# Hermes Special Order Bags



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

I've ordered three SO's and received two of them just shy of a year of placing the orders.  It's been well over a year of placing the third order and still no word on its expected arrival.

So I placed a fourth special order in the fall.  

It came in on Saturday.

It took _71 days_ for them to make *AND* deliver my birkin.  Can you believe it!

I went into the boutique on Saturday with my pooch to pick up the bag.  She managed to completely mortify me by pooping on the floor.  And still they sold me the bag!  Gotta love it.  

:doggie:


----------



## lulilu

MsA, you know we need more information about the SO!!!!


----------



## audreylita

lulilu said:


> MsA, you know we need more information about the SO!!!!



30 cm birkin, bleu obscure with tosca interior.


----------



## carlinha

audreylita said:


> I've ordered three SO's and received two of them just shy of a year of placing the orders.  It's been well over a year of placing the third order and still no word on its expected arrival.
> 
> So I placed a fourth special order in the fall.
> 
> It came in on Saturday.
> 
> It took _71 days_ for them to make *AND* deliver my birkin.  Can you believe it!
> 
> *I went into the boutique on Saturday with my pooch to pick up the bag.  She managed to completely mortify me by pooping on the floor.  And still they sold me the bag!  Gotta love it.  *
> 
> :doggie:



gotta love the pups!!!!!!   mine has mortified me quite a few times too... but still love her to death!

congrats on your SO *audrey*!


----------



## footlocker

congratulations on your latest SO!  blue oscure (almost black) coupled with tosca is a very nice combo.

regarding your third SO, mind sharing what leather are you ordering?  Perhaps it is the shortage of leather that makes the wait longer.

For my own SOs, the waiting time range from 6 months to 2 years.


----------



## fashionistaO

CONGRATS dear!!!

SO, usually 6mos to a year, but this 71 days makes me think H tripled up on craftsmen count^

Per FdM events, it takes a craftsperson 12-15 hrs(varies w/ craftpeeps) to make a Kelly and the Kelly takes the longest to assemble bcos of the handle.

Frd got her SO in 3 months, couple of years back, thot that was a record lol


----------



## mlemee

audreylita said:


> I've ordered three SO's and received two of them just shy of a year of placing the orders.  It's been well over a year of placing the third order and still no word on its expected arrival.
> 
> So I placed a fourth special order in the fall.
> 
> It came in on Saturday.
> 
> It took _71 days_ for them to make *AND* deliver my birkin.  Can you believe it!
> 
> I went into the boutique on Saturday with my pooch to pick up the bag.  She managed to completely mortify me by pooping on the floor.  And still they sold me the bag!  Gotta love it.
> 
> :doggie:



Congratulations, 71 days has got to be a record!
And yes, my little one has shamed me a few times in Chanel. I mean, who poos in Chanel?


----------



## periogirl28

71 days is fab! I think sometimes it takes longer if you insist on "resting" leathers or colors but I bet if a batch of leathers suddenly takes the dye and ends up like eg RG instead of RC then it's "back"!

Congrats on your SO!


----------



## sabrina85

Congrats on your SO! I am not here to comment on the duration of SO because i have never been offered an SO and getting one birkin is hard enough for me. Lol.

Im here to congratulate you on your order i bet they are sll beautiful. Do you mind posting a picture if you have the time? Tosca is my favorite hermes color especially when paired with gold hardware. What is the hardware on your SO? 
Please post pictures! Im dying to see


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> 30 cm birkin, bleu obscure with tosca interior.



Oh I am so happy for you!!  Your SO sounds divine!  So does 71 days LOL!  

Your pup can do no wrong....she should keep doing whatever she is doing....because it's working miracles!


----------



## seton

what a charming story. congrats on your SO!

I used to order from the Equadorian line division (it's ready when it's ready) of the SO dept and all my SOs took 2-3 yrs.
If I dont count my first order.
And if I dont count the one that took FOUR years.
And if I dont count the one that all records of mysteriously disappeared after 2 yrs and that I happen to see on the arm of a socialite around this time.

One of my friends order from the same division since she just past her 2 yr anniversary on her SO.


----------



## lulilu

Audrelita, that sounds like a gorgeous bag!  

My SOs have taken between 6-12 months.  As someone said, if they are making items in that color/leather, they all seem to come together.

A PO, on the other hand, I have been given in 2-3 months.


----------



## lulilu

seton said:


> what a charming story. congrats on your SO!
> 
> I used to order from the Equadorian line division (it's ready when it's ready) of the SO dept and all my SOs took 2-3 yrs.
> If I dont count my first order.
> And if I dont count the one that took FOUR years.
> And if I dont count the one that all records of mysteriously disappeared after 2 yrs and that I happen to see on the arm of a socialite around this time.
> 
> One of my friends order from the same division since she just past her 2 yr anniversary on her SO.



Now I am mystified, Seton.  What does the Equadorian line division make?  How do you know yours is coming from there?


----------



## lulilu

Oh, and yes, I have had a SO wallet promised for two years only to have it "disappear."  I just said to forget it.


----------



## seton

lulilu said:


> Now I am mystified, Seton.  What does the Equadorian line division make?  How do you know yours is coming from there?



sorry, lu. it was a (lame) joke. 
I explained it in the parenthesis. Equadorian line cooks take their sweet arse time giving your food.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

lulilu said:


> Now I am mystified, Seton.  What does the Equadorian line division make?  How do you know yours is coming from there?





seton said:


> sorry, lu. it was a (lame) joke.
> I explained it in the parenthesis. Equadorian line cooks take their sweet arse time giving your food.





are you ecuadorian *seton*?


----------



## lulilu

Thanks Seton!  I am just having my morning coffee now.  lol


----------



## audreylita

SA said if a leather is in stock when the SO is placed then the order can indeed be made quickly, which was apparently the case with my bag.  I'd never even heard of the color bleu obscure, in fact had gone in to place an order for a completely different color!  This one just popped off the color ring, it's a great dark blue that is very close to black.


----------



## sabrina85

audreylita said:


> SA said if a leather is in stock when the SO is placed then the order can indeed be made quickly, which was apparently the case with my bag.  I'd never even heard of the color bleu obscure, in fact had gone in to place an order for a completely different color!  This one just popped off the color ring, it's a great dark blue that is very close to black.



What color did you first color choice? I love tosca....i have never seen blue obscure in real life...


----------



## audreylita

sabrina85 said:


> What color did you first color choice? I love tosca....i have never seen blue obscure in real life...



I wanted raisin but was open to another interesting dark color that would work as a neutral.  This one totally fit the bill.



It will be interesting to see if anyone else gets their bag in record time.  Maybe this will be the year of quick turnarounds?  Here's hoping!


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> I wanted raisin but was open to another interesting dark color that would work as a neutral.  This one totally fit the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to see if anyone else gets their bag in record time.  Maybe this will be the year of quick turnarounds?  Here's hoping!



Bleu Obscure is very pretty!!  I was offered a kelly in this color, and it looked good next to almost every color!


----------



## chicinthecity777

With mine, they always seemed to take 7 months!


----------



## lilluvangel

Hi, may i ask does it cost more to put in a SO? Thanks


----------



## lala28

Wow! Congratulations! Super exciting and inspiring to the rest of us!

I,too, am always in awe of the H process. I have one SO from 2008 that hasn't materialized yet, but my SA reassures me that it is still on the "list" and hasn't been rejected or cancelled.  (Although we will see...). 

Then last year, my SO arrived in 3 months' time, totally out of the blue.  I nearly choked when my SA called because I was in shock! Lol.


----------



## seton

carlinha said:


> are you ecuadorian *seton*?



no, *carlinha*. it's an obscure reference to Anthony Bourdain's bk Kitchen Confidential and his line about ecuadorian line cooks made famous on Top Chef 



lulilu said:


> Thanks Seton!  I am just having my morning coffee now.  lol



I'm sure it didnt make sense. I am just now having a joe too!



lilluvangel said:


> Hi, may i ask does it cost more to put in a SO? Thanks



No, it doesnt. I'm sure one will come your way soon. Would you like me to put in a good word for you with the ecudorians?


----------



## chicinthecity777

seton said:


> No, it doesnt. I'm sure one will come your way soon. Would you like me to put in a good word for you with the ecudorians?



 sorry I can't help it...


----------



## kittenslingerie

I'd love to see a picture of your blue obscure. I have never special ordered though because I'm so impatient, however that color sounds amazing.


----------



## ouija board

seton said:
			
		

> no, carlinha. it's an obscure reference to Anthony Bourdain's bk Kitchen Confidential and his line about ecuadorian line cooks made famous on Top Chef
> 
> I'm sure it didnt make sense. I am just now having a joe too!
> 
> No, it doesnt. I'm sure one will come your way soon. Would you like me to put in a good word for you with the ecudorians?



Lol, at the joke...I got it, but it took me a second bc I never thought I'd hear Bourdain, Ecuadorian, and Hermes mentioned in the same sentence. My SOs must come from the same source as yours. 4+ years for my first, 1yr and counting on my second. Both me and my SA would pass out from shock if any of my orders or requests came in within a year. Still waiting on an exotic Astral bracelet that I requested last January, not an SO obviously. 

Audreylita, your SO sounds beautiful! Enjoy carrying it!


----------



## prettychic

audreylita said:


> SA said if a leather is in stock when the SO is placed then the order can indeed be made quickly, which was apparently the case with my bag.  I'd never even heard of the color bleu obscure, in fact had gone in to place an order for a completely different color!  This one just popped off the color ring, it's a great dark blue that is very close to black.



Congrats Audreylita! Is the color similar to blue abysse?


----------



## India

seton, haven't seen you around in a LONG time!!!  Glad to see you again!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## birkel

well congrats the bag sounds amazing enjoy in the best of health do post a pic if possible thing is with SO its all about the leather and in all honesty i think if H feels the combo is interesting and beautiful enough they will make the bag for you almost as a trial to see how it looks i was told once when i was putting in a rather extreme SO that the option might even be declined so i went with something very tasteful that they still have not delivered 1 year 6 months and counting !!!! still when  i ask it has been accepted and in process they say ........ sooo its all about the options darling...


----------



## seton

India said:


> seton, haven't seen you around in a LONG time!!!  Glad to see you again!


----------



## Ms Birkin

audreylita said:


> I've ordered three SO's and received two of them just shy of a year of placing the orders.  It's been well over a year of placing the third order and still no word on its expected arrival.
> 
> So I placed a fourth special order in the fall.
> 
> It came in on Saturday.
> 
> It took _71 days_ for them to make *AND* deliver my birkin.  Can you believe it!
> 
> I went into the boutique on Saturday with my pooch to pick up the bag.  She managed to completely mortify me by pooping on the floor.  And still they sold me the bag!  Gotta love it.
> 
> 
> 
> :doggie:



Wow, that's amazing! I've never had an SO come in in less than 2 years.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Congrats to getting your SO so quickly.  I've 4 SOs and the first time took exactly a year. The second one was placed in January 2011 and it was done by September so it was 8 months. I found it amazing since I've picked up the first SO just three months ago.  Had  the current policy had been in placed back then, the SO would be held until my 6 month wait is up.

The third SO came in after 9 months but my 4th one has been a mystery.  It has been over a year and has not arrived.  The only difference is that the exterior leather is Chevre instead of Togo and that may be the reason why it is taking so long.

Eagerly waiting for your pics on your new SO.  Tosca sounds divine as an interior color and you'll always remember picking this up with your doggie's little accident !!

Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## sjunky13

OK YAY for this to come up because I am lost here and need help!

Mine is going on 3 years, yes 3 years! My sa checked and it was placed and accepted. But I am worried and think something is wrong! 
Has anyone's taken this long? It is a simple Gris T Birkin with Rose Shocking inside . I keep waiting, am I am fool? LOL


----------



## sjunky13

Oh and sorry OP! Congrats on your quick turn around time. That is amazing! ))


----------



## WingNut

I placed one last May and it is still not in...but like chkpfbeliever, it is chevre...so that may have something to do with it.


----------



## BHmommy

great thread - i have always wondered about SO wait times!  

my first SO (placed June 2012) arrived early Jan. 2013, so 7 months-ish.  it is a chevre bag, vert anis/cassis combination.  

let's see how long my next SO takes...


----------



## lilith1

sjunky13 said:


> OK YAY for this to come up because I am lost here and need help!
> 
> Mine is going on 3 years, yes 3 years! My sa checked and it was placed and accepted. But I am worried and think something is wrong!
> Has anyone's taken this long? It is a simple Gris T Birkin with Rose Shocking inside . I keep waiting, am I am fool? LOL


I ordered a Sellier Kelly in rouge H togo with ghw and  white contrast stitching over two years ago and nothing yet. They said is should be in this January, but now they are saying the first quarter of this year. My only consolation for my long wait was that my husband surprised me with a rouge H croc cdc with ghw for Christmas. Three years is a long time. You should ask your SM, mine was able to tell me this past fall an estimated delivery date, now of course that hasn't happened yet but, they do know more than you think sometimes. Good luck!


----------



## sjunky13

lilith1 said:


> I ordered a Sellier Kelly in rouge H togo with ghw and  white contrast stitching over two years ago and nothing yet. They said is should be in this January, but now they are saying the first quarter of this year. My only consolation for my long wait was that my husband surprised me with a rouge H croc cdc with ghw for Christmas. Three years is a long time. You should ask your SM, mine was able to tell me this past fall an estimated delivery date, now of course that hasn't happened yet but, they do know more than you think sometimes. Good luck!



TY, I will ask again. I feel like I am bugging her. But I need to know, If not I will pick something else.  I hope you get yours soon and nice hubby to think of you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BHmommy said:


> great thread - i have always wondered about SO wait times!
> 
> my first SO (placed June 2012) arrived early Jan. 2013, so 7 months-ish.  it is a chevre bag, vert anis/cassis combination.
> 
> let's see how long my next SO takes...



OMG, congrats on getting yours.  Our combo is so similar. The one that I'm still waiting is vert anis/etoupe chevre, placed at the same time as yours but it has not come.

I used to joke with my SA that someone dropped the pile of SO paperwork and when they picked up again, the orders are all 'last in, first out' so that explains why some orders can be out within a few months while others remain outstanding after 2 years.

I also tend to wonder if the SA tells the truth about approving the order.


----------



## joycieh

Mine took about 18 months, gold swift 35B with blue jean interior


----------



## pursecrzy

lilluvangel said:


> Hi, may i ask does it cost more to put in a SO? Thanks



No, but you need to be invited to order one and depending on how long it takes, a price increase or two may bump up the final price.


----------



## bags to die for

togo - 4 months
chevre 8-10 months
barenia - 17 months


----------



## Notorious Pink

WingNut said:
			
		

> I placed one last May and it is still not in...but like chkpfbeliever, it is chevre...so that may have something to do with it.



I placed my order in May, too....still waiting...*bags to die for*, it's Togo.....

Actually, I waited once for 3 years for a PO!!!! But that was because of the leather - Vache Liegee. 
The shortest wait was, I think, 2 or 3 days - what I asked for just happened to come in!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bags to die for

BBC, just thinking about it, it might have been clemence lol. It has been a number of years.

I didn't buy it because it turned out darker than I imagined.


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:
			
		

> BBC, just thinking about it, it might have been clemence lol. It has been a number of years.
> 
> I didn't buy it because it turned out darker than I imagined.



Bags, I'm a little slow, I thought you meant that's how long it's _supposed_ to take!


----------



## bags to die for

BBC, I've learnt that Paris works in mysterious ways and no one really knows how long things take.

All we can do is extrapolate from history.


----------



## meazar

audreylita said:


> 30 cm birkin, bleu obscure with tosca interior.



Sounds Gorgeous!!!   Pics please!!!


----------



## lulilu

sjunky13 said:


> OK YAY for this to come up because I am lost here and need help!
> 
> Mine is going on 3 years, yes 3 years! My sa checked and it was placed and accepted. But I am worried and think something is wrong!
> Has anyone's taken this long? It is a simple Gris T Birkin with Rose Shocking inside . I keep waiting, am I am fool? LOL



This is what happened to me with my SO wallet.  The store kept confirming it was accepted and in the pipeline (so to speak).  Then, one day, they checked and there was not record of the order!!!


----------



## sjunky13

lulilu said:


> This is what happened to me with my SO wallet.  The store kept confirming it was accepted and in the pipeline (so to speak).  Then, one day, they checked and there was not record of the order!!!



And we share the same store.....


----------



## birkel

joycieh said:


> Mine took about 18 months, gold swift 35B with blue jean interior



wow !!!! please show pics


----------



## Bethc

Mine's about 2 years ago, Gris T with a bright blue inside (I wanted turquoise, but we said any bright blue).


----------



## lulilu

sjunky13 said:


> And we share the same store.....



Not anymore.


----------



## audreylita

prettychic said:


> Congrats Audreylita! Is the color similar to blue abysse?



I don't know, H makes about 900 different shades of blue, sometimes it's so hard to tell the difference between some of them.  This particular shade is so close to black, I had an indigo some years back and this one is darker.


----------



## audreylita

The reason some bags may take a very long time is because of the strict quality control.  Once a bag is made, if it doesn't stand up to the H standards, then it is destroyed.  I heard that many a special order bag meet this fate.  

I wonder how H destroys bags.  Does anyone know?


----------



## sjunky13

lulilu said:


> Not anymore.



LOL! meanie!


----------



## purseinsanity

audreylita said:


> SA said if a leather is in stock when the SO is placed then the order can indeed be made quickly, which was apparently the case with my bag.  I'd never even heard of the color bleu obscure, in fact had gone in to place an order for a completely different color!  This one just popped off the color ring, it's a great dark blue that is very close to black.



Is it similar to Blue Indigo?


----------



## purseinsanity

WingNut said:


> I placed one last May and it is still not in...but like chkpfbeliever, it is chevre...so that may have something to do with it.



I placed one in Chevre last April and still don't have it.  My first SO took about 16 months.  Hopefully the Chevre one actually arrives!


----------



## purseinsanity

BHmommy said:


> great thread - i have always wondered about SO wait times!
> 
> my first SO (placed June 2012) arrived early Jan. 2013, so 7 months-ish.  it is a *chevre bag, vert anis/cassis combination*.
> 
> let's see how long my next SO takes...



That sounds beautiful!  Please show us pics!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## siuman

One of mine took 1.5 years, and another one took 1 year...


----------



## audreylita

purseinsanity said:


> Is it similar to Blue Indigo?



I'm no expert but to my eye the bleu obscure has more black undertones.


----------



## boo1689

2+ yr for chevre ordered back in 2008  
1+ yr for togo                      in 2009  :cry:
6 mos for chevre                  in 2012


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

9 months: Black Togo 35 with blue hydra interior and brushed palladium hardware.


----------



## mssurgeonoo7

Here is a pic.


----------



## purse whore

6 months for a chèvre in 2012


----------



## tnw

Congratulations on having your SO arrive so quickly and it sounds gorgeous! Mine (Chèvre 30 Black Birkin with GHW and white contrast stitching) took 16 months.


----------



## audreylita

boo1689 said:


> 2+ yr for chevre ordered back in 2008
> 1+ yr for togo                      in 2009  :cry:
> 6 mos for chevre                  in 2012





mssurgeonoo7 said:


> 9 months: Black Togo 35 with blue hydra interior and brushed palladium hardware.



They do seem to be getting them out more quickly.

Gorgeous bag with the blue hydra interior.  Love it!


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> They do seem to be getting them out more quickly.
> 
> Gorgeous bag with the blue hydra interior.  Love it!



Wow, was that birkin in your video a special order?  Is that you?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

After all the waiting, I wonder how often the bags is rejected by the client?
Has anybody ever done this with a special order?
  If so, what was the combination?


----------



## audreylita

purselover888 said:


> Wow, was that birkin in your video a special order?  Is that you?



No that's not me, my bags are much more boring than that.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

audreylita said:


> No that's not me, my bags are much more boring than that.



speaking of that video, i just watched it, thank you for sharing! at around 2 minutes 5 seconds there is a woman standing with a black B that almost looks embossed with a horse scene at the bottom of it-- i have never seen one like that before. what is it called?


----------



## IFFAH

bags to die for said:


> BBC, I've learnt that Paris works in mysterious ways and no one really knows how long things take.
> 
> All we can do is extrapolate from history.



The shortest is 3 months from history.


----------



## bagalogist

Mine took more than 2 years because it was for a rested color. 

Just glad it came. Meanwhile, I was busy filling the void with equally gorgeous H treasure


----------



## WingNut

Well I guess I can update the time it's taking my SO: I ordered in May 2012, and I pick it up the day after tomorrow!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## luckylove

WingNut said:


> Well I guess I can update the time it's taking my SO: I ordered in May 2012, and I pick it up the day after tomorrow!


Congratulations! Please post pics when you get her!  Best wishes!


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> Congratulations! Please post pics when you get her!  Best wishes!



This might mean my SO is around the corner?


----------



## audreylita

WingNut said:


> Well I guess I can update the time it's taking my SO: I ordered in May 2012, and I pick it up the day after tomorrow!



Less than a year, that's really good!  Can't wait to see what you got.

BTW love your signature!


----------



## lilneko69

WingNut said:


> Well I guess I can update the time it's taking my SO: I ordered in May 2012, and I pick it up the day after tomorrow!



That's a relatively short wait. Congrats!! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## MIffy27

Mine took 15 months (Sep 2011, picked up in Dec 2012) - Hermes ran out of the leather. But then when the bag was done, the shop never told me about it. It's only after I rang (because Mia said I should) that I was told it had been ready to be picked up for three months...............................


----------



## jmen

I'm breaking the SO order record it seems.  I chose the color in early November and the call came last week that it arrived.  2.5 months is indeed impressive.


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> This might mean my SO is around the corner?



Very excited for you!!!


----------



## WingNut

luckylove said:


> Congratulations! Please post pics when you get her!  Best wishes!





lulilu said:


> This might mean my SO is around the corner?





audreylita said:


> Less than a year, that's really good!  Can't wait to see what you got.
> 
> BTW love your signature!





lilneko69 said:


> That's a relatively short wait. Congrats!! Can't wait to see it.



Thanks....Nervous! I've already had a nightmare one night that it was the wrong HW, etc, and I didn't realize it until a week later and was stressing about it!! It's for chevre, BTW, so there is hope that they are coming in!


----------



## audreylita

jmen said:


> I'm breaking the SO order record it seems.  I chose the color in early November and the call came last week that it arrived.  2.5 months is indeed impressive.



I placed my SO in early November and got it a month ago.  They seem to be banging them out more quickly!


----------



## dharma

audreylita said:


> I placed my SO in early November and got it a month ago.  They seem to be banging them out more quickly!



Lucky you! Was this for a birkin or Kelly? My order went in the computer in December for sellier Kelly.... wondering if kellys take longer.....
Several years ago my so birkin took about 1.5 years but my Kelly took 3 years! Both were box.


----------



## audreylita

dharma said:


> Lucky you! Was this for a birkin or Kelly? My order went in the computer in December for sellier Kelly.... wondering if kellys take longer.....
> Several years ago my so birkin took about 1.5 years but my Kelly took 3 years! Both were box.



It was a birkin.


----------



## Ms Birkin

dharma said:


> Lucky you! Was this for a birkin or Kelly? My order went in the computer in December for sellier Kelly.... wondering if kellys take longer.....
> Several years ago my so birkin took about 1.5 years but my Kelly took 3 years! Both were box.



My Kelly SO's seem to average 3 years wait time


----------



## lulilu

Ms Birkin said:


> My Kelly SO's seem to average 3 years wait time



mine is a kelly, but not box, so I hope it's not 3 years!  I can usually tell that it's coming when other bags in the same color skin start showing up.


----------



## dharma

audreylita said:


> It was a birkin.





Ms Birkin said:


> My Kelly SO's seem to average 3 years wait time





lulilu said:


> mine is a kelly, but not box, so I hope it's not 3 years!  I can usually tell that it's coming when other bags in the same color skin start showing up.



Thank you, ladies! I don't know.......call me crazy, I guess I like a bit of a wait, it feels special. I think 6 months to 1.5 years is fine for me. After that, I get antsy.


----------



## footlocker

honestly, being too fast may not do good to us.  maybe Hermes will sacrifice quality for speed......

so many quality issues nowadays.....my friends' and mine....jesus....


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## duna

audreylita said:


> I placed my SO in early November and got it a month ago.  They seem to be banging them out more quickly!



I also placed 2 SO in November, and my SM said they usually arrive within May......Let's wait and see!

My past SO's were Box, Barenia, Vache Naturelle and they took 12/18 months.


----------



## hopiko

Still waiting for a simple Togo B SO that I placed in May.  My SA says the other SOs she placed have all been streaming in but not mine. Soon I hope!


----------



## licencetocook

My Chevre Sellier Kelly took 5 months to arrive, but H forgot to give me the contrast stitching I requested and carefully written on the order form. This is my second incorrectly made SO in the same colour and skin within the past 18 months. My romantic little kelly arrived on Valentine's Day, but I am so very disappointed.


----------



## footlocker

licencetocook said:


> My Chevre Sellier Kelly took 5 months to arrive, but H forgot to give me the contrast stitching I requested and carefully written on the order form. This is my second incorrectly made SO in the same colour and skin within the past 18 months. My romantic little kelly arrived on Valentine's Day, but I am so very disappointed.



WHAT? They made the bag incorrectly AGAIN?  Hugs hugs. Hope you can have it resolved as soon as possible.


----------



## dharma

licencetocook said:


> My Chevre Sellier Kelly took 5 months to arrive, but H forgot to give me the contrast stitching I requested and carefully written on the order form. This is my second incorrectly made SO in the same colour and skin within the past 18 months. My romantic little kelly arrived on Valentine's Day, but I am so very disappointed.



I'm sorry to hear this......will they try again or did you accept it?


----------



## dharma

jmen said:


> I'm breaking the SO order record it seems.  I chose the color in early November and the call came last week that it arrived.  2.5 months is indeed impressive.



Congrats Jmen! Is this your RT Kelly already!!? Wonderful! I guess my theory of sellier Kelly's taking longer isn't holding true........


----------



## audreylita

licencetocook said:


> My Chevre Sellier Kelly took 5 months to arrive, but H forgot to give me the contrast stitching I requested and carefully written on the order form. This is my second incorrectly made SO in the same colour and skin within the past 18 months. My romantic little kelly arrived on Valentine's Day, but I am so very disappointed.



That's unbelievable!  It would be interesting to know if the mistake was done by the person inputting the order from your boutique or if it happened in Paris.

My guess would be the former.  

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## licencetocook

footlocker said:


> WHAT? They made the bag incorrectly AGAIN?  Hugs hugs. Hope you can have it resolved as soon as possible.



I am not sure what to do at this stage. I don't think I want to wait around for the third bag. It's just too frustrating. Thanks for the hugs! You are ever so sweet, but I think you are correct re: speedy SO with issues.



dharma said:


> I'm sorry to hear this......will they try again or did you accept it?



I have not decided what to do at this stage. I am waiting for H to let me know my options. I don't think I will do a third SO for the same colour. I guess Parme just doesn't love me back. 



audreylita said:


> That's unbelievable!  It would be interesting to know if the mistake was done by the person inputting the order from your boutique or if it happened in Paris.
> 
> My guess would be the former.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?



I know for certain that the order was written up properly at FSH. My SA and I triple checked it in light of what happened with my first bag. To my surprise, it didn't make a difference. Completely and utterly disappointed.


----------



## WingNut

jmen said:


> I'm breaking the SO order record it seems.  I chose the color in early November and the call came last week that it arrived.  2.5 months is indeed impressive.




Wow! That's quick!!!


----------



## lulilu

licensetocook, that stinks!  I am worried mine is going to come with contrast piping like some others have recently, even though my SA and SD promised they put it in correctly

but up until now, all my SOs were just what I asked for.


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> licensetocook, that stinks!  I am worried mine is going to come with contrast piping like some others have recently, even though my SA and SD promised they put it in correctly
> 
> but up until now, all my SOs were just what I asked for.



I wish yours would hurry up and arrive. Dying to see it!!!


----------



## poptarts

licencetocook said:


> I know for certain that the order was written up properly at FSH. My SA and I triple checked it in light of what happened with my first bag. To my surprise, it didn't make a difference. Completely and utterly disappointed.



I'm sorry to hear this. Similar thing happened to me. I had SOed a Tri-Color a while ago, it came pretty quickly but they weren't the exact colors I asked for (instead I got the whatever was available versions of those colors then). The bag turned out well and I'm really happy with it. But going forward, I wish Paris would tell me if something isn't available and give me the option to provide alternative selections.


----------



## kashmira

licencetocook said:


> My Chevre Sellier Kelly took 5 months to arrive, but H forgot to give me the contrast stitching I requested and carefully written on the order form. This is my second incorrectly made SO in the same colour and skin within the past 18 months. My romantic little kelly arrived on Valentine's Day, but I am so very disappointed.



I am so sorry to hear this LTC. I am sure of that the bag is gorgeous but I do understand that you are sad not to say upset since the contrast stitching is missing. I hope that they can get you a new Kelly.

I have placed a SO twice for the same bag (Birkin with contrasting lining). The first one arrived with contrasting lining AND piping even though I had clearly stated that I didn't want contrasting piping.


----------



## licencetocook

lulilu said:


> licensetocook, that stinks!  I am worried mine is going to come with contrast piping like some others have recently, even though my SA and SD promised they put it in correctly
> but up until now, all my SOs were just what I asked for.



My first Parme order had the contrast piping and lining when I wanted lining only. My SA and I carefully checked the order sheet before submission, but I am just unlucky. Well...lucky enough to have two parme bags, but not exactly what was ordered.
Don't worry, *lulilu*. I will send you a ton of pixie dust to make sure your SO arrive fast, safe and correct! 



poptarts said:


> But going forward, I wish Paris would tell me if something isn't available and give me the option to provide alternative selections.



I am glad you were happy with the replacement colours. These days, you just don't know for certain until the box has been opened.
I was told and I saw in the order book that lilas stitching is available in 2012. I think it was just an error. If it is indeed not available, H should certainly tell us and let us have the option to choose an alternative. For the price we pay, we ought to have a say!



kashmira said:


> I am so sorry to hear this LTC. I am sure of that the bag is gorgeous but I do understand that you are sad not to say upset since the contrast stitching is missing. I hope that they can get you a new Kelly.
> 
> I have placed a SO twice for the same bag (Birkin with contrasting lining). The first one arrived with contrasting lining AND piping even though I had clearly stated that I didn't want contrasting piping.



(((Hugs *Kashmira*)))) I had the exact same problem with my first parme order. Best wishes on your second. After the first round of errors, I hope your second one will be perfect! You are such a sweet heart. You sure deserve the best.


----------



## kashmira

licencetocook said:


> (((Hugs *Kashmira*)))) I had the exact same problem with my first parme order. Best wishes on your second. After the first round of errors, I hope your second one will be perfect! You are such a sweet heart. You sure deserve the best.



It is perfect (I have already received it).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## JTZL

congrats!


----------



## licencetocook

kashmira said:


> It is perfect (I have already received it).



You lucky devil! Aren't you going to show us a pic


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Still waiting for a simple Togo B SO that I placed in May.  My SA says the other SOs she placed have all been streaming in but not mine. Soon I hope!



You and me both, *hopiko*! We both ordered in May.....both still waiting....both togo Bs....was your order at Manhasset, too?


----------



## twigz

audreylita said:


> That's unbelievable!  It would be interesting to know if the mistake was done by the person inputting the order from your boutique or if it happened in Paris.
> 
> My guess would be the former.
> 
> Has anyone else had this problem?



YES! My SO this year had the wrong hardware!  I requested for gold hardware but instead they gave me brushed palladium hardware!


----------



## duna

twigz said:


> YES! My SO this year had the wrong hardware!  I requested for gold hardware but instead they gave me brushed palladium hardware!



I'm getting worried about all these mistakes If my SOs are different from what I ordered I'm sending them back, there's no way I'm keeping something I didn't specifically order. What SO is it if THEY decide how it is???


----------



## footlocker

duna said:


> I'm getting worried about all these mistakes If my SOs are different from what I ordered I'm sending them back, there's no way I'm keeping something I didn't specifically order. What SO is it if THEY decide how it is???



duna, in that case, how long it takes H to correct and give you the corrected order?

actually, one of my orders went wrong (I requested brushed palladium but they gave me shiny palladium) but since it is not too much a mistake compared to wrong leather or gold hardware becomes silver hardware, i didnt reject and keep it instead.


----------



## duna

footlocker said:


> duna, in that case, how long it takes H to correct and give you the corrected order?
> 
> actually, one of my orders went wrong (I requested brushed palladium but they gave me shiny palladium) but since it is not too much a mistake compared to wrong leather or gold hardware becomes silver hardware, i didnt reject and keep it instead.



I don't care how long it takes, it has to be exactly as I want it. I agree that shiny/brushed H/W isn't a huge mistake, but still....

My only bad experience with H was a few years ago, when my SM found me a Vache Naturelle Birkin from another store; this bag had gold brushed H/W and I would have prefered shiny. But since he found me the bag in next to no time and it wasn't a SO, I took it as it was. After a couple of years I sent it to Paris to the spa, and it came back totally ruined (I didn't see it, my SM told me) he sent it back to Paris saying they had ruined the bag, and Paris recognized their mistake and offered to make me a new one. So I asked my SM if the new one could have shiny gold instead of brushed and he said no problem. Paris said that they couldn't give a forecast of time as it's a difficult leather to find, since it has to be flawless. I wasn't in a hurry, as long as I got my substitute bag. The new one arrived  after only 3 months!!!


----------



## audreylita

duna said:


> I'm getting worried about all these mistakes If my SOs are different from what I ordered I'm sending them back, there's no way I'm keeping something I didn't specifically order. What SO is it if THEY decide how it is???



If you choose not to purchase your special order, it will get sold to someone else.  Likely any SO bag will sell quickly, they are highly coveted bags.


----------



## licencetocook

duna said:


> I don't care how long it takes, it has to be exactly as I want it. I agree that shiny/brushed H/W isn't a huge mistake, but still....
> 
> My only bad experience with H was a few years ago, when my SM found me a Vache Naturelle Birkin from another store; this bag had gold brushed H/W and I would have prefered shiny. But since he found me the bag in next to no time and it wasn't a SO, I took it as it was. After a couple of years I sent it to Paris to the spa, and it came back totally ruined (I didn't see it, my SM told me) he sent it back to Paris saying they had ruined the bag, and Paris recognized their mistake and offered to make me a new one. So I asked my SM if the new one could have shiny gold instead of brushed and he said no problem. Paris said that they couldn't give a forecast of time as it's a difficult leather to find, since it has to be flawless. I wasn't in a hurry, as long as I got my substitute bag. The new one arrived  after only 3 months!!!



*Duna* , you have been extremely lucky to receive your perfect order in such a short time. 

In my situation, I may have to accept my chevre sellier kelly without the contrast stitching as H has started to turn down requests for sellier chevre kelly. If I give up my sellier chevre kelly now, they won't make me another .


----------



## duna

audreylita said:


> If you choose not to purchase your special order, it will get sold to someone else.  Likely any SO bag will sell quickly, they are highly coveted bags.



Oh yes, I know: my SM said that if I didn't like the colour (one bag is Vert Foncé and my store doesn't have the swatch) I'm not compelled to take it, they would sell it in a heartbeat anyway!


----------



## duna

licencetocook said:


> *Duna* , you have been extremely lucky to receive your perfect order in such a short time.
> 
> In my situation, I may have to accept my chevre sellier kelly without the contrast stitching as H has started to turn down requests for sellier chevre kelly. If I give up my sellier chevre kelly now, they won't make me another .



Hi LTC! Yes, I realize that would be a problem, maybe it's safer that you hang on to that one! But it's so annoying, being able to place a SO, and then getting something else, this drives me crazy


----------



## footlocker

duna said:


> I don't care how long it takes, it has to be exactly as I want it. I agree that shiny/brushed H/W isn't a huge mistake, but still....
> 
> My only bad experience with H was a few years ago, when my SM found me a Vache Naturelle Birkin from another store; this bag had gold brushed H/W and I would have prefered shiny. But since he found me the bag in next to no time and it wasn't a SO, I took it as it was. After a couple of years I sent it to Paris to the spa, and it came back totally ruined (I didn't see it, my SM told me) he sent it back to Paris saying they had ruined the bag, and Paris recognized their mistake and offered to make me a new one. So I asked my SM if the new one could have shiny gold instead of brushed and he said no problem. Paris said that they couldn't give a forecast of time as it's a difficult leather to find, since it has to be flawless. I wasn't in a hurry, as long as I got my substitute bag. The new one arrived  after only 3 months!!!



Short of leather supply or lacking leather that is up to H standard is just H's usual explanation (or excuse?) they give to customers. Maybe this is a marketing strategy? Who knows?


----------



## footlocker

licencetocook said:


> *Duna* , you have been extremely lucky to receive your perfect order in such a short time.
> 
> In my situation, I may have to accept my chevre sellier kelly without the contrast stitching as H has started to turn down requests for sellier chevre kelly. If I give up my sellier chevre kelly now, they won't make me another .



Poor soul.....hugs hugs. They should still make you a sellier Kelly in your desired specification since they made the mistakes TWICE!  They should not use the excuse of saying limiting the order or whatsoever. If they truly care about our feeling as their loyal customers, they should do it and mend the mistake. Honestly, you are not asking them to catch a star or to reach the moon. All you are asking is that ONE craftsman spend like another 40 hours to make you the bag in your desired specification. Right?  I support you to fight for what you deserve. 

Also you are paying for your bags, expensive bags indeed. They are not freebie!


----------



## hopiko

BBC said:


> You and me both, *hopiko*! We both ordered in May.....both still waiting....both togo Bs....was your order at Manhasset, too?



No, mine was at Madison!  I live near Manhasset (and love the store) but work wayyyyyyyy too close to Madison  I hope both our bags come soon  I can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## twigz

duna said:


> I'm getting worried about all these mistakes If my SOs are different from what I ordered I'm sending them back, there's no way I'm keeping something I didn't specifically order. What SO is it if THEY decide how it is???



I know right? It's not a SO if they decide what I get!  I could look past the first mistake they made (brushed ghw rather than shiny ghw) but then the second one that I mentioned above.. it was just ridiculous.  I took it anyway bc my SA said I would have to wait forever in order to get the exact configurations that I want AND she can't promise me if the color/leather will be available next time.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ilovecocohanel

very sad to have been declined SO's when i was in PAris in January..apparently no more SO's wich i didnt quite believe


----------



## footlocker

ilovecocohanel said:


> very sad to have been declined SO's when i was in PAris in January..apparently no more SO's wich i didnt quite believe



perhaps the list is not available in january?


----------



## purseinsanity

My last two SOs both had something wrong with them.  My first one, they put the zipper in the front of the bag which looks very weird to me when I open it, but since the outside was correct, I was able to overlook it.  The second one came with contrast piping, which I normally detest, and they didn't put a stitch in the inside pocket to make it a double gusset.  Overall, I was thrilled with how it looked, and I accepted it also.  God only knows how my next one will show up.  They seem to be taking a lot of liberties with SOs lately.  I agree with duna...how SO is it if it's not exactly what I SOed!??!


----------



## licencetocook

duna said:


> But it's so annoying, being able to place a SO, and then getting something else, this drives me crazy





footlocker said:


> They should still make you a sellier Kelly in your desired specification since they made the mistakes TWICE!





twigz said:


> It's not a SO if they decide what I get!





purseinsanity said:


> I agree with duna...how SO is it if it's not exactly what I SOed!??!



It is annoying when H no longer provide the special order service it once did. The SOs are arriving sooner than before, but many leather/colour/hardware,etc. combinations are no longer available and SOs are not what we have ordered!


----------



## audreylita

ilovecocohanel said:


> very sad to have been declined SO's when i was in PAris in January..apparently no more SO's wich i didnt quite believe



Each boutique has a limit with how many they can order.  Have you placed a SO with this boutique before?


----------



## prettychic

purseinsanity said:


> My last two SOs both had something wrong with them.  My first one, they put the zipper in the front of the bag which looks very weird to me when I open it, but since the outside was correct, I was able to overlook it.  The second one came with contrast piping, which I normally detest, and they didn't put a stitch in the inside pocket to make it a double gusset.  Overall, I was thrilled with how it looked, and I accepted it also.  God only knows how my next one will show up.  They seem to be taking a lot of liberties with SOs lately.  I agree with duna...how SO is it if it's not exactly what I SOed!??!



which bags were these (you have such a multitude)....????I hope not on the croc bags...


----------



## purseinsanity

prettychic said:


> which bags were these (you have such a multitude)....????I hope not on the croc bags...



LOL, thanks, but I usually try to follow the one in/one out rule, until I get the exact collection I want, so I actually have much less than it might seem!  
My crocs weren't SOs.  It was my Blue Indigo and Parme Bs.


----------



## everything posh

Congrats! 71 days sounds GREAT!!! My SO took 22 months!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

My first and only SO (so far  was a Rouge Garance/Lime Togo Birkin 35 with gold hdw, was placed in June 2012 and arrived mid/late December 2012!!

I was surprised too at how quickly it showed up!



Fingers crossed that my 2nd SO (Parme Chevre Birkin 35 with Pink Interior and Piping with gold hdw) will also show up as quickly!!!


----------



## kewave

purseinsanity said:


> LOL, thanks, but I usually try to follow the one in/one out rule, until I get the exact collection I want, so I actually have much less than it might seem!
> My crocs weren't SOs.  It was my Blue Indigo and Parme Bs.



Hi purse, have I missed your SO reveals somewhere? Would love to see your indigo SO!


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> Hi purse, have I missed your SO reveals somewhere? Would love to see your indigo SO!



Hi hon.  No real reveal but here's some pictures:


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> Hi purse, have I missed your SO reveals somewhere? Would love to see your indigo SO!



And here's my Parme:


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

*Purse,* your SOs are amazing!! You have great taste m'dear!!


----------



## purseinsanity

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> *Purse,* your SOs are amazing!! You have great taste m'dear!!



Thanks *K*!!


----------



## kewave

Wow, purse! Thanks for indulging us, love your SOs and they are truly special!
Just received my Indigo too but mine is just a plain PO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## kashmira

Your SOs are amazing *purseinsanity*! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## francelamour

From your experience : How low does a 'one-colour', 'no-special-details' B35 in a common neutral colour in clemence need to be delivered in the last two years?


----------



## Notorious Pink

purseinsanity said:


> And here's my Parme:



Stunning!!!


----------



## jmen

calisnoopy said:


> My first and only SO (so far  was a Rouge Garance/Lime Togo Birkin 35 with gold hdw, was placed in June 2012 and arrived mid/late December 2012!!
> 
> I was surprised too at how quickly it showed up!
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed that my 2nd SO (Parme Chevre Birkin 35 with Pink Interior and Piping with gold hdw) will also show up as quickly!!!


 
Don't know when you ordered but expect it sooner than later.  My SO kelly came in less than 12 weeks.  So for all those folks who thought you had time to squirrel away the money over 6 months, the SOs are coming in fast.  Santa's elves are working solely on the SOs these days.  I wouldn't be shocked if Cupid and the Easter Bunny and crew have joined in the fight to turn out the SOs!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jmen said:


> Don't know when you ordered but expect it sooner than later.  My SO kelly came in less than 12 weeks.  So for all those folks who thought you had time to squirrel away the money over 6 months, the SOs are coming in fast.  Santa's elves are working solely on the SOs these days.  I wouldn't be shocked if Cupid and the Easter Bunny and crew have joined in the fight to turn out the SOs!



Hopefully those elves will get to the bags ordered last May....


----------



## hopiko

bbc said:


> hopefully those elves will get to the bags ordered last may....



agreed!!!


----------



## hopiko

purseinsanity said:


> And here's my Parme:



These are GORGEOUS!  Congratulations, Purse!


----------



## vivala

purseinsanity said:


> And here's my Parme:



OMG, I'm drooling at your parme.  Fabulous!


----------



## swezfamily

licencetocook said:


> In my situation, I may have to accept my chevre sellier kelly without the contrast stitching as *H has started to turn down requests for sellier chevre kelly*. If I give up my sellier chevre kelly now, they won't make me another .



Do you know why requests for sellier chevre are being rejected and do you know if this is true for retourne chevre Kelly as well?  I'm about to place an order for retourne Kelly and my SA suggested chevre since I already have a togo Birkin.

I've been told that SO's are coming in after about 9 months wait.  My previous SO was supposed to take 1 to 1 1/2 years, but came in after 6 months.  The only mistake made was that the zippered pocket was placed on the front panel of the bag, but this has actually worked out in my favor. I had a divided gussetted pocket put in the bag to hold my iphone and this ended up on the back of the bag instead of the front where I wanted it.  I've had the bag for about a year now and recently noticed that after storing my iphone in the gussetted pocket, the leather has stretched out and there is a visible outline of the phone, which thankfully is on the outside back of the bag, not on the outside front where it would have been.  So, now I'm thankful for the mistake, but certainly don't want any mistakes on my next SO.


----------



## starstarz

Hi all dear TPFers, may I know if Lagon and Parme are still available for SO??


----------



## dharma

starstarz said:


> Hi all dear TPFers, may I know if Lagon and Parme are still available for SO??



Parme chèvre was available as of December, Lagoon was not (at least in chevre, thats all I was looking at). I have a feeling it is different for each country and possibly each store.......and dare I say, each client? I am always reading conflicting information, so the best way to check availability is with your SA.


----------



## dharma

jmen said:


> Don't know when you ordered but expect it sooner than later.  My SO kelly came in less than 12 weeks.  So for all those folks who thought you had time to squirrel away the money over 6 months, the SOs are coming in fast.  Santa's elves are working solely on the SOs these days.  I wouldn't be shocked if Cupid and the Easter Bunny and crew have joined in the fight to turn out the SOs!



The leprechauns will be out of work soon as well.........maybe they will join in! I still can't believe your order came in 12 weeks! Have you picked it up yet? Is it love?


----------



## calisnoopy

jmen said:


> Don't know when you ordered but expect it sooner than later.  My SO kelly came in less than 12 weeks.  So for all those folks who thought you had time to squirrel away the money over 6 months, the SOs are coming in fast.  Santa's elves are working solely on the SOs these days.  I wouldn't be shocked if Cupid and the Easter Bunny and crew have joined in the fight to turn out the SOs!



hiiii long time no chat!!! So good to see u here on the H forums too!

Can't wait to see pics of your Rose Tyrien Chevre Kelly is it a 32?

What other H baggos do you have in the pipeline 

I'm hoping the Parme/pink chevre mysore SO B35 does show up sooner than later too 



starstarz said:


> Hi all dear TPFers, may I know if Lagon and Parme are still available for SO??


 
I was able to place an SO for a Parme/pink Chevre Mysore b35 in January this year sooo hopefully you can still try to order with your SA but it dies seem to depend on each SA and boutique director.. 

I think lagoons been retired though...before I got my lagoon, we tried to SO a lagoon b35 last January 2012 but it was turned down by Paris... your best bet for lagoon is the resale market now


----------



## Notorious Pink

dharma said:


> Parme chèvre was available as of December, Lagoon was not (at least in chevre, thats all I was looking at). I have a feeling it is different for each country and possibly each store.......and dare I say, each client? I am always reading conflicting information, so the best way to check availability is with your SA.



Now that IS an interesting thought!!! When I placed my SO last May, I was considering Parme but was told No. Ultimately I chose BE.


----------



## jmen

dharma said:


> The leprechauns will be out of work soon as well.........maybe they will join in! I still can't believe your order came in 12 weeks! Have you picked it up yet? Is it love?



Am expecting FedEx to bring it on Tuesday.  I figure it will get picked up Monday eve and I'm hoping for next day.  At $150 shipping, it should come next day!  Is it love?  RT was my second choice; bouganvillea my first.  For the life of me I couldn't come up with an interior color for the bouganvillea.  I figured soleil (like the Juicy Fruit gum wrapper) only to find out soleil was not an option.  I dropped to RT with iris interior and agonized over the choice until I saw it.  We're good.  It looks so sweet in chevre, imho.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jmen

calisnoopy said:


> hiiii long time no chat!!! So good to see u here on the H forums too!
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of your Rose Tyrien Chevre Kelly is it a 32?
> 
> What other H baggos do you have in the pipeline
> 
> I'm hoping the Parme/pink chevre mysore SO B35 does show up sooner than later too
> 
> Calisnoopy, She's a 28.  The parme/pink makes me swoon at the thought!!


----------



## starstarz

dharma said:


> Parme chèvre was available as of December, Lagoon was not (at least in chevre, thats all I was looking at). I have a feeling it is different for each country and possibly each store.......and dare I say, each client? I am always reading conflicting information, so the best way to check availability is with your SA.





calisnoopy said:


> I was able to place an SO for a Parme/pink Chevre Mysore b35 in January this year sooo hopefully you can still try to order with your SA but it dies seem to depend on each SA and boutique director..
> 
> I think lagoons been retired though...before I got my lagoon, we tried to SO a lagoon b35 last January 2012 but it was turned down by Paris... your best bet for lagoon is the resale market now



Thanks for your kindly advise! In this case, should I SO for a Parme and forget the Lagon? And if Parme only comes with Chevre? Btw, if Blue Paon or the new Blue Izmir would be a substitute of Lagon? Thanks!


----------



## licencetocook

purseinsanity said:


> Hi hon.  No real reveal but here's some pictures:



I WANT want WANT want WANT to live out of *purse*'s closet!!!


----------



## licencetocook

jmen said:


> Calisnoopy, She's a 28.  The parme/pink makes me swoon at the thought!!



Your kelly sounds fabulous, *Jmen*! It's the reverse of my parme kelly sellier. Congrats and do show us a pic!


----------



## licencetocook

So sorry for the late reply. According to Ms. Piggy, sellier chevre k requests are being rejected because the currently chevre mysore is too soft for the sellier construction. (see post 429 &432 http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-chevre-412556-29.html) You should not have a problem with retourne.

Thanks for the great tip on the inside pocket




swezfamily said:


> Do you know why requests for sellier chevre are being rejected and do you know if this is true for retourne chevre Kelly as well?  I'm about to place an order for retourne Kelly and my SA suggested chevre since I already have a togo Birkin.
> 
> I've been told that SO's are coming in after about 9 months wait.  My previous SO was supposed to take 1 to 1 1/2 years, but came in after 6 months.  The only mistake made was that the zippered pocket was placed on the front panel of the bag, but this has actually worked out in my favor. I had a divided gussetted pocket put in the bag to hold my iphone and this ended up on the back of the bag instead of the front where I wanted it.  I've had the bag for about a year now and recently noticed that after storing my iphone in the gussetted pocket, the leather has stretched out and there is a visible outline of the phone, which thankfully is on the outside back of the bag, not on the outside front where it would have been.  So, now I'm thankful for the mistake, but certainly don't want any mistakes on my next SO.


----------



## lulilu

licencetocook said:


> So sorry for the late reply. According to Ms. Piggy, sellier chevre k requests are being rejected because the currently chevre mysore is too soft for the sellier construction. (see post 429 &432 http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-chevre-412556-29.html) You should not have a problem with retourne.
> 
> Thanks for the great tip on the inside pocket



IMO, the mysore is so soft, it is best in smaller bags.  I saw a 35 B that looked positively sad and used, but I saw the plastic come off the box.


----------



## swezfamily

licencetocook said:


> So sorry for the late reply. According to Ms. Piggy, sellier chevre k requests are being rejected because the currently chevre mysore is too soft for the sellier construction. (see post 429 &432 http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-chevre-412556-29.html) You should not have a problem with retourne.
> 
> Thanks for the great tip on the inside pocket



That is interesting.  I originally wanted the sellier style because I love how boxy the bag looks, but I don't want a leather that will scratch easily, such as box.  When I was discussing this with my SA, he said that it isn't common to see chevre done in sellier and I guess now we know why.



lulilu said:


> IMO, the mysore is so soft, it is best in smaller bags.  I saw a 35 B that looked positively sad and used, but I saw the plastic come off the box.



Oh no!  I am not one of those people who like my bags to soften up and look used.  I prefer them to remain new and structured for as long as possible.  Do you think that chevre in a 32 retourne will end up that way?

I need to do my research and read the ode-to-chevre thread.  Thank goodness for TPF!  The chevre was just a suggestion my SA made, but I don't have my heart set on it and could easily go in another direction.


----------



## Notorious Pink

About a million years ago I had ordered a 32cm ebene Kelly Sellier in Vache Liegee. After a two year wait I was sure it wasn't going to come in, but something similar did - 35cm in Chevre (Mangalore). I took it but ultimately decided that it wasn't for me. However, I now have two photos of basically the same bag in the two different leathers, both right out of the box. This will give you an idea about the difference. The Vache Liegee is the more rigid one.

Edit: that VL photo may not be brand new, it may have had some use. But it is way more rigid than the chevre.
Edit again: I'm sorry. I don't know what I'm thinking. That chèvre is retourne. I am not being helpful!!!


----------



## swezfamily

BBC said:


> About a million years ago I had ordered a 32cm ebene Kelly Sellier in Vache Liegee. After a two year wait I was sure it wasn't going to come in, but something similar did - 35cm in Chevre (Mangalore). I took it but ultimately decided that it wasn't for me. However, I now have two photos of basically the same bag in the two different leathers, both right out of the box. This will give you an idea about the difference. The Vache Liegee is the more rigid one.
> 
> Edit: that VL photo may not be brand new, it may have had some use. But it is way more rigid than the chevre.
> Edit again: I'm sorry. I don't know what I'm thinking. That chèvre is retourne. I am not being helpful!!!



Thank you!  Any pictures posted are always helpful.  They are both beautiful, but I love, love, love the look of the VL one.  I'm a very casual person though and I wonder if a stiff sellier K will look out of place on me.  I guess I need to make my mind up between sellier and retourne, and then pick an appropriate leather.


----------



## Notorious Pink

swezfamily said:


> Thank you!  Any pictures posted are always helpful.  They are both beautiful, but I love, love, love the look of the VL one.  I'm a very casual person though and I wonder if a stiff sellier K will look out of place on me.  I guess I need to make my mind up between sellier and retourne, and then pick an appropriate leather.



I really do like both. I love retourne on the larger sizes, especially 40cm, and love sellier on the smaller sizes, like 25 and 28cm. One advantage to sellier is that you really so not need to close the straps.


----------



## swezfamily

BBC said:


> I really do like both. I love retourne on the larger sizes, especially 40cm, and love sellier on the smaller sizes, like 25 and 28cm. One advantage to sellier is that you really so not need to close the straps.



Good advice.  Thank you!


----------



## teddyboy

The SO is only for Vip, right?


----------



## ouija board

swezfamily said:


> Thank you!  Any pictures posted are always helpful.  They are both beautiful, but I love, love, love the look of the VL one.  I'm a very casual person though and I wonder if a stiff sellier K will look out of place on me.  I guess I need to make my mind up between sellier and retourne, and then pick an appropriate leather.



Here is my Chèvre Mysore Kelly 32cm Sellier that I received a year ago (this photo is from the day I received it, and it looks pretty much the same a year later). It is boxy, but I think because chevre is grainy and looks/feels almost cushiony (if that makes any sense), it looks a bit less "sharp" and more casual than a boxcalf or croc sellier Kelly. I don't have any modeling pics, but I almost always wear it with jeans and a colored tshirt/top. I think a brighter color rather than black or brown on a sellier Kelly will lend a casual feel to it as well. Except maybe a 35cm which will just end up looking like a big colorful...briefcase.


----------



## ms piggy

That is a gorgeous sellier Kelly, *OB*! Not only is chèvre Kelly not available these days in the sellier structure, it is also harder to come by bigger than size 28. 

My sellier Kelly in chèvre mysore 28 (which started as 32) was ultimately rejected (after 7 months). So was a dear friend's (we both placed the order at the same time with the same store). Reason given was that chèvre mysore is too soft for the sellier structure. Only rotourne in size 28 and below are accepted for chèvre. H has done chèvre in sellier and in bigger sizes previously but seems like there are lots of changes now.


----------



## miacillan

Lovely SOs!!!  Congrats! 

I think the time for SO is really a mystery.....it depends on luck as well.

Here are my SO's timeframe if I recall correctly.  I have 9 SOs in total (received 7, 1 on the way, 1 waiting):
- 1st 2 were ordered in September 2009 and I got them in December 2010 (a little more than a year)
- 3rd and 4th were ordered in September 2010 and I got them in March 2011
- 5th was ordered in March 2011 and arrived in November 2011
- 6th and 7th were ordered in September 2011, one was ready in March 2012, one was ready in May 2012
- 8th one was ordered in November 2012, and ready in Feb 2013 (within 3 months! SHOCKED!  Now waiting for it to arrive.)
- 9th one also ordered in November 2012, but not ready yet.  Not sure how long is the wait but this is a Kelly.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagalogist

miacillan said:


> Lovely SOs!!!  Congrats!
> 
> I think the time for SO is really a mystery.....it depends on luck as well.
> 
> Here are my SO's timeframe if I recall correctly.  I have 9 SOs in total (received 7, 1 on the way, 1 waiting):
> - 1st 2 were ordered in September 2009 and I got them in December 2010 (a little more than a year)
> - 3rd and 4th were ordered in September 2010 and I got them in March 2011
> - 5th was ordered in March 2011 and arrived in November 2011
> - 6th and 7th were ordered in September 2011, one was ready in March 2012, one was ready in May 2012
> - 8th one was ordered in November 2012, and ready in Feb 2013 (within 3 months! SHOCKED!  Now waiting for it to arrive.)
> - 9th one also ordered in November 2012, but not ready yet.  Not sure how long is the wait but this is a Kelly.



Hey Mia,
Time for SO family pics before you pop


----------



## licencetocook

lulilu said:


> IMO, the mysore is so soft, it is best in smaller bags.  I saw a 35 B that looked positively sad and used, but I saw the plastic come off the box.



I couldn't agree more. I like the look of mysore in a 30 Birkin or a 28 Kelly much more than the larger size bag.


----------



## licencetocook

BBC said:


> About a million years ago I had ordered a 32cm ebene Kelly Sellier in Vache Liegee.





ouija board said:


> Here is my Chèvre Mysore Kelly 32cm Sellier that I received a year ago (this photo is from the day I received it, and it looks pretty much the same a year later).



These are perfect examples of how beautiful sellier kellys can be! Many tpfers like retourne, but sellier k has a special place in my heart


----------



## licencetocook

swezfamily said:


> Oh no!  I am not one of those people who like my bags to soften up and look used.  I prefer them to remain new and structured for as long as possible.  Do you think that chevre in a 32 retourne will end up that way?



H only accepts SO for kellys size 28 or smaller. In size 28 with the sellier construction, the bag should retain its structure with normal use. If you are thinking of a size 32 kelly, you may have to consider other calf skins. Best of luck with your SO


----------



## swezfamily

ouija board said:


> Here is my Chèvre Mysore Kelly 32cm Sellier that I received a year ago (this photo is from the day I received it, and it looks pretty much the same a year later). It is boxy, but I think because chevre is grainy and looks/feels almost cushiony (if that makes any sense), it looks a bit less "sharp" and more casual than a boxcalf or croc sellier Kelly. I don't have any modeling pics, but I almost always wear it with jeans and a colored tshirt/top. I think a brighter color rather than black or brown on a sellier Kelly will lend a casual feel to it as well. Except maybe a 35cm which will just end up looking like a big colorful...briefcase.



Your bag is gorgeous!  I am planning on a dark blue, not indigo, but something in the range of bdp (which I think is no longer available) or blue saphire.  I showed my DH pics of BBC's two K's and then we also went through pics of K's in the reference section.  He prefers the look of the sellier, but I'm torn because I think I like both styles equally.  I did see pics of quite a few 32 sellier K's in epsom leather and it looks like they have good shape.  Epsom must be a stiffer leather?



ms piggy said:


> That is a gorgeous sellier Kelly, *OB*! Not only is chèvre Kelly not available these days in the sellier structure, it is also harder to come by bigger than size 28.
> 
> My sellier Kelly in chèvre mysore 28 (which started as 32) was ultimately rejected (after 7 months). So was a dear friend's (we both placed the order at the same time with the same store). Reason given was that chèvre mysore is too soft for the sellier structure. Only rotourne in size 28 and below are accepted for chèvre. H has done chèvre in sellier and in bigger sizes previously but seems like there are lots of changes now.



I would be heartbroken if I waited that long, only to find out the order was rejected.  I don't understand why the decision to accept or reject the order isn't made immediately after it's received.  



licencetocook said:


> *H only accepts SO for kellys size 28 or smaller*. In size 28 with the sellier construction, the bag should retain its structure with normal use. If you are thinking of a size 32 kelly, you may have to consider other calf skins. Best of luck with your SO



So, it sounds like an order for any Kelly, retourne or sellier, in a size 32 may be rejected?


----------



## Notorious Pink

swezfamily said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!  I am planning on a dark blue, not indigo, but something in the range of bdp (which I think is no longer available) or blue saphire.  I showed my DH pics of BBC's two K's and then we also went through pics of K's in the reference section.  He prefers the look of the sellier, but I'm torn because I think I like both styles equally.  I did see pics of quite a few 32 sellier K's in epsom leather and it looks like they have good shape.  Epsom must be a stiffer leather?
> 
> I would be heartbroken if I waited that long, only to find out the order was rejected.  I don't understand why the decision to accept or reject the order isn't made immediately after it's received.



Epsom is a stiffer leather. Very sturdy, too. I happen to like it, some others find it "plastic-y". 
As I said, I waited three years for that VL Kelly - after I ordered it, VL became difficult to source. It's a great leather, but I found that it scratched fairly easily, unlike Togo or Clemence. These are natural materials and some issues just can't be prevented. Chèvre may be impossible to get for a while, and then in three years it may be everywhere. They stopped producing VL completely.

As for my current SO, it was a "gift" from my SM after my PO was rejected after 10 months. I had ordered a 25cm B in black, ghw, either chèvre or box. Ordered at the summer 2011 podium, rejected early May 2012, so she said "you'll just have to place an SO". I know she does not get many SO spots, and while I am very loyal and a good customer, I definitely don't spend nearly as much as some others. Talk about quickly turning a frown upside down! Of course, given that offer, I did NOT SO a black bag! But when you think about it, I'm coming up on almost two years since the original order.


----------



## swezfamily

BBC said:


> Epsom is a stiffer leather. Very sturdy, too. I happen to like it, some others find it "plastic-y".
> As I said, I waited three years for that VL Kelly - after I ordered it, VL became difficult to source. It's a great leather, but I found that it scratched fairly easily, unlike Togo or Clemence. These are natural materials and some issues just can't be prevented. Chèvre may be impossible to get for a while, and then in three years it may be everywhere. They stopped producing VL completely.
> 
> As for my current SO, it was a "gift" from my SM after my PO was rejected after 10 months. I had ordered a 25cm B in black, ghw, either chèvre or box. Ordered at the summer 2011 podium, rejected early May 2012, so she said "you'll just have to place an SO". I know she does not get many SO spots, and while I am very loyal and a good customer, I definitely don't spend nearly as much as some others. Talk about quickly turning a frown upside down! Of course, given that offer, I did NOT SO a black bag! But when you think about it, I'm coming up on almost two years since the original order.



It's just crazy how long the wait is for some bags and others come in so quickly!  That was really nice of your SM to "gift" you a SO.  Sounds like even if you don't spend the kind of money that other customers do, you are valued in that store.  I think just being a nice, friendly customer goes a long way.  The one that you have been waiting on for 2 years, is it a 25 Birkin?


----------



## Notorious Pink

swezfamily said:


> It's just crazy how long the wait is for some bags and others come in so quickly!  That was really nice of your SM to "gift" you a SO.  Sounds like even if you don't spend the kind of money that other customers do, you are valued in that store.  I think just being a nice, friendly customer goes a long way.  The one that you have been waiting on for 2 years, is it a 25 Birkin?



Yes. They don't make too many of those, apparently.


----------



## swezfamily

BBC said:


> Yes. They don't make too many of those, apparently.



Well, then it will be a very special bag and well worth the wait.


----------



## prettychic

miacillan said:


> Lovely SOs!!!  Congrats!
> 
> I think the time for SO is really a mystery.....it depends on luck as well.
> 
> Here are my SO's timeframe if I recall correctly.  I have 9 SOs in total (received 7, 1 on the way, 1 waiting):
> - 1st 2 were ordered in September 2009 and I got them in December 2010 (a little more than a year)
> - 3rd and 4th were ordered in September 2010 and I got them in March 2011
> - 5th was ordered in March 2011 and arrived in November 2011
> - 6th and 7th were ordered in September 2011, one was ready in March 2012, one was ready in May 2012
> - 8th one was ordered in November 2012, and ready in Feb 2013 (within 3 months! SHOCKED!  Now waiting for it to arrive.)
> - 9th one also ordered in November 2012, but not ready yet.  Not sure how long is the wait but this is a Kelly.



Now, excuse me for being nosey, but...are any of the recent special orders from Paris that you ordered, Croc or Gator?????


----------



## audreylita

Yes, I ordered a croc kelly and it arrived about a year after I'd ordered it, in gator.  I also have a croc birkin on order for over a year and a half and it's still not here.  I'm guessing whenever it does arrive it's going to be gator as well.

I don't really care, I just want the bag.


----------



## ouija board

swezfamily said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!  I am planning on a dark blue, not indigo, but something in the range of bdp (which I think is no longer available) or blue saphire.  I showed my DH pics of BBC's two K's and then we also went through pics of K's in the reference section.  He prefers the look of the sellier, but I'm torn because I think I like both styles equally.  I did see pics of quite a few 32 sellier K's in epsom leather and it looks like they have good shape.  Epsom must be a stiffer leather?
> 
> I would be heartbroken if I waited that long, only to find out the order was rejected.  I don't understand why the decision to accept or reject the order isn't made immediately after it's received.
> 
> So, it sounds like an order for any Kelly, retourne or sellier, in a size 32 may be rejected?



Thanks! Good luck with your decision! Epsom will definitely keep its shape. I don't know for sure, but I'm betting you'll have an easier time ordering the sellier shape in Epsom since it's a stiff leather to begin with.


----------



## ouija board

ms piggy said:


> That is a gorgeous sellier Kelly, OB! Not only is chèvre Kelly not available these days in the sellier structure, it is also harder to come by bigger than size 28.
> 
> My sellier Kelly in chèvre mysore 28 (which started as 32) was ultimately rejected (after 7 months). So was a dear friend's (we both placed the order at the same time with the same store). Reason given was that chèvre mysore is too soft for the sellier structure. Only rotourne in size 28 and below are accepted for chèvre. H has done chèvre in sellier and in bigger sizes previously but seems like there are lots of changes now.



Thank you, MsPiggy! This was my loooooong awaited SO. By the time it came, I would not have cared if it was sellier vs retourne, 28 vs 32, upside down, inside out, lol! MrsSparkles actually helped me out a great deal when I was picking the colors  Sorry to hear about your SO bring rejected after that long of a wait!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

footlocker said:


> perhaps the list is not available in january?



i have placed many SO's from that boutique..i feel its more of a business now (tips and gifts from high profile clients) 

my SA used to help alot but now its like playing  a game coming back and forth few times a day... to get what i want..

i saw many people (looked like russians ) in fur coats and dressed impeccably coming up to the 2nd floor from the basement one by one.. i think something fishy going on down there hahaha


----------



## ilovecocohanel

audreylita said:


> Each boutique has a limit with how many they can order.  Have you placed a SO with this boutique before?



yes several times... they said that SOs are no longer possible... she didnt say that its not OPEN. they said not possible anymore.

which bothered me...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## swezfamily

ouija board said:


> Thanks! Good luck with your decision! Epsom will definitely keep its shape. I don't know for sure, but I'm betting you'll have an easier time ordering the sellier shape in Epsom since it's a stiff leather to begin with.



Talked again with my SA yesterday regarding the sellier and he says that they are typically done in box, or exotic skin.  I pointed out to him that I saw lots of pics of epsom sellier K's here on TPF, but I kind of got the feeling he thinks I should go with retourne if I choose a leather other than box.  Wish I could afford exotic.  I was recently shown a shiny black croc sellier Kelly that was so pretty I wanted to cry.  It was hard to walk away from that one.

Anyway, I did read a good tip on here somewhere - pick the color first, then the leather available in that color, then the style that will suit that leather.  Since I like both styles and can't make up my mind, I think I'll take that advice and see where I end up.


----------



## audreylita

A few years ago I was told that the supplier of box leathers for Hermes was going out of business and that Hermes did not want to compromise on quality so was no longer going to offer box.  They were not going to look for an alternate supplier.  This was right around the time the SO black series was released.  

Has anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## ms piggy

swezfamily said:


> Talked again with my SA yesterday regarding the sellier and he says that they are typically done in box, or exotic skin.  I pointed out to him that I saw lots of pics of epsom sellier K's here on TPF, but I kind of got the feeling he thinks I should go with retourne if I choose a leather other than box.  Wish I could afford exotic.  I was recently shown a shiny black croc sellier Kelly that was so pretty I wanted to cry.  It was hard to walk away from that one.
> 
> Anyway, I did read a good tip on here somewhere - pick the color first, then the leather available in that color, then the style that will suit that leather.  Since I like both styles and can't make up my mind, I think I'll take that advice and see where I end up.


Sellier Kelly can be done in calf leather like Togo and Epsom. And you're right to go for colour fist, then leather then style if you're undecided on rotourne or sellier.


----------



## swezfamily

ms piggy said:


> Sellier Kelly can be done in calf leather like Togo and Epsom. And you're right to go for colour fist, then leather then style if you're undecided on rotourne or sellier.



This is good to know.  Honestly, choosing the right color is my number one priority.

I'm still trying to figure out if any SO (retourne or sellier in any leather) for a size 32 K will be rejected based on* licencetocook's *previous post that "*H only accepts SO for kellys size 28 or smaller*".  If anybody has any input on this I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## ms piggy

swezfamily said:


> This is good to know.  Honestly, choosing the right color is my number one priority.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out if any SO (retourne or sellier in any leather) for a size 32 K will be rejected based on* licencetocook's *previous post that "*H only accepts SO for kellys size 28 or smaller*".  If anybody has any input on this I would greatly appreciate it.


I think what *licencetocook* meant by size 28 and smaller is for SO Kellys made in _chevre_ skin. For Kellys in _calf_ skins, they can be made bigger than 28s, be it rotourne or sellier.


----------



## jmen

When one does an SO there is a sheet that unfortunately I didn't get to see other than upside down and across the counter.  I got the impression that if a leather is not offered in a certain size, it would be indicated on that sheet.  I know the exterior color and the offered interiors was indicated.  Seems to me that the leather offerings would be indicated as well as it would save a client's selection from being rejected later on unless there was an unexpected problem securing a certain leather from the source to Hermes.   Anyone have any additional info?

BTW, if one is ordering a Kelly the length of strap can be chosen from several lengths.  I was totally unprepared for that as an option and was blindsided.  If I had known what length I would need to order to carry cross body, I would have chosen something other than the standard.


----------



## duna

jmen said:


> When one does an SO there is a sheet that unfortunately I didn't get to see other than upside down and across the counter.  I got the impression that if a leather is not offered in a certain size, it would be indicated on that sheet.  I know the exterior color and the offered interiors was indicated.  Seems to me that the leather offerings would be indicated as well as it would save a client's selection from being rejected later on unless there was an unexpected problem securing a certain leather from the source to Hermes.   Anyone have any additional info?
> 
> BTW, if one is ordering a Kelly the length of strap can be chosen from several lengths.  I was totally unprepared for that as an option and was blindsided.  If I had known what length I would need to order to carry cross body, I would have chosen something other than the standard.



Yes, this is how I placed my SOs. My SM had a sheet of paper with a list of colours, and next to them was a list of leathers you could choose in that particular colour. For example I wanted a green ,there were several greens, I chose Vert Foncé, which could only be made either in Togo or in Sikkim. I chose Togo, although it wouldn't have been my first choice, but Sikkim is too delicate. The other colour I wanted was Graphite, this came in more leathers, but I wanted it in Swift, and luckily it was one of the leathers available.


----------



## swezfamily

jmen said:


> When one does an SO there is a sheet that unfortunately I didn't get to see other than upside down and across the counter.  I got the impression that if a leather is not offered in a certain size, it would be indicated on that sheet.  I know the exterior color and the offered interiors was indicated.  Seems to me that the leather offerings would be indicated as well as it would save a client's selection from being rejected later on unless there was an unexpected problem securing a certain leather from the source to Hermes.   Anyone have any additional info?
> 
> BTW, if one is ordering a Kelly the length of strap can be chosen from several lengths.  I was totally unprepared for that as an option and was blindsided.  If I had known what length I would need to order to carry cross body, I would have chosen something other than the standard.



Thanks for the info regarding the strap. I had no idea!  I tried on a couple of K's while trying to determine what size I want to order and the strap length was perfect.  I may have to call my SA and ask him to measure it before the bag sells. 



ms piggy said:


> I think what *licencetocook* meant by size 28 and smaller is for SO Kellys made in _chevre_ skin. For Kellys in _calf_ skins, they can be made bigger than 28s, be it rotourne or sellier.



I was hoping that is what she meant as I have my heart set on a 32.


----------



## ms piggy

swezfamily said:


> I was hoping that is what she meant as I have my heart set on a 32.



I know for a fact a friend has received her togo sellier Kelly in 32. It is only in chèvre that the size is restricted to 28 and below for Kellys, 30 and below for Birkins. Of course there are exceptions for chèvre but it is rare.


----------



## ladyjane 963

ms piggy said:


> I know for a fact a friend has received her togo sellier Kelly in 32. It is only in chèvre that the size is restricted to 28 and below for Kellys, 30 and below for Birkins. Of course there are exceptions for chèvre but it is rare.




I did not know sellier Kellys can be made in Togo if I knew this I would have had my order made in Togo instead of Epsom


----------



## lulilu

If the color/skin is not available, the computer will not accept the order.

Did someone mention that SO birkins are coming faster than kellys?  My kelly order has been in for about a year.  My birkins usually came within the year.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ladyjane 963 said:


> I did not know sellier Kellys can be made in Togo if I knew this I would have had my order made in Togo instead of Epsom



When I placed my Kelly sellier rack order last time, sellier was only offered in epsom leather, not even box was offered. So either the Togo sellier Kelly was ordered in previous seasons or it was not a normal rack order. Maybe she was a VVVIP or something.


----------



## dharma

audreylita said:


> A few years ago I was told that the supplier of box leathers for Hermes was going out of business and that Hermes did not want to compromise on quality so was no longer going to offer box.  They were not going to look for an alternate supplier.  This was right around the time the SO black series was released.
> 
> Has anyone else heard anything about this?



I have heard this story and then a similar one about barenia and the tannery owner passing away and taking his secrets with him........could be true....maybe not? Haven't seen a lot of new box lately........


----------



## dharma

jmen said:


> When one does an SO there is a sheet that unfortunately I didn't get to see other than upside down and across the counter.  I got the impression that if a leather is not offered in a certain size, it would be indicated on that sheet.  I know the exterior color and the offered interiors was indicated.  Seems to me that the leather offerings would be indicated as well as it would save a client's selection from being rejected later on unless there was an unexpected problem securing a certain leather from the source to Hermes.   Anyone have any additional info?
> 
> BTW, if one is ordering a Kelly the length of strap can be chosen from several lengths.  I was totally unprepared for that as an option and was blindsided.  If I had known what length I would need to order to carry cross body, I would have chosen something other than the standard.



I agree, the list in my store was specific to the type of bag being ordered. Every bag style had specific leathers and colors.



duna said:


> Yes, this is how I placed my SOs. My SM had a sheet of paper with a list of colours, and next to them was a list of leathers you could choose in that particular colour. For example I wanted a green ,there were several greens, I chose Vert Foncé, which could only be made either in Togo or in Sikkim. I chose Togo, although it wouldn't have been my first choice, but Sikkim is too delicate. The other colour I wanted was Graphite, this came in more leathers, but I wanted it in Swift, and luckily it was one of the leathers available.



It looks like it's the same in both of our countries. Congrats on your SO! Btw, your new BdG is gorgeous!



lulilu said:


> If the color/skin is not available, the computer will not accept the order.
> 
> Did someone mention that SO birkins are coming faster than kellys?  My kelly order has been in for about a year.  My birkins usually came within the year.


Yes, after I picked out my colors on the list, the SM put it in the computer, and it was "accepted". But we shall see 

Luliu, I'm not sure if you are referring to my earlier theory that the birkins were faster. It was just a theory but since Jmen's Kelly showed up in about 12 weeks, I think my theory is blown, lol. Although her Kelly was a retourne and not a sellier, so that question still remains for me.


----------



## sayuri_hermes

The SOs are coming so much faster nowadays!!

When I ordered my first SO, the ETA given at the time of ordering was roughly 6 months, but it hadn't arrived by the time I placed my second SO, which was 5 months later. (the ETA was also 6 months), then one day, both of them arrived at my store at the same time, which took 12 months and 6 months respectively.

When my friend placed her SO at the same store last year, her SO arrived within 5 months, and yesterday, I got a phone call that my 3rd SO has arrived, and it only took 15 weeks!!! Luckily, no mistakes to any of these orders!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

sayuri_hermes said:


> The SOs are coming so much faster nowadays!!
> 
> When I ordered my first SO, the ETA given at the time of ordering was roughly 6 months, but it hadn't arrived by the time I placed my second SO, which was 5 months later. (the ETA was also 6 months), then one day, both of them arrived at my store at the same time, which took 12 months and 6 months respectively.
> 
> When my friend placed her SO at the same store last year, her SO arrived within 5 months, and yesterday, I got a phone call that my 3rd SO has arrived, and it only took 15 weeks!!! Luckily, no mistakes to any of these orders!



That's good news and with luck they'll all start coming out at a better clip.  I'm waiting for my SO that was placed a year and a half ago and they've been saying 'any day now' since last year.  Here's hoping!


----------



## jmen

Was told by SM that SOs are now made in a designated location and thus the quicker turn time.


----------



## Notorious Pink

audreylita said:


> That's good news and with luck they'll all start coming out at a better clip.  I'm waiting for my SO that was placed a year and a half ago and they've been saying 'any day now' since last year.  Here's hoping!



Me, too.


----------



## Pursebop

*thats record breaking time! Congrats!*


----------



## hermesloves

I am a complete newbie so pardon my complete ignorance. I have been salivating for several months on a 35 cm black cdc birkin ghw and/or black elan constance with ghw for a few months but was told no wait list possible during my visit in paris. but when i recently stopped by asked my friendly SA in the US he whispered well only because i love you please come back when not so busy during the week and we can do a wish list for you. Does this mean I should prepare for placing a SO? they seem like basic bags because i'm not ready yet to go exotic so does it still require a SO?


----------



## audreylita

hermesloves said:


> I am a complete newbie so pardon my complete ignorance. I have been salivating for several months on a 35 cm black cdc birkin ghw and/or black elan constance with ghw for a few months but was told no wait list possible during my visit in paris. but when i recently stopped by asked my friendly SA in the US he whispered well only because i love you please come back when not so busy during the week and we can do a wish list for you. Does this mean I should prepare for placing a SO? they seem like basic bags because i'm not ready yet to go exotic so does it still require a SO?



It sounds like he may put you on a wait list.  That is not a special order.


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> It sounds like he may put you on a wait list. That is not a special order.


----------



## Ms Birkin

Yes, that's definitely the wait list


----------



## purselover888

Anyone know if Rose Shocking chevre or Bubblegum Pink epsom were available for special order last time around?  (I'm speaking of exterior color)  THANK YOU!


----------



## duna

My SA just called me to say that one of my two SOs which I placed last November has arrived That was FAST!!! So it looks like they are taking less time than they used to!!


----------



## iapple

purselover888 said:


> Anyone know if Rose Shocking chevre or Bubblegum Pink epsom were available for special order last time around?  (I'm speaking of exterior color)  THANK YOU!


 
My latest SO was placed in November last year and I'm sure Rose Shocking chevre was available but not sure about 5P epsom as I was more concentrated in chevre. But my previous SO placed in July last year, 5P was available in epsom. HTH


----------



## maryg1

duna said:


> My SA just called me to say that one of my two SOs which I placed last November has arrived That was FAST!!! So it looks like they are taking less time than they used to!!



congrats!!


----------



## Happy Me

duna said:


> My SA just called me to say that one of my two SOs which I placed last November has arrived That was FAST!!! So it looks like they are taking less time than they used to!!



How nice!!! Still shocking by seeing your gorgeous blue de galice!!!
Can't wait to see your SO reveal!!!


----------



## sayuri_hermes

purselover888 said:


> Anyone know if Rose Shocking chevre or Bubblegum Pink epsom were available for special order last time around?  (I'm speaking of exterior color)  THANK YOU!


neither were available as of last season


----------



## duna

maryg1 said:


> congrats!!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## duna

Happy Me said:


> How nice!!! Still shocking by seeing your gorgeous blue de galice!!!
> Can't wait to see your SO reveal!!!



Thanks!I just hope my other SO doesn't turn up too soon, or I'll be broke and probably divorced, lol!!


----------



## purselover888

iapple said:


> My latest SO was placed in November last year and I'm sure Rose Shocking chevre was available but not sure about 5P epsom as I was more concentrated in chevre. But my previous SO placed in July last year, 5P was available in epsom. HTH



Thank you so much!!  That does help!


----------



## purselover888

sayuri_hermes said:


> neither were available as of last season



Thank you so much!  That's terrible....


----------



## ladyjane 963

Do you think that since all these SO now seems to be arriving so much quicker than before since it used to be a 1yr and more and seems to have faults with some of them mine included these master craftmen and women are no more and they seem to be taking on more staff and not taking the time to train them up properly, I actualy would like to know how much training they get before they are on their own making our bags we pay so much for.


----------



## juliet827

ladyjane 963 said:


> Do you think that since all these SO now seems to be arriving so much quicker than before since it used to be a 1yr and more and seems to have faults with some of them mine included these master craftmen and women are no more and they seem to be taking on more staff and not taking the time to train them up properly, I actualy would like to know how much training they get before they are on their own making our bags we pay so much for.



I will be so sad if there's a decline in quality, especially with the prices skyrocketing these past few years. But this shouldn't account for the mistakes with the SO's, I wouldn't think. So many seem to have been turning up different from how they were ordered, it's disconcerting.


----------



## calisnoopy

purselover888 said:


> Anyone know if Rose Shocking chevre or Bubblegum Pink epsom were available for special order last time around?  (I'm speaking of exterior color)  THANK YOU!



I am pretty sure rose shocking chevre was available but not sure if it was available for b35 yet or just b30 and smaller which had been traditionally the case...

Am looking at 05P bubblegum pink or Bleu Paon/rose tyrien bicolor for next SO so will see and find out...


----------



## ap.

two SOs:  6 months and 9 months


----------



## micheniche

Can anyone educate me more about a SO? Thanks! I should be searching around but clearly, I'm too lazy. Hahahaha


----------



## swezfamily

Just placed a SO yesterday and was told to expect a year, but that lately they have been coming in around 9 months.

My SA shared something interesting with me.  In the future, SO's will only be offered to clients who have never placed a SO before.  So, a client gets one and that's it.  I'm sure this policy will differ from store to store, and may even be specific to my local store, but still, it's good news for those who would like one, but never get the offer because the SO's keep going to the same people.


----------



## purselover888

swezfamily said:


> Just placed a SO yesterday and was told to expect a year, but that lately they have been coming in around 9 months.
> 
> My SA shared something interesting with me.  In the future, SO's will only be offered to clients who have never placed a SO before.  So, a client gets one and that's it.  I'm sure this policy will differ from store to store, and may even be specific to my local store, but still, it's good news for those who would like one, but never get the offer because the SO's keep going to the same people.



That sounds crazy!  Which continent are you on, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## swezfamily

purselover888 said:


> That sounds crazy!  Which continent are you on, if you don't mind me asking?



I'm in the U.S.


----------



## lulilu

I am still waiting for an SO placed last spring.  My SA said it's time we start talking about my next one.


----------



## mp4

swezfamily said:


> I'm in the U.S.



I know this is a little OT....but....I can't help myself....

My store is in the US.  They do not have the color I want in chevre.  I was set on chevre, but don't really love any of the options.  They told me to place the order for the color I want in another leather....and order a chevre bag at the next SO.

If this becomes a rule, I will freak....since this is my first SO and won't be in the leather I really equate with SOs....ie....chevre.


----------



## jmen

mp4 said:


> I know this is a little OT....but....I can't help myself....
> 
> My store is in the US. They do not have the color I want in chevre. I was set on chevre, but don't really love any of the options. They told me to place the order for the color I want in another leather....and order a chevre bag at the next SO.
> 
> If this becomes a rule, I will freak....since this is my first SO and won't be in the leather I really equate with SOs....ie....chevre.


 
Dang nabbit is my initial thought.  

The second is way more practical -- suppose the next time around your color is not availabe in chevre either.  I guess I'm a pessimist/realist.  I couldn't be my first choice with an interior color that I wanted so I dropped to my 2nd choice color.  The thing I wouldn't compromise is chevre.  Like I said what if there is no color on the next go round that floats your boat.  Highly unlikely but certainly not impossible.


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

swezfamily said:


> Just placed a SO yesterday and was told to expect a year, but that lately they have been coming in around 9 months.
> 
> My SA shared something interesting with me.  In the future, SO's will only be offered to clients who have never placed a SO before.  So, a client gets one and that's it.  I'm sure this policy will differ from store to store, and may even be specific to my local store, but still, it's good news for those who would like one, but never get the offer because the SO's keep going to the same people.



Gosh, has anyone else heard this story????!!!!

Not good for me as I have already placed several and am hoping to still place more in the future....


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ferrip

swezfamily said:


> Just placed a SO yesterday and was told to expect a year, but that lately they have been coming in around 9 months.
> 
> My SA shared something interesting with me.  In the future, SO's will only be offered to clients who have never placed a SO before.  So, a client gets one and that's it.  I'm sure this policy will differ from store to store, and may even be specific to my local store, but still, it's good news for those who would like one, but never get the offer because the SO's keep going to the same people.



Goodness! I so so so hope this isn't true! 

I've heard that recently some SOs have come in 2 months! Eight weeks!!!


----------



## jedimaster

Does anyone know if chevre is available for a 32 Kelly or 35 birkin, or just 28 kelly and 30 birkin, as before?


----------



## Chrisy

swezfamily said:


> Just placed a SO yesterday and was told to expect a year, but that lately they have been coming in around 9 months.
> 
> My SA shared something interesting with me.  In the future, SO's will only be offered to clients who have never placed a SO before.  So, a client gets one and that's it.  I'm sure this policy will differ from store to store, and may even be specific to my local store, but still, it's good news for those who would like one, but never get the offer because the SO's keep going to the same people.



Interesting.  My SA mentioned the words SO to me yesterday.  I was over the moon as I am not a big spender.  Loyal?  YES!  Perhaps, that explains why?  I think I was too excited and scared her a bit.  I felt that she hesitated to continue on the details.    She mentioned it will take 6 months.


----------



## mp4

jmen said:


> Dang nabbit is my initial thought.
> 
> The second is way more practical -- suppose the next time around your color is not availabe in chevre either.  I guess I'm a pessimist/realist.  I couldn't be my first choice with an interior color that I wanted so I dropped to my 2nd choice color.  The thing I wouldn't compromise is chevre.  Like I said what if there is no color on the next go round that floats your boat.  Highly unlikely but certainly not impossible.



Thanks Dear!!!  I know exactly what you are saying.  I thinking I'm placing too much importance on this decision!


----------



## swezfamily

Chrisy said:


> Interesting.  My SA mentioned the words SO to me yesterday.  I was over the moon as I am not a big spender.  Loyal?  YES!  Perhaps, that explains why?  I think I was too excited and scared her a bit.  I felt that she hesitated to continue on the details.    She mentioned it will take 6 months.



Congratulations!  This about sums up my reaction when I was offered my first SO. Like you, I'm not a big spender, but I'm very loyal to my store and my SA.  I was completely shocked that I was extended the offer. I think all H enthusiasists, whether they have a history of spending a little or a lot, should get to feel that excitement and the joy of picking out a bag that is exactly what you want, followed by the joy of carrying a bag that was crafted just for you.


----------



## ferrip

jedimaster said:


> Does anyone know if chevre is available for a 32 Kelly or 35 birkin, or just 28 kelly and 30 birkin, as before?



Just the 28/K and 30/B =(


----------



## citrus

swezfamily said:


> Congratulations!  This about sums up my reaction when I was offered my first SO. Like you, I'm not a big spender, but I'm very loyal to my store and my SA.  I was completely shocked that I was extended the offer. I think all H enthusiasists, whether they have a history of spending a little or a lot, should get to feel that excitement and the joy of picking out a bag that is exactly what you want, followed by the joy of carrying a bag that was crafted just for you.



dream of this opportunity, just once............


----------



## jedimaster

ferrip said:


> Just the 28/K and 30/B =(



Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

Chrisy said:


> Interesting.  My SA mentioned the words SO to me yesterday.  I was over the moon as I am not a big spender.  Loyal?  YES!  Perhaps, that explains why?  I think I was too excited and scared her a bit.  I felt that she hesitated to continue on the details.    She mentioned it will take 6 months.



I think it depends on the boutique.  Each has an allotted number of special orders they're allowed to place and some of those boutiques say you could wait for years to get on that list.  And of course the larger boutiques are able to place more SO's.  So perhaps the store you deal with has availability which of course they'd want to fill up. I would jump on it because once they've met their quota then you won't be able to place an order.

And even though my last SO arrived in 71 days, I'm still waiting for one placed before that and it's now over a year and a half.  They always say it's based on availability of the specific leather you want.


----------



## doves75

Hi...I am so jealous reading all the SO story. I bought a Kelly 50 n a alligator MC2 wallet. I am looking to buy a Birkin 45 or 50. Is that ok if I go to the same SA and asked her if she can placed an SO for my dream Birkin bag? 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## footlocker

doves75 said:


> Hi...I am so jealous reading all the SO story. I bought a Kelly 50 n a alligator MC2 wallet. I am looking to buy a Birkin 45 or 50. Is that ok if I go to the same SA and asked her if she can placed an SO for my dream Birkin bag?
> Thanks for the input.



Like what I suggested and replied you in another thread, perhaps you could try search using the keyword " special order".  You can find some useful info there. 

Having said that, birkin 45/50 has been discontinued. I guess that you will need a very very strong relationship with your store and convince it to "try" ordering one for you.  Or you can buy more RTW, watches and jewelries so as to show to the store that you are a serious customer and they should "reward" you with this quota.  Like you mentioned you bought an alligator MC2, I suppose buying an alligator tee shirt will pay you dividends. 

Good luck.


----------



## audreylita

Each boutique has an allowed number of SO's they're allowed to place with Paris.  Your smaller stores can't place as many as your larger boutiques and no matter how many pieces of jewelry you buy, you may never even get close to being considered for an order.  I personally have never heard of this requirement of buying jewelry before they allow you to buy a bag.


----------



## doves75

Thanks footlocker....I find this forum after searching on "special order"..it's just there so many forums or threads I guess. But thanks again hopefully I will be able to get to that VIP list. 

Thanks audreylita....I hope my store has a good number of SO quota.


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> Each boutique has an allowed number of SO's they're allowed to place with Paris.  Your smaller stores can't place as many as your larger boutiques and no matter how many pieces of jewelry you buy, you may never even get close to being considered for an order.  I personally have never heard of this requirement of buying jewelry before they allow you to buy a bag.



Btw....is this mean, SO is only by luck? Or should I try to ask my SA whom I bought my Kelly and the wallet?
Thanks.


----------



## audreylita

doves75 said:


> Btw....is this mean, SO is only by luck? Or should I try to ask my SA whom I bought my Kelly and the wallet?
> Thanks.



Every boutique is different, you'll need to ask your own sales associate.  I've asked about special orders in various boutiques and gotten different answers from all of them.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jedimaster

When are special orders being placed this time? I heard it was soon - May?


----------



## wenyihsu

jedimaster said:


> When are special orders being placed this time? I heard it was soon - May?


Yes, I was told that I needed to finalize everything for my SO by mid May.


----------



## doves75

My SA told me the SO dateline was last week. She said my SO will be placed in October. But again I heard every store has different date. 

Hope we will get what we hope for!! &#128512;


----------



## H for Hermes

Does anyone have a info on how long does a SO Kelly takes? Is it longer than Birkin?


----------



## audreylita

H for Hermes said:


> Does anyone have a info on how long does a SO Kelly takes? Is it longer than Birkin?



It has nothing to do the which style bag, but rather which leathers they have readily in stock.  At least this is what I was told in the boutique.


----------



## ferrip

Any ideas on the availability of chèvre?! Are those SOs taking longer than Togo or other leathers?! 

Btw, is it true that each boutique has a separate number of exotic special orders? I wonder how long a lizard SO would take since I hear lizard is definitely scarce.


----------



## eternally_s

ferrip said:


> Any ideas on the availability of chèvre?! Are those SOs taking longer than Togo or other leathers?!
> 
> Btw, is it true that each boutique has a separate number of exotic special orders? I wonder how long a lizard SO would take since I hear lizard is definitely scarce.



I just placed a special order in chèvre and was told that this would take a bit longer than other leathers


----------



## marcxjacobs

Are SO's really open now?  My SA has told me nothing and I have spent a couple thousands with her...


----------



## Keekeee

marcxjacobs said:


> Are SO's really open now?  My SA has told me nothing and I have spent a couple thousands with her...



In my experience, to placed an SO your SA/SM has to offered it to you.. Each H stores has a different quota of SO per year and the quota is very very limited (at least in my local store). So one needs to be a very very loyal customer or one needs to spend a lot (in my local store more than USD 25k at least, on non handbag and non sale items and preferably on exceptional items like jewelery, tablewares, watches or RTW) to be offered an SO..


----------



## wenyihsu

ferrip said:


> Any ideas on the availability of chèvre?! Are those SOs taking longer than Togo or other leathers?!
> 
> Btw, is it true that each boutique has a separate number of exotic special orders? I wonder how long a lizard SO would take since I hear lizard is definitely scarce.


There are definitely fewer colors available in Chevre than Clemence or Togo. You would have to check with your store to see what is available cause based on my experience not all stores have the same availability. I don't think it's necessarily true that SOs in Chevre take longer. Like someone else had pointed out, it's just a matter of which leathers in which colors they have readily available. My first Chevre SO took 8 months to arrive and my second Chevre SO took 5.5 months. 

As for exotic SOs, those quotas are separate from the leather quotas that each store has. Those are even more rare as the stores don't necessarily get exotic SO quotas from Paris every single year. This time around, my store only received a tiny number (like 1 or 2) of SO quotas for croc/gator and the last time they were given a croc quota was 3 years ago.  Instead they weren't allotted any ostrich quota for this year. Last year they had a couple of quotas for ostrich and it look about 9 months for my mother's ostrich SO to arrive. As for lizard SO quota, my SM says the last time they could SO a lizard bag was more than 5 years ago and the order is still outstanding!


----------



## lilneko69

Just wondering...has anyone received their SO placed in December? Since we keep hearing that the SO are being made in a separate facility now and are coming in faster, just wonderng if they've started coming in yet. TIA!


----------



## BHmommy

lilneko69 said:


> Just wondering...has anyone received their SO placed in December? Since we keep hearing that the SO are being made in a separate facility now and are coming in faster, just wonderng if they've started coming in yet. TIA!



hi, my SO placed in dec. 2012 arrived in early may 2013.  it was a 28 epsom retourne kelly.


----------



## mp4

BHmommy said:


> hi, my SO placed in dec. 2012 arrived in early may 2013.  it was a 28 epsom retourne kelly.




Thanks for the update!  I keep hoping the April/May SOs will appear before the end of the year....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Still waiting for my SO placed in June 2012.  Not sure if it is taking longer since I asked for Chevre.


----------



## BHmommy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Still waiting for my SO placed in June 2012.  Not sure if it is taking longer since I asked for Chevre.



what bag style is it?  my chevre 30b SO (also placed in June 2012) arrived in early Jan. 2013.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

chkpfbeliever said:


> Still waiting for my SO placed in June 2012.  Not sure if it is taking longer since I asked for Chevre.



I'm told it's based on what's in the warehouse.  If the leather is front and center then your bag will get made quickly which is why I got mine so fast.  

But it is now almost two years since I placed another order and that one still isn't in.  It's for an exotic, don't know why it's taking so long.   A croc kelly I'd ordered arrived in about a year.  

It's really anyone's guess why some come so quickly and some take so long.  Seriously, just flip a coin.


----------



## kat99

About ~5 months for a 28 Kelly


----------



## lilneko69

BHmommy said:


> hi, my SO placed in dec. 2012 arrived in early may 2013.  it was a 28 epsom retourne kelly.





chkpfbeliever said:


> Still waiting for my SO placed in June 2012.  Not sure if it is taking longer since I asked for Chevre.





BHmommy said:


> what bag style is it?  my chevre 30b SO (also placed in June 2012) arrived in early Jan. 2013.





audreylita said:


> I'm told it's based on what's in the warehouse.  If the leather is front and center then your bag will get made quickly which is why I got mine so fast.
> 
> But it is now almost two years since I placed another order and that one still isn't in.  It's for an exotic, don't know why it's taking so long.   A croc kelly I'd ordered arrived in about a year.
> 
> It's really anyone's guess why some come so quickly and some take so long.  Seriously, just flip a coin.





kat99 said:


> About ~5 months for a 28 Kelly



Thank you!! ::sigh:: I'm just getting antsy. Visiting Paris next week and itching to get something fun, but not sure if I should just wait for my SO. Decisions...decisions


----------



## duna

audreylita said:


> I'm told it's based on what's in the warehouse.  If the leather is front and center then your bag will get made quickly which is why I got mine so fast.
> 
> *But it is now almost two years since I placed another order and that one still isn't in.  It's for an exotic, don't know why it's taking so long*.   A croc kelly I'd ordered arrived in about a year.
> 
> It's really anyone's guess why some come so quickly and some take so long.  Seriously, just flip a coin.



I've been waiting for over 2 1/2 years for a SWIFT Birkin, and still no sign of it!!!! I don't think any exotic would take this long!!!!


----------



## audreylita

duna said:


> I've been waiting for over 2 1/2 years for a SWIFT Birkin, and still no sign of it!!!! I don't think any exotic would take this long!!!!



And back at ya for a swift birkin.  Wow!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

audreylita said:


> I'm told it's based on what's in the warehouse.  If the leather is front and center then your bag will get made quickly which is why I got mine so fast.
> 
> But it is now almost two years since I placed another order and that one still isn't in.  It's for an exotic, don't know why it's taking so long.   A croc kelly I'd ordered arrived in about a year.
> 
> It's really anyone's guess why some come so quickly and some take so long.  Seriously, just flip a coin.




One of my SOs came in less than 6 months and that was before the quota system so I was able to pick up the bag without having to wait for the time to pass since I had just bought one from the podium orders.  I used to joke that the craftsman probably dropped his paperwork and when he resembled them, mine was on top so I could get it done so quickly.  You're right that the leather availability is what makes the wait time difference.  That SO that I had was a black Togo with Iris interior so black is probably readily available.  The one that I'm waiting now is Vert Anis in Chevre and I don't think that they make that color too often now.  

The wait continues ..................Sigh............


----------



## jmen

Re the exotic order -- did you know there are a limited number of craftspeople who can work on them and my guess is that is why they take longer.  Was told by the craftsperson when they were at Tysons a couple years ago that he was one of the privileged who works with the exotics and he prefers them.  If someone has too much oil in their hands it is not good for the skin and thus the smaller number of folks who make them.

As far as speed of delivery of an SO -- I waited so long to get a 28 when my SO went in it was delivered in under 4 months.  It was chevre in RT, so a very popular color and one they had ready to go -- seemingly (no pun intended) out the factory door.  

Just remember the end result is well worth the wait.


----------



## BHmommy

chkpfbeliever said:


> One of my SOs came in less than 6 months and that was before the quota system so I was able to pick up the bag without having to wait for the time to pass since I had just bought one from the podium orders.  I used to joke that the craftsman probably dropped his paperwork and when he resembled them, mine was on top so I could get it done so quickly.  You're right that the leather availability is what makes the wait time difference.  That SO that I had was a black Togo with Iris interior so black is probably readily available.  The one that I'm waiting now is Vert Anis in Chevre and I don't think that they make that color too often now.
> 
> The wait continues ..................Sigh............



hi chkpfbeliever, can you get your SM to follow up on the VA chevre bag?  my VA chevre SO that was placed in June 2012 already arrived last January.  crossing my fingers for you that it arrives soon!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BHmommy said:


> hi chkpfbeliever, can you get your SM to follow up on the VA chevre bag?  my VA chevre SO that was placed in June 2012 already arrived last January.  crossing my fingers for you that it arrives soon!



*BHmommy*: Good to know that they are still making VA.  My SA told me that she is still waiting for 4 SOs that were placed more than a year ago.  H is such a mystery and you can never rush them.  Crossing my fingers that it will arrive before the next price increase !!


----------



## Les Tambours

Speed of Special Order being made is mainly down to the leather type and leather colour you order. If you consult with your SA and listen to what they say you will discover which orders could be fulfilled easily. If you order a current leather and colour the warehouse will have stock to make your order with and the process can start swiftly. If you order colours that are being 'rested' you will have a long wait, if you order leather types that Hermes have discontinued ( Vache Ligee, Chamonix etc) you should hear back that the order is rejected but your SA _should_ have told you not to attempt to order that anyway. Exotics will usually take longer anyway because they are in huge demand but it is more difficult to acquire the correct standard of skins; there is a good reason why they are rare and precious.  

I took the advice of my SA and got my SO is 9 months = happy bunny!


----------



## audreylita

^ ^ 

Colors that are 'rested' or leathers that are 'discontinued' will not be shown if they are not available.  Everytime I do a special order, new colors are offered and old ones are gone.  There is a check sheet and it changes each season.


----------



## duna

audreylita said:


> ^ ^
> 
> Colors that are 'rested' or leathers that are 'discontinued' will not be shown if they are not available.  Everytime I do a special order, new colors are offered and old ones are gone.  *There is a check sheet and it changes each season.*




Yes, the infamous RAC sheet, which by the way, means "rest à comander" which in english is roughly "remains to be ordered" . At my store you can only SO combos that are on the sheet: for example I wanted a Birkin in Vert Foncé, but this colour could only be ordered either in Togo or Sikkim. So out of the 2 I chose Togo , although if I could have chosen freely I would have taken either Swift or Clemence. My other order was Swift/Graphite which was on the list, so I was lucky. But now I really cannot understand why it's taking so long!


----------



## H for Hermes

SO a Kelly in April, and got it today!!!


----------



## ferrip

H for Hermes said:


> SO a Kelly in April, and got it today!!!



*faints* congrats!!!!!!!! What were the specs?? Can we see?! A million congrats!!!!


----------



## lilneko69

H for Hermes said:


> SO a Kelly in April, and got it today!!!



Wow! How exciting! Can't wait to see the reveal!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## swezfamily

H for Hermes said:


> SO a Kelly in April, and got it today!!!


 
Yay!  Congratulations!!  What did you choose?

I also SO'd a Kelly in April and told myself that I would be happy if I had it by Christmas.
I'm waiting on Etain with UV interior.

Post pics of yours please.


----------



## H for Hermes

It's a RT with retain interior in Epsom! Kelly 35! I ordered brushed PHW but came in shiny! That's ok, but just never through would be that fast&#128512;


----------



## H for Hermes

I mean Etain interior


----------



## purselover888

H for Hermes said:


> It's a RT with retain interior in Epsom! Kelly 35! I ordered brushed PHW but came in shiny! That's ok, but just never through would be that fast&#128512;



Congrats!  Please reveal!  Makes sense because they just came out with somee RT bags...


----------



## H for Hermes

But another tri color Kelly I ordered last Nov has not arrived! Hope it will!! Does anyone know that if the SA can track it?


----------



## swezfamily

H for Hermes said:


> It's a RT with retain interior in Epsom! Kelly 35! I ordered brushed PHW but came in shiny! That's ok, but just never through would be that fast&#128512;


 

Sounds like a gorgeous combo!  I cringe every time I hear about someone's SO coming in not quite the way it was supposed to be.  I'm glad that you still like the bag with the shiny hardware.  I ordered brushed gold HW and I will be fine if it comes with shiny gold, but I will be really disappointed if it comes with PHW.  Keeping my fingers crossed...


----------



## mp4

Yay!  Love hearing about an April order arriving!  Congrats!


----------



## sbelle

SO'ed a Kelly in December and got it Wednesday.  Exactly as I ordered!


----------



## lilneko69

sbelle said:


> SO'ed a Kelly in December and got it Wednesday.  Exactly as I ordered!



Yay!! Love hearing that you got exactly what you wanted, what with all the stories we've been hearing otherwise! Are you doing a reveal of your new lovely?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

sbelle said:


> SO'ed a Kelly in December and got it Wednesday.  Exactly as I ordered!



Yay! Congrats!


----------



## lulilu

I just got the SO I placed about a year and a half ago.  Don't give up hope.  Now I can order another lol.


----------



## audreylita

I'm still waiting for one I placed earlier this year and one from almost two years ago.  I guess it's payback for that one I got so quickly!


----------



## hsiaomee

Yeah! I got the call today and my first SO is ready. I placed the order in March this year and it arrived at my store yesterday, took abt five months. It's etain togo with blue electric interior, shiny GHW and contrasting white stitching. It came exactly as I ordered according to my lovely SA. I'm travelling with my husband right now. I can't wait to go back and pick her up.


----------



## chicinthecity777

hsiaomee said:


> Yeah! I got the call today and my first SO is ready. I placed the order in March this year and it arrived at my store yesterday, took abt five months. It's etain togo with blue electric interior, shiny GHW and contrasting white stitching. It came exactly as I ordered according to my lovely SA. I'm travelling with my husband right now. I can't wait to go back and pick her up.



Congrats! Sounds a great combo. Do show us when you get it!


----------



## doves75

hsiaomee said:


> Yeah! I got the call today and my first SO is ready. I placed the order in March this year and it arrived at my store yesterday, took abt five months. It's etain togo with blue electric interior, shiny GHW and contrasting white stitching. It came exactly as I ordered according to my lovely SA. I'm travelling with my husband right now. I can't wait to go back and pick her up.



Congrats!! Can't wait for the reveal pics!! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

Got my Togo B SO from April 2012 last month.  I am still waiting on a chevre SO B as well as a chevre wallet SOd earlier this year.  It will be interesting to see how long these take


----------



## hsiaomee

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Congrats! Sounds a great combo. Do show us when you get it!



Hi xiangxiang, I went and picked up my new baby today. She's shy like her mother so I'm not planning to do a reveal thread. I posted two pictures of her in the colour reference library. I'm totally in love!


----------



## hsiaomee

doves75 said:


> Congrats!! Can't wait for the reveal pics!! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;



Thank you! I'm excited too. I posted her pictures in the special combo thread in the reference library.


----------



## babielovah

My special order from earlier this year just came.


----------



## chicinthecity777

hsiaomee said:


> Hi xiangxiang, I went and picked up my new baby today. She's shy like her mother so I'm not planning to do a reveal thread. I posted two pictures of her in the colour reference library. I'm totally in love!



Just checked it out! It's a beauty!!! So so cute!!!


----------



## Anfang

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just checked it out! It's a beauty!!! So so cute!!!



I confirm! A real beauty!


----------



## swezfamily

hsiaomee said:


> Yeah! I got the call today and my first SO is ready. I placed the order in March this year and it arrived at my store yesterday, took abt five months. It's etain togo with blue electric interior, shiny GHW and contrasting white stitching. It came exactly as I ordered according to my lovely SA. I'm travelling with my husband right now. I can't wait to go back and pick her up.




Looked at your pics in the reference thread.  Stunning bag!! I'm so glad to hear that it came exactly as you ordered it.


----------



## lilith1

i ordered my rouge Hi seller togo Kelly with contrast white stitching and brushed gold hardware in February of 2011, and just got it this month. So 2 1/2 years!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lilith1 said:


> i ordered my rouge Hi seller togo Kelly with contrast white stitching and brushed gold hardware in February of 2011, and just got it this month. So 2 1/2 years!


 
That is a long time!


----------



## mp4

hsiaomee said:


> Yeah! I got the call today and my first SO is ready. I placed the order in March this year and it arrived at my store yesterday, took abt five months. It's etain togo with blue electric interior, shiny GHW and contrasting white stitching. It came exactly as I ordered according to my lovely SA. I'm travelling with my husband right now. I can't wait to go back and pick her up.



I ordered a similar combo w PHW...hopefully mine will show up soon!!!!


----------



## TankerToad

I lurk here because I'm waiting for my SO to come in
Interestingly I have one from a few years ago I have given up on- but when I hear above 2.5 years I guess maybe that one could still appear. The one from this year I think will be soon because several 
months ago my SA talked with the Paris  about it -- we changed skins from evercolor to Togo based on availability.
Thank you to all who post here- it is very helpful to see how the bags progress and the various timelines.


----------



## duna

lilith1 said:


> i ordered my rouge Hi seller togo Kelly with contrast white stitching and brushed gold hardware in* February of 2011, and just got it this month. So 2 1/2 years!*




I'm still waiting for an order from Feb 2011, so I hope mine is on it's way too!


----------



## ferrip

TankerToad said:


> I lurk here because I'm waiting for my SO to come in
> Interestingly I have one from a few years ago I have given up on- but when I hear above 2.5 years I guess maybe that one could still appear. The one from this year I think will be soon because several
> months ago my SA talked with the Paris  about it -- we changed skins from evercolor to Togo based on availability.
> Thank you to all who post here- it is very helpful to see how the bags progress and the various timelines.



Totally concur! It's like rehab for my patience - which Hermes sometimes challenges! Thanks everyone for posting!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I, too, am still waiting. Ordered May 2012, non-exotic. I'm starting to forget, it think it was Togo (or possibly chèvre?). Anyone else from that time period still waiting? We should keep a running list here.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BBC said:


> I, too, am still waiting. Ordered May 2012, non-exotic. I'm starting to forget, it think it was Togo (or possibly chèvre?). Anyone else from that time period still waiting? We should keep a running list here.



Heh. I had to check my prior posts! I ordered Togo. Good to know. Also should note here that my SM did check the system and my SO is still in it. Just waiting....


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

BBC said:


> I, too, am still waiting. Ordered May 2012, non-exotic. I'm starting to forget, it think it was Togo (or possibly chèvre?). Anyone else from that time period still waiting? We should keep a running list here.



I placed an order early fall 2011 and am still waiting.  Which is in direct contrast to my first post about the bag that came in exactly 71 days.  

Go figure.


----------



## sherrykuhara

Sorry Guys,i really do not understand this SO kinna thing,im a regular with H now,
i do know about SO but i  never once ask my SA that i wanna special order a birkin,is it they
will offer us or we have to ask them that we wanna SO a birkin....so embarrassing if i 
were to ask i wanna SO then my SA would say no...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Argh! I was informed today that H now rejects orders twice a year....next round coming in October. That's an H list I'm hoping I'm not on!


----------



## BHmommy

BBC said:


> Argh! I was informed today that H now rejects orders twice a year....next round coming in October. That's an H list I'm hoping I'm not on!



whoa!  they have set times of the year for rejecting SOs?  i thought that they usually reject on the spot (when you first place your SO)?

so this Oct. thing rejects SOs placed when - spring/summer 2013?

thanks for the intel!


----------



## lulilu

I hate the uncertainty of the wait.  And inevitably when you give up and buy another bag, it comes in three weeks later.  Then you are scrambling.


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> I hate the uncertainty of the wait.  And inevitably when you give up and buy another bag, it comes in three weeks later.  Then you are scrambling.



I think after my podium order comes in (assuming it does), I am done..............


----------



## TankerToad

lulilu said:


> I hate the uncertainty of the wait. And inevitably when you give up and buy another bag, it comes in three weeks later. Then you are scrambling.


Of course. The worst possible time is Hermes time. That said: still waiting for my SO too. Hoping it will be this Fall because it is a Fall bag. But imagine that would be too lucky.
A girl can dream.....


----------



## ferrip

lulilu said:


> I hate the *uncertainty* of the wait.  And inevitably when you give up and buy another bag, it comes in three weeks later.  Then you are scrambling.



This!!! It's one thing to say. Wait for a year. That I can deal with. Saying wait two month to two years?! That's killing me!


----------



## ferrip

BBC said:


> We should keep a running list here.



I think that's brilliant! Misery (well, I clearly use this word in a "we are only miserable in comparison to how ecstatic we will be when our SOs come in" sort of way?) loves company! Or maybe more of a Patience Pep Up Group! 

Order date: 
I submitted mine March 29, and after many a communique with Paris I believe it was confirmed May 1. 

Leather: Chev

Status: Still waiting! haha!


----------



## lanababy

I did mine in Taiwan, and I waited for about six months....

I placed my order in the end of March last year, and I got it in mid Sept last year  

It was not too bad or I just got lucky?


----------



## mp4

BBC said:


> Argh! I was informed today that H now rejects orders twice a year....next round coming in October. That's an H list I'm hoping I'm not on!



This is a new and disturbing twist &#128561;&#128556;&#128545;


----------



## bostonbirkin

Sorry, but could someone explain the 'rejection' of a second order? January 2013--
I ordered a Kelly Danse (got it in 6 months but wrong hardware). 

However, my real SO was a RACK order of a BIrkin, Graphite with Sanquine interior, 30 cm.
The SM and SA said it was 'approved' so I assume that 'rules' haven't changed. Wait, I assume nothing with Hermes! Have rules changed? I still go into the boutique frequently to check and they say 'hopefully soon'?!?!?


----------



## duna

bostonbirkin said:


> Sorry, but could someone explain the 'rejection' of a second order? January 2013--
> I ordered a Kelly Danse (got it in 6 months but wrong hardware).
> 
> However, my real SO was a RACK order of a BIrkin, Graphite with Sanquine interior, 30 cm.
> The SM and SA said it was 'approved' so I assume that 'rules' haven't changed. Wait, I assume nothing with Hermes! Have rules changed? I still go into the boutique frequently to check and they say 'hopefully soon'?!?!?



I placed 2 RAC (Rest A Comander) orders last November: one I recieved last March, and the other I'm still waiting.....I haven't heard that RAC orders can be rejected, as they are pre-approved, but with H you never know......


----------



## purselover888

This second-round SO rejection news is so unsettling....


----------



## chuhanwtf

Mine took 9 months, ordered last November and arrived last months


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ordered my SO May 2012. Maybe 3 weeks ago my SA checked on it and it's still in the system to be produced. The SM/owner told me this bit about the rejection.


----------



## Hermey_dentiste

sorry, but do you bring up the question of special order or does you SA offer it, as with a B or K? I would prefer to special order, rather than continue to wait another year on the "list" to be offered any random B. But I don't want to come across as clueless...so many unspoken "rules"....H is harder to figure out than dating ever was TIA for any help clarifying


----------



## licencetocook

Hermey_dentiste said:


> sorry, but do you bring up the question of special order or does you SA offer it, as with a B or K? I would prefer to special order, rather than continue to wait another year on the "list" to be offered any random B. But I don't want to come across as clueless...so many unspoken "rules"....H is harder to figure out than dating ever was TIA for any help clarifying



 I kept asking my SA to find me a sellier chevre kelly. Since chevre is available only via special orders, my SA offered to place one for me.  After my first SO several years ago, my SA has allowed me to place SO every year. HTH.


----------



## swezfamily

Hermey_dentiste said:


> sorry, but do you bring up the question of special order or does you SA offer it, as with a B or K? I would prefer to special order, rather than continue to wait another year on the "list" to be offered any random B. But I don't want to come across as clueless...so many unspoken "rules"....H is harder to figure out than dating ever was TIA for any help clarifying



I think it very much depends on the boutique, since each boutique probably has their own rules to follow, and it may even depend on your SA.  I think that it never hurts to ask because what's the worst that can happen?  Even if you are told "no", you may be able to get an explanation as to how SO's work in that particular boutique and what you need to do to reach SO status.

I live in Charlotte, NC and was "invited" to place a SO last year and another one this year.  I know that each boutique is allotted a certain number of SO's and my SA was only allowed to extend the invitation to two clients each time.  I do not spend huge amounts of money at Hermes (very small amount compared to many people on TPF), but I do have an established relationship with my SA and most of the other SA's in the Charlotte boutique know me and my husband because we often stop in, even if it's just to browse or say "Hi".

My SA told me after I placed this years SO that in the future, SO's will only be offered to clients who have never placed one before, but this may only be my boutique's policy and who knows how long it will last since they will surely have some unhappy VIP's.

Hope this helps!


----------



## bostonbirkin

duna said:


> I placed 2 RAC (Rest A Comander) orders last November: one I recieved last March, and the other I'm still waiting.....I haven't heard that RAC orders can be rejected, as they are pre-approved, but with H you never know......




I love learning more info about hermes, so thanks for teaching me about Rest A Comander (RAC) I always assumed it was "Rack" with the thought that you'll never buy this special bag off the rack!!


----------



## chanelchic2002

I just got a call today that my SO I placed in late May is here already. I will go in Sat to pick it up. I cannot believe it came in so fast!!


----------



## starstarz

if H will reject my SO without giving a noticiation to my SA? and why would it happen?


----------



## doves75

chanelchic2002 said:


> I just got a call today that my SO I placed in late May is here already. I will go in Sat to pick it up. I cannot believe it came in so fast!!



Congrats!!! Reveal pic soon pls )


----------



## starstarz

Just order mine today, hoping it can come within half year! Woohoo~


----------



## purselover888

Did anyone get their parme SO recently?  I just saw two listings for parme SO's from resellers!!!  I am getting prematurely excited!


----------



## LuvBirkin

purselover888 said:


> Did anyone get their parme SO recently?  I just saw two listings for parme SO's from resellers!!!  I am getting prematurely excited!



Yes - my SO has "parme elements".  Order was placed in March 2013 and it was ready by August.


----------



## purselover888

LuvBirkin said:


> Yes - my SO has "parme elements".  Order was placed in March 2013 and it was ready by August.



Oh wow, congrats!!  Will you be sharing your beauty?  

But August, oh boy....now I went from being very excited to a bit paranoid...I hope mine isn't in the pile for the October round of rejections....I would have thought all the same colors would get cut at once...


----------



## LuvBirkin

purselover888 said:


> Oh wow, congrats!!  Will you be sharing your beauty?
> 
> But August, oh boy....now I went from being very excited to a bit paranoid...I hope mine isn't in the pile for the October round of rejections....I would have thought all the same colors would get cut at once...



http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-colors/special-combo-bags-pics-only-please-192930-22.html , Post #319


----------



## purselover888

LuvBirkin said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-colors/special-combo-bags-pics-only-please-192930-22.html , Post #319



OM goodness, that is sooo pretty!  Congrats!!!


----------



## juss

seton said:


> what a charming story. congrats on your SO!
> 
> I used to order from the Equadorian line division (it's ready when it's ready) of the SO dept and all my SOs took 2-3 yrs.
> If I dont count my first order.
> And if I dont count the one that took FOUR years.
> And if I dont count the one that all records of mysteriously disappeared after 2 yrs and that I happen to see on the arm of a socialite around this time.
> 
> One of my friends order from the same division since she just past her 2 yr anniversary on her SO.


it happened to me that order records disappeared and when i asked about it after a long time, the answer was "we dont do that colour in kelly any more", but they asked me immediately to pick some other colour and calledme back in one week. but the colour i chose second time was gold, so not rare.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

my chèvre bag took 9 months and my crocodile bag took 11 months. i do anticipate my next exotic will take longer though, hopefully not a full 2 years though!


----------



## doves75

Hello ladies and gents....when is the time to place an SO? October or November? I heard mix info so far. I've read and heard some people already ordering their SO..but I d k where they live exactly. My store director said October or November....I wonder why he's not sure about it??!!&#128533;
Thanks for the info!!


----------



## starstarz

purselover888 said:


> Did anyone get their parme SO recently?  I just saw two listings for parme SO's from resellers!!!  I am getting prematurely excited!


 
i was told Parme has been removed from the SO list when i placed mine yesterday... so sad!!! very limited colors to choose with :<


----------



## purselover888

starstarz said:


> i was told Parme has been removed from the SO list when i placed mine yesterday... so sad!!! very limited colors to choose with :<



Oh yes, I heard that too....But I meant the Parmes placed this April 2013 round.


----------



## audreylita

LamborghiniGirl said:


> my chèvre bag took 9 months and my crocodile bag took 11 months. i do anticipate my next exotic will take longer though, hopefully not a full 2 years though!



I placed an order for an exotic two years ago and still nothing.


----------



## pink888

My order from last year took 9 months. I heard now the wait is shorter..


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

audreylita said:


> I placed an order for an exotic two years ago and still nothing.



Have you checked back for an update? I hope it arrives super soon!!!


----------



## sydgirl

starstarz said:


> i was told Parme has been removed from the SO list when i placed mine yesterday... so sad!!! very limited colors to choose with :<


Congrats on your resent SO order  Can I ask what colours are available on the SO list?? Thank you


----------



## audreylita

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Have you checked back for an update? I hope it arrives super soon!!!



It's not there.  Exotics seem to be taking much longer these days.  The SO I placed earlier this year has come in.  Just got back from out of town and hope to maybe get it today.


----------



## chanelchic2002

doves75 said:


> Congrats!!! Reveal pic soon pls )



Heading out now. Will do a reveal later today!!


----------



## Keekeee

sydgirl said:


> Congrats on your resent SO order  Can I ask what colours are available on the SO list?? Thank you



chevre: rose confetti, rouge casaque, turquoise, feu, rose the, anemone, bleu saphire, bleu de galice, gris perle, canopee and black.

Rose Tyrien only offered in Epsom.

Cant remember the rest, as i only paid attention to colors offered in chevre. 

Thats from my local store.. I understand the list differ from store to store..


----------



## audreylita

Four months and three weeks, not bad!  Got the call that the bag came in while I was out of town, that's just Murphy's law at its best.  Picked it up today.

Still waiting for the exotic.


----------



## sydgirl

Keekeee said:


> chevre: rose confetti, rouge casaque, turquoise, feu, rose the, anemone, bleu saphire, bleu de galice, gris perle, canopee and black.
> 
> Rose Tyrien only offered in Epsom.
> 
> Cant remember the rest, as i only paid attention to colors offered in chevre.
> 
> Thats from my local store.. I understand the list differ from store to store..



Thank you for the info!!! 







audreylita said:


> Four months and three weeks, not bad!  Got the call that the bag came in while I was out of town, that's just Murphy's law at its best.  Picked it up today.
> 
> Still waiting for the exotic.



What did you get audreylita??? Reveal pls!!!!!!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

doves75 said:


> Hello ladies and gents....when is the time to place an SO? October or November? I heard mix info so far. I've read and heard some people already ordering their SO..but I d k where they live exactly. My store director said October or November....I wonder why he's not sure about it??!!&#128533;
> Thanks for the info!!



I just placed a SO 2 weeks ago and was told that I should expect to wait for the bag around 1 year or earlier.  where is your location?


----------



## starstarz

Keekeee said:


> chevre: rose confetti, rouge casaque, turquoise, feu, rose the, anemone, bleu saphire, bleu de galice, gris perle, canopee and black.
> 
> Rose Tyrien only offered in Epsom.
> 
> Cant remember the rest, as i only paid attention to colors offered in chevre.
> 
> Thats from my local store.. I understand the list differ from store to store..


 
For Chevre, I've got Soufre and Cummin as well. Seems Bamboo is there too!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Keekeee

starstarz said:


> For Chevre, I've got Soufre and Cummin as well. Seems Bamboo is there too!



Aaah you're right.. I forgot bamboo..
Didnt have soufre and cumin on my local store's list though..


----------



## LadyCupid

starstarz said:


> For Chevre, I've got Soufre and Cummin as well. Seems Bamboo is there too!




Seems like so many beautiful colors to choose from and such a headache! Really liking the anemone, rose confetti, turquoise, soufre, and bamboo.


----------



## purselover888

yodaling1 said:


> Seems like so many beautiful colors to choose from and such a headache! Really liking the anemone, rose confetti, turquoise, soufre, and bamboo.



bleu azteque too


----------



## sydgirl

Omg bleu azteque is available????


----------



## purselover888

sydgirl said:


> Omg bleu azteque is available????



It is in the US!


----------



## sydgirl

Leathers??? 

Thank you for the info!!


----------



## purselover888

sydgirl said:


> Leathers???
> 
> Thank you for the info!!



Dunno...saw "chevre" and stopped reading...


----------



## sassygee

Reds and Blues that I could recall

Blues
Bleu Paon, bleu azteque , blue thalassa (sp), bleu hydra, turquoise, blue lin all  in Chevre

Red
Rouge Casaque in chevre, 
Rubis, Rouge Garrance in Epsom, Clemence, Togo; 
Rouge H in box and other leathers


----------



## pluiee

It's interesting how the list differs from store to store. For blues, we are allowed to choose from:
bleu sapphire, bleu paon, bleu aztec, turquoise and bleu de galice in chevre. In addition to the colors listed, prune, orange and etoupe were also available in chevre but bamboo and blue lin were not. Soufre and cumin were also available in chevre at my store. Anemone was very close to violet; too close to justify owning both in my opinion.


----------



## LadyCupid

purselover888 said:


> It is in the US!





sassygee said:


> Reds and Blues that I could recall
> 
> Blues
> Bleu Paon, bleu azteque , blue thalassa (sp), bleu hydra, turquoise, blue lin all  in Chevre
> 
> Red
> Rouge Casaque in chevre,
> Rubis, Rouge Garrance in Epsom, Clemence, Togo;
> Rouge H in box and other leathers



LOL...These are not adding to the already confused me! Blue azteque and blue hydra 
No sight of lagoon huh??

Anyone knows which pink color is available?


----------



## starstarz

yodaling1 said:


> LOL...These are not adding to the already confused me! Blue azteque and blue hydra
> No sight of lagoon huh??
> 
> Anyone knows which pink color is available?


 
For Blue, Bleu Izmir is available too. Lagon is not coming back at the moment, I miss it badly!!

For Pink, Rose Tyrien and Pink Confetti are available in Epsom. While Pink Confetti is the only pink in Chevre.


----------



## LadyCupid

starstarz said:


> For Blue, Bleu Izmir is available too. Lagon is not coming back at the moment, I miss it badly!!
> 
> For Pink, Rose Tyrien and Pink Confetti are available in Epsom. While Pink Confetti is the only pink in Chevre.



Thank you. What about green other than bamboo?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

I remember canopee and a very dark green as well... Bamboo is v bright, in your face green. Sorry was not focused on the greens... More focused on anemone bleu saphir cumin in chevre!


----------



## starstarz

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you. What about green other than bamboo?


 
as i rmb, seems only Bamboo is available, or maybe Malachite as well? sorry that i'm not into greens...


----------



## purselover888

Menthe available for green; and while we're on this aesthetic, also Blue Electric, Lime, etc.  Someone with a photographic memory needs to go place an SO pronto   Calling Cayenne-Pepper!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sydgirl

purselover888 said:


> Menthe available for green; and while we're on this aesthetic, also Blue Electric, Lime, etc.  Someone with a photographic memory needs to go place an SO pronto   Calling Cayenne-Pepper!!


Omg menthe available for SO???? Clemence??


----------



## starstarz

sydgirl said:


> Omg menthe available for SO???? Clemence??


 
no more menthe for my store...good luck!


----------



## sassygee

yodaling1 said:


> LOL...These are not adding to the already confused me! Blue azteque and blue hydra
> No sight of lagoon huh??
> 
> Anyone knows which pink color is available?


 
I didn't look at the pink sections.  An no bleu lagon offered and i check the list four times while going over the blues.


----------



## purselover888

Anybody know what stitching comes on Rose Confetti?  Because 5P was brown, right?


----------



## carlinha

purselover888 said:


> Anybody know what stitching comes on Rose Confetti?  Because 5P was brown, right?



I believe that rose confetti has matching rosé confetti stitching


----------



## purselover888

carlinha said:


> I believe that rose confetti has matching rosé confetti stitching



Thanks so much...


----------



## chrw123

does anyone know where i could get a constance bag? i feel like it's rarer than birkins and kellys ... is that true?


----------



## audreylita

chrw123 said:


> does anyone know where i could get a constance bag? i feel like it's rarer than birkins and kellys ... is that true?



There are other threads that would be helpful if you're looking for something specific off the shelf or from a reseller.


----------



## hoskos

Hi, 

How do you request for a SO? I wanted to ask about that when I was in Paris for my wife but the queue was soooooo long :weird::wondering


----------



## periogirl28

My latest SO was ordered 2nd April this year and it was ready on the 20th of September.


----------



## audreylita

hoskos said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you request for a SO? I wanted to ask about that when I was in Paris for my wife but the queue was soooooo long :weird::wondering



Ask your SA if you can place one.  Each boutique has a specified number they're allowed to place with Paris.   Some boutiques maintain waiting lists with their regular clients who want to place an order.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

periogirl28 said:


> My latest SO was ordered 2nd April this year and it was ready on the 20th of September.


 
Wow quick! Congrats!


----------



## purselover888

periogirl28 said:


> My latest SO was ordered 2nd April this year and it was ready on the 20th of September.



Congrats!!  What did you order?


----------



## periogirl28

purselover888 said:


> Congrats!!  What did you order?



I requested for Bleu Saphir Chèvre with Graphite lining and matte PHW. It's on the Last Hermes Purchase thread. Was blessed that it came quite quickly, SA says I am lucky.


----------



## hoskos

audreylita said:


> Ask your SA if you can place one.  Each boutique has a specified number they're allowed to place with Paris.   Some boutiques maintain waiting lists with their regular clients who want to place an order.



Thank you so much for the info Audrey. Would the SA allow me to place an order in Paris even if I was just visiting?

I don't mind flying back up to Paris to pick up the bag if that's the case  

(The things I do for my lovely wife!)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

hoskos said:


> Thank you so much for the info Audrey. Would the SA allow me to place an order in Paris even if I was just visiting?
> 
> I don't mind flying back up to Paris to pick up the bag if that's the case
> 
> (The things I do for my lovely wife!)



Sorry I've never been to the Paris boutique.  Hopefully I will get there someday myself!


----------



## mp4

Ordered in May arrived last week


----------



## Anfang

mp4 said:


> Ordered in May arrived last week


Bravo!! Waiting for your reveal !!


----------



## TankerToad

mp4 said:


> Ordered in May arrived last week


Happy for you....fun!
But Darn For ME
I ordered in April and still waiting
YAWN
I know it was being made because I had info on its progress...
Another semi SO that was supposed to be here Nov 15 is still not here either
IS IT JUST ME?
I have zero patience for SOs.
Honestly by time they get here I am over it.
Blah.


----------



## mp4

Anfang said:


> Bravo!! Waiting for your reveal !!



Promise to post some pics!




TankerToad said:


> Happy for you....fun!
> But Darn For ME
> I ordered in April and still waiting
> YAWN
> I know it was being made because I had info on its progress...
> Another semi SO that was supposed to be here Nov 15 is still not here either
> IS IT JUST ME?
> I have zero patience for SOs.
> Honestly by time they get here I am over it.
> Blah.



Yours will come too!!!


----------



## duna

TankerToad said:


> Happy for you....fun!
> But Darn For ME
> I ordered in April and still waiting
> YAWN
> I know it was being made because I had info on its progress...
> Another semi SO that was supposed to be here Nov 15 is still not here either
> IS IT JUST ME?
> I have zero patience for SOs.
> Honestly by time they get here I am over it.
> Blah.



I know exactly how you feel: I'm still waiting for a RAC SO placed 1 year ago....I placed 2 orders then, one arrived last March and the other....????? and it wasn't even a  rare leather!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> Happy for you....fun!
> But Darn For ME
> I ordered in April and still waiting
> YAWN
> I know it was being made because I had info on its progress...
> Another semi SO that was supposed to be here Nov 15 is still not here either
> IS IT JUST ME?
> I have zero patience for SOs.
> Honestly by time they get here I am over it.
> Blah.




Waiting 1 1/2 years for an SO.....which order was placed after waiting 1 year for a PO which was ultimately rejected.
Will it ever arrive?
Do I even remember what I ordered anymore?
Double blah for me.


----------



## ferrip

TankerToad said:


> Happy for you....fun!
> But Darn For ME
> I ordered in April and still waiting
> YAWN
> I know it was being made because I had info on its progress...
> Another semi SO that was supposed to be here Nov 15 is still not here either
> IS IT JUST ME?
> I have zero patience for SOs.
> Honestly by time they get here I am over it.
> Blah.



SO TRUE. The offer of an SO is SO exciting, and then the wait is so disappointing. I think the open endedness of it (6 months, 2 years, 6 years?!) really kills me. 

Also - just curious - how did you get info on it's progress? When I ask of my order's progress they say all they know is that "it's still open". 



duna said:


> I know exactly how you feel: I'm still waiting for a RAC SO placed 1 year ago....I placed 2 orders then, one arrived last March and the other....????? and it wasn't even a  rare leather!



Ugh! That is so frustrating! I wonder why some take so long!!! 



BBC said:


> Waiting 1 1/2 years for an SO.....which order was placed after waiting 1 year for a PO which was ultimately rejected.
> Will it ever arrive?
> Do I even remember what I ordered anymore?
> Double blah for me.



That is a double blah indeed  I hope H has found you some amazing goodies in the mean time to make up for this!


----------



## TankerToad

ferrip said:


> SO TRUE. The offer of an SO is SO exciting, and then the wait is so disappointing. I think the open endedness of it (6 months, 2 years, 6 years?!) really kills me.
> 
> Also - just curious - how did you get info on it's progress? When I ask of my order's progress they say all they know is that "it's still open".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because my SA got a message from Paris that the skin I chose needed to be changed....it was with the craftsman at that point. But it is NOT IN MY HANDS as of yet. Still waiting....and sometimes I forget what the heck I even ordered.....
> However my semi SO just came in this week, need to collect it yet. But STILL...this is progress.
> Gives me hope.....


----------



## ferrip

TankerToad said:


> Because my SA got a message from Paris that the skin I chose needed to be changed....it was with the craftsman at that point. But it is NOT IN MY HANDS as of yet. Still waiting....and sometimes I forget what the heck I even ordered.....
> However my semi SO just came in this week, need to collect it yet. But STILL...this is progress.
> Gives me hope.....



Well at least there's news - but it is such a bummer that you have to change skins. I hope the color you picked is available in the new skin! And yes - yay - progress!!! 

A semi SO?  might you share?! =)


----------



## mp4

Yay *TT*!  I'm glad I don't live near you....since you will want to strangle me when I say my other SO came in!  An embarrassment of riches 

I posted limited pics of my other SO in the special combo thread and last purchase thread.


----------



## TankerToad

mp4 said:


> Yay *TT*! I'm glad I don't live near you....since you will want to strangle me when I say my other SO came in! An embarrassment of riches
> 
> I posted limited pics of my other SO in the special combo thread and last purchase thread.


Jeez.....happy for you.... but that confirms it
It is just me!!!!
SOs and me~an unhappy combo
I am just so impatient.


----------



## India

I've never placed an SO but if I did, it would be for something I'd wanted for a VERY long time, and that I wanted personalized just for me.  It wouldn't matter how long it took because I would really want this bag.  Over the years on tpf, I've seen many, many members post that they had forgotten they'd even ordered the bag or what they had ordered.  How much could they have wanted such a bag?  

SO's are just that - very special.  They should be for something you really want and that will never appear in a boutique, but I think it should also be somewhat classic - it it's not, you may well be "over it" before it even arrives.  For me, a SO would be a black bag (either box or croc) with a red lining.  I remember when I was a teen, that practically all expensive black ladies bags came with a red lining so one could find things in what could have been a black hole.  They just so timeless and classy and would be well worth waiting for.


----------



## mp4

TankerToad said:


> Jeez.....happy for you.... but that confirms it
> It is just me!!!!
> SOs and me~an unhappy combo
> I am just so impatient.



  thanks *TT*!  I too am impatient and totally understand.


----------



## TankerToad

India said:


> I've never placed an SO but if I did, it would be for something I'd wanted for a VERY long time, and that I wanted personalized just for me. It wouldn't matter how long it took because I would really want this bag. Over the years on tpf, I've seen many, many members post that they had forgotten they'd even ordered the bag or what they had ordered. How much could they have wanted such a bag?
> 
> SO's are just that - very special. They should be for something you really want and that will never appear in a boutique, but I think it should also be somewhat classic - it it's not, you may well be "over it" before it even arrives. For me, a SO would be a black bag (either box or croc) with a red lining. I remember when I was a teen, that practically all expensive black ladies bags came with a red lining so one could find things in what could have been a black hole. They just so timeless and classy and would be well worth waiting for.


 
Understand but SOs are a funny thing. You have to be offered one. And sometimes you never get offered again which is why some ladies jump at the chance.  For years I was offered and I just said no thanks. For 5 years running I said no thanks. But then bag stock seemed to dry up and it if you really wanted a bag you had to SO. So just this year I said yes, and ordered something to go with my RTW order, like they used to do back in the day, a bag to coordinate with a coat or outfit. Very couture like my mother would do in Europe in the 1950s.
It isn't that we really forget what we ordered but that it is that we wait and wait. 
So for me, I don't have one dream bag ....I guess I think in terms of bags with my clothes, which is why I would turn down SOs. To wait years and years for a SO bag or SO jewelry is frustrating. At least for me. I don't need instant gratification but frankly after years of waiting I really am over it. Did I want it when I ordered it? Yes. Do I want it still? Probably. But open ended waiting is tiring. My opinion. Just.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TankerToad

mp4 said:


> thanks *TT*! I too am impatient and totally understand.


  And know that I am really happy for you.
Really and honestly.


----------



## doves75

TankerToad said:


> And know that I am really happy for you.
> Really and honestly.




Hi TT....this has nothing to do with SO but I have to make a comment of your malachite n blue ocean constance..,,it's a stunning piece!! )


----------



## TankerToad

doves75 said:


> Hi TT....this has nothing to do with SO but I have to make a comment of your malachite n blue ocean constance..,,it's a stunning piece!! )


Thank you so much
And in the spirit of SOs
This Constance was my semi SO. 
Just came in a few days ago, a three month wait, and therefore I have not right to whine about anything~
Am feeling very lucky indeed.


----------



## audreylita

It's amazing how fast some of the SO's are coming in these days.  But the exotics still seem to be taking longer.  I'm waiting over two years for mine and it's anyone's guess when it's going to show up.


----------



## pink888

I just put in a SO (non-exotic) and was told the wait should be about 6 months, which is way shorter than it took last year.. Hope this is true, already very anxious ;P


----------



## starstarz

pink888 said:


> I just put in a SO (non-exotic) and was told the wait should be about 6 months, which is way shorter than it took last year.. Hope this is true, already very anxious ;P


 
hi pink888, what hv u pick finally?


----------



## pink888

starstarz said:


> hi pink888, what hv u pick finally?




Starstarz, thank you for all the info, it took me long but I finally made up my mind, lol. I'll PM you


----------



## Notorious Pink

India said:


> I've never placed an SO but if I did, it would be for something I'd wanted for a VERY long time, and that I wanted personalized just for me.  It wouldn't matter how long it took because I would really want this bag.  Over the years on tpf, I've seen many, many members post that they had forgotten they'd even ordered the bag or what they had ordered.  How much could they have wanted such a bag?
> 
> SO's are just that - very special.  They should be for something you really want and that will never appear in a boutique, but I think it should also be somewhat classic - it it's not, you may well be "over it" before it even arrives.  For me, a SO would be a black bag (either box or croc) with a red lining.  I remember when I was a teen, that practically all expensive black ladies bags came with a red lining so one could find things in what could have been a black hole.  They just so timeless and classy and would be well worth waiting for.




Well, I don't think that came across the way you intended...at least, I hope not.


----------



## swezfamily

Just picked up my SO yesterday after a 9 month wait.  Not too bad!  I had fears that the bag would come in the wrong color, or with the wrong hardware, but she is perfect!  Exactly as ordered.  

I posted pics in the "latest Hermes purchase" thread.


----------



## lilneko69

swezfamily said:


> Just picked up my SO yesterday after a 9 month wait. Not too bad! I had fears that the bag would come in the wrong color, or with the wrong hardware, but she is perfect! Exactly as ordered.
> 
> I posted pics in the "latest Hermes purchase" thread.


 
Congrats! Your kelly is beautiful! I love the GHW with the gray. And thank you for the update! I'm waiting for a etain B and it's been 9 months...you give me hope


----------



## swezfamily

lilneko69 said:


> Congrats! Your kelly is beautiful! I love the GHW with the gray. And thank you for the update! I'm waiting for a etain B and it's been 9 months...you give me hope



I hope yours comes soon too!  You will love etain.


----------



## TankerToad

lilneko69 said:


> Congrats! Your kelly is beautiful! I love the GHW with the gray. And thank you for the update! I'm waiting for a etain B and it's been 9 months...you give me hope



Still waiting here 
Got my semi so which was an order, not a PO but an event order 
However my SO continues to languish 
These success stories give me hope 
Not that I'm suffering, but still.... Would be nice if it ever arrived 
I'm at 9 monthes now....so maybe soon?


----------



## swezfamily

TankerToad said:


> Still waiting here
> Got my semi so which was an order, no a PO but an event order
> However my SO continues to languish
> These success stories give me hope too
> Not that I'm suffering, but still.... Would be nice if it ever arrived
> I'm at 9 monthes now....so maybe soon?



After reading on here that some recent SO's have come in after 3 months, I was convinced that mine wouldn't take the full year, but maybe I just got lucky.

I didn't purchase any new handbags while waiting for this one, but two weeks ago I started to give up hope that it was going to come in any time soon and decided to end my bag ban and buy a Chanel bag.  Luckily for our bank account, I couldn't find the color I wanted, so I didn't make the purchase.  When I picked up my Kelly, I told my SA that I was in major need of a bag fix and it came just in the nick of time.

I hope you don't have to wait too much longer.  At least you have your semi SO to keep you happy in the meantime.


----------



## BHmommy

is anyone else waiting on an SO bag that has *Parme Chevre* in it?  

i've been waiting almost 9 months for my Parme SO, which feels like an eternity considering i was majorly spoiled by my prior two SOs, which only took 7 months and 4.5 months, respectively.  

*swezfamily *- congrats on your etain kelly - it is TDF with GHW and i recently placed another SO with similar colors!


----------



## poptarts

I don't have such good luck but two of my mum's SOs came within 5 months (one was 4 months and 5 days). Now where are my SOs


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## swezfamily

BHmommy said:


> is anyone else waiting on an SO bag that has *Parme Chevre* in it?
> 
> 
> 
> i've been waiting almost 9 months for my Parme SO, which feels like an eternity considering i was majorly spoiled by my prior two SOs, which only took 7 months and 4.5 months, respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> *swezfamily *- congrats on your etain kelly - it is TDF with GHW and i recently placed another SO with similar colors!




What's interesting is that I placed my SO 9 months ago and wanted Parme chèvre interior but was told it wasn't available.  Maybe it just wasn't available for 32 Kelly?  What did you order?


----------



## swezfamily

poptarts said:


> I don't have such good luck but two of my mum's SOs came within 5 months (one was 4 months and 5 days). Now where are my SOs




Lucky Mom!  How long have you been waiting?


----------



## BHmommy

swezfamily said:


> What's interesting is that I placed my SO 9 months ago and wanted Parme chèvre interior but was told it wasn't available.  Maybe it just wasn't available for 32 Kelly?  What did you order?



my order that i'm still waiting on is for a 30 birkin with Parme exterior, Gris T  interior.  my first SO before that, i had requested Parme interior for a 30 birkin and was told Parme wasn't available for interior.


----------



## swezfamily

BHmommy said:


> my order that i'm still waiting on is for a 30 birkin with Parme exterior, Gris T  interior.  my first SO before that, i had requested Parme interior for a 30 birkin and was told Parme wasn't available for interior.




Oh, so Parme on the outside. My SA wanted me to do a Parme bag, but I'm just too practical. Then he wanted Etain with Parme stitching and I nixed that idea. Anyway, your Parme will be beautiful paired with Gris T on the inside.  I hope you don't have to wait too long for that beauty.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I'm on a 2 year wait now for my SO, which is Chevre Vert Anis exterior with Etoupe interior.  Nothing special except for the Chevre exterior.  It was confirmed to be approved by Paris but my joke with the SA is that the baby sheep is yet to be born.  Maybe they rested Vert Anis but I wish they would at least do it in another green.  I wouldn't mind if they chose Malachite.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BHmommy said:


> my order that i'm still waiting on is for a 30 birkin with Parme exterior, Gris T  interior.  my first SO before that, i had requested Parme interior for a 30 birkin and was told Parme wasn't available for interior.



I wonder if they have rested Parme and some of the other colors like the Vert Anis that I ordered so it is taking longer than those SOs with either the everlasting or new seasonal colors.  Maybe I would have got mine earlier if I ordered an Etoupe interior with a red interior.


----------



## BHmommy

chkpfbeliever said:


> I wonder if they have rested Parme and some of the other colors like the Vert Anis that I ordered so it is taking longer than those SOs with either the everlasting or new seasonal colors.  Maybe I would have got mine earlier if I ordered an Etoupe interior with a red interior.



that is my fear as well, that they've rested Parme but have failed to notify me (i would gladly pick another purple but i can't do that if they don't ask me to!).  

the crazy thing is, i got my vert anis chevre SO 30b in 7 months time (ordered june 2012 and it arrived january 2013).  so you placed your order in january 2012??


----------



## chkpfbeliever

BHmommy said:


> that is my fear as well, that they've rested Parme but have failed to notify me (i would gladly pick another purple but i can't do that if they don't ask me to!).
> 
> the crazy thing is, i got my vert anis chevre SO 30b in 7 months time (ordered june 2012 and it arrived january 2013).  so you placed your order in january 2012??



Congrats on getting your Vert Anis SO, yes, I placed my SO for the January 2012 podium.  I thought that Chèvre is common since they use it for the interior but ends up being such a long wait and mystery.  My SA said that she has 4 other SOs from the same podium that has not arrived!!!  Crossing my fingers that it will show up this year !!


----------



## ouija board

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats on getting your Vert Anis SO, yes, I placed my SO for the January 2012 podium.  I thought that Chèvre is common since they use it for the interior but ends up being such a long wait and mystery.  My SA said that she has 4 other SOs from the same podium that has not arrived!!!  Crossing my fingers that it will show up this year !!




My SO placed way back in 2008 was for vert Olive chevre, and it took over four years to arrive. It came as vert Veronese rather than vert Olive. My SA told me that it took longer because I ordered Chèvre Mysore, but I suspect that it was more an issue of the color not being available by the time they got around to making my bag. So they waited till there was a comparable green available. Who knows, it's all conjecture on my part, but at least it came!  Vert Anis chèvre is gorgeous..I hope yours comes soon!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ouija board said:


> My SO placed way back in 2008 was for vert Olive chevre, and it took over four years to arrive. It came as vert Veronese rather than vert Olive. My SA told me that it took longer because I ordered Chèvre Mysore, but I suspect that it was more an issue of the color not being available by the time they got around to making my bag. So they waited till there was a comparable green available. Who knows, it's all conjecture on my part, but at least it came!  Vert Anis chèvre is gorgeous..I hope yours comes soon!



OMG !! 4 years and a different green ?? My dear RAOK buddy, I admire your patience. I guess that is H test of our loyalty.  And 4 years means 4 price increase. Yikes !!!!  Seeing the green swatches lately like Bamboo or Malachite is nothing similar to Vert Anis so it may turn out to be 4 years for me as well.  At least I'm half way thru !!


----------



## ouija board

chkpfbeliever said:


> OMG !! 4 years and a different green ?? My dear RAOK buddy, I admire your patience. I guess that is H test of our loyalty.  And 4 years means 4 price increase. Yikes !!!!  Seeing the green swatches lately like Bamboo or Malachite is nothing similar to Vert Anis so it may turn out to be 4 years for me as well.  At least I'm half way thru !!



A true test of patience for sure! The funny thing was, I had turned down a Vert Veronese Birkin because I was waiting for my SO, and then regretted it once I started worrying that Vert Olive would be too brown. So getting my SO in Vert Veronese was actually a good thing!  You're right, there's been no green similar to Vert Anis lately, but I hope it won't be four years for you!


----------



## Keekeee

BHmommy said:


> is anyone else waiting on an SO bag that has *Parme Chevre* in it?
> 
> 
> 
> i've been waiting almost 9 months for my Parme SO, which feels like an eternity considering i was majorly spoiled by my prior two SOs, which only took 7 months and 4.5 months, respectively.




You're not alone in the waiting game there BHmommy..
I placed my SO april 2013 for B30 Parme exterior and Rose Tyrien Interior with Brushed Gold Hardware..
I thought at first because H is resting parme that was why my SO bag hasnt showed up but interestingly though, the first SO bag that arrived to the store (that was placed the same time as my SO) was a tricolor chevre B30 parme-rose tyrien-gris T exterior.. And it took only 4 months for that...

So i still have my fingers crosses hoping my bag will turn up soon...


----------



## BHmommy

Keekeee said:


> You're not alone in the waiting game there BHmommy..
> I placed my SO april 2013 for B30 Parme exterior and Rose Tyrien Interior with Brushed Gold Hardware..
> I thought at first because H is resting parme that was why my SO bag hasnt showed up but interestingly though, the first SO bag that arrived to the store (that was placed the same time as my SO) was a tricolor chevre B30 parme-rose tyrien-gris T exterior.. And it took only 4 months for that...
> 
> So i still have my fingers crosses hoping my bag will turn up soon...



Thanks for your reply, keekeee!  Here's hoping our parme SOs arrive soon.  Our specs are the same except for the interior - I chose Gris t for the inside color.  I'm just so bad at waiting, lol


----------



## bagidiotic

Parme is not rested
I just got a q stamp karo in parme gm cherve 2 months ago


----------



## purselover888

Parme is trickling in.  

Not fun to wait, but at least those that ordered did it before it fell off the SO list!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

I ordered a croc bag two a half years ago which still hasn't come in.  Has anyone else ordered an exotic that you're waiting for or has possibly come in?  Just trying to figure out if it's just this bag or if all the exotics are on delay.  

Likely this bag will come in alligator if it ever shows up but still, it is taking a long time.


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> I ordered a croc bag two a half years ago which still hasn't come in.  Has anyone else ordered an exotic that you're waiting for or has possibly come in?  Just trying to figure out if it's just this bag or if all the exotics are on delay.
> 
> Likely this bag will come in alligator if it ever shows up but still, it is taking a long time.



Not all exotics.  My friend just got her exotic SO in 5 months.  Maybe just what you ordered?


----------



## poptarts

swezfamily said:


> Lucky Mom!  How long have you been waiting?



I have been waiting nearly two years now. It was due for delivery in 2013 but it didn't happen. Fingers crossed!





chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm on a 2 year wait now for my SO, which is Chevre Vert Anis exterior with Etoupe interior.  Nothing special except for the Chevre exterior.  It was confirmed to be approved by Paris but my joke with the SA is that the baby sheep is yet to be born.  Maybe they rested Vert Anis but I wish they would at least do it in another green.  I wouldn't mind if they chose Malachite.



I got a 35 Chèvre VA B from my boutique last year (with the 2013 stamp), so VA is still being made, probably just in very limited quantities and it might take longer than other colors. I hope yours will arrive soon! 




purselover888 said:


> Not all exotics.  My friend just got her exotic SO in 5 months.  Maybe just what you ordered?



Yeah same here, one of my exotic SO came in under 6 months; one I'm still waiting.


----------



## wenyihsu

audreylita said:


> I ordered a croc bag two a half years ago which still hasn't come in.  Has anyone else ordered an exotic that you're waiting for or has possibly come in?  Just trying to figure out if it's just this bag or if all the exotics are on delay.
> 
> 
> 
> Likely this bag will come in alligator if it ever shows up but still, it is taking a long time.




Definitely highly dependent on what you ordered. My mother had her ostrich SO arrive in 6 months. She had one croc SO arrive in 2 months and another arrive in 4 months! She was so shocked cause her previous one arrived in 2.5 years. She still has 2 outstanding croc SO - one she has been waiting for 7 months now and another just 2 months so we shall see. For my regular Chevre SOs, those arrived in about 8 months.


----------



## marie-marie

My very first SO B came arrive in just over a year, but I'm still waiting for a SO K after three years.  Still waiting on 2 SO B's and a SO K.  B & K were ordered about 1.5 years and my last chevre B was ordered three months ago.

Does Hermes ever switch the color with similar current color?  I'm hoping that they will just switch the color and make it already.


----------



## chanelz

I have read in this thread several of you placed SO for gris t interior. I was told by my SA that gris T maybe discontinued? Have you been told differently? I requested for a gris T b30 recently and was told chances are near to slim... And it's better to make a SO with more seasonal leather colours (I.e. Gris Pearl)


----------



## kozee

chanelz said:


> I have read in this thread several of you placed SO for gris t interior. I was told by my SA that gris T maybe discontinued? Have you been told differently? I requested for a gris T b30 recently and was told chances are near to slim... And it's better to make a SO with more seasonal leather colours (I.e. Gris Pearl)



I just received my Gris T B30 in December. I waited 8 months for the special order, but it was Gris T Chevre exterior with Etoupe interior. It is a spectacular neutral.


----------



## purselover888

kozee said:


> I just received my Gris T B30 in December. I waited 8 months for the special order, but it was Gris T Chevre exterior with Etoupe interior. It is a spectacular neutral.



Oooh post pics please!!!


----------



## audreylita

chanelz said:


> I have read in this thread several of you placed SO for gris t interior. I was told by my SA that gris T maybe discontinued? Have you been told differently? I requested for a gris T b30 recently and was told chances are near to slim... And it's better to make a SO with more seasonal leather colours (I.e. Gris Pearl)



They will only let you special order specific colors and skins, many are not available given the time you place your order and they simply will not take your order.  I've often wondered given this info that maybe Paris makes bags with the color, say gris, they use it all and then are left with orders still left to be filled.  And so perhaps they wait until that color comes back into stock which could be in a few years?

I don't know, really just made this up but it seems it may be the case.  I ordered a bag a few years ago that has yet to materialize.  And the leather and skin I ordered has not shown up anywhere on any shelf in quite some time so maybe they're just waiting for it to come in?  

It is frustrating.  Really it's the not knowing that can make us crazy.  Is the bag just on serious delay?  Was the order canceled and no one told us?  Or heaven forbid, was the bag sold to some celebrity or VIP and they didn't tell us?  This, unfortunately, does happen from time to time.


----------



## LuvBirkin

It's indeed a mystery, if not a misery, about why some bags come fast and some seem to have lost in the sea of orders.

My guesstimation is that nowadays H will only produce certain color of certain skin when there are enough orders of similar requests. I've an SO of Parme, Gris T and Vert Anis chèvre placed in March 2013, it only took 5 months for it to be ready. Very likely because Parme is a relatively popular as SO colors, and so H can produce say X bags with Parme and collect money from us swiftly. 

Whereas my another SO, jaune d'Or and BE Epsom, only resurfaced after almost 2 years. Apart from the rumour that the dye of JD didn't go well after first batch of production, probably it's not popular enough to have the skin even being made.


----------



## chanelz

Thank you kozee and Audrey for or your responses. The gris t/etoupe b30 sounds like a dream! Excellent combo. I don't mind the SO wait period so long as I get the colours requested. Perhaps since you placed the order in 2012 H still had the gris T leather available? I maybe a few years too late :/ My SA needs to look into if she can place the order, I am keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## chanelz

Thank you luv birkin for your feedback. SO are definitely tricky when you have your mind set on a specific leather color and type. Will be my first SO so I am trying to approach this with the best outlook. I am meeting my SA again next week to discuss my options, hopefully it turns out well.


----------



## sparklelisab

Ladies, 

I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.  

I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## bags to die for

kozee said:


> I just received my Gris T B30 in December. I waited 8 months for the special order, but it was Gris T Chevre exterior with Etoupe interior. It is a spectacular neutral.



It's great that you received your gris t chevre bag! I placed mine in 2012 and it's no where to be seen....


----------



## eagle1002us

audreylita said:


> They will only let you special order specific colors and skins, many are not available given the time you place your order and they simply will not take your order.  I've often wondered given this info that maybe Paris makes bags with the color, say gris, they use it all and then are left with orders still left to be filled.  And so perhaps they wait until that color comes back into stock which could be in a few years?
> 
> I don't know, really just made this up but it seems it may be the case.  I ordered a bag a few years ago that has yet to materialize.  And the leather and skin I ordered has not shown up anywhere on any shelf in quite some time so maybe they're just waiting for it to come in?
> 
> It is frustrating.  Really it's the not knowing that can make us crazy.  Is the bag just on serious delay?  Was the order canceled and no one told us?  Or heaven forbid, was the bag sold to some celebrity or VIP and they didn't tell us?  This, unfortunately, does happen from time to time.





Years ago, my SA earnestly assured me that the shortage of particular leathers was due to a shortage of cattle.   Knowing a bit about livestock I said, you don't want any hides with tick bites.   He heartedly agree:  no tick bites.


Must be a plague of ticks somewhere in cattle-land.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



Sorry to hear that after a 12 month wait! Unbelievable and unacceptable they got the order ALL WRONG!!!  let us know what they have to say!

Vert anis is v pretty though and I saw a new raisin bag recently that looked quite brown... MAYBE you will end up loving the bag when you see it...


----------



## lady786

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.


OMG that is not good ...I hope they do something special for you at least we can hope


----------



## LadyCupid

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



Are you serious?? U wanted that color so badly!! Who made the error??? And wat do we do with your bag then L?? I am so sad to hear this and mad for you at the same time! I do love vert anis though but I know you really wanted the raisin


----------



## kozee

purselover888 said:


> Oooh post pics please!!!





bags to die for said:


> It's great that you received your gris t chevre bag! I placed mine in 2012 and it's no where to be seen....



I definitely posted this somewhere on the forum before but for the life of me cannot remember the thread. (getting too old obviously!)

Here she is...Miss Gris E(toupe)!


----------



## LadyCupid

kozee said:


> I definitely posted this somewhere on the forum before but for the life of me cannot remember the thread. (getting too old obviously!)
> 
> Here she is...Miss Gris E(toupe)!



Every time I see thus pic, D, I die over and over again!


----------



## bags to die for

She's gorgeous kozee!!!


----------



## kozee

yodaling1 said:


> Every time I see thus pic, D, I die over and over again!





bags to die for said:


> She's gorgeous kozee!!!



Thanks ladies - I am quite pleased with my choice. My first instinct was to go for a pop color, then common sense kicked in - LOL, so I went for all the SO aspects - Bi-color; Chevre and brushed GHW...


----------



## kozee

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



sparklelisab - so sorry to hear of this - how could it get so wrong? where did the pearl gris come from? H is so random sometimes.


----------



## swezfamily

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



I'm so sorry to hear this.    What a disappointment this must be for you, especially after all of the waiting and anticipating what your beautiful Kelly would look like.  Please keep us updated on how H is going to fix this for you.


----------



## swezfamily

kozee said:


> I definitely posted this somewhere on the forum before but for the life of me cannot remember the thread. (getting too old obviously!)
> 
> Here she is...Miss Gris E(toupe)!



Your bag is stunning!! I love neutrals and this one is very special.


----------



## doves75

kozee said:


> I definitely posted this somewhere on the forum before but for the life of me cannot remember the thread. (getting too old obviously!)
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is...Miss Gris E(toupe)!




Lovely SO B bag kozee...congrats!! &#128079;&#128077;


----------



## GenieBottle26

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.




Oh this SO just sucks! No other way to put it! I would be so disappointed. Have you seen the bag yet? Vert anise WOULD be really pretty with the GHW but this is NOTHING like you wanted. I know it doesn't help but I placed a PO last summer for a purple Kelly 40 (would be my first Kelly as well) & what will be sent is a gold Kelly 40. I know it's NOTHING compared to waiting for an SO & I just hate to hear this for you! Please let us know how it turns out!


----------



## shmigadoodle

I just placed my first SO back in December, but forgot to ask: if you monogram your B, are you married to purchasing it, or can you still reject it if H changes colors on you without warning, etc?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## duna

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



This is preposterous! I hope you gave them a piece of your mind! I've had several things happen
with my bags in Paris, (not SO though): once I sent a bag to the SPA and it came back totally ruined, so they made me a brand new one. And I'm still waiting for my Barenia birkin to come back from Paris for the second time, as the first time it came back exatly as I had sent it (they did nothing to it!)

I really hope they make you a new bag with the right specs: with what we pay for these bags, there shouldn't be ONE single stitch wrong!!!


----------



## carlinha

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



oh *lisa* i am absolutely stunned and shocked to read this, and feel so angry and sad for you!  how could they screw up so badly where the heck even did gris perle come into the picture?!?!?!?!!  i don't know how they can make this right (i hope they do!  send the correct one ASAP!), but i want to send big virtual hugs over to you


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Nahreen

GenieBottle26 said:


> Oh this SO just sucks! No other way to put it! I would be so disappointed. Have you seen the bag yet? Vert anise WOULD be really pretty with the GHW but this is NOTHING like you wanted. I know it doesn't help but I placed a PO last summer for a purple Kelly 40 (would be my first Kelly as well) & what will be sent is a gold Kelly 40. I know it's NOTHING compared to waiting for an SO & I just hate to hear this for you! Please let us know how it turns out!


If I understood you correctly. You ordered a purple but will recieve a gold one instead? I'm so confused as to this ordering business. I'm waiting for our local store to order or as they call it "the wish list" but I can't manage to figure out if it is a proper order or just a wish list they send to Paris. They say my request is high up on the list but I don't know if that means I'm likely to get what I want or not. They were meant to send the list in January but have postponed it.


----------



## TenaciousB

audreylita said:


> I've ordered three SO's and received two of them just shy of a year of placing the orders.  It's been well over a year of placing the third order and still no word on its expected arrival.
> 
> 
> 
> So I placed a fourth special order in the fall.
> 
> 
> 
> It came in on Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> It took _71 days_ for them to make *AND* deliver my birkin.  Can you believe it!
> 
> 
> 
> I went into the boutique on Saturday with my pooch to pick up the bag.  She managed to completely mortify me by pooping on the floor.  And still they sold me the bag!  Gotta love it.
> 
> 
> 
> :doggie:




Hi Ladies/Gents,

For those of you lucky ones who got offered more than 1 SOs, can you please share how you get the next SO. 

I was offered one last year, still in waiting, but I'm already formulating what I want if given a second SO. But I'm not sure how you would go about getting the next SO. Will they offer it to you or do u have to ask if u can order your next SO. 

With my SO, they didn't exactly offer it to me at first. I just ask my SM casually will there be bi colour birkin this season and she mentioned you need to SO. 

Thanks in advance for sharing.


----------



## purselover888

kozee said:


> I definitely posted this somewhere on the forum before but for the life of me cannot remember the thread. (getting too old obviously!)
> 
> Here she is...Miss Gris E(toupe)!



Congrats!  What a gracious bag!


----------



## purselover888

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



OH gosh what a disappointment after waiting so long.  Maybe you can take this bag and have your original SO as your next one?  Because the VA/GP sounds really pretty to me too....So sorry!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kozee said:


> I definitely posted this somewhere on the forum before but for the life of me cannot remember the thread. (getting too old obviously!)
> 
> Here she is...Miss Gris E(toupe)!





yodaling1 said:


> Every time I see thus pic, D, I die over and over again!



Ahhhhhhh this SO haunts me! I love it beyond reason!!!!


----------



## GenieBottle26

Nahreen said:


> If I understood you correctly. You ordered a purple but will recieve a gold one instead? I'm so confused as to this ordering business. I'm waiting for our local store to order or as they call it "the wish list" but I can't manage to figure out if it is a proper order or just a wish list they send to Paris. They say my request is high up on the list but I don't know if that means I'm likely to get what I want or not. They were meant to send the list in January but have postponed it.




Yes that's right. This was a podium order though and not a special order. The "wish list" is the same as a podium order. Supposedly the sales manager puts in the order to Paris & Paris can decide whether or not they want to make the bag or not.  In my case I suppose my purple 40cm K was not something they wanted to make (or however they decide) so they sent a gold 40cm K instead. Still debating on whether I'll get it as gold is not a bag I think I will use often. I live in a tropical climate & love color.


----------



## Nahreen

GenieBottle26 said:


> Yes that's right. This was a podium order though and not a special order. The "wish list" is the same as a podium order. Supposedly the sales manager puts in the order to Paris & Paris can decide whether or not they want to make the bag or not.  In my case I suppose my purple 40cm K was not something they wanted to make (or however they decide) so they sent a gold 40cm K instead. Still debating on whether I'll get it as gold is not a bag I think I will use often. I live in a tropical climate & love color.



In my opinion, if sending something else instead of what you asked for it does not seem like an order to me at all. Why send something at all if it is not the correct thing? They are so sure they'll sell whatever they send. I am wondering why Paris bothers with taking podium orders at all. They can just send whatever they feel like to the stores, it would be so much easier for them to just do that. H gold looks brown to me on the photos I've seen, not gold at all. So different from purple. I want an orange or possibly blue, I'm not paying for anything else. I already have brown, black and neutral bags of different labels.


----------



## sparklelisab

Thanks for all the kind, appeasing comments my friends.  If this were not my first Kelly, a vert anise ghw would be sublime, BUT, I  want a neutral for my first as one never knows--she might be my last. And gris pearle???  Not for me as an inside color and not for an SO bag---just flabbergasted but I am moving on... I think....I keep trying...


----------



## GenieBottle26

Nahreen said:


> In my opinion, if sending something else instead of what you asked for it does not seem like an order to me at all. Why send something at all if it is not the correct thing? They are so sure they'll sell whatever they send. I am wondering why Paris bothers with taking podium orders at all. They can just send whatever they feel like to the stores, it would be so much easier for them to just do that. H gold looks brown to me on the photos I've seen, not gold at all. So different from purple. I want an orange or possibly blue, I'm not paying for anything else. I already have brown, black and neutral bags of different labels.



I totally agree.  I think in my case Paris decided not to send a purple (I even requested ANY bright color K40 if purple wasn't available) K40 because K40's aren't usually made in bright colors unless it's a SO.  Maybe they thought a BIG, BRIGHT bag wouldn't sell?  In my case I WANT a BIG, BRIGHT bag!  If you're looking for an orange B35 then I would think you would be able to get what you want since it's an easily sellable bag if you decided not to buy.


----------



## Nahreen

GenieBottle26 said:


> I totally agree.  I think in my case Paris decided not to send a purple (I even requested ANY bright color K40 if purple wasn't available) K40 because K40's aren't usually made in bright colors unless it's a SO.  Maybe they thought a BIG, BRIGHT bag wouldn't sell?  In my case I WANT a BIG, BRIGHT bag!  If you're looking for an orange B35 then I would think you would be able to get what you want since it's an easily sellable bag if you decided not to buy.



I think all B and K bags sells nowdays. I want a K bag in size 25-28, so a small one is my dream bag.


----------



## shmigadoodle

Nahreen said:


> I think all B and K bags sells nowdays. I want a K bag in size 25-28, so a small one is my dream bag.


I think this got overlooked. Could someone please help me out?


I just placed my first SO back in December, but forgot to ask: if you monogram your B, are you married to purchasing it, or can you still reject it if H changes colors on you without warning, etc? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

shmigadoodle said:


> I think this got overlooked. Could someone please help me out?
> 
> 
> I just placed my first SO back in December, but forgot to ask: if you monogram your B, are you married to purchasing it, or can you still reject it if H changes colors on you without warning, etc? Thanks for your help.



You are not married to buying it but if the bag comes in as you ordered, mongrammed too... even if you don't love it... you really should buy it IMO. U ordered it. But you don't HAVE TO. H will send a clouchette that is not mongrammed and many customers will be happy to buy a rejected SO.

If H changes it, then that's different. Every store and every situation is different. Some SMs are more reasonable and some are very strict. Some are sympathetic and some will tell you that you are obligated to buy it regardless. There's no way they can force you to buy anything though.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklelisab said:


> Thanks for all the kind, appeasing comments my friends.  If this were not my first Kelly, a vert anise ghw would be sublime, BUT, I  want a neutral for my first as one never knows--she might be my last. And gris pearle???  Not for me as an inside color and not for an SO bag---just flabbergasted but I am moving on... I think....I keep trying...



Awwww pookie.... cyber hugs my love muffin 
Keep me posted tomorrow... send me email!!!


----------



## shmigadoodle

Israeli_Flava said:


> You are not married to buying it but if the bag comes in as you ordered, mongrammed too... even if you don't love it... you really should buy it IMO. U ordered it. But you don't HAVE TO. H will send a clouchette that is not mongrammed and many customers will be happy to buy a rejected SO.
> 
> If H changes it, then that's different. Every store and every situation is different. Some SMs are more reasonable and some are very strict. Some are sympathetic and some will tell you that you are obligated to buy it regardless. There's no way they can force you to buy anything though.


Thanks for your feedback. Of course, if the bag is made to my specifications, I will def take it! But if they switch too much around I want to be able to say no, even if it's not the best thing for my H future haha


----------



## hopiko

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



This is just messed up.  Purple is not bright green! Not even close.  I am sure she is beautiful but really, vert anise versus raisin.   

So sorry, Lisa...hope they make this right for you


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mp4

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.





Sorry dear!!!  This is such a huge bummer....


----------



## sparklyprincess

I recently placed my second SO with a different SA and store from my first one. This new SA told me that if I do not take the SO when it comes in, they will destroy it and it would not be sold to anyone else. She said the SO's are custom made for you specifically, and no one else can buy it. 

I would never think to pass on my SO, but I have never heard this before. Has anyone else?


----------



## Aarponen

sparklyprincess said:


> I recently placed my second SO with a different SA and store from my first one. This new SA told me that if I do not take the SO when it comes in, they will destroy it and it would not be sold to anyone else. She said the SO's are custom made for you specifically, and no one else can buy it.
> 
> I would never think to pass on my SO, but I have never heard this before. Has anyone else?



If this is true, sounds quite a waste. I would love to know as well if this is true, sounds absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## India

sparklyprincess said:


> I recently placed my second SO with a different SA and store from my first one. This new SA told me that if I do not take the SO when it comes in, they will destroy it and it would not be sold to anyone else. She said the SO's are custom made for you specifically, and no one else can buy it.
> 
> I would never think to pass on my SO, but I have never heard this before. Has anyone else?


Utter nonsense.  It will quickly be sold.


----------



## swezfamily

sparklyprincess said:


> I recently placed my second SO with a different SA and store from my first one. This new SA told me that if I do not take the SO when it comes in, they will destroy it and it would not be sold to anyone else. She said the SO's are custom made for you specifically, and no one else can buy it.
> 
> I would never think to pass on my SO, but I have never heard this before. Has anyone else?



Not true!! At least not in my local store.  I was told the rejected SO's are for sale in the store and that they usually sell very fast. In fact, my first SO, was a popular combo B (35 etoupe and RT) and my SA said that if I rejected it, it would probably sell within a day or two - not that I would have dreamed of rejecting it!


----------



## sparklyprincess

I didn't think it was true either. I've been a long-time customer and have never heard that before. Just heard it from this SA whom I started working with fairly recently.


----------



## purselover888

sparklyprincess said:


> I recently placed my second SO with a different SA and store from my first one. This new SA told me that if I do not take the SO when it comes in, they will destroy it and it would not be sold to anyone else. She said the SO's are custom made for you specifically, and no one else can buy it.
> 
> I would never think to pass on my SO, but I have never heard this before. Has anyone else?



Not true!


----------



## chicinthecity777

sparklyprincess said:


> I recently placed my second SO with a different SA and store from my first one. This new SA told me that if I do not take the SO when it comes in, they will destroy it and it would not be sold to anyone else. She said the SO's are custom made for you specifically, and no one else can buy it.
> 
> I would never think to pass on my SO, but I have never heard this before. Has anyone else?



Sorry but that's totally bullsh*t! Excuse my language but that's the most accurate word to describe her statement.


----------



## audreylita

I actually purchased a SO birkin from the boutique that someone didn't want.  

Seriously, destroy a perfectly salable bag?   On what planet!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



I'm so sorry to hear that they messed up with your SO after all the wait.  You wonder where the QC is ????  I'm still waiting for my 30B Chevre Vert Anis exterior with Etoupe interior. Someone on this thread have received something similar with Gris T.  I thought Etoupe is common.  I hope you've an open mind when you see the bag.  Maybe it will turn out to be a good surprise and that you'll fall in love with it.

Do show us the bag.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Still waiting on my SO...in may it will be two years!


----------



## halliehallie

I actually went to my store after getting a call from SA and bought someone else's SO. It's so purdy. Will post a reveal tonight!


----------



## sydgirl

halliehallie said:


> I actually went to my store after getting a call from SA and bought someone else's SO. It's so purdy. Will post a reveal tonight!



Can't wait for your reveal


----------



## bagidiotic

halliehallie said:


> I actually went to my store after getting a call from SA and bought someone else's SO. It's so purdy. Will post a reveal tonight!



Yes please show us


----------



## ladysarah

sparklelisab said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I just had to share with understanding ears that I have waited almost a year for my SO.  It arrived today.  ALL WRONG.  She was to be my first Kelly, 35 sellier raisin with vert anise inside, ghw.  She instead is vert anise outside with pearl gris inside.
> 
> I will not fall apart as I do not want to be that kind of person, but I have to say, I am pretty upset.  I will learn more Monday as the clochette was monogrammed and this puts an extra punch in the debacle.
> 
> Thanks for listening.



Raisin with vert anise interior sounds just divine. I hope they do manage to fulfil your order and if I may say so you handled it really well. Don't accept what you don't want and it's not worth letting it ruin your life. Have you got an update on what they said? ( and I haven't forgotten will show you my Kelly, it just hasn't stopped raining here...)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

I just heard that the Hermes boutiques were intentionally holding special orders until the price increase this past week. 

Has anyone else heard this or have a personal experience of this happening?


----------



## India

In retailing, anything is possible.  Rose growers hold back flowers for Valentine's  and Mother's Days, the result being higher prices and flowers that don't last very long.  Hermes might well hold back SO's.


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> I just heard that the Hermes boutiques were intentionally holding special orders until the price increase this past week.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this or have a personal experience of this happening?



Just the opposite is what I think.  In fact, when I got my SO in January they said please come get it soon so you don't have to pay the price increase.


----------



## Kelly_76

I have a question for you SO ladies:
Is it possible to SO a Lindy? Any experiences?
Sorry to be off topic...


----------



## Notorious Pink

purselover888 said:


> Just the opposite is what I think.  In fact, when I got my SO in January they said please come get it soon so you don't have to pay the price increase.




I think there's a difference, though, between Hermès corporate holding back stock, and the individual retailers who know you, telling you to come in. I would certainly not be surprised if, in general, they held back stock before the price increase, but of course they cannot stop deliveries entirely. (And, by the way  I had been getting a lot of "it is expected to come in after podium" in January. Convenient.) They have done this in the past, with, say, S/S scarves, big deliveries of new colors/or designs would tend to come after the increase.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kelly_76 said:


> I have a question for you SO ladies:
> Is it possible to SO a Lindy? Any experiences?
> Sorry to be off topic...




I don't think this is off topic. I pretty sure that you can SO any leather item.


----------



## birkel

Kelly_76 said:


> I have a question for you SO ladies:
> Is it possible to SO a Lindy? Any experiences?
> Sorry to be off topic...



you can darling though i must say because of the lindys interesting structure it has been made by H in very attractive combos i think etain-parchemin orange-roseshoking and some other fabulous combinations have been made so i very much think its very possible to SO lindys.hope it helps.


----------



## purselover888

BBC said:


> I think there's a difference, though, between Hermès corporate holding back stock, and the individual retailers who know you, telling you to come in. I would certainly not be surprised if, in general, they held back stock before the price increase, but of course they cannot stop deliveries entirely. (And, by the way  I had been getting a lot of "it is expected to come in after podium" in January. Convenient.) They have done this in the past, with, say, S/S scarves, big deliveries of new colors/or designs would tend to come after the increase.



I don't necessarily disagree with you about holding back general stock.  However, I was replying specifically in regards to SO's which in my case corporate chose to ship right before the price increase which my store chose to ask me to pick up right before the price increase.  So, I personally do not think they apply this holding back to SO's.  

It is not just me, either.  I know a number of people who all got their SO's in early January (some exotics too).  All these SO's could have been held back by corporate or store and paid for in new prices, but they weren't.  The SO is a great reward for the client, and I don't think H is trying to monetize more on the reward they are gving.  It wouldn't make much sense-- since SO's are rare, and few/far between compared to spring scarves, new color Evelynes, etc.


----------



## hopiko

audreylita said:


> I just heard that the Hermes boutiques were intentionally holding special orders until the price increase this past week.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this or have a personal experience of this happening?



Hi AudreyLita! I am still waiting on one for....will post if it comes in the next couple of weeks now that the at the prices are up.  I have asked my SA to look out for it before the price increase and she did not mention a holdup.

How about you?


----------



## Love Of My Life

audreylita said:


> I just heard that the Hermes boutiques were intentionally holding special orders until the price increase this past week.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this or have a personal experience of this happening?


 

Nothing surprises me & also with fashion week upcoming in Paris,
this could be so...their are clients who will reject a special order so the
boutiques would have some additional inventory..

Hermes knows exactly what they are doing much to our dismay at times


----------



## ferrip

Kelly_76 said:


> I have a question for you SO ladies:
> Is it possible to SO a Lindy? Any experiences?
> Sorry to be off topic...



I tried to SO a Lindy - but they said only Ks, Bs, and Kelly Backpacks were available at the time (last Fall-ish). But I do know it's different for different boutiques! So don't give up hope! (And I shalln't either - we can hope together!)


----------



## ferrip

audreylita said:


> I just heard that the Hermes boutiques were intentionally holding special orders until the price increase this past week.
> 
> Has anyone else heard this or have a personal experience of this happening?



I'm not sure if this is any consolation at all - but I went in a few weeks ago when the price increase was rumored to happen the next day. I got a call about one of my HGs that had magically come in (not SO). She actually quoted me the increased price (I guess they had put the new stickers on prematurely), and when they rang it up it was significantly less (which I was clearly thrilled with). So I did get it before the increase - although after that it didn't happen for a few more weeks. So. I'm not sure if this is helping at all!


----------



## bostonbirkin

Kelly_76 said:


> I have a question for you SO ladies:
> Is it possible to SO a Lindy? Any experiences?
> Sorry to be off topic...


Yes. I was going to SO a Lindy but found one in the store I liked!


----------



## Kelly_76

Thank you very much, *BBC, birkel, ferrip *and *bostonbirkin*!
Yesterday my SA called and she said SO is only for B/K, Bolide and Plume.
So I'm kind of confused right now...
Maybe you are right and I should just wait for a Lindy in a nice colour...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kelly_76 said:


> Thank you very much, *BBC, birkel, ferrip *and *bostonbirkin*!
> Yesterday my SA called and she said SO is only for B/K, Bolide and *Plume*.
> So I'm kind of confused right now...
> Maybe you are right and I should just wait for a Lindy in a nice colour...



Wow! If that's true then I better call my SA! I haven't had a chance to catch up with her since she's back from Paris. I so want a nice Plume!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kelly_76

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Wow! If that's true then I better call my SA! I haven't had a chance to catch up with her since she's back from Paris. I so want a nice Plume!


 
Good luck, *xiangxiang0731*!
At least I am sure with this. Saw the pictures of Bolide and Plume in the SO book last time I ordered (spring 2013).


----------



## chicinthecity777

Kelly_76 said:


> Good luck, *xiangxiang0731*!
> At least I am sure with this. Saw the pictures of Bolide and Plume in the SO book last time I ordered (spring 2013).



Thank you dear! I hope my store has the same list!


----------



## starstarz

saw the Pink Confetti SO has coming up fr Instagram, hoping mine will come soon too


----------



## sydgirl

starstarz said:


> saw the Pink Confetti SO has coming up fr Instagram, hoping mine will come soon too



Pink confetti is available for SO for b & k???


----------



## GNIPPOHS

starstarz said:


> saw the Pink Confetti SO has coming up fr Instagram, hoping mine will come soon too





sydgirl said:


> Pink confetti is available for SO for b & k???



Cannot wait to see yours starstarz!!!

Sydgirl - it was available for SO, saw it in the SO list last Sept in my store anyway...


----------



## pink888

starstarz said:


> saw the Pink Confetti SO has coming up fr Instagram, hoping mine will come soon too




Oh wow, may I ask whose IG? Can't wait too see! That was so quick, I was thinking mine wouldn't come at least until June-July!! Hope yours will come soon!!


----------



## carlinha

sydgirl said:


> Pink confetti is available for SO for b & k???



yes it was, in epsom only i believe (? at least in my store)



pink888 said:


> Oh wow, may I ask whose IG? Can't wait too see! That was so quick, I was thinking mine wouldn't come at least until June-July!! Hope yours will come soon!!



she has a private IG but it took only 4 months, she placed the order in October, and already arrived!  rose confetti epsom with rouge casaque


----------



## audreylita

So I went from 71 days for shortest special order to 2 1/2 years which only just arrived.  The former seems to be more the norm these days.  

I guess that means the SO I placed in the fall should be here any day!


----------



## carlinha

audreylita said:


> So I went from 71 days for shortest special order to 2 1/2 years which only just arrived.  The former seems to be more the norm these days.
> 
> I guess that means the SO I placed in the fall should be here any day!



wow 71 days must be a record!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

audreylita said:


> So I went from 71 days for shortest special order to 2 1/2 years which only just arrived.  The former seems to be more the norm these days.
> 
> I guess that means the SO I placed in the fall should be here any day!



How exciting audreylita after 2.5yrs wait!!! Pls do share!!!!


----------



## duna

audreylita said:


> So I went from 71 days for shortest special order to 2 1/2 years which only just arrived.  The former seems to be more the norm these days.
> 
> I guess that means the SO I placed in the fall should be here any day!


 
I'm still waiting for a SO placed 3 years ago I'm not even sure I want it any more....

When I placed my last SOs last September, my SM said they should arrive within March: I wonder.....


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> So I went from 71 days for shortest special order to 2 1/2 years which only just arrived.  The former seems to be more the norm these days.
> 
> I guess that means the SO I placed in the fall should be here any day!



YAY!!!  So happy for you that it arrived finally!!  Please share pics if you are so inclined!


----------



## purselover888

carlinha said:


> yes it was, in epsom only i believe (? at least in my store)
> 
> 
> 
> she has a private IG but it took only 4 months, she placed the order in October, and already arrived!  rose confetti epsom with rouge casaque



...So....is it gorgy??


----------



## TankerToad

I'm still waiting......
My brain is getting foggy 
What the heck did I order anyway?
I have 2 outstanding - almost a year on one and 6 monthes on the second 
- know they were placed and accepted as we heard from Paris
My craftsman must have taken a leave of absence in the middle of making my bag
I waited a year for a pair of H earrings to be made and 18 monthes for a CDC to be polished and repaired- so this is normal 
audreylita - good news after 2.5 years
Was it worth the wait ?


----------



## Notorious Pink

audreylita said:


> So I went from 71 days for shortest special order to 2 1/2 years which only just arrived.  The former seems to be more the norm these days.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that means the SO I placed in the fall should be here any day!




Yay, it arrived! I guess that means there's hope for me - it will be 2 years in May. 

Sooooooo? Pics? What'dja get?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

TankerToad said:


> I'm still waiting......
> My brain is getting foggy
> What the heck did I order anyway?
> I have 2 outstanding - almost a year on one and 6 monthes on the second
> - know they were placed and accepted as we heard from Paris
> My craftsman must have taken a leave of absence in the middle of making my bag
> I waited a year for a pair of H earrings to be made and 18 monthes for a CDC to be polished and repaired- so this is normal
> audreylita - good news after 2.5 years
> *Was it worth the wait ?*


----------



## TankerToad

Well at least there is that!


----------



## carlinha

sydgirl said:


> Pink confetti is available for SO for b & k???





pink888 said:


> Oh wow, may I ask whose IG? Can't wait too see! That was so quick, I was thinking mine wouldn't come at least until June-July!! Hope yours will come soon!!





purselover888 said:


> ...So....is it gorgy??



i asked permission from the owner and she said yes so here is the Rose Confettie epsom/Rouge Casaque SO B... took less than 4 months she said to arrive!


----------



## tammywks

carlinha said:


> i asked permission from the owner and she said yes so here is the Rose Confettie epsom/Rouge Casaque SO B... took less than 4 months she said to arrive!



Super nice color combo. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## purselover888

carlinha said:


> i asked permission from the owner and she said yes so here is the Rose Confettie epsom/Rouge Casaque SO B... took less than 4 months she said to arrive!



Thank you for posting!  It's darling!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Still waiting for my ostrich kelly... its been about 8 months or so....
But its worth waiting for...


----------



## pink888

carlinha said:


> i asked permission from the owner and she said yes so here is the Rose Confettie epsom/Rouge Casaque SO B... took less than 4 months she said to arrive!




Carlinha, thanks so much for the photos! Wow so this means mine could come as early as April!!? Mine is not Epsom so it may take longer though.. 


This may be off-topic but I have a Q, if you are out of town when your SO arrives, how long do they normally hold your SO? I'm planning a relatively long trip and don't want to miss out on my SOs in the mean time..


----------



## purselover888

pink888 said:


> Carlinha, thanks so much for the photos! Wow so this means mine could come as early as April!!? Mine is not Epsom so it may take longer though..
> 
> 
> This may be off-topic but I have a Q, if you are out of town when your SO arrives, how long do they normally hold your SO? I'm planning a relatively long trip and don't want to miss out on my SOs in the mean time..



You should not have a problem.  The SO is yours-- just make sure you tell them before you go out of town.


----------



## pink888

Thank you, I hope so! Somehow my store usually doesn't want to hold anything for too long, I was asked to pick up my last SO on the same day they received it... 

BTW I'm seeing some good comparison photos of 5P and Rose Confetti on IG, and finding 5P much prettier..  



purselover888 said:


> You should not have a problem.  The SO is yours-- just make sure you tell them before you go out of town.


----------



## Lovehermes89

pink888 said:


> Carlinha, thanks so much for the photos! Wow so this means mine could come as early as April!!? Mine is not Epsom so it may take longer though..
> 
> 
> This may be off-topic but I have a Q, if you are out of town when your SO arrives, how long do they normally hold your SO? I'm planning a relatively long trip and don't want to miss out on my SOs in the mean time..



Mine arrived within 4 months and I cannot pick it up my so until may. But, my sa said that I have to take within 1 month. Is this true or can my sa hold my bag until I can come and pick it up?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

carlinha said:


> i asked permission from the owner and she said yes so here is the Rose Confettie epsom/Rouge Casaque SO B... took less than 4 months she said to arrive!



Thanks so much for asking the owner for owner for these gorgeous pics.  Can't believe only 4 months !! Mine has been 2 years. Sounds like if you pick the current season's colors, there is higher chance to get the bag within 6 months.  Otherwise, one would have to wait for a consolidation of orders of the same color until they place the orders again !!


----------



## pink888

Lovehermes89 said:


> Mine arrived within 4 months and I cannot pick it up my so until may. But, my sa said that I have to take within 1 month. Is this true or can my sa hold my bag until I can come and pick it up?




honestly I can't imagine my store holding a bag for me for 3 months, but it looks like Purselover888's store does, so I'm guessing it's each store/SM/SA's discretion? If your SA says 1 months that's probably it at your store but I would think you can still try to negotiate depending on your situation.. Or maybe you can send someone to the store to pick it up for you? That's what I'm thinking I'm going to do.


----------



## Fabfashion

carlinha said:


> i asked permission from the owner and she said yes so here is the Rose Confettie epsom/Rouge Casaque SO B... took less than 4 months she said to arrive!


Wow, gorgeous! Thanks so much for sharing this.


----------



## calisnoopy

Has anyone placed their special order yet with Hermes Beverly Hills this year yet?


----------



## Lovehermes89

pink888 said:


> honestly I can't imagine my store holding a bag for me for 3 months, but it looks like Purselover888's store does, so I'm guessing it's each store/SM/SA's discretion? If your SA says 1 months that's probably it at your store but I would think you can still try to negotiate depending on your situation.. Or maybe you can send someone to the store to pick it up for you? That's what I'm thinking I'm going to do.



I asked her whether I can ask someone to pick up for me but she told me that I need to be the one who picks up the bag.   I guess it really depends on the SA that you are working with.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

pink888 said:


> honestly I can't imagine my store holding a bag for me for 3 months, but it looks like Purselover888's store does, so I'm guessing it's each store/SM/SA's discretion? If your SA says 1 months that's probably it at your store but I would think you can still try to negotiate depending on your situation.. Or maybe you can send someone to the store to pick it up for you? That's what I'm thinking I'm going to do.



You need to be the one who goes to the store with your credit card in hand.  They will not release your bag to anyone else.  This, presumably, to crack down on the reseller market.


----------



## pink888

Lovehermes89 said:


> I asked her whether I can ask someone to pick up for me but she told me that I need to be the one who picks up the bag.   I guess it really depends on the SA that you are working with.






audreylita said:


> You need to be the one who goes to the store with your credit card in hand.  They will not release your bag to anyone else.  This, presumably, to crack down on the reseller market.




Really? I don't think I will have a problem with this, but this may be because they know my DH so well. I'll check with my store just in case.


----------



## crazyforbag

May I ask how much you need to spend first before getting offer for Special order?


----------



## hopiko

audreylita said:


> So I went from 71 days for shortest special order to 2 1/2 years which only just arrived.  The former seems to be more the norm these days.
> 
> I guess that means the SO I placed in the fall should be here any day!



Did your long awaited bag arrive pre price increase?  Hope so


----------



## Nahreen

Lovehermes89 said:


> I asked her whether I can ask someone to pick up for me but she told me that I need to be the one who picks up the bag.   I guess it really depends on the SA that you are working with.



Can't you just offer to pay for it now and then pick it up later?


----------



## Lovehermes89

Nahreen said:


> Can't you just offer to pay for it now and then pick it up later?



But the problem is I'm living in overseas. I did ask my SA whether I can ask my friend to come and pick it up and pay the bag using cash but she said it is not allowed!  Now, I'm really stuck.


----------



## purselover888

Lovehermes89 said:


> But the problem is I'm living in overseas. I did ask my SA whether I can ask my friend to come and pick it up and pay the bag using cash but she said it is not allowed!  Now, I'm really stuck.



OMG I would fly anywhere next day for an SO I placed, sorry I'm a sucker


----------



## audreylita

hopiko said:


> Did your long awaited bag arrive pre price increase?  Hope so



No I got the call right after the increase.  



purselover888 said:


> OMG I would fly anywhere next day for an SO I placed, sorry I'm a sucker



Which is exactly what I had to do.  They don't care who you are or how long you've been a client, they want you at that register.


----------



## Nahreen

Lovehermes89 said:


> But the problem is I'm living in overseas. I did ask my SA whether I can ask my friend to come and pick it up and pay the bag using cash but she said it is not allowed!  Now, I'm really stuck.



How far and expensive is it to go there? Why did you order it there and not your local store? Or did you move after you placed the order? You can't ask them if you can do a bank transfer from your account to pay for it or pay by CC from your current location. 

Dior have allowed me to pay by CC (sent a form to fill in) on my first purchase and bank transfer the second time. Then they arranged for shipping of the bags. H has also put aside a bracelet for me and offered to send it if I could not pick it up myself. Our H is a franchise store though so I'm not sure if they operate differently or it just depends on the store.


----------



## Lovehermes89

Nahreen said:


> How far and expensive is it to go there? Why did you order it there and not your local store? Or did you move after you placed the order? You can't ask them if you can do a bank transfer from your account to pay for it or pay by CC from your current location.
> 
> Dior have allowed me to pay by CC (sent a form to fill in) on my first purchase and bank transfer the second time. Then they arranged for shipping of the bags. H has also put aside a bracelet for me and offered to send it if I could not pick it up myself. Our H is a franchise store though so I'm not sure if they operate differently or it just depends on the store.



Currently I'm in asia but I used to stay there for a couple of years and I placed the order last october and thought that it will arrive on May because our plan to come back is on May not March.  I really wish that they accept bank transfer. Maybe I will ask my sa again tomorrow whether I can wire the money from my bank here! But my SA offered me to get another SO again if let say I cannot pick up my order however I really want this SO!! It supposed to be a happy news but instead it gives me a lot of stress!!! How do we know that our store is a franchise? Thanks a lot for your help though.


----------



## Suncatcher

I would think the store would rather move the inventory than let it sit in the store for a few months (especially since your SO could sell in a heartbeat). Sounds like you need to decide if you really want the SO bag badly enough to fly in ... By the way my store allowed me to purchase a Lindy by wiring funds but I got my husband instead to go in and purchase it for me (rules for Lindy are probably different than for a B or a K).  Good luck with your decision. If it were me, I'd fly in!!! Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> i asked permission from the owner and she said yes so here is the Rose Confettie epsom/Rouge Casaque SO B... took less than 4 months she said to arrive!



Soooooo Sooooo pretty! I wouldn't have thought this would be so pretty without actually seeing it...


----------



## hopiko

audreylita said:


> No I got the call right after the increase.
> .



Wow, how frustrating, so sorry.  I hope the bag is stunning and is well worth the wait!  Can't wait to see it....hope you post a pic!  

Congrats


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lovehermes89 said:


> Currently I'm in asia but I used to stay there for a couple of years and I placed the order last october and thought that it will arrive on May because our plan to come back is on May not March.  I really wish that they accept bank transfer. Maybe I will ask my sa again tomorrow whether I can wire the money from my bank here! But my SA offered me to get another SO again if let say I cannot pick up my order however I really want this SO!! It supposed to be a happy news but instead it gives me a lot of stress!!! How do we know that our store is a franchise? Thanks a lot for your help though.



Can't you book a flight and go during a weekend? I would if I really want the bag. Hell, I would book a flight in a heartbeat!  A round trip can be easily turned around in a weekend.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lovehermes89 said:


> Currently I'm in asia but I used to stay there for a couple of years and I *placed the order last october and thought that it will arrive on May* because our plan to come back is on May not March.  I really wish that they accept bank transfer. Maybe I will ask my sa again tomorrow whether I can wire the money from my bank here! But my SA offered me to get another SO again if let say I cannot pick up my order however I really want this SO!! It supposed to be a happy news but instead it gives me a lot of stress!!! How do we know that our store is a franchise? Thanks a lot for your help though.



And you simply cannot predict when a SO will turn up.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Can't you book a flight and go during a weekend? I would if I really want the bag. Hell, I would book a flight in a heartbeat!  A round trip can be easily turned around in a weekend.




+1

I would take a 13-22h flight to get the B of my dreams!


----------



## audreylita

xiangxiang0731 said:


> And you simply cannot predict when a SO will turn up.



I've also heard that if you turn down one of your SO's that you may not be given the chance to do another one.


----------



## Nahreen

audreylita said:


> I've also heard that if you turn down one of your SO's that you may not be given the chance to do another one.



I think that sounds fair, after all if one orders something it is expected that you buy it even if H can easily sell it to someone else.


----------



## Lovehermes89

audreylita said:


> I've also heard that if you turn down one of your SO's that you may not be given the chance to do another one.



Hmm.. my SA told me that if I cannot take this SO, she will let me do another one. But the problem is whether the color that I really want will turn up in the next rac order.


----------



## Lovehermes89

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Can't you book a flight and go during a weekend? I would if I really want the bag. Hell, I would book a flight in a heartbeat!  A round trip can be easily turned around in a weekend.



Its like a day flight and its not possible for me to go for a weekend. At least I need to be there for a week. Neverthless, really thankful for everyone opinions and I will ask my sa whether I can wire the money to h account.


----------



## audreylita

Lovehermes89 said:


> Hmm.. my SA told me that if I cannot take this SO, she will let me do another one. But the problem is whether the color that I really want will turn up in the next rac order.



You're exactly right, just because a color is offered one time doesn't mean you'll be able to order it next time.  And ultimately it's up to the store manager if they'll accept your SO.  I hope your SA is able to do it for you.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lovehermes89 said:


> Its like a day flight and its not possible for me to go for a weekend. At least I need to be there for a week. Neverthless, really thankful for everyone opinions and I will ask my sa whether I can wire the money to h account.



Sorry but I still don't understand. It's a day flight one way and night flight the other way, no matter which direction you are travelling. I have traveled a lot to all sort of destinations in Europe, Asia and North America. And why do you have to be there for a week? Never mind anyhow.


----------



## Lovehermes89

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sorry but I still don't understand. It's a day flight one way and night flight the other way, no matter which direction you are travelling. I have traveled a lot to all sort of destinations in Europe, Asia and North America. And why do you have to be there for a week? Never mind anyhow.



My mom doesnt allow me to travel there just for the sake of a bag. Thus, I need to make a trip not just a weekend gateway. You are lucky enough to be able to make a trip for a bag but I'm not since I'm still using my mom's money to pay.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lovehermes89 said:


> My mom doesnt allow me to travel there just for the sake of a bag. Thus, I need to make a trip not just a weekend gateway. You are lucky enough to be able to make a trip for a bag but I'm not since I'm still using my mom's money to pay.



I see. Good luck in sorting it out.


----------



## Nahreen

Lovehermes89 said:


> My mom doesnt allow me to travel there just for the sake of a bag. Thus, I need to make a trip not just a weekend gateway. You are lucky enough to be able to make a trip for a bag but I'm not since I'm still using my mom's money to pay.



I find it strange that your mum was willing to pay for the bag in the first case since these bags costs $$$$, but won't think it is ok to pay for you to go and get it. You should have checked with your SA before ordering what the policy was re pickup since you would never be able to know when it would arrive and knew it was far and expensive to travel there and you obviously does not have the money to pay yourself. I think a month is a decent enough time for your SA to hold the bag. I hope it works out with the money transfer.


----------



## Suncatcher

Nahreen said:


> I find it strange that your mum was willing to pay for the bag in the first case since these bags costs $$$$, but won't think it is ok to pay for you to go and get it. You should have checked with your SA before ordering what the policy was re pickup since you would never be able to know when it would arrive and knew it was far and expensive to travel there and you obviously does not have the money to pay yourself. I think a month is a decent enough time for your SA to hold the bag. I hope it works out with the money transfer.


Sounds like a mom and daughter heart to heart is required LOL!

Keep us posted on your outcome.


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> I find it strange that your mum was willing to pay for the bag in the first case since these bags costs $$$$, but won't think it is ok to pay for you to go and get it. You should have checked with your SA before ordering what the policy was re pickup since you would never be able to know when it would arrive and knew it was far and expensive to travel there and you obviously does not have the money to pay yourself. I think a month is a decent enough time for your SA to hold the bag. I hope it works out with the money transfer.


 
The policy regarding shipping/pickup can change... I was informed, some months after ordering the bag I am currently waiting for, that I will have to come and pick it up in person. My previous SO was shipped to me from the same store.


----------



## Nahreen

kashmira said:


> The policy regarding shipping/pickup can change... I was informed, some months after ordering the bag I am currently waiting for, that I will have to come and pick it up in person. My previous SO was shipped to me from the same store.



That makes it difficult to plan if they change their mind about these things. It basically means you can only order from a store close to where you live if the pickup time is short and you need to collect it in person.
How long will they keep your bag in store before you have to pick it up? How long did you wait for your first SO? I don't live  in the same town as a store so I won't be able to come the same day but I can get there within a few days (the coming weekend).


----------



## Ladybug^^

Ladies, I have a question...was discuss with my SA yesterday regarding the SO I placed last Nov and she mention only around 3 of 10th SO she placed were ever came back in store and others are all flow in the air and she say there is no way she can track it or know when will it come...is that true? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## kashmira

Nahreen said:


> That makes it difficult to plan if they change their mind about these things. It basically means you can only order from a store close to where you live if the pickup time is short and you need to collect it in person.
> How long will they keep your bag in store before you have to pick it up? How long did you wait for your first SO? I don't live  in the same town as a store so I won't be able to come the same day but I can get there within a few days (the coming weekend).



I don't know about the pickup time but hope my SA can keep the bag for me a month  (if I pay for it once it arrives!) as it is not always you can jump on a plane the next day...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## lipeach21

Do you need to meet any requirements to be able to special order a bag?


----------



## audreylita

lipeach21 said:


> Do you need to meet any requirements to be able to special order a bag?



Probably.  I don't know the specs with each boutique but the one I shop in you need to be a good long standing client.  Each boutique likely has different rules depending on their business and clientele.


----------



## kat99

Have any SOs in box been received by anyone here recently, or in the last year?


----------



## Iheartparis64

kat99 said:


> Have any SOs in box been received by anyone here recently, or in the last year?




I just got my SO last week in the US.  Ordered last May!


----------



## kat99

Iheartparis64 said:


> I just got my SO last week in the US.  Ordered last May!




Thank you for this! Do you mind sharing what it was? Love hearing about people's orders


----------



## Iheartparis64

kat99 said:


> Thank you for this! Do you mind sharing what it was? Love hearing about people's orders




Sure. This will be my first reveal ever then: Tricolor chevre b30 bleu Aztec/gris tourterelle/parme


----------



## kozee

kat99 said:


> Have any SOs in box been received by anyone here recently, or in the last year?



You are talking about Box leather right?
I haven't seen a lot of box bags lately, but my friend just got a constance cartable in box and she told me she was also shown a black Kelly Pochette in box at the same time. 

I had a little laugh about that because I was imagining that they took the leftover leather to make the pochette


----------



## kat99

Iheartparis64 said:


> Sure. This will be my first reveal ever then: Tricolor chevre b30 bleu Aztec/gris tourterelle/parme
> View attachment 2534555




Beautiful!! And what a reveal!


----------



## doves75

Iheartparis64 said:


> Sure. This will be my first reveal ever then: Tricolor chevre b30 bleu Aztec/gris tourterelle/parme
> View attachment 2534555




Congrats on your Chèvre SO Iheartparis64!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128153;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bagidiotic

Iheartparis64 said:


> Sure. This will be my first reveal ever then: Tricolor chevre b30 bleu Aztec/gris tourterelle/parme
> View attachment 2534555



Love this 3 colors
Cute n pretty
Bravo


----------



## kat99

kozee said:


> You are talking about Box leather right?
> I haven't seen a lot of box bags lately, but my friend just got a constance cartable in box and she told me she was also shown a black Kelly Pochette in box at the same time.
> 
> I had a little laugh about that because I was imagining that they took the leftover leather to make the pochette



That's probably what they did! 

I was told that's what they are doing with barenia- making bits and pieces when they find the leather


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Iheartparis64 said:


> Sure. This will be my first reveal ever then: Tricolor chevre b30 bleu Aztec/gris tourterelle/parme
> View attachment 2534555



Super nice !! Congrats on getting this.  How long did you wait ? At least there is hope with Chevre.  My SO is going to be close to 2 years and it is in Chevre.


----------



## Iheartparis64

[Q UOTE=chkpfbeliever;26360635]Super nice !! Congrats on getting this.  How long did you wait ? At least there is hope with Chevre.  My SO is going to be close to 2 years and it is in Chevre.[/QUOTE]

Thanks everyone!
This is actually my third chevre SO.  The first one takes abt 6 months, the second 10 months, and this 10 months also!


----------



## starstarz

Iheartparis64 said:


> Sure. This will be my first reveal ever then: Tricolor chevre b30 bleu Aztec/gris tourterelle/parme
> View attachment 2534555


 
What a nice combo! So lucky that u can still get Parme, it's my dream color!!!


----------



## angrypanda

pink888 said:


> honestly I can't imagine my store holding a bag for me for 3 months, but it looks like Purselover888's store does, so I'm guessing it's each store/SM/SA's discretion? If your SA says 1 months that's probably it at your store but I would think you can still try to negotiate depending on your situation.. Or maybe you can send someone to the store to pick it up for you? That's what I'm thinking I'm going to do.



I asked about the time frame too cause I needed time to save up for one and my SA told me that the SO is mine and they won't give it to anyone else till I decline the bag. She said they hold SO bags for months for some of their clients that can't come in the next day and need to plan their trip. 

I personally plan my trip to visit with my SA months in advance so she knows when I will be around and she just look out for stuff I am wanting around the time I am visiting and everything work out that way so far and I hope it will be the same when I received my SO ;P


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Iheartparis64

starstarz said:


> What a nice combo! So lucky that u can still get Parme, it's my dream color!!!




I feel lucky! Parme was taken off the SO list after that season.


----------



## Anfang

Iheartparis64 said:


> Sure. This will be my first reveal ever then: Tricolor chevre b30 bleu Aztec/gris tourterelle/parme
> View attachment 2534555


Just fan-tas-tic !!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

I have a Kelly SO question.  For those who have placed Kelly SOs, has anyone ever ordered two straps when they placed the order?  For example, one all leather strap and one canvas?


----------



## poptarts

Nahreen said:


> How far and expensive is it to go there? Why did you order it there and not your local store? Or did you move after you placed the order? You can't ask them if you can do a bank transfer from your account to pay for it or pay by CC from your current location.
> 
> Dior have allowed me to pay by CC (sent a form to fill in) on my first purchase and bank transfer the second time. Then they arranged for shipping of the bags. H has also put aside a bracelet for me and offered to send it if I could not pick it up myself. Our H is a franchise store though so I'm not sure if they operate differently or it just depends on the store.



Will some H boutiques take payments for leather goods over the phone? I've been a very loyal client to my boutique for years and have never been able to pay for goodies over the phone. Sometimes if I can't make it right away and it's a big ticket item, I always offer to pay asap and just pick it up later. They've always told me they'll just hold it 'til I come in, because they need to physically swipe my credit card.





Lovehermes89 said:


> Currently I'm in asia but I used to stay there for a couple of years and I placed the order last october and thought that it will arrive on May because our plan to come back is on May not March.  I really wish that they accept bank transfer. Maybe I will ask my sa again tomorrow whether I can wire the money from my bank here! But my SA offered me to get another SO again if let say I cannot pick up my order however I really want this SO!! It supposed to be a happy news but instead it gives me a lot of stress!!! How do we know that our store is a franchise? Thanks a lot for your help though.



I'm sorry to hear about this. You had mentioned they won't let your friend pick it up for you? In my experience H won't take payments over the phone, but if you explain to them that a trust worthy person is coming over to purchase the bag on your behalf, with their own credit card/cash. I find it strange that the boutique would refuse. I mean what if your mum was in town and wanted to pick it up for you? If you have a friend who can pay for the bag I would definitely speak to the boutique again and see if they'll permit that. Good luck!





Chi town Chanel said:


> I have a Kelly SO question.  For those who have placed Kelly SOs, has anyone ever ordered two straps when they placed the order?  For example, one all leather strap and one canvas?



I'm not 100% about this, but from what I understand the additional strap would be a separate request/order.


----------



## Nahreen

poptarts said:


> Will some H boutiques take payments for leather goods over the phone? I've been a very loyal client to my boutique for years and have never been able to pay for goodies over the phone. Sometimes if I can't make it right away and it's a big ticket item, I always offer to pay asap and just pick it up later. They've always told me they'll just hold it 'til I come in, because they need to physically swipe my credit card.
> 
> I don't know about H. It was a bracelet and not a bag that they offered to send. But I was anyway going to town 2 weeks later so they did not have to send it so we never got down to talk payment details. Dior have been very helpful with sending bags and arranging for payment via both bank transfer and sent form to fill in for CC payment.


----------



## bagidiotic

Chi town Chanel said:


> I have a Kelly SO question.  For those who have placed Kelly SOs, has anyone ever ordered two straps when they placed the order?  For example, one all leather strap and one canvas?



Yes u can
Its separate order request
Wait time bout 1-11/2 years
According to my sa


----------



## audreylita

There are some things you can order over the phone and some you cannot.  I recently ordered some linens and small leather goods over the phone with no problem.  

But purses are another thing.  Your store / department managers have the final say on what flies and what does not.  And this supposedly filters down from the mother ship in Paris.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

poptarts said:


> I'm not 100% about this, but from what I understand the additional strap would be a separate request/order.





bagidiotic said:


> Yes u can
> Its separate order request
> Wait time bout 1-11/2 years
> According to my sa



This is good to know.  After reading that H sometimes needs you to leave a bag with them when they order a strap, I was hoping that clients could just order a second strap at the same time while they are making the SO bag.  That way everything will match and hopefully arrive around the same time.  Thanks for the replies!


----------



## audreylita

Chi town Chanel said:


> This is good to know.  After reading that H sometimes needs you to leave a bag with them when they order a strap, I was hoping that clients could just order a second strap at the same time while they are making the SO bag.  That way everything will match and hopefully arrive around the same time.  Thanks for the replies!



I'd love to know if anyone ordering straps is actually getting them.  One of the managers told me that Paris is no longer filling those orders because they're so behind in making bags.  He said that the boutiques take the orders but they're not being filled.  So I'm really curious to know if that's the case because if anyone is actually receiving straps then I need to place an order too!


----------



## pink888

Nahreen said:


> I don't know about H. It was a bracelet and not a bag that they offered to send. But I was anyway going to town 2 weeks later so they did not have to send it so we never got down to talk payment details. Dior have been very helpful with sending bags and arranging for payment via both bank transfer and sent form to fill in for CC payment.




Dior, Chanel, LV etc are completely different from H. You can charge sent a 10k bag from Chanel over the phone, as long as your billing and shipping address match, they don't have a problem. I have even used international cards and had items shipped to domestic address (with  SAs I've worked for a long time). But it won't happen for H bags any more.. One has to come in to the store and swipe the card, which is pretty inconvenient.. If there's a way to go around it, it would be wire transfer, if they approve it.


----------



## audreylita

Does anyone know when the upcoming special order period will be?


----------



## duna

audreylita said:


> Does anyone know when the upcoming special order period will be?



I don't know if it's the same period worldwide, but here in Italy it'll be around May, that's what my SM told me.


----------



## Kelly_76

audreylita said:


> Does anyone know when the upcoming special order period will be?




Dear audreylita, it will be end of April!
&#128156;


----------



## audreylita

Thanks, ever so helpful!


----------



## prettychic

Thanks from me, too! I started worrying that I missed it...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ylqbabybear

Hi! I am going to place my first SO ever this coming round - I have a question tho: how many SOs can you place at once? I saw some of the pfers have 4, 5 SOs in the pipeline... if you place SO once, do they always invite you back to the next round of SO?

Thanks!


----------



## TenaciousB

ylqbabybear said:


> Hi! I am going to place my first SO ever this coming round - I have a question tho: how many SOs can you place at once? I saw some of the pfers have 4, 5 SOs in the pipeline... if you place SO once, do they always invite you back to the next round of SO?
> 
> Thanks!




I have the same question too ylqbabybear. But no enlightenment yet. Has anyone so rose tyrien before? Anyone got a suggestion for the perfect combo for RT?


----------



## swezfamily

TenaciousB said:


> I have the same question too ylqbabybear. But no enlightenment yet. Has anyone so rose tyrien before? Anyone got a suggestion for the perfect combo for RT?




It probably depends on your boutique. I have been offered two SO's, each a year apart. Each time my SA only had two spots to fill. After my second SO I was told that I wouldn't be offered any more because my boutique's new policy is to offer them to customers who have never had one, rather than giving the spots to the same people over and over again.  Personally, I feel this is a great policy. I was ecstatic when I got the offer the first time. I feel very lucky to have been given the chance twice and very much believe that it should be someone else's turn now.  I'm sure many on here will disagree with me. 

I have a SO B with RT interior and etoupe exterior. If you do a search on multi-color bags or bi-color bags you will find at least a couple of dedicated threads with lots of pics. I know that one is in the reference section under Hermes Colors.


----------



## swezfamily

TenaciousB said:


> I have the same question too ylqbabybear. But no enlightenment yet. Has anyone so rose tyrien before? Anyone got a suggestion for the perfect combo for RT?




I forgot to mention that you can only choose from colors that are on an approved list. I'm not sure if RT is being offered in the next round of SO's. Your SA will be able to share the list with you.


----------



## swezfamily

ylqbabybear said:


> Hi! I am going to place my first SO ever this coming round - I have a question tho: how many SOs can you place at once? I saw some of the pfers have 4, 5 SOs in the pipeline... if you place SO once, do they always invite you back to the next round of SO?
> 
> Thanks!



If you're asking if you can order more than one bag at a sitting, I'm not sure and it may even depend on the boutique. My budget only allows for one bag at a time. I'm sure someone else may be able to answer that question for you.

I did try to tack on a SO belt to one of my SO bag orders and was denied.


----------



## chicinthecity777

TenaciousB said:


> I have the same question too ylqbabybear. But no enlightenment yet. Has anyone so rose tyrien before? Anyone got a suggestion for the perfect combo for RT?



RT is available in Epsom for exterior only this time.


----------



## birkin10600

I have been offered for an So and I picked anemone exterior and menthe interior. Did I make the right choice? What do you think my fellow tpfers? Thanks!


----------



## birkin10600

Forgot to add that it's in gold hardware.


----------



## chicinthecity777

birkin10600 said:


> I have been offered for an So and I picked anemone exterior and menthe interior. Did I make the right choice? What do you think my fellow tpfers? Thanks!



In what leather? Togo?


----------



## birkin10600

I requested for chevre but my SA was not sure if they can do it with chevre, i told her if not then togo  is my second choice.


----------



## chicinthecity777

birkin10600 said:


> I requested for chevre but my SA was not sure if they can do it with chevre, i told her if not then togo  is my second choice.



I don't remember Anemone being available in chevre. but I can't be sure because it's a a while. Anyhow Anemone is a lovely colour.


----------



## purselover888

birkin10600 said:


> I requested for chevre but my SA was not sure if they can do it with chevre, i told her if not then togo  is my second choice.



I love purple and green together.  However, I personally much prefer Anemone in Epsom over Chevre.  It is really much darker in Chèvre, and I really do not care for the color.  If it's that dark, I much prefer Iris or Ultraviolet.  If you don't mind Epsom, I personally would make the combo with Epsom exterior...


----------



## chicinthecity777

birkin10600 said:


> I requested for chevre but my SA was not sure if they can do it with chevre, i told her if not then togo  is my second choice.



I actually much prefer Anemone in togo. I don't care for it in epsom that much, chevre is better because I like the sheen. Both leather are very similar in shade. In togo it's more interesting. Good luck and I hope you find the best option for you!


----------



## audreylita

Determining a color in a specific leather is so important.  I ordered an etoupe birkin and the color swatches in togo and clemence were very different.  I preferred it in togo and from there determined the interior of the bag based on that color.  Interestingly the etoupe in clemence would never have gone with the color I chose which was rose jaipur.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I don't remember Anemone being available in chevre. but I can't be sure because it's a a while. Anyhow Anemone is a lovely colour.




Anemone was available in chèvre in the fall.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

birkin10600 said:


> I have been offered for an So and I picked anemone exterior and menthe interior. Did I make the right choice? What do you think my fellow tpfers? Thanks!



I did the same like yours except tat is bamboo not menthe
Most of my friends laugh saying its barney dinosaur lol so be it
It didn't occur me during my so
But who care so long we love our choice isit my dear 
Hope u r as excited as I do


----------



## chicinthecity777

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Anemone was available in chèvre in the fall.



Yes I knew. The S/S list is quite different.


----------



## pink888

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes I knew. The S/S list is quite different.




Is the S/S list already out? I haven't made it to the store!


----------



## marie-marie

ylqbabybear said:


> Hi! I am going to place my first SO ever this coming round - I have a question tho: how many SOs can you place at once? I saw some of the pfers have 4, 5 SOs in the pipeline... if you place SO once, do they always invite you back to the next round of SO?
> 
> Thanks!



I ordered 2 SOs the first time, 1 SO the following year and 2 SOs last year.  I think it depends on the SA and the store policy.  Out of 5 SOs I only have 2 delivered at the moment.  

I was offered my first SO after I turned down 3 bags because of the size/color.  My SA just casually said, "I think we better do a SO, then.  Do you want to order one of each?"  It was so casual that I thought I misheard.


----------



## babielovah

Can a Special order Kelly 25 or 28 SELLIER be ordered in Epsom or chèvre?


----------



## audreylita

babielovah said:


> Can a Special order Kelly 25 or 28 SELLIER be ordered in Epsom or chèvre?



You need to check with your specific boutique to see what's available.  Each SO period offers and subtracts different things.  It's usually certain colors that aren't available in certain leathers.  

Someone also had mentioned that some boutiques offer less than others but I'm not aware of that because I've only ever ordered from one store.


----------



## kat99

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes I knew. The S/S list is quite different.




Anemone is available in chevre this season 

Also for those waiting for canvas straps, one I had requested came in. There is hope!


----------



## duna

I find that SOs are taking longer recently.....I'm still waiting for a SO placed in Novemer 2012, and both my SOs placed last September haven't arrived: I know 6 months isn't long, but my SM told me that they would arrive within March and there's no sign of them!


----------



## TenaciousB

I've just received mine today from Sept order, so about 6 months. I was surprised at how quick it took. I think it depends on the colour/leather availability. Wow Duna you're so lucky to be offered 2 SOs at the same time.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

TenaciousB said:


> I've just received mine today from Sept order, so about 6 months. I was surprised at how quick it took. I think it depends on the colour/leather availability. Wow Duna you're so lucky to be offered 2 SOs at the same time.




Congrats on it arriving so quickly. What did you order?? Show us!


----------



## duna

TenaciousB said:


> I've just received mine today from Sept order, so about 6 months. I was surprised at how quick it took. I think it depends on the colour/leather availability. Wow Duna you're so lucky to be offered 2 SOs at the same time.



Thanks, but I think it purely depends from one store to another: last September I placed 3 SOs
but one arrived last December as a PO so I took that one.


----------



## Iheartparis64

Has anyone placed a SO for this season in the USA yet? I know it started in Europe and Asia already.


----------



## Iheartparis64

Has anyone placed a SO for this season in the US? I know it started in Europe and Asia already.


----------



## TenaciousB

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Congrats on it arriving so quickly. What did you order?? Show us!




Hi nakedmosher, it actually came out different than what I ordered. But it's close enough for me to give it a pass. It's B35 GHW etoupe Clemence outside and raisin chèvre inside. Sorry if the pics come out big I don't know how to make it small with tapatalk.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

TenaciousB said:


> Hi nakedmosher, it actually came out different than what I ordered. But it's close enough for me to give it a pass. It's B35 GHW etoupe Clemence outside and raisin chèvre inside. Sorry if the pics come out big I don't know how to make it small with tapatalk.
> View attachment 2562030
> View attachment 2562032
> 
> View attachment 2562033



Congrats! Love etoupe and raisin is a nice match... Different from what you ordered but it is a *VERY GORGEOUS* bag!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## purselover888

TenaciousB said:


> Hi nakedmosher, it actually came out different than what I ordered. But it's close enough for me to give it a pass. It's B35 GHW etoupe Clemence outside and raisin chèvre inside. Sorry if the pics come out big I don't know how to make it small with tapatalk.
> View attachment 2562030
> View attachment 2562032
> 
> View attachment 2562033



Congrats on its arrival!  It's lovely!  What did you order?


----------



## TenaciousB

Thank you Gnippohs and Purselover888! I ordered Etoupe/Rose Jaipur in Togo GHW. But this isn't a bad alternative. This is my first SO, so I wasn't that adventurous with doing a striking combi. Plus I didn't know what I know now, I would've ordered a 5p and other yummy colours .


----------



## hopiko

TenaciousB said:


> Hi nakedmosher, it actually came out different than what I ordered. But it's close enough for me to give it a pass. It's B35 GHW etoupe Clemence outside and raisin chèvre inside. Sorry if the pics come out big I don't know how to make it small with tapatalk.
> View attachment 2562030
> View attachment 2562032
> 
> View attachment 2562033



Gorgeous bag!  Congratulations on her speedy arrival!  Enjoy her!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

TenaciousB said:


> Hi nakedmosher, it actually came out different than what I ordered. But it's close enough for me to give it a pass. It's B35 GHW etoupe Clemence outside and raisin chèvre inside. Sorry if the pics come out big I don't know how to make it small with tapatalk.
> View attachment 2562030
> View attachment 2562032
> 
> View attachment 2562033




Wow gorgeous! And looks beautiful with the twillies you picked. So strange they didn't get your order correct but I'm glad you still liked this bag. It's stunning. Next SO a fun color???  

Congrats on your speedy arrival!


----------



## lilneko69

Reporting back since this thread has been so helpful. Ordered May 2013 and received April 2014! 
Everything ordered was correctly made ^_^


----------



## doves75

lilneko69 said:


> Reporting back since this thread has been so helpful. Ordered May 2013 and received April 2014!
> 
> Everything ordered was correctly made ^_^




Wow...12 months...but as long as it is perfect, no complain ) 
Reveal pics pls and Congrats lilneko69!


----------



## ferrip

Oh heavens!!! I hope I don't have to wait that long!!!! Although it was definitely work it!!!!!!   



lilneko69 said:


> Reporting back since this thread has been so helpful. Ordered May 2013 and received April 2014!
> Everything ordered was correctly made ^_^


----------



## love_sleeping

ferrip said:


> Oh heavens!!! I hope I don't have to wait that long!!!! Although it was definitely work it!!!!!!


i have wait for 2 years still not coming yet


----------



## Kelly_76

TenaciousB said:


> Hi nakedmosher, it actually came out different than what I ordered. But it's close enough for me to give it a pass. It's B35 GHW etoupe Clemence outside and raisin chèvre inside. Sorry if the pics come out big I don't know how to make it small with tapatalk.
> View attachment 2562030
> View attachment 2562032
> 
> View attachment 2562033




Congrats on your first SO! Your B looks stunning! Love the colour combo and the matching twilly!
&#128525;


----------



## Keekeee

Mine took exactly 12 months.
Ordered it April 10th 2013, and it came April 11th 2014. 
My friend ordered her SO at the same time with me and hers came December last year. I received mine after 2 price increases.. But its worth the wait and the price increase.. Im so in love.. 

B30 Chevre Mysore Parme-Rose Tyrien with Brushed GHW


----------



## bagidiotic

Keekeee said:


> Mine took exactly 12 months.
> Ordered it April 10th 2013, and it came April 11th 2014.
> My friend ordered her SO at the same time with me and hers came December last year. I received mine after 2 price increases.. But its worth the wait and the price increase.. Im so in love..
> 
> B30 Chevre Mysore Parme-Rose Tyrien with Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 2577832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577830
> View attachment 2577831



Congrats keekeee
Awesome so
Well done


----------



## Keekeee

bagidiotic said:


> Congrats keekeee
> Awesome so
> Well done




Thank you dear &#128536;


----------



## Chi town Chanel

If possible, I would like some opinions regarding a potential special order K.  After reading lots of threads and researching, I'm still not sure what to do.  For me, this will be an everyday bag, so I want something practical and it needs to be lightweight since I live in the city and take public transit/walk a lot and plan to wear it cross body.

I'm struggling with the questions of what leather is going to hold up better (like in a potential rainstorm) _and_ be lightweight.  I think I've narrowed it down to chevre or epsom and will work with the color choices from that point.

Also, I was considering the 28 vs. 32.  I haven't been able to try on a 28, so I don't know if I could fit my stuff in it?  It's hard to know until I actually try one out myself.  My SA is trying to convince me that a 32 is the best option, but I don't carry much, so if I could squeeze by with a 28 it would be lighter and easier to carry.

Basically I'm trying to get opinions on weight vs. durability for epsom vs. chevre (especially when they get wet accidentally), plus a little feedback on sizing.  A lot of the reference pics were very helpful, but it's difficult when we can't always see everything in person.  

I'm planning to pick a dark color for the exterior and a fun pop color for the interior with guilloche hardware.  Any opinions would be helpful and  welcomed.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Keekeee said:


> Mine took exactly 12 months.
> Ordered it April 10th 2013, and it came April 11th 2014.
> My friend ordered her SO at the same time with me and hers came December last year. I received mine after 2 price increases.. But its worth the wait and the price increase.. Im so in love..
> 
> B30 Chevre Mysore Parme-Rose Tyrien with Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 2577832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577830
> View attachment 2577831



Beautiful!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Chi town Chanel said:


> If possible, I would like some opinions regarding a potential special order K.  After reading lots of threads and researching, I'm still not sure what to do.  For me, this will be an everyday bag, so I want something practical and it needs to be lightweight since I live in the city and take public transit/walk a lot and plan to wear it cross body.
> 
> I'm struggling with the questions of what leather is going to hold up better (like in a potential rainstorm) _and_ be lightweight.  I think I've narrowed it down to chevre or epsom and will work with the color choices from that point.
> 
> Also, I was considering the 28 vs. 32.  I haven't been able to try on a 28, so I don't know if I could fit my stuff in it?  It's hard to know until I actually try one out myself.  My SA is trying to convince me that a 32 is the best option, but I don't carry much, so if I could squeeze by with a 28 it would be lighter and easier to carry.
> 
> Basically I'm trying to get opinions on weight vs. durability for epsom vs. chevre (especially when they get wet accidentally), plus a little feedback on sizing.  A lot of the reference pics were very helpful, but it's difficult when we can't always see everything in person.
> 
> I'm planning to pick a dark color for the exterior and a fun pop color for the interior with guilloche hardware.  Any opinions would be helpful and  welcomed.



What would you be planning to carry? This would help determine size. 

I also debated when doing my SO a 28 vs a 32 kelly. I really wanted chevre but wasn't sure if I 28 would be too small. As for the leather, I think chevre would just be a dream if you would be able to get your items in that size. Could you paper piece a "mock-up" to see what it might look like?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Keekeee said:


> Mine took exactly 12 months.
> Ordered it April 10th 2013, and it came April 11th 2014.
> My friend ordered her SO at the same time with me and hers came December last year. I received mine after 2 price increases.. But its worth the wait and the price increase.. Im so in love..
> 
> B30 Chevre Mysore Parme-Rose Tyrien with Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 2577832
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577830
> View attachment 2577831



*CONGRATS Keekee!!! LOVE bi color birkins and yours is soooo preeetty and sweeeet!!! *


----------



## ferrip

Keekeee said:


> Mine took exactly 12 months.
> Ordered it April 10th 2013, and it came April 11th 2014.
> My friend ordered her SO at the same time with me and hers came December last year. I received mine after 2 price increases.. But its worth the wait and the price increase.. Im so in love..
> 
> B30 Chevre Mysore Parme-Rose Tyrien with Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 2577832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577830
> View attachment 2577831


 
I'm in love!!!


----------



## Keekeee

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Beautiful!!




Thank you nakedmosher dear &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Keekeee

GNIPPOHS said:


> *CONGRATS Keekee!!! LOVE bi color birkins and yours is soooo preeetty and sweeeet!!! *




Aaww thanx GNIPPOHS 
Its my very first SO. And its 2 of my favourite colors combined


----------



## Keekeee

ferrip said:


> I'm in love!!!




Thank you thank you thank thank you ferrip dear


----------



## doves75

Keekeee said:


> Mine took exactly 12 months.
> Ordered it April 10th 2013, and it came April 11th 2014.
> My friend ordered her SO at the same time with me and hers came December last year. I received mine after 2 price increases.. But its worth the wait and the price increase.. Im so in love..
> 
> B30 Chevre Mysore Parme-Rose Tyrien with Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 2577832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577830
> View attachment 2577831




Wow...congrats!! The bag is so beautiful and I really love the BGHW...perfect combo!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Keekeee

doves75 said:


> Wow...congrats!! The bag is so beautiful and I really love the BGHW...perfect combo!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Thank you my dear doves75!
Its my first Brushed hardware.. I heard it scratches easier then the normal GHW but oh well.. I guess i just hv to be more carefull with it.. &#128521;
Thanx again &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Chi town Chanel

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> What would you be planning to carry? This would help determine size.
> 
> I also debated when doing my SO a 28 vs a 32 kelly. I really wanted chevre but wasn't sure if I 28 would be too small. As for the leather, I think chevre would just be a dream if you would be able to get your items in that size. Could you paper piece a "mock-up" to see what it might look like?



I would carry a make up bag that is 5 x 4 x 1.5", a small wallet 4.5 x 3 x 1", a pair of sunglasses in a cloth case, and a phone.  Those are the essentials.  How does chevre hold up in the rain?  Not that I plan to get it wet, but I'm sure it will happen...

So I tried to do a mock up.  It looks like the 28 vs. 32 is about a 1.5" difference in length.  I would just be able to fit the essentials in a 28.  The 32 would give me just a bit more room.  I've looked at the different weights of the B's, but I don't know what the weight difference would be on a K 28 chevre vs a 32.


----------



## TankerToad

Chi town Chanel said:


> I would carry a make up bag that is 5 x 4 x 1.5", a small wallet 4.5 x 3 x 1", a pair of sunglasses in a cloth case, and a phone.  Those are the essentials.  How does chevre hold up in the rain?  Not that I plan to get it wet, but I'm sure it will happen...
> 
> So I tried to do a mock up.  It looks like the 28 vs. 32 is about a 1.5" difference in length.  I would just be able to fit the essentials in a 28.  The 32 would give me just a bit more room.  I've looked at the different weights of the B's, but I don't know what the weight difference would be on a K 28 chevre vs a 32.


 
Hi There, my Friend!
The 32 will give you so much more flexibity!
Epsom is light and bright and takes color well but the corners can wear (I love epsom)
but chevre may be more elegant, and is also light.
Be sure to order the longest length strap if you want crossbody!
SOs are so time consuming but they are fun, but the wait to get the bag is frustrating though.......


----------



## pink888

Keekeee said:


> Mine took exactly 12 months.
> Ordered it April 10th 2013, and it came April 11th 2014.
> My friend ordered her SO at the same time with me and hers came December last year. I received mine after 2 price increases.. But its worth the wait and the price increase.. Im so in love..
> 
> B30 Chevre Mysore Parme-Rose Tyrien with Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 2577832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577830
> View attachment 2577831








Congrats!!!!! What a beauty!!! I was thinking you SOed Parme, RT combo is extra special!!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

TankerToad said:


> Hi There, my Friend!
> The 32 will give you so much more flexibity!
> Epsom is light and bright and takes color well but the corners can wear (I love epsom)
> but chevre may be more elegant, and is also light.
> Be sure to order the longest length strap if you want crossbody!
> SOs are so time consuming but they are fun, but the wait to get the bag is frustrating though.......



Hey Dear!  I was worried about corner wear on the epsom...  So maybe chevre is the way to go.  I thought they would measure me for the strap, but it sounds like there are certain standard lengths?  Do you happen to know what the longest strap length is end to end so I can try it with another bag?  I would definitely be frustrated if I end up waiting two years+, but I don't mind waiting 6 mos to a year as long as I'm able to get exactly what I want.  My SA is glad to do a PO, but if I go that route I can get something fast, but I won't get the strap I want/need.  I almost feel like figuring it all out is more frustrating that the potential wait!


----------



## Keekeee

pink888 said:


> Congrats!!!!! What a beauty!!! I was thinking you SOed Parme, RT combo is extra special!!!




Thank you pink888...
Since i love both colors equally. I couldnt decide.. So i ordered both colors for the exterior. Problem solved


----------



## TankerToad

Chi town Chanel said:


> Hey Dear!  I was worried about corner wear on the epsom...  So maybe chevre is the way to go.  I thought they would measure me for the strap, but it sounds like there are certain standard lengths?  Do you happen to know what the longest strap length is end to end so I can try it with another bag?  I would definitely be frustrated if I end up waiting two years+, but I don't mind waiting 6 mos to a year as long as I'm able to get exactly what I want.  My SA is glad to do a PO, but if I go that route I can get something fast, but I won't get the strap I want/need.  I almost feel like figuring it all out is more frustrating that the potential wait!


I have been waiting a year...so don't  count on six months. I have been offered a SO for years and always declined because I am impatient. But when they were not getting many interesting bags last year I did 2 SOs. Bags have gotten more plenitiful since but not sign of my SOs. I KNOW they were placed because we heard back from Paris but who knows when the bags will actually show up. Almost over it by now.
As I recall there are a choice of strap lengths and inside bag choices, like where to put the pockets, etc.


----------



## ninunani

ladies, just a silly question .. Do you get any sort of confirmation about you SOS? I mean will they email/call you if H has received your SOs?


----------



## TenaciousB

ninunani said:


> ladies, just a silly question .. Do you get any sort of confirmation about you SOS? I mean will they email/call you if H has received your SOs?




I go almost every week . So I just asked my SA to confirm. I think you can ask them to give you a confirmation.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

They let you know when it's arrived.  After waiting for my last SO for about a year I asked on a fairly regular basis if they knew when it would come in.  They would say anytime now!  It ended up taking 2 1/2 years.

And then I still have some turning up after 6 months or less.  There really is no rhyme or reason to their system.


----------



## licencetocook

1. Chevre Kelly Pochette took 20 months. 
2. Chevre Birkin took 1 year
3. Chevre Birkin took 8 months.
4. Chevre Kelly took 7 months
5. Short full swift leather Kelly strap took 2 years
6. Latest Clemence 30b took 7 months 

That's all I could recall.


----------



## purselover888

licencetocook said:


> 1. Chevre Kelly Pochette took 20 months.
> 2. Chevre Birkin took 1 year
> 3. Chevre Birkin took 8 months.
> 4. Chevre Kelly took 7 months
> 5. Short full swift leather Kelly strap took 2 years
> 6. Latest Clemence 30b took 7 months
> 
> That's all I could recall.
> 
> View attachment 2579860



Oooh sooo pretty!  Is that argile x etain?


----------



## licencetocook

Thanks *purselover888*! 

It's Gris T x Etain. Matches everything.


----------



## purselover888

licencetocook said:


> Thanks *purselover888*!
> 
> It's Gris T x Etain. Matches everything.



Oh right!  Black resin!!  Yummy!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Suncatcher

licencetocook said:


> 1. Chevre Kelly Pochette took 20 months.
> 2. Chevre Birkin took 1 year
> 3. Chevre Birkin took 8 months.
> 4. Chevre Kelly took 7 months
> 5. Short full swift leather Kelly strap took 2 years
> 6. Latest Clemence 30b took 7 months
> 
> That's all I could recall.
> 
> View attachment 2579860


That bag is a beauty.


----------



## kozee

licencetocook said:


> 1. Chevre Kelly Pochette took 20 months.
> 2. Chevre Birkin took 1 year
> 3. Chevre Birkin took 8 months.
> 4. Chevre Kelly took 7 months
> 5. Short full swift leather Kelly strap took 2 years
> 6. Latest Clemence 30b took 7 months
> 
> That's all I could recall.
> 
> View attachment 2579860



THat is gorgeous!! Mine is gris T and Etoupe - very similar - I would have gone for Etain but that wasn't available in chevre


----------



## seton

ninunani said:


> ladies, just a silly question .. Do you get any sort of confirmation about you SOS? I mean will they email/call you if H has received your SOs?



they will give u verbal confirm if u ask but it doesnt mean anything.
 I say this as someone who was told that my SO was "never placed" mysteriously after 2 yrs of waiting and  asking about it from time to time with my SA. The same exact thing happened to a friend at a different store too.



licencetocook said:


> 1. Chevre Kelly Pochette took 20 months.
> 2. Chevre Birkin took 1 year
> 3. Chevre Birkin took 8 months.
> 4. Chevre Kelly took 7 months
> 5. Short full swift leather Kelly strap took 2 years
> 6. Latest Clemence 30b took 7 months
> 
> That's all I could recall.
> 
> View attachment 2579860



this is fab! congrats!


----------



## m8875

I placed SO Rose Tyrien with anemone interior. I hope it really does come... based on reading the thread, sometimes SA seems to say yes to SO but never really placed it which makes me sick!


----------



## BHmommy

my SO (parme chevre 30b) ordered in may 2013 arrived a couple of weeks ago, so 10.5 month wait.


----------



## babielovah

licencetocook said:


> 1. Chevre Kelly Pochette took 20 months.
> 
> 2. Chevre Birkin took 1 year
> 
> 3. Chevre Birkin took 8 months.
> 
> 4. Chevre Kelly took 7 months
> 
> 5. Short full swift leather Kelly strap took 2 years
> 
> 6. Latest Clemence 30b took 7 months
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I could recall.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2579860


May I know if the #4 chèvre Kelly a sellier or retourner? Thanks much


----------



## swezfamily

m8875 said:


> I placed SO Rose Tyrien with anemone interior. I hope it really does come... based on reading the thread, sometimes SA seems to say yes to SO but never really placed it which makes me sick!




I just placed an SO today and was told that Anemone was not available for interior, so I had to go with UV.  Iris was the only other purple choice besides Tosca. May I ask what bag you ordered?  Maybe it just wasn't available in the size/style I ordered which was a 32 Kelly.


----------



## m8875

swezfamily said:


> I just placed an SO today and was told that Anemone was not available for interior, so I had to go with UV.  Iris was the only other purple choice besides Tosca. May I ask what bag you ordered?  Maybe it just wasn't available in the size/style I ordered which was a 32 Kelly.




I ordered a b35. My SA didn't say anything but did ask for backup colors in case anemone is not possible. He said it will be submitted to Paris shortly and then they will either accept or if there's a rejection, he will know and we can resubmit. So I did give him ultraviolet and iris as backup lol.... 

Was wondering. When I did SO, the SA gave me a sheet that had like a bunch of colors in every category (it would have like pink and then list out all the names, then blue etc)... Then it has like all sorts of leather types and there would be checkmarks on it... Is this common?


----------



## audreylita

m8875 said:


> I ordered a b35. My SA didn't say anything but did ask for backup colors in case anemone is not possible. He said it will be submitted to Paris shortly and then they will either accept or if there's a rejection, he will know and we can resubmit. So I did give him ultraviolet and iris as backup lol....
> 
> Was wondering. When I did SO, the SA gave me a sheet that had like a bunch of colors in every category (it would have like pink and then list out all the names, then blue etc)... Then it has like all sorts of leather types and there would be checkmarks on it... Is this common?



Yes.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

swezfamily said:


> I just placed an SO today and was told that Anemone was not available for interior, so I had to go with UV.  Iris was the only other purple choice besides Tosca. May I ask what bag you ordered?  Maybe it just wasn't available in the size/style I ordered which was a 32 Kelly.



Wondering if H is not making Anemone available for the interior as it is the hot color this season. They would want to save those leather for the exterior to move the bags.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## swezfamily

m8875 said:


> I ordered a b35. My SA didn't say anything but did ask for backup colors in case anemone is not possible. He said it will be submitted to Paris shortly and then they will either accept or if there's a rejection, he will know and we can resubmit. So I did give him ultraviolet and iris as backup lol....
> 
> Was wondering. When I did SO, the SA gave me a sheet that had like a bunch of colors in every category (it would have like pink and then list out all the names, then blue etc)... Then it has like all sorts of leather types and there would be checkmarks on it... Is this common?




I've never looked closely at the sheets of paper. My SA always sits across from me and they are upside down (facing him), so I can't read them. He just goes through it step by step and asks me questions.

My SA took my order and then he handed off the sheets to the SM and when she put the order into the Hermes intranet system, she was alerted that Anemone wasn't available and asked me to choose a different color.  This might happen to you too when they submit your order electronically.  Anemone is such a beautiful color - I was a little bummed when it didn't work out.


----------



## swezfamily

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wondering if H is not making Anemone available for the interior as it is the hot color this season. They would want to save those leather for the exterior to move the bags.




That would make sense. It's such a pretty color and I'm sure it will be in high demand as an exterior handbag color.


----------



## doves75

swezfamily said:


> That would make sense. It's such a pretty color and I'm sure it will be in high demand as an exterior handbag color.




I somewhat agree but, H still have to make anemone for the inside lining of the bag too, which normally in Chèvre right?
I just hope they will make mine that I ordered last October. &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Would the SA specifically say they are doing a SO? The reason I asked is because he told me I would have a better chance of getting a K if I have a different color interior and stitching than the exterior. Was reading a post about SO and it sounded like it could be. Maybe it is my wishful thinking. I could ask him, but I sort of don't want to know.


----------



## periogirl28

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Would the SA specifically say they are doing a SO? The reason I asked is because he told me I would have a better chance of getting a K if I have a different color interior and stitching than the exterior. Was reading a post about SO and it sounded like it could be. Maybe it is my wishful thinking. I could ask him, but I sort of don't want to know.



It sounds pretty much like its going to be an SO. You have a better chance as that is in a different quota. Congrats!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

periogirl28 said:


> It sounds pretty much like its going to be an SO. You have a better chance as that is in a different quota. Congrats!




Thank you!!! I asked for a 32 Kelly sellier  with black exterior, GHW, and turquoise interior plus stitching.    What do you all think?


----------



## periogirl28

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Thank you!!! I asked for a 32 Kelly sellier  with black exterior, GHW, and turquoise interior plus stitching.    What do you all think?




Well I think it's going to be a standout! Black Epsom?


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

periogirl28 said:


> Well I think it's going to be a standout! Black Epsom?




Yep!! I like how the sellier looks. Also I have a so 22 Kelly in Togo and my wish list B is a Togo. The SA recommended that I get a sellier for k which would be a different look.


----------



## periogirl28

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Yep!! I like how the sellier looks. Also I have a so 22 Kelly in Togo and my wish list B is a Togo. The SA recommended that I get a sellier for k which would be a different look.




Sellier is a good choice, it's a classic formal look for the Kelly and at the moment it's only available in Epsom leather. Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

periogirl28 said:


> Sellier is a good choice, it's a classic formal look for the Kelly and at the moment it's only available in Epsom leather. Looking forward to your reveal!




Thank you!! I really do hope I get my dream bags


----------



## JanC

Hi guys...sorry I'm new to this.
So does every boutique take special orders? I'm from Australia and was wondering if I can do an SO in the Sydney Boutique?

Does anyone know? TIA &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## audreylita

JanC said:


> Hi guys...sorry I'm new to this.
> So does every boutique take special orders? I'm from Australia and was wondering if I can do an SO in the Sydney Boutique?
> 
> Does anyone know? TIA &#128513;&#128513;



Each boutique has a limited number of SO's they can place with Paris.  Each seems to play by their own rules but the smaller boutiques will maintain waiting lists to place an order and others allow their regular clientele to place orders.  You'd need to inquire to see your stores game plan.  I personally have been told different things at different boutiques.

The newest rule is that you're only allowed to have one special order at a time and need to wait for that bag to be delivered before you can place another order.  Some people are going to different boutiques to place orders to get around this rule but Paris is supposedly canceling these orders when they see them.  I also heard of someone who had three bags on order before this rule took effect and that two of the orders were randomly canceled.  

The rules are dizzying and change at a moments notice.


----------



## duna

audreylita said:


> Each boutique has a limited number of SO's they can place with Paris.  Each seems to play by their own rules but the smaller boutiques will maintain waiting lists to place an order and others allow their regular clientele to place orders.  You'd need to inquire to see your stores game plan.  I personally have been told different things at different boutiques.
> 
> The newest rule is that you're only allowed to have one special order at a time and need to wait for that bag to be delivered before you can place another order.  Some people are going to different boutiques to place orders to get around this rule but Paris is supposedly canceling these orders when they see them.  I also heard of someone who had three bags on order before this rule took effect and that two of the orders were randomly canceled.
> 
> The rules are dizzying and change at a moments notice.



My SM didn't mention this to me: I placed 2 SOs last September which were comfirmed but haven't arrived yet, and 2 this April which have also been confirmed. All at my regular store.


----------



## audreylita

duna said:


> My SM didn't mention this to me: I placed 2 SOs last September which were comfirmed but haven't arrived yet, and 2 this April which have also been confirmed. All at my regular store.



Which boutique did you just place your new orders?  Really each store plays by their own rules.  But I did hear on the drum that Paris is canceling orders.  You just never know with Hermes what they're going to do next.


----------



## duna

audreylita said:


> Which boutique did you just place your new orders?  Really each store plays by their own rules.  But I did hear on the drum that Paris is canceling orders.  You just never know with Hermes what they're going to do next.



In Italy. No you're right, one never knows what they'll come up with next!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## JanC

audreylita said:


> Each boutique has a limited number of SO's they can place with Paris.  Each seems to play by their own rules but the smaller boutiques will maintain waiting lists to place an order and others allow their regular clientele to place orders.  You'd need to inquire to see your stores game plan.  I personally have been told different things at different boutiques.
> 
> 
> 
> The newest rule is that you're only allowed to have one special order at a time and need to wait for that bag to be delivered before you can place another order.  Some people are going to different boutiques to place orders to get around this rule but Paris is supposedly canceling these orders when they see them.  I also heard of someone who had three bags on order before this rule took effect and that two of the orders were randomly canceled.
> 
> 
> 
> The rules are dizzying and change at a moments notice.





Thanks audreylita. I'll check it out at my store first.&#128513;


----------



## Darma

m8875 said:


> I ordered a b35. My SA didn't say anything but did ask for backup colors in case anemone is not possible. He said it will be submitted to Paris shortly and then they will either accept or if there's a rejection, he will know and we can resubmit. So I did give him ultraviolet and iris as backup lol....
> 
> Was wondering. When I did SO, the SA gave me a sheet that had like a bunch of colors in every category (it would have like pink and then list out all the names, then blue etc)... Then it has like all sorts of leather types and there would be checkmarks on it... Is this common?


 
I also just ordered a B35, but my SA said anemone for interior in chevre is not available.  The only available purple color is UV.


----------



## starstarz

I placed my order in last Sept and still no news at all... Hope my baby can arrive just before the 2nd round order in FW.


----------



## francelamour

Is a RAC order the same as a SO?
How long after the Podium this orders will be placed?


----------



## duna

francelamour said:


> Is a RAC order the same as a SO?
> How long after the Podium this orders will be placed?



Yes RAC is a SO (RAC means reste à comander). When they can be placed depends from one store to another: in my neck of the woods (in Europe) the last 2 RAC orders were September 2013 and April 2014.


----------



## francelamour

@duna: thank you very much for the explantion!


----------



## julemakeup

Placed mine last year sometime in Oct/Nov. Still no word about it yet. I really hope it comes in just in time for my big birthday this summer. Sigh, a girl can dream...


----------



## halliehallie

Quick question. Can you place a SO now if you already bought a B in Feb? Or do I have to wait until the next season to order the SO?


----------



## purselover888

halliehallie said:


> Quick question. Can you place a SO now if you already bought a B in Feb? Or do I have to wait until the next season to order the SO?



You can, but your store can ask you to wait until you have allocation to pick up your SO.  Depends what store.


----------



## halliehallie

purselover888 said:


> You can, but your store can ask you to wait until you have allocation to pick up your SO.  Depends what store.



Got it. So, it depends on when the SO actually comes in. Thanks so much, purselover!


----------



## Chloesam

I purchased my first B in February as well.  My SA called me and offered me a RAC order.  Just went today to place the order.  She told me that if I wanted another K or B in the next six months I could purchase one because my RAC order doesn't count toward my 2 bag per year limit.  Does that sound accurate?


----------



## lady786

Chloesam said:


> I purchased my first B in February as well.  My SA called me and offered me a RAC order.  Just went today to place the order.  She told me that if I wanted another K or B in the next six months I could purchase one because my RAC order doesn't count toward my 2 bag per year limit.  Does that sound accurate?


I thought it does and as mentioned above it depends on when it comes as you can wait over a year for it to arrive but in the meantime you can still buy B or K according to one k or b per six months but when your SO arrives then it will count towards your quota for the year that it arrived in. In other words just placing the order doesn't affect the quota but actually picking up does..... I hope it makes sense


----------



## Chloesam

lady786 said:


> I thought it does and as mentioned above it depends on when it comes as you can wait over a year for it to arrive but in the meantime you can still buy B or K according to one k or b per six months but when your SO arrives then it will count towards your quota for the year that it arrived in. In other words just placing the order doesn't affect the quota but actually picking up does..... I hope it makes sense


Thank you Lady786 your answer is helpful.  One more question for you as all this is new to me.  My SA said sitting down with order form, picking multiple colors, stitching, type of leather, pockets.... is a RAC order, something you only do once, made only for me.  They are adding my initials to the bag.   She said a SO different from RAC is just telling her the specifics of a bag I want, i.e. color, leather and she will do her best to locate one, already made, but not specifically made for me.  She said that is why it doesn't count in my quota.  I have read different opinions in this forum.  I am beginning to think that maybe there isn't one set policy and that each store makes their own policies in these situations?


----------



## audreylita

Each store does seem to have their own policies.  And depending on the SA you speak with in a given boutique, you will likely also get a different story depending on the issue.


----------



## angrypanda

Chloesam said:


> Thank you Lady786 your answer is helpful.  One more question for you as all this is new to me.  My SA said sitting down with order form, picking multiple colors, stitching, type of leather, pockets.... is a RAC order, something you only do once, made only for me.  They are adding my initials to the bag.   She said a SO different from RAC is just telling her the specifics of a bag I want, i.e. color, leather and she will do her best to locate one, already made, but not specifically made for me.  She said that is why it doesn't count in my quota.  I have read different opinions in this forum.  I am beginning to think that maybe there isn't one set policy and that each store makes their own policies in these situations?



RAC order IS Special Order. other that are not made for you are just a "wish list" for your SAs to match up bag already made/that are being order every season to the store to you. you get to buy one b or k per 6 months and your RAC order doesn't count as your yearly quotas. so if you already bought two b or k and your RAC show up you can buy that in the same year. This is explain to me by my SA when I placed my RAC order.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Allinbee

Any Iris SO show up lately? Still waiting for mine. It has been 2 years.


----------



## purselover888

In some stores, your SO counts toward your quota (when you pick it up).  In other stores, your SO is a gift with a cherry on top because it doesn't count toward your quota.


----------



## lady786

purselover888 said:


> In some stores, your SO counts toward your quota (when you pick it up).  In other stores, your SO is a gift with a cherry on top because it doesn't count toward your quota.




Thanks purselover that explains


----------



## hopiko

Allinbee said:


> Any Iris SO show up lately? Still waiting for mine. It has been 2 years.



My Iris SO was placed in April 2012 and it arrived in July 2013.


----------



## kat99

Have any Anemone SOs shown up yet?


----------



## starstarz

kat99 said:


> Have any Anemone SOs shown up yet?


 
I'm waiting mine too..............................


----------



## Allinbee

hopiko said:


> My Iris SO was placed in April 2012 and it arrived in July 2013.



Thanks Hopiko. Mine was from june 2012... no sign til now.... sadly


----------



## hopiko

Allinbee said:


> Thanks Hopiko. Mine was from june 2012... no sign til now.... sadly



I hope yours comes soon!  I had given up hope and there it was one happy day!  

I am still waiting on my April 2013 SO.....le sigh!  After a year when every one else's are arriving! You start to wonder!

Wishing you speedy SO vibes!  Please post a pic (or 10)!) when she arrives!


----------



## duna

I picked up today my RAC order Birkin which I had placed in September 2013: 9 months, not too bad!


----------



## purselover888

duna said:


> I picked up today my RAC order Birkin which I had placed in September 2013: 9 months, not too bad!



Yay!  Congrats!  Which color if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## duna

purselover888 said:


> Yay!  Congrats!  Which color if you don't mind me asking?



Raisin Clemence.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

duna said:


> I picked up today my RAC order Birkin which I had placed in September 2013: 9 months, not too bad!




Yay!!! You give me hope mine will show up soon! I'm so antsy!


----------



## duna

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yay!!! You give me hope mine will show up soon! I'm so antsy!



Crossing fingers for you!!!


----------



## doves75

duna said:


> I picked up today my RAC order Birkin which I had placed in September 2013: 9 months, not too bad!




Woohoo...so happy to hear this duna. Please do a reveal soon )


----------



## dharma

duna said:


> Raisin Clemence.



Congrats! I'm sure it's gorgeous! I love raisin!

Still waiting from December 2012...... 
Although mine is a sellier Kelly and I've noticed the birkins seem to come in faster. Anyone else waiting on a sellier Kelly? I believe the others in my particular store have taken 2 or more years but they do come eventually.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Not sure if my SA even placed the SO. When I called back to inquire, she made it sound like she didn't know the status of the order as if she never placed it. This makes me so sad. Also, she mentioned something about how I could potentially get a B that is not called for by someone. When I mentioned that my DH was willing to get me my B if I get it within a year , she was like it probably wouldn't happen. Kinda bummed. I don't mind not getting it, it just sucks when they false hope.


----------



## kat99

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Not sure if my SA even placed the SO. When I called back to inquire, she made it sound like she didn't know the status of the order as if she never placed it. This makes me so sad. Also, she mentioned something about how I could potentially get a B that is not called for by someone. When I mentioned that my DH was willing to get me my B if I get it within a year , she was like it probably wouldn't happen. Kinda bummed. I don't mind not getting it, it just sucks when they false hope.



That must be incredibly frustrating! There is def. a way they can confirm the SO - probably not where it is in the "queue" but they can either check directly or ask Paris about the status. Maybe she just meant she couldn't check the exact status of where it is in the "line"?


----------



## audreylita

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Not sure if my SA even placed the SO. When I called back to inquire, she made it sound like she didn't know the status of the order as if she never placed it. This makes me so sad. Also, she mentioned something about how I could potentially get a B that is not called for by someone. When I mentioned that my DH was willing to get me my B if I get it within a year , she was like it probably wouldn't happen. Kinda bummed. I don't mind not getting it, it just sucks when they false hope.



Interesting response and really unnecessary.  I had an SA who did the same thing to me.  When I asked if there was a way to check the status of my SO because it had been over two years, I was given a vague answer and then she stopped returning my calls.  I switched SA's and then magically my bag came in the following week!  

Sometimes things do take a little longer.  And don't think twice about switching SA's.  One person I'd been working with in another boutique went from accommodating to down right cold.  I purchased a croc bag on my second visit to that boutique and after that he got very chilly to me and stopped returning my calls.  I haven't been to that boutique in awhile but when I do go back I will be working with someone else.  It's a bit bewildering that this happens and we should always work with someone who makes our shopping experience a happy one.  Especially when we're paying these prices!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

audreylita said:


> Interesting response and really unnecessary.  I had an SA who did the same thing to me.  When I asked if there was a way to check the status of my SO because it had been over two years, I was given a vague answer and then she stopped returning my calls.  I switched SA's and then magically my bag came in the following week!
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes things do take a little longer.  And don't think twice about switching SA's.  One person I'd been working with in another boutique went from accommodating to down right cold.  I purchased a croc bag on my second visit to that boutique and after that he got very chilly to me and stopped returning my calls.  I haven't been to that boutique in awhile but when I do go back I will be working with someone else.  It's a bit bewildering that this happens and we should always work with someone who makes our shopping experience a happy one.  Especially when we're paying these prices!




How do you suggest I start a new relationship? Not sure what the protocol is. She put me on the wish list so can I have someone else check the status? TIA!!!!!


----------



## audreylita

Jhoshopgirl said:


> How do you suggest I start a new relationship? Not sure what the protocol is. She put me on the wish list so can I have someone else check the status? TIA!!!!!



Dunno, just use your own judgement.  I personally would just go on the SA's day off.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

audreylita said:


> Dunno, just use your own judgement.  I personally would just go on the SA's day off.




Thanks!!!


----------



## audreylita

Has anyone gotten anything recently?  I'm almost a year from placing my last SO, still waiting.


----------



## TankerToad

I'm past a year 
Sigh....


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

:tumbleweed:


----------



## purselover888

I see the three panel ones starting to come out now...so I guess the bicolors start coming out a month or two after that....soooooo....I guess I might not get mine until after the August holiday....


----------



## etoupebirkin

Mine took about 9 months.


----------



## audreylita

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> :tumbleweed:



My feelings exactly!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My last one to come in was only 6 months, but my currant SO has been already taken much longer at 9 months out from time of order.  But, over the years, the process has improved.  In the old days, it was common for them to take a couple of years.


----------



## twigz

Almost over a year for me too.. :cry:


----------



## audreylita

This bag is taking longer than my other leather SO's as well.  Maybe having to deal with all the replacement skunk bags has pushed the regular SO's off production for now?  I haven't gotten that replacement bag either and with August quickly approaching it's anyone's guess how long things are going to take.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

My April 2013 SO has not come in. My April 2012 came in July 2013.  Maybe soon?


----------



## kat99

One is past a year...the other I was advised would be "easier" and come in by this summer but now I think it is looking more and more doubtful


----------



## starstarz

My SO ordered in SEP 2013 has just arrived! Yay yay


----------



## audreylita

starstarz said:


> My SO ordered in SEP 2013 has just arrived! Yay yay



Wow that's great news!!!

I wonder if more will show up before the great August shut down.


----------



## TankerToad

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> :tumbleweed:



This


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

audreylita said:


> Wow that's great news!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if more will show up before the great August shut down.




Here's hoping!


----------



## sparklyprincess

I ordered mine in December 2013 and was told 6 months. Still waiting. It was a "simple" order (standard non-seasonal color in chevre with pop color interior). 

My last one was a single color order, but in a discontinued color, and took about a year.


----------



## sydgirl

audreylita said:


> Wow that's great news!!!
> 
> I wonder if more will show up before the great August shut down.



What's the great August shut down??


----------



## bagidiotic

sydgirl said:


> What's the great August shut down??



Haha don't panic
It's referring to artisans long summer break in august lol


----------



## sydgirl

bagidiotic said:


> Haha don't panic
> It's referring to artisans long summer break in august lol



So no new stock coming in for a while then??


----------



## bagidiotic

sydgirl said:


> So no new stock coming in for a while then??



Haha of coz there will be
As you know anything can happen
H is full of surprises haha
Its all bout luck


----------



## Asherbirkel

In Dubai, you cant even dream about SO...
The normal seasonal TOGO can take up to 2-2,5 years. Sad story.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

My sa ask me to put a SO in OCt, so excited!


----------



## bagidiotic

MRS.Hermes said:


> My sa ask me to put a SO in OCt, so excited!



Congrats
Have a gd time choosing your dream combo


----------



## MRS.Hermes

bagidiotic said:


> Congrats
> Have a gd time choosing your dream combo




Thanks! But it's hard to choose. I am thinking tri color  birkin, rose confetti 1q, c9 soufre and 7m blue
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 or e5, c9 and 7m


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## CocoB

Mine was ordered at the end of October 2013 and arrived early June.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Can I special order ghillies? Thanks in advance!


----------



## audreylita

CocoB said:


> Mine was ordered at the end of October 2013 and arrived early June.



Mine was ordered fall of 2013 and I'm still waiting.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

audreylita said:


> Mine was ordered fall of 2013 and I'm still waiting.




I was so hopeful for July! 


Anyone get their order this month?


----------



## audreylita

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I was so hopeful for July!
> 
> 
> Anyone get their order this month?



I'm still hopeful, too.  Maybe they're en route!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

audreylita said:


> I'm still hopeful, too.  Maybe they're en route!





One can only hope!


----------



## purselover888

I think some SO's arrived last summer even up to mid-August, so we might have hope for a couple more weeks until after the holiday....


----------



## Giules

MRS.Hermes said:


> Can I special order ghillies? Thanks in advance!


 
I dont believe so. Ghilles is a collection bag that Hermes sometimes offer in different colors. But ask a SA and they will be able to put you on the right direction.


----------



## Giules

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I was so hopeful for July!
> 
> 
> Anyone get their order this month?


 


audreylita said:


> I'm still hopeful, too. Maybe they're en route!


 
Audreylita, I order mine in Dec 2013 Just received it last week. They are coming slowly but surely!


----------



## HerLuv

Any hope for a two-year old SO?


----------



## sparklyprincess

Giules said:


> Audreylita, I order mine in Dec 2013 Just received it last week. They are coming slowly but surely!




Ooooh that's when I ordered mine. Hoping it is on the way!


----------



## audreylita

HerLuv said:


> Any hope for a two-year old SO?



Yes, I had one that took over two years and showed up when I least expected it.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Giules said:


> I dont believe so. Ghilles is a collection bag that Hermes sometimes offer in different colors. But ask a SA and they will be able to put you on the right direction.




Thank you very much


----------



## HerLuv

audreylita said:


> Yes, I had one that took over two years and showed up when I least expected it.



Thanks Audreylita. Is yours in chevre leather? Any special reason why it took longer than your other SOs? Mine is just a regular togo leather


----------



## audreylita

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Audreylita. Is yours in chevre leather? Any special reason why it took longer than your other SOs? Mine is just a regular togo leather



Mine was croc but others with croc SO's were receiving theirs long before mine came in.  No rhyme or reason.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## CocoB

audreylita said:


> Mine was ordered fall of 2013 and I'm still waiting.



Don't lose faith! I don't know what you ordered, but I honestly wonder whether the choice of more popular, continuous colors is what made mine come more quickly. This was my first SO, and I tried to choose colors that are continuously produced because I was scared that I'd get a notice in six months that my order was cancelled given the lack of a color/leather. Do you think there's anything to that?


----------



## purselover888

Croc SO's are so unpredictable!  But it will be worth it when it shows up!


----------



## audreylita

CocoB said:


> Don't lose faith! I don't know what you ordered, but I honestly wonder whether the choice of more popular, continuous colors is what made mine come more quickly. This was my first SO, and I tried to choose colors that are continuously produced because I was scared that I'd get a notice in six months that my order was cancelled given the lack of a color/leather. Do you think there's anything to that?



It's just graphite clemence.


----------



## CocoB

audreylita said:


> It's just graphite clemence.


 
Well there goes that theory.


----------



## duna

audreylita said:


> It's just graphite clemence.



Clemence usually arrives fairly quickly: I recieved my Clemence Raisin Birkin which I had ordered last Fall 1 month ago, while I'm still waiting for a Swift orange Birkin ordered at the same time. I know Swift is slower, I waited 2 years for a Graphite Swift.


----------



## Nahreen

duna said:


> Clemence usually arrives fairly quickly: I recieved my Clemence Raisin Birkin which I had ordered last Fall 1 month ago, while I'm still waiting for a Swift orange Birkin ordered at the same time. I know Swift is slower, I waited 2 years for a Graphite Swift.



Are your orders special orders or some podium or "wishlist"?
Here the SA call it wishlist but someone else wrote in another thread that there are no "wishlists" and that it means the SA don't want to sell to you. It is so confusing. I'm on a wishlist and based on how much bags they get it is estimated two years of waiting.


----------



## duna

Nahreen said:


> Are your orders special orders or some podium or "wishlist"?
> Here the SA call it wishlist but someone else wrote in another thread that there are no "wishlists" and that it means the SA don't want to sell to you. It is so confusing. I'm on a wishlist and based on how much bags they get it is estimated two years of waiting.



Mine are Special Orders, at my store you cannot place Podium Orders anymore, just SO.


----------



## Nahreen

duna said:


> Mine are Special Orders, at my store you cannot place Podium Orders anymore, just SO.



Thanks Duna. So if you want a particular colour/leather/hardware combo you will need to do an SO at your store even if it is not a bi or tri coloured bag?

I've not managed to work out how this "ordering business" works at our store and how often they go to Paris. They are a franchise.


----------



## duna

Nahreen said:


> Thanks Duna. So if you want a particular colour/leather/hardware combo you will need to do an SO at your store even if it is not a bi or tri coloured bag?
> 
> I've not managed to work out how this "ordering business" works at our store and how often they go to Paris. They are a franchise.



Yes, in fact among 5 SOs I placed between last Fall and this Spring, only one is bi-colour, all the others are solid colours.

I don't know how franchise stores work, since even between Hermès owned stores things differ, in different parts of the world. But I think that what we used to call Special Order is now called RAC (Rest A Comander): the SM has a book with all the possible colour/leather combos and you have to choose among these. Certain colours are only offered in certain leathers, so you have to go with what they offer. Usually stores let you place RAC orders twice a year, in the Fall and in the Spring. HTH


----------



## purselover888

Nahreen said:


> Thanks Duna. So if you want a particular colour/leather/hardware combo you will need to do an SO at your store even if it is not a bi or tri coloured bag?
> 
> I've not managed to work out how this "ordering business" works at our store and how often they go to Paris. They are a franchise.



Franchise stores goto podium just like corporate stores.  Wish list is not really a podium order.  They just take down your preference and you are supposed to get off the list in order when the bag comes in.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Nahreen said:


> Thanks Duna. So if you want a particular colour/leather/hardware combo you will need to do an SO at your store even if it is not a bi or tri coloured bag?
> 
> I've not managed to work out how this "ordering business" works at our store and how often they go to Paris. They are a franchise.



Have you read this thread? 

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/podium-order-po-vs-special-order-so-721194.html


----------



## Nahreen

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Have you read this thread?
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/podium-order-po-vs-special-order-so-721194.html



Yes I did but then someone wrote in the ParisBirkin thread today that if the SA said there's a wait of "x" years, the list is closed, no B/K is basically the same as saying they don't want to sell to you. It got me confused because the SAs here only talk about their " wishlist " and nothing about PO or SO. 

The wishlist here was closed when I asked last summer, I checked in Oct13 and still closed but they hoped to open it in January14. They took down my specifications in December13. In Jan14 the opening was however postponed further. The reason for not having it open was they said they had recieved so few of previous orders so they closed the list whilst waiting for the orders to come in. When I visited in May, they did say that my request was on their list as per March14 and that it looked good but it most likely will take 2 years of waiting. I don't mind waiting 2 years for my dreambag but I don't want to wait for 2 years and then it turns out they never intended to sell to me.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

duna said:


> Yes, in fact among 5 SOs I placed between last Fall and this Spring, only one is bi-colour, all the others are solid colours.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how franchise stores work, since even between Hermès owned stores things differ, in different parts of the world. But I think that what we used to call Special Order is now called RAC (Rest A Comander): the SM has a book with all the possible colour/leather combos and you have to choose among these. Certain colours are only offered in certain leathers, so you have to go with what they offer. Usually stores let you place RAC orders twice a year, in the Fall and in the Spring. HTH




may i ask rac in fall means oct&#65311;thanks in advance


----------



## MSO13

Nahreen said:


> Yes I did but then someone wrote in the ParisBirkin thread today that if the SA said there's a wait of "x" years, the list is closed, no B/K is basically the same as saying they don't want to sell to you. It got me confused because the SAs here only talk about their " wishlist " and nothing about PO or SO.
> 
> The wishlist here was closed when I asked last summer, I checked in Oct13 and still closed but they hoped to open it in January14. They took down my specifications in December13. In Jan14 the opening was however postponed further. The reason for not having it open was they said they had recieved so few of previous orders so they closed the list whilst waiting for the orders to come in. When I visited in May, they did say that my request was on their list as per March14 and that it looked good but it most likely will take 2 years of waiting. I don't mind waiting 2 years for my dreambag but I don't want to wait for 2 years and then it turns out they never intended to sell to me.



The Paris thread post you're talking about which I also read is the opinion of one SA, lots of people at FSH get the "list closed" brush off in Paris because it's the mothership and they can't supply everyone. I do not think you're saying the same thing, your boutique has you in the list and if/when the receive your bag and you've moved to the top of the list it will be yours. 

The posts here I think are about long time clients who are able to regularly order bi color, special request or HG bags in the exact specs, I don't think everyone is eligible to make these orders but it depends on your boutique.


----------



## duna

MRS.Hermes said:


> may i ask rac in fall means oct&#65311;thanks in advance



It could be October, but it could also be September (as it was last year) or November (2 years ago) this is at my store, but dates can vary from one country to another or even from one store to another in the same country. At my store the SM or SA tell you when you can place a RAC order.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## purselover888

Nahreen said:


> Yes I did but then someone wrote in the ParisBirkin thread today that if the SA said there's a wait of "x" years, the list is closed, no B/K is basically the same as saying they don't want to sell to you. It got me confused because the SAs here only talk about their " wishlist " and nothing about PO or SO.
> 
> The wishlist here was closed when I asked last summer, I checked in Oct13 and still closed but they hoped to open it in January14. They took down my specifications in December13. In Jan14 the opening was however postponed further. The reason for not having it open was they said they had recieved so few of previous orders so they closed the list whilst waiting for the orders to come in. When I visited in May, they did say that my request was on their list as per March14 and that it looked good but it most likely will take 2 years of waiting. I don't mind waiting 2 years for my dreambag but I don't want to wait for 2 years and then it turns out they never intended to sell to me.



In my opinion, if an SA says the words "'x' years" and wish list" to you, you can give them your specs , forget about it, and move onto the next store.  If your "wish" comes true, then it will be a pleasant surprise.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

duna said:


> It could be October, but it could also be September (as it was last year) or November (2 years ago) this is at my store, but dates can vary from one country to another or even from one store to another in the same country. At my store the SM or SA tell you when you can place a RAC order.




thanks duna&#65281;I've been told Oct for this year.


----------



## Lucbumbi

MRS.Hermes said:


> Thanks! But it's hard to choose. I am thinking tri color  birkin, rose confetti 1q, c9 soufre and 7m blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or e5, c9 and 7m
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2701568



Lovely combinations - I also ordered a Kelly 28cm sellier Bi colour in rose confetti and rose tyrien! Can't wait to get it also!


----------



## HerLuv

Lucbumbi said:


> Lovely combinations - I also ordered a Kelly 28cm sellier Bi colour in rose confetti and rose tyrien! Can't wait to get it also!



Must be lovely Lucbumbi.. what leather did you choose? Is chevre available for sellier 28? Thanks


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Lucbumbi said:


> Lovely combinations - I also ordered a Kelly 28cm sellier Bi colour in rose confetti and rose tyrien! Can't wait to get it also!




Sounds good! I love rose confetti and rose tyrien! How's your order? And when did you order?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

SO placed last October arrived this week.  Just slightly over 9 months.  Not bad.


----------



## audreylita

Cavalier Girl said:


> SO placed last October arrived this week.  Just slightly over 9 months.  Not bad.



Yay, congrats!  

There's still hope for those of us that placed orders last fall as well.


----------



## purselover888

Cavalier Girl said:


> SO placed last October arrived this week.  Just slightly over 9 months.  Not bad.



ooh Congrats!!!!!  Can you share what it is??  So excited and happy for you!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

A, I'm hoping yours is on it's way, too, since we ordered about the same time

Mine was a pretty simple order&#8230;&#8230;.30cm Togo Birkin in BE with turquoise interior and GHW.  It should be here sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Cavalier Girl said:


> A, I'm hoping yours is on it's way, too, since we ordered about the same time
> 
> Mine was a pretty simple order.30cm Togo Birkin in BE with turquoise interior and GHW.  It should be here sometime tomorrow.




Sound like a very nice combo!


----------



## purselover888

Cavalier Girl said:


> A, I'm hoping yours is on it's way, too, since we ordered about the same time
> 
> Mine was a pretty simple order.30cm Togo Birkin in BE with turquoise interior and GHW.  It should be here sometime tomorrow.



Sounds beautiful!  So happy for you!  Please do a reveal if you are so inclined!  

(And thanks for giving me hope that the SO deliveries might continue for a while longer in August...)


----------



## Cavalier Girl

purselover888 said:


> Sounds beautiful!  So happy for you!  Please do a reveal if you are so inclined!
> 
> (And thanks for giving me hope that the SO deliveries might continue for a while longer in August...)



My store usually gets deliveries on Wednesdays, which means it was probably unpacked this morning.  Hope yours arrives soon!


----------



## purselover888

Cavalier Girl said:


> My store usually gets deliveries on Wednesdays, which means it was probably unpacked this morning.  Hope yours arrives soon!



Thank you so much!  I think today is Thursday here, though...So excited for your SO!


----------



## bagidiotic

Cavalier Girl said:


> A, I'm hoping yours is on it's way, too, since we ordered about the same time
> 
> Mine was a pretty simple order.30cm Togo Birkin in BE with turquoise interior and GHW.  It should be here sometime tomorrow.



Congrats dear
So exciting
Cant wait to open and see it right


----------



## doves75

Cavalier Girl said:


> A, I'm hoping yours is on it's way, too, since we ordered about the same time
> 
> Mine was a pretty simple order.30cm Togo Birkin in BE with turquoise interior and GHW.  It should be here sometime tomorrow.




Congrats dear!!! Sounds like a lovely combos... Pose post some reveal pic of this new SO B30.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## chicinthecity777

Cavalier Girl said:


> A, I'm hoping yours is on it's way, too, since we ordered about the same time
> 
> Mine was a pretty simple order.30cm Togo Birkin in BE with turquoise interior and GHW.  It should be here sometime tomorrow.



Congrats! 

I started to think mine won't come this year after all...


----------



## Darma

Cavalier Girl said:


> A, I'm hoping yours is on it's way, too, since we ordered about the same time
> 
> Mine was a pretty simple order.30cm Togo Birkin in BE with turquoise interior and GHW.  It should be here sometime tomorrow.


 
OMG, we are like twins.  I placed an SO for 35cm Togo Birkin in BE with turquoise interior but in PHW this spring.  So, 9 months means I may get it for Christmas!  Crossing my fingers....


----------



## Cavalier Girl

I'll post pictures tomorrow if the weather breaks.  It's been cloudy here all day.  I tried  earlier and just couldn't get the color right.  

Darma, what a nice Christmas surprise that would be!  You have excellent taste!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.


----------



## kewave

^
Awesome!


----------



## TankerToad

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.


 
SWOON! It is pure delight. CONGRATS~I know this bag will have special meaning.
A treasure to be sure.


----------



## audreylita

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.



Sweet.  Congrats!!!


----------



## hopiko

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.



*WOWOWOW,!  Gorgeous, stunning, amazing colors!!  Congrats. Enjoy her,*


----------



## kat99

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.




Oh my!!


----------



## purselover888

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.



Wow!  I love it!  A great combo you chose!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.




Omg!! gorgeous colours!! Is it chevre? BE looks so vibrant in this picture! CONGRATS!


----------



## mp4

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.



Congrats!!! Waiting for more pics!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladies, received my SO in seven months. That didn't seem long at all!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, received my SO in seven months. That didn't seem long at all!




Congrats!! That was really fast.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Congrats!! That was really fast.



Thanks, I couldn't believe it and my SA could not give me a time frame window at all when I placed the order. Plus, I had just bought an anemone B35 four weeks earlier and needed special approval from management to buy two Bs in a month within the USA. Now, I am on lonely Ban Island, *Hermesdiorduo*.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## doves75

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.




Woohoo...nice color combo...we'd love to see more &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, I couldn't believe it and my SA could not give me a time frame window at all when I placed the order. Plus, I had just bought an anemone B35 four weeks earlier and needed special approval from management to buy two Bs in a month within the USA. Now, I am on lonely Ban Island, *Hermesdiorduo*.




Oh VigeeLeBrun, 2 B in a month ??!! I would need an approval from DH and my bank/CC company on top of the approval from H management. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
And btw...you won't be on the ban island for too long since all those beautiful scarfs are starting show up in stores and online. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, I couldn't believe it and my SA could not give me a time frame window at all when I placed the order. Plus, I had just bought an anemone B35 four weeks earlier and needed special approval from management to buy two Bs in a month within the USA. Now, I am on lonely Ban Island, *Hermesdiorduo*.




I wouldn't mind being on Ban Island myself with an anemone and RC chevre B. Plus just 7 months wait? That's really fast. Lucky to be able to get two within the 2nd half of the year. Enjoy them in the best of health


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Oh VigeeLeBrun, 2 B in a month ??!! I would need an approval from DH and my bank/CC company on top of the approval from H management. &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> And btw...you won't be on the ban island for too long since all those beautiful scarfs are starting show up in stores and online. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



*doves*, I fear that I might be on Ban Island for a few months. So worth it though as my interest as switched over from H scarves to bags! Ban Island isn't so bad, I bought five new bathing suits before I went, lol.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I wouldn't mind being on Ban Island myself with an anemone and RC chevre B. Plus just 7 months wait? That's really fast. Lucky to be able to get two within the 2nd half of the year. Enjoy them in the best of health



Thanks, *Hermesdiorduo*! I needed to hear that and I LOVE both Bs


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *doves*, I fear that I might be on Ban Island for a few months. So worth it though as my interest as switched over from H scarves to bags! Ban Island isn't so bad, I bought five new bathing suits before I went, lol.




Wow...You did plan to stay on the island for a while. It's time to enjoy the sun and the Birkins. )


----------



## jyyanks

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.


This is a dream bag - my 2 favorite colors combines!!! Congrats!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Wow...*You did plan to stay on the island for a while. *It's time to enjoy the sun and the Birkins. )



*doves*, I can't buy ONE of anything, lol


----------



## bagidiotic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, I couldn't believe it and my SA could not give me a time frame window at all when I placed the order. Plus, I had just bought an anemone B35 four weeks earlier and needed special approval from management to buy two Bs in a month within the USA. Now, I am on lonely Ban Island, *Hermesdiorduo*.



If I were you I wouldn't mind in ban island haha
Two gorgeous b
Sexy bikini
Sun n sand
Lovely moment to recuperate haha


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bagidiotic said:


> If I were you I wouldn't mind in ban island haha
> Two gorgeous b
> Sexy bikini
> Sun n sand
> Lovely moment to recuperate haha



Thanks, *bagidiotic*! I am spending my days working on my tan, lol.


----------



## Jadeite

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.




Promising! Needs a full frontal.


----------



## hopiko

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *doves*, I fear that I might be on Ban Island for a few months. So worth it though as my interest as switched over from H scarves to bags! Ban Island isn't so bad, I bought five new bathing suits before I went, lol.



I can picture you, looking fab in jack Rogers espadrilles, chic resort wear and a casual chèvre B as you " beach bag"!  Only on ban island

I hope you brought lots of cash for cold drinks at the tiki bar! 

Your visit will be short and at some point you may actually miss the island!

Enjoy your gorgeous new Bs!


And, to stay on topic....still waiting on my SO B from April 2013 and SO wallet from May 2013 (which was supposed to be fast!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hopiko said:


> I can picture you, looking fab in jack Rogers espadrilles, chic resort wear and a casual chèvre B as you " beach bag"!  Only on ban island
> 
> I hope you brought lots of cash for cold drinks at the tiki bar!
> 
> Your visit will be short and at some point you may actually miss the island!
> 
> Enjoy your gorgeous new Bs!
> 
> 
> And, to stay on topic....still waiting on my SO B from April 2013 and SO wallet from May 2013 (which was supposed to be fast!)




hopiko, thanks! It is gorgeous here on Ban Island, lol. 

Dying to know, what is your SO that is taking so long? I bet they are super beautiful!


----------



## Keekeee

hopiko said:


> I can picture you, looking fab in jack Rogers espadrilles, chic resort wear and a casual chèvre B as you " beach bag"!  Only on ban island
> 
> I hope you brought lots of cash for cold drinks at the tiki bar!
> 
> Your visit will be short and at some point you may actually miss the island!
> 
> Enjoy your gorgeous new Bs!
> 
> 
> And, to stay on topic....still waiting on my SO B from April 2013 and SO wallet from May 2013 (which was supposed to be fast!)




Oh you're still waiting on your SO from April 2013 hmmm... I hope it turns up fast.
Mine was also ordered April 2013. I received it April 2014. So it was exactly 12 months. Mine was the last one that came from April 2013 orders. My local store ordered 6 SOs. The first one, a tri-color chevre, arrived within 3 months. Then the rest arrived within 6 to 10 months. Mine was the last to arrived (it was a bi color chevre).
I hope you get yours soon.
What did u order?


----------



## TankerToad

Keekeee said:


> Oh you're still waiting on your SO from April 2013 hmmm... I hope it turns up fast.
> Mine was also ordered April 2013. I received it April 2014. So it was exactly 12 months. Mine was the last one that came from April 2013 orders. My local store ordered 6 SOs. The first one, a tri-color chevre, arrived within 3 months. Then the rest arrived within 6 to 10 months. Mine was the last to arrived (it was a bi color chevre).
> I hope you get yours soon.
> What did u order?


I also ordered in April 2014 and still waiting........
Am a very impatient person. This is why I have always passed on SOs. The waiting makes me nuts. Prefer a PO which seems more predictable.
CONGRATS to all who have gotten their bags. I'm truely thrilled for you and thank you so much for sharing. They are so fun to see and gives the rest of us hope that our bags are out there somewhere.......


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Keekeee

TankerToad said:


> I also ordered in April 2014 and still waiting........
> Am a very impatient person. This is why I have always passed on SOs. The waiting makes me nuts. Prefer a PO which seems more predictable.
> CONGRATS to all who have gotten their bags. I'm truely thrilled for you and thank you so much for sharing. They are so fun to see and gives the rest of us hope that our bags are out there somewhere.......




Oh TT.. I hope you get your SO soon..!
It will worth the wait though im sure.
I think production is a bit slow now with all the skunky smelly bag that paris has to replaced..


----------



## hopiko

Keekeee said:


> Oh you're still waiting on your SO from April 2013 hmmm... I hope it turns up fast.
> Mine was also ordered April 2013. I received it April 2014. So it was exactly 12 months. Mine was the last one that came from April 2013 orders. My local store ordered 6 SOs. The first one, a tri-color chevre, arrived within 3 months. Then the rest arrived within 6 to 10 months. Mine was the last to arrived (it was a bi color chevre).
> I hope you get yours soon.
> What did u order?



Strangely, mine is a simple chèvre b30 bicolor in basic colors.   I recently checked and the order was still open.  

Ironically, I am waiting on 2 skunk replacements as well.  

Very disheartening.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hopiko said:


> Strangely, mine is a simple chèvre b30 bicolor in basic colors.   I recently checked and the order was still open.
> 
> Ironically, I am waiting on 2 skunk replacements as well.
> 
> Very disheartening.



Wow, *hopiko*, you have been hit hard! My sympathies and hopefully you will get all three bags soon.


----------



## bagidiotic

hopiko said:


> Strangely, mine is a simple chèvre b30 bicolor in basic colors.   I recently checked and the order was still open.
> 
> Ironically, I am waiting on 2 skunk replacements as well.
> 
> Very disheartening.



 Cheer up 
They will come to you very soon
3 in a row
You will be very delighted then


----------



## Darma

Cavalier Girl said:


> Not a great picture, but it's something.    Will try to do better tomorrow.


 
Yum... I am drooling... Thanks for the picture and awaiting for more..


----------



## HerLuv

Question please.. since my SO has been pending for two years  and now my friend offers me her SO slot (from another store), shall i order the same combo? The combo of my first SO is the one I like most. Will it come someday? Or i can forget about it and order another SO? So confused now... what do you all think?


----------



## purselover888

HerLuv said:


> Question please.. since my SO has been pending for two years  and now my friend offers me her SO slot (from another store), shall i order the same combo? The combo of my first SO is the one I like most. Will it come someday? Or i can forget about it and order another SO? So confused now... what do you all think?



No, don't order the same!  (Unless you want two of that one which I assume you don't.)  It might or might not come, but it's possible that it will and yes I have heard of SO's coming in later than 2 years.  Did you ask your SA if it's still in the system?  Google Kinesic interrogation and look at her face when she answers.  Just kidding.


----------



## HerLuv

purselover888 said:


> No, don't order the same!  (Unless you want two of that one which I assume you don't.)  It might or might not come, but it's possible that it will and yes I have heard of SO's coming in later than 2 years.  Did you ask your SA if it's still in the system?  Google Kinesic interrogation and look at her face when she answers.  Just kidding.



Thanks purselover, no I dont want the same color even if the first one was for b and this one is for k... my SA said it is still in the system but I am not sure now. When I ordered it, I asked for a togo birkin with one main color and another color for the two straps, interior and handle with no piping.. i have just finished reading the SO combo bag thread and saw nothing like the color placement i asked for. The ones with same color for the side panels as the main color and different colored strap/interior/handle always have piping. Now I am not sure if my SA submitted my SO. Opinion please? Thank you.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> Question please.. since my SO has been pending for two years  and now my friend offers me her SO slot (from another store), shall i order the same combo? The combo of my first SO is the one I like most. Will it come someday? Or i can forget about it and order another SO? So confused now... what do you all think?



*HerLuv*, I agree with *purselover* ~ don't place another SO for the same bag. There is a slight chance that your SO was never placed but it could come in two years later, that's not unheard of with H. I would definitely ask my SA or the SM of your store and get a status update. Don't be surprised if they both say they have no idea when it will arrive from Paris.


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks Vig, based on your experiences with SOs, do you know if no piping is allowed without second color placed on side panels? Thanks


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Vig, based on your experiences with SOs, do you know if no piping is allowed without second color placed on side panels? Thanks



*HerLuv*, there are special rules regarding piping but I am not up to speed with them right now, so I can't help you with this. 
Ladies, any comments about piping and SOs?


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks Vig


----------



## Keekeee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HerLuv*, there are special rules regarding piping but I am not up to speed with them right now, so I can't help you with this.
> 
> Ladies, any comments about piping and SOs?




These are the only combos i know of..


----------



## HerLuv

Wow thanks Keekee! So i guess my combo request with no piping does not exist! I requested birkin bicolor version 2 with no piping..


----------



## audreylita

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Vig



Typically if you place an order for something that is not accepted by Paris they will simply tell you and that happens pretty early on.  If you haven't heard that it was rejected and your SA says the bag is still in the system then you can pretty much expect the bag to show up, when is anyone's guess.  If you place a special order and then don't want it when it comes in, I've heard that your chances of ever placing a special order again are pretty slim.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

HerLuv said:


> Wow thanks Keekee! So i guess my combo request with no piping does not exist! I requested bicolor version 2 with no piping..



If the piping was available when you placed the order then it would be a go.  Just because something isn't available now doesn't mean anything about a pre-existing order.  I've had special orders come in when that color was no longer offered in that newer time frame.  So what you can or cannot order now has nothing to do with something you've previously ordered.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

*Keekee*, thanks so much for posting these H SO spec sheets. *Herluv*, my SO was a B bi-colored version one and took six months to receive it, just to give you a rough idea of the time frame.

At my local H, if an SO is rejected by a customer the chances of being offered another SO or even a regular B/K will be slim to none IMO.


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks Audreylita and Vig... hmm I guess there is still a chance... I wasnt aware of this spec sheet so I am not sure if the choice was available at the time. I was not informed that the SO was rejected by Paris. Anybody (with SOs submitted in 2012) ordered bicolor version 2 with no piping? Anybody's seen one before?


----------



## HerLuv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Keekee*, thanks so much for posting these H SO spec sheets. *Herluv*, my SO was a B bi-colored version one and took six months to receive it, just to give you a rough idea of the time frame.
> 
> At my local H, if an SO is rejected by a customer the chances of being offered another SO or even a regular B/K will be slim to none IMO.



Yes I dont plan on rejecting the SO. That's why I am trying to get some ideas if the combo I requested for my first SO was available. I really love that combo so if there is no chance then i will do the same color combo (version 1, bicolor Kelly).


----------



## ayc

Keekee, audreylita, vigeeLeBrun,

I was wondering...I had placed a SO in April.  How many are allow in 1 yr?

Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

ayc said:


> Keekee, audreylita, vigeeLeBrun,
> 
> I was wondering...I had placed a SO in April.  How many are allow in 1 yr?
> 
> Thanks!



You are only allowed one SO at a time.  New rules are you need to wait until your SO is delivered before they will let you place another order.

I've heard stories of people going to other boutiques to get in another SO to get around the rules, only to have Paris cancel that order because they saw there was already one outstanding.


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> You are only allowed one SO at a time.  New rules are you need to wait until your SO is delivered before they will let you place another order.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard stories of people going to other boutiques to get in another SO to get around the rules, only to have Paris cancel that order because they saw there was already one outstanding.




Oh...&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;
I placed an SO in Oct 2013 and I placed another one in Feb'14 and the SA and the SM said it's ok. May be I should asked if both are still in the system since I have not received the one from 2013. 
So, if I have outstanding SO that has not been delivered for 2 years, that means I cannot placed an SO until the SO bag delivered? &#128532;


----------



## ayc

audreylita said:


> You are only allowed one SO at a time.  New rules are you need to wait until your SO is delivered before they will let you place another order.
> 
> I've heard stories of people going to other boutiques to get in another SO to get around the rules, only to have Paris cancel that order because they saw there was already one outstanding.



thank you for the information !


----------



## audreylita

doves75 said:


> Oh...&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;
> I placed an SO in Oct 2013 and I placed another one in Feb'14 and the SA and the SM said it's ok. May be I should asked if both are still in the system since I have not received the one from 2013.
> So, if I have outstanding SO that has not been delivered for 2 years, that means I cannot placed an SO until the SO bag delivered? &#128532;



That's the new rule.  I used to have two or three in the system at a time but now have only one and they will not let me place another order until this one arrives.  

And it seems to be taking forever!


----------



## lady786

doves75 said:


> Oh...&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;
> I placed an SO in Oct 2013 and I placed another one in Feb'14 and the SA and the SM said it's ok. May be I should asked if both are still in the system since I have not received the one from 2013.
> So, if I have outstanding SO that has not been delivered for 2 years, that means I cannot placed an SO until the SO bag delivered? &#128532;


doves i am in a similar boat, i think it really depends on your store.....so there is hope   i think you should be able to place order depending on your stores policy at least i was able to do so. With H you can expect anything


----------



## HerLuv

This is the only one I found without second color on the side panels and no piping. The only difference is I requested the second color for the handle as well.... the combo in this picture is not on the SO spec sheet that Keekee posted. So I guess the rules change all the time? :what:


----------



## purselover888

ayc said:


> Keekee, audreylita, vigeeLeBrun,
> 
> I was wondering...I had placed a SO in April.  How many are allow in 1 yr?
> 
> Thanks!



You should ask your SA/SM because it's always different depending on the client and the store.  There is a definitely alot of talk about the "rule" that you shouldn't place one with one outstanding.  But not everyone is made to follow this rule...


----------



## angrypanda

I am quite confused over this no pipping issue. all birkin has piping. even the photo posted has piping.


----------



## HerLuv

angrypanda said:


> I am quite confused over this no pipping issue. all birkin has piping. even the photo posted has piping.



Hello angrypanda, sorry if my postings confused you. What we meant by no piping was no second color on the piping (piping is the same as the first/main color). Hope it helps.


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> That's the new rule.  I used to have two or three in the system at a time but now have only one and they will not let me place another order until this one arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> And it seems to be taking forever!




Thanks audreylita ....yea...it seems like forever!! Plus the skunk bags &#128532;


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## doves75

lady786 said:


> doves i am in a similar boat, i think it really depends on your store.....so there is hope   i think you should be able to place order depending on your stores policy at least i was able to do so. With H you can expect anything




Thanks lady786....I would check with my SA and SD again. And hopefully both my SO is still in the system and hopefully will materialized soon. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## duna

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Vig, based on your experiences with SOs, do you know if no piping is allowed without second color placed on side panels? Thanks





ayc said:


> Keekee, audreylita, vigeeLeBrun,
> 
> I was wondering...I had placed a SO in April.  How many are allow in 1 yr?
> 
> Thanks!





audreylita said:


> *You are only allowed one SO at a time*.  New rules are you need to wait until your SO is delivered before they will let you place another order.
> 
> I've heard stories of people going to other boutiques to get in another SO to get around the rules, only to have Paris cancel that order because they saw there was already one outstanding.



I think this depends a lot from store to store and country to country: I placed 3 SO (all Birkins) last September and another 2 this past April. So far I have recieved 1 from the ones ordered in September.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> I think this depends a lot from store to store and country to country: I placed 3 SO (all Birkins) last September and another 2 this past April. So far I have recieved 1 from the ones ordered in September.



*duna*, I think that you are absolutely right. It depends on the SM and with H rules are meant to be broken. I bought 3 Bs in 6 months and had a CDC transferred from another store, all which broke H "rules" but had the special approval of my GM.


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *duna*, I think that you are absolutely right. It depends on the SM and with H rules are meant to be broken. I bought 3 Bs in 6 months and had a CDC transferred from another store, all which broke H "rules" but had the special approval of my GM.



Exactly: if the managers like you....they'll do almost anything to make you happy


----------



## luckylove

HerLuv said:


> Wow thanks Keekee! So i guess my combo request with no piping does not exist! I requested birkin bicolor version 2 with no piping..



Hi! I am uncertain as well... Are you saying that for SO's, a bicolor bag must have contrast piping on the outside which matches the contrast lining of the inside, rather than the main color of the exterior?


----------



## Keekeee

luckylove said:


> Hi! I am uncertain as well... Are you saying that for SO's, a bicolor bag must have contrast piping on the outside which matches the contrast lining of the inside, rather than the main color of the exterior?




From what i know, if you chose bi-color (2 colors on the exterior) it has to be with piping, and the interior color will match the piping's color. Unless u chose one color on the exterior it will be without piping (u can still chose different color for the interior though).
The rules of SO might have been different before. But at least since 2013 those are the only combos offered for SO as far as i know..


----------



## chicinthecity777

Keekeee said:


> From what i know, if you chose bi-color (2 colors on the exterior) it has to be with piping, and the interior color will match the piping's color. Unless u chose one color on the exterior it will be without piping (u can still chose different color for the interior though).
> The rules of SO might have been different before. But at least since 2013 those are the only combos offered for SO as far as i know..



This.


----------



## HerLuv

Keekeee said:


> From what i know, if you chose bi-color (2 colors on the exterior) it has to be with piping, and the interior color will match the piping's color. Unless u chose one color on the exterior it will be without piping (u can still chose different color for the interior though).
> The rules of SO might have been different before. But at least since 2013 those are the only combos offered for SO as far as i know..



Based on this.. there is a chance that my SO was never even submitted.... cause I stressed that I didnt want piping.


----------



## chicinthecity777

HerLuv said:


> Based on this.. there is a chance that my SO was never even submitted.... cause I stressed that I didnt want piping.



Can you talk to your store manager/director who might have better contact with Paris to confirm? I have had some minor questions with Paris and my SM always managed to get better answer when she talked to Paris directly.


----------



## kat99

HerLuv said:


> Based on this.. there is a chance that my SO was never even submitted.... cause I stressed that I didnt want piping.



I would check on that...there is a chance also that Paris would just fulfill with the piping.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Crazy, I just checked on my SO this week and it's apparently still in the system...ordered May 2012....waiting, waiting.....


----------



## purselover888

I think the SO we place is supposed to be just a "suggestion."  Like if they don't agree with your color choice, they can also make a substitution, technically speaking.  If your options are not available, they are definitely supposed to let you know, instead of just not saying anything and not putting the order in.  There is a bigger chance they might just make it with the piping.  Of course there is another process for really really specialized special orders where you can even make a custom bag design, but I don't think that is the kind of SO you placed.


----------



## luckylove

Keekeee said:


> From what i know, if you chose bi-color (2 colors on the exterior) it has to be with piping, and the interior color will match the piping's color. Unless u chose one color on the exterior it will be without piping (u can still chose different color for the interior though).
> The rules of SO might have been different before. But at least since 2013 those are the only combos offered for SO as far as i know..



Thank you!


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks Xiang and Kat99. I will ask again. I asked several times and the answer was always a quick yes (without checking the system)  

I agree with you Purselover888, i dont know if i would like it with piping but I guess I have no choice.

Is it possible to change from version 2 to version 3 if my So is indeed still pending in the system? Thanks


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HerLuv said:


> Thanks Xiang and Kat99. I will ask again. I asked several times and the answer was always a quick yes (without checking the system)
> 
> I agree with you Purselover888, i dont know if i would like it with piping but I guess I have no choice.
> 
> Is it possible to change from version 2 to version 3 if my So is indeed still pending in the system? Thanks



*HerLuv*, I will guess that you cannot change your SO once it is in the system but check with your SO. Do you really believe that your SO has never been placed on order in Paris?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## HerLuv

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *HerLuv*, I will guess that you cannot change your SO once it is in the system but check with your SO. Do you really believe that your SO has never been placed on order in Paris?



Hi Vig, tbh I really dont know. I am suspicious because of the long wait and especially because of the fact that piping is a must for the combo I requested but I wasnt informed at the time eventhough I really stressed that I didnt want piping. :what:


----------



## audreylita

HerLuv said:


> Hi Vig, tbh I really dont know. I am suspicious because of the long wait and especially because of the fact that piping is a must for the combo I requested but I wasnt informed at the time eventhough I really stressed that I didnt want piping. :what:



The last SO I got took about 2 1/2 years.  I think you're writing too much into this.  We'll never really know why some bags take longer to get than others.  

And now with all the skunk bags being replaced and taking priority over SO's, I think it's made wait times even longer.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> The last SO I got took about 2 1/2 years.  I think you're writing too much into this.  We'll never really know why some bags take longer to get than others.
> 
> *And now with all the skunk bags being replaced and taking priority over SO's, I think it's made wait times even longer.*



Great point, *audreylita*. SOs are probably put on the back burner while H is replacing all the previously paid for skunk bags.


----------



## HerLuv

Ladies I dont mind the wait. I just want to know if it is indeed in the system so I know at least there is a chance for me to get my HG colors through the So and move on to my second fav color and not order the same combo. I will go ask again ... sigh


----------



## Ladybug^^

Keekeee said:


> These are the only combos i know of..
> 
> View attachment 2721795
> 
> View attachment 2721797



Mine was version 3


----------



## Keekeee

Ladybug^^ said:


> Talking about piping I noticed my SO wasnt on the sheet combo as well, and the piping wasnt picked as well....All tyrien with white piping and crocus with blue piping...The SO has no difference then production




Your SO is very very similar to mine.
Mine is Parme and RT chevre.
Our SOs are version 3.
I think you meant stitching on your comment, not piping.
On our SOs, both piping are in RT which are the same color with the interior.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Keekeee said:


> Your SO is very very similar to mine.
> Mine is Parme and RT chevre.
> Our SOs are version 3.
> I think you meant stitching on your comment, not piping.
> On our SOs, both piping are in RT which are the same color with the interior.
> 
> View attachment 2723896



Thanks dear for the clarification   you are rite I missed the version 3 

Love your SO btw


----------



## purselover888

Keekeee said:


> Your SO is very very similar to mine.
> Mine is Parme and RT chevre.
> Our SOs are version 3.
> I think you meant stitching on your comment, not piping.
> On our SOs, both piping are in RT which are the same color with the interior.
> 
> View attachment 2723896



I love your fabulous SO, Dear!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Keekeee said:


> Your SO is very very similar to mine.
> Mine is Parme and RT chevre.
> Our SOs are version 3.
> I think you meant stitching on your comment, not piping.
> On our SOs, both piping are in RT which are the same color with the interior.
> 
> View attachment 2723896



*Keekeee*, love your SO, it's so cheerful!


----------



## Blue Rain

Ladybug and Keekeee: Both of you have the perfect candy color combo.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Keekeee said:


> View attachment 2723896




It's so cute and special especially with the initials!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesdiorduo said:


> It's so cute and special especially with the initials!



Love the initials, wish that I had thought of that!


----------



## Keekeee

Ladybug, purselover, Vigee, BlueRain and Hermesdiorduo.. Thank you so much for the kind words.. Its my one and only SO.. So i decided to go SO all the way: chevre, bi-color, brushed hardware and initials &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Keekeee said:


> Ladybug, purselover, Vigee, BlueRain and Hermesdiorduo.. Thank you so much for the kind words.. Its my one and only SO.. So i decided to go SO all the way: chevre, bi-color, brushed hardware and initials &#9786;&#65039;



*Keekee*, I did bi-colored and chevre for my SO, next one I will add my initials. Love that!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Keekee*, I did bi-colored and chevre for my SO, next one I will add my initials. Love that!



You can have the initials added any time by H, free of charge.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You can have the initials added any time by H, free of charge.



Really *xiangxiang*? That is great to know! Thanks!


----------



## marie-marie

My SO just came in after 8 months, which is a record for me.  My previous SOs took about 2 years and I still have a few pending, including one from 3.5 years ago.  Not sure if that will ever come in but my SA said it hasn't been canceled.  

One issue with this SO is that they got the hardware color wrong.  The SA and I never checked the bag at the store because it was shipped to me.  When I opened it at home, I realized that the hardware was wrong.  I actually don't mind it because I was thinking I should have gotten this particular hardware.  They did get the correct finish, though. 

Does anyone have an experience with Hermes redoing the bag when they get the SO wrong?  I'm going to call my SA to let him know what happened but that I am keeping the bag.  I've had several SOs but this is the first time that Hermes made a mistake with my order.


----------



## doves75

marie-marie said:


> My SO just came in after 8 months, which is a record for me.  My previous SOs took about 2 years and I still have a few pending, including one from 3.5 years ago.  Not sure if that will ever come in but my SA said it hasn't been canceled.
> 
> One issue with this SO is that they got the hardware color wrong.  The SA and I never checked the bag at the store because it was shipped to me.  When I opened it at home, I realized that the hardware was wrong.  I actually don't mind it because I was thinking I should have gotten this particular hardware.  They did get the correct finish.
> 
> Does anyone have an experience with Hermes redoing the bag when they get the SO wrong?  I'm going to call my SA to let him know what happened but that I am keeping the bag.  I've had several SOs but this is the first time that Hermes made a mistake with my order.




Oh congrats marie-marie!! 
I've just having a conversation with my friend regarding my 1st SO and how I might not be able to wait and will get a vintage one to fix my craving for B bag. It's been 10 months of waiting and it seems too long of a wait. 
I hv no experience at all since I only have to SO but none of them materialized yet. 

Pls do share a reveal pic or thread....I love to see SO bag )


----------



## Ladybug^^

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You can have the initials added any time by H, free of charge.



Free of charged indeed they had put my initial wrong so I sent it back after 3 months still waiting the corrected one gets back :cry:


----------



## doves75

Ladybug^^ said:


> Free of charged indeed they had put my initial wrong so I sent it back after 3 months still waiting the corrected one gets back :cry:




Ouch!! How did they get the letters wrong?? It's only 2-3 letters right? I heard it's hard to erase and at LV they don't do correction on heat stamp. 
I hope H will deliver your bag pretty soon and with the right initial.


----------



## Keekeee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Really *xiangxiang*? That is great to know! Thanks!




Yes Vigee, xiang is right. You can still do initials stamp free of charge. As far as i know the initials stamp on Birkin can be done in 3 areas. On the clochette like mine, on the front panel under the HERMES PARIS Made in France and on the flap (cant remember where exactly on the flap). This is per the SO sheet i have received when i requested the initials stamping when ordering my SO.


----------



## purselover888

Ladybug^^ said:


> Free of charged indeed they had put my initial wrong so I sent it back after 3 months still waiting the corrected one gets back :cry:



Oh that is quite unbelievable!  So sorry, but I am sure they will make it right for you!


----------



## Ladybug^^

doves75 said:


> Ouch!! How did they get the letters wrong?? It's only 2-3 letters right? I heard it's hard to erase and at LV they don't do correction on heat stamp.
> I hope H will deliver your bag pretty soon and with the right initial.



Thanks the intinal is on  clochette they just took it back redo and send back


----------



## Ladybug^^

purselover888 said:


> Oh that is quite unbelievable!  So sorry, but I am sure they will make it right for you!



Thanks...They already took back hopefull will receive back soon


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Keekeee said:


> Yes Vigee, xiang is right. You can still do initials stamp free of charge. As far as i know the initials stamp on Birkin can be done in 3 areas. On the clochette like mine, on the front panel under the HERMES PARIS Made in France and on the flap (cant remember where exactly on the flap). This is per the SO sheet i have received when i requested the initials stamping when ordering my SO.



Thanks *Keekee*! Much appreciated information


----------



## Keekeee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks *Keekee*! Much appreciated information




Most welcome Vigee &#128521;


----------



## ap.

Keekeee said:


> Yes Vigee, xiang is right. You can still do initials stamp free of charge. As far as i know the initials stamp on Birkin can be done in 3 areas. On the clochette like mine, on the front panel under the HERMES PARIS Made in France and on the flap (cant remember where exactly on the flap). This is per the SO sheet i have received when i requested the initials stamping when ordering my SO.




Three years ago you can get your initials stamped anywhere on the bag for an SO - inside and even the bottom strip where the feet are attached. They keep limiting choices nowadays.


----------



## Keekeee

apey_grapey said:


> Three years ago you can get your initials stamped anywhere on the bag for an SO - inside and even the bottom strip where the feet are attached. They keep limiting choices nowadays.




Oh i didnt know this. Thanx for sharing this info apey_grapey


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

11 months


----------



## TankerToad

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> 11 months



Congrats!
Lucky you!!!'


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

TankerToad said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Lucky you!!!'




Thank you! It felt like an eternity but so worth the wait.


----------



## TankerToad

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Thank you! It felt like an eternity but so worth the wait.



My Dear!
I know-I'm at one year 4 months for a confirmed SO
Happy to hear others actually get theirs-
Gives me hope


----------



## purselover888

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> 11 months



Show and tell!!!!!!


----------



## Pursebop

Ladybug^^ said:


> Mine was version 3





Keekeee said:


> Your SO is very very similar to mine.
> Mine is Parme and RT chevre.
> Our SOs are version 3.
> I think you meant stitching on your comment, not piping.
> On our SOs, both piping are in RT which are the same color with the interior.
> 
> View attachment 2723896



*ladies these SO's are just magnificent  truly took my great away...
*


----------



## Keekeee

******** said:


> *ladies these SO's are just magnificent  truly took my great away...
> 
> *




Aawww thanx pursebob


----------



## Ladybug^^

******** said:


> *ladies these SO's are just magnificent  truly took my great away...
> *



Thank you


----------



## halliehallie

Has anyone been offered to design a bag however they want to? If so, what did you design?


----------



## hopiko

18 months.......SO worth it


----------



## duna

My second SO ordered Sept.2013 has arrived, the fist arrived in June: not too bad!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> My second SO ordered Sept.2013 has arrived, the fist arrived in June: not too bad!



*duna*, congrats! That's pretty quick considering SO lead time. What did you order? Do tell!


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *duna*, congrats! That's pretty quick considering SO lead time. What did you order? Do tell!



Oh nothing fancy,lol, I'm very conservative! A Birkin in Raisin Clemence and another in Swift orange. Both solid color, but my more recent SO (last April) is a B in Swift Rubis with Prune lining: my first bicolor!! I can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> Oh nothing fancy,lol, I'm very conservative! A Birkin in Raisin Clemence and another in Swift orange. Both solid color, but my more recent SO (last April) is a B in Swift Rubis with Prune lining: my first bicolor!! I can't wait for it to arrive!



*duna*, I am a huge fan of bi-colored bags, your latest SO B is going to be stunning. Can't wait to see it! Please post pics after it arrives


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *duna*, I am a huge fan of bi-colored bags, your latest SO B is going to be stunning. Can't wait to see it! Please post pics after it arrives



Yep, will do!


----------



## bagidiotic

duna said:


> Oh nothing fancy,lol, I'm very conservative! A Birkin in Raisin Clemence and another in Swift orange. Both solid color, but my more recent SO (last April) is a B in Swift Rubis with Prune lining: my first bicolor!! I can't wait for it to arrive!



Congrats duna
Must be so happy and exciting


----------



## bumblebee

Hi,
I just received a 30cm violine ostrich birkin that was a SO from 2 yrs 8 months ago!  I thought it was cancelled but my SA told me it was never cancelled in the system so I had a lucky surprise last week.  I am especially grateful since ostrich is practically non-existent at this point.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TenaciousB

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> I just received a 30cm violine ostrich birkin that was a SO from 2 yrs 8 months ago!  I thought it was cancelled but my SA told me it was never cancelled in the system so I had a lucky surprise last week.  I am especially grateful since ostrich is practically non-existent at this point.




Wow ostrich so must be divine. Congrats that's such a long wait but I'm sure it's worth every second. Pics please .


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> I just received a 30cm violine ostrich birkin that was a SO from 2 yrs 8 months ago!  I thought it was cancelled but my SA told me it was never cancelled in the system so I had a lucky surprise last week.  I am especially grateful since ostrich is practically non-existent at this point.



*bumblebee*, a B30cm violine ostrich? Stunning and major congrats! Would love to see a pic if you are so inclined


----------



## GVL

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> I just received a 30cm violine ostrich birkin that was a SO from 2 yrs 8 months ago!  I thought it was cancelled but my SA told me it was never cancelled in the system so I had a lucky surprise last week.  I am especially grateful since ostrich is practically non-existent at this point.



OMG, send us a pic of this beauty!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> I just received a 30cm violine ostrich birkin that was a SO from 2 yrs 8 months ago!  I thought it was cancelled but my SA told me it was never cancelled in the system so I had a lucky surprise last week.  I am especially grateful since ostrich is practically non-existent at this point.



Super congrats
So awesome and dreamy
Wow


----------



## bumblebee

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *bumblebee*, a B30cm violine ostrich? Stunning and major congrats! Would love to see a pic if you are so inclined



Hi,
This sounds kind of inept on my part but the picture I took is too large to upload.  I tried to compress it into a zip file but that doesn't work.  I need to google on how to make the image smaller to upload it


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> This sounds kind of inept on my part but the picture I took is too large to upload.  I tried to compress it into a zip file but that doesn't work.  I need to google on how to make the image smaller to upload it



*bumblebee*, I use photobucket.com and once your pic is uploaded, you can edit the size of it. Hope this helps!


----------



## swezfamily

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> 
> This sounds kind of inept on my part but the picture I took is too large to upload.  I tried to compress it into a zip file but that doesn't work.  I need to google on how to make the image smaller to upload it




I email the pic to myself and choose to make the pic smaller when prompted. Then I save the smaller pic from the attached email file, thus deleting the old large pic.


----------



## bumblebee

swezfamily said:


> I email the pic to myself and choose to make the pic smaller when prompted. Then I save the smaller pic from the attached email file, thus deleting the old large pic.


Hi,
I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.


----------



## Anfang

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> Hi,
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> View attachment 2743313


OMG !!! A beauty !!!


----------



## swezfamily

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> 
> View attachment 2743313




Congrats!  Your new birdie is stunning.


----------



## Kelly_76

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> 
> View attachment 2743313




WOW!!!
This birdie is simply TDF!!!
Major congrats, bumblebee!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> 
> View attachment 2743313




bumblebee, congrats on getting this fabulous pic uploaded and this wonderful birdie! GORGEOUS!


----------



## Suncatcher

OMG what a true stunner!!!! Congrats.


----------



## doves75

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> 
> View attachment 2743313




Oh my!! She is such a stunner!! &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;.  Congrats bumblebee and thank you for sharing her with us. 
Btw, yea...I think the H ostrich are comes from South Africa.


----------



## surfchick

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> Hi,
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> View attachment 2743313



Sorry to butt in to this thread but I have to say your B is just breath taking!  This is coming from someone that isn't a fan of purple!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## elliesaurus

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> 
> View attachment 2743313




*whistles* love purple, love ostrich. This looks so beautiful!!! Congratulations on bringing this baby home.


----------



## jyyanks

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> Hi,
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> View attachment 2743313


Wowza!!!  Beautiful and rare - enjoy!


----------



## bumblebee

Hi,
Thank you everyone for the lovely compliments!  It had been so long I thought the order was cancelled.  I think my SA was as shocked as I was when she called me, LOL!  I guess it shows that with H, have patience and never give up


----------



## starstarz

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> Hi,
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> View attachment 2743313


 
Ahhh, the best Ostrich combo!


----------



## lady786

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> Thank you everyone for the lovely compliments!  It had been so long I thought the order was cancelled.  I think my SA was as shocked as I was when she called me, LOL!  I guess it shows that with H, have patience and never give up



many many congrats and its a rare piece


----------



## Serva1

Lovely birdie *bumblebee*, major congrats!!!


----------



## pedsdds

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> Hi,
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> View attachment 2743313



this is TO DIE FOR!! absolutely incredible!! so happy for you it finally came in, congrats!!


----------



## purselover888

Super congrats!  That is a fabulous SO!


----------



## Jadeite

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> Thank you everyone for the lovely compliments!  It had been so long I thought the order was cancelled.  I think my SA was as shocked as I was when she called me, LOL!  I guess it shows that with H, have patience and never give up




A long wait but well worth it.


----------



## juliet827

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> Hi,
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> View attachment 2743313



Fainting at this, honestly. WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## HerLuv

Hello all, anybody has info on SO colors available this time? My store does not have it yet. Tia


----------



## Fabfashion

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> Hi,
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> View attachment 2743313


She's absolutely gorgeous! What a nice surprise indeed. Congrats!


----------



## dharma

20 months and totally worth the wait.


----------



## TankerToad

dharma said:


> 20 months and totally worth the wait.


well!
congrats
totally jealous~~~


----------



## mp4

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> Hi,
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> View attachment 2743313



Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!!!  Absolutely worth the wait!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## doves75

dharma said:


> 20 months and totally worth the wait.




Congrats...dharma. Would you mind to Post some pic pls )


----------



## dharma

TankerToad said:


> well!
> congrats
> totally jealous~~~



Thank you! Yours will show up too! 



doves75 said:


> Congrats...dharma. Would you mind to Post some pic pls )


Thanks! I promise to try soon!


----------



## dharma

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> Thank you everyone for the lovely compliments!  It had been so long I thought the order was cancelled.  I think my SA was as shocked as I was when she called me, LOL!  I guess it shows that with H, have patience and never give up



It's gorgeous! Congratulations! Some things just can't be rushed


----------



## Pursestan

bumblebee said:


> View attachment 2743313
> 
> Hi,
> I tried this online program called image optimizer so hopefully it works.  Interestingly this bird comes from South Africa according to the Cites.
> View attachment 2743313


Holy Smokes!

Your bag is TDF!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

Hi!  Does anyone know when the fall special order window in NY opens?  I know it is usually around October and I need to plan some travel....don't want to miss it!!!


----------



## ferrip

hopiko said:


> Hi!  Does anyone know when the fall special order window in NY opens?  I know it is usually around October and I need to plan some travel....don't want to miss it!!!



I LOVE how you think!!!! xxxo


----------



## cuselover

Hi, I was wondering how do you get offer a Special Order? Does the SA offer to you or could you ask your SA?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

cuselover said:


> *Hi, I was wondering how do you get offer a Special Order? Does the SA offer to you or could you ask your SA?*



My SA offered it to me, *cuselover*.


----------



## jyyanks

cuselover said:


> Hi, I was wondering how do you get offer a Special Order? Does the SA offer to you or could you ask your SA?


Here is a thread about SO's.  Hope this is helpful.

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/podium-order-po-vs-special-order-so-721194.html


----------



## Leah

H Paris yesterday confirmed that my SO 35 ostrich birkin should come in the next 6 months. I placed this particular SO about a year and a half ago and it wasn't until yesterday that I received an update. Although they didn't explicitly say so, I am under the impression there are still sourcing challenges with finding the best ostrich that meets H standards.

Frankly I am generally over the birkin, but admittedly I will have always have a soft spot in my heart for Hermes ostrich bags. And what's another 6 month wait when I've been waiting for almost 2 years LOL! 

The price I was quoted was 16,000 euros with the caveat "of course this is before any price increase expected in the new year...." That's a few thousand euros more than when I first placed the SO!


----------



## jyyanks

Leah said:


> H Paris yesterday confirmed that my SO 35 ostrich birkin should come in the next 6 months. I placed this particular SO about a year and a half ago and it wasn't until yesterday that I received an update. Although they didn't explicitly say so, I am under the impression there are still sourcing challenges with finding the best ostrich that meets H standards.
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly I am generally over the birkin, but admittedly I will have always have a soft spot in my heart for Hermes ostrich bags. And what's another 6 month wait when I've been waiting for almost 2 years LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> The price I was quoted was 16,000 euros with the caveat "of course this is before any price increase expected in the new year...." That's a few thousand euros more than when I first placed the SO!




How exciting!  I hope it's everything you expect and more! On a separate note, is there supposed to be another price increase in 2015?


----------



## duna

jyyanks said:


> How exciting!  I hope it's everything you expect and more! On a separate note,* is there supposed to be another price increase in 2015?*


*
*

There is always, every year,  a price increase here in Europe:cry:, every 1st January or there abouts.


----------



## Leah

Thank you very much Jyyanks  I'm pretty excited to see and finally get this baby as well 

I think the fact that they mentioned the price increase means that I should brace myself to eventually pay more than was was quoted this week!


----------



## Leah

Thank you very much JYYANKS  I am pretty excited to see and finally get this baby!

I think the fact that they mentioned the price increase means that I should brace myself to pay more than what I was quoted this week LOL!!

ooops sorry for the double post!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

My SO was quoted one price and when I received it the price was DEFINITELY higher. There wasn't a price increase during that time so maybe the SAs can't actually quote a definitive price until the SO arrives.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My SO was quoted one price and when I received it the price was DEFINITELY higher. There wasn't a price increase during that time so maybe the SAs can't actually quote a definitive price until the SO arrives.



Take today's quote, figure it may be two years to get the bag, throw in a couple of 10% price increases and then you'll have it!  

This happened with the last exotic I ordered.  I got a phone call that the bag was in exactly one day after a (second) price increase.  I was _not_ happy.  It was pretty obvious how they planned it.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Take today's quote, figure it may be two years to get the bag, throw in a couple of 10% price increases and then you'll have it!
> 
> This happened with the last exotic I ordered.  *I got a phone call that the bag was in exactly one day after a (second) price increase.*  I was _not_ happy.  It was pretty obvious how they planned it.



*audreylita*, I wouldn't have been happy either. It sounds like they could have had your bag and MAY have held it an extra day ~ but this is pure conjecture on my part. It's just such a coincidence!

I waited 6-8 months for my SO and received an email from my lovely SA that her SM told her to let me know that I had exactly one week to come in to get it. They know that I travel a lot and luckily I was in town that week. Also, the date happened to coincide with the last day of the month so I guess there was pressure to meet or exceed their sales quota. On the other hand, my H SM was very generous to let me exceed my B limit within a 6 month period, so I am not complaining.


----------



## Suncatcher

audreylita said:


> Take today's quote, figure it may be two years to get the bag, throw in a couple of 10% price increases and then you'll have it!
> 
> This happened with the last exotic I ordered.  I got a phone call that the bag was in exactly one day after a (second) price increase.  I was _not_ happy.  It was pretty obvious how they planned it.


This happened to me too.  I got offered my B the day of the price increase.  You win some, you lose some.


----------



## bluerosespf

I'm on month 10 for mine - my first. Will it need to be filled before I'll be offered another SO? I hope not.


----------



## HerLuv

Hello all, any info on available colors for SO at US stores? Thanks


----------



## madaddie

HerLuv said:


> Hello all, any info on available colors for SO at US stores? Thanks



I believe Rose Confetti was offered, along with Rouge Casque. Blue Lin and Celeste were not on the list but Blue Paradis was.


----------



## HerLuv

madaddie said:


> I believe Rose Confetti was offered, along with Rouge Casque. Blue Lin and Celeste were not on the list but Blue Paradis was.



Thank you soooo much madaddie, do you remember the purples? neutrals?


----------



## mp4

Purples: prune raisin anemone

Usual neutrals from what I recall - curry was there

There were a lot of blues offered


----------



## HerLuv

mp4 said:


> Purples: prune raisin anemone
> 
> Usual neutrals from what I recall - curry was there
> 
> There were a lot of blues offered



Thanks for the info mp4. Are these available in chevre also?


----------



## kat99

HerLuv said:


> Thanks for the info mp4. Are these available in chevre also?



It may be depending on region but all were available in chevre I believe.


----------



## HerLuv

kat99 said:


> It may be depending on region but all were available in chevre I believe.



Thanks Kat99! Any other interesting color you can recall?


----------



## madaddie

HerLuv said:


> Thank you soooo much madaddie, do you remember the purples? neutrals?



Sorry Hun, didn't ask about the Purples. Best to ask your SA as I think the system is now open for orders.


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks Madaddie.. ordering next week. Just want to be prepared so I wont spend too much time at the store lol


----------



## luckylove

mp4 said:


> Purples: prune raisin anemone
> 
> Usual neutrals from what I recall - curry was there
> 
> There were a lot of blues offered



Any truth to the recent rumor on BE being offered?


----------



## mp4

luckylove said:


> Any truth to the recent rumor on BE being offered?



Definitely on the RAC list at my store


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## luckylove

mp4 said:


> Definitely on the RAC list at my store



Thanks for the info!


----------



## jyyanks

mp4 said:


> Definitely on the RAC list at my store


Music to me ears. Thank you!!


----------



## Galop

Hi everyone,
I would like to know if its possible to do a Special Order for Evelyne in GM? Maybe in graphite, ardoise or dark green? Has anybody some ideas about the price or general information?
Thank you very much


----------



## vivala

For whatever reason whenever I have put in an SO in the fall, it always took a year.  But the ones I placed in the spring sometimes came after just 6 months.
Has anyone gotten their SO lately?


----------



## doves75

Galop said:


> Hi everyone,
> I would like to know if its possible to do a Special Order for Evelyne in GM? Maybe in graphite, ardoise or dark green? Has anybody some ideas about the price or general information?
> Thank you very much




Hi Galop....I think you can request to the store director so he/she can order one when they go to Paris for podium. But that depend if Paris will honor it. If not, ask your SA to do research, may be your bag is in one of H store somewhere. Good luck!!


----------



## jyyanks

Is this the time for RAC orders?  I'm on ban so I don't want to step foot in a store but the last time I was at the boutique, my SA mentioned that I should come by at the end of Sept.


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

The store said they limited on special order, unless you spend a large amount on watches and clothing ( so sad.... mine was 1 year back in 2011


----------



## TenaciousB

jyyanks said:


> Is this the time for RAC orders?  I'm on ban so I don't want to step foot in a store but the last time I was at the boutique, my SA mentioned that I should come by at the end of Sept.




My boutique has to finalise their order yesterday. Better check it with your store jyyanks. All the best.


----------



## Iheartparis64

TenaciousB said:


> My boutique has to finalise their order yesterday. Better check it with your store jyyanks. All the best.




May I ask where you are located??


----------



## TenaciousB

Iheartparis64 said:


> May I ask where you are located??




I've pm you.


----------



## jyyanks

TenaciousB said:


> My boutique has to finalise their order yesterday. Better check it with your store jyyanks. All the best.


Thank you for the response.  I will see if I can stop by the boutique next week since my SA is off for the next couple of days.


----------



## Halothane

A few months


----------



## TenaciousB

Halothane said:


> A few months




Ooohh what's in the orange box ?!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Halothane said:


> A few months



*Halothane*, dying to see!


----------



## bagidiotic

Halothane said:


> A few months



Omg
Must be real good stuff


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Darma

luckylove said:


> Any truth to the recent rumor on BE being offered?


 
BE was offered in spring, and I ordered a B35 in BE at that time.


----------



## Darma

bluerosespf said:


> I'm on month 10 for mine - my first. Will it need to be filled before I'll be offered another SO? I hope not.


 
Yes, that's what my SA told me.  I am on month 6.


----------



## doves75

Halothane said:


> A few months




Oh....I can't wait to see what's inside the orange box, Halothane!! Please open...open!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Nahreen

Halothane said:


> A few months



Open the box and let us take a look.


----------



## ayc

Halothane said:


> A few months



Halothane,

please please show us what is in that big orange box!!


----------



## mistikat

Halothane said:


> A few months



I'll guess.

Special order rose tyrien 30 Mysore birkin


----------



## purselover888

mistikat said:


> I'll guess.
> 
> Special order rose tyrien 30 Mysore birkin



LOL!  I'll put my money on you, Mistikat.  

Is this already "revealed" somewhere?


----------



## lum709

plz open it...


----------



## Iheartparis64

Rose shocking is back at the rack list for SO!


----------



## duna

Has anyone already recieved bags ordered last Spring??


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Has anyone already recieved bags ordered last Spring??



If you mean this Spring 2014, then nope. I suspect with all the issues with skunk bags, everything will be delayed.


----------



## duna

xiangxiang0731 said:


> If you mean this Spring 2014, then nope. I suspect with all the issues with skunk bags, everything will be delayed.



Thanks, yes I meant last April. Actually I recieved  my 2 previous orders (placed Sept. 2013) one this June and the other last month, I was quite impressed!


----------



## periogirl28

Iheartparis64 said:


> Rose shocking is back at the rack list for SO!



Yay!


----------



## Kakadu

I am on the list for a B in chèvre and only very few colours are available.
I actually love all pink and purple shades,but hesitate when it comes to RS.
I allready have bois de rose (K35), and Jaipur (B30) which are quite different from RS.
Don't know what to do,but I definitely have to make up my mind by next monday.
What do you ladies suggest?


----------



## HerLuv

Kakadu said:


> I am on the list for a B in chèvre and only very few colours are available.
> I actually love all pink and purple shades,but hesitate when it comes to RS.
> I allready have bois de rose (K35), and Jaipur (B30) which are quite different from RS.
> Don't know what to do,but I definitely have to make up my mind by next monday.
> What do you ladies suggest?



Congrats Kakadu, if you have some pinks why not try the purples? What purple colors are available? Good luck and let us know what you decide.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kakadu said:


> I am on the list for a B in chèvre and only very few colours are available.
> I actually love all pink and purple shades,but hesitate when it comes to RS.
> I allready have bois de rose (K35), and Jaipur (B30) which are quite different from RS.
> Don't know what to do,but I definitely have to make up my mind by next monday.
> What do you ladies suggest?



*Kakadu*, is anemone available? That is a great shade of purple. I have a B35 anemone in togo and it will look wonderful in chèvre, too IMO.


----------



## Kakadu

Yes,Anemone is available as well,however I already have a Kelly in Ultraviolet and a HAC in Cassis and in my opinion these 2 colours are quite close to Anemone.
That's the reason why I was looking for something a little bit different,but thanks for your advice anyway.
Here is the complete list I received:
Bleu aztèque,Bleu Paon,Turquoise,Vermillion,Pink,Rose Confetti,Rose Shocking,Menthe and Anemone.


----------



## Kakadu

Speaking of HAC,which will bring me back to the topic.

I ordered it in Paris in march 2011,in september 2012 I received a letter from the leather department,saying that the production would be delayed and in may 2013 I finally got a call,saying the bag was waiting for me.
So it took more than 2 years to arrive,but it was definitely worth the wait,as it is almost impossible to get a HAC 32 nowadays.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kakadu said:


> Yes,Anemone is available as well,however I already have a Kelly in Ultraviolet and a HAC in Cassis and in my opinion these 2 colours are quite close to Anemone.
> That's the reason why I was looking for something a little bit different,but thanks for your advice anyway.
> Here is the complete list I received:
> Bleu aztèque,Bleu Paon,Turquoise,Vermillion,Pink,Rose Confetti,Rose Shocking,Menthe and Anemone.



*Kakadu*, anemone is definitely to similar to Ultraviolet ~ which I didn't know you had in a K. Thanks for providing the list of available colors. The only one that interests me is the Rose Confetti, which might be too close in color to another H bag you already own. Personally, I am not crazy about any of the blues offered.


----------



## veeleigh

Do you ladies know what shades of navy/dark blue box will be available for this winter's RAC? I will be placing an order for a sellier box kelly 28 with contrast lining, and would love something a little lighter than indigo (which, IMO, looks almost black). Thanks!


----------



## lady786

hi I am a little confused and was wondering if any of you nice ladies and gentlemen can help to clarify.  Has anyone heard any recent changes in special order quota apparently reduced to one per customer in one year and it seems to be across the board.
Any input will be appreciated. TIA


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lady786 said:


> hi I am a little confused and was wondering if any of you nice ladies and gentlemen can help to clarify.  *Has anyone heard any recent changes in special order quota apparently reduced to one per customer in one year and it seems to be across the board.*
> Any input will be appreciated. TIA



This wouldn't surprise me! At one point a few years ago my SA told me that I reached my quota on CDCs, lol.


----------



## purselover888

lady786 said:


> hi I am a little confused and was wondering if any of you nice ladies and gentlemen can help to clarify.  Has anyone heard any recent changes in special order quota apparently reduced to one per customer in one year and it seems to be across the board.
> Any input will be appreciated. TIA



Bottom line they are trying to spread it around.  Doesn't matter what "rule" they say.  There are many variations on this theme, such as "no new SO's while previous one is outstanding."  However some people can definitely place more than one a year, and a few select people can even place multiple at a time.


----------



## lady786

purselover888 said:


> Bottom line they are trying to spread it around.  Doesn't matter what "rule" they say.  There are many variations on this theme, such as "no new SO's while previous one is outstanding."  However it is a general rule, just like everything else at Hermes.  Some people can definitely place more than one a year, and a few select people can even place multiple at a time.



Thanks purselover. I guess you never know with hermes and apparently you are right two special orders could be placed at one time.  I don't understand why they are so unpredictable


----------



## lady786

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This wouldn't surprise me! At one point a few years ago my SA told me that I reached my quota on CDCs, lol.




Really !! now that gives me some hope  because CDC quota sounds ridiculous!


----------



## bagidiotic

lady786 said:


> hi I am a little confused and was wondering if any of you nice ladies and gentlemen can help to clarify.  Has anyone heard any recent changes in special order quota apparently reduced to one per customer in one year and it seems to be across the board.
> Any input will be appreciated. TIA



Think it all voice down to how much you spend with them and what items bought
Rules set by them
Broken by them too if they want
Lol


----------



## lady786

bagidiotic said:


> Think it all voice down to how much you spend with them and what items bought
> Rules set by them
> Broken by them too if they want
> Lol


Is it every year how much is spent or since you have been their client?
Sorry if OT


----------



## m8875

Kakadu said:


> Yes,Anemone is available as well,however I already have a Kelly in Ultraviolet and a HAC in Cassis and in my opinion these 2 colours are quite close to Anemone.
> That's the reason why I was looking for something a little bit different,but thanks for your advice anyway.
> Here is the complete list I received:
> Bleu aztèque,Bleu Paon,Turquoise,Vermillion,Pink,Rose Confetti,Rose Shocking,Menthe and Anemone.



Kakadu, are the colors that you listed here available in chevre? TIA!


----------



## baby_g

Kakadu said:


> Yes,Anemone is available as well,however I already have a Kelly in Ultraviolet and a HAC in Cassis and in my opinion these 2 colours are quite close to Anemone.
> That's the reason why I was looking for something a little bit different,but thanks for your advice anyway.
> Here is the complete list I received:
> Bleu aztèque,Bleu Paon,Turquoise,Vermillion,Pink,Rose Confetti,Rose Shocking,Menthe and Anemone.


Dear Kakadu, were there any restrictions on whether the SO had to be solid color or bi-color for this season's order? I'm referencing jmen from another thread, who mentioned that for this season, only solid color SO's were available with limited customization such as interior pockets and stitching. Bi-color SO's with the usual customization options are only offered to VIPs. But all SO's will have the horseshoe stamp. Would you happen to have any input on this? Thanks!


----------



## Keekeee

baby_g said:


> Dear Kakadu, were there any restrictions on whether the SO had to be solid color or bi-color for this season's order? I'm referencing jmen from another thread, who mentioned that for this season, only solid color SO's were available with limited customization such as interior pockets and stitching. Bi-color SO's with the usual customization options are only offered to VIPs. But all SO's will have the horseshoe stamp. Would you happen to have any input on this? Thanks!




At my local store, this season's SO, they only offered one solid color, no brushed hardware option (you can only chose between PHW and GHW) and there will be no horse shoe stamp.
But bubblegum pink (5p) is out on this season's SO, along with Rose Confetti and Rose Shocking.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Keekeee said:


> *At my local store, this season's SO, they only offered one solid color, no brushed hardware option (you can only chose between PHW and GHW) and there will be no horse shoe stamp.*
> But bubblegum pink (5p) is out on this season's SO, along with Rose Confetti and Rose Shocking.



Those are strict limitations for an SO, pretty sure that I would pass and wait.


----------



## duna

Keekeee said:


> At my local store, this season's SO, they only offered one solid color, no brushed hardware option (you can only chose between PHW and GHW) and there will be no horse shoe stamp.
> But bubblegum pink (5p) is out on this season's SO, along with Rose Confetti and Rose Shocking.



On another thread it's been stated that ALL  SOs will have the horse shoe stamp, even solid colours that haven't had until now, so it's extremely confusing. I have an appointment with my SM this week to place my SOs so I'll try and get as much info as I can.....


----------



## baby_g

Keekeee said:


> At my local store, this season's SO, they only offered one solid color, no brushed hardware option (you can only chose between PHW and GHW) and there will be no horse shoe stamp.
> But bubblegum pink (5p) is out on this season's SO, along with Rose Confetti and Rose Shocking.




Thanks for the input Keekeee! It's very confusing indeed... No horseshoe stamp, no optional configurations, that creates a very thin line between SO and PO... Personally I'm kind of disappointed as this is the first time I've been offered an SO, and the abrupt change of rules definitely killed the excitement. But hey at least chevre is still on the table for these pinks, it's something! 

Please do keep us updated, duna!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

baby_g said:


> Thanks for the input Keekeee! It's very confusing indeed... No horseshoe stamp, no optional configurations, that creates a very thin line between SO and PO... Personally I'm kind of disappointed as this is the first time I've been offered an SO, and the abrupt change of rules definitely killed the excitement. *But hey at least chevre is still on the table for these pinks, it's something! *
> 
> Please do keep us updated, duna!



IMO, chevre is the best leather and I would love a pink B or K init! Maybe better to put in an SO rather than wait!


----------



## lady786

quick question is 5p available for SO? TIA


----------



## Keekeee

duna said:


> On another thread it's been stated that ALL  SOs will have the horse shoe stamp, even solid colours that haven't had until now, so it's extremely confusing. I have an appointment with my SM this week to place my SOs so I'll try and get as much info as I can.....




Oh yes please duna... Do share more infos in this. What my SM told me is based on email she received from paris. I hope your SM can shed more lights on this..
Keep us posted please..


----------



## Keekeee

baby_g said:


> Thanks for the input Keekeee! It's very confusing indeed... No horseshoe stamp, no optional configurations, that creates a very thin line between SO and PO... Personally I'm kind of disappointed as this is the first time I've been offered an SO, and the abrupt change of rules definitely killed the excitement. But hey at least chevre is still on the table for these pinks, it's something!
> 
> Please do keep us updated, duna!



Yes, im with you. The only good thing is many good pinks are offered again this season's SO.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> IMO, chevre is the best leather and I would love a pink B or K init! Maybe better to put in an SO rather than wait!



Unless you want a chevre bubblegum pink 5p 



lady786 said:


> quick question is 5p available for SO? TIA



Yes.


----------



## lady786

Thank you that's awesome!!!!
so many beautiful pink shades available


----------



## arlv8500

Hi ladies, for those of you whose ordered a bag in menthe chèvre earlier this year, have you gotten the call yet? TIA!


----------



## gazalia

I got a question (sorry if off topic, please tell me or move): do you ladies & gentlemen ask to place SO or do your SA offer it to you?
For me it looks like you have to be VIP or buy a LOT. I am neither one but having a good buying history. 
I asked for a SO but never got offered one. Is it different in ASIA, EUROPE and US?

Thanks a lot! Your answers are very much appreciated.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gazalia said:


> I got a question (sorry if off topic, please tell me or move): do you ladies & gentlemen ask to place SO or do your SA offer it to you?
> For me it looks like you have to be VIP or buy a LOT. I am neither one but having a good buying history.
> I asked for a SO but never got offered one. Is it different in ASIA, EUROPE and US?
> 
> Thanks a lot! Your answers are very much appreciated.



*gazalia*, I was offered an SO by my SA. Funny thing is that many years ago, when she first offered me a B or a K, I turned her down and said that I wasn't interested!


----------



## gazalia

thanks for answering. Does it depend on the size of your store or if your local store is a franchise or a "real" one. 
I have found a lovely SA and also the SM is pretty cool and sweet but I am afraid in  my store I have to be VIP to get offered a SO. 
So sad


----------



## babielovah

I think almost all stores you have to be vip. Each sales can only place a couple SO. They will select their top clients to offer to.


----------



## lady786

babielovah said:


> I think almost all stores you have to be vip. Each sales can only place a couple SO. They will select their top clients to offer to.



Exactly !!!


----------



## stephmorris11

Yaay!  I found this thread.  I posted a separate thread about the issue of multiple SOs.  I am in a situation where an SO was placed for me last Fall and the SA said SOs are coming in much faster and I should have it by Spring.  Of course there were no promises.  Well, I think the stinky bag situation derailed this and now I am told not to expect the bag until 2015!  It was a very straight forward current color Togo B35.

Now another store I recently moved my business to (we moved cities) offered me an SO this past week.  My understanding is that she put it in the system already.  However, I am concerned reading this thread that maybe my order will be cancelled since I have my open order from almost a year ago to the day!  Is this going to be a problem for me?  I didn't mention the SO from 2013 to my current SA because I was fully expecting to get the bag any day.  BUT then when I talked to my old SA to check in just yesterday and she said probably not till 2015, I am now getting worried.

Any thoughts on this?  Am I ok if the new order went into the system?  Will France potentially cancel the new SO?  Or will they see that the previous order is from 11/13 and could potentially take another 6 mo given the need to remake all the smelly bags??

Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## duna

stephmorris11 said:


> Yaay!  I found this thread.  I posted a separate thread about the issue of multiple SOs.  I am in a situation where an SO was placed for me last Fall and the SA said SOs are coming in much faster and I should have it by Spring.  Of course there were no promises.  Well, I think the stinky bag situation derailed this and now I am told not to expect the bag until 2015!  It was a very straight forward current color Togo B35.
> 
> Now another store I recently moved my business to (we moved cities) offered me an SO this past week.  My understanding is that she put it in the system already.  However, I am concerned reading this thread that maybe my order will be cancelled since I have my open order from almost a year ago to the day!  Is this going to be a problem for me?  I didn't mention the SO from 2013 to my current SA because I was fully expecting to get the bag any day.  BUT then when I talked to my old SA to check in just yesterday and she said probably not till 2015, I am now getting worried.
> 
> Any thoughts on this?  Am I ok if the new order went into the system?  Will France potentially cancel the new SO?  Or will they see that the previous order is from 11/13 and could potentially take another 6 mo given the need to remake all the smelly bags??
> 
> Thanks for any and all advice.



Unfortunately I don't really know the answer to your question, but I recieved my 2 SOs from Sept. 2013 one this past June and the other less than 1 month ago, so they didn't seem delayed by the substitute skunk bags.......I'm still waiting for 2 SOs placed last April: it'll be interesting to know how long they will take to arrive.


----------



## bagidiotic

My feelings tell me that
All so will be delay due to skunk issue
Non of my 3so arrive


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Don't have a major desire to place a SO until this skunk issue is quarantined and resolved, but then again chevre isn't affected, which is all that I would order. I do believe that all SO bags will be delayed as the craftsman are probably working on replacement bags. This is just IMO, not from my SA.


----------



## swezfamily

gazalia said:


> I got a question (sorry if off topic, please tell me or move): do you ladies & gentlemen ask to place SO or do your SA offer it to you?
> For me it looks like you have to be VIP or buy a LOT. I am neither one but having a good buying history.
> I asked for a SO but never got offered one. Is it different in ASIA, EUROPE and US?
> 
> Thanks a lot! Your answers are very much appreciated.





gazalia said:


> thanks for answering. Does it depend on the size of your store or if your local store is a franchise or a "real" one.
> I have found a lovely SA and also the SM is pretty cool and sweet but I am afraid in  my store I have to be VIP to get offered a SO.
> So sad





babielovah said:


> I think almost all stores you have to be vip. Each sales can only place a couple SO. They will select their top clients to offer to.



I really believe that it depends on where your store is located.  I think that if your local boutique is one that is frequented by tourists and locals who are spending tons of money on not just bags, but RTW, home goods, and fine jewelry, then your chances of being offered a SO get slimmer.  Heck, I think your chances of being offered a bag at all get slimmer.  I've been offered two SO's at my local boutique, but based on the amount I spend in there in a year, I know that I would never be considered a VIP anywhere else.  I actually doubt that I'm considered a VIP in my local boutique, but I have a very good relationship with my SA and he did tell me that many of his clients aren't local and he likes to offer some SO's to local clients.


----------



## TankerToad

bagidiotic said:


> my feelings tell me that
> all so will be delay due to skunk issue
> non of my 3so arrive


 
this!


----------



## baby_g

I asked my SA about the possibility of SO delays due to the high number of skunk replacements, and she said that it's very unlikely. To the extent of her knowledge, most customers who received skunk bags opt for an exchange (different color/style) rather than an exact replacement in the same color/style/hw. For example, there was a thread recently where a fellow TPFer exchanged her smelly Togo Rose Lipstick B for a Chèvre Rose Confetti B. According to my SA, at this maison store at least, most customers opt to receive an exchange rather than wait 6 months for a replacement from Paris. If this is the case, then placing a chèvre SO should arrive within expected timeline.


----------



## gazalia

swezfamily said:


> I really believe that it depends on where your store is located.  I think that if your local boutique is one that is frequented by tourists and locals who are spending tons of money on not just bags, but RTW, home goods, and fine jewelry, then your chances of being offered a SO get slimmer.  Heck, I think your chances of being offered a bag at all get slimmer.  I've been offered two SO's at my local boutique, but based on the amount I spend in there in a year, I know that I would never be considered a VIP anywhere else.  I actually doubt that I'm considered a VIP in my local boutique, but I have a very good relationship with my SA and he did tell me that many of his clients aren't local and he likes to offer some SO's to local clients.



I am a local at my boutique, not many tourists and I really like my SA (she is leaving the boutique soon ) and the SM. 
But as I mentioned the store is really small.. So no chance for me I guess...


----------



## hopiko

Keekeee said:


> At my local store, this season's SO, they only offered one solid color, no brushed hardware option (you can only chose between PHW and GHW) and there will be no horse shoe stamp.
> But bubblegum pink (5p) is out on this season's SO, along with Rose Confetti and Rose Shocking.





baby_g said:


> Dear Kakadu, were there any restrictions on whether the SO had to be solid color or bi-color for this season's order? I'm referencing jmen from another thread, who mentioned that for this season, only solid color SO's were available with limited customization such as interior pockets and stitching. Bi-color SO's with the usual customization options are only offered to VIPs. But all SO's will have the horseshoe stamp. Would you happen to have any input on this? Thanks!



Hi!  I did not have any restrictions on the SO I placed this week.  The rules must vary by store and/or location.  Colors were pretty much the same as listed.  

Hope you can get a bag you like


----------



## duna

I placed 2 SOs yesterday and although my SM confirmed that there are more restrictions, one can still order bi colours and other combos: one of mine is solid colour outside with contrast lining and stitching. We'll see.....

There were a lot of blues, BE and Hydra among many others. It also appeared that the leather choices are more than before: One of the colours I chose was available in 4 different leathers..... I don't know if different stores/countries  have different policies, quite possibly......


----------



## HerLuv

There were a lot of blues, BE and Hydra among many others. It also appeared that the leather choices are more than before: One of the colours I chose was available in 4 different leathers..... I don't know if different stores/countries  have different policies, quite possibly......[/QUOTE]

Thanks for sharing Duna. Is  k28 sellier chevre allowed at your store? Is Iris available? Did your SA say anything about SO delays due to the odor problem?


----------



## duna

HerLuv said:


> There were a lot of blues, BE and Hydra among many others. It also appeared that the leather choices are more than before: One of the colours I chose was available in 4 different leathers..... I don't know if different stores/countries  have different policies, quite possibly......



Thanks for sharing Duna. Is  k28 sellier chevre allowed at your store? Is Iris available? Did your SA say anything about SO delays due to the odor problem?[/QUOTE]

Sorry, I'm afraid I didn't ask about Chevre and I didn't check what purples are available....No he didn't say anything about delays due to odor problem. I think my store is keeping a low profile policy regarding the odor issue, I asked recently about it and they told me that the problem is solved and that only a few Togo bags were affected: as we know here on tPF this isn't exactly correct, unfortunately.


----------



## HerLuv

Ah I see... thanks Duna


----------



## swezfamily

gazalia said:


> I am a local at my boutique, not many tourists and I really like my SA (she is leaving the boutique soon ) and the SM.
> 
> But as I mentioned the store is really small.. So no chance for me I guess...




I think you should ask. If you have a good relationship with your SA and SM then I think you have a good chance, unless your store is so small that they have a very limited number of SO's to offer, or none at all.  There's no harm in asking.  &#128516;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

swezfamily said:


> I think you should ask. If you have a good relationship with your SA and SM then I think you have a good chance, unless your store is so small that they have a very limited number of SO's to offer, or none at all.  There's no harm in asking.  &#128516;



Agree, 100%. My local store is small and I know that they have a limited number of SO bags offered each year.


----------



## luckylove

duna said:


> I placed 2 SOs yesterday and although my SM confirmed that there are more restrictions, one can still order bi colours and other combos: one of mine is solid colour outside with contrast lining and stitching. We'll see.....
> 
> There were a lot of blues, BE and Hydra among many others. It also appeared that the leather choices are more than before: One of the colours I chose was available in 4 different leathers..... I don't know if different stores/countries  have different policies, quite possibly......



Hmm... I am so confused! I have been offered a SO after having 3 pieces affected by the skunk issue.  I am encouraged to hear that BE is available again, yet my boutique had previously told me that it was not a color available to SO this time??? I haven't placed my SO yet until I get clarification from my SM... Any thoughts??


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## purselover888

Anyone here receive their Rose Confetti Chèvre SO yet?


----------



## duna

luckylove said:


> Hmm... I am so confused! I have been offered a SO after having 3 pieces affected by the skunk issue.  I am encouraged to hear that BE is available again, yet my boutique had previously told me that it was not a color available to SO this time??? I haven't placed my SO yet until I get clarification from my SM... Any thoughts??



Yes, very confusing....I'm in Europe and I definately saw the list of blues for SO and BE was one of them, that's all I know I'm afraid. I still can't make out if the SO list, with the colours and leathers offered, is the same worldwide or not.


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> Yes, very confusing....I'm in Europe and I definately saw the list of blues for SO and BE was one of them, that's all I know I'm afraid. I still can't make out if the SO list, with the colours and leathers offered, is the same worldwide or not.



 BE is definitely on the list.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Would it be accurate to say that Rose Shocking is the color of the pink pig animal charm in my avatar????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

purselover888 said:


> Anyone here receive their Rose Confetti Chèvre SO yet?



Dying to seee this as well!


----------



## luckylove

duna said:


> Yes, very confusing....I'm in Europe and I definately saw the list of blues for SO and BE was one of them, that's all I know I'm afraid. I still can't make out if the SO list, with the colours and leathers offered, is the same worldwide or not.



Thanks Duna!  I definitely need to investigate this more.  If any other TPF members in the US have any thoughts on this, please share!


----------



## bagidiotic

purselover888 said:


> Anyone here receive their Rose Confetti Chèvre SO yet?



Still waiting for mine since last nov
Never been so long


----------



## stephmorris11

Is Rose Shocking available in Togo for B35?  I was told no.  So sad!


----------



## swezfamily

Just need to vent...getting tired of waiting for my replacement SO since my first one was a skunk.  It's been 7 mos. now since it was deemed defective (9 mos. since it was sent back to Paris) and I really thought they would give my order some priority due to the circumstances, but I guess not.  Grrr...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

swezfamily said:


> Just need to vent...getting tired of waiting for my replacement SO since my first one was a skunk.  It's been 7 mos. now since it was deemed defective (9 mos. since it was sent back to Paris) and I really thought they would give my order some priority due to the circumstances, but I guess not.  Grrr...



*swezfamily*, I am so sorry to hear about your defective skunk SO and that it is taking longer than 7-9 months to replace it. Your SA probably doesn't know how much longer it will take to arrive but I am hoping that it will be soon! What was your SO?


----------



## swezfamily

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *swezfamily*, I am so sorry to hear about your defective skunk SO and that it is taking longer than 7-9 months to replace it. Your SA probably doesn't know how much longer it will take to arrive but I am hoping that it will be soon! What was your SO?



Thanks for the sympathy Vigee.  My SA keeps telling me that I'll have it by Christmas, but I think he's just trying to be positive.  I really thought that Paris would put a rush on it and I'd have it after about 4-6 mos.  Wishful thinking I guess!  I am grateful that I was able to place another SO since some were only given refunds, or even worse, store credit.

It's a K32 Etain togo with UV interior and GHW.  I keep wearing outfits that it would be perfect with and it's killing me.  I need it so bad!!

OK, I feel better now.  Just had to get that out.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

swezfamily said:


> Thanks for the sympathy Vigee.  My SA keeps telling me that I'll have it by Christmas, but I think he's just trying to be positive.  I really thought that Paris would put a rush on it and I'd have it after about 4-6 mos.  Wishful thinking I guess!  I am grateful that I was able to place another SO since some were only given refunds, or even worse, store credit.
> 
> It's a K32 Etain togo with UV interior and GHW.  I keep wearing outfits that it would be perfect with and it's killing me.  I need it so bad!!
> 
> OK, I feel better now.  Just had to get that out.



*swezfamily*, glad that you feel a little better now. I totally sympathize, my etain K35 is one of my favorite bags and I would be lost without it. In fact, I actually put together outfits to match this bag after buying it. Grey became my new black and etain with a UV interior sounds amazing. Great color choices! 

At least your SA is giving you some idea of when to expect it and you didn't end up with a refund or worse yet, a credit. Hang in there, it will happen!


----------



## swezfamily

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *swezfamily*, glad that you feel a little better now. I totally sympathize, my etain K35 is one of my favorite bags and I would be lost without it. In fact, I actually put together outfits to match this bag after buying it. Grey became my new black and etain with a UV interior sounds amazing. Great color choices!
> 
> At least your SA is giving you some idea of when to expect it and you didn't end up with a refund or worse yet, a credit. Hang in there, it will happen!



Thank you!  Love the support of TPF ladies!!


----------



## doves75

It will be 1 year tomorrow and there's no news about my SO. My SA said that most likely it will be delayed because if the skunk bag problem. She also said that she has not seen a SO bag for a very long time. Is it ok to ask my SA to check if the bag is still on the list/system to be made or may be rejected by Paris?? I wonder how long will I have to wait for the one I placed last April (


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

I'm in Europe and I definitely know that the list was different from the one in Hong Kong a few years ago as the colour I really wanted to place an order for was not available here but it was in Hong Kong.



duna said:


> Yes, very confusing....I'm in Europe and I definately saw the list of blues for SO and BE was one of them, that's all I know I'm afraid. I still can't make out if the SO list, with the colours and leathers offered, is the same worldwide or not.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> It will be 1 year tomorrow and there's no news about my SO. My SA said that most likely it will be delayed because if the skunk bag problem. She also said that she has not seen a SO bag for a very long time. Is it ok to ask my SA to check if the bag is still on the list/system to be made or may be rejected by Paris?? I wonder how long will I have to wait for the one I placed last April (



*doves*, ask your SA definitely. It can't do any harm and I always did inquire about my SO. Repeatedly. Like monthly, lol. It probably won't make it arrive any sooner but it might take away some of the anxiety that I sense you are feeling right now. Patience is a virtue wit H, especially now with the skunk bag issue as a priority.


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *doves*, ask your SA definitely. It can't do any harm and I always did inquire about my SO. Repeatedly. Like monthly, lol. It probably won't make it arrive any sooner but it might take away some of the anxiety that I sense you are feeling right now. Patience is a virtue wit H, especially now with the skunk bag issue as a priority.




Thank you VigeeLeBrun, I will ask my SA when I see her again. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
You are right about my anxiety. As long as it's still on the list, it will give me hope that H will make it eventually.


----------



## aluminum_siren

I did a few searches and was not able to find information about this...

Has anyone ever placed a special order and then it was sold to someone else without it being offered to you first? I used to have a good relationship with my SA but I've haven't gone as much in the past year because I moved and I already have all the H staples I want in my collection. I've had a hard time getting in touch with the SA and when I do I get hints to come to the store (I suspect because I have a harder time saying no to things in person ) but logistically it has become rather difficult so it hasn't happened in 6 months now.

I placed the order more than 2 years ago now at this point and while I know special orders turnaround times can vary a lot, I am starting to worry especially since it seems like it is getting more difficult to get in touch with the SA, even when it is not about the order.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## audreylita

aluminum_siren said:


> I did a few searches and was not able to find information about this...
> 
> Has anyone ever placed a special order and then it was sold to someone else without it being offered to you first? I used to have a good relationship with my SA but I've haven't gone as much in the past year because I moved and I already have all the H staples I want in my collection. I've had a hard time getting in touch with the SA and when I do I get hints to come to the store (I suspect because I have a harder time saying no to things in person ) but logistically it has become rather difficult so it hasn't happened in 6 months now.
> 
> I placed the order more than 2 years ago now at this point and while I know special orders turnaround times can vary a lot, I am starting to worry especially since it seems like it is getting more difficult to get in touch with the SA, even when it is not about the order.
> 
> Thank you in advance.



I have heard of two specific incidents where SO bags were in fact sold to someone other than the person who ordered them.  I find this to be in very bad taste and don't care if it's from Hermes or H&M, it's just bad human behavior to pull a stunt like this.

Does your SA have your new phone number?


----------



## aluminum_siren

audreylita said:


> I have heard of two specific incidents where SO bags were in fact sold to someone other than the person who ordered them.  I find this to be in very bad taste and don't care if it's from Hermes or H&M, it's just bad human behavior to pull a stunt like this.
> 
> Does your SA have your new phone number?


Yikes. Now I am extra worried, audreylita! But I thank you for that important piece of information.

Yes, the SA has all my contact info... I've definitely been called in the past.

Do you think the best thing for me to do is to call the SA more to ask solely about the status of the order even if I have nothing I want to buy? I held back before because I don't want to be an annoying client as I deal with annoying clients all day myself. I've asked about the order maybe 5 times in the past 2+ years.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

aluminum_siren said:


> Yikes. Now I am extra worried, audreylita! But I thank you for that important piece of information.
> 
> Yes, the SA has all my contact info... I've definitely been called in the past.
> 
> Do you think the best thing for me to do is to call the SA more to ask solely about the status of the order even if I have nothing I want to buy? I held back before because I don't want to be an annoying client as I deal with annoying clients all day myself. I've asked about the order maybe 5 times in the past 2+ years.



*aluminum_siren*, I asked my SA or told her how EXCITED I was to receive my SO probably bi-monthly, if not monthly! But I didn't pressure her and was always pleasant about it.


----------



## ThierryH

My first SO arrived within four months. The second one took five months, now I'm waiting for my third one, ordered in May. Hope it will be here well before the price increase!


----------



## jmen

ThierryH said:


> My first SO arrived within four months. The second one took five months, now I'm waiting for my third one, ordered in May. Hope it will be here well before the price increase!


 
That would be sweet, no doubt.  Iss there a set time for the price increase (meaning month)?  It seems it is always in the beginning of the year like Jan or Feb.


----------



## glamourbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Dying to seee this as well!



Ahem...I hear they are quite nice (RC).

Are you considering Rose Shocking? I find it just a "hint" too raspberry for me, but it sure is a pretty color. Its amazing with ghw!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> Would it be accurate to say that Rose Shocking is the color of the pink pig animal charm in my avatar????



*IF* - The pink on the pig charm is a darker deeper raspberry red.  Rose Shocking is really not 'shocking' to me at all.  I just got a Carmen in this color and it is a soft light raspberry pink.  I found a TPFer with her B25 in Rose Shocking and a RT agenda side by side.  Check it out:







I'll also post a photo tonight in the color reference page for my Carmen.


----------



## purselover888

chkpfbeliever said:


> *IF* - The pink on the pig charm is a darker deeper raspberry red.  Rose Shocking is really not 'shocking' to me at all.  I just got a Carmen in this color and it is a soft light raspberry pink.  I found a TPFer with her B25 in Rose Shocking and a RT agenda side by side.  Check it out:
> I'll also post a photo tonight in the color reference page for my Carmen.



Thank you for bringing this up!  Could Rose Shocking have changed ALOT?  Because I saw a Rose Shocking Chèvre Mysore mini portable frame last year, and a Rose Shocking Agneau Milo Carmen this year, and they looked NOTHING alike!  The RS I saw in Chèvre Mysore last year was really vibrant, and like a deeper Rose Tyrien.  But the RS I just saw in a Carmen looked like Rosy or Rose The almost.  Could the color be so far off between Mysore and Agneau Milo, or did the color change a lot from the past?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

purselover888 said:


> Thank you for bringing this up!  Could Rose Shocking have changed ALOT?  Because I saw a Rose Shocking Chèvre Mysore mini portable frame last year, and a Rose Shocking Agneau Milo Carmen this year, and they looked NOTHING alike!  The RS I saw in Chèvre Mysore last year was really vibrant, and like a deeper Rose Tyrien.  But the RS I just saw in a Carmen looked like Rosy or Rose The almost.  Could the color be so far off between Mysore and Agneau Milo, or did the color change a lot from the past?



Good question.  H brings back colors from the past but they always varies.  Maybe it is the leather ? or just the mix by different tanneries ?  Look at Rose Jaipur. The new ones are brighter vs. the creamier milky Rose Jaipur when they were first introduced.

I agree with you on the old Rose Shocking.  It was like a deeper RT.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> Good question.  *H brings back colors from the past but they always varies. * Maybe it is the leather ? or just the mix by different tanneries ?  Look at Rose Jaipur. The new ones are brighter vs. the creamier milky Rose Jaipur when they were first introduced.
> 
> I agree with you on the old Rose Shocking.  It was like a deeper RT.



*chkpfbeliever*, you are so right. H produced orange gator CDCs years ago that were a bright orange and the orange gator CDCs produced today are more of a burnt orange ~ very different colors.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *chkpfbeliever*, you are so right. H produced orange gator CDCs years ago that were a bright orange and the orange gator CDCs produced today are more of a burnt orange ~ very different colors.



*Vigee* - That makes our collection so much more unique !!  But if someone misses the first issue and think that they will get the same later, it would be a bit disappointing.  Maybe some colors are harder to fix than others.


----------



## doves75

Hi Ladies...I would like to get some ideas of SO colors combo. If like to get GRis Tourtelle and another color. This thread might be not the right place to ask, but any hint how to start a thread via iPhone or iPad?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## doves75

I was able to create a thread ). Your suggestions are very appreciated.


----------



## ThierryH

jmen said:


> That would be sweet, no doubt.  Iss there a set time for the price increase (meaning month)?  It seems it is always in the beginning of the year like Jan or Feb.



jmen, I'm located in Europe and the date for price increase here always is January 1st.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jmen said:


> That would be sweet, no doubt. * Iss there a set time for the price increase (meaning month)?  *It seems it is always in the beginning of the year like Jan or Feb.



*jmen*, usually January or February latest in the USA if I remember correctly. I will ask my lovely SA today, she will know the exact date.


----------



## starstarz

purselover888 said:


> Anyone here receive their Rose Confetti Chèvre SO yet?


 
I got mine in July, which was ordered in Sept last year.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starstarz said:


> I got mine in July, which was ordered in Sept last year.



*starstarz*, any pics? Would love to see it!


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *starstarz*, any pics? Would love to see it!




Me too )


----------



## starstarz

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *starstarz*, any pics? Would love to see it!




Here you go! &#128149;


----------



## MRS.Hermes

so special! 3colors? I will order mine rose confetti next year! But the store manager told me only bi color!


----------



## bagidiotic

starstarz said:


> Here you go! &#128149;
> View attachment 2815253



Fabulous  combo 
Mind telling  us those color
Beautifully  match


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starstarz said:


> Here you go! &#128149;
> View attachment 2815253



Beautiful tri-colored B, congrats *starstarz*!


----------



## glamourbag

starstarz said:


> Here you go! &#128149;
> View attachment 2815253


This is just so very pretty Starstarz


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Very sweet combo *starstarz* congrats!!!


----------



## starstarz

bagidiotic said:


> Fabulous  combo
> Mind telling  us those color
> Beautifully  match


 
Sure! They are Anemone, Rose Confetti and Black in Chevre Mysore  Actually I'm a bit regretted of not making the Rose Confetti reverse with the Anemone...


----------



## bagidiotic

starstarz said:


> Sure! They are Anemone, Rose Confetti and Black in Chevre Mysore  Actually I'm a bit regretted of not making the Rose Confetti reverse with the Anemone...



Either  way  i find them awesome 
Great choices 
Thanks 
Enjoy this unique  b


----------



## babielovah

Anyone has not gotten their SO that was order last sept/oct time? &#128542;&#128542;


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## stephmorris11

babielovah said:


> Anyone has not gotten their SO that was order last sept/oct time? &#128542;&#128542;




Yup. Me. Simple order too of an Epsom bicolor.  Sigh.


----------



## babielovah

stephmorris11 said:


> Yup. Me. Simple order too of an Epsom bicolor.  Sigh.




I just hope it come by the year end... &#128532;&#128532;


----------



## bagidiotic

babielovah said:


> Anyone has not gotten their SO that was order last sept/oct time? &#128542;&#128542;



Yup
Me still waiting 
Looks like will get it after  new price increases 
Haha


----------



## doves75

babielovah said:


> Anyone has not gotten their SO that was order last sept/oct time? &#128542;&#128542;




Me too...still waiting.


----------



## twigz

Waiting as well.. they are really taking their time this year


----------



## angrypanda

my SA said it prob be like a LONG wait since they are really catering to the Asia market.


----------



## bagidiotic

doves75 said:


> Me too...still waiting.











twigz said:


> Waiting as well.. they are really taking their time this year



Looks like we're all going  to pay for  new price increase when it arrives 
Haha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keekeee said:


> Mine took exactly 12 months.
> Ordered it April 10th 2013, and it came April 11th 2014.
> My friend ordered her SO at the same time with me and hers came December last year. I received mine after 2 price increases.. But its worth the wait and the price increase.. Im so in love..
> 
> B30 Chevre Mysore Parme-Rose Tyrien with Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 2577832
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577830
> View attachment 2577831



Darling, what size are your initials monogrammed in??? Looks like it is 4 or 4BIS????
Anyone knows???? Need info quick but the search function is broken. grrrrrr


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, what size are your initials monogrammed in??? Looks like it is 4 or 4BIS????
> Anyone knows???? Need info quick but the search function is broken. grrrrrr



Hi!  If you are pressed for time, get the monogram after you get the bag.  It is a very fast turn around!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Hi!  If you are pressed for time, get the monogram after you get the bag.  It is a very fast turn around!



I can tell my SA tomorrow... plus I'm not in NYC often at all but what a good excuse for a trip huh!??? 
Well, I'd really like to do it now... so impatient


----------



## Leah

Israeli_Flava said:


> I can tell my SA tomorrow... plus I'm not in NYC often at all but what a good excuse for a trip huh!???
> Well, I'd really like to do it now... so impatient



Israeli_Flava, not sure about the specific rules around sizes of initials but Claude at Madison personally told me he doesn't recommend anything bigger than 2 cm. I had my croc kelly put with initials when I got married and I think it was 1 cm.

Oh and to stay on topic, I've been waiting for a few years for some SO's. From my experience, Constance SO's take the longest.


----------



## Keekeee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, what size are your initials monogrammed in??? Looks like it is 4 or 4BIS????
> Anyone knows???? Need info quick but the search function is broken. grrrrrr




Hi Flava.. Yes.. Its 4 BIS!
I take it you're ordering an SO? woohooo.... Im excited....!!!


----------



## m8875

I placed SO March 2014 and still hasn't arrived.... When should I give up? lol


----------



## stephmorris11

m8875 said:


> I placed SO March 2014 and still hasn't arrived.... When should I give up? lol



In 2017...


----------



## Chloesam

I placed my SO in May 2014.  I spoke to my lovely SA today and she said no sign of it yet but other SO's placed around the same time in her store have started to come in....I can only hope by Christmas but if not Valentines maybe?!?!?!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sparklyprincess

Still waiting for my SO from December 2013...


----------



## m8875

Sigh... I'm just a very impatient person lol... I wish H actually makes us put a deposit so at least it's guaranteed that the bag will be ours


----------



## Kelly_76

Chloesam said:


> I placed my SO in May 2014.  I spoke to my lovely SA today and she said no sign of it yet but other SO's placed around the same time in her store have started to come in....I can only hope by Christmas but if not Valentines maybe?!?!?!




That gives me new hope, Chloesam!
Placed my SO in March and still waiting...hopefully it will arrive before the price increase in Jan...


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> I can tell my SA tomorrow... plus I'm not in NYC often at all but what a good excuse for a trip huh!???
> Well, I'd really like to do it now... so impatient







Keekeee said:


> Hi Flava.. Yes.. Its 4 BIS!
> I take it you're ordering an SO? woohooo.... Im excited....!!!




So excited for you too!  After all they put you through with your skunky soufre, you deserve a SO. &#128515;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

m8875 said:


> Sigh... I'm just a very impatient person lol... I wish H actually makes us put a deposit so at least it's guaranteed that the bag will be ours



Keep your money in your account darling...do not wish for deposit taken... I've learned with H, there are NEVER any guarantees. Patience dear, it will come. At this point, your wait is not so long for an SO....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

swezfamily said:


> So excited for you too!  After all they put you through with your skunky soufre, you deserve a SO. &#55357;&#56835;



Thanks love!!! Thankfully I have found a new wonderful thoughtful and caring SA and life goes on with my continued LOVE for HERMES. Did u place another SO????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keekeee said:


> Hi Flava.. Yes.. Its 4 BIS!
> I take it you're ordering an SO? woohooo.... Im excited....!!!



YES!!!!!  Finally!!!!
I Pm'd u. Thanks for your help!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

m8875 said:


> Sigh... I'm just a very impatient person lol... I wish H actually makes us put a deposit so at least it's guaranteed that the bag will be ours



Not to worry, it's yours! My understanding is that H takes their SOs very seriously. I have just one more that I want, lol.


----------



## BHmommy

sparklyprincess said:


> Still waiting for my SO from December 2013...



me too!  :wondering


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Not to worry, it's yours! **My understanding is that H takes their SOs very seriously.* I have just one more that I want, lol.



That's reasurring to hear from such a reliable source (U)... bc my order was placed TODAY 
I'm just a little over-the-moon right now.... 
If there are any issues with the order, does Paris let the SM know immediately. I do know the SM entered the order into the system.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's reasurring to hear from such a reliable source (U)... bc my order was placed TODAY
> I'm just a little over-the-moon right now....
> If there are any issues with the order, does Paris let the SM know immediately. I do know the SM entered the order into the system.



Congrats *IF*.  Is this your first SO ?  You have been a loyal client for a long time and especially you've gone thru the skunk issue, totally deserve it !!  What colors do you have in mind ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's reasurring to hear from such a reliable source (U)... bc my order was placed TODAY
> I'm just a little over-the-moon right now....
> If there are any issues with the order, does Paris let the SM know immediately. I do know the SM entered the order into the system.



babe, as much as I would like to tell you that the SMs know all, my theory is that Paris lets them know in their own good old sweet time. SOs are not for the faint of heart or for those lacking in patience. I checked in about my SO every month and when I was in the store but very delicately. Like, "Oh have you happened to hear of the status of my SO from Paris? Maybe not but that's okay". Then when it came in I had ONE WEEK to pick it up immediately even though my SA and SM knew I was flying coast to coast regularly. My advice? Let your SA know that you are interested in updates and keep the funds on hand. In the long run, it's worth it. 

One more thing ~ MAJOR CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

It's been 1 yr since my SO was put in and I'm still waiting..my SA and I keep in contact once a month but still no luck. They say it comes when it comes. Oh well, I have the patience!


----------



## Miss Al

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's reasurring to hear from such a reliable source (U)... bc my order was placed TODAY
> I'm just a little over-the-moon right now....
> If there are any issues with the order, does Paris let the SM know immediately. I do know the SM entered the order into the system.



Congrats IF. Care to share the colours that you ordered.


----------



## audreylita

I placed my order one year ago and just got the call that the bag has arrived.  Maybe more will start popping up elsewhere!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## BHmommy

audreylita said:


> I placed my order one year ago and just got the call that the bag has arrived.  Maybe more will start popping up elsewhere!



oh this is great news!  so thrilled for you, audreylita!!  i placed mine in dec. 2013 so almost exactly a year ago too.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's reasurring to hear from such a reliable source (U)... bc my order was placed TODAY
> I'm just a little over-the-moon right now....
> If there are any issues with the order, does Paris let the SM know immediately. I do know the SM entered the order into the system.



Yes, for sure!  I placed an SO in early November.  I got a call in mid November that H had pulled the interior color I ordered and it was no longer available.  I was able to substitute for another color.  

Soooooo exciting.  My SOs have taken 14,17 & 19 months...2 chèvre and one Togo.....hope this one...another chèvre, is faster..hope your is too!

Congrats!  SOs are the best but the wait is the worst


----------



## Chloesam

audreylita said:


> I placed my order one year ago and just got the call that the bag has arrived.  Maybe more will start popping up elsewhere!



So exciting audreylita!!! Please post a picture as soon as you can. -


----------



## bagidiotic

audreylita said:


> I placed my order one year ago and just got the call that the bag has arrived.  Maybe more will start popping up elsewhere!



Woohooo 
Happydance and balloons


----------



## babielovah

audreylita said:


> I placed my order one year ago and just got the call that the bag has arrived.  Maybe more will start popping up elsewhere!




Super Congrats!! 
Was it from last year around oct?


----------



## audreylita

babielovah said:


> Super Congrats!!
> Was it from last year around oct?



Yes it was sometime last fall.


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> I placed my order one year ago and just got the call that the bag has arrived.  Maybe more will start popping up elsewhere!




Congrats audreylita!! Hope to see your SO soon &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## sparklyprincess

audreylita said:


> I placed my order one year ago and just got the call that the bag has arrived.  Maybe more will start popping up elsewhere!







BHmommy said:


> oh this is great news!  so thrilled for you, audreylita!!  i placed mine in dec. 2013 so almost exactly a year ago too.




Yay I'm so glad to hear that. Fingers crossed and hoping for mine to arrive before the new year price increase!!!


----------



## m8875

Haha thanks everyone for the psychological treatment of my impatience  I put 2 this year and so far the spring colors aren't really doing it for me so hopefully both will arrive next year )))


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> I placed my order one year ago and just got the call that the bag has arrived.  Maybe more will start popping up elsewhere!



Yay!!!  Congrats!!!  So happy for you!!  Please post if you want to share your beauty!  :lolots:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> I placed my order one year ago and just got the call that the bag has arrived.  Maybe more will start popping up elsewhere!



YAY!!! *audreylita*, you must be so excited and we all share your joy!! Major congrats.


----------



## Nahreen

Looking forward to seeing your bag Audreylita.


----------



## periogirl28

Dying to see your SO Audreylita! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Yes, for sure!  I placed an SO in early November.  I got a call in mid November that H had pulled the interior color I ordered and it was no longer available.  I was able to substitute for another color.
> 
> Soooooo exciting. * My SOs have taken 14,17 & 19 months*...2 chèvre and one Togo.....hope this one...another chèvre, is faster..hope your is too!
> 
> Congrats!  SOs are the best but the wait is the worst



 14-19 months?
I was preparing myself for 9-12. Looks like I should just put it in th eback of my mind and just be suprised when it finally arrives hahahahah Good luck trying to do _that_ huh? It's all good.... it's soooooooooooo worth the wait! 



*A*, please reveal your SO!!!! Happy you recvd it!!!


----------



## jmen

From the sound of it I hope I live long enough to see my order.  

My first SO arrived in less than 4 months later.  I was told the SOs were going to be made in a separate facility to get them out the door quicker.  If true, H allowed a lot more SO orders and again the long wait time.

Congrats to those who are seeing their SOs arrive.  A H - SO trumps the 12 days of Christmas in my eyes.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jmen said:


> From the sound of it I hope I live long enough to see my order.
> 
> My first SO arrived in less than 4 months later.  I was told the SOs were going to be made in a separate facility to get them out the door quicker.  If true, H allowed a lot more SO orders and again the long wait time.
> 
> *Congrats to those who are seeing their SOs arrive.  A H - SO trumps the 12 days of Christmas in my eyes.*



Totally agree with you, *jmen*. Especially if they arrive before the price increase next year!


----------



## glamourbag

I think we are seeing an influx of SOs right now before the holidays. Very exciting for the recipients!


----------



## baby_g

To my dear beverly hills shoppers, has anyone placed their SO for this season yet? I was offered one by my  SA a few months ago, but she's saying they haven't started yet... Or  maybe I was left off the list... TIA!


----------



## audreylita

Israeli_Flava said:


> 14-19 months?
> I was preparing myself for 9-12. Looks like I should just put it in th eback of my mind and just be suprised when it finally arrives hahahahah Good luck trying to do _that_ huh? It's all good.... it's soooooooooooo worth the wait!
> 
> 
> 
> *A*, please reveal your SO!!!! Happy you recvd it!!!



My last SO took a little over two years to arrive.  This one was about a year.  And if you read my first post on this thread, that bag took 71 days which was just ridiculous!  

There really is no pattern.  They just seem to arrive randomly and when we least expect it.


----------



## doves75

baby_g said:


> To my dear beverly hills shoppers, has anyone placed their SO for this season yet? I was offered one by my  SA a few months ago, but she's saying they haven't started yet... Or  maybe I was left off the list... TIA!




I just somebody post, and he's doing his SO in BH I think. You may want to give your SA a call to double check. Sorry...I'm not too helpful...Good luck.


----------



## baby_g

doves75 said:


> I just somebody post, and he's doing his SO in BH I think. You may want to give your SA a call to double check. Sorry...I'm not too helpful...Good luck.



YES! Thank you so much doves75  Just received news from my SA too! Whew!


----------



## kat99

Not a bag, but my custom shorter canvas shoulder strap just arrived in about 7 months...a pleasant surprise after hearing estimates of 2-3 years!


----------



## swezfamily

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks love!!! Thankfully I have found a new wonderful thoughtful and caring SA and life goes on with my continued LOVE for HERMES. Did u place another SO????



I did after I got word that my skunky SO was indeed defective.  I placed my order in March and my SM made sure to alert Paris that this SO was a replacement for a skunky SO bag.  I thought it would be given priority, but I'm still waiting.  Hoping to get it before Christmas...


----------



## glamourbag

Just under a year...


----------



## calicocat

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047


 
 Congratulations _glamourbag_ - how pretty!!


----------



## baby_g

glamourbag said:


> just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## swezfamily

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



So pretty!  Congratulations and enjoy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



*glamourbag*, what beautiful eye-candy! Wow it's unbelievably pretty. Which colors and leather is your SO B? I swear that I won't be your SO twin and just so curious. You did a fantastic job picking it out, major congrats!


----------



## glamourbag

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *glamourbag*, what beautiful eye-candy! Wow it's unbelievably pretty. Which colors and leather is your SO B? I swear that I won't be your SO twin and just so curious. You did a fantastic job picking it out, major congrats!





swezfamily said:


> So pretty!  Congratulations and enjoy.





baby_g said:


> gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!





calicocat said:


> Congratulations _glamourbag_ - how pretty!!



Thanks Gals! Vigee it is a B 30 Epsom with ghw. The colors are Rose Confetti with Rose Tyrien piping, handles and interior. Over the wait, on rare occasion, I can say I was concerned about the contrast between Confetti and Tyrien. I was worried it would be too stark, but to be honest, it turned out better than imagined and it looks better without twillys! I dont think I would change a thing. Thank you for the kind words and I wouldn't mind one bit being twins with you on this. Side note: It has to endure the sun test yet though...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

glamourbag said:


> Thanks Gals! Vigee it is a B 30 Epsom with ghw. *The colors are Rose Confetti with Rose Tyrien piping, handles and interior.* Over the wait, on rare occasion, I can say I was concerned about the contrast between Confetti and Tyrien. I was worried it would be too stark, but to be honest, it turned out better than imagined and it looks better without twillys! I dont think I would change a thing. Thank you for the kind words and I wouldn't mind one bit being twins with you on this. Side note: It has to endure the sun test yet though...



*glamourbag*, thanks so much for the information about the colors and leather of your bi-colored B30. Truly, a super gorgeous B and oh so special. You must be over the moon!! A pink moon, that is!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## At888

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047




Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Birdonce

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



That is a pink dream. It's like the most elegant accessory Barbie ever fantasized!


----------



## bostonbirkin

swezfamily said:


> I did after I got word that my skunky SO was indeed defective.  I placed my order in March and my SM made sure to alert Paris that this SO was a replacement for a skunky SO bag.  I thought it would be given priority, but I'm still waiting.  Hoping to get it before Christmas...


I will be curious when 'replacement' bags start arriving. I JUST placed my SO replacement and I was told it would get priority but I am not expecting it soon!! 
I think I will start a thread for replacement bags?!?!


----------



## glamourbag

At888 said:


> Congratulations!!!!





Birdonce said:


> That is a pink dream. It's like the most elegant accessory Barbie ever fantasized!


Thank you so much! I am very happy with it! Totally worth it.


----------



## stephmorris11

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047


Gorgeous!!! Mine is the same as yours but Anemone interior.  I had it placed late Oct 2013 so I am really, really hoping it will come in this year.


----------



## swezfamily

bostonbirkin said:


> I will be curious when 'replacement' bags start arriving. I JUST placed my SO replacement and I was told it would get priority but I am not expecting it soon!!
> I think I will start a thread for replacement bags?!?!



I have a feeling my replacement bag was just lumped in with all of the other regular SO's and it wasn't given priority at all.  Maybe you'll get lucky and get yours much sooner.  Wishing you the best of luck!


----------



## glamourbag

stephmorris11 said:


> Gorgeous!!! Mine is the same as yours but Anemone interior.  I had it placed late Oct 2013 so I am really, really hoping it will come in this year.


Thank you! Yes, hopefully soon for you!!!!
I know I have seen pics of your combination so it could very well be a possibility. Very pretty; you will love it I'm sure!


----------



## bagidiotic

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



Blown away stunner 
Congrats 
Simply sweet


----------



## periogirl28

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



Congrats! What a lovely combination!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047




Truly a stunning beauty! Huge congrats sweetie!!! It has your name written all over it! Perfect bag for a beautiful lady! Can't get any better than that!!! Xoxo!


----------



## glamourbag

bagidiotic said:


> Blown away stunner
> Congrats
> Simply sweet





periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! What a lovely combination!





hermesdaisuki said:


> Truly a stunning beauty! Huge congrats sweetie!!! It has your name written all over it! Perfect bag for a beautiful lady! Can't get any better than that!!! Xoxo!


Thank you sweeties! I hope you are all well! I am quite happy with this.


----------



## doves75

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047




Congrats glamour Bag!! Just under a year, that's rare these days. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



WHAT THEEEEEEEEE???!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG hunny this bag just knocked me off my chair! Truly stunning!!! I would have been a little worried about the contrast as well but this is absolute PERFECTION in my eyes!!! Curious tho... what made u go with Epsom over say....chevre????


----------



## glamourbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> WHAT THEEEEEEEEE???!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG hunny this bag just knocked me off my chair! Truly stunning!!! I would have been a little worried about the contrast as well but this is absolute PERFECTION in my eyes!!! Curious tho... what made u go with Epsom over say....chevre????



Thank you, Thank you Sunshine!!! Actually...Confetti in Epsom vs Chevre is more of a "straight" pink. Confetti in Chevre still has the "slightest" hint of a peach undertone; its very subtle but still there. Plus, (as I duck now) I am not the biggest lover of Chevre. I know people don't love Epsom but I do like it and find my other epsom has held up well over the years. My big thing is...silver or gold hardware...I flip-flop between the two all the time. But I am glad gold was the winner. Plus, I don't have much ghw and its a nice change of pace.


----------



## birkin10600

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



Wow! I am speechless........ so beautiful and elegant bag. I am so happy for you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

glamourbag said:


> Thank you, Thank you Sunshine!!! *Actually...Confetti in Epsom vs Chevre is more of a "straight" pink. Confetti in Chevre still has the "slightest" hint of a peach undertone; *its very subtle but still there. Plus, (as I duck now) I am not the biggest lover of Chevre. *I know people don't love Epsom but I do like it and find my other epsom has held up well over the years.* My big thing is...silver or gold hardware...I flip-flop between the two all the time. But I am glad gold was the winner. Plus, I don't have much ghw and its a nice change of pace.



*glamourbag*, wise choice to go with epsom if chevre still has a peach tone in it. Never really considered epsom in a B, but going forward I will based on your comments. Thanks.


----------



## glamourbag

birkin10600 said:


> Wow! I am speechless........ so beautiful and elegant bag. I am so happy for you!



Thanks Hon! Do you recall when you did your lovely reveal and I said I had something coming along which was to be very similar to yours? I did not want to jinx myself but this was what I was referring to. Thank you so very much my sweet. You need to come visit our side of the country soon!


----------



## glamourbag

Thank you so much V! Epsom does take a bit getting used to in feel. I will admit, with my first Kelly it felt odd to my fingers.  It does not have the feel of the other leathers we are familiar with. I got over that feeling quite fast; esp because its light and more rigid and it captures color well (so does Chevre mind you). In this particular case, Confetti is slightly more appealing to me in epsom. Comparing my Chevre Tarmac and epsom calvi confirmed this to my eye. Perhaps it is just me....I see things maybe different than others. Many felt Rose Lipstick was a "true" pink, however I personally saw it to be a pink with lots of peachy orange tones to it; ultimately not being what I consider a "pink-pink" but more one of those colors what "dont really know what they want to be." Are you pink or are you peach?


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *glamourbag*, wise choice to go with epsom if chevre still has a peach tone in it. Never really considered epsom in a B, but going forward I will based on your comments. Thanks.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

glamourbag said:


> Thank you, Thank you Sunshine!!!



Wow! I'm so glad that you are totally satisfied with the shade of pink bc that is VERY important!!! I absolutely LOVE the way your bag turned out and hope I can get a bag in that shade of pink too! Never too much pinmk huih!? hahahah

I took a calculated risk and went with Rose Shocking in Chevre based on pictures my SA sent only. I wasn't actually in the boutique when I placed my order. Besides, the colors vary slightly based on "lot" from my experience so since RS is in my dream color family... I'll make do whatever slight variation it may have  KWIM?

I agree with you re: epsom. My little ray of suncshine is holding up just fine and the color saturation is exceptional in my replacemnt skunky. The previous Jewel had ever so slight greemish undertones like Mountain Dew. Jewel 2 does not have any. LOVE IT!  Is this your replacement for the RL?


----------



## glamourbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! I'm so glad that you are totally satisfied with the shade of pink bc that is VERY important!!! I absolutely LOVE the way your bag turned out and hope I can get a bag in that shade of pink too! Never too much pinmk huih!? hahahah
> 
> I took a calculated risk and went with Rose Shocking in Chevre based on pictures my SA sent only. I wasn't actually in the boutique when I placed my order. Besides, the colors vary slightly based on "lot" from my experience so since RS is in my dream color family... I'll make do whatever slight variation it may have  KWIM?
> 
> I agree with you re: epsom. My little ray of suncshine is holding up just fine and the color saturation is exceptional in my replacemnt skunky. The previous Jewel had ever so slight greemish undertones like Mountain Dew. Jewel 2 does not have any. LOVE IT!  Is this your replacement for the RL?



SHOCKING!!!!!! Yahoo This is great news and you will be over the moon happy. Yes I understand....I mean I love confetti enough that I would have taken it in Chevre too...dont get me wrong its not that I DONT like it  in Chevre (I do); I just prefer its color in epsom. As for Jewel 2 all the better! After all the ordeal at least it worked out to be even more beautiful. As for my Lipstick replacement.... I used the "store credit" which was left there waiting to be used towards this. Hence, why you havent seen me with other B or Ks...bc I was waaaiiiittting for this gal to come along. Thanks again IF! I hope yours comes soon!!!!!


----------



## Nahreen

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



Congratulations. Beautiful bag.


----------



## doves75

I think our special order is start trickling down to celebrate Christmas and holiday season. Plus my upcoming birthday for me &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;


----------



## glamourbag

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations. Beautiful bag.


 Thank you doll



doves75 said:


> I think our special order is start trickling down to celebrate Christmas and holiday season. Plus my upcoming birthday for me &#128153;&#128156;&#128153;&#128156;


Doves I think you are right. It seems they are trying to blast them out fast. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## shopperholicGP

Anyone consider a gator mix with Epsom ? I saw a Kelly 32 quite nice , just Colour combo not my cup of tea ... Should I order my own mix ?


----------



## forever.elise

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047




This is a beautiful bag! I have never bought any Hermes before, but I know a Berkin is over $10k is most cases. Can I ask how much this was in total? Im just curious because waiting about a year for something is a long time!


----------



## glamourbag

forever.elise said:


> This is a beautiful bag! I have never bought any Hermes before, but I know a Berkin is over $10k is most cases. Can I ask how much this was in total? Im just curious because waiting about a year for something is a long time!



I will PM you the price this evening. It is a bicolor so it is a little bit more than a regular B 30 but not considerably different.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...



*Stunning - pretty in pink! Congratulations!*


----------



## angrypanda

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047


omg this is stunning~~~~


----------



## mp4

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



Very pretty, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## glamourbag

mp4 said:


> Very pretty, congrats!!!!!!





angrypanda said:


> omg this is stunning~~~~





GUCCIhoochie said:


> *Stunning - pretty in pink! Congratulations!*


Thank you so much


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sparklyprincess

Got the call for my SO! Ordered December 2013, so 1 year for this one.


----------



## Ladybug^^

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



OMG I die...What a gorgeous baby!!!! 

Love love love love 

drooling drooling 

Wear in good health girly


----------



## Ladybug^^

sparklyprincess said:


> Got the call for my SO! Ordered December 2013, so 1 year for this one.



Congrats cant wait to see


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sparklyprincess said:


> Got the call for my SO! Ordered December 2013, so 1 year for this one.



Yay, *sparklyprincess*! Please reveal after you pick-up your SO.


----------



## doves75

sparklyprincess said:


> Got the call for my SO! Ordered December 2013, so 1 year for this one.




Woohoo...congrats sparklyprincess, pls show her when you picked her up. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## glamourbag

sparklyprincess said:


> Got the call for my SO! Ordered December 2013, so 1 year for this one.


Yay!! Looking forward to it! Mine took about this long too...just a smidge short


----------



## glamourbag

thank you so much hon! Gld you like it.


sparklyprincess said:


> Got the call for my SO! Ordered December 2013, so 1 year for this one.





Ladybug^^ said:


> OMG I die...What a gorgeous baby!!!!
> 
> Love love love love
> 
> drooling drooling
> 
> Wear in good health girly


----------



## hopiko

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



*Wowza!  She is a pretty little thing

Enjoy her!  She was worth the wait!!

Congratulations on your stunning new bag!*


----------



## rainneday

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



Beautiful combo!


----------



## TankerToad

Have 2 outstanding and am pretty sure they are going to deliver them to me when I'm the nursing home-
So frustrating .....
But happy for all those who are seeing their orders come in...


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Have 2 outstanding and am pretty sure they are going to deliver them to me when I'm the nursing home-
> So frustrating .....
> But happy for all those who are seeing their orders come in...



Sorry you have had to wait so long but no doubt that you will be the poshest person in the nursing home

Seriously, hope your bags come soon, the waiting is the worst.


----------



## phiphi

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



i am just over the moon for you! she's stunning!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047




Dear glamourbag,  super congrats to you on this beauty !! I know that you have always been a pink lady. She stunning. Can we have sped please ?


----------



## iwanttobelieve

My local store summoned me yesterday.....


Yes!!!!  I just got my SO yesterday!!!!! (please allow me to scream for 10 minutes)
My SA placed the order in Nov last year and I got it yesterday!!!!

And for ladies who are curious about the mysore cinfetti and anemone,
here is my new baby~



I can't take her home right now, but at least she is here! 
Yay! the best Christmas gift ever!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

iwanttobelieve said:


> My local store summoned me yesterday.....
> 
> 
> Yes!!!!  I just got my SO yesterday!!!!! (please allow me to scream for 10 minutes)
> My SA placed the order in Nov last year and I got it yesterday!!!!
> 
> And for ladies who are curious about the mysore cinfetti and anemone,
> here is my new baby~
> 
> 
> pic.pimg.tw/trustnoone/1418453927-4072692897_n.jpg?v=1418453931
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take her home right now, but at least she is here!
> Yay! the nest Christmas gift ever!!



Major congrats!!!

Can't see your pic, can you re-post it?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ayc

iwanttobelieve said:


> My local store summoned me yesterday.....
> 
> 
> Yes!!!!  I just got my SO yesterday!!!!! (please allow me to scream for 10 minutes)
> My SA placed the order in Nov last year and I got it yesterday!!!!
> 
> And for ladies who are curious about the mysore cinfetti and anemone,
> here is my new baby~
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take her home right now, but at least she is here!
> Yay! the best Christmas gift ever!!





OMG!! she is gorgeous


----------



## glamourbag

phiphi said:


> i am just over the moon for you! she's stunning!!!


 Honey my sweet friend, thank you so much! I cannot wait for you to see her IRL.


chkpfbeliever said:


> Dear glamourbag,  super congrats to you on this beauty !! I know that you have always been a pink lady. She stunning. Can we have sped please ?


 Chkpf, thank you honey! I am so happy. It is size 30 epsom with ghw. Rc with rt straps, piping handles and interior. Thank you!



iwanttobelieve said:


> My local store summoned me yesterday.....
> 
> 
> Yes!!!!  I just got my SO yesterday!!!!! (please allow me to scream for 10 minutes)
> My SA placed the order in Nov last year and I got it yesterday!!!!
> 
> And for ladies who are curious about the mysore cinfetti and anemone,
> here is my new baby~
> 
> 
> 
> I can't take her home right now, but at least she is here!
> Yay! the best Christmas gift ever!!


 What a fantastic combination. You will be even happier then in hand. The pics are fantastic but irl even better. This is Confetti and Anemone, correct?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

iwanttobelieve said:


> My local store summoned me yesterday.....
> 
> Yes!!!!  I just got my SO yesterday!!!!! (please allow me to scream for 10 minutes)
> My SA placed the order in Nov last year and I got it yesterday!!!!
> 
> And for ladies who are curious about the mysore cinfetti and anemone,
> here is my new baby~
> 
> I can't take her home right now, but at least she is here!
> Yay! the best Christmas gift ever!!



Now I can see your pic, *iwanttobelieve*.

Gorgeous bi-colored B! So worth the wait, she is a beauty.


----------



## iwanttobelieve

Thank you, ladies 
Yes, the combo is Rose Confetti and Anemone.

The original colors I wanted were RT and Parma, but for some reason the head office 
didn't like it and rejected my first SO, so the second time my SA went for RC & Anemone. 

I was worried that anemone might be too dark to match with RC, but it turned out pretty good. (not as dreamy as glamourbag's RC+RT tho ;p)

Yes, this bag is so much cuter in person and I just love the glossy looking of mysore!

Really really can't wait to take her home next week !!


----------



## Leah

^^ Wow, that's a beautiful bag!! 
How did you stop yourself from taking this beauty home immediately?! LOL!! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## iwanttobelieve

Leah said:


> ^^ Wow, that's a beautiful bag!!
> How did you stop yourself from taking this beauty home immediately?! LOL!! Enjoy your new bag!


I am still waiting for the head office to go through the paper work so I can take her home...sigh~
I should just drop my credit cards on the counter, grab her and run out of the store  haha


----------



## Jem1805

Hi
I've just SO a Kelly 28 in Anemone swift with gold hardware. Literally cannot wait. I've already got loads of different accessories and clothes in anticipation. Wondering how long I may have to wait. X


----------



## baby_g

iwanttobelieve said:


> Thank you, ladies
> Yes, the combo is Rose Confetti and Anemone.
> 
> The original colors I wanted were RT and Parma, but for some reason the head office
> didn't like it and rejected my first SO, so the second time my SA went for RC & Anemone.
> 
> I was worried that anemone might be too dark to match with RC, but it turned out pretty good. (not as dreamy as glamourbag's RC+RT tho ;p)
> 
> Yes, this bag is so much cuter in person and I just love the glossy looking of mysore!
> 
> Really really can't wait to take her home next week !!



Cute combination! I'd be bursting with excitement too and perhaps visiting the bag daily until I can bring her home!


----------



## bagidiotic

Jem1805 said:


> Hi
> I've just SO a Kelly 28 in Anemone swift with gold hardware. Literally cannot wait. I've already got loads of different accessories and clothes in anticipation. Wondering how long I may have to wait. X



Congrats Super exciting
I would say avg 6 to 12 months
Lots of back log to follow up
They cant cope up due to skunk issue
Many of us still waiting for more than a year


----------



## Jadebean

I enquire with my local H stores in Singapore. They told me they haven't seen B or K for ages, not even a lindy.
Makes me wonder if they are telling me the truth or just reserving the bags for their regular VIP. I bought a GP from them and they told me no stock for Rodeo to match my GP with. 
May I know which H stores u visited ?


----------



## mistikat

Jadebean said:


> I enquire with my local H stores in Singapore. They told me they haven't seen B or K for ages, not even a lindy.
> Makes me wonder if they are telling me the truth or just reserving the bags for their regular VIP. I bought a GP from them and they told me no stock for Rodeo to match my GP with.
> May I know which H stores u visited ?


 
You will probably be more likely to get an answer in the Singapore thread in the Shopping section; this thread is for special order discussion only.


Thanks.


----------



## Jem1805

I'm hoping for a miracle and wanting it ASAP. Lol


----------



## huh

Finally got a chance to place an SO Kelly. I was quoted 2 years by my SA. She said my order will be placed in January when the SM goes to Paris. 

Wish me luck with this order getting accepted and the bag arrive in less than 2 yrs.


----------



## carlinha

mine took just a little over 15 months... 15 months and 2 days to be exact  
not like anyone was counting


----------



## jyyanks

carlinha said:


> mine took just a little over 15 months... 15 months and 2 days to be exact
> not like anyone was counting



And so worth the wait!!!Your bag is literally one of the most stunning SO's I've ever seen.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

jyyanks said:


> And so worth the wait!!!Your bag is literally one of the most stunning SO's I've ever seen.



wow that is an incredible compliment *jyyanks*, considering that are SO MANY gorgeous SO bags out there!  deepest thanks!!!


----------



## hopiko

carlinha said:


> mine took just a little over 15 months... 15 months and 2 days to be exact
> not like anyone was counting



Carlinha, I noticed the new avatar and have been waiting for the pics!   Stunning B!  Totally you and totally gorgeous!  Congrats!  (Big pics and specs, please)


----------



## Miss Al

carlinha said:


> mine took just a little over 15 months... 15 months and 2 days to be exact
> not like anyone was counting


 
Carla! *Love, love, love* your bag!!!  Is the outer color turquoise? Care to share the specs, pleaseeee? Thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

carlinha said:


> mine took just a little over 15 months... 15 months and 2 days to be exact
> not like anyone was counting



Congrats 
Indeed  beautiful if its what's  on your  avatar


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just under 9 months, in chevre.


----------



## minismurf04

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



Darling Glamourbag... 
i've been trying to stay away from tpf and i sneak by for a peek and see this?!!??!!!
absolutely speechless combo...love your taste and color/leather choices for this SO!
wear her in good health!


----------



## hopiko

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just under 9 months, in chevre.



Hi XX!  What idid you get?  Would love to see  LOVE chèvre!

And to get back on topic:
1st - 15 months (35cm Togo B)
2nd - 18 months (30cm chèvre B)
3rd ??????- placed on October 2014


----------



## carlinha

hopiko said:


> Carlinha, I noticed the new avatar and have been waiting for the pics!   Stunning B!  Totally you and totally gorgeous!  Congrats!  (Big pics and specs, please)





Miss Al said:


> Carla! *Love, love, love* your bag!!!  Is the outer color turquoise? Care to share the specs, pleaseeee? Thanks!





bagidiotic said:


> Congrats
> Indeed  beautiful if its what's  on your  avatar



thank you so much ladies!

i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...

the specs of my baby are:
*Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
*










Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!


----------



## carlinha

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just under 9 months, in chevre.



congrats and would love to see too!!  share please!!!


----------



## Monceau

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!


*Carlina*, this is such a beauty!!!
I would put it on a pedestal and display it in my home, when not carrying it - a true work of art!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



GORGEOUS, and so you, *carlinha*! It shares your happy personality. Major congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

VigeeLeBrun said:


>



Vig, how long did your RC chevre B take?


----------



## TankerToad

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30*
> 
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/user/c...e-4d50-bed6-f4bb9624ddf0_zps98b3c307.jpg.html
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/user/c...a-4152-8188-1d4fff5301b6_zpsbde8be43.jpg.html
> http://s1000.photobucket.com/user/c...1-4d81-9973-2e770256ace8_zpsc9fbfabd.jpg.html
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!


 
Super congrats
So so happy for you
but so sad my orders are taking so long.
Sigh
You and the other beautiful members here give me hope
Both my orders confirmed with the craftsmen within a month of the respective orders but still, rounding on 2 years soon.....
My boutique has lavished me with other wonderful bags (from their stock) in the mean time and I know they feel bad~even offered to place them again for me but that would be just crazy~so I live through you ladies!
Beautiful and so very YOU! Horrah


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> Vig, how long did your RC chevre B take?



*IF*, my RC/Bleu Indigo chèvre B30 GHW took about 9 months, I think ~ definitely not a year. It flew by and arrived pretty quickly. Hope yours does the same! Which color and leather are you thinking about getting?


----------



## Elina0408

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just under 9 months, in chevre.



Congratulations!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Suncatcher

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!


 BEE-u-ti-ful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

o





VigeeLeBrun said:


> *IF*, my RC/Bleu Indigo chèvre B30 GHW took about 9 months, I think ~ definitely not a year. It flew by and arrived pretty quickly. Hope yours does the same! Which color and leather are you thinking about getting?



I already ordered it in Dec. Don't want to jinx it!!!!!! We reaaaaaaally need to do lunch when u get back


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



No words... just...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> o
> 
> I already ordered it in Dec. Don't want to jinx it!!!!!! *We reaaaaaaally need to do lunch when u get back *



Definitely, as soon as I get back to the East Coast!! My bet is that you will have your SO in 2015.


----------



## luckylove

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



OMG, babe!!! AMAZING SO!!  I am thrilled she finally arrived! She will work beautifully in your wardrobe!  Wear her in the best of health!! xoxo


----------



## MYH

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!


Carlinha - never in my wildest dreams would I ever be offered a SO so I'm so happy for you.  She is so SPECIAL and so you!. Congrats.


----------



## doves75

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> 
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> 
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!




Gorgeous bag carlinha!! Congrats....it really worth the wait. )


----------



## Goodfrtune

Wow Carlinha, gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## hopiko

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



OMG, totally gorgeous and totally you!   I love the combo, it is perfection!  The bag is just so darn pretty!  I love it with the BI CDC.....and totally agree about photographing these colors....they are much more gorgeous IRL!!  

Thanks for posting the pics and enjoys your one of a kind, made specially for you, B!


----------



## hopiko

iwanttobelieve said:


> Thank you, ladies
> Yes, the combo is Rose Confetti and Anemone.
> 
> The original colors I wanted were RT and Parma, but for some reason the head office
> didn't like it and rejected my first SO, so the second time my SA went for RC & Anemone.
> 
> I was worried that anemone might be too dark to match with RC, but it turned out pretty good. (not as dreamy as glamourbag's RC+RT tho ;p)
> 
> Yes, this bag is so much cuter in person and I just love the glossy looking of mysore!
> 
> Really really can't wait to take her home next week !!



She is a gorgeous combo!  Congratulations!!  The size is perfect for you and the RC is soooo pretty with anemone!  Enjoy her!


----------



## bagidiotic

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



Congrats  dear
I m sure you gonna rock it baby


----------



## rainneday

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



Your bag makes my eyes so happy! Thank you for sharing and congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



What an outstanding combination, you really rock it! Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just under 9 months, in chevre.



Congrats, would love to see it too!


----------



## chicinthecity777

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



Amazing! I love your photos! Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

Monceau said:


> *Carlina*, this is such a beauty!!!
> I would put it on a pedestal and display it in my home, when not carrying it - a true work of art!



Thank you so much *Monceau*, I place it on top of my bureau at night so I can look at it from bed :giggles:



VigeeLeBrun said:


> GORGEOUS, and so you, *carlinha*! It shares your happy personality. Major congrats!



Thank you so much *Vigee*, it matches me so well 



TankerToad said:


> Super congrats
> So so happy for you
> but so sad my orders are taking so long.
> Sigh
> You and the other beautiful members here give me hope
> Both my orders confirmed with the craftsmen within a month of the respective orders but still, rounding on 2 years soon.....
> My boutique has lavished me with other wonderful bags (from their stock) in the mean time and I know they feel bad~even offered to place them again for me but that would be just crazy~so I live through you ladies!
> Beautiful and so very YOU! Horrah



Thank you so much *TT*, but I am sad to hear your SOs have not arrived yet!!  Was there anything unusual about your SOs, perhaps the leather/skin type?  I do hope you get them soon!  2 years is a long time!!! 



MrsJDS said:


> BEE-u-ti-ful!



thank you *MrsJDS*! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> No words... just...



thanks so much babe!   i know you are dying for your baby already!



luckylove said:


> OMG, babe!!! AMAZING SO!!  I am thrilled she finally arrived! She will work beautifully in your wardrobe!  Wear her in the best of health!! xoxo



thank you *luckylove*!!  it was a long wait, but worth it!  and yes she will work beautifully in my wardrobe.  i can't wait to see yours!


----------



## birkinmary

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



I love her, Carlinha, many congrats on your new baby!


----------



## carlinha

Goodfrtune said:


> Wow Carlinha, gorgeous bag!!!!



thank you so much *goodfrtune*!



hopiko said:


> OMG, totally gorgeous and totally you!   I love the combo, it is perfection!  The bag is just so darn pretty!  I love it with the BI CDC.....and totally agree about photographing these colors....they are much more gorgeous IRL!!
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics and enjoys your one of a kind, made specially for you, B!



thank you so much *hopiko*!  yes, it goes so well with the BI CDC, same color family!!  a great combo... thank you for sharing in my excitement 



bagidiotic said:


> Congrats  dear
> I m sure you gonna rock it baby



thank you *bagidiotic*!



rainneday said:


> Your bag makes my eyes so happy! Thank you for sharing and congrats!



aww thanks so much *rainneday*, it makes me so happy looking at it too 



periogirl28 said:


> What an outstanding combination, you really rock it! Congrats!



thank you *periogirl28*!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Amazing! I love your photos! Congrats!



thank you so much *xx*!!  and do share your beauty as well!


----------



## carlinha

MYH said:


> Carlinha - never in my wildest dreams would I ever be offered a SO so I'm so happy for you.  She is so SPECIAL and so you!. Congrats.



thank you so much *MYH*... actually, never say never because i never thought i would be offered an SO either!!!  so miracles do happen, and your chance could be just around the corner!  it can't hurt to ask your SA!!



doves75 said:


> Gorgeous bag carlinha!! Congrats....it really worth the wait. )



thank you *doves*!!  it really is!  now in retrospect, i don't mind it (as long as it eventually comes!)



birkinmary said:


> I love her, Carlinha, many congrats on your new baby!



thank you *birkinmary*!!


----------



## purselover888

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047



  So dreamy!  I love this so much!  Couldn't be a lovelier match with you also.  Enjoy forever!!


----------



## purselover888

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



 Just gorgy!  Congratulations!  So happy for you!


----------



## glamourbag

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!


You know how much I adore this! I think you did a remarkable combination! I will say this over and over...you surprised me with how wonderful T and RJ work together! Simply beautiful.


----------



## glamourbag

purselover888 said:


> So dreamy!  I love this so much!  Couldn't be a lovelier match with you also.  Enjoy forever!!


 Purselover888 you are so very sweet! It is totally me isn't it? I am glad you do like it!:kiss:


minismurf04 said:


> Darling Glamourbag...
> i've been trying to stay away from tpf and i sneak by for a peek and see this?!!??!!!
> absolutely speechless combo...love your taste and color/leather choices for this SO!
> wear her in good health!


Mini, so that is where you have been hiding! Well we miss you! I hope all is well with you! Thank you so much for the sweet words...us pink lovers...you know we cannot get enough


----------



## carlinha

purselover888 said:


> Just gorgy!  Congratulations!  So happy for you!



thanks so much *purselover888*! 



glamourbag said:


> You know how much I adore this! I think you did a remarkable combination! I will say this over and over...you surprised me with how wonderful T and RJ work together! Simply beautiful.



aww thanks *glamourbag*!  i love how our SOs are really suited for us!


----------



## Leah

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *



This is just SOO beautiful!! Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## carlinha

Leah said:


> This is just SOO beautiful!! Enjoy your new bag!



thank you so much *leah*!


----------



## Pursebop

glamourbag said:


> Just under a year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827047


*simply stunning love, it just screams you! In LOVE 
see ya over on IG
XO*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



Super Congrats *Carlinha*. this combo is great.  I love Turquoise.  It changes under different lighting.  It is worth the wait.


----------



## Pursebop

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!


*Clearly I am spending too much time studying all of your SO's in this thread and all the Hermes lingo. I am feeling a very strong attraction to these beautiful B's! I think enjoying my orange B in Miami over the last weekend, totally converted me. I have had the privilege of meeting/learning and shopping with the most incredible H SA's both here in Chicago and now Miami. I guess at the moment I am like an H sponge, learning names of colors, details, history etc. 

I'm really enjoying myself to be honest. I want to savor this process. 

In any case I LOVE your SO, and dream of placing mine some day. I have given my SA lists of favorites for B's and K's... once I get some basics in H I hope to narrow down specifics as you have! Congratulations on your happy smiling beauty! 

Love your friend ******** 
XO*


----------



## glamourbag

******** said:


> *simply stunning love, it just screams you! In LOVE
> see ya over on IG
> XO*



Girl, I have always wondered what has taken you so long to really grab hold of the H reigns! Maybe now???


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## HfromT

carlinha said:


> thank you so much ladies!
> 
> i have been super frustrated trying to take pics because Turquoise does not photograph accurately... it comes out too blue, the green undertones DO NOT come out at all (similar to the BI gator CDC i own)... so these pics are edited, but i think are more accurate to how Turquoise is in real life...
> 
> the specs of my baby are:
> *Turquoise Togo exterior, Rose Jaipur chevre interior, matching contrast stitching, brushed GHW, Birkin 30
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share, I am totally over the moon!!!!



^^^This is the HAPPIEST, most STUNNING explosion of color I've ever seen, *Carlinha*!! I never visit this thread, and now I can understand why....it is SO dangerous (pun intended, unfortunately).  I have given my DH the heads up that I would love an SO for my 60th birthday (question is...can I wait another 7 years??!)


----------



## carlinha

chkpfbeliever said:


> Super Congrats *Carlinha*. this combo is great.  I love Turquoise.  It changes under different lighting.  It is worth the wait.



thank you so much *chkpf*!  you are absolutely right, turquoise is a chameleon, but then again, i think that goes for most of H colors!



******** said:


> *Clearly I am spending too much time studying all of your SO's in this thread and all the Hermes lingo. I am feeling a very strong attraction to these beautiful B's! I think enjoying my orange B in Miami over the last weekend, totally converted me. I have had the privilege of meeting/learning and shopping with the most incredible H SA's both here in Chicago and now Miami. I guess at the moment I am like an H sponge, learning names of colors, details, history etc.
> 
> I'm really enjoying myself to be honest. I want to savor this process.
> 
> In any case I LOVE your SO, and dream of placing mine some day. I have given my SA lists of favorites for B's and K's... once I get some basics in H I hope to narrow down specifics as you have! Congratulations on your happy smiling beauty!
> 
> Love your friend ********
> XO*



thank you so much lovely lady, i know exactly what you mean, i was in your shoes a few years ago, and i took the time to learn about the different leathers, colors, styles, etc... it is a wonderful learning process which completely appeals to the geek in me!  and for the price of these pieces, i think it's best to make an educated decision.  you are lucky you have met great SAs, i have been blessed with the same and it has made my H ride soooo much more enjoyable!  best of luck to you, and i am sure you will continue to amass an incredible H collection, as you have with chanel! 



HfromT said:


> ^^^This is the HAPPIEST, most STUNNING explosion of color I've ever seen, *Carlinha*!! I never visit this thread, and now I can understand why....it is SO dangerous (pun intended, unfortunately).  I have given my DH the heads up that I would love an SO for my 60th birthday (question is...can I wait another 7 years??!)



thank you so much *HfromT*!  i don't know how you can wait 7 years!!!!


----------



## Nahreen

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *chkpf*!  you are absolutely right, turquoise is a chameleon, but then again, i think that goes for most of H colors!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much lovely lady, i know exactly what you mean, i was in your shoes a few years ago, and i took the time to learn about the different leathers, colors, styles, etc... it is a wonderful learning process which completely appeals to the geek in me!  and for the price of these pieces, i think it's best to make an educated decision.  you are lucky you have met great SAs, i have been blessed with the same and it has made my H ride soooo much more enjoyable!  best of luck to you, and i am sure you will continue to amass an incredible H collection, as you have with chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much *HfromT*!  i don't know how you can wait 7 years!!!!



Your turqoise B is stunning. Great choice for an SO.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HfromT said:


> ^^^This is the HAPPIEST, most STUNNING explosion of color I've ever seen, *Carlinha*!! I never visit this thread, and now I can understand why....it is SO dangerous (pun intended, unfortunately).  I have given my DH the heads up that I would love an SO for my 60th birthday (question is...*can I wait another 7 years??!)*



Waiting another seven years is much too painful and my vote is to place your SO asap, *HfromT*. Then it will only be a one or two year wait ~ a lot can happen in a seven year period. That seems like a very long time!


----------



## Nahreen

+1. Don't wait 7 years if you are sure what combo you want. One never knows how long it will take to get it. Besides it has gotten more difficult to get bags the past years and if it continues it might be very difficult to get bags in the future.


----------



## Pursebop

glamourbag said:


> Girl, I have always wondered what has taken you so long to really grab hold of the H reigns! Maybe now???


*you pose a valid question that I recently answered in an interview that you'll all see soon 
I LOVE the versatility and diversity that Chanel has offered me...a style to suit every mood. I am quickly appreciating the H world, but if I answer honestly, for example in the evenings I still crave a blingy BOY or a Miss Cinderlego style statement bag, LOL! Don't get me wrong, I would like a closet full of B's and K's someday but I can't promise they will fill that craving for the special Chanel pieces I have acquired... but I am loving the learning experience and aspire to have a new B or K very soon! You lovely H girls are teaching me my H ropes...*


----------



## Pursebop

HfromT said:


> ^^^This is the HAPPIEST, most STUNNING explosion of color I've ever seen, *Carlinha*!! I never visit this thread, and now I can understand why....it is SO dangerous (pun intended, unfortunately).  I have given my DH the heads up that I would love an SO for my 60th birthday (question is...can I wait another 7 years??!)


*oh please don't wait 7 years to fullfill that dream, live in the present and at least place that SO! Time will tell... I am learning and watching all these lovely H fashionista's do their thing (taking notes, LOL) *


----------



## HfromT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Waiting another seven years is much too painful and my vote is to place your SO asap, *HfromT*. Then it will only be a one or two year wait ~ a lot can happen in a seven year period. That seems like a very long time!



Thanks for your sweet advice VigeeLeBrun, Nahreen and ********!  While I probably don't have the patience to wait 7 years, I feel I should give my DH a bit of a breather for a while. I've been "actively" building my collection since 2008 and I'm very happy with it as it stands now. In the meantime, I will continue to visit this thread to see everyone's gorgeous SOs.


----------



## Pursebop

carlinha said:


> thank you so much *chkpf*!  you are absolutely right, turquoise is a chameleon, but then again, i think that goes for most of H colors!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much lovely lady, i know exactly what you mean, i was in your shoes a few years ago, and i took the time to learn about the different leathers, colors, styles, etc... it is a wonderful learning process which completely appeals to the geek in me!  and for the price of these pieces, i think it's best to make an educated decision.  you are lucky you have met great SAs, i have been blessed with the same and it has made my H ride soooo much more enjoyable!  best of luck to you, and i am sure you will continue to amass an incredible H collection, as you have with chanel!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much *HfromT*!  i don't know how you can wait 7 years!!!!


*well from your lips to Hermes Gods ears, LOL! 
but seriously, I am enjoying the process and look forward to learning the ropes. I will look to you and your fabulous pictures for guidance 
Congrats again on your beauty! OH and we clearly share one more trait, that special geekiness, LOL 
*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HfromT said:


> Thanks for your sweet advice VigeeLeBrun, Nahreen and ********!  While I probably don't have the patience to wait 7 years, *I feel I should give my DH a bit of a breather for a while.* I've been "actively" building my collection since 2008 and I'm very happy with it as it stands now. In the meantime, I will continue to visit this thread to see everyone's gorgeous SOs.



Totally understand that and so nice of you, *HfromT*!


----------



## HfromT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Totally understand that and so nice of you, *HfromT*!


----------



## ms.handbagqueen

So beautiful!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; you're one lucky lady!


----------



## Nahreen

HfromT said:


> Thanks for your sweet advice VigeeLeBrun, Nahreen and ********!  While I probably don't have the patience to wait 7 years, I feel I should give my DH a bit of a breather for a while. I've been "actively" building my collection since 2008 and I'm very happy with it as it stands now. In the meantime, I will continue to visit this thread to see everyone's gorgeous SOs.



Browsing and contemplating is part of the fun with choosing the "perfect" bag.


----------



## Lvgirl71

sparklyprincess said:


> Got the call for my SO! Ordered December 2013, so 1 year for this one.




I put my SO in on November 2013, and still waiting!! Ugh 
But congrats on yours! &#128512;


----------



## carlinha

Nahreen said:


> Your turqoise B is stunning. Great choice for an SO.



thank you so much *nahreen*!



******** said:


> *well from your lips to Hermes Gods ears, LOL!
> but seriously, I am enjoying the process and look forward to learning the ropes. I will look to you and your fabulous pictures for guidance
> Congrats again on your beauty! OH and we clearly share one more trait, that special geekiness, LOL
> *



hahahaa yes i truly love learning about everything, which makes me more passionate about these things!  and i love seeing everyone's pics, it helps me decide what i love as well.  enjoy the sweet ride!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## BHmommy

my latest  SO (placed Dec. 2013) arrived last week!  so 13 months wait for this one.

1st SO:  7 months 
2nd SO:  4.5 months 
3rd SO:  10.5 months
4th SO:  13 months


----------



## mp4

BHmommy said:


> my latest  SO (placed Dec. 2013) arrived last week!  so 13 months wait for this one.
> 
> 1st SO:  7 months
> 2nd SO:  4.5 months
> 3rd SO:  10.5 months
> 4th SO:  13 months



Congrats!  Before the increase is an additional bonus!

I was hoping for a short turn around on my recent SO, but I know this is total wishing.  No call and rumored increase on 1/28.....sigh.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BHmommy said:


> my latest  SO (placed Dec. 2013) arrived last week!  so 13 months wait for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st SO:  7 months
> 
> 2nd SO:  4.5 months
> 
> 3rd SO:  10.5 months
> 
> 4th SO:  13 months




Yay! Before a rumored 10% price increase! Congrats, BHMommy! Any pics?


----------



## Nahreen

BHmommy said:


> my latest  SO (placed Dec. 2013) arrived last week!  so 13 months wait for this one.
> 
> 1st SO:  7 months
> 2nd SO:  4.5 months
> 3rd SO:  10.5 months
> 4th SO:  13 months



Congratulations to your new SO. Based on your list it seems SOs are taking longer and longer. When was your first one?


----------



## BHmommy

mp4 said:


> Congrats!  Before the increase is an additional bonus!
> 
> I was hoping for a short turn around on my recent SO, but I know this is total wishing.  No call and rumored increase on 1/28.....sigh.....





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yay! Before a rumored 10% price increase! Congrats, BHMommy! Any pics?





Nahreen said:


> Congratulations to your new SO. Based on your list it seems SOs are taking longer and longer. When was your first one?



thanks ladies for your kind comments - i was happy it arrived right before the annual price increase!!  

nahreen - my first couple of SOs were placed in 2012, with the second order arriving in a record 4.5 months!!!  i had been told to expect 6-12 months wait so i was really pleasantly surprised.  the last couple have taken longer, probably due to their backlog of replacing skunky bags on top of the normal SO orders being made.

vigee - your wish is my command, attaching a pic of my SO.  i think we are etain GHW twins - i remember admiring your gorgeous kelly.  

here she is!  35b etain togo with GHW, bleu paon interior & stitching:


----------



## boo1689

BHmommy said:


> thanks ladies for your kind comments - i was happy it arrived right before the annual price increase!!
> 
> nahreen - my first couple of SOs were placed in 2012, with the second order arriving in a record 4.5 months!!!  i had been told to expect 6-12 months wait so i was really pleasantly surprised.  the last couple have taken longer, probably due to their backlog of replacing skunky bags on top of the normal SO orders being made.
> 
> vigee - your wish is my command, attaching a pic of my SO.  i think we are etain GHW twins - i remember admiring your gorgeous kelly.
> 
> here she is!  35b etain togo with GHW, bleu paon interior & stitching:




 super congrats~~~ I need to rub off some lucky dust from you~ your SO is sooooo gorgy !! Drooooool~~~ I hope mine comes soooooon!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BHmommy said:


> thanks ladies for your kind comments - i was happy it arrived right before the annual price increase!!
> 
> nahreen - my first couple of SOs were placed in 2012, with the second order arriving in a record 4.5 months!!!  i had been told to expect 6-12 months wait so i was really pleasantly surprised.  the last couple have taken longer, probably due to their backlog of replacing skunky bags on top of the normal SO orders being made.
> 
> *vigee - your wish is my command, attaching a pic of my SO.  i think we are etain GHW twins - i remember admiring your gorgeous kelly.  *
> 
> here she is!  35b etain togo with GHW, bleu paon interior & stitching:



*BHmommy*, we are etain GHW twins! Love this combination so much, it is simply amazing. Congrats on your SO B35 arriving so fast!


----------



## purselover888

BHmommy said:


> thanks ladies for your kind comments - i was happy it arrived right before the annual price increase!!
> 
> nahreen - my first couple of SOs were placed in 2012, with the second order arriving in a record 4.5 months!!!  i had been told to expect 6-12 months wait so i was really pleasantly surprised.  the last couple have taken longer, probably due to their backlog of replacing skunky bags on top of the normal SO orders being made.
> 
> vigee - your wish is my command, attaching a pic of my SO.  i think we are etain GHW twins - i remember admiring your gorgeous kelly.
> 
> here she is!  35b etain togo with GHW, bleu paon interior & stitching:



Congrats!  What a special bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

BHmommy said:


> thanks ladies for your kind comments - i was happy it arrived right before the annual price increase!!
> 
> nahreen - my first couple of SOs were placed in 2012, with the second order arriving in a record 4.5 months!!!  i had been told to expect 6-12 months wait so i was really pleasantly surprised.  the last couple have taken longer, probably due to their backlog of replacing skunky bags on top of the normal SO orders being made.
> 
> vigee - your wish is my command, attaching a pic of my SO.  i think we are etain GHW twins - i remember admiring your gorgeous kelly.
> 
> here she is!  35b etain togo with GHW, bleu paon interior & stitching:


OMG this is to die for


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

I am curious if anyone thinks that the special orders will come faster to those in closer proximity to Paris?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BHmommy said:


> here she is!  35b etain togo with GHW, bleu paon interior & stitching:



Just gorgy!!! Let's see the inside!  I know...I'm so demanding... but that's the best part. right?


----------



## bagidiotic

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> I am curious if anyone thinks that the special orders will come faster to those in closer proximity to Paris?



I think not 
Likely to be by batches according to  month submitting


----------



## jmen

The increase on purses was stated by me SA as happening on jan 28 so no rumor but a sad fact. Am still shocked at the amount of increase on the silks.


----------



## TankerToad

bagidiotic said:


> I think not
> Likely to be by batches according to  month submitting


 


Not always, unfortunately~

Like many things Hermes there is a certain random quality to the process that can be frustrating but is so Hermes.

They have a time line all their own.

We love them despite their quirks and idiosyncrasies.


----------



## BHmommy

boo1689 said:


> super congrats~~~ I need to rub off some lucky dust from you~ your SO is sooooo gorgy !! Drooooool~~~ I hope mine comes soooooon!!



thanks *boo*!  i'm sure whatever you are waiting on will be worth the wait!!!  



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *BHmommy*, we are etain GHW twins! Love this combination so much, it is simply amazing. Congrats on your SO B35 arriving so fast!



your gorgy kelly definitely inspired me to get the etain-ghw combo! 



purselover888 said:


> Congrats!  What a special bag!  Enjoy!



thank you *purselover888*!



LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG this is to die for



thank you* loukpeach*!



Israeli_Flava said:


> Just gorgy!!! Let's see the inside!  I know...I'm so demanding... but that's the best part. right?



attaching pics that show the interior color peaking out.  these pics are pretty true to life.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## elliesaurus

Does anyone know if Hermes is trying to phase out SOs? My SA mentioned something about that but I wasn't sure if she was just trying to discourage me from wanting one.


----------



## Pursebop

BHmommy said:


> thanks *boo*!  i'm sure whatever you are waiting on will be worth the wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> your gorgy kelly definitely inspired me to get the etain-ghw combo!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *purselover888*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you* loukpeach*!
> 
> 
> 
> attaching pics that show the interior color peaking out.  these pics are pretty true to life.


*simply stunning, I came back to peek again *


----------



## Ladybug^^

Just to share the new baby I received 

Rose Tyrien constructed black in chèvre Mysore with ghw  

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BHmommy said:


> thanks *boo*!  i'm sure whatever you are waiting on will be worth the wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> your gorgy kelly definitely inspired me to get the etain-ghw combo!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *purselover888*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you* loukpeach*!
> 
> 
> 
> attaching pics that show the interior color peaking out.  these pics are pretty true to life.



Gorgeous, and really a special SO. That interior with the etain GHW is TDF, *BHmommy*!


----------



## dharma

BHmommy said:


> thanks *boo*!  i'm sure whatever you are waiting on will be worth the wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> your gorgy kelly definitely inspired me to get the etain-ghw combo!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *purselover888*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you* loukpeach*!
> 
> 
> 
> attaching pics that show the interior color peaking out.  these pics are pretty true to life.



This is so beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## purselover888

Ladybug^^ said:


> Just to share the new baby I received
> 
> Rose Tyrien constructed black in chèvre Mysore with ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Wow!  Gorgeous!  Congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## Ladybug^^

purselover888 said:


> Wow!  Gorgeous!  Congratulations and enjoy!



Thank you very much


----------



## doves75

BHmommy said:


> thanks *boo*!  i'm sure whatever you are waiting on will be worth the wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your gorgy kelly definitely inspired me to get the etain-ghw combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *purselover888*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you* loukpeach*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> attaching pics that show the interior color peaking out.  these pics are pretty true to life.




I love the contrast stitching and how I love blue &#128153;&#128153;&#128153; 
Congrats BHmommy!!



Ladybug^^ said:


> Just to share the new baby I received
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Tyrien constructed black in chèvre Mysore with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Enjoy your new SO Ladybug!! So pretty and cute &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Ladybug^^

doves75 said:


> I love the contrast stitching and how I love blue &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;
> Congrats BHmommy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your new SO Ladybug!! So pretty and cute &#128077;&#128077;



Thank you very much


----------



## MASEML

So beautiful! I love Rose Tyrien!


----------



## Leah

BHmommy said:


> thanks ladies for your kind comments - i was happy it arrived right before the annual price increase!!
> 
> nahreen - my first couple of SOs were placed in 2012, with the second order arriving in a record 4.5 months!!!  i had been told to expect 6-12 months wait so i was really pleasantly surprised.  the last couple have taken longer, probably due to their backlog of replacing skunky bags on top of the normal SO orders being made.
> 
> vigee - your wish is my command, attaching a pic of my SO.  i think we are etain GHW twins - i remember admiring your gorgeous kelly.
> 
> here she is!  35b etain togo with GHW, bleu paon interior & stitching:



Very beautiful!!


----------



## Leah

Ladybug^^ said:


> Just to share the new baby I received
> 
> Rose Tyrien constructed black in chèvre Mysore with ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Gorgeous!!


----------



## sassygee

BHmommy said:


> thanks ladies for your kind comments - i was happy it arrived right before the annual price increase!!
> 
> nahreen - my first couple of SOs were placed in 2012, with the second order arriving in a record 4.5 months!!!  i had been told to expect 6-12 months wait so i was really pleasantly surprised.  the last couple have taken longer, probably due to their backlog of replacing skunky bags on top of the normal SO orders being made.
> 
> vigee - your wish is my command, attaching a pic of my SO.  i think we are etain GHW twins - i remember admiring your gorgeous kelly.
> 
> here she is!  35b etain togo with GHW, bleu paon interior & stitching:



Congratulations on your new B.  You give me hope. Every B I aminterested in I always have to wait over 2 years. i was told last week that my Bleu Paoninterior shouldhopefully be completed before 2016. I am hoping to receive it before December 2015.  Sigh...I patiently wait.  While looking at yours I am determined that it is worth the wait. Love the BP.  Love your combination.  Again, congrats.


----------



## bagidiotic

Ladybug^^ said:


> Just to share the new baby I received
> 
> Rose Tyrien constructed black in chèvre Mysore with ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Congrats 
Its awesome  combo


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ladybug^^ said:


> Just to share the new baby I received
> 
> Rose Tyrien constructed black in chèvre Mysore with ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


OMG my eyes are burnt with fire of jealousy!!! Congrats


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## starstarz

Ladybug^^ said:


> Just to share the new baby I received
> 
> Rose Tyrien constructed black in chèvre Mysore with ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



This is simply gorgerous!!!!!!!


----------



## Lvgirl71

Ladybug^^ said:


> Just to share the new baby I received
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Tyrien constructed black in chèvre Mysore with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Omg this is my combo, except mine is all epsom on the outside, RT with Blk Straps and handles in a 35cm. Is this a 30cm? 
Beautiful congrats!! Still waiting on mine almost 14 mos..&#128532;


----------



## Lvgirl71

Ladybug^^ said:


> Just to share the new baby I received
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Tyrien constructed black in chèvre Mysore with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




May I ask how long this took to arrive?


----------



## Chloesam

BHmommy said:


> thanks ladies for your kind comments - i was happy it arrived right before the annual price increase.
> 
> 
> BHmommy, I love your SO so much! Etain is one of my favorite leathers but adding the contrast stitching gives it the "wow" factor making the bag more intriguing! I didn't think I would ever order contrast colored stitching but you have changed my mind! Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Ladybug^^

MASEML said:


> So beautiful! I love Rose Tyrien!



Thank you 




Leah said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thanks Hun 



bagidiotic said:


> Congrats
> Its awesome  combo



Thank you 



LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG my eyes are burnt with fire of jealousy!!! Congrats



Thank you very much 



starstarz said:


> This is simply gorgerous!!!!!!!



Thank you 



Lvgirl71 said:


> Omg this is my combo, except mine is all epsom on the outside, RT with Blk Straps and handles in a 35cm. Is this a 30cm?
> Beautiful congrats!! Still waiting on mine almost 14 mos..&#128532;



hi hi, yes this is 30cm.....funny about this combo when I was going to purchase I show it to my friend and the comment I received were either love it or hate it.....this is very intense and edgy combo 



Lvgirl71 said:


> May I ask how long this took to arrive?




Sadly Im not as lucky as you can get it from boutique the baby I bought was from reseller


----------



## Chloesam

Chloesam said:


> BHmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ladies for your kind comments - i was happy it arrived right before the annual price increase.
> 
> 
> BHmommy, I love your SO so much! Etain is one of my favorite leathers but adding the contrast stitching gives it the "wow" factor making the bag more intriguing! I didn't think I would ever order contrast colored stitching but you have changed my mind! Gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meant to say "leather colors".
Click to expand...


----------



## BHmommy

sassygee said:


> Congratulations on your new B.  You give me hope. Every B I aminterested in I always have to wait over 2 years. i was told last week that my Bleu Paoninterior shouldhopefully be completed before 2016. I am hoping to receive it before December 2015.  Sigh...I patiently wait.  While looking at yours I am determined that it is worth the wait. Love the BP.  Love your combination.  Again, congrats.



oh another bleu paon fan!!  are you in the US?  i guess i have been lucky in that this SO has been my longest wait at 13 months!    your SO will definitely be worth the wait - what did you order for the exterior??  i was debating between bleu paon and turquoise for the interior and am SOOO happy that i chose BP in the end, as it is truly unique and i love the strong green undertone.


----------



## BHmommy

Chloesam said:


> BHmommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks ladies for your kind comments - i was happy it arrived right before the annual price increase.
> 
> 
> BHmommy, I love your SO so much! Etain is one of my favorite leathers but adding the contrast stitching gives it the "wow" factor making the bag more intriguing! I didn't think I would ever order contrast colored stitching but you have changed my mind! Gorgeous! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you chloesam.  the BBB in your avatar is simply stunning!
> 
> contrast stitching is truly one of the best parts of SOs, in my opinion.  makes the bag different in a very subtle way.  i've always loved etain since it is one of those greys that can go cool-tone or warm-tone pretty easily.
Click to expand...


----------



## rania1981

Ladybug^^ said:


> Just to share the new baby I received
> 
> Rose Tyrien constructed black in chèvre Mysore with ghw
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Very pretty congrats on this special B!


----------



## Ladybug^^

BHmommy said:


> Chloesam said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you chloesam.  the BBB in your avatar is simply stunning!
> 
> contrast stitching is truly one of the best parts of SOs, in my opinion.  makes the bag different in a very subtle way.  i've always loved etain since it is one of those greys that can go cool-tone or warm-tone pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your gorgeous SO and completely agreed the contrast stitching is the best part...love the little detail so much
> 
> Are you customer of BH hehee..Me too
Click to expand...


----------



## rania1981

BHmommy said:


> thanks *boo*!  i'm sure whatever you are waiting on will be worth the wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> your gorgy kelly definitely inspired me to get the etain-ghw combo!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you *purselover888*!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you* loukpeach*!
> 
> 
> 
> attaching pics that show the interior color peaking out.  these pics are pretty true to life.



What a gorgeous combo you have there!!! congrats


----------



## Ladybug^^

rania1981 said:


> Very pretty congrats on this special B!



Thank you dear


----------



## sassygee

BHmommy said:


> oh another bleu paon fan!!  are you in the US?  i guess i have been lucky in that this SO has been my longest wait at 13 months!    your SO will definitely be worth the wait - what did you order for the exterior??  i was debating between bleu paon and turquoise for the interior and am SOOO happy that i chose BP in the end, as it is truly unique and i love the strong green undertone.


 

*I am in the US, I completed my special order in October 2013.  I love blues and reds. I have a lot of SLGs in blue paon and lagoon, and a few in azetque, and turquoise.  I spent about three hours selecting my interior (since I got official word from Paris that Lagoon wasn't offered and won't be offered since I have inquired over the past 3/4 years).  I decline previous SOs because of color choice.  I ordered rouge garrance in togo for my exterior color in 30cm. GHW, like yours.  I too, like you, love the green undertone in the Blue Paon.  My SM is in Paris now and is trying to see if he could speed up the order.  He mentioned that the only outstanding orders from 2013 is mine and another customer with a trim color that has not been available. Patience is a virtue.  In the meantime, I enjoy using my Karo (GM and PM) Azap wallet ( interchangeably with my Lagoon Bearn, Karo, and Beebop) as I anxiously wait.*
*
*
*Enjoy your lovely new bag.  When you look inside the bag say "hello" for me.  The color and the GHW looks simply gorgeous!!!!*


----------



## Chloesam

BHmommy said:


> Chloesam said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank you chloesam.  the BBB in your avatar is simply stunning!
> 
> contrast stitching is truly one of the best parts of SOs, in my opinion.  makes the bag different in a very subtle way.  i've always loved etain since it is one of those greys that can go cool-tone or warm-tone pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you BHmommy!  I completely agree with you about etain!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladybug^^

New SO thanks for a friend by passing it to me thanks babe


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Ladybug^^

Ladybug^^ said:


> New SO thanks for a friend by passing it to me thanks babe



Together with my lime and bamboo baby 

My confetti baby is contrast with bleu paon


----------



## lady786

You have beautiful babies and enjoy in good health


----------



## Ladybug^^

lady786 said:


> You have beautiful babies and enjoy in good health



Thank you so much


----------



## marbella8

BHmommy said:


> thanks ladies for your kind comments - i was happy it arrived right before the annual price increase!!
> 
> nahreen - my first couple of SOs were placed in 2012, with the second order arriving in a record 4.5 months!!!  i had been told to expect 6-12 months wait so i was really pleasantly surprised.  the last couple have taken longer, probably due to their backlog of replacing skunky bags on top of the normal SO orders being made.
> 
> vigee - your wish is my command, attaching a pic of my SO.  i think we are etain GHW twins - i remember admiring your gorgeous kelly.
> 
> here she is!  35b etain togo with GHW, bleu paon interior & stitching:



Oh my, Etain is so warm and beautiful with ghw, and the stitching, really-good planning on a perfect-SO. Congrats and enjoy the beauty!


----------



## crazyforbag

Ladybug^^ said:


> Together with my lime and bamboo baby
> 
> My confetti baby is contrast with bleu paon


 
so cute combo!! Congrats!!


----------



## Ladybug^^

crazyforbag said:


> so cute combo!! Congrats!!



Thank you so much  love your kelly as well


----------



## bagidiotic

Ladybug^^ said:


> New SO thanks for a friend by passing it to me thanks babe











Ladybug^^ said:


> Together with my lime and bamboo baby
> 
> My confetti baby is contrast with bleu paon



Really  unique and  bold  combo
Congrats they're  awesome


----------



## Ladybug^^

bagidiotic said:


> Really  unique and  bold  combo
> Congrats they're  awesome





Thanks bag...Actually i was first little unsure of the combo, but since its confetti i have to jump in.....Love paon now....surprisingly go with all the colors


----------



## purselover888

Ladybug^^ said:


> Thanks bag...Actually i was first little unsure of the combo, but since its confetti i have to jump in.....Love paon now....surprisingly go with all the colors



Lovely combo- love both colors!  How long did it take your friend to receive her SO?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ladybug^^ said:


> Together with my lime and bamboo baby
> 
> My confetti baby is contrast with bleu paon


OMG U R Fancy!


----------



## doves75

12 months and 1 weeks if I counted right since they submitted the order. I kept her in it's box for 3 weeks before I opened it for her maiden voyage on my Bday. Will post pic later.


----------



## burukogepanda

Ladybug^^ said:


> Together with my lime and bamboo baby
> 
> 
> 
> My confetti baby is contrast with bleu paon




Congrats~ such wonderful and cheerful combo of color ~


----------



## Serva1

doves75 said:


> 12 months and 1 weeks if I counted right since they submitted the order. I kept her in it's box for 3 weeks before I opened it for her maiden voyage on my Bday. Will post pic later.




Congrats Doves, SOs are so exciting and looking forward to the pic &#128516;


----------



## stephmorris11

Still waiting.  Submitted late Oct 2013...  B35 Rose Confetti with Anemone inside...  sigh!


----------



## Ayala

stephmorris11 said:


> Still waiting.  Submitted late Oct 2013...  B35 Rose Confetti with Anemone inside...  sigh!




I'm still waiting for my K28 rose confetti with very anis submitted mid Oct 2013. I feel your pain.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## duna

My SM just called me saying my SO placed in Oct.2014 has arrived!!!! We were both amazed that neither of my older SOs, placed in April 2014 have arrived yet....go figure!!


----------



## HerLuv

Congrats Duna. That was amazingly fast. Do you mind sharing the specs? I am also waiting  mine placed oct 14. Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

duna said:


> My SM just called me saying my SO placed in Oct.2014 has arrived!!!! We were both amazed that neither of my older SOs, placed in April 2014 have arrived yet....go figure!!



Woohoo! Reveal time! Think it depends what you ordered really.


----------



## Ladybug^^

purselover888 said:


> Lovely combo- love both colors!  How long did it take your friend to receive her SO?



Unfortunately my friend got this bag from reseller as well...She still waiting for her SO which placed from 2013


----------



## Ladybug^^

LOUKPEACH said:


> OMG U R Fancy!



Thanks babe


----------



## Ladybug^^

burukogepanda said:


> Congrats~ such wonderful and cheerful combo of color ~



Thank you I was little afraid bleu paon at first, but it turn out great...Bold and still can be pastel


----------



## Ladybug^^

duna said:


> My SM just called me saying my SO placed in Oct.2014 has arrived!!!! We were both amazed that neither of my older SOs, placed in April 2014 have arrived yet....go figure!!



thats was so awesome...I wonder why there are some so fast and some are just soooo slow...Huge congrats and cant wait to see


----------



## ochie

Ladybug^^ said:


> New SO thanks for a friend by passing it to me thanks babe




Congrats! It's gorgeous! &#128525;


----------



## glamourbag

Ladybug^^ said:


> Together with my lime and bamboo baby
> 
> My confetti baby is contrast with bleu paon


That lime and bamboo!!!!! Oh my!. Pretty RC and BP too.


----------



## gazalia

Do you know if the list for this years special order is already open?


----------



## audreylita

gazalia said:


> Do you know if the list for this years special order is already open?



Not sure exactly what you're asking.


----------



## gazalia

I wanted to ask if you already can place a special order as the combinations possible and the colours are already available?


----------



## gazalia

To clarify I was offered to do one and told that it should be possible starting this week. I have to do a 4hours trip so I am a litlle worried that it still is not open.


----------



## duna

duna said:


> My SM just called me saying my SO placed in Oct.2014 has arrived!!!! We were both amazed that neither of my older SOs, placed in April 2014 have arrived yet....go figure!!



My second SO, also placed in October 14, has arrived! This was totally unexpected since my SM had told me Paris had refused it: so you never know, even if it gets refused, you might get a surprise! 

Still no sign of my earlier SOs placed almost 1 year ago......


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> My SM just called me saying my SO placed in Oct.2014 has arrived!!!! We were both amazed that neither of my older SOs, placed in April 2014 have arrived yet....go figure!!



Congrats, *duna* and please post a pic when you receive it! That arrived at lightening speed.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

duna said:


> My second SO, also placed in October 14, has arrived! This was totally unexpected since my SM had told me Paris had refused it: so you never know, even if it gets refused, you might get a surprise!
> 
> Still no sign of my earlier SOs placed almost 1 year ago......



Wow!  Like lightening!  Please,post pictures of both!  Can't wait to see them!  congratulations!


----------



## duna

hopiko said:


> Wow!  Like lightening!  Please,post pictures of both!  Can't wait to see them!  congratulations!



I have posted pics in the Reference Library : one in "the special combo bags" and the other in the "green colour family". Sorry, but I don't like doing reveals!


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *duna* and please post a pic when you receive it! That arrived at lightening speed.



Thanks Vigee



duna said:


> I have posted pics in the Reference Library : one in "the special combo bags" and the other in the "green colour family". Sorry, but I don't like doing reveals!



You can check the bags out in the above mentioned threads!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> Thanks Vigee
> 
> 
> *You can check the bags out in the above mentioned threads!*



Will do and completely understand. Major congrats again, *duna*!


----------



## hopiko

duna said:


> I have posted pics in the Reference Library : one in "the special combo bags" and the other in the "green colour family". Sorry, but I don't like doing reveals!



Duna, your new bags are stunning!  Congratulations!


----------



## m.hermes

I placed one order in March 2014, and the manager of the shop confirmed me that it was successfully put in the system, then i just need to wait.
Since it has been one year, I am a little bit concerned about it, so occasionally i inquire the manager for the order, and he told me for many times that it is not cancelled, but has got no further information for that.
I just want to know is that normal or could they see the status of the order, like whether it's been made or anything else, 
thank you for answer


----------



## dharma

m.hermes said:


> I placed one order in March 2014, and the manager of the shop confirmed me that it was successfully put in the system, then i just need to wait.
> Since it has been one year, I am a little bit concerned about it, so occasionally i inquire the manager for the order, and he told me for many times that it is not cancelled, but has got no further information for that.
> I just want to know is that normal or could they see the status of the order, like whether it's been made or anything else,
> thank you for answer



I'm not sure exactly what they see, but my SM was able to tell me when it was accepted, that it was "in the system " and when it was finished and awaiting shipment to my country. I waited almost 2 years. As long as it's not cancelled it's all about patience. Congrats!


----------



## dharma

duna said:


> Thanks Vigee
> 
> 
> 
> You can check the bags out in the above mentioned threads!



Gorgeous bags, Duna!!


----------



## Suncatcher

duna said:


> Thanks Vigee
> 
> 
> 
> You can check the bags out in the above mentioned threads!



Duna - your SO is so spectacular!  Love the pop of colour in your B!


----------



## duna

hopiko said:


> Duna, your new bags are stunning!  Congratulations!





dharma said:


> Gorgeous bags, Duna!!





MrsJDS said:


> Duna - your SO is so spectacular!  Love the pop of colour in your B!



Thank you all

I hope your SOs will arrive soon aswell!


----------



## Rouge H

Three years and it finally arrived!!


----------



## mp4

Rouge H said:


> Three years and it finally arrived!!




Woohoo!  Patience is a virtue.  Hope it was worth the wait!


----------



## undeuxtrois

My order from last spring was placed last fall and finally arrived three and a half month later!That was quite fast![emoji106][emoji2]


----------



## georgiegirl27

duna said:


> My second SO, also placed in October 14, has arrived! This was totally unexpected since my SM had told me Paris had refused it: so you never know, even if it gets refused, you might get a surprise!
> 
> Still no sign of my earlier SOs placed almost 1 year ago......



Oh my goodness, I am SO excited for you! &#128515;
I have just been to look at both of them and they are absolutely gorgeous! 
CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of your two new young ladies   &#128092;&#128091;  &#128516; xxx


----------



## duna

georgiegirl27 said:


> Oh my goodness, I am SO excited for you! &#128515;
> I have just been to look at both of them and they are absolutely gorgeous!
> CONGRATULATIONS on the arrival of your two new young ladies   &#128092;&#128091;  &#128516; xxx



Thank you my dear


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TankerToad

Rouge H said:


> Three years and it finally arrived!!


This gives me hope! Congrats!!
Lucky~


----------



## Rouge H

TankerToad said:


> This gives me hope! Congrats!!
> Lucky~


Never give up hope


----------



## TankerToad

Rouge H said:


> Never give up hope


Sigh. Thank you. So frustrating for me, but happy for you for sure.


----------



## Nahreen

I am curious why they even accept orders if it is going to take them three years or more before fulfilling them.


----------



## Bebe Lee

May I ask when u special order, can u choose a color that they rarely sell nowadays like the tosca?


----------



## Bebe Lee

And ladies, may I ask how much u need to spend / what you need to do to qualify for a special order? Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

Bebe Lee said:


> And ladies, may I ask how much u need to spend / what you need to do to qualify for a special order? Thanks



There is no real answer, it depends on the specific store and it can vary widely. I speak from personal and friends' experiences.


----------



## Leah

m.hermes said:


> I placed one order in March 2014, and the manager of the shop confirmed me that it was successfully put in the system, then i just need to wait.
> Since it has been one year, I am a little bit concerned about it, so occasionally i inquire the manager for the order, and he told me for many times that it is not cancelled, but has got no further information for that.
> I just want to know is that normal or could they see the status of the order, like whether it's been made or anything else,
> thank you for answer



M.Hermes, it might be different for each boutique but in my store (FSH) they can see at what stage your bag is at - the updates I have received verbally from my SA that I can remember (in order) are "In system, processed, production, completed". Production takes the longest, in my case, sometimes years. Maybe because FSH has more control or information available, it's easier to track the specific status of the SO. I am also kept updated about delays (e.g. "expect another 6 months")

In one case, my SO for a combination Kelly was changed midway and they asked if I would be ok to have it replaced to a combination birkin (using the same colors.) 



Rouge H said:


> Three years and it finally arrived!!



Congratulations! Another 3 year waitlister! We are not as rare a breed as I thought 

ps. I am also currently a 1-year and 2-year waitlister 



duna said:


> I have posted pics in the Reference Library : one in "the special combo bags" and the other in the "green colour family". Sorry, but I don't like doing reveals!



I saw your SO, such a stunning green birkin!! Hermes really can transform green tones into the most sophisticated palettes. Enjoy your beautiful new birkin! 



Nahreen said:


> I am curious why they even accept orders if it is going to take them three years or more before fulfilling them.




I guess because the long waiting period still doesn't deter people from placing SOs? 

I mean many of us whine about waiting forever, and while we're whining we are also simultaneously already getting ready to put in the next SO orders.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Bebe Lee said:


> And ladies, may I ask how much u need to spend / what you need to do to qualify for a special order? Thanks





periogirl28 said:


> *There is no real answer, it depends on the specific store and it can vary widely. I speak from personal and friends' experiences.*



+1. THIS. Is Very. True!


----------



## RahulMIB

Guess neither loving nor buying an Hermes bag is an exact science...and why should it be!


----------



## Kkho

VigeeLeBrun said:


> +1. THIS. Is Very. True!




2+. I have 2 SAs, one in Europe and one in Asia. It's almost impossible to be offered SO in Asia unless you are a mega VVVIP as the quotas given by Paris are small and the number of big spenders are enormous. In Europe, it's a lot easier.


----------



## periogirl28

Kkho said:


> 2+. I have 2 SAs, one in Europe and one in Asia. It's almost impossible to be offered SO in Asia unless you are a mega VVVIP as the quotas given by Paris are small and the number of big spenders are enormous. In Europe, it's a lot easier.



In some European stores, SOs were offered with very small prior purchases. It really depends on your SA and I was very, very lucky when I first started  ( 2 different stores, 2 different initial orders) Things have changed a bit now and I think it's getting much harder to be offered one as a newer customer.


----------



## TankerToad

Leah said:


> M.Hermes, it might be different for each boutique but in my store (FSH) they can see at what stage your bag is at - the updates I have received verbally from my SA that I can remember (in order) are "In system, processed, production, completed". Production takes the longest, in my case, sometimes years. Maybe because FSH has more control or information available, it's easier to track the specific status of the SO. I am also kept updated about delays (e.g. "expect another 6 months")
> 
> In one case, my SO for a combination Kelly was changed midway and they asked if I would be ok to have it replaced to a combination birkin (using the same colors.)
> 
> Yes both are IN PROCESS and like you we had to make a minor tweek to the first order~the skin was changed just slightly but not the color. The orders are nothing that remarkable. WHo knows with H. My boutique has been wonderful while we wait.
> They feel bad about it, too.....
> The mystery of H.....


----------



## purselover888

TankerToad said:


> Leah said:
> 
> 
> 
> M.Hermes, it might be different for each boutique but in my store (FSH) they can see at what stage your bag is at - the updates I have received verbally from my SA that I can remember (in order) are "In system, processed, production, completed". Production takes the longest, in my case, sometimes years. Maybe because FSH has more control or information available, it's easier to track the specific status of the SO. I am also kept updated about delays (e.g. "expect another 6 months")
> 
> In one case, my SO for a combination Kelly was changed midway and they asked if I would be ok to have it replaced to a combination birkin (using the same colors.)
> 
> Yes both are IN PROCESS and like you we had to make a minor tweek to the first order~the skin was changed just slightly but not the color. The orders are nothing that remarkable. WHo knows with H. My boutique has been wonderful while we wait.
> They feel bad about it, too.....
> The mystery of H.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My latest SO is 17 months in the making, so I sympathize with you.  I asked for an update and was told "it is still in the system."  The last one took only 9 months ...
Click to expand...


----------



## Leah

purselover888 said:


> TankerToad said:
> 
> 
> 
> My latest SO is 17 months in the making, so I sympathize with you.  I asked for an update and was told "it is still in the system."  The last one took only 9 months ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PL, while waiting for some SOs which took years, in the meantime I had two kids!! I was joking with my SA "Don't tell me I need to pop out two more kids before I get my next SOs!!"
Click to expand...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## doves75

Leah said:


> purselover888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PL, while waiting for some SOs which took years, in the meantime I had two kids!! I was joking with my SA "Don't tell me I need to pop out two more kids before I get my next SOs!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoL....so funny Leah!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Click to expand...


----------



## Leah

TankerToad said:


> Yes both are IN PROCESS and like you we had to make a minor tweek to the first order~the skin was changed just slightly but not the color. The orders are nothing that remarkable. WHo knows with H. My boutique has been wonderful while we wait.
> They feel bad about it, too.....
> The mystery of H.....



TT, I've heard some initial unconfirmed news about the latest round of SOs and rules. Apparently they will even more severely now limit color combos allowed (what colors and how the combos will be designed), as well as the number of customers allowed to place color combo bags for any store.


----------



## Notorious Pink

purselover888 said:


> TankerToad said:
> 
> 
> 
> My latest SO is 17 months in the making, so I sympathize with you.  I asked for an update and was told "it is still in the system."  The last one took only 9 months ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I have been waiting for my SO for Sooooo Looooong that I no longer remember how long I have been waiting for! I think it will be three years this May. ARGH!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Leah

doves75 said:


> LoL....so funny Leah!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Doves75 if my husband heard the extra 2 babies joke he would SOOO** not find the humour lol 


*pun intended


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> purselover888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I have been waiting for my SO for Sooooo Looooong that I no longer remember how long I have been waiting for! I think it will be three years this May. ARGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I am 3 years this March ~ I feel your pain.
Click to expand...


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> purselover888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but I have been waiting for my SO for Sooooo Looooong that I no longer remember how long I have been waiting for! I think it will be three years this May. ARGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, 3 years this March. We should all be the 3 Year Wait Club!
Click to expand...


----------



## TankerToad

Leah said:


> TT, I've heard some initial unconfirmed news about the latest round of SOs and rules. Apparently they will even more severely now limit color combos allowed (what colors and how the combos will be designed), as well as the number of customers allowed to place color combo bags for any store.


Yup, I heard this last Fall.
Trust me, mine are not fancy. My store only gets a few SOs each time, so not sure they could give them a whole lot less.


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> BBC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, 3 years this March. We should all be the 3 Year Wait Club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TT, the scary part is that I *think* its three years...it might be four?
> Regardless, I was given the SO after my PO was declined, nearly a year after it was placed, so it's been at least four years since the original order. For a 25B. Seriously???
Click to expand...


----------



## duna

Leah said:


> TT, I've heard some initial unconfirmed news about the latest round of SOs and rules. Apparently they will even more severely now limit color combos allowed (what colors and how the combos will be designed), as well as the number of customers allowed to place color combo bags for any store.



Yes, my SM told me this too


----------



## audreylita

Leah said:


> purselover888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PL, while waiting for some SOs which took years, in the meantime I had two kids!! I was joking with my SA "Don't tell me I need to pop out two more kids before I get my next SOs!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Priceless!
Click to expand...


----------



## georgiegirl27

Leah said:


> purselover888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PL, while waiting for some SOs which took years, in the meantime I had two kids!! I was joking with my SA "Don't tell me I need to pop out two more kids before I get my next SOs!!"
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha... oh dear, now I KNOW I am in trouble!!  lol  :giggles: xx
Click to expand...


----------



## purselover888

Leah said:


> purselover888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> PL, while waiting for some SOs which took years, in the meantime I had two kids!! I was joking with my SA "Don't tell me I need to pop out two more kids before I get my next SOs!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ALWAYS crack me up!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## m.hermes

Thanks for reply 
It does not matter much that how long does it take, it frustrates me that there's no updates coming, I am almost exhausted to hear "sorry i dont know/ i dont have any news", and really embarrassed to pass by the shop from time to time asking the same question

I feel quite astonished that some friends here in the forum actually wait more than 3 years!!!
and quite curious that is that a exotic skin?


----------



## luxurylover3

Does it cost more money to have a special order made?


----------



## cr1stalangel

m.hermes said:


> Thanks for reply
> It does not matter much that how long does it take, it frustrates me that there's no updates coming, I am almost exhausted to hear "sorry i dont know/ i dont have any news", and really embarrassed to pass by the shop from time to time asking the same question
> 
> I feel quite astonished that some friends here in the forum actually wait more than 3 years!!!
> and quite curious that is that a exotic skin?



Not necessarily exotic skins. It can be Togo leather, etc. 
In my country, they quoted 5 years wait for Any Birkin or Kelly for example, not even a special order. So to wait years for a Special Order regardless what it is, is not so unusual.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## duna

cr1stalangel said:


> Not necessarily exotic skins. It can be Togo leather, etc.
> In my country, they quoted 5 years wait for Any Birkin or Kelly for example, not even a special order. So to wait years for a Special Order regardless what it is, is not so unusual.



I agree. I waited 2,5 years for a Swift Birkin; and whithin 10 days, last month, I recieved 2 SOs I had placed only 4 months ago. I am still waiting for the SOs place 1 year ago. 

There's no logic to all this whatsoever!


----------



## audreylita

luxurylover3 said:


> Does it cost more money to have a special order made?



No.


----------



## doves75

duna said:


> I agree. I waited 2,5 years for a Swift Birkin; and whithin 10 days, last month, I recieved 2 SOs I had placed only 4 months ago. I am still waiting for the SOs place 1 year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no logic to all this whatsoever!




Wow...duna....2 SO's within 10 days and you placed them 4 months ago? That's a record!!! Big congrats and I love your bags!! 

I would not have enough money tree to trim for this kind of situation. Hope mine won't arrive until towards the end of the year before another price increase [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## duna

doves75 said:


> Wow...duna....2 SO's within 10 days and you placed them 4 months ago? That's a record!!! Big congrats and I love your bags!!
> 
> I would not have enough money tree to trim for this kind of situation. Hope mine won't arrive until towards the end of the year before another price increase [emoji16][emoji16]



Yes, unbelievable! And also, the second one that arrived (the green one), I had been told that Paris had rejected the order, so I wasn't expecting it at all!

Thanks for your kind compliments


----------



## gazalia

duna said:


> Yes, unbelievable! And also, the second one that arrived (the green one), I had been told that Paris had rejected the order, so I wasn't expecting it at all!
> 
> Thanks for your kind compliments



Wow...just hope that mine would be in that fast too


----------



## twigz

Congrats *duna*!  You are so lucky! 

I have three outstanding SO's with the longest wait of 2.5 years and counting... I will soon be joining the 3 year club with *TT* and *purselover888*


----------



## georgiegirl27

duna said:


> Yes, unbelievable! And also, the second one that arrived (the green one), I had been told that Paris had rejected the order, so I wasn't expecting it at all!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your kind compliments




Two new ladies to add to your gorgeous collection - I feel a handbag outing coming on? lol... Looking forward to seeing photos of your new arrivals at some point if you wouldn't mind? [emoji4] xx


----------



## gazalia

Hi ladies, and of course gents   

Any news on the potential price increase for SO?


----------



## duna

twigz said:


> Congrats *duna*!  You are so lucky!
> 
> I have three outstanding SO's with the longest wait of 2.5 years and counting... I will soon be joining the 3 year club with *TT* and *purselover888*



Thanks Twigz dear!



georgiegirl27 said:


> Two new ladies to add to your gorgeous collection - I feel a handbag outing coming on? lol... Looking forward to seeing photos of your new arrivals at some point if you wouldn't mind? [emoji4] xx



Georgie, I don't do reveals (too shy:shame but you can see my bags in the H Reference Library section: one in the green colour family thread and the other in the Special Combo thread.


----------



## blackbirkin40

gazalia said:


> Hi ladies, and of course gents
> 
> Any news on the potential price increase for SO?



I'd to know as well. I've heard this a few times now.


----------



## TankerToad

twigz said:


> Congrats *duna*!  You are so lucky!
> 
> I have three outstanding SO's with the longest wait of 2.5 years and counting... I will soon be joining the 3 year club with *TT* and *purselover888*


Welcome to the Club, my friend.
Well, don't give up hope.  When I had given up all hope, guess what??
She landed!
Waahhhoooooo~~~~~
Not sure I have the stamina for this special order stuff...but the end result is rewarding.
The wait, however is frustrating.


----------



## Notorious Pink

twigz said:


> Congrats *duna*!  You are so lucky!
> 
> I have three outstanding SO's with the longest wait of 2.5 years and counting... I will soon be joining the 3 year club with *TT* and *purselover888*




Don't forget me! It's been at least three years....I think!


----------



## hopiko

TankerToad said:


> Welcome to the Club, my friend.
> Well, don't give up hope.  When I had given up all hope, guess what??
> She landed!
> Waahhhoooooo~~~~~
> Not sure I have the stamina for this special order stuff...but the end result is rewarding.
> The wait, however is frustrating.



TT. Congratulations!  I hope you are pleased and the bag exceeds your expectations!   We can't wait to see her!  

3 years is a long time...credit to you for surviving!

Cheers!


----------



## hopiko

BBC said:


> Don't forget me! It's been at least three years....I think!



Don't lose hope!  Maybe she will arrive with the new store!


----------



## purin313

I ordered mine (Birkin 35, Bi-Color with Togo leather in Etoupe and Orange) in December 2013 and it arrived last week and i picked it up over the weekend.  So total wait time was 1 year and 3 months.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rito511

Mine was 2 yrs wait. It is Kelly 32 Rose Tyrien with Mykonos in Epsom leather. Totally a sweet surprise call from my SA


----------



## Chloesam

purin313 said:


> I ordered mine (Birkin 35, Bi-Color with Togo leather in Etoupe and Orange) in December 2013 and it arrived last week and i picked it up over the weekend.  So total wait time was 1 year and 3 months.



Wow!  I would love to see this bag! Any chance you could post a picture?


----------



## twigz

Congrats *TT*!!!  You have been patient, hopefully mine shall arrive soon!


----------



## Leah

TankerToad said:


> Welcome to the Club, my friend.
> Well, don't give up hope.  When I had given up all hope, guess what??
> She landed!
> Waahhhoooooo~~~~~
> Not sure I have the stamina for this special order stuff...but the end result is rewarding.
> The wait, however is frustrating.



Wow! I am genuinely happy for you that you are no longer part of the 3 year club!! Hope the new baby was super worth the wait!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> Welcome to the Club, my friend.
> Well, don't give up hope.  When I had given up all hope, guess what??
> She landed!
> Waahhhoooooo~~~~~
> *Not sure I have the stamina for this special order stuff..*.but the end result is rewarding.
> The wait, however is frustrating.



Exactly why I haven't placed another SO, the wait does require stamina and patience. Congrats that she has arrived!


----------



## Chloesam

TankerToad said:


> Welcome to the Club, my friend.
> Well, don't give up hope.  When I had given up all hope, guess what??
> She landed!
> Waahhhoooooo~~~~~
> Not sure I have the stamina for this special order stuff...but the end result is rewarding.
> The wait, however is frustrating.




Please post a picture TT! Would love to see and share in your joy!


----------



## mlemee

rito511 said:


> Mine was 2 yrs wait. It is Kelly 32 Rose Tyrien with Mykonos in Epsom leather. Totally a sweet surprise call from my SA



That. Sounds. GORGEOUS! Would love to see a picture of that.


----------



## gazalia

Dear all, did you get a confirmation of your order? My SA took my order when the list was not open yer and promised to put it into the system once it has. He also said he would call me if anything would not work as discussed and that everything  should be allright. When I asked if everything went ok and is in the system he only answered all the other questions in my mail... I am afraid that my order got rejected or not placed at all.. could you shed some light on this proceeding??


----------



## purselover888

gazalia said:


> Dear all, did you get a confirmation of your order? My SA took my order when the list was not open yer and promised to put it into the system once it has. He also said he would call me if anything would not work as discussed and that everything  should be allright. When I asked if everything went ok and is in the system he only answered all the other questions in my mail... I am afraid that my order got rejected or not placed at all.. could you shed some light on this proceeding??



That sounds normal.  Not every SA can or wants to check if SO is still in system.  Each time I ask it's my SM that checks for me.


----------



## gazalia

purselover888 said:


> That sounds normal.  Not every SA can or wants to check if SO is still in system.  Each time I ask it's my SM that checks for me.



Thank you so much!!! I am just worried cause I placed the SO a few weeks ago and never got confirmation that it is in the system and was not rejected. I only  got the answer that my SA would tell me if there would be any trouble..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gazalia said:


> Thank you so much!!! I am just worried cause I placed the SO a few weeks ago and never got confirmation that it is in the system and was not rejected. I only  got the answer that my SA would tell me if there would be any trouble..



That sounds normal, *gazalia*.


----------



## gazalia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> That sounds normal, *gazalia*.



Thank you &#9786;


----------



## TankerToad

Well true to form for Hermes: two SO and two PO all within a month -
I'm happy for sure- but think I may need to rob a bank -- just kidding!!
When it rains, it pours- or maybe you can say it's a waterfall 
&#9748;&#65039;


----------



## luckylove

TankerToad said:


> Well true to form for Hermes: two SO and two PO all within a month -
> I'm happy for sure- but think I may need to rob a bank -- just kidding!!
> When it rains, it pours- or maybe you can say it's a waterfall
> &#9748;&#65039;



Wow! An H Hurricane!!  Congratulations on your newest arrivals!! I hope mine arrive soon too!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Leah

TankerToad said:


> Well true to form for Hermes: two SO and two PO all within a month -
> I'm happy for sure- but think I may need to rob a bank -- just kidding!!
> When it rains, it pours- or maybe you can say it's a waterfall
> &#9748;&#65039;



Congratulations!! Weren't we just joking about this very scenario? 
Enjoy ALL your new bags!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> Well true to form for Hermes: two SO and two PO all within a month -
> I'm happy for sure- but think I may need to rob a bank -- just kidding!!
> When it rains, it pours- or maybe you can say it's a waterfall
> &#9748;&#65039;



TT, this happened to me late last year, although mine were 3 Bs in total. What a roller coaster ride!


----------



## MsHermesAU

TankerToad said:


> Well true to form for Hermes: two SO and two PO all within a month -
> I'm happy for sure- but think I may need to rob a bank -- just kidding!!
> When it rains, it pours- or maybe you can say it's a waterfall
> &#9748;&#65039;



Oh my goodness.... that is full on! I probably would need to rob a bank to fund 4 big H purchases in 1 month (assuming they're likely all bags) - either that or I would need to turn something down, which would be tragic! 

So.... are you going to show us your goodies?


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> TT. Congratulations!  I hope you are pleased and the bag exceeds your expectations!   We can't wait to see her!
> 
> Yes super pleased.
> 
> 3 years is a long time...credit to you for surviving!
> I am not a patient person, the wait was hard for me.
> But worth it!
> 
> Cheers!


Back atcha!!



twigz said:


> Congrats *TT*!!!  You have been patient, hopefully mine shall arrive soon!


Fingers crossed for you.



Chloesam said:


> Please post a picture TT! Would love to see and share in your joy!


Thank you~



luckylove said:


> Wow! An H Hurricane!!  Congratulations on your newest arrivals!! I hope mine arrive soon too!! Enjoy!!


It is a hurricane~exciting but a bit scary, too!



Leah said:


> Congratulations!! Weren't we just joking about this very scenario?
> Enjoy ALL your new bags!


I know, right? The benefits of travel but who knew they would all arrive at once?



MsHermesAU said:


> Oh my goodness.... that is full on! I probably would need to rob a bank to fund 4 big H purchases in 1 month (assuming they're likely all bags) - either that or I would need to turn something down, which would be tragic!
> Two in and two to be picked up ~ gosh, I really do not want to turn something down....
> After all the wait (nail biting!)
> 
> So.... are you going to show us your goodies?


When my new girls are gathered, they will have a coming out party. A social debut.....


----------



## MsHermesAU

TankerToad said:


> When my new girls are gathered, they will have a coming out party. A social debut.....



Well I hope I have an invite. It will be some party


----------



## Leah

MsHermesAU said:


> Well I hope I have an invite. It will be some party



The 4 SOs will be properly introduced to society in tpf's version of the Crillon debutante ball


----------



## doves75

TankerToad said:


> Well true to form for Hermes: two SO and two PO all within a month -
> 
> I'm happy for sure- but think I may need to rob a bank -- just kidding!!
> 
> When it rains, it pours- or maybe you can say it's a waterfall
> 
> [emoji299]&#65039;




Wow!! Major major congrats TT!! I'm so happy for you, enjoy your new bags [emoji106][emoji106].  I were you, I would literally going bananas and out robbing not just 1 bank [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## carlinha

TankerToad said:


> Well true to form for Hermes: two SO and two PO all within a month -
> I'm happy for sure- but think I may need to rob a bank -- just kidding!!
> When it rains, it pours- or maybe you can say it's a waterfall
> &#9748;&#65039;



ackkkk!!!!!  i would be ecstatic and terrified at the same time!!! 

true to Hermes form of course


----------



## Suncatcher

TankerToad said:


> Well true to form for Hermes: two SO and two PO all within a month -
> I'm happy for sure- but think I may need to rob a bank -- just kidding!!
> When it rains, it pours- or maybe you can say it's a waterfall
> &#9748;&#65039;



I hope to have front row tickets to your reveal!!!  Can't wait to see your new purchases!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

*WOW!!! 4 bags!!! CANNOT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU PICKED! congrats TankerToad, so excited for you!!*


----------



## Kkho

MrsJDS said:


> I hope to have front row tickets to your reveal!!!  Can't wait to see your new purchases!




Me too!!


----------



## bagidiotic

TankerToad said:


> Well true to form for Hermes: two SO and two PO all within a month -
> I'm happy for sure- but think I may need to rob a bank -- just kidding!!
> When it rains, it pours- or maybe you can say it's a waterfall
> &#9748;&#65039;



Best h moment 
For h freak like us
Totally  insane


----------



## georgiegirl27

TankerToad said:


> Back atcha!!
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> Thank you~
> 
> 
> It is a hurricane~exciting but a bit scary, too!
> 
> 
> I know, right? The benefits of travel but who knew they would all arrive at once?
> 
> 
> When my new girls are gathered, they will have a coming out party. A social debut.....


Getting my outfit ready..... ! lol
Will be dressed up on the front row ready to watch your reveal!!  How exciting!  :giggles:  x


----------



## mygoodies

TankerToad said:


> Well true to form for Hermes: two SO and two PO all within a month -
> 
> I'm happy for sure- but think I may need to rob a bank -- just kidding!!
> 
> When it rains, it pours- or maybe you can say it's a waterfall
> 
> [emoji299]&#65039;




Reveal ASAP pleeeeeeeese. Will live vicariously through you while I'm waiting for my dream bag


----------



## Serva1

This must be a record of some sort TT...so happy your SOs arrived and looking forward admiring all 4 new members of your expanding H family [emoji1]


----------



## m.hermes

after 15 months waiting, finally got THAT call this morning,
my bebe special order arrived!!!
but unfortunately they changed one of my colors, i intend to have soufre ,and it turns out to be Jaune Poussin, anyway, still thrilled and couldnt resist it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## purselover888

TankerToad said:


> Well true to form for Hermes: two SO and two PO all within a month -
> I'm happy for sure- but think I may need to rob a bank -- just kidding!!
> When it rains, it pours- or maybe you can say it's a waterfall
> &#9748;&#65039;



Woah!!!!  Congrats!!!!

Front row and center, baby!  Let's get those party animals out of their orange boxes!


----------



## purselover888

m.hermes said:


> after 15 months waiting, finally got THAT call this morning,
> my bebe special order arrived!!!
> but unfortunately they changed one of my colors, i intend to have soufre ,and it turns out to be Jaune Poussin, anyway, still thrilled and couldnt resist it!



Congrats!  I think Poussin is a more long lasting color, anyway.  Reveal when you get!!


----------



## bagidiotic

m.hermes said:


> after 15 months waiting, finally got THAT call this morning,
> my bebe special order arrived!!!
> but unfortunately they changed one of my colors, i intend to have soufre ,and it turns out to be Jaune Poussin, anyway, still thrilled and couldnt resist it!



Yahoooo
Heart  beating! !!hehe


----------



## twigz

Congrats *m.hermes*!! I feel your excitement!!


----------



## starstarz

Too bad that 5p Pink has been disappeared from the order list, just a very limited choice of pink or purple! Disappointed >.<


----------



## Pinkydream

starstarz said:


> Too bad that 5p Pink has been disappeared from the order list, just a very limited choice of pink or purple! Disappointed >.<



Dear starz, my I ask what pinks are on the SO list? And have you seen menthe or Lagoon? Thank you so much sweetie&#128150;&#128536;


----------



## carlinha

Pinkydream said:


> Dear starz, my I ask what pinks are on the SO list? And have you seen menthe or Lagoon? Thank you so much sweetie[emoji178][emoji8]




I think rose lipstick, rose Sakura, rose confetti, rouge pivoine, rose azalea and rose candy (new season colors)

I think yes to menthe and Bambou but definitely no lagoon [emoji20][emoji22]


----------



## starstarz

Pinkydream said:


> Dear starz, my I ask what pinks are on the SO list? And have you seen menthe or Lagoon? Thank you so much sweetie&#128150;&#128536;



For Menthe, only available in Chevre Mysore; while my dream color Lagon is no longer exist


----------



## Pinkydream

carlinha said:


> I think rose lipstick, rose Sakura, rose confetti, rouge pivoine, rose azalea and rose candy (new season colors)
> 
> I think yes to menthe and Bambou but definitely no lagoon [emoji20][emoji22]



Thank you so much sweetie&#128536;&#128149; This is so helpful&#128150;&#128150; I will be at the Boutique later this week and your list allowed me to make my choice already. Thank you so much dear&#128150;&#128044;


----------



## Pinkydream

starstarz said:


> For Menthe, only available in Chevre Mysore; while my dream color Lagon is no longer exist



Thank you so much dear&#128536;&#128139;&#128149; Too bad for Lagoon&#128044;&#128044; I would have loved a bag in Lagoon


----------



## arlv8500

carlinha said:


> I think rose lipstick, rose Sakura, rose confetti, rouge pivoine, rose azalea and rose candy (new season colors)
> 
> I think yes to menthe and Bambou but definitely no lagoon [emoji20][emoji22]



I still don't understand why they don't bring lagoon back. I mean... They are making lagoon Rodeos, let's just put a little bit more effort and make a few bags.  

I wonder if they've thought about bringing it back, and then picturing how many of us would request for it, and the rest of the colours would be ignored.


----------



## Kelly_76

Hi ladies!
Just wanted to share my happiness with you! I ordered in March 14 and finally got THE call yesterday! Of course I couldn't wait any longer and picked her up immediately!
Will post pics later...
My SA also told me that rules for SO will be more strict and choices more limited (as already discussed). Also the prices for SO's will be higher in the future!
[emoji22]


----------



## Elina0408

Kelly_76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to share my happiness with you! I ordered in March 14 and finally got THE call yesterday! Of course I couldn't wait any longer and picked her up immediately!
> Will post pics later...
> My SA also told me that rules for SO will be more strict and choices more limited (as already discussed). Also the prices for SO's will be higher in the future!
> [emoji22]



Congratulations! &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## koeeeee

Kelly_76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to share my happiness with you! I ordered in March 14 and finally got THE call yesterday! Of course I couldn't wait any longer and picked her up immediately!
> Will post pics later...
> My SA also told me that rules for SO will be more strict and choices more limited (as already discussed). Also the prices for SO's will be higher in the future!
> [emoji22]



Congrats!


----------



## XChanelAL

Congrats


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Giuliana

Kelly_76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to share my happiness with you! I ordered in March 14 and finally got THE call yesterday! Of course I couldn't wait any longer and picked her up immediately!
> Will post pics later...
> My SA also told me that rules for SO will be more strict and choices more limited (as already discussed). Also the prices for SO's will be higher in the future!
> [emoji22]


 
Congratulations! Am looking forward to seeing your pics. Did your SA mention any details regarding the stricter rules?


----------



## stephmorris11

Kelly_76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to share my happiness with you! I ordered in March 14 and finally got THE call yesterday! Of course I couldn't wait any longer and picked her up immediately!
> Will post pics later...
> My SA also told me that rules for SO will be more strict and choices more limited (as already discussed). Also the prices for SO's will be higher in the future!
> [emoji22]



PLEASE share some pix!!


----------



## starstarz

Kelly_76 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just wanted to share my happiness with you! I ordered in March 14 and finally got THE call yesterday! Of course I couldn't wait any longer and picked her up immediately!
> Will post pics later...
> My SA also told me that rules for SO will be more strict and choices more limited (as already discussed). Also the prices for SO's will be higher in the future!
> [emoji22]



Yes, no more 3 colors combo now, only max of 2 colors >.<


----------



## Kelly_76

Giuliana said:


> Congratulations! Am looking forward to seeing your pics. Did your SA mention any details regarding the stricter rules?




I think the customers will be chosen more carefully and the no. of colour combos are limited. And the waiting time will be longer again. My first SO took only 7 months!
Also every bag will have an additional serial no. This is not only a matter of security when the bag got stolen. They can track down the history of every single bag now, because reselling is a big problem!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kelly_76 said:


> I think the customers will be chosen more carefully and the no. of colour combos are limited. And the waiting time will be longer again. My first SO took only 7 months!
> Also every bag will have an additional serial no. This is not only a matter of security when the bag got stolen. They can track down the history of every single bag now, because reselling is a big problem!



All of this makes sense IMO. Thanks for the information, *Kelly*!


----------



## duna

Kelly_76 said:


> I think the customers will be chosen more carefully and the no. of colour combos are limited. And the waiting time will be longer again. My first SO took only 7 months!
> *Also every bag will have an additional serial no.* This is not only a matter of security when the bag got stolen. They can track down the history of every single bag now, because reselling is a big problem!



I was wondering why both my latest SOs, arrived in Febuary, have EXACTLY the same  numbers/letters on the strap. I think it's the first time in 35 years of buying H bags that this has happened, so I guess it could be that they use a new numbering for SOs. Maybe us SO customers have been given a serial number, besides the craftman's serial number, so they know exactly for whom the bag was made.....Dunno, just a thought!


----------



## TankerToad

duna said:


> I was wondering why both my latest SOs, arrived in Febuary, have EXACTLY the same  numbers/letters on the strap. I think it's the first time in 35 years of buying H bags that this has happened, so I guess it could be that they use a new numbering for SOs. Maybe us SO customers have been given a serial number, besides the craftman's serial number, so they know exactly for whom the bag was made.....Dunno, just a thought!



Personally I think that is an excellent idea 
Not only to track reselling but also to keep track of what you ordered, how many SO you have had and as a client profile 
It absolutely makes sense!


----------



## TankerToad

Totally agree here
This is very wise and frankly useful for Hermes
A SO database!


----------



## Kelly_76

duna said:


> I was wondering why both my latest SOs, arrived in Febuary, have EXACTLY the same  numbers/letters on the strap. I think it's the first time in 35 years of buying H bags that this has happened, so I guess it could be that they use a new numbering for SOs. Maybe us SO customers have been given a serial number, besides the craftman's serial number, so they know exactly for whom the bag was made.....Dunno, just a thought!




Yes, that would make sense because of all the reselling. I think H is trying to gain more control about their stores and their selling behaviour.


----------



## TankerToad

starstarz said:


> Yes, no more 3 colors combo now, only max of 2 colors >.<



I heard this too, Hermes wants to keep the looks more conservative - more in keeping with its own vision -


----------



## carlinha

TankerToad said:


> I heard this too, Hermes wants to keep the looks more conservative - more in keeping with its own vision -




Thank goodness because some color combos seriously have me [emoji53]


----------



## carlinha

Kelly_76 said:


> I think the customers will be chosen more carefully and the no. of colour combos are limited. And the waiting time will be longer again. My first SO took only 7 months!
> Also every bag will have an additional serial no. This is not only a matter of security when the bag got stolen. They can track down the history of every single bag now, because reselling is a big problem!







duna said:


> I was wondering why both my latest SOs, arrived in Febuary, have EXACTLY the same  numbers/letters on the strap. I think it's the first time in 35 years of buying H bags that this has happened, so I guess it could be that they use a new numbering for SOs. Maybe us SO customers have been given a serial number, besides the craftman's serial number, so they know exactly for whom the bag was made.....Dunno, just a thought!







TankerToad said:


> Personally I think that is an excellent idea
> 
> Not only to track reselling but also to keep track of what you ordered, how many SO you have had and as a client profile
> 
> It absolutely makes sense!




I think this is a wonderful idea too!!


----------



## MSO13

carlinha said:


> Thank goodness because some color combos seriously have me [emoji53]




totally agree with this, I abide by the if you don't have something nice to say rule if I see one but not everyone was destined to design handbags [emoji6]


----------



## carlinha

MrsOwen3 said:


> totally agree with this, I abide by the if you don't have something nice to say rule if I see one but not everyone was destined to design handbags [emoji6]



LOL me too, if i don't like something, i just don't say anything at all   why be rude you know?  not everyone's tastes are the same


----------



## TankerToad

MrsOwen3 said:


> totally agree with this, I abide by the if you don't have something nice to say rule if I see one but not everyone was destined to design handbags [emoji6]



Well said!
And I think Hermes wants to take back some control -


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TankerToad

carlinha said:


> LOL me too, if i don't like something, i just don't say anything at all   why be rude you know?  not everyone's tastes are the same



So true !
Easy to smile and say "Oh My!"


----------



## sparklelisab

My first SO came in 7 months and was WRONG.  Didn't keep.  My second SO has been over a year and no bag in sight!!


----------



## hopiko

sparklelisab said:


> My first SO came in 7 months and was WRONG.  Didn't keep.  My second SO has been over a year and no bag in sight!!



So sorry, Lisa  How frustrating and disappointing for you.  Hope the right one comes soon


----------



## Kelly_76

sparklelisab said:


> My first SO came in 7 months and was WRONG.  Didn't keep.  My second SO has been over a year and no bag in sight!!




Same happened to me, my dear!
Don't give up hope! Maybe you'll receive it sooner as you think...


----------



## lulilu

I think serial numbers is an amazing idea -- I am surprised it took this long.


----------



## lulilu

Ladies, ladies (and gentlemen) -- where are all the reveals?  Or at least let us know the combinations you received so we can live vicariously lol.


----------



## Giuliana

Kelly_76 said:


> I think the customers will be chosen more carefully and the no. of colour combos are limited. And the waiting time will be longer again. My first SO took only 7 months!
> Also every bag will have an additional serial no. This is not only a matter of security when the bag got stolen. They can track down the history of every single bag now, because reselling is a big problem!



Thanks for these info! These rules all sound very reasonable.


----------



## Kelly_76

lulilu said:


> Ladies, ladies (and gentlemen) -- where are all the reveals?  Or at least let us know the combinations you received so we can live vicariously lol.




I just wanted my first B to be a real everyday bag, so I chose Etain TC with black interior and stitching. Here is an action shot on my way to work this morning and some detail pics:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Kelly_76 said:


> I just wanted my first B to be a real everyday bag, so I chose Etain TC with black interior and stitching. Here is an action shot on my way to work this morning and some detail pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960861
> View attachment 2960862
> View attachment 2960863



Love etain, it's one of my favorites. Congrats, *Kelly*!


----------



## Kelly_76

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love etain, it's one of my favorites. Congrats, *Kelly*!




TY, Vigee! Yes, I remember your gorgeous Kelly! Such a versatile colour!


----------



## jenniferx430

I have never purchased a Birkin or Kelly in the States, nor am I super VIP.  However, my SA called me recently and asked me to come in.  When I did, he presented with a SO B30 in tricolor (Blue Aztec, Rose Confetti and Souffre) with contrast stitching and brush gold hardware.  I am super grateful and super happy that my first Birkin is a special order.  Pics to follow!


----------



## princess621

Kelly_76 said:


> I just wanted my first B to be a real everyday bag, so I chose Etain TC with black interior and stitching. Here is an action shot on my way to work this morning and some detail pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960861
> View attachment 2960862
> View attachment 2960863


BEAUTIFUL!!!
this color is amazing!!


----------



## mygoodies

jenniferx430 said:


> I have never purchased a Birkin or Kelly in the States, nor am I super VIP.  However, my SA called me recently and asked me to come in.  When I did, he presented with a SO B30 in tricolor (Blue Aztec, Rose Confetti and Souffre) with contrast stitching and brush gold hardware.  I am super grateful and super happy that my first Birkin is a special order.  Pics to follow!




Wowieee LUCKY YOU!!! Can't wait for your reveal!!!! CONGRAAAATTTSSSS


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jenniferx430 said:


> I have never purchased a Birkin or Kelly in the States, nor am I super VIP.  However, my SA called me recently and asked me to come in.  When I did, he presented with a SO B30 in tricolor (Blue Aztec, Rose Confetti and Souffre) with contrast stitching and brush gold hardware.  I am super grateful and super happy that my first Birkin is a special order.  Pics to follow!




Please post pics of your new beauty, jennifer! Thanks!


----------



## MASEML

jenniferx430 said:


> I have never purchased a Birkin or Kelly in the States, nor am I super VIP.  However, my SA called me recently and asked me to come in.  When I did, he presented with a SO B30 in tricolor (Blue Aztec, Rose Confetti and Souffre) with contrast stitching and brush gold hardware.  I am super grateful and super happy that my first Birkin is a special order.  Pics to follow!



Please share! I'm anxiously waiting for the reveal. Colour combo sounds beautiful


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## purselover888

jenniferx430 said:


> I have never purchased a Birkin or Kelly in the States, nor am I super VIP.  However, my SA called me recently and asked me to come in.  When I did, he presented with a SO B30 in tricolor (Blue Aztec, Rose Confetti and Souffre) with contrast stitching and brush gold hardware.  I am super grateful and super happy that my first Birkin is a special order.  Pics to follow!



LOL!  That is awesome!  Reveal please!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Kelly_76 said:


> I just wanted my first B to be a real everyday bag, so I chose Etain TC with black interior and stitching. Here is an action shot on my way to work this morning and some detail pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960861
> View attachment 2960862
> View attachment 2960863



Gorgeous  so workhorse


----------



## bagidiotic

jenniferx430 said:


> I have never purchased a Birkin or Kelly in the States, nor am I super VIP.  However, my SA called me recently and asked me to come in.  When I did, he presented with a SO B30 in tricolor (Blue Aztec, Rose Confetti and Souffre) with contrast stitching and brush gold hardware.  I am super grateful and super happy that my first Birkin is a special order.  Pics to follow!



I am gonna scream 
You are  so lucky
A ready  combo bag


----------



## jenniferx430

My very first birkin.  Special Order Birkin 30 in Mysore Chèvre leather.  Colors: Blue Aztec, Rose Confetti and Souffre.  Horseshoe stamped T with brush gold hardware.


----------



## lillyn79

*


----------



## WilliamLion

jenniferx430 said:


> My very first birkin.  Special Order Birkin 30 in Mysore Chèvre leather.  Colors: Blue Aztec, Rose Confetti and Souffre.  Horseshoe stamped T with brush gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961335



Oh I love these popping colors!! Big cong!!


----------



## bagidiotic

jenniferx430 said:


> My very first birkin.  Special Order Birkin 30 in Mysore Chèvre leather.  Colors: Blue Aztec, Rose Confetti and Souffre.  Horseshoe stamped T with brush gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961335



Hermazing!!!
Envy and drooling


----------



## starstarz

jenniferx430 said:


> My very first birkin.  Special Order Birkin 30 in Mysore Chèvre leather.  Colors: Blue Aztec, Rose Confetti and Souffre.  Horseshoe stamped T with brush gold hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2961335



OMG! U are such a lucky girl! Super cute SO!!!


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> totally agree with this, I abide by the if you don't have something nice to say rule if I see one but not everyone was destined to design handbags [emoji6]



Can I LIKE this?&#128521;
And its a talent to design a special bag which is practical, has roots in H design and doesn't look too complicated without a design background. Kwim?


----------



## Leah

Kelly_76 said:


> I just wanted my first B to be a real everyday bag, so I chose Etain TC with black interior and stitching. Here is an action shot on my way to work this morning and some detail pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960861
> View attachment 2960862
> View attachment 2960863



Kelly_76, I love your SO!! Incredibly classy combo - definitely a great pick for an everyday bag!


----------



## Kelly_76

princess621 said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!
> this color is amazing!!







bagidiotic said:


> Gorgeous  so workhorse







Leah said:


> Kelly_76, I love your SO!! Incredibly classy combo - definitely a great pick for an everyday bag!




Thank you, ladies!
It is such a great workhorse and the colour goes with everything. I definitely made the right decision.


----------



## swezfamily

Kelly_76 said:


> I just wanted my first B to be a real everyday bag, so I chose Etain TC with black interior and stitching. Here is an action shot on my way to work this morning and some detail pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960861
> View attachment 2960862
> View attachment 2960863



Really cool combo!  Congratulations!!

I'm actually quite relieved to see an Etain SO come in.  I too placed an order in March 14 for an Etain SO and it was to replace my skunky Etain SO which was delivered in January 14 after a 9 month wait, only to be sent back to Paris 3 days later where it was deemed defective and I assume destroyed.  I had heard from another TPFer that all of the Etain leather was defective and a new batch had to be made, but my SM could not confirm this.  So, I've been patiently waiting for my replacement for over a year now, and I was quite convinced that it was just never going to come.  Your arrival has given me new hope!

Enjoy your beautiful new bag.


----------



## WilliamLion

Kelly_76 said:


> I just wanted my first B to be a real everyday bag, so I chose Etain TC with black interior and stitching. Here is an action shot on my way to work this morning and some detail pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960861
> View attachment 2960862
> View attachment 2960863



Just found I missed this beauty thing!!! Love etain and I'm thinking get my next in etain too!!!
Such a gorgeous neutral color!! BTW, maybe because of the light, is it rose gold hardware???


----------



## Kelly_76

swezfamily said:


> Really cool combo!  Congratulations!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually quite relieved to see an Etain SO come in.  I too placed an order in March 14 for an Etain SO and it was to replace my skunky Etain SO which was delivered in January 14 after a 9 month wait, only to be sent back to Paris 3 days later where it was deemed defective and I assume destroyed.  I had heard from another TPFer that all of the Etain leather was defective and a new batch had to be made, but my SM could not confirm this.  So, I've been patiently waiting for my replacement for over a year now, and I was quite convinced that it was just never going to come.  Your arrival has given me new hope!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful new bag.




TY so much! And please don't give up hope. I was told that orders in general will take longer now...please keep us posted!


----------



## Kelly_76

WilliamLion said:


> Just found I missed this beauty thing!!! Love etain and I'm thinking get my next in etain too!!!
> 
> Such a gorgeous neutral color!! BTW, maybe because of the light, is it rose gold hardware???




TY so much! It's silver HW. I'm not a gold person at all, although I like to see it on others. I can definitely recommend Etain: it's a chameleon.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ilsecita

OMG that etain with black interior is gorgeous! Love the contrast of it opened yet so neutral. Perfect every day bag!

I have been lurking this thread for a couple of days as I was offered to have my SO bag. I am going to go in this coming week to learn about the process. (I have only been collecting hermes for shy of a year so I hadn't even considered I would be offered this yet!).

I am so excited!


----------



## bagidiotic

ilsecita said:


> OMG that retain with black interior is gorgeous! Love the contrast of it opened yet so neutral. Perfect every day bag!
> 
> I have been lurking this thread for a couple of days as I was offered to have my SO bag. I am going to go in this coming week to learn about the process. (I have only been collecting hermes for shy of a year so I hadn't even considered I would be offered this yet!).
> 
> I am so excited!



Congrats 
Enjoy  your homework  and process
Super ecstacy  right


----------



## Kelly_76

ilsecita said:


> OMG that etain with black interior is gorgeous! Love the contrast of it opened yet so neutral. Perfect every day bag!
> 
> I have been lurking this thread for a couple of days as I was offered to have my SO bag. I am going to go in this coming week to learn about the process. (I have only been collecting hermes for shy of a year so I hadn't even considered I would be offered this yet!).
> 
> I am so excited!



TY, ilsecita and congrats on your first SO!
Have fun deciding and please keep us posted.


----------



## carlinha

ilsecita said:


> OMG that etain with black interior is gorgeous! Love the contrast of it opened yet so neutral. Perfect every day bag!
> 
> I have been lurking this thread for a couple of days as I was offered to have my SO bag. I am going to go in this coming week to learn about the process. (I have only been collecting hermes for shy of a year so I hadn't even considered I would be offered this yet!).
> 
> I am so excited!



congratulations on placing your first SO!!!  it is SOOOO SOOOO exciting  and the wait will be pure torture, but when you finally have your baby in your hands, it will be well worth it!!

my advice is to do a lot of research on leathers, colors and styles beforehand so that you end up ordering a dream bag that you will love for a lifetime


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ilsecita said:


> OMG that etain with black interior is gorgeous! Love the contrast of it opened yet so neutral. Perfect every day bag!
> 
> I have been lurking this thread for a couple of days as I was offered to have my SO bag. I am going to go in this coming week to learn about the process. (I have only been collecting hermes for shy of a year so I hadn't even considered I would be offered this yet!).
> 
> I am so excited!



Great news,* ilsecita*, major congrats! Which leathers, colors and hardware are you considering?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Just wondering, are SOs limited to bags? What about wallets, the leather bracelets, etc?


----------



## duna

One of my 2 SOs ordered exactly 1 year ago has arrived, yayyyy


----------



## Leah

duna said:


> One of my 2 SOs ordered exactly 1 year ago has arrived, yayyyy



Fab news, congratulations!! 
Photos please!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> One of my 2 SOs ordered exactly 1 year ago has arrived, yayyyy



Major congrats, *duna*! Am so excited for you ~ two at once, wowza!!! 

Please do post pics, would love to see them.


----------



## swezfamily

OneMoreDay said:


> Just wondering, are SOs limited to bags? What about wallets, the leather bracelets, etc?



I tried to add on a SO belt to my order for a SO bag and was told that it couldn't be done.  But that could just be the rule in my store.  You never know with H...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

swezfamily said:


> I tried to add on a SO belt to my order for a SO bag and was told that it couldn't be done.  But that could just be the rule in my store.  You never know with H...



*swezfamily*, yes, I think that you are right and that an SO is now currently limited to only H bags, at least in the USA. In the past I did an SO for a gator CDC twice but my SA told me last week that Paris will not accept this any longer.


----------



## duna

Leah said:


> Fab news, congratulations!!
> Photos please!



I haven't picked it up yet, it's a Clemence 35 Birkin in Tosca. I'll post pics as soon as I bring her home!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Major congrats, *duna*! Am so excited for you ~ two at once, wowza!!!
> 
> Please do post pics, would love to see them.



No not two at once, this is one of the 2 I ordered April 2014, but my other 2 SOs which I placed in October 2014 arrived last Febuary. Now I have just 1 left to wait for!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

duna said:


> I haven't picked it up yet, it's a Clemence 35 Birkin in Tosca. I'll post pics as soon as I bring her home!
> 
> *No not two at once, this is one of the 2 I ordered April 2014, but my other 2 SOs which I placed in October 2014 arrived last Febuary. Now I have just 1 left to wait for!*



My bad, *duna*! Still will love to see pics of your tosca baby.


----------



## OneMoreDay

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *swezfamily*, yes, I think that you are right and that an SO is now currently limited to only H bags, at least in the USA. In the past I did an SO for a gator CDC twice but my SA told me last week that Paris will not accept this any longer.


That's a shame. I guess unless you're a highly visible, high-rolling vvip, certain doors are locked with a cadena. Would've liked to have seen info or news of someone doing SO on Ombre lizard bracelets.


----------



## Rami00

Kelly_76 said:


> I just wanted my first B to be a real everyday bag, so I chose Etain TC with black interior and stitching. Here is an action shot on my way to work this morning and some detail pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960861
> View attachment 2960862
> View attachment 2960863


 
Stunning! Love this combo.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## loveMochi

Mine SO took 1 year


----------



## loveMochi

Gris T B35 with UV interior GHW


----------



## bagidiotic

duna said:


> I haven't picked it up yet, it's a Clemence 35 Birkin in Tosca. I'll post pics as soon as I bring her home!
> 
> 
> 
> No not two at once, this is one of the 2 I ordered April 2014, but my other 2 SOs which I placed in October 2014 arrived last Febuary. Now I have just 1 left to wait for!



Please show us duna
Let us envy and  drool at your stunners


----------



## Kelly_76

Rami00 said:


> Stunning! Love this combo.




Thank you, Rami00!


----------



## MsHermesAU

loveMochi said:


> Gris T B35 with UV interior GHW



This combination sounds gorgeous! I would love to see pics!


----------



## swezfamily

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *swezfamily*, yes, I think that you are right and that an SO is now currently limited to only H bags, at least in the USA. In the past I did an SO for a gator CDC twice but my SA told me last week that Paris will not accept this any longer.



Lucky you!  At least you were able to get the two.


----------



## swezfamily

duna said:


> One of my 2 SOs ordered exactly 1 year ago has arrived, yayyyy



Congrats Duna!  Can't wait to see pics - Tosca is such a pretty color.


----------



## swezfamily

loveMochi said:


> Gris T B35 with UV interior GHW



Congrats!  This sounds like a beautiful combo.  Please post pics.


----------



## swezfamily

When Kelly76 shared the news that her SO Etain bag had come in last week, I took this as a good sign that mine would be coming soon too...

and I was right!  Got the call today and of course I drove to pick it up as fast as I possibly could.  After a one year (and 5 day) wait, I finally got the replacement for my stinky SO.  It's a 32 Etain togo Kelly with UV interior and it's perfect!! I won't bother posting pics since it looks almost the same as the one it replaced, which you can see in the reference thread under special combo bags; post #308.

I did change the HW from brushed gold to shiny gold because after ordering the bag the first time, I read some complaints on here regarding how the brushed HW shows scratches badly.  I also changed the stitching from graphite to gris perle, and I'm so glad I did because it pops just a little.  Not as much as white stitching, but enough to be seen.

Oh, and there's only a yummy leather smell, even after sitting in the sun for the 45 minute drive home.


----------



## bagidiotic

swezfamily said:


> When Kelly76 shared the news that her SO Etain bag had come in last week, I took this as a good sign that mine would be coming soon too...
> 
> and I was right!  Got the call today and of course I drove to pick it up as fast as I possibly could.  After a one year (and 5 day) wait, I finally got the replacement for my stinky SO.  It's a 32 Etain togo Kelly with UV interior and it's perfect!! I won't bother posting pics since it looks almost the same as the one it replaced, which you can see in the reference thread under special combo bags; post #308.
> 
> I did change the HW from brushed gold to shiny gold because after ordering the bag the first time, I read some complaints on here regarding how the brushed HW shows scratches badly.  I also changed the stitching from graphite to gris perle, and I'm so glad I did because it pops just a little.  Not as much as white stitching, but enough to be seen.
> 
> Oh, and there's only a yummy leather smell, even after sitting in the sun for the 45 minute drive home.



Congrats Sweety 
Happy  ending


----------



## swezfamily

bagidiotic said:


> Congrats Sweety
> Happy  ending



Thank you!  So excited and can't wait to use it tomorrow.  Will probably do another sun test, just to be sure.


----------



## loveMochi

Will post pictures soon. Still figuring how to post


----------



## SugarMama

swezfamily said:


> When Kelly76 shared the news that her SO Etain bag had come in last week, I took this as a good sign that mine would be coming soon too...
> 
> and I was right!  Got the call today and of course I drove to pick it up as fast as I possibly could.  After a one year (and 5 day) wait, I finally got the replacement for my stinky SO.  It's a 32 Etain togo Kelly with UV interior and it's perfect!! I won't bother posting pics since it looks almost the same as the one it replaced, which you can see in the reference thread under special combo bags; post #308.
> 
> I did change the HW from brushed gold to shiny gold because after ordering the bag the first time, I read some complaints on here regarding how the brushed HW shows scratches badly.  I also changed the stitching from graphite to gris perle, and I'm so glad I did because it pops just a little.  Not as much as white stitching, but enough to be seen.
> 
> Oh, and there's only a yummy leather smell, even after sitting in the sun for the 45 minute drive home.



So happy to hear that your replacement has come and is perfect!  Share pics please... Would love to see the new constrast stitching.


----------



## swezfamily

SugarMama said:


> So happy to hear that your replacement has come and is perfect!  Share pics please... Would love to see the new constrast stitching.



Thank you!  I will take some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Kelly_76

swezfamily said:


> When Kelly76 shared the news that her SO Etain bag had come in last week, I took this as a good sign that mine would be coming soon too...
> 
> and I was right!  Got the call today and of course I drove to pick it up as fast as I possibly could.  After a one year (and 5 day) wait, I finally got the replacement for my stinky SO.  It's a 32 Etain togo Kelly with UV interior and it's perfect!! I won't bother posting pics since it looks almost the same as the one it replaced, which you can see in the reference thread under special combo bags; post #308.
> 
> I did change the HW from brushed gold to shiny gold because after ordering the bag the first time, I read some complaints on here regarding how the brushed HW shows scratches badly.  I also changed the stitching from graphite to gris perle, and I'm so glad I did because it pops just a little.  Not as much as white stitching, but enough to be seen.
> 
> Oh, and there's only a yummy leather smell, even after sitting in the sun for the 45 minute drive home.



So happy for you, swezfamily! That sounds like a stunning colour combo! Would love to see just a detail shot with the stitching. 
I also took my B immediately into the sun and no smell at all. Puh...
Enjoy your bag in the best of health!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> My bad, *duna*! Still will love to see pics of your tosca baby.



No worry* Vig,* I'm not very good at explaining myself, lol! I'll post pics when I bring her home, most probably next Monday/Tuesday.



bagidiotic said:


> Please show us duna
> Let us envy and  drool at your stunners



Thanks* Bagidiotic*, I'll post pics as soon as I get her!



swezfamily said:


> Congrats Duna!  Can't wait to see pics - Tosca is such a pretty color.



Thanks* swezfamily*, I'm not a pink bag girl usually but Tosca really blew me over!


----------



## Elina0408

duna said:


> I haven't picked it up yet, it's a Clemence 35 Birkin in Tosca. I'll post pics as soon as I bring her home!
> 
> 
> 
> No not two at once, this is one of the 2 I ordered April 2014, but my other 2 SOs which I placed in October 2014 arrived last Febuary. Now I have just 1 left to wait for!



Congratulations!


----------



## swezfamily

Kelly_76 said:


> So happy for you, swezfamily! That sounds like a stunning colour combo! Would love to see just a detail shot with the stitching.
> I also took my B immediately into the sun and no smell at all. Puh...
> Enjoy your bag in the best of health!




Thank you!  Glad to hear that yours smells fine too.  I will post a few pics of my new beauty.


----------



## swezfamily

As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.


Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.



Wowza, *swezfamily*, your SO is simply GORGEOUS! So happy for you and major congrats. The stitching/interior are perfection, am quite smitten with your K.


----------



## swezfamily

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, *swezfamily*, your SO is simply GORGEOUS! So happy for you and major congrats. The stitching/interior are perfection, am quite smitten with your K.




Thank you!  I had a very happy ending to my long story.


----------



## WilliamLion

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.



What a wonderful color choice you made!!!


----------



## swezfamily

WilliamLion said:


> What a wonderful color choice you made!!!



Thank you!  I do tend to play it safe and stick with neutrals, but I'm very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## WilliamLion

swezfamily said:


> Thank you!  I do tend to play it safe and stick with neutrals, but I'm very happy with how it turned out.



It is stunning!! I love to play with safe with a neutral color in outer and having a popping color in inner. The stitching is making your bag so unique yet not too contrasting!


----------



## swezfamily

WilliamLion said:


> It is stunning!! I love to play with safe with a neutral color in outer and having a popping color in inner. The stitching is making your bag so unique yet not too contrasting!



Yes, the pop interior is a nice way to quench our thirst for color.  Thank you regarding the stitching.  It turned out just as I had hoped.


----------



## Giuliana

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.


 
Congrats! The Kelly is gorgeous!! I'm glad your story had a happy ending.


----------



## swezfamily

Giuliana said:


> Congrats! The Kelly is gorgeous!! I'm glad your story had a happy ending.



Thank you!  I feel quite a bit of relief now that I finally have it and it doesn't stink.


----------



## Elina0408

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.



Lovely SO! What a relief too as a no stinker!


----------



## SugarMama

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.



Gorgeous!  Congrats again!


----------



## swezfamily

Elina0408 said:


> Lovely SO! What a relief too as a no stinker!





SugarMama said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats again!



Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

Kelly_76 said:


> I just wanted my first B to be a real everyday bag, so I chose Etain TC with black interior and stitching. Here is an action shot on my way to work this morning and some detail pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960861
> View attachment 2960862
> View attachment 2960863



Gorgeous SO!  So worth the wait!  Perfect everyday bag!  Congratulations!!


----------



## hopiko

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.




I am so happy that she has arrived and your ordeal is over!  What a beauty!!!  Worth the wait!  Everytime you smell the wonderful leather, you will smile!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## hopiko

OneMoreDay said:


> Just wondering, are SOs limited to bags? What about wallets, the leather bracelets, etc?



Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!

Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!


----------



## OneMoreDay

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!


So it is possible! (At least for wallets)

Gorgeous SO. Look at the cute little horseshoe!


----------



## periogirl28

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!



This is so cute!


----------



## bagidiotic

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.



Nice so
Simple but elegant 
So long it fits your  style
Hooray
Home sweet  home


----------



## bagidiotic

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!



Congrats  Lovely and stunner
So unique  
Wow gd 23 months 
Mine is parme chevre  too in  short compact bearn


----------



## ceci

bagidiotic said:


> Congrats  Lovely and stunner
> So unique
> Wow gd 23 months
> Mine is parme chevre  too in  short compact bearn




Oh Bagidiotic!! Can you show inside of the short compact bearn?? Pretty Please!! Can handle long wallet. Trying to look for the short one but not easy to come across one!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!



*Omg what a gorgeous special wallet! Well worth the wait dear Hopiko major CONGRATS!!! *


----------



## GNIPPOHS

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.



Congrats *swezfamily!!* so happy for you the replacement finally arrived, a fabulous SO!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!



*hopiko*, I'm in love with your new SO wallet!


----------



## Birdonce

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!



Love it! I have a tiny flip open notebook in similar colors - it's so fun!


----------



## MsHermesAU

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!



OMG gorgeous parme! So H must have some parme leather floating around somewhere! I want my parme B


----------



## hopiko

OneMoreDay said:


> So it is possible! (At least for wallets)
> 
> Gorgeous SO. Look at the cute little horseshoe!



Thank you!  The baby horseshoe is so cute!  I love the way it turned out



periogirl28 said:


> This is so cute!



Thank you.  Happy and bright wallet!



bagidiotic said:


> Congrats  Lovely and stunner
> So unique
> Wow gd 23 months
> Mine is parme chevre  too in  short compact bearn



My first H piece in parme...I love the color!  Perfect RT contrast!  I would love to see yours



GNIPPOHS said:


> *Omg what a gorgeous special wallet! Well worth the wait dear Hopiko major CONGRATS!!! *



Thank you, my friend!  It was so long I couldn't remember whether rt or parme was the main color.....I am very happy with the result!



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *hopiko*, I'm in love with your new SO wallet!



Vigee, thank you!  You have such great style..I am so glad you like it!



Birdonce said:


> Love it! I have a tiny flip open notebook in similar colors - it's so fun!



Wow, your notebook must be so nice...I must say, this is a great combo for a slg!  I  it!


----------



## hopiko

MsHermesAU said:


> OMG gorgeous parme! So H must have some parme leather floating around somewhere! I want my parme B



Ooooooohhhhh, parme B.....hope it comes soon!  Please share


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MsHermesAU

hopiko said:


> Ooooooohhhhh, parme B.....hope it comes soon!  Please share



LOL no sorry... my "fantasy" parme B. I came too late in the game to special order a parme B. Hopefully one day the colour will come back though. If they are only completing parme special orders now, it must mean they currently have the leather right


----------



## ferrip

So gorgeous!!!! 



hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!


----------



## angrypanda

my SA called me today telling me she is going on vacay. I asked her about my SO I placed 2 years ago and she said she had not had got any of her SO except for one that was placed in the spring of last year but her co worker got 5 SO came in.......so airmess is just liking someone better than other ;p


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> Oh Bagidiotic!! Can you show inside of the short compact bearn?? Pretty Please!! Can handle long wallet. Trying to look for the short one but not easy to come across one!!



Would love to
But i dont know how to post pic
Urrgggh
Its beauty my sm specially po for me
Yes this design very rare to come by
Its my 2nd one 
Super like it


----------



## rosebud_7

I love reading about everyone's SOs and how you got through your wait times!  Surprisingly...because I am FAR from being a VIP, I was recently offered the chance to place a SO and I am over the moon excited!  Reading all of your experiences has really helped me navigate this process too...thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread and your wonderful SO choices!

Let the wait begin......


----------



## starstarz

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!



WOW, this is sooooooo pretty! Parme is one my dream colors, too bad that it has been disappeared for a while...


----------



## bagidiotic

rosebud_7 said:


> I love reading about everyone's SOs and how you got through your wait times!  Surprisingly...because I am FAR from being a VIP, I was recently offered the chance to place a SO and I am over the moon excited!  Reading all of your experiences has really helped me navigate this process too...thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread and your wonderful SO choices!
> 
> Let the wait begin......



Congrats 
Balloons and happy  dance


----------



## Kelly_76

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.




Such a beautiful Kelly, Major congrats!
Love the stitching, very subtle and sophisticated.


----------



## duna

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.



Congrats on a stunning Kelly!!!! I'm like you, not brave enough for a coloured contrast stitching but I love the pop of colour inside the bag!!!


----------



## doves75

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.




Congrats swezfamily!! Love your SO bag...congrats!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!




Wow...hopiko...I've never seen a SO wallet before. I think the wallet is gorgeous and worth the wait. Thanks for sharing )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bagidiotic said:


> Would love to
> But i dont know how to post pic
> Urrgggh
> Its beauty my sm specially po for me
> Yes this design very rare to come by
> Its my 2nd one
> Super like it



*bagidiotic*, for posting pics, I use photobucket.com and after you have uploaded your image there is a direct link on the right hand side. Copy and past that link in to the mountain icon on the tPF toolbar. PM me if you have a any questions.


----------



## swezfamily

hopiko said:


> I am so happy that she has arrived and your ordeal is over!  What a beauty!!!  Worth the wait!  Everytime you smell the wonderful leather, you will smile!!!  Congrats!!



Thank you!  It was a very long wait, but definitely worth it.


----------



## swezfamily

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!



This is beautiful!  I love this color combination.  Congrats!!


----------



## swezfamily

bagidiotic said:


> Nice so
> Simple but elegant
> So long it fits your  style
> Hooray
> Home sweet  home



Thank you!  I badly needed this color in my bag collection.


----------



## swezfamily

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats *swezfamily!!* so happy for you the replacement finally arrived, a fabulous SO!



Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## swezfamily

angrypanda said:


> my SA called me today telling me she is going on vacay. I asked her about my SO I placed 2 years ago and she said she had not had got any of her SO except for one that was placed in the spring of last year but her co worker got 5 SO came in.......so airmess is just liking someone better than other ;p



Oh, that's so frustrating!!  The wait is so hard.  I hope your bag comes soon.


----------



## swezfamily

rosebud_7 said:


> I love reading about everyone's SOs and how you got through your wait times!  Surprisingly...because I am FAR from being a VIP, I was recently offered the chance to place a SO and I am over the moon excited!  Reading all of your experiences has really helped me navigate this process too...thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread and your wonderful SO choices!
> 
> Let the wait begin......



Congratulations on your first SO!  It is such a fun process - a little stressful though, with all the worrying about what colors to pick, and then worrying if you made the right choice, etc.

Have fun and let us know what you choose.


----------



## swezfamily

Kelly_76 said:


> Such a beautiful Kelly, Major congrats!
> Love the stitching, very subtle and sophisticated.



Thank you!  I really love how it looks.


----------



## swezfamily

duna said:


> Congrats on a stunning Kelly!!!! I'm like you, not brave enough for a coloured contrast stitching but I love the pop of colour inside the bag!!!



Thank you!  Yes, I just like to keep it neutral on the outside, but I love the look of other people's bags with contrast stitching.  It can look so pretty, but it's just not for me.


----------



## swezfamily

doves75 said:


> Congrats swezfamily!! Love your SO bag...congrats!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## ceci

bagidiotic said:


> Would love to
> But i dont know how to post pic
> Urrgggh
> Its beauty my sm specially po for me
> Yes this design very rare to come by
> Its my 2nd one
> Super like it




Thanks Bagidiotic ! PM you 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *bagidiotic*, for posting pics, I use photobucket.com and after you have uploaded your image there is a direct link on the right hand side. Copy and past that link in to the mountain icon on the tPF toolbar. PM me if you have a any questions.




Thanks Vigee for explaining! I haven't posted through laptop for a while too. I found posting iPhone photos through TPF App is very handy


----------



## ceci

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!




Congrats hopiko!! Yours is stunning!!!


----------



## Leah

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.



This is sooo beautiful. Such understated and refined elegance - love the combo you picked!


----------



## swezfamily

Leah said:


> This is sooo beautiful. Such understated and refined elegance - love the combo you picked!



Thank you!  This is my first Kelly and I feel so elegant and ladylike carrying it.


----------



## bagidiotic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *bagidiotic*, for posting pics, I use photobucket.com and after you have uploaded your image there is a direct link on the right hand side. Copy and past that link in to the mountain icon on the tPF toolbar. PM me if you have a any questions.



Thanks  dear vlb
For your time coaching 
I must  try and learn
Me bags fanatic
I.t. big zero idiot


----------



## dharma

bagidiotic said:


> Thanks  dear vlb
> For your time coaching
> I must  try and learn
> Me bags fanatic
> I.t. big zero idiot



 but you are a delightful poet


----------



## ThierryH

My last SO took from April 2014 to Feb. 2015. It's a 30 Togo Birkin in Etoupe/Tosca with brushed Palladium hardware.


----------



## bagidiotic

dharma said:


> but you are a delightful poet



Really so shy dharma
You are not the first one passing  this comment from tpf
Omg
My English  is so broken  how to be poetic
English not my first language 
Thats why i always try to keep my posting short and simple
I dare not till today enter those chat thread 
Shivering  haha 
Not further embarrassing  myself
Many highly  educated  people reading 
You're very kind dharma


----------



## birkin10600

ThierryH said:


> My last SO took from April 2014 to Feb. 2015. It's a 30 Togo Birkin in Etoupe/Tosca with brushed Palladium hardware.



I love this combo, so pretty!


----------



## SugarMama

ThierryH said:


> My last SO took from April 2014 to Feb. 2015. It's a 30 Togo Birkin in Etoupe/Tosca with brushed Palladium hardware.



Omg soooooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

ThierryH said:


> My last SO took from April 2014 to Feb. 2015. It's a 30 Togo Birkin in Etoupe/Tosca with brushed Palladium hardware.



yummm!!!  i just love grey/taupe tones with pink!!!  congrats *ThierryH*!!! 



hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!



OMG *hopiko* what a STUNNING wallet   congrats and i cannot believe the wait!



swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.



OMG soooooo amazing *swezfamily*!!!   i just LOVE that pop of UV interior!!!!!!


----------



## dharma

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.


This is one of the most beautiful SO's I've ever seen! I love it!!!! Many congrats!



hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!


So pretty! I never knew you could SO a wallet! You made a stunning choice 



ThierryH said:


> My last SO took from April 2014 to Feb. 2015. It's a 30 Togo Birkin in Etoupe/Tosca with brushed Palladium hardware.


Gorgeous! Tosca is such a great color, it looks fantastic with Etoupe!


----------



## dharma

bagidiotic said:


> Really so shy dharma
> You are not the first one passing  this comment from tpf
> Omg
> My English  is so broken  how to be poetic
> English not my first language
> Thats why i always try to keep my posting short and simple
> I dare not till today enter those chat thread
> Shivering  haha
> Not further embarrassing  myself
> Many highly  educated  people reading
> You're very kind dharma



You are so sweet! Your English is much much better than any language I could ever attempt!!



rosebud_7 said:


> I love reading about everyone's SOs and how you got through your wait times!  Surprisingly...because I am FAR from being a VIP, I was recently offered the chance to place a SO and I am over the moon excited!  Reading all of your experiences has really helped me navigate this process too...thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread and your wonderful SO choices!
> 
> Let the wait begin......


Congrats!!  You must be so excited! I think it's more important to be a loyal, interested and pleasant customer than a big spending VIP. I can't wait to see what you've chosen!!!


----------



## periogirl28

ThierryH said:


> My last SO took from April 2014 to Feb. 2015. It's a 30 Togo Birkin in Etoupe/Tosca with brushed Palladium hardware.



This is lovely, congrats!


----------



## swezfamily

ThierryH said:


> My last SO took from April 2014 to Feb. 2015. It's a 30 Togo Birkin in Etoupe/Tosca with brushed Palladium hardware.




Stunning combo!  Congrats!! Glad you didn't have to wait too long either. [emoji3]


----------



## swezfamily

carlinha said:


> OMG soooooo amazing *swezfamily*!!!   i just LOVE that pop of UV interior!!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## swezfamily

dharma said:


> This is one of the most beautiful SO's I've ever seen! I love it!!!! Many congrats!!



Wow, that is so sweet of you to say.  Thank you!


----------



## lum709

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!



your wallet is absolutely STUNNING.... esp in chevre too
thought SO is just on bags too


----------



## SugarMama

hopiko said:


> Funny you should ask!  After a 23 month wait, my SO wallet just arrived.  I had given up on it!
> 
> Chèvre parme/rose tyrien tab and stitching bearn gusseted wallet with GHW!



I almost missed this!  Two of my favourite colors all in one.  Gorgeous!


----------



## birkin10600

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.



What a pretty Kelly bag! You are a lucky lady!


----------



## swezfamily

birkin10600 said:


> What a pretty Kelly bag! You are a lucky lady!



Thank you!


----------



## ThierryH

Thank you everyone for commenting on my SO Birkin. I love neutrals like Etoupe, however, a little addition of color never hurts!


----------



## ThierryH

swezfamily said:


> As promised, just a few pics of my replacement SO with the Gris Perle stitching against Etain togo.  It's really not that noticeable in the pics, but I swear it looks great IRL!  It is a very subtle effect.  I'm not brave enough to go with a colorful contrast stitching (my SA would have chosen purple), and I didn't want to do white since I think it makes the bag look more casual, so this is what my SA recommended as a compromise.  My first bag had Graphite stitching, which as it turned out, couldn't be seen at all.
> 
> 
> Then we have the obligatory shot of the horseshoe stamp, and the pop of UV interior.


OMG, swezfamily, what a beauty! Perfect combo, love it!!! Congrats!


----------



## audreylita

ThierryH said:


> My last SO took from April 2014 to Feb. 2015. It's a 30 Togo Birkin in Etoupe/Tosca with brushed Palladium hardware.



What a beautiful bag and you got it so quickly.  Congrats!


----------



## ThierryH

audreylita said:


> What a beautiful bag and you got it so quickly.  Congrats!


audreylita, Thank you. This was the longest wait ever. My two previous SOs each took just 4 months to arrive! Couldn't believe it.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

ThierryH said:


> audreylita, Thank you. This was the longest wait ever. My two previous SOs each took just 4 months to arrive! Couldn't believe it.



I'd like to ride your coat tails to get all my bags in just 4 months!


----------



## swezfamily

ThierryH said:


> OMG, swezfamily, what a beauty! Perfect combo, love it!!! Congrats!




Thank you!  If my SA had gotten his way, my bag would have looked similar to yours. I'm just not that adventurous, but maybe someday. [emoji6]


----------



## ThierryH

audreylita said:


> I'd like to ride your coat tails to get all my bags in just 4 months!


 Yes, come join me!


----------



## ThierryH

swezfamily said:


> Thank you!  If my SA had gotten his way, my bag would have looked similar to yours. I'm just not that adventurous, but maybe someday. [emoji6]


I always find it very helpful to see others SOs. The combo of your Kelly definitely might be inspiring someone's SO.


----------



## Kkho

ThierryH said:


> My last SO took from April 2014 to Feb. 2015. It's a 30 Togo Birkin in Etoupe/Tosca with brushed Palladium hardware.




This is a really lovely combo. Enjoy!!


----------



## wenyihsu

I placed my SO two weeks ago and was accepted with no problems. But I just got a call from my SM that starting from this season all SOs need to initials on them so I need to stop in the store again to figure out placement. I've also been told that I'll need to pay 50% of the bag upfront. Not a big deal for me but perhaps just some additional measures that they are taking to prevent people from reselling their SOs or from declining a bag that they ordered. Anyone else encounter this or is it just my store?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wenyihsu said:


> I placed my SO two weeks ago and was accepted with no problems. But I just got a call from my SM that starting from this season all SOs need to initials on them so I need to stop in the store again to figure out placement. I've also been told that I'll need to pay 50% of the bag upfront. Not a big deal for me but perhaps just some additional measures that they are taking to prevent people from reselling their SOs or from declining a bag that they ordered. Anyone else encounter this or is it just my store?



Interesting facts, I will ask my SA next time that I see her. Did your SA mention anything about SO's costing more than in previous years?


----------



## wenyihsu

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Interesting facts, I will ask my SA next time that I see her. Did your SA mention anything about SO's costing more than in previous years?




I will find out tomorrow when I go see her tomorrow. Will revert back.


----------



## periogirl28

wenyihsu said:


> I placed my SO two weeks ago and was accepted with no problems. But I just got a call from my SM that starting from this season all SOs need to initials on them so I need to stop in the store again to figure out placement. I've also been told that I'll need to pay 50% of the bag upfront. Not a big deal for me but perhaps just some additional measures that they are taking to prevent people from reselling their SOs or from declining a bag that they ordered. Anyone else encounter this or is it just my store?




This is really interesting, neither of which is any deterrent for me either.  And I think both are good ideas too. A higher price just for an SO however would give me some pause. I have always been happy that H prices their SOs similar to an equivalent bag in the same leather.


----------



## QuelleFromage

wenyihsu said:


> I placed my SO two weeks ago and was accepted with no problems. But I just got a call from my SM that starting from this season all SOs need to initials on them so I need to stop in the store again to figure out placement. I've also been told that I'll need to pay 50% of the bag upfront. Not a big deal for me but perhaps just some additional measures that they are taking to prevent people from reselling their SOs or from declining a bag that they ordered. Anyone else encounter this or is it just my store?


I just placed an SO and didn't hear either of these. I dislike initials on bags except on the clochette, plus initials change, so very much hope that is not the case! I don't mind paying upfrony by ANY means though, especially if it protects against price increases. Some of us have gotten SOs with TWO or even more increases since the order - no fun!!


----------



## doves75

wenyihsu said:


> I placed my SO two weeks ago and was accepted with no problems. But I just got a call from my SM that starting from this season all SOs need to initials on them so I need to stop in the store again to figure out placement. I've also been told that I'll need to pay 50% of the bag upfront. Not a big deal for me but perhaps just some additional measures that they are taking to prevent people from reselling their SOs or from declining a bag that they ordered. Anyone else encounter this or is it just my store?




Is this in the US wenyishu?? Pls keep us updated. Thanks


----------



## chicinthecity777

wenyihsu said:


> I placed my SO two weeks ago and was accepted with no problems. But I just got a call from my SM that starting from this season all SOs need to initials on them so I need to stop in the store again to figure out placement. I've also been told that I'll need to pay 50% of the bag upfront. Not a big deal for me but perhaps just some additional measures that they are taking to prevent people from reselling their SOs or from declining a bag that they ordered. Anyone else encounter this or is it just my store?





QuelleFromage said:


> I just placed an SO and didn't hear either of these. I dislike initials on bags except on the clochette, plus initials change, so very much hope that is not the case! I don't mind paying upfrony by ANY means though, especially if it protects against price increases. Some of us have gotten SOs with TWO or even more increases since the order - no fun!!



I have not heard neither. I don't like initials on bags either but I don't mind paying deposit if that means freeze against the price increase. Still like I said, I haven't been asked for neither.


----------



## bagidiotic

Will be doing  my so  tomorrow 
I will see what my sm says bout this new ruling
Praying hard no heat stamping please


----------



## GNIPPOHS

wenyihsu said:


> I placed my SO two weeks ago and was accepted with no problems. But I just got a call from my SM that starting from this season all SOs need to initials on them so I need to stop in the store again to figure out placement. I've also been told that I'll need to pay 50% of the bag upfront. Not a big deal for me but perhaps just some additional measures that they are taking to prevent people from reselling their SOs or from declining a bag that they ordered. Anyone else encounter this or is it just my store?





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Interesting facts, I will ask my SA next time that I see her. Did your SA mention anything about SO's costing more than in previous years?



Have been told the same. Initials on the bag itself and deposit required. This is to discourage reselling. I have no issues with this initials can be subtle inside the bag don't think I will ever sell the bag so I don't mind...

Vigee SOs cost the same as "normal" bags I am told...  (cost more in terms of annual px increase of course)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Have been told the same. Initials on the bag itself and deposit required. This is to discourage reselling. I have no issues with this initials can be subtle inside the bag don't think I will ever sell the bag so I don't mind...
> 
> Vigee SOs cost the same as "normal" bags I am told...  (cost more in terms of annual px increase of course)



*GNIPPOHS*, have no qualms about my initials INSIDE an SO but outside will be a problem as my B/K collection will be passed down to my DDs eventually. 

Also, actually I LIKE the idea of a deposit, that is fine with me.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *GNIPPOHS*, have no qualms about my initials INSIDE an SO but outside will be a problem as my B/K collection will be passed down to my DDs eventually.
> 
> Also, actually I LIKE the idea of a deposit, that is fine with me.



Hi Vigee!!!! yup the initials can be inside or outside the bag, i am guessing most people will choose inside..... Perhaps you can use your/hubby/DD initials? My SA said maximum 3 alphabets can be placed....

Edit: mistype


----------



## GimmieHermes

Sigh! All these SO's are so beautiful! Wish I was offered one... I would get Kelly Togo natural outside and orange or chocolate inside ..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hi Vigee!!!! yup the initials can be inside or outside the bag, i am guessing most people will choose inside..... Perhaps you can use your/hubby/DD initials? My SA said maximum 3 alphabets can be placed....
> 
> Edit: mistype



That's a good idea, *GNIPPOHS* ~ probably one of my DDs initials. 

Better make sure that one of them LIKES the bag, lol!!!


----------



## Daisu

GNIPPOHS said:


> Have been told the same. Initials on the bag itself and deposit required. This is to discourage reselling. I have no issues with this initials can be subtle inside the bag don't think I will ever sell the bag so I don't mind...
> 
> 
> 
> Vigee SOs cost the same as "normal" bags I am told...  (cost more in terms of annual px increase of course)




Hmm... I placed mine a few weeks ago and wasn't told any of these things. Is this a new rule with all stores? I'll try to find out from my SA too....


----------



## rosebud_7

I was just told by my SM that my SO was accepted from this season, but nothing regarding initials or a deposit.  its an interesting concept though to deter from reselling, and if a deposit would guarantee a price freeze so it's not susceptible to the dreaded annual increase, I may be game for that.  Im not big on initials....and what if I put down a deposit and Paris changed something on my SO and it came in not as ordered...would I get my deposit back?   Oh the mysteries of H I suppose.....


----------



## Leah

wenyihsu said:


> I placed my SO two weeks ago and was accepted with no problems. But I just got a call from my SM that starting from this season all SOs need to initials on them so I need to stop in the store again to figure out placement. I've also been told that I'll need to pay 50% of the bag upfront. Not a big deal for me but perhaps just some additional measures that they are taking to prevent people from reselling their SOs or from declining a bag that they ordered. Anyone else encounter this or is it just my store?



I placed my SOs in Paris for this season over a month ago and they've been accepted. I was not told about any requirements for initials, nor any deposit. 

Can you advise please which Hermes store informed you about these requirements (for privacy, at least the country)? Thanks!




			
				VigeeLeBrun said:
			
		

> GNIPPOHS, have no qualms about my initials INSIDE an SO but outside will be a problem as my B/K collection will be passed down to my DDs eventually.
> 
> Also, actually I LIKE the idea of a deposit, that is fine with me.



Vigee, I do have one bag with my initials - a Kelly that I acquired right after I got married. I must admit, I only did this because I was very excited to see my new married initials 

Claude the retired famed craftsman at Madison put in the initials and he had quite strict rules about the size and placement of initials on bags (small and discreetly placed). Mine is on the inner strap of the kelly which is so tiny and discreet no one can really see it.

He would be appalled to see those hideous stickers with gigantic names many of us dislike on the other thread!


----------



## starstarz

wenyihsu said:


> I placed my SO two weeks ago and was accepted with no problems. But I just got a call from my SM that starting from this season all SOs need to initials on them so I need to stop in the store again to figure out placement. I've also been told that I'll need to pay 50% of the bag upfront. Not a big deal for me but perhaps just some additional measures that they are taking to prevent people from reselling their SOs or from declining a bag that they ordered. Anyone else encounter this or is it just my store?



Same situtation happened to me too, I placed my order earlier and was told I should change the initials ON the bag after two weeks. I guess it may good for preventing the resell problem


----------



## kozee

I wish I did put initials on my bag, discreetly of course. And if a deposit guarantees that I will indeed receive the bag...all the better. But I hardly think that H will forgo price increases because of the deposit? Too good to be true haha


----------



## wenyihsu

I just stopped by the store this afternoon (I am in Asia for those of you that are wondering). I was told that they had just received news of this rule late last week from Paris. My SM was not allowed to complete the SO orders from the store without also providing information for initials. It's suppose to be implemented in all the stores worldwide. The initials have to be ON the bag. If you look in the booklet for SOs, it will show you where initials can be placed. Inside of the bag also counts. However, putting initials on the clochette DOES NOT COUNT. You can also pick the font, font color and font size that you want. And as for the deposit, I was told that it will not lock-in price of bag. I was told that the only items where paying a deposit upfront will guarantee a price freeze are jewelry items. Also, contrary to what some people have been saying, the price of a SO will not be higher than a regular B/K. I was told that Paris is trying their best to make each SO as they have been ordered by customer that's why they have set more limitations this time around - no tri-color, shorter list of available colors / leathers, etc ...


----------



## aynrand

I just placed an SO this week and there was no mention of a deposit or of adding my initials, which I'd love, given the option.  I was told the wait would be up to one year, but likely shorter.


----------



## duna

aynrand said:


> I just placed an SO this week and there was no mention of a deposit or of adding my initials, which I'd love, given the option.  I was told the wait would be up to one year, but likely shorter.



I also placed my SOs about about 1 week ago and my SM mentioned nothing about initials or deposits (I'm in Europe).....go figure!


----------



## gazalia

Me neither.. I am worried now. Does this neanderthal my order didn't went through? I am in Europe too


----------



## tulipfield

gazalia said:


> Me neither.. I am worried now. Does this neanderthal my order didn't went through? I am in Europe too




OT but I am cracking up at what your predictive text produced.  XD


----------



## gazalia

tulipfield said:


> OT but I am cracking up at what your predictive text produced.  XD



???


----------



## gazalia

Oh I wanted to say.. does this mean my order was rejected?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## picabo

I placed a SO a couple weeks ago in the US and there was no mention of initials or a deposit for me.

This was my first SO as well and I did not hear anything for follow up so I was wondering, if the SO is not accepted do they let you know?  I assume so but I am new to this


----------



## kat99

I also placed an order about two weeks ago. I was not told anything about initials but contrary to others here was advised that the wait may be over a year. Maybe that's because I've been waiting for some other orders for over a year now!

The store was also in Europe...sounds like the initials policy may be starting in Asia first?


----------



## MsHermesAU

I specifically asked for my initials to be hot stamped- but apparently it can't be done


----------



## periogirl28

gazalia said:


> Me neither.. I am worried now. Does this neanderthal my order didn't went through? I am in Europe too





tulipfield said:


> OT but I am cracking up at what your predictive text produced.  XD



Me too! Don't worry Gazalia, it's your predictive text which typed in "neanderthal" instead of "mean".  I think it knows something about H and their SO orders/delivery times!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Me too! *Don't worry Gazalia, it's your predictive text which typed in "neanderthal" instead of "mean".*  I think it knows something about H and their SO orders/delivery times!



That had me roar with laughter! 
Will call my SA today to make an appointment with her about a new SO and will find out about the new requirements at my local H in the USA.


----------



## Leah

kat99 said:


> I also placed an order about two weeks ago. I was not told anything about initials but contrary to others here was advised that the wait may be over a year. Maybe that's because I've been waiting for some other orders for over a year now!
> 
> The store was also in Europe...sounds like the initials policy may be starting in Asia first?



Kat, by the time your SO arrives you will probably be with Baby #2 
(only half kidding!!)


----------



## kat99

Leah said:


> Kat, by the time your SO arrives you will probably be with Baby #2
> (only half kidding!!)



Good point, maybe I should have placed it for a larger bag, LOL.


----------



## QuelleFromage

kat99 said:


> I also placed an order about two weeks ago. I was not told anything about initials but contrary to others here was advised that the wait may be over a year. Maybe that's because I've been waiting for some other orders for over a year now!
> 
> The store was also in Europe...sounds like the initials policy may be starting in Asia first?


Same here, I placed an SO last week in Europe and absolutely told initials optional. Honestly I think an initials requirement is unfair. What if you change your name due to marriage or divorce? And while I totally support deterring immediate resale, if twenty years from now I decide I don't like Kellys (hahaha) it's my bag and I should be able to have good resale value.


----------



## purselover888

I wouldn't have a problem with a deposit or discreet initials on the inside if it meant that I would get my bag within a guaranteed period of time

Just curious, I was never told this policy so I don't know.does it have to be your own initials or can it be any initials you choose?  

How about "HoP" for Hermes of Paris in case of divorce or change to stage name?  Then it's just an extra heat stamp...

ETA:  My hubby just suggested "OK" and "LOL"


----------



## carlinha

purselover888 said:


> I wouldn't have a problem with a deposit or discreet initials on the inside if it meant that I would get my bag within a guaranteed period of time
> 
> Just curious, I was never told this policy so I don't know.does it have to be your own initials or can it be any initials you choose?
> 
> How about "HoP" for Hermes of Paris in case of divorce or change to stage name?  Then it's just an extra heat stamp...
> 
> ETA:  My hubby just suggested "OK" and "LOL"



  your hubby has a good sense of humor!

but HoP is a great idea!


----------



## koeeeee

I placed a SO in the first week of April at FSH and was told no tri colour but no mention about deposit or initials. The rules and limitations change so quickly?!


----------



## audreylita

QuelleFromage said:


> Same here, I placed an SO last week in Europe and absolutely told initials optional. Honestly I think an initials requirement is unfair. What if you change your name due to marriage or divorce? And while I totally support deterring immediate resale, if twenty years from now I decide I don't like Kellys (hahaha) it's my bag and I should be able to have good resale value.



My feeling exactly.  What if I remarry and my initials change?  And I think the resale point is exactly the reason they are doing it.


----------



## QuelleFromage

audreylita said:


> My feeling exactly.  What if I remarry and my initials change?  And I think the resale point is exactly the reason they are doing it.


You know the scene in "Intolerable Cruelty" after Catherine Zeta-Jones's character divorces George Clooney's (her third husband at least) and he sees her suitcase with a longgggg hyphenated monogram M-X-R-B-M .... that's what it makes me think of. Hermes would have to agree to expand the three initial limit and do add-ons and repairs, especially in Hollywood 

I did actually ask if you could stamp a three-letter word, not initials, and my SA went pale and told me the studio would not take it well


----------



## Shaun974

Me, it takes a long time 2 years 1 month to get Birkin Yellow 35 GHW


----------



## Leah

purselover888 said:


> ETA:  My hubby just suggested "OK" and "LOL"





"OMG!" "Wtf!"  

^^^ Noooo don't use those!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

Shaun974 said:


> Me, it takes a long time 2 years 1 month to get Birkin Yellow 35 GHW



Show us your so 
What combo is it with
Must be beautiful


----------



## QuelleFromage

Leah said:


> "OMG!" "Wtf!"
> 
> ^^^ Noooo don't use those!!!




I want to ask for "WTF" just to see my SA faint dead away on the carpet....


----------



## purselover888

Leah said:


> "OMG!" "Wtf!"
> 
> ^^^ Noooo don't use those!!!



Oh, Leah!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> "OMG!" "Wtf!"
> 
> ^^^ Noooo don't use those!!!



  

Love your sense of humor, *Leah*!!!


----------



## boboxu

Sorry if this question is not really related to the topic but anyone who has "home store" in Vegas got offer for SO yet? My SA mentioned something about RAC (SO) order for fall for me but also said that it will be open for order in couple weeks in my store ? This will be my first SO and I have no idea how it works, not to mention my SA only has one slot available for SO and decided to nominate me for that slot.  
But looks like US Hermes already has SO book opened for this season according to a lot of ladies here, so should I call and ask for more info?


----------



## ylqbabybear

I placed my SO around Nov last year, and got it this Apr! So it took about only 6 months. According to my SA, it was exceptionally quick for an SO!


----------



## MsHermesAU

ylqbabybear said:


> I placed my SO around Nov last year, and got it this Apr! So it took about only 6 months. According to my SA, it was exceptionally quick for an SO!



Yay, how exciting! What are the specs of it? I bet it's beautiful


----------



## swezfamily

ylqbabybear said:


> I placed my SO around Nov last year, and got it this Apr! So it took about only 6 months. According to my SA, it was exceptionally quick for an SO!



Congrats!  Pictures please...


----------



## tonkamama

audreylita said:


> My feeling exactly.  What if I remarry and my initials change?  And I think the resale point is exactly the reason they are doing it.




Exactly... but many of my gf (mostly Asian) that don't change their last name when they get married ( or remarry ) so I guess this new policy does not make any affect to Asia market.  

Here in US...Maybe ask the "to be new" OR the  "to be ex" to buy SO with his last initial back with a mark up if relationship does not work out?


----------



## chicinthecity777

tonkamama said:


> Exactly... but many of my gf (mostly *Asian) that don't change their last name when they get married* ( or remarry ) so I guess this new policy does not make any affect to Asia market.
> 
> Here in US...Maybe ask the "to be new" OR the  "to be ex" to buy SO with his last initial back with a mark up if relationship does not work out?



This is true.


----------



## arisoup

Regarding deposit and/or initials on the bag, I was not asked to do so when I signed off on my SO today in NY. ETA unknown...


----------



## arlv8500

Hi ladies,

I'm just wondering if anybody has requested rose azalea in Epsom for their SOs?


----------



## bagidiotic

arlv8500 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm just wondering if anybody has requested rose azalea in Epsom for their SOs?



Its next season  color
Not within  this round  of so
I believe sm yet to even po this color too


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsHermesAU said:


> I specifically asked for my initials to be hot stamped- but apparently it can't be done



Maybe not in Australia (I'm sorry) but I'm 10000000000% certain u can do it in the US


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ylqbabybear said:


> I placed my SO around Nov last year, and got it this Apr! So it took about only 6 months. According to my SA, it was exceptionally quick for an SO!



2 of my fellow PFer friends ordered last Oct and Nov and both have received calls that the bags have arrived in the US this month. Looks like their are a few lucky ladies with approx. 6 month wait only! One birkin in chevre and one birkin in togo. Praying mine arrives soooooooon yayayayayayayya


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## crazyforbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> 2 of my fellow PFer friends ordered last Oct and Nov and both have received calls that the bags have arrived in the US this month. Looks like their are a few lucky ladies with approx. 6 month wait only! One birkin in chevre and one birkin in togo. Praying mine arrives soooooooon yayayayayayayya




maybe it depends on the colors they ordered?? I don't know
hope yours arrives soon


----------



## Israeli_Flava

crazyforbag said:


> maybe it depends on the colors they ordered?? I don't know
> hope yours arrives soon



I doubt it but who really knows  Totally different colors, leathers and parts of the country....only thing in common is approx. date their order was accepted by Paris.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Latest on the time frame of SOs has been given by Paris is 15 months +. Not good!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Israeli_Flava said:


> Maybe not in Australia (I'm sorry) but I'm 10000000000% certain u can do it in the US



That seems to always be the way!



Israeli_Flava said:


> 2 of my fellow PFer friends ordered last Oct and Nov and both have received calls that the bags have arrived in the US this month. Looks like their are a few lucky ladies with approx. 6 month wait only! One birkin in chevre and one birkin in togo. Praying mine arrives soooooooon yayayayayayayya



What are the specs of your SO?? I bet it's a big burst of colour? 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Latest on the time frame of SOs has been given by Paris is 15 months +. Not good!



Oh man  Just in time for another price increase


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsHermesAU said:


> That seems to always be the way!
> 
> 
> 
> What are the specs of your SO?? I bet it's a big burst of colour?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man  Just in time for another price increase



I'm going to hold off telling the specs so I can do a reveal but you are def right about a burst of color(s) heeheehee. Eeeks! I just can't wait!!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm going to hold off telling the specs so I can do a reveal but you are def right about a burst of color(s) heeheehee. Eeeks! I just can't wait!!!!



Oh no! The suspense is going to kill me! If a pink/ purple-y tone isn't one of the main colours I will be VERY surprised


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh no! The suspense is going to kill me! If a pink/ purple-y tone isn't one of the main colours I will be VERY surprised



hahhahahaha You are too cute and I am SOOOOO predictable


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> hahhahahaha You are too cute and I am SOOOOO predictable



gonna die when you get your SO babe 
i know where you live


----------



## stephmorris11

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Latest on the time frame of SOs has been given by Paris is 15 months +. Not good!



I have a very basic epsom bag that was ordered Oct 2013 and is still nowhere to be seen.  I think 15mo is probably optimistic.  LOL.  That whole stinky bag issue set them all behind in their schedule.


----------



## starstarz

arlv8500 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm just wondering if anybody has requested rose azalea in Epsom for their SOs?



I planned to pick RA, but since I could not find another matching color in Epsom, I gave up at last...


----------



## carlinha

starstarz said:


> I planned to pick RA, but since I could not find another matching color in Epsom, I gave up at last...



color options were quite limited!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

stephmorris11 said:


> I have a very basic epsom bag that was ordered Oct 2013 and is still nowhere to be seen.  I think 15mo is probably optimistic.  LOL.  That whole stinky bag issue set them all behind in their schedule.



They said 15 months *+*, meaning 15 months or more.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm going to hold off telling the specs so I can do a reveal but you are def right about a burst of color(s) heeheehee. Eeeks! I just can't wait!!!!



We are all looking forward to your SO reveal, girlfriend!!! My bet is that it will be a HUGE burst of color.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> gonna die when you get your SO babe
> i know where you live


I honestly think I AM GONNA FAINT! '
I think the SO arrival is the perfect time to take a trip to FL 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> We are all looking forward to your SO reveal, girlfriend!!! My bet is that it will be a HUGE burst of color.



You better be there when I pick her up!!!!! Gosh, I really hope it's soon!!! 
Your RC was pretty quick too right...like 9 months???


----------



## Leah

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Latest on the time frame of SOs has been given by Paris is 15 months +. Not good!



Double that estimated time and you won't be disappointed! 
I've been given 18 months for SO1 and 24 months for SO2. 
To be on the safe side, I've already mentally added the price increase for the next THREE years 



Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm going to hold off telling the specs so I can do a reveal but you are def right about a burst of color(s) heeheehee. Eeeks! I just can't wait!!!!



How exciting!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> I honestly think I AM GONNA FAINT! '
> I think the SO arrival is the perfect time to take a trip to FL
> 
> 
> 
> *You better be there when I pick her up!!!!!* Gosh, I really hope it's soon!!!
> Your RC was pretty quick too right...like 9 months???



Going to be with you to hold your hand, no worries, girlfriend! It will be a pleasure to share your joy!!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Do they SO other bags as well? Or is that limited to B and K?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Israeli_Flava said:


> I honestly think I AM GONNA FAINT! '
> I think the SO arrival is the perfect time to take a trip to FL
> 
> You better be there when I pick her up!!!!! Gosh, I really hope it's soon!!!
> *Your RC was pretty quick too right...like 9 months???*



Great memory, babe! Think that my RC bi-colored was approximately about 9 months ~ definitely less than a year. My guess is that it will come in any moment now, maybe June?

You know that I am right around the corner and simply CANNOT WAIT UNTIL IT ARRIVES!!! So excited for you.


----------



## arlv8500

starstarz said:


> I planned to pick RA, but since I could not find another matching color in Epsom, I gave up at last...





carlinha said:


> color options were quite limited!!



Not sure if this was the case with you guys, but rose azalea along with a few other colours were taken off the SO list!!


----------



## mousdioufe

Just placed my SO today, I didn't have to put down a deposit but they did asked me for the initial, which I placed inside the bag. Am a little nervous on the color combination. birkin 30 chèvre in black , interior in Tosca and matching piping. What do you think ladies?


----------



## bagidiotic

mousdioufe said:


> Just placed my SO today, I didn't have to put down a deposit but they did asked me for the initial, which I placed inside the bag. Am a little nervous on the color combination. birkin 30 chèvre in black , interior in Tosca and matching piping. What do you think ladies?



What we think?
Fabulous  choices 
Classic  black with sweet tosca 
Its gonna be stunning


----------



## mousdioufe

OneMoreDay said:


> Do they SO other bags as well? Or is that limited to B and K?



They have other bags including bolide


----------



## mousdioufe

bagidiotic said:


> What we think?
> Fabulous  choices
> Classic  black with sweet tosca
> Its gonna be stunning



Thank you, I hope so!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mousdioufe said:


> Just placed my SO today, I didn't have to put down a deposit but they did asked me for the initial, which I placed inside the bag. Am a little nervous on the color combination. birkin 30 chèvre in black , interior in Tosca and matching piping. What do you think ladies?



Think that your SO will go through ~ my last SO was RC chèvre exterior, bleu indigo interior GHW and was delivered in approximately nine months. 

Your black chèvre B30 with a tosca interior sounds lovely and should go through IMO. 

Where did you place your initials, *mousdioufe*;?


----------



## mousdioufe

I placed the initials on the zip pocket, thank you vigee, you RC is absolutely amazing, hope mine turn out as good as yours.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mousdioufe said:


> I placed the initials on the zip pocket, thank you vigee, you RC is absolutely amazing, hope mine turn out as good as yours.



Perfect place for your initials and that is exactly where I would place mine. Your black/tosca B30 will be amazing. Love chèvre so much, *mousdioufe*.


----------



## Leah

mousdioufe said:


> Just placed my SO today, I didn't have to put down a deposit but they did asked me for the initial, which I placed inside the bag. Am a little nervous on the color combination. birkin 30 chèvre in black , interior in Tosca and matching piping. What do you think ladies?



That sounds like a VERY classy and chic SO! I am sure it will be stunning!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Thanks. Lindy and Toolbox?


----------



## myism

mousdioufe said:


> Just placed my SO today, I didn't have to put down a deposit but they did asked me for the initial, which I placed inside the bag. Am a little nervous on the color combination. birkin 30 chèvre in black , interior in Tosca and matching piping. What do you think ladies?



what a lovely combo! I just placed mine two days ago. And FYI I was not asked for initials or deposit and I am located in the USA. I guess the requirement/availability really differs from store to store...


----------



## mousdioufe

myism said:


> what a lovely combo! I just placed mine two days ago. And FYI I was not asked for initials or deposit and I am located in the USA. I guess the requirement/availability really differs from store to store...



May I asked what did you choose?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

arlv8500 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm just wondering if anybody has requested rose azalea in Epsom for their SOs?


I know you can SO it in Europe, I am looking at the list right now. Only in Epsom.


----------



## starstarz

mousdioufe said:


> Just placed my SO today, I didn't have to put down a deposit but they did asked me for the initial, which I placed inside the bag. Am a little nervous on the color combination. birkin 30 chèvre in black , interior in Tosca and matching piping. What do you think ladies?



So good that you have Tosca to pick with! It has been disappeared in my local store for ages...


----------



## HAddicted

wenyihsu said:


> I placed my SO two weeks ago and was accepted with no problems. But I just got a call from my SM that starting from this season all SOs need to initials on them so I need to stop in the store again to figure out placement. I've also been told that I'll need to pay 50% of the bag upfront. Not a big deal for me but perhaps just some additional measures that they are taking to prevent people from reselling their SOs or from declining a bag that they ordered. Anyone else encounter this or is it just my store?


I just placed my SO yesterday and they didn't require a deposit and didn't require any initials either.


----------



## Paris75

Hello dear TPFers
Can someone tell me if it's possible to make an SO or PO for the Ultra Black Birkin ? Or was it only seasonal ?
Thanks !


----------



## bagidiotic

Paris75 said:


> Hello dear TPFers
> Can someone tell me if it's possible to make an SO or PO for the Ultra Black Birkin ? Or was it only seasonal ?
> Thanks !



Whats is ultra black?
Never heard of it


----------



## MsHermesAU

Paris75 said:


> Hello dear TPFers
> Can someone tell me if it's possible to make an SO or PO for the Ultra Black Birkin ? Or was it only seasonal ?
> Thanks !





bagidiotic said:


> Whats is ultra black?
> Never heard of it



I think it was called "SO Black", where the B/K leather was black box and the hardware, packaging etc was all black too. Pretty cool. It came out a few years ago, possibly in 2011. It was limited edition and you won't be able to SO it, just like you can't SO ghillies, which is another seasonal style. You also can't SO guilloche hardware and little features like that - they are strictly seasonal I believe.


----------



## Paris75

MsHermesAU said:


> I think it was called "SO Black", where the B/K leather was black box and the hardware, packaging etc was all black too. Pretty cool. It came out a few years ago, possibly in 2011. It was limited edition and you won't be able to SO it, just like you can't SO ghillies, which is another seasonal style. You also can't SO guilloche hardware and little features like that - they are strictly seasonal I believe.



Hi ! My mistake I was probably thinking about my Diorissimo when I typed, yes I was referring to the So Black Birkin. Thanks for your answer ! That's really a pity... So we can only get one on the second hand market.


----------



## bagidiotic

Paris75 said:


> Hi ! My mistake I was probably thinking about my Diorissimo when I typed, yes I was referring to the So Black Birkin. Thanks for your answer ! That's really a pity... So we can only get one on the second hand market.



Yes only at secondary market 
So Black only one season and limited edition


----------



## Serva1

Placed my SO today and joining you ladies and gentlemen on the very thrilling wait for a very special bag [emoji1] No initials, will ask the craftsman to add it later. I have never been pregnant but the suspence and exitement is in the air and waiting for custom made jewellery has never given me emotions like this. I will enjoy every moment and it is really nice to have something to look forward to and a perfect excuse to visit Paris again [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Leah

Serva1 said:


> Placed my SO today and joining you ladies and gentlemen on the very thrilling wait for a very special bag [emoji1] No initials, will ask the craftsman to add it later. I have never been pregnant but the suspence and exitement is in the air and waiting for custom made jewellery has never given me emotions like this. I will enjoy every moment and it is really nice to have something to look forward to and a perfect excuse to visit Paris again [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Wonderful!! You are on a roll!! Can't wait to see your SO reveal!!

ps. LOL at comparing the SO suspense to being pregnant. Waiting for an SO is pretty excruciating but at least no morning sickness and back pains to deal with


----------



## bagidiotic

Serva1 said:


> Placed my SO today and joining you ladies and gentlemen on the very thrilling wait for a very special bag [emoji1] No initials, will ask the craftsman to add it later. I have never been pregnant but the suspence and exitement is in the air and waiting for custom made jewellery has never given me emotions like this. I will enjoy every moment and it is really nice to have something to look forward to and a perfect excuse to visit Paris again [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Double  thrilled  double  joy
Gorgeous  gris t and being offered  so
Another magical  moment  to arrive


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Placed my SO today and joining you ladies and gentlemen on the very thrilling wait for a very special bag [emoji1] No initials, will ask the craftsman to add it later. I have never been pregnant but the suspence and exitement is in the air and waiting for custom made jewellery has never given me emotions like this. I will enjoy every moment and it is really nice to have something to look forward to and a perfect excuse to visit Paris again [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



I am so excited for you. Hope for a speedy arrival.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

H lost a box Kelly I sent back for a spa in October 2014. They offered an epsom replacement which after a few emails turned into an SO which was eventually agreed at the beginning of April. (Sellier Kelly 28, black Chevre Mysore with vermillion inside and ruthenium hw). It won't be accelerated in any way even though they lost my Kelly but being my first SO I don't whether it is possible to confirm it has been accepted. It wasn't ordered through my store as I complained to UK Head Office who dealt with it brilliantly. I assumed my spec was accepted but reading the threads am wondering it I should check. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chicinthecity777

cheapfrillnorth said:


> H lost a box Kelly I sent back for a spa in October 2014. They offered an epsom replacement which after a few emails turned into an SO which was eventually agreed at the beginning of April. (Sellier Kelly 28, black Chevre Mysore with vermillion inside and ruthenium hw). It won't be accelerated in any way even though they lost my Kelly but being my first SO I don't whether it is possible to confirm it has been accepted. It wasn't ordered through my store as I complained to UK Head Office who dealt with it brilliantly. I assumed my spec was accepted but reading the threads am wondering it I should check. Any help would be appreciated.



Mmm... I would definitely double check this because as far as I am aware, neither sellier in chevre nor ruthenium hw was offered for SO. Unless UK head office has made a special arrangement with Paris, I don't think this spec will be accepted.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Mmm... I would definitely double check this because as far as I am aware, neither sellier in chevre nor ruthenium hw was offered for SO. Unless UK head office has made a special arrangement with Paris, I don't think this spec will be accepted.



Hmm.... It was reading your post earlier tonight that made me wonder about chèvre and sellier. After agreeing my spec at beginning of April I heard no more so assumed all was well particularly as HO had advised me on the reds that would be available. I am going to call my local store tomorrow and see if they can check. I will be rather disappointed if this isn't accepted as my original bag was lost 8 months ago and I still have a long wait for a replacement.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## WilliamLion

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Hmm.... It was reading your post earlier tonight that made me wonder about chèvre and sellier. After agreeing my spec at beginning of April I heard no more so assumed all was well particularly as HO had advised me on the reds that would be available. I am going to call my local store tomorrow and see if they can check. I will be rather disappointed if this isn't accepted as my original bag was lost 8 months ago and I still have a long wait for a replacement.



So sorry hearing that and hope they can handle this well!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you dear Leah, bagidiot and Nahreen [emoji173]&#65039; you are so kind. Many of my H dreams have magically come true and in a very short period of time. If my SO (summerbag) arrives as promised I hope to request an exotic next time. I don't want to sound too greedy, just honest.


----------



## **Chanel**

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Hmm.... It was reading your post earlier tonight that made me wonder about chèvre and sellier. After agreeing my spec at beginning of April I heard no more so assumed all was well particularly as HO had advised me on the reds that would be available. I am going to call my local store tomorrow and see if they can check. I will be rather disappointed if this isn't accepted as my original bag was lost 8 months ago and I still have a long wait for a replacement.



I am so sorry to hear about your Kelly - but yes, best thing is to double check.
I know Sellier is definitely available in Epsom, but I am not sure about Chevre.
Good luck, hope all goes well and that you will receive your SO soon !


----------



## QuelleFromage

cheapfrillnorth said:


> Hmm.... It was reading your post earlier tonight that made me wonder about chèvre and sellier. After agreeing my spec at beginning of April I heard no more so assumed all was well particularly as HO had advised me on the reds that would be available. I am going to call my local store tomorrow and see if they can check. I will be rather disappointed if this isn't accepted as my original bag was lost 8 months ago and I still have a long wait for a replacement.


I ordered a black sellier in chèvre with a contrast lining a month ago and it was accepted, however I chose palladium brossé, not ruthenium. Sellier is definitely available in chèvre in Paris at least. You might want to check on your HW as I didn't see ruthenium in the book. Then again as it's a lost bag replacement they very well may make an exception.


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

**Chanel** said:


> I am so sorry to hear about your Kelly - but yes, best thing is to double check.
> I know Sellier is definitely available in Epsom, but I am not sure about Chevre.
> Good luck, hope all goes well and that you will receive your SO soon !



I have been told it may take at least a year. Lost bag or not. Seems to be the longest wait already.



QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered a black sellier in chèvre with a contrast lining a month ago and it was accepted, however I chose palladium brossé, not ruthenium. Sellier is definitely available in chèvre in Paris at least. You might want to check on your HW as I didn't see ruthenium in the book. Then again as it's a lost bag replacement they very well may make an exception.



Ooh, thats great news re chèvre. I was originally told only epsom or sombrero but decided this wasn't good enough as it was a box bag that was lost. However, my first choice was chèvre and ruthenium and it was only reading this thread that I got concerned. The lady who helped me in UK H/O was absolutely fabulous so I thought it odd that it may not be available.

What is palladium brossé? I have never heard of that. Something else I can yearn for


----------



## QuelleFromage

cheapfrillnorth said:


> I have been told it may take at least a year. Lost bag or not. Seems to be the longest wait already.
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, thats great news re chèvre. I was originally told only epsom or sombrero but decided this wasn't good enough as it was a box bag that was lost. However, my first choice was chèvre and ruthenium and it was only reading this thread that I got concerned. The lady who helped me in UK H/O was absolutely fabulous so I thought it odd that it may not be available.
> 
> What is palladium brossé? I have never heard of that. Something else I can yearn for


Brushed palladium 

We will be nearly bag twins as the interior on my bag is Rouge H. It's funny, I thought I'd order some wild color combination (and I really wanted a blue saphir K) but I am more likely to get a color from my boutique than a great black K!
I am so sorry for your lost box Kelly!!


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

QuelleFromage said:


> Brushed palladium
> 
> We will be nearly bag twins as the interior on my bag is Rouge H. It's funny, I thought I'd order some wild color combination (and I really wanted a blue saphir K) but I am more likely to get a color from my boutique than a great black K!
> I am so sorry for your lost box Kelly!!



Of course. And I speak French when I can. No wonder everyone always replies in English.

I have a black lizard K20 with rouge ViF and I really like that combo. ViF wasn't available so it was either casaque or vermillion. I liked both so tossed a coin.

I also look at all the amazing SO colour combinations and surprised myself when my dream bag was quite simple. Maybe if I got many SO's that would change but as this is my first and probably last and I am thrilled with the choice.

I think it will look amazing with a Rouge H interior. Hope yours arrives soon too.


----------



## bagidiotic

cheapfrillnorth said:


> H lost a box Kelly I sent back for a spa in October 2014. They offered an epsom replacement which after a few emails turned into an SO which was eventually agreed at the beginning of April. (Sellier Kelly 28, black Chevre Mysore with vermillion inside and ruthenium hw). It won't be accelerated in any way even though they lost my Kelly but being my first SO I don't whether it is possible to confirm it has been accepted. It wasn't ordered through my store as I complained to UK Head Office who dealt with it brilliantly. I assumed my spec was accepted but reading the threads am wondering it I should check. Any help would be appreciated.



I too did  my so 3weeks ago
Was offered kelly in  both chevre and epsom
I rejected coz no nice yellow available this round
So i ended up doing  b25 dying for one in u stamp lol 
As for hw
Only 4 choices 
Shiny phw or ghw 
Brushed phw  or ghw
I did asked for  guilloche ruthenium  or permabrass 
Answer was none
Not sure bout your location 
Hope this help and all the best


----------



## cheapfrillnorth

bagidiotic said:


> I too did  my so 3weeks ago
> Was offered kelly in  both chevre and epsom
> I rejected coz no nice yellow available this round
> So i ended up doing  b25 dying for one in u stamp lol
> As for hw
> Only 4 choices
> Shiny phw or ghw
> Brushed phw  or ghw
> I did asked for  guilloche ruthenium  or permabrass
> Answer was none
> Not sure bout your location
> Hope this help and all the best



I am in the UK and will keep you posted on outcome. It is 7 weeks since we agreed the spec and I haven't heard anything so I am thinking positive and assuming all ok. Its an odd experience. I don't have the bag but I have so many occasions when I could use it I almost feel like it is on loan somewhere.


----------



## sassygee

*I got a call from my boutique stating that they had good news for me.... they contacted Paris and I they are now producing the interiors and exteriors leather for various hues/tints of greens.  The SM said that Paris mentioned there are 16 customers worldwide who area waiting SOs with any tint or hue of green. Initially, I thought that I the SM was calling to cancel the order or wanted to chose another interior color.  I selected Bleu Paon for the interior. I am excited that I should hopefully expect delivery late July or August delivery. Hopefully (fingers crossed)  I won't have to wait much longer (i.e., going into three years).  Patience is a virtue as many of us TPFers already know.  The Hermes waiting game.  To anyone awaiting an SO with some tint of green you might be getting a call soon starting that they are starting to make you SO. *


----------



## **Chanel**

sassygee said:


> *I got a call from my boutique stating that they had good news for me.... they contacted Paris and I they are now producing the interiors and exteriors leather for various hues/tints of greens.  The SM said that Paris mentioned there are 16 customers worldwide who area waiting SOs with any tint or hue of green. Initially, I thought that I the SM was calling to cancel the order or wanted to chose another interior color.  I selected Bleu Paon for the interior. I am excited that I should hopefully expect delivery late July or August delivery. Hopefully (fingers crossed)  I won't have to wait much longer (i.e., going into three years).  Patience is a virtue as many of us TPFers already know.  The Hermes waiting game.  To anyone awaiting an SO with some tint of green you might be getting a call soon starting that they are starting to make you SO. *



Hope you will receive your SO soon, *sassygee* ! 
Bleu Paon interior sounds great! 

The green color I really like which is available atm for SO, is Vert Anglais (but it came in Epsom, and I prefer other leathers). Not as dark as Vert Fonce. I hope it will become available in Togo, Clemence or Chevre in the near future. 
So no Vert Anglais for me right now, but I did complete another SO yesterday and I wonder how lang it will take until it arrives. And...more important..if I will even like it (I went with a different color contrast stitching that my SA recommended, so I wonder how it will turn out). I've never seen this combination so far, so fingers crossed that I will love it once it arrives !


----------



## sassygee

**Chanel** said:


> Hope you will receive your SO soon, *sassygee* !
> Bleu Paon interior sounds great!
> 
> The green color I really like which is available atm for SO, is Vert Anglais (but it came in Epsom, and I prefer other leathers). Not as dark as Vert Fonce. I hope it will become available in Togo, Clemence or Chevre in the near future.
> So no Vert Anglais for me right now, but I did complete another SO yesterday and I wonder how lang it will take until it arrives. And...more important..if I will even like it (I went with a different color contrast stitching that my SA recommended, so I wonder how it will turn out). I've never seen this combination so far, so fingers crossed that I will love it once it arrives !




*Chanel, I wish you luck!  I didn't realize that something about the production of green leathers were delayed.  I don't know if demand, or leather fabrication, or these difficulty with the odorous smell of leathers impacted the delay.  VA is a really nice green.*


----------



## bags to die for

That's great to know. I've been waiting for almost 3 years for a vert de gris interior!

16 sounds very low for worldwide.


----------



## bagidiotic

sassygee said:


> *I got a call from my boutique stating that they had good news for me.... they contacted Paris and I they are now producing the interiors and exteriors leather for various hues/tints of greens.  The SM said that Paris mentioned there are 16 customers worldwide who area waiting SOs with any tint or hue of green. Initially, I thought that I the SM was calling to cancel the order or wanted to chose another interior color.  I selected Bleu Paon for the interior. I am excited that I should hopefully expect delivery late July or August delivery. Hopefully (fingers crossed)  I won't have to wait much longer (i.e., going into three years).  Patience is a virtue as many of us TPFers already know.  The Hermes waiting game.  To anyone awaiting an SO with some tint of green you might be getting a call soon starting that they are starting to make you SO. *











sassygee said:


> *Chanel, I wish you luck!  I didn't realize that something about the production of green leathers were delayed.  I don't know if demand, or leather fabrication, or these difficulty with the odorous smell of leathers impacted the delay.  VA is a really nice green.*



Thanks sassygee for updating 
Hopefully they are  churning  some bamboo out
Poor panda waited for 18mths still waiting  lol


----------



## Piyo1115

Does anyone know if SO for NY has started?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LOUKPEACH

It took 6 months from BH store since last Christmas. My friend just got her B30 in Blue E and Black with GHW. Waiting for her to send pics!!!


----------



## duna

sassygee said:


> *Chanel, I wish you luck!  I didn't realize that something about the production of green leathers were delayed.  I don't know if demand, or leather fabrication, or these difficulty with the odorous smell of leathers impacted the delay.  VA is a really nice green.*



I ordered a Vert Foncé bag last October and I recieved it 4 months later, this past Febuary....


----------



## chicinthecity777

duna said:


> I ordered a Vert Foncé bag last October and I recieved it 4 months later, this past Febuary....



I know! H do work mysterious ways because I ordered something with blue poen last year and received it in January. My friend received her malachite earlier this year too. No problem here.


----------



## wenyihsu

My sister ordered a Blue Paon a year ago and got it January. I'm still waiting for my menthe (it's been a year now) and recently placed an order for a Vert Titan. We shall see ...


----------



## extrafashion1

For me i am still waiting since September 2014 

Hopefully i will receive good news this year


----------



## sassygee

bags to die for said:


> That's great to know. I've been waiting for almost 3 years for a vert de gris interior!
> 
> 16 sounds very low for worldwide.




I know 16 sounded optimistically low to me too,  I was thinking perhaps SM may have meant stateside, the United States.  It would be nice if there were only that amount awaiting their special orders with hints/hues of green for interior leathers.


----------



## sassygee

duna said:


> I ordered a Vert Foncé bag last October and I recieved it 4 months later, this past Febuary....




Sigh The mystery of Hermes.  Patience and acceptance is what I practice when placing a SO. I have seen many SO reveals and always remain hopeful. The timing from countries and leather availability is always confusing.  I hope you're enjoying your VF bag.


----------



## sassygee

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know! H do work mysterious ways because I ordered something with blue poen last year and received it in January. My friend received her malachite earlier this year too. No problem here.




I remember your reveal, it made me swoon.  I love the saturation that rich blue-green color.  I hope you're loving yours and I hope I'll be joining you soon as a blue paon lover!


----------



## mousdioufe

bad news, my SO was rejected today, no more tosca... i need some help from my ladies. what interior color should i go for(black birkin 30 chèvre)


----------



## bagidiotic

mousdioufe said:


> bad news, my SO was rejected today, no more tosca... i need some help from my ladies. what interior color should i go for(black birkin 30 chèvre)



Rose lipstick 
Rose confetti 
Blue azteque 
Anemone 
Menthe
All in  chevre


----------



## QuelleFromage

mousdioufe said:


> bad news, my SO was rejected today, no more tosca... i need some help from my ladies. what interior color should i go for(black birkin 30 chèvre)


Rubis, rose jaipur, rose lipstick? Bleu electrique? I don't see anemone available for interiors


----------



## stephmorris11

mousdioufe said:


> bad news, my SO was rejected today, no more tosca... i need some help from my ladies. what interior color should i go for(black birkin 30 chèvre)



How quickly did you get notified?  I have a black B35 with I think tosca interior pending from 6mo ago.  Would they let me know or can I assume it is being made ok still?


----------



## mousdioufe

stephmorris11 said:


> How quickly did you get notified?  I have a black B35 with I think tosca interior pending from 6mo ago.  Would they let me know or can I assume it is being made ok still?



Hi, I called my SA today to ask him when would I know if it was accepted, and he replied that the was rejected and was about to call me.....within a week or 2


----------



## boboxu

I ordered my SO about 2 weeks ago, rose confetti with blue aztec for interior and side panels,handles,...they don't let me do opposite stitchings anymore so I went with blue aztec stitching for whole bag, and somehow they don't let me do initials, saying they will get it done after the bag arrives store to make sure that's what I want. So hopefully it will be there within 12 months


----------



## OneMoreDay

boboxu said:


> I ordered my SO about 2 weeks ago, rose confetti with blue aztec for interior and side panels,handles,...they don't let me do opposite stitchings anymore so I went with blue aztec stitching for whole bag, and somehow they don't let me do initials, saying they will get it done after the bag arrives store to make sure that's what I want. So hopefully it will be there within 12 months



I think this policy of having initials done after the bag arrives is great. Sending Hermes sparkles your way for your SO to arrive within that time frame.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jmen

If one is required to have initials put on a bag  and you decline the purse, H can't sell it.  Not a smart move in my opinion.  


Granted it probably doesn't happen often but I'm sure it has happened for any number of reasons.


----------



## boboxu

OneMoreDay said:


> I think this policy of having initials done after the bag arrives is great. Sending Hermes sparkles your way for your SO to arrive within that time frame.



Thank you  Yah, my SA mentioned one time they had initials for a client & they made it in wrong hardware so she didn't take it and they had to send it back to Paris  Beside this is my first SO so he assured I will have my initials (my daughter name) after the bag arrives to make sure that's exactly what we ordered


----------



## OneMoreDay

boboxu said:


> Thank you  Yah, my SA mentioned one time they had initials for a client & they made it in wrong hardware so she didn't take it and they had to send it back to Paris  Beside this is my first SO so he assured I will have my initials (my daughter name) after the bag arrives to make sure that's exactly what we ordered


Aww, your daughter's name! Even more special!


----------



## mousdioufe

Just came back from the store, changed my lining to graphite instead of the tosca, black chèvre birkin 30 with gold hardware. He did mention that the initial will be put in the bag after I see the bag and approve it. Then they will send it back to put the initial. He also say that it will take between 3 to 6 month to get the bag made. Let's hope it get approved this time.


----------



## **Chanel**

QuelleFromage said:


> Rubis, rose jaipur, rose lipstick? Bleu electrique? _I don't see anemone available for interiors :_(



It should be available I think as I completed my SO a few days ago and I picked Anemone interior and contrast stitching.
But let's wait and see if Paris will approve the SO or not, with H. you just never know .


----------



## QuelleFromage

**Chanel** said:


> It should be available I think as I completed my SO a few days ago and I picked Anemone interior and contrast stitching.
> But let's wait and see if Paris will approve the SO or not, with H. you just never know .


It's not on the list I have but my list may just be for Kelly.


----------



## JadeCrystal0610

Im so jealous of you, being able to place SO.. Getting a bk is already hard for me!! Please show us ur bags!


----------



## Notorious Pink

3 years later....I did ask about it today, my SO is still allegedly in the works and has not been rejected or declined...*sigh*........


----------



## starstarz

boboxu said:


> I ordered my SO about 2 weeks ago, rose confetti with blue aztec for interior and side panels,handles,...they don't let me do opposite stitchings anymore so I went with blue aztec stitching for whole bag, and somehow they don't let me do initials, saying they will get it done after the bag arrives store to make sure that's what I want. So hopefully it will be there within 12 months



My SO with opposite stitchings was accepted months ago, I guess it depends on different shops?


----------



## boboxu

starstarz said:


> My SO with opposite stitchings was accepted months ago, I guess it depends on different shops?


My SA said they dont do it this season because he confirmed with SM couple times so I picked blue aztec stitching for whole bag


----------



## arlv8500

BBC said:


> 3 years later....I did ask about it today, my SO is still allegedly in the works and has not been rejected or declined...*sigh*........



Oh dear... ... What was your SO BBC?


----------



## arlv8500

wenyihsu said:


> My sister ordered a Blue Paon a year ago and got it January. I'm still waiting for my menthe (it's been a year now) and recently placed an order for a Vert Titan. We shall see ...



I'm just glad I'm not the only one still waiting for their menthe...  . We shall sit and wait patiently...


----------



## arlv8500

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Mmm... I would definitely double check this because as far as I am aware, neither sellier in chevre nor ruthenium hw was offered for SO. Unless UK head office has made a special arrangement with Paris, I don't think this spec will be accepted.





cheapfrillnorth said:


> Hmm.... It was reading your post earlier tonight that made me wonder about chèvre and sellier. After agreeing my spec at beginning of April I heard no more so assumed all was well particularly as HO had advised me on the reds that would be available. I am going to call my local store tomorrow and see if they can check. I will be rather disappointed if this isn't accepted as my original bag was lost 8 months ago and I still have a long wait for a replacement.



Oh no...  I had asked for a black chèvre in sellier back in April with Paris, and haven't heard anything on it... Perhaps I should check this too...


----------



## chicinthecity777

arlv8500 said:


> Oh no...  I had asked for a black chèvre in sellier back in April with Paris, and haven't heard anything on it... Perhaps I should check this too...



Seems like Paris was offering chevre sellier so you might be OK. Good luck!


----------



## mousdioufe

My SO was accepted, black birkin chevre 30 gold hardware with graphite for inside lining. At first I wanted a pink contrast lining but was rejected. So I went for the safe classic color.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

mousdioufe said:


> My SO was accepted, black birkin chevre 30 gold hardware with graphite for inside lining. At first I wanted a pink contrast lining but was rejected. So I went for the safe classic color.



Very interesting  choice 
Both very  dark neutral 
Hopefully  you'll  like the outcome


----------



## mousdioufe

bagidiotic said:


> Very interesting  choice
> Both very  dark neutral
> Hopefully  you'll  like the outcome



I know that how am feeling too, I hope it come out good.


----------



## bagidiotic

mousdioufe said:


> I know that how am feeling too, I hope it come out good.



Probably won't see much of contrast 
No matter what it's still a rare so did by your creativity


----------



## mousdioufe

bagidiotic said:


> Probably won't see much of contrast
> No matter what it's still a rare so did by your creativity



Thank you  I'll post a picture once I receive it


----------



## Serva1

Great news mousdioufe, wish the wait will not be long [emoji1]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mousdioufe said:


> My SO was accepted, black birkin chevre 30 gold hardware with graphite for inside lining. At first I wanted a pink contrast lining but was rejected. So I went for the safe classic color.



This color combination sounds great,* mousdioufe*. It is going to be a beauty.


----------



## mousdioufe

Serva1 said:


> Great news mousdioufe, wish the wait will not be long [emoji1]



Let's hope !


----------



## mousdioufe

VigeeLeBrun said:


> This color combination sounds great,* mousdioufe*. It is going to be a beauty.



Thank you vigee!


----------



## Luxury_art_fash

duna said:


> I ordered a Vert Foncé bag last October and I recieved it 4 months later, this past Febuary....




Vert Foncé is truly one of the most beautiful shades that Hermes produces! Congratulations


----------



## Chloesam

It has been one year this month. Still waiting...for my B 35 Epsom black with chèvre rouge H interior. I hope it won't be much longer....


----------



## boboxu

I have this question about SO& PO toward bag quota : I just placed my SO about 3 weeks ago, and my SA called me today to ask about my "wishlist" for Podium, and I requested for K25 sellier black ghw Epsom. I wonder if SO & Po come in the same time, would they let me get them both? Thank you


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

boboxu said:


> I have this question about SO& PO toward bag quota : I just placed my SO about 3 weeks ago, and my SA called me today to ask about my "wishlist" for Podium, and I requested for K25 sellier black ghw Epsom. I wonder if SO & Po come in the same time, would they let me get them both? Thank you




Yes, *boboxu*, you will just need an okay from your SM. My SO B30 arrived after I had hit my two B quota and everything went smoothly. Hope this is reassuring.


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yes, *boboxu*, you will just need an okay from your SM. My SO B30 arrived after I had hit my two B quota and everything went smoothly. Hope this is reassuring.



I don't know exactly how H regulates the quotas: I have received between this past Febuary and April 3 Birkins, two orderd Oct 2014 and 1 ordered April 2014. I'm still waiting for my second B also ordered April 2014, so if that arrives within this year (which I definately hope it will) I will be at quota 4 Bs this year......I also have another 2 Bs ordered this April which might arrive before the end of 2015 and in that case it would be 6Bs in 1 year....go figure...


----------



## Leah

duna said:


> I don't know exactly how H regulates the quotas: I have received between this past Febuary and April 3 Birkins, two orderd Oct 2014 and 1 ordered April 2014. I'm still waiting for my second B also ordered April 2014, so if that arrives within this year (which I definately hope it will) I will be at quota 4 Bs this year......I also have another 2 Bs ordered this April which might arrive before the end of 2015 and in that case it would be 6Bs in 1 year....go figure...



At this point, with all your SOs, I very much doubt the quota rules applies to you anymore. The only thing stopping H from granting you even more birkins is probably their (slow!) production


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> At this point, with all your SOs, I very much doubt the quota rules applies to you anymore. The only thing stopping H from granting you even more birkins is probably their (slow!) production



Agree with you *Leah*. *duna*, you need your own dedicated H craftsman.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SandySummer

Good morning,

I have a question regarding SO and the process. My relationship with H and my SA is relatively new but I have been offered and purchased several items including Birkin and Kelly. I recently inquired whether about the SO process and was asked to fill out a very informal form (Xerox copy) with my information. My SA said something about if not now then I will get something in September. I'm not quite sure what that means?


----------



## ayc

SandySummer said:


> Good morning,
> 
> I have a question regarding SO and the process. My relationship with H and my SA is relatively new but I have been offered and purchased several items including Birkin and Kelly. I recently inquired whether about the SO process and was asked to fill out a very informal form (Xerox copy) with my information. My SA said something about if not now then I will get something in September. I'm not quite sure what that means?


 

my was more informal than yours... I did not even fill out anything, was just verbally :wondering - placed in 5/2014 received end of 4/2015


----------



## chicinthecity777

Leah said:


> At this point, with all your SOs, I very much doubt the quota rules applies to you anymore. The only thing stopping H from granting you even more birkins is probably their (slow!) production





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agree with you *Leah*. *duna*, you need your own dedicated H craftsman.



Agreed +3! I think you have a good relationship with your store so you are not bound by the policy.


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Seems like Paris was offering chevre sellier so you might be OK. Good luck!


Chèvre sellier seems to be available as I spoke with my SA in Paris yesterday and we had the studio on the line (as they have run out of Rouge H chèvre and cannot make my lining in it). I am sure if there were a difficulty with any other part of my SO it would have come up, as we discussed many options.


----------



## duna

Leah said:


> At this point, with all your SOs, I very much doubt the quota rules applies to you anymore. The only thing stopping H from granting you even more birkins is probably their (slow!) production





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agree with you *Leah*. *duna*, you need your own dedicated H craftsman.



LOL! I think it's probably that I have a very good relationship with my SM, and since the start ( a looong time ago)  he was very impressed that I'm an H  leather lover and I'm not just after the B or the K. In this day and age it's difficult to find many people who are genuinely interested in the leathers, workmanship and history of Hermès, rather than wanting a B or K because they're status symbols, at least in my neck of the woods..Sometimes he doesn't remember an old leather or colour and he asks me: we joke about it saying I should work for them....

Going back to quotas, if bags take a long time to arrive, it's inevitable that you may recieve several bags in the same year, ordered at different times, so I don't see how they can deny them since you had SOred them.


----------



## TankerToad

duna said:


> I don't know exactly how H regulates the quotas: I have received between this past Febuary and April 3 Birkins, two orderd Oct 2014 and 1 ordered April 2014. I'm still waiting for my second B also ordered April 2014, so if that arrives within this year (which I definately hope it will) I will be at quota 4 Bs this year......I also have another 2 Bs ordered this April which might arrive before the end of 2015 and in that case it would be 6Bs in 1 year....go figure...


I feel your pain!
Its good and bad when they all come at once.
Forget the dedicated craftsman you will need to rob a bank!
HA! Totally know the feeling


----------



## stephmorris11

Anyone else still waiting from 2013?  I am getting anxious!  My order was a simple B30 in Epsom with RC and Anemone.  All available colors still and supposedly easy to get.


----------



## Notorious Pink

stephmorris11 said:


> Anyone else still waiting from 2013?  I am getting anxious!  My order was a simple B30 in Epsom with RC and Anemone.  All available colors still and supposedly easy to get.




Ha! I'm still waiting from 2012! 
...I think?

No, I'm pretty sure. I ordered in early May and the following January I PO-Ed a 35 which arrived that August, summer before last, which means the January PO was January 2013 and the early May SO from the year before was 2012.

Phew!

Well, actually, the SO was because my PO from the prior summer (2011!) was rejected after 8 or 9 months....all I had wanted was a black B25 GHW. But of course I made the SO much more exciting.

I was told last week the SO is STILL in the system and may arrive at any time... REAAAALLLLLY?????


----------



## Chloesam

QuelleFromage said:


> Chèvre sellier seems to be available as I spoke with my SA in Paris yesterday and we had the studio on the line (as they have run out of Rouge H chèvre and cannot make my lining in it). I am sure if there were a difficulty with any other part of my SO it would have come up, as we discussed many options.



Have they really run out of Rouge H Chèvre?!?!  Maybe that's why mine is taking so long!  My SA hasn't said a word to me.  Do you know how long it takes to get more or do I need to ask my SA about changing my SO?


----------



## ferrip

I've heard that SOs do not count toward quotas. So if you buy your quota in one time period, and you had even 10 outstanding SOs (hahaha!) that all came in within that time period, it would be no problem for you to buy them all, even though you used your quota for that season on a non-SO bag. Just what I've heard!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chloesam said:


> Have they really run out of Rouge H Chèvre?!?!  Maybe that's why mine is taking so long!  My SA hasn't said a word to me.  Do you know how long it takes to get more or do I need to ask my SA about changing my SO?


I know - my heart is broken! If your SO has been in process a while it is probably fine - mine is recent. I am sure your SA would tell you if there was an issue  Maybe you got the end of it 
Now starts the difficult process of selecting a substitute! I don't really want anything else (that I can think of......) as a lining with black so may change the whole order :rain: I will be staying up late with the list.....


----------



## Chloesam

QuelleFromage said:


> I know - my heart is broken! If your SO has been in process a while it is probably fine - mine is recent. I am sure your SA would tell you if there was an issue  Maybe you got the end of it
> Now starts the difficult process of selecting a substitute! I don't really want anything else (that I can think of......) as a lining with black so may change the whole order :rain: I will be staying up late with the list.....



Thanks for the info Quelle!  I think I will ask my SA to check just to be sure.  I agree, with black exterior it is hard to choose another color more perfect than Rouge H for the lining.  Let me know what you decide, I am so curious now! Good luck!


----------



## starstarz

stephmorris11 said:


> Anyone else still waiting from 2013?  I am getting anxious!  My order was a simple B30 in Epsom with RC and Anemone.  All available colors still and supposedly easy to get.



Oh....My order in 2013 with RC, Anemone and Black in Chevre has been well received in last July already! I guess you should try asking your SA for follow up. Good luck~


----------



## duna

TankerToad said:


> I feel your pain!
> Its good and bad when they all come at once.
> Forget the dedicated craftsman* you will need to rob a bank!
> HA! Totally know the feeling*




LOL TT, exactly!! Since the begiuning of this year besides the 3 SO Bs, I have also bought 2 more Bs pre-owned, so I'm totally and utterly broke!!



ferrip said:


> I've heard that SOs do not count toward quotas. So if you buy your quota in one time period, and you had even 10 outstanding SOs (hahaha!) that all came in within that time period, it would be no problem for you to buy them all, even though you used your quota for that season on a non-SO bag. Just what I've heard!



Thanks* Ferrip *for the explanantion, this makes total sense!


----------



## Leah

The official updates you get from FSH are so vague, namely "in system, processed, production, completed". Processed and production can take years.

Once I tried to wangle a more precise update from my poor SA who said (probably out of exasperation) "Madame, I don't know what to you update you. Maybe the cow that will later become your bag hasn't been born yet."

Yikes. I didn't know whether to laugh or be horrified.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## purselover888

Leah said:


> The official updates you get from FSH are so vague, namely "in system, processed, production, completed". Processed and production can take years.
> 
> Once I tried to wangle a more precise update from my poor SA who said (probably out of exasperation) "Madame, I don't know what to you update you. Maybe the cow that will later become your bag hasn't been born yet."
> 
> Yikes. I didn't know whether to laugh or be horrified.



 Boy does your SA know how to put an end to the questioning


----------



## purselover888

stephmorris11 said:


> Anyone else still waiting from 2013?  I am getting anxious!  My order was a simple B30 in Epsom with RC and Anemone.  All available colors still and supposedly easy to get.



Yup, I still have one from 2013 that hasn't shown.  By RC did you mean Rouge Casaque or Rose Confetti?


----------



## Leah

purselover888 said:


> Boy does your SA know how to put an end to the questioning



I know right?! 
End.of.discussion.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Leah said:


> The official updates you get from FSH are so vague, namely "in system, processed, production, completed". Processed and production can take years.
> 
> Once I tried to wangle a more precise update from my poor SA who said (probably out of exasperation) "Madame, I don't know what to you update you.* Maybe the cow that will later become your bag hasn't been born yet*."
> 
> Yikes. I didn't know whether to laugh or be horrified.



 too funny and frustrating at the same time!

I stopped asking about my SOs. Because they never know anything precise anyway.


----------



## audreylita

ferrip said:


> I've heard that SOs do not count toward quotas. So if you buy your quota in one time period, and you had even 10 outstanding SOs (hahaha!) that all came in within that time period, it would be no problem for you to buy them all, even though you used your quota for that season on a non-SO bag. Just what I've heard!



Ditto I've heard that as well at various boutiques.  Although each boutique seems to play by its own rules and former management at Madison said if you'd used your quota and your special order came in that it would have to sit in the back of the store until your next six month window.  I really could not fathom that corporate would allow expensive inventory to just sit on a shelf in the back of the store because of an arbitrary rule that only some chose to play by anyway.

Regardless rules are made to be broken and we all know that the time of day and which side of the bed your SA has gotten up on can define what you can buy at any given time.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> The official updates you get from FSH are so vague, namely "in system, processed, production, completed". Processed and production can take years.
> 
> *Once I tried to wangle a more precise update from my poor SA who said (probably out of exasperation) "Madame, I don't know what to you update you. Maybe the cow that will later become your bag hasn't been born yet."*
> 
> Yikes. I didn't know whether to laugh or be horrified.



Shocker!!!


----------



## kat99

Leah said:


> The official updates you get from FSH are so vague, namely "in system, processed, production, completed". Processed and production can take years.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I tried to wangle a more precise update from my poor SA who said (probably out of exasperation) "Madame, I don't know what to you update you. Maybe the cow that will later become your bag hasn't been born yet."
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. I didn't know whether to laugh or be horrified.




Leah, I was asking for an update earlier from the leather dept and this time I was actually given more info! I was told that a SO would be ready by the end of the year...now let's see if that is actually accurate!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chloesam said:


> Thanks for the info Quelle!  I think I will ask my SA to check just to be sure.  I agree, with black exterior it is hard to choose another color more perfect than Rouge H for the lining.  Let me know what you decide, I am so curious now! Good luck!



It will either be black chevre with a BE interior,  black with Rouge H (original combo) in Swift, raisin or ardoise chevre with an interior TBD, or graphite Togo sellier with a BE interior. See? I have narrowed it down to 9 or 10 choices  . I have to choose in next day or so.
I am wondering what BE contrast stitching would look like against black chevre......



Leah said:


> The official updates you get from FSH are so vague, namely "in system, processed, production, completed". Processed and production can take years.
> 
> Once I tried to wangle a more precise update from my poor SA who said (probably out of exasperation) "Madame, I don't know what to you update you. Maybe the cow that will later become your bag hasn't been born yet."
> 
> Yikes. I didn't know whether to laugh or be horrified.



This is awesome. Sounds like my SA. Although (if you're getting a veau bag) it's actually entirely possible!


----------



## Chloesam

QuelleFromage said:


> It will either be black chevre with a BE interior,  black with Rouge H (original combo) in Swift, raisin or ardoise chevre with an interior TBD, or graphite Togo sellier with a BE interior. See? I have narrowed it down to 9 or 10 choices  . I have to choose in next day or so.
> I am wondering what BE contrast stitching would look like against black chevre......
> 
> 
> Making a final decision is so difficult. I think all of your options are good choices....I think the BE interior and stitching on black chèvre sounds classic with a bit of an edge. I would love to see this bag IRL. Keep us posted on your final decision.


----------



## skibit

Hi all, I've been reading this forum for months now and this is my very first post. 
I put in my first SO back in June 2013 and received it by the end of September that year.
Then I moved and switched my home store. I placed a croc SO with Gris Paris and Graphite matte last christmas. It was initially approved. However, at the end of April this year, my SA informed me that it was cancelled due to lack of Gris Paris croc skin. It was heart broken. Then I had to order something completely different. As of now, I'm waiting for my 2 croc SOs. I will keep you guys posted as soon as I hear back from the store (Maybe it's the call for me to pick up, or the call of another cancellation). Fingers crossed!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

skibit said:


> Hi all, I've been reading this forum for months now and this is my very first post.
> I put in my first SO back in June 2013 and received it by the end of September that year.
> Then I moved and switched my home store. I placed a croc SO with Gris Paris and Graphite matte last christmas. It was initially approved. However, at the end of April this year, my SA informed me that it was cancelled due to lack of Gris Paris croc skin. It was heart broken. Then I had to order something completely different. As of now, I'm waiting for my 2 croc SOs. I will keep you guys posted as soon as I hear back from the store (Maybe it's the call for me to pick up, or the call of another cancellation). Fingers crossed!



Best of luck with your two croc SOs, *skibit*! Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## periogirl28

All my previous SOs were ready in 6 months. In January, in reply to my email, I was informed of an expected delay of another 6 months, also included was information that it was being crafted. Almost exactly to the day, I have received the email that my bag is ready. So the latest one took 1 year, 2 months.


----------



## doves75

Leah said:


> The official updates you get from FSH are so vague, namely "in system, processed, production, completed". Processed and production can take years.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I tried to wangle a more precise update from my poor SA who said (probably out of exasperation) "Madame, I don't know what to you update you. Maybe the cow that will later become your bag hasn't been born yet."
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. I didn't know whether to laugh or be horrified.




OMG!!! Your SA is so funny!!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## stephmorris11

purselover888 said:


> Yup, I still have one from 2013 that hasn't shown.  By RC did you mean Rouge Casaque or Rose Confetti?



I have Rose Confetti/Anemone Togo.    GHW.


----------



## audreylita

Leah said:


> The official updates you get from FSH are so vague, namely "in system, processed, production, completed". Processed and production can take years.
> 
> Once I tried to wangle a more precise update from my poor SA who said (probably out of exasperation) "Madame, I don't know what to you update you. *Maybe the cow that will later become your bag hasn't been born yet."*
> 
> Yikes. I didn't know whether to laugh or be horrified.





doves75 said:


> OMG!!! Your SA is so funny!!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## marbella8

Leah said:


> The official updates you get from FSH are so vague, namely "in system, processed, production, completed". Processed and production can take years.
> 
> Once I tried to wangle a more precise update from my poor SA who said (probably out of exasperation) "Madame, I don't know what to you update you. Maybe the cow that will later become your bag hasn't been born yet."
> 
> Yikes. I didn't know whether to laugh or be horrified.



OMG Leah, I laughed right now, but I totally agree, if an SA told me that, I wouldn't know if I should be laughing or sad for the poor cow!


----------



## purselover888

Leah said:


> I know right?!
> End.of.discussion.



Is it just me?  I don't think of the bags as coming from cows or goats (even though they obviously are factually) so this is just like uh........OK I stop asking about my order and go window shop at Stella McCartney...:shame:


----------



## Serva1

Leah said:


> The official updates you get from FSH are so vague, namely "in system, processed, production, completed". Processed and production can take years.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I tried to wangle a more precise update from my poor SA who said (probably out of exasperation) "Madame, I don't know what to you update you. Maybe the cow that will later become your bag hasn't been born yet."
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes. I didn't know whether to laugh or be horrified.




After a long stressful day at work, this is just what I needed [emoji1][emoji1][emoji12] So funny and I will definitely remember this quote! Thank you dear Leah for making me smile [emoji1]


----------



## Leah

skibit said:


> Hi all, I've been reading this forum for months now and this is my very first post.
> I put in my first SO back in June 2013 and received it by the end of September that year.
> Then I moved and switched my home store. I placed a croc SO with Gris Paris and Graphite matte last christmas. It was initially approved. However, at the end of April this year, my SA informed me that it was cancelled due to lack of Gris Paris croc skin. It was heart broken. Then I had to order something completely different. As of now, I'm waiting for my 2 croc SOs. I will keep you guys posted as soon as I hear back from the store (Maybe it's the call for me to pick up, or the call of another cancellation). Fingers crossed!



I'm sorry to hear that. I placed the exact same order earlier this year (gris paris croc) and at one point it was touch and go and they couldn't confirm if they could make this available. They almost offered an alternative option. But eventually I was informed the order was accepted and is now in processed stage. 
Maybe you can try following up again?
Best of luck!


----------



## doves75

Leah said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I placed the exact same order earlier this year (gris paris croc) and at one point it was touch and go and they couldn't confirm if they could make this available. They almost offered an alternative option. But eventually I was informed the order was accepted and is now in processed stage.
> Maybe you can try following up again?
> Best of luck!




Gris Paris is such a beautiful color, esp in croc. I saw a GP Dogon last year and it was gorgeous!! Hope to see your SO's soon. ) 
My SA does not have the answer when I asked for the status of my last 2 SO (reg leather). I hope I don't have to wait until next year. [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Darma

Chloesam said:


> It has been one year this month. Still waiting...for my B 35 Epsom black with chèvre rouge H interior. I hope it won't be much longer....


 
In same boat with you, no, actually sitting in the boat one month longer. I placed a B35 togo BE with turquoise interior in May, 2014. I initially chose BE and Tosca, but got rejected. No one knows where the bag is...


----------



## PIPET83

Hi everyone My so took 4 months. Im from Mexico. It is a blue eléctric with bambú siZe 40 PH. Epsom leather.


----------



## PIPET83

Hi some pics


----------



## Purrsey

About one month for an orange Lindy 30.


----------



## periogirl28

Purrsey said:


> About one month for an orange Lindy 30.



You special ordered a Lindy? Wow!  Can we see, pretty please?


----------



## bagidiotic

PIPET83 said:


> Hi some pics



Terrific 
Very nice  combo


----------



## bagidiotic

Purrsey said:


> About one month for an orange Lindy 30.



How strange 
You can so a lindy? 
And within  a month ?
Must be vvip
Show us your combo lindy
Must  be  gorgeous


----------



## Purrsey

bagidiotic said:


> How strange
> You can so a lindy?
> And within  a month ?
> Must be vvip
> Show us your combo lindy
> Must  be  gorgeous







periogirl28 said:


> You special ordered a Lindy? Wow!  Can we see, pretty please?




Hello ladies. I was surprised too. I wanted my very first H bag to be orange so I placed my order for a Lindy at Singapore H store. However, very shortly after, I was offered a Birkin in Orange GHW from a reseller and I knew I must grab it. Then again shortly after, I was offered by another reseller on a Sanguine Lindy so I took it. One week later, Hermes called me that my orange Lindy 30 has arrived but of course I had to turn it down. I might really consider if it's like Blue Paradise! (Since I don't want two orange bags). 

No orange Lindy here but a Sanguine clemence.


----------



## bagidiotic

Purrsey said:


> Hello ladies. I was surprised too. I wanted my very first H bag to be orange so I placed my order for a Lindy at Singapore H store. However, very shortly after, I was offered a Birkin in Orange GHW from a reseller and I knew I must grab it. Then again shortly after, I was offered by another reseller on a Sanguine Lindy so I took it. One week later, Hermes called me that my orange Lindy 30 has arrived but of course I had to turn it down. I might really consider if it's like Blue Paradise! (Since I don't want two orange bags).
> 
> No orange Lindy here but a Sanguine clemence.
> View attachment 3026829



Very confusing 
Your lindy look normal from pictures 
Special  order?
Horseshoe stamp?
What combo
Your so is the fastest i heard one month


----------



## bagidiotic

Purrsey said:


> Hello ladies. I was surprised too. I wanted my very first H bag to be orange so I placed my order for a Lindy at Singapore H store. However, very shortly after, I was offered a Birkin in Orange GHW from a reseller and I knew I must grab it. Then again shortly after, I was offered by another reseller on a Sanguine Lindy so I took it. One week later, Hermes called me that my orange Lindy 30 has arrived but of course I had to turn it down. I might really consider if it's like Blue Paradise! (Since I don't want two orange bags).
> 
> No orange Lindy here but a Sanguine clemence.
> View attachment 3026829



I didnt know and see lindy for special order this round from the list when I did mine in april
Only birkin and kelly and bolide
You're  very lucky


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Purrsey

I'm embarrassed. I think I misread special order as pre order. Lol.

Pardon me and eek please disregard my posts. Wrong thread!


----------



## polevshchikov

PIPET83 said:


> Hi some pics




Wow the color combination is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## cr1stalangel

PIPET83 said:


> Hi some pics



That is beautiful! Is this Bambou with Blue Electrique or Blue Sapphire if I may ask ?
Congratulations too!


----------



## Leah

Purrsey said:


> Hello ladies. I was surprised too. I wanted my very first H bag to be orange so I placed my order for a Lindy at Singapore H store. However, very shortly after, I was offered a Birkin in Orange GHW from a reseller and I knew I must grab it. Then again shortly after, I was offered by another reseller on a Sanguine Lindy so I took it. One week later, Hermes called me that my orange Lindy 30 has arrived but of course I had to turn it down. I might really consider if it's like Blue Paradise! (Since I don't want two orange bags).
> 
> No orange Lindy here but a Sanguine clemence.
> View attachment 3026829



Lovely lindy! Does it have a different color for the interior to make it SO?
ETA: Oops sorry just saw your post that this is a pre-order.


----------



## PIPET83

Hi. Thank u. It is blue electric


----------



## PIPET83

cr1stalangel said:


> That is beautiful! Is this Bambou with Blue Electrique or Blue Sapphire if I may ask ?
> 
> Congratulations too!




Hi. Thank u. It is blue electrique.[emoji2]


----------



## Chloesam

PIPET83 said:


> Hi some pics



Gorgeous color combination!  Congratulations! Enjoy your new B!


----------



## hopiko

PIPET83 said:


> Hi some pics



Wow!  Gorgeous! Beautiful, vibrant colors!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

PIPET83 said:


> Hi some pics


This is TDF!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Purrsey said:


> I'm embarrassed. I think I misread special order as pre order. Lol.
> 
> Pardon me and eek please disregard my posts. Wrong thread!




Podium Order.


----------



## doves75

PIPET83 said:


> Hi some pics




Congrats!! Enjoy your new SO bag [emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## HAddicted

arlv8500 said:


> I'm just glad I'm not the only one still waiting for their menthe...  . We shall sit and wait patiently...




Oh no! I ordered menthe in my SO. I hope it doesn't take forever [emoji29]


----------



## HAddicted

PIPET83 said:


> Hi some pics




Beautiful! I did BE and menthe for my B 35 SO.


----------



## cr1stalangel

PIPET83 said:


> Hi. Thank u. It is blue electrique.[emoji2]



Love the combination.


----------



## arlv8500

HAddicted said:


> Oh no! I ordered menthe in my SO. I hope it doesn't take forever [emoji29]



I have my fingers crossed for all of us, the menthe lovers...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## skibit

Leah said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I placed the exact same order earlier this year (gris paris croc) and at one point it was touch and go and they couldn't confirm if they could make this available. They almost offered an alternative option. But eventually I was informed the order was accepted and is now in processed stage.
> Maybe you can try following up again?
> Best of luck!



Oh my! So lucky of you. May I ask if you are in the U.S? I would definitely follow up with my SA if they still take Gris Paris orders. I placed something completely different in May and I was still so hung up on Gris Paris. Thanks for your information.


----------



## starstarz

arlv8500 said:


> I have my fingers crossed for all of us, the menthe lovers...



Yeah, hope to order Menthe for my next SO too


----------



## Leah

skibit said:


> Oh my! So lucky of you. May I ask if you are in the U.S? I would definitely follow up with my SA if they still take Gris Paris orders. I placed something completely different in May and I was still so hung up on Gris Paris. Thanks for your information.



Yes just double check and ask again about Gris Paris. 
My SOs are placed thru FSH/Paris.


----------



## mistikat

A reminder that this thread is not about the process of placing a SO, or selecting colours/leathers, but the issue of how long it took for you to receive your SO.


Thanks; if we could go back to topic, it would be appreciated.


----------



## PIPET83

doves75 said:


> Congrats!! Enjoy your new SO bag [emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]




Thank u[emoji7][emoji6]


----------



## ylqbabybear

So in April, I told pfers here that I had got my SO in less than 6 months. And then I kind of just disappeared for a while... now I am back to pay the overdue... picture is attached, I really am in love with the fun!


----------



## ayc

ylqbabybear said:


> So in April, I told pfers here that I had got my SO in less than 6 months. And then I kind of just disappeared for a while... now I am back to pay the overdue... picture is attached, I really am in love with the fun!


 
wow, amazing !!


----------



## bagidiotic

ylqbabybear said:


> So in April, I told pfers here that I had got my SO in less than 6 months. And then I kind of just disappeared for a while... now I am back to pay the overdue... picture is attached, I really am in love with the fun!



Congrats Lovely combo


----------



## MsHermesAU

ylqbabybear said:


> So in April, I told pfers here that I had got my SO in less than 6 months. And then I kind of just disappeared for a while... now I am back to pay the overdue... picture is attached, I really am in love with the fun!



Lovely! What are the colours? The pink looks like rose sakura maybe?


----------



## glamourbag

ylqbabybear said:


> So in April, I told pfers here that I had got my SO in less than 6 months. And then I kind of just disappeared for a while... now I am back to pay the overdue... picture is attached, I really am in love with the fun!


Pretty! Is it Rose Sakura and Blue Paradise??


----------



## purselover888

Wow that is so pretty!!!


----------



## hopiko

Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!


----------



## hopiko

ylqbabybear said:


> So in April, I told pfers here that I had got my SO in less than 6 months. And then I kind of just disappeared for a while... now I am back to pay the overdue... picture is attached, I really am in love with the fun!



Ohhhh, this is so pretty!  What sweet and lovely colors!  Congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!


This is stunning! Wow, chèvre takes this color amazingly! Almost wish I'd ordered a B instead!


----------



## hopiko

QuelleFromage said:


> This is stunning! Wow, chèvre takes this color amazingly! Almost wish I'd ordered a B instead!



Thanks! QF!  I was a bit anxious about ordering RS chèvre sight unseen. I was so happy when we ripped open the box and there she was, exactly the color I had envisioned. A deep, bright, happy pink!   The brushed hardware warms it up which makes a really nice contrast!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ylqbabybear

MsHermesAU said:


> Lovely! What are the colours? The pink looks like rose sakura maybe?


It's 5P Pink, I was told that you can no longer get 5P over the counter, it's by SO only now.


----------



## ylqbabybear

glamourbag said:


> Pretty! Is it Rose Sakura and Blue Paradise??


Good eyes! Haha, it's 5P + Blue Paradise


----------



## carlinha

hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> 
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> 
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> 
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!




So stunning hoping but 6 months?!?!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] even more amazing!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!



*hopiko*, major congrats and love the contrasting stitching. Perfect size, too! Chèvre is simply the best.


----------



## doves75

ylqbabybear said:


> So in April, I told pfers here that I had got my SO in less than 6 months. And then I kind of just disappeared for a while... now I am back to pay the overdue... picture is attached, I really am in love with the fun!







hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> 
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> 
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> 
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!




Wow!! Congrats to both of you [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996; both bags are gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!



OMG dying!!! SOOOOOO preettttyyyyyyy! The wait is AGONY.
She is perfection babe!
Have you worn her out yet? I'm guessing no hahahahaha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ylqbabybear said:


> So in April, I told pfers here that I had got my SO in less than 6 months. And then I kind of just disappeared for a while... now I am back to pay the overdue... picture is attached, I really am in love with the fun!



Pretty! And I love the twillies you chose.


----------



## glamourbag

hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!


So very pretty


----------



## aynrand

hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!


 


Just gorgeousl!  So glad you posted-- I ordered a Chevre 30 with brushed hardware as well.  Hoping it comes out as stunning as your piece and as fast too


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> 
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> 
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> 
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!




Beautiful!


----------



## hopiko

carlinha said:


> So stunning hoping but 6 months?!?!! [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] even more amazing!!!!




Six months.....cra cra!  But in a good way!  I love her!!  



VigeeLeBrun said:


> *hopiko*, major congrats and love the contrasting stitching. Perfect size, too! Chèvre is simply the best.



Thanks, Vig!  Isn't chèvre the best?  It takes color soon well....I love your casaque beauty!!!



Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG dying!!! SOOOOOO preettttyyyyyyy! The wait is AGONY.
> She is perfection babe!
> Have you worn her out yet? I'm guessing no hahahahaha



You are SOOOOO on to me....I have carried the baby b turquoise...but this one....just stare in amazement....I must take her out for real, and not just in front of my mirror



glamourbag said:


> So very pretty



Thank you, GB!



aynrand said:


> Just gorgeousl!  So glad you posted-- I ordered a Chevre 30 with brushed hardware as well.  Hoping it comes out as stunning as your piece and as fast too



Chèvre is the best in a B30...you will love it!



BBC said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you, BBC.  (She did not come from our shared boutique...fyi!)  I hope you long wait ends soon!


----------



## Hed Kandi

hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!




So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ladies, Wondering has anyone received a SO with Blue Aztec as an interior or exterior color yet?????


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!



*Keep coming back to drool all over myself *


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ylqbabybear said:


> So in April, I told pfers here that I had got my SO in less than 6 months. And then I kind of just disappeared for a while... now I am back to pay the overdue... picture is attached, I really am in love with the fun!


Lord! So precious


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## starstarz

hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!



WOW WOW WOW, so gorgeous! I love chevre mysore the most too, too bad that Rose Shocking is no longer on the list at the time I ordered! So pretty!!!


----------



## Darma

Happy to report my SO finally arrived at the boutique and I am taking the baby home on Friday!  


It's a B35 togo and PHW in BE and turquoise (inside).  It took 14 months.  I asked a few times, but my SA had no idea about the status.  Just I was about to forget about it, bang, it showed up!


----------



## boo1689

Darma said:


> Happy to report my SO finally arrived at the boutique and I am taking the baby home on Friday!
> 
> 
> It's a B35 togo and PHW in BE and turquoise (inside).  It took 14 months.  I asked a few times, but my SA had no idea about the status.  Just I was about to forget about it, bang, it showed up!




Woohhoooo ~~~ congrats !!! Can't wait to meet your new SO, sounds absolutely divine !


----------



## boo1689

hopiko said:


> Togo B - 35cm - 15 months
> 
> Chèvre B - 30cm - 18 months
> 
> Chèvre Bearn gusseted wallet - 23 months
> 
> Chèvre B  30cm - 6 months....here she is!




What a fabulous combo!! Soo happy for you ~ I'm reaching over to rub some lucky pink vibes off your baby hoping mine will show up soon !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Darma said:


> Happy to report my SO finally arrived at the boutique and I am taking the baby home on Friday!
> 
> 
> It's a B35 togo and PHW in BE and turquoise (inside).  It took 14 months.  I asked a few times, but my SA had no idea about the status.  Just I was about to forget about it, bang, it showed up!



Exciting news, *Darma*! Cannot wait to see it, sounds beautiful.


----------



## arlv8500

I received my b30 menthe in chevre leather!! I'm hoping that the ladies who ordered menthe in chevre leather will be or have already been receiving their SO!! It took about 15 months...


----------



## twigz

Congratulations *arlv8500*! You must be thrilled, now the ladies here can look forward to their menthe orders! 
*
Darma*, Your SO sounds lovely!! Please share it with us when you pick it up on Friday!


----------



## casseyelsie

Hi. I'm curious about SO I read here. Does H offer SO for regular or VIP H customers only?


----------



## bagidiotic

casseyelsie said:


> Hi. I'm curious about SO I read here. Does H offer SO for regular or VIP H customers only?



Usually very limited  quota  each store each season 
Therefore  only selected  customers  or vip vvip
It really  voice down to sm sd discretion


----------



## casseyelsie

bagidiotic said:


> Usually very limited  quota  each store each season
> Therefore  only selected  customers  or vip vvip
> It really  voice down to sm sd discretion




Thanks so much for confirming what I thought! 
*sobbing.....sobbing*


----------



## arlv8500

twigz said:


> Congratulations *arlv8500*! You must be thrilled, now the ladies here can look forward to their menthe orders!
> *
> Darma*, Your SO sounds lovely!! Please share it with us when you pick it up on Friday!



Thank you twigz! Will try to share a photo of her soon.


----------



## Annlovebag

I order my SO in April of this year ,I got call today to pick up , but can not pay yet because no price for SO , so I have to wait until they got the price from Paris,;(. Anyone happen like my. ?


----------



## Darma

Here she is: B35 BE (togo) + turquoise (chevre)


----------



## Darma

Interior


----------



## MsHermesAU

Annlovebag said:


> I order my SO in April of this year ,I got call today to pick up , but can not pay yet because no price for SO , so I have to wait until they got the price from Paris,;(. Anyone happen like my. ?



Wow, really? That is a super fast turnaround for your SO! I've never heard about the pricing issue though... you'd think Paris would've given the store the price when they sent the bag??



Darma said:


> Here she is: B35 BE (togo) + turquoise (chevre)



Beautiful bag Darma! How long was your wait?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## boo1689

Darma said:


> Interior



 absolutely stunning!! wow ~~ congrats~~


----------



## bagidiotic

Annlovebag said:


> I order my SO in April of this year ,I got call today to pick up , but can not pay yet because no price for SO , so I have to wait until they got the price from Paris,;(. Anyone happen like my. ?



Only less than 3 months wait this super fast so
Very strange indeed for pricing
Isn't them price according to leather types regardless of colors


----------



## bagidiotic

May I ask if anyone still waiting for a so since 2013 to be delivered? 
Or its only me hahaha


----------



## Notorious Pink

bagidiotic said:


> May I ask if anyone still waiting for a so since 2013 to be delivered?
> Or its only me hahaha




Try 2012!!!!! [emoji16] yes, it is STILL in the system...


----------



## bagidiotic

BBC said:


> Try 2012!!!!! [emoji16] yes, it is STILL in the system...



Omg looks like i am not  alone
Haha


----------



## Annlovebag

Ok finally she home with me today , my SA have to email to Paris for the price 7times , anyway she is home now , worth it for the wait, it look about 3months .


----------



## sydgirl

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 3074412
> View attachment 3074413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok finally she home with me today , my SA have to email to Paris for the price 7times , anyway she is home now , worth it for the wait, it look about 3months .



Beautiful!!!! Rose confetti?? Congrats &#128158;&#128092;&#128158;


----------



## Annlovebag

sydgirl said:


> Beautiful!!!! Rose confetti?? Congrats [emoji179][emoji162][emoji179]




Thanks @sydgirl , it rose lipstick.[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## HerLuv

Annlovebag said:


> Thanks @sydgirl , it rose lipstick.[emoji5]&#65039;



Congrats Ann... it is a beautiful bag. I think you broke the records with a three-month wait. I'm going into my 10th month. Are you in Europe btw? Thanks fo sharing. Oh and did you have to pay more for the SO?


----------



## carlinha

Darma said:


> Here she is: B35 BE (togo) + turquoise (chevre)



wow absolutely stunning!  congrats Darma!!!!


----------



## Annlovebag

HerLuv said:


> Congrats Ann... it is a beautiful bag. I think you broke the records with a three-month wait. I'm going into my 10th month. Are you in Europe btw? Thanks fo sharing. Oh and did you have to pay more for the SO?




Hi&#768; Herluv I'm glad you like it , I'm in US , yes I pay more , I think maybe the chreve leather cost more .


----------



## purselover888

bagidiotic said:


> May I ask if anyone still waiting for a so since 2013 to be delivered?
> Or its only me hahaha



yup!!!!  i stopped asking!


----------



## purselover888

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 3074412
> View attachment 3074413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok finally she home with me today , my SA have to email to Paris for the price 7times , anyway she is home now , worth it for the wait, it look about 3months .



Congrats!  So pretty


----------



## Giuliana

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 3074412
> View attachment 3074413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok finally she home with me today , my SA have to email to Paris for the price 7times , anyway she is home now , worth it for the wait, it look about 3months .




Congrats! That's an amazingly quick turnaround. Glad you were able to take her home today.


----------



## boo1689

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 3074412
> View attachment 3074413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok finally she home with me today , my SA have to email to Paris for the price 7times , anyway she is home now , worth it for the wait, it look about 3months .




Wow that's amazingly fast !! Congrats ~ it's a lovely combo !


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Nahreen

Darma said:


> Interior



Amazing combo. Congratulations.


----------



## Darma

MsHermesAU said:


> Wow, really? That is a super fast turnaround for your SO! I've never heard about the pricing issue though... you'd think Paris would've given the store the price when they sent the bag??
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bag Darma! How long was your wait?




 Thanks, MsHermesAU.  It took 14 months.


----------



## Darma

boo1689 said:


> absolutely stunning!! wow ~~ congrats~~


 


carlinha said:


> wow absolutely stunning!  congrats Darma!!!!


 


Nahreen said:


> Amazing combo. Congratulations.




Thank you, ladies!  I am beyond excitement


----------



## Kelly_76

Darma said:


> Interior




Congrats, Darma!
This combo looks absolutely amazing!
Enjoy her in good health!
[emoji170]


----------



## barbie444

I have a question to everyone who has placed and gotten their SO did your SA offer to place the SO  for you or did you ask? Even though I live in the US my main store is FSH and I have an SA there just wondering how I should ask to place a SO order
Thanks


----------



## stephmorris11

Still waiting from:

Oct 2013: RC B35 with anemone interior
Oct 2014: Etain B35 with rubis interior.........


AAAAH


----------



## kat99

barbie444 said:


> I have a question to everyone who has placed and gotten their SO did your SA offer to place the SO  for you or did you ask? Even though I live in the US my main store is FSH and I have an SA there just wondering how I should ask to place a SO order
> Thanks



Hi Barbie, if you have a regular SA I'd just ask them next you're there (or email/message if you do that with them). The worst they can say is that it isn't possible at the current time.


----------



## glamourbag

Darma said:


> Interior


So pretty Darma!


----------



## bagidiotic

barbie444 said:


> I have a question to everyone who has placed and gotten their SO did your SA offer to place the SO  for you or did you ask? Even though I live in the US my main store is FSH and I have an SA there just wondering how I should ask to place a SO order
> Thanks



Usually its by offering  from sm or sd not from sa and not from asking 
They will access the your profile  
Some will access your loyalty 
Or spending  record
Etc
Btw pls do not write email enquire  bout bags esp to fsh 
Its a no no formula 
All your emails will be screen before reaching  your sa
No answer  no reply will be given regarding  bags


----------



## barbie444

I'll be in Paris in September and hopefully I'll get another B  but I'll def ask I would love a B 35 in Gris T with a hot pink interior. 


kat99 said:


> Hi Barbie, if you have a regular SA I'd just ask them next you're there (or email/message if you do that with them). The worst they can say is that it isn't possible at the current time.


----------



## kozee

barbie444 said:


> I have a question to everyone who has placed and gotten their SO did your SA offer to place the SO  for you or did you ask? Even though I live in the US my main store is FSH and I have an SA there just wondering how I should ask to place a SO order
> Thanks



I asked both times.


----------



## ouija board

kozee said:


> I asked both times.



Same here. Both times that I placed an order, I had asked about a specific color or leather and was told it would be a special order.  Of course, my store is not FSH, so as Bagidiotic says, you may have to ask in person. I shop almost 100% by phone, so of course, my order had to be made by phone and fax.


----------



## KseniaAlvi

I was trying to order kelly white with gold hardware still waiting so long [emoji25]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Darma said:


> Interior



GORGEOUS, *Darma*!!! Major congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Chloesam

Darma said:


> Interior




Stunning Darma! Congratulations! Love your choice of blues!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MYH

Darma said:


> Here she is: B35 BE (togo) + turquoise (chevre)




This bag is gorgeous.  Congratulations.


----------



## HerLuv

Annlovebag said:


> Hi&#768; Herluv I'm glad you like it , I'm in US , yes I pay more , I think maybe the chreve leather cost more .



Ah good to know ... congrats again Ann and thanks for sharing. I hope mine comes soon.


----------



## audreylita

Got my bag last week after waiting about 3 1/2 months.   71 days is still my all time record but this is pretty impressive as well.


----------



## MsHermesAU

audreylita said:


> Got my bag last week after waiting about 3 1/2 months.   71 days is still my all time record but this is pretty impressive as well.



Wow, there are so many SOs arriving quickly! That's so exciting. 

What are the specs of your beauty audreylita?


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> Got my bag last week after waiting about 3 1/2 months.   71 days is still my all time record but this is pretty impressive as well.




Wow!! Congrats adreylita [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Fashionista421

It took around 9 1/2 months to get my kelly


----------



## LittleHermesgir

It took 6 months for my tri color croc Birkin


----------



## audreylita

MsHermesAU said:


> Wow, there are so many SOs arriving quickly! That's so exciting.
> 
> What are the specs of your beauty audreylita?



It's a 28 kelly in black chèvre, sellier with white contrast stitching, brushed silver hardware and rose jaipur interior.  Definitely my new favorite bag!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

audreylita said:


> It's a 28 kelly in black chèvre, sellier with white contrast stitching, brushed silver hardware and rose jaipur interior.  Definitely my new favorite bag!!!



Oh wow this sounds amazing! I would love to see photos


----------



## MsHermesAU

Fashionista421 said:


> It took around 9 1/2 months to get my kelly





LittleHermesgir said:


> It took 6 months for my tri color croc Birkin



Would love to see piccies!!  That's so great you both didn't have to wait too long


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Got my bag last week after waiting about 3 1/2 months.   71 days is still my all time record but this is pretty impressive as well.



Amazing time frame and major congrats, *audreylita*!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> It's a 28 kelly in black chèvre, sellier with white contrast stitching, brushed silver hardware and rose jaipur interior.  Definitely my new favorite bag!!!



An elegant combination and love the black chèvre sellier K28 with an RJ interior. Wowza.


----------



## Elina0408

audreylita said:


> It's a 28 kelly in black chèvre, sellier with white contrast stitching, brushed silver hardware and rose jaipur interior.  Definitely my new favorite bag!!!



I am sure it is amazing   Congratulations!


----------



## Elina0408

Darma said:


> Here she is: B35 BE (togo) + turquoise (chevre)



The most beautiful blue! Super congratulations!


----------



## Elina0408

Annlovebag said:


> View attachment 3074412
> View attachment 3074413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok finally she home with me today , my SA have to email to Paris for the price 7times , anyway she is home now , worth it for the wait, it look about 3months .



Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I hope mine gets here while I still have the strength to carry it.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Madam Bijoux said:


> I hope mine gets here while I still have the strength to carry it.



Awwww poor Madam Bijoux! Sending good H vibes your way! I hope your special bag arrives very soon


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## m8875

Was told by my SA my first SO got dropped by paris and I asked if I could replace the order and I was told I have to wait until next time...... Ugh....... I can't believe paris would cancel something and the boutique doesn't allow the client to replace the order right away.... I mean, the SO slot was given due to status achieved anyway so it should be replaced if order fails!


----------



## myism

m8875 said:


> Was told by my SA my first SO got dropped by paris and I asked if I could replace the order and I was told I have to wait until next time...... Ugh....... I can't believe paris would cancel something and the boutique doesn't allow the client to replace the order right away.... I mean, the SO slot was given due to status achieved anyway so it should be replaced if order fails!



i am so sorry to hear that  
they probably ran out of leather of the color you requested (supplier missed delivery for example) so they had to drop the order. and they cannot replace because ordering for this season's leather probably took place long time ago. which color/type of leather did you request if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## stephmorris11

I think by the time they do mine, they will run out for sure...

Rose Confetti and Anemone?  Come on H, that is a color of TODAY (for now).  Going on 2 years next month.  Sheesh.


----------



## babielovah

I'm still waiting for my 2013 special order...


----------



## bagidiotic

Madam Bijoux said:


> I hope mine gets here while I still have the strength to carry it.











stephmorris11 said:


> I think by the time they do mine, they will run out for sure...
> 
> Rose Confetti and Anemone?  Come on H, that is a color of TODAY (for now).  Going on 2 years next month.  Sheesh.











babielovah said:


> I'm still waiting for my 2013 special order...



Gosh they're  are taking  forever 
Dont feel special  anymore
Excitement  all gone
I can understand


----------



## Chloesam

I am so sorry you all haven't received your orders yet but it does help me feel a bit better to know that I am not alone. I have been waiting for a year and four months now, not near as long as many of you but it seems like FOREVER!!!!!! When I placed my order my SA said 6 months to a year. I ordered a black B with rouge H interior. 2 colors that are classic so I can't understand why they would be out of black or rouge H leathers. Have any of you ordered a black B before that took this long? Maybe I should ask my SA to contact Paris to see if the order is still in the system?


----------



## Chloesam

audreylita said:


> It's a 28 kelly in black chèvre, sellier with white contrast stitching, brushed silver hardware and rose jaipur interior.  Definitely my new favorite bag!!!




Audreylita did you post a pic of this AMAZING bag on a different thread? I would love to see it!


----------



## sparklyprincess

Chloesam said:


> I am so sorry you all haven't received your orders yet but it does help me feel a bit better to know that I am not alone. I have been waiting for a year and four months now, not near as long as many of you but it seems like FOREVER!!!!!! When I placed my order my SA said 6 months to a year. I ordered a black B with rouge H interior. 2 colors that are classic so I can't understand why they would be out of black or rouge H leathers. Have any of you ordered a black B before that took this long? Maybe I should ask my SA to contact Paris to see if the order is still in the system?




I had a black B in chevre for SO and it took one year.


----------



## bagidiotic

Chloesam said:


> I am so sorry you all haven't received your orders yet but it does help me feel a bit better to know that I am not alone. I have been waiting for a year and four months now, not near as long as many of you but it seems like FOREVER!!!!!! When I placed my order my SA said 6 months to a year. I ordered a black B with rouge H interior. 2 colors that are classic so I can't understand why they would be out of black or rouge H leathers. Have any of you ordered a black B before that took this long? Maybe I should ask my SA to contact Paris to see if the order is still in the system?



Precisely 
So discouraging  being a vip
From flame to sparks to ashes 
Haha


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chloesam said:


> I am so sorry you all haven't received your orders yet but it does help me feel a bit better to know that I am not alone. I have been waiting for a year and four months now, not near as long as many of you but it seems like FOREVER!!!!!! When I placed my order my SA said 6 months to a year. I ordered a black B with rouge H interior. 2 colors that are classic so I can't understand why they would be out of black or rouge H leathers. Have any of you ordered a black B before that took this long? Maybe I should ask my SA to contact Paris to see if the order is still in the system?


I was told a few months ago they were out of Rouge H Chèvre so maybe you ran into this shortage? Seems as though you should have made the window of opportunity but it is H.....


----------



## Chloesam

sparklyprincess said:


> I had a black B in chevre for SO and it took one year.



Good to know, thank you sparklyprincess!



bagidiotic said:


> Precisely
> So discouraging  being a vip
> From flame to sparks to ashes
> Haha



Thanks for making me smile bagidiotic! This is exactly how I feel right now!



QuelleFromage said:


> I was told a few months ago they were out of Rouge H Chèvre so maybe you ran into this shortage? Seems as though you should have made the window of opportunity but it is H.....




Thanks for the info Quelle! It helps to know this, maybe my order hasn't been lost. Fingers crossed.


----------



## jmen

Wondering if the leather choice makes a difference in the speed of delivery (or lack thereof) to a client.  For instance, would chevre take longer than togo or some other leather that is offered? 

Was anyone else offered to SO last fall in one color only rather than the usual bi-color that used to be mandatory?  

While others have waited a year or longer, I am at the brink of "throwing in the towel."  I don't like lines in banks, in stores -- I just don't do well on the waiting.  So what if it is Hermes (suck the air right otta da room)?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

Chloesam said:


> Good to know, thank you sparklyprincess!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for making me smile bagidiotic! This is exactly how I feel right now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info Quelle! It helps to know this, maybe my order hasn't been lost. Fingers crossed.



Tell me bout it ugh!!!
I still waiting  for  3 bags since 2013


----------



## audreylita

My newest baby.


----------



## bababebi

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.



Congratulations! Enjoy for many years!


----------



## Chloesam

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.


Love this bag! Great color combo, congratulations Audreylita!


----------



## ayc

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.



OMG!! this is gorgeous!!

do you mind share specs?


----------



## Nikonina

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.




Congratulations! Show us a mod shot


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.




Congratulations audreylita!! Enjoy [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## Serva1

Audreylita, your bag is so beautiful. I haven't found a BBK and have now been thinking about chevre with contrast lining. It was so nice to see your SO [emoji7]


----------



## twigz

Congratulations *audreylita*!! Stunning, I love the contrast lining!


----------



## bagidiotic

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.



Such a special  baby 
Bravo


----------



## periogirl28

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.



Congrats!


----------



## audreylita

ayc said:


> OMG!! this is gorgeous!!
> 
> do you mind share specs?



28 cm sellier kelly in black chèvre with contrast white stitching, brushed palladium hardware and rose jaipur interior.


----------



## rubysoma

audreylita said:


> 28 cm sellier kelly in black chèvre with contrast white stitching, brushed palladium hardware and rose jaipur interior.



Love your special horseshoe!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.



Wow, *audreylita* ! That's a stunning, classic Kelly. Love, love, love! Congratulations!
How long did you have to wait for this beauty?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> 28 cm sellier kelly in black chèvre with contrast white stitching, brushed palladium hardware and rose jaipur interior.



Gorgeous and major congrats on this beauty, *audreylita*!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bluenavy

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.


Love the combo.  congrats


----------



## SandySummer

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.




Great combination. Enjoy!


----------



## audreylita

**Chanel** said:


> Wow, *audreylita* ! That's a stunning, classic Kelly. Love, love, love! Congratulations!
> How long did you have to wait for this beauty?



It was about 3 1/2 months.


----------



## hopiko

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.


Gorgeous!  What a wonderful, useful and pretty Kelly!

Congrats!  Hope you have many happy years together!


----------



## **Chanel**

audreylita said:


> It was about 3 1/2 months.



Wow, that is incredibly fast .
Enjoy your beautiful new Kelly, it's really gorgeous .


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> 28 cm sellier kelly in black chèvre with contrast white stitching, brushed palladium hardware and rose jaipur interior.



beauty!!


----------



## audreylita

Thank you everyone!  I'm very happy.


----------



## boo1689

audreylita said:


> 28 cm sellier kelly in black chèvre with contrast white stitching, brushed palladium hardware and rose jaipur interior.




What a classic cutie !! And the turn time is phenomenal !!!!! Congrats ~~


----------



## ayc

audreylita said:


> It was about 3 1/2 months.




WOW !!

that's the shortest time that I know - Congrats!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

audreylita said:


> my newest baby.


tdf &#128525;


----------



## audreylita

ayc said:


> WOW !!
> 
> that's the shortest time that I know - Congrats!!



Actually if you look at post number one on this thread you'll see that I received a bag in 71 days.  I don't know if anyone has received anything faster so for me, that is a record.


----------



## ayc

audreylita said:


> Actually if you look at post number one on this thread you'll see that I received a bag in 71 days.  I don't know if anyone has received anything faster so for me, that is a record.



OMG..THAT'S AWESOME!! you are sooooo lucky!!


----------



## aynrand

I just want to say thank you to the forum, and especially those members contributing to threads related to Special Orders.  For a rookie like me, the information here is invaluable.  When I was first invited to order this past April, I had no idea what to do.  I get to pick a color?  Leather swatches? Podium?  Huh...?  So many of the posts here, filled with fantastic insight and guidance, not to mention the library of photos, helped me narrow my choice and manage my expectations.


My Birkin 30 in Ardoise came in last week in just under four months.  And while I'm pleased with the finished piece, my quest for the perfect Gray Birkin will likely continue. 


Again, thank you!


----------



## rubysoma

aynrand said:


> I just want to say thank you to the forum, and especially those members contributing to threads related to Special Orders.  For a rookie like me, the information here is invaluable.  When I was first invited to order this past April, I had no idea what to do.  I get to pick a color?  Leather swatches? Podium?  Huh...?  So many of the posts here, filled with fantastic insight and guidance, not to mention the library of photos, helped me narrow my choice and manage my expectations.
> 
> 
> My Birkin 30 in Ardoise came in last week in just under four months.  And while I'm pleased with the finished piece, my quest for the perfect Gray Birkin will likely continue.
> 
> 
> Again, thank you!



Would love to see your birkin. Are you not very satisfied with Ardoise if you're still looking for a perfect Gray birkin?  Maybe graphite next time?


----------



## aynrand

rubysoma said:


> Would love to see your birkin. Are you not very satisfied with Ardoise if you're still looking for a perfect Gray birkin?  Maybe graphite next time?


 


I do love graphite!  Ardoise remains my favorite, but in the chevre, the saturation is very dark, almost plombish.  I probably needed to play with the stitch and interior.  Still working on a good pic but I did post one to #tpf last night


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## **Chanel**

aynrand said:


> I just want to say thank you to the forum, and especially those members contributing to threads related to Special Orders.  For a rookie like me, the information here is invaluable.  When I was first invited to order this past April, I had no idea what to do.  I get to pick a color?  Leather swatches? Podium?  Huh...?  So many of the posts here, filled with fantastic insight and guidance, not to mention the library of photos, helped me narrow my choice and manage my expectations.
> 
> 
> My Birkin 30 in Ardoise came in last week in just under four months.  And while I'm pleased with the finished piece, my quest for the perfect Gray Birkin will likely continue.
> 
> 
> Again, thank you!



Wow, that's another short wait, congratulations on your new B !

I placed mine 2,5 month ago, I am curious if it will be here before Christmas or not...and more important if I am even going to like the combination. I went with my SA's suggestion, now I only hope I will love it once it arrives .


----------



## Chloesam

Hi all. After a year and a half wait I finally got the call that my S.O. Is in! When my SA called I was expecting her to tell me that another bag I was looking for was ready for me to pick up. Instead she informed me that my SO will take the place of that bag and I won't be able to purchase another until next year. When I placed this SO I was told that a SO was not part or the 2 bag quota. I don't have an unlimited supply of cash and I have spent quite a large amount of money since January to get my 2nd bag this year. I know it's not a terrible predicament to be in but I still feel that I should be able to get the bag I requested as well as my SO. Has anyone else heard of this being a new policy from Hermes that SO's are now part of your 2 bag a year quota?


----------



## myism

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. After a year and a half wait I finally got the call that my S.O. Is in! When my SA called I was expecting her to tell me that another bag I was looking for was ready for me to pick up. Instead she informed me that my SO will take the place of that bag and I won't be able to purchase another until next year. When I placed this SO I was told that a SO was not part or the 2 bag quota. I don't have an unlimited supply of cash and I have spent quite a large amount of money since January to get my 2nd bag this year. I know it's not a terrible predicament to be in but I still feel that I should be able to get the bag I requested as well as my SO. Has anyone else heard of this being a new policy from Hermes that SO's are now part of your 2 bag a year quota?



May I know where you are located?

When I asked about this in late July I was told it doesn't count as quota and I am located in the US.


----------



## crazyforbag

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. After a year and a half wait I finally got the call that my S.O. Is in! When my SA called I was expecting her to tell me that another bag I was looking for was ready for me to pick up. Instead she informed me that my SO will take the place of that bag and I won't be able to purchase another until next year. When I placed this SO I was told that a SO was not part or the 2 bag quota. I don't have an unlimited supply of cash and I have spent quite a large amount of money since January to get my 2nd bag this year. I know it's not a terrible predicament to be in but I still feel that I should be able to get the bag I requested as well as my SO. Has anyone else heard of this being a new policy from Hermes that SO's are now part of your 2 bag a year quota?




The last time I was told (April/May), SO doesn't count as a quota.


----------



## hopiko

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. After a year and a half wait I finally got the call that my S.O. Is in! When my SA called I was expecting her to tell me that another bag I was looking for was ready for me to pick up. Instead she informed me that my SO will take the place of that bag and I won't be able to purchase another until next year. When I placed this SO I was told that a SO was not part or the 2 bag quota. I don't have an unlimited supply of cash and I have spent quite a large amount of money since January to get my 2nd bag this year. I know it's not a terrible predicament to be in but I still feel that I should be able to get the bag I requested as well as my SO. Has anyone else heard of this being a new policy from Hermes that SO's are now part of your 2 bag a year quota?



This was not the case for me earlier this year.  I might have been given special treatment as one bag was to replace a " defective" one purchased last year.  It seems rather unfair.  SO should count toward allotment when it is ordered.   I think you should get both!


----------



## Chloesam

myism said:


> May I know where you are located?
> 
> When I asked about this in late July I was told it doesn't count as quota and I am located in the US.




Myism, I am in the U.S. as well.


----------



## myism

Chloesam said:


> Myism, I am in the U.S. as well.



Maybe try to talk to your SA and maybe SM again about this? Hopefully you will get both bags!


----------



## ayc

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. After a year and a half wait I finally got the call that my S.O. Is in! When my SA called I was expecting her to tell me that another bag I was looking for was ready for me to pick up. Instead she informed me that my SO will take the place of that bag and I won't be able to purchase another until next year. When I placed this SO I was told that a SO was not part or the 2 bag quota. I don't have an unlimited supply of cash and I have spent quite a large amount of money since January to get my 2nd bag this year. I know it's not a terrible predicament to be in but I still feel that I should be able to get the bag I requested as well as my SO. Has anyone else heard of this being a new policy from Hermes that SO's are now part of your 2 bag a year quota?



from my store, my SA and SM - SO does count as quota


----------



## Chloesam

ayc said:


> from my store, my SA and SM - SO does count as quota



ayc, are you in the US as well?


----------



## ayc

Chloesam said:


> ayc, are you in the US as well?




yes


----------



## pcil

Chloesam said:


> Hi all. After a year and a half wait I finally got the call that my S.O. Is in! When my SA called I was expecting her to tell me that another bag I was looking for was ready for me to pick up. Instead she informed me that my SO will take the place of that bag and I won't be able to purchase another until next year. When I placed this SO I was told that a SO was not part or the 2 bag quota. I don't have an unlimited supply of cash and I have spent quite a large amount of money since January to get my 2nd bag this year. I know it's not a terrible predicament to be in but I still feel that I should be able to get the bag I requested as well as my SO. Has anyone else heard of this being a new policy from Hermes that SO's are now part of your 2 bag a year quota?




Yes for me it's part of the quota too. If you get a bag before your SO comes in, then they will let you buy the SO in addition to the bag you already got. But if your SO comes in before you buy a bag for that semester, your SO is your quota. This is what the SM and SA told me.


----------



## Chloesam

pcil said:


> Yes for me it's part of the quota too. If you get a bag before your SO comes in, then they will let you buy the SO in addition to the bag you already got. But if your SO comes in before you buy a bag for that semester, your SO is your quota. This is what the SM and SA told me.




It seems like such an arbitrary rule. It's all about good timing or bad. Last week I was told a bag I wanted was on hold but had been for some time and they were going to release it. If they had released the hold and sold it to me last week I would be doing a double reveal and my bank account would be dealt a severe blow. . But because they didn't release the hold last week I no longer am given the option to buy the bag. It is a double standard for sure. If the bag had been available last month, last week or 2 days ago no problem but now that my SO has arrived it is no longer an option? It really makes no logical sense, which is why I firmly believe SO's should not be part of the 2 bag quota.  Too bad my opinion doesn't count.


----------



## audreylita

This rule seems to depend on who you're talking to and which the wind is blowing that day.


----------



## marbella8

audreylita said:


> This rule seems to depend on who you're talking to and which the wind is blowing that day.



ITA. My local store "seems" to have the same rule, making it part of your quota, if the SO comes in as a second bag, but if you purchase 2-regular bags, then the SO comes in afterward, you are fine. However, with H, I have seen this not apply to certain people. 

Hope you've been well, haven't seen you on the H forum for a while !


----------



## pcil

Chloesam said:


> It seems like such an arbitrary rule. It's all about good timing or bad. Last week I was told a bag I wanted was on hold but had been for some time and they were going to release it. If they had released the hold and sold it to me last week I would be doing a double reveal and my bank account would be dealt a severe blow. . But because they didn't release the hold last week I no longer am given the option to buy the bag. It is a double standard for sure. If the bag had been available last month, last week or 2 days ago no problem but now that my SO has arrived it is no longer an option? It really makes no logical sense, which is why I firmly believe SO's should not be part of the 2 bag quota.  Too bad my opinion doesn't count.



I agree! I was so upset too last semester I turned down several bags and then my SO came unexpectedly and I was told I can't get another bag until the next semester. I know under special circumstances(or for special VVVVIP), they do bend the "rules". Last year when I keep getting skunk bags, I ended up getting 3 bags that year.

Looking fwd for your SO pic!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TankerToad

pcil said:


> Yes for me it's part of the quota too. If you get a bag before your SO comes in, then they will let you buy the SO in addition to the bag you already got. But if your SO comes in before you buy a bag for that semester, your SO is your quota. This is what the SM and SA told me.



This.


----------



## Daisu

aynrand said:


> I just want to say thank you to the forum, and especially those members contributing to threads related to Special Orders.  For a rookie like me, the information here is invaluable.  When I was first invited to order this past April, I had no idea what to do.  I get to pick a color?  Leather swatches? Podium?  Huh...?  So many of the posts here, filled with fantastic insight and guidance, not to mention the library of photos, helped me narrow my choice and manage my expectations.
> 
> 
> My Birkin 30 in Ardoise came in last week in just under four months.  And while I'm pleased with the finished piece, my quest for the perfect Gray Birkin will likely continue.
> 
> 
> Again, thank you!




I completely echo your sentiments, aynrand! Thanks everyone for the extremely helpful information. I especially love seeing the photos of all the beautiful SO's.

I can't wait to see photos of yours!! The color + leather is of particular interest to me [emoji6]


----------



## ThierryH

audreylita said:


> My newest baby.



Major congrats, audreylita! What a stunning bag! Enjoy your newest baby!


----------



## rdgldy

audreylita, what a stunner!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Chloesam

My first SO finally arrived! Introducing...black B 35 Epsom with Rouge H chevre lining. Brushed gold hardware and custom pockets, no contrast stitching. This will definitely be my workhorse. Is it weird that I am so excited to finally have my own "U" stamped bag?  Thanks for letting me share my joy!
	

		
			
		

		
	






I posted a reveal thread with more pictures. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kelly_76

Major congrats, Chloesam! What a lovely colour combo and I love the brushed gold HW. Enjoy!


----------



## SandySummer

Chloesam said:


> My first SO finally arrived! Introducing...black B 35 Epsom with Rouge H chevre lining. Brushed gold hardware and custom pockets, no contrast stitching. This will definitely be my workhorse. Is it weird that I am so excited to finally have my own "U" stamped bag?  Thanks for letting me share my joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099708
> View attachment 3099709
> View attachment 3099711
> 
> 
> I posted a reveal thread with more pictures. [emoji173]&#65039;




Subtle and gorgeous!


----------



## bagidiotic

Chloesam said:


> My first SO finally arrived! Introducing...black B 35 Epsom with Rouge H chevre lining. Brushed gold hardware and custom pockets, no contrast stitching. This will definitely be my workhorse. Is it weird that I am so excited to finally have my own "U" stamped bag?  Thanks for letting me share my joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099708
> View attachment 3099709
> View attachment 3099711
> 
> 
> I posted a reveal thread with more pictures. [emoji173]&#65039;



Yes 
It's exciting because it's your own creation and selected people get to do only
Congrats


----------



## Chloesam

Kelly_76 said:


> Major congrats, Chloesam! What a lovely colour combo and I love the brushed gold HW. Enjoy!







SandySummer said:


> Subtle and gorgeous!







bagidiotic said:


> Yes
> It's exciting because it's your own creation and selected people get to do only
> Congrats




Thank you for your kind words Kelly, SandySummer and bagidiotic!


----------



## pcil

Chloesam said:


> My first SO finally arrived! Introducing...black B 35 Epsom with Rouge H chevre lining. Brushed gold hardware and custom pockets, no contrast stitching. This will definitely be my workhorse. Is it weird that I am so excited to finally have my own "U" stamped bag?  Thanks for letting me share my joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099708
> View attachment 3099709
> View attachment 3099711
> 
> 
> I posted a reveal thread with more pictures. [emoji173]&#65039;



So PRETTY!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Chloesam said:


> My first SO finally arrived! Introducing...black B 35 Epsom with Rouge H chevre lining. Brushed gold hardware and custom pockets, no contrast stitching. This will definitely be my workhorse. Is it weird that I am so excited to finally have my own "U" stamped bag?  Thanks for letting me share my joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099708
> View attachment 3099709
> View attachment 3099711
> 
> 
> I posted a reveal thread with more pictures. [emoji173]&#65039;



So fabluous! And Horseshoe stamps are addictive.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Thank you for sharing! That's a really lovely bag with a 'surprise' inside 
Can't wait to be offered one..! Lucky you. Congratulations and enjoy


----------



## Chloesam

periogirl28 said:


> So fabluous! And Horseshoe stamps are addictive.




Periogirl, you are so right!!!! I am already planning my next one. My SM said for sure this fall/winter! I am so excited! Decisions, Decisions....


----------



## Chloesam

pcil said:


> So PRETTY!!!!!




Thank you pcil! 



Hermesdiorduo said:


> Thank you for sharing! That's a really lovely bag with a 'surprise' inside
> Can't wait to be offered one..! Lucky you. Congratulations and enjoy




Thank you Hermesdiorduo! I hope you get your chance very soon, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Chloesam, the first SO must feel very special and thrilling. You chose a very classic black&rouge H, something I have been thinking about too, since I don't have a black bag yet. So exited for you and love the brushed ghw with rouge H.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## aynrand

Daisu said:


> I completely echo your sentiments, aynrand! Thanks everyone for the extremely helpful information. I especially love seeing the photos of all the beautiful SO's.
> 
> I can't wait to see photos of yours!! The color + leather is of particular interest to me [emoji6]


 



Here's my new baby...


----------



## periogirl28

aynrand said:


> Here's my new baby...



Congrats, always so lovely to receive an SO.


----------



## bagidiotic

aynrand said:


> Here's my new baby...



Congrats 
Tell us the specs of your so


----------



## Chloesam

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Chloesam, the first SO must feel very special and thrilling. You chose a very classic black&rouge H, something I have been thinking about too, since I don't have a black bag yet. So exited for you and love the brushed ghw with rouge H.




Thank you Serva! Now that I have a few "classics" I may get a bit more adventurous on my next SO. That being said I am slightly conservative so my idea of adventurous will still be a neutral color with maybe contrast stitching. Possibly a pretty dark blue or Rasin or most likely rouge H box.


----------



## Serva1

Chloesam said:


> Thank you Serva! Now that I have a few "classics" I may get a bit more adventurous on my next SO. That being said I am slightly conservative so my idea of adventurous will still be a neutral color with maybe contrast stitching. Possibly a pretty dark blue or Rasin or most likely rouge H box.




Let's hope box will be available for SO (I wasn't offered box earlier this year). I went adventurous, because I need a summer bag, but hoping to get back to "classics"next time. I'm craving for black box, black chevre with rougeH interior...and that beautiful navy blue bag with red interior (& something exotic).


----------



## Daisu

aynrand said:


> Here's my new baby...




Thanks so much for sharing the photo! It's a lovely bag [emoji173]&#65039; I'm also on the hunt for the perfect grey [emoji4]


----------



## Serva1

aynrand said:


> Here's my new baby...




Congrats aynrand, first time I see ardoise in chevre. I also love grey. In chevre it looks very dark.Thank you for sharing a pic of both your beauties and yes I too love the horseshoe stamp ( still waiting for my first)...


----------



## hopiko

Chloesam said:


> My first SO finally arrived! Introducing...black B 35 Epsom with Rouge H chevre lining. Brushed gold hardware and custom pockets, no contrast stitching. This will definitely be my workhorse. Is it weird that I am so excited to finally have my own "U" stamped bag?  Thanks for letting me share my joy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099708
> View attachment 3099709
> View attachment 3099711
> 
> 
> I posted a reveal thread with more pictures. [emoji173]&#65039;



ChloeSam, congrats!  This is a gorgeous, everyday bag with a lovely surprise inside!  Lovely!  Enjoy her!



aynrand said:


> Here's my new baby...



Your new SO is stunning!  Can we see more pics?  What color is inside?  Congratulations!


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Let's hope box will be available for SO (I wasn't offered box earlier this year). I went adventurous, because I need a summer bag, but hoping to get back to "classics"next time. I'm craving for black box, black chevre with rougeH interior...and that beautiful navy blue bag with red interior (& something exotic).




Oh do please let us know. I think Box even for SO hasn't been offered for a long time. My SA from FSH says she has limited Black, Blue Marine and RH leather but I think they were mostly used for the writing sets! Sigh.


----------



## aynrand

Thank you!  


Here's a couple more photos, against a gray wall, and next to a black FT and black Kelly.  The inside of the SO is Noir...very difficult to photograph against the gray.  No question, I should have gone with a richer contrasting color, although probably still a neutral.   


I am thrilled that it seems the fall collection (finally) has several gray pieces, and I was able to pick up a pair of suede flats and booties that will work with Ardoise.  A couple scarves too


----------



## picabo

aynrand said:


> Here's my new baby...




Absolutely gorgeous!!!  Both items


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Oh do please let us know. I think Box even for SO hasn't been offered for a long time. My SA from FSH says she has limited Black, Blue Marine and RH leather but I think they were mostly used for the writing sets! Sigh.




Thank you for the info [emoji1]


----------



## rainongyt

actually can i check how am i able to place an order for birkin?


----------



## Serva1

aynrand said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Here's a couple more photos, against a gray wall, and next to a black FT and black Kelly.  The inside of the SO is Noir...very difficult to photograph against the gray.  No question, I should have gone with a richer contrasting color, although probably still a neutral




Thank you for the comparison pic [emoji1] Ardoise looks definitely dark grey with a hint of metal when next to the black K.


----------



## QuelleFromage

aynrand said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Here's a couple more photos, against a gray wall, and next to a black FT and black Kelly.  The inside of the SO is Noir...very difficult to photograph against the gray.  No question, I should have gone with a richer contrasting color, although probably still a neutral.
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that it seems the fall collection (finally) has several gray pieces, and I was able to pick up a pair of suede flats and booties that will work with Ardoise.  A couple scarves too


Love the Ardoise! I was considering it as well....I think you made a great, subtle choice!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

aynrand said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Here's a couple more photos, against a gray wall, and next to a black FT and black Kelly.  The inside of the SO is Noir...very difficult to photograph against the gray.  No question, I should have gone with a richer contrasting color, although probably still a neutral.
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that it seems the fall collection (finally) has several gray pieces, and I was able to pick up a pair of suede flats and booties that will work with Ardoise.  A couple scarves too



Lovely and classic!


----------



## Chloesam

hopiko said:


> ChloeSam, congrats!  This is a gorgeous, everyday bag with a lovely surprise inside!  Lovely!  Enjoy her! !




Thank you hopiko! I know she will make me happy for years to come.


----------



## Chloesam

aynrand said:


> Here's my new baby...




Gorgeous aynrand! What a lovely choice! I just adore chèvre and I will be using it for my next SO if box isn't available. Congrats!


----------



## aynrand

Thank you Chloesam-- and congrats to you too!


----------



## pcil

aynrand said:


> Here's my new baby...



That's so pretty!


----------



## boo1689

aynrand said:


> Here's my new baby...




Timeless elegance ! Congrats on this beauty !!


----------



## sassygee

I got a call on Tuesday that my special order and arrived. I was happy beyond belief and overjoyed. I have been getting a little concerned that I was going to hit the three-year I was told that the blue paon (interior) was no longer available for this year and they substituted BP with blue Aztec. It was a good substitute color selection. I was able to go in today and pick up my new Togo rouge garrance 30 cm B with GH.  Without further adieu  Patience is a virtue 

30 cm Togo Rouge Garrance with Blue Aztec interior






Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## sassygee

Sorry I just noticed that the interior picture didn't show up. it's been a while since I posted.


----------



## Elina0408

sassygee said:


> Sorry I just noticed that the interior picture didn't show up. it's been a while since I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104947
> View attachment 3104948
> View attachment 3104950



Congratulations on this beaty!


----------



## sassygee

Elina0408 said:


> Congratulations on this beaty!




*Thanks so much Elina0408.  The waiting was definitely worth it!*


----------



## Elina0408

sassygee said:


> *Thanks so much Elina0408.  The waiting was definitely worth it!*



I understand... the waiting is nerve wracking


----------



## bagidiotic

sassygee said:


> I got a call on Tuesday that my special order and arrived. I was happy beyond belief and overjoyed. I have been getting a little concerned that I was going to hit the three-year I was told that the blue paon (interior) was no longer available for this year and they substituted BP with blue Aztec. It was a good substitute color selection. I was able to go in today and pick up my new Togo rouge garrance 30 cm B with GH.  Without further adieu  Patience is a virtue
> 
> 30 cm Togo Rouge Garrance with Blue Aztec interior
> View attachment 3104938
> View attachment 3104940
> View attachment 3104942
> View attachment 3104944
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats 
Sweet looking  b


----------



## sassygee

bagidiotic said:


> Congrats
> Sweet looking  b




*Thanks so much bagidiotic.*


----------



## Daisu

aynrand said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Here's a couple more photos, against a gray wall, and next to a black FT and black Kelly.  The inside of the SO is Noir...very difficult to photograph against the gray.  No question, I should have gone with a richer contrasting color, although probably still a neutral.
> 
> 
> I am thrilled that it seems the fall collection (finally) has several gray pieces, and I was able to pick up a pair of suede flats and booties that will work with Ardoise.  A couple scarves too




Thanks for the additional photos! It helps to see it next to the black kelly


----------



## Daisu

sassygee said:


> Sorry I just noticed that the interior picture didn't show up. it's been a while since I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104947
> View attachment 3104948
> View attachment 3104950




Must've been so nice to get this after a 3 year wait! Congratulations!! It's beautiful and blue is such a vibrant shade [emoji170]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## pcil

sassygee said:


> I got a call on Tuesday that my special order and arrived. I was happy beyond belief and overjoyed. I have been getting a little concerned that I was going to hit the three-year I was told that the blue paon (interior) was no longer available for this year and they substituted BP with blue Aztec. It was a good substitute color selection. I was able to go in today and pick up my new Togo rouge garrance 30 cm B with GH.  Without further adieu  Patience is a virtue
> 
> 30 cm Togo Rouge Garrance with Blue Aztec interior
> View attachment 3104938
> View attachment 3104940
> View attachment 3104942
> View attachment 3104944
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




It's so pretty! Congrats! Well worth the wait!!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats sassygee, so happy you got your SO and thank you for sharing pics of this beautiful bag [emoji7]


----------



## starstarz

sassygee said:


> I got a call on Tuesday that my special order and arrived. I was happy beyond belief and overjoyed. I have been getting a little concerned that I was going to hit the three-year I was told that the blue paon (interior) was no longer available for this year and they substituted BP with blue Aztec. It was a good substitute color selection. I was able to go in today and pick up my new Togo rouge garrance 30 cm B with GH.  Without further adieu  Patience is a virtue
> 
> 30 cm Togo Rouge Garrance with Blue Aztec interior
> View attachment 3104938
> View attachment 3104940
> View attachment 3104942
> View attachment 3104944
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



This is gorgeous! So if Bleu Paon is no longer on production? Planning to have this for my next SO....


----------



## doves75

sassygee said:


> I got a call on Tuesday that my special order and arrived. I was happy beyond belief and overjoyed. I have been getting a little concerned that I was going to hit the three-year I was told that the blue paon (interior) was no longer available for this year and they substituted BP with blue Aztec. It was a good substitute color selection. I was able to go in today and pick up my new Togo rouge garrance 30 cm B with GH.  Without further adieu  Patience is a virtue
> 
> 30 cm Togo Rouge Garrance with Blue Aztec interior
> View attachment 3104938
> View attachment 3104940
> View attachment 3104942
> View attachment 3104944
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.







sassygee said:


> Sorry I just noticed that the interior picture didn't show up. it's been a while since I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104947
> View attachment 3104948
> View attachment 3104950




Congratulations sassygee....really love the bold red and lovely blue combination. Enjoy....Is this your 1st SO? I always remember my 1st....so special [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sassygee

Daisu said:


> Must've been so nice to get this after a 3 year wait! Congratulations!! It's beautiful and blue is such a vibrant shade [emoji170]


*Luckily, I didn't quite make it ti three years.  I continually learn in life to be patient  It was definitely worth the wait.  While the interior wasn't my first choice...it is actually breathtaking.  Again, /thanks so much!*


----------



## sassygee

doves75 said:


> Congratulations sassygee....really love the bold red and lovely blue combination. Enjoy....Is this your 1st SO? I always remember my 1st....so special [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


*Yes Doves75,  I was offered about five years ago but the colors I wanted wasn't offered.  I wanted Rouge Garrance for the exterior and Lagoon for interior and was unable to do a special order.  I later decided to compromise after being told that Lagoon was not offered for a few years on Blue Paon.  I then waited an additional 1.5 years and ordered the Blue Paon.  Long and short of it...i waited for a few years for this special order and it finally arrived...with a substitute Blue Aztec interior.  Yes, I am an excited SO newly!  Thanks for sharing in my joy.  Luckily for me,  I was able to buy several SLG's in lagoon (except for an Ulysses)*


----------



## sassygee

starstarz said:


> This is gorgeous! So if Bleu Paon is no longer on production? Planning to have this for my next SO....


*Starsstarz, I was informed yesterday that Blue Paon will be offered again this year.  I did see some TPFers did get their orders of Blue Paon.  I imagined they simply run out for me as the Metier and SM substituted the BA for the interior since I called once a month to inquire about the status.  Hopefully, you will be able to order in Chevre. Lucky for me, I bought several SLG's in Blue Paon.  Haha! I also bought several in Lagoon as well since aqua, teal, or bluegreens are my favorite nonclassical color (red and navy are my absolute faves).  I wish you luck with your order. *


----------



## sassygee

pcil said:


> It's so pretty! Congrats! Well worth the wait!!



*  Thanks so much pcil.  As you know the Hermes waiting game alway test our patience!*



Serva1 said:


> Congrats sassygee, so happy you got your SO and thank you for sharing pics of this beautiful bag [emoji7]



*Thanks so much Serva1, I plan on enjoying her for many years.  This is my first 30cm B!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sassygee said:


> Sorry&#8230; I just noticed that the interior picture didn't show up. it's been a while since I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104947
> View attachment 3104948
> View attachment 3104950



OMG SASSYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! She's amazing!!!!! I can't believe how long it took though but I'm o happy for you dear you have been so patient!!!!!!!!!!! R u just thrilled with BA interior????? Darling I chose BA interior for my SO too!!!!!! Can't wait to receive mine but I'd love to hear your thoughts on the color! 

Also, can you post a comparison pic of Blue Paon and Lagoon??? If BP is available for SO this round I am going to turn into an instant beggar the moment I see my SA


----------



## bluerosespf

sassygee said:


> *Starsstarz, I was informed yesterday that Blue Paon will be offered again this year.  I did see some TPFers did get their orders of Blue Paon.  I imagined they simply run out for me as the Metier and SM substituted the BA for the interior since I called once a month to inquire about the status.  Hopefully, you will be able to order in Chevre. Lucky for me, I bought several SLG's in Blue Paon.  Haha! I also bought several in Lagoon as well since aqua, teal, or bluegreens are my favorite nonclassical color (red and navy are my absolute faves).  I wish you luck with your order. *



I'm going on 2 years (November) for my Blue Paon K28 SO. Hopefully H offering it again means that it'll turn up before I forget why I wanted it in the first place.


----------



## sassygee

bluerosespf said:


> I'm going on 2 years (November) for my Blue Paon K28 SO. Hopefully H offering it again means that it'll turn up before I forget why I wanted it in the first place.


*Wishing you luck on Blue Paon.  Perhaps it was not available for me since it was an interior versus an exterior color. Crossing my fingers for you!  Good luck and post when you get it!*


----------



## Chloesam

sassygee said:


> Sorry I just noticed that the interior picture didn't show up. it's been a while since I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104947
> View attachment 3104948
> View attachment 3104950




Wow! What a stunner! Love the color combo. Nothing more beautiful than H reds and blues. Congrats!


----------



## sassygee

Israeli__flava,

Here are some pics from some things in my wallet.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Turquoise Ulysses, blue hydra swift leather Dogon wallet, blue Paon chevre Kari, blue lagoon swift bebop, blue paon Epsom Calvi 







The last three photos are Blue Paon in Epson leather and chevre leather. Blue lagoon in 'swift leather.  Hath

I think your pink with the blue Aztec will look good.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Blue Aztec in Batista, blue lagoon in bebop, blue paon in  Karo. I forgot to ask the Batista. All taken today in natural light around 1110. A.m.


----------



## sassygee

Chloesam said:


> Wow! What a stunner! Love the color combo. Nothing more beautiful than H reds and blues. Congrats!


Thanks so much Chloesam.  Mutual admiration society...I love your new classic black 35 with RH interior SO as well.  It was very exciting, as you well know, getting your first SO.  Enjoy your new Black beauty, go ahead and take her outside, and enjoy it!  Again, congrats to you.


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG SASSYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! She's amazing!!!!! I can't believe how long it took though but I'm o happy for you dear you have been so patient!!!!!!!!!!! R u just thrilled with BA interior????? Darling I chose BA interior for my SO too!!!!!! Can't wait to receive mine but I'd love to hear your thoughts on the color!
> 
> Also, can you post a comparison pic of Blue Paon and Lagoon??? If BP is available for SO this round I am going to turn into an instant beggar the moment I see my SA


* I posted picks for you via my IPhone.  HTH *


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sassygee said:


> * I posted picks for you via my IPhone.  HTH *



Thanks babe!!! You have much a wonderful collxn of blues!!! I sort of wish I would've thought to order RShocking with RSukura interior like Hopiko did but I think I will love BA as well. It's such a lovely blue that I know I will smile everytime I see it!!!! I think based on the pics of BP, I would prefer Blue Atoll.... I want a lighter shade with a tiny bit of green undertone. I think BP is too dark for what I have in mind....

Congrats again dear!!!!!


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks babe!!! You have much a wonderful collxn of blues!!! I sort of wish I would've thought to order RShocking with RSukura interior like Hopiko did but I think I will love BA as well. It's such a lovely blue that I know I will smile everytime I see it!!!! I think based on the pics of BP, I would prefer Blue Atoll.... I want a lighter shade with a tiny bit of green undertone. I think BP is too dark for what I have in mind....
> 
> Congrats again dear!!!!!


*Your welcome...my SA and the SM thought that the bright BA may actually have been a better selection.  I have adjusted easily and love the bright pop of color when I open my new B.  I know sometimes it is difficult to make the selections.  Sometimes you will hear about another section color that may not have been on the list or that you really didn't deliberately think through but, I am sure that you will love you new B.   BA always seems to be available as they make many signature small leather goods such as the duck and other leather animals with the signature orange on the exterior and BA on the interior or backside.  I think you will be happy.  If they have already accepted your order several months ago, I don't know if you can change the color.  I know it may or may not be frowned up (not sure).  Perhaps other TPFers can comment.
 I hope you get yours soon.  Shocking Rose and Blue Aztec will be a nice bright contrast.  What size and leather did you select.  I assume a 30cm and perhaps chèvre?  Sounds like it will be very bright and cherry...similar to your personality.  I/B]*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

You hit the nail on the head with the specs! Going to my H tomorrow for other stuff but hoping to see my baby show up soon!!! Thx for your kind words!!!! No, def won't change my order.... I know I will love it... Xoxoxo


----------



## gazalia

Hi 

Any special orders from February arrived in Europe yet?
Still waiting..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sassygee said:


> Sorry I just noticed that the interior picture didn't show up. it's been a while since I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104947
> View attachment 3104948
> View attachment 3104950



Love your pics of the interior ~ this combination is seriously GORGEOUS. Major congrats and well worth the wait IMO, *sassygee*.


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> You hit the nail on the head with the specs! Going to my H tomorrow for other stuff but hoping to see my baby show up soon!!! Thx for your kind words!!!! No, def won't change my order.... I know I will love it... Xoxoxo



* I wish you luck on your  New special order RS 30 cm Birkin  and hope you get your soon.  chèvre should look really nice. *



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your pics of the interior ~ this combination is seriously GORGEOUS. Major congrats and well worth the wait IMO, *sassygee*.


* Thanks so much Vigee!   I love the little pop of color inside. I'm sure it'll bring many years of joy.  *


----------



## birkinmary

My SO just arrived!!!  resents

It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW


----------



## Elina0408

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253



Gorgeous! Congratulations again! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## boo1689

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> 
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253




Wow!!! Cute cute SO~ super congrats !!!! 15 months is def worth the wait !


----------



## luckylove

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253



So gorgeous! Congratulations on your long awaited B!


----------



## SugarMama

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253



Gorgeous!  ,


----------



## doves75

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> 
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253




She's so cute and beautiful [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## jyyanks

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> 
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253




H Heaven!!! Congrats on your beaufiful SO!


----------



## hermes_obsessed

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253



SO beautiful!! If I ever am offered to get an SO this would definitely be on my list of possibles as those are my sorority colors. I love it! Congrats!!


----------



## pcil

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253



Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253



Congrats 
Lovely  pairing  for blue


----------



## hopiko

sassygee said:


> I got a call on Tuesday that my special order and arrived. I was happy beyond belief and overjoyed. I have been getting a little concerned that I was going to hit the three-year I was told that the blue paon (interior) was no longer available for this year and they substituted BP with blue Aztec. It was a good substitute color selection. I was able to go in today and pick up my new Togo rouge garrance 30 cm B with GH.  Without further adieu  Patience is a virtue
> 
> 30 cm Togo Rouge Garrance with Blue Aztec interior
> View attachment 3104938
> View attachment 3104940
> View attachment 3104942
> View attachment 3104944
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Congrats, Sassy!  This is a great b!  I love garrance, it is a wonderful red...and Aztec is such a bright surprise coming from inside!  She was well worth the wait!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks babe!!! You have much a wonderful collxn of blues!!! I sort of wish I would've thought to order RShocking with RSukura interior like Hopiko did but I think I will love BA as well. It's such a lovely blue that I know I will smile everytime I see it!!!! I think based on the pics of BP, I would prefer Blue Atoll.... I want a lighter shade with a tiny bit of green undertone. I think BP is too dark for what I have in mind....
> 
> Congrats again dear!!!!!



IF!  Your SO is going to bee totally AMAZING!  Aztec is going to make the RS pop even more!  RS is such a stunning color and your B will be even more AMAZING when you open her up and get that burst of blue!  Hope she comes soon!

And, FYI....for reference...Kelly in my avatar is blue paon in chèvre..it has very strong green undertones.


----------



## hopiko

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253



Mary!  Congrats on such a beautiful baby B!  These blues work so well together!  Enjoy her!


----------



## rubysoma

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253



congratulations! SO beautiful!


----------



## PennyD2911

sassygee said:


> I got a call on Tuesday that my special order and arrived. I was happy beyond belief and overjoyed. I have been getting a little concerned that I was going to hit the three-year I was told that the blue paon (interior) was no longer available for this year and they substituted BP with blue Aztec. It was a good substitute color selection. I was able to go in today and pick up my new Togo rouge garrance 30 cm B with GH.  Without further adieu  Patience is a virtue
> 
> 30 cm Togo Rouge Garrance with Blue Aztec interior
> View attachment 3104938
> View attachment 3104940
> View attachment 3104942
> View attachment 3104944
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Congratulations! That is gorgeous [emoji7]. Bleu Aztec is beautiful color, it's works perfectly for your bag. 
[emoji771]enjoy[emoji771]


----------



## periogirl28

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253



What a cutie! We are cousins with the Saphir. Enjoy!


----------



## birkinmary

luckylove said:


> So gorgeous! Congratulations on your long awaited B!





SugarMama said:


> Gorgeous!  ,





doves75 said:


> She's so cute and beautiful [emoji170][emoji170]





jyyanks said:


> H Heaven!!! Congrats on your beaufiful SO!





hermes_obsessed said:


> SO beautiful!! If I ever am offered to get an SO this would definitely be on my list of possibles as those are my sorority colors. I love it! Congrats!!





pcil said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats!!



Thank you all for your nice comments, ITA with you all, it's a beauty... a pigmy beauty!


----------



## birkinmary

bagidiotic said:


> Congrats
> Lovely  pairing  for blue





hopiko said:


> Mary!  Congrats on such a beautiful baby B!  These blues work so well together!  Enjoy her!





rubysoma said:


> congratulations! SO beautiful!





periogirl28 said:


> What a cutie! We are cousins with the Saphir. Enjoy!



Thank you ladies, so happy to be your cousin periogirl!


----------



## sassygee

hopiko said:


> Congrats, Sassy!  This is a great b!  I love garrance, it is a wonderful red...and Aztec is such a bright surprise coming from inside!  She was well worth the wait!


*Thanks so much Hopiko,  It was worth the wait.  I absolutely love your Kelly and remember when you posted.  Like you, I am a lover of blue paon but got the next best thing.  I am happy that I have several SLG's in the wonderful Blue Paon epsom and  chèvre,  Thaks again.  *



PennyD2911 said:


> Congratulations! That is gorgeous [emoji7]. Bleu Aztec is beautiful color, it's works perfectly for your bag.
> [emoji771]enjoy[emoji771]


*Thanks so much Penny.  I love the bright surprise overtime I open my B in these summer days. BA is a great color!*


----------



## Chloesam

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> 
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253




I am so in love with your bag birkinmary! Love the two blues and really love it in Chèvre! I can't wait to see modeling pics! Congrats! So happy for you!


----------



## sassygee

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253


*Congratulations fellow blue lover.  Enjoy your new Blue Sapphire B. The 25 size sounds delish and that you will get a lot of wear out of it.  Again...congrats.*


----------



## bluenavy

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253


 


wow, congrats, love blue sapphire B.  Great combo


----------



## birkinmary

Chloesam said:


> I am so in love with your bag birkinmary! Love the two blues and really love it in Chèvre! I can't wait to see modeling pics! Congrats! So happy for you!





sassygee said:


> *Congratulations fellow blue lover.  Enjoy your new Blue Sapphire B. The 25 size sounds delish and that you will get a lot of wear out of it.  Again...congrats.*





bluenavy said:


> wow, congrats, love blue sapphire B.  Great combo



Thank you so much for your kind comments dear Chloesam, sassy and blue navy, I'm on  with my baby B!


----------



## daniels307

Hi,
My dear SA said I can placed an SO; does it mean I can order any type of leather including exotics? I just wanna know but I'm too scared to ask my SA. I dont want him to feel that I'm too demanding.
also - is lime in the list of current SO colors? TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

daniels307 said:


> Hi,
> My dear SA said I can placed an SO; does it mean I can order any type of leather including exotics? I just wanna know but I'm too scared to ask my SA. I dont want him to feel that I'm too demanding.
> also - is lime in the list of current SO colors? TIA!



The store sm will let you know what leather you are qualified 
Both leather and color
Lime is discontinued  at this moment


----------



## daniels307

bagidiotic said:


> The store sm will let you know what leather you are qualified
> Both leather and color
> Lime is discontinued  at this moment


I see. thanks for the info dear


----------



## bagidiotic

daniels307 said:


> I see. thanks for the info dear



Once they inform  you  bout leather  choices 
Each leather has it own color list
From there you will choose  your colour  choices


----------



## picabo

My first SO just came in...I ordered it in April 2015!  I have no idea how this happened but it only took 5 months.


----------



## LaPato

picabo said:


> My first SO just came in...I ordered it in April 2015!  I have no idea how this happened but it only took 5 months.



&#128561;&#128561; lets see!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

picabo said:


> My first SO just came in...I ordered it in April 2015!  I have no idea how this happened but it only took 5 months.



Wow express lol
Hope to see this special  combo by you


----------



## Kitty S.

picabo said:


> My first SO just came in...I ordered it in April 2015!  I have no idea how this happened but it only took 5 months.




That's fast! Hope I can be so lucky!



LaPato said:


> [emoji33][emoji33] lets see!!!




+1! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## picabo

Yes!  Haha it is a B30 with Anemone (exterior) and Ardoise (interior) ghw.

I do not have a good picture right now but will post one soon.  She is my dream bag!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> 
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253




OMG! This is a perfect combo in size, colors, and leather! [emoji170] You were lucky BS was offered then. You did an outstanding job putting them together! I will have to remember this if I ever get a chance for SO again. Do you know if one is offered SO once, how likely s/he gets an offer again? 

15 months is a long wait...


----------



## Love_Couture

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253



This is so beautiful.  Congratulations!


----------



## picabo

picabo said:


> Yes!  Haha it is a B30 with Anemone (exterior) and Ardoise (interior) ghw.
> 
> I do not have a good picture right now but will post one soon.  She is my dream bag!!!



Here are some pics... Sorry they are not great! It's hard to capture the colors in certain lighting.


----------



## picabo

picabo said:


> Here are some pics... Sorry they are not great! It's hard to capture the colors in certain lighting.



Hmmmm only 1 pic uploaded


----------



## picabo

Last one


----------



## bagidiotic

picabo said:


> Last one



Sure is a  nice combo


----------



## picabo

bagidiotic said:


> Sure is a  nice combo



Thank you! I originally wanted blue sapphire for the interior but it was not available. I didn't want anything too bright since I'm in love with Anemone and wanted it to shine so I think Ardoise was a great choice!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^gorgeous anemone B!!!!!

I'm still waiting on mine. This is agonizing.


----------



## picabo

Israeli_Flava said:


> ^gorgeous anemone B!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting on mine. This is agonizing.




Thank you! I truly have no idea how she came so fast!  I was shocked.  Yours will come soon and will be fabulous!!! Cannot wait to see your reveal.


----------



## jmen

Am curious if anyone placed a single color/no option other than color and choice of hardware and received the order?  

Apparently Paris in another not so smooth move offered to some clients, myself included, the offer for a single color SO.

None of those orders have arrived at the boutique at which I shop.  After hearing that news and that customers were very upset about the single color only choice, H has chucked that idea.  My gut instinct from jump was I would never see the bag and now the boutique thinks it is likely that none of those orders will be filled though no such words yet from Paris.  Boo-hiss on you Hermes!


----------



## birkel

i did get an anemonee matte GHW in so maybe its a thing with the region i hear that the expansion of latin america Brazil and Mexico and Panama has diverged stock or production.


----------



## RyukkuX

picabo said:


> Hmmmm only 1 pic uploaded




What amazing combo!!


----------



## Daisu

picabo said:


> Last one




Love both of those colors! Amazing combo... congrats!!!


----------



## beautyfullday

birkinmary said:


> My SO just arrived!!!  resents
> 
> It took 15 months: Birkin 25 Blue Sapphire/Blue Azteque Chèvre and PHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110248
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110249
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110251
> 
> 
> View attachment 3110253




lovely color.


----------



## **Chanel**

jmen said:


> Am curious if anyone placed a single color/no option other than color and choice of hardware and received the order?
> 
> Apparently Paris in another not so smooth move offered to some clients, myself included, the offer for a single color SO.
> 
> None of those orders have arrived at the boutique at which I shop.  After hearing that news and that customers were very upset about the single color only choice, H has chucked that idea.  My gut instinct from jump was I would never see the bag and now the boutique thinks it is likely that none of those orders will be filled though no such words yet from Paris.  Boo-hiss on you Hermes!



I am in Europe and haven't heard that here (yet). But.....my SO with special contrast stitching was declined. When my SA heard the news from Paris, he changed the SO and now it still has the same specifics, only without the special contrast stitching.


----------



## audreylita

**Chanel** said:


> I am in Europe and haven't heard that here (yet). But.....my SO with special contrast stitching was declined. When my SA heard the news from Paris, he changed the SO and now it still has the same specifics, only without the special contrast stitching.



That happened to me once, ordered contrast stitching and it was declined because they said they didn't do contrast stitching on that particular type of leather.  I ended up changing the leather because the white stitching was of more importance to me than the type of leather.


----------



## duna

jmen said:


> Am curious if anyone placed a single color/no option other than color and choice of hardware and received the order?
> 
> Apparently Paris in another not so smooth move offered to some clients, myself included, the offer for a single color SO.
> 
> None of those orders have arrived at the boutique at which I shop.  After hearing that news and that customers were very upset about the single color only choice, H has chucked that idea.  My gut instinct from jump was I would never see the bag and now the boutique thinks it is likely that none of those orders will be filled though no such words yet from Paris.  Boo-hiss on you Hermes!



I ordered a single colour Birkin in Fall 2014 and recieved it only 4 months later. In fact, in the past years,  I have ordered more single coloured bags than multiple coloured bags, as my personal choice, and they have always arrived.


----------



## **Chanel**

audreylita said:


> That happened to me once, ordered contrast stitching and it was declined because they said they didn't do contrast stitching on that particular type of leather.  I ended up changing the leather because the white stitching was of more importance to me than the type of leather.



My SA didn't ask if I wanted to order another color (but the combination I ordered, was only available in Chevre I think). He only let me know that he changed my SO, because Paris declined the contrast stitching. 
It's a bit of a bummer, because I would love to have the contrast stitching on this combination, it would make the bag much more interesting.
My SA did mention that there were more rules regarding SO's now. It also wasn't possible to order a two or three tone B/K this time.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

jmen said:


> Am curious if anyone placed a single color/no option other than color and choice of hardware and received the order?
> 
> Apparently Paris in another not so smooth move offered to some clients, myself included, the offer for a single color SO.
> 
> None of those orders have arrived at the boutique at which I shop.  After hearing that news and that customers were very upset about the single color only choice, H has chucked that idea.  My gut instinct from jump was I would never see the bag and now the boutique thinks it is likely that none of those orders will be filled though no such words yet from Paris.  Boo-hiss on you Hermes!



So, that's what's happened to my last SO.  Jmen, is the general consensus that we'll never see the single color SOs?  If that's the case, I'm beyond a little miffed.


----------



## audreylita

Hermes does not let you special order a bag that would be considered something that is normal stock.  I tried ordering something awhile back that was denied because of that reason.  So I'm a little confused how they would allow a single color bag to be ordered.  Have they changed their rules about this?


----------



## Kitty S.

picabo said:


> Hmmmm only 1 pic uploaded




Congrats! Beautiful combo[emoji171]


----------



## picabo

I don't know how to multi quote but thank you all for your kind comments!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sparklyprincess

audreylita said:


> Hermes does not let you special order a bag that would be considered something that is normal stock.  I tried ordering something awhile back that was denied because of that reason.  So I'm a little confused how they would allow a single color bag to be ordered.  Have they changed their rules about this?




I was able to special order a single color bag before, in an older color that was rested at the time. It did not come with a horseshoe stamp, like my bicolor special orders.


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> Hermes does not let you special order a bag that would be considered something that is normal stock.  I tried ordering something awhile back that was denied because of that reason.  So I'm a little confused how they would allow a single color bag to be ordered.  Have they changed their rules about this?



I have ordered single color SOs, but it was when the color was not be offered as PO.  They don't come with a horseshoe.

Ah, Sparklieprincess, I see we had the same thought.


----------



## duna

lulilu said:


> I have ordered single color SOs, but it was when the color was not be offered as PO.  They don't come with a horseshoe.
> 
> Ah, Sparklieprincess, I see we had the same thought.



Actually single colour bags do come with the HS stamp now. My 2 last single colour bags arrived last Feb/March and they both have the HS stamp. Here they are:


----------



## lulilu

duna said:


> Actually single colour bags do come with the HS stamp now. My 2 last single colour bags arrived last Feb/March and they both have the HS stamp. Here they are:



that's very cool, Duna!  They are SOs after all (and I was somewhat disappointed when I saw my first one with no horseshoe, but getting the color I wanted outweighed that lol)


----------



## duna

lulilu said:


> that's very cool, Duna!  They are SOs after all (and I was somewhat disappointed when I saw my first one with no horseshoe, but getting the color I wanted outweighed that lol)



Thanks! Yes, I think that H is now using the HS stamp on ALL SOs, whatever colour combo, to recognize them from POs or off the shelf bags. My above bags  are both 2015, but my previous 1 colour special orders did not have the HS stamp.


----------



## kat99

picabo said:


> Last one




Gorgeous!! I'm hoping this means we'll be seeing more anemone SOs coming out soon!


----------



## jmen

audreylita said:


> Hermes does not let you special order a bag that would be considered something that is normal stock.  I tried ordering something awhile back that was denied because of that reason.  So I'm a little confused how they would allow a single color bag to be ordered.  Have they changed their rules about this?



Hermes did a first ever and now apparently last ever special order where the customer could only order a single color. I thought it was very weird so I asked if it would sport the horse shoe stamp and was told yes. All along I thought it was bs and would never see the bag. Upon hearing not one of those bags has shown up I am giving a gold medal to my intuition. It is now up to Hermes to strip me of that medal!


----------



## jmen

Cavalier Girl said:


> So, that's what's happened to my last SO.  Jmen, is the general consensus that we'll never see the single color SOs?  If that's the case, I'm beyond a little miffed.



The SA who said she has not seen any of the single color SOs arrive and added I won't be surprised if Paris cancels them helped me move past any hope of receiving the call saying your SO arrived. As the say I am moving on.


----------



## MSO13

jmen said:


> Hermes did a first ever and now apparently last ever special order where the customer could only order a single color. I thought it was very weird so I asked if it would sport the horse shoe stamp and was told yes. All along I thought it was bs and would never see the bag. Upon hearing not one of those bags has shown up I am giving a gold medal to my intuition. It is now up to Hermes to strip me of that medal!




I recently bought a declined single color SO, it was placed two years ago I think. It's Etain with GHW and white stitching and does have the HS stamp. Not sure if this is earlier then the SO round you're speaking of but I do think they are making some single color bags still for SO.


----------



## jmen

MrsOwen3 said:


> I recently bought a declined single color SO, it was placed two years ago I think. It's Etain with GHW and white stitching and does have the HS stamp. Not sure if this is earlier then the SO round you're speaking of but I do think they are making some single color bags still for SO.
> View attachment 3134873


 
Wow, pretty etain!  Congrats times infinity and beyond. . .

The single color SO was placed fall of 2014.  

Back 2 years to the first SO -- I so wanted bougainvillea with soleil interior but soliel wasn't available so I asked about a single color SO of bougainvillea.  Nope you have to have 2 colors for an SO.   Since the store didn't have a swatch of lime (or whatever the current yellow was), I wasn't about to wing it .  I went with my 2nd.  Came in 4 months, so that was pdq and I was shocked actually at that short turn time. 

With this single color no show SO at least now I have closure.  I have slid down the orange slope and arrived at the bottom.  Thanks for the ride, H.  It was sometimes fun but way too much b.s. equals no fun has outweighed  the former.  I will hold their stock and earn from everyone who is still on the orange slide, thank you all so much.


----------



## duna

jmen said:


> Wow, pretty etain!  Congrats times infinity and beyond. . .
> 
> *The single color SO was placed fall of 2014.*
> 
> Back 2 years to the first SO -- I so wanted bougainvillea with soleil interior but soliel wasn't available so I asked about a single color SO of bougainvillea.  Nope you have to have 2 colors for an SO.   Since the store didn't have a swatch of lime (or whatever the current yellow was), I wasn't about to wing it .  I went with my 2nd.  Came in 4 months, so that was pdq and I was shocked actually at that short turn time.
> 
> With this single color no show SO at least now I have closure.  I have slid down the orange slope and arrived at the bottom.  Thanks for the ride, H.  It was sometimes fun but way too much b.s. equals no fun has outweighed  the former.  I will hold their stock and earn from everyone who is still on the orange slide, thank you all so much.



My Vert Foncé Birkin above was also ordered in Fall 2014 and arrived roughly 4 months later. The Tosca was ordered in Spring 2014 and arrived less than 1 year later. I'm still waiting for another single coloured bag ordered at the same time as the Tosca above......:wondering. If it'll ever arrive is anybody's guess, at this point!


----------



## jmen

duna said:


> My Vert Foncé Birkin above was also ordered in Fall 2014 and arrived roughly 4 months later. The Tosca was ordered in Spring 2014 and arrived less than 1 year later. I'm still waiting for another single coloured bag ordered at the same time as the Tosca above......:wondering. If it'll ever arrive is anybody's guess, at this point!


 
Something seems off re timing to me and apparently to the SA who is in charge of ordering purses.  It is as if those orders from that store fell into a black hole.  Not to even have one show up does not bode well.  Of course I don't know how many were ordered either.  I could see if it was a bi-color taking a longer but a single color order -- very strange.  

When I placed the bi-color order 2 years prior it was mentioned that H was opening up a new facility dedicated to making SOs with the idea of getting product to customers faster.  That said the next stumbling block we heard about was the smelly bags which had to be replaced but that was a bit ago and one would hope/think that is history.  Hmm, what's their excuse now, the goat escaped and ran for the hills?


----------



## ouija board

jmen said:


> Wow, pretty etain!  Congrats times infinity and beyond. . .
> 
> The single color SO was placed fall of 2014.
> 
> Back 2 years to the first SO -- I so wanted bougainvillea with soleil interior but soliel wasn't available so I asked about a single color SO of bougainvillea.  Nope you have to have 2 colors for an SO.   Since the store didn't have a swatch of lime (or whatever the current yellow was), I wasn't about to wing it .  I went with my 2nd.  Came in 4 months, so that was pdq and I was shocked actually at that short turn time.
> 
> With this single color no show SO at least now I have closure.  I have slid down the orange slope and arrived at the bottom.  Thanks for the ride, H.  It was sometimes fun but way too much b.s. equals no fun has outweighed  the former.  I will hold their stock and earn from everyone who is still on the orange slide, thank you all so much.




I know that people are getting their SOs at record speed nowadays, but one year and counting for an SO isn't BS to me. I waited four years for my first. Two years in, a tpfer revealed her SO in virtually the exact same combo..it meant absolutely nothing since mine took another two years to arrive.  My second SO came in about 18 months and I nearly fainted from shock. I wouldn't count out your bag just because an SA speculates that it may not show up. I learned during that four year wait that nothing and no one can predict whether an SO is coming, imminently or at all. I hope your bag does come soon, but most of all I hope the stock does well for you. I'm doing my part!!


----------



## jmen

ouija board said:


> I know that people are getting their SOs at record speed nowadays, but one year and counting for an SO isn't BS to me. I waited four years for my first. Two years in, a tpfer revealed her SO in virtually the exact same combo..it meant absolutely nothing since mine took another two years to arrive.  My second SO came in about 18 months and I nearly fainted from shock. I wouldn't count out your bag just because an SA speculates that it may not show up. I learned during that four year wait that nothing and no one can predict whether an SO is coming, imminently or at all. I hope your bag does come soon, but most of all I hope the stock does well for you. I'm doing my part!!


 
Thanks Oujia board for your part and thanks to everyone else who keeps buying.  (Though I said that tongue in cheek.)  
Being long in the tooth isn't helping.  I know via reading about year or more many wait times.  I am unwilling to fork over $10K plus which is where the next price takes the price.  I've been debating Kelly or solar panels.   Learning that none of those purses has shown up doesn't bode well that it will magically appear before Jan.  The time for having the feds pay for 30 percent for solar is ending in mid 2016.  I am choosing solar over waiting for the unknown.  If I don't live long enough to see the entire ROI, I will at least benefit from it until I croak.  A bag is a bag is a bag but if the infrastructure were to crap out for any reason, we won't be left totally in the dark unless the sun falls from the heavens.  At the rate of H's production I'll be in the dark one way or the other.  (What a mood kill thought.)


----------



## QuelleFromage

**Chanel** said:


> My SA did mention that there were more rules regarding SO's now. It also wasn't possible to order a two or three tone B/K this time.



When was this? Two tone Ks were definitely available when I placed my SO earlier this year. 



jmen said:


> Hermes did a first ever and now apparently last ever special order where the customer could only order a single color. I thought it was very weird so I asked if it would sport the horse shoe stamp and was told yes. All along I thought it was bs and would never see the bag. Upon hearing not one of those bags has shown up I am giving a gold medal to my intuition. It is now up to Hermes to strip me of that medal!



I can only speak to Kelly, but the order sheet I filled out showed three choices of SO Kelly (with illustration):

Bi-color Kelly (handles, sangle, interior all in one different color to the body)

Bi-color Kelly: Contrast lining only.

Single-color Kelly. (I have no idea what the color restrictions were on this. ie, if seasonal colors were not available in mass production leathers.)

So, as of late April, in Paris, these three options were definitely available.
Did others see a new order sheet for fall without these options? I haven't done a new SO. 

I would expect a single color SO to show up just fine and am super sorry you are frustrated (which I totally understand).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## **Chanel**

duna said:


> Actually single colour bags do come with the HS stamp now. My 2 last single colour bags arrived last Feb/March and they both have the HS stamp. Here they are:



Beautiful bags, *duna* !



MrsOwen3 said:


> I recently bought a declined single color SO, it was placed two years ago I think. It's Etain with GHW and white stitching and does have the HS stamp. Not sure if this is earlier then the SO round you're speaking of but I do think they are making some single color bags still for SO.
> View attachment 3134873



I love the white stitching and ghw on this. Congratulations on your beautiful SO, *MrsOwen* .



QuelleFromage said:


> When was this? Two tone Ks were definitely available when I placed my SO earlier this year.



It was earlier this year, during Spring. 
I ordered a B, and my SA said it was not possible to order a different color for the handles/straps etc. So no two or three tone Birkin.
My SA let me do a different contrast stitching, but at the end Paris declined the contrast stitching, so now my SO is just a single color on the outside and another color on the inside.
On a positive note, I was at H. today and my SA told me that there was a good chance that my SO would arrive before the end of this year.
I only believe it once I have it in my hands, but it would be a lovely Christmas gift of course  .


----------



## duna

jmen said:


> Thanks Oujia board for your part and thanks to everyone else who keeps buying.  (Though I said that tongue in cheek.)
> Being long in the tooth isn't helping.  I know via reading about year or more many wait times.  I am unwilling to fork over $10K plus which is where the next price takes the price.  I've been debating Kelly or solar panels.   Learning that none of those purses has shown up doesn't bode well that it will magically appear before Jan.  The time for having the feds pay for 30 percent for solar is ending in mid 2016.  I am choosing solar over waiting for the unknown.  If I don't live long enough to see the entire ROI, I will at least benefit from it until I croak.  A bag is a bag is a bag but if the infrastructure were to crap out for any reason, we won't be left totally in the dark unless the sun falls from the heavens.  At the rate of H's production I'll be in the dark one way or the other.  (What a mood kill thought.)



I totally understand your frustration: it's ridiculous that H can't give a ETA for their bags. A lot of us are NOT super rich and we have to make budgets, not having the faintest idea of when a bag will arrive is most annoying. I guess H thinks all their customers are multi millionaires and therefore it doesn't matter when their bags arrive, how much they will cost, ect......

I had 3 SOs arrive at the beguinning of this year whithin 1 month, and it wasn't easy to fork out over 20.000 Euros at such short notice.


----------



## duna

**Chanel** said:


> Beautiful bags, *duna* !
> 
> 
> 
> I love the white stitching and ghw on this. Congratulations on your beautiful SO, *MrsOwen* .
> 
> 
> 
> It was earlier this year, during Spring.
> I ordered a B, and my SA said it was not possible to order a different color for the handles/straps etc. So no two or three tone Birkin.
> My SA let me do a different contrast stitching, but at the end Paris declined the contrast stitching, so now my SO is just a single color on the outside and another color on the inside.
> On a positive note, I was at H. today and my SA told me that there was a good chance that my SO would arrive before the end of this year.
> I only believe it once I have it in my hands, but it would be a lovely Christmas gift of course  .



Thanks my dear **Chanel**!!


----------



## jmen

duna said:


> I totally understand your frustration: it's ridiculous that H can't give a ETA for their bags. A lot of us are NOT super rich and we have to make budgets, not having the faintest idea of when a bag will arrive is most annoying. I guess H thinks all their customers are multi millionaires and therefore it doesn't matter when their bags arrive, how much they will cost, ect......
> 
> I had 3 SOs arrive at the beguinning of this year whithin 1 month, and it wasn't easy to fork out over 20.000 Euros at such short notice.



I remember your purses arriving in close proximity and thought to self what a nightmare.  When my first SO a arrived they asked if I wanted to place another order. I declined thinking if it comes in 4 months time like the first I would feel selfish. I,too, find it mind boggling with technology available that there is no way to trace where in production a bag is and give an ETA.  There are things in life called necessities like major home repairs, etc that come into play not to mention the always lurking unexpected.  Hermes is another large sum that is planned out. Inconsiderate vendor that Hermes bunch!


----------



## rwy_ma

Hi, I am just wondering are there any Tpfs that are based in UK have seen the SS16 swatches for SO yet? My SM told me that they should be arrived by Sept but I still haven't heard anything from my SM/SA yet. I am currently out of town and won't be able to visit the store til late Oct. Hope I didn't missed the SO for SS16  TIA !!!

P.S. I am still a newbie to Tpfs


----------



## bagidiotic

rwy_ma said:


> Hi, I am just wondering are there any Tpfs that are based in UK have seen the SS16 swatches for SO yet? My SM told me that they should be arrived by Sept but I still haven't heard anything from my SM/SA yet. I am currently out of town and won't be able to visit the store til late Oct. Hope I didn't missed the SO for SS16  TIA !!!
> 
> P.S. I am still a newbie to Tpfs



I think so are not open for ordering  yet too  early


----------



## Notorious Pink

So I am still waiting for my SO....over three years now. I have asked the SM and it is STILL in the system...sympathetically, she told me that recently an even older SO arrived, so it's definitely still possible, however, if I want to do another SO at the next podium that's fine, she also said they're not taking SO orders for next podium til late December/early January.


----------



## duna

One of the bags I ordered last April has arrived, but I haven't picked it up yet. Less than 6 months is pretty good, although another  Birkin in the same leather that I ordered in April 2014 hasn't arrived yet My SM says he still has no idea how H works as far as SO deliveries are concerned!


----------



## luckylove

BBC said:


> So I am still waiting for my SO....over three years now. I have asked the SM and it is STILL in the system...sympathetically, she told me that recently an even older SO arrived, so it's definitely still possible, however, if I want to do another SO at the next podium that's fine, she also said they're not taking SO orders for next podium til late December/early January.



Don't give I hope! I know the long wait is hard.  I happened to be in the boutique when a record long outstanding SO finally appeared... The client waited 7 Years for her SO to arrive; she had long ago given up hope.  It was a wonderful moment when she finally saw her amazing bag!  Hopefully, you won't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## SandySummer

bagidiotic said:


> I think so are not open for ordering  yet too  early




When does it open?


----------



## Notorious Pink

luckylove said:


> Don't give I hope! I know the long wait is hard.  I happened to be in the boutique when a record long outstanding SO finally appeared... The client waited 7 Years for her SO to arrive; she had long ago given up hope.  It was a wonderful moment when she finally saw her amazing bag!  Hopefully, you won't have to wait too much longer!




Aw thank you!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## rwy_ma

bagidiotic said:


> I think so are not open for ordering  yet too  early


Bagidiotic, thx for your reply! I feel much better now and really looking forward to see the new swatches &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## bagidiotic

rwy_ma said:


> Bagidiotic, thx for your reply! I feel much better now and really looking forward to see the new swatches &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;



Welcome. 
It's really up to the sm
To offer you a slot and limited quota each store
Wish you best luck


----------



## gazalia

Yipppiehh, mine is finally here 

after only 7 month!! I am sooo happy


----------



## periogirl28

gazalia said:


> Yipppiehh, mine is finally here
> 
> 
> 
> after only 7 month!! I am sooo happy




Congrats! A reveal please?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

gazalia said:


> Yipppiehh, mine is finally here
> 
> after only 7 month!! I am sooo happy


Yay, do share a pic!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

The agony has ended and mine arrived! 10 months exactly... Thrilled beyond words.... had it shipped so I'm waiting on the FED EX man.....and  then I will do reveal. I can't thank my SA enough for making this such a pleasant experience. All smiles!


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> The agony has ended and mine arrived! 10 months exactly... Thrilled beyond words.... had it shipped so I'm waiting on the FED EX man.....and  then I will do reveal. I can't thank my SA enough for making this such a pleasant experience. All smiles!


*Congratulations Israeli!  Yours arrived pretty quickly.  I am happy for you.  I remember you have the Blue Aztec interior and  RS or RT exterior (sorry I forgot which pink) but I am sure the fabrication of the chèvre coupled with the GHW will look gorgeous!!! There is never any rhyme or reason with their SO delivery schedule.  I am sure you will post when it safely arrives to her new home.  Again, congrats with the B30.  I love being in VA and being able to save on taxes now..I finally got my gold togo GM Evelyne (another loooooooonnnnnnnggggg wait) and had it shipped as well.   2 bags within 25 days!!!!*


----------



## MSO13

Israeli_Flava said:


> The agony has ended and mine arrived! 10 months exactly... Thrilled beyond words.... had it shipped so I'm waiting on the FED EX man.....and  then I will do reveal. I can't thank my SA enough for making this such a pleasant experience. All smiles!



So excited for you! Can't wait to see it when you're ready to reveal!!


----------



## MSO13

Can I ask a SO question here since you folks have probably been through the process of ordering? 
Is there a suede/doublis option on the list all the time? Can anyone placing an order in this next round let me know if you see it on the list? I'm thinking I'm still about a year away from even wanting to place an order but you never know. Thank you!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

SO newbie here. [emoji178] I have no idea what I will choose. How is this happening to me??! But chevre is for certain. And an inside contrast lining. I love B's but maybe I will do a K. Waiting for a K to arrive soon. I wonder if I can do gold guilloche hardware? And reading about the time it takes, oh wow. It will be a long wait. Any tips for a new SO gal  I am reading this thread from start to finish. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

What do all think about a black 28 Kelly with blue electric interior and GHW? I can't decide on a sellier or retourne. Any advice appreciated!!


----------



## hopiko

Jhoshopgirl said:


> What do all think about a black 28 Kelly with blue electric interior and GHW? I can't decide on a sellier or retourne. Any advice appreciated!!



I have a black exterior/ BE interior SO chèvre B30 with GHW...so, clearly I LOVE the combo!  Elegant and chic!  Go for it!


----------



## hopiko

Sarah_sarah said:


> SO newbie here. [emoji178] I have no idea what I will choose. How is this happening to me??! But chevre is for certain. And an inside contrast lining. I love B's but maybe I will do a K. Waiting for a K to arrive soon. I wonder if I can do gold guilloche hardware? And reading about the time it takes, oh wow. It will be a long wait. Any tips for a new SO gal  I am reading this thread from start to finish. [emoji5]&#65039;



Have fun and enjoy the experience!  Have a couple of combos in your head before you look actually sit down to order and start looking at the swatches!

The wait is torture!


----------



## doves75

Sarah_sarah said:


> SO newbie here. [emoji178] I have no idea what I will choose. How is this happening to me??! But chevre is for certain. And an inside contrast lining. I love B's but maybe I will do a K. Waiting for a K to arrive soon. I wonder if I can do gold guilloche hardware? And reading about the time it takes, oh wow. It will be a long wait. Any tips for a new SO gal  I am reading this thread from start to finish. [emoji5]&#65039;




For hardware only PHW and GHW with shiny or brushed finished only for SO. At least that's what my SA told me. Good luck and pls post pic when she arrived [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## stephmorris11

BBC said:


> So I am still waiting for my SO....over three years now. I have asked the SM and it is STILL in the system...sympathetically, she told me that recently an even older SO arrived, so it's definitely still possible, however, if I want to do another SO at the next podium that's fine, she also said they're not taking SO orders for next podium til late December/early January.




Still waiting here too. Going on 2+ years. Sigh.


----------



## periogirl28

The waiting starts again. Sigh...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

hopiko said:


> Have fun and enjoy the experience!  Have a couple of combos in your head before you look actually sit down to order and start looking at the swatches!
> 
> 
> 
> The wait is torture!




Thank you hopiko  I am trying to think of some combos. All very boring compared to the beautiful SO's I've seen here.
Can't wait to start picking. And of course, let's see what they OK. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

doves75 said:


> For hardware only PHW and GHW with shiny or brushed finished only for SO. At least that's what my SA told me. Good luck and pls post pic when she arrived [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;




Merci doves75 for the info. I love brushed finishes on HW. Seeing how people wait for years I hope my reveal will be soon enough. I am mentally preparing myself for a long wait. [emoji20]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Israeli_Flava said:


> The agony has ended and mine arrived! 10 months exactly... Thrilled beyond words.... had it shipped so I'm waiting on the FED EX man.....and  then I will do reveal. I can't thank my SA enough for making this such a pleasant experience. All smiles!



Dear H friends... I want to take a second to post this message because many of you are confused on how my bag arrived to me via FED EX... Please understand that I WENT TO THE BOUTIQUE TO SEE AND PAY FOR MY BAG IN PERSON. My SA did not just send me the bag. Hermes will only ship most leather goods if the customer is there in person to pay. No charge send. I drove to my boutique, paid and then the bag was shipped to my home (I don't pay sales tax in my state so that is why I ship everything I buy from my store). No rules were broken in the shipment of my bag. Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GimmieHermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> Dear H friends... I want to take a second to post this message because many of you are confused on how my bag arrived to me via FED EX... Please understand that I WENT TO THE BOUTIQUE TO SEE AND PAY FOR MY BAG IN PERSON. My SA did not just send me the bag. Hermes will only ship most leather goods if the customer is there in person to pay. No charge send. I drove to my boutique, paid and then the bag was shipped to my home (I don't pay sales tax in my state so that is why I ship everything I buy from my store). No rules were broken in the shipment of my bag. Thank you!



Good idea! The saving in tax is enough to get a couple of twilly's and a scarf! &#128515;&#128077;&#128076;


----------



## GimmieHermes

The worst part about waiting for an SO for me is not spending the money for the bag for something else ! So mang temptations!


----------



## orangeaddict

gimmiehermes said:


> the worst part about waiting for an so for me is not spending the money for the bag for something else ! So mang temptations!




+1

I wish they have like an expected wait time so we know what to expect.


----------



## luckylove

GimmieHermes said:


> The worst part about waiting for an SO for me is not spending the money for the bag for something else ! So mang temptations!



I can totally relate!


----------



## NewBe

duna said:


> Actually single colour bags do come with the HS stamp now. My 2 last single colour bags arrived last Feb/March and they both have the HS stamp. Here they are:


 Sorry for off topic. Is your birkin black or plomb in the pic?  Thanks


----------



## duna

MrsOwen3 said:


> I recently bought a declined single color SO, it was placed two years ago I think. It's Etain with GHW and white stitching and does have the HS stamp. Not sure if this is earlier then the SO round you're speaking of but *I do think they are making some single color bags still for SO. *
> View attachment 3134873



Yes, last April I SOred a single colour Birkin so it was possible, I don't know if the coming SOs will be able to be in single colour, I hope so!


----------



## duna

NewBe said:


> Sorry for off topic. Is your birkin black or plomb in the pic?  Thanks



It's dark green (Vert Foncé).


----------



## sydgirl

duna said:


> Actually single colour bags do come with the HS stamp now. My 2 last single colour bags arrived last Feb/March and they both have the HS stamp. Here they are:



Anemone?? Both are beautiful &#128149;

So you can SO a single colour with no different colour for the interior/piping/side panels/stitching etc... ??


----------



## duna

sydgirl said:


> Anemone?? Both are beautiful &#55357;&#56469;
> 
> So you can SO a single colour with no different colour for the interior/piping/side panels/stitching etc... ??



Yes it was possible until last Spring's SOs, I ordered one. I have ordered several single colour Birkins in the last couple of years.

Sorry, if you're refering to one of my bags, the colour is Tosca.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sydgirl said:


> Anemone?? Both are beautiful &#128149;
> 
> So you can SO a single colour with no different colour for the interior/piping/side panels/stitching etc... ??



Absolutely! To get chèvre in rose shocking I could've just left it one color...


----------



## QuelleFromage

duna said:


> Yes, last April I SOred a single colour Birkin so it was possible, I don't know if the coming SOs will be able to be in single colour, I hope so!





sydgirl said:


> Anemone?? Both are beautiful &#128149;
> 
> So you can SO a single colour with no different colour for the interior/piping/side panels/stitching etc... ??



Yes, you can. AFAIK you've always been able to do so - this is how one gets a special order leather, or brushed HW, etc.I only know about Kellys but it's in the current order form.


----------



## WingNut

I've had 2 bi-color bags in rarer leathers (box, chevre) come in between 6-9 months after order. However 2 years ago in October I ordered a Togo bag (bicolor) and it still hasn't come in. i called about 6 months ago and they said it was "still on order....not canceled" so the wait time seems somewhat random.


----------



## jmen

I am still tapping my foot waiting for a single color SO from last November, ordered from the Tysons (old) boutique.  Am giving up despite reading some wait longer.  I think it is absolutely ridiculous in this day and age to not be able to look into a database and find out the status of an order.   One would think Hermes operates in the Dark Ages. 


Obviously, they still don't care enough about their clientele.  They would rather spend money on slick booklets that honestly, I give a flip about, that end up pdq in the round bin.  I bet some of you save them as I once saved the Chanel books, which by the way were better than H's.  I presented them to the manager at the Chanel boutique who has been with Chanel for quite some time.   


Hermes, I know you use computers, albeit not with great efficiency -- that scarf portal still sucks and you use it to see who has bought what.  So howz about who has ordered what and where the hell is it?


----------



## duna

jmen said:


> I am still tapping my foot waiting for a single color SO from last November, ordered from the Tysons (old) boutique.  Am giving up despite reading some wait longer.  I think it is absolutely ridiculous in this day and age to not be able to look into a database and find out the status of an order.   One would think Hermes operates in the Dark Ages.
> 
> 
> Obviously, they still don't care enough about their clientele.  They would rather spend money on slick booklets that honestly, I give a flip about, that end up pdq in the round bin.  I bet some of you save them as I once saved the Chanel books, which by the way were better than H's.  I presented them to the manager at the Chanel boutique who has been with Chanel for quite some time.
> 
> 
> Hermes, I know you use computers, albeit not with great efficiency -- that scarf portal still sucks and you use it to see who has bought what.  So howz about who has ordered what and where the hell is it?



This.


----------



## **Chanel**

Israeli_Flava said:


> Absolutely! To get chèvre in rose shocking I could've just left it one color...



+1.

I ordered a Chèvre B. too last round, and it was possible to leave it in one color .
The different contrast stitching that I picked was declined though.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## NewBe

duna said:


> It's dark green (Vert Foncé).



Thanks.  Beautiful color


----------



## mp4

jmen said:


> I am still tapping my foot waiting for a single color SO from last November, ordered from the Tysons (old) boutique.  Am giving up despite reading some wait longer.  I think it is absolutely ridiculous in this day and age to not be able to look into a database and find out the status of an order.   One would think Hermes operates in the Dark Ages.
> 
> 
> Obviously, they still don't care enough about their clientele.  They would rather spend money on slick booklets that honestly, I give a flip about, that end up pdq in the round bin.  I bet some of you save them as I once saved the Chanel books, which by the way were better than H's.  I presented them to the manager at the Chanel boutique who has been with Chanel for quite some time.
> 
> 
> Hermes, I know you use computers, albeit not with great efficiency -- that scarf portal still sucks and you use it to see who has bought what.  So howz about who has ordered what and where the hell is it?



ITA regarding not having a database.  They implemented a system to track if a card was swiped so why not a database for SOs.


----------



## NewBe

Sorry to be a bit off topic.  Do you have to be a VIP or SVIP before being offer to place a special order?  Or it is more depending on SA's mood?  
Thanks in advance.


----------



## bagidiotic

NewBe said:


> Sorry to be a bit off topic.  Do you have to be a VIP or SVIP before being offer to place a special order?  Or it is more depending on SA's mood?
> Thanks in advance.



Yes vip vvip 
Regular  loyalty  spending  customer  too
Yes very much depending  on  the store sm sd discretion


----------



## AvrilShower

Lovely color! I have a 30 birkin in blue saphir GHW. But I like 25 better!


----------



## mousdioufe

Anyone know the current price of the birkin 30 in chevre?


----------



## Ladybug^^

mousdioufe said:


> anyone know the current price of the birkin 30 in chevre?



11600


----------



## mousdioufe

Thank you!


----------



## angrypanda

Israeli_Flava said:


> Dear H friends... I want to take a second to post this message because many of you are confused on how my bag arrived to me via FED EX... Please understand that I WENT TO THE BOUTIQUE TO SEE AND PAY FOR MY BAG IN PERSON. My SA did not just send me the bag. Hermes will only ship most leather goods if the customer is there in person to pay. No charge send. I drove to my boutique, paid and then the bag was shipped to my home (I don't pay sales tax in my state so that is why I ship everything I buy from my store). No rules were broken in the shipment of my bag. Thank you!



so if you live in a state with no sales tax you dont need to pay sales taxes in other states?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

angrypanda said:


> so if you live in a state with no sales tax you dont need to pay sales taxes in other states?


If that's the address you ship your item/items to


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Hi Lovely Tpfers-
I am contemplating doing a SO in Kelly 28 sellier or retourne. You advice would be much appreciated. 

I want a Kelly 28 in black with brush gold hardware with blue electric interior and outside threading. 

I normally wear casual clothing. Mostly black and grays. I want something that I can wear with jeans and a little black dress to a dinner party. 

Should I get the sellier or retourne?

Tia!!!!


----------



## Pias

Chèvre sellier!


----------



## Couture Coco

Pias said:


> Chèvre sellier!



Sellier all the way  That combination of black and BE, brushed GW sounds amazing!
'Outside threading' means sellier as I understand it anyway.
Good luck!


----------



## India

I would get a Retourne or if a Sellier, do NOT do the contrast stitching.  It will look to trendy and you will tire of it quickly.  I love the idea of a contrast lining -wish my BBK had one in red.  But unless contrast stitching is white in a sporty bag, you're making a big mistake. 

As far as carrying it while wearing a little black dress, I think a Birkin or a Kelly are too big and too daytime.  You can certainly carry it in the evening, but I prefer such for "dressy casual" attire and a LBD is not that.  You could, however, carry it wearing a LBD for a dressier daytime event.


----------



## Pursebop

Pias said:


> Chèvre sellier!


*is chèvre available for SO Kelly and if so is it recommended? I have a B25 in chèvre and just LOVE it...
Excuse my ignorance please, learning the SO process from all of you *


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Pursebop

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Hi Lovely Tpfers-
> I am contemplating doing a SO in Kelly 28 sellier or retourne. You advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> I want a Kelly 28 in black with brush gold hardware with blue electric interior and outside threading.
> 
> I normally wear casual clothing. Mostly black and grays. I want something that I can wear with jeans and a little black dress to a dinner party.
> 
> Should I get the sellier or retourne?
> 
> Tia!!!!


*What a lovely combination, visualizing your beauty already...

Having both, I personally I love the Sellier option for dressy occasions and the Retourne for casual ones. Can the Sellier be ordered in leathers other than epsom? *


----------



## Pias

******** said:


> *is chèvre available for SO Kelly and if so is it recommended? I have a B25 in chèvre and just LOVE it...
> Excuse my ignorance please, learning the SO process from all of you *



I think you mean SO "special order" Kelly not Hermes So Kelly which is another bag style, right?  I was told that Hermes Chevre can be made only SO "special order" at this moment.  If you mean Kelly So Kelly, I have only seen them in Togo leather and I'm not sure if they are made in other leathers as well.  I hope it helps.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybug^^ said:


> 11600



Thanks, *Ladybug*! That question was on my mind too. 

Yes, no sales tax if you send it to a state without an H store.


----------



## Pursebop

Pias said:


> I think you mean SO "special order" Kelly not Hermes So Kelly which is another bag style, right?  I was told that Hermes Chevre can be made only SO "special order" at this moment.  If you mean Kelly So Kelly, I have only seen them in Togo leather and I'm not sure if they are made in other leathers as well.  I hope it helps.


*Yes I meant a special order Kelly ~ is chèvre a recommended leather for a Kelly? in Sellier perhaps? 
As you can see I am doing my homework for the possibility of a SO soon  *


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Love the retourne K and have two in different sizes ~ have had feedback from friends about the sellier and some of them feel very strongly that is a much more of a formal K. You should be able to SO a retourne in chevre. Please correct me if I am wrong but last time I checked it was an option.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I have both sellier and retourné K28s and in fact my last SO was originally exactly your specs except I had brossé PHW.
Some points: Chèvre Mysore is indeed available (only) for special order in a Kelly and you can get sellier in ANY leather, although Paris may refuse Clemence or Swift depending on their mood  Chèvre is a great leather although it starts out a little shiny IMO.

In a sellier your contrast stitching will be visible along every seam of the bag, as opposed to a retourné, where it will only be visible on sangles, flap, and handle. Consider this, as it will change the versatility of your bag. It changes the whole look of a sellier unless the difference is very subtle. My Ks with contrast stitch are either sporty (gold w/ white) or the contrast is subtle (fauve with Rubis). 

That said, it's a great choice overall, although personally I don't like brushed gold with BE.
I changed my order in the end - to a 32 because all my Ks are 28 and I needed more space, to a Rouge H interior because I want a BE exterior bag soon, and to Togo sellier, partially for studio reasons and partially because Togo is both hardier and softer. My SA convinced me that I should wait on contrast stitching for another SO and make this a classic black bag, so I did contrast only inside.

OP, I don't know if this is a first Kelly or a 30th, so can't assess how it'll fit into your wardrobe, but if you want a bag that will go from jeans and a t-shirt to an LBD, forgo the contrast stitch but keep the other specs. I think a black 28 sellier is great for evening. If you ALREADY have a small black K then by all means do the stitching. Have fun with the process as it is an amazing one, and try to get your preferences well set in your mind before going in to go through your choices.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I just gave mine. I guess in my country it's a bit different. Because I ended up with two certain ones as Chevre is possibly off the table. Go figure. They need to check with Paris. But I guess the waiting starts for me.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sarah_sarah said:


> I just gave mine. I guess in my country it's a bit different. Because I ended up with two certain ones as Chevre is possibly off the table. Go figure. They need to check with Paris. But I guess the waiting starts for me.


Congratulations! What did you order?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Quelle, here it goes. 
I went to the store and was late for meeting. Went to pick an item I wanted for a while and a SA who heard me talk about it kept it for me. I was so happy. Then my SA suggested we do the SO. And another SA from the leather department came. There I was, happy about my SO and new item. 
They said they have to check with Paris but pretty sure Chevre will not be possible. If possible -  32 Kelly Chevre in colvert or blue nuit, if possible with brushed GHW. And with Rouge H or RC interior. Wishful thinking on that one. 
Kelly 32 Togo in Anemone with brushed GHW with interior of etain and there was another colour in the running which I told my SA to decide on (i trust her and she is amazing). If there are suggestions would love to hear them. 
30 Birkin Togo in etain with bushed PHW. Interior in either Tosca, Rose Lipstick or BA. 
Let's see what happens. [emoji166]


----------



## ayc

Sarah_sarah said:


> Quelle, here it goes.
> I went to the store and was late for meeting. Went to pick an item I wanted for a while and a SA who heard me talk about it kept it for me. I was so happy. Then my SA suggested we do the SO. And another SA from the leather department came. There I was, happy about my SO and new item.
> They said they have to check with Paris but pretty sure Chevre will not be possible. If possible -  32 Kelly Chevre in colvert or blue nuit, if possible with brushed GHW. And with Rouge H or RC interior. Wishful thinking on that one.
> Kelly 32 Togo in Anemone with brushed GHW with interior of etain and there was another colour in the running which I told my SA to decide on (i trust her and she is amazing). If there are suggestions would love to hear them.
> 30 Birkin Togo in etain with bushed PHW. Interior in either Tosca, Rose Lipstick or BA.
> Let's see what happens. [emoji166]


 

wow, congrats on offering SO!1
if you don't mind me asking, so Tosca will be available in TOGO?
thanks


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ayc said:


> wow, congrats on offering SO!1
> if you don't mind me asking, so Tosca will be available in TOGO?
> thanks




The SA in leather department put it as an option. Of course, who knows what Paris will say.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sarah_sarah said:


> The SA in leather department put it as an option. Of course, who knows what Paris will say.


I just saw this! I'll answer you by PM


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sarah_sarah said:


> 32 Kelly Chevre in colvert or blue nuit, if possible with brushed GHW. And with Rouge H or RC interior. Wishful thinking on that one...
> Let's see what happens. [emoji166]




Ah. I have been wondering about Colvert, as that is what I'd like to order. I'm not particular about leather, I'd probably just ask for Togo and probably the interior in a complementary shade of blue (maybe Atoll or similar, with a green undertone).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> 30 cm birkin, bleu obscure with tosca interior.



*audreylita*, LOVE this color, bleu obscure with tosca and the size. What perfection and congrats! Which leather?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

BBC said:


> Ah. I have been wondering about Colvert, as that is what I'd like to order. I'm not particular about leather, I'd probably just ask for Togo and probably the interior in a complementary shade of blue (maybe Atoll or similar, with a green undertone).




Colvert is definitely a beauty. Atoll is nice. Will it be a B, as the contrast is seem better. I think the leather choice for me (chevre) will limit everything else. So far waiting to hear from the SM to see what happens but no news, good news I suppose. Love to hear what you choose.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *audreylita*, LOVE this color, bleu obscure with tosca and the size. What perfection and congrats! Which leather?



She's clemence.


----------



## Chloesam

Hello fellow PF friends!  I place my SO today.  I thought I would share the color options in Chèvre with you all.  Sad to say it's a much shorter list than last time.
I know I will miss a few colors but here is what I can remember is available for SS2016 in Chèvre.
Black
Feu
Bleu Saphir
Bleu Paon
Rasin
Rouge casaque
Bouganvilla
Red Tomate
Vert Fonce
Malachite
Pink Sakura
Etoupe
Caramel
Gris T
I know I am missing a couple pinks and another forest green
That is all I can remember.  It was lacking many colors I was hoping to see. 
Somehow I still managed to place my order of course! 
Hoping this SO comes in faster than my last order which took 1 1/2 years.  Not as long as some but longer than most it seems.


----------



## Allinbee

Chloesam said:


> Hello fellow PF friends!  I place my SO today.  I thought I would share the color options in Chèvre with you all.  Sad to say it's a much shorter list than last time.
> I know I will miss a few colors but here is what I can remember is available for SS2016 in Chèvre.
> Black
> Feu
> Bleu Saphir
> Bleu Paon
> Rasin
> Rouge casaque
> Bouganvilla
> Red Tomate
> Vert Fonce
> Malachite
> Pink Sakura
> Etoupe
> Caramel
> Gris T
> I know I am missing a couple pinks and another forest green
> That is all I can remember.  It was lacking many colors I was hoping to see.
> Somehow I still managed to place my order of course!
> Hoping this SO comes in faster than my last order which took 1 1/2 years.  Not as long as some but longer than most it seems.



Thanks Chloesam. Congrats on your SO. Did you see prunoir or taupe on the list?


----------



## Chloesam

Allinbee said:


> Thanks Chloesam. Congrats on your SO. Did you see prunoir or taupe on the list?




Hi Allinbee. I am certain that taupe is not on the list for chevre. I am almost certain that prunoir wasn't either. This is only for chevre. So sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## Allinbee

Chloesam said:


> Hi Allinbee. I am certain that taupe is not on the list for chevre. I am almost certain that prunoir wasn't either. This is only for chevre. So sorry to disappoint you.



Thanks dear...


----------



## Daisu

Chloesam said:


> Hello fellow PF friends!  I place my SO today.  I thought I would share the color options in Chèvre with you all.  Sad to say it's a much shorter list than last time.
> I know I will miss a few colors but here is what I can remember is available for SS2016 in Chèvre.
> Black
> Feu
> Bleu Saphir
> Bleu Paon
> Rasin
> Rouge casaque
> Bouganvilla
> Red Tomate
> Vert Fonce
> Malachite
> Pink Sakura
> Etoupe
> Caramel
> Gris T
> I know I am missing a couple pinks and another forest green
> That is all I can remember.  It was lacking many colors I was hoping to see.
> Somehow I still managed to place my order of course!
> Hoping this SO comes in faster than my last order which took 1 1/2 years.  Not as long as some but longer than most it seems.




Congrats on your SO!! [emoji4]

Hmm from the list I saw in the US, for chèvre, vert fonce and malachite were not on the list, and it was Gris perle instead of Gris t.


----------



## Daisu

Allinbee said:


> Thanks Chloesam. Congrats on your SO. Did you see prunoir or taupe on the list?




Taupe was available only in clemence and Togo leathers. No prunoir but prune is available in clemence and swift.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Chloesam said:


> Hello fellow PF friends!  I place my SO today.  I thought I would share the color options in Chèvre with you all.  Sad to say it's a much shorter list than last time.
> I know I will miss a few colors but here is what I can remember is available for SS2016 in Chèvre.
> Black
> Feu
> Bleu Saphir
> Bleu Paon
> Rasin
> Rouge casaque
> Bouganvilla
> Red Tomate
> Vert Fonce
> Malachite
> Pink Sakura
> Etoupe
> Caramel
> Gris T
> I know I am missing a couple pinks and another forest green
> That is all I can remember.  It was lacking many colors I was hoping to see.
> Somehow I still managed to place my order of course!
> Hoping this SO comes in faster than my last order which took 1 1/2 years.  Not as long as some but longer than most it seems.



*Chloesam*, thanks so much for taking the time to post these color option for chèvre. I am hooked on that H leather, love it so much!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Chloesam said:


> Hello fellow PF friends!  I place my SO today.  I thought I would share the color options in Chèvre with you all.  Sad to say it's a much shorter list than last time.
> I know I will miss a few colors but here is what I can remember is available for SS2016 in Chèvre.
> Black
> Feu
> Bleu Saphir
> Bleu Paon
> Rasin
> Rouge casaque
> Bouganvilla
> Red Tomate
> Vert Fonce
> Malachite
> Pink Sakura
> Etoupe
> Caramel
> Gris T
> I know I am missing a couple pinks and another forest green
> That is all I can remember.  It was lacking many colors I was hoping to see.
> Somehow I still managed to place my order of course!
> Hoping this SO comes in faster than my last order which took 1 1/2 years.  Not as long as some but longer than most it seems.




Thanks so much. I guess I will need to change. My SM is off on vacation. I can see several options that will work. Congrats on the SO [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Chloesam

Daisu said:


> Congrats on your SO!! [emoji4]
> 
> Hmm from the list I saw in the US, for chèvre, vert fonce and malachite were not on the list, and it was Gris perle instead of Gris t.




Thanks Daisu. I think you are correct on Gris perle. I know I saw Malachite and 2 other greens that were more hunter/forest green but maybe they weren't for Chèvre?. It is so hard to keep all the colors and leather choices straight in my head! Why didn't I snap a picture! I think I was caught up in the moment.


----------



## Daisu

Chloesam said:


> Thanks Daisu. I think you are correct on Gris perle. I know I saw Malachite and 2 other greens that were more hunter/forest green but maybe they weren't for Chèvre?. It is so hard to keep all the colors and leather choices straight in my head! Why didn't I snap a picture! I think I was caught up in the moment.




Hehe I know what you mean... I definitely wouldn't have remembered so much on my own. I had some help  Anyway, very happy for you and excited for your SO!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sarah_sarah said:


> Colvert is definitely a beauty. Atoll is nice. Will it be a B, as the contrast is seem better. I think the leather choice for me (chevre) will limit everything else. So far waiting to hear from the SM to see what happens but no news, good news I suppose. Love to hear what you choose.




It's for a 25B....after waiting 3 1/2 years for an SO 25B they are allowing me another since I'm really beyond tired of waiting. The original order was for a black PO, cancelled after 9 months, then the SO, so technically I've been waiting for over FOUR years for this size. I just bought a Colvert gator CDC GHW and some shawls to match so whatever I get has to go with what I have...Colvert or similar. I just love Atoll as well, so I'd really take either color. T this point I'm not terribly picky - two color blue (with green undertones) 25B Togo GHW (preferably brushed GHW, preferably white contrast stitching). Come on already!!!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

BBC said:


> It's for a 25B....after waiting 3 1/2 years for an SO 25B they are allowing me another since I'm really beyond tired of waiting. The original order was for a black PO, cancelled after 9 months, then the SO, so technically I've been waiting for over FOUR years for this size. I just bought a Colvert gator CDC GHW and some shawls to match so whatever I get has to go with what I have...Colvert or similar. I just love Atoll as well, so I'd really take either color. T this point I'm not terribly picky - two color blue (with green undertones) 25B Togo GHW (preferably brushed GHW, preferably white contrast stitching). Come on already!!!!!




Oh Wow. This is a long wait. I have heard stories of even longer waiting period. I really need to prepare myself. I can only begin to imagine how you are extremely tired of waiting. You bought some beautiful pieces to match your Colvert. From what I read on another thread this year SO in chevre will not have colvert so no colvert for me. I love the brushed HW. I really hope it comes soon. Atoll is so beautiful. Whichever comes will be amazing. I am sending positive thoughts, come on H!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> I have a black exterior/ BE interior SO chèvre B30 with GHW...so, clearly I LOVE the combo!  Elegant and chic!  Go for it!



OMG seriously! Can u post a pic dear!!!???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mousdioufe said:


> Anyone know the current price of the birkin 30 in chevre?





Ladybug^^ said:


> 11600





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks, *Ladybug*! That question was on my mind too.
> 
> Yes, no sales tax if you send it to a state without an H store.



Not that it makes a huge difference or anything but the price is 11,3.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> The SA in leather department put it as an option. Of course, who knows what Paris will say.



I'm confused... what did you actually order dear?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chloesam said:


> Hello fellow PF friends!  I place my SO today.  I thought I would share the color options in Chèvre with you all.  Sad to say it's a much shorter list than last time.
> I know I will miss a few colors but here is what I can remember is available for SS2016 in Chèvre.
> Black
> Feu
> Bleu Saphir
> Bleu Paon
> Rasin
> Rouge casaque
> Bouganvilla
> Red Tomate
> Vert Fonce
> Malachite
> Pink Sakura
> Etoupe
> Caramel
> Gris T
> I know I am missing a couple pinks and another forest green
> That is all I can remember.  It was lacking many colors I was hoping to see.
> Somehow I still managed to place my order of course!
> Hoping this SO comes in faster than my last order which took 1 1/2 years.  Not as long as some but longer than most it seems.



Oh geez... I doubt my SA will give me another SO right now but I'd love Rose Sukura   Praying to the H Gods....

Does anyone have a good pic of Blue Paon in Chevre????


----------



## **Chanel**

Maybe it's different in the US, but when I placed my SO here in Europe last summer, my request for contrast stitching was declined by Paris.
So for those who are interested in contrast stitching, you might want to ask your SA if it's even possible .


----------



## QuelleFromage

**Chanel** said:


> Maybe it's different in the US, but when I placed my SO here in Europe last summer, my request for contrast stitching was declined by Paris.
> So for those who are interested in contrast stitching, you might want to ask your SA if it's even possible .


The studio reviews every SO request and declines quite a few, with contrast stitching being a big one. If they don't like it they will simply say no and either amend or cancel the order. Experienced SAs and SMs might know the combos that will be accepted, but there are apparently particular sensitivities, especially around the classic H colors and sellier Ks.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm confused... what did you actually order dear?




In the process of changing the K32 in chevre. They said they not be able to get chevre. Now changing my colours in case they do. K32 togo Anemone with Brushed GHW, interior etain. B30 togo etain brushed PHW with interior Tosca or pink lipstick or BA. Let's see what happens. Will update soon.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

**Chanel** said:


> Maybe it's different in the US, but when I placed my SO here in Europe last summer, my request for contrast stitching was declined by Paris.
> 
> So for those who are interested in contrast stitching, you might want to ask your SA if it's even possible .




I'm also in Europe. They never even wanted to talk about contrast stitching. I guess that's why as Quelle mentioned.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> In the process of changing the K32 in chevre. They said they not be able to get chevre. Now changing my colours in case they do. K32 togo Anemone with Brushed GHW, interior etain. B30 togo etain brushed PHW with interior Tosca or pink lipstick or BA. Let's see what happens. Will update soon.



So originally you ordered anemone in chevre and Paris said chevre not available anymore? Too bad about that bc anemone chevre is amazing =(

so your SM is inputting the new order into the system to see what is accepted now? 2 different bags???  That's a lot of options for interior.... why can't they just tell you what colors are available for interior an be done with it??? Good luck anyway darling!!!!


----------



## HAddicted

**Chanel** said:


> Maybe it's different in the US, but when I placed my SO here in Europe last summer, my request for contrast stitching was declined by Paris.
> 
> So for those who are interested in contrast stitching, you might want to ask your SA if it's even possible .




I'm in the US and the last SO I did was a contrast stitching. Didn't have any problems. Good luck!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> So originally you ordered anemone in chevre and Paris said chevre not available anymore? Too bad about that bc anemone chevre is amazing =(
> 
> so your SM is inputting the new order into the system to see what is accepted now? 2 different bags???  That's a lot of options for interior.... why can't they just tell you what colors are available for interior an be done with it??? Good luck anyway darling!!!!




For the chevre I asked for Blue Nuit and RC or Colvert and etain. But they kept saying it's probably impossible to do chevre. So they asked what else I wanted. And I gave them the other two choices. 
SM is on vacay. I should hear from them when she gets back. I added other options for a possibe chevre today. 
I know!!! So many options for the interior. I swear the list was huge when we were done. I hope Paris will accept something. Wish it were the chevre. Thank you dear. Feels so stressful already. Hoping I will have luck.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sarah_sarah said:


> For the chevre I asked for Blue Nuit and RC or Colvert and etain. But they kept saying it's probably impossible to do chevre. So they asked what else I wanted. And I gave them the other two choices.
> SM is on vacay. I should hear from them when she gets back. I added other options for a possibe chevre today.
> I know!!! So many options for the interior. I swear the list was huge when we were done. I hope Paris will accept something. Wish it were the chevre. Thank you dear. Feels so stressful already. Hoping I will have luck.


Don't stress too much  You will have a beautiful bag either way. Last SO I let it stress me out when colors/leathers were hard to get, and in the end I am totally happy with my choice.
Togo is beautiful and a great workhorse leather...you will be happy either way!


----------



## **Chanel**

QuelleFromage said:


> The studio reviews every SO request and declines quite a few, with contrast stitching being a big one. If they don't like it they will simply say no and either amend or cancel the order. Experienced SAs and SMs might know the combos that will be accepted, but there are apparently particular sensitivities, especially around the classic H colors and sellier Ks.



Interesting, thank you for sharing, *QuelleFromage* ! Funny thing is, it was my SA's suggestion to do this specific contrast stitching for the bag I picked. It was accepted by the SM, but it was Paris who declined it, so now the bag comes without contrast stitching. I guess Paris did not like my choice .
But then again, if I see some of the tri color B's on the Bay sometimes, I wonder how on earth Paris accepted those color combinations. I guess as long as you are a VVIP, almost everything is possible .



Sarah_sarah said:


> I'm also in Europe. They never even wanted to talk about contrast stitching. I guess that's why as Quelle mentioned.



My home boutique did accept my SO with contrast stitching, but it was Paris who declined it. Probably because of the reason QF explained, I guess. 
In the beginning, I was slightly disappointed, but now I think it might be more versatile and easier to wear without the contrast stitching. 
I hope it will arrive soon, my SA thought there was a good chance that it would be here before the end of the year, but with H. you just never know.
Good luck with placing your SO, I hope you will be able to order something nice.
Too bad that they say no Chevre, it was definitely available last time, I am waiting for a SO Chevre B myself .



HAddicted said:


> I'm in the US and the last SO I did was a contrast stitching. Didn't have any problems. Good luck!



Lucky you, did you get a confirmation that Paris accepted the contrast stitching?
I guess perhaps they declined mine because Paris did not like the combination.


----------



## QuelleFromage

**Chanel** said:


> Interesting, thank you for sharing, *QuelleFromage* ! Funny thing is, it was my SA's suggestion to do this specific contrast stitching for the bag I picked. It was accepted by the SM, but it was Paris who declined it, so now the bag comes without contrast stitching. I guess Paris did not like my choice .
> But then again, if I see some of the tri color B's on the Bay sometimes, I wonder how on earth Paris accepted those color combinations. I guess as long as you are a VVIP, almost everything is possible .
> 
> 
> 
> My home boutique did accept my SO with contrast stitching, but it was Paris who declined it. Probably because of the reason QF explained, I guess.
> In the beginning, I was slightly disappointed, but now I think it might be more versatile and easier to wear without the contrast stitching.
> I hope it will arrive soon, my SA thought there was a good chance that it would be here before the end of the year, but with H. you just never know.
> Good luck with placing your SO, I hope you will be able to order something nice.
> Too bad that they say no Chevre, it was definitely available last time, I am waiting for a SO Chevre B myself .
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky you, did you get a confirmation that Paris accepted the contrast stitching?
> I guess perhaps they declined mine because Paris did not like the combination.


You never know why Paris says no. Sometimes they don't like the colors (although...you are right...they have said yes to some absolute horrors...and after all they even made the Kelly Lakis so I guess money talks ).  The contrast stitching is extra work for the craftspeople, so sometimes it's just the fact that the atelier is overloaded. 

Also, stitching colors are not exactly the same as leather colors (i.e., there are colors in stitching that are standard that don't exist in bags/match exactly to bags and vice versa, for instance the approved stitching for Rouge H is Acajou, not Rouge H) - so they may find they can't give the effect they think the client wants and they say no so as not to disappoint.  Example, I asked about Graphite stitching on a black bag and the SM explained to me that it would read silvery and not the subtly dark stitching that I envisioned.

Ahhh H. The artistic temperament


----------



## kat99

Changes in creative directors also alters what H accepts for SO, I was told that they are moving away from very bright clashing combinations, and even for VVVIPs there's more restrictions on special designs and customizations (they are gently "guided" in the right direction), I was told


----------



## ShyShy

Thanks for the information guys! I had no problems requesting contrast stitching for my SO last year but this year my SM sounded uncertain about it as well. She said if I requested the stitching color to be the same as my interior, there is a chance Paris might decide to make my bag bi-color on the outside to accommodate the stitching request.


----------



## HAddicted

Lucky you, did you get a confirmation that Paris accepted the contrast stitching?
I guess perhaps they declined mine because Paris did not like the combination.[/QUOTE]


Yep. I ordered a 35B BE Togo with Menthe chèvre interior with the menthe stitching. I got my order back in about three months. I think it's random, there's no rhyme or reason [emoji58]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

ShyShy said:


> Thanks for the information guys! I had no problems requesting contrast stitching for my SO last year but this year my SM sounded uncertain about it as well. She said if I requested the stitching color to be the same as my interior, there is a chance Paris might decide to make my bag bi-color on the outside to accommodate the stitching request.




Wow! I was never told this by my SA at FSH, it was  actually confirmed last week I didn't need my order to be a bi-colour with my chosen contrast stitch. Actually why would a contrast stitch be considered extra effort, if it takes the same time to sew a bag whichever colour thread is used?


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> Wow! I was never told this by my SA at FSH, it was  actually confirmed last week I didn't need my order to be a bi-colour with my chosen contrast stitch. Actually why would a contrast stitch be considered extra effort, if it takes the same time to sew a bag whichever colour thread is used?


Because it's more visible and thus needs to be even more perfect...same reason sellier is more expensive. I was told that a sellier K with contrast stitching (production or SO) is only given to a very experienced craftsperson, for instance the rouge H box Ks this year with the contrast stitch are made by a master.


----------



## QuelleFromage

kat99 said:


> Changes in creative directors also alters what H accepts for SO, I was told that they are moving away from very bright clashing combinations, and even for VVVIPs there's more restrictions on special designs and customizations (they are gently "guided" in the right direction), I was told


I really hope this is true...there are some bags out there that are hard to look at!


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Because it's more visible and thus needs to be even more perfect...same reason sellier is more expensive. I was told that a sellier K with contrast stitching (production or SO) is only given to a very experienced craftsperson, for instance the rouge H box Ks this year with the contrast stitch are made by a master.




Thank you for the information, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I am still confused what is the exact time SM places PO orders? I was told it was soon, but I had time and they only placed SO orders specific times. Is it not 2x a year? But when? I thought it would be December? And would placing it mean it has been approved by Paris or another wait for Paris? One can see I am a first time SO gal.

I am trying to make it as easy as possible for Paris so I can get chevre leather.


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> I am still confused what is the exact time SM places PO orders? I was told it was soon, but I had time and they only placed SO orders specific times. Is it not 2x a year? But when? I thought it would be December? And would placing it mean it has been approved by Paris or another wait for Paris? One can see I am a first time SO gal.
> 
> I am trying to make it as easy as possible for Paris so I can get chevre leather.




Let me try and see if I am right. Worldwide, the SMs and SAs come to Paris to order POs twice a year. There are so many stores that I am told they arrive in batches according to the continent where the stores are located. Because this period varies, therefore the SO orders placed after also vary from country to country. I think placing it doesn't mean it is accepted.  Perhaps your SM would be able to tell you if the SO you wished for has been accepted and is in the system. After that, during production stages, H doesn't tend to give updates. 
My best advice is to ask if you can view the current SO Chèvre leather list from your store. Then you need to find out the other lining colours available. That would give you the best chance of Paris accepting your order combination. I am sure others with much more experience can add to this or correct me. Congrats again!


----------



## carlinha

QuelleFromage said:


> Because it's more visible and thus needs to be even more perfect...same reason sellier is more expensive. I was told that a sellier K with contrast stitching (production or SO) is only given to a very experienced craftsperson, for instance the rouge H box Ks this year with the contrast stitch are made by a master.



oh wow, that totally makes sense!  thanks for this valuable tidbit *QF*!!

i have been lucky enough to have contrast stitching approved on my B SOs... now let's see if my contrast stitch K sellier goes through!  i have not heard otherwise.... i don't know what that means   with H it could mean anything


----------



## sparklyprincess

QuelleFromage said:


> Because it's more visible and thus needs to be even more perfect...same reason sellier is more expensive. I was told that a sellier K with contrast stitching (production or SO) is only given to a very experienced craftsperson, for instance the rouge H box Ks this year with the contrast stitch are made by a master.




So is this the case with everything that is made in gold, etoupe, or blue jean? SLGs, Evelynes, Jiges, Picotin, etc. in these colors have contrast stitching.


----------



## Chloesam

QuelleFromage said:


> I really hope this is true...there are some bags out there that are hard to look at!




+1!!!!! This is so true!


----------



## Chloesam

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh geez... I doubt my SA will give me another SO right now but I'd love Rose Sukura   Praying to the H Gods....
> 
> Does anyone have a good pic of Blue Paon in Chevre????




Israeli_Flava, I don't have a picture of Blue Paon but I looked at it for quite a long time. I can tell you in Chevre it is a vibrant and deep turquoise. Deeper than the Hermes turquoise out right now. Based on the beautiful bags I have seen you post I think you will love this color.


----------



## QuelleFromage

sparklyprincess said:


> So is this the case with everything that is made in gold, etoupe, or blue jean? SLGs, Evelynes, Jiges, Picotin, etc. in these colors have contrast stitching.


----------



## periogirl28

kat99 said:


> Changes in creative directors also alters what H accepts for SO, I was told that they are moving away from very bright clashing combinations, and even for VVVIPs there's more restrictions on special designs and customizations (they are gently "guided" in the right direction), I was told




Was told this also. Thank God yeah?!


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> I really hope this is true...there are some bags out there that are hard to look at!



I suspect some of these aren't from H ateliers.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> Let me try and see if I am right. Worldwide, the SMs and SAs come to Paris to order POs twice a year. There are so many stores that I am told they arrive in batches according to the continent where the stores are located. Because this period varies, therefore the SO orders placed after also vary from country to country. I think placing it doesn't mean it is accepted.  Perhaps your SM would be able to tell you if the SO you wished for has been accepted and is in the system. After that, during production stages, H doesn't tend to give updates.
> My best advice is to ask if you can view the current SO Chèvre leather list from your store. Then you need to find out the other lining colours available. That would give you the best chance of Paris accepting your order combination. I am sure others with much more experience can add to this or correct me. Congrats again!




Thank you so much for the explanation. I am finally picturing it in my head. Go figure my SA's and the SM. They will get back to me soon. [emoji5]&#65039; Thanks and hoping for the big waiting to start.


----------



## chicinthecity777

kat99 said:


> Changes in creative directors also alters what H accepts for SO, I was told that they are moving away from very bright clashing combinations, and even for VVVIPs there's more restrictions on special designs and customizations (they are gently "guided" in the right direction), I was told



Yes it's a definitely change for good IMO. That's why they took off the tri-colour options in SO lists.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## chicinthecity777

QuelleFromage said:


> I really hope this is true...there are some bags out there that are hard to look at!



I know! You can say that again!


----------



## _pinkcow

Not sure if this is the main topic to post in for special orders, but I was just offered my first special order today by the Madison Ave store (second SO overall, but my first one is still not here from the Manhasset store. It's been 3 years, and I've decided not to patronize that store anymore). I did not actually sign the SO paper yet because I'm still not sure which exact combination I want to go for and I wanted to check with everyone here to see what you all think would have a better likelihood of being accepted by Paris:

1. K28 GHW with Epsom in Rouge Casaque front and back, mimosa sides with a blue indigo interior

2. B30 GHW in Epsom in some sort of blue (turquoise or bleu lin) with mimosa interior. 

3. B25 GHW any leather in rouge casaque and mimosa interior

Any input would be nice! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

_pinkcow said:


> Not sure if this is the main topic to post in for special orders, but I was just offered my first special order today by the Madison Ave store (second SO overall, but my first one is still not here from the Manhasset store. It's been 3 years, and I've decided not to patronize that store anymore). I did not actually sign the SO paper yet because I'm still not sure which exact combination I want to go for and I wanted to check with everyone here to see what you all think would have a better likelihood of being accepted by Paris:
> 
> 1. K28 GHW with Epsom in Rouge Casaque front and back, mimosa sides with a blue indigo interior
> 
> 2. B30 GHW in Epsom in some sort of blue (turquoise or bleu lin) with mimosa interior.
> 
> 3. B25 GHW any leather in rouge casaque and mimosa interior
> 
> Any input would be nice! Thanks in advance!!!



*pinkcow*, congrats on your SO, now for picking out what you want, the hard part other than having the patience of waiting for your SO to arrive.

Regarding your question of color and leather, I have an SO B30 GHW in RC chevre exterior with Bleu Indigo interior and I absolutely adore this color and leather combination. 

I think that a B25 GHW in RC chevre with mimosa interior will look amazing too. 

Below are a few pics of my SO RC/BI B30 GHW. Please let us know what you decide.


----------



## QuelleFromage

_pinkcow said:


> Not sure if this is the main topic to post in for special orders, but I was just offered my first special order today by the Madison Ave store (second SO overall, but my first one is still not here from the Manhasset store. It's been 3 years, and I've decided not to patronize that store anymore). I did not actually sign the SO paper yet because I'm still not sure which exact combination I want to go for and I wanted to check with everyone here to see what you all think would have a better likelihood of being accepted by Paris:
> 
> 1. K28 GHW with Epsom in Rouge Casaque front and back, mimosa sides with a blue indigo interior
> 
> 2. B30 GHW in Epsom in some sort of blue (turquoise or bleu lin) with mimosa interior.
> 
> 3. B25 GHW any leather in rouge casaque and mimosa interior
> 
> Any input would be nice! Thanks in advance!!!


Well, this spring they were not accepting tricolor Kelly SOs. If that has changed, I still wouldn't do tricolor, but it's all down to personal taste. Vigee's B is gorgeous!


----------



## mp4

Maybe someone should start a new SO ordering thread?  I thought this thread was for those of us enduring the excruciating wait once we've ordered?

I suggest this in the nicest possible way!


----------



## bagidiotic

_pinkcow said:


> Not sure if this is the main topic to post in for special orders, but I was just offered my first special order today by the Madison Ave store (second SO overall, but my first one is still not here from the Manhasset store. It's been 3 years, and I've decided not to patronize that store anymore). I did not actually sign the SO paper yet because I'm still not sure which exact combination I want to go for and I wanted to check with everyone here to see what you all think would have a better likelihood of being accepted by Paris:
> 
> 1. K28 GHW with Epsom in Rouge Casaque front and back, mimosa sides with a blue indigo interior
> 
> 2. B30 GHW in Epsom in some sort of blue (turquoise or bleu lin) with mimosa interior.
> 
> 3. B25 GHW any leather in rouge casaque and mimosa interior
> 
> Any input would be nice! Thanks in advance!!!



Mimosa only in  croco choice
Mimosa doesn't  fall under chevre  this season  too
Mixed  leathers  and tri color not approved  this season still


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mp4 said:


> Maybe someone should start a new SO ordering thread?  I thought this thread was for those of us enduring the excruciating wait once we've ordered?
> 
> I suggest this in the nicest possible way!



Apologies for posting the pics, *mp*. Now that I have re-read this thread's title once more, I do believe that you are right. 

My only excuse is that I was trying to assist a fellow tPF member and I understand how difficult it is to make a decision about which color and leather to order. 

*QuelleFromage*, I am with you on the tricolored B's ~ not for me. 

Now back to this thread's topic ~ SOs - How long did yours take?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

_pinkcow said:


> Not sure if this is the main topic to post in for special orders, but I was just offered my first special order today by the Madison Ave store (second SO overall, but my first one is still not here from the Manhasset store. It's been 3 years, and I've decided not to patronize that store anymore). I did not actually sign the SO paper yet because I'm still not sure which exact combination I want to go for and I wanted to check with everyone here to see what you all think would have a better likelihood of being accepted by Paris:
> 
> 1. K28 GHW with Epsom in Rouge Casaque front and back, mimosa sides with a blue indigo interior
> 
> 2. B30 GHW in Epsom in some sort of blue (turquoise or bleu lin) with mimosa interior.
> 
> 3. B25 GHW any leather in rouge casaque and mimosa interior
> 
> Any input would be nice! Thanks in advance!!!


You need to sit down with your SA bc the choices you listed are not all available... Like Mimosa 
Maybe also read the other threads to find the colors that are offered darling. Keep us posted!


----------



## QuelleFromage

mp4 said:


> Maybe someone should start a new SO ordering thread?  I thought this thread was for those of us enduring the excruciating wait once we've ordered?
> 
> I suggest this in the nicest possible way!


This thread and the "SMs back from Podium" thread are being used extensively for discussion of SOs, leather availability, etc. Up to the mods if they want to change that. I don't mind being distracted while waiting, but whatever floats the boat


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Mimosa only in  croco choice
> Mimosa doesn't  fall under chevre  this season  too
> Mixed  leathers  and tri color not approved  this season still



That's what I thought, I have never seen Mimosa in a non -exotic leather.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagidiotic said:


> Mimosa only in  croco choice
> Mimosa doesn't  fall under chevre  this season  too
> Mixed  leathers  and tri color not approved  this season still





periogirl28 said:


> That's what I thought, I have never seen Mimosa in a non -exotic leather.



ditto.


----------



## **Chanel**

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *pinkcow*, congrats on your SO, now for picking out what you want, the hard part other than having the patience of waiting for your SO to arrive.
> 
> Regarding your question of color and leather, I have an SO B30 GHW in RC chevre exterior with Bleu Indigo interior and I absolutely adore this color and leather combination.
> 
> I think that a B25 GHW in RC chevre with mimosa interior will look amazing too.
> 
> Below are a few pics of my SO RC/BI B30 GHW. Please let us know what you decide.



Beautiful pictures, *Vigee*! They make me happy because my SO is a RC Chevre too, but with different lining .
I never saw RC in Chevre IRL so far, and I was concerned if it would be the right red for me, but after seeing your pictures, I am in love .
I hope my SO will arrive before the end of the year, it would be a great X-Mas pressie .


----------



## AvrilShower

I am going to make my special order this afternoon. Excited! Have a hard time to focus at work &#128541;&#128541;


----------



## SandySummer

I went first thing this morning. I was given a timeframe of 6 months but I know to be a little more realistic after going through this thread [emoji12]


----------



## jmen

SandySummer said:


> I went first thing this morning. I was given a timeframe of 6 months but I know to be a little more realistic after going through this thread [emoji12]



It could come in 4 months which happened to moi but this go around it has been a year. Do not want to get wound any tighter. If you find a bottle of patience, let me know the source!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh geez... I doubt my SA will give me another SO right now but I'd love Rose Sukura   Praying to the H Gods....
> 
> Does anyone have a good pic of Blue Paon in Chevre????



Looky here my friend.....
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=24593480&postcount=8


----------



## mistikat

mp4 said:


> Maybe someone should start a new SO ordering thread?  I thought this thread was for those of us enduring the excruciating wait once we've ordered?
> 
> I suggest this in the nicest possible way!





QuelleFromage said:


> This thread and the "SMs back from Podium" thread are being used extensively for discussion of SOs, leather availability, etc. Up to the mods if they want to change that. I don't mind being distracted while waiting, but whatever floats the boat



It's not that we want to change it but the thread has really meandered off topic. Please, if anyone wants to start their own "help me choose my so" thread, that's most welcome. So if this could return to the topic of how long your special orders are taking, it would be appreciated by those waiting. . 

Thanks, all.


----------



## bagidiotic

Lost?confused? What to do?
How  to do?
Colors leathers  combinations?
Post your thinking doubts  here
Discussion thread for enquiries


----------



## AvrilShower

SandySummer said:


> I went first thing this morning. I was given a timeframe of 6 months but I know to be a little more realistic after going through this thread [emoji12]



Congratulations! What did you order? 
I did a kelly 28 epsom etain and rouge casaque with brushed ghw. they said they are going to submit my order to paris by 15th.


----------



## marbella8

bagidiotic said:


> Lost?confused? What to do?
> How  to do?
> Colors leathers  combinations?
> Post your thinking doubts  here



Wow, bagidiotic, how exciting!!!!!!!

If it was me, I would do a Kelly 25, maybe 28, Retourne, with a darker color, a grey, blue, or maybe even black, but not sure about black for a so, with brushed hardware with the inside in a pop color, of a blue tone. That's just me, because I know I would use it a lot!

Good luck choosing


----------



## bagidiotic

marbella8 said:


> Wow, bagidiotic, how exciting!!!!!!!
> 
> If it was me, I would do a Kelly 25, maybe 28, Retourne, with a darker color, a grey, blue, or maybe even black, but not sure about black for a so, with brushed hardware with the inside in a pop color, of a blue tone. That's just me, because I know I would use it a lot!
> 
> Good luck choosing



Thanks dear
Think you have mistaken
I started this thread for others members that need advices
Posted wrongly on other threads
As for me I did my so earlier this year already lol
Thanks for your replied


----------



## marbella8

bagidiotic said:


> Thanks dear
> Think you have mistaken
> I started this thread for others members that need advices
> Posted wrongly on other threads
> As for me I did my so earlier this year already lol
> Thanks for your replied



I was wondering, lol!

Well, that would be my choice, sapphire or graphite or etain (don't know if graphite is available?) leather outside, turquoise inside, brushed ghw, Kelly 25.


----------



## periogirl28

I think bagidiotic is THE expert to help with SOs! Can I ask what colours are available for lining? Anyone knows?


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> I think bagidiotic is THE expert to help with SOs! Can I ask what colours are available for lining? Anyone knows?



The list has been significantly revised down.  You need to check with your store.


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The list has been significantly revised down.  You need to check with your store.




Yes alas. I had 3 options for the lining declined and so far one seems to be ok. Let's see what happens.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Yes alas. I had 3 options for the lining declined and so far one seems to be ok. Let's see what happens.



Am I the only one who thinks Special Order is not special order at all? It's more of "make something from what's left-over... " kind of thing.


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> I think bagidiotic is THE expert to help with SOs! Can I ask what colours are available for lining? Anyone knows?



Omg that's  flattering 
I am no expert  at all still lots to learn
Just creating  a platform  for  those having dilemma  doing so

However  i from my past 7 so experiences 
I never encountered lining  issues 
Whatever  i chosen  for  exterior 
Usually  my interior  will be approved 

I not fan of tri colors and only one color ext another int combo eg candy collection 

Usually  i will choose  that particular season limited issue  color 
Or  color only in particular  leather

Cheers


----------



## periogirl28

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Special Order is not special order at all? It's more of "make something from what's left-over... " kind of thing.




Hahahaha! SO true! 




bagidiotic said:


> Omg that's  flattering
> I am no expert  at all still lots to learn
> Just creating  a platform  for  those having dilemma  doing so
> 
> However  i from my past 7 so experiences
> I never encountered lining  issues
> Whatever  i chosen  for  exterior
> Usually  my interior  will be approved
> 
> I not fan of tri colors and only one color ext another int combo eg candy collection
> 
> Usually  i will choose  that particular season limited issue  color
> Or  color only in particular  leather
> 
> Cheers




I have had no problems with my exterior color, and like you I normally choose a seasonal color so that's not a worry. But my SA says the lining colours I prefer are not available so I chose something which was suggested. Would like to know the list in case something pops up I didn't think of. Anyways this is placed in Paris so what do I know? 

I only do exterior and lining, sometimes contrast stitching. No bi or tri -colours for me. I like my SOs to be quite discreet.


----------



## bagidiotic

AFAIK the moment my desired colors combo hw all finalised
My sm will immediately submit my request
In less than 30 mins I usually will get my confirmation ans from Paris 
I do not know how they communicate
And if I do my so in paris
My H angel will usually ask me to return back an hour to check my combo approval


----------



## chicinthecity777

This year, some of the latest seasonal colours are not offered in RAC. The list of options is very short. Very disappointing.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This year, some of the latest seasonal colours are not offered in RAC. The list of options is very short. Very disappointing.



+1 yawn


----------



## SandySummer

Hello experts, 

I went in yesterday and selected my very first SO. I am very excited. The primary color of my bag will be Blue electrique,which were only available in Epsom and Togo. I selected Epsom because i thought the color seemed a little more vibrant in the Epsom and also because I wanted a lighter (weight) bag. How do you think it will hold up? I was playing around in Instagram and saw that someone was offered and purchased an Epsom B. To me the bag looks a little shriveled, if that makes sense, and now I am concerned.


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Special Order is not special order at all? It's more of "make something from what's left-over... " kind of thing.


From what I understand, and the experiences of many recent posters, there seems to be a shortage of the chèvre that's used for lining this year. I had this problem in spring.

As far as approvals go, it does seem to go through Paris so it depends where you are. I place my SOs in Paris also and when they "ran out" of my lining color, my SA called me immediately, probably day after my order. Basically I was getting a call every day for a few days with leather shortages, but it was all in the lining.


----------



## chicinthecity777

QuelleFromage said:


> From what I understand, and the experiences of many recent posters, there seems to be a shortage of the chèvre that's used for lining this year. I had this problem in spring.
> 
> As far as approvals go, it does seem to go through Paris so it depends where you are. I place my SOs in Paris also and when they "ran out" of my lining color, my SA called me immediately, probably day after my order. Basically I was getting a call every day for a few days with leather shortages, but it was all in the lining.



In all the SOs I placed, I have never had anything cancelled / rejected apart from one when a particular colour was cancelled across the whole range, so far, fingers crossed!


----------



## Daisu

periogirl28 said:


> Hahahaha! SO true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have had no problems with my exterior color, and like you I normally choose a seasonal color so that's not a worry. But my SA says the lining colours I prefer are not available so I chose something which was suggested. Would like to know the list in case something pops up I didn't think of. Anyways this is placed in Paris so what do I know?
> 
> I only do exterior and lining, sometimes contrast stitching. No bi or tri -colours for me. I like my SOs to be quite discreet.




I know the lining colors but I was wondering if it's a good idea to post all that information? Maybe I'm being paranoid, haha [emoji4]

By the way your PM box is full [emoji6]


----------



## periogirl28

Daisu said:


> I know the lining colors but I was wondering if it's a good idea to post all that information? Maybe I'm being paranoid, haha [emoji4]
> 
> By the way your PM box is full [emoji6]



Well true, maybe not a great idea! 

Have cleared some space!


----------



## bagidiotic

SandySummer said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I went in yesterday and selected my very first SO. I am very excited. The primary color of my bag will be Blue electrique,which were only available in Epsom and Togo. I selected Epsom because i thought the color seemed a little more vibrant in the Epsom and also because I wanted a lighter (weight) bag. How do you think it will hold up? I was playing around in Instagram and saw that someone was offered and purchased an Epsom B. To me the bag looks a little shriveled, if that makes sense, and now I am concerned.



Are you doing a b or k
What size
Puzzled! !!!


----------



## _pinkcow

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *pinkcow*, congrats on your SO, now for picking out what you want, the hard part other than having the patience of waiting for your SO to arrive.
> 
> Regarding your question of color and leather, I have an SO B30 GHW in RC chevre exterior with Bleu Indigo interior and I absolutely adore this color and leather combination.
> 
> I think that a B25 GHW in RC chevre with mimosa interior will look amazing too.
> 
> Below are a few pics of my SO RC/BI B30 GHW. Please let us know what you decide.




Omg! that is SO gorgeous. [emoji7] I'm going in right now to make my final decision, I'll let you guys know what I decide on. [emoji16]


----------



## SandySummer

bagidiotic said:


> Are you doing a b or k
> What size
> Puzzled! !!!




Sorry I forgot I write that down duhhh B30!!


----------



## bagidiotic

SandySummer said:


> Sorry I forgot I write that down duhhh B30!!



Epsom  on b30 i think is fine
If your  concern  is intensity  of  color by leather 
My opinion  in sequence
Cherve
Swift
Epsom 
Clemence 
Togo


----------



## SandySummer

bagidiotic said:


> Epsom  on b30 i think is fine
> If your  concern  is intensity  of  color by leather
> My opinion  in sequence
> Cherve
> Swift
> Epsom
> Clemence
> Togo




Thanks for your input. I am attaching a pic of the B that caused my concern, it seemed a little wrinkled looking. Btw perhaps this person is on TPF?!!


----------



## bagidiotic

SandySummer said:


> Thanks for your input. I am attaching a pic of the B that caused my concern, it seemed a little wrinkled looking. Btw perhaps this person is on TPF?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177532



That's  natural  of epsom that's why its more structure 
Over the years  it will gets creases inevitable 
Alternatively if you cannot  accept  
Take be in togo or blue sapphire in chevre


----------



## periogirl28

SandySummer said:


> Thanks for your input. I am attaching a pic of the B that caused my concern, it seemed a little wrinkled looking. Btw perhaps this person is on TPF?!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177532



Epsom is stiff so it will buckle like this instead of slouch. It's not wrinkled in that sense. I agree with bagidiotic, maybe Togo is better for you.


----------



## _pinkcow

Went with K28 GHW with Raisin and Blue Marine interior. Completely different from what I originally wanted [emoji28]


----------



## periogirl28

_pinkcow said:


> Went with K28 GHW with Raisin and Blue Marine interior. Completely different from what I originally wanted [emoji28]



I think it sounds great. Hope it arrives ASAP, congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## _pinkcow

periogirl28 said:


> I think it sounds great. Hope it arrives ASAP, congrats!




Thanks! I hope it arrives early next year in time for my bday. [emoji16]


----------



## _pinkcow

Hi all! I posted on the other thread about SOs earlier, but I'll post here too. 

I'm a noob with all the colors and hardware a even though I've been buying for many years now. I usually just go for what I like when I see it. 

I ended up picking a k28 GHW with raisin and blue marine inside. I haven't seen raisin in several years so I was kind of excited it was in the list this year.

The only thing I kind of question was the hardware choice. I kind of wanted permabrass or a lighter gold (not sure if that's even an option) but my SA says that GHW would probably be better. What do you all think?


----------



## AvrilShower

_pinkcow said:


> Went with K28 GHW with Raisin and Blue Marine interior. Completely different from what I originally wanted [emoji28]



Cogratulations! Keeping my finger crossed as well. My SA told me the fastest she has seen is three and half month. If I can get it by March or April I will be very happy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

_pinkcow said:


> Went with K28 GHW with Raisin and Blue Marine interior. Completely different from what I originally wanted [emoji28]



This combination of Raisin and Bleu Marine sounds gorgeous for a K28. Which leather did you do and good luck with the timeframe,* pinkcow*!


----------



## mistikat

_pinkcow said:


> Omg! that is SO gorgeous. [emoji7] I'm going in right now to make my final decision, I'll let you guys know what I decide on. [emoji16]





_pinkcow said:


> Went with K28 GHW with Raisin and Blue Marine interior. Completely different from what I originally wanted [emoji28]





periogirl28 said:


> I think it sounds great. Hope it arrives ASAP, congrats!





_pinkcow said:


> Thanks! I hope it arrives early next year in time for my bday. [emoji16]





AvrilShower said:


> Cogratulations! Keeping my finger crossed as well. My SA told me the fastest she has seen is three and half month. If I can get it by March or April I will be very happy.





VigeeLeBrun said:


> This combination of Raisin and Bleu Marine sounds gorgeous for a K28. Which leather did you do and good luck with the timeframe,* pinkcow*!



Can all discussion about what to SO please go in this thread?

Thanks!


----------



## luckylove

_pinkcow said:


> Hi all! I posted on the other thread about SOs earlier, but I'll post here too.
> 
> I'm a noob with all the colors and hardware a even though I've been buying for many years now. I usually just go for what I like when I see it.
> 
> I ended up picking a k28 GHW with raisin and blue marine inside. I haven't seen raisin in several years so I was kind of excited it was in the list this year.
> 
> The only thing I kind of question was the hardware choice. I kind of wanted permabrass or a lighter gold (not sure if that's even an option) but my SA says that GHW would probably be better. What do you all think?



I think GHW with your color combination would be gorgeous, but YOU have to love it! Hope you don't have to wait too long for your SO to arrive! Best wishes!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mistikat said:


> Can all discussion about what to SO please go in this thread?
> 
> Thanks!



Absolutely and so very sorry, *misti*!


----------



## QuelleFromage

_pinkcow said:


> Hi all! I posted on the other thread about SOs earlier, but I'll post here too.
> 
> I'm a noob with all the colors and hardware a even though I've been buying for many years now. I usually just go for what I like when I see it.
> 
> I ended up picking a k28 GHW with raisin and blue marine inside. I haven't seen raisin in several years so I was kind of excited it was in the list this year.
> 
> The only thing I kind of question was the hardware choice. I kind of wanted permabrass or a lighter gold (not sure if that's even an option) but my SA says that GHW would probably be better. What do you all think?


I like PHW with Raisin, although GHW is gorgeous with Box and brighter leathers,  but if you want a slightly different look and are a gold person, I think brushed GHW would be lovely.


----------



## Allinbee

This is such a great thread! Hope to see a complete list of SO colors and leather choices every season here as a reference. We need info from  Varvara  haven't  seen any updates from her for a while.


----------



## bagidiotic

_pinkcow said:


> Hi all! I posted on the other thread about SOs earlier, but I'll post here too.
> 
> I'm a noob with all the colors and hardware a even though I've been buying for many years now. I usually just go for what I like when I see it.
> 
> I ended up picking a k28 GHW with raisin and blue marine inside. I haven't seen raisin in several years so I was kind of excited it was in the list this year.
> 
> The only thing I kind of question was the hardware choice. I kind of wanted permabrass or a lighter gold (not sure if that's even an option) but my SA says that GHW would probably be better. What do you all think?



I prefer  raisin with ghw too
But since this is an so
I will pick matte ghw or brushed ghw 
to make overall look warmth 

I think permabrass  is not on list


----------



## SugarMama

Oh goodness.  I got a call that my SO came in!  6 months!  Will pick up later this week.  Sooooo excited!!!!  Will share pics soon!!!


----------



## ilsecita

SugarMama said:


> Oh goodness.  I got a call that my SO came in!  6 months!  Will pick up later this week.  Sooooo excited!!!!  Will share pics soon!!!



That's so exciting!! What did you order?

I'm hoping against hope my Kelly sellier gets here before my bday this month (I ordered in April).

Can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## AvrilShower

SugarMama said:


> Oh goodness.  I got a call that my SO came in!  6 months!  Will pick up later this week.  Sooooo excited!!!!  Will share pics soon!!!



WOWOWOWOW!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! Hope to see the picture soon!!!


----------



## stephmorris11

I am waiting over 2 years now for my SO, togo Rose Confetti and Anemone.  Sigh.  I really hope people keep posting pix though.  Otherwise this thread is not too fun.  Because the answer to the "How Long Did it Take" seems to be anywhere from 6 months to 3+ years.  Just what they tell you at the Boutique.  Soooo, I hope people keep posting SOs to entertain me... I've been here for ever!


----------



## Kitty S.

Just picked up my SO. About 11 days shy of 6 months. I was really surprised by the short wait (I had been told a year), but after reading the posts here, now I understand it falls on the short end of the spectrum.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

stephmorris11 said:


> I am waiting over 2 years now for my SO, togo Rose Confetti and Anemone.  Sigh.  I really hope people keep posting pix though.  Otherwise this thread is not too fun.  Because the answer to the "How Long Did it Take" seems to be anywhere from 6 months to 3+ years.  Just what they tell you at the Boutique.  Soooo, I hope people keep posting SOs to entertain me... I've been here for ever!


Nope, now we can only complain about the wait. No entertainment in this thread


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagidiotic said:


> I prefer  raisin with ghw too
> 
> I think permabrass  is not on list



This. I never really warmed up to any brushed hardware but that's just me.


----------



## periogirl28

stephmorris11 said:


> I am waiting over 2 years now for my SO, togo Rose Confetti and Anemone.  Sigh.  I really hope people keep posting pix though.  Otherwise this thread is not too fun.  Because the answer to the "How Long Did it Take" seems to be anywhere from 6 months to 3+ years.  Just what they tell you at the Boutique.  Soooo, I hope people keep posting SOs to entertain me... I've been here for ever!



Wow over 2 years for a recent colour! So sorry to hear that, patience will pay off and we will get a reveal I hope!


----------



## ilsecita

Congratulations! Pics please!

What did you order?


----------



## ShyShy

Sigh 1.5 years and still waiting...


----------



## mistikat

QuelleFromage said:


> Nope, now we can only complain about the wait. No entertainment in this thread



You can be as entertaining as you'd like within the thread topic, which members seemed to manage just fine for about 140 pages.


----------



## SandySummer

periogirl28 said:


> Epsom is stiff so it will buckle like this instead of slouch. It's not wrinkled in that sense. I agree with bagidiotic, maybe Togo is better for you.




Do you think it can be prevented with a bag organizer like D&C? It won't be my workhorse bag also I am very careful with my bags and rotate them quite frequently. 

Also, I read somewhere about the SOs being accepted or rejected. Is this something I should follow up with my SA?


----------



## periogirl28

SandySummer said:


> Do you think it can be prevented with a bag organizer like D&C? It won't be my workhorse bag also I am very careful with my bags and rotate them quite frequently.
> 
> Also, I read somewhere about the SOs being accepted or rejected. Is this something I should follow up with my SA?




It may. My Epsom 30 has buckled just a little and I have babied it. I don't really mind it, however I do not like my bags to slouch and puddle and Epsom will not do that for sure. You could try the organizer. The intensity of the colour be worth it! 
For SOs, no news is good news. That's mainly what I have learnt from experience. Your SA may not be able to give you updated progress info.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> Oh goodness.  I got a call that my SO came in!  6 months!  Will pick up later this week.  Sooooo excited!!!!  Will share pics soon!!!



 
6 months?! What a blessing!!!! Can't wait to see this!!! I'm sure I will jump out of my skin with joy bc we always seem to choose the same colors!!!!


----------



## SandySummer

periogirl28 said:


> It may. My Epsom 30 has buckled just a little and I have babied it. I don't really mind it, however I do not like my bags to slouch and puddle and Epsom will not do that for sure. You could try the organizer. The intensity of the colour be worth it!
> For SOs, no news is good news. That's mainly what I have learnt from experience. Your SA may not be able to give you updated progress info.



OK I think I will go with my original decision. The intensity of the color in Epsom was undeniable. I will have to be extra careful. I am so excited! B30 BE with BA and GHW!


----------



## periogirl28

SandySummer said:


> OK I think I will go with my original decision. The intensity of the color in Epsom was undeniable. I will have to be extra careful. I am so excited! B30 BE with BA and GHW!




Congrats! We will wait for our SOs together!


----------



## minismurf04

Does anyone know what pinks and purple are available this season for so??


----------



## chicinthecity777

SandySummer said:


> Sorry I forgot I write that down duhhh B30!!



I think in a 30B, epsom should be fine. I didn't like epsom before but I have since grown warmer to this leather. you just need to make sure it's stored properly when you are not using it.


----------



## Daisu

minismurf04 said:


> Does anyone know what pinks and purple are available this season for so??




For pink, only Rose Sakura and Rose Jaipur. For purple, raisin and prune. This is at least from the U.S. list.


----------



## minismurf04

Daisu said:


> For pink, only Rose Sakura and Rose Jaipur. For purple, raisin and prune. This is at least from the U.S. list.




Thank you! Prune and raisin is not for me shucks [emoji20]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Daisu

minismurf04 said:


> Thank you! Prune and raisin is not for me shucks [emoji20]




Same! I was quite disappointed [emoji53]


----------



## ceci

SandySummer said:


> OK I think I will go with my original decision. The intensity of the color in Epsom was undeniable. I will have to be extra careful. I am so excited! B30 BE with BA and GHW!



Congrats!! How much (color intensity) different between Epsom & Togo for BE? Still debating!! Need to search up good comparison photos. By chance you have any?


----------



## ceci

bagidiotic said:


> That's  natural  of epsom that's why its more structure
> Over the years  it will gets creases inevitable
> Alternatively if you cannot  accept
> Take be in togo or blue sapphire in chevre



What a great suggestions! Really helpful indeed. Thank you! Now I'm wondering how different BSapphire in Chevre & BE in Togo in term of color intensity?! Love BE in Epsom/Swift but never see IRL in Togo yet.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Mine will take eternity. My SM is forcing me to do black, really?! So fed up and sad. Back on topic. Mine - who knows when, count it in years.


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> Mine will take eternity. My SM is forcing me to do black, really?! So fed up and sad. Back on topic. Mine - who knows when, count it in years.



Black Chèvre? With contrast lining/ stitching/ piping and special hardware? If it's a classic like Black maybe be it won't take long?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> Black Chèvre? With contrast lining/ stitching/ piping and special hardware? If it's a classic like Black maybe be it won't take long?




With nada. She said epsom leather and then I just went insane. I will have 2 in this leather, a 3rd is too much. Thankfully she left a message for DH. He is so angry. I am letting him deal with this one. He has many H items and knows the store. My SO is now - taking eternity


----------



## QuelleFromage

mistikat said:


> You can be as entertaining as you'd like within the thread topic, which members seemed to manage just fine for about 140 pages.



 there's plenty of random chatter and fun reveals in those 140 pages IMO. Like I said, I personally liked hearing about what members were getting and seeing pics, but it's a mods call and y'all made it.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hi all!

thank you for putting up this thread bagidiotic.

I am afraid to choose rose sakura chevre for the colour and leather choice. Will it be too pale? Perhaps rose lipstick is better? Thinking to do it either in a kelly or birkin 25. Any inputs welcome.


----------



## smudleybear

Beautiful tpfer .....please help...this is my first Hermes  and my first SO. I always love a Kelly RC in Epsom Sellier. Should I just stick with one colour or do a bicolour as my first Kelly? Also I'm not sure about if I should get a K28 or K32? I carry very little, an alma Bb would my fit my essentials. I'm 5ft 4 ,US12. I've tried a K28 sample but not a K32. I like more structure bags so Epsom would be good for me but will it look too formal? Ladies please chime in as I'm a H virgin. Is the price on SO more than a normal one colour or is it priced the same? If it's a bicolour, which colour would go best with RC? I've been told no anemone or rose Tyrian for this season. Thanks in advance


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> What a great suggestions! Really helpful indeed. Thank you! Now I'm wondering how different BSapphire in Chevre & BE in Togo in term of color intensity?! Love BE in Epsom/Swift but never see IRL in Togo yet.



Maybe  you  can  get some comparison  pic from color reference  section?
Bout togo be


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> thank you for putting up this thread bagidiotic.
> 
> I am afraid to choose rose sakura chevre for the colour and leather choice. Will it be too pale? Perhaps rose lipstick is better? Thinking to do it either in a kelly or birkin 25. Any inputs welcome.



You're  welcome 
Since someone  requested  a separate  thread for so 

Did you see rl on so list?
Not sure what pink in your collection 
it all depend  what  is your 2nd color choice 
You have to imagine  both color putting  together 
What syle your mind?retourne  or sellier 
K what size you looking 
B25 is gd idea


----------



## bagidiotic

smudleybear said:


> Beautiful tpfer .....please help...this is my first Hermes  and my first SO. I always love a Kelly RC in Epsom Sellier. Should I just stick with one colour or do a bicolour as my first Kelly? Also I'm not sure about if I should get a K28 or K32? I carry very little, an alma Bb would my fit my essentials. I'm 5ft 4 ,US12. I've tried a K28 sample but not a K32. I like more structure bags so Epsom would be good for me but will it look too formal? Ladies please chime in as I'm a H virgin. Is the price on SO more than a normal one colour or is it priced the same? If it's a bicolour, which colour would go best with RC? I've been told no anemone or rose Tyrian for this season. Thanks in advance



Wow triples congratulations 
First h first so first k

Go with your heart since you like  rc in epsom  sellier
Make sure rc is on the list  

Since so many  first times
I suggest you do the candy style 
One color in one color out
Reason being more  on safe note wont get sick long run

K28 will suit you perfect  from your description 
Sellier  will look bigger somehow 
Formal or not depending  upon  your styling  right

Prices same for so regardless of colors
Only leathers  are differences

I can't suggest 2nd color choice  coz i dont know
Whats in your collection  plus epsom color  availability  for this so


----------



## Serva1

It's almost 6 months for me and while waiting I have been collecting accessories for my new summerbag. A dear friend at tPF got me a Carmen in BA so now the only thing I'm missing is the bag [emoji1] I'm very patient and I actually don't mind waiting. Guess my feelings will change next summer if I don't have my SO by then...


----------



## ceci

smudleybear said:


> Beautiful tpfer .....please help...this is my first Hermes  and my first SO. I always love a Kelly RC in Epsom Sellier. Should I just stick with one colour or do a bicolour as my first Kelly? Also I'm not sure about if I should get a K28 or K32? I carry very little, an alma Bb would my fit my essentials. I'm 5ft 4 ,US12. I've tried a K28 sample but not a K32. I like more structure bags so Epsom would be good for me but will it look too formal? Ladies please chime in as I'm a H virgin. Is the price on SO more than a normal one colour or is it priced the same? If it's a bicolour, which colour would go best with RC? I've been told no anemone or rose Tyrian for this season. Thanks in advance




I'm 5'4" & Like small bag also & have K28 sellier in box & it works very well for me. RC is available in chevre this time & chevre is only available for SO. Wouldn't make it even more special? I have RC KC in Epsom though, the Epsom leather does make it less dressy. Though I would try to avoid Epsom B/K. If I recall correctly, Epsom leather cannot be repaired???


----------



## smudleybear

bagidiotic said:


> Wow triples congratulations
> First h first so first k
> 
> Go with your heart since you like  rc in epsom  sellier
> Make sure rc is on the list
> 
> Since so many  first times
> I suggest you do the candy style
> One color in one color out
> Reason being more  on safe note wont get sick long run
> 
> K28 will suit you perfect  from your description
> Sellier  will look bigger somehow
> Formal or not depending  upon  your styling  right
> 
> Prices same for so regardless of colors
> Only leathers  are differences
> 
> I can't suggest 2nd color choice  coz i dont know
> Whats in your collection  plus epsom color  availability  for this so


Thanks bagidiotic.RC is on the list and available in Epsom and chevre. I've never seen chevre. I think quite sure on a K28. BE is also available in Epsom. Togo could be an option too in BE for more a casual look. I'm very casual. I hardly attend formal occasion. I don't quite like too floppy on the sides but do you think since I'm picking a K28 the Togo won't floop too much?
At the moment I have a black caviar jumbo flap GHW, red caviar boy, alma Bb in Pomme, lady Dior in shimmering blue patent, blue lazulis Diorissimo, purple Diorissimo. I know I don't have a neutral colour bag but this is an expensive bag and I want it in my favourite colour. Red or blue 
Again, should I stick to one tone colour or bicolour as my first Kelly? Thanks again!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## smudleybear

ceci said:


> I'm 5'4" & Like small bag also & have K28 sellier in box & it works very well for me. RC is available in chevre this time & chevre is only available for SO. Wouldn't make it even more special? I have RC KC in Epsom though, the Epsom leather does make it less dressy. Though I would try to avoid Epsom B/K. If I recall correctly, Epsom leather cannot be repaired???


I have mixed response saying Epsom can and can't be repaired. I will check out the chevre. Thanks!


----------



## MULBERRYMAGICAL

So I was all set to buy a neutral Evelyne to go with my Peony. Etoupe was going to be joining the family as i wanted a neutral colour.. Here's the confusing part. 
Then I have seen a gold and a black..as well as the Etoupe. 
I use alot of tan bags. But so unsure what to do as I want them all. 
Does anyone have the gold or etoupe or black?
I dont usually wear black so thats my 3rd choice.. Arggh


----------



## bagidiotic

smudleybear said:


> Thanks bagidiotic.RC is on the list and available in Epsom and chevre. I've never seen chevre. I think quite sure on a K28. BE is also available in Epsom. Togo could be an option too in BE for more a casual look. I'm very casual. I hardly attend formal occasion. I don't quite like too floppy on the sides but do you think since I'm picking a K28 the Togo won't floop too much?
> At the moment I have a black caviar jumbo flap GHW, red caviar boy, alma Bb in Pomme, lady Dior in shimmering blue patent, blue lazulis Diorissimo, purple Diorissimo. I know I don't have a neutral colour bag but this is an expensive bag and I want it in my favourite colour. Red or blue
> Again, should I stick to one tone colour or bicolour as my first Kelly? Thanks again!



Ok now better understanding 
After reading your second post

You like red blue and structure bag
Relax look

Ok
I think this will suit u better
K28 retourne 
Epsom 
Red body and flap n bottom

Blue electrique on the piping 
2 straps and handle 
Divine with ghw
You can do white or raspberry stitching 

Just my suggestion 
Hope can help you


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> thank you for putting up this thread bagidiotic.
> 
> I am afraid to choose rose sakura chevre for the colour and leather choice. Will it be too pale? Perhaps rose lipstick is better? Thinking to do it either in a kelly or birkin 25. Any inputs welcome.



Rose lipstick is not available for SO. Pinks are Rose Sakura and Rose Jaipur only.


----------



## smudleybear

bagidiotic said:


> Ok now better understanding
> After reading your second post
> 
> You like red blue and structure bag
> Relax look
> 
> Ok
> I think this will suit u better
> K28 retourne
> Epsom
> Red body and flap n bottom
> 
> Blue electrique on the piping
> 2 straps and handle
> Divine with ghw
> You can do white or raspberry stitching
> 
> Just my suggestion
> Hope can help you


Wow! You suggestion is definitely stunning. Will RC + BE clash too much? Too bad there no rose tyrien and anemone otherwise it pink would go so well with BE. A quick question can Epsom be refurbished?


----------



## bagidiotic

smudleybear said:


> Wow! You suggestion is definitely stunning. Will RC + BE clash too much? Too bad there no rose tyrien and anemone otherwise it pink would go so well with BE. A quick question can Epsom be refurbished?



Refurbished yes minor
Not major bruised

Omg now u want pink
Ok anyway there's rose jaipur and sakura available
Have fun deciding


----------



## bagidiotic

smudleybear said:


> Wow! You suggestion is definitely stunning. Will RC + BE clash too much? Too bad there no rose tyrien and anemone otherwise it pink would go so well with BE. A quick question can Epsom be refurbished?



Not clash at all
Remember h did the candy series 
RC +be few years back
With white stitching
Nice


----------



## smudleybear

bagidiotic said:


> Not clash at all
> Remember h did the candy series
> RC +be few years back
> With white stitching
> Nice


Thanks for your opinion. Will think within these 2 days.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179278
> 
> It's almost 6 months for me and while waiting I have been collecting accessories for my new summerbag. A dear friend at tPF got me a Carmen in BA so now the only thing I'm missing is the bag [emoji1] I'm very patient and I actually don't mind waiting. Guess my feelings will change next summer if I don't have my SO by then...




Oh dear Serva1 I really adore your twilly collections. They are all the best match! Congrats on these well matched finds! Hope your beautiful SO comes in time for summer![emoji170]


----------



## SandySummer

smudleybear said:


> Beautiful tpfer .....please help...this is my first Hermes  and my first SO. I always love a Kelly RC in Epsom Sellier. Should I just stick with one colour or do a bicolour as my first Kelly? Also I'm not sure about if I should get a K28 or K32? I carry very little, an alma Bb would my fit my essentials. I'm 5ft 4 ,US12. I've tried a K28 sample but not a K32. I like more structure bags so Epsom would be good for me but will it look too formal? Ladies please chime in as I'm a H virgin. Is the price on SO more than a normal one colour or is it priced the same? If it's a bicolour, which colour would go best with RC? I've been told no anemone or rose Tyrian for this season. Thanks in advance



Congrats on your first H, K and SO! I would definitely go with the bi-color as the color is presumably more readily available. I like the looks of a K28 sellier a little better than the K32 for more casual dressers. 

Not to be super nosey (while being nosey), how were you offered an SO with no purchase history?  I am very intrigued as I am a relatively new H lover myself but I have purchase history.


----------



## SandySummer

Because why not??? [emoji13]


----------



## PennyD2911

stephmorris11 said:


> I am waiting over 2 years now for my SO, togo Rose Confetti and Anemone.  Sigh.  I really hope people keep posting pix though.  Otherwise this thread is not too fun.  Because the answer to the "How Long Did it Take" seems to be anywhere from 6 months to 3+ years.  Just what they tell you at the Boutique.  Soooo, I hope people keep posting SOs to entertain me... I've been here for ever!




I don't see why it's taking so long. Those colors are current and  I see bags and SGL frequently.  What leather did u choose? I know you are fond of Togo so that shouldn't be the hold up.  Two years seems like a very long time. I have 3 SOs and none of them took longer than 6 months. 
Hang tough sweet friend, it will just randomly show up one day. [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Notorious Pink

PennyD2911 said:


> I don't see why it's taking so long. Those colors are current and  I see bags and SGL frequently.  What leather did u choose? I know you are fond of Togo so that shouldn't be the hold up.  Two years seems like a very long time. I have 3 SOs and none of them took longer than 6 months.
> Hang tough sweet friend, it will just randomly show up one day. [emoji1][emoji1]




Still waiting over 3 1/2 years. Should I complain?


----------



## PennyD2911

BBC said:


> Still waiting over 3 1/2 years. Should I complain?




Wow that it a long time. I know some of the ladies on here have been waiting longer. H did not use to take so long for an SO.  Have u spoken with ur SM?
To verify that your SO is still in the system. 
I know H does have very up to date tech but someone should be able to tell u if ur order  is going to be made??????
So sorry B, I know it's disheartening to wait so long. [emoji179]


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> Oh dear Serva1 I really adore your twilly collections. They are all the best match! Congrats on these well matched finds! Hope your beautiful SO comes in time for summer![emoji170]




Thank you dear, I like when the twillies blend into the bag and I adore your styling techniques, you really can dress a bag Kat [emoji1] I'm at peace with the wait, because at least I was offered a SO. Obsessed with different H leathers and this is the only way for me to get a bag in chevre. There is no H store in my country so I have to sit in a plane for 3 hrs in order to get to Paris.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SugarMama

My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!  

Waited 6 months for her.


----------



## SugarMama

One more.  Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## AvrilShower

SugarMama said:


> One more.  Thank you for letting me share!



Such a beauty!!! Congratulatuons!!! Enjoy her!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3179278
> 
> It's almost 6 months for me and while waiting I have been collecting accessories for my new summerbag. A dear friend at tPF got me a Carmen in BA so now the only thing I'm missing is the bag [emoji1] I'm very patient and I actually don't mind waiting. Guess my feelings will change next summer if I don't have my SO by then...


Love your twilly!!! Hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## orangeaddict

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!




Omg!!! It's so pretty!!!!! Congrats


----------



## ayc

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.



OMG --gorgeous! short wait time too !! 
congrats!!


----------



## sydgirl

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.











SugarMama said:


> One more.  Thank you for letting me share!



Wow!!! Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

What a gorgeous gorgeous bag Sugar Mama![emoji7][emoji177] congratulations!


----------



## **Chanel**

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.



Beautiful bag, many congratulations and enjoy !


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> Beautiful tpfer .....please help...this is my first Hermes  and my first SO. I always love a Kelly RC in Epsom Sellier. Should I just stick with one colour or do a bicolour as my first Kelly? Also I'm not sure about if I should get a K28 or K32? I carry very little, an alma Bb would my fit my essentials. I'm 5ft 4 ,US12. I've tried a K28 sample but not a K32. I like more structure bags so Epsom would be good for me but will it look too formal? Ladies please chime in as I'm a H virgin. Is the price on SO more than a normal one colour or is it priced the same? If it's a bicolour, which colour would go best with RC? I've been told no anemone or rose Tyrian for this season. Thanks in advance



Congratulations! I know how much you love rc! I would say get rc 32 in Epsom sellier. It will be gorgeous! Such a classic piece.


----------



## SugarMama

AvrilShower said:


> Such a beauty!!! Congratulatuons!!! Enjoy her!!!





orangeaddict said:


> Omg!!! It's so pretty!!!!! Congrats





ayc said:


> OMG --gorgeous! short wait time too !!
> congrats!!





sydgirl said:


> Wow!!! Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!!!





Hermesdiorduo said:


> What a gorgeous gorgeous bag Sugar Mama![emoji7][emoji177] congratulations!





**Chanel** said:


> Beautiful bag, many congratulations and enjoy !



Thank you all!


----------



## Darma

SandySummer said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I went in yesterday and selected my very first SO. I am very excited. The primary color of my bag will be Blue electrique,which were only available in Epsom and Togo. I selected Epsom because i thought the color seemed a little more vibrant in the Epsom and also because I wanted a lighter (weight) bag. How do you think it will hold up? I was playing around in Instagram and saw that someone was offered and purchased an Epsom B. To me the bag looks a little shriveled, if that makes sense, and now I am concerned.



I have a B35 in BE in togo and a bearn wallet in BE in epsom.  B35 is a SO.  Personally, I think Togo takes BE better, more vibrant and rich.  

Here is B35, I will post the pic of wallet following this one.  Both www taken under a casted daylight.


----------



## Darma

B35


----------



## Darma

BE on Epsom, a little dull compared with it on togo


----------



## bagidiotic

SandySummer said:


> Because why not??? [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179718



Lol omg you're  so funny and cute


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SugarMama

SandySummer said:


> Because why not??? [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179718



Hilarious!


----------



## bagidiotic

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.











SugarMama said:


> One more.  Thank you for letting me share!



Gd taste Congrats


----------



## bagidiotic

BBC said:


> Still waiting over 3 1/2 years. Should I complain?



You're entitled  to  voice out your frustrations of coz
You want to complaint  think twice how h system is
You must bear  the consequences 
Only you know how your store  best


----------



## doves75

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.




Congratulations SugarMama, enjoy your you SO. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
6 months is pretty fast...I hope one ONT mine will come to me soon


----------



## audreylita

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.



Gorgeous!


----------



## audreylita

BBC said:


> Still waiting over 3 1/2 years. Should I complain?



Yes.  Are you sure they still have it in the hopper?


----------



## bedhead

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.



So beautiful! The contrast stitching is really beautiful against the plomb.


----------



## QuelleFromage

smudleybear said:


> Thanks bagidiotic.RC is on the list and available in Epsom and chevre. I've never seen chevre. I think quite sure on a K28. BE is also available in Epsom. Togo could be an option too in BE for more a casual look. I'm very casual. I hardly attend formal occasion. I don't quite like too floppy on the sides but do you think since I'm picking a K28 the Togo won't floop too much?
> At the moment I have a black caviar jumbo flap GHW, red caviar boy, alma Bb in Pomme, lady Dior in shimmering blue patent, blue lazulis Diorissimo, purple Diorissimo. I know I don't have a neutral colour bag but this is an expensive bag and I want it in my favourite colour. Red or blue
> Again, should I stick to one tone colour or bicolour as my first Kelly? Thanks again!



Togo retourné in a K28 will still get a little soft on the sides. 
Since you love brilliant blues and reds, why not do Bleu Saphir chèvre (which is a brilliant shiny sapphire color, brighter than in other leathers), retourné as you are more casual (and bag will hold more), with either a Bleu Electrique lining or a red/pink lining. Lining availability is different than exterior availability so you may be able to get a bright pink (which would be amazing with Bleu Saphir) or a true clean red.
Contrast stitching...I would maybe do it with a pink interior but not with BE or red.
Then do brushed HW...I would do PHW but either will look amazing.
With chevre and brushed HW and a pop lining you'll have a ersatile bag that is still really special.


----------



## Nahreen

SugarMama said:


> One more.  Thank you for letting me share!



So lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## HerLuv

Congrats to everyone on the SO arrival. Gorgeous bags. I am still waiting for both of mine, one from 2012 and another one from a year ago. Anybody has info to share on SF store? Tia


----------



## ceci

Darma said:


> B35






Darma said:


> BE on Epsom, a little dull compared with it on togo




Awesome Darma!!! Thank you for the BE Togo & Epsom comparison!! 



QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu Saphir chèvre (which is a brilliant shiny sapphire color, brighter than in other leathers), retourné as you are more casual (and bag will hold more), with either a Bleu Electrique lining...




Still trying to find a photo of BSapphire in chevre to compare with BE in Togo. FYI I was told BE is not available for lining...thanks all great advice!!


----------



## AvrilShower

SandySummer said:


> Because why not??? [emoji13]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3179718



It looks like we made the special order on the same day


----------



## PennyD2911

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.




Gorgeous! 
Congrats [emoji771] Enjoy


----------



## minismurf04

Just made my so earlier today..[emoji8]now onto the countdown..[emoji48] can't wait! Per sa, 6-7 months is the norm..crossing my fingers!! [emoji180]


----------



## Serva1

SugarMama said:


> One more.  Thank you for letting me share!




Huge congrats SugarMama, the contrast stiching is adorable[emoji7] You got your SO really fast!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## love will thaw

Is the price higher if you make a SO?
Do you pay when placing your order or when you receive your order?

I hope these questions are OK I couldn't find any information on the matter. thanks


----------



## smudleybear

QuelleFromage said:


> Togo retourné in a K28 will still get a little soft on the sides.
> Since you love brilliant blues and reds, why not do Bleu Saphir chèvre (which is a brilliant shiny sapphire color, brighter than in other leathers), retourné as you are more casual (and bag will hold more), with either a Bleu Electrique lining or a red/pink lining. Lining availability is different than exterior availability so you may be able to get a bright pink (which would be amazing with Bleu Saphir) or a true clean red.
> Contrast stitching...I would maybe do it with a pink interior but not with BE or red.
> Then do brushed HW...I would do PHW but either will look amazing.
> With chevre and brushed HW and a pop lining you'll have a ersatile bag that is still really special.


That's for your suggestion.


----------



## carlinha

love will thaw said:


> Is the price higher if you make a SO?
> Do you pay when placing your order or when you receive your order?
> 
> I hope these questions are OK I couldn't find any information on the matter. thanks




No, same price as any other bag of the same specs (size, type of leather, style, etc).... You pay when you receive the bag at the current retail... So even if you ordered several years prior, you would be paying more with the annual price increases.


----------



## hananiki

SugarMama said:


> One more.  Thank you for letting me share!



Absolutely beautiful! What a fabulous combination and congratulations! Cest magnifique!


----------



## cuselover

I really want to be offered a SO option. How do you get offered, is there like a spending quota? Is it easy to offered at the Madison store at NYC?


----------



## periogirl28

I agree with Dharma, if you want a rich intense colour choose BE Togo, a bit muted then BE Epsom. I do not think my Saphir Chèvre is as rich as BE, brighter in tone yes but they are different blues. Also from what I have been told there may not be bright pinks available this season for the lining. Blue and red is a nice combination as they would have both of OP's favourite colors together.


----------



## bagidiotic

cuselover said:


> I really want to be offered a SO option. How do you get offered, is there like a spending quota? Is it easy to offered at the Madison store at NYC?



Yes it's by invite from the store
For big spenders or long time loyalty customers
Madison is not easy
Build a relationship with one sa for start


----------



## Notorious Pink

audreylita said:


> Yes.  Are you sure they still have it in the hopper?




That's what she said about a month ago. I think maybe I'll ask where she is getting that info or ask for a printout of something saying that.


----------



## SugarMama

doves75 said:


> Congratulations SugarMama, enjoy your you SO. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 6 months is pretty fast...I hope one ONT mine will come to me soon





audreylita said:


> Gorgeous!





bedhead said:


> So beautiful! The contrast stitching is really beautiful against the plomb.





Nahreen said:


> So lovely. Congratulations.





PennyD2911 said:


> Gorgeous!
> Congrats [emoji771] Enjoy





Serva1 said:


> Huge congrats SugarMama, the contrast stiching is adorable[emoji7] You got your SO really fast!



Thank you everyone.  I'm one lucky gal with a super amazing SA!


----------



## SugarMama

bagidiotic said:


> Gd taste Congrats





hananiki said:


> Absolutely beautiful! What a fabulous combination and congratulations! Cest magnifique!



Merci!!!


----------



## Kat.Lee

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.




Love this combination. Stunning. Huge congrats *SugarMama*.


----------



## mp4

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.



Gorgeous!  Congrats dear!


----------



## SandySummer

SugarMama said:


> One more.  Thank you for letting me share!




Don't know how I missed this but congrats! Beautiful and what a reasonable wait time!


----------



## minismurf04

Hi ladies, just placed my so yesterday and was told that I couldn't customize the interior pockets..does that sound right to you? Could this option vary store to store? I've seen sos with interior cell phone pockets...&#129300; also, Epsom was an option as interior leather, does anyone have experience with that, how it came out and how it holds up? Does it help give the bag more structure in any way if my exterior leather choice is chèvre? Tia!


----------



## minismurf04

SugarMama said:


> Thank you everyone.  I'm one lucky gal with a super amazing SA!




I can't believe I missed your beautiful so reveal! I'm not a fan of contrast stitching normally but yours is the perfect touch! Love love love! You must be over the moon! Congrats dear!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## boo1689

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.




Absolutely gorgeous ! Congrats on such an elegant beauty ~ the contrast stitching is so classy !!!


----------



## SugarMama

Kat.Lee said:


> Love this combination. Stunning. Huge congrats *SugarMama*.





mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats dear!





SandySummer said:


> Don't know how I missed this but congrats! Beautiful and what a reasonable wait time!





minismurf04 said:


> I can't believe I missed your beautiful so reveal! I'm not a fan of contrast stitching normally but yours is the perfect touch! Love love love! You must be over the moon! Congrats dear!





boo1689 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous ! Congrats on such an elegant beauty ~ the contrast stitching is so classy !!!



You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...


----------



## Serva1

Very versatile indeed SugarMama and you dress her so well. Stunning combo [emoji7]


----------



## minismurf04

SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a camelion color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...




Thud! &#128580; I think I've fainted from these pics! Gorgeousness overload! I can totally see what you mean..the grey and black is very noticeable! Love how you accessorized it too! I would've done exactly same thing right down to the m&m csgm!


----------



## birkin10600

SugarMama said:


> One more.  Thank you for letting me share!



Perfection! Love the combo.


----------



## bedhead

SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...



Good to know because I chose plomb for my SO! Thanks for the photos in different lighting.


----------



## bagidiotic

minismurf04 said:


> Hi ladies, just placed my so yesterday and was told that I couldn't customize the interior pockets..does that sound right to you? Could this option vary store to store? I've seen sos with interior cell phone pockets...&#129300; also, Epsom was an option as interior leather, does anyone have experience with that, how it came out and how it holds up? Does it help give the bag more structure in any way if my exterior leather choice is chèvre? Tia!



Totally  strange  not able to customise interior pockets 
Maybe  they stopped it totally this  round
I was still able to  do it early  this year
oh well
As for epsom  being lined interior 
Totally  new first time
Maybe  they're  trying  new way
Anyway  whatever  they are using 
They won't  spa inside at all afaik 
Congrats  on your  successful so


----------



## minismurf04

bagidiotic said:


> Totally  strange  not able to customise interior pockets
> Maybe  they stopped it totally this  round
> I was still able to  do it early  this year
> oh well
> As for epsom  being lined interior
> Totally  new first time
> Maybe  they're  trying  new way
> Anyway  whatever  they are using
> They won't  spa inside at all afaik
> Congrats  on your  successful so




Thank you dear! I was rather disappointed not having that interior option available but all in all, quite exciting experience!


----------



## QuelleFromage

minismurf04 said:


> Hi ladies, just placed my so yesterday and was told that I couldn't customize the interior pockets..does that sound right to you? Could this option vary store to store? I've seen sos with interior cell phone pockets...&#129300; also, Epsom was an option as interior leather, does anyone have experience with that, how it came out and how it holds up? Does it help give the bag more structure in any way if my exterior leather choice is chèvre? Tia!


Same as bagidiotic, they were still customizing pockets in spring. I'm about to place a new SO in Paris so will post when I see if it's an option.
You CAN get other linings - I was offered a Togo lining when the atelier ran out of Rouge H chèvre. I have no idea how anything but chèvre would hold up, but Epsom seems like a bad idea as it scratches and dents - my Epsom SLGs get banged up in my bag so I can only assume the same would happen to an interior unless one is very careful. Might be pretty though.


----------



## minismurf04

QuelleFromage said:


> Same as bagidiotic, they were still customizing pockets in spring. I'm about to place a new SO in Paris so will post when I see if it's an option.
> You CAN get other linings - I was offered a Togo lining when the atelier ran out of Rouge H chèvre. I have no idea how anything but chèvre would hold up, but Epsom seems like a bad idea as it scratches and dents - my Epsom SLGs get banged up in my bag so I can only assume the same would happen to an interior unless one is very careful. Might be pretty though.




Thanks for the info dear QuelleFromage! I didn't think of the denting possibility! Good thing I chose to go with swift Bc I like the color in that leather best thus far..chèvre interior was not an option on the chart otherwise I would've gone that route for sure!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SandySummer said:


> OK I think I will go with my original decision. The intensity of the color in Epsom was undeniable. I will have to be extra careful. I am so excited! B30 BE with BA and GHW!


I think u made the right choice. I have an Epsom B30 that's about 2 years old and when I first got her I used her almost everyday... she is FINE... no buckling no wrinkles no nada. PERFECT. No insert needed. 

Also, a friend of mine got SO BE in togo and was a little disappointed by the color. Not intense... she called it FLAT.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Darma said:


> B35



WOW! This is so bright and vibrant.... 
I wonder why some look so muted and dull??? Guess it's a different dye lot.


----------



## carlinha

SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...



absolutely gorgeous!!!  thank you for sharing SugarMama!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.




SugarMama, almost missed your reveal ~ your SO B30 is truly gorgeous. Major congrats!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> One more.  Thank you for letting me share!



WOWOWOWOWOWOWWOW!!! Cant get over this beautyyyyyy!!!!!! PERFECTION dear.... she is soooooooo stunning! Love the contrast stitching.... so lively and fun!!! This combo is  forever!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...



OMG even BETTER!!!! This is so stunning I'm so happy for u!!!! These pics really showcase the beauty and versatility and the RL looks even more smashing!


----------



## Kitty S.

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.




Congrats! What a great combo you put together!


----------



## SugarMama

carlinha said:


> absolutely gorgeous!!!  thank you for sharing SugarMama!!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> SugarMama, almost missed your reveal ~ your SO B30 is truly gorgeous. Major congrats!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG even BETTER!!!! This is so stunning I'm so happy for u!!!! These pics really showcase the beauty and versatility and the RL looks even more smashing!





Kitty S. said:


> Congrats! What a great combo you put together!



Thank you ladies!!  I'm really over the moon with my first SO!  

Kitty, did I read correctly that you also just picked up your SO?  If yes, I would love to see pics!!


----------



## tramcaro

SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...



It's beautiful, classic with a girly twist!


----------



## ellietilly

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.




Absolutely stunning, amazing colour combination. Congratulations on your SO.


----------



## KK11MMM

Absolutely beautiful, love the contrasting stitching, amazing colour combinations. Enjoy x


----------



## Whispercrest

SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...


This bag is absolutely gorgeous, I love the contrast stitching and interior colour combination & personally prefer it to black.  Maybe one day I'll get a chance to do a SO as lovely as this.
Enjoy


----------



## SandySummer

Israeli_Flava said:


> I think u made the right choice. I have an Epsom B30 that's about 2 years old and when I first got her I used her almost everyday... she is FINE... no buckling no wrinkles no nada. PERFECT. No insert needed.
> 
> Also, a friend of mine got SO BE in togo and was a little disappointed by the color. Not intense... she called it FLAT.




Thank you for your input! I did not change my order and stuck with Epsom. I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## Kitty S.

SugarMama said:


> Thank you ladies!!  I'm really over the moon with my first SO!
> 
> 
> 
> Kitty, did I read correctly that you also just picked up your SO?  If yes, I would love to see pics!!




Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]


----------



## SugarMama

Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]



Kitty, THIS IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!  OMG!!!  Congrats!!!!!


----------



## SugarMama

tramcaro said:


> It's beautiful, classic with a girly twist!





ellietilly said:


> Absolutely stunning, amazing colour combination. Congratulations on your SO.





KK11MMM said:


> Absolutely beautiful, love the contrasting stitching, amazing colour combinations. Enjoy x





Whispercrest said:


> This bag is absolutely gorgeous, I love the contrast stitching and interior colour combination & personally prefer it to black.  Maybe one day I'll get a chance to do a SO as lovely as this.
> Enjoy



Thank you.


----------



## minismurf04

Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]




What a pretty neutral! Congrats!


----------



## Kitty S.

SugarMama said:


> Kitty, THIS IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!  OMG!!!  Congrats!!!!!







minismurf04 said:


> What a pretty neutral! Congrats!




Thank you both![emoji8]


----------



## AvrilShower

SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...



Love how you dressed her up!!!


----------



## ferrip

THIS IS STUNNING!!!! Gorgeous to the moon and back!!! CONGRATS!!!  




Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kitty S.

ferrip said:


> THIS IS STUNNING!!!! Gorgeous to the moon and back!!! CONGRATS!!!




So sweet of you!n[emoji8] Will I be seeing you this Wed?


----------



## Kat.Lee

SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...




STUNNING combination. Huge congrats.


----------



## Kat.Lee

Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]




Absolutely GORGEOUS!! Have no doubt please. It's perfect. Huge congrats!!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Kitty S. your bag is the classic neutral and looks so beautiful [emoji7] with ghw. I love the fact that the handles ate in etain so you don't necessarily have to wear twillies to protect them from darkening..


----------



## carlinha

Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]



so elegant!!!  really well done, congrats *Kitty* S!!!!


----------



## mp4

Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]



Gorgeous!  I almost ordered a similar combination with PHW.  Enjoy it!

How long did you wait?


----------



## MRS.Hermes

Finally my SO has arrived&#65281;blue sapphirre with rose confetti


----------



## atomic110

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.



This is stunning, u got e spec that I'm dreaming about!


----------



## atomic110

Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]



Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3183404
> 
> Finally my SO has arrived&#65281;blue sapphirre with rose confetti



This is gorgeous! Love e color combo, big congrats!


----------



## ceci

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3183404
> 
> Finally my SO has arrived&#65281;blue sapphirre with rose confetti




This is beautiful!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## minismurf04

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3183404
> 
> Finally my SO has arrived&#65281;blue sapphirre with rose confetti




Pretty! Congrats! How long was the wait?


----------



## orangeaddict

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3183404
> 
> Finally my SO has arrived&#65281;blue sapphirre with rose confetti




Congrats!! How long did you have to wait for it


----------



## AvrilShower

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3183404
> 
> Finally my SO has arrived&#65281;blue sapphirre with rose confetti



It is gorgeous!!! Love your bag 
I am sure you will have a lot of fun with her!!!


----------



## applebeary

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3183404
> 
> Finally my SO has arrived&#65281;blue sapphirre with rose confetti


this is sooo lovely, remind me of something nautical, congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## applebeary

btw, how do one get offer an SO? do you have to spend certain threshold or is it different each country, each store? please point me to the right post if this has been asked before, TIA


----------



## Kitty S.

Kat.Lee said:


> Absolutely GORGEOUS!! Have no doubt please. It's perfect. Huge congrats!!


I appreciate your reassuring words!



carlinha said:


> so elegant!!!  really well done, congrats *Kitty* S!!!!


Thanks for the enthusiasm! 



mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!  I almost ordered a similar combination with PHW.  Enjoy it!
> 
> How long did you wait?


What did you end up ordering? I walked in thinking of a different combination myself, but because getting  chevre mysore was my priority and my chosen colors weren't offered in that leather, I had to make changes on the spot. It was more complicated than I had thought (I didn't realize that there were limited colors offered for each leather for example).
I got mine a bit short of 6 months. Surprisingly short.



atomic110 said:


> Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## mp4

6 months is awesome!  I was hoping for a quick turnaround on the bag I'm waiting for, but no luck....

I wound up passing during that round.  I was still terribly upset about my beloved SO being a skunk and those colors weren't available.


----------



## SugarMama

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3183404
> 
> Finally my SO has arrived&#65281;blue sapphirre with rose confetti



Goodness.  She's precious!  Congrats!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

atomic&#65292;ceci&#65292;minismurf&#65292;orangeaddict&#65292;avril shower&#65292;applebeary&#65292;sugarmama, 

Thank you!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

orangeaddict said:


> Congrats!! How long did you have to wait for it




Around 1year


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My SO is turning into a not so fun experience. It just makes me sad. This year has been so hard on me and I just wished at least I won't have to stress with H. DH went to see what is going on with SO. We should hear back sometime soon. But question is if I continue shopping with my store. I did love my store. Love my amazing SA and wanted to keep getting more things esp before Xmas.  Or go to another store? DH says I should wait to hear what's up with my store. The other store pulled my purchase history and the SM said I should come and discuss it and a SO was on the table. I really don't want to create tension between the SM's from two different store and so DH suggests I wait to hear from the SM from my store. Would you meanwhile go to the other store?


----------



## ceci

bagidiotic said:


> Totally  strange  not able to customise interior pockets
> Maybe  they stopped it totally this  round
> I was still able to  do it early  this year
> oh well
> As for epsom  being lined interior
> Totally  new first time
> Maybe  they're  trying  new way
> Anyway  whatever  they are using
> They won't  spa inside at all afaik
> Congrats  on your  successful so




No customization for interior pocket this round. Confirmed & submitted my 1st order today.


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> No customization for interior pocket this round. Confirmed & submitted my 1st order today.



Bravo! !
I am sure you did a fabulous  combo


----------



## ceci

bagidiotic said:


> Bravo! !
> I am sure you did a fabulous  combo




It's excited & fun process. Did all in less than an hour, but stay another to plan ahead what twilly & scarf will match the new SO! Sounds crazy! Haha! BTW, finally I saw the Bearn card case, but in Epsom . I like yours more which are more functional. Thanks showing me earlier!


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> It's excited & fun process. Did all in less than an hour, but stay another to plan ahead what twilly & scarf will match the new SO! Sounds crazy! Haha! BTW, finally I saw the Bearn card case, but in Epsom . I like yours more which are more functional. Thanks showing me earlier!



You're  welcome 
Hopefully  you can find that model bearn soon
As for twillies to  match your new so
I am sure you'll  find  in due time
New design 

I be collecting  my so  too this xmas
Waited for 23 months 
Bringing my mum to paris


----------



## MsHermesAU

Does anyone have a list of colours that are available this season for SO? I've heard it's very limited this time but am curious to know what they are...


----------



## minismurf04

ceci said:


> No customization for interior pocket this round. Confirmed & submitted my 1st order today.




Oh good to know that it wasn't just me [emoji23] can't wait so see your fabulous so when it arrives!


----------



## ceci

minismurf04 said:


> Oh good to know that it wasn't just me [emoji23] can't wait so see your fabulous so when it arrives!




In fact, I am open to either. My K has 2 pockets, while the regular B has 1 large one. but I don't really tend to put iPhone there to add on weight for the front panel of the bag. Plus, smartphones are getting bigger & thus, the small pockets may just fit papers & small items. Let's see when they are ready for this round SO. How excited!!


----------



## ceci

bagidiotic said:


> You're  welcome
> Hopefully  you can find that model bearn soon
> As for twillies to  match your new so
> I am sure you'll  find  in due time
> New design
> 
> I be collecting  my so  too this xmas
> Waited for 23 months
> Bringing my mum to paris




Wonderful~ Christmas Shopping in Paris would be so much fun! Bundle up though (H scarves & hat & leather gloves & boots), it can be quite cold to walk on the streets. Looking forwards to see what your beauty!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> You're  welcome
> Hopefully  you can find that model bearn soon
> As for twillies to  match your new so
> I am sure you'll  find  in due time
> New design
> 
> I be collecting  my so  too this xmas
> Waited for 23 months
> Bringing my mum to paris



Wow 23 months, you are so patient! Have a fabulous time, Christmas markets are so fun!


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> Wonderful~ Christmas Shopping in Paris would be so much fun! Bundle up though (H scarves & hat & leather gloves & boots), it can be quite cold to walk on the streets. Looking forwards to see what your beauty!



Yup thanks 
All gear up with thick clothing 
However  with nice shopping and gd food
I am sure to warm up totally


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Wow 23 months, you are so patient! Have a fabulous time, Christmas markets are so fun!



Indeed  this my longest waiting  time
My last one only 14 months  waiting  
One more to go i did early this spring 
Thanks  dear i definitely  enjoy xmas  markets


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Indeed  this my longest waiting  time
> My last one only 14 months  waiting
> One more to go i did early this spring
> Thanks  dear i definitely  enjoy xmas  markets




I waited 13 months for the last one and was already dying, most are exactly 6 months after. Anyway Christmas is magical in Paris. Best wishes!


----------



## H.C.LV.

SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...



Wow... This is so beautiful  My SA showed me today plomb as my next kelly colour. She said it is one of her favourites! She likes that it is a bright "black"...


----------



## SandySummer

bagidiotic said:


> You're  welcome
> Hopefully  you can find that model bearn soon
> As for twillies to  match your new so
> I am sure you'll  find  in due time
> New design
> 
> I be collecting  my so  too this xmas
> Waited for 23 months
> Bringing my mum to paris




Enjoy bagidiotic!!! You're always so supportive and helpful. Have a lovely trip with your mom!


----------



## bagidiotic

MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3183404
> 
> Finally my SO has arrived&#65281;blue sapphirre with rose confetti



Congrats Lovely so


----------



## bagidiotic

SandySummer said:


> Enjoy bagidiotic!!! You're always so supportive and helpful. Have a lovely trip with your mom!



I will thank you sandy


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

For the a la carte does the size 25 in either a B/K seem to take longer?


----------



## ceci

Hermesdiorduo said:


> For the a la carte does the size 25 in either a B/K seem to take longer?




No that I know but I'm counting now. It's Day #2 waiting for B25


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

ceci said:


> No that I know but I'm counting now. It's Day #2 waiting for B25




Glad i'm not alone at day 2


----------



## minismurf04

Sarah_sarah said:


> My SO is turning into a not so fun experience. It just makes me sad. This year has been so hard on me and I just wished at least I won't have to stress with H. DH went to see what is going on with SO. We should hear back sometime soon. But question is if I continue shopping with my store. I did love my store. Love my amazing SA and wanted to keep getting more things esp before Xmas.  Or go to another store? DH says I should wait to hear what's up with my store. The other store pulled my purchase history and the SM said I should come and discuss it and a SO was on the table. I really don't want to create tension between the SM's from two different store and so DH suggests I wait to hear from the SM from my store. Would you meanwhile go to the other store?




That's sad to hear you're so stressed with what is suppose to be an exciting experience. Hugs dear. Honestly, I don't know what exactly the situation is. But if it were me, no matter how much I love the sa/Sm, if they can't handle my business properly and make me happy, I'd take my business elsewhere. Luckily you have another store close by as an option. I wouldn't stress over causing tension between Sms...At the end of the day, it's what makes you happy and who gives you better service. KWIM?


----------



## periogirl28

Hermesdiorduo said:


> For the a la carte does the size 25 in either a B/K seem to take longer?




My 2 cents, I think it's not the size per se that determines delay but the availability of a particular colour and leather. Of course the atelier needs enough of the leather to make a big bag too. Don't worry dear!


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> My SO is turning into a not so fun experience. It just makes me sad. This year has been so hard on me and I just wished at least I won't have to stress with H. DH went to see what is going on with SO. We should hear back sometime soon. But question is if I continue shopping with my store. I did love my store. Love my amazing SA and wanted to keep getting more things esp before Xmas.  Or go to another store? DH says I should wait to hear what's up with my store. The other store pulled my purchase history and the SM said I should come and discuss it and a SO was on the table. I really don't want to create tension between the SM's from two different store and so DH suggests I wait to hear from the SM from my store. Would you meanwhile go to the other store?




Sorry to hear this but what happened exactly? I should hope your SO experience to be enjoyable and not stressful.


----------



## _pinkcow

My SA emailed me and said my SO went through, but that the interior would be blue Indigo instead of blue marine, as I had requested. Is that normal?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## minismurf04

_pinkcow said:


> My SA emailed me and said my SO went through, but that the interior would be blue Indigo instead of blue marine, as I had requested. Is that normal?




When did you place your order? Just wondering Bc I haven't heard a thing for my so..now I'm a little worried. 
As for your q, I've heard of that happen...will u have to confirm the change? Or could you change the interior color altogether and resubmit?


----------



## _pinkcow

minismurf04 said:


> When did you place your order? Just wondering Bc I haven't heard a thing for my so..now I'm a little worried.
> As for your q, I've heard of that happen...will u have to confirm the change? Or could you change the interior color altogether and resubmit?




I placed mine at Madison. I just had to confirm the change. I don't know what would happen if I wasn't okay with the change.


----------



## bagidiotic

_pinkcow said:


> My SA emailed me and said my SO went through, but that the interior would be blue Indigo instead of blue marine, as I had requested. Is that normal?











_pinkcow said:


> I placed mine at Madison. I just had to confirm the change. I don't know what would happen if I wasn't okay with the change.



I think your original choice marine blue did not go through by paris
That's why the store is seeking your permission to resubmit something close to it an alternative

It's very normal
That why always standby 2 colors

Of coz you can reject their suggestions
It's your bag after all
However I am not sure if they able to slot you another quota


----------



## minismurf04

_pinkcow said:


> I placed mine at Madison. I just had to confirm the change. I don't know what would happen if I wasn't okay with the change.




Ic thanks!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

minismurf04 said:


> That's sad to hear you're so stressed with what is suppose to be an exciting experience. Hugs dear. Honestly, I don't know what exactly the situation is. But if it were me, no matter how much I love the sa/Sm, if they can't handle my business properly and make me happy, I'd take my business elsewhere. Luckily you have another store close by as an option. I wouldn't stress over causing tension between Sms...At the end of the day, it's what makes you happy and who gives you better service. KWIM?








periogirl28 said:


> Sorry to hear this but what happened exactly? I should hope your SO experience to be enjoyable and not stressful.




Thank you minismurf. You are right. periogirl seems this whole SO is making me just not enjoy H. 
Here is the shortened version: 
It's a long story. Basically my SA has been with H for a long time. The previous SM was talking about some amazing combinations of SO with me. Just amazing. Then they changed the SM. Now this one wanted me to take epsom (again) for a SO and it felt like my only option. Then I had two amazing SA's from the leather department help me pick some options. Then the SM was not happy. She stopped my SO. Then DH went to talk to her and then she asked for the details of my SO and we are waiting to hear from her. That's the short story. DH is not happy, my SA is scared I will leave. I am also waiting for a K from the store. 
I don't know for how long can SM's order SO's this year? Usually it's certain times of the year? How long do I wait for her to come back to me or do I just go to the other store? Anyone know about the dates of when SO's are due? Or did I again misunderstand from my store.


----------



## mp4

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you minismurf. You are right. periogirl seems this whole SO is making me just not enjoy H.
> Here is the shortened version:
> It's a long story. Basically my SA has been with H for a long time. The previous SM was talking about some amazing combinations of SO with me. Just amazing. Then they changed the SM. Now this one wanted me to take epsom (again) for a SO and it felt like my only option. Then I had two amazing SA's from the leather department help me pick some options. Then the SM was not happy. She stopped my SO. Then DH went to talk to her and then she asked for the details of my SO and we are waiting to hear from her. That's the short story. DH is not happy, my SA is scared I will leave. I am also waiting for a K from the store.
> I don't know for how long can SM's order SO's this year? Usually it's certain times of the year? How long do I wait for her to come back to me or do I just go to the other store? Anyone know about the dates of when SO's are due? Or did I again misunderstand from my store.[/]
> 
> I have never had my leather choice dictated by my SM.  If it's on the list as available, then it's available.  I would be mad a H too.


----------



## _pinkcow

bagidiotic said:


> I think your original choice marine blue did not go through by paris
> That's why the store is seeking your permission to resubmit something close to it an alternative
> 
> It's very normal
> That why always standby 2 colors
> 
> Of coz you can reject their suggestions
> It's your bag after all
> However I am not sure if they able to slot you another quota




What does that mean? So I might not get it at all? [emoji33] his exact words were: "please note that the inside will be blue indigo instead of blue marine as you requested. Is that okay?"


----------



## bagidiotic

_pinkcow said:


> What does that mean? So I might not get it at all? [emoji33] his exact words were: "please note that the inside will be blue indigo instead of blue marine as you requested. Is that okay?"



If you have  told them indigo is fine
Likely  they will resubmit  and gone thru 
Your side agreed  they no further  update 
I think should be  ok


----------



## _pinkcow

bagidiotic said:


> If you have  told them indigo is fine
> Likely  they will resubmit  and gone thru
> Your side agreed  they no further  update
> I think should be  ok




Ok. Scared me a bit. Haha. [emoji4] I like blue indigo too so I really have no preference


----------



## bagidiotic

_pinkcow said:


> Ok. Scared me a bit. Haha. [emoji4] I like blue indigo too so I really have no preference



I didnt  scare you 
Think you misread  my text
Gd luck


----------



## periogirl28

,


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you minismurf. You are right. periogirl seems this whole SO is making me just not enjoy H.
> Here is the shortened version:
> It's a long story. Basically my SA has been with H for a long time. The previous SM was talking about some amazing combinations of SO with me. Just amazing. Then they changed the SM. Now this one wanted me to take epsom (again) for a SO and it felt like my only option. Then I had two amazing SA's from the leather department help me pick some options. Then the SM was not happy. She stopped my SO. Then DH went to talk to her and then she asked for the details of my SO and we are waiting to hear from her. That's the short story. DH is not happy, my SA is scared I will leave. I am also waiting for a K from the store.
> I don't know for how long can SM's order SO's this year? Usually it's certain times of the year? How long do I wait for her to come back to me or do I just go to the other store? Anyone know about the dates of when SO's are due? Or did I again misunderstand from my store.



Oh dear such unfortunate timing for the change in SM. I cannot say when the SO orders will close. Just hopes she comes back to you and let's you choose a leather you are happy with. Otherwise it's very awkward but you may have to order your SO with the other store and wait for a Kelly from you SA. Only time will tell how this pans out. Hugs to you!


----------



## periogirl28

_pinkcow said:


> Ok. Scared me a bit. Haha. [emoji4] I like blue indigo too so I really have no preference



This is exactly what happens. I choose a lining colour in Paris from the list and sometimes  they get back to me later and say it's run out or something, please choose an alternative. I have had email (!) chat conversations back and forth with my SA about placing SOs.They won't cancel your SO, just modifying the specs so don't worry.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mp4 said:


> Sarah_sarah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you minismurf. You are right. periogirl seems this whole SO is making me just not enjoy H.
> 
> Here is the shortened version:
> 
> It's a long story. Basically my SA has been with H for a long time. The previous SM was talking about some amazing combinations of SO with me. Just amazing. Then they changed the SM. Now this one wanted me to take epsom (again) for a SO and it felt like my only option. Then I had two amazing SA's from the leather department help me pick some options. Then the SM was not happy. She stopped my SO. Then DH went to talk to her and then she asked for the details of my SO and we are waiting to hear from her. That's the short story. DH is not happy, my SA is scared I will leave. I am also waiting for a K from the store.
> 
> I don't know for how long can SM's order SO's this year? Usually it's certain times of the year? How long do I wait for her to come back to me or do I just go to the other store? Anyone know about the dates of when SO's are due? Or did I again misunderstand from my store.[/]
> 
> 
> 
> I have never had my leather choice dictated by my SM.  If it's on the list as available, then it's available.  I would be mad a H too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. At least I know I am not going mad and not alone in thinking this is is not normal. Someone was telling me I should just take whatever they give me and be happy. I understand if I just boy H bags but I love other H items too. Thanks and hoping some H fairy dust comes my way.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> Oh dear such unfortunate timing for the change in SM. I cannot say when the SO orders will close. Just hopes she comes back to you and let's you choose a leather you are happy with. Otherwise it's very awkward but you may have to order your SO with the other store and wait for a Kelly from you SA. Only time will tell how this pans out. Hugs to you!




Thank you dear periogirl. [emoji5]&#65039; makes me feel better. Hoping for some H luck my way. Until then I will have to wait and possibly see with the other store. [emoji257]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## atomic110

So glad to see you started this thread here *bagidiotic*! It's definitely going to be useful source for newbie like me! 

Hi dear TPFs,

I was inspired by TPFs' beautiful SO B/K that I've asked my SA if I can do the same. SA is willing to help and promised to check if there is any quota available. So is it how it work? 

As I prefer a daily use and more carefree bag, but yet with something different; so I was thinking a B30 which dark color (like nuit) on the outside and shape color on the inside (like red lipstick). But my SA think my choice seem conservative and encourage me to explore more option. So What will be a good option to explore? Shall I go something different and more for special occasions ? Said B25?

Alternatively I may consider K28 sellier too because I like its structure looking. My heart melt every time when I see a red or black K...

So what do you think? Any suggestion ?

Fyi, Currently I own a B35 espom Etain, B30 swift in black, C18 orange, Jypsiere31 duo color red, Evi16 in atom blue and GP30 black canvas. So what's best additional to my H bag collection ?

Sorry if I asked too many questions, but I really appreciate your advices on this. TIA!


----------



## periogirl28

atomic110 said:


> So glad to see you started this thread here *bagidiotic*! It's definitely going to be useful source for newbie like me!
> 
> Hi dear TPFs,
> 
> I was inspired by TPFs' beautiful SO B/K that I've asked my SA if I can do the same. SA is willing to help and promised to check if there is any quota available. So is it how it work?
> 
> As I prefer a daily use and more carefree bag, but yet with something different; so I was thinking a B30 which dark color (like nuit) on the outside and shape color on the inside (like red lipstick). But my SA think my choice seem conservative and encourage me to explore more option. So What will be a good option to explore? Shall I go something different and more for special occasions ? Said B25?
> 
> Alternatively I may consider K28 sellier too because I like its structure looking. My heart melt every time when I see a red or black K...
> 
> So what do you think? Any suggestion ?
> 
> Fyi, Currently I own a B35 espom Etain, B30 swift in black, C18 orange, Jypsiere31 duo color red, Evi16 in atom blue and GP30 black canvas. So what's best additional to my H bag collection ?
> 
> Sorry if I asked too many questions, but I really appreciate your advices on this. TIA!




Since this is YOUR SO, you should have a Bleu Nuit with Lipstick lining if that's what you love, as long as it's possible. Don't bother what your SA advises because you have to carry it. You can have contrast stitch or brushed hardware to make it more interesting. My SA can't believe I won't carry a bi-color but that's me. 

I would suggest for your collection a Kelly because you don't have one yet. But bear in mind that the contrast lining in a Kelly isn't as obvious as one in a Birkin but that might suit you anyway. 
Go for a colour you don't have but love. Alas you are only restricted by the (short) list of currently available leathers this season. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## atomic110

periogirl28 said:


> Since this is YOUR SO, you should have a Bleu Nuit with Lipstick lining if that's what you love, as long as it's possible. Don't bother what your SA advises because you have to carry it. You can have contrast stitch or brushed hardware to make it more interesting. My SA can't believe I won't carry a bi-color but that's me.
> 
> I would suggest for your collection a Kelly because you don't have one yet. But bear in mind that the contrast lining in a Kelly isn't as obvious as one in a Birkin but that might suit you anyway.
> Go for a colour you don't have but love. Alas you are only restricted by the (short) list of currently available leathers this season.
> 
> I hope this helps!



Ops, just realised I type wrongly. I do have a K35 espom Etain, not a B35. So how should I choose now? 

Yup, will still go with what I want first provided it's in e H list...


----------



## RyukkuX

Does anyone happen to know what color ostrich is being offered this time around?


----------



## mp4

Sarah_sarah said:


> mp4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. At least I know I am not going mad and not alone in thinking this is is not normal. Someone was telling me I should just take whatever they give me and be happy. I understand if I just boy H bags but I love other H items too. Thanks and hoping some H fairy dust comes my way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please never take what they give you!  It is a lot of money and they should want to make you happy!
> 
> I've only ordered 3 SOs....it is always stressful because the constraints can be maddening!  I can't imagine if the store decides to add even more.
> 
> Good luck!  I hope this works out!
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

bagidiotic said:


> Thanks dear
> Think you have mistaken
> I started this thread for others members that need advices
> Posted wrongly on other threads
> As for me I did my so earlier this year already lol
> Thanks for your replied



I need advice! So glad I saw this. I am going to be doing my first SO B 30. I want chèvre leather and was hoping for pink or purple. I am unsure of RS as many pictures I have seen are very pale pink. I am thinking of Gris Perle for the lining and piping and possibly the handles and straps. Thoughts? 
I am trying to not get anything too similar to what I already have. I have Rouge VIF ostrich, turquoise in chèvre, GT in Togo and Colvert in Epsom. So blues are well covered. I had planned on doing a red but now with the rouge I think it's too similar. All my bags are B30's and I don't want a Kelly.


----------



## megt10

Daisu said:


> For pink, only Rose Sakura and Rose Jaipur. For purple, raisin and prune. This is at least from the U.S. list.



Do you know if RJ is offered in Togo? I know it's not offered in Chèvre. That was a color I really wanted.


----------



## megt10

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi all!
> 
> thank you for putting up this thread bagidiotic.
> 
> I am afraid to choose rose sakura chevre for the colour and leather choice. Will it be too pale? Perhaps rose lipstick is better? Thinking to do it either in a kelly or birkin 25. Any inputs welcome.



I am worried about the same thing in chèvre RS. It is the only pink choice in chèvre.


----------



## megt10

minismurf04 said:


> Hi ladies, just placed my so yesterday and was told that I couldn't customize the interior pockets..does that sound right to you? Could this option vary store to store? I've seen sos with interior cell phone pockets...&#129300; also, Epsom was an option as interior leather, does anyone have experience with that, how it came out and how it holds up? Does it help give the bag more structure in any way if my exterior leather choice is chèvre? Tia!



My SA told me that they would not be doing extra pockets for phones.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Terre cuit and parchemin are available in ostrich


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

megt10 said:


> I am worried about the same thing in chèvre RS. It is the only pink choice in chèvre.







megt10 said:


> My SA told me that they would not be doing extra pockets for phones.




Seems like not too many choices for pink this round. Also specific pockets not available for mine at least...


----------



## Daisu

megt10 said:


> Do you know if RJ is offered in Togo? I know it's not offered in Chèvre. That was a color I really wanted.




Rose Jaipur was only offered in epsom this season, sorry not Togo [emoji53]


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> I need advice! So glad I saw this. I am going to be doing my first SO B 30. I want chèvre leather and was hoping for pink or purple. I am unsure of RS as many pictures I have seen are very pale pink. I am thinking of Gris Perle for the lining and piping and possibly the handles and straps. Thoughts?
> I am trying to not get anything too similar to what I already have. I have Rouge VIF ostrich, turquoise in chèvre, GT in Togo and Colvert in Epsom. So blues are well covered. I had planned on doing a red but now with the rouge I think it's too similar. All my bags are B30's and I don't want a Kelly.



Congrats  on  your  so
It would  be  more helpful
If you could  list what are those available  colors  for Cherve  in your  country or  store 
The others  can suggest  better


----------



## bagidiotic

atomic110 said:


> So glad to see you started this thread here *bagidiotic*! It's definitely going to be useful source for newbie like me!
> 
> Hi dear TPFs,
> 
> I was inspired by TPFs' beautiful SO B/K that I've asked my SA if I can do the same. SA is willing to help and promised to check if there is any quota available. So is it how it work?
> 
> As I prefer a daily use and more carefree bag, but yet with something different; so I was thinking a B30 which dark color (like nuit) on the outside and shape color on the inside (like red lipstick). But my SA think my choice seem conservative and encourage me to explore more option. So What will be a good option to explore? Shall I go something different and more for special occasions ? Said B25?
> 
> Alternatively I may consider K28 sellier too because I like its structure looking. My heart melt every time when I see a red or black K...
> 
> So what do you think? Any suggestion ?
> 
> Fyi, Currently I own a B35 espom Etain, B30 swift in black, C18 orange, Jypsiere31 duo color red, Evi16 in atom blue and GP30 black canvas. So what's best additional to my H bag collection ?
> 
> Sorry if I asked too many questions, but I really appreciate your advices on this. TIA!



Whats your  preference  for leather
Given that  leather what are available colors?
We got to know before  helping  you 
Yes b25 or k28 is gd
Since you do not  like 2 colors of different  family exterior 
you can do like candy series  with strong  neon contrast  stitching 
Alternatively 
Do two colour  of the same family exterior 
So that it wouldn't  be  too drastic clash
For eg etoupe  with gt or 
             Blue nuit with blue sapphire 
             Casaaque  with rouge h
Nice too in these sense


----------



## bagidiotic

RyukkuX said:


> Does anyone happen to know what color ostrich is being offered this time around?



From what i saw this year
Parchemin
Blue iris
Terre
Tangerine 
Mousse


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## atomic110

bagidiotic said:


> Whats your  preference  for leather
> Given that  leather what are available colors?
> We got to know before  helping  you
> Yes b25 or k28 is gd
> Since you do not  like 2 colors of different  family exterior
> you can do like candy series  with strong  neon contrast  stitching
> Alternatively
> Do two colour  of the same family exterior
> So that it wouldn't  be  too drastic clash
> For eg etoupe  with gt or
> Blue nuit with blue sapphire
> Casaaque  with rouge h
> Nice too in these sense



Thanks *bagidiotic*, u r always so helpful ! Set, B25 and K28 is my next target.
Leather wise i am thinking of cherve, I learned it's lightweight and easy to maintain. Am I right?


----------



## megt10

bagidiotic said:


> Congrats  on  your  so
> It would  be  more helpful
> If you could  list what are those available  colors  for Cherve  in your  country or  store
> The others  can suggest  better



I am waiting for my SA to send me the choices. I had been pretty sure of going with Rose and still probably will I am just worried that it will be too light. Any thoughts?


----------



## mp4

megt10 said:


> Do you know if RJ is offered in Togo? I know it's not offered in Chèvre. That was a color I really wanted.



Someone posted a list they saw in SMs back from podium.  Stores have different lists but this might help!

I am a purple lover and the choices have been limited.  I think your best chances for purple might be anemone (gorgeous) or raisin.  I am a raisin lover but it can be too subdued for some.

Good luck deciding!!!!


----------



## megt10

mp4 said:


> Someone posted a list they saw in SMs back from podium.  Stores have different lists but this might help!
> 
> I am a purple lover and the choices have been limited.  I think your best chances for purple might be anemone (gorgeous) or raisin.  I am a raisin lover but it can be too subdued for some.
> 
> Good luck deciding!!!!



Thanks, I am a purple and pink lover as well and had hope for anemone, but that is not an option. I am thinking about raisin, but I am afraid that it may be too subdued as you mentioned. My next thought was to do RS with raisin piping, inside handles and straps instead of the RS and Gris Perle. If I do Raisin I would go with gold hardware and RS/GP palladium. This really isn't as easy as I thought it would be.


----------



## mp4

megt10 said:


> Thanks, I am a purple and pink lover as well and had hope for anemone, but that is not an option. I am thinking about raisin, but I am afraid that it may be too subdued as you mentioned. My next thought was to do RS with raisin piping, inside handles and straps instead of the RS and Gris Perle. If I do Raisin I would go with gold hardware and RS/GP palladium. This really isn't as easy as I thought it would be.



No...it is stressful!  I know a number of members have RS and may provide better insight!

Bummer that anemone isn't available.  I desperately wanted anemone for interior color when I ordered a little over a year ago, but it wasn't available as an interior color...


----------



## Daisu

bagidiotic said:


> Congrats  on  your  so
> It would  be  more helpful
> If you could  list what are those available  colors  for Cherve  in your  country or  store
> The others  can suggest  better




Chèvre list for the U.S. for this season is:

Etoupe
Caramel
Feu
Bougainvillier 
Rouge casaque
Rouge tomate 
Rose Sakura
Raisin
Bleu saphir 
Bleu paon
Gris perle
Noir


----------



## megt10

Daisu said:


> Chèvre list for the U.S. for this season is:
> 
> Etoupe
> Caramel
> Feu
> Bougainvillier
> Rouge casaque
> Rouge tomate
> Rose Sakura
> Raisin
> Bleu saphir
> Bleu paon
> Gris perle
> Noir



Thank you for the list. That's what I love about this forum.


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> Thank you for the list. That's what I love about this forum.



Yes you may like to choose from  the  list 
Givenby daisu
Tell us what you think


----------



## QuelleFromage

_pinkcow said:


> My SA emailed me and said my SO went through, but that the interior would be blue Indigo instead of blue marine, as I had requested. Is that normal?


The list I got this season didn't have bleu marine as available for an interior. That could be the simplest explanation, in which case I would not worry at all.
They also run out of colors in certain leathers, which is another perfectly normal explanation. I would not worry.


----------



## _pinkcow

QuelleFromage said:


> The list I got this season didn't have bleu marine as available for an interior. That could be the simplest explanation, in which case I would not worry at all.
> 
> They also run out of colors in certain leathers, which is another perfectly normal explanation. I would not worry.




Oh that's so strange. That might explain it, but the list I saw did have bleu marine. Do all the stores get the same list?


----------



## QuelleFromage

_pinkcow said:


> Oh that's so strange. That might explain it, but the list I saw did have bleu marine. Do all the stores get the same list?


They should. You saw Bleu marine available in chèvre pigmentée?


----------



## bastardino6

I put in my special order on Monday. 40 cm birkin black sikkim leather and rouge grenade leather inside, inverted color stitching, and brushed silver hardware. I will begin counting the days haha


----------



## AvrilShower

bastardino6 said:


> I put in my special order on Monday. 40 cm birkin black sikkim leather and rouge grenade leather inside, inverted color stitching, and brushed silver hardware. I will begin counting the days haha



Congratulations!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

bastardino6 said:


> I put in my special order on Monday. 40 cm birkin black sikkim leather and rouge grenade leather inside, inverted color stitching, and brushed silver hardware. I will begin counting the days haha



Yippee  hooray


----------



## jacquies

I am placing a special order soon. I don't know what to get. Suggestions would be welcomed!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jacquies

Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]


Stunning neutrals! Love it.


----------



## hopiko

SugarMama said:


> One more.  Thank you for letting me share!





SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...



SM, this bag is soooooooooo pretty!  Congrats!  II love the contrast of the black rodeo versus the plomb...shows the true color.m the RL interior is divine!  Enjoy her!



Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]



Kitty, congrats!  Such a pretty and special neutral!  What color is the lining? Etain? I would love to see some modeling shots!  Enjoy!


----------



## carlinha

bastardino6 said:


> I put in my special order on Monday. 40 cm birkin black sikkim leather and rouge grenade leather inside, inverted color stitching, and brushed silver hardware. I will begin counting the days haha




Congrats sounds lovely!!

Did you see a swatch of Rouge Grenade in person?  My store did not have the swatches yet.  If so can you describe?  I'm imagining it to be a berry red?  Thank you!!


----------



## panthere55

carlinha said:


> Congrats sounds lovely!!
> 
> Did you see a swatch of Rouge Grenade in person?  My store did not have the swatches yet.  If so can you describe?  I'm imagining it to be a berry red?  Thank you!!


 
I saw swatches and it looked like dark red to me. A little lighter than rouge h...can anyone confirm?


----------



## carlinha

panthere55 said:


> I saw swatches and it looked like dark red to me. A little lighter than rouge h...can anyone confirm?




That would make sense panthere, thank you!!!  I think grenade is based on pomegranate the fruit... At least that's how I imagine it


----------



## ShyShy

I am very interested in rouge grenade as well. To me it is just as dark as rouge H but has more red in it.


----------



## panthere55

carlinha said:


> That would make sense panthere, thank you!!!  I think grenade is based on pomegranate the fruit... At least that's how I imagine it





ShyShy said:


> I am very interested in rouge grenade as well. To me it is just as dark as rouge H but has more red in it.



Not the best pic, but here are swatches for spring 2016 (in hermes lighting...)


----------



## carlinha

panthere55 said:


> Not the best pic, but here are swatches for spring 2016 (in hermes lighting...)




Thank you so much panthere!!  Is it the dark red middle swatch behind craie?


----------



## panthere55

carlinha said:


> Thank you so much panthere!!  Is it the dark red middle swatch behind craie?



Yes I believe so...and that is not craie, it's egglantine I believe. It's nice neutral


----------



## jacquies

jacquies said:


> Stunning neutrals! Love it.


That is so pretty! I have a graphite Birkin. Thinking of something other than grays.


----------



## jacquies

SugarMama said:


> My SO: B30 in Togo leather.  Plomb with rose lipstick interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware.  I'm on cloud 9!
> 
> Waited 6 months for her.


That is so fabulous!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

panthere55 said:


> I saw swatches and it looked like dark red to me. A little lighter than rouge h...can anyone confirm?


Yes, it's pomegranate red....think of grenadine  I can't wait to see it in a large bag.


----------



## Txoceangirl

SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...





Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]




Missed seeing these while I was traveling......STUNNING. Congrats!


----------



## HAddicted

Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months! 

Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!


----------



## ayc

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654



OMG!! that is so fast!!

beautiful!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sydgirl

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654



WOW!!!! Beyond stunning!! &#128150; Congrats!! Love this combo!!


----------



## PF2010

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654


Such a unique combo. Congratulations!


----------



## SandySummer

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654




I love that Menthe!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Help. Is the list for available colours in chevre the same in the US as it is for other countries? Someone please help out.


----------



## megt10

bagidiotic said:


> Yes you may like to choose from  the  list
> Givenby daisu
> Tell us what you think



I was thinking RS but to be honest it's just a little lighter in color than I really want. I have always loved raisin even though my SA thinks it is a bit boring. So depending on the swatches that is how I will probably go. I am thinking of piping it with a red that compliments the raisin and do the same color for the interior. I will know more next week when I get in to see my SA. I am also thinking brushed gold hardware. The leather will be chèvre.

Does anyone have any thoughts on this choice?


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> I was thinking RS but to be honest it's just a little lighter in color than I really want. I have always loved raisin even though my SA thinks it is a bit boring. So depending on the swatches that is how I will probably go. I am thinking of piping it with a red that compliments the raisin and do the same color for the interior. I will know more next week when I get in to see my SA. I am also thinking brushed gold hardware. The leather will be chèvre.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this choice?




You may want to look into rouge grenade which is a pomegranate red...


----------



## QuelleFromage

megt10 said:


> I was thinking RS but to be honest it's just a little lighter in color than I really want. I have always loved raisin even though my SA thinks it is a bit boring. So depending on the swatches that is how I will probably go. I am thinking of piping it with a red that compliments the raisin and do the same color for the interior. I will know more next week when I get in to see my SA. I am also thinking brushed gold hardware. The leather will be chèvre.
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts on this choice?


Raisin is so beautiful by itself that I would avoid the piping and do a contrast interior, maybe Rouge H. You could add contrast stitching - when Raisin first came out it had a pink stitching that was really pretty, and that thread is still an approved choice for Raisin. Or you could do red  stitching.
I don't think you'll find Raisin boring - it gets quite purple in bags with enough surface area, and if it's chevre it's DEFINITELY not boring - it's nicely saturated.


----------



## megt10

QuelleFromage said:


> Raisin is so beautiful by itself that I would avoid the piping and do a contrast interior, maybe Rouge H. You could add contrast stitching - when Raisin first came out it had a pink stitching that was really pretty, and that thread is still an approved choice for Raisin. Or you could do red  stitching.
> I don't think you'll find Raisin boring - it gets quite purple in bags with enough surface area, and if it's chevre it's DEFINITELY not boring - it's nicely saturated.



I love the idea of the stitching in pink. How do you think that would look with a red interior? Too many color combinations or go red stitching with a similar interior?

I have never seen a raisin Birkin in person so it's difficult to judge from the various pictures what is going to be too much. I am not a neutral kind of gal so for me this is my version of a black bag . I think it's a very versatile color for me and I doubt I will get tired of it.


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> You may want to look into rouge grenade which is a pomegranate red...



For the interior?


----------



## jacquies

Does anyone know the available colors for TOGO, CLEMENCE AND FJORD. I am doing my so Tuesday. Would love help! thinking about B in a black, ex, and maybe a gold in? So unsure!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

jacquies said:


> Does anyone know the available colors for TOGO, CLEMENCE AND FJORD. I am doing my so Tuesday. Would love help! thinking about B in a black, ex, and maybe a gold in? So unsure!!


Black is always available in all leathers  Pick a color that makes you smile for interior et voila!


----------



## QuelleFromage

megt10 said:


> I love the idea of the stitching in pink. How do you think that would look with a red interior? Too many color combinations or go red stitching with a similar interior?
> 
> I have never seen a raisin Birkin in person so it's difficult to judge from the various pictures what is going to be too much. I am not a neutral kind of gal so for me this is my version of a black bag . I think it's a very versatile color for me and I doubt I will get tired of it.


There's an Ode to Raisin thread which might help 

If you look at early 2000s Raisin I believe they all have this slight contrast stitch which I think is really pretty. It might be Acajou (which is the stitching used on Rouge H) but I feel like it had "rose" in the name - I know that's no help  If I can find a picture of this stitch I will post it, and it will be in the leather book as one of two "pre approved" threads for Raisin (the other is Raisin, lol). 
I feel like you could do any interior with this stitch as it's pretty subtle....however you could just do interior contrast. Depends how versatile you want the bag to be vs. being strikingly "different".


----------



## Love_Couture

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654




Oh wow! Stunning. Beautiful vivid colors. Congratulations! [emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## doves75

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654




SO good, delicious and beautiful HAddicted [emoji172][emoji170][emoji172]


----------



## mochaccino

jacquies said:


> Does anyone know the available colors for TOGO, CLEMENCE AND FJORD. I am doing my so Tuesday. Would love help! thinking about B in a black, ex, and maybe a gold in? So unsure!!



Black is available in everything (chevre mysore, clemence, veau alamo, epsom, sikkim, swift, togo) except agneau milo, taurillon cristobal, and veau evercolor. Fjord isn't available at all I believe. 

Togo:
craie, etoupe, caramel, gold, alezan, macassar, feu, capucine, terre battue, rouge pivoine, vermillon, rouge grenade, raisin, bleu indigo, colvert, bleu nuit, bleu atoll, bleu de prusse, bleu electrique , bleu glacier, taupe, gris tourterelle, etain, plomb, vert fonce, noir

Clemence: 
blanc, craie, etoupe, gold, alezan, ebene, orange, feu, capucine, terre battue, rouge H, rouge pivoine, bougainvillier, rouge casaque, rouge tomate, prune, bleu indigo, colvert, bleu nuit, bleu atoll, bleu saint cyr, bleu paon, bleu glacier, bleu hydra, taupe, gris tourterelle, etain, plomb, sauge, malachite, noir


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Anchanel79

This thread is amazing. I just put my SO B30 in tonight. I chose white as the main color. Sides, handles, key holder and inside will be RS in chevre. SA said they might not be able to do it since white is not chevre. SM will have to approve two different leathers. If this doesn't go through which of these 2 choices would you choose: 
A. Clemence leather  main-white, secondary-Rouge casque 
B. Chevre leather main Rose Sakura, secondary-Rouge casque?


----------



## mp4

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654



Gorgeous!  Congrats!!!  3 months is amazing!!!


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> For the interior?




Oh yes interior sorry for not specifying... Raisin and rouge grenade


----------



## atomic110

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654



Amazing color combo and congrats u getting ur SO so fast! Loving it!!


----------



## duna

Has anyone in Europe already placed their SO/RAC?? It seems awfully late this year.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, it's pomegranate red....think of grenadine  I can't wait to see it in a large bag.




Sounds BEAUTIFUL! Thanks! 

H reds are the best.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

duna said:


> Has anyone in Europe already placed their SO/RAC?? It seems awfully late this year.....




Not here - in Suisse.


----------



## jacquies

mochaccino said:


> Black is available in everything (chevre mysore, clemence, veau alamo, epsom, sikkim, swift, togo) except agneau milo, taurillon cristobal, and veau evercolor. Fjord isn't available at all I believe.
> 
> Togo:
> craie, etoupe, caramel, gold, alezan, macassar, feu, capucine, terre battue, rouge pivoine, vermillon, rouge grenade, raisin, bleu indigo, colvert, bleu nuit, bleu atoll, bleu de prusse, bleu electrique , bleu glacier, taupe, gris tourterelle, etain, plomb, vert fonce, noir
> 
> Clemence:
> blanc, craie, etoupe, gold, alezan, ebene, orange, feu, capucine, terre battue, rouge H, rouge pivoine, bougainvillier, rouge casaque, rouge tomate, prune, bleu indigo, colvert, bleu nuit, bleu atoll, bleu saint cyr, bleu paon, bleu glacier, bleu hydra, taupe, gris tourterelle, etain, plomb, sauge, malachite, noir


Beyond thank you! To be clear if I want to use Gold leather, it would have to be Togo or Clemence, correct?


----------



## bagidiotic

duna said:


> Has anyone in Europe already placed their SO/RAC?? It seems awfully late this year.....



Yes seems  likely  nothing  for Europe  and  Japan  this year
Nothing  from my sm
Maybe due to many backlogs


----------



## duna

Sarah_sarah said:


> Not here - in Suisse.





bagidiotic said:


> Yes seems  likely  nothing  for Europe  and  Japan  this year
> Nothing  from my sm
> Maybe due to many backlogs



Thanks ladies! Good, actually no, BAD! Let's keep our fingers crossed to hear from our H stores soon!!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

duna said:


> Thanks ladies! Good, actually no, BAD! Let's keep our fingers crossed to hear from our H stores soon!!!




Tell me about it. Waiting for a call. Then my new SM. Crossing my fingers for all of us. I was told end of Nov they should call us. I need to submit my list this week.


----------



## QuelleFromage

QuelleFromage said:


> There's an Ode to Raisin thread which might help
> 
> If you look at early 2000s Raisin I believe they all have this slight contrast stitch which I think is really pretty. It might be Acajou (which is the stitching used on Rouge H) but I feel like it had "rose" in the name - I know that's no help  If I can find a picture of this stitch I will post it, and it will be in the leather book as one of two "pre approved" threads for Raisin (the other is Raisin, lol).
> I feel like you could do any interior with this stitch as it's pretty subtle....however you could just do interior contrast. Depends how versatile you want the bag to be vs. being strikingly "different".


OK, I checked.  Acajou is approved for Prune, and I believe that is what I am thinking of. Certainly if the atelier likes it with Prune they would be fine with it on Raisin. It should go with a dark red interior because it's also used on Rouge H.
Note that I am by no means saying that contrast stitching needs to be on the approval list - it doesn't and very few colors are noted for more than matching stitching as standard.

Now the issue is I am now wanting to do exactly this order myself


----------



## QuelleFromage

jacquies said:


> Beyond thank you! To be clear if I want to use Gold leather, it would have to be Togo or Clemence, correct?


Gold used to come in Epsom and Swift as well, don't know about this year. But IMO it looks best in a grained leather. I have two gold bags, Togo and Clemence.


----------



## jacquies

QuelleFromage said:


> Gold used to come in Epsom and Swift as well, don't know about this year. But IMO it looks best in a grained leather. I have two gold bags, Togo and Clemence.


I have a 35 B in Gold Togo and ghw, that I love. I also have a Bolide in Gold and a Bolide in Black, both Togo. My last SO was in Epsom. I love the colors Crocus and Rubis, but the leather not so much. I really want a bag that matches everything, in a leather I love. I have a number of bags, super lucky, but don't want to make a mistake.


----------



## megt10

QuelleFromage said:


> OK, I checked.  Acajou is approved for Prune, and I believe that is what I am thinking of. Certainly if the atelier likes it with Prune they would be fine with it on Raisin. It should go with a dark red interior because it's also used on Rouge H.
> Note that I am by no means saying that contrast stitching needs to be on the approval list - it doesn't and very few colors are noted for more than matching stitching as standard.
> 
> Now the issue is I am now wanting to do exactly this order myself



Thank you so much for all your help! I will text all the information to my SA as I won't be into the store until Black Friday and I am sure that it will be crazy. This way he can have it set to go.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ceci

Anchanel79 said:


> This thread is amazing. I just put my SO B30 in tonight. I chose white as the main color. Sides, handles, key holder and inside will be RS in chevre. SA said they might not be able to do it since white is not chevre. SM will have to approve two different leathers. If this doesn't go through which of these 2 choices would you choose:
> A. Clemence leather  main-white, secondary-Rouge casque
> B. Chevre leather main Rose Sakura, secondary-Rouge casque?




Be prepared just in case. I originally asked for Togo outside with Chevre lining/piping/handles. Paris didn't approve so I had to pick another interior color from the Togo list instead.


----------



## replayii

Does anyone know what colors are available in Epsom for SO? My SA just offered me to do a SO, I'm so excited. I really want a kelly sellier in 28, so I have to choose a color from Epsom.


----------



## carlinha

replayii said:


> Does anyone know what colors are available in Epsom for SO? My SA just offered me to do a SO, I'm so excited. I really want a kelly sellier in 28, so I have to choose a color from Epsom.



you can also do chevre and box in sellier... and i have heard togo also (?)


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> Thank you so much for all your help! I will text all the information to my SA as I won't be into the store until Black Friday and I am sure that it will be crazy. This way he can have it set to go.



good luck meg!  do keep us posted what you end up going with!!


----------



## carlinha

QuelleFromage said:


> OK, I checked.  Acajou is approved for Prune, and I believe that is what I am thinking of. Certainly if the atelier likes it with Prune they would be fine with it on Raisin. It should go with a dark red interior because it's also used on Rouge H.
> Note that I am by no means saying that contrast stitching needs to be on the approval list - it doesn't and very few colors are noted for more than matching stitching as standard.
> 
> *Now the issue is I am now wanting to do exactly this order myself *


*
*

 it does sound classic and lovely!


----------



## mochaccino

jacquies said:


> Beyond thank you! To be clear if I want to use Gold leather, it would have to be Togo or Clemence, correct?




It's also in swift and epsom


----------



## duna

Sarah_sarah said:


> Tell me about it. Waiting for a call. Then my new SM. Crossing my fingers for all of us. I was told end of Nov they should call us. I need to submit my list this week.



I hope this week is the good one for us: I remember placing SOs as early as mid September!!


----------



## periogirl28

duna said:


> Has anyone in Europe already placed their SO/RAC?? It seems awfully late this year.....



Ordered in October at FSH. Let's hope!


----------



## bastardino6

AvrilShower said:


> Congratulations!!!





bagidiotic said:


> Yippee  hooray





carlinha said:


> Congrats sounds lovely!!
> 
> Did you see a swatch of Rouge Grenade in person?  My store did not have the swatches yet.  If so can you describe?  I'm imagining it to be a berry red?  Thank you!!



Thank you!

Yes, my store had swatches in of grenade. I would describe it as between rouge h (in box) and rouge casaque. It is definitely a red, but not as bright as rouge casaque, a few shades darker. I think the other people describe it well as a pomegranate red, but it does look slightly different in the different leathers.


----------



## AvrilShower

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654



3 month is amazing!!! Big congrats!!! Please let me borrow some of your luck! I just made an order this month, if I can get it by April, I will be so happy!!!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

I just put in my so. It was suppose to be a black 28 Epsom sellier with blue electric interior and brushed gold. No BE at this point so I decided on RS. Sort of regretting. Should I get raisin or blue sapphire instead? I think I would rather have a darker color. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I just put in my so. It was suppose to be a black 28 Epsom sellier with blue electric interior and brushed gold. No BE at this point so I decided on RS. Sort of regretting. Should I get raisin or blue sapphire instead? I think I would rather have a darker color. Any help would be appreciated.


I don't like light interiors personally - they get marked up. But then I'm not a fan of RS. Raisin and BS are so beautiful.


----------



## carlinha

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I just put in my so. It was suppose to be a black 28 Epsom sellier with blue electric interior and brushed gold. No BE at this point so I decided on RS. Sort of regretting. Should I get raisin or blue sapphire instead? I think I would rather have a darker color. Any help would be appreciated.



bleu saphir would be gorgeous.... what about bleu paon also?  or rose jaipur?


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

carlinha said:


> bleu saphir would be gorgeous.... what about bleu paon also?  or rose jaipur?







QuelleFromage said:


> I don't like light interiors personally - they get marked up. But then I'm not a fan of RS. Raisin and BS are so beautiful.




Thank you! I will talk to my SA t change to blue sapphire. Bleu Paon didn't speak to me for some reason.


----------



## replayii

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I just put in my so. It was suppose to be a black 28 Epsom sellier with blue electric interior and brushed gold. No BE at this point so I decided on RS. Sort of regretting. Should I get raisin or blue sapphire instead? I think I would rather have a darker color. Any help would be appreciated.




Congratulations on making a SO. 

Do you remember what other colors are offered in Epsom? TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## replayii

carlinha said:


> you can also do chevre and box in sellier... and i have heard togo also (?)




Oh ya? I saw the list of colors available in chèvre, it looks like there are not much to choose from, and I'm afraid of using box, so I'm trying to see if there is any color I love in Epsom. That's based on the assumption that more colors are offered in Epsom lol


----------



## mrs.posh

I also just put in my SO last week. I went for 25cm Tosca with  Lilac stitching. I didnt like any bicolour or tri-colour as it look a bit cheap from what I've seen from others...

Does anyone know if I can order 2??


----------



## mrs.posh

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I just put in my so. It was suppose to be a black 28 Epsom sellier with blue electric interior and brushed gold. No BE at this point so I decided on RS. Sort of regretting. Should I get raisin or blue sapphire instead? I think I would rather have a darker color. Any help would be appreciated.



No Bleu Electric? I ordered a BE in 25cm last week!


----------



## megt10

QuelleFromage said:


> OK, I checked.  Acajou is approved for Prune, and I believe that is what I am thinking of. Certainly if the atelier likes it with Prune they would be fine with it on Raisin. It should go with a dark red interior because it's also used on Rouge H.
> Note that I am by no means saying that contrast stitching needs to be on the approval list - it doesn't and very few colors are noted for more than matching stitching as standard.
> 
> Now the issue is I am now wanting to do exactly this order myself





mrs.posh said:


> I also just put in my SO last week. I went for 25cm Tosca with  Lilac stitching. I didnt like any bicolour or tri-colour as it look a bit cheap from what I've seen from others...
> 
> Does anyone know if I can order 2??



I believe that you can only order one. At least that is how it is in the USA. It also now counts as our bag for the season. No more putting an order in and still being allowed to get a bag during the season while you wait for your special order. So no new B for me for awhile. I will be placing my order Friday.


----------



## mrs.posh

megt10 said:


> I believe that you can only order one. At least that is how it is in the USA. It also now counts as our bag for the season. No more putting an order in and still being allowed to get a bag during the season while you wait for your special order. So no new B for me for awhile. I will be placing my order Friday.


thank you!

Have you got a B25? This is my first Birkin 25cm. I've been obsessed with mini bags lately...


----------



## megt10

mrs.posh said:


> thank you!
> 
> Have you got a B25? This is my first Birkin 25cm. I've been obsessed with mini bags lately...



No, I am sticking with the 30. It is the perfect size for daily use.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

mrs.posh said:


> No Bleu Electric? I ordered a BE in 25cm last week!




That is what my SA said. But that could be that I'm ordering so late.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

replayii said:


> Congratulations on making a SO.
> 
> Do you remember what other colors are offered in Epsom? TIA




Sorry I didn't ask for the colors. I just wanted a black sellier in Epsom and they had that color on the list.


----------



## jacquies

mrs.posh said:


> No Bleu Electric? I ordered a BE in 25cm last week!


The Blue Electric was not offered in Epsome.


----------



## jacquies

QuelleFromage said:


> Black is always available in all leathers  Pick a color that makes you smile for interior et voila!


I just ordered a B 35, Black and Blue electric. All in smooth leathers. They were very limited in the colors for the linings. And no Gold in any lining.


----------



## jacquies

When I ordered my first Ostrich it took 18 months,due to the fact the Ostriches got a virus and died. My 2nd was Epsome and came in 5 months.I just ordered a B 35, Black and Blue electric. All in smooth leathers. Now I wait!


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> No Bleu Electric? I ordered a BE in 25cm last week!




You put in a Podium Order in BE and an SO, both in size 25? 
I know BE is definitely available in Togo.


----------



## ChaneLisette

I ordered a K25 in RS and BE in chevre about a week ago.


----------



## Newyork21

All these special orders are beautiful! Could someone tell me do you have to spend a certain amount /get offered or can you go in and ask?
Apologies if there is a thread for this couldn't find it.


----------



## mrs.posh

replayii said:


> Congratulations on making a SO.
> 
> Do you remember what other colors are offered in Epsom? TIA


the SM showed me ALL the colours available for SO as well as the sketch book. He was so helpful. There were definitely a long list of colours available across different types of leather.

He advised me to go with Togo/Chèvre as it is more hard-wearing and although Epsom is "harder" than Togo, Epsom will scratch easier than Togo. So do Swift leather.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrs.posh

I know BE is definitely available in Togo.

I am thinking of getting K28 in Rose Shocking as well...but maybe at the end of 2017, if its still available.


----------



## ceci

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654




Wow!!! Congrats!!! What a great early Christmas gift!!! Now I'm fingers crossed my BE will come soon! You're lucky with menthe chevre interior. Paris didn't approve my original chevre interior color, but switch to Togo. Maybe I'm asking version 2?


----------



## bastardino6

jacquies said:


> When I ordered my first Ostrich it took 18 months,due to the fact the Ostriches got a virus and died. My 2nd was Epsome and came in 5 months.I just ordered a B 35, Black and Blue electric. All in smooth leathers. Now I wait!



I was going to get this exactly but I changed my mind because I wanted black in a sleek, non-pebbled leather and that wasn't an option in a 40. What leather did you get?


----------



## PennyD2911

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654




Congratulations! I love menthe.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Newyork21 said:


> All these special orders are beautiful! Could someone tell me do you have to spend a certain amount /get offered or can you go in and ask?
> Apologies if there is a thread for this couldn't find it.



Quick answer to your question since it is off topic ~ There isn't a set $$$ limit in order to be offered an SO. Indirectly ask in a discreet manner as in, "I would so LOVE a B/K in .... color combination. What do you (the H SA) think of this?"

Show a love of H and appreciation of their superior workmanship, loyalty as a customer and develop a relationship with your SA and it should be pretty easy. 

Back to topic.


----------



## Newyork21

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Quick answer to your question since it is off topic ~ There isn't a set $$$ limit in order to be offered an SO. Indirectly ask in a discreet manner as in, "I would so LOVE a B/K in .... color combination. What do you (the H SA) think of this?"
> 
> Show a love of H and appreciation of their superior workmanship, loyalty as a customer and develop a relationship with your SA and it should be pretty easy.
> 
> Back to topic.


Thank you very much


----------



## jacquies

bastardino6 said:


> I was going to get this exactly but I changed my mind because I wanted black in a sleek, non-pebbled leather and that wasn't an option in a 40. What leather did you get?


After I posted they called and told me I couldn't do any lining colors I wanted to go on the handles and straps in swift. Super frustrating so I did Togo instead. I was going to go down to a 30 if they could do a smooth. I could have done the swift in inside and thread color in BE. But I already have the Kelley in Black Box, with gold hardware for evening.


----------



## jacquies

bastardino6 said:


> I was going to get this exactly but I changed my mind because I wanted black in a sleek, non-pebbled leather and that wasn't an option in a 40. What leather did you get?


What color did you get with the black?


----------



## hopiko

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654



Wowowowow!  What a beauty!  This is a gorgeous bag!  Congratulations!  BE is such an amazing color and finishing it with a bright pop of green.....so fun!  Congrats!


----------



## sparklelisab

SugarMama said:


> You all are so kind!  Thank you for all your compliments.  For those considering plomb, it really is a chameleon color.  Depending on lighting, it can appear gray or black.  Here are more pics...



Lordy *Sugar*, your posts keep my needing a tissue!  So fabulous!! I think the contrast stitching works best on smaller pieces--this is so special!



Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]



Elegant Perfection my dear!



MRS.Hermes said:


> View attachment 3183404
> 
> Finally my SO has arrived&#65281;blue sapphirre with rose confetti



Oh *MRS*, I see a rose sukura rodeo on this cutie!!



bastardino6 said:


> I put in my special order on Monday. 40 cm birkin black sikkim leather and rouge grenade leather inside, inverted color stitching, and brushed silver hardware. I will begin counting the days haha



*bastardino*, I too just ordered my SO with rouge grenade on the inside. I can't wait to see the contrast stitching.....


----------



## sparklelisab

carlinha said:


> Congrats sounds lovely!!
> 
> Did you see a swatch of Rouge Grenade in person?  My store did not have the swatches yet.  If so can you describe?  I'm imagining it to be a berry red?  Thank you!!



*carlinha*, the color is a rich red, not rouge casaque or garrance--bright yet elegant


----------



## sparklelisab

HAddicted said:


> Sorry I didn't post sooner! So happy my SO arrived very quickly. A little over three months!
> 
> Presenting... B35 Togo BE with menthe stitching and menthe chevre interior, brushed phw!
> 
> View attachment 3194651
> View attachment 3194652
> View attachment 3194653
> View attachment 3194654



WowWowWow!!  Now that is a cool look!  So interesting with the menthe stitching---it does not scream contrast since it appears a little lighter in hue than BE.  Fabulous my dear.


----------



## AvrilShower

Kitty S. said:


> Here is mine: gris tourterelle/etain in chevre mysore. For some reason I got really nervous AFTER I picked it up, kept wondering if I had missed any detail on designing it. I finally stopped torturing myself and took it out of the box/house today [emoji39]



How I missed this one! This is a master piece!!! Very elegant and chic looking. Big congrats!!!


----------



## bastardino6

jacquies said:


> What color did you get with the black?



I started with sikkim black with rouge grenade inside, then learned that I could only do epsom, togo, and clemence. I was switching to black with blue electrique but then decided I really want a smooth leather for black so I ended up with blue nuit and blue electrique. 

Hopefully the orders are made soon! Haha


----------



## jacquies

bastardino6 said:


> I started with sikkim black with rouge grenade inside, then learned that I could only do epsom, togo, and clemence. I was switching to black with blue electrique but then decided I really want a smooth leather for black so I ended up with blue nuit and blue electrique.
> 
> Hopefully the orders are made soon! Haha


Ha Ha is right!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## **Chanel**

My SO hasn't arrived yet and I don't know if it will arrive soon, but I am just feeling excited (maybe that's a good sign, lol). 
1 week to go and then it's 6 months ago that my SA placed the SO for me.
I can't help but wonder if there's going to be a very special big orange box under the Christmas tree this year . Fingers crossed!


----------



## MsHermesAU

**Chanel** said:


> My SO hasn't arrived yet and I don't know if it will arrive soon, but I am just feeling excited (maybe that's a good sign, lol).
> 1 week to go and then it's 6 months ago that my SA placed the SO for me.
> I can't help but wonder if there's going to be a very special big orange box under the Christmas tree this year . Fingers crossed!



That's so exciting! My wait has been just over 7 months now, but I don't feel like it's going to arrive this year. My gut tells me it might be at the start - mid next year. I'm more concerned that it will arrive and they will have changed something, as I've heard H often does that  Fingers crossed it will all go through


----------



## **Chanel**

MsHermesAU said:


> That's so exciting! My wait has been just over 7 months now, but I don't feel like it's going to arrive this year. My gut tells me it might be at the start - mid next year. I'm more concerned that it will arrive and they will have changed something, as I've heard H often does that  Fingers crossed it will all go through



With H. you never know, so don't give up hope, it might arrive before the end of the year.
Decembre has always been my lucky H. month....it's also the month that I got my very first Birkin several years ago so I hope I am lucky again this time .
I hope your SO will arrive soon exactly the way you want it (with no changes).
My contrast stitching was declined by Paris, but I am actually more than fine with that now as I think it makes the bag more versatile without the contrast stitching.
Lol, I never knew that even the wait for a SO could be exciting, but I really am. The things that H. can do to us .


----------



## MsHermesAU

**Chanel** said:


> With H. you never know, so don't give up hope, it might arrive before the end of the year.
> Decembre has always been my lucky H. month....it's also the month that I got my very first Birkin several years ago so I hope I am lucky again this time .
> I hope your SO will arrive soon exactly the way you want it (with no changes).
> My contrast stitching was declined by Paris, but I am actually more than fine with that now as I think it makes the bag more versatile without the contrast stitching.
> Lol, I never knew that even the wait for a SO could be exciting, but I really am. The things that H. can do to us .



I'm in the total opposite boat  My order HAS contrast stitching which was apparently 'approved' (but what does that mean anyway) and I'm paranoid that it's going to arrive without it. That would really upset me, as I really want my contrast stitching as this will be my only SO birkin (I want a sellier K next). The beginning of the year is always luckier for me, so lets focus the H fairies on your SO for this Christmas and mine after Christmas


----------



## sydgirl

MsHermesAU said:


> I'm in the total opposite boat  My order HAS contrast stitching which was apparently 'approved' (but what does that mean anyway) and I'm paranoid that it's going to arrive without it. That would really upset me, as I really want my contrast stitching as this will be my only SO birkin (I want a sellier K next). The beginning of the year is always luckier for me, so lets focus the H fairies on your SO for this Christmas and mine after Christmas



Congrats on your SO!! What combo did you pick??
Alas, would love an SO but don't see it being offered to me anytime in the foreseeable future &#128532;


----------



## ShyShy

**Chanel** said:


> My SO hasn't arrived yet and I don't know if it will arrive soon, but I am just feeling excited (maybe that's a good sign, lol).
> 1 week to go and then it's 6 months ago that my SA placed the SO for me.
> I can't help but wonder if there's going to be a very special big orange box under the Christmas tree this year . Fingers crossed!



Sigh, I am waiting for mine that has been 1 year and 7 months... but I placed another recently too... the wait for both is so agonising....


----------



## carlinha

**Chanel** said:


> My SO hasn't arrived yet and I don't know if it will arrive soon, but I am just feeling excited (maybe that's a good sign, lol).
> 1 week to go and then it's 6 months ago that my SA placed the SO for me.
> I can't help but wonder if there's going to be a very special big orange box under the Christmas tree this year . Fingers crossed!





MsHermesAU said:


> That's so exciting! My wait has been just over 7 months now, but I don't feel like it's going to arrive this year. My gut tells me it might be at the start - mid next year. I'm more concerned that it will arrive and they will have changed something, as I've heard H often does that  Fingers crossed it will all go through



oohhh super excited for you both ladies!!!!!  can't wait to see!!!


----------



## carlinha

ShyShy said:


> Sigh, I am waiting for mine that has been 1 year and 7 months... but I placed another recently too... the wait for both is so agonising....



hang in there, i hope it comes soon!!!!


----------



## ShyShy

carlinha said:


> hang in there, i hope it comes soon!!!!



Thanks carlinha!


----------



## jmen

ShyShy said:


> Sigh, I am waiting for mine that has been 1 year and 7 months... but I placed another recently too... the wait for both is so agonising....



Feeling your pain literally.  It has been a year now for a single color 28 Kelly. Am wondering if Hermes is growing the goat still.  Am not thrilled or amused so much so all purchasing has ceased.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jmen said:


> Feeling your pain literally.  It has been a year now for a single color 28 Kelly. Am wondering if Hermes is growing the goat still.  *Am not thrilled or amused so much so all purchasing has ceased.*



*jmen*, I feel your pain and went through a similar phase while waiting for my SO ~ it is truly agonizing!


----------



## jmen

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *jmen*, I feel your pain and went through a similar phase while waiting for my SO ~ it is truly agonizing!



Sock it to me VLB, did you wait a year and a half or longer?  I do not do well waiting in lines or for the chance to spend 10K when making me wait so long. Life is too short and growing shorter at my age.   I am fickle and if there comes another price increase, they can sell it to someone else.


----------



## MsHermesAU

carlinha said:


> oohhh super excited for you both ladies!!!!!  can't wait to see!!!



Thanks carlinha  Did I read somewhere that you're waiting on a sellier Kelly? I would love to know the specs you chose. You are the best at choosing SO combinations!


----------



## rania1981

So excited to join the SO club! My wait has just begun but i am already agonized dreaming of the bag. I was told 6-8 months by my SM. Fingers crossed that it comes in that time frame


----------



## rania1981

minismurf04 said:


> Hi ladies, just placed my so yesterday and was told that I couldn't customize the interior pockets..does that sound right to you? Could this option vary store to store? I've seen sos with interior cell phone pockets...&#129300; also, Epsom was an option as interior leather, does anyone have experience with that, how it came out and how it holds up? Does it help give the bag more structure in any way if my exterior leather choice is chèvre? Tia!



I just placed my SO recently and can confirm that pocket customization was not an option. Colors were very limited


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rania1981

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Glad i'm not alone at day 2



Day 2 for me today!


----------



## minismurf04

rania1981 said:


> I just placed my SO recently and can confirm that pocket customization was not an option. Colors were very limited




Thanks dear yes good to know it's across the board no interior customization this round. Just counting down the days..hours..seconds...lol [emoji28][emoji23]


----------



## minismurf04

rania1981 said:


> So excited to join the SO club! My wait has just begun but i am already agonized dreaming of the bag. I was told 6-8 months by my SM. Fingers crossed that it comes in that time frame




How exciting! I was told the same time frame as well.  What did you order?


----------



## rania1981

megt10 said:


> I believe that you can only order one. At least that is how it is in the USA. It also now counts as our bag for the season. No more putting an order in and still being allowed to get a bag during the season while you wait for your special order. So no new B for me for awhile. I will be placing my order Friday.


Which color did you finally go with dear? I just read through this thread and you too are a pink and purple lover! I just placed my SO two days ago, it was unexpected and I had the hardest times picking colors!


----------



## rania1981

duna said:


> I hope this week is the good one for us: I remember placing SOs as early as mid September!!


Just did mine this week!


----------



## rania1981

minismurf04 said:


> Thanks dear yes good to know it's across the board no interior customization this round. Just counting down the days..hours..seconds...lol [emoji28][emoji23]



My wait has only just begun, got confirmation that order was placed yesterday and was told 6-8 months....feels like forever already!


----------



## ShyShy

jmen said:


> Feeling your pain literally.  It has been a year now for a single color 28 Kelly. Am wondering if Hermes is growing the goat still.  Am not thrilled or amused so much so all purchasing has ceased.



I know! I'm still waiting for my goats. &#128518;


----------



## duna

rania1981 said:


> Just did mine this week!



Yep, did mine too this week! Now we wait.........


----------



## duna

jmen said:


> Sock it to me VLB, did you wait a year and a half or longer? * I do not do well waiting in lines or for the chance to spend 10K when making me wait so long. L*ife is too short and growing shorter at my age.   I am fickle and if there comes another price increase, they can sell it to someone else.



*Jmen*, I so agree with you! I'm waiting for a Swift bag since April 2014 single colour, and I recieved another Swift bi-colour bag after only 4 months from order, so goodness knows how H works!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

jmen said:


> Sock it to me VLB, did you wait a year and a half or longer?  I do not do well waiting in lines or for the chance to spend 10K when making me wait so long. Life is too short and growing shorter at my age.   I am fickle and if there comes another price increase, they can sell it to someone else.



*jmen*, I constantly say that I waited a good year approximately and the wait was so antagonizing to me that I have yet to order another SO. although I did buy five Bs/Ks in a matter of two years from my local H in colors that I adore. 

Would I do another SO? Yes, but I will really have to be in the right frame of mind. The entire process gave me lots of anxiety ~ but that's just me. I, too hate waiting in lines or for orders to be delivers.

Also, I am trying to figure out which color combination or exotic that will thrill me. and if I have the STAMINA to sustain the process.


----------



## megt10

rania1981 said:


> Which color did you finally go with dear? I just read through this thread and you too are a pink and purple lover! I just placed my SO two days ago, it was unexpected and I had the hardest times picking colors!



I go today of all days to place my SO. I am planning on going with Raisin in chevre leather and not sure of the thread color or interior yet.


----------



## mrs.posh

ceci said:


> No customization for interior pocket this round. Confirmed & submitted my 1st order today.


I ordered my SOs (yes plural ) and they were able to customise pockets for me, maybe its different in Europe.


----------



## duna

mrs.posh said:


> I ordered my SOs (yes plural ) and they were able to customise pockets for me, maybe its different in Europe.



I'm in Europe too but my SM told me it's not possible anymore to have customized pockets inside.


----------



## mrs.posh

duna said:


> I'm in Europe too but my SM told me it's not possible anymore to have customized pockets inside.


may I asked when did you make your order? perhaps my SM made a mistake....


----------



## **Chanel**

MsHermesAU said:


> I'm in the total opposite boat  My order HAS contrast stitching which was apparently 'approved' (but what does that mean anyway) and I'm paranoid that it's going to arrive without it. That would really upset me, as I really want my contrast stitching as this will be my only SO birkin (I want a sellier K next). The beginning of the year is always luckier for me, so lets focus the H fairies on your SO for this Christmas and mine after Christmas



I hope your SO will be perrrfect just the way you ordered it .
The only thing I am paranoid about is that I don't feel the love once it arrives or that it will be too bright for me. I keep looking at pics of the color I ordered. On several pics I really like the color, but on other pics...not so much. The color I ordered was not my first choice, it was actually a suggestion from my SA so fingers crossed.



ShyShy said:


> Sigh, I am waiting for mine that has been 1 year and 7 months... but I placed another recently too... the wait for both is so agonising....



Oh my, I understand your feelings. I hope both of them will arrive soon .



carlinha said:


> oohhh super excited for you both ladies!!!!!  can't wait to see!!!



Thank you, *C* . I hope 'the call' will come soon, but more important - that I will even like my SO once it arrives.



rania1981 said:


> So excited to join the SO club! My wait has just begun but i am already agonized dreaming of the bag. I was told 6-8 months by my SM. Fingers crossed that it comes in that time frame



How exciting, congratulations *Rania*!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

**Chanel** said:


> I hope your SO will be perrrfect just the way you ordered it .
> 
> The only thing I am paranoid about is that I don't feel the love once it arrives or that it will be too bright for me. I keep looking at pics of the color I ordered. On several pics I really like the color, but on other pics...not so much. The color I ordered was not my first choice, it was actually a suggestion from my SA so fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, I understand your feelings. I hope both of them will arrive soon .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, *C* . I hope 'the call' will come soon, but more important - that I will even like my SO once it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How exciting, congratulations *Rania*!




Oohhh now you have me super curious!!!  PM me!! [emoji8]


----------



## carlinha

MsHermesAU said:


> Thanks carlinha  Did I read somewhere that you're waiting on a sellier Kelly? I would love to know the specs you chose. You are the best at choosing SO combinations!




Yes I'll PM you! [emoji8]


----------



## carlinha

jmen said:


> Feeling your pain literally.  It has been a year now for a single color 28 Kelly. Am wondering if Hermes is growing the goat still.  Am not thrilled or amused so much so all purchasing has ceased.




The goat is still in the womb! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

The wait is agonizing for sure!!  I hope yours comes soon Jmen!!


----------



## duna

mrs.posh said:


> may I asked when did you make your order? perhaps my SM made a mistake....



Two days ago.


----------



## jmen

carlinha said:


> The goat is still in the womb! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> The wait is agonizing for sure!!  I hope yours comes soon Jmen!!


 
What the hey is the gestation period for a goat anyway?


Hermes, are you reading this, per chance?  If so.  too many of us are dying on the vine and are praying we don't succumb before our SOs are in our hands.  You know what they say?  Time waits for no one. . . 


I think those of us stuck in the delivery room need a place of our own to wail between the groans.


----------



## panthere55

My first SO has arrived!!! It took about 5-6 months to get it as I can't remember when I ordered it exactly (it's all blurry). Bag is on the way and I will see it tonight! Soooooooo excited!


----------



## RyukkuX

panthere55 said:


> My first SO has arrived!!! It took about 5-6 months to get it as I can't remember when I ordered it exactly (it's all blurry). Bag is on the way and I will see it tonight! Soooooooo excited!




Congrats! Looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## HAddicted

panthere55 said:


> My first SO has arrived!!! It took about 5-6 months to get it as I can't remember when I ordered it exactly (it's all blurry). Bag is on the way and I will see it tonight! Soooooooo excited!




Congrats!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ayc

panthere55 said:


> My first SO has arrived!!! It took about 5-6 months to get it as I can't remember when I ordered it exactly (it's all blurry). Bag is on the way and I will see it tonight! Soooooooo excited!


 

OMG !  that's fast!

congrats !  please reveal when you get it.


----------



## panthere55

RyukkuX said:


> Congrats! Looking forward to your reveal!





HAddicted said:


> Congrats!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





ayc said:


> OMG !  that's fast!
> 
> congrats !  please reveal when you get it.



Thank you so much! I can't believe it's so fast either. I was thinking end of next year! But it came. I sure will do reveal when I get my hands on it!


----------



## **Chanel**

carlinha said:


> Oohhh now you have me super curious!!!  PM me!! [emoji8]



You got mail .



panthere55 said:


> My first SO has arrived!!! It took about 5-6 months to get it as I can't remember when I ordered it exactly (it's all blurry). Bag is on the way and I will see it tonight! Soooooooo excited!



Ohh, how exciting! Looking forward to see your reveal !


----------



## ThierryH

Was lucky to place another special order for a 30 Birkin three weeks ago. I decided on Evercolor in Rouge Grenade (sp?), lining and piping in Gris Perle.
I have no experience with Evercolor, therefore, would like to know if it's a good choice for a Birkin. Is it a sturdy kind of leather, scratch resistant and lightweight? Will the bag keep its shape?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Mochahlua

Hi everyone
I'm new here but I'm literally drooling over all your SOs
I hope I can join here as a proud SO owner soon! 

but my question is how many regular birkins did you buy prior to be offered an OS?
sorry if this was already discussed, but I'm still in the process of readying this whole thread! it's quite long


----------



## brandee1002

panthere55 said:


> My first SO has arrived!!! It took about 5-6 months to get it as I can't remember when I ordered it exactly (it's all blurry). Bag is on the way and I will see it tonight! Soooooooo excited!



I saw it hehe !!!! It's beautiful ... My baby goat is still growing


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> I saw it hehe !!!! It's beautiful ... My baby goat is still growing



I am dying here...can't wait to see it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## panthere55

**Chanel** said:


> You got mail .
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh, how exciting! Looking forward to see your reveal !



Thank you!


----------



## minismurf04

panthere55 said:


> My first SO has arrived!!! It took about 5-6 months to get it as I can't remember when I ordered it exactly (it's all blurry). Bag is on the way and I will see it tonight! Soooooooo excited!




Omg omg omg yay!! Can't wait to see it dear! Super congrats!

Btw how do you forget??!?! Wahaha..I'm counting down the days! [emoji23]


----------



## panthere55

minismurf04 said:


> Omg omg omg yay!! Can't wait to see it dear! Super congrats!
> 
> Btw how do you forget??!?! Wahaha..I'm counting down the days! [emoji23]



Thank you! Haha I forgot because I was moving then and everything became a blur haha...


----------



## panthere55

Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!


----------



## atomic110

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!



This is beautiful and special, and fast too.. congrats on ur first SO !


----------



## sydgirl

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!



Omg!!! Breathtaking!! Congrats &#128150;


----------



## **Chanel**

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!



Oh wow, what a beauty ! Many congratulations, *panthere*!


----------



## HAddicted

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!




Beautiful and congratulations!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## ayc

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!



OMG..so pretty!
Congrats!


----------



## minismurf04

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!




What a vision in blue! Beautiful combo dear congrats! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## carlinha

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!



congrats *panthere*!!!  that is a short wait!!!!!


----------



## Chloesam

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!




Stunning panthere! Beautiful choice! Congrats!


----------



## ChaneLisette

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!



Beautiful! Beautiful! I love this! Enjoy in good health. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mp4

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## Serva1

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!




What a beauty, love BA[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Congrats on your first SO [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## panthere55

atomic110 said:


> This is beautiful and special, and fast too.. congrats on ur first SO !


 


sydgirl said:


> Omg!!! Breathtaking!! Congrats &#128150;


 


**Chanel** said:


> Oh wow, what a beauty ! Many congratulations, *panthere*!


 


HAddicted said:


> Beautiful and congratulations!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji322][emoji322]


 


ayc said:


> OMG..so pretty!
> Congrats!


 
Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## panthere55

minismurf04 said:


> What a vision in blue! Beautiful combo dear congrats! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


 


carlinha said:


> congrats *panthere*!!!  that is a short wait!!!!!


 


Chloesam said:


> Stunning panthere! Beautiful choice! Congrats!


 


ChaneLisette said:


> Beautiful! Beautiful! I love this! Enjoy in good health. &#10084;&#65039;


 


mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!


 


Serva1 said:


> What a beauty, love BA[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Congrats on your first SO [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


 
Thank you so much!! I am beyond happy!


----------



## doves75

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!




Congratulations on your new SO!! Dreamy blue [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!



*panthere*, a huge congrats to you on your new SO ~ love the color combination. Spectacular!!


----------



## panthere55

doves75 said:


> Congratulations on your new SO!! Dreamy blue [emoji170][emoji170]


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> *panthere*, a huge congrats to you on your new SO ~ love the color combination. Spectacular!!


 
Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## orangeaddict

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!




Oh wow! Such a beauty! Congratulations [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## panthere55

orangeaddict said:


> Oh wow! Such a beauty! Congratulations [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## SandySummer

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!




Beautiful SO!


----------



## jmen

I would love to know how orders are filled by h.  My year ago SO also chèvre but a Kelly is still nowhere.  How can a purse ordered months later arrive before a smaller, single colored purse. There appears to be no logic and I would venture a guess that H is severely lacking in production protocol as well as logic.


----------



## glamourbag

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!


You know how much I love this! Truly spectacular dear!


----------



## panthere55

glamourbag said:


> You know how much I love this! Truly spectacular dear!





SandySummer said:


> Beautiful SO!



Thank you so much!


----------



## stephmorris11

jmen said:


> I would love to know how orders are filled by h.  My year ago SO also chèvre but a Kelly is still nowhere.  How can a purse ordered months later arrive before a smaller, single colored purse. There appears to be no logic and I would venture a guess that H is severely lacking in production protocol as well as logic.



I agree.  My B35 is going over  2 years now, totally not special with current color combo (RC and anemone).  BUT it is nowhere to be found...


----------



## OKComputer

Sorry, Wong thread


----------



## **Chanel**

**Chanel** said:


> My SO hasn't arrived yet and I don't know if it will arrive soon, but I am just feeling excited (maybe that's a good sign, lol).
> 1 week to go and then it's 6 months ago that my SA placed the SO for me.
> I can't help but wonder if there's going to be a very special big orange box under the Christmas tree this year . Fingers crossed!



Oh my god...oh my god.....
I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!
I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it! 
Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .


----------



## ayc

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my god...oh my god.....
> I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
> And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
> I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!
> I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it!
> Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
> So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .


 

OMG! CONGRATS!

please do reveal ASAP!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my god...oh my god.....
> 
> I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
> 
> And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
> 
> I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!
> 
> I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it!
> 
> Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
> 
> So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .




Whooooo hooooooo HUGE orange box for Xmas!!! Can't wait to see the reveal!!!!! HURRRRRYYYYYY


----------



## ilsecita

Omg yay! How exciting!! What did you order?

Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## ilsecita

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my god...oh my god.....
> I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
> And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
> I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!
> I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it!
> Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
> So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .



Oops forgot to quote you above! So happy for you


----------



## **Chanel**

ayc said:


> OMG! CONGRATS!
> 
> please do reveal ASAP!





mygoodies said:


> Whooooo hooooooo HUGE orange box for Xmas!!! Can't wait to see the reveal!!!!! HURRRRRYYYYYY





ilsecita said:


> Omg yay! How exciting!! What did you order?
> 
> Can't wait to see your reveal!



Thank you, ladies !

I have to wait 1,5 week to see it, but can't wait! If I like it, it will go under the Christmas tree.
That's a promise I made, that I won't wear it until Christmas if it would arrive in Decembre. Torture...I know...but how fun is it to have a big orange box waiting under the Christmas tree .
But after that, of course I will do a reveal. Fingers crossed that I will like it. But I have a feeling that I will .

I am still excited, it really is my lucky day today as I just got other great news...
I wonder if I should go and buy a lottery ticket today just in case haha.


----------



## Serva1

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, ladies !
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait 1,5 week to see it, but can't wait! If I like it, it will go under the Christmas tree.
> 
> That's a promise I made, that I won't wear it until Christmas if it would arrive in Decembre. Torture...I know...but how fun is it to have a big orange box waiting under the Christmas tree .
> 
> But after that, of course I will do a reveal. Fingers crossed that I will like it. But I have a feeling that I will .
> 
> 
> 
> I am still excited, it really is my lucky day today as I just got other great news...
> 
> I wonder if I should go and buy a lottery ticket today just in case haha.




So happy for you Chanel and sharing your exitement!!! Looking forward to your pics and I know it will be love at firts sight when you see your SO, a very special bag made for you[emoji7]

I placed my SO 6 months and 1 week ago. Going to Paris next week and it would be perfect if my lovely bag would arrive as surprisingly as yours[emoji1]


----------



## Whispercrest

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my god...oh my god.....
> I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
> And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
> I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!
> I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it!
> Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
> So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .


Great news, don't forget to do a reveal for us all


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my god...oh my god.....
> I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
> And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
> I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!
> I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it!
> Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
> So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .



Oh *Chanel*, major congrats and just in time for the holidays!!! This is pretty exciting news and your SO arrived in only six months? AMAZING.


----------



## jmen

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my god...oh my god.....
> I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
> And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
> I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!
> I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it!
> Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
> So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .


 
First off, congrats to infinity and beyond.   Now if you could touch the universe and tell me where my SO is, I would be ever so thankful!


Truth is none of the store's Nov 2014 orders have been received, so they have made a wish list for me (and I'm betting others as well who are caught up in the same dilemma).  One rule with Hermes, never hold your breath.  


Merry, Merry (early) Christmas to you.  Stop shaking and get thee to the boutique to fetch your new baby!!


----------



## mygoodies

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you, ladies !
> 
> 
> 
> I have to wait 1,5 week to see it, but can't wait! If I like it, it will go under the Christmas tree.
> 
> That's a promise I made, that I won't wear it until Christmas if it would arrive in Decembre. Torture...I know...but how fun is it to have a big orange box waiting under the Christmas tree .
> 
> But after that, of course I will do a reveal. Fingers crossed that I will like it. But I have a feeling that I will .
> 
> 
> 
> I am still excited, it really is my lucky day today as I just got other great news...
> 
> I wonder if I should go and buy a lottery ticket today just in case haha.




YES buy a lottery ticket and order another SO (or 2!) [emoji12][emoji12] oh my...can't wait till Xmas!!


----------



## carlinha

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my god...oh my god.....
> 
> I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
> 
> And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
> 
> I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!
> 
> I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it!
> 
> Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
> 
> So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .




Omg babe you sensed it!!!!!!  ESP!!!!!  Now I can't wait to see [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## periogirl28

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my god...oh my god.....
> 
> I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
> 
> And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
> 
> I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!
> 
> I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it!
> 
> Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
> 
> So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .




Wow I can't believe you had that feeling and it came true! Congrats! As a standard all my SOs took 6 months except for the most recent one. Lovely to have a special Orange box waiting under the  Christmas tree!


----------



## GimmieHermes

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my god...oh my god.....
> I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
> And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
> I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!
> I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it!
> Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
> So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .



This is wonderful news! Glad to see a fellow tfp'er getting her Orange Christmas present just in time! I'm praying and wishing I will have a big orange box with a horseshoe bag under the xmas tree this year as well.. &#128591;


----------



## minismurf04

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my god...oh my god.....
> 
> I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
> 
> And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
> 
> I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!
> 
> I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it!
> 
> Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
> 
> So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .




Congrats dear I can hear your excitement! Now how will you ever not be tempted to open before xmas?!! Lol


----------



## perlerare

Today I stepped in my local store and place an order.
Let's see how long it will take :doggie:


----------



## bags to die for

3 years 10 weeks


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MsHermesAU

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my god...oh my god.....
> I knew it!!! I just had a feeling that it would come soon but I did not want to jinx it.
> And while I just logged in to PF, I suddenly received an email that my SO has arrived !
> I have to wait 1,5 week before I can go to the boutique, but I am shaking from excitement rigt now!y
> I am also nervous and hope I will like it! Woohoo!! Really can't wait to see it!
> Oh, the wait was exactly 6 months, really fast.
> So it looks like someone is going to have a big orange box under the Christmas tree .



Oh wow Chanel, I'm sooooo happy for you!  I can't wait to see your beautiful SO. What an amazing Christmas present :xtree:


----------



## **Chanel**

Whispercrest said:


> Great news, don't forget to do a reveal for us all



Thank you so much and I definitely will after Christmas along with some other H goodies I got in the past few months .



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Oh *Chanel*, major congrats and just in time for the holidays!!! This is pretty exciting news and your SO arrived in only six months? AMAZING.



Thank you, dear! You already know what it is, now I hope I will love it. Can't waiiittt to see it, wish I could make it sooner to the boutique. And yes, only 6 months. Mind you, my Gris T. PO took more than a year to arrive, while this SO only took 6 months. H. is full of surprises .



jmen said:


> First off, congrats to infinity and beyond.   Now if you could touch the universe and tell me where my SO is, I would be ever so thankful!
> 
> 
> Truth is none of the store's Nov 2014 orders have been received, so they have made a wish list for me (and I'm betting others as well who are caught up in the same dilemma).  One rule with Hermes, never hold your breath.
> 
> 
> Merry, Merry (early) Christmas to you.  Stop shaking and get thee to the boutique to fetch your new baby!!



Thank you so much, my dear. I wish I could but I will definitely do a prayer tonight that your SO will arrive soon and before the price increase of next year. I feel bad for you as I know you have been waiting for a while and I truly hope yours will arrive soon 

I stopped shaking (for now) haha, but I won't make it to the boutique until next weekend. I guess I probably start shaking again from excitement. I always turned down SO offers in the past as I had absolutely no idea what to take...heck I even had sleepless nights when I had to pick a single colored bag for PO. 
It was no difference when placing this SO 6 months ago and I hope I will love it when I see it .




mygoodies said:


> YES buy a lottery ticket and order another SO (or 2!) [emoji12][emoji12] oh my...can't wait till Xmas!!



Lol, my SA actually offered me to do another SO but I am still thinking. My money tree can't keep up that fast, lol. However, a Ghillies is still on my wishlist .



carlinha said:


> Omg babe you sensed it!!!!!!  ESP!!!!!  Now I can't wait to see [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Hi C! I know, right? You already know my little secret, now let's hope I will like it. 
Will definitely do a reveal after the Holidays, along with some other H, goodies.
Fingers crossed yours will come soon too .




periogirl28 said:


> Wow I can't believe you had that feeling and it came true! Congrats! As a standard all my SOs took 6 months except for the most recent one. Lovely to have a special Orange box waiting under the  Christmas tree!



Thank you so much, I always love your pictures and style 
I did read several members got their SOs within 6 months, but some fellow PF members are still waiting for more than a year, so I guess it's always a surprise with H.
A few years ago I placed a PO which took longer to arrive than this SO. 
Can't wait until next weekend! Then I can finally see it IRL and take it home to put it under the Christmas tree .


----------



## **Chanel**

Serva1 said:


> So happy for you Chanel and sharing your exitement!!! Looking forward to your pics and I know it will be love at firts sight when you see your SO, a very special bag made for you[emoji7]
> 
> I placed my SO 6 months and 1 week ago. Going to Paris next week and it would be perfect if my lovely bag would arrive as surprisingly as yours[emoji1]



Thank you so much and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you too. Sending you H. fairy vibes and that a lovely surprise is waiting for you in Paris .



GimmieHermes said:


> This is wonderful news! Glad to see a fellow tfp'er getting her Orange Christmas present just in time! I'm praying and wishing I will have a big orange box with a horseshoe bag under the xmas tree this year as well.. &#128591;



Thank you, and I really hope there will be a big orange box for you too under the X-Mas tree. Are you waiting for a SO too?




minismurf04 said:


> Congrats dear I can hear your excitement! Now how will you ever not be tempted to open before xmas?!! Lol



Thank you so much dear! Oh trust me, there will be torture and temptation, but knowing there's a very special bag under the XMas tree will make it easier to resist and even more excited to count down until XMas . 



perlerare said:


> Today I stepped in my local store and place an order.
> Let's see how long it will take :doggie:



Yay, congratulations dear! Hope yours will arrive fast too!



MsHermesAU said:


> Oh wow Chanel, I'm sooooo happy for you!  I can't wait to see your beautiful SO. What an amazing Christmas present :xtree:



Thank you so much, dear! I am a bit nervous and I hope I will like it...next weekend I will find out. If I bring it home it sure is a perfect Christmas present, and it will have a special place in my heart too so I truly hope I fall in love once I see it.
Hopefully, your order will arrive soon too .


----------



## **Chanel**

bags to die for said:


> 3 years 10 weeks



Oh my, that's a long wait.  And it still hasn't arrived?
Sending you some lucky vibes and hope it arrives soon .


----------



## bags to die for

I just received an email. I had given up on it lol.

Will hopefully get it in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## **Chanel**

bags to die for said:


> I just received an email. I had given up on it lol.
> 
> Will hopefully get it in the next couple of weeks!



Yay, congratulations ! That was a long wait, but this is proof that with H., you just never know. They are full of surprises .
Hope to see a reveal when you pick it up .


----------



## audreylita

perlerare said:


> Today I stepped in my local store and place an order.
> Let's see how long it will take :doggie:



You and I placed our orders on the same day.  It will be interesting to see if there's a big stretch between delivery dates.


----------



## GimmieHermes

im waiting on a bag I ordered but im not quite sure if it's an SO or PO anymore because I ordered it with my SA before learning the difference between the two on this forum. I thought it was an SO since my SA informed me it wasn't ordered at podium but a month before. But now that I think of it.. It couldn't have been a special order because it's a single color Epsom sellier Kelly with my initials engraved. I was deciding between Togo or Epsom but finally choose Epsom because the SM said Togo sellier can take years to arrive and I just didn't want to wait that long. Either way I'm really hopeful it will be here before xmas. A horseshoe orange box underneath the xmas tree would be awesome! But I'll take a no horseshoe bag too &#128512;


----------



## stephmorris11

bags to die for said:


> I just received an email. I had given up on it lol.
> 
> Will hopefully get it in the next couple of weeks!



When did you order if I may ask?


----------



## mp4

bags to die for said:


> 3 years 10 weeks





bags to die for said:


> I just received an email. I had given up on it lol.
> 
> Will hopefully get it in the next couple of weeks!



Wow!!!  So happy for you!!!!  Yay!


----------



## GimmieHermes

bags to die for said:


> I just received an email. I had given up on it lol.
> 
> Will hopefully get it in the next couple of weeks!



Amazing! Congrats!


----------



## sparklyprincess

GimmieHermes said:


> im waiting on a bag I ordered but im not quite sure if it's an SO or PO anymore because I ordered it with my SA before learning the difference between the two on this forum. I thought it was an SO since my SA informed me it wasn't ordered at podium but a month before. But now that I think of it.. It couldn't have been a special order because it's a single color Epsom sellier Kelly with my initials engraved. I was deciding between Togo or Epsom but finally choose Epsom because the SM said Togo sellier can take years to arrive and I just didn't want to wait that long. Either way I'm really hopeful it will be here before xmas. A horseshoe orange box underneath the xmas tree would be awesome! But I'll take a no horseshoe bag too [emoji3]




I placed a single color Special Order before, for a rested color, and it doesn't have a horseshoe.


----------



## QuelleFromage

GimmieHermes said:


> im waiting on a bag I ordered but im not quite sure if it's an SO or PO anymore because I ordered it with my SA before learning the difference between the two on this forum. I thought it was an SO since my SA informed me it wasn't ordered at podium but a month before. But now that I think of it.. It couldn't have been a special order because it's a single color Epsom sellier Kelly with my initials engraved. I was deciding between Togo or Epsom but finally choose Epsom because the SM said Togo sellier can take years to arrive and I just didn't want to wait that long. Either way I'm really hopeful it will be here before xmas. A horseshoe orange box underneath the xmas tree would be awesome! But I'll take a no horseshoe bag too &#55357;&#56832;


Togo sellier can take years to arrive....hmmm this is NOT good news 

That said, if you were offered Togo sellier, it is only by special order as far as I know.


----------



## Whispercrest

bags to die for said:


> I just received an email. I had given up on it lol.
> 
> Will hopefully get it in the next couple of weeks!


&#127873;&#127873;Great news .... how strange you received some news whilst congratulating a fellow tpf member.  Must be the H fairies shining down on you!! Hope you get your dream bag soon &#127873;&#127873;


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

jmen said:


> I would love to know how orders are filled by h.  My year ago SO also chèvre but a Kelly is still nowhere.  How can a purse ordered months later arrive before a smaller, single colored purse. There appears to be no logic and I would venture a guess that H is severely lacking in production protocol as well as logic.




I think one of the reasons could be that they might for example color leather/types of leather in a batch, so let's say they make all orders in rose tyrien epsom at the same time, and then (next week or month) they coloring black chevre and so on. They're likely not coloring and preparing leather for only one bag/order at the time so you will probably have to wait until the next time they will prepare the leather/color combo you ordered until they actually make your bag and send it out to the boutique. Therefore someone who placed an order much later than you could receive their bag after a shorter wait. If you're lucky your SO will show up very fast. Of course the supply and demand in general has an effect on this too...  I guess there's some kind of logic - H logic!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I think one of the reasons could be that they might for example color leather/types of leather in a batch, so let's say they make all orders in rose tyrien epsom at the same time, and then (next week or month) they coloring black chevre and so on. They're likely not coloring and preparing leather for only one bag/order at the time so you will probably have to wait until the next time they will prepare the leather/color combo you ordered until they actually make your bag and send it out to the boutique. Therefore someone who placed an order much later than you could receive their bag after a shorter wait. If you're lucky your SO will show up very fast. Of course the supply and demand in general has an effect on this too...  I guess there's some kind of logic - H logic!




There could also be standards around what design they make; this month kellys, and that month constance and picotins, and so on above the other logistics...


----------



## mygoodies

bags to die for said:


> I just received an email. I had given up on it lol.
> 
> Will hopefully get it in the next couple of weeks!




OMG that's terrific news!!!! Just in time for Xmas!! Can't wait to see it!!!!


----------



## jmen

ThingumyPoppy said:


> I think one of the reasons could be that they might for example color leather/types of leather in a batch, so let's say they make all orders in rose tyrien epsom at the same time, and then (next week or month) they coloring black chevre and so on. They're likely not coloring and preparing leather for only one bag/order at the time so you will probably have to wait until the next time they will prepare the leather/color combo you ordered until they actually make your bag and send it out to the boutique. Therefore someone who placed an order much later than you could receive their bag after a shorter wait. If you're lucky your SO will show up very fast. Of course the supply and demand in general has an effect on this too...  I guess there's some kind of logic - H logic!



Spoke with the store again. When I asked if h had ever just not filled SO orders without giving a cancellation and was told yes. None of last november SOs have arrived so I think this is a very disheartening sign. They were kind enough to go check their stock but no 28 Kelly did they have.  I think the store will try to help however many of us placed orders at that time which is better than just saying Sorreeee.  I have seen Gris t birkins in chevre revealed so I do not think leather is dyed after an order is submitted. They have it on hand which is why an order may get changed when they run out of the type and color of leather.


----------



## ThingumyPoppy

jmen said:


> Spoke with the store again. When I asked if h had ever just not filled SO orders without giving a cancellation and was told yes. None of last november SOs have arrived so I think this is a very disheartening sign. They were kind enough to go check their stock but no 28 Kelly did they have.  I think the store will try to help however many of us placed orders at that time which is better than just saying Sorreeee.  I have seen Gris t birkins in chevre revealed so I do not think leather is dyed after an order is submitted. They have it on hand which is why an order may get changed when they run out of the type and color of leather.




Hm.. Yes, I'm sure there's a lot of "logic" and H logistics that we are not aware of too that matters in this subject. I'm sorry that you have to wait so long  I wait for two bags too to arrive, PO though. One of them were placed 1,5 years ago and I have been told several times that H is way after in demand/supply and deliver will be slow... I guess that's apply to all orders


----------



## Chloesam

I was just notified that Rasin is no longer available in Chevre this SO. So I now need to change my order again! This bag was not meant to be. I will go back to my store and start again! Has anyone else heard this?


----------



## QuelleFromage

My understanding is that the tanneries prepare a certain amount of colors/leathers, in different sizes of skins, which is estimated by the studio in advance of demand. Especially in the case of SO-only bag leathers (like exterior chèvre) there is a finite amount of bag-size skins. If more, say, Bleu Saphir chèvre bags are ordered than # of large skins available, someone's SOs will get bumped to next production/the next time these skins come in. 
The same applies to non-production/rested/very popular colors. 
There are also issues that come up,  if an entire dye lot goes wrong and skins are unusable for bags - maybe SLGs can be made but again, the production of bags in that color/leather is slowed. I was told this happened with Rouge H in some leather one year.


----------



## GimmieHermes

QuelleFromage said:


> Togo sellier can take years to arrive....hmmm this is NOT good news
> 
> That said, if you were offered Togo sellier, it is only by special order as far as I know.



Ah.. Thanks QuelleFromage. Learned something new everyday!


----------



## QuelleFromage

GimmieHermes said:


> Ah.. Thanks QuelleFromage. Learned something new everyday!


Me too! Now I am wondering if my SO is going to show up in 2020 since it was sellier Togo! My SA said probably not more than eight months, so I hope he's right


----------



## GimmieHermes

I hope your sellier comes in the 8 months time frame quoted by your SA. But if it does I will be kicking myself for not picking Togo! I'm not a fan of Epsom for bags (love it for wallets though!) but picked it because I was so anxious to have my first sellier. If offered an order Again I will definitely order a Togo Kelly sellier. I'm dreaming of black Togo sellier with rouge H interior. So divine!


----------



## GimmieHermes

QuelleFromage said:


> Me too! Now I am wondering if my SO is going to show up in 2020 since it was sellier Togo! My SA said probably not more than eight months, so I hope he's right



When did you order yours? I ordered mine back in May or maybe early June? My SA said my bag will most likely be here spring 2016.. Which would make the wait time about a year. My memory is a bit blurry because there were so many things going on around that time frame..


----------



## QuelleFromage

GimmieHermes said:


> When did you order yours? I ordered mine back in May or maybe early June? My SA said my bag will most likely be here spring 2016.. Which would make the wait time about a year. My memory is a bit blurry because there were so many things going on around that time frame..


I ordered mine in Paris in late April, then made changes in early May. 

 I, um, ordered black Togo sellier with Rouge H interior  So if it ever shows up you can get a preview!!


----------



## GimmieHermes

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered mine in Paris in late April, then made changes in early May.
> 
> I, um, ordered black Togo sellier with Rouge H interior  So if it ever shows up you can get a preview!!



Omg! No freaking way! Hahaha um.. If you change your mind when it arrives holla at this girl! &#128525;&#128525; now I'm super excited for your SO! Size 28?


----------



## jmen

QuelleFromage said:


> My understanding is that the tanneries prepare a certain amount of colors/leathers, in different sizes of skins, which is estimated by the studio in advance of demand. Especially in the case of SO-only bag leathers (like exterior chèvre) there is a finite amount of bag-size skins. If more, say, Bleu Saphir chèvre bags are ordered than # of large skins available, someone's SOs will get bumped to next production/the next time these skins come in.
> The same applies to non-production/rested/very popular colors.
> There are also issues that come up,  if an entire dye lot goes wrong and skins are unusable for bags - maybe SLGs can be made but again, the production of bags in that color/leather is slowed. I was told this happened with Rouge H in some leather one year.


 
While this makes sense in the grand scheme, what does not make sense is seeing reveals of larger bags arrive in 6 months that were of the same leather and color as this SO for a Kelly 28..  That takes off the table having to wait for a larger piece of leather and or a new batch of color to arrive.   The only Kelly smaller than the 28 is a 25 so of course a small skin can be used to make a 28 versus a 30 birkin and one of the larger pieces..  Everyone is guessing what, if any, reason would account for this one missing bag when in fact the entire November order from this one boutique has never shown up.  They ran out of all skins in all colors?  Talk about black holes in the universe; there is certainly one if not more at Hermes.


----------



## QuelleFromage

GimmieHermes said:


> Omg! No freaking way! Hahaha um.. If you change your mind when it arrives holla at this girl! &#128525;&#128525; now I'm super excited for your SO! Size 28?



I ordered a 32 because I currently don't have one and I thought the extra room might be practical. But next order will be another 28 or a B30 - I am loving the smaller bags 



jmen said:


> While this makes sense in the grand scheme, what does not make sense is seeing reveals of larger bags arrive in 6 months that were of the same leather and color as this SO for a Kelly 28..  That takes off the table having to wait for a larger piece of leather and or a new batch of color to arrive.   The only Kelly smaller than the 28 is a 25 so of course a small skin can be used to make a 28 versus a 30 birkin and one of the larger pieces..  Everyone is guessing what, if any, reason would account for this one missing bag when in fact the entire November order from this one boutique has never shown up.  They ran out of all skins in all colors?  Talk about black holes in the universe; there is certainly one if not more at Hermes.



jmen, this wasn't germane to your issue, I know. I'm sorry you're having this issue and I hope someone finds an answer to your missing bag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chloesam said:


> I was just notified that Rasin is no longer available in Chevre this SO. So I now need to change my order again! This bag was not meant to be. I will go back to my store and start again! Has anyone else heard this?


Yes...chèvre seems to be in short supply this year, and in all the colors we love (raisin, rouge H, etc.) too!! I really wish there were another leather option that has some structure and is durable, and is not Togo or Epsom.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> 3 years 10 weeks



Only a few more weeks to go then, congrats in advance. That's a long time to wait!


----------



## bags to die for

jmen said:


> Spoke with the store again. When I asked if h had ever just not filled SO orders without giving a cancellation and was told yes. None of last november SOs have arrived so I think this is a very disheartening sign. They were kind enough to go check their stock but no 28 Kelly did they have.  I think the store will try to help however many of us placed orders at that time which is better than just saying Sorreeee.  I have seen Gris t birkins in chevre revealed so I do not think leather is dyed after an order is submitted. They have it on hand which is why an order may get changed when they run out of the type and color of leather.



jmen, don't give up hope. My bag is a 25b in gris t chevre. And I also had seen gris t bags revealed on tpf and wondered where mine was. I did order it in 2012.


----------



## bags to die for

periogirl28 said:


> Only a few more weeks to go then, congrats in advance. That's a long time to wait!



Crazy huh? I'm counting down another too.....


----------



## bags to die for

periogirl28 said:


> Only a few more weeks to go then, congrats in advance. That's a long time to wait!



Crazy huh? Longer than barenia...!


----------



## mp4

QuelleFromage said:


> Me too! Now I am wondering if my SO is going to show up in 2020 since it was sellier Togo! My SA said probably not more than eight months, so I hope he's right



I ordered Togo retourne 14 months ago.  I truly hope your bag shows up in the timeline your SA mentioned.


----------



## Notorious Pink

bags to die for said:


> jmen, don't give up hope. My bag is a 25b in gris t chevre. And I also had seen gris t bags revealed on tpf and wondered where mine was. I did order it in 2012.




Still waiting for my 25B also ordered in 2012, same year as you. I asked recently and my boutique insists it is still an open order, adding that recently an even older bag arrived.


----------



## bags to die for

BBC, I had them check their computer systems in April this year and they said the same thing. That the order was still outstanding.


----------



## Chloesam

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes...chèvre seems to be in short supply this year, and in all the colors we love (raisin, rouge H, etc.) too!! I really wish there were another leather option that has some structure and is durable, and is not Togo or Epsom.




Quelle, thank you for your reply and previous post. You always have such helpful Intel. I couldn't agree with you more about structured leather choice. If Chevre can't be made in larger supplies I really wish they could find a leather that would be comparable to Chevre's qualities of stiffness, sheen and durability.


----------



## twigz

I'm on the verge of giving up as well since I have orders from 2013 and 2014 that are still outstanding. And my SM confirmed to me other day none of them have been cancelled.  I really do not understand why it's taking so long when I see quite a number of SO's rolled out every month...


----------



## ilsecita

I forgot to post. I got the call last week (Thursday?). I have family in town so I haven't been to the store. Hoping to go tomorrow. I ordered a Kelly sellier in Epsom leather. I can't wait to see it! I really hope they didn't change anything lol.

I ordered it the last week of April


----------



## duna

twigz said:


> I'm on the verge of giving up as well since I have orders from 2013 and 2014 that are still outstanding. And my SM confirmed to me other day none of them have been cancelled.  I really do not understand why it's taking so long when I see quite a number of SO's rolled out every month...



Well my experience is that one SO took 2 1/2 years, one colour in Swift, and others took as little as 4 months, even bi-colours....so it's totally random IMO. Even my SM told me he still doesn't know how it works (which he probably does, but anyway....)


----------



## pretty99

Mine had been cooking for 19mos~~~~finally it's here


----------



## mygoodies

pretty99 said:


> Mine had been cooking for 19mos~~~~finally it's here




Many congratulations!!! Can't wait to see the reveal with LOTS of pics please [emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## pcil

Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!


----------



## Whispercrest

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046


Oh my word - totally delightful - what are your colours?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## orangeaddict

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congratulations !!

I hope mine comes soon!! Is tha a 25 or a 30


----------



## Giuliana

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046


 
So pretty, congrats! What are the specs?


----------



## atomic110

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046




This is such a sweetie, make my heart melt with it! Congrats on ur SO and thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## ayc

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046



OMG


----------



## Serva1

Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]


----------



## doves75

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046




Congratulations pcil, your bag is so pretty and delish [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3208108




Oh Serva1, this bag screams sun, beach and blue sky. Congratulations [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## pcil

orangeaddict said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congratulations !!
> 
> I hope mine comes soon!! Is tha a 25 or a 30



Thank you!!! It's a b30 



Giuliana said:


> So pretty, congrats! What are the specs?



thanks! it's rose confetti/rose shocking/gris t b30 chevre ghw



atomic110 said:


> This is such a sweetie, make my heart melt with it! Congrats on ur SO and thanks for sharing it with us



thank you so much!



ayc said:


> OMG


thank you so much!



Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3208108


that's so pretty!! congrats!



doves75 said:


> Congratulations pcil, your bag is so pretty and delish [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh Serva1, this bag screams sun, beach and blue sky. Congratulations [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## SugarMama

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046





Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3208108



Eeeekkk!!!  I love these combos!  Congrats!!


----------



## hopiko

panthere55 said:


> Here is my first SO! Blue aztec and blue sapphire with blue electric/blue aztec stitching. It's size 30, chevre with phw. It just took about 5-6 months so I am very happy!



 This is stunning!  Congrats!



pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046



Such a fun, pretty bag!  Enjoy her!



Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3208108



Wow, perfect for summer indeed!  Gorgeous combo


----------



## pretty99

Here it is, a very interesting b40 combo~~~ guess the color~~


----------



## Serva1

Thank you doves, sugarmama, poli and hopiko [emoji1] so glad I could finally contribute to this amazing tread. The Hermès bags are truly exceptional and I love looking at all the SOs.


----------



## **Chanel**

pretty99 said:


> Mine had been cooking for 19mos~~~~finally it's here



Congratulations, *pretty*! Looking forward to see your reveal .



pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046



What a beauty! Many congratulations and enjoy .



Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3208108



Yayyy, you got lucky in Paris! So happy for you ! Many many congratulations and enjoy in the best of health.


----------



## Serva1

pretty99 said:


> Here it is, a very interesting b40 combo~~~ guess the color~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208343
> View attachment 3208344
> View attachment 3208346




I probably get it all wring but guessing togo in white, ebene and orange (or rouge pivoine). Love the ghw in this combo [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Chanel [emoji1] yes, very lucky, still cannot believe that my SO artived so surprisingly when I was requesting another bag.


----------



## SandySummer

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3208108




Pretty!!! Congratulations


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## **Chanel**

pretty99 said:


> Here it is, a very interesting b40 combo~~~ guess the color~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208343
> View attachment 3208344
> View attachment 3208346



Ohh such an interesting combo! Not good in guessing, but perhaps Craie, Plomb and Sanguine or Feu? Love the ghw with this bag. Congrats again!


----------



## minismurf04

pretty99 said:


> Here it is, a very interesting b40 combo~~~ guess the color~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208343
> View attachment 3208344
> View attachment 3208346




Plomb, craie or grid perle, and orange poppy? [emoji16]


----------



## pretty99

minismurf04 said:


> Plomb, craie or grid perle, and orange poppy? [emoji16]



got one right!! you're good!



**Chanel** said:


> Ohh such an interesting combo! Not good in guessing, but perhaps Craie, Plomb and Sanguine or Feu? Love the ghw with this bag. Congrats again!



not quite dear! the GHW is correct though.........hehehehe



Serva1 said:


> I probably get it all wring but guessing togo in white, ebene and orange (or rouge pivoine). Love the ghw in this combo [emoji7]



not quite dear, keep guessing, it's quite a fun game


----------



## **Chanel**

pretty99 said:


> not quite dear! the GHW is correct though.........hehehehe



Ohhh, you are such a tease hehehe .
Ok, one more guess ...how about Gris T., Black and Orange Poppy?
Am I coming closer now ?


----------



## QuelleFromage

pretty99 said:


> got one right!! you're good!
> 
> 
> 
> not quite dear! the GHW is correct though.........hehehehe
> 
> 
> 
> not quite dear, keep guessing, it's quite a fun game


Noir, gris pale,and orange poppy?


----------



## MsHermesAU

pretty99 said:


> Here it is, a very interesting b40 combo~~~ guess the color~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208343
> View attachment 3208344
> View attachment 3208346



Is it graphite, gris perle and capucine??


----------



## pretty99

**Chanel** said:


> Ohhh, you are such a tease hehehe .
> Ok, one more guess ...how about Gris T., Black and Orange Poppy?
> Am I coming closer now ?


oh no.....still not quite dear!!



QuelleFromage said:


> Noir, gris pale,and orange poppy?



the light color is correct!!



MsHermesAU said:


> Is it graphite, gris perle and capucine??



very good!!! you are the closest!! you got 2 right!!! the dark one is pretty difficult


----------



## H. for H.

pretty99 said:


> Here it is, a very interesting b40 combo~~~ guess the color~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208343
> View attachment 3208344
> View attachment 3208346




Plomb, Capucine, and Gris perle?


----------



## atomic110

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3208108



Congrats *Serva1*! Ur SO blue azteque reminded me on beautiful sky, so lovely


----------



## pretty99

H. for H. said:


> Plomb, Capucine, and Gris perle?



you got 2 right! not quite for the dark one, it's a kind of blue..........!keep trying


----------



## Serva1

pretty99 said:


> you got 2 right! not quite for the dark one, it's a kind of blue..........!keep trying




Bleu nuit?


----------



## Serva1

SandySummer said:


> Pretty!!! Congratulations







atomic110 said:


> Congrats *Serva1*! Ur SO blue azteque reminded me on beautiful sky, so lovely




Thank you SS and atomic [emoji1] this was the best Christmaspresent this year. FSH never fails to surprise.


----------



## pretty99

Serva1 said:


> Bleu nuit?



almost!! not as new....


----------



## H. for H.

pretty99 said:


> you got 2 right! not quite for the dark one, it's a kind of blue..........!keep trying




Bleu obscur?


----------



## **Chanel**

pretty99 said:


> you got 2 right! not quite for the dark one, it's a kind of blue..........!keep trying



Haha this is a fun game. 
Mmm, so we have Gris Perle, Capucine and now the dark one...
It looks a bit like black but it isn't Black or Plomb. Something very dark blue...Perhaps Blue Obscure?
Well, one thing is for sure, whatever it is, your new B. is fabulous .


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## pretty99

H. for H. said:


> Bleu obscur?



that's very very close!! it's blue ocean instead........hehehe



**Chanel** said:


> Haha this is a fun game.
> Mmm, so we have Gris Perle, Capucine and now the dark one...
> It looks a bit like black but it isn't Black or Plomb. Something very dark blue...Perhaps Blue Obscure?
> Well, one thing is for sure, whatever it is, your new B. is fabulous .



thank you dear!! likely to be the last tri-color for some time..........


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046




What stunning beauty![emoji7] congratulations[emoji4]



Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3208108




I love this combination of BA!!  Congrats!



pretty99 said:


> Here it is, a very interesting b40 combo~~~ guess the color~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208343
> View attachment 3208344
> View attachment 3208346




Interesting colour choices that goes well together. Congrats!


----------



## Love_Couture

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046



This is very beautiful.  Congratulations to your new H addition.


----------



## pcil

Hermesdiorduo said:


> What stunning beauty![emoji7] congratulations[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this combination of BA!!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting colour choices that goes well together. Congrats!





Love_Couture said:


> This is very beautiful.  Congratulations to your new H addition.



Thank you so much


----------



## Serva1

pretty99 said:


> almost!! not as new....




It was fun to guess the colours even if I couldn't recognise Bleu Ocean ( I have a B30 in togo) and Gris Perle (the lining of my SO). Now I can see the colours[emoji1]


----------



## Serva1

Hermesdiorduo said:


> I love this combination of BA!!  Congrats!




Thank you Hermesdiorduo, you are so kind [emoji1] For me this was a perfect combo, since I wanted a bright fun colour for summer but usually carry classic and neutral bags.


----------



## hopiko

pretty99 said:


> Here it is, a very interesting b40 combo~~~ guess the color~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208343
> View attachment 3208344
> View attachment 3208346



Wow!  What a combo!  Stunning...Congrats!


----------



## gazalia

And here is mine...full reveal see different thread... 
Raisin chevre, Rose jaipur, Gold brushed hardware


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3208108


 
Congratulations Serva, it is beautiful. One of my favorite blue shades. I am so happy for you and that it arrived so swiftly.


----------



## Nahreen

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046


 
It is beautiful. What shades of pink is on the outside and inside, and type of leather? I would like to have a pink B and am contemplating the different shades available.


----------



## panthere55

hopiko said:


> This is stunning!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Such a fun, pretty bag!  Enjoy her!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, perfect for summer indeed!  Gorgeous combo


 
Thank you so much!


----------



## starstarz

Am going to pick the SO colors tmr, may I know any pinks or purples are available on the current list? Btw, if a Chèvre Mysore Sellier Kelly is possible?


----------



## carlinha

starstarz said:


> Am going to pick the SO colors tmr, may I know any pinks or purples are available on the current list? Btw, if a Chèvre Mysore Sellier Kelly is possible?



you may want to check out this thread *starstarz*:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29537317&postcount=7


----------



## Serva1

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations Serva, it is beautiful. One of my favorite blue shades. I am so happy for you and that it arrived so swiftly.




Thank you dear Nahreen, yes it was a real Xmas reveal at the store. I was so surprised [emoji1]


----------



## starstarz

carlinha said:


> you may want to check out this thread *starstarz*:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29537317&postcount=7



Thanks for sharing the list honey. The colors available are totally not tempting at all, hard decision!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## twigz

Congratulations to *pcil*, *Serva1*, *pretty99*, and *gazalia*!  What great timing, special orders arriving right around the holiday season!


----------



## periogirl28

Adding my congrats to those who received their SOs recently!


----------



## pcil

Nahreen said:


> It is beautiful. What shades of pink is on the outside and inside, and type of leather? I would like to have a pink B and am contemplating the different shades available.



Thank you! The front is Rose Confetti and the back is Rose Shocking


----------



## pcil

gazalia said:


> And here is mine...full reveal see different thread...
> Raisin chevre, Rose jaipur, Gold brushed hardware



Stunning!! Congrats!!



twigz said:


> Congratulations to *pcil*, *Serva1*, *pretty99*, and *gazalia*!  What great timing, special orders arriving right around the holiday season!





periogirl28 said:


> Adding my congrats to those who received their SOs recently!



Thank you!! Christmas comes early this year for me!


----------



## purplepoodles

gazalia said:


> And here is mine...full reveal see different thread...
> 
> Raisin chevre, Rose jaipur, Gold brushed hardware




Fabulous combo ghazalia! Never thought to put two of my fave colours together. Bet it's beyond stunning irl. Thanks for introducing me to a new combo. 

Spelling yet again apple predictive text can be so frustrating.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046



OMG P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's so stunning I literally gasped!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!! Congrats dear!!!! You're on a roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3208108



Darling we're waiting for more pics!!!!! This is stunning teaser pic!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pretty99 said:


> Here it is, a very interesting b40 combo~~~ guess the color~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208343
> View attachment 3208344
> View attachment 3208346



Thrilled for you sweetheart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't even imagine how much a B40 weighs! I can hardly handle my 35.....


----------



## Serva1

twigz said:


> Congratulations to *pcil*, *Serva1*, *pretty99*, and *gazalia*!  What great timing, special orders arriving right around the holiday season!







periogirl28 said:


> Adding my congrats to those who received their SOs recently!







Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling we're waiting for more pics!!!!! This is stunning teaser pic!!!!!!!!!!!!




Thank you dear tPFers for sharing my excitement [emoji1] I just arrived home from Paris and will post more pics during the weekend. I'm so happy I can finally contribute to this tread, because looking at your SOs gives me so much pleasure and sharing the reveals/stories is fun.


----------



## rosebud_7

Ladies and gents...I need your advice!  After 10 months of waiting, my SO finally arrived!!!! I went to go pick it up today, and everything was absolute perfection....except it has brushed gold hardware instead of brushed silver hardware.  Without giving too much away, the exterior is black chèvre.  Now, I had my heart set on brushed silver hardware, (which is what I ordered) I have nothing in gold at all....and I'm not hating the gold...it's actually pretty subtle...and I think I could make it work with my wardrobe and style.  My store director is going to call around and ask if the hardware can be replaced, has anyone heard of being able to replace hardware (and everything else in gold, like the stamp)?  If not....what do you think...take the brushed gold, or hold off and take my chances on being offered another SO with this available configuration?  I'm pretty torn....everything else about this bag is an absolute dream come true!!

And of course, congrats to everyone who has placed and received their SOs recently....especially around the holidays!


----------



## **Chanel**

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents...I need your advice!  After 10 months of waiting, my SO finally arrived!!!! I went to go pick it up today, and everything was absolute perfection....except it has brushed gold hardware instead of brushed silver hardware.  Without giving too much away, the exterior is black chèvre.  Now, I had my heart set on brushed silver hardware, (which is what I ordered) I have nothing in gold at all....and I'm not hating the gold...it's actually pretty subtle...and I think I could make it work with my wardrobe and style.  My store director is going to call around and ask if the hardware can be replaced, has anyone heard of being able to replace hardware (and everything else in gold, like the stamp)?  If not....what do you think...take the brushed gold, or hold off and take my chances on being offered another SO with this available configuration?  I'm pretty torn....everything else about this bag is an absolute dream come true!!
> 
> And of course, congrats to everyone who has placed and received their SOs recently....especially around the holidays!



Oh my, I am so sorry, that must have been a disappointment for you.
Did your SA tell you where it went wrong?
Not sure but I don't think it's possible to change the hardware into another color. Replacement because it's damaged or scratched yes..but not into another color hardware as fas as I know.
But who knows, maybe your SM can do miracles.
Personally, I love black with ghw. It's so classic and elegant. A timeless beauty.
Do you mind to mix metals with your jewelry? If you can make it work, I would definitely take this classic beauty.
But if you really prefer the silver hardware, I would ask the SM if it's possible to place your SO again. They made a mistake so they should make it right for you.


----------



## minismurf04

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents...I need your advice!  After 10 months of waiting, my SO finally arrived!!!! I went to go pick it up today, and everything was absolute perfection....except it has brushed gold hardware instead of brushed silver hardware.  Without giving too much away, the exterior is black chèvre.  Now, I had my heart set on brushed silver hardware, (which is what I ordered) I have nothing in gold at all....and I'm not hating the gold...it's actually pretty subtle...and I think I could make it work with my wardrobe and style.  My store director is going to call around and ask if the hardware can be replaced, has anyone heard of being able to replace hardware (and everything else in gold, like the stamp)?  If not....what do you think...take the brushed gold, or hold off and take my chances on being offered another SO with this available configuration?  I'm pretty torn....everything else about this bag is an absolute dream come true!!
> 
> And of course, congrats to everyone who has placed and received their SOs recently....especially around the holidays!




Sorry to hear about your dilemma. Hugs. Yes you could make it work and fit into your wardrobe but if silver hw is what your heart is after, I wouldn't settle for anything less. If you refuse, would they be able to immediately offer you another so this season and are the colors that you want available to order? Yes the wait would be agonizing but in the end you'd get exactly what you want. This is an so after all.. If it's just an sa offer, I'd say grab it and run. But if it's my so, I'd want it to be exactly right! Good luck!


----------



## hopiko

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents...I need your advice!  After 10 months of waiting, my SO finally arrived!!!! I went to go pick it up today, and everything was absolute perfection....except it has brushed gold hardware instead of brushed silver hardware.  Without giving too much away, the exterior is black chèvre.  Now, I had my heart set on brushed silver hardware, (which is what I ordered) I have nothing in gold at all....and I'm not hating the gold...it's actually pretty subtle...and I think I could make it work with my wardrobe and style.  My store director is going to call around and ask if the hardware can be replaced, has anyone heard of being able to replace hardware (and everything else in gold, like the stamp)?  If not....what do you think...take the brushed gold, or hold off and take my chances on being offered another SO with this available configuration?  I'm pretty torn....everything else about this bag is an absolute dream come true!!
> 
> And of course, congrats to everyone who has placed and received their SOs recently....especially around the holidays!



HI!  Black is currently on the SO list so ask if you can place another SO, that is if there is an interior (or contrast) color that you like.  Black with ghw is VERY different than with PHW.  If you like it, keep it, otherwise, wait.  Way too much money to settle. 

So sorry this happened, very frustrating. Good luck.


----------



## rosebud_7

**Chanel** said:


> Oh my, I am so sorry, that must have been a disappointment for you.
> Did your SA tell you where it went wrong?
> Not sure but I don't think it's possible to change the hardware into another color. Replacement because it's damaged or scratched yes..but not into another color hardware as fas as I know.
> But who knows, maybe your SM can do miracles.
> Personally, I love black with ghw. It's so classic and elegant. A timeless beauty.
> Do you mind to mix metals with your jewelry? If you can make it work, I would definitely take this classic beauty.
> But if you really prefer the silver hardware, I would ask the SM if it's possible to place your SO again. They made a mistake so they should make it right for you.





minismurf04 said:


> Sorry to hear about your dilemma. Hugs. Yes you could make it work and fit into your wardrobe but if silver hw is what your heart is after, I wouldn't settle for anything less. If you refuse, would they be able to immediately offer you another so this season and are the colors that you want available to order? Yes the wait would be agonizing but in the end you'd get exactly what you want. This is an so after all.. If it's just an sa offer, I'd say grab it and run. But if it's my so, I'd want it to be exactly right! Good luck!





hopiko said:


> HI!  Black is currently on the SO list so ask if you can place another SO, that is if there is an interior (or contrast) color that you like.  Black with ghw is VERY different than with PHW.  If you like it, keep it, otherwise, wait.  Way too much money to settle.
> 
> So sorry this happened, very frustrating. Good luck.



Thanks for your kind words!  Sadly, the interior color I ordered is not on the current SO offering for this season.  I am hoping to hear back from the SM tomorrow to see what they can do.  I have no idea what went wrong in the ordering process: my SAs notes clearly said brushed PHW (I don't own any gold jewelry or metals...and have bought nothing in gold anything from H, so it's not like I was debating back and forth about hardware).  So we're not sure if the order was put in the system incorrectly or Paris made the error.  My SA feels bad...the SM was not in today but said they were very sorry on the phone.  Maybe they will be able to remake the bag correctly?  Let's hope for some good news!


----------



## audreylita

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents...I need your advice!  After 10 months of waiting, my SO finally arrived!!!! I went to go pick it up today, and everything was absolute perfection....except it has brushed gold hardware instead of brushed silver hardware.  Without giving too much away, the exterior is black chèvre.  Now, I had my heart set on brushed silver hardware, (which is what I ordered) I have nothing in gold at all....and I'm not hating the gold...it's actually pretty subtle...and I think I could make it work with my wardrobe and style.  My store director is going to call around and ask if the hardware can be replaced, has anyone heard of being able to replace hardware (and everything else in gold, like the stamp)?  If not....what do you think...take the brushed gold, or hold off and take my chances on being offered another SO with this available configuration?  I'm pretty torn....everything else about this bag is an absolute dream come true!!
> 
> And of course, congrats to everyone who has placed and received their SOs recently....especially around the holidays!



I am so sorry this happened to you!  It's a bit unnerving because I just ordered a black chèvre bag with brushed silver hardware.  It's scary to know they can make mistakes like this.  The worst thing that happened to me was I'd special ordered a bag and when I went into the boutique to buy it found out a sales associate had sold it 'by accident'.  There are no words for how heart broken I was, honestly still am not over it and it happened quite awhile ago.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ferrip

audreylita said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you!  It's a bit unnerving because I just ordered a black chèvre bag with brushed silver hardware.  It's scary to know they can make mistakes like this.  The worst thing that happened to me was I'd special ordered a bag and when I went into the boutique to buy it found out a sales associate had sold it 'by accident'.  There are no words for how heart broken I was, honestly still am not over it and it happened quite awhile ago.



That's terrible!!! Did they do anything to rectify the situation!?


----------



## Serva1

Audreylita&rosebud, thank you for sharing your stories. First time I hear things can " go wrong" with SOs. I know from SAs that people sometimes reject their SOs, something that is completely beyond my comprehension if the specs are what they ordered, but audreylita what happened with your SO was chocking. So sad to hear rosebud that the lining is not available since a new SO would have otherwise been the easiest sollution.

It would be interesting to know if brushed phw is still available for current SOs...and confirmed by Paris.


----------



## starstarz

I was going to pick my next SO today and to my surprise, my SA brought my last SO baby out!!! Woohoo, it's a 8 months wait!!! "H"happy Christmas!


----------



## periogirl28

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents...I need your advice!  After 10 months of waiting, my SO finally arrived!!!! I went to go pick it up today, and everything was absolute perfection....except it has brushed gold hardware instead of brushed silver hardware.  Without giving too much away, the exterior is black chèvre.  Now, I had my heart set on brushed silver hardware, (which is what I ordered) I have nothing in gold at all....and I'm not hating the gold...it's actually pretty subtle...and I think I could make it work with my wardrobe and style.  My store director is going to call around and ask if the hardware can be replaced, has anyone heard of being able to replace hardware (and everything else in gold, like the stamp)?  If not....what do you think...take the brushed gold, or hold off and take my chances on being offered another SO with this available configuration?  I'm pretty torn....everything else about this bag is an absolute dream come true!!
> 
> And of course, congrats to everyone who has placed and received their SOs recently....especially around the holidays!




Oh dear I am so sorry to hear this. Yes things can go wrong with SOs and it's hard to change the hardware because the entire bag has to be restitched ( eg the handle of the Kelly, runners on the Birkin ) and not to mention removal of the stamp as well. I think your 2 best options are to either take it and wear it if you think you can accept it or ask to re -order which may have issues if there isn't the same colour for the lining. 
Btw I never used to really like GHW but now I have and love both colours ( and Permabrass and Rose Gold!)


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

starstarz said:


> I was going to pick my next SO today and to my surprise, my SA brought my last SO baby out!!! Woohoo, it's a 8 months wait!!! "H"happy Christmas!




Heehee! What a surprise!! Photos please if you can  8 months, not bad at all!


----------



## Serva1

starstarz said:


> I was going to pick my next SO today and to my surprise, my SA brought my last SO baby out!!! Woohoo, it's a 8 months wait!!! "H"happy Christmas!




Congrats starstarz, a real Happy Christmas for you[emoji1]


----------



## baobeiyue2

Just picked up my SO yesterday! It was placed in June - less than 6 months!! I got my first Birkin in May - a black 25 Togo Birkin with gold hardware. SAs were all surprised since I ordered pink... which normally takes longer they said. It's a bi-color swift birkin 30 with brushed gold hardware!! The colors are Sakura pink and white.


----------



## audreylita

ferrip said:


> That's terrible!!! Did they do anything to rectify the situation!?



Yes.


----------



## Shiva2009

baobeiyue2 said:


> Just picked up my SO yesterday! It was placed in June - less than 6 months!! I got my first Birkin in May - a black 25 Togo Birkin with gold hardware. SAs were all surprised since I ordered pink... which normally takes longer they said. It's a bi-color swift birkin 30 with brushed gold hardware!! The colors are Sakura pink and white.


Congratulation on your SO! I have just placed SO rose sakura with red interior B30. I have not really seen any picture of birkin in RS . Could you plz please do a reveal!!!! Thank you


----------



## baobeiyue2

Shiva2009 said:


> Congratulation on your SO! I have just placed SO rose sakura with red interior B30. I have not really seen any picture of birkin in RS . Could you plz please do a reveal!!!! Thank you



The handles and lining are white too so I just immediately wrapped them with twilly


----------



## bagidiotic

baobeiyue2 said:


> The handles and lining are white too so I just immediately wrapped them with twilly
> 
> View attachment 3211144
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211143



Lovely  to max
Congrats


----------



## Serva1

Congrats baobeiyue, the twillies are perfect for your pink dreambag [emoji7]


----------



## atomic110

pretty99 said:


> Here it is, a very interesting b40 combo~~~ guess the color~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208343
> View attachment 3208344
> View attachment 3208346


Indeed it is a very interesting tri-color B! Having fun to see everyone guessing the color too, thank you so much for sharing






gazalia said:


> And here is mine...full reveal see different thread...
> Raisin chevre, Rose jaipur, Gold brushed hardware


This is real beauty, love the combo! So happy for u!




baobeiyue2 said:


> The handles and lining are white too so I just immediately wrapped them with twilly
> 
> View attachment 3211144
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211143


This is super sweet and lovely!! Congrats&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## periogirl28

baobeiyue2 said:


> The handles and lining are white too so I just immediately wrapped them with twilly
> 
> View attachment 3211144
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211143



Wow so cute and you have the perfect Twillies, congrats!


----------



## audreylita

baobeiyue2 said:


> Just picked up my SO yesterday! It was placed in June - less than 6 months!! I got my first Birkin in May - a black 25 Togo Birkin with gold hardware. SAs were all surprised since I ordered pink... which normally takes longer they said. It's a bi-color swift birkin 30 with brushed gold hardware!! The colors are Sakura pink and white.



Your bag is beautiful and you're so lucky to have gotten it in swift!  I just tried ordering a birkin in swift and they said no.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LaPato

baobeiyue2 said:


> The handles and lining are white too so I just immediately wrapped them with twilly
> 
> View attachment 3211144
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211143



Swift is one of my favorite leathers !!! Lucky girl! Enjoy


----------



## Shiva2009

omg! thank you very much for your reveal! your bag is stunnninggggg........Good job on picking white it is fantastic, thank you again! now I just have to wait and dream mine is Chevre so I hope it does not take for ever......


----------



## Shiva2009

by the way! intrestungly enough I have picked the same twillies already ...LOL


----------



## brandee1002

I'm just got the call to pick up my so ! 7 months of waiting .. And I'm on the fence about my choices . at the time I had the colors I wanted anenome and bamboo. My sa was also inexperienced with doing so orders. I would defnintly recommend doing your so with someone who knows the colors and what works well together , to avoid the 3 hr process it took me .. At the end I chose a bi color Kelly and my fiance (who happened to walk in last min) choice contrast stitching ! It was suppose to be a Kelly sellier, but was denied, and I change to a b30. So I'm going to pick up my bi colored contrast stitched b30 and I'm afraid it might be too much bag for me ! .. I know I can turn it down , but I guess I have to see if for myself.


----------



## minismurf04

baobeiyue2 said:


> The handles and lining are white too so I just immediately wrapped them with twilly
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211142
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211143




Omg gorgeous beyond words! I ordered rose Sakura too and swift looks so yummy and begs to be touched! Congrats on your beautiful so!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rosebud_7 said:


> Ladies and gents...I need your advice!  After 10 months of waiting, my SO finally arrived!!!! I went to go pick it up today, and everything was absolute perfection....except it has brushed gold hardware instead of brushed silver hardware.  Without giving too much away, the exterior is black chèvre.  Now, I had my heart set on brushed silver hardware, (which is what I ordered) I have nothing in gold at all....and I'm not hating the gold...it's actually pretty subtle...and I think I could make it work with my wardrobe and style.  My store director is going to call around and ask if the hardware can be replaced, has anyone heard of being able to replace hardware (and everything else in gold, like the stamp)?  If not....what do you think...take the brushed gold, or hold off and take my chances on being offered another SO with this available configuration?  I'm pretty torn....everything else about this bag is an absolute dream come true!!
> 
> And of course, congrats to everyone who has placed and received their SOs recently....especially around the holidays!


ARGH!!!! That is soooo frustrating!!!!

I'm so sorry dear. Def don't think they can change the hw out. Even if they did...you'd have a gold stamp. I just don't think H does that.  That would make the bag look fake and possibly unattractive.

I'd request a new SO if the store director will place it for you immediately. I think the SO window for this round is closed. Otherwise, Id buy the bag, honestly.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brandee1002 said:


> I'm just got the call to pick up my so ! 7 months of waiting .. And I'm on the fence about my choices . at the time I had the colors I wanted anenome and bamboo. My sa was also inexperienced with doing so orders. I would defnintly recommend doing your so with someone who knows the colors and what works well together , to avoid the 3 hr process it took me .. At the end I chose a bi color Kelly and my fiance (who happened to walk in last min) choice contrast stitching ! It was suppose to be a Kelly sellier, but was denied, and I change to a b30. So I'm going to pick up my bi colored contrast stitched b30 and I'm afraid it might be too much bag for me ! .. I know I can turn it down , but I guess I have to see if for myself.



Oh geeez...I'm biting my fingernails waiting to see your bag!! Hurry hun!!! Go get it!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

baobeiyue2 said:


> The handles and lining are white too so I just immediately wrapped them with twilly
> 
> View attachment 3211144
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211143



HOLY HERMES MADNESS!!! Aside from my SO (I'm a tad biased ) THIS is the best SO I've seen in like....forever..............OMG I love it and it is just so darling I can't take my eyes off of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you have a pic without the twilly so I can see the full bag???? Is this a 25 or 30?


----------



## brandee1002

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh geeez...I'm biting my fingernails waiting to see your bag!! Hurry hun!!! Go get it!!!



I am so ambivalent ....  My sa talked me out of a pink bag which I'm kicking myself for.. This one might be a little to crazy for me !! But I did get offered another, which is a relief because for the first time I really know what I want.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

minismurf04 said:


> Omg gorgeous beyond words! I ordered rose Sakura too and swift looks so yummy and begs to be touched! Congrats on your beautiful so!



Oh by the way my darling L.... update... mine was not submitted as supposedly missed the SO deadline for this round so I have to wait for April now =/


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brandee1002 said:


> I am so ambivalent ....  My sa talked me out of a pink bag which I'm kicking myself for.. This one might be a little to crazy for me !! But I did get offered another, which is a relief because for the first time I really know what I want.



Oh ok...so the one that just came in is your first So and you might not take it and then you ordered another one already?

Ok well you must tell me the colors of the one that is here so I can help you decide


----------



## brandee1002

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh ok...so the one that just came in is your first So and you might not take it and then you ordered another one already?
> 
> Ok well you must tell me the colors of the one that is here so I can help you decide




 Yes ! Your a so expert ! I love love yours .!! So here it goes .. I chose blues because at the time I did not have my blue atoll, and never thought I would get offered one anyway. So I chose blue Aztec and blue paon bi color . my fiance walked in as I was finishing ( I blame him for the stitching) and he saw the colors and said mmmm pink stitching .  so the SA said ok rose confetti stitching .. I looked both if them like uhhh no .. But she convinced me it would break up the blues .. So my so is blue Aztec and blue paon with rc stitching ... Its a busy bag!!! Ugh idk I guess I have to see it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brandee1002 said:


> Yes ! Your a so expert ! I love love yours .!! So here it goes .. I chose blues because at the time I did not have my blue atoll, and never thought I would get offered one anyway. So I chose blue Aztec and blue paon bi color . my fiance walked in as I was finishing ( I blame him for the stitching) and he saw the colors and said mmmm pink stitching .  so the SA said ok rose confetti stitching .. I looked both if them like uhhh no .. But she convinced me it would break up the blues .. So my so is blue Aztec and blue paon with rc stitching ... Its a busy bag!!! Ugh idk I guess I have to see it



WHAT!???? Ok Blue Azteque is absolutely amazing!!!! you ordered chevre right??? Please say you ordered Chevre. 

Ok...blue paon is very pretty as well.... but you did not get paneling or piping right...just interior Paon correct???

Pink stitching???? Hmmmm..... well answer my first questions and we will go from  there.... yes, you are right, that is a lot of colors going on....


----------



## baobeiyue2

bagidiotic said:


> Lovely  to max
> Congrats





Serva1 said:


> Congrats baobeiyue, the twillies are perfect for your pink dreambag [emoji7]





atomic110 said:


> Indeed it is a very interesting tri-color B! Having fun to see everyone guessing the color too, thank you so much for sharing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is real beauty, love the combo! So happy for u!
> 
> 
> 
> This is super sweet and lovely!! Congrats&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;





LaPato said:


> Swift is one of my favorite leathers !!! Lucky girl! Enjoy





Shiva2009 said:


> omg! thank you very much for your reveal! your bag is stunnninggggg........Good job on picking white it is fantastic, thank you again! now I just have to wait and dream mine is Chevre so I hope it does not take for ever......





Shiva2009 said:


> by the way! intrestungly enough I have picked the same twillies already ...LOL





minismurf04 said:


> Omg gorgeous beyond words! I ordered rose Sakura too and swift looks so yummy and begs to be touched! Congrats on your beautiful so!





Israeli_Flava said:


> HOLY HERMES MADNESS!!! Aside from my SO (I'm a tad biased ) THIS is the best SO I've seen in like....forever..............OMG I love it and it is just so darling I can't take my eyes off of it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you have a pic without the twilly so I can see the full bag???? Is this a 25 or 30?



I will post the pic without the twilly when I get the chance to take another shot!! and it's a 30! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh by the way my darling L.... update... mine was not submitted as supposedly missed the SO deadline for this round so I have to wait for April now =/



Thank you ALL!! This is the first time I post my bag on this forum and I am thrilled to receive so many kind words 

That day I was just picking up my belt which was ordered online since they don't have 24mm sydney buckle in the store. After my SA and I spent about half an hour to get the strap exchanged to another color and punched another hole, I was ready to leave. He asked me to stay for one more minute saying he had another perfect match for my CDC (that's why I chose sydney) He then showed up with nothing but hided my bag behind him without the box - so I literally thought there was nothing. And all of a sudden he just gave me the best Christmas surprise ever >< - yea I had no idea I was gonna leave the store with a bag that day!! 

The twilly is in the store now! And for pink and swift, I am really not a huge fan of pink but my SA knows that I wouldn't reject a pink (I lost a rose sakura bearn last year:cry and it is always harder to get pink. My first choice would be box leather but as we all know it's almost impossible now so he suggested swift and I can't be more satisfied!! Be sure your SA knows you well and then you can trust him and listen to his advice since I believe SAs have seen more bags than I do! 

Hope you all get your dream bags soon


----------



## baobeiyue2

audreylita said:


> Your bag is beautiful and you're so lucky to have gotten it in swift!  I just tried ordering a birkin in swift and they said no.



I don't how everyone orders their bag but I was given a form to fill in and all the available leathers/colors were on the form! You should definitely check what choices are available and I am sure you will find a leather you want!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## baobeiyue2

periogirl28 said:


> Wow so cute and you have the perfect Twillies, congrats!



Thanks! I was too excited to think and my SA picked them for me LOL


----------



## rania1981

I am so excited to see your gorgeous SO in sakura, I just ordered mine in a bi color too, I can't wait!!!


----------



## baobeiyue2

rania1981 said:


> I am so excited to see your gorgeous SO in sakura, I just ordered mine in a bi color too, I can't wait!!!



Hope you get yours soon!! I ordered it in June and It arrived within 6 months!


----------



## rania1981

Fingers crossed! SM mentioned 6-8 months too


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rania1981 said:


> I am so excited to see your gorgeous SO in sakura, I just ordered mine in a bi color too, I can't wait!!!



How wonderful Rania!!! It will be absolutely divine!!!


----------



## minismurf04

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh by the way my darling L.... update... mine was not submitted as supposedly missed the SO deadline for this round so I have to wait for April now =/




Oh darling sorry to hear but I'm sure it's a blessing in disguise! You'll have more color choices next April and hopefully more pinks to choose from! [emoji6]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

minismurf04 said:


> Oh darling sorry to hear but I'm sure it's a blessing in disguise! You'll have more color choices next April and hopefully more pinks to choose from! [emoji6]



See! That's why I luv u... You're so positive and help me see the bright side when I feel so sad &#55358;&#56599;&#55357;&#56856;


----------



## rosebud_7

pcil said:


> Exactly a year! Picked this up 2 weeks ago!!
> 
> View attachment 3208046





Serva1 said:


> Greetings from Paris [emoji173]&#65039; Presenting B30 bleu azteque with gris perle contrast stiching and lining. The perfect summerbag [emoji1]
> View attachment 3208108





pretty99 said:


> Here it is, a very interesting b40 combo~~~ guess the color~~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3208343
> View attachment 3208344
> View attachment 3208346





gazalia said:


> And here is mine...full reveal see different thread...
> Raisin chevre, Rose jaipur, Gold brushed hardware





baobeiyue2 said:


> The handles and lining are white too so I just immediately wrapped them with twilly
> 
> View attachment 3211144
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211143



Finally caught up with all of your SOs....must I say congrats! All are beautiful choices that fit your tastes and styles so well!


----------



## audreylita

baobeiyue2 said:


> I don't how everyone orders their bag but I was given a form to fill in and all the available leathers/colors were on the form! You should definitely check what choices are available and I am sure you will find a leather you want!



Swift is not available right now, it was rejected by Paris.


----------



## Serva1

Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]


----------



## luckylove

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998



Congratulations! What a gorgeous SO!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Serva1 said:


> s[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998




What a gorgeous bag![emoji177]congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## cavluv

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998


This bag is just stunning! Love love love the brushed hardware and the piping. Gris Perle is so elegant! This bag will surely keep you warm inside from admiration while you wait for summer to come...congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998



How lovely, congrats, this pop of colour will surely brighten up your winter days! Love the matching Twillies too!


----------



## mp4

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998



Just gorgeous!  Congrats!  I love BA!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## **Chanel**

rosebud_7 said:


> Thanks for your kind words!  Sadly, the interior color I ordered is not on the current SO offering for this season.  I am hoping to hear back from the SM tomorrow to see what they can do.  I have no idea what went wrong in the ordering process: my SAs notes clearly said brushed PHW (I don't own any gold jewelry or metals...and have bought nothing in gold anything from H, so it's not like I was debating back and forth about hardware).  So we're not sure if the order was put in the system incorrectly or Paris made the error.  My SA feels bad...the SM was not in today but said they were very sorry on the phone.  Maybe they will be able to remake the bag correctly?  Let's hope for some good news!



Any update yet, dear? Did you take the SO or are you going to place another one? Really hope all works out for you .



audreylita said:


> I am so sorry this happened to you!  It's a bit unnerving because I just ordered a black chèvre bag with brushed silver hardware.  It's scary to know they can make mistakes like this.  _*The worst thing that happened to me was I'd special ordered a bag and when I went into the boutique to buy it found out a sales associate had sold it 'by accident'. *_ There are no words for how heart broken I was, honestly still am not over it and it happened quite awhile ago.



Oh my goodness, that's terrible! I can only imagine how heart broken you were when you found out . I am so sorry...but I am glad H. did something to make things right for you.




baobeiyue2 said:


> The handles and lining are white too so I just immediately wrapped them with twilly
> 
> View attachment 3211144
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211142
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211143



Such a lovely, feminine B. Many congratulations and enjoy in the best of health .



brandee1002 said:


> Yes ! Your a so expert ! I love love yours .!! So here it goes .. I chose blues because at the time I did not have my blue atoll, and never thought I would get offered one anyway. So I chose blue Aztec and blue paon bi color . my fiance walked in as I was finishing ( I blame him for the stitching) and he saw the colors and said mmmm pink stitching .  so the SA said ok rose confetti stitching .. I looked both if them like uhhh no .. But she convinced me it would break up the blues .. So my so is blue Aztec and blue paon with rc stitching ... Its a busy bag!!! Ugh idk I guess I have to see it



Hope you will like it once it arrives. Did you go see the Anemone/Bamboo bag yet?



Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998



It's really beautiful, congrats again!
I would totally wear this during winter too...on a black outfit for example and make the bag 'pop' .  Enjoy your beautiful B !


----------



## **Chanel**

So I have the opportunity to place another SO.
There's only one combination that really sings to me at the moment, and if I can do a SO for that, I would be very happy. 
Last round it was not possible for me here in Europe to do a SO for a tricolor bag. But I wasn't interested in a tricolor bag at that time anyway.
I am now ! I have a tricolor Kelly in my mind that I would loooovvve to have. 
I checked the SO colour list in this thread, and saw three interesting colours for me that are all available in Clemence:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/anyone-know-so-colours-this-year-928465.html

But the question is if it's even possible. Can anyone please share if it's possible to SO a bi- or tricolor Kelly in Europe right now?
I will find out next weekend when I see my SA, I really, really hope it's going to be possible...
It's the first time that I know exactly what I want for a SO, without losing sleep on it .


----------



## periogirl28

**Chanel** said:


> So I have the opportunity to place another SO.
> There's only one combination that really sings to me at the moment, and if I can do a SO for that, I would be very happy.
> Last round it was not possible for me here in Europe to do a SO for a tricolor bag. But I wasn't interested in a tricolor bag at that time anyway.
> I am now ! I have a tricolor Kelly in my mind that I would loooovvve to have.
> I checked the SO colour list in this thread, and saw three interesting colours for me that are all available in Clemence:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/anyone-know-so-colours-this-year-928465.html
> 
> But the question is if it's even possible. Can anyone please share if it's possible to SO a bi- or tricolor Kelly in Europe right now?
> I will find out next weekend when I see my SA, I really, really hope it's going to be possible...
> It's the first time that I know exactly what I want for a SO, without losing sleep on it .



My SA in Paris said it is possible. Who knows...


----------



## ayc

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998



WOW


----------



## **Chanel**

periogirl28 said:


> My SA in Paris said it is possible. Who knows...



Thank you for sharing, that's great to hear!
Now I hope my SA and the SM allows me a tricolor, I just messaged him with the combination I have in my mind . 
I will see him next weekend and hope to hear good news, fingers crossed!


----------



## periogirl28

**Chanel** said:


> Thank you for sharing, that's great to hear!
> Now I hope my SA and the SM allows me a tricolor, I just messaged him with the combination I have in my mind .
> I will see him next weekend and hope to hear good news, fingers crossed!



Keep us in the loop, congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998



I absolutely  it!!! As a color lover.... this "colorful neutral" is amazing =)


----------



## pcil

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998




What a great combo!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

**Chanel** said:


> So I have the opportunity to place another SO.
> There's only one combination that really sings to me at the moment, and if I can do a SO for that, I would be very happy.
> Last round it was not possible for me here in Europe to do a SO for a tricolor bag. But I wasn't interested in a tricolor bag at that time anyway.
> I am now ! I have a tricolor Kelly in my mind that I would loooovvve to have.
> I checked the SO colour list in this thread, and saw three interesting colours for me that are all available in Clemence:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/anyone-know-so-colours-this-year-928465.html
> 
> But the question is if it's even possible. Can anyone please share if it's possible to SO a bi- or tricolor Kelly in Europe right now?
> I will find out next weekend when I see my SA, I really, really hope it's going to be possible...
> It's the first time that I know exactly what I want for a SO, without losing sleep on it .


The form I have for Kelly offers bicolor (handles and sangle, interior)) but not tricolor, however it's H so who knows? Also you can have a third color in stitching.


----------



## brandee1002

**Chanel** said:


> Any update yet, dear? Did you take the SO or are you going to place another one? Really hope all works out for you .
> 
> Yes ! I saw it and took it home! I will post picture in a minute . It came out better than I ever expected. I definitely wanted a fun bag as my first so , now my second is a little more reserved.
> 
> This one killed to birds with one stone since blue paon is part of spring I won't be chasing after my sa for BP bag.    the only color I liked from the spring list too.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you lucky[emoji173]&#65039;, HermèsdiorD, caluv, periogirl, mp4, ayc, IF (I was going to keep low profile with this bag but how could I ever refuse you more pics[emoji1]) and pcil for your lovely comments and thank you for letting me share. 

A special thank you to dear Chanel for sending me H fairy vibes, before my trip to Paris. FSH was magical and I love that store[emoji173]&#65039;

Thank you dear Nahreen for introducing me to Bleu Azteque. When I saw your KP a year ago I fell in love with chevre and BA[emoji170]


----------



## averagejoe

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998



Your special order is so nice! The brushed hardware, the grey contrast stitching, the grey piping...it's perfect!


----------



## Serva1

averagejoe said:


> Your special order is so nice! The brushed hardware, the grey contrast stitching, the grey piping...it's perfect!




Thank you sweetie, it was my first SO and I tried to be a little more adventurous than with my other Bs [emoji1]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brandee1002 said:


> **Chanel** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update yet, dear? Did you take the SO or are you going to place another one? Really hope all works out for you .
> 
> Yes ! I saw it and took it home! I will post picture in a minute . It came out better than I ever expected. I definitely wanted a fun bag as my first so , now my second is a little more reserved.
> 
> This one killed to birds with one stone since blue paon is part of spring I won't be chasing after my sa for BP bag.    the only color I liked from the spring list too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG so glad it all worked out for you dear!!!!! Can't wait to see this!!!! I could really feel the hesitation in your messages so I'm very relieved  that you love it!
Click to expand...


----------



## SugarMama

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998



Amazing.  Just so amazing!!  Congrats Serva!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Serva1

SugarMama said:


> Amazing.  Just so amazing!!  Congrats Serva!




Thank you SugarMama [emoji1] my first SO, feels very special, almost like my first B


----------



## brandee1002

Israeli_Flava said:


> brandee1002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG so glad it all worked out for you dear!!!!! Can't wait to see this!!!! I could really feel the hesitation in your messages so I'm very relieved  that you love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes ! I was scared I went too crazy  and ruined my first so!  But once I saw it I was like ...oh damn B you didn't do bad lol.
Click to expand...


----------



## brandee1002

Well I got the call! Tuesday afternoon  but unfortunately missed it!  the voicemail my sa left was she would be off the next 2 days, and I should come in Friday to pick up SO. For 2 days I wracked my brain trying to figure out if I made the right choice for a So. I love colors , but I wasn't sure if this bi color would complement each other . Also the stitching pink ! Scared me ! I'm not a contrast stitching type lol. My fiance picked that part of the bag out.  Once I saw it, I was relieved ! Ah it was good ! Better than good! Im so glad I had a little fun with this so .  



Please excuse the mess   I have not had time to do a proper reveal


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brandee1002 said:


> Well I got the call! Tuesday afternoon  but unfortunately missed it!  the voicemail my sa left was she would be off the next 2 days, and I should come in Friday to pick up SO. For 2 days I wracked my brain trying to figure out if I made the right choice for a So. I love colors , but I wasn't sure if this bi color would complement each other . Also the stitching pink ! Scared me ! I'm not a contrast stitching type lol. My fiance picked that part of the bag out.  Once I saw it, I was relieved ! Ah it was good ! Better than good! Im so glad I had a little fun with this so .
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the mess   I have not had time to do a proper reveal



Oh darling when we were writing back and forth on the stitching I was having slight panic attack with you but it looks cute!!!! I think the pink stitching actually adds to the fun rather than takes away.... BA and BP are flowing better than expected as well. Glad you chose PHW too.... Very nice my dear. Big exhale


----------



## SugarMama

brandee1002 said:


> Well I got the call! Tuesday afternoon  but unfortunately missed it!  the voicemail my sa left was she would be off the next 2 days, and I should come in Friday to pick up SO. For 2 days I wracked my brain trying to figure out if I made the right choice for a So. I love colors , but I wasn't sure if this bi color would complement each other . Also the stitching pink ! Scared me ! I'm not a contrast stitching type lol. My fiance picked that part of the bag out.  Once I saw it, I was relieved ! Ah it was good ! Better than good! Im so glad I had a little fun with this so .
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the mess   I have not had time to do a proper reveal



What a sweet bag.  The pink stitching is super cute.  Congrats!


----------



## brandee1002

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh darling when we were writing back and forth on the stitching I was having slight panic attack with you but it looks cute!!!! I think the pink stitching actually adds to the fun rather than takes away.... BA and BP are flowing better than expected as well. Glad you chose PHW too.... Very nice my dear. Big exhale



Yes the stitching actually came out nice !! It breaks up the colors a bit . I just so in love with chevre ! I hate to be greedy but I want another chevre so bad


----------



## brandee1002

SugarMama said:


> What a sweet bag.  The pink stitching is super cute.  Congrats!



My fiance is taking all the credit for the stitching ! Lol if it wasn't for him I wouldn't have done it . the stitching does make the bag I think


----------



## **Chanel**

periogirl28 said:


> Keep us in the loop, congrats!



Will do, thank you .



QuelleFromage said:


> The form I have for Kelly offers bicolor (handles and sangle, interior)) but not tricolor, however it's H so who knows? Also you can have a third color in stitching.



Mmm, in that case I will have to wait and find out next weekend. Fingers crossed for good news. I really have a tricolor in my mind that I would love to have. With bicolor, it would not be the same effect I am afraid. I was thinking Prune front, Rouge H. flap and a dark blue (Indigo or Nuit) for the straps and sides. For a Kelly in Clemence ghw (colours are not availabe in Chevre, but I think they are in Clemence).



brandee1002 said:


> **Chanel** said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any update yet, dear? Did you take the SO or are you going to place another one? Really hope all works out for you .
> 
> Yes ! I saw it and took it home! I will post picture in a minute . It came out better than I ever expected. I definitely wanted a fun bag as my first so , now my second is a little more reserved.
> 
> This one killed to birds with one stone since blue paon is part of spring I won't be chasing after my sa for BP bag.    the only color I liked from the spring list too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is beautiful and your fiance did good picking the stitching, looks amazing !
> Congratulations and enjoy your beautiful B!
> 
> 
> 
> Serva1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> A special thank you to dear Chanel for sending me H fairy vibes, before my trip to Paris. FSH was magical and I love that store[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aw, my pleasure...glad my H fairy vibes worked for you .
Click to expand...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brandee1002 said:


> Yes the stitching actually came out nice !! It breaks up the colors a bit . I just so in love with chevre ! I hate to be greedy but I want another chevre so bad



Yes I agree! Bravoooo DF!!!

I also instantly understood all the hype about chèvre and requested another SO immediately  my SA laughed. I wasn't kidding.


----------



## atomic110

brandee1002 said:


> Well I got the call! Tuesday afternoon  but unfortunately missed it!  the voicemail my sa left was she would be off the next 2 days, and I should come in Friday to pick up SO. For 2 days I wracked my brain trying to figure out if I made the right choice for a So. I love colors , but I wasn't sure if this bi color would complement each other . Also the stitching pink ! Scared me ! I'm not a contrast stitching type lol. My fiance picked that part of the bag out.  Once I saw it, I was relieved ! Ah it was good ! Better than good! Im so glad I had a little fun with this so .
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the mess   I have not had time to do a proper reveal


Your so B is beautiful! Your DH is right about the stitching, it does add some character into the design. Congrats !


----------



## Serva1

brandee1002 said:


> Well I got the call! Tuesday afternoon  but unfortunately missed it!  the voicemail my sa left was she would be off the next 2 days, and I should come in Friday to pick up SO. For 2 days I wracked my brain trying to figure out if I made the right choice for a So. I love colors , but I wasn't sure if this bi color would complement each other . Also the stitching pink ! Scared me ! I'm not a contrast stitching type lol. My fiance picked that part of the bag out.  Once I saw it, I was relieved ! Ah it was good ! Better than good! Im so glad I had a little fun with this so .
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the mess   I have not had time to do a proper reveal




Huge congrats brandee!!! The colourcombo and stiching speaks SO with capital letters and so nice that your fiance contributed with the pink stiching. Enjoy your first SO in good health and may she give you a lot of joy [emoji170][emoji175]


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998




This is one stunning SO! Huge congrats!!! And the twillies are simply perfect!


----------



## Kat.Lee

brandee1002 said:


> Well I got the call! Tuesday afternoon  but unfortunately missed it!  the voicemail my sa left was she would be off the next 2 days, and I should come in Friday to pick up SO. For 2 days I wracked my brain trying to figure out if I made the right choice for a So. I love colors , but I wasn't sure if this bi color would complement each other . Also the stitching pink ! Scared me ! I'm not a contrast stitching type lol. My fiance picked that part of the bag out.  Once I saw it, I was relieved ! Ah it was good ! Better than good! Im so glad I had a little fun with this so .
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the mess   I have not had time to do a proper reveal




Such a beauty! Big congrats!!


----------



## Serva1

Kat.Lee said:


> This is one stunning SO! Huge congrats!!! And the twillies are simply perfect!




Thank you dear Kat [emoji1] I'm still dreaming about your unicorn and it is probably a SO too. They no longer offer box for SOs [emoji22] and it is so difficult to get. I'm already thinking about my next SO and perhaps a K32 in black chevre and rouge H will comfort me in my search for box.


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> Well I got the call! Tuesday afternoon  but unfortunately missed it!  the voicemail my sa left was she would be off the next 2 days, and I should come in Friday to pick up SO. For 2 days I wracked my brain trying to figure out if I made the right choice for a So. I love colors , but I wasn't sure if this bi color would complement each other . Also the stitching pink ! Scared me ! I'm not a contrast stitching type lol. My fiance picked that part of the bag out.  Once I saw it, I was relieved ! Ah it was good ! Better than good! Im so glad I had a little fun with this so .
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the mess   I have not had time to do a proper reveal



Congrats! Love your so!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kat.Lee

Serva1 said:


> Thank you dear Kat [emoji1] I'm still dreaming about your unicorn and it is probably a SO too. They no longer offer box for SOs [emoji22] and it is so difficult to get. I'm already thinking about my next SO and perhaps a K32 in black chevre and rouge H will comfort me in my search for box.



You have an impeccable taste Serva1. The combo you mentioned here is a fantastic choice. I hope you get yours soon. Box leather is the most classic and collectible IMO. Your SO is truly an amazing piece, even more so with the perfect twillies! Enjoy it in the best of health!


----------



## brandee1002

Serva1 said:


> Huge congrats brandee!!! The colourcombo and stiching speaks SO with capital letters and so nice that your fiance contributed with the pink stiching. Enjoy your first SO in good health and may she give you a lot of joy [emoji170][emoji175]



Thank you!! To you as well! Im obessed with your combo choices ! Its so refreshing. Im glad we both  did some  blue aztec as its not 
Offered for so anymore . enjoy in good health and lots of vacations !






atomic110 said:


> Your so B is beautiful! Your DH is right about the stitching, it does add some character into the design. Congrats !






Thank you  love 




Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes I agree! Bravoooo DF!!!
> 
> I also instantly understood all the hype about chèvre and requested another SO immediately  my SA laughed. I wasn't kidding.






Ah my second so wasn't offered in chevre unfortunately .. First time was for leather ! Second time was for color ... If I ever get a third it will be fore chevre again  




Kat.Lee said:


> Such a beauty! Big congrats!!






Thank you so much !! 




panthere55 said:


> Congrats! Love your so!


  I have your blue Aztec scraps lol .. ! Together we have a full ba bag !! Thank you love !


----------



## mygoodies

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998




OMG this is STUNNNNNNIIIIING!!!! Indeed the perfect Summer time colors. Many congratulations!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## mygoodies

brandee1002 said:


> Well I got the call! Tuesday afternoon  but unfortunately missed it!  the voicemail my sa left was she would be off the next 2 days, and I should come in Friday to pick up SO. For 2 days I wracked my brain trying to figure out if I made the right choice for a So. I love colors , but I wasn't sure if this bi color would complement each other . Also the stitching pink ! Scared me ! I'm not a contrast stitching type lol. My fiance picked that part of the bag out.  Once I saw it, I was relieved ! Ah it was good ! Better than good! Im so glad I had a little fun with this so .
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the mess   I have not had time to do a proper reveal




MAJOR CONGRATS with this gorgeous colorful BEAUTY!!! U and DH did VERY WELL!!!!


----------



## SandySummer

brandee1002 said:


> Yes the stitching actually came out nice !! It breaks up the colors a bit . I just so in love with chevre ! I hate to be greedy but I want another chevre so bad




Love it! Contrast stitching looks amazing. Congrats


----------



## **Chanel**

I am brainstorming here and could use some advice .

I have a tricolor Kelly in my mind for a SO, but it's the question if it's possible for me to do tricolor.
Now, if it's not, I have another combination in my mind.
I was offered a Vert Foncé Kelly in the past, but turned it down because I decided that I would like it more with ghw.
It is available for this SO. So if my tricolor won't be accepted, I was thinking to go for Vert Foncé Kelly instead. Taupe piping and lining. Togo leather (wish it came in Chevre but it does not right now) and brushed gold hardware.
Do you think a soft pink contrast stitching would be too much (like Rose Sakura)?
I know I would definitely like a Vert Foncé Kelly with Taupe piping, but adding a contrast stitching as well might would look too busy? What do you think?


----------



## rania1981

Israeli_Flava said:


> How wonderful Rania!!! It will be absolutely divine!!!


Thanks D! the wait is so hard


----------



## Serva1

**Chanel** said:


> I am brainstorming here and could use some advice .
> 
> 
> 
> I have a tricolor Kelly in my mind for a SO, but it's the question if it's possible for me to do tricolor.
> 
> Now, if it's not, I have another combination in my mind.
> 
> I was offered a Vert Foncé Kelly in the past, but turned it down because I decided that I would like it more with ghw.
> 
> It is available for this SO. So if my tricolor won't be accepted, I was thinking to go for Vert Foncé Kelly instead. Taupe piping and lining. Togo leather (wish it came in Chevre but it does not right now) and brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Do you think a soft pink contrast stitching would be too much (like Rose Sakura)?
> 
> I know I would definitely like a Vert Foncé Kelly with Taupe piping, but adding a contrast stitching as well might would look too busy? What do you think?




Dear Chanel, VF in very dark but goes well with taupe and I would choose taupe for contrast stiching, but that is just boring me. The Kelly will look gorgeous with brushed ghw. Contrast stiching doesn't show unless it's white or one sees it close. RS is a very light soft pink so it might work if a little pink makes you happy. It will show against the dark green, but not as sharp as white nor will it make the bag too busy, because both VF and taupe are muted colours. You are not doing sidepanels and handles, only piping and lining in taupe. Even a darker pink would be good against the muted colours. I'm thinking rose tyrien...


----------



## Serva1

mygoodies said:


> OMG this is STUNNNNNNIIIIING!!!! Indeed the perfect Summer time colors. Many congratulations!!!! So happy for you!




Thank you mygoodies, you are so sweet [emoji1]


----------



## brandee1002

mygoodies said:


> MAJOR CONGRATS with this gorgeous colorful BEAUTY!!! U and DH did VERY WELL!!!!



Thank you love! It was a little nerve racking
 waiting to see how it would turn out &#128584;&#128584;






SandySummer said:


> Love it! Contrast stitching looks amazing. Congrats



Thank you so much ! The contrast was such a relief once I saw it ! I really really love it  for summer .


----------



## bluerosespf

Serva1 said:


> Posting more pics of my SO. We have winter now and it's such a gloomy day. My Ipad pics are not showing what a vibrant colour BA is and I don't know how to watermark them so I had to improvise. The lining and the stiching is in gris perle. I was looking for a fun vacation/summerbag, yet a bit conservative. Therefore I chose the lining and stiching in light grey and brushed phw. The piping gives the bag IMO a sporty look. I will wear it in summer with white outfits. I'm a neutral girl but at times we all need a little colour in our lives. Hope you enjoy the pics[emoji1]
> View attachment 3211997
> 
> View attachment 3211998



Thanks for posting these! My SO is K28 Bleu Paon chèvre with Gris Perle lining and I've been worried that after 2+ years I won't like the combo. If mine is half as pretty as yours, there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## carlinha

ladies, i have a lot of catching up to do here, but i just wanted to congratulate everyone on all their stunningly beautiful SOs, each and every single one is a piece of art!!!  well done 

i know how nerve wracking it is to wait and see how it will turn out in real life... no matter how hard we imagine and put swatches next to each other, nothing really comes close to the real thing!


----------



## mp4

brandee1002 said:


> Well I got the call! Tuesday afternoon  but unfortunately missed it!  the voicemail my sa left was she would be off the next 2 days, and I should come in Friday to pick up SO. For 2 days I wracked my brain trying to figure out if I made the right choice for a So. I love colors , but I wasn't sure if this bi color would complement each other . Also the stitching pink ! Scared me ! I'm not a contrast stitching type lol. My fiance picked that part of the bag out.  Once I saw it, I was relieved ! Ah it was good ! Better than good! Im so glad I had a little fun with this so .
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the mess   I have not had time to do a proper reveal



Looks great!  Congrats!  How long was your wait?


----------



## Serva1

bluerosespf said:


> Thanks for posting these! My SO is K28 Bleu Paon chèvre with Gris Perle lining and I've been worried that after 2+ years I won't like the combo. If mine is half as pretty as yours, there's nothing to worry about.




Your SO sounds lovely [emoji7] I was looking at BP in chevre when I placed my SO and it is a wonderful greenblue colour. GP will be great for lining! I took BA because I love turquoise but since I wanted brushed phw and IMO turquoise looks better with ghw, BA was the perfect choice for me. A dear tPFer had shown her KW in BA and phw some time before I placed my order, so it made things easier. I didn't see the swap for GP but knew it would work. 

Hope you SO artives soon. I don't remember seeing BP in this tread [emoji1]


----------



## brandee1002

mp4 said:


> Looks great!  Congrats!  How long was your wait?



Thank you ! It was actually pretty fast  about 6 months. Once I placed my order I just expected I would never get it . After reading some people wait 2+ years, and I wasn't sure if I would still be living where I am right now. I had low expectations for actually receiving my so  it was a big surprise when I got the call !


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rosebud_7

Alright everyone!  10 months and about a week deciding (thank you for all your help and advice here!!!!) I decided to go with it!  Here's a sneak peak of my first SO


----------



## hopiko

rosebud_7 said:


> Alright everyone!  10 months and about a week deciding (thank you for all your help and advice here!!!!) I decided to go with it!  Here's a sneak peak of my first SO



B30 in black chèvre with bleu paon interior, GHW....that is my guess!  

congrats!  Great Bag!


----------



## rosebud_7

hopiko said:


> B30 in black chèvre with bleu paon interior, GHW....that is my guess!
> 
> congrats!  Great Bag!



Omg very close!!!  It's hard to get good pics with my pup being curious...but here's another!  I am so over the moon excited!


----------



## brandee1002

rosebud_7 said:


> Omg very close!!!  It's hard to get good pics with my pup being curious...but here's another!  I am so over the moon excited!



&#128561;&#128561;&#128561; bamboo !!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Is it black with menthe?


----------



## rosebud_7

brandee1002 said:


> &#128561;&#128561;&#128561; bamboo !!!





MsHermesAU said:


> Is it black with menthe?



Yes!!!!  Presenting Miss Kelly 25 black chèvre exterior, menthe chèvre interior, brushed ghw!


----------



## rosebud_7

And....the inside!!!  Dream bag come true!   I'm so glad I decided to take it even though it came with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium.  More important for me to have the menthe interior than the PHW in the end.   so happy....and so happy to everyone else who have gotten their SOs right before and during the holidays this year!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

rosebud_7 said:


> And....the inside!!!  Dream bag come true!   I'm so glad I decided to take it even though it came with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium.  More important for me to have the menthe interior than the PHW in the end.   so happy....and so happy to everyone else who have gotten their SOs right before and during the holidays this year!!!



Beautiful! What a fantastic pop of colour  Congratulations


----------



## brandee1002

rosebud_7 said:


> And....the inside!!!  Dream bag come true!   I'm so glad I decided to take it even though it came with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium.  More important for me to have the menthe interior than the PHW in the end.   so happy....and so happy to everyone else who have gotten their SOs right before and during the holidays this year!!!



Omg  menthe !! Even better ! I love this bag


----------



## minismurf04

rosebud_7 said:


> Yes!!!!  Presenting Miss Kelly 25 black chèvre exterior, menthe chèvre interior, brushed ghw!




Congrats rosebud! So glad you decided to take this beauty home because it is gorgeous! 
K25 is the perfect size for me day to day errands and dinner dates. Enjoy and wear in the best of health!


----------



## Txoceangirl

rosebud_7 said:


> And....the inside!!!  Dream bag come true!   I'm so glad I decided to take it even though it came with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium.  More important for me to have the menthe interior than the PHW in the end.   so happy....and so happy to everyone else who have gotten their SOs right before and during the holidays this year!!!




So fabulous, congratulations!  You must be thrilled. 

I was just offered and placed my first SO. It didn't go as planned with my options but I hope it turns out as nice as this!


----------



## mp4

rosebud_7 said:


> And....the inside!!!  Dream bag come true!   I'm so glad I decided to take it even though it came with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium.  More important for me to have the menthe interior than the PHW in the end.   so happy....and so happy to everyone else who have gotten their SOs right before and during the holidays this year!!!



Gorgeous!  Congrats!  I'm glad the mistake was something you could live with!


----------



## bagidiotic

rosebud_7 said:


> And....the inside!!!  Dream bag come true!   I'm so glad I decided to take it even though it came with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium.  More important for me to have the menthe interior than the PHW in the end.   so happy....and so happy to everyone else who have gotten their SOs right before and during the holidays this year!!!



Awesome  cutie 
Really  special  k25
Congrats


----------



## HermesAmasser

Hey all,

Was just offered to place a SO for a B in a boutique that I don't have a purchase history with. I really want a B30 in either Fuchsia or RT. I have read how difficult it is to get a bag in any shade of pink and I know that this might be a stretch. Should I go ahead and place this order or shall I order a more common colour?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hopiko

rosebud_7 said:


> And....the inside!!!  Dream bag come true!   I'm so glad I decided to take it even though it came with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium.  More important for me to have the menthe interior than the PHW in the end.   so happy....and so happy to everyone else who have gotten their SOs right before and during the holidays this year!!!



*GORGEOUS!  This is a stunning perfect k25!  I am so happy you decided to keep it!  Congrats!*


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rosebud_7

brandee1002 said:


> Omg  menthe !! Even better ! I love this bag





minismurf04 said:


> Congrats rosebud! So glad you decided to take this beauty home because it is gorgeous!
> K25 is the perfect size for me day to day errands and dinner dates. Enjoy and wear in the best of health!





Txoceangirl said:


> So fabulous, congratulations!  You must be thrilled.
> 
> I was just offered and placed my first SO. It didn't go as planned with my options but I hope it turns out as nice as this!





mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!  I'm glad the mistake was something you could live with!





bagidiotic said:


> Awesome  cutie
> Really  special  k25
> Congrats





hopiko said:


> *GORGEOUS!  This is a stunning perfect k25!  I am so happy you decided to keep it!  Congrats!*



Thank you all!  It really was a dream process being able to place a SO and I love looking at all of the unique postings on this thread for inspiration!  Can't wait to see what everyone has has chosen and good luck with your waiting time!  it is truly worth it in the end!


----------



## mygoodies

rosebud_7 said:


> And....the inside!!!  Dream bag come true!   I'm so glad I decided to take it even though it came with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium.  More important for me to have the menthe interior than the PHW in the end.   so happy....and so happy to everyone else who have gotten their SOs right before and during the holidays this year!!!




STUNNNNNNIIIIING!!!! Major congrats dear. Such a perfect Xmas treat!! Enjoyyyyyyyyy the BEAUTY!


----------



## cavalla

rosebud_7 said:


> Yes!!!!  Presenting Miss Kelly 25 black chèvre exterior, menthe chèvre interior, brushed ghw!



Such a show stopper! Congrats! It's just stunning!


----------



## chicinthecity777

HermesAmasser said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Was just offered to place a SO for a B in a boutique that I don't have a purchase history with. I really want a B30 in either Fuchsia or RT. I have read how difficult it is to get a bag in any shade of pink and I know that this might be a stretch. Should I go ahead and place this order or shall I order a more common colour?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Fuchsia or RT are not offered for this SO season.


----------



## Serva1

rosebud_7 said:


> And....the inside!!!  Dream bag come true!   I'm so glad I decided to take it even though it came with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium.  More important for me to have the menthe interior than the PHW in the end.   so happy....and so happy to everyone else who have gotten their SOs right before and during the holidays this year!!!




Congrats rosebud on your very special K25!!!I think the brushed ghw looks fabulous with this colour combo and I'm so happy your bag arrived quickly. It was interesting to follow your dilemma. So happy everything turned out well in the end [emoji1]


----------



## Love_Couture

rosebud_7 said:


> And....the inside!!!  Dream bag come true!   I'm so glad I decided to take it even though it came with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium.  More important for me to have the menthe interior than the PHW in the end.   so happy....and so happy to everyone else who have gotten their SOs right before and during the holidays this year!!!



Absolutely beautiful.  Congratulations to your new H addition!  And have a wonderful holiday season with your love!


----------



## SugarMama

rosebud_7 said:


> Yes!!!!  Presenting Miss Kelly 25 black chèvre exterior, menthe chèvre interior, brushed ghw!



Soooo special!  I'm glad you kept this.  It really does look amazing with ghw!


----------



## princess621

rosebud_7 said:


> Yes!!!!  Presenting Miss Kelly 25 black chèvre exterior, menthe chèvre interior, brushed ghw!


WOW she is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## carlinha

absolutely stunning special orders ladies!!!!  well done!!!


----------



## rosebud_7

mygoodies said:


> STUNNNNNNIIIIING!!!! Major congrats dear. Such a perfect Xmas treat!! Enjoyyyyyyyyy the BEAUTY!





cavalla said:


> Such a show stopper! Congrats! It's just stunning!





Serva1 said:


> Congrats rosebud on your very special K25!!!I think the brushed ghw looks fabulous with this colour combo and I'm so happy your bag arrived quickly. It was interesting to follow your dilemma. So happy everything turned out well in the end [emoji1]





Love_Couture said:


> Absolutely beautiful.  Congratulations to your new H addition!  And have a wonderful holiday season with your love!





SugarMama said:


> Soooo special!  I'm glad you kept this.  It really does look amazing with ghw!





princess621 said:


> WOW she is absolutely stunning!!



Thank you all so much!  I immediately had to wear her out today, even though it was just for work!    Can't wait to see everyone else's SOs when they come in!!


----------



## HermesAmasser

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Fuchsia or RT are not offered for this SO season.


Pardon me, I'm still quite new to this. Where can I get info about available colours for SO for each season? What can/can't I order?

Thanks again xiang!


----------



## chicinthecity777

HermesAmasser said:


> Pardon me, I'm still quite new to this. Where can I get info about available colours for SO for each season? What can/can't I order?
> 
> Thanks again xiang!



From your SA.


----------



## SandySummer

MY SA in  NY is longer with the company. This is sudden news to me, I'm very upset. How will this affect my SO, if at all?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

SO on the way. Was told should take 8 months. I gave the SM a list of several choices. I think my Etain togo or swift got approved. I choose several possible linings so it will be a surprise for me. Let's see if it takes 8 months indeed.


----------



## QuelleFromage

SandySummer said:


> MY SA in  NY is longer with the company. This is sudden news to me, I'm very upset. How will this affect my SO, if at all?


It shouldn't. I changed SAs in Paris after my last SO. A new SA will be given oversight on it. Ask for the SM to clarify who's watching out for your bag


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SandySummer

QuelleFromage said:


> It shouldn't. I changed SAs in Paris after my last SO. A new SA will be given oversight on it. Ask for the SM to clarify who's watching out for your bag



I brought this up with the SM. She said once it is in the system it has nothing to do with X (my old SA). I didn't really like her tone but there is nothing I can do I guess.


----------



## pcil

SandySummer said:


> MY SA in  NY is longer with the company. This is sudden news to me, I'm very upset. How will this affect my SO, if at all?



This happened to me too. Ask the SM if she can introduce you to a new SA and if the new SA can keep an eye on your SO.


----------



## babybaby2011

rosebud_7 said:


> And....the inside!!!  Dream bag come true!   I'm so glad I decided to take it even though it came with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium.  More important for me to have the menthe interior than the PHW in the end.   so happy....and so happy to everyone else who have gotten their SOs right before and during the holidays this year!!!




[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]You are super lucky. I love menthe so crazy. Congrats your dream bag come right time


----------



## carlinha

Just a little under 9 months this time around ~ a pregnancy [emoji38][emoji23] (8 months and 20 days to be exact!!!)... Quite shocked as my previous one took 15 months!!


----------



## SugarMama

carlinha said:


> Just a little under 9 months this time around ~ a pregnancy [emoji38][emoji23] (8 months and 20 days to be exact!!!)... Quite shocked as my previous one took 15 months!!



Ooooooooooh!  Can't wait for the reveal!!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

carlinha said:


> Just a little under 9 months this time around ~ a pregnancy [emoji38][emoji23] (8 months and 20 days to be exact!!!)... Quite shocked as my previous one took 15 months!!



Oooooh please share! I'm so excited for you


----------



## panthere55

SandySummer said:


> MY SA in  NY is longer with the company. This is sudden news to me, I'm very upset. How will this affect my SO, if at all?



It shouldn't. Just make sure to tell new SA that you have SO pending...


----------



## bagidiotic

carlinha said:


> Just a little under 9 months this time around ~ a pregnancy [emoji38][emoji23] (8 months and 20 days to be exact!!!)... Quite shocked as my previous one took 15 months!!



Bravo
Picture please hehe


----------



## rosebud_7

carlinha said:


> Just a little under 9 months this time around ~ a pregnancy [emoji38][emoji23] (8 months and 20 days to be exact!!!)... Quite shocked as my previous one took 15 months!!


 
yay!!!  can't wait to see!  your SOs are always amazing!


----------



## picabo

SandySummer said:


> MY SA in  NY is longer with the company. This is sudden news to me, I'm very upset. How will this affect my SO, if at all?



This happened to me and my SO came in fine.  The issue was that I was not notified it had come in!  I was in the store and the SM came out holding a box with a big smile and an apology because apparently it had come in right before my SA left and he did not tell me!  So it sat there.

Just do an occasional check up on the status with your new SA or SM.


----------



## mishelbe

Hi!  My special order took about 6 months!  Offered to place a special order in May, finalized design in June, got the call on Wednesday, Dec 16 and picked up Thursday, December 24.


----------



## Serva1

mishelbe said:


> Hi!  My special order took about 6 months!  Offered to place a special order in May, finalized design in June, got the call on Wednesday, Dec 16 and picked up Thursday, December 24.




Congrats mishelbe!!! How exciting, you got a lovely big orange box on Christmas. Hope you can share some pics of your very special bag [emoji1]


----------



## rosebud_7

mishelbe said:


> Hi!  My special order took about 6 months!  Offered to place a special order in May, finalized design in June, got the call on Wednesday, Dec 16 and picked up Thursday, December 24.



Congrats!  6 months and just in time for Christmas!  Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I was told by my SM that waiting period is around 8 months. She has my list. Two bags match the current list availability. It will be a surprise. I think the B30 etain with BA in togo or swift will be easier and was pointed to that option. 
I am excited. Maybe my list would have been shorter if this was not my first SO. 
Happy and dancing like a child. Glad this thread exists. [emoji259]


----------



## bagidiotic

Sarah_sarah said:


> I was told by my SM that waiting period is around 8 months. She has my list. Two bags match the current list availability. It will be a surprise. I think the B30 etain with BA in togo or swift will be easier and was pointed to that option.
> I am excited. Maybe my list would have been shorter if this was not my first SO.
> Happy and dancing like a child. Glad this thread exists. [emoji259]



Looking forward  to see  your exciting  creation


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

I placed mine in march and I'm still waiting..


----------



## Sarah_sarah

bagidiotic said:


> Looking forward  to see  your exciting  creation




Merci bagidiotic. [emoji178] Can't wait to share it when it comes.


----------



## rosebud_7

Sarah_sarah said:


> I was told by my SM that waiting period is around 8 months. She has my list. Two bags match the current list availability. It will be a surprise. I think the B30 etain with BA in togo or swift will be easier and was pointed to that option.
> I am excited. Maybe my list would have been shorter if this was not my first SO.
> Happy and dancing like a child. Glad this thread exists. [emoji259]



Oh your SO colors sound beautiful!  Good luck with your wait!  8 months sounds about right...my SO, placed at the end of March, came in right before Christmas....so right at 9 months.  It seems like 8-9 months has seemed pretty normal lately.  Just be patient and time will fly by!


----------



## sbelle

1 year and 8 months and still waiting   

Mine was togo, so for months I kept telling myself that H was sorting through the smelly togo issue.  Not buying that now.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

rosebud_7 said:


> Oh your SO colors sound beautiful!  Good luck with your wait!  8 months sounds about right...my SO, placed at the end of March, came in right before Christmas....so right at 9 months.  It seems like 8-9 months has seemed pretty normal lately.  Just be patient and time will fly by!


I placed mine in march too, but I'm still waiting. It's a chèvre b30. In your experience, do you think I have to ask my SA about it? When I placed my SM told me: do not call every day, it will arrive in 10 months, hopefully before christmas.. 
But I'm still waiting..


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rosebud_7 said:


> Oh your SO colors sound beautiful!  Good luck with your wait!  8 months sounds about right...my SO, placed at the end of March, came in right before Christmas....so right at 9 months.  It seems like 8-9 months has seemed pretty normal lately.  Just be patient and time will fly by!




Thank you rosebud_7 [emoji5]&#65039;. I am glad I did not make a mistake. I am still new to the SO world but happy so so so much. Congrats on your SO. Must be such an amazing Christmas gift. I need to find your reveal if I missed it. 
I am waiting for 2 bags so I think they should keep me patient as I am terrible in being patients. My poor lovely SA and SM can testify to that. [emoji178][emoji175][emoji259]


----------



## rosebud_7

Brunette_Hermes said:


> I placed mine in march too, but I'm still waiting. It's a chèvre b30. In your experience, do you think I have to ask my SA about it? When I placed my SM told me: do not call every day, it will arrive in 10 months, hopefully before christmas..
> But I'm still waiting..



My store told me it would be upwards of a year, so we were all very surprised it came in sooner.  I tried to not ask about it much...I think once it is in Paris it's out of the store's hands until the bag actually comes in.  I am sure it is just fine!  It could be any day now for you! Good luck!


----------



## rosebud_7

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you rosebud_7 [emoji5]&#65039;. I am glad I did not make a mistake. I am still new to the SO world but happy so so so much. Congrats on your SO. Must be such an amazing Christmas gift. I need to find your reveal if I missed it.
> I am waiting for 2 bags so I think they should keep me patient as I am terrible in being patients. My poor lovely SA and SM can testify to that. [emoji178][emoji175][emoji259]



Oh thank you!  It was my first SO, and first Kelly at that!  I posted a reveal somewhere on the forum, it should be easy to find . Congrats again on your SO...it sounds beautiful!!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

rosebud_7 said:


> My store told me it would be upwards of a year, so we were all very surprised it came in sooner.  I tried to not ask about it much...I think once it is in Paris it's out of the store's hands until the bag actually comes in.  I am sure it is just fine!  It could be any day now for you! Good luck!


Thank you!


----------



## Txoceangirl

I'm finally kinda over the not so perfect experience of placing my first SO.  

When I went into the store (about 2 weeks ago), the order system was offline and thus was unable to get the leather/color specifics for exteriors and allowed interiors, etc. I wanted a two tone K Sellier - exterior one color, interior another and contrast stitching. Without knowing options, it was like walking around in dark.  I came up with first and second options.  Well, when my SA went to place the order (when the system finally came back online) my color options weren't available...so she placed my order with modifications and without calling me to discuss options.  I'm really bummed as it turns out I don't think I like the secondary color she chose and it's now Retourne.  SM contacted H and they wouldn't allow modification.  Of course, they made it clear that I can refuse and possibly get in on the next round of SOs. 

Who knows, maybe I'll be surprised in a year and love what arrives (very doubtful).  I wanted K28 Sellier Chèvre Boug w Sakura interior.  Getting -- K28 Retourne Chèvre Bouganvillier with R Casque interior and piping. 

I've gone down the path of SM and letting them know of my disappointment.  Feel confident they will do what they can to make it right the next go around.  Thanks for listening, I just needed to vent.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm finally kinda over the not so perfect experience of placing my first SO.
> 
> When I went into the store (about 2 weeks ago), the order system was offline and thus was unable to get the leather/color specifics for exteriors and allowed interiors, etc. I wanted a two tone K Sellier - exterior one color, interior another and contrast stitching. Without knowing options, it was like walking around in dark.  I came up with first and second options.  Well, when my SA went to place the order (when the system finally came back online) my color options weren't available...so she placed my order with modifications and without calling me to discuss options.  I'm really bummed as it turns out I don't think I like the secondary color she chose and it's now Retourne.  SM contacted H and they wouldn't allow modification.  Of course, they made it clear that I can refuse and possibly get in on the next round of SOs.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I'll be surprised in a year and love what arrives (very doubtful).  I wanted K28 Sellier Chèvre Boug w Sakura interior.  Getting -- K28 Retourne Chèvre Bouganvillier with R Casque interior and piping.
> 
> I've gone down the path of SM and letting them know of my disappointment.  Feel confident they will do what they can to make it right the next go around.  Thanks for listening, I just needed to vent.


So sorry about your disappointment. I would not want to see contrast piping. Perhaps when it arrives you will be happily surprised.


----------



## megt10

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm finally kinda over the not so perfect experience of placing my first SO.
> 
> When I went into the store (about 2 weeks ago), the order system was offline and thus was unable to get the leather/color specifics for exteriors and allowed interiors, etc. I wanted a two tone K Sellier - exterior one color, interior another and contrast stitching. Without knowing options, it was like walking around in dark.  I came up with first and second options.  Well, when my SA went to place the order (when the system finally came back online) my color options weren't available...so she placed my order with modifications and without calling me to discuss options.  I'm really bummed as it turns out I don't think I like the secondary color she chose and it's now Retourne.  SM contacted H and they wouldn't allow modification.  Of course, they made it clear that I can refuse and possibly get in on the next round of SOs.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I'll be surprised in a year and love what arrives (very doubtful).  I wanted K28 Sellier Chèvre Boug w Sakura interior.  Getting -- K28 Retourne Chèvre Bouganvillier with R Casque interior and piping.
> 
> I've gone down the path of SM and letting them know of my disappointment.  Feel confident they will do what they can to make it right the next go around.  Thanks for listening, I just needed to vent.



It still sounds like a gorgeous bag. I am sorry it isn't exactly what you wanted. Kinda takes the Special out of the order. Though maybe it will be better than expected.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm finally kinda over the not so perfect experience of placing my first SO.
> 
> When I went into the store (about 2 weeks ago), the order system was offline and thus was unable to get the leather/color specifics for exteriors and allowed interiors, etc. I wanted a two tone K Sellier - exterior one color, interior another and contrast stitching. Without knowing options, it was like walking around in dark.  I came up with first and second options.  Well, when my SA went to place the order (when the system finally came back online) my color options weren't available...so she placed my order with modifications and without calling me to discuss options.  I'm really bummed as it turns out I don't think I like the secondary color she chose and it's now Retourne.  SM contacted H and they wouldn't allow modification.  Of course, they made it clear that I can refuse and possibly get in on the next round of SOs.
> 
> Who knows, maybe I'll be surprised in a year and love what arrives (very doubtful).  I wanted K28 Sellier Chèvre Boug w Sakura interior.  Getting -- K28 Retourne Chèvre Bouganvillier with R Casque interior and piping.
> 
> I've gone down the path of SM and letting them know of my disappointment.  Feel confident they will do what they can to make it right the next go around.  Thanks for listening, I just needed to vent.




I am sorry  it is no fun when they do this. The combo sounds beautiful. But I can understand. 
Maybe it is the country and the location? They seem to do it differently. My SO was not exactly the same experience as other ladies and gents on PF. I am still not sure even which one I may get (the K chevre seems impossible) but I had the colours and just wrote my preferences (long list) to make it easier on them. Now I will be pleasantly surprised, although my SA said it will be the etain B which I love. But maybe my SM will surprise me with the K. 
Still they should have made it a pleasant experience, it is a SO after all. 
Glad the SM knows and they will make sure next time you get what you want.


----------



## Txoceangirl

texasgirliegirl said:


> So sorry about your disappointment. I would not want to see contrast piping. Perhaps when it arrives you will be happily surprised.







megt10 said:


> It still sounds like a gorgeous bag. I am sorry it isn't exactly what you wanted. Kinda takes the Special out of the order. Though maybe it will be better than expected.







Sarah_sarah said:


> I am sorry  it is no fun when they do this. The combo sounds beautiful. But I can understand.
> Maybe it is the country and the location? They seem to do it differently. My SO was not exactly the same experience as other ladies and gents on PF. I am still not sure even which one I may get (the K chevre seems impossible) but I had the colours and just wrote my preferences (long list) to make it easier on them. Now I will be pleasantly surprised, although my SA said it will be the etain B which I love. But maybe my SM will surprise me with the K.
> Still they should have made it a pleasant experience, it is a SO after all.
> Glad the SM knows and they will make sure next time you get what you want.




Thank you so much for the post catastrophe support!  Saw my SA today and she said lets just forget it and get another SO in the next period. I'm hopeful for that and may be happily surprised...you never know. 

Hope all your SOs go well!  Looking forward to your reveals. [emoji8]


----------



## mrs.posh

rania1981 said:


> My wait has only just begun, got confirmation that order was placed yesterday and was told 6-8 months....feels like forever already!



hi I thought I'd ask this. I, too, am new to SOs...when you say you got a confirmation? did the y tell you verbally or were you sent an email with all the details etc?

i am way too excited for these SOs!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mrs.posh said:


> hi I thought I'd ask this. I, too, am new to SOs...when you say you got a confirmation? did the y tell you verbally or were you sent an email with all the details etc?
> 
> 
> 
> i am way too excited for these SOs!




My SA and SM told me verbally at least twice. They do not send emails with the details etc.  That's how it is for me. 

I can relate to your excitement. [emoji178][emoji254][emoji12]


----------



## duna

Sarah_sarah said:


> My SA and SM told me verbally at least twice. They do not send emails with the details etc.  That's how it is for me.
> 
> I can relate to your excitement. [emoji178][emoji254][emoji12]



Yes, they tell you verbally, not in writing. But even so it's not sure 100% that you will get the exact combo you ordered: Paris can cancel the order along the way, or send a different combo....In my experience you're never sure of what you will get until you actually see it, which is very frustrating, but that's how Paris works, there are no certainties!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

duna said:


> Yes, they tell you verbally, not in writing. But even so it's not sure 100% that you will get the exact combo you ordered: Paris can cancel the order along the way, or send a different combo....In my experience you're never sure of what you will get until you actually see it, which is very frustrating, but that's how Paris works, there are no certainties!




That's for sure. But at least you know you are approved for a SO. Other than that, I say I am waiting for a surprise as I never know. That's why when I get asked what my SO is I just say 'waiting to find out.'  

Crossing my fingers for everyones SO's.


----------



## rania1981

mrs.posh said:


> hi I thought I'd ask this. I, too, am new to SOs...when you say you got a confirmation? did the y tell you verbally or were you sent an email with all the details etc?
> 
> i am way too excited for these SOs!



It was verbal, congratulations on your SO which colors did u pick?


----------



## Dinlay

How does it work for the special order?


----------



## mrs.posh

rania1981 said:


> It was verbal, congratulations on your SO which colors did u pick?



So I put in an order for 2x B25s. One is BE and the other is Tosca with Lilac stitching. I thought of doing a bi-color but it didnt appeal to me so I got 2 bags in the colors I want. My pockets are customised so I dont know why everyone else said that they are not doing it this year. Must be a region thing.


----------



## mrs.posh

Sarah_sarah said:


> My SA and SM told me verbally at least twice. They do not send emails with the details etc.  That's how it is for me.
> 
> I can relate to your excitement. [emoji178][emoji254][emoji12]



Yeah I thought I'd ask you as I know Paris NEVER ever send confirmations as everything is dependent on leather availability/production. Yes my SM told me verbally and even showed me the order form! I cannot wait. It's been 5 weeks and 8-9months wait seems soooo long!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mrs.posh said:


> Yeah I thought I'd ask you as I know Paris NEVER ever send confirmations as everything is dependent on leather availability/production. Yes my SM told me verbally and even showed me the order form! I cannot wait. It's been 5 weeks and 8-9months wait seems soooo long!!




 I know how you feel. We have to be patient. Sometimes waiting period is super long so hoping we are the lucky ones. 
Let's hope there are no problems with Paris. Crossing my fingers for everyone. 
Until then there are plenty of cute H goodies that I have my eyes set on. 

Excitement is amazing. [emoji254][emoji178][emoji5]&#65039;[emoji259]


----------



## DH sucker

mrs.posh said:


> Yeah I thought I'd ask you as I know Paris NEVER ever send confirmations as everything is dependent on leather availability/production. Yes my SM told me verbally and even showed me the order form! I cannot wait. It's been 5 weeks and 8-9months wait seems soooo long!!




I was at FSH in 2014 when my SA there helped my sister-in-law place an SO. She was obviously thrilled. However, after like 10 months later, she got an email from Paris saying they regrettably could not complete her order. Just like that - sorry, have a nice day. They didn't mention/offer that she could put in another request, that she could get a future SO, or that she could pick out some other non-SO bag.  

I contacted my SA at FSH to let him know about the email, but sadly there was nothing he could do about it.  I believe this was before the stinky bag fiasco and before that one huge bag heist. 

Bottom line - Paris DOES send emails about SOs, but apparently only to deliver bad news. I hope this doesn't happen to anyone else!


----------



## boboxu

I just came back from my long vacation overseas last night and got the call from my SA, my SO just came. Gonna go pick it up before year ends so it won't count toward my next year quota since already got 2 bags this year. Can't wait, mine about 7 months (ordered it in May)


----------



## rania1981

mrs.posh said:


> Yeah I thought I'd ask you as I know Paris NEVER ever send confirmations as everything is dependent on leather availability/production. Yes my SM told me verbally and even showed me the order form! I cannot wait. It's been 5 weeks and 8-9months wait seems soooo long!!



So exciting! BE is my favorite blue and tosca is stunning! Lucky that you got to do customized pockets as I was told that is not an option, on the form my SM filled out there was no space for pocket customization. In fact Tosca was not an option on the color list my store had either


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rania1981 said:


> So exciting! BE is my favorite blue and tosca is stunning! Lucky that you got to do customized pockets as I was told that is not an option, on the form my SM filled out there was no space for pocket customization. In fact Tosca was not an option on the color list my store had either




Same here. Definitely no pocket customization. And sadly no Tosca as I could see. 

One lucky gal


----------



## ayc

boboxu said:


> I just came back from my long vacation overseas last night and got the call from my SA, my SO just came. Gonna go pick it up before year ends so it won't count toward my next year quota since already got 2 bags this year. Can't wait, mine about 7 months (ordered it in May)



omg! thats very fast --congrats!
please do post pic when you get it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sbelle said:


> 1 year and 8 months and still waiting
> 
> Mine was togo, so for months I kept telling myself that H was sorting through the smelly togo issue.  Not buying that now.



That's just terrible.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> I just came back from my long vacation overseas last night and got the call from my SA, my SO just came. Gonna go pick it up before year ends so it won't count toward my next year quota since already got 2 bags this year. Can't wait, mine about 7 months (ordered it in May)



Oh do a NYE reveal!!!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## boboxu

Here it is, B30 Rose confetti/ Blue Aztec with brushed ghw.
Happy New Year everyone, wishing you a happy, lucky year in H's world !!!!!


----------



## ShyShy

sbelle said:


> 1 year and 8 months and still waiting
> 
> Mine was togo, so for months I kept telling myself that H was sorting through the smelly togo issue.  Not buying that now.



Same here, I ordered my previous SO in April 2014, chèvre.  I'm beginning to worry rose confetti is going to run out. &#128531;


----------



## Serva1

boboxu said:


> Here it is, B30 Rose confetti/ Blue Aztec with brushed ghw.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone, wishing you a happy, lucky year in H's world !!!!!




Congrats boboxu!!![emoji1]


----------



## Dinlay

boboxu said:


> Here it is, B30 Rose confetti/ Blue Aztec with brushed ghw.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone, wishing you a happy, lucky year in H's world !!!!!




Beautiful!! Enjoy


----------



## Ethengdurst

boboxu said:


> Here it is, B30 Rose confetti/ Blue Aztec with brushed ghw.
> Happy New Year everyone, wishing you a happy, lucky year in H's world !!!!!



It is TDF, boboxu! Congratulations!


----------



## rania1981

boboxu said:


> Here it is, B30 Rose confetti/ Blue Aztec with brushed ghw.
> Happy New Year everyone, wishing you a happy, lucky year in H's world !!!!!



This is amazing, congrats! Love the contrast stitching and these colors are so sweet together!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

boboxu said:


> Here it is, B30 Rose confetti/ Blue Aztec with brushed ghw.
> 
> Happy New Year everyone, wishing you a happy, lucky year in H's world !!!!!




Congrats. Beautiful Rose confetti and blue aztec. The brushed HW is a special finishing touch. 
Happy New Year and what a start yours is. [emoji178][emoji175][emoji259]


----------



## ayc

boboxu said:


> Here it is, B30 Rose confetti/ Blue Aztec with brushed ghw.
> Happy New Year everyone, wishing you a happy, lucky year in H's world !!!!!



wow gorgeous! congrats!
happy new year!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> Here it is, B30 Rose confetti/ Blue Aztec with brushed ghw.
> Happy New Year everyone, wishing you a happy, lucky year in H's world !!!!!



OMG!!!!!! I love it dear!!! More pics... I'd love to see more!!!!


----------



## boboxu

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG!!!!!! I love it dear!!! More pics... I'd love to see more!!!!



Here you go, dear !!!!!


----------



## mrs.posh

rania1981 said:


> So exciting! BE is my favorite blue and tosca is stunning! Lucky that you got to do customized pockets as I was told that is not an option, on the form my SM filled out there was no space for pocket customization. In fact Tosca was not an option on the color list my store had either



That is so weird! Tosca is definitely in the list in my store. I think its a "region" thing.


----------



## mrs.posh

Sarah_sarah said:


> Same here. Definitely no pocket customization. And sadly no Tosca as I could see.
> 
> One lucky gal



Hmm, we'll see until it arrives.


----------



## mrs.posh

DH sucker said:


> I was at FSH in 2014 when my SA there helped my sister-in-law place an SO. She was obviously thrilled. However, after like 10 months later, she got an email from Paris saying they regrettably could not complete her order. Just like that - sorry, have a nice day. They didn't mention/offer that she could put in another request, that she could get a future SO, or that she could pick out some other non-SO bag.
> 
> I contacted my SA at FSH to let him know about the email, but sadly there was nothing he could do about it.  I believe this was before the stinky bag fiasco and before that one huge bag heist.
> 
> Bottom line - Paris DOES send emails about SOs, but apparently only to deliver bad news. I hope this doesn't happen to anyone else!



OMG this is horror! My fingers are crossed for my co SO-ers!!!


----------



## mygoodies

Hello Lovelies!!!

There's a big chance for me of doing an SO!! Happy daaance!!! 
Anyways I'm thinking abt Etain or Gris T with a pop up color. 

So thinking abt the following combos without contrast stitching and only piping/lining/handles with a pop up color. I'm aiming for a H classic color being one of them. 

What do u think? 

Etain, Bleu Sapphire 
Etain, Rouge H/Casaque/Vermillion
Etain, Violet (or other purple)

I have a B30 Togo in Bleu Nuit so far. My wardrobe has many bold colors (red, yellow, blue). If u have any suggestions pls do!! 

TIA


----------



## carlinha

mygoodies said:


> Hello Lovelies!!!
> 
> There's a big chance for me of doing an SO!! Happy daaance!!!
> Anyways I'm thinking abt Etain or Gris T with a pop up color.
> 
> So thinking abt the following combos without contrast stitching and only piping/lining/handles with a pop up color. I'm aiming for a H classic color being one of them.
> 
> What do u think?
> 
> Etain, Bleu Sapphire
> Etain, Rouge H/Casaque/Vermillion
> Etain, Violet (or other purple)
> 
> I have a B30 Togo in Bleu Nuit so far. My wardrobe has many bold colors (red, yellow, blue). If u have any suggestions pls do!!
> 
> TIA




I like the etain/Bleu sapphire combo!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Hello Lovelies!!!
> 
> There's a big chance for me of doing an SO!! Happy daaance!!!
> Anyways I'm thinking abt Etain or Gris T with a pop up color.
> 
> So thinking abt the following combos without contrast stitching and only piping/lining/handles with a pop up color. I'm aiming for a H classic color being one of them.
> 
> What do u think?
> 
> Etain, Bleu Sapphire
> Etain, Rouge H/Casaque/Vermillion
> Etain, Violet (or other purple)
> 
> I have a B30 Togo in Bleu Nuit so far. My wardrobe has many bold colors (red, yellow, blue). If u have any suggestions pls do!!
> 
> TIA



Congrats on placing your SO! While I think they are all lovely combinations, to avoid disappointment, do check the lining availability first before deciding.


----------



## **Chanel**

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on placing your SO! While I think they are all lovely combinations, to avoid disappointment, do check the lining availability first before deciding.



This .

Congratulations on the opportunity to place a SO, can't wait to hear what you decide .


----------



## mrs.posh

mygoodies said:


> Hello Lovelies!!!
> 
> There's a big chance for me of doing an SO!! Happy daaance!!!
> Anyways I'm thinking abt Etain or Gris T with a pop up color.
> 
> So thinking abt the following combos without contrast stitching and only piping/lining/handles with a pop up color. I'm aiming for a H classic color being one of them.
> 
> What do u think?
> 
> Etain, Bleu Sapphire
> Etain, Rouge H/Casaque/Vermillion
> Etain, Violet (or other purple)
> 
> I have a B30 Togo in Bleu Nuit so far. My wardrobe has many bold colors (red, yellow, blue). If u have any suggestions pls do!!
> 
> TIA



congrats! Etain, Bleu Sapphire sounds like an amazing combo!


----------



## bagidiotic

mygoodies said:


> Hello Lovelies!!!
> 
> There's a big chance for me of doing an SO!! Happy daaance!!!
> Anyways I'm thinking abt Etain or Gris T with a pop up color.
> 
> So thinking abt the following combos without contrast stitching and only piping/lining/handles with a pop up color. I'm aiming for a H classic color being one of them.
> 
> What do u think?
> 
> Etain, Bleu Sapphire
> Etain, Rouge H/Casaque/Vermillion
> Etain, Violet (or other purple)
> 
> I have a B30 Togo in Bleu Nuit so far. My wardrobe has many bold colors (red, yellow, blue). If u have any suggestions pls do!!
> 
> TIA



Etain blue sapphire
Or 
Just suggestions
Etain with gris t
Etain with pink


----------



## MsHermesAU

8 months and 19 days for me I'm shocked by how quick it was!


----------



## atomic110

boboxu said:


> Here it is, B30 Rose confetti/ Blue Aztec with brushed ghw.
> Happy New Year everyone, wishing you a happy, lucky year in H's world !!!!!


What a beautiful way  to start a  new year  with beautiful B! So sweet and lovely &#128525;


----------



## bagidiotic

MsHermesAU said:


> 8 months and 19 days for me I'm shocked by how quick it was!



Come  show us


----------



## Love_Couture

boboxu said:


> Here you go, dear !!!!!



Very beautiful!!! Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## birkin10600

boboxu said:


> Here you go, dear !!!!!



Very pretty!


----------



## Piyo1115

My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215



This is such a pretty combination, congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

boboxu said:


> Here you go, dear !!!!!



Congrats! Lovely!


----------



## Serva1

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215




Congrats Piyo, looks lovely [emoji177][emoji177] and the brushed ghw is SO elegant[emoji171]


----------



## mygoodies

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215




This color combo is MAGNIFICENT dear!! Speechless!!!! Enjoy MAX!


----------



## Dluvch

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215



brushed gold!!!  I love the color and the hardware!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rosebud_7

boboxu said:


> Here you go, dear !!!!!



So bright and cheerful!  Congrats!


----------



## rosebud_7

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215



Beautiful combo!  Congratulations!


----------



## luckylove

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215



Gorgeous! Enjoy!!


----------



## purselover888

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215



Oh I love this!!  Congrats!!  Enjoy!


----------



## bagidiotic

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215



Fabulous 
Congrats


----------



## atomic110

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215


This is  a beautiful piece! Congrats


----------



## ceci

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215




Lovely Lovely! My fave colors too! Congrats!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!


----------



## ayc

MsHermesAU said:


> 8 months and 19 days for me I'm shocked by how quick it was!



please do post pics!


----------



## ayc

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215



wow !


----------



## MsHermesAU

bagidiotic said:


> Come  show us





ayc said:


> please do post pics!



Just did lovelies


----------



## bagidiotic

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



Stunning creation
Very unique
Big wow!!!


----------



## rosebud_7

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



Wow!!! Stunning!!!!!  I  craie and this turned out exceptional!!  Many congratulations on your beautiful SO and short wait time!!


----------



## sydgirl

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



Omg!!! Congrats!!! How long did it take??


----------



## MsHermesAU

bagidiotic said:


> Stunning creation
> Very unique
> Big wow!!!



Thank you so much! Your kind words mean alot. I was so nervous about it and am delighted with the way it turned out.



rosebud_7 said:


> Wow!!! Stunning!!!!!  I  craie and this turned out exceptional!!  Many congratulations on your beautiful SO and short wait time!!



Thank you so very much  I'm so happy with it! I'm totally obsessed with craie 



sydgirl said:


> Omg!!! Congrats!!! How long did it take??



Thank you so much! 8 months and 19 days to be exact  It was a very short wait


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sydgirl

MsHermesAU said:


> Thank you so much! Your kind words mean alot. I was so nervous about it and am delighted with the way it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so very much  I'm so happy with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! 8 months and 19 days to be exact  It was a very short wait



Just sent you a PM


----------



## Piyo1115

periogirl28 said:


> This is such a pretty combination, congrats!







Serva1 said:


> Congrats Piyo, looks lovely [emoji177][emoji177] and the brushed ghw is SO elegant[emoji171]







mygoodies said:


> This color combo is MAGNIFICENT dear!! Speechless!!!! Enjoy MAX!







rosebud_7 said:


> Beautiful combo!  Congratulations!







luckylove said:


> Gorgeous! Enjoy!!







purselover888 said:


> Oh I love this!!  Congrats!!  Enjoy!







bagidiotic said:


> Fabulous
> Congrats







atomic110 said:


> This is  a beautiful piece! Congrats







ceci said:


> Lovely Lovely! My fave colors too! Congrats!!







ayc said:


> wow !




Thank you for all your kind words!! I m over the moon


----------



## Piyo1115

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!




This is so pretty and very different in a good way! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## MsHermesAU

Piyo1115 said:


> This is so pretty and very different in a good way! Congrats and enjoy



Thank you so much  Yours is beautiful too. Anemone is the best


----------



## purselover888

Piyo1115 said:


> Thank you for all your kind words!! I m over the moon



You can change your siggy now haha


----------



## Miss Al

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215



I love this! Congrats.


----------



## Serva1

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!




Congrats MsHermesAU, this bag is beautiful[emoji171]


----------



## periogirl28

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



Congrats, very happy for you!


----------



## atomic110

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!


Agreed with you, your baby is beautiful! So happy for you&#128516;


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!




Oh my, this combo is fun yet elegant to look at. Just beautiful! More action piccies please[emoji177]


----------



## purselover888

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



Oh how pretty!!


----------



## Jadeite

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!




It turned out so well. Wonderful


----------



## Orangefanatic

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



OMG!!! Love Love Love the combo &#128156;


----------



## **Chanel**

boboxu said:


> Here you go, dear !!!!!



Interesting and feminine combination! Many congratulations and enjoy, *boboxu* !



Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215



Wow, an unexpected but perfect combination! Very, very nice! Hope you will post more pics of this beauty 'in action' . Congratulations and enjoy your beautiful SO Kelly, *Piyo*.


----------



## **Chanel**

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



Wow, this is stunning too ! 
I seriously love love love this...it's simply perrrrrrfect .
Many congratulations dear, and enjoy in the best of health.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ceci

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!




Look so soft & dreamy & beautiful ~ Congrats!!


----------



## SugarMama

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215





MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



Gorgeous SOs ladies!!!


----------



## boboxu

Thank you for all sweet comments, Ladies !!!! Can't wait to take her out  Somehow I'm seeing SOs take faster lately, most of them from 6-9 months only, hopefully I will get offered for another one soon, lol )))


----------



## MsHermesAU

Jadeite said:


> It turned out so well. Wonderful





Orangefanatic said:


> OMG!!! Love Love Love the combo &#128156;





**Chanel** said:


> Wow, this is stunning too !
> I seriously love love love this...it's simply perrrrrrfect .
> Many congratulations dear, and enjoy in the best of health.





ceci said:


> Look so soft & dreamy & beautiful ~ Congrats!!



Thank you all so much for your kind comments, I am over the moon  It was a very stressful process for me, but all worth it in the end. Now I'm pretty much on a ban for the rest of the year lol


----------



## MsHermesAU

Serva1 said:


> Congrats MsHermesAU, this bag is beautiful[emoji171]





periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, very happy for you!





atomic110 said:


> Agreed with you, your baby is beautiful! So happy for you&#128516;





Hermesdiorduo said:


> Oh my, this combo is fun yet elegant to look at. Just beautiful! More action piccies please[emoji177]





purselover888 said:


> Oh how pretty!!



Thank you so very much ladies!! Compliments from fashionistas like you mean so much


----------



## MsHermesAU

SugarMama said:


> Gorgeous SOs ladies!!!



Thank you so much SugarMama


----------



## MsHermesAU

**Chanel** said:


> Wow, this is stunning too !
> I seriously love love love this...it's simply perrrrrrfect .
> Many congratulations dear, and enjoy in the best of health.



I can't wait to see your SO dearest **Chanel**!!! Praying that it will arrive soon for you


----------



## sydgirl

MsHermesAU said:


> I can't wait to see your SO dearest **Chanel**!!! Praying that it will arrive soon for you



Hi &#128522; i PM'd you but your inbox is full &#128521; 
We also need some action shots of your new SO &#128525;


----------



## MsHermesAU

sydgirl said:


> Hi &#128522; i PM'd you but your inbox is full &#128521;
> We also need some action shots of your new SO &#128525;



Oh I'm so sorry. Should be right now


----------



## Txoceangirl

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!


OMG, so fab!  Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!





boboxu said:


> Here you go, dear !!!!!





Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215



Both such WOWs. Congratulations on beautiful SOs.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Txoceangirl said:


> OMG, so fab!  Congrats!



Thank you so much


----------



## mp4

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



Seriously gorgeous!  Congrats!  How long did you wait?


----------



## MsHermesAU

mp4 said:


> Seriously gorgeous!  Congrats!  How long did you wait?



My wait was 8 months and 19 days to be exact. I couldn't believe how quick it was! My SA and SM were totally shocked. They said they expected at least another 6 months


----------



## mp4

MsHermesAU said:


> My wait was 8 months and 19 days to be exact. I couldn't believe how quick it was! My SA and SM were totally shocked. They said they expected at least another 6 months



Awesome!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Birdonce

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!




Really gorgeous combo. The craie calms down the vibrancy of the anemone. Stunning.


----------



## AvrilShower

boboxu said:


> Here you go, dear !!!!!



Congratulations!!!! WOWOWOWOW!!!



Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215




Beautiful color!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!




It looks great! Magic of SO!


Congratulations to you all! What a great start of 2016!!! 
Happy for you my dear friends! Wear them with great health!!!


----------



## luckylove

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



This is so beautiful and unique! Congratulations on your stunning SO! It does remind me that I really should try to be more creative on my next SO! Best wishes!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Birdonce said:


> Really gorgeous combo. The craie calms down the vibrancy of the anemone. Stunning.





AvrilShower said:


> It looks great! Magic of SO!
> Congratulations to you all! What a great start of 2016!!!
> Happy for you my dear friends! Wear them with great health!!!





luckylove said:


> This is so beautiful and unique! Congratulations on your stunning SO! It does remind me that I really should try to be more creative on my next SO! Best wishes!



Thank you so much everyone. I am so overwhelmed by all your kind words  I wasn't sure if I wanted to share it initially (I'm a bit shy with photos etc), but this thread was SUCH a help to me, and everyone's photos of their SOs are so helpful when trying to decide on your own SO.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



Congrats my friend for getting this very special SO !! I've never seen this color combo and it arrived just in time for your season.

You must be in Cloud 9 !!  Enjoy her in good health.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Piyo1115 said:


> My HG arrived a little over 7 months. K28 anemone with BE piping/contrast stitch and brushed GHW. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3239211
> 
> View attachment 3239215





boboxu said:


> Here it is, B30 Rose confetti/ Blue Aztec with brushed ghw.
> Happy New Year everyone, wishing you a happy, lucky year in H's world !!!!!



Such beauties !! I'm catching up on this thread, been so behind and glad to see some eye candies !!

Enjoy them in good health.


----------



## Piyo1115

MsHermesAU said:


> Thank you so much  Yours is beautiful too. Anemone is the best







purselover888 said:


> You can change your siggy now haha







Miss Al said:


> I love this! Congrats.







**Chanel** said:


> Interesting and feminine combination! Many congratulations and enjoy, *boboxu* !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, an unexpected but perfect combination! Very, very nice! Hope you will post more pics of this beauty 'in action' . Congratulations and enjoy your beautiful SO Kelly, *Piyo*.







SugarMama said:


> Gorgeous SOs ladies!!!







Txoceangirl said:


> Both such WOWs. Congratulations on beautiful SOs.







AvrilShower said:


> Congratulations!!!! WOWOWOWOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks great! Magic of SO!
> 
> 
> Congratulations to you all! What a great start of 2016!!!
> Happy for you my dear friends! Wear them with great health!!!







chkpfbeliever said:


> Such beauties !! I'm catching up on this thread, been so behind and glad to see some eye candies !!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy them in good health.




Thank you all! Will try to take some action shots when I take her out for a stroll.[emoji16]


----------



## MsHermesAU

chkpfbeliever said:


> Congrats my friend for getting this very special SO !! I've never seen this color combo and it arrived just in time for your season.
> 
> You must be in Cloud 9 !!  Enjoy her in good health.



Thank you lovely lady  I am definitely on cloud 9!!

I've so missed chatting to you!! Just sent you a PM x


----------



## arlv8500

boboxu said:


> Here it is, B30 Rose confetti/ Blue Aztec with brushed ghw.
> Happy New Year everyone, wishing you a happy, lucky year in H's world !!!!!



This is so cute! I love it! Now I regret doing a K, and hiding all of the fun! Congrats!


----------



## mrswendychan

Hi, my auntie in Germany may have chance to order a SO... And she wanna pass this chance to me!!!!! Can I choose black stitchig to match with my dream colour RC? Or it must be in the same colour stitching? Thx.


----------



## carlinha

mrswendychan said:


> Hi, my auntie in Germany may have chance to order a SO... And she wanna pass this chance to me!!!!! Can I choose black stitchig to match with my dream colour RC? Or it must be in the same colour stitching? Thx.



as far as i know contrast stitching is available


----------



## bagidiotic

mrswendychan said:


> Hi, my auntie in Germany may have chance to order a SO... And she wanna pass this chance to me!!!!! Can I choose black stitchig to match with my dream colour RC? Or it must be in the same colour stitching? Thx.



Afaik yes possible 
Firm confirmation  is from sd of that store
Rules  and styles  changes every so opening


----------



## mp4

mygoodies said:


> Hello Lovelies!!!
> 
> There's a big chance for me of doing an SO!! Happy daaance!!!
> Anyways I'm thinking abt Etain or Gris T with a pop up color.
> 
> So thinking abt the following combos without contrast stitching and only piping/lining/handles with a pop up color. I'm aiming for a H classic color being one of them.
> 
> What do u think?
> 
> Etain, Bleu Sapphire
> Etain, Rouge H/Casaque/Vermillion
> Etain, Violet (or other purple)
> 
> I have a B30 Togo in Bleu Nuit so far. My wardrobe has many bold colors (red, yellow, blue). If u have any suggestions pls do!!
> 
> TIA



I had etain/blue electric before it turned into a skunk.  It was awesome!  Something else to consider as interior color limitations can be frustrating!


----------



## mrswendychan

bagidiotic said:


> Afaik yes possible
> Firm confirmation  is from sd of that store
> Rules  and styles  changes every so opening



Thanks for your reply, hope I can special order a single colour RC but with black stitching, and if it is really ok for the store to approve, will it get the horse shoe stamp or without the stamp? Thx again.


----------



## bagidiotic

mrswendychan said:


> Thanks for your reply, hope I can special order a single colour RC but with black stitching, and if it is really ok for the store to approve, will it get the horse shoe stamp or without the stamp? Thx again.



So long its a so and they follow format 
Yes the u stamp will be on it
The store will have to follow france  instructions 
Approval is by paris  not your store
You store can only decide who qualified  to do so 
Who they want give quota to


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrswendychan

bagidiotic said:


> So long its a so and they follow format
> Yes the u stamp will be on it
> The store will have to follow france  instructions
> Approval is by paris  not your store
> You store can only decide who qualified  to do so
> Who they want give quota to



I see, but I have read a thread 'horse shoe stamp confusion' that someone said one can ask hermes not to put the horse shoe stamp on a SO, have you heard about it too? Thanks again.


----------



## PrestigeH

mrswendychan said:


> Hi, my auntie in Germany may have chance to order a SO... And she wanna pass this chance to me!!!!! Can I choose black stitchig to match with my dream colour RC? Or it must be in the same colour stitching? Thx.




For mine, they allow me to select any colour stitching available in the book. Doesn't matter what colour. So u can choose any available that you like and there are quite plenty of choices to select. Good luck and enjoy. [emoji3]


----------



## mrswendychan

PrestigeH said:


> For mine, they allow me to select any colour stitching available in the book. Doesn't matter what colour. So u can choose any available that you like and there are quite plenty of choices to select. Good luck and enjoy. [emoji3]



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

mrswendychan said:


> I see, but I have read a thread 'horse shoe stamp confusion' that someone said one can ask hermes not to put the horse shoe stamp on a SO, have you heard about it too? Thanks again.



No i not hear or see
You can always  double check  with  your  store
And let us know here


----------



## mrswendychan

bagidiotic said:


> No i not hear or see
> You can always  double check  with  your  store
> And let us know here



Sure... Sorry I guess I am just being too fussy.. I have read that for SO before 2009, there is no horse shoe stamp... And I always love vintage... So that's why I have come up with these crazy thoughts...


----------



## mrswendychan

mrswendychan said:


> Sure... Sorry I guess I am just being too fussy.. I have read that for SO before 2009, there is no horse shoe stamp... And I always love vintage... So that's why I have come up with these crazy thoughts...



But my friend said if I really specify my SO without the horse shoe... Others may think it is strange and fake... So I guess I better follow the norm?!


----------



## aluminum_siren

just wanted to tell you guys my B finally arrived last month and the order was placed in April 2013


----------



## TankerToad

aluminum_siren said:


> just wanted to tell you guys my B finally arrived last month and the order was placed in April 2013




Congrats
I still have one outstanding from that same time frame so maybe mine will show up, too.
You give me hope!
Glad yours has arrived to you at last.


----------



## bagidiotic

aluminum_siren said:


> just wanted to tell you guys my B finally arrived last month and the order was placed in April 2013



Finally
Heart felt congrats
Do show us your new trophy


----------



## mygoodies

aluminum_siren said:


> just wanted to tell you guys my B finally arrived last month and the order was placed in April 2013




SO HAPPY to hear that!!! FINALLY!!! Did u do a reveal yet dear?


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Finally
> Heart felt congrats
> Do show us your new trophy



Dear bagidiotic, you must have an enormous collection, would you consider sharing? Esp your SOs! Drool drool!


----------



## periogirl28

aluminum_siren said:


> just wanted to tell you guys my B finally arrived last month and the order was placed in April 2013



Wowee congrats, you have been very patient indeed!


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Dear bagidiotic, you must have an enormous collection, would you consider sharing? Esp your SOs! Drool drool!



Silly
Mine are nothing  at all
I am idiotic  not jamie chua or Kardashian 
Lets get back topic
Thanks p28


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Silly
> Mine are nothing  at all
> I am idiotic  not jamie chua or Kardashian
> Lets get back topic
> Thanks p28



Haha, thanks for the reply. I am positive your bags are nicer than theirs. Ok. Anyway. I have a secret. My SO is ready. It was done in 10 weeks and I am in shock. I am not going to collect yet so SA has to hold it. Btw congrats on your recent SO also!


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Haha, thanks for the reply. I am positive your bags are nicer than theirs. Ok. Anyway. I have a secret. My SO is ready. It was done in 10 weeks and I am in shock. I am not going to collect yet so SA has to hold it. Btw congrats on your recent SO also!



My h receipts and debts are indeed nicer hahaha
you're fantastic yes indeed my so is ready too 13 months
You very gd at taro reading I bet
My sm just hinted me yesterday
Big congrats to yours too
Big hugs


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> My h receipts and debts are indeed nicer hahaha
> you're fantastic yes indeed my so is ready too 13 months
> You very gd at taro reading I bet
> My sm just hinted me yesterday
> Big congrats to yours too
> Big hugs




Thank you!


----------



## ayc

aluminum_siren said:


> just wanted to tell you guys my B finally arrived last month and the order was placed in April 2013


 
Congrats! please do show us pics!


----------



## Elina0408

aluminum_siren said:


> just wanted to tell you guys my B finally arrived last month and the order was placed in April 2013



Congratulations! You give hope to the rest of us that we are still waiting!


----------



## Daisu

aluminum_siren said:


> just wanted to tell you guys my B finally arrived last month and the order was placed in April 2013




Wow, that was quite a long wait! Big congrats and hopefully it's all you dreamed it would be


----------



## Daisu

periogirl28 said:


> Haha, thanks for the reply. I am positive your bags are nicer than theirs. Ok. Anyway. I have a secret. My SO is ready. It was done in 10 weeks and I am in shock. I am not going to collect yet so SA has to hold it. Btw congrats on your recent SO also!




10 weeks!!! That must be a record!! Congratulations!


----------



## Daisu

bagidiotic said:


> My h receipts and debts are indeed nicer hahaha
> you're fantastic yes indeed my so is ready too 13 months
> You very gd at taro reading I bet
> My sm just hinted me yesterday
> Big congrats to yours too
> Big hugs




Congratulations! I'm sure your SO is beautiful


----------



## Sarah_sarah

When is the next time we can order a SO? I am terrible with the dates.


----------



## MsHermesAU

periogirl28 said:


> Haha, thanks for the reply. I am positive your bags are nicer than theirs. Ok. Anyway. I have a secret. My SO is ready. It was done in 10 weeks and I am in shock. I am not going to collect yet so SA has to hold it. Btw congrats on your recent SO also!



Ready in 10 weeks!!!  That must be a new TPF record? Please do share when you pick it up. So excited for you


----------



## bagidiotic

Daisu said:


> Congratulations! I'm sure your SO is beautiful



So sweet of you 
My first so in b25 
Very excited 
Thanks  daisu


----------



## Daisu

bagidiotic said:


> So sweet of you
> My first so in b25
> Very excited
> Thanks  daisu




A b25?? Hehe very smart of you to order that size... it's extra popular and harder to get now than ever [emoji16]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

bagidiotic said:


> So sweet of you
> My first so in b25
> Very excited
> Thanks  daisu




Congrats. The size is perfect. [emoji7] I hope I am lucky to get my SO before next year.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



This is quite beautiful dear!!! WoW! Is it togo B35?


----------



## MsHermesAU

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is quite beautiful dear!!! WoW! Is it togo B35?



Thanks IF! Yes it's togo B35  It's even more striking in real life. It's very hard to capture in photos - both craie and anemone can look very different depending on the light


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsHermesAU said:


> Thanks IF! Yes it's togo B35  It's even more striking in real life. It's very hard to capture in photos - both craie and anemone can look very different depending on the light



It's funny because some friends and I were chatting/debating about various neutrals last night and I said I didn't like Craie in Birkin (only Kelly).... Uhhhh Duhhh LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE.... I love yours! And the anemone takes it up a few notches  Great choice!


----------



## bagidiotic

Daisu said:


> A b25?? Hehe very smart of you to order that size... it's extra popular and harder to get now than ever [emoji16]



Indeed very tough and rare to buy size 25
Well hopefully I made the right choice
Thanks daisu


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

Sarah_sarah said:


> Congrats. The size is perfect. [emoji7] I hope I am lucky to get my SO before next year.



Yes Sarah  i am sure you will have your dream so too


----------



## MsHermesAU

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's funny because some friends and I were chatting/debating about various neutrals last night and I said I didn't like Craie in Birkin (only Kelly).... Uhhhh Duhhh LIAR LIAR PANTS ON FIRE.... I love yours! And the anemone takes it up a few notches  Great choice!



Well I'm very happy my little craie B was able to convince you otherwise


----------



## SandySummer

bagidiotic said:


> So sweet of you
> My first so in b25
> Very excited
> Thanks  daisu




bi, love your support and input in the forums. Hope your SO is as lovely as you. Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

SandySummer said:


> bi, love your support and input in the forums. Hope your SO is as lovely as you. Can't wait to see it!!!



Yes 
Support -don't we all here share same  passions 
Input-we are too intoxicated by h and tpf  
Haha
Everyone here glow and  shine equally lovely  too


----------



## twigz

*MsHERMESAU, *Beautiful SO!!!! Yours is definitely one-of-a-kind!!* 
*


----------



## twigz

periogirl28 said:


> Haha, thanks for the reply. I am positive your bags are nicer than theirs. Ok. Anyway. I have a secret. My SO is ready. It was done in 10 weeks and I am in shock. I am not going to collect yet so SA has to hold it. Btw congrats on your recent SO also!



10 weeks?!?!?! Amazing! Please do reveal when you receive it!!


----------



## periogirl28

Daisu said:


> 10 weeks!!! That must be a record!! Congratulations!





MsHermesAU said:


> Ready in 10 weeks!!!  That must be a new TPF record? Please do share when you pick it up. So excited for you





twigz said:


> 10 weeks?!?!?! Amazing! Please do reveal when you receive it!!



Thank you, it's definitely a record for me anyway! I think my SA put it in at the tail end of the SO order period.


----------



## Suzie

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful![/QUOTE
> 
> Oh my, this is so gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Suzie said:


> MsHermesAU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful![/QUOTE
> 
> Oh my, this is so gorgeous, congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Suzie
Click to expand...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!



Seriously gorgeous!!! Major congrats on that beauty, *MsHermesAU*.


----------



## mrs.posh

Sarah_sarah said:


> When is the next time we can order a SO? I am terrible with the dates.



Spring/Summer 2016


----------



## MsHermesAU

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Seriously gorgeous!!! Major congrats on that beauty, *MsHermesAU*.



Thank you so much Vigee I have to say the pics of your anemone B were largely responsible for me falling in love with the colour


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mrs.posh said:


> Spring/Summer 2016




Thanks so much mrs.posh. Do you have idea of the dates? I never know if we should wait to receive our SO before we can order another one?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MsHermesAU said:


> Thank you so much Vigee I have to say the pics of your anemone B were largely responsible for me falling in love with the colour



Awww, that is so totally sweet of you! Anemone is such a truly lovely color ~ it is one of my favorite Bs/Ks. Major congrats again!


----------



## Nahreen

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's my craie/ anemone baby. I still can't believe how well it turned out- it really is my dream bag  Craie looks so different depending on whether it's in direct vs indirect light  Congrats to everyone else who has received an SO, they are all beautiful!




Wow, gorgous. Congratulations.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrs.posh

Sarah_sarah said:


> When is the next time we can order a SO? I am terrible with the dates.





Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks so much mrs.posh. Do you have idea of the dates? I never know if we should wait to receive our SO before we can order another one?



You need to ask your SA about this. Often, they offer it to you as it's not something everyone can do.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Nahreen said:


> Wow, gorgous. Congratulations.



Thank you


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mrs.posh said:


> You need to ask your SA about this. Often, they offer it to you as it's not something everyone can do.




Thanks. I am already waiting for one SO (Paris approved it yeah) And I was told to remind my SM for another one so I guess I need to that soon. But was not sure if I should remind her after I receive my first SO or now.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks so much mrs.posh. Do you have idea of the dates? I never know if we should wait to receive our SO before we can order another one?



My SA said April... but the SO period varies by store....and by SM...
I don't think they received swatches yet so you can't start deciding color options without those...
I'm waiting on pins and needles to hear the color options for Chevre!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> My SA said April... but the SO period varies by store....and by SM...
> I don't think they received swatches yet so you can't start deciding color options without those...
> I'm waiting on pins and needles to hear the color options for Chevre!!




Ah. Thanks. Good to know. [emoji178] 
Me too. Chevre is definitely on my list. But last SO was not very successful on the chevre front. I am really going to start considering vintage at some point.


----------



## bagidiotic

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks. I am already waiting for one SO (Paris approved it yeah) And I was told to remind my SM for another one so I guess I need to that soon. But was not sure if I should remind her after I receive my first SO or now.



Best person to answer your questions is your store sd or sm
They will decide whether you can do or not
Every sm are different
Some rotates some only give top spender
Etc
Opening varies different continents too


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> My SA said April... but the SO period varies by store....and by SM...
> I don't think they received swatches yet so you can't start deciding color options without those...
> *I'm waiting on pins and needles to hear the color options for Chevre*!!



Me too!


----------



## mrs.posh

Israeli_Flava said:


> My SA said April... but the SO period varies by store....and by SM...
> I don't think they received swatches yet so you can't start deciding color options without those...
> I'm waiting on pins and needles to hear the color options for Chevre!!





Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks. I am already waiting for one SO (Paris approved it yeah) And I was told to remind my SM for another one so I guess I need to that soon. But was not sure if I should remind her after I receive my first SO or now.



Woop! Yeah, just ask them, goodluck! I am also hoping to do a 3rd SO this spring/summer 

What size and color combo did you place? Is it a Birkin or Kelly?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

bagidiotic said:


> Best person to answer your questions is your store sd or sm
> They will decide whether you can do or not
> Every sm are different
> Some rotates some only give top spender
> Etc
> Opening varies different continents too




Yup. Definitely. I am on the list. But my SM is an interesting person. Hehehej


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mrs.posh said:


> Woop! Yeah, just ask them, goodluck! I am also hoping to do a 3rd SO this spring/summer
> 
> 
> 
> What size and color combo did you place? Is it a Birkin or Kelly?




Yeah. I need to go. And each time I go I end up buying so much. Hahahah they are very good I guess and I am too addicted. 
But I am not sure what I want as well. 
I gave my SM a list and so I will have b30 togo etain with rose confetti and phw (brushed). She gave me a timeframe but I am preparing for a long wait. 
What are your SO's and what do you want to do?


----------



## bagidiotic

Sarah_sarah said:


> Yup. Definitely. I am on the list. But my SM is an interesting person. Hehehej



Haha
You knew your sm interesting  styles 
Obviously  only she  can answer your doubts 
Haha


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> Yeah. I need to go. And each time I go I end up buying so much. Hahahah they are very good I guess and I am too addicted.
> But I am not sure what I want as well.
> I gave my SM a list and so I will have b30 togo etain with rose confetti and phw (brushed). She gave me a timeframe but I am preparing for a long wait.
> What are your SO's and what do you want to do?



This sounds beautiful, I hope you don't have to wait too long!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> This sounds beautiful, I hope you don't have to wait too long!




Thank you so much periogirl28. SM thinks it won't be long but one never knows. Wish me luck.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

bagidiotic said:


> Haha
> You knew your sm interesting  styles
> Obviously  only she  can answer your doubts
> Haha




Oh. Believe me bagidiotic, if it is not for this thread I will be pulling my hair. [emoji13]


----------



## mrs.posh

Sarah_sarah said:


> Yeah. I need to go. And each time I go I end up buying so much. Hahahah they are very good I guess and I am too addicted.
> But I am not sure what I want as well.
> I gave my SM a list and so I will have b30 togo etain with rose confetti and phw (brushed). She gave me a timeframe but I am preparing for a long wait.
> What are your SO's and what do you want to do?



I ordered 2x B25 in BE and Tosca. They are solid colours. I might do a 3-color next!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> I ordered 2x B25 in BE and Tosca. They are solid colours. I might do a 3-color next!



You decided on single colours for both SOs, with contrast colour linings?


----------



## mrs.posh

periogirl28 said:


> You decided on single colours for both SOs, with contrast colour linings?



Yes that is right.

I am thinking of a Malachite or 3-colour next Spring


----------



## Elina0408

mrs.posh said:


> Yes that is right.
> 
> I am thinking of a Malachite or 3-colour next Spring



3 coloured SO's aren't available anymore!


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> Yes that is right.
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking of a Malachite or 3-colour next Spring




Your choices sound fabulous.


----------



## periogirl28

Elina0408 said:


> 3 coloured SO's aren't available anymore!




It's bit confusing because my SA in Paris told me it still was, at least in October 2015. But others have been told they were no longer offered.


----------



## Elina0408

periogirl28 said:


> It's bit confusing because my SA in Paris told me it still was, at least in October 2015. But others have been told they were no longer offered.



From March 2015 I was told not available! My very good friend in USA (that has tricoloured bags and  is a fan of them)  was also told not available anymore!
Maybe Paris is allowed to do 3 coloured!?


----------



## periogirl28

Elina0408 said:


> From March 2015 I was told not available! My very good friend in USA (that has tricoloured bags and  is a fan of them)  was also told not available anymore!
> Maybe Paris is allowed to do 3 coloured!?




Yes that's what I thought as well. I read the posts mentioning the same from the members the US so I checked with my SA. In the end I decided against a Tri -colour anyway. Its not an SO I would find easy to wear.


----------



## Elina0408

periogirl28 said:


> Yes that's what I thought as well. I read the posts mentioning the same from the members the US so I checked with my SA. In the end I decided against a Tri -colour anyway. Its not an SO I would find easy to wear.



True is more difficult to wear but really depends on the person! &#128521;


----------



## periogirl28

Elina0408 said:


> True is more difficult to wear but really depends on the person! [emoji6]




Yes I totally agree. But with the limited colours offered that round I couldn't find 3 I liked together! [emoji16]


----------



## mrs.posh

Elina0408 said:


> 3 coloured SO's aren't available anymore!





periogirl28 said:


> It's bit confusing because my SA in Paris told me it still was, at least in October 2015. But others have been told they were no longer offered.



That's a shame. But yes, its true, its quite difficult to wear. Malachite it is!


----------



## Elina0408

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I totally agree. But with the limited colours offered that round I couldn't find 3 I liked together! [emoji16]



Or the ones you like weren't offered in the same leather!? This happened to me &#128559;


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mrs.posh said:


> I ordered 2x B25 in BE and Tosca. They are solid colours. I might do a 3-color next!




Oh. Amazing. Congrats. Tosca is beautiful [emoji178].  A 3 colour must be cool. I am yet to venture there. B25's are perfect small size. Can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## GimmieHermes

My Single color SO Kelly sellier Epsom came in. It was about 9 months since I ordered. I love it so much. Will do a proper reveal when I have some time.


----------



## Serva1

GimmieHermes said:


> My Single color SO Kelly sellier Epsom came in. It was about 9 months since I ordered. I love it so much. Will do a proper reveal when I have some time.




Congrats, GimmieHermes!!! Looking forward to your reveal. I'm glad you got your SO fast and that you love your special bag. There is something magical with a SO made especially for you [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## ceci

periogirl28 said:


> Haha, thanks for the reply. I am positive your bags are nicer than theirs. Ok. Anyway. I have a secret. My SO is ready. It was done in 10 weeks and I am in shock. I am not going to collect yet so SA has to hold it. Btw congrats on your recent SO also!




Wow periogirl28! 10 weeks only! Congrats on the speedy SO! What size are you getting? I am in your shoe not going to collect yet as mine just ready in exact 4 months! Guess all artisans are working hard after the holiday! Patiently waiting for Spring Break, then I can go to the boutique & decide on initial stamp too! Super excited!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

ceci said:


> Wow periogirl28! 10 weeks only! Congrats on the speedy SO! What size are you getting? I am in your shoe not going to collect yet as mine just ready in exact 4 months! Guess all artisans are working hard after the holiday! Patiently waiting for Spring Break, then I can go to the boutique & decide on initial stamp too! Super excited!




Yeah it was a shock to receive the email. We will wait patiently together to collect our bags. Congrats!


----------



## mishelbe

Finally was able to take a photo of my special order

Chèvre, noir and gris Gris Tourterelle, brushed palladium hardware


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mishelbe said:


> Finally was able to take a photo of my special order
> 
> Chèvre, noir and gris Gris Tourterelle, brushed palladium hardware



Congrats dear!!!! Lighting is off as the bag looks black/white on my screen but unique nonetheless!!!!  chevre!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mishelbe said:


> Finally was able to take a photo of my special order
> 
> 
> 
> Chèvre, noir and gris Gris Tourterelle, brushed palladium hardware




What a special gal. A beauty. [emoji8] Congrats. I hope soon I can share my SO.


----------



## bagidiotic

mishelbe said:


> Finally was able to take a photo of my special order
> 
> Chèvre, noir and gris Gris Tourterelle, brushed palladium hardware



Woohooo 
Stunning 
Combo
100% love


----------



## Txoceangirl

mishelbe said:


> Finally was able to take a photo of my special order
> 
> 
> 
> Chèvre, noir and gris Gris Tourterelle, brushed palladium hardware




Congrats!  Very striking [emoji7]


----------



## mishelbe

Thank you so much Israeli_Flava, Sarah_sarah,  bagidiotic, Txoceangirl!   It's my first 25 and I absolutely love this size! 

I will try to post another photo to capture the real color.  Lighting was horrible and I did it on my iPhone.

I posted this earlier that my special order took about 6 months! Offered to place a special order in May, finalized design in June, got the call on Wednesday, Dec 16 and picked up Thursday, December 24.


----------



## ayc

mishelbe said:


> Finally was able to take a photo of my special order
> 
> Chèvre, noir and gris Gris Tourterelle, brushed palladium hardware



wow gorgeous!


----------



## mrswendychan

It is sooooooo beautiful!!!! Thanks for sharing the pic!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats mishelbe, your SO looks beautiful and love the contrast stiching especially on the handles [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Kelly_76

mishelbe said:


> Finally was able to take a photo of my special order
> 
> 
> 
> Chèvre, noir and gris Gris Tourterelle, brushed palladium hardware




Wow, your B looks absolutely stunning!
So classy and elegant, but also cool and very modern because of the HW!
You did very well, mishelbe! Congrats!


----------



## atomic110

mishelbe said:


> Finally was able to take a photo of my special order
> 
> Chèvre, noir and gris Gris Tourterelle, brushed palladium hardware


Wow, congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## sbelle

aluminum_siren said:


> just wanted to tell you guys my B finally arrived last month and the order was placed in April 2013



I am still waiting on mine from this time frame and I have pretty much given up.  Mine wasn't anything odd -- just a 35 Kelly in togo.  I figured for awhile that they were behind because of the smelly togo problem but now I just think it isn't coming.

Glad yours came in!


----------



## H for Hermes

Just received mine! It was placed Nov 2013!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

H for Hermes said:


> Just received mine! It was placed Nov 2013!



OOOOh wonderful! Let's see hun!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jmen

sbelle said:


> I am still waiting on mine from this time frame and I have pretty much given up.  Mine wasn't anything odd -- just a 35 Kelly in togo.  I figured for awhile that they were behind because of the smelly togo problem but now I just think it isn't coming.
> 
> Glad yours came in!



I have also given up on my SO.  Mine was a single color order, like you said nothing unusual.  Since I have found a chevre neutral color, Hermes can take the bag and sell it to someone else. I am finished playing wait and wait and hope you don't die before we get your order filled.  Sorry so many are playing the waiting game. Congrats to those whose bags arrive.


----------



## sbelle

jmen said:


> I am finished playing wait and wait and hope you don't die before we get your order filled.



Seriously!  I am sorry you've been waiting a long time too, but it is nice to know that I am not the only one!


----------



## MsHermesAU

jmen said:


> I have also given up on my SO.  Mine was a single color order, like you said nothing unusual.  Since I have found a chevre neutral color, Hermes can take the bag and sell it to someone else. I am finished playing wait and wait and hope you don't die before we get your order filled.  Sorry so many are playing the waiting game. Congrats to those whose bags arrive.



Awww I'm sorry jmen :cry: It really is bizarre how some people wait years, and others only weeks/ months for their SOs... and there doesn't seem to be much logic as to why it happens


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> I am still waiting on mine from this time frame and I have pretty much given up.  Mine wasn't anything odd -- just a 35 Kelly in togo.  I figured for awhile that they were behind because of the smelly togo problem but now I just think it isn't coming.
> 
> Glad yours came in!





jmen said:


> I have also given up on my SO.  Mine was a single color order, like you said nothing unusual.  Since I have found a chevre neutral color, Hermes can take the bag and sell it to someone else. I am finished playing wait and wait and hope you don't die before we get your order filled.  Sorry so many are playing the waiting game. Congrats to those whose bags arrive.



ITA

I've been avoiding a rant here because I am super happy for everyone that gets their bag.  From a business prospective, I just cannot understand why orders aren't completed in a more chronological manner!!!!


----------



## mp4

mishelbe said:


> Finally was able to take a photo of my special order
> 
> Chèvre, noir and gris Gris Tourterelle, brushed palladium hardware



Gorgeous!!!!  Congrats and enjoy!!!!


----------



## bluerosespf

H for Hermes said:


> Just received mine! It was placed Nov 2013!


This gives me hope. Mine is November 2013 too.


----------



## Serva1

H for Hermes said:


> Just received mine! It was placed Nov 2013!




Congrats, so glad yours finally arrived!


----------



## Serva1

sbelle said:


> I am still waiting on mine from this time frame and I have pretty much given up.  Mine wasn't anything odd -- just a 35 Kelly in togo.  I figured for awhile that they were behind because of the smelly togo problem but now I just think it isn't coming.
> 
> Glad yours came in!






jmen said:


> I have also given up on my SO.  Mine was a single color order, like you said nothing unusual.  Since I have found a chevre neutral color, Hermes can take the bag and sell it to someone else. I am finished playing wait and wait and hope you don't die before we get your order filled.  Sorry so many are playing the waiting game. Congrats to those whose bags arrive.




It's a complete mystery how the time for receiving an SO can vary so much. I understand if it's a question of materials but if the orders have been classic colours and leathers available more or less every season, then it is indeed strange. It's not nice to wait for something, seems like indefinitely, if one doesn't get an update.


----------



## sbelle

Serva1 said:


> It's not nice to wait for something, seems like indefinitely, if one doesn't get an update.



I think it makes it even more maddening that all they can say is the order did go in.  Seems like with technology they should be able to track it a little more than that.  They can see any purchase I have made, seems like they should lbe able to see more than "the order was placed".  But such is mystery of Hermes. 




mp4 said:


> ITA
> 
> I've been avoiding a rant here because I am super happy for everyone that gets their bag.  From a business prospective, I just cannot understand why orders aren't completed in a more chronological manner!!!!



*Mp4*. I've been trying not to rant too!  I love seeing our happy members post when their SO comes in!  But when I see that someone has received a togo bag after only 6 months it does make me think -  hey where's the one I ordered??


----------



## hopiko

mishelbe said:


> Finally was able to take a photo of my special order
> 
> Chèvre, noir and gris Gris Tourterelle, brushed palladium hardware



Wow!  Lovely bag!  So cool,with the brushed HW!  Congrats!

Chèvre is such a great leather!  Enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

mishelbe said:


> Finally was able to take a photo of my special order
> 
> Chèvre, noir and gris Gris Tourterelle, brushed palladium hardware



Lovely, simply lovely  ~ so elegant! Thanks for the pic!!!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Got lucky today thanks to my wonderful SA! 5 minutes...shortest wait for a SO ever! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MsHermesAU

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Got lucky today thanks to my wonderful SA! 5 minutes...shortest wait for a SO ever! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3284096



Was this a declined SO? Congrats on such a special find!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Mr Posh Spice [emoji1]


----------



## doves75

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Got lucky today thanks to my wonderful SA! 5 minutes...shortest wait for a SO ever! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3284096




Congrats Mr Posh Spice!! What size is this SO Kelly? Beautiful colors [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ochie

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Got lucky today thanks to my wonderful SA! 5 minutes...shortest wait for a SO ever! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3284096




Congrats! Is that Kelly 28?


----------



## periogirl28

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Got lucky today thanks to my wonderful SA! 5 minutes...shortest wait for a SO ever! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3284096



Congrats! It weird isn't it how people decline or forget about their SOs?! Unless it's the store SO quota. Been offered before as well, I guess you are right, that's the record for shortest wait ever!


----------



## SandySummer

I placed an SO in the fall (see below), what are the chances of being offered another this spring?


----------



## VickyB

bluerosespf said:


> This gives me hope. Mine is November 2013 too.



Me too! I'm waiting for one from 2013, one from 2014 and another from 2015.


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

Lovely colors and hardware!


----------



## **Chanel**

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Got lucky today thanks to my wonderful SA! 5 minutes...shortest wait for a SO ever! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3284096



I love this, many congratulations *Mr Posh Spice*!
Which combination is it, BE with Etain?


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

MsHermesAU said:


> Was this a declined SO? Congrats on such a special find!



Yes! Thank you!



Serva1 said:


> Congrats Mr Posh Spice [emoji1]



Thank you!



doves75 said:


> Congrats Mr Posh Spice!! What size is this SO Kelly? Beautiful colors [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;



Kelly 28.



ochie said:


> Congrats! Is that Kelly 28?



Correct!



periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! It weird isn't it how people decline or forget about their SOs?! Unless it's the store SO quota. Been offered before as well, I guess you are right, that's the record for shortest wait ever!



Haha...they must not be on TPF! I'm still stalking BOTH of my SO's I've placed!!



**Chanel** said:


> I love this, many congratulations *Mr Posh Spice*!
> Which combination is it, BE with Etain?



Thanks! Bleu Electric with Etoupe!


----------



## MSO13

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! It weird isn't it how people decline or forget about their SOs?! Unless it's the store SO quota. Been offered before as well, I guess you are right, that's the record for shortest wait ever!



I think it's fairly common, probably not among tPF members who are so enthusiastic about their orders but I was offered and bought one, the orderer waited 4 years for it and when it finally arrived, she had plenty of leather bags and was hunting exotics at that point so she was not inclined to buy. I think sometimes they just take too long and the urge is gone for some folks. 

I could also see some people not loving their combos when they come in. It's hard to choose from swatches and stitching samples after all.


----------



## periogirl28

MrsOwen3 said:


> I think it's fairly common, probably not among tPF members who are so enthusiastic about their orders but I was offered and bought one, the orderer waited 4 years for it and when it finally arrived, she had plenty of leather bags and was hunting exotics at that point so she was not inclined to buy. I think sometimes they just take too long and the urge is gone for some folks.
> 
> I could also see some people not loving their combos when they come in. It's hard to choose from swatches and stitching samples after all.



I see, thanks for sharing. 4 years is quite a long time, never had to wait that long for mine. Also agree, the combos are a challenge and sometimes bags might arrive with an unexpected change made by Paris which was not originally asked for. Sigh.


----------



## sunnie_518

My very first special ordered Kelly finally came in! It's Bleu sapphire with Rose Confetti in Chèvre sellier K28. I waited about 18months. Thanks for letting me share my joy here.


----------



## ayc

sunnie_518 said:


> View attachment 3287490
> 
> My very first special ordered Kelly finally came in! It's Bleu sapphire with Rose Confetti in Chèvre sellier K28. I waited about 18months. Thanks for letting me share my joy here.



OMG! its gorgeous!! 
congrats!


----------



## sunnie_518

ayc said:


> OMG! its gorgeous!!
> 
> congrats!




Thank you dear.


----------



## bagidiotic

sunnie_518 said:


> View attachment 3287490
> 
> My very first special ordered Kelly finally came in! It's Bleu sapphire with Rose Confetti in Chèvre sellier K28. I waited about 18months. Thanks for letting me share my joy here.



So beautiful
Terrific


----------



## sunnie_518

bagidiotic said:


> So beautiful
> Terrific



Thank you for the kind words


----------



## doves75

sunnie_518 said:


> View attachment 3287490
> 
> My very first special ordered Kelly finally came in! It's Bleu sapphire with Rose Confetti in Chèvre sellier K28. I waited about 18months. Thanks for letting me share my joy here.




Beautiful SO bag [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ochie

Does anybody know which takes longer to make Birkin or Kelly?


----------



## mygoodies

sunnie_518 said:


> View attachment 3287490
> 
> My very first special ordered Kelly finally came in! It's Bleu sapphire with Rose Confetti in Chèvre sellier K28. I waited about 18months. Thanks for letting me share my joy here.




OMGEEEEE yr Ms K is STUNNING. Bleu Saphire is 1 of my ultimate fave H Blues. Enjoy your beauty dear!


----------



## mygoodies

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Got lucky today thanks to my wonderful SA! 5 minutes...shortest wait for a SO ever! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3284096




WORLD RECORD!!!!! LOL You're soooo LUCKYYYYYYY! Love ittt! Many congratulations


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

mygoodies said:


> WORLD RECORD!!!!! LOL You're soooo LUCKYYYYYYY! Love ittt! Many congratulations



Thank you!!!


----------



## sunnie_518

mygoodies said:


> OMGEEEEE yr Ms K is STUNNING. Bleu Saphire is 1 of my ultimate fave H Blues. Enjoy your beauty dear!



Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ochie said:


> Does anybody know which takes longer to make Birkin or Kelly?



There is no rhyme or reason as to which bags get done first second or 3 years later...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Got lucky today thanks to my wonderful SA! 5 minutes...shortest wait for a SO ever! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3284096



Well isn't that just the most perfect bag for you!!!!! So happy this went to such a lovely pfer and not a reseller!!!! How are you liking the size?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sunnie_518 said:


> View attachment 3287490
> 
> My very first special ordered Kelly finally came in! It's Bleu sapphire with Rose Confetti in Chèvre sellier K28. I waited about 18months. Thanks for letting me share my joy here.



Wowzer! Your Kelly came out amazing!!!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

Israeli_Flava said:


> Well isn't that just the most perfect bag for you!!!!! So happy this went to such a lovely pfer and not a reseller!!!! How are you liking the size?



Haha thanks! It's actually for my mom so I hope she loves it!


----------



## mrs.posh

Is anyone here planning to make a SO this spring?


----------



## bagidiotic

mrs.posh said:


> Is anyone here planning to make a SO this spring?


Me!!!
My sm just offered me a so this  spring
Looking  forward


----------



## hopiko

SandySummer said:


> I placed an SO in the fall (see below), what are the chances of being offered another this spring?
> 
> View attachment 3284664



So funny, I placed mine current SO at almost the same time!  Your counter is so helpful, ..please post it from time to time so that I can keep track of mine!.

 The fastest I have ever received an SO from this store is 15 months but I am hoping 2016 arrival!!!  Good luck, I hope yours comes soon!

And, to answer your question, my store CURRENTLY doesn't let you have two SOs pending but in the past, they did.  That is the US, I think it is different in Europe and Asia.


----------



## hopiko

sunnie_518 said:


> View attachment 3287490
> 
> My very first special ordered Kelly finally came in! It's Bleu sapphire with Rose Confetti in Chèvre sellier K28. I waited about 18months. Thanks for letting me share my joy here.



Congratulations! What a pretty, happy bag...and a k28 in chèvre.....awesome!


----------



## hopiko

Mr Posh Spice said:


> Got lucky today thanks to my wonderful SA! 5 minutes...shortest wait for a SO ever! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3284096



Wow, what an eternity....what did you do to make the time pass quickly??

Seriously...congratulations, gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!  Hope your others arrive soon...can't wait to see them!


----------



## Mr Posh Spice

hopiko said:


> Wow, what an eternity....what did you do to make the time pass quickly??
> 
> Seriously...congratulations, gorgeous bag!  Enjoy!  Hope your others arrive soon...can't wait to see them!



Good thing I had my trusty phone with me haha!!! Thank you thank you! Now if only my 2 pending SO's would hurry up before they increase the prices again! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SandySummer

hopiko said:


> So funny, I placed mine current SO at almost the same time!  Your counter is so helpful, ..please post it from time to time so that I can keep track of mine!.
> 
> The fastest I have ever received an SO from this store is 15 months but I am hoping 2016 arrival!!!  Good luck, I hope yours comes soon!
> 
> And, to answer your question, my store CURRENTLY doesn't let you have two SOs pending but in the past, they did.  That is the US, I think it is different in Europe and Asia.




It's been 4 months/121 days [emoji3]

I am hoping that by bag will arrive this year. I have seen my exact SO combination (leather type, color and hardware) on a few resellers pages. I'm not sure if that is any indication of anything.


----------



## megt10

mrs.posh said:


> Is anyone here planning to make an SO this spring?



I am. I wasn't sure that I would be able to since I did a SO this fall but my SA said I could do another one. I am still waiting for my SO. I hope it arrives before July.


----------



## mrs.posh

megt10 said:


> I am. I wasn't sure that I would be able to since I did a SO this fall but my SA said I could do another one. I am still waiting for my SO. I hope it arrives before July.





bagidiotic said:


> Me!!!
> My sm just offered me a so this  spring
> Looking  forward



Amazing news! yay!

My SM did tell me I can do another one as well but I dont know what color of Birkin to get. I really want the Ultraviolet or Iris Birkin. Was this offered last season?

What colour/s are you thinking of?


----------



## megt10

mrs.posh said:


> Amazing news! yay!
> 
> My SM did tell me I can do another one as well but I dont know what color of Birkin to get. I really want the Ultraviolet or Iris Birkin. Was this offered last season?
> 
> What colour/s are you thinking of?



I am hoping that there will be something similar to BE in chevre. I am going to order a Kelly 28 with a longer strap for crossbody wear. It will just depend on what my color choices are. I now have several B's and only 1 Kelly in RJ so I am hoping for something totally different.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Elina0408 said:


> From March 2015 I was told not available! My very good friend in USA (that has tricoloured bags and  is a fan of them)  was also told not available anymore!
> Maybe Paris is allowed to do 3 coloured!?


I place my SOs in Paris and the Kelly order form doesn't even have a tricolor option. It has bicolor sangles/handle/interior with body a solid color, and solid exterior/contrast interior. However contrast stitching is available both inside and outside. I'm looking at the form right now - just two diagrams with choices.
No idea about the Birkin.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Any idea what colors are available yet? 
Which reds?


----------



## ceci

SandySummer said:


> It's been 4 months/121 days [emoji3]
> 
> I am hoping that by bag will arrive this year. I have seen my exact SO combination (leather type, color and hardware) on a few resellers pages. I'm not sure if that is any indication of anything.




Yours will come soon! Sending you luck! [emoji4] Mine is in Togo & ready in 4 months. Haven't stop by H yet. Also still need to decide on initials & placement.


----------



## MsHermesAU

hopiko said:


> And, to answer your question, my store CURRENTLY doesn't let you have two SOs pending but in the past, they did.  That is the US, I think it is different in Europe and Asia.



+1 My store doesn't allow this either


----------



## mrs.posh

texasgirliegirl said:


> Any idea what colors are available yet?
> Which reds?



I am going to speak to my SM today and will get an idea of the colors, I'll let you know what I find!


----------



## bagidiotic

mrs.posh said:


> I am going to speak to my SM today and will get an idea of the colors, I'll let you know what I find!


Thanks again
Very nice of you
Hopefully you can remember as many as possible 
haha


----------



## texasgirliegirl

mrs.posh said:


> I am going to speak to my SM today and will get an idea of the colors, I'll let you know what I find!



Oh thank you so much!!
Please try to remember if RC ( not Epsom) is a choice. 
I'm after a great red.


----------



## mrs.posh

texasgirliegirl said:


> Any idea what colors are available yet?
> Which reds?





bagidiotic said:


> Thanks again
> Very nice of you
> Hopefully you can remember as many as possible
> haha





texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh thank you so much!!
> Please try to remember if RC ( not Epsom) is a choice.
> I'm after a great red.



true, I will ask if I can have a list! They are good like that here. Stay tuned!


----------



## Giuliana

ceci said:


> Yours will come soon! Sending you luck! [emoji4] Mine is in Togo & ready in 4 months. Haven't stop by H yet. Also still need to decide on initials & placement.




Congrats! That's quite fast!! Hope to see pics soon.


----------



## Giuliana

mrs.posh said:


> true, I will ask if I can have a list! They are good like that here. Stay tuned!




That would be amazing! Hope you'll get the list. I'd love to know the color offerings in chevre.


----------



## mrs.posh

texasgirliegirl said:


> Oh thank you so much!!
> Please try to remember if RC ( not Epsom) is a choice.
> I'm after a great red.





Giuliana said:


> That would be amazing! Hope you'll get the list. I'd love to know the color offerings in chevre.



Hi ladies, I am unable to get any info soz. It is too early. They don't have the list yet and they don't know when they will receive it.

Anyone, heard anything about their SO placed in back in Nov yet?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## megt10

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I am unable to get any info soz. It is too early. They don't have the list yet and they don't know when they will receive it.
> 
> Anyone, heard anything about their SO placed in back in Nov yet?



Nothing yet for me. The only thing that I have been told is that my SO is expected before July.


----------



## duna

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I am unable to get any info soz. It is too early. They don't have the list yet and they don't know when they will receive
> 
> Anyone, heard anything about their SO placed in back in Nov yet?



In my part of Europe it's early, SOs are usually in April. I haven't heard anything about my November SOs....they usually say they take around 6 months, but, who knows?? Actually the SOs I placed in Nov 2014 arrived both after about 4 months, which really surprised me!! A SO I placed in Apr 2015 arrived last October while the other one I placed at the same time still hasn't arrived, go figure!!




megt10 said:


> Nothing yet for me. The only thing that I have been told is that my SO is expected before July.



Yes, that's the avarage timing they give you....fingers crossed!!


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I am unable to get any info soz. It is too early. They don't have the list yet and they don't know when they will receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone, heard anything about their SO placed in back in Nov yet?




Same info re the SO leather list. 
As I posted before, my SO placed in Oct was ready in 10 weeks, I just haven't picked it up yet. [emoji23]
All my SOs placed in Paris were ready in 6 months. The only one delayed was 13 months over the year they had to deal with the skunk bags.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I am unable to get any info soz. It is too early. They don't have the list yet and they don't know when they will receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone, heard anything about their SO placed in back in Nov yet?




I was told in the summer. Hahh I hope this summer and not in two summers. They said in Feb that it was accepted etc and so let's see. I am starting to feel a bit excited but scared as I am worried it will take years or something will happen.


----------



## mrs.posh

periogirl28 said:


> Same info re the SO leather list.
> As I posted before, my SO placed in Oct was ready in 10 weeks, I just haven't picked it up yet. [emoji23]
> All my SOs placed in Paris were ready in 6 months. The only one delayed was 13 months over the year they had to deal with the skunk bags.



Pick it up already haha!
I am wondering if they will let me do a SO in Paris in April, will they let me? It is not my home store though...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gosh I'm like on pins and needles waiting for the Spring round of SO colors. I really hope there are good colors in chevre....


----------



## mygoodies

Hello lovelies!

Does anyone know if K25 is an SO? Or can I just request for it as PO like regular Birkin? Has anyone seen or bought a K25 recently?

There isn't much info abt this size. Found a thread here but it stopped in 2013 

TIA[emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## mygoodies

mrs.posh said:


> Pick it up already haha!
> I am wondering if they will let me do a SO in Paris in April, will they let me? It is not my home store though...




Would LOVE to know if it's possible for non-French to place an SO in Paris too


----------



## bagidiotic

mygoodies said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> Does anyone know if K25 is an SO? Or can I just request for it as PO like regular Birkin? Has anyone seen or bought a K25 recently?
> 
> There isn't much info abt this size. Found a thread here but it stopped in 2013
> 
> TIA[emoji259][emoji259]


Yes both po and so possible
I got mine during xmas


----------



## mygoodies

bagidiotic said:


> Yes both po and so possible
> I got mine during xmas




Oh wow! Have u posted it somewhere dear? If so can u pls show me the link pretty please  
I'm contemplating on getting one. Do u like it so far?
THANL YOUUUUUU [emoji120]&#127996;


----------



## Sterre

mygoodies said:


> Oh wow! Have u posted it somewhere dear? If so can u pls show me the link pretty please
> I'm contemplating on getting one. Do u like it so far?
> THANL YOUUUUUU [emoji120]&#127996;




For sure you can PO it! You're quicker off in Paris though (k25 is hard to get overhere). Both last times I was there I saw K25's being offered. Saw a black retourner and an orange sellier being offered.


----------



## mrs.posh

Have you ladies seen this site? www.lecrin.jp

I absolutely died!
1. the prices are like 200% of the rrp from Hermes
2. i just realised how many more I need to get!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mrs.posh said:


> Have you ladies seen this site? www.lecrin.jp
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely died!
> 
> 1. the prices are like 200% of the rrp from Hermes
> 
> 2. i just realised how many more I need to get!!




Perhaps this should be posted on the resellers thread instead?

As it is, I didn't look at all of them, but the one I converted JPY -> USD was high but not much worse than most resellers. 

(back to topic)


----------



## megt10

israeli_flava said:


> gosh i'm like on pins and needles waiting for the spring round of so colors. I really hope there are good colors in chevre....



+1 :d


----------



## Giuliana

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies, I am unable to get any info soz. It is too early. They don't have the list yet and they don't know when they will receive it.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone, heard anything about their SO placed in back in Nov yet?




Thanks! Same at my store. I hope they will get the list soon.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> +1 :d



today is the fall/winter RTW show in Paris so that should be a good indicator of whats to come 
I cna't watch it but I'm hoping for LAGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Sparkledolll

mygoodies said:


> Hello lovelies!
> 
> Does anyone know if K25 is an SO? Or can I just request for it as PO like regular Birkin? Has anyone seen or bought a K25 recently?
> 
> There isn't much info abt this size. Found a thread here but it stopped in 2013
> 
> TIA[emoji259][emoji259]




Hi! When I was in Paris they had K25 in Colvert but another lady took it before my SA could show it to me so I think they are around, just in less quantities. [emoji6]


----------



## LuvBirkin

I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## bagidiotic

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.


Congrats  for such amazing  so
Truly  dreamy


----------



## SandySummer

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.



Beautiful!!! Congrats. 10 months isn't too bad at all


----------



## tonkamama

It's a bit late but I would like to comment that DH and I were offered a SO B40 in the yellow family from an overseas boutique.  Apparently the customer (a gentleman) did not come back for the bag for some political issue.  We did not look at it as size 40 too big for me and DH does not like the color.



MrsOwen3 said:


> I think it's fairly common, probably not among tPF members who are so enthusiastic about their orders but I was offered and bought one, the orderer waited 4 years for it and when it finally arrived, she had plenty of leather bags and was hunting exotics at that point so she was not inclined to buy. I think sometimes they just take too long and the urge is gone for some folks.
> 
> I could also see some people not loving their combos when they come in. It's hard to choose from swatches and stitching samples after all.





periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! It weird isn't it how people decline or forget about their SOs?! Unless it's the store SO quota. Been offered before as well, I guess you are right, that's the record for shortest wait ever!


----------



## periogirl28

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.



It's absolutely beautiful and yes, not counting is a good idea. Difficult but good!


----------



## Giuliana

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.


 
Gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## ochie

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.



so pretty! your kelly is almost the same as my B,mine is confetti with rose lipstick, I waited 9 months


----------



## jmen

A wise man said, you keep people waiting and they ponder your shortcomings.  


It is presently 16 months and the clock is still ticking.  Ya know where the pondering has taken me?  They can put it in a very dark, dark place where the sun never shines.  I was dumb enough to think hope was on the horizon when they said they would contact me when any neutral colored 28 arrived.  Apparently, H does not produce neutral colors any longer in a 28cm.  Who knew.    


(The last line was said tongue in cheek and not factual.)


----------



## Giuliana

jmen said:


> A wise man said, you keep people waiting and they ponder your shortcomings.
> 
> 
> It is presently 16 months and the clock is still ticking.  Ya know where the pondering has taken me?  They can put it in a very dark, dark place where the sun never shines.  I was dumb enough to think hope was on the horizon when they said they would contact me when any neutral colored 28 arrived.  Apparently, H does not produce neutral colors any longer in a 28cm.  Who knew.
> 
> 
> (The last line was said tongue in cheek and not factual.)


 
Sorry to hear you are still waiting. My SO took about 15 months, but that was a couple of years ago. It sounds like many SOs have been arriving in less time recently.

Is there anything about yours that would make it take longer, e.g. sellier construction or rare color or leather?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.



Absolutely gorgeous!!!!! Congrats on such an amazing piece!


----------



## jmen

Giuliana said:


> Sorry to hear you are still waiting. My SO took about 15 months, but that was a couple of years ago. It sounds like many SOs have been arriving in less time recently.
> 
> Is there anything about yours that would make it take longer, e.g. sellier construction or rare color or leather?



It was supposed to be chevre, a single color so nothing special in the grand scheme of SOs. To think the world was created in a week, so tis said.   What measure of time was a week then?  Could it have been calculated in H time?


----------



## brandee1002

Just picked my so ! It took about 5 months! Way fast than I though it would take


----------



## hopiko

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.



She is soooooooo pretty!  Congrats!  Enjoy her!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

brandee1002 said:


> Just picked my so ! It took about 5 months! Way fast than I though it would take



Congrats!  Please post pics!


----------



## MsHermesAU

brandee1002 said:


> Just picked my so ! It took about 5 months! Way fast than I though it would take



Oh wow, that's amazing! Didn't you only pick up your last SO recently as well? Fantastic


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brandee1002 said:


> Just picked my so ! It took about 5 months! Way fast than I though it would take



Big ol tease! 
Let's see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShyShy

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.



Oh my, it is so breathtaking!


----------



## pretty99

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.



another stunning beauty!!! congrats!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jmen said:


> It was supposed to be chevre, a single color so nothing special in the grand scheme of SOs. To think the world was created in a week, so tis said.   What measure of time was a week then?  Could it have been calculated in H time?



Awwww this is just not right and makes no sense! I'm so sorry dear


----------



## brandee1002

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  Please post pics!






I will post pics tomorrow ! Its night here and my lighting isn't that great 




MsHermesAU said:


> Oh wow, that's amazing! Didn't you only pick up your last SO recently as well? Fantastic




I was lucky enough to get offered a so last April and then again this October . I think I'm so'd out  though, which is fine by me ! I'm very happy 






Israeli_Flava said:


> Big ol tease!
> Let's see!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Tomorrow when I have some day light ! &#128516;


----------



## mp4

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.



Congrats!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## Serva1

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.




Congrats LuvB, your Kelly is a dreamcombo in pink. Very elegant and so special[emoji177]


----------



## starstarz

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.



Yeah yeah, we have the exact combo, but mine is in B25


----------



## jmen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwww this is just not right and makes no sense! I'm so sorry dear



Hug received   Me thinks we share the same h boo-teak.  Wishing you happier experiences there!


----------



## brandee1002

My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brandee1002 said:


> My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share



Ohhhh this color is stunning!!! Is it blue hydra??? So hard to tell! What is ont he inside???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jmen said:


> Hug received   Me thinks we share the same h boo-teak.  Wishing you happier experiences there!



Oh darling, I think I fired that boutique long ago 
After the way I was treated when I bought a skunk birkin, I won't even go to browse.


----------



## hopiko

brandee1002 said:


> My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share



Wow, Just WOW!  Hydra is such an amazing blue!  What is the inside!  Rose Jaipur? Rouge Casaque? Specs, please!

Congrats! So happy it came so soon....hoping mine will make it this year!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

brandee1002 said:


> My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share



Wowee! That is S.T.U.N.N.I.N.G! Congrats on a 5 month wait too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Wow, Just WOW!  Hydra is such an amazing blue!  What is the inside!  Rose Jaipur? Rouge Casaque? Specs, please!
> 
> Congrats! So happy it came so soon....hoping mine will make it this year!



Hmmmm... did you tell about YOURS??? I don't recall


----------



## Giuliana

brandee1002 said:


> My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share


 
Stunning color! Congrats!!


----------



## Giuliana

jmen said:


> It was supposed to be chevre, a single color so nothing special in the grand scheme of SOs. To think the world was created in a week, so tis said.   What measure of time was a week then?  Could it have been calculated in H time?


 
I hope yours arrives soon. It's really quite puzzling why some SOs come so quickly and others take a lot of time.


----------



## brandee1002

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh this color is stunning!!! Is it blue hydra??? So hard to tell! What is ont he inside???



Yes blue hydra and  capacine  sp?.. I'm so happy with how it came out


----------



## SandySummer

brandee1002 said:


> My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share




Stunning colors! Blue Hydra wasn't on the list when I placed my order in the fall, at least not the list that I looked at. I definitely would've picked it. Congrats again and I am extremely jealous!


----------



## sydgirl

brandee1002 said:


> My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share



Wow!! Congrats &#128153; bleu hydra is one of the best H blues! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## panthere55

brandee1002 said:


> My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share



Aaaahhhh it's so beautiful!!! Wear it please and I want proof


----------



## brandee1002

hopiko said:


> Wow, Just WOW!  Hydra is such an amazing blue!  What is the inside!  Rose Jaipur? Rouge Casaque? Specs, please!
> 
> Congrats! So happy it came so soon....hoping mine will make it this year!



It is capacine  sp? .  im really happy with how it came out 
. I wanted to do bamboo inside but unfortunately its wasn't available for interior 






periogirl28 said:


> Wowee! That is S.T.U.N.N.I.N.G! Congrats on a 5 month wait too!




Thank you ! I thought this bag would take years ! I was skeptical when  I saw it on the so list 






Giuliana said:


> Stunning color! Congrats!!




Thank you !






SandySummer said:


> Stunning colors! Blue Hydra wasn't on the list when I placed my order in the fall, at least not the list that I looked at. I definitely would've picked it. Congrats again and I am extremely jealous!






I was in the middle of making a so in a different color when my sa (who's favorite color is blue hydra ) said " hold on I wonder if b hydra is available?" And we both had to do a double take ! It was definitely available in the US.




sydgirl said:


> Wow!! Congrats &#128153; bleu hydra is one of the best H blues! Gorgeous bag!


Thank you ! I felt like I missed out on this color . so happy I got a chance to have it 








panthere55 said:


> Aaaahhhh it's so beautiful!!! Wear it please and I want proof



Lol I will ! Next week once I'm all moved it finally


----------



## mrs.posh

I feel like crying when my SM there is no guarantee for SO! Has anyone else been told this before??


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> I feel like crying when my SM there is no guarantee for SO! Has anyone else been told this before??




What do you mean, there is no guarantee SO will be approved exactly as you order it or no guarantee you will get one at all? The former is true, sometimes Paris will not be able to fulfil the order exactly as you request it, especially if you do not order it directly in Paris.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mrs.posh said:


> I feel like crying when my SM there is no guarantee for SO! Has anyone else been told this before??




Is she saying she may not guarantee you get a SO this time? Or that it may not be approved by Paris? Then you can change it. I gave a list of options so that I could avoid such problems. Maybe doing a list with options can help. 
So sorry this is happening to you. I understand it can get stressful.


----------



## mrs.posh

Sarah_sarah said:


> Is she saying she may not guarantee you get a SO this time? Or that it may not be approved by Paris? Then you can change it. I gave a list of options so that I could avoid such problems. Maybe doing a list with options can help.
> So sorry this is happening to you. I understand it can get stressful.





periogirl28 said:


> What do you mean, there is no guarantee SO will be approved exactly as you order it or no guarantee you will get one at all? The former is true, sometimes Paris will not be able to fulfil the order exactly as you request it, especially if you do not order it directly in Paris.



Yeah she said the wait could be long and there is no guarantee that I might ever receive it but the thing is my SO is so basic apart from pockets, lining and initial hot stamp!


----------



## megt10

mrs.posh said:


> Yeah she said the wait could be long and there is no guarantee that I might ever receive it but the thing is my SO is so basic apart from pockets, lining and initial hot stamp!



I didn't think pockets were an option anymore.


----------



## mrs.posh

megt10 said:


> I didn't think pockets were an option anymore.



Hi Meg. The SM gave me the option to do so and it was on the form he had me filled out...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> Yeah she said the wait could be long and there is no guarantee that I might ever receive it but the thing is my SO is so basic apart from pockets, lining and initial hot stamp!




It might  be that the leather/ colour combination is not currently offered?


----------



## megt10

mrs.posh said:


> Hi Meg. The SM gave me the option to do so and it was on the form he had me filled out...



Dang, I would have loved to add an extra pocket.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Spring has sprung and so have SOs. I'll post whatever intel I get but until then all I know is....this time I will order chèvre K28 sellier with contrast lining and stitching. If for some reason chèvre is totally impossible I'll order Clemence. I would LOVE inspiration!!
Since chèvre colors are always limited it's very hard to plan but I will need to order in a few weeks as soon as I have the list. Here are my current considerations for exterior. Bag will be PHW or brushed PHW:

Raisin
Dark blue (bleu nuit, indigo, etc.)
Bleu Saphir ( (if I end up with Clemence I will probably do this)
Bleu Electrique
Graphite or another dark grey (last year only Ardoise avail in chèvre)
Noir/Plomb (I have a Noir K32 w/ RH lining on order but it hasn't shown up yet, I could double down on a 28....)

I would match interior to stitching, so it would be something with some pop. I do want a contrast stitch. I have a Fauve So Flash K with Rubis contrast stitch and it's still very subtle when carried. There's a tPF member with a Vert Veronese K with (I think) Rose Shocking lining and stitching, and THAT is still a subtle and amazing bag. So probably a lining and stitch in BE, a purple, a red....even..a pink....

What would you order?? This will be my last K for a LONG time, certainly my last boutique one for a few years as my Kelly collection is pretty much dialed. I have gold Togo Retournè 28, Rouge H box Sellier 28, Fauve/Rubis So Flash 32 (I am re-homing this one), and a Noir Togo Sellier 32 on order, plus my new Prune Toolbox 26 that is a similar size and function.  So this one it seems should be a dark-mid neutral or a special color like BE. 
Thank you


----------



## carlinha

QuelleFromage said:


> Spring has sprung and so have SOs. I'll post whatever intel I get but until then all I know is....this time I will order chèvre K28 sellier with contrast lining and stitching. If for some reason chèvre is totally impossible I'll order Clemence. I would LOVE inspiration!!
> Since chèvre colors are always limited it's very hard to plan but I will need to order in a few weeks as soon as I have the list. Here are my current considerations for exterior. Bag will be PHW or brushed PHW:
> 
> Raisin
> Dark blue (bleu nuit, indigo, etc.)
> Bleu Saphir ( (if I end up with Clemence I will probably do this)
> Bleu Electrique
> Graphite or another dark grey (last year only Ardoise avail in chèvre)
> Noir/Plomb (I have a Noir K32 w/ RH lining on order but it hasn't shown up yet, I could double down on a 28....)
> 
> I would match interior to stitching, so it would be something with some pop. I do want a contrast stitch. I have a Fauve So Flash K with Rubis contrast stitch and it's still very subtle when carried. There's a tPF member with a Vert Veronese K with (I think) Rose Shocking lining and stitching, and THAT is still a subtle and amazing bag. So probably a lining and stitch in BE, a purple, a red....even..a pink....
> 
> What would you order?? This will be my last K for a LONG time, certainly my last boutique one for a few years as my Kelly collection is pretty much dialed. I have gold Togo Retournè 28, Rouge H box Sellier 28, Fauve/Rubis So Flash 32 (I am re-homing this one), and a Noir Togo Sellier 32 on order, plus my new Prune Toolbox 26 that is a similar size and function.  So this one it seems should be a dark-mid neutral or a special color like BE.
> Thank you



oohhh so exciting!!
i would do BE with a purple contrast stitch and interior... still contrast but subtle!
or reverse like raisin leather and BE stitch/interior.... (my 2nd choice since you have a prune TB already so this would be somewhat repetitive in color)

good luck *QF*!!!


----------



## Daisu

QuelleFromage said:


> Spring has sprung and so have SOs. I'll post whatever intel I get but until then all I know is....this time I will order chèvre K28 sellier with contrast lining and stitching. If for some reason chèvre is totally impossible I'll order Clemence. I would LOVE inspiration!!
> Since chèvre colors are always limited it's very hard to plan but I will need to order in a few weeks as soon as I have the list. Here are my current considerations for exterior. Bag will be PHW or brushed PHW:
> 
> Raisin
> Dark blue (bleu nuit, indigo, etc.)
> Bleu Saphir ( (if I end up with Clemence I will probably do this)
> Bleu Electrique
> Graphite or another dark grey (last year only Ardoise avail in chèvre)
> Noir/Plomb (I have a Noir K32 w/ RH lining on order but it hasn't shown up yet, I could double down on a 28....)
> 
> I would match interior to stitching, so it would be something with some pop. I do want a contrast stitch. I have a Fauve So Flash K with Rubis contrast stitch and it's still very subtle when carried. There's a tPF member with a Vert Veronese K with (I think) Rose Shocking lining and stitching, and THAT is still a subtle and amazing bag. So probably a lining and stitch in BE, a purple, a red....even..a pink....
> 
> What would you order?? This will be my last K for a LONG time, certainly my last boutique one for a few years as my Kelly collection is pretty much dialed. I have gold Togo Retournè 28, Rouge H box Sellier 28, Fauve/Rubis So Flash 32 (I am re-homing this one), and a Noir Togo Sellier 32 on order, plus my new Prune Toolbox 26 that is a similar size and function.  So this one it seems should be a dark-mid neutral or a special color like BE.
> Thank you




How fun!  

My vote would go towards a navy/blue sapphire, since you have a gold, rouge h, prune (TB), and noir in your collection and you seem to gravitate towards classic neutrals. Maybe BE if you're feeling adventurous  I tend to go for darker colors and my BE is sometimes a bit brighter than I'm used to, although BE in chèvre seems to be a bit darker. I would LOVE a k28 sellier in chèvre but one SA told me they don't do sellier in chèvre and another told me that recent chèvre sellier orders have been cancelled  I really hope you are able to get one, though!!


----------



## rosebud_7

How exciting!!  Special order season is upon us!!  Based on your options and what you already have, I would say do either indigo/blue nuit or blue sapphire Chevre exterior with raisin interior  I think the dark blue with purple would be subtle enough but also interesting enough to really stun!

If raisin isn't available, look at rouge grenat as an interior!  It looks pretty similar to rubis IMO and is a really pretty purple based red that will really stand out!

Let us know what you choose!  I love reading about everyone's special orders!  So exciting!


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> Spring has sprung and so have SOs. I'll post whatever intel I get but until then all I know is....this time I will order chèvre K28 sellier with contrast lining and stitching. If for some reason chèvre is totally impossible I'll order Clemence. I would LOVE inspiration!!
> Since chèvre colors are always limited it's very hard to plan but I will need to order in a few weeks as soon as I have the list. Here are my current considerations for exterior. Bag will be PHW or brushed PHW:
> 
> Raisin
> Dark blue (bleu nuit, indigo, etc.)
> Bleu Saphir ( (if I end up with Clemence I will probably do this)
> Bleu Electrique
> Graphite or another dark grey (last year only Ardoise avail in chèvre)
> Noir/Plomb (I have a Noir K32 w/ RH lining on order but it hasn't shown up yet, I could double down on a 28....)
> 
> I would match interior to stitching, so it would be something with some pop. I do want a contrast stitch. I have a Fauve So Flash K with Rubis contrast stitch and it's still very subtle when carried. There's a tPF member with a Vert Veronese K with (I think) Rose Shocking lining and stitching, and THAT is still a subtle and amazing bag. So probably a lining and stitch in BE, a purple, a red....even..a pink....
> 
> What would you order?? This will be my last K for a LONG time, certainly my last boutique one for a few years as my Kelly collection is pretty much dialed. I have gold Togo Retournè 28, Rouge H box Sellier 28, Fauve/Rubis So Flash 32 (I am re-homing this one), and a Noir Togo Sellier 32 on order, plus my new Prune Toolbox 26 that is a similar size and function.  So this one it seems should be a dark-mid neutral or a special color like BE.
> Thank you


Blue electrique  +graphite seems gd
Maybe we should  wait for  more colors leathers  availability when list out


----------



## oo_let_me_see

How exciting! I don't have any real input but to say I love this subforum... In other forums, you get, "Go with whatever makes you happy..." Here, you ladies get down to the nitty gritty! [emoji13]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Daisu said:


> How fun!
> 
> My vote would go towards a navy/blue sapphire, since you have a gold, rouge h, prune (TB), and noir in your collection and you seem to gravitate towards classic neutrals. Maybe BE if you're feeling adventurous  I tend to go for darker colors and my BE is sometimes a bit brighter than I'm used to, although BE in chèvre seems to be a bit darker. I would LOVE a k28 sellier in chèvre but one SA told me they don't do sellier in chèvre and another told me that recent chèvre sellier orders have been cancelled  I really hope you are able to get one, though!!



Thank you Daisu!! My chèvre sellier order last year was changed to Togo, so it is entirely possible that will happen again. If it does, I think Bleu Saphir or BE is the way as both are so lovely in Clemence which would be my second choice. 



rosebud_7 said:


> How exciting!!  Special order season is upon us!!  Based on your options and what you already have, I would say do either indigo/blue nuit or blue sapphire Chevre exterior with raisin interior  I think the dark blue with purple would be subtle enough but also interesting enough to really stun!
> 
> If raisin isn't available, look at rouge grenat as an interior!  It looks pretty similar to rubis IMO and is a really pretty purple based red that will really stand out!
> 
> Let us know what you choose!  I love reading about everyone's special orders!  So exciting!



I like these combo ideas! Subtle but with contrast stitch will still be a bit daring (well, daring to me  )



carlinha said:


> oohhh so exciting!!
> i would do BE with a purple contrast stitch and interior... still contrast but subtle!
> or reverse like raisin leather and BE stitch/interior.... (my 2nd choice since you have a prune TB already so this would be somewhat repetitive in color)
> 
> good luck *QF*!!!



Oooh carlinha nice....BE is definitely way up the list. It's just not as nice in chèvre and I would love to order chèvre this time!



bagidiotic said:


> Blue electrique  +graphite seems gd
> Maybe we should  wait for  more colors leathers  availability when list out



I love the BE/graphite Double Sens, it's a fantastic combo. 
I know we don't know availability yet....am just trying to prep because last year I was unprepared with a few sets of choices, and once I had the list so much was unavailable. This time I'd like to just place the order and not overthink. There is also the fact that my black bag may show up in three years' time, so maybe I should order another one....anyway, talk about luxury problems!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you Daisu!! My chèvre sellier order last year was changed to Togo, so it is entirely possible that will happen again. If it does, I think Bleu Saphir or BE is the way as both are so lovely in Clemence which would be my second choice.
> 
> 
> 
> I like these combo ideas! Subtle but with contrast stitch will still be a bit daring (well, daring to me  )
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh carlinha nice....BE is definitely way up the list. It's just not as nice in chèvre and I would love to order chèvre this time!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the BE/graphite Double Sens, it's a fantastic combo.
> I know we don't know availability yet....am just trying to prep because last year I was unprepared with a few sets of choices, and once I had the list so much was unavailable. This time I'd like to just place the order and not overthink. There is also the fact that my black bag may show up in three years' time, so maybe I should order another one....anyway, talk about luxury problems!



I would request blue sapphire chèvre ( or clemence) with a pink lining/ stitching.


----------



## mp4

carlinha said:


> oohhh so exciting!!
> i would do BE with a purple contrast stitch and interior... still contrast but subtle!
> or reverse like raisin leather and BE stitch/interior.... (my 2nd choice since you have a prune TB already so this would be somewhat repetitive in color)
> 
> good luck *QF*!!!



I ordered raisin with BE interior 18 months ago.  If it would ever show up, I would have a real time example!  This said, I'm clearly a fan of this combo!  +1!


----------



## Junior Mints

Sorry if this is a silly question. Is the black croc with black hardware a Special Order item? I ask because I don't see the horse shoe stamp on the ones I see on the website.


----------



## bagidiotic

Junior Mints said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question. Is the black croc with black hardware a Special Order item? I ask because I don't see the horse shoe stamp on the ones I see on the website.


They are not special  order
They are limited edition  so black collection


----------



## purplepoodles

bagidiotic said:


> Blue electrique  +graphite seems gd
> Maybe we should  wait for  more colors leathers  availability when list out




Another vote for blue to fill a colour gap.


----------



## carlinha

mp4 said:


> I ordered raisin with BE interior 18 months ago.  If it would ever show up, I would have a real time example!  This said, I'm clearly a fan of this combo!  +1!



woohoo i imagine that to be a stunning combo!  i hope you get it soon!!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Junior Mints

bagidiotic said:


> They are not special  order
> They are limited edition  so black collection




Ah I see. Thank you. Is it something that you have to be offered at some point? Or have they stopped making them?


----------



## bags to die for

The so black collection was a special edition a couple of years ago. Hermes tends not to repeat themselves, but sometimes they do a variation later on.


----------



## mrs.posh

QuelleFromage said:


> Spring has sprung and so have SOs. I'll post whatever intel I get but until then all I know is....this time I will order chèvre K28 sellier with contrast lining and stitching. If for some reason chèvre is totally impossible I'll order Clemence. I would LOVE inspiration!!
> Since chèvre colors are always limited it's very hard to plan but I will need to order in a few weeks as soon as I have the list. Here are my current considerations for exterior. Bag will be PHW or brushed PHW:
> 
> Raisin
> Dark blue (bleu nuit, indigo, etc.)
> Bleu Saphir ( (if I end up with Clemence I will probably do this)
> Bleu Electrique
> Graphite or another dark grey (last year only Ardoise avail in chèvre)
> Noir/Plomb (I have a Noir K32 w/ RH lining on order but it hasn't shown up yet, I could double down on a 28....)
> 
> I would match interior to stitching, so it would be something with some pop. I do want a contrast stitch. I have a Fauve So Flash K with Rubis contrast stitch and it's still very subtle when carried. There's a tPF member with a Vert Veronese K with (I think) Rose Shocking lining and stitching, and THAT is still a subtle and amazing bag. So probably a lining and stitch in BE, a purple, a red....even..a pink....
> 
> What would you order?? This will be my last K for a LONG time, certainly my last boutique one for a few years as my Kelly collection is pretty much dialed. I have gold Togo Retournè 28, Rouge H box Sellier 28, Fauve/Rubis So Flash 32 (I am re-homing this one), and a Noir Togo Sellier 32 on order, plus my new Prune Toolbox 26 that is a similar size and function.  So this one it seems should be a dark-mid neutral or a special color like BE.
> Thank you



OMG I cannot wait for this new round of SOs!!

Let us know if you find out more, I'm meeting my SM early April to discuss options for SO

Love to all of you from Mauritius!


----------



## ceci

Questions for initials: I know it can done with 2 or 3 letters. Can we mix with number too? TIA!


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> Questions for initials: I know it can done with 2 or 3 letters. Can we mix with number too? TIA!


What my sm shown me before only alphabet
Afair


----------



## ceci

bagidiotic said:


> What my sm shown me before only alphabet
> Afair




Thanks bagidiotic! On my way to figure out now...hard to decide...


----------



## ahhgoo

Very cute !


----------



## ceci

bagidiotic said:


> What my sm shown me before only alphabet
> Afair




Answering my own question. 
Both Alphabet & Number can be done! 
Also in between 2 letters, you can add  "." or  "-" too! 
Can't to see how it turns out!


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> Answering my own question.
> Both Alphabet & Number can be done!
> Also in between 2 letters, you can add  "." or  "-" too!
> Can't to see how it turns out!


That's great
Happy deciding


----------



## ceci

bagidiotic said:


> That's great
> Happy deciding




Thank you! Super excited to see my baby IRL! No longer a dream! [emoji1] DH came along & had some champagne toasting too! &#127870; SA is so great & helpful. What a great experience indeed! The wait was only 4 months & way sooner that we expected! Happy dance! Now waiting to get the complete package with the initials embossed to mark this unique SO!


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> Thank you! Super excited to see my baby IRL! No longer a dream! [emoji1] DH came along & had some champagne toasting too! &#127870; SA is so great & helpful. What a great experience indeed! The wait was only 4 months & way sooner that we expected! Happy dance! Now waiting to get the complete package with the initials embossed to mark this unique SO!


Wonderful 
Splendid  moment


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> Answering my own question.
> Both Alphabet & Number can be done!
> Also in between 2 letters, you can add  "." or  "-" too!
> Can't to see how it turns out!



Good to know!!!
SO happy for you!!!
Did you already reveal the bag?


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> Good to know!!!
> 
> SO happy for you!!!
> 
> Did you already reveal the bag?




Thanks IF! Not yet since I don't officially received my SO yet [emoji28] SA just ship clochette to NYC as I just paid & confirmed my initials over the weekend! The bag itself is on its way. Soon...very soon! [emoji1]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> Thanks IF! Not yet since I don't officially received my SO yet [emoji28] SA just ship clochette to NYC as I just paid & confirmed my initials over the weekend! The bag itself is on its way. Soon...very soon! [emoji1]



You had to pay to have your initials put on the clouchette? &#55357;&#56883;

Can't wait to see your new baby!!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Maybe a silly question; can i keep submit special order once one is arrive? Is there a limit or anyone experienced more than 1 SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

Orangefanatic said:


> Maybe a silly question; can i keep submit special order once one is arrive? Is there a limit or anyone experienced more than 1 SO?


Hi, the rules change but currently (in US) you can only have one SO open at a time.  Once that arrives, you can order during the next SO window...usually April/May and October/November.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Orangefanatic said:


> Maybe a silly question; can i keep submit special order once one is arrive? Is there a limit or anyone experienced more than 1 SO?


There are quite a few of us here waiting for more than one SO. 
At least in Europe, there's no restriction - I ordered in April 2015 (bag has not arrived), was offered in fall 2015 and again for this coming spring.


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> You had to pay to have your initials put on the clouchette? &#55357;&#56883;
> 
> Can't wait to see your new baby!!!




No. I made a trip to H & paid for the B25 in store first. Then SA shown me the options for initials. As I decided to have it embossed on the clochette, only the clochette is sending to NYC. FedEx is supposed to send me the bag & other items to me today [emoji7]


----------



## duna

QuelleFromage said:


> There are quite a few of us here waiting for more than one SO.
> *At least in Europe, there's no restriction *- I ordered in April 2015 (bag has not arrived), was offered in fall 2015 and again for this coming spring.



This. I'm waiting for 3 SOs: 1 from April 2015 and 2 from November 2015.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> No. I made a trip to H & paid for the B25 in store first. Then SA shown me the options for initials. As I decided to have it embossed on the clochette, only the clochette is sending to NYC. FedEx is supposed to send me the bag & other items to me today [emoji7]



Ohhhh ok. I had my initials done when the bag was made so I was like...they charged her extra??? That makes sense.... OMG I'm so excited for you!!! Post right away!!! Dying to see babe!


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh ok. I had my initials done when the bag was made so I was like...they charged her extra??? That makes sense.... OMG I'm so excited for you!!! Post right away!!! Dying to see babe!




[emoji24] Missed the FedEx delivery truck! Gotta take my kids to dentist...Thinking if I should drive 30mins to the center to pick up myself when the truck gets back [emoji28]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> [emoji24] Missed the FedEx delivery truck! Gotta take my kids to dentist...Thinking if I should drive 30mins to the center to pick up myself when the truck gets back [emoji28]



OH NOOOOO!!!! 
I CAN'T SEE HOW YOU WON'T DRIVE THERE. ... IT'S YOUR SOOOOO  YOU WONT SLEEP TONITE SO MIGHT AS WELL GO COLLECT IT!


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> OH NOOOOO!!!!
> I CAN'T SEE HOW YOU WON'T DRIVE THERE. ... IT'S YOUR SOOOOO  YOU WONT SLEEP TONITE SO MIGHT AS WELL GO COLLECT IT!




I would definitely drive there for an SO [emoji2]!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sterre said:


> I would definitely drive there for an SO [emoji2]!!



Yea, when I got the call, I took the next day off work to make the 3  hour drive  I couldn't wait for the weekend...
I'm sure she will go


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> OH NOOOOO!!!!
> I CAN'T SEE HOW YOU WON'T DRIVE THERE. ... IT'S YOUR SOOOOO  YOU WONT SLEEP TONITE SO MIGHT AS WELL GO COLLECT IT!






Sterre said:


> I would definitely drive there for an SO [emoji2]!!






Israeli_Flava said:


> Yea, when I got the call, I took the next day off work to make the 3  hour drive  I couldn't wait for the weekend...
> I'm sure she will go




You ladies are right! Couldn't leave my baby inside the FedEx Center for another night!! So I took my other mini to greet my new mini &#129303; Will post reveal photos in New Purchase thread once I get to snap some daylight photos! It's awesome to get the exact design & colors that I've been dreaming of for years [emoji56]


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> You ladies are right! Couldn't leave my baby inside the FedEx Center for another night!! So I took my other mini to greet my new mini &#129303; Will post reveal photos in New Purchase thread once I get to snap some daylight photos! It's awesome to get the exact design & colors that I've been dreaming of for years [emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3315047


Woohooo
You make it
Heart pumping pumping 
Haha


----------



## Serva1

Well done ceci [emoji1] So exciting to see your dreambag [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bastardino6

QuelleFromage said:


> There are quite a few of us here waiting for more than one SO.
> At least in Europe, there's no restriction - I ordered in April 2015 (bag has not arrived), was offered in fall 2015 and again for this coming spring.











duna said:


> This. I'm waiting for 3 SOs: 1 from April 2015 and 2 from November 2015.



Can I ask what you lovely ladies ordered? I put in a SO this past round and I'm curious what kind of orders haven't been fulfilled compared to the orders that have a fast turnaround. Tia


----------



## Sterre

ceci said:


> You ladies are right! Couldn't leave my baby inside the FedEx Center for another night!! So I took my other mini to greet my new mini &#129303; Will post reveal photos in New Purchase thread once I get to snap some daylight photos! It's awesome to get the exact design & colors that I've been dreaming of for years [emoji56]
> 
> View attachment 3315047




Can't wait to see!! I'm so impatient would have definitely packed up my twins (they are two, it's a challenge ) and go get it asap [emoji4]


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yea, when I got the call, I took the next day off work to make the 3  hour drive  I couldn't wait for the weekend...
> I'm sure she will go




Would have done the same! For me paris is a 3 hour one way trip. Should go more often to try, however it's hard to do with twin toddlers around [emoji85]. For picking up an SO though... It do the same, take the day off and go go go [emoji4]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

QuelleFromage said:


> There are quite a few of us here waiting for more than one SO.
> At least in Europe, there's no restriction - I ordered in April 2015 (bag has not arrived), was offered in fall 2015 and again for this coming spring.




Really? In Swiss we seem to have one. Go figure.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bastardino6 said:


> Can I ask what you lovely ladies ordered? I put in a SO this past round and I'm curious what kind of orders haven't been fulfilled compared to the orders that have a fast turnaround. Tia


There doesn't seem to be rhyme or reason - some are waiting for exotic combos and some for simple one-color orders. In fact very few of us are waiting for anything crazy (like, I don't know, tricolor Barenia sellier K20 with guilloche hardware and extra long handles) (which would actually be hideous) 

Personally I am waiting on K32 noir togo sellier with Rouge H interior and interior contrast stitch (interior stitching is black), palladium brossé HW, no pockets. Not too weird....


----------



## koeeeee

My SO from April 2015 was ready in November 2015.


----------



## aosyd

I have a stupid question&#65292;how to get a SO&#65311;Spending enough money&#65311;


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh ok. I had my initials done when the bag was made so I was like...they charged her extra??? That makes sense.... OMG I'm so excited for you!!! Post right away!!! Dying to see babe!






Serva1 said:


> Well done ceci [emoji1] So exciting to see your dreambag [emoji173]&#65039;






Sterre said:


> Can't wait to see!! I'm so impatient would have definitely packed up my twins (they are two, it's a challenge ) and go get it asap [emoji4]




Share the some photos in New Purchase Thread. Thanks for the encouragement! It's an awesome feeling to get my dream combo, though I wish it's chèvre. [emoji28]


----------



## Anchanel79

Mine took 4 months. Ordered in 11/2015. Got it this morning. B30 duo combo in chevre.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aosyd said:


> I have a stupid question&#65292;how to get a SO&#65311;Spending enough money&#65311;



In a nutshell... Yes. SO's are offered to VIP customers... VIP = $$$$$$


----------



## Junior Mints

I travel to Paris often so FSH has become my 'local' store. I'll be going in April and I was thinking of asking whether I can place a SO Birkin/Kelly. Does anyone here have experience in placing a SO at FSH? TIA!


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> There doesn't seem to be rhyme or reason - some are waiting for exotic combos and some for simple one-color orders. In fact very few of us are waiting for anything crazy (like, I don't know, tricolor Barenia sellier K20 with guilloche hardware and extra long handles) (which would actually be hideous)
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I am waiting on K32 noir togo sellier with Rouge H interior and interior contrast stitch (interior stitching is black), palladium brossé HW, no pockets. Not too weird....




Agree with first paragraph. Your order sounds perfectly amazing and I never considered interior contrast stitch. Wow!


----------



## periogirl28

aosyd said:


> I have a stupid question&#65292;how to get a SO&#65311;Spending enough money&#65311;




Spending enough money across all departments help. [emoji1]


----------



## rmr2122

Does anyone know if it is possible to special order small leather goods such as wallets? I am looking for an MC2 Edison in ostrich.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rmr2122 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to special order small leather goods such as wallets? I am looking for an MC2 Edison in ostrich.



Yes it is but I'm not sure all types of wallets are available for SO.


----------



## Daisu

rmr2122 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to special order small leather goods such as wallets? I am looking for an MC2 Edison in ostrich.




You could try to PO this wallet. Our SM very kindly helped us PO an ostrich men's wallet.


----------



## periogirl28

Junior Mints said:


> I travel to Paris often so FSH has become my 'local' store. I'll be going in April and I was thinking of asking whether I can place a SO Birkin/Kelly. Does anyone here have experience in placing a SO at FSH? TIA!




If you have a regular SA its best to ask, perhaps they can look at your purchase history and offer it.


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> Agree with first paragraph. Your order sounds perfectly amazing and I never considered interior contrast stitch. Wow!


Thanks periogirl! The interior stitch was my SA's idea. I wish I had ordered a 28, but you live you learn!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrs.posh

Hi ladies - so I spoke to my SM again about my SOs not being "guaranteed" so she said it will DEFINITELY come but just don't know when...I am happy again as I really want my combo!  

I am going to Paris in two just to pay a visit to FSH and will try to score something then too.

Hope you all are having a good Monday!


----------



## bagidiotic

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies - so I spoke to my SM again about my SOs not being "guaranteed" so she said it will DEFINITELY come but just don't know when...I am happy again as I really want my combo!
> 
> I am going to Paris in two just to pay a visit to FSH and will try to score something then too.
> 
> Hope you all are having a good Monday!


Wonderful news
Have a fabulous trip too
Goooood luck


----------



## QuelleFromage

rmr2122 said:


> Does anyone know if it is possible to special order small leather goods such as wallets? I am looking for an MC2 Edison in ostrich.


You can have your store so a search as well - I wanted this same wallet in Barenia for my husband and my store searched all of Europe, and shipped it to the US. If it exists they will likely find it.


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies - so I spoke to my SM again about my SOs not being "guaranteed" so she said it will DEFINITELY come but just don't know when...I am happy again as I really want my combo!
> 
> I am going to Paris in two just to pay a visit to FSH and will try to score something then too.
> 
> Hope you all are having a good Monday!



Woohoo! Do please keep us posted!


----------



## SandySummer

Hast this round of SOs opened up? Or will it be later in April?


----------



## rmr2122

QuelleFromage said:


> You can have your store so a search as well - I wanted this same wallet in Barenia for my husband and my store searched all of Europe, and shipped it to the US. If it exists they will likely find it.



I bet it is beautiful in Barenia!! Could you post or send me some photos?


----------



## ceci

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks periogirl! The interior stitch was my SA's idea. I wish I had ordered a 28, but you live you learn!




Interesting to know about interior stitch! Maybe my next SO if I ever got lucky being invited again?!

Actually, I just find out I can request two colors for outside contrast stitching for bi-color! I didn't know before & probably worry if I did it wrong for my first SO. I only asked for one color stitch throughout. Not sure if that make the craftsmanship a little bit easier & end up my SO was able to complete within 3 months from order to receive the shipment in store? Nov 2015 - Feb 2016. Out of my expectation in term of the waiting time frame. And I finally picked up a month later.

Here I wish whoever is still waiting for the SOs will get them very soon! Sometimes I may wonder if the colors, the leather & even the size matter. As a crafter, materials are usually sorted out by categories & then often working within the same collection/group & then move on to next.


----------



## mrs.posh

Ladies ladies, has anyone done their SO yet? I've been given a green light so I'm thinking of combo's now. 

I don't know when exactly it is though...


----------



## bagidiotic

mrs.posh said:


> Ladies ladies, has anyone done their SO yet? I've been given a green light so I'm thinking of combo's now.
> 
> I don't know when exactly it is though...


Green  light given?
Your sm should be  able  tell you opening  periods  and color list


----------



## mrs.posh

bagidiotic said:


> Green  light given?
> Your sm should be  able  tell you opening  periods  and color list



Yeah he said this month, I'm waiting for the offered colours and leather types...I'm too excited!

Are you doing an SO this round?


----------



## bagidiotic

mrs.posh said:


> Yeah he said this month, I'm waiting for the offered colours and leather types...I'm too excited!
> 
> Are you doing an SO this round?


Then he  should  be  able  tel you  when the dates
If colors are to my liking i will do
Otherwise  i wait next round
Unless my sm allows  me  to  do croco


----------



## steffy000

Is Blue Electric a Special Order color? Meaning I can only buy a BE Birkin if offered an SO?


----------



## bagidiotic

steffy000 said:


> Is Blue Electric a Special Order color? Meaning I can only buy a BE Birkin if offered an SO?


If you're  being offered a so
You can do within listed colors only
In various  leathers  to your liking


----------



## Daisu

steffy000 said:


> Is Blue Electric a Special Order color? Meaning I can only buy a BE Birkin if offered an SO?




If I understand you correctly, as far as I know, BE items still come in once in a while. I got a BE K a few months ago, not an SO.


----------



## steffy000

Daisu said:


> If I understand you correctly, as far as I know, BE items still come in once in a while. I got a BE K a few months ago, not an SO.




Yes, that was my question, thank you so much!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

steffy000 said:


> Is Blue Electric a Special Order color? Meaning I can only buy a BE Birkin if offered an SO?



BE was offered as one of the colors available to SO in the fall.  It Is/was also available generally as I bought a BE Kelly from a boutique in November.  The bag is clemence  which really holds the color well!


----------



## steffy000

hopiko said:


> BE was offered as one of the colors available to SO in the fall.  It Is/was also available generally as I bought a BE Kelly from a boutique in November.  The bag is clemence  which really holds the color well!


Thanks for the info! I imagine BE in Clemence must be extraordinary, lucky you!


----------



## Kkho

My first SO offer from my lovely SA today. I've put in a few color combinations that I want. As SM was not in the store both yesterday and today, she doesn't seem to know what colors are on offer. 
Hopefully I will hear from her soon. BE in chèvre is my top priority. So wish all BE lovers good luck!


----------



## hopiko

Kkho said:


> My first SO offer from my lovely SA today. I've put in a few color combinations that I want. As SM was not in the store both yesterday and today, she doesn't seem to know what colors are on offer.
> Hopefully I will hear from her soon. BE in chèvre is my top priority. So wish all BE lovers good luck!



Congrats!  So exciting!  Do post colors as soon as you know!  It is such a fun process followed by such a LONG wait


----------



## Pursebop

LuvBirkin said:


> I've forbade myself to count the days for my SOs, so it is a nice surprise to receive this piece in 10 months' time. Kelly 28, Rose Sakura + Rose Lipstick in Chèvre Mysore with brushed gold hardware.


*beautiful combination, congratulations on your SO *


----------



## Pursebop

QuelleFromage said:


> There doesn't seem to be rhyme or reason - some are waiting for exotic combos and some for simple one-color orders. In fact very few of us are waiting for anything crazy (like, I don't know, tricolor Barenia sellier K20 with guilloche hardware and extra long handles) (which would actually be hideous)
> 
> Personally I am waiting on K32 noir togo sellier with Rouge H interior and interior contrast stitch (interior stitching is black), palladium brossé HW, no pockets. Not too weird....





ceci said:


> Interesting to know about interior stitch! Maybe my next SO if I ever got lucky being invited again?!
> 
> Actually, I just find out I can request two colors for outside contrast stitching for bi-color! I didn't know before & probably worry if I did it wrong for my first SO. I only asked for one color stitch throughout. Not sure if that make the craftsmanship a little bit easier & end up my SO was able to complete within 3 months from order to receive the shipment in store? Nov 2015 - Feb 2016. Out of my expectation in term of the waiting time frame. And I finally picked up a month later.
> 
> Here I wish whoever is still waiting for the SOs will get them very soon! Sometimes I may wonder if the colors, the leather & even the size matter. As a crafter, materials are usually sorted out by categories & then often working within the same collection/group & then move on to next.



*Thank you for sharing the detail of the interior stitch, so if I have understood correctly you can request contrast stitching on the outside and on the inside of a bicolor SO bag? 

May I also ask if the thread must always be in the opposite color of the leather or can it be all together different? 
Thanks in advance...

*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> My first SO offer from my lovely SA today. I've put in a few color combinations that I want. As SM was not in the store both yesterday and today, she doesn't seem to know what colors are on offer.
> Hopefully I will hear from her soon. BE in chèvre is my top priority. So wish all BE lovers good luck!



Oh Congrats darling!! SO is open I guess. 
Please darling ask your SA/SM for all available colors for Chevre!!!! 
Write them down and report back 
We're all dying to know!


----------



## hopiko

Anchanel79 said:


> Mine took 4 months. Ordered in 11/2015. Got it this morning. B30 duo combo in chevre.



Congrats!  Can we see a picture?  Specs?  So fun!


----------



## hopiko

******** said:


> *Thank you for sharing the detail of the interior stitch, so if I have understood correctly you can request contrast stitching on the outside and on the inside of a bicolor SO bag?
> 
> May I also ask if the thread must always be in the opposite color of the leather or can it be all together different?
> Thanks in advance...
> 
> *



It varies...one time I was able to pick any color thread, another I was not allowed to do any contrast stitching.   I ordered rose tyrien on the inside of one bag and they did the white stitching without my requesting it ....go figure!!!


----------



## Pursebop

sunnie_518 said:


> View attachment 3287490
> 
> My very first special ordered Kelly finally came in! It's Bleu sapphire with Rose Confetti in Chèvre sellier K28. I waited about 18months. Thanks for letting me share my joy here.


*really a beautiful combination *


----------



## Pursebop

hopiko said:


> It varies...one time I was able to pick any color thread, another I was not allowed to do any contrast stitching.   I ordered rose tyrien on the inside of one bag and they did the white stitching without my requesting it ....go figure!!!


*interesting hopiko, thanks for sharing! I guess there's no single answer ever :loots: your RT must be gorgeous! *


----------



## QuelleFromage

******** said:


> *interesting hopiko, thanks for sharing! I guess there's no single answer ever :loots: your RT must be gorgeous! *


There's no real consistency. I was told I could do any thread color (there's a thread book just like the leathers book). In the SO order form there are approved thread colors for each leather color - sometimes one, sometimes two. For instance, Raisin is approved for Raisin thread and Acajou thread (the color it was originally issued with, same thread used on Rouge H). Etoupe and gold only Naturel stitching approved, etc. 

I am told that if you order these tonal threads for stitching you will almost certainly be approved, but other orders can be made and the atelier will consider them. I wanted Graphite stitching on a black bag and it was ok to order, but my SA said it would barely show.
I did NOT try for contrast stitch both inside and outside and tbh I doubt that would be approved. Using the exterior color for inner stitch doesn't make the craftsman's job harder, but mixing up threads AND leather colors sounds like a nightmare they very well might refuse.


----------



## HAddicted

Got a call today from my SA that I got picked for another SO! Wheeee!!! And the best part, they are adding the Constance SO for the first time I was told!! (winning) [emoji57]


----------



## HAddicted

brandee1002 said:


> My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share




Love BH!!! So beautiful!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] congrats!


----------



## rwy_ma

HAddicted said:


> Got a call today from my SA that I got picked for another SO! Wheeee!!! And the best part, they are adding the Constance SO for the first time I was told!! (winning) [emoji57]




Wooho! That would be amazing if they are allowing us to do a bi-colour or even a tri-colour Constance [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks for your good news!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## koeeeee

QuelleFromage said:


> There's no real consistency. I was told I could do any thread color (there's a thread book just like the leathers book). In the SO order form there are approved thread colors for each leather color - sometimes one, sometimes two. For instance, Raisin is approved for Raisin thread and Acajou thread (the color it was originally issued with, same thread used on Rouge H). Etoupe and gold only Naturel stitching approved, etc.
> 
> I am told that if you order these tonal threads for stitching you will almost certainly be approved, but other orders can be made and the atelier will consider them. I wanted Graphite stitching on a black bag and it was ok to order, but my SA said it would barely show.
> I did NOT try for contrast stitch both inside and outside and tbh I doubt that would be approved. Using the exterior color for inner stitch doesn't make the craftsman's job harder, but mixing up threads AND leather colors sounds like a nightmare they very well might refuse.



I also was told that if you don't pick the stitching and let the craftsman pick then it is more likely that your order will be approved. This is because they've decided they don't want colour combinations that don't match the Hermes brand, classy vs trashy combos. Hence no more tri colour bags also (don't know how true).


----------



## Orangefanatic

HAddicted said:


> Got a call today from my SA that I got picked for another SO! Wheeee!!! And the best part, they are adding the Constance SO for the first time I was told!! (winning) [emoji57]



Congrat!!! I better call & check if i can submit my so now..as sm was waiting for available colours & leather options.  &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;


----------



## HAddicted

rwy_ma said:


> Wooho! That would be amazing if they are allowing us to do a bi-colour or even a tri-colour Constance [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thanks for your good news!




Fingers crossed!![emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## HAddicted

Orangefanatic said:


> Congrat!!! I better call & check if i can submit my so now..as sm was waiting for available colours & leather options.  [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]




Thanks!! I was told that I can come in two weeks, so I'm not sure if everything is ready yet but have fun designing your bag!! [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Orangefanatic

HAddicted said:


> Thanks!! I was told that I can come in two weeks, so I'm not sure if everything is ready yet but have fun designing your bag!! [emoji16][emoji16]



Thank you &#128516;


----------



## mrs.posh

Kkho said:


> My first SO offer from my lovely SA today. I've put in a few color combinations that I want. As SM was not in the store both yesterday and today, she doesn't seem to know what colors are on offer.
> Hopefully I will hear from her soon. BE in chèvre is my top priority. So wish all BE lovers good luck!



Congrats!!!

I have put in a SO in BE last time as well, so happy as I love that color so much!


----------



## ceci

Kkho said:


> My first SO offer from my lovely SA today. I've put in a few color combinations that I want. As SM was not in the store both yesterday and today, she doesn't seem to know what colors are on offer.
> Hopefully I will hear from her soon. BE in chèvre is my top priority. So wish all BE lovers good luck!




Congrats! BE was only offered in Togo & Epsom last Nov. I wish to have Chèvre too! But IMO, the turnout for BE is beautiful nor matter in which leather! Mine took only 3 months from order to getting a call from SA. I believe a few BE SOs were completed within a few months too! So probably the artisans love BE too! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## mrs.posh

Hi ladies - I just wanted to ask if your SM ever had a confirmation from Paris that your SO will indeed arrive? 

My first SM (I have 2 stores that I go to) kept on telling me that its not guaranteed and that Paris don't give confirmations...

BUT

They at least say/tell you if its accepted or not, right?


----------



## ceci

mrs.posh said:


> Hi ladies - I just wanted to ask if your SM ever had a confirmation from Paris that your SO will indeed arrive?
> 
> My first SM (I have 2 stores that I go to) kept on telling me that its not guaranteed and that Paris don't give confirmations...
> 
> BUT
> 
> They at least say/tell you if its accepted or not, right?




SM will key in all requests in the computer the date when you make the order. My first request was refused because of the different colors/leather I picked for version 2 design. After we picked another options, SM redo the request from her computer & then Paris accepted it. This is a verbal confirm from SM that my order was accepted by Paris.

After that, we just wait. We don't know when it may arrive. In my case, I got a call from SA exactly 3 months later & told me my SO is already at the boutique. It was a shock as I'm expecting 6-12 months!


----------



## mrs.posh

ceci said:


> SM will key in all requests in the computer the date when you make the order. My first request was refused because of the different colors/leather I picked for version 2 design. After we picked another options, SM redo the request from her computer & then Paris accepted it. This is a verbal confirm from SM that my order was accepted by Paris.
> 
> After that, we just wait. We don't know when it may arrive. In my case, I got a call from SA exactly 3 months later & told me my SO is already at the boutique. It was a shock as I'm expecting 6-12 months!



Thanks for this information! I did 2 SOs last November in 2 different stores. The first SM is new so she doesn't know what she's doing, in fact I am angry with her now.

The 2nd SM is an experienced one, 5 years with Hermes so he assured me that it will come just a matter of time. 

I need to get a serious chat with the 1st SM!


----------



## mrs.posh

ceci said:


> SM will key in all requests in the computer the date when you make the order. My first request was refused because of the different colors/leather I picked for version 2 design. After we picked another options, SM redo the request from her computer & then Paris accepted it. This is a verbal confirm from SM that my order was accepted by Paris.
> 
> After that, we just wait. We don't know when it may arrive. In my case, I got a call from SA exactly 3 months later & told me my SO is already at the boutique. It was a shock as I'm expecting 6-12 months!





HAddicted said:


> Got a call today from my SA that I got picked for another SO! Wheeee!!! And the best part, they are adding the Constance SO for the first time I was told!! (winning) [emoji57]



Amazing!! Congrats!!! What are you going to go for???

Also great that they doing a Constance SO as well! About time I think


----------



## rwy_ma

HAddicted said:


> Fingers crossed!![emoji28][emoji28]




Excited for you [emoji51] I was planning to SO a k28 sellier but now I might go for Constance SO if it is available from my store!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

HAddicted said:


> Got a call today from my SA that I got picked for another SO! Wheeee!!! And the best part, they are adding the Constance SO for the first time I was told!! (winning) [emoji57]


Great news
Wondering how a constance so will actually look like
Haha
How many combo are they coming with
Exciting


----------



## ceci

bagidiotic said:


> Great news
> Wondering how a constance so will actually look like
> Haha
> How many combo are they coming with
> Exciting




If I'm lucky to be offered another SO, tri-color Constance would be it! Fingers crossed!!!! 

Wondering what leathers they will offer ??? 

Also the buckle, possible wrapped with leather or even hammered like the belt buckle?? I always worried the scratch on the big H metal buckle! [emoji28]


----------



## bagidiotic

ceci said:


> If I'm lucky to be offered another SO, tri-color Constance would be it! Fingers crossed!!!!
> 
> Wondering what leathers they will offer ???
> 
> Also the buckle, possible wrapped with leather or even hammered like the belt buckle?? I always worried the scratch on the big H metal buckle! [emoji28]


This sounds great 
Hopefully you get  lucky

Lets  see if other can chime in more infos as it gets nearer


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rwy_ma

Kkho said:


> My first SO offer from my lovely SA today. I've put in a few color combinations that I want. As SM was not in the store both yesterday and today, she doesn't seem to know what colors are on offer.
> Hopefully I will hear from her soon. BE in chèvre is my top priority. So wish all BE lovers good luck!




Congrats! I placed my SO in BE Togo with blue atoll interior in fall 2015. It has passed 155 days already. Hopefully it will arrive soon [emoji51]


----------



## Pursebop

brandee1002 said:


> My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share


*this is really beautiful, I remember commenting on IG! What leather is it? 

I know BH is on the SO list that is opening up now! Curious if anyone has seen BH in chèvre. Is it as beautiful as I have seen in clemence, togo? *


----------



## Pursebop

QuelleFromage said:


> There's no real consistency. I was told I could do any thread color (there's a thread book just like the leathers book). In the SO order form there are approved thread colors for each leather color - sometimes one, sometimes two. For instance, Raisin is approved for Raisin thread and Acajou thread (the color it was originally issued with, same thread used on Rouge H). Etoupe and gold only Naturel stitching approved, etc.
> 
> I am told that if you order these tonal threads for stitching you will almost certainly be approved, but other orders can be made and the atelier will consider them. I wanted Graphite stitching on a black bag and it was ok to order, but my SA said it would barely show.
> I did NOT try for contrast stitch both inside and outside and tbh I doubt that would be approved. Using the exterior color for inner stitch doesn't make the craftsman's job harder, but mixing up threads AND leather colors sounds like a nightmare they very well might refuse.


*thanks for your insightful tips, looking forward to experiencing this process, but the more I know going in the better!

Any other tips that are not talked about often? I am eager to learn...thanks in advance! 

*


----------



## HAddicted

mrs.posh said:


> Amazing!! Congrats!!! What are you going to go for???
> 
> 
> 
> Also great that they doing a Constance SO as well! About time I think




Not sure yet! Will let you know [emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## HAddicted

rwy_ma said:


> Excited for you [emoji51] I was planning to SO a k28 sellier but now I might go for Constance SO if it is available from my store!!!




That's what I was going to do too, but I can do another one of those later. This may be a one and only chance to do a Constance SO!


----------



## HAddicted

bagidiotic said:


> Great news
> Wondering how a constance so will actually look like
> Haha
> How many combo are they coming with
> Exciting




No idea! I'm excited [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Pursebop

*SO in Constance is an interesting addition to the season, LOL *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HAddicted said:


> Got a call today from my SA that I got picked for another SO! Wheeee!!! And the best part, they are adding the Constance SO for the first time I was told!! (winning) [emoji57]



YES! You are winning and I hope to be twinning :giggles:


----------



## rwy_ma

HAddicted said:


> That's what I was going to do too, but I can do another one of those later. This may be a one and only chance to do a Constance SO!




YES! I think they will see how the first batch goes and decide whether they will offer it second time!


----------



## Pursebop

ceci said:


> Congrats! BE was only offered in Togo & Epsom last Nov. I wish to have Chèvre too! But IMO, the turnout for BE is beautiful nor matter in which leather! Mine took only 3 months from order to getting a call from SA. I believe a few BE SOs were completed within a few months too! So probably the artisans love BE too! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]





Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh Congrats darling!! SO is open I guess.
> Please darling ask your SA/SM for all available colors for Chevre!!!!
> Write them down and report back
> We're all dying to know!





rwy_ma said:


> Congrats! I placed my SO in BE Togo with blue atoll interior in fall 2015. It has passed 155 days already. Hopefully it will arrive soon [emoji51]



*As far as I know BE is not a SO color in chèvre again this time around, but I will report back tomorrow. 
What I do know for sure is the following for chèvre, (there are a few more... but this is all I know till I see the list for myself )
Craie
Feu
Blue Paon
Blue Hydra
Etoupe 
*


----------



## ceci

******** said:


> *As far as I know BE is not a SO color in chèvre again this time around, but I will report back tomorrow.
> What I do know for sure is the following for chèvre, (there are a few more... but this is all I know till I see the list for myself )
> Craie
> Feu
> Blue Paon
> Blue Hydra
> Etoupe
> *




Congrats ********!!! Can't wait to see what you decide!!


----------



## ceci

rwy_ma said:


> Congrats! I placed my SO in BE Togo with blue atoll interior in fall 2015. It has passed 155 days already. Hopefully it will arrive soon [emoji51]




Fingers crossed for you! Mine has arrived, the same colors & leather as yours but in Version 2 B25 size.


----------



## HAddicted

Israeli_Flava said:


> YES! You are winning and I hope to be twinning :giggles:




[emoji133][emoji13]


----------



## bagidiotic

******** said:


> *As far as I know BE is not a SO color in chèvre again this time around, but I will report back tomorrow.
> What I do know for sure is the following for chèvre, (there are a few more... but this is all I know till I see the list for myself )
> Craie
> Feu
> Blue Paon
> Blue Hydra
> Etoupe
> *


Thanks for  updating 
Looking forward reading  more updates


----------



## twigz

Yes, my store just announced they will be adding the Constance SO to the SO list as well!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrs.posh

ceci said:


> Fingers crossed for you! Mine has arrived, the same colors & leather as yours but in Version 2 B25 size.



Ceci!! Please post a reveal!! I am drooling


----------



## Orangefanatic

twigz said:


> Yes, my store just announced they will be adding the Constance SO to the SO list as well!



WoW so excited!!! 
Wonder what colours i can order &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Omg so exciting!!!!


----------



## Kkho

******** said:


> *As far as I know BE is not a SO color in chèvre again this time around, but I will report back tomorrow.
> What I do know for sure is the following for chèvre, (there are a few more... but this is all I know till I see the list for myself )
> Craie
> Feu
> Blue Paon
> Blue Hydra
> Etoupe
> *




Oh no!! I'm so so sad if there really isn't gonna be blue electric. I'll have to change my order to blue hydra coz I really really really want chèvre in a sellier and not togo and not Epsom.


----------



## SandySummer

******** said:


> *As far as I know BE is not a SO color in chèvre again this time around, but I will report back tomorrow.
> What I do know for sure is the following for chèvre, (there are a few more... but this is all I know till I see the list for myself )
> Craie
> Feu
> Blue Paon
> Blue Hydra
> Etoupe
> *




Congrats BP, can't wait to see your combination!


----------



## ceci

mrs.posh said:


> Ceci!! Please post a reveal!! I am drooling




I did. A few page back [emoji28]

Here you go again:


----------



## ceci

brandee1002 said:


> My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share




How could I miss this happy Blue SO! Congrats!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## megt10

ceci said:


> I did. A few page back [emoji28]
> 
> Here you go again:
> View attachment 3328773



Wow, that is a stunning combination. I love it.


----------



## ceci

megt10 said:


> Wow, that is a stunning combination. I love it.




Thanks megt10 again! I've been dreaming for BE & bi-color B25 for a long time! Glad my SA/SM granted me & helped to make my dream comes true!


----------



## rwy_ma

twigz said:


> Yes, my store just announced they will be adding the Constance SO to the SO list as well!


Wowow! Can't wait to hear more details from you guys


----------



## rwy_ma

ceci said:


> I did. A few page back [emoji28]
> 
> Here you go again:
> View attachment 3328773


Stunning colours


----------



## bags_lover2

******** said:


> *As far as I know BE is not a SO color in chèvre again this time around, but I will report back tomorrow.
> What I do know for sure is the following for chèvre, (there are a few more... but this is all I know till I see the list for myself )
> Craie
> Feu
> Blue Paon
> Blue Hydra
> Etoupe
> *


Hi ********, any updates re SO colours?  TIA!


----------



## ceci

rwy_ma said:


> Stunning colours




Thanks rwy_ma!


----------



## mrs.posh

Placed my SO today and the colors they offer are: pretty much ALL the blues, indian pink, rose jaipur, malachite, bamboo, vert fonce, raisin, kaki, trench, rouge tomate, agate (blue) plus other new colors. I couldn't remember the rest as I want focused on the colors I wanted for my SO. They also do the CROC SO.

There are nothing in Chèvre and most are either Togo, Clemence or Epsom. They also have a limited colour for stitching but you can choose the lining of your choice from the options
provided.

I was able to customise pockets as well. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## luxuryphile

mrs.posh said:


> Placed my SO today and the colors they offer are: pretty much ALL the blues, indian pink, rose jaipur, malachite, bamboo, vert fonce, raisin, kaki, trench, rouge tomate, agate (blue) plus other new colors. I couldn't remember the rest as I want focused on the colors I wanted for my SO. They also do the CROC SO.
> 
> 
> 
> There are nothing in Chèvre and most are either Togo, Clemence or Epsom. They also have a limited colour for stitching but you can choose the lining of your choice from the options
> 
> provided.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to customise pockets as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!




Do you remember what are the pinks that are available? Is there rose azale ,sakura or rose tyrien?
Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrs.posh

luxuryphile said:


> Do you remember what are the pinks that are available? Is there rose azale ,sakura or rose tyrien?
> Thanks!



only RJ and Rose Indian are on offer.


----------



## arlv8500

mrs.posh said:


> only RJ and Rose Indian are on offer.



Hi Mrs.posh, do you remember seeing blue hydra in Togo on the list?


----------



## Daisu

mrs.posh said:


> Placed my SO today and the colors they offer are: pretty much ALL the blues, indian pink, rose jaipur, malachite, bamboo, vert fonce, raisin, kaki, trench, rouge tomate, agate (blue) plus other new colors. I couldn't remember the rest as I want focused on the colors I wanted for my SO. They also do the CROC SO.
> 
> 
> 
> There are nothing in Chèvre and most are either Togo, Clemence or Epsom. They also have a limited colour for stitching but you can choose the lining of your choice from the options
> 
> provided.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to customise pockets as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!




Thank you so much for the information!! [emoji4]


----------



## mylilsnowy

arlv8500 said:


> Hi Mrs.posh, do you remember seeing blue hydra in Togo on the list?



I see blue hydra comes in chevre and clemence, no togo.


----------



## mylilsnowy

The colors that can be SO in chevre are: etoupe, feu, rouge tomate, raisin, blue sapphire, blue paon, blue hydra, black and moutarde.


----------



## liun8688

What's the leather availability for rose India, I really appreciate your input.


----------



## mylilsnowy

liun8688 said:


> What's the leather availability for rose India, I really appreciate your input.



It comes in veau doblis only


----------



## liun8688

Thanks a lot! do you recall the color available for Epsom?


----------



## ayc

mrs.posh said:


> Placed my SO today and the colors they offer are: pretty much ALL the blues, indian pink, rose jaipur, malachite, bamboo, vert fonce, raisin, kaki, trench, rouge tomate, agate (blue) plus other new colors. I couldn't remember the rest as I want focused on the colors I wanted for my SO. They also do the CROC SO.
> 
> There are nothing in Chèvre and most are either Togo, Clemence or Epsom. They also have a limited colour for stitching but you can choose the lining of your choice from the options
> provided.
> 
> I was able to customise pockets as well.
> 
> Hope this helps!





thank you so much for intel!


----------



## ayc

mrs.posh said:


> Placed my SO today and the colors they offer are: pretty much ALL the blues, indian pink, rose jaipur, malachite, bamboo, vert fonce, raisin, kaki, trench, rouge tomate, agate (blue) plus other new colors. I couldn't remember the rest as I want focused on the colors I wanted for my SO. They also do the CROC SO.
> 
> There are nothing in Chèvre and most are either Togo, Clemence or Epsom. They also have a limited colour for stitching but you can choose the lining of your choice from the options
> provided.
> 
> I was able to customise pockets as well.
> 
> Hope this helps!



do you remember if raisin comes in togo or clemence?

thanks!


----------



## panthere55

mrs.posh said:


> Placed my SO today and the colors they offer are: pretty much ALL the blues, indian pink, rose jaipur, malachite, bamboo, vert fonce, raisin, kaki, trench, rouge tomate, agate (blue) plus other new colors. I couldn't remember the rest as I want focused on the colors I wanted for my SO. They also do the CROC SO.
> 
> There are nothing in Chèvre and most are either Togo, Clemence or Epsom. They also have a limited colour for stitching but you can choose the lining of your choice from the options
> provided.
> 
> I was able to customise pockets as well.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Thank you! Do you know croc SO colors?


----------



## rwy_ma

mrs.posh said:


> Placed my SO today and the colors they offer are: pretty much ALL the blues, indian pink, rose jaipur, malachite, bamboo, vert fonce, raisin, kaki, trench, rouge tomate, agate (blue) plus other new colors. I couldn't remember the rest as I want focused on the colors I wanted for my SO. They also do the CROC SO.
> 
> 
> 
> There are nothing in Chèvre and most are either Togo, Clemence or Epsom. They also have a limited colour for stitching but you can choose the lining of your choice from the options
> 
> provided.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to customise pockets as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!




Thank you so much for your info!!! It's really useful  for me to prep before the SO meeting with my SM


----------



## rwy_ma

Btw, do you remember if Rose Jaipur and malachite come in togo or Epsom? TIA.


----------



## mylilsnowy

liun8688 said:


> Thanks a lot! do you recall the color available for Epsom?



The colors for epsom are etoupe, gold, craie, rouge grenat, rouge tomato, rose jaipur, raisin, blue indigo, blue paon, blue electrique, blue sapphire, gris moutte, etain, malachite, noir


----------



## mylilsnowy

rwy_ma said:


> Btw, do you remember if Rose Jaipur and malachite come in togo or Epsom? TIA.


 Rose jaipur comes in epsom. Malachite comes in togo and epsom


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## replayii

mrs.posh said:


> Placed my SO today and the colors they offer are: pretty much ALL the blues, indian pink, rose jaipur, malachite, bamboo, vert fonce, raisin, kaki, trench, rouge tomate, agate (blue) plus other new colors. I couldn't remember the rest as I want focused on the colors I wanted for my SO. They also do the CROC SO.
> 
> 
> 
> There are nothing in Chèvre and most are either Togo, Clemence or Epsom. They also have a limited colour for stitching but you can choose the lining of your choice from the options
> 
> provided.
> 
> 
> 
> I was able to customise pockets as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps!




Thank you! Your information is really helpful.

Does anyone know what Indian Rose looks like? I googled it, only pictures of croc skin bag showed up.


----------



## liun8688

Thank you so much!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Random info I have received... Not sure it's all complete but I thought I'd share! 

Constance offered for SO in swift and Epsom leathers and can select rose ghw.

Chèvre leather options: feu, etoupe, blue hydra, blue paon, raisin, blue sapphire, rouge tomate, moutarde, craie and black

Togo/clemence/swift options:  Capucine, bougainvillea, bamboo, BE, BH, Gris perle, Gris fume, Gris mouette, vermillon, rouge tomate


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Interior options: blanc, etoupe, craie, vermillion, capucine, BP, BH, BE,  rose juiper, rouge grenate, Gris mouette, Gris pearle, blue indigo, sauge, malachite, noir, cuire...


----------



## Daisu

mylilsnowy said:


> The colors that can be SO in chevre are: etoupe, feu, rouge tomate, raisin, blue sapphire, blue paon, blue hydra, black and moutarde.




Thank you!!


----------



## Daisu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Random info I have received... Not sure it's all complete but I thought I'd share!
> 
> Constance offered for SO in swift and Epsom leathers and can select rose ghw.
> 
> Chèvre leather options: feu, etoupe, blue hydra, blue paon, raisin, blue sapphire, rouge tomate, moutarde, craie and black
> 
> Togo/clemence/swift options:  Capucine, bougainvillea, bamboo, BE, BH, Gris perle, Gris fume, Gris mouette, vermillon, rouge tomate




Wow rose gold!! Thanks for all the info!!


----------



## megt10

mrs.posh said:


> Placed my SO today and the colors they offer are: pretty much ALL the blues, indian pink, rose jaipur, malachite, bamboo, vert fonce, raisin, kaki, trench, rouge tomate, agate (blue) plus other new colors. I couldn't remember the rest as I want focused on the colors I wanted for my SO. They also do the CROC SO.
> 
> There are nothing in Chèvre and most are either Togo, Clemence or Epsom. They also have a limited colour for stitching but you can choose the lining of your choice from the options
> provided.
> 
> I was able to customise pockets as well.
> 
> Hope this helps!



What did you order?


----------



## ceci

replayii said:


> Thank you! Your information is really helpful.
> 
> Does anyone know what Indian Rose looks like? I googled it, only pictures of croc skin bag showed up.




Here's my bi-color mini berline in Rough H swift / Rose Indienne doblis. HTH!


----------



## rwy_ma

mylilsnowy said:


> Rose jaipur comes in epsom. Malachite comes in togo and epsom




Thank you so much for your reply


----------



## rwy_ma

Israeli_Flava said:


> Random info I have received... Not sure it's all complete but I thought I'd share!
> 
> Constance offered for SO in swift and Epsom leathers and can select rose ghw.
> 
> Chèvre leather options: feu, etoupe, blue hydra, blue paon, raisin, blue sapphire, rouge tomate, moutarde, craie and black
> 
> Togo/clemence/swift options:  Capucine, bougainvillea, bamboo, BE, BH, Gris perle, Gris fume, Gris mouette, vermillon, rouge tomate




Omggggg! Rose gold hardware!!! That's my dream hardware on bags!!!
Do you know what size of Constance can we SO and if we can do a bi colour Constance ? TIA [emoji8]


----------



## bags to die for

Israeli_Flava said:


> Interior options: blanc, etoupe, craie, vermillion, capucine, BP, BH, BE,  rose juiper, rouge grenate, Gris mouette, Gris pearle, blue indigo, sauge, malachite, noir, cuire...



Thank you for listing the colours! I'm assuming BP is bleu paon and not bleu paradis?


----------



## arlv8500

mylilsnowy said:


> I see blue hydra comes in chevre and clemence, no togo.



Thank you!


----------



## mrs.posh

ayc said:


> do you remember if raisin comes in togo or clemence?
> 
> thanks!



I believe both.


----------



## mrs.posh

liun8688 said:


> Thanks a lot! do you recall the color available for Epsom?



I can't but I will come back next to have a look again. 

Limited colors this time tbh.


----------



## mrs.posh

rwy_ma said:


> Btw, do you remember if Rose Jaipur and malachite come in togo or Epsom? TIA.




Rose Jaipur EPSOM and Malachite Togo/Epsom. This is my combo haha


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrs.posh

replayii said:


> Thank you! Your information is really helpful.
> 
> Does anyone know what Indian Rose looks like? I googled it, only pictures of croc skin bag showed up.



Hahah I did too. I don't know what color it is.


----------



## mrs.posh

ceci said:


> Here's my bi-color mini berline in Rough H swift / Rose Indienne doblis. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 3331022



THIS IS STUNNING! I'm thinking of getting a Berline now haha.


----------



## bagidiotic

mylilsnowy said:


> The colors that can be SO in chevre are: etoupe, feu, rouge tomate, raisin, blue sapphire, blue paon, blue hydra, black and moutarde.


Thank you very much for updating
Do you know how many 
Combos ar there for Constance?
Rghw only for Constance not b or k?
Also this round
Still only bi colors no tri colors?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bags to die for said:


> Thank you for listing the colours! I'm assuming BP is bleu paon and not bleu paradis?



Yes blue paon


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> What did you order?



Just providing info I received from other pfers.  I haven't ordered.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rwy_ma said:


> Omggggg! Rose gold hardware!!! That's my dream hardware on bags!!!
> Do you know what size of Constance can we SO and if we can do a bi colour Constance ? TIA [emoji8]



Yes bicolor in the size you want.


----------



## rwy_ma

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes bicolor in the size you want.




Woohooo!! Thanks for your reply! I can't wait for my turn now


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you all so much for in the info on the colours [emoji8][emoji8][emoji106]&#127996;[emoji8].


----------



## mygoodies

Thank you soo much for all the updates Lovelies[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
Hmmm Gris Mouette with Rose Indien sounds Yummmmiiiieeee to me!!!
Praying hard my opportunity will come soooooonnnn. Cause I'm more than READY!! LOL


----------



## mp4

Israeli_Flava said:


> Random info I have received... Not sure it's all complete but I thought I'd share!
> 
> Constance offered for SO in swift and Epsom leathers and can select rose ghw.
> 
> Chèvre leather options: feu, etoupe, blue hydra, blue paon, raisin, blue sapphire, rouge tomate, moutarde, craie and black
> 
> Togo/clemence/swift options:  Capucine, bougainvillea, bamboo, BE, BH, Gris perle, Gris fume, Gris mouette, vermillon, rouge tomate



Thanks Hun!  I was hoping Gris M would be offered in chèvre 

The interior colors are a little disappointing so far....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> Thank you soo much for all the updates Lovelies[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> Hmmm Gris Mouette with Rose Indien sounds Yummmmiiiieeee to me!!!
> Praying hard my opportunity will come soooooonnnn. Cause I'm more than READY!! LOL



what bag would you create with that combo?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mp4 said:


> Thanks Hun!  I was hoping Gris M would be offered in chèvre
> 
> The interior colors are a little disappointing so far....



I've been making hypothetical SO concoctions in my head all weekend! I could do a lot with GM!!!!  But I'd have to stay in the chèvre section for SO. Hope I get an opportunity. Oh, I need to text you about next week!!!


----------



## mp4

Israeli_Flava said:


> I've been making hypothetical SO concoctions in my head all weekend! I could do a lot with GM!!!!  But I'd have to stay in the chèvre section for SO. Hope I get an opportunity. Oh, I need to text you about next week!!!



We have over a foot of snow and I've shoveled already!  Text away dear!!!!!


----------



## panthere55

Israeli_Flava said:


> Interior options: blanc, etoupe, craie, vermillion, capucine, BP, BH, BE,  rose juiper, rouge grenate, Gris mouette, Gris pearle, blue indigo, sauge, malachite, noir, cuire...



These are interior options for any leather?


----------



## jacquies

rwy_ma said:


> Omggggg! Rose gold hardware!!! That's my dream hardware on bags!!!
> Do you know what size of Constance can we SO and if we can do a bi colour Constance ? TIA [emoji8]


I would be beyond excited for Rose Gold Hardware.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> what bag would you create with that combo?




A B or K  But I'll take whatever Red, Blue or Pink-ish color too. I won't be too picky as the opportunity for an SO in my country is as rare as obtaining the Ombre lizard bracelet LOL

So if I understood correctly there is only a bicolor combo offered?

Does that mean the interior/lining color should be the same as the accent color for the i.e the piping, handles?

My dream combo would be this B. Saw this on IG. Don't remember which IG account it was. In case this belongs to someone here pls let me know and thank u for the inspiration


----------



## jacquies

mygoodies said:


> A B or K  But I'll take whatever Red, Blue or Pink-ish color too. I won't be too picky as the opportunity for an SO in my country is as rare as obtaining the Ombre lizard bracelet LOL
> 
> So if I understood correctly there is only a bicolor combo offered?
> 
> Does that mean the interior/lining color should be the same as the accent color for the i.e the piping, handles?
> 
> My dream combo would be this B. Saw this on IG. Don't remember which IG account it was. In case this belongs to someone here pls let me know and thank u for the inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3331336


Stunning!


----------



## Pursebop

mygoodies said:


> Thank you soo much for all the updates Lovelies[emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> Hmmm Gris Mouette with Rose Indien sounds Yummmmiiiieeee to me!!!
> Praying hard my opportunity will come soooooonnnn. Cause I'm more than READY!! LOL





Israeli_Flava said:


> what bag would you create with that combo?



*The Rose Indien is only being offered in Doblis. Such a gorgeous rose pink suede, but way too delicate unless only for special occasions. I once saw a B25 in a rich red Doblis and it was TDF. Honestly if there was a royal blue or red I might have considered 

*


----------



## Pursebop

panthere55 said:


> These are interior options for any leather?


*I would like clarification too, what does it mean when colors are offered for interiors? I thought all chèvre options were interior options!*


----------



## rwy_ma

mrs.posh said:


> Rose Jaipur EPSOM and Malachite Togo/Epsom. This is my combo haha




Nice combo [emoji6] I guess we're thinking of sth similar


----------



## ceci

******** said:


> *I would like clarification too, what does it mean when colors are offered for interiors? I thought all chèvre options were interior options!*




Not necessary. If you picked Version 2 or 3 for Birkin. Then the handles/Straps/piping must be in the same leather group as the exterior. i.e. Exterior color from Togo; Second color must also in Togo. Even though the actual interior will be in Chèvre, but just not the handle/straps/piping/side panels (if version 3).


----------



## periogirl28

******** said:


> *I would like clarification too, what does it mean when colors are offered for interiors? I thought all chèvre options were interior options!*




I don't exactly know why, maybe the Chévre used is different but as far as I know for SO lists, the lining Chévre colours are not always the same as the external colour lists.


----------



## mylilsnowy

bagidiotic said:


> Thank you very much for updating
> Do you know how many
> Combos ar there for Constance?
> Rghw only for Constance not b or k?
> Also this round
> Still only bi colors no tri colors?



It's bi-color and rghw only for Constance.


----------



## mylilsnowy

mygoodies said:


> A B or K  But I'll take whatever Red, Blue or Pink-ish color too. I won't be too picky as the opportunity for an SO in my country is as rare as obtaining the Ombre lizard bracelet LOL
> 
> So if I understood correctly there is only a bicolor combo offered?
> 
> Does that mean the interior/lining color should be the same as the accent color for the i.e the piping, handles?
> 
> My dream combo would be this B. Saw this on IG. Don't remember which IG account it was. In case this belongs to someone here pls let me know and thank u for the inspiration
> 
> View attachment 3331336



That B is stunning!


----------



## Pursebop

ceci said:


> Not necessary. If you picked Version 2 or 3 for Birkin. Then the handles/Straps/piping must be in the same leather group as the exterior. i.e. Exterior color from Togo; Second color must also in Togo. Even though the actual interior will be in Chèvre, but just not the handle/straps/piping/side panels (if version 3).



*Ok yes this makes perfect sense. If creating a bi-color clemence Birkin, both colors must be available in clemence. But then for the interior a chèvre will be selected to match? Is my understanding correct? and what if a chèvre is not offered in one of the bi color clemence colors? Perhaps it was not relevant to my case but I was not made aware of special interior colors. 
Bare with me, learning the SO ropes. TIA for replying to my questions *


periogirl28 said:


> I don't exactly know why, maybe the Chévre used is different but as far as I know for SO lists, the lining Chévre colours are not always the same as the external colour lists.



*thank you periogirl28, interesting detail to know. So one must request the full list of interior chèvre options in addition to the 'regular' SO chèvre offerings which are only 9 this time around: feu, etoupe,BH, BP, raisin, blue saphire, black, rouge tomate, and moutard. *


----------



## minismurf04

Hmm pinks are disappointing..and purple is only raisin?? 
Thank you ladies for the helpful info..rose ghw for Constance is really exciting!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panthere55 said:


> These are interior options for any leather?





******** said:


> *I would like clarification too, what does it mean when colors are offered for interiors? I thought all chèvre options were interior options!*





ceci said:


> Not necessary. If you picked Version 2 or 3 for Birkin. Then the handles/Straps/piping must be in the same leather group as the exterior. i.e. Exterior color from Togo; Second color must also in Togo. Even though the actual interior will be in Chèvre, but just not the handle/straps/piping/side panels (if version 3).





periogirl28 said:


> I don't exactly know why, maybe the Chévre used is different but as far as I know for SO lists, the lining Chévre colours are not always the same as the external colour lists.



Sorry for the confusion.... the interior color options I posted earlier were for Chevre exterior orders. Chevre to chevre. I am obsessed with chevre so that is my focus and the info I have been given. And yes, the interior chevre is a different skin than the exterior chevre for anyone who asked....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Does anyone have a pic of blue hydra in chevre? It doesn't have to be a bag...


----------



## Pursebop

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have a pic of blue hydra in chevre? It doesn't have to be a bag...


*sadly my store had a blue hydra swatch in every leather BUT chèvre too 
do you think it will retain its lovely saturation in chèvre? I saw clemence and swift and it was gorgy!*


----------



## arlv8500

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have a pic of blue hydra in chevre? It doesn't have to be a bag...





******** said:


> *sadly my store had a blue hydra swatch in every leather BUT chèvre too
> do you think it will retain its lovely saturation in chèvre? I saw clemence and swift and it was gorgy!*



This is what I wanted to know! I'd been googling this whole weekend without my luck.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bags_lover2

lecrin.sg/lecrin-sg/upload/save_image/mp2406512_3.jpg

Courtesy of Lecrin

Blue hydra/Blue saphir chevre myzore


----------



## mrs.posh

Here you go


----------



## duna

mrs.posh said:


> Here you go



This isn't Chevre....


----------



## Allinbee

mrs.posh said:


> Here you go



I am not sure if this is chevre. Looks more like togo? Or clemence...


----------



## mrs.posh

duna said:


> This isn't Chevre....





Allinbee said:


> I am not sure if this is chevre. Looks more like togo? Or clemence...



Ooopsy! it might be Togo or Clemence, didnt read the description duh!
I think the Chevre will have the same tone of Blue as Togo.


----------



## mrs.posh

Full list of new colors as posted by bobbyzo here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sms-back-from-podium-802218-222.html

blue agate - bit lighter than blue Izmir
trench - exactly like standard burberry trench coat
gris mouette - light grey with blue under tones
oregano - couldn't see difference to etoupe
rouge grenate - dark pinkish red
forgot the name - looks almost similar to terre batue
kaki - very dark green, almost black
tomato - red/orange


----------



## bags_lover2

bags_lover2 said:


> lecrin.sg/lecrin-sg/upload/save_image/mp2406512_3.jpg
> 
> Courtesy of Lecrin
> 
> Blue hydra/Blue saphir chevre myzore



Copied the picture here!


----------



## bags to die for

Has anyone managed to put in a Constance SO in swift?

The colours I was given is slightly different to IF's list and one of the colours I picked is apparently only available in doblis.  

Ahhhh the weirdness of H.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bags to die for said:


> Has anyone managed to put in a Constance SO in swift?
> 
> The colours I was given is slightly different to IF's list and one of the colours I picked is apparently only available in doblis.
> 
> Ahhhh the weirdness of H.....



Darling just so you know, color offerings can vary from boutique to boutique... Country to country. It's best to get the colors from your boutique. There are only 2 options for Sikkim  interior color in Constance so find out what exterior options are so you don't get your hopes up for a particular color that is not offered. GL deciding!!! Normally I know exactly what I want but this round is a little tougher...  but it's so fun right?!!!

Ps rose Indien is only doblis


----------



## bags to die for

IF I think it was gris fume that I was told only comes in doblis.

I thought the inside of a Constance is Swift. Is it now Sikkim? 

I'm twisted around in knots picking colours.


----------



## bagidiotic

bags to die for said:


> IF I think it was gris fume that I was told only comes in doblis.
> 
> I thought the inside of a Constance is Swift. Is it now Sikkim?
> 
> I'm twisted around in knots picking colours. [emoji14]


Why don't you share with us
What you found out from your store
What color they offering you
We can do comparing


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bags to die for said:


> IF I think it was gris fume that I was told only comes in doblis.
> 
> I thought the inside of a Constance is Swift. Is it now Sikkim?
> 
> I'm twisted around in knots picking colours.



Hmmm? Swift and Epsom are the exterior options for Constance. I was told interior is Sikkim leather in only 2 color options (both dark). I am not sure about stitching etc as I'm not ordering Constance so I didn't ask anything further....

Just a bit of advice to those OVERWHELMED with colors.... it is easiest if u pick the LEATHER you want first... or if you want a particular COLOR. Pick ONE. The colors vary depending on the leather you choose. When you see laundry lists of color options, the first thing you need to ask is WHAT LEATHER is this list applicable to... 

So for me, I am only interested in doing SO for Chevre skin. The options for color are limited but it is what it is and I can manage 

For those wanting Constance... looks for the lists of colors in Epsom and Swift..
This is all fun to do prior to meeting up with your SA, but your SA should walk you through this whole process.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

******** said:


> *sadly my store had a blue hydra swatch in every leather BUT chèvre too
> do you think it will retain its lovely saturation in chèvre? I saw clemence and swift and it was gorgy!*



I definitely think it will keep the saturation! In fact, chevre has a slight sheen to the skin so it might even help brighten the color up a bit. I find pics of BH to be flat. This blue doesn't seem to have depth to my eye and since I gravitate to jewel tones with depth it's hard for me to select this color. But maybe the sheen of chevre will help brighten it up (in my eyes anyway). It's hard for me to explain this color....in my eyes it doesn't pop. It's flat. Does that make sense?  Not that I don't think it's beautiful....


----------



## bags to die for

bagidiotic said:


> Why don't you share with us
> What you found out from your store
> What color they offering you
> We can do comparing



I was given a list of available swift colours for SO B/K, not swift colours for the SO Constance since the store doesn't know that yet. I don't want to add to the confusion until I know definitely.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bags to die for said:


> Has anyone managed to put in a Constance SO in swift?
> 
> The colours I was given is slightly different to IF's list and one of the colours I picked is apparently only available in doblis.
> 
> Ahhhh the weirdness of H.....



The reason my list varied was because I don't have a breakout for EACH leather type. I clumped togo/clemence/swift color options together bc that's all I knew at that time. If you know more specifics, then feel free to share.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Pursebop

Israeli_Flava said:


> I definitely think it will keep the saturation! In fact, chevre has a slight sheen to the skin so it might even help brighten the color up a bit. I find pics of BH to be flat. This blue doesn't seem to have depth to my eye and since I gravitate to jewel tones with depth it's hard for me to select this color. But maybe the sheen of chevre will help brighten it up (in my eyes anyway). It's hard for me to explain this color....in my eyes it doesn't pop. It's flat. Does that make sense?  Not that I don't think it's beautiful....


*Interesting viewpoint. On the contrary, I found BH to be deeply saturated and very bright in a blue kinda way, if that makes sense! I only saw BH sample in swift and clemence so cannot speak for chèvre. I have never seen a BH bag in person. I have seen Blue Paradis and that might be considered softer or not as saturated in my opinion, but what a beautiful fresh sky blue that is! 

After all even bag beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder!

FYI, I too am only interested in chèvre  
*


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone have a pic of blue hydra in chevre? It doesn't have to be a bag...



I saw blue hydra yesterday in a chevre wallet and it was gorgeous. It was very similar looking to BE, just not quite as bright. Sorry, I didn't get a picture.


----------



## doves75

Found this pic of BH Chèvre 




Hope it helps. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Pursebop

doves75 said:


> Found this pic of BH Chèvre
> 
> View attachment 3332299
> 
> 
> Hope it helps. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]





mrs.posh said:


> Here you go





bags_lover2 said:


> Copied the picture here!



*so sweet of all of you to post BH, such a delicious shade of BLUE 

*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

******** said:


> *Interesting viewpoint. On the contrary, I found BH to be deeply saturated and very bright in a blue kinda way, if that makes sense! I only saw BH sample in swift and clemence so cannot speak for chèvre. I have never seen a BH bag in person. I have seen Blue Paradis and that might be considered softer or not as saturated in my opinion, but what a beautiful fresh sky blue that is!
> 
> After all even bag beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder!
> 
> FYI, I too am only interested in chèvre
> *



Since I have only seen BH in pics I reserve the right to completely change my mind on it appearing flat my fellow chevre lover 

Honestly I just can't wait to sit down and see the swatches for myself.... soon very soon.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

doves75 said:


> Found this pic of BH Chèvre
> 
> View attachment 3332299
> 
> 
> Hope it helps. [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Oh man! My head hurts. This decision is going to be tough. thank you for posting!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> I saw blue hydra yesterday in a chevre wallet and it was gorgeous. It was very similar looking to BE, just not quite as bright. Sorry, I didn't get a picture.



Hmmmm.... so interesting. I have narrowed it down to 2 colors...bet you can guess ( but I will not confirm or deny anything  )..... so I'll just wait it out until I get to the boutique.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

So I have a question, the only conflicting info I got for chevre exterior is on Craie. 
Is it being offered in chevre or no?
Anyone know for sure??? Please....


----------



## crazyforbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh man! My head hurts. This decision is going to be tough. thank you for posting!




You are getting another SO? very lucky!!


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmm.... so interesting. I have narrowed it down to 2 colors...bet you can guess ( but I will not confirm or deny anything  )..... so I'll just wait it out until I get to the boutique.



I can't wait to see what you decide. I am only ordering chèvre with my SO's. Otherwise I am sure that I would be happy with so many different bags.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> I can't wait to see what you decide. I am only ordering chèvre with my SO's. Otherwise I am sure that I would be happy with so many different bags.



I think there are reasons Chevre is only available for SO... and we know.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

crazyforbag said:


> You are getting another SO? very lucky!!



 I will not confirm or deny anything


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> I think there are reasons Chevre is only available for SO... and we know.



 It's worth the wait that's for sure. I am thinking of doing a Kelly this round. Do you have a Chevre Kelly? Wondering how they hold up. I am really loving my swift but wouldn't do a SO for swift.


----------



## bags to die for

Megt10, the chevre Kellys hold up really well. They do get shinier the more you use them though. And larger chevres do a little slouch as the leather stretches. I have both a 28/35 kelly.


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> I think there are reasons Chevre is only available for SO... and we know.





bags to die for said:


> Megt10, the chevre Kellys hold up really well. They do get shinier the more you use them though. And larger chevres do a little slouch as the leather stretches. I have both a 28/35 kelly.



Thank you, good to know. I would be interested in a 28. I don't mind a little slouch. I find my retourne Kelly in swift to be quite comfortable to carry.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

Looking  at those colors
Going  to  be  a  tough round this time


----------



## Serva1

I've been following this tread for some time and first of all want to thank all my dear tpfers who contributed with the chevre options and other informative  comments about leathers, stiching and SOs in general. Makes it easier for me to design my second SO until I see the list. This time I will go for a classic neutral since lagoon is not available.


----------



## Orangefanatic

Hooray!!! I submitted my first SO today! 
Luckly colours/leather were available i had in mind &#128591;
Because its my "1st SO" played safe, 
B30, Etoupe Body, BE lining Togo , BGHW 
Too boring? Oh well, im not that brave yet i guess 

Now i need to paitiently wait....


----------



## periogirl28

Orangefanatic said:


> Hooray!!! I submitted my first SO today!
> Luckly colours/leather were available i had in mind &#128591;
> Because its my "1st SO" played safe,
> B30, Etoupe Body, BE lining Togo , BGHW
> Too boring? Oh well, im not that brave yet i guess
> 
> Now i need to paitiently wait....



Congrats! It's not boring, it's classic but with a twist!


----------



## rwy_ma

Orangefanatic said:


> Hooray!!! I submitted my first SO today!
> 
> Luckly colours/leather were available i had in mind [emoji120]
> 
> Because its my "1st SO" played safe,
> 
> B30, Etoupe Body, BE lining Togo , BGHW
> 
> Too boring? Oh well, im not that brave yet i guess
> 
> 
> 
> Now i need to paitiently wait....




Congrats on your first SO! Love the combo and both are my favourite colours [emoji51] Etoupe is the colour that can be used all year round !!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Orangefanatic said:


> Hooray!!! I submitted my first SO today!
> Luckly colours/leather were available i had in mind &#55357;&#56911;
> Because its my "1st SO" played safe,
> B30, Etoupe Body, BE lining Togo , BGHW
> Too boring? Oh well, im not that brave yet i guess
> 
> Now i need to paitiently wait....



How exciting!!! Gorgeous combo and congrats!!! I can feel the excitment through the computer and I love it!


----------



## mrs.posh

Orangefanatic said:


> Hooray!!! I submitted my first SO today!
> Luckly colours/leather were available i had in mind &#55357;&#56911;
> Because its my "1st SO" played safe,
> B30, Etoupe Body, BE lining Togo , BGHW
> Too boring? Oh well, im not that brave yet i guess
> 
> Now i need to paitiently wait....



Lovely combo! I am glad to know that I am not the only one crazy or doing brushed GHW!

CONGRATS!


----------



## mrs.posh

Orangefanatic said:


> Hooray!!! I submitted my first SO today!
> Luckly colours/leather were available i had in mind &#128591;
> Because its my "1st SO" played safe,
> B30, Etoupe Body, BE lining Togo , BGHW
> Too boring? Oh well, im not that brave yet i guess
> 
> Now i need to paitiently wait....



btw - is the exterior TOGO as well?


----------



## megt10

Orangefanatic said:


> Hooray!!! I submitted my first SO today!
> Luckly colours/leather were available i had in mind &#128591;
> Because its my "1st SO" played safe,
> B30, Etoupe Body, BE lining Togo , BGHW
> Too boring? Oh well, im not that brave yet i guess
> 
> Now i need to paitiently wait....


That sounds fabulous actually. I love Etoupe and BE is one of my favorite blues. It is going to be stunning. I can't wait to do my SO, probably a few more weeks at least. I think my store is a bit behind.


----------



## Orangefanatic

mrs.posh said:


> btw - is the exterior TOGO as well?



Yes, i am glad i could get etoupe in togo exterior. &#128525;


----------



## Orangefanatic

megt10 said:


> That sounds fabulous actually. I love Etoupe and BE is one of my favorite blues. It is going to be stunning. I can't wait to do my SO, probably a few more weeks at least. I think my store is a bit behind.



Thank you. I love both colours and i feel lucky they are availble at the same time &#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Orangefanatic

mrs.posh said:


> Lovely combo! I am glad to know that I am not the only one crazy or doing brushed GHW!
> 
> CONGRATS!



Thank you, i think BGHW is even more special &#128155;


----------



## Orangefanatic

Israeli_Flava said:


> How exciting!!! Gorgeous combo and congrats!!! I can feel the excitment through the computer and I love it!



Hahaha, i screaming & jumping when my SM rang this morning. Im sure many of you will know how i feel when i got an imvite to a 1st SO &#128156;&#128155;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Orangefanatic

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! It's not boring, it's classic but with a twist!



Yep! Classic with little twist!


----------



## Orangefanatic

rwy_ma said:


> Congrats on your first SO! Love the combo and both are my favourite colours [emoji51] Etoupe is the colour that can be used all year round !!!



So happy that i have approval from many of tpf members


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

gazalia said:


> And here is mine...full reveal see different thread...
> Raisin chevre, Rose jaipur, Gold brushed hardware



Hi darling I know you posted your SO arrival a while back but I'm just wondering if you are loving your Rose Jaipur lining?? Can you post a pic in the light if you have one???


----------



## ceci

Orangefanatic said:


> Hahaha, i screaming & jumping when my SM rang this morning. Im sure many of you will know how i feel when i got an imvite to a 1st SO [emoji171][emoji169][emoji173]&#65039;




Totally related [emoji4] Congrats!!! Brushed Gold is really beautiful IRL plus it's only for SO too!


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi darling I know you posted your SO arrival a while back but I'm just wondering if you are loving your Rose Jaipur lining?? Can you post a pic in the light if you have one???




Would regular B lining for RJ the same? I'm happy to snap one for you [emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> Would regular B lining for RJ the same? I'm happy to snap one for you [emoji4]



Yes!!!! Please do my dear!!! 

A fabulous pfer advised me "it's like having a sunset in your bag"!! 
I think that  sounds right up my alley  
Do u agree???


----------



## Orangefanatic

ceci said:


> Totally related [emoji4] Congrats!!! Brushed Gold is really beautiful IRL plus it's only for SO too!



Realised too many typos...apologies...side effect from SO excitement &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## mygoodies

Orangefanatic said:


> Realised too many typos...apologies...side effect from SO excitement [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




MANY CONGRATULATIONS DEAR!!!!! I'd take that combo in a heartbeat!! Hopefully she'll be here soooooonnnnn!!


----------



## crazyforbag

Orangefanatic said:


> Hooray!!! I submitted my first SO today!
> Luckly colours/leather were available i had in mind &#128591;
> Because its my "1st SO" played safe,
> B30, Etoupe Body, BE lining Togo , BGHW
> Too boring? Oh well, im not that brave yet i guess
> 
> Now i need to paitiently wait....




Congrats!!
Trust me, I had been day dreaming about this combo yesterday hoping my SA will offer me a SO this round. Instead of Togo, Chevre for exterior since I don't have any Chevre bag yet.


----------



## hclubfan

I've read this entire thread, and I share everyone's excitement over their SOs!  It must be an incredible feeling to know that a bag is being made just for you, as per your specs.  I've always wondered if some stores are more "open" to inviting very good customers to place SOs than other stores.  I ask only because I've been a very good customer of my H for a decade now, and my mother was for decades before that.  I've hinted that I would dearly love to place an SO, but have never been offered the opportunity.  My SA and I have a wonderful relationship.  Really more of a friendship than a SA/customer relationship, so I've always wondered why the offer hasn't been extended to me yet.  It makes me wonder if our H just doesn't offer too many SO opportunities.


----------



## ehy12

Orangefanatic said:


> Hooray!!! I submitted my first SO today!
> Luckly colours/leather were available i had in mind &#128591;
> Because its my "1st SO" played safe,
> B30, Etoupe Body, BE lining Togo , BGHW
> Too boring? Oh well, im not that brave yet i guess
> 
> Now i need to paitiently wait....


that combo sounds amazing!! neutral but with a pop!! congratulations!! super envious here!!!!!!!


----------



## periogirl28

hclubfan said:


> I've read this entire thread, and I share everyone's excitement over their SOs!  It must be an incredible feeling to know that a bag is being made just for you, as per your specs.  I've always wondered if some stores are more "open" to inviting very good customers to place SOs than other stores.  I ask only because I've been a very good customer of my H for a decade now, and my mother was for decades before that.  I've hinted that I would dearly love to place an SO, but have never been offered the opportunity.  My SA and I have a wonderful relationship.  Really more of a friendship than a SA/customer relationship, so I've always wondered why the offer hasn't been extended to me yet.  It makes me wonder if our H just doesn't offer too many SO opportunities.



This sounds quite odd, the quota for SOs at the store must be exceeding small. Could you maybe push a little and just ask for an SO?  After a decade of being a good customer I think you should be offered one by now?


----------



## carlinha

hclubfan said:


> I've read this entire thread, and I share everyone's excitement over their SOs!  It must be an incredible feeling to know that a bag is being made just for you, as per your specs.  I've always wondered if some stores are more "open" to inviting very good customers to place SOs than other stores.  I ask only because I've been a very good customer of my H for a decade now, and my mother was for decades before that.  I've hinted that I would dearly love to place an SO, but have never been offered the opportunity.  My SA and I have a wonderful relationship.  Really more of a friendship than a SA/customer relationship, so I've always wondered why the offer hasn't been extended to me yet.  It makes me wonder if our H just doesn't offer too many SO opportunities.




Where do you shop?  They must have a very small quota or none??  Why don't you blatantly ask your SA if you can do one?  Worst she can do is say no...


----------



## Serva1

Orangefanatic said:


> Hooray!!! I submitted my first SO today!
> 
> Luckly colours/leather were available i had in mind [emoji120]
> 
> Because its my "1st SO" played safe,
> 
> B30, Etoupe Body, BE lining Togo , BGHW
> 
> Too boring? Oh well, im not that brave yet i guess
> 
> 
> 
> Now i need to paitiently wait....




Congrats, my first H bag was a B in etoupe and with the BE and BGHW your bag will be fabulous!!!!


----------



## ehy12

brandee1002 said:


> My  favorite so !! I'm ecstatic this color came back . thank you all for letting me share




amazing color!!!!!


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> This sounds quite odd, the quota for SOs at the store must be exceeding small. Could you maybe push a little and just ask for an SO?  After a decade of being a good customer I think you should be offered one by now?





carlinha said:


> Where do you shop?  They must have a very small quota or none??  Why don't you blatantly ask your SA if you can do one?  Worst she can do is say no...



Perhaps I haven't expressed my SO dream clearly enough to them, so I will take your advice (thank you!) and do so. I love my SA and she has always pulled through for me with some great bags and scarves/shawls on my wish list, but I've never been offered am SO. That's what lead me to wonder if some stores just don't offer them very often (I am in Canada).


----------



## carlinha

hclubfan said:


> Perhaps I haven't expressed my SO dream clearly enough to them, so I will take your advice (thank you!) and do so. I love my SA and she has always pulled through for me with some great bags and scarves/shawls on my wish list, but I've never been offered am SO. That's what lead me to wonder if some stores just don't offer them very often (I am in Canada).




Ahhh I have heard that about Canada stores!  I don't think they do it very much!  Best of luck!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hclubfan

carlinha said:


> Ahhh I have heard that about Canada stores!  I don't think they do it very much!  Best of luck!!!!



Oh that's so interesting to hear, Carlinha! It's good to know my hunch may be true.


----------



## periogirl28

hclubfan said:


> Perhaps I haven't expressed my SO dream clearly enough to them, so I will take your advice (thank you!) and do so. I love my SA and she has always pulled through for me with some great bags and scarves/shawls on my wish list, but I've never been offered am SO. That's what lead me to wonder if some stores just don't offer them very often (I am in Canada).



Oh I see. I thought SOs wouod be allocated to every store but of course, corresponding in percentage to the size of the entire Podium order. Anyway since she is a friend I think you can express more than just an interest! Keep us posted and I hope to see you on the SO thread soon!


----------



## ceci

hclubfan said:


> Perhaps I haven't expressed my SO dream clearly enough to them, so I will take your advice (thank you!) and do so. I love my SA and she has always pulled through for me with some great bags and scarves/shawls on my wish list, but I've never been offered am SO. That's what lead me to wonder if some stores just don't offer them very often (I am in Canada).




Maybe you express to your SA that you really love to have a special Bi-color & maybe a size that's really hard to come by & possible a color that's not offered or chosen in the recent PO. I understand it could be  harder in Canada, in terms of number of boutiques throughout the whole country.  I don't know how SM/SA decide whom getting SO, but just show your wish list, even the exact idea you have in mind. Good luck!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Serva1 said:


> Congrats, my first H bag was a B in etoupe and with the BE and BGHW your bag will be fabulous!!!!



Really? Do you mind post a picture for me please? &#128591;


----------



## Serva1

Orangefanatic said:


> Really? Do you mind post a picture for me please? [emoji120]




My post was perhaps a bit unclear. I meant that my first bag was a B in etoupe and that your bag with BE lining and BGHW will be fabulous [emoji3][emoji170]


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes!!!! Please do my dear!!!
> 
> 
> 
> A fabulous pfer advised me "it's like having a sunset in your bag"!!
> 
> I think that  sounds right up my alley
> 
> Do u agree???




Hope it's not too late. Clemence outside / Chèvre lining This RJ is the 2014. Oh my it's almost 2 years & happy it still stays upright!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> Hope it's not too late. Clemence outside / Chèvre lining This RJ is the 2014. Oh my it's almost 2 years & happy it still stays upright!
> View attachment 3333443



SOLD! thank u dear!


----------



## hclubfan

periogirl28 said:


> Oh I see. I thought SOs wouod be allocated to every store but of course, corresponding in percentage to the size of the entire Podium order. Anyway since she is a friend I think you can express more than just an interest! Keep us posted and I hope to see you on the SO thread soon!





ceci said:


> Maybe you express to your SA that you really love to have a special Bi-color & maybe a size that's really hard to come by & possible a color that's not offered or chosen in the recent PO. I understand it could be  harder in Canada, in terms of number of boutiques throughout the whole country.  I don't know how SM/SA decide whom getting SO, but just show your wish list, even the exact idea you have in mind. Good luck!!



Thank you both so much for your feedback! I shall do more than hint from now on!


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> SOLD! thank u dear!




Cool [emoji41] Wondering what's your plan for the new SO Blue Paon I guess [emoji16]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ceci said:


> Cool [emoji41] Wondering what's your plan for the new SO Blue Paon I guess [emoji16]



I definitely have a combo in mind but I can't seem to get confirmation on all the options so I guess I'll chill til I see my SA.


----------



## ceci

Israeli_Flava said:


> I definitely have a combo in mind but I can't seem to get confirmation on all the options so I guess I'll chill til I see my SA.




Good luck! [emoji256]


----------



## mrs.posh

Orangefanatic said:


> Thank you, i think BGHW is even more special &#128155;



I think so too! From now on I will only do SOs with BGHW! 
Still hoping to get something in Violet/Purple family though. Hoping that SS17 will have something in the Violet family!


----------



## megt10

hclubfan said:


> I've read this entire thread, and I share everyone's excitement over their SOs!  It must be an incredible feeling to know that a bag is being made just for you, as per your specs.  I've always wondered if some stores are more "open" to inviting very good customers to place SOs than other stores.  I ask only because I've been a very good customer of my H for a decade now, and my mother was for decades before that.  I've hinted that I would dearly love to place an SO, but have never been offered the opportunity.  My SA and I have a wonderful relationship.  Really more of a friendship than a SA/customer relationship, so I've always wondered why the offer hasn't been extended to me yet.  It makes me wonder if our H just doesn't offer too many SO opportunities.



I would just ask your SA. That is what I did with mine. He had no idea that I wanted to do a SO until I asked. If you are already good friends your SA should be receptive to the idea. My store has requirements for customers being offered SO's and each SA only has a few to offer each round but like you my SA and I are more friends now that anything.


----------



## Orangefanatic

mrs.posh said:


> I think so too! From now on I will only do SOs with BGHW!
> Still hoping to get something in Violet/Purple family though. Hoping that SS17 will have something in the Violet family!



I love to have anemone next round...only raisin was available from purple family this time. Not a big fan.


----------



## mrs.posh

Orangefanatic said:


> I love to have anemone next round...only raisin was available from purple family this time. Not a big fan.



Fingers crossed!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## crazyforbag

megt10 said:


> I would just ask your SA. That is what I did with mine. He had no idea that I wanted to do a SO until I asked. If you are already good friends your SA should be receptive to the idea. My store has requirements for customers being offered SO's and each SA only has a few to offer each round but like you my SA and I are more friends now that anything.


 


What kind of requirements? Can you give more example?


 I emailed my SA about SO but she haven't reply me yet. Do you know the requirements for BH?


----------



## megt10

crazyforbag said:


> What kind of requirements? Can you give more example?
> 
> 
> I emailed my SA about SO but she haven't reply me yet. Do you know the requirements for BH?



I don't know the requirements for BH's store though I believe your store has my stores previous SM. For my store you need to have purchased from a variety of items and basically spent a lot of money. Things like clothing, jewelry, scarves, shoes etc. then the SA has the option of offering you a SO some stores require approval from the SM others don't. Previously my SA was able to offer SO bags without much involvement of the SM. My store has a new SM so I am not sure how this will effect future SO bags. My SA was very upfront about what the store was looking at in terms of purchases. Your SA should be able to let you know too.


----------



## brandee1002

Hi ! I just got the call to come do another so ..yay! My previous ones are all b30 and mainly blues ( because I love blue) 
 So this time I'm think of either doing a k28 or a b25, whichever one is harder to get ??   I'm also 5'9 athletic buid so I'm afraid a b25 could possibly look disproportionate, even though i have a k25 in swift ( which i can pull off) Honestly I wish I could try on both sizes  haha! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated 

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## crazyforbag

megt10 said:


> I don't know the requirements for BH's store though I believe your store has my stores previous SM. For my store you need to have purchased from a variety of items and basically spent a lot of money. Things like clothing, jewelry, scarves, shoes etc. then the SA has the option of offering you a SO some stores require approval from the SM others don't. Previously my SA was able to offer SO bags without much involvement of the SM. My store has a new SM so I am not sure how this will effect future SO bags. My SA was very upfront about what the store was looking at in terms of purchases. Your SA should be able to let you know too.



Thank you!! I have no idea about requirement and I don't know who the SM is, should I ask my SA to introduce me to the SM?? 
 My SA don't say much about SO. I had only been with her for about 6 months since my previous SA left. I do have some wishlist in the jewelry department but I won't do any damage yet till next year.
The only thing I need to do now is plant a money tree first and wait patiently.


----------



## megt10

crazyforbag said:


> Thank you!! I have no idea about requirement and I don't know who the SM is, should I ask my SA to introduce me to the SM??
> My SA don't say much about SO. I had only been with her for about 6 months since my previous SA left. I do have some wishlist in the jewelry department but I won't do any damage yet till next year.
> The only thing I need to do now is plant a money tree first and wait patiently.



You are welcome. It never hurts to ask. Since each SA has a limited amount of SO's to offer they tend to offer it to their best customers. Also helps if you have a really good relationship with your SA. All things being equal if they have the choice between two equally good customers they are going to pick the one they like the best.


----------



## megt10

brandee1002 said:


> Hi ! I just got the call to come do another so ..yay! My previous ones are all b30 and mainly blues ( because I love blue)
> So this time I'm think of either doing a k28 or a b25, whichever one is harder to get ??   I'm also 5'9 athletic buid so I'm afraid a b25 could possibly look disproportionate, even though i have a k25 in swift ( which i can pull off) Honestly I wish I could try on both sizes  haha! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app



Congratulations. I am going to do a K28 next though a B25 is also on my wish list. I think probably the B25 is harder to find than a K28. I think the K28 is more versatile at least for my lifestyle but I would use a B25 for going out in the evening instead of a clutch.


----------



## brandee1002

megt10 said:


> Congratulations. I am going to do a K28 next though a B25 is also on my wish list. I think probably the B25 is harder to find than a K28. I think the K28 is more versatile at least for my lifestyle but I would use a B25 for going out in the evening instead of a clutch.


Ah yeah! Same here k28 is hands free and easier for everyday . I really do not need a special occasion bag since I barely ever go out.   Haha ! And I do have my k25... Its just something about the allure of a b25, ever since I saw a malachite one at a cocktail party (years ago) I just can't get it out of my head !

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## megt10

brandee1002 said:


> Ah yeah! Same here k28 is hands free and easier for everyday . I really do not need a special occasion bag since I barely ever go out.   Haha ! And I do have my k25... Its just something about the allure of a b25, ever since I saw a malachite one at a cocktail party (years ago) I just can't get it out of my head !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


I hear you. My going out is rather limited too, but it would be nice to have for those times when I do go out. I also think a Kelly 25 could fill the gap. Can't wait to hear what you decide.


----------



## mrs.posh

brandee1002 said:


> Ah yeah! Same here k28 is hands free and easier for everyday . I really do not need a special occasion bag since I barely ever go out.   Haha ! And I do have my k25... Its just something about the allure of a b25, ever since I saw a malachite one at a cocktail party (years ago) I just can't get it out of my head !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app



You saw a Malachite B25? This is my SO for 2016! I'm glad someone else likes the color.


----------



## brandee1002

megt10 said:


> I hear you. My going out is rather limited too, but it would be nice to have for those times when I do go out. I also think a Kelly 25 could fill the gap. Can't wait to hear what you decide.





mrs.posh said:


> You saw a Malachite B25? This is my SO for 2016! I'm glad someone else likes the color.


Malachite is gorgeous !!! However  all my ideas flew out the window once I got to h and saw the list .I saw the colors for ostrich, it looks like I'm going for the bird!  &#128514;&#128514;

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrs.posh

brandee1002 said:


> Malachite is gorgeous !!! However  all my ideas flew out the window once I got to h and saw the list .I saw the cold
> rs for ostrich, it looks like I'm going for the bird!  &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app



My mom has an Ostrich Kelly. And I don't want to scare you but if exposed to too much sunlight, the color fades and it fades over time as well which you will notice on the flap. This is just the nature of the leather...thats why I never wanted one in Ostrich. Just wanted to share an experience

Which colors you going for?


----------



## brandee1002

mrs.posh said:


> My mom has an Ostrich Kelly. And I don't want to scare you but if exposed to too much sunlight, the color fades and it fades over time as well which you will notice on the flap. This is just the nature of the leather...thats why I never wanted one in Ostrich. Just wanted to share an experience
> 
> Which colors you going for?


Oh no worries im not scared .I've told everyone I know to stay away from ostrich ! It can age horrible , also absorbs all oils from your skin and is really really hard to clean if it does get dirty .. Even though it is a hardy skin. Lol . I didn't see any leather that was screaming my name, and croc is not something I can justify right now ! Yikes $$
I never thought I would ever buy ostrich, but I really liked the colors and I'm willing to out weight the good with the bad. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## brandee1002

mrs.posh said:


> My mom has an Ostrich Kelly. And I don't want to scare you but if exposed to too much sunlight, the color fades and it fades over time as well which you will notice on the flap. This is just the nature of the leather...thats why I never wanted one in Ostrich. Just wanted to share an experience
> 
> Which colors you going for?


Oh colors I'm doing are Gris agate and a dark blue interior.... I'm really debating doing the handles, strap, and pipping in blue iris for a bi color ostrich . I'm thinking the blue iris handles would help lessen the look of wear to the handles.  I have until tomorrow to switch . 

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## periogirl28

brandee1002 said:


> Oh colors I'm doing are Gris agate and a dark blue interior.... I'm really debating doing the handles, strap, and pipping in blue iris for a bi color ostrich . I'm thinking the blue iris handles would help lessen the look of wear to the handles.  I have until tomorrow to switch .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app




This sounds beautiful! The Blue Iris will bring out the lilac tinge of Agate. Go for it!


----------



## arlv8500

Hi lovelies,

Just seeing if anybody has received their rose lipstick chevre SOs from last year? I saw one on IG earlier, and thought I'd ask... *fingers crossed! TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kkho

brandee1002 said:


> Oh colors I'm doing are Gris agate and a dark blue interior.... I'm really debating doing the handles, strap, and pipping in blue iris for a bi color ostrich . I'm thinking the blue iris handles would help lessen the look of wear to the handles.  I have until tomorrow to switch .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app




Oh wow! I love gris agate! And I have blue iris in ostrich B30. The combination will be gorgeous.


----------



## veronica_ling

Hi ladies,
I will be doing my SO over the next few days. However my store doesnt have a swatch for blue agate. There is a lilac tone to it? I was wondering if someone can post a swatch here and is it available in togo or epsom or chevre? Was thinking of matching it wirh sapphire or blue electric or hydra. Appreciate any suggestions or opinions since i have not seen agate.
Thank you.
N btw malachite is a beauty, i have  2 bags in malachite. Good choice.


----------



## Orangelover12

Can someone tell me if this is true or my SA is just saying so that I spend more money with her....she told me I can place my first SO!!! I went in store to pick out colors /size/hardware etc and she wrote it down on piece of paper....and told me she's waiting for Paris to respond on color...if it's not available She'll let me know to change it. Is this true??? Has been few months I haven't heard anything....How do I know if this is legit? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;


----------



## megt10

mrs.posh said:


> You saw a Malachite B25? This is my SO for 2016! I'm glad someone else likes the color.



I love Malachite. Like Colvert I find it so wearable.


----------



## megt10

brandee1002 said:


> Malachite is gorgeous !!! However  all my ideas flew out the window once I got to h and saw the list .I saw the colors for ostrich, it looks like I'm going for the bird!  &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app



Oh what colors were available for ostrich. I have a rouge VIF ostrich B and I love it.


----------



## brandee1002

megt10 said:


> Oh what colors were available for ostrich. I have a rouge VIF ostrich B and I love it.


Ostrich colors 

Tangerine 
Rouge RIF
Gold 
Blue de malt 
Blue iris
Gris agate

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mrs.posh

brandee1002 said:


> Hi ! I just got the call to come do another so ..yay! My previous ones are all b30 and mainly blues ( because I love blue)
> So this time I'm think of either doing a k28 or a b25, whichever one is harder to get ??   I'm also 5'9 athletic buid so I'm afraid a b25 could possibly look disproportionate, even though i have a k25 in swift ( which i can pull off) Honestly I wish I could try on both sizes  haha! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app




IMO, both are not that hard to get. I love small bags so all my Birkin SOs so far are in size 25. I would think about how you would wear the bag when you do your SO i.e. functionality, ease of use or just maybe the occasion. 

I like Bs more as I love wearing it on my arm and so much easier to get things in and out of.

Enjoy deciding


----------



## mrs.posh

Israeli_Flava said:


> SOLD! thank u dear!



My SO lining is also RJ!

What exterior color are you thinking of?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mrs.posh said:


> My SO lining is also RJ!
> 
> What exterior color are you thinking of?



did u order a chevre exterior???


----------



## mrs.posh

Israeli_Flava said:


> did u order a chevre exterior???



No Togo. I ordered Malachite and it was either Epsom or Togo. Its a small bag so I am happy with Togo.

What color of exterior are you thinking of?


----------



## periogirl28

Orangelover12 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is true or my SA is just saying so that I spend more money with her....she told me I can place my first SO!!! I went in store to pick out colors /size/hardware etc and she wrote it down on piece of paper....and told me she's waiting for Paris to respond on color...if it's not available She'll let me know to change it. Is this true??? Has been few months I haven't heard anything....How do I know if this is legit? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;



I seriously hope your SA is not going to string you along like this but it's normal not to hear anything from Paris after an SO is placed. It tends to be "no news is good news" because they only contact you if something is unavailable like a lining colour etc or God forbid, the entire SO is rejected. In the meantime just never spend money on things you don't want anyway, I know it's tempting but don't. So far what she has done sounds totally familiar.


----------



## Giuliana

Orangelover12 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is true or my SA is just saying so that I spend more money with her....she told me I can place my first SO!!! I went in store to pick out colors /size/hardware etc and she wrote it down on piece of paper....and told me she's waiting for Paris to respond on color...if it's not available She'll let me know to change it. Is this true??? Has been few months I haven't heard anything....How do I know if this is legit? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;



I would just ask her if the SO was accepted by Paris. For me the, process was similar, but I heard back within a couple of weeks because Paris wanted to change the interior color. The new color was ok with me. I didn't hear anything after that until the store received the bag about 14 months later.


----------



## mrs.posh

veronica_ling said:


> Hi ladies,
> I will be doing my SO over the next few days. However my store doesnt have a swatch for blue agate. There is a lilac tone to it? I was wondering if someone can post a swatch here and is it available in togo or epsom or chevre? Was thinking of matching it wirh sapphire or blue electric or hydra. Appreciate any suggestions or opinions since i have not seen agate.
> Thank you.
> N btw malachite is a beauty, i have  2 bags in malachite. Good choice.



Hey darl, do you mind posting your a photo of your Malachite bags? I really just want to be sure I will not regret it! 



Kkho said:


> Oh wow! I love gris agate! And I have blue iris in ostrich B30. The combination will be gorgeous.



I went for Malachite B25 with RJ lining! What is your Malachite B again? Would you mind posting a pic of hers??? please 



Orangelover12 said:


> Can someone tell me if this is true or my SA is just saying so that I spend more money with her....she told me I can place my first SO!!! I went in store to pick out colors /size/hardware etc and she wrote it down on piece of paper....and told me she's waiting for Paris to respond on color...if it's not available She'll let me know to change it. Is this true??? Has been few months I haven't heard anything....How do I know if this is legit? &#129300;&#129300;&#129300;&#129300;



My first SO with my first SM was like this. No confirmation no nothing! So I don't trust him very much! Well if it makes you feel better, its true that no news is good news because they will let you know in the 2-4 weeks of placing the order if they cannot do it the leather or color you have. I am not an expert with SOs but I have bogged my SM and SD enough that I get an answer one way or the other haha.


----------



## duna

Has anyone already recieved a bag ordered in November 2015?? I'm getting impatient.....


----------



## jacquies

I was wondering that too. I placed my so at the end of November 2015.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## megt10

duna said:


> Has anyone already recieved a bag ordered in November 2015?? I'm getting impatient.....



A friend of mine picked hers up yesterday. It was ready last week and she ordered the end of November.


----------



## SandySummer

Me! Sigh


----------



## ceci

duna said:


> Has anyone already recieved a bag ordered in November 2015?? I'm getting impatient.....




Yes. Ordered Nov 10. SA called Feb 10. Similar bag B25, BE Togo, BHHW, but different bi-color in version 2 that another TPFer SO was ready in 10 weeks. Possible crafters were working on same group of color/leather/design around the same time?


----------



## veronica_ling

mrs.posh said:


> Hey darl, do you mind posting your a photo of your Malachite bags? I really just want to be sure I will not regret it!
> 
> Sure. These are my malachites. Hope pic turn out the right way.


----------



## duna

megt10 said:


> A friend of mine picked hers up yesterday. It was ready last week and she ordered the end of November.





SandySummer said:


> Me! Sigh
> View attachment 3335663





ceci said:


> Yes. Ordered Nov 10. SA called Feb 10. Similar bag B25, BE Togo, BHHW, but different bi-color in version 2 that another TPFer SO was ready in 10 weeks. Possible crafters were working on same group of color/leather/design around the same time?



Thanks ladies!

Last year I recieved not 1 but 2 SOs in Febuary/March 2015, ordered the previous November, so this time it feels like ages


----------



## megt10

brandee1002 said:


> Ostrich colors
> 
> Tangerine
> Rouge RIF
> Gold
> Blue de malt
> Blue iris
> Gris agate
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you so much.


----------



## rwy_ma

SandySummer said:


> Me! Sigh
> View attachment 3335663




Don't worry! I am also waiting for mine too! Placed mine on 10 Nov &#128580;


----------



## mrs.posh

veronica_ling said:


> mrs.posh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey darl, do you mind posting your a photo of your Malachite bags? I really just want to be sure I will not regret it!
> 
> Sure. These are my malachites. Hope pic turn out the right way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
> 
> I almost died. The color is sooooo lush!
Click to expand...


----------



## mrs.posh

Israeli_Flava said:


> did u order a chevre exterior???





duna said:


> Has anyone already recieved a bag ordered in November 2015?? I'm getting impatient.....





jacquies said:


> I was wondering that too. I placed my so at the end of November 2015.



No, havent heard anything, my SM said minimum 6 months.


----------



## mrs.posh

1 May, I will ask my SM about this and say what the heck is going on


----------



## Giuliana

Based on the colors listed on this thread it looks like gris t in not available in any leather this SO round. Is this correct?


----------



## Notorious Pink

mrs.posh said:


> IMO, both are not that hard to get. I love small bags so all my Birkin SOs so far are in size 25. I would think about how you would wear the bag when you do your SO i.e. functionality, ease of use or just maybe the occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Bs more as I love wearing it on my arm and so much easier to get things in and out of.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy deciding




Depends on where you are.
I've been waiting Five Years for my B25.


----------



## mrs.posh

brandee1002 said:


> Malachite is gorgeous !!! However  all my ideas flew out the window once I got to h and saw the list .I saw the colors for ostrich, it looks like I'm going for the bird!  &#128514;&#128514;
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app





BBC said:


> Depends on where you are.
> I've been waiting Five Years for my B25.



Whaaaat 5 years? Wow, I am sure they can do something to get you this bag IF they really want to. FSH had many B25s, well at least its what it seemed like when I visited.


----------



## mrs.posh

Giuliana said:


> Based on the colors listed on this thread it looks like gris t in not available in any leather this SO round. Is this correct?



I saw Gris T for this SO round. Didn't look at the leather type though.


----------



## Giuliana

mrs.posh said:


> I saw Gris T for this SO round. Didn't at the leather type though.


Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## panthere55

Giuliana said:


> Based on the colors listed on this thread it looks like gris t in not available in any leather this SO round. Is this correct?


 
I didn't see on list


----------



## rwy_ma

Does anyone know the SO colour list for Togo? TIA


----------



## brandee1002

veronica_ling said:


> mrs.posh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey darl, do you mind posting your a photo of your Malachite bags? I really just want to be sure I will not regret it!
> 
> Sure. These are my malachites. Hope pic turn out the right way.
> 
> 
> 
> Omg your malachite croc is tdf ! Wow ! They didn't even offer it in exotics this round
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app
Click to expand...


----------



## Notorious Pink

mrs.posh said:


> Whaaaat 5 years? Wow, I am sure they can do something to get you this bag IF they really want to. FSH had many B25s, well at least its what it seemed like when I visited.




2011 PO black chevre rejected after one year
2012 SO BE/Celeste BGHW rejected after nearly four years

Was just given another PO....SM tells me that it definitely went in. Next time I see her she'll know what color she ordered for me, but pretty sure it was Blue Agate GHW.

It's a privately owned boutique so a bit different. In the last 15 years I have seen ONE 25B.


----------



## ceci

BBC said:


> 2011 PO black chevre rejected after one year
> 2012 SO BE/Celeste BGHW rejected after nearly four years
> 
> Was just given another PO....SM tells me that it definitely went in. Next time I see her she'll know what color she ordered for me, but pretty sure it was Blue Agate GHW.
> 
> It's a privately owned boutique so a bit different. In the last 15 years I have seen ONE 25B.




I'm so sorry about all the rejections! Sending you loads of luck for getting a B25 of your dream!! PM you. Hugs [emoji6]


----------



## replayii

Can someone help identify the blues on this tri color ostrich birkin? I know it's blue sapphire/ blue iris/ blue malte, but which one of of the blue is blue iris? I guess it is the only blue of the three being offer for SO.


----------



## ehy12

I think (and am hoping) it is the darkest blue as i just placed a SO today for a b in blue de malte ostrich...there was no swatch so i had to guess what it would look like. the other option was blue iris.


----------



## ehy12

oh read your question wrong! thought you were asking which is blue de malte...i think blue iris is the lightest blue (the body)...


----------



## replayii

ehy12 said:


> oh read your question wrong! thought you were asking which is blue de malte...i think blue iris is the lightest blue (the body)...




Thanks for your reply. I can only see 2 blues in this birkin, not 3. I'm so confused


----------



## ehy12

replayii said:


> Thanks for your reply. I can only see 2 blues in this birkin, not 3. I'm so confused


i only see 2 blues too...maybe the 3rd blue is the interior.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ceci said:


> I'm so sorry about all the rejections! Sending you loads of luck for getting a B25 of your dream!! PM you. Hugs [emoji6]




Thanks ceci!!! [emoji8] Hugs back!


----------



## LadyCupid

replayii said:


> Can someone help identify the blues on this tri color ostrich birkin? I know it's blue sapphire/ blue iris/ blue malte, but which one of of the blue is blue iris? I guess it is the only blue of the three being offer for SO.
> 
> View attachment 3336153




The handles and sangles is another blue that is different than the darker blue on the top and bottom of the Birkin itself. Have to see closeup to notice the difference.


----------



## sparklyprincess

Giuliana said:


> Based on the colors listed on this thread it looks like gris t in not available in any leather this SO round. Is this correct?







mrs.posh said:


> I saw Gris T for this SO round. Didn't look at the leather type though.







panthere55 said:


> I didn't see on list




I only saw Gris T for Croc/Alligator. Gris Mouette (seagull grey) and etain were the greys for non-exotic.


----------



## mrs.posh

brandee1002 said:


> veronica_ling said:
> 
> 
> 
> Omg your malachite croc is tdf ! Wow ! They didn't even offer it in exotics this round
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be different for each country. They offer it in my country. I wonder if colors offered are also different?
Click to expand...


----------



## Orangefanatic

mrs.posh said:


> brandee1002 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be different for each country. They offer it in my country. I wonder if colors offered are also different?
> 
> 
> 
> Seems similar..after reading list of colour options available.
Click to expand...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jp_536

duna said:


> Has anyone already recieved a bag ordered in November 2015?? I'm getting impatient.....




Hi duna!! Yes!! Mine came in 4.5 months...11/20 order. SA called 4/8. Crazy fast. 
I didn't realize you ordered those 2 last year just months prior. I thought you had been waiting for over a year. Hope yours will arrive soon. But you never know. I have 4 friends still waiting also from Nov SO and 1 is still waiting for another from May SO. 



jacquies said:


> I was wondering that too. I placed my so at the end of November 2015.




NO rhyme or reason when they come... Could be a year. Though it seems they're getting faster. But some ladies are still waiting on SO from 2 years ago. 



megt10 said:


> A friend of mine picked hers up yesterday. It was ready last week and she ordered the end of November.




[emoji8]


----------



## duna

jp_536 said:


> Hi duna!! Yes!! Mine came in 4.5 months...11/20 order. SA called 4/8. Crazy fast.
> I didn't realize you ordered those 2 last year just months prior. I thought you had been waiting for over a year. Hope yours will arrive soon. But you never know. I have 4 friends still waiting also from Nov SO and 1 is still waiting for another from May SO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO rhyme or reason when they come... Could be a year. Though it seems they're getting faster. But some ladies are still waiting on SO from 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji8]



I'm still waiting for 1 bag ordered April 2015 and 2 more ordered Nov 2015. So far my order arrivals have varied from 3/4 months to over 2 years!! Go figure......


----------



## Serva1

Just placed my SO and it's nice to have something to look forward to [emoji1]


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> Just placed my SO and it's nice to have something to look forward to [emoji1]



Woohoo!


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Woohoo!




My words exactly [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] I feel incredibly lucky and grateful.


----------



## Onthego

Is anyone out there contemplating or already has ordered a Constance? Seems I maybe in the minority but just wondering....


----------



## Giuliana

panthere55 said:


> I didn't see on list







sparklyprincess said:


> I only saw Gris T for Croc/Alligator. Gris Mouette (seagull grey) and etain were the greys for non-exotic.




Thanks for the replies!


----------



## megt10

BBC said:


> Depends on where you are.
> I've been waiting Five Years for my B25.



Wow. That is ridiculous. Maybe I should go for the B25 before the K SO. Was yours a SO?


----------



## megt10

Onthego said:


> Is anyone out there contemplating or already has ordered a Constance? Seems I maybe in the minority but just wondering....



I am thinking about doing a Constance Elan. Though I will probably do a Kelly this time around unless by some luck of the draw I could place one of each .


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> Wow. That is ridiculous. Maybe I should go for the B25 before the K SO. Was yours a SO?




My second one was [emoji20]


----------



## LaPato

Leather SO options for the us


----------



## LaPato




----------



## mrs.posh

Serva1 said:


> Just placed my SO and it's nice to have something to look forward to [emoji1]



Wohooo!
What SO did you place?? Colors and leather?


----------



## mrs.posh

SandySummer said:


> Me! Sigh
> View attachment 3335663



I need this App in my life!


----------



## mygoodies

LaPato said:


>




THANK U SO MUCH for posting this!!! Rubis is on the list! YAY


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ehy12

Placed my SO yesterday!! I am over the moon excited!!


----------



## liun8688

LaPato said:


>




thank you so much LaPato,
Do you mind post the other side of this paper which shoes the available leather? Thank you !


----------



## MsHermesAU

LaPato said:


>



What leather type is this for? Togo?


----------



## LaPato

liun8688 said:


> thank you so much LaPato,
> Do you mind post the other side of this paper which shoes the available leather? Thank you !


Sorry I do not have the other side . just the colors for so 


MsHermesAU said:


> What leather type is this for? Togo?


Not sure I only have this side of the paper 

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## liun8688

LaPato said:


> Sorry I do not have the other side . just the colors for so
> 
> Not sure I only have this side of the paper
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app




Still many thanks!


----------



## rwy_ma

LaPato said:


>




Thank you


----------



## bagidiotic

LaPato said:


>


Appreciate  your  time 
Thanks 
All the best to your so


----------



## StyleEyes

Does anyone have a list of colors available in chevre and/togo?  My SA will be calling me in next week for my SO and I'd like to get a head start on my choices. 

If this has already been posted, could someone point me in the right direction?  

Congrats to everyone who has placed their orders, fingers crossed the come quickly!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

StyleEyes said:


> Does anyone have a list of colors available in chevre and/togo?  My SA will be calling me in next week for my SO and I'd like to get a head start on my choices.
> 
> If this has already been posted, could someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has placed their orders, fingers crossed the come quickly!!



http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/help-special-order-925735-39.html

Post #573


----------



## MsHermesAU

LaPato said:


> Sorry I do not have the other side . just the colors for so
> 
> Not sure I only have this side of the paper
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app



That's ok, thanks anyway!  It's a good start!


----------



## StyleEyes

MsHermesAU said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/help-special-order-925735-39.html
> 
> 
> 
> Post #573




Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## arisoup

LaPato said:


>



Thank you! 

Do the blue highlighted lines mean new fall colors?


----------



## replayii

Found this picture from a reseller, you can see if what colors are offered in chèvre and clemence


----------



## replayii

StyleEyes said:


> Does anyone have a list of colors available in chevre and/togo?  My SA will be calling me in next week for my SO and I'd like to get a head start on my choices.
> 
> If this has already been posted, could someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has placed their orders, fingers crossed the come quickly!!




Here you go.


----------



## sparklyprincess

arisoup said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Do the blue highlighted lines mean new fall colors?




Yes those are the new colors: cuivre and gris mouette


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## arisoup

sparklyprincess said:


> Yes those are the new colors: cuivre and gris mouette



Thank you sparklyprincess


----------



## sparklyprincess

I looked up Hermes Cuivre on google and I found this dark brown color. However the color list has it under the Orange family. So who knows?


----------



## StyleEyes

replayii said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 3337226




Oh, this is excellent!  Thank you!


----------



## naths

Omg! Bambou [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] does anyone knows in which leather is offer ?


----------



## duna

Cuivre means Copper, so I guess it's the colour of copper!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> Placed my SO yesterday!! I am over the moon excited!!




So glad, sharing the exitement with you!!!


----------



## Serva1

StyleEyes said:


> Congrats to everyone who has placed their orders, fingers crossed the come quickly!!




Thank you, hope you get your dream SO.


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> So glad, sharing the exitement with you!!!


Thank you!! exciting to be waiting for our SOs!!!! Hope it comes soooooooooooooon!!!!!


----------



## LaPato

naths said:


> Omg! Bambou [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] does anyone knows in which leather is offer ?


Its in Epsom , Clem, and swift 

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## rwy_ma

replayii said:


> Here you go.
> 
> View attachment 3337226




Thank you so much for your info. Would you by any chance have the right hand side of the list? Like Togo and Epsom? Thank you in advance


----------



## kcavatu

Does anyone know which leathers blanc is offered in? I know clemence is one of them. Thank you!


----------



## babybaby2011

LaPato said:


> Its in Epsom , Clem, and swift
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app




@LaPato: Do you know what leather in Rose Indien? Thanks


----------



## kcavatu

My SA told me that Rose Indien was only offered in suede


----------



## naths

Omg really bambou[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]!! Does anyone knows if it comes in Togo / Epsom ? [emoji79][emoji79] thank you in advance


----------



## Orangefanatic

naths said:


> Omg! Bambou [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172] does anyone knows in which leather is offer ?



I heard its epsom leather. So as much as i live epsom, i didnt order this time.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sparklyprincess

duna said:


> Cuivre means Copper, so I guess it's the colour of copper!




Oh makes sense!


----------



## panthere55

kcavatu said:


> Does anyone know which leathers blanc is offered in? I know clemence is one of them. Thank you!



Just clemence


----------



## naths

Orangefanatic said:


> I heard its epsom leather. So as much as i live epsom, i didnt order this time.







LaPato said:


> Its in Epsom , Clem, and swift
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app




Thank you so much , It can work in epsom or clem [emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji119]&#127997;[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## kcavatu

panthere55 said:


> Just clemence


 
Thank you!


----------



## mrs.posh

naths said:


> Omg really bambou[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]!! Does anyone knows if it comes in Togo / Epsom ? [emoji79][emoji79] thank you in advance



Saw in the other thread that it comes in Epsom and Clemence.


----------



## mrs.posh

Is anyone able to customise pocket for this round of SO? I'm having a zipped one this time...I feel like it will be too much of a hassle to zip and unzip...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I am waiting for this round of SO. The SM is trying to get chevre for me. I am really hoping for a miracle this time around. Otherwise I am not sure I will do a SO.


----------



## LadyCupid

Does anyone know which leather is offered in gris mouette please?


----------



## ehy12

mrs.posh said:


> Is anyone able to customise pocket for this round of SO? I'm having a zipped one this time...I feel like it will be too much of a hassle to zip and unzip...


When I was waiting to pick up my new birkin, I overheard a woman customizing pockets on her SO ...


----------



## replayii

rwy_ma said:


> Thank you so much for your info. Would you by any chance have the right hand side of the list? Like Togo and Epsom? Thank you in advance




Sorry the picture is not mine, I found it on the internet so I don't know what's on the right


----------



## LadyCupid

I have compiled this chart based on the information I have been able to gather from everyone here. Hope everyone finds it useful with this completed chart.

Does anyone know information for exotic please?


----------



## Daisu

yodaling1 said:


> I have compiled this chart based on the information I have been able to gathered from everyone here. Hope everyone finds it useful with this completed chart.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know information for exotic please?




This is great! Thanks!! [emoji4]


----------



## Notorious Pink

yodaling1 said:


> I have compiled this chart based on the information I have been able to gather from everyone here. Hope everyone finds it useful with this completed chart.
> 
> Does anyone know information for exotic please?




Wow, this is awesome!


----------



## LadyCupid

Does anyone have insight into the croc/alligator please by any chance?


----------



## britan

Hi everyone, I am a total newbiee and I'm here to try and figure out how the whole special order process works.  

My wife has been taking about it for some time and I would like to surprise her by designing a bag all in my own.  

If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.  I'm just not sure where to start.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

yodaling1 said:


> I have compiled this chart based on the information I have been able to gather from everyone here. Hope everyone finds it useful with this completed chart.
> 
> Does anyone know information for exotic please?


Thanks great effort
You're a gem


----------



## Serva1

Beautiful chart yodaling [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MsHermesAU

yodaling1 said:


> I have compiled this chart based on the information I have been able to gather from everyone here. Hope everyone finds it useful with this completed chart.
> 
> Does anyone know information for exotic please?



Thank you yodaling, this is so helpful


----------



## periogirl28

britan said:


> Hi everyone, I am a total newbiee and I'm here to try and figure out how the whole special order process works.
> 
> My wife has been taking about it for some time and I would like to surprise her by designing a bag all in my own.
> 
> If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.  I'm just not sure where to start.




Do you mean a special colour combination for Birkin /Kelly or a unique, customised design?


----------



## rwy_ma

replayii said:


> Sorry the picture is not mine, I found it on the internet so I don't know what's on the right




No worries  thanks for your reply anyway.


----------



## Kkho

Thank you yodaling !!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

britan said:


> Hi everyone, I am a total newbiee and I'm here to try and figure out how the whole special order process works.
> 
> My wife has been taking about it for some time and I would like to surprise her by designing a bag all in my own.
> 
> If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.  I'm just not sure where to start.



Did the SA/SM offer you the chance to do a SO? You have to be offered the opportunity first....


----------



## britan

periogirl28 said:


> Do you mean a special colour combination for Birkin /Kelly or a unique, customised design?




Honestly, I'm not sure.  

When my wife and I go into H she take about being approved for an SO.  Her strategy has been to purchase items from multiple categories to show that were really into the H brand.  Which we are! 

She has picked up a few bags along the way as well.  Recently she had been saying that she is going to ask if she can get one customized.  She has mentioned picking the interior, color, etc.  

Thanks for replying!  Any info is helpful.


----------



## britan

Israeli_Flava said:


> Did the SA/SM offer you the chance to do a SO? You have to be offered the opportunity first....




We're on pretty good terms with our SA.  She has helped me pick out a few items for her birthday.  She is even coming to dinner tonight.  

I don't believe my wife has asked but we have a decent profile and we have been working up to it.  

Do we really have to wait to be offered or is that something that I can ask since we have a profile?


----------



## mrs.posh

Just an update about SOs. My "local" SM confirmed that they started receiving B35 SOs. It means that that B30s and B25s will be next. I think this might be the case for the Europe region.


----------



## ceci

britan said:


> Hi everyone, I am a total newbiee and I'm here to try and figure out how the whole special order process works.
> 
> My wife has been taking about it for some time and I would like to surprise her by designing a bag all in my own.
> 
> If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated.  I'm just not sure where to start.




How sweet you are! Since you know whose your SA, why don't you tell your SA exactly what's your plan, see if possible your SA can grant you a SO offer when it's available. Possible having your SA to contact you directly if you do plan to design all on your own. Keep in mine though. SO only placed twice a year. The SO may be cancelled. SO can arrive at anytime between 10 weeks to a few years. There is no guarantee. However, why not giving it a try? Good luck!


----------



## bagidiotic

britan said:


> We're on pretty good terms with our SA.  She has helped me pick out a few items for her birthday.  She is even coming to dinner tonight.
> 
> I don't believe my wife has asked but we have a decent profile and we have been working up to it.
> 
> Do we really have to wait to be offered or is that something that I can ask since we have a profile?


Glad to know you building  gd profile  with your store
So has to be offered  by sd or sm 
Only selective clients  will get it
Of coz you may like to highlight  this wish to your sa
He or she may proposed to  head of store
They will  access your history 
This is one possible way


----------



## britan

ceci said:


> How sweet you are! Since you know whose your SA, why don't you tell your SA exactly what's your plan, see if possible your SA can grant you a SO offer when it's available. Possible having your SA to contact you directly if you do plan to design all on your own. Keep in mine though. SO only placed twice a year. The SO may be cancelled. SO can arrive at anytime between 10 weeks to a few years. There is no guarantee. However, why not giving it a try? Good luck!




Thanks for all the advice!  My wife mentioned that it would take a while to make an order.  I didn't realize that the process was so variable.  

My thought now is to 

1.  Ask my SA about SO
2.  Design the bag 

If I can complete #2 then I can show it to my wife as a gift.  Maybe print out a few pictures of the different options that I selected.  

Is there a place that I can go to see other SO bags?  I didn't see a thread on here for that specifically.


----------



## rwy_ma

mrs.posh said:


> Just an update about SOs. My "local" SM confirmed that they started receiving B35 SOs. It means that that B30s and B25s will be next. I think this might be the case for the Europe region.




Thanks for your good news! I hope my B30 SO will arrive the store very soon as I am in the Europe region too [emoji6]


----------



## britan

Is there a thread or place on the web that is a good resource to see the different interior options?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

britan said:


> Is there a thread or place on the web that is a good resource to see the different interior options?




Color availability in the different leathers changes each season, but to give you an idea about colors and combinations:
Special Combo Bags- PICS ONLY PLEASE!!!!! 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-colors/special-combo-bags-pics-only-please-192930.html

Bags with Contrast Lining 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/bags-with-contrast-lining-518203.html


----------



## ouija board

britan said:


> Is there a thread or place on the web that is a good resource to see the different interior options?




In the Reference area, there is a thread for Special Order bags. Lots of great pictures there. I would be straightforward with your SA and ask to place an order. If she knows it's a gift for your wife, she may be even more willing to help make it happen. I am not of the belief that you should wait to be offered. Not all SAs operate that way (mine doesn't "offer" Birkins, Kellys, or special orders unless I ask about it specifically), and if you don't ask, they won't know that you're interested. Good luck! I know your wife will be thrilled!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

britan said:


> We're on pretty good terms with our SA.  She has helped me pick out a few items for her birthday.  She is even coming to dinner tonight.
> 
> I don't believe my wife has asked but we have a decent profile and we have been working up to it.
> 
> Do we really have to wait to be offered or is that something that I can ask since we have a profile?



You can ask your SA if you can be considered for this opportunity. Different boutiques and Store Manager hve different rules as to which clients receive this opportunity as they are limited in number they can offer. It is always a good idea to stick to one SA and one boutique in order to build that relationship. Also, be aware that many SM frown upon SA "going to dinner" with clients. In fact in my store it is strictly forbidden.Please be careful. The rules are silly to me at times but some SMs are very cautious of resellers and people's motivations. 

I did not wait to be asked... I was after a particular color & leather and I knew she would never get that color in the store. I asked her for it a million times and finally a few visits later (after I shopped with her over time) she said she could get it for me. I smiled and said how? She said we will special order it for you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> Thanks great effort
> You're a gem



Darling do you know is there a diference in natural stitching and white stitching??? I noticed on the thread offerings I could not locate white so I picked natural. Now I'm thinking I should insist on white. I believe the stitch on gold color is natural and it appears white to my eye but if I can get white... I want white like the stitching on rose tyrien. Am I overthinking too much? Anyone knows for sure? The order is not final yet so I can change it.


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling do you know is there a diference in natural stitching and white stitching??? I noticed on the thread offerings I could not locate white so I picked natural. Now I'm thinking I should insist on white. I believe the stitch on gold color is natural and it appears white to my eye but if I can get white... I want white like the stitching on rose tyrien. Am I overthinking too much? Anyone knows for sure? The order is not final yet so I can change it.


I do not know what combo you did what colors you chosen
Fwik  natural  may not suit tinge of beige
However  white more universal and striking 
Better choice 
Look at candy collection 
However  hw plays  a part too
If not too confusing


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> I do not know what combo you did what colors you chosen
> Fwik  natural  may not suit tinge of beige
> However  white more universal and striking
> Better choice
> Look at candy collection
> However  hw plays  a part too
> If not too confusing



Do you know is white even offered?


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> Do you know is white even offered?


Your secondary  color?
Which version?


----------



## periogirl28

yodaling1 said:


> I have compiled this chart based on the information I have been able to gather from everyone here. Hope everyone finds it useful with this completed chart.
> 
> Does anyone know information for exotic please?



Thank you very much for this!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> Your secondary  color?
> Which version?



pm'ing u


----------



## britan

carlinha said:


> Color availability in the different leathers changes each season, but to give you an idea about colors and combinations:
> Special Combo Bags- PICS ONLY PLEASE!!!!!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-colors/special-combo-bags-pics-only-please-192930.html
> 
> Bags with Contrast Lining
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/bags-with-contrast-lining-518203.html




Thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## britan

Israeli_Flava said:


> You can ask your SA if you can be considered for this opportunity. Different boutiques and Store Manager hve different rules as to which clients receive this opportunity as they are limited in number they can offer. It is always a good idea to stick to one SA and one boutique in order to build that relationship. Also, be aware that many SM frown upon SA "going to dinner" with clients. In fact in my store it is strictly forbidden.Please be careful. The rules are silly to me at times but some SMs are very cautious of resellers and people's motivations.
> 
> I did not wait to be asked... I was after a particular color & leather and I knew she would never get that color in the store. I asked her for it a million times and finally a few visits later (after I shopped with her over time) she said she could get it for me. I smiled and said how? She said we will special order it for you




Your story was great to hear.  My wife and I have been visiting the store for several years and we just started thinking about an SO.  I'm definitely not shy and will ask.  

For now, I need to think about how to design this bag in a way that my wife will love it.  I have my work cut out [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

britan said:


> Your story was great to hear.  My wife and I have been visiting the store for several years and we just started thinking about an SO.  I'm definitely not shy and will ask.
> 
> For now, I need to think about how to design this bag in a way that my wife will love it.  I have my work cut out [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


It's a bit more limited as your possible SO options are from the current list of leathers offered. So in a way you don't have to consider every colour Hermes has ever had. Best of luck!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

britan said:


> Your story was great to hear.  My wife and I have been visiting the store for several years and we just started thinking about an SO.  I'm definitely not shy and will ask.
> 
> For now, I need to think about how to design this bag in a way that my wife will love it.  I have my work cut out [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Well I'm happy to help you. If you indeed get the green light to order please let us know what your wife enjoys, traditional color or POP, classic lines or casual is fine, b or k, exotic or no? What color does she already have? These kinds of things will help us help you with what WOMEN think


----------



## britan

periogirl28 said:


> It's a bit more limited as your possible SO options are from the current list of leathers offered. So in a way you don't have to consider every colour Hermes has ever had. Best of luck!




That's good to hear that I don't have to do that.  More than likely she will want a black exterior but I need to figure out the leather.  She always comments about structure and durability so that helps me a little.  

The interior however is where I think I can have a little fun!  I'm a little less conservative than my wife and I love pops of color!  [emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

britan said:


> That's good to hear that I don't have to do that.  More than likely she will want a black exterior but* I need to figure out the leather. * She always comments about structure and durability so that helps me a little.
> 
> The interior however is where I think I can have a little fun!  I'm a little less conservative than my wife and I love pops of color!  [emoji4]



One word: CHEVRE.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> One word: CHEVRE.




[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## sparklyprincess

Brushed hardware help!

I'm finalizing my next SO order today and I've never done brushed hardware before. I was thinking of gold, specifically. I know some of you have done it for your SO's. Can you tell me your pros and cons on BGHW? I did search through old threads on the subject too. 

Any advice and photos are appreciated!

This SO will be a small bag, classy/chic look.


----------



## mrs.posh

rwy_ma said:


> Thanks for your good news! I hope my B30 SO will arrive the store very soon as I am in the Europe region too [emoji6]



Fingers crossed!


----------



## britan

sparklyprincess said:


> Brushed hardware help!
> 
> I'm finalizing my next SO order today and I've never done brushed hardware before. I was thinking of gold, specifically. I know some of you have done it for your SO's. Can you tell me your pros and cons on BGHW? I did search through old threads on the subject too.
> 
> Any advice and photos are appreciated!
> 
> This SO will be a small bag, classy/chic look.




Hi, I'm in the process of designing a bag for my wife.  I would love to see any tips that you come across on the hardware.


----------



## britan

Israeli_Flava said:


> One word: CHEVRE.




How is chèvre compared to Epsom.  The last bag I bought for her was the Epspm leather for a kelly.


----------



## mygoodies

britan said:


> Hi, I'm in the process of designing a bag for my wife.  I would love to see any tips that you come across on the hardware.




I think I will have my hubby read this LOL [emoji38] [emoji38] 

The design process is so much fun, the waiting on the other hand would be "killing"  

I'm currently stalking my SA for an opportunity for an SO! I can't just sit and wait for him to offer me LOL I know he would but its my SM who is sooooo difficult when it comes to SO and she's the one who's holding all the cards   

So hopefully your SA has enough influence on your SM too! Crossing fingers for you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

britan said:


> How is chèvre compared to Epsom.  The last bag I bought for her was the Epspm leather for a kelly.


It's like comparing a Toyota to a Maserati in my book :giggles:
I own both. Epsom takes color very well and is super light but Epsom is a stamped calfskin so the grain of the leather is not natural. This causes a plastic sheen and paper feel.  It is a lovely leather for structured Kelly so I'm sure your wife loves it as I love my Birkin but once she experiences Chevre... nothing compares. Chevre is goatskin. It takes color beautifully and is also very lightweight and scratch resistant. It has a slight sheen to it naturally and chevre is only offered SO (can't just get chevre regular). You can order up to size B30. Not sure about K size... I think28 max. Nothing compares to chevre in  my book but I will let others chime in....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> Glad to know you building  gd profile  with your store
> So has to be offered  by sd or sm
> Only selective clients  will get it
> Of coz you may like to highlight  this wish to your sa
> He or she may proposed to  head of store
> They will  access your history
> This is one possible way



Order submitted... it was too late to change. Its ok. It will turn out amazing either way.


----------



## mygoodies

britan said:


> How is chèvre compared to Epsom.  The last bag I bought for her was the Epspm leather for a kelly.




Maybe u can start your "homework" by reading this  
https://www.bragmybag.com/hermes-leather-guide/

So at least u have an idea which type leathers H offers, but like others have said not all type of leathers are being offered for SO. 
You will find out when the SA show u the actual list


----------



## britan

yodaling1 said:


> I have compiled this chart based on the information I have been able to gather from everyone here. Hope everyone finds it useful with this completed chart.
> 
> Does anyone know information for exotic please?



thank you for putting this together.  I'm in the process of designing a bag for my wife and this is extremely helpful.  If you have any other tips please send them my way.


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> Order submitted... it was too late to change. Its ok. It will turn out amazing either way.




Congrats IF, welcome to the "waiting SO team".


----------



## britan

mygoodies said:


> I think I will have my hubby read this LOL [emoji38] [emoji38]
> 
> The design process is so much fun, the waiting on the other hand would be "killing"
> 
> I'm currently stalking my SA for an opportunity for an SO! I can't just sit and wait for him to offer me LOL I know he would but its my SM who is sooooo difficult when it comes to SO and she's the one who's holding all the cards
> 
> So hopefully your SA has enough influence on your SM too! Crossing fingers for you!




Thanks!  I'll let you know how it goes.  I'm more than happy to wait to get the bag but I at least want if I can order one.  Besides all the fun is in designing the bag!


----------



## britan

mygoodies said:


> Maybe u can start your "homework" by reading this
> https://www.bragmybag.com/hermes-leather-guide/
> 
> So at least u have an idea which type leathers H offers, but like others have said not all type of leathers are being offered for SO.
> You will find out when the SA show u the actual list




Thanks for sharing the link.  And yes, I have a lot of homework to do.  I want to make sure I know about all the different options, leather types, etc.  

Hopefully she will be more impressed by the work I've done to learn about it more than getting the actual bag.  

Okay...let's not kid ourselves she is going to love the bag but either way makes her happy.


----------



## britan

I just want to say thank you to everyone here for being really helpful.  My wife has a bunch of different bags:  rouge casaque kelly sellier, black croc b30 ghw, rouge h b35, bamboo ghillies b30, sable k32, blue jean k35.  I just didn't want to get an off the shelf item for her special day.  

Maybe once I have some options identified I'll share with everyone and see what you guys think!


----------



## QuelleFromage

sparklyprincess said:


> Brushed hardware help!
> 
> I'm finalizing my next SO order today and I've never done brushed hardware before. I was thinking of gold, specifically. I know some of you have done it for your SO's. Can you tell me your pros and cons on BGHW? I did search through old threads on the subject too.
> 
> Any advice and photos are appreciated!
> 
> This SO will be a small bag, classy/chic look.





My SA says brushed HW shows scratches less and I agree, others disagree. I like it better in palladium. I think the brushing gives a soft effect that is just amazing with certain colors. It is so striking on darks and neutrals - on pop colors it really depends. . If you want the light to spark off the HW, then don't do it, especially with gold.



britan said:


> Hi, I'm in the process of designing a bag for my wife.  I would love to see any tips that you come across on the hardware.



If she likes a black exterior I would say get chevre if you can and choose her favorite non-neutral color for the interior, and get brushed HW as it's special.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bags to die for

The swift leather colours for the Constance that I've been given are noir, Craie, etoupe, gold, capucine, bougainvillier, rouge grenat, rouge tomate, bleu saphir, bleu indigo, bleu paon, bleu hydra, etain, vert fonce, bamboo, sauge.

The hardware options were permabrass/rose gold. 

The inside lining options were a different list to the swift list (included vert and gris mouette).

You can have different coloured or tonal stitching. The list of options were huge.

Hope this helps someone.


----------



## sparklyprincess

QuelleFromage said:


> My SA says brushed HW shows scratches less and I agree, others disagree. I like it better in palladium. I think the brushing gives a soft effect that is just amazing with certain colors. It is so striking on darks and neutrals - on pop colors it really depends. . If you want the light to spark off the HW, then don't do it, especially with gold.
> .




Thanks for your input! I also read in old threads that scratches show more on brushed hardware. I always thought the opposite like you, using my experience with brushed versus shiny H belt buckles. 
I asked my SA's opinion today and she said she likes brushed. So I went with brushed. My SO is a neutral color.


----------



## sparklyprincess

britan said:


> Hi, I'm in the process of designing a bag for my wife.  I would love to see any tips that you come across on the hardware.




As mentioned in the previous post, I read in old threads that scratches show more on brushed HW because the scratches are shiny, against a matte background. But brushed is only available via SO, so it makes it more special to have brushed HW on your bag. I also read in some posts that the brushed HW might be more prone to tarnishing? 
I ended up going with my SA's suggestion and chose gold brushed HW 

Good luck on your bag design. What a wonderful husband you are!!!


----------



## naths

mrs.posh said:


> Saw in the other thread that it comes in Epsom and Clemence.




Thank You !!!


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> The swift leather colours for the Constance that I've been given are noir, Craie, etoupe, gold, capucine, bougainvillier, rouge grenat, rouge tomate, bleu saphir, bleu indigo, bleu paon, bleu hydra, etain, vert fonce, bamboo, sauge.
> 
> The hardware options were permabrass/rose gold.
> 
> The inside lining options were a different list to the swift list (included vert and gris mouette).
> 
> You can have different coloured or tonal stitching. The list of options were huge.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


 
Thank you dear!


----------



## bags to die for




----------



## bagidiotic

bags to die for said:


> The swift leather colours for the Constance that I've been given are noir, Craie, etoupe, gold, capucine, bougainvillier, rouge grenat, rouge tomate, bleu saphir, bleu indigo, bleu paon, bleu hydra, etain, vert fonce, bamboo, sauge.
> 
> The hardware options were permabrass/rose gold.
> 
> The inside lining options were a different list to the swift list (included vert and gris mouette).
> 
> You can have different coloured or tonal stitching. The list of options were huge.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


Thanks for intel


----------



## Kkho

Does anyone have any Intel on chevre in selliers? My sa says they are not doing chevre in sellier and only retourne for SO Kellys. 
Pls tell me this is not true


----------



## Onthego

bags to die for said:


> The swift leather colours for the Constance that I've been given are noir, Craie, etoupe, gold, capucine, bougainvillier, rouge grenat, rouge tomate, bleu saphir, bleu indigo, bleu paon, bleu hydra, etain, vert fonce, bamboo, sauge.
> 
> The hardware options were permabrass/rose gold.
> 
> The inside lining options were a different list to the swift list (included vert and gris mouette).
> 
> You can have different coloured or tonal stitching. The list of options were huge.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


 Yay, thank you, thank you. You answered a question I have had for 2 weeks. I was allowed to order the constance.  But I never saw a list for the interior lining. My SA just assumed it was the same as what it said for lining. So I chose a color. And now you just confirmed it is one of the ones on the list for the lining. YAY...
Thank you, thank you. So I am assuming you ordered a constance also. I am so happy.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> Does anyone have any Intel on chevre in selliers? My sa says they are not doing chevre in sellier and only retourne for SO Kellys.
> Pls tell me this is not true



OMG really? I did not hear this but then again, I ordered Birkin. But if that is true, that is not good.


----------



## SandySummer

britan said:


> Hi, I'm in the process of designing a bag for my wife.  I would love to see any tips that you come across on the hardware.




Britain, I had been following your posts and when I saw this on IG I thought of you. sorry it's a little OT [emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## Anchanel79

Does anyone know if we can SO Constance in different size also? Like elan? TIA


----------



## britan

sparklyprincess said:


> As mentioned in the previous post, I read in old threads that scratches show more on brushed HW because the scratches are shiny, against a matte background. But brushed is only available via SO, so it makes it more special to have brushed HW on your bag. I also read in some posts that the brushed HW might be more prone to tarnishing?
> I ended up going with my SA's suggestion and chose gold brushed HW
> 
> Good luck on your bag design. What a wonderful husband you are!!!



Thanks for the kind words!  I'm also leaning towards the brushed hardware for the same reason as you are.  

What about stitching.  To contrast or not?!? &#128540;


----------



## bags to die for

Onthego said:


> Yay, thank you, thank you. You answered a question I have had for 2 weeks. I was allowed to order the constance.  But I never saw a list for the interior lining. My SA just assumed it was the same as what it said for lining. So I chose a color. And now you just confirmed it is one of the ones on the list for the lining. YAY...
> Thank you, thank you. So I am assuming you ordered a constance also. I am so happy.



Yay! 

I was told the lining colours over the phone and I couldn't write it all down. I just remembered the ones that stood out for me.

 now the wait....


----------



## jacquies

bags to die for said:


> The swift leather colours for the Constance that I've been given are noir, Craie, etoupe, gold, capucine, bougainvillier, rouge grenat, rouge tomate, bleu saphir, bleu indigo, bleu paon, bleu hydra, etain, vert fonce, bamboo, sauge.
> 
> The hardware options were permabrass/rose gold.
> 
> The inside lining options were a different list to the swift list (included vert and gris mouette).
> 
> You can have different coloured or tonal stitching. The list of options were huge.
> 
> Hope this helps someone.


Doing a constance would be beyond exciting. Waiting for my 3rd SO. All Birkins.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Onthego

Anchanel79 said:


> Does anyone know if we can SO Constance in different size also? Like elan? TIA




Only 18 or 24 cm.


----------



## Serva1

Kkho said:


> Does anyone have any Intel on chevre in selliers? My sa says they are not doing chevre in sellier and only retourne for SO Kellys.
> Pls tell me this is not true




Terrible news, hope it's not true...Going to Paris in about 3 weeks so will ask my SA.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Kkho said:


> Does anyone have any Intel on chevre in selliers? My sa says they are not doing chevre in sellier and only retourne for SO Kellys.
> Pls tell me this is not true



I'm placing my order for a chevre sellier K this weekend... in all of our discussions so far my SA hasn't mentioned anything about sellier not being available in chevre (and I'll be devastated if that's the case!). If I find out any intel I'll let you know!! The SO rules do seem to vary by region though.... so it might be available in some countries but not others?


----------



## Kkho

Thank you serva1 and msHermesAU. My sa is in Germany so it will probably apply for europe. Will appreciate any Intel. I don't have any chevre in my collection and love selliers so a sellier in chevre will be my perfect combi. 
Do update if you can. Thank you very very much!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Kkho said:


> Thank you serva1 and msHermesAU. My sa is in Germany so it will probably apply for europe. Will appreciate any Intel. I don't have any chevre in my collection and love selliers so a sellier in chevre will be my perfect combi.
> Do update if you can. Thank you very very much!!


I ordered chevre sellier K28 in France so it should be ok


----------



## bagidiotic

Serva1 said:


> Terrible news, hope it's not true...Going to Paris in about 3 weeks so will ask my SA.


So could  be  closed  by then
Well no harm asking  anyway  thanks


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered chevre sellier K28 in France so it should be ok


This current  so ??
Thanks  qf


----------



## MsHermesAU

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered chevre sellier K28 in France so it should be ok



That's fantastic to hear


----------



## VickyB

MsHermesAU said:


> That's fantastic to hear



Congrats and interesting! Do we have any examples of how sellier chevre looks? I reviewed the SO reference threads but don't recall seeing any. TIA!


----------



## Serva1

bagidiotic said:


> So could  be  closed  by then
> Well no harm asking  anyway  thanks






bagidiotic said:


> This current  so ??
> Thanks  qf




Twins QF, I really hope it's ok. Will be my first K.


----------



## bagidiotic

Serva1 said:


> Twins QF, I really hope it's ok. Will be my first K.


You manage to do it too serva1 sellier in chèvre?


----------



## Serva1

bagidiotic said:


> You manage to do it too serva1 sellier in chèvre?




Qui [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bagidiotic

Serva1 said:


> Qui [emoji173]&#65039;


Thanks serva1


----------



## Kkho

Yeah! Let me go chat with sa again. Thank you so much for the Intel.


----------



## periogirl28

Have been shown SO book. You may place an SO for Birkin, Kelly, Plume, Sac Depeche and Bolide also. No tri-colour option again, bicolor and Sellier Chèvre should be available. Stitching and pockets can be customized.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Have been shown SO book. You may place an SO for Birkin, Kelly, Plume, Sac Depeche and Bolide also. No tri-colour option again, bicolor and Sellier Chèvre should be available. Stitching and pockets can be customized.


Thanks pg28
Yahoooo


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Thanks pg28
> Yahoooo




[emoji6]


----------



## rwy_ma

periogirl28 said:


> Have been shown SO book. You may place an SO for Birkin, Kelly, Plume, Sac Depeche and Bolide also. No tri-colour option again, bicolor and Sellier Chèvre should be available. Stitching and pockets can be customized.




Thanks for your info. I like the customize pocket part


----------



## jacquies

My 2nd so i went for a pop of color.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## periogirl28

jacquies said:


> My 2nd so i went for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340233
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




Lovely! Details please?


----------



## jacquies

So my 1st so I did a gray ostrich. I don't remember the exact color but it took forever. I already had a graphite, phw and a Gold ghw Birkins. So my SA talked me into a pop of color. The one I posted is a 35B Crocus and Rubis, with Brushed PHW. It is in Epsom which I wouldn't do again, but live and learn.
I am waiting for my 3rd so. Black outside, Blue Electric inside, and trim. Brushed GHW. I think it is a smooth leather but honestly I don't remember.


----------



## periogirl28

jacquies said:


> So my 1st so I did a gray ostrich. I don't remember the exact color but it took forever. I already had a graphite, phw and a Gold ghw Birkins. So my SA talked me into a pop of color. The one I posted is a 35B Crocus and Rubis, with Brushed PHW. It is in Epsom which I wouldn't do again, but live and learn.
> I am waiting for my 3rd so. Black outside, Blue Electric inside, and trim. Brushed GHW. I think it is a smooth leather but honestly I don't remember.



Thank you, it's pretty! As Epsom takes colour well, Crocus is very vibrant. Congrats!


----------



## Elina0408

jacquies said:


> My 2nd so i went for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340233
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Such a stunning beauty! Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## jacquies

Elina0408 said:


> Such a stunning beauty! Congratulations :thumbup:


Thanks!! I do love it.


----------



## jacquies

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, it's pretty! As Epsom takes colour well, Crocus is very vibrant. Congrats!


Thanks!!1


----------



## bagidiotic

jacquies said:


> My 2nd so i went for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340233
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


Sweet and pretty


----------



## sparklyprincess

jacquies said:


> So my 1st so I did a gray ostrich. I don't remember the exact color but it took forever. I already had a graphite, phw and a Gold ghw Birkins. So my SA talked me into a pop of color. The one I posted is a 35B Crocus and Rubis, with Brushed PHW. It is in Epsom which I wouldn't do again, but live and learn.
> I am waiting for my 3rd so. Black outside, Blue Electric inside, and trim. Brushed GHW. I think it is a smooth leather but honestly I don't remember.




Lovely!!!
Why won't you do Epsom again?


----------



## jacquies

sparklyprincess said:


> Lovely!!!
> Why won't you do Epsom again?


I think it's the feel of it. I have a white 30B with ghdw in Epsom. And I know it cleans better then other softer leathers, it just feels plastic, kind of. Hard to explain.


----------



## ehy12

jacquies said:


> My 2nd so i went for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340233
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


Super gorgeous!!


----------



## jacquies

ehy12 said:


> Super gorgeous!!


http://forum.purseblog.com/images/smilies2/heart.gif


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Daisu

jacquies said:


> So my 1st so I did a gray ostrich. I don't remember the exact color but it took forever. I already had a graphite, phw and a Gold ghw Birkins. So my SA talked me into a pop of color. The one I posted is a 35B Crocus and Rubis, with Brushed PHW. It is in Epsom which I wouldn't do again, but live and learn.
> I am waiting for my 3rd so. Black outside, Blue Electric inside, and trim. Brushed GHW. I think it is a smooth leather but honestly I don't remember.




Lovely SO! Your black one sounds like it's going to turn out beautifully as well [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## AvrilShower

Dear all:
A friend of mine is buying a special order Kelly from a reputable reseller. The bag looks real. However, there is no horseshoe mark, only a regular Hermes mark. It was made 3 years ago. Did anyone here get a special order without horseshoe mark?
TIA!


----------



## rwy_ma

AvrilShower said:


> Dear all:
> A friend of mine is buying a special order Kelly from a reputable reseller. The bag looks real. However, there is no horseshoe mark, only a regular Hermes mark. It was made 3 years ago. Did anyone here get a special order without horseshoe mark?
> TIA!




Would that be a regular stock with combo colours? Any pics?


----------



## AvrilShower

rwy_ma said:


> Would that be a regular stock with combo colours? Any pics?



I don't have pictures. But my friend is a Hermes regular, she told me the bag looks real. Only thing she is not sure is the mark. 

She said it is a gold color kelly with blue interior and PHW.


----------



## rwy_ma

AvrilShower said:


> I don't have pictures. But my friend is a Hermes regular, she told me the bag looks real. Only thing she is not sure is the mark.
> 
> 
> 
> She said it is a gold color kelly with blue interior and PHW.




Could that be a Kelly eclat? 



Courtesy of malleries.com


----------



## AvrilShower

rwy_ma said:


> Could that be a Kelly eclat?
> View attachment 3341297
> 
> 
> Courtesy of malleries.com




That is very sweet of you! It is actually not an eclat. She said there is BE interior with white stitching. Exterior looks like a normal Goldie. I didn't see any special order like that. My guess is that it is some limited edition. I did remember some members here reported their special order didn't have the horseshoe mark.


----------



## pcil

For those who do constance SO, do you know if you can customize the strap length?


----------



## sparklyprincess

AvrilShower said:


> That is very sweet of you! It is actually not an eclat. She said there is BE interior with white stitching. Exterior looks like a normal Goldie. I didn't see any special order like that. My guess is that it is some limited edition. I did remember some members here reported their special order didn't have the horseshoe mark.




I have an SO bag without horseshoe stamp, but it is a single color without contrast lining. It was SO because the color I wanted was rested at the time.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> Congrats IF, welcome to the "waiting SO team".



Yes my darling!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jacquies said:


> My 2nd so i went for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340233
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Wowzers! Now that's some serious POP! :boxing: Congrats!


----------



## jedimaster

periogirl28 said:


> Have been shown SO book. You may place an SO for Birkin, Kelly, Plume, Sac Depeche and Bolide also. No tri-colour option again, bicolor and Sellier Chèvre should be available. Stitching and pockets can be customized.



Is Chevre available for a 32 or just a 28? In prior years chevre was only available for a smaller bag.


----------



## Anchanel79

sparklyprincess said:


> I have an SO bag without horseshoe stamp, but it is a single color without contrast lining. It was SO because the color I wanted was rested at the time.



I just got my SO late last month but no horseshoe stamp either. Ordered in Nov 2015


----------



## Giuliana

Anchanel79 said:


> I just got my SO late last month but no horseshoe stamp either. Ordered in Nov 2015




Interesting. Is your's a single color?


----------



## bagidiotic

jedimaster said:


> Is Chevre available for a 32 or just a 28? In prior years chevre was only available for a smaller bag.


Max 32


----------



## bagidiotic

pcil said:


> For those who do constance SO, do you know if you can customize the strap length?


I was  told yes


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jedimaster

bagidiotic said:


> Max 32


thanks! 32 sellier would be perfect.


----------



## bagidiotic

jedimaster said:


> thanks! 32 sellier would be perfect.


Anything  in chevre just too perfect  haha
Love this leather


----------



## bagidiotic

Interesting to  know there are  so without  u stamp
Wondering  why 
Hermes why
Pls tell us lol


----------



## MsHermesAU

bagidiotic said:


> Max 32





jedimaster said:


> thanks! 32 sellier would be perfect.



You might want to check this with your local store, as it's likely to vary... I was under the impression 32 chevre wasn't possible


----------



## bagidiotic

MsHermesAU said:


> You might want to check this with your local store, as it's likely to vary... I was under the impression 32 chevre wasn't possible


I have and did chevre 32 retourne  
My sm knows i only do chevre  i remember  she metioned max 32 k max 30 b
Yes maybe vary continents


----------



## MsHermesAU

bagidiotic said:


> I have and did chevre 32 retourne
> My sm knows i only do chevre  i remember  she metioned max 32 k max 30 b
> Yes maybe vary continents



That's great, I'm sure your bag will turn out beautifully 

I just know alot of these rules and offerings differ based on your country or continent so it's always best for people to check with their store just in case


----------



## bagidiotic

MsHermesAU said:


> That's great, I'm sure your bag will turn out beautifully
> 
> I just know alot of these rules and offerings differ based on your country or continent so it's always best for people to check with their store just in case


Yes definitely  
Thanks  again mhau


----------



## LovetheLux

AvrilShower said:


> That is very sweet of you! It is actually not an eclat. She said there is BE interior with white stitching. Exterior looks like a normal Goldie. I didn't see any special order like that. My guess is that it is some limited edition. I did remember some members here reported their special order didn't have the horseshoe mark.


I am still learning about the Hermes special order, can you please tell me what's BE interior? Thank you.


----------



## pcil

bagidiotic said:


> I was  told yes



Yay! I'm placing mine this Saturday! I'm excited!


----------



## bagidiotic

pcil said:


> Yay! I'm placing mine this Saturday! I'm excited!


Great gd luck
Happy deciding haha


----------



## babybaby2011

pcil said:


> Yay! I'm placing mine this Saturday! I'm excited!




If you dont mind, whats your combo. Thanks


----------



## cinderbellas

sparklyprincess said:


> i have an so bag without horseshoe stamp, but it is a single color without contrast lining. It was so because the color i wanted was rested at the time.



+1


----------



## cinderbellas

LovetheLux said:


> I am still learning about the Hermes special order, can you please tell me what's BE interior? Thank you.



It's the color of the interior -- bleu electric.


----------



## babybaby2011

Anchanel79 said:


> I just got my SO late last month but no horseshoe stamp either. Ordered in Nov 2015




So exciting. Someone tell me why


----------



## LovetheLux

cinderbellas said:


> It's the color of the interior -- bleu electric.


Thank you so much! Hopefully my SA will offer me a SO soon


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovetheLux

jacquies said:


> My 2nd so i went for a pop of color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340233
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


Lovely colors......


----------



## Anchanel79

Giuliana said:


> Interesting. Is your's a single color?



Mine was bicolor. Blanc/RC 







bagidiotic said:


> Interesting to  know there are  so without  u stamp
> Wondering  why
> Hermes why
> Pls tell us lol



Now I want to know why too. Time to call up my SA.


----------



## pcil

bagidiotic said:


> Great gd luck
> Happy deciding haha


That's the toughest part 



babybaby2011 said:


> If you dont mind, whats your combo. Thanks



I don't know yet. My SA will show me the available colors this Saturday. I'll decide then. I'm thinking blue electric.


----------



## AvrilShower

LovetheLux said:


> I am still learning about the Hermes special order, can you please tell me what's BE interior? Thank you.




Hi I meant Blue Electric interior, that is one of their blues. Good luck with your special order!


----------



## AvrilShower

Anchanel79 said:


> I just got my SO late last month but no horseshoe stamp either. Ordered in Nov 2015




I am still waiting for my special order from November 2015. You are so lucky!


----------



## duna

AvrilShower said:


> I am still waiting for my special order from November 2015. You are so lucky!



You're not the only one


----------



## kath00

My SO is from Oct 2014!!!!  B35 in Rose Confetti and Anemone.  I swear the colors will be d/c'd before I get the bag!  I don't understand it...


----------



## jacquies

kath00 said:


> My SO is from Oct 2014!!!!  B35 in Rose Confetti and Anemone.  I swear the colors will be d/c'd before I get the bag!  I don't understand it...


Anything pver a year os really hard.

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## kath00

jacquies said:


> Anything pver a year os really hard.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Sorry I dont' understand...


----------



## panthere55

My SA told me they can track SOs. They can send requests updating the status. It all depends on SM


----------



## jacquies

kath00 said:


> Sorry I dont' understand...


Sorry typos. When a so takes longer then a year it feels like forever!

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Elina0408

panthere55 said:


> My SA told me they can track SOs. They can send requests updating the status. It all depends on SM



Indeed they can (even if they say otherwise...) what happens though when Paris say still in production!? &#128533;


----------



## panthere55

Elina0408 said:


> Indeed they can (even if they say otherwise...) what happens though when Paris say still in production!? &#55357;&#56853;



At least then you know they have your order and it didn't get lost somehow...


----------



## Elina0408

panthere55 said:


> At least then you know they have your order and it didn't get lost somehow...



It is a reassurance for sure... &#128553;


----------



## Elina0408

duna said:


> You're not the only one



We are in good company &#128540;&#128546;


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Orangefanatic

One quick question, does SO count towards 6months rule?


----------



## bagidiotic

Orangefanatic said:


> One quick question, does SO count towards 6months rule?


Most store  yes 
Depending  on sm sd
No hard rules


----------



## wenyihsu

I just stopped by the store and placed an order for a SO constance. The colors/leathers available are exactly the same as what another member had previously posted and I am in Asia. The disappointing thing about ordering a SO constance is that there are only 2 versions to choose from. 1) Single color but you can choose your thread color or 2) Bi-color with exterior and interior being different and you can choose your thread color. And of course you can choose your hardware. You can only choose epsom or swift. There is doubis available but only if you choose a 18 constance. Not as exciting as I originally thought but I still ordered a SO constance considering that I still have 2 outstanding SO kellys. Now the wait begins ... I wonder which once will show up first.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Orangefanatic said:


> One quick question, does SO count towards 6months rule?



*Orangefanatic*, you can get it over-ridden by your SM if she is willing.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsHermesAU said:


>



I can't PM you back bc your inbox is full


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wenyihsu said:


> I just stopped by the store and placed an order for a SO constance. The colors/leathers available are exactly the same as what another member had previously posted and I am in Asia. The disappointing thing about ordering a SO constance is that there are only 2 versions to choose from. 1) Single color but you can choose your thread color or 2) Bi-color with exterior and interior being different and you can choose your thread color. And of course you can choose your hardware. You can only choose epsom or swift. There is doubis available but only if you choose a 18 constance. Not as exciting as I originally thought but I still ordered a SO constance considering that I still have 2 outstanding SO kellys. Now the wait begins ... I wonder which once will show up first.



How exciting!!! What other version options would you want for Constance??? Sounds perfect to me 
I'm sure you got the RGHW right!? What a treat!!!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Orangefanatic*, you can get it over-ridden by your SM if she is willing.



Thank you &#128521; SM is the key &#128516;


----------



## wenyihsu

Israeli_Flava said:


> How exciting!!! What other version options would you want for Constance??? Sounds perfect to me
> I'm sure you got the RGHW right!? What a treat!!!!




I actually choose permabrass (for now). I keep on going back and forth between the two. I actually have a couple of constance bags with rose gold but none with permabrass. I think for the colors I picked either one would go well with but I'm not 100% sure. I might wake up tomorrow and change my mind.


----------



## mp4

kath00 said:


> My SO is from Oct 2014!!!!  B35 in Rose Confetti and Anemone.  I swear the colors will be d/c'd before I get the bag!  I don't understand it...



I share your pain....


----------



## HermesIRL

This chart was such an fabulous help thanks! My SM has offered me a SO, and we're building it next week. She had told me the leathers/colours combos available this round and this chart matches her info perfectly. 

Has anyone ever request a specific colour contour or glazing? I'm really adamant to customise this aspect of my bag. 

TIA!





yodaling1 said:


> I have compiled this chart based on the information I have been able to gather from everyone here. Hope everyone finds it useful with this completed chart.
> 
> Does anyone know information for exotic please?


----------



## bags to die for

wenyihsu said:


> I actually choose permabrass (for now). I keep on going back and forth between the two. I actually have a couple of constance bags with rose gold but none with permabrass. I think for the colors I picked either one would go well with but I'm not 100% sure. I might wake up tomorrow and change my mind.



Wow, I thought rose gold as hardware was a recent option for bags. Has it been around previously?


----------



## LadyCupid

Cormac said:


> This chart was such an fabulous help thanks! My SM has offered me a SO, and we're building it next week. She had told me the leathers/colours combos available this round and this chart matches her info perfectly.
> 
> Has anyone ever request a specific colour contour or glazing? I'm really adamant to customise this aspect of my bag.
> 
> TIA!



You are welcome.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bags to die for said:


> Wow, I thought rose gold as hardware was a recent option for bags. Has it been around previously?



+1

I can't wait to see your SO Constance arrive. Little Horseshoe Constance. I've never seen that. I almost felt stupid not ordering this too because my SA said the store was only allotted 3 SO for Constance. But I had already made up my mind for B and I'm also swift shy. I know I would be a paranoid mess with that bag.


----------



## bags to die for

Israeli_Flava said:


> +1
> 
> I can't wait to see your SO Constance arrive. Little Horseshoe Constance. I've never seen that. I almost felt stupid not ordering this too because my SA said the store was only allotted 3 SO for Constance. But I had already made up my mind for B and I'm also swift shy. I know I would be a paranoid mess with that bag.



I've always been told swift was an amazing leather by the store and I only have a KP in it. My wishlist was already closed off but I couldn't resist a SO constance.

I'm sure your B will be fabulous.


----------



## SugarMama

SO placed!  May I join the Waiting for SO Club ?  Bummer there was limited pinks but plenty of other colors to choose from.  Also a big thank you to yodaling1 for putting together all of the collective info into one list.  I had time to dream up combos before being asked to place an SO .


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## wenyihsu

bags to die for said:


> Wow, I thought rose gold as hardware was a recent option for bags. Has it been around previously?




Rose gold is pretty recent. I got my first constance with rose gold about 1.5 years ago. They had a series with doubis + swift in several different colors (malachite + blue ocean, rosy + light beige doubis, etc ...). Those all came with rose gold hw. I was lucky and have 3 different versions.


----------



## Anchanel79

wenyihsu said:


> I just stopped by the store and placed an order for a SO constance. The colors/leathers available are exactly the same as what another member had previously posted and I am in Asia. The disappointing thing about ordering a SO constance is that there are only 2 versions to choose from. 1) Single color but you can choose your thread color or 2) Bi-color with exterior and interior being different and you can choose your thread color. And of course you can choose your hardware. You can only choose epsom or swift. There is doubis available but only if you choose a 18 constance. Not as exciting as I originally thought but I still ordered a SO constance considering that I still have 2 outstanding SO kellys. Now the wait begins ... I wonder which once will show up first.



So sorry but I'm still learning H. May I ask what is doubis?


----------



## bags to die for

wenyihsu said:


> Rose gold is pretty recent. I got my first constance with rose gold about 1.5 years ago. They had a series with doubis + swift in several different colors (malachite + blue ocean, rosy + light beige doubis, etc ...). Those all came with rose gold hw. I was lucky and have 3 different versions.



Thanks! I remember the malachite/blue ocean. I obviously didn't pay attention to the hardware!


----------



## bags to die for

Anchanel79 said:


> So sorry but I'm still learning H. May I ask what is doubis?



Suede. 

But Hermes has different names for different types of suede.


----------



## pcil

Just placed my SO today. These are the colors that I was offered. Sorry for the dark pics.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you pcil, love seeing the exotics [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Pekklewinnie

Not sure if right to ask here, want to know if K25 only have SO, not like K32 that you can see it in the store.  Please advise.  Thank you


----------



## bagidiotic

Pekklewinnie said:


> Not sure if right to ask here, want to know if K25 only have SO, not like K32 that you can see it in the store.  Please advise.  Thank you


Think your confused
Are you asking so or po 
maybe you can read and understand both


----------



## Pekklewinnie

I mean Special Order, is K25 just have Special order only, not like other B35 or K32, they have stock like that.  Thanks


----------



## sparklyprincess

Pekklewinnie said:


> I mean Special Order, is K25 just have Special order only, not like other B35 or K32, they have stock like that.  Thanks




K25 are available and offered by the boutique to their  customers, not just SO. Not as common as larger sized bags though.


----------



## Pekklewinnie

Thanks Sparklyprincess


----------



## hermesbirkin35

Ordered a K28 Sellier in Noir Chèvre with Vermillion interior and shiny PHW. Now the waiting game!


----------



## LadyCupid

SugarMama said:


> SO placed!  May I join the Waiting for SO Club ?  Bummer there was limited pinks but plenty of other colors to choose from.  Also a big thank you to yodaling1 for putting together all of the collective info into one list.  I had time to dream up combos before being asked to place an SO .



You are welcome. I hope more members can contribute information like this in the future so everyone have ample time to prepare before going into the store for the actual SO. Congrats on your SO. Can't wait to see everyone's choice.


----------



## LadyCupid

pcil said:


> Just placed my SO today. These are the colors that I was offered. Sorry for the dark pics.
> 
> View attachment 3343971
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343972



Does anyone know if the exotic follow a different chart for interior and thread or the same chart as the regular skin?

Thank you.


----------



## QuelleFromage

VickyB said:


> Congrats and interesting! Do we have any examples of how sellier chevre looks? I reviewed the SO reference threads but don't recall seeing any. TIA!



There are quite a few around the forum as I searched exhaustively last spring. If I still had the images I would share but sadly I do not!



Serva1 said:


> Twins QF, I really hope it's ok. Will be my first K.



I don't know why they'd stop doing chevre sellier - from what I understand sellier is beloved of the craftsmen. 



bagidiotic said:


> Max 32



I ordered 32 chevre last spring and 28 chevre this spring. Last time the leather got changed as they ran out of chevre in the colors I wanted, so THAT apparently does happen.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MsHermesAU

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered 32 chevre last spring and 28 chevre this spring. Last time the leather got changed as they ran out of chevre in the colors I wanted, so THAT apparently does happen.



Oh no!  That is one of my fears! Did you end up liking the colour they chose for you!?


----------



## mrs.posh

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh no!  That is one of my fears! Did you end up liking the colour they chose for you!?



I think Quellefromage still got the color she wanted but not in the leather type she prefer (?)...


----------



## mrs.posh

QuelleFromage said:


> There are quite a few around the forum as I searched exhaustively last spring. If I still had the images I would share but sadly I do not!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why they'd stop doing chevre sellier - from what I understand sellier is beloved of the craftsmen.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered 32 chevre last spring and 28 chevre this spring. Last time the leather got changed as they ran out of chevre in the colors I wanted, so THAT apparently does happen.



Annoying. I always go safe! But Chèvre is indeed a nice leather


----------



## joanneminnie

VickyB said:


> Congrats and interesting! Do we have any examples of how sellier chevre looks? I reviewed the SO reference threads but don't recall seeing any. TIA!




Once saw a gold chèvre Sellier 28 with GHW, absolutely gorgeous!


Is SO for Constance very rare?


----------



## bluerosespf

Israeli_Flava said:


> +1
> 
> I can't wait to see your SO Constance arrive. Little Horseshoe Constance. I've never seen that. I almost felt stupid not ordering this too because my SA said the store was only allotted 3 SO for Constance. But I had already made up my mind for B and I'm also swift shy. I know I would be a paranoid mess with that bag.


Wow. The stores are limited in the number of Cs they can SO? Now I'm super psyched I was offered one. Black epsom with Bleu Paon interior. I thought it was kind of weird when they didn't just offer an SO but a Constance SO in particular, but now it makes sense.


----------



## QuelleFromage

mrs.posh said:


> I think Quellefromage still got the color she wanted but not in the leather type she prefer (?)...


Yes, I was changed from chèvre to Togo sellier, which honestly I'm fine with as it's a black bag, and Togo sellier is hard to find (plus the bag is now $1K less ). I kept the colors, noir and Rouge H.


----------



## MsHermesAU

mrs.posh said:


> I think Quellefromage still got the color she wanted but not in the leather type she prefer (?)...





QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, I was changed from chèvre to Togo sellier, which honestly I'm fine with as it's a black bag, and Togo sellier is hard to find (plus the bag is now $1K less ). I kept the colors, noir and Rouge H.



Ohhh I see! I totally misread QF's post lol. Thanks for clarifying that for me mrs.posh! H changing the colour you chose would be hard to take.

Togo sellier is as equally amazing (and rare) as chevre sellier! If the colour I wanted was offered in togo I probably would've picked togo sellier this round  Hopefully one day


----------



## mrs.posh

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, I was changed from chèvre to Togo sellier, which honestly I'm fine with as it's a black bag, and Togo sellier is hard to find (plus the bag is now $1K less ). I kept the colors, noir and Rouge H.



Oh yes Chevre leather is a bit more. Your bag sounds amazing!


----------



## joanneminnie

Does anyone know if ostrich skin is an option for SO this season? Thank you!!


----------



## ehy12

joanneminnie said:


> Does anyone know if ostrich skin is an option for SO this season? Thank you!!


I just placed a SO for ostrich. Extremely excited!!!!


----------



## joanneminnie

ehy12 said:


> I just placed a SO for ostrich. Extremely excited!!!!




WOW! Big congrats!!! May I ask what colors are available? Do you mind sharing what combination you picked? (If not we will wait for your reveal!!!!)


----------



## ehy12

joanneminnie said:


> WOW! Big congrats!!! May I ask what colors are available? Do you mind sharing what combination you picked? (If not we will wait for your reveal!!!!)


I was too scatterbrained to write it down or take a pic...but it was VERY limited... I didnt look at the other color options because I was interested in a neutral...i only remember blues because its what i wanted...i believe only blue iris and bleu de malte were available?? I picked bleu de malte 30 with brushed ghw with graphite interior. Sorry i cant remember the other color choices...was too excited and jumpy[emoji18] [emoji18] [emoji18] [emoji18] [emoji18]


----------



## ehy12

joanneminnie said:


> WOW! Big congrats!!! May I ask what colors are available? Do you mind sharing what combination you picked? (If not we will wait for your reveal!!!!)


I believe graphite was also available...and I would have totally ordered this but there were no ostrich graphite swatches...i wish i could have ordered 2...graphite ostrich would be so gorgeous...i just had not seen this in irl so between those choices i went with a dark blue (plus missing a blue birkin in my collectiom meanwhile currently have a graphite b)


----------



## ehy12

joanneminnie said:


> WOW! Big congrats!!! May I ask what colors are available? Do you mind sharing what combination you picked? (If not we will wait for your reveal!!!!)


Oh! A few posts up there is a color chart posted by PCIL...ostrich is the last column on exotics


----------



## ehy12

joanneminnie said:


> WOW! Big congrats!!! May I ask what colors are available? Do you mind sharing what combination you picked? (If not we will wait for your reveal!!!!)


So my memory was wrong. Graphite was not offered but Gris perle was. That's right...it was a bit to light for my comfort...the rouge vif looked amazing too...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## joanneminnie

ehy12 said:


> So my memory was wrong. Graphite was not offered but Gris perle was. That's right...it was a bit to light for my comfort...the rouge vif looked amazing too...




Haha! Thanks so much!!! I totally can share your excitement! Wish your birdie will fly home as quickly as possible!


----------



## joanneminnie

ehy12 said:


> Oh! A few posts up there is a color chart posted by PCIL...ostrich is the last column on exotics




Sorry one more question, how many colors are you allowed to choose? 2 or 3 for this season? I'm already thinking the grid pearl and rouge vif combo!


----------



## ehy12

joanneminnie said:


> Sorry one more question, how many colors are you allowed to choose? 2 or 3 for this season? I'm already thinking the grid pearl and rouge vif combo!


Ohhh...i think it was very limiting...def not 3..


----------



## brandee1002

ehy12 said:


> I just placed a SO for ostrich. Extremely excited!!!!


Me too! I wonder how long the wait for ostrich will be ? My leather so's always came with in 5 months . major congratulations!

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

brandee1002 said:


> Me too! I wonder how long the wait for ostrich will be ? My leather so's always came with in 5 months . major congratulations!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


Congrats to you too!!! I am beyond excited and its all i can think about! Its maddening!!


----------



## brandee1002

ehy12 said:


> Congrats to you too!!! I am beyond excited and its all i can think about! Its maddening!!


I've never had a Hermes birdie ! It never crossed my mind to even ask because I know how rare they are. My SM said she thought I would like those colors more than what leather was being offered.  Im trying not to think about it, now I just want more bird ! Haha!  

Can't wait yo see yours ! I hope they both come quickly  

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

brandee1002 said:


> I've never had a Hermes birdie ! It never crossed my mind to even ask because I know how rare they are. My SM said she thought I would like those colors more than what leather was being offered.  Im trying not to think about it, now I just want more bird ! Haha!
> 
> Can't wait yo see yours ! I hope they both come quickly
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


Me too!!!!!!!![emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

joanneminnie said:


> Sorry one more question, how many colors are you allowed to choose? 2 or 3 for this season? I'm already thinking the grid pearl and rouge vif combo!


What will your combo be????


----------



## brandee1002

ehy12 said:


> What will your combo be????


My sm was pushing for blue iris, but my 2 so's from previous seasons where blue birkins in leather,  so I decided to do gris  agate with graphite interior . I have never seen the color  IRL , so this is a bit risky for me .It's grey ,what's not to love lol ! 

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

brandee1002 said:


> My sm was pushing for blue iris, but my 2 so's from previous seasons where blue birkins in leather,  so I decided to do gris  agate with graphite interior . I have never seen the color  IRL , so this is a bit risky for me .It's grey ,what's not to love lol !
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


The swatch looked spectacular!!!!! I cannot wait to see your reveal!!!!!


----------



## brandee1002

ehy12 said:


> The swatch looked spectacular!!!!! I cannot wait to see your reveal!!!!!


&#128516; omg relief! Thank you ! I know it a light color , I'll have to be careful . Now we need to forget about our birdies and hopefully we will be surprised before the holidays &#129303;&#129303;

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

brandee1002 said:


> &#128516; omg relief! Thank you ! I know it a light color , I'll have to be careful . Now we need to forget about our birdies and hopefully we will be surprised before the holidays &#129303;&#129303;
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


I have a craie borkin...as light as you can get...ive had it for over a year, used a ton and its still perfect!!


----------



## brandee1002

ehy12 said:


> I have a craie borkin...as light as you can get...ive had it for over a year, used a ton and its still perfect!!


I love craie ! I thought to myself this birdie isn't going to be an everyday bag so it will be fine , and ostrich is a tough skin .

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## joanneminnie

ehy12 said:


> What will your combo be????




I'm thinking maybe Etoupe chèvre with rouge vif ostrich?? Haha don't know if that's gonna work!


----------



## Serva1

Ostrich in Bleu de Malte is gorgeous, IMO you did the right choice ehy. Hope the bag arrives soon [emoji170]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Ostrich in Bleu de Malte is gorgeous, IMO you did the right choice ehy. Hope the bag arrives soon [emoji170]


Thank you!!!! It cannot come soon enough!!! I hope you receive yours soon too


----------



## ehy12

joanneminnie said:


> I'm thinking maybe Etoupe chèvre with rouge vif ostrich?? Haha don't know if that's gonna work!


amazing!! versatile and gorgeous


----------



## ayakiki

Hi everyone, I just placed an SO recently and then soon found out my SA is leaving. Has anyone ever experience this? TIA


----------



## periogirl28

ayakiki said:


> Hi everyone, I just placed an SO recently and then soon found out my SA is leaving. Has anyone ever experience this? TIA



I wouldn't worry, the SO is ordered for you, your name should be tagged to it. The store will probably contact you once it arrives. Stay in touch with your SM and update you new SA anyway.


----------



## ayakiki

Thank you so much


----------



## Kyokei

Going to join you all in waiting for my SO as of earlier this week.

I was incredibly surprised when my wonderful SA gave me the offer, and very grateful for this opportunity.


----------



## HermesIRL

Kyokei said:


> Going to join you all in waiting for my SO as of earlier this week.
> 
> I was incredibly surprised when my wonderful SA gave me the offer, and very grateful for this opportunity.




SNAP! Building my SO with my SM this week. I can't wait. I've been engulfed in tPF looking for inspiration. Have fun building your order


----------



## joanneminnie

ehy12 said:


> amazing!! versatile and gorgeous




Thanks! I just went and placed the SO today. They don't allow me to use ostrich with chèvre so I ordered ostrich in rouge vif with agate grey. Finger crossed it will come out nice


----------



## ehy12

joanneminnie said:


> Thanks! I just went and placed the SO today. They don't allow me to use ostrich with chèvre so I ordered ostrich in rouge vif with agate grey. Finger crossed it will come out nice


Omg....red birdie!!! What hw????


----------



## joanneminnie

ehy12 said:


> Omg....red birdie!!! What hw????




I got the regular gold hardware  red will be front bottom and back, and grey will be sides and inside!


----------



## ehy12

joanneminnie said:


> I got the regular gold hardware [emoji14] red will be front bottom and back, and grey will be sides and inside!


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

joanneminnie said:


> Thanks! I just went and placed the SO today. They don't allow me to use ostrich with chèvre so I ordered ostrich in rouge vif with agate grey. Finger crossed it will come out nice


It's gonna  be fantastic


----------



## joanneminnie

bagidiotic said:


> It's gonna  be fantastic




Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

joanneminnie said:


> I got the regular gold hardware  red will be front bottom and back, and grey will be sides and inside!



WoW! Really looking forward to your reveal! Sounds fantastic!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats to everyone who were able to place SOs, especially first timers. So interesting to hear about your choices. There is definitely exitement in the air!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kyokei

Serva1 said:


> Congrats to everyone who were able to place SOs, especially first timers. So interesting to hear about your choices. There is definitely exitement in the air!!!




Thank you!!! It is my first SO and I am more excited than words can say.

And so anxious about it being approved by Paris. Do we get a chance to change the offending specs if not?


----------



## mrs.posh

joanneminnie said:


> Thanks! I just went and placed the SO today. They don't allow me to use ostrich with chèvre so I ordered ostrich in rouge vif with agate grey. Finger crossed it will come out nice



This is amazing! I've been offered an Ostrich in Blue Agate and it was BEAUTIFUL! But I didn't take it as it was B30. I wanted a B25. 

You will love your SO as Blue Agate color is no nice. Congrats on placing an SO.


----------



## HermesIRL

Thanks so much for your kind words, I am Electrique with excitement 




Serva1 said:


> Congrats to everyone who were able to place SOs, especially first timers. So interesting to hear about your choices. There is definitely exitement in the air!!!


----------



## Serva1

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!!! It is my first SO and I am more excited than words can say.
> 
> And so anxious about it being approved by Paris. Do we get a chance to change the offending specs if not?




I'm sorry I don't have the perfect answer to your question. What I can suggest is, if you feel slightly uncertain and your SO is very " designed" with contrast stiching and contrast colours etc. that you contact your SA after a couple of months and ask if Paris has confirmed your SO. I never did that, just waited patiently...as I will this time too. 

About changing specs, they might make adjustments themselves, for various reasons, without necessarily informing you in advance. It happens at times. H is not famous for communicating with the client when it comes to SOs. My SA always says that "if you don't hear from me anything then everything is ok".

I think that since it's your first SO you are a bit more restless, like having your first baby I guess [emoji3] Let's just hope things go smoothly [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## arisoup

Still waiting on May 2015 SO. Gris Perle Kelly 28 Ardoise inside.


----------



## minismurf04

180 days 18 hours for me. Ordered last Nov 2015. [emoji8] the wait is over! Woohoo!


----------



## ayc

minismurf04 said:


> 180 days 18 hours for me. Ordered last Nov 2015. [emoji8] the wait is over! Woohoo!




OMG...its here already?!  congrats!  please do post pics!!


----------



## minismurf04

ayc said:


> OMG...its here already?!  congrats!  please do post pics!!




Here you go


----------



## Serva1

So glad you posted pics here too minismurf. Your pink dream B is gorgeous [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] Congrats!


----------



## kath00

minismurf04 said:


> 180 days 18 hours for me. Ordered last Nov 2015. [emoji8] the wait is over! Woohoo!



What did you get?  Is this RC pink?


----------



## ayc

minismurf04 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 3350786
> View attachment 3350787
> View attachment 3350788


 
Gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## agumila

minismurf04 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 3350786
> View attachment 3350787
> View attachment 3350788



Beautiful!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

minismurf04 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 3350786
> View attachment 3350787
> View attachment 3350788




Stunning!!!


----------



## lady786

Gorgeous


----------



## minismurf04

Serva1 said:


> So glad you posted pics here too minismurf. Your pink dream B is gorgeous [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177] Congrats!



Thank you darling! [emoji5]&#65039;



kath00 said:


> What did you get?  Is this RC pink?



Oh sorry forgot specs. B30 rose sakura chèvre with blue atoll interior and brushed ghw. 



ayc said:


> Gorgeous! congrats!



Thank you!



agumila said:


> Beautiful!!!! Congrats!!!!



Thank you! [emoji8]



BBC said:


> Stunning!!!



Thanks bbc! 



lady786 said:


> Gorgeous



So glad the wait is over! Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## PIPET83

Hi everyone... Finally My new baby is coming... Yesterday the manager contact me to let me know that it will arrive in two weeks. I placed the order 7 months Ago. Togo leather color curry with blue colvert size 40 PH..[emoji7][emoji120][emoji7][emoji120][emoji7][emoji120]


----------



## periogirl28

PIPET83 said:


> Hi everyone... Finally My new baby is coming... Yesterday the manager contact me to let me know that it will arrive in two weeks. I placed the order 7 months Ago. Togo leather color curry with blue colvert size 40 PH..[emoji7][emoji120][emoji7][emoji120][emoji7][emoji120]



Wow Curry! Would love to see it, congrats in advance!


----------



## mrs.posh

Serva1 said:


> I'm sorry I don't have the perfect answer to your question. What I can suggest is, if you feel slightly uncertain and your SO is very " designed" with contrast stiching and contrast colours etc. that you contact your SA after a couple of months and ask if Paris has confirmed your SO. I never did that, just waited patiently...as I will this time too.
> 
> About changing specs, they might make adjustments themselves, for various reasons, without necessarily informing you in advance. It happens at times. H is not famous for communicating with the client when it comes to SOs. My SA always says that "if you don't hear from me anything then everything is ok".
> 
> I think that since it's your first SO you are a bit more restless, like having your first baby I guess [emoji3] Let's just hope things go smoothly [emoji173]&#65039;



You always have the most helpful answer Serva1


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kyokei said:


> Thank you!!! It is my first SO and I am more excited than words can say.
> 
> And so anxious about it being approved by Paris. Do we get a chance to change the offending specs if not?



I really wouldn't worry about that. If your SO is not approved by Paris, your SA should call you. Typically the store will know it's rejected quiite quickly. If you gave your SM/SA multiple color choices (my #1 is this combo, my #2 is that combo...)... then he/she may go to your next combo/choice... but hopefully will communicate that with u.


----------



## Serva1

Great news Pipet, congrats and hope you can post a pic here, would love to see a curry SO [emoji170]


----------



## WingNut

And it's now 2 years 7 months since I placed the order. Got "the call" about a half hour ago!


----------



## HermesIRL

I placed my SO order this evening.... it was such a blast! Leather books out, coffees and plenty of laughs. Can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## Kyokei

Serva1 said:


> I'm sorry I don't have the perfect answer to your question. What I can suggest is, if you feel slightly uncertain and your SO is very " designed" with contrast stiching and contrast colours etc. that you contact your SA after a couple of months and ask if Paris has confirmed your SO. I never did that, just waited patiently...as I will this time too.
> 
> About changing specs, they might make adjustments themselves, for various reasons, without necessarily informing you in advance. It happens at times. H is not famous for communicating with the client when it comes to SOs. My SA always says that "if you don't hear from me anything then everything is ok".
> 
> I think that since it's your first SO you are a bit more restless, like having your first baby I guess [emoji3] Let's just hope things go smoothly [emoji173]&#65039;





Israeli_Flava said:


> I really wouldn't worry about that. If your SO is not approved by Paris, your SA should call you. Typically the store will know it's rejected quiite quickly. If you gave your SM/SA multiple color choices (my #1 is this combo, my #2 is that combo...)... then he/she may go to your next combo/choice... but hopefully will communicate that with u.



Thank you both very much for your help!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

WingNut said:


> And it's now 2 years 7 months since I placed the order. Got "the call" about a half hour ago!



Interesting. So in your last post you revealed that your bag is Capucine ext to Etoupe int... both of which are available for the current SO period.... hmmmm maybe that's how it "mysteriously" showed up... YOURS was first out of the SO gate for this season now that they have Capucine leather available  

just a thought.


----------



## MsHermesAU

WingNut said:


> And it's now 2 years 7 months since I placed the order. Got "the call" about a half hour ago!



Congrats WingNut! That is amazing news 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Interesting. So in your last post you revealed that your bag is Capucine ext to Etoupe int... both of which are available for the current SO period.... hmmmm maybe that's how it "mysteriously" showed up... YOURS was first out of the SO gate for this season now that they have Capucine leather available
> 
> just a thought.



Hasn't capucine been on the last few SO lists? I recall seeing it on the list at the start of 2015. Very mysterious!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Not sure. I didn't pay attention to that color before. Just know it's available this time since a friend ordered it.


----------



## bluerosespf

WingNut said:


> And it's now 2 years 7 months since I placed the order. Got "the call" about a half hour ago!


OMG. That's how long ago mine was. Maybe soon?!!! My colors are also available for this cycle SO. Bleu Paon Chèvre/Gris Perle.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bluerosespf said:


> OMG. That's how long ago mine was. Maybe soon?!!! My colors are also available for this cycle SO. Bleu Paon Chèvre/Gris Perle.



Fingers crossed for u. Oh the agony.... loooong wait


----------



## kath00

WingNut said:


> And it's now 2 years 7 months since I placed the order. Got "the call" about a half hour ago!



Yeah!  I cannot wait to see!  I too have been waiting exactly that long.  You give me hope!!!


----------



## mp4

WingNut said:


> And it's now 2 years 7 months since I placed the order. Got "the call" about a half hour ago!



Woooohooooo!!!!!  So happy for you dear!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

WingNut said:


> And it's now 2 years 7 months since I placed the order. Got "the call" about a half hour ago!



Yay, congrats!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Wingnut, exciting news!!! There is magic in the air [emoji177]


----------



## purselover888

So disappointed with the SO colors this time!  It's all blues, greys, and dull reds...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

WingNut said:


> And it's now 2 years 7 months since I placed the order. Got "the call" about a half hour ago!



*WingNut*, major congrats and hooray, your wait is over! 



bluerosespf said:


> OMG. That's how long ago mine was. Maybe soon?!!! My colors are also available for this cycle SO. Bleu Paon Chèvre/Gris Perle.



*blueroses*, that color combination sounds divine, great decision for an SO.


----------



## rwy_ma

purselover888 said:


> So disappointed with the SO colors this time!  It's all blues, greys, and dull reds...




Yes, no nice pink nor purple. I guess it is becos it is for fall/winter season. So in the end, I picked blue paon X blue sapphire with bghw  hope it will look good!


----------



## gourmet

rwy_ma said:


> Yes, no nice pink nor purple. I guess it is becos it is for fall/winter season. So in the end, I picked blue paon X blue sapphire with bghw  hope it will look good!


Anyone have a pic of what the most recent blue paon looks like in chevre vs. other leathers? On the hermes website, blue paon chevre looks quite green. Going into store for my SO this week!


----------



## rwy_ma

gourmet said:


> Anyone have a pic of what the most recent blue paon looks like in chevre vs. other leathers? On the hermes website, blue paon chevre looks quite green. Going into store for my SO this week!






	

		
			
		

		
	
blue paon in chèvre and blue sapphire in Epsom


----------



## gourmet

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3352677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue paon in chèvre and blue sapphire in Epsom


Thank you!! This is so helpful!! 

Also, does anyone know whether SO is available for a Kelly 25 in chevre sellier? I hear they don't do selliers for chevre larger than 28? Really excited as this is my first SO!


----------



## periogirl28

gourmet said:


> Thank you!! This is so helpful!!
> 
> Also, does anyone know whether SO is available for a Kelly 25 in chevre sellier? I hear they don't do selliers for chevre larger than 28? Really excited as this is my first SO!



Yes 25 and 28 should be possible. Congrats!


----------



## PIPET83

purselover888 said:


> So disappointed with the SO colors this time!  It's all blues, greys, and dull reds...





Me too.. SO colors are not for me this season. I will choose white  epsom and grey suede B size 40..[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## MsHermesAU

gourmet said:


> Anyone have a pic of what the most recent blue paon looks like in chevre vs. other leathers? On the hermes website, blue paon chevre looks quite green. Going into store for my SO this week!



BP definitely looks more green-ish in chevre. Chevre generally makes colours look more concentrated and dark. However, I've seen pics of BP chevre in direct sunlight and it can look very vivid, and more blue-ish. It's a real chameleon colour that's hard to capture accurately in photos.



rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3352677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue paon in chèvre and blue sapphire in Epsom



Fantastic pic, thanks for sharing! 



gourmet said:


> Thank you!! This is so helpful!!
> 
> Also, does anyone know whether SO is available for a Kelly 25 in chevre sellier? I hear they don't do selliers for chevre larger than 28? Really excited as this is my first SO!



25 & 28 should definitely be available in chevre. As for 32, it probably depends on your store/ Paris on the day. It's worth checking, as availabilities seem to vary all the time.


----------



## Annlovebag

purselover888 said:


> so disappointed with the so colors this time!  It's all blues, greys, and dull reds...




+1


----------



## twigz

*minismurf04*, beautiful!!!* 
*


----------



## gourmet

Annlovebag said:


> +1



Totally Agree!! Actually had a bit of a hard time picking out my first SO but in the end also settled with blue paon... and now the wait begins!


----------



## Masao

Does anyone know if I get my SO, I was wondering " Chevre leather " could go by B35 or not?


I love " Goat Skin "  Sooooooo soft!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

Masao said:


> Does anyone know if I get my SO, I was wondering " Chevre leather " could go by B35 or not?
> 
> 
> I love " Goat Skin "  Sooooooo soft!!!


Max size allow for chèvre  is b30


----------



## Kkho

After a long wait for my SA's holiday to be over, I'm glad to report that my SO has been approved!! And now the waiting game begins. Yippee..


----------



## Kkho

My SO got approved ! Yeah!! My very first one.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> My SO got approved ! Yeah!! My very first one.




Welcome to a new level of Orange Addiction!


----------



## Serva1

Kkho said:


> My SO got approved ! Yeah!! My very first one.




Congrats Kkho, now the waiting starts...


----------



## mrs.posh

panthere55 said:


> My SA told me they can track SOs. They can send requests updating the status. It all depends on SM



This is good intel. Thank you. 

So anxious now about arrival of my RAC order...6 months in. I'm told by SM "SOON"...I can only sigh &#128560;


----------



## periogirl28

Kkho said:


> My SO got approved ! Yeah!! My very first one.



Congrats, mind sharing the specs pretty please?


----------



## megt10

I am doing a SO next week and my SA is pushing ostrich. I love ostrich and have it in a B already. This time around I was wanting to do a Kelly 28 or 25 and not sure that I want an ostrich K. Thoughts anyone.


----------



## mp4

megt10 said:


> I am doing a SO next week and my SA is pushing ostrich. I love ostrich and have it in a B already. This time around I was wanting to do a Kelly 28 or 25 and not sure that I want an ostrich K. Thoughts anyone.



Order what you want Dear!!!!!!!


----------



## Serva1

mp4 said:


> order what you want dear!!!!!!!




+1


----------



## luckylove

mp4 said:


> Order what you want Dear!!!!!!!



I completely agree! Order the bag of your dreams, if it isn't ostrich... that's ok.  It has to be what YOU love.  I will say, I am finally seeing more ostrich available again in the boutiques so perhaps your SA can keep you in mind when one comes in, but you wouldn't need to use your SO on an ostrich, perhaps.  For me, I prefer to order pieces I am certain I will love.  Good luck deciding!!


----------



## PIPET83

I need your help which combo do you prefer.. birkin40 in white (front)and shade of grey or craie(front) and shade of bourgondi..[emoji43][emoji43][emoji43] both wit PH


----------



## mrs.posh

PIPET83 said:


> I need your help which combo do you prefer.. birkin40 in white (front)and shade of grey or craie(front) and shade of bourgondi..[emoji43][emoji43][emoji43] both wit PH



I personally would go for Craie (it was also in my top 3 for RAC order) than Blanc. Only because I feel like the Blanc would be more difficult to maintain.
My friend has a B25 Blanc and it didn't age well. Just an opinion. Good luck on deciding and keep us posted!


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> My SO got approved ! Yeah!! My very first one.


Welcome to   so club
Big big Congrats kkho


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> I am doing a SO next week and my SA is pushing ostrich. I love ostrich and have it in a B already. This time around I was wanting to do a Kelly 28 or 25 and not sure that I want an ostrich K. Thoughts anyone.


Do what  you  like you  want you  use
All the best


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

megt10 said:


> I am doing a SO next week and my SA is pushing ostrich. I love ostrich and have it in a B already. This time around I was wanting to do a Kelly 28 or 25 and not sure that I want an ostrich K. Thoughts anyone.



Congrats! Request the Kelly you want, I am sure your SA can find someone else to place an Ostrich SO.


----------



## PIPET83

Thank you mrs. Posh... I dont know what colors. Im not sure to placing an SO this time... Color are so boring. I was thinking about suede b40. The colors in suede are gret. Rouge tomate and craie..


----------



## panthere55

serva1 said:


> +1



+2


----------



## panthere55

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you mrs. Posh... I dont know what colors. Im not sure to placing an SO this time... Color are so boring. I was thinking about suede b40. The colors in suede are gret. Rouge tomate and craie..



Rouge tomate is available in other leathers as well


----------



## panthere55

mrs.posh said:


> I personally would go for Craie (it was also in my top 3 for RAC order) than Blanc. Only because I feel like the Blanc would be more difficult to maintain.
> My friend has a B25 Blanc and it didn't age well. Just an opinion. Good luck on deciding and keep us posted!



Which leather is your friends blanc b in?


----------



## mrs.posh

panthere55 said:


> Which leather is your friends blanc b in?



Clemence. Apart from the slouch it got quite dirty.


----------



## mrs.posh

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you mrs. Posh... I dont know what colors. Im not sure to placing an SO this time... Color are so boring. I was thinking about suede b40. The colors in suede are gret. Rouge tomate and craie..



I agree with you. The colors are boring but when I was invited to do SO I rushed to the store the same day and felt like I made a decision in a haste afterwards. But I still got the color I don't have yet. It's just the size I'm not so sure anymore...

Rouge Tomate in Suede sounds LUSH, you have great taste! &#128525;


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! Request the Kelly you want, I am sure your SA can find someone else to place an Ostrich SO.



I am not sure what I want. I have an ostrich combination in mind that I love. I just worry that the ostrich isn't as supple and opening and closing the Kelly may bother my hands. I had wanted chèvre but there isn't a color that I love that I don't already have.


----------



## mrs.posh

megt10 said:


> I am not sure what I want. I have an ostrich combination in mind that I love. I just worry that the ostrich isn't as supple and opening and closing the Kelly may bother my hands. I had wanted chèvre but there isn't a color that I love that I don't already have.



My mom handed her Kelly 32 Ostrich to me (it's like 15 years old but immaculate) and I must say that getting things in and out of it gets annoying. The leathers gets stiffer over time.  

Tough decision. Might be a good idea to pass on the SO this time and ask for another piece for the season instead?


----------



## megt10

mrs.posh said:


> My mom handed her Kelly 32 Ostrich to me (it's like 15 years old but immaculate) and I must say that getting things in and out of it gets annoying. The leathers gets stiffer over time.
> 
> Tough decision. Might be a good idea to pass on the SO this time and ask for another piece for the season instead?



That's what I'm afraid of. I love my ostrich B but unsure how much I would use a Kelly if it hurts my hands getting in and out of the bag. Do you have an Epsom Kelly? If so how does it compare when getting in and out of the bag? I have an Epsom and a Swift and much prefer the Swift.


----------



## Kkho

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, mind sharing the specs pretty please?




Although I picked up a blue glacier K28 sellier ghw recently , it looked more grey than a blue. I am missing a true blue in my K collection so placed version 2, color 1 electric Blue and color 2 gris Mouette. k28 sellier Epsom with brushed Ghw. Am very pleased. Hopefully next year I get a chevre in a color pallet that I like. 

If I get a chevre and a lizzie, my entire collection will be complete. Can't wait for that to happen.


----------



## Willowbarb

megt10 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. I love my ostrich B but unsure how much I would use a Kelly if it hurts my hands getting in and out of the bag. Do you have an Epsom Kelly? If so how does it compare when getting in and out of the bag? I have an Epsom and a Swift and much prefer the Swift.



I haven't got these bags, so please forgive me for interrupting, but my daughter is a rheumatologist. I'm pretty sure that she would say that if it hurts your hands when you do something then you really shouldn't do it; it's likely to make things worse. 

I've no doubt that the ostrich Kelly would be beautiful, but I don't think it's worth running the risk of exacerbating the underlying condition which is causing the pain in the first place. Obviously it's entirely up to you, but I'd feel bad if I didn't at least mention it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. I love my ostrich B but unsure how much I would use a Kelly if it hurts my hands getting in and out of the bag. Do you have an Epsom Kelly? If so how does it compare when getting in and out of the bag? I have an Epsom and a Swift and much prefer the Swift.



This was my main complaint about my Sellier Ardennes Kelly. Too stiff...always rubbed the top of my hand getting in and out of it.  There were other things that annoyed me too but I understand what u are saying. Bye bye Kelly.

p.s. some people don't realize this but you can SO a togo sellier Kelly... just FYI bc there are some beautiful togo colors available this SO.... just a thought


----------



## lilith1

Israeli_Flava said:


> This was my main complaint about my Sellier Ardennes Kelly. Too stiff...always rubbed the top of my hand getting in and out of it.  There were other things that annoyed me too but I understand what u are saying. Bye bye Kelly.
> 
> p.s. some people don't realize this but you can SO a togo sellier Kelly... just FYI bc there are some beautiful togo colors available this SO.... just a thought


I was just placing my SO this week and wanted a sellier Kelly in togo, my SA took my order and then called be back and said the SM informed her that it would probably get rejected by Paris because they only want to do sellier Kelly's in epsom anymore. So I ended up ordering a Birkin, sort of disappointing. I did get my sellier Kelly that I had SO'd a year and a half ago, however I did wait over 2 years for it.


----------



## Kyokei

I SO'd a sellier Togo K and wasn't informed about that.... Hoping it gets accepted or that I have a shot to change...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kkho

megt10 said:


> That's what I'm afraid of. I love my ostrich B but unsure how much I would use a Kelly if it hurts my hands getting in and out of the bag. Do you have an Epsom Kelly? If so how does it compare when getting in and out of the bag? I have an Epsom and a Swift and much prefer the Swift.




I have an ostrich B and a ostrich lindy, plus k in black box, croco, Epsom, togo, Clemence but not swift. The access to things in your bag is generally easier with a B as it is left opened up all the time. Kelly Epsom are usually selliers and harder to open and close and to get things out but I love love the structure of the bag. Togo , clemence and I presume swift will be easier as the leathers are softer and hence easier to get things and out. My ostrich bags have actually softened over time in stead of stiffened esp my lindy. Love love ostrich. 
Are you thinking of a sellier ? It will generally be stiffer , hence harder to get things in and out of. Let us know what you decide on! So
Exciting..


----------



## megt10

Willowbarb said:


> I haven't got these bags, so please forgive me for interrupting, but my daughter is a rheumatologist. I'm pretty sure that she would say that if it hurts your hands when you do something then you really shouldn't do it; it's likely to make things worse.
> 
> I've no doubt that the ostrich Kelly would be beautiful, but I don't think it's worth running the risk of exacerbating the underlying condition which is causing the pain in the first place. Obviously it's entirely up to you, but I'd feel bad if I didn't at least mention it


Thank you for words of wisdom! I try and be mindful but sometimes get caught up in bright shiny things .


Israeli_Flava said:


> This was my main complaint about my Sellier Ardennes Kelly. Too stiff...always rubbed the top of my hand getting in and out of it.  There were other things that annoyed me too but I understand what u are saying. Bye bye Kelly.
> 
> p.s. some people don't realize this but you can SO a togo sellier Kelly... just FYI bc there are some beautiful togo colors available this SO.... just a thought


Thank you for letting me know your experience. I will probably go with Swift or Togo. I try and get the lightest weight leather and really wanted chèvre. Back to the list.


Kkho said:


> I have an ostrich B and a ostrich lindy, plus k in black box, croco, Epsom, togo, Clemence but not swift. The access to things in your bag is generally easier with a B as it is left opened up all the time. Kelly Epsom are usually selliers and harder to open and close and to get things out but I love love the structure of the bag. Togo , clemence and I presume swift will be easier as the leathers are softer and hence easier to get things and out. My ostrich bags have actually softened over time in stead of stiffened esp my lindy. Love love ostrich.
> Are you thinking of a sellier ? It will generally be stiffer , hence harder to get things in and out of. Let us know what you decide on! So
> Exciting..


I will probably get a retourne Kelly 28. When my first SO comes in hopefully soon I will have 6 Birkins and I think that is probably enough. I have 2 Kelly's and wanted to add one more. I agree that the Birkins are easier on my hands but I do love the convenience of the shoulder strap of the Kelly.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Israeli_Flava said:


> This was my main complaint about my Sellier Ardennes Kelly. Too stiff...always rubbed the top of my hand getting in and out of it.  There were other things that annoyed me too but I understand what u are saying. Bye bye Kelly.
> 
> p.s. some people don't realize this but you can SO a togo sellier Kelly... just FYI bc there are some beautiful togo colors available this SO.... just a thought



Have you gotten rid of your black Kelly IF??? :O


----------



## Kkho

Oh megt10, we are all on this ultra slippery orange slope.. I will be surprised if you stop at 6 Bs and 2 or 3 Kellys. I so so doubt it... Hee hee hee ... [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## PIPET83

Thank you to everyone for your responses... I will go on tuesday to place My SO.  1st option is craie suede with cocoa interior.  [emoji7][emoji7] 2nd option is white Clemance(only available in this leather[emoji29]) with grey suede on the sides. 3rd option is rouge tomato suede with craie interior i love this option But i have a B40 roUge casaque clemance. Which one do you prefer??? I cant believe it took me all saturday ...[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Hermezzy

minismurf04 said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 3350786
> View attachment 3350787
> View attachment 3350788


That is just simply magnificent...congrats! A truly stunning B!


----------



## Orangefanatic

megt10 said:


> I am not sure what I want. I have an ostrich combination in mind that I love. I just worry that the ostrich isn't as supple and opening and closing the Kelly may bother my hands. I had wanted chèvre but there isn't a color that I love that I don't already have.



I vote for swift if it 25 or 28, love the smooth feeling and light weight. Have Jige,lindy in swift and i will definately grab if there is b25 or k25 in swift!!!! 
Otherwise k28 in epsom is great as it holds the shape even if its retroune, light, leather type suits casual look of kelly i think &#128521;


----------



## Kkho

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you to everyone for your responses... I will go on tuesday to place My SO.  1st option is craie suede with cocoa interior.  [emoji7][emoji7] 2nd option is white Clemance(only available in this leather[emoji29]) with grey suede on the sides. 3rd option is rouge tomato suede with craie interior i love this option But i have a B40 roUge casaque clemance. Which one do you prefer??? I cant believe it took me all saturday ...[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]




Hi pipet83, when you place your SO, you might want to ask your SA or SM what the spa outcome for white bags are ? I was told by my gf few years ago who is an avid H fan too that whites don't do well even after H Bag spa. It's such a lovely color but so tough to maintain. 
Anyway, I love your first and 3rd options. 
Have fun with your SO choices next week.


----------



## PIPET83

Im doing My SO next week.. I need your help i dont know which combo i should choose.. i have B40 in Orange, red, black, gold, etoupe, light gray, vert Fonce, SO bambú/blue electrique and SO curry/ colvert. I want craie or white to complete My color collection but they told me that these colors are hard to maintain. What should i choose??[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## StyleEyes

PIPET83 said:


> Im doing My SO next week.. I need your help i dont know which combo i should choose.. i have B40 in Orange, red, black, gold, etoupe, light gray, vert Fonce, SO bambú/blue electrique and SO curry/ colvert. I want craie or white to complete My color collection but they told me that these colors are hard to maintain. What should i choose??[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]




Definitely go with craie!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## bagidiotic

PIPET83 said:


> Im doing My SO next week.. I need your help i dont know which combo i should choose.. i have B40 in Orange, red, black, gold, etoupe, light gray, vert Fonce, SO bambú/blue electrique and SO curry/ colvert. I want craie or white to complete My color collection but they told me that these colors are hard to maintain. What should i choose??[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


What style  and model you looking  at


----------



## doves75

Kkho said:


> Hi pipet83, when you place your SO, you might want to ask your SA or SM what the spa outcome for white bags are ? I was told by my gf few years ago who is an avid H fan too that whites don't do well even after H Bag spa. It's such a lovely color but so tough to maintain.
> Anyway, I love your first and 3rd options.
> Have fun with your SO choices next week.




I heard the same thing from my SA regarding white bags. It can become a bit yellowish after a while even with the spa. I'll go with Criae rather than white. Regarding the suede, they're very prone to corner problem. 
Pls give us update on your final choice.


----------



## carlinha

PIPET83 said:


> Im doing My SO next week.. I need your help i dont know which combo i should choose.. i have B40 in Orange, red, black, gold, etoupe, light gray, vert Fonce, SO bambú/blue electrique and SO curry/ colvert. I want craie or white to complete My color collection but they told me that these colors are hard to maintain. What should i choose??[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]



CRAIE!!!!   i have had mine over a year and use it a bit, even for travel, and it still looks as good as new


----------



## periogirl28

Kkho said:


> Although I picked up a blue glacier K28 sellier ghw recently , it looked more grey than a blue. I am missing a true blue in my K collection so placed version 2, color 1 electric Blue and color 2 gris Mouette. k28 sellier Epsom with brushed Ghw. Am very pleased. Hopefully next year I get a chevre in a color pallet that I like.
> 
> If I get a chevre and a lizzie, my entire collection will be complete. Can't wait for that to happen.



Sounds great, thanks for the reply, I hope you get your Chèvre Kelly soon!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MsHermesAU said:


> Have you gotten rid of your black Kelly IF??? :O



Yes, I had a K35 Sellier. 
Not my new K28 retourne babe...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

PIPET83 said:


> Thank you to everyone for your responses... I will go on tuesday to place My SO.  1st option is craie suede with cocoa interior.  [emoji7][emoji7] 2nd option is white Clemance(only available in this leather[emoji29]) with grey suede on the sides. 3rd option is rouge tomato suede with craie interior i love this option But i have a B40 roUge casaque clemance. Which one do you prefer??? I cant believe it took me all saturday ...[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]



The  craie suede with cocoa interior sounds delicious ~ as so does the rouge tomato suede with craie interior!  Those would be my first two choices, *PIPET*.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lilith1 said:


> I was just placing my SO this week and wanted a sellier Kelly in togo, my SA took my order and then called be back and said the SM informed her that it would probably get rejected by Paris because they only want to do sellier Kelly's in epsom anymore. So I ended up ordering a Birkin, sort of disappointing. I did get my sellier Kelly that I had SO'd a year and a half ago, however I did wait over 2 years for it.



With H, I've learned you get a different answer depending on who you ask at which boutique. My advice is if you want something, ask. Until Paris says no...and it's available as an option... why not try??? Now I'd definitely have a second choice as a back up in case your order is rejected by Paris... but I'd at least try. But I understand that you are at the mercy of the SM so if your SM was politely saying no before the order was even placed... then you have to take that as a no.  

When I placed my order, I could have chosen Sellier Togo.... I asked about it, that is why I made the statement here. I didn't know if it was an option.... so I got confirmation.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> Im doing My SO next week.. I need your help i dont know which combo i should choose.. i have B40 in Orange, red, black, gold, etoupe, light gray, vert Fonce, SO bambú/blue electrique and SO curry/ colvert. I want craie or white to complete My color collection but they told me that these colors are hard to maintain. What should i choose??[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]



Def not white. It yellows over time.

Craie is A M A Z I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please get GHW too!!!! 
What would be the difference btwn maintaining a light grey over a cream? 
 None... go for craie!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PIPET83

Thank you KKho,  , VigeeLeBrun for your answers...Its a birkin 40. I will let you know what i will choose..


----------



## PIPET83

Israeli_Flava said:


> Def not white. It yellows over time.
> 
> Craie is A M A Z I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please get GHW too!!!!
> What would be the difference btwn maintaining a light grey over a cream?
> None... go for craie!!!!!!!!!




Yeah thats right... My light grey its like new.. I will go for craie and maybe lining in sauge..[emoji6][emoji6].. Thank you for your answer..


----------



## ehy12

PIPET83 said:


> Yeah thats right... My light grey its like new.. I will go for craie and maybe lining in sauge..[emoji6][emoji6].. Thank you for your answer..


Here is my craie over a year and half old, used so often and still fresh, creamy and lovely


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ehy12 said:


> Here is my craie over a year and half old, used so often and still fresh, creamy and lovely



gorgeous dear!!!


----------



## PIPET83

ehy12 said:


> Here is my craie over a year and half old, used so often and still fresh, creamy and lovely




OMG you look great.. Thank you for the pic. Ok here is an update.. I will go for craie because white in this season its only available in Clemance and i prefer epsom in white. So Im thinking in a
Bicolor craie with sauge green with PH. B40. 
In clemance. Or craie Togo with sauge green lininig. In PH. Which one do you prefer?


----------



## ehy12

PIPET83 said:


> OMG you look great.. Thank you for the pic. Ok here is an update.. I will go for craie because white in this season its only available in Clemance and i prefer epsom in white. So Im thinking in a
> Bicolor craie with sauge green with PH. B40.
> In clemance. Or craie Togo with sauge green lininig. In PH. Which one do you prefer?


Lately I prefer clemence richness, the way it takes color and its gorgeous over togo...recent batches of my togo bags have been a little thinner...more matte. But do you like floopy bags?? clemence especially in 40 will most likely floop...but togo in that size may floop too...


----------



## PIPET83

ehy12 said:


> Lately I prefer clemence richness, the way it takes color and its gorgeous over togo...recent batches of my togo bags have been a little thinner...more matte. But do you like floopy bags?? clemence especially in 40 will most likely floop...but togo in that size may floop too...




I think it depends on the color.. I have red casaque in clemance and its perfect, in Togo the red loose its power. Orange, gold and vert Fonce in Togo looks amaizing in matte. And i love black in Togo which i had but it was a stinky one and they changed it for a clemance.. And they floop exactly the same.. I think i will pick Togo for craie i think craie looks more classy in matte.


----------



## ehy12

PIPET83 said:


> I think it depends on the color.. I have red casaque in clemance and its perfect, in Togo the red loose its power. Orange, gold and vert Fonce in Togo looks amaizing in matte. And i love black in Togo which i had but it was a stinky one and they changed it for a clemance.. And they floop exactly the same.. I think i will pick Togo for craie i think craie looks more classy in matte.


Oh I had Rouge Casaque birkin  in clemence and it was tdf!! My craie is togo and Im very very happy with it! My black birkin which i got last month is very thin but as a workhorse everyday bag i like that its super light! I think togo will be great for you!!


----------



## StyleEyes

PIPET83 said:


> Ok here is an update.. I will go for craie because white in this season its only available in Clemance and i prefer epsom in white. So Im thinking in a
> Bicolor craie with sauge green with PH. B40.
> In clemance. Or craie Togo with sauge green lininig. In PH. Which one do you prefer?




Craie is also stunning in swift. It goes very well with the chalk like color.


----------



## MsHermesAU

PIPET83 said:


> Im doing My SO next week.. I need your help i dont know which combo i should choose.. i have B40 in Orange, red, black, gold, etoupe, light gray, vert Fonce, SO bambú/blue electrique and SO curry/ colvert. I want craie or white to complete My color collection but they told me that these colors are hard to maintain. What should i choose??[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]



I have a SO B in craie togo and I haven't had any issues so far. Craie is very different from white... and I definitely think white would be quite difficult to maintain. Craie? Not as much.


----------



## PIPET83

StyleEyes said:


> Craie is also stunning in swift. It goes very well with the chalk like color.




Omg ... Its true i saw a Kelly craie in swift and looks amaizing and its available...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] thank you..


----------



## megt10

ehy12 said:


> Here is my craie over a year and half old, used so often and still fresh, creamy and lovely



Gosh that is so beautiful.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Orangefanatic

ehy12 said:


> Here is my craie over a year and half old, used so often and still fresh, creamy and lovely



OMG!!! tDf &#128561;&#128536;&#128079; is this b25?


----------



## mrs.posh

Orangefanatic said:


> OMG!!! tDf &#128561;&#128536;&#128079; is this b25?



Think it's a 30


----------



## ehy12

Israeli_Flava said:


> gorgeous dear!!!


Thank yoU!


----------



## ehy12

Orangefanatic said:


> OMG!!! tDf &#128561;&#128536;&#128079; is this b25?


This is a 30


----------



## ChaneLisette

ehy12 said:


> Here is my craie over a year and half old, used so often and still fresh, creamy and lovely



So beautiful! Looks brand new and is stunning paired with the black dress.


----------



## ehy12

ChaneLisette said:


> So beautiful! Looks brand new and is stunning paired with the black dress.


Thank you!! I love the craie color!!


----------



## StyleEyes

ehy12 said:


> Here is my craie over a year and half old, used so often and still fresh, creamy and lovely




Wow! [emoji7] [emoji180][emoji122]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Has everyone completed their SO this season? I am still waiting for my SM to call me if she can do chevre this time. She is waiting and not sure what she is waiting for? Paris to confirm? Otherwise I am not sure if I will not just do a PO if chevre is not possible again.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> Has everyone completed their SO this season? I am still waiting for my SM to call me if she can do chevre this time. She is waiting and not sure what she is waiting for? Paris to confirm? Otherwise I am not sure if I will not just do a PO if chevre is not possible again.



Yes, and chevre is an option. Colors are not the best but it is certainly available.


----------



## stacey_1805

ehy12 said:


> Here is my craie over a year and half old, used so often and still fresh, creamy and lovely




Oh my that is gorgeous. I have been on the fence about the craie colour but after seeing this I think I have fallen in love with the colour! [emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

stacey_1805 said:


> Oh my that is gorgeous. I have been on the fence about the craie colour but after seeing this I think I have fallen in love with the colour! [emoji7]


Thank you! It is a beautiful creamy vanilla color...its very fresh! I think you will love it!


----------



## BellaLolita

Love it


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, and chevre is an option. Colors are not the best but it is certainly available.




Thanks. [emoji5]&#65039; I wish the chevre will be possible in Swiss. Seems like I am waiting for so long to find out. Too bad about the colours. Raisin would have been great.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks. [emoji5]&#65039; I wish the chevre will be possible in Swiss. Seems like I am waiting for so long to find out. Too bad about the colours. Raisin would have been great.



In Swiss?
Raisin is availale in chevre this SO.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> In Swiss?
> 
> Raisin is availale in chevre this SO.




In Switzerland. Seems like chevre was not an option last SO so I did something else. This SO my SM is trying to get chevre, but not certain. Otherwise I will have to do a SO in togo which I prefer since I have enough bags in epsom. But chevre would be nice.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> In Switzerland. Seems like chevre was not an option last SO so I did something else. This SO my SM is trying to get chevre, but not certain. Otherwise I will have to do a SO in togo which I prefer since I have enough bags in epsom. But chevre would be nice.



ahhh ok. A Togo So is not too shabby hunny!  
I did not prefer the chevre color options this round so i skipped chevre for a color I love in another leather.
good luck dear and keep us posted!


----------



## bagidiotic

Sarah_sarah said:


> In Switzerland. Seems like chevre was not an option last SO so I did something else. This SO my SM is trying to get chevre, but not certain. Otherwise I will have to do a SO in togo which I prefer since I have enough bags in epsom. But chevre would be nice.





Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks. [emoji5]&#65039; I wish the chevre will be possible in Swiss. Seems like I am waiting for so long to find out. Too bad about the colours. Raisin would have been great.





Sarah_sarah said:


> Has everyone completed their SO this season? I am still waiting for my SM to call me if she can do chevre this time. She is waiting and not sure what she is waiting for? Paris to confirm? Otherwise I am not sure if I will not just do a PO if chevre is not possible again.


Dear Sarah 
Chèvre  is definitely  available 
There's  nothing  to  wait for reply or answer 
Think so  are closing  soon this season
Don't want  to  miss this round  choose  another  leather fast

There's  a  reason  for your sm acting strangely 
Go think 
Its not difficult 

Best of luck


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> ahhh ok. A Togo So is not too shabby hunny!
> I did not prefer the chevre color options this round so i skipped chevre for a color I love in another leather.
> good luck dear and keep us posted!




Oh lucky you got offered chevre. But yes, I was told the colours were not amazing by my SM. Still, I just wished for chevre since the first SO. I feel better now.    
What colours would you recommend for this SO in togo? Maybe I will let my SM know. 

[emoji254][emoji259][emoji178]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> Oh lucky you got offered chevre. But yes, I was told the colours were not amazing by my SM. Still, I just wished for chevre since the first SO. I feel better now.
> What colours would you recommend for this SO in togo? Maybe I will let my SM know.
> 
> [emoji254][emoji259][emoji178]



We don't get "offered" a leather dear. If we get offered a SO, we pick what we want. Chevre is avaialble to order in the US and as Bagidiotic pointed out, available in other coutries as well. 

I do not know your style so it's difficult for me to advise on colors for you but Blue Electric and Capucine are my two favs in Togo for color. Also Gris Mouette for neutral. 

Call your SM dear. Don't miss out.


----------



## PIPET83

Oook i just placed My order. It will be craie Togo and lining macassar  PH brushed with handels and cintures in macassar.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] she will be pretty and its already accepted. [emoji120][emoji120]Now starts the waiting...[emoji19]


----------



## periogirl28

PIPET83 said:


> Oook i just placed My order. It will be craie Togo and lining macassar  PH brushed with handels and cintures in macassar.[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] she will be pretty and its already accepted. [emoji120][emoji120]Now starts the waiting...[emoji19]



Congrats, waiting for reveals of all these Specials!


----------



## PIPET83

One question after two SO its the first time they asked for a deposit..its ok?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Hello everyone! I am in desperate need of everyone's help. 

My sweet SA offered me the chance for a SO today and I am over the moon. I would love to get any help for color combinations. 

I currently own two B35 with ghw: one black, one orange poppy.


----------



## SandySummer

LovingTheOrange said:


> Hello everyone! I am in desperate need of everyone's help.
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet SA offered me the chance for a SO today and I am over the moon. I would love to get any help for color combinations.
> 
> 
> 
> I currently own two B35 with ghw: one black, one orange poppy.




Congrats! What size are you thinking and are you going for a B or K?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> One question after two SO its the first time they asked for a deposit..its ok?



That is not common practice in the US. Where r u located in the world?


----------



## PIPET83

Israeli_Flava said:


> That is not common practice in the US. Where r u located in the world?




Im from México. The SM told me they give me my order and My ticket. But it will be the first time they give me a resume of My SO. In the order appear arrival date and the especifications i chose. It will take 18 weeks.. I dont know what to do. ??


----------



## gourmet

PIPET83 said:


> Im from México. The SM told me they give me my order and My ticket. But it will be the first time they give me a resume of My SO. In the order appear arrival date and the especifications i chose. It will take 18 weeks.. I dont know what to do. ??


Wow they are even able to give you the expected arrival date? that sounds really bizarre..


----------



## Hermezzy

Israeli_Flava said:


> Def not white. It yellows over time.
> 
> Craie is A M A Z I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please get GHW too!!!!
> What would be the difference btwn maintaining a light grey over a cream?
> None... go for craie!!!!!!!!!


I completely agree with the amazing, fantastic, adorable Israeli Flava--- craie is WONDERFUL!  I have a craie GM evelyne and just love it- goes with anything, the epsom supple leather is just buttery, and the color holds up beautifully.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> Im from México. The SM told me they give me my order and My ticket. But it will be the first time they give me a resume of My SO. In the order appear arrival date and the especifications i chose. It will take 18 weeks.. I dont know what to do. ??



Well that's the first time I've ever heard of this type of arrangement. Sounds a little suspicious but I've never been to Hermes in Mexico . You shop themis boutique regularly and they never asked you to do this before on SO right?  This is a H boutique?

You know the bags are made in Paris and so how can the boutique KNOW when your bag will arrive? No boutique knows this information with certainty my dear...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hermezzy said:


> i completely agree with the amazing, fantastic, adorable israeli flava--- craie is wonderful!  I have a craie gm evelyne and just love it- goes with anything, the epsom supple leather is just buttery, and the color holds up beautifully.



&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> We don't get "offered" a leather dear. If we get offered a SO, we pick what we want. Chevre is avaialble to order in the US and as Bagidiotic pointed out, available in other coutries as well.
> 
> I do not know your style so it's difficult for me to advise on colors for you but Blue Electric and Capucine are my two favs in Togo for color. Also Gris Mouette for neutral.
> 
> Call your SM dear. Don't miss out.




Thank you dear. I think in the for us it's a bit different. Here, or at least for me the only similar point is that we get offered a SO, as we cannot place one unless SM decides. They changed the system not so long ago. Then the whole chevre is another story. Go figure. It's not like that in Paris. 

I gave my SM a list and we spoke. Gris Mouette is very nice. Capucine is also very nice. Great suggestions. Thanks dear.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you dear. I think in the for us it's a bit different. Here, or at least for me the only similar point is that we get offered a SO, as we cannot place one unless SM decides. They changed the system not so long ago. Then the whole chevre is another story. Go figure. It's not like that in Paris.
> 
> I gave my SM a list and we spoke. Gris Mouette is very nice. Capucine is also very nice. Great suggestions. Thanks dear.



Oh good! I'm glad u reached out! I hope you hear that a SO will be placed for you dear! It truly is a magical experience!

In the US, your SA may offer the SO but must obtain the approval of the SM. Once you are approved to do the SO, you can choose from any available leather/hw combo. Some boutiques do not offer all of the colors on the list or all of the leathers on the list. There is a boutique I know of in the US that does not offer chevre leather for some reason, but that is rare. Also, I have learned that some SA's take the specs for the SO and the SM input into the system. At some boutique, the SM works with the client on SO specs. The SA does not play a big role. Depends on the boutique and the SM style. Usually you will get info from your SA that the SO was successfully placed and that's it. The waiting begins. Just basic SO 101 info for the US


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> Im from México. The SM told me they give me my order and My ticket. But it will be the first time they give me a resume of My SO. In the order appear arrival date and the especifications i chose. It will take 18 weeks.. I dont know what to do. ??



Oh I forgot to mention that I have heard of a deposit in other countries but I never paid much attention to the specific discussion because it did not apply to the US. In the US, technically we are under no obligation to buy the SO if we do not like it. Therefore, no deposit is taken. Some SM will not allow heat stamping on the clouchette prior to purchase because if you decide not to take the bag, they are stuck. Some boutique does allow heat stamp. Depends on the boutique. So your boutique policy may have changed to be deposit for SO???

What does resume of your SO mean?


----------



## ayc

Sarah_sarah said:


> Has everyone completed their SO this season? I am still waiting for my SM to call me if she can do chevre this time. She is waiting and not sure what she is waiting for? Paris to confirm? Otherwise I am not sure if I will not just do a PO if chevre is not possible again.



r u locate in U.S.?  I already put in my SO and Chevre is on the list for leather option


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh good! I'm glad u reached out! I hope you hear that a SO will be placed for you dear! It truly is a magical experience!
> 
> In the US, your SA may offer the SO but must obtain the approval of the SM. Once you are approved to do the SO, you can choose from any available leather/hw combo. Some boutiques do not offer all of the colors on the list or all of the leathers on the list. There is a boutique I know of in the US that does not offer chevre leather for some reason, but that is rare. Also, I have learned that some SA's take the specs for the SO and the SM input into the system. At some boutique, the SM works with the client on SO specs. The SA does not play a big role. Depends on the boutique and the SM style. Usually you will get info from your SA that the SO was successfully placed and that's it. The waiting begins. Just basic SO 101 info for the US




Thanks dear. I did one SO last time around in Geneva. I just did it directly with SA and SM. In Swiss not so long ago they still had the famous list. I came after that. In Geneva it seems lots of us are competing for SO compared to Paris where some go instead or do two. I am still waiting for the first one. It should be b30 etain with rose confetti interior and palladium brushed HW. So far all is good but we are waiting for it, at least Paris accepted it. Maybe soon we will catch up with the US and chevre will be available. Also the SM is not happy with some chevre colours. Glad to know the SM style is also a factor because I thought I was the only one.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ayc said:


> r u locate in U.S.?  I already put in my SO and Chevre is on the list for leather option




I wish. I lived in NYC and some of my friends told me. I am in Switzerland. My SM knows so she is trying to to work her magic. Fingers crossed.


----------



## PIPET83

Ok here is an update... I call My SM than Now he is in another boutique and told me that the deposit its ok but he never asked for it beacause he knows me well and i never reject anything he got for me. But he told me not to worry and i can place an order with him. And Guess what. I placed another so with him by phone.  I order a white clemance with gris moutte lining, handels and cintures birkin 40. Now i have 2 SO. Its ok or i should cancel one? And ask him about the time period they gave me in the other boutique and told me it is the regular time that appears at the moment of placing an order, but it doesnt mean anything. &#128580;


----------



## PIPET83

París can cancel my order if i have two or its ok? Someone had ordered two at the same time??


----------



## bedhead

PIPET83 said:


> París can cancel my order if i have two or its ok? Someone had ordered two at the same time??



According to my boutique, one client cannot have two open SO orders at one time. For example, I have an outstanding SO from November that has not arrived yet, so I cannot do a new SO unless I get an exception from the store manager. I do not know if this is US policy, Paris policy, or just this boutique's policy, but that's what I have been told.


----------



## PIPET83

bedhead said:


> According to my boutique, one client cannot have two open SO orders at one time. For example, I have an outstanding SO from November that has not arrived yet, so I cannot do a new SO unless I get an exception from the store manager. I do not know if this is US policy, Paris policy, or just this boutique's policy, but that's what I have been told.




My SM offered me the SO and Im waiting one from November.. Im worried about placing two at the same time... Please help anyone in the same situation???


----------



## MsHermesAU

bedhead said:


> According to my boutique, one client cannot have two open SO orders at one time. For example, I have an outstanding SO from November that has not arrived yet, so I cannot do a new SO unless I get an exception from the store manager. I do not know if this is US policy, Paris policy, or just this boutique's policy, but that's what I have been told.



This is definitely not a US-wide policy. We have several members here on TPF who are waiting on 2, 3, maybe more SOs, and most of them seem to be based in the US or Europe. In my country, my store like yours doesn't allow several open SOs at one time. It sounds like it just depends on the store?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

SandySummer said:


> Congrats! What size are you thinking and are you going for a B or K?



I have not decided ANYTHING yet... I am currently on vacation, so my mind is still in a state of shock & euphoria. Most SO I have seen are B. I have yet to own a K though. So hard to decide!!


----------



## Boogee119

Can anyone share more information about Constance SO?  Like the type of leather available, and can you choose more than one colour?  TIA


----------



## bags to die for

Swift and epsom. Yes you can choose more than one colour. If you search this thread, you can find more information.


----------



## Boogee119

Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrs.posh

bedhead said:


> According to my boutique, one client cannot have two open SO orders at one time. For example, I have an outstanding SO from November that has not arrived yet, so I cannot do a new SO unless I get an exception from the store manager. I do not know if this is US policy, Paris policy, or just this boutique's policy, but that's what I have been told.



I was told that you cannot do 2 SOs at 2 different boutiques at the same time. The other one will get cancelled (by Paris). You can however places 2 SOs in one boutique. They all go in one system.



PIPET83 said:


> My SM offered me the SO and Im waiting one from November.. Im worried about placing two at the same time... Please help anyone in the same situation???



This should be fine. I have one in November as well and offered one this season. Order 2, the manager would have not offered 2 if he wasnt confident that it will get through Paris.


----------



## periogirl28

Boogee119 said:


> Can anyone share more information about Constance SO?  Like the type of leather available, and can you choose more than one colour?  TIA



Swift, Epsom, Doblis that I know of for non-exotic. Mini or 24 size. Single colour or option of contrast lining only. PHW, GHW, RGHW. Contrast stitch option. The order form has strap length customization. Others can add more info.


----------



## bags to die for

interesting. i didn't have an option for strap length!


----------



## mrs.posh

periogirl28 said:


> Swift, Epsom, Doblis that I know of for non-exotic. Mini or 24 size. Single colour or option of contrast lining only. PHW, GHW, RGHW. Contrast stitch option. The order form has strap length customization. Others can add more info.



Just wondering if you placed a Constance SO?


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> Just wondering if you placed a Constance SO?




Yes I did! [emoji16]


----------



## mrs.posh

periogirl28 said:


> Swift, Epsom, Doblis that I know of for non-exotic. Mini or 24 size. Single colour or option of contrast lining only. PHW, GHW, RGHW. Contrast stitch option. The order form has strap length customization. Others can add more info.





periogirl28 said:


> Yes I did! [emoji16]



Ayieeee!  Going to be special.


----------



## Boogee119

periogirl28 said:


> Swift, Epsom, Doblis that I know of for non-exotic. Mini or 24 size. Single colour or option of contrast lining only. PHW, GHW, RGHW. Contrast stitch option. The order form has strap length customization. Others can add more info.




Thanks


----------



## bagidiotic

bags to die for said:


> interesting. i didn't have an option for strap length!


Strap definitely can be customised
I saw this option on the so form
I went for it
Perhaps your sm overlooked it


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> Ayieeee!  Going to be special.




Thank you dear!


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I did! [emoji16]


Fantastic  pg28
First so c


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Fantastic  pg28
> First so c



Exciting, never had the opportunity before! What about you?


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Exciting, never had the opportunity before!


I am sure of coz
It's gonna be a stunner
Hopefully it comes soon
Cheers


----------



## bags to die for

bagidiotic said:


> Strap definitely can be customised
> I saw this option on the so form
> I went for it
> Perhaps your sm overlooked it



My selection went straight into the computer. I never saw a form. That's how my store works!


----------



## pcil

mrs.posh said:


> I was told that you cannot do 2 SOs at 2 different boutiques at the same time. The other one will get cancelled (by Paris). You can however places 2 SOs in one boutique. They all go in one system.
> 
> 
> 
> This should be fine. I have one in November as well and offered one this season. Order 2, the manager would have not offered 2 if he wasnt confident that it will get through Paris.



I was able to place 2 SOs in 2 different boutiques 1.5yr ago and both came(1 took a year, the other only took 4 months). The SOs was placed less than a month between each other. Right now I am waiting for the SO from last November and I just placed another SO a few weeks ago. Maybe different store has different policy? Wouldn't surprise me if that's the case.


----------



## megt10

Sarah_sarah said:


> Has everyone completed their SO this season? I am still waiting for my SM to call me if she can do chevre this time. She is waiting and not sure what she is waiting for? Paris to confirm? Otherwise I am not sure if I will not just do a PO if chevre is not possible again.


I am going on Saturday to place my SO. Still undecided as I really want a chèvre Kelly.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

pcil said:


> I was able to place 2 SOs in 2 different boutiques 1.5yr ago and both came(1 took a year, the other only took 4 months). The SOs was placed less than a month between each other. Right now I am waiting for the SO from last November and I just placed another SO a few weeks ago. Maybe different store has different policy? Wouldn't surprise me if that's the case.


You're  really  one lucky gal
With so many so


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> I am going on Saturday to place my SO. Still undecided as I really want a chèvre Kelly.


Yes go for it do a chevre  k then


----------



## megt10

bagidiotic said:


> Yes go for it do a chevre  k then



Like IF said the color selection for chèvre is disappointing. I was trying to get a color not too similar to any of my B's or K's. Since I only have 2 Kelly's one in Lagoon swift and the other in RJ Epsom. I will concentrate on something not too similar to either Kelly. After all the Birkins are a totally different bag. There are a few colors I love like rouge tomate and blue hydra that are both offered in chèvre so odds are good I will choose one of them and pipe it with a different color. Would have loved Gris Mouette but don't think I want a Togo Kelly.


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> Like IF said the color selection for chèvre is disappointing. I was trying to get a color not too similar to any of my B's or K's. Since I only have 2 Kelly's one in Lagoon swift and the other in RJ Epsom. I will concentrate on something not too similar to either Kelly. After all the Birkins are a totally different bag. There are a few colors I love like rouge tomate and blue hydra that are both offered in chèvre so odds are good I will choose one of them and pipe it with a different color. Would have loved Gris Mouette but don't think I want a Togo Kelly.


Plus point is chevre in Sellier or togo sellier both are special unique
Unless you only want in retourne 
My suggestions go for same color family combo since selection limited
Eg blue hydra with blue sapphire
Moutard etoupe also another great combi
H uses them in bearn combi before


----------



## megt10

bagidiotic said:


> Plus point is chevre in Sellier or togo sellier both are special unique
> Unless you only want in retourne
> My suggestions go for same color family combo since selection limited
> Eg blue hydra with blue sapphire
> Moutard etoupe also another great combi
> H uses them in bearn combi before



I am going to get retourne since I find it easier to get in and out of. I am going to have to see Moutarde in person. I quite like the look in some of the items I have seen online and others not so much. If I choose rouge tomate what would be your suggestion to pipe it with? Right now that is the direction I'm leaning.


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> I am going to get retourne since I find it easier to get in and out of. I am going to have to see Moutarde in person. I quite like the look in some of the items I have seen online and others not so much. If I choose rouge tomate what would be your suggestion to pipe it with? Right now that is the direction I'm leaning.


Since you choosing tomat rouge
I will pass moutard then
pipping choice
1 raisin
2 etoupe
3 craie
You need a color to tone down juicy ketchup


----------



## hopiko

bagidiotic said:


> Since you choosing tomat rouge
> I will pass moutard then
> pipping choice
> 1 raisin
> 2 etoupe
> 3 craie
> You need a color to tone down juicy ketchup



Great idea...great suggestions...personally.....I would go with etoupe, then raisin...craie..maybe not!


----------



## megt10

bagidiotic said:


> Since you choosing tomat rouge
> I will pass moutard then
> pipping choice
> 1 raisin
> 2 etoupe
> 3 craie
> You need a color to tone down juicy ketchup



I like raisin. Though I also like Gris Mouette but not sure if it is too much contrast. Since I am a color girl I favor bright happy colors.
I actually thought about getting raisin but like that color better in a B.


----------



## hopiko

megt10 said:


> I like raisin. Though I also like Gris Mouette but not sure if it is too much contrast. Since I am a color girl I favor bright happy colors.
> I actually thought about getting raisin but like that color better in a B.



All good problems...have FUN picking...don't let any SA tell you what to get because they like the color or leather....pick what you love..it's your bag!


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> I like raisin. Though I also like Gris Mouette but not sure if it is too much contrast. Since I am a color girl I favor bright happy colors.
> I actually thought about getting raisin but like that color better in a B.


Yup unfortunately chevre no gris or grey this round
If you are a  big pop gal  then go for it
Be daring special
show your creativity


----------



## GNIPPOHS

bagidiotic said:


> Plus point is chevre in Sellier or togo sellier both are special unique
> Unless you only want in retourne
> My suggestions go for same color family combo since selection limited
> Eg blue hydra with blue sapphire
> Moutard etoupe also another great combi
> H uses them in bearn combi before





megt10 said:


> I am going to get retourne since I find it easier to get in and out of. I am going to have to see Moutarde in person. I quite like the look in some of the items I have seen online and others not so much. If I choose rouge tomate what would be your suggestion to pipe it with? Right now that is the direction I'm leaning.



Like bagidiotic suggested have you considered Togo sellier? Has the sellier shape but easier to get in /out. I'm going to do a Togo sellier this time to me it's actually more special and usable than chèvre... 

I will pick a neutral to go with rouge... Good luck!


----------



## bagidiotic

GNIPPOHS said:


> Like bagidiotic suggested have you considered Togo sellier? Has the sellier shape but easier to get in /out. I'm going to do a Togo sellier this time to me it's actually more special and usable than chèvre...
> 
> I will pick a neutral to go with rouge... Good luck!


Bingo shopping hi5 you read my mind
Sellier chevre / Togo feel very different from sellier box or epsom
gd old days mou collection
Love love


----------



## megt10

GNIPPOHS said:


> Like bagidiotic suggested have you considered Togo sellier? Has the sellier shape but easier to get in /out. I'm going to do a Togo sellier this time to me it's actually more special and usable than chèvre...
> 
> I will pick a neutral to go with rouge... Good luck!



I like Togo a lot but am trying to keep the bag as lightweight as possible. I like Epsom but not as much in a Kelly. In what way is Togo sellier more useable than chèvre?
I f I got Togo I would totally get Gris Mouette with black piping straps and handle.


----------



## Allinbee

Sorry if this has been asked before. If I choose togo exterior do I have to choose a color from the chevre list for the interior? TIA


----------



## bagidiotic

Allinbee said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before. If I choose togo exterior do I have to choose a color from the chevre list for the interior? TIA


Interior likely will follow your second color option unless otherwise stated


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Allinbee

bagidiotic said:


> Interior likely will follow your second color option unless otherwise stated



Thanks Bagidiotic. Yes for the second color do I find it under the chevre list since the interior is always chevre? Or I can choose from togo list?


----------



## bagidiotic

Allinbee said:


> Thanks Bagidiotic. Yes for the second color do I find it under the chevre list since the interior is always chevre? Or I can choose from togo list?



Which 2 colors did you choose
Main and second?
Which combo are you doing?


----------



## PIPET83

Allinbee said:


> Thanks Bagidiotic. Yes for the second color do I find it under the chevre list since the interior is always chevre? Or I can choose from togo list?




You can choose from Togo list.


----------



## Allinbee

bagidiotic said:


> Which 2 colors did you choose
> Main and second?
> Which combo are you doing?



I am still not sure :what: either k25 chevre sellier noir or k32 togo raisin. I am just not sure how to choose the inside color. Which list do I choose from? Thanks again Bagidiotic..


----------



## Allinbee

PIPET83 said:


> You can choose from Togo list.



Thanks Pipet so chevre outside choose chevre inside and it is the same case with togo. Correct?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

megt10 said:


> I like Togo a lot but am trying to keep the bag as lightweight as possible. I like Epsom but not as much in a Kelly. In what way is Togo sellier more useable than chèvre?
> I f I got Togo I would totally get Gris Mouette with black piping straps and handle.



Hi... If the sellier is Togo, the leather be softer and not as stiff as Epsom for sure and I believe softer than chèvre imagine your Togo retourne but with lines? I don't think Togo is a lot heavier than chèvre having said that I carry smaller bags... 

Not to sway you but Gris mouette with black sounds v nice! Though if you go for sellier there is no piping....


----------



## bagidiotic

Allinbee said:


> I am still not sure :what: either k25 chevre sellier noir or k32 togo raisin. I am just not sure how to choose the inside color. Which list do I choose from? Thanks again Bagidiotic..


Decide on your
Leather
colors
Combo
In these sequences first
U only chosen 1 color
Think you're confused
I am lost
Maybe only your sm can help you when ready


----------



## GNIPPOHS

bagidiotic said:


> Bingo shopping hi5 you read my mind
> Sellier chevre / Togo feel very different from sellier box or epsom
> gd old days mou collection
> Love love



 I always wanted a sellier mou so am vvv excited!


----------



## bagidiotic

GNIPPOHS said:


> I always wanted a sellier mou so am vvv excited!


Me too
Happy dance


----------



## Allinbee

bagidiotic said:


> Decide on your
> Leather
> colors
> Combo
> In these sequences first
> U only chosen 1 color
> Think you're confused
> I am lost
> Maybe only your sm can help you when ready



Thanks I think I got it now. Sorry if I confused you.


----------



## bagidiotic

Allinbee said:


> Thanks I think I got it now. Sorry if I confused you.


Speak to your sm when you doing. Best solution this way
As far as I see you 
only picked one color either chevre or togo
Inside will just follow 
I really don't know what special combo or style you talking about
Mono color?
My bad i don't understand


----------



## Allinbee

bagidiotic said:


> Speak to your sm when you doing. Best solution this way
> As far as I see you
> only picked one color either chevre or togo
> Inside will just follow
> I really don't know what special combo or style you talking about
> Mono color?
> My bad i don't understand



Thanks ... what I understand is I just need to choose two colors from the same leather list for the outside and inside. Looking at reveals here for togo, the inside will automatically be chevre I guess. I am doing 1 color outside and 1 color inside.


----------



## bagidiotic

Allinbee said:


> Thanks ... what I understand is I just need to choose two colors from the same leather list for the outside and inside. Looking at reveals here for togo, the inside will automatically be chevre I guess. I am doing 1 color outside and 1 color inside.


Now this is better clearer
Choose your second color for interior it will be chevre
From togo list


----------



## Allinbee

bagidiotic said:


> Now this is better clearer
> Choose your second color for interior it will be chevre
> From togo list



Thanks so much bagidiotic. Have you seen macassar brown. How does it to compare to ecorce? I love ecorce.


----------



## bagidiotic

Allinbee said:


> Thanks so much bagidiotic. Have you seen macassar brown. How does it to compare to ecorce? I love ecorce.


You're  most  welcome 
Between  both i prefer  macassar seen it in cdc only
All the best to your so
Flowers


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

Allinbee said:


> Thanks so much bagidiotic. Have you seen macassar brown. How does it to compare to ecorce? I love ecorce.


Since you like ecorce
Try choosing  the same neutral  family 
Dark and light neutral 
It will be gorgeous


----------



## Allinbee

bagidiotic said:


> You're  most  welcome
> Between  both i prefer  macassar seen it in cdc only
> All the best to your so
> Flowers



Thanks dear.. not many reveals of macassar here. I prefer ecorce then chocolate. The latter has red undertone in my eyes. Wonder if macassar is more similar to ecorce or chocolate. Anyone?


----------



## bagidiotic

Allinbee said:


> Thanks dear.. not many reveals of macassar here. I prefer ecorce then chocolate. The latter has red undertone in my eyes. Wonder if macassar is more similar to ecorce or chocolate. Anyone?


My favourite  this season  is grenat 
Hehe


----------



## Allinbee

bagidiotic said:


> Since you like ecorce
> Try choosing  the same neutral  family
> Dark and light neutral
> It will be gorgeous



Great idea.. thanks


----------



## bagidiotic

Allinbee said:


> Thanks dear.. not many reveals of macassar here. I prefer ecorce then chocolate. The latter has red undertone in my eyes. Wonder if macassar is more similar to ecorce or chocolate. Anyone?


Kkho should  be  able  to help you
Think she  has  macassar 
She loves brown 
Pm her

I think sabre craie etoupe  with enorce or macassar  will be nice


----------



## pretty99

bags to die for said:


> interesting. i didn't have an option for strap length!



think each store works differently, I asked about the strap length and a straight NO as the answer........
i didn't bother to go after it, just afraid they say yes now and then a no later no and scraped my order~~~ u know how this store works.......


----------



## bags to die for

I did ask after reading about the strap length option on tpf. It was a definite no! Oh well. I've learnt lots of patience from H!


----------



## Meta

Allinbee said:


> Thanks ... what I understand is I just need to choose two colors from the same leather list for the outside and inside. Looking at reveals here for togo, the inside will automatically be chevre I guess. I am doing 1 color outside and 1 color inside.



You will likely find this post useful in trying to decide available colors for interior. Good luck!


----------



## Allinbee

weN84 said:


> You will likely find this post useful in trying to decide available colors for interior. Good luck!



Thanks weN84. This is very helpful. How did I miss this post. I saved the other chart without the interior. So i guess i need to choose second color from the interior list, correct?






bagidiotic said:


> Kkho should  be  able  to help you
> Think she  has  macassar
> She loves brown
> Pm her
> 
> I think sabre craie etoupe  with enorce or macassar  will be nice



Thanks again dear. I like these colors with macassar! It is hard to choose one lol


----------



## Meta

Allinbee said:


> Thanks weN84. This is very helpful. How did I miss this post. I saved the other chart without the interior. So i guess i need to choose second color from the interior list, correct?


Yes, since it sounds like you're ordering a single color exterior with contrast interior.


----------



## Allinbee

weN84 said:


> Yes, since it sounds like you're ordering a single color exterior with contrast interior.



Thanks so much weN84!


----------



## bagidiotic

Allinbee said:


> Thanks weN84. This is very helpful. How did I miss this post. I saved the other chart without the interior. So i guess i need to choose second color from the interior list, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again dear. I like these colors with macassar! It is hard to choose one lol


Remember to choose contrast stitching
It's gonna be nice since yours going to be 1 color k
Outstanding sure


----------



## Allinbee

bagidiotic said:


> Remember to choose contrast stitching
> It's gonna be nice since yours going to be 1 color k
> Outstanding sure



Will keep that in mind. Thanks again.. :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I got the call. My SO has arrived!!!! Oh my!!!! I am so excited. I won't be able to pick it up till Saturday or Monday. I can't believe it.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Got the call today. SO has arrives. It took 5 months if not less. [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji324][emoji166]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sterre

Sarah_sarah said:


> Got the call today. SO has arrives. It took 5 months if not less. [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji324][emoji166]




WoW congrats! That's fast! Can't wait to see your reveal [emoji322]


----------



## joanneminnie

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got the call. My SO has arrived!!!! Oh my!!!! I am so excited. I won't be able to pick it up till Saturday or Monday. I can't believe it.




Wow! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see your reveal! How long did it take?


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got the call. My SO has arrived!!!! Oh my!!!! I am so excited. I won't be able to pick it up till Saturday or Monday. I can't believe it.




Woohoo! Great news!


----------



## mp4

Sarah_sarah said:


> Got the call today. SO has arrives. It took 5 months if not less. [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji324][emoji166]



Congrats!  Can't wait to see what you got!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

joanneminnie said:


> Wow! Congratulations!! Can't wait to see your reveal! How long did it take?




Thanks [emoji254][emoji259] I think less than 5 months. I need to check because there was a time period between when I was choosing the SO and when I decided and they submitted it.  Maybe 4 months. I prepared myself mentally for a long waiting period. I thought I would be lucky if I got it in December.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Sterre said:


> WoW congrats! That's fast! Can't wait to see your reveal [emoji322]




Thank you so much. Because of work I need to wait for next week. So hard to wait. Can't wait to do the reveal.


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> I did ask after reading about the strap length option on tpf. It was a definite no! Oh well. I've learnt lots of patience from H!




Huh? So strict?


----------



## gourmet

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks [emoji254][emoji259] I think less than 5 months. I need to check because there was a time period between when I was choosing the SO and when I decided and they submitted it.  Maybe 4 months. I prepared myself mentally for a long waiting period. I thought I would be lucky if I got it in December.


Wow that's fast!! Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## chloec

I just placed an SO in chèvre rouge tomato and black with brushed GHW. It's my first time placing it and the SA came out with a list of colors, no leather samples, and didn't fill any form. I've been a customer for a couple years so the SA knows my details but it feels weird without her completing a form in front of me.


----------



## megt10

chloec said:


> I just placed an SO in chèvre rouge tomato and black with brushed GHW. It's my first time placing it and the SA came out with a list of colors, no leather samples, and didn't fill any form. I've been a customer for a couple years so the SA knows my details but it feels weird without her completing a form in front of me.



This is one of my choices too for chevre. My SA didn't fill much out in front of me either on my first SO this past December. I am sure that it will be fine. Congrats on placing your order. I am going to do mine on Saturday.


----------



## pcil

bagidiotic said:


> You're  really  one lucky gal
> With so many so



thank you, I am very thankful for my SA to give me the opportunities!


----------



## mrs.posh

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks [emoji254][emoji259] I think less than 5 months. I need to check because there was a time period between when I was choosing the SO and when I decided and they submitted it.  Maybe 4 months. I prepared myself mentally for a long waiting period. I thought I would be lucky if I got it in December.



Soooo good! &#128525; Amazing news. I checked in on mine today, no news yet but they've started getting the SOs already. Can't wait!


----------



## Meta

Allinbee said:


> Thanks so much weN84!


Pleasure!  Exciting times (placing the order, that is, not so much the wait)!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

gourmet said:


> Wow that's fast!! Can't wait to see your reveal!




Thank you so much. Me too. Can't wait to do the reveal [emoji254][emoji259]


----------



## MsHermesAU

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks [emoji254][emoji259] I think less than 5 months. I need to check because there was a time period between when I was choosing the SO and when I decided and they submitted it.  Maybe 4 months. I prepared myself mentally for a long waiting period. I thought I would be lucky if I got it in December.



Yaaaaaay I'm so happy for you Sarah! Make sure you post pics once you've picked it up


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mrs.posh said:


> Soooo good! [emoji7] Amazing news. I checked in on mine today, no news yet but they've started getting the SOs already. Can't wait!




Thanks [emoji259][emoji254][emoji178] I asked how my SO was going 1 week ago and they had no news. Today it arrived. So it may come very soon. Crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MsHermesAU said:


> Yaaaaaay I'm so happy for you Sarah! Make sure you post pics once you've picked it up




Thanks MsHermesAU [emoji259][emoji178]. I still can't believe it. Insane. I will share pics. Hoping I can go Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## MsHermesAU

bags to die for said:


> I did ask after reading about the strap length option on tpf. It was a definite no! Oh well. I've learnt lots of patience from H!



Yes, H certainly loves to keep us guessing. When I placed my first SO apparently getting my initials stamped on the bag was absolutely impossible, not even an option (yet it's a common option everywhere else for SOs). This time they were more than happy to do it, no questions asked :weird: It's all very odd isn't it! I get the impression stores are able to pick and choose which options they actually pass on to customers


----------



## megt10

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks [emoji259][emoji254][emoji178] I asked how my SO was going 1 week ago and they had no news. Today it arrived. So it may come very soon. Crossing my fingers for you.



Awesome news! I am looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

chloec said:


> I just placed an SO in chèvre rouge tomato and black with brushed GHW. It's my first time placing it and the SA came out with a list of colors, no leather samples, and didn't fill any form. I've been a customer for a couple years so the SA knows my details but it feels weird without her completing a form in front of me.




Congrats. So lucky to get a chevre. 
It's normal. Sometimes it happens like that. My SM knows what I like and she may as well place the order and then tell me if it was approved by Paris. I also felt a bit strange because there was no form I could fill out but your SA knows you well. They do have a leather book so that could have been helpful if you weren't sure. Your choice sounds great.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MsHermesAU said:


> Yes, H certainly loves to keep us guessing. When I placed my first SO apparently getting my initials stamped on the bag was absolutely impossible, not even an option (yet it's a common option everywhere else for SOs). This time they were more than happy to do it, no questions asked :weird: It's all very odd isn't it! I get the impression stores are able to pick and choose which options they actually pass on to customers



My lovely SM actually asked me if I desired my initials stamped and I responded no because my DDs covet my Bs/Ks and I will pass them along to them eventually. It was very sweet of her to ask about the initials because I hadn't thought much about them.


----------



## gourmet

chloec said:


> I just placed an SO in chèvre rouge tomato and black with brushed GHW. It's my first time placing it and the SA came out with a list of colors, no leather samples, and didn't fill any form. I've been a customer for a couple years so the SA knows my details but it feels weird without her completing a form in front of me.



Congrats!! I also thought it was a bit weird when i asked for leather samples and they didn't have ANY for many of the colors that i wanted to see... (and I'm based in a very large store)


----------



## Serva1

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got the call. My SO has arrived!!!! Oh my!!!! I am so excited. I won't be able to pick it up till Saturday or Monday. I can't believe it.




Congrats Sarah_sarah, great news!!!


----------



## megt10

gourmet said:


> Congrats!! I also thought it was a bit weird when i asked for leather samples and they didn't have ANY for many of the colors that i wanted to see... (and I'm based in a very large store)



My SA said that they don't have many of the color swatches either. I will see tomorrow when I go to place my order.


----------



## Birdonce

FIRST SO here! I go in tomorrow. Was not expecting so haven't thought ahead. I am still deciding amongst bag styles. I know I don't want epsom anything. I do like chevre and ostrich. I do want something different for hardware (brushed, probably not gold since my B and K are both GHW). I do want contrast interior but don't want contrasting sides. Coming at this backwards, I think!

If ostrich, leaning towards B30 in gris agate and blue iris or blue de malte or rouge vif. Though tangerine is a cheery color, I just don't wear much orange. 

I wish malachite was available in chevre or ostrich. I love malachite so much. Vert fonce looks gorgeous also, if I go for the Constance in swift and RGHW. Wish you could SO a constance elan. I love a big bag.  

Will be awesome trying to make a decision as the 4 year old runs around like a madman.


----------



## Kkho

Birdonce said:


> FIRST SO here! I go in tomorrow. Was not expecting so haven't thought ahead. I am still deciding amongst bag styles. I know I don't want epsom anything. I do like chevre and ostrich. I do want something different for hardware (brushed, probably not gold since my B and K are both GHW). I do want contrast interior but don't want contrasting sides. Coming at this backwards, I think!
> 
> If ostrich, leaning towards B30 in gris agate and blue iris or blue de malte or rouge vif. Though tangerine is a cheery color, I just don't wear much orange.
> 
> I wish malachite was available in chevre or ostrich. I love malachite so much. Vert fonce looks gorgeous also, if I go for the Constance in swift and RGHW. Wish you could SO a constance elan. I love a big bag.
> 
> Will be awesome trying to make a decision as the 4 year old runs around like a madman.




Haha! That sounds like my son too. 
This is also my first SO. Enjoy the process!


----------



## roy40

Cormac said:


> I placed my SO order this evening.... it was such a blast! Leather books out, coffees and plenty of laughs. Can't wait to see the finished product




I'm living vicariously through you, friend!!! Can't wait to see the finished product! Ahhhh. I'm sure it's going to be glorious.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Serva1 said:


> Congrats Sarah_sarah, great news!!!




Thanks Serva1 [emoji259][emoji254][emoji178]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Birdonce said:


> FIRST SO here! I go in tomorrow. Was not expecting so haven't thought ahead. I am still deciding amongst bag styles. I know I don't want epsom anything. I do like chevre and ostrich. I do want something different for hardware (brushed, probably not gold since my B and K are both GHW). I do want contrast interior but don't want contrasting sides. Coming at this backwards, I think!
> 
> If ostrich, leaning towards B30 in gris agate and blue iris or blue de malte or rouge vif. Though tangerine is a cheery color, I just don't wear much orange.
> 
> I wish malachite was available in chevre or ostrich. I love malachite so much. Vert fonce looks gorgeous also, if I go for the Constance in swift and RGHW. Wish you could SO a constance elan. I love a big bag.
> 
> Will be awesome trying to make a decision as the 4 year old runs around like a madman.




Major Congrats!!! My vote is for chevre just because it's so impossible for me to get it. But ostrich sounds just as alluring. [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## bagidiotic

Birdonce said:


> FIRST SO here! I go in tomorrow. Was not expecting so haven't thought ahead. I am still deciding amongst bag styles. I know I don't want epsom anything. I do like chevre and ostrich. I do want something different for hardware (brushed, probably not gold since my B and K are both GHW). I do want contrast interior but don't want contrasting sides. Coming at this backwards, I think!
> 
> If ostrich, leaning towards B30 in gris agate and blue iris or blue de malte or rouge vif. Though tangerine is a cheery color, I just don't wear much orange.
> 
> I wish malachite was available in chevre or ostrich. I love malachite so much. Vert fonce looks gorgeous also, if I go for the Constance in swift and RGHW. Wish you could SO a constance elan. I love a big bag.
> 
> Will be awesome trying to make a decision as the 4 year old runs around like a madman.


Either one is gd
Both are just equally excellent choice


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

chloec said:


> I just placed an SO in chèvre rouge tomato and black with brushed GHW. It's my first time placing it and the SA came out with a list of colors, no leather samples, and didn't fill any form. I've been a customer for a couple years so the SA knows my details but it feels weird without her completing a form in front of me.


Bravo 
Hope it comes sooner


----------



## carlinha

Ladies, so excited and exciting to read all about everyone's SOs!!!!  [emoji2][emoji2]. I hope everyone's bags arrive soon and turn out even better than they hoped for!!!


----------



## Birdonce

No ostrich available at my store so decided to get my first Constance in 24, swift, vert fonce with blue paon interior and stitching, RGHW.


----------



## tonkamama

I need help!  What you lovely ladies and gentlemen suggest leather combo and HW for a K25 Sellier?  [emoji4]


----------



## tonkamama

tonkamama said:


> I need help!  What you lovely ladies and gentlemen suggest leather combo and HW for a K25 Sellier?  [emoji4]




Or any other suggestions like B30?  TIA [emoji8]


----------



## S2016

Approximately how long does it take to order a custom Sac A Depeche?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

tonkamama said:


> I need help!  What you lovely ladies and gentlemen suggest leather combo and HW for a K25 Sellier?  [emoji4]




This is a hard one to answer. I personally would love to get chevre. Then from there the colours have never been so great. Last two SO's at least. 
For me chevre and a classic colour for K25 sellier is perfect. I would do GHW if it is black (my favorite combo given I have more PHW bags). But then only for chevre I also like black and PHW. Also do you like to mix metals? If not, then you can easily decide on HW.  I personally don't mind a bit of a clash. What will the occasion be? And for me the colour and HW can make a difference. I would do a contrast interior of your choosing. 
Then if you want colour, I have epsom K25 sellier PHW and just adore it. Goes great from day to non-formal nights.


----------



## bagidiotic

S2016 said:


> Approximately how long does it take to order a custom Sac A Depeche?


Sad does not falls into special order list
This season only birkin Kelly Constance


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> Or any other suggestions like B30?  TIA [emoji8]



Have you seen the current list of available leathers and colors dear? We can probably help more if you narrow down a bit....


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Or any other suggestions like B30?  TIA [emoji8]



What do you already have? Do you have a favorite leather? Mine is chèvre and though there are colors I would love to have I started with the leather I really wanted and went from there. I just placed my order today for a Kelly 28 in chèvre leather, rouge tomate and piped it with etoupe and interior and natural stitching. I choose brushed silver hardware and the longest strap 120cm I believe for cross body wear.


----------



## hermesbos

Hi, everyone. I just got my first B25, not a SO, but I am still so happy because it is 25. When my SA asked me what color of 25 I want, I said pink. She smiled and said pink is really rare and more possible it comes as SO. She said she will offer me a SO in September to place. Can i ask you guys, when is SO normally been placed? Because I see some of you just placed SO these days. My SA said September, is it because after July PO? Please advise. Many thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hermesbos said:


> Hi, everyone. I just got my first B25, not a SO, but I am still so happy because it is 25. When my SA asked me what color of 25 I want, I said pink. She smiled and said pink is really rare and more possible it comes as SO. She said she will offer me a SO in September to place. Can i ask you guys, when is SO normally been placed? Because I see some of you just placed SO these days. My SA said September, is it because after July PO? Please advise. Many thanks!



That's the next round.... there is no pink this round... only thing close is Rose Jaipur. Hope there's a pink next round for u.

What color B25 u got?


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you Sarah_sarah and Israeli_Flava

I am leaning towards K25 Sellier with bgh.  I am thinking the same as Sarah suggested ... chèvre leather (especially after seeing IF's beautiful SO B in chèvre &#128525; ), I totally fall in love with chèvre at first sight ... Thanks IF 

I am neutral color kinda person (but that does not mean I don't love colors which I do).  I am thinking of black with "red" interior.  

However deep down I want to try some fun colors, therefore I am thinking about K25 with fun color like Bleu Paon ....  would it be too night for a smaller size bag?  Would I get much use of a bright K25 (I do wear lots of black and gray)?

I don't limite the use of my handbags solely based on occasions, I been using my Jige as day clutch so I will do the same with K25 ...  



Sarah_sarah said:


> This is a hard one to answer. I personally would love to get chevre. Then from there the colours have never been so great. Last two SO's at least.
> For me chevre and a classic colour for K25 sellier is perfect. I would do GHW if it is black (my favorite combo given I have more PHW bags). But then only for chevre I also like black and PHW. Also do you like to mix metals? If not, then you can easily decide on HW.  I personally don't mind a bit of a clash. What will the occasion be? And for me the colour and HW can make a difference. I would do a contrast interior of your choosing.
> Then if you want colour, I have epsom K25 sellier PHW and just adore it. Goes great from day to non-formal nights.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Have you seen the current list of available leathers and colors dear? We can probably help more if you narrow down a bit....


----------



## *NYC Princess*

How do special orders work? Do you have to be a very good customer to be "offered" a SO?


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> What do you already have? Do you have a favorite leather? Mine is chèvre and though there are colors I would love to have I started with the leather I really wanted and went from there. I just placed my order today for a Kelly 28 in chèvre leather, rouge tomate and piped it with etoupe and interior and natural stitching. I choose brushed silver hardware and the longest strap 120cm I believe for cross body wear.



Hello dear megt10 
Great suggeation.. 

I fall in love with chèvre and I know the only way to get it is to place SO.  I currently have B35 gold Togo, B30 noir Togo, and K32 RC Clemence.

Do you think K25 might be too small on me?  I don't mind smaller size bag as I don't carry much.  But proportionally do you think K25 looks too small?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Sarah_sarah and Israeli_Flava
> 
> I am leaning towards K25 Sellier with bgh.  I am thinking the same as Sarah suggested ... chèvre leather (especially after seeing IF's beautiful SO B in chèvre &#55357;&#56845; ), I totally fall in love with chèvre at first sight ... Thanks IF
> 
> I am neutral color kinda person (but that does not mean I don't love colors which I do).  I am thinking of black with "red" interior.
> 
> However deep down I want to try some fun colors, therefore I am thinking about K25 with fun color like Bleu Paon ....  would it be too night for a smaller size bag?  Would I get much use of a bright K25 (I do wear lots of black and gray)?
> 
> I don't limite the use of my handbags solely based on occasions, I been using my Jige as day clutch so I will do the same with K25 ...



I 10000000% think u need to do chevre!!!! Absolutely! The only thing is not that many colors offered in chevre. Do you own a black bag? I really encourage you to do black with pop interior for K25, K28 or B30... This could be your forever black bag. Personally I'd pick B30 or K28 as it's more functional. Blue Paon would be a great interior color with BGHW.

The 2 stand out colors are Blue Paon and Blue Hydra. BP is very dark in chevre and does not look blue to me at all. It's green. BH is just not a color I'm drawn too but you may like it. BP is the best color in chevre IMO but I didn't select it for exterior color bc it's too green for me for the outside. But I do love it for interior pop. 

If you don't go that route.. you can change leathers and then a lot of other options open up. What do u think?


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Thank you Sarah_sarah and Israeli_Flava
> 
> I am leaning towards K25 Sellier with bgh.  I am thinking the same as Sarah suggested ... chèvre leather (especially after seeing IF's beautiful SO B in chèvre &#128525; ), I totally fall in love with chèvre at first sight ... Thanks IF
> 
> I am neutral color kinda person (but that does not mean I don't love colors which I do).  I am thinking of black with "red" interior.
> 
> However deep down I want to try some fun colors, therefore I am thinking about K25 with fun color like Bleu Paon ....  would it be too night for a smaller size bag?  Would I get much use of a bright K25 (I do wear lots of black and gray)?
> 
> I don't limite the use of my handbags solely based on occasions, I been using my Jige as day clutch so I will do the same with K25 ...



Have you looked at the list of what is available in chèvre? As someone who loves color I can't answer whether it will grow on you. Have you looked at raisin? It is a neutral yet still different from black. Since you wear a lot of black and grey just about any color would go with your wardrobe, it is just a matter of would you love and feel comfortable carrying it.


----------



## tonkamama

I want chèvre for sure ... hehe &#128513;I do have a noir B30, and I love black bags
K28 is a great option too... Thank you dear &#128536;for your tips and great suggestions for me to think about over the weekend.  





Israeli_Flava said:


> I 10000000% think u need to do chevre!!!! Absolutely! The only thing is not that many colors offered in chevre. Do you own a black bag? I really encourage you to do black with pop interior for K25, K28 or B30... This could be your forever black bag. *Personally I'd pick B30 or K28 as it's more functional. *Blue Paon would be a great interior color with BGHW.
> 
> The 2 stand out colors are Blue Paon and Blue Hydra. BP is very dark in chevre and does not look blue to me at all. It's green. BH is just not a color I'm drawn too but you may like it. BP is the best color in chevre IMO but I didn't select it for exterior color bc it's too green for me for the outside. But I do love it for interior pop.
> 
> If you don't go that route.. you can change leathers and then a lot of other options open up. What do u think?


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Hello dear megt10
> Great suggeation..
> 
> I fall in love with chèvre and I know the only way to get it is to place SO.  I currently have B35 gold Togo, B30 noir Togo, and K32 RC Clemence.
> 
> Do you think K25 might be too small on me?  I don't mind smaller size bag as I don't carry much.  But proportionally do you think K25 looks too small?



You are thin and I think a 25 would be fine on you. I contemplated the 25 but decided to be safe since I am not tiny anymore. I think the 28 is a great size. It is not too small or big.


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Have you looked at the list of what is available in chèvre? As someone who loves color I can't answer whether it will grow on you. Have you looked at raisin? It is a neutral yet still different from black. Since you wear a lot of black and grey just about any color would go with your wardrobe, it is just a matter of would you love and feel comfortable carrying it.



Yes I did look at the list...  Oh raisin is another color that I love (I incorporated a lot of purple color scheme into my home interior decoration...&#128156.  Ok now I am set on the chèvre leather, and between K28 or K25 because I would love to get a longer shoulder strap.  Thank you mget10 for your lovely suggestions. I will think over the colors, now I am still leaning towards black but going to pick up a fun bright interior color. Have a great weekend &#128536;


----------



## tonkamama

Sarah_sarah said:


> I got the call. My SO has arrived!!!! Oh my!!!! I am so excited. I won't be able to pick it up till Saturday or Monday. I can't believe it.



Congrats!  Please show us your new SO leather baby &#128536;


----------



## stacey_1805

hermesbos said:


> Hi, everyone. I just got my first B25, not a SO, but I am still so happy because it is 25. When my SA asked me what color of 25 I want, I said pink. She smiled and said pink is really rare and more possible it comes as SO. She said she will offer me a SO in September to place. Can i ask you guys, when is SO normally been placed? Because I see some of you just placed SO these days. My SA said September, is it because after July PO? Please advise. Many thanks!




Your really lucky babe!


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Yes I did look at the list...  Oh raisin is another color that I love (I incorporated a lot of purple color scheme into my home interior decoration...&#128156.  Ok now I am set on the chèvre leather, and between K28 or K25 because I would love to get a longer shoulder strap.  Thank you mget10 for your lovely suggestions. I will think over the colors, now I am still leaning towards black but going to pick up a fun bright interior color. Have a great weekend &#128536;



You will love the chevre leather. You could do either a 25 or 28 for sure. Chevre is the only reason that I wanted to do a special order otherwise I am sure that my SA would have found something that I really loved.


----------



## thaenchanting

Dear TPFers, my SA has kindly offered me to do an SO. My 2 favorite colors at the moment are Malachite and Blue Electric. I love both with GHW. So my question is: 1) should I get a Birkin or Kelly? I own a few Bs but only 1 K in Gris T. Before she offered me this SO, I was planning to get a K. However I feel like both of these two colors look better on Bs. 2) I think I will only do 2 colors max - outside of either Malachite or Blue E, and inside of another color. What are good "inside" colors for malachite and blue E? 

Thanks so much! It's going to be my first ever SO and I am super super excited!


----------



## periogirl28

thaenchanting said:


> Dear TPFers, my SA has kindly offered me to do an SO. My 2 favorite colors at the moment are Malachite and Blue Electric. I love both with GHW. So my question is: 1) should I get a Birkin or Kelly? I own a few Bs but only 1 K in Gris T. Before she offered me this SO, I was planning to get a K. However I feel like both of these two colors look better on Bs. 2) I think I will only do 2 colors max - outside of either Malachite or Blue E, and inside of another color. What are good "inside" colors for malachite and blue E?
> 
> Thanks so much! It's going to be my first ever SO and I am super super excited!



Why don't you consider a Kelly with Malachite and BE panels on the outside? Too much? I think that is still offered? With GHW. I think the resulting combi would resemble a peacock's feather. I think either colour would look fab in a Kelly, not just a Birkin. 

Alternatively, choose one and maybe have a Blue or Grey inside from the SO  list.


----------



## Meta

thaenchanting said:


> Dear TPFers, my SA has kindly offered me to do an SO. My 2 favorite colors at the moment are Malachite and Blue Electric. I love both with GHW. So my question is: 1) should I get a Birkin or Kelly? I own a few Bs but only 1 K in Gris T. Before she offered me this SO, I was planning to get a K. However I feel like both of these two colors look better on Bs. 2) I think I will only do 2 colors max - outside of either Malachite or Blue E, and inside of another color. What are good "inside" colors for malachite and blue E?
> 
> Thanks so much! It's going to be my first ever SO and I am super super excited!


For the two colors that you chose, my pick would be malachite exterior with either gris perle, gris mouette, cuivre, or sauge interior. For BE, either gris perle, gris mouette, bleu indigo or bleu paon interior. Good luck!  And oh, I'd pick a K.


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> You will love the chevre leather. You could do either a 25 or 28 for sure. Chevre is the only reason that I wanted to do a special order otherwise I am sure that my SA would have found something that I really loved.



Thanks Megt10, Chèvre is the only reason I wanted a SO . You and IF got me thinking hard about the bigger size like K28 or even a B30 so I can use more often than having it collecting dust ..  maybe I need to step out of comfort zone and get a killer bright color instead of black 

I still have few more days


----------



## Meta

tonkamama said:


> Thanks Megt10, Chèvre is the only reason I wanted a SO . You and IF got me thinking hard about the bigger size like K28 or even a B30 so I can use more often than having it collecting dust ..  maybe I need to step out of comfort zone and get a killer bright color instead of black
> 
> I still have few more days



I went with all the "rare" options, chevre, K25, brushed ghw. That said, I will use the K25 as I don't carry much, and it won't be sitting unused when it finally arrives.  And oh, I went with black with pop interior.


----------



## tonkamama

weN84 said:


> I went with all the "rare" options, chevre, K25, brushed ghw. That said, I will use the K25 as I don't carry much, and it won't be sitting unused when it finally arrives.  And oh, I went with black with pop interior.



weN84 ~ thanks for the tips!  I almost finalized my order (exact spec, except I was not sure which red to get as lining tho) but my sweet SA asked me to think it over so there will be no regrets plus she wanted me to go home to think about the strap length.  She has been very patience with me


----------



## gourmet

I also went with Kelly 25 in sellier chevre.. I have several Kelly 28s and only one 25, and 25 is actually my favorite size.. Looks great from day to evening (for your reference, I am 5'5 and don't find the 25 too small on me at all). I also find that it is still possible to get a 28 in the store if you are patient, but almost impossible to find the 25 unless by SO


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## thaenchanting

periogirl28 said:


> Why don't you consider a Kelly with Malachite and BE panels on the outside? Too much? I think that is still offered? With GHW. I think the resulting combi would resemble a peacock's feather. I think either colour would look fab in a Kelly, not just a Birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> Alternatively, choose one and maybe have a Blue or Grey inside from the SO  list.




Thank you!!


----------



## thaenchanting

weN84 said:


> For the two colors that you chose, my pick would be malachite exterior with either gris perle, gris mouette, cuivre, or sauge interior. For BE, either gris perle, gris mouette, bleu indigo or bleu paon interior. Good luck!  And oh, I'd pick a K.




Thanks for your suggestion! I don't know if I should go with BE this time and wait for Malachite in Chevre since it's not in the SO list this time.


----------



## tonkamama

gourmet said:


> I also went with Kelly 25 in sellier chevre.. I have several Kelly 28s and only one 25, and 25 is actually my favorite size.. Looks great from day to evening (for your reference, I am 5'5 and don't find the 25 too small on me at all). I also find that it is still possible to get a 28 in the store if you are patient, but almost impossible to find the 25 unless by SO



Thank you gourmet, this was exactly my thinking too (harder to get size 25).  In terms of size, I saw a beautiful lady at an event earlier in the year, I think she was wearing a black K25 Sellier GHW, it was so pretty and chic looking and I kept staring at it... &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## amd_tan

Do you ladies feel that blue sapphire chevre is too similar to BE? Already have an epsom BE bag but would love blue sapphir in chevre with raisin...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

amd_tan said:


> Do you ladies feel that blue sapphire chevre is too similar to BE? Already have an epsom BE bag but would love blue sapphir in chevre with raisin...



I think the only thing those 2 colors have in common are they are shades of blue 
Go for it!


----------



## Allinbee

Thinking about k25 chevre sellier: 1. Black with rouge grenat lining, 2. Black with bleu paon lining, 3. Black with raisin lining. Which one do you think is best? For bags I currently have anemone, bleu electric, rouge casaque/rose jaipur eclat, gris t gator, rose shocking on order and for wallets: rouge casaque/rouge h, rose tyrien. 
Would like to go with black as it is classic but I have a mini black chanel bag. Is raisin an easy color to wear? Is it considered neutral/classic color? What do you think is the best lining color for raisin? Tia  for your opinion.


----------



## gourmet

amd_tan said:


> Do you ladies feel that blue sapphire chevre is too similar to BE? Already have an epsom BE bag but would love blue sapphir in chevre with raisin...


Just to offer a diff opinion here, I also considered a SO in BE chevre until i saw the swatch and thought it was too similar to my kelly in blue sapphire swift...I was actually surprised BE looked so dark (I think maybe it's just this batch, which is slightly darker than the batch in 2012-2013)...so I ended up choosing another color instead. however, if you are a blue lover, you should def. still consider BE!


----------



## gourmet

Allinbee said:


> Thinking about k25 chevre sellier: 1. Black with rouge grenat lining, 2. Black with bleu paon lining, 3. Black with raisin lining. Which one do you think is best? For bags I currently have anemone, bleu electric, rouge casaque/rose jaipur eclat, gris t gator, rose shocking on order and for wallets: rouge casaque/rouge h, rose tyrien.
> Would like to go with black as it is classic but I have a mini black chanel bag. Is raisin an easy color to wear? Is it considered neutral/classic color? What do you think is the best lining color for raisin? Tia  for your opinion.


Vote for Black with bleu paon!! The bleu paon pop would look amazing against the black!

Raisin is def. a very easy to wear color and I think more of a neutral color


----------



## Allinbee

gourmet said:


> Vote for Black with bleu paon!! The bleu paon pop would look amazing against the black!
> 
> Raisin is def. a very easy to wear color and I think more of a neutral color



Thanks gourmet! My concern about black is that H makes other gorgeous neutral colors that are also chameleon. That's why I am looking at raisin. But not sure if raisin is as wearable as black for formal event though?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

gourmet said:


> Just to offer a diff opinion here, I also considered a SO in BE chevre until i saw the swatch and thought it was too similar to my kelly in blue sapphire swift...I was actually surprised BE looked so dark (I think maybe it's just this batch, which is slightly darker than the batch in 2012-2013)...so I ended up choosing another color instead. however, if you are a blue lover, you should def. still consider BE!



That is a very good point. BE just looks so different these days. Kind of put off by it now.
Chevre does make colors appear darker so maybe the BS will look darker in chevre as well. It is very difficult to say bc we're comparing BS chevre to BE epsom she already has from earlier year.... I'd think the colors will be v diff. Just my opinion.


----------



## sbelle

Allinbee said:


> Thinking about k25 chevre sellier: 1. *Black with rouge grenat lining*, 2. Black with bleu paon lining, 3. Black with raisin lining. Which one do you think is best?



Black with rouge grenat -- a stunning combination!


----------



## gourmet

Israeli_Flava said:


> That is a very good point. BE just looks so different these days. Kind of put off by it now.
> Chevre does make colors appear darker so maybe the BS will look darker in chevre as well. It is very difficult to say bc we're comparing BS chevre to BE epsom she already has from earlier year.... I'd think the colors will be v diff. Just my opinion.


that's true! I just reread the post and realize that the question was about Blue Sapphire and she already has BE in epsom from earlier years  In that case, I think it would actually look quite diff... as BE in epsom looks so much brighter


----------



## 27leborse

Allinbee said:


> Thinking about k25 chevre sellier: 1. Black with rouge grenat lining, 2. Black with bleu paon lining, 3. Black with raisin lining. Which one do you think is best? For bags I currently have anemone, bleu electric, rouge casaque/rose jaipur eclat, gris t gator, rose shocking on order and for wallets: rouge casaque/rouge h, rose tyrien.
> Would like to go with black as it is classic but I have a mini black chanel bag. Is raisin an easy color to wear? Is it considered neutral/classic color? What do you think is the best lining color for raisin? Tia  for your opinion.



I have a noir Birkin with rouge h lining and adore it! I think rouge grenat would be even lovelier!


----------



## tonkamama

sbelle said:


> Black with rouge grenat -- a stunning combination!





I am thinking of these combo too as I love red ...


----------



## QuelleFromage

thaenchanting said:


> Dear TPFers, my SA has kindly offered me to do an SO. My 2 favorite colors at the moment are Malachite and Blue Electric. I love both with GHW. So my question is: 1) should I get a Birkin or Kelly? I own a few Bs but only 1 K in Gris T. Before she offered me this SO, I was planning to get a K. However I feel like both of these two colors look better on Bs. 2) I think I will only do 2 colors max - outside of either Malachite or Blue E, and inside of another color. What are good "inside" colors for malachite and blue E?
> 
> Thanks so much! It's going to be my first ever SO and I am super super excited!



Why not get a malachite bag with BE lining and satisfy both? You may have to change leathers but that would be a great combo, a brilliant green bag with a pop interior. Personally I'd get a Kelly but in a Birkin you can see both colors at once.



Israeli_Flava said:


> I think the only thing those 2 colors have in common are they are shades of blue
> Go for it!



Bleu saphir in chevre is so bright, though...it's like another color....and BE is getting darker....



Allinbee said:


> Thinking about k25 chevre sellier: 1. Black with rouge grenat lining, 2. Black with bleu paon lining, 3. Black with raisin lining. Which one do you think is best? For bags I currently have anemone, bleu electric, rouge casaque/rose jaipur eclat, gris t gator, rose shocking on order and for wallets: rouge casaque/rouge h, rose tyrien.
> Would like to go with black as it is classic but I have a mini black chanel bag. Is raisin an easy color to wear? Is it considered neutral/classic color? What do you think is the best lining color for raisin? Tia  for your opinion.





Allinbee said:


> Thanks gourmet! My concern about black is that H makes other gorgeous neutral colors that are also chameleon. That's why I am looking at raisin. But not sure if raisin is as wearable as black for formal event though?



My last SO was raisin with Bleu saphir interior, and the one before was noir with rouge H interior, so clearly I love both. However I do think if you wear black in the evening, raisin is a touch less formal. Especially in a leather that makes it more purple.



27leborse said:


> I have a noir Birkin with rouge h lining and adore it! I think rouge grenat would be even lovelier!



I ordered noir/rouge H K so I fully support this as an incredibly classic, versatile combination.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Allinbee

sbelle said:


> Black with rouge grenat -- a stunning combination!



Thanks sbelle... this is my first choice actually.


----------



## Allinbee

tonkamama said:


> I am thinking of these combo too as I love red ...



Awesome tonkamama! Grenat looks lovely.


----------



## Allinbee

27leborse said:


> I have a noir Birkin with rouge h lining and adore it! I think rouge grenat would be even lovelier!



Thanks to 27leborse. Any pic? Would love to see the beauty.


----------



## Allinbee

QuelleFromage said:


> Why not get a malachite bag with BE lining and satisfy both? You may have to change leathers but that would be a great combo, a brilliant green bag with a pop interior. Personally I'd get a Kelly but in a Birkin you can see both colors at once.
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu saphir in chevre is so bright, though...it's like another color....and BE is getting darker....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My last SO was raisin with Bleu saphir interior, and the one before was noir with rouge H interior, so clearly I love both. However I do think if you wear black in the evening, raisin is a touch less formal. Especially in a leather that makes it more purple.
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered noir/rouge H K so I fully support this as an incredibly classic, versatile combination.



Thanks QF.. would love to see the bags if possible. Must be so gorgeous. 

I agree with you about raisin looking less formal.. i was hoping in chevre it will be a lot darker?


----------



## ladyhermes

What do you guys think about a Birkin with blue indigo outside Epsom and  blue electric inside with brushed gold hardware?


----------



## carlinha

ladyhermes said:


> What do you guys think about a Birkin with blue indigo outside Epsom and  blue electric inside with brushed gold hardware?




It sounds beautiful!!


----------



## bagidiotic

ladyhermes said:


> What do you guys think about a Birkin with blue indigo outside Epsom and  blue electric inside with brushed gold hardware?


I will do the reverse 
Be inside is such a waste
I will put indigo  interior


----------



## tonkamama

Deleted.


----------



## amd_tan

Israeli_Flava said:


> I think the only thing those 2 colors have in common are they are shades of blue
> Go for it!


Thanks for your input babe! I do love BE and BS but don't want to get BS if they are too similar 



gourmet said:


> Just to offer a diff opinion here, I also considered a SO in BE chevre until i saw the swatch and thought it was too similar to my kelly in blue sapphire swift...I was actually surprised BE looked so dark (I think maybe it's just this batch, which is slightly darker than the batch in 2012-2013)...so I ended up choosing another color instead. however, if you are a blue lover, you should def. still consider BE!


My BE in epsom is bright although BE in epsom generally seems darker than in togo.
I feel like the options this time round are so limited especially in chevre! Would have loved it they did a darker blue in chevre.



gourmet said:


> that's true! I just reread the post and realize that the question was about Blue Sapphire and she already has BE in epsom from earlier years  In that case, I think it would actually look quite diff... as BE in epsom looks so much brighter


I'm glad that there will be a noticeable difference! Have confirmed my SO for BS chevre.



Israeli_Flava said:


> That is a very good point. BE just looks so different these days. Kind of put off by it now.
> Chevre does make colors appear darker so maybe the BS will look darker in chevre as well. It is very difficult to say bc we're comparing BS chevre to BE epsom she already has from earlier year.... I'd think the colors will be v diff. Just my opinion.


Yes I am hoping that the chevre will make BS turn out darker than usual. I am glad to hear that there will be a difference, can't justify having 2 similar blue bags


----------



## periogirl28

amd_tan said:


> Do you ladies feel that blue sapphire chevre is too similar to BE? Already have an epsom BE bag but would love blue sapphir in chevre with raisin...




Would this help? The BE is Togo though. For me, Saphir Chevre is more subtle/ neutral.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Would this help? The BE is Togo though. For me, Saphir Chevre is more subtle/ neutral.
> 
> View attachment 3364981



A picture is worth 1000 words!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> A picture is worth 1000 words!




[emoji8]
Tell me what you think?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> [emoji8]
> Tell me what you think?



Totally different blues. Give a different vibe and of course I'm super in love with your SO!!!! The hardware makes a big difference too. U are definitely justified in having both


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Totally different blues. Give a different vibe and of course I'm super in love with your SO!!!! The hardware makes a big difference too. U are definitely justified in having both




Glad you agree with me [emoji4][emoji1].  I have these exact conversations with my SA too...


----------



## carlinha

periogirl28 said:


> Would this help? The BE is Togo though. For me, Saphir Chevre is more subtle/ neutral.
> 
> View attachment 3364981



so stunning, i love your SOs!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Would this help? The BE is Togo though. For me, Saphir Chevre is more subtle/ neutral.
> 
> View attachment 3364981


Beautiful so pg28


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> I will do the reverse
> Be inside is such a waste
> I will put indigo  interior



Totally agree....


----------



## periogirl28

carlinha said:


> so stunning, i love your SOs!







bagidiotic said:


> Beautiful so pg28




Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Allinbee said:


> Thanks QF.. would love to see the bags if possible. Must be so gorgeous.
> 
> I agree with you about raisin looking less formal.. i was hoping in chevre it will be a lot darker?



IMO colors come out brighter in chevre than in Togo or Clemence, but not as bright as Epsom. Similar to Swift. Raisin in chevre is a dark purple....so it depends how "formal" you wish a bag to be. 




amd_tan said:


> Thanks for your input babe! I do love BE and BS but don't want to get BS if they are too similar
> 
> 
> My BE in epsom is bright although BE in epsom generally seems darker than in togo.
> I feel like the options this time round are so limited especially in chevre! Would have loved it they did a darker blue in chevre.
> 
> 
> I'm glad that there will be a noticeable difference! Have confirmed my SO for BS chevre.
> 
> 
> Yes I am hoping that the chevre will make BS turn out darker than usual. I am glad to hear that there will be a difference, can't justify having 2 similar blue bags



I think BS chevre is pretty bright - I didn't choose it for last year's SO because of that. It's basically a real Ceylon sapphire blue. However, it's not as bright as BE. Both are gorgeous.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ladyhermes said:


> What do you guys think about a Birkin with blue indigo outside Epsom and  blue electric inside with brushed gold hardware?


I think this is stunning. I wouldn't reverse it. In a B, since usually they are carried open, you will see the pop of colour, yet the bag will remain a versatile, sophisticated neutral.
I actually may "borrow" this combo, with BPHW in a different leather, at some point if you don't mind  I like it better than black with BE which I have been considering for next SO.


----------



## thaenchanting

Dear TPFers, I need your help here. I placed an SO with my SA yesterday. However last night I just remembered I forgot to let her know that I wanted the retourne style for my K28. When I emailed her she told me the order was submitted for a K28 sellier, and the order cannot be canceled. I am a total retourne girl. It's my first ever SO. What should I do now? Thanks so much!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

thaenchanting said:


> Dear TPFers, I need your help here. I placed an SO with my SA yesterday. However last night I just remembered I forgot to let her know that I wanted the retourne style for my K28. When I emailed her she told me the order was submitted for a K28 sellier, and the order cannot be canceled. I am a total retourne girl. It's my first ever SO. What should I do now? Thanks so much!!!


Nothing  can be  done
When order  submitted  and accepted by workshop 
When it arrive 
Accept  or reject  it
Hopefully  you'll  still be offer the near future  and  do retourne


----------



## Sarah_sarah

thaenchanting said:


> Dear TPFers, I need your help here. I placed an SO with my SA yesterday. However last night I just remembered I forgot to let her know that I wanted the retourne style for my K28. When I emailed her she told me the order was submitted for a K28 sellier, and the order cannot be canceled. I am a total retourne girl. It's my first ever SO. What should I do now? Thanks so much!!!




Paris accepted the order so fast? But yes, once accepted you cannot do anything. I personally love sellier and never thought I would. Sorry you didn't get what you wanted for your first SO. I would give it a chance once it arrives and they let you see it and decide if you like the SO.


----------



## thaenchanting

Sarah_sarah said:


> Paris accepted the order so fast? But yes, once accepted you cannot do anything. I personally love sellier and never thought I would. Sorry you didn't get what you wanted for your first SO. I would give it a chance once it arrives and they let you see it and decide if you like the SO.





bagidiotic said:


> Nothing  can be  done
> When order  submitted  and accepted by workshop
> When it arrive
> Accept  or reject  it
> Hopefully  you'll  still be offer the near future  and  do retourne



Thank you both for your reply! Order submitted yesterday. I don't think it has been accepted yet. My SA said she will email Paris to see if a change is possible. Fingers crossed!

I ordered the malachite togo K28 GHW with Gris Perle interior. A malachite sellier K would probably be more stunning if it's epsom. For my lifestyle I prefer a more casual bag now so retourne togo is better.


----------



## thaenchanting

Sarah_sarah said:


> Paris accepted the order so fast? But yes, once accepted you cannot do anything. I personally love sellier and never thought I would. Sorry you didn't get what you wanted for your first SO. I would give it a chance once it arrives and they let you see it and decide if you like the SO.



BTW how long does it usually take paris to accept an SO submission?


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Would this help? The BE is Togo though. For me, Saphir Chevre is more subtle/ neutral.
> 
> View attachment 3364981



Some day I would love to get these combos in a Birkin!  So pretty&#128525;


----------



## tonkamama

May I ask how is the color of raisin in chèvre?  Lighter or darker purple?  Any comment or pic you lovely ladies can share on here?  What would you pick for interior color? This is for Kelly25 Sellier, thanks to megt10 for mentioning the raisin, I am still debating between black/ red with raisin / gray(?)... 

Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Some day I would love to get these combos in a Birkin!  So pretty&#55357;&#56845;



You are too kind! Afraid I don't have Raisin in Chevré to help you with, but it's a great choice! I would love to do Grenat lining with brushed GHW.


----------



## ladyhermes

QuelleFromage said:


> I think this is stunning. I wouldn't reverse it. In a B, since usually they are carried open, you will see the pop of colour, yet the bag will remain a versatile, sophisticated neutral.
> I actually may "borrow" this combo, with BPHW in a different leather, at some point if you don't mind  I like it better than black with BE which I have been considering for next SO.




Many thanks, "borrow away" [emoji8]


----------



## ladyhermes

periogirl28 said:


> Would this help? The BE is Togo though. For me, Saphir Chevre is more subtle/ neutral.
> 
> View attachment 3364981




Periogirl28 , what a fantastic pair. What leather  is you BS and may I ask what is inside? Many thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

ladyhermes said:


> Periogirl28 , what a fantastic pair. What leather  is you BS and may I ask what is inside? Many thanks



Why thank you! The Saphir is Chevré and the lining is Graphite.


----------



## ladyhermes

periogirl28 said:


> Why thank you! The Saphir is Chevré and the lining is Graphite.




Thanks, it's so hard to choose the right blue


----------



## periogirl28

ladyhermes said:


> Thanks, it's so hard to choose the right blue


I think it's amazing that we have had early access to the SO colours this season as it enables us to help each other with opinions and suggestions for placing SOs. Congrats to you ladyhermes and hope your SO arrives quickly!


----------



## QuelleFromage

tonkamama said:


> May I ask how is the color of raisin in chèvre?  Lighter or darker purple?  Any comment or pic you lovely ladies can share on here?  What would you pick for interior color? This is for Kelly25 Sellier, thanks to megt10 for mentioning the raisin, I am still debating between black/ red with raisin / gray(?)...
> 
> Thank you


I would try the color reference threads and Ode to Raisin thread...here are a couple links to Raisin chevre, but they are older. Lanit's Bolide is vintage and Rockerchic's Kelly is CdC not Mysore (so shinier and a bit brighter):

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-raisin-226477-41.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-raisin-226477-29.html

I'll try to find the photos I used when I was deciding on chevre Kelly colours. I am afraid that folder may have been erased


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl ~ Grenat lining!  Very tempting

QuelleFromage ~ Thank you so much for the links, very helpful!  I will spend sometime go thru theses tonight.  

Thank you ladies... 



QuelleFromage said:


> I would try the color reference threads and Ode to Raisin thread...here are a couple links to Raisin chevre, but they are older. Lanit's Bolide is vintage and Rockerchic's Kelly is CdC not Mysore (so shinier and a bit brighter):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-raisin-226477-41.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/ode-to-raisin-226477-29.html
> 
> I'll try to find the photos I used when I was deciding on chevre Kelly colours. I am afraid that folder may have been erased





periogirl28 said:


> You are too kind! Afraid I don't have Raisin in Chevré to help you with, but it's a great choice! I would love to do Grenat lining with brushed GHW.


----------



## **Chanel**

I wasn't planning to do a SO this round, but now I wonder....
Does anyone know if Blue Paradis is available for SO this round?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

**Chanel** said:


> I wasn't planning to do a SO this round, but now I wonder....
> Does anyone know if Blue Paradis is available for SO this round?



Nope.


----------



## **Chanel**

Israeli_Flava said:


> Nope.



Ah...too bad.
But better for my wallet I guess .
Thank you for sharing, dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

**Chanel** said:


> Ah...too bad.
> But better for my wallet I guess .
> Thank you for sharing, dear!



It's funny bc a lot of ladies are complaining about the offerings this season and while I agree that the chevre offerings are dismal.. in the other leathers there are some great colors... I managed to "find something"


----------



## **Chanel**

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's funny bc a lot of ladies are complaining about the offerings this season and while I agree that the chevre offerings are dismal.. in the other leathers there are some great colors..._* I managed to "find something" *_



Now, that part sounds very exciting .
Fingers crossed it will arrive fast so that you can show it to us .
If Blue Paradis would have been available in another leather, I probably would have jumped on it. I was thinking a small 28 Kelly in bi color, Blue Paradis and Etain. 
But not available alas .
For a moment I thought about a bi color Kelly Blue Sapphire Chèvre with Blue Paon ghw instead, but I am not sure how that is going to work with my wardrobe, so I think I will pass this round.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

**Chanel** said:


> Now, that part sounds very exciting .
> Fingers crossed it will arrive fast so that you can show it to us .
> If Blue Paradis would have been available in another leather, I probably would have jumped on it. I was thinking a small 28 Kelly in bi color, Blue Paradis and Etain.
> But not available alas .
> For a moment I thought about a* bi color Kelly Blue Sapphire Chèvre with Blue Paon ghw instead*, but I am not sure how that is going to work with my wardrobe, so I think I will pass this round.



That would definitely be stunning. 
If you're not in love, then pass this round. 
If there's a "rose" in the name... chances are, I'll be game


----------



## **Chanel**

Israeli_Flava said:


> That would definitely be stunning.
> If you're not in love, then pass this round.
> If there's a "rose" in the name... chances are, I'll be game



Very tempting but yes, I think I will pass this round.
I am going to Paris within a few weeks and who knows what happens there .

I must say you made me curious what you've picked for your SO is .


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's funny bc a lot of ladies are complaining about the offerings this season and while I agree that the chevre offerings are dismal.. in the other leathers there are some great colors... I managed to "find something"




Honestly, at this point chevre in almost anything will be amazing. I am still not sure how there is no chevre in Switzerland. I asked for classic black. And anything dark.


----------



## princessmaggie

So I've got my SA appointment booked on Tuesday for my SO as I believe the SM go to podium at the end of June. Was trying to decide between B or K this time and double checking I wanted to go for another 35 so tried taking a photo but noticed someone wanted a little photo bomb! All my favorites in 1 shot! :doggie:


----------



## ehy12

princessmaggie said:


> So I've got my SA appointment booked on Tuesday for my SO as I believe the SM go to podium at the end of June. Was trying to decide between B or K this time and double checking I wanted to go for another 35 so tried taking a photo but noticed someone wanted a little photo bomb! All my favorites in 1 shot! :doggie:


Love the bags!!! Love the photo bomb!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## PIPET83

I got this baby from another client.. So i didnt need to wait.[emoji28][emoji28]
	

		
			
		

		
	






Orange fau and gold.


----------



## PIPET83

Hi everyone.. I have a B40 Orange H Togo with PH. But i just found a beauty SO Orange fau and gold with GH. Should i sell one or keep both?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

princessmaggie said:


> So I've got my SA appointment booked on Tuesday for my SO as I believe the SM go to podium at the end of June. Was trying to decide between B or K this time and double checking I wanted to go for another 35 so tried taking a photo but noticed someone wanted a little photo bomb! All my favorites in 1 shot! :doggie:




Really cute. I would go for a b35 if you haven't already made the choice. I personally like when I can see a pop of colour (interior), it makes me happy. And so I decided to do a B which I already got.


----------



## princessmaggie

Sarah_sarah said:


> Really cute. I would go for a b35 if you haven't already made the choice. I personally like when I can see a pop of colour (interior), it makes me happy. And so I decided to do a B which I already got.



Both my B & K in the photo are 35 and I've sold on a 28 K and a 32 K that came my way in the last year (learning my $$ lesson on saying yes just because the SA offers me a bag!) as both just looked too small on me so yes indeed I'm sticking with the 35 and also ghw & Togo which I love so now it's just the main outside color to choose! I'm thinking outside color of either raisin (I sold the 32 on with phw) or gold (sold the 28 again with phw!) or vert fonce so once I decide on that then definetly need a pop for inside!


----------



## princessmaggie

ehy12 said:


> Love the bags!!! Love the photo bomb!!



Thank you! She is like a camera a camera I want in!! Ha!


----------



## MsHermesAU

PIPET83 said:


> I got this baby from another client.. So i didnt need to wait.[emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368693
> View attachment 3368694
> View attachment 3368695
> 
> 
> Orange fau and gold.



Nice!! The colours work really well together. Congrats


----------



## doves75

PIPET83 said:


> I got this baby from another client.. So i didnt need to wait.[emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368693
> View attachment 3368694
> View attachment 3368695
> 
> 
> Orange fau and gold.




Wow...congratulations!! I wonder why the other client did not take it. I love the color combo. You're so lucky!! Enjoy your new SO bag )


----------



## PF2010

PIPET83 said:


> I got this baby from another client.. So i didnt need to wait.[emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368693
> View attachment 3368694
> View attachment 3368695
> 
> 
> Orange fau and gold.


Nice score and unique combo. Great that you were able to get a special order bag without waiting.


----------



## PF2010

Hi Ladies,

Is Hermes still limiting chevre mysore in the case of Birkins to the 30 cm size or is 35 cm an option too? Thanks


----------



## tabbi001

PIPET83 said:


> I got this baby from another client.. So i didnt need to wait.[emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368693
> View attachment 3368694
> View attachment 3368695
> 
> 
> Orange fau and gold.



I see you've decided to take it! Congrats! It looks lovely &#128516;


----------



## ayc

PF2010 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Is Hermes still limiting chevre mysore in the case of Birkins to the 30 cm size or is 35 cm an option too? Thanks



the biggest for chevre is 30 for B


----------



## PF2010

ayc said:


> the biggest for chevre is 30 for B


Thanks for confirming


----------



## treschictx

This might be a dumb question but you have to buy a lot at H before being able to do a special order? Or how does that work?


----------



## LovetheLux

PIPET83 said:


> I got this baby from another client.. So i didnt need to wait.[emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368693
> View attachment 3368694
> View attachment 3368695
> 
> 
> Orange fau and gold.


Lucky you, congratulations!


----------



## periogirl28

treschictx said:


> This might be a dumb question but you have to buy a lot at H before being able to do a special order? Or how does that work?



Your SA or SM has to offer it to you. I am guessing qualifying criteria varies from store to store, my experiences at various stores have been very different.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## megt10

PIPET83 said:


> I got this baby from another client.. So i didnt need to wait.[emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368693
> View attachment 3368694
> View attachment 3368695
> 
> 
> Orange fau and gold.



That is a beautiful combination. Congratulations.


----------



## ayc

treschictx said:


> This might be a dumb question but you have to buy a lot at H before being able to do a special order? Or how does that work?



it depends on your store on how much you have to spend to qualify... most of the time, SM has to offer to you.


----------



## PIPET83

doves75 said:


> Wow...congratulations!! I wonder why the other client did not take it. I love the color combo. You're so lucky!! Enjoy your new SO bag )




The other client move to spain and she told the SM that she cant come back to buy it. So Now in My boutique im the only one who buys B40.. Yuhuuu lucky me.


----------



## doves75

PIPET83 said:


> The other client move to spain and she told the SM that she cant come back to buy it. So Now in My boutique im the only one who buys B40.. Yuhuuu lucky me.




Super lucky indeed [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## tonkamama

PIPET83 said:


> I got this baby from another client.. So i didnt need to wait.[emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368693
> View attachment 3368694
> View attachment 3368695
> 
> 
> Orange fau and gold.



Wow so beautiful &#10084;&#65039;&#127818;  You are so lucky &#128521;


----------



## jacquies

Sarah_sarah said:


> Got the call today. SO has arrives. It took 5 months if not less. [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji324][emoji166]


Did you ever pick up your so? I think I missed it.

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## scndlslv

PIPET83 said:


> I got this baby from another client.. So i didnt need to wait.[emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368693
> View attachment 3368694
> View attachment 3368695
> 
> 
> Orange fau and gold.


That is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## jacquies

I just got the call. It's in. I can pick it up Friday!


----------



## bluerosespf

Got the call yesterday. After 2 years and 7 months my SO is in. Picking it up Monday. After this long and even putting in another SO in the meantime, the bag had almost become an abstraction to me. Will definitely be weird (but good) to finally have it.


----------



## MsHermesAU

jacquies said:


> I just got the call. It's in. I can pick it up Friday!





bluerosespf said:


> Got the call yesterday. After 2 years and 7 months my SO is in. Picking it up Monday. After this long and even putting in another SO in the meantime, the bag had almost become an abstraction to me. Will definitely be weird (but good) to finally have it.



How exciting! What are the specs of your SOs ladies?


----------



## Love_Couture

PIPET83 said:


> I got this baby from another client.. So i didnt need to wait.[emoji28][emoji28]
> Orange fau and gold.



Very beautiful.  The colors go so well together.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## kath00

bluerosespf said:


> Got the call yesterday. After 2 years and 7 months my SO is in. Picking it up Monday. After this long and even putting in another SO in the meantime, the bag had almost become an abstraction to me. Will definitely be weird (but good) to finally have it.



OMG you give me hope!  Mine was ordered around this time too!  Still waiting... 

Mine was Rose Confetti Epsom with Anemone interior and straps.


----------



## StyleEyes

Hi y'all, I have a quick question. I put my SO in on last Thursday, but I struggled a bit  to come up with a combo I love.  My SA kept saying everyone has been having a hard time this go around, bc the colors were so limited. She said she thinks the next SO round will have better options and asked if I wanted to wait. 

I asked if I could do another SO next season and she said you can only have 1 SO on order at a time. I've seen several tPF-ers mention that they are waiting on more than 1 SO. 

Is this a rule at some stores? Or is she just saying that bc they don't want to offer me another SO?


----------



## jacquies

MsHermesAU said:


> How exciting! What are the specs of your SOs ladies?


I ordered a Birkin 35. Black outside Electric Blue inside and handles. Togo, brushed gold hardware.


----------



## audreylita

Just picked up my SO yesterday, only took 5 1/2 months so it took me completely by surprise.  I'll post photos shortly.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ayc

StyleEyes said:


> Hi y'all, I have a quick question. I put my SO in on last Thursday, but I struggled a bit  to come up with a combo I love.  My SA kept saying everyone has been having a hard time this go around, bc the colors were so limited. She said she thinks the next SO round will have better options and asked if I wanted to wait.
> 
> I asked if I could do another SO next season and she said you can only have 1 SO on order at a time. I've seen several tPF-ers mention that they are waiting on more than 1 SO.
> 
> Is this a rule at some stores? Or is she just saying that bc they don't want to offer me another SO?


 
it really depend on your store and SM - my store says 1 SO at a time.. but then again, if you are VVVVIP, there may not be any rules...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

audreylita said:


> Just picked up my SO yesterday, only took 5 1/2 months so it took me completely by surprise.  I'll post photos shortly.



Oh goodie!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jacquies said:


> I ordered a Birkin 35. Black outside Electric Blue inside and handles. Togo, brushed gold hardware.



Ohhhh nice!!! Can't wait to see yours too!!! This is great!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

StyleEyes said:


> Hi y'all, I have a quick question. I put my SO in on last Thursday, but I struggled a bit  to come up with a combo I love.  My SA kept saying everyone has been having a hard time this go around, bc the colors were so limited. She said she thinks the next SO round will have better options and asked if I wanted to wait.
> 
> I asked if I could do another SO next season and she said you can only have 1 SO on order at a time. I've seen several tPF-ers mention that they are waiting on more than 1 SO.
> 
> Is this a rule at some stores? Or is she just saying that bc they don't want to offer me another SO?



The "general" rule is one SO at a time. I'm sure your SA was genuinely trying to be nice and offer you an opportunity to get something you really want if you wait til next round... If she didn't say that, then you would think "if I don't order now, I may never get another opportunity"... she was being kind.


----------



## StyleEyes

ayc said:


> it really depend on your store and SM - my store says 1 SO at a time.. but then again, if you are VVVVIP, there may not be any rules...



Ok good to know!  My spending, through the store, has significantly dropped in the last year, due to health reasons. My new SA doesn't know me really well, like my old one. He always alluded to the idea that I could do more than one at a time (different seasons of course), but alas he has moved on.  Le sigh...[emoji26]





Israeli_Flava said:


> The "general" rule is one SO at a time. I'm sure your SA was genuinely trying to be nice and offer you an opportunity to get something you really want if you wait til next round... If she didn't say that, then you would think "if I don't order now, I may never get another opportunity"... she was being kind.




Yeah, she was really sweet and was desperately trying to help. One of the major problems at my store is they don't get all the colors, so it can truly be a guessing game. She was just looking out for me and wanted me to be 100% satisfied.  [emoji4]

I also think what I mentioned to ayc is what has changed as well. The store also got a new SM and I finally met him last Thursday, so he also doesn't know me well yet. Gotta work on that!!![emoji16]

Thank you both for answering!!


----------



## bagidiotic

audreylita said:


> Just picked up my SO yesterday, only took 5 1/2 months so it took me completely by surprise.  I'll post photos shortly.


Congrats Audrey


----------



## megt10

StyleEyes said:


> Hi y'all, I have a quick question. I put my SO in on last Thursday, but I struggled a bit  to come up with a combo I love.  My SA kept saying everyone has been having a hard time this go around, bc the colors were so limited. She said she thinks the next SO round will have better options and asked if I wanted to wait.
> 
> I asked if I could do another SO next season and she said you can only have 1 SO on order at a time. I've seen several tPF-ers mention that they are waiting on more than 1 SO.
> 
> Is this a rule at some stores? Or is she just saying that bc they don't want to offer me another SO?



I did a SO last year in December and another one this last month. I am currently waiting for both of them.


----------



## audreylita

megt10 said:


> I did a SO last year in December and another one this last month. I am currently waiting for both of them.



At the same boutique?


----------



## megt10

audreylita said:


> At the same boutique?



Yes. I didn't know that was a problem. In fact, the SM did the SO with me because my SA called out sick and I was already at the mall.


----------



## MsHermesAU

StyleEyes said:


> Hi y'all, I have a quick question. I put my SO in on last Thursday, but I struggled a bit  to come up with a combo I love.  My SA kept saying everyone has been having a hard time this go around, bc the colors were so limited. She said she thinks the next SO round will have better options and asked if I wanted to wait.
> 
> I asked if I could do another SO next season and she said you can only have 1 SO on order at a time. I've seen several tPF-ers mention that they are waiting on more than 1 SO.
> 
> Is this a rule at some stores? Or is she just saying that bc they don't want to offer me another SO?



This is the rule at my store too. I think alot of it comes down to your store and how many (if any) SOs they are able to offer each round. Some stores are huge and are able to place many SOs each round. In that case, it makes sense to me that some clients may have more than 1 open SO at a time. 

My store on the other hand is quite small and each round they only have 1, perhaps 2 SO positions available. In fairness to other good clients who want an SO, they seem to be quite strict about only allowing one open SO per customer. I'm sure there are exceptions even in my store, but the policy seems very fair to me. It's nice to think they are trying to give SOs to several of their good customers as opposed to the same customer every single time.



jacquies said:


> I ordered a Birkin 35. Black outside Electric Blue inside and handles. Togo, brushed gold hardware.



This sounds beautiful! Can't wait to see pics of it


----------



## StyleEyes

megt10 said:


> I did a SO last year in December and another one this last month. I am currently waiting for both of them.




Lucky you Meg!  Hope they come soon! [emoji28]




MsHermesAU said:


> This is the rule at my store too. I think alot of it comes down to your store and how many (if any) SOs they are able to offer each round. Some stores are huge and are able to place many SOs each round. In that case, it makes sense to me that some clients may have more than 1 open SO at a time.
> 
> 
> 
> My store on the other hand is quite small and each round they only have 1, perhaps 2 SO positions available. In fairness to other good clients who want an SO, they seem to be quite strict about only allowing one open SO per customer. I'm sure there are exceptions even in my store, but the policy seems very fair to me. It's nice to think they are trying to give SOs to several of their good customers as opposed to the same customer every single time.:




This makes total sense!  I think my store is pretty big, but I've never asked how many SOs they have to offer for each round.  Now I'm curious to ask [emoji4] I wouldn't want to take away someone else's chance by taking 2 for myself.


----------



## megt10

StyleEyes said:


> Lucky you Meg!  Hope they come soon! [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This makes total sense!  I think my store is pretty big, but I've never asked how many SOs they have to offer for each round.  Now I'm curious to ask [emoji4]* I wouldn't want to take away someone else's chance by taking 2 for myself.*



Me either. I had no idea. I know that my SA has 2 or 3 each round and I assume that each SA has about the same. I don't consider myself a VIP or anything but I am a good customer.


----------



## Elina0408

audreylita said:


> Just picked up my SO yesterday, only took 5 1/2 months so it took me completely by surprise.  I'll post photos shortly.



Looking forward to see your new beauty :thumbup:


----------



## jacquies

megt10 said:


> Me either. I had no idea. I know that my SA has 2 or 3 each round and I assume that each SA has about the same. I don't consider myself a VIP or anything but I am a good customer.


I was told each sa is given a number based on three things, how long they have worked there. And how much they sell. The last being if they have a customer that qualifies by spending. 

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> I did a SO last year in December and another one this last month. I am currently waiting for both of them.



megt10 ~ hope you will get your SO babies sooner as it seems to me that now the lead time is shorter ...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tonkamama

jacquies said:


> I was told each sa is given a number based on three things, how long they have worked there. And how much they sell. The last being if they have a customer that qualifies by spending.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



This makes total sense...


----------



## PIPET83

ayc said:


> it really depend on your store and SM - my store says 1 SO at a time.. but then again, if you are VVVVIP, there may not be any rules...




This is true, i placed two in different stores and Im still waiting for one..dont worry..


----------



## Uula

Hi,

I know size 50 Birkins are not produced anymore, but I was wondering if they are still possible to obtain as SOs? I know HAC 50 is still in production, but it is a fair bit heavier due to the leather lining.

Thanks in advance


----------



## megt10

jacquies said:


> I was told each sa is given a number based on three things, how long they have worked there. And how much they sell. The last being if they have a customer that qualifies by spending.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Good to know.


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> megt10 ~ hope you will get your SO babies sooner as it seems to me that now the lead time is shorter ...



Me too. When I placed my SO this round I asked the SM about my previous order and she told me that they are coming in but that she hasn't seen any Rose Sakura yet which is what I ordered.


----------



## bertrande

I wish I had read this thread prior to being offered but this was beyond my wildest dreams so I did not have any clue/indication that it would happen.  Have just joined the waiting club as I submitted my first SO today.  Been walking around grinning like an idiot for the longest time.  Went for something safe (boring?) - blues with pink stitching.  Hopefully it will not get cancelled.


----------



## megt10

bertrande said:


> I wish I had read this thread prior to being offered but this was beyond my wildest dreams so I did not have any clue/indication that it would happen.  Have just joined the waiting club as I submitted my first SO today.  Been walking around grinning like an idiot for the longest time.  Went for something safe (boring?) - blues with pink stitching.  Hopefully it will not get cancelled.



Congratulations! Nothing is boring if you love it! Yours sounds really pretty with pink stitching. I can't imagine why yours would get canceled.


----------



## Orangefanatic

PIPET83 said:


> Hi everyone.. I have a B40 Orange H Togo with PH. But i just found a beauty SO Orange fau and gold with GH. Should i sell one or keep both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368708
> View attachment 3368709
> View attachment 3368710
> View attachment 3368711



Keep SO , Sell normal B , buy another colour B if i were you  btw very nice combo&#128052;&#127818;


----------



## jacquies

I am here to pick up my so. Of course there are a few other things I can't live without!

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## megt10

jacquies said:


> I am here to pick up my so. Of course there are a few other things I can't live without!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Can't wait to see.


----------



## fineprint

PIPET83 said:


> Hi everyone.. I have a B40 Orange H Togo with PH. But i just found a beauty SO Orange fau and gold with GH. Should i sell one or keep both?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3368708
> View attachment 3368709
> View attachment 3368710
> View attachment 3368711



First congrats on such lovely bags!  

That said, given that they are same color scheme and size, I would probably sell one.  Get a different size or color type.  Maybe a black or neutral color so it is easier to match everyday clothing.  or get a Kelly if you don't have any Kelly's.


----------



## fineprint

princessmaggie said:


> So I've got my SA appointment booked on Tuesday for my SO as I believe the SM go to podium at the end of June. Was trying to decide between B or K this time and double checking I wanted to go for another 35 so tried taking a photo but noticed someone wanted a little photo bomb! All my favorites in 1 shot! :doggie:




aweee...what a cutie!!  &#128525;


----------



## jacquies

Here we go.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This shows the cool contrast stiching.






The inside.




[emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## QuelleFromage

megt10 said:


> I did a SO last year in December and another one this last month. I am currently waiting for both of them.



I'm in the same boat. My SA has a certain number of slots for SOs and I got one last year and one this year. No qualms about one being open when I placed the second, but maybe Europe is different. Or maybe the first one will never show, which honestly was my theory when I placed the second


----------



## periogirl28

jacquies said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the cool contrast stiching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats, inspired picks, love that unique stitch colour! Forgot to ask, is that Lilac stitch?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jacquies said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the cool contrast stiching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



*Ohhhh congrats you finally made it to get your new baby!!! Stunning with the BE contrasts!!!! Definitely a SO!!!! Are you going to get your initials heatstamped on the clouchette too???*


----------



## jacquies

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Ohhhh congrats you finally made it to get your new baby!!! Stunning with the BE contrasts!!!! Definitely a SO!!!! Are you going to get your initials heatstamped on the clouchette too???*


I have not done that yet. I keep thinking it will limit me to giving it to daughter in laws or grand daughters someday. However to be honest they should be happy enough with my jewelry.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jacquies said:


> I have not done that yet. I keep thinking it will limit me to giving it to daughter in laws or grand daughters someday. However to be honest they should be happy enough with my jewelry.



Ahhhh ok. Makes sense. I don't have that limitation... the daughters... or the jewlery 
Congrats again dear!


----------



## bertrande

megt10 said:


> Congratulations! Nothing is boring if you love it! Yours sounds really pretty with pink stitching. I can't imagine why yours would get canceled.



First timer's anxiety lol.  Thank you!


----------



## Elina0408

jacquies said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the cool contrast stiching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Many congratulations! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;  Can you share the specs? (I mean the stitching) &#9786;


----------



## Kkho

Congratulations jacquies, it's a lovely lovely bag.


----------



## SandySummer

jacquies said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the cool contrast stiching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




Congrats! How sharp looking


----------



## jacquies

Elina0408 said:


> Many congratulations! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;  Can you share the specs? (I mean the stitching) &#9786;


Birkin 35, Togo, Black/Blue Electric. The stitching on the black is blue, the the stitching on the blue is black. I forgot that I asked for the contrast stitching, so you can imagine my surprise today! But I love it. My DH said it is his favorite of all my bags.


----------



## jacquies

Kkho said:


> Congratulations jacquies, it's a lovely lovely bag.


Thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

jacquies said:


> Birkin 35, Togo, Black/Blue Electric. The stitching on the black is blue, the the stitching on the blue is black. I forgot that I asked for the contrast stitching, so you can imagine my surprise today! But I love it. My DH said it is his favorite of all my bags.


Yes stunning  combo
Enjoy your new b


----------



## bertrande

jacquies said:


> Birkin 35, Togo, Black/Blue Electric. The stitching on the black is blue, the the stitching on the blue is black. I forgot that I asked for the contrast stitching, so you can imagine my surprise today! But I love it. My DH said it is his favorite of all my bags.



It's truly special!  Congrats and enjoy the bag


----------



## mp4

jacquies said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the cool contrast stiching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## StyleEyes

jacquies said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the cool contrast stiching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app




Congrats!!!  I [emoji170] the BE!


----------



## Elina0408

jacquies said:


> Birkin 35, Togo, Black/Blue Electric. The stitching on the black is blue, the the stitching on the blue is black. I forgot that I asked for the contrast stitching, so you can imagine my surprise today! But I love it. My DH said it is his favorite of all my bags.



Thank you, she is a beauty &#9786;


----------



## megt10

jacquies said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the cool contrast stiching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



Beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

jacquies said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the cool contrast stiching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app



*Very Cool!!* Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

jacquies said:


> Here we go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows the cool contrast stiching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


That B has the WOW factor!  Congrats on this gorgeous SO.


----------



## Serva1

jacquies said:


> Birkin 35, Togo, Black/Blue Electric. The stitching on the black is blue, the the stitching on the blue is black. I forgot that I asked for the contrast stitching, so you can imagine my surprise today! But I love it. My DH said it is his favorite of all my bags.




This is so beautiful jacquies and the contrast stiching was a very pleasant surprise &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## arlv8500

Has anybody received any chevre SOs made last year? I'm still waiting...


----------



## QuelleFromage

Not me, but my SA told me an SO from 2014 just came in yesterday, so a year is still not that long....


----------



## bagidiotic

arlv8500 said:


> Has anybody received any chevre SOs made last year? I'm still waiting...


Yes i gotten  mine early jan
10 mths  wait


----------



## arlv8500

QuelleFromage said:


> Not me, but my SA told me an SO from 2014 just came in yesterday, so a year is still not that long....



Oh dear.. I will patiently wait with you...  If I remember correctly I think we ordered something similar




bagidiotic said:


> Yes i gotten  mine early jan
> 10 mths  wait



Lucky! I wonder where mine are...


----------



## LuvBirkin

Here's my SO from March 2014 - Kelly 32 in etain / graphite / black with brushed PHW. 

Personally I think the availability of materials, color combos etc (plus the mystery of H!) affect the turnaround time. Some are very lucky to receive theirs just months after placing the order. For me I'm used to the time frame of 1-2 years.....those who have been waiting for long time, I wish you all the luck and don't lose faith! Your SO will reach you soon [emoji1374][emoji256][emoji1374][emoji256]


----------



## jacquies

Txoceangirl said:


> That B has the WOW factor!  Congrats on this gorgeous SO.


Thanks![emoji8] 

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jacquies

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Very Cool!!* Congrats!


Love your "cool"[emoji8] 

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jacquies

megt10 said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations.


[emoji8] 

Sent from my SM-G925V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## megt10

LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3373882
> 
> 
> Here's my SO from March 2014 - Kelly 32 in etain / graphite / black with brushed PHW.
> 
> Personally *I think the availability of materials, color combos etc (plus the mystery of H!) affect the turnaround time.* Some are very lucky to receive theirs just months after placing the order. For me I'm used to the time frame of 1-2 years.....those who have been waiting for long time, I wish you all the luck and don't lose faith! Your SO will reach you soon [emoji1374][emoji256][emoji1374][emoji256]



Beautiful bag. I am still waiting for last years chevre RS/ GP B. The store manager said they haven't received any SO's of RS yet.


----------



## iamyumi

This was entered by mistake! Sorry


----------



## audreylita

arlv8500 said:


> Has anybody received any chevre SOs made last year? I'm still waiting...



Yes I have.


----------



## mp4

LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3373882
> 
> 
> Here's my SO from March 2014 - Kelly 32 in etain / graphite / black with brushed PHW.
> 
> Personally I think the availability of materials, color combos etc (plus the mystery of H!) affect the turnaround time. Some are very lucky to receive theirs just months after placing the order. For me I'm used to the time frame of 1-2 years.....those who have been waiting for long time, I wish you all the luck and don't lose faith! Your SO will reach you soon [emoji1374][emoji256][emoji1374][emoji256]



Congrats!  Lovely combination!  Patience rewarded!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

arlv8500 said:


> Has anybody received any chevre SOs made last year? I'm still waiting...


I'm still waiting.. I placed mine april 2015..


----------



## mrs.posh

so dreadful waiting for SOs...


----------



## arlv8500

audreylita said:


> Yes I have.



Audreylita, what were your specs if you don't mind?


----------



## arlv8500

Brunette_Hermes said:


> I'm still waiting.. I placed mine april 2015..



Are you in Europe?


----------



## arlv8500

mrs.posh said:


> so dreadful waiting for SOs...



I totally agree! I'm starting to forget what I ordered.


----------



## Elina0408

LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3373882
> 
> 
> Here's my SO from March 2014 - Kelly 32 in etain / graphite / black with brushed PHW.
> 
> Personally I think the availability of materials, color combos etc (plus the mystery of H!) affect the turnaround time. Some are very lucky to receive theirs just months after placing the order. For me I'm used to the time frame of 1-2 years.....those who have been waiting for long time, I wish you all the luck and don't lose faith! Your SO will reach you soon [emoji1374][emoji256][emoji1374][emoji256]



Such a nice elegant combi! Congratulations! :thumbup:


----------



## audreylita

arlv8500 said:


> Audreylita, what were your specs if you don't mind?



Sorry just saw that you said 'made last year'.  I just got the bag so it's from this year.  And there are no stampings on the strap at all.  Claude told me years ago that Hermes was going to do this, they are somewhere in the bag and only a craftsperson will be able to find it.


----------



## sbelle

LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3373882
> 
> 
> Here's my SO from March 2014 - Kelly 32 in etain / graphite / black with brushed PHW.
> 
> Personally I think the availability of materials, color combos etc (plus the mystery of H!) affect the turnaround time. Some are very lucky to receive theirs just months after placing the order. For me I'm used to the time frame of 1-2 years.....*those who have been waiting for long time, I wish you all the luck and don't lose faith! Your SO will reach you soon*            [emoji1374][emoji256][emoji1374][emoji256]



Congrats on your beauty!

  It does give me some hope that maybe mine will come one day-- I placed my order when you did.


----------



## doves75

LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3373882
> 
> 
> Here's my SO from March 2014 - Kelly 32 in etain / graphite / black with brushed PHW.
> 
> Personally I think the availability of materials, color combos etc (plus the mystery of H!) affect the turnaround time. Some are very lucky to receive theirs just months after placing the order. For me I'm used to the time frame of 1-2 years.....those who have been waiting for long time, I wish you all the luck and don't lose faith! Your SO will reach you soon [emoji1374][emoji256][emoji1374][emoji256]




OMG!! I love this color combo. Congratulations LuvBirkin 

I'm still waiting two SO's I placed in April 2014 and from October 2014. 

Wish me luck )


----------



## GNIPPOHS

LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3373882
> 
> 
> Here's my SO from March 2014 - Kelly 32 in etain / graphite / black with brushed PHW.
> 
> Personally I think the availability of materials, color combos etc (plus the mystery of H!) affect the turnaround time. Some are very lucky to receive theirs just months after placing the order. For me I'm used to the time frame of 1-2 years.....those who have been waiting for long time, I wish you all the luck and don't lose faith! Your SO will reach you soon [emoji1374][emoji256][emoji1374][emoji256]



*Love this combi LuvBirkin! Congrats! My store does not allow tri color anymore... Yours is a stunner!*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

arlv8500 said:


> Has anybody received any chevre SOs made last year? I'm still waiting...



Hang in there arlv... Mine just arrived, 14 months wait. Gris t chèvre.


----------



## Serva1

LuvBirkin said:


> View attachment 3373882
> 
> 
> Here's my SO from March 2014 - Kelly 32 in etain / graphite / black with brushed PHW.
> 
> Personally I think the availability of materials, color combos etc (plus the mystery of H!) affect the turnaround time. Some are very lucky to receive theirs just months after placing the order. For me I'm used to the time frame of 1-2 years.....those who have been waiting for long time, I wish you all the luck and don't lose faith! Your SO will reach you soon [emoji1374][emoji256][emoji1374][emoji256]




Congrats LuvBirkin, your patience has been rewarded. Enjoy this very special 3 colour SO &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## WaterLilies22

It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!


----------



## periogirl28

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650




Pewter Hardware? Amazing!


----------



## bagidiotic

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650


Its beautiful 
Definitely  worth waiting  for


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## purplepoodles

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650




Just beautiful! Well worth the wait imo! Pewter HW, only seen that once irl. You lucky lady!


----------



## doves75

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650







purplepoodles said:


> Just beautiful! Well worth the wait imo! Pewter HW, only seen that once irl. You lucky lady!




Congratulations WaterLilies, your bag is beautiful. 
May I know what's the difference between Pewter and Palladium HW? I think I have one bag that said pewter on the receipt but my SA said its the same thing like palladium.


----------



## ehy12

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650


Faint!!!!! Stunning bag!! Congrats!!


----------



## ayc

waterlilies22 said:


> it took two years, but my kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650


 
wow!


----------



## megt10

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650



This is so beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

arlv8500 said:


> Are you in Europe?


yes. 2 friends of mine got theirs in 6 months .. I'm the last one..


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650


Stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650



Gorgeous SO and major congrats, *WaterLillies*!!!!


----------



## Elina0408

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650



Your Kelly is so beautiful! Congratulations &#128525;


----------



## StyleEyes

Y'all, I have a quick question....
I put my order in for a B30, one color outside and another inside with contrast stitching (meaning the outside has the inside color's stitching and vice versa). 

Paris said if I want to keep the contrast stitching, I have to order it with contrast piping.  I've seen many that don't have this....[emoji53]

I hope periogirl doesn't mind me using her pic to show what I mean. Her B has pink interior with pink stitching, but not pink piping. [emoji5]&#65039;

Is this a rule now? Or just another H mystery?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650



*Gorgeous and love how BE glows!!! Congrats!!!*


----------



## WaterLilies22

GNIPPOHS said:


> *Gorgeous and love how BE glows!!! Congrats!!!*



Thank you!  It certainly does have a lovely, fresh glow! Perfect for summer.



periogirl28 said:


> Pewter Hardware? Amazing!



Thanks! I thought PHW would allow the color of the bag itself to stand out more. 



bagidiotic said:


> Its beautiful
> Definitely  worth waiting  for



Thank you!  I had forgotten the specifics of it, and had almost given up...



purplepoodles said:


> Just beautiful! Well worth the wait imo! Pewter HW, only seen that once irl. You lucky lady!



Thanks!  Good things do indeed come to those who are patient, and I hope everyone else gets their SO's soon!



doves75 said:


> Congratulations WaterLilies, your bag is beautiful.
> May I know what's the difference between Pewter and Palladium HW? I think I have one bag that said pewter on the receipt but my SA said its the same thing like palladium.



Thank you, doves75!  I believe palladium hardware is shiny, while the pewter hardware on my bag has more of a brushed silver look. This may be a strange comparison, but have you ever seen colonial American pewter beer mugs? That's what pewter hardware looks like - but with a bit more shine, and much classier!



ehy12 said:


> Faint!!!!! Stunning bag!! Congrats!!



Thank you, ehy12!


----------



## WaterLilies22

ayc said:


> wow!



Thanks, ayc! 



megt10 said:


> This is so beautiful! Congratulations.



Thank you, megt10! 



Brunette_Hermes said:


> Stunning!! Congrats!



Thanks, Brunette_Hermes! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous SO and major congrats, *WaterLillies*!!!!



Thanks, VigeeLeBrun!  I absolutely love all of your pieces that you share on TPF!



Elina0408 said:


> Your Kelly is so beautiful! Congratulations &#128525;



Thanks so much, Elina!


----------



## bagidiotic

StyleEyes said:


> Y'all, I have a quick question....
> I put my order in for a B30, one color outside and another inside with contrast stitching (meaning the outside has the inside color's stitching and vice versa).
> 
> Paris said if I want to keep the contrast stitching, I have to order it with contrast piping.  I've seen many that don't have this....[emoji53]
> 
> I hope periogirl doesn't mind me using her pic to show what I mean. Her B has pink interior with pink stitching, but not pink piping. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Is this a rule now? Or just another H mystery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374998


Did  your sa  or sm explain  why? 
Very strange  indeed


----------



## StyleEyes

bagidiotic said:


> Did  your sa  or sm explain  why?
> Very strange  indeed




No, she didn't....I thought so too. It was quite out of left field!  I was recovering from a procedure, so she called my husband and he didn't ask her of course. 

The deed is done now. I just wonder if anyone else has experienced that. 

Crossing fingers I'll like it!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

StyleEyes said:


> No, she didn't....I thought so too. It was quite out of left field!  I was recovering from a procedure, so she called my husband and he didn't ask her of course.
> 
> The deed is done now. I just wonder if anyone else has experienced that.
> 
> Crossing fingers I'll like it!!


2 possibilities
both colors you chosen are using same thread
Or
Both colors you chosen
Belong same group
Just different shades
Can't do contrasting

My guess


----------



## Txoceangirl

StyleEyes said:


> Y'all, I have a quick question....
> I put my order in for a B30, one color outside and another inside with contrast stitching (meaning the outside has the inside color's stitching and vice versa).
> 
> Paris said if I want to keep the contrast stitching, I have to order it with contrast piping.  I've seen many that don't have this....[emoji53]
> 
> I hope periogirl doesn't mind me using her pic to show what I mean. Her B has pink interior with pink stitching, but not pink piping. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Is this a rule now? Or just another H mystery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374998




Paris made me do similar with a K28. They wouldn't allow my interior color option (even though it was in the SO colors) and I had to do constraint piping if I wanted different interior and exterior. No contrast stitching was allowed either.  I ended up with two colors but my SA chose the second color as the order was to be closed. Don't know if I will like it...... 

The different rules baffle me.... The mysteries of H!


----------



## mp4

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650



Just gorgeous!!!

All of these 2014 SOs are giving me hope that mine might actually show up.


----------



## Pariswithlove

Yes... Got mine in April  10 months wait...


----------



## Pariswithlove

arlv8500 said:


> Has anybody received any chevre SOs made last year? I'm still waiting...



Yes... Got mine in April  10 months wait...


----------



## arlv8500

audreylita said:


> Sorry just saw that you said 'made last year'.  I just got the bag so it's from this year.  And there are no stampings on the strap at all.  Claude told me years ago that Hermes was going to do this, they are somewhere in the bag and only a craftsperson will be able to find it.



Oooo... They are making it a treasure Hunt for the blind stamp.  but you are so lucky to have already received your SO!


----------



## arlv8500

Brunette_Hermes said:


> yes. 2 friends of mine got theirs in 6 months .. I'm the last one..



Bah! Sigh... Where oh where can mine be? Congrats! What did you order? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## arlv8500

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hang in there arlv... Mine just arrived, 14 months wait. Gris t chèvre.



Oh! Is this the k25? Please do a reveal! So it can help me dream about mine.


----------



## kath00

Congrats ladies.  Your SOs are stunning.  And you give me hope that my 2 1/2 year wait may just be ending sooon.  Seems like some of the older orders are fulfilling now??


----------



## arlv8500

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650



Congrats!!!!! It's beautiful!


----------



## arlv8500

Pariswithlove said:


> Yes... Got mine in April  10 months wait...



Doh! Haha what did you order?


----------



## periogirl28

WaterLilies22 said:


> Thank you!  It certainly does have a lovely, fresh glow! Perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I thought PHW would allow the color of the bag itself to stand out more.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I had forgotten the specifics of it, and had almost given up...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Good things do indeed come to those who are patient, and I hope everyone else gets their SO's soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, doves75!  I believe palladium hardware is shiny, while the pewter hardware on my bag has more of a brushed silver look. This may be a strange comparison, but have you ever seen colonial American pewter beer mugs? That's what pewter hardware looks like - but with a bit more shine, and much classier!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, ehy12!



It's a stunning bag, congrats again! I was never given the option of pewter, some of my SOs have brushed Palladium but never knew of this choice. Interesting fact I learnt today!


----------



## periogirl28

StyleEyes said:


> Y'all, I have a quick question....
> I put my order in for a B30, one color outside and another inside with contrast stitching (meaning the outside has the inside color's stitching and vice versa).
> 
> Paris said if I want to keep the contrast stitching, I have to order it with contrast piping.  I've seen many that don't have this....[emoji53]
> 
> I hope periogirl doesn't mind me using her pic to show what I mean. Her B has pink interior with pink stitching, but not pink piping. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Is this a rule now? Or just another H mystery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374998



This is really rather odd to me. Btw I have another bag for which the pink contrast stitching is not the same pink as the lining, I chose the colours separately. Was never told about the piping being a must.


----------



## kat99

Beautiful!! What a gorgeous pick. The pewter looks a bit like brushed ruthenium.


----------



## ashlie

WaterLilies22 said:


> It took two years, but my Kelly 32 bleu electrique with pewter hardware and turquoise interior finally came!
> 
> View attachment 3374648
> 
> View attachment 3374650




This bag is absolutely stunning. [emoji7]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## audreylita

arlv8500 said:


> Oooo... They are making it a treasure Hunt for the blind stamp.  but you are so lucky to have already received your SO!



Claude told me years ago that even he would not be able to find the blind stamp, it's in a location where the bag needs to be physically taken apart.


----------



## doves75

StyleEyes said:


> Y'all, I have a quick question....
> I put my order in for a B30, one color outside and another inside with contrast stitching (meaning the outside has the inside color's stitching and vice versa).
> 
> Paris said if I want to keep the contrast stitching, I have to order it with contrast piping.  I've seen many that don't have this....[emoji53]
> 
> I hope periogirl doesn't mind me using her pic to show what I mean. Her B has pink interior with pink stitching, but not pink piping. [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> Is this a rule now? Or just another H mystery?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374998




I heard some cases similar to yours. It's just H mystery. They control the color combo, stitching and stuff. When we come to that we just have to follow otherwise there's a chance your SO won't get approved. I know it's weird but with H that's very common )


----------



## doves75

WaterLilies22 said:


> Thank you!  It certainly does have a lovely, fresh glow! Perfect for summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I thought PHW would allow the color of the bag itself to stand out more.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I had forgotten the specifics of it, and had almost given up...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Good things do indeed come to those who are patient, and I hope everyone else gets their SO's soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, doves75!  I believe palladium hardware is shiny, while the pewter hardware on my bag has more of a brushed silver look. This may be a strange comparison, but have you ever seen colonial American pewter beer mugs? That's what pewter hardware looks like - but with a bit more shine, and much classier!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, ehy12!







kat99 said:


> Beautiful!! What a gorgeous pick. The pewter looks a bit like brushed ruthenium.




Thank you WaterLilies22 and Kat99 for the pewter info. 
Congrats of your very special bag )


----------



## bluerosespf

I found my stamp on my SO Kelly I picked up yesterday. It is on the upper inside side panel, but they are in random spots now.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

arlv8500 said:


> Oh! Is this the k25? Please do a reveal! So it can help me dream about mine.



Hello there!!! It's the b


----------



## ayc

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hello there!!! It's the b




wow! gorgeous! congrats!
more pics please!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hello there!!! It's the b



Oh wow, I'm loving this! More pics pretty please


----------



## arlv8500

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hello there!!! It's the b



Yes! I agree with ayc! More pics more pics! It looks so cute!!!!!!! Which one do you love more? Or rather are you in the Birkin or Kelly club?


----------



## arlv8500

audreylita said:


> Claude told me years ago that even he would not be able to find the blind stamp, it's in a location where the bag needs to be physically taken apart.



This is definitely a good way to eliminate replicas!


----------



## birkinmary

I just placed my next SO for a Kelly 28. I wanted a Sellier in version 1 (bicolor outside/inside) but the SM told me this version is not offered anymore so that Sellier has to be version 2 with straps and handle in the same color than the inside. Has anybody heard about this?

I went for a Retourne.


----------



## megt10

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hello there!!! It's the b



This is gorgeous!


----------



## chloec

birkinmary said:


> I just placed my next SO for a Kelly 28. I wanted a Sellier in version 1 (bicolor outside/inside) but the SM told me this version is not offered anymore so that Sellier has to be version 2 with straps and handle in the same color than the inside. Has anybody heard about this?
> 
> I went for a Retourne.




I ordered a birkin and My SA told me that the handles, straps and sides would have to be the same color. I'm not sure if the color has to the same on the inside though.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hello there!!! It's the b



Uhm hold up! Skreeeeeeech...... MORE MORE MORE


----------



## MsHermesAU

birkinmary said:


> I just placed my next SO for a Kelly 28. I wanted a Sellier in version 1 (bicolor outside/inside) but the SM told me this version is not offered anymore so that Sellier has to be version 2 with straps and handle in the same color than the inside. Has anybody heard about this?
> 
> I went for a Retourne.



No I haven't heard this. I placed an SO for a sellier K this round and the interior colour is different from the straps and handle/ whole exterior colour...


----------



## mp4

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hello there!!! It's the b



Mmmmmmmoooooorrrrrrrreeeeeeeee please!  Gorgeous!

Is it Gris T and Graphite?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kkho

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hello there!!! It's the b




More more Pls!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hello there!!! It's the b [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]


Oh wow
Looking  awesome


----------



## sparklyprincess

MsHermesAU said:


> No I haven't heard this. I placed an SO for a sellier K this round and the interior colour is different from the straps and handle/ whole exterior colour...




Same here. I also ordered a Sellier Kelly last month, and my exterior is all one color with contrasting interior.


----------



## WaterLilies22

mp4 said:


> Just gorgeous!!!
> 
> All of these 2014 SOs are giving me hope that mine might actually show up.



Thank you, mp4! Don't lose hope on yours!! Mine came when I least expected it - waiting so long and then getting it all of a sudden only added to my delight


----------



## WaterLilies22

arlv8500 said:


> Congrats!!!!! It's beautiful!



Thank you, arlv8500! 



periogirl28 said:


> It's a stunning bag, congrats again! I was never given the option of pewter, some of my SOs have brushed Palladium but never knew of this choice. Interesting fact I learnt today!



Thanks again! It seems like we learn something new about Hermes every day, haha. Their policies and such seem to be forever changing, but at least their colors and styles always delight.



kat99 said:


> Beautiful!! What a gorgeous pick. The pewter looks a bit like brushed ruthenium.





ashlie said:


> This bag is absolutely stunning. [emoji7]





doves75 said:


> Thank you WaterLilies22 and Kat99 for the pewter info.
> Congrats of your very special bag )



Thanks so much, kat99, ashlie and doves75!


----------



## WaterLilies22

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hello there!!! It's the b



I second everyone else here - more photos of your beautiful bag please!


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hello there!!! It's the b




This B looks very nice, a neutral with darker handles is great, you don't need to protect the handles with twillies.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ayc said:


> wow! gorgeous! congrats!
> more pics please!!!





MsHermesAU said:


> Oh wow, I'm loving this! More pics pretty please





arlv8500 said:


> Yes! I agree with ayc! More pics more pics! It looks so cute!!!!!!! Which one do you love more? Or rather are you in the Birkin or Kelly club?





megt10 said:


> This is gorgeous!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Uhm hold up! Skreeeeeeech...... MORE MORE MORE





mp4 said:


> Mmmmmmmoooooorrrrrrrreeeeeeeee please!  Gorgeous!
> 
> Is it Gris T and Graphite?



Thank you *ayc, MsHermesAU, arlv, meg, IF, mp4!*

Was very tempted by rose sakura but went neutral afterall....


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Serva1 said:


> This B looks very nice, a neutral with darker handles is great, you don't need to protect the handles with twillies.





WaterLilies22 said:


> I second everyone else here - more photos of your beautiful bag please!





bagidiotic said:


> Oh wow
> Looking  awesome





Kkho said:


> More more Pls!!!



Thank you *Serva, WaterLilies, bagidiotic, Kkho!* 

Here you go... Took the pic under natural loghting... Very in  !!!


----------



## bagidiotic

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you *Serva, WaterLilies, bagidiotic, Kkho!*
> 
> Here you go... Took the pic under natural loghting... Very in  [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]!!!


Neutral  is all  time gd choice 
Love it too
I did neutral  for my latest so too


----------



## GNIPPOHS

bagidiotic said:


> Neutral  is all  time gd choice
> Love it too
> I did neutral  for my latest so too



Thanks again bagidiotic, which color(s) did you go for??


----------



## ehy12

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you *Serva, WaterLilies, bagidiotic, Kkho!*
> 
> Here you go... Took the pic under natural loghting... Very in  [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]!!!


Oh my goodness!! Stunning bag!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you *Serva, WaterLilies, bagidiotic, Kkho!*
> 
> Here you go... Took the pic under natural loghting... Very in  !!!


Wozers congrats dear!!!
I  it!
Specs please!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ehy12 said:


> Oh my goodness!! Stunning bag!!! Congrats!!!



Thank you *ehy!*



Israeli_Flava said:


> Wozers congrats dear!!!
> I  it!
> Specs please!



 its a 25, gris t ardoise brushed ghw

The colors available last time were alot more!


----------



## periogirl28

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you *ehy!*
> 
> 
> 
> its a 25, gris t ardoise brushed ghw
> 
> The colors available last time were alot more!



Lovely SO!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you *ehy!*
> 
> 
> 
> its a 25, gris t ardoise brushed ghw
> 
> The colors available last time were alot more!



Ohhhhh absolutley stunning dear!!! I love the contrast on this one. Turned out fantastic!


----------



## MsHermesAU

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you *Serva, WaterLilies, bagidiotic, Kkho!*
> 
> Here you go... Took the pic under natural loghting... Very in  !!!



I ADORE this! Such a classy colour combo!


----------



## hopiko

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you *Serva, WaterLilies, bagidiotic, Kkho!*
> 
> Here you go... Took the pic under natural loghting... Very in  !!!



OMG....she is amazing!  Congrats!  What an awesome little chèvre cutie pie!  I love the colors together!  You chose wisely....enjoy!


----------



## Kkho

Wow GNIPPOHS, lovely color choices. Looks amazing! Congratulations!


----------



## bagidiotic

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thanks again bagidiotic, which color(s) did you go for??


Craie plus etoupe


----------



## Pariswithlove

arlv8500 said:


> Doh! Haha what did you order?



B30 in rose lipstick and blue azteque interior


----------



## kath00

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you *Serva, WaterLilies, bagidiotic, Kkho!*
> 
> Here you go... Took the pic under natural loghting... Very in  !!!



Sorry I missed this but waht are these colors?  They are gorgey!!!


----------



## bags to die for

3 years!

Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.


----------



## bagidiotic

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.


Pop champagne btdf


----------



## Kkho

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> 
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.




Oh wow!! That is a mighty long wait but this bag is gorgeous!! Congratulations!!


----------



## ayc

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.


 


gorgeous and classy!  congrats!


----------



## mp4

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.



Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!  Patience rewarded!!!

Hopefully H finally realized they should fill previous season orders first...


----------



## arlv8500

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.



Wow! You've got great taste! She's beauuuuuuutiful! And lots and lots of patience, it definitely worth the wait!


----------



## arlv8500

Pariswithlove said:


> B30 in rose lipstick and blue azteque interior



Awww... That's what I ordered for my k25...  did you get contrast stitching?


----------



## Possum

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> 
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.




Congrats on your stunning Birkin bags to die for! Did you pick it up yesterday in Sydney?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bags to die for

Thanks everyone.

Possum, the bag isn't from Sydney.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

arlv8500 said:


> Bah! Sigh... Where oh where can mine be? Congrats! What did you order? If you don't mind me asking.


rose shocking with rose confetti b30, and you?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.



*Oh wowzers darling this bag is D E A D L Y!!!! Is it fram interior? Would love more pics... always curious how GT look in chevre....

CONGRAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Brunette_Hermes said:


> rose shocking with rose confetti b30, and you?



OMG that I going to turn out shockingly gorgeous!!!!


----------



## SandySummer

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> 
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.




3 years???? But totally worth the wait. Congrats!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG that I going to turn out shockingly gorgeous!!!!


Thanks dear!! I adore your shocking with azteque (it's azteque??)! I will post mine as soon as I get her!


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


>




I really love this bag, perfect size, a neutral with contrast. GT looks great in chevre, need to find out more about ardoise, a new colour for me.


----------



## birkinmary

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.



I love it, congratulations!


----------



## birkinmary

chloec said:


> I ordered a birkin and My SA told me that the handles, straps and sides would have to be the same color. I'm not sure if the color has to the same on the inside though.





MsHermesAU said:


> No I haven't heard this. I placed an SO for a sellier K this round and the interior colour is different from the straps and handle/ whole exterior colour...



Thanks for the input ladies,  I'd have loved a Sellier version one but Retourne will be fantastic too


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Thank you all! 
Gris t is great in chèvre, lighter than in Togo and less beige.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.



Congrats *bags to die for*! Well worth the wait


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Thanks dear!! I adore your shocking with azteque (it's azteque??)! I will post mine as soon as I get her!



Yes babe! Azteque... Cant wait to see yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hopiko

Brunette_Hermes said:


> rose shocking with rose confetti b30, and you?



In case you want a sneak peak...here is mine from last year with brushed gold hw...  She is a beauty!


http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28724965&postcount=14


----------



## Pariswithlove

arlv8500 said:


> Awww... That's what I ordered for my k25...  did you get contrast stitching?



Hahaha... Its a nice color combo  No contrast stitching on mine... How about yours?


----------



## arlv8500

Pariswithlove said:


> Hahaha... Its a nice color combo  No contrast stitching on mine... How about yours?



Would you mind posting a photo?  just so I can have some hope for mine? Hahahaa and I initially asked for contrast stitching but Paris apparently rejected it... So I went with tone on tone...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## arlv8500

hopiko said:


> In case you want a sneak peak...here is mine from last year with brushed gold hw...  She is a beauty!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28724965&postcount=14



Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Omg.... She looks soooooooooo good hopiko!!!!!!!


----------



## arlv8500

Brunette_Hermes said:


> rose shocking with rose confetti b30, and you?



I got rose lipstick exterior and azteque interior on a k25... 

Yours sounds so gorgeous! And after seeing hopiko's I am now drooling!!!!!!!


----------



## hopiko

arlv8500 said:


> Wow!!!!!!!!!!! Omg.... She looks soooooooooo good hopiko!!!!!!!



Thanks!  I think she is soooo pretty!  Your K sounds amazing.  I have a globetrotter notebook and a Kelly wallet in rose lipstick chèvre.....it is a beautiful color!  You will be so happy!


----------



## hopiko

I got the call...SO from November is in BUT... I can't pick it up until July 1 as I recently bought a Kelly 

I couldn't help myself...tortured myself and took a peek and she is more beautiful than I had hoped!  It pained me to leave her behind!  

So, stay turned....will post pix in 2 weeks and 5 days but who is counting!

BTW...my SA told me that they had a big locked room full of SOs for people that are in the same position and there will be a flood of people picking up their SOs on July 1.


----------



## kath00

Wow really? I have been waiting 2 1/2 years for mine. If they make me we wait until the following season to pick up, I'm going to be so mad.

Congratulations on getting your bag however. I cannot wait to see the photos.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> I got the call...SO from November is in BUT... I can't pick it up until July 1 as I recently bought a Kelly
> 
> I couldn't help myself...tortured myself and took a peek and she is more beautiful than I had hoped!  It pained me to leave her behind!
> 
> So, stay turned....will post pix in 2 weeks and 5 days but who is counting!
> 
> BTW...my SA told me that they had a big locked room full of SOs for people that are in the same position and there will be a flood of people picking up their SOs on July 1.



*OMG congrats my lovvie!!!! I  can't wait to see this beauty!!! I know how you roll and I'm sure I will be super jelly :greengrin::greengrin::greengrin:

That was pretty quick. I can only hope to wait 7 months for mine *fingers crossed**


----------



## Israeli_Flava

arlv8500 said:


> I got rose lipstick exterior and azteque interior on a k25...
> 
> Yours sounds so gorgeous! And after seeing hopiko's I am now drooling!!!!!!!



That is going to be OUTSTANDING!!!! Chevre in rose lipstick correct???


----------



## duna

hopiko said:


> I got the call...SO from November is in *BUT... I can't pick it up until July 1 as I recently bought a Kelly *
> 
> I couldn't help myself...tortured myself and took a peek and she is more beautiful than I had hoped!  It pained me to leave her behind!
> 
> So, stay turned....will post pix in 2 weeks and 5 days but who is counting!
> 
> BTW...my SA told me that they had a big locked room full of SOs for people that are in the same position and there will be a flood of people picking up their SOs on July 1.



I know some stores in some countries allow only a certain number of Bs and Ks per year, but this is ridiculous: a SO doesn't count in the limit of bags you can buy in 1 year, at least not in my neck of the woods. Last year I recieved 3 SOs in 2 months.


----------



## SandySummer

hopiko said:


> I got the call...SO from November is in BUT... I can't pick it up until July 1 as I recently bought a Kelly
> 
> I couldn't help myself...tortured myself and took a peek and she is more beautiful than I had hoped!  It pained me to leave her behind!
> 
> So, stay turned....will post pix in 2 weeks and 5 days but who is counting!
> 
> BTW...my SA told me that they had a big locked room full of SOs for people that are in the same position and there will be a flood of people picking up their SOs on July 1.




Congrats! Super jealous due to the following reason:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

duna said:


> I know some stores in some countries allow only a certain number of Bs and Ks per year, but this is ridiculous: a SO doesn't count in the limit of bags you can buy in 1 year, at least not in my neck of the woods. Last year I recieved 3 SOs in 2 months.



The fact that you had 3 or more SOs open at one time shows the ridiculous rules most boutiques have in the US clearly don't apply to you (although you're in Europe, I think).... there are exceptions but mostly not. Your fortunate situation applies to a small minority. A SO counts on quota 1 b/k per semester at most US boutiques as well....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SandySummer said:


> Congrats! Super jealous due to the following reason:
> View attachment 3379537



Ohhhhh maybe you are next ! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## arlv8500

hopiko said:


> I got the call...SO from November is in BUT... I can't pick it up until July 1 as I recently bought a Kelly
> 
> I couldn't help myself...tortured myself and took a peek and she is more beautiful than I had hoped!  It pained me to leave her behind!
> 
> So, stay turned....will post pix in 2 weeks and 5 days but who is counting!
> 
> BTW...my SA told me that they had a big locked room full of SOs for people that are in the same position and there will be a flood of people picking up their SOs on July 1.



Not long now! But wow that's quick!!!!! Sooooo jealous..... 



Israeli_Flava said:


> That is going to be OUTSTANDING!!!! Chevre in rose lipstick correct???



Yeah.. She's chevre... Maybe they ran out of skins?  that's why I'm dying over here... The wait is excruciating!!!!!!!! I'll be relocating in 2 weeks, and to make the trek back will be a bit more difficult... So... Even if my SO comes in, I won't be able to see her until next Jan!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

duna said:


> I know some stores in some countries allow only a certain number of Bs and Ks per year, but this is ridiculous: a SO doesn't count in the limit of bags you can buy in 1 year, at least not in my neck of the woods. Last year I recieved 3 SOs in 2 months.


You're  very lucky
Many stores are very  strict  on these  now
Nothing  additional


----------



## MSO13

Another theory about holding the bags: 

I've heard sales are a bit slow in the US and there's a lot of inventory so they may be holding the sales till the next month to boost July sales. I know that even with SOs the store had to balance B/K sales with sales in the other categories. Just a theory!


----------



## duna

Israeli_Flava said:


> The fact that you had 3 or more SOs open at one time shows the ridiculous rules most boutiques have in the US clearly don't apply to you (although you're in Europe, I think).... there are exceptions but mostly not. Your fortunate situation applies to a small minority. A SO counts on quota 1 b/k per semester at most US boutiques as well....



Yes, you're right I'm  in Europe. This 1 B/K per semester makes me think of the very good article I read here not long ago, by (I think) a British journalist, which was called something like "the bag we are not allowed to buy" I found it very well written and very ironic about these quotas.

I'm waiting for 1 SO from 1 year ago and 2 from last November......crossing fingers they arrive soon!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> 
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.




Oh wow. What a beauty and chevre. Congrats!!! [emoji178]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

duna said:


> I know some stores in some countries allow only a certain number of Bs and Ks per year, but this is ridiculous: a SO doesn't count in the limit of bags you can buy in 1 year, at least not in my neck of the woods. Last year I recieved 3 SOs in 2 months.




Now in Europe they are saying it counts. But it depends on the SM. Because I got a K and after 3 months or so I got my SO. My SM mentioned several times how lucky I was. I can't imagine one has to wait till the 6 month period to get their SO. Amazing for getting the 3 SO's in 2 months. It all depends on the SM or who knows what.


----------



## doves75

hopiko said:


> I got the call...SO from November is in BUT... I can't pick it up until July 1 as I recently bought a Kelly
> 
> I couldn't help myself...tortured myself and took a peek and she is more beautiful than I had hoped!  It pained me to leave her behind!
> 
> So, stay turned....will post pix in 2 weeks and 5 days but who is counting!
> 
> BTW...my SA told me that they had a big locked room full of SOs for people that are in the same position and there will be a flood of people picking up their SOs on July 1.




OMG!! So excited to hear this hopiko. 2 and half weeks is not that bad )
Although the last time I picked up my SO my SA said that it's not counted as the quota. 
Now, hopefully my 2 year old SO is going to materialized soon.


----------



## PIPET83

MrsOwen3 said:


> Another theory about holding the bags:
> 
> I've heard sales are a bit slow in the US and there's a lot of inventory so they may be holding the sales till the next month to boost July sales. I know that even with SOs the store had to balance B/K sales with sales in the other categories. Just a theory!




Hi this is true.. In México they only can have 35 percent of the budget in B or K Per month. Because in this 4 months i had bought 1 HAC and 3 B and the SM  sometime told me that the bag its in the boutique But if o can help him waiting for the next month.


----------



## PIPET83

hopiko said:


> I got the call...SO from November is in BUT... I can't pick it up until July 1 as I recently bought a Kelly
> 
> I couldn't help myself...tortured myself and took a peek and she is more beautiful than I had hoped!  It pained me to leave her behind!
> 
> So, stay turned....will post pix in 2 weeks and 5 days but who is counting!
> 
> BTW...my SA told me that they had a big locked room full of SOs for people that are in the same position and there will be a flood of people picking up their SOs on July 1.





Congrats... And these are big news for me... Because they are arriving the SO from November.. Im still waiting mine. B40 Togo bicolor curry and colvert[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## WaterLilies22

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you *Serva, WaterLilies, bagidiotic, Kkho!*
> 
> Here you go... Took the pic under natural loghting... Very in  !!!



Beyond beautiful!!  I just got a chance to go on TPF today, and this is such a great color combination. Congrats!
Save​


----------



## Israeli_Flava

duna said:


> Yes, you're right I'm  in Europe. This 1 B/K per semester makes me think of the very good article I read here not long ago, by (I think) a British journalist, which was called something like "the bag we are not allowed to buy" I found it very well written and very ironic about these quotas.
> 
> I'm waiting for 1 SO from 1 year ago and 2 from last November......crossing fingers they arrive soon!



Yes, these arbitrary rule make us go mad... yet we still play the games. It's all so lame but yet I come back for more season after season....

I hope u receive your SOs soon.... you've been in line  a lot longer than most of us 
Did you do 2 colors or tick with thee single color SOs?


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, these arbitrary rule make us go mad... yet we still play the games. It's all so lame but yet I come back for more season after season....
> ?



Exactly...the fact that I was in the store with my bag  and they would not sell it to me and I have to come back in 2.5 weeks simply because I spent a lot of $$$ on a different bag in March...kra kra!  

I have never been subject to a quota and I have bought lots  (read:way too many ) bags!

For those waiting..I hope your bags come very soon....I have waited as long as 2 years and you start to give up hope!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, these arbitrary rule make us go mad... yet we still play the games. It's all so lame but yet I come back for more season after season....
> 
> I hope u receive your SOs soon.... you've been in line  a lot longer than most of us
> Did you do 2 colors or tick with thee single color SOs?



I had no idea of the quota rule. So I told my SA that to please be on the lookout for a Kelly 25 or Birkin 30 as my next bag. Since I just got my first Kelly, does that mean I would have to wait an additional six months for either B or K?


----------



## duna

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, these arbitrary rule make us go mad... yet we still play the games. It's all so lame but yet I come back for more season after season....
> 
> I hope u receive your SOs soon.... you've been in line  a lot longer than most of us
> Did you do 2 colors or tick with thee single color SOs?



Thanks my dear!

2 are single colours and the third is solid colour outside and contrast lining, no piping or stitching.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I had no idea of the quota rule. So I told my SA that to please be on the lookout for a Kelly 25 or Birkin 30 as my next bag. Since I just got my first Kelly, does that mean I would have to wait an additional six months for either B or K?



Most likely. Most boutiques use the "semester" rule. Jan-June and July-Dec. So if you got your  bag in Mar, more than likely she will be able to offer you a B/K/C (because Constance is included in the rules generally too) in July. That is the reason Hopiko has to wait til July. I'm sure it is also the reason I was offered a Kelly in April...because my SA knows my SO won't come in anytime soon....  It's very crazy but I actually don't mind it only because I can't afford to buy multiple B/K/C in a 6 month span anyway 

Some stores have an every 6 month rule.. so if you buy a B/K/C one month, you won't be eligible until 6 months pass.

And of course, some VIPs have no rules whatsoever.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Most likely. Most boutiques use the "semester" rule. Jan-June and July-Dec. So if you got your  bag in Mar, more than likely she will be able to offer you a B/K/C (because Constance is included in the rules generally too) in July. That is the reason Hopiko has to wait til July. I'm sure it is also the reason I was offered a Kelly in April...because my SA knows my SO won't come in anytime soon....  It's very crazy but I actually don't mind it only because I can't afford to buy multiple B/K/C in a 6 month span anyway
> 
> Some stores have an every 6 month rule.. so if you buy a B/K/C one month, you won't be eligible until 6 months pass.
> 
> And of course, some VIPs have no rules whatsoever.




Make sense. Also gives wallet time to recover. haha!


----------



## megt10

hopiko said:


> I got the call...SO from November is in BUT... I can't pick it up until July 1 as I recently bought a Kelly
> 
> I couldn't help myself...tortured myself and took a peek and she is more beautiful than I had hoped!  It pained me to leave her behind!
> 
> So, stay turned....will post pix in 2 weeks and 5 days but who is counting!
> 
> BTW...my SA told me that they had a big locked room full of SOs for people that are in the same position and there will be a flood of people picking up their SOs on July 1.


Aww, well at least July is almost here. 


Israeli_Flava said:


> The fact that you had 3 or more SOs open at one time shows the ridiculous rules most boutiques have in the US clearly don't apply to you (although you're in Europe, I think).... there are exceptions but mostly not. Your fortunate situation applies to a small minority. A SO counts on quota 1 b/k per semester at most US boutiques as well....



That's how it works at my boutique too. Unfortunately, since I now have 2 SO's pending I won't even be offered a B or K this round and it doesn't look like my SO is coming before the end of the month.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

hopiko said:


> In case you want a sneak peak...here is mine from last year with brushed gold hw...  She is a beauty!
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28724965&postcount=14


OMG!! What a beauty!! She is amazing! Congratulation!


----------



## hopiko

Brunette_Hermes said:


> OMG!! What a beauty!! She is amazing! Congratulation!



And yours will be too!  Did you get the contrast stitching?  

To stay on topic, the wait for this one was 6 months


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes babe! Azteque... Cant wait to see yours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

hopiko said:


> I got the call...SO from November is in BUT... I can't pick it up until July 1 as I recently bought a Kelly
> 
> I couldn't help myself...tortured myself and took a peek and she is more beautiful than I had hoped!  It pained me to leave her behind!
> 
> So, stay turned....will post pix in 2 weeks and 5 days but who is counting!
> 
> BTW...my SA told me that they had a big locked room full of SOs for people that are in the same position and there will be a flood of people picking up their SOs on July 1.


Yay!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

hopiko said:


> And yours will be too!  Did you get the contrast stitching?
> 
> To stay on topic, the wait for this one was 6 months


No, contrast stitching. It was my first (and only, for now) so, so I wanted to "play safe" somehow. It's been so long now and I hope I have done contrast stitching. Anyway, maybe the next. It's so strange how some arrive in 6 months and others in 3 years.. Did you place the order in april?


----------



## hopiko

bags to die for said:


> 3 years!
> 
> Gris t chevre, framboise stitching ghw.



SOOOOOOOOO pretty!  Gris T is beautiful in chèvre!  Congrats on such a special bag! 

Enjoy!!!


----------



## hopiko

Brunette_Hermes said:


> No, contrast stitching. It was my first (and only, for now) so, so I wanted to "play safe" somehow. It's been so long now and I hope I have done contrast stitching. Anyway, maybe the next. It's so strange how some arrive in 6 months and others in 3 years.. Did you place the order in april?



I placed the order in October 2014 and resubmitted in November 2014 as originally it was RS and 5P pink but Paris pulled 5P from the list so revised to Rose Confetti.  The bag arrived on March 31, 2015 so I guess it was really only 5 months!

I hope yours comes soon!


----------



## panthere55

Hi everyone! I picked up my SO this week after about 6-7 months of wait time. I don't even remember when I placed it...it's b30 Rouge casaque with black in chevre leather, palladium hardware.


----------



## mp4

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up my SO this week after about 6-7 months of wait time. I don't even remember when I placed it...it's b30 Rouge casaque with black in chevre leather, palladium hardware.



Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## ayc

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up my SO this week after about 6-7 months of wait time. I don't even remember when I placed it...it's b30 Rouge casaque with black in chevre leather, palladium hardware.




OMG - this is so pretty! 

 congrats!!


----------



## Elina0408

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up my SO this week after about 6-7 months of wait time. I don't even remember when I placed it...it's b30 Rouge casaque with black in chevre leather, palladium hardware.



Congratulations once again for this beauty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up my SO this week after about 6-7 months of wait time. I don't even remember when I placed it...it's b30 Rouge casaque with black in chevre leather, palladium hardware.


THAT BAG IS SOOOOOO YOU!!! Congrats darling it's amazing and suits your style to a T!


----------



## calflu

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up my SO this week after about 6-7 months of wait time. I don't even remember when I placed it...it's b30 Rouge casaque with black in chevre leather, palladium hardware.



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️congrats


----------



## panthere55

T


calflu said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️congrats



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Pariswithlove

arlv8500 said:


> Would you mind posting a photo?  just so I can have some hope for mine? Hahahaa and I initially asked for contrast stitching but Paris apparently rejected it... So I went with tone on tone...




Here is a sneak peek of mine... Hope yours comes soon


----------



## megt10

Pariswithlove said:


> Here is a sneak peek of mine... Hope yours comes soon
> View attachment 3382563


Wow! Absolutely beautiful. Huge congratulations.


----------



## Pariswithlove

megt10 said:


> Wow! Absolutely beautiful. Huge congratulations.



Thank you


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up my SO this week after about 6-7 months of wait time. I don't even remember when I placed it...it's b30 Rouge casaque with black in chevre leather, palladium hardware.


Absolutely stunning
Big love big congrats


----------



## arlv8500

Pariswithlove said:


> Here is a sneak peek of mine... Hope yours comes soon
> View attachment 3382563


Oooooooo myyyyyyyyyy goodness!!!!!!!!!!! Sheeeeeeeee is absolutely positively gorgeous!


----------



## panthere55

mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!





ayc said:


> OMG - this is so pretty!
> 
> congrats!!





Elina0408 said:


> Congratulations once again for this beauty!





Israeli_Flava said:


> THAT BAG IS SOOOOOO YOU!!! Congrats darling it's amazing and suits your style to a T!





bagidiotic said:


> Absolutely stunning
> Big love big congrats





arlv8500 said:


> Oooooooo myyyyyyyyyy goodness!!!!!!!!!!! Sheeeeeeeee is absolutely positively gorgeous!



Thank you so much! I love her!


----------



## SandySummer

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up my SO this week after about 6-7 months of wait time. I don't even remember when I placed it...it's b30 Rouge casaque with black in chevre leather, palladium hardware.



Gorgeous and congrats!!! [emoji846][emoji846][emoji846]


----------



## mrs.posh

Hi Meg. We're in the same boat. I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## megt10

mrs.posh said:


> Hi Meg. We're in the same boat. I hope you get yours soon!


Me too! So far no word and I try not to think about it but it would be a perfect bag this summer. I hope that your bag arrives soon too.


----------



## ChaneLisette

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up my SO this week after about 6-7 months of wait time. I don't even remember when I placed it...it's b30 Rouge casaque with black in chevre leather, palladium hardware.



Lucky you! It is so pretty ❤️


----------



## GNIPPOHS

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up my SO this week after about 6-7 months of wait time. I don't even remember when I placed it...it's b30 Rouge casaque with black in chevre leather, palladium hardware.



*Beautiful panthere55!*


----------



## hopiko

panthere55 said:


> Hi everyone! I picked up my SO this week after about 6-7 months of wait time. I don't even remember when I placed it...it's b30 Rouge casaque with black in chevre leather, palladium hardware.


Gorgeous!  RC is chèvre is dreamy!  I ❤️ your new bag!  Congrats.


----------



## LovEmAll

Hi everyone!  I have what may be a silly question, but I know all the wonderful H experts in this forum will have the answer 

How do you get offered an SO?  Do you have to purchase a certain number of bags? Is it after a certain number of years after having a relationship with an SA?  Just wondering as I am fascinated by the process.  Thanks!


----------



## megt10

LovEmAll said:


> Hi everyone!  I have what may be a silly question, but I know all the wonderful H experts in this forum will have the answer
> 
> How do you get offered an SO?  Do you have to purchase a certain number of bags? Is it after a certain number of years after having a relationship with an SA?  Just wondering as I am fascinated by the process.  Thanks!


I asked my SA if I could do one and he told me what the requirements for my store were. I was half way there already. At my store they offer SO bags to people who have a good purchase history across many lines like RTW, jewelry, scarves, housewares and other types of bags. After those requirements are met it's the SA who chooses who they want to offer it to. My store has a new manager and now she also has to approve it. Prior to that it was just my SA who choose. Each store and SA only has a limited number they can offer each season. My store has a lot of very wealthy people that qualify, so a lot of it comes down to who the SA likes the most.


----------



## LovEmAll

megt10 said:


> I asked my SA if I could do one and he told me what the requirements for my store were. I was half way there already. At my store they offer SO bags to people who have a good purchase history across many lines like RTW, jewelry, scarves, housewares and other types of bags. After those requirements are met it's the SA who chooses who they want to offer it to. My store has a new manager and now she also has to approve it. Prior to that it was just my SA who choose. Each store and SA only has a limited number they can offer each season. My store has a lot of very wealthy people that qualify, so a lot of it comes down to who the SA likes the most.



Very interesting.  Thanks so much for the info!  I have been eyeing houseware items   hope you get to order one soon!


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> Me too! So far no word and I try not to think about it but it would be a perfect bag this summer. I hope that your bag arrives soon too.


off topic but i LOVE your new profile pic *meg*!!


----------



## megt10

LovEmAll said:


> Very interesting.  Thanks so much for the info!  I have been eyeing houseware items   hope you get to order one soon!


You are welcome. I imagine each store is a little different. I always find the direct approach works best for me. I'm currently waiting for 2 SO's to come in. I placed my first last December and was offered another one this past April.


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> off topic but i LOVE your new profile pic *meg*!!


Aww, thank you Carlina. The skirt is Hermes and my first RTW piece. The Birkin my first directly from Hermes.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovEmAll

megt10 said:


> You are welcome. I imagine each store is a little different. I always find the direct approach works best for me. I'm currently waiting for 2 SO's to come in. I placed my first last December and was offered another one this past April.



That's true.  I am honestly not yet ready to place an SO ... Have only recently started down the slippery H slope and was lucky enough to be offered by dream B (RC B30) about two weeks ago so I am still on cloud9 about that   I will definitely ask my SA about it when the time comes.  Thanks so much Meg!  You are so sweet and helpful! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## audreylita

It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.


----------



## bertrande

audreylita said:


> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.



This is gorgeous and so classy!


----------



## bagidiotic

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761


Indeed sooooooo  unique and  special 
Congrats


----------



## ayc

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761




OMG OMG OMG!!!
they are absolutely amazing !


----------



## kath00

Oh that is just stunning!


----------



## Notorious Pink

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761



Gorgeous!


----------



## Kkho

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761



This is lovely!!


----------



## LadyCupid

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761


Absolutely amazing. I love the pop color on the inside and with the white contrast stitching it is a perfection! You have great taste. 

You even have the same combo in Kelly? LOLLL i wonder how many of us actually has the same SO combos in both B and K version. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Pursebop

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761


*Absolutely gorgeous 
Love the pop of stitching against the black!*


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761



What a beautiful bags. Congrats audreylita


----------



## arlv8500

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761



Very very nice! I definitely regret not getting contrast stitching!


----------



## Possum

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761


Absolutely stunning!! Congrats audreylita


----------



## audreylita

Thank you everyone!  I'm really trying to hone down to good basic staples that I'll want to use all the time.  At least for my special orders.  Of course walking into a boutique and seeing something colorful and unusual is always good for immediate gratification.


----------



## jacquies

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761



Really fun to having the matching set. How will you pick which one to carry?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## megt10

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761





audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761


That is an absolutely gorgeous bag. Huge congratulations.


----------



## megt10

Well, I have just 6 more days before this season closes. If my SO isn't here my SA said that I will be offered another bag that he put on hold for me. He thinks my SO will arrive before the week is out. Even though he has left for vacation I am supposed to contact him if it doesn't arrive by the weeks end.


----------



## audreylita

jacquies said:


> Really fun to having the matching set. How will you pick which one to carry?


I first choose the style bag I want to carry that day.  Then I narrow down to size and then color.


----------



## hopiko

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761


Totally gorgeous bags!  I love the chèvre and RJ and contrast stitching really make the black pop!  Congrats, AL!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761


I was waiting for u to post your SO and boy was that worth the wait!!!! I absolutely love your SO(s)... the contrast stitching looks fabulous and I love the BPHW and the pop Jaipur!!! I could stare all day!!! Congratssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> Well, I have just 6 more days before this season closes. If my SO isn't here my SA said that I will be offered another bag that he put on hold for me. He thinks my SO will arrive before the week is out. Even though he has left for vacation I am supposed to contact him if it doesn't arrive by the weeks end.


WOW!!!! Do u have any idea what the other bag is ??? How exciting!!!! I'd be dying in anticipation but either way YOU GET A BAG OR A SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee!~~~~


----------



## megt10

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW!!!! Do u have any idea what the other bag is ??? How exciting!!!! I'd be dying in anticipation but either way YOU GET A BAG OR A SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippee!~~~~


I asked for a white B 30. I'm probably crazy but I just love the look of them. I also asked for BH or BE  in either a B or K. Right now I'm trying not to obsess. He has a white B 30 with GH on hold just in case. I'm hoping DH will get it for me for our anniversary which is July 1st.


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> Well, I have just 6 more days before this season closes. If my SO isn't here my SA said that I will be offered another bag that he put on hold for me. He thinks my SO will arrive before the week is out. Even though he has left for vacation I am supposed to contact him if it doesn't arrive by the weeks end.


oh how exciting *meg*!!!  i wonder how he is so sure?!  i hope your SO arrives, if not, a white B30 GHW is amazeballs!!!!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> Well, I have just 6 more days before this season closes. If my SO isn't here my SA said that I will be offered another bag that he put on hold for me. He thinks my SO will arrive before the week is out. Even though he has left for vacation I am supposed to contact him if it doesn't arrive by the weeks end.


Its gonna  be gd news very positive 
Yahoooo


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> oh how exciting *meg*!!!  i wonder how he is so sure?!  i hope your SO arrives, if not, a white B30 GHW is amazeballs!!!!!!!


Apparently, it was scheduled for delivery on the 21st.


----------



## megt10

bagidiotic said:


> Its gonna  be gd news very positive
> Yahoooo


I really hope so. I am trying not to think about it but I keep looking at the phone and hoping it is going to ring.


----------



## mp4

megt10 said:


> I really hope so. I am trying not to think about it but I keep looking at the phone and hoping it is going to ring.



Sweet torture!!!!  I hope your SO appears!


----------



## mp4

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761



Gorgeous!  Congrats dear!


----------



## LadyCupid

megt10 said:


> I really hope so. I am trying not to think about it but I keep looking at the phone and hoping it is going to ring.


I hope your SO appears before the end of the month but if not, you will get another bag which is equally amazing. I can't wait and will be counting days together with you. Happy Anniversary in case if I don't write in time on July 1st.


----------



## SandySummer

I THINK my SO has arrived. My SA left a voicemail at the end of the day stating "I'm going to need you to come in and pick up a SPECIAL item!" Too bad I got the message too late. Will have to wait until Monday to find out!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761



Your pics are stunning, *audreylita*! Love this color combination with contrasting stitching ~ simply stunning.


----------



## bagidiotic

SandySummer said:


> I THINK my SO has arrived. My SA left a voicemail at the end of the day stating "I'm going to need you to come in and pick up a SPECIAL item!" Too bad I got the message too late. Will have to wait until Monday to find out!


Oh gosh summer
Excitement  and  joy 
Anticipation


----------



## VickyB

bagidiotic said:


> You're  very lucky
> Many stores are very  strict  on these  now
> Nothing  additional


Really, is this a new practice? This is the first I've heard of it. I have multiple outstanding SOs .Are you saying that if I happen to buy an "off the shelf" B or K too close to the time one of my SOs arrives, they'll hold my SO ransom until a certain amount of time passes? In the recent past, I did by a K and then one SO arrived about 6 weeks later and I was able to take it home upon arrival. TIA!


----------



## bagidiotic

VickyB said:


> Really? This is the first I've heard of this. I have multiple outstanding SOs .Are you saying that if I happen to buy an "off the shelf" B or K too close to the time one of my SOs arrives, they'll hold my SO ransom until a certain amount of time passes? TIA!


Generally  yes
But of coz up to individuals  smsd discretions 
Multiple  so????
There goes to show you are a pot of gold to them
Big time customer  must be 
People cant get even one


----------



## VickyB

bagidiotic said:


> Generally  yes
> But of coz up to individuals  smsd discretions
> Multiple  so????
> There goes to show you are a pot of gold to them
> Big time customer  must be
> People cant get even one



Thanks. I don't know about "big time". I don't spend willy nilly, but my family has a long history with Hermes.


----------



## SandySummer

bagidiotic said:


> Oh gosh summer
> Excitement  and  joy
> Anticipation



Thanks BI! I'm hoping he didn't call just to tell me to come pick up new perfume samples [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## bagidiotic

SandySummer said:


> Thanks BI! I'm hoping he didn't call just to tell me to come pick up new perfume samples [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


Ya sure
To drink perrier and collect  catalogue  lol
I dont think you got such low eq iq sa lol


----------



## Elina0408

bagidiotic said:


> Oh gosh summer
> Excitement  and  joy
> Anticipation


VickyB Good to see you back after so many years, loved your scarf thread! [emoji8]  As for the multiple SO's yes you can always buy it on your husband/boyfriend/mum's name! [emoji6] 


VickyB said:


> Really, is this a new practice? This is the first I've heard of it. I have multiple outstanding SOs .Are you saying that if I happen to buy an "off the shelf" B or K too close to the time one of my SOs arrives, they'll hold my SO ransom until a certain amount of time passes? In the recent past, I did by a K and then one SO arrived about 6 weeks later and I was able to take it home upon arrival. TIA!




Sent from my SM-T520 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

VickyB said:


> Really, is this a new practice? This is the first I've heard of it. I have multiple outstanding SOs .Are you saying that if I happen to buy an "off the shelf" B or K too close to the time one of my SOs arrives, they'll hold my SO ransom until a certain amount of time passes? In the recent past, I did by a K and then one SO arrived about 6 weeks later and I was able to take it home upon arrival. TIA!



*Vicky*, of course you will be able to buy your SO, even after purchasing the 2 K/B annual limit ~ just simply need your SM's approval. Did this and it was easy.


----------



## jacquies

megt10 said:


> I asked for a white B 30. I'm probably crazy but I just love the look of them. I also asked for BH or BE  in either a B or K. Right now I'm trying not to obsess. He has a white B 30 with GH on hold just in case. I'm hoping DH will get it for me for our anniversary which is July 1st.


I love my white 30B GHW! I have only used it a couple of times, but people always comment on it. Mostly that I am courageous to use it, but they and I love it.


----------



## megt10

yodaling1 said:


> I hope your SO appears before the end of the month but if not, you will get another bag which is equally amazing. I can't wait and will be counting days together with you. Happy Anniversary in case if I don't write in time on July 1st.


Thank you. No call yet.


----------



## megt10

SandySummer said:


> I THINK my SO has arrived. My SA left a voicemail at the end of the day stating "I'm going to need you to come in and pick up a SPECIAL item!" Too bad I got the message too late. Will have to wait until Monday to find out!


How exciting!!!


----------



## megt10

VickyB said:


> Really, is this a new practice? This is the first I've heard of it. I have multiple outstanding SOs .Are you saying that if I happen to buy an "off the shelf" B or K too close to the time one of my SOs arrives, they'll hold my SO ransom until a certain amount of time passes? In the recent past, I did by a K and then one SO arrived about 6 weeks later and I was able to take it home upon arrival. TIA!


That is the new rule at my store and it seems that they are sticking to it.


----------



## megt10

bagidiotic said:


> Generally  yes
> But of coz up to individuals  smsd discretions
> Multiple  so????
> There goes to show you are a pot of gold to them
> Big time customer  must be
> People cant get even one


I have 2 SO's out and I don't believe that the SM will let me take my SO home if I get another bag in-between. So if my SO from last Fall comes in after July that will be my bag for the season. If my Spring SO comes in say in October I will still have to wait until January to purchase it according to my SA.


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> I asked for a white B 30. I'm probably crazy but I just love the look of them. I also asked for BH or BE  in either a B or K. Right now I'm trying not to obsess. He has a white B 30 with GH on hold just in case. I'm hoping DH will get it for me for our anniversary which is July 1st.



How exciting!  I'd be all over a b30 in white too....Can't wait to see what you get.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## megt10

jacquies said:


> I love my white 30B GHW! I have only used it a couple of times, but people always comment on it. Mostly that I am courageous to use it, but they and I love it.


Good to know. I keep drooling over other people's white bags and have said the same, that I would be scared to carry them. I have found my B's quite resilient and I am going to try not to worry about it if I in fact am offered the white B.


----------



## bagidiotic

megt10 said:


> I have 2 SO's out and I don't believe that the SM will let me take my SO home if I get another bag in-between. So if my SO from last Fall comes in after July that will be my bag for the season. If my Spring SO comes in say in October I will still have to wait until January to purchase it according to my SA.


Likewise same for me 
Regardless  so or normal  
2 b or k per year
Nothing  more nothing  less 
Be it my home store or overseas


----------



## megt10

bagidiotic said:


> Likewise same for me
> Regardless  so or normal
> 2 b or k per year
> Nothing  more nothing  less
> Be it my home store or overseas


I am sure that exceptions are made but I am not one of those special people that they are made for. Though my SA told me it was the same for his best customer who is fabulously wealthy, has SO jewelry made for her etc. and they wouldn't let her take her SO home either as she had already received a bag.


----------



## megt10

Txoceangirl said:


> How exciting!  I'd be all over a b30 in white too....Can't wait to see what you get.


Thank you. I keep waiting for the phone to ring. I am slightly worried that I won't get anything since my SA is on vacation and won't be back until next month. Whatever is meant to be will be.


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Likewise same for me
> Regardless  so or normal
> 2 b or k per year
> Nothing  more nothing  less
> Be it my home store or overseas



Home AND overseas? My store aren't linked so they don't keep track.


----------



## SandySummer

[emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]


----------



## Serva1

OMG OMG what a colourcombo!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Congrats SS on your beautiful SO. I'm addicted to the horseshoe stamp [emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Home AND overseas? My store aren't linked so they don't keep track.


No no
Separate  stores  nothing  to  link
All my long terms  h buddies angels


----------



## bagidiotic

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3392899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392900
> 
> 
> [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]


Magical  moment and  it's here 
Huge hooray summer 
Told you didn't i


----------



## Notorious Pink

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3392899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392900
> 
> 
> [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]



G[emoji170]REGOUS!!! L[emoji7]VE!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## megt10

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3392899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392900
> 
> 
> [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]


OMG! She is beautiful. What an amazing combination. Huge congratulations. Love it.


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> Thank you. I keep waiting for the phone to ring. I am slightly worried that I won't get anything since my SA is on vacation and won't be back until next month. Whatever is meant to be will be.



Meg why don't you just buy the white B now and your SO for next 6 month period (which is only a few days anyway if it arrives!)


----------



## MsHermesAU

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3392899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392900
> 
> 
> [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]



This is amaaaaaazing!!


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> Meg why don't you just buy the white B now and your SO for next 6 month period (which is only a few days anyway if it arrives!)


I have to wait until we see if the bag comes in. It is being held in reserve for whom ever doesn't receive their SO.


----------



## SandySummer

Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June. 
Now here she is Ms Boogie Woogie Woogie!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SandySummer

Serva1 said:


> OMG OMG what a colourcombo!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] Congrats SS on your beautiful SO. I'm addicted to the horseshoe stamp [emoji7]





bagidiotic said:


> Magical  moment and  it's here
> Huge hooray summer
> Told you didn't i





BBC said:


> G[emoji170]REGOUS!!! L[emoji7]VE!!!! Congratulations!





megt10 said:


> OMG! She is beautiful. What an amazing combination. Huge congratulations. Love it.





MsHermesAU said:


> This is amaaaaaazing!!



Thank you all! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]And BI, I did get Perrier and a catalogue too [emoji23][emoji13]


----------



## purplepoodles

SandySummer said:


> Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June.
> Now here she is Ms Boogie Woogie Woogie!
> 
> View attachment 3393153
> 
> View attachment 3393155
> 
> View attachment 3393156
> 
> View attachment 3393158



Wonderful colour combination!


----------



## LadyCupid

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3392899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392900
> 
> 
> [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]


This is so beautiful!!!! I LOVE IT!!! Congrats. Which combo is it? Blue Electric and?


----------



## bagidiotic

SandySummer said:


> Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June.
> Now here she is Ms Boogie Woogie Woogie!
> 
> View attachment 3393153
> 
> View attachment 3393155
> 
> View attachment 3393156
> 
> View attachment 3393158


Your perrier  must be soooooo sweet
Why no introduction  miss boogie woogie to us


----------



## bertrande

SandySummer said:


> Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June.



This is gorgeous.  I love the contrast stitching.  Enjoy in good health!


----------



## ochie

SandySummer said:


> Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June.
> Now here she is Ms Boogie Woogie Woogie!
> 
> View attachment 3393153
> 
> View attachment 3393155
> 
> View attachment 3393156
> 
> View attachment 3393158



Congrats! Gorgeous combination.


----------



## VickyB

Waves, Elina! Thanks for the kind words about my scarf threads!

Thanks everybody for your answers to my question!


----------



## ayc

SandySummer said:


> Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June.
> Now here she is Ms Boogie Woogie Woogie!
> 
> View attachment 3393153
> 
> View attachment 3393155
> 
> View attachment 3393156
> 
> View attachment 3393158




gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## mp4

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3392899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392900
> 
> 
> [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]



Totally gorgeous!  Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Txoceangirl

SandySummer said:


> Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June.
> Now here she is Ms Boogie Woogie Woogie!
> 
> View attachment 3393153
> 
> View attachment 3393155
> 
> View attachment 3393156
> 
> View attachment 3393158



Wow! Wow! Wow! She's a knockout. Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

SandySummer said:


> Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June.
> Now here she is Ms Boogie Woogie Woogie!
> 
> View attachment 3393153
> 
> View attachment 3393155
> 
> View attachment 3393156
> 
> View attachment 3393158


It is so beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Kkho

SandySummer said:


> Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June.
> Now here she is Ms Boogie Woogie Woogie!
> 
> View attachment 3393153
> 
> View attachment 3393155
> 
> View attachment 3393156
> 
> View attachment 3393158



Congrats sandysummer! It's a gorgeous gorgeous bag!


----------



## twigz

*SandySummer*, your SO is adorable!! Congrats!!


----------



## duna

One of my SOs from November 2015 has arrivedso it hasn't been too long a wait: I haven't picked it up yet, hopefully I can make it at the end of this week. I'm still waiting for 2 more, one ordered at the same time and another from April 2015.


----------



## megt10

duna said:


> One of my SOs from November 2015 has arrivedso it hasn't been too long a wait: I haven't picked it up yet, hopefully I can make it at the end of this week. I'm still waiting for 2 more, one ordered at the same time and another from April 2015.


Congratulations. I am still waiting. Getting down to the wire.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## duna

megt10 said:


> Congratulations. I am still waiting. Getting down to the wire.


Thanks dear Meg


----------



## Serva1

duna said:


> One of my SOs from November 2015 has arrivedso it hasn't been too long a wait: I haven't picked it up yet, hopefully I can make it at the end of this week. I'm still waiting for 2 more, one ordered at the same time and another from April 2015.



Congratulations duna, wonderful news [emoji898][emoji92]


----------



## bagidiotic

duna said:


> One of my SOs from November 2015 has arrivedso it hasn't been too long a wait: I haven't picked it up yet, hopefully I can make it at the end of this week. I'm still waiting for 2 more, one ordered at the same time and another from April 2015.


Congrats  duna 
Fluttering with joy


----------



## SandySummer

duna said:


> One of my SOs from November 2015 has arrivedso it hasn't been too long a wait: I haven't picked it up yet, hopefully I can make it at the end of this week. I'm still waiting for 2 more, one ordered at the same time and another from April 2015.



Congrats Duna! Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SandySummer said:


> Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June.
> Now here she is Ms Boogie Woogie Woogie!
> 
> View attachment 3393153
> 
> View attachment 3393155
> 
> View attachment 3393156
> 
> View attachment 3393158



Lovely color combination, congrats *SandySummer*! 



duna said:


> One of my SOs from November 2015 has arrivedso it hasn't been too long a wait: I haven't picked it up yet, hopefully I can make it at the end of this week. I'm still waiting for 2 more, one ordered at the same time and another from April 2015.



*duna*, the end of the week will come fast! Congrats and am excited to see your SO reveal.


----------



## megt10

Well just heard from my store. My SO will not be in before July and so I am going to be able to get the white B 30 with ghw. I am actually kinda glad. I have been yearning for white and I am really looking forward to getting my first SO when my SA whom I just adore is there to deliver it.


----------



## Pursebop

SandySummer said:


> Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June.
> Now here she is Ms Boogie Woogie Woogie!
> 
> View attachment 3393153
> 
> View attachment 3393155
> 
> View attachment 3393156
> 
> View attachment 3393158


*Absolutely adorable, enjoy! & heart congrats to you *


----------



## carlinha

megt10 said:


> Well just heard from my store. My SO will not be in before July and so I am going to be able to get the white B 30 with ghw. I am actually kinda glad. I have been yearning for white and I am really looking forward to getting my first SO when my SA whom I just adore is there to deliver it.



Yes!!!!!  I think this is the best case scenario also!!!  I can't wait to see your white B!  What leather?!?!?!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> Yes!!!!!  I think this is the best case scenario also!!!  I can't wait to see your white B!  What leather?!?!?!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


It's Clemance. I would prefer Togo but it is not offered in it. I am going to wear my GT Togo B 30 when I go and see if the weight is substantially more. I try and stick with the lighter weight leathers. Still will probably end up getting it since it is a color I do want and it is the last day to get one. I love my SA for having it put aside for me just in case.


----------



## duna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Lovely color combination, congrats *SandySummer*!
> 
> 
> 
> *duna*, the end of the week will come fast! Congrats and am excited to see your SO reveal.





Serva1 said:


> Congratulations duna, wonderful news [emoji898][emoji92]





bagidiotic said:


> Congrats  duna
> Fluttering with joy





SandySummer said:


> Congrats Duna! Can't wait to see it!!



Thank you all dear ladies, I can't wait to pick it up!!!!

By the way, sorry if I've failed the multi quote option, but I'm still not sure how it works with this new Forum.....


----------



## arlv8500

duna said:


> One of my SOs from November 2015 has arrivedso it hasn't been too long a wait: I haven't picked it up yet, hopefully I can make it at the end of this week. I'm still waiting for 2 more, one ordered at the same time and another from April 2015.



Lucky you! Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## jacquies

megt10 said:


> Well just heard from my store. My SO will not be in before July and so I am going to be able to get the white B 30 with ghw. I am actually kinda glad. I have been yearning for white and I am really looking forward to getting my first SO when my SA whom I just adore is there to deliver it.


You will love the white with GHW! I love mine.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

duna said:


> One of my SOs from November 2015 has arrivedso it hasn't been too long a wait: I haven't picked it up yet, hopefully I can make it at the end of this week. I'm still waiting for 2 more, one ordered at the same time and another from April 2015.


It's really weird how some so arrive before others.. Anyway congrats! I can't wait to see your SO!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Vicky*, of course you will be able to buy your SO, even after purchasing the 2 K/B annual limit ~ just simply need your SM's approval. Did this and it was easy.



Completely agree. Need SM approval also to increase quota.


----------



## tonkamama

audreylita said:


> View attachment 3388758
> View attachment 3388759
> 
> 
> It was about 5 months for this birkin.  I love the contrast of white stitching on a black bag so got a 30 cm chèvre with brushed PHW and rose jaipur interior.  A combo I love because I got the same thing in a 28 kelly last year.
> 
> View attachment 3388761


Oh wow!  Amazing


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tonkamama

megt10 said:


> Well, I have just 6 more days before this season closes. If my SO isn't here my SA said that I will be offered another bag that he put on hold for me. He thinks my SO will arrive before the week is out. Even though he has left for vacation I am supposed to contact him if it doesn't arrive by the weeks end.


Dear Megt, I am actually hoping that my SO won't come in earlier   Cus I need another B or K...


----------



## tonkamama

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3392899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392900
> 
> 
> [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]


Gorgeous combo


----------



## GNIPPOHS

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3392899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392900
> 
> 
> [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]



*STUNNING and big congrats SandySummer!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3392899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392900
> 
> 
> [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]


I'm late to the HSS party but I want to say how fabulous!!! OMG it's Gorgy dear SS!!! Can't wait to see her in action!!!! Loooove her!!!


----------



## SandySummer

tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous combo





GNIPPOHS said:


> *STUNNING and big congrats SandySummer!*





Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm late to the HSS party but I want to say how fabulous!!! OMG it's Gorgy dear SS!!! Can't wait to see her in action!!!! Loooove her!!!



Thank you ladies! Is it normal to crave another SO already? [emoji6]


----------



## MsHermesAU

SandySummer said:


> Thank you ladies! Is it normal to crave another SO already? [emoji6]



I think it would be unusual if you didn't!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SandySummer said:


> Thank you ladies! Is it normal to crave another SO already? [emoji6]


My friends and I configure SOs all the time... It's a hobby. I have a so configured in my head years in advance of being offered one Hahahaha can never be too prepared


----------



## megt10

SandySummer said:


> Thank you ladies! Is it normal to crave another SO already? [emoji6]


Totally normal!


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> Dear Megt, I am actually hoping that my SO won't come in earlier   Cus I need another B or K...[/QUOTE
> When did you do your SO? I imagine my SO B will come in shortly.
> 
> 
> jacquies said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will love the white with GHW! I love mine.
> 
> 
> 
> I am totally loving the white B that I was offered since my SO didn't arrive in time.
Click to expand...


----------



## tonkamama

It was end of May, last time I spoke with my SA she said looks like it won't be before end of the year.


----------



## tonkamama

Israeli_Flava said:


> My friends and I configure SOs all the time... It's a hobby. I have a so configured in my head years in advance of being offered one Hahahaha can never be too prepared


You are so helpful!!


----------



## megt10

tonkamama said:


> It was end of May, last time I spoke with my SA she said looks like it won't be before end of the year.


Then she will hopefully offer you another bag for this semester. Have you asked her about what happens if it doesn't come in? That's what I did with my SA and he promised me an alternative. As you know that is what happened. He kept his promise.


----------



## ANN-11

Hi all , quick question?  My SA let me SO but she say only bicolor not tricolor. Is this true?


----------



## megt10

ANN-11 said:


> Hi all , quick question?  My SA let me SO but she say only bicolor not tricolor. Is this true?


Yes, I think so at least this round.


----------



## ANN-11

megt10 said:


> Yes, I think so at least this round.


Thanks so much Megt10, you the best,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## megt10

ANN-11 said:


> Thanks so much Megt10, you the best,,,,,,,,,,,


You are welcome. I'm in the US and they may have different rules in other countries.


----------



## Kkho

ANN-11 said:


> Hi all , quick question?  My SA let me SO but she say only bicolor not tricolor. Is this true?





megt10 said:


> Yes, I think so at least this round.



I also recently placed my SO and my store is in Germany and also told no tricolor this round.


----------



## ANN-11

megt10 said:


> You are welcome. I'm in the US and they may have different rules in other countries.


Thanks again Megt10 for all the information.


----------



## ANN-11

Kkho said:


> I also recently placed my SO and my store is in Germany and also told no tricolor this round.


Thank you Kkho, I'm in the US, I didn't realize they do that in Europe too, thanks great info.


----------



## StyleEyes

H stopped allowing tricolor SOs for the last 2 rounds   I'm so sad about it! 


Kkho said:


> I also recently placed my SO and my store is in Germany and also told no tricolor this round.


----------



## ANN-11

Is there a reason why H stop making Tricolor SO the last 2 round ?


----------



## periogirl28

ANN-11 said:


> Is there a reason why H stop making Tricolor SO the last 2 round ?



Yes there is a good reason, but I can't share.


----------



## MSO13

ANN-11 said:


> Is there a reason why H stop making Tricolor SO the last 2 round ?



I would guess that there were too many odd requests, there are many 3 color bags out there that are less than pretty combinations in my opinion and H is a company that loves control of it's product. It seems that most of the exterior bi-color combos that have been approved and produced are nice tonal combinations or graphic combinations of something with red, black or white. I know it's not a popular sentiment but not everyone is meant to be a handbag designer. I'm good at color mixing and I would be scared to design a 3 color bag based on swatches.


----------



## ANN-11

MrsOwen3 said:


> I would guess that there were too many odd requests, there are many 3 color bags out there that are less than pretty combinations in my opinion and H is a company that loves control of it's product. It seems that most of the exterior bi-color combos that have been approved and produced are nice tonal combinations or graphic combinations of something with red, black or white. I know it's not a popular sentiment but not everyone is meant to be a handbag designer. I'm good at color mixing and I would be scared to design a 3 color bag based on swatches.


Thanks MrsOwen3 and periogirl28. Good to know.


----------



## ceci

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3392899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392900
> 
> 
> [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]



Congrats SandySummer!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Finally!!! I've secretly been hoping you will get yours soon!!! We are still twins, aren't we?! [emoji6] Mine is Togo & brushed GHW. Hope you have enjoyed carrying B25 out! Very happy for you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrsOwen3 said:


> I would guess that there were too many odd requests, there are many 3 color bags out there that are less than pretty combinations in my opinion and H is a company that loves control of it's product. It seems that most of the exterior bi-color combos that have been approved and produced are nice tonal combinations or graphic combinations of something with red, black or white. I know it's not a popular sentiment but not everyone is meant to be a handbag designer. I'm good at color mixing and I would be scared to design a 3 color bag based on swatches.



This is one reason and also it reduces production requirements - fewer color requests means fewer dye lots and also fewer SOs have to be refused due to running out of leather, or Paris having to say no.


----------



## rania1981

Ladies I had to share my excitement...my SO is here! My wait time was 7 and a half months, will pick it up later this week superrr happy!


----------



## Anchanel79

rania1981 said:


> Ladies I had to share my excitement...my SO is here! My wait time was 7 and a half months, will pick it up later this week superrr happy!


Congratulations!  Can't wait to see your review.


----------



## ayc

rania1981 said:


> Ladies I had to share my excitement...my SO is here! My wait time was 7 and a half months, will pick it up later this week superrr happy!


omg! congrats!  please do post pics when you get it!  I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

rania1981 said:


> Ladies I had to share my excitement...my SO is here! My wait time was 7 and a half months, will pick it up later this week superrr happy!


This is exciting cant wait to see yeah


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Orangefanatic

rania1981 said:


> Ladies I had to share my excitement...my SO is here! My wait time was 7 and a half months, will pick it up later this week superrr happy!


Bring it on!!!!!!!! Great news


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My other SM knows I want a K28 or 32 in dark colour with bright colour as interior. Five months ago I gave her a wide list. I had to turn down two SO's (not mine) and one was RC chèvre. Chèvre is impossible these days for SO where I am but it just wasn't love at first sight. Let's see how this one goes. Last one took less than 4 months but was a certain size and colours.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rania1981 said:


> Ladies I had to share my excitement...my SO is here! My wait time was 7 and a half months, will pick it up later this week superrr happy!



Congrats. How exciting. I hope I don't miss a reveal.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

rania1981 said:


> Ladies I had to share my excitement...my SO is here! My wait time was 7 and a half months, will pick it up later this week superrr happy!


Congrats! Can't wait to see.


----------



## rania1981

Thank you all, I will post on here as soon as i get my hands on it this weekend!


----------



## mygoodies

rania1981 said:


> Thank you all, I will post on here as soon as i get my hands on it this weekend!



OMG sleeping nights ahead[emoji1][emoji1][emoji1] so happy for u. Can't wait[emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rania1981 said:


> Thank you all, I will post on here as soon as i get my hands on it this weekend!


wahoooo so happy for you darling!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sarah_sarah said:


> My other SM knows I want a K28 or 32 in dark colour with bright colour as interior. Five months ago I gave her a wide list. I had to turn down two SO's (not mine) and one was RC chèvre. Chèvre is impossible these days for SO where I am but *it just wasn't love at first sight. *Let's see how this one goes. Last one took less than 4 months but was a certain size and colours.


OMG, Rouge Casaque means "Love At First Sight" in French!!!!
Didn't you get the memo?
hahahahaa just kidding
but seriously I would have fainted at that offer. Best red + best leather = can't do any better


----------



## hopiko

Sorry that this may be duplicative to some of you who kindly joined my reveal, but I had to share the wait (and my glee)!!

Presenting: Miss Icy Blue...7 months, one week in the making!

Bleu Glacier Togo, Bleu Atoll Chèvre interior, Bleu Paon stitching, GHW B30...j'adore!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Sorry that this May be duplicative to some of you from my reveal but had to share the wait (and my glee)
> 
> Presenting: Miss Icy Blue...7 months one week!
> 
> Bleu Glacier Togo, Bleu Atoll Chèvre interior, Bleu Paon stitching, GHW B30...j'adore!
> View attachment 3408670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408663
> View attachment 3408665


Omg omg omg!!!! How did I miss the reveal of this beauty from my darling friend?!? Where have eyyyye been???  This bag turned out amazing!!! I love the paon stitching against the lighter blue glacier color! Simply amazing with atoll peeking out fromwithin... definitely in a league of its own! Congrats H and sending Smooches!!!


----------



## ashlie

hopiko said:


> Sorry that this may be duplicative to some of you who kindly joined my reveal, but I had to share the wait (and my glee)!!
> 
> Presenting: Miss Icy Blue...7 months, one week in the making!
> 
> Bleu Glacier Togo, Bleu Atoll Chèvre interior, Bleu Paon stitching, GHW B30...j'adore!
> View attachment 3408670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408663
> View attachment 3408665



Omg!! I am in love with this. The colors you chose are so amazing [emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

hopiko said:


> Sorry that this may be duplicative to some of you who kindly joined my reveal, but I had to share the wait (and my glee)[emoji813][emoji813][emoji2][emoji3]!!
> 
> Presenting: Miss Icy Blue...7 months, one week in the making!
> 
> Bleu Glacier Togo, Bleu Atoll Chèvre interior, Bleu Paon stitching, GHW B30...j'adore!
> View attachment 3408670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408663
> View attachment 3408665


Tres chic icy sweety
Congrats


----------



## MsHermesAU

hopiko said:


> Sorry that this may be duplicative to some of you who kindly joined my reveal, but I had to share the wait (and my glee)!!
> 
> Presenting: Miss Icy Blue...7 months, one week in the making!
> 
> Bleu Glacier Togo, Bleu Atoll Chèvre interior, Bleu Paon stitching, GHW B30...j'adore!
> View attachment 3408670
> 
> View attachment 3408663
> View attachment 3408665



Such an amazing SO  Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Omg omg omg!!!! How did I miss the reveal of this beauty from my darling friend?!? Where have eyyyye been???  This bag turned out amazing!!! I love the paon stitching against the lighter blue glacier color! Simply amazing with atoll peeking out fromwithin... definitely in a league of its own! Congrats H and sending Smooches!!!



Thank you, my friend!  I know how you atoll!!  My first light bag....kinda scary but so exciting


----------



## carlinha

hopiko said:


> Sorry that this may be duplicative to some of you who kindly joined my reveal, but I had to share the wait (and my glee)!!
> 
> Presenting: Miss Icy Blue...7 months, one week in the making!
> 
> Bleu Glacier Togo, Bleu Atoll Chèvre interior, Bleu Paon stitching, GHW B30...j'adore!
> View attachment 3408670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408663
> View attachment 3408665



Obsessed with your SO hopiko!!!!  You know I LOVE glacier [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

ashlie said:


> Omg!! I am in love with this. The colors you chose are so amazing [emoji7]



Thank you!  I love how the colors meshed!


bagidiotic said:


> Tres chic icy sweety
> Congrats


So icy. Thanks!


MsHermesAU said:


> Such an amazing SO  Congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## hopiko

carlinha said:


> Obsessed with your SO hopiko!!!!  You know I LOVE glacier [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️


Thank you, dear Carla! 

Can you believe this bag...so happy!  I was worried because I like to order chèvre but BG was not offered in chèvre. Malik's you, I was abscesses with this color and saw very little of it in the boutique.  I am so happy that I went with togo to get this color, it is perfect!


----------



## galex101404

hopiko said:


> Sorry that this may be duplicative to some of you who kindly joined my reveal, but I had to share the wait (and my glee)!!
> 
> Presenting: Miss Icy Blue...7 months, one week in the making!
> 
> Bleu Glacier Togo, Bleu Atoll Chèvre interior, Bleu Paon stitching, GHW B30...j'adore!
> View attachment 3408670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408663
> View attachment 3408665



This is one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen!! Congrats it's gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Kkho

Congrats Hopiko. Lovely lovely bag, esp the stitching. Enjoy !


----------



## Lvgirl71

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3392899
> 
> 
> View attachment 3392900
> 
> 
> [emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854][emoji854]



Gorgeous! What colors are these?


----------



## megt10

hopiko said:


> Sorry that this may be duplicative to some of you who kindly joined my reveal, but I had to share the wait (and my glee)!!
> 
> Presenting: Miss Icy Blue...7 months, one week in the making!
> 
> Bleu Glacier Togo, Bleu Atoll Chèvre interior, Bleu Paon stitching, GHW B30...j'adore!
> View attachment 3408670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408663
> View attachment 3408665


OMG, I love it. So fabulous. Huge congratulations.


----------



## hopiko

galex101404 said:


> This is one of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen!! Congrats it's gorgeous!!!!



Thank you!!



Kkho said:


> Congrats Hopiko. Lovely lovely bag, esp the stitching. Enjoy !



Thanks, Kkho, I struggled with the stitching so I am glad you like it.  I initially thought BA stitching but I was afraid that it would just blend so I went with a little more contrast and really love it.  It just makes the pale color of the bag pop a little bit!



megt10 said:


> OMG, I love it. So fabulous. Huge congratulations.



Thanks, dear Meg!!!


----------



## undeuxtrois

I picked up my Birkin two days ago - ordered End of February!
This was quit fast an I am absolutely happy as patience is nothing for me [emoji6]!


----------



## megt10

undeuxtrois said:


> I picked up my Birkin two days ago - ordered End of February!
> This was quit fast an I am absolutely happy as patience is nothing for me [emoji6]!


Wow, that is so fast! Pictures??? I am still waiting for mt B ordered 8 months ago.


----------



## hopiko

undeuxtrois said:


> I picked up my Birkin two days ago - ordered End of February!
> This was quit fast an I am absolutely happy as patience is nothing for me [emoji6]!


Congrats!  Please share!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

undeuxtrois said:


> I picked up my Birkin two days ago - ordered End of February!
> This was quit fast an I am absolutely happy as patience is nothing for me [emoji6]!


SHOW US!!!!!


----------



## undeuxtrois

Israeli_Flava said:


> SHOW US!!!!!






Here we go!!!
Nothing extraordinary BUT - today a classic black Birkin is sometimes harder to find than a candy colour and that's why we ordered her especially for me!


----------



## bagidiotic

undeuxtrois said:


> View attachment 3415857
> 
> 
> Here we go!!!
> Nothing extraordinary BUT - today a classic black Birkin is sometimes harder to find than a candy colour and that's why we ordered her especially for me!


Just curious is this a podium  order  or special  order?


----------



## undeuxtrois

bagidiotic said:


> Just curious is this a podium  order  or special  order?



Special order - I could have ordered a different colour inside or brushed hardware e.t.c but I choosed THIS classic specs because I wanted to have a Birkin which comes the most close to the original 'Birkin'-Birkin!


----------



## Serva1

undeuxtrois said:


> Special order - I could have ordered a different colour inside or brushed hardware e.t.c but I choosed THIS classic specs because I wanted to have a Birkin which comes the most close to the original 'Birkin'-Birkin!



Congrats undeuxtrois, a classic black B [emoji173]️ is something I also hope to add to my collection. Just curious, did yours come with the horseshoe stamp? Waiting for my black SO and it's also very black with only a small special detail. The options for the lining were not so much to my liking this time.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

undeuxtrois said:


> Special order - I could have ordered a different colour inside or brushed hardware e.t.c but I choosed THIS classic specs because I wanted to have a Birkin which comes the most close to the original 'Birkin'-Birkin!


Very shocking  unique  choice indeed
For a so
Congrats  your matching dream combo


----------



## undeuxtrois

Serva1 said:


> Congrats undeuxtrois, a classic black B [emoji173]️ is something I also hope to add to my collection. Just curious, did yours come with the horseshoe stamp? Waiting for my black SO and it's also very black with only a small special detail. The options for the lining were not so much to my liking this time.



No - unfortunately no horseshoe...I think because there isn't a special detail.I though about adding a pocket inside but in the end ended with the absolute classic specs.


----------



## duna

undeuxtrois said:


> *No - unfortunately no horseshoe...I* think because there isn't a special detail.I though about adding a pocket inside but in the end ended with the absolute classic specs.



They do keep changing things: I received a SO last year, single colour with no special details,  and it had the HSS.


----------



## periogirl28

duna said:


> They do keep changing things: I received a SO last year, single colour with no special details,  and it had the HSS.


Was it Chevré? Sorry I just noticed it's your TC Vert Fonce?


----------



## ANN-11

undeuxtrois said:


> View attachment 3415857
> 
> 
> Here we go!!!
> Nothing extraordinary BUT - today a classic black Birkin is sometimes harder to find than a candy colour and that's why we ordered her especially for me!


So classicccccccccccc. Gorgeous .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

undeuxtrois said:


> View attachment 3415857
> 
> 
> Here we go!!!
> Nothing extraordinary BUT - today a classic black Birkin is sometimes harder to find than a candy colour and that's why we ordered her especially for me!


Very sweet and classic indeed! It has a HSS? is it clemence B35?

I wanted the exact opposite specs of you... totally NOT traditional hahahahaha for my SOs I always choose bright color inside and out and chevre if it available in the colors I love. But like you, I wanted classic black in my colxn. I saved the classic for a non-SO black togo K28 in togo. Black is classy and under stated! Totally necessay! I did consider black chevre with pop interior last round though. I loooove chevre so much. It's the best leather on the planet hahahaha

Diversity in choices...it makes the world go round! And you can always make her POP with twillies if you desire.

ENJOY your black beauty!


----------



## duna

periogirl28 said:


> Was it Chevré? Sorry I just noticed it's your TC Vert Fonce?


yes, that's right!


----------



## Love_Couture

I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe. 



View attachment 3417432


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432


Just Love Sukura!!!! Even better in chevre! Congrats dear!


----------



## Love_Couture

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just Love Sukura!!!! Even better in chevre! Congrats dear!


Thank you very much.  I am on the cloud.


----------



## SandySummer

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432



Gorgeous!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432


Unique  contrasting 
Congrats on getting  your new so


----------



## LovEmAll

hopiko said:


> Sorry that this may be duplicative to some of you who kindly joined my reveal, but I had to share the wait (and my glee)!!
> 
> Presenting: Miss Icy Blue...7 months, one week in the making!
> 
> Bleu Glacier Togo, Bleu Atoll Chèvre interior, Bleu Paon stitching, GHW B30...j'adore!
> View attachment 3408670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408663
> View attachment 3408665



This is just stunning!  Could look at this beauty in every thread all day long!  Congrats again!


----------



## Serva1

undeuxtrois said:


> No - unfortunately no horseshoe...I think because there isn't a special detail.I though about adding a pocket inside but in the end ended with the absolute classic specs.



Thank you for answering. Enjoy your black beauty [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432



Congrats on your girlie SO. Love looking at the unique combos tPFers choose for their special bags.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## aynrand

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432



Fantastic and inspiring combo!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## perlerare

This little Birkin is quite beautiful.
Congrats on your SO!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432



*Rose sakura in chevre is so lovely. Congrats on a fabulous SO! *


----------



## ayc

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432



omg! gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## Hermezzy

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432


GASP! This is a breathtaking bag...just an absolute wonder!  The color + the hardware....and that it is in chevre...this is superlative!


----------



## LovetheLux

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432


Beautiful color! Congratulations!


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Does anyone live in Europe? I want to know how SO works. I talked to my SA and she said SO is for only invitation from Hermes in Paris only and only when you spend a lot of money with them. My local store said they didn't do that and I wonder how Hermes Paris will know how much you already spend with them? I just got 3 Birkin bags plus other things within 3 months this year from Paris and I wonder how long does it take for them eventually invite you to do SO? Anyone has any experience?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Does anyone live in Europe? I want to know how SO works. I talked to my SA and she said SO is for only invitation from Hermes in Paris only and only when you spend a lot of money with them. My local store said they didn't do that and I wonder how Hermes Paris will know how much you already spend with them? I just got 3 Birkin bags plus other things within 3 months this year from Paris and I wonder how long does it take for them eventually invite you to do SO? Anyone has any experience?



Bags don't count from my experience. It also depends on the location you are. Swiss as I am can get pretty competitive as other places like Singapore (not Europe). The SM will invite you for a SO. You can always mention you are looking for a special bag and see how they react. Being a good customer helps. VP and above get the invite. So it depends on how much you know the store, the people and how many different H items you love and have bought, not just leather. 
Again, this is my experience in my location. It took me an year and a few months to be invited.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I am supposed to have a SO. I gave the SM a list but go figure what is going on. My bag quota is far beyond reached normal levels. I think I will do a SO with my local SM but wondering if I go for K28 of 32 in retourne and if I do black or another darker colour. I want a pop of colour inside but nothing else. Any experiences? How different is K25 sellier which I have from K28 retourne? I am 5'2 and petite. I feel like big K's look on me very funny vs big B's.


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

Sarah_sarah said:


> Bags don't count from my experience. It also depends on the location you are. Swiss as I am can get pretty competitive as other places like Singapore (not Europe). The SM will invite you for a SO. You can always mention you are looking for a special bag and see how they react. Being a good customer helps. VP and above get the invite. So it depends on how much you know the store, the people and how many different H items you love and have bought, not just leather.
> Again, this is my experience in my location. It took me an year and a few months to be invited.



Thanks Sarah for your input. I am actually a H  customer for more than a year now and I just start to be interested in a SO. May I ask do you receive an invitation from your local store or directly from Paris? I asked them about SO and they explained to me as I mentioned before. I do have a good relationship with everyone at H and they all know me. I do spend money on various things not only the bags but also with accessories. I never thought of SO before until I saw a very nice SO bag that makes me drool. [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Thanks Sarah for your input. I am actually a H  customer for more than a year now and I just start to be interested in a SO. May I ask do you receive an invitation from your local store or directly from Paris? I asked them about SO and they explained to me as I mentioned before. I do have a good relationship with everyone at H and they all know me. I do spend money on various things not only the bags but also with accessories. I never thought of SO before until I saw a very nice SO bag that makes me drool. [emoji4]



I got my invite from my SM. I guess she knew ahead of time how many SO's she can do. Then she allocates them according to the criteria (VP or whatever one calls it). My store is a flagship so not sure if that matters, I think it counts into the equation. But it is also super competitive and not much fun in that way. 
It does not hurt to tell your SA or SM, if you have a good relationship with them, that you saw a beautiful SO at the store and are wondering when you can get one. I think that could be a nice way to enter into the discussion. I would bring it up with someone you have a good relationship with.


----------



## mrs.posh

ashopaholicgirl said:


> Does anyone live in Europe? I want to know how SO works. I talked to my SA and she said SO is for only invitation from Hermes in Paris only and only when you spend a lot of money with them. My local store said they didn't do that and I wonder how Hermes Paris will know how much you already spend with them? I just got 3 Birkin bags plus other things within 3 months this year from Paris and I wonder how long does it take for them eventually invite you to do SO? Anyone has any experience?



My number one rule on these things is "just ask nicely". The worst thing that could happen is they'd make some excuse i.e. Like what you're store said "invitation from Paris".

I just hope they are more straightforward! Making everyone be in this endless puzzle game..


----------



## Love_Couture

SandySummer said:


> Gorgeous!!!





bagidiotic said:


> Unique  contrasting
> Congrats on getting  your new so





Serva1 said:


> Congrats on your girlie SO. Love looking at the unique combos tPFers choose for their special bags.





aynrand said:


> Fantastic and inspiring combo!  Thanks for sharing!





perlerare said:


> This little Birkin is quite beautiful.
> Congrats on your SO!





GNIPPOHS said:


> *Rose sakura in chevre is so lovely. Congrats on a fabulous SO! *





ayc said:


> omg! gorgeous!  congrats!!





Hermezzy said:


> GASP! This is a breathtaking bag...just an absolute wonder!  The color + the hardware....and that it is in chevre...this is superlative!





LovetheLux said:


> Beautiful color! Congratulations!



Thank you all so much for sharing with me.  I am so happy with my SO.  I think I will wear this for the whole summer.


----------



## birkin10600

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432


Love pink sakura. This combo is TDF! Congrats!


----------



## lulilu

This requirement of contrast piping is upsetting.  It is not my style at all and I would walk away from the contrast interior.  NBD as I have SO'd single color bags in the past, just to get the color.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

lulilu said:


> This requirement of contrast piping is upsetting.  It is not my style at all and I would walk away from the contrast interior.  NBD as I have SO'd single color bags in the past, just to get the color.



I don't like the contrast piping either[emoji19] I just want a different color lining and maybe the straps and handles but definitely not piping. 

Does H change the SO rules every year? Cause I didn't know that a contrast piping is mandatory!


----------



## lulilu

mygoodies said:


> I don't like the contrast piping either[emoji19] I just want a different color lining and maybe the straps and handles but definitely not piping.
> 
> Does H change the SO rules every year? Cause I didn't know that a contrast piping is mandatory!



For me, contrast piping was always just one of the options, like contrast stitching etc.  Now people are being told Paris is requiring it per above posts.  It's always something, no?


----------



## ChaneLisette

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432


Congratulations on your beautiful RS B25!


----------



## mrs.posh

mygoodies said:


> I don't like the contrast piping either[emoji19] I just want a different color lining and maybe the straps and handles but definitely not piping.
> 
> Does H change the SO rules every year? Cause I didn't know that a contrast piping is mandatory!



Oh I thought it was strange that my SM told me last week that they cannot do SO that are just "solid" colors.
Apparently Paris doesn't allow them to do solid colors. They are required to sell something "different" and something that the store doesn't already sell. 

Me too, I hate contrast piping...I am hoping Paris is different!


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

mrs.posh said:


> My number one rule on these things is "just ask nicely". The worst thing that could happen is they'd make some excuse i.e. Like what you're store said "invitation from Paris".
> 
> I just hope they are more straightforward! Making everyone be in this endless puzzle game..



I know and I am getting used to how H likes to play the game. If they offer me something I like, I take it. If not, then no. I probably will get the one I like from a reseller though. I don't really need to have a SO but only that one that caught my attention.


----------



## lulilu

mrs.posh said:


> Oh I thought it was strange that my SM told me last week that they cannot do SO that are just "solid" colors.
> Apparently Paris doesn't allow them to do solid colors. They are required to sell something "different" and something that the store doesn't already sell.
> 
> Me too, I hate contrast piping...I am hoping Paris is different!



I guess it's constantly changing.  My SM SO'd me my charteuse birkin when that color was not available.  No other colors etc.  Also no horseshoe (my other SOs do).  There is at least one other member who has SO'd a solid color.


----------



## sparklyprincess

lulilu said:


> I guess it's constantly changing.  My SM SO'd me my charteuse birkin when that color was not available.  No other colors etc.  Also no horseshoe (my other SOs do).  There is at least one other member who has SO'd a solid color.



I have also done this in the past. No horseshoe stamp.


----------



## hopiko

undeuxtrois said:


> View attachment 3415857
> 
> 
> Here we go!!!
> Nothing extraordinary BUT - today a classic black Birkin is sometimes harder to find than a candy colour and that's why we ordered her especially for me!


Beautiful, classic, timeless, functional..congrats! .Enjoy!


----------



## hopiko

Love_Couture said:


> I am so in love. [emoji177] I waited for 8 months for this baby. I was kinda afraid the pink will be too light, but it actually comes out great with chèvre. May I present my SO B25 in pink Sakura with piping and interior in Etoupe.
> View attachment 3417430
> View attachment 3417431
> 
> View attachment 3417432



Love_C, this is such a sweet, pretty baby B!  I ❤️ It!  The RS is lovely in chèvre and so pretty with etoupe! You must be so happy with how she came out!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## arlv8500

hopiko said:


> Sorry that this may be duplicative to some of you who kindly joined my reveal, but I had to share the wait (and my glee)!!
> 
> Presenting: Miss Icy Blue...7 months, one week in the making!
> 
> Bleu Glacier Togo, Bleu Atoll Chèvre interior, Bleu Paon stitching, GHW B30...j'adore!
> View attachment 3408670
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408663
> View attachment 3408665




This is so beautiful!!!!!!!! Wow wow wowwwwie!


----------



## Lvgirl71

undeuxtrois said:


> View attachment 3415857
> 
> 
> Here we go!!!
> Nothing extraordinary BUT - today a classic black Birkin is sometimes harder to find than a candy colour and that's why we ordered her especially for me!



It seems more like a podium order. Does your bag have a Horse shoe stamp in the front?


----------



## ACTRESS

I ordered a SO in October 2013 and it came in last week. I also ordered a SO in October 2015 and I picked it up in June 2016.
B35 in Blue Electric Togo with Rose Sakura interior, contrast stitching, gold hardware


----------



## bagidiotic

ACTRESS said:


> View attachment 3420899
> View attachment 3420900
> View attachment 3420901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a SO in October 2013 and it came in last week. I also ordered a SO in October 2015 and I picked it up in June 2016.
> B35 in Blue Electric Togo with Rose Sakura interior, contrast stitching, gold hardware


Congratulations 
Stunning  combo


----------



## Sparkledolll

mygoodies said:


> I don't like the contrast piping either[emoji19] I just want a different color lining and maybe the straps and handles but definitely not piping.
> 
> Does H change the SO rules every year? Cause I didn't know that a contrast piping is mandatory!



There's no piping on K sellier so that's the way to go if they insist on contrast piping [emoji6]


----------



## Serva1

Natalie j said:


> There's no piping on K sellier so that's the way to go if they insist on contrast piping [emoji6]



Good point [emoji1]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

Natalie j said:


> There's no piping on K sellier so that's the way to go if they insist on contrast piping [emoji6]



Great idea except I prefer the Retourne but I guess if I ever got offered an SO think I might be very flexible LOL


----------



## periogirl28

Wow we are almost twins, mine is a 25 with brushed GHW! Congrats! 


ACTRESS said:


> View attachment 3420899
> View attachment 3420900
> View attachment 3420901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a SO in October 2013 and it came in last week. I also ordered a SO in October 2015 and I picked it up in June 2016.
> B35 in Blue Electric Togo with Rose Sakura interior, contrast stitching, gold hardware


----------



## mygoodies

ACTRESS said:


> View attachment 3420899
> View attachment 3420900
> View attachment 3420901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a SO in October 2013 and it came in last week. I also ordered a SO in October 2015 and I picked it up in June 2016.
> B35 in Blue Electric Togo with Rose Sakura interior, contrast stitching, gold hardware



WOW such a gorgeous combo!! Many congratulations!!! Totally worth the wait[emoji1376][emoji1376]


----------



## Nahreen

ACTRESS said:


> View attachment 3420899
> View attachment 3420900
> View attachment 3420901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a SO in October 2013 and it came in last week. I also ordered a SO in October 2015 and I picked it up in June 2016.
> B35 in Blue Electric Togo with Rose Sakura interior, contrast stitching, gold hardware



It is so lovely. Congratulations.


----------



## arlv8500

ACTRESS said:


> View attachment 3420899
> View attachment 3420900
> View attachment 3420901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a SO in October 2013 and it came in last week. I also ordered a SO in October 2015 and I picked it up in June 2016.
> B35 in Blue Electric Togo with Rose Sakura interior, contrast stitching, gold hardware



It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

ACTRESS said:


> View attachment 3420899
> View attachment 3420900
> View attachment 3420901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a SO in October 2013 and it came in last week. I also ordered a SO in October 2015 and I picked it up in June 2016.
> B35 in Blue Electric Togo with Rose Sakura interior, contrast stitching, gold hardware


 
Stunning blue beauty!  Lovely contrast!  BE is amazing in Togo!  Congrats, enjoy!


----------



## Love_Couture

birkin10600 said:


> Love pink sakura. This combo is TDF! Congrats!





ChaneLisette said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful RS B25!





hopiko said:


> Love_C, this is such a sweet, pretty baby B!  I ❤️ It!  The RS is lovely in chèvre and so pretty with etoupe! You must be so happy with how she came out!!  Congrats!!!



Thank you all so much for your kindest words.  I am very very happy with my new H addtion.


----------



## Love_Couture

ACTRESS said:


> I ordered a SO in October 2013 and it came in last week. I also ordered a SO in October 2015 and I picked it up in June 2016.
> B35 in Blue Electric Togo with Rose Sakura interior, contrast stitching, gold hardware


Superior combo!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I may have an SO  opportunity in the future and am considering my options. I really would like to do B35 Togo with a malachite exterior. I am flexible with interior and hardware (although I tend to favor gold hardware with malachite). Does anyone have any suggestions for an interior and hardware combination  with malachite?

The best I can think of at the moment is a malachite exterior, craie interior, craie piping, and gold hardware....

Saying that, I do realize that not every color or leather combo may be available....still dreaming though....

Thank you in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## sparklyprincess

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I may have an SO  opportunity in the future and am considering my options. I really would like to do B35 Togo with a malachite exterior. I am flexible with interior and hardware (although I tend to favor gold hardware with malachite). Does anyone have any suggestions for an interior and hardware combination  with malachite?
> 
> The best I can think of at the moment is a malachite exterior, craie interior, craie piping, and gold hardware....
> 
> Saying that, I do realize that not every color or leather combo may be available....still dreaming though....
> 
> Thank you in advance for your suggestions!



I think a strong blue would look pretty with malachite, and gold hardware. H always offers strong blues every season.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

sparklyprincess said:


> I think a strong blue would look pretty with malachite, and gold hardware. H always offers strong blues every season.



Thank you! You know, blue paon and blue electric did grow on me this past season......I'll look at these swatches next time I'm in the store...


----------



## Shiva2009

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Thank you! You know, blue paon and blue electric did grow on me this past season......I'll look at these swatches next time I'm in the store...


I am also thinking about malachite Kelly for this up coming SO if offered. I love craie but I think it is very hard to up clean especially if used as interior and piping. Personaly I would choose pink but I think any pop color will work. Good luck


----------



## QuelleFromage

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I may have an SO  opportunity in the future and am considering my options. I really would like to do B35 Togo with a malachite exterior. I am flexible with interior and hardware (although I tend to favor gold hardware with malachite). Does anyone have any suggestions for an interior and hardware combination  with malachite?
> 
> The best I can think of at the moment is a malachite exterior, craie interior, craie piping, and gold hardware....
> 
> Saying that, I do realize that not every color or leather combo may be available....still dreaming though....
> 
> Thank you in advance for your suggestions!



Well....
with a B the contrast interior shows much more than a K, so...
if you want a "pop" of color to show, I would say BE or Bleu Hydra or another strong blue as sparklyprincess says.
If you want a little less "pop" but still a striking contrast, I would do a dark navy blue like Bleu Nuit or similar, although this is harder to find for interior. 
If you want subtle and chic I would do a gray, Etain, Ardoise, etc. 
These kinds of choices allow Malachite to shine rather than competing with it. I don't know if Malachite is available this season but worth making a few ideal choices so you're npt paralyzed in front of the order form as I usually am!!

(I'm ignoring the piping idea because it's not being required per my SA in Paris. If you really want piping as well as interior, I could only suggest something tonal like Vert Anglais because I really dislike contrast piping - sorry!  )


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Shiva2009 said:


> I am also thinking about malachite Kelly for this up coming SO if offered. I love craie but I think it is very hard to up clean especially if used as interior and piping. Personaly I would choose pink but I think any pop color will work. Good luck



A bright pink is a good thought.....


----------



## SpicyTuna13

QuelleFromage said:


> Well....
> with a B the contrast interior shows much more than a K, so...
> if you want a "pop" of color to show, I would say BE or Bleu Hydra or another strong blue as sparklyprincess says.
> If you want a little less "pop" but still a striking contrast, I would do a dark navy blue like Bleu Nuit or similar, although this is harder to find for interior.
> If you want subtle and chic I would do a gray, Etain, Ardoise, etc.
> These kinds of choices allow Malachite to shine rather than competing with it. I don't know if Malachite is available this season but worth making a few ideal choices so you're npt paralyzed in front of the order form as I usually am!!
> 
> (I'm ignoring the piping idea because it's not being required per my SA in Paris. If you really want piping as well as interior, I could only suggest something tonal like Vert Anglais because I really dislike contrast piping - sorry!  )



Thank you for the suggestions! It really gives me some good food for thought. I tend to go the "safe" route and am considering a gray tone like etain.
The hubs really likes your idea of a navy blue interior. The contrast piping sort of scares me a bit, but I am trying to wander out of my safe zone. Thx again!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> Well....
> with a B the contrast interior shows much more than a K, so...
> if you want a "pop" of color to show, I would say BE or Bleu Hydra or another strong blue as sparklyprincess says.
> If you want a little less "pop" but still a striking contrast, I would do a dark navy blue like Bleu Nuit or similar, although this is harder to find for interior.
> If you want subtle and chic I would do a gray, Etain, Ardoise, etc.
> These kinds of choices allow Malachite to shine rather than competing with it. I don't know if Malachite is available this season but worth making a few ideal choices so you're npt paralyzed in front of the order form as I usually am!!
> 
> (I'm ignoring the piping idea because it's not being required per my SA in Paris. If you really want piping as well as interior, I could only suggest something tonal like Vert Anglais because I really dislike contrast piping - sorry!  )


What a fabulous post!


----------



## etoupebirkin

My dream SO is 24cm Himalayan croc Constance (extra long cross body strap) with the hammered Palladum Hardware and a Lagoon or Blue Atoll interior. I would also do the same specs for a 28cm Retourne Kelly.

It's a pipe dream though! But what a pipe dream!!!


----------



## rania1981

As promised here is my SO....7 months 2 weeks in the making and i'm absolutely thrilled on how it turned out..Rose sakura chevre with etoupe handles, straps, side and interior, brushed ghw


----------



## rania1981

Mod pics with brides de gala mousseline, love the pastel colors!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

rania1981 said:


> Mod pics with brides de gala mousseline, love the pastel colors!!


This is gorgeous!


----------



## arlv8500

rania1981 said:


> Mod pics with brides de gala mousseline, love the pastel colors!!



Super cute!


----------



## rania1981

ChaneLisette said:


> This is gorgeous!





arlv8500 said:


> Super cute!



Thank you lovelies!


----------



## mygoodies

rania1981 said:


> Mod pics with brides de gala mousseline, love the pastel colors!!



Wooohoooo!!! Wow 7 months ONLY!! She turns out very PRETTTTTYYY [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
ENJOYYYY [emoji1376][emoji317][emoji1376][emoji317]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ACTRESS said:


> View attachment 3420899
> View attachment 3420900
> View attachment 3420901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a SO in October 2013 and it came in last week. I also ordered a SO in October 2015 and I picked it up in June 2016.
> B35 in Blue Electric Togo with Rose Sakura interior, contrast stitching, gold hardware



Stunning! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## rania1981

mygoodies said:


> Wooohoooo!!! Wow 7 months ONLY!! She turns out very PRETTTTTYYY [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> ENJOYYYY [emoji1376][emoji317][emoji1376][emoji317]


Thank you my goodies! I tried to forget about this order so I wouldn't agonize about it...was very surprised how soon it came


----------



## bagidiotic

rania1981 said:


> As promised here is my SO....7 months 2 weeks in the making and i'm absolutely thrilled on how it turned out..Rose sakura chevre with etoupe handles, straps, side and interior, brushed ghw


2 superb  great colors  combination 
Simply  gorgeous 
Congrats


----------



## Serva1

rania1981 said:


> Mod pics with brides de gala mousseline, love the pastel colors!!



Your SO looks absolutely gorgeous on you. Perfect pairing with the moussie [emoji177]


----------



## rania1981

bagidiotic said:


> 2 superb  great colors  combination
> Simply  gorgeous
> Congrats


Thank you dear! Glad you approve hehe i must have second guessed my choice hundreds of times!


----------



## rania1981

Serva1 said:


> Your SO looks absolutely gorgeous on you. Perfect pairing with the moussie [emoji177]


Thanks Serva, this moussie is from 2011 and was still available at my store when I went to pick up So... how is that even possible!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> My dream SO is 24cm Himalayan croc Constance (extra long cross body strap) with the hammered Palladum Hardware and a Lagoon or Blue Atoll interior. I would also do the same specs for a 28cm Retourne Kelly.
> 
> It's a pipe dream though! But what a pipe dream!!!


OMG I'm there with you on that sista!!!!! YES!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Serva1

rania1981 said:


> Thanks Serva, this moussie is from 2011 and was still available at my store when I went to pick up So... how is that even possible!



Lucky day [emoji177]


----------



## princessmaggie

It's possible I've lost my mind since I'm already obsessed with planning my SO for January 2017!! I'm currently thinking a B30 in either Gris t or Gris mouette exterior (obsessed with both so don't know how to choose between them!) with brushed gold hardware and I think I would love a pop color interior-maybe a very bright pink? Or do I go more classic and do an etain or charcoal? This B would be my go to weekend bag rather than a work bag. Welcome any and all ideas from you wonderfully clever experienced SO lovelies!


----------



## Bagzzonly

princessmaggie said:


> It's possible I've lost my mind since I'm already obsessed with planning my SO for January 2017!! I'm currently thinking a B30 in either Gris t or Gris mouette exterior (obsessed with both so don't know how to choose between them!) with brushed gold hardware and I think I would love a pop color interior-maybe a very bright pink? Or do I go more classic and do an etain or charcoal? This B would be my go to weekend bag rather than a work bag. Welcome any and all ideas from you wonderfully clever experienced SO lovelies!



My SO, which is from 2013, sounds very much like what you're thinking... It's a bghw B30 GT chèvre with rose tyrien interior, piping and stitching.  Hope this gives you a visual to what you have in mind.  Have fun and best of luck!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## _pinkcow

SandySummer said:


> Now that I am home, more photos to upload! Thanks for the responses thus far I am so beyond excited. My wait was almost 8 months and perfect timing right before the end of June.
> Now here she is Ms Boogie Woogie Woogie!
> 
> View attachment 3393153
> 
> View attachment 3393155
> 
> View attachment 3393156
> 
> View attachment 3393158



Just saw this!!! Congrats on it!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## princessmaggie

wonger1024 said:


> My SO, which is from 2013, sounds very much like what you're thinking... It's a bghw B30 GT chèvre with rose tyrien interior, piping and stitching.  Hope this gives you a visual to what you have in mind.  Have fun and best of luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Oh my! How wonderful! That's what you call a dream come true! Thanks so much for sharing this beauty-she's incredible (& wonderful taste!)


----------



## hopiko

wonger1024 said:


> My SO, which is from 2013, sounds very much like what you're thinking... It's a bghw B30 GT chèvre with rose tyrien interior, piping and stitching.  Hope this gives you a visual to what you have in mind.  Have fun and best of luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is sooooo pretty!  I love it with the BGHW!  Subtle with a beautiful pop!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wonger1024 said:


> My SO, which is from 2013, sounds very much like what you're thinking... It's a bghw B30 GT chèvre with rose tyrien interior, piping and stitching.  Hope this gives you a visual to what you have in mind.  Have fun and best of luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


*THIS is jaw dropping.
Love it and will totally copy it if given the chance hahahahahaha*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ACTRESS said:


> View attachment 3420899
> View attachment 3420900
> View attachment 3420901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered a SO in October 2013 and it came in last week. I also ordered a SO in October 2015 and I picked it up in June 2016.
> B35 in Blue Electric Togo with Rose Sakura interior, contrast stitching, gold hardware


Love this combo so much!!!! Congrtas!!! 
Where's the other one? We wanna see that one too!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rania1981 said:


> Mod pics with brides de gala mousseline, love the pastel colors!!


Darling your SO is lovely and it was truly kismet to find the mooussie! Amazing pairing!!!


----------



## rania1981

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling your SO is lovely and it was truly kismet to find the mooussie! Amazing pairing!!!


Thank you dear IF!


----------



## hermesbos

Hi all. I have a question about next special order placement timing. Do you know when the next special order will start? I just reached out to my SA today and was informed the next special order has not yet open to place.


----------



## periogirl28

hermesbos said:


> Hi all. I have a question about next special order placement timing. Do you know when the next special order will start? I just reached out to my SA today and was informed the next special order has not yet open to place.



Sept/ Oct depending where your store is located I believe.


----------



## boboxu

hermesbos said:


> Hi all. I have a question about next special order placement timing. Do you know when the next special order will start? I just reached out to my SA today and was informed the next special order has not yet open to place.


Mine is around Nov/ Dec


----------



## hermesbos

Thanks for all your replies. I guess my SA did mention to check in September. I was just not patient enough...haha... I really hope they will often some pink colors for this upcoming round.


----------



## kat99

Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -

28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ouija board

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!



Where's that "fainting" smiley when I need it! This is a gorgeous combination with two of my favorite colors. Congratulations!!


----------



## Love_Couture

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!



Absolutely beautiful. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## rhm

megt10 said:


> Good to know. I keep drooling over other people's white bags and have said the same, that I would be scared to carry them. I have found my B's quite resilient and I am going to try not to worry about it if I in fact am offered the white B.



This is a comment from a while ago but I just wanted to share my experience in regards to being offered white colored b and k.
I was offered on 2 different occasions a birkin 30 and kelly 25 retourne both with gold hardware, craie, and swift.

At the time I was very resilient towards swift leather because of all the horror stories my friends told me about.

However, after getting a jige clutch in swift leather, all I can say is that I am regretting turning down both of these bags because I feel that color transfers are less likely with swift than togo or epsom. I feel that for grained leathers color transfers and dirts show more easily.

Hope your Hermes Fairy brings you a white bag soon so that I could vicariously live through you!


----------



## hopiko

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!


This is totally gorgeous!!!! I LOVE IT!!! long wait but well worth it!   Congrats!


----------



## audreylita

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!


Love the combo, beautiful!  

Enjoy.


----------



## ayc

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!


gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## Possum

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!


Congratulations @kat99! So beautiful


----------



## periogirl28

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!



It's perfect, this way or reversed. Congrats dear! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## suziez

Not sure if this is the correct place to post but I have searched the threads and cannot find any information, so here goes......If you are lucky enough to be asked if you want to place a so - when would that be>  in other words, what month?  Do i have to be a client for a specific period of time?  Thanks for any insight you can give me.


----------



## luxuryphile

Got a call from my SA , she said my bag is here! Can't believe it!! It's only been 4 months!!!


----------



## Shiva2009

luxuryphile said:


> Got a call from my SA , she said my bag is here! Can't believe it!! It's only been 4 months!!!


 oh, so they are coming........... SO EXCITED FOR YOU! WHAT COMBO ? REVEAL PLZZZZZ


----------



## Love_Couture

wonger1024 said:


> My SO, which is from 2013, sounds very much like what you're thinking... It's a bghw B30 GT chèvre with rose tyrien interior, piping and stitching.  Hope this gives you a visual to what you have in mind.  Have fun and best of luck!!


Beautiful color combo.  Congratulations!!!


----------



## sparklyprincess

luxuryphile said:


> Got a call from my SA , she said my bag is here! Can't believe it!! It's only been 4 months!!!



Sooo excited for you. This gives me hope that mine could be on its way to me soon too!!


----------



## luxuryphile

Just picked this baby up . It's etain and rouge grenat in Epsom with bghw!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## luxuryphile

sparklyprincess said:


> Sooo excited for you. This gives me hope that mine could be on its way to me soon too!!



Yes!! I placed the order at the end of April! Can't believe it's sooooo sooooon!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## luxuryphile

Shiva2009 said:


> oh, so they are coming........... SO EXCITED FOR YOU! WHAT COMBO ? REVEAL PLZZZZZ



I know!!! Thank you! Etain and rouge grenat. A very safe combo for my first SO [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Love_Couture

OMG!  This is so beautiful!!!  Huge congratulations!!!


----------



## orangeaddict

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!



Congrats!! I'm still waiting on mine. It's so beautiful!! I'm jealous [emoji8][emoji8]

Pretty close to yours. Anemone exterior in chèvre and blue electric inside.


----------



## Keren16

luxuryphile said:


> Just picked this baby up . It's etain and rouge grenat in Epsom with bghw!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453703
> View attachment 3453704



Absolutely BEAUTIFUL [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️

One of the prettiest combinations I've ever seen!
Enjoy[emoji898][emoji324][emoji41]


----------



## luxuryphile

Love_Couture said:


> OMG!  This is so beautiful!!!  Huge congratulations!!!



Thank you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## luxuryphile

Keren16 said:


> Absolutely BEAUTIFUL [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> One of the prettiest combinations I've ever seen!
> Enjoy[emoji898][emoji324][emoji41]



Thank you!!!  I'm all good to go for fall!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Keren16

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!



Than you for sharing [emoji92]
It was worth the wait!
I love any purple & these go well together 
Plus ... it's Chevre ... So elegant [emoji173]️


----------



## hopiko

luxuryphile said:


> Just picked this baby up . It's etain and rouge grenat in Epsom with bghw!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453703
> View attachment 3453704


Lovely contrast, very rich, pretty bag!  Congrats!  And only a 4 month wait...yahoo!!!!!


----------



## kat99

ouija board said:


> Where's that "fainting" smiley when I need it! This is a gorgeous combination with two of my favorite colors. Congratulations!!



Thank you so much! 



Love_Couture said:


> Absolutely beautiful. [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you! 



hopiko said:


> This is totally gorgeous!!!! I LOVE IT!!! long wait but well worth it!   Congrats!



Thank you! Yes it was long! 



audreylita said:


> Love the combo, beautiful!
> 
> Enjoy.



Thank you my friend :Smile1: I hope you're doing well, I'm sure you have some beautiful SOs on the way to you! 



ayc said:


> gorgeous!! congrats!!



Thank you! 



Possum said:


> Congratulations @kat99! So beautiful



Thank you! 



periogirl28 said:


> It's perfect, this way or reversed. Congrats dear! [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Thank you! Because of you I messaged my SA that I am interested in Cherche Midis next, just not sure when I'll ever be able to go see them! 



orangeaddict said:


> Congrats!! I'm still waiting on mine. It's so beautiful!! I'm jealous [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> Pretty close to yours. Anemone exterior in chèvre and blue electric inside.



Thank you!! I hope that yours will come soon then, maybe the Anemone chevre SOs are coming out now...I haven't seen too many others in chevre. Your combo sounds gorgeous. 



Keren16 said:


> Than you for sharing [emoji92]
> It was worth the wait!
> I love any purple & these go well together
> Plus ... it's Chevre ... So elegant [emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!


Just gorgeous dear!!! Really love both purples as well!!! Hoping one will be offered soon for the purple lovers who missed it years ago. Enjoy your beautiful chèvre baby!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

luxuryphile said:


> Just picked this baby up . It's etain and rouge grenat in Epsom with bghw!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453703
> View attachment 3453704


Holy wowiiwiwiwiwii!!!!! That's a stunner! And only 4 months!? That's awesome! 

I ordered a bag same timeframe so maybe soon for us April SO babies hahahah


----------



## lmmxmm423

A a


----------



## SandySummer

luxuryphile said:


> Just picked this baby up . It's etain and rouge grenat in Epsom with bghw!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453703
> View attachment 3453704



Gorgeous and amazing combo!


----------



## bagidiotic

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!


You own 2 hermes best purples  in one bag
Amazing  combo


----------



## bagidiotic

luxuryphile said:


> Just picked this baby up . It's etain and rouge grenat in Epsom with bghw!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453703
> View attachment 3453704


Very unique  
Lovely  pairing


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

luxuryphile said:


> Just picked this baby up . It's etain and rouge grenat in Epsom with bghw!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453703
> View attachment 3453704



Love this combo. Very pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

kat99 said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Yes it was long!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my friend :Smile1: I hope you're doing well, I'm sure you have some beautiful SOs on the way to you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Because of you I messaged my SA that I am interested in Cherche Midis next, just not sure when I'll ever be able to go see them!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I hope that yours will come soon then, maybe the Anemone chevre SOs are coming out now...I haven't seen too many others in chevre. Your combo sounds gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!



I look forward to being Cherche Midi twins/ cousins! [emoji8]


----------



## boo1689

kat99 said:


> Sharing my SO which I finally got to see almost two years after placing -
> 
> 28 Retourne Kelly, Anemone exterior/Iris interior, chevre with PH. I love both these purples so much I would have been equally happy with the bag reversed, Iris outside Anemone inside lol!



Wow~~~~ this is absolutely stunning Kat! Congrats !


----------



## boo1689

luxuryphile said:


> Just picked this baby up . It's etain and rouge grenat in Epsom with bghw!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453703
> View attachment 3453704



This is so sophisticated and elegant ! Very very pretty combo ~ congrats !!


----------



## boo1689

The quickest SO in the family - 9 months wait[emoji847]

Dear Sis got her 25 black chèvre b with rose Sakura lining and piping w/ brushed phw [emoji4]


----------



## doves75

boo1689 said:


> The quickest SO in the family - 9 months wait[emoji847]
> 
> Dear Sis got her 25 black chèvre b with rose Sakura lining and piping w/ brushed phw [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3456632



Congratulations on your speedy SO arrival. She's so cute!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boo1689 said:


> The quickest SO in the family - 9 months wait[emoji847]
> 
> Dear Sis got her 25 black chèvre b with rose Sakura lining and piping w/ brushed phw [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3456632


*Oh wow I love this one Boo!!! Such a lil cutie with her sukura details!!!*


----------



## mp4

boo1689 said:


> The quickest SO in the family - 9 months wait[emoji847]
> 
> Dear Sis got her 25 black chèvre b with rose Sakura lining and piping w/ brushed phw [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3456632



Congrats dear!  What a cutie!


----------



## mp4

My SO finally showed up just shy of 2 years and it was wrong    Hermes 3 me 0

Disappointing!


----------



## Shiva2009

mp4 said:


> My SO finally showed up just shy of 2 years and it was wrong    Hermes 3 me 0
> 
> Disappointing!


Oh! Sorry , what was wrong?


----------



## periogirl28

mp4 said:


> My SO finally showed up just shy of 2 years and it was wrong    Hermes 3 me 0
> 
> Disappointing!



Oh no, sorrt to hear this. To wait and wait and not have it just perfect is sad.


----------



## periogirl28

boo1689 said:


> The quickest SO in the family - 9 months wait[emoji847]
> 
> Dear Sis got her 25 black chèvre b with rose Sakura lining and piping w/ brushed phw [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3456632



Congrats to your sis! [emoji175]


----------



## Serva1

mp4 said:


> My SO finally showed up just shy of 2 years and it was wrong    Hermes 3 me 0
> 
> Disappointing!



I'm sorry to hear it was all wrong and disappointing after such a long wait. What went wrong?


----------



## applebeary

Does anyone have the list of what is available to order for chevre? Is blue electrique or rose sakura available in chevre and  for SO the next time SM go to Paris early next year?


----------



## mp4

Serva1 said:


> I'm sorry to hear it was all wrong and disappointing after such a long wait. What went wrong?



Contrasting piping...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jacquies

mp4 said:


> Contrasting piping...


Please give details on what you ordered vs what they sent. It would be helpful to us all. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## ayc

mp4 said:


> My SO finally showed up just shy of 2 years and it was wrong    Hermes 3 me 0
> 
> Disappointing!


OH NO!! sorry to hear that... are they going to resubmit your order?  I have heard that sometimes the order can be  changed at Paris...


----------



## marbella8

luxuryphile said:


> Just picked this baby up . It's etain and rouge grenat in Epsom with bghw!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453703
> View attachment 3453704



What a great combo. I would never have thought of them together, it is really beautiful!!!


----------



## marbella8

wonger1024 said:


> My SO, which is from 2013, sounds very much like what you're thinking... It's a bghw B30 GT chèvre with rose tyrien interior, piping and stitching.  Hope this gives you a visual to what you have in mind.  Have fun and best of luck!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wow, wow, wow!


----------



## Serva1

mp4 said:


> Contrasting piping...



I'm so sorry they did that, because imo it changes the entire look of the bag. I ordered my first SO with contrast piping and even if I love my bag I should have ordered it without it, when it still was possible. With some colour combos the contrast piping gets imo too dominant. I totally get your feelings after such a long wait. I hope it's not your only SO, because it's still a very special bag...I hope you eventually can put these feelings aside, hugs [emoji173]️


----------



## carlinha

mp4 said:


> My SO finally showed up just shy of 2 years and it was wrong    Hermes 3 me 0
> 
> Disappointing!



OMG *mp4 *i am so so sorry to hear this, how heartbreaking!!!  you must be so disappointed!  are they giving you an opportunity to reorder the same SO, the correct version this time?


----------



## QuelleFromage

mp4 said:


> Contrasting piping...


So sorry. I don't like that look either and if my SOs came in like that I'd be so sad...will they replace? They should of course!


----------



## Keren16

QuelleFromage said:


> So sorry. I don't like that look either and if my SOs came in like that I'd be so sad...will they replace? They should of course!



I always love your thoughts.
They are very constructive[emoji106]


----------



## mp4

carlinha said:


> OMG *mp4 *i am so so sorry to hear this, how heartbreaking!!!  you must be so disappointed!  are they giving you an opportunity to reorder the same SO, the correct version this time?



I didn't want to sidetrack the thread with my disappointment.  I mainly wanted to give hope to those still waiting many moons for SOs to show up.  I know they definitely gave me hope!

Thanks C and others for the kind words.  (Truth be told, I still can't figure out how to multiquote on any of my devices!!!) I'm confident my store will do what they can, but one thing I am supremely confident about is all options involve more waiting.


----------



## bagidiotic

mp4 said:


> My SO finally showed up just shy of 2 years and it was wrong    Hermes 3 me 0
> 
> Disappointing!


How annoying and disappointing
I am sure you'll get to reorder soon


----------



## Shiva2009

I am wondering if anyone has received any SO placed in April yet?


----------



## hermesbos

Hi, has anyone placed a SO for this term yet? My SA said would let me know when to place,  and I tought it would be September. Does anyone know when? Thanks


----------



## boboxu

Shiva2009 said:


> I am wondering if anyone has received any SO placed in April yet?


I placed one in April too and likely it won't be here til end of year at least


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shiva2009 said:


> I am wondering if anyone has received any SO placed in April yet?


Yes, someone posted that they ordered in April and receive their order. Too lazy to look back for the post but the answer is yes. The reason I remember that random fact is bc I also ordered in April and would be like WOW if it came this fast....


----------



## Meta

Shiva2009 said:


> I am wondering if anyone has received any SO placed in April yet?


@luxuryphile posted hers here.  Epsom and both colors are currently available.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrs.shopaholic

will next years SO be offered in April if the store only offers them once a year? TIA


----------



## QuelleFromage

mrs.shopaholic said:


> will next years SO be offered in April if the store only offers them once a year? TIA


I haven't heard that it will be only once a year next year - were you told this?


----------



## mrs.shopaholic

QuelleFromage said:


> I haven't heard that it will be only once a year next year - were you told this?


My local store told me this in the US. Thanks.


----------



## VickyB

mrs.shopaholic said:


> My local store told me this in the US. Thanks.



Good to know - thanks! Last order placed in April so 5 months into the waiting game!


----------



## PIPET83

HI EVERYONE, GOOD NEWS, I JUST PLACED MY NEW SPECIAL ORDER. JAUNE D,OR WITH PAON PIPPING AND INTERIOR. EPSOM PALADIUM BRUSHED HARDWARE SIZE 40 =)

THE NEXT WEEK SO CAN BE PLACED.

COLORS I REMEMBERED, A LOT OF BLUES, ROUGE GRANATE. JAUNE D,OR AND MOUTARD, NOTHING REALLY SPECIAL THIS SEASON. I THINK SPECIAL COLORS OR SEASONAL COLORS NOW ARE JUST FOR PODIUM. I WAS EXPECTING LIME.  STILL WAITING TWO SO PLACED LAST SEASON.


----------



## rwy_ma

PIPET83 said:


> HI EVERYONE, GOOD NEWS, I JUST PLACED MY NEW SPECIAL ORDER. JAUNE D,OR WITH PAON PIPPING AND INTERIOR. EPSOM PALADIUM BRUSHED HARDWARE SIZE 40 =)
> 
> THE NEXT WEEK SO CAN BE PLACED.
> 
> COLORS I REMEMBERED, A LOT OF BLUES, ROUGE GRANATE. JAUNE D,OR AND MOUTARD, NOTHING REALLY SPECIAL THIS SEASON. I THINK SPECIAL COLORS OR SEASONAL COLORS NOW ARE JUST FOR PODIUM. I WAS EXPECTING LIME.  STILL WAITING TWO SO PLACED LAST SEASON.



Wow! Thanks for your good news  Any pink or purple this time?


----------



## PIPET83

rwy_ma said:


> Wow! Thanks for your good news  Any pink or purple this time?


Hello, purple this time not available and pink i cant remember. Rouge H not available.


----------



## QuelleFromage

PIPET83 said:


> Hello, purple this time not available and pink i cant remember. Rouge H not available.


Rouge H is available, I just ordered it. Avail in Clemence, Epsom, Sombrero I believe and for linings in chèvre. Raisin also available for purples.


----------



## princessmaggie

QuelleFromage said:


> Rouge H is available, I just ordered it. Avail in Clemence, Epsom, Sombrero I believe and for linings in chèvre. Raisin also available for purples.



Are these SO's taking place now in the USA? I was told last month I could have an SO on the next round so if this is it I need to get in the store!!


----------



## Hermazed

QuelleFromage said:


> Rouge H is available, I just ordered it. Avail in Clemence, Epsom, Sombrero I believe and for linings in chèvre. Raisin also available for purples.



Hi QuelleFromage, did you recall if there were any pinks at all? TIA


----------



## Meta

QuelleFromage said:


> Rouge H is available, I just ordered it. Avail in Clemence, Epsom, Sombrero I believe and for linings in chèvre. Raisin also available for purples.


May I ask if you placed your order in France or US?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hermazed said:


> Hi QuelleFromage, did you recall if there were any pinks at all? TIA



I could have sworn something was available because I wanted Rose Lipstick or Rose Shocking stitching and those were not available. Let me see if I can get my SA to text me the order form.



weN84 said:


> May I ask if you placed your order in France or US?



Paris  Rouge H was available in 2015 and this year (or at least you could order it - I STILL don't have ANY of my SOs!).


----------



## rwy_ma

PIPET83 said:


> Hello, purple this time not available and pink i cant remember. Rouge H not available.



Thanks for your info love  can't wait for my turn!!!


----------



## rwy_ma

QuelleFromage said:


> Rouge H is available, I just ordered it. Avail in Clemence, Epsom, Sombrero I believe and for linings in chèvre. Raisin also available for purples.



Thx for your info too. I was hoping they will have purple other than raisin this round >_<


----------



## Meta

QuelleFromage said:


> Paris  Rouge H was available in 2015 and this year (or at least you could order it - I STILL don't have ANY of my SOs!).


Thank you! I asked my SA if she's received any Chevre SO of late and the response was negative. She said the latest she received was Swift and prior to that Clemence.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

weN84 said:


> Thank you! I asked my SA if she's received any Chevre SO of late and the response was negative. She said the latest she received was Swift and prior to that Clemence.


Ouch! Only one of my SOs is chèvre. I'm kinda resigned to it never showing up. If any of them show up at this point it is a bonus, but I keep trying


----------



## Meta

QuelleFromage said:


> Ouch! Only one of my SOs is chèvre. I'm kinda resigned to it never showing up. If any of them show up at this point it is a bonus, but I keep trying


I hear you! Perhaps this coming SO I might try Evercolor instead. Do share if you know what colors are available for that.


----------



## Hermazed

QuelleFromage said:


> I could have sworn something was available because I wanted Rose Lipstick or Rose Shocking stitching and those were not available. Let me see if I can get my SA to text me the order form.
> 
> 
> 
> Paris  Rouge H was available in 2015 and this year (or at least you could order it - I STILL don't have ANY of my SOs!).



Thank you! I would love rose lipstick or Rose shocking! I am quite new to this and I see you have placed a few SOs, my SA mentioned SOs are available around Mar/Apr and Sept/Oct, if a SO is placed Mar/Apr and hasn't come in, would you be able to place another Sept/Oct or it depends on your SA or store in Paris?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hermazed said:


> Thank you! I would love rose lipstick or Rose shocking! I am quite new to this and I see you have placed a few SOs, my SA mentioned SOs are available around Mar/Apr and Sept/Oct, if a SO is placed Mar/Apr and hasn't come in, would you be able to place another Sept/Oct or it depends on your SA or store in Paris?


Totally depends on your SA/SM. A lot of people on this thread are waiting for 4 or more SOs. I now have three placed in a year and a half, probably out of pity  but that wait isn't particularly long.  My fear is they all come in at once


----------



## Hermazed

QuelleFromage said:


> Totally depends on your SA/SM. A lot of people on this thread are waiting for 4 or more SOs. I now have three placed in a year and a half, probably out of pity  but that wait isn't particularly long.  My fear is they all come in at once



Wow thanks for your info! I'm sure it won't be too long to go for you! Things come when you least expect it[emoji6] can't wait to see!


----------



## AvrilShower

I made a special order last November still no where to be seen... the wait is like a game. I almost forgot about it and kept buying other bags


----------



## Kelly Banana

Hi everyone, I picked up my Bleu Saphir alligator strap 2 days ago at H boutique (Pacific Place, Hong Kong).  Took almost 6 months.  It is now a very beautiful companion to my GM Cape Cod, love them together every minute


----------



## bedhead

QuelleFromage said:


> Rouge H is available, I just ordered it. Avail in Clemence, Epsom, Sombrero I believe and for linings in chèvre. Raisin also available for purples.


Do you recall if Blue Electric was available, and if so in which leathers? Thanks! I'm still waiting for last November's SO, but I might try to tak my SA & SM to let me get a second one if the right leather is available.


----------



## sajapa

SS17 colour for SO


----------



## sajapa

This time the choice for colour, stitching, piping combination is clearer than last season


----------



## princessmaggie

sajapa said:


> View attachment 3476644
> 
> SS17 colour for SO


You're amazing for sharing this! Thank you so much!


----------



## fatcat2523

sajapa said:


> View attachment 3476644
> 
> SS17 colour for SO



Thank you for the info


----------



## ChaneLisette

sajapa said:


> View attachment 3476644
> 
> SS17 colour for SO


Wow! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Love_Couture

Thank you very much for the info.


----------



## StyleEyes

sajapa said:


> View attachment 3476644
> 
> SS17 colour for SO



Thank you Sajapa!!  Looks like no Rouge H there though. [emoji22]
I got my hopes up a bit when there was talk of it being possible this round. [emoji30]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hermazed

Thank you Sajapa for sharing! Wish there were more pinks..


----------



## Meta

@sajapa THANK YOU so much for sharing these with us! 

Would you by any chance have intel on the lining as well? 

And reposting the image for the options so that we don't have to tilt our heads (or at least I did!)


----------



## ayc

sajapa said:


> View attachment 3476646
> 
> This time the choice for colour, stitching, piping combination is clearer than last season




you are awesome!! thank you so much!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

StyleEyes said:


> Thank you Sajapa!!  Looks like no Rouge H there though. [emoji22]
> I got my hopes up a bit when there was talk of it being possible this round. [emoji30]


I ordered Rouge H Clemence, but it was over the phone in Europe. My order forms look a lot different than that one.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sajapa said:


> View attachment 3476644
> 
> SS17 colour for SO


Thank you for posting! My mind is racing now.... hahahaha
Ohhhhhh Rose Azalea..... How I dream of youuuuuuuu......


----------



## Anchanel79

sajapa said:


> View attachment 3476646
> 
> This time the choice for colour, stitching, piping combination is clearer than last season


You are awesome. Thank you


----------



## carlinha

sajapa said:


> View attachment 3476644
> 
> SS17 colour for SO


this is amazing, thank you so much for sharing!!!


----------



## Serva1

Thank you sajapa for posting the detailed info about SOs SS2017. Very exciting to be able to start planning for a new bag [emoji3] This really put a smile on my face!


----------



## VickyB

sajapa said:


> View attachment 3476646
> 
> This time the choice for colour, stitching, piping combination is clearer than last season



Thanks! Is this a non US combination sheet? Many many of these options were not available when I placed my last US  SO in April. Perhaps they are now available in the US for this current SO round? Thanks!


----------



## sajapa

This is the chart for lining and stitching as well


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sajapa said:


> View attachment 3477304
> 
> This is the chart for lining and stitching as well


You are amazing!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## sajapa

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you for posting! My mind is racing now.... hahahaha
> Ohhhhhh Rose Azalea..... How I dream of youuuuuuuu......



Rose azalea is my favourite too! Which option will you order with the Rose Azalea ?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sajapa said:


> Rose azalea is my favourite too! Which option will you order with the Rose Azalea ?


Hmmm well my mind has been racing all nite since last nite about that very issue... I have a Rose Shocking B ghw and another Rose something GHW (not telling heehee) coming soon... so I'm thinking of PHW on this bag and I'm not sure the configuration yet. I really want a C24 so I may go for that since the leather option is epsom. As far as the interior...not entirely sure but it will have contrast stitching for sure =)  But I don't want too dramatic of a contrast so my options are pretty limited but there are a few nice ones...

I'm wondering what Rose GHW would look like on Azalea? Too much pink???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Has anyone received their SO C24 from last SO period yet???? If so, please post a pic!!!! Dying to see one! Especially with the RGHW...


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Has anyone received their SO C24 from last SO period yet???? If so, please post a pic!!!! Dying to see one! Especially with the RGHW...



I don't think 24 was available last round. Only the mini (18) size. HTH!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> I don't think 24 was available last round. Only the mini (18) size. HTH!


Not true (in the US). I was offered one and a friend placed an order for one.


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> Not true (in the US).


Oh I see, I was was told only size 18. I think it might have been the leather and colour I was looking at! Thanks for the intel!


----------



## princessmaggie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Has anyone received their SO C24 from last SO period yet???? If so, please post a pic!!!! Dying to see one! Especially with the RGHW...



I hugged my SM (surprised him a little?) when he told me my C24 wish had been granted with a PO in rghw!! Can it hurry up & get here pleassssssse!!


----------



## StyleEyes

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered Rouge H Clemence, but it was over the phone in Europe. My order forms look a lot different than that one.



Thank you QF!  I'll have to check in with my SA to see if this is possible.


----------



## mrs.posh

hermesbos said:


> Hi, has anyone placed a SO for this term yet? My SA said would let me know when to place,  and I tought it would be September. Does anyone know when? Thanks



SM said before Christmas...its been too long...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

princessmaggie said:


> I hugged my SM (surprised him a little?) when he told me my C24 wish had been granted with a PO in rghw!! Can it hurry up & get here pleassssssse!!


Yes please H Gods hurry on her c24!!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

StyleEyes said:


> Thank you QF!  I'll have to check in with my SA to see if this is possible.


I asked and my SM said that the FW colors were "available for this placement"?! I don't know what she meant (and goodness knows my French could be the issue), but I rarely contradict a Paris SM  However - my request was for Box if possible (I was told you can ask, sometimes it happens) with Clemence as the alternative on my order sheet (K28), so perhaps my order is unusual. I am extremely excited as I asked for something rather radical


----------



## princessmaggie

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes please H Gods hurry on her c24!!!!


For everyone's sake!! I'm a little bit obsessed with 3 things right now. 1. Your beautiful Gris mouette!! & 2. Getting my hands on this Constance! & 3. now plotting this SO! I don't think I've seen evercolor in the flesh-does anyone have any thoughts on this leather as the color choices look good. I'm thinking for a B30 this time round.


----------



## mp4

I'm bumping this thread since it's order season!

I'm pretty sure about my order...except contrast stitching


----------



## VickyB

VickyB said:


> Thanks! Is this a non US combination sheet? Many many of these options were not available when I placed my last US  SO in April. Perhaps they are now available in the US for this current SO round? Thanks!



Thanks in advance for any info on my above question! It's just that this combination sheet is different than any I've seen in the US. Thanks!!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

princessmaggie said:


> For everyone's sake!! I'm a little bit obsessed with 3 things right now. 1. Your beautiful Gris mouette!! & 2. Getting my hands on this Constance! & 3. now plotting this SO! I don't think I've seen evercolor in the flesh-does anyone have any thoughts on this leather as the color choices look good. I'm thinking for a B30 this time round.


I've seen evercolor, it's common for Toolbox.  I don't own anything in it (had an ever*grain* Kelly once for literally a week!) , but it has a really nice hand. It's fairly smooth and supple but more grained than, say, Swift, and not as smooshy. SAs have recommended it as better than Swift for Toolbox (but I have had no issues with Swift, I LOVE it). Overall I'd say it's a lovely leather and takes color very well. I am sure someone with an evercolor bag can be more useful


----------



## QuelleFromage

mp4 said:


> I'm bumping this thread since it's order season!
> 
> I'm pretty sure about my order...except contrast stitching


I can only say that I always chicken out on contrast stitching, and then I regret it! I have a So Flash and I love the contrast on it....and I have seen some amazing combos in members' SOs...go for it!!


----------



## bagidiotic

mp4 said:


> I'm bumping this thread since it's order season!
> 
> I'm pretty sure about my order...except contrast stitching


Go for it 
Esp  little  details  making  it more outstanding  outlined


----------



## carlinha

periogirl28 said:


> Oh I see, I was was told only size 18. I think it might have been the leather and colour I was looking at! Thanks for the intel!


i think for doblis it was only available in the mini 18 cm.... swift, and i would think epsom as well (?), were available in the 24 cm


----------



## carlinha

VickyB said:


> Thanks in advance for any info on my above question! It's just that this combination sheet is different than any I've seen in the US. Thanks!!!!


this is the list for the upcoming Fall 2016 SO, so this past April (spring) SO list had different options


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## footlocker

QuelleFromage said:


> I asked and my SM said that the FW colors were "available for this placement"?! I don't know what she meant (and goodness knows my French could be the issue), but I rarely contradict a Paris SM  However - my request was for Box if possible (I was told you can ask, sometimes it happens) with Clemence as the alternative on my order sheet (K28), so perhaps my order is unusual. I am extremely excited as I asked for something rather radical


I tried it before.  I requested for vert fonce/indigo 2-tone box B40 however Paris declined.  Then I asked if they could do vert fonce box B40 with indigo interior.  They also denied my request.  Finally, they gave me vert fonce box B40 (as shown in my avatar).  As per my SA, this was also a special order (because it is not in the collection at that time) but not fall under the two-tone category.   So, given it is a special order it doesnt bear the horse-shoe stamp.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmm well my mind has been racing all nite since last nite about that very issue... I have a Rose Shocking B ghw and another Rose something GHW (not telling heehee) coming soon... so I'm thinking of PHW on this bag and I'm not sure the configuration yet. I really want a C24 so I may go for that since the leather option is epsom. As far as the interior...not entirely sure but it will have contrast stitching for sure =)  But I don't want too dramatic of a contrast so my options are pretty limited but there are a few nice ones...
> 
> I'm wondering what Rose GHW would look like on Azalea? Too much pink???



IF, there is NEVER too much pink. [emoji177][emoji6]


----------



## mp4

QuelleFromage said:


> I can only say that I always chicken out on contrast stitching, and then I regret it! I have a So Flash and I love the contrast on it....and I have seen some amazing combos in members' SOs...go for it!!





bagidiotic said:


> Go for it
> Esp  little  details  making  it more outstanding  outlined



Thank you both!  I was hoping for a little special detail!  I'm waiting to hear the options for stitching.

Is anyone around 5'4" and have ordered a custom length straps for K28?  I want a cross body strap.


----------



## bagidiotic

mp4 said:


> Thank you both!  I was hoping for a little special detail!  I'm waiting to hear the options for stitching.
> 
> Is anyone around 5'4" and have ordered a custom length straps for K28?  I want a cross body strap.


Yes I just order a strap of 90cm  for my new so sellier  28 and 25


----------



## RyukkuX

Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!


----------



## ashlie

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!



Oh my!! That's is so beautiful. [emoji7] congrats!!


----------



## bagidiotic

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!


Blown away  gorgeusssssss


----------



## Love_Couture

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!


So beautiful!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## orangeaddict

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!



Congrats! It's gorgeous !!


----------



## ayc

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!



Gorgeous!! congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG show stopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can we see the interior too???


----------



## aynrand

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!


If only I could give this more than one thumbs-up.  I really like.  Congratulations


----------



## ehy12

Super gorgeous!! Eeeeekkkkkss!! Love!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## QuelleFromage

footlocker said:


> I tried it before.  I requested for vert fonce/indigo 2-tone box B40 however Paris declined.  Then I asked if they could do vert fonce box B40 with indigo interior.  They also denied my request.  Finally, they gave me vert fonce box B40 (as shown in my avatar).  As per my SA, this was also a special order (because it is not in the collection at that time) but not fall under the two-tone category.   So, given it is a special order it doesnt bear the horse-shoe stamp.


Most one-color SOs do bear the horseshoe now. Mine is two colors.
It's def possible (in the sense that it's not utterly, totally impossible)   to order box in Paris - you are just at the whim of the SM and then the atelier, and if they substitute then you are out of luck


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My last SO was done super fast. Granted this one will be from another place, I wonder if contrast stitching will take longer? I hear all kinds of stories regarding time. 
I am also not sure what I want exactly which definitely doesn't help. Definitely a K28 with GHW this time. But chevre is not possible for my store. And I don't want to do epsom. Hard times. I feel I need another sellier. So dark colours, GHW, not sure of leather choice, and second colour will be a pop. Any suggestions?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

etoupebirkin said:


> My dream SO is 24cm Himalayan croc Constance (extra long cross body strap) with the hammered Palladum Hardware and a Lagoon or Blue Atoll interior. I would also do the same specs for a 28cm Retourne Kelly.
> 
> It's a pipe dream though! But what a pipe dream!!!



What a dream [emoji178]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sarah_sarah said:


> My last SO was done super fast. Granted this one will be from another place, I wonder if contrast stitching will take longer? I hear all kinds of stories regarding time.
> I am also not sure what I want exactly which definitely doesn't help. Definitely a K28 with GHW this time. But chevre is not possible for my store. And I don't want to do epsom. Hard times. I feel I need another sellier. So dark colours, GHW, not sure of leather choice, and second colour will be a pop. Any suggestions?


Sombrero? BEAUTIFUL in sellier although not super hardy. Or you can do Togo sellier although my Togo sellier order is RATHER long in coming!




mp4 said:


> Thank you both!  I was hoping for a little special detail!  I'm waiting to hear the options for stitching.
> 
> Is anyone around 5'4" and have ordered a custom length straps for K28?  I want a cross body strap.


When you place your order you can specify any strap length. I think standard is around 85 cm (??) which for me at 5'1" is just a little too short for real cross body. I'd measure the length of a strap you like.


----------



## Darma

mp4 said:


> Thank you both!  I was hoping for a little special detail!  I'm waiting to hear the options for stitching.
> 
> Is anyone around 5'4" and have ordered a custom length straps for K28?  I want a cross body strap.



I am 5'5" and ordered a cross body strap for my BBK 32 last year.  I've been waiting for 15 months, but there is no line of sight yet.  If I remember it correctly, the length I chose is 100 cm.


----------



## ANN-11

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!


TDF


----------



## RyukkuX

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG show stopper!!!!!!!!!!!!!! can we see the interior too???


I will take a picture tomorrow if I get home before the sunsets. I detest taking pictures under artificial light haha.


----------



## LovEmAll

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!



Wow....this is just gorgeous...[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Congrats on these beauties


----------



## mp4

bagidiotic said:


> Yes I just order a strap of 90cm  for my new so sellier  28 and 25


Thank you!


----------



## mp4

QuelleFromage said:


> Sombrero? BEAUTIFUL in sellier although not super hardy. Or you can do Togo sellier although my Togo sellier order is RATHER long in coming!
> 
> 
> 
> When you place your order you can specify any strap length. I think standard is around 85 cm (??) which for me at 5'1" is just a little too short for real cross body. I'd measure the length of a strap you like.



That was my next step.  I need to unbox some bags!


----------



## carlinha

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!


stunning!!!!


----------



## VickyB

carlinha said:


> this is the list for the upcoming Fall 2016 SO, so this past April (spring) SO list had different options



Thanks so very much!! I have bags in many of the colors this round and none of the others really make me sing.


----------



## StyleEyes

Omg, y'all!!! I got the callllll.
 And it was VERY early!  The SAs were buzzing about saying  "But it came so fast?! This must be a record!"
Not sure if that's true, but all I know is I'm soooooo happy!!  It's gorgeous. Sorry no pics tonight, but Im gonna try and do a reveal tomorrow.


----------



## Serva1

Amazing StyleEyes, looking forward seeing your reveal!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

StyleEyes said:


> Omg, y'all!!! I got the callllll.
> And it was VERY early!  The SAs were buzzing about saying  "But it came so fast?! This must be a record!"
> Not sure if that's true, but all I know is I'm soooooo happy!!  It's gorgeous. Sorry no pics tonight, but Im gonna try and do a reveal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479384


Wowzers!!! Like lightning! Can't wait to see! SO happy for you!


----------



## ayc

StyleEyes said:


> Omg, y'all!!! I got the callllll.
> And it was VERY early!  The SAs were buzzing about saying  "But it came so fast?! This must be a record!"
> Not sure if that's true, but all I know is I'm soooooo happy!!  It's gorgeous. Sorry no pics tonight, but Im gonna try and do a reveal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479384


OMG!  you are sooooo lucky!!  congrats!
please do post pic asap - I'm dying to see!!


----------



## Nahreen

StyleEyes said:


> Omg, y'all!!! I got the callllll.
> And it was VERY early!  The SAs were buzzing about saying  "But it came so fast?! This must be a record!"
> Not sure if that's true, but all I know is I'm soooooo happy!!  It's gorgeous. Sorry no pics tonight, but Im gonna try and do a reveal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479384



Congratulations. Looking forward to see your new SO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

StyleEyes said:


> Omg, y'all!!! I got the callllll.
> And it was VERY early!  The SAs were buzzing about saying  "But it came so fast?! This must be a record!"
> Not sure if that's true, but all I know is I'm soooooo happy!!  It's gorgeous. Sorry no pics tonight, but Im gonna try and do a reveal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479384


Woohoo!


----------



## rwy_ma

StyleEyes said:


> Omg, y'all!!! I got the callllll.
> And it was VERY early!  The SAs were buzzing about saying  "But it came so fast?! This must be a record!"
> Not sure if that's true, but all I know is I'm soooooo happy!!  It's gorgeous. Sorry no pics tonight, but Im gonna try and do a reveal tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479384



Omg! We would love to see what's inside the orange box [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## mp4

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!



  completely stunning!!!!  Congrats dear!!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!



*STUNNING! Love the wallet too! It is brushed hardware? BIG CONGRATS!!! *


----------



## StyleEyes

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!



W[emoji7]W!!!  Congrats!!!  Both pieces on their own are gorgeous, but together...omg!  

May I ask what color your wallet is?  I happened to see one quite similar to yours when I picked up my SO on Wednesday.  The one I saw was Terre Battue in ostrich.


----------



## Love_Couture

Is croc available for SO?  Can you also do different color combos in croc?  Does anyone place a SO in croc?  Thanks.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> *When you place your order you* *can specify any strap length.* I think standard is around 85 cm (??) which for me at 5'1" is just a little too short for real cross body. I'd measure the length of a strap you like.


*Oh YOU are the BEST! Thx for the info!!! That makes things much more simple.*


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

The standard strap is indeed 85cm.  When I placed my order in 2013/14, they had a Kelly strap in the SO "kit" with measurements and notches.  Got a 90cm strap to wear crossbody as well (used a Bolide off the shelf to test it out) - I'm 5' on a good day  … siiiiigh… still hoping it will arrive sometime soon...


----------



## bagidiotic

Love_Couture said:


> Is croc available for SO?  Can you also do different color combos in croc?  Does anyone place a SO in croc?  Thanks.


Yes they do every  round of so opening 
However  you have to check with  your  store for eligibility if they  are  willing  to  give  you  the slot
Exotic  normally  given to top tier clients


----------



## mygoodies

sajapa said:


> View attachment 3477304
> 
> This is the chart for lining and stitching as well



Thanks so much for posting this[emoji254][emoji254] very helpful! I see Anemone is being offered again[emoji7]


----------



## megt10

mp4 said:


> Thank you both!  I was hoping for a little special detail!  I'm waiting to hear the options for stitching.
> 
> Is anyone around 5'4" and have ordered a custom length straps for K28?  I want a cross body strap.


I am 5'7" and ordered a custom strap with my last SO. It hasn't arrived yet but I am hoping that it will make the bag even more useful for my lifestyle.


----------



## mp4

I put my 85 cm strap up to my kelly strap and the Kelly strap is a little shorter.  Does someone know how these are measured?  I just used total length.


----------



## mp4

megt10 said:


> I am 5'7" and ordered a custom strap with my last SO. It hasn't arrived yet but I am hoping that it will make the bag even more useful for my lifestyle.



Do you remember the length?  Based on my various strap tests, I'm somewhere between darma and guccihoocie (so 90 and 100cm).


----------



## RyukkuX

StyleEyes said:


> W[emoji7]W!!!  Congrats!!!  Both pieces on their own are gorgeous, but together...omg!
> 
> May I ask what color your wallet is?  I happened to see one quite similar to yours when I picked up my SO on Wednesday.  The one I saw was Terre Battue in ostrich.



The wallet is terre cuite in ostrich. [emoji4]


----------



## Txoceangirl

Any updated info on SO HW options for this next round?  Im thinking about guilloche.....


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Love_Couture said:


> Is croc available for SO?  Can you also do different color combos in croc?  Does anyone place a SO in croc?  Thanks.



Yes, I've placed a SO tri color croc Birkin end of 2014, and its super fast, only 6 months wait.  My SA said there's no more tri color for SO, I am so lucky to have one before they discontinue   

This season SO just open and available in ostrich ^_^


----------



## Serva1

LittleHermesgir said:


> Yes, I've placed a SO tri color croc Birkin end of 2014, and its super fast, only 6 months wait.  My SA said there's no more tri color for SO, I am so lucky to have one before they discontinue
> 
> This season SO just open and available in ostrich ^_^



Congrats, tri colour croc must be amazing and so personal. Great news about ostrich, thank you for sharing[emoji3]


----------



## Love_Couture

bagidiotic said:


> Yes they do every  round of so opening
> However  you have to check with  your  store for eligibility if they  are  willing  to  give  you  the slot
> Exotic  normally  given to top tier clients





LittleHermesgir said:


> Yes, I've placed a SO tri color croc Birkin end of 2014, and its super fast, only 6 months wait.  My SA said there's no more tri color for SO, I am so lucky to have one before they discontinue
> 
> This season SO just open and available in ostrich ^_^


Thank you.  I saw J5 on the color chart and it is one of my favorite croc color.  Since swatches have not arrived at the store so I was only given a chart.  I asked my SA and she told me that croc is an open  I will need to do more research and need more help on croc as I was not prepare....  Should I go for a regular or an exotic..... hmmm...


----------



## Txoceangirl

Hi! Any Intel on HW options for this SO?  I'm hoping for guilloche....


----------



## HAddicted

PIPET83 said:


> Hello, purple this time not available and pink i cant remember. Rouge H not available.



Anemone is available if you consider that a purple color.


----------



## LVLover

Just found out blue hydra is not an option for lining....other blue options are blue paon or blue electric

Which one should I choose for the lining of a togo gris mouette birkin??? Thanks!!!


----------



## boboxu

LVLover said:


> Just found out blue hydra is not an option for lining....other blue options are blue paon or blue electric
> 
> Which one should I choose for the lining of a togo gris mouette birkin??? Thanks!!!


I vote for Blue paon


----------



## panthere55

BE


----------



## tonkamama

Hello ladies, would you please advise me some suggestion for the lining and if I should go for contrast stitching*?

Should I consider another purple shade like Anemone since I have a raisin on order, and I am not a bright colorfully handbag person (except I love bright red).

Also if I want another Chèvre, between blue sapher, blue paon and blue hydre which one is more "neutral" blue?  Or should I just go with Etoupe so I will get more use of my SO bag?  And if I go with Etoupe Chèvre, what color of lining I should get to make it looks special? 

*Following are my wishes for size and colors (Togo or Clemence).  Thank you for sharing your thought with me.

1. B30
Etain
Gris Mouette
Blue  Electrique

2. K28
Etain
Gris Mouette
Blue Electrique


----------



## bagidiotic

Txoceangirl said:


> Hi! Any Intel on HW options for this SO?  I'm hoping for guilloche....


Guilloche  not on the list again


----------



## bagidiotic

LVLover said:


> Just found out blue hydra is not an option for lining....other blue options are blue paon or blue electric
> 
> Which one should I choose for the lining of a togo gris mouette birkin??? Thanks!!!


Blue electrique


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Here's the special order color for ostrich


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, would you please advise me some suggestion for the lining and if I should go for contrast stitching*?
> 
> Should I consider another purple shade like Anemone since I have a raisin on order, and I am not a bright colorfully handbag person (except I love bright red).
> 
> Also if I want another Chèvre, between blue sapher, blue paon and blue hydre which one is more "neutral" blue?  Or should I just go with Etoupe so I will get more use of my SO bag?  And if I go with Etoupe Chèvre, what color of lining I should get to make it looks special?
> 
> *Following are my wishes for size and colors (Togo or Clemence).  Thank you for sharing your thought with me.
> 
> 1. B30
> Etain
> Gris Mouette
> Blue  Electrique
> 
> 2. K28
> Etain
> Gris Mouette
> Blue Electrique



Dear, which color ultimately would go best with your wardrobe? Do you have more B or Ks, get the one to balance your collection. After you choose size, style and colour we can give you lining n stitch suggestions. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## QuelleFromage

LVLover said:


> Just found out blue hydra is not an option for lining....other blue options are blue paon or blue electric
> 
> Which one should I choose for the lining of a togo gris mouette birkin??? Thanks!!!


bleu electrique is amazing as a lining!


----------



## QuelleFromage

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, would you please advise me some suggestion for the lining and if I should go for contrast stitching*?
> 
> Should I consider another purple shade like Anemone since I have a raisin on order, and I am not a bright colorfully handbag person (except I love bright red).
> 
> Also if I want another Chèvre, between blue sapher, blue paon and blue hydre which one is more "neutral" blue?  Or should I just go with Etoupe so I will get more use of my SO bag?  And if I go with Etoupe Chèvre, what color of lining I should get to make it looks special?
> 
> *Following are my wishes for size and colors (Togo or Clemence).  Thank you for sharing your thought with me.
> 
> 1. B30
> Etain
> Gris Mouette
> Blue  Electrique
> 
> 2. K28
> Etain
> Gris Mouette
> Blue Electrique



Chèvre makes colors pretty bright so that even Bleu Saphir is less neutral and more pop (but it's gorgeous). I would say it's most neutral of those blues.

I like Etain over Etoupe, but both are versatile. If you look at the Graphite/BE version of the Double Sens you can get an idea of grey with bright blue lining - also the So Flash 2010/2011 limited edition Kelly that was Etoupe and Bleu Azteque. The latter will show you what a blue contrast stitch would look like.
If I were you, I'd probably do Etain or Etoupe K28 with BE contrast stitch and lining. I am not a fan of Gris Mouette just personally


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

bagidiotic said:


> Guilloche  not on the list again


Thank you, Bagidiotic!

I'm leaning towards K28 retourne in BLeu Nuit Togo with PHW. Now will consider brushed PHW. Does anyone have fun but versatile idea for contrast stitching?  I'd like this bag to go from day to night....but be "different". Even though the passer by wont see it, I think a contrast lining would be fun. I like all colors but red. TIA


----------



## hermesfreak

HDW options?  [emoji51]


----------



## bagidiotic

Txoceangirl said:


> Thank you, Bagidiotic!
> 
> I'm leaning towards K28 retourne in BLeu Nuit Togo with PHW. Now will consider brushed PHW. Does anyone have fun but versatile idea for contrast stitching?  I'd like this bag to go from day to night....but be "different". Even though the passer by wont see it, I think a contrast lining would be fun. I like all colors but red. TIA


It all depending  on  your secondary  color plus the version  you picking


----------



## rhm

tonkamama said:


> Hello ladies, would you please advise me some suggestion for the lining and if I should go for contrast stitching*?
> 
> Should I consider another purple shade like Anemone since I have a raisin on order, and I am not a bright colorfully handbag person (except I love bright red).
> 
> Also if I want another Chèvre, between blue sapher, blue paon and blue hydre which one is more "neutral" blue?  Or should I just go with Etoupe so I will get more use of my SO bag?  And if I go with Etoupe Chèvre, what color of lining I should get to make it looks special?
> 
> *Following are my wishes for size and colors (Togo or Clemence).  Thank you for sharing your thought with me.
> 
> 1. B30
> Etain
> Gris Mouette
> Blue  Electrique
> 
> 2. K28
> Etain
> Gris Mouette
> Blue Electrique




My friend was just approved a Birkin 30 SO in combinations of Etain body with Etoupe pipings, closure flaps, and handles.
She was also able to add on gold permabrass hdw. To me, this is like the ultimate dream bag.


----------



## Txoceangirl

bagidiotic said:


> It all depending  on  your secondary  color plus the version  you picking



Version 2 is my preference  - still needing to decide on secondary color but leaning toward rose Jaipur, bleu paon, Gris mouette or suggestions???  Have no clue on stitching, help!

version 3 is second preference with secondary color being black (tone on tone)

Have only done 1 SO before (and in the end, SA made adjustments not to my liking). Hasn't shown up yet but plan to decline. SM knows this and no harm done. 

SO, I'm looking for input on the stitching and secondary color based on above...always open to suggestions of this great forum. [emoji8]

Thanks!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies for the advises... help me a lot making a decision 

I am actually waiting for a "regular" bag quota, which I asked for either a B30 () or a K28 (I don't have this size) in the "grey shade" like Etain or GM, thus my plan is to get the other size and color for my next SO, but I do love the idea of a SO Etoupe in Chèvre B with contrast lining (if I get offer a Etain as regular) so the lining color can show off via the open tote style . 

I will report back as soon as my regular bag becomes available and hope it's before the deadline of submitting the SO , unlike last SO, this time my sweet SA gave me enough time to sort out the combination.



periogirl28 said:


> Dear, which color ultimately would go best with your wardrobe? Do you have more B or Ks, get the one to balance your collection. After you choose size, style and colour we can give you lining n stitch suggestions. ❤️❤️❤️





QuelleFromage said:


> Chèvre makes colors pretty bright so that even Bleu Saphir is less neutral and more pop (but it's gorgeous). I would say it's most neutral of those blues.
> 
> I like Etain over Etoupe, but both are versatile. If you look at the Graphite/BE version of the Double Sens you can get an idea of grey with bright blue lining - also the So Flash 2010/2011 limited edition Kelly that was Etoupe and Bleu Azteque. The latter will show you what a blue contrast stitch would look like.
> If I were you, I'd probably do Etain or Etoupe K28 with BE contrast stitch and lining. I am not a fan of Gris Mouette just personally





rhm said:


> My friend was just approved a Birkin 30 SO in combinations of Etain body with Etoupe pipings, closure flaps, and handles.
> She was also able to add on gold permabrass hdw. To me, this is like the ultimate dream bag.


----------



## boboxu

Just placed mine last Monday started counting days/hours since I was so thrilled to see the rose Azelea back on the list and that's "must have" color for me, thanks to my sweet SA


----------



## hermesfreak

boboxu said:


> Just placed mine last Monday started counting days/hours since I was so thrilled to see the rose Azelea back on the list and that's "must have" color for me, thanks to my sweet SA



Can you tell us what hdw options are avail?


----------



## boboxu

hermesfreak said:


> Can you tell us what hdw options are avail?


Sorry I didn't really know since I went over the options via phone with my SA, I picked brushed GHW since that's what I wanted


----------



## StyleEyes

RyukkuX said:


> The wallet is terre cuite in ostrich. [emoji4]



Thank doll!!


----------



## hermesfreak

boboxu said:


> Sorry I didn't really know since I went over the options via phone with my SA, I picked brushed GHW since that's what I wanted



Does anyone know what HDW options are being offered?


----------



## StyleEyes

RyukkuX said:


> The wallet is terre cuite in ostrich. [emoji4]



Ah, yes then that was the same combo. I wonder if that was you looking at the wallet?! Or maybe it was just a coincidence....


----------



## StyleEyes

Serva1 said:


> Amazing StyleEyes, looking forward seeing your reveal!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Wowzers!!! Like lightning! Can't wait to see! SO happy for you!





ayc said:


> OMG!  you are sooooo lucky!!  congrats!
> please do post pic asap - I'm dying to see!!





Nahreen said:


> Congratulations. Looking forward to see your new SO.





periogirl28 said:


> Woohoo!





rwy_ma said:


> Omg! We would love to see what's inside the orange box [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Thank you ladies!!  I am sooo behind on doing a reveal, because the gifts keep trickling in!! LOL! [emoji177][emoji38]

It's my birthday tomorrow and I know my DH has another H gift under his sleeve. [emoji15]

He asked me to get ready this morning, because he is taking me to H after he gets off work at around noon. [emoji16][emoji898][emoji320][emoji322]

Here's a little sneak peek! [emoji5]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

StyleEyes said:


> Thank you ladies!!  I am sooo behind on doing a reveal, because the gifts keep trickling in!! LOL! [emoji177][emoji38]
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow and I know my DH has another H gift under his sleeve. [emoji15]
> 
> He asked me to get ready this morning, because he is taking me to H after he gets off work at around noon. [emoji16][emoji898][emoji320][emoji322]
> 
> Here's a little sneak peek! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3487057


HAPPY BIRTHDAY... you big ol tease!!! hahahaha we can't see anything??? Holy Moses of Mountain High Boxes!!!!

Hurry up and show us the LOOTS!!! So happy for you and what a spectacular DH!!!! xoxooxo


----------



## QuelleFromage

hermesfreak said:


> Does anyone know what HDW options are being offered?


I only saw GHW, PHW, and brossé for both. I asked about guilloche and was told no. I didn't ask about ruthenium, permabrass, etc.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Scarf and Glove

StyleEyes said:


> Thank you ladies!!  I am sooo behind on doing a reveal, because the gifts keep trickling in!! LOL! [emoji177][emoji38]
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow and I know my DH has another H gift under his sleeve. [emoji15]
> 
> He asked me to get ready this morning, because he is taking me to H after he gets off work at around noon. [emoji16][emoji898][emoji320][emoji322]
> 
> Here's a little sneak peek! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3487057


Open, open, open-----
And happy birthday!!


----------



## hermesfreak

QuelleFromage said:


> I only saw GHW, PHW, and brossé for both. I asked about guilloche and was told no. I didn't ask about ruthenium, permabrass, etc.



Thank you!!! [emoji8] I was hoping for gold Giulloche [emoji20]


----------



## hermesfreak

Need everyone to assist me in deciding what color interior to order with bleu electrique Togo exterior.  I was thinking either anemone or souffre but souffre is not on the list of options.  Help!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

StyleEyes said:


> Thank you ladies!!  I am sooo behind on doing a reveal, because the gifts keep trickling in!! LOL! [emoji177][emoji38]
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow and I know my DH has another H gift under his sleeve. [emoji15]
> 
> He asked me to get ready this morning, because he is taking me to H after he gets off work at around noon. [emoji16][emoji898][emoji320][emoji322]
> 
> Here's a little sneak peek! [emoji5]
> View attachment 3487057



Holy Molly!!! Wow...can't wait to see!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Happy birthday [emoji512][emoji512][emoji512]and thanks for sharing your goodies! [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hermesfreak said:


> Need everyone to assist me in deciding what color interior to order with bleu electrique Togo exterior.  I was thinking either anemone or souffre but souffre is not on the list of options.  Help!!!


Anemone not available for interior either dear.


----------



## hermesfreak

Israeli_Flava said:


> Anemone not available for interior either dear.



What interior colors are avail? HELP


----------



## ShyShy

After 2.5 years, she is finally here!


----------



## ShyShy

K28 Rose confetti chèvre, brushed GHW, off white contrast stitching, ultraviolet interior...


----------



## ShyShy

One more...


----------



## jpezmom

ShyShy said:


> One more...


So stunning!!!


----------



## tabbi001

ShyShy said:


> After 2.5 years, she is finally here!


Oh my!!! I died!!! It's soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## ShyShy

I quite like it with red charms


----------



## ShyShy

Thank you jpezmom and tabbi001!


----------



## ShyShy

Or maybe with an azalea horsey?


----------



## Serva1

ShyShy said:


> Or maybe with an azalea horsey?



Perfection [emoji177] Congrats on your new beauty[emoji177]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## amorris

Israeli_Flava said:


> Anemone not available for interior either dear.



Hi Israeli_Flava, I was reading the chart attached in the previous thread but am quite confused by it. Does the X in the bracket means it's available or not available in that colour? I am looking to do a SO of a B30 Togo Etoupe Exterior, with a contrast Interior and Stitching of a purple colour besides Raisin. I was hoping for Anemone but it doesn't have an X in the bracket and it says on the side 'Ton sur ton: Cyclamen" does that means I can do it in Cyclamen colour? Thank you


----------



## boo1689

ShyShy said:


> Or maybe with an azalea horsey?



Wow what a cutie! Super congrats [emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ShyShy said:


> After 2.5 years, she is finally here!


Can't stop staring!!! How insanely beautiful is *THAT!!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

amorris said:


> Hi Israeli_Flava, I was reading the chart attached in the previous thread but am quite confused by it. Does the X in the bracket means it's available or not available in that colour? I am looking to do a SO of a B30 Togo Etoupe Exterior, with a contrast Interior and Stitching of a purple colour besides Raisin. I was hoping for Anemone but it doesn't have an X in the bracket and it says on the side 'Ton sur ton: Cyclamen" does that means I can do it in Cyclamen colour? Thank you


The X means it is offered. No X... not offered. A color may be offered as an exterior and not an interior or vice versa. You have to look at the headers of the column. Cyclamen is in the thread column. There is another thread for helping to decide on SO options... u should post there. And there is a ton of info to answer your questions... GL! http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-75


----------



## amorris

Israeli_Flava said:


> The X means it is offered. No X... not offered. A color may be offered as an exterior and not an interior or vice versa. You have to look at the headers of the column. Cyclamen is in the thread column. There is another thread for helping to decide on SO options... u should post there.




Ah! I get it now.. Thank you so much!


----------



## periogirl28

ShyShy said:


> One more...



Many congrats, she is super pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

ShyShy said:


> Or maybe with an azalea horsey?



Thanks for a great idea! The Azalée Rodeo goes well with Confetti Chevre. [emoji175]


----------



## hermesfreak

My dear ladies and ultra SO experts.  I am going to place an order for a B35 EB Togo with BGHW.  Help help help with interior color.  I do t think I want contrast stitching or piping but was thinking a yellow or purple interior.  Or perhaps white lining.  HELP guide me pleeeeeze! [emoji15][emoji31][emoji51][emoji849]


----------



## ShyShy

Thank you guys!  I am over the moon.  She is one special lady!



boo1689 said:


> Wow what a cutie! Super congrats [emoji4]





Israeli_Flava said:


> Can't stop staring!!! How insanely beautiful is *THAT!!!!!*





periogirl28 said:


> Many congrats, she is super pretty!





Serva1 said:


> Perfection [emoji177] Congrats on your new beauty[emoji177]


----------



## amorris

I am placing my first SO and would like to ask for some of your opinions. First of all, I am a HUGE purple fan and I just know that my first SO must have a touch of purple in it! I wear a lot of basics and I want to be able to use this bag a lot so my ideal choice was *B30 Togo BGHW - Exterior; Etoupe with Interior; Anemone/Cyclamen*. But I just found out that this season's lining options does not include Anemone.  . Raisin doesn't work for me because it is too dark, I like the interior to be constrasting and a pop of colour. What do you think would be a better option:

*Exterior; Anemone. Interior; Etoupe*
I don't know if switching the other way around works. Does anyone has/has seen this combo, I would really appreciate if someone can post this combo for me to see if it works.

*Exterior: Anemone. Interior; Rose Jaipur*
I like a pop of a lighter pink as an interior but Rose Azalee wasn't an option again, the only pink option is Rose Jaipur. I am not sure if the Rose Jaipur would pop enough, what do you guys think?

*Exterior: Anemone. Interior; Bleu Paon*
Is this a super crazy combo? I am just in love with these 2 colours but can't imagine them together.

Or should I skip this round and wait for SS17 colours. I am just afraid I would miss a good Purple colour! Thank you so much in advance, I am so sorry for the multiple questions  xx


----------



## amorris

hermesfreak said:


> My dear ladies and ultra SO experts.  I am going to place an order for a B35 EB Togo with BGHW.  Help help help with interior color.  I do t think I want contrast stitching or piping but was thinking a yellow or purple interior.  Or perhaps white lining.  HELP guide me pleeeeeze! [emoji15][emoji31][emoji51][emoji849]



I googled some images that might help you imagine your colour options:

Here's Jaune D'or with Bleu Electrique together



This is BE against a white pillow and against its dustbag which kinds of reminds me of Trench/Craie



This might help you decide if you like a grey interior like Gris Perle or Gris Mouette



Or else, I think Rose Jaipur would look really good for a pop of colour.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> The X means it is offered. No X... not offered. A color may be offered as an exterior and not an interior or vice versa. You have to look at the headers of the column. Cyclamen is in the thread column. There is another thread for helping to decide on SO options... u should post there. And there is a ton of info to answer your questions... GL! http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-75


This. The thread column outlines the STANDARD thread colors used on that leather color by the atelier,  which will be either contrasting or tone on tone. You can request other stitching although lately that meeds to match your second color, or, for instance, you can order Etoupe or another color that's normally contrast-stitched in naturel with a non-contrast stitch for a different look. 
The link IF posted is the place to take our thinking out loud about all our options


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ShyShy said:


> Or maybe with an azalea horsey?



*BIG CONGRATS ShyShy! RC chevre is gorgeous! *


----------



## Dluvch

ShyShy said:


> Or maybe with an azalea horsey?


So pretty!!!


----------



## hermesfreak

amorris said:


> I googled some images that might help you imagine your colour options:
> 
> Here's Jaune D'or with Bleu Electrique together
> View attachment 3487712
> 
> 
> This is BE against a white pillow and against its dustbag which kinds of reminds me of Trench/Craie
> View attachment 3487714
> 
> 
> This might help you decide if you like a grey interior like Gris Perle or Gris Mouette
> View attachment 3487713
> 
> 
> Or else, I think Rose Jaipur would look really good for a pop of colour.



You are amazing...I think yellow Jaime or craie is the way to go for me.  Has anyone done this before?  Craie interior?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hermesfreak

*jaune


----------



## hermesfreak

Also, anyone have any luck with Guilloche gold hdw?  This is my dream: B35 EB GGHDW and no contrast stitching or piping....maybe a Bambou or Jaune or Craie interior.  Thought? [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Love_Couture

ShyShy said:


> Or maybe with an azalea horsey?



So beautiful. [emoji178] congratulations. [emoji177]


----------



## bertrande

QuelleFromage said:


> You can request other stitching although lately that meeds to match your second color, or, for instance, you can order Etoupe or another color that's normally contrast-stitched in naturel with a non-contrast stitch for a different look.



This made me sit up; my SA isn't the most aware so I do hope my choice wasn't rejected without us knowing.  At the last round I opted for two different shades of blue but chose a pink stitch.  She wrote it all down and I didn't hear if it was rejected or accepted; just assumed no news was good news (apart from the wait!). Fingers crossed now...


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Hopes this is what you want  



hermesfreak said:


> HDW options?  [emoji51]


----------



## carlinha

amorris said:


> I am placing my first SO and would like to ask for some of your opinions. First of all, I am a HUGE purple fan and I just know that my first SO must have a touch of purple in it! I wear a lot of basics and I want to be able to use this bag a lot so my ideal choice was *B30 Togo BGHW - Exterior; Etoupe with Interior; Anemone/Cyclamen*. But I just found out that this season's lining options does not include Anemone.  . Raisin doesn't work for me because it is too dark, I like the interior to be constrasting and a pop of colour. What do you think would be a better option:
> 
> *Exterior; Anemone. Interior; Etoupe*
> I don't know if switching the other way around works. Does anyone has/has seen this combo, I would really appreciate if someone can post this combo for me to see if it works.
> 
> *Exterior: Anemone. Interior; Rose Jaipur*
> I like a pop of a lighter pink as an interior but Rose Azalee wasn't an option again, the only pink option is Rose Jaipur. I am not sure if the Rose Jaipur would pop enough, what do you guys think?
> 
> *Exterior: Anemone. Interior; Bleu Paon*
> Is this a super crazy combo? I am just in love with these 2 colours but can't imagine them together.
> 
> Or should I skip this round and wait for SS17 colours. I am just afraid I would miss a good Purple colour! Thank you so much in advance, I am so sorry for the multiple questions  xx



Of the options, I like anemone exterior/Bleu paon interior the best... do you have instagram?  If so, check out my good friend's account - dreamingofh - she has an anemone/Bleu Izmir B30... not exact, but close enough so you can get an idea.  My other friend - kittyroyale_ - has the opposite with Bleu paon exterior/ultraviolet interior....

I think it works beautifully because these are "jewel tones" in my opinion.... I don't like anemone/rose Jaipur as much... and like you said, I too prefer a pop color interior, although anemone/etoupe is fine, just lacks the oomph of anemone/Bleu paon.

Good luck!!


----------



## fatcat2523

Txoceangirl said:


> Hi! Any Intel on HW options for this SO?  I'm hoping for guilloche....



+1...anyone know what are the hardware options?


----------



## fatcat2523

bagidiotic said:


> Guilloche  not on the list again



Do you know what are the hardware options? I am hoping I will get my offer this time.


----------



## fatcat2523

LittleHermesgir said:


> Hopes this is what you want
> View attachment 3488298



Thank you for the info... I was hoping ruthenium or black hardware


----------



## Serva1

No guilloche hw. Available is brushed ghw, phw or brightly polished ghw, phw and permabrass. This info was posted by LittleHermesgir in another SO tread.


----------



## hermesfreak

Serva1 said:


> No guilloche hw. Available is brushed ghw, phw or brightly polished ghw, phw and permabrass. This info was posted by LittleHermesgir in another SO tread.



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
Does anyone have the list of all the interior color options?  I'm still a bit confused.


----------



## burukogepanda

hermesfreak said:


> Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> Does anyone have the list of all the interior color options?  I'm still a bit confused.



It was posted by sajapa on the other SO thread as well~


----------



## amorris

carlinha said:


> Of the options, I like anemone exterior/Bleu paon interior the best... do you have instagram?  If so, check out my good friend's account - dreamingofh - she has an anemone/Bleu Izmir B30... not exact, but close enough so you can get an idea.  My other friend - kittyroyale_ - has the opposite with Bleu paon exterior/ultraviolet interior....
> 
> I think it works beautifully because these are "jewel tones" in my opinion.... I don't like anemone/rose Jaipur as much... and like you said, I too prefer a pop color interior, although anemone/etoupe is fine, just lacks the oomph of anemone/Bleu paon.
> 
> Good luck!!



Thank you so much @carlinha ! I am in LOVE with your birkin on your avatar! Just love how the colours pop. I agree I think Anemone and Blue Paon works. Thank you so much!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

bertrande said:


> This made me sit up; my SA isn't the most aware so I do hope my choice wasn't rejected without us knowing.  At the last round I opted for two different shades of blue but chose a pink stitch.  She wrote it all down and I didn't hear if it was rejected or accepted; just assumed no news was good news (apart from the wait!). Fingers crossed now...


The new order forms that were posted seem to imply that the stitching needs to be in one of the two colors. That said, I've always understood you can order a completely different stitch color. As we know there are no hard and fast rules here


----------



## bastardino6

At my store they enter the specs into the system and it won't take unless it's allowed. It's a different story if they'll make it. So if you didn't hear anything, it's prob safe to say it's in their system


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

amorris said:


> Thank you so much @carlinha ! I am in LOVE with your birkin on your avatar! Just love how the colours pop. I agree I think Anemone and Blue Paon works. Thank you so much!!


aww thank you!!  i love my turquoise B... incidentally, the interior is RJ and it definitely POPS like a glowing sunset, but just not sure it goes with anemone... Bleu Paon/RJ would be amazing though!
Turquoise Togo/Rose Jaipur interior, contrast stitching, brushed GHW


----------



## Notorious Pink

I know that I have seen anemone/RJ before. Try to do a search here, I know I've seen it. Wait, didn't H do that as a belt combo? [emoji848]


----------



## amorris

carlinha said:


> aww thank you!!  i love my turquoise B... incidentally, the interior is RJ and it definitely POPS like a glowing sunset, but just not sure it goes with anemone... Bleu Paon/RJ would be amazing though!
> Turquoise Togo/Rose Jaipur interior, contrast stitching, brushed GHW



Gosh!! That is just perfection!!! The RJ looks almost neon, it really do POPS!! And the brushed GHW is such a perfect finish! Is that a B30/35?


----------



## carlinha

amorris said:


> Gosh!! That is just perfection!!! The RJ looks almost neon, it really do POPS!! And the brushed GHW is such a perfect finish! Is that a B30/35?


it's B30.. thank you very much.  yes RJ almost has a neon glow to it at least in chevre...


----------



## carlinha

BBC said:


> I know that I have seen anemone/RJ before. Try to do a search here, I know I've seen it. Wait, didn't H do that as a belt combo? [emoji848]





amorris said:


> Gosh!! That is just perfection!!! The RJ looks almost neon, it really do POPS!! And the brushed GHW is such a perfect finish! Is that a B30/35?



found this in the google search.. anemone RJ epsom (not my pic)


----------



## amorris

carlinha said:


> found this in the google search.. anemone RJ epsom (not my pic)





BBC said:


> I know that I have seen anemone/RJ before. Try to do a search here, I know I've seen it. Wait, didn't H do that as a belt combo? [emoji848]



Oh gosh!!! Now.. this looks gorgeous too...


----------



## csetcos

carlinha said:


> aww thank you!!  i love my turquoise B... incidentally, the interior is RJ and it definitely POPS like a glowing sunset, but just not sure it goes with anemone... Bleu Paon/RJ would be amazing though!
> Turquoise Togo/Rose Jaipur interior, contrast stitching, brushed GHW



Loving this turquoise with RJ. Turquoise plus GHW is stunning!


----------



## csetcos

Hey guys!!! I wanted to ask all of your great advice on an SO opportunity!

I think I want to do a B35 (my 40 gets heavy sometimes).  I'm a guy that is not into pinks or soft blues. Great on small bags and for all of you lovely ladies but not for me!  That said, purple is my fav color but I already have a B35 in Raisin that is probably my fav bag so far!

I love Bleu Electrique. I was thinking of doing this with either Bleu Azteque or Bleu Paon inside with brushed gold hardware.  Any other considerations for interior color?

The other combo I was thinking is the gorgeous Gris Mouette or Etain with Rouge Grenat inside and brushed gold hardware. What about other suggestions?

And what about malachite? What interior pop colors would look good with that? (Also with BGHW)

What do you guys all think? Any other suggestions on interior pop colors with BE, GM/Etain, or Malachite? Thanks in advance!!  I also have no idea on stitching and need your expertise!


----------



## QuelleFromage

csetcos said:


> Hey guys!!! I wanted to ask all of your great advice on an SO opportunity!
> 
> I think I want to do a B35 (my 40 gets heavy sometimes).  I'm a guy that is not into pinks or soft blues. Great on small bags and for all of you lovely ladies but not for me!  That said, purple is my fav color but I already have a B35 in Raisin that is probably my fav bag so far!
> 
> I love Bleu Electrique. I was thinking of doing this with either Bleu Azteque or Bleu Paon inside with brushed gold hardware.  Any other considerations for interior color?
> 
> The other combo I was thinking is the gorgeous Gris Mouette or Etain with Rouge Grenat inside and brushed gold hardware. What about other suggestions?
> 
> And what about malachite? What interior pop colors would look good with that? (Also with BGHW)
> 
> What do you guys all think? Any other suggestions on interior pop colors with BE, GM/Etain, or Malachite? Thanks in advance!!  I also have no idea on stitching and need your expertise!



Personally I LOVE Bleu Electrique with grey, especially a dark gray like Etain or Graphite. One of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen was a Graphite Box Kelly with BE interior, owned by an executive at H.  And the Double Sens with a similar combo is also incredible. You couldn't go wrong there no matter which color was in or out!
Your suggestions are awesome as is - the grey with a rouge interior would also be stunning.
I think with grey you can do a pop color stitch (like a bright blue) and it still looks neutral til you get close.   BE is such a beautiful color by itself that I don't know if I'd do a contrast stitch, but a blue that's just a couple tones away might be stunning


----------



## fatcat2523

Serva1 said:


> No guilloche hw. Available is brushed ghw, phw or brightly polished ghw, phw and permabrass. This info was posted by LittleHermesgir in another SO tread.



Thank you...I was hoping ruthenium hw


----------



## carlinha

csetcos said:


> Hey guys!!! I wanted to ask all of your great advice on an SO opportunity!
> 
> I think I want to do a B35 (my 40 gets heavy sometimes).  I'm a guy that is not into pinks or soft blues. Great on small bags and for all of you lovely ladies but not for me!  That said, purple is my fav color but I already have a B35 in Raisin that is probably my fav bag so far!
> 
> I love Bleu Electrique. I was thinking of doing this with either Bleu Azteque or Bleu Paon inside with brushed gold hardware.  Any other considerations for interior color?
> 
> The other combo I was thinking is the gorgeous Gris Mouette or Etain with Rouge Grenat inside and brushed gold hardware. What about other suggestions?
> 
> And what about malachite? What interior pop colors would look good with that? (Also with BGHW)
> 
> What do you guys all think? Any other suggestions on interior pop colors with BE, GM/Etain, or Malachite? Thanks in advance!!  I also have no idea on stitching and need your expertise!



I agree with QuelleFromage, I think BE with a grey interior is a stunning combo!  A tone on tone blue stitch or grey stitch would be nice I think.

Etain or Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat also sounds beautiful... I don't see rouge grenat stitch so maybe acajou if you want contrast?

Malachite with a grey interior or perhaps Raisin would be nice too!  I am thinking vert fonce/vert emeraude or raisin stitching (if you do a raisin interior)

Good luck!


----------



## carlinha

csetcos said:


> Loving this turquoise with RJ. Turquoise plus GHW is stunning!



Thank you so much, I love it so much, it's very "me" [emoji4]


----------



## LovEmAll

carlinha said:


> aww thank you!!  i love my turquoise B... incidentally, the interior is RJ and it definitely POPS like a glowing sunset, but just not sure it goes with anemone... Bleu Paon/RJ would be amazing though!
> Turquoise Togo/Rose Jaipur interior, contrast stitching, brushed GHW



Wow....stunning! [emoji170][emoji173]️️[emoji170]


----------



## VickyB

bastardino6 said:


> At my store they enter the specs into the system and it won't take unless it's allowed. It's a different story if they'll make it. So if you didn't hear anything, it's prob safe to say it's in their system



Very true. No news is good news.


----------



## fatcat2523

Hi everyone...my SA is hinting SO for me...I hope I will get offer...I am think B40...I am thinking Togo but thinking about the weight...I noticed evercolor is on the chart...did some research and seems the weight is lighter and not as stiff as Epsom...does H produce B40 in evercolor leather? What do you think about evercolor?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mimi 123

carlinha said:


> aww thank you!!  i love my turquoise B... incidentally, the interior is RJ and it definitely POPS like a glowing sunset, but just not sure it goes with anemone... Bleu Paon/RJ would be amazing though!
> Turquoise Togo/Rose Jaipur interior, contrast stitching, brushed GHW


Your SO is gorgeous! I especially like the contrast stitching which makes the bag live! Could I ask the size of your bag?


----------



## csetcos

QuelleFromage said:


> Personally I LOVE Bleu Electrique with grey, especially a dark gray like Etain or Graphite. One of the most beautiful bags I've ever seen was a Graphite Box Kelly with BE interior, owned by an executive at H.  And the Double Sens with a similar combo is also incredible. You couldn't go wrong there no matter which color was in or out!
> Your suggestions are awesome as is - the grey with a rouge interior would also be stunning.
> I think with grey you can do a pop color stitch (like a bright blue) and it still looks neutral til you get close.   BE is such a beautiful color by itself that I don't know if I'd do a contrast stitch, but a blue that's just a couple tones away might be stunning



QuelleFromage- thanks so much for your input!  I didn't actually think about BE with those greys that I love- another nice idea for consideration!  The GM or Etain with BE would also be pretty.  I think you made it more difficult for me   but I'm glad that you did because those are great suggestions.  Txoceangirl had some great suggestions for Malachite too!  So difficult to decide!



carlinha said:


> I agree with QuelleFromage, I think BE with a grey interior is a stunning combo!  A tone on tone blue stitch or grey stitch would be nice I think.
> 
> Etain or Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat also sounds beautiful... I don't see rouge grenat stitch so maybe acajou if you want contrast?
> 
> Malachite with a grey interior or perhaps Raisin would be nice too!  I am thinking vert fonce/vert emeraude or raisin stitching (if you do a raisin interior)
> 
> Good luck!



Carinha- thanks a million!  Love the idea on the acajou stiching.  Your idea of malachite and raisin interior is also great!!!  I'll let you all know what I decide!


----------



## hermesfreak

My darling TPFers...thank you for your support and your ideas.  I got a call from my SA this morning and just returned to my office.  I placed an order for a B35 EB with Craie Chevre interior and BGHDW.  No contrast stitching.  I really think the EB will be more versatile for me without white contrast stitching.  The Jaune D'Or lining looked less wow somehow than the Craie.  I am over the moon.  My SA said it will take 8 months more or less.  XOXOXO


----------



## nhoness

Hi TPFers,

I was just offered the chance to place a special order! I'm not so sure how I got so lucky with such an incredible SA. Anyways, I'm a pretty classic gal so right away, I knew the base color (Etoupe) that I wanted for my Kelly 28 Sellier. I don't want to get too crazy with the colors so just Etoupe on the outside and something fun on the inside.

The hardest part for me to decide on is the leather. Does anyone have a Kelly Sellier in Togo? I wanted Chevre but the inside color that I prefer doesn't come in that leather... I currently have a K32 Retourne in Togo which I LOVE but I like the structure look of Sellier so does Togo makes it more slouchy? Or should I just get Chevre?

Your wonderful inputs is greatly appreciated!


----------



## hermesfreak

I placed my SO today.  B35 EB Togo with Craie Chèvre interior, BGHDW.  I'm super excited.


----------



## nhoness

Ok, I got a copy of the list for this round of SO. Here are my top 3s...

Kelly 28 Sellier Chevre 
Etoupe with Blue Saphir

Kelly 28 Sellier Togo
Etoupe with Blue Electric

Kelly 28 Sellier Togo
Etoupe with Malachite

Oye! So many options. How does Chevre take in colors compared to Togo?


----------



## tonkamama

Congrats!!  Love the idea of a K28 Sellier!!   I think you should go for the "Chevre" as it only offers via SO therefore very special and unique (in addition to all the pro...).  Since Kelly style does not really show off the interior color like Birkin does, thus imo Kelly interior color is not as critical as a Birkin.  Please let us know what your final decision is...  



nhoness said:


> Ooops, I posted a new thread before seeing this one on SO. Please ignore!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TPFers,
> 
> I was just offered the chance to place a special order! I'm not so sure how I got so lucky with such an incredible SA. Anyways, I'm a pretty classic gal so right away, I knew the base color (Etoupe) that I wanted for my Kelly 28 Sellier. I don't want to get too crazy with the colors so just Etoupe on the outside and something fun on the inside.
> 
> The hardest part for me to decide on is the leather. Does anyone have a Kelly Sellier in Togo? I wanted Chevre but the inside color that I prefer doesn't come in that leather... I currently have a K32 Retourne in Togo which I LOVE but I like the structure look of Sellier so does Togo makes it more slouchy? Or should I just get Chevre?
> 
> Your wonderful inputs is greatly appreciated!


----------



## carlinha

LovEmAll said:


> Wow....stunning! [emoji170][emoji173]️️[emoji170]


thank you so much!



mimi 123 said:


> Your SO is gorgeous! I especially like the contrast stitching which makes the bag live! Could I ask the size of your bag?


thank you, i love the contrast stitching as well.  it's a B30 (same bag in my avatar pic)


----------



## nhoness

tonkamama said:


> Congrats!!  Love the idea of a K28 Sellier!!   I think you should go for the "Chevre" as it only offers via SO therefore very special and unique (in addition to all the pro...).  Since Kelly style does not really show off the interior color like Birkin does, thus imo Kelly interior color is not as critical as a Birkin.  Please let us know what your final decision is...



Thanks for your input! Didn't realize Chevre was so hard to get but it makes sense. Its one of the leathers with very few color options. And great point on the less visibility of the interior color.

Chevre is offered in Etoupe, Feu, Rouge Tomate, Raisin, Blue Saphir, Blue Paon, Blue Hydra, Noir and Moutarde. I think Etoupe and Blue Saphir would be gorgeous!


----------



## mimi 123

Thank you for reply! 


carlinha said:


> thank you so much!
> thank you, i love the contrast stitching as well.  it's a B30 (same bag in my avatar pic)


----------



## mimi 123

hermesfreak said:


> I placed my SO today.  B35 EB Togo with Craie Chèvre interior, BGHDW.  I'm super excited.


Congratulations! Did you do contrast stitching?


----------



## hermesfreak

mimi 123 said:


> Congratulations! Did you do contrast stitching?



No.  I really wanted the EB to stand on its own.  I will do contrast stitching on my next SO.  I think I want to do Blue Nuit with white handles and piping etc.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'd do Etoupe/Bleu Saphir in chevre if you want a very structured sellier. Otherwise, the Etoupe/BE will look *amazing* and have a bit more give.  Both will be unique as both chevre and Togo sellier are SO only. 

Remember that if you order a double Togo sellier, the bag will be a bit heavier (because you're using Togo, not chevre, for lining). This wouldn't bother me as I don't find any of my bags heavy, and I have actually ordered this spec (double Togo seliier) to get the colors I wanted, so I feel you  IMO you can't go wrong with either of those choices.


----------



## luxi_max

My SA contacted me today to let me know that I can place a special order bag.  I am super excited but not sure what color/leather/harward/stiches to get for a B30! I am thinking about a neutral bag but still unique/special.  Is it even possible?


----------



## Txoceangirl

I've been bouncing my SO ideas off of csetcos for the past few days (thank you, dear).  Here is where I'm at now and looking for feedback, TIA!

I saw a BN K Sellier  photos and my heart sang. However, I do not like epsom for K/B. I have a K28 clemence O Poppy and love it! 

SO idea:
K28, version 2, Togo, Bleu Nuit exterior/stitching and Rose Jaipur interior, BPHW - Original thought was retourne BUT
If I consider sellier:
1.  Can it be in Togo? (EDIT:  Just read QuelleF say in another post Togo Sellier is SO)
2.  Should I consider a K32 (as I've read sellier can be stiffer and not as easy to get in/out of)?
3.  Can K32 sellier go day to night?

Again, TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## fatcat2523

My SA is now asking me to really think about the SO combo. He will get back to me this weekend if I could get the offer. Anyone could please help? I was hoping to get Gris Perle in my combination with a darker color. However it is not available other than in the leather other than Evercolor. The other color I want is not in Evercolor but Togo instead. I want to ask it id possible to have 2 combination of leather??? I am afriad GM is a bit darker than what I want. I am hoping to get a B40 for my SO. TIA


----------



## QuelleFromage

Txoceangirl said:


> I've been bouncing my SO ideas off of csetcos for the past few days (thank you, dear).  Here is where I'm at now and looking for feedback, TIA!
> 
> I saw a BN K Sellier  photos and my heart sang. However, I do not like epsom for K/B. I have a K28 clemence O Poppy and love it!
> 
> SO idea:
> K28, version 2, Togo, Bleu Nuit exterior/stitching and Rose Jaipur interior, BPHW - Original thought was retourne BUT
> If I consider sellier:
> 1.  Can it be in Togo?
> 2.  Should I consider a K32 (as I've read sellier can be stiffer and not as easy to get in/out of)?
> 3.  Can K32 sellier go day to night?
> 
> Again, TIA!


Yes - you can do sellier in Togo. There are a few members here with togo sellier Ks (not the same as sellier mou) and I have one on order.
It won't be as stiff as a box/epsom sellier but it will still be a little tight, that is the nature of sellier.
Personally I think a K32 is too big for anything bordering on formal for evening, but it depends on your frame and your style.


----------



## tonkamama

fatcat2523 said:


> My SA is now asking me to really think about the SO combo. He will get back to me this weekend if I could get the offer. Anyone could please help? I was hoping to get Gris Perle in my combination with a darker color. However it is not available other than in the leather other than Evercolor. The other color I want is not in Evercolor but Togo instead. I want to ask it id possible to have 2 combination of leather??? I am afriad GM is a bit darker than what I want. I am hoping to get a B40 for my SO. TIA



May I ask why you are thinking of evercolor?
I think evercolor might be too soft for a B40 and your SO B40 will slouch big time...oh unless you like that style.  Also I think bigger size bag with light color is harder to maintain.  But it's your SO you must get what you love....


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes - you can do sellier in Togo. There are a few members here with togo sellier Ks (not the same as sellier mou) and I have one on order.
> It won't be as stiff as a box/epsom sellier but it will still be a little tight, that is the nature of sellier.
> Personally I think a K32 is too big for anything bordering on formal for evening, but it depends on your frame and your style.



Thank you, QF!  I value your insight and prefer to stick with K28.


----------



## nhoness

QuelleFromage said:


> I'd do Etoupe/Bleu Saphir in chevre if you want a very structured sellier. Otherwise, the Etoupe/BE will look *amazing* and have a bit more give.  Both will be unique as both chevre and Togo sellier are SO only.
> 
> Remember that if you order a double Togo sellier, the bag will be a bit heavier (because you're using Togo, not chevre, for lining). This wouldn't bother me as I don't find any of my bags heavy, and I have actually ordered this spec (double Togo seliier) to get the colors I wanted, so I feel you  IMO you can't go wrong with either of those choices.



Thanks so much for your input! I love how etoupe looks on Togo! Does it look much different on Chevre?


----------



## fatcat2523

tonkamama said:


> May I ask why you are thinking of evercolor?
> I think evercolor might be too soft for a B40 and your SO B40 will slouch big time...oh unless you like that style.  Also I think bigger size bag with light color is harder to maintain.  But it's your SO you must get what you love....


Thank you tonkamama...since I have no experience on the evercolor, I am not aware of the slouchness and from my research, it holds better shape than Togo...Thank you so much...I will consider other colors, since I want Togo as it is not as slouchy as Clemence and stiff as Espom. I also heard the evercolor is lighter in weight...I was original thinking white with dark color combo, but afraid white is too hard to maintain, so my SA suggested GP. But this is good for me to know know. thank you.


----------



## Tony Yang

Fo SO Birkins, does Hermes still offer "vache liegee" as a leather option? 

I really want on in indigo vache liegee


----------



## QuelleFromage

nhoness said:


> Thanks so much for your input! I love how etoupe looks on Togo! Does it look much different on Chevre?



To me colors always look different in chevre, but I don't have it to compare. Here it is in a Kelly wallet if this helps.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tony Yang said:


> Fo SO Birkins, does Hermes still offer "vache liegee" as a leather option?
> 
> I really want on in indigo vache liegee



As far as I know, H has not offered VL in several years. At one point I waited three years for a VL bag and honestly, it was a disappointment - not worth the wait. Perhaps they stopped producing because of quality, I found it scratched and showed flaws much easier than Togo or chevre.


----------



## Tony Yang

BBC said:


> As far as I know, H has not offered VL in several years. At one point I waited three years for a VL bag and honestly, it was a disappointment - not worth the wait. Perhaps they stopped producing because of quality, I found it scratched and showed flaws much easier than Togo or chevre.



Thanks for the reply! So same reason also for Barenia? I would loooove a Barenia indigo or black but have only seen one example of each ever. Seems VL and Barenia are also Hermes's most expensive non-exotic leathers as well.

Also do they still offer Ruthenium plated hardware?


----------



## nhoness

QuelleFromage said:


> To me colors always look different in chevre, but I don't have it to compare. Here it is in a Kelly wallet if this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490655



Oh thanks! Yes, that does help. Its a blend of Gris T and Etoupe! Beautiful


----------



## StyleEyes

nhoness said:


> Thanks so much for your input! I love how etoupe looks on Togo! Does it look much different on Chevre?



I still plan to do a big reveal of all my new goodies...still editing the pics so, hopefully this weekend, Le sigh.[emoji849]

But, I want to hurry up and share with you guys how etoupe looks in chevre. I chose this as my exterior color on my SO and I was scared the whole time waiting bc there aren't many pics of etoupe chevre out there... Hopefully you can get a good idea from my pics. 

On a side note....OMG y'all, when my SA revealed her, I almost keeled over!!  All of the SAs came over to have a peek and you could hear them catching their breath!  It was quite funny!  Everyone said that the skin they used for mine was one of the prettiest they'd seen!

IRL, it has this glow (almost a hint metallic looking) in sunlight!! I am head over heels in love with her!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji177]

Here's a sneak peek...[emoji6]


----------



## hermesfreak

StyleEyes said:


> I still plan to do a big reveal of all my new goodies...still editing the pics so, hopefully this weekend, Le sigh.[emoji849]
> 
> But, I want to hurry up and share with you guys how etoupe looks in chevre. I chose this as my exterior color on my SO and I was scared the whole time waiting bc there aren't many pics of etoupe chevre out there... Hopefully you can get a good idea from my pics.
> 
> On a side note....OMG y'all, when my SA revealed her, I almost keeled over!!  All of the SAs came over to have a peek and you could hear them catching their breath!  It was quite funny!  Everyone said that the skin they used for mine was one of the prettiest they'd seen!
> 
> IRL, it has this glow (almost a hint metallic looking) in sunlight!! I am head over heels in love with her!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji177]
> 
> Here's a sneak peek...[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3490789
> View attachment 3490790



WOW!!!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. What color is the interior?


----------



## nhoness

StyleEyes said:


> I still plan to do a big reveal of all my new goodies...still editing the pics so, hopefully this weekend, Le sigh.[emoji849]
> 
> But, I want to hurry up and share with you guys how etoupe looks in chevre. I chose this as my exterior color on my SO and I was scared the whole time waiting bc there aren't many pics of etoupe chevre out there... Hopefully you can get a good idea from my pics.
> 
> On a side note....OMG y'all, when my SA revealed her, I almost keeled over!!  All of the SAs came over to have a peek and you could hear them catching their breath!  It was quite funny!  Everyone said that the skin they used for mine was one of the prettiest they'd seen!
> 
> IRL, it has this glow (almost a hint metallic looking) in sunlight!! I am head over heels in love with her!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji177]
> 
> Here's a sneak peek...[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3490789
> View attachment 3490790



OMG this is so beautiful! You have helped me decide  BTW, is that brushed PHW?


----------



## StyleEyes

Israeli_Flava said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY... you big ol tease!!! hahahaha we can't see anything??? Holy Moses of Mountain High Boxes!!!!
> 
> Hurry up and show us the LOOTS!!! So happy for you and what a spectacular DH!!!! xoxooxo





Scarf and Glove said:


> Open, open, open-----
> And happy birthday!!





LovEmAll said:


> Holy Molly!!! Wow...can't wait to see!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. Happy birthday [emoji512][emoji512][emoji512]and thanks for sharing your goodies! [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]



Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes!!  The pile got quite a bit higher than I expected!!  I'm trying to get all the pics edited before starting a reveal. Hope to have this done soon!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## StyleEyes

hermesfreak said:


> WOW!!!!  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. What color is the interior?





nhoness said:


> OMG this is so beautiful! You have helped me decide  BTW, is that brushed PHW?



Thank you ladies!  

Hermesfreak, that's part of the fun![emoji6] (or its just annoying, lol!!) I plan to reveal the interior very soon!! [emoji4][emoji16]

Nhoness, I'm glad this helped you decide!  Yes, it's BPHW!  

When I placed this SO, I was nervous about the brushed PHW. After seeing the HW samples, I wasn't "wowed" by it. I instead loved the brushed GHW, but didn't want gold for this particular bag. 

However, after seeing her for the first time, I knew I made the right choice !!  The brushed metal provides this wonderful contrast to the sheen of the leather and the PHW is cool in contrast to the warmth of etoupe. [emoji177]


----------



## eternallove4bag

StyleEyes said:


> I still plan to do a big reveal of all my new goodies...still editing the pics so, hopefully this weekend, Le sigh.[emoji849]
> 
> But, I want to hurry up and share with you guys how etoupe looks in chevre. I chose this as my exterior color on my SO and I was scared the whole time waiting bc there aren't many pics of etoupe chevre out there... Hopefully you can get a good idea from my pics.
> 
> On a side note....OMG y'all, when my SA revealed her, I almost keeled over!!  All of the SAs came over to have a peek and you could hear them catching their breath!  It was quite funny!  Everyone said that the skin they used for mine was one of the prettiest they'd seen!
> 
> IRL, it has this glow (almost a hint metallic looking) in sunlight!! I am head over heels in love with her!! [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji177]
> 
> Here's a sneak peek...[emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3490789
> View attachment 3490790



I think your bag is amazing! Many congrats[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Love the sheen of chèvre!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ladies I need your help please!!!
My wonderful SA called me yesterday to offer me SO... To say the least I am thrilled beyond words! But have to be honest I am just as tensed because I don't want to mess up what might be my one shot at the SO.... So here is what I do know I want!
- chèvre B30 with BGHW
Now for choices with colors.... 
-Raisin with GM interior and contrast stitching
- Black with Bleu electric interior and contrast stitching

I would love to know everyone's thoughts!!!
As a background, I already have a B35 etain with GHW so I am not considering etoupe and a B30 malachite with GHW. 
I am placing my SO this Thursday (tomorrow) with the help of my SM and SA.


----------



## Meta

eternallove4bag said:


> Ladies I need your help please!!!
> My wonderful SA called me yesterday to offer me SO... To say the least I am thrilled beyond words! But have to be honest I am just as tensed because I don't want to mess up what might be my one shot at the SO.... So here is what I do know I want!
> - chèvre B30 with BGHW
> Now for choices with colors....
> -Raisin with GM interior and contrast stitching
> - Black with Bleu electric interior and contrast stitching
> 
> I would love to know everyone's thoughts!!!
> As a background, I already have a B35 etain with GHW so I am not considering etoupe and a B30 malachite with GHW.
> I am placing my SO this Thursday (tomorrow) with the help of my SM and SA.


I would pick black/BE combo as I don't think you have a black H bag yet? As for contrast stitching, are you thinking of BE stitching then on black? Might want to consider 3rd color for stitching if you want something more toned down, say a gray thread (see what choices there are, I picked graphite on black for mine) or perhaps white, if you like want a black/white contrast. Just a thought.


----------



## tonkamama

Congrats dear... 

Both are great choice but I feel it is easier to get a regular black and you have a Etain GHW already... thus my vote is -Raisin with GM interior and contrast stitching as your first SO.  



eternallove4bag said:


> Ladies I need your help please!!!
> My wonderful SA called me yesterday to offer me SO... To say the least I am thrilled beyond words! But have to be honest I am just as tensed because I don't want to mess up what might be my one shot at the SO.... So here is what I do know I want!
> - chèvre B30 with BGHW
> Now for choices with colors....
> -Raisin with GM interior and contrast stitching
> - Black with Bleu electric interior and contrast stitching
> 
> I would love to know everyone's thoughts!!!
> As a background, I already have a B35 etain with GHW so I am not considering etoupe and a B30 malachite with GHW.
> I am placing my SO this Thursday (tomorrow) with the help of my SM and SA.


----------



## eternallove4bag

weN84 said:


> I would pick black/BE combo as I don't think you have a black H bag yet? As for contrast stitching, are you thinking of BE stitching then on black? Might want to consider 3rd color for stitching if you want something more toned down, say a gray thread (see what choices there are) or perhaps white, if you like want a black/white contrast. Just a thought.



Thank you so much for your quick reply weN84[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I have a black Constance with GHW but no B... I love BE and wish it was offered in chèvre but thankful it's even offered as a lining option in chèvre....I love the idea of black and BE combo but was leaning more towards the raisin and GM option only because I love every shade of purple! My only concern is that I need to see raisin swatch to see how it looks like in chèvre! 
Yes I was thinking of doing BE contrast stitching on black but thank you for suggesting white and grey as options too!! You think BE stitching might be too bright?


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Congrats dear...
> 
> Both are great choice but I feel it is easier to get a regular black and you have a Etain GHW already... thus my vote is -Raisin with GM interior and contrast stitching as your first SO.



Thank you so much tonkamama  [emoji8][emoji8]... I did get offered a black K right now (I am holding out for RC this season so had to say no [emoji51]) but I can see what you are saying... Black would be easier to find... I haven't seen raisin offered at all in my store! 
Many congrats on your SO!! Can't wait to see what you choose!


----------



## Meta

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much for your quick reply weN84[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... I have a black Constance with GHW but no B... I love BE and wish it was offered in chèvre but thankful it's even offered as a lining option in chèvre....I love the idea of black and BE combo but was leaning more towards the raisin and GM option only because I love every shade of purple! My only concern is that I need to see raisin swatch to see how it looks like in chèvre!
> Yes I was thinking of doing BE contrast stitching on black but thank you for suggesting white and grey as options too!! You think BE stitching might be too bright?


I don't think BE stitching is too bright, but just in general to my eye, the blue would get lost in the black, if you get what I mean? Unless it's a lighter blue like Azteque/Atoll which would pop. (Disclaimer: Prunoir has purple stitching and after much hemming and hawing, I let the bag go because of that even though it does look almost black, which is what I wanted for a Kelly) That said, you can see for yourself what it would look like when you place your order as they should have sample of the thread available for you to test on the leather samples.

It looks like you're leaning towards Raisin though, so just ignore everything I said.


----------



## eternallove4bag

weN84 said:


> I don't think BE stitching is too bright, but just in general to my eye, the blue would get lost in the black, if you get what I mean? Unless it's a lighter blue like Azteque/Atoll which would pop. (Disclaimer: Prunoir has purple stitching and after much hemming and hawing, I let the bag go because of that even though it does look almost black, which is what I wanted for a Kelly) That said, you can see for yourself what it would look like when you place your order as they should have sample of the thread available for you to test on the leather samples.
> 
> It looks like you're leaning towards Raisin though, so just ignore everything I said.



Hahaha! You are too sweet! I have to be honest I am leaning towards raisin ... Just confused about lining... And contrast thread... But as you suggested I am going to try everything together tomorrow at store and see how each combination works! I don't want to use a dark
Contrast stitching that gets lost... Thank you so much for your help[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## joanneminnie

Fantastic ladies, has anyone seen a red ostrich Birkin with grey side and grey handles? Please please share pictures or let me know how it looks like!!!! Thank you[emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## hermesfreak

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! You are too sweet! I have to be honest I am leaning towards raisin ... Just confused about lining... And contrast thread... But as you suggested I am going to try everything together tomorrow at store and see how each combination works! I don't want to use a dark
> Contrast stitching that gets lost... Thank you so much for your help[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Raisin chèvre is magnificent.  Has that je me sais pas shimmer.  I have seen it about 10 plus years ago in a B30 with GHDW and it was magnificent.  Why not a yellow or white interior lining.


----------



## mp4

eternallove4bag said:


> Hahaha! You are too sweet! I have to be honest I am leaning towards raisin ... Just confused about lining... And contrast thread... But as you suggested I am going to try everything together tomorrow at store and see how each combination works! I don't want to use a dark
> Contrast stitching that gets lost... Thank you so much for your help[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Raisin and BE look good together.  Win win!

There is a CW of the zenobe shawl that shows this well.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Hello! I need help/ more info on Beton since it is offered under "alligator/ croco lisse" category. I want to make sure that what I ordered is matte alligator not croco. Is there a way to specify that because my SA kept repeating it's under the control of the maison?


----------



## eternallove4bag

hermesfreak said:


> Raisin chèvre is magnificent.  Has that je me sais pas shimmer.  I have seen it about 10 plus years ago in a B30 with GHDW and it was magnificent.  Why not a yellow or white interior lining.


Thank you hermesfreak for the suggestion [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Yellow might not look bad at all. I am hoping to see the swatches today to check out combinations with raisin! 



mp4 said:


> Raisin and BE look good together.  Win win!
> 
> There is a CW of the zenobe shawl that shows this well.


Oh wow that would be the ultimate since I do want both raisin and BE! I need to check out the CW of Zenobie with this combination! Thank you so much mp4 for letting me know[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> Ladies I need your help please!!!
> My wonderful SA called me yesterday to offer me SO... To say the least I am thrilled beyond words! But have to be honest I am just as tensed because I don't want to mess up what might be my one shot at the SO.... So here is what I do know I want!
> - chèvre B30 with BGHW
> Now for choices with colors....
> -Raisin with GM interior and contrast stitching
> - Black with Bleu electric interior and contrast stitching
> 
> I would love to know everyone's thoughts!!!
> As a background, I already have a B35 etain with GHW so I am not considering etoupe and a B30 malachite with GHW.
> I am placing my SO this Thursday (tomorrow) with the help of my SM and SA.


Hi!  I have an SO b30 in black chèvre with BE interior with GHW!  It is a gorgeous bag but I would caution you that BE chèvre is darker than Togo or epsom so only provides a very subtle contrast to the black.   I adore the bag; it is perfect for everyday into evening!  The BE interior is gorgeous and quite rich but if you are looking for a 'pop' interior, go with something else!  Good luck and have fun!  I placed mine on Tuesday....the wait begins....


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## luxi_max

Hi lovely tpfers, would you help me pick out my first B30 SO please? I have an appointment this Saturday and still have not made up my mind yet.  I am contemplating among a few options below.  Thank you so much in advance for your help!!!! 

1. Etoupe chevre with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
I want some light pink stitching/lining/piping but not sure which pink

2. Blue Saphir chevre with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
Which color of stitching/lining/piping do you think that would look nice with blue saphir? 

3. Blue Electrique Togo with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
I want some bright/pop stitching/lining/piping but not sure which color 

4. Gris Mouette togo with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
Which color of lining and contrast stictching do you think that would look nice?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I mentioned to my other SM that purple and pink are colours I would imagine plus GHW. Now all of a sudden a SO appears in these colours but it's K32. Someone help? I have pics but I can't share them. I am scared maybe it is too flashy? But I really like it and I thought I would never like bi-colour. It is epsom which I am not totally in love with but it's fine. I am also 5'3 so maybe k32 is too big? Although my K25 is too small and I keep beating up to close it up. Dilemma [emoji50][emoji50][emoji50]


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> I mentioned to my other SM that purple and pink are colours I would imagine plus GHW. Now all of a sudden a SO appears in these colours but it's K32. Someone help? I have pics but I can't share them. I am scared maybe it is too flashy? But I really like it and I thought I would never like bi-colour. It is epsom which I am not totally in love with but it's fine. I am also 5'3 so maybe k32 is too big? Although my K25 is too small and I keep beating up to close it up. Dilemma [emoji50][emoji50][emoji50]



You've been offered an SO bag? Do you love it? It sounds like a 28 is really the perfect size for you but if this bag sings to you I guess why not? Is it a Sellier, it may look bigger because of that.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

luxi_max said:


> Hi lovely tpfers, would you help me pick out my first B30 SO please? I have an appointment this Saturday and still have not made up my mind yet.  I am contemplating among a few options below.  Thank you so much in advance for your help!!!!
> 
> 1. Etoupe chevre with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
> I want some light pink stitching/lining/piping but not sure which pink
> 
> 2. Blue Saphir chevre with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
> Which color of stitching/lining/piping do you think that would look nice with blue saphir?
> 
> 3. Blue Electrique Togo with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
> I want some bright/pop stitching/lining/piping but not sure which color
> 
> 4. Gris Mouette togo with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
> Which color of lining and contrast stictching do you think that would look nice?



This is what I think, I am not sure what your wardrobe is like but with a SO now I realize I can have one that is more tame (which I did) and maybe another more crazy (for me that is bright colours, bi-colour etc). 
First option with pink confetti (this colour is a favorite of mine and can go well with the neutrals). I have etain and pink confetti in the exterior and it is rather tame but cool. 
Rose sakurra is rather light and can look cute with a striking colour. 
The fourth option but togo I prefer the most with possibly the pinks (confetti), tosca or some other bright colours in the same tonal family. 
What do you feel you love the most? Hope this helps a bit. 
Here is my SO so you can see the pink


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> You've been offered an SO bag? Do you love it? It sounds like a 28 is really the perfect size for you but if this bag sings to you I guess why not? Is it a Sellier, it may look bigger because of that.



Exactly. Yes I was. It was super fast. I also think 28 would be perfect. I kind of like the bright colours but also scarred to go out of my comfort zone. I will need to go and try it. I do like how it looks. I wish I was taller.


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> Exactly. Yes I was. It was super fast. I also think 28 would be perfect. I kind of like the bright colours but also scarred to go out of my comfort zone. I will need to go and try it. I do like how it looks. I wish I was taller.



I have 2 size 32 Sellier Ks and I am 5'2. Try and see if you love it. The colours and hardware are right and it's an SO you need not wait for. I say take it and order a different combination SO. At least the store is now treating you right!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> I have 2 size 32 Sellier Ks and I am 5'2. Try and see if you love it. The colours and hardware are right and it's an SO you need not wait for. I say take it and order a different combination SO. At least the store is now treating you right!



I am 5'3. I wish I can see a pic. Totally right. I think the SM ordered it but she may have made a mistake with the size. I think she wrote the wrong size. Who knows. She asked me a couple months ago. That is another store. They are so much nicer. 
I will go and see it. I guess I need one crazy K. Hahah. You are tempting me to order another SO. [emoji57] [emoji12][emoji259]


----------



## Meta

luxi_max said:


> Hi lovely tpfers, would you help me pick out my first B30 SO please? I have an appointment this Saturday and still have not made up my mind yet.  I am contemplating among a few options below.  Thank you so much in advance for your help!!!!
> 
> 1. Etoupe chevre with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
> I want some light pink stitching/lining/piping but not sure which pink
> 
> 2. Blue Saphir chevre with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
> Which color of stitching/lining/piping do you think that would look nice with blue saphir?
> 
> 3. Blue Electrique Togo with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
> I want some bright/pop stitching/lining/piping but not sure which color
> 
> 4. Gris Mouette togo with brushed gold plated hardware, stitching/lining/piping contrasted
> Which color of lining and contrast stictching do you think that would look nice?



For pink, only Rose Jaipur is available as lining for your 1st option.

For Sapphire, I would opt for Bleu Paon or BE to keep it in the same tonal family yet still interesting. 

For BE, I would opt for Jaune d'Or, Moutarde or Feu for a nice pop. 

For Gris Mouette, Malachite, Rose Jaipur, Bleu Paon, Rouge Grenat are possible combos depending on your preference for colors. 

Good luck deciding!


----------



## doves75

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hello! I need help/ more info on Beton since it is offered under "alligator/ croco lisse" category. I want to make sure that what I ordered is matte alligator not croco. Is there a way to specify that because my SA kept repeating it's under the control of the maison?



Hi Hermesdiorduo, 
Congratulations on placing your SO. From what I saw, Beton is only in matte and not lisse finish. Just like Mimosa, it comes only in matte.
 Did the list includes the colors that comes in lisse? May be H just group all of them together under one category. 

I can't wait for your reveal. [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> Hi!  I have an SO b30 in black chèvre with BE interior with GHW!  It is a gorgeous bag but I would caution you that BE chèvre is darker than Togo or epsom so only provides a very subtle contrast to the black.   I adore the bag; it is perfect for everyday into evening!  The BE interior is gorgeous and quite rich but if you are looking for a 'pop' interior, go with something else!  Good luck and have fun!  I placed mine on Tuesday....the wait begins....



Wow! Can't wait to see what you ordered hopiko[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Thank you for your insight on black chèvre with BE interior... I am definitely looking for a contrast that pops for the lining... I went to my store today but sadly they didn't have swatches of raisin in chèvre and they showed me a raisin bag in J where raisin had so much of brown! I panicked and decided not to do chèvre... I am looking at Togo instead and deciding between anemone or BE B30 with BGHW! God help me [emoji1317][emoji1317]... I am placing my SO tomorrow!


----------



## eternallove4bag

weN84 said:


> For pink, only Rose Jaipur is available as lining for your 1st option.
> 
> For Sapphire, I would opt for Bleu Paon or BE to keep it in the same tonal family yet still interesting.
> 
> For BE, I would opt for Jaune d'Or, Moutarde or Feu for a nice pop.
> 
> For Gris Mouette, Malachite, Rose Jaipur, Bleu Paon, Rouge Grenat are possible combos depending on your preference for colors.
> 
> Good luck deciding!



weN84 you are amazing at this!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Sarah_sarah said:


> I mentioned to my other SM that purple and pink are colours I would imagine plus GHW. Now all of a sudden a SO appears in these colours but it's K32. Someone help? I have pics but I can't share them. I am scared maybe it is too flashy? But I really like it and I thought I would never like bi-colour. It is epsom which I am not totally in love with but it's fine. I am also 5'3 so maybe k32 is too big? Although my K25 is too small and I keep beating up to close it up. Dilemma [emoji50][emoji50][emoji50]



Any chance of getting K28? I feel that size would be perfect for you! Can the store try to get you one in that size in a color that you love?sending you loads of good wishes[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## luxi_max

Sarah, thanks so much for your help.  The pic definitely helps.  Love the combination of etain and pink.  Such a gorgeous bag!!! 



Sarah_sarah said:


> This is what I think, I am not sure what your wardrobe is like but with a SO now I realize I can have one that is more tame (which I did) and maybe another more crazy (for me that is bright colours, bi-colour etc).
> First option with pink confetti (this colour is a favorite of mine and can go well with the neutrals). I have etain and pink confetti in the exterior and it is rather tame but cool.
> Rose sakurra is rather light and can look cute with a striking colour.
> The fourth option but togo I prefer the most with possibly the pinks (confetti), tosca or some other bright colours in the same tonal family.
> What do you feel you love the most? Hope this helps a bit.
> Here is my SO so you can see the pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3492178


----------



## luxi_max

weN84, thanks so much for the suggestions!  You are absolutely amazing!!! 



weN84 said:


> For pink, only Rose Jaipur is available as lining for your 1st option.
> 
> For Sapphire, I would opt for Bleu Paon or BE to keep it in the same tonal family yet still interesting.
> 
> For BE, I would opt for Jaune d'Or, Moutarde or Feu for a nice pop.
> 
> For Gris Mouette, Malachite, Rose Jaipur, Bleu Paon, Rouge Grenat are possible combos depending on your preference for colors.
> 
> Good luck deciding!


----------



## Hat Trick

Well this thread has been very helpful.  I was invited to do my first SO yesterday, so I read through the entire thread last night.  This morning I went into H and confidently ordered a K28, chevre, blue saphir with a blue hydra interior.  
Without tpf, I'd have had an anxious night!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## arisoup

Hi I hope this question hasn't been answered yet but is the Constance offered in this season's SO? I know it was last season but was wondering about this round...


----------



## LadyCupid

Hat Trick said:


> Well this thread has been very helpful.  I was invited to do my first SO yesterday, so I read through the entire thread last night.  This morning I went into H and confidently ordered a K28, chevre, blue saphir with a blue hydra interior.
> Without tpf, I'd have had an anxious night!


Congratulations!! May I ask where are you located please as I was looking at the SO chart and hydra isn't listed as interior lining so I am just curious.


----------



## Hat Trick

yodaling1 said:


> Congratulations!! May I ask where are you located please as I was looking at the SO chart and hydra isn't listed as interior lining so I am just curious.



Hi Yodaling1. 
  I'm in Australia but my SO chart was the same as the one on page 246 of the "Hermes Special Orders - how long did yours take?" thread.  As I chose chevre, I had to choose both the exterior and interior colours from the chevre list - which was very limited!
Hope that helps.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

eternallove4bag said:


> Any chance of getting K28? I feel that size would be perfect for you! Can the store try to get you one in that size in a color that you love?sending you loads of good wishes[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I also think 28 will be better. The SM did offer me a K25 in cobalt ostrich. I have to say that one sounds better. I can soon do another SO so maybe that will be better.


----------



## periogirl28

arisoup said:


> Hi I hope this question hasn't been answered yet but is the Constance offered in this season's SO? I know it was last season but was wondering about this round...



Yes, in 18 and 24.


----------



## LadyCupid

Hat Trick said:


> Hi Yodaling1.
> I'm in Australia but my SO chart was the same as the one on page 246 of the "Hermes Special Orders - how long did yours take?" thread.  As I chose chevre, I had to choose both the exterior and interior colours from the chevre list - which was very limited!
> Hope that helps.


Hi dear, 
So instead of choosing the interior from the "lining" section on the right with X marked, you are limited to choosing only what is available under "classic skin - chèvre"? Did your chart show this "lining" section on the right side? Sorry I am just confused by what is available for interior as when I read this chart, hydra is available for exterior chèvre option but not as interior lining although in your case it is different. Maybe I am not reading this chart correctly.


----------



## Hat Trick

yodaling1 said:


> Hi dear,
> So instead of choosing the interior from the "lining" section on the right with X marked, you are limited to choosing only what is available under "classic skin - chèvre"? Did your chart show this "lining" section on the right side? Sorry I am just confused by what is available for interior as when I read this chart, hydra is available for exterior chèvre option but not as interior lining although in your case it is different.


 
Ahh, I see your point!  I wonder if my SM made a mistake when she gave me the details?  The form I saw didn't have the right hand side columns you are referring to (might not have been a complete form).
I might get a call tomorrow to choose a different interior colour?!
I'm open to suggestions and advice....


----------



## mimi 123

Hat Trick said:


> Well this thread has been very helpful.  I was invited to do my first SO yesterday, so I read through the entire thread last night.  This morning I went into H and confidently ordered a K28, chevre, blue saphir with a blue hydra interior.
> Without tpf, I'd have had an anxious night!


Congrats! Blue Saphire chevre is gorgeous!   Can I ask which version you select for your K28? And did you choose different stitching? 
I am in torn of selection. LOL! Thank you!


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> Wow! Can't wait to see what you ordered hopiko[emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Thank you for your insight on black chèvre with BE interior... I am definitely looking for a contrast that pops for the lining... I went to my store today but sadly they didn't have swatches of raisin in chèvre and they showed me a raisin bag in J where raisin had so much of brown! I panicked and decided not to do chèvre... I am looking at Togo instead and deciding between anemone or BE B30 with BGHW! God help me [emoji1317][emoji1317]... I am placing my SO tomorrow!



If it helps, here is a picture of my black chèvre B30 (with her little sister, B25).  You can't see the BE interior but you can get a feel for noir chèvre exterior.  If you want a pop, you could do; paon, capucine, rouge tomate, bambou, or for subtle but contrasting...etoupe or mouette! 
You can always get black, but you can't always get chèvre, which is so light and dreamy.

Anemone and BE are great choices, too!  And....Let's just say that you will have a twin, or at least a very close cousin, if you pick anemone


----------



## hopiko

yodaling1 said:


> Hi dear,
> So instead of choosing the interior from the "lining" section on the right with X marked, you are limited to choosing only what is available under "classic skin - chèvre"? Did your chart show this "lining" section on the right side? Sorry I am just confused by what is available for interior as when I read this chart, hydra is available for exterior chèvre option but not as interior lining although in your case it is different. Maybe I am not reading this chart correctly.


Hi Yodaling!  I ordered in the US earlier this week and we used the "lining" list to pick interior.  So you are correct, hydra could be an exterior, but not interior, at least in the US.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hat Trick said:


> Ahh, I see your point!  I wonder if my SM made a mistake when she gave me the details?  The form I saw didn't have the right hand side columns you are referring to (might not have been a complete form).
> I might get a call tomorrow to choose a different interior colour?!
> I'm open to suggestions and advice....


If it helps at all, the form I used didn't look like this. There were no translations of the color names and the entire form was in French without translations. I only had it by text from my SA and it might have been old, or wrong, so I can't advise as to BH availability.
It IS possible that your SA didn't know that the chèvre used on exteriors is different from that used in lining. It also might not affect your order, as you can order other linings occasionally (I believe there's a member here who was offered Togo lining so she could get the color she wanted).
It's worth clarifying. I have one SO that is taking a looong while and I suspect that it is because of the lining (although it could just be H!). 
Chèvre in bleu saphir is gorgeous, a real briiliant sapphire blue - I think any of the other blues would be a great lining. With a K the lining is like a little surprise so you can really choose any color that makes your heart sing.


----------



## LadyCupid

hopiko said:


> Hi Yodaling!  I ordered in the US earlier this week and we used the "lining" list to pick interior.  So you are correct, hydra could be an exterior, but not interior, at least in the US.


Thank you H for clarifying this.


----------



## tonkamama

hopiko said:


> If it helps, here is a picture of my black chèvre B30 (with her little sister, B25).  You can't see the BE interior but you can get a feel for noir chèvre exterior.  If you want a pop, you could do; paon, capucine, rouge tomate, bambou, or for subtle but contrasting...etoupe or mouette!
> You can always get black, but you can't always get chèvre, which is so light and dreamy.
> 
> Anemone and BE are great choices, too!  And....Let's just say that you will have a twin, or at least a very close cousin, if you pick anemone
> View attachment 3492963



Gorgeous...  do you have pic showing the BE lining?  Thank you.


----------



## hopiko

tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous...  do you have pic showing the BE lining?  Thank you.


Hi!  I am at work now but will take a pic and post it so you can get a feel for BE as a chèvre lining!


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies,

I really love the idea of getting a Chèvre B30 in Etoupe, but love Etain as @QuelleFromage has suggested but is not available in Chèvre for exterior...   love the idea of BE Chèvre lining... how about Etain Chèvre lining? 

Please advise...
Which lining (BE or Etain) looks the best with Chèvre Etoupe? 
Can I NOT do the contrast stitching?  TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

tonkamama said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I really love the idea of getting a Chèvre B30 in Etoupe, but love Etain as @QuelleFromage has suggested but is not available in Chèvre for exterior...   love the idea of BE Chèvre lining... how about Etain Chèvre lining?
> 
> Please advise...
> Which lining (BE or Etain) looks the best with Chèvre Etoupe?
> Can I NOT do the contrast stitching?  TIA


BE!!
And yes, I think you can request a tonal stitching for Etoupe on an SO. But take a look at the Etoupe/Bleu Azteque So Flash Kelly....the blue stitching is pretty cool


----------



## fatcat2523

Are we allow to have mix leathers? Such as Togo and Epsom? Or we must only get one type of leather?


----------



## tonkamama

QuelleFromage said:


> BE!!
> And yes, I think you can request a tonal stitching for Etoupe on an SO. But take a look at the Etoupe/Bleu Azteque So Flash Kelly....the blue stitching is pretty cool



Thank you so much yes the contrast stitching will be totally cool.


----------



## hopiko

QuelleFromage said:


> BE!!
> And yes, I think you can request a tonal stitching for Etoupe on an SO. But take a look at the Etoupe/Bleu Azteque So Flash Kelly....the blue stitching is pretty cool


Totally agree!  Great advice!  Do the BE....with Etoupe exterior it will totally pop


----------



## QuelleFromage

tonkamama said:


> Thank you so much yes the contrast stitching will be totally cool.



It will be sooooooo cool. I'm envious!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> If it helps, here is a picture of my black chèvre B30 (with her little sister, B25).  You can't see the BE interior but you can get a feel for noir chèvre exterior.  If you want a pop, you could do; paon, capucine, rouge tomate, bambou, or for subtle but contrasting...etoupe or mouette!
> You can always get black, but you can't always get chèvre, which is so light and dreamy.
> 
> Anemone and BE are great choices, too!  And....Let's just say that you will have a twin, or at least a very close cousin, if you pick anemone
> View attachment 3492963


Gosh I love your beautiful bags hopiko[emoji7][emoji7]... I really thought long and hard about this... Believe it or not I went in yesterday, filled out the form, freaked out on the way back and called my sweet SA who said to come back today and change the form with the combination I loved and finally I decided to let go of chèvre ( maybe it wasn't meant to be this time?) ... Going with Togo and ready to become your close cousin [emoji4][emoji4]... I submitted my SO today... Now the wait begins [emoji1317]



tonkamama said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I really love the idea of getting a Chèvre B30 in Etoupe, but love Etain as @QuelleFromage has suggested but is not available in Chèvre for exterior...   love the idea of BE Chèvre lining... how about Etain Chèvre lining?
> 
> Please advise...
> Which lining (BE or Etain) looks the best with Chèvre Etoupe?
> Can I NOT do the contrast stitching?  TIA



Gosh etain chèvre exterior would have been a dream but with etoupe I would say go with BE since it will be an amazing contrast!!! I don't think you need to do the contrast stitching if you don't want to! On the form there is a selection of with and without contrast stitching. But I feel BE stitching on etoupe will look divine!!! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## bagidiotic

fatcat2523 said:


> Are we allow to have mix leathers? Such as Togo and Epsom? Or we must only get one type of leather?


No mix


----------



## tonkamama

So my dear, what spec did you order as your final may I ask?  


eternallove4bag said:


> Gosh I love your beautiful bags hopiko[emoji7][emoji7]... I really thought long and hard about this... Believe it or not I went in yesterday, filled out the form, freaked out on the way back and called my sweet SA who said to come back today and change the form with the combination I loved and finally I decided to let go of chèvre ( maybe it wasn't meant to be this time?) ... Going with Togo and ready to become your close cousin [emoji4][emoji4]... I submitted my SO today... Now the wait begins [emoji1317]
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh etain chèvre exterior would have been a dream but with etoupe I would say go with BE since it will be an amazing contrast!!! I don't think you need to do the contrast stitching if you don't want to! On the form there is a selection of with and without contrast stitching. But I feel BE stitching on etoupe will look divine!!! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> So my dear, what spec did you order as your final may I ask?



Anemone with GM lining and contrast thread  ... Hoping it looks as good in reality as it does in my head [emoji171][emoji171]... Can't wait to see what you choose! Please keep us posted!


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> Anemone with GM lining and contrast thread  ... Hoping it looks as good in reality as it does in my head [emoji171][emoji171]... Can't wait to see what you choose! Please keep us posted!


Wow... Anemone is so pretty.   thanks for sharing


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Wow... Anemone is so pretty.   thanks for sharing



Thank you so much tonkamama! I am super happy! I missed out on when it was first offered...just glad to have had this opportunity [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dluvch

eternallove4bag said:


> Anemone with GM lining and contrast thread  ... Hoping it looks as good in reality as it does in my head [emoji171][emoji171]... Can't wait to see what you choose! Please keep us posted!


Excelllent choice my dear friend!  I can wait for your bag to arrive!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dira said:


> Excelllent choice my dear friend!  I can wait for your bag to arrive!!!!



Thank you my darling friend [emoji8][emoji8]... U know I couldn't have done this without u and the gang [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## gourmet

Hi guys! For the SO, if I pick 2 colors for the exterior, does the inner lining need to match one of the exterior colors? (So 2 colors max for the entire bag?) I am based in the US


----------



## megt10

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!


Wow that is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## megt10

ShyShy said:


> After 2.5 years, she is finally here!


She is beautiful. Well worth the wait. I am getting ready to place a SO. I have placed 2 SO's so far and neither have arrived yet.


----------



## megt10

mp4 said:


> Do you remember the length?  Based on my various strap tests, I'm somewhere between darma and guccihoocie (so 90 and 100cm).


I ordered the 100 I think.


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> Of the options, I like anemone exterior/Bleu paon interior the best... do you have instagram?  If so, check out my good friend's account - dreamingofh - she has an anemone/Bleu Izmir B30... not exact, but close enough so you can get an idea.  My other friend - kittyroyale_ - has the opposite with Bleu paon exterior/ultraviolet interior....
> 
> I think it works beautifully because these are "jewel tones" in my opinion.... I don't like anemone/rose Jaipur as much... and like you said, I too prefer a pop color interior, although anemone/etoupe is fine, just lacks the oomph of anemone/Bleu paon.
> 
> Good luck!!


Thanks for the info. I looked at the pictures. I am doing another SO on the 25th and am going to do anemone and now I am pretty sure I want Blue Paon as my secondary color. I am thinking of a K 25.


----------



## luxi_max

Took your suggestion and places my SO today.  B25 Etoupe Cherve with Rose Jaipur interior and stitching.  Now the wait begins.  Thanks again! 




weN84 said:


> For pink, only Rose Jaipur is available as lining for your 1st option.
> 
> For Sapphire, I would opt for Bleu Paon or BE to keep it in the same tonal family yet still interesting.
> 
> For BE, I would opt for Jaune d'Or, Moutarde or Feu for a nice pop.
> 
> For Gris Mouette, Malachite, Rose Jaipur, Bleu Paon, Rouge Grenat are possible combos depending on your preference for colors.
> 
> Good luck deciding!


----------



## Meta

luxi_max said:


> Took your suggestion and places my SO today.  B25 Etoupe Cherve with Rose Jaipur interior and stitching.  Now the wait begins.  Thanks again!


Yay!  Very honoured to have been of help!  Looking forward to see it when it arrives!


----------



## hopiko

Here you go ....indoor and outdoor lighting.  It does really pop in outdoor lining.  Please note that I ordered this bag back when the pockets were configurable and cell phones were very small...thus the tiny cell phone pocket!

Hope this helps!


----------



## hopiko

luxi_max said:


> Took your suggestion and places my SO today.  B25 Etoupe Cherve with Rose Jaipur interior and stitching.  Now the wait begins.  Thanks again!


This is going to be gorgeous!!!  Good luck with the wait...mine waits have varied from 6 months to 23 months!  Hope yours is on the short side.


----------



## hopiko

ShyShy said:


> One more...


CONGRATS!!!  She is absolutely gorgeous and adorable at the same time!  LOVE this combo!  So happy for you!  The wait must have been excruciating!


----------



## Meta

gourmet said:


> Hi guys! For the SO, if I pick 2 colors for the exterior, does the inner lining need to match one of the exterior colors? (So 2 colors max for the entire bag?) I am based in the US


Yes, that is correct. Only bicolors for SO now. You can refer to this chart here.


----------



## StyleEyes

luxi_max said:


> Took your suggestion and places my SO today.  B25 Etoupe Cherve with Rose Jaipur interior and stitching.  Now the wait begins.  Thanks again!



That sounds a-m-a-zing!!  [emoji175][emoji106][emoji106]

I really, really wanted to do that combo, but it was too close to my other SO [emoji30]. Big congrats dear!  You're gonna love it!!!  I hope it gets here soon!!

A little peek at my Gris Perle baby [emoji4]. I didn't want two "grey and pink" bags.


----------



## StyleEyes

hopiko said:


> Here you go ....indoor and outdoor lighting.  It does really pop in outdoor lining.  Please note that I ordered this bag back when the pockets were configurable and cell phones were very small...thus the tiny cell phone pocket!
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3494136
> View attachment 3494137
> View attachment 3494138



Hopiko,  this is so pretty [emoji170]  Thank you for sharing!  BTW, that little cell phone pocket fits a Calvi perfectly!  [emoji106]

That's what I use mine for and wish I could've done it again with my latest SO. [emoji849]


----------



## ShyShy

megt10 said:


> She is beautiful. Well worth the wait. I am getting ready to place a SO. I have placed 2 SO's so far and neither have arrived yet.



Don't give up hope!  I am still waiting for my SO placed last year (it's been 1 year now)... the wait is excruciating but so worth it.  I am thinking of doing another SO as well but am not sure I can stomach the wait...


----------



## ShyShy

hopiko said:


> CONGRATS!!!  She is absolutely gorgeous and adorable at the same time!  LOVE this combo!  So happy for you!  The wait must have been excruciating!



Yes it was!  I was starting to give up hope (especially since some SOs lately appeared in record time), but never say never with H!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> Here you go ....indoor and outdoor lighting.  It does really pop in outdoor lining.  Please note that I ordered this bag back when the pockets were configurable and cell phones were very small...thus the tiny cell phone pocket!
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3494136
> View attachment 3494137
> View attachment 3494138



Hopiko this is just gorgeous!!! The BE interior is TDF [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## luxi_max

StyleEyes said:


> That sounds a-m-a-zing!!  [emoji175][emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> I really, really wanted to do that combo, but it was too close to my other SO [emoji30]. Big congrats dear!  You're gonna love it!!!  I hope it gets here soon!!
> 
> A little peek at my Gris Perle baby [emoji4]. I didn't want two "grey and pink" bags.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494210



Thanks, StyleEyes!  Your SO looks amazing!  I am drooling!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## StyleEyes

luxi_max said:


> Thanks, StyleEyes!  Your SO looks amazing!  I am drooling!!!



Thank you dear Luxi!  I'm working on a big reveal and getting all the pics taken and edited is such hard work when it's a big "pile" [emoji30][emoji849][emoji15]
I keep saying "coming soon", but it's taking much longer than I anticipated! Lol!  Anyway, I'm almost done and this bag will be in there with better pics!


----------



## luxi_max

StyleEyes said:


> Thank you dear Luxi!  I'm working on a big reveal and getting all the pics taken and edited is such hard work when it's a big "pile" [emoji30][emoji849][emoji15]
> I keep saying "coming soon", but it's taking much longer than I anticipated! Lol!  Anyway, I'm almost done and this bag will be in there with better pics!



Very exciting! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] I can't wait to see your reveal!!!


----------



## Tweety

Hi ladies,

I really need your expert opinion on SO. What do you all think about Raisin Chevre as main leather and Bleu Saphir Chevre as secondary, that is on handle, straps, and side panel? I know Bleu Saphir on Clemence is dark and that is what I want. However, the swatch for Bleu Saphir Chevre is quite light. I don't know whether that was mislabeled or is Bleu Saphir Chevre much lighter than Bleu Saphir Clemence? Any opinion would be much appreciated.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tweety said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I really need your expert opinion on SO. What do you all think about Raisin Chevre as main leather and Bleu Saphir Chevre as secondary, that is on handle, straps, and side panel? I know Bleu Saphir on Clemence is dark and that is what I want. However, the swatch for Bleu Saphir Chevre is quite light. I don't know whether that was mislabeled or is Bleu Saphir Chevre much lighter than Bleu Saphir Clemence? Any opinion would be much appreciated.



Which bag are you ordering?

I ordered a BS and Raisin K a while back, but not with the colors sitting next to each other - Raisin exterior and BS interior (it has not arrived yet).

Bleu Saphir in Clemence is like a navy with some brightness to it. In chèvre it is much more like a sapphire blue - more jewel-toned, much brighter.  I personally would not like the combo you've suggested in chèvre, but tastes are personal.


----------



## Tweety

Thanks QuelleFromage for your opinion. I am ordering a 28 Kelly Sellier. I agree that if the bleu saphir is brighter in chevre, I would probably not like it. In that case, I would probably want noir in chevre as the secondary color then.


----------



## panthere55

Bs in chevre is lighter than in other leathers. I would go with black for raisin contrast 





Tweety said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I really need your expert opinion on SO. What do you all think about Raisin Chevre as main leather and Bleu Saphir Chevre as secondary, that is on handle, straps, and side panel? I know Bleu Saphir on Clemence is dark and that is what I want. However, the swatch for Bleu Saphir Chevre is quite light. I don't know whether that was mislabeled or is Bleu Saphir Chevre much lighter than Bleu Saphir Clemence? Any opinion would be much appreciated.


----------



## Meta

@Tweety here's Kelly 28 in Raisin/Black in Togo (credit: Instagram ms_lucandlil) if that helps for you to get a better idea


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> Anemone with GM lining and contrast thread  ... Hoping it looks as good in reality as it does in my head [emoji171][emoji171]... Can't wait to see what you choose! Please keep us posted!


OMG, we are going to be identical twins!!!  Except I got shiny GHW...did you go with the brushed? I have a couple of bags with brushed so went shiny although I think that brushed will be GORGY!!!

I think that we will both get AMAZING bags!!  I can't wait to see yours!!


----------



## Tweety

panthere55 said:


> Bs in chevre is lighter than in other leathers. I would go with black for raisin contrast



Thank you for your advice, panthere55! I agree with you and am going to go with Raisin/Black combo. 



weN84 said:


> @Tweety here's Kelly 28 in Raisin/Black in Togo (credit: Instagram ms_lucandlil) if that helps for you to get a better idea
> 
> View attachment 3494942


Thank you, weN84, for finding the photo for my reference. It really helps because I am more of a "visual" person. The bag looks good.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> @Tweety here's Kelly 28 in Raisin/Black in Togo (credit: Instagram ms_lucandlil) if that helps for you to get a better idea
> 
> View attachment 3494942


That's a stunning combo! Very unexpected for me to like these colors (just prefer bright colors) but it's fab!!!


----------



## hermesfreak

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's a stunning combo! Very unexpected for me to like these colors (just prefer bright colors) but it's fab!!!



I totally agree!!! Fantastic combo [emoji106][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## LadyCupid

hopiko said:


> Here you go ....indoor and outdoor lighting.  It does really pop in outdoor lining.  Please note that I ordered this bag back when the pockets were configurable and cell phones were very small...thus the tiny cell phone pocket!
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3494136
> View attachment 3494137
> View attachment 3494138


Love your SO! Do you happen to know if pockets are still configurable? Like can you still switch front pocket to the back and vice versa for SO? Does all SO have the additional cell phone pocket as a standard or that has to be specified when you do the SO?


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> OMG, we are going to be identical twins!!!  Except I got shiny GHW...did you go with the brushed? I have a couple of bags with brushed so went shiny although I think that brushed will be GORGY!!!
> 
> I think that we will both get AMAZING bags!!  I can't wait to see yours!!



Yay!! I went for brushed gold since this is my first SO! Gosh I can't wait to see both of our SOs now [emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## LadyCupid

Hi everyone, 
Looking to get opinions in regards to which secondary color will go better with azalea Epsom? I narrowed down to craie, trench and Gris Mouette. Not having any leather swatches to see IRL is making the imagining process a little difficult. I have an azalea Epsom Calvi but nothing in craie, trench of Gris Mouette Epsom to compare to. I would prefer Gris perle but this is only available as interior lining option unfortunately. Thank you in advance.


----------



## luxi_max

hopiko said:


> This is going to be gorgeous!!!  Good luck with the wait...mine waits have varied from 6 months to 23 months!  Hope yours is on the short side.


Thanks, hopiko!  Your bags are gorgeous!  The wait is killing me


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

yodaling1 said:


> Love your SO! Do you happen to know if pockets are still configurable? Like can you still switch front pocket to the back and vice versa for SO? Does all SO have the additional cell phone pocket as a standard or that has to be specified when you do the SO?


Hi!  I don't think that pocket options have been offered for a couple of years, at least they haven't been offered to me
My little cell pocket was specifically requested, it was not standard.  
I also have a Kelly with the pockets reversed and I love it.  I would always order that way if I could.  
Ask...the rules seem to change all the time and fro boutique to boutique!


----------



## LadyCupid

hopiko said:


> Hi!  I don't think that pocket options have been offered for a couple of years, at least they haven't been offered to me
> My little cell pocket was specifically requested, it was not standard.
> I also have a Kelly with the pockets reversed and I love it.  I would always order that way if I could.
> Ask...the rules seem to change all the time and fro boutique to boutique!


Thank you Hopiko for the info. It is very helpful.  I will ask the store then to clarify as I also prefer the reversed pockets with the addition of the cellphone pocket. I can't wait to see your SO already. It is one of my top combo as well!


----------



## boboxu

Looks like I'm the only one who placed a very pop combo here. I placed a B25 Epsom in bi-color of Rose Azelea and Jaune D'or with brushed GHW, is it too much of pop colors?


yodaling1 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Looking to get opinions in regards to which secondary color will go better with azalea Epsom? I narrowed down to craie, trench and Gris Mouette. Not having any leather swatches to see IRL is making the imagining process a little difficult. I have an azalea Epsom Calvi but nothing in craie, trench of Gris Mouette Epsom to compare to. I would prefer Gris perle but this is only available as interior lining option unfortunately. Thank you in advance.


I was debating between Gris M or Jaune D'or to go with Rose Azelea. But since I don't have anything yellow so I decided Rose Azelea/ Jaune D'or in size 25B with brushed GHW ) I know it's really pop, lol but Gris M would go well with Azelea. I don't think Craie is good choice even I like Craie because if you do option 2 with handle n sides and lining in Craie, it's easy to get dirty though unless you are good with taking care light color bags.
But good luck with your decision dear ✌️


----------



## LadyCupid

boboxu said:


> Looks like I'm the only one who placed a very pop combo here. I placed a B25 Epsom in bi-color of Rose Azelea and Jaune D'or with brushed GHW, is it too much of pop colors?
> 
> I was debating between Gris M or Jaune D'or to go with Rose Azelea. But since I don't have anything yellow so I decided Rose Azelea/ Jaune D'or in size 25B with brushed GHW ) I know it's really pop, lol but Gris M would go well with Azelea. I don't think Craie is good choice even I like Craie because if you do option 2 with handle n sides and lining in Craie, it's easy to get dirty though unless you are good with taking care light color bags.
> But good luck with your decision dear ✌️


I have the same concern too about craie. I am leaning more towards Gris M but I am so afraid the Gris M will be darker than what I like. I saw a Gris M Epsom Kelly long wallet pic online and the grey tone seems very dark to me but I am not sure if it is true representation of the actual color. Gris perle would be my preferred shade of grey to match azalea but this isn't available as exterior color.

As I am not as daring as to picking something very pop yet, I might just play safe and just stick with the basic azalea exterior and Gris perle interior. However, I am still really very curious regarding azalea with trench or Gris  M combo though. These colors are still not out of the picture until I can somehow see leather swatches and finalizing. 

If anyone has any SLGs with these combos that can send pics, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## boboxu

yodaling1 said:


> I have the same concern too about craie. I am leaning more towards Gris M but I am so afraid the Gris M will be darker than what I like. I saw a Gris M Epsom Kelly long wallet pic online and the grey tone seems very dark to me but I am not sure if it is true representation of the actual color. Gris perle would be my preferred shade of grey to match azalea but this isn't available as exterior color.
> 
> As I am not as daring as to picking something very pop yet, I might just play safe and just stick with the basic azalea exterior and Gris perle interior. However, I am still really very curious regarding azalea with trench or Gris  M combo though. These colors are still not out of the picture until I can somehow see leather swatches and finalizing.
> 
> If anyone has any SLGs with these combos that can send pics, I would really appreciate it.


I think Gris M in real life should be lighter than the one in this picture, like dove grey  
I'm having another SO in neutral shades on the way so this time I go pop


----------



## Hat Trick

I looked at the rose azalee, gris m, and trench epsom swatches (although I had already made up my mind that I wanted chevre).  Trench is like a beige version of gris tourelle.  Gris m is darker, but not as dark as the image above.  Craie is lightest.
Although beige isn't a colour I usually like much, I think H has done a nice shade of it in trench, and in terms of colour saturation, I thought rose azalee and trench was a very nice combination for a lighter coloured bag if you want the colours in similar intensity.  HTH  .


----------



## amorris

eternallove4bag said:


> Anemone with GM lining and contrast thread  ... Hoping it looks as good in reality as it does in my head [emoji171][emoji171]... Can't wait to see what you choose! Please keep us posted!





hopiko said:


> OMG, we are going to be identical twins!!!  Except I got shiny GHW...did you go with the brushed? I have a couple of bags with brushed so went shiny although I think that brushed will be GORGY!!!
> 
> I think that we will both get AMAZING bags!!  I can't wait to see yours!!



I am a huge purple fan and Anemone is just perfection!!

I just placed my first SO: B30 Anemone Exterior with Brushed GHW last week. I couldn't decide between Rose Jaipur/Bleu Paon interior and thanks to @carlinha, I was convinced on Bleu Paon. I went to see the swatches irl and when placed together, RJ just didn't work for me. It's a beautiful color but doesn't pop as much as Bleu Paon! Gris Mouette lining also caught my eye and I was contemplating really hard between GM and BP, but I ended up with BP. So, I really can't wait for both of your SOs. I just know that it's gonna look amazing!! Now, the wait begins..


----------



## ladyfarquaad

I'm very excited because I just got a text from my SA saying that he's sent my name to Paris for a "personalised bag" and that he or his manager would contact me shortly with more details!! I've only been buying Hermes for about a year, so I was hoping for help from one of you more experienced ladies -

1) Does a personalised bag mean a special order? I presumed it does, but I just wanted to confirm; and 
2) I've seen a few posts referring to a thread that lists out currently available colours and leathers for special orders - can someone please direct me to this thread? I can't seem to find it.

Thank you so much  Can't wait to share this experience with all of you


----------



## LadyCupid

Hat Trick said:


> I looked at the rose azalee, gris m, and trench epsom swatches (although I had already made up my mind that I wanted chevre).  Trench is like a beige version of gris tourelle.  Gris m is darker, but not as dark as the image above.  Craie is lightest.
> Although beige isn't a colour I usually like much, I think H has done a nice shade of it in trench, and in terms of colour saturation, I thought rose azalee and trench was a very nice combination for a lighter coloured bag if you want the colours in similar intensity.  HTH  .


Does trench have a lot of yellow undertone to it when you saw it? Some pictures of trench look absolutely beautiful but some look very yellow. I originally wanted to choose a neutral tone that is slightly lighter in saturation than azalea so azalea can pop more vs one that is too dark and fighting the limelight with azalea. Between trench and Gris M, do you feel trench will work better for a k25 sellier bicolor? 

Thank you for your help and response.


----------



## mp4

yodaling1 said:


> Does trench have a lot of yellow undertone to it when you saw it? Some pictures of trench look absolutely beautiful but some look very yellow. I originally wanted to choose a neutral tone that is slightly lighter in saturation than azalea so azalea can pop more vs one that is too dark and fighting the limelight with azalea. Between trench and Gris M, do you feel trench will work better for a k25 sellier bicolor?
> 
> Thank you for your help and response.



Trench was very yellow to my eye when I saw it.  I think craie would be a good choice but I haven't held them together.

If you are thinking kelly I really encourage you to consider a fun color that you enjoy (despite the limited options this time).  The inside color is really just there for you...ie....not noticeable like a B when flap is tucked in.


----------



## periogirl28

ladyfarquaad said:


> I'm very excited because I just got a text from my SA saying that he's sent my name to Paris for a "personalised bag" and that he or his manager would contact me shortly with more details!! I've only been buying Hermes for about a year, so I was hoping for help from one of you more experienced ladies -
> 
> 1) Does a personalised bag mean a special order? I presumed it does, but I just wanted to confirm; and
> 2) I've seen a few posts referring to a thread that lists out currently available colours and leathers for special orders - can someone please direct me to this thread? I can't seem to find it.
> 
> Thank you so much  Can't wait to share this experience with all of you



Hallo! From what you have decribed I am thinking that you may have been offered a custom designed bag, not a special order which normally does not require your name to be sent to Paris. If this is correct then it is a bag which will be designed by and for you alone, it may be a totally new design or a modification of an existing design or a retired design depending on what Paris approves. To add to the confusion, in Japan, an SO is referred to as a personal order.  Please do let us know more, I think it is a very exciting offer. Congrats!

This cute clip might help illustrate. 
http://lesailes.hermes.com/fr/fr/bespoke


----------



## eternallove4bag

amorris said:


> I am a huge purple fan and Anemone is just perfection!!
> 
> I just placed my first SO: B30 Anemone Exterior with Brushed GHW last week. I couldn't decide between Rose Jaipur/Bleu Paon interior and thanks to @carlinha, I was convinced on Bleu Paon. I went to see the swatches irl and when placed together, RJ just didn't work for me. It's a beautiful color but doesn't pop as much as Bleu Paon! Gris Mouette lining also caught my eye and I was contemplating really hard between GM and BP, but I ended up with BP. So, I really can't wait for both of your SOs. I just know that it's gonna look amazing!! Now, the wait begins..



amorris this was my first SO too... It's exciting isn't it? I am also a purple lover and debated between anemone and raisin a lot but in the end anemone won! Anemone with BP will look amazing!!! You made a great choice! Gosh we need to do a triplet reveal when we get our SOs.. Mine is also B30 with BGHW...Hopefully soon[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## eternallove4bag

yodaling1 said:


> I have the same concern too about craie. I am leaning more towards Gris M but I am so afraid the Gris M will be darker than what I like. I saw a Gris M Epsom Kelly long wallet pic online and the grey tone seems very dark to me but I am not sure if it is true representation of the actual color. Gris perle would be my preferred shade of grey to match azalea but this isn't available as exterior color.
> 
> As I am not as daring as to picking something very pop yet, I might just play safe and just stick with the basic azalea exterior and Gris perle interior. However, I am still really very curious regarding azalea with trench or Gris  M combo though. These colors are still not out of the picture until I can somehow see leather swatches and finalizing.
> 
> If anyone has any SLGs with these combos that can send pics, I would really appreciate it.



I think both Gris perle and Gris M are going to look fabulous with azalea... Personally I love GM... I have not seen it IRL but only swatches ....it looked extremely light and not at all like the color of the Kelly wallet in the pic. All the best deciding[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ladyfarquaad

periogirl28 said:


> Hallo! From what you have decribed I am thinking that you may have been offered a custom designed bag, not a special order which normally does not require your name to be sent to Paris. If this is correct then it is a bag which will be designed by and for you alone, it may be a totally new design or a modification of an existing design or a retired design depending on what Paris approves. To add to the confusion, in Japan, an SO is referred to as a personal order.  Please do let us know more, I think it is a very exciting offer. Congrats!
> 
> This cute clip might help illustrate.
> http://lesailes.hermes.com/fr/fr/bespoke


Thank you so much for the reply and the clip! If you're right, this is even more exciting than I'd imagined. Do you know if anyone else on purseforum has experience with these custom designed bags? I didn't even realise this concept existed!!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Hi!

I've posted this earlier in the "*Hermes Special Orders - How long did yours take?*" thread, but I'm also posting it here because I could really use some help!

I'm very excited because I just got a text from my SA saying that he's sent my name to Paris for a "personalised bag" and that he or his manager would contact me shortly with more details!! I've only been buying Hermes for about a year, so I was hoping for help from one of you more experienced ladies -

1) Does a personalised bag mean a special order? I presumed it does, but I just wanted to confirm; and
2) I've seen a few posts referring to a thread that lists out currently available colours and leathers for special orders - can someone please direct me to this thread? I can't seem to find it.

Periogirl28 replied suggesting that I may have been offered a custom designed bag, not a special order which normally does not require your name to be sent to Paris. She said that this would be a bag designed by and for me alone and it may be a totally new design or a modification of an existing design or a retired design depending on what Paris approves. 

This is even more exciting than I'd earlier thought. Do any of you Hermes veterans have any thoughts on what I've been offered and if yes, how a custom designed bag works (what options there are, etc.). As I mentioned, I've only been buying Hermes for about a year, but I love the brand and I'm very excited about this experience (whether it's a special order or something even more special!) and sharing it with all of you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bertrande

yodaling1 said:


> Does trench have a lot of yellow undertone to it when you saw it? Some pictures of trench look absolutely beautiful but some look very yellow. I originally wanted to choose a neutral tone that is slightly lighter in saturation than azalea so azalea can pop more vs one that is too dark and fighting the limelight with azalea. Between trench and Gris M, do you feel trench will work better for a k25 sellier bicolor?
> 
> Thank you for your help and response.



Pitching in here on trench. I think trench in togo under certain lighting really brings out yellow undertones.  However, in epsom (and I have only see it in SLGs in epsom), it seems a true beige with little to no yellow undertones.  I would prefer trench in epsom to togo when the issue is on the yellow undertones of the colour.  Hope this helps.


----------



## periogirl28

ladyfarquaad said:


> Thank you so much for the reply and the clip! If you're right, this is even more exciting than I'd imagined. Do you know if anyone else on purseforum has experience with these custom designed bags? I didn't even realise this concept existed!!



I am positive there are but as you can guess, these bags would be unique and easily identified, so I shall leave it up to them to come forward if they are comfortable with sharing more. Keep us informed!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Thank you again for all your help  I'll definitely keep you updated.


----------



## LadyCupid

bertrande said:


> Pitching in here on trench. I think trench in togo under certain lighting really brings out yellow undertones.  However, in epsom (and I have only see it in SLGs in epsom), it seems a true beige with little to no yellow undertones.  I would prefer trench in epsom to togo when the issue is on the yellow undertones of the colour.  Hope this helps.


This is super helpful!! This actually solves the mystery why some trench looks more yellow when I was browsing and the one in Epsom looks very good to me.


----------



## LadyCupid

eternallove4bag said:


> I think both Gris perle and Gris M are going to look fabulous with azalea... Personally I love GM... I have not seen it IRL but only swatches ....it looked extremely light and not at all like the color of the Kelly wallet in the pic. All the best deciding[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Hi Hun,
Thank you for lending your opinion as well regarding the actual color of Gris M in Epsom. Hopefully what I choose will turn out okay eventually.


----------



## amorris

eternallove4bag said:


> amorris this was my first SO too... It's exciting isn't it? I am also a purple lover and debated between anemone and raisin a lot but in the end anemone won! Anemone with BP will look amazing!!! You made a great choice! Gosh we need to do a triplet reveal when we get our SOs.. Mine is also B30 with BGHW...Hopefully soon[emoji8][emoji8]



Yes this is so exciting. My SA said the wait for B is way shorter than K and could be way less than a year, so hopefully we'll get ours soon.


----------



## amorris

yodaling1 said:


> This is super helpful!! This actually solves the mystery why some trench looks more yellow when I was browsing and the one in Epsom looks very good to me.



There's a GM pic side by side with Etoupe/GrisT posted by a GNIPPOHS on the 2nd post of this thread,
Trench vs. GrisT vs Etoupe - Please share your thoughts? you might find it useful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

yodaling1 said:


> Hi Hun,
> Thank you for lending your opinion as well regarding the actual color of Gris M in Epsom. Hopefully what I choose will turn out okay eventually.


I am sure whatever you choose will end up being fabulous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



amorris said:


> Yes this is so exciting. My SA said the wait for B is way shorter than K and could be way less than a year, so hopefully we'll get ours soon.



Fingers crossed! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## luxi_max

amorris said:


> Yes this is so exciting. My SA said the wait for B is way shorter than K and could be way less than a year, so hopefully we'll get ours soon.



That is great to know!  Thanks for sharing!  Hope my B will arrive within 6 months!   dreaming


----------



## nhoness

hopiko said:


> Here you go ....indoor and outdoor lighting.  It does really pop in outdoor lining.  Please note that I ordered this bag back when the pockets were configurable and cell phones were very small...thus the tiny cell phone pocket!
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 3494136
> View attachment 3494137
> View attachment 3494138


omg!!!! this is stunning! what is the interior color on this??


----------



## fatcat2523

QuelleFromage said:


> The new order forms that were posted seem to imply that the stitching needs to be in one of the two colors. That said, I've always understood you can order a completely different stitch color. As we know there are no hard and fast rules here


I was hoping to get white stitches on my SO which is not the 2 colors I have in mind. but my SA said it was rejected and the stitches must be out of the the 2 colors.


----------



## Meta

yodaling1 said:


> I have the same concern too about craie. I am leaning more towards Gris M but I am so afraid the Gris M will be darker than what I like. I saw a Gris M Epsom Kelly long wallet pic online and the grey tone seems very dark to me but I am not sure if it is true representation of the actual color. Gris perle would be my preferred shade of grey to match azalea but this isn't available as exterior color.
> 
> As I am not as daring as to picking something very pop yet, I might just play safe and just stick with the basic azalea exterior and Gris perle interior. However, I am still really very curious regarding azalea with trench or Gris  M combo though. These colors are still not out of the picture until I can somehow see leather swatches and finalizing.
> 
> If anyone has any SLGs with these combos that can send pics, I would really appreciate it.


Took this just for you and decided to share this here as well in case anyone is thinking of the same combo (Azalea/Gris Mouette).


----------



## nhoness

Ok, this has proven to be more difficult than I thought! I am still set on the K28 Sellier in Etoupe. I definitely want Chevre which helps limit my color options quite a bit (thankfully). I was so set on Blue Sapphir until I put the swatch on an Etoupe color bag. Is Blue Sapphir dark in Chevre? Otherwise, I am really leaning towards Blue Hydra for the interior now as it gives the bag a little pop of color. Does anyone have pics of something similar? Either Blue Sapphir or Blue Hydra for their interior SO?


----------



## W1Luxury

nhoness said:


> Ok, this has proven to be more difficult than I thought! I am still set on the K28 Sellier in Etoupe. I definitely want Chevre which helps limit my color options quite a bit (thankfully). I was so set on Blue Sapphir until I put the swatch on an Etoupe color bag. Is Blue Sapphir dark in Chevre? Otherwise, I am really leaning towards Blue Hydra for the interior now as it gives the bag a little pop of color. Does anyone have pics of something similar? Either Blue Sapphir or Blue Hydra for their interior SO?



Bleu sapphir is quite light in Chèvre.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nhoness said:


> Ok, this has proven to be more difficult than I thought! I am still set on the K28 Sellier in Etoupe. I definitely want Chevre which helps limit my color options quite a bit (thankfully). I was so set on Blue Sapphir until I put the swatch on an Etoupe color bag. Is Blue Sapphir dark in Chevre? Otherwise, I am really leaning towards Blue Hydra for the interior now as it gives the bag a little pop of color. Does anyone have pics of something similar? Either Blue Sapphir or Blue Hydra for their interior SO?


Bleu Saphir is bright in chèvre but not a "pop" color, more of a bright jewel tone.
Here's Etoupe Togo with Bleu Azteque chèvre and contrast stitch. Hydra would be bluer and darker of course but it's some kind of a hint. (Note this is not my bag. My So Flash is Fauve and Rubis. This is just from my Kelly files.)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## StyleEyes

yodaling1 said:


> I





weN84 said:


> Took this just for you and decided to share this here as well in case anyone is thinking of the same combo (Azalea/Gris Mouette).
> 
> View attachment 3496692



This is really pretty and reminds me of my Marwari Dip Dye. I'm not normally a "pink girl", but pink with grey are a match made in heaven!


----------



## LadyCupid

nhoness said:


> Ok, this has proven to be more difficult than I thought! I am still set on the K28 Sellier in Etoupe. I definitely want Chevre which helps limit my color options quite a bit (thankfully). I was so set on Blue Sapphir until I put the swatch on an Etoupe color bag. Is Blue Sapphir dark in Chevre? Otherwise, I am really leaning towards Blue Hydra for the interior now as it gives the bag a little pop of color. Does anyone have pics of something similar? Either Blue Sapphir or Blue Hydra for their interior SO?


I don't think hydra is available for interior lining if your SO chart is the same as the one that has been posted here. The only pop blue would be paon or blue electric for interior.


----------



## LadyCupid

weN84 said:


> Took this just for you and decided to share this here as well in case anyone is thinking of the same combo (Azalea/Gris Mouette).
> 
> View attachment 3496692


Thank you babe! ❤️
This helps tremendously and I can start brainstorming. 

Does anyone know if rose gold hardware is available as an option for b and k SO in the U.S.  this time around and whether pockets can be customized please?


----------



## LadyCupid

StyleEyes said:


> This is really pretty and reminds me of my Marwari Dip Dye. I'm not normally a "pink girl", but pink with grey are a match made in heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3496751


This is a great picture. i love pink and grey too. I also think purple and grey are great together.


----------



## SandySummer

weN84 said:


> Took this just for you and decided to share this here as well in case anyone is thinking of the same combo (Azalea/Gris Mouette).
> 
> View attachment 3496692



If I am so lucky to receive The Call, this was my planned combination even though I am not really a pink person. The Azalee really POPs!


----------



## LadyCupid

SandySummer said:


> If I am so lucky to receive The Call, this was my planned combination even though I am not really a pink person. The Azalee really POPs!


 the SO on your avatar btw. Will you be doing something similar to the avatar if you get THE call?


----------



## nhoness

yodaling1 said:


> I don't think hydra is available for interior lining if your SO chart is the same as the one that has been posted here. The only pop blue would be paon or blue electric for interior.



Haha you are right... I read it wrong! Such a newbie LOL. I'm pretty sure my SA explained this to me but I was too excited and didn't hear half of what she said. Well this made my decision much easier as BE is my favorite blue and thats available for the lining!  Haha thanks everyone!!


----------



## nikribcorc

I didn't think Azalea was available for SO this time?


----------



## Txoceangirl

nikribcorc said:


> I didn't think Azalea was available for SO this time?


Yes it is, in Epsom leather only


----------



## boboxu

nikribcorc said:


> I didn't think Azalea was available for SO this time?


Yes it is, but only in Epsom leather.


----------



## nikribcorc

Thank you.


----------



## crazyforbag

nhoness said:


> Ok, this has proven to be more difficult than I thought! I am still set on the K28 Sellier in Etoupe. I definitely want Chevre which helps limit my color options quite a bit (thankfully). I was so set on Blue Sapphir until I put the swatch on an Etoupe color bag. Is Blue Sapphir dark in Chevre? Otherwise, I am really leaning towards Blue Hydra for the interior now as it gives the bag a little pop of color. Does anyone have pics of something similar? Either Blue Sapphir or Blue Hydra for their interior SO?



Congrats on your 1st SO.
are you doing a SO in B/K?


----------



## SandySummer

yodaling1 said:


> the SO on your avatar btw. Will you be doing something similar to the avatar if you get THE call?



Thank you! Yes! I would love to do something similar. The other combination I was thinking would be GM and Noir with brushed PHW which I would name Wednesday Addams : P


----------



## hopiko

yodaling1 said:


> Thank you babe! ❤️
> This helps tremendously and I can start brainstorming.
> 
> Does anyone know if rose gold hardware is available as an option for b and k SO in the U.S.  this time around and whether pockets can be customized please?


Hi! Shiny and brushed PHW and GHW plus permabrass and RG was not offered for B&K.  No custom pockets either..at least at my boutique


----------



## hopiko

Triple reveal!  Yay!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Triple reveal!  Yay!!!


OMG another bag!?????
show show show!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Has anyone tried to special order a bi or tri color barenia bag? I have only seen black or fauve barenia, so I wonder if they can do something similar to etain in barenia (and not ebene)....


----------



## bagidiotic

xiaoxiao said:


> Has anyone tried to special order a bi or tri color barenia bag? I have only seen black or fauve barenia, so I wonder if they can do something similar to etain in barenia (and not ebene)....


No you cant
No tri color
No barenia  or box


----------



## xiaoxiao

bagidiotic said:


> No you cant
> No tri color
> No barenia  or box



Hey there! I was hoping you would opine! 

So when you said no you can't, did you mean I can't so barenia in general? Got you on the no tri color thing - I thought it wld be but wasn't 100% sure if it's just no tri color crocs or normal leather as well.... thanks in advance!


----------



## madamekellybag

I place an order for a 32cm Kelly in Raisin in September 2015. Was told the colour wasn't available so I chose Iris instead. Called into boutique to check progress of my order in September 2016, then received a phone call to say Iris is being rested but Raisin was available. Re-ordered in Raisin, so now waiting again.........


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG another bag!?????
> show show show!


Not yet!  But three of us have requestd  similar SOs..thus future triple reveal!  Now we are in the dreaded waiting period! Are you getting one this round?  Hope so


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Not yet!  But three of us have requestd  similar SOs..thus future triple reveal!  Now we are in the dreaded waiting period! Are you getting one this round?  Hope so


Oh how exciting!!! 
I don't know if I'm getting one yet... that's the dreaded waiting phase Hun... not your position hahhaahahaha


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiaoxiao said:


> Has anyone tried to special order a bi or tri color barenia bag? I have only seen black or fauve barenia, so I wonder if they can do something similar to etain in barenia (and not ebene)....


As far as I know, Barenia comes in fauve, black, olive, ebène, and indigo....there may be others but remember that it's always a saddle leather underneath and so can only be certain shades.
Box and Barenia are not on the standard SO list, but you can request box from Paris.  Now that larger Barenia skins are showing up again, it may become the same with Barenia. 
No tricolors and from my experience with special requests, the more classic they are the more chance you have of getting it through.
For a smooth leather in grey, Swift is very nice.....


----------



## QuelleFromage

ladyfarquaad said:


> Thank you so much for the reply and the clip! If you're right, this is even more exciting than I'd imagined. Do you know if anyone else on purseforum has experience with these custom designed bags? I didn't even realise this concept existed!!


There is a thread regarding "Commande Speciale" bags and Horizons.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/made-to-order-tailor-made-commande-speciale-exclusive.948887/


----------



## hermesbirkin35

A personalised bag, in the UK, is certainly not a completely new/retired design. It links to a RAC or bi/tri tone colour choice of an existing design.


----------



## ladyfarquaad

QuelleFromage said:


> There is a thread regarding "Commande Speciale" bags and Horizons.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/made-to-order-tailor-made-commande-speciale-exclusive.948887/



Thank you, this is very helpful!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

hermesbirkin35 said:


> A personalised bag, in the UK, is certainly not a completely new/retired design. It links to a RAC or bi/tri tone colour choice of an existing design.



Thank you for your reply - that's what I suspect I'm being offered and it's very exciting for me  

Could you please tell me what RAC is?


----------



## Meta

ladyfarquaad said:


> Thank you for your reply - that's what I suspect I'm being offered and it's very exciting for me
> 
> Could you please tell me what RAC is?


This post will help you get a better idea. 

Moving forward from this season, SO is now called à la carte no longer RAC per my SA.


----------



## QuelleFromage

hermesbirkin35 said:


> A personalised bag, in the UK, is certainly not a completely new/retired design. It links to a RAC or bi/tri tone colour choice of an existing design.


No more tri-tone for foreseeable future. Thank goodness.


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> No more tri-tone for foreseeable future. Thank goodness.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

QuelleFromage said:


> No more tri-tone for foreseeable future. Thank goodness.



 i must be in the minority... have seen and like some lovely tri color bags! Ok.. mostly all pretty neutral colors...


----------



## QuelleFromage

GNIPPOHS said:


> i must be in the minority... have seen and like some lovely tri color bags! Ok.. mostly all pretty neutral colors...


It can be done.....@hermesonly has a beautiful tricolor Kelly, among others. But like all power, the power of the tricolor SO can be abused


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weN84 said:


> This post will help you get a better idea.
> 
> Moving forward from this season, SO is now called à la carte no longer RAC per my SA.


When my SA mentioned the a la carte, I was scratching my head too. I've always called them SO.


----------



## AvrilShower

Dear Friends, does anyone of you know if you can make new special order when your previous special order is not delivered? This is in New York. PM me is also fine. TIA!


----------



## xiaoxiao

QuelleFromage said:


> As far as I know, Barenia comes in fauve, black, olive, ebène, and indigo....there may be others but remember that it's always a saddle leather underneath and so can only be certain shades.
> Box and Barenia are not on the standard SO list, but you can request box from Paris.  Now that larger Barenia skins are showing up again, it may become the same with Barenia.
> No tricolors and from my experience with special requests, the more classic they are the more chance you have of getting it through.
> For a smooth leather in grey, Swift is very nice.....



Thanks QF. It would be awesome if I could order bi color barenia in 35 but I am debating if it's too heavy and just stick with my 30 barenia....

In another note, has anyone tried to order a cherve 35 for SO? I remember years ago they used to allow it but not recently.... but I could be wrong!


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiaoxiao said:


> Thanks QF. It would be awesome if I could order bi color barenia in 35 but I am debating if it's too heavy and just stick with my 30 barenia....
> 
> In another note, has anyone tried to order a cherve 35 for SO? I remember years ago they used to allow it but not recently.... but I could be wrong!



They used to allow then it went down to B30 and K32 which was the limit in 2015. I only ordered K28 this year so I have no idea if that is still the case, but the Mysore goats are smaller so...probably. I wonder where the chèvre pigmentée for interiors comes from...I know it is supposed to be as high quality as skins used on exteriors but is it Mysore?


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

My SA said that most SO comes within 8-9 months. Do you think that is store specific? Just made mine. 
Blue sapphire Kelly 28 sellier in Cherve with blue electric interior and brushed gold hardware. Hope I did good. 

Still waiting for the other SO that I made back in Dec. that one isn't as exciting. I guess my taste is constantly changing!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

AvrilShower said:


> Dear Friends, does anyone of you know if you can make new special order when your previous special order is not delivered? This is in New York. PM me is also fine. TIA!


Yes, you can. Many of us have outstanding SOs even when newer ones have been delivered.


----------



## gourmet

Yup, I am based in NYC and just placed my second SO even though my first one isn't here yet


----------



## floflo

Hi Ladies, 

Need your help and advice. Just been offered an SO (so happy!) but the choices are endless (so confused!). Thinking of getting:

K32 retourne 
Bleu Indigo in Swift as exterior 
Anemone in Swift as piping/ interior
Contrast stitching 
Brushed silver HW

But here's my dilemma:
1) I really love a Sellier, but I want exterior piping... I think you can only get it on a retourne, right?
2) Do you think Swift is really a good idea?  I hear about the slouching, and about the tuck in the lock when flap is closed ... but I really love a smooth look on a Kelly. (No Box option)
3) Really love chèvre, but the colors are too limited...
4) Also considering Epsom for the bag structure ... but Epsom to me is not a "special" leather...

What do you think!?  I think I'm going crazy!  [emoji28]

Thanks!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

floflo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Need your help and advice. Just been offered an SO (so happy!) but the choices are endless (so confused!). Thinking of getting:
> 
> K32 retourne
> Bleu Indigo in Swift as exterior
> Anemone in Swift as piping/ interior
> Contrast stitching
> Brushed silver HW
> 
> But here's my dilemma:
> 1) I really love a Sellier, but I want exterior piping... I think you can only get it on a retourne, right?
> 2) Do you think Swift is really a good idea?  I hear about the slouching, and about the tuck in the lock when flap is closed ... but I really love a smooth look on a Kelly. (No Box option)
> 3) Really love chèvre, but the colors are too limited...
> 4) Also considering Epsom for the bag structure ... but Epsom to me is not a "special" leather...
> 
> What do you think!?  I think I'm going crazy!  [emoji28]
> 
> Thanks!!


Anenome is not offered for interior.
Piping only on retourne.
Swift Kelly 32 is too big IMO. Go smaller for that leather. Especially since u seem to like structure.
SO is special regardless of leather type... but Chevre is always best IMO if there is a color u love.
Sellier K28 would be spectacular....


----------



## floflo

Thanks Flava!  

Oh really!? Anemone not offered for interior!?  Hmmm then I need help to come up with another color combo! [emoji848]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

floflo said:


> Thanks Flava!
> 
> Oh really!? Anemone not offered for interior!?  Hmmm then I need help to come up with another color combo! [emoji848]


Here you go dear
Under lining (only with the X) is interior offerings this round...


----------



## cjwang

I just ordered my first SO! Birkin 30 raisin in chevre with rose azalea interior gold hardware. 

Fingers crossed for a quick delivery


----------



## San2222

May I ask how SO are being offered? Is it so long as you are a loyal customer to H and have a good relationship with a SA or besides these, you also need to have spent a specific amount as VVIP for them to want to offer it to you?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cjwang said:


> I just ordered my first SO! Birkin 30 raisin in chevre with rose azalea interior gold hardware.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a quick delivery


Congrats! You must be international as RA isn't offered for interior in the US sadly...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

San2222 said:


> May I ask how SO are being offered? Is it so long as you are a loyal customer to H and have a good relationship with a SA or besides these, you also need to have spent a specific amount as VVIP for them to want to offer it to you?


All of what you said. Yes...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

chkpfbeliever said:


> When my SA mentioned the a la carte, I was scratching my head too. I've always called them SO.


Omg!!! Did U place a So??? Would love to hear your choice!!!


----------



## hibenji

Hi ladies,
My SA offered me special order today, and will be meeting him next wednesday for discussion 
This is my first time being offered special order, and I really need your help on choosing second color.
I set up my mind on
Craie in togo as main leather,
brushed gold hardware,
and contrast stitching.
I need help on the second color for handles, straps, and interior.
I'm debating between neutral colors like etoupe and etain, or blue shades like bleu nuit or bleu saphir.
Thank you in advance


----------



## Meta

floflo said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Need your help and advice. Just been offered an SO (so happy!) but the choices are endless (so confused!). Thinking of getting:
> 
> K32 retourne
> Bleu Indigo in Swift as exterior
> Anemone in Swift as piping/ interior
> Contrast stitching
> Brushed silver HW
> 
> But here's my dilemma:
> 1) I really love a Sellier, but I want exterior piping... I think you can only get it on a retourne, right?
> 2) Do you think Swift is really a good idea?  I hear about the slouching, and about the tuck in the lock when flap is closed ... but I really love a smooth look on a Kelly. (No Box option)
> 3) Really love chèvre, but the colors are too limited...
> 4) Also considering Epsom for the bag structure ... but Epsom to me is not a "special" leather...
> 
> What do you think!?  I think I'm going crazy!  [emoji28]
> 
> Thanks!!


As mentioned by IF, piping is only available for retourne. May I suggest thinking about Evercolor for your SO? It's a smooth leather as well although the grains are just slightly more visible than Swift. It takes color beautifully and it doesn't slouch as much as Swift. Think of it as the slightly hardier version of Swift. HTH.  (That said, I do realize that Indigo isn't available in Evercolor)



hibenji said:


> Hi ladies,
> My SA offered me special order today, and will be meeting him next wednesday for discussion
> This is my first time being offered special order, and I really need your help on choosing second color.
> I set up my mind on
> Craie in togo as main leather,
> brushed gold hardware,
> and contrast stitching.
> I need help on the second color for handles, straps, and interior.
> I'm debating between neutral colors like etoupe and etain, or blue shades like bleu nuit or bleu saphir.
> Thank you in advance


If you like blues, I would go with Blue Electric as it's bit more fun. Sapphire isn't available in Togo and both colors that you choose has to be in the same leather for bi-color options.  For neutrals, I'd opt for Etain over Etoupe, a personal preference as the latter looks muddy to me. Also, the darker color of Etain is better for handles. Good luck deciding.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

hibenji said:


> Hi ladies,
> My SA offered me special order today, and will be meeting him next wednesday for discussion
> This is my first time being offered special order, and I really need your help on choosing second color.
> I set up my mind on
> Craie in togo as main leather,
> brushed gold hardware,
> and contrast stitching.
> I need help on the second color for handles, straps, and interior.
> I'm debating between neutral colors like etoupe and etain, or blue shades like bleu nuit or bleu saphir.
> Thank you in advance



It sounds like you and I are in the same boat! My husband just gave in and is allowing me to put in an SO order. I just figured out yesterday I'm doing a B30 in Craie with Etain sides, handles, straps, and interior. I'm trying to decide between brushed gold or brushed silver (leaning toward the brushed gold). I've decided not to do the contrast stitching.

I considered all of the above colors you mentioned, especially bleu nuit. The good news is you cannot go wrong with either of the choices you mentioned. The neutral colors will go with everything, but your blue choices for consideration are neutral enough to go with everything as well. It's a tough decision, but like I said, you cannot go wrong. Are you doing a B or K?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Hope I have H fairy dust coming mt way. I did it. Second one. I saw the pretty new box, there were so many cool things inside. Like the treads and the hardware, the rose hw was so cool. Please cross your fingers for me. I hope chevre finally works. I was like a little girl. So happy. 
Here is what I did. 
28K black chevre and interior etoupe (or raisin) with polished GHW or rose gold OR: 
28K in togo black with anemone interior and rose gold or polished GHW. I see anemone may not be possible for interior, I guess my SM didn't say angry but hopefully the chevre will pass so I don't have the problem of finding another interior colour.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Just did second one. Let's see how long is takes. Should be next year. Hoping for spring or early summer. Crossing my fingers. 

28K black chevre and interior etoupe (or raisin) with polished GHW or rose HW OR: 
28K in togo black with anemone interior and rose HW or polished GHW.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

cjwang said:


> I just ordered my first SO! Birkin 30 raisin in chevre with rose azalea interior gold hardware.
> 
> Fingers crossed for a quick delivery



Crossing fingers and good luck. Also in the same boat. Mine will come next year as they said. Hoping for a spring/summer date.


----------



## floflo

Israeli_Flava said:


> Here you go dear
> Under lining (only with the X) is interior offerings this round...



Thanks!!  Very useful. Wasn't aware of the interior limitations. [emoji1360]


----------



## floflo

weN84 said:


> As mentioned by IF, piping is only available for retourne. May I suggest thinking about Evercolor for your SO? It's a smooth leather as well although the grains are just slightly more visible than Swift. It takes color beautifully and it doesn't slouch as much as Swift. Think of it as the slightly hardier version of Swift. HTH.  (That said, I do realize that Indigo isn't available in Evercolor)
> 
> 
> If you like blues, I would go with Blue Electric as it's bit more fun. Sapphire isn't available in Togo and both colors that you choose has to be in the same leather for bi-color options.  For neutrals, I'd opt for Etain over Etoupe, a personal preference as the latter looks muddy to me. Also, the darker color of Etain is better for handles. Good luck deciding.



Thanks WeN84. I do like the Evercolor leather. The challenge again is finding a color combination that I can love. Now trying to imagine Swift Bleu Indigo + Bleu Paon combination or Chèvre Bleu Saphir + Bleu Paon, both with contrast stitching. Similar to idea in photo.


----------



## dharma

Sarah_sarah said:


> Hope I have H fairy dust coming mt way. I did it. Second one. I saw the pretty new box, there were so many cool things inside. Like the treads and the hardware, the rose hw was so cool. Please cross your fingers for me. I hope chevre finally works. I was like a little girl. So happy.
> Here is what I did.
> 28K black chevre and interior etoupe (or raisin) with polished GHW or rose gold OR:
> 28K in togo black with anemone interior and rose gold or polished GHW. I see anemone may not be possible for interior, I guess my SM didn't say angry but hopefully the chevre will pass so I don't have the problem of finding another interior colour.


Sarah, I love what you've chosen! My SO sellier 28 kelly from a few years ago is black chèvre with etoupe interior, it's a very cool combo, and one i know i will never tire of. At the time I wanted raisin or griolet interior but they were not available. I was so nervous about my third choice of etoupe but could not be happier. Good luck and I hope you get a choice you love!


----------



## LadyCupid

hibenji said:


> Hi ladies,
> My SA offered me special order today, and will be meeting him next wednesday for discussion
> This is my first time being offered special order, and I really need your help on choosing second color.
> I set up my mind on
> Craie in togo as main leather,
> brushed gold hardware,
> and contrast stitching.
> I need help on the second color for handles, straps, and interior.
> I'm debating between neutral colors like etoupe and etain, or blue shades like bleu nuit or bleu saphir.
> Thank you in advance


I like blue electric with craie if you like something fun and causal. Gris Mouette Togo with craie may be nice too for a more neutral bicolored bag. Also anemone Togo with craie but you have to use craie as color 2 as craie is available for interior but not anemone.

Here are some pics I have saved from Instagram and social sites of similar combos. Maybe it can help you with your brainstorming.


----------



## AvrilShower

gourmet said:


> Yup, I am based in NYC and just placed my second SO even though my first one isn't here yet



Thanks!


----------



## LadyCupid

floflo said:


> Thanks WeN84. I do like the Evercolor leather. The challenge again is finding a color combination that I can love. Now trying to imagine Swift Bleu Indigo + Bleu Paon combination or Chèvre Bleu Saphir + Bleu Paon, both with contrast stitching. Similar to idea in photo.
> View attachment 3500855


Here is a photo of the double sens I found from hermes.com with sapphire + blue paon combo for reference. Not chèvre but it gives you an idea. I think blue sapphire chèvre with paon interior would be awesome.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

floflo said:


> Thanks WeN84. I do like the Evercolor leather. The challenge again is finding a color combination that I can love. Now trying to imagine Swift Bleu Indigo + Bleu Paon combination or Chèvre Bleu Saphir + Bleu Paon, both with contrast stitching. Similar to idea in photo.
> View attachment 3500855


I think both combos would be gorgeous. I'm slightly biased towards Chevre as the sheen is beautiful and the leather is only available via SO. That would also mean it'll take slightly longer than ln say Epsom or Togo. The issue becomes what size would you like the bag to be? Chevre can only go up to 30, so B30 or smaller and K28 or smaller are the only sizes. Good luck deciding!


----------



## gourmet

Wow 8-9 months would be awesome! My SA told me 1-3 years!!


----------



## gourmet

yodaling1 said:


> Here is a photo of the double sens I found from hermes.com with sapphire + blue paon combo for reference. Not chèvre but it gives you an idea. I think blue sapphire chèvre with paon interior would be awesome.



Thanks for sharing!! This is what I did for my last SO and I am pretty excited now seeing this in a photo


----------



## bagidiotic

San2222 said:


> May I ask how SO are being offered? Is it so long as you are a loyal customer to H and have a good relationship with a SA or besides these, you also need to have spent a specific amount as VVIP for them to want to offer it to you?


Yes all the above
Plus in the good book of sm/sd


----------



## Giuliana

floflo said:


> Thanks WeN84. I do like the Evercolor leather. The challenge again is finding a color combination that I can love. Now trying to imagine Swift Bleu Indigo + Bleu Paon combination or Chèvre Bleu Saphir + Bleu Paon, both with contrast stitching. Similar to idea in photo.
> View attachment 3500855



Sounds lovely! A blue bag does not work well in my wardrobe, otherwise I would pick this combo myself.

PS Just saw that you are thinking about getting a K32. I would not get this size in swift due to the slouch factor and don't think this size comes in chevre.

How about bleu nuit in togo with bleu paon interior, stitching and piping?


----------



## nikribcorc

I asked and was told the B30 chèvre was available for SO this year but not B35.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

dharma said:


> Sarah, I love what you've chosen! My SO sellier 28 kelly from a few years ago is black chèvre with etoupe interior, it's a very cool combo, and one i know i will never tire of. At the time I wanted raisin or griolet interior but they were not available. I was so nervous about my third choice of etoupe but could not be happier. Good luck and I hope you get a choice you love!



Thank you dharma. I am also worries about the etoupe choice but saw the swatches and really liked it. You are so lucky to get chevre. It has been such an impossible mission to get one. 
I would love to see your SO. Thanks and hope the chevre works out. [emoji254][emoji259]


----------



## floflo

Giuliana said:


> Sounds lovely! A blue bag does not work well in my wardrobe, otherwise I would pick this combo myself.
> 
> PS Just saw that you are thinking about getting a K32. I would not get this size in swift due to the slouch factor and don't think this size comes in chevre.
> 
> How about bleu nuit in togo with bleu paon interior, stitching and piping?



A SO can be so difficult because of all the rules and limitations!  Now that I got the colors, the size comes into factor! [emoji36]

I've never tried on a K28, but I'm quite tall at 5'10. I've always just tried on K32s and they are a good size for me. 

I hear what everyone is saying about chèvre with K28 in bleu Indigo + bleu paon. I think it will be beautiful, but I think the bag is going to end up too small on me, esp if I do a retourne with the piping. 

... piping with retourne only 
... chèvre can't do K32
... evercolor doesn't have dark blue (only sapphire)
... bleu unit is a bit too dark (too much like black )

Ahhhhh!!!! What should I do!!??  [emoji29]


----------



## Giuliana

floflo said:


> A SO can be so difficult because of all the rules and limitations!  Now that I got the colors, the size comes into factor! [emoji36]
> 
> I've never tried on a K28, but I'm quite tall at 5'10. I've always just tried on K32s and they are a good size for me.
> 
> I hear what everyone is saying about chèvre with K28 in bleu Indigo + bleu paon. I think it will be beautiful, but I think the bag is going to end up too small on me, esp if I do a retourne with the piping.
> 
> ... piping with retourne only
> ... chèvre can't do K32
> ... evercolor doesn't have dark blue (only sapphire)
> ... bleu unit is a bit too dark (too much like black )
> 
> Ahhhhh!!!! What should I do!!??  [emoji29]



Yes, the rules can be really frustrating! Maybe just go for swift then. If it slouches you can add a bag insert to give it more shape.

Or you could do a K28 in chevre sellier. Sellier will look larger than retourne. This would be a very elegant bag.

Depends on how you plan it use it, swift K32 retourne will be more casual and chevre K28 sellier more dressy.


----------



## hibenji

weN84 said:


> As mentioned by IF, piping is only available for retourne. May I suggest thinking about Evercolor for your SO? It's a smooth leather as well although the grains are just slightly more visible than Swift. It takes color beautifully and it doesn't slouch as much as Swift. Think of it as the slightly hardier version of Swift. HTH.  (That said, I do realize that Indigo isn't available in Evercolor)
> 
> 
> If you like blues, I would go with Blue Electric as it's bit more fun. Sapphire isn't available in Togo and both colors that you choose has to be in the same leather for bi-color options.  For neutrals, I'd opt for Etain over Etoupe, a personal preference as the latter looks muddy to me. Also, the darker color of Etain is better for handles. Good luck deciding.


Thank you for your opinion. I still haven't  come up with complete idea, but I agree that etain would be a better match with craie than etoupe. Thank you


----------



## hibenji

yodaling1 said:


> I like blue electric with craie if you like something fun and causal. Gris Mouette Togo with craie may be nice too for a more neutral bicolored bag. Also anemone Togo with craie but you have to use craie as color 2 as craie is available for interior but not anemone.
> 
> Here are some pics I have saved from Instagram and social sites of similar combos. Maybe it can help you with your brainstorming.


OMG! Thank you for posting beautiful SO birkin pics! It really help me btainstorm. Actually, I never thoguht about craie and gris m until you mentioned them, but now they are on my list! Such a good combo. I just thought that rose azalee or rose indien and craie might look pretty.. just can't set up my mind!


----------



## hibenji

SpicyTuna13 said:


> It sounds like you and I are in the same boat! My husband just gave in and is allowing me to put in an SO order. I just figured out yesterday I'm doing a B30 in Craie with Etain sides, handles, straps, and interior. I'm trying to decide between brushed gold or brushed silver (leaning toward the brushed gold). I've decided not to do the contrast stitching.
> 
> I considered all of the above colors you mentioned, especially bleu nuit. The good news is you cannot go wrong with either of the choices you mentioned. The neutral colors will go with everything, but your blue choices for consideration are neutral enough to go with everything as well. It's a tough decision, but like I said, you cannot go wrong. Are you doing a B or K?


I was really surprised by your comment because I'm doing SO on a B30 as well! my new candidate is craie with rose azalee or rose indient. I think I just need to go to the store and look at the leather swatches. That might help me decide on colors! And I'm still  debating between etain and etoupe, but leaning toward etain and brushed gold HW for sure. But You and I will possible get twin SO birkins. How special


----------



## LadyCupid

hibenji said:


> OMG! Thank you for posting beautiful SO birkin pics! It really help me btainstorm. Actually, I never thoguht about craie and gris m until you mentioned them, but now they are on my list! Such a good combo. I just thought that rose azalee or rose indien and craie might look pretty.. just can't set up my mind!


I really think Gris Mouette and craie will work well together. Similar to the last pic I posted and if you are one that loves phw, this bag will give you a clean, crisp, cool classic look! Can't wait to hear what you decide.


----------



## floflo

Giuliana said:


> Yes, the rules can be really frustrating! Maybe just go for swift then. If it slouches you can add a bag insert to give it more shape.
> 
> Or you could do a K28 in chevre sellier. Sellier will look larger than retourne. This would be a very elegant bag.
> 
> Depends on how you plan it use it, swift K32 retourne will be more casual and chevre K28 sellier more dressy.



Thank you for the suggestions!!  [emoji4]


----------



## TenaciousB

March 2014, 2 years and 7 months, I've given up hope, but miss special K is here today .


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Giuliana

Hat Trick said:


> Hi Yodaling1.
> I'm in Australia but my SO chart was the same as the one on page 246 of the "Hermes Special Orders - how long did yours take?" thread.  As I chose chevre, I had to choose both the exterior and interior colours from the chevre list - which was very limited!
> Hope that helps.



Congrats on your order! The color combo sounds gorgeous. So, if you get chevre, you cannot choose the interior color from the longer lining list, only from the chevre list? That's really limiting! I probably won't be ordering chevre then.


----------



## SpecialK12

TenaciousB said:


> March 2014, 2 years and 7 months, I've given up hope, but miss special K is here today .



My RAC from Spring 2014 also just came in a month ago but the one from 2013 is still "in the system"....And I was sure neither was EVER coming.  Now I'm hoping the one from 2013 doesn't show up too soon...


----------



## TankerToad

SpecialK12 said:


> My RAC from Spring 2014 also just came in a month ago but the one from 2013 is still "in the system"....And I was sure neither was EVER coming.  Now I'm hoping the one from 2013 doesn't show up too soon...


Hello Friend!! Nice to see you here and this give me hope. My SA is doing a search now on a SO that somehow has not showed up from 2014. I am not cut out for this SO thing. Too worrisome.


----------



## joanneminnie

Hey ladies, what do you think of Etoupe outside and Etain inside? Has anyone ever seen a combo like this? Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Giuliana said:


> Congrats on your order! The color combo sounds gorgeous. So, if you get chevre, you cannot choose the interior color from the longer lining list, only from the chevre list? That's really limiting! I probably won't be ordering chevre then.


That's definitely not how it works in the US. The interior options are available regardless of what leather and color u chose for exterior... exterior options are independent of interior options.


----------



## SpecialK12

TankerToad said:


> Hello Friend!! Nice to see you here and this give me hope. My SA is doing a search now on a SO that somehow has not showed up from 2014. I am not cut out for this SO thing. Too worrisome.



Hello my dear.  It has been a while.  Let me know when you are in these parts. We must meet. 

And yes. I hear you on this SO thing.  The only way to stay sane is to assume it's never coming and then it's a pleasant surprise when it does. Or, you just don't want it any more.... and that's happened a couple of times to me. One because H messed up and did Contrast piping when I did not ask for that and once because I ordered something in a rush just because I could and I didn't love it when it was done.  I am sure that will not be the case for you. You have exquisite taste.


----------



## mp4

TenaciousB said:


> March 2014, 2 years and 7 months, I've given up hope, but miss special K is here today .



Hooray!!  Please share when you pick her up!


----------



## QuelleFromage

floflo said:


> A SO can be so difficult because of all the rules and limitations!  Now that I got the colors, the size comes into factor! [emoji36]
> 
> I've never tried on a K28, but I'm quite tall at 5'10. I've always just tried on K32s and they are a good size for me.
> 
> I hear what everyone is saying about chèvre with K28 in bleu Indigo + bleu paon. I think it will be beautiful, but I think the bag is going to end up too small on me, esp if I do a retourne with the piping.
> 
> ... piping with retourne only
> ... chèvre can't do K32
> ... evercolor doesn't have dark blue (only sapphire)
> ... bleu unit is a bit too dark (too much like black )
> 
> Ahhhhh!!!! What should I do!!??  [emoji29]



You can order a K32 in chèvre, just not a 35.



Giuliana said:


> Congrats on your order! The color combo sounds gorgeous. So, if you get chevre, you cannot choose the interior color from the longer lining list, only from the chevre list? That's really limiting! I probably won't be ordering chevre then.





Israeli_Flava said:


> That's definitely not how it works in the US. The interior options are available regardless of what leather and color u chose for exterior... exterior options are independent of interior options.



IF is right. The standard interior is either chèvre or agneau (lamb) depending on the bag. For Bs and Ks it is chèvre. But this is a slightly different skin from what is used for exteriors, so a different set of color options. H DOES run out of interior chèvre in a specific color, it has happened to me, so this may be the issue here. H will not line a chevre bag with, say, Togo, whereas you CAN have a Togo lining in a Togo bag. I would say "Make sense?" but it is Hermès, so it does not really make much sense!


----------



## floflo

QuelleFromage said:


> You can order a K32 in chèvre, just not a 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF is right. The standard interior is either chèvre or agneau (lamb) depending on the bag. For Bs and Ks it is chèvre. But this is a slightly different skin from what is used for exteriors, so a different set of color options. H DOES run out of interior chèvre in a specific color, it has happened to me, so this may be the issue here. H will not line a chevre bag with, say, Togo, whereas you CAN have a Togo lining in a Togo bag. I would say "Make sense?" but it is Hermès, so it does not really make much sense!



I wonder if that's what's happening... originally, I asked my SA for K32 in Swift Bleu Indigo and interior Swift Anemone (not knowing that the usual interior lining is in chèvre). It's been about a week and she didn't seem to think there's a limitation and hasn't told me there's any problem submitting the order. 

After all the discussion here, I'm still trying to come up with another combination in case/ when the order does get rejected!! [emoji21]


----------



## QuelleFromage

floflo said:


> I wonder if that's what's happening... originally, I asked my SA for K32 in Swift Bleu Indigo and interior Swift Anemone (not knowing that the usual interior lining is in chèvre). It's been about a week and she didn't seem to think there's a limitation and hasn't told me there's any problem submitting the order.
> 
> After all the discussion here, I'm still trying to come up with another combination in case/ when the order does get rejected!! [emoji21]


My Swift Toolbox is lined in Swift, so it's entirely possible. I have a Togo/Togo SO on order and it was actually the Paris SM's suggestion. Not that it has shown up yet


----------



## Tinklemd

RyukkuX said:


> View attachment 3478718
> 
> 
> Kelly28 sellier in graphite ostrich with agate lining (originally ordered gris clair interior). Order placed in November 2015 and picked up September 2016. Didn't expect to see this baby for a very long time so super happy!!



Absolutely stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## Giuliana

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's definitely not how it works in the US. The interior options are available regardless of what leather and color u chose for exterior... exterior options are independent of interior options.





QuelleFromage said:


> You can order a K32 in chèvre, just not a 35.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF is right. The standard interior is either chèvre or agneau (lamb) depending on the bag. For Bs and Ks it is chèvre. But this is a slightly different skin from what is used for exteriors, so a different set of color options. H DOES run out of interior chèvre in a specific color, it has happened to me, so this may be the issue here. H will not line a chevre bag with, say, Togo, whereas you CAN have a Togo lining in a Togo bag. I would say "Make sense?" but it is Hermès, so it does not really make much sense!



Thank you for the info! This is very helpfull!!


----------



## nikribcorc

So for this season's SO, you can obviously order interior from what is offered for chèvre, plus any additional colours. Is there a list for the additional chèvre interior colours or do you pick any colour and Paris to decide yay or nay?


----------



## dharma

floflo said:


> I wonder if that's what's happening... originally, I asked my SA for K32 in Swift Bleu Indigo and interior Swift Anemone (not knowing that the usual interior lining is in chèvre). It's been about a week and she didn't seem to think there's a limitation and hasn't told me there's any problem submitting the order.
> 
> After all the discussion here, I'm still trying to come up with another combination in case/ when the order does get rejected!! [emoji21]


Swift may have a different set of rules, I never thought about it before but my swift kelly, lindy and birkin are lined in swift. This is worth questioning for those placing an SO with swift.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nikribcorc said:


> So for this season's SO, you can obviously order interior from what is offered for chèvre, plus any additional colours. Is there a list for the additional chèvre interior colours or do you pick any colour and Paris to decide yay or nay?



No, there is a specific list for lining as opposed to exterior. You can't just order lining from exterior options. Take a look at the order form that was posted...it is a little different from the form I saw but the interior and thread specs are the same. 



dharma said:


> Swift may have a different set of rules, I never thought about it before but my swift kelly, lindy and birkin are lined in swift. This is worth questioning for those placing an SO with swift.



Agreed.....It wouldn't make sense to me to line swift with chevre as swift is softer. Lamb maybe, but same as yours, my swift bags have been lined in swift.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mochaccino

Hi everyone! I hope this question hasn't been answered already (read through the thread but maybe I missed it!), but I'm curious how the bi-color leather choices work for sellier K28 when you are doing the duo-color outside panels (version 2): is the lining leather still chevre/agneau? For example, anemone isn't available according to the SO chart, but you can pick it in togo with bleu obscur (also not available in lining choices) as the two outside panels. Will your choices be rejected? Will it comes with togo lining instead? I think some of you placed orders with togo or swift as the lining, was that a different list of choices or maybe continent/country-specific?

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## myism

Color 2 you choose must be available both in the same type of exterior leather as your color 1 AND as lining per my store SM. I have a friend who was able to choose a color for the side that's not available as lining. I don't think the system rejected hers but she also hasn't received hers yet (was placed a year ago). This is in the States. Hope to help.


----------



## QuelleFromage

mochaccino said:


> Hi everyone! I hope this question hasn't been answered already (read through the thread but maybe I missed it!), but I'm curious how the bi-color leather choices work for sellier K28 when you are doing the duo-color outside panels (version 2): is the lining leather still chevre/agneau? For example, anemone isn't available according to the SO chart, but you can pick it in togo with bleu obscur (also not available in lining choices) as the two outside panels. Will your choices be rejected? Will it comes with togo lining instead? I think some of you placed orders with togo or swift as the lining, was that a different list of choices or maybe continent/country-specific?
> 
> Thanks so much in advance!



I placed an order for a chèvre K32 with chèvre lining and the dye lot on the interior leather ran out. The boutique called and offered me Togo/Togo, Clemence/Clemence, and now that I recall it, Swift/Swift combos. They recommended Togo as I had ordered sellier.  So I don't think it's usual to change linings but apparently it can happen   Of course this SO is a year old and hasn't shown up yet, so, who knows? 
This was in Paris FYI.


----------



## mochaccino

myism said:


> Color 2 you choose must be available both in the same type of exterior leather as your color 1 AND as lining per my store SM. I have a friend who was able to choose a color for the side that's not available as lining. I don't think the system rejected hers but she also hasn't received hers yet (was placed a year ago). This is in the States. Hope to help.


This would make sense! Thank you! I guess I'll get confirmation from my SA/SM when I go in to place my order, but just wanted to have some ideas about what not to do.



QuelleFromage said:


> I placed an order for a chèvre K32 with chèvre lining and the dye lot on the interior leather ran out. The boutique called and offered me Togo/Togo, Clemence/Clemence, and now that I recall it, Swift/Swift combos. They recommended Togo as I had ordered sellier.  So I don't think it's usual to change linings but apparently it can happen   Of course this SO is a year old and hasn't shown up yet, so, who knows?
> This was in Paris FYI.


Haha, I guess if it's their fault then they'll offer you the moon? Thank you for the info, I hope your beautiful bag will arrive soon! I hope to see a swift/swift sellier K one day... It sounds like the best of both worlds.


----------



## nikribcorc

QF, thanks for clarifying. The list posted earlier shows a more limited colour choice for a chèvre lining than the standard external chèvre colours.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Has anyone ordered a darker handles, straps, (and/or flap) and side panels than the body of the B? I usually use twilies on my lighter color bags and for this combo I feel like I wldnt need to. Wld love to see some pix for inspiration... thanks!!

Ps - I have seen a lot of SO with lighter color handles combo and find it very elegant! But I wld like to have the option not to once in awhile in lighter bags.


----------



## carlinha

xiaoxiao said:


> Has anyone ordered a darker handles, straps, (and/or flap) and side panels than the body of the B? I usually use twilies on my lighter color bags and for this combo I feel like I wldnt need to. Wld love to see some pix for inspiration... thanks!!
> 
> Ps - I have seen a lot of SO with lighter color handles combo and find it very elegant! But I wld like to have the option not to once in awhile in lighter bags.



Not a B but K... bleu glacier and bleu paradis; cobalt stitching


----------



## xiaoxiao

carlinha said:


> Not a B but K... bleu glacier and bleu paradis; cobalt stitching



Ok sold! The combo is stunning!! Thanks so much Carlinha! 

I am thinking about a primary base grey color back and front with a darker grey handle, side and the straps. Maybe contrast stitchings with a different color inside.... Still haven't decided on the flap though... [emoji848]


----------



## QuelleFromage

carlinha said:


> Not a B but K... bleu glacier and bleu paradis; cobalt stitching


Carlinha, you just never fail to come up with stunning combos. Does this one have a name? I remember you have names and concepts that go with your SOs....one was like a tropical sunset I think? Amazing!


----------



## impulsive

Can store managers place special orders at any time or only when they go too Paris for podium orders for the season?


----------



## myism

impulsive said:


> Can store managers place special orders at any time or only when they go too Paris for podium orders for the season?


SMs at PO in Paris decide how many of the bag quota is allocated on regular bags and how many is left for SO. They also get the list of the available colors for SO for the next season. Therefore the SO process usually opens shortly after they return from Paris PO and runs for a few months, during which the SM can just enter the SO spec in a computer system.


----------



## impulsive

myism said:


> SMs at PO in Paris decide how many of the bag quota is allocated on regular bags and how many is left for SO. They also get the list of the available colors for SO for the next season. Therefore the SO process usually opens shortly after they return from Paris PO and runs for a few months, during which the SM can just enter the SO spec in a computer system.



Thank you!   I was hoping they could go ahead and special order now!


----------



## myism

impulsive said:


> Thank you!   I was hoping they could go ahead and special order now!


yes they can enter the SO spec into the computer system now.


----------



## impulsive

myism said:


> yes they can enter the SO spec into the computer system now.



Even better!!!


----------



## Giuliana

xiaoxiao said:


> Ok sold! The combo is stunning!! Thanks so much Carlinha!
> 
> I am thinking about a primary base grey color back and front with a darker grey handle, side and the straps. Maybe contrast stitchings with a different color inside.... Still haven't decided on the flap though... [emoji848]


I have something similar in mind! But based on pictures I'm not sure the light and dark greys that are available go well with each other. Hopefully they will have swatches for all the colors when I go into the store. Have you narrowed it down to specific colors?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mochaccino

In case anyone was wondering what leather choices were available for Kelly this round:


By the way, this is for the US.

I was also gently but firmly dissuaded from changing the strap length from the standard 82 cm to 100 cm. They did say I could place an order for a longer strap, but that it will take a long time to complete. Why have the trial strap for me to find out that I could use a more versatile length? :'(


----------



## carlinha

xiaoxiao said:


> Ok sold! The combo is stunning!! Thanks so much Carlinha!
> 
> I am thinking about a primary base grey color back and front with a darker grey handle, side and the straps. Maybe contrast stitchings with a different color inside.... Still haven't decided on the flap though... [emoji848]



thank you so much *xiaoxiao*!!  i think a grey on grey will be absolutely stunning!!!!!!!  contrast stitch will add a special pop, and the different interior will be a special surprise for you whenever you open your bag.  sounds dreamy, please keep us posted what you choose!!  



QuelleFromage said:


> Carlinha, you just never fail to come up with stunning combos. Does this one have a name? I remember you have names and concepts that go with your SOs....one was like a tropical sunset I think? Amazing!


wow *QF *i am so impressed with your incredible memory!!!   thank you for the sweet compliment... this beauty i call Miss Bleu Ice 



mochaccino said:


> In case anyone was wondering what leather choices were available for Kelly this round:
> View attachment 3504235
> 
> By the way, this is for the US.
> 
> I was also gently but firmly dissuaded from changing the strap length from the standard 82 cm to 100 cm. They did say I could place an order for a longer strap, but that it will take a long time to complete. Why have the trial strap for me to find out that I could use a more versatile length? :'(



*mochaccino*, i too was told of the longer wait for a longer strap on the kelly, but i don't mind it.  so i ended up choosing a longer one so i can wear crossbody.  i hope your store lets you if that is what you decide, after all, this is YOUR bag, as long as you understand and don't mind the wait, for something you really want!!


----------



## mochaccino

carlinha said:


> *mochaccino*, i too was told of the longer wait for a longer strap on the kelly, but i don't mind it.  so i ended up choosing a longer one so i can wear crossbody.  i hope your store lets you if that is what you decide, after all, this is YOUR bag, as long as you understand and don't mind the wait, for something you really want!!


That's the thing, they wouldn't even let me go with the longer strap! Just said I could place a separate order for it. Sigh--guess different supervisors have different styles...
By the way, I love love love your blue Kelly shared above!


----------



## carlinha

mochaccino said:


> That's the thing, they wouldn't even let me go with the longer strap! Just said I could place a separate order for it. Sigh--guess different supervisors have different styles...
> By the way, I love love love your blue Kelly shared above!


thank you!  that really sucks they would not even let you place that order


----------



## mochaccino

Does anyone have both bleu saphir in swift and electrique in togo and wouldn't mind sharing a photo? I'm curious how similar they are since I remember BS being quite bright in swift and BE being darker/more navy in togo -- I'm thinking of doing a K28 sellier in BE with gris mouette or malachite inside and I can't quite visualize it in my head 
Any help is greatly appreciated!

Edited to add: Also considering BE togo main body with bleu nuit handles/strap/sides!


----------



## hibenji

Hi ladies,
I just placed an SO on b30 today, and I wanted to thank you guys for helping me choose beautiful colors. I chose Craie as main color and Gris mouette as color 2. Gris mouette is one of the new season colors, and it is beautiful dove light grey. I chose brushed gold hardware and gris pearle for stitching. I really hope it comes out beautifully as I imagined!! Thank y'all for great ideas and advices! I will post here as soon as I receive it from Paris


----------



## cjwang

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats! You must be international as RA isn't offered for interior in the US sadly...



i am us based and you are right. my sa just emailed to tell me no rose azalee for interior, switching to rose jaipur!


----------



## gourmet

Hi everyone 
Do you know whether they are able to do sellier Kelly in evercolor leather?


----------



## myism

gourmet said:


> Hi everyone
> Do you know whether they are able to do sellier Kelly in evercolor leather?


No. Please refer to the chart posted by another TPFer on the previous page.


----------



## Meta

gourmet said:


> Hi everyone
> Do you know whether they are able to do sellier Kelly in evercolor leather?


As posted by @mochaccino a page back here, the answer is no.


----------



## gourmet

Thanks!!! This explains why my order didn't go through.. back to the drawing board again


----------



## xiaoxiao

hibenji said:


> Hi ladies,
> I just placed an SO on b30 today, and I wanted to thank you guys for helping me choose beautiful colors. I chose Craie as main color and Gris mouette as color 2. Gris mouette is one of the new season colors, and it is beautiful dove light grey. I chose brushed gold hardware and gris pearle for stitching. I really hope it comes out beautifully as I imagined!! Thank y'all for great ideas and advices! I will post here as soon as I receive it from Paris



Oh this sounds like such a lovely combo!!!! Do you think you will use twilies for Gris mouette? I am thinking about a Gris mouette as the main body, and etain (or something along that line, darker) for the handles, straps and sides. And a contrast stitching with a pop of color inside (maybe the stitching match the inside?).


----------



## liun8688

Has anyone received SO Kelly ordered in May 2016? The past AW 16 order


----------



## maplemoose

Is there anyone doing a SO  on exotics ? Really need some info on interior lining. Thanks


----------



## myism

xiaoxiao said:


> Oh this sounds like such a lovely combo!!!! Do you think you will use twilies for Gris mouette? I am thinking about a Gris mouette as the main body, and etain (or something along that line, darker) for the handles, straps and sides. And a contrast stitching with a pop of color inside (maybe the stitching match the inside?).



You can only choose two colors. One main color for the body and the interior has to be same as the second color.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TenaciousB

mp4 said:


> Hooray!!  Please share when you pick her up!



Here's Miss Special K.


----------



## doves75

TenaciousB said:


> Here's Miss Special K.
> 
> View attachment 3505599



She's so pretty [emoji173]️


----------



## TenaciousB

doves75 said:


> She's so pretty [emoji173]️



Thanks doves75


----------



## doves75

SpecialK12 said:


> My RAC from Spring 2014 also just came in a month ago but the one from 2013 is still "in the system"....And I was sure neither was EVER coming.  Now I'm hoping the one from 2013 doesn't show up too soon...



I have one from spring and one from fall 2014. Both are still in process, I hope. But if It's up to me, I want the Fall 2014 to come by the end of the year. And the craftsman can skip the spring SO, as I don't think I like the color combo anymore.


----------



## xiaoxiao

myism said:


> You can only choose two colors. One main color for the body and the interior has to be same as the second color.



That's disappointing. Wasn't like that before.... -_-


----------



## hibenji

xiaoxiao said:


> That's disappointing. Wasn't like that before.... -
> 
> 
> xiaoxiao said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh this sounds like such a lovely combo!!!! Do you think you will use twilies for Gris mouette? I am thinking about a Gris mouette as the main body, and etain (or something along that line, darker) for the handles, straps and sides. And a contrast stitching with a pop of color inside (maybe the stitching match the inside?).
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I will wrap a twilly around just one handle(I prefer this way) and I'm little afraid that gris mouette might get dirty. But it won't be my daily bag so I'll be more careful when I carry it  And I'm so excited for your plan for your SO! Gris mouette will look great with etain. I had so much fun playing with beautiful colors of leather swathes! You will love it too.
Click to expand...


----------



## xiaoxiao

Thank you!! I am so glad you chose those colors too, it will be such an elegant bag. Congratulations!!!


----------



## myism

TenaciousB said:


> Here's Miss Special K.
> 
> View attachment 3505599


OMG so pretty!!!!


----------



## sparklyprincess

liun8688 said:


> Has anyone received SO Kelly ordered in May 2016? The past AW 16 order



Nope still waiting on mine too. Ordered at the end of April. My order from last year arrived in December, so maybe this will be the same or sooner.


----------



## Serva1

sparklyprincess said:


> Nope still waiting on mine too. Ordered at the end of April. My order from last year arrived in December, so maybe this will be the same or sooner.



Same here...also ordered a made to measure strap so prepared for a longer wait...Dreaming of my sellier [emoji173]️


----------



## sparklyprincess

Serva1 said:


> Same here...also ordered a made to measure strap so prepared for a longer wait...Dreaming of my sellier [emoji173]️



Mine will be my first Sellier Kelly! Very excited.


----------



## mp4

TenaciousB said:


> Here's Miss Special K.
> 
> View attachment 3505599



Lovely!  Worth the wait for sure!!!  Enjoy her!


----------



## mp4

Serva1 said:


> Same here...also ordered a made to measure strap so prepared for a longer wait...Dreaming of my sellier [emoji173]️



Yikes!  Do custom length straps typically add wait time?


----------



## Serva1

mp4 said:


> Yikes!  Do custom length straps typically add wait time?



It was recently pointed out by a tPF member, not that it matters since SOs are delivered in mysterious scedules, depending on many factors...I just patiently wait and if nothing happens in December I might request a bag [emoji3]


----------



## boboxu

sparklyprincess said:


> Nope still waiting on mine too. Ordered at the end of April. My order from last year arrived in December, so maybe this will be the same or sooner.


Me too, waiting for the one placed end of April, and last year mine came end of Dec, hope it happens again this year


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mungoo33

Hi fellow tpfrs! I live in New York City and was wondering if anyone has successfully put in a SO with the Wall Street boutique? Thanks so much for the info. [emoji175]


----------



## mungoo33

Hi Ladies! I asked on another SO related thread and wanted to check here as well...has anyone ever placed a SO with the Wall St. boutique in NYC? Thanks so much for the info. [emoji7]


----------



## carlinha

mungoo33 said:


> Hi Ladies! I asked on another SO related thread and wanted to check here as well...has anyone ever placed a SO with the Wall St. boutique in NYC? Thanks so much for the info. [emoji7]



Yes I know a few [emoji4]


----------



## mungoo33

carlinha said:


> Yes I know a few [emoji4]



Thanks for letting me know. [emoji4]


----------



## sparklyprincess

boboxu said:


> Me too, waiting for the one placed end of April, and last year mine came end of Dec, hope it happens again this year



Looks like we're on the same SO schedule! [emoji847][emoji41]


----------



## ehy12

sparklyprincess said:


> Looks like we're on the same SO schedule! [emoji847][emoji41]


Me3!!! 

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Serva1

Me4!!!! as you probably remember ehy we in fact did our SOs on the same day [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

sparklyprincess said:


> Mine will be my first Sellier Kelly! Very excited.



+1 definitely excitement in the air as we approach December...


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Me4!!!! as you probably remember ehy we in fact did our SOs on the same day [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] 
When will they arrive??? I believe we are in 2 diff continents....but hopefully ours comes in soon!!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Shiva2009

Me 5!  Can not wait


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shiva2009 said:


> Me 5!  Can not wait


Uhhhhmmmmm and one more makes 6


----------



## 27leborse

Another here!


----------



## Serva1

ehy12 said:


> [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]
> When will they arrive??? I believe we are in 2 diff continents....but hopefully ours comes in soon!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Hoping & wishing but to be honest I have been so spoiled with my latest bag that I'm ok if I need to wait 6 more months...and dear ehy I believe you have had an incredible H year too [emoji7]


----------



## hermesbirkin35

Excited to say I've been offered another SO and I'm looking at a B35 in Chèvre or Swift in Bleu Hydra. Anybody got any preference over Chèvre or Swift in this size as my other K or B pieces are Clemence, Togo or Epsom?  I'd also be open to ideas for contrast colours! Thanks


----------



## dharma

hermesbirkin35 said:


> Excited to say I've been offered another SO and I'm looking at a B35 in Chèvre or Swift in Bleu Hydra. Anybody got any preference over Chèvre or Swift in this size as my other K or B pieces are Clemence, Togo or Epsom?  I'd also be open to ideas for contrast colours! Thanks


Chèvre is not available for a 35 B. If you wanted a 30, you can do chèvre. I love swift for a B but I happen to like slouchy bags. If you don't,  I wouldn't recommend swift in that size. Have fun with your order!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## diamond110

Hi, ladies. I have placed a SO with croc in April which hasn't arrived yet. SM wouldn't let me place another SO  with croc this season  until my previous order has arrived. Have you heard of this rule or is this one of those Hermes rules that can change depending on circumstances? Thank you,


----------



## undeuxtrois

Which greys are available at the moment?
I am searching for a true grey not to light but also not to nearby to black.
Gris mouette might be da little to light....


----------



## Meta

undeuxtrois said:


> Which greys are available at the moment?
> I am searching for a true grey not to light but also not to nearby to black.
> Gris mouette might be da little to light....



Here's the list of colors courtesy of @sajapa posted here







And lining also courtesy of @sajapa


----------



## boboxu

undeuxtrois said:


> Which greys are available at the moment?
> I am searching for a true grey not to light but also not to nearby to black.
> Gris mouette might be da little to light....


There's etain dear


----------



## boboxu

diamond110 said:


> Hi, ladies. I have placed a SO with croc in April which hasn't arrived yet. SM wouldn't let me place another SO  with croc this season  until my previous order has arrived. Have you heard of this rule or is this one of those Hermes rules that can change depending on circumstances? Thank you,


My Store has the same policy


----------



## Israeli_Flava

diamond110 said:


> Hi, ladies. I have placed a SO with croc in April which hasn't arrived yet. SM wouldn't let me place another SO  with croc this season  until my previous order has arrived. Have you heard of this rule or is this one of those Hermes rules that can change depending on circumstances? Thank you,


Every rule has an exception but that is common practice.


----------



## ROXANE2007

Hi ladies!
Could you tell me which bleu are available on SO?
I hope to see a kelly in bleu agate but nothing. I don't understand, I thought that bleu agate was to be available on this winter's collection...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

undeuxtrois said:


> Which greys are available at the moment?
> I am searching for a true grey not to light but also not to nearby to black.
> Gris mouette might be da little to light....


I have GM Kelly and it is a true mid range Gray with no undertones. Of the options available this round, I'd say Etain is the other option for u....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Could you tell me which bleu are available on SO?
> I hope to see a kelly in bleu agate but nothing. I don't understand, I thought that bleu agate was to be available on this winter's collection...


I know it is available in EU along with another blue color (similar to Atoll) but in the US it looks like blue is a little more limited....


----------



## goodysgal

Excited to say that I just placed my first SO....30CM Bleu Sapphire exterior with Capucine interior and brushed gold hardware. Now the waiting begins....


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Hi ladies! I don't post often at all but I'm so excited to share that I'm going in tomorrow to do my first special order and I'm beyond excited!!!!!


----------



## Serva1

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies! I don't post often at all but I'm so excited to share that I'm going in tomorrow to do my first special order and I'm beyond excited!!!!!



So happy for you [emoji3] Hope you have fun designing your dreambag [emoji177]


----------



## ayc

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Hi ladies! I don't post often at all but I'm so excited to share that I'm going in tomorrow to do my first special order and I'm beyond excited!!!!!


omg! congrats!  please do post pics!


----------



## ehy12

Serva1 said:


> Hoping & wishing but to be honest I have been so spoiled with my latest bag that I'm ok if I need to wait 6 more months...and dear ehy I believe you have had an incredible H year too [emoji7]


You remember well serva1!! My pocketbook could use a break from H so I'm happy to wait too...the anticipation is fun too! 

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

Serva1 said:


> So happy for you [emoji3] Hope you have fun designing your dreambag [emoji177]





ayc said:


> omg! congrats!  please do post pics!



Thank you both! I can't wait to go in and design my bag!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> Thank you both! I can't wait to go in and design my bag!!!



It's very special to have this chance offered to you. Enjoy the process and congrats!


----------



## mochaccino

undeuxtrois said:


> Which greys are available at the moment?
> I am searching for a true grey not to light but also not to nearby to black.
> Gris mouette might be da little to light....


In my humble opinion, the only true greys available this round are gris mouette and gris perle, both of which are probably too light for what you want. Etain always lean brown to me in certain lights (especially incandescent) and craie leans yellow (also probably too light for you). I will say that etain is not as brown in some leathers (e.g. epsom), so depending on what bag and slouchyness you want, it might be a true grey to you.

Here's craie (clemence), mouette (togo), and uhh a slightly greenish black in epsom (I think it's vert fonce but I don't remember) in natural light


And craie (clemence), mouette (togo), etain (clemence), and that greenish black (epsom) in incandescent light. You can clearly tell craie and etain now lean yellow/brown but mouette is still a nice grey.


Honestly I agree with @Israeli_Flava and think mouette is a beautiful mid grey, but if you want something just a bit lighter than etain and still a true grey, I don't think there is one this season.


----------



## hopiko

TenaciousB said:


> Here's Miss Special K.
> 
> View attachment 3505599


Gorgeous, eye popping, beauty!  Congrats on such a bright, cheerful Kelly!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

periogirl28 said:


> It's very special to have this chance offered to you. Enjoy the process and congrats!



Thank you so much! It was such a wonderful and special experience! Now the wait begins [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## carlinha

undeuxtrois said:


> Which greys are available at the moment?
> I am searching for a true grey not to light but also not to nearby to black.
> Gris mouette might be da little to light....





mochaccino said:


> In my humble opinion, the only true greys available this round are gris mouette and gris perle, both of which are probably too light for what you want. Etain always lean brown to me in certain lights (especially incandescent) and craie leans yellow (also probably too light for you). I will say that etain is not as brown in some leathers (e.g. epsom), so depending on what bag and slouchyness you want, it might be a true grey to you.
> 
> Here's craie (clemence), mouette (togo), and uhh a slightly greenish black in epsom (I think it's vert fonce but I don't remember) in natural light
> View attachment 3509168
> 
> And craie (clemence), mouette (togo), etain (clemence), and that greenish black (epsom) in incandescent light. You can clearly tell craie and etain now lean yellow/brown but mouette is still a nice grey.
> View attachment 3509169
> 
> Honestly I agree with @Israeli_Flava and think mouette is a beautiful mid grey, but if you want something just a bit lighter than etain and still a true grey, I don't think there is one this season.



I wouldn't even put craie in the grey category.... craie is chalk.... a creamy off white.

I also agree Gris Mouette is probably the best grey in the selection!!


----------



## TenaciousB

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous, eye popping, beauty!  Congrats on such a bright, cheerful Kelly!!



Thanks hopiko, I love the pop colour but unsure on the size. It's a 32, I ordered a long time ago when this size was very popular.


----------



## ROXANE2007

Israeli_Flava said:


> I know it is available in EU along with another blue color (similar to Atoll) but in the US it looks like blue is a little more limited....


Thanks for your answer


----------



## Dreaming Big

Hello, friends. Can the Kelly Sellier be made with chèvre or togo? Mine is epsom. I am placing my first special order, and I would like to know options. I'm not going to the boutique until the weekend, but I'm day dreaming until then!


----------



## ChaneLisette

I ordered my SO K sellier in chèvre and I think togo is an option as well.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Hi, everyone. What are the hardware options on a special order? Is so black an option? What else?


----------



## Dreaming Big

I should have posted here: (1) what are the hardware options on a special order? (2) can I order my Kelly Sellier in chèvre or togo, or is epsom the only sensible choice?


----------



## Dreaming Big

What color did you choose?


----------



## ChaneLisette

Dreaming Big said:


> What color did you choose?


My SO was from last year and is in rose sakura.


----------



## Dreaming Big

I found my answers on the other thread. Sorry, but I don't know how to delete this one!


----------



## Dreaming Big

I found my answer on another thread. Short answer is yes.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Hallo my dears, I am writing to ask if anyone has placed an SO for a Constance Elan this round? Thanks in advance!


----------



## hopiko

mungoo33 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. [emoji4]



Definitely!  I know of at least 3 tPFers who did!


----------



## wenyihsu

periogirl28 said:


> Hallo my dears, I am writing to ask if anyone has placed an SO for a Constance Elan this round? Thanks in advance!



Yes, I just did. It's the only way to get s Elan now. They are not available for ordering for the stores anymore. But like last time, very limited in terms of what you can do.


----------



## periogirl28

wenyihsu said:


> Yes, I just did. It's the only way to get s Elan now. They are not available for ordering for the stores anymore. But like last time, very limited in terms of what you can do.



Thank you very much. Congrats to you! Am getting details from other friends and want to say a huge thanks!


----------



## wenyihsu

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you very much. Congrats to you! Am getting details from other friends and want to say a huge thanks!



Leathers available for constance are either swift or epsom. You can only do contrast lining and contrast stitching. Hardware available are ghw, phw, rose gold or permabrass. Everything else is standard ...


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you so much. May I ask, are you in the US? It's ok if you rather not say.


----------



## wenyihsu

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you so much. May I ask, are you in the US? It's ok if you rather not say.



No, i'm not in the US. But based all everything that other have said about their SO experience this time, it seems like its the most uniform it has ever been.


----------



## periogirl28

wenyihsu said:


> No, i'm not in the US. But based all everything that other have said about their SO experience this time, it seems like its the most uniform it has ever been.



Thank you!


----------



## tannfran

Opinions pls.  Just ordered Kelly 28 sellier in blue iris ostrich w Gris agate interior and brushed gold hardware. Second guessing if I should switch the outside to Gris/inside to blue iris.  Very tough as no swatches were available.  Am spinning


----------



## mrs.posh

Just wanted to share that I placed my SO today. I chose Chèvre leather as they can only do "one type" of leather this time around.

I am sure some of you have seen this but sharing the new SO trunk kit.


----------



## joanneminnie

mrs.posh said:


> Just wanted to share that I placed my SO today. I chose Chèvre leather as they can only do "one type" of leather this time around.
> 
> I am sure some of you have seen this but sharing the new SO trunk kit.



This is so cool! What combo did you get?[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## tannfran

mrs.posh said:


> Just wanted to share that I placed my SO today. I chose Chèvre leather as they can only do "one type" of leather this time around.
> 
> I am sure some of you have seen this but sharing the new SO trunk kit.



Wow.  Hope all stores will have this in future.


----------



## chanelqueenalek

Hi don't own any birkins yet but am ready to purchase one. How do special orders work or do i have to go on a waitlist? Thank you. I am in Manhattan.


----------



## hermesbirkin35

All stores should now have the 'trunk' kit shown above. It's a great bit of kit. Hermes will now only change the special order colours once per year, not twice as previous.

Placed my B30 order in Bleu Hydra and Feu Chèvre yesterday. Getting excited already but it's a long wait!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Just ordered my first SO today after several weeks of deliberating --- B30 in Togo Craie with Etain handles, straps, sides, and interior; and brushed silver hardware. So excited to finally join all you TPFers! Now the wait officially begins....

Thank you all for contributing to this thread (well, all the H threads, especially the "reference" threads). It is definitely helpful, and I will certainly pay it forward!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SpicyTuna13

tannfran said:


> Opinions pls.  Just ordered Kelly 28 sellier in blue iris ostrich w Gris agate interior and brushed gold hardware. Second guessing if I should switch the outside to Gris/inside to blue iris.  Very tough as no swatches were available.  Am spinning



Completely just my opinion/perception only, but I probably would do the gris agate exterior with the blue iris interior for a few reasons....

1 -- I think the gold hw looks slightly better with the gris agate

2 -- I tend to to lean toward neutral color bags (I realize that blue iris can be considered neutral, but not as much when compared to gris agate)

The only way I would consider the reverse is if you already have a neutral/gris colored Kelly in your collection.

Good luck! The good news is you cannot go wrong.


----------



## cremel

mrs.posh said:


> Just wanted to share that I placed my SO today. I chose Chèvre leather as they can only do "one type" of leather this time around.
> 
> I am sure some of you have seen this but sharing the new SO trunk kit.



Thanks for sharing!! I am going on Friday to place my SO. [emoji3]this is very helpful.


----------



## gourmet

Wow which store is the trunk kit at?


----------



## Giuliana

mrs.posh said:


> Just wanted to share that I placed my SO today. I chose Chèvre leather as they can only do "one type" of leather this time around.
> 
> I am sure some of you have seen this but sharing the new SO trunk kit.



Wow! This looks nice! They didn't have one of these at my store.


----------



## QuelleFromage

tannfran said:


> Opinions pls.  Just ordered Kelly 28 sellier in bleu iris ostrich w Gris agate interior and brushed gold hardware. Second guessing if I should switch the outside to Gris/inside to blue iris.  Very tough as no swatches were available.  Am spinning


Ostrich in blue iris is stunning. I'm not familiar with gris agate - assuming it's a new ostrich color - but bleu iris would be very special.


----------



## mrs.posh

gourmet said:


> Wow which store is the trunk kit at?


I can only speak for Europe. I know that Paris and London stores have them


----------



## tannfran

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Completely just my opinion/perception only, but I probably would do the gris agate exterior with the blue iris interior for a few reasons....
> 
> 1 -- I think the gold hw looks slightly better with the gris agate
> 
> 2 -- I tend to to lean toward neutral color bags (I realize that blue iris can be considered neutral, but not as much when compared to gris agate)
> 
> The only way I would consider the reverse is if you already have a neutral/gris colored Kelly in your collection.
> 
> Good luck! The good news is you cannot go wrong.



Thank you!


----------



## tannfran

QuelleFromage said:


> Ostrich in blue iris is stunning. I'm not familiar with gris agate - assuming it's a new ostrich color - but bleu iris would be very special.



Thank you. So tough without swatches.  Was so hoping for a purple.


----------



## QuelleFromage

tannfran said:


> Thank you. So tough without swatches.  Was so hoping for a purple.


I looked at gris agate while placing an SO today....personally I'd still do bleu iris but it's certainly a pretty color.


----------



## tannfran

Oh thank you!!  Did the blue iris look purplish?   You are so helpful.


----------



## tannfran

QuelleFromage said:


> I looked at gris agate while placing an SO today....personally I'd still do bleu iris but it's certainly a pretty color.


The question above should have been a response to you


----------



## joanneminnie

I had my heart set on chèvre in Etoupe but at the last minute I switched to Gris mouette with rose azalea in Epsom!! I still want chèvre though! So torn.


----------



## QuelleFromage

tannfran said:


> The question above should have been a response to you


There's a new reveal of a bleu iris K from @Sarah_sarah - check it out!!!


----------



## mulberrybabe66

Is it possible to special order a So Black Kelly?


----------



## ayc

mulberrybabe66 said:


> Is it possible to special order a So Black Kelly?



I was told no.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

mulberrybabe66 said:


> Is it possible to special order a So Black Kelly?


Not possible
Box not on list
Hw not on list


----------



## tannfran

QuelleFromage said:


> There's a new reveal of a bleu iris K from @Sarah_sarah - check it out!!!



Thank you for thinking me.  Says hers is colbalt.... it's gorgeous!


----------



## Kkho

This is my blue iris B30 tannfran.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mrs.posh said:


> Just wanted to share that I placed my SO today. I chose Chèvre leather as they can only do "one type" of leather this time around.
> 
> I am sure some of you have seen this but sharing the new SO trunk kit.



I played with it for a while. The croco options were amazing. 
Crossing fingers our orders will go through.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Thanks ladies for sharing my excitement for my new K. Yes, it's cobalt. 
Here she is in daylight. I saw a couple of blue ostrich bags but this one worked the best for me. I just love how the colour changes. 
Maybe it will help some who are doing SO exotics.


----------



## periogirl28

Still not possible. SO Black, Guilloche hardware, Ghillies, enquiry put in at every round.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Btw, when do we know if our desired SO has been approved? I placed mine around more or less 2-3 weeks ago? I so hope they can do the chèvre this time.


----------



## bertrande

Sarah_sarah said:


> Btw, when do we know if our desired SO has been approved? I placed mine around more or less 2-3 weeks ago? I so hope they can do the chèvre this time.



I would love to know too.  I placed an SO the last round and never heard back but looking back at the charts, I just realised the secondary colour that I chose for the straps and gusset may not have been possible as there is no X next to the interior column (it would have to be the interior colour as well if I am not wrong).  Could Paris have rejected it and the store not known about it or made an exception to accept the order?  Or is my understanding completely off and they could still have done it but with the primary colour as the interior?  Ugh!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just a note re any contrast stitching having to match your second color - in my most recent SO I was actually advised by the SM to use a different thread for contrast stitch as the matching thread would not pop at all - so it IS possible. This was SM at a flagship store so I am assuming it's good information  .  The thread choice was not all THAT different from the interior color but it was not the "tone on tone" stitching. 
Never really know with H, do we?


----------



## W1Luxury

QuelleFromage said:


> Just a note re any contrast stitching having to match your second color - in my most recent SO I was actually advised by the SM to use a different thread for contrast stitch as the matching thread would not pop at all - so it IS possible. This was SM at a flagship store so I am assuming it's good information  .  The thread choice was not all THAT different from the interior color but it was not the "tone on tone" stitching.
> Never really know with H, do we?


Same experience here.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

bertrande said:


> I would love to know too.  I placed an SO the last round and never heard back but looking back at the charts, I just realised the secondary colour that I chose for the straps and gusset may not have been possible as there is no X next to the interior column (it would have to be the interior colour as well if I am not wrong).  Could Paris have rejected it and the store not known about it or made an exception to accept the order?  Or is my understanding completely off and they could still have done it but with the primary colour as the interior?  Ugh!!



I know what you mean. Can't you ask your SM? I was told what was available this round and made two choices, in case chevre is not possible for some reason. I didn't use the chart I was given the new box with all kinds of cool things. 
I think the store should know. They check in the online system. But then, as echoed by so many one never knows with H. Which is so true. 
Your SM may have changed it to make the order possible. I know some do. But, just ask. I would ask soon. Maybe next time I see her. I just want to wait a bit. I hope the store will have more information. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## bertrande

Sarah_sarah said:


> I know what you mean. Can't you ask your SM? I was told what was available this round and made two choices, in case chevre is not possible for some reason. I didn't use the chart I was given the new box with all kinds of cool things.
> I think the store should know. They check in the online system. But then, as echoed by so many one never knows with H. Which is so true.
> Your SM may have changed it to make the order possible. I know some do. But, just ask. I would ask soon. Maybe next time I see her. I just want to wait a bit. I hope the store will have more information. Crossing my fingers.



I don't have any communication with my SM; everything has always been through my SA.  I asked her yesterday and she did not receive anything indicating cancellation so I am hoping it will show up and won't be condemned to the waiting purgatory and then disappear! That colour is available as a lining for this round so maybe they will have some leather for my order even though I placed it the last round when it wasn't available. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## mochaccino

QuelleFromage said:


> Just a note re any contrast stitching having to match your second color - in my most recent SO I was actually advised by the SM to use a different thread for contrast stitch as the matching thread would not pop at all - so it IS possible. This was SM at a flagship store so I am assuming it's good information  .  The thread choice was not all THAT different from the interior color but it was not the "tone on tone" stitching.
> Never really know with H, do we?


My SA noted that technically the box she checked said contrast stitching will be the second color, but she just wrote what I wanted below and it went into the computer fine -- who knows if it'll arrive in a different color?  Like you my choice was similar to the interior color but not exactly the same. I really hope it doesn't get replaced by the interior color, because then the contrast might not be enough for me...


----------



## fatcat2523

mochaccino said:


> My SA noted that technically the box she checked said contrast stitching will be the second color, but she just wrote what I wanted below and it went into the computer fine -- who knows if it'll arrive in a different color?  Like you my choice was similar to the interior color but not exactly the same. I really hope it doesn't get replaced by the interior color, because then the contrast might not be enough for me...





QuelleFromage said:


> Just a note re any contrast stitching having to match your second color - in my most recent SO I was actually advised by the SM to use a different thread for contrast stitch as the matching thread would not pop at all - so it IS possible. This was SM at a flagship store so I am assuming it's good information  .  The thread choice was not all THAT different from the interior color but it was not the "tone on tone" stitching.
> Never really know with H, do we?





mochaccino said:


> My SA noted that technically the box she checked said contrast stitching will be the second color, but she just wrote what I wanted below and it went into the computer fine -- who knows if it'll arrive in a different color?  Like you my choice was similar to the interior color but not exactly the same. I really hope it doesn't get replaced by the interior color, because then the contrast might not be enough for me...



Thank you for the information. I have placed my SO with black and Gris M...hoping to get white stitches but was told by my SA, no white stitching available and the contrast stitching will be Gris M. Then few days later he texted me and advised Gris M stitching is rejected somehow?! Since he knows my idea of SO and suggested Gris Pearle stitching and heard nothing. Crossing my fingers now.


----------



## mochaccino

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you for the information. I have placed my SO with black and Gris M...hoping to get white stitches but was told by my SA, no white stitching available and the contrast stitching will be Gris M. Then few days later he texted me and advised Gris M stitching is rejected somehow?! Since he knows my idea of SO and suggested Gris Pearle stitching and heard nothing. Crossing my fingers now.


Oh interesting -- the thread I picked is actually gris perle (same gris mouette interior), so I guess I luckily guessed the right color! I think perle is still bright enough against a dark color, so I'm sure it will still look amazing!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrs.posh

joanneminnie said:


> I had my heart set on chèvre in Etoupe but at the last minute I switched to Gris mouette with rose azalea in Epsom!! I still want chèvre though! So torn.



They allowed you to do 2 types of leather?

Paris told me this isnt possible anymore. They informed me before and during my order.

Check with your SA asap or might risk rejection...only saying this as there's a possibility of miscommunication. 

Jaune Chevre, even though in the Lining list isnt actually available.


----------



## joanneminnie

mrs.posh said:


> They allowed you to do 2 types of leather?
> 
> Paris told me this isnt possible anymore. They informed me before and during my order.
> 
> Check with your SA asap or might risk rejection...only saying this as there's a possibility of miscommunication.
> 
> Jaune Chevre, even though in the Lining list isnt actually available.



Sorry for the confusion, no they would not allow 2 types of leathers. I wanted Etoupe chèvre outside and rose Jaipur chèvre inside, but at the last minute I changed to rose azalea Epsom and Gris mouette Epsom outside. I looked at a bearn wallet in GM Epsom and the grey is darker than in the picture, and it is such a true and beautiful grey, so jumped on it! Next time around I have to do chèvre and hopefully some nice color combos will become available!! [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## impulsive

I am special ordering a black b chèvre leather.  Can I do blue sapphire interior?  I looked at the spec sheet and don't see blue sapphire as an option for interior... Am I reading this correctly???  Confused!!


----------



## bertrande

impulsive said:


> I am special ordering a black b chèvre leather.  Can I do blue sapphire interior?  I looked at the spec sheet and don't see blue sapphire as an option for interior... Am I reading this correctly???  Confused!!


Hmm looking at the pictures of the spec sheets posted above, it would appear blue sapphire is available as an interior.  Unless it's different in your jurisdiction?


----------



## impulsive

^^ I am in US.


----------



## LadyCupid

The interior lining sheet posted listed sapphire as available. It is marked with "X" which means it is available. Did your SA shoe you a different sheet than what is posted here?


----------



## impulsive

yodaling1 said:


> The interior lining sheet posted listed sapphire as available. It is marked with "X" which means it is available. Did your SA shoe you a different sheet than what is posted here?



No.  I never saw a sheet except in this thread.   Thank you for your help!!


----------



## bagidiotic

impulsive said:


> I am special ordering a black b chèvre leather.  Can I do blue sapphire interior?  I looked at the spec sheet and don't see blue sapphire as an option for interior... Am I reading this correctly???  Confused!!


Yes you can do bs interior


----------



## Real Authentication

Yes! Thank you for posting a pic of the order form [emoji7] How exciting!! Congrats


----------



## Hermazed

joanneminnie said:


> Sorry for the confusion, no they would not allow 2 types of leathers. I wanted Etoupe chèvre outside and rose Jaipur chèvre inside, but at the last minute I changed to rose azalea Epsom and Gris mouette Epsom outside. I looked at a bearn wallet in GM Epsom and the grey is darker than in the picture, and it is such a true and beautiful grey, so jumped on it! Next time around I have to do chèvre and hopefully some nice color combos will become available!! [emoji38][emoji38]



Sounds beautiful! But is rose azalea available for interior colour?


----------



## LadyCupid

Hermazed said:


> Sounds beautiful! But is rose azalea available for interior colour?


No. Interior color must be the same as color 2 i.e. Gris Mouette.


----------



## mulberrybabe66

bagidiotic said:


> Not possible
> Box not on list
> Hw not on list



Thank you!


----------



## tannfran

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3513519
> View attachment 3513520
> 
> 
> This is my blue iris B30 tannfran.



How kind.  Thank you. Both your pieces are stunning.  Is the blue iris more purple than blue.  So hard to determine w pictures. Again thank you[emoji173]️


----------



## Kkho

tannfran said:


> How kind.  Thank you. Both your pieces are stunning.  Is the blue iris more purple than blue.  So hard to determine w pictures. Again thank you[emoji173]️



I don't think it has too much purple undertones, it's just a darker deep blue. I do have a blue indigo Kelly in Epsom, blue electric Lindy in Clemente and blue thalassa C crinoline. Do you want comparisons with those ? I can take a group photo if you need more blue comparisons. Let me know.


----------



## Hat Trick

Kkho said:


> I don't think it has too much purple undertones, it's just a darker deep blue. I do have a blue indigo Kelly in Epsom, blue electric Lindy in Clemente and blue thalassa C crinoline. Do you want comparisons with those ? I can take a group photo if you need more blue comparisons. Let me know.


I would very much appreciate the comparisons.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hermazed

yodaling1 said:


> No. Interior color must be the same as color 2 i.e. Gris Mouette.



Thank you!


----------



## Kkho

Hi everyone! Am Super happy to be offered this SO chèvre K28 with brushed ghw by my SA. Problem is I can't figure out which blue this is and the receipt doesn't say anything. SA can't figure out which blue this is either as SM pre-orders SO bags for the store. 
Can anyone help? 
I believe the insides are souffre , compared it with my Kelly sellier in Epsom.


----------



## Meta

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3518962
> View attachment 3518963
> View attachment 3518964
> View attachment 3518965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am Super happy to be offered this SO chèvre K28 with brushed ghw by my SA. Problem is I can't figure out which blue this is and the receipt doesn't say anything. SA can't figure out which blue this is either as SM pre-orders SO bags for the store.
> Can anyone help?
> I believe the insides are souffre , compared it with my Kelly sellier in Epsom.


Congrats on this SO! Am no expert but am thinking it could be Sapphire as it's brighter in Chevre?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Another vote for sapphire although I'm not a "chèvre expert"


----------



## Oryx816

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3518962
> View attachment 3518963
> View attachment 3518964
> View attachment 3518965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am Super happy to be offered this SO chèvre K28 with brushed ghw by my SA. Problem is I can't figure out which blue this is and the receipt doesn't say anything. SA can't figure out which blue this is either as SM pre-orders SO bags for the store.
> Can anyone help?
> I believe the insides are souffre , compared it with my Kelly sellier in Epsom.



Hi kkho!  I am of no help in determining the color, but I just want to say I love a blue and yellow combo!  It is so cheery!  Congrats!


----------



## tannfran

Kkho said:


> I don't think it has too much purple undertones, it's just a darker deep blue. I do have a blue indigo Kelly in Epsom, blue electric Lindy in Clemente and blue thalassa C crinoline. Do you want comparisons with those ? I can take a group photo if you need more blue comparisons. Let me know.


Yes please.  Thank you.


----------



## impulsive

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3518962
> View attachment 3518963
> View attachment 3518964
> View attachment 3518965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am Super happy to be offered this SO chèvre K28 with brushed ghw by my SA. Problem is I can't figure out which blue this is and the receipt doesn't say anything. SA can't figure out which blue this is either as SM pre-orders SO bags for the store.
> Can anyone help?
> I believe the insides are souffre , compared it with my Kelly sellier in Epsom.



This is gorgeous!!  I have also heard that sapphire  is lighter in chèvre than Togo.   Do you mind taking a picture of this blue Kelly with something In black.  I have debated getting a Birkin  in sapphire, because I have always thought that this blue color was darker and too close to black.   But, if this is sapphire color it would be perfect and not too dark at all, in chèvre.  Thank you!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3518962
> View attachment 3518963
> View attachment 3518964
> View attachment 3518965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am Super happy to be offered this SO chèvre K28 with brushed ghw by my SA. Problem is I can't figure out which blue this is and the receipt doesn't say anything. SA can't figure out which blue this is either as SM pre-orders SO bags for the store.
> Can anyone help?
> I believe the insides are souffre , compared it with my Kelly sellier in Epsom.


Must compliment  your stunning  dreamy  k
My wild  guess
Blue tempete 
Coz there are  no yellow  chèvre  so for past few rounds


----------



## periogirl28

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3518962
> View attachment 3518963
> View attachment 3518964
> View attachment 3518965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am Super happy to be offered this SO chèvre K28 with brushed ghw by my SA. Problem is I can't figure out which blue this is and the receipt doesn't say anything. SA can't figure out which blue this is either as SM pre-orders SO bags for the store.
> Can anyone help?
> I believe the insides are souffre , compared it with my Kelly sellier in Epsom.



Couldn't your SM shed any light on this? After all it was her/ his order? An SM who pre-orders SOs sounds very familiar to me. [emoji6]
Anyway from your photos, it looks very much like my Saphir Chevré SO.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3518962
> View attachment 3518963
> View attachment 3518964
> View attachment 3518965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am Super happy to be offered this SO chèvre K28 with brushed ghw by my SA. Problem is I can't figure out which blue this is and the receipt doesn't say anything. SA can't figure out which blue this is either as SM pre-orders SO bags for the store.
> Can anyone help?
> I believe the insides are souffre , compared it with my Kelly sellier in Epsom.



Love this combo... Congrats Kkho! What a lovely surprise!! Looks like blue sapphire to me too... it is much brighter in chevre compared to other leathers (and looks the best in chevre imho)


----------



## QuelleFromage

impulsive said:


> I am special ordering a black b chèvre leather.  Can I do blue sapphire interior?  I looked at the spec sheet and don't see blue sapphire as an option for interior... Am I reading this correctly???  Confused!!


Yes, BS is available for chevre lining.  I just ordered this exact combination in a Kelly.  Enjoy!!


----------



## impulsive

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, BS is available for chevre lining.  I just ordered this exact combination in a Kelly.  Enjoy!!



Yay!  What size Kelly and hardware did you order?   I almost did a Kelly 28 chèvre sellier or retourne.  I've never held a 28 Kelly in person, so I wasn't 100% on which way to go, so I ordered the Birkin.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3518962
> View attachment 3518963
> View attachment 3518964
> View attachment 3518965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am Super happy to be offered this SO chèvre K28 with brushed ghw by my SA. Problem is I can't figure out which blue this is and the receipt doesn't say anything. SA can't figure out which blue this is either as SM pre-orders SO bags for the store.
> Can anyone help?
> I believe the insides are souffre , compared it with my Kelly sellier in Epsom.


Looks like Saphir to Soufre to me darling. I'd ask SM for sure though.
Very snazzy combo!! Love the contrast stitching! Congrats!


----------



## Kkho

impulsive said:


> This is gorgeous!!  I have also heard that sapphire  is lighter in chèvre than Togo.   Do you mind taking a picture of this blue Kelly with something In black.  I have debated getting a Birkin  in sapphire, because I have always thought that this blue color was darker and too close to black.   But, if this is sapphire color it would be perfect and not too dark at all, in chèvre.  Thank you!!





periogirl28 said:


> Couldn't your SM shed any light on this? After all it was her/ his order? An SM who pre-orders SOs sounds very familiar to me. [emoji6]
> Anyway from your photos, it looks very much like my Saphir Chevré SO.






Thank you all for your lovely comments. Am blessed to be offered this. 
Impulsive, here you go. I added my Kelly contour in blue indigo to show you the contrast. The black Kelly behind is in box leather. 

Periogirl28, tried asking my SA to ask the SM but she said she's been too busy with the opening of another level of the store to help me check. Sigh.. that's why I decided to post this. I don't have anything in blue sapphire but always thought it was a lot darker.


----------



## impulsive

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3519522
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your lovely comments. Am blessed to be offered this.
> Impulsive, here you go. I added my Kelly contour in blue indigo to show you the contrast. The black Kelly behind is in box leather.
> 
> Periogirl28, tried asking my SA to ask the SM but she said she's been too busy with the opening of another level of the store to help me check. Sigh.. that's why I decided to post this. I don't have anything in blue sapphire but always thought it was a lot darker.



Thank you so much!   H beauties times 3!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kkho

Hat Trick said:


> I would very much appreciate the comparisons.





Here you go Hat trick, 
TOP from left : blue electric Lindy Clemente, b30 blue iris birdie, b30 blue Izmir clemence 
Bottom from left : C crinoline blue thalassa / Mykonos , ?? Blue sapphire chèvre ?? ( I really thought blue sapphire is a lot darker) , k28 contour in blue indigo sellier in Epsom.


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3519721
> 
> Here you go Hat trick,
> TOP from left : blue electric Lindy Clemente, b30 blue iris birdie, b30 blue Izmir clemence
> Bottom from left : C crinoline blue thalassa / Mykonos , ?? Blue sapphire chèvre ?? ( I really thought blue sapphire is a lot darker) , k28 contour in blue indigo sellier in Epsom.


Wow 
So stunned by your heavenly  blue family


----------



## Kkho

bagidiotic said:


> Wow
> So stunned by your heavenly  blue family



Thank you my dear! Love blue, probably my favourite color.


----------



## RxBags

Not fortunate enough to be offered a SO for a bag (yet!) but my silver galop ring SO was done on May 6 and came in Oct 26.  Not too bad!  The 35% increase in price for the SO was a little bit of a shock, however!  Love the ring, though!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3519522
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your lovely comments. Am blessed to be offered this.
> Impulsive, here you go. I added my Kelly contour in blue indigo to show you the contrast. The black Kelly behind is in box leather.
> 
> Periogirl28, tried asking my SA to ask the SM but she said she's been too busy with the opening of another level of the store to help me check. Sigh.. that's why I decided to post this. I don't have anything in blue sapphire but always thought it was a lot darker.



Blue Mykonos? Love them all but that contour K is just so special. Congrats my dear!


----------



## noreen_uk

deleted


----------



## noreen_uk

hi beautiful ladies ... I am going to place my SO on 23rd so basically i have few days before deciding which colour combo, leather and go through all the process with my SA ... this is going to be my first B and it has to be special i guest  ... i am a blue lover and thinking of BE and not sure yet of the interior ... what do you think of BE and paon? would welcome any suggestions from you all expert in here ... I am from UK so BE only available in Togo not in chevre ... TIA


----------



## periogirl28

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3519522
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your lovely comments. Am blessed to be offered this.
> Impulsive, here you go. I added my Kelly contour in blue indigo to show you the contrast. The black Kelly behind is in box leather.
> 
> Periogirl28, tried asking my SA to ask the SM but she said she's been too busy with the opening of another level of the store to help me check. Sigh.. that's why I decided to post this. I don't have anything in blue sapphire but always thought it was a lot darker.



I have an SO also created by this SM, and while it probably ensures that Paris accepts the preorders, it's a bit of a pity bec the customer and ultimate owner is not given the chance to really customize the leather/ colour/ stitch/ hardware to their own preference. I am sure your mystery will be solved soon, in the meantime congrats and enjoy the bag!


----------



## Hat Trick

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3519721
> 
> Here you go Hat trick,
> TOP from left : blue electric Lindy Clemente, b30 blue iris birdie, b30 blue Izmir clemence
> Bottom from left : C crinoline blue thalassa / Mykonos , ?? Blue sapphire chèvre ?? ( I really thought blue sapphire is a lot darker) , k28 contour in blue indigo sellier in Epsom.



Thank you very very much!


----------



## Kkho

periogirl28 said:


> I have an SO also created by this SM, and while it probably ensures that Paris accepts the preorders, it's a bit of a pity bec the customer and ultimate owner is not given the chance to really customize the leather/ colour/ stitch/ hardware to their own preference. I am sure your mystery will be solved soon, in the meantime congrats and enjoy the bag!



Thank you so much. Will definitely check again with SA and SM when the remodeled wing to the store settles down. I'm just overjoyed I finally landed on a chèvre. I have 2 more on my list to go and my collection will be complete.


----------



## tannfran

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3519721
> 
> Here you go Hat trick,
> TOP from left : blue electric Lindy Clemente, b30 blue iris birdie, b30 blue Izmir clemence
> Bottom from left : C crinoline blue thalassa / Mykonos , ?? Blue sapphire chèvre ?? ( I really thought blue sapphire is a lot darker) , k28 contour in blue indigo sellier in Epsom.


Thank you!!!   Very helpful. What a beautiful collection you have.  Bleu iris seems close to bleu electric.


----------



## tannfran

Kkho said:


> I don't think it has too much purple undertones, it's just a darker deep blue. I do have a blue indigo Kelly in Epsom, blue electric Lindy in Clemente and blue thalassa C crinoline. Do you want comparisons with those ? I can take a group photo if you need more blue comparisons. Let me know.


Also...love the twillies on your bleu iris.  Would you identify?  Thanks again


----------



## Kkho

tannfran said:


> Also...love the twillies on your bleu iris.  Would you identify?  Thanks again



These were bought over 7-8 years ago and I cannot remember at all. So sorry I can't be of much help.


----------



## QuelleFromage

impulsive said:


> Yay!  What size Kelly and hardware did you order?   I almost did a Kelly 28 chèvre sellier or retourne.  I've never held a 28 Kelly in person, so I wasn't 100% on which way to go, so I ordered the Birkin.



I ordered K28 sellier in chèvre. I have 2 K28s already, one seliier and one retourné, so I know the size works best for me.  Palladium brossé hardware, cobalt contrast stitching. Super excited for this one as I think I finally made a non-panicked SO choice!
The Birkin will be lovely - the nice thing there is you always see the pop linng!


----------



## Kkho

noreen_uk said:


> hi beautiful ladies ... I am going to place my SO on 23rd so basically i have few days before deciding which colour combo, leather and go through all the process with my SA ... this is going to be my first B and it has to be special i guest  ... i am a blue lover and thinking of BE and not sure yet of the interior ... what do you think of BE and paon? would welcome any suggestions from you all expert in here ... I am from UK so BE only available in Togo not in chevre ... TIA



I did BE with Gris mouette in epsom in the last SO round. 
And did blue paon with etoupe in chèvre last week with my SA. All k28 sellier version 2 with brushed ghw. I am a Kelly girl as you can tell.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

noreen_uk said:


> hi beautiful ladies ... I am going to place my SO on 23rd so basically i have few days before deciding which colour combo, leather and go through all the process with my SA ... this is going to be my first B and it has to be special i guest  ... i am a blue lover and thinking of BE and not sure yet of the interior ... what do you think of BE and paon? would welcome any suggestions from you all expert in here ... I am from UK so BE only available in Togo not in chevre ... TIA


What size Birkin? 30 would probably be better in BE. Of the colors available I think Paon would work as would Raisin. BE is so pop by itself that it will be special especially if you choose brushed HW.
All I can say is know before you go!!


----------



## impulsive

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered K28 sellier in chèvre. I have 2 K28s already, one seliier and one retourné, so I know the size works best for me.  Palladium brossé hardware, cobalt contrast stitching. Super excited for this one as I think I finally made a non-panicked SO choice!
> The Birkin will be lovely - the nice thing there is you always see the pop linng!



Your K28 sounds perfect!   I didn't do a contrast stitching.   Thinking if I should have done the cobalt stitching too.   Mine will be with brushed gold hw.


----------



## impulsive

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3519721
> 
> Here you go Hat trick,
> TOP from left : blue electric Lindy Clemente, b30 blue iris birdie, b30 blue Izmir clemence
> Bottom from left : C crinoline blue thalassa / Mykonos , ?? Blue sapphire chèvre ?? ( I really thought blue sapphire is a lot darker) , k28 contour in blue indigo sellier in Epsom.



Fabulous collection of blues!   The blue iris birdie is extra special!!!  [emoji173]️


----------



## QuelleFromage

impulsive said:


> Your K28 sounds perfect!   I didn't do a contrast stitching.   Thinking if I should have done the cobalt stitching too.   Mine will be with brushed gold hw.


Your B will be chic and gorgeous. Pop stitching o a B is super visible as it's on the handles by the turnlock, so you really need to love it. Somehow even in a sellier K I think stitching that's not a wild contrast blends in pretty well on black


----------



## noreen_uk

QuelleFromage said:


> What size Birkin? 30 would probably be better in BE. Of the colors available I think Paon would work as would Raisin. BE is so pop by itself that it will be special especially if you choose brushed HW.
> All I can say is know before you go!!


tq @QuelleFromage for your input ... yes i am going for 30 as that size fit me better 



Kkho said:


> I did BE with Gris mouette in epsom in the last SO round.
> And did blue paon with etoupe in chèvre last week with my SA. All k28 sellier version 2 with brushed ghw. I am a Kelly girl as you can tell.


tq @Kkho really appreciate your input ... do you mind show me the pic of your BE & GM and your new SO combo is perfect


----------



## Kkho

noreen_uk said:


> tq @QuelleFromage for your input ... yes i am going for 30 as that size fit me better
> 
> 
> tq @Kkho really appreciate your input ... do you mind show me the pic of your BE & GM and your new SO combo is perfect



Hi Noreen_uk, I placed the SO in April so the bag hasn't arrived. Play with the swatches when you go in to place your SO and see which combination you like best. Enjoy the whole process!


----------



## Dreaming Big

I'm placing my first SO and I'm really trying to understand the concept:
1. If I pick chevre, do I pick the lining from the chèvre lining list?
2. If I pick chevre as a bicolor, which list do I use for the second color? Is the interior the same as the second color?
3. If I pick togo, which list do I use for the lining?
4. If I pick togo as a bi-color, which list do I use as the second color? Is the interior the same as the second color?

Either K28 sellier or K32 retourne, still debating.


----------



## mp4

Dreaming Big said:


> I'm placing my first SO and I'm really trying to understand the concept:
> 1. If I pick chevre, do I pick the lining from the chèvre lining list?
> 2. If I pick chevre as a bicolor, which list do I use for the second color? Is the interior the same as the second color?
> 3. If I pick togo, which list do I use for the lining?
> 4. If I pick togo as a bi-color, which list do I use as the second color? Is the interior the same as the second color?
> 
> Either K28 sellier or K32 retourne, still debating.



Lining color comes from the interior list.  For bicolor, the interior is the same as the second color


----------



## naths

My first Kelly finally arrived after 11 months [emoji7][emoji119][emoji177][emoji108] 
Kelly 32 craie Togo inside blue atoll


----------



## bagidiotic

Dreaming Big said:


> I'm placing my first SO and I'm really trying to understand the concept:
> 1. If I pick chevre, do I pick the lining from the chèvre lining list?
> 2. If I pick chevre as a bicolor, which list do I use for the second color? Is the interior the same as the second color?
> 3. If I pick togo, which list do I use for the lining?
> 4. If I pick togo as a bi-color, which list do I use as the second color? Is the interior the same as the second color?
> 
> Either K28 sellier or K32 retourne, still debating.


Both colors  must be the same leather group 
Interior  will usually  follow  the  secondary  color 
Choose  leather 
Choose color
Choose version 
The rest Paris  will decide


----------



## bagidiotic

naths said:


> My first Kelly finally arrived after 11 months [emoji7][emoji119][emoji177][emoji108]
> Kelly 32 craie Togo inside blue atoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520661


Nice
Neutral  plus pop candy
Congratulations


----------



## brandee1002

naths said:


> My first Kelly finally arrived after 11 months [emoji7][emoji119][emoji177][emoji108]
> Kelly 32 craie Togo inside blue atoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520661


So stunning ![emoji7]

Sent from my XT1650 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dreaming Big

Is the second color from the lining list or the list for the leather I choose as the primary color?


----------



## hermesbirkin35

With me on this last round I chose two Chèvre colours and the bi-colour variation I wanted for the Birkin and my SA said the lining would match the exterior piping as per the guide. However, interestingly, the second colour is NOT on the lining list but was assured this wasn't a problem.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dreaming Big said:


> Is the second color from the lining list or the list for the leather I choose as the primary color?


If ordering a bicolor bag (one color on the outside, different color on the inside), the second color is from the lining list.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Dreaming Big

Thank you very much!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

naths said:


> My first Kelly finally arrived after 11 months [emoji7][emoji119][emoji177][emoji108]
> Kelly 32 craie Togo inside blue atoll
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3520661



Congrats!!  Both colors, classic with a fantastic pop


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dreaming Big said:


> Is the second color from the lining list or the list for the leather I choose as the primary color?


I placed two SOs this season (in two different countries), both in chevre.

For one,  we worked from the list on the paper form, and the interior choices were from the "lining" column.
For the second, we used the new SO "trunk" and I was told only colors available for chevre in exterior could be used for interior - not the full interior list. This is the first time I had ever heard this in the SO process. 

I can't possibly tell you which is correct - I followed the store manager's suggestions and direction on each, figuring this was my best shot to get at least one SO sooner.  Either way placing an SO is a dream!


----------



## audreylita

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3518962
> View attachment 3518963
> View attachment 3518964
> View attachment 3518965
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! Am Super happy to be offered this SO chèvre K28 with brushed ghw by my SA. Problem is I can't figure out which blue this is and the receipt doesn't say anything. SA can't figure out which blue this is either as SM pre-orders SO bags for the store.
> Can anyone help?
> I believe the insides are souffre , compared it with my Kelly sellier in Epsom.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## PIPET83

Hi everyone. Did someone recieve a SO placed the last season??


----------



## Beanskitty

PIPET83 said:


> Hi everyone. Did someone recieve a SO placed the last season??


I placed my SO at the end of April and received it a couple weeks ago.  
Here's the link to my photos.
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-so-arrived.954824/


----------



## PIPET83

Beanskitty said:


> I placed my SO at the end of April and received it a couple weeks ago.
> Here's the link to my photos.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-so-arrived.954824/



[emoji33][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]oMg it is amaizing, i love GM and with etain looks perfect. Im praying to get My so before december[emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120].


----------



## tonkamama

For those that have special ordered both Kelly and Birkin, from your experiences, is Kelly normally takes longer to produce?  TIA...


----------



## amorris

tonkamama said:


> For those that have special ordered both Kelly and Birkin, from your experiences, is Kelly normally takes longer to produce?  TIA...



My local SA told me an SO Kelly is about 1 - 1.5 yrs of waiting time, whereas a Birkin is definitely less than a year and could even be within 6 months. But it could be different with other stores... HTH


----------



## Serva1

amorris said:


> My local SA told me an SO Kelly is about 1 - 1.5 yrs of waiting time, whereas a Birkin is definitely less than a year and could even be within 6 months. But it could be different with other stores... HTH



I believe this is true. My SA said today that my sellier Kelly will definitely not arrive this year ( placed the order in april) but next year and in comparison my B30 was ready last year in 6 months (placed the order in May). Perhaps someone who has more experience with SOs can chime in.


----------



## carlinha

tonkamama said:


> For those that have special ordered both Kelly and Birkin, from your experiences, is Kelly normally takes longer to produce?  TIA...



Actually I've had the opposite experience... my one B30 (Togo, contrast interior and stitch) took 15 months... my K28 sellier (bicolor Epsom) took 9 months only... I have a pending K25 sellier that is going on 12 months wait time now... let's see how long that will take (although I expect longer because I ordered a custom longer strap)... go figure [emoji849]... no rhyme or reason with H!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you so much for sharing your experiences, it really helps me planning my future wishlist .



amorris said:


> My local SA told me an SO Kelly is about 1 - 1.5 yrs of waiting time, whereas a Birkin is definitely less than a year and could even be within 6 months. But it could be different with other stores... HTH





Serva1 said:


> I believe this is true. My SA said today that my sellier Kelly will definitely not arrive this year ( placed the order in april) but next year and in comparison my B30 was ready last year in 6 months (placed the order in May). Perhaps someone who has more experience with SOs can chime in.


----------



## tonkamama

carlinha said:


> Actually I've had the opposite experience... my one B30 (Togo, contrast interior and stitch) took 15 months... my K28 sellier (bicolor Epsom) took 9 months only... I have a pending K25 sellier that is going on 12 months wait time now... let's see how long that will take (although I expect longer because I ordered a custom longer strap)... go figure [emoji849]... no rhyme or reason with H!


Thank you Carlinha like you, I have a pending K25 seller with custom length strap, I guess I need to prepare myself for a much longer wait .


----------



## Serva1

carlinha said:


> Actually I've had the opposite experience... my one B30 (Togo, contrast interior and stitch) took 15 months... my K28 sellier (bicolor Epsom) took 9 months only... I have a pending K25 sellier that is going on 12 months wait time now... let's see how long that will take (although I expect longer because I ordered a custom longer strap)... go figure [emoji849]... no rhyme or reason with H!



How interesting, thank you for sharing. Both my bags are chevre and I also custom ordered a strap so will be interesting to see how long it will take.


----------



## bagidiotic

Serva1 said:


> How interesting, thank you for sharing. Both my bags are chevre and I also custom ordered a strap so will be interesting to see how long it will take.


Me too
Counting down hehe


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## csetcos

noreen_uk said:


> hi beautiful ladies ... I am going to place my SO on 23rd so basically i have few days before deciding which colour combo, leather and go through all the process with my SA ... this is going to be my first B and it has to be special i guest  ... i am a blue lover and thinking of BE and not sure yet of the interior ... what do you think of BE and paon? would welcome any suggestions from you all expert in here ... I am from UK so BE only available in Togo not in chevre ... TIA



Hi there! I actually placed a B35 Togo Bleu Electrique with Bleu Paon interior, Brushed GHW- thank you to all who helped out so much!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Hi! I placed my first SO yesterday. Given the limited choices and my relatively understated style, I went very simple: K28 sellier in raisin chevre, with gris perle lining and PHW. Reading this subforum and narrowing my preferences in advance really helped. Thank you for all the information here.


----------



## Serva1

csetcos said:


> Hi there! I actually placed a B35 Togo Bleu Electrique with Bleu Paon interior, Brushed GHW- thank you to all who helped out so much!!!!



I saw the leather swatches yesterday in chevre and this is a striking combo![emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## csetcos

Serva1 said:


> I saw the leather swatches yesterday in chevre and this is a striking combo![emoji172][emoji170]



Whew!!!! Thank you, Serva!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

csetcos said:


> Hi there! I actually placed a B35 Togo Bleu Electrique with Bleu Paon interior, Brushed GHW- thank you to all who helped out so much!!!!


Amazing combo selection! Love it!!!


----------



## amorris

csetcos said:


> Hi there! I actually placed a B35 Togo Bleu Electrique with Bleu Paon interior, Brushed GHW- thank you to all who helped out so much!!!!



I'm sure yours will turn out great as they're both jewel tones; that's how I decided on my SO (B Togo Anemone and Bleu Paon interior, BGHW) and of course with the help of these lovely tpf members. Oh, our Bs would look so good together!!


----------



## csetcos

Israeli_Flava said:


> Amazing combo selection! Love it!!!



Thank you, IF!!! Can't wait!! 



amorris said:


> I'm sure yours will turn out great as they're both jewel tones; that's how I decided on my SO (B Togo Anemone and Bleu Paon interior, BGHW) and of course with the help of these lovely tpf members. Oh, our Bs would look so good together!!



Amorris- I absolutely LOVE purples- your SO will be so gorgeous. Would be fun for us to have a play date!!! [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## runner1234

Hi! I am so excited to be placing my first SO later this afternoon and would love to get opinions/advice. Currently I have 2 birkins (rose jaipur 30 epsom PHW and black 35 togo GHW) and am waiting for gold 30 togo GHW (have to wait till Jan for SS season as I already got one this season).  For my SO, I know I want a birkin 30 (love this size!) and am thinking etoupe as I already have many pop color bags (non B/K hermes, chanel and LV). My wardrobe is lots of navy (I always seem to gravitate to navy with white stripes!), some black, camel and also bright colors. I have an etoupe evelyne and wear it every day for work - this color works really well with my wardrobe. Here are some thoughts, would love to hear your opinion/advice:

1. etoupe B30 chevre w/ rouge grenat (or rouge tomate) lining and brushed gold HW
2. etoupe B30 chevre w/ saphir lining and brushed gold HW
3. ghilles B30 (is this available for SO??) etoupe w/ cream color body and handles (of the available colors any thoughts on what would look good? I wanted etoupe/argile or etoupe/grisT, but don't see argile or grisT on the lists posted here).. 
4. B30 w/ etoupe handles, closure straps and sides w/ ?trench or other creamy neutral body

Any advice? TIA!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

runner1234 said:


> Hi! I am so excited to be placing my first SO later this afternoon and would love to get opinions/advice. Currently I have 2 birkins (rose jaipur 30 epsom PHW and black 35 togo GHW) and am waiting for gold 30 togo GHW (have to wait till Jan for SS season as I already got one this season).  For my SO, I know I want a birkin 30 (love this size!) and am thinking etoupe as I already have many pop color bags (non B/K hermes, chanel and LV). My wardrobe is lots of navy (I always seem to gravitate to navy with white stripes!), some black, camel and also bright colors. I have an etoupe evelyne and wear it every day for work - this color works really well with my wardrobe. Here are some thoughts, would love to hear your opinion/advice:
> 
> 1. etoupe B30 chevre w/ rouge grenat (or rouge tomate) lining and brushed gold HW
> 2. etoupe B30 chevre w/ saphir lining and brushed gold HW
> 3. ghilles B30 (is this available for SO??) etoupe w/ cream color body and handles (of the available colors any thoughts on what would look good? I wanted etoupe/argile or etoupe/grisT, but don't see argile or grisT on the lists posted here)..
> 4. B30 w/ etoupe handles, closure straps and sides w/ ?trench or other creamy neutral body
> 
> Any advice? TIA!


I think option 1 would be lovely. Prefer rouge grenat.
Ghillies is unfortunately not available for SO.
Let us know what you decide! GL!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

how exciting!  since you wear a lot of blues, I think option 2 could work great with your wardrobe.  can't wait to see what you decide.=)


----------



## runner1234

LovEmAll said:


> how exciting!  since you wear a lot of blues, I think option 2 could work great with your wardrobe.  can't wait to see what you decide.=)



Thanks for your advice!! I chose etoupe B30 chèvre with blue saphir interior and BGHW  now the wait begins!


----------



## lebagfairy

How long did you wait before being offered a special order by your sa? I have been shopping at the same store a few years now and have a few b & k. I never asked my sa for a so but also was never offered one. Would appreciate it if you could shed some light on whether you approached your sa first about so and how much purchase history it took to get an so.


----------



## lebagfairy

Sorry meant so not sa


----------



## mrs.posh

amorris said:


> I'm sure yours will turn out great as they're both jewel tones; that's how I decided on my SO (B Togo Anemone and Bleu Paon interior, BGHW) and of course with the help of these lovely tpf members. Oh, our Bs would look so good together!!


Gorgeous!

My interior is also Bleu Paon. It will definitely stand out 

Btw -- thought I'd share that I chose to let the artisan choose the thread as they know best which colour would work best.
Anyone else who was given this option?

It will be a surprise. So that is one bit that I am very excited about.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lebagfairy said:


> How long did you wait before being offered a special order by your sa? I have been shopping at the same store a few years now and have a few b & k. I never asked my sa for a so but also was never offered one. Would appreciate it if you could shed some light on whether you approached your sa first about so and how much purchase history it took to get an so.



My SA offered one after around 3 years... No harm letting your SA know you will be keen on one? Each store has different rules and SO quotas per season. My store am told each SA proposes a list of clients and the store/SM will review and allocate. Good luck!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## doloresmia

lebagfairy said:


> How long did you wait before being offered a special order by your sa? I have been shopping at the same store a few years now and have a few b & k. I never asked my sa for a so but also was never offered one. Would appreciate it if you could shed some light on whether you approached your sa first about so and how much purchase history it took to get an so.



Old SA, never after nearly 8 years... Although I never asked either

New SA - 3-4 months - and that is why she is my current SA[emoji4]


----------



## Gina123

Hello ladies,
I can't decide on the lining for a trench b30. Originally, I wanted rouge tomate but that can't be done so I'm debating between rose jaipur & capucine. Any help is appreciated!
[emoji8]


----------



## LadyCupid

Can't wait to see everyone's SO when it arrives. All will be a piece made in heaven I am sure.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

yodaling1 said:


> Can't wait to see everyone's SO when it arrives. All will be a piece made in heaven I am sure.


yours too


----------



## tonkamama

Gina123 said:


> Hello ladies,
> I can't decide on the lining for a trench b30. Originally, I wanted rouge tomate but that can't be done so I'm debating between rose jaipur & capucine. Any help is appreciated!
> [emoji8]



Congrats dear 

Sorry I can't help much because both are gorgeous, I am not a pink person thus my vote goes to capucine


----------



## Gina123

tonkamama said:


> Congrats dear
> 
> Sorry I can't help much because both are gorgeous, I am not a pink person thus my vote goes to capucine



Thank you Tonkamama! [emoji8]

I couldn't decide so I asked my DH to chime in. With his help, I decided to go with rose jaipur interio. I think chèvre will make the color pop. [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## lebagfairy

GNIPPOHS said:


> My SA offered one after around 3 years... No harm letting your SA know you will be keen on one? Each store has different rules and SO quotas per season. My store am told each SA proposes a list of clients and the store/SM will review and allocate. Good luck!


Thanks for your response!


----------



## hopiko

mrs.posh said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> My interior is also Bleu Paon. It will definitely stand out
> 
> Btw -- thought I'd share that I chose to let the artisan choose the thread as they know best which colour would work best.
> Anyone else who was given this option?
> 
> It will be a surprise. So that is one bit that I am very excited about.


I did that last year and was very happy with the result....in fact, I liked it so much that I did it again for this round!  Good luck....I hope you are very happy!


----------



## LadyCupid

mrs.posh said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> My interior is also Bleu Paon. It will definitely stand out
> 
> Btw -- thought I'd share that I chose to let the artisan choose the thread as they know best which colour would work best.
> Anyone else who was given this option?
> 
> It will be a surprise. So that is one bit that I am very excited about.


Ah I did not know there is an option to let artisan decide on the stitching color. That will be a very nice surprise.


----------



## LadyCupid

hopiko said:


> I did that last year and was very happy with the result....in fact, I liked it so much that I did it again for this round!  Good luck....I hope you are very happy!


Hi Hopiko 
Can I ask what did you order and what was the stitching color the artisan chose for you please? I am just curious. Thank you.


----------



## LadyCupid

Israeli_Flava said:


> yours too


Keeping my fingers crossed. Thank you so much.


----------



## LadyCupid

doloresmia said:


> Old SA, never after nearly 8 years... Although I never asked either
> 
> New SA - 3-4 months - and that is why she is my current SA[emoji4]


Glad you found a great SA that clicks with you. Are both your SAs from the same store btw?


----------



## hopingoneday

So excited to receive my SO today – black 30 chèvre with brushed gold hw. Kitty approved.


----------



## LadyCupid

hopingoneday said:


> So excited to receive my SO today – black 30 chèvre with brushed gold hw. Kitty approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529067


Congratulations!! Love the pop interior and the sheen of the chevre! Almost like box from that angle. Which color is the interior please and how long did you wait?


----------



## hopiko

yodaling1 said:


> Hi Hopiko
> Can I ask what did you order and what was the stitching color the artisan chose for you please? I am just curious. Thank you.


Hi!!! I ordered bleu glacier Togo ext/bleu atoll interior with "contrast" stitching.  I was told it would coordinate to the interior color but not necessarily match (though it could!). The bag came with  bleu paon stitching and it is perfect!  Bleu atoll thread would have been too pale against the exterior color.  
Here's a link to a picture!
<a href="http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-did-yours-take.797364/page-233#post-30429429">Hermes Special Orders - How long did yours take?</a>


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

hopingoneday said:


> So excited to receive my SO today – black 30 chèvre with brushed gold hw. Kitty approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529067


Stunning!  Noir kitty and gorgeous noir SO!  I love the pop interior!


----------



## LadyCupid

hopiko said:


> Hi!!! I ordered bleu glacier Togo ext/bleu atoll interior with "contrast" stitching.  I was told it would coordinate to the interior color but not necessarily match (though it could!). I got,the bag and it has bleu paon stitching.
> Here's a link!
> <a href="http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-did-yours-take.797364/page-233#post-30429429">Hermes Special Orders - How long did yours take?</a>


Thank you for the link. That is such a fun and nice surprise!  Will wait for your next SO to turn up to see which stitching the artisan has chosen this time.


----------



## hopingoneday

Thank you so much Yoda! I had requested rouge casaque, although I was so excited when the store called me to pick up the bag that I neglected to confirm that that is the red they used! I should ask my SA to be sure.  I waited about a year for her to arrive. I was a bit surprised that the exterior stitching was a medium toned gray rather than black – I had not requested this – but I actually love it.


----------



## hopingoneday

Thank you so much, hopiko! Kitty is very naughty but we love him... although my DH did immediately say "get him away from the bag!"


----------



## LadyCupid

hopingoneday said:


> Thank you so much Yoda! I had requested rouge casaque, although I was so excited when the store called me to pick up the bag that I neglected to confirm that that is the red they used! I should ask my SA to be sure.  I waited about a year for her to arrive. I was a bit surprised that the exterior stitching was a medium toned gray rather than black – I had not requested this – but I actually love it.


Would you be able to take close up picture of the stitching vs the black body please? Would love to see the contrast stitching.


----------



## periogirl28

hopingoneday said:


> So excited to receive my SO today – black 30 chèvre with brushed gold hw. Kitty approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529067


Congrats, this is a beautiful and classic combination!


----------



## bagidiotic

hopingoneday said:


> So excited to receive my SO today – black 30 chèvre with brushed gold hw. Kitty approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529067


Looking  so beautiful 
Congrats


----------



## hopingoneday

yodaling1 said:


> Would you be able to take close up picture of the stitching vs the black body please? Would love to see the contrast stitching.



Yes, of course -- will do later today.


----------



## hopingoneday

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats, this is a beautiful and classic combination!





bagidiotic said:


> Looking  so beautiful
> Congrats



Thank you so much! I tend to dress quite conservatively so this low-key combo is perfect for me. I wish I felt I could pull off some of the stunning brights I see many of you wearing so beautifully!


----------



## periogirl28

hopingoneday said:


> Thank you so much! I tend to dress quite conservatively so this low-key combo is perfect for me. I wish I felt I could pull off some of the stunning brights I see many of you wearing so beautifully!



You must order and carry what suits you. Hermes uses leathers and colours across a wide range. Who is to say Black Chevré isn't stunning, with that hardware and lining it is just the pop you need to make you smile. Enjoy your new SO!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hopingoneday said:


> So excited to receive my SO today – black 30 chèvre with brushed gold hw. Kitty approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529067



Congrats *hopingoneday, *beautiful SO and adorable kitty. Love constrast stitching, how nice you got a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Gina123

hopingoneday said:


> So excited to receive my SO today – black 30 chèvre with brushed gold hw. Kitty approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529067



Congrats!!! I'm glad your kitty approves. [emoji76]


----------



## RyukkuX

lebagfairy said:


> How long did you wait before being offered a special order by your sa? I have been shopping at the same store a few years now and have a few b & k. I never asked my sa for a so but also was never offered one. Would appreciate it if you could shed some light on whether you approached your sa first about so and how much purchase history it took to get an so.


My SA mentioned that there is a waitlist for SOs at the store that I frequent as there is a quota to how many are offered each year. I had never asked for an SO, but had mentioned to my SA for about a year that I wanted an Ostrich Kelly. She had told me last year that it was the first time they were opening up SOs for ostrich leather and so she offered to let me put my order in then. There is no harm asking. You may be pleasantly surprised or at least you won't be left wondering. Good luck!


----------



## hopingoneday

periogirl28 said:


> You must order and carry what suits you. Hermes uses leathers and colours across a wide range. Who is to say Black Chevré isn't stunning, with that hardware and lining it is just the pop you need to make you smile. Enjoy your new SO!





GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats *hopingoneday, *beautiful SO and adorable kitty. Love constrast stitching, how nice you got a pleasant surprise!





Gina123 said:


> Congrats!!! I'm glad your kitty approves. [emoji76]



Thank you all so much for your kind comments. [emoji173]️️


----------



## VickyB

amorris said:


> My local SA told me an SO Kelly is about 1 - 1.5 yrs of waiting time, whereas a Birkin is definitely less than a year and could even be within 6 months. But it could be different with other stores... HTH



About 7 months.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VickyB

amorris said:


> My local SA told me an SO Kelly is about 1 - 1.5 yrs of waiting time, whereas a Birkin is definitely less than a year and could even be within 6 months. But it could be different with other stores... HTH



double post


----------



## floflo

hopingoneday said:


> So excited to receive my SO today – black 30 chèvre with brushed gold hw. Kitty approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529067



Beautiful!  This gives me a glimpse into my final decision for my SO too!  After all the help I got from the ladies on this forum, I decided on a Kelly 28 Sellier in chèvre noir with Rose Lipstick stitching and Rose Jaipur interior. I really love the way your bag looks... so I hope I'll get my order fulfilled one day!  [emoji177]

Can I ask - how long did yours take? 

Thanks!


----------



## mrs.posh

hopiko said:


> I did that last year and was very happy with the result....in fact, I liked it so much that I did it again for this round!  Good luck....I hope you are very happy!



Fantastic! Do you mind posting a pic of the bag?
I do like contrast stitching so I hope the artisan picks a contrasting colour! I am excited


----------



## mrs.posh

hopingoneday said:


> So excited to receive my SO today – black 30 chèvre with brushed gold hw. Kitty approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529067



She is a beauty! Enjoy her


----------



## mrs.posh

hopiko said:


> I did that last year and was very happy with the result....in fact, I liked it so much that I did it again for this round!  Good luck....I hope you are very happy!



Never mind I just saw your post - STUNNING!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

I placed my SO yesterday!  K28 retourne in Bleu Nuit Togo , Bleu Electric interior, BE stitching and brushed PHW.


----------



## hopingoneday

floflo said:


> Beautiful!  This gives me a glimpse into my final decision for my SO too!  After all the help I got from the ladies on this forum, I decided on a Kelly 28 Sellier in chèvre noir with Rose Lipstick stitching and Rose Jaipur interior. I really love the way your bag looks... so I hope I'll get my order fulfilled one day!  [emoji177]
> 
> Can I ask - how long did yours take?
> 
> Thanks!



Your bag combination sounds stunning! Pink was not available as an interior at the time of my order, which took about a year. I hope yours arrives soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopingoneday said:


> So excited to receive my SO today – black 30 chèvre with brushed gold hw. Kitty approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529067



What a beauty!!! Love your stunning SO[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## hopingoneday

eternallove4bag said:


> What a beauty!!! Love your stunning SO[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you so much!


----------



## hopiko

mrs.posh said:


> Never mind I just saw your post - STUNNING!!


Thank you!  It is the perfect contrast!  BA would have been too pale against the glacier....if you look at the inside shot, you can see how the paon contrasts/coordinates with the atoll!  I picked Gris mouette for my interior this time so am wondering if they will use that color thread or another.....hmmmmmm....time will tell


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

hopingoneday said:


> So excited to receive my SO today – black 30 chèvre with brushed gold hw. Kitty approved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529067



Stunning SO and what a cute (matching) kitty! Congrats!


----------



## hopingoneday

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Stunning SO and what a cute (matching) kitty! Congrats!



Thank you Gucci!


----------



## Gina123

csetcos said:


> Hi there! I actually placed a B35 Togo Bleu Electrique with Bleu Paon interior, Brushed GHW- thank you to all who helped out so much!!!!



That combo sounds gorgeous! Love both colors.[emoji7]


----------



## Real Authentication

So stunning what a great color combo [emoji177]


----------



## ermottina

Ordered on May 2016 and arrived last week. 6 months for my k32 togo black - bleu nuit brushed hw


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## HerLuv

Congrats to all of you who received your SOs. I have been waiting for 2 years and am starting to lose hope. Anybody got SO after  waiting 2++ years? Tia


----------



## ashlie

HerLuv said:


> Congrats to all of you who received your SOs. I have been waiting for 2 years and am starting to lose hope. Anybody got SO after  waiting 2++ years? Tia



My SA said she's knows of someone waiting over 5 years. [emoji15] We were talking about SO's yesterday


----------



## HerLuv

ashlie said:


> My SA said she's knows of someone waiting over 5 years. [emoji15] We were talking about SO's yesterday



Thanks Ashlie. Really appreciate it. i hope i dont have to wait that long. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ShyShy

HerLuv said:


> Congrats to all of you who received your SOs. I have been waiting for 2 years and am starting to lose hope. Anybody got SO after  waiting 2++ years? Tia



Don't lose hope!  I waited over 2.5 years before mine showed up.  My previous one just took 5 months!


----------



## HerLuv

ShyShy said:


> Don't lose hope!  I waited over 2.5 years before mine showed up.  My previous one just took 5 months!



Oh ShyShy thanks for sharing and resurrecting my hope. I will be thrilled if my SO shows up before Xmas. Did you share yours here? Must be drool-worthy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

ermottina said:


> Ordered on May 2016 and arrived last week. 6 months for my k32 togo black - bleu nuit brushed hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532153
> View attachment 3532154
> View attachment 3532155


Thats super fast
Congrats  beautiful  combo


----------



## luckylove

ermottina said:


> Ordered on May 2016 and arrived last week. 6 months for my k32 togo black - bleu nuit brushed hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532153
> View attachment 3532154
> View attachment 3532155



This is a beautiful and sophisticated combination! Congratulations on receiving your SO! Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## sbelle

HerLuv said:


> Congrats to all of you who received your SOs. I have been waiting for 2 years and am starting to lose hope. Anybody got SO after  waiting 2++ years? Tia



You aren't alone I am still waiting on an order placed 2 years and 7 months ago.   My store says they have other customers  besides me that haven't gotten bags ordered at that same time.


----------



## EmileH

Wow. Why does this happen? Did you ask for a special leather or something? Do they tell you that you will eventually definitely get it or might it never come through? 

I just placed a special order in Paris for a bag in swift in a classic color. I hope it comes through within the 6-12 months that they quoted me, but it seems like nothing is written in stone.


----------



## ayc

ermottina said:


> Ordered on May 2016 and arrived last week. 6 months for my k32 togo black - bleu nuit brushed hw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3532153
> View attachment 3532154
> View attachment 3532155


omg!  that is awesome!  congrats!!


----------



## HerLuv

sbelle said:


> You aren't alone I am still waiting on an order placed 2 years and 7 months ago.   My store says they have other customers  besides me that haven't gotten bags ordered at that same time.



Thanks for sharing sbelle. Fingers crossed our bags will show up soon.


----------



## luckylove

HerLuv said:


> Congrats to all of you who received your SOs. I have been waiting for 2 years and am starting to lose hope. Anybody got SO after  waiting 2++ years? Tia



The long wait is so tough, i know! If it makes you feel any better, I was at the boutique when a client's long awaited SO arrived... She waited 7 years and had just about given up.  She couldn't have been more excited to see her special bag!


----------



## sbelle

luckylove said:


> The long wait is so tough, i know! If it makes you feel any better, I was at the boutique when a client's long awaited SO arrived... *She waited 7 years and had just about given up.*  She couldn't have been more excited to see her special bag!



Seven years and I would have completely given up.     And I wonder if I would even still like what I ordered!!


----------



## periogirl28

sbelle said:


> Seven years and I would have completely given up.     And I wonder if I would even still like what I ordered!!



With my memory as it is now, I would have forgotten after 7 years!


----------



## sbelle

periogirl28 said:


> With my memory as it is now, I would have forgotten after 7 years!



Isn't that the truth!   I can't remember what color my special order from 2 1/2 years ago was -- it was a brown but I have no clue what brown!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ShyShy

Yes I did!  Here she is again, rose confetti chèvre Kelly 28 with off white contrast stitch, ultraviolet interior and brushed GHW.







HerLuv said:


> Oh ShyShy thanks for sharing and resurrecting my hope. I will be thrilled if my SO shows up before Xmas. Did you share yours here? Must be drool-worthy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ShyShy

I am now waiting for my next SO to arrive.  I ordered her in September 2015...


----------



## ShyShy

I hope yours come in soon!  The wait certainly isn't for the faint hearted.  If you are getting a little worried about it you can actually follow up with your store.  I asked about mine around the 2 year mark and was told it was 'still in progress'.  Sure enough it came 2.5 years later.


----------



## LadyCupid

ShyShy said:


> Yes I did!  Here she is again, rose confetti chèvre Kelly 28 with off white contrast stitch, ultraviolet interior and brushed GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3532472
> View attachment 3532473


You have such a pretty combo. Love all things pink with Hermes and confetti is such a sweet color!! Thank you for showing us. Congratulations!!


----------



## LadyCupid

luckylove said:


> The long wait is so tough, i know! If it makes you feel any better, I was at the boutique when a client's long awaited SO arrived... She waited 7 years and had just about given up.  She couldn't have been more excited to see her special bag!


7 years?  I agree with others. By now I would have given up, forgotten about the spec I ordered and I don't even know if I would love the spec now either. I wonder what the client ordered that it takes 7 years to complete?


----------



## ShyShy

luckylove said:


> The long wait is so tough, i know! If it makes you feel any better, I was at the boutique when a client's long awaited SO arrived... She waited 7 years and had just about given up.  She couldn't have been more excited to see her special bag!


7 years is just....


----------



## ShyShy

yodaling1 said:


> You have such a pretty combo. Love all things pink with Hermes and confetti is such a sweet color!! Thank you for showing us. Congratulations!!


Awww... thanks yodaling1!


----------



## luckylove

ShyShy said:


> 7 years is just....



Yep! I agree! This was quite a few years ago and the only thing I remember about that bag now is that it was exotic. Even the SA said that it held the title for the longest outstanding SO.  I always remember this story because I find it helps when it feels like a SO might never arrive.


----------



## Gina123

ShyShy said:


> Yes I did!  Here she is again, rose confetti chèvre Kelly 28 with off white contrast stitch, ultraviolet interior and brushed GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3532472
> View attachment 3532473



Your K is TDF! Gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
It was well worth the wait.
Many Congrats!!! [emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]


----------



## bagidiotic

ShyShy said:


> Yes I did!  Here she is again, rose confetti chèvre Kelly 28 with off white contrast stitch, ultraviolet interior and brushed GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3532472
> View attachment 3532473


Congrats shy
Such a dreamy combo


----------



## ShyShy

luckylove said:


> Yep! I agree! This was quite a few years ago and the only thing I remember about that bag now is that it was exotic. Even the SA said that it held the title for the longest outstanding SO.  I always remember this story because I find it helps when it feels like a SO might never arrive.



Oh dear... I am thinking of an exotic SO next season...


----------



## ShyShy

Thank you Gina!  She is truly something.   



Gina123 said:


> Your K is TDF! Gorgeous!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> It was well worth the wait.
> Many Congrats!!! [emoji324][emoji324][emoji324]



Thanks bagidiotic!  I could stare at her all day!  



bagidiotic said:


> Congrats shy
> Such a dreamy combo


----------



## doves75

ShyShy said:


> Yes I did!  Here she is again, rose confetti chèvre Kelly 28 with off white contrast stitch, ultraviolet interior and brushed GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3532472
> View attachment 3532473



Beautiful bag!! I really love white stitching. I keep telling myself that the bag with white stitching has to be made by one of the top craftsmen. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## gazalia

Hi, 
I got so Lucky as my SA placed a SO on behalf of me without me even being in the store. My SA chose the leather, colours ans Hardware Based on our discussion. Now I am confused: what is this?  A PO or a SO... it is to colours and swift in 35..so it Seems to be SO..


----------



## hopingoneday

ShyShy said:


> Yes I did!  Here she is again, rose confetti chèvre Kelly 28 with off white contrast stitch, ultraviolet interior and brushed GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3532472
> View attachment 3532473



So feminine and pretty!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Tony Yang

Trying to decided between Blue Obscure in Sombrero Calf vs Indigo in Swift Calf. Which is more durable? and which is lighter? 

I heard Sombrero calf is surprisingly durable than at first glance.


----------



## HerLuv

luckylove said:


> The long wait is so tough, i know! If it makes you feel any better, I was at the boutique when a client's long awaited SO arrived... She waited 7 years and had just about given up.  She couldn't have been more excited to see her special bag!



7 yearsss? [emoji33][emoji33][emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## HerLuv

ShyShy said:


> Yes I did!  Here she is again, rose confetti chèvre Kelly 28 with off white contrast stitch, ultraviolet interior and brushed GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3532472
> View attachment 3532473



Your bag is drop dead gorgeous ShyShy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ashlie said:


> My SA said she's knows of someone waiting over 5 years. [emoji15] We were talking about SO's yesterday



Ha, I wonder if she was talking about me!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShyShy said:


> Yes I did!  Here she is again, rose confetti chèvre Kelly 28 with off white contrast stitch, ultraviolet interior and brushed GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3532472
> View attachment 3532473



SOOO stunning!


----------



## Real Authentication

Show stopper! [emoji122][emoji173]️


----------



## LadyCupid

If it is 2 colors, it should be special order. You can do SO over the phone or via email. Does not have to present in store although the experience can be quite fun if the store has the SO kits for you to play with.


----------



## Tanloveorange

gazalia said:


> Hi,
> I got so Lucky as my SA placed a SO on behalf of me without me even being in the store. My SA chose the leather, colours ans Hardware Based on our discussion. Now I am confused: what is this?  A PO or a SO... it is to colours and swift in 35..so it Seems to be SO..


Hi , It should be th especial order one. Should ask the box kit from SA you can play with the types of leather, trim color .buckle  and initial in the bag as well .


----------



## Kkho

ShyShy said:


> Yes I did!  Here she is again, rose confetti chèvre Kelly 28 with off white contrast stitch, ultraviolet interior and brushed GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3532472
> View attachment 3532473



Love love love!!! So so so pretty!


----------



## ashlie

BBC said:


> Ha, I wonder if she was talking about me!



Haha it's possible!!


----------



## EvaRoseThornton

My SA presented me with the option to buy my bag about 4 months after I inquired about it.


----------



## Gina123

Agree with Yodaling1. SO box kit was fun to play with but I knew exactly what I want it. When my SA contacted me via email regarding the lining leather, I emailed back with diff lining option. So yes, H can take your SO without you being present.


----------



## nuaimi

I make my name in the waiting list. They tell me to wait for 5 years but sometimes can take 2 years is what they tell me. I try to make a second order but they tell me come other day, then a week after waiting list was close.


----------



## Gina123

This was on a different day with my GF, ChiTownChanel, having fun perusing the colors & leathers, and other H goodies in privacy.


----------



## Gina123

nuaimi said:


> I make my name in the waiting list. They tell me to wait for 5 years but sometimes can take 2 years is what they tell me. I try to make a second order but they tell me come other day, then a week after waiting list was close.



I'm sorry to hear that. I think the SO closed last Friday. I believe in May 2017, SO will open again.

GL!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ShyShy

I am a sucker for contrast stitch!  I felt UV stitching would be too strong a contrast for confetti pink and probably not as enduring through time, so I decided to go with off white.  I have always had a soft spot for white stitching on my etoupe and gold bags...



doves75 said:


> Beautiful bag!! I really love white stitching. I keep telling myself that the bag with white stitching has to be made by one of the top craftsmen. [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ShyShy

hopingoneday said:


> So feminine and pretty!!!



Aww... thanks hoping!


----------



## ShyShy

Thank you so much you guys!  



Kkho said:


> Love love love!!! So so so pretty!





BBC said:


> SOOO stunning!





HerLuv said:


> Your bag is drop dead gorgeous ShyShy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShyShy

Wow!  I wish we had a room like that in our boutique!  It looks amazing.  It must've been so much fun!



Gina123 said:


> This was on a different day with my GF, ChiTownChanel, having fun perusing the colors & leathers, and other H goodies in privacy.
> View attachment 3534335


----------



## Gina123

ShyShy said:


> Wow!  I wish we had a room like that in our boutique!  It looks amazing.  It must've been so much fun!



I wish we did, too! [emoji7]
This picture was taken at the FSH. [emoji41]


----------



## LadyCupid

Gina123 said:


> This was on a different day with my GF, ChiTownChanel, having fun perusing the colors & leathers, and other H goodies in privacy.
> View attachment 3534335


How nice to be able to visit this room at FSH! Wish I could see it in person one day.


----------



## bedhead

HerLuv said:


> Congrats to all of you who received your SOs. I have been waiting for 2 years and am starting to lose hope. Anybody got SO after  waiting 2++ years? Tia


This summer, I overheard an SA at one of the NYC stores call to tell them their SO from 2013 had arrived. So it's possible!


----------



## HerLuv

bedhead said:


> This summer, I overheard an SA at one of the NYC stores call to tell them their SO from 2013 had arrived. So it's possible!



Thanks bedhead!! Crossing my fingers and toes [emoji1317][emoji1317]


----------



## HerLuv

Gina123 said:


> This was on a different day with my GF, ChiTownChanel, having fun perusing the colors & leathers, and other H goodies in privacy.
> View attachment 3534335



Oh my, this is heaven on earth... congrats Gina123


----------



## 00sara00

Hello Ladies,


I have some questions regarding the special orders

How to be on the special order list? 
Is it offered in all the stores?


Thank you


----------



## hopiko

Gina123 said:


> This was on a different day with my GF, ChiTownChanel, having fun perusing the colors & leathers, and other H goodies in privacy.
> View attachment 3534335


Wow, what a great set up!  What boutique is this?  You must have really had fun!  Gorgeous Constance wallet...hope it came home with you!


----------



## hopiko

ShyShy said:


> Yes I did!  Here she is again, rose confetti chèvre Kelly 28 with off white contrast stitch, ultraviolet interior and brushed GHW.
> 
> View attachment 3532472
> View attachment 3532473


This is sooooooooo pretty!  Love the stitching!  Wonderful choice....congrats, enjoy her!


----------



## hopiko

00sara00 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> 
> I have some questions regarding the special orders
> 
> How to be on the special order list?
> Is it offered in all the stores?
> 
> 
> Thank you


Establish a relationship with an SA and then hope he/she offers or simply ask if you can be considered for an SO.  I believe all stores get some quota of SOs.  Good luck!


----------



## 00sara00

hopiko said:


> Establish a relationship with an SA and then hope he/she offers or simply ask if you can be considered for an SO.  I believe all stores get some quota of SOs.  Good luck!



Thank you hopiko


----------



## Gina123

hopiko said:


> Wow, what a great set up!  What boutique is this?  You must have really had fun!  Gorgeous Constance wallet...hope it came home with you!



Hi Hopiko,

Thank you. This pic was taken at the FSH Paris. We had a lot of fun on our girls shopping trip. 

I did pick up blue agate Constance wallet. Rouge is tadelakt leather and for everyday use, I prefer Epsom.

[emoji8]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## undeuxtrois

Is 'plomb' or any other dark grey (etain ist to brownish for me) available at the moment?


----------



## Tony Yang

undeuxtrois said:


> Is 'plomb' or any other dark grey (etain ist to brownish for me) available at the moment?


For SS17 season, the current one, nope.


----------



## aluminum_siren

luckylove said:


> The long wait is so tough, i know! If it makes you feel any better, I was at the boutique when a client's long awaited SO arrived... She waited 7 years and had just about given up.  She couldn't have been more excited to see her special bag!



wow, 7 years, that must be a record. I waited a bit over 2 and a half years and I already gave up by the time it arrived! Really puts things in perspective.


----------



## scndlslv

Has anyone heard of rose gold hardware being available on SOs? My SA in Paris said it is but I haven't seen a bag with it on this thread.


----------



## carlinha

scndlslv said:


> Has anyone heard of rose gold hardware being available on SOs? My SA in Paris said it is but I haven't seen a bag with it on this thread.



For Constances since last season only


----------



## scndlslv

carlinha said:


> For Constances since last season only


Okay she was telling me it would be available on Bs too.


----------



## Gina123

scndlslv said:


> Has anyone heard of rose gold hardware being available on SOs? My SA in Paris said it is but I haven't seen a bag with it on this thread.



I saw a rose gold on blue electric B35 SO. 
I can't remember if I saw the hw in the SO kit box.
If Paris is offering than yes. [emoji6]


----------



## ermottina

scndlslv said:


> Has anyone heard of rose gold hardware being available on SOs? My SA in Paris said it is but I haven't seen a bag with it on this thread.


I've just asked my store as well because I wanted to do my SO with rose gold HDW, but when she asked in Paris they told her that for the time being is only available for Constance... I think it will come soon because in the SO sample at store was already there! I hope for the next season!!!


----------



## orangeaddict

Now it's so much funner choosing your SO!! 

I heard news that Rose Gold hardware is available too! Even for the Constance. That would look amazing cos the H buckle is so nice. I'm still 1.5 years and counting and waiting! [emoji31]

I can't order another SO until I pick mine up. Now I'm wondering if it's store by store basis because I see loads of people saying they are able to order more SOs while waiting for the previous SO


----------



## mrs.posh

Gina123 said:


> I saw a rose gold on blue electric B35 SO.
> I can't remember if I saw the hw in the SO kit box.
> If Paris is offering than yes. [emoji6]



Yes it is! As I was going to pick the Rose for my B but changed my mind and opted for Brushed GHW. Dreaming of the day it will arrive


----------



## mrs.posh

scndlslv said:


> Has anyone heard of rose gold hardware being available on SOs? My SA in Paris said it is but I haven't seen a bag with it on this thread.



Its new so won't be on B or K. Personally I would wait for a Brushed Rose Gold HW. I think "brushed" finish makes it extra special


----------



## Gina123

mrs.posh said:


> Yes it is! As I was going to pick the Rose for my B but changed my mind and opted for Brushed GHW. Dreaming of the day it will arrive



Thanks for confirming! [emoji8] 
Your SO will be beautiful with brushed GHW!
I opted for brushed SHW. Waiting is the hard part... tic toc tic toc... [emoji5]


----------



## mrs.posh

Gina123 said:


> Thanks for confirming! [emoji8]
> Your SO will be beautiful with brushed GHW!
> I opted for brushed SHW. Waiting is the hard part... tic toc tic toc... [emoji5]



We need to comfort one another...


----------



## Gina123

Tony Yang said:


> Trying to decided between Blue Obscure in Sombrero Calf vs Indigo in Swift Calf. Which is more durable? and which is lighter?
> 
> I heard Sombrero calf is surprisingly durable than at first glance.



I would personally select blue obscure vs. Indigo in Swift. I don't own Sombrero but I have 3 B bags in Swift.

Follow your gut instinct. Which sings to you?

GL!


----------



## princessmaggie

scndlslv said:


> Has anyone heard of rose gold hardware being available on SOs? My SA in Paris said it is but I haven't seen a bag with it on this thread.


It's coming for PO Constance's as well. Had my name down for a black with rose gold since July!! Saying this I'm also still waiting for other also bags I was told were in my name from January so I'm not holding my breath! But very excited to see it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tonkamama

scndlslv said:


> Has anyone heard of *rose gold hardware being available on SOs*? My SA in Paris said it is but I haven't seen a bag with it on this thread.


I am in US...and yes for this round which just ended (or at least its being offered via my local boutique).


----------



## Tony Yang

Gina123 said:


> I would personally select blue obscure vs. Indigo in Swift. I don't own Sombrero but I have 3 B bags in Swift.
> 
> Follow your gut instinct. Which sings to you?
> 
> GL!


Yea, I was going for blue obscure in sombrero.....turns out though they don't do Sombrero in size 40!

btw, do they also so SO HAC bags?


----------



## Gina123

Tony Yang said:


> Yea, I was going for blue obscure in sombrero.....turns out though they don't do Sombrero in size 40!
> 
> btw, do they also so SO HAC bags?



Yes, pretty much any bag you want SO.


----------



## AvrilShower

One year waiting time so far, was hoping to get my SO before Xmas however, no news by far.  Now I am going to Paris in a few days and hoping to get something special. I find it less stressful if I keep buying other b or k. It makes me think less important of my SO.


----------



## kpai

scndlslv said:


> Has anyone heard of rose gold hardware being available on SOs? My SA in Paris said it is but I haven't seen a bag with it on this thread.


The Rose gold is only offered on a constance this time around.  Sounded amazing to have a rose gold hardware on constance.  I was told the wait time is shorten this time, only 8-9 months.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This post is dedicated to the memory of those who expired while waiting for a special order.


----------



## EmileH

Madam Bijoux said:


> This post is dedicated to the memory of those who expired while waiting for a special order.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Madam Bijoux said:


> This post is dedicated to the memory of those who expired while waiting for a special order.



Thank you for the good chuckle!! Too funny!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Madam Bijoux said:


> This post is dedicated to the memory of those who expired while waiting for a special order.


Bravo  mb


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Madam Bijoux said:


> This post is dedicated to the memory of those who expired while waiting for a special order.


Died. Laughing.


----------



## audreylita

Madam Bijoux said:


> This post is dedicated to the memory of those who expired while waiting for a special order.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Madam Bijoux said:


> This post is dedicated to the memory of those who expired while waiting for a special order.



Omg! Your sense of humor is beyond par [emoji4]


----------



## Chenah

I was recently offered a SO at the FSH store. My spec is Kelly 28 Sellier in chèvre noir with some color of red interior and brushed GHW. This is my first SO so I am not as familiar with the process. Should I be receiving a confirmation email regarding my SO? If not, how do I know whether my SO is approved? 

Thanks!


----------



## maplemoose

Chenah said:


> I was recently offered a SO at the FSH store. My spec is Kelly 28 Sellier in chèvre noir with some color of red interior and brushed GHW. This is my first SO so I am not as familiar with the process. Should I be receiving a confirmation email regarding my SO? If not, how do I know whether my SO is approved?
> 
> Thanks!


They will send you a confirmation email.


----------



## Chenah

maplemoose said:


> They will send you a confirmation email.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Chenah

Thank you maplemoose for your response. How long will it take before I receive a confirmation email? I do not want to bother my SA in case it does take a while before the confirmation mail is sent. Thanks!


----------



## hopingoneday

maplemoose said:


> They will send you a confirmation email.



Oh, that's funny -- I have never gotten a confirmation email regarding a special order ( although I have received the bags)... is it just FSH that sends the confirmatory email, or do most stores do that and my SA is the rare one who doesn't?


----------



## hopingoneday

Chenah said:


> I was recently offered a SO at the FSH store. My spec is Kelly 28 Sellier in chèvre noir with some color of red interior and brushed GHW. This is my first SO so I am not as familiar with the process. Should I be receiving a confirmation email regarding my SO? If not, how do I know whether my SO is approved?
> 
> Thanks!



Congratulations on placing the special order, i love the leather and colors you chose! I hope it comes quickly for you! 

Would you mind sharing with us a bit of history about how it is that you ended up placing a special order at FSH? Are you a regular customer there? Do you have a long-standing relationship with a particular SA? I'm always so curious about how it is that special orders are placed at the flagship store – it always seems so incredibly busy there that I've wondered how anyone can establish a real relationship with a leather goods salesperson there. I get to go to Paris fairly frequently, and have bought some lovely bags at the store, but I seem to be helped by somebody different every time. The only SA's that I recognize as being there on a regular basis are in the clothing departments. Anyhow, TIA and congratulations again on your dreamy combo!


----------



## bedhead

Txoceangirl said:


> I placed my SO yesterday!  K28 retourne in Bleu Nuit Togo , Bleu Electric interior, BE stitching and brushed PHW.


That sounds AMAZING!


----------



## Chenah

hopingoneday said:


> Congratulations on placing the special order, i love the leather and colors you chose! I hope it comes quickly for you!
> 
> Would you mind sharing with us a bit of history about how it is that you ended up placing a special order at FSH? Are you a regular customer there? Do you have a long-standing relationship with a particular SA? I'm always so curious about how it is that special orders are placed at the flagship store – it always seems so incredibly busy there that I've wondered how anyone can establish a real relationship with a leather goods salesperson there. I get to go to Paris fairly frequently, and have bought some lovely bags at the store, but I seem to be helped by somebody different every time. The only SA's that I recognize as being there on a regular basis are in the clothing departments. Anyhow, TIA and congratulations again on your dreamy combo!



It 's kind of a long but interesting story.....

I met a SA at FSH store in November of 2014 and had a pleasant conversation with her. It was a very nice experience even though I did not score my dream K28 bag at the time.

A few weeks ago, we traveled back to Paris to celebrate our anniversary and also hoping to score my first K28. I was pleasantly surprised to see the same SA whom chatted with me back in 2014. I went to say hi to her and reminded her of our conversation back in 2014.

It must be the fate, she was the assigned SA to assist me when I received the text message that the SA was available to see me at around 5:30pm. She told me there wasn't any of the K or B bag with the color choices and the size that I gave her. I told her that I will be in Paris for a week and I will try my best to stop by everyday to try my luck. I also asked her if it would be okay for me to request to see her. She said that would be fine but I would still need to wait in line and tell the hostess that I would like to see her. 

On Tuesday, my DH and I lined up at around 8:30 AM. We were able to secure the an appointment at around 11:30 AM with her. When it was our turn, I told her my spec again. She said unfortunately, they did not have any K28 or B30. But she asked me if I would be interested in B35 or K35. I asked her whether I could take a look. She brought out a B35 Togo leather in Raisin with GHW to show me. I was very excited to be shown a Birkin bag sine I have not been offered one before but I wasn't sure if I should purchase it since I feel it's still a little big on me. I told her that raisin is a beautiful color and that if it was in 30cm, it would have been an easy decision. She understood my concern. And she asked us whether we would come back next year again. My DH said sure, we plan to come visit Paris once a year. This is when she offered me the SO. I could not believe when I heard that. I told my SA that I would really like a smaller B or K bag but then at the same time I would love to be done with my B and K hunt during this trip. So I don't have to drag my DH to FSH everyday. This is when I told my SA that I will purchase the B35 since I can special order a smaller K with the perfect color and spec that I was hoping for. She brought out the SO trunk kit and I selected the color and leather choice. When everything is set and done, she said it will take roughly 6 to 8 months. We asked her whether we could pay for it to secure the SO. She said there is no need. We also asked her whether there is any receipt for the SO.  She told us that she will let us know when the SO is ready for payment. I felt it was too good to be true since I have only purchased one bag prior in Paris.  Also, during the selection process, she never wrote down anything with my SO. Therefore, I don't even know if my SO would be actually submitted. I hope it would but I guess I won't know until I receive an email from her. What do you think?

Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

Chenah said:


> It 's kind of a long but interesting story.....
> 
> I met a SA at FSH store in November of 2014 and had a pleasant conversation with her. It was a very nice experience even though I did not score my dream K28 bag at the time.
> 
> A few weeks ago, we traveled back to Paris to celebrate our anniversary and also hoping to score my first K28. I was pleasantly surprised to see the same SA whom chatted with me back in 2014. I went to say hi to her and reminded her of our conversation back in 2014.
> 
> It must be the fate, she was the assigned SA to assist me when I received the text message that the SA was available to see me at around 5:30pm. She told me there wasn't any of the K or B bag with the color choices and the size that I gave her. I told her that I will be in Paris for a week and I will try my best to stop by everyday to try my luck. I also asked her if it would be okay for me to request to see her. She said that would be fine but I would still need to wait in line and tell the hostess that I would like to see her.
> 
> On Tuesday, my DH and I lined up at around 8:30 AM. We were able to secure the an appointment at around 11:30 AM with her. When it was our turn, I told her my spec again. She said unfortunately, they did not have any K28 or B30. But she asked me if I would be interested in B35 or K35. I asked her whether I could take a look. She brought out a B35 Togo leather in Raisin with GHW to show me. I was very excited to be shown a Birkin bag sine I have not been offered one before but I wasn't sure if I should purchase it since I feel it's still a little big on me. I told her that raisin is a beautiful color and that if it was in 30cm, it would have been an easy decision. She understood my concern. And she asked us whether we would come back next year again. My DH said sure, we plan to come visit Paris once a year. This is when she offered me the SO. I could not believe when I heard that. I told my SA that I would really like a smaller B or K bag but then at the same time I would love to be done with my B and K hunt during this trip. So I don't have to drag my DH to FSH everyday. This is when I told my SA that I will purchase the B35 since I can special order a smaller K with the perfect color and spec that I was hoping for. She brought out the SO trunk kit and I selected the color and leather choice. When everything is set and done, she said it will take roughly 6 to 8 months. We asked her whether we could pay for it to secure the SO. She said there is no need. We also asked her whether there is any receipt for the SO.  She told us that she will let us know when the SO is ready for payment. I felt it was too good to be true since I have only purchased one bag prior in Paris.  Also, during the selection process, she never wrote down anything with my SO. Therefore, I don't even know if my SO would be actually submitted. I hope it would but I guess I won't know until I receive an email from her. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!



Congratulations! FSH seems to pick some customers to offer an SO to when they don't seem to be able to offer them the right bag during their visit. If you had a look at the new SO ordering kit I am sure your SA wouid have submitted your request. There is no receipt or downpayment required. Now to sit patiently and wait for the call!


----------



## bedhead

Tony Yang said:


> Trying to decided between Blue Obscure in Sombrero Calf vs Indigo in Swift Calf. Which is more durable? and which is lighter?
> 
> I heard Sombrero calf is surprisingly durable than at first glance.


Sombrero is more prone to scratches than Swift, but I love its matte look. I have a Sombrero K and it is just beautiful.


----------



## hopingoneday

Chenah said:


> It 's kind of a long but interesting story.....
> 
> I met a SA at FSH store in November of 2014 and had a pleasant conversation with her. It was a very nice experience even though I did not score my dream K28 bag at the time.
> 
> A few weeks ago, we traveled back to Paris to celebrate our anniversary and also hoping to score my first K28. I was pleasantly surprised to see the same SA whom chatted with me back in 2014. I went to say hi to her and reminded her of our conversation back in 2014.
> 
> It must be the fate, she was the assigned SA to assist me when I received the text message that the SA was available to see me at around 5:30pm. She told me there wasn't any of the K or B bag with the color choices and the size that I gave her. I told her that I will be in Paris for a week and I will try my best to stop by everyday to try my luck. I also asked her if it would be okay for me to request to see her. She said that would be fine but I would still need to wait in line and tell the hostess that I would like to see her.
> 
> On Tuesday, my DH and I lined up at around 8:30 AM. We were able to secure the an appointment at around 11:30 AM with her. When it was our turn, I told her my spec again. She said unfortunately, they did not have any K28 or B30. But she asked me if I would be interested in B35 or K35. I asked her whether I could take a look. She brought out a B35 Togo leather in Raisin with GHW to show me. I was very excited to be shown a Birkin bag sine I have not been offered one before but I wasn't sure if I should purchase it since I feel it's still a little big on me. I told her that raisin is a beautiful color and that if it was in 30cm, it would have been an easy decision. She understood my concern. And she asked us whether we would come back next year again. My DH said sure, we plan to come visit Paris once a year. This is when she offered me the SO. I could not believe when I heard that. I told my SA that I would really like a smaller B or K bag but then at the same time I would love to be done with my B and K hunt during this trip. So I don't have to drag my DH to FSH everyday. This is when I told my SA that I will purchase the B35 since I can special order a smaller K with the perfect color and spec that I was hoping for. She brought out the SO trunk kit and I selected the color and leather choice. When everything is set and done, she said it will take roughly 6 to 8 months. We asked her whether we could pay for it to secure the SO. She said there is no need. We also asked her whether there is any receipt for the SO.  She told us that she will let us know when the SO is ready for payment. I felt it was too good to be true since I have only purchased one bag prior in Paris.  Also, during the selection process, she never wrote down anything with my SO. Therefore, I don't even know if my SO would be actually submitted. I hope it would but I guess I won't know until I receive an email from her. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!



First of all, thank you so much for being so nice as to reply and tell us your story! That was so generous of you and I really appreciate it.

The "Hermes ways" continue to be so mysterious to me: I still feel like I don't fully understand how it all works, although I know so much more than I used to! This helps to fill-in a little bit more of the puzzle!

I do not think you would've been offered the opportunity to place a special order if the SA were not serious about it, and despite the lack of paperwork, I feel really confident that  you will get your bag eventually.  My own experience with ordering "special" bags at my home store in the USA is that the process seems to be incredibly casual. If I happen to reach out to my SA at the time that special orders are being taken, she will offer me one, but there is never any kind of follow up, outreach, confirmation, etc. It just seems to eventually show up . I do kind of like the fact that they don't make you pay in advance, and you have the opportunity to turn it down if you don't care for it or if if your needs / lifestyle /preferences have changed by the time it actually arrives.  

Anyway, warmest congratulations on being offered a special order at the flagship store. That is so unique and you are so lucky, and I hope that it gets fulfilled very quickly! [emoji173]️


----------



## Gina123

Chenah said:


> Thank you maplemoose for your response. How long will it take before I receive a confirmation email? I do not want to bother my SA in case it does take a while before the confirmation mail is sent. Thanks!



Hi Chenah, many congrats!

You should get a confirmation email in a week or two. Your SO leather/color combo will be gorgeous!


----------



## Chenah

periogirl28 said:


> Congratulations! FSH seems to pick some customers to offer an SO to when they don't seem to be able to offer them the right bag during their visit. If you had a look at the new SO ordering kit I am sure your SA wouid have submitted your request. There is no receipt or downpayment required. Now to sit patiently and wait for the call!


Thank you very much for your reassurance! will just sit back and wait patiently for the call.


----------



## Chenah

Gina123 said:


> Hi Chenah, many congrats!
> 
> You should get a confirmation email in a week or two. Your SO leather/color combo will be gorgeous!


Thank you Gina123. I am so excited!


----------



## EmileH

Chenah said:


> It 's kind of a long but interesting story.....
> 
> I met a SA at FSH store in November of 2014 and had a pleasant conversation with her. It was a very nice experience even though I did not score my dream K28 bag at the time.
> 
> A few weeks ago, we traveled back to Paris to celebrate our anniversary and also hoping to score my first K28. I was pleasantly surprised to see the same SA whom chatted with me back in 2014. I went to say hi to her and reminded her of our conversation back in 2014.
> 
> It must be the fate, she was the assigned SA to assist me when I received the text message that the SA was available to see me at around 5:30pm. She told me there wasn't any of the K or B bag with the color choices and the size that I gave her. I told her that I will be in Paris for a week and I will try my best to stop by everyday to try my luck. I also asked her if it would be okay for me to request to see her. She said that would be fine but I would still need to wait in line and tell the hostess that I would like to see her.
> 
> On Tuesday, my DH and I lined up at around 8:30 AM. We were able to secure the an appointment at around 11:30 AM with her. When it was our turn, I told her my spec again. She said unfortunately, they did not have any K28 or B30. But she asked me if I would be interested in B35 or K35. I asked her whether I could take a look. She brought out a B35 Togo leather in Raisin with GHW to show me. I was very excited to be shown a Birkin bag sine I have not been offered one before but I wasn't sure if I should purchase it since I feel it's still a little big on me. I told her that raisin is a beautiful color and that if it was in 30cm, it would have been an easy decision. She understood my concern. And she asked us whether we would come back next year again. My DH said sure, we plan to come visit Paris once a year. This is when she offered me the SO. I could not believe when I heard that. I told my SA that I would really like a smaller B or K bag but then at the same time I would love to be done with my B and K hunt during this trip. So I don't have to drag my DH to FSH everyday. This is when I told my SA that I will purchase the B35 since I can special order a smaller K with the perfect color and spec that I was hoping for. She brought out the SO trunk kit and I selected the color and leather choice. When everything is set and done, she said it will take roughly 6 to 8 months. We asked her whether we could pay for it to secure the SO. She said there is no need. We also asked her whether there is any receipt for the SO.  She told us that she will let us know when the SO is ready for payment. I felt it was too good to be true since I have only purchased one bag prior in Paris.  Also, during the selection process, she never wrote down anything with my SO. Therefore, I don't even know if my SO would be actually submitted. I hope it would but I guess I won't know until I receive an email from her. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!



Hi, I placed a SO at FSH at the beginning of November. I have purchased bags four times from the same SA over the past 2 1/2 years. They didn't have exactly what I wanted so I was offered something else for now and a SO. Someone mentioned something about an email but I haven't received an email yet. They said 6-12 months for the bag. I have to imagine that they wouldn't go to all of the trouble to have us choose if they were not going to place the order. If I receive an email I'll post here. Would you please do the same?


----------



## Chenah

hopingoneday said:


> First of all, thank you so much for being so nice as to reply and tell us your story! That was so generous of you and I really appreciate it.
> 
> The "Hermes ways" continue to be so mysterious to me: I still feel like I don't fully understand how it all works, although I know so much more than I used to! This helps to fill-in a little bit more of the puzzle!
> 
> I do not think you would've been offered the opportunity to place a special order if the SA were not serious about it, and despite the lack of paperwork, I feel really confident that  you will get your bag eventually.  My own experience with ordering "special" bags at my home store in the USA is that the process seems to be incredibly casual. If I happen to reach out to my SA at the time that special orders are being taken, she will offer me one, but there is never any kind of follow up, outreach, confirmation, etc. It just seems to eventually show up . I do kind of like the fact that they don't make you pay in advance, and you have the opportunity to turn it down if you don't care for it or if if your needs / lifestyle /preferences have changed by the time it actually arrives.
> 
> Anyway, warmest congratulations on being offered a special order at the flagship store. That is so unique and you are so lucky, and I hope that it gets fulfilled very quickly! [emoji173]️


You are welcome! Thank you hopingoneday fior your kind reply. I was very happy to share my incredible experience since I often wonder about how people get an offer to place a SO at the mothership store. So I thought it would be nice to share my experience. I feel my luck may also have something to do with decreasing of tourist traffic and sales at Hermes compared to previous years. Anyway, I think my SA was quite impressed with many details that I recalled from our 2014 conversation and she thought I was a very kind and funny customer.

I will let you all know when my bag is ready for payment.

Thanks again!


----------



## Gina123

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, I placed a SO at FSH at the beginning of November. I have purchased bags four times from the same SA over the past 2 1/2 years. They didn't have exactly what I wanted so I was offered something else for now and a SO. Someone mentioned something about an email but I haven't received an email yet. They said 6-12 months for the bag. I have to imagine that they wouldn't go to all of the trouble to have us choose if they were not going to place the order. If I receive an email I'll post here. Would you please do the same?



Hi PBP,
I should mention that I had an issue with my lining so she emailed me immediately so that I can choose alternative, then she emailed me again to let me know it's accepted. She also said, 6-8 months. 

My other GF got her SO in the states in 7 months. I think the turn around time is shorter than it use to be with more artisans. 

I'm sure it's all good, PBP, and it's possible that your SO will come in earlier than quoted time period. Waiting will be worth it in the end. [emoji6][emoji8]


----------



## EmileH

Gina123 said:


> Hi PBP,
> I should mention that I had an issue with my lining so she emailed me immediately so that I can choose alternative, then she emailed me again to let me know it's accepted. She also said, 6-8 months.
> 
> My other GF got her SO in the states in 7 months. I think the turn around time is shorter than it use to be with more artisans.
> 
> I'm sure it's all good, PBP, and it's possible that your SO will come in earlier than quoted time period. Waiting will be worth it in the end. [emoji6][emoji8]



Thanks! I had the impression that the email confirmation doesn't always happen. Of course I would feel better with a confirmation, but I'll have faith. I'm going back in April or May so I will see my SA then.

I had to leave my other Kelly for a repair and everything happened with that exactly as expected so far. The repairs person emailed me when promised to let me know that it will be ready in January and they made an exception for me to ship it to my home store. They seemed to really want to make regular customers happy so fingers crossed that we will all get our SO soon.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## kat99

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, I placed a SO at FSH at the beginning of November. I have purchased bags four times from the same SA over the past 2 1/2 years. They didn't have exactly what I wanted so I was offered something else for now and a SO. Someone mentioned something about an email but I haven't received an email yet. They said 6-12 months for the bag. I have to imagine that they wouldn't go to all of the trouble to have us choose if they were not going to place the order. If I receive an email I'll post here. Would you please do the same?



I have never received email confirmation from FSH, only personal email once or twice from the SA themselves which just happened to mention the order in passing...but maybe things have changed!


----------



## Chenah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hi, I placed a SO at FSH at the beginning of November. I have purchased bags four times from the same SA over the past 2 1/2 years. They didn't have exactly what I wanted so I was offered something else for now and a SO. Someone mentioned something about an email but I haven't received an email yet. They said 6-12 months for the bag. I have to imagine that they wouldn't go to all of the trouble to have us choose if they were not going to place the order. If I receive an email I'll post here. Would you please do the same?


Thank you php! If you have a long term relationship with your SA, I would think for sure your SO would be approved. 

Yes, I will post here if I receive a confirmation email. Good luck to both of us!


----------



## EmileH

Chenah said:


> Thank you php! If you have a long term relationship with your SA, I would think for sure your SO would be approved.
> 
> Yes, I will post here if I receive a confirmation email. Good luck to both of us!



Hi, I received an email over night. But I think it was mostly about something else. I wouldn't worry if you don't get an email. good luck! And now we wait.... [emoji2]


----------



## Tony Yang

does Togo leather develop patina and darken? I looooove the fauve barenia color, especially over time. Will Gold Togo develop a similar color?


----------



## dharma

Tony Yang said:


> does Togo leather develop patina and darken? I looooove the fauve barenia color, especially over time. Will Gold Togo develop a similar color?


Sorry, no. Gold Togo will not patina in the same way. It will soften and show wear and the handles might darken from use but not a true "patina".


----------



## Crunchy2

Hello!
I am a newbie to H. 
Would you have to go to a store to pick? 
I live in Europe and their website is very limited. I understand that Hermes pieces are incredibly special, bespoke and made in very small amounts but I thought I'd ask [emoji4]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Crunchy2 said:


> Hello!
> I am a newbie to H.
> Would you have to go to a store to pick?
> I live in Europe and their website is very limited. I understand that Hermes pieces are incredibly special, bespoke and made in very small amounts but I thought I'd ask [emoji4]


You would have shopped at a Hermes store for a long time and build a relationship by buying a lot of items from them, before you would be offered an SO.


----------



## bedhead

Mine took a little over a year. It actually arrived at the end of November but with all the activity surrounding petit H at the boutique I wasn't able to take it home until this weekend. Specs: K32 Retourne in Plomb with Raisin Togo sides, handle, and straps and brushed PHW.


----------



## EmileH

bedhead said:


> Mine took a little over a year. It actually arrived at the end of November but with all the activity surrounding petit H at the boutique I wasn't able to take it home until this weekend. Specs: K32 Retourne in Plomb with Raisin Togo sides, handle, and straps and brushed PHW.



Beautiful combination! Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

bedhead said:


> Mine took a little over a year. It actually arrived at the end of November but with all the activity surrounding petit H at the boutique I wasn't able to take it home until this weekend. Specs: K32 Retourne in Plomb with Raisin Togo sides, handle, and straps and brushed PHW.



Beautiful combination! Love both plomb and raisin! Many congrats bedhead!


----------



## bedhead

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Beautiful combination! Congratulations!





eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful combination! Love both plomb and raisin! Many congrats bedhead!



Thank you both! I was honestly afraid I wouldn't want it because it's too similar to the K I got earlier this year (long after I had placed the order) but it's just different enough to fit perfectly into my collection.


----------



## agumila

bedhead said:


> Mine took a little over a year. It actually arrived at the end of November but with all the activity surrounding petit H at the boutique I wasn't able to take it home until this weekend. Specs: K32 Retourne in Plomb with Raisin Togo sides, handle, and straps and brushed PHW.


I love the subtle color difference between plomb and raisin! It's special but still neutral. Congrats!!!


----------



## doves75

bedhead said:


> Mine took a little over a year. It actually arrived at the end of November but with all the activity surrounding petit H at the boutique I wasn't able to take it home until this weekend. Specs: K32 Retourne in Plomb with Raisin Togo sides, handle, and straps and brushed PHW.



Wow...congratulations bedhead!! The combo is subtle but so beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## hopiko

bedhead said:


> Mine took a little over a year. It actually arrived at the end of November but with all the activity surrounding petit H at the boutique I wasn't able to take it home until this weekend. Specs: K32 Retourne in Plomb with Raisin Togo sides, handle, and straps and brushed PHW.


This is gorgeous!  So subtly chic!  Love it!  Congrats!


----------



## mp4

bedhead said:


> Mine took a little over a year. It actually arrived at the end of November but with all the activity surrounding petit H at the boutique I wasn't able to take it home until this weekend. Specs: K32 Retourne in Plomb with Raisin Togo sides, handle, and straps and brushed PHW.



Totally gorgeous!!!!  Enjoy it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bedhead

agumila said:


> I love the subtle color difference between plomb and raisin! It's special but still neutral. Congrats!!!





doves75 said:


> Wow...congratulations bedhead!! The combo is subtle but so beautiful [emoji7]





hopiko said:


> This is gorgeous!  So subtly chic!  Love it!  Congrats!





mp4 said:


> Totally gorgeous!!!!  Enjoy it!



Thank you! I'm having fun staring at it in different light. Raisin looks amazing in indirect sunlight!


----------



## bedhead

This is the new SO on my lap with taxi window light from earlier today. You can see the colors much better in this light than in the terrible boutique lighting!


----------



## xiaoxiao

bedhead said:


> This is the new SO on my lap with taxi window light from earlier today. You can see the colors much better in this light than in the terrible boutique lighting!
> View attachment 3546887



This is seriously one of the most beautiful combos I've ever seen! I wish I had thought of this combo. Love it!!!


----------



## bedhead

xiaoxiao said:


> This is seriously one of the most beautiful combos I've ever seen! I wish I had thought of this combo. Love it!!!


Thank you!


----------



## H. for H.

bedhead said:


> This is the new SO on my lap with taxi window light from earlier today. You can see the colors much better in this light than in the terrible boutique lighting!
> View attachment 3546887



Love this color combo with the brushed hardware![emoji7]


----------



## Gina123

bedhead said:


> Mine took a little over a year. It actually arrived at the end of November but with all the activity surrounding petit H at the boutique I wasn't able to take it home until this weekend. Specs: K32 Retourne in Plomb with Raisin Togo sides, handle, and straps and brushed PHW.



Your K32 is gorgeous!!!

Many congrats! [emoji8]


----------



## mygoodies

bedhead said:


> This is the new SO on my lap with taxi window light from earlier today. You can see the colors much better in this light than in the terrible boutique lighting!
> View attachment 3546887



Seriously SUPER STUNNING!! Loooove itttt so edgy CHIQUE! Enjoy the BEAUTY!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

bedhead said:


> This is the new SO on my lap with taxi window light from earlier today. You can see the colors much better in this light than in the terrible boutique lighting!
> View attachment 3546887



*V pretty bi color SO bedhead, love how cool n sleek the brushed phw makes it... congrats!!*


----------



## feifei123

I have one question and I hope somebody could help me. When you place a special order on kelly, can you make the strap longer?


----------



## bedhead

H. for H. said:


> Love this color combo with the brushed hardware![emoji7]





Gina123 said:


> Your K32 is gorgeous!!!
> 
> Many congrats! [emoji8]





mygoodies said:


> Seriously SUPER STUNNING!! Loooove itttt so edgy CHIQUE! Enjoy the BEAUTY!!





GNIPPOHS said:


> *V pretty bi color SO bedhead, love how cool n sleek the brushed phw makes it... congrats!!*


Thank you!!!


----------



## bedhead

feifei123 said:


> I have one question and I hope somebody could help me. When you place a special order on kelly, can you make the strap longer?


You can choose from three strap lengths as I recall. I don't remember the specifics but at least one of the options was longer than standard.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bedhead said:


> This is the new SO on my lap with taxi window light from earlier today. You can see the colors much better in this light than in the terrible boutique lighting!
> View attachment 3546887


There she is!!!! Love. Her.
So much fun going to pick her up with you via live iPhone  footage hahahahah

My turn next! My SO from April arrived so I'm flying out Saturday


----------



## boboxu

Israeli_Flava said:


> There she is!!!! Love. Her.
> So much fun going to pick her up with you via live iPhone  footage hahahahah
> 
> My turn next! My SO from April arrived so I'm flying out Saturday


Congrats dear, mine was placed around the same time but still waiting....


----------



## hopingoneday

bedhead said:


> Mine took a little over a year. It actually arrived at the end of November but with all the activity surrounding petit H at the boutique I wasn't able to take it home until this weekend. Specs: K32 Retourne in Plomb with Raisin Togo sides, handle, and straps and brushed PHW.



Love!!!


----------



## scndlslv

bedhead said:


> Mine took a little over a year. It actually arrived at the end of November but with all the activity surrounding petit H at the boutique I wasn't able to take it home until this weekend. Specs: K32 Retourne in Plomb with Raisin Togo sides, handle, and straps and brushed PHW.


Oh my! This is seriously gorgeous.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Giuliana

feifei123 said:


> I have one question and I hope somebody could help me. When you place a special order on kelly, can you make the strap longer?



Yes, I was given this option.


----------



## bedhead

Israeli_Flava said:


> There she is!!!! Love. Her.
> So much fun going to pick her up with you via live iPhone  footage hahahahah
> 
> My turn next! My SO from April arrived so I'm flying out Saturday


Yay! Can't wait to see your new SO! Always happy to do some live reporting from Hermès hahaha


----------



## bedhead

hopingoneday said:


> Love!!!





scndlslv said:


> Oh my! This is seriously gorgeous.


Thank you! I love it!


----------



## rania1981

Just placed my second so, I am over the moon happy as I really wasnt expecting one this time around...thank you all for the info on this thread with current color options and suggestions


----------



## rania1981

Israeli_Flava said:


> There she is!!!! Love. Her.
> So much fun going to pick her up with you via live iPhone  footage hahahahah
> 
> My turn next! My SO from April arrived so I'm flying out Saturday



Woohoo IF! So excited for you!


----------



## rania1981

I'm back in the special order waiting club. I just placed mine today, last day for SO in my country (2 hours wait so far). First one took just under 6.5 months so I am looking at a July delivery hopefully!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Just placed my first SO today! I'm so excited.. Bleu Saphir Retourne Kelly 32 in Epsom with Vermillion interior and brushed gold hardware! I'm also getting my initials on it, which I didn't even realise was an option.. my SA has told me it's going to be 6 months, and I can't wait!


----------



## rania1981

ladyfarquaad said:


> Just placed my first SO today! I'm so excited.. Bleu Saphir Retourne Kelly 32 in Epsom with Vermillion interior and brushed gold hardware! I'm also getting my initials on it, which I didn't even realise was an option.. my SA has told me it's going to be 6 months, and I can't wait!


Congrats, love blue saphir, had a hard time with all the options this time around!


----------



## Crunchy2

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You would have shopped at a Hermes store for a long time and build a relationship by buying a lot of items from them, before you would be offered an SO.



Thank you xiangxiang0731!
I don't think I'm in a position to do that for a long long time [emoji17]


----------



## feifei123

bedhead said:


> You can choose from three strap lengths as I recall. I don't remember the specifics but at least one of the options was longer than standard.


Thank you!


----------



## j19

bedhead said:


> Mine took a little over a year. It actually arrived at the end of November but with all the activity surrounding petit H at the boutique I wasn't able to take it home until this weekend. Specs: K32 Retourne in Plomb with Raisin Togo sides, handle, and straps and brushed PHW.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Pursebop

rania1981 said:


> I'm back in the special order waiting club. I just placed mine today, last day for SO in my country (2 hours wait so far). First one took just under 6.5 months so I am looking at a July delivery hopefully!


*How exciting girl, what did you order? *


----------



## Tony Yang

Giuliana said:


> Yes, I was given this option.



That's awesome, good for crossbody configs. BTW can the birkin's handle size be requested to be shorter (like on the HAC) if it's SO?


----------



## bagidiotic

Tony Yang said:


> That's awesome, good for crossbody configs. BTW can the birkin's handle size be requested to be shorter (like on the HAC) if it's SO?


No
Cannot  modify any bag dimensions except  length  of  strap for kelly and constance


----------



## rania1981

******** said:


> *How exciting girl, what did you order? *


Hey doll! I ordered me a k 25 sellier bi color. I couldn't do another birkin since I want to add exotics in that department and I just melt when I see bicolor Kelly's!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching


----------



## tabbi001

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching


It's so dreamy!!! Wow! Congrats


----------



## **Chanel**

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching



What a lovely combination dear ! Absolutely perfect for you and I really love the BP interior and contrast stitching! Many, many congratulations and enjoy miss Coral Diva !


----------



## amorris

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching



Absolute perfection!!! I love how the twilly and rodeo matches your SO perfectly!! 

Would love to see you a photo of your gorgeous SOs together [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching


SOOOOO prettyyyy!!!! congrats!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching


Congrats  if
Finally  your awesome  creation  arrived


----------



## sparklyprincess

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching



It's beautiful, congratulations!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats IF, hope you had fun in Vegas [emoji3] What a wonderful colour combo that complements your collection, clemence feels so good. How do you find the weight in comparison to your chevre RS?


----------



## Oryx816

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching



I'm more of a lurker around here but I just want to congratulate you IF on this lovely new addition to your collection!  I always admire how well you carry bold colors!!!  What a terrific way to end the year!


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching



Absolutely stunning!! Was waiting for your reveal as your RS is the most beautiful bag I've ever seen! Love this one too!! Will you be ordering a blue next SO round? Can't wait to see your modelling shots with this coral beauty [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

amorris said:


> Absolute perfection!!! I love how the twilly and rodeo matches your SO perfectly!!
> 
> Would love to see you a photo of your gorgeous SOs together [emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks hun!! I received the bag yesterday evening so I only had a few minutes to snap pics in the natural lighting. I will post some comparison pics soon. They are two very different bags despite both having Rose in the name of the color....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sterre said:


> Absolutely stunning!! Was waiting for your reveal as your RS is the most beautiful bag I've ever seen! Love this one too!! Will you be ordering a blue next SO round? Can't wait to see your modelling shots with this coral beauty [emoji7][emoji7]


Awww ty Sterre! You are too kind. I don' think there will ever be a bag that pulls at my heart the way Gumdrop (rose shocking) does. Plus the chevre leather can't be beat. HOWEVERRRRRR.... my Coral Diva is definitely lighting up my life right now. As far as another SO, I am dreaming of the day Lagoon or something close is offered ideally. My boutique does not allow multiple SO's to be placed. Since this SO was still outstanding at the time, I did not place a SO this past round. I'm not sad though because there weren't any colors in chevre that I wanted, and I 2016 has been a very big bag year for me anyway. This baby makes 3 (two Kellys and a Birkin) =O


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Oryx816 said:


> I'm more of a lurker around here but I just want to congratulate you IF on this lovely new addition to your collection!  I always admire how well you carry bold colors!!!  What a terrific way to end the year!


Well thank you for coming out of lurkdome for me!!! xoxoxoxoxox Very sweet of you to say and I can't wait to coordinate a few outfits for you all to see how versatile POP colors can be!!!!


----------



## Sterre

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww ty Sterre! You are too kind. I don' think there will ever be a bag that pulls at my heart the way Gumdrop (rose shocking) does. Plus the chevre leather can't be beat. HOWEVERRRRRR.... my Coral Diva is definitely lighting up my life right now. As far as another SO, I am dreaming of the day Lagoon or something close is offered ideally. My boutique does not allow multiple SO's to be placed. Therefore, I did not place a SO this past round. I'm not sad though because there weren't any colors in chevre that I wanted, and I 2016 has been a very big bag year for me anyway. This baby makes 3 =O



I know... your Gumdrop will be my fave too! But this one is very very pretty!! The contrast stitching is also such a perfect detail [emoji7] Hope Lagoon will come back! Maybe a bleu hydra or electrique for you [emoji6]? I love my BE [emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Serva1 said:


> Congrats IF, hope you had fun in Vegas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful colour combo that complements your collection, clemence feels so good. How do you find the weight in comparison to your chevre RS?


I had the worst time in Vegas.... but that's because I had to turn around and fly back right away.... the weather was terribly cold and flights were cancelled. It was a mess. Hence the name... Ms Coral Diva. She was a PITA to order because my SA had no idea how to fill out the forms so @sparklelisab and I had to figure it all out and write it down for her.... THEN... I had to fly to pay for the bag... flights cancelled...sleeping in the airport.. etc etc ect YOU GET THE IDEA.... she is a true DIVA hahahhahahahah

Weight wise she feels a tad heavier. Nothing major. What I am thrilled about is that she is STIFF =)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklyprincess said:


> It's beautiful, congratulations!


thanks!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tabbi001 said:


> It's so dreamy!!! Wow! Congrats


thanks dear!


**Chanel** said:


> What a lovely combination dear ! Absolutely perfect for you and I really love the BP interior and contrast stitching! Many, many congratulations and enjoy miss Coral Diva !


Thank you darling!! So the funny thing about the stitching is that I didn't order the stitching that is on the bag. I kept going back and forth on either blue paon stitching or natural (white). For fear of "getting tired of it" I chose to go with natural stitching. Well...My SA ordered paon stitching hahahahahahahah SUPRISE!
Thankfully I LOVE IT!


pcil said:


> SOOOOO prettyyyy!!!! congrats!!


 TY HUNY!!!!



bagidiotic said:


> Congrats  if
> Finally  your awesome  creation  arrived


 Yes! Over the moon dear


----------



## Israeli_Flava

This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC


Gorgeous babe


----------



## Serva1

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had the worst time in Vegas.... but that's because I had to turn around and fly back right away.... the weather was terribly cold and flights were cancelled. It was a mess. Hence the name... Ms Coral Diva. She was a PITA to order because my SA had no idea how to fill out the forms so @sparklelisab and I had to figure it all out and write it down for her.... THEN... I had to fly to pay for the bag... flights cancelled...sleeping in the airport.. etc etc ect YOU GET THE IDEA.... she is a true DIVA hahahhahahahah
> 
> Weight wise she feels a tad heavier. Nothing major. What I am thrilled about is that she is STIFF =)



[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3] a real Diva but after all the effort from ordering to receiving I hope this bag will give you a lot of good vibes and fun moments [emoji898][emoji483] and congrats, she arrived just in time for Xmas and before the next price increase, so something went right! 

I'm thinking about a B30 clemence so thank you for replying to my question. Great that she feels stiff, slouchy is not my cup of tea either.

Now you can hopefully relax and enjoy this Diva babe[emoji173][emoji177]


----------



## scarletambience

Wowzers! Hearty congratulations! Enjoy!


----------



## chanelkittykat

IF, your SO is absolutely amazing! Congrats on such a special and unique bag with the matching accessories!


----------



## cavluv

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC


She is gorgeous!!! Truly worthy of her diva status ❤️


----------



## kath00

Stunning combo!  My Etain Togo 35 with red interior is still cooking from Vegas and it has been 2 years and 2 months!!


----------



## Onthego

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC


Love this picture. The color just pops from under the light. Congratulations my friend. That was a quick SO and even a quicker trip to pick up your SO. Enjoy and best wishes.


----------



## Onthego

kath00 said:


> Stunning combo!  My Etain Togo 35 with red interior is still cooking from Vegas and it has been 2 years and 2 months!!


Oh no, what torture.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching



So pretty *IF!! *Thats really quick! Love the constrast stitching, congrats!


----------



## SandySummer

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC



Congrats!!!! She's beautiful and worth the effort. I don't know why but when I saw your "Diva" name for her I thought of Naomi Campbell and this t-shirt.


----------



## boo1689

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC



IF the Diva rocks Jaipur the Diva!! Congrats on this cutie~~ you make the best combos with contrast stitching !!


----------



## lanit

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC


Looks gorgeous on you dear, congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching


She is gorgeous, congrats!   Love ❤️ the stitching!  Enjoy her!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC


She was literally and figuratively made for you!  You and a diva make an Awesome pairing!  Congrats!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC


Gorgeous gorgeous Hun! So you and perfect! ❤️❤️


----------



## weibandy

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC


You look fantastic, the bag (diva) looks fantastic on you!  Congratulations!!


----------



## doloresmia

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching



This stuns!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Awwww you ladies are making me blush! Thank you so much for the LVE!!!!! At first I was shocked by how "bumpy" the texture of Clemence is and it put me off (at the boutique, under that lighting everything seems to look strange).... but now that I have her at home I have really fallen HAAAAARD!!!!! Sooooo super happy!!!! Thank you again!


----------



## arlv8500

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC




She's so cute!!!!! Congrats!   !


----------



## undeuxtrois

Does anybody know which red's will be available for SO in 2017?
Will rouge grenat still be available?
How about rouge H and rouge casaque?
Sorry if have missed a existing threat but I haven't found one about 2017 colors...


----------



## bagidiotic

undeuxtrois said:


> Does anybody know which red's will be available for SO in 2017?
> Will rouge grenat still be available?
> How about rouge H and rouge casaque?
> Sorry if have missed a existing threat but I haven't found one about 2017 colors...


Too  early for next so
Last round just ended  a month  ago 
Colors  list won't be out


----------



## chicinthecity777

undeuxtrois said:


> Does anybody know which red's will be available for SO in 2017?
> Will rouge grenat still be available?
> How about rouge H and rouge casaque?
> Sorry if have missed a existing threat but I haven't found one about 2017 colors...





bagidiotic said:


> Too  early for next so
> Last round just ended  a month  ago
> Colors  list won't be out


The SO list (trunk) we saw in Nov is going to be unchanged for the next round in 2017. The colour choices stay the same for 1 year (2 seasons) from now on.


----------



## undeuxtrois

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The SO list (trunk) we saw in Nov is going to be unchanged for the next round in 2017. The colour choices stay the same for 1 year (2 seasons) from now on.



Thank you very much - your answer is very helpful for me!
I was able to see the new (to me) trunk a few days ago - is was so exiting to play with it.
Are you sure it will be the same 'after-2-seasons' change in Europe?


----------



## mygoodies

xiangxiang0731 said:


> The SO list (trunk) we saw in Nov is going to be unchanged for the next round in 2017. The colour choices stay the same for 1 year (2 seasons) from now on.



Thanks so much for the info! Any idea when the next SO round would be? April/May?


----------



## Tony Yang

anyone know if the Birkin Sellier can be SO? or is that just a limited edition retail piece?


----------



## Meta

@undeuxtrois I second @xiangxiang0731's comment on color choices staying the same for 2 seasons. I was told this would help with speeding up the completion of orders. Perhaps it's best you ask your SA for confirmation?



mygoodies said:


> Thanks so much for the info! Any idea when the next SO round would be? April/May?


Yes, in general April/May depending on your region. 

@Tony Yang I doubt the Birkin Sellier can be SO. In general the limited edition items aren't available for SO. For instance, many of us here wish Ghillies was an option for SO.


----------



## undeuxtrois

weN84 said:


> @undeuxtrois I second @xiangxiang0731's comment on color choices staying the same for 2 seasons. I was told this would help with speeding up the completion of orders. Perhaps it's best you ask your SA for confirmation?
> 
> 
> Yes, in general April/May depending on your region.
> 
> @Tony Yang I doubt the Birkin Sellier can be SO. In general the limited edition items aren't available for SO. For instance, many of us here wish Ghillies was an option for SO.



Thank you for the confirmation.
My SA was not absolutely sure but she said most of the colors will remain for the next SO round.With you both confirming this I can be pretty sure she's right![emoji322]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

Tony Yang said:


> anyone know if the Birkin Sellier can be SO? or is that just a limited edition retail piece?


Not possible 
Try asking  before


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching



It is so beautiful. I love pink as you know [emoji173]️
Sorry to hear of your hassle to bring her home but I am sure it was worth it. The lighting in the boutiqes certainly can make things look different than outdoors and in our homes.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC



My dear every time I see your stunning SO my heart does a happy dance! It's such a fun beautiful color[emoji177][emoji177] and you look fabulous with it! Enjoy her in great health[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching



IF!!!! This is GORGEOUS!!!!!! Love love love enjoy _Le Diva_ in the best of health and happiness!!![/I]


----------



## PIPET83

Ordered May 16. Arrived today. B40 togo craie macassar brushed paladium HW. Thank you
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3566423
View attachment 3566426
View attachment 3566427


----------



## bagidiotic

PIPET83 said:


> Ordered May 16. Arrived today. B40 togo craie macassar brushed paladium HW. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566423
> View attachment 3566426
> View attachment 3566427


Nice 
So sleek and  smart


----------



## GNIPPOHS

PIPET83 said:


> Ordered May 16. Arrived today. B40 togo craie macassar brushed paladium HW. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566423
> View attachment 3566426
> View attachment 3566427



Hmm I cannot see the attachments?? Congrats anyway!


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Pipet83, love the colour combo [emoji7] and dark contrast stiching. The leather looks more gris perle than craie, might be the light doing some tricks. H colours can be chameleons.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SandySummer said:


> Congrats!!!! She's beautiful and worth the effort. I don't know why but when I saw your "Diva" name for her I thought of Naomi Campbell and this t-shirt.
> View attachment 3554649


Hahahahah Yes!!! Exactly....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> Ordered May 16. Arrived today. B40 togo craie macassar brushed paladium HW. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3566423
> View attachment 3566426
> View attachment 3566427


I can't see the pics dear! Please post them again!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

arlv8500 said:


> She's so cute!!!!! Congrats!   !





Nahreen said:


> It is so beautiful. I love pink as you know [emoji173]️
> Sorry to hear of your hassle to bring her home but I am sure it was worth it. The lighting in the boutiqes certainly can make things look different than outdoors and in our homes.





eternallove4bag said:


> My dear every time I see your stunning SO my heart does a happy dance! It's such a fun beautiful color[emoji177][emoji177] and you look fabulous with it! Enjoy her in great health[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





BBC said:


> IF!!!! This is GORGEOUS!!!!!! Love love love enjoy _Le Diva_ in the best of health and happiness!!![/I]


*Thank u all so much for your kind words and wishes!!!! I am definitely loving my Coral Diva and totally playing favorites with her even when she doesn't match what I'm wearing hahahahah I get so many compliments on her color ... regardless what I'm wearing she upstages me.*


----------



## PIPET83

Thank you for your comments. More pics.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3567071
View attachment 3567072
View attachment 3567073
View attachment 3567078
View attachment 3567080
View attachment 3567082


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Pipet83, now I can see the warm tones of craie, absolutely gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## PIPET83

Serva1 said:


> Thank you Pipet83, now I can see the warm tones of craie, absolutely gorgeous [emoji7]



Thank you..[emoji120]


----------



## PIPET83

The next month My Second SO placed on jun 16 will arrive..[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] white and gris mouette PHW. Clemance B40..


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is a terrible pic but it's from the night I finally made it to Vegas and laid eyes on her. Pictured here with Bougainvillea gator CDC


Beautiful color!!!  Congratulation!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching


What a gorgeous color combo!!! beyond gorgeous and dreamy. Congratulation!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Serva1

PIPET83 said:


> The next month My Second SO placed on jun 16 will arrive..[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] white and gris mouette PHW. Clemance B40..



What a way to start 2017! A second SO...hope you post pics here when it arrives. I'm still patiently waiting for my SO.


----------



## PIPET83

Serva1 said:


> What a way to start 2017! A second SO...hope you post pics here when it arrives. I'm still patiently waiting for my SO.



Yeah thank you, i will post some pics. Yours will arrive soon. The SO placed on june 2016 are arriving[emoji898][emoji106][emoji320][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I'm not sure how anyone is seeing the pics Pipet83, but I still can't.... they turn to hyperlinks that don't work. =(


----------



## dharma

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not sure how anyone is seeing the pics Pipet83, but I still can't.... they turn to hyperlinks that don't work. =(





PIPET83 said:


> Yeah thank you, i will post some pics. Yours will arrive soon. The SO placed on june 2016 are arriving[emoji898][emoji106][emoji320][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



Same here, no pics


----------



## Nahreen

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not sure how anyone is seeing the pics Pipet83, but I still can't.... they turn to hyperlinks that don't work. =(



I can see them. I use the app on mini ipad. Have not tested on my computer or app on my android phone. Sometimes I have problem with one or the other in seeing pics.


----------



## PIPET83

Ok [emoji26] maybe im not uploading correctly...


----------



## PIPET83




----------



## PIPET83




----------



## Nahreen

PIPET83 said:


> Ok [emoji26] maybe im not uploading correctly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567696



Congratulations to a beautiful bag. I could see your previous links, don't know why it did not work for everyone.


----------



## dharma

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3567707


Thank you for the repost !!! Very beautiful combo and worth asking for more pictures!!! Wear it in the best of health!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3567701


Ohhhhhh ahhhhhh there we go!!! Such a stunning combo dear!!!! Love it! Perfect man-birkin! xoxoxoxxo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

So I know there was some discussion about reducing the number of SO periods to 1 per year. Does anyone know if that has happened, and if so, when is the SO round for 2017??? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LovEmAll

Hi all...this may be a silly question,  but do all stores offer SOs?  Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

LovEmAll said:


> Hi all...this may be a silly question,  but do all stores offer SOs?  Thanks!


Yes
However  quota  for  each store vary


----------



## LovEmAll

bagidiotic said:


> Yes
> However  quota  for  each store vary



Thank you so much!


----------



## ehy12

It came!! 9 months of waiting is over!!
B30 Blue de Malte ostrich,  brushed gold hardware, graphite interior! So in love!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

Oops...here she is!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## EmileH

ehy12 said:


> It came!! 9 months of waiting is over!!
> B30 Blue de Malte ostrich,  brushed gold hardware, graphite interior! So in love!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Stunning!!!' [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## babybaby2011

ehy12 said:


> Oops...here she is!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



So beautiful. Congrats [emoji323][emoji324][emoji898]


----------



## chanelkittykat

ehy12 said:


> Oops...here she is!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


Wow, that is stunning! Can we see more pictures please?


----------



## Sandybeach814

ehy12 said:


> Oops...here she is!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


Wow. Gorgeous!!


----------



## ehy12

chanelkittykat said:


> Wow, that is stunning! Can we see more pictures please?








Here is one taken at the store...unfortunately, I have horrible lighting at the moment. I will post more pics tomorrow. The graphite interior is almost impossible to capture in photos but maybe with better lighting tomorrow!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Stunning!!!' [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

babybaby2011 said:


> So beautiful. Congrats [emoji323][emoji324][emoji898]


Thank you!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ehy12

Sandybeach814 said:


> Wow. Gorgeous!!


Thank you!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arlv8500

ehy12 said:


> Here is one taken at the store...unfortunately, I have horrible lighting at the moment. I will post more pics tomorrow. The graphite interior is almost impossible to capture in photos but maybe with better lighting tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely!


----------



## chanelkittykat

ehy12 said:


> Here is one taken at the store...unfortunately, I have horrible lighting at the moment. I will post more pics tomorrow. The graphite interior is almost impossible to capture in photos but maybe with better lighting tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



I love it!!


----------



## ehy12

chanelkittykat said:


> I love it!!


Thank you!!

Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## danny123

Loving the eye candy in here. Congratulations all on your gorgeous bags.


----------



## Shiva2009

I was wondering if anyone here still waiting on their SO from April 2016. I know I need to be patient but since last SO took only 4 months. I have started panicking! I am sure you can relateEspecially because it is not a rare color. It is chevre raisin...


----------



## bagidiotic

Shiva2009 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here still waiting on their SO from April 2016. I know I need to be patient but since last SO took only 4 months. I have started panicking! I am sure you can relateEspecially because it is not a rare color. It is chevre raisin...


Myself and 3 others  friends  are still waiting  from that opening


----------



## Meta

Shiva2009 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here still waiting on their SO from April 2016. I know I need to be patient but since last SO took only 4 months. I have started panicking! I am sure you can relateEspecially because it is not a rare color. It is chevre raisin...


I am - Chevre Noir.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Shiva2009 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here still waiting on their SO from April 2016. I know I need to be patient but since last SO took only 4 months. I have started panicking! I am sure you can relateEspecially because it is not a rare color. It is chevre raisin...


I'm still waiting for chèvre from winter '15 SO.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

so today in store I asked my SA about a birkin 25 in Gris T, she said that this was last years colour but still might be possible to order at podium, if not then perhaps an SO In June/ July. She then asked about my leather preference, I'm leaning toward Epsom as I love my bags to be structured and don't really like slouch but my Kelly 28 is in Epsom, as is my mini 2 so should I go for more variety in my bags? Any thoughts on epsom in a  birkin? Is it a good choice for this style of bag?  
Also I've never been offered a SO bag so super excited about it!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Congrats on this opportunity! How exciting!! 

Depending on what leathers are available in Gris T, and whether it would be a PO or SO, you may want to consider chevre. It's rather structured, very lightweight, and it's a gorgeous leather, unavailable in regular orders.

Otherwise, Epsom is a great leather for a B. You have experience with it already and like it's structure. My first B was Epsom, and it's held up wonderfully over the last 4 years of ownership and I adore that it's retained it's structure and bonus, it's so LIGHT!


----------



## sparklyprincess

Shiva2009 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here still waiting on their SO from April 2016. I know I need to be patient but since last SO took only 4 months. I have started panicking! I am sure you can relateEspecially because it is not a rare color. It is chevre raisin...



I am still waiting as well


----------



## SugarMama

Shiva2009 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here still waiting on their SO from April 2016. I know I need to be patient but since last SO took only 4 months. I have started panicking! I am sure you can relateEspecially because it is not a rare color. It is chevre raisin...



Me too!  Another tpfer who ordered chevre.


----------



## mp4

Shiva2009 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here still waiting on their SO from April 2016. I know I need to be patient but since last SO took only 4 months. I have started panicking! I am sure you can relateEspecially because it is not a rare color. It is chevre raisin...


 
I'm still waiting....Togo with colors that are in production....


----------



## replayii

Txoceangirl said:


> I'm still waiting for chèvre from winter '15 SO.



Me too. Chèvre sellier. Was told that sellier especially in chèvre takes 1.5 years


----------



## 27leborse

Also still waiting for etoupe chèvre


----------



## nadineluv

27leborse said:


> Also still waiting for etoupe chèvre



Ohhhhh can't wait to see! Love chèvre and love etoupe! I have an etoupe chèvre kelly wallet that I adore!! Hope your SO arrives soon! [emoji813]️


----------



## TankerToad

Special orders are so random
Some fast
Some slow 
And some never 
Haha


----------



## sbelle

Shiva2009 said:


> I was wondering if anyone here still waiting on their SO from April 2016. I know I need to be patient but since last SO took only 4 months. I have started panicking! I am sure you can relateEspecially because it is not a rare color. It is chevre raisin...



There are some of us who placed an order in April 2013 and are still waiting!!   My SO before that only took 5 months.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## twigz

I have two chevre orders that have not arrived for more than two to three years (2013-2014). I was updated by my SA that I "might" be able to get them this year but Hermes is so random I'm not going to count on their word for it.


----------



## Bagzzonly

Just got word my SO placed in April has arrived...they are def trickling in.  Hope you get yours soon!!


----------



## boboxu

wonger1024 said:


> Just got word my SO placed in April has arrived...they are def trickling in.  Hope you get yours soon!!


Is yours Birkin? Or Kelly? So far I've only seen Bs which were placed in April


----------



## orangeaddict

twigz said:


> I have two chevre orders that have not arrived for more than two to three years (2013-2014). I was updated by my SA that I "might" be able to get them this year but Hermes is so random I'm not going to count on their word for it.



That's a really long wait. I've been waiting since 2015 and I was told I can't order another SO until my first order arrives. [emoji24] so I'm stuck with only one order


----------



## Bagzzonly

boboxu said:


> Is yours Birkin? Or Kelly? So far I've only seen Bs which were placed in April



Yes, it's a B...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I have been MIA on tpf for a while. I miss it. I will probably get banned for asking this but has this happened to anyone else or am I completely loosing my mind? I ordered a SO late last year when I bought my last bag and now I completely forgot what other alternatives I gave my SM. Also it's a new store and all but when I asked her about the news regarding my SO she said my SO was OK but one is never sure until they receive it. My prior SO at least I had confirmation from Paris. I don't know it I shouldn't ask if Paris has taken up the order. So [emoji52] confused.


----------



## Shiva2009

So I got a call today and my so is here from April


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TankerToad said:


> Special orders are so random
> Some fast
> Some slow
> And some never
> Haha


I giggled and cried simultaneously


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shiva2009 said:


> So I got a call today and my so is here from April


Congrats! Make sure to post your beauty!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wonger1024 said:


> Just got word my SO placed in April has arrived...they are def trickling in.  Hope you get yours soon!!


Yay! Let's see!!


----------



## csetcos

Shiva2009 said:


> So I got a call today and my so is here from April





wonger1024 said:


> Just got word my SO placed in April has arrived...they are def trickling in.  Hope you get yours soon!!



Can't wait to see!!! Congrats on their completion!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

wonger1024 said:


> Just got word my SO placed in April has arrived...they are def trickling in.  Hope you get yours soon!!


Cant wait to see your B25 gris agate birdie...congrats!!


----------



## VickyB

SugarMama said:


> Me too!  Another tpfer who ordered chevre.



Count me in as another  chevre gal!


----------



## VickyB

TankerToad said:


> Special orders are so random
> Some fast
> Some slow
> And some never
> Haha



LOL! I have a couple that I'm about to place in the "never" slot.


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> I have been MIA on tpf for a while. I miss it. I will probably get banned for asking this but has this happened to anyone else or am I completely loosing my mind? I ordered a SO late last year when I bought my last bag and now I completely forgot what other alternatives I gave my SM. Also it's a new store and all but when I asked her about the news regarding my SO she said my SO was OK but one is never sure until they receive it. My prior SO at least I had confirmation from Paris. I don't know it I shouldn't ask if Paris has taken up the order. So [emoji52] confused.


No news is good news where SOs are concerned. As long as the order was placed and Paris has not come back with a rejection or modification you can only wait and see, fingers crossed. I have never had a confirmation email for any of my bags but they all turned up. Waiting together with you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Anyone place their order in May 2016? I saw that the April 2016 ones are trickling in, so I'm wondering if mine will come soon too!!


----------



## lilith1

LovingTheOrange said:


> Anyone place their order in May 2016? I saw that the April 2016 ones are trickling in, so I'm wondering if mine will come soon too!!


I placed my order for a Birkin SO last May and I just picked it up last week.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

periogirl28 said:


> No news is good news where SOs are concerned. As long as the order was placed and Paris has not come back with a rejection or modification you can only wait and see, fingers crossed. I have never had a confirmation email for any of my bags but they all turned up. Waiting together with you!



Thanks so much. We are together indeed on this one. Last store could check in the system if it was approved but I'm guessing it was. I gusss no needs is good news when it comes to our SO's. It's just super hard to get chevre in swiss on SO. Go figure why. I didn't have so many choices to begin with on the chevre aspect but hoping for the K28 dream bag.  [emoji259][emoji7]


----------



## boboxu

LovingTheOrange said:


> Anyone place their order in May 2016? I saw that the April 2016 ones are trickling in, so I'm wondering if mine will come soon too!!


I think depends yours is B of Kelly I think  so far I've seen lots of B which placed in April/ may but not any Kelly (mine is Kelly) so back to the waiting game lol


----------



## SpecialK12

VickyB said:


> LOL! I have a couple that I'm about to place in the "never" slot.



Mine always seem to arrive after I place them in the "never" slot....


----------



## sbelle

SpecialK12 said:


> Mine always seem to arrive after I place them in the *"never" slot*....



That is exactly what happened to me.    

But I got a call yesterday and 2 years and 9 months later my "never" finally showed up!    It has been so long that I honestly wasn't sure the exact specifics of what I ordered-- and although it is not what I would order today, but I still love it.


----------



## SugarMama

sbelle said:


> That is exactly what happened to me.
> 
> But I got a call yesterday and 2 years and 9 months later my "never" finally showed up!    It has been so long that I honestly wasn't sure the exact specifics of what I ordered-- and although it is not what I would order today, but I still love it.



Share!  Would love to see your new baby!


----------



## EmileH

sbelle said:


> That is exactly what happened to me.
> 
> But I got a call yesterday and 2 years and 9 months later my "never" finally showed up!    It has been so long that I honestly wasn't sure the exact specifics of what I ordered-- and although it is not what I would order today, but I still love it.



Congrats! That's amazing


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lilith1 said:


> I placed my order for a Birkin SO last May and I just picked it up last week.


Omgggg, please share!! I'm hoping I get my call/email from my SA soon.


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> That is exactly what happened to me.
> 
> But I got a call yesterday and 2 years and 9 months later my "never" finally showed up!    It has been so long that I honestly wasn't sure the exact specifics of what I ordered-- and although it is not what I would order today, but I still love it.



So happy yours finally showed up and you still love it!


----------



## SpecialK12

sbelle said:


> That is exactly what happened to me.
> 
> But I got a call yesterday and 2 years and 9 months later my "never" finally showed up!    It has been so long that I honestly wasn't sure the exact specifics of what I ordered-- and although it is not what I would order today, but I still love it.



I know just what you mean. Glad you still love it. Look forward to seeing it.


----------



## MsHermesAU

replayii said:


> Me too. Chèvre sellier. Was told that sellier especially in chèvre takes 1.5 years



Very interesting to know!! I ordered a chèvre sellier Kelly in April/May 2016 and am still waiting. It seems like sellier + chevre takes much longer. I don't mind so much as long as it comes eventually!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Israeli_Flava said:


> The fact that you had 3 or more SOs open at one time shows the ridiculous rules most boutiques have in the US clearly don't apply to you (although you're in Europe, I think).... there are exceptions but mostly not. Your fortunate situation applies to a small minority. A SO counts on quota 1 b/k per semester at most US boutiques as well....


My SA said that SOs don't really count as the quota. I was told that even if I purchase a B or K before my SO arrives, I can still purchase my SO. If I remember correctly, I believe the same applies if my SO arrives first too- can anyone confirm?


----------



## QuelleFromage

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA said that SOs don't really count as the quota. I was told that even if I purchase a B or K before my SO arrives, I can still purchase my SO. If I remember correctly, I believe the same applies if my SO arrives first too- can anyone confirm?


I don't think the quota is even real. It's a "rule" that can be broken by any SM. From what I have seen it's up to the SM, if you've received an SO this "semester", to say yes or no to another bag. If your SA is senior enough they can sign off as well.
In the U.S., there is a Birkin/Kelly sale form that authorizes a sale and requires an approval signature.  AFAIK, if this is signed, you get the bag.  I am sure that if you're a VVVIP that form doesn't even apply either  Oh Hermès!


----------



## Oryx816

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't think the quota is even real. It's a "rule" that can be broken by any SM. From what I have seen it's up to the SM, if you've received an SO this "semester", to say yes or no to another bag. If your SA is senior enough they can sign off as well.
> In the U.S., there is a Birkin/Kelly sale form that authorizes a sale and requires an approval signature.  AFAIK, if this is signed, you get the bag.  I am sure that if you're a VVVIP that form doesn't even apply either  Oh Hermès!



This!  Just last month I was picking up a Kelly and not only was I also offered a Kelly cut but a B as well.  So, in the H world rules are more like guidelines.  And QF is right, my SA didn't require anyone's permission to make the offers.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rania1981

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA said that SOs don't really count as the quota. I was told that even if I purchase a B or K before my SO arrives, I can still purchase my SO. If I remember correctly, I believe the same applies if my SO arrives first too- can anyone confirm?



Last year I purcased a birkin at my store in June and my SO (birkin)  came in July, then I was offered and bought another birkin in October...there is no hard and fast 'quota' at H


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SA said that SOs don't really count as the quota. I was told that even if I purchase a B or K before my SO arrives, I can still purchase my SO. If I remember correctly, I believe the same applies if my SO arrives first too- can anyone confirm?


Yea, the key to that statement is "really".
I was told that if you have purchased B/K during the same semester that your SO arrives, you still get the SO....
I was told if your SO arrives during a semester that you did not buy a B/K, then the SO will count as your quota for that semester.... this makes sense to me.
I have been told you can only have one SO at a time. You can't place a SO until the first one arrives. This seems "fair".
I have seen ALL OF THESE "RULES" BROKEN.
I have friends with 3 pending SOs and just bought 2 Kellys....
I have had my SA make NEW RULES ON THE FLY. Offer to ship a bag... not ship a bag...in the same month. Nothing is set in stone....
All SAs are different. All SMs are different.
Sometimes you can be a victim of a bad mood or benefit from a good mood... they can be pissed that you bought something from another boutique by looking at your purchase history or if you just tell them....and poof.. no bag offers. You can be with a person and that has clout and get a bag just for asking.  I have seen it all!
Many SA use "quota" as bait to keep a customer buying other things.... before another bag will come. A GAME. They do work on commission and everyone's relationship with their SA/SM is different.  you will never get everyone to agree to one particular position because we all have seen most of the things I have described.... just sayin.


----------



## EmileH

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yea, the key to that statement is "really".
> I was told that if you have purchased B/K during the same semester that your SO arrives, you still get the SO....
> I was told if your SO arrives during a semester that you did not buy a B/K, then the SO will count as your quota for that semester.... this makes sense to me.
> I have been told you can only have one SO at a time. You can't place a SO until the first one arrives. This seems "fair".
> I have seen ALL OF THESE "RULES" BROKEN.
> I have friends with 3 pending SOs and just bought 2 Kellys....
> I have had my SA make NEW RULES ON THE FLY. Offer to ship a bag... not ship a bag...in the same month. Nothing is set in stone....
> All SAs are different. All SMs are different.
> Sometimes you can be a victim of a bad mood or benefit from a good mood... they can be pissed that you bought something from another boutique by looking at your purchase history or if you just tell them....and poof.. no bag offers. You can be with a person and that has clout and get a bag just for asking.  I have seen it all!
> Many SA use "quota" as bait to keep a customer buying other things.... before another bag will come. A GAME. They do work on commission and everyone's relationship with their SA/SM is different.  you will never get everyone to agree to one particular position because we all have seen most of the things I have described.... just sayin.



Amen sister.


----------



## bluerosespf

My Constance from July arrived last week. Black epsom with bleu paon interior. I was shocked it came so soon.


----------



## csetcos

bluerosespf said:


> My Constance from July arrived last week. Black epsom with bleu paon interior. I was shocked it came so soon.



Wow! That is super super fast!!! We would love to see pics!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

bluerosespf said:


> My Constance from July arrived last week. Black epsom with bleu paon interior. I was shocked it came so soon.


Must be very  beautiful
Congratulations


----------



## aluminum_siren

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yea, the key to that statement is "really".
> I was told that if you have purchased B/K during the same semester that your SO arrives, you still get the SO....
> I was told if your SO arrives during a semester that you did not buy a B/K, then the SO will count as your quota for that semester.... this makes sense to me.
> I have been told you can only have one SO at a time. You can't place a SO until the first one arrives. This seems "fair".
> I have seen ALL OF THESE "RULES" BROKEN.
> I have friends with 3 pending SOs and just bought 2 Kellys....
> I have had my SA make NEW RULES ON THE FLY. Offer to ship a bag... not ship a bag...in the same month. Nothing is set in stone....
> All SAs are different. All SMs are different.
> Sometimes you can be a victim of a bad mood or benefit from a good mood... they can be pissed that you bought something from another boutique by looking at your purchase history or if you just tell them....and poof.. no bag offers. You can be with a person and that has clout and get a bag just for asking.  I have seen it all!
> Many SA use "quota" as bait to keep a customer buying other things.... before another bag will come. A GAME. They do work on commission and everyone's relationship with their SA/SM is different.  you will never get everyone to agree to one particular position because we all have seen most of the things I have described.... just sayin.



This is so true. I've had them tell me so many contradictory things over the years that I've stopped confronting them about it unless I absolutely had to. I am always polite and cordial but it's not worth the frustration of having a he says she says "argument". I also totally relate to your statement about their moods, I have been on the receiving end of both!


----------



## aluminum_siren

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yea, the key to that statement is "really".
> I was told that if you have purchased B/K during the same semester that your SO arrives, you still get the SO....
> I was told if your SO arrives during a semester that you did not buy a B/K, then the SO will count as your quota for that semester.... this makes sense to me.
> I have been told you can only have one SO at a time. You can't place a SO until the first one arrives. This seems "fair".
> I have seen ALL OF THESE "RULES" BROKEN.
> I have friends with 3 pending SOs and just bought 2 Kellys....
> I have had my SA make NEW RULES ON THE FLY. Offer to ship a bag... not ship a bag...in the same month. Nothing is set in stone....
> All SAs are different. All SMs are different.
> Sometimes you can be a victim of a bad mood or benefit from a good mood... they can be pissed that you bought something from another boutique by looking at your purchase history or if you just tell them....and poof.. no bag offers. You can be with a person and that has clout and get a bag just for asking.  I have seen it all!
> Many SA use "quota" as bait to keep a customer buying other things.... before another bag will come. A GAME. They do work on commission and everyone's relationship with their SA/SM is different.  you will never get everyone to agree to one particular position because we all have seen most of the things I have described.... just sayin.



This is so true. I've had them tell me so many contradictory things over the years that I've stopped confronting them about it unless I absolutely had to. I am always polite and cordial but it's not worth the frustration of having a he says she says "argument". I also totally relate to your statement about their moods, I have been on the receiving end of both!


----------



## wenyihsu

I just saw my SO that was placed almost 3 years ago. Forgot to take pics. I was convinced that the bag would never arrive since I havent seen anything in the color I ordered for a while now. Will take pics once the bag is delivered to my place [emoji12]. Now I only have 3 more bags to wait for.


----------



## Serva1

wenyihsu said:


> I just saw my SO that was placed almost 3 years ago. Forgot to take pics. I was convinced that the bag would never arrive since I havent seen anything in the color I ordered for a while now. Will take pics once the bag is delivered to my place [emoji12]. Now I only have 3 more bags to wait for.



Amazing, almost 3 years!!!So happy your bag finally arrived, hope you are pleased with it. Major congrats! [emoji3]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wenyihsu said:


> I just saw my SO that was placed almost 3 years ago. Forgot to take pics. I was convinced that the bag would never arrive since I havent seen anything in the color I ordered for a while now. Will take pics once the bag is delivered to my place [emoji12]. Now I only have 3 more bags to wait for.


Omg that's a long wait!!! Dying to see this one!!! Ohhhh mystery colors!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

wenyihsu said:


> I just saw my SO that was placed almost 3 years ago. Forgot to take pics. I was convinced that the bag would never arrive since I havent seen anything in the color I ordered for a while now. Will take pics once the bag is delivered to my place [emoji12]. Now I only have 3 more bags to wait for.


Can die
3 years waiting and finally


----------



## kath00

I got my last SO after 2 years and 8 months.  My currrent SO is on 2 years and 3 months so far with nothing....  MUST BE ME?

This one is Etain with Rubis interior.  Why so so long???  Togo leather and everything.  I am thinking at this point they are gonna run out of Rubis!


----------



## mp4

I seriously need to see some eye candy from recent SO recipients!!!!!   Pictures please!!!


----------



## Shiva2009

Hello everyone!so here is my dilemma, saw my SO and the nightmare has happened! It is brushed PHW instead of gold ! All my bags are GHW and I never even consider PHW ! It 30 birkin and look very cold to me? Advise! Would you take it?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Melbee

Shiva2009 said:


> Hello everyone!so here is my dilemma, saw my SO and the nightmare has happened! It is brushed PHW instead of gold ! All my bags are GHW and I never even consider PHW ! It 30 birkin and look very cold to me? Advise! Would you take it?


Oh no!  I'm a so sorry this happened to you. How disappointing!  I always say that life is too short to buy something that you don't love. Good luck with whatever you decide...


----------



## mp4

Shiva2009 said:


> Hello everyone!so here is my dilemma, saw my SO and the nightmare has happened! It is brushed PHW instead of gold ! All my bags are GHW and I never even consider PHW ! It 30 birkin and look very cold to me? Advise! Would you take it?



I recently passed on a SO that took 2 years to show up because it wasn't what I ordered and I couldn't get past the error.

Only you know if the hardware is something you can live with.  If it bothers you, I recommend passing.


----------



## ayc

Shiva2009 said:


> Hello everyone!so here is my dilemma, saw my SO and the nightmare has happened! It is brushed PHW instead of gold ! All my bags are GHW and I never even consider PHW ! It 30 birkin and look very cold to me? Advise! Would you take it?



you will have to decide if you love it enough to get it...


----------



## SugarMama

Shiva2009 said:


> Hello everyone!so here is my dilemma, saw my SO and the nightmare has happened! It is brushed PHW instead of gold ! All my bags are GHW and I never even consider PHW ! It 30 birkin and look very cold to me? Advise! Would you take it?



What colors?  Phw looks fabulous with certain colors and gives it a fresh and modern look.  Do share pics if you have them.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shiva2009 said:


> Hello everyone!so here is my dilemma, saw my SO and the nightmare has happened! It is brushed PHW instead of gold ! All my bags are GHW and I never even consider PHW ! It 30 birkin and look very cold to me? Advise! Would you take it?


Yes this would be a SO-catastrophe for me as well. Hardware can change the entire look of a bag. Please advise the color combo dear bc I can't really comment on if I could live with it unless I know the colors. Some colors look fabulous with either hw IMHO.... ((hugs)))


----------



## Shiva2009

It is chèvre raisin with brushed PHW instead of GHW


----------



## Notorious Pink

Shiva2009 said:


> It is chèvre raisin with brushed PHW instead of GHW



Ooooh, I'm so sorry, I totally understand. I absolutely prefer GHW and have passed on phw bags because they werent gold. However, I have a very short list where phw isn't a deal breaker - for example, gold or etoupe. I have etoupe phw, I would prefer GHW but can live with the phw, it sorta blends. If you don't love it and it's going to bother you, pass.


----------



## hopiko

Shiva2009 said:


> It is chèvre raisin with brushed PHW instead of GHW



Gosh...tough..raisin with gold....so warm.....PHW.....not sure?  I am so sorry


----------



## princessmaggie

hopiko said:


> Gosh...tough..raisin with gold....so warm.....PHW.....not sure?  I am so sorry



I sold my k32 unused in raisin because of the phw. Deal breaker for me. So sorry this happened!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shiva2009 said:


> It is chèvre raisin with brushed PHW instead of GHW



thats not gonna work for me... def prefer raisin ghw. What did the store director say about this mistake???? So sorry hunny! Did you take it after all???


----------



## Txoceangirl

Shiva2009 said:


> It is chèvre raisin with brushed PHW instead of GHW



I prefer PHW and all my H bags have such. However, I would always consider GHW if it was right for the leather color. Raisin is one such color that I believe should have GHW.   Don't get it unless you love it and your heart skips a beat. If in doubt then best to pass.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## scndlslv

I have to agree with the other ladies. I have a raisin B in Togo with GHW which was my holy grail bag for 10 years. It wouldn't be the same with PHW. Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## wenyihsu

Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.


----------



## bags to die for

Shiva2009 said:


> It is chèvre raisin with brushed PHW instead of GHW


I happen to think raisin is amazing with phw.


----------



## EmileH

I have raisin Kelly with palladium hardware that I love. Hardware is the least important aspect to me on most bags. I have a mixture of both with a slight preference for Phw. But you have to be happy with it. How much did you want raisin, because I think it's unlikely that you will get another raisin bag any time soon.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## csetcos

I also love my Raisin B with PHW- but would also love with GHW! It's my favorite of my collection.


----------



## dharma

Shiva2009 said:


> It is chèvre raisin with brushed PHW instead of GHW


Sounds like heaven to me. But it's your bag and you have to love it. Raisin was recently on the PO list, perhaps try again. Sorry that you are so disappointed.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

wenyihsu said:


> Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583088
> View attachment 3583089



*Congrats wenyihsu! I like the contrast stitching... well worth the wait!*


----------



## bagidiotic

wenyihsu said:


> Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583088
> View attachment 3583089


Really  stunning  combo 
Love it


----------



## QuelleFromage

bags to die for said:


> I happen to think raisin is amazing with phw.
> View attachment 3583091





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I have raisin Kelly with palladium hardware that I love. Hardware is the least important aspect to me on most bags. I have a mixture of both with a slight preference for Phw. But you have to be happy with it. How much did you want raisin, because I think it's unlikely that you will get another raisin bag any time soon.





csetcos said:


> I also love my Raisin B with PHW- but would also love with GHW! It's my favorite of my collection.



I love Raisin with both PHW and GHW, but have turned it down before with GHW because I'm just not a GHW girl. My only GHW bags are vintage.So I can understand not accepting an SO with the wrong HW....if any of mine came in with GHW I would probably let them go. So sorry!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Shiva2009 said:


> Hello everyone!so here is my dilemma, saw my SO and the nightmare has happened! It is brushed PHW instead of gold ! All my bags are GHW and I never even consider PHW ! It 30 birkin and look very cold to me? Advise! Would you take it?


Sorry for the  disappointment 
I will accept the  bag regardless  of hardware coz I use and can match both ghw  phw
If I really like the combo
Won't Want  to  lose the chance of getting  raisin  
To me size and color are more crucial


----------



## lanit

Shiva2009 said:


> It is chèvre raisin with brushed PHW instead of GHW


I have a vintage raisin chevre bolide with palladium and adore it. I prefer all my h bags with PHW though. It is edgier, and more modern and easier to mix other jewelry colors with it. But if it's not your dream SO bag, then someone else would love to have this combination for sure.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

bagidiotic said:


> Sorry for the  disappointment
> I will accept the  bag regardless  of hardware coz I use and can match both ghw  phw
> If I really like the combo
> Won't Want  to  lose the chance of getting  raisin
> To me size and color are more crucial



+1 though understand some are v particular about hardware. Shiva2009, if it is still bugging you then pass on the bag...


----------



## scarletambience

wenyihsu said:


> Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583088
> View attachment 3583089



It is a beauty!


----------



## luckylove

I have both GHW and PHW bags and have a slight preference for GHW.  That being said, I think Raisin with PHW looks very chic and modern. For me personally, I don't think it would be a deal breaker, though I haven't seen this combo in some time. I guess only you can decide if it is something you may grow to love.  If you don't think it is for you, please don't accept as these bags are too expensive to have something you don't love.  I am so sorry it didn't turn out as you had ordered. Good luck deciding! I do hope that your perfect bag finds its way to you!!


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yea, the key to that statement is "really".
> I was told that if you have purchased B/K during the same semester that your SO arrives, you still get the SO....
> I was told if your SO arrives during a semester that you did not buy a B/K, then the SO will count as your quota for that semester.... this makes sense to me.
> I have been told you can only have one SO at a time. You can't place a SO until the first one arrives. This seems "fair".
> I have seen ALL OF THESE "RULES" BROKEN.
> I have friends with 3 pending SOs and just bought 2 Kellys....
> I have had my SA make NEW RULES ON THE FLY. Offer to ship a bag... not ship a bag...in the same month. Nothing is set in stone....
> All SAs are different. All SMs are different.
> Sometimes you can be a victim of a bad mood or benefit from a good mood... they can be pissed that you bought something from another boutique by looking at your purchase history or if you just tell them....and poof.. no bag offers. You can be with a person and that has clout and get a bag just for asking.  I have seen it all!
> Many SA use "quota" as bait to keep a customer buying other things.... before another bag will come. A GAME. They do work on commission and everyone's relationship with their SA/SM is different.  you will never get everyone to agree to one particular position because we all have seen most of the things I have described.... just sayin.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Anchanel79

wenyihsu said:


> Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583088
> View attachment 3583089


Congratulations! So pretty.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Shiva2009 said:


> It is chèvre raisin with brushed PHW instead of GHW


Chèvre raisin is very dark and yes cold. With phw, definitely too cold for me. I would much prefer it with ghw so it's a no from me I am afraid. Have you seen the bag in person?


----------



## SugarMama

wenyihsu said:


> Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583088
> View attachment 3583089


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Chèvre raisin is very dark and yes cold. With phw, definitely too cold for me. I would much prefer it with ghw so it's a no from me I am afraid. Have you seen the bag in person?


This Exactly and ...chèvre raisin reads a bit brown too.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wenyihsu said:


> Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583088
> View attachment 3583089


Such a lil cutie!!! Love her!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


yea, you know what I was thinking when I wrote this rant hahahahahahah


----------



## Shiva2009

Thank you for all friendly replies! Saw the bag , raisin in chèvre is very dark indeed and brushed PHW has made it very cold, it just did not speak to me... very sad but I had to pass! It is not the bag I ordered after all! Very heart broken


----------



## periogirl28

Shiva2009 said:


> Thank you for all friendly replies! Saw the bag , raisin in chèvre is very dark indeed and brushed PHW has made it very cold, it just did not speak to me... very sad but I had to pass! It is not the bag I ordered after all! Very heart broken


I am so sorry to hear this. I agree that for Raisin in Chevré I would have preferred GHW myself and I would happily wear all the different hardware types. I tend to chose the hardware which in my opinion, goes best with a particular colour in a particular leather. Can you reorder this SO, after all it was a mistake?


----------



## floflo

wenyihsu said:


> Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583088
> View attachment 3583089



Very pretty!


----------



## csetcos

Shiva2009 said:


> Thank you for all friendly replies! Saw the bag , raisin in chèvre is very dark indeed and brushed PHW has made it very cold, it just did not speak to me... very sad but I had to pass! It is not the bag I ordered after all! Very heart broken



Good for you for staying true to your preferences! I agree that chèvre in Raisin is very dark and a bit brown- definitely prefer that color in Togo or if chèvre, with GHW.


----------



## hopiko

Shiva2009 said:


> Thank you for all friendly replies! Saw the bag , raisin in chèvre is very dark indeed and brushed PHW has made it very cold, it just did not speak to me... very sad but I had to pass! It is not the bag I ordered after all! Very heart broken


I am so sorry...how truly disappointing.  You abosolutely did the right thing...you would not want to carry it, would be frustrated when you did and be angry if you didn't.  There is too much invested not to LOVE ❤️ an H SO bag.  I hope the wait for its replacement is speedy!


----------



## hopiko

wenyihsu said:


> Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583088
> View attachment 3583089


What a sweet, minty bag!  She is so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## kath00

rania1981 said:


> Last year I purcased a birkin at my store in June and my SO (birkin)  came in July, then I was offered and bought another birkin in October...there is no hard and fast 'quota' at H



Funny because my SO from almost 3 years ago (would have been 3 years in September) came to me on July 1st.  I am CERTAIN that they had the bag for a couple of weeks and waited until the new 6 month season to start just to mess up my quota for last Fall.  So after I had waited forever, I picked up the bag on July 1 and they were quick to remind me when I paid that I could not get another bag until after Jan 2017.  UGH.  My store is really NOT nice at all.  Ah well.  I love my SO but I cannot help but be super suspicious that they were manipulating the rules against me even though I waited FOREVER for the bag.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

kath00 said:


> Funny because my SO from almost 3 years ago (would have been 3 years in September) came to me on July 1st.  I am CERTAIN that they had the bag for a couple of weeks and waited until the new 6 month season to start just to mess up my quota for last Fall.  So after I had waited forever, I picked up the bag on July 1 and they were quick to remind me when I paid that I could not get another bag until after Jan 2017.  UGH.  My store is really NOT nice at all.  Ah well.  I love my SO but I cannot help but be super suspicious that they were manipulating the rules against me even though I waited FOREVER for the bag.



I agree that this sounds suspicious. It would be less so if there was no actual reminder (that you had to wait until 2017) at the time of purchase on July 1, but it sounds like that's what they did. 

I agree with others that there is no hard fast rule. I've been offered more than one B/K per "time quota" despite having also been informed of this rule.

I wish H could be more consistent, but then that would take all the fun away now, wouldn't it? [emoji6]


----------



## lovelyhongbao

wenyihsu said:


> Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583088
> View attachment 3583089



One of the beautiful jewels. Congratulations


----------



## eternallove4bag

wenyihsu said:


> Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583088
> View attachment 3583089



Truly stunning!!! Many congrats on finally getting this beauty [emoji173]️[emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Shiva2009 said:


> Thank you for all friendly replies! Saw the bag , raisin in chèvre is very dark indeed and brushed PHW has made it very cold, it just did not speak to me... very sad but I had to pass! It is not the bag I ordered after all! Very heart broken



I am so sorry that this happened to you! You were absolutely right to walk away from it. If it didn't make your heart sing it's the not bag for you. I hope they speed up your next SO to make up[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## narkay

wow that is a record.. please share pictures!


----------



## rania1981

kath00 said:


> Funny because my SO from almost 3 years ago (would have been 3 years in September) came to me on July 1st.  I am CERTAIN that they had the bag for a couple of weeks and waited until the new 6 month season to start just to mess up my quota for last Fall.  So after I had waited forever, I picked up the bag on July 1 and they were quick to remind me when I paid that I could not get another bag until after Jan 2017.  UGH.  My store is really NOT nice at all.  Ah well.  I love my SO but I cannot help but be super suspicious that they were manipulating the rules against me even though I waited FOREVER for the bag.


I was actually a little surprised to get a third birkin offer after picking up my SO in july......my store is actually very random as i got no birkin offers for a while and then it just poured! Congratulations on your special order!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Gina123

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ordered April 24, 2016... presenting my Coral Diva .... B30 in Rose Jaipur clemence with Blue Paon int and contrast stitching



Many congrats!!!  Your SO is TDF gorgeous!!![emoji7][emoji173][emoji7][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## Gina123

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3567707



Many congrats!!! Very striking bag! [emoji253][emoji173]


----------



## Gina123

ehy12 said:


> Oops...here she is!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H820 using PurseForum mobile app



Lovely birdie [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mrs.posh

Pinkfairyjade said:


> so today in store I asked my SA about a birkin 25 in Gris T, she said that this was last years colour but still might be possible to order at podium, if not then perhaps an SO In June/ July. She then asked about my leather preference, I'm leaning toward Epsom as I love my bags to be structured and don't really like slouch but my Kelly 28 is in Epsom, as is my mini 2 so should I go for more variety in my bags? Any thoughts on epsom in a  birkin? Is it a good choice for this style of bag?
> Also I've never been offered a SO bag so super excited about it!!



I am doing a B25 in Epsom this upcoming A La Carte window - can't wait!
It should be fine I think (?)


----------



## mrs.posh

Chenah said:


> It 's kind of a long but interesting story.....
> 
> I met a SA at FSH store in November of 2014 and had a pleasant conversation with her. It was a very nice experience even though I did not score my dream K28 bag at the time.
> 
> A few weeks ago, we traveled back to Paris to celebrate our anniversary and also hoping to score my first K28. I was pleasantly surprised to see the same SA whom chatted with me back in 2014. I went to say hi to her and reminded her of our conversation back in 2014.
> 
> It must be the fate, she was the assigned SA to assist me when I received the text message that the SA was available to see me at around 5:30pm. She told me there wasn't any of the K or B bag with the color choices and the size that I gave her. I told her that I will be in Paris for a week and I will try my best to stop by everyday to try my luck. I also asked her if it would be okay for me to request to see her. She said that would be fine but I would still need to wait in line and tell the hostess that I would like to see her.
> 
> On Tuesday, my DH and I lined up at around 8:30 AM. We were able to secure the an appointment at around 11:30 AM with her. When it was our turn, I told her my spec again. She said unfortunately, they did not have any K28 or B30. But she asked me if I would be interested in B35 or K35. I asked her whether I could take a look. She brought out a B35 Togo leather in Raisin with GHW to show me. I was very excited to be shown a Birkin bag sine I have not been offered one before but I wasn't sure if I should purchase it since I feel it's still a little big on me. I told her that raisin is a beautiful color and that if it was in 30cm, it would have been an easy decision. She understood my concern. And she asked us whether we would come back next year again. My DH said sure, we plan to come visit Paris once a year. This is when she offered me the SO. I could not believe when I heard that. I told my SA that I would really like a smaller B or K bag but then at the same time I would love to be done with my B and K hunt during this trip. So I don't have to drag my DH to FSH everyday. This is when I told my SA that I will purchase the B35 since I can special order a smaller K with the perfect color and spec that I was hoping for. She brought out the SO trunk kit and I selected the color and leather choice. When everything is set and done, she said it will take roughly 6 to 8 months. We asked her whether we could pay for it to secure the SO. She said there is no need. We also asked her whether there is any receipt for the SO.  She told us that she will let us know when the SO is ready for payment. I felt it was too good to be true since I have only purchased one bag prior in Paris.  Also, during the selection process, she never wrote down anything with my SO. Therefore, I don't even know if my SO would be actually submitted. I hope it would but I guess I won't know until I receive an email from her. What do you think?
> 
> Thanks!



Did she fill out a form infront of you? 
True there is no confirmation and it is always in "progress". I asked one SO placed in 2017 to be cancelled to replace it with another order due to colour and leather preferences. So YES they can communicate with you if they choose to. Please don't worry if they didn't as it is normal that they don't.


----------



## mrs.posh

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks so much. We are together indeed on this one. Last store could check in the system if it was approved but I'm guessing it was. I gusss no needs is good news when it comes to our SO's. It's just super hard to get chevre in swiss on SO. Go figure why. I didn't have so many choices to begin with on the chevre aspect but hoping for the K28 dream bag.  [emoji259][emoji7]



Hi dear - so good to see you back on here 
It will come, don't worry! I was told the same that no news is good news and was told to not worry!!


----------



## mygoodies

mrs.posh said:


> I am doing a B25 in Epsom this upcoming A La Carte window - can't wait!
> It should be fine I think (?)



Any idea when that would be[emoji2] I suppose May?


----------



## QuelleFromage

mygoodies said:


> Any idea when that would be[emoji2] I suppose May?



Usually closes in May.


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> Usually closes in May.



Does that mean the stores will start offering soon or does is happen in May only? I'm from Europe. Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

mygoodies said:


> Does that mean the stores will start offering soon or does is happen in May only? I'm from Europe. Thank you!


Last two springs I placed my orders in April but the list was still open until some point in May.  Both times in Paris.


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> Last two springs I placed my orders in April but the list was still open until some point in May.  Both times in Paris.



Thank you so much for the info dear[emoji253][emoji253]
I'm hoping to score 1 this year!


----------



## Tiffany0821

Is there anyone knows that when the special order will be offered during the year? Is it once or twice a year? My SA offered me SO, but she didn't tell me when.


----------



## mrs.posh

QuelleFromage said:


> Usually closes in May.





mygoodies said:


> Any idea when that would be[emoji2] I suppose May?



It is March I think!!!


----------



## mrs.posh

I must say that I placed one of my A La Carte in April last year. The window is definitely open in April, but might change this year.


----------



## mygoodies

mrs.posh said:


> It is March I think!!!





mrs.posh said:


> I must say that I placed one of my A La Carte in April last year. The window is definitely open in April, but might change this year.



Thank you[emoji253][emoji253]
Crossing fingers verrry hard!!! Keep us posted when you're doing your next 1 [emoji2]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Melbee

Tiffany0821 said:


> Is there anyone knows that when the special order will be offered during the year? Is it once or twice a year? My SA offered me SO, but she didn't tell me when.


I'm not sure but a huge congrats!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

mrs.posh said:


> It is March I think!!!


Opens in March closes in May


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> Opens in March closes in May



Thank youuuu!! Any idea about the Fall/Winter SO timeline? I believe it closes in November? So its probably open September-November?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> Thank youuuu!! Any idea about the Fall/Winter SO timeline? I believe it closes in November? So its probably open September-November?


I'm not certain of the exact dates but I know I placed a SO in early December.... but I believe it closes at the end of Dec....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mrs.posh said:


> I must say that I placed one of my A La Carte in April last year. The window is definitely open in April, but might change this year.


Placed mine on the last day of April last year... no idea about this year though...


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not certain of the exact dates but I know I placed a SO in early December.... but I believe it closes at the end of Dec....



Thank youuuu CANDY QUEEN [emoji1414] [emoji517] can't wait to see your next. HURRRRYYY [emoji317][emoji317]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> Thank youuuu CANDY QUEEN [emoji1414] [emoji517] can't wait to see your next. HURRRRYYY [emoji317][emoji317]


Awwww I hate to disappoint but I'm not currently waiting on a SO .... I just received my RJ but i was not allowed to place another until that one arrived. Fingers crossed I'm lucky enough to order this round coming up... I need more chèvre in my life

What would do you think you'd order if you get that offer now????


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwww I hate to disappoint but I'm not currently waiting on a SO .... I just received my RJ but i was not allowed to place another until that one arrived. Fingers crossed I'm lucky enough to order this round coming up... I need more chèvre in my life
> 
> What would do you think you'd order if you get that offer now????



Crossing fingers for youuuuuu!!! Tell yr SA that you can't disappoint yr H crazy friends, so u have to have 1 again ASAP!! [emoji2][emoji2]

I've studied current SO list which still will be same for upcoming SO window. So many gorgy colors!! However since I'm truly obsessed with Rouge Grenat I'll go for Retourne K25, Togo, brushed PHW, with Blue Paon or R Jaipur lining [emoji12] prefer no contrast stitching tho. 
Kinda boring compared to your Candy collection but I just neeeeeed that RG in my life!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> Crossing fingers for youuuuuu!!! Tell yr SA that you can't disappoint yr H crazy friends, so u have to have 1 again ASAP!! [emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> I've studied current SO list which still will be same for upcoming SO window. So many gorgy colors!! However since I'm truly obsessed with Rouge Grenat I'll go for Retourne K25, Togo, brushed PHW, with Blue Paon or R Jaipur lining [emoji12] prefer no contrast stitching tho.
> Kinda boring compared to your Candy collection but I just neeeeeed that RG in my life!


That is not boring dear!!! Always important to pick a bag that u will love for a lifetime as a SO is not one to let go of.
I have a mix of bright colors and neutrals but for SO I will def order bright birkins.... unless I decide to go black chevre with pop interior.. I really looooove chevre leather so I may have to bite the bullet and order that. Who knows. With anemone on the list... I might jump on that... orrrrrr..... order a bicolor C24. Hoping to get lucky =)


----------



## mrs.posh

Israeli_Flava said:


> That is not boring dear!!! Always important to pick a bag that u will love for a lifetime as a SO is not one to let go of.
> I have a mix of bright colors and neutrals but for SO I will def order bright birkins.... unless I decide to go black chevre with pop interior.. I really looooove chevre leather so I may have to bite the bullet and order that. Who knows. With anemone on the list... I might jump on that... orrrrrr..... order a bicolor C24. Hoping to get lucky =)



I am torn between Rose Azalea and Anemone...
I want to do 2 but afraid Paris will cancel 1 out!


----------



## mrs.posh

mygoodies said:


> Crossing fingers for youuuuuu!!! Tell yr SA that you can't disappoint yr H crazy friends, so u have to have 1 again ASAP!! [emoji2][emoji2]
> 
> I've studied current SO list which still will be same for upcoming SO window. So many gorgy colors!! However since I'm truly obsessed with Rouge Grenat I'll go for Retourne K25, Togo, brushed PHW, with Blue Paon or R Jaipur lining [emoji12] prefer no contrast stitching tho.
> Kinda boring compared to your Candy collection but I just neeeeeed that RG in my life!



Rouge Grenat will be so lovely!! 

This is the list for FYI (pic from another TPFer). 
Dreaming of the day!


----------



## maplemoose

What does everyone think about Bleu paon Chèvre for a SO B30 ? Will it be too bright ? I wanted a red or pink but I prefer Chèvre and didn't like current options


----------



## Israeli_Flava

maplemoose said:


> What does everyone think about Bleu paon Chèvre for a SO B30 ? Will it be too bright ? I wanted a red or pink but I prefer Chèvre and didn't like current options


I wrestled with this at my last opportunity to order (April 2016). I debated about BP bc I reeeeeeeaaaaaalllllly wanted chevre and the color is very pretty. However, once I saw how BP looks is chevre leather I realized it's just too dark. Honestly it is not a bright color to me in chevre.... it looks more like a malachite green to me than a bright. Bc I prefer pop color... I decided to order based on color over leather last time. However this might work for you since it won't be bright.... chevre is definitely the way to go for a SO, IMHO!


----------



## maplemoose

I agree with you. It was tough for me last round. I only want chevre. So light  and worry free. Maybe I will wait. Thanks and hugs !


----------



## chica727

Hi, TPF'ers. I have a newbie question: is SO typically offered by SA? I am curious what determines which customers are offered SO? I have been committed to shopping at my home H store since 2012. I have B and K along with jewelry, RTW, other leather goods and home items. I have yet to have a chance to order SO. I am curious, just so i can manage my own expectation. I have a good relationship with SA and SM.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hat Trick

As with all things H, it depends.  It depends on the numbers of SO's your store is allowed to place, the general wealth and purchasing power of other clients of  your home store, if your SA even knows that you are interested in an SO (she may assume you are content with what you have), etc.
Given that you have purchased widely across the different categories of products, perhaps it is time that you politely let her know that you would like to order something more personalised?  Something along the lines of "I think a bag with (insert exterior colour) and (insert interior colour) would be really pretty.  Is it possible to order something like that?"

Hope that helps, 
Hat Trick.


----------



## bagidiotic

chica727 said:


> Hi, TPF'ers. I have a newbie question: is SO typically offered by SA? I am curious what determines which customers are offered SO? I have been committed to shopping at my home H store since 2012. I have B and K along with jewelry, RTW, other leather goods and home items. I have yet to have a chance to order SO. I am curious, just so i can manage my own expectation. I have a good relationship with SA and SM.


Since you have a gd track spending  record I suggest  you  talk to your sm.
Putting  limited  quota  a side 
Mostly  are allocated  by sm  or sd 
Either  they offer personally  or thru  various  sa  once a customer  is selected  after screening  spending  amount  or may have other factors


----------



## Sarah_sarah

mrs.posh said:


> Hi dear - so good to see you back on here
> It will come, don't worry! I was told the same that no news is good news and was told to not worry!!



Hello dear. I went a bit MIA. Instagram got the better of me. Hehje. 

How is your SO going? 

I hope it goes well. Chèvre seems such a difficult thing to get in my country. [emoji259]


----------



## chica727

bagidiotic said:


> Since you have a gd track spending  record I suggest  you  talk to your sm.
> Putting  limited  quota  a side
> Mostly  are allocated  by sm  or sd
> Either  they offer personally  or thru  various  sa  once a customer  is selected  after screening  spending  amount  or may have other factors


Thank you for your reply. When I asked my SA last month, she politely said it is sifficult to have SO in my home store. I waz mostly interested in exotic SO. Her reply was "with exotic, it may be best to take what is offered".


Hat Trick said:


> As with all things H, it depends.  It depends on the numbers of SO's your store is allowed to place, the general wealth and purchasing power of other clients of  your home store, if your SA even knows that you are interested in an SO (she may assume you are content with what you have), etc.
> Given that you have purchased widely across the different categories of products, perhaps it is time that you politely let her know that you would like to order something more personalised?  Something along the lines of "I think a bag with (insert exterior colour) and (insert interior colour) would be really pretty.  Is it possible to order something like that?"
> 
> Hope that helps, [emoji2]
> Hat Trick.


Thank you, Hat Trick, for your reply. I assume my H store has many clients with higher purchasing power than I do. I rememeber seeing a Noir Porosus B35 with diamond crusted PHW once on display. Apparently, it was offered to whoever can pay the $120K price tag at the time. *blush*


----------



## chica727

bagidiotic said:


> Since you have a gd track spending  record I suggest  you  talk to your sm.
> Putting  limited  quota  a side
> Mostly  are allocated  by sm  or sd
> Either  they offer personally  or thru  various  sa  once a customer  is selected  after screening  spending  amount  or may have other factors


Thank you for your kind reply, bagidiotic. My quest for SO continues. Guess i just have to be patient and keep on making regular purchases.


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> I wrestled with this at my last opportunity to order (April 2016). I debated about BP bc I reeeeeeeaaaaaalllllly wanted chevre and the color is very pretty. However, once I saw how BP looks is chevre leather I realized it's just too dark. Honestly it is not a bright color to me in chevre.... it looks more like a malachite green to me than a bright. Bc I prefer pop color... I decided to order based on color over leather last time. However this might work for you since it won't be bright.... chevre is definitely the way to go for a SO, IMHO!



Yesss I can positively confirm BP in Chevre is not bright at all!!! Like I said I wanted Grenat w BP lining but once I saw BP in Chevre I got disappointed as it turned out too green for my taste. Besides Red and Green is just too Xmas-ish for me LOL soooooo RJ is the winner this time round [emoji12]

IF I'm hinting u something there [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## mygoodies

mrs.posh said:


> Rouge Grenat will be so lovely!!
> 
> This is the list for FYI (pic from another TPFer).
> Dreaming of the day!



Thank you dear[emoji259][emoji259]
I've been obsessed with RG the second I saw that color on here!!! 
Yup I have saved and studied the same list LOL I know it all by heart by now LMAO [emoji23] 

I thought u already submitted yr SO???


----------



## mrs.posh

mygoodies said:


> Thank you dear[emoji259][emoji259]
> I've been obsessed with RG the second I saw that color on here!!!
> Yup I have saved and studied the same list LOL I know it all by heart by now LMAO [emoji23]
> 
> I thought u already submitted yr SO???


I did but that was last Nov. This coming Spring I am placing another one. Cant wait!


----------



## mrs.posh

Thanks! 1 was a disaster. 2 are still outstanding.

Are you placing 1 this season?



Sarah_sarah said:


> Hello dear. I went a bit MIA. Instagram got the better of me. Hehje.
> 
> How is your SO going?
> 
> I hope it goes well. Chèvre seems such a difficult thing to get in my country. [emoji259]


----------



## mygoodies

maplemoose said:


> What does everyone think about Bleu paon Chèvre for a SO B30 ? Will it be too bright ? I wanted a red or pink but I prefer Chèvre and didn't like current options



This pic is borrowed from a TPFer (Chevre leather thread)
Hope it helps dear!


----------



## mygoodies

mrs.posh said:


> Thanks! 1 was a disaster. 2 are still outstanding.
> 
> Are you placing 1 this season?



So sorry to hear abt that!! Have I missed the "disaster SO"? U didn't like it at all or did they do something u didn't order?


----------



## QuelleFromage

chica727 said:


> Thank you for your reply. When I asked my SA last month, she politely said it is sifficult to have SO in my home store. I waz mostly interested in exotic SO. Her reply was "with exotic, it may be best to take what is offered".
> 
> Thank you, Hat Trick, for your reply. I assume my H store has many clients with higher purchasing power than I do. I rememeber seeing a Noir Porosus B35 with diamond crusted PHW once on display. Apparently, it was offered to whoever can pay the $120K price tag at the time. *blush*



That was a bargain! the last time I saw that bag it was $279K  But yes....that bag you CAN definitely get as a walk-in, it will get you an SO,  and I would say you can probably also keep it out of quota


----------



## replayii

QuelleFromage said:


> That was a bargain! the last time I saw that bag it was $279K  But yes....that bag you CAN definitely get as a walk-in, it will get you an SO,  and I would say you can probably also keep it out of quota



Yes I heard bags with diamonds actually count as fine jewelry purchase, so it's not a quota bag and it will get you a SO just by buying that diamonds bag. Hermes sees you are buying the diamonds that that bag and they like that.


----------



## mrs.posh

Yeah they messed 1 up! 
So I was an angry bird but issue rectified. 



mygoodies said:


> So sorry to hear abt that!! Have I missed the "disaster SO"? U didn't like it at all or did they do something u didn't order?


----------



## maplemoose

mygoodies said:


> This pic is borrowed from a TPFer (Chevre leather thread)
> Hope it helps dear!
> View attachment 3600527



Thanks a lot, mygoodies. It is too greenish for me. I need to figure out sth else.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrs.posh

maplemoose said:


> Thanks a lot, mygoodies. It is too greenish for me. I need to figure out sth else.


I would suggest Bleu Hydra. Its a cool blue in my opinion.


----------



## mrs.posh

Does anyone have an intel on how many SO slots a store can offer to its clients?
I always thought its atleast 20 or slightly less.
I know it depends on the size of the store

Curious...


----------



## chica727

QuelleFromage said:


> That was a bargain! the last time I saw that bag it was $279K  But yes....that bag you CAN definitely get as a walk-in, it will get you an SO,  and I would say you can probably also keep it out of quota


QuelleFromage: last time I saw the B35 Croc P with diamond HW, it was 2006. Lol. 11 years ago, so guess price has gone up quite a bit since. I am told that the proud owner of the bag goes grocery shopping with it. [emoji3]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mrs.posh said:


> I am torn between Rose Azalea and Anemone...
> I want to do 2 but afraid Paris will cancel 1 out!


Why would they cancel one out? If your store lets you order multiple SO, u must be big spender so why not!!! They love you!


----------



## Tiffany0821

Hi, Ladies!
Anyone knows how long for waiting SO crco bk? My SA offered me a SO for crco last night, and I'm afraid that it will take me a loooooong time! 
Thank you guys!!!!


----------



## Tony Yang

So Im eligible for SO offers now from my SA, but I'm not interested in a Kelly or Birkin. But anyone know if I can SO a HAC 50?


----------



## QuelleFromage

replayii said:


> Yes I heard bags with diamonds actually count as fine jewelry purchase, so it's not a quota bag and it will get you a SO just by buying that diamonds bag. Hermes sees you are buying the diamonds that that bag and they like that.


Trust me, if you walk in and spend $300K in one go, Hermès likes anything you do. Even in the big flagships where that's not that unusual.


----------



## bagidiotic

Tiffany0821 said:


> Hi, Ladies!
> Anyone knows how long for waiting SO crco bk? My SA offered me a SO for crco last night, and I'm afraid that it will take me a loooooong time!
> Thank you guys!!!!


Waiting  time should be  simultaneously  with  normal  leathers 
Same pool of so workers
However  exotic  are done by master artisans  usually


----------



## bagidiotic

Tony Yang said:


> So Im eligible for SO offers now from my SA, but I'm not interested in a Kelly or Birkin. But anyone know if I can SO a HAC 50?


You should  ask your sa since you're  eligible 
From what i seen or know past few rounds  biggest  is 40cm
However  no harm trying 
Congrats  tony


----------



## mrs.posh

QuelleFromage said:


> Trust me, if you walk in and spend $300K in one go, Hermès likes anything you do. Even in the big flagships where that's not that unusual.



One day I shall pull this habit!!!


----------



## mrs.posh

Israeli_Flava said:


> Why would they cancel one out? If your store lets you order multiple SO, u must be big spender so why not!!! They love you!



Fingers crossed. The list for all (global) SO goes to 1 place so I am wary of being seen as greedy
Its so easy for them to cancel one.


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> Fingers crossed. The list for all (global) SO goes to 1 place so I am wary of being seen as greedy
> Its so easy for them to cancel one.



True. It's been known to happen.


----------



## mrs.posh

chica727 said:


> QuelleFromage: last time I saw the B35 Croc P with diamond HW, it was 2006. Lol. 11 years ago, so guess price has gone up quite a bit since. I am told that the proud owner of the bag goes grocery shopping with it. [emoji3]



Wow it almost doubled!
I thought inflation has remained historical lows since Lehman collapsed in 2008.


----------



## QuelleFromage

mrs.posh said:


> One day I shall pull this habit!!!



It's a habit I would very much love to develop also


----------



## chica727

mrs.posh said:


> Wow it almost doubled!
> I thought inflation has remained historical lows since Lehman collapsed in 2008.


Mrs. Posh: i think Hermes prices defy inflation. Some even argue that ROI is better than stocks and gold. I just like my investments "mobile and portable". DH might argue otherwise. Lol.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## prepster

chica727 said:


> Thank you for your kind reply, bagidiotic. My quest for SO continues. Guess i just have to be patient and keep on making regular purchases.



Lol!  My SIL had a similar experience with a long history, and many purchases across the gamut of products, and still no SO offer.  She started using the "pester" approach.  She was always nice and always polite, but she began to mention how she wished for a "SO," every time she bought something.  Three months later, she was offered a SO.  She was always sweet about it, but she decided that mentioning it each time she handed the SA her credit card on purchases when the SA was getting a commission, might subliminally begin to equate her continued loyalty to that store with her request.


----------



## periogirl28

prepster said:


> Lol!  My SIL had a similar experience with a long history, and many purchases across the gamut of products, and still no SO offer.  She started using the "pester" approach.  She was always nice and always polite, but she began to mention how she wished for a "SO," every time she bought something.  Three months later, she was offered a SO.  She was always sweet about it, but she decided that mentioning it each time she handed the SA her credit card on purchases when the SA was getting a commission, might subliminally begin to equate her continued loyalty to that store with her request.


Good strategy. Long, long ago in a Galaxy Far Away, (FSH) I met my present SA for the first time and placed an SO with no significant prior purchase. Times have changed, this is probably the best way to request one.


----------



## Tiffany0821

bagidiotic said:


> Waiting  time should be  simultaneously  with  normal  leathers
> Same pool of so workers
> However  exotic  are done by master artisans  usually


Thank you so much! I'm in the U.S. and do you think it will take more than 2 years?


----------



## bagidiotic

Tiffany0821 said:


> Thank you so much![emoji3][emoji3] I'm in the U.S. and do you think it will take more than 2 years?


I don't  know what you have chosen 
Leather  plus colors
So maybe  yes average  waiting time


----------



## Tiffany0821

bagidiotic said:


> I don't  know what you have chosen
> Leather  plus colors
> So maybe  yes average  waiting time


I'm going to choose the croco in color Rose Sheherazade and Aubergine.What do you think? I hope I can order it soon!!


----------



## maplemoose

Tiffany0821 said:


> I'm going to choose the croco in color Rose Sheherazade and Aubergine.What do you think? I hope I can order it soon!!



RS is the best pink. Which combo? 1-5 looks quite different. Make sure to check the new chart for different versions. 2-3 yr is normal. So happy for you. Oh only in nilo, so you might want to take the scale size into consideration. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3602332


----------



## mygoodies

Does anyone know if the SA orders a longer strap for a K when placing the SO if it'll cost more than regular length strap? I think it does right? Any idea how much more? 
TIA [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## QuelleFromage

mygoodies said:


> Does anyone know if the SA orders a longer strap for a K when placing the SO if it'll cost more than regular length strap? I think it does right? Any idea how much more?
> TIA [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


It does not cost more. Nor does a shorter strap cost less


----------



## HerLuv

Hello all, is it a good idea to call Paris directly asking the status of SO? SA's answer is always vague. It's been 2 years and 3 months. Anyone has ever called Hermes Paris? TIA


----------



## open mind

Is there likely to be a completely new list of colours for this next round of SO? I believe last year was the same list for spring and autumn?


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> It does not cost more. Nor does a shorter strap cost less



Thanks dear! Sorry, Stupid question right [emoji1][emoji1] 
I just thought when not ordering the standard length strap one has to pay more.


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Thanks dear! Sorry, Stupid question right [emoji1][emoji1]
> I just thought when not ordering the standard length strap one has to pay more.



Don't worry, it is not a stupid question. One may expect to pay more for a bi-colour or tri-colour SO but actually it is the same as a bag in the same size/ style/ leather.


----------



## periogirl28

HerLuv said:


> Hello all, is it a good idea to call Paris directly asking the status of SO? SA's answer is always vague. It's been 2 years and 3 months. Anyone has ever called Hermes Paris? TIA



Assuming you get through, they will just say it is in the system. Even in the FSH leather office, they don't seem to get status updates on your order so I do not think it is your SA being deliberately vague.


----------



## HerLuv

periogirl28 said:


> Assuming you get through, they will just say it is in the system. Even in the FSH leather office, they don't seem to get status updates on your order so I do not think it is your SA being deliberately vague.



I see. Thanks Periogirl28.


----------



## periogirl28

HerLuv said:


> I see. Thanks Periogirl28.



Don't lose hope, we are all waiting together. 2 years for an SO is quite long. You have been very patient!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## HerLuv

periogirl28 said:


> Don't lose hope, we are all waiting together. 2 years for an SO is quite long. You have been very patient!



Yes [emoji22] i am at the point where i think it will never come tbh. Thanks for the encouragement Periogirl. You are very kind.


----------



## ayc

HerLuv said:


> Hello all, is it a good idea to call Paris directly asking the status of SO? SA's answer is always vague. It's been 2 years and 3 months. Anyone has ever called Hermes Paris? TIA


honestly, I don't think your SA knows either.... even if you call, most likely can't give you exact answer that you want. 
My SA/SM told me that this is the risk of putting SO in bc you don't know when you will get it.
sorry to hear that you have been waiting for so long... hopefully will come soon!!


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Don't worry, it is not a stupid question. One may expect to pay more for a bi-colour or tri-colour SO but actually it is the same as a bag in the same size/ style/ leather.



Thank you dear [emoji254][emoji254] when did you place yours [emoji2]


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Thank you dear [emoji254][emoji254] when did you place yours [emoji2]



Most recent? October 2016.


----------



## QuelleFromage

mygoodies said:


> Thanks dear! Sorry, Stupid question right [emoji1][emoji1]
> I just thought when not ordering the standard length strap one has to pay more.


Not a stupid question at all. However, be aware that certain leathers ARE more expensive, so, for instance, if you order chèvre it will be more expensive than Togo.


----------



## forever132

Tiffany0821 said:


> I'm going to choose the croco in color Rose Sheherazade and Aubergine.What do you think? I hope I can order it soon!!



Sound good!! I think that exactly the combo I ordered last year... still waiting [emoji4]


----------



## princessmaggie

QuelleFromage said:


> Not a stupid question at all. However, be aware that certain leathers ARE more expensive, so, for instance, if you order chèvre it will be more expensive than Togo.


Oh that's good to know! Is it much more? I was thinking to do black chevre with a pop interior this time.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

princessmaggie said:


> Oh that's good to know! Is it much more? I was thinking to do black chevre with a pop interior this time.


$1k more for B30...


----------



## princessmaggie

Israeli_Flava said:


> $1k more for B30...


Thanks love! Got to pay for the beauty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

princessmaggie said:


> Thanks love! Got to pay for the beauty!


worth everyyyyyyyy penny. trust me.


----------



## WingNut

HerLuv said:


> Yes [emoji22] i am at the point where i think it will never come tbh. Thanks for the encouragement Periogirl. You are very kind.



It's hard to wait...I almost gave up but mine came nearly 3 years later!


----------



## HerLuv

ayc said:


> honestly, I don't think your SA knows either.... even if you call, most likely can't give you exact answer that you want.
> My SA/SM told me that this is the risk of putting SO in bc you don't know when you will get it.
> sorry to hear that you have been waiting for so long... hopefully will come soon!!



Thanks ayc. I really hope it will.


----------



## HerLuv

WingNut said:


> It's hard to wait...I almost gave up but mine came nearly 3 years later!



You gave me hope Wingnut. I hope it will come soon. Thank you. 

Anybody else still waiting after 2 yrs?


----------



## Anchanel79

HerLuv said:


> You gave me hope Wingnut. I hope it will come soon. Thank you.
> 
> Anybody else still waiting after 2 yrs?


Personally, I'm not but my SA told me the other day she delivered an SO after 2.5 years. My SIL is still waiting for her and she almost hit the 2 years mark.


----------



## wenyihsu

HerLuv said:


> Hello all, is it a good idea to call Paris directly asking the status of SO? SA's answer is always vague. It's been 2 years and 3 months. Anyone has ever called Hermes Paris? TIA



Like others said, I dont think you will get any additional information by calling Paris. I recently got my SO that I placed almost 3 years ago so dont give up hope! They do show up. A couple weeks before I got my SO, my SA only told me that I should be receiving my bag soon. But even then she couldnt even tell me which bag (I have 3 other SOs I'm waiting for).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## HerLuv

Anchanel79 said:


> Personally, I'm not but my SA told me the other day she delivered an SO after 2.5 years. My SIL is still waiting for her and she almost hit the 2 years mark.



Thanks for sharing Anchanel79. I re-read this thread from the very beginning. It seems like majority of tpfers waited less than a year for their SOs. I am very happy for them. I am not as lucky. My first SO is a now-show from 2012 and the current SO (from a different store) is at 2 yrs 3 mos. However lately a few received their SOs from around the same time my SO was placed. I hope mine comes very soon too. I need to stay positive and keep my hopes up. I love this thread. Thanks everyone. [emoji173]️


----------



## HerLuv

wenyihsu said:


> Like others said, I dont think you will get any additional information by calling Paris. I recently got my SO that I placed almost 3 years ago so dont give up hope! They do show up. A couple weeks before I got my SO, my SA only told me that I should be receiving my bag soon. But even then she couldnt even tell me which bag (I have 3 other SOs I'm waiting for).



Thanks for the encouragement Wenyihsu. Your K is tdf. Congrats.


----------



## rwy_ma

Valentine's Day surprise from my SAs [emoji7] she is finally arrived after 297 days! 

B30 Blue Paon with Blue Sapphire Chèvre w/BGHW

Happy Valentine's Day and thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


----------



## ayc

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3605682
> 
> Valentine's Day surprise from my SAs [emoji7] she is finally arrived after 297 days!
> 
> B30 Blue Paon with Blue Sapphire Chèvre w/BGHW
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day and thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


wow gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3605682
> 
> Valentine's Day surprise from my SAs [emoji7] she is finally arrived after 297 days!
> 
> B30 Blue Paon with Blue Sapphire Chèvre w/BGHW
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day and thanks for letting me share [emoji8]



Lovely combo!!! You must be absolutely thrilled. Enjoy!


----------



## bagidiotic

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3605682
> 
> Valentine's Day surprise from my SAs [emoji7] she is finally arrived after 297 days!
> 
> B30 Blue Paon with Blue Sapphire Chèvre w/BGHW
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day and thanks for letting me share [emoji8]


Wow
Really  special combi 
Happydance 
Congrats


----------



## eternallove4bag

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3605682
> 
> Valentine's Day surprise from my SAs [emoji7] she is finally arrived after 297 days!
> 
> B30 Blue Paon with Blue Sapphire Chèvre w/BGHW
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day and thanks for letting me share [emoji8]



This is beyond stunning! In this light BP looks so much like malachite [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]...many congrats my dear!


----------



## mp4

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3605682
> 
> Valentine's Day surprise from my SAs [emoji7] she is finally arrived after 297 days!
> 
> B30 Blue Paon with Blue Sapphire Chèvre w/BGHW
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day and thanks for letting me share [emoji8]



Awesome surprise!  Congrats dear!  Enjoy it!!!


----------



## csetcos

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3605682
> 
> Valentine's Day surprise from my SAs [emoji7] she is finally arrived after 297 days!
> 
> B30 Blue Paon with Blue Sapphire Chèvre w/BGHW
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day and thanks for letting me share [emoji8]



So pretty! Would love to see this in the daytime- looks so similar to Malachite here! Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3605682
> 
> Valentine's Day surprise from my SAs [emoji7] she is finally arrived after 297 days!
> 
> B30 Blue Paon with Blue Sapphire Chèvre w/BGHW
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day and thanks for letting me share [emoji8]



Congratulations! It's beautiful!


----------



## rwy_ma

Hi all, thank you so much for all the lovely comments [emoji8] Here are some pics that I just took this morning:


----------



## Txoceangirl

rwy_ma said:


> Hi all, thank you so much for all the lovely comments [emoji8] Here are some pics that I just took this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606253
> 
> View attachment 3606250
> View attachment 3606251


Gorgeous!  You must be thrilled!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

rwy_ma said:


> Hi all, thank you so much for all the lovely comments [emoji8] Here are some pics that I just took this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606253
> 
> View attachment 3606250
> View attachment 3606251



This is sooo pretty!


----------



## rwy_ma

Txoceangirl said:


> Gorgeous!  You must be thrilled!



Thank you [emoji847] I was so happy and couldn't really sleep last night [emoji28]


----------



## periogirl28

rwy_ma said:


> Thank you [emoji847] I was so happy and couldn't really sleep last night [emoji28]



Congrats! It's always exciting when an SO arrives.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Love_Couture

rwy_ma said:


> View attachment 3605682
> 
> Valentine's Day surprise from my SAs [emoji7] she is finally arrived after 297 days!
> 
> B30 Blue Paon with Blue Sapphire Chèvre w/BGHW
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day and thanks for letting me share [emoji8]



Extremely beautiful. Congratulations! [emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## QuelleFromage

There's hope for everyone - got a call from Paris and my SO from spring 2015 has arrived! Ironically I was sitting at Heathrow about to leave the EU when I got the call, or I would have been on the Eurostar in a heartbeat 
I'll be able to pick it up soon and will do a reveal....it's a pretty simple design, a Togo sellier K32 in Noir with Rouge H lining and brushed PHW 
Total wait time approximately 22 months and change


----------



## EmileH

QuelleFromage said:


> There's hope for everyone - got a call from Paris and my SO from spring 2015 has arrived! Ironically I was sitting at Heathrow about to leave the EU when I got the call, or I would have been on the Eurostar in a heartbeat
> I'll be able to pick it up soon and will do a reveal....it's a pretty simple design, a Togo sellier K32 in Noir with Rouge H lining and brushed PHW
> Total wait time approximately 22 months and change



Congratulations. But oh my goodness. I would have thought that was a simple request.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations. But oh my goodness. I would have thought that was a simple request.


So would I! Maybe it was the sellier piece. I've asked my SA for photos as you never know if you got the exact specs. I'll be happy to have a black 32 anyway and surely they got the black part right....


----------



## EmileH

QuelleFromage said:


> So would I! Maybe it was the sellier piece. I've asked my SA for photos as you never know if you got the exact specs. I'll be happy to have a black 32 anyway and surely they got the black part right....



I was thinking that it would be good to ask for photos. I'd hate to fly over there to find a bag that was completely off from what I ordered. But I think my SA is pretty on the ball and would let me know that.

Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> There's hope for everyone - got a call from Paris and my SO from spring 2015 has arrived! Ironically I was sitting at Heathrow about to leave the EU when I got the call, or I would have been on the Eurostar in a heartbeat
> I'll be able to pick it up soon and will do a reveal....it's a pretty simple design, a Togo sellier K32 in Noir with Rouge H lining and brushed PHW
> Total wait time approximately 22 months and change



Sounds perfect, you've certainly been patient. Never waited that long! [emoji173]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> There's hope for everyone - got a call from Paris and my SO from spring 2015 has arrived! Ironically I was sitting at Heathrow about to leave the EU when I got the call, or I would have been on the Eurostar in a heartbeat
> I'll be able to pick it up soon and will do a reveal....it's a pretty simple design, a Togo sellier K32 in Noir with Rouge H lining and brushed PHW
> Total wait time approximately 22 months and change


Wow this will be awesome to see... always wondered what togo sellier looks like. I see it offered but thought it was a legend....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rwy_ma said:


> Hi all, thank you so much for all the lovely comments [emoji8] Here are some pics that I just took this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606253
> 
> View attachment 3606250
> View attachment 3606251


Such a stunning SO darling!!! Turned out fantastic and that spine!!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations. But oh my goodness. I would have thought that was a simple request.



Sounds divine!!!! Can't wait to see!!!!   Congrats!!! What a wait.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow this will be awesome to see... always wondered what togo sellier looks like. I see it offered but thought it was a legend....



Same here. I didn't think they offered Togo sellier.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Going to pick up my SO soon. 
K28
Epsom sellier
Rouge casaque interior
Nior exterior 
PGHW. 


What do you all think? This was placed back in December 2015 I believe.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Same here. I didn't think they offered Togo sellier.


I know they offer it but I've just never seen one


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Going to pick up my SO soon.
> K28
> Epsom sellier
> Rouge casaque interior
> Nior exterior
> PGHW.
> 
> 
> What do you all think? This was placed back in December 2015 I believe.


What's not to love dear??? Sounds classic!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

rwy_ma said:


> Hi all, thank you so much for all the lovely comments [emoji8] Here are some pics that I just took this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606253
> 
> View attachment 3606250
> View attachment 3606251



Oh my gawd *squeeal* this is gorgeous! BP chevre always keeps me guessing.... it can look so dark in some lighting but so bright and cheery in others (like in these pics)!! Thank you so much for posting


----------



## MsHermesAU

QuelleFromage said:


> There's hope for everyone - got a call from Paris and my SO from spring 2015 has arrived! Ironically I was sitting at Heathrow about to leave the EU when I got the call, or I would have been on the Eurostar in a heartbeat
> I'll be able to pick it up soon and will do a reveal....it's a pretty simple design, a Togo sellier K32 in Noir with Rouge H lining and brushed PHW
> Total wait time approximately 22 months and change



It will be stunning and totally worth the wait! I'm seen pics of a few other togo sellier Ks before and they are amazing! So excited for you


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> There's hope for everyone - got a call from Paris and my SO from spring 2015 has arrived! Ironically I was sitting at Heathrow about to leave the EU when I got the call, or I would have been on the Eurostar in a heartbeat [emoji2]
> I'll be able to pick it up soon and will do a reveal....it's a pretty simple design, a Togo sellier K32 in Noir with Rouge H lining and brushed PHW [emoji813]
> Total wait time approximately 22 months and change


So happy for you qf 
Finally  it has arrived


----------



## bagidiotic

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Going to pick up my SO soon.
> K28
> Epsom sellier
> Rouge casaque interior
> Nior exterior
> PGHW.
> 
> 
> What do you all think? This was placed back in December 2015 I believe.


It's your  choices and creations 
Must be gorgeous 
Quickly  pick it up


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow this will be awesome to see... always wondered what togo sellier looks like. I see it offered but thought it was a legend....



Not a SO, but here is my 11 YO k32 Togo sellier in potiron!  I bought it pre-loved from a wonderful tPFer () and it still looks new!  It has held its shape beautifully!  QF's K will be stunning!

To stay on topic, placed my SO October 11 so currently at the 4 month mark.  My last two have been around 6 months so.....hopefully May or June!





!


----------



## EmileH

hopiko said:


> Not a SO, but here is my 11 YO k32 Togo sellier in potiron!  I bought it pre-loved from a wonderful tPFer () and it still looks new!  It has held its shape beautifully!  QF's K will be stunning!
> 
> To stay on topic, placed my SO October 11 so currently at the 4 month mark.  My last two have been around 6 months so.....hopefully May or June!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607263
> 
> !



Beautiful bag. I still think potiron is the best orange. 

You give me hope. I placed my order in early November and I'll be going back to Paris in April so that's 5 months [emoji51]

If not I'll have to fly back over the summer which is fine. I'll take the opportunity to spend a few days in the summer when I usually don't travel to Europe.


----------



## csetcos

rwy_ma said:


> Hi all, thank you so much for all the lovely comments [emoji8] Here are some pics that I just took this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606253
> 
> View attachment 3606250
> View attachment 3606251



Thanks for posting these! Looks so different in the daytime!  Beautiful!



QuelleFromage said:


> There's hope for everyone - got a call from Paris and my SO from spring 2015 has arrived! Ironically I was sitting at Heathrow about to leave the EU when I got the call, or I would have been on the Eurostar in a heartbeat
> I'll be able to pick it up soon and will do a reveal....it's a pretty simple design, a Togo sellier K32 in Noir with Rouge H lining and brushed PHW
> Total wait time approximately 22 months and change



Yay!!! I'm surprised this is taking so long! I think you are right that it must be the Togo sellier that makes this take longer!



hopiko said:


> To stay on topic, placed my SO October 11 so currently at the 4 month mark.  My last two have been around 6 months so.....hopefully May or June!!



I'm also somehow hoping for 6 months!!! Mine was really simple- a Togo ask, so I'm [emoji1374] that speeds things up!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

rwy_ma said:


> Hi all, thank you so much for all the lovely comments [emoji8] Here are some pics that I just took this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606253
> 
> View attachment 3606250
> View attachment 3606251



*CONGRATS! V pretty!*


----------



## GNIPPOHS

QuelleFromage said:


> There's hope for everyone - got a call from Paris and my SO from spring 2015 has arrived! Ironically I was sitting at Heathrow about to leave the EU when I got the call, or I would have been on the Eurostar in a heartbeat
> I'll be able to pick it up soon and will do a reveal....it's a pretty simple design, a Togo sellier K32 in Noir with Rouge H lining and brushed PHW
> Total wait time approximately 22 months and change



Ooo congrats QuelleFromage! Sounds fantastic, cannot wait to see your reveal! I have also placed a SO for a togo sellier but in a smaller size.. still waiting..............


----------



## cavluv

rwy_ma said:


> Hi all, thank you so much for all the lovely comments [emoji8] Here are some pics that I just took this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606253
> 
> View attachment 3606250
> View attachment 3606251



Wow what a great color...I love it in chèvre! Such a beautiful bag...hope you're loving it!!!


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> There's hope for everyone - got a call from Paris and my SO from spring 2015 has arrived! Ironically I was sitting at Heathrow about to leave the EU when I got the call, or I would have been on the Eurostar in a heartbeat
> I'll be able to pick it up soon and will do a reveal....it's a pretty simple design, a Togo sellier K32 in Noir with Rouge H lining and brushed PHW
> Total wait time approximately 22 months and change



Of course it arrives when you're leaving the continent!! I can't wait to see how it turned out and am really looking forward to pics of the structure and hardware. Major congrats and hope you see her soon!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow this will be awesome to see... always wondered what togo sellier looks like. I see it offered but thought it was a legend....



I'm excited as it will be my only 32 (I am letting the So Flash go) and it will have more structure than a retourné. 



MsHermesAU said:


> It will be stunning and totally worth the wait! I'm seen pics of a few other togo sellier Ks before and they are amazing! So excited for you



I know! When I made the decision (I couldn't get chèvre for some reason) it took me forever to research the Togo sellier. I love how it's just a bit softer, but not as soft as sellier mou, and plus in Togo you get a tougher leather than box or sombrero, so it should be a reasonably practical bag 



bagidiotic said:


> So happy for you qf
> Finally  it has arrived



Yaaasssss!!  thank you!!



hopiko said:


> Not a SO, but here is my 11 YO k32 Togo sellier in potiron!  I bought it pre-loved from a wonderful tPFer () and it still looks new!  It has held its shape beautifully!  QF's K will be stunning!
> 
> To stay on topic, placed my SO October 11 so currently at the 4 month mark.  My last two have been around 6 months so.....hopefully May or June!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607263
> 
> !



Thanks for posting this. I was about to post a photo just to show it's not a myth 



GNIPPOHS said:


> Ooo congrats QuelleFromage! Sounds fantastic, cannot wait to see your reveal! I have also placed a SO for a togo sellier but in a smaller size.. still waiting..............



I think it would be beautiful in a smaller size. I have a chèvre sellier 28 on order as well.



cavluv said:


> Of course it arrives when you're leaving the continent!! I can't wait to see how it turned out and am really looking forward to pics of the structure and hardware. Major congrats and hope you see her soon!!



I could not believe I was at Heathrow when I got the call! Figures! But I will be back soon enough.....like before next price increase


----------



## Gina123

rwy_ma said:


> Hi all, thank you so much for all the lovely comments [emoji8] Here are some pics that I just took this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3606253
> 
> View attachment 3606250
> View attachment 3606251



Stunning! Many congrats!!![emoji7][emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## birkinmary

My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.


----------



## babybaby2011

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Going to pick up my SO soon.
> K28
> Epsom sellier
> Rouge casaque interior
> Nior exterior
> PGHW.
> 
> 
> What do you all think? This was placed back in December 2015 I believe.



It is the same combo my SO but I didn't hear any info my baby [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516


OOOH she's gorgeous Mary.... Congrats!!! Please post more pics!!!!! is she the infamous togo sellier?


----------



## bagidiotic

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516


Wow 8mths for this beauty 

Congrats


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## csetcos

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516



Just beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing with all of us!!! 

I always love the little cute clochette with SO bags- yours is especially darling [emoji8]


----------



## ayc

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516


omg! gorgeous!  congrats!
please more pics


----------



## hopiko

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516


Gorgeous!  RG with PHW is amazing!  GM piping and interior....wow!  Congrats!


----------



## Hermezzy

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516


Wow....i gasped....this is just perfect.  The colors, the leather, the HW...it's all so very perfect! CONGRATS!


----------



## tabbi001

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516



It's so beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## sparklyprincess

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516



Love this!! 

My SO is the reverse of yours. Gris Mouette Sellier Kelly with Rouge Grenat interior and brushed Gold HW [emoji4]


----------



## lanit

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516


Its gorgeous Bkm! Congrats and


----------



## MsHermesAU

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516


Beautiful SO! Is it sellier though? It looks like retourne in your photo?


----------



## bagidiotic

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516


Sellier?
But this picture  shows  piping  of retourne  style


----------



## GNIPPOHS

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516



*Gorgeous birkinmary congrats!!! Believe its a retourne? RG is such an elegant red, and love the brushed phw combi! *


----------



## birkinmary

Israeli_Flava said:


> OOOH she's gorgeous Mary.... Congrats!!! Please post more pics!!!!! is she the infamous togo sellier?


Hi IF! It was a slip of the tongue as it was intended to be a sellier, of course it's a retourne, I'm glad you like it, I'll post more pics later.


----------



## birkinmary

bagidiotic said:


> Wow 8mths for this beauty
> 
> Congrats





csetcos said:


> Just beautiful!!! Thank you for sharing with all of us!!!
> 
> I always love the little cute clochette with SO bags- yours is especially darling [emoji8]





ayc said:


> omg! gorgeous!  congrats!
> please more pics





hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!  RG with PHW is amazing!  GM piping and interior....wow!  Congrats!





Thank you all for your nice comments, I'm super happy with it


----------



## birkinmary

Hermezzy said:


> Wow....i gasped....this is just perfect.  The colors, the leather, the HW...it's all so very perfect! CONGRATS!





tabbi001 said:


> It's so beautiful!!! Congrats!



thank you so much


----------



## birkinmary

sparklyprincess said:


> Love this!!
> 
> My SO is the reverse of yours. Gris Mouette Sellier Kelly with Rouge Grenat interior and brushed Gold HW [emoji4]



That combo is going to be a stunner, I can't wait to see pictures of it!


----------



## birkinmary

lanit said:


> Its gorgeous Bkm! Congrats and



Hi dearest L! Thank you so much, hope everything is fine at your end.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516



Stunning!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## birkinmary

MsHermesAU said:


> Beautiful SO! Is it sellier though? It looks like retourne in your photo?





bagidiotic said:


> Sellier?
> But this picture  shows  piping  of retourne  style





GNIPPOHS said:


> *Gorgeous birkinmary congrats!!! Believe its a retourne? RG is such an elegant red, and love the brushed phw combi! *




Yes, it was a slip of the tongue as it was originally intended to be a sellier (which was only possible in Epson) and I changed to retourne in the last moment... you're so quick, ladies!!! ​


----------



## GNIPPOHS

birkinmary said:


> Yes, it was a slip of the tongue as it was originally intended to be a sellier (which was only possible in Epson) and I changed to retourne in the last moment... you're so quick, ladies!!! ​



Your store didnt allow togo sellier? Anyway turned out even better in retourne style with the GM constrast piping, love it!


----------



## bagidiotic

birkinmary said:


> Yes, it was a slip of the tongue as it was originally intended to be a sellier (which was only possible in Epson) and I changed to retourne in the last moment... you're so quick, ladies!!! [emoji2]​


Equally  beautiful regardless  style


----------



## periogirl28

periogirl28 said:


> Assuming you get through, they will just say it is in the system. Even in the FSH leather office, they don't seem to get status updates on your order so I do not think it is your SA being deliberately vague.



Omg I am quoting myself bec now I get photos as a status update for my bag. It's incredible! No, not sharing here. 
Ok need to clarify that it is not a standard SO.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Omg I am quoting myself bec now I get photos as a status update for my bag. It's incredible! No, not sharing here.



It's in progress? And you received photos? How exciting!


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's in progress? And you received photos? How exciting!



Yes for the first time! Almost done by the looks of it!


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> Yes for the first time! Almost done by the looks of it!



Wow!!! 

DH said they do this with cars. I don't remember if he said Ferrari or Porsche. I listen about as intently as he does about Hermes. I thought "yeah right, Hermes will never do that." [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> DH said they do this with cars. I don't remember if he said Ferrari or Porsche. I listen about as intently as he does about Hermes. I thought "yeah right, Hermes will never do that." [emoji23]


Won't be able to sleep tonight!


----------



## eternallove4bag

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516



Just gorgeous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️.. Many congratulations [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Omg I am quoting myself bec now I get photos as a status update for my bag. It's incredible! No, not sharing here.
> Ok need to clarify that it is not a standard SO.


big ol tease ahhahahhaahh


----------



## birkinmary

GNIPPOHS said:


> Your store didnt allow togo sellier? Anyway turned out even better in retourne style with the GM constrast piping, love it!


They only offered sellier in Epson this time but ITA with you, it turned out great in retourne with contrast piping


----------



## birkinmary

eternallove4bag said:


> Just gorgeous [emoji173]️[emoji173]️.. Many congratulations [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

I just realized that my SO 28 Kelly is black with rouge vif stitching. Going to see it tmr, but I'm really having my doubts here. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## bagidiotic

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I just realized that my SO 28 Kelly is black with rouge vif stitching. Going to see it tmr, but I'm really having my doubts here. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


It's finally here
You chose it
Why doubtful?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I just realized that my SO 28 Kelly is black with rouge vif stitching. Going to see it tmr, but I'm really having my doubts here. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


Did you mean it to have tone on tone stitching?


----------



## Giuliana

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I just realized that my SO 28 Kelly is black with rouge vif stitching. Going to see it tmr, but I'm really having my doubts here. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]


I assume they chose the stitching color. Sounds like it could be very pretty, but not if you wanted this to be a neutral bag.


----------



## prepster

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I just realized that my SO 28 Kelly is black with rouge vif stitching. Going to see it tmr, but I'm really having my doubts here. [emoji30][emoji30][emoji30]





Stop worrying, and please don't let anyone else upset you either, you'll take away all of the joy for yourself.   (Why do we do this to ourselves? )  It will be very beautiful I'm sure, and will highlight the sculptural lines of the Kelly. Here's a Peugeot with black leather/red stitching.  It is understated but quite striking. Did you do a Rouge Vif lining?

Many Hermes tPFers have ordered contrast stitching on their bags and I've noticed that everyone raves during their reveals.  No doubt yours will be equally lovely!


----------



## EmileH

Red stitching would make me very unhappy. 

I have a question: we are seeing a lot of bags arrive with contrast stitching that was not ordered. I noticed in the diagrams on the special order configurations sheet that the option with contrast lining had contrast stitching. Does this mean that contrast stitching is mandatory? Is that why it keeps showing up?

I ask because I'm going back to Paris soon and if they have the color bag that I want in stock I might just take it and not wait for a SO that I don't like.


----------



## bagidiotic

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Red stitching would make me very unhappy.
> 
> I have a question: we are seeing a lot of bags arrive with contrast stitching that was not ordered. I noticed in the diagrams on the special order configurations sheet that the option with contrast lining had contrast stitching. Does this mean that contrast stitching is mandatory? Is that why it keeps showing up?
> 
> I ask because I'm going back to Paris soon and if they have the color bag that I want in stock I might just take it and not wait for a SO that I don't like.


Not mandatory
You have a choice to choose stitching colour


----------



## QuelleFromage

Neither contrast stitching nor contrast piping are mandatory - you can have just interior, just interior/straps/handles, etc. 
SAs sometimes note orders inaccurately, sometimes things get lost in translation, sometimes the artisans are feeling mischievous, etc.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

I never told my SA that I wanted red stitching because I wanted it to be a neutral bag. That is why I'm a little bumped out here. I didn't realize this until I asked for the specs. Going to fly all the way to Vegas to see the bag and I just want to cry. [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## EmileH

QuelleFromage said:


> Neither contrast stitching nor contrast piping are mandatory - you can have just interior, just interior/straps/handles, etc.
> SAs sometimes note orders inaccurately, sometimes things get lost in translation, sometimes the artisans are feeling mischievous, etc.



Thanks for answering. Those darn mischievous artisans. If they have the color I want I'm just going to take it. A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush especially with Hermes.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

prepster said:


> View attachment 3615204
> 
> Stop worrying, and please don't let anyone else upset you either, you'll take away all of the joy for yourself.   (Why do we do this to ourselves? )  It will be very beautiful I'm sure, and will highlight the sculptural lines of the Kelly. Here's a Peugeot with black leather/red stitching.  It is understated but quite striking. Did you do a Rouge Vif lining?
> 
> Many Hermes tPFers have ordered contrast stitching on their bags and I've noticed that everyone raves during their reveals.  No doubt yours will be equally lovely!



It is rouge vif stitching with rouge casaque lining. Never told my SA to do that. I'm a little unhappy because I didn't order that. I realize I'm a person that like very neutral things or things that last forever. This doesn't sound like a forever bag to me.


----------



## EmileH

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I never told my SA that I wanted red stitching because I wanted it to be a neutral bag. That is why I'm a little bumped out here. I didn't realize this until I asked for the specs. Going to fly all the way to Vegas to see the bag and I just want to cry. [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]



I'm so sorry. This is the nightmare that I fear. Can she send you a photo? 

If one wants contrast stitching of course that's fine. I wanted a more elegant and not a sporty look for mine so I think I would turn it down with contrast stitching. And I would be flying to Paris. I know that my SA ordered no contrast stitching so let's hope the artisans behave.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

periogirl28 said:


> Did you mean it to have tone on tone stitching?



What does tone on tone stitching?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

prepster said:


> View attachment 3615204
> 
> Stop worrying, and please don't let anyone else upset you either, you'll take away all of the joy for yourself.   (Why do we do this to ourselves? )  It will be very beautiful I'm sure, and will highlight the sculptural lines of the Kelly. Here's a Peugeot with black leather/red stitching.  It is understated but quite striking. Did you do a Rouge Vif lining?
> 
> Many Hermes tPFers have ordered contrast stitching on their bags and I've noticed that everyone raves during their reveals.  No doubt yours will be equally lovely!



+1.. some of us love contrast stitching... others dont...  go take a look and you might fall in love


----------



## GNIPPOHS

periogirl28 said:


> Omg I am quoting myself bec now I get photos as a status update for my bag. It's incredible! No, not sharing here.
> Ok need to clarify that it is not a standard SO.



Big congrats periogirl, how special and exciting to follow the progress


----------



## prepster

Jhoshopgirl said:


> It is rouge vif stitching with rouge casaque lining. Never told my SA to do that. I'm a little unhappy because I didn't order that. I realize I'm a person that like very neutral things or things that last forever. This doesn't sound like a forever bag to me.



It will be fine....life is good....stop stressing and enjoy your trip!


----------



## periogirl28

GNIPPOHS said:


> Big congrats periogirl, how special and exciting to follow the progress


Thank you so much! ❤


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Jhoshopgirl said:


> What does tone on tone stitching?


Means matching stitching which makes it disappear into the leather. It isn't always the exact same colour. Just read through the above posts. In this case I agree with you. If you wanted a more under the radar and elegant look then perhaps red stitching may not be acceptable. View it first then maybe have a chat with the SA and SM if it still bothers you.


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Omg I am quoting myself bec now I get photos as a status update for my bag. It's incredible! No, not sharing here. [emoji2]
> Ok need to clarify that it is not a standard SO.


Feeling  anxious 
Hehe


----------



## Notorious Pink

prepster said:


> View attachment 3615204
> 
> Stop worrying, and please don't let anyone else upset you either, you'll take away all of the joy for yourself.   (Why do we do this to ourselves? )  It will be very beautiful I'm sure, and will highlight the sculptural lines of the Kelly. Here's a Peugeot with black leather/red stitching.  It is understated but quite striking. Did you do a Rouge Vif lining?
> 
> Many Hermes tPFers have ordered contrast stitching on their bags and I've noticed that everyone raves during their reveals.  No doubt yours will be equally lovely!





Jhoshopgirl said:


> I never told my SA that I wanted red stitching because I wanted it to be a neutral bag. That is why I'm a little bumped out here. I didn't realize this until I asked for the specs. Going to fly all the way to Vegas to see the bag and I just want to cry. [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]



I'm so sorry that it's not what you wanted Jhoshopgirl but I do hope you see it. Prepster, that photo is droolworthy!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Jhoshopgirl said:


> It is rouge vif stitching with rouge casaque lining. Never told my SA to do that. I'm a little unhappy because I didn't order that. I realize I'm a person that like very neutral things or things that last forever. This doesn't sound like a forever bag to me.


I understand that's very upsetting, but it may turn out wonderfully. Sometimes contrast stitching is only visible close up and gives you a classic bag from a few feet away. Rouge vif and black may blend more than you think. Fingers crossed that you love it.
For all I know my new SO has red stitching too as it has a red interior - I specified black specifically, and black in the interior as well to contrast against the red -  but again those mischievous and apparently opinionated artisans.......


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I never told my SA that I wanted red stitching because I wanted it to be a neutral bag. That is why I'm a little bumped out here. I didn't realize this until I asked for the specs. Going to fly all the way to Vegas to see the bag and I just want to cry. [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


Hmmmm... I had the same thing happen to my bag and coincidentally.... flew to Vegas. Maybe same SA. Same "lost in translation"... my SA is detail challenged. I had a feeling something was going to go wrong. Fortunately for me, I loved the mistake. Keep an open mind. As mentioned by QF, the stitching is sometimes not so obvious. Please don't cry. Hugs to you.


----------



## Shiva2009

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmm... I had the same thing happen to my bag and coincidentally.... flew to Vegas. Maybe same SA. Same "lost in translation"... my SA is detail challenged. I had a feeling something was going to go wrong. Fortunately for me, I loved the mistake. Keep an open mind. As mentioned by QF, the stitching is sometimes not so obvious. Please don't cry. Hugs to you.


Interesting! Same happened to me! Not only it was PHW instead of GHW which I found out was my SA mistake, they has decided to add contest stitching which was really not what I wanted ! I declined first but after a week changed my mind and got it! Not  my favorite bag but hey could not let go since it was chevre


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shiva2009 said:


> Interesting! Same happened to me! Not only it was PHW instead of GHW which I found out was my SA mistake, they has decided to add contest stitching which was really not what I wanted ! I declined first but after a week changed my mind and got it! Not  my favorite bag but hey could not let go since it was chevre


The hardware thing is super serious to me! I really feel bad for u!!!! I do understand taking the bag in the end but I would have cried. Literally. hugs


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I will say, in my SA defense, I did request contract stitching on my bag.... it just arrived with the wrong COLOR stitching. Maybe it was Paris who changed it and maybe she didn't make an error. Either way, I AM HAPPY... fortunately, for me.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmm... I had the same thing happen to my bag and coincidentally.... flew to Vegas. Maybe same SA. Same "lost in translation"... my SA is detail challenged. I had a feeling something was going to go wrong. Fortunately for me, I loved the mistake. Keep an open mind. As mentioned by QF, the stitching is sometimes not so obvious. Please don't cry. Hugs to you.



Thank you so much for your kind words. I'm going to see it tonight. Fingers cross that it is too my liking. I really just wanted a classic bag with a little color in the inside.


----------



## mp4

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. I'm going to see it tonight. Fingers cross that it is too my liking. I really just wanted a classic bag with a little color in the inside.



How did it go dear?  I hope the stitching turned out to be a happy surprise!!!


----------



## rosebud_7

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words. I'm going to see it tonight. Fingers cross that it is too my liking. I really just wanted a classic bag with a little color in the inside.



If I may include my experience and advice.....and I just caught up on this thread after being on both ban and temptation island for the last couple of months!!!

My first SO came back wrong, for those of you who may remember from a little over a year ago.  I had ordered a  K25 with black Chevre exterior, menthe interior, and brushed PHW....my ultimate dream bag.  And imagine the looks across the entire boutique when my SA unveiled her, and it had brushed GHW.  I held back the tears (until that night), my SA fought the tears, the SM fought the tears even!  I tried the bag on, walked around the boutique for about an hour.  and told them I needed to think about it.  They totally understood.  I am NOT and GHW girl.  I can appreciate it, but it is not my style.  I went back to the boutique two more times to look at it over the next 10 days  to look at it.  They couldn't send it back to Paris, they couldn't remake it, and menthe was not being offered that next round.  Ultimately, I decided to take it, and I am SO happy I did.  It is still the only gold piece I have, and even though the hardware was a mistake, I do truly love the bag and it is a forever piece.

So, my advice is, don't get yourself worked up too bad.  It's a bag, albeit an expensive purchase, and I have no doubt that even with contrast stitching, it will be a gorgeous piece you will enjoy for years to come.  black with red is a true classic that will never go out of style and you'll be able to match her to everything!   That being said, there is nothing wrong with passing if it is truly not what you want, but speaking from someone who took a mistake on a SO anyway, I think you'll be happy either way if you keep an open mind!  Best of luck dear and let us know what you decide!!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

mp4 said:


> How did it go dear?  I hope the stitching turned out to be a happy surprise!!!



Getting off the plane now to see the bag. Fingers cross!!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

rosebud_7 said:


> If I may include my experience and advice.....and I just caught up on this thread after being on both ban and temptation island for the last couple of months!!!
> 
> My first SO came back wrong, for those of you who may remember from a little over a year ago.  I had ordered a  K25 with black Chevre exterior, menthe interior, and brushed PHW....my ultimate dream bag.  And imagine the looks across the entire boutique when my SA unveiled her, and it had brushed GHW.  I held back the tears (until that night), my SA fought the tears, the SM fought the tears even!  I tried the bag on, walked around the boutique for about an hour.  and told them I needed to think about it.  They totally understood.  I am NOT and GHW girl.  I can appreciate it, but it is not my style.  I went back to the boutique two more times to look at it over the next 10 days  to look at it.  They couldn't send it back to Paris, they couldn't remake it, and menthe was not being offered that next round.  Ultimately, I decided to take it, and I am SO happy I did.  It is still the only gold piece I have, and even though the hardware was a mistake, I do truly love the bag and it is a forever piece.
> 
> So, my advice is, don't get yourself worked up too bad.  It's a bag, albeit an expensive purchase, and I have no doubt that even with contrast stitching, it will be a gorgeous piece you will enjoy for years to come.  black with red is a true classic that will never go out of style and you'll be able to match her to everything!   That being said, there is nothing wrong with passing if it is truly not what you want, but speaking from someone who took a mistake on a SO anyway, I think you'll be happy either way if you keep an open mind!  Best of luck dear and let us know what you decide!!



Thank you rosebud. I'll try to keep an open mind right now. Still trying to get off the plane. Will keep everyone inform.


----------



## kath00

My mistake a few years ago was that I wanted Rose Tyrien togo and the SA DECIDED on her own accord to change it to Rose Confetti epsom (because she thought togo 35 would be too heavy for me)!!!  I could not believe it.  She was so excited when she called me a week later to tell me that she put in my order and listed what she had done.  I almost died.  I was sooo upset.  I talked to her and SM and they said it was too late to change the order!  What a joke.  It took almost 3 years (2y 8mo) for me to ultimately get the bag so clearly it had not started production that minute.  I did NOT like the bag when I got it because RC is NOT a true pink.  I took it anyway but it left a bitter taste in my mouth.  I sadly ended up selling the bag after having it sit in my closet for 3 months.  

Anyway, my SO that I am waiting for now is from a different store, I took a friend along, and I made the SA write it down on a piece of paper even though she said they don't do that. I am still waiting on it (once again going on over 2 years for etain with rubis interior) but I am hoping it will come out correct.  H is way too casual in how they do this process and I feel that they have little respect for customers and their money.  These bags are $12,000+ !!!  More than a nice car!  And yet they are just like, here it is, take it or leave it.

I will let everyone know when my bag finally comes in...  but for the folks who didn't get the perfect bag, I would say keep it, sit on it, think about it, because you may end up loving it.  BUT if you don't the option to sell is always there.


----------



## LadyCupid

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Thank you rosebud. I'll try to keep an open mind right now. Still trying to get off the plane. Will keep everyone inform.


Can't wait to read your update. Post some pics too if you can. i hope all will be well.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Nahreen

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516



Congratulations to a beautiful bag.


----------



## Nahreen

It is sad to read the posts where SOs that have been ordered have arrived with wrong specifications. I know it is very special to be offered the opportunity to custom order a bag and many of you have to wait several years for the bag. These bags are too expensive for them to mess up the order so they should strive to have a good system set up to handle these orders as to avoid mistakes.


----------



## bagidiotic

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Getting off the plane now to see the bag. Fingers cross!!


All the best
Hopefully after seeing it
It will brighten you up


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!


----------



## HerLuv

Congrats to a happy ending Jshopgirl. It is stunning. How long was the wait?


----------



## MommyDaze

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


It's gorgeous!  Classic with a twist. It is timeless for sure. Enjoy!


----------



## Love_Couture

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!]



Beautiful [emoji173] Very glad that it works out! Congratulations to your new SO!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



I love the contrast stiching on this bag.[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]Congrats!


----------



## mp4

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



Excellent decision!!!  It is lovely!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## LadyCupid

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


I am glad to hear that you are ok with the contrast stitching. I actually love it too. Makes it very very unique. Congrats.


----------



## chica727

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


Its absolutely gorgeous. It reminds me of Louboutin.


----------



## bagidiotic

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


Happy ending 
Beautiful  indeed 
Love how the stitching  outlined it


----------



## periogirl28

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


Congrats! I am glad you are happy with it! ❤


----------



## csetcos

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



Oh this is just gorgeous! Totally reminds me of prepster's photo. I'm so glad this worked out for you!!! [emoji173]


----------



## EmileH

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



Glad it worked out for you. Congratulations.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tabbi001

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



Yey!!! So happy for you that you loved your SO


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



Congratulations! Your bag is so beautiful! So glad that you love it too!!


----------



## scndlslv

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


She is SO stunning!  Very happy for you!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

rosebud_7 said:


> If I may include my experience and advice.....and I just caught up on this thread after being on both ban and temptation island for the last couple of months!!!
> 
> My first SO came back wrong, for those of you who may remember from a little over a year ago.  I had ordered a  K25 with black Chevre exterior, menthe interior, and brushed PHW....my ultimate dream bag.  And imagine the looks across the entire boutique when my SA unveiled her, and it had brushed GHW.  I held back the tears (until that night), my SA fought the tears, the SM fought the tears even!  I tried the bag on, walked around the boutique for about an hour.  and told them I needed to think about it.  They totally understood.  I am NOT and GHW girl.  I can appreciate it, but it is not my style.  I went back to the boutique two more times to look at it over the next 10 days  to look at it.  They couldn't send it back to Paris, they couldn't remake it, and menthe was not being offered that next round.  Ultimately, I decided to take it, and I am SO happy I did.  It is still the only gold piece I have, and even though the hardware was a mistake, I do truly love the bag and it is a forever piece.
> 
> So, my advice is, don't get yourself worked up too bad.  It's a bag, albeit an expensive purchase, and I have no doubt that even with contrast stitching, it will be a gorgeous piece you will enjoy for years to come.  black with red is a true classic that will never go out of style and you'll be able to match her to everything!   That being said, there is nothing wrong with passing if it is truly not what you want, but speaking from someone who took a mistake on a SO anyway, I think you'll be happy either way if you keep an open mind!  Best of luck dear and let us know what you decide!!



My SA told me this exact story recently about "another client" as I was making my SO a few months ago. Same bag characteristics with wrong hardware. This just stinks -- I realize it's just a bag (that's my attitude as well), but the expectations can be high especially when you put a lot of effort in coming up with a combo, so unveiling something like this would just be so disappointing. It sounds like you've made the best of it and that is working out for you and your collection -- so glad for you!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



I think it looks much better with the contrast stitching. So glad you decided to keep it! This is a true classic!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


*I think it looks awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATS DEAR!!!!!*


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



Wow - I love this!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## mrs.posh

Jhoshopgirl said:


> It is rouge vif stitching with rouge casaque lining. Never told my SA to do that. I'm a little unhappy because I didn't order that. I realize I'm a person that like very neutral things or things that last forever. This doesn't sound like a forever bag to me.



I think if you didn't choose the stitching specifically the artisan chooses it for you...


----------



## QuelleFromage

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


I think it's beautiful and quite special. Think of all the work to do contrast stitch on a sellier. Plus it looks like a special order even before you open it.


----------



## audreylita

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's beautiful and quite special. Think of all the work to do contrast stitch on a sellier. Plus it looks like a special order even before you open it.


yes!!!!


----------



## ayc

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


OMG its gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Thank you all for your help!!! I really appreciate everyone's input and kindness. 

You all are the very best!!!


----------



## hopiko

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


Gorgeous!  I think the stitching makes the bag very special and looks wonderful!  Enjoy her!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovEmAll

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



Beautiful!  So happy you liked it and got it.


----------



## Hermezzy

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


I think this is absolutely gorgeous.  Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful piece...


----------



## lulilu

I love contrast stitching and this one looks very chic and dressy.  I got white stitching on my first SO -- a black 35B -- years ago.  Still love it, but it is very casual IMO.


----------



## kath00

Nahreen said:


> It is sad to read the posts where SOs that have been ordered have arrived with wrong specifications. I know it is very special to be offered the opportunity to custom order a bag and many of you have to wait several years for the bag. These bags are too expensive for them to mess up the order so they should strive to have a good system set up to handle these orders as to avoid mistakes.



I agree 100%.  Mine was written on a white cocktail napkin (that they put my champagne glass on).  Totally terrifying, to be honest!  This process should be taken way more seriously by the employees at H.


----------



## westcoastgal

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


I think it looks beautiful. Unique.


----------



## tonkamama

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


It's gorgeous and timeless...  congrats


----------



## tonkamama

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's beautiful and quite special. Think of all the work to do contrast stitch on a sellier. Plus it looks like a special order even before you open it.


To me, SO should be special with some details


----------



## floflo

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



Your SO is very pretty. I ordered a K28 noir Chèvre with rose indiene stitching... I hope it turns out as nice as yours!!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> I think if you didn't choose the stitching specifically the artisan chooses it for you...


No they do not and should not. This is a personal order and the artisan doesn't exert influence in that way. Perhaps they could have clarified with her store before proceeding. In this case we are all very happy that the OP has accepted it and loves it. Not everyone wants an SO to stand out. What if they put in a contrast stitch that you cannot accept? Besides if the stitching was not specified then shouldn't they go with the default to be safe, which for Black is Black.


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> No they do not and should not. This is a personal order and the artisan doesn't exert influence in that way. Perhaps they could have clarified with her store before proceeding. In this case we are all very happy that the OP has accepted it and loves it. Not everyone wants an SO to stand out. What if they put in a contrast stitch that you cannot accept? Besides if the stitching was not specified then shouldn't they go with the default to be safe, which for Black is Black.



Agreed, stitching is specified for each color in the SO book and order form. This year there's only one option for each color, too (there used to be two options for some, for instance with Raisin you could choose Acajou, which is the color of the stitching on the first release of Raisin). So if not specified, stitching should default to this specified color which is usually "ton sur ton" except in the case of Gold, Etoupe, etc. 
That said, we've seen, what two or three SOs now with surprise contrast stitch....pretty odd.


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Agreed, stitching is specified for each color in the SO book and order form. This year there's only one option for each color, too (there used to be two options for some, for instance with Raisin you could choose Acajou, which is the color of the stitching on the first release of Raisin). So if not specified, stitching should default to this specified color which is usually "ton sur ton" except in the case of Gold, Etoupe, etc.
> That said, we've seen, what two or three SOs now with surprise contrast stitch....pretty odd.


Well I am suspecting a mixup. And yes my SA wrote me and specifically asked if Acajou was ok with my Raisin.


----------



## mrs.posh

periogirl28 said:


> No they do not and should not. This is a personal order and the artisan doesn't exert influence in that way. Perhaps they could have clarified with her store before proceeding. In this case we are all very happy that the OP has accepted it and loves it. Not everyone wants an SO to stand out. What if they put in a contrast stitch that you cannot accept? Besides if the stitching was not specified then shouldn't they go with the default to be safe, which for Black is Black.



My last SO I let the artisan choose the stitching as I didn't specify any stitching colour that I want (but I was told about this in advance).
This is one of the reasons why Hermes doesn't let you pay in advance as the finish product is very difficult to visualise with just blocks of swatches put together. Also, SA and Paris would tell you that you don't have to buy the bag if it didn't come as you'd have hoped.

I was interviewed by the "experience team" recently (in person) and one of the things they wanted to know more of is about A La Carte orders.
They did mention that H was going to have a drag-drop visual tool but it didn't go ahead because there would have been hundreds of combinations which required too much work to develop.


----------



## mrs.posh

QuelleFromage said:


> Agreed, stitching is specified for each color in the SO book and order form. This year there's only one option for each color, too (there used to be two options for some, for instance with Raisin you could choose Acajou, which is the color of the stitching on the first release of Raisin). So if not specified, stitching should default to this specified color which is usually "ton sur ton" except in the case of Gold, Etoupe, etc. That said, we've seen, what two or three SOs now with surprise contrast stitch....pretty odd.



My last SO was from Paris and my SA told me the artisan could choose for me.
I will check this on my next SO.


----------



## periogirl28

mrs.posh said:


> My last SO I let the artisan choose the stitching as I didn't specify any stitching colour that I want (but I was told about this in advance).
> This is one of the reasons why Hermes doesn't let you pay in advance as the finish product is very difficult to visualise with just blocks of swatches put together. Also, SA and Paris would tell you that you don't have to buy the bag if it didn't come as you'd have hoped.
> 
> I was interviewed by the "experience team" recently (in person) and one of the things they wanted to know more of is about A La Carte orders.
> They did mention that H was going to have a drag-drop visual tool but it didn't go ahead because there would have been hundreds of combinations which required too much work to develop.



Of course if you decide to let the artisan choose the stitch, that is absolutely your prerogative to decline the bag. I think in this case it was not the OP's choice to do that and I can understand why she would be upset, as it would mean waiting for another SO to be made. Personally I know exactly what I want and never leave the option to chance. If you have been an Hermes customer for a while, I think it gets much easier to visual your SO combination. Perhaps that's why SOs are reserved for longer term customers and only offered after a few years of purchasing. It makes sense doesn't it?


----------



## QuelleFromage

mrs.posh said:


> My last SO was from Paris and my SA told me the artisan could choose for me.
> I will check this on my next SO.


Yes, if you let the artisan choose for you, then of course it's up in the air.  I think the members who have had surprise stitching did not agree to this. My guess would be that a field was not filled out by whomever actually placed the order. Given that orders seems to be variously placed by phone, by conversation, by cocktail napkin, from the trunk, or from a paper form, things undoubtedly get lost in translation.

So far my SOs have been a combination of my choices and my SM/SA's advice - for instance, on the last I was going to have bleu saphir stitching on noir and was advised that cobalt thread will be more visible.  But I haven't yet said "choose for me". 

A craftswoman told me recently that her favorite part of making SOs is that she knows the person's name and what they chose and so has some picture of the eventual owner in her head.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mrs.posh

periogirl28 said:


> Of course if you decide to let the artisan choose the stitch, that is absolutely your prerogative to decline the bag. I think in this case it was not the OP's choice to do that and I can understand why she would be upset, as it would mean waiting for another SO to be made. Personally I know exactly what I want and never leave the option to chance. If you have been an Hermes customer for a while, I think it gets much easier to visual your SO combination. Perhaps that's why SOs are reserved for longer term customers and only offered after a few years of purchasing. It makes sense doesn't it?



I would be upset too if it was not made in the spec that I want. SOs are now more readily available for new/er customers as well. 
A few people from FSH Paris thread who was offered to do A La Carte in Paris (after failed tries of getting a bag).



QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, if you let the artisan choose for you, then of course it's up in the air.  I think the members who have had surprise stitching did not agree to this. My guess would be that a field was not filled out by whomever actually placed the order. Given that orders seems to be variously placed by phone, by conversation, by cocktail napkin, from the trunk, or from a paper form, things undoubtedly get lost in translation.
> 
> So far my SOs have been a combination of my choices and my SM/SA's advice - for instance, on the last I was going to have bleu saphir stitching on noir and was advised that cobalt thread will be more visible.  But I haven't yet said "choose for me".
> 
> A craftswoman told me recently that her favorite part of making SOs is that she knows the person's name and what they chose and so has some picture of the eventual owner in her head.



Blimey - I cant get over with that SO order placed on a napkin! 
I was once given a confirmation of my order which was a screenshot of my order tagged to my name, this gave me comfort that everything is going to be fine. What I have noticed is that it wasn't my SA/SM (or anyone I know from the store) who processed the order - I think he/she is from the main office in Paris where all SO order gets sent to.


----------



## EmileH

mrs.posh said:


> I would be upset too if it was not made in the spec that I want. SOs are now more readily available for new/er customers as well.
> A few people from FSH Paris thread who was offered to do A La Carte in Paris (after failed tries of getting a bag).
> 
> 
> 
> Blimey - I cant get over with that SO order placed on a napkin!
> I was once given a confirmation of my order which was a screenshot of my order tagged to my name, this gave me comfort that everything is going to be fine. What I have noticed is that it wasn't my SA/SM (or anyone I know from the store) who processed the order - I think he/she is from the main office in Paris where all SO order gets sent to.



Actually I think you are referring to me. I bought a bag in a different color than my first choice and was offered a SO as well. But I have been a customer with the same SA for several years. I chose not to get into details in the Paris thread.


----------



## mrs.posh

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Actually I think you are referring to me. I bought a bag in a different color than my first choice and was offered a SO as well. But I have been a customer with the same SA for several years. I chose not to get into details in the Paris thread.



Oh right! Sorry I didn't remember who it was (I would have quoted you) but there were others I think.
Good for you! Same thing happened to me during my most recent visit.


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, if you let the artisan choose for you, then of course it's up in the air.  I think the members who have had surprise stitching did not agree to this. My guess would be that a field was not filled out by whomever actually placed the order. Given that orders seems to be variously placed by phone, by conversation, by cocktail napkin, from the trunk, or from a paper form, things undoubtedly get lost in translation.
> 
> So far my SOs have been a combination of my choices and my SM/SA's advice - for instance, on the last I was going to have bleu saphir stitching on noir and was advised that cobalt thread will be more visible.  But I haven't yet said "choose for me".
> 
> A craftswoman told me recently that her favorite part of making SOs is that she knows the person's name and what they chose and so has some picture of the eventual owner in her head.



I have placed SOs via email in the past because my SA understood that my commitment to my young son and to work didn't always allow me to just drop by the store whenever the window was open. But every possible specification was determined before it was put into the system and we didn't leave anything out. So far, so good.  
This last part is too cute, it would be nice to visualize the various craftspeople who have made my SOs and for this latest, at last I have some details from the pictures I was sent. Perhaps with some luck, I will get to meet this person on collection. Fingers crossed.


----------



## prepster

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Thank you all for your help!!! I really appreciate everyone's input and kindness.
> 
> You all are the very best!!!



Lol, see, told you not to worry.  Congrats on your beautiful new bag!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

prepster said:


> Lol, see, told you not to worry.  Congrats on your beautiful new bag!



 Thank you prepster!!!!


----------



## rosebud_7

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958


Oh this is gorgeous!!!  I love the contrast stitching, it looks so special!  Congrats on such a beautiful piece; so happy you're happy with it!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just got photos from the SA who is handling my SO that just arrived. It's as spec'd, noir Togo sellier K32 with Rouge H interior and brossé PHW. After seeing jhoshopgirl's reveal I was a little disappointed they didn't accidentally do the contrast stitch! 
The SA I placed this order with has left H, which is really too bad as getting information is now like pulling teeth. I'm excited to pick it up, though!


----------



## westcoastgal

I'm


QuelleFromage said:


> Just got photos from the SA who is handling my SO that just arrived. It's as spec'd, noir Togo sellier K32 with Rouge H interior and brossé PHW. After seeing jhoshopgirl's reveal I was a little disappointed they didn't accidentally do the contrast stitch!
> The SA I placed this order with has left H, which is really too bad as getting information is now like pulling teeth. I'm excited to pick it up, though!


I'm sure it will be gorgeous. I hope you get timely info on your order. We all can't wait to see it!


----------



## EmileH

QuelleFromage said:


> Just got photos from the SA who is handling my SO that just arrived. It's as spec'd, noir Togo sellier K32 with Rouge H interior and brossé PHW. After seeing jhoshopgirl's reveal I was a little disappointed they didn't accidentally do the contrast stitch!
> The SA I placed this order with has left H, which is really too bad as getting information is now like pulling teeth. I'm excited to pick it up, though!



Congratulations! That sounds beautiful,


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Just got photos from the SA who is handling my SO that just arrived. It's as spec'd, noir Togo sellier K32 with Rouge H interior and brossé PHW. After seeing jhoshopgirl's reveal I was a little disappointed they didn't accidentally do the contrast stitch!
> The SA I placed this order with has left H, which is really too bad as getting information is now like pulling teeth. I'm excited to pick it up, though!



Can't wait to see your reveal!! Congrats!!! 
I would have chosen a Togo sellier but my SA at that time said that it wasn't possible. I'm glad I have found a better SA now.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Can't wait to see your reveal!! Congrats!!!
> I would have chosen a Togo sellier but my SA at that time said that it wasn't possible. I'm glad I have found a better SA now.


I'm a little nervous now as I know from the past couple years' experience that the 28 suits me better. I'm hoping the Togo sellier doesn't look THAT much larger than a retournè. We will see when I pick it up, will be a few more weeks! Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm a little nervous now as I know from the past couple years' experience that the 28 suits me better. I'm hoping the Togo sellier doesn't look THAT much larger than a retournè. We will see when I pick it up, will be a few more weeks! Your bag is gorgeous.



Your bag will be amazing!!!! Togo is definitely not as stiff as epsom and to me won't look and feel as big. Besides, black bags are always smaller looking too. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## twigz

All Hermes stores should take the SO process very seriously and in a detailed-manner.  I have a "mistake SO" as well, it came with the wrong hardware. I wanted brushed GHW all along but when my SA took the bag out of the box, it came with brushed PHW instead. While I was upset, I ended up purchasing it because I was able to learn to love it (and still carry it to this day ). Later I found out the mistake was made by the SM, she carelessly ticked the wrong hardware in the hardware options in the computer system during her coffee break


----------



## birkinmary

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations to a beautiful bag.


Thank you so much!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## undeuxtrois

QuelleFromage said:


> Agreed, stitching is specified for each color in the SO book and order form. This year there's only one option for each color, too (there used to be two options for some, for instance with Raisin you could choose Acajou, which is the color of the stitching on the first release of Raisin). So if not specified, stitching should default to this specified color which is usually "ton sur ton" except in the case of Gold, Etoupe, etc.
> That said, we've seen, what two or three SOs now with surprise contrast stitch....pretty odd.



When I placed my last SO some weeks ago I was offered a variety of stitching colors out of the new trunk to choose from (for a Kelly in Clemence).
There have been definitely more than two colors to choose from...maybe this changed?


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> Just got photos from the SA who is handling my SO that just arrived. It's as spec'd, noir Togo sellier K32 with Rouge H interior and brossé PHW. After seeing jhoshopgirl's reveal I was a little disappointed they didn't accidentally do the contrast stitch!
> The SA I placed this order with has left H, which is really too bad as getting information is now like pulling teeth. I'm excited to pick it up, though!



Congratulations!!! Good to hear they tend to send pics in advance these days  
Can't wait to seeeeee


----------



## mygoodies

twigz said:


> All Hermes stores should take the SO process very seriously and in a detailed-manner.  I have a "mistake SO" as well, it came with the wrong hardware. I wanted brushed GHW all along but when my SA took the bag out of the box, it came with brushed PHW instead. While I was upset, I ended up purchasing it because I was able to learn to love it (and still carry it to this day ). Later I found out the mistake was made by the SM, she carelessly ticked the wrong hardware in the hardware options in the computer system during her coffee break



My goodness a faulty HW would be horrible to me! I wish I could stand right next to my SA once she submits the specs in the system, to ensure every single detail is correct! 
I can live w unasked contrast stitching but HW color is really a big deal to me. 
Glad to hear u ended up loving it


----------



## QuelleFromage

undeuxtrois said:


> When I placed my last SO some weeks ago I was offered a variety of stitching colors out of the new trunk to choose from (for a Kelly in Clemence).
> There have been definitely more than two colors to choose from...maybe this changed?


I believe you have misunderstood. I said, in reference to the discussion of letting the artisan choose your stitching, that there are one or two standard colors of thread for each leather color - the default that would be used in production, either contrast or tonal. For instance, Gold and Etoupe come standard with Naturel stitching (off-white) whereas Raisin comes with raisin thread (tonal) with Acajou as an accepted alternative, as that used to be the production stitching.

You can *choose* anything you want (Paris may or may not accept.)


----------



## undeuxtrois

QuelleFromage said:


> I believe you have . I said, in reference to the discussion of letting the artisan choose your stitching, that there are one or two standard colors of thread for each leather color - the default that would be used in production, either contrast or tonal. For instance, Gold and Etoupe come standard with Naturel stitching (off-white) whereas Raisin comes with raisin thread (tonal) with Acajou as an accepted alternative, as that used to be the production stitching.
> 
> You can *choose* anything you want (Paris may or may not accept.)



Yes - you are totally right : I misunderstood !
SORRY and thank you very much for correcting me!


----------



## birkinmary

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm a little nervous now as I know from the past couple years' experience that the 28 suits me better. I'm hoping the Togo sellier doesn't look THAT much larger than a retournè. We will see when I pick it up, will be a few more weeks! Your bag is gorgeous.



You are very lucky, my store didn't allow me to SO a sellier in Togo, my SM told me that option isn't offered any more, the only sellier option is Epson.


----------



## QuelleFromage

birkinmary said:


> You are very lucky, my store didn't allow me to SO a sellier in Togo, my SM told me that option isn't offered any more, the only sellier option is Epson.


Paris actually told me they can do "out-stitch" in any leather, it's just a question of how it looks. I considered Swift and Clemence but decided Togo would hold its structure better. From what I can see in the photos, the bag looks good, can't wait to pick it up.
I am sure your store will let you SO sellier in Sombrero as that is in production.


----------



## floflo

QuelleFromage said:


> Paris actually told me they can do "out-stitch" in any leather, it's just a question of how it looks. I considered Swift and Clemence but decided Togo would hold its structure better. From what I can see in the photos, the bag looks good, can't wait to pick it up.
> I am sure your store will let you SO sellier in Sombrero as that is in production.



QuelleFromage your SO sounds beautiful. Can't wait to see your reveal. Seeing similar selliers come through is helping me to cope until mine eventually gets fulfilled.  (Fingers crossed!) 

Mine will be a K28 Sellier Noir chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, with Rose Indien stitching, brushed GHW, and 110cm strap.... I hope it happens...!  [emoji254]


----------



## QuelleFromage

floflo said:


> QuelleFromage your SO sounds beautiful. Can't wait to see your reveal. Seeing similar selliers come through is helping me to cope until mine eventually gets fulfilled.  (Fingers crossed!)
> 
> Mine will be a K28 Sellier Noir chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, with Rose Indien stitching, brushed GHW, and 110cm strap.... I hope it happens...!  [emoji254]



Sounds beautiful! My last SO was also 28 Noir chèvre sellier but with Saphir interior, Cobalt stitching, and brushed PHW.  I hope it is different enough from the 32 Togo to keep both!
Picking up my SO sometime this month. Of course it had to come the day I left Europe.


----------



## WingNut

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



Sorry I'm so late to the thread but this combination is truly stunning!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

WingNut said:


> Sorry I'm so late to the thread but this combination is truly stunning!



Thank you Wingnut!!! Using my SO at work today. [emoji12]


----------



## mrs.posh

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Thank you Wingnut!!! Using my SO at work today. [emoji12]


I second. Very elegant IMO. XX


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Sounds beautiful! My last SO was also 28 Noir chèvre sellier but with Saphir interior, Cobalt stitching, and brushed PHW.  I hope it is different enough from the 32 Togo to keep both!
> Picking up my SO sometime this month. Of course it had to come the day I left Europe.



Do you have pics of your noir28? Would love to see.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

mrs.posh said:


> I second. Very elegant IMO. XX



Thank you Mrs. Posh. I very happy with my bag!


----------



## arlv8500

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I got the bag. The stitching actually doesn't look too bad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3615956
> 
> View attachment 3615957
> 
> View attachment 3615958



This is sooooooo pretty!!! I was too chicken to do contrast stitching.. Hahha now I wish I had!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## arlv8500

birkinmary said:


> My last SO just arrived, it only took 8 months. Kelly 28 sellier, rouge grenade exterior, gris mouette piping and interior, brushed PHW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3613516



Omg! This is pretty!!! And you received another SO not long after!! How lucky! I wish my were this quick!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

floflo said:


> QuelleFromage your SO sounds beautiful. Can't wait to see your reveal. Seeing similar selliers come through is helping me to cope until mine eventually gets fulfilled.  (Fingers crossed!)
> 
> Mine will be a K28 Sellier Noir chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, with Rose Indien stitching, brushed GHW, and 110cm strap.... I hope it happens...!  [emoji254]


HOLY COW!!!!!!!!!!! That is going to be a show stopper!!! I can't wait to see this!!!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Do you have pics of your noir28? Would love to see.


Hasn't come in yet! Has only been four or five months.


----------



## arlv8500

wenyihsu said:


> Sorry about the delay. Here's my SO that I have been waiting for close to 3 years for.  K28 Menthe Chevre + Rose Confetti piping with brushed gold hardware. I cant remember if I had specified for the off white contrast stitching (been too long), but I dont mind it. A nice spring/summer bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583088
> View attachment 3583089



Very pretty!


----------



## birkinmary

Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## twigz

Beautiful!!!! Congratulations *birkinmary*!!


----------



## bagidiotic

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640


Gorgeous  neutral  combi


----------



## obsessedwhermes

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640



Such a beautiful combo! Congrats!


----------



## EmileH

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640



I think this is the prettiest combination that I have ever seen.


----------



## Giuliana

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640



Congrats! How lucky to have two offers arrive so close to each other!! I considered this combo for a K28, but ended up doing single color. Yours turned out so pretty!!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640



Huge congrats!!!! It looks gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## boboxu

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640


This is one of best neutral combo I've ever seen, congrats dear


----------



## mrs.posh

beau


birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640


beautiful!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

290 days later, I received an email from my SA that my special order has arrived!!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640


I actually saw this picture first on my Instagram explore page! What a beauty


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640



Whoa! That's one stunning beauty! Many many congrats my dear! Two of the best grays ever [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

LovingTheOrange said:


> 290 days later, I received an email from my SA that my special order has arrived!!!!


Yahooo
Its party time


----------



## Love_Couture

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640



Very beautiful. Congratulations! [emoji178]


----------



## Hermezzy

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640


Just entrancing....an expert selection of colors and materials...you have a spectacular B here!


----------



## birkinmary

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa! That's one stunning beauty! Many many congrats my dear! Two of the best grays ever [emoji7][emoji7]





twigz said:


> Beautiful!!!! Congratulations *birkinmary*!!





bagidiotic said:


> Gorgeous  neutral  combi





obsessedwhermes said:


> Such a beautiful combo! Congrats!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> I think this is the prettiest combination that I have ever seen.





Jhoshopgirl said:


> Huge congrats!!!! It looks gorgeous!!!!!





boboxu said:


> This is one of best neutral combo I've ever seen, congrats dear





mrs.posh said:


> beau
> 
> beautiful!





hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!




Thank you so much to you all, I'm very happy with the way it turned out and it's a pleasure to share it with you.


----------



## birkinmary

LovingTheOrange said:


> I actually saw this picture first on my Instagram explore page! What a beauty


Thank you, I'm glad to know you follow on IG


----------



## GNIPPOHS

birkinmary said:


> Surprisingly, the second SO placed in 2015 arrived a few days after the first one. I barely could believe it!!!
> Birkin 25 bicolor Epson. Gris Mouette/Etain with GHM. I'm very happy with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 3624638
> View attachment 3624639
> View attachment 3624640



*This is GORGEOUS birkinmary! Love the neutral combi! And how lucky to receive 2SOs within days! Big big congrats *


----------



## birkinmary

Hermezzy said:


> Just entrancing....an expert selection of colors and materials...you have a spectacular B here!


Thank you for your kind comments dear, this is my first SO in Epson, actually I only have mini Kellys or SLG in this leather so you can imagine the expectation. I'm very happy


----------



## birkinmary

GNIPPOHS said:


> *This is GORGEOUS birkinmary! Love the neutral combi! And how lucky to receive 2SOs within days! Big big congrats *



Thanks dear, it was quite a suprise for me too. It must be that I wasn't paying much attention to Hermès lately. Let see if it also works for the next one!


----------



## birkinmary

Love_Couture said:


> Very beautiful. Congratulations! [emoji178]


Thank you so much


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Sneak peek of my SO!! My sa sent me some pics because I won't be able to pic it up until Thursday. Any guesses?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

LovingTheOrange said:


> Sneak peek of my SO!! My sa sent me some pics because I won't be able to pic it up until Thursday. Any guesses?



Is this a black chevre beauty with either graphite or etain? It's gorgeous!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I chose 2 shades of blue! While I loved the idea of it at the time, I am have pre-purchase remorse already. Not sure if I LOVE it. Hopefully my heart will skip a beat when I see it in person.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Is this a black chevre beauty with either graphite or etain? It's gorgeous!


Close! It's chèvre and considered a dark color. The lighting at the store was poor + putting monochromefilter made it darker


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## starprism_7

LovingTheOrange said:


> Sneak peek of my SO!! My sa sent me some pics because I won't be able to pic it up until Thursday. Any guesses?



Is it blue Sapphire & blue indigo?


----------



## QuelleFromage

LovingTheOrange said:


> I chose 2 shades of blue! While I loved the idea of it at the time, I am have pre-purchase remorse already. Not sure if I LOVE it. Hopefully my heart will skip a beat when I see it in person.


Hmmm trying to remember the blues available in chevre. I'm going with Saphir for one


----------



## mygoodies

LovingTheOrange said:


> I chose 2 shades of blue! While I loved the idea of it at the time, I am have pre-purchase remorse already. Not sure if I LOVE it. Hopefully my heart will skip a beat when I see it in person.



Saphir and Hydra [emoji2][emoji2] you can't go wrong with H blues imo! So I'm positive you will LOVE it!!!! Can't wait to see!


----------



## QuelleFromage

mygoodies said:


> Saphir and Hydra [emoji2][emoji2] you can't go wrong with H blues imo! So I'm positive you will LOVE it!!!! Can't wait to see!


Dying to see it too as my last placed order was Saphir chevre interior......


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Close! It's chèvre and considered a dark color. The lighting at the store was poor + putting monochromefilter made it darker


You want us to guess the color but you apply a filter??? hahhahahahahaha ok.


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> Dying to see it too as my last placed order was Saphir chevre interior......



BS was my first H Blue love which I'm still hunting for   I cannot wait to see BS in Chevre! Never seen it before! But I'm pretty sure it's GORGY


----------



## LovingTheOrange

starprism_7 said:


> Is it blue Sapphire & blue indigo?





QuelleFromage said:


> Hmmm trying to remember the blues available in chevre. I'm going with Saphir for one



Blue Sapphire is one of the colors! 



mygoodies said:


> Saphir and Hydra [emoji2][emoji2] you can't go wrong with H blues imo! So I'm positive you will LOVE it!!!! Can't wait to see!



I love Hermes blues as well! I purchased a b30 in bleu nuit and ended up not liking the color. I am afraid I will have the same problem if blue sapphire is darker than I expect 



QuelleFromage said:


> Dying to see it too as my last placed order was Saphir chevre interior......



I'm excited to see it in person as well!! Unfortunately, I won't be able to pick it up until 5pm tomorrow. Seeing your bag for the first time in store lighting is nothing compared to seeing it during the day. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Most of you lovely ladies have guessed one of the two colors already. I chose *chevre blue sapphire and blue hydra* with polished ghw (although I kind of wish I chose brushed ghw).

I went through 150+ pages of this thread last night in preparation for my pick up tomorrow. The bags I truly adore have a bright outside with darker handles. Mine is the opposite (blue sapphire outside, blue hydra side panels and handles). I created my special order 5 months after starting my h journey. I wish I did more research prior to my appointment because I had no knowledge or ideas in mind! Kicking myself in the butt for my unpreparedness... I hope that seeing my bag in person tomorrow will erase my worries


----------



## bertrande

LovingTheOrange said:


> Most of you lovely ladies have guessed one of the two colors already. I chose *chevre blue sapphire and blue hydra* with polished ghw (although I kind of wish I chose brushed ghw).



Sounds divine.  When did you place your SO? Good luck collecting it!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

bertrande said:


> Sounds divine.  When did you place your SO? Good luck collecting it!



I placed my order on May 20, 2016 at 1:20pm (might be too specific HAHA).


----------



## Orangefanatic

Does anyone know if purple offers this time around?


----------



## mrs.posh

Orangefanatic said:


> Does anyone know if purple offers this time around?


Anemone and Raisin (not really real purple IMO)

For regular leather, for Exotics I am not sure.


----------



## boboxu

princessmaggie said:


> Oh that's good to know! Is it much more? I was thinking to do black chevre with a pop interior this time.


I think My SO cherve which I got end of 2015 was $11300 plus tax and it's worth it


----------



## Orangefanatic

mrs.posh said:


> Anemone and Raisin (not really real purple IMO)
> 
> For regular leather, for Exotics I am not sure.


WoW anemone!!!!!! Thank you ~


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> I placed my order on May 20, 2016 at 1:20pm (might be too specific HAHA).


plzzzzz show us! so excited for u! I know you will love it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Israeli_Flava said:


> plzzzzz show us! so excited for u! I know you will love it!


I'm currently eating dinner across the street of my local store. T- minus 28 mins!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> I'm currently eating dinner across the street of my local store. T- minus 28 mins!!


omg how can u eat at a time like this bawhahahahahahaha
gogogogogogo! xo


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Israeli_Flava said:


> omg how can u eat at a time like this bawhahahahahahaha
> gogogogogogo! xo


I was waiting for my bf who had to drive to the city from our campus (about 2 hours away)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> I was waiting for my bf who had to drive to the city from our campus (about 2 hours away)


Oh ok!!! Well keep in mind two things: boutique lighting sucks and most all colors appear darker in chevre... good luck!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love ❤ the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos 

I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.

Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.


----------



## HerLuv

Congrats lovingtheorange. The bag is stunning.


----------



## Nahreen

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love [emoji173] the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.



Congratulations. Your bag is beautiful. I also like your jacket.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love ❤ the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.



Congrats!! BS chèvre is stunning, even more so in daylight I feel. this is such a cute pic of you


----------



## EmileH

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love [emoji173] the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.



Congratulations on your beautiful bag


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love [emoji173] the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.



Beautiful beautiful bag! And you definitely look very pleased. Congrats!!


----------



## Shiva2009

Do you Guys know if they start offering SO in April this year or has it changed?


----------



## mrs.posh

Shiva2009 said:


> Do you Guys know if they start offering SO in April this year or has it changed?


Think you should here from your SA once it opens. Every store is different and they are quite selective. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shiva2009 said:


> Do you Guys know if they start offering SO in April this year or has it changed?


that is normal in my experience. no reason to change.
can't wait to hear of color options!


----------



## sparklyprincess

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love [emoji173] the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.



You're so cute! Congratulations on the combination coming out so great [emoji16]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love ❤ the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.


Awwwwww look at you total blissful cutie pie!!! Happy you love your new treasure and I can't wait to see more piccies!!!!! CONGRATS!!! Isn't chevre divine!???


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rachi_fan

Shiva2009 said:


> Do you Guys know if they start offering SO in April this year or has it changed?



My SM offered me an SO for April 17! I really wanted a C24 but just can't decide the colour ...then my wonderful H fairy casually dropped a line " why don't we get you the SO ? It takes a while but a bi-colour C24 with RGHW...? How does that sound?" I was like " hell ya[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]" 
Unfortunately , I was in the rush so can't talk about colour/ leather detail. He actually wants me to go home and do some research [emoji28] 

I am in love with rose azalee but he suggested neutral exterior and pop colour interior ?? Also not sure if rose azalee / RGHW will go well together ...? I am more thinking of trench or dark blue tone.....?  What do you guys think ?[emoji3]


----------



## mrs.posh

rachi_fan said:


> My SM offered me an SO for April 17! I really wanted a C24 but just can't decide the colour ...then my wonderful H fairy casually dropped a line " why don't we get you the SO ? It takes a while but a bi-colour C24 with RGHW...? How does that sound?" I was like " hell ya[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]"
> Unfortunately , I was in the rush so can't talk about colour/ leather detail. He actually wants me to go home and do some research [emoji28]
> 
> I am in love with rose azalee but he suggested neutral exterior and pop colour interior ?? Also not sure if rose azalee / RGHW will go well together ...? I am more thinking of trench or dark blue tone.....?  What do you guys think ?[emoji3]



Wowza! I have seen a bicolour C (craie with RS lining) and it is gorgeous!

But yeah RA and RGHW might be too much pink IMO but it is up to you of course, enjoy researching!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rachi_fan said:


> My SM offered me an SO for April 17! I really wanted a C24 but just can't decide the colour ...then my wonderful H fairy casually dropped a line " why don't we get you the SO ? It takes a while but a bi-colour C24 with RGHW...? How does that sound?" I was like " hell ya[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]"
> Unfortunately , I was in the rush so can't talk about colour/ leather detail. He actually wants me to go home and do some research [emoji28]
> 
> I am in love with rose azalee but he suggested neutral exterior and pop colour interior ?? Also not sure if rose azalee / RGHW will go well together ...? I am more thinking of trench or dark blue tone.....?  What do you guys think ?[emoji3]


I was going to order RA with rghw c24 but was on the fence because I am so in love with birkin. While I was trying to decide a friend sent me this to visualize rghw on RA. I think you should totally do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rachi_fan

Wow wow wow !!! This is GORG!!!! I am staring at your pic like [emoji44][emoji44][emoji44]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rachi_fan said:


> Wow wow wow !!! This is GORG!!!! I am staring at your pic like [emoji44][emoji44][emoji44]


Do it! Trust me =)


----------



## mrs.posh

Israeli_Flava said:


> I was going to order RA with rghw c24 but was on the fence because I am so in love with birkin. While I was trying to decide a friend sent me this to visualize rghw on RA. I think you should totally do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Very good visualisation!


----------



## mygoodies

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love [emoji173] the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.



Absolutely STUNNING!!!!! Enjoy this beauty for many years to come dear!
Can you please take some daylight pics when u have time   LOVE IT!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

rachi_fan said:


> My SM offered me an SO for April 17! I really wanted a C24 but just can't decide the colour ...then my wonderful H fairy casually dropped a line " why don't we get you the SO ? It takes a while but a bi-colour C24 with RGHW...? How does that sound?" I was like " hell ya[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]"
> Unfortunately , I was in the rush so can't talk about colour/ leather detail. He actually wants me to go home and do some research [emoji28]
> 
> I am in love with rose azalee but he suggested neutral exterior and pop colour interior ?? Also not sure if rose azalee / RGHW will go well together ...? I am more thinking of trench or dark blue tone.....?  What do you guys think ?[emoji3]


Love your suggestion 
Azalea  with rghw is dreamy
Interior  wise 
I gonna suggest 
With 
Blue electrique (pop +neon)
Gris mouette (pop+neutral )also i did for my af16  so too
Grenat  (pop +muted color)
All will  go well with  rghw

So are not open yet
I yet to know see colors  for ss17

Gd luck with your  decision


----------



## babybaby2011

rachi_fan said:


> My SM offered me an SO for April 17! I really wanted a C24 but just can't decide the colour ...then my wonderful H fairy casually dropped a line " why don't we get you the SO ? It takes a while but a bi-colour C24 with RGHW...? How does that sound?" I was like " hell ya[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]"
> Unfortunately , I was in the rush so can't talk about colour/ leather detail. He actually wants me to go home and do some research [emoji28]
> 
> I am in love with rose azalee but he suggested neutral exterior and pop colour interior ?? Also not sure if rose azalee / RGHW will go well together ...? I am more thinking of trench or dark blue tone.....?  What do you guys think ?[emoji3]



RA/gris M or RA/trench


----------



## H2014

I always thought that a special order was wishful thinking, but then it happened out of the blue and on the spot whilst being in a Hermes store recently (a very interesting story indeed, but for another day).

I ended up ordering a 25cm Togo Birkin with etain outside and capucine inside and Permabrass hardware (having always thought that I wanted a 30cm Birkin turquoise outside, rouge casaque inside with GHW...not available and probably too bling)

I am now wondering, should I have taken swift leather instead…would that make the bag more elegant? Is etain darker and greyer in Togo or Swift? What about GHW or PHW? Should I have put anemone inside? Or maybe I should have chosen different colours…but raisin, an all-time elusive favourite of mine only exists in Chevre or Epsom at the moment and I am not a fan of either…so many questions….confused...maybe I should stick with my original, impulsive on the spot choice…oh yes, I do not have a 25 cm at the moment….Please help!


----------



## mp4

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love ❤ the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.



Turned out wonderfully!!!  Enjoy it!!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

H2014 said:


> I always thought that a special order was wishful thinking, but then it happened out of the blue and on the spot whilst being in a Hermes store recently (a very interesting story indeed, but for another day).
> 
> I ended up ordering a 25cm Togo Birkin with etain outside and capucine inside and Permabrass hardware (having always thought that I wanted a 30cm Birkin turquoise outside, rouge casaque inside with GHW...not available and probably too bling)
> 
> I am now wondering, should I have taken swift leather instead…would that make the bag more elegant? Is etain darker and greyer in Togo or Swift? What about GHW or PHW? Should I have put anemone inside? Or maybe I should have chosen different colours…but raisin, an all-time elusive favourite of mine only exists in Chevre or Epsom at the moment and I am not a fan of either…so many questions….confused...maybe I should stick with my original, impulsive on the spot choice…oh yes, I do not have a 25 cm at the moment….Please help!


This is all personal choice of course. Swift is a beautiful leather and yes, maybe a bit more formal than Togo, but it's a Birkin, not a formal bag per se. The Togo will hold a bit more structure and be a little tougher; it will also be more matte and somewhat less saturated.
Personally I would prefer grey with purple to grey with red, especially an orangey red, but again, you should choose colors you love and a hardware that works with the jewelry you wear and the feel you prefer.
Why don't you like chèvre? Raisin chèvre is pretty divine IMO.

SOs make all of us crazy, especially since choice is something we don't have that much of usually with Hermès. Try not to overthink it. You're not going to go wrong with an Etain exterior no matter what - it is a classic color - so just choose a color YOU love inside and a hardware that is beautiful with Etain. Permabrass seems a nice choice although I can't remember if I've ever seen it with Etain. The more rare HW choices also spell out that your bag is a special order


----------



## Israeli_Flava

H2014 said:


> I always thought that a special order was wishful thinking, but then it happened out of the blue and on the spot whilst being in a Hermes store recently (a very interesting story indeed, but for another day).
> 
> I ended up ordering a 25cm Togo Birkin with etain outside and capucine inside and Permabrass hardware (having always thought that I wanted a 30cm Birkin turquoise outside, rouge casaque inside with GHW...not available and probably too bling)
> 
> I am now wondering, should I have taken swift leather instead…would that make the bag more elegant? Is etain darker and greyer in Togo or Swift? What about GHW or PHW? Should I have put anemone inside? Or maybe I should have chosen different colours…but raisin, an all-time elusive favourite of mine only exists in Chevre or Epsom at the moment and I am not a fan of either…so many questions….confused...maybe I should stick with my original, impulsive on the spot choice…oh yes, I do not have a 25 cm at the moment….Please help!


Swift gets slouchy which is not my definition of elegant. More casual.
Chevre is the best IMHO. Lightweight and holds shape plus the most sumptuous feel and look. I'm totally biased. And if raisin is in your heart... that is what I would have chosen... RAISIN CHEVRE.
If you stick with your choice I would not change anything you picked. I like the combo and the hw. But  it does seem vastly different than turquoise/rc. I think the closest you could do is Blue Hydra chevre with Rose Jaipur int. that combo is freaking AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Side note... anemone is not available for interior so you can feel free to get that option out of your head (although I do agree...that would have been dynamite with etain).
I do understand what you are feeling but like QF said, I think you go with your gutt bc you can't go wrong anyway! SO's are the B E S T !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> I was going to order RA with rghw c24 but was on the fence because I am so in love with birkin. While I was trying to decide a friend sent me this to visualize rghw on RA. I think you should totally do it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]YESSSSSSS!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]YESSSSSSS!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Yea I know! I decided to SO my Coral Diva instead because I really knew I'd use a coral B30.... now I am pestering my SA for RA Constance so I'm hoping she just gives up and lets me SO this bag hahahahaha Isn't it amazing with RGHW!?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yea I know! I decided to SO my Coral Diva instead because I really knew I'd use a coral B30.... now I am pestering my SA for RA Constance so I'm hoping she just gives up and lets me SO this bag hahahahaha Isn't it amazing with RGHW!?



Amazing. Just. amazing. It's a perfect combination.

There is a possibility that I am getting a RA B25 GHW but if it doesn't happen I would absolutely SO RA with RGHW, with a Hydra/Zanzibar/Turquoise interior.


----------



## Yukisara

Hello Ladies! I’m quite new to the forum and I’m super happy that we’ll be able to exchange our love for the H brand 

This is the best H story that ever happened to me. I got an invitation to do the SO yesterday which I still couldn’t believe it as it came by surprise and unexpected. Please tell me this was not a dream! It's a little lengthly so please bare with me 

So this is how it went. It was a normal weekend and I went to my local store with my partner and originally planned to see other choices of Bolide for my aunt, and myself (recently had an idea of getting one) It was not our first time at the store but definitely the first time with this super lovely gentleman. He showed the bags I requested for but unfortunately it was not the best combination to my preference and the style didn’t suit me much (as well for my aunt). So I politely declined them. Nevertheless he jotted down my preference on his Hermes app under my account. After that we had a really great chat for 20 mins about Hermes and ourselves, to be honest that was really great enough and was beyond my expectation and experience because he was a really nice guy and very knowledgeable. We got along really well and exchanged our fascination for the brand, I think by the point that he knew I’m really into the craftsmanship of Hermes, I know what I like and specific about my choices. We bid goodbye to him and wished him a lovely weekend but then I was about to go down the stairs I realised I should ask him for this name card. My partner waited at the stair and I quickly ran up to see him packing those bags that he offered to me. I politely asked if I could have his name card. Then this is where the magic happened! I saw the big leather box behind him and I asked what that is because I see lots of colours there, he said these are the colour samples, would you like to make one? We can make customise one for you! I couldn’t think of anything at that moment as you guys know getting our holygrail bag is like finding a soulmate or not to imagine designing it the way that you love from the brand you love! My partner came up to rejoined me again at the leather floor as if he knew something was going to happen!

We sat at the table and he gave his name card which surprisingly his title as well on this complimentary card (apparently he’s more senior than SA, therefore I assume he probably have some authority to offer this SO?) So I just wonder, because this happened so rapidly, we didn’t fill the form but rather went through the choices of leather, Stitching, and hardware. He jotted down my spec under my account on this app again, I didn’t received any paper as a confirmation

My choice was K28, Etoupe, Rose gold Hardware, with Rose Azalee stichting

Nevertheless he said that he needs to get the approval from Paris first before bing able to confirm this SO, and it may take six months to 2 years. I have no problem with the wait but I’m still pinching my face after I left the store until now if that was really real! He even offered the SO for my partner as well!

Do you think this is really happening? I had been researching and reading numerous posts, some have their spec filled in the form, but mine with simply jotting down under my account.
I heard it is very rare that Hermes would reject the spec, unless it is very off the brand’s concept. I have asked if I can customise the flap colour and interior as well, and he said unfortunately no..so I guess that probably requires even better relationship with the store? But I really don't mind because I prefer single colour with subtle twist to the standard offering.

A little info about me. I had not spent the fortune at this store at all. I had never bought K or B from this store, my account was actually disappeared for some reason so there was no trace of my purchase history (really disappointing) I only found this out when he wanted to jot down my preference for Bolide, so that was definitely before he offer the SO. So guys, do you think I still need to pinch my face  and what do you think about my choice? Has anyone had a experience about rose gold hardware? thank youuu ladies !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Yukisara said:


> Hello Ladies! I’m quite new to the forum and I’m super happy that we’ll be able to exchange our love for the H brand
> 
> This is the best H story that ever happened to me. I got an invitation to do the SO yesterday which I still couldn’t believe it as it came by surprise and unexpected. Please tell me this was not a dream! It's a little lengthly so please bare with me
> 
> So this is how it went. It was a normal weekend and I went to my local store with my partner and originally planned to see other choices of Bolide for my aunt, and myself (recently had an idea of getting one) It was not our first time at the store but definitely the first time with this super lovely gentleman. He showed the bags I requested for but unfortunately it was not the best combination to my preference and the style didn’t suit me much (as well for my aunt). So I politely declined them. Nevertheless he jotted down my preference on his Hermes app under my account. After that we had a really great chat for 20 mins about Hermes and ourselves, to be honest that was really great enough and was beyond my expectation and experience because he was a really nice guy and very knowledgeable. We got along really well and exchanged our fascination for the brand, I think by the point that he knew I’m really into the craftsmanship of Hermes, I know what I like and specific about my choices. We bid goodbye to him and wished him a lovely weekend but then I was about to go down the stairs I realised I should ask him for this name card. My partner waited at the stair and I quickly ran up to see him packing those bags that he offered to me. I politely asked if I could have his name card. Then this is where the magic happened! I saw the big leather box behind him and I asked what that is because I see lots of colours there, he said these are the colour samples, would you like to make one? We can make customise one for you! I couldn’t think of anything at that moment as you guys know getting our holygrail bag is like finding a soulmate or not to imagine designing it the way that you love from the brand you love! My partner came up to rejoined me again at the leather floor as if he knew something was going to happen!
> 
> We sat at the table and he gave his name card which surprisingly his title as well on this complimentary card (apparently he’s more senior than SA, therefore I assume he probably have some authority to offer this SO?) So I just wonder, because this happened so rapidly, we didn’t fill the form but rather went through the choices of leather, Stitching, and hardware. He jotted down my spec under my account on this app again, I didn’t received any paper as a confirmation
> 
> My choice was K28, Etoupe, Rose gold Hardware, with Rose Azalee stichting
> 
> Nevertheless he said that he needs to get the approval from Paris first before bing able to confirm this SO, and it may take six months to 2 years. I have no problem with the wait but I’m still pinching my face after I left the store until now if that was really real! He even offered the SO for my partner as well!
> 
> Do you think this is really happening? I had been researching and reading numerous posts, some have their spec filled in the form, but mine with simply jotting down under my account.
> I heard it is very rare that Hermes would reject the spec, unless it is very off the brand’s concept. I have asked if I can customise the flap colour and interior as well, and he said unfortunately no..so I guess that probably requires even better relationship with the store? But I really don't mind because I prefer single colour with subtle twist to the standard offering.
> 
> A little info about me. I had not spent the fortune at this store at all. I had never bought K or B from this store, my account was actually disappeared for some reason so there was no trace of my purchase history (really disappointing) I only found this out when he wanted to jot down my preference for Bolide, so that was definitely before he offer the SO. So guys, do you think I still need to pinch my face  and what do you think about my choice? Has anyone had a experience about rose gold hardware? thank youuu ladies !!


Hmmmmm such a lovely story and sounds like sweet guy. 3 things: RGHW is not offered on B or K in SO.... only Constance for now. Also, you can order a bicolor K .. eg. etoupe with pop interior like blue hydra. Very odd he said no. No custom color flap ever though. And lastly, I believe you can NOT order special color stitching on either etoupe or gold bags. They come with standard natural contrast stitch only ( I believe). Plus RA stitching was not offered either. I know rose lipstick was. Hmmmm.... maybe this is a new round that just opened??? So all in all, very odd order he accepted. Makes me scratch my head. But maybe he knows something I don't know for new round??? Also maybe you are not in the US as I am???? Oh and what leather did you choose????


----------



## Rhl2987

Oh


Yukisara said:


> Hello Ladies! I’m quite new to the forum and I’m super happy that we’ll be able to exchange our love for the H brand
> 
> This is the best H story that ever happened to me. I got an invitation to do the SO yesterday which I still couldn’t believe it as it came by surprise and unexpected. Please tell me this was not a dream! It's a little lengthly so please bare with me
> 
> So this is how it went. It was a normal weekend and I went to my local store with my partner and originally planned to see other choices of Bolide for my aunt, and myself (recently had an idea of getting one) It was not our first time at the store but definitely the first time with this super lovely gentleman. He showed the bags I requested for but unfortunately it was not the best combination to my preference and the style didn’t suit me much (as well for my aunt). So I politely declined them. Nevertheless he jotted down my preference on his Hermes app under my account. After that we had a really great chat for 20 mins about Hermes and ourselves, to be honest that was really great enough and was beyond my expectation and experience because he was a really nice guy and very knowledgeable. We got along really well and exchanged our fascination for the brand, I think by the point that he knew I’m really into the craftsmanship of Hermes, I know what I like and specific about my choices. We bid goodbye to him and wished him a lovely weekend but then I was about to go down the stairs I realised I should ask him for this name card. My partner waited at the stair and I quickly ran up to see him packing those bags that he offered to me. I politely asked if I could have his name card. Then this is where the magic happened! I saw the big leather box behind him and I asked what that is because I see lots of colours there, he said these are the colour samples, would you like to make one? We can make customise one for you! I couldn’t think of anything at that moment as you guys know getting our holygrail bag is like finding a soulmate or not to imagine designing it the way that you love from the brand you love! My partner came up to rejoined me again at the leather floor as if he knew something was going to happen!
> 
> We sat at the table and he gave his name card which surprisingly his title as well on this complimentary card (apparently he’s more senior than SA, therefore I assume he probably have some authority to offer this SO?) So I just wonder, because this happened so rapidly, we didn’t fill the form but rather went through the choices of leather, Stitching, and hardware. He jotted down my spec under my account on this app again, I didn’t received any paper as a confirmation
> 
> My choice was K28, Etoupe, Rose gold Hardware, with Rose Azalee stichting
> 
> Nevertheless he said that he needs to get the approval from Paris first before bing able to confirm this SO, and it may take six months to 2 years. I have no problem with the wait but I’m still pinching my face after I left the store until now if that was really real! He even offered the SO for my partner as well!
> 
> Do you think this is really happening? I had been researching and reading numerous posts, some have their spec filled in the form, but mine with simply jotting down under my account.
> I heard it is very rare that Hermes would reject the spec, unless it is very off the brand’s concept. I have asked if I can customise the flap colour and interior as well, and he said unfortunately no..so I guess that probably requires even better relationship with the store? But I really don't mind because I prefer single colour with subtle twist to the standard offering.
> 
> A little info about me. I had not spent the fortune at this store at all. I had never bought K or B from this store, my account was actually disappeared for some reason so there was no trace of my purchase history (really disappointing) I only found this out when he wanted to jot down my preference for Bolide, so that was definitely before he offer the SO. So guys, do you think I still need to pinch my face  and what do you think about my choice? Has anyone had a experience about rose gold hardware? thank youuu ladies !!


Oh my!!! This would be very exciting for you if it did get approved! I will keep my fingers crossed because that would be a beautiful bag.


----------



## floflo

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love [emoji173] the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.



BS chèvre is beautiful!  Congrats on this gem!!


----------



## Yukisara

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmmm such a lovely story and sounds like sweet guy. 3 things: RGHW is not offered on B or K in SO.... only Constance for now. Also, you can order a bicolor K .. eg. etoupe with pop interior like blue hydra. Very odd he said no. No custom color flap ever though. And lastly, I believe you can NOT order special color stitching on either etoupe or gold bags. They come with standard natural contrast stitch only ( I believe). Plus RA stitching was not offered either. I know rose lipstick was. Hmmmm.... maybe this is a new round that just opened??? So all in all, very odd order he accepted. Makes me scratch my head. But maybe he knows something I don't know for new round??? Also maybe you are not in the US as I am???? Oh and what leather did you choose????



Hi Israeli_Flava!

Thanks for your reply and truly appreciate you sharing the experience! indeed I was a little confused that he didn't let me do the bicolor because I knew it exist, but I really don't mind as I really prefer single colour  He said in term of design everything could be customised (there was a small book that shows all the designs that is allowed for customisation i.e. Lindy, Kelly Lakis, Kelly Pochette or even men's leather good). Togo is always my favourite and that's what I chose. I think our SO choices may be a little different due to the store and it could be because we're not in the same continent (my store is in Europe but not Paris), there were more than 30 colours of the thread arranged in colour tone and shade, touret made from 6 different hardwares (and this is where I assume the Rose Gold HW is possible as it is the same one that is used on B and K), colour and choices of leather that are separated in colour tone again, there was a specific section for NEW colour such as Cuivre, Sauge etc. I will keep fingers crossed and keep you guys posted if I have any news from him !



Rhl2987 said:


> Oh
> 
> Oh my!!! This would be very exciting for you if it did get approved! I will keep my fingers crossed because that would be a beautiful bag.



Thank you! I have seen some Kelly with RGHW but not that many, so I truly truly hope this is possible, knocking on the wood !


----------



## Shiva2009

First of all congratulation on your SO! Hopefully you get it soon- honestly the options and colors and choices does not make complete sense to me! Maybe there are new options / for this year. I have never heard of rose gold hardware for K or B. I am with Israeli-flava on this one. But hopefully we are wrong


----------



## Kkho

I have also never heard or seen rose gold hardware on a b or K to this date. 
It will be lovely if H opens up that option.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

The thing is, RGHW was not offered last round but maybe this round.... we are all waiting for that to happen so maybe the time has arrived! Yipppee!
The thing that has me lil worried is that the SA didn't allow her to order bicolor which is standard practice for a SO..... but then allowed pink contrast stitch on Etoupe??? I have never seen such  a thing except in the "so flash" years ago with the blue stitching ... or whatever that was called.
European members I'm sure will chime in.....
Fingers crossed for you darling!!! I'm sure he will let you know if Paris say no anyway.... nothing to lose here dear!!! Congrats on the SOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## rubysoma

You absolutely can order color stitching on etoupe rather than the usual "natural". I did!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rubysoma said:


> You absolutely can order color stitching on etoupe rather than the usual "natural". I did!


Oh awesome!!! Do u have a pic or was this recent??? I want to do this on gold....


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh awesome!!! Do u have a pic or was this recent??? I want to do this on gold....


You can definitely do this. I was in H with my fauve/rubis So Flash because the craftsperson wanted to see it, and a customer "borrowed" the design for her SO. Since you can't SO Fauve, she ordered gold with pink stitching and interior. Of course you can't order the other So Flash elements (top flap, underside of handle, sangles) but it will still be a beautiful bag.
I let the leather manager hold on to my K for ten minutes while she placed her order, I should get commission 
It's possible that when So Flash was released, H did not allow SO of Etoupe and Gold contrast stitch - that would make sense.


----------



## louboutal

Israeli_Flava said:


> The thing is, RGHW was not offered last round but maybe this round.... we are all waiting for that to happen so maybe the time has arrived! Yipppee!
> The thing that has me lil worried is that the SA didn't allow her to order bicolor which is standard practice for a SO..... but then allowed pink contrast stitch on Etoupe??? I have never seen such  a thing except in the "so flash" years ago with the blue stitching ... or whatever that was called.
> European members I'm sure will chime in.....
> Fingers crossed for you darling!!! I'm sure he will let you know if Paris say no anyway.... nothing to lose here dear!!! Congrats on the SOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!



Actually I believe RGH was an option last round! 
I was considering it for my Craie/Trench k25 SO!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

louboutal said:


> Actually I believe RGH was an option last round!
> I was considering it for my Craie/Trench k25 SO!!
> 
> View attachment 3631312


Are you in the US?
My last SO was placed 2 rounds ago... April 2016...
At that time only RG in Constance was offered at my boutique....
Now all of a sudden in this thread everyone come forward rghw is available in b and k???? That's great news! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## rubysoma

Funny, it was my SA who pushed me to do colored stitching since I didn't want colored piping... PM sent!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## scndlslv

Israeli_Flava said:


> The thing is, RGHW was not offered last round but maybe this round.... we are all waiting for that to happen so maybe the time has arrived! Yipppee!
> The thing that has me lil worried is that the SA didn't allow her to order bicolor which is standard practice for a SO..... but then allowed pink contrast stitch on Etoupe??? I have never seen such  a thing except in the "so flash" years ago with the blue stitching ... or whatever that was called.
> European members I'm sure will chime in.....
> Fingers crossed for you darling!!! I'm sure he will let you know if Paris say no anyway.... nothing to lose here dear!!! Congrats on the SOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


When I was in Paris in December my SA did mention rose gold hardware becoming available on Birkins. Since she wasn't offering me an SO I didn't ask questions but she did tell me that


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> You can definitely do this. I was in H with my fauve/rubis So Flash because the craftsperson wanted to see it, and a customer "borrowed" the design for her SO. Since you can't SO Fauve, she ordered gold with pink stitching and interior. Of course you can't order the other So Flash elements (top flap, underside of handle, sangles) but it will still be a beautiful bag.
> I let the leather manager hold on to my K for ten minutes while she placed her order, I should get commission
> It's possible that when So Flash was released, H did not allow SO of Etoupe and Gold contrast stitch - that would make sense.


Oh geez gold with pink is what was on my mind too hahahahah
So glad to hear this!
And your SO Flash is so amazing I can see why she held onto your bag hahahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rubysoma said:


> Funny, it was my SA who pushed me to do colored stitching since I didn't want colored piping... PM sent!


OMG gorgeous darling ***hugs***
Please do a reveal!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

scndlslv said:


> When I was in Paris in December my SA did mention rose gold hardware becoming available on Birkins. Since she wasn't offering me an SO I didn't ask questions but she did tell me that


I can hear the stampede coming hahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

louboutal said:


> Actually I believe RGH was an option last round!
> I was considering it for my Craie/Trench k25 SO!!
> 
> View attachment 3631312


BTW, I think RGHW would be DIVINE with these colors!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yukisara

QuelleFromage said:


> You can definitely do this. I was in H with my fauve/rubis So Flash because the craftsperson wanted to see it, and a customer "borrowed" the design for her SO. Since you can't SO Fauve, she ordered gold with pink stitching and interior. Of course you can't order the other So Flash elements (top flap, underside of handle, sangles) but it will still be a beautiful bag.
> I let the leather manager hold on to my K for ten minutes while she placed her order, I should get commission
> It's possible that when So Flash was released, H did not allow SO of Etoupe and Gold contrast stitch - that would make sense.





louboutal said:


> Actually I believe RGH was an option last round!
> I was considering it for my Craie/Trench k25 SO!!
> 
> View attachment 3631312



this is amazing ladies! so great to hear the stories from you two. I'm having more hope for my SO now! thanks for sharing again. 
*louboutal: *Please do not foget to share you SO with us when you receive! we are all excited about RGHW !!


----------



## louboutal

Israeli_Flava said:


> Are you in the US?
> My last SO was placed 2 rounds ago... April 2016...
> At that time only RG in Constance was offered at my boutique....
> Now all of a sudden in this thread everyone come forward rghw is available in b and k???? That's great news! Thanks for sharing!!



Yes I'm in the US [emoji16]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

louboutal said:


> Yes I'm in the US [emoji16]


I'm so happy to hear this!!! Hoping your so arrives quickly and we can see your stunning creation!!


----------



## LadyCupid

louboutal said:


> Actually I believe RGH was an option last round!
> I was considering it for my Craie/Trench k25 SO!!
> 
> View attachment 3631312


When I placed my SO last Oct, I was told rghw was not an option for b or k. I am also in the USA. So i had to go with the usual hardware choices instead of rghw.

Did you actually place a SO Kelly 25 for a rghw?

Anyone else can chime in to confirm if rghw was really an available option for b or k in USA last Oct as we seem to have contradictory infos?

Am anxious to hear if rghw has become available now for April 2017 SO too. Hope more people can chime in eventually.


----------



## bertrande

After ten months, my SO is ready! Received a text from my lovely SA yesterday. I was all set to make an appointment to collect it sometime this week but she said she had to submit my details to the powers that be for final approval before the bag could be released. I hope that all is fine and can only cross my fingers till then.


----------



## QuelleFromage

yodaling1 said:


> When I placed my SO last Oct, I was told rghw was not an option for b or k. I am also in the USA. So i had to go with the usual hardware choices instead of rghw.
> 
> Did you actually place a SO for a rghw?
> 
> Anyone else can chime in to confirm if rghw was really an available option for b or k in USA last Oct as we seem to have contradictory infos?
> 
> Am anxious to hear if rghw has become available now for April 2017 SO too. Hope more people can chime in eventually.



I placed an SO this past fall (ie, most recent prior to spring) in the EU. RGHW was in the SO trunk but I was told only available for Constance at that time. I would be surprised if it were available in the US and not Europe. Will be interesting to see whether available on B and K this round.


----------



## LadyCupid

QuelleFromage said:


> I placed an SO this past fall (ie, most recent prior to spring) in the EU. RGHW was in the SO trunk but I was told only available for Constance at that time. I would be surprised if it were available in the US and not Europe. Will be interesting to see whether available on B and K this round.


Thank you for chiming in. This is consistent with what I was told too. Rghw is ONLY for Constance.


----------



## csetcos

Also confirming- I'm in the US and when placing the Fall SO the only options for B and K were PHW, GHW, Brushed PHW and Brushed GHW. RGHW was available for Constance only. It would be great to see more options available for future rounds!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Well that's an interesting turn of events... no rghw on b/k last round ... so the original post that started this convo... wonder if it's available for this next round (April timeframe in the US) and OP is the first to post because she's in Europe???


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bertrande said:


> After ten months, my SO is ready! Received a text from my lovely SA yesterday. I was all set to make an appointment to collect it sometime this week but she said she had to submit my details to the powers that be for final approval before the bag could be released. I hope that all is fine and can only cross my fingers till then.


Powers that be for final approval? Whyyyy is that necessary? Congrats by the way!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LadyCupid

I am also curious to know this.


----------



## MSO13

Israeli_Flava said:


> Powers that be for final approval? Whyyyy is that necessary? Congrats by the way!





yodaling1 said:


> I am also curious to know this.



I was told by my SA that one possible reason some SOs become available for other clients is because the client who ordered it goes MIA on the brand. Ultimately the SM still decides who can buy bags and it would seem that most SOs go to clients who are very active shoppers but I imagine there are some clients who take breaks for various reasons.  

Not saying that's the case here and there was probably a more graceful way for the SA to tell this client she's waiting for the SM ok.


----------



## bertrande

Israeli_Flava said:


> Powers that be for final approval? Whyyyy is that necessary? Congrats by the way!



Thank you! I can't wait!



yodaling1 said:


> I am also curious to know this.





MrsOwen3 said:


> I was told by my SA that one possible reason some SOs become available for other clients is because the client who ordered it goes MIA on the brand. Ultimately the SM still decides who can buy bags and it would seem that most SOs go to clients who are very active shoppers but I imagine there are some clients who take breaks for various reasons.



I am a regular client in my home store (was only just in last week) and the SO was ordered by me.  But as we all know, the only consistent H rule is its inconsistency!  When and if I find out more, I will update.  Just crossing fingers that everything goes smoothly and I will get the come-pick-her-up text soon.  I posted on this thread primarily to answer the question that is the title i.e. in this case, ten months.


----------



## MSO13

bertrande said:


> Thank you! I can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am a regular client in my home store (was only just in last week) and the SO was ordered by me.  But as we all know, the only consistent H rule is its inconsistency!  When and if I find out more, I will update.  Just crossing fingers that everything goes smoothly and I will get the come-pick-her-up text soon.  I posted on this thread primarily to answer the question that is the title i.e. in this case, ten months.



As I said in the previous post which wasn't quoted completely "not saying that's the case here"

Two other ladies asked a question and I offered a possible explanation as I've discussed this topic with my store and I own a rejected SO bag so it was of interest to me. I hope you get your bag soon!


----------



## bertrande

MrsOwen3 said:


> As I said in the previous post which wasn't quoted completely "not saying that's the case here"
> 
> Two other ladies asked a question and I offered a possible explanation as I've discussed this topic with my store and I own a rejected SO bag so it was of interest to me. I hope you get your bag soon!



I did get that you weren't directing your post at me - I was explaining why I didn't see myself in that category and as such, it still remains a mystery (as with many things H).  I do hope I will get it soon as well!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Curious if anyone has run into a situation where the SA/SM "held your SO hostage" after arrival due to you purchasing a B/K during that same semester? I always thought that a SO is not a "quota" bag (and several SA have confirmed that) but I am starting to feel as though H powers that be are keeping a ***** card in their pocket .... threatening to take it away in some cases.... please share if this has happened to you (if you're comfortable)....


----------



## suziez

louboutal said:


> Actually I believe RGH was an option last round!
> I was considering it for my Craie/Trench k25 SO!!
> 
> View attachment 3631312


These two colors with rose gold looks absolutely stunning.....


----------



## suziez

Israeli_Flava said:


> I can hear the stampede coming hahahah


you r so right, those were my feet in the stampede


----------



## eternallove4bag

csetcos said:


> Also confirming- I'm in the US and when placing the Fall SO the only options for B and K were PHW, GHW, Brushed PHW and Brushed GHW. RGHW was available for Constance only. It would be great to see more options available for future rounds!



+1 I also placed my SO in October 2016 and RGHW was not an option otherwise I would have been all over it [emoji28][emoji28]... Omg I am so hoping it's being offered this season! Waiting patiently for SO to open at my store. My SA said they still haven't received the color and hardware options for this SO season. She said they usually get it a month before SO opens up. As soon as I hear anything I will post here[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love [emoji173] the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.



She is a beauty! Enjoy it in great health [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Curious if anyone has run into a situation where the SA/SM "held your SO hostage" after arrival due to you purchasing a B/K during that same semester? I always thought that a SO is not a "quota" bag (and several SA have confirmed that) but I am starting to feel as though H powers that be are keeping a ***** card in their pocket .... threatening to take it away in some cases.... please share if this has happened to you (if you're comfortable)....



Hmmm interesting. Hasn't happened to me but my SA said that it's not counted as quota? And if mine arrives this season before July I should still be able to get it (I filled up my quota for the season with my K28 already [emoji51]). I would love to hear others experience with this too!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Curious if anyone has run into a situation where the SA/SM "held your SO hostage" after arrival due to you purchasing a B/K during that same semester? I always thought that a SO is not a "quota" bag (and several SA have confirmed that) but I am starting to feel as though H powers that be are keeping a ***** card in their pocket .... threatening to take it away in some cases.... please share if this has happened to you (if you're comfortable)....


I've never had this happen, or heard of it. I think it would be risky, too  - SAs usually say to me they want to get SOs to the client as fast as possible, as any bag that's in the store, no matter how well marked/hidden/etc., is at some risk of a new SA accidentally giving it to the wrong person. Even with a push order like my Barenia, I zoomed down there to grab it as you can't be sure (at least in a big store) that a bag earmarked for you will not go missing.


----------



## bertrande

Israeli_Flava said:


> Curious if anyone has run into a situation where the SA/SM "held your SO hostage" after arrival due to you purchasing a B/K during that same semester? I always thought that a SO is not a "quota" bag (and several SA have confirmed that) but I am starting to feel as though H powers that be are keeping a ***** card in their pocket .... threatening to take it away in some cases.... please share if this has happened to you (if you're comfortable)....



I was actually thinking about this - I tend to get offered a bag only at the end of every semester so only recently got an exotic birkin.  Wondering if that's the reason why my SA might have to jump through a couple of hoops this time...maybe it's "too early"?  Will wait for others to share (if they do).


----------



## Mrs.Z

If one is asked to place a SO can one simply select an exotic?  I wasn't sure if you need some sort of "special" approval for an exotic SO.


----------



## Giuliana

Mrs.Z said:


> If one is asked to place a SO can one simply select an exotic?  I wasn't sure if you need some sort of "special" approval for an exotic SO.



Last round, I was told I could do either regular leather or ostrich (not croc). I wasn't interested in exotic, so I didn't inquire further.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## suziez

Is there a special thread for pics of special order bags?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bertrande said:


> I was actually thinking about this - I tend to get offered a bag only at the end of every semester so *only recently got an exotic birkin. * Wondering if that's the reason why my SA might have to jump through a couple of hoops this time...maybe it's "too early"?  Will wait for others to share (if they do).


I bet that's what it is.....
either the SA doesn't know that SO is not a quota bag...orrrrrrr
some boutiques are run by SM that want to control everything....
Who knows which is correct?
I believe you will get a call soon to pick up your SO.


----------



## ehy12

Last round I was told i could select ostrich or regular leather (no croc).


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations. Your bag is beautiful. I also like your jacket.


Thank you! The jacket is actually an oversized vest, so my arms weren't protected from the cold. Fashion is pain sometimes



GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats!! BS chèvre is stunning, even more so in daylight I feel. this is such a cute pic of you


This was my first time seeing chevre in person (still an H novice haha). I can't wait for it to arrive at my house so I can see it in the daylight. 



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful bag





obsessedwhermes said:


> Beautiful beautiful bag! And you definitely look very pleased. Congrats!!


Thank you! I am quite pleased with the outcome~



sparklyprincess said:


> You're so cute! Congratulations on the combination coming out so great [emoji16]


I couldn't stop smiling the entire appointment- I felt so giddy! The combination turned out much better than I expected. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwwwww look at you total blissful cutie pie!!! Happy you love your new treasure and I can't wait to see more piccies!!!!! CONGRATS!!! Isn't chevre divine!???


Hehe there will definitely be more photos to come!! My camera roll is always filled with same outfit, different bags whenever I purchase something new. 



mygoodies said:


> Absolutely STUNNING!!!!! Enjoy this beauty for many years to come dear!
> Can you please take some daylight pics when u have time   LOVE IT!!!


Definitely! I cannot wait to capture more photos for you lovely ladies. Such a welcoming group of orange addicts.



mp4 said:


> Turned out wonderfully!!!  Enjoy it!!!!


I'm already enjoying it even though it's still in transit to me haha  



floflo said:


> BS chèvre is beautiful!  Congrats on this gem!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## arlv8500

QuelleFromage said:


> I've never had this happen, or heard of it. I think it would be risky, too  - SAs usually say to me they want to get SOs to the client as fast as possible, as any bag that's in the store, no matter how well marked/hidden/etc., is at some risk of a new SA accidentally giving it to the wrong person. Even with a push order like my Barenia, I zoomed down there to grab it as you can't be sure (at least in a big store) that a bag earmarked for you will not go missing.



Hahah I'm always afraid of that happening.. Heehe


----------



## arlv8500

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love ❤ the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.



Omg! It's so pretty! And you look so cute! Heehee... And you were very brave for doing that combo just 5 months into your H journey! I actually want to be adventurous and try that for my next one! Congrats!


----------



## bagidiotic

suziez said:


> Is there a special thread for pics of special order bags?


Reference  library


----------



## LovEmAll

Love love love all this SO knowledge.  I would dream to get that offer one day.  [emoji120]. Any tips to make that happen would be greatly appreciated.  I mentioned it casually to my SA last month, and I know April is coming but I don't want to come off as pushy.  Thanks so much!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

LovEmAll said:


> Love love love all this SO knowledge.  I would dream to get that offer one day.  [emoji120]. Any tips to make that happen would be greatly appreciated.  I mentioned it casually to my SA last month, and I know April is coming but I don't want to come off as pushy.  Thanks so much!



I feel like most of the ladies here have an extensive purchase history at a store. I have read a story or two about being offered a SO at fsh (amazing!). There have also been instances when the person expressed interest in "something unique" or waited for a particular color for a long time, so the SA asked if the individual was interested in a SO.  

For me, I asked my SA about what a SO was last March without knowing that April/May is the time to place the orders. I expressed some interest, but didn't feel like I would be offered because I was only a H client for 3-4 months at the time. Astoundingly, my lovely SA offered me the opportunity a month later!! 

I am also curious to hear from every one else. My question is how to bring up the idea of creating a second SO? I have read posts of some of you ladies having more than one at a time. I do not want to seem greedy, but my mind is full of thoughts of rose azalee...


----------



## LovingTheOrange

arlv8500 said:


> Omg! It's so pretty! And you look so cute! Heehee... And you were very brave for doing that combo just 5 months into your H journey! I actually want to be adventurous and try that for my next one! Congrats!



Is the blue on blue considered brave? I actually thought it was quite conservative because the colors are in the same family hahah. I didn't have the guts to be adventurous tbh... Do you mean you will also do blue on blue?


----------



## sparklyprincess

Israeli_Flava said:


> Curious if anyone has run into a situation where the SA/SM "held your SO hostage" after arrival due to you purchasing a B/K during that same semester? I always thought that a SO is not a "quota" bag (and several SA have confirmed that) but I am starting to feel as though H powers that be are keeping a ***** card in their pocket .... threatening to take it away in some cases.... please share if this has happened to you (if you're comfortable)....



This happened to me once, but it was back in 2012 around the time Hermes started imposing the strict rules on everything with the quotas, not mailing leather goods (except with special approval), and the SAs were all still adjusting to the new rules. I was so upset because I thought my SO would be given to someone else. But they actually ended up holding it for me, and then told me that I could have it in June. I don't work with that store anymore.


----------



## arlv8500

LovingTheOrange said:


> Is the blue on blue considered brave? I actually thought it was quite conservative because the colors are in the same family hahah. I didn't have the guts to be adventurous tbh... Do you mean you will also do blue on blue?



The combination I consider it to be adventurous! Hahaa I think I'm just super boring... I went a little wild and did a contrast piping, but couldn't follow through with contrast stitching. DH said, do complementary colours, or like colours... (He told me to study a colour wheel... ).


----------



## arlv8500

LovingTheOrange said:


> I feel like most of the ladies here have an extensive purchase history at a store. I have read a story or two about being offered a SO at fsh (amazing!). There have also been instances when the person expressed interest in "something unique" or waited for a particular color for a long time, so the SA asked if the individual was interested in a SO.
> 
> For me, I asked my SA about what a SO was last March without knowing that April/May is the time to place the orders. I expressed some interest, but didn't feel like I would be offered because I was only a H client for 3-4 months at the time. Astoundingly, my lovely SA offered me the opportunity a month later!!
> 
> I am also curious to hear from every one else. My question is how to bring up the idea of creating a second SO? I have read posts of some of you ladies having more than one at a time. I do not want to seem greedy, but my mind is full of thoughts of rose azalee...



I currently have three outstanding... So asking for a second is not greedy at all! And rose azalea is such a sweet pink. I love it. If your SA was kind enough to offer you the first one, I think all you need to do is ask. Good luck!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

arlv8500 said:


> The combination I consider it to be adventurous! Hahaa I think I'm just super boring... I went a little wild and did a contrast piping, but couldn't follow through with contrast stitching. DH said, do complementary colours, or like colours... (He told me to study a colour wheel... ).



I cannot wait to see your bag! How long have you been waiting? I was not aware that we were allowed to do contrast stitching- my SA said, "Paris will match the stitching" so I didn't realize I could choose. I think she later mentioned that the bag is more likely to be rejected if you choose two-tone with an unusual stitching. 



arlv8500 said:


> I currently have three outstanding... So asking for a second is not greedy at all! And rose azalea is such a sweet pink. I love it. If your SA was kind enough to offer you the first one, I think all you need to do is ask. Good luck!



Three outstanding at the same store? Wow! The only thing is that my SO just came in last week, so I don't know how long the waiting period should be until I ask again. Additionally, my store is the only one for this region and I am not very confident in my own purchase history. My friends have bought MUCH much more without even being offered a B/K let alone a SO...


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Shiva2009 said:


> Do you Guys know if they start offering SO in April this year or has it changed?


I saw some ladies on Instagram place their SO this week!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovingTheOrange

H2014 said:


> I always thought that a special order was wishful thinking, but then it happened out of the blue and on the spot whilst being in a Hermes store recently (a very interesting story indeed, but for another day).
> 
> I ended up ordering a 25cm Togo Birkin with etain outside and capucine inside and Permabrass hardware (having always thought that I wanted a 30cm Birkin turquoise outside, rouge casaque inside with GHW...not available and probably too bling)
> 
> I am now wondering, should I have taken swift leather instead…would that make the bag more elegant? Is etain darker and greyer in Togo or Swift? What about GHW or PHW? Should I have put anemone inside? Or maybe I should have chosen different colours…but raisin, an all-time elusive favourite of mine only exists in Chevre or Epsom at the moment and I am not a fan of either…so many questions….confused...maybe I should stick with my original, impulsive on the spot choice…oh yes, I do not have a 25 cm at the moment….Please help!



I love how the last paragraph is a peek into your train of though (haha!). I also had the exact same string of thoughts upon the arrival of my SO last week. I was both elated and worried after a 290-day wait. I was doubting my original choices and wondering if I would even bring it home with me. Seeing my bag in person cleared my doubts. This was my first SO, so I am even more fond of it! 
Other people may have bags that you think is better is your own, but it's a different feeling. I think that sticking with your gut is the best decision. Hindsight is 20/20 and of course your mind will race with endless combinations when you aren't in your appointment haha. Get that app ready for your phone- the one that counts the days. Your wait begins now!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Yukisara said:


> Hello Ladies! I’m quite new to the forum and I’m super happy that we’ll be able to exchange our love for the H brand
> 
> This is the best H story that ever happened to me. I got an invitation to do the SO yesterday which I still couldn’t believe it as it came by surprise and unexpected. Please tell me this was not a dream! It's a little lengthly so please bare with me
> 
> So this is how it went. It was a normal weekend and I went to my local store with my partner and originally planned to see other choices of Bolide for my aunt, and myself (recently had an idea of getting one) It was not our first time at the store but definitely the first time with this super lovely gentleman. He showed the bags I requested for but unfortunately it was not the best combination to my preference and the style didn’t suit me much (as well for my aunt). So I politely declined them. Nevertheless he jotted down my preference on his Hermes app under my account. After that we had a really great chat for 20 mins about Hermes and ourselves, to be honest that was really great enough and was beyond my expectation and experience because he was a really nice guy and very knowledgeable. We got along really well and exchanged our fascination for the brand, I think by the point that he knew I’m really into the craftsmanship of Hermes, I know what I like and specific about my choices. We bid goodbye to him and wished him a lovely weekend but then I was about to go down the stairs I realised I should ask him for this name card. My partner waited at the stair and I quickly ran up to see him packing those bags that he offered to me. I politely asked if I could have his name card. Then this is where the magic happened! I saw the big leather box behind him and I asked what that is because I see lots of colours there, he said these are the colour samples, would you like to make one? We can make customise one for you! I couldn’t think of anything at that moment as you guys know getting our holygrail bag is like finding a soulmate or not to imagine designing it the way that you love from the brand you love! My partner came up to rejoined me again at the leather floor as if he knew something was going to happen!
> 
> We sat at the table and he gave his name card which surprisingly his title as well on this complimentary card (apparently he’s more senior than SA, therefore I assume he probably have some authority to offer this SO?) So I just wonder, because this happened so rapidly, we didn’t fill the form but rather went through the choices of leather, Stitching, and hardware. He jotted down my spec under my account on this app again, I didn’t received any paper as a confirmation
> 
> My choice was K28, Etoupe, Rose gold Hardware, with Rose Azalee stichting
> 
> Nevertheless he said that he needs to get the approval from Paris first before bing able to confirm this SO, and it may take six months to 2 years. I have no problem with the wait but I’m still pinching my face after I left the store until now if that was really real! He even offered the SO for my partner as well!
> 
> Do you think this is really happening? I had been researching and reading numerous posts, some have their spec filled in the form, but mine with simply jotting down under my account.
> I heard it is very rare that Hermes would reject the spec, unless it is very off the brand’s concept. I have asked if I can customise the flap colour and interior as well, and he said unfortunately no..so I guess that probably requires even better relationship with the store? But I really don't mind because I prefer single colour with subtle twist to the standard offering.
> 
> A little info about me. I had not spent the fortune at this store at all. I had never bought K or B from this store, my account was actually disappeared for some reason so there was no trace of my purchase history (really disappointing) I only found this out when he wanted to jot down my preference for Bolide, so that was definitely before he offer the SO. So guys, do you think I still need to pinch my face  and what do you think about my choice? Has anyone had a experience about rose gold hardware? thank youuu ladies !!



Wow!! This is definitely the most spontaneous SO story I have read. I cannot wait to see it~


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Mrs.Z said:


> If one is asked to place a SO can one simply select an exotic?  I wasn't sure if you need some sort of "special" approval for an exotic SO.



No to your question at least for my store. The quota for an exotic SO is even smaller than quota for a regular SO.


----------



## arlv8500

LovingTheOrange said:


> I cannot wait to see your bag! How long have you been waiting? I was not aware that we were allowed to do contrast stitching- my SA said, "Paris will match the stitching" so I didn't realize I could choose. I think she later mentioned that the bag is more likely to be rejected if you choose two-tone with an unusual stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> Three outstanding at the same store? Wow! The only thing is that my SO just came in last week, so I don't know how long the waiting period should be until I ask again. Additionally, my store is the only one for this region and I am not very confident in my own purchase history. My friends have bought MUCH much more without even being offered a B/K let alone a SO...



For one of my SOs, I asked for contrast stitching, but was later rejected by Paris.  if you have colours in mind already, why not hint to her... "Ohh... Do you think this will look nice with this?" Or "oh.. I really want this bag in this colour."


----------



## arlv8500

Yukisara said:


> Hello Ladies! I’m quite new to the forum and I’m super happy that we’ll be able to exchange our love for the H brand
> 
> This is the best H story that ever happened to me. I got an invitation to do the SO yesterday which I still couldn’t believe it as it came by surprise and unexpected. Please tell me this was not a dream! It's a little lengthly so please bare with me
> 
> So this is how it went. It was a normal weekend and I went to my local store with my partner and originally planned to see other choices of Bolide for my aunt, and myself (recently had an idea of getting one) It was not our first time at the store but definitely the first time with this super lovely gentleman. He showed the bags I requested for but unfortunately it was not the best combination to my preference and the style didn’t suit me much (as well for my aunt). So I politely declined them. Nevertheless he jotted down my preference on his Hermes app under my account. After that we had a really great chat for 20 mins about Hermes and ourselves, to be honest that was really great enough and was beyond my expectation and experience because he was a really nice guy and very knowledgeable. We got along really well and exchanged our fascination for the brand, I think by the point that he knew I’m really into the craftsmanship of Hermes, I know what I like and specific about my choices. We bid goodbye to him and wished him a lovely weekend but then I was about to go down the stairs I realised I should ask him for this name card. My partner waited at the stair and I quickly ran up to see him packing those bags that he offered to me. I politely asked if I could have his name card. Then this is where the magic happened! I saw the big leather box behind him and I asked what that is because I see lots of colours there, he said these are the colour samples, would you like to make one? We can make customise one for you! I couldn’t think of anything at that moment as you guys know getting our holygrail bag is like finding a soulmate or not to imagine designing it the way that you love from the brand you love! My partner came up to rejoined me again at the leather floor as if he knew something was going to happen!
> 
> We sat at the table and he gave his name card which surprisingly his title as well on this complimentary card (apparently he’s more senior than SA, therefore I assume he probably have some authority to offer this SO?) So I just wonder, because this happened so rapidly, we didn’t fill the form but rather went through the choices of leather, Stitching, and hardware. He jotted down my spec under my account on this app again, I didn’t received any paper as a confirmation
> 
> My choice was K28, Etoupe, Rose gold Hardware, with Rose Azalee stichting
> 
> Nevertheless he said that he needs to get the approval from Paris first before bing able to confirm this SO, and it may take six months to 2 years. I have no problem with the wait but I’m still pinching my face after I left the store until now if that was really real! He even offered the SO for my partner as well!
> 
> Do you think this is really happening? I had been researching and reading numerous posts, some have their spec filled in the form, but mine with simply jotting down under my account.
> I heard it is very rare that Hermes would reject the spec, unless it is very off the brand’s concept. I have asked if I can customise the flap colour and interior as well, and he said unfortunately no..so I guess that probably requires even better relationship with the store? But I really don't mind because I prefer single colour with subtle twist to the standard offering.
> 
> A little info about me. I had not spent the fortune at this store at all. I had never bought K or B from this store, my account was actually disappeared for some reason so there was no trace of my purchase history (really disappointing) I only found this out when he wanted to jot down my preference for Bolide, so that was definitely before he offer the SO. So guys, do you think I still need to pinch my face  and what do you think about my choice? Has anyone had a experience about rose gold hardware? thank youuu ladies !!



Wow! Your SO sounds beautiful! I love those colour combos! And would love to see what it looks like with rose Ghw!  congrats!


----------



## westcoastgal

Gorgeous!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

arlv8500 said:


> For one of my SOs, I asked for contrast stitching, but was later rejected by Paris.  if you have colours in mind already, why not hint to her... "Ohh... Do you think this will look nice with this?" Or "oh.. I really want this bag in this colour."



If Paris rejects your order, what happens after? Do you have to wait until the next round? Is the opportunity still valid or do you have to ask your SA and wait again?


----------



## arlv8500

LovingTheOrange said:


> If Paris rejects your order, what happens after? Do you have to wait until the next round? Is the opportunity still valid or do you have to ask your SA and wait again?



Oh, they only rejected my contrast stitching, and my SA came back and asked me if I was okay with tone on tone. I actually do not know what would happen if they were to reject one's entire SO. I would imagine that you get to choose an alternative and wouldn't need to wait until the next round.


----------



## Rhl2987

LovingTheOrange said:


> I finally saw my bag in person! All my previous concerns are gone- I am so in love ❤ the photo sent from my SA was not an accurate depiction of the colors. The other SAs also joked that they aren't very good at taking photos
> 
> I was too excited to take any photos. Plus, it was already closing time. I only have one photo, which my bf took for me.
> 
> Can't wait to capture these blues in the daylight! I chose  Version 3 with the contrasting sides (not just piping), but it's hard to see in this photo.


Love this!! The blues are amazing!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Curious if anyone has run into a situation where the SA/SM "held your SO hostage" after arrival due to you purchasing a B/K during that same semester? I always thought that a SO is not a "quota" bag (and several SA have confirmed that) but I am starting to feel as though H powers that be are keeping a ***** card in their pocket .... threatening to take it away in some cases.... please share if this has happened to you (if you're comfortable)....


Hi Sweetie!!   Last June I got the call in early June but was told I could not purchase until July 1 as I had bought a bag earlier in the year.  I went to the store to see the bag before it was whisked away..very sad.    Then, a couple of days later, I was called and told that I could come buy the bag.  Go figure.


----------



## Yukisara

arlv8500 said:


> Oh, they only rejected my contrast stitching, and my SA came back and asked me if I was okay with tone on tone. I actually do not know what would happen if they were to reject one's entire SO. I would imagine that you get to choose an alternative and wouldn't need to wait until the next round.


This is awesome! I thought they would totally reject the order *phew*
May I ask how long did you wait until you get the confirmation the Paris please? (after you have placed your SO) I placed mine last week and would like to understand the next steps i.e. how did your SA tell you about the approval? and how did you wait for their answer?  Thanks in advance for you answer


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Rhl2987 said:


> Love this!! The blues are amazing!



Thank you so much! I am still waiting for the parcel to arrive to take more photos


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Yukisara said:


> This is awesome! I thought they would totally reject the order *phew*
> May I ask how long did you wait until you get the confirmation the Paris please? (after you have placed your SO) I placed mine last week and would like to understand the next steps i.e. how did your SA tell you about the approval? and how did you wait for their answer?  Thanks in advance for you answer



My order was placed May 20. My SA emailed me the next day saying, "As of now your color choices and leather have been approved." I think the key words are "as of now". Hermes works in weird ways, so I am sure they can choose to reject it later even if they initially approved it.


----------



## arlv8500

Yukisara said:


> This is awesome! I thought they would totally reject the order *phew*
> May I ask how long did you wait until you get the confirmation the Paris please? (after you have placed your SO) I placed mine last week and would like to understand the next steps i.e. how did your SA tell you about the approval? and how did you wait for their answer?  Thanks in advance for you answer




Trying to recall the sequence of events, maybe a week or two elapsed before I heard back from my SA (but I guess it depends on the store) as @LovingTheOrange mentioned above, it was the next day for her. Well, the SO has been outstanding for 2.5 years now, and I ask for updates, and am told it is still in the system, which means Paris hasn't rejected it. All of this was through email, as that's my preferred way of communication. Hope that helps!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Finally took pics my SO in the daylight! It was my first time seeing it in sunshine as well- I was so mesmerized by the colors

I have three photos in varying amounts of sunshine to try and capture the blues. First one is in direct sunlight. Second one (with shoes) is in the shade of buildings. Third one is inside my passenger seat against black seats. Thanks for letting me share!

*B30 chevre blue sapphire & blue hydra*


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

LovingTheOrange said:


> Finally took pics my SO in the daylight! It was my first time seeing it in sunshine as well- I was so mesmerized by the colors
> 
> I have three photos in varying amounts of sunshine to try and capture the blues. First one is in direct sunlight. Second one (with shoes) is in the shade of buildings. Third one is inside my passenger seat against black seats. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> *B30 chevre blue sapphire & blue hydra*



STUNNNNERRRRRRR!!!!! Such a BLUE BEAUTY! MANY CONGRATULATIONS! LOVE LOVE LOVE..........

Is the interior in Hydra too dear?


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovingTheOrange said:


> Finally took pics my SO in the daylight! It was my first time seeing it in sunshine as well- I was so mesmerized by the colors
> 
> I have three photos in varying amounts of sunshine to try and capture the blues. First one is in direct sunlight. Second one (with shoes) is in the shade of buildings. Third one is inside my passenger seat against black seats. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> *B30 chevre blue sapphire & blue hydra*



So so very pretty!!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

LovingTheOrange said:


> Finally took pics my SO in the daylight! It was my first time seeing it in sunshine as well- I was so mesmerized by the colors
> 
> I have three photos in varying amounts of sunshine to try and capture the blues. First one is in direct sunlight. Second one (with shoes) is in the shade of buildings. Third one is inside my passenger seat against black seats. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> *B30 chevre blue sapphire & blue hydra*



It's so gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LovingTheOrange

mygoodies said:


> STUNNNNERRRRRRR!!!!! Such a BLUE BEAUTY! MANY CONGRATULATIONS! LOVE LOVE LOVE..........
> 
> Is the interior in Hydra too dear?


I'm so happy you like it too!! Yes, the inside is also blue hydra  The clochette is as well


----------



## LovingTheOrange

obsessedwhermes said:


> So so very pretty!!


Thank you! I really adore how it looks in the sun



pinkiestarlet said:


> It's so gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks so much!!


----------



## arlv8500

LovingTheOrange said:


> Finally took pics my SO in the daylight! It was my first time seeing it in sunshine as well- I was so mesmerized by the colors
> 
> I have three photos in varying amounts of sunshine to try and capture the blues. First one is in direct sunlight. Second one (with shoes) is in the shade of buildings. Third one is inside my passenger seat against black seats. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> *B30 chevre blue sapphire & blue hydra*




Wow! Blue hydra in chevre is just gorgeous! The leather takes colour so well. You did very well for your SO! You definitely have a keen eye.


----------



## TankerToad

New Swatches in
Order placed 
Let the wait begin


----------



## brandee1002

I just got the call rack is open [emoji16] .. Can't wait to see what the new colors are


----------



## suziez

TankerToad said:


> New Swatches in
> Order placed
> Let the wait begin


Was rose gold offered for b?


----------



## Perplexed

Hello ladies! I've been wondering about something. A close family member was offered the opportunity to SO for b or k and she wants to order it to my specifications and give it to me because she is already waiting for something specific that may arrive sooner than an SO- and in addition she really just wants to help me find my favorite color if it is being offered. Of course I would pay her for it in full but generally is this frowned upon in the H world? Could they take away this opportunity from her if they figured that she is not ordering it for herself?

And to give you an idea of the kind of relationship this family member and I have, several years ago I give my local boutique a "wish" (as expected...it is the same color that she would order for me if it is being offered) and many years passed and others who gave wishes were receiving their orders. This family member happened to be visiting the H boutique at the time and she randomly decided to inquire if they had any news about my "wish". They told her then that my wish color is very rare and never actually comes and offered her, on the spot, another color to ask me if I want. I didn't want another color so I told my family member that she could have it if she wanted under my name, therefore I wouldn't be offered anything else instead of that "wish" and she took me up on that offer. I gave the boutique a different "wish" since then. I know a wish is not the same thing as a special order but in terms of our family we really do just offer each other whatever we think the other person would want. So....yeah....is this frowned upon? If so, I would ask her not to place the SO because I don't want her to lose her client position with H or cause her any trouble....


----------



## gazalia

Rose Gold HW for B or K offered this time? I thought it is only available for constance...


----------



## TankerToad

suziez said:


> Was rose gold offered for b?



Yes
But honestly in the hardware it doesn't look at pink as it does on a CDC or Constance buckle 
Maybe because the metal on a B or K is so small 
In any event - yes.


----------



## csetcos

TankerToad said:


> Yes
> But honestly in the hardware it doesn't look at pink as it does on a CDC or Constance buckle
> Maybe because the metal on a B or K is so small
> In any event - yes.



I know that IF will be super excited!!! [emoji8]


----------



## Hat Trick

TankerToad said:


> New Swatches in
> Order placed
> Let the wait begin



Could we please have some info about the colour options?


----------



## rachi_fan

Yay[emoji322]  Just spoke to my H fairy about my SO for Constance 24!!!! So excited !
Étoupe /Rose Jaipur and RGHW [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

rachi_fan said:


> Yay[emoji322]  Just spoke to my H fairy about my SO for Constance 24!!!! So excited !
> Étoupe /Rose Jaipur and RGHW [emoji7][emoji7]


Yes gonna be so beautiful


----------



## Giuliana

rachi_fan said:


> Yay[emoji322]  Just spoke to my H fairy about my SO for Constance 24!!!! So excited !
> Étoupe /Rose Jaipur and RGHW [emoji7][emoji7]



Congrats! What are the leather options for a Constance? Swift and epsom? Any others (chevre)?


----------



## suziez

TankerToad said:


> Yes
> But honestly in the hardware it doesn't look at pink as it does on a CDC or Constance buckle
> Maybe because the metal on a B or K is so small
> In any event - yes.


Thanks for the information.  May I ask what you ordered?


----------



## rachi_fan

Giuliana said:


> Congrats! What are the leather options for a Constance? Swift and epsom? Any others (chevre)?



I didn't ask any other available leather option as I told my SM I want Epsom for this SO. He then told me what colour is available for Epsom leather ....[emoji136]


----------



## Giuliana

rachi_fan said:


> I didn't ask any other available leather option as I told my SM I want Epsom for this SO. He then told me what colour is available for Epsom leather ....[emoji136]



Thanks. The color combo you picked sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Meta

TankerToad said:


> Yes
> But honestly in the hardware it doesn't look at pink as it does on a CDC or Constance buckle
> Maybe because the metal on a B or K is so small
> In any event - yes.


RGHW isn't available in a B or K. The sample in the SO kit is just that, a sample. It's available for Constance and to be used as a visual. *At this point*, rghw isn't available for a B or K. There are only 4 hardware options for a B or K- ghw, phw, brushed ghw and brushed phw.

As far as colors are concerned, they are exactly the same as last round, FW16. New colors will only come for FW17. For what it's worth, I'm located in Europe but I doubt that it differs for SO in US as they're really trying to streamline the process to enable SOs to be completed in a timely manner. Or at least that's their aim, so I've been told.


----------



## rachi_fan

I was tossing between blue electric or trench or even rouge vif.....then my SM suggested how about Étoupe ? Then I was like [emoji848] okay .... can I have pink lining ? Then we kinda went "rose Jaipur! " together .... before I hang up the phone he went " this bag is going to be gorgeous! now I am more looking forward to receive your bag than you ![emoji23]"


----------



## Orangefanatic

So, Can someone please advise
Colour available for B/K for this round?
Purple/Pink Family
Grey Family
Blue Family
TIA


----------



## Israeli_Flava

.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

csetcos said:


> I know that IF will be super excited!!! [emoji8]





TankerToad said:


> Yes
> But honestly in the hardware it doesn't look at pink as it does on a CDC or Constance buckle
> Maybe because the metal on a B or K is so small
> In any event - yes.



AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes!!!!!!!!!!!
TT- were there at least a few new colors or is it exactly the same as last round???


----------



## Meta

Orangefanatic said:


> So, Can someone please advise
> Colour available for B/K for this round?
> Purple/Pink Family
> Grey Family
> Blue Family
> TIA


Colors are here and lining and stitching are here.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Same list again??? Ok, the list really hasn't changed now then for THREE rounds because I ordered in April 2016 and it was basically the same then with the exception of a few colors (RA).... not that I'm ordering anything bc I need more chevre in my life... just commenting... I'll wait for new colors...


----------



## Orangefanatic

weN84 said:


> Colors are here and lining and stitching are here.


Thank you so much!! I really like Anemone this round but when I ordered last year 2016, SM said only available purple is raisin.


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> Same list again??? Ok, the list really hasn't changed now then for THREE rounds because I ordered in April 2016 and it was basically the same then with the exception of a few colors (RA).... not that I'm ordering anything bc I need more chevre in my life... just commenting... I'll wait for new colors...


The colors are *not the same* for SS2016 and FW2016. There were minor changes. Similar, yes.

SS2016 courtesy of @yodaling1


FW2016 courtesy of @sajapa


----------



## Meta

Orangefanatic said:


> Thank you so much!! I really like Anemone this round but when I ordered last year 2016, SM said only available purple is raisin.


Anemone was available in FW2016 not SS2016.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Orangefanatic

weN84 said:


> Anemone was available in FW2016 not SS2016.



Oh nice!!! Now I need some help from experts.

This is my second SO....thinking

B30 or B25
Anemone or BS
Chevre or Evercolour
Any suggestions for lining colour and hardwear?

My current collection
Colour: Black,Rough H, Geranium,Orange, Etoupe, Curry, blue thalassa, colbert, Gold
B35,B30,B25,K32,K28
I love the look of B25, but carry B30 more often ...TIA


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> The colors are *not the same* for SS2016 and FW2016. There were minor changes. Similar, yes.
> 
> SS2016 courtesy of @yodaling1
> View attachment 3639041
> 
> FW2016 courtesy of @sajapa
> View attachment 3639040


My comment was geared toward the chevre list of offerings dear. Sorry for the confusion. I know the lists aren't exactly the same.... I stated that. Never meant to start a one-for-one comparison..... but the colors really don't vary much either way =)


----------



## TankerToad

weN84 said:


> RGHW isn't available in a B or K. The sample in the SO kit is just that, a sample. It's available for Constance and to be used as a visual. *At this point*, rghw isn't available for a B or K. There are only 4 hardware options for a B or K- ghw, phw, brushed ghw and brushed phw.
> 
> As far as colors are concerned, they are exactly the same as last round, FW16. New colors will only come for FW17. For what it's worth, I'm located in Europe but I doubt that it differs for SO in US as they're really trying to streamline the process to enable SOs to be completed in a timely manner. Or at least that's their aim, so I've been told.



That's interesting because I was told Rose Gold was definitely an option and my order was placed at a large USA boutique 
I didn't order rose gold but I was with the managing director and the assistant -
And we had a long discussion about rose gold.
Oh well
Others will have to chime in here--


----------



## TankerToad

weN84 said:


> RGHW isn't available in a B or K. The sample in the SO kit is just that, a sample. It's available for Constance and to be used as a visual. *At this point*, rghw isn't available for a B or K. There are only 4 hardware options for a B or K- ghw, phw, brushed ghw and brushed phw.
> 
> As far as colors are concerned, they are exactly the same as last round, FW16. New colors will only come for FW17. For what it's worth, I'm located in Europe but I doubt that it differs for SO in US as they're really trying to streamline the process to enable SOs to be completed in a timely manner. Or at least that's their aim, so I've been told.



They are also offering permbrass as an option for hardware 
I was offered 6 hardware choices


----------



## bagidiotic

Orangefanatic said:


> So, Can someone please advise
> Colour available for B/K for this round?
> Purple/Pink Family
> Grey Family
> Blue Family
> TIA[emoji813]


If you're  being offered so
Your store should be  able to  give you more accuracy  of the colors  you wanted
Coz  each store each leather has  specific  quota  availability


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> RGHW isn't available in a B or K. The sample in the SO kit is just that, a sample. It's available for Constance and to be used as a visual. *At this point*, rghw isn't available for a B or K. There are only 4 hardware options for a B or K- ghw, phw, brushed ghw and brushed phw.
> 
> As far as colors are concerned, they are exactly the same as last round, FW16. New colors will only come for FW17. For what it's worth, I'm located in Europe but I doubt that it differs for SO in US as they're really trying to streamline the process to enable SOs to be completed in a timely manner. Or at least that's their aim, so I've been told.


Thanks  wen 
You're  most  helpful for this information


----------



## TankerToad

Israeli_Flava said:


> My comment was geared toward the chevre list of offerings dear. Sorry for the confusion. I know the lists aren't exactly the same.... I stated that. Never meant to start a one-for-one comparison..... but the colors really don't vary much either way =)



Hi sweetie!!
Yes the offering didn't change much and as far as pink Rose Azalea was offered in Epsom 
Although I didn't really look at the chèvre options -
The rose gold hardware sample was not very pink looking- not at all like the RG CDC
Ask to look in SO box "just for fun" next time you are at your boutique and you will see what I mean ...


----------



## Rhl2987

LovingTheOrange said:


> Finally took pics my SO in the daylight! It was my first time seeing it in sunshine as well- I was so mesmerized by the colors
> 
> I have three photos in varying amounts of sunshine to try and capture the blues. First one is in direct sunlight. Second one (with shoes) is in the shade of buildings. Third one is inside my passenger seat against black seats. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> *B30 chevre blue sapphire & blue hydra*


Looking so good!!!


----------



## mygoodies

weN84 said:


> The colors are *not the same* for SS2016 and FW2016. There were minor changes. Similar, yes.
> 
> SS2016 courtesy of @yodaling1
> View attachment 3639041
> 
> FW2016 courtesy of @sajapa
> View attachment 3639040



Thank you for posting these again dear!
I too can reconfirm SO colors are exactly the same as listed here and NO RGHW offered for B/K. 
Placed mine a month ago in Paris  so I assume they have the correct info.


----------



## mygoodies

Here's some pics I took of the HW. As mentioned earlier the RGHW is kinda hard to see...I did ask for the availability of RGHW for B/K (not that I'm interested but thought it be useful for TPFers to know) and the SA confirmed its not possible this time round. So fingers crossed for those lemming for this HW it be available the next round


----------



## GNIPPOHS

weN84 said:


> RGHW isn't available in a B or K. The sample in the SO kit is just that, a sample. It's available for Constance and to be used as a visual. *At this point*, rghw isn't available for a B or K. There are only 4 hardware options for a B or K- ghw, phw, brushed ghw and brushed phw.
> 
> As far as colors are concerned, they are exactly the same as last round, FW16. New colors will only come for FW17. For what it's worth, I'm located in Europe but I doubt that it differs for SO in US as they're really trying to streamline the process to enable SOs to be completed in a timely manner. Or at least that's their aim, so I've been told.





TankerToad said:


> That's interesting because I was told Rose Gold was definitely an option and my order was placed at a large USA boutique
> I didn't order rose gold but I was with the managing director and the assistant -
> And we had a long discussion about rose gold.
> Oh well
> Others will have to chime in here--





mygoodies said:


> Here's some pics I took of the HW. As mentioned earlier the RGHW is kinda hard to see...I did ask for the availability of RGHW for B/K (not that I'm interested but thought it be useful for TPFers to know) and the SA confirmed its not possible this time round. So fingers crossed for those lemming for this HW it be available the next round
> View attachment 3639238
> 
> View attachment 3639239
> 
> View attachment 3639240



Thanks for the intel and pics *weN, TT, mygoodies  *Must say brushed palladium looks REALLY cool, kinda regreting i didnt choose it!


----------



## mygoodies

Oh and another note! I asked for Rose Lipstick for the interior, however, it would only be possible if the piping were done is RL as well, which think its weird! But I didn't want contrast piping so I stick to my 1st choice RJ  
So basically those colors on the right column (lining colors) with an "X" are all OK for interior. Those that don't have the "X" would only be possible with contrast piping. My SA had to call the SO manager several times to confirm. Its been confusing for her as well  and this is Paris LOL


----------



## TankerToad

Well there will be a lot of disappointed folks that ordered RG on their B/K
Because they are taking orders for it-
I didn't order it because it just didn't look like RG on the sample
My SA said - it just isn't here nor there --
Interesting that this forum knows more than the managing director at one of the largest USA company stores - but it wouldn't be the first time[emoji6]


----------



## mygoodies

TankerToad said:


> Well there will be a lot of disappointed folks that ordered RG on their B/K
> Because they are taking orders for it-
> I didn't order it because it just didn't look like RG on the sample
> My SA said - it just isn't here nor there --
> Interesting that this forum knows more than the managing director at one of the largest USA company stores - but it wouldn't be the first time[emoji6]



I really hope the RG HW would fall through for those who ordered!

Well as we all know by now H is FULL of surprises! Even SAs in Paris are confused by the SO list as to what's possible or not LOL


----------



## Monceau

TankerToad said:


> They are also offering permbrass as an option for hardware
> I was offered 6 hardware choices



RGHW was mentioned to me as well, but then again, Beton was mentioned when I asked about neutrals and it is on the list as exotic only. Didn't RAC just open yesterday? Perhaps there is some confusion.

I wish they would offer guilloche hardware. I would like to make my SO "special" but I'm not interested in contrast lining or thread...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## suziez

Ohhh my........I have been reading through this whole thread as well as many, many others.  I was just offered my first so and have done nothing but look at colors..after staying awake for nearly three days I THOUGHT the so would be a b in trench with pink interior with rose gold.  now that rg is really not offered i guess i have to start all over again.  the hardware is the kicker.....sigh...............


----------



## TankerToad

Monceau said:


> RGHW was mentioned to me as well, but then again, Beton was mentioned when I asked about neutrals and it is on the list as exotic only. Didn't RAC just open yesterday? Perhaps there is some confusion.
> 
> I wish they would offer guilloche hardware. I would like to make my SO "special" but I'm not interested in contrast lining or thread...



Yes
Opened yesterday (in the USA) anyway. 
With Hermes there is always a bit of confusion, mystery and drama, don't you think?
That's what keeps us all intrigued [emoji41]


----------



## mygoodies

suziez said:


> Ohhh my........I have been reading through this whole thread as well as many, many others.  I was just offered my first so and have done nothing but look at colors..after staying awake for nearly three days I THOUGHT the so would be a b in trench with pink interior with rose gold.  now that rg is really not offered i guess i have to start all over again.  the hardware is the kicker.....sigh...............



Sadly the only pink interior u can choose from this round would be Jaipur unless u would want the contrast piping as well then Lipstick would be possible. Or so I'm told when I asked abt RL  so weird they won't do the interior only in RL without the contrast piping! Doesn't make any sense to me!


----------



## rwy_ma

mygoodies said:


> Sadly the only pink interior u can choose from this round would be Jaipur unless u would want the contrast piping as well then Lipstick would be possible. Or so I'm told when I asked abt RL  so weird they won't do the interior only in RL without the contrast piping! Doesn't make any sense to me!



Is that mean we could do say anemone (Togo) Birkin with Rose lipstick piping and stitching? Cos I always think we can only pick colours from the same type of leather even just the contrast piping.


----------



## scndlslv

TankerToad said:


> That's interesting because I was told Rose Gold was definitely an option and my order was placed at a large USA boutique
> I didn't order rose gold but I was with the managing director and the assistant -
> And we had a long discussion about rose gold.
> Oh well
> Others will have to chime in here--


I was told the same thing in Paris in December. So odd.


----------



## carlinha

TankerToad said:


> They are also offering permbrass as an option for hardware
> I was offered 6 hardware choices



I also confirm permabrass HW as option for B/K SO

Cannot speak for RGHW


----------



## mygoodies

rwy_ma said:


> Is that mean we could do say anemone (Togo) Birkin with Rose lipstick piping and stitching? Cos I always think we can only pick colours from the same type of leather even just the contrast piping.



That's what I asked too cause RL wasn't on the leather type list. Only Azalea which is offered in Epsom only and I didn't want that. But they kept telling me the same thing, if I wanted the RL then I had to get piping as well. 
So confusing  so I decided to play safe and ordered the colors mentioned on the sheet. Didn't want to risk any delays or even worse for it being rejected.


----------



## mygoodies

At the bottom of my Kelly "SO order sheet" there are only 5 options of HW mentioned. RGHW isn't stated anywhere else. 
H is still so awfully mysterious with SO


----------



## LadyCupid

mygoodies said:


> At the bottom of my Kelly "SO order sheet" there are only 5 options of HW mentioned. RGHW isn't stated anywhere else.
> H is still so awfully mysterious with SO


5 including permabrass? Wish you took a pic of that sheet for clarification as now some said only 4, some 6 and some 5 hardwares are offered.


----------



## MSO13

Taking this thread name literally, my SO took 0 days to arrive because I didn't know that my bag was a special order!  

I guess technically I waited about 16 months for it but I thought it was just a regular old Podium order so I was surprised when my friend who I brought with me to pick up the bag pointed out the shiny horseshoe. I took a peek at the bag earlier this week but didn't take the felt off. 

My SM and SA knew I wanted a B30 in black swift and it wasn't available at Podium when I asked for it so they surprised me by getting it SO'd. It's black swift in and out with gold hardware.  I will be saving it for a special career occasion next month but I'm thrilled to have it.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsOwen3 said:


> Taking this thread name literally, my SO took 0 days to arrive because I didn't know that my bag was a special order!
> 
> I guess technically I waited about 16 months for it but I thought it was just a regular old Podium order so I was surprised when my friend who I brought with me to pick up the bag pointed out the shiny horseshoe. I took a peek at the bag earlier this week but didn't take the felt off.
> 
> My SM and SA knew I wanted a B30 in black swift and it wasn't available at Podium when I asked for it so they surprised me by getting it SO'd. It's black swift in and out with gold hardware.  I will be saving it for a special career occasion next month but I'm thrilled to have it.
> 
> View attachment 3639536
> View attachment 3639537


Wowiiwiwiwiwii! What a lovely surprise and how sweet!!! Lovely delicious swift ghw! To die for! Congrats dear


----------



## HerLuv

MrsOwen3 said:


> Taking this thread name literally, my SO took 0 days to arrive because I didn't know that my bag was a special order!
> 
> I guess technically I waited about 16 months for it but I thought it was just a regular old Podium order so I was surprised when my friend who I brought with me to pick up the bag pointed out the shiny horseshoe. I took a peek at the bag earlier this week but didn't take the felt off.
> 
> My SM and SA knew I wanted a B30 in black swift and it wasn't available at Podium when I asked for it so they surprised me by getting it SO'd. It's black swift in and out with gold hardware.  I will be saving it for a special career occasion next month but I'm thrilled to have it.
> 
> View attachment 3639536
> View attachment 3639537



Mrs. O you have the best H God!!! 2 SO bags with no wait. Speechless. 1st SO disappeared and 2nd one is at 2 years 4 months and still waiting here [emoji24]
Please pray to your H God for me [emoji1317]


----------



## MsHermesAU

HerLuv said:


> Mrs. O you have the best H God!!! 2 SO bags with no wait. Speechless. 1st SO disappeared and 2nd one is at 2 years 4 months and still waiting here [emoji24]
> Please pray to your H God for me [emoji1317]



Oh no, HerLuv! That is such terrible luck. Sending good vibes your way  H is so odd and unpredictable at times


----------



## obsessedwhermes

MrsOwen3 said:


> Taking this thread name literally, my SO took 0 days to arrive because I didn't know that my bag was a special order!
> 
> I guess technically I waited about 16 months for it but I thought it was just a regular old Podium order so I was surprised when my friend who I brought with me to pick up the bag pointed out the shiny horseshoe. I took a peek at the bag earlier this week but didn't take the felt off.
> 
> My SM and SA knew I wanted a B30 in black swift and it wasn't available at Podium when I asked for it so they surprised me by getting it SO'd. It's black swift in and out with gold hardware.  I will be saving it for a special career occasion next month but I'm thrilled to have it.
> 
> View attachment 3639536
> View attachment 3639537



Oh wow! Your SM & SA are such lovely people!! Congrats! This is really wonderful


----------



## Hat Trick

MrsOwen3 said:


> Taking this thread name literally, my SO took 0 days to arrive because I didn't know that my bag was a special order!
> View attachment 3639536
> View attachment 3639537



Congratulations, it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

yodaling1 said:


> 5 including permabrass? Wish you took a pic of that sheet for clarification as now some said only 4, some 6 and some 5 hardwares are offered.



Yes incl Permabrass. I did take 1 blurry pic of it. Couldn't crop it properly. 

Anyway like I said it says 5 HW at the bottom:

CK (shiny PHW)
CB (brushed PHW)
CC (shiny GHW)
CM (brushed GHW)
CP (permabrass)

Rose Gold HW would be CD but that's not anywhere on my order sheet. 
Nevertheless each store may have different rules. So don't hold my words for it 
HTH!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

MrsOwen3 said:


> Taking this thread name literally, my SO took 0 days to arrive because I didn't know that my bag was a special order!
> 
> I guess technically I waited about 16 months for it but I thought it was just a regular old Podium order so I was surprised when my friend who I brought with me to pick up the bag pointed out the shiny horseshoe. I took a peek at the bag earlier this week but didn't take the felt off.
> 
> My SM and SA knew I wanted a B30 in black swift and it wasn't available at Podium when I asked for it so they surprised me by getting it SO'd. It's black swift in and out with gold hardware.  I will be saving it for a special career occasion next month but I'm thrilled to have it.
> 
> View attachment 3639536
> View attachment 3639537


Your SM and SA are so kind to surprise you!! Congrats on your classic bag


----------



## Perplexed

Our order sheet had leather colors that weren't actually available when SA went to make the SO...it really is mysterious!


----------



## mygoodies

Perplexed said:


> Our order sheet had leather colors that weren't actually available when SA went to make the SO...it really is mysterious!



Mysterious indeed but they're not making it any easier for SAs and SMs 

I'm just praying the person who submits our SOs would do it correctly and that the Artisan doesn't put his "crafty" hat on and start making a bag based on his own color preferences! That be HORRIBLE!!


----------



## suziez

mygoodies said:


> Sadly the only pink interior u can choose from this round would be Jaipur unless u would want the contrast piping as well then Lipstick would be possible. Or so I'm told when I asked abt RL  so weird they won't do the interior only in RL without the contrast piping! Doesn't make any sense to me!


Now I really don't know what to do as I wanted pink sakura.  I want the first to be special so I guess I'm back to the drawing board.  I go thursday to place the order so i have a couple days.  Thanks for the information.


----------



## MSO13

HerLuv said:


> Mrs. O you have the best H God!!! 2 SO bags with no wait. Speechless. 1st SO disappeared and 2nd one is at 2 years 4 months and still waiting here [emoji24]
> Please pray to your H God for me [emoji1317]



I wish I could put in a good word, I do think the SOs that go on the missing list are down to leather availability issues. I was learning about the small percentage of hides that can be used for bags so even though there are craftsmen and dedicated ateliers to make the SOs, they can run into supply issues with certain colors/leathers still. I hope your bags come through. If it makes you hopeful, my first Kelly was someone's SO that took 4+ years to come in so they do show up even after a very long time. The woman who ordered it had moved on which worked out for me!



obsessedwhermes said:


> Oh wow! Your SM & SA are such lovely people!! Congrats! This is really wonderful





Hat Trick said:


> Congratulations, it's gorgeous!!!





LovingTheOrange said:


> Your SM and SA are so kind to surprise you!! Congrats on your classic bag



thanks all, I feel very fortunate to have such a great store that looks out for me and glad this beauty was made possible. Swift is a delicious leather!


----------



## mygoodies

suziez said:


> Now I really don't know what to do as I wanted pink sakura.  I want the first to be special so I guess I'm back to the drawing board.  I go thursday to place the order so i have a couple days.  Thanks for the information.



Sakura is sadly not on the list this time 
Just take another look on that SO list pic again (posted above) and see if u like anything else dear. What were the colors/leather u were thinking about again? Maybe we could help with some suggestions before u go in


----------



## mrs.posh

rwy_ma said:


> Is that mean we could do say anemone (Togo) Birkin with Rose lipstick piping and stitching? Cos I always think we can only pick colours from the same type of leather even just the contrast piping.



My Paris told me this as well, they can no longer mix leather...


----------



## rwy_ma

mygoodies said:


> That's what I asked too cause RL wasn't on the leather type list. Only Azalea which is offered in Epsom only and I didn't want that. But they kept telling me the same thing, if I wanted the RL then I had to get piping as well.
> So confusing  so I decided to play safe and ordered the colors mentioned on the sheet. Didn't want to risk any delays or even worse for it being rejected.



Thanks for info! I will need to start working on the list again [emoji853]


----------



## suziez

mygoodies said:


> Sakura is sadly not on the list this time
> Just take another look on that SO list pic again (posted above) and see if u like anything else dear. What were the colors/leather u were thinking about again? Maybe we could help with some suggestions before u go in


I am now looking at Blue Saphire , Rouge Grenet  - maybe noir all in Chevre.  still considering the trench all in a b.  I really would like the constance because rose gold is offered but I think my first so should be a b. It's my favorite h bag.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## QuelleFromage

mrs.posh said:


> My Paris told me this as well, they can no longer mix leather...



You can't mix leather between piping and exterior leather.
What you CAN do, if your SM allows, is use the same leather for interior as exterior, at least with robust leathers like Togo and Clemence (instead of traditional chèvre lining). You might for instance be able to do Anemone lining on a Togo bag even though theoretically Anemone is not available as interior. My SO that just arrived has Togo lining instead of Chevre, because I wanted Rouge H lining and Rouge H chevre was not available. 
So for anyone seeking an interior color that is not marked as available, you may wish to try this. I did not honestly think it would work but my bag arrived as ordered. I was concerned it would be heavy but it's not heavier than other K32s.


----------



## mrs.posh

QuelleFromage said:


> You can't mix leather between piping and exterior leather.
> What you CAN do, if your SM allows, is use the same leather for interior as exterior, at least with robust leathers like Togo and Clemence (instead of traditional chèvre lining). You might for instance be able to do Anemone lining on a Togo bag even though theoretically Anemone is not available as interior. My SO that just arrived has Togo lining instead of Chevre, because I wanted Rouge H lining and Rouge H chevre was not available.
> So for anyone seeking an interior color that is not marked as available, you may wish to try this. I did not honestly think it would work but my bag arrived as ordered. I was concerned it would be heavy but it's not heavier than other K32s.



Yup that is what I meant, only 1 type of leather for exterior.
Your bag sounds divine with Rouge H lining!!!


----------



## Monceau

Hmmm...any thoughts on evercolor for a B30?
Is evercolor a good choice for a (nearly) everyday bag, like Togo/ Clemence, or is it more in the swift/ box category of care?


----------



## mygoodies

suziez said:


> I am now looking at Blue Saphire , Rouge Grenet  - maybe noir all in Chevre.  still considering the trench all in a b.  I really would like the constance because rose gold is offered but I think my first so should be a b. It's my favorite h bag.  Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.



Then I think u should do a B as it's yr favorite H bag. Unless u already have a C and you know for sure it would work for u. 

Personally I would look at leather type first then choose the color that's available and u like best? 
BS in Chevre is GORGY and perfect neutral imo   maybe w Jaipur interior or even R Grenat as a pop of colors? And brushed HW? 
But then again ask yr SA on Thursday if RGHW really isn't available for B first. If not at least you already have an idea what to do. Good luck and enjoy the SO ordering!


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> You can't mix leather between piping and exterior leather.
> What you CAN do, if your SM allows, is use the same leather for interior as exterior, at least with robust leathers like Togo and Clemence (instead of traditional chèvre lining). You might for instance be able to do Anemone lining on a Togo bag even though theoretically Anemone is not available as interior. My SO that just arrived has Togo lining instead of Chevre, because I wanted Rouge H lining and Rouge H chevre was not available.
> So for anyone seeking an interior color that is not marked as available, you may wish to try this. I did not honestly think it would work but my bag arrived as ordered. I was concerned it would be heavy but it's not heavier than other K32s.



Can't wait to seeeeee!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

Monceau said:


> Hmmm...any thoughts on evercolor for a B30?
> Is evercolor a good choice for a (nearly) everyday bag, like Togo/ Clemence, or is it more in the swift/ box category of care?



The Kelly sample I tried on was in Evercolor leather and it looks divine!! Its kinda in between Swift and Clemence maybe? It doesn't feel as "sensitive" as Swift. I have no idea how it holds after a while though.

Hopefully others can chime in abt Evercolor?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

MrsOwen3 said:


> Taking this thread name literally, my SO took 0 days to arrive because I didn't know that my bag was a special order!
> 
> I guess technically I waited about 16 months for it but I thought it was just a regular old Podium order so I was surprised when my friend who I brought with me to pick up the bag pointed out the shiny horseshoe. I took a peek at the bag earlier this week but didn't take the felt off.
> 
> My SM and SA knew I wanted a B30 in black swift and it wasn't available at Podium when I asked for it so they surprised me by getting it SO'd. It's black swift in and out with gold hardware.  I will be saving it for a special career occasion next month but I'm thrilled to have it.
> 
> View attachment 3639536
> View attachment 3639537



*Wow how fab is that MrsOwen, a surprise SO! You have such a fabulous SA! Love swift, so luscious... enjoy! *


----------



## MsHermesAU

Monceau said:


> Hmmm...any thoughts on evercolor for a B30?
> Is evercolor a good choice for a (nearly) everyday bag, like Togo/ Clemence, or is it more in the swift/ box category of care?


I have an evercolor bag and it's definitely more like swift, but it has a fine grain. It takes colour beautifully but is definitely like swift in terms of look/feel and softness. For a B25 or 30 I think it would work great, but it would probably get floppy over time unless you used a bag insert for structure


----------



## Yukisara

Hello Ladies!
I just got a call from my SA who finally demystify my case. So the cannot make the RGHW for b/k, he had checked with Paris, but could do those others as @mygoodies mentioned 
*CK (shiny PHW)
CB (brushed PHW)
CC (shiny GHW)
CM (brushed GHW)
CP (permabrass)*

So my SO choice ended up being
Kelly 28 Retourne 
Etoupe Togo
GHW
With Rose Azalee stitching

My SA told me that I can definitely make rose azalee inside, but with this choice I cannot make Rose azalee stitching colour, I would have to stick to standard stitching. My SA and me agreed that my first personalisation was more interesting, so I went for it. I was hesitant between permabrass and ghw, so I truly hope I have made the right choice now  Good that he repeated the choice again, because he noted down Clemance instead of Togo!  

The wait could be 8-9 months up to 12 months! I cannot imagine this ! let's hope it'll come before next price increase


----------



## Meta

Okay, I stand corrected that there is in fact 5 hardware options for Birkin/Kelly as @mygoodies and @carlinha pointed out. I'm posting images of the options from the SO kit itself. Rghw is NOT an option at this point in time. I hope this puts all the queries to rest.






Also posting this for @Giuliana who enquired on options for Constance. Chevre is only available for mini, C18.


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> Okay, I stand corrected that there is in fact 5 hardware options for Birkin/Kelly as @mygoodies and @carlinha pointed out. I'm posting images of the options from the SO kit itself. Rghw is NOT an option at this point in time. I hope this puts all the queries to rest.
> View attachment 3641106
> 
> View attachment 3641111
> 
> 
> 
> Also posting this for @Giuliana who enquired on options for Constance. Chevre is only available for mini, C18.
> View attachment 3641117
> View attachment 3641120


You're  superb


----------



## mygoodies

Yukisara said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I just got a call from my SA who finally demystify my case. So the cannot make the RGHW for b/k, he had checked with Paris, but could do those others as @mygoodies mentioned
> *CK (shiny PHW)
> CB (brushed PHW)
> CC (shiny GHW)
> CM (brushed GHW)
> CP (permabrass)*
> 
> So my SO choice ended up being
> Kelly 28 Retourne
> Etoupe Togo
> GHW
> With Rose Azalee stitching
> 
> My SA told me that I can definitely make rose azalee inside, but with this choice I cannot make Rose azalee stitching colour, I would have to stick to standard stitching. My SA and me agreed that my first personalisation was more interesting, so I went for it. I was hesitant between permabrass and ghw, so I truly hope I have made the right choice now  Good that he repeated the choice again, because he noted down Clemance instead of Togo!
> 
> The wait could be 8-9 months up to 12 months! I cannot imagine this ! let's hope it'll come before next price increase



Your choice sounds PRETTY dear!!
I don't like Permabrass personally. Somehow the sample looks like "faded GHW" to me. 
The 1 thing I don't get is why Paris doesn't allow Azalea stitches to match yr Azalea interior?! Another mysterious SO thing 

Crossing fingers for us both that our bags arrive BEFORE next price increase!!! Every penny counts when it comes to H right


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Your choice sounds PRETTY dear!!
> I don't like Permabrass personally. Somehow the sample looks like "faded GHW" to me.
> The 1 thing I don't get is why Paris doesn't allow Azalea stitches to match yr Azalea interior?! Another mysterious SO thing
> 
> Crossing fingers for us both that our bags arrive BEFORE next price increase!!! Every penny counts when it comes to H right


I don't understand about the stitch either but it's always a mystery with Hermes.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Orangefanatic said:


> Oh nice!!! Now I need some help from experts.
> 
> This is my second SO....thinking
> 
> B30 or B25
> Anemone or BS
> Chevre or Evercolour
> Any suggestions for lining colour and hardwear?
> 
> My current collection
> Colour: Black,Rough H, Geranium,Orange, Etoupe, Curry, blue thalassa, colbert, Gold
> B35,B30,B25,K32,K28
> I love the look of B25, but carry B30 more often ...TIA


I say chèvre BS- only because I am completely biased haha. I absolutely adore my SO in those specs!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

suziez said:


> Now I really don't know what to do as I wanted pink sakura.  I want the first to be special so I guess I'm back to the drawing board.  I go thursday to place the order so i have a couple days.  Thanks for the information.


I feel your disappointment! I also wanted rose Sakura for my first SO. Unfortunately, the last time it was available was the round right before mine. Don't be too sad though. Creating any SO is still a memorable experience. I think I love my bag even more than I would a rose Sakura one hehe


----------



## LadyCupid

mygoodies said:


> Your choice sounds PRETTY dear!!
> I don't like Permabrass personally. Somehow the sample looks like "faded GHW" to me.
> The 1 thing I don't get is why Paris doesn't allow Azalea stitches to match yr Azalea interior?! Another mysterious SO thing
> 
> Crossing fingers for us both that our bags arrive BEFORE next price increase!!! Every penny counts when it comes to H right


I don't understand this either. I am seriously questioning if the SA actually knows what is available vs what is not.


----------



## Giuliana

weN84 said:


> Okay, I stand corrected that there is in fact 5 hardware options for Birkin/Kelly as @mygoodies and @carlinha pointed out. I'm posting images of the options from the SO kit itself. Rghw is NOT an option at this point in time. I hope this puts all the queries to rest.
> View attachment 3641106
> 
> View attachment 3641111
> 
> 
> 
> Also posting this for @Giuliana who enquired on options for Constance. Chevre is only available for mini, C18.
> View attachment 3641117
> View attachment 3641120



Thanks for posting this! Great to know chevre is available for C18.


----------



## Yukisara

mygoodies said:


> Your choice sounds PRETTY dear!!
> I don't like Permabrass personally. Somehow the sample looks like "faded GHW" to me.
> The 1 thing I don't get is why Paris doesn't allow Azalea stitches to match yr Azalea interior?! Another mysterious SO thing
> 
> Crossing fingers for us both that our bags arrive BEFORE next price increase!!! Every penny counts when it comes to H right



Absolutely ! Thank you dear! I truly hope by that time I will still like this option. I had the same thought as you about the permabrass! 

SO is quite new to me, for some reason my store seems to be very strict, I hope I would have another chance to do second SO if that's not too much to ask for  do you know when would be the next round during the year ladies? 

Wondering for many of you, after you have placed your SO, how often do you visit the store? and do you buy some more items during the wait? I want to make sure that I am behaving right and do not make them feel that I disappeared while waiting for my SO. Cultivating the relationship is very important  

Also anyone here had successfully placed a SO with rose sakura? specifically in chevre? When did you last see this option? I heard that this colour is seasonal, so I'm hoping it will be available for SO again  Not that I got another offer yet but I had been dreaming of some more options lately  

TIA xoxo!!


----------



## westcoastgal

How does one get offered a special order? Just wondering if it's better to wait patiently or hint a bit or just simply ask.  It sounds like an amazing experience! I love reading all your stories.


----------



## Folledesac

MrsOwen3 said:


> Taking this thread name literally, my SO took 0 days to arrive because I didn't know that my bag was a special order!
> 
> I guess technically I waited about 16 months for it but I thought it was just a regular old Podium order so I was surprised when my friend who I brought with me to pick up the bag pointed out the shiny horseshoe. I took a peek at the bag earlier this week but didn't take the felt off.
> 
> My SM and SA knew I wanted a B30 in black swift and it wasn't available at Podium when I asked for it so they surprised me by getting it SO'd. It's black swift in and out with gold hardware.  I will be saving it for a special career occasion next month but I'm thrilled to have it.
> 
> View attachment 3639536
> View attachment 3639537



I had exactly the same Experience ! I wanted to have a b30 in swift gold and asked for it in may 2016. In december when the bag arrived i noticed the horseshoe and asked the sa What it was meaning : she said : " maybe the bag you requested was not available and your regular sa   Wanted to please you so he so'd it".


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

Yukisara said:


> Absolutely ! Thank you dear! I truly hope by that time I will still like this option. I had the same thought as you about the permabrass!
> 
> SO is quite new to me, for some reason my store seems to be very strict, I hope I would have another chance to do second SO if that's not too much to ask for  do you know when would be the next round during the year ladies?
> 
> Wondering for many of you, after you have placed your SO, how often do you visit the store? and do you buy some more items during the wait? I want to make sure that I am behaving right and do not make them feel that I disappeared while waiting for my SO. Cultivating the relationship is very important
> 
> Also anyone here had successfully placed a SO with rose sakura? specifically in chevre? When did you last see this option? I heard that this colour is seasonal, so I'm hoping it will be available for SO again  Not that I got another offer yet but I had been dreaming of some more options lately
> 
> TIA xoxo!!



Its my first SO too   have been lemming for it ever since I entered H world LOL
Permabrass is supposed to look like "champagne gold"  according to my SA. 

SO season is different for each store. Next 1 could be anytime between September-December. But for sure after the next Podium Order (which would be in July I believe). Just ask yr SA  he/she might be vague about it though!
I visit mine quiet regularly, even after the SO. Not only because I still want another bag but I tend to find many things I would love to have 

However I heard stories that some SM may hold the SO bag because the client indeed just "disappeared" after placing the SO! So yeah I would definitely show yr face regularly, even if you're not buying anything or just get yrself small things. It's important to maintain "the relationship" with yr SA for sure!! 

Regarding Sakura I've never ordered any. But just mention it to yr SA. There might be some Sakura bags floating around. U never know with H


----------



## LovEmAll

MrsOwen3 said:


> Taking this thread name literally, my SO took 0 days to arrive because I didn't know that my bag was a special order!
> 
> I guess technically I waited about 16 months for it but I thought it was just a regular old Podium order so I was surprised when my friend who I brought with me to pick up the bag pointed out the shiny horseshoe. I took a peek at the bag earlier this week but didn't take the felt off.
> 
> My SM and SA knew I wanted a B30 in black swift and it wasn't available at Podium when I asked for it so they surprised me by getting it SO'd. It's black swift in and out with gold hardware.  I will be saving it for a special career occasion next month but I'm thrilled to have it.
> 
> View attachment 3639536
> View attachment 3639537



How sweet are your SM and SA!  That's amazing.  Congrats dear!


----------



## Meta

westcoastgal said:


> How does one get offered a special order? Just wondering if it's better to wait patiently or hint a bit or just simply ask.  It sounds like an amazing experience! I love reading all your stories.


This is a frequently asked question that has been answered a few times by different members. See below:



bagidiotic said:


> Glad to know you building  gd profile  with your store
> So has to be offered  by sd or sm
> Only selective clients  will get it
> Of coz you may like to highlight  this wish to your sa
> He or she may proposed to  head of store
> They will  access your history
> This is one possible way





periogirl28 said:


> Your SA or SM has to offer it to you. I am guessing qualifying criteria varies from store to store, my experiences at various stores have been very different.





megt10 said:


> I asked my SA if I could do one and he told me what the requirements for my store were. I was half way there already. At my store they offer SO bags to people who have a good purchase history across many lines like RTW, jewelry, scarves, housewares and other types of bags. After those requirements are met it's the SA who chooses who they want to offer it to. My store has a new manager and now she also has to approve it. Prior to that it was just my SA who choose. Each store and SA only has a limited number they can offer each season. My store has a lot of very wealthy people that qualify, so a lot of it comes down to who the SA likes the most.



Hope this helps


----------



## westcoastgal

weN84 said:


> This is a frequently asked question that has been answered a few times by different members. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you so much! Very thoughtful!


----------



## cavluv

I know I've seen a post with sketches showing the bi-color SO options. Have searched but can't find it. Can anyone link to it if they have it handy? Need to sketch some possible color combos out


----------



## Meta

cavluv said:


> I know I've seen a post with sketches showing the bi-color SO options. Have searched but can't find it. Can anyone link to it if they have it handy? Need to sketch some possible color combos out


Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsOwen3 said:


> Taking this thread name literally, my SO took 0 days to arrive because I didn't know that my bag was a special order!
> 
> I guess technically I waited about 16 months for it but I thought it was just a regular old Podium order so I was surprised when my friend who I brought with me to pick up the bag pointed out the shiny horseshoe. I took a peek at the bag earlier this week but didn't take the felt off.
> 
> My SM and SA knew I wanted a B30 in black swift and it wasn't available at Podium when I asked for it so they surprised me by getting it SO'd. It's black swift in and out with gold hardware.  I will be saving it for a special career occasion next month but I'm thrilled to have it.
> 
> View attachment 3639536
> View attachment 3639537



Many many congratulations! What a beautiful stunning SO... Your SA and SM are amazing [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Black is such a classic and swift is divine [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrsOwen3 said:


> Taking this thread name literally, my SO took 0 days to arrive because I didn't know that my bag was a special order!
> 
> I guess technically I waited about 16 months for it but I thought it was just a regular old Podium order so I was surprised when my friend who I brought with me to pick up the bag pointed out the shiny horseshoe. I took a peek at the bag earlier this week but didn't take the felt off.
> 
> My SM and SA knew I wanted a B30 in black swift and it wasn't available at Podium when I asked for it so they surprised me by getting it SO'd. It's black swift in and out with gold hardware.  I will be saving it for a special career occasion next month but I'm thrilled to have it.
> 
> View attachment 3639536
> View attachment 3639537


Looooooooooooove swift leather so much. Update us once you take her out- I'd love to know how swift is as an interior. It's pretty robust and I would think it would make the bag beautifully light and supple


----------



## cavluv

weN84 said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> View attachment 3642821



Perfection...many thanks!!!


----------



## arlv8500

weN84 said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> View attachment 3642821



You are so awesome! Heehe


----------



## cjwang

weN84 said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> View attachment 3642821


For b and k- do they do 3 colors anymore or just 2? Thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

cjwang said:


> For b and k- do they do 3 colors anymore or just 2? Thanks!


As for  now still 2 standing


----------



## mrs.posh

weN84 said:


> Ask and you shall receive.
> View attachment 3642821


now if you were one of the H fairies....


----------



## SandySummer

Are SOs orders only completed in person?


----------



## LadyCupid

SandySummer said:


> Are SOs orders only completed in person?


Can be done via phone/email but it is more fun to do in person as you get to see the SO kit with the leather swatches, hardware, stitches etc.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kkho

Omg! Sister and I are in Paris right now and she got offered her first SO. So happy for her. Trunk was brought out and rghw is not an option for b or k.


----------



## Kkho

SandySummer said:


> Are SOs orders only completed in person?



No. My last one in November was done over the phone as I am in Asia and the SA who offered me SO is in Europe.


----------



## periogirl28

SandySummer said:


> Are SOs orders only completed in person?


I have placed my SOs in the past via email, at times when I could not go to see my SA in Paris.


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> I have placed my SOs in the past via email, at times when I could not go to see my SA in Paris.



Same, the one that just came in was placed via text and Facebook with my SA.


----------



## mrs.posh

QuelleFromage said:


> Same, the one that just came in was placed via text and Facebook with my SA.



Yay, Facebook is another level


----------



## periogirl28

I guess I could IG message my next SO?


----------



## Orangefanatic

QuelleFromage said:


> Same, the one that just came in was placed via text and Facebook with my SA.


That's Amazing!!!!!!


----------



## cavluv

I am going to place my first special order tomorrow (yay!!) and would love some advice. I have two options that are night and day. 

My current bags are: B30 in fauve barenia with PHW, K35 in gris tourterelle togo with PHW, Roulis in Vache Natural and PHW, Lindy 30 in blue jean clemence (rarely used), Jige in gold swift. 

1. I am a huge fan of the smooth leathers and am seriously considering ordering a K28 Sellier in bleu obscur sombrero. Wish I could do this leather in a B but don't think that's possible.  Hoping I can still line with a pop color (thinking rose jaipur would be a stunning contrast on the nearly black blue) and I want to pick a contrast stitch that also brings out the blue. I'm not sure if I should pick a softer pink thread or maybe raisin or if a blue thread would be better. My SA said the stitching has to be perfect so I want to highlight that craftsmanship without doing something glaring like a white. And what hardware would you select?

2. B30 in bamboo swift. Bamboo has always made me happy and I do think a color would be a nice addition to my collection. Maybe lining with gris perle with gris perle contrast stitch. Am totally open to other suggestions for bamboo. I am definitely not a "loud" person but my SA says a special order is a chance to really have fun. I would also consider this leather in clemence instead of swift because I feel bamboo is casual and might suit that leather better than in swift. 

I don't plan to have a vast collection of different bags, so I always feel a responsibility and almost pressure to make smart, thoughtful choices. Nothing feels worse than regret. 

Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## QuelleFromage

cavluv said:


> I am going to place my first special order tomorrow (yay!!) and would love some advice. I have two options that are night and day.
> 
> My current bags are: B30 in fauve barenia with PHW, K35 in gris tourterelle togo with PHW, Roulis in Vache Natural and PHW, Lindy 30 in blue jean clemence (rarely used), Jige in gold swift.
> 
> 1. I am a huge fan of the smooth leathers and am seriously considering ordering a K28 Sellier in bleu obscur sombrero. Wish I could do this leather in a B but don't think that's possible.  Hoping I can still line with a pop color (thinking rose jaipur would be a stunning contrast on the nearly black blue) and I want to pick a contrast stitch that also brings out the blue. I'm not sure if I should pick a softer pink thread or maybe raisin or if a blue thread would be better. My SA said the stitching has to be perfect so I want to highlight that craftsmanship without doing something glaring like a white. And what hardware would you select?
> 
> 2. B30 in bamboo swift. Bamboo has always made me happy and I do think a color would be a nice addition to my collection. Maybe lining with gris perle with gris perle contrast stitch. Am totally open to other suggestions for bamboo. I am definitely not a "loud" person but my SA says a special order is a chance to really have fun. I would also consider this leather in clemence instead of swift because I feel bamboo is casual and might suit that leather better than in swift.
> 
> I don't plan to have a vast collection of different bags, so I always feel a responsibility and almost pressure to make smart, thoughtful choices. Nothing feels worse than regret.
> 
> Any thoughts or advice?


I'm more into lurking these days but will pipe in with some thoughts as I'm a smooth leathers fan as well.

A sellier K is a pretty special thing to SO as they are hard to find in production and rarely in Sombrero, more often Epsom. And you don't have a small Kelly, so K28 sellier fills  a nice gap. Bleu Obscur would be really gorgeous - what you need to find out is what your store will let you order as lining. With a contrast stitch (I would use a slightly less warm pink than RJ, or a bright blue) it will be a unique bag that's clearly an SO. I just personally love the look of a sellier with a contrast stitch, take a look at some of the bags on the forum!
You can take the thread samples from the SO trunk and get a good idea of what they will look like on the leather, this will help you choose. 
Personally I'd choose PHW on that combo, shiny because the leather is quite matte, but you should choose what you love.
My last SO was K28 sellier also - I did noir chèvre with Bleu Saphir lining and Cobalt contrast stitching. 

Bamboo is a great color, but a bright B30 isn't that hard to find whereas a sellier K is. Of course the rumor is that they take longer too!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

cavluv said:


> I am going to place my first special order tomorrow (yay!!) and would love some advice. I have two options that are night and day.
> 
> My current bags are: B30 in fauve barenia with PHW, K35 in gris tourterelle togo with PHW, Roulis in Vache Natural and PHW, Lindy 30 in blue jean clemence (rarely used), Jige in gold swift.
> 
> 1. I am a huge fan of the smooth leathers and am seriously considering ordering a K28 Sellier in bleu obscur sombrero. Wish I could do this leather in a B but don't think that's possible.  Hoping I can still line with a pop color (thinking rose jaipur would be a stunning contrast on the nearly black blue) and I want to pick a contrast stitch that also brings out the blue. I'm not sure if I should pick a softer pink thread or maybe raisin or if a blue thread would be better. My SA said the stitching has to be perfect so I want to highlight that craftsmanship without doing something glaring like a white. And what hardware would you select?
> 
> 2. B30 in bamboo swift. Bamboo has always made me happy and I do think a color would be a nice addition to my collection. Maybe lining with gris perle with gris perle contrast stitch. Am totally open to other suggestions for bamboo. I am definitely not a "loud" person but my SA says a special order is a chance to really have fun. I would also consider this leather in clemence instead of swift because I feel bamboo is casual and might suit that leather better than in swift.
> 
> I don't plan to have a vast collection of different bags, so I always feel a responsibility and almost pressure to make smart, thoughtful choices. Nothing feels worse than regret.
> 
> Any thoughts or advice?



Congrats on your SO!

Agree with QF that a sellier 28 sounds great for your collection. . If you go with blue obscure i will suggest a lighter blue stitching. The sellier contours will really pop then. Like your Sa said, its nice to be more adventurous when doing an SO. I dont have any experience with sombrero leather but am a fan of swift, colors are great in this leather. Last round of SO my store did allow swift selliers as well, personally i love the look of a "soft" sellier maybe thats something to keep in mind and maybe ask your store if thats possible if you will like to have more color choices.


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm more into lurking these days but will pipe in with some thoughts as I'm a smooth leathers fan as well.
> 
> A sellier K is a pretty special thing to SO as they are hard to find in production and rarely in Sombrero, more often Epsom. And you don't have a small Kelly, so K28 sellier fills  a nice gap. Bleu Obscur would be really gorgeous - what you need to find out is what your store will let you order as lining. With a contrast stitch (I would use a slightly less warm pink than RJ, or a bright blue) it will be a unique bag that's clearly an SO. I just personally love the look of a sellier with a contrast stitch, take a look at some of the bags on the forum!
> You can take the thread samples from the SO trunk and get a good idea of what they will look like on the leather, this will help you choose.
> Personally I'd choose PHW on that combo, shiny because the leather is quite matte, but you should choose what you love.
> My last SO was K28 sellier also - I did noir chèvre with Bleu Saphir lining and Cobalt contrast stitching.
> 
> Bamboo is a great color, but a bright B30 isn't that hard to find whereas a sellier K is. Of course the rumor is that they take longer too!



THANK YOU so much for taking the time to provide input! This is giving me reassurance that a K is the way to go and I love your thoughts about thread possibilities. Besides, anything I would wear a bamboo B with (at least in my wardrobe) would also go with my barenia B. I've never had a black bag in my life and the bleu obscur will meet that need with a special "kick."



GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats on your SO!
> 
> Agree with QF that a sellier 28 sounds great for your collection. . If you go with blue obscure i will suggest a lighter blue stitching. The sellier contours will really pop then. Like your Sa said, its nice to be more adventurous when doing an SO. I dont have any experience with sombrero leather but am a fan of swift, colors are great in this leather. Last round of SO my store did allow swift selliers as well, personally i love the look of a "soft" sellier maybe thats something to keep in mind and maybe ask your store if thats possible if you will like to have more color choices.



Thanks for the tips!! I will definitely pull some light blue threads and check about a swift sellier. When I asked over the phone, SA said selliers only in epsom, chèvre and sombrero but maybe he doesn't know about swift.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

cavluv said:


> THANK YOU so much for taking the time to provide input! This is giving me reassurance that a K is the way to go and I love your thoughts about thread possibilities. Besides, anything I would wear a bamboo B with (at least in my wardrobe) would also go with my barenia B. I've never had a black bag in my life and the bleu obscur will meet that need with a special "kick."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips!! I will definitely pull some light blue threads and check about a swift sellier. When I asked over the phone, SA said selliers only in epsom, chèvre and sombrero but maybe he doesn't know about swift.



You are welcome, cant wait to hear what you decide. Last april i SO-ed a sellier in togo and my SA mentioned swift is available too.... but erm having said that it still has not arrived haha.

Edit: forgot to add i think brushed phw will look really cool if you go woth blue obscur


----------



## QuelleFromage

cavluv said:


> THANK YOU so much for taking the time to provide input! This is giving me reassurance that a K is the way to go and I love your thoughts about thread possibilities. Besides, anything I would wear a bamboo B with (at least in my wardrobe) would also go with my barenia B. I've never had a black bag in my life and the bleu obscur will meet that need with a special "kick."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips!! I will definitely pull some light blue threads and check about a swift sellier. When I asked over the phone, SA said selliers only in epsom, chèvre and sombrero but maybe he doesn't know about swift.


You can order sellier in almost any leather (I just had a sellier Togo arrive...after two years....) including swift, BUT many stores do not know this or else have elected to keep their SOs less complicated, perhaps because they are worried about Paris rejecting SOs. I LOVE swift but am unsure how it would look with contrast stitch in a sellier - you need a certain rigidity for that to look its best IMO.


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> BUT many stores do not know this or else have elected to keep their SOs less complicated, perhaps because they are worried about Paris rejecting SOs. I LOVE swift but am unsure how it would look with contrast stitch in a sellier - you need a certain rigidity for that to look its best IMO.



I think this may be true...after the store said no to a B in sombrero I was also considering the Constance. My SA basically told me not to order a Constance because who knows when the bag will arrive. They have had issues apparently. I got the distinct feeling that they are trying to steer me toward something else. Even mentioned bolide, Lindy, jypsiere or a Kelly cut as other options. Made me wonder...

I honestly woke up at 2am the past two nights thinking about sombrero selliers and I have an emotional reaction when I've seen photos so I think that's where I'm headed. Assuming I get to do a contrast stitch and fun lining. [emoji4]


----------



## QuelleFromage

cavluv said:


> I think this may be true...after the store said no to a B in sombrero I was also considering the Constance. My SA basically told me not to order a Constance because who knows when the bag will arrive. They have had issues apparently. I got the distinct feeling that they are trying to steer me toward something else. Even mentioned bolide, Lindy, jypsiere or a Kelly cut as other options. Made me wonder...
> 
> I honestly woke up at 2am the past two nights thinking about sombrero selliers and I have an emotional reaction when I've seen photos so I think that's where I'm headed. Assuming I get to do a contrast stitch and fun lining. [emoji4]



Do it  Funnily enough I was looking at the SO list a few days ago and had the same thought about bleu obscur sombrero.  Definitely the most classic leather available for a normal SO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rodeo.h

Hi everyone, I have got a lucky chance to place an special order today in the local Hermes shop in France.
I chose the styles and colors with the help of the SA, and she put in the system immediately and got confirmed, then she printed from the system to show me it was confirmed, all I need to do is to wait for around 8 months.
I'd like to share some information with everyone, you might have known the most of it.
1.In this collection, it offers only bi-color special order bags.
2.The inside phone pocket is not offered
3.There is 6 hardware to choose from, but the Rose gold hardware,referred as CD,is not offered in most of the bags.

And finally I decided on a Kelly bag, sellier stitching, Etoupe color with Rose Azalee, stitching in Rose Eglantine color, brushed gold hardware. As I am dying for an Etoupe Sellier Kelly bag for a long time and it never comes in, my SA strongly suggests me to put a special order for it, which was totally a surprise for me. Though it might be long, it is for sure that one day it arrives.

I would post some pictures I took today


----------



## rodeo.h

this is the box which contains the leather samples, the hardwares etc.


----------



## rodeo.h

The hardwares


----------



## rodeo.h

As listed at the bottom of the card, CD(rose gold hardware) is not offered


----------



## rodeo.h

Took some photos of the color offered, I didn't see the color chart which posted by some members here, maybe they changed it.


----------



## rodeo.h

The stitching offered


----------



## rodeo.h

The leather samples


----------



## rodeo.h

That's the stitching color I chose, rose eglantine


----------



## rodeo.h

What I decided at last, I took the advice of the SA to add some pink to make the bag more special. 
So there it is


----------



## rodeo.h

Hi everyone, I have got a lucky chance to place an special order today in the local Hermes shop in France.
I chose the styles and colors with the help of the SA, and she put in the system immediately and got confirmed, then she printed from the system to show me it was confirmed, all I need to do is to wait for around 8 months.
I'd like to share some information with everyone, you might have known the most of it.
1.In this collection, it offers only bi-color special order bags.
2.The inside phone pocket is not offered
3.There is 6 hardware to choose from, but the Rose gold hardware,referred as CD,is not offered in most of the bags.

And finally I decided on a Kelly bag, sellier stitching, Etoupe color with Rose Azalee, stitching in Rose Eglantine color, brushed gold hardware. As I am dying for an Etoupe Sellier Kelly bag for a long time and it never comes in, my SA strongly suggests me to put a special order for it, which was totally a surprise for me. Though it might be long, it is for sure that one day it arrives.

I would post some pictures I took today


----------



## rodeo.h

There we are, the final decision.
I took the advice of my SA to add the Azalée Pink on Étoupe color which would make the bag more special for me.
Hope it would look great when it arrives.

Now here we start to wait


----------



## lulilu

^^ great choices!  And wonderful photos!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

@rodeo.h
Your pictures are so helpful! Thanks for making the effort!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

rodeo.h said:


> View attachment 3644978
> 
> That's the stitching color I chose, rose eglantine


I wish they had this when I was placed my SO last year!! All I had was pieces of paper and no actual color references (sigh). At the time, it was quite overwhelming for a H novice like me because I couldn't picture any of the colors/leathers in my head


----------



## LadyCupid

rodeo.h said:


> View attachment 3644980
> 
> What I decided at last, I took the advice of the SA to add some pink to make the bag more special.
> So there it is


Is that etain with azalea? Very pretty combo. Cant wait for you to receive. Which K size did you go for?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LadyCupid

rodeo.h said:


> View attachment 3645000
> 
> There we are, the final decision.
> I took the advice of my SA to add the Azalée Pink on Étoupe color which would make the bag more special for me.
> Hope it would look great when it arrives.
> 
> Now here we start to wait


Thank you so much for podting these pictures!! Every single picture is very helpful!


----------



## mrs.posh

LovingTheOrange said:


> I wish they had this when I was placed my SO last year!! All I had was pieces of paper and no actual color references (sigh). At the time, it was quite overwhelming for a H novice like me because I couldn't picture any of the colors/leathers in my head


They did have the SO trunk kit last year from AW16


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I've been offered a 3rd SO. Have no idea what is happening with the second one. We have the trunk kit so that should help. But I have zero clue for what to go. Either K25 which I have or B25. [emoji33][emoji85]


----------



## LovingTheOrange

mrs.posh said:


> They did have the SO trunk kit last year from AW16



I asked my SA for swatches, but only the giant leather book was provided. Many of the colors weren't inside and none were in chevre leather. It's good to know about it so I can ask for it in the future!


----------



## Meta

LovingTheOrange said:


> I asked my SA for swatches, but only the giant leather book was provided. Many of the colors weren't inside and none were in chevre leather. It's good to know about it so I can ask for it in the future!


Not all the stores received the SO kit last year as mostly the larger stores received theirs first. Hopefully all the stores will have it this year.


----------



## rain_shop

Hi! This is my first time to be offered an SO. I am so excited and need help or want to hear your opinions on my choice. 

First, i really wanted to do an SO in ostrich leather, but i was told by my SA that ostrich is available for kelly only. So, i am left no choice but to do it in Kelly. 

Here are my options:

Version 2 - inside lining is different color
Exterior will be gris agate ostrich
interior blue paon chevre 
Brushed ghw

Version 3: - side and handle and strap is a different color
Colour 1 - gris agate osrich
Colour 2 - blue de malte ostrich

What do you guys think? Will the combo of the version 3 look nice? I don't want to have something that would be too flashy and contrasting in colors. I want something subtle but still unique. 

Thanks for your help. Sorry for the very long post. [emoji3]


----------



## H2014

rain_shop said:


> Hi! This is my first time to be offered an SO. I am so excited and need help or want to hear your opinions on my choice.
> 
> First, i really wanted to do an SO in ostrich leather, but i was told by my SA that ostrich is available for kelly only. So, i am left no choice but to do it in Kelly.
> 
> Here are my options:
> 
> Version 2 - inside lining is different color
> Exterior will be gris agate ostrich
> interior blue paon chevre
> Brushed ghw
> 
> Version 3: - side and handle and strap is a different color
> Colour 1 - gris agate osrich
> Colour 2 - blue de malte ostrich
> 
> What do you guys think? Will the combo of the version 3 look nice? I don't want to have something that would be too flashy and contrasting in colors. I want something subtle but still unique.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Sorry for the very long post. [emoji3]


----------



## H2014

Congratulations on being offered a SO. I was offered one recently and it is so difficult to choose. Based on your choices, I would definitely go with Version 2...as I find it much more sophisticated, less busy and easier to match.


----------



## bagidiotic

rain_shop said:


> Hi! This is my first time to be offered an SO. I am so excited and need help or want to hear your opinions on my choice.
> 
> First, i really wanted to do an SO in ostrich leather, but i was told by my SA that ostrich is available for kelly only. So, i am left no choice but to do it in Kelly.
> 
> Here are my options:
> 
> Version 2 - inside lining is different color
> Exterior will be gris agate ostrich
> interior blue paon chevre
> Brushed ghw
> 
> Version 3: - side and handle and strap is a different color
> Colour 1 - gris agate osrich
> Colour 2 - blue de malte ostrich
> 
> What do you guys think? Will the combo of the version 3 look nice? I don't want to have something that would be too flashy and contrasting in colors. I want something subtle but still unique.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Sorry for the very long post. [emoji3]


Version 3
I like this version and combo more


----------



## rain_shop

H2014 said:


> Congratulations on being offered a SO. I was offered one recently and it is so difficult to choose. Based on your choices, I would definitely go with Version 2...as I find it much more sophisticated, less busy and easier to match.



Thanks [emoji3] that was what i thought so too. The reason that i thought of the version 3 is because the version 2 would not show much that it is an SO because when the Kelly is used, we usually close it [emoji3]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rain_shop said:


> Hi! This is my first time to be offered an SO. I am so excited and need help or want to hear your opinions on my choice.
> 
> First, i really wanted to do an SO in ostrich leather, but i was told by my SA that ostrich is available for kelly only. So, i am left no choice but to do it in Kelly.
> 
> Here are my options:
> 
> Version 2 - inside lining is different color
> Exterior will be gris agate ostrich
> interior blue paon chevre
> Brushed ghw
> 
> Version 3: - side and handle and strap is a different color
> Colour 1 - gris agate osrich
> Colour 2 - blue de malte ostrich
> 
> What do you guys think? Will the combo of the version 3 look nice? I don't want to have something that would be too flashy and contrasting in colors. I want something subtle but still unique.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Sorry for the very long post. [emoji3]


I think Version 3 would be very special and blend well yet be different enough to be a SO!


----------



## LadyCupid

rain_shop said:


> Hi! This is my first time to be offered an SO. I am so excited and need help or want to hear your opinions on my choice.
> 
> First, i really wanted to do an SO in ostrich leather, but i was told by my SA that ostrich is available for kelly only. So, i am left no choice but to do it in Kelly.
> 
> Here are my options:
> 
> Version 2 - inside lining is different color
> Exterior will be gris agate ostrich
> interior blue paon chevre
> Brushed ghw
> 
> Version 3: - side and handle and strap is a different color
> Colour 1 - gris agate osrich
> Colour 2 - blue de malte ostrich
> 
> What do you guys think? Will the combo of the version 3 look nice? I don't want to have something that would be too flashy and contrasting in colors. I want something subtle but still unique.
> 
> Thanks for your help. Sorry for the very long post. [emoji3]


Another vote for version 3. Cant wait to see.


----------



## rain_shop

Israeli_Flava said:


> I think Version 3 would be very special and blend well yet be different enough to be a SO!



Thank you for your inputs [emoji3]


----------



## rain_shop

bagidiotic said:


> Version 3
> I like this version and combo more



Thanks [emoji3]


----------



## rain_shop

yodaling1 said:


> Another vote for version 3. Cant wait to see.



Thank you. [emoji3] can't wait to see it too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## gazalia

Hi 

Does anybody know when SO has started and will be closed in Europe? Will it still be open in april?


----------



## Meta

gazalia said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know when SO has started and will be closed in Europe? Will it still be open in april?


It has begun but I don't know when it closes. At my store, once slots are filled, it's done.


----------



## SugarMama

My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.


----------



## nadineluv

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3648165
> View attachment 3648166
> View attachment 3648167
> View attachment 3648168
> 
> My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.



Congrats!!!! She is beautiful!! Love the brushed gold hardware!! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]


----------



## csetcos

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3648165
> View attachment 3648166
> View attachment 3648167
> View attachment 3648168
> 
> My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.



Huge congrats!!! This is really a pretty bag. You have me excited as my last SO that I'm waiting for is somewhat a cousin to yours- B35 Bleu Saphir, Bleu Paon interior, contrast stiching, and brushed GHW!!

Thanks for sharing detailed pics of this beauty!


----------



## boboxu

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3648165
> View attachment 3648166
> View attachment 3648167
> View attachment 3648168
> 
> My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.


It's pretty and quite fast for a SO Kelly.
Congrats dear, you did great


----------



## QuelleFromage

gazalia said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know when SO has started and will be closed in Europe? Will it still be open in april?


Closes in May for selection but slots usually get taken before that.


----------



## SugarMama

csetcos said:


> Huge congrats!!! This is really a pretty bag. You have me excited as my last SO that I'm waiting for is somewhat a cousin to yours- B35 Bleu Saphir, Bleu Paon interior, contrast stiching, and brushed GHW!!
> 
> Thanks for sharing detailed pics of this beauty!


Fantastic color combo!  Your B35 is going to be awesome and can't wait to see pics.  Hope you get it soon!!!



nadineluv said:


> Congrats!!!! She is beautiful!! Love the brushed gold hardware!! [emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92][emoji92]





boboxu said:


> It's pretty and quite fast for a SO Kelly.
> Congrats dear, you did great



Thanks all!  I can't seem to capture her true blue tone in pics.  I can stare at her all day!


----------



## bagidiotic

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3648165
> View attachment 3648166
> View attachment 3648167
> View attachment 3648168
> 
> My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.


Enjoy your new love
Congrats


----------



## bagidiotic

gazalia said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anybody know when SO has started and will be closed in Europe? Will it still be open in april?


Already open
Closed may
However usually  sm  sd  will pick and selected clients  by then


----------



## obsessedwhermes

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3648165
> View attachment 3648166
> View attachment 3648167
> View attachment 3648168
> 
> My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.



Such a beautiful bag!! Carry her in good health!!


----------



## csetcos

Thank you @SugarMama. In the mean time, keep posting pics in Your Hermes in Action to tie me over [emoji23]


----------



## SandySummer

Has it opened in the US? [emoji56]


----------



## QuelleFromage

SandySummer said:


> Has it opened in the US? [emoji56]


yes


----------



## ayc

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3648165
> View attachment 3648166
> View attachment 3648167
> View attachment 3648168
> 
> My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.


omg!  gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Serva1

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3648165
> View attachment 3648166
> View attachment 3648167
> View attachment 3648168
> 
> My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.



So beautiful [emoji170] and special, congrats!


----------



## SandySummer

QuelleFromage said:


> yes



Thanks! Good to know. I have been out of the loop but am wondering if it's too late to bug my SA about it. Sigh


----------



## NewBe

Hi,
Anyone here know if blue sapphire chèvre leather is available for SO retourne Kelly in size 32?
TIA


----------



## NewBe

rodeo.h said:


> View attachment 3644963


According to the card above, looks like 32 cm size is not offer for chèvre. Does that card only apply to sellier Kelly?  Or it applies to both sellier and retourne Kelly?
Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## bagidiotic

NewBe said:


> Hi,
> Anyone here know if blue sapphire chèvre leather is available for SO retourne Kelly in size 32?
> TIA


Yes you can 
Nothing  bigger than  32


----------



## Nahreen

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3648165
> View attachment 3648166
> View attachment 3648167
> View attachment 3648168
> 
> My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.


Absolutely stunning


----------



## NewBe

bagidiotic said:


> Yes you can
> Nothing  bigger than  32


Thanks so much for the confirmation.  I was looking at one of the pics w SO cards in the previous post and thought chèvre was only available up to size 28.  maybe it is just for seller.  Thanks again.


----------



## bagidiotic

NewBe said:


> Thanks so much for the confirmation.  I was looking at one of the pics w SO cards in the previous post and thought chèvre was only available up to size 28.  maybe it is just for seller.  Thanks again.


For your case it's better you check with your store 
Due to quota  restriction
As for me
My sm told me I could  do  anything  she will accept  all my requests 
Opening  all out for me
She knows my style and preferences


----------



## emma922

Hi All,

I have been offered SO this time too.  Going to get a B30 with GHW.  Still debating what sort of combo I should get.  Excited!


----------



## westcoastgal

Sarah_sarah said:


> I've been offered a 3rd SO. Have no idea what is happening with the second one. We have the trunk kit so that should help. But I have zero clue for what to go. Either K25 which I have or B25. [emoji33][emoji85]


B25!


----------



## bagidiotic

emma922 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been offered SO this time too.  Going to get a B30 with GHW.  Still debating what sort of combo I should get.  Excited!


It's fun
Enjoy the process


----------



## PIPET83

Finally mine arrived after 9 months, B40 white and gris moutte clemance leather PHW..


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3648165
> View attachment 3648166
> View attachment 3648167
> View attachment 3648168
> 
> My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.



LOVE! This beauty takes my breath away [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## eternallove4bag

PIPET83 said:


> Finally mine arrived after 9 months, B40 white and gris moutte clemance leather PHW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649425
> View attachment 3649426



Beautiful! Many congrats [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## csetcos

PIPET83 said:


> Finally mine arrived after 9 months, B40 white and gris moutte clemance leather PHW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649425
> View attachment 3649426



Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Serva1

Congrats Pipet on a very special classic neutral [emoji173]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> Finally mine arrived after 9 months, B40 white and gris moutte clemance leather PHW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649425
> View attachment 3649426


Wow very nice!!! H has been raining SO's on you lately!!! Nice choice!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3648165
> View attachment 3648166
> View attachment 3648167
> View attachment 3648168
> 
> My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.


*Sigh* Hydra is sooooo dreamy in chevre... OMG I just love it!!! Also love that you did the BP contrast stitching! It turned out very subtle yet special! I'm glad that Paris chose to add contrast stitching to my order (even tho I didn't order it) because it's really a nice touch!!!! Congrats hun and now it's the countdown to your next Special arrival!!!


----------



## suziez

PIPET83 said:


> Finally mine arrived after 9 months, B40 white and gris moutte clemance leather PHW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649425
> View attachment 3649426


Beautiful color combination.  stunning bag, use it well.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

PIPET83 said:


> Finally mine arrived after 9 months, B40 white and gris moutte clemance leather PHW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649425
> View attachment 3649426



This combi is awesome! Congrats!!


----------



## AnushkaD

emma922 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been offered SO this time too.  Going to get a B30 with GHW.  Still debating what sort of combo I should get.  Excited!



I have the same issue and am finding it extremely difficult to decide.  I am opting for B30 Togo. Will try and post some combos and if anyone has any advice/opinions, it would be greatly appreciated.  I only have Birkins, black, orange poppy and gold so was looking to fill a colour void. 
I like blues, reds and greens. Am thinking about Amenome but don't know if purple will suit my wardrobe. Thanks


----------



## AnushkaD

AnushkaD said:


> I have the same issue and am finding it extremely difficult to decide.  I am opting for B30 Togo. Will try and post some combos and if anyone has any advice/opinions, it would be greatly appreciated.  I only have Birkins, black, orange poppy and gold so was looking to fill a colour void.
> I like blues, reds and greens. Am thinking about Amenome but don't know if purple will suit my wardrobe. Thanks


Missed 2 of the combos, sorry.


----------



## csetcos

AnushkaD said:


> I have the same issue and am finding it extremely difficult to decide.  I am opting for B30 Togo. Will try and post some combos and if anyone has any advice/opinions, it would be greatly appreciated.  I only have Birkins, black, orange poppy and gold so was looking to fill a colour void.
> I like blues, reds and greens. Am thinking about Amenome but don't know if purple will suit my wardrobe. Thanks



I am guessing at theses colors- I am 95% sure that I am identifying them correctly, but want to be sure. Did you note the combos? Sometimes reds can look pink and greys can look brown on a phone or computer screen...

We would love to chime in...


----------



## babybaby2011

AnushkaD said:


> I have the same issue and am finding it extremely difficult to decide.  I am opting for B30 Togo. Will try and post some combos and if anyone has any advice/opinions, it would be greatly appreciated.  I only have Birkins, black, orange poppy and gold so was looking to fill a colour void.
> I like blues, reds and greens. Am thinking about Amenome but don't know if purple will suit my wardrobe. Thanks









If I were you, I vote green


----------



## AnushkaD

csetcos said:


> I am guessing at theses colors- I am 95% sure that I am identifying them correctly, but want to be sure. Did you note the combos? Sometimes reds can look pink and greys can look brown on a phone or computer screen...
> 
> We would love to chime in...


Csetcos, thank you for your reply -
 1. Malachite and blue unit
2. Rouge Grenat and Etain
3. RG and vermillion
4. Blue electric and RG
5. Raisin and jaune d'or
6. Anemone and Trench
7. RG and Trench
Also considered BE with Jaune d'or and malachite with bamboo. 
Thanks


----------



## QuelleFromage

AnushkaD said:


> Csetcos, thank you for your reply -
> 1. Malachite and blue unit
> 2. Rouge Grenat and Etain
> 3. RG and vermillion
> 4. Blue electric and RG
> 5. Raisin and jaune d'or
> 6. Anemone and Trench
> 7. RG and Trench
> Also considered BE with Jaune d'or and malachite with bamboo.
> Thanks



Contrast lining only or the whole magilla with exterior contrasts?


----------



## AnushkaD

QuelleFromage said:


> Contrast lining only or the whole magilla with exterior contrasts?


Contrast lining with maybe contrast stitching. Thanks


----------



## Kkho

babybaby2011 said:


> View attachment 3650302
> View attachment 3650303
> View attachment 3650304
> View attachment 3650305
> 
> 
> If I were you, I vote green



Which version are you taking? If the contrast is great, suggest just version2. If it's same color tone i.e. Both greens, suggest version 3 or 4. I sometimes find too great a contrast with side paneling ie version 4 looks too crowded. Just my 2 cents worth. Saw a green croc with red side paneling last week in George v and it seriously looked really wrong. I know this is down to personal taste but that just reminded me of a Christmas tree.


----------



## AnushkaD

Kkho said:


> Which version are you taking? If the contrast is great, suggest just version2. If it's same color tone i.e. Both greens, suggest version 3 or 4. I sometimes find too great a contrast with side paneling ie version 4 looks too crowded. Just my 2 cents worth. Saw a green croc with red side paneling last week in George v and it seriously looked really wrong. I know this is down to personal taste but that just reminded me of a Christmas tree.


Version 2 - (I believe) exterior and interior - no piping, side panels, handles or straps to be contrasted but maybe a contrasting stitch colour to the exterior. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Kkho

AnushkaD said:


> Csetcos, thank you for your reply -
> 1. Malachite and blue unit
> 2. Rouge Grenat and Etain
> 3. RG and vermillion
> 4. Blue electric and RG
> 5. Raisin and jaune d'or
> 6. Anemone and Trench
> 7. RG and Trench
> Also considered BE with Jaune d'or and malachite with bamboo.
> Thanks



Love your choices of rouge grenat with etain , or rouge grenat with trench , be with Jaune d'or but only in version 2, 3. Rg and vermilion or malachite with bamboo may be also in version 3 or 4. Just my 2 cents worth. Hope it helps. Let us know what you decide.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## AnushkaD

Kkho said:


> Love your choices of rouge grenat with etain , or rouge grenat with trench , be with Jaune d'or but only in version 2, 3. Rg and vermilion or malachite with bamboo may be also in version 3 or 4. Just my 2 cents worth. Hope it helps. Let us know what you decide.


Thank you Kkho, I appreciate you taking the time. I don't understand why it is so difficult. I want the colours to be classics so that I never tire of them. I love a pop colour as interior but struggling to decide.


----------



## QuelleFromage

AnushkaD said:


> Version 2 - (I believe) exterior and interior - no piping, side panels, handles or straps to be contrasted but maybe a contrasting stitch colour to the exterior. Thanks for your reply.


I prefer 2. I do like contrast stitching.
I usually start with the exterior color so I have something that works with my wardrobe, then just add a color I adore that works with that exterior, so....
I love BE and BE doesn't come around that often, but Raisin chèvre is divine and is SO only. However unless you are a Lakers fan I don't see Raisin with jaune d'or.
So of your colors I would do BE with Rouge Grenat but no contrast stitching (unless you choose a different color thread), or Malachite and bleu nuit with a more brilliant blue stitch, like Cobalt.
The good thing about a Birkin SO is you can see the inside so less temptation to do lots of outside contrast - personally, I love the lines of the bags and except in rare cases I think doing panels, piping, etc. detracts from the beauty. That said.....everyone has their own taste and I am sure mine is terribly boring to most


----------



## Kkho

I was with my sis last week when she placed her SO in paris. Was really pushing her to do a chèvre, since this is her first SO offer. We have too many blues between us sisters so the blue hydra, paon and sapphire were out. Tried to do a raisin chèvre but it was so so dark. 
In the end, she chose a Togo combo.


----------



## Kkho

I personally like version 2 ie with piping for contrasting colors. But version 3,4 if they are different shades of same color , eg.blue sapphire with blue hydra. 
Anyway I'm still waiting for my  first 2 SOs from last year. Hope they come soon. Hope my color combo turns out fine coz I've seen some really ' interesting' color combinations.


----------



## csetcos

AnushkaD said:


> Csetcos, thank you for your reply -
> 1. Malachite and blue unit
> 2. Rouge Grenat and Etain
> 3. RG and vermillion
> 4. Blue electric and RG
> 5. Raisin and jaune d'or
> 6. Anemone and Trench
> 7. RG and Trench
> Also considered BE with Jaune d'or and malachite with bamboo.
> Thanks



Thanks for posting- I was actually way off on a few of those colors!

I love Version 2. Call me boring or maybe uninventive, but I find it to be just the right amount of fun. And I do like contrast stitch.

Keep in mind that chèvre is extremely special as only available for SOs. 

That said, which of the above work the most with your clothing and lifestyle? Which scarf CWs do you gravitate most toward?

Apart from that, I love the malachite with BN as well as the Rouge Grenat with Etain. I love Jaune d'Or too- but it's a bright color and I would for sure only use it for the lining on a version 2. BE with Jaune d'Or and contrast stiching would be fun.

Overall, have fun with your bags. I can't wait to hear what you choose!!


----------



## suziez

AnushkaD said:


> View attachment 3650116
> View attachment 3650117
> 
> Missed 2 of the combos, sorry.





babybaby2011 said:


> View attachment 3650302
> View attachment 3650303
> View attachment 3650304
> View attachment 3650305
> 
> 
> If I were you, I vote green





AnushkaD said:


> View attachment 3650116
> View attachment 3650117
> 
> Missed 2 of the combos, sorry.


LOVE the red and grey


----------



## AnushkaD

QuelleFromage said:


> I prefer 2. I do like contrast stitching.
> I usually start with the exterior color so I have something that works with my wardrobe, then just add a color I adore that works with that exterior, so....
> I love BE and BE doesn't come around that often, but Raisin chèvre is divine and is SO only. However unless you are a Lakers fan I don't see Raisin with jaune d'or.
> So of your colors I would do BE with Rouge Grenat but no contrast stitching (unless you choose a different color thread), or Malachite and bleu nuit with a more brilliant blue stitch, like Cobalt.
> The good thing about a Birkin SO is you can see the inside so less temptation to do lots of outside contrast - personally, I love the lines of the bags and except in rare cases I think doing panels, piping, etc. detracts from the beauty. That said.....everyone has their own taste and I am sure mine is terribly boring to most


Thank you QuelleFromage, I love BE but was worried I might tire of it and was now leaning towards RG. Also wish I could see a BE with RG as this would really help. Thank you



csetcos said:


> Thanks for posting- I was actually way off on a few of those colors!
> 
> I love Version 2. Call me boring or maybe uninventive, but I find it to be just the right amount of fun. And I do like contrast stitch. _Agree! _
> 
> Keep in mind that chèvre is extremely special as only available for SOs.
> 
> That said, which of the above work the most with your clothing and lifestyle? Which scarf CWs do you gravitate most toward?_ I don't have a favourite colour and being Indian, I am used to wearing bright and bold colours that others may shy away from. _
> 
> Apart from that, I love the malachite with BN as well as the Rouge Grenat with Etain. I love Jaune d'Or too- but it's a bright color and I would for sure only use it for the lining on a version 2. BE with Jaune d'Or and contrast stiching would be fun. _Now thinking it might be too much of a pop for London! _
> 
> Overall, have fun with your bags. I can't wait to hear what you choose!!


_ Thank you. _


Kkho said:


> I was with my sis last week when she placed her SO in paris. Was really pushing her to do a chèvre, since this is her first SO offer. We have too many blues between us sisters so the blue hydra, paon and sapphire were out. Tried to do a raisin chèvre but it was so so dark.
> In the end, she chose a Togo combo.


----------



## Rhl2987

I emailed my SA to ask about a couple of the next items I'd like to purchase, and I also politely inquired about a SO. He called me back and let me know that we could place a RAC order together and to start looking at colors! I have a month or so until I'll fly out to see him and place my order, but I'm so excited and will be reading this forum from start to finish to make sure I make the right decision! This will be my first SO and my H collection is small but still growing!!


----------



## Rhl2987

westcoastgal said:


> How does one get offered a special order? Just wondering if it's better to wait patiently or hint a bit or just simply ask.  It sounds like an amazing experience! I love reading all your stories.


I think it's perfectly acceptable to inquire, as that is how I just got mine. I've been on a bit of an H binge since last December, and that was the first time I met my SO in person. We had been working together remotely for over a year and he is fantastic. I've been a loyal client, only working with my SA, and building up a purchase history with him in many different areas of H. Show your appreciation, be a good client, and I think it's good to ask about it!


----------



## AnushkaD

Kkho said:


> I was with my sis last week when she placed her SO in paris. Was really pushing her to do a chèvre, since this is her first SO offer. We have too many blues between us sisters so the blue hydra, paon and sapphire were out. Tried to do a raisin chèvre but it was so so dark.
> In the end, she chose a Togo combo.


What was the combination and bag your sister decided on?


----------



## SugarMama

ayc said:


> omg!  gorgeous!  congrats!!





Serva1 said:


> So beautiful [emoji170] and special, congrats!





Nahreen said:


> Absolutely stunning



Thank you lovelies!!!!



eternallove4bag said:


> LOVE! This beauty takes my breath away [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Wait until you meet her in person tomorrow!  Can't wait to see you darling!



Israeli_Flava said:


> *Sigh* Hydra is sooooo dreamy in chevre... OMG I just love it!!! Also love that you did the BP contrast stitching! It turned out very subtle yet special! I'm glad that Paris chose to add contrast stitching to my order (even tho I didn't order it) because it's really a nice touch!!!! Congrats hun and now it's the countdown to your next Special arrival!!!


Thank you thank you!   Why didn't I get chevre before?  My fav leather now!  Funny how we both chose BP!   I had my doubts how this would turn out but now I love it to bits.


----------



## Rhl2987

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3648165
> View attachment 3648166
> View attachment 3648167
> View attachment 3648168
> 
> My SO arrived just under the 10 month mark.   K28 blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior.  Contrast stitching and brushed ghw.


This is so beautiful! I'm so tempted to do this combo for my own, in sellier.


----------



## periogirl28

Collected my bag at FSH this past weekend. I have been strongly advised against posting it so just have this to share. It took under 2 years, I am quite sure there was a 6 month delay due to staff changes and admin issues. My SA was kind enough to send me in progress photos for this project. Will post time frame for next SO. 
Thank you for letting me share. TGIF!


----------



## ehy12

periogirl28 said:


> Collected my bag at FSH this past weekend. I have been strongly advised against posting it so just have this to share. It took under 2 years, I am quite sure there was a 6 month delay due to staff changes and admin issues. My SA was kind enough to send me in progress photos for this project. Will post time frame for next SO.
> Thank you for letting me share. TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3651862


Congrats dear!!


----------



## periogirl28

ehy12 said:


> Congrats dear!!



Thank you very much! All my best to everyone waiting for their SOs. [emoji173]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kkho

AnushkaD said:


> What was the combination and bag your sister decided on?



Etain with electric blue, version 2.


----------



## AnushkaD

Kkho said:


> Etain with electric blue, version 2.


That sounds gorgeous.
About to finalise my order and now leaning towards BE as I do love a pop colour but need to decide on lining.


----------



## Kkho

AnushkaD said:


> That sounds gorgeous.
> About to finalise my order and now leaning towards BE as I do love a pop colour but need to decide on lining.



If it is of any help, I did BE with Gris mouette sellier k28 for my first SO April last year. Still waiting for it to arrive. Can't wait to see how it looks. Love love BE.


----------



## periogirl28

Kkho said:


> If it is of any help, I did BE with Gris mouette sellier k28 for my first SO April last year. Still waiting for it to arrive. Can't wait to see how it looks. Love love BE.


In which leather please? If you don't mind me asking...


----------



## Kkho

Epsom.


----------



## AnushkaD

Kkho said:


> If it is of any help, I did BE with Gris mouette sellier k28 for my first SO April last year. Still waiting for it to arrive. Can't wait to see how it looks. Love love BE.



It helps, thank you. It is the combination of colours with which I have most difficulty. Wondering what else works with BE as a lining.


----------



## QuelleFromage

AnushkaD said:


> It helps, thank you. It is the combination of colours with which I have most difficulty. Wondering what else works with BE as a lining.


BE is beautiful with grey and black (see the Double Sens with BE and Graphite), with purples (raisin??), with certain pale neutrals like Craie, with many greens.....love BE, it's basically a neutral in my book. I would order BE this round if I weren't tired of Togo.


----------



## periogirl28

Kkho said:


> Epsom.


Thank you for the reply. BE is stunning in Epsom. Intense.


----------



## boboxu

Kkho said:


> Etain with electric blue, version 2.


Oh my dear, that's also mine SO colors which placed last April and stil MIA lol


----------



## AnushkaD

QuelleFromage said:


> BE is beautiful with grey and black (see the Double Sens with BE and Graphite), with purples (raisin??), with certain pale neutrals like Craie, with many greens.....love BE, it's basically a neutral in my book. I would order BE this round if I weren't tired of Togo.


You seem to have an in depth knowledge and I think I recall you mentioned Chèvre; is that a good leather for the Birkin?


----------



## QuelleFromage

AnushkaD said:


> You seem to have an in depth knowledge and I think I recall you mentioned Chèvre; is that a good leather for the Birkin?


I don't have a B in chèvre but it is a fantastic leather. In particular if the weight of a bag matters to you (can be an issue for many with the Birkin especially), IMO it's the best lightweight leather along with box, and is much hardier than box, with more structure than swift  The only issue with chèvre is the relative lack of color options.


----------



## AnushkaD

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't have a B in chèvre but it is a fantastic leather. In particular if the weight of a bag matters to you (can be an issue for many with the Birkin especially), IMO it's the best lightweight leather along with box, and is much hardier than box, with more structure than swift  The only issue with chèvre is the relative lack of color options.


Thanks for your reply. I think I will stick with Togo, seems to work well for the B.


----------



## kathydep

Sorry if this is not the right thread to ask, but I just want to know if anyone here knows how many SO's are alloted to one SA? I got a weird email from my SA regarding a possible SO for me, but only if she gets another allotment. She said she currently has 2 promised to other clients. Is this really how it works with Special Orders?

Thank you!


----------



## HermesIRL

I've revealed my SO in another thread so I won't repeat it here, but I ordered mine in May 2016 and received it in early March 2017, 9 months. SM told me they are trying to fulfill SO orders within a year- no more 2-3 years of nothingness


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't have a B in chèvre but it is a fantastic leather. In particular if the weight of a bag matters to you (can be an issue for many with the Birkin especially), IMO it's the best lightweight leather along with box, and is much hardier than box, with more structure than swift  The only issue with chèvre is the relative lack of color options.



I'm thinking abt Chevre for my next SO  Do u know if a K28 in Chevre will be slouchy overtime? I love the sheen that Chevre has but I'm not a fan of slouchy bags hence my fave so far is Togo but would like to have some variety in leather type as well. 
TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

kathydep said:


> Sorry if this is not the right thread to ask, but I just want to know if anyone here knows how many SO's are alloted to one SA? I got a weird email from my SA regarding a possible SO for me, but only if she gets another allotment. She said she currently has 2 promised to other clients. Is this really how it works with Special Orders?
> 
> Thank you!


Most will give
Longest vip
Biggest  vvip
Most promising  new spender 
Also
Most supportive loyal regulars in all aspects

Some stores may rotates if too overwhelming 
Coz twice a year


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kathydep said:


> Sorry if this is not the right thread to ask, but I just want to know if anyone here knows how many SO's are alloted to one SA? I got a weird email from my SA regarding a possible SO for me, but only if she gets another allotment. She said she currently has 2 promised to other clients. *Is this really how it works with Special Orders?*
> 
> Thank you!


yes... for regular VIP clients (which is most of us who are offered SO multiple occasions)...
also, the number of SO allotted to a store varies from season to season and store to store for obvious reasons.

of course anything goes with the ultra VIP. they will bend over backwards that's very limited client


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> Most will give
> Longest vip
> Biggest  vvip
> Most promising  new spender
> Also
> Most supportive loyal regulars in all aspects
> 
> Some stores may rotates if too overwhelming
> Coz twice a year


v true.


----------



## kathydep

bagidiotic said:


> Most will give
> Longest vip
> Biggest  vvip
> Most promising  new spender
> Also
> Most supportive loyal regulars in all aspects
> 
> Some stores may rotates if too overwhelming
> Coz twice a year





Israeli_Flava said:


> yes... for regular VIP clients (which is most of us who are offered SO multiple occasions)...
> also, the number of SO allotted to a store varies from season to season and store to store for obvious reasons.
> 
> of course anything goes with the ultra VIP. they will bend over backwards that's very limited client



That's good to hear! Thanks guys! I had to reread her email since she sent it at 11 pm yesterday and my brain was already mush. She did say we can do it next season if we cant this season.

Next month is my 1st year with the Boutique. When I brought it up, she thinks SO is a good way to commemorate the occasion. I would prefer to do it this season to coincide with my "H anniversary."

Gosh! I hope I dont jinx myself by talking about it...


----------



## chica727

kathydep said:


> That's good to hear! Thanks guys! I had to reread her email since she sent it at 11 pm yesterday and my brain was already mush. She did say we can do it next season if we cant this season.
> 
> Next month is my 1st year with the Boutique. When I brought it up, she thinks SO is a good way to commemorate the occasion. I would prefer to do it this season to coincide with my "H anniversary."
> 
> Gosh! I hope I dont jinx myself by talking about it...


Hi, guys. Does anyone have experience placing SO in Canada? I am getting conflicting information, so i wanted to see if i can get a TPF perspective. What i have heard so far is that there is no SO offer in Canada. All SO's are placed by the CEO of Canada, so the SA's don't refer these as SO? Is this true?


----------



## Nahreen

PIPET83 said:


> Finally mine arrived after 9 months, B40 white and gris moutte clemance leather PHW..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649425
> View attachment 3649426



It is so beautiful. Your charm adds a beautiful contrast.


----------



## stacey_1805

Cormac said:


> I've revealed my SO in another thread so I won't repeat it here, but I ordered mine in May 2016 and received it in early March 2017, 9 months. SM told me they are trying to fulfill SO orders within a year- no more 2-3 years of nothingness



This is great and that's good to know that they are doing something to improve the wait time..!


----------



## tramcaro

chica727 said:


> Hi, guys. Does anyone have experience placing SO in Canada? I am getting conflicting information, so i wanted to see if i can get a TPF perspective. What i have heard so far is that there is no SO offer in Canada. All SO's are placed by the CEO of Canada, so the SA's don't refer these as SO? Is this true?



That's what I was told as well


----------



## ouija board

mygoodies said:


> I'm thinking abt Chevre for my next SO  Do u know if a K28 in Chevre will be slouchy overtime? I love the sheen that Chevre has but I'm not a fan of slouchy bags hence my fave so far is Togo but would like to have some variety in leather type as well.
> TIA



I have a 32cm Kelly in chèvre, and after about 6 years of light use, it's still as structured as when I first got it. The flap and straps have softened a bit from use, but otherwise, no slouch anywhere. I think a smaller Kelly would keep its stiffness and structure even better. If you love the look of chèvre and aren't rough on your bags, definitely go for it!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

I have had a chevre 30cm B for 3 years now, and it's still as structured as the day I picked it up at the store. It's a beautiful leather. I would order another in a heartbeat!


----------



## AnushkaD

QuelleFromage said:


> BE is beautiful with grey and black (see the Double Sens with BE and Graphite), with purples (raisin??), with certain pale neutrals like Craie, with many greens.....love BE, it's basically a neutral in my book. I would order BE this round if I weren't tired of Togo.


Ok, one more (and possibly last ) combo option: BE exterior with Feu orange interior, darker blue stitching and brushed gold hardware. Need to decide by tomorrow morning. Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## jedimaster

What times of year do the stores do special orders? I realize they have to offer it to you, but I was offered last year and had to pass, but was told I would be given the chance again -- this time I wanted to be ready.


----------



## SandySummer

AnushkaD said:


> Ok, one more (and possibly last ) combo option: BE exterior with Feu orange interior, darker blue stitching and brushed gold hardware. Need to decide by tomorrow morning. Thanks for all your help everyone.



Rogue Grenat/Etain and the two greens are great combinations.


----------



## mygoodies

ouija board said:


> I have a 32cm Kelly in chèvre, and after about 6 years of light use, it's still as structured as when I first got it. The flap and straps have softened a bit from use, but otherwise, no slouch anywhere. I think a smaller Kelly would keep its stiffness and structure even better. If you love the look of chèvre and aren't rough on your bags, definitely go for it!





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I have had a chevre 30cm B for 3 years now, and it's still as structured as the day I picked it up at the store. It's a beautiful leather. I would order another in a heartbeat!



Thank you so much for the info lovelies [emoji253][emoji253]
Hopefully next round H will have Chevre options again   I like the subtle sheen of the leather. I'm hoping to be able to order a Chevre Black K28 Retourne with a pop of color for the interior and maybe contrast stitching


----------



## mygoodies

AnushkaD said:


> Ok, one more (and possibly last ) combo option: BE exterior with Feu orange interior, darker blue stitching and brushed gold hardware. Need to decide by tomorrow morning. Thanks for all your help everyone.



Sounds lovely as well! If u want less orange-ish u can have a look at Vermilion or Capucine as well for the interior 
Enjoy SOing dear


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

jedimaster said:


> What times of year do the stores do special orders? I realize they have to offer it to you, but I was offered last year and had to pass, but was told I would be given the chance again -- this time I wanted to be ready.



Now.


----------



## jedimaster

periogirl28 said:


> Now.


thanks!


----------



## Masao

Are they still offering B35 ostrich leather SO??? I might get the SO, and the birdie will be my next dream bag 
Also, am I right about the Chevre that Hermes they can't offering you B35 instead of 30 or 25???
Thanks!!!


----------



## ayc

Masao said:


> Are they still offering B35 ostrich leather SO??? I might get the SO, and the birdie will be my next dream bag
> Also, am I right about the Chevre that Hermes they can't offering you B35 instead of 30 or 25???
> Thanks!!!



I was told ostrich the biggest is B30


----------



## csetcos

AnushkaD said:


> Ok, one more (and possibly last ) combo option: BE exterior with Feu orange interior, darker blue stitching and brushed gold hardware. Need to decide by tomorrow morning. Thanks for all your help everyone.



I like the BE with Feu! But don't you think the darker blue stitching would be too dark and not show up? Maybe a lighter one so that you actually get a contrast?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Masao said:


> Also, am I right about the Chevre that Hermes they can't offering you B35 instead of 30 or 25???
> Thanks!!!



I was informed by my SA that chevre  bags are only offered in B30 or smaller; and K28 and smaller....

Hope this answers your question?


----------



## AnushkaD

csetcos said:


> I like the BE with Feu! But don't you think the darker blue stitching would be too dark and not show up? Maybe a lighter one so that you actually get a contrast?


Thanks for your reply. I just want a subtle definition and the darker shade looked good against it. 
Have gone with BE and Jaune d'or interior as I want it to be a fun bag and my daughter can carry it in (quite) a few years time. 
Thanks to everyone.


----------



## arisoup

Does anyone know what SO colors are offered for Swift and Evercolor?


----------



## csetcos

AnushkaD said:


> Thanks for your reply. I just want a subtle definition and the darker shade looked good against it.
> Have gone with BE and Jaune d'or interior as I want it to be a fun bag and my daughter can carry it in (quite) a few years time.
> Thanks to everyone.



Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Meta

arisoup said:


> Does anyone know what SO colors are offered for Swift and Evercolor?


Colors are here. Perhaps you might want to try and do a search within this thread in future.


----------



## carlinha

[emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]


----------



## cavluv

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]



WOW!!!!! What a gorgeous C. Bamboo in swift is perfection and the rose gold is a great compliment to a stunning bag. Not too long of a wait either! Congratulations [emoji322]


----------



## scndlslv

Wow!!!! Gorgeous Constance.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

* Best Constance on the planet babe, seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## carlinha

cavluv said:


> WOW!!!!! What a gorgeous C. Bamboo in swift is perfection and the rose gold is a great compliment to a stunning bag. Not too long of a wait either! Congratulations [emoji322]


Thank you so much cavluv!  I adore Bambou and LOVE swift... it's so lush in this combo, and I agree, I am loving the RGHW with it, a little bit less flashy and in your face than the regular yellow GHW.  I had a feeling H was pushing out the Constance SOs when I started seeing a few reveals on here, so I'm really thrilled it came quickly.  With H, you just never know, I try to forget about it or else go crazy! LOL!!!



scndlslv said:


> Wow!!!! Gorgeous Constance.


Thank you so much!



Israeli_Flava said:


> * Best Constance on the planet babe, seriously!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


Thanks my style sistah!!!!  I know you will be loving your SWIFT baby B, and hope you get a C24 next


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

kathydep said:


> That's good to hear! Thanks guys! I had to reread her email since she sent it at 11 pm yesterday and my brain was already mush. She did say we can do it next season if we cant this season.
> 
> Next month is my 1st year with the Boutique. When I brought it up, she thinks SO is a good way to commemorate the occasion. I would prefer to do it this season to coincide with my "H anniversary."
> 
> Gosh! I hope I dont jinx myself by talking about it...


I bet you get it! Good luck to you!


----------



## westcoastgal

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]


It's gorgeous! Never would have thought of it - an original. Good job choosing.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]


There are almost no words for how amazing that C is!!!!! Wow....wow.....wow...wow


----------



## csetcos

@carlinha seriously GORGEOUS C!!! You picked a gorgeous combo!!! [emoji7]


----------



## ayc

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]




wow!! gorgeous!! congrats!!!!!!


----------



## babybaby2011

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]



Super super gorgeous [emoji33][emoji33]


----------



## Kkho

Super super gorgeous! Congrats Carlinha.


----------



## eternallove4bag

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]



This beauty takes my breath away! [emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Collected my bag at FSH this past weekend. I have been strongly advised against posting it so just have this to share. It took under 2 years, I am quite sure there was a 6 month delay due to staff changes and admin issues. My SA was kind enough to send me in progress photos for this project. Will post time frame for next SO.
> Thank you for letting me share. TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3651862


Major  Congrats 
Must be so beautiful and  unique


----------



## bagidiotic

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]


You did it again 
Simply  chic yet elegant 
Such dreamy  combo


----------



## tramcaro

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]




I just died and went to heaven!!! and the RGHW, divine!   Is it swift inside too?


----------



## BirkinLover77

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]


Wow! Simply Stunning! Congratulations


----------



## SandySummer

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]



Stunning! Gorgeous combination. Congrats [emoji898][emoji322][emoji323]


----------



## mp4

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]



Gorgeous!!!!  Congrats C!!!


----------



## danceandsing4ev

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]


Wow! That is a stunning Constance! Congratulations, your a lucky gal! Enjoy your new beauty!☘️


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## aosyd

I did my SO few days ago,and now I feel a little worry about the colour combination, it's kelly in size28, chèvre Mysore,option 3 with black and tomato red ,I think the red will be too red! Anyone had experience about this? Thank you


----------



## arlv8500

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]



Love the contrast stitching, and how she goes so well with your VCA necklace!


----------



## Orangefanatic

aosyd said:


> I did my SO few days ago,and now I feel a little worry about the colour combination, it's kelly in size28, chèvre Mysore,option 3 with black and tomato red ,I think the red will be too red! Anyone had experience about this? Thank you


Congratulations!!! Sounds like a stunning combination. Option 3 is handle, sangle, lining in Red?


----------



## aosyd

Orangefanatic said:


> Congratulations!!! Sounds like a stunning combination. Option 3 is handle, sangle, lining in Red?


 
handle，strap and two sides are tomate red


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Major  Congrats
> Must be so beautiful and  unique


Thank you!


----------



## Orangefanatic

aosyd said:


> handle，strap and two sides are tomate red


I think its going to look very sexy! If i have a chance for another SO, I would definitely choose verison 3! Black and Red will look so sexy!!!!


----------



## aosyd

Orangefanatic said:


> I think its going to look very sexy! If i have a chance for another SO, I would definitely choose verison 3! Black and Red will look so sexy!!!!



I didn't have any experience of SO, and I want a Kelly sellier so SM suggested me to choose chèvre Mysore, I was waiting for black Kelly for long time so I choose noir for one colour and SM said I should choose something brighter! Finger cross ,hopefully it will not too red to me


----------



## Orangefanatic

aosyd said:


> I didn't have any experience of SO, and I want a Kelly sellier so SM suggested me to choose chèvre Mysore, I was waiting for black Kelly for long time so I choose noir for one colour and SM said I should choose something brighter! Finger cross ,hopefully it will not too red to me



How about hardwear?


----------



## aosyd

Orangefanatic said:


> How about hardwear?



Brush GHW cause SM said that's for SO only


----------



## Orangefanatic

aosyd said:


> Brush GHW cause SM said that's for SO only


Good choice!!!!!!! Im loving my BGHW! You chose a very classic SO. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## aosyd

Orangefanatic said:


> Good choice!!!!!!! Im loving my BGHW! You chose a very classic SO. Nothing to worry about!



Thank you sooooo much ! Much more confident now!


----------



## Orangefanatic

aosyd said:


> Thank you sooooo much ! Much more confident now!


Im so excited for you!!!! Please post a picture when you receive it.


----------



## aosyd

Orangefanatic said:


> Im so excited for you!!!! Please post a picture when you receive it.



Definitely will,but I don't think it will come this year.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]



Congrats *carlinha! *Such a pretty, happy and SPECIAL combi, enjoy carrying it!


----------



## carlinha

westcoastgal said:


> It's gorgeous! Never would have thought of it - an original. Good job choosing.


Thank you very much, it's quite funny because after I placed the order, Hermes came out with almost the exact opposite of this bag (Bleu paon exterior, menthe interior)... hahahahaa!!! 



ODEDIHAIMS said:


> There are almost no words for how amazing that C is!!!!! Wow....wow.....wow...wow


thank you so much!



csetcos said:


> @carlinha seriously GORGEOUS C!!! You picked a gorgeous combo!!! [emoji7]


thank you for the lovely compliment!  i am so happy with how it turned out!



ayc said:


> wow!! gorgeous!! congrats!!!!!!


thank you!



babybaby2011 said:


> Super super gorgeous [emoji33][emoji33]


thank you!



Kkho said:


> Super super gorgeous! Congrats Carlinha.


thank you!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

eternallove4bag said:


> This beauty takes my breath away! [emoji172][emoji170][emoji172][emoji170]


thank you so much, it does mine too!  i love when i open it and there is that surprise BP inside!



bagidiotic said:


> You did it again
> Simply  chic yet elegant
> Such dreamy  combo


thank you so much for your kind words bagidiotic!



tramcaro said:


> I just died and went to heaven!!! and the RGHW, divine!   Is it swift inside too?


thank you so much!  yes it is swift inside too... all lush! 



BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Simply Stunning! Congratulations


thank you!



SandySummer said:


> Stunning! Gorgeous combination. Congrats [emoji898][emoji322][emoji323]


thank you!



mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Congrats C!!!


thank you!



danceandsing4ev said:


> Wow! That is a stunning Constance! Congratulations, your a lucky gal! Enjoy your new beauty!☘️


thanks so much!



arlv8500 said:


> Love the contrast stitching, and how she goes so well with your VCA necklace!


thank you!  i love that the contrast stitch is subtle, i was worried it would be too garish and take away from the elegance, but it blends quite nicely!  as you can see i have been obsessed with all things green lately 



GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats *carlinha! *Such a pretty, happy and SPECIAL combi, enjoy carrying it!


thank you dear GNIPPOHS for your lovely compliment!  i sure will enjoy her!


----------



## HermesIRL

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]


What a great selection! Much a subtle combination, but a pop at the same time! Congrats )


----------



## HermesIRL

*9 months to the day*; my SO Birkin 40 in Etain Togo exterior, Bleu Nuit piping and interior with Brushed PHW. Further details in my REVEAL thread:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-reveal.963346/#post-31210042


----------



## ayc

Cormac said:


> *9 months to the day*; my SO Birkin 40 in Etain Togo exterior, Bleu Nuit piping and interior with Brushed PHW. Further details in my REVEAL thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-reveal.963346/#post-31210042


wow, that's quick!  classy!  congrats!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Cormac said:


> *9 months to the day*; my SO Birkin 40 in Etain Togo exterior, Bleu Nuit piping and interior with Brushed PHW. Further details in my REVEAL thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-reveal.963346/#post-31210042


9 months for this beauty Congrats


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Cormac said:


> *9 months to the day*; my SO Birkin 40 in Etain Togo exterior, Bleu Nuit piping and interior with Brushed PHW. Further details in my REVEAL thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-reveal.963346/#post-31210042



Gorgeous beauty!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Cormac said:


> *9 months to the day*; my SO Birkin 40 in Etain Togo exterior, Bleu Nuit piping and interior with Brushed PHW. Further details in my REVEAL thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-reveal.963346/#post-31210042


Congrats! Beautiful


----------



## carlinha

Cormac said:


> *9 months to the day*; my SO Birkin 40 in Etain Togo exterior, Bleu Nuit piping and interior with Brushed PHW. Further details in my REVEAL thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-reveal.963346/#post-31210042



What a gorgeous neutral and 9 months is a pregnancy!  Hahahahahaaa!!!  Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## arlv8500

carlinha said:


> thank you so much, it does mine too!  i love when i open it and there is that surprise BP inside!
> 
> 
> thank you so much for your kind words bagidiotic!
> 
> 
> thank you so much!  yes it is swift inside too... all lush!
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> thanks so much!
> 
> 
> thank you!  i love that the contrast stitch is subtle, i was worried it would be too garish and take away from the elegance, but it blends quite nicely!  as you can see i have been obsessed with all things green lately
> 
> 
> thank you dear GNIPPOHS for your lovely compliment!  i sure will enjoy her!




Now, we also know how long it takes approximately to make a Constance.  enjoy her gorgeous!


----------



## mp4

Cormac said:


> *9 months to the day*; my SO Birkin 40 in Etain Togo exterior, Bleu Nuit piping and interior with Brushed PHW. Further details in my REVEAL thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-reveal.963346/#post-31210042



Fabulous!!!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## csetcos

Cormac said:


> *9 months to the day*; my SO Birkin 40 in Etain Togo exterior, Bleu Nuit piping and interior with Brushed PHW. Further details in my REVEAL thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-reveal.963346/#post-31210042



Congrats again, Cormac! I've followed your luxury journey and know how wonderful and special this is for you! 2017 is an amazing year for you and your hubby!!!


----------



## MRS.Hermes

aosyd said:


> I did my SO few days ago,and now I feel a little worry about the colour combination, it's kelly in size28, chèvre Mysore,option 3 with black and tomato red ,I think the red will be too red! Anyone had experience about this? Thank you



i saw version 3, only the piping is red. I was about to choose the black with a contrast colour for the piping. This will be so nice! I love the combo! hope to see it!


----------



## aosyd

MRS.Hermes said:


> i saw version 3, only the piping is red. I was about to choose the black with a contrast colour for the piping. This will be so nice! I love the combo! hope to see it!



Actually the handle,strap,and two sides are red


----------



## MRS.Hermes

aosyd said:


> Actually the handle,strap,and two sides are red



that's version 4， still nice and special！


----------



## Meta

49 weeks











Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovEmAll

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.



WOW this little cutie is perfection.  The black chevre looks amazing and the pop of color with vermillion is TDF.  Huge congrats.


----------



## tonkamama

Although I am still waiting for my1st SO to arrive  I am about to place a SO this round as so hard to wait for a certain color and size.  I am thinking of a K28 Anemone in BPHW.  Can you lovely ladies and gentlemen recommend the best combo such as interior color and stitching?  Should I go for Togo or Swift?  Thank you


----------



## tonkamama

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


Congrats dear  she is a classic beauty!!  49 weeks!  I have hope now...


----------



## LovEmAll

tonkamama said:


> Although I am still waiting for my1st SO to arrive  I am about to place a SO this round as so hard to wait for a certain color and size.  I am thinking of a K28 Anemone in BPHW.  Can you lovely ladies and gentlemen recommend the best combo such as interior color and stitching?  Should I go for Togo or Swift?  Thank you



Congrats tonkomama!  I will tell you what I was debating this round when I was thinking of anemone (and I thought about anemone a LOT but as @Rami00 and @eternallove4bag know I am stubborn and wanted to stick to chevre for my first  ) I think anemone on the outside with rose Jaipur on the inside, contrast stitching, and BGHW would be AMAZING.  If you want to stick to BPHW, then I would do a cooler tone on the inside (maybe craie, GM, or even malachite if you want another pop of color).  I think you already have Togo, right? If so, I'd pick swift (and anemone looks divine in swift) Can't wait to hear what you decide!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


Just amazing!!! Congrats again dear!! Love every detail u chose! It turned out spectacular!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats tonkomama!  I will tell you what I was debating this round when I was thinking of anemone (and I thought about anemone a LOT but as @Rami00 and @eternallove4bag know I am stubborn and wanted to stick to chevre for my first  ) I think anemone on the outside with rose Jaipur on the inside, contrast stitching, and BGHW would be AMAZING.  If you want to stick to BPHW, then I would do a cooler tone on the inside (maybe craie, GM, or even malachite if you want another pop of color).  I think you already have Togo, right? If so, I'd pick swift (and anemone looks divine in swift) Can't wait to hear what you decide!


Thank you my friend...  you know I already have a K28 Evercolor in ghw...  and my first SO was in Chèvre BGHW, therefore I am thinking of BPHW for the K28 Anemone.  Malachite (green) as interior sounds great, maybe do contract stitching too?


----------



## QuelleFromage

tonkamama said:


> Although I am still waiting for my1st SO to arrive  I am about to place a SO this round as so hard to wait for a certain color and size.  I am thinking of a K28 Anemone in BPHW.  Can you lovely ladies and gentlemen recommend the best combo such as interior color and stitching?  Should I go for Togo or Swift?  Thank you


Just go for the pow!   Anemone with BE lining. I'm ambivalent about stitching because Anemone is so lovely by itself, but blue or gray could be beautiful, or a tonal stitch.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.



*CONGRATS weN84! LOVE k25s and your color, stitching and lining is so fab. 49 weeks is not long at all! Look forward to more pics *


----------



## nik145

I just placed my SO this morning.  I still can't believe it.  Excited and waiting patiently (almost)!


----------



## tonkamama

QuelleFromage said:


> Just go for the pow!   Anemone with BE lining. I'm ambivalent about stitching because Anemone is so lovely by itself, but blue or gray could be beautiful, or a tonal stitch.


Thank you QF, you are always so helpful .. I already have a pending SO B30 Etoupe with BE lining... besides BE what other "blues" you suggest?  I guess I can still get away with BE lining as this time is a Kelly...  but like to see what else I can do...love the tonal stitching idea as I want this bag to be my everyday handbag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

tonkamama said:


> Thank you QF, you are always so helpful .. I already have a pending SO B30 Etoupe with BE lining... besides BE what other "blues" you suggest?  I guess I can still get away with BE lining as this time is a Kelly...  but like to see what else I can do...love the tonal stitching idea as I want this bag to be my everyday handbag.



Bleu saphir lining could be amazing...I need to find the available thread/chevre pigmentée colors and brainstorm


----------



## honhon

somebody please advise me on the combination of chèvre raisin and noir.  it is for type 3.  are the colors too similar? should i have picked blue sapphire for colour 2?  raisin is for colour 1, and noir is colour 2: for piping, handles, and straps.  PLEASE help me with your wisdom.....


----------



## Rhl2987

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


Absolutely wonderful new Kelly!!! I love the colors you picked, then brushed GHW, and the texture of your bag. The perfect pick. Congratulations!


----------



## LovEmAll

tonkamama said:


> Thank you my friend...  you know I already have a K28 Evercolor in ghw...  and my first SO was in Chèvre BGHW, therefore I am thinking of BPHW for the K28 Anemone.  Malachite (green) as interior sounds great, maybe do contract stitching too?





QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu saphir lining could be amazing...I need to find the available thread/chevre pigmentée colors and brainstorm



Yes BPHW would be amazing!  I think a blue would be nice too.  As to contrast stitching, hmmmm....I wouldn't do blue or green even if that's what you use on the interior.  How about something a bit lighter than anemone.....in the pink family?  But I tend to agree with QF that I'd keep it without contrast stitching (unless you did RJ which I actually think would be very pretty but that's only if you use RJ on the inside too ... otherwise that's just too many colors in my view).  Can't wait to see what you decide!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Although I am still waiting for my1st SO to arrive  I am about to place a SO this round as so hard to wait for a certain color and size.  I am thinking of a K28 Anemone in BPHW.  Can you lovely ladies and gentlemen recommend the best combo such as interior color and stitching?  Should I go for Togo or Swift?  Thank you


May congrats my dear! I am waiting for my first SO too (I think we placed it together in October end?[emoji12]) and I just placed my second SO last week! I am so excited for you! I absolutely love anemone! That was my first SO. I chose GM as inside. Since your first was etoupe and BE I would say malachite would be such a fabulous combination as LovEmAll recommended! Or maybe etain since I know etain was in your list too if I am correct? Trench would have been another fab inside color but since you already have trench B I don't know whether you would want to repeat that color. 




LovEmAll said:


> Congrats tonkomama!  I will tell you what I was debating this round when I was thinking of anemone (and I thought about anemone a LOT but as @Rami00 and @eternallove4bag know I am stubborn and wanted to stick to chevre for my first  ) I think anemone on the outside with rose Jaipur on the inside, contrast stitching, and BGHW would be AMAZING.  If you want to stick to BPHW, then I would do a cooler tone on the inside (maybe craie, GM, or even malachite if you want another pop of color).  I think you already have Togo, right? If so, I'd pick swift (and anemone looks divine in swift) Can't wait to hear what you decide!


I am so happy you went with what you wanted my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...That's the right way to do SO. Follow your heart! Even through all the confusion we somehow know somewhere deep inside what we want [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## eternallove4bag

Cormac said:


> *9 months to the day*; my SO Birkin 40 in Etain Togo exterior, Bleu Nuit piping and interior with Brushed PHW. Further details in my REVEAL thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-reveal.963346/#post-31210042


Beautiful! Absolutely love etain! 9 months was fast! Many congrats [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.



Omg stunning! Chevre is dreamy and vermillion is the perfect pop! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ many many congrats my dear [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## brandee1002

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813] Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


Omg !!! This is gorgeous !! I ordered the exact same colors/leather for my k28 sellier last October . I just can't wait  Major congrats


----------



## Meta

Thank you @LovEmAll @tonkamama @Israeli_Flava @GNIPPOHS @Rhl2987 @eternallove4bag @brandee1002 for your kind comments and others for your likes! 

@tonkamama I hope yours turn up soon. Fingers crossed for you!  

@brandee1002 Look forward to seeing the sister to my Black Beauty in the near future!


----------



## Meta

honhon said:


> somebody please advise me on the combination of chèvre raisin and noir.  it is for type 3.  are the colors too similar? should i have picked blue sapphire for colour 2?  raisin is for colour 1, and noir is colour 2: for piping, handles, and straps.  PLEASE help me with your wisdom.....


I posted a pic from Instagram to help another member previously on the same colors in Chevre. Have a look here. 

@tonkamama Personally, I would go with Swift in Anemone and for contrast lining, I'd pick from Mouette, Etain, BE, Sapphire or for a real pop, Jaune d'Or (Lakers anyone?! ) As for stitching, I would pick a 3rd color stitching. Go look at the SO kit and find one that would go well on both the swatches placed next to each other. That's how I pick my stitching.  Good luck!


----------



## LovEmAll

eternallove4bag said:


> May congrats my dear! I am waiting for my first SO too (I think we placed it together in October end?[emoji12]) and I just placed my second SO last week! I am so excited for you! I absolutely love anemone! That was my first SO. I chose GM as inside. Since your first was etoupe and BE I would say malachite would be such a fabulous combination as LovEmAll recommended! Or maybe etain since I know etain was in your list too if I am correct? Trench would have been another fab inside color but since you already have trench B I don't know whether you would want to repeat that color.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy you went with what you wanted my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...That's the right way to do SO. Follow your heart! Even through all the confusion we somehow know somewhere deep inside what we want [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thanks hun!  So true [emoji4]  

@tonkamama what about blue paon? That would be really pretty too.  Lots of options that I think would go great with anemone.  This is gonna be a beauty too....you can't go wrong [emoji108]


----------



## LadyCupid

tonkamama said:


> Although I am still waiting for my1st SO to arrive  I am about to place a SO this round as so hard to wait for a certain color and size.  I am thinking of a K28 Anemone in BPHW.  Can you lovely ladies and gentlemen recommend the best combo such as interior color and stitching?  Should I go for Togo or Swift?  Thank you


Congratulations. I like purple with grey combo. I think anemone with gris mouette will be very nice with contrast stitching. I prefer togo leather in general. 

Good luck deciding.


----------



## Darma

periogirl28 said:


> Collected my bag at FSH this past weekend. I have been strongly advised against posting it so just have this to share. It took under 2 years, I am quite sure there was a 6 month delay due to staff changes and admin issues. My SA was kind enough to send me in progress photos for this project. Will post time frame for next SO.
> Thank you for letting me share. TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3651862



A K in rasin and box?  Wow, such a rare piece!  Major congrats!  Is a bi-color?  What size is it if  you can share?


----------



## tabbi001

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


----------



## Orangefanatic

tonkamama said:


> Although I am still waiting for my1st SO to arrive  I am about to place a SO this round as so hard to wait for a certain color and size.  I am thinking of a K28 Anemone in BPHW.  Can you lovely ladies and gentlemen recommend the best combo such as interior color and stitching?  Should I go for Togo or Swift?  Thank you



Very Very lucky !! I just ordered a SO.
Anemone with Craie & Craie stitch with GHW
I wanted to make a candy version look of Anemone B. Although chevre is only available thru SO, Anemone was long waited colour. 
Purple & Grey is very safe as well.


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813] Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


Congratulations 
Love love this combo  esp graphite  stitching


----------



## bagidiotic

tonkamama said:


> Although I am still waiting for my1st SO to arrive [emoji14] I am about to place a SO this round as so hard to wait for a certain color and size.  I am thinking of a K28 Anemone in BPHW.  Can you lovely ladies and gentlemen recommend the best combo such as interior color and stitching?  Should I go for Togo or Swift?  Thank you


I would  suggest 
Anemone  with either  azalea  or mouette 
Yes contrast stitching  too


----------



## bagidiotic

honhon said:


> somebody please advise me on the combination of chèvre raisin and noir.  it is for type 3.  are the colors too similar? should i have picked blue sapphire for colour 2?  raisin is for colour 1, and noir is colour 2: for piping, handles, and straps.  PLEASE help me with your wisdom.....


Both  are too dark 
What are you looking  at
Purple  family 
Or 
More neutral  look 
You wanting  something  more subtle or dark plus pop


----------



## LovEmAll

bagidiotic said:


> I would  suggest
> Anemone  with either  azalea  or mouette
> Yes contrast stitching  too



Sadly, rose azalea is not offered for lining .... that would have been a lovely combo (and made my life much easier when deciding on my SO!  Lol...darn Hermes!  Why couldn't you have more pinks for lining this season! Hahaha).


----------



## bagidiotic

LovEmAll said:


> Sadly, rose azalea is not offered for lining .... that would have been a lovely combo (and made my life much easier when deciding on my SO!  Lol...darn Hermes!  Why couldn't you have more pinks for lining this season! Hahaha).


That's strange 
We usually  don't care bout lining  list
We more concern  colors and combo exterior 
My sister chosen  azalea  plus blue  e this round 
My sm  didn't mention  not possible 
Form submitted  and approved  by  Paris


----------



## LovEmAll

bagidiotic said:


> That's strange
> We usually  don't care bout lining  list
> We more concern  colors and combo exterior
> My sister chosen  azalea  plus anemone  this round
> My sm  didn't mention  not possible
> Form submitted  and approved  by  Paris



Hmmmm that's odd.  The list for my store (which was the same one posted in the forum) did not offer anemone or azalea for interior.  They are both offered only for exterior. 
I cared about the lining.  I really wanted a dark blue with a super bright pink lining but that was not possible.  Jaipur was the only pink available for lining and I was afraid that would look too orange against a dark blue so I went with a different combo.  I hope your sis order goes through....maybe different stores have different lists?  This is my first time placing an SO so I'm not really sure about the entire process...just going by what I could do at my store.

Edit:  I misread your post!  Sorry....yes azalea outside BE inside was available.  I thought your post said anemone for some reason...my bad!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

LovEmAll said:


> Hmmmm that's odd.  The list for my store (which was the same one posted in the forum) did not offer anemone or azalea for interior.  They are both offered only for exterior.
> I cared about the lining.  I really wanted a dark blue with a super bright pink lining but that was not possible.  Jaipur was the only pink available for lining and I was afraid that would look too orange against a dark blue so I went with a different combo.  I hope your sis order goes through....maybe different stores have different lists?  This is my first time placing an SO so I'm not really sure about the entire process...just going by what I could do at my store.
> 
> Edit:  I misread your post!  Sorry....yes azalea outside BE inside was available.  I thought your post said anemone for some reason...my bad!


Yes approved  my sm shown  her approval  code from Paris 
My typo error too
Be not ane 
Yes
We not fan version  1
That why my sm never bother  asking  us lining 
We choose colors leathers  we like for  exterior 
And just submit  per normal


----------



## BirkinLover77

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


Beautiful SO! Congratulations


----------



## LovEmAll

bagidiotic said:


> Yes approved  my sm shown  her approval  code from Paris
> My typo error too
> Be not ane
> Yes
> We not fan version  1
> That why my sm never bother  asking  us lining
> We choose colors leathers  we like for  exterior
> And just submit  per normal



Gotcha.  Your sis combo sounds gorgeous.  Can't wait to see the end result!  Thanks @bagidiotic


----------



## tonkamama

QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu saphir lining could be amazing...I need to find the available thread/chevre pigmentée colors and brainstorm


Thank you dear ...


----------



## Dreaming Big

M


----------



## Hermezzy

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]



A masterpiece...incredible, phenomenal, and mesmerizing...thrilled for you dear!!!!!! WOW


----------



## Hermezzy

Cormac said:


> *9 months to the day*; my SO Birkin 40 in Etain Togo exterior, Bleu Nuit piping and interior with Brushed PHW. Further details in my REVEAL thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-reveal.963346/#post-31210042


Saw this on your IG, dear Cormac...and am elated for you!!! Gorgeous...a bag for the ages...


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks ladies for sharing your SO knowledge... I know I can always come here and ask for help all your suggestions are definitely make my job easier...  I hope my store has that magic box with all the samples for me to do comparison...last two SO I had to use my imagination (luckily I studied this thread and gotten few suggestions for guidance) now I am just patiently waiting 




LovEmAll said:


> Yes BPHW would be amazing!  I think a blue would be nice too.  As to contrast stitching, hmmmm....I wouldn't do blue or green even if that's what you use on the interior.  How about something a bit lighter than anemone.....in the pink family?  But I tend to agree with QF that I'd keep it without contrast stitching (unless you did RJ which I actually think would be very pretty but that's only if you use RJ on the inside too ... otherwise that's just too many colors in my view).  Can't wait to see what you decide!





weN84 said:


> I posted a pic from Instagram to help another member previously on the same colors in Chevre. Have a look here.
> 
> @tonkamama Personally, I would go with Swift in Anemone and for contrast lining, I'd pick from Mouette, Etain, BE, Sapphire or for a real pop, Jaune d'Or (Lakers anyone?! ) As for stitching, I would pick a 3rd color stitching. Go look at the SO kit and find one that would go well on both the swatches placed next to each other. That's how I pick my stitching.  Good luck!





LovEmAll said:


> Thanks hun!  So true [emoji4]
> 
> @tonkamama what about blue paon? That would be really pretty too.  Lots of options that I think would go great with anemone.  This is gonna be a beauty too....you can't go wrong [emoji108]





yodaling1 said:


> Congratulations. I like purple with grey combo. I think anemone with gris mouette will be very nice with contrast stitching. I prefer togo leather in general.
> 
> Good luck deciding.





bagidiotic said:


> I would  suggest
> Anemone  with either  azalea  or mouette
> Yes contrast stitching  too


----------



## Hermezzy

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


Absolutely exquisite...and a real stunner! CONGRATS!


----------



## LovEmAll

tonkamama said:


> Thanks ladies for sharing your SO knowledge... I know I can always come here and ask for help all your suggestions are definitely make my job easier...  I hope my store has that magic box with all the samples for me to do comparison...last two SO I had to use my imagination (luckily I studied this thread and gotten few suggestions for guidance) now I am just patiently waiting



Me too!  When I went to place my SO on Wednesday and Thursday, my store didn't have it.  Apparently I was the first one to place an SO in my store.  My sweet SA was pulling shoes and everything so we could see various combinations together Lololol.  It was pretty funny and fun at the same time.  

Can't wait to see what you decide hun!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you dear, yes we both put in the SO back in last Oct, mine was a B30 Etoupe with BE. I got inspired by your Oct SO, hence this round I want it in Anemone .  I try not to repeat the colors...therefore Etain interior will be a great choice as Etain is one of my dream color too.  malachite interior sounds very unique and special too.  

Congrats on your 2nd SO, may I ask..what did you get? 



eternallove4bag said:


> May congrats my dear! I am waiting for my first SO too (I think we placed it together in October end?[emoji12]) and I just placed my second SO last week! I am so excited for you! I absolutely love anemone! That was my first SO. I chose GM as inside. Since your first was etoupe and BE I would say malachite would be such a fabulous combination as LovEmAll recommended! Or maybe etain since I know etain was in your list too if I am correct? Trench would have been another fab inside color but since you already have trench B I don't know whether you would want to repeat that color.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy you went with what you wanted my dear [emoji173]️[emoji173]️...That's the right way to do SO. Follow your heart! Even through all the confusion we somehow know somewhere deep inside what we want [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## tonkamama

Orangefanatic said:


> Very Very lucky !! I just ordered a SO.
> Anemone with Craie & Craie stitch with GHW
> I wanted to make a candy version look of Anemone B. Although chevre is only available thru SO, Anemone was long waited colour.
> Purple & Grey is very safe as well.


Oh so pretty ...  never thought of Craie but it looks amazing against the purple .  Thanks for sharing your SO combo with me my dear, now I have added one more combo on my list...


----------



## MsHermesAU

LovEmAll said:


> Me too!  When I went to place my SO on Wednesday and Thursday, my store didn't have it.  Apparently I was the first one to place an SO in my store.  My sweet SA was pulling shoes and everything so we could see various combinations together Lololol.  It was pretty funny and fun at the same time.
> 
> Can't wait to see what you decide hun!



So funny!! I'm exactly the same. My store doesn't have any swatches or anything. It always comes down to us pulling out belt straps, belt buckles and SLGs to trial combinations together lol


----------



## MsHermesAU

Orangefanatic said:


> Very Very lucky !! I just ordered a SO.
> Anemone with Craie & Craie stitch with GHW
> I wanted to make a candy version look of Anemone B. Although chevre is only available thru SO, Anemone was long waited colour.
> Purple & Grey is very safe as well.



These are my exact SO B colours that I ordered a few years back, but craie was my main colour whereas it sounds like yours is anemone? Craie and anemone are a match made in heaven, you'll absolutely love it!


----------



## LovEmAll

MsHermesAU said:


> So funny!! I'm exactly the same. My store doesn't have any swatches or anything. It always comes down to us pulling out belt straps, belt buckles and SLGs to trial combinations together lol



Hilarious!  You gotta do what you gotta do right [emoji6]. Can't wait to see what you picked!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MsHermesAU

LovEmAll said:


> Hilarious!  You gotta do what you gotta do right [emoji6]. Can't wait to see what you picked!



Here's an action photo of using the belt straps and buckles hahahaha. I think they did end up having one blue paon swatch, but no other colours


----------



## LovEmAll

MsHermesAU said:


> Here's an action photo of using the belt straps and buckles hahahaha. I think they did end up having one blue paon swatch, but no other colours



Hahahah....yeah here's one of an option I thought of but didn't go with.  Is that feu on the belt strap?


----------



## MsHermesAU

LovEmAll said:


> Hahahah....yeah here's one of an option I thought of but didn't go with.  Is that feu on the belt strap?
> View attachment 3660454



Blue paon and capucine. In the wrong leather types though so I had to be very imaginative lol


----------



## LovEmAll

MsHermesAU said:


> Blue paon and capucine. In the wrong leather types though so I had to be very imaginative lol



Pretty!  I hear you on the leathers.  Not having chevre swatches made it hard but I'm sure yours will look amazing.


----------



## MsHermesAU

LovEmAll said:


> Pretty!  I hear you on the leathers.  Not having chevre swatches made it hard but I'm sure yours will look amazing.



Thanks  yours too!!! Mine was placed at the start of last year so it shouldn't be too far away now...


----------



## Anchanel79

I got to place my SO last April and received it about 6 months later. At that time, I really didn't know much about SO. All I told my SA was: I wanted white as a main color and red as secondary.  She told me I can just do red inside, or side panels and inside so I chose side panels. Didn't even choose my hardware. So when the bag come, I didn't even know what type of leather (some of you might remember my reveal. I stated chevre but it actually clemence.) Anyway, this time around I want to educate myself before placing order. I know this time around I definitely want chevre leather and bghw. First question, I saw the list of color here, do I need to choose both color on chevre leather? Is the secondary color is linings? I saw a la carte for lining and thread. What is this? Also, a lot mention about contrast stiching, is this stiching color a secondary color? I think I sound very confuse so here is an example of what I want. I want noir as main color, and blue hydra as secondary. But I saw on a la carte has blue electric as lining and thread. I do like BE more so do I tell my SA, BE as secondary?  Thank you in advance. Any input would greatly appreciate.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.



Congrats on getting your SO! An understated beauty! You can carry her all day long! The contrast is beautiful!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LovEmAll

Anchanel79 said:


> I got to place my SO last April and received it about 6 months later. At that time, I really didn't know much about SO. All I told my SA was: I wanted white as a main color and red as secondary.  She told me I can just do red inside, or side panels and inside so I chose side panels. Didn't even choose my hardware. So when the bag come, I didn't even know what type of leather (some of you might remember my reveal. I stated chevre but it actually clemence.) Anyway, this time around I want to educate myself before placing order. I know this time around I definitely want chevre leather and bghw. First question, I saw the list of color here, do I need to choose both color on chevre leather? Is the secondary color is linings? I saw a la carte for lining and thread. What is this? Also, a lot mention about contrast stiching, is this stiching color a secondary color? I think I sound very confuse so here is an example of what I want. I want noir as main color, and blue hydra as secondary. But I saw on a la carte has blue electric as lining and thread. I do like BE more so do I tell my SA, BE as secondary?  Thank you in advance. Any input would greatly appreciate.



Congrats on all your SOs!  My understanding from placing my SO is that if you want to do two different colors with versions 3-5 (meaning something other than just the second color on the inside, so second color on the handles, piping, sides, etc) both leathers have to be the same kind.  If you want noir chevre you are in luck because blue hydra is offered in chevre too.  If you pick BE and not BH, you can only do version 2 (so BE only on the inside and not on the handles, side panels, etc).
Regarding contrast stitching, you can pick the color on the inside or any other color that is on the list of stitching (your SA should have a list) 
I am sure others with MUCH more experience will chime in and give you a lot more info. 
Hope that helps!


----------



## honhon

weN84 said:


> I posted a pic from Instagram to help another member previously on the same colors in Chevre. Have a look here.
> 
> @tonkamama Personally, I would go with Swift in Anemone and for contrast lining, I'd pick from Mouette, Etain, BE, Sapphire or for a real pop, Jaune d'Or (Lakers anyone?! ) As for stitching, I would pick a 3rd color stitching. Go look at the SO kit and find one that would go well on both the swatches placed next to each other. That's how I pick my stitching.  Good luck!


thank you so much weN84, i can see an image now


----------



## honhon

bagidiotic said:


> Both  are too dark
> What are you looking  at
> Purple  family
> Or
> More neutral  look
> You wanting  something  more subtle or dark plus pop


bagidiotic, i wanted a chèvre, and a raisin to be dominant. i also wanted to be discreet......yet a hint of mix match. i could have gone for version 2 with all raisin outside and a pop inside......should i have done that??? the idea is tormenting me........  i chose permabrass for hardware........ and the stitching is normal as raisin already has a hint lighter hue thread as a normal.......  i also love noir chèvre too......  if you could please feed me any more of your opinion i hugely appreciate it


----------



## honhon

Dreaming Big said:


> M


thank you so much Dreaming Big!  i get a better picture in my head. i am a little jittered maybe my choice was too dark??? yes it boils down to a personal choice but i am a wee nervous since i can still change it today.....last chance


----------



## bagidiotic

honhon said:


> bagidiotic, i wanted a chèvre, and a raisin to be dominant. i also wanted to be discreet......yet a hint of mix match. i could have gone for version 2 with all raisin outside and a pop inside......should i have done that??? the idea is tormenting me........  i chose permabrass for hardware........ and the stitching is normal as raisin already has a hint lighter hue thread as a normal.......  i also love noir chèvre too......  if you could please feed me any more of your opinion i hugely appreciate it


There are  only 9 colors in chevre 
Apart from raisin and noir  
Which 3rd color attract you or a color you don't have


----------



## honhon

bagidiotic said:


> There are  only 9 colors in chevre
> Apart from raisin and noir
> Which 3rd color attract you or a color you don't have


i eyed 2 blues; hydra and sapphire as a combination to raisin.  there were also feu, blue paon, mustard, red tomate, etc but they didn't really get my imagination going.....only if its a version 2 i can consider them.....i don't have a red or yellow in my collection.  what do you think of raisin with either blue combination as version 3? or if i am being blind to ideas please enlighten me....


----------



## bagidiotic

honhon said:


> i eyed 2 blues; hydra and sapphire as a combination to raisin.  there were also feu, blue paon, mustard, red tomate, etc but they didn't really get my imagination going.....only if its a version 2 i can consider them.....i don't have a red or yellow in my collection.  what do you think of raisin with either blue combination as version 3? or if i am being blind to ideas please enlighten me....


Think hydra with either raisin or noir  should be  fine 
Both versions seems OK
Moutard with raisin  like very intriguing  too hehe
Jmho


----------



## csetcos

@tonkamama sorry I'm so late!!! I LOVE H purples- anemone will be fabulous! I love it with grey- gris mouette or Etain would be great!! I'm also a little intrigued with how it might look with Bleu Paon if you want a pop. But I've never seen this so I'm not sure! Can't wait to hear what you chose.

Placed my first SO in the Fall as well. I use an app to count the days. Waited 4 months and 22 days and counting  I hope you and I get our bags this year!!! [emoji8]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## csetcos

My SA told me that one of his clients got an Epsom SO in about 6 months. I couldn't believe it! There's hope for all of us!


----------



## tonkamama

csetcos - thank you my friend, glad you are here...your opinion is never too late.  I love purple, most of my home interiors are decorated in purple and gray. ..., but strangely I don't have any gray or purple H bags yet...  

Initially  I love to get a SO K28 in  Gris Mouette BPHW , but looking at my current collection, I thought Anemone will be a great pop neutral, plus I can easily get other bag style in the GM if I really want it, and Anemone is hard to come by unless I SO it.  My other concern is that my first SO which I am still patiently waiting was a raisin sellier K25 bghw with GM interior.  Do you think Anemone and raisin might be too "similar" as both are in the purple group except raisin is much darker ...  your opinion is greatly appreciated.  

Btw .. I adore your raisin birkin  and can't wait to get my little raisin soon.  




csetcos said:


> @tonkamama sorry I'm so late!!! I LOVE H purples- anemone will be fabulous! I love it with grey- gris mouette or Etain would be great!! I'm also a little intrigued with how it might look with Bleu Paon if you want a pop. But I've never seen this so I'm not sure! Can't wait to hear what you chose.
> 
> Placed my first SO in the Fall as well. I use an app to count the days. Waited 4 months and 22 days and counting  I hope you and I get our bags this year!!! [emoji8]


----------



## honhon

bagidiotic said:


> Think hydra with either raisin or noir  should be  fine
> Both versions seems OK
> Moutard with raisin  like very intriguing  too hehe
> Jmho


thank you bagidiotic, you are opening my half closed eyes


----------



## bagidiotic

honhon said:


> thank you bagidiotic, you are opening my half closed eyes [emoji813]


Welcome 
Enjoy the rare opportunity


----------



## arlv8500

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.



What?! She only took 49 weeks to make?! It's official, the Hermes craftsmen hates me!


----------



## stacey_1805

carlinha said:


> [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256] 10 months 11 days in the making || Constance 24 || Bambou exterior || Bleu Paon interior and stitch || swift leather || rose gold hardware [emoji256][emoji170][emoji256]



Gorgeous C! I would love a C in bamboo, and having a rose gold hardware is a dream combo!


----------



## Hermazed

Dear TPFers, not sure if I'm posting in the right thread but my SA has offered me a chance to special order a bag design for my husband as a surprise gift and this is even harder than just thinking of what leather and colour combinations one wants. I am not entirely familiar with the men's bags and the only category I can minimise is it will be his work bag that fits a laptop and A4 documents. I personally like the Kelly Depeche and am open to any ideas! TIA x


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermazed said:


> Dear TPFers, not sure if I'm posting in the right thread but my SA has offered me a chance to special order a bag design for my husband as a surprise gift and this is even harder than just thinking of what leather and colour combinations one wants. I am not entirely familiar with the men's bags and the only category I can minimise is it will be his work bag that fits a laptop and A4 documents. I personally like the Kelly Depeche and am open to any ideas! TIA x


Very happy for you getting  this rare chance
However  I feel you should  clarify  with your Sa if this is a special  order  or customization  order
Becoz  under special  order Paris is very strict 
Only
Birkin 
Kelly 
Constance 
Bolide 
And largest  Size is 40cm 
Under customised order
You have to take note 
Model you want
Size you want 
Due to leather  color hardware  availability 
Only certain  leather  can make certain style and size 
Version  of combo too 
Hermes  will restrict certain approval
That's why so have strict  rules to comply


----------



## Hermazed

bagidiotic said:


> Very happy for you getting  this rare chance
> However  I feel you should  clarify  with your Sa if this is a special  order  or customization  order
> Becoz  under special  order Paris is very strict
> Only
> Birkin
> Kelly
> Constance
> Bolide
> And largest  Size is 40cm
> Under customised order
> You have to take note
> Model you want
> Size you want
> Due to leather  color hardware  availability
> Only certain  leather  can make certain style and size
> Version  of combo too
> Hermes  will restrict certain approval
> That's why so have strict  rules to comply



Thank you bagidiotic! In her exact words it would be "special order meaning that we can create a bag only for him. He will be the only one in the world to have this bag"
I am very new to this as I haven't been offered to customise a design before, just the SO so am unsure of the restrictions and how strict the restrictions are. Just know that H will have to approve of the final design and have a feeling this may be a long process..


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermazed said:


> Thank you bagidiotic! In her exact words it would be "special order meaning that we can create a bag only for him. He will be the only one in the world to have this bag"
> I am very new to this as I haven't been offered to customise a design before, just the SO so am unsure of the restrictions and how strict the restrictions are. Just know that H will have to approve of the final design and have a feeling this may be a long process..


Then perhaps  you  have to talk to sd or sm what are the criteria for this customised project


----------



## csetcos

tonkamama said:


> csetcos - thank you my friend, glad you are here...your opinion is never too late.  I love purple, most of my home interiors are decorated in purple and gray. ..., but strangely I don't have any gray or purple H bags yet...
> 
> Initially  I love to get a SO K28 in  Gris Mouette BPHW , but looking at my current collection, I thought Anemone will be a great pop neutral, plus I can easily get other bag style in the GM if I really want it, and Anemone is hard to come by unless I SO it.  My other concern is that my first SO which I am still patiently waiting was a raisin sellier K25 bghw with GM interior.  Do you think Anemone and raisin might be too "similar" as both are in the purple group except raisin is much darker ...  your opinion is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Btw .. I adore your raisin birkin  and can't wait to get my little raisin soon.



Oh I'm so happy that you love purple as well! You have such gorgeous colors and both a raisin and an anemone bag will be perfect for you.

I don't think they are redundant at all. They are definitely such different purples and have distinct "personalities."  Just yesterday, my SA told me that he noticed I favored my Raisin bag above all else- and I agree!!!  It's such a great neutral bag.

Anemone, on the other hand, is an amazing pop color, and fun on a bag! I agree that anemone bags are hard to come by, so you are smart to SO this color. GM can be found, along with Etain, etc. Btw- I also crave for an Etain or GM bag with GHW [emoji6]

I'm so excited for your Raisin baby!!! My SO placed was Bleu Electrique Togo B35, BGHW with Bleu Paon interior and contrast BP stitching. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us for a "quick" arrival!!!

A question for you and our lovely members. I think anemone might be too much for a guy on an entire bag, but would love to use it as a pop. What exterior colors would you pair it with?

Can't wait to see you, T [emoji8]


----------



## csetcos

Hermazed said:


> Thank you bagidiotic! In her exact words it would be "special order meaning that we can create a bag only for him. He will be the only one in the world to have this bag"
> I am very new to this as I haven't been offered to customise a design before, just the SO so am unsure of the restrictions and how strict the restrictions are. Just know that H will have to approve of the final design and have a feeling this may be a long process..



I like the Kelly Depeches- very elegant as a man's briefcase. The other option that you might want to think of is a Kelly 40. I'm glad I was offered a K40 before SOing a KD- it's versatile, has a shoulder strap, and evokes a briefcase while also flexible to use in non-work situations.


----------



## mp4

tonkamama said:


> csetcos - thank you my friend, glad you are here...your opinion is never too late.  I love purple, most of my home interiors are decorated in purple and gray. ..., but strangely I don't have any gray or purple H bags yet...
> 
> Initially  I love to get a SO K28 in  Gris Mouette BPHW , but looking at my current collection, I thought Anemone will be a great pop neutral, plus I can easily get other bag style in the GM if I really want it, and Anemone is hard to come by unless I SO it.  My other concern is that my first SO which I am still patiently waiting was a raisin sellier K25 bghw with GM interior.  Do you think Anemone and raisin might be too "similar" as both are in the purple group except raisin is much darker ...  your opinion is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Btw .. I adore your raisin birkin  and can't wait to get my little raisin soon.




You didn't ask me, but I have both and they are TOTALLY different.


----------



## mp4

honhon said:


> i eyed 2 blues; hydra and sapphire as a combination to raisin.  there were also feu, blue paon, mustard, red tomate, etc but they didn't really get my imagination going.....only if its a version 2 i can consider them.....i don't have a red or yellow in my collection.  what do you think of raisin with either blue combination as version 3? or if i am being blind to ideas please enlighten me....



I had a Togo raisin SO show up with BE piping.  It looked good but wasn't what I ordered so I declined it.  Based on this, BS should work in a complimentary way if that's what you are going for.


----------



## Orangefanatic

MsHermesAU said:


> These are my exact SO B colours that I ordered a few years back, but craie was my main colour whereas it sounds like yours is anemone? Craie and anemone are a match made in heaven, you'll absolutely love it!



This time I went for little special look, which is version 3. Im little nervous but excited at the same time. Could you please share your craie SO by any chance? TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## cavluv

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.



BEAUTIFUL and classic combination. Can't wait to see cross body pics...great idea to increase strap length and it didn't add ridiculous amount of time to make your bag. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## wenyihsu

bagidiotic said:


> Very happy for you getting  this rare chance
> However  I feel you should  clarify  with your Sa if this is a special  order  or customization  order
> Becoz  under special  order Paris is very strict
> Only
> Birkin
> Kelly
> Constance
> Bolide
> And largest  Size is 40cm
> Under customised order
> You have to take note
> Model you want
> Size you want
> Due to leather  color hardware  availability
> Only certain  leather  can make certain style and size
> Version  of combo too
> Hermes  will restrict certain approval
> That's why so have strict  rules to comply



Actually, I dont think this is entirely true. I know that you can definitely SO a kelly depeches. You can also SO jige, and plume. There are lots of strict restrictions regarding each style but those are all available. I was shown this chart 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
that I've attached that shows what can be ordered. But you should definitely clarify with your SM if she is offering you a SO or a custom order where you work with Hermes to creating a bag that is one of a kind in terms of the design. Good luck and have fun with this!


----------



## boboxu

csetcos said:


> My SA told me that one of his clients got an Epsom SO in about 6 months. I couldn't believe it! There's hope for all of us!


There's definitely hope for me because one of mine is about 6 months wait and it's epsom B, other one is epsom K about 12 months already


----------



## tonkamama

Hermazed said:


> Dear TPFers, not sure if I'm posting in the right thread but my SA has offered me a chance to special order a bag design for my husband as a surprise gift and this is even harder than just thinking of what leather and colour combinations one wants. I am not entirely familiar with the men's bags and the only category I can minimise is it will be his work bag that fits a laptop and A4 documents. I personally like the Kelly Depeche and am open to any ideas! TIA x


Yes ... please refer to post 1968 for offering styles.  I think only two briefcase styles are being offer.  Personally I love Kelly Depeche for men, I think it's so chic but the other men's style looks more practical and easy for daily use.


----------



## honhon

mp4 said:


> I had a Togo raisin SO show up with BE piping.  It looked good but wasn't what I ordered so I declined it.  Based on this, BS should work in a complimentary way if that's what you are going for.


yes! mp4, you are right on.  i have requested to change my SO to version 2, chèvre raisin for colour 1 and blue hydra for colour 2.  contrast stitching is blue zanzibar.  had contemplated on rouge grenat for stitching, but decided to keep it 2 tones.....and same with you NO piping


----------



## periogirl28

Darma said:


> A K in rasin and box?  Wow, such a rare piece!  Major congrats!  Is a bi-color?  What size is it if  you can share?


It's not a Kelly but yes in Raisin Box. For privacy reasons I hope you understand that I will not share it here as the design is not in general production. Thank you! ❤


----------



## periogirl28

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


Absolutely beautiful and elegant combination, reflects the owner's good taste. I so love it! Congrats!


----------



## Hermazed

csetcos said:


> I like the Kelly Depeches- very elegant as a man's briefcase. The other option that you might want to think of is a Kelly 40. I'm glad I was offered a K40 before SOing a KD- it's versatile, has a shoulder strap, and evokes a briefcase while also flexible to use in non-work situations.



Thank you Csetcos for your suggestion! I absolutely agree with the versatility and the shoulder strap is something he would like to have too. 



tonkamama said:


> Yes ... please refer to post 1968 for offering styles.  I think only two briefcase styles are being offer.  Personally I love Kelly Depeche for men, I think it's so chic but the other men's style looks more practical and easy for daily use.



Thank you Tonkamama! Didn't realise it'd be harder to think for someone else, whether it be the look or practicality one would lean towards. I'll do more research on this!


----------



## Meta

Thank you @tabbi001 @bagidiotic @BirkinLover77 @Hermezzy @obsessedwhermes @arlv8500 @cavluv and @periogirl28 for all your very kind words.  

@arlv8500 What is the specs of your SO that has yet to show up? And how long has it been?

@cavluv I posted mod shots here. I'm pleased that it came just under a year even with the longer strap length and Chevre leather!


----------



## tonkamama

Csetcos and mp4 -
Thank you dears for the reassurance on the colors .  Now I just need to figure out the lining and making an appointment with my SA.

csetcos, you and I have very similar taste in choice of colors!  I trutly think Anemone is a gorgeous neutral color even as main body color for guy with fashion sense, but I would go with any gray like Etain as exterior.  I pray for our SO bags to arrive soon.  



csetcos said:


> Oh I'm so happy that you love purple as well! You have such gorgeous colors and both a raisin and an anemone bag will be perfect for you.
> 
> I don't think they are redundant at all. They are definitely such different purples and have distinct "personalities."  Just yesterday, my SA told me that he noticed I favored my Raisin bag above all else- and I agree!!!  It's such a great neutral bag.
> 
> Anemone, on the other hand, is an amazing pop color, and fun on a bag! I agree that anemone bags are hard to come by, so you are smart to SO this color. GM can be found, along with Etain, etc. Btw- I also crave for an Etain or GM bag with GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for your Raisin baby!!! My SO placed was Bleu Electrique Togo B35, BGHW with Bleu Paon interior and contrast BP stitching. Keeping my fingers crossed for both of us for a "quick" arrival!!!
> 
> A question for you and our lovely members. I think anemone might be too much for a guy on an entire bag, but would love to use it as a pop. What exterior colors would you pair it with?
> 
> Can't wait to see you, T





mp4 said:


> You didn't ask me, but I have both and they are TOTALLY different.


----------



## nadineluv

tonkamama said:


> Thank you my friend...  you know I already have a K28 Evercolor in ghw...  and my first SO was in Chèvre BGHW, therefore I am thinking of BPHW for the K28 Anemone.  Malachite (green) as interior sounds great, maybe do contract stitching too?



That sounds amazing!!!! This time around brushed palladium is perfect!


----------



## gazalia

honhon said:


> bagidiotic, i wanted a chèvre, and a raisin to be dominant. i also wanted to be discreet......yet a hint of mix match. i could have gone for version 2 with all raisin outside and a pop inside......should i have done that??? the idea is tormenting me........  i chose permabrass for hardware........ and the stitching is normal as raisin already has a hint lighter hue thread as a normal.......  i also love noir chèvre too......  if you could please feed me any more of your opinion i hugely appreciate it



I got a B30 Raisin Chevre, rose Jaipur interior and gold brushed hardware. Revealed it here.


----------



## nadineluv

Question in regards to thread/stitching. Is graphite still an option for stitching for this seasons SO?
Thank you! [emoji175]


----------



## Anchanel79

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats on all your SOs!  My understanding from placing my SO is that if you want to do two different colors with versions 3-5 (meaning something other than just the second color on the inside, so second color on the handles, piping, sides, etc) both leathers have to be the same kind.  If you want noir chevre you are in luck because blue hydra is offered in chevre too.  If you pick BE and not BH, you can only do version 2 (so BE only on the inside and not on the handles, side panels, etc).
> Regarding contrast stitching, you can pick the color on the inside or any other color that is on the list of stitching (your SA should have a list)
> I am sure others with MUCH more experience will chime in and give you a lot more info.
> Hope that helps!


Thank you LovEmAll for your input.


----------



## Meta

Hermazed said:


> Thank you bagidiotic! In her exact words it would be "special order meaning that we can create a bag only for him. He will be the only one in the world to have this bag"
> I am very new to this as I haven't been offered to customise a design before, just the SO so am unsure of the restrictions and how strict the restrictions are. Just know that H will have to approve of the final design and have a feeling this may be a long process..


I think what you're referring to is Commande Speciale, which there is a thread here. 



nadineluv said:


> Question in regards to thread/stitching. Is graphite still an option for stitching for this seasons SO?
> Thank you! [emoji175]


If I'm not mistaken, it is.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

honhon said:


> yes! mp4, you are right on.  i have requested to change my SO to version 2, chèvre raisin for colour 1 and blue hydra for colour 2.  contrast stitching is blue zanzibar.  had contemplated on rouge grenat for stitching, but decided to keep it 2 tones.....and same with you NO piping


Yes! I think version 2 will look much better, contrast stitching on chèvre is TDF.


----------



## fatcat2523

Does anyone know what colors are offer for Ostrich? I have seen some pics of color chart but none on ostrich. Please let me know. Thank you


----------



## Hermazed

weN84 said:


> I think what you're referring to is Commande Speciale, which there is a thread here.
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, it is.



Thank you Wen! I will look into this thread. Always learning new things[emoji4]


----------



## SpicyTuna13

fatcat2523 said:


> Does anyone know what colors are offer for Ostrich? I have seen some pics of color chart but none on ostrich. Please let me know. Thank you



According to my source, the ostrich options this round are:

Gold
Tangerine
Rouge Vif
Bleu Iris
Bleu de Malte
Gris Agate
Vert Titien 

HTH!


----------



## fatcat2523

SpicyTuna13 said:


> According to my source, the ostrich options this round are:
> 
> Gold
> Tangerine
> Rouge Vif
> Bleu Iris
> Bleu de Malte
> Gris Agate
> Vert Titien
> 
> HTH!



Thank you so much


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> Thank you dear, yes we both put in the SO back in last Oct, mine was a B30 Etoupe with BE. I got inspired by your Oct SO, hence this round I want it in Anemone .  I try not to repeat the colors...therefore Etain interior will be a great choice as Etain is one of my dream color too.  malachite interior sounds very unique and special too.
> 
> Congrats on your 2nd SO, may I ask..what did you get?



I am absolutely the same! I can't repeat colors when H has such amazing colors to offer! I love the combo of anemone and etain [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Anemone is such a beautiful pop by itself that we need a more neutral color to balance it out I feel! Thank you [emoji8]... I went for BE K25 with BGHW for my second SO! Super excited and hoping to see her sometime next year [emoji1317]... All the best my dear for your SO. With your amazing taste I know you won't go wrong [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## tonkamama

nadineluv said:


> That sounds amazing!!!! This time around brushed palladium is perfect!


Thank you dear, try not to repeat colors and hw


----------



## tonkamama

nadineluv said:


> Question in regards to thread/stitching. Is graphite still an option for stitching for this seasons SO?
> Thank you! [emoji175]


Please do share your final decision with us...


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> I am absolutely the same! I can't repeat colors when H has such amazing colors to offer! I love the combo of anemone and etain [emoji173]️[emoji173]️... Anemone is such a beautiful pop by itself that we need a more neutral color to balance it out I feel! Thank you [emoji8]... I went for BE K25 with BGHW for my second SO! Super excited and hoping to see her sometime next year [emoji1317]... All the best my dear for your SO. With your amazing taste I know you won't go wrong [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


K25 in BE is amazing    Even tho my pending SO B I pick BE as lining...but some day I would love to get a BE Kelly too  .  Thanks for sharing


----------



## ktlimps26

I got the opportunity to place a special order but this is my first time placing the special order hence I just cannot imagine in my head how the colors will turn out. I am sure that the main Color is etain and I am trying to decide if the secondary Color should be anemone, blue agate or rose lipstick. Not sure which will complement etain more. 

I have decided on a birkin 30 in Togo leather. Appreciate if anyone can advise their preference. Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

ktlimps26 said:


> I got the opportunity to place a special order but this is my first time placing the special order hence I just cannot imagine in my head how the colors will turn out. I am sure that the main Color is etain and I am trying to decide if the secondary Color should be anemone, blue agate or rose lipstick. Not sure which will complement etain more.
> 
> I have decided on a birkin 30 in Togo leather. Appreciate if anyone can advise their preference. Thank you!


There's  no  blue agate nor lipstick  
For so or ???


----------



## ktlimps26

It's for SO. I'm sorry, did I miss anything? I thought I can choose the colors I like.


----------



## bagidiotic

ktlimps26 said:


> It's for SO. I'm sorry, did I miss anything? I thought I can choose the colors I like.


Congratulations for achieving  this chance
Yes you missing  lots of things
You can decide  by reading  this thread or find out more from the person  who  offer you this so


----------



## fatcat2523

SpicyTuna13 said:


> According to my source, the ostrich options this round are:
> 
> Gold
> Tangerine
> Rouge Vif
> Bleu Iris
> Bleu de Malte
> Gris Agate
> Vert Titien
> 
> HTH!



So my mom and I went to the store today, she got her order in with Kelly 25 sellier with Rouge Vif and Vert Titien in ostrich. Thank you. Hopefully it will get approves


----------



## carlinha

Can I make a suggestion to some people who are trying to think of color combos in their heads before heading to store?

I am a very visual person and it always helps me to imagine what the final product will look like... so what I do is search for pictures of the color (preferably in the correct leather), and I make a little Collage with all the leather and HW combos (the app I use is Rhonna Collage but I'm sure there are others out there)... this helps me visualize so by the time I go to store, I actually have a good idea already of what I want.  Up until last season my store didn't have the "SO leather box" so we've also had to improvise by looking for anything in the store in certain colors to "visualize" (SLGs, shoes, belt straps, etc)... these always make me more prepared... and it's so easy to do!  Hope this helps others who are contemplating color combos!

For example, here's one I did with rose Azalea Epsom, rose gold hardware... 



+ anemone 



And reverse anemone RGHW + rose Azalea


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## arlv8500

Orangefanatic said:


> Very Very lucky !! I just ordered a SO.
> Anemone with Craie & Craie stitch with GHW
> I wanted to make a candy version look of Anemone B. Although chevre is only available thru SO, Anemone was long waited colour.
> Purple & Grey is very safe as well.



This is exactly what I was thinking too! Heehee did you do one colour exterior and one interior?


----------



## ktlimps26

bagidiotic said:


> Congratulations for achieving  this chance
> Yes you missing  lots of things
> You can decide  by reading  this thread or find out more from the person  who  offer you this so



Thank you! Will have to start reading up.


----------



## suziez

carlinha said:


> Can I make a suggestion to some people who are trying to think of color combos in their heads before heading to store?
> 
> I am a very visual person and it always helps me to imagine what the final product will look like... so what I do is search for pictures of the color (preferably in the correct leather), and I make a little Collage with all the leather and HW combos (the app I use is Rhonna Collage but I'm sure there are others out there)... this helps me visualize so by the time I go to store, I actually have a good idea already of what I want.  Up until last season my store didn't have the "SO leather box" so we've also had to improvise by looking for anything in the store in certain colors to "visualize" (SLGs, shoes, belt straps, etc)... these always make me more prepared... and it's so easy to do!  Hope this helps others who are contemplating color combos!
> 
> For example, here's one I did with rose Azalea Epsom, rose gold hardware...
> View attachment 3662512
> 
> 
> + anemone
> View attachment 3662513
> 
> 
> And reverse anemone RGHW + rose Azalea
> View attachment 3662514


This is brilliant.....I wish i had known about this two weeks ago.  but i do love these colors together... Thanks for sharing what you did.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

carlinha said:


> Can I make a suggestion to some people who are trying to think of color combos in their heads before heading to store?
> 
> I am a very visual person and it always helps me to imagine what the final product will look like... so what I do is search for pictures of the color (preferably in the correct leather), and I make a little Collage with all the leather and HW combos (the app I use is Rhonna Collage but I'm sure there are others out there)... this helps me visualize so by the time I go to store, I actually have a good idea already of what I want.  Up until last season my store didn't have the "SO leather box" so we've also had to improvise by looking for anything in the store in certain colors to "visualize" (SLGs, shoes, belt straps, etc)... these always make me more prepared... and it's so easy to do!  Hope this helps others who are contemplating color combos!
> 
> For example, here's one I did with rose Azalea Epsom, rose gold hardware...
> View attachment 3662512
> 
> 
> + anemone
> View attachment 3662513
> 
> 
> And reverse anemone RGHW + rose Azalea
> View attachment 3662514



Wow!! You are good!! So well prepared! Thanks for sharing this tip!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

carlinha said:


> Can I make a suggestion to some people who are trying to think of color combos in their heads before heading to store?
> 
> I am a very visual person and it always helps me to imagine what the final product will look like... so what I do is search for pictures of the color (preferably in the correct leather), and I make a little Collage with all the leather and HW combos (the app I use is Rhonna Collage but I'm sure there are others out there)... this helps me visualize so by the time I go to store, I actually have a good idea already of what I want.  Up until last season my store didn't have the "SO leather box" so we've also had to improvise by looking for anything in the store in certain colors to "visualize" (SLGs, shoes, belt straps, etc)... these always make me more prepared... and it's so easy to do!  Hope this helps others who are contemplating color combos!
> 
> For example, here's one I did with rose Azalea Epsom, rose gold hardware...
> View attachment 3662512
> 
> 
> + anemone
> View attachment 3662513
> 
> 
> And reverse anemone RGHW + rose Azalea
> View attachment 3662514



Wow! Love the visualization! I am the same! Imagining it in my head and actually seeing a pic of the combo are two different experiences! Thank you for putting this together [emoji179][emoji171][emoji179][emoji171]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> K25 in BE is amazing    Even tho my pending SO B I pick BE as lining...but some day I would love to get a BE Kelly too  .  Thanks for sharing



[emoji8][emoji8] so happy we get to share our SO excitement and experience... Thank you so much [emoji170]... I was a little nervous going for K25 but I want variety so repeating bag sizes and colors are not that appealing to me so thought since I already have K28 and KC I should opt for K25... Problem is now I want a K32 too to round off my K collection [emoji12][emoji28]... And btw love your trench B so much! Thinking of adding trench one day too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Orangefanatic

arlv8500 said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking too! Heehee did you do one colour exterior and one interior?


External Anemone, 
Lining/sangle/handle/stitching Craie


----------



## arlv8500

Orangefanatic said:


> External Anemone,
> Lining/sangle/handle/stitching Craie



love it! can't wait to see her!


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> [emoji8][emoji8] so happy we get to share our SO excitement and experience... Thank you so much [emoji170]... I was a little nervous going for K25 but I want variety so repeating bag sizes and colors are not that appealing to me so thought since I already have K28 and KC I should opt for K25... Problem is now I want a K32 too to round off my K collection [emoji12][emoji28]... And btw love your trench B so much! Thinking of adding trench one day too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Isn't trench just such an amazing neutral?  I can't get enough of that color!


----------



## honhon

weN84 said:


> I posted a pic from Instagram to help another member previously on the same colors in Chevre. Have a look here.
> 
> @tonkamama Personally, I would go with Swift in Anemone and for contrast lining, I'd pick from Mouette, Etain, BE, Sapphire or for a real pop, Jaune d'Or (Lakers anyone?! ) As for stitching, I would pick a 3rd color stitching. Go look at the SO kit and find one that would go well on both the swatches placed next to each other. That's how I pick my stitching.  Good luck!


hi weN84, thank you for your feedback.  i really really wanted a chèvre raisin.  at the end i have decided to go contrast lining with bleu hydra, no contrast stitching with a simple version 2.  brushed ghw.  i can't wait to see the bag!


----------



## bertrande

Does anyone know if one can choose black chevre sellier kelly with a pop interior colour (say rouge tomate) but with a contrasting stitch that is not the same colour as the interior (say white)?  I.e. a version 0 BIS but with the contrast stitching a different colour from the interior.  I thought I had read somewhere on this thread that it's no longer allowed but I can't seem to find the post.  Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

bertrande said:


> Does anyone know if one can choose black chevre sellier kelly with a pop interior colour (say rouge tomate) but with a contrasting stitch that is not the same colour as the interior (say white)?  I.e. a version 0 BIS but with the contrast stitching a different colour from the interior.  I thought I had read somewhere on this thread that it's no longer allowed but I can't seem to find the post.  Thank you!


Yes you can choose prefer stitching
Not necessarily  contrasting  
Thread has to be from the list given


----------



## bertrande

bagidiotic said:


> Yes you can choose prefer stitching
> Not necessarily  contrasting
> Thread has to be from the list given



Thanks! Will see what is available if I next get an SO.  Am going gaga over black chevre sellier kelly now hahaha, good thing is I think noir chevre should be available every season SO!


----------



## LovEmAll

bertrande said:


> Thanks! Will see what is available if I next get an SO.  Am going gaga over black chevre sellier kelly now hahaha, good thing is I think noir chevre should be available every season SO!



I could be wrong but I thought sellier can only be done in epsom.  Definitely check with you SA.  Good luck and congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

bertrande said:


> Does anyone know if one can choose black chevre sellier kelly with a pop interior colour (say rouge tomate) but with a contrasting stitch that is not the same colour as the interior (say white)?  I.e. a version 0 BIS but with the contrast stitching a different colour from the interior.  I thought I had read somewhere on this thread that it's no longer allowed but I can't seem to find the post.  Thank you!



Yes, you can. My last SO but one was noir chèvre Kelly 28 sellier, bleu saphir interior, cobalt stitch. As long as the thread color is on the SO list and Paris accepts it you are fine. (BTW I think this is version 1.) Contrast stitch looks amazing on sellier.



LovEmAll said:


> I could be wrong but I thought sellier can only be done in epsom.  Definitely check with you SA.  Good luck and congrats!


You can order sellier in any leather. I just received a Togo sellier a month ago. For a very rigid sellier, chèvre and sombrero are probably the best SO options, but sellier is also available in swift and even clemence.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovEmAll

QuelleFromage said:


> You can order sellier in any leather. I just received a Togo sellier a month ago. For a very rigid sellier, chèvre and sombrero are probably the best SO options, but sellier is also available in swift and even clemence.



Thanks for clarifying QF!  That's great to hear (I love K sellier - maybe I can do that next year for an SO in chevre)


----------



## QuelleFromage

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks for clarifying QF!  That's great to hear (I love K sellier - maybe I can do that next year for an SO in chevre)


Chevre sellier is just so lovely


----------



## Meta

bertrande said:


> Does anyone know if one can choose black chevre sellier kelly with a pop interior colour (say rouge tomate) but with a contrasting stitch that is not the same colour as the interior (say white)?  I.e. a version 0 BIS but with the contrast stitching a different colour from the interior.  I thought I had read somewhere on this thread that it's no longer allowed but I can't seem to find the post.  Thank you!


Yes, that's possible. My SO that I just picked up has graphite stitching even though my exterior is Noir Chevre and lining is Vermillion. You'll just have to choose from the available threads for stitching in the kit.


----------



## Orangefanatic

arlv8500 said:


> love it! can't wait to see her!


Mee tooooo!!!


----------



## bertrande

LovEmAll said:


> I could be wrong but I thought sellier can only be done in epsom.  Definitely check with you SA.  Good luck and congrats!



It's counting my eggs before they hatch - I have not been offered AND I still have an outstanding SO (i.e. bag not with me yet).



QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, you can. My last SO but one was noir chèvre Kelly 28 sellier, bleu saphir interior, cobalt stitch. As long as the thread color is on the SO list and Paris accepts it you are fine. (BTW I think this is version 1.) Contrast stitch looks amazing on sellier.



Thanks QF! I am very taken by the bag that audreylita made and going by this season's colours, was thinking black chèvre sellier k28 with rouge tomate interior and white contrast stitching (if available) with brushed gold/palladium hardware.



weN84 said:


> Yes, that's possible. My SO that I just picked up has graphite stitching even though my exterior is Noir Chevre and lining is Vermillion. You'll just have to choose from the available threads for stitching in the kit.



Thanks weN84! I saw your reveal and it is stunning.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Hermezzy said:


> Isn't trench just such an amazing neutral?  I can't get enough of that color!



Me too! Love trench! I think I may have to get a K or B in trench sometime in the future [emoji28]


----------



## Hermezzy

eternallove4bag said:


> Me too! Love trench! I think I may have to get a K or B in trench sometime in the future [emoji28]


That would just be sensory overload!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Well, I'm not sure how this happened, but I've just been offered an SO! The boutique isn't taking orders yet, but am told that is expected to happen in a week or two.

No hand-wringing; I think I know what I want!
If I've read everything correctly, I may order this:

B30
Brushed GHW
Chevre interior and exterior
Exterior: Blue Hydra 
Interior: Rose Jaipur 
Stitching: Rose Jaipur (or Rose Lipstick or Blue Zephyr)
Version: 2


----------



## honhon

BBC said:


> Well, I'm not sure how this happened, but I've just been offered an SO! The boutique isn't taking orders yet, but am told that is expected to happen in a week or two.
> 
> No hand-wringing; I think I know what I want!
> If I've read everything correctly, I may order this:
> 
> B30
> Brushed GHW
> Chevre interior and exterior
> Exterior: Blue Hydra
> Interior: Rose Jaipur
> Stitching: Rose Jaipur (or Rose Lipstick or Blue Zephyr)
> Version: 2


Hi BBC, we have been trotting the same highway after rose azalee B25? i was offered an SO when i purchased this pink baby too......and chose a chèvre and Version 2 and BGHW, but without contrast stitching


----------



## nik145

I've finalized my SO.  It's an Epsom Kelly 28.  Black is the primary color and Rose Azalee as a secondary color, version 3 with contrast stitching.  I was vacillating between RA, Malachite, and Anemone.  However, RA won out in the end.  Has anyone possessed or seen a SO with black and RA combo?  Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

honhon said:


> Hi BBC, we have been trotting the same highway after rose azalee B25? i was offered an SO when i purchased this pink baby too......and chose a chèvre and Version 2 and BGHW, but without contrast stitching



Wait, we are picking that same specs and colors except the stitch? That's awesome!!! You have fabulous taste! [emoji8][emoji304][emoji882]


----------



## honhon

BBC said:


> Wait, we are picking that same specs and colors except the stitch? That's awesome!!! You have fabulous taste! [emoji8][emoji304][emoji882]


my colour preference is raisin vs bleu electrique


----------



## Notorious Pink

honhon said:


> my colour preference is raisin vs bleu electrique



Aaah, got it. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]

I was going to do BE but I prefer chèvre over Togo more than BE over Hydra so chèvre Hydra wins.

And then I need a pop color inside.

I prefer a contrast stitch in general because then it has the appearance of SO. Actually my first choice is stitch AND piping but then the piping color would also have to be available in chèvre for exterior and RJ isn't. I think the red colors available in chèvre are too red or orange for me. Wish they had Rose Azalee, Lipstick or another real pink. For me the interior needs to contrast or I would do another shade of blue. 

It seems to me that there aren't very many options for interior colors at all, and if you want piping or handles, etc, the interior color choice has to also be available in the same leather as the exterior color choice. So it's rather limiting.

The chart is a bit confusing on the right. Why does it say noir like three times? And naturel a few times? I understand if a color is listed there it is available as a stitch, and if there is an x to the left it is also available as an interior color. The repeated names, and the variable, I don't understand.

I do hope I get to order very soon!


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Aaah, got it. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]
> 
> I was going to do BE but I prefer chèvre over Togo more than BE over Hydra so chèvre Hydra wins.
> 
> And then I need a pop color inside.
> 
> I prefer a contrast stitch in general because then it has the appearance of SO. Actually my first choice is stitch AND piping but then the piping color would also have to be available in chèvre for exterior and RJ isn't. I think the red colors available in chèvre are too red or orange for me. Wish they had Rose Azalee, Lipstick or another real pink. For me the interior needs to contrast or I would do another shade of blue.
> 
> It seems to me that there aren't very many options for interior colors at all, and if you want piping or handles, etc, the interior color choice has to also be available in the same leather as the exterior color choice. So it's rather limiting.
> 
> The chart is a bit confusing on the right. Why does it say noir like three times? And naturel a few times? I understand if a color is listed there it is available as a stitch, and if there is an x to the left it is also available as an interior color. The repeated names, and the variable, I don't understand.
> 
> I do hope I get to order very soon!



If you're thinking of the chart I'm thinking of  those are the standard thread colors for that leather color. So they will be repeated. For instance. Gold, Etoupe, and at least one of the very light colors all take Naturel stitching unless otherwise requested.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> If you're thinking of the chart I'm thinking of  those are the standard thread colors for that leather color. So they will be repeated. For instance. Gold, Etoupe, and at least one of the very light colors all take Naturel stitching unless otherwise requested.



Ok, so the chart extends from the left side - Thank you. 
What if I want a different color thread? Ok if it's on the thread list?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Ok, so the chart extends from the left side - Thank you.
> What if I want a different color thread? Ok if it's on the thread list?


Should be fine unless Paris denies, and you have exquisite taste so of course it will go through 
I did Graphite thread on Noir Togo in my first SO and Cobalt on Noir in my most recent, neither was related to the lining.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Should be fine unless Paris denies, and you have exquisite taste so of course it will go through
> I did Graphite thread on Noir Togo in my first SO and Cobalt on Noir in my most recent, neither was related to the lining.



Thanks so much. [emoji8] I would like to try to match the stitch to the interior color [emoji1374]


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Thanks so much. [emoji8] I would like to try to match the stitch to the interior color [emoji1374]


You are going to LOVE the contrast stitch. Sometimes you can get the effect of a matching stitch better by using a slightly different thread (that's why I used Cobalt thread instead of Bleu Saphir - BS is bright in chèvre but dark as a thread, and Cobalt will look like it matches). 
Lay the thread sample along the leather swatch and you will get a good idea


----------



## bertrande

I have gone to the last few pages of this thread to look at my options for this season (I typically don't get time to think through and have to decide on the spot so I thought I'd better be prepared just in case I am asked - I haven't been but there have been hints) and would be grateful for thoughts on the following options.  I only want to do Version 2 (interior a different colour and contrast stitch) of a noir chevre kelly 28cm sellier.

1a) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: rose azalea, brushed ghw
1b) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: vermillon OR tomate, brushed ghw
1c) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: craie OR parchemin, brushed phw

2a) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: rose azalea, brushed ghw
2b) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: vermillon OR tomate, brushed ghw
2c) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: craie OR parchemin, brushed phw

3) Interior: Jaune d'or, contrast stitch: lime brushed ghw OR brushed phw

I am leaning towards either 1a) or 2a) at the moment because I saw a fellow TPFer's black birkin with Rose Lipstick lining and stitching and it is gorgeous.  I also saw the pic of the black kelly with the mistaken rouge vif stitching and it looked wonderful as well.  And of course the recent SO of @weN84 .  At the same time, I am quite taken in by the double SOs of @audreylita which is in the absence of white thread closest to 1c).  Decisions decisions decisions.  I know if I were to be called to the boutique I would have to decide there and then so would really appreciate comments by TPFers as I'm horrible at creative things like these (as you can see, I take inspiration from all the wonderful pictures that have been posted and am by myself quite unoriginal).  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> You are going to LOVE the contrast stitch. Sometimes you can get the effect of a matching stitch better by using a slightly different thread (that's why I used Cobalt thread instead of Bleu Saphir - BS is bright in chèvre but dark as a thread, and Cobalt will look like it matches).
> Lay the thread sample along the leather swatch and you will get a good idea



Thank you so much, QF. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] that's why it might be rose lipstick stitch instead of jaipur. Also considering just a natural/white stitch - whatever pops against the blue but doesn't make the bag difficult to wear. And I want to make sure that whatever I select gets accepted!


----------



## carlinha

bertrande said:


> I have gone to the last few pages of this thread to look at my options for this season (I typically don't get time to think through and have to decide on the spot so I thought I'd better be prepared just in case I am asked - I haven't been but there have been hints) and would be grateful for thoughts on the following options.  I only want to do Version 2 (interior a different colour and contrast stitch) of a noir chevre kelly 28cm sellier.
> 
> 1a) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: rose azalea, brushed ghw
> 1b) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: vermillon OR tomate, brushed ghw
> 1c) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: craie OR parchemin, brushed phw
> 
> 2a) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: rose azalea, brushed ghw
> 2b) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: vermillon OR tomate, brushed ghw
> 2c) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: craie OR parchemin, brushed phw
> 
> 3) Interior: Jaune d'or, contrast stitch: lime brushed ghw OR brushed phw
> 
> I am leaning towards either 1a) or 2a) at the moment because I saw a fellow TPFer's black birkin with Rose Lipstick lining and stitching and it is gorgeous.  I also saw the pic of the black kelly with the mistaken rouge vif stitching and it looked wonderful as well.  And of course the recent SO of @weN84 .  At the same time, I am quite taken in by the double SOs of @audreylita which is in the absence of white thread closest to 1c).  Decisions decisions decisions.  I know if I were to be called to the boutique I would have to decide there and then so would really appreciate comments by TPFers as I'm horrible at creative things like these (as you can see, I take inspiration from all the wonderful pictures that have been posted and am by myself quite unoriginal).  Thanks in advance!



Of the choices 1a is my favorite [emoji4]. I think craie or parchemin contrast stitch (like white/off white) in general makes a bag look more casual... just my personal opinion of course!


----------



## LovEmAll

bertrande said:


> I have gone to the last few pages of this thread to look at my options for this season (I typically don't get time to think through and have to decide on the spot so I thought I'd better be prepared just in case I am asked - I haven't been but there have been hints) and would be grateful for thoughts on the following options.  I only want to do Version 2 (interior a different colour and contrast stitch) of a noir chevre kelly 28cm sellier.
> 
> 1a) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: rose azalea, brushed ghw
> 1b) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: vermillon OR tomate, brushed ghw
> 1c) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: craie OR parchemin, brushed phw
> 
> 2a) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: rose azalea, brushed ghw
> 2b) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: vermillon OR tomate, brushed ghw
> 2c) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: craie OR parchemin, brushed phw
> 
> 3) Interior: Jaune d'or, contrast stitch: lime brushed ghw OR brushed phw
> 
> I am leaning towards either 1a) or 2a) at the moment because I saw a fellow TPFer's black birkin with Rose Lipstick lining and stitching and it is gorgeous.  I also saw the pic of the black kelly with the mistaken rouge vif stitching and it looked wonderful as well.  And of course the recent SO of @weN84 .  At the same time, I am quite taken in by the double SOs of @audreylita which is in the absence of white thread closest to 1c).  Decisions decisions decisions.  I know if I were to be called to the boutique I would have to decide there and then so would really appreciate comments by TPFers as I'm horrible at creative things like these (as you can see, I take inspiration from all the wonderful pictures that have been posted and am by myself quite unoriginal).  Thanks in advance!





carlinha said:


> Of the choices 1a is my favorite [emoji4]. I think craie or parchemin contrast stitch (like white/off white) in general makes a bag look more casual... just my personal opinion of course!



I agree with @carlinha that a white or off white stitching with white makes the bag look more casual.  If that is what you are going for, by all means go for it.
I also have seen pinkish contrast stitching on noir and it also makes the bag a bit more casual too.  I would go with noir exterior, rose Jaipur interior, no contrast stitching (or maybe graphite if you really want contrast) and brushed hardware of your preference.  Good luck deciding and congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

bertrande said:


> I have gone to the last few pages of this thread to look at my options for this season (I typically don't get time to think through and have to decide on the spot so I thought I'd better be prepared just in case I am asked - I haven't been but there have been hints) and would be grateful for thoughts on the following options.  I only want to do Version 2 (interior a different colour and contrast stitch) of a noir chevre kelly 28cm sellier.
> 
> 1a) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: rose azalea, brushed ghw
> 1b) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: vermillon OR tomate, brushed ghw
> 1c) Interior: Rose Jaipur, contrast stitch: craie OR parchemin, brushed phw
> 
> 2a) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: rose azalea, brushed ghw
> 2b) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: vermillon OR tomate, brushed ghw
> 2c) Interior: Vermillon, contrast stitch: craie OR parchemin, brushed phw
> 
> 3) Interior: Jaune d'or, contrast stitch: lime brushed ghw OR brushed phw
> 
> I am leaning towards either 1a) or 2a) at the moment because I saw a fellow TPFer's black birkin with Rose Lipstick lining and stitching and it is gorgeous.  I also saw the pic of the black kelly with the mistaken rouge vif stitching and it looked wonderful as well.  And of course the recent SO of @weN84 .  At the same time, I am quite taken in by the double SOs of @audreylita which is in the absence of white thread closest to 1c).  Decisions decisions decisions.  I know if I were to be called to the boutique I would have to decide there and then so would really appreciate comments by TPFers as I'm horrible at creative things like these (as you can see, I take inspiration from all the wonderful pictures that have been posted and am by myself quite unoriginal).  Thanks in advance!


I love pink stitching on a noir bag - it's quite special. Naturel/Craie/etc. will look a little more casual and I think you're right that it will pair netter with PHW. 
In a sellier remember you're "outlining" the entire structure of the bag so the stitching makes a bigger impact than in retourné.


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Thank you so much, QF. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] that's why it might be rose lipstick stitch instead of jaipur. Also considering just a natural/white stitch - whatever pops against the blue but doesn't make the bag difficult to wear. And I want to make sure that whatever I select gets accepted!


I think rose lipstick would be amazing for stitching.  Usually stitching isn't blazingly obvious from a distance...as you know I had a bag with pink contrast stitching (that's all I'm gonna say about that ) and it wasn't visible from, say, five feet away.  Pink on Hydra will be more visible but should still be wearable - I mean - it's already a "pop" bag! It will be lovely.


----------



## sparklyprincess

Just wanted to share this here. My MAC shopping bag appears to be an SO with Lime interior [emoji12]

My bag specs are 30cm Black Chevre with Tosca interior, GHW.


----------



## DH sucker

Kkho said:


> I was with my sis last week when she placed her SO in paris. Was really pushing her to do a chèvre, since this is her first SO offer. We have too many blues between us sisters so the blue hydra, paon and sapphire were out. Tried to do a raisin chèvre but it was so so dark.
> In the end, she chose a Togo combo.



Did your sister place her SO at FSH?  My SA at George V told me today that SOs haven't opened yet this year. She said they have a three-week ordering period twice a year but never know (in advance) when those three weeks will be. I wonder if George V has different SO timeline than FSH, and whether FSH is still accepting SOs now.


----------



## fatcat2523

My mom S.O. on ostrich was declined as my SA said their store wasn't allocated any S.O. ostrich quota. So only regular leather S.O. only. Does this happens? The store is in a smaller scale size store.


----------



## QuelleFromage

sparklyprincess said:


> Just wanted to share this here. My MAC shopping bag appears to be an SO with Lime interior [emoji12]
> 
> My bag specs are 30cm Black Chevre with Tosca interior, GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666618



Wowowowow!! I wish Tosca was still available!



DH sucker said:


> Did your sister place her SO at FSH?  My SA at George V told me today that SOs haven't opened yet this year. She said they have a three-week ordering period twice a year but never know (in advance) when those three weeks will be. I wonder if George V has different SO timeline than FSH, and whether FSH is still accepting SOs now.



Hmmmmmm. I just picked up an SO from GV. When I placed it the order period was two months long, mid March to mid May, just like FSH, but things change. Both FSH and GV are still accepting SOs AFAIK. 



fatcat2523 said:


> My mom S.O. on ostrich was declined as my SA said their store wasn't allocated any S.O. ostrich quota. So only regular leather S.O. only. Does this happens? The store is in a smaller scale size store.



Yes, exotic SOs can be limited in some stores.


----------



## fatcat2523

QuelleFromage said:


> Wowowowow!! I wish Tosca was still available!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm. I just picked up an SO from GV. When I placed it the order period was two months long, mid March to mid May, just like FSH, but things change. Both FSH and GV are still accepting SOs AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, exotic SOs can be limited in some stores.



Thank you


----------



## gazalia

hi, 

I got assigned to a new SA (new to me, since my SA left the store a few weeks ago). Still no news on my pending SO. They are checking for it but said it should be ok. Fingers crossed as Swift atop, bleu paon inside for me is super special. 
Nevertheless I asked if I could order a pop color. I could, but she said they have not received the colors yet - is that possible? So we sticked to guessing and using other leather goods to compare colors. I ended up with orange poppy ousting, rouge grenade inside, brushed ghw. 
Today she told my order would be fine. She checked and colors are ok. 

In parallel I looked up the available colors for Togo here and did to found any orange poppy.. so I am confused again. 

Is that possible?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kkho

DH sucker said:


> Did your sister place her SO at FSH?  My SA at George V told me today that SOs haven't opened yet this year. She said they have a three-week ordering period twice a year but never know (in advance) when those three weeks will be. I wonder if George V has different SO timeline than FSH, and whether FSH is still accepting SOs now.



Sorry but your SA isn't being honest. Both my sis and I were both offered SOs 3 weeks ago in George V. My sis took 3 days to firm up her choices, order was placed and accepted. 



fatcat2523 said:


> My mom S.O. on ostrich was declined as my SA said their store wasn't allocated any S.O. ostrich quota. So only regular leather S.O. only. Does this happens? The store is in a smaller scale size store.



Yes it happens. I was only allowed to place non exotic skinned bags when I did both my SOs last year in Germany.


----------



## fatcat2523

Kkho said:


> Sorry but your SA isn't being honest. Both my sis and I were both offered SOs 3 weeks ago in George V. My sis took 3 days to firm up her choices, order was placed and accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it happens. I was only allowed to place non exotic skinned bags when I did both my SOs last year in Germany.



Thank you. That's too bad, really hoping an ostrich SO but I guess only in dreams lol.


----------



## emma922

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you. That's too bad, really hoping an ostrich SO but I guess only in dreams lol.



I wanted to get a SO in suede but I was told by my SA that suede is not available.  Sob sob


----------



## emma922

Ladies, 

I am placing my first SO tomorrow.  Am thinking to get a Birkin with Anemone as the primary colour.  Still struggling what combo would be nice and make it stand out.  Any suggestions for me please?


----------



## csetcos

sparklyprincess said:


> Just wanted to share this here. My MAC shopping bag appears to be an SO with Lime interior [emoji12]
> 
> My bag specs are 30cm Black Chevre with Tosca interior, GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666618



First of all- your noir w/ tosca is just stunning!!! 

Second of all, I was JUST talking to @Txoceangirl about a lime interior SO. Why oh why is it not offered yet?!!!! Dying for a lime interior bag- would be so pretty with Bleu Izmir!!! 

But now I feel like I need to SO an Etain bag!!!


----------



## Nanami_S.

emma922 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am placing my first SO tomorrow.  Am thinking to get a Birkin with Anemone as the primary colour.  Still struggling what combo would be nice and make it stand out.  Any suggestions for me please?



I think greys will go well with Anemone.


----------



## emma922

Nanami_S. said:


> I think greys will go well with Anemone.



Which shade of grey would you recommend?  I was thinking to get a pink as the secondary colour but I wonder if it would be a bit overdoing.


----------



## bagidiotic

emma922 said:


> Which shade of grey would you recommend?  I was thinking to get a pink as the secondary colour but I wonder if it would be a bit overdoing.


There are no pink in any of anemone  group 
Swift
Togo 
Evercolor 
Did  you refer to chart


----------



## emma922

bagidiotic said:


> There are no pink in any of anemone  group
> Swift
> Togo
> Evercolor
> Did  you refer to chart



It is my first time to have a SO offer.  Am I allowed to pick a secondary colour from a leather different from the one for the primary colour?


----------



## bagidiotic

emma922 said:


> It is my first time to have a SO offer.  Am I allowed to pick a secondary colour from a leather different from the one for the primary colour?


No
Must be from same leather  group 
Choose 2 colors


----------



## QuelleFromage

emma922 said:


> It is my first time to have a SO offer.  Am I allowed to pick a secondary colour from a leather different from the one for the primary colour?


Yes,  pick from interior selection of chèvre pigmentée. The column for "lining" is what you want (unless you want bicolor exterior). Stitching can be anything available that Paris approves. I need to go look at SO trunk again to see what is available.


----------



## bertrande

carlinha said:


> Of the choices 1a is my favorite [emoji4]. I think craie or parchemin contrast stitch (like white/off white) in general makes a bag look more casual... just my personal opinion of course!





LovEmAll said:


> I agree with @carlinha that a white or off white stitching with white makes the bag look more casual.  If that is what you are going for, by all means go for it.
> I also have seen pinkish contrast stitching on noir and it also makes the bag a bit more casual too.  I would go with noir exterior, rose Jaipur interior, no contrast stitching (or maybe graphite if you really want contrast) and brushed hardware of your preference.  Good luck deciding and congrats!





QuelleFromage said:


> I love pink stitching on a noir bag - it's quite special. Naturel/Craie/etc. will look a little more casual and I think you're right that it will pair netter with PHW.
> In a sellier remember you're "outlining" the entire structure of the bag so the stitching makes a bigger impact than in retourné.



Thanks all for your input! Totally agree about a white-ish contrast stitching making things look more casual...am still inclined to go with rose azalea stitching as the virtual computer (i.e. my brain) seems to think it will turn out very nice.  Lots to mull over.


----------



## mp4

sparklyprincess said:


> Just wanted to share this here. My MAC shopping bag appears to be an SO with Lime interior [emoji12]
> 
> My bag specs are 30cm Black Chevre with Tosca interior, GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666618



 

Your bag is gorgeous!  I am so disappointed tosca interior hasn't been offered since 2013!  My bag with tosca was a skunk.  I would order it in a heartbeat if it pops up again!


----------



## mp4

11-ish months and my May 2016 SO showed up this week.  After 3 SO fails, I'm finally happy!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

mp4 said:


> 11-ish months and my May 2016 SO showed up this week.  After 3 SO fails, I'm finally happy!!!!


Hooray 
It's party time


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## csetcos

mp4 said:


> 11-ish months and my May 2016 SO showed up this week.  After 3 SO fails, I'm finally happy!!!!



Ohhh!  So exciting!!!


----------



## tonkamama

csetcos said:


> My SA told me that one of his clients got an Epsom SO in about 6 months. I couldn't believe it! There's hope for all of us!


I sure do hope so as I kept placing SO  but NOT getting any "yet"...  

Sorry I want to add that my wait is not over a year yet but I am craving for one at the moment


----------



## Serva1

mp4 said:


> 11-ish months and my May 2016 SO showed up this week.  After 3 SO fails, I'm finally happy!!!!



Huge congrats, happy you finally have your SO, after so many attempts and disappointments. Enjoy your special bag [emoji3]


----------



## bertrande

tonkamama said:


> I sure do hope so as I kept placing SO  but NOT getting any "yet"...
> 
> Sorry I want to add that my wait is not over a year yet but I am craving for one at the moment



Same here. My SO arrived in the store a month ago and to date, approval still has not been given to release it. I might have to revise my answer on this thread from 9 months to whenever!! At the same time I've been hinted at that I can place another SO so we are in a similar boat lol.


----------



## tonkamama

bertrande said:


> Same here. My SO arrived in the store a month ago and to date, approval still has not been given to release it. I might have to revise my answer on this thread from 9 months to whenever!! At the same time I've been hinted at that I can place another SO so we are in a similar boat lol.


Lucky you, at least yours has arrived  and giving a opportunity for another one  but may I ask why takes so long to release it to you


----------



## Notorious Pink

DH sucker said:


> Did your sister place her SO at FSH?  My SA at George V told me today that SOs haven't opened yet this year. She said they have a three-week ordering period twice a year but never know (in advance) when those three weeks will be. I wonder if George V has different SO timeline than FSH, and whether FSH is still accepting SOs now.



DH sucker, I truly believe that it depends upon the boutique. Just a few days ago my SA offered me an SO but told me that it has not opened yet, although he expects it to open very soon and he will let me know "immediately". A million years ago when I placed an SO (from another boutique, which never arrived) it was early May. My SA indicated that the SM is away until Friday, and the feeling I got was that it will open soon after she gets back.



QuelleFromage said:


> I think rose lipstick would be amazing for stitching.  Usually stitching isn't blazingly obvious from a distance...as you know I had a bag with pink contrast stitching (that's all I'm gonna say about that ) and it wasn't visible from, say, five feet away.  Pink on Hydra will be more visible but should still be wearable - I mean - it's already a "pop" bag! It will be lovely.



QF thank you!!!! [emoji8] Yes, I looooved your gorgeous pink stitching and it got into my head! [emoji177] I love the way a pink stitch pops against, say, black, but I really 'need' a blue bag. I really wish there was a bright pink option for interior, but Jaipur is close enough. I'm interested to see the list I will be shown when ordering opens at my boutique! SA seemed to indicate that different places may get different options, and based on our conversations here I would totally believe that!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Question: does anyone currently own anything in Rose Azalee and Rose Jaipur? I would love to see a side-by-side comparison pic. Thanks!!!


----------



## burukogepanda

BBC said:


> Question: does anyone currently own anything in Rose Azalee and Rose Jaipur? I would love to see a side-by-side comparison pic. Thanks!!!



Hi BBC~ congrats on your SO offer~

Here are some pictures of mine:

Rose Azalea vs Rose Jaipur Rodeo



Both rodeos against swift Rose Azalea B for further comparison



Hope this helps~


----------



## bertrande

BBC said:


> Question: does anyone currently own anything in Rose Azalee and Rose Jaipur? I would love to see a side-by-side comparison pic. Thanks!!!


I do but they are ALL in different leathers - would you find it helpful?  If so, I'll take a picture when I get home later. I have a RA Lindy 26cm in evercolor, RA rodeo in swift, RJ kelly 28 in epsom and RJ evelyn in clemence.  Oh I also have RA silk-in in Epsom, if that helps.  Let me know if you would like to see a comparison picture.


----------



## bertrande

tonkamama said:


> Lucky you, at least yours has arrived  and giving a opportunity for another one  but may I ask why takes so long to release it to you


If I knew, I would be a lot less angsty.  I guess it's just the H game that we all play!  Initially, I thought I hadn't spent enough this quarter/half, but I have done so and still no approval. H works in strange ways sometimes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

burukogepanda said:


> Hi BBC~ congrats on your SO offer~
> 
> Here are some pictures of mine:
> 
> Rose Azalea vs Rose Jaipur Rodeo
> View attachment 3667979
> 
> 
> Both rodeos against swift Rose Azalea B for further comparison
> View attachment 3667978
> 
> 
> Hope this helps~



Thank you so much, Burukogepanda !!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] When I was in the boutique the other day I actually mistook one for the other and I wanted to see how close they really are. I love RA so much and I wish it was an interior option, RJ is my alternative choice as I really don't want anything more red and definitely not orange. 

And yaaaay we are twins on the Baby B!! [emoji133]



bertrande said:


> I do but they are ALL in different leathers - would you find it helpful?  If so, I'll take a picture when I get home later. I have a RA Lindy 26cm in evercolor, RA rodeo in swift, RJ kelly 28 in epsom and RJ evelyn in clemence.  Oh I also have RA silk-in in Epsom, if that helps.  Let me know if you would like to see a comparison picture.



Yes, please. I am considering chevre so would love to see the differences in the same leather, like Burukogepanda did. If I could at least see the Epsom pieces together, it would help! Thank you!!!


----------



## HerLuv

mp4 said:


> 11-ish months and my May 2016 SO showed up this week.  After 3 SO fails, I'm finally happy!!!!



Huge congrats mp4!!! May I know what happened to the other 3?


----------



## fatcat2523

bertrande said:


> If I knew, I would be a lot less angsty.  I guess it's just the H game that we all play!  Initially, I thought I hadn't spent enough this quarter/half, but I have done so and still no approval. H works in strange ways sometimes.



Wow that will be so frustrating as you were "approved" for placing the order but not approve of buying it?


----------



## DA Club

I just got mine! Ordered December 2015, received in April so 16 months. My first SO in 2014 only took 6 months. I placed another SO in December 2016 so we'll see how long that takes.


----------



## DH sucker

BBC said:


> DH sucker, I truly believe that it depends upon the boutique. Just a few days ago my SA offered me an SO but told me that it has not opened yet, although he expects it to open very soon and he will let me know "immediately". A million years ago when I placed an SO (from another boutique, which never arrived) it was early May. My SA indicated that the SM is away until Friday, and the feeling I got was that it will open soon after she gets back.



So we placed an SO at FSH yesterday. Then we went back to George V, where my SA reiterated her willingness to give us an SO when it opens up maybe this summer. Confused, but I didn't question her about this discrepancy. Also, my SA at FSH said exotics were not currently available for SO, so maybe they do have different SO schedules/windows. ‍♂️


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## PIPET83

DH sucker said:


> So we placed an SO at FSH yesterday. Then we went back to George V, where my SA reiterated her willingness to give us an SO when it opens up maybe this summer. Confused, but I didn't question her about this discrepancy. Also, my SA at FSH said exotics were not currently available for SO, so maybe they do have different SO schedules/windows. ‍♂️



Exotic its not available for SO..[emoji22][emoji22] at least not for this season.. i dont know why.. but i told My SM.. that i want a mimose croco matte B40 Permabras but he told me that he will get that one on podium Because Croco its not available ...


----------



## Pinky_Loca

Hi all!!! So I talked to my SA today, and apparently, Rose azalee is not offered as an interior.  I wanted to have chevre as my leather, so I was thinking of black main and jaune d'or as interior.  I want to order the type that has the side panels yellow as well and the straps.  My question is, since I want chevre and jaune d'or can be offered as an interior but not in chevre, can I still order jaune d'or as my choice or do I have to choose something that is offered as lining and as well as in chevre?


----------



## Meta

Pinky_Loca said:


> Hi all!!! So I talked to my SA today, and apparently, Rose azalee is not offered as an interior.  I wanted to have chevre as my leather, so I was thinking of black main and jaune d'or as interior.  I want to order the type that has the side panels yellow as well and the straps.  My question is, since I want chevre and jaune d'or can be offered as an interior but not in chevre, can I still order jaune d'or as my choice or do I have to choose something that is offered as lining and as well as in chevre?


For bicolor exterior, one has to choose both colors from the same type of leather, so in your case Jaune d'Or is not an option. Moutarde is available as an option for yellow in Chevre. 

@DH sucker congrats on the SO! Eager to find out what was ordered!


----------



## bertrande

BBC said:


> If I could at least see the Epsom pieces together, it would help! Thank you!!!


 Here you go. RJ Epsom is more of a coral shade - I can see orange and red and pink. I feel it's more pink in clemence especially if it is in phw. My candy Kelly comes in permabrass which is sort of in the middle. I have seen clemence paired with ghw and to me the ghw highlights the orange tones of the colour.


----------



## VickyB

tonkamama said:


> I sure do hope so as I kept placing SO  but NOT getting any "yet"...
> 
> Sorry I want to add that my wait is not over a year yet but I am craving for one at the moment


Keep the faith!


----------



## emma922

I just placed my first SO order.  Togo Anemone with Trench as secondary colour.  What do you ladies think?  Would Craie be a better option for the secondary colour?  I was worried that it will turn yellowish later.  Do any of you ladies have experience with Craie？


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bertrande said:


> Here you go. RJ Epsom is more of a coral shade - I can see orange and red and pink. I feel it's more pink in clemence especially if it is in phw. My candy Kelly comes in permabrass which is sort of in the middle.* I have seen clemence paired with ghw and to me the ghw highlights the orange tones of the colour*.


Depending on the lighting...ABSOLUTELY. I have it.
RJ definitely reads more pinky/red in Epsom than in clemence.... In dark lighting my bag looks much more coral/red saturated... in bright lighting it has obvious coral/orange tones.... I see no pink in my bag EVER....


----------



## honhon

bertrande said:


> Here you go. RJ Epsom is more of a coral shade - I can see orange and red and pink. I feel it's more pink in clemence especially if it is in phw. My candy Kelly comes in permabrass which is sort of in the middle. I have seen clemence paired with ghw and to me the ghw highlights the orange tones of the colour.


absolutely ghw compliments the orange tone.  my ostrich tangerine with ghw is like a bright sunshine


----------



## carlinha

emma922 said:


> I just placed my first SO order.  Togo Anemone with Trench as secondary colour.  What do you ladies think?  Would Craie be a better option for the secondary colour?  I was worried that it will turn yellowish later.  Do any of you ladies have experience with Craie？



I've had my Togo Craie Kelly for about 2 years now, and no yellowing whatsoever.


----------



## Notorious Pink

bertrande said:


> Here you go. RJ Epsom is more of a coral shade - I can see orange and red and pink. I feel it's more pink in clemence especially if it is in phw. My candy Kelly comes in permabrass which is sort of in the middle. I have seen clemence paired with ghw and to me the ghw highlights the orange tones of the colour.



Thank you SO much - this is perfect!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] 

I can see how RJ might look more orange or red depending on light or HW, but not too much for my needs. It doesn't have to be pink (although that would be my first choice), as I happen to love coral with blue (H.com House of Scarves has a pic where the model has blue and coral around her neck and I spent forever trying to find it until I realized it was just two plan scarves layered). This is why it has to be RJ and not Vermillion or Tomate. 

Thank you!


----------



## mp4

DA Club said:


> I just got mine! Ordered December 2015, received in April so 16 months. My first SO in 2014 only took 6 months. I placed another SO in December 2016 so we'll see how long that takes.



Congrats dear!


----------



## mp4

bertrande said:


> If I knew, I would be a lot less angsty.  I guess it's just the H game that we all play!  Initially, I thought I hadn't spent enough this quarter/half, but I have done so and still no approval. H works in strange ways sometimes.



I wonder if they are waiting for store sales numbers?!


----------



## burukogepanda

BBC said:


> Thank you so much, Burukogepanda !!! [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254] When I was in the boutique the other day I actually mistook one for the other and I wanted to see how close they really are. I love RA so much and I wish it was an interior option, RJ is my alternative choice as I really don't want anything more red and definitely not orange.
> 
> And yaaaay we are twins on the Baby



I too love RA so much as well and have also mistaken multiple times in the boutique that RJ was RA, it was the lighting!  RJ seems to be much more pink under the store lightings, I remember when RA first came out my friend and I saw someone being offered RJ B and followed her around the store thinking it was RA [emoji23]

Here is a shot of how the shades of RA show in different leather~




Good luck deciding, I'm sure whatever you pick would turn out special and beautiful [emoji173]


----------



## mp4

bagidiotic said:


> Hooray
> It's party time



Indeed!  



csetcos said:


> Ohhh!  So exciting!!!



Thank you!



Serva1 said:


> Huge congrats, happy you finally have your SO, after so many attempts and disappointments. Enjoy your special bag [emoji3]



Thanks for your kind words Serva!  It has been a long 4 years!  Not to mention the price increases 



HerLuv said:


> Huge congrats mp4!!! May I know what happened to the other 3?



Thanks dear! 2 skunks and 1 wrong


----------



## Pinky_Loca

@weN84 thank u for your reply!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

burukogepanda said:


> I too love RA so much as well and have also mistaken multiple times in the boutique that RJ was RA, it was the lighting!  RJ seems to be much more pink under the store lightings, I remember when RA first came out my friend and I saw someone being offered RJ B and followed her around the store thinking it was RA [emoji23]
> 
> Here is a shot of how the shades of RA show in different leather~
> 
> View attachment 3668430
> 
> 
> Good luck deciding, I'm sure whatever you pick would turn out special and beautiful [emoji173]



Oh wow, this is great. Thank you SO much!!! [emoji8][emoji254]


----------



## tonkamama

VickyB said:


> Keep the faith!


Thank you Vicky,  I always keep positive thinking....


----------



## emma922

carlinha said:


> I've had my Togo Craie Kelly for about 2 years now, and no yellowing whatsoever.



Thanks for your reply.  I changed the secondary colour to Craie.  

The SA told me the SO will take 2 years to arrive!


----------



## Masao

How do you guys think " Evercolor Leather " for Birkin 35???


----------



## Orangefanatic

emma922 said:


> I just placed my first SO order.  Togo Anemone with Trench as secondary colour.  What do you ladies think?  Would Craie be a better option for the secondary colour?  I was worried that it will turn yellowish later.  Do any of you ladies have experience with Craie？


I chose anemone & craie.
My sister has b25 craie for 3 years, no yellow ...apparently hermes white or craie colour doesn't turn to yellow according to SM.


----------



## honhon

is it frowned upon to make some changes to an order after its done? lets say intervention of a week.  just wondering if some of you has come across a dilemma to do that......


----------



## honhon

my very personal opinion of evercolor leather:  
but if you don't want your 35cm to feel heavy or you'd like to keep a structure to your bag, its probably a reasonable choice?  or go for 40cm with plushy leather is also tres chic?



Masao said:


> How do you guys think " Evercolor Leather " for Birkin 35???


----------



## QuelleFromage

honhon said:


> is it frowned upon to make some changes to an order after its done? lets say intervention of a week.  just wondering if some of you has come across a dilemma to do that......


Not a big deal at all, they haven't started approvals much less making your bag. If SO is not closed, you can make a change BUT - they will have started allocating leathers and colors, so you may be refused for that reason. This can happen even first time when your SO is placed late in season.
ETA: This is why my last received SO was Togo, not chèvre - I placed it late.


----------



## emma922

Orangefanatic said:


> I chose anemone & craie.
> My sister has b25 craie for 3 years, no yellow ...apparently hermes white or craie colour doesn't turn to yellow according to SM.



Thank you!  I just changed my secondary colour to Craie too!  Looking forward to my first SO to arrive!


----------



## emma922

honhon said:


> is it frowned upon to make some changes to an order after its done? lets say intervention of a week.  just wondering if some of you has come across a dilemma to do that......



Should be okay, I just changed mine too


----------



## Orangefanatic

emma922 said:


> Thank you!  I just changed my secondary colour to Craie too!  Looking forward to my first SO to arrive!


Oh my god!!! So glad you could change it !! Craie & anemone is a dream combo!


----------



## emma922

Orangefanatic said:


> Oh my god!!! So glad you could change it !! Craie & anemone is a dream combo!



Thank you!  Can't wait!

Do you ladies have to pay deposit?  I was asked to pay deposit and my SA said it will take 2 years for the SO to arrive.


----------



## carlinha

Cormac said:


> What a great selection! Much a subtle combination, but a pop at the same time! Congrats )


thank you so much *corman*!



arlv8500 said:


> Now, we also know how long it takes approximately to make a Constance.  enjoy her gorgeous!


thank you *arlv8500*!



weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


you know how much i love this SO, congrats again *weN84*!!!  i am drooling!



Hermezzy said:


> A masterpiece...incredible, phenomenal, and mesmerizing...thrilled for you dear!!!!!! WOW


thank you dearest *hermezzy*, you always know how to make a lady feel special 



stacey_1805 said:


> Gorgeous C! I would love a C in bamboo, and having a rose gold hardware is a dream combo!


thank you so much *stacey*!  i really love the RGHW, it's so elegant!



mp4 said:


> 11-ish months and my May 2016 SO showed up this week.  After 3 SO fails, I'm finally happy!!!!


yayyyyy!!!  finally!  congrats *mp4*, i know you have had so many disappointments with previous SOs... do you care to share the specs of this one which finally came? 



bertrande said:


> Same here. My SO arrived in the store a month ago and to date, approval still has not been given to release it. I might have to revise my answer on this thread from 9 months to whenever!! At the same time I've been hinted at that I can place another SO so we are in a similar boat lol.


how is this possible *bertrande *they are holding your SO hostage???  have you purchased another bag during this 6 month period?



DA Club said:


> I just got mine! Ordered December 2015, received in April so 16 months. My first SO in 2014 only took 6 months. I placed another SO in December 2016 so we'll see how long that takes.


congrats* DA Club*!!!  please share specs and pics if you can!


----------



## carlinha

emma922 said:


> Thank you!  Can't wait!
> 
> Do you ladies have to pay deposit?  I was asked to pay deposit and my SA said it will take 2 years for the SO to arrive.


congrats that you were able to change!  i absolutely LOVE craie 
what country are you in?  never had to pay for a deposit for any SO... and they usually arrive in less than 2 years, but i guess it depends on the specs you ordered...


----------



## gazalia

Also Never had to pay Deposit.. i live in Europe.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## gazalia

I requested a SO for a B35 Togo orange Poppy/rouge Grenade.. colours had Not Been Available yet.. They told me it should be possible.. 
i have never worked with this SA before so I am a little bit doubtful.. does anyone know if this combination is approved in Europe?


----------



## emma922

carlinha said:


> congrats that you were able to change!  i absolutely LOVE craie
> what country are you in?  never had to pay for a deposit for any SO... and they usually arrive in less than 2 years, but i guess it depends on the specs you ordered...



Thank you!  I know I am gonna love the Anemone-Craie combo too!  I am in Hong Kong.  I don't know any friends here who has been offered SO so I am not sure if the deposit is a country-specific requirement.  I guess my bag would take longer because I am not a high spender.  They will process the orders from "more loyal" customers first.  I am very glad I am offered SO anyway.  And I hope I will be offered more SO in the future!


----------



## Meta

gazalia said:


> I requested a SO for a B35 Togo orange Poppy/rouge Grenade.. colours had Not Been Available yet.. They told me it should be possible..
> i have never worked with this SA before so I am a little bit doubtful.. does anyone know if this combination is approved in Europe?


Poppy orange is not a color available for SO.


----------



## pretty99

Here to share with u guys my new acquisition from my home store, I had several SO ordered but still no where to be seen, so my SA felt kinda bad and whip out this beauty to end my graving for the moment~~ can't say no to this baby! K28 trench/Bleu paon Epsom sellier with Permabrass HW~ love it and it's my first K28! (But i'm still waiting for the one I ordered though~~~)



Can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics~


----------



## Israeli_Flava

emma922 said:


> Thank you!  I know I am gonna love the Anemone-Craie combo too!  I am in Hong Kong.  I don't know any friends here who has been offered SO so I am not sure if the deposit is a country-specific requirement.  I guess my bag would take longer because I am not a high spender.  They will process the orders from "more loyal" customers first.  I am very glad I am offered SO anyway.  And I hope I will be offered more SO in the future!


Interesting.... I can't imagine giving H a deposit. They are too mysterious with their customer "service" for me to feel comfy doing that but I suppose I would for a SO....
I'm confused by the different practices from country to country .... heck boutique to boutique... In the US, we have So's being held hostage for whatever reason and the customer just waiting without word. I have had a SO held hostage while my SA made sure I could buy it. HUH? Yea, since I bought a Kelly at another boutique.... she wasn't sure if I could buy the SO. She had to "check". It's widely accepted rule that SO does not count as quota bag if you get a B/K first in that semester. But I think some SAs like to "punish" clients for shopping elsewhere or she's just as confused as us. smh Hermes is full of mysteries.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Orangefanatic said:


> I chose anemone & craie.
> My sister has b25 craie for 3 years, no yellow ...apparently hermes white or craie colour doesn't turn to yellow according to SM.


Actually I have seen how white bags turn yellow. Now I have no idea if it is something the owner did, or if it just yellowed over time but Ill never buy a white Hermes bag because of this. Craie is not same.... Obvioulsy bc I bought one hahahahahah


----------



## gazalia

weN84 said:


> Poppy orange is not a color available for SO.



I feared that. What should I do now? 
I already told her that of orange does not work i would be happy with anemone. But she told it would be ok...


----------



## carlinha

gazalia said:


> I feared that. What should I do now?
> I already told her that of orange does not work i would be happy with anemone. But she told it would be ok...



You should consider maybe capucine or feu in the orange family...


----------



## bagidiotic

emma922 said:


> Thank you!  Can't wait!
> 
> Do you ladies have to pay deposit?  I was asked to pay deposit and my SA said it will take 2 years for the SO to arrive.


I did  so in Asia Europe USA
All these years 
And doing  another  one  this month 
Never been  ask  for  a  deposit 
Your case is very strange


----------



## bagidiotic

gazalia said:


> I requested a SO for a B35 Togo orange Poppy/rouge Grenade.. colours had Not Been Available yet.. They told me it should be possible..
> i have never worked with this SA before so I am a little bit doubtful.. does anyone know if this combination is approved in Europe?


Believe  me or not
Like it or not
You're  not  going  to get any of the so
Reading  your postings
And if you follow  this thread religiously 
You will know it's impossible  to order something  that  not listed 
This store is just playing along with you
Go think
You'll  know what I mean
Either  you change store or you review  your spending  profile 
Gd luck


----------



## gazalia

bagidiotic said:


> Believe  me or not
> Like it or not
> You're  not  going  to get any of the so
> Reading  your postings
> And if you follow  this thread religiously
> You will know it's impossible  to order something  that  not listed
> This store is just playing along with you
> Go think
> You'll  know what I mean
> Either  you change store or you review  your spending  profile
> Gd luck



Thanks for  your reply. I have had a good  relationship with me Former SA and a 4years lasting history including one SO which arrived After only 6 Month.
So I do not think The store in general is messing around with me.


----------



## bagidiotic

gazalia said:


> Thanks for  your reply. I have had a good  relationship with me Former SA and a 4years lasting history including one SO which arrived After only 6 Month.
> So I do not think The store in general is messing around with me.


Gd and great 
All the best then


----------



## bertrande

fatcat2523 said:


> Wow that will be so frustrating as you were "approved" for placing the order but not approve of buying it?





mp4 said:


> I wonder if they are waiting for store sales numbers?!





carlinha said:


> how is this possible *bertrande *they are holding your SO hostage???  have you purchased another bag during this 6 month period?



Yes it is frustrating but I think my SA is equally frustrated.  I think she told me it had arrived as she thought she could release it there and then.  I have not bought another birkin/kelly since end last year (but have bought other bags) and have a feeling this SO when released will count as my quota for this period.  When (and if) it is released, I will update the thread and revise the wait time accordingly!  I think we go by calendar halves and not a strict 6-month rolling period from the time you get your last bag but again I can't be sure, as with all things H lol!


----------



## ladyhermes

Just received mine that was placed late June 2016 so 9 month which was much shorter than I anticipated


----------



## obsessedwhermes

pretty99 said:


> Here to share with u guys my new acquisition from my home store, I had several SO ordered but still no where to be seen, so my SA felt kinda bad and whip out this beauty to end my graving for the moment~~ can't say no to this baby! K28 trench/Bleu paon Epsom sellier with Permabrass HW~ love it and it's my first K28! (But i'm still waiting for the one I ordered though~~~)
> View attachment 3669310
> View attachment 3669311
> 
> Can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics~



Congrats on the lovely bag! So you have waited very long for your SOs? But seems like your SA is really wonderful! At least she tried her best to provide you an alternative in the meantime


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Orangefanatic

Israeli_Flava said:


> Actually I have seen how white bags turn yellow. Now I have no idea if it is something the owner did, or if it just yellowed over time but Ill never buy a white Hermes bag because of this. Craie is not same.... Obvioulsy bc I bought one hahahahahah



Oh that will be very disappointing if white bag turns yellow. Hopefully i can send to spa in that case. And I don't know why SM explained that hermes makes sure blanc colour doesn't turn yellow. 
By the way, your craie b25 is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

emma922 said:


> Thank you!  Can't wait!
> 
> Do you ladies have to pay deposit?  I was asked to pay deposit and my SA said it will take 2 years for the SO to arrive.


Nope! Never asked for deposit....


----------



## 911snowball

I have buying H for many years and have never, ever been asked for a deposit on any of my SO's. I buy in the US and have been loyal to one boutique for over 15 years.
Even in the beginning of my relationship with H when they did not know me well, it was never part of the conversation.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I have ordered SOs in Paris, London, and the US. No deposits. It is actually against corporate policy.


----------



## ayc

pretty99 said:


> Here to share with u guys my new acquisition from my home store, I had several SO ordered but still no where to be seen, so my SA felt kinda bad and whip out this beauty to end my graving for the moment~~ can't say no to this baby! K28 trench/Bleu paon Epsom sellier with Permabrass HW~ love it and it's my first K28! (But i'm still waiting for the one I ordered though~~~)
> View attachment 3669310
> View attachment 3669311
> 
> Can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics~


OMG!  this is a beauty!  congrats!!  your SA is awesome!


----------



## QuelleFromage

gazalia said:


> Thanks for  your reply. I have had a good  relationship with me Former SA and a 4years lasting history including one SO which arrived After only 6 Month.
> So I do not think The store in general is messing around with me.


You're not the only person who's recently been told they can order Orange Poppy this season.  We already know stores have different lists and some work only from the trunk, plus the atelier can find workarounds.  If you're concerned, double check with your SA, but we all know there are no real rules at H.  If it is a mistake they will eventually come back to you with alternatives.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> You're not the only person who's recently been told they can order Orange Poppy this season.  We already know stores have different lists and some work only from the trunk, plus the atelier can find workarounds.  If you're concerned, double check with your SA, but we all know there are no real rules at H.  If it is a mistake they will eventually come back to you with alternatives.



I have been advised that there may be differences between boutiques with regard to colors available for SO - and also that they are staggering open times for SO orders.


----------



## pcil

Fastest SO ever! My SA told me she had something special for me a couple of days ago. Came yesterday to take a look and she brought this amazing k25 chevre sellier! She's not sure what the colors are but we are guessing it's orange poppy with rose tea! Anyone can help with colors? Will try to take daylight pics tomorrow, it's gloomy here today


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Orangefanatic said:


> Oh that will be very disappointing if white bag turns yellow. Hopefully i can send to spa in that case. And I don't know why SM explained that hermes makes sure blanc colour doesn't turn yellow.
> By the way, your craie b25 is so beautiful!!!!


Darling, who knows if it was in fact the owners fault that white B turn yellow but I have seen it too often for me to feel comfy spending 10K on a bag that turn yellow. Plus I am not really a fan of white bags.... but to each his own... you know...

Thank you so much! I'm super happy to finally have a craie Birkin... have wanted craie color forever!


----------



## tonkamama

Masao said:


> How do you guys think " Evercolor Leather " for Birkin 35???


I have a Evercolor K28 (not SO), it weights like feather, looks and feels like swift with smaller texture grain and water/scratch resistance, definitely more durable compares to swift.  However, it may not hold the shape well over times on a large size bag like B35, if you don't mind it I think a good bag insert will help.


----------



## tonkamama

bertrande said:


> Yes it is frustrating but I think my SA is equally frustrated.  I think she told me it had arrived as she thought she could release it there and then.  I have not bought another birkin/kelly since end last year (but have bought other bags) and have a feeling this SO when released will count as my quota for this period.  When (and if) it is released, I will update the thread and revise the wait time accordingly!  I think we go by calendar halves and not a strict 6-month rolling period from the time you get your last bag but again I can't be sure, as with all things H lol!


Hope you get the good news from your SA soon.  Since it's only April, you did not buy any B/K this period and you should definitely get it as it does not make sense to hold until the 1/2 half year.  Good luck dear and keep us updated as it's a rare case .


----------



## gazalia

QuelleFromage said:


> You're not the only person who's recently been told they can order Orange Poppy this season.  We already know stores have different lists and some work only from the trunk, plus the atelier can find workarounds.  If you're concerned, double check with your SA, but we all know there are no real rules at H.  If it is a mistake they will eventually come back to you with alternatives.



Thank you so much. I asked my SA again and also already offered her alternatives. She is on vacation now. Hopefully she will get back to me after her return. Also with the status of the outstanding SO. I keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## suziez

pretty99 said:


> Here to share with u guys my new acquisition from my home store, I had several SO ordered but still no where to be seen, so my SA felt kinda bad and whip out this beauty to end my graving for the moment~~ can't say no to this baby! K28 trench/Bleu paon Epsom sellier with Permabrass HW~ love it and it's my first K28! (But i'm still waiting for the one I ordered though~~~)
> View attachment 3669310
> View attachment 3669311
> 
> Can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics~


This is not a special order? verso?


----------



## QuelleFromage

suziez said:


> This is not a special order? verso?


It has a horseshoe, I'm a assuming it's a special order that was not picked up by the person who ordered it (who likely died of old age while waiting).


----------



## CClovesbags

QuelleFromage said:


> It has a horseshoe, I'm a assuming it's a special order that was not picked up by the person who ordered it (who likely died of old age while waiting).



 laughed out loud when I saw your post!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

CClovesbags said:


> laughed out loud when I saw your post!


I'll be here all week


----------



## Orangefanatic

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, who knows if it was in fact the owners fault that white B turn yellow but I have seen it too often for me to feel comfy spending 10K on a bag that turn yellow. Plus I am not really a fan of white bags.... but to each his own... you know...
> 
> Thank you so much! I'm super happy to finally have a craie Birkin... have wanted craie color forever!



Craie is so beautiful indeed! Im dying to get K25 in Craie ghw....oneday...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> I'll be here all week


Hilarious!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pcil said:


> Fastest SO ever! My SA told me she had something special for me a couple of days ago. Came yesterday to take a look and she brought this amazing k25 chevre sellier! She's not sure what the colors are but we are guessing it's orange poppy with rose tea! Anyone can help with colors? Will try to take daylight pics tomorrow, it's gloomy here today
> 
> View attachment 3669548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669550


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!! Sooooo cute P!!!! Chevre is the best and you are soooo lucky!!!! We can probably guess the colors if we know when it was placed? Any idea???  Or let's see what colors were offered a few seasons past.... the orange looks like Poppy... and the pink looks like 5 P.....on my monitor...


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!! Sooooo cute P!!!! Chevre is the best and you are soooo lucky!!!! We can probably guess the colors if we know when it was placed? Any idea???  Or let's see what colors were offered a few seasons past.... the orange looks like Poppy... and the pink looks like 5 P.....on my monitor...


It looks like orange poppy on my monitor too but that pink.....what a happy bag though in any color!


----------



## CClovesbags

QuelleFromage said:


> I'll be here all week



I will be in the front row [emoji575]


----------



## bags to die for

Congrats! I'll hazard a guess at the pink being bois de rose or pink confetti depending on light!


----------



## carlinha

pretty99 said:


> Here to share with u guys my new acquisition from my home store, I had several SO ordered but still no where to be seen, so my SA felt kinda bad and whip out this beauty to end my graving for the moment~~ can't say no to this baby! K28 trench/Bleu paon Epsom sellier with Permabrass HW~ love it and it's my first K28! (But i'm still waiting for the one I ordered though~~~)
> View attachment 3669310
> View attachment 3669311
> 
> Can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics~


congrats it is STUNNING!!!!  i love the permabrass, and i love sellier K28!!!  lucky you!



ladyhermes said:


> Just received mine that was placed late June 2016 so 9 month which was much shorter than I anticipated


congrats!  please share specs/pics!



pcil said:


> Fastest SO ever! My SA told me she had something special for me a couple of days ago. Came yesterday to take a look and she brought this amazing k25 chevre sellier! She's not sure what the colors are but we are guessing it's orange poppy with rose tea! Anyone can help with colors? Will try to take daylight pics tomorrow, it's gloomy here today
> View attachment 3669548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669550


it is beautiful, congrats pcil!  



QuelleFromage said:


> It has a horseshoe, I'm a assuming it's a special order that was not picked up by the person who ordered it (who likely died of old age while waiting).


 so funny


----------



## ktlimps26

QuelleFromage said:


> It has a horseshoe, I'm a assuming it's a special order that was not picked up by the person who ordered it (who likely died of old age while waiting).



Lol. Your post just made my day.


----------



## carlinha

Orangefanatic said:


> Oh that will be very disappointing if white bag turns yellow. Hopefully i can send to spa in that case. And I don't know why SM explained that hermes makes sure blanc colour doesn't turn yellow.
> By the way, your craie b25 is so beautiful!!!!


from what my SM explained to me, white is a color that is not dyed, but painted onto the leather.  over time it oxidizes and will yellow, and there is nothing you can do to reverse this, not even the spa can turn it white again.


----------



## wenyihsu

emma922 said:


> Thank you!  I know I am gonna love the Anemone-Craie combo too!  I am in Hong Kong.  I don't know any friends here who has been offered SO so I am not sure if the deposit is a country-specific requirement.  I guess my bag would take longer because I am not a high spender.  They will process the orders from "more loyal" customers first.  I am very glad I am offered SO anyway.  And I hope I will be offered more SO in the future!



This is a country specific requirement. Hong Kong requires customers to pay a deposit and also put initials on their bags. They have had this policy for about 2 years now.


----------



## bertrande

I was not asked to place a deposit but if doing that and even embossing my initials on it would ensure that I get the bag when it arrives, I would do it in a heartbeat.  As an aside, I have been required to place deposits for jewellery and other things I want brought to the store although it has never been communicated to me that I needed to get the item if it didn't fit once it arrived at the store.


----------



## emma922

carlinha said:


> from what my SM explained to me, white is a color that is not dyed, but painted onto the leather.  over time it oxidizes and will yellow, and there is nothing you can do to reverse this, not even the spa can turn it white again.



Oh no, wonder if I should change it back to a Anemone-Trench combo now.  It might be my only SO because I am not a big customer.  hence I don't want to be disappointed if one day it turns yellowish.


----------



## carlinha

emma922 said:


> Oh no, wonder if I should change it back to a Anemone-Trench combo now.  It might be my only SO because I am not a big customer.  hence I don't want to be disappointed if one day it turns yellowish.



I'm talking about pure white/blanc, not craie... I've had my craie for 2 years now with no yellowing.


----------



## emma922

carlinha said:


> I'm talking about pure white/blanc, not craie... I've had my craie for 2 years now with no yellowing.



Thanks for your reply.  I feel less uncertain now.  Anemone and Craie combo is just gorgeous.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LadyCupid

emma922 said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I feel less uncertain now.  Anemone and Craie combo is just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669967


This is a nice combo. I came across this combo in swift that looks really nice.


----------



## LadyCupid

pcil said:


> Fastest SO ever! My SA told me she had something special for me a couple of days ago. Came yesterday to take a look and she brought this amazing k25 chevre sellier! She's not sure what the colors are but we are guessing it's orange poppy with rose tea! Anyone can help with colors? Will try to take daylight pics tomorrow, it's gloomy here today
> 
> View attachment 3669548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669550


This is so special and so lucky of you to acquire it. Congratulations.


----------



## carlinha

yodaling1 said:


> This is a nice combo. I came across this combo in swift that looks really nice.


wow anemone is amazing in swift!!!


----------



## suziez

QuelleFromage said:


> It has a horseshoe, I'm a assuming it's a special order that was not picked up by the person who ordered it (who likely died of old age while waiting).


You made my morning with that comment.  hysterical......


----------



## little.bear

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, you can. My last SO but one was noir chèvre Kelly 28 sellier, bleu saphir interior, cobalt stitch. As long as the thread color is on the SO list and Paris accepts it you are fine. (BTW I think this is version 1.) Contrast stitch looks amazing on sellier.
> 
> 
> You can order sellier in any leather. I just received a Togo sellier a month ago. For a very rigid sellier, chèvre and sombrero are probably the best SO options, but sellier is also available in swift and even clemence.



Hey QF, are you able to post an image of your togo sellier? I'm curious to see what your togo sellier looks like  

My SM has recently offered me an opportunity to personalise a bag. He said he would contact me in a few weeks for an appointment. So I'm super excited and am keen to come up with options. 

At this stage, I am planning to go for a Kelly sellier. Am choosing either chèvre, epsom or togo. I'm quite keen on togo because it has a matte finish compared to chèvre which has a sheen. It will be great if you could share yours. I have searched the hermes forum and have only found two images but nice to see more. One of the images seems to show that the bag has softened up. 

Do you think it'll slouch overtime? Thanks!


----------



## starprism_7

QuelleFromage said:


> It has a horseshoe, I'm a assuming it's a special order that was not picked up by the person who ordered it (who likely died of old age while waiting).


 That caption is just hillarious.


----------



## starprism_7

pcil said:


> Fastest SO ever! My SA told me she had something special for me a couple of days ago. Came yesterday to take a look and she brought this amazing k25 chevre sellier! She's not sure what the colors are but we are guessing it's orange poppy with rose tea! Anyone can help with colors? Will try to take daylight pics tomorrow, it's gloomy here today
> 
> View attachment 3669548
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669549
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669550



Congratulations! She looks amazing & the cordinates so well. On my monitor it looks like rose tea & 5P. But then again h colors are so hard to capture . & that touch of brushed gold hardware blends in well with the color


----------



## tonkamama

emma922 said:


> Oh no, wonder if I should change it back to a Anemone-Trench combo now.  It might be my only SO because I am not a big customer.  hence I don't want to be disappointed if one day it turns yellowish.


Since you are concerning about how to care for lighter bag, H Spa does not clean inside the bag in case it shows some wear and tear visibly, but I think having a good bag insert definitely helps.


----------



## QuelleFromage

little.bear said:


> Hey QF, are you able to post an image of your togo sellier? I'm curious to see what your togo sellier looks like
> 
> My SM has recently offered me an opportunity to personalise a bag. He said he would contact me in a few weeks for an appointment. So I'm super excited and am keen to come up with options.
> 
> At this stage, I am planning to go for a Kelly sellier. Am choosing either chèvre, epsom or togo. I'm quite keen on togo because it has a matte finish compared to chèvre which has a sheen. It will be great if you could share yours. I have searched the hermes forum and have only found two images but nice to see more. One of the images seems to show that the bag has softened up.
> 
> Do you think it'll slouch overtime? Thanks!


I won't post pictures of the bag or any of my SOs in this particular forum,  but I will PM them to you. The bag is in Paris being monogrammed (they forgot!) so I'll take pictures as soon as I get it back - supposedly next week.

Some of the Togo sellers you will see from the past are sellier mou, which is intended to slouch. My bag is reinforced like all classic selliers (the Mou lacks this second layer) so it's quite structured, but it is softer than other options. Congratulations on your SO!


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!! Sooooo cute P!!!! Chevre is the best and you are soooo lucky!!!! We can probably guess the colors if we know when it was placed? Any idea???  Or let's see what colors were offered a few seasons past.... the orange looks like Poppy... and the pink looks like 5 P.....on my monitor...



Thank you!! She said another SA/the director placed the order so I'm not sure when the order is placed. I read on the other SO thread that there is no orange poppy SO, that makes me unsure of the colors. Is 5p = bubblegum pink?



QuelleFromage said:


> It looks like orange poppy on my monitor too but that pink.....what a happy bag though in any color!



Thank you! 



bags to die for said:


> Congrats! I'll hazard a guess at the pink being bois de rose or pink confetti depending on light!



Thanks! I need to check on bois de rose. I know it's not confetti, I compared it with my confetti chevre and this one is more pale.



carlinha said:


> congrats it is STUNNING!!!!  i love the permabrass, and i love sellier K28!!!  lucky you!
> 
> 
> congrats!  please share specs/pics!
> 
> 
> it is beautiful, congrats pcil!
> 
> 
> so funny


Thank you!!



yodaling1 said:


> This is so special and so lucky of you to acquire it. Congratulations.



Thank you so much!!



starprism_7 said:


> Congratulations! She looks amazing & the cordinates so well. On my monitor it looks like rose tea & 5P. But then again h colors are so hard to capture . & that touch of brushed gold hardware blends in well with the color



Thank you! to top it off, the strap is longer too so it can be worn cross body!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pcil said:


> Thank you!! She said another SA/the director placed the order so I'm not sure when the order is placed. I read on the other SO thread that there is no orange poppy SO, that makes me unsure of the colors. Is 5p = bubblegum pink?
> 
> Thank you! to top it off, the strap is longer too so it can be worn cross body!


Well you definitely need to quiz the SM then!!!!
Yes, 5P is bubblegum pink. It was available a year or so ago in chevre too.....
we need more pics in the light babe!!!! We want to solve this mystery of an amazing SO!!!!!!!!!!!! You really got lucky with the longer strap too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## starprism_7

pcil said:


> Thank you!! She said another SA/the director placed the order so I'm not sure when the order is placed. I read on the other SO thread that there is no orange poppy SO, that makes me unsure of the colors. Is 5p = bubblegum pink?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I need to check on bois de rose. I know it's not confetti, I compared it with my confetti chevre and this one is more pale.
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! to top it off, the strap is longer too so it can be worn cross body!



OMG really ?? Thats just icing on the cake! Looking forward to see you with her!


----------



## Meta

nik145 said:


> I've finalized my SO.  It's an Epsom Kelly 28.  Black is the primary color and Rose Azalee as a secondary color, version 3 with contrast stitching.  I was vacillating between RA, Malachite, and Anemone.  However, RA won out in the end.  Has anyone possessed or seen a SO with black and RA combo?  Thanks!


Just came across this black/rose tyrien combo for SO that's similar to what you ordered.


----------



## nik145

weN84 said:


> Just came across this black/rose tyrien combo for SO that's similar to what you ordered.
> 
> View attachment 3670339



Thanks so much!


----------



## gazalia

Has anyone experience in how Feu turns out on Togo vs. Clemence? I really like Feu in Clemence but wanted a bag which is little bit more structured. 
someone having comparison pics?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## little.bear

QuelleFromage said:


> I won't post pictures of the bag or any of my SOs in this particular forum,  but I will PM them to you. The bag is in Paris being monogrammed (they forgot!) so I'll take pictures as soon as I get it back - supposedly next week.
> 
> Some of the Togo sellers you will see from the past are sellier mou, which is intended to slouch. My bag is reinforced like all classic selliers (the Mou lacks this second layer) so it's quite structured, but it is softer than other options. Congratulations on your SO!



Thank you!  I can't wait to see yours


----------



## pcil

Israeli_Flava said:


> Well you definitely need to quiz the SM then!!!!
> Yes, 5P is bubblegum pink. It was available a year or so ago in chevre too.....
> we need more pics in the light babe!!!! We want to solve this mystery of an amazing SO!!!!!!!!!!!! You really got lucky with the longer strap too!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Unfortunately the SM left! We have a new one for about a year now. So this SO must be at least from 2 yrs ago. Here's more outside pics. It's so hard to capture the colors and doesn't help that it's been raining here since yesterday.


----------



## carlinha

pcil said:


> Unfortunately the SM left! We have a new one for about a year now. So this SO must be at least from 2 yrs ago. Here's more outside pics. It's so hard to capture the colors and doesn't help that it's been raining here since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3670604
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670605
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670606



Hmm.  I agree with bois de rose for the pink but I'm unsure about that orange.... [emoji848]. On my iPhone it's reading like a pinky orange.  Could it be rose Jaipur?  

Either way, congrats on this beauty!!!  It's amazing and so cool it has the longer strap also!! [emoji7]


----------



## LadyCupid

pcil said:


> Unfortunately the SM left! We have a new one for about a year now. So this SO must be at least from 2 yrs ago. Here's more outside pics. It's so hard to capture the colors and doesn't help that it's been raining here since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3670604
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670605
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670606


I can't really tell the color but I want to say again this is such a gorgeous bag to own.


----------



## Txoceangirl

wenyihsu said:


> This is a country specific requirement. Hong Kong requires customers to pay a deposit and also put initials on their bags. They have had this policy for about 2 years now.


This would limit reselling the bag ...a possible reason why they make you do this.  Trying to keep the resellers at bay.


----------



## carlinha

Txoceangirl said:


> This would limit reselling the bag ...a possible reason why they make you do this.  Trying to keep the resellers at bay.



That makes total sense [emoji1360]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> Hmm.  I agree with bois de rose for the pink but I'm unsure about that orange.... [emoji848]. On my iPhone it's reading like a pinky orange.  Could it be rose Jaipur?
> 
> Either way, congrats on this beauty!!!  It's amazing and so cool it has the longer strap also!! [emoji7]


Yea,  I really think BdR and Orange Poppy....
It's super stunning!!! I never would have ordered it but I sure would've taken her home with me too =)
Congrats again P! xoxoxoxoxoo


----------



## ayc

pcil said:


> Unfortunately the SM left! We have a new one for about a year now. So this SO must be at least from 2 yrs ago. Here's more outside pics. It's so hard to capture the colors and doesn't help that it's been raining here since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3670604
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670605
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670606


gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

pcil said:


> Unfortunately the SM left! We have a new one for about a year now. So this SO must be at least from 2 yrs ago. Here's more outside pics. It's so hard to capture the colors and doesn't help that it's been raining here since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3670604
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670605
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670606


Truly stunning SO! You hit the jackpot!


----------



## pcil

starprism_7 said:


> OMG really ?? Thats just icing on the cake! Looking forward to see you with her!


Hoping the rains will stop here so I can enjoy her! Thank you!! 



carlinha said:


> Hmm.  I agree with bois de rose for the pink but I'm unsure about that orange.... [emoji848]. On my iPhone it's reading like a pinky orange.  Could it be rose Jaipur?
> 
> Either way, congrats on this beauty!!!  It's amazing and so cool it has the longer strap also!! [emoji7]



Thank you for helping me figure out the color!! 



yodaling1 said:


> I can't really tell the color but I want to say again this is such a gorgeous bag to own.



Thanks hun! It's a nice surprise, perfect time for spring/summer 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Yea,  I really think BdR and Orange Poppy....
> It's super stunning!!! I never would have ordered it but I sure would've taken her home with me too =)
> Congrats again P! xoxoxoxoxoo


You and me both! I wouldn't have ordered this combo too! Thank you for helping me figure out the colors!!! 



ayc said:


> gorgeous!! congrats!!



Thank you 



MsHermesAU said:


> Truly stunning SO! You hit the jackpot!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

carlinha said:


> from what my SM explained to me, white is a color that is not dyed, but painted onto the leather.  over time it oxidizes and will yellow, and there is nothing you can do to reverse this, not even the spa can turn it white again.


Oh thank you for your info. Then white is definitely out of my list. How about craie?


----------



## Orangefanatic

emma922 said:


> Thanks for your reply.  I feel less uncertain now.  Anemone and Craie combo is just gorgeous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669967


We are in the same boat. Alternative option is twilly & bag insert.


----------



## emma922

Orangefanatic said:


> We are in the same boat. Alternative option is twilly & bag insert.



I have never used any bag inserts actually.  Would you recommend me a good one please?  How about MaiTai?


----------



## lulilu

emma922 said:


> I have never used any bag inserts actually.  Would you recommend me a good one please?  How about MaiTai?



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-list.688779/


----------



## emma922

lulilu said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bag-inserts-list.688779/



Thanks a lot!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

pcil said:


> Unfortunately the SM left! We have a new one for about a year now. So this SO must be at least from 2 yrs ago. Here's more outside pics. It's so hard to capture the colors and doesn't help that it's been raining here since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3670604
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670605
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670606



GORGEOUS pcil! Big congrats!  bi color bags and your surprise SO is so pretty!


----------



## tonkamama

emma922 said:


> I have never used any bag inserts actually.  Would you recommend me a good one please?  How about MaiTai?



Personally I am using and love D&C and MaiTai (newer version) for the price and function.  7RP (?) is great fit but little pricy, eventually I will order one.  I won't leave home with my H bag witout using a bag insert ... lol


----------



## Anchanel79

For those of you who wonder what thread will be offer, here is the list
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## bagidiotic

Anchanel79 said:


> For those of you who wonder what thread will be offer, here is the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks for letting us know


----------



## QuelleFromage

Anchanel79 said:


> For those of you who wonder what thread will be offer, here is the list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thanks so much, FYI standard stitching for any color is also available (i.e., you want Etoupe with Naturel, Raisin with Raisin, still available, etc.) These threads are listed inline with the color you choose as primary.


----------



## Pinky_Loca

Dear tpfers!!!!!!!! I was just wondering if anyone know if doblis is offered every season for special order?


----------



## MsHermesAU

OMG! Lime stitching is available even though it isn't offered as a leather colour for SOs?!? Looove!


----------



## emma922

Pinky_Loca said:


> Dear tpfers!!!!!!!! I was just wondering if anyone know if doblis is offered every season for special order?



I tried to place a SO in doblis.  My SA told me it is not available.  Well, at least in the place where I live.  What a pity.  I'd love a Hermès bag in doblis, too.


----------



## Pinky_Loca

emma922 said:


> I tried to place a SO in doblis.  My SA told me it is not available.  Well, at least in the place where I live.  What a pity.  I'd love a Hermès bag in doblis, too.


Yeah.. I find it to be quite rare.  Unless I'm wrong.  Not too sure if doblis is offered every season for special order or only this season???


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pinky_Loca said:


> Yeah.. I find it to be quite rare.  Unless I'm wrong.  Not too sure if doblis is offered every season for special order or only this season???


I feel like that was added pretty recently, this round or earliest last round. Too delicate for me!


----------



## Pinky_Loca

QuelleFromage said:


> I feel like that was added pretty recently, this round or earliest last round. Too delicate for me!


Thank u for your input!!!


----------



## honhon

i would love the combination of doblis and ghillie. I remember loving Kim k's gold ghillie doblis, I think it was one of those photos when she was still pregnant


----------



## wenyihsu

emma922 said:


> I tried to place a SO in doblis.  My SA told me it is not available.  Well, at least in the place where I live.  What a pity.  I'd love a Hermès bag in doblis, too.



At least at my store, you can order doblis but only for constance. Not available for any other bag.


----------



## bagidiotic

Pinky_Loca said:


> Dear tpfers!!!!!!!! I was just wondering if anyone know if doblis is offered every season for special order?


AFAIK  this leather only for c
Yes for last and current so


----------



## Princess D

Does anyone know if sellier Kelly can only be ordered in epsom and chèvre?  I've had my heart set on chèvre but seems color choice is very limited.  Do you know if sellier Kelly can be in evercolor??


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

Princess D said:


> Does anyone know if sellier Kelly can only be ordered in epsom and chèvre?  I've had my heart set on chèvre but seems color choice is very limited.  Do you know if sellier Kelly can be in evercolor??


Togo  and sombrero  too


----------



## lulilu

If I recall correctly, one of the versions of the kellys with the special handles is doblis.


----------



## lenaf4ever

Hey guys, I am wondering if anyone has been reached out by their SAs for place SOs? I kinda want to hint it to my SA at a time frame that is appropriate..just not sure around what months do SOs usually gets placed for 2017 ?


----------



## tonkamama

lenaf4ever said:


> Hey guys, I am wondering if anyone has been reached out by their SAs for place SOs? I kinda want to hint it to my SA at a time frame that is appropriate..just not sure around what months do SOs usually gets placed for 2017 ?


Now is the time, all you have to do is ask your SA, you either get a yes or no, IMO any SA who values his/her customers wouldn't mind being ask and will give reasons.  This SO is nothing  secretive.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Does anyone have pictures of a noir/bleu nuit SO that they would please post?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Deleted post


----------



## cjwang

Went to my store to place my Kelly special order and my sa surprised me with another so, so I picked a Constance 

1. Kelly sellier 28, cheve, rouge tomato with feu accent and blue hydra stitching (craie stitching as backup) permabrass hardware. Version 3

2. Constance 24, evercolor, trench exterior feu interior and contrast stitching. Rghw

Let the waiting begin!!


----------



## Serva1

cjwang said:


> Went to my store to place my Kelly special order and my sa surprised me with another so, so I picked a Constance
> 
> 1. Kelly sellier 28, cheve, rouge tomato with feu accent and blue hydra stitching (craie stitching as backup) permabrass hardware. Version 3
> 
> 2. Constance 24, evercolor, trench exterior feu interior and contrast stitching. Rghw
> 
> Let the waiting begin!!



Congrats, placing 2 SOs at the same time must be very rare. Hope they arrive quickly [emoji3]


----------



## LadyCupid

cjwang said:


> Went to my store to place my Kelly special order and my sa surprised me with another so, so I picked a Constance
> 
> 1. Kelly sellier 28, cheve, rouge tomato with feu accent and blue hydra stitching (craie stitching as backup) permabrass hardware. Version 3
> 8
> 2. Constance 24, evercolor, trench exterior feu interior and contrast stitching. Rghw
> 
> Let the waiting begin!!


Wow how did that happen? 2 SOs at once? CONGRATS. i dont think I have read anyone else with this opportunity yet. You are so lucky.


----------



## Princess D

bagidiotic said:


> Togo  and sombrero  too



Thanks!  I've never seen a Togo Kelly sellier... will definitely ask my SA when I place my SO next week [emoji38][emoji51]


----------



## bagidiotic

Princess D said:


> Thanks!  I've never seen a Togo Kelly sellier... will definitely ask my SA when I place my SO next week [emoji38][emoji51]


Google  and you will see
Stil waiting for  mine last spring  so


----------



## Princess D

bagidiotic said:


> Google  and you will see
> Stil waiting for  mine last spring  so



Can't wait to see yours!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Princess D said:


> Thanks!  I've never seen a Togo Kelly sellier... will definitely ask my SA when I place my SO next week [emoji38][emoji51]


I received one last month.


----------



## lenaf4ever

tonkamama said:


> Now is the time, all you have to do is ask your SA, you either get a yes or no, IMO any SA who values his/her customers wouldn't mind being ask and will give reasons.  This SO is nothing  secretive.


THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THE TIP !!!


----------



## ktlimps26

I though long and hard about what I want. Initially, I wanted bi-Color with Etain and blue paon. But was advised to take ultraviolet and blue Zanzibar because it is more interesting. 

Which combination do you prefer? Leather will be Togo.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LadyCupid

ktlimps26 said:


> I though long and hard about what I want. Initially, I wanted bi-Color with Etain and blue paon. But was advised to take ultraviolet and blue Zanzibar because it is more interesting.
> 
> Which combination do you prefer? Leather will be Togo.


Which version will you be doing?


----------



## cjwang

yodaling1 said:


> Wow how did that happen? 2 SOs at once? CONGRATS. i dont think I have read anyone else with this opportunity yet. You are so lucky.


well technically one is under my name and the other is under my dh. but my sa knows they are both for me. super lucky to have both my dh and sa!


----------



## burukogepanda

ktlimps26 said:


> I though long and hard about what I want. Initially, I wanted bi-Color with Etain and blue paon. But was advised to take ultraviolet and blue Zanzibar because it is more interesting.
> 
> Which combination do you prefer? Leather will be Togo.



Ultraviolet! Didn't know it's available for this SO season~


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ktlimps26 said:


> I though long and hard about what I want. Initially, I wanted bi-Color with Etain and blue paon. But was advised to take ultraviolet and blue Zanzibar because it is more interesting.
> 
> Which combination do you prefer? Leather will be Togo.


Darling, Who told you that Ultraviolet is available????
It is not a color offered this round unfortunately....


----------



## ktlimps26

yodaling1 said:


> Which version will you be doing?



Will be doing blue for primary Color and ultraviolet for side, strap, handle and interior with brushed GHW.


----------



## ktlimps26

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, Who told you that Ultraviolet is available????
> It is not a color offered this round unfortunately....



Was told by a SM. I will check with him again. What do you think of the Color combination. Would you choose that over etain?


----------



## LadyCupid

ktlimps26 said:


> Was told by a SM. I will check with him again. What do you think of the Color combination. Would you choose that over etain?


I don't think Zanzibar is offered either. This needs to be clarified before you make a mistake ordering something that is not possible to do. Here is the color chart for your reference. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-92#post-30763675


----------



## honhon

help !!!
contrast stitching opinions on raisin chèvre birkin please!  initially i wanted to bring it closest to the original contrast stitching of rose colour against raisin.  but now i am swaying in between TERRE CUITE and ROSE AZALEE stitching choices, i am lost. 
please help me, what would you choose?


----------



## LadyCupid

honhon said:


> help !!!
> contrast stitching opinions on raisin chèvre birkin please!  initially i wanted to bring it closest to the original contrast stitching of rose colour against raisin.  but now i am swaying in between TERRE CUITE and ROSE AZALEE stitching choices, i am lost.
> please help me, what would you choose?


Are you doing just 1 color exterior and 1 color on the interior?

If you like that the stitching to pop in contrast to the raisin to give it a bit more twist, Azalea will be the choice but I think if you want a more blended in stitching color, terre cuite will be the option. Tough choice. I thought about this for good several minutes.

For me personally I think I would go with Azalea for a bit more fun since it is a SO anyways. Good luck deciding and I can't wait to see the outcome.


----------



## honhon

yodaling1 said:


> Are you doing just 1 color exterior and 1 color on the interior?
> 
> If you like that the stitching to pop in contrast to the raisin to give it a bit more twist, Azalea will be the choice but I think if you want a more blended in stitching color, terre cuite will be the option. Tough choice. I thought about this for good several minutes.
> 
> For me personally I think I would go with Azalea for a bit more fun since it is a SO anyways. Good luck deciding and I can't wait to see the outcome.


hi yodaling, your opinion is so helpful! thank you
yes, its going to be version 2, plain raisin exterior and interior is going to be a blue with a brushed ghw. initially i was requesting for a same pink as the original raisin but it looks like i have to choose from the current collection.


----------



## ktlimps26

yodaling1 said:


> I don't think Zanzibar is offered either. This needs to be clarified before you make a mistake ordering something that is not possible to do. Here is the color chart for your reference.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-92#post-30763675



Thank you for the link. Colors was suggested by them though.  Will have to go back and check with them again.


----------



## LadyCupid

honhon said:


> hi yodaling, your opinion is so helpful! thank you
> yes, its going to be version 2, plain raisin exterior and interior is going to be a blue with a brushed ghw. initially i was requesting for a same pink as the original raisin but it looks like i have to choose from the current collection.


Actually i don't think you need to choose from the chart if you want to just go with the original stitching that comes with raisin. Besides from stitching chart provided, all other original stitch that supposed to go with a color will be available too. That is my understanding but correct me if I am wrong. Did someone mentioned to you that you can only pick whatever stitch that is available from the chart?


----------



## honhon

yodaling1 said:


> Actually i don't think you need to choose from the chart if you want to just go with the original stitching that comes with raisin. Besides from stitching chart provided, all other original stitch that supposed to go with a color will be available too. That is my understanding but correct me if I am wrong. Did someone mentioned to you that you can only pick whatever stitch that is available from the chart?


i emailed my SA stating that i wish for original rose stitching, and she came back that it doesn't exist in the collection anymore.  H used to do this rose stitching 15 years ago and i don't know when they rested but now it is a tone on tone purple stitching


----------



## LadyCupid

honhon said:


> i emailed my SA stating that i wish for original rose stitching, and she came back that it doesn't exist in the collection anymore.  H used to do this rose stitching 15 years ago and i don't know when they rested but now it is a tone on tone purple stitching


Ok i get what you mean now. I guess the closest you can get to Rose stitching will be terre cuite then since that is your original intention.


----------



## honhon

yodaling1 said:


> Ok i get what you mean now. I guess the closest you can get to Rose stitching will be terre cuite then since that is your original intention.


...but i feel maybe terre cuite is too light....so my eyes are trying to imagine what RA would look like.....i imagine the space in between the stitches so the colour is not going to be too intense.  this exercise is tickling !


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LadyCupid

honhon said:


> ...but i feel maybe terre cuite is too light....so my eyes are trying to imagine what RA would look like.....i imagine the space in between the stitches so the colour is not going to be too intense.  this exercise is tickling !


Will you be able to see the SO kit or this is done through email? Can SA help take pic for you of raisin chevre with both stitching? Hopefully this can help you more. 

I personally still will go with Azalea.


----------



## bagidiotic

ktlimps26 said:


> I though long and hard about what I want. Initially, I wanted bi-Color with Etain and blue paon. But was advised to take ultraviolet and blue Zanzibar because it is more interesting.
> 
> Which combination do you prefer? Leather will be Togo.


Uv bz are not on list for so
Are you talking  bout so or po verso?
Uv is a rested  color


----------



## PIPET83

My SM just called me to place a SO.. but i dont know what to order, i was thinking raisin but its in epsom and clemance and i dont like the color in those leatherss[emoji22][emoji22] i want to order B40 croco mate mimose permabrass but  not exotic this round [emoji29][emoji24][emoji24] i Feel  bad letting go this season, im stiñl waiting for one placed on november. Jaune dor with blue paon and permabras.. what other color do you recommend for my collection. ???


----------



## bagidiotic

honhon said:


> help !!!
> contrast stitching opinions on raisin chèvre birkin please!  initially i wanted to bring it closest to the original contrast stitching of rose colour against raisin.  but now i am swaying in between TERRE CUITE and ROSE AZALEE stitching choices, i am lost.
> please help me, what would you choose?


Rose azalea  will look better 
Will you consider  lime craie  or gris too?

Coz i chosen  lime as my stitching  choice  this season  so


----------



## honhon

yodaling1 said:


> Will you be able to see the SO kit or this is done through email? Can SA help take pic for you of raisin chevre with both stitching? Hopefully this can help you more.
> 
> I personally still will go with Azalea.


i am so helplessly indecisive......i fiddled the magic trunk and saw both threads too......my heart too is tilting to RA...... why not a seasonal colour.....?? right??  i really appreciate your thoughts yoda


----------



## honhon

bagidiotic said:


> Rose azalea  will look better
> Will you consider  lime craie  or gris too?
> 
> Coz i chosen  lime as my stitching  choice  this season  so


yum! bagidiotic, lime....so delicious.....but too intense for me.....my eyes bled when i first saw the original raisin with rose contrast and can not forget that combo.  yes RA it is......go pink all the way? terre cuite may be too whitish.  thanks for your thought, so valuable to me now


----------



## bagidiotic

honhon said:


> yum! bagidiotic, lime....so delicious.....but too intense for me.....my eyes bled when i first saw the original raisin with rose contrast and can not forget that combo.  yes RA it is......go pink all the way? terre cuite may be too whitish.  thanks for your thought, so valuable to me now


Yes ra threading  is equally  awesome  too
Looking forward seeing  my ra so too


----------



## honhon

bagidiotic said:


> Yes ra threading  is equally  awesome  too
> Looking forward seeing  my ra so too


what combo did you request?


----------



## bagidiotic

Last af so
Ra+mouette  b30  bghw

This round I yet to decide
2 more weeks  to go


----------



## HerLuv

Hello, if one chooses raisin interior, and maybe bleu hydra exterior, is it possible to choose raisin for stitching? Tia


----------



## LadyCupid

HerLuv said:


> Hello, if one chooses raisin interior, and maybe bleu hydra exterior, is it possible to choose raisin for stitching? Tia


Yes just choose contrast stitching.


----------



## Princess D

I'm thinking k25 sellier chèvre Mysore with etoupe as main color and blue paon handle and side panel.  Any suggestions for stitching?  [emoji848][emoji848] sticking to white or something more special like pink or lime?


----------



## HerLuv

yodaling1 said:


> Yes just choose contrast stitching.



Thanks [emoji1317] yodaling1. I got confused because raisin thread is not on the SO sample threads.


----------



## LadyCupid

HerLuv said:


> Thanks [emoji1317] yodaling1. I got confused because raisin thread is not on the SO sample threads.


You are welcomre. Original stitching that comes with the leather color is also available in addition to the sample threads.


----------



## LadyCupid

Princess D said:


> I'm thinking k25 sellier chèvre Mysore with etoupe as main color and blue paon handle and side panel.  Any suggestions for stitching?  [emoji848][emoji848] sticking to white or something more special like pink or lime?


I am a pink lover so I pick pink for a girly look. Lime is equally nice though for something more extraordinary.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## HerLuv

yodaling1 said:


> You are welcomre. Original stitching that comes with the leather color is also available in addition to the sample threads.



[emoji1317][emoji1317] thanks. Does raisin come with tone-on-tone stitching now? I read somewhere it used to be lighter purple.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

bagidiotic said:


> Last af so
> Ra+mouette  b30  bghw
> 
> This round I yet to decide
> 2 more weeks  to go



Your last SO order sounds lovely!!

I'm glad I am not the only one who cannot decide this round. Two more weeks to go, and I still just don't know. I do know I want a barenia B and raisin box B, but we all know you cannot SO that. I'm aiming to have a finite number of bags so I'm a bit cerebral about my purchases and refuse to "force" things, so I think I may end up missing out on this current round. Makes me a little sad at the same time though.

Good luck deciding!! The struggle is real for sure!!


----------



## bagidiotic

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Your last SO order sounds lovely!!
> 
> I'm glad I am not the only one who cannot decide this round. Two more weeks to go, and I still just don't know. I do know I want a barenia B and raisin box B, but we all know you cannot SO that. I'm aiming to have a finite number of bags so I'm a bit cerebral about my purchases and refuse to "force" things, so I think I may end up missing out on this current round. Makes me a little sad at the same time though.
> 
> Good luck deciding!! The struggle is real for sure!!


Yes
The difficult part is generally last round and current round so
Colors are almost similar
Chevre selection are getting from bad to worse
Really torn between
With this new system nothing more to come


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ktlimps26 said:


> Was told by a SM. I will check with him again. What do you think of the Color combination. Would you choose that over etain?


absolutely. but I'd do ultraviolet as the primary color and zanzabar on sides... if it were available =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Princess D said:


> I'm thinking k25 sellier chèvre Mysore with etoupe as main color and blue paon handle and side panel.  Any suggestions for stitching?  [emoji848][emoji848] sticking to white or something more special like pink or lime?


OMG puhhhhllleeeeeez do pink or lime! Both would look awesome and super special unlike typical stitching! I'd love to do LIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just bought the LIME to ETOUPE belt kit as a matter of fact!!! You'll love it!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

bagidiotic said:


> Yes
> The difficult part is generally last round and current round so
> 
> Colors are almost similar
> 
> Chevre selection are getting from bad to worse



I agree 100%

My last SO was B30 Craie Togo with Etain handles, straps, side panels, and interior with BPHW. 

The offerings now seem almost identical to the last round. I told my SA to give my SO to another client so he/she could have the opportunity instead, but my SA politely declined that and said she'd give me another 2 weeks to rack my brain instead. Lol

I was really hoping to SO a chèvre bag, but I agree with you and am not happy with the current chèvre offerings. Disappointed really.

I do not have a C in my collection, so I am considering that in swift, but I'd like to try one on first to see if this bag will work in my life. As you know, the H store never has these in stock, so it's impossible to try on. What to do? Lol.

Hopefully you will have an easier time than myself figuring this out over the next few weeks. Any bag or color you are leaning towards?


----------



## bagidiotic

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I agree 100%
> 
> My last SO was B30 Craie Togo with Etain handles, straps, side panels, and interior with BPHW.
> 
> The offerings now seem almost identical to the last round. I told my SA to give my SO to another client so he/she could have the opportunity instead, but my SA politely declined that and said she'd give me another 2 weeks to rack my brain instead. Lol
> 
> I was really hoping to SO a chèvre bag, but I agree with you and am not happy with the current chèvre offerings. Disappointed really.
> 
> I do not have a C in my collection, so I am considering that in swift, but I'd like to try one on first to see if this bag will work in my life. As you know, the H store never has these in stock, so it's impossible to try on. What to do? Lol.
> 
> Hopefully you will have an easier time than myself figuring this out over the next few weeks. Any bag or color you are leaning towards?


Haha
Totally  agree with you 
Only yellow  I wanted 
But big disappointment 
Round after  round 
Yes maybe  we should  consider  constance in rghw instead haha
My sm probably  spoil me too much
Really  nothing  more to wish 
How to say no to her
Knowing  damn  hard to be offered  so
One of My favourite  is chevre 
Can you believe  it 
Nothing  in pink or pop


----------



## Mindi B

No, you don't have to be present in person to plan an SO--at least, I have been able to place mine over the phone with my SA.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

bagidiotic said:


> My sm probably  spoil me too much
> Really  nothing  more to wish
> How to say no to her
> Knowing  damn  hard to be offered  so
> One of My favourite  is chevre
> Can you believe  it
> Nothing  in pink or pop



I know it!!!! I have been very fortunate that my store has spoiled me with many wonderful bags, too (in all my desired specs), especially since I just started the H journey in March 2016. My store is absolutely wonderful. There's really nothing I'm seriously wishing for at the current moment (other than barenia fauve and raisin box).

I'm having a hard time saying no to my store knowing it's hard to be offered an SO in the first place and knowing how much they spoil me in the interim. 

Maybe next round they will have chèvre offerings in more pop colors....like pinks, purple, and reds. Heck, I wish they offered anemone or bamboo in chèvre! I know I'm dreaming! Lol

Good luck!


----------



## bertrande

Could have been 9 months 10 days but somehow the process was prolonged. At 10 months 20 days, the SO is ready for collection.  Good luck to all still waiting!


----------



## QuelleFromage

honhon said:


> help !!!
> contrast stitching opinions on raisin chèvre birkin please!  initially i wanted to bring it closest to the original contrast stitching of rose colour against raisin.  but now i am swaying in between TERRE CUITE and ROSE AZALEE stitching choices, i am lost.
> please help me, what would you choose?





honhon said:


> i emailed my SA stating that i wish for original rose stitching, and she came back that it doesn't exist in the collection anymore.  H used to do this rose stitching 15 years ago and i don't know when they rested but now it is a tone on tone purple stitching



The original stitching on Raisin when released in 2002 was Acajou. It has NOT disappeared. It is the tonal stitch used on Rouge H. Now, Rouge H happens to be resting briefly, but I would still ask about Acajou stitching. I received an SO six weeks ago with Rouge H Togo lining.
Until 2 years ago, Acajou was listed as the alternate but standard thread choice for a Raisin SO - meaning it was a pre-approved stitch that Paris would always agree to. In my experience the atelier LOVES requests like this that show a desire to honor H history.

Personally I agree with you - I love the rose color as a stitch on Raisin and think it look wonderful. 



HerLuv said:


> [emoji1317][emoji1317] thanks. Does raisin come with tone-on-tone stitching now? I read somewhere it used to be lighter purple.


It was Acajou, which is a dark rose shade.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG puhhhhllleeeeeez do pink or lime! Both would look awesome and super special unlike typical stitching! I'd love to do LIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just bought the LIME to ETOUPE belt kit as a matter of fact!!! You'll love it!



What is the current standard stitching on raisin chèvre? I so'd it in November with gris perle interior and no contrast stitching. I'm not clear what the stitching will be and I keep forgetting to ask my SA.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dreaming Big said:


> What is the current standard stitching on raisin chèvre? I so'd it in November with gris perle interior and no contrast stitching. I'm not clear what the stitching will be and I keep forgetting to ask my SA.



Raisin chèvre comes standard with Raisin stitching.


----------



## QuelleFromage

honhon said:


> help !!!
> contrast stitching opinions on raisin chèvre birkin please!  initially i wanted to bring it closest to the original contrast stitching of rose colour against raisin.  but now i am swaying in between TERRE CUITE and ROSE AZALEE stitching choices, i am lost.
> please help me, what would you choose?


OK, I just checked. Acajou is currently the standard stitching on Rouge Grenat. You should definitely be able to request it.


----------



## Princess D

QuelleFromage said:


> I received one last month.



I tried to search your reveal but couldn't find.  Can you share photos with us if you don't mind?  Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Dreaming Big

QuelleFromage said:


> Raisin chèvre comes standard with Raisin stitching.



Thank you. I suppose my ability to change for a fall 2016 SO has long since passed? I spend an inordinate amount of time second guessing because my first SO was so safe and I didn't zero in on the acajou tone on tone option.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Princess D said:


> I tried to search your reveal but couldn't find.  Can you share photos with us if you don't mind?  Thanks!


Unfortunately, no. I won't post my SOs on this thread or do SO reveals due to bad experiences with some contentious members. This bag's in Paris getting a monogram and in a week or so when I pick it up again I can PM you pictures.


Dreaming Big said:


> Thank you. I suppose my ability to change for a fall 2016 SO has long since passed? I spend an inordinate amount of time second guessing because my first SO was so safe and I didn't zero in on the acajou tone on tone option.


You can always try.....It sounds like a gorgeous SO to me and there is nothing at ALL wrong with the Raisin tonal thread. Raisin chèvre is pretty rich in color, you got an amazing SO leather, and I think it will be stunning with just the contrast lining. What HW did you order?


----------



## Dreaming Big

QuelleFromage said:


> Unfortunately, no. I won't post my SOs on this thread or do SO reveals due to bad experiences with some contentious members. This bag's in Paris getting a monogram and in a week or so when I pick it up again I can PM you pictures.
> 
> You can always try.....It sounds like a gorgeous SO to me and there is nothing at ALL wrong with the Raisin tonal thread. Raisin chèvre is pretty rich in color, you got an amazing SO leather, and I think it will be stunning with just the contrast lining. What HW did you order?



You are really kind. I did PHW. I did shiny to go with the sheen on the leather. (It's a K28 sellier.)
This week I did a K25R togo black/bleu nuit bicolor BPHW. Very quiet...very excited!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dreaming Big said:


> You are really kind. I did PHW. I did shiny to go with the sheen on the leather. (It's a K28 sellier.)
> This week I did a K25R togo black/bleu nuit bicolor BPHW. Very quiet...very excited!


Oooh beautiful. We have similar taste  I ordered a K28 sellier in noir chèvre with Bleu Saphir interior and cobalt stitching, BPHW....wishing I had done raisin a little. I love BPHW


----------



## HerLuv

QuelleFromage said:


> The original stitching on Raisin when released in 2002 was Acajou. It has NOT disappeared. It is the tonal stitch used on Rouge H. Now, Rouge H happens to be resting briefly, but I would still ask about Acajou stitching. I received an SO six weeks ago with Rouge H Togo lining.
> Until 2 years ago, Acajou was listed as the alternate but standard thread choice for a Raisin SO - meaning it was a pre-approved stitch that Paris would always agree to. In my experience the atelier LOVES requests like this that show a desire to honor H history.
> 
> Personally I agree with you - I love the rose color as a stitch on Raisin and think it look wonderful.
> 
> 
> It was Acajou, which is a dark rose shade.



Thanks QF, so you are saying I can request raisin interior with acajou as outside stitches? Would it be nice against etoupe? Or regular raisin stitches will look better? Is the attached picture I googled raisin with acajou? 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3675377

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tia


----------



## Dreaming Big

QuelleFromage said:


> Oooh beautiful. We have similar taste  I ordered a K28 sellier in noir chèvre with Bleu Saphir interior and cobalt stitching, BPHW....wishing I had done raisin a little. I love BPHW



That sounds perfect!


----------



## QuelleFromage

HerLuv said:


> Thanks QF, so you are saying I can request raisin interior with acajou as outside stitches? Would it be nice against etoupe? Or regular raisin stitches will look better? Is the attached picture I googled raisin with acajou?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675377
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tia


I'm getting a "you don't have permission to view" on this attachment


----------



## HerLuv

Sorry i am not sure if I attached them correctly. Let me try again. I believe the second pic is acajou.


----------



## honhon

QuelleFromage said:


> OK, I just checked. Acajou is currently the standard stitching on Rouge Grenat. You should definitely be able to request it.


hi quellefromage, thank you very much for sharing your knowledge.  one question: i was starting to speculate that H has experimented with their thread colour  until they've settled down with "raisin" colour stitching; this was a span over a decade.  once upon a time prior to E and F stamps H introduced raisin in "reddish" stitching.  i am thinking the acajou falls into this "reddish" era??  I have seen few members with E and F stamps raisin birkins with pink stitching. 

the photo above is perlerare's photo from ode to raisin.  this kelly is from 2002. red era.  pink came after this


----------



## honhon

HerLuv said:


> Sorry i am not sure if I attached them correctly. Let me try again. I believe the second pic is acajou.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675399
> 
> View attachment 3675404


this second photo is the "pink" era??


----------



## arlv8500

QuelleFromage said:


> Unfortunately, no. I won't post my SOs on this thread or do SO reveals due to bad experiences with some contentious members. This bag's in Paris getting a monogram and in a week or so when I pick it up again I can PM you pictures.
> 
> You can always try.....It sounds like a gorgeous SO to me and there is nothing at ALL wrong with the Raisin tonal thread. Raisin chèvre is pretty rich in color, you got an amazing SO leather, and I think it will be stunning with just the contrast lining. What HW did you order?



Oh! Would love to see a pic of your SO too! PM me please!


----------



## QuelleFromage

honhon said:


> View attachment 3675411
> 
> hi quellefromage, thank you very much for sharing your knowledge.  one question: i was starting to speculate that H has experimented with their thread colour  until they've settled down with "raisin" colour stitching; this was a span over a decade.  once upon a time prior to E and F stamps H introduced raisin in "reddish" stitching.  i am thinking the acajou falls into this "reddish" era??  I have seen few members with E and F stamps raisin birkins with pink stitching.
> 
> the photo above is perlerare's photo from ode to raisin.  this kelly is from 2002. red era.  pink came after this


It's totally possible that the thread has changed over the years. Here's a 2002 raisin box bag I used to have (I no longer own this bag, so please no notes about me posting it). In different photos the stitching, which is Acajou per my craftswoman, looks pink or reddish.
The final photo is my Rouge H box Kelly with Acajou stitching. It's the only close-up photo I have handy so the color is slightly off and the thread appears more contrasted that normal.


----------



## bags to die for

Thanks for the information QF. I can see the acajou on my rouge h Kelly! Sadly my raisins don't have that stitching.


----------



## Pinky_Loca

weN84 said:


> Just came across this black/rose tyrien combo for SO that's similar to what you ordered.
> 
> View attachment 3670339


I just came across this.  I thought rose azalee was only available as the primary color this season, lucky, how did you manage to get it as secondary color???


----------



## Pinky_Loca

bags to die for said:


> Thanks for the information QF. I can see the acajou on my rouge h Kelly! Sadly my raisins don't have that stitching.


Hi there, sorry for the stupid question.  What is the acajou stitching? Is this different from any other stitching? Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## honhon

QuelleFromage said:


> It's totally possible that the thread has changed over the years. Here's a 2002 raisin box bag I used to have (I no longer own this bag, so please no notes about me posting it). In different photos the stitching, which is Acajou per my craftswoman, looks pink or reddish.
> The final photo is my Rouge H box Kelly with Acajou stitching. It's the only close-up photo I have handy so the color is slightly off and the thread appears more contrasted that normal.


thank you QF, photos speak million words.  now i am getting more constructive


----------



## Israeli_Flava

It would be greatly appreciated if people joining this thread actually read this thread before posting a ton of questions that have been answered... in depth....


----------



## honhon

bags to die for said:


> Thanks for the information QF. I can see the acajou on my rouge h Kelly! Sadly my raisins don't have that stitching.


your first impression, would you say your rouge H kelly stitching is red or pink?


----------



## petpringles

emma922 said:


> Which shade of grey would you recommend?  I was thinking to get a pink as the secondary colour but I wonder if it would be a bit overdoing.





emma922 said:


> Which shade of grey would you recommend?  I was thinking to get a pink as the secondary colour but I wonder if it would be a bit overdoing.


Mrs. PP is thinking of this color combination with gold brush hardware (see picture...not our photo, internet photo)... she was told with this color combination, only in evercolor leather (we never heard of this leather before, same as evergrain?) Also, chèvre de coromandel not being offered.  two color of purple...raisin and anemone.  She walked out of H store today... I think feeling a bit confused.  Walked in thinking of chèvre de coromandel in Anemone and walked out with some leather she not familiar with and a color combination she's never thought about.  Hoping she made the right choice!  This will be her first horseshoe...if it does materialize!


----------



## Princess D

QuelleFromage said:


> Unfortunately, no. I won't post my SOs on this thread or do SO reveals due to bad experiences with some contentious members. This bag's in Paris getting a monogram and in a week or so when I pick it up again I can PM you pictures.
> 
> You can always try.....It sounds like a gorgeous SO to me and there is nothing at ALL wrong with the Raisin tonal thread. Raisin chèvre is pretty rich in color, you got an amazing SO leather, and I think it will be stunning with just the contrast lining. What HW did you order?



Understood [emoji6] 
Thanks! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## LadyCupid

petpringles said:


> Mrs. PP is thinking of this color combination with gold brush hardware (see picture...not our photo, internet photo)... she was told with this color combination, only in evercolor leather (we never heard of this leather before, same as evergrain?) Also, chèvre de coromandel not being offered.  two color of purple...raisin and anemone.  She walked out of H store today... I think feeling a bit confused.  Walked in thinking of chèvre de coromandel in Anemone and walked out with some leather she not familiar with and a color combination she's never thought about.  Hoping she made the right choice!  This will be her first horseshoe...if it does materialize!
> 
> View attachment 3675869


Did you actually see this SO chart before going in?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-92#post-30763675

If you want that combo only available in few leathers.
*Clemence or epsom* leather - Raisin with craie/trench/gris mouette
*Evercolor* - Anemone with blanc/trench/gris mouette. Here is a lindy from Hermes website in evercolor maybe you can take a look to see if you like how it looks. 
http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/women/lindy/configurable-product-c-lindy-43027.html

*Swift or togo* - Anemone with craie (exactly same combo as the picture you have attached)
*Chevre *- There are only 9 colors available in chevre. If you ABSOLUTELY want chevre you will need to reconsider your combo as only etoupe, feu, rouge tomate, raisin, blue sapphire, blue paon, blue hydra, black, and moutarde are available. The closest similar combo to that I would think would be raisin with etoupe in chevre leather.

Also these leather explanations may help you. I got it from lecrin.jp.







Maybe just go with Togo leather instead for the anemone/craie combo or choose raisin/etoupe for chevre? Good luck deciding.


----------



## QuelleFromage

honhon said:


> your first impression, would you say your rouge H kelly stitching is red or pink?



I KNOW this is super non-helpful  but it is a pinkish red. It blends tonally with RH but is not a DARK red. If you want a PINK effect on Raisin that looks like what you see in certain lighting of the early release, Rose Azalée (I haven't seen this color in a thread) or even Rose Lipstick might be your call. I think I get what you're after but as we all know, H photographs differently than the colors look IRL, so trying a true pink may give you the definition in stitch that you want. If you are ok with it possibly comingout as a STRONG pink stitch I would do Lipstick....it's such an amazing thread color. There is a member here with a Kelly in Vert Veronese with Lipstick that is just beyond.



petpringles said:


> Mrs. PP is thinking of this color combination with gold brush hardware (see picture...not our photo, internet photo)... she was told with this color combination, only in evercolor leather (we never heard of this leather before, same as evergrain?) Also, chèvre de coromandel not being offered.  two color of purple...raisin and anemone.  She walked out of H store today... I think feeling a bit confused.  Walked in thinking of chèvre de coromandel in Anemone and walked out with some leather she not familiar with and a color combination she's never thought about.  Hoping she made the right choice!  This will be her first horseshoe...if it does materialize!
> 
> View attachment 3675869



Why not do anemone/craie in swift (super saturated) or Togo? Which colors were you told would match this image? Maybe members here can help as they tend to know SOs well  
Chevre de Coromandel hasn't been available in years. Chèvre Mysore is available - in comparison less sheen but still shiny, little visible spine (I consider this a plus, others differ, like veins on Togo), and smaller hides so sizes of bags available are more restricted. Chèvre colors ARE really limited.


----------



## bertrande

QuelleFromage said:


> If you are ok with it possibly comingout as a STRONG pink stitch I would do Lipstick....it's such an amazing thread color. There is a member here with a Kelly in Vert Veronese with Lipstick that is just beyond.



I second rose lipstick thread. It is amazing and to me, really contrasts nicely with a dark colour. Here it is on blue sapphire.


----------



## LadyCupid

bertrande said:


> I second rose lipstick thread. It is amazing and to me, really contrasts nicely with a dark colour. Here it is on blue sapphire.


Can rose lipstick stitching be ordered when it is not on the SO stitching chart?


----------



## bertrande

yodaling1 said:


> Can rose lipstick stitching be ordered when it is not on the SO stitching chart?



Oops I just checked the colour charts for SS2017 and realised it's been taken out! It was available in SS2016. In its absence I would think azalea is the closest?


----------



## Meta

Pinky_Loca said:


> I just came across this.  I thought rose azalee was only available as the primary color this season, lucky, how did you manage to get it as secondary color???


The bag in picture isn't mine as I mentioned in the original post. Also, if one wants Rose Azalea, one will have to pick another color in Epsom as that's the only available leather for current SO. Black is definitely available and one can request for it to be the primary color while Azalea as secondary for a bicolor exterior.

Azalea isn't listed as available for lining but if one is doing bicolor exterior i.e., version 3 or 4, one only needs to pick both colors in the same leather group.


----------



## Pinky_Loca

weN84 said:


> The bag in picture isn't mine as I mentioned in the original post. Also, if one wants Rose Azalea, one will have to pick another color in Epsom as that's the only available leather for current SO. Black is definitely available and one can request for it to be the primary color while Azalea as secondary for a bicolor exterior.
> 
> Azalea isn't listed as available for lining but if one is doing bicolor exterior i.e., version 3 or 4, one only needs to pick both colors in the same leather group.


Thank you for your reply.  Sorry for the misunderstanding, I know the bag is not yours.  The reason I asked was because I tried to do black as primary and Rose azalee as secondary but my SA said that is not available, as rose azalee is not available as a secondary color or liner. I wanted to do type 4...  Maybe different stores allow different things.  Thank you again!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

bertrande said:


> Oops I just checked the colour charts for SS2017 and realised it's been taken out! It was available in SS2016. In its absence I would think azalea is the closest?


I am sorry to confuse you. I went back to look at the chart. Azalea original stitching is Rose Lipstick. So RL stitching should be able to be ordered as stitching.


----------



## petpringles

yodaling1 said:


> Did you actually see this SO chart before going in?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-92#post-30763675
> 
> If you want that combo only available in few leathers.
> *Clemence or epsom* leather - Raisin with craie/trench/gris mouette
> *Evercolor* - Anemone with blanc/trench/gris mouette. Here is a lindy from Hermes website in evercolor maybe you can take a look to see if you like how it looks.
> http://usa.hermes.com/leather/bags-and-luggage/women/lindy/configurable-product-c-lindy-43027.html
> 
> *Swift or togo* - Anemone with craie (exactly same combo as the picture you have attached)
> *Chevre *- There are only 9 colors available in chevre. If you ABSOLUTELY want chevre you will need to reconsider your combo as only etoupe, feu, rouge tomate, raisin, blue sapphire, blue paon, blue hydra, black, and moutarde are available. The closest similar combo to that I would think would be raisin with etoupe in chevre leather.
> 
> Also these leather explanations may help you. I got it from lecrin.jp.
> View attachment 3676025
> 
> View attachment 3676026
> 
> View attachment 3676027
> 
> 
> Maybe just go with Togo leather instead for the anemone/craie combo or choose raisin/etoupe for chevre? Good luck deciding.



WOW!  Yodaling1...thanks so much!!  This is MORE information than what we got in the store!  We always ran into a "not available in that...color, leather, etc" situation and it was frustrating for Mrs. PP!  To add to her collection, a purple shade is what Mrs. PP needed and it only came in Raisin (too dark for her) and Anemone.  She really likes Chèvre de Coromandel but that's out, so bottomline for Mrs. PP: it's either no combination with Anemone in Togo or combination with gris m in evercolor leather.  thanks so much again... should have checked here first!  You should have seen Mrs. PP's frustration when every suggestion/question was answered with "Not Available"!


----------



## LadyCupid

petpringles said:


> WOW!  Yodaling1...thanks so much!!  This is MORE information than what we got in the store!  We always ran into a "not available in that...color, leather, etc" situation and it was frustrating for Mrs. PP!  To add to her collection, a purple shade is what Mrs. PP needed and it only came in Raisin (too dark for her) and Anemone.  She really likes Chèvre de Coromandel but that's out, so bottomline for Mrs. PP: it's either no combination with Anemone in Togo or combination with gris m in evercolor leather.  thanks so much again... should have checked here first!  You should have seen Mrs. PP's frustration when every suggestion/question was answered with "Not Available"!


I think anemone/craie in togo will be a great choice!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

petpringles said:


> WOW!  Yodaling1...thanks so much!!  This is MORE information than what we got in the store!  We always ran into a "not available in that...color, leather, etc" situation and it was frustrating for Mrs. PP!  To add to her collection, a purple shade is what Mrs. PP needed and it only came in Raisin (too dark for her) and Anemone.  She really likes Chèvre de Coromandel but that's out, so bottomline for Mrs. PP: it's either no combination with Anemone in Togo or combination with gris m in evercolor leather.  thanks so much again... should have checked here first!  You should have seen Mrs. PP's frustration when every suggestion/question was answered with "Not Available"!


Anemone in Swift is an amazing color.....

Just a note to anyone placing an order about the "SO chart"...it is a very useful reference but getting set on it as a guide can trip you up once you go in to place your order. Some stores work differently; some SAs will give different rules or availability; some stores will use a different list; and, as we head toward closing of the season, some colors will literally run out. I think it's helpful to really know what you love in colors and leathers and to be ready to make changes. I have seen "off list" requests accommodated plenty of times, especially with stitching. Leather managers usually know a lot about stitching and how it will show up on leathers and can warn you if your choice won't contrast strongly.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Have just placed my first SO!! Excited but nervous, so many choices! Have I picked the right leather? Will the colours match? Contrasting stitching a must for a SO or just too much? Then there is the hardware!!  No SO trunk in my store, In the end I went with my heart on all the options, even though my head kept saying are you really sure this will fit your style? Just got to wait now!!


----------



## petpringles

From our experience yesterday and reading this thread, it appears that there is a certain "touch and go" aspect when placing an SO (no matter how prepared you think you are!) ... it's easier to order a luxury car!  LOL!  Reminds me of marriage, it is like ordering an Hermes bag, you have to compromise on the options! Just kidding... a little humor in the whole process!


----------



## ayc

petpringles said:


> From our experience yesterday and reading this thread, it appears that there is a certain "touch and go" aspect when placing an SO (no matter how prepared you think you are!) ... it's easier to order a luxury car!  LOL!  Reminds me of marriage, it is like ordering an Hermes bag, you have to compromise on the options! Just kidding... a little humor in the whole process!


, you crack me up!!  So true, it is so much easier to order luxury /ultra luxury cars then  with H SO!!  
But we all love it!!


----------



## LadyCupid

I came across this special order combo raisin/rouge grenat in epsom. Should be from the SS2016 SO season. In case if anyone needs picture for reference of how this combo looks. Pic courtesy of @vintageadore IG.


----------



## lulilu

yodaling1 said:


> I came across this special order combo raisin/rouge grenat in epsom. Should be from the SS2016 SO season. In case if anyone needs picture for reference of how this combo looks. Pic courtesy of @vintageadore IG.
> 
> View attachment 3676850



Gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Anemone in Swift is an amazing color.....
> 
> Just a note to anyone placing an order about the "SO chart"...it is a very useful reference but getting set on it as a guide can trip you up once you go in to place your order. Some stores work differently; some SAs will give different rules or availability; some stores will use a different list; and, as we head toward closing of the season, some colors will literally run out. I think it's helpful to really know what you love in colors and leathers and to be ready to make changes. I have seen "off list" requests accommodated plenty of times, especially with stitching. Leather managers usually know a lot about stitching and how it will show up on leathers and can warn you if your choice won't contrast strongly.



This is so important to bear in mind, QF. SOs are actually not yet open in my boutique but I've already discussed possibilities with my SA, who told me that my choices may be different. Again, it seems like they rotate open ordering times and even options by boutique.


----------



## HerLuv

yodaling1 said:


> I came across this special order combo raisin/rouge grenat in epsom. Should be from the SS2016 SO season. In case if anyone needs picture for reference of how this combo looks. Pic courtesy of @vintageadore IG.
> 
> View attachment 3676850



Thanks for sharing this Yodaling. Such a gorgeous combo. Raisin is undoubtedly beautiful in epsom. 

Anyone has pics of latest raisin in chevre mysore showing true irl color? From some google pics raisin looks so dark brown. I am thinking of raisin as secondary color and etoupe as first for b25 but not sure if version 3 is too much for a small bag or I could go with version 0 with contrast stitching. [emoji848]
Appreciate any input ... tia


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I have a question that I hope you SO experts can answer! Can you choose multiple leathers for your SO?

From reading this thread and creating my own SO, I thought the answer was no. My friend placed her order yesterday for a B30 in Version 5, which is the two-tone with handles and sides contrasting. She chose etoupe in chevre paired with rose azalee, which is not offered in chevre. I assume the rose azalee is in a different leather, which means her SO will have 2 types of leather in the exterior. Is this combo possible?


----------



## mygoodies

LovingTheOrange said:


> I have a question that I hope you SO experts can answer! Can you choose multiple leathers for your SO?
> 
> From reading this thread and creating my own SO, I thought the answer was no. My friend placed her order yesterday for a B30 in Version 5, which is the two-tone with handles and sides contrasting. She chose etoupe in chevre paired with rose azalee, which is not offered in chevre. I assume the rose azalee is in a different leather, which means her SO will have 2 types of leather in the exterior. Is this combo possible?



As far as I know that's not possible but u better post yr question here dear. Hopefully the SO experts will be able to chime in. Also there's tons of knowledge to be find there 
Help !!! Special  order
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Help-!!!-Special--order.925735/


----------



## iamyumi

Hi all! I'd been stalking this thread for a while but never thought I would have the chance to join the club! 
 I was offered a chance to place a SO order last week and I am thinking about an classic colour birkin (my first birkin!). I have my heart set on Etain for exterior but am struggling to decide on the colour on the interior/piping. Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## LadyCupid

iamyumi said:


> Hi all! I'd been stalking this thread for a while but never thought I would have the chance to join the club!
> I was offered a chance to place a SO order last week and I am thinking about an classic colour birkin (my first birkin!). I have my heart set on Etain for exterior but am struggling to decide on the colour on the interior/piping. Any suggestions? Thank you!


Do you prefer similar tone or prefer a contrast color?


----------



## petpringles

yodaling1 said:


> Do you prefer similar tone or prefer a contrast color?


yodaling1 and other gurus... your expertise on the SO conundrum is just beyond.  Is there a thread that shows only the different special order combo in Birkin or Kelly?  I think this will give members here different ideas on colors/combos or may even entice others to do SO.  Posting pictures like the kelly  raisin/rouge grenat in epsom above you posted or the ones below:


----------



## LadyCupid

petpringles said:


> yodaling1 and other gurus... your expertise on the SO conundrum is just beyond.  Is there a thread that shows only the different special order combo in Birkin or Kelly?  I think this will give members here different ideas on colors/combos or may even entice others to do SO.  Posting pictures like the kelly  raisin/rouge grenat in epsom above you posted or the ones below:
> View attachment 3677182
> View attachment 3677183
> View attachment 3677184


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-combo-bags-pics-only-please.192930/page-23


----------



## petpringles

yodaling1 said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-combo-bags-pics-only-please.192930/page-23


Waaahh!  I knew it must have existed!!!  Thanks so much!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## iamyumi

yodaling1 said:


> Do you prefer similar tone or prefer a contrast color?


I think a pop colour will be quite nice. Was thinking about pink and yellow but not sure if those would work with Etain as it's a colder tone... open to suggestions though. Thank you!


----------



## LadyCupid

iamyumi said:


> I think a pop colour will be quite nice. Was thinking about pink and yellow but not sure if those would work with Etain as it's a colder tone... open to suggestions though. Thank you!


Which leather for Etain? Etain is very neutral. It can work with many colors but if you are going to do piping not many people can accept big contrast like yellow. And do you prefer a more casual looking bag?


----------



## honhon

iamyumi said:


> I think a pop colour will be quite nice. Was thinking about pink and yellow but not sure if those would work with Etain as it's a colder tone... open to suggestions though. Thank you!


i would match etain with strong solid contrast colour, such as red.  and take a contrast stitching in 3rd colour maybe a light purple


----------



## iamyumi

yodaling1 said:


> Which leather for Etain? Etain is very neutral. It can work with many colors but if you are going to do piping not many people can accept big contrast like yellow. And do you prefer a more casual looking bag?


I am thinking Togo for Etain and inside chèvre leather. don't really mind a bit of fun and contrast stitching/piping and yes I will probably carry it more outside work.



honhon said:


> i would match etain with strong solid contrast colour, such as red.  and take a contrast stitching in 3rd colour maybe a light purple


 thank you! Interesting about the purple stitching suggestion - never thought about that colour.


----------



## honhon

iamyumi said:


> I am thinking Togo for Etain and inside chèvre leather. don't really mind a bit of fun and contrast stitching/piping and yes I will probably carry it more outside work.
> 
> thank you! Interesting about the purple stitching suggestion - never thought about that colour.


light purple might give a nice touch, not too outstanding but subtle eye catcher that stirs depth


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> This is so important to bear in mind, QF. SOs are actually not yet open in my boutique but I've already discussed possibilities with my SA, who told me that my choices may be different. Again, it seems like they rotate open ordering times and even options by boutique.



Yes, I see people treating one list from one store like gospel and it's just not.  Some may be more restricted. Your SA may be unaware of certain possibilities and unwilling to place an order that he/she thinks may be rejected. Conversely especially in Paris it may be possible to order outside normal guidelines. Just the fact that so many people have been told sellier is only available in Epsom and Sombrero is proof that SAs get it wrong. 
And again, word to the wise. Leathers are allotted as SOs are filed. If there is a run on, say, Bleu Hydra chèvre, you may not be able to order it even in that SO round. This happened to me with my first SO 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## cottoncandy101

rodeo.h said:


> View attachment 3645000
> 
> There we are, the final decision.
> I took the advice of my SA to add the Azalée Pink on Étoupe color which would make the bag more special for me.
> Hope it would look great when it arrives.
> 
> Now here we start to wait


ur so lucky!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> I have a question that I hope you SO experts can answer! Can you choose multiple leathers for your SO?
> 
> From reading this thread and creating my own SO, I thought the answer was no. My friend placed her order yesterday for a B30 in Version 5, which is the two-tone with handles and sides contrasting. She chose etoupe in chevre paired with rose azalee, which is not offered in chevre. I assume the rose azalee is in a different leather, which means her SO will have 2 types of leather in the exterior. Is this combo possible?



There are separate lists for exterior and interior choices. You have many options for exterior leathers but all interiors are chevre. If you want two exterior colors they must be the same type of leather (both Togo, or both Epsom, or whichever) but regardless of your exterior leather your interior will only be chevre. My guess is that your friend's boutique had Rose Azalee available as an interior choice. She could not do two different exterior leathers.


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> There are separate lists for exterior and interior choices. You have many options for exterior leathers but all interiors are chevre. If you want two exterior colors they must be the same type of leather (both Togo, or both Epsom, or whichever) but regardless of your exterior leather your interior will only be chevre. My guess is that your friend's boutique had Rose Azalee available as an interior choice. She could not do two different exterior leathers.


And even this is not a rule. My Togo Kelly has a Togo interior, as chèvre was not available in Rouge H. I believe that Swift bags are often lined in Swift, as well. I THINK (but who knows, it's crazy H) that in these cases the lining leather MUST match the exterior. Otherwise you have to stick with chèvre or agneau lining as specified on the SO form.


----------



## little.bear

QuelleFromage said:


> And even this is not a rule. My Togo Kelly has a Togo interior, as chèvre was not available in Rouge H. I believe that Swift bags are often lined in Swift, as well. I THINK (but who knows, it's crazy H) that in these cases the lining leather MUST match the exterior. Otherwise you have to stick with chèvre or agneau lining as specified on the SO form.



I'm keen to SO a togo sellier Kelly with a togo interior but we'll wait and see if my SM will let me do that!


----------



## little.bear

Can anyone help with my questions please? Since an SO may take longer than 6-8 months or potentially 2 years or more, are you still able to get the normal Bs and Ks from the podium orders? My SM said it will take approx 8 months to get my SO, so I still have my second half of this year to get one from the podium but I wonder for next year, if I don't get my SO in 2018 first half of the year, can I request for another B/K while I continue to wait for my SO? Can anyone chime in to this? Thanks!


----------



## Txoceangirl

little.bear said:


> Can anyone help with my questions please? Since an SO may take longer than 6-8 months or potentially 2 years or more, are you still able to get the normal Bs and Ks from the podium orders? My SM said it will take approx 8 months to get my SO, so I still have my second half of this year to get one from the podium but I wonder for next year, if I don't get my SO in 2018 first half of the year, can I request for another B/K while I continue to wait for my SO? Can anyone chime in to this? Thanks!


Yes, you can still get podium orders.  SOs don't count until they arrive (when and if....)


----------



## QuelleFromage

Txoceangirl said:


> Yes, you can still get podium orders.  SOs don't count until they arrive (when and if....)


Exactly, you can ask for anything you want, because cows may be extinct when your SO comes in


----------



## petpringles

Special Order Rejected just now!!!  Going back to Togo leather rather than Evercolor , still in Anemone but with Gris mouette (rather than Gris perle) handles, strap and interior.   Mrs. PP asking if this combination sounds ok to most...  (I think she's getting frustrated)


----------



## LadyCupid

petpringles said:


> Special Order Rejected just now!!!  Going back to Togo leather rather than Evercolor , still in Anemone but with Gris mouette (rather than Gris perle) handles, strap and interior.   Mrs. PP asking if this combination sounds ok to most...  (I think she's getting frustrated)


Anemone with gris mouette is nice. I always like purple with grey combo. She can perhaps also choose contrast stitching too or perhaps pick a pink stitching.

What were the colors in evercolor SO that was rejected?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## petpringles

yodaling1 said:


> Anemone with gris mouette is nice. I always like purple with grey combo. She can perhaps also choose contrast stitching too or perhaps pick a pink stitching.
> 
> What were the colors in evercolor SO that was rejected?



Hmmm pink stitching sounds nice, Mrs. PP opted for the same shade as gris mouette.  The colors in evercolor that was rejected were Anemone with Gris perle on handles and strap and interior.  This is not a easy process...nor a fun one!


----------



## little.bear

Txoceangirl said:


> Yes, you can still get podium orders.  SOs don't count until they arrive (when and if....)



Thanks! [emoji1]


----------



## little.bear

QuelleFromage said:


> Exactly, you can ask for anything you want, because cows may be extinct when your SO comes in



You're too funny [emoji23]


----------



## LadyCupid

petpringles said:


> Hmmm pink stitching sounds nice, Mrs. PP opted for the same shade as gris mouette.  The colors in evercolor that was rejected were Anemone with Gris perle on handles and strap and interior.  This is not a easy process...nor a fun one!


why was the anemone/gris perle evercolor rejected? I am curious


----------



## LadyCupid

iamyumi said:


> I am thinking Togo for Etain and inside chèvre leather. don't really mind a bit of fun and contrast stitching/piping and yes I will probably carry it more outside work.
> 
> thank you! Interesting about the purple stitching suggestion - never thought about that colour.


There are few colors I would pick from togo for the piping - rouge grenat, anemone,blue electric or gris mouette. Out of these I think etain with gris mouette piping will be my favorite combo. The second would be etain with Blue electric piping. 

And I second HonHon's suggestion of picking a stitching in an entirely different color. 
If choose etain with gris mouette - i would pick a light purple stitching such as cyclamen as Hon Hon has suggested as well.
If choose etain with BE piping - I would go with a blue or pink stitching. 

Good luck on deciding. Please let us know what you have decided and can't wait to see the finish product.


----------



## LadyCupid

LovingTheOrange said:


> I have a question that I hope you SO experts can answer! Can you choose multiple leathers for your SO?
> 
> From reading this thread and creating my own SO, I thought the answer was no. My friend placed her order yesterday for a B30 in Version 5, which is the two-tone with handles and sides contrasting. She chose etoupe in chevre paired with rose azalee, which is not offered in chevre. I assume the rose azalee is in a different leather, which means her SO will have 2 types of leather in the exterior. Is this combo possible?


Azalea is only offered in Epsom leather. I do not think it is possible to order 2 different leathers as well for the exterior. They have to be from the same type.

I have a feeling if she indeed ordered etoupe chevre paired with azalea, the order is going to be either rejected or asked to be changed to epsom. Is she sure the SA didn't order just etoupe/azalea epsom instead?


----------



## LadyCupid

nik145 said:


> I've finalized my SO.  It's an Epsom Kelly 28.  Black is the primary color and Rose Azalee as a secondary color, version 3 with contrast stitching.  I was vacillating between RA, Malachite, and Anemone.  However, RA won out in the end.  Has anyone possessed or seen a SO with black and RA combo?  Thanks!


I found one. Pic credit to IG account @vintageadore. Similar to yours except colors are reversed. I think it is a nice combo and great with the contrast stiching.


----------



## chloec

I ordered mine last year around august, and received the bag on the 3rd week of February. I was surprised it came so quickly!


----------



## ehy12

I placed my SO mid April 2016 and received it mid January 2017...about 8 months.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Placed an order in April 2015. Changed it in May 2015. Received it in February 2017.
Placed an order in September 2015.  Complicated issue but let's just say I am not holding my breath. 
Placed another order in April 2016. Just came in 
Placed another order in Fall of 2016. Waiting.


----------



## boboxu

Would you ladies also please share more specifics like bag type : B or K or C and where the store is located, doesn't have to be exact location but it'd more helpful to know if they are from Europe or Asia or US, etc. Because sometimes Kelly takes longer than Birkin or Europe location takes faster then US,...Can't wait to hear all the successful stories while desperately waiting for mine


----------



## QuelleFromage

petpringles said:


> Special Order Rejected just now!!!  Going back to Togo leather rather than Evercolor , still in Anemone but with Gris mouette (rather than Gris perle) handles, strap and interior.   Mrs. PP asking if this combination sounds ok to most...  (I think she's getting frustrated)


Anemone is so pretty on its own, why not just do contrast stitch and interior? But then, I just don't love Mouette. 
Any idea why the Evercolor was rejected? Anemone and Craie is nice too......


----------



## Meta

bertrande said:


> Could have been 9 months 10 days but somehow the process was prolonged. At 10 months 20 days, the SO is ready for collection.  Good luck to all still waiting!


Glad that your SO is finally with you after being held hostage for over a month! Please do share!


----------



## little.bear

Is a Kelly togo sellier going to lose its shape overtime or slouch coz of the nature of the leather? I'm keen to try SO a togo sellier but unsure if it will look soft and slouchy over time? Does anyone else own a togo sellier and can comment about it? I was going to ask you, QF but you've mentioned that you're still waiting to get your bag back [emoji38]


----------



## aosyd

Hi，ladies，I did a SO two weeks ago，after that i was try to find a photo which can show me a little bit idea about the colour combination i choose ，i ordered a kelly sellier in size 28，cherve leather with BGHW，noir with tomate red colour！when i saw this picture i was a little bit shock because it's too red to me，how you guys think？


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

little.bear said:


> Is a Kelly togo sellier going to lose its shape overtime or slouch coz of the nature of the leather? I'm keen to try SO a togo sellier but unsure if it will look soft and slouchy over time? Does anyone else own a togo sellier and can comment about it? I was going to ask you, QF but you've mentioned that you're still waiting to get your bag back [emoji38]


Yep, I haven't carried mine at all really so I cannot say. It is definitely not as rigid as a box sellier but not like a sellier mou either. I think it is a nice happy medium. I'll have it back end of week


----------



## little.bear

QuelleFromage said:


> Yep, I haven't carried mine at all really so I cannot say. It is definitely not as rigid as a box sellier but not like a sellier mou either. I think it is a nice happy medium. I'll have it back end of week



Is sellier mou just meant to look slouchy? 

Yay! Can't wait till you receive yours and share your thoughts on the structure. It's gonna be less stiff compared to epsom for sure. 

I'm going in to place my SO next weekend so hopefully you can go share a photo of yours via  before then for me to make a decision [emoji1]


----------



## QuelleFromage

little.bear said:


> Is sellier mou just meant to look slouchy?
> 
> Yay! Can't wait till you receive yours and share your thoughts on the structure. It's gonna be less stiff compared to epsom for sure.
> 
> I'm going in to place my SO next weekend so hopefully you can go share a photo of yours via  before then for me to make a decision [emoji1]


Sellier mou is missing the double layer that makes sellier stiff, so it's deliberately soft (mou). I've had my bag, I just sent it back for monogram, but I haven't carried it so cannot say how it holds up. I don't post my SOs here but I'll share a pic by PM when it comes, just remind me


----------



## little.bear

QuelleFromage said:


> Sellier mou is missing the double layer that makes sellier stiff, so it's deliberately soft (mou). I've had my bag, I just sent it back for monogram, but I haven't carried it so cannot say how it holds up. I don't post my SOs here but I'll share a pic by PM when it comes, just remind me



Sure! Will definitely pm you end of the week. I was meant to say 'share via PM', not sure how I missed typing it all together! Silly me [emoji38]


----------



## iamyumi

yodaling1 said:


> There are few colors I would pick from togo for the piping - rouge grenat, anemone,blue electric or gris mouette. Out of these I think etain with gris mouette piping will be my favorite combo. The second would be etain with Blue electric piping.
> 
> And I second HonHon's suggestion of picking a stitching in an entirely different color.
> If choose etain with gris mouette - i would pick a light purple stitching such as cyclamen as Hon Hon has suggested as well.
> If choose etain with BE piping - I would go with a blue or pink stitching.
> 
> Good luck on deciding. Please let us know what you have decided and can't wait to see the finish product.


That is really really helpful!! I love the idea of etain with gris mouette piping!! My appointment is today and will definitely have a look at those colours together


----------



## petpringles

QuelleFromage said:


> Anemone is so pretty on its own, why not just do contrast stitch and interior? But then, I just don't love Mouette.
> Any idea why the Evercolor was rejected? Anemone and Craie is nice too......


So frustrated mrs. P was, she didn't even ask why...such a touch and go process indeed QF!!


----------



## petpringles

yodaling1 said:


> why was the anemone/gris perle evercolor rejected? I am curious


yodaling1...we didn't inquire anymore as there were just too many heartbreaking negatives already ... gris m was the closest to gris perle...so we just said..sure, whatever at this point.


----------



## nadineluv

aosyd said:


> Hi，ladies，I did a SO two weeks ago，after that i was try to find a photo which can show me a little bit idea about the colour combination i choose ，i ordered a kelly sellier in size 28，cherve leather with BGHW，noir with tomate red colour！when i saw this picture i was a little bit shock because it's too red to me，how you guys think？



First, congrats on your SO!!
To answer your question, it truly depends on your style. For me that would be too bright. Tomate is a bright red w an orange undertone. I'd prefer rouge casaque but unfortunately that red isn't available.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Why does H bother calling them "special orders" when H rejects almost everything a customer wants?


----------



## petpringles

Madam Bijoux said:


> Why does H bother calling them "special orders" when H rejects almost everything a customer wants?


So true... should be called "special wishes"...and good luck with that!  LOL!


----------



## bagidiotic

Madam Bijoux said:


> Why does H bother calling them "special orders" when H rejects almost everything a customer wants?


Order by us
Special  to them only
They want to reward  loyalties 
But too many  restrictions and choices
Just look at the pathetic  choices  for chèvre 
Apparently  for so only this leather 
I dont feel rewarding  or pampering  or big wow seeing  the list
After qualifying entry to this level 
Lol


----------



## petpringles

bagidiotic said:


> Order by us
> Special  to them only
> They want to reward  loyalties
> But too many  restrictions and choices
> *Just look at the pathetic  choices  for chèvre*
> Apparently  for so only this leather
> I dont feel rewarding  or pampering  or big wow seeing  the list
> After qualifying entry to this level
> Lol


*Just look at the pathetic  choices  for chèvre....bwahahaha!  TRUE!!!*


----------



## Princess D

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG puhhhhllleeeeeez do pink or lime! Both would look awesome and super special unlike typical stitching! I'd love to do LIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just bought the LIME to ETOUPE belt kit as a matter of fact!!! You'll love it!



It's very typical of me, I never do things as planned [emoji23][emoji23] When I sat down and played with the colors, figured etoupe in chèvre is quite dull and my SA strongly advised against choosing , probably coz I was using my etoupe b today as well.  I end up choosing blue paon as main color (somehow as planned) and went with raisin as second color.  Had to choose a stitching which suits both color so I chose blue atoll which still shows on blue paon but not too much contrast as would hurt the eyes.  I also ordered a shorter strap as I find the straps on my other Kelly's a little too long fir my liking.  I hope it turns out fine [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## babybaby2011

I ordered k28 RC/black epsom sellier on Jan/2016 and still waiting until now. I asked my store and they said maybe Paris cancel [emoji24][emoji24].


----------



## ehy12

ehy12 said:


> I placed my SO mid April 2016 and received it mid January 2017...about 8 months.


I ordered a B30 in Ostrich bleu de malte with brushed gold hardware. I am in the U.S.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Princess D said:


> It's very typical of me, I never do things as planned [emoji23][emoji23] When I sat down and played with the colors, figured etoupe in chèvre is quite dull and my SA strongly advised against choosing , probably coz I was using my etoupe b today as well.  I end up choosing blue paon as main color (somehow as planned) and went with raisin as second color.  Had to choose a stitching which suits both color so I chose blue atoll which still shows on blue paon but not too much contrast as would hurt the eyes.  I also ordered a shorter strap as I find the straps on my other Kelly's a little too long fir my liking.  I hope it turns out fine [emoji15][emoji15]
> View attachment 3678705


Ohhhh that sounds amazing actually... BA stitching on BP will be amazing dear!!!  I'm v happy u stuck with chevre option as this leather is absolutely the best!!! You did K28 sellier??? what hw???


----------



## LadyCupid

Princess D said:


> It's very typical of me, I never do things as planned [emoji23][emoji23] When I sat down and played with the colors, figured etoupe in chèvre is quite dull and my SA strongly advised against choosing , probably coz I was using my etoupe b today as well.  I end up choosing blue paon as main color (somehow as planned) and went with raisin as second color.  Had to choose a stitching which suits both color so I chose blue atoll which still shows on blue paon but not too much contrast as would hurt the eyes.  I also ordered a shorter strap as I find the straps on my other Kelly's a little too long fir my liking.  I hope it turns out fine [emoji15][emoji15]
> View attachment 3678705


I love etoupe color overall but I agree somehow on chevre the color becomes dull/darker. I don't know how to describe it. I prefer etoupe in Togo or epsom. 

I can't wait to see how yours turn out to be! Have not heard from anyone choosing this combo as of yet. Will be so so fun. May I as if it is a K25 or 28 and retourne or sellier?


----------



## LadyCupid

Madam Bijoux said:


> Why does H bother calling them "special orders" when H rejects almost everything a customer wants?


Good question!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Pic courtesty of #styledbyshishi

SO constance with raisin epsom and gris perle interior.


----------



## nik145

yodaling1 said:


> I found one. Pic credit to IG account @vintageadore. Similar to yours except colors are reversed. I think it is a nice combo and great with the contrast stiching.



Thanks for for the image.  I hope that it will get approved by Paris.


----------



## LadyCupid

aosyd said:


> Hi，ladies，I did a SO two weeks ago，after that i was try to find a photo which can show me a little bit idea about the colour combination i choose ，i ordered a kelly sellier in size 28，cherve leather with BGHW，noir with tomate red colour！when i saw this picture i was a little bit shock because it's too red to me，how you guys think？


I have the same opinion as nadineluv has mentioned. But do not worry or jump to conclusion yet until it arrives. You will never know until you see the actual bag when it comes. You may actually fall head over feet when you see it so just stay with your first instinct.


----------



## joanneminnie

Can we ask our SAs to check the status of the SO?


----------



## EmileH

I don't know which thread to post on, but information for anyone who placed their order in Paris: My SA was able to check while I was there. My order that I placed in early November is in process. Their best estimate was late summer versus early fall.


----------



## hopiko

pcil said:


> Unfortunately the SM left! We have a new one for about a year now. So this SO must be at least from 2 yrs ago. Here's more outside pics. It's so hard to capture the colors and doesn't help that it's been raining here since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3670604
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670605
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670606


This is gorgeous!  I am guessing capucine and 5p pink....looks too dark to be confetti!  Either way, wonderful bag, congrats!


----------



## Princess D

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ohhhh that sounds amazing actually... BA stitching on BP will be amazing dear!!!  I'm v happy u stuck with chevre option as this leather is absolutely the best!!! You did K28 sellier??? what hw???



I did k25 sellier as I always wanted one but hate epsom leather.  [emoji13][emoji13] brushed gold hardware as it's only available through SO [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## Princess D

yodaling1 said:


> I love etoupe color overall but I agree somehow on chevre the color becomes dull/darker. I don't know how to describe it. I prefer etoupe in Togo or epsom.
> 
> I can't wait to see how yours turn out to be! Have not heard from anyone choosing this combo as of yet. Will be so so fun. May I as if it is a K25 or 28 and retourne or sellier?



It's k25 sellier.  I never thought my one and only SO would be this color way but since I have my heart set on chèvre and the choice is so limited, I sorta try to be creative.  I knew all the way I wanted blue paon or something green so I just had to pick a secondary color to go with it.  Can't wait [emoji51][emoji51][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## bagidiotic

joanneminnie said:


> Can we ask our SAs to check the status of the SO?


Yes  you can
However  its always the standard  answers
Still in system 
Still in process of  making


----------



## Anchanel79

aosyd said:


> Hi，ladies，I did a SO two weeks ago，after that i was try to find a photo which can show me a little bit idea about the colour combination i choose ，i ordered a kelly sellier in size 28，cherve leather with BGHW，noir with tomate red colour！when i saw this picture i was a little bit shock because it's too red to me，how you guys think？


We did the same color SO. As first I was going to do by SO noir and BH but I changed my mind and did B25 noir with Rouge tomate piping, stiching, and lining. Can't wait to see how ours SO will turn out.


----------



## AvrilShower

pretty99 said:


> Here to share with u guys my new acquisition from my home store, I had several SO ordered but still no where to be seen, so my SA felt kinda bad and whip out this beauty to end my graving for the moment~~ can't say no to this baby! K28 trench/Bleu paon Epsom sellier with Permabrass HW~ love it and it's my first K28! (But i'm still waiting for the one I ordered though~~~)
> View attachment 3669310
> View attachment 3669311
> 
> Can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics~



Gorgeous bag!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Princess D

I ordered mine last night and was told at least 12 months.  SA mentioned those ordered last year has not arrived yet.  Slightly off topic but I was requested to place a deposit which is more than 50% of current price.  She mentioned it's because I must take it since it's my color combo .. but it's not what I read here.  She mentioned it's a rule for Hong Kong and Macau.  Anyone has similar experience?  Honestly I was slightly caught off guard as paying around USD7000 in advance without knowing arrival date is not so cool....


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tonkamama

Princess D said:


> I ordered mine last night and was told at least 12 months.  SA mentioned those ordered last year has not arrived yet.  Slightly off topic but I was requested to place a deposit which is more than 50% of current price.  She mentioned it's because I must take it since it's my color combo .. but it's not what I read here.  She mentioned it's a rule for Hong Kong and Macau.  Anyone has similar experience?  Honestly I was slightly caught off guard as paying around USD7000 in advance without knowing arrival date is not so cool....



Yes a member just posted here... #2100
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-140#post-31258879


----------



## AvrilShower

So it has been year and half. I made this order on Nov 3 2015 and it arrived in store this week. I am over the moon! Have been working like the horse in the past half year, didn't buy any thing! Today I am out of control. I have to share my happiness with everyone! Good luck to all of you here! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AvrilShower said:


> So it has been year and half. I made this order on Nov 3 2015 and it arrived in store this week. I am over the moon! Have been working like the horse in the past half year, didn't buy any thing! Today I am out of control. I have to share my happiness with everyone! Good luck to all of you here! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679962


OMG congrats she's beautiful!!! What are the specs dear!!!! Graphite/rose tyrien K28????
CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG congrats she's beautiful!!! What are the specs dear!!!! Graphite/rose tyrien K28????
> CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you!!!
It is for sure epsom 28 kelly BGHW. 
I am sure the grey color is Etain but I am not 100% sure about the red now. Could be RC. 
The contrast looks more obvious in pics as the camera always enhance the difference .


----------



## EmileH

AvrilShower said:


> Thank you!!!
> It is for sure epsom 28 kelly BGHW.
> I am sure the grey color is Etain but I am not 100% sure about the red now. Could be RC.
> The contrast looks more obvious in pics as the camera always enhance the difference .



Congratulations! It's beautiful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AvrilShower said:


> Thank you!!!
> It is for sure epsom 28 kelly BGHW.
> I am sure the grey color is Etain but I am not 100% sure about the red now. Could be RC.
> The contrast looks more obvious in pics as the camera always enhance the difference .


You don't remember??? hahahaha Been that long huh hahahah Poor thing.


----------



## AvrilShower

Israeli_Flava said:


> You don't remember??? hahahaha Been that long huh hahahah Poor thing.



I should write a note next time [emoji24]
I only put the appt into my calendar when I made the SO. So I can find when I made it. Didn't realize I should write my order down after... 
During the 1.5 years wait, I bought 5 other b and k... to be honest I completely forgot about this order until my SA called me [emoji80][emoji80]
SO is really a mystery game!


----------



## PIPET83

Great News, i place another SO. [emoji108][emoji108]i picked B40 clemance sage exterior and raisin interior with raisin piping. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji120][emoji108] waitting will start.. i already have one pneding, B40 epsom jaune dor with blue paon interior and pipping with Permabras.


----------



## arlv8500

Princess D said:


> It's very typical of me, I never do things as planned [emoji23][emoji23] When I sat down and played with the colors, figured etoupe in chèvre is quite dull and my SA strongly advised against choosing , probably coz I was using my etoupe b today as well.  I end up choosing blue paon as main color (somehow as planned) and went with raisin as second color.  Had to choose a stitching which suits both color so I chose blue atoll which still shows on blue paon but not too much contrast as would hurt the eyes.  I also ordered a shorter strap as I find the straps on my other Kelly's a little too long fir my liking.  I hope it turns out fine [emoji15][emoji15]
> View attachment 3678705



these two colours look great together!


----------



## ?uestions

.


----------



## bagidiotic

AvrilShower said:


> So it has been year and half. I made this order on Nov 3 2015 and it arrived in store this week. I am over the moon! Have been working like the horse in the past half year, didn't buy any thing! Today I am out of control. I have to share my happiness with everyone! Good luck to all of you here! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679962


Yipeeeeee hooray 
She's  beautiful


----------



## Kkho

AvrilShower said:


> Thank you!!!
> It is for sure epsom 28 kelly BGHW.
> I am sure the grey color is Etain but I am not 100% sure about the red now. Could be RC.
> The contrast looks more obvious in pics as the camera always enhance the difference .



Hi avrilshower! 
I'm so happy and relieved when I saw your bag. I've been wondering whether I made a mistake with mine as my sister kept harping on the fact that my bag will look too busy ie. with side paneling and handle constrast as I also did Epsom k28. But I love love your bag! Congratulations. Can't wait to get mine now.


----------



## LovEmAll

AvrilShower said:


> So it has been year and half. I made this order on Nov 3 2015 and it arrived in store this week. I am over the moon! Have been working like the horse in the past half year, didn't buy any thing! Today I am out of control. I have to share my happiness with everyone! Good luck to all of you here! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679962



Congrats!  She's a beauty.  There's something so special about bicolor Ks [emoji7]


----------



## Sunset Blvd

AvrilShower said:


> So it has been year and half. I made this order on Nov 3 2015 and it arrived in store this week. I am over the moon! Have been working like the horse in the past half year, didn't buy any thing! Today I am out of control. I have to share my happiness with everyone! Good luck to all of you here! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679962



Oh my gosh, I'm dying. This make my heart jumps. Just wow!


----------



## joanneminnie

bagidiotic said:


> Yes  you can
> However  its always the standard  answers
> Still in system
> Still in process of  making



Thank you dear bagidiotic, I have been patiently waiting for my two SOs to show up! Just hope they don't get cancelled [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

joanneminnie said:


> Thank you dear bagidiotic, I have been patiently waiting for my two SOs to show up! Just hope they don't get cancelled [emoji38][emoji38]


Don't worry
If your store really  submitted  your requests they will come
There's  no  reason for cancellation  from Paris
I am doing  my  15th so
Shortest wait 7mths 
Longest  wait  26 mths


----------



## replayii

bagidiotic said:


> Don't worry
> If your store really  submitted  your requests they will come
> There's  no  reason for cancellation  from Paris
> I am doing  my  15th so
> Shortest wait 7mths
> Longest  wait  26 mths





AvrilShower said:


> So it has been year and half. I made this order on Nov 3 2015 and it arrived in store this week. I am over the moon! Have been working like the horse in the past half year, didn't buy any thing! Today I am out of control. I have to share my happiness with everyone! Good luck to all of you here! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679962



This really gives me hope, I'm SO was placed around the same time, it's been a year and half. Seeing so many people getting their SOS done in less than a year, I was going to give up almost


----------



## HerLuv

bagidiotic said:


> Don't worry
> If your store really  submitted  your requests they will come
> There's  no  reason for cancellation  from Paris
> I am doing  my  15th so
> Shortest wait 7mths
> Longest  wait  26 mths



Your are indeed the queen of SO bagidiotic!!! All 15 of them came? Mine is at 2.5 yr. ready to give up hope.


----------



## Monique1004

I have my very 1st SO app. This afternoon. I was so excited couldn't sleep well last night.  I'm thinking Birkin 30 Etoupe with Pink/Red contrast color with contrast stitching with BGHW. I like how Etoupe looks in Togo leather but I'd like to do Chevre for my SO. Doesn't Etoupe look more grey & dull in Chevre? Will it look weird to have darker red/pick to have a contrast stitch on Etoupe, or should I do liter pink instead? I didn't see many bags with darker color contrast stitch.


----------



## LovEmAll

Monique1004 said:


> I have my very 1st SO app. This afternoon. I was so excited couldn't sleep well last night.  I'm thinking Birkin 30 Etoupe with Pink/Red contrast color with contrast stitching with BGHW. I like how Etoupe looks in Togo leather but I'd like to do Chevre for my SO. Doesn't Etoupe look more grey & dull in Chevre? Will it look weird to have darker red/pick to have a contrast stitch on Etoupe, or should I do liter pink instead? I didn't see many bags with darker color contrast stitch.


Congrats!  How exciting 
I find that etoupe in chevre is more brown actually than gray.  Here are some pics of etoupe in chevre in a kelly wallet from the chevre thread:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/all-forms-of-chevre-pics-only.412127/page-3#post-10508618
My understanding is that for contrast SOs, you have to use the same leathers.  If you are going to do a contrast color with chevre, your only option for a red color is rouge tomate, which is also in chevre.  If you do togo, you can do capuccine and vermillion.  Have you taken a look at the color charts to help you out for the choices in leather?  Here are the charts someone else posted earlier in the thread.  I thought I saw someone's SO with etoupe and maybe rouge grenat (maybe it was etain) in one of the SO threads...I can't seem to find it now, but if I do I will send you the link so you can get an idea of what the bag will look like.  Congrats again!


----------



## BirkinLover77

AvrilShower said:


> So it has been year and half. I made this order on Nov 3 2015 and it arrived in store this week. I am over the moon! Have been working like the horse in the past half year, didn't buy any thing! Today I am out of control. I have to share my happiness with everyone! Good luck to all of you here! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679962


Wow, Beautiful SO! The color combo spectacular! Congratulations


----------



## bagidiotic

Princess D said:


> It's very typical of me, I never do things as planned [emoji23][emoji23] When I sat down and played with the colors, figured etoupe in chèvre is quite dull and my SA strongly advised against choosing , probably coz I was using my etoupe b today as well.  I end up choosing blue paon as main color (somehow as planned) and went with raisin as second color.  Had to choose a stitching which suits both color so I chose blue atoll which still shows on blue paon but not too much contrast as would hurt the eyes.  I also ordered a shorter strap as I find the straps on my other Kelly's a little too long fir my liking.  I hope it turns out fine [emoji15][emoji15]
> View attachment 3678705


It's gonna be  beautiful


----------



## LadyCupid

saw more special order pictures from instagram to help those who needs visualization. I am assuming these are all from FW2016 Special order period. 

First one is BE with gris mouette epsom with contrast stiching. Pic courtesty of @orangeministry IG account



Secondly, azalea with craie and contrast stiching, GHW. Pic courtesy of @hermesbrands IG


----------



## LadyCupid

...


----------



## LadyCupid

..


----------



## LadyCupid

...


----------



## LadyCupid

pcil said:


> Unfortunately the SM left! We have a new one for about a year now. So this SO must be at least from 2 yrs ago. Here's more outside pics. It's so hard to capture the colors and doesn't help that it's been raining here since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3670604
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670605
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670606


After looking at few HSS combos from the internet, I am wondering if this might be rose candy with orange poppy.


----------



## LadyCupid

Monique1004 said:


> I have my very 1st SO app. This afternoon. I was so excited couldn't sleep well last night.  I'm thinking Birkin 30 Etoupe with Pink/Red contrast color with contrast stitching with BGHW. I like how Etoupe looks in Togo leather but I'd like to do Chevre for my SO. Doesn't Etoupe look more grey & dull in Chevre? Will it look weird to have darker red/pick to have a contrast stitch on Etoupe, or should I do liter pink instead? I didn't see many bags with darker color contrast stitch.



If you are firm with chevre for etoupe, there is only 1 red family you could choose which is rouge grenat. There is no other choice unfortunately. Maybe you can go into the store and see the leather swatches and decide if this combo works for you. Good luck deciding. 

This is not really in chevre or etoupe but maybe it can help you to visualize? It is etain and rouge grenate epsom. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-did-yours-take.797364/page-240#post-30580627


----------



## LadyCupid

Monique1004 said:


> I have my very 1st SO app. This afternoon. I was so excited couldn't sleep well last night.  I'm thinking Birkin 30 Etoupe with Pink/Red contrast color with contrast stitching with BGHW. I like how Etoupe looks in Togo leather but I'd like to do Chevre for my SO. Doesn't Etoupe look more grey & dull in Chevre? Will it look weird to have darker red/pick to have a contrast stitch on Etoupe, or should I do liter pink instead? I didn't see many bags with darker color contrast stitch.


I actually found this wallet picture as reference. Maybe try imagine those reds are rouge grenat instead and see if you like that combo in chevre.


----------



## LadyCupid

..


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LadyCupid

----


----------



## LadyCupid

---


----------



## tonkamama

Monique1004 said:


> I have my very 1st SO app. This afternoon. I was so excited couldn't sleep well last night.  I'm thinking Birkin 30 Etoupe with Pink/Red contrast color with contrast stitching with BGHW. I like how Etoupe looks in Togo leather but I'd like to do Chevre for my SO. Doesn't Etoupe look more grey & dull in Chevre? Will it look weird to have darker red/pick to have a contrast stitch on Etoupe, or should I do liter pink instead? I didn't see many bags with darker color contrast stitch.


Here is a SO Etoupe in Chèvre ...

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-78#post-30707062

Kelly wallet ...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-78#post-30706657

Another Etoupe Chèvre Birkin under day light...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-hermes-in-action.917931/page-2131#post-31283953


----------



## AvrilShower

The waiting is not fun. Good luck to you!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

yodaling1 said:


> If you are firm with chevre for etoupe, there is only 1 red family you could choose which is rouge grenat. There is no other choice unfortunately. Maybe you can go into the store and see the leather swatches and decide if this combo works for you. Good luck deciding.
> 
> This is not really in chevre or etoupe but maybe it can help you to visualize? It is etain and rouge grenate epsom.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-did-yours-take.797364/page-240#post-30580627



I don't think rouge grenate is available in chevre.  Rouge tomate is. 

I am still trying to find the pic of the etoupe with red piping for more visualization that someone posted a while back.


----------



## LovEmAll

Here's the one is the one I was thinking about....turns out it's epsom etain and rouge grenat.  Similar-ish except yours would be a brighter red.  I'm not sure how etain in epsom compares to etoupe chevre though. Hope this helps!



luxuryphile said:


> Just picked this baby up . It's etain and rouge grenat in Epsom with bghw!! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453703
> View attachment 3453704


----------



## LadyCupid

LovEmAll said:


> I don't think rouge grenate is available in chevre.  Rouge tomate is.
> 
> I am still trying to find the pic of the etoupe with red piping for more visualization that someone posted a while back.


You are right. Thank you for correcting me. For some reason i saw rouge tomate and written rouge grenat instead. So sorry for the error.


----------



## LovEmAll

yodaling1 said:


> You are right. Thank you for correcting me. For some reason i saw rouge tomate and written rouge grenat instead. So sorry for the error.



No prob at all dear.  I wish rouge grenat was offered...it is such a pretty red right? [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Does anyone have a pic of blue hydra with raisin paon or saphir? 
Why do I get the feeling that I am going to wind up with togo- I love chevre but not the color choices...


----------



## Monique1004

yodaling1 said:


> If you are firm with chevre for etoupe, there is only 1 red family you could choose which is rouge grenat. There is no other choice unfortunately. Maybe you can go into the store and see the leather swatches and decide if this combo works for you. Good luck deciding.
> 
> This is not really in chevre or etoupe but maybe it can help you to visualize? It is etain and rouge grenate epsom.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-did-yours-take.797364/page-240#post-30580627





tonkamama said:


> Here is a SO Etoupe in Chèvre ...



Thank you for all the help, sweet fellow TPFers!
I decided on a Birkin 30 in chèvre in etoupe with rouge tomate contrast lining, stitching & piping with BGHW. It's not really my favorite red but I really wanted chèvre option so no other choice. It would be my first chèvre bag. I was also told the SO Birkin get done faster than Kelly for some reason so very excited. I can't wait...


----------



## pcil

yodaling1 said:


> After looking at few HSS combos from the internet, I am wondering if this might be rose candy with orange poppy.



Do you have pic of rose candy? I tried to google it but can't find any rose candy pic.


----------



## boboxu

yodaling1 said:


> After looking at few HSS combos from the internet, I am wondering if this might be rose candy with orange poppy.


Looks like orange poppy and rose tea. I love the size and the leather, it's so beautiful


----------



## LadyCupid

pcil said:


> Do you have pic of rose candy? I tried to google it but can't find any rose candy pic.


Hope these helps. What do you think?


----------



## allure244

BBC said:


> Does anyone have a pic of blue hydra with raisin paon or saphir?
> Why do I get the feeling that I am going to wind up with togo- I love chevre but not the color choices...



I believe this purse is blue sapphire and blue hydra chèvre, if I'm not mistaken. From #vintagedolls


----------



## LadyCupid

allure244 said:


> I believe this purse is blue sapphire and blue hydra chèvre, if I'm not mistaken. From #vintagedolls
> 
> View attachment 3682189


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase.886190/page-1444#post-31164331 Here is another photo. She is also a member of TPF.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> Does anyone have a pic of blue hydra with raisin paon or saphir?
> Why do I get the feeling that I am going to wind up with togo- I love chevre but not the color choices...


Pics courtesy of *@wjenga* from IG

She has a blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior and paon stitching.







Here is another picture I have saved. It is a sapphire chevre exterior with blue paon interior and blue paon stitching.





This one is hydra/malachite but i thought it will help you to get a feel of how hydra/paon will look as i think they have similar effects. Pics courtesy of @ruelamode





From @luxlexicon. This is mentioned as Hydra/Paon. Now I wonder if the above bag is actually hydra/paon too.


----------



## Meta

yodaling1 said:


> Pics courtesy of *@wjenga* from IG
> 
> She has a blue hydra chevre with blue paon interior and paon stitching.
> View attachment 3682237
> View attachment 3682238
> View attachment 3682239
> View attachment 3682240
> View attachment 3682241
> 
> 
> Here is another picture I have saved. It is a sapphire chevre exterior with blue paon interior and blue paon stitching.
> View attachment 3682247
> 
> View attachment 3682248
> 
> 
> @ladyherme


wjenga on IG is also a TPF member @SugarMama. She posted her pics here.


----------



## audreylita

December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.


----------



## Hermezzy

AvrilShower said:


> So it has been year and half. I made this order on Nov 3 2015 and it arrived in store this week. I am over the moon! Have been working like the horse in the past half year, didn't buy any thing! Today I am out of control. I have to share my happiness with everyone! Good luck to all of you here! [emoji253][emoji253][emoji126][emoji126]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679962


WOW!! Absolute stunner of a bag...incredible choice! Congrats!


----------



## pcil

yodaling1 said:


> Hope these helps. What do you think?



Thank you! That seems brighter than the pink in my k25. I think my pink is closest to the boise de rose. It's very pale.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Thank you thank you so much!!!! These help quite a lot! [emoji8][emoji254][emoji1360]


----------



## LadyCupid

pcil said:


> Thank you! That seems brighter than the pink in my k25. I think my pink is closest to the boise de rose. It's very pale.


As boboxu has mentioned, rose tea is a high possibility too.


----------



## boboxu

audreylita said:


> December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.


Oh no that's a horrible incident and I was shocked that they didn't even replace/or follow up on another one for you


----------



## Nahreen

audreylita said:


> December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.



I think that is unacceptable behaviour of a store. They should have been mortified at their mistake and done everything they could to resolve the matter smoothly and quickly.


----------



## bagidiotic

audreylita said:


> December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.


We're  always  at their mercy 
Mentally Tired at times


----------



## westcoastgal

audreylita said:


> December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.


This is unacceptable.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

audreylita said:


> December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.


This kind of treatment really hurts my head (and heart, for you). After the way I was treated when I had a skunky Birkin by the then, since fired, SM... nothing really surprises me at H. Unfortunately. (((hugs)))


----------



## bagidiotic

Israeli_Flava said:


> This kind of treatment really hurts my head (and heart, for you). After the way I was treated when I had a skunky Birkin by the then, since fired, SM... nothing really surprises me at H. Unfortunately. (((hugs)))


You're  formidable if
Sm got fired!!!!
Bravo 
and you didn't fill in the  vacancy? 
Hahaaaaaa


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> You're  formidable if
> Sm got fired!!!!
> Bravo
> and you didn't fill in the  vacancy?
> Hahaaaaaa


He did not get fired because of me, but when he was finally gone... I got all warm and giggled with glee hahahahaha
He works at Burberry now hahahahahahah Ew. hahahhahaah BUH BYYYYYYEEEEEE!
I can't work at h, I would end up broke and homeless, living inside my orange boxes and holding tight to my SOs! hahahaha


----------



## tonkamama

audreylita said:


> December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.



Wow  How can they accidentally sold your SO without Manager's approval?  Didn't everything need to go thru the internal "process"?

Hi audreylita.. so sorry but please let me give you a


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> Wow  How can they accidentally sold your SO without Manager's approval?  Didn't everything need to go thru the internal "process"?
> 
> Hi audreylita.. so sorry but please let me give you a


Sometimes SO arrives at the boutique with no sheet to identify who ordered it or paperwork gets "lost"... then SA sells. So I've been told.... When mine arrived in Bellagio... it had a detail sheet taped to box with my details.


----------



## grapegravity

tonkamama said:


> Wow  How can they accidentally sold your SO without Manager's approval?  Didn't everything need to go thru the internal "process"?
> 
> Hi audreylita.. so sorry but please let me give you a





Israeli_Flava said:


> Sometimes SO arrives at the boutique with no sheet to identify who ordered it or paperwork gets "lost"... then SA sells. So I've been told.... When mine arrived in Bellagio... it had a detail sheet taped to box with my details.



From my experience yesterday with picking up the SO, I took a good look at the labels on orange box.  My SA indicated that there's no customer name or even bag color on the label of SO box.  All mine said was "Kelly II Veau Epsom" and it had some serial number and QR code.  They had to open the box upon arrival to find out the bag color and specs and match it to the SO owner (if there's one).


----------



## audreylita

The manager asked me not to say anything at the time which I honored but he no longer works at Hermes.  I had flown up to NY for the day to specifically pay for and pick up the bag, only to be told upon arrival that my kelly had been sold.  The excuse was there was a new employee who saw the bag on a shelf and didn't know it was a special order.  I've heard stories of SO's being sold to celebs or very wealthy clients only to have the original person who'd ordered the bag told some story about why their bag was gone.  It's possible that's what happened with me.  I'll never know.  Regardless nothing was ever done to compensate my loss.

My name was definitely on the box.  Pretty much everyone in that boutique knew who I was, I was in that store all the time.


----------



## cavluv

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sometimes SO arrives at the boutique with no sheet to identify who ordered it or paperwork gets "lost"... then SA sells. So I've been told.... When mine arrived in Bellagio... it had a detail sheet taped to box with my details.





grapegravity said:


> From my experience yesterday with picking up the SO, I took a good look at the labels on orange box.  My SA indicated that there's no customer name or even bag color on the label of SO box.  All mine said was "Kelly II Veau Epsom" and it had some serial number and QR code.  They had to open the box upon arrival to find out the bag color and specs and match it to the SO owner (if there's one).



This gives me anxiety just reading it 
I know H has their own way of doing absolutely everything but hard to imagine that SOs aren't particularly labeled as such. Just have to trust and believe...as with many great things in life.


----------



## tonkamama

Thanks IF and grapegravity for the info...

Interesting, but I am sure there should be ways to verify SO orders that have arrived without paper works.  It's a Special Order bag by "customer" with names after all.

BTW grapegravity, congrats on your beautiful SO RC K28, she is so pretty .




Israeli_Flava said:


> Sometimes SO arrives at the boutique with no sheet to identify who ordered it or paperwork gets "lost"... then SA sells. So I've been told.... When mine arrived in Bellagio... it had a detail sheet taped to box with my details.





grapegravity said:


> From my experience yesterday with picking up the SO, I took a good look at the labels on orange box.  My SA indicated that there's no customer name or even bag color on the label of SO box.  All mine said was "Kelly II Veau Epsom" and it had some serial number and QR code.  They had to open the box upon arrival to find out the bag color and specs and match it to the SO owner (if there's one).


----------



## QuelleFromage

audreylita said:


> The manager asked me not to say anything at the time which I honored but he no longer works at Hermes.  I had flown up to NY for the day to specifically pay for and pick up the bag, only to be told upon arrival that my kelly had been sold.  The excuse was there was a new employee who saw the bag on a shelf and didn't know it was a special order.  I've heard stories of SO's being sold to celebs or very wealthy clients only to have the original person who'd ordered the bag told some story about why their bag was gone.  It's possible that's what happened with me.  I'll never know.  Regardless nothing was ever done to compensate my loss.
> 
> My name was definitely on the box.  Pretty much everyone in that boutique knew who I was, I was in that store all the time.



This is awful. I would press them, hard. When it appeared that my 2015 SO had disappeared (it basically got stuck between departing and arriving SMs) I was given another SP slot immediately (which was honored even when the first bag reappeared). If your replacement order is really NOT in the system you should have another put in now for this round. 
I mean...you're audreylita! H owes you!!

And they do label SO boxes. It took me a month to get to Paris for the last bag and it was kept very, very safe, in a store that I do not consider a particularly friendly one. I'm so shocked this happened to you.


----------



## pcil

audreylita said:


> The manager asked me not to say anything at the time which I honored but he no longer works at Hermes.  I had flown up to NY for the day to specifically pay for and pick up the bag, only to be told upon arrival that my kelly had been sold.  The excuse was there was a new employee who saw the bag on a shelf and didn't know it was a special order.  I've heard stories of SO's being sold to celebs or very wealthy clients only to have the original person who'd ordered the bag told some story about why their bag was gone.  It's possible that's what happened with me.  I'll never know.  Regardless nothing was ever done to compensate my loss.
> 
> My name was definitely on the box.  Pretty much everyone in that boutique knew who I was, I was in that store all the time.



Sorry this happened to you! I can't believe the store did not try to compensate you  and for the manager to ask you not to say anything?! Ugh!!

When my first SO came, my old SA was fired so I was working with a new SA. She said it came without a name and they were only able to figure out it's mine because I asked it to be heat stamped when I ordered and it just happened that I was asking about it to my new SA!


----------



## grapegravity

cavluv said:


> This gives me anxiety just reading it
> I know H has their own way of doing absolutely everything but hard to imagine that SOs aren't particularly labeled as such. Just have to trust and believe...as with many great things in life.





tonkamama said:


> Thanks IF and grapegravity for the info...
> 
> Interesting, but I am sure there should be ways to verify SO orders that have arrived without paper works.  It's a Special Order bag by "customer" with names after all.
> 
> BTW grapegravity, congrats on your beautiful SO RC K28, she is so pretty .



I think in my case, since I'm not the original SO owner they probably removed the confidential info on the box prior offering it to me.  They did leave all the other labels on there to make me feel special since its my first SO and I really appreciated this small gesture. 

And thanks tonkamama, I'm so blessed to have her~


----------



## nadineluv

audreylita said:


> December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.



Ok this really upsets me!! How could they sell your SO?!?! That is unreal and wrong! I'm not surprised that they said they reordered the same specs and most likely didn't. [emoji36]


----------



## EmileH

Audreylita that's just incredibly awful. I'm so sorry. I think that would break my Hermes addiction for good. 

Quelle fromage thank goodness you posted that your bag was handled well in Paris or I would be worried now. 

Honestly, since I'm boring and don't choose anything terribly out of the ordinary I think this will be my one and only SO. I just pray it arrives safely.


----------



## mp4

carlinha said:


> yayyyyy!!!  finally!  congrats *mp4*, i know you have had so many disappointments with previous SOs... do you care to share the specs of this one which finally came?
> !



Sorry for the delay!  I was busy and finally broke her out of the box!  30 etain/GM BPHW

Grrr photo too large.  Will post in a few


----------



## mp4




----------



## mp4

grapegravity said:


> I think in my case, since I'm not the original SO owner they probably removed the confidential info on the box prior offering it to me.  They did leave all the other labels on there to make me feel special since its my first SO and I really appreciated this small gesture.
> 
> And thanks tonkamama, I'm so blessed to have her~



I've been told numerous times by my store that they do not know who's bag it is until they open it, so I don't think there was any information on the box for them to deal with.

Your bag is fab!  Enjoy it!


----------



## bagidiotic

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115


Very nice  combo of neutrals 
Finally got this beauty 
Congrats


----------



## nadineluv

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115



Oh my!!!! She is stunning!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## EmileH

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115



Wow! Very elegant. Congratulations! I can tell from your decor as well that you have exquisite taste. Enjoy!


----------



## AvrilShower

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115



Elegant bag! How long did you wait? Congrats!!!


----------



## AvrilShower

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  She's a beauty.  There's something so special about bicolor Ks [emoji7]



Thank you! It is a lot fun to make a bicolor.


----------



## Ladybug^^

mp4 said:


> I've been told numerous times by my store that they do not know who's bag it is until they open it, so I don't think there was any information on the box for them to deal with.
> 
> Your bag is fab!  Enjoy it!


From what I know that they totally know whose bag it is since all special order have order # and they been notified when it was shipped from Paris


----------



## LovEmAll

audreylita said:


> December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.



I'm so sorry this happened to you.  It's so wrong.  I hope they get their act together and remedy this situation for you.



Israeli_Flava said:


> I can't work at h, I would end up broke and homeless, living inside my orange boxes and holding tight to my SOs! hahahaha



This cracked me up! Orange box house


----------



## QuelleFromage

Ladybug^^ said:


> From what I know that they totally know whose bag it is since all special order have order # and they been notified when it was shipped from Paris


My craftsman told me that they know who the bag is for by name even while making it. The bags are definitely marked on the outside of the box as I had to harass my SA to open the box and text me pictures once my bag arrived.


----------



## mp4

bagidiotic said:


> Very nice  combo of neutrals
> Finally got this beauty
> Congrats



Thank you dear!  Finally happy!



nadineluv said:


> Oh my!!!! She is stunning!!!! Congrats!!!!!!



Thank you!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Wow! Very elegant. Congratulations! I can tell from your decor as well that you have exquisite taste. Enjoy!



Thank you for the kind words dear!



AvrilShower said:


> Elegant bag! How long did you wait? Congrats!!!



About 11 months.  Thanks!



QuelleFromage said:


> My craftsman told me that they know who the bag is for by name even while making it. The bags are definitely marked on the outside of the box as I had to harass my SA to open the box and text me pictures once my bag arrived.



I guess my store doesn't know.  All 4 of my SOs were opened before I saw them.  This newest one has a sticker on the box (weird) but my name was not on it.  The mysteries of H!


----------



## VickyB

mp4 said:


> I've been told numerous times by my store that they do not know who's bag it is until they open it, so I don't think there was any information on the box for them to deal with.
> 
> Your bag is fab!  Enjoy it!



All my SOs have been shrink wrapped in plastic when presented to me - opened for the 1st time by me. Paper work identifying me as the recipient has always been attached on the top of the box.  The plot thickens!


----------



## QuelleFromage

VickyB said:


> All my SOs have been shrink wrapped in plastic when presented to me - opened for the 1st time by me. Paper work identifying me as the recipient has always been attached on the top of the box.  The plot thickens!


We will never know,. It's Hermès. If H were a romantic partner it would have read all the books about being unpredictable and swallowed them whole!


----------



## Kkho

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115



This is so so gorgeous! Great choice of neutrals. Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## Kkho

audreylita said:


> December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.



I'm so sorry this happened to you. I would have been so so angry and upset. I hope the store has compensated you in other ways.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Exactly I once saw the paper outside of SO it was clearly mark customer name and acct
Also they used an confirmation # as order as reference #
like now I already know my confirmation # on the SO I just placed


QuelleFromage said:


> My craftsman told me that they know who the bag is for by name even while making it. The bags are definitely marked on the outside of the box as I had to harass my SA to open the box and text me pictures once my bag arrived.


----------



## grapegravity

mp4 said:


> I've been told numerous times by my store that they do not know who's bag it is until they open it, so I don't think there was any information on the box for them to deal with.
> 
> Your bag is fab!  Enjoy it!


Thank you!  Your SO is beautiful!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Serva1

audreylita said:


> December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.



This is a real nightmare, cannot imagine your disappointment and frankly without compensation this would have destroyed my loyalty to the brand, especially if it would have been my first SO.


----------



## Serva1

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115



Lovely neutral combo! Congrats mp4 [emoji92]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bertrande

bagidiotic said:


> We're  always  at their mercy
> Mentally Tired at times



It so is!  Very draining and exhausting at times.



audreylita said:


> I've heard stories of SO's being sold to celebs or very wealthy clients only to have the original person who'd ordered the bag told some story about why their bag was gone.  It's possible that's what happened with me.  I'll never know.



That was what I feared when my SO was not released - I had to keep asking my SA if he had been sold to someone else as there was no (to me) conceivable reason why they would not release it the moment it had come in.

Speaking of pre-opening the boxes before the clients arrive, mine came shrink-wrapped but my SA made a casual off the cuff remark that implied the SAs had already pre-opened and seen the bag.  So I wouldn't assume that shrink-wrapped boxes meant it had not been previously opened at the store.


----------



## suziez

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115


sooooo sophisticated and gorgeous........love it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115


*D!!! I totally love it!!! Turned out PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## obsessedwhermes

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115



Congrats! The colour combination is wonderful! Beautiful bag!!


----------



## carlinha

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115



Pure elegance!!!!  Congrats on this beauty MP4 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mp4

audreylita said:


> December 2014 I went into the boutique to pick up my special order.  I was so excited and was put into that little room.  A little time passed and the manager came in and said oops, they had accidentally sold it to someone else.  I asked them to reorder the exact same bag for me and I was assured the order had gone through.  But no one has ever been able to check on it and it's way too long so I'm guessing the order was never really put it.  Not happy with how this was handled at all.



  No words dear.  You think they would have the decency to tell you that they dropped the ball?!  Is it too naïve to think that maybe it's just taking long?  The order likely was placed in April-ish 2015?



bagidiotic said:


> We're  always  at their mercy
> Mentally Tired at times



I've questioned why I continue to spend my money there more than once. 



Kkho said:


> This is so so gorgeous! Great choice of neutrals. Enjoy her in good health!



Thank you!  I saw a neutral combination on the SO color thread years ago and always thought about ordering something along those lines.  Very pleased with the result!



grapegravity said:


> Thank you!  Your SO is beautiful!!  Congrats!!



Thanks dear!



Serva1 said:


> Lovely neutral combo! Congrats mp4 [emoji92]



Thank you!



suziez said:


> sooooo sophisticated and gorgeous........love it



Too kind! Thanks!



Israeli_Flava said:


> *D!!! I totally love it!!! Turned out PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Thanks hun!  Really liking the switch to 30.  We'll see when I start carrying it!  I'm used to the cavern that the 35 creates.  30 is definitely more compact!



obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats! The colour combination is wonderful! Beautiful bag!!



 Thank you!



carlinha said:


> Pure elegance!!!!  Congrats on this beauty MP4 [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks C!  Very happy


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mp4 said:


> Thanks hun!  Really liking the switch to 30.  We'll see when I start carrying it!  I'm used to the cavern that the 35 creates.  30 is definitely more compact!


.... meanwhile I have gone even smaller hahahahah
Love the cozy feeling the 25 creates  xoxoxoxox


----------



## Zenbag

HermesIRL said:


> *9 months to the day*; my SO Birkin 40 in Etain Togo exterior, Bleu Nuit piping and interior with Brushed PHW. Further details in my REVEAL thread:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-reveal.963346/#post-31210042


Wow love the color combo! I maybe able to SO soon and I am torn which color to pick. Your bag is fab!!


----------



## ayc

weN84 said:


> 49 weeks
> View attachment 3659995
> 
> View attachment 3659994
> 
> View attachment 3659996
> 
> View attachment 3660003
> View attachment 3660005
> View attachment 3660004
> 
> 
> Kelly 25 Retourne Noir Chevre with Vermilliion lining, graphite stitching and brushed ghw.  I ordered the maximum length for the shoulder strap so I could wear it crossbody and have taken it out since I got home with it.  Definitely love it!  Will post mod shot of it later at the Ode to Kelly 25 thread.


wow!  how did I miss this!  this is gorgeous!  congrats!!!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115


This is so beautiful! Take more pictures of the side or back! Would love to see more of this beauty!! I love how the combo comes out. Love it to the max.


----------



## joanneminnie

Princess D said:


> I did k25 sellier as I always wanted one but hate epsom leather.  [emoji13][emoji13] brushed gold hardware as it's only available through SO [emoji51][emoji51]



My SA told me I can't do chèvre for sellier K [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Dreaming Big

There is a picture of the kelly options card in this thread showing chèvre available for both styles, but only in 25 and 28 (I think.) My fall 2016 is a chèvre K28 sellier.


----------



## joanneminnie

Dreaming Big said:


> There is a picture of the kelly options card in this thread showing chèvre available for both styles, but only in 25 and 28 (I think.) My fall 2016 is a chèvre K28 sellier.



Thank you! I will point it out to my SA when I go again. I was surprised that she said I cannot order chèvre in Sellier!! 

Anyways, what do you ladies think of black Epsom (main color) with Sapphire Epsom (side and handle)?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dreaming Big said:


> There is a picture of the kelly options card in this thread showing chèvre available for both styles, but only in 25 and 28 (I think.) My fall 2016 is a chèvre K28 sellier.


 So is mine and I was told it's on its way in. But they do run out of chèvre in the SO cycle.


----------



## QuelleFromage

So a note on Togo sellier now that I have had it a minute...it is nothing like the Togo sellier mou I have handled. The double layer that sellier K's have is exceptionally rigid on mine, I find it more solid than sellier chèvre actually. The nice thing is that the edges are softer than box or Epsom and it is easy to get in and out of the bag. I recommend.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## joanneminnie

QuelleFromage said:


> So a note on Togo sellier now that I have had it a minute...it is nothing like the Togo sellier mou I have handled. The double layer that sellier K's have is exceptionally rigid on mine, I find it more solid than sellier chèvre actually. The nice thing is that the edges are softer than box or Epsom and it is easy to get in and out of the bag. I recommend.



Now I want k28 Sellier with Etain and GM Togo!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

joanneminnie said:


> Now I want k28 Sellier with Etain and GM Togo!!!



Do it  ! I frankly wish I had ordered a 28 as this bag is way too elegant for me but I have decided to live up to it! This bag screams "CEO" lol


----------



## LadyCupid

joanneminnie said:


> My SA told me I can't do chèvre for sellier K [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-90#post-30750649

here is that chart.
Chevre sellier - K25 to K28
Togo sellier - available in all sizes.


----------



## LadyCupid

joanneminnie said:


> Thank you! I will point it out to my SA when I go again. I was surprised that she said I cannot order chèvre in Sellier!!
> 
> Anyways, what do you ladies think of black Epsom (main color) with Sapphire Epsom (side and handle)?


I think black and sapphire look great together!


----------



## joanneminnie

yodaling1 said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-90#post-30750649
> 
> here is that chart.
> Chevre sellier - K25 to K28
> Togo sellier - available in all sizes.



Thank you so much!
Now I need to struggle between the Togo Sellier or Chevre Sellier [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] happy dilemma and wish that my request won't be rejected by SM!


----------



## joanneminnie

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115



So beautiful! Couldn't take my eyes off her, congratulations!


----------



## audreylita

Serva1 said:


> This is a real nightmare, cannot imagine your disappointment and frankly without compensation this would have destroyed my loyalty to the brand, especially if it would have been my first SO.


Sorry all still don't know how to multi-quote.

This was not my first SO and it did leave me with a very bad taste in my mouth about the brand.  All of my SO's were shrink wrapped when I got them and my name was clearly on each box.  As an aside, I was told by two people specific details about their SO's intentionally being sold to someone else.  One was to a celebrity and the other to a huge monied customer.  I'm told the boutique brought out everything they had in stock so said person could choose whatever they wanted.  Sad to think Hermes sucks up like this at the expense of a true customer.  I've felt all along that this is what happened to my SO and I am not a small client by any stretch.   It just would have been nice if they'd told me in advance instead of my taking an entire day to fly in to New York specifically to pick up my bag.


----------



## csetcos

audreylita said:


> Sorry all still don't know how to multi-quote.
> 
> This was not my first SO and it did leave me with a very bad taste in my mouth about the brand.  All of my SO's were shrink wrapped when I got them and my name was clearly on each box.  As an aside, I was told by two people specific details about their SO's intentionally being sold to someone else.  One was to a celebrity and the other to a huge monied customer.  I'm told the boutique brought out everything they had in stock so said person could choose whatever they wanted.  Sad to think Hermes sucks up like this at the expense of a true customer.  I've felt all along that this is what happened to my SO and I am not a small client by any stretch.   It just would have been nice if they'd told me in advance instead of my taking an entire day to fly in to New York specifically to pick up my bag.



Your whole experience makes me so sad for you. Many of us drop everything in order to make it to our stores, and that includes flying in from other cities to get there quickly.

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I would be very done. [emoji20]


----------



## bagidiotic

audreylita said:


> Sorry all still don't know how to multi-quote.
> 
> This was not my first SO and it did leave me with a very bad taste in my mouth about the brand.  All of my SO's were shrink wrapped when I got them and my name was clearly on each box.  As an aside, I was told by two people specific details about their SO's intentionally being sold to someone else.  One was to a celebrity and the other to a huge monied customer.  I'm told the boutique brought out everything they had in stock so said person could choose whatever they wanted.  Sad to think Hermes sucks up like this at the expense of a true customer.  I've felt all along that this is what happened to my SO and I am not a small client by any stretch.   It just would have been nice if they'd told me in advance instead of my taking an entire day to fly in to New York specifically to pick up my bag.


So unfair  dismissal  discouraging


----------



## Senbei

audreylita said:


> Sorry all still don't know how to multi-quote.
> 
> This was not my first SO and it did leave me with a very bad taste in my mouth about the brand.  All of my SO's were shrink wrapped when I got them and my name was clearly on each box.  As an aside, I was told by two people specific details about their SO's intentionally being sold to someone else.  One was to a celebrity and the other to a huge monied customer.  I'm told the boutique brought out everything they had in stock so said person could choose whatever they wanted.  Sad to think Hermes sucks up like this at the expense of a true customer.  I've felt all along that this is what happened to my SO and I am not a small client by any stretch.   It just would have been nice if they'd told me in advance instead of my taking an entire day to fly in to New York specifically to pick up my bag.



I feel so bad for you. The fact that it is 2017 and you still haven't been properly taken care of is unacceptable. 
Something similar once to my dad except it was a car. It was a long time ago. My parents were picking up their BMW but it was nowhere to be found. It turns out their sales person forgot to put the sold paperwork on the car and it ended up being sold to someone else. They even saw someone else driving off the lot with it!! Needless to say they were furious because the car was custom built from Germany.  Cars are a lot easier to come by than an SO Birkin though so it was resolved in a month....Kind of ironic if you think about it.


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> So a note on Togo sellier now that I have had it a minute...it is nothing like the Togo sellier mou I have handled. The double layer that sellier K's have is exceptionally rigid on mine, I find it more solid than sellier chèvre actually. The nice thing is that the edges are softer than box or Epsom and it is easy to get in and out of the bag. I recommend.



I just PMed u dear [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> Sorry all still don't know how to multi-quote.
> 
> This was not my first SO and it did leave me with a very bad taste in my mouth about the brand.  All of my SO's were shrink wrapped when I got them and my name was clearly on each box.  As an aside, I was told by two people specific details about their SO's intentionally being sold to someone else.  One was to a celebrity and the other to a huge monied customer.  I'm told the boutique brought out everything they had in stock so said person could choose whatever they wanted.  Sad to think Hermes sucks up like this at the expense of a true customer.  I've felt all along that this is what happened to my SO and I am not a small client by any stretch.   It just would have been nice if they'd told me in advance instead of my taking an entire day to fly in to New York specifically to pick up my bag.



There is not a doubt in my mind that your store sold to someone else intentionally.  They cater to the type of people you mentioned.  I also know of similar instances.  And I know you are a long-time, well-known customer -- just goes to show how low some SAs and SDs will stoop to curry favor with big spenders.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115



Mp4, LOVE your SO. Congrats! It is beautiful! Am also waiting for a SO in etain (zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz) and after looking at yours wish i have picked GM as a secondary color, it goes really well with the recent etain


----------



## Orangefanatic

Hello ~~ Does anyone knows We can order Constance with longer strap ?


----------



## bagidiotic

Orangefanatic said:


> Hello ~~ Does anyone knows We can order Constance with longer strap ?


Yes you can if you're  doing  c so


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Folledesac

bagidiotic said:


> Yes you can if you're  doing  c so



And do you know if you CAN choose any hardware ? I would love an enamel ...


----------



## bagidiotic

Folledesac said:


> And do you know if you CAN choose any hardware ? I would love an enamel ...


Please refer to the so chart
That members take efforts to post


----------



## Orangefanatic

bagidiotic said:


> Yes you can if you're  doing  c so



Thank you for intel!!! Love this forum


----------



## audreylita

lulilu said:


> There is not a doubt in my mind that your store sold to someone else intentionally.  They cater to the type of people you mentioned.  I also know of similar instances.  And I know you are a long-time, well-known customer -- just goes to show how low some SAs and SDs will stoop to curry favor with big spenders.





csetcos said:


> Your whole experience makes me so sad for you. Many of us drop everything in order to make it to our stores, and that includes flying in from other cities to get there quickly.
> 
> I'm so sorry this happened to you. I would be very done. [emoji20]


That's exactly what I did, got up at 4 in the morning to catch a flight out of town so I could pay for and pick up the bag, and then was going to head straight back to the airport to fly home.  Anyone who knows me knows I am totally about neutrals.  But I was in fact offered another special bag for my trouble.  A tri-color ostrich kelly.   I really had to bite my tongue when they showed it to me.


----------



## LadyCupid

audreylita said:


> That's exactly what I did, got up at 4 in the morning to catch a flight out of town so I could pay for and pick up the bag, and then was going to head straight back to the airport to fly home.  Anyone who knows me knows I am totally about neutrals.  But I was in fact offered another special bag for my trouble.  A tri-color ostrich kelly.   I really had to bite my tongue when they showed it to me.


I am sorry to hear about the experience. I hope this tricolor ostrich made up for the inexcusable action they did. I hope you will be able to show us the picture of your tricolor ostrich eventually. Is it also a neutral although tricolor? Can't wait...


----------



## LadyCupid

Folledesac said:


> And do you know if you CAN choose any hardware ? I would love an enamel ...


Please refer to these charts that wen84 had posted.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-119#post-31178829

only 4 hardwares are available. There is no enamel hardware option. 

*CK (shiny PHW)
CC (shiny GHW)
CD (rose GHW)
CP (permabrass)*


----------



## Rhl2987

I've been scouring this thread and I will place my order in just over a week. I would love some advice on options. I have a few Birkins, a Kelly retourne, and Constance 24 (in blue sapphire Epsom). I am deciding between a B25 and K28 sellier, the latter of which has been on my wishlist for quite some time. I'm torn because I have wanted a Kelly sellier for a longtime, but that was before I had the option of chevre. I would love a chevre bag, but would only do a Birkin in chevre (just personal preference). For the Birkin, I would select BGHW in noir, raisin, or blue sapphire, likely with rose jaipur as the interior and contrast stitching. For the Kelly, I would do BGHW in raisin, blue sapphire, or blue indigo Epsom leather, with rose jaipur as the interior and contrast stitching.

You can see that I'm drawn to dark, neutral tones, and specifically blues. Any advice with my options?


----------



## Folledesac

yodaling1 said:


> Please refer to these charts that wen84 had posted.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-119#post-31178829
> 
> only 4 hardwares are available. There is no enamel hardware option.
> 
> *CK (shiny PHW)
> CC (shiny GHW)
> CD (rose GHW)
> CP (permabrass)*



Thank you for reposting and please accept my apologies for having posted a question to which the answer was already available [emoji17]


----------



## SpicyTuna13

It has been over a month, and I still have not been able to decide what to do for my SO. I wish there were more chèvre color options. Therefore, I declined my SO last night which makes me a little sad. I do realize, first world problems. 

I will just have to live vicariously through you all. I enjoy reading about all of your wonderful combos. Better luck to me next time (if there is one, which my SA has promised me).


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Rhl2987 said:


> I've been scouring this thread and I will place my order in just over a week. I would love some advice on options. I have a few Birkins, a Kelly retourne, and Constance 24 (in blue sapphire Epsom). I am deciding between a B25 and K28 sellier, the latter of which has been on my wishlist for quite some time. I'm torn because I have wanted a Kelly sellier for a longtime, but that was before I had the option of chevre. I would love a chevre bag, but would only do a Birkin in chevre (just personal preference). For the Birkin, I would select BGHW in noir, raisin, or blue sapphire, likely with rose jaipur as the interior and contrast stitching. For the Kelly, I would do BGHW in raisin, blue sapphire, or blue indigo Epsom leather, with rose jaipur as the interior and contrast stitching.
> 
> You can see that I'm drawn to dark, neutral tones, and specifically blues. Any advice with my options?



I really like the B25 chèvre Noir with Rose Jaipur lining and stitching. It will really make your bag pop! I'm not a fan of Rose Jaipur combined with raisin or blue sapphire, just a personnel preference.

I would take advantage of ordering a chèvre bag if you are liking the color options. You can always find a K28 sellier out and about.

Good luck!


----------



## audreylita

yodaling1 said:


> I am sorry to hear about the experience. I hope this tricolor ostrich made up for the inexcusable action they did. I hope you will be able to show us the picture of your tricolor ostrich eventually. Is it also a neutral although tricolor? Can't wait...


No I didn't buy it.


----------



## Rhl2987

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I really like the B25 chèvre Noir with Rose Jaipur lining and stitching. It will really make your bag pop! I'm not a fan of Rose Jaipur combined with raisin or blue sapphire, just a personnel preference.
> 
> I would take advantage of ordering a chèvre bag if you are liking the color options. You can always find a K28 sellier out and about.
> 
> Good luck!


Great advice. Thank you for taking the time, SpicyTuna! I feel really excited about that option!!!


----------



## gazalia

Could someone Sent me The Link to The post with The Link of possible combinations.. i search for an Hour now and can not find it..?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

gazalia said:


> Could someone Sent me The Link to The post with The Link of possible combinations.. i search for an Hour now and can not find it..?



See below. Hope this helps.


----------



## gazalia

SpicyTuna13 said:


> See below. Hope this helps.
> 
> View attachment 3688929


Thanks !!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Orangefanatic

bagidiotic said:


> Yes you can if you're  doing  c so


Just confirmed with store manager, strap can not be modified like kelly strap. 
And i could not see strap length option from the form either. Wonder if its new ??


----------



## bagidiotic

Orangefanatic said:


> Just confirmed with store manager, strap can not be modified like kelly strap.
> And i could not see strap length option from the form either. Wonder if its new ??


My sm offered  this option  for me
Probably  varies  from stores or personal  request maybe


----------



## Orangefanatic

bagidiotic said:


> My sm offered  this option  for me
> Probably  varies  from stores or personal  request maybe


I wish I could request longer strap...so i can cross body. Thank you for reply


----------



## HerLuv

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I really like the B25 chèvre Noir with Rose Jaipur lining and stitching. It will really make your bag pop! I'm not a fan of Rose Jaipur combined with raisin or blue sapphire, just a personnel preference.
> 
> I would take advantage of ordering a chèvre bag if you are liking the color options. You can always find a K28 sellier out and about.
> 
> Good luck!



Hello is rj available as lining for chevre exterior? I thought we could only select both colors from the same leather group?
Tia


----------



## SpicyTuna13

HerLuv said:


> Hello is rj available as lining for chevre exterior? I thought we could only select both colors from the same leather group?
> Tia





Rhl2987 said:


> I've been scouring this thread and I will place my order in just over a week. I would love some advice on options. I have a few Birkins, a Kelly retourne, and Constance 24 (in blue sapphire Epsom). I am deciding between a B25 and K28 sellier, the latter of which has been on my wishlist for quite some time. I'm torn because I have wanted a Kelly sellier for a longtime, but that was before I had the option of chevre. I would love a chevre bag, but would only do a Birkin in chevre (just personal preference). For the Birkin, I would select BGHW in noir, raisin, or blue sapphire, likely with rose jaipur as the interior and contrast stitching. For the Kelly, I would do BGHW in raisin, blue sapphire, or blue indigo Epsom leather, with rose jaipur as the interior and contrast stitching.
> 
> You can see that I'm drawn to dark, neutral tones, and specifically blues. Any advice with my options?



HerLuv -- You are absolutely right! As has been explained to me, the interior would have to be another chèvre option that is also available as an interior option (i.e. etoupe, blue paon, etc.) I was recently looking at rose jaipur and blue paon (clemence or epsom) and had totally forgotten that in my earlier response to Rhl2987.

Rhl2987 -- I think blue paon and matching stitching would also be a good pop on chèvre noir. Blue paon should be good to go for an interior option for chèvre.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SpicyTuna13 said:


> HerLuv -- You are absolutely right! *As has been explained to me, the interior would have to be another chèvre option that is also available as an interior option* (i.e. etoupe, blue paon, etc.) I was recently looking at rose jaipur and blue paon (clemence or epsom) and had totally forgotten that in my earlier response to Rhl2987.
> 
> Rhl2987 -- I think blue paon and matching stitching would also be a good pop on chèvre noir. Blue paon should be good to go for an interior option for chèvre.


*Sorry hun but that is absolutely incorrect*. Here is a list that shows all available options on one page with different headers for exterior, interior (AKA LINING)  and thread choices. I have no idea if this is the current list or not, I'm just showing an example of a chart.
For a chevre exterior, you have a lot of options for an interior other than other chevre colors.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Sorry hun but that is absolutely incorrect*. Here is a list that shows all available options on one page with different headers for exterior, interior (AKA LINING)  and thread choices. I have no idea if this is the current list or not, I'm just showing an example of a chart.
> For a chevre exterior, you have a lot of options for an interior other than other chevre colors.


This *is* the way it's supposed to work.

But more than one person has been told to select only from chevre exterior list rather than chevre pigmentée lining list. It happened to me last fall, via the head of leather at a flagship store.  I will never understand Hermès!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> This *is* the way it's supposed to work.
> 
> But more than one person has been told to select only from chevre exterior list rather than chevre pigmentée lining list. It happened to me last fall, via the head of leather at a flagship store.  I will never understand Hermès!


Never heard of that. Why have a separate "lining" column? That's counter intuitive.
Neither me nor any of my friends who regularly place SOs in the US have heard of this... In fact, ******** ordered Blue Hydra chevre with RJ interior last round... and RJ was not offered in chevre. And she has it... I also know of a person who SO RA epsom with GP int and GP is not offered in epsom. So there goes that theory.
That is an ever more terrible selection rule for you poor folks....very hit or miss at the Flagship store it seems. Isn't the SA who offered RGHW for a birkin SO in FSH too??? They must have their own rules which change from SA to SA based on the stories I've heard. Very confusing.... and messes with my emotions! hahahahah
I'm SOOOOOO glad it's not a rule followed by the boutiques I've shopped at bc ordering a bag is confusing enough! hahahahha


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Sorry hun but that is absolutely incorrect*. Here is a list that shows all available options on one page with different headers for exterior, interior (AKA LINING)  and thread choices. I have no idea if this is the current list or not, I'm just showing an example of a chart.
> For a chevre exterior, you have a lot of options for an interior other than other chevre colors.



While I will not say you are incorrect by any means (I do believe what you are saying), I stand by what I've been informed and what QF stated. It sounds like different stores tell clients different things which makes it all the more confusing!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SpicyTuna13 said:


> While I will not say you are incorrect by any means (I do believe what you are saying), I stand by what I've been informed and what QF stated. It sounds like different stores tell clients different things which makes it all the more confusing!!



True indeed dear.
But you don't have to believe what I'm saying,  it's actually a proven fact.
2 SO periods ago, BH was offered in chevre and Jaipur was not.
As I stated before, Purebop ordered a chevre B30 in BH and RJ interior.
 It's posted! Fact. I was going to make this order as well I wanted RJ exterior too much so I changed my mind....

This makes this thread terribly confusing for some too...
This is such a hot topic and I am often PMed about my opinion for SOs being offered and I have never followed the "pick from the same leather/color option listing for inside and outside" rule. I always use the lining list as a separate guide independent of outside leather choice except for one swift order. None of the orders placed over the past two years have followed that methodology over a wide span of US boutiques. All SOs accepted and delivered as ordered. Sooooo it is what it is. All based on individual experience.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Never heard of that. Why have a separate "lining" column? That's counter intuitive.
> Neither me nor any of my friends who regularly place SOs in the US have heard of this... In fact, ******** ordered Blue Hydra chevre with RJ interior last round... and RJ was not offered in chevre. And she has it... I also know of a person who SO RA epsom with GP int and GP is not offered in epsom. So there goes that theory.
> That is an ever more terrible selection rule for you poor folks....very hit or miss at the Flagship store it seems. Isn't the SA who offered RGHW for a birkin SO in FSH too??? They must have their own rules which change from SA to SA based on the stories I've heard. Very confusing.... and messes with my emotions! hahahahah
> I'm SOOOOOO glad it's not a rule followed by the boutiques I've shopped at bc ordering a bag is confusing enough! hahahahha


 
All I can speak to is my experience, which was in London. It didn't happen with other SOs, just that one.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> All I can speak to is my experience, which was in London. It didn't happen with other SOs, just that one.


I understand dear. Maybe it would be helpful when members asking for help, they identify what country they will place the order in so the members with experience in those countries can chime in... maybe that might make it less confusing by us providing conflicting info...


----------



## lulilu

From the wide variety of people's individual experiences, it seems that the real fact is that H does what it wants, when and where it wants.  And there is a first for everything, whether or not it has been done in the past.  Hmm?  So many of us have their own stories/experiences, many of which I bet have not been posted.


----------



## hopiko

audreylita said:


> The manager asked me not to say anything at the time which I honored but he no longer works at Hermes.  I had flown up to NY for the day to specifically pay for and pick up the bag, only to be told upon arrival that my kelly had been sold.  The excuse was there was a new employee who saw the bag on a shelf and didn't know it was a special order.  I've heard stories of SO's being sold to celebs or very wealthy clients only to have the original person who'd ordered the bag told some story about why their bag was gone.  It's possible that's what happened with me.  I'll never know.  Regardless nothing was ever done to compensate my loss.
> 
> My name was definitely on the box.  Pretty much everyone in that boutique knew who I was, I was in that store all the time.


That is in excusable....and I pretty much know all the players here.   I am so sorry that this happened audreylita....hope they make it up to you in an epic SO way.


----------



## Nahreen

audreylita said:


> That's exactly what I did, got up at 4 in the morning to catch a flight out of town so I could pay for and pick up the bag, and then was going to head straight back to the airport to fly home.  Anyone who knows me knows I am totally about neutrals.  But I was in fact offered another special bag for my trouble.  A tri-color ostrich kelly.   I really had to bite my tongue when they showed it to me.



Am I to take it that you were offered something completely different to what you ordered? Something that was way off the colour ranges you normally purchase at the store? Besides ostrich is definitly not everyones cup of tea and this one also had three different colours. 

I think it is very poor manner of H to make you come to the store and then when you are most likely sitting on the plane sell it to someone else.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tonkamama

My personal experience at my local (US) boutique is that since everyone comes here with an invitation for SO, best is to check with SA for confirmation after gathering all TPF members suggestions, perhaps have at least couple of choices put together before the meeting... ask if you can have a 2nd appointment or finalize the SO by phone / email if you cannot make up your mind or the combo is not available at your local boutique...

SA wants you to have your dream bag, they won't be hesitate to answer all of the questions regarding your SO.


----------



## little.bear

Hey all, I have just placed my SO but undecided on the hardware colour. I've picked Kelly sellier in version 2. Black togo leather with a vermillion interior (swift or chevre). Now I have to choose the hw, I think I'm going gold but should I go for brushed or shiny? Black togo is gonna be quite matte as it is so I wonder if I should go for shiny to make it strike out more? Thoughts? I'm going for what's gonna look best for the bag, not go for brushed just cause it's only exclusive to SO. Can anyone share their views on this? Thanks!


----------



## ayc

Audreylita, sorry this happened to you.... I know exactly how you feel b/c this happened to me exactly...I flew another city to pick up as SA told me the ONE came in.  So flew there NEXT DAY but when I got there was told "NO, we don't have it".  I was sad but my husband was furious...ended up got another "specical" bag.  
I really do think that it was sold to VVVVIP, but heck, what can we do, right ?!
Another incident I think all of you guys going to find interesting is that last year I placed a SO with specs that I wanted, and guess what, the SO SM also liked it so much she ORDERED 3 OF THE SAME ONE!!! I did not find out about it until my SA told me...as you can imaging, I thought SO is suppose to be SPECIAL TO ME...so I was very disappointed and I told my SA about it but there is nothing can be done--what do you guess think about this...


----------



## scarletambience

I just completed my SO and was also told for version 5 - I had to use Chèvre for both. And the colours were so bleh. So yeah, I guess each store/country has its own 'rule' or knowledge / lack of knowledge of the process.


----------



## PIPET83

The rule in My country is, only SM can place SO. Then you have to decide between the colores available for the type of leather you want for exterior or interior. For example if you  want  chevre for exterior then  i have to choose the color lining available in chevre. If i  want for exterior Togo i have to choose only the colors available for Togo. We know that lining is in  chevre but that doesnt mean all colors aré available. This is the explanation my SM gave me and iv never been rejected an SO. Hope this can help.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Excellent! We have established that nothing can be established 
I've now placed four SOs in Paris, London, and the US and the rules were different every single time. In addition, sometimes I was told things were impossible (Rouge H in chevre) and they showed up, and sometimes I was told things were possible and they either have not arrived or had to be changed.

I agree with those who say be prepared, you can't just decide from others' experience what your SO experience will be like. Have some options in your pocket and just enjoy the process...it is very special and that is the whole point


----------



## W1Luxury

ayc said:


> Audreylita, sorry this happened to you.... I know exactly how you feel b/c this happened to me exactly...I flew another city to pick up as SA told me the ONE came in.  So flew there NEXT DAY but when I got there was told "NO, we don't have it".  I was sad but my husband was furious...ended up got another "specical" bag.
> I really do think that it was sold to VVVVIP, but heck, what can we do, right ?!
> Another incident I think all of you guys going to find interesting is that last year I placed a SO with specs that I wanted, and guess what, the SO SM also liked it so much she ORDERED 3 OF THE SAME ONE!!! I did not find out about it until my SA told me...as you can imaging, I thought SO is suppose to be SPECIAL TO ME...so I was very disappointed and I told my SA about it but there is nothing can be done--what do you guess think about this...



I would be flattered, the SM appreciated your creativity and design, so much that she thought other customers would enjoy it as well. I don't think it takes anything away from you if someone else has the same bag, it's not as though they block a certain combination after one customer has ordered it anyway.


----------



## joanneminnie

Ok ladies, I put in my SO - K28 Sellier Sapphire and Noir in Epsom. My SA insist that Sellier cannot be done in chèvre... since I really want the Sapphire so I stayed with Epsom. Now the wait...!


----------



## LadyCupid

joanneminnie said:


> Ok ladies, I put in my SO - K28 Sellier Sapphire and Noir in Epsom. My SA insist that Sellier cannot be done in chèvre... since I really want the Sapphire so I stayed with Epsom. Now the wait...!


I really do not understand why your SA insists it isn't available. Does she even have the SO kit?


----------



## joanneminnie

yodaling1 said:


> I really do not understand why your SA insists it isn't available. Does she even have the SO kit?



Yeah, she actually had the order sheet (not the one showing chèvre is available for Sellier though) and she brought out the leather kit... so let's hope that combo turns out to be nice!!

Btw, she said Sellier is only in Epsom, not even Togo. Honestly I think she doesn't have all the correct info, but I'm kinda curious to see the blue/black combo [emoji1]


----------



## ShyShy

My bdr birkin is a dusty pink color but not as pale as your pictures. I am suspecting yours might be rose tea 



yodaling1 said:


> As boboxu has mentioned, rose tea is a high possibility too.





pcil said:


> Thank you! That seems brighter than the pink in my k25. I think my pink is closest to the boise de rose. It's very pale.


----------



## LadyCupid

joanneminnie said:


> Yeah, she actually had the order sheet (not the one showing chèvre is available for Sellier though) and she brought out the leather kit... so let's hope that combo turns out to be nice!!
> 
> Btw, she said Sellier is only in Epsom, not even Togo. Honestly I think she doesn't have all the correct info, but I'm kinda curious to see the blue/black combo [emoji1]


You need to send her that picture of the kelly chart and ask her to clarify. I think she does not have all the right info. To tell you chevre is not an option seems incorrect to me already. You are in US right?


----------



## joanneminnie

yodaling1 said:


> You need to send her that picture of the kelly chart and ask her to clarify. I think she does not have all the right info. To tell you chevre is not an option seems incorrect to me already. You are in US right?



Yes I did send her the chart but she said only Epsom... yup I'm in US


----------



## LadyCupid

joanneminnie said:


> Yes I did send her the chart but she said only Epsom... yup I'm in US


I don't get what is the use of this chart if she is not going to use it. It says specially for sellier there are many leather options here. There are chevre, epsom, togo and sombrero for regular leather. I don't know why she is limiting you to just epsom when there are other options.I am curious if the store manager is limiting this or Hermes is telling store to tell clients you can't do chevre. Either way I am quite speechless but congrats on finalizing the SO although personally I would not be happy if others could SO chevre and I could not.



I found a picture of black and sapphire combo you can refer to. It isn't really a K28 sellier but you can see how it looks for reference.


----------



## QuelleFromage

yodaling1 said:


> I don't get what is the use of this chart if she is not going to use it. It says specially for sellier there are many leather options here. There are chevre, epsom, togo and sombrero for regular leather. I don't know why she is limiting you to just epsom when there are other options.I am curious if the store manager is limiting this or Hermes is telling store to tell clients you can't do chevre. Either way I am quite speechless but congrats on finalizing the SO although personally I would not be happy if others could SO chevre and I could not.
> View attachment 3690705
> 
> 
> I found a picture of black and sapphire combo you can refer to. It isn't really a K28 sellier but you can see how it looks for reference.
> View attachment 3690722


 Thanks for the photo. I would love to see other black/blue combos as that is what is on its way now  especially black with blue stitching


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## joanneminnie

yodaling1 said:


> I don't get what is the use of this chart if she is not going to use it. It says specially for sellier there are many leather options here. There are chevre, epsom, togo and sombrero for regular leather. I don't know why she is limiting you to just epsom when there are other options.I am curious if the store manager is limiting this or Hermes is telling store to tell clients you can't do chevre. Either way I am quite speechless but congrats on finalizing the SO although personally I would not be happy if others could SO chevre and I could not.
> View attachment 3690705
> 
> 
> I found a picture of black and sapphire combo you can refer to. It isn't really a K28 sellier but you can see how it looks for reference.
> View attachment 3690722



wow, thanks so much!!! I searched the whole internet and couldn't find this combo!! Haha I'm bad at key words[emoji38] I did Sapphire as main color and Black as the side&lining with tone on tone stitching. This Birkin looks very cool and black&blue seem promising [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I will post a picture when I receive mine.  Thank you again dear yodaling[emoji176][emoji176]


----------



## carlinha

joanneminnie said:


> Yes I did send her the chart but she said only Epsom... yup I'm in US





yodaling1 said:


> I don't get what is the use of this chart if she is not going to use it. It says specially for sellier there are many leather options here. There are chevre, epsom, togo and sombrero for regular leather. I don't know why she is limiting you to just epsom when there are other options.I am curious if the store manager is limiting this or Hermes is telling store to tell clients you can't do chevre. Either way I am quite speechless but congrats on finalizing the SO although personally I would not be happy if others could SO chevre and I could not.
> View attachment 3690705
> 
> 
> I found a picture of black and sapphire combo you can refer to. It isn't really a K28 sellier but you can see how it looks for reference.
> View attachment 3690722



Several years ago when I first started doing special orders, I was told at my local Hermes store (in the USA) that chèvre was not available for SO period, in any bag style.  Now I knew this wasn't entirely true because I had friends who were doing their special order with different USA stores who were definitely given chèvre leather options/colors.  But the SO sheet presented to me at my store (this was before the SO leather kit days) indeed did NOT have any chèvre leather options listed.  So... it seems possible that not only are options varied per country, but per individual store.  Perhaps certain stores have to meet X $$$ sales amount in order to be given chèvre leather as an SO option (my home store is small)... just a thought!
(However, in more recent years, chèvre is now a possible SO option at my store)


----------



## petpringles

Question:  Does one get a yay or a nay from Paris once the SO is placed?  Placed an SO and after much NOs and Maybes, we were able to get an "OK, that'll work".  When we inquired with the SA a few weeks later to see if Paris approved, she answered..."I believe so".  Hmmm... doesn't sound positive, could she be waiting in vain?  Anyone?


----------



## dharma

petpringles said:


> Question:  Does one get a yay or a nay from Paris once the SO is placed?  Placed an SO and after much NOs and Maybes, we were able to get an "OK, that'll work".  When we inquired with the SA a few weeks later to see if Paris approved, she answered..."I believe so".  Hmmm... doesn't sound positive, could she be waiting in vain?  Anyone?


I think you are fine. Once it goes into the computer and does not get rejected, it's considered "accepted". The SM would tell you otherwise. This thread has so many varying experiences and opinions, I am often bewildered at the differences in protocol. But since we share the same store I am confident in my information to your specific question. How exciting and have fun waiting!!


----------



## bagidiotic

petpringles said:


> Question:  Does one get a yay or a nay from Paris once the SO is placed?  Placed an SO and after much NOs and Maybes, we were able to get an "OK, that'll work".  When we inquired with the SA a few weeks later to see if Paris approved, she answered..."I believe so".  Hmmm... doesn't sound positive, could she be waiting in vain?  Anyone?


I did 5 so over the years in  paris
Thru my experiences 
After submitting  my form
My sa will usually  ask me to come back an hour later to check if my combo is yes or no
I will get an instant  answer  within  same day
No such thing as  maybe or should  be


----------



## petpringles

dharma said:


> I think you are fine. Once it goes into the computer and does not get rejected, it's considered "accepted". The SM would tell you otherwise. This thread has so many varying experiences and opinions, I am often bewildered at the differences in protocol. But since we share the same store I am confident in my information to your specific question. How exciting and have fun waiting!!


Thanks so much... and the waiting game begins!  BTW, are you attending the May 21st event dharma?


----------



## petpringles

bagidiotic said:


> I did 5 so over the years in  paris
> Thru my experiences
> After submitting  my form
> My sa will usually  ask me to come back an hour later to check if my combo is yes or no
> I will get an instant  answer  within  same day
> No such thing as  maybe or should  be


Great to know... our SA was quick to tell us which combo works and what doesn't... I think we're good!  Thanks again!


----------



## bagidiotic

petpringles said:


> Great to know... our SA was quick to tell us which combo works and what doesn't... I think we're good!  Thanks again!


Yes just wait and see
There's  nothing  we can do 
But to believe  order really submitted or lying  drama with clients 
However  my sm  in Asia  will usually  show me my approval  order from Paris with order numbers n code on it bearing  my name
To assure me no bluffing  games
They're  really  good and I trust  truly  appreciate  store honesty


----------



## dharma

petpringles said:


> Thanks so much... and the waiting game begins!  BTW, are you attending the May 21st event dharma?


Yes, I hope I see you there! I believe we met at the dinner, I was with my DD.


----------



## audreylita

Nahreen said:


> Am I to take it that you were offered something completely different to what you ordered? Something that was way off the colour ranges you normally purchase at the store? Besides ostrich is definitly not everyones cup of tea and this one also had three different colours.
> 
> I think it is very poor manner of H to make you come to the store and then when you are most likely sitting on the plane sell it to someone else.


I'm not sure but think the ostrich 28 cm sellier kelly I was offered was yellow, red and blue.  The kelly I'd ordered was a retourne 32 cm in graphite.  I have a permanent search set up to see if the bag ever hits the resale market.  I doubt that the interior and one other special feature would ever have been ordered by anyone else.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ordering on Tuesday! DS1 will come to help.

I went over all my notes and photos with DS1 and DM (Mom) separately and funny enough they actually agreed completely on the interior color to go with my chosen exterior. In fact, when he saw my exterior choice, DS suggested the interior before I told him.

Both agree I must have contrast stitching but only one color exterior with the stitching matching the lining. 

Chevre leather
Blue hydra exterior 
Rose Jaipur interior
Rose Jaipur stitching
Brushed gold hardware

And although I wanted to order a second B30, it will be a third 25 instead. I think. Carrying the 30 this week, it's just big. Love my K28 but I don't need another. 

The only other thing I would want to order is a K25 retourne (or Togo sellier) in trench with a pretty pop interior - probably paon with rose lipstick or cyclamen stitching, BGHW.

Of course, with my luck I won't have these options!


----------



## Zenbag

Hello Everyone, I just placed a special order for Kelly 28 chevre blue sapphire and etoupe (2nd color).  I just realized in looking at online pictures, bleu sapphire in epsom is darker than chevre. I like dark colors.  Do you think blue sapphire and etoupe combo in chevre is nice?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Rejection has become a way of life for me.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Nowadays SM will use the paper sa filled and key into computer step to step...similar like order Special order sneaker from Nike....after submission there will be confirmation #.....
I had been told before they have to fax the paper and call Paris to follow up and now is much easier


----------



## ayc

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rejection has become a way of life for me.


sorry to hear that...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## petpringles

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rejection has become a way of life for me.



G...don't say that!  You've got quite a collection of H goodies!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

petpringles said:


> G...don't say that!  You've got quite a collection of H goodies!!





ayc said:


> sorry to hear that...


Thanks....I was obsessing over not being able to get Rose Tyrien.


----------



## TankerToad

Madam Bijoux said:


> Rejection has become a way of life for me.



Oh no
Sorry my Friend [emoji22]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hi all, I wanted to remind about this thread, which has been very helpful to me in thinking about SOs. I don't see it referenced a lot but some stunning choices in here. Contrast linings but also quite a bit of contrast stitching, etc. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bags-with-contrast-lining.518203/


----------



## csetcos

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi all, I wanted to remind about this thread, which has been very helpful to me in thinking about SOs. I don't see it referenced a lot but some stunning choices in here. Contrast linings but also quite a bit of contrast stitching, etc.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bags-with-contrast-lining.518203/



Thank you!! I did not know about that thread- such gorgeous pics over there!!! Will study now [emoji6]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi all, I wanted to remind about this thread, which has been very helpful to me in thinking about SOs. I don't see it referenced a lot but some stunning choices in here. Contrast linings but also quite a bit of contrast stitching, etc.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bags-with-contrast-lining.518203/



This thread is great! Just went over to look, the bags are gorgeous!! Thanks for highlighting!!


----------



## OhManolo

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi all, I wanted to remind about this thread, which has been very helpful to me in thinking about SOs. I don't see it referenced a lot but some stunning choices in here. Contrast linings but also quite a bit of contrast stitching, etc.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bags-with-contrast-lining.518203/



Thank you so much for referring to this thread! I had no idea! I'm just starting to think about SOs now. [emoji8]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just placed my SO today. My poor, kind SA - it was his first SO, too. I had to help him a bit. 

He was prepared for it to take an hour. It took longer for him to get everything together for me than it did for me to place the order. 

All my options were what was posted here, so I knew what to expect. For that I have to thank you all here, I was well-prepared. 

It was nice to see the swatches, but my boutique had none of the set, so it was quite a hodgepodge...one swatch of Rose Jaipur, one of trench, two of paon, none of the stitching...but I'm not particular, I have a good enough idea of how it will look.

All in all, a good experience. If I am ever offered another, I know exactly what I want (K25) and it will be much easier with the specs. After that, I am done with B/K....maybe I'll try to SO oddities like a bicolor Jige...[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Just placed my SO today. My poor, kind SA - it was his first SO, too. I had to help him a bit.
> 
> He was prepared for it to take an hour. It took longer for him to get everything together for me than it did for me to place the order.
> 
> All my options were what was posted here, so I knew what to expect. For that I have to thank you all here, I was well-prepared.
> 
> It was nice to see the swatches, but my boutique had none of the set, so it was quite a hodgepodge...one swatch of Rose Jaipur, one of trench, two of paon, none of the stitching...but I'm not particular, I have a good enough idea of how it will look.
> 
> All in all, a good experience. If I am ever offered another, I know exactly what I want (K25) and it will be much easier with the specs. After that, I am done with B/K....maybe I'll try to SO oddities like a bicolor Jige...[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



It's always like that. The second SO is much clearer and I am sure you'll get one. I'm going K25 next too


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> It's always like that. The second SO is much clearer and I am sure you'll get one. I'm going K25 next too



Great taste! [emoji1360] After today's order I will have all of my 'must have' colors so for K25 I would be ordering a neutral exterior/pop interior which is so much easier (pop/pop is tricky!), and I am fine with Togo so more options. Would you do Togo sellier?


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Great taste! [emoji1360] After today's order I will have all of my 'must have' colors so for K25 I would be ordering a neutral exterior/pop interior which is so much easier (pop/pop is tricky!), and I am fine with Togo so more options. Would you do Togo sellier?


I will definitely do sellier - it's so pretty in a small size.
I have all neutrals or almost-neutrals, so want to do a non-neutral combo, or pale neutral with a pop (like Gris T with pink stitching.....) this time so I'll do either Togo or chèvre sellier depending on color availability, unless they open up some great color in Sombrero or make box available. 
I love the bags I have seen that are grey or green with pop interior and stitch so I will likely do that or something involving BE  It will be my last SO (hahaha famous last words) so this time will not be a "practical" choice, just something I love


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> I will definitely do sellier - it's so pretty in a small size.
> I have all neutrals or almost-neutrals, so want to do a non-neutral combo, or pale neutral with a pop (like Gris T with pink stitching.....) this time so I'll do either Togo or chèvre sellier depending on color availability, unless they open up some great color in Sombrero or make box available.
> I love the bags I have seen that are grey or green with pop interior and stitch so I will likely do that or something involving BE  It will be my last SO (hahaha famous last words) so this time will not be a "practical" choice, just something I love



Funny - I was also thinking pale neutral - trench or similar with Rose Azalee interior/stitching. I have a mix of colors and neutrals, but after the current SO (which was all pop) I think my pop colors will come from smaller pieces like jige or Medor. Just FYI I originally wanted BE as well but am not in love so much with the color in the newer batches, it seems duller to me.

I have a sellier and while I like it and love the way it looks in a 25, I think in the long run it will be more 'practical' for me to own something not quite so rigid in such a small size.


----------



## VickyB

bertrande said:


> It so is!  Very draining and exhausting at times.
> 
> 
> 
> That was what I feared when my SO was not released - I had to keep asking my SA if he had been sold to someone else as there was no (to me) conceivable reason why they would not release it the moment it had come in.
> 
> Speaking of pre-opening the boxes before the clients arrive, mine came shrink-wrapped but my _SA made a casual off the cuff remark that implied the SAs had already pre-opened and seen the bag.  So I wouldn't assume that shrink-wrapped boxes meant it had not been previously opened at the store_.



I can assure that there is not a shrink wrap machine stashed away in the dungeon of my H store to re shrink wrap boxes. Dunno about hiding spots of other H shops.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

It's been 2 years from the day I placed a SO in a boutique. Since then, I've change boutique, because I had some "bad experience" in there and because I found a very great SA in another boutique. 2 years passed so I'm starting to think that they might have sold my SO to a VVVIP. Sometime I pop up in my previous boutique, but the SAs in there doesn't look really friendly at all. What do you think? Should I stop going? Should I stop dreaming about it?


----------



## loveaddict

ayc said:


> Audreylita, sorry this happened to you.... I know exactly how you feel b/c this happened to me exactly...I flew another city to pick up as SA told me the ONE came in.  So flew there NEXT DAY but when I got there was told "NO, we don't have it".  I was sad but my husband was furious...ended up got another "specical" bag.
> I really do think that it was sold to VVVVIP, but heck, what can we do, right ?!
> Another incident I think all of you guys going to find interesting is that last year I placed a SO with specs that I wanted, and guess what, the SO SM also liked it so much she ORDERED 3 OF THE SAME ONE!!! I did not find out about it until my SA told me...as you can imaging, I thought SO is suppose to be SPECIAL TO ME...so I was very disappointed and I told my SA about it but there is nothing can be done--what do you guess think about this...


 
Omg so sorry to hear abt the so not being there! I am with ur husb! I would be mad too. And omg abt the sm trippling your so.. so bad but so funny, may i knw what is the combo? It got me very curious And has that so arrive?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

VickyB said:


> I can assure that there is not a shrink wrap machine stashed away in the dungeon of my H store to re shrink wrap boxes. Dunno about hiding spots of other H shops.



Mine has one (a shrink wrapper, not a dungeon).



Brunette_Hermes said:


> It's been 2 years from the day I placed a SO in a boutique. Since then, I've change boutique, because I had some "bad experience" in there and because I found a very great SA in another boutique. 2 years passed so I'm starting to think that they might have sold my SO to a VVVIP. Sometime I pop up in my previous boutique, but the SAs in there doesn't look really friendly at all. What do you think? Should I stop going? Should I stop dreaming about it?



SOs can take more than two years. If you don't care much for your old boutique, then be pushy....keep asking about your SO. Either it will show up (most likely) or you will get another order......


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

QuelleFromage said:


> Mine has one (a shrink wrapper, not a dungeon).
> 
> 
> 
> SOs can take more than two years. If you don't care much for your old boutique, then be pushy....keep asking about your SO. Either it will show up (most likely) or you will get another order......


Thank you so much!


----------



## Junior Mints

Im thinking of Kelly 32 retourne as my SO. Blue nuit as my exterior and craie or Gris perle as interior. Anyone with dark blue bags help me with some of the colours you considered for an SO? Thank you!!!


----------



## HerLuv

Hello all, any tips about choosing colors for SO? I am doing chevre, but I am afraid to choose color that will take too long to be available. I ordered gris t when it was available in 2014 but it is still not ready yet after 2.5 years. I dont want this to happen again. Among the chevre colors available this season, which ones are safe? Or does it matter? tia ...


----------



## ayc

HerLuv said:


> Hello all, any tips about choosing colors for SO? I am doing chevre, but I am afraid to choose color that will take too long to be available. I ordered gris t when it was available in 2014 but it is still not ready yet after 2.5 years. I dont want this to happen again. Among the chevre colors available this season, which ones are safe? Or does it matter? tia ...


honestly, no one really knows ..it is really up to Paris... I would say just order the colors you want.  I ordered SO in Chevre 5/2016 got it in 2/2017.


----------



## QuelleFromage

If anyone has examples of BE contrast stitch on less- bright colors, I would be eternally grateful if you would post them 

BTW I was working on a new order this past week and was told the reason the SO list of colors/leathers has stayed static is to keep production time down. I was also told if I order this round I will definitely see it this year. I just wish Gris T and one of the hot pinks/purples would return. Such a luxury problem


----------



## Hermezzy

QuelleFromage said:


> If anyone has examples of BE contrast stitch on less- bright colors, I would be eternally grateful if you would post them
> 
> BTW I was working on a new order this past week and was told the reason the SO list of colors/leathers has stayed static is to keep production time down. I was also told if I order this round I will definitely see it this year. I just wish Gris T and one of the hot pinks/purples would return. Such a luxury problem


Ooooo....Gris T plus one of those hot pinks/purples would be magical, Quelle....


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hermezzy said:


> Ooooo....Gris T plus one of those hot pinks/purples would be magical, Quelle....


That was the idea but no such luck. I considered Etain and Anemone but I will wait (somewhat) patiently for some of my true love colors to come back. I now have black, rouge H, bleu saphir, bleu electrique, and raisin all covered in some way, we will see how it all comes out!


----------



## HerLuv

ayc said:


> honestly, no one really knows ..it is really up to Paris... I would say just order the colors you want.  I ordered SO in Chevre 5/2016 got it in 2/2017.



Thanks ayc and congrats for getting your SO. Nine mos. is not bad at all.


----------



## ladyfarquaad

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question - I had the opportunity to place my first SO last December (Epsom Bleu Saphir retourne K32 with a Vermillion interior and gold hardware). My SA told me I had to get my initials on it, which I was happy to do. I assumed a deposit would be required so I checked with him, but he said no deposit was necessary. 

I realise I've only been waiting 5 months so there's really no need to worry yet, but for the last couple of months I've been concerned that it doesn't make sense to not pay a deposit for a bag with initials on it. I understand that there may not be a deposit required for a general SO, since if the original person placing the order didn't buy it, someone else probably would. 

While I am very excited about my SO and can't wait to receive it, it just doesn't make sense to me that Hermes would take the risk of personalising a bag with my (very unusual!) initials without the security of a deposit. 

Has this happened to anyone else or do any of you wonderful Hermes experts have any thoughts?? 

Thank you [emoji16]


----------



## chanelkittykat

Hi everyone! My SA measured me for a longer length strap for my Kelly as I would like to wear it cross body. Just wondering if any of you know if this is counted as a special order of some sort or just a normal service Hermes provides? Many thanks! xx


----------



## honhon

chanelkittykat said:


> Hi everyone! My SA measured me for a longer length strap for my Kelly as I would like to wear it cross body. Just wondering if any of you know if this is counted as a special order of some sort or just a normal service Hermes provides? Many thanks! xx


i don't think it would be counted as an SO


----------



## Ladybug^^

chanelkittykat said:


> Hi everyone! My SA measured me for a longer length strap for my Kelly as I would like to wear it cross body. Just wondering if any of you know if this is counted as a special order of some sort or just a normal service Hermes provides? Many thanks! xx


I ordered the long strap 100cm will know the price when is here


----------



## HerLuv

Ladybug^^ said:


> I ordered the long strap 100cm will know the price when is here



Hello ladybug, DH also ordered a canvas strap 100cm but I am not sure if 100 cm includes the hardware? Any idea?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chanelkittykat

honhon said:


> i don't think it would be counted as an SO


Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## cyberbear

Hi everyone, I have been offered to make a special order. I am thinking of aB25 or 30 but really cannot decide on the colours

I have a few H bags in Rouge H, electric blue, rose japiur, etain, black, white, soufre, blue hydra so I don't want to hv a SO in those colours  

any ideas anyone ? I am 22 so I kind of want to get some 'younger' , more vibrant tones


----------



## Meta

@cyberbear Perhaps Jaune d'Or, Bamboo or Rose Azalea? Those are more vibrant.


----------



## Ladybug^^

HerLuv said:


> Hello ladybug, DH also ordered a canvas strap 100cm but I am not sure if 100 cm includes the hardware? Any idea?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hello the one I ordered was with my SO Kelly l, so guess it will be brush gold hardware 
I do think you should be able to specific which one you want


----------



## QuelleFromage

HerLuv said:


> Hello ladybug, DH also ordered a canvas strap 100cm but I am not sure if 100 cm includes the hardware? Any idea?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I think it is measured end to end of the leather piece. We actually just measured that when I placed the new order the other day but that was on a leather strap


----------



## jpezmom

Hello fellow tpfers!  This thread has been so helpful as I prepared to place my first SO this past weekend - thank you!  I went with B30 Raisin in Chèvre with Etoupe interior and contrast piping, and brushed gold.  I am having second thoughts on the Etoupe piping - is it too contrasting?  My SA feels the piping will be subtle and make the bag special.  When I search Raisin bags, I haven't found many with contrast piping so it's hard for me to picture.  And the bag in all a Raisin is so beautiful!  What would you recommend?  (I am a neutral gal and prefer understated and simple.). Thank you so much for your thoughts!


----------



## bagidiotic

jpezmom said:


> Hello fellow tpfers!  This thread has been so helpful as I prepared to place my first SO this past weekend - thank you!  I went with B30 Raisin in Chèvre with Etoupe interior and contrast piping, and brushed gold.  I am having second thoughts on the Etoupe piping - is it too contrasting?  My SA feels the piping will be subtle and make the bag special.  When I search Raisin bags, I haven't found many with contrast piping so it's hard for me to picture.  And the bag in all a Raisin is so beautiful!  What would you recommend?  (I am a neutral gal and prefer understated and simple.). Thank you so much for your thoughts!


This combo and version  will be beautiful 
Dont change 
Just wait for it to come


----------



## HerLuv

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it is measured end to end of the leather piece. We actually just measured that when I placed the new order the other day but that was on a leather strap



This is a relief. If the 100 cm strap includes the length of the hardware it would have been too short for me. Thanks Quelle.


----------



## jpezmom

bagidiotic said:


> This combo and version  will be beautiful
> Dont change
> Just wait for it to come


Thank you so much for your advice!  Will do - let the waiting game begin.


----------



## cavluv

jpezmom said:


> I went with B30 Raisin in Chèvre with Etoupe interior and contrast piping, and brushed gold.  I am having second thoughts on the Etoupe piping - is it too contrasting?  My SA feels the piping will be subtle and make the bag special.



I think that combo sounds amazing...especially with brushed gold hw. Should be very subtle and special. Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

jpezmom said:


> Hello fellow tpfers!  This thread has been so helpful as I prepared to place my first SO this past weekend - thank you!  I went with B30 Raisin in Chèvre with Etoupe interior and contrast piping, and brushed gold.  I am having second thoughts on the Etoupe piping - is it too contrasting?  My SA feels the piping will be subtle and make the bag special.  When I search Raisin bags, I haven't found many with contrast piping so it's hard for me to picture.  And the bag in all a Raisin is so beautiful!  What would you recommend?  (I am a neutral gal and prefer understated and simple.). Thank you so much for your thoughts!


It sounds beautiful and raisin with brushed gold is amazing. I personally don't love contrast piping but that's a judgment call. The bag will be more visibly a special order even when closed, and the  piping will create an "outline" around the bag. So it depends if you want to focus on the raisin chevre or on the combo. I think either way it is a win. I ordered raisin chevre with a contrast stitch this time, but that's partly because it was a Kelly and in a K you cannot see the interior so easily.


----------



## honhon

QuelleFromage said:


> It sounds beautiful and raisin with brushed gold is amazing. I personally don't love contrast piping but that's a judgment call. The bag will be more visibly a special order even when closed, and the  piping will create an "outline" around the bag. So it depends if you want to focus on the raisin chevre or on the combo. I think either way it is a win. I ordered raisin chevre with a contrast stitch this time, but that's partly because it was a Kelly and in a K you cannot see the interior so easily.


QF, what colour contrast stitching did you order for? just so curious because i hurt my little head over it


----------



## QuelleFromage

honhon said:


> QF, what colour contrast stitching did you order for? just so curious because i hurt my little head over it


haha my head was hurting too. I ordered BE stitching.  what about you?


----------



## jpezmom

cavluv said:


> I think that combo sounds amazing...especially with brushed gold hw. Should be very subtle and special. Can't wait to see it!!


cavluv - thank you for your response!  My SA didn't have the swatches in chèvre so we looked at it in a different leather (Clemence?).  I can't wait to see this bag, too!  Only 362 more days to go...


----------



## jpezmom

QuelleFromage said:


> It sounds beautiful and raisin with brushed gold is amazing. I personally don't love contrast piping but that's a judgment call. The bag will be more visibly a special order even when closed, and the  piping will create an "outline" around the bag. So it depends if you want to focus on the raisin chevre or on the combo. I think either way it is a win. I ordered raisin chevre with a contrast stitch this time, but that's partly because it was a Kelly and in a K you cannot see the interior so easily.


QuelleFromage - that was my concern too about the piping - will it take away from the beauty of the all Raisin bag?  I will take the leap of faith that the outline of the piping won't overpower the rest of the bag.  I appreciate everyone's feedback as it sounds like this will be a no-lose combination!!


----------



## honhon

QuelleFromage said:


> haha my head was hurting too. I ordered BE stitching.  what about you?


i did BE for interior lining.  after a hard digging search on the original mysterious "pink" contrast stitching, althrough one of the kind member enlightened me to acajou colour, i decided to go with pink azalea.  and against chèvre raisin i wanted to bring out gatsby warmth i chose brushed gold hw.  
what is your lining?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

honhon said:


> i did BE for interior lining.  after a hard digging search on the original mysterious "pink" contrast stitching, althrough one of the kind member enlightened me to acajou colour, i decided to go with pink azalea.  and against chèvre raisin i wanted to bring out gatsby warmth i chose brushed gold hw.
> what is your lining?


I did BE lining as well. I too considered doing a rose-colored stitch like the acajou but decided to go for "inverted stitch" (stitch same color as lining). It was a last minute inspiration but I'm actually really excited for it.  Someday I might find a raisin box K with the Acajou stitch.....love raisin box!
I ALMOST did brushed gold even though I have no GHW bags as it looks so nice on raisin but I stuck with my tried and true brushed PHW


----------



## Jo77

I wished i joined this forum much earlier! It would hv made my SO process so much easier. Spent last 2.5 hours reading this thread with amazement and joy. 

One quick qn: somewhere along the thread, someone mentioned that towards the end of SO period or if u submit your order late, the leather choice you opted may run out. Does this happen often? Reason so is my SA only put through my order on 3rd may even though i decided on the colors in mid april. If i do not hear any news of rejection from her, does that mean its accepted. 

Thx in advance!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Jo77 said:


> I wished i joined this forum much earlier! It would hv made my SO process so much easier. Spent last 2.5 hours reading this thread with amazement and joy.
> 
> One quick qn: somewhere along the thread, someone mentioned that towards the end of SO period or if u submit your order late, the leather choice you opted may run out. Does this happen often? Reason so is my SA only put through my order on 3rd may even though i decided on the colors in mid april. If i do not hear any news of rejection from her, does that mean its accepted.
> 
> Thx in advance!


That happened to me. I think with the new restricted SO colors it is unlikely to happen again. I also think my SA might have made a mistake.
Usually once you place your SO it goes into a giant black hole  just kidding, but kinda true. You would be notified if you had to make a change


Jo77 said:


> I wished i joined this forum much earlier! It would hv made my SO process so much easier. Spent last 2.5 hours reading this thread with amazement and joy.
> 
> One quick qn: somewhere along the thread, someone mentioned that towards the end of SO period or if u submit your order late, the leather choice you opted may run out. Does this happen often? Reason so is my SA only put through my order on 3rd may even though i decided on the colors in mid april. If i do not hear any news of rejection from her, does that mean its accepted.
> 
> Thx in advance!



 This happened to me ( a color in a specific leather running out), but I've rarely heard of it happening to others. It may have been an error: I was told the bag lining would have to be Togo as "Rouge H chevre had run out" and when the bag arrived it was marked as a Togo interior, but it is in fact chevre. 
So no, don't think it's common. In any case my SA called, texted, Facebooked me multiple times with order changes, so you would hear back if you had an issue.
I also think the new, more narrow SO availabilities mean you will more likely get what you want :slowers:


----------



## periogirl28

Jo77 said:


> I wished i joined this forum much earlier! It would hv made my SO process so much easier. Spent last 2.5 hours reading this thread with amazement and joy.
> 
> One quick qn: somewhere along the thread, someone mentioned that towards the end of SO period or if u submit your order late, the leather choice you opted may run out. Does this happen often? Reason so is my SA only put through my order on 3rd may even though i decided on the colors in mid april. If i do not hear any news of rejection from her, does that mean its accepted.
> 
> Thx in advance!



It has happened to me twice, once with the outside leather and once with the inside lining. My SA in FSH is very good at emailing back immediately and updating me, so we choose the alternatives via messaging and the order goes in. After that it goes in the black hole. Hahaha!


----------



## Jo77

QuelleFromage said:


> That happened to me. I think with the new restricted SO colors it is unlikely to happen again. I also think my SA might have made a mistake.
> Usually once you place your SO it goes into a giant black hole  just kidding, but kinda true. You would be notified if you had to make a change
> 
> 
> This happened to me ( a color in a specific leather running out), but I've rarely heard of it happening to others. It may have been an error: I was told the bag lining would have to be Togo as "Rouge H chevre had run out" and when the bag arrived it was marked as a Togo interior, but it is in fact chevre.
> So no, don't think it's common. In any case my SA called, texted, Facebooked me multiple times with order changes, so you would hear back if you had an issue.
> I also think the new, more narrow SO availabilities mean you will more likely get what you want :slowers:



Black hole! So far, i had not heard anything from her and i chose a relatively straight fwd option. I better checked with her again. But thx love!



periogirl28 said:


> It has happened to me twice, once with the outside leather and once with the inside lining. My SA in FSH is very good at emailing back immediately and updating me, so we choose the alternatives via messaging and the order goes in. After that it goes in the black hole. Hahaha!


. 

Twice! Oh man. Not sure if i can deal with that heart attack once, much less twice. Im taking comfort that the SA shld notify if anything goes wrong. Im loving this forum!


----------



## angelyjoy

For UK/London H lovers and fans, do you know whether the SO window has passed for this year or does UK H just randomly contact their chosen customers throughout the year?


----------



## Meta

angelyjoy said:


> For UK/London H lovers and fans, do you know whether the SO window has passed for this year or does UK H just randomly contact their chosen customers throughout the year?


The window hasn't closed yet but slots are most likely filled by now.


----------



## hermes fans

Currently the SO can only be placed according to the colours listed on 2017S/S form. Does any body know by when the list of the 2017 F/W colours will be released?


----------



## Meta

hermes fans said:


> Currently the SO can only be placed according to the colours listed on 2017S/S form. Does any body know by when the list of the 2017 F/W colours will be released?


At the next SO which will likely take place beginning Oct/Nov


----------



## hilwa

I have a chance to make my first SO. The manager did not discuss with me the color combination yet. I'm dreaming about having a kelly in shiny porosus crocodile. I want it in tri color like two shades of blue: bleu brighton and bleu sapphire with black or grey. But after reading the thread I was so disappointed that they have a limited list of colors in crocodile and the only blue I find is bleu marine.
Is that true? I'm new at this I have no experience. Are they not able to make it in the colors that I want?


----------



## bagidiotic

hilwa said:


> I have a chance to make my first SO. The manager did not discuss with me the color combination yet. I'm dreaming about having a kelly in shiny porosus crocodile. I want it in tri color like two shades of blue: bleu brighton and bleu sapphire with black or grey. But after reading the thread I was so disappointed that they have a limited list of colors in crocodile and the only blue I find is bleu marine.
> Is that true? I'm new at this I have no experience. Are they not able to make it in the colors that I want?


Yes only can choose listed colors
Rules are strict
Otherwise  may  risk reject  from paris


----------



## loveaddict

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks....I was obsessing over not being able to get Rose Tyrien.



Me too, i couldnt get rose tyrien from the store last time and i decided to buy it from trusted reseller. Thats the end of the story.


----------



## bagidiotic

loveaddict said:


> Me too, i couldnt get rose tyrien from the store last time and i decided to buy it from trusted reseller. Thats the end of the story.


Yes 
Rt is a must have for all pink fanatics
Lol


----------



## loveaddict

bagidiotic said:


> Yes
> Rt is a must have for all pink fanatics
> Lol


Yes even my sil thats not a pink person also loves rt


----------



## hilwa

Do you have the most recent SO color chart? I found one that was posted here in 2016.
Do you find tri color crocodile kelly looking better than the normal one colored ones? I'm a little confuesd.
I like the classy look of the one color, and the special color combination of the tri color. Help!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LadyCupid

hilwa said:


> Do you have the most recent SO color chart? I found one that was posted here in 2016.
> Do you find tri color crocodile kelly looking better than the normal one colored ones? I'm a little confuesd.
> I like the classy look of the one color, and the special color combination of the tri color. Help!!


FW 2016 and SS2017 SO charts are the same. Hermes has changed to repeating SO options for 2 seasons. Next season FW2017 you will see a new chart that will be repeated again for SS2018.

Here are the color options for SS2017 which should be the same as FW2016.

Can you actually still order a tricolor? I am not sure because I thought only bicolor option is available now.


----------



## hilwa

yodaling1 said:


> FW 2016 and SS2017 SO charts are the same. Hermes has changed to repeating SO options for 2 seasons. Next season FW2017 you will see a new chart that will be repeated again for SS2018.
> 
> Here are the color options for SS2017 which should be the same as FW2016.
> 
> Can you actually still order a tricolor? I am not sure because I thought only bicolor option is available now.



I'm not sure about the options. I have an appointment with the manager tomorrow.


----------



## QuelleFromage

yodaling1 said:


> FW 2016 and SS2017 SO charts are the same. Hermes has changed to repeating SO options for 2 seasons. Next season FW2017 you will see a new chart that will be repeated again for SS2018.
> 
> Here are the color options for SS2017 which should be the same as FW2016.
> 
> Can you actually still order a tricolor? I am not sure because I thought only bicolor option is available now.





hilwa said:


> I'm not sure about the options. I have an appointment with the manager tomorrow.



I was told no tricolor for exotics either. Definitely none for classic skins. Tricolor= even more dye lots to keep in stock plus too many options for heinous creations. H trying very hard to simplify special orders so we can have some idea when they come in, especially for places where they count as quota.


----------



## hermes fans

yodaling1 said:


> FW 2016 and SS2017 SO charts are the same. Hermes has changed to repeating SO options for 2 seasons. Next season FW2017 you will see a new chart that will be repeated again for SS2018.
> 
> Here are the color options for SS2017 which should be the same as FW2016.
> 
> Can you actually still order a tricolor? I am not sure because I thought only bicolor option is available now.


Thanks for sharing this HD colour chart for exotic leathers. Do you have the same for classic leather? - the paper shown previously by other members are not in good quality.

btw, I was told that tri-colour has been no longer available 2 years ago...


----------



## Kkho

hilwa said:


> I'm not sure about the options. I have an appointment with the manager tomorrow.



Are exotics offered this round ? I was offered SO by my paris SA but because I only wanted exotic skin , she said it's not on offer this round. Anyway I picked up a ostrich rouge vif k28 ghw so that made up for the SO offer for sure.


----------



## Prada_Princess

Kkho said:


> Are exotics offered this round ? I was offered SO by my paris SA but because I only wanted exotic skin , she said it's not on offer this round. Anyway I picked up a ostrich rouge vif k28 ghw so that made up for the SO offer for sure.


The ostrich sounds amazing!


----------



## oohshinythings

Kkho said:


> Are exotics offered this round ? I was offered SO by my paris SA but because I only wanted exotic skin , she said it's not on offer this round. Anyway I picked up a ostrich rouge vif k28 ghw so that made up for the SO offer for sure.


I ordered an ostrich a few weeks ago, so I assume yes


----------



## LadyCupid

hermes fans said:


> Thanks for sharing this HD colour chart for exotic leathers. Do you have the same for classic leather? - the paper shown previously by other members are not in good quality.
> 
> btw, I was told that tri-colour has been no longer available 2 years ago...


Here they are.


----------



## hilwa

Hi All:
I have only few hours left before changing my special order. The manager gave me a chance to change anything I don't like by tomorrow morning. Its my first time placing a SO.
I ordered 30 Togo Bleu Electrique CC with Gris Mouette in the inside of the birkin. The manager suggested the GM, its not my idea. I think the shade is too light almost like silver and I chose gold hardware.
 I wanted Turquoise at first, He said its not available anymore.
I'm thinking that Etain or Etoupe is better than Gris Mouette. I do have Etoupe birkin.
So I think Etain would be a change, But I'm afraid its too dark. I don't want it to be too light nor too dark. What do you think about bleu paon and rose azalee? Are they too much of contrast?
I want the safest choice. I want to love it forever.
Also, I was so confused where to put my initials and I decided to put it on the clochette instead of inside. What do you think?


----------



## LovEmAll

Not exactly the combos you are thinking about, but hopefully these pics give you an idea of the potential color combo you are thinking about.

I also don't think GM is too light or etain or etoupe too dark, but my recommendation is to go with your gut.  Good luck dear!



hsiaomee said:


> My special order. Etain togo with Bleu Electrique interior, white stitching and shiny GHW
> 
> View attachment 2296401
> 
> View attachment 2296402





BabyBenV said:


> B30 HSS Blue Electrique/Turquoise GHW &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;





ACTRESS said:


> My SO
> Blue Electric Togo, B35, Gold Hardware, Contrast Stitching, Rose Sakura interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3420908


----------



## QuelleFromage

hilwa said:


> Hi All:
> I have only few hours left before changing my special order. The manager gave me a chance to change anything I don't like by tomorrow morning. Its my first time placing a SO.
> I ordered 30 Togo Bleu Electrique CC with Gris Mouette in the inside of the birkin. The manager suggested the GM, its not my idea. I think the shade is too light almost like silver and I chose gold hardware.
> I wanted Turquoise at first, He said its not available anymore.
> I'm thinking that Etain or Etoupe is better than Gris Mouette. I do have Etoupe birkin.
> So I think Etain would be a change, But I'm afraid its too dark. I don't want it to be too light nor too dark. What do you think about bleu paon and rose azalee? Are they too much of contrast?
> I want the safest choice. I want to love it forever.
> Also, I was so confused where to put my initials and I decided to put it on the clochette instead of inside. What do you think?



Rose Azalée wasn't available for me as a lining but maybe it is for you. Basically, if you want a big pop/contrast and love pink, that is a fun choice, but it's a B and you will always see a slice of the interior.
What about a darker blue like Saphir, or how about Raisin? I agree that Mouette's not the most interesting choice. 
I always do my monogram on the clochette. I don't love bold exterior initials on Bs and Ks, it detracts from the line IMO - inside monogram is sweet but just a secret for you that still ruins the bag's resale value in the event you ever tire of it (unlikely but still...)....and with the clochette you can choose whether or not to show the initials.


----------



## Jo77

hilwa said:


> Hi All:
> I have only few hours left before changing my special order. The manager gave me a chance to change anything I don't like by tomorrow morning. Its my first time placing a SO.
> I ordered 30 Togo Bleu Electrique CC with Gris Mouette in the inside of the birkin. The manager suggested the GM, its not my idea. I think the shade is too light almost like silver and I chose gold hardware.
> I wanted Turquoise at first, He said its not available anymore.
> I'm thinking that Etain or Etoupe is better than Gris Mouette. I do have Etoupe birkin.
> So I think Etain would be a change, But I'm afraid its too dark. I don't want it to be too light nor too dark. What do you think about bleu paon and rose azalee? Are they too much of contrast?
> I want the safest choice. I want to love it forever.
> Also, I was so confused where to put my initials and I decided to put it on the clochette instead of inside. What do you think?



I think BE with gris M is lovely. Found a pic courtesy of an ig account. Hope this helps. 



Blue paon and rose azalea sounds lovely too. I saw a blue paon with rose azalea as secondary color somewhere but cant locate it now.


----------



## Folledesac

hilwa said:


> Hi All:
> I have only few hours left before changing my special order. The manager gave me a chance to change anything I don't like by tomorrow morning. Its my first time placing a SO.
> I ordered 30 Togo Bleu Electrique CC with Gris Mouette in the inside of the birkin. The manager suggested the GM, its not my idea. I think the shade is too light almost like silver and I chose gold hardware.
> I wanted Turquoise at first, He said its not available anymore.
> I'm thinking that Etain or Etoupe is better than Gris Mouette. I do have Etoupe birkin.
> So I think Etain would be a change, But I'm afraid its too dark. I don't want it to be too light nor too dark. What do you think about bleu paon and rose azalee? Are they too much of contrast?
> I want the safest choice. I want to love it forever.
> Also, I was so confused where to put my initials and I decided to put it on the clochette instead of inside. What do you think?



I went through the same process for my BE kelly ! I chose etain at last ... my sa told me that blue saphir interior would not match the be extérior since the Colors are going to be too close because the dye is different in Togo and chèvre. I also considered a very dark blue ... good luck in making your decision ! And congrats ! Blue electric is one of the best h blues ever !!!


----------



## LaenaLovely

Is there anyone who can assist with some questions about the SO process I went through with the Boston store?


----------



## princessmaggie

LaenaLovely said:


> Is there anyone who can assist with some questions about the SO process I went through with the Boston store?



I'd love to hear about how your SO came about as we share the same store & i'm somewhat frustrated that I've been told for the last year that I'm getting an SO "next" round and now after 2 rounds still nothing!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Elina0408

ladyfarquaad said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question - I had the opportunity to place my first SO last December (Epsom Bleu Saphir retourne K32 with a Vermillion interior and gold hardware). My SA told me I had to get my initials on it, which I was happy to do. I assumed a deposit would be required so I checked with him, but he said no deposit was necessary.
> 
> I realise I've only been waiting 5 months so there's really no need to worry yet, but for the last couple of months I've been concerned that it doesn't make sense to not pay a deposit for a bag with initials on it. I understand that there may not be a deposit required for a general SO, since if the original person placing the order didn't buy it, someone else probably would.
> 
> While I am very excited about my SO and can't wait to receive it, it just doesn't make sense to me that Hermes would take the risk of personalising a bag with my (very unusual!) initials without the security of a deposit.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else or do any of you wonderful Hermes experts have any thoughts??
> 
> Thank you [emoji16]


At H you don't prepay for your orders ( your order might come after let's say 27 months, like mine did!!!) And you will pay at the time the price that currently is your bag not the price when you ordered it [emoji30]


----------



## LadyCupid

ladyfarquaad said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question - I had the opportunity to place my first SO last December (Epsom Bleu Saphir retourne K32 with a Vermillion interior and gold hardware). My SA told me I had to get my initials on it, which I was happy to do. I assumed a deposit would be required so I checked with him, but he said no deposit was necessary.
> 
> I realise I've only been waiting 5 months so there's really no need to worry yet, but for the last couple of months I've been concerned that it doesn't make sense to not pay a deposit for a bag with initials on it. I understand that there may not be a deposit required for a general SO, since if the original person placing the order didn't buy it, someone else probably would.
> 
> While I am very excited about my SO and can't wait to receive it, it just doesn't make sense to me that Hermes would take the risk of personalising a bag with my (very unusual!) initials without the security of a deposit.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else or do any of you wonderful Hermes experts have any thoughts??
> 
> Thank you [emoji16]


I have a friend that had initials done on her SO and no deposit was required either.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ladyfarquaad said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question - I had the opportunity to place my first SO last December (Epsom Bleu Saphir retourne K32 with a Vermillion interior and gold hardware). My SA told me I had to get my initials on it, which I was happy to do. I assumed a deposit would be required so I checked with him, but he said no deposit was necessary.
> 
> I realise I've only been waiting 5 months so there's really no need to worry yet, but for the last couple of months I've been concerned that it doesn't make sense to not pay a deposit for a bag with initials on it. I understand that there may not be a deposit required for a general SO, since if the original person placing the order didn't buy it, someone else probably would.
> 
> While I am very excited about my SO and can't wait to receive it, it just doesn't make sense to me that Hermes would take the risk of personalising a bag with my (very unusual!) initials without the security of a deposit.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else or do any of you wonderful Hermes experts have any thoughts??
> 
> Thank you [emoji16]


DIff boutiues have diff policies about monogramming prior to bag purchase. My first SO was no issue to monogram when I placed the order... the bag arrived and I was in love! The second SO was placed at a diff boutique (same SA) but the SM said no to monogram prior to purchase....only after I accept the bag... no deposit required in the US.


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Elina0408 said:


> At H you don't prepay for your orders ( your order might come after let's say 27 months, like mine did!!!) And you will pay at the time the price that currently is your bag not the price when you ordered it [emoji30]



Thanks for your reply  27 months is SO long, I would go crazy! 

I know that you don't prepay in general, but I have read in a thread a couple of months ago that H boutiques in Hong Kong (and maybe other places) required monogramming for special orders - to prevent reselling I presume - and required a deposit (because of the monogram). I guess different stores have different policies?


----------



## ladyfarquaad

yodaling1 said:


> I have a friend that had initials done on her SO and no deposit was required either.



Thank you - that's comforting to hear!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Israeli_Flava said:


> DIff boutiues have diff policies about monogramming prior to bag purchase. My first SO was no issue to monogram when I placed the order... the bag arrived and I was in love! The second SO was placed at a diff boutique (same SA) but the SM said no to monogram prior to purchase....only after I accept the bag... no deposit required in the US.



Thank you for your reply - I guess my experience makes sense if different boutiques have different policies


----------



## QuelleFromage

I've ordered monogramming on all my SOs except the last, and never paid a deposit.  I only monogram the clochette, but I don't think that makes a difference as it's just another entry in the form.

No idea what happens if you refuse a monogrammed SO especially if it's super visible and on the body of the bag. Maybe there are so many people waiting that they can find someone to match the initials


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ladyfarquaad said:


> Thank you for your reply - I guess my experience makes sense if different boutiques have different policies


This topic has been addressed already in this thread. However, one point that was made is that some countries (I believe Asia specifically) may require a deposit but not in the US... but the convo never centered around monogramming....

A friend of mine ordered monogramming on her SO. When the SO arrived it was wrong... wrong colors completely but it was monogrammed. She didn't accept it. The boutique had to order a new clouchette for the bag....


----------



## allanrvj

ladyfarquaad said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this question - I had the opportunity to place my first SO last December (Epsom Bleu Saphir retourne K32 with a Vermillion interior and gold hardware). My SA told me I had to get my initials on it, which I was happy to do. I assumed a deposit would be required so I checked with him, but he said no deposit was necessary.
> 
> I realise I've only been waiting 5 months so there's really no need to worry yet, but for the last couple of months I've been concerned that it doesn't make sense to not pay a deposit for a bag with initials on it. I understand that there may not be a deposit required for a general SO, since if the original person placing the order didn't buy it, someone else probably would.
> 
> While I am very excited about my SO and can't wait to receive it, it just doesn't make sense to me that Hermes would take the risk of personalising a bag with my (very unusual!) initials without the security of a deposit.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone else or do any of you wonderful Hermes experts have any thoughts??
> 
> Thank you [emoji16]





Elina0408 said:


> At H you don't prepay for your orders ( your order might come after let's say 27 months, like mine did!!!) And you will pay at the time the price that currently is your bag not the price when you ordered it [emoji30]



If the store is a franchise, they might require a deposit, just like what happened to me, although it was a PO rather than an SO (HAC 40 in bdp epsom). I paid 10% of the amount of the bag the time it was ordered, and then it was deducted from the price at the time when my bag was ready to be picked up.


----------



## allanrvj

I have a question, which is a bit related to this thread:

If your SO arrives and you're not near the store to pick it up immediately--like, say, you're traveling, or you placed your SO at FSH and could not immediately go to Paris to pick it up--how long are they gonna keep your SO before they offer it to another customer or send it to another store?


----------



## EmileH

allanrvj said:


> I have a question, which is a bit related to this thread:
> 
> If your SO arrives and you're not near the store to pick it up immediately--like, say, you're traveling, or you placed your SO at FSH and could not immediately go to Paris to pick it up--how long are they gonna keep your SO before they offer it to another customer or send it to another store?



I placed my order at fsh. They told me that they would hold it indefinitely as long as I was in touch and confirmed that I would be coming to get it at some point. They told me to wait to monogram until I was sure I liked it. They will do it while I wait.  They did not ask for a deposit.


----------



## allanrvj

Pocketbook Pup said:


> I placed my order at fsh. They told me that they would hold it indefinitely as long as I was in touch and confirmed that I would be coming to get it at some point. They told me to wait to monogram until I was sure I liked it. They will do it while I wait.  They did not ask for a deposit.


Thank you!


----------



## loveaddict

allanrvj said:


> I have a question, which is a bit related to this thread:
> 
> If your SO arrives and you're not near the store to pick it up immediately--like, say, you're traveling, or you placed your SO at FSH and could not immediately go to Paris to pick it up--how long are they gonna keep your SO before they offer it to another customer or send it to another store?



I had this prob before and they told me as long as i am confirm with the bag they will keep it until im ready to pick it up, but i was paranoid some other sa will sell my bag by accident etc so i requested if i can do money transfer 1st, and i did that to secure the bag. Hth


----------



## EmileH

loveaddict said:


> I had this prob before and they told me as long as i am confirm with the bag they will keep it until im ready to pick it up, but i was paranoid some other sa will sell my bag by accident etc so i requested if i can do money transfer 1st, and i did that to secure the bag. Hth



That's not a bad idea. I had thought of that too. Just make sure they open the box and make sure the bag came out as ordered. There have been some major mishaps lately.


----------



## QuelleFromage

allanrvj said:


> I have a question, which is a bit related to this thread:
> 
> If your SO arrives and you're not near the store to pick it up immediately--like, say, you're traveling, or you placed your SO at FSH and could not immediately go to Paris to pick it up--how long are they gonna keep your SO before they offer it to another customer or send it to another store?


My last SO came in to Paris literally while I was at the airport leaving the EU. I picked it up two months later. No issue at all.
(ETA: except raising my blood pressure as I'd been in Paris a day before and the bag was probably already in........)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allanrvj

loveaddict said:


> I had this prob before and they told me as long as i am confirm with the bag they will keep it until im ready to pick it up, but i was paranoid some other sa will sell my bag by accident etc so i requested if i can do money transfer 1st, and i did that to secure the bag. Hth





QuelleFromage said:


> My last SO came in to Paris literally while I was at the airport leaving the EU. I picked it up two months later. No issue at all.



Thanks ladies. Very reassuring. I asked because I'm going to Paris and after that I'll be traveling for a few months, and I'm worried that if ever I make an SO and it arrives while I'm away (judging by the speed special orders arrive these days), I don't know what to do.


----------



## rk4265

Are special orders more expensive


----------



## LadyCupid

rk4265 said:


> Are special orders more expensive


No.


----------



## Onthego

yodaling1 said:


> Here they are.


Thank you for this chart! You are always so helpful. My question is where do you pick the inside color from? Is there another chart for lining? I did a Constance SO 13 months ago and got it the day before Mothers Day. But I dont remember seeing a chart for the inside colors, I just knew what I wanted and it was available. I may be able to do another SO for the next round.  You already mentioned that maybe the colors will be different. But still I want to get an idea of what might be available. TIA


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> I have both sellier and retourné K28s and in fact my last SO was originally exactly your specs except I had brossé PHW.
> Some points: Chèvre Mysore is indeed available (only) for special order in a Kelly and you can get sellier in ANY leather, although Paris may refuse Clemence or Swift depending on their mood  Chèvre is a great leather although it starts out a little shiny IMO.
> 
> In a sellier your contrast stitching will be visible along every seam of the bag, as opposed to a retourné, where it will only be visible on sangles, flap, and handle. Consider this, as it will change the versatility of your bag. It changes the whole look of a sellier unless the difference is very subtle. My Ks with contrast stitch are either sporty (gold w/ white) or the contrast is subtle (fauve with Rubis).
> 
> That said, it's a great choice overall, although personally I don't like brushed gold with BE.
> I changed my order in the end - to a 32 because all my Ks are 28 and I needed more space, to a Rouge H interior because I want a BE exterior bag soon, and to Togo sellier, partially for studio reasons and partially because Togo is both hardier and softer. My SA convinced me that I should wait on contrast stitching for another SO and make this a classic black bag, so I did contrast only inside.
> 
> OP, I don't know if this is a first Kelly or a 30th, so can't assess how it'll fit into your wardrobe, but if you want a bag that will go from jeans and a t-shirt to an LBD, forgo the contrast stitch but keep the other specs. I think a black 28 sellier is great for evening. If you ALREADY have a small black K then by all means do the stitching. Have fun with the process as it is an amazing one, and try to get your preferences well set in your mind before going in to go through your choices.



@QuelleFromage You hit on something I am considering for my K25 SO.  Planning on sellier, chèvre, noir with possible contrast stitch (rose lipstick).  I do occasionally do LBD/evening events that this would be perfect for but unsure of contrast stitch option.  I dress edgy.  No matter what, would you say contrast is just too sporty?  or could it work with edgy evening? TIA


----------



## LadyCupid

Onthego said:


> Thank you for this chart! You are always so helpful. My question is where do you pick the inside color from? Is there another chart for lining? I did a Constance SO 13 months ago and got it the day before Mothers Day. But I dont remember seeing a chart for the inside colors, I just knew what I wanted and it was available. I may be able to do another SO for the next round.  You already mentioned that maybe the colors will be different. But still I want to get an idea of what might be available. TIA


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-92#post-30763675

First pic is for the exterior color. 2nd picture shows the interior lining color availability. Hope that helps.


----------



## dgie

I have k28s in both sellier and retourne. In my opinion, the retourne is much more casual. It sounds like you want to be able to dress it up a bit, so I would do the sellier.


----------



## bagidiotic

rk4265 said:


> Are special orders more expensive


Ordering   same price as per leather  categories 
However  to qualify ordering  will need to spend a lot with the store
So in a way yes more expensive  lol


----------



## QuelleFromage

Txoceangirl said:


> @QuelleFromage You hit on something I am considering for my K25 SO.  Planning on sellier, chèvre, noir with possible contrast stitch (rose lipstick).  I do occasionally do LBD/evening events that this would be perfect for but unsure of contrast stitch option.  I dress edgy.  No matter what, would you say contrast is just too sporty?  or could it work with edgy evening? TIA


I think with noir contrast stitch doesn't necessarily mean sporty. I just ordered K25 raisin with blue electrique contrast stitch and I intend to carry it for evenings. I too am an edgy dresser. Of course it won't work with a full evening gown or a totally formal occasion but for those I would carry a clutch anyway. 
Rose lipstick wasn't available when I ordered or I would have done that with a grey. I think pink makes a wonderful contrast stitch against a neutral.


----------



## rhm

My next SO dream is going to be sellier Kelly 28. 

Exterior: Noir
Interior: Anemone
HDW: Brushed palladium hdw
Leather type: toss up of epsom or chevre. Most likely epsom because I want the structure to last. 

But firstly, I have to get my B25 SO first!


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> I think with noir contrast stitch doesn't necessarily mean sporty. I just ordered K25 raisin with blue electrique contrast stitch and I intend to carry it for evenings. I too am an edgy dresser. Of course it won't work with a full evening gown or a totally formal occasion but for those I would carry a clutch anyway.
> Rose lipstick wasn't available when I ordered or I would have done that with a grey. I think pink makes a wonderful contrast stitch against a neutral.


Thank you @QuelleFromage  I appreciate your insights and agree about the clutch.  As we all know, H works in mysterious ways when it comes to placing SO.  If RL is not available (even though it's on the list) or I have to choose from the chèvre leather colors for stitch, raisin stitch may be my backup. Probably won't pop as much.  Thanks again!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Txoceangirl said:


> Thank you @QuelleFromage  I appreciate your insights and agree about the clutch.  As we all know, H works in mysterious ways when it comes to placing SO.  If RL is not available (even though it's on the list) or I have to choose from the chèvre leather colors for stitch, raisin stitch may be my backup. Probably won't pop as much.  Thanks again!


Rose Lipstick isn't on the PE17 list. It is available as a thread for a specific color (one of the pinks that's available for exterior, can't recall which ATM) but it is not available as a lining. You can request a different stitch to your lining but usually only what's available in the SO box. What's your interior?
Generally, as long as your stitch matches your interior, Paris will approve it.  Does that make ANY sense? 
Or do you have the AW list already?! If so please reveal!


----------



## QuelleFromage

allanrvj said:


> Thanks ladies. Very reassuring. I asked because I'm going to Paris and after that I'll be traveling for a few months, and I'm worried that if ever I make an SO and it arrives while I'm away (judging by the speed special orders arrive these days), I don't know what to do.


You can also do what loveaddict did and set up a house account at your boutique, if they allow it. This will also allow you, in many cases, to have items shipped, although the duties by mail are a killer.


----------



## HerLuv

QuelleFromage said:


> Rose Lipstick isn't on the PE17 list. It is available as a thread for a specific color (one of the pinks that's available for exterior, can't recall which ATM) but it is not available as a lining. You can request a different stitch to your lining but usually only what's available in the SO box. What's your interior?
> Generally, as long as your stitch matches your interior, Paris will approve it.  Does that make ANY sense?
> Or do you have the AW list already?! If so please reveal!



Rose lipstick thread is for rose azalee.


----------



## HerLuv

QuelleFromage said:


> I think with noir contrast stitch doesn't necessarily mean sporty. I just ordered K25 raisin with blue electrique contrast stitch and I intend to carry it for evenings. I too am an edgy dresser. Of course it won't work with a full evening gown or a totally formal occasion but for those I would carry a clutch anyway.
> Rose lipstick wasn't available when I ordered or I would have done that with a grey. I think pink makes a wonderful contrast stitch against a neutral.



Raisin with BE stitching will be so amazing!!! Brilliant choice QF. Cant wait to see it. Prefer this than grey with pink.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Rose Lipstick isn't on the PE17 list. It is available as a thread for a specific color (one of the pinks that's available for exterior, can't recall which ATM) but it is not available as a lining. You can request a different stitch to your lining but usually only what's available in the SO box. What's your interior?
> Generally, as long as your stitch matches your interior, Paris will approve it.  Does that make ANY sense?
> Or do you have the AW list already?! If so please reveal!


 I was emailing my SA and Rose Azalee is available as a thread option. I'm doing all black (interior and exterior) seller with RA stitch. Well, that's my plan today. I'm not thrilled with the interior options. Who knows if I even have the right list (most recent published from SO help thread). Do you foresee any problems with Paris approval?  Or know purple thread options for chèvre (noir).?


----------



## HerLuv

Txoceangirl said:


> I was emailing my SA and Rose Azalee is available as a thread option. I'm doing all black (interior and exterior) seller with RA stitch. Well, that's my plan today. I'm not thrilled with the interior options. Who knows if I even have the right list (most recent published from SO help thread). Do you foresee any problems with Paris approval?  Or know purple thread options for chèvre (noir).?



Congrats! Your choice sounds [emoji106]
I think raisin has purple thread but you may have to choose raisin as the interior.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Txoceangirl said:


> I was emailing my SA and Rose Azalee is available as a thread option. I'm doing all black (interior and exterior) seller with RA stitch. Well, that's my plan today. I'm not thrilled with the interior options. Who knows if I even have the right list (most recent published from SO help thread). Do you foresee any problems with Paris approval?  Or know purple thread options for chèvre (noir).?


Rose Azalee is available, Rose Lipstick is not.
I don't think you'll have a problem with exterior contrast stitch only BUT make sure your SA notes you want noir interior. It will be pretty....I agree the interior colors aren't amazing, and if you get limited to the chevre colors (this happened to me last fall but not this spring) it's REALLY not as much fun.
The only purple available for stitch AFAIK is Raisin which will not pop on noir. I wanted to do a pink or purple stitch on grey and decided to wait til a brighter pink is available. Your bag will be lovely.


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Rose Azalee is available, Rose Lipstick is not.
> I don't think you'll have a problem with exterior contrast stitch only BUT make sure your SA notes you want noir interior. It will be pretty....I agree the interior colors aren't amazing, and if you get limited to the chevre colors (this happened to me last fall but not this spring) it's REALLY not as much fun.
> The only purple available for stitch AFAIK is Raisin which will not pop on noir. I wanted to do a pink or purple stitch on grey and decided to wait til a brighter pink is available. Your bag will be lovely.


Thank you @QuelleFromage .  Appreciate your expertise and input!


----------



## LadyCupid

QuelleFromage said:


> Rose Lipstick isn't on the PE17 list. It is available as a thread for a specific color (one of the pinks that's available for exterior, can't recall which ATM) but it is not available as a lining. You can request a different stitch to your lining but usually only what's available in the SO box. What's your interior?
> Generally, as long as your stitch matches your interior, Paris will approve it.  Does that make ANY sense?
> Or do you have the AW list already?! If so please reveal!


Does this mean I can choose 1 contrast stitch for exterior and another different contrast stitch for the interior?


----------



## QuelleFromage

yodaling1 said:


> Does this mean I can choose 1 contrast stitch for exterior and another different contrast stitch for the interior?


Not usually. You can request. When I requested this it came back with tonal stitch on the interior.


----------



## LadyCupid

QuelleFromage said:


> Not usually. You can request. When I requested this it came back with tonal stitch on the interior.


I see. Thank you.


----------



## csetcos

One more helpful info that @Txoceangirl and I just learned. Now you can only get a contrast stitch on a bicolor SO. 

So if you want a black chèvre K, for example, but don't immediately gravitate toward any of the limited chèvre options for interior and just want black on black, you can't get contrast stitch.

Of course the exceptions are Etoupe, Gold, etc that already have contrast.

Our store thought that was interesting, strange, and new.

I concur. It's just thread!!! Why not allow it on any SO?


----------



## Txoceangirl

csetcos said:


> One more helpful info that @Txoceangirl and I just learned. Now you can only get a contrast stitch on a bicolor SO.
> 
> So if you want a black chèvre K, for example, but don't immediately gravitate toward any of the limited chèvre options for interior and just want black on black, you can't get contrast stitch.
> 
> Of course the exceptions are Etoupe, Gold, etc that already have contrast.
> 
> Our store thought that was interesting, strange, and new.
> 
> I concur. It's just thread!!! Why not allow it on any SO?


At least our SA came up with a clever "workaround" for my bag!  And the clock starts.....


----------



## allanrvj

csetcos said:


> One more helpful info that @Txoceangirl and I just learned. Now you can only get a contrast stitch on a bicolor SO.
> 
> So if you want a black chèvre K, for example, but don't immediately gravitate toward any of the limited chèvre options for interior and just want black on black, you can't get contrast stitch.
> 
> Of course the exceptions are Etoupe, Gold, etc that already have contrast.
> 
> Our store thought that was interesting, strange, and new.
> 
> I concur. It's just thread!!! Why not allow it on any SO?


So if I want something like this: 



It's not possible?


----------



## Txoceangirl

allanrvj said:


> So if I want something like this:
> View attachment 3720185
> 
> 
> It's not possible?


Black and black with contrast stitch--- NO.

That's what I wanted but had to order a different interior to get the contrast stitch. I chose another dark interior which allows for the choice of having a contrast stitch.

HTH


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just a note...there are "rules" for SOs which are, like all H rules, not applied across the board, and interpreted differently by different stores. 
It is also true that some stores will limit choices in order not to even risk the hassle of being turned down by Paris.
Having placed SOs in three countries over three years, I have had completely differing experiences. 
For instance, I had the "chèvre problem" where I was told that for a chèvre bag I had to choose from chèvre list for interior rather than from lining list. Now, I know this isn't how it's supposed to work. but when the head of bags at a major European flagship thinks it's so, it's so. At the same time, I ordered a contrast stitch that did not match any of my leather choices - suggested by the same SM. 
Then I order a chèvre bag in the US and have no such restrictions BUT am told contrast stitch that doesn't match the lining may be refused. 

There is no way to predict what you're going to be able to do once you have the trunk in front of you,  so I strongly suggest asking for what you want and then working with what your store interprets the rules to be. In other works, keep your hopes up!


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Just a note...there are "rules" for SOs which are, like all H rules, not applied across the board, and interpreted differently by different stores.
> It is also true that some stores will limit choices in order not to even risk the hassle of being turned down by Paris.
> Having placed SOs in three countries over three years, I have had completely differing experiences.
> For instance, I had the "chèvre problem" where I was told that for a chèvre bag I had to choose from chèvre list for interior rather than from lining list. Now, I know this isn't how it's supposed to work. but when the head of bags at a major European flagship thinks it's so, it's so. At the same time, I ordered a contrast stitch that did not match any of my leather choices - suggested by the same SM.
> Then I order a chèvre bag in the US and have no such restrictions BUT am told contrast stitch that doesn't match the lining may be refused.
> 
> There is no way to predict what you're going to be able to do once you have the trunk in front of you,  so I strongly suggest asking for what you want and then working with what your store interprets the rules to be. In other works, keep your hopes up!


Yes, absolutely! 

We read through the selection instructions together. They called out single color versus bi-i color. This could be just US options and may not pertain to EU or other locations. My previous post should have acknowledged this.

For Chèvre exterior in noir and wanting a Rose Azalee contrast stitch, I had to add an interior color of which I chose raisin so that it didn't pop. My original was black and black with RA stitch....and did not meet standard (for US instruction)

Oh, the H SO mystery or is it misery????


----------



## QuelleFromage

Txoceangirl said:


> Yes, absolutely!
> 
> We read through the selection. Instructions together. They called out single color va hi color. This could be just US options and may not pertain to EU or other locations. My previous post should have acknowledged this.
> 
> For Chèvre exterior in noir and wanting a Rose Azalee contrast stitch, I had to add an interior color of which I chose raisin so that it didn't pop. My original was black and black with RA stitch....and did not meet standard.
> 
> Oh the H SO mystery or is it misery????


LOL! All so true.......
It's not so much mystery as usual H inconsistency. Technically, the special order forms allow a single color or a bicolor with no in-between which is why you had to choose a non-black interior. Sometimes, at some stores, you might have wiggle room on that.
I always thought that placing orders in the EU would give me more choice/the EU stores would be more willing to give a non-standard request to Paris but this hasn't proven true.  US and EU are different but one wasn't more flex than the other. 

In any case your bag will be lovely and a little flash of rich raisin will be gorgeous!


----------



## tustin

bagidiotic said:


> I did 5 so over the years in  paris
> Thru my experiences
> After submitting  my form
> My sa will usually  ask me to come back an hour later to check if my combo is yes or no
> I will get an instant  answer  within  same day
> No such thing as  maybe or should  be



Hi Bagidiotic, do you find that you get the SOs quicker if you placed in Paris vs your home store?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

tustin said:


> Hi Bagidiotic, do you find that you get the SOs quicker if you placed in Paris vs your home store?


On the average 
Same waiting  time


----------



## Rhl2987

My wait has begun! I ordered a Kelly Sellier 28 in chevre. Blue hydra exterior with blue paon interior. No contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware. Can't wait for her arrival!!


----------



## lulilu

I own a black/black birkin with white stitching that I SO'd a number of years ago.


----------



## tnw

I too have a black Kelly with white stitching (not a special order, they made them back in the early 2000's and I have a special order from 2009 Black Chèvre  Birkin with white stitching, black chèvre inside.  It didn't even dawn on me that was not allowed when I placed my special order several weeks ago.  Ordered my second dream bag, a Vermillon Togo Birkin with different color interior and white (natural) stitching.  As I didn't ask for the same color interior, I didn't get to find out if the contrast stitching would have been rejected.  



lulilu said:


> I own a black/black birkin with white stitching that I SO'd a number of years ago.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

I came to my local store a few days ago (not the one where I shop now, but the one I used to go. I stopped going there because the SAs were not friendly at all) and they said that Paris rejected my SO after 2 and half years! That's so weird to me. I'm a bit disappointed, but at the end of the day it's just a bag; I'll do another SO in october in the shop I shop now. That's a further confirmation that I made the right choice to change boutique even if the "new" one is faraway. I can't wait to see the new SO colors!! Do you know when we'll see them? I'm so curious!


----------



## csetcos

Rhl2987 said:


> My wait has begun! I ordered a Kelly Sellier 28 in chevre. Blue hydra exterior with blue paon interior. No contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware. Can't wait for her arrival!!



This sounds gorgeous!!! Congrats and welcome to the waiting game!!!

Still waiting- B35 Bleu Electrique, Bleu Paon interior, contrast stitch, brushed GHW. Nearly 7 months waiting.

Just placed- B35 Etain, Anemone interior, contrast stitch, brushed GHW. 3 days waiting [emoji5]


----------



## smileygirl

Help!.  I am putting in a SO for a Kelly 28 bicolor and trying to decide between three options.  I am flexible on leather, but it will be a seller with ghw for sure.    Any comments would be greatly appreciated!
1. Rose azalee base with Craie side
2. Anemone base with rouge grenat side
3. BE outside and maybe etoupe inside.

TIA!


----------



## Meta

smileygirl said:


> Help!.  I am putting in a SO for a Kelly 28 bicolor and trying to decide between three options.  I am flexible on leather, but it will be a seller with ghw for sure.    Any comments would be greatly appreciated!
> 1. Rose azalee base with Craie side
> 2. Anemone base with rouge grenat side
> 3. BE outside and maybe etoupe inside.
> 
> TIA!


Your first choice looks like this although this is in phw:



Of your choices, I would pick BE exterior and a different interior be it Etoupe, etc. I think choosing a tonal interior in blue (Bleu Sapphir, Indigo, Bleu Nuit, Bleu Paon) would be nice or a gray (Gris Mouette, Etain) would also be a beautiful compliment to BE. Also, something useful to remember is that spa won't clean interiors, so that's a thought for color consideration. HTH.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

smileygirl said:


> Help!.  I am putting in a SO for a Kelly 28 bicolor and trying to decide between three options.  I am flexible on leather, but it will be a seller with ghw for sure.    Any comments would be greatly appreciated!
> 1. Rose azalee base with Craie side
> 2. Anemone base with rouge grenat side
> 3. BE outside and maybe etoupe inside.
> 
> TIA!


Of those choices I go with number one! Very spring/summery and super cute! I think will be a versatile bicolor too.... easy to match! I also like the idea of pairing BE with grey or paon over etoupe. GL dear and let us know what u decide!!!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

weN84 said:


> Your first choice looks like this although this is in phw:
> View attachment 3722593
> 
> 
> Of your choices, I would pick BE exterior and a different interior be it Etoupe, etc. I think choosing a tonal interior in blue (Bleu Sapphir, Indigo, Bleu Nuit, Bleu Paon) would be nice or a gray (Gris Mouette, Etain) would also be a beautiful compliment to BE. Also, something useful to remember is that spa won't clean interiors, so that's a thought for color consideration. HTH.


Love this! If my SA offers me a chance to do a SO I would choose this.


----------



## rania1981

QuelleFromage said:


> LOL! All so true.......
> It's not so much mystery as usual H inconsistency. Technically, the special order forms allow a single color or a bicolor with no in-between which is why you had to choose a non-black interior. Sometimes, at some stores, you might have wiggle room on that.
> I always thought that placing orders in the EU would give me more choice/the EU stores would be more willing to give a non-standard request to Paris but this hasn't proven true.  US and EU are different but one wasn't more flex than the other.
> 
> In any case your bag will be lovely and a little flash of rich raisin will be gorgeous!



I placed an order for a bicolor birkin and wanted pink contrast stitch throughout the bag. My SM read out the options and rose azalea was not an option. He said I could do rose lipstick. Do you have any idea why that is? I chose rose lipstick but I'm wondering does he not have an updated list and will my contrast stitch be rejected by Paris?


----------



## rania1981

Txoceangirl said:


> I was emailing my SA and Rose Azalee is available as a thread option. I'm doing all black (interior and exterior) seller with RA stitch. Well, that's my plan today. I'm not thrilled with the interior options. Who knows if I even have the right list (most recent published from SO help thread). Do you foresee any problems with Paris approval?  Or know purple thread options for chèvre (noir).?



Did you check if rose lipstick is also available? I just did a bicolor order and had to choose lipstick contrast stitching even though my first choice was azalea stitch, my sm said azalea was not available. I'm wondering what's actually available and if my contrast stitch option may not go through?


----------



## Txoceangirl

rania1981 said:


> Did you check if rose lipstick is also available? I just did a bicolor order and had to choose lipstick contrast stitching even though my first choice was azalea stitch, my sm said azalea was not available. I'm wondering what's actually available and if my contrast stitch option may not go through?


The instruction/color sheet my SA had indicated that Rose Azalea and Rose Lipstick is the same color thread. My store isn't inputting orders until next week so.....we'll see what happens on my end.


----------



## babybaby2011

smileygirl said:


> Help!.  I am putting in a SO for a Kelly 28 bicolor and trying to decide between three options.  I am flexible on leather, but it will be a seller with ghw for sure.    Any comments would be greatly appreciated!
> 1. Rose azalee base with Craie side
> 2. Anemone base with rouge grenat side
> 3. BE outside and maybe etoupe inside.
> 
> TIA!



I pick no.1 and 3


----------



## rania1981

Txoceangirl said:


> The instruction/color sheet my SA had indicated that Rose Azalea and Rose Lipstick is the same color thread. My store isn't inputting orders until next week so.....we'll see what happens on my end.


Thank you that really helps, I really think the pink contrast stitching will make all the difference on the bag, fingers crossed it goes through for both of us


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

rania1981 said:


> I placed an order for a bicolor birkin and wanted pink contrast stitch throughout the bag. My SM read out the options and rose azalea was not an option. He said I could do rose lipstick. Do you have any idea why that is? I chose rose lipstick but I'm wondering does he not have an updated list and will my contrast stitch be rejected by Paris?





rania1981 said:


> Did you check if rose lipstick is also available? I just did a bicolor order and had to choose lipstick contrast stitching even though my first choice was azalea stitch, my sm said azalea was not available. I'm wondering what's actually available and if my contrast stitch option may not go through?





Txoceangirl said:


> The instruction/color sheet my SA had indicated that Rose Azalea and Rose Lipstick is the same color thread. My store isn't inputting orders until next week so.....we'll see what happens on my end.



Rose Lipstick is the usual tonal thread used on Rose Azalee leather. There IS a Rose Azalee thread, at least there was one labeled that in the SO trunk last 2 orders I did. I was told I could do the lighter pink thread but not the Lipstick, but who knows? For me, I also wanted a Lipstick interior and that was very definitely not available, so it is a moot point. I hope you both end up with the contrast stitch you want!


----------



## miah100

And the wait is on! Just ordered my B40 in epsom leather with Bleu Sapphire exterior and Malachite chèvre interior with tonal stitching and brushed PHW. I'm ecstatic as these are my absolute favorite H colors. Can't wait!


----------



## TankerToad

miah100 said:


> And the wait is on! Just ordered my B40 in epsom leather with Bleu Sapphire exterior and Malachite chèvre interior with tonal stitching and brushed PHW. I'm ecstatic as these are my absolute favorite H colors. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727249
> View attachment 3727250



Congrats !
Your SO sounds incredible ....
Waiting is so hard.... but worth it [emoji173]


----------



## miah100

TankerToad said:


> Congrats !
> Your SO sounds incredible ....
> Waiting is so hard.... but worth it [emoji173]



Thanks Tanker! Good to see you on here [emoji8][emoji173]️


----------



## smileygirl

Thanks everyone!  I am almost there and just choosing threading now!  Does anyone have a list of the threading?  I had also wanted Rose lipstick or RA But was told that was not available and that the closest was RJ?  Tia!


----------



## rania1981

QuelleFromage said:


> Rose Lipstick is the usual tonal thread used on Rose Azalee leather. There IS a Rose Azalee thread, at least there was one labeled that in the SO trunk last 2 orders I did. I was told I could do the lighter pink thread but not the Lipstick, but who knows? For me, I also wanted a Lipstick interior and that was very definitely not available, so it is a moot point. I hope you both end up with the contrast stitch you want!


Thank you, yes I have seen the thread Rose Azalea available in the SO kit, unfortunately my store doesn't use a SO kit, they work off the list of colors available from the list and punch in your order. Rose Lipstick is close enough for me, Azalea stitching would be even better, hope it goes through!


----------



## rania1981

smileygirl said:


> Thanks everyone!  I am almost there and just choosing threading now!  Does anyone have a list of the threading?  I had also wanted Rose lipstick or RA But was told that was not available and that the closest was RJ?  Tia!


I am quite sure both Lipstick and Azalea are available but different stores seem to be saying different things


----------



## DreamingPink

Sorry wrong thread, please delete


----------



## DreamingPink

Hi ladies(and gents), I placed a SO when I was in Asia last month, as an extremely indecisive and "conservative" person I went with K25 sellier Blue Sapphire Chevre exterior and Rough Tomate interior, premabrass hw. Does it sound like a boring bag to you all?

Another question is, for interior, would the back of the flap be rough tomate or only the lower part of the bag? I found both versions online and am really confused, thank you all


----------



## danny123

MiniNavy said:


> Hi ladies(and gents), I placed a SO when I was in Asia last month, as an extremely indecisive and "conservative" person I went with K25 sellier Blue Sapphire Chevre exterior and Rough Tomate interior, premabrass hw. Does it sound like a boring bag to you all?
> 
> Another question is, for interior, would the back of the flap be rough tomate or only the lower part of the bag? I found both versions online and am really confused, thank you all



Just because it's an SO does not mean you have to do some crazy bicolour combo
 K25 sellier in Blue Sapphire Chevre sounds like a dream, and rouge tomate will give it a pop and make it even more special. Chevre leather is already very special and beautiful.


----------



## DreamingPink

danny123 said:


> Just because it's an SO does not mean you have to do some crazy bicolour combo
> K25 sellier in Blue Sapphire Chevre sounds like a dream, and rouge tomate will give it a pop and make it even more special. Chevre leather is already very special and beautiful.



Lol thank you for reassuring my choice and reminding me that I need to be thankful


----------



## lolanfrank

Many thanks to the help in this thread. About a month ago I placed a SO, finally. Blue Sapphire /Feu B30. The waiting begins. Very nice to know sort of what to expect from the knowledge here.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MiniNavy said:


> Hi ladies(and gents), I placed a SO when I was in Asia last month, as an extremely indecisive and "conservative" person I went with K25 sellier Blue Sapphire Chevre exterior and Rough Tomate interior, premabrass hw. Does it sound like a boring bag to you all?
> 
> Another question is, for interior, would the back of the flap be rough tomate or only the lower part of the bag? I found both versions online and am really confused, thank you all


Contrast interior does not include flap. I have been begging for years. I think H reserves that to distinguish between limited editions like So Flash, Candy, Verso  and special orders. 
Your bag sounds lovely - you have a leather, chevre, not available outside SO, a sellier (rare), a 25 (hard to find), a HW not available on Kelly outside SO, and a contrast interior. Plus, you can use your bag often whereas if you did a crazy combo you might be much more limited.


----------



## DreamingPink

QuelleFromage said:


> Contrast interior does not include flap. I have been begging for years. I think H reserves that to distinguish between limited editions like So Flash, Candy, Verso  and special orders.
> Your bag sounds lovely - you have a leather, chevre, not available outside SO, a sellier (rare), a 25 (hard to find), a HW not available on Kelly outside SO, and a contrast interior. Plus, you can use your bag often whereas if you did a crazy combo you might be much more limited.


Thank you so much for the clarification on the interiors, now it all makes sense to me 
I didn't know K25 Sellier was that rare since I see a lot of them from the resellers, they always have the most coveted bags 
I wish I could be more creative like many other ladies here and maybe later I will, but now this SO is truly my dream combo


----------



## Metrowestmama

My Hermes SA reached out and said that the store manager is going to Paris in the coming weeks and that I've been selected to put in a custom order! OMG. I cannot believe it! {{Happy dance}}

We spoke last week when I went in for some small goodies ( I need to do a post on that to share) that I wanted a Birkin that was in a year round leather & color. He said he would be in touch and then reached out with the offer of a custom order. 

I think I really want a Etoupe Togo Birkin 30 with PH. I believe it is a day-to-{casual} night, year round, kind of bag. So I am thinking about asking for that. But...is that too.....plain? 

By putting in this request, I would get a birkin in a classic color. That size, color, leather, hardware combo may take years to come through the store, so I would be guaranteed it.  However, I know a lot of folks that get this opportunity ask for rare color and leathers and combos. So not sure if I am not thinking of this correctly.  

Thoughts from those that have done this before?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## boboxu

Metrowestmama said:


> My Hermes SA reached out and said that the store manager is going to Paris in the coming weeks and that I've been selected to put in a custom order! OMG. I cannot believe it! {{Happy dance}}
> 
> We spoke last week when I went in for some small goodies ( I need to do a post on that to share) that I wanted a Birkin that was in a year round leather & color. He said he would be in touch and then reached out with the offer of a custom order.
> 
> I think I really want a Etoupe Togo Birkin 30 with PH. I believe it is a day-to-{casual} night, year round, kind of bag. So I am thinking about asking for that. But...is that too.....plain?
> 
> By putting in this request, I would get a birkin in a classic color. That size, color, leather, hardware combo may take years to come through the store, so I would be guaranteed it.  However, I know a lot of folks that get this opportunity ask for rare color and leathers and combos. So not sure if I am not thinking of this correctly.
> 
> Thoughts from those that have done this before?


You meant...podium order when the manager goes to Paris? Because Special order as far as I know the manager doesn't need to go to Paris, they just taking orders and submit them to Paris via the system.


----------



## periogirl28

Get the Etoupe with the specs as you posted above, with a contrast colour lining or special stitch to make it unique You should be shown a list of possible colours to choose from if this is an A la Carte/ Special Order. Congrats!


----------



## Metrowestmama

boboxu said:


> You meant...podium order when the manager goes to Paris? Because Special order as far as I know the manager doesn't need to go to Paris, they just taking orders and submit them to Paris via the system.


Yes. Podium order. He is going to Paris.


----------



## Metrowestmama

periogirl28 said:


> Get the Etoupe with the specs as you posted above, with a contrast colour lining or special stitch to make it unique You should be shown a list of possible colours to choose from if this is an A la Carte/ Special Order. Congrats!


Thanks Periogirl! Any suggestions? Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## boboxu

Metrowestmama said:


> Yes. Podium order. He is going to Paris.


If it's podium then your choice of B30 etoupe with phw is nice and shouldn't be a problem,  I have K28 etoupe with phw and I love it


----------



## fatcat2523

It took mine 8 months


----------



## QuelleFromage

fatcat2523 said:


> It took mine 8 months
> View attachment 3734873


This is already amazing....is there color inside?!


----------



## fatcat2523

QuelleFromage said:


> This is already amazing....is there color inside?!



Thank you. The internal color is GM


----------



## mp4

Gorgeous!  Congrats dear!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Beautiful!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

fatcat2523 said:


> It took mine 8 months
> View attachment 3734873





fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you. The internal color is GM
> View attachment 3734960



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## fatcat2523

mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats dear!





QuelleFromage said:


> Beautiful!





obsessedwhermes said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you. Although completely wrong combo but it is growing on me


----------



## Serva1

fatcat2523 said:


> It took mine 8 months
> View attachment 3734873



Congrats fatcat, so glad your SO arrived quickly!!Enjoy your special bag in good health [emoji3]


----------



## fatcat2523

Serva1 said:


> Congrats fatcat, so glad your SO arrived quickly!!Enjoy your special bag in good health [emoji3]


Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

Metrowestmama said:


> Thanks Periogirl! Any suggestions? Appreciate your thoughts.


Podium Order? In that case you would only do a regular Etoupe with PHW? The lining will be matching Etoupe Chèvre and the stitch is cream/ white. For A La Carte you have other options. HTH!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tnw

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you. Although completely wrong combo but it is growing on me



Wrong combo? It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## cavluv

fatcat2523 said:


> It took mine 8 months
> View attachment 3734873



LOVE the gray contrast stitching...very cool. Congratulations!!!


----------



## fatcat2523

tnw said:


> Wrong combo? It's gorgeous!!!


I want version 5 with other color stitching but it is version 2 with GM stitching. But with all wonderful comments here, I felt it wasn't too bad. Thank you



cavluv said:


> LOVE the gray contrast stitching...very cool. Congratulations!!!



Thank you so much


----------



## dharma

fatcat2523 said:


> I want version 5 with other color stitching but it is version 2 with GM stitching. But with all wonderful comments here, I felt it wasn't too bad. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much


It's very beautiful, very sleek! Congrats!


----------



## pcil

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you. The internal color is GM
> View attachment 3734960


Beautiful! Love the contrast stitching! Congrats!


----------



## fatcat2523

dharma said:


> It's very beautiful, very sleek! Congrats!





pcil said:


> Beautiful! Love the contrast stitching! Congrats!



Thank you so much


----------



## hopiko

fatcat2523 said:


> It took mine 8 months
> View attachment 3734873


Gorgeous!  Congrats! Totally worth the wait!


----------



## Yukisara

I hope I could ask this question here, if not my apologies in advance ladies  I remember reading somewhere that even if your have completed your quota during the year, and that your SO happen to arrive during that same year. There would be no problem getting the bag (therefore 3 B/K/(and C?) during one year). Could anyone confirm again if this is the case please, or how it usually work ? Thanks very much !


----------



## TankerToad

fatcat2523 said:


> I want version 5 with other color stitching but it is version 2 with GM stitching. But with all wonderful comments here, I felt it wasn't too bad. Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much



Hi my Dear
8 months - almost like a baby 
Well it may have not been your specs but he's a surprise baby and very special 
Was it instant love or is he growing on you 
It's a very handsome combo IMO


----------



## QuelleFromage

fatcat2523 said:


> I want version 5 with other color stitching but it is version 2 with GM stitching. But with all wonderful comments here, I felt it wasn't too bad. Thank you


It looks beautiful. I think this is what they mean when they tell you "you will be approved if stitching matches lining, otherwise it is up to Paris". As we know, Paris makes its own decisions  but this bag is so chic.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Yukisara said:


> I hope I could ask this question here, if not my apologies in advance ladies  I remember reading somewhere that even if your have completed your quota during the year, and that your SO happen to arrive during that same year. There would be no problem getting the bag (therefore 3 B/K/(and C?) during one year). Could anyone confirm again if this is the case please, or how it usually work ? Thanks very much !


We've heard both in this thread - personally my SOs haven't counted against quota but others haven't even been allowed to pick up their bags until the next six-month period. And for some, there is no quota.


----------



## fatcat2523

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats! Totally worth the wait!


Thank you



TankerToad said:


> Hi my Dear
> 8 months - almost like a baby
> Well it may have not been your specs but he's a surprise baby and very special
> Was it instant love or is he growing on you
> It's a very handsome combo IMO


Thank you. It is definitely growing on me and I am sure I will love it so much



QuelleFromage said:


> It looks beautiful. I think this is what they mean when they tell you "you will be approved if stitching matches lining, otherwise it is up to Paris". As we know, Paris makes its own decisions  but this bag is so chic.


Totally agree. I think Paris knows the best and will decide how it should look. Now looking at a picture which some member posted in special order thread with Black and GM in version 4 (strap and handles in GM too). I'm glad my B comes in the way it is. The other version looks lovely but might be to "busy" looking. Love mine to be chic and elegant.


----------



## audreylita

fatcat2523 said:


> It took mine 8 months
> View attachment 3734873


Beautiful!  I'm a huge fan of white contrast stitching on black.  Really any contrast stitching is fabulous.


----------



## fatcat2523

audreylita said:


> Beautiful!  I'm a huge fan of white contrast stitching on black.  Really any contrast stitching is fabulous.



Me too. I also love white stitching on black which is why I have requested Claire stitching in my request. However GM is not too bad


----------



## Monceau

Has anyone had a lining other than chèvre show up in a Birkin SO lately?

A friend was with me when I placed my order and I mentioned that the interior would be chevre, but my SA corrected me and said that the interior leather was at the craftsperson's discretion. I just assumed it would be chevre, but my SA said it might be done in agneau.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Monceau

fatcat2523 said:


> It took mine 8 months
> View attachment 3734873



Oh, this is so chic!


----------



## Monceau

miah100 said:


> And the wait is on! Just ordered my B40 in epsom leather with Bleu Sapphire exterior and Malachite chèvre interior with tonal stitching and brushed PHW. I'm ecstatic as these are my absolute favorite H colors. Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3727249
> View attachment 3727250



Sapphire is gorgeous in Epsom and how perfect it looks with malachite, your b is going to be a beauty!


----------



## Yukisara

QuelleFromage said:


> We've heard both in this thread - personally my SOs haven't counted against quota but others haven't even been allowed to pick up their bags until the next six-month period. And for some, there is no quota.


Thank you @QuelleFromage ! Fingers crossed when the bag arrives, I might be too early to worry at this point hehe


----------



## bags to die for

Constance SO - 1 year and 2 months.


----------



## suziez

Yukisara said:


> I hope I could ask this question here, if not my apologies in advance ladies  I remember reading somewhere that even if your have completed your quota during the year, and that your SO happen to arrive during that same year. There would be no problem getting the bag (therefore 3 B/K/(and C?) during one year). Could anyone confirm again if this is the case please, or how it usually work ? Thanks very much !





Yukisara said:


> I hope I could ask this question here, if not my apologies in advance ladies  I remember reading somewhere that even if your have completed your quota during the year, and that your SO happen to arrive during that same year. There would be no problem getting the bag (therefore 3 B/K/(and C?) during one year). Could anyone confirm again if this is the case please, or how it usually work ? Thanks very much !


I live in the US and at my boutique , my SA told me that it will not count as a quota bag.  Hope this helps.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you. The internal color is GM
> View attachment 3734960



Congrats! LOVE the contrast stitching


----------



## hopiko

bags to die for said:


> Constance SO - 1 year and 2 months.


Pictures?  Would love to see her!  Congrats!


----------



## fatcat2523

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats! LOVE the contrast stitching


Thank you


----------



## fatcat2523

Monceau said:


> Oh, this is so chic!


Thank you so much


----------



## bags to die for

hopiko said:


> Pictures?  Would love to see her!  Congrats!


There's a problem with the bag so it's gone back to get assessed. I didn't take a picture of the bag itself.  Only the problem area! ￼


----------



## periogirl28

bags to die for said:


> There's a problem with the bag so it's gone back to get assessed. I didn't take a picture of the bag itself.  Only the problem area! ￼


I am truly sad and disappointed to read this.


----------



## hopiko

bags to die for said:


> There's a problem with the bag so it's gone back to get assessed. I didn't take a picture of the bag itself.  Only the problem area! ￼


Oh, how frustrating!  I hope it gets resolved quickly and you love her!


----------



## Kkho

Placed my first ever SO in mid April 2016 and so happy to have my SA text me to say it's arrived in the store. Now I just need to get my hands on it as I'm in Asia and bag is in Germany!!


----------



## Serva1

Kkho said:


> Placed my first ever SO in mid April 2016 and so happy to have my SA text me to say it's arrived in the store. Now I just need to get my hands on it as I'm in Asia and bag is in Germany!!



Great news, I placed my SO around the same time and hoping it arrives soon too. Have a relaxing trip to Asia and hoping your SO will be perfect [emoji3]


----------



## gazalia

Does someone have the Link to the chevre SO list? I know it has been posted,but I can't find it


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

gazalia said:


> Does someone have the Link to the chevre SO list? I know it has been posted,but I can't find it



Here ya go. Reposting pics I had saved earlier from this thread.


----------



## gazalia

allure244 said:


> Here ya go. Reposting pics I had saved earlier from this thread.
> 
> View attachment 3751869
> View attachment 3751870


Thanks so much!!!


----------



## undeuxtrois

.


----------



## boboxu

Mine just came in after 8 months and 10 days, still one more to wait But I'm over the moon...for now
Sending my wish lucks to all the ladies who are on the waiting track (including myself)


----------



## Pinayfrench

Question: for people who had several SO in Paris, did you asked for it? or was it offered to you?


----------



## EmileH

Pinayfrench said:


> Question: for people who had several SO in Paris, did you asked for it? or was it offered to you?



It was offered because I had been asking for a certain color for two years and they didn't have it.


----------



## babybaby2011

boboxu said:


> Mine just came in after 8 months and 10 days, still one more to wait But I'm over the moon...for now
> Sending my wish lucks to all the ladies who are on the waiting track (including myself)



So exciting... Please share your beauty.


----------



## Kkho

Pinayfrench said:


> Question: for people who had several SO in Paris, did you asked for it? or was it offered to you?



Been with our SA for over 5 years. Sister and I gave her a few choices of bags we were wishing for including SO option. And she granted both of us. But because I wanted exotic skin, it wasn't offered . So only sis got her SO. I got an ostrich rouge Vif kelly 28. 
Now sis is still waiting for her SO. 
So in our case, both sister and I asked for it. This is our first time asking from Paris too.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pinayfrench said:


> Question: for people who had several SO in Paris, did you asked for it? or was it offered to you?


Offered, because the things I like (sellier Kellys, etc.) aren't easily findable.


----------



## lulilu

Offered.  Because color wasn't available in one instance, and "just because" in others.


----------



## pretty99

When it rain it pours....... both babies show up same time!! It's for 14 mos and other for 8 mos


----------



## doves75

pretty99 said:


> View attachment 3755277
> 
> View attachment 3755280
> 
> When it rain it pours....... both babies show up same time!! It's for 14 mos and other for 8 mos



Constance's?? Wow!! Congratulations [emoji323]


----------



## pretty99

Here's they are, can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics: rose azalee/jaune d'or Epsom C24 RGHW and etain/ Bleu paon c24 RGHW


----------



## LovEmAll

pretty99 said:


> Here's they are, can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics: rose azalee/jaune d'or Epsom C24 RGHW and etain/ Bleu paon c24 RGHW
> View attachment 3757279
> 
> View attachment 3757280


OMG! OMG! OMG!  C heaven   Huge congrats - the BP really pops against etain.  LOOOOOOVEEE


----------



## westcoastgal

pretty99 said:


> Here's they are, can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics: rose azalee/jaune d'or Epsom C24 RGHW and etain/ Bleu paon c24 RGHW
> View attachment 3757279
> 
> View attachment 3757280


I love what you designed. Great taste!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Orangefanatic

pretty99 said:


> Here's they are, can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics: rose azalee/jaune d'or Epsom C24 RGHW and etain/ Bleu paon c24 RGHW
> View attachment 3757279
> 
> View attachment 3757280


Amazing combo!!!


----------



## tonkamama

To be exact... 8.5 month!   B30 Etoupe Chèvre, BE lining and contrast stitching


----------



## QuelleFromage

tonkamama said:


> To be exact... 8.5 month!


show show show!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

tonkamama said:


> To be exact... 8.5 month!   B30 Etoupe Chèvre, BE lining and contrast stitching



Omg!!!!! Congrats!!!! Show show [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## EmileH

tonkamama said:


> To be exact... 8.5 month!   B30 Etoupe Chèvre, BE lining and contrast stitching



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## honhon

tonkamama said:


> To be exact... 8.5 month!   B30 Etoupe Chèvre, BE lining and contrast stitching


me want to see it!!


----------



## tabbi001

tonkamama said:


> To be exact... 8.5 month!   B30 Etoupe Chèvre, BE lining and contrast stitching


Sounds heavenly


----------



## belhomme

So to my understand, SO bags normally have a different characteristic to regular production bags such as alternative interior color/ stitching, bi/tri color and/or matte HW. However, recently, I see more and more bags (on the reseller market in particular) that have the exact same specifications as regular production but with the horseshoe logo, an indication of SO. As someone who went thru the magical process of making an SO multiple times, I cannot understand the reasoning behind such action, but for these bags, did the owner/store just order the same specifications as the production bags and decide to (re)sell it? TIA!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

belhomme said:


> So to my understand, SO bags normally have a different characteristic to regular production bags such as alternative interior color/ stitching, bi/tri color and/or matte HW. However, recently, I see more and more bags (on the reseller market in particular) that have the exact same specifications as regular production but with the horseshoe logo, an indication of SO. As someone who went thru the magical process of making an SO multiple times, I cannot understand the reasoning behind such action, but for these bags, did the owner/store just order the same specifications as the production bags and decide to (re)sell it? TIA!


Ordering a single color bag is a SO option. One does not have to order bi-color or different stitching. Also, store directors order SO in special colors/combos for the store or a customer. I have friends offered single color SOs in togo with HSS... just basic birkin....with HSS....


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have seen a number of bags on the reseller market (pics posted here on TPF) that are very suspect combos to me...multicolor combos on new bags no one I know, including here, can order. Honestly, I don't believe some of them are authentic. And a HSS on its own wouldn't persuade me.


----------



## tonkamama

sorry ...  technical problem.  I can no longer insert photobucket pictures without upgrade my account, and I dont want to insert photos via TPF which I can not removed later.  Please let me think of other ways to post...  thanks for  your patience.


----------



## MSO13

belhomme said:


> So to my understand, SO bags normally have a different characteristic to regular production bags such as alternative interior color/ stitching, bi/tri color and/or matte HW. However, recently, I see more and more bags (on the reseller market in particular) that have the exact same specifications as regular production but with the horseshoe logo, an indication of SO. As someone who went thru the magical process of making an SO multiple times, I cannot understand the reasoning behind such action, but for these bags, did the owner/store just order the same specifications as the production bags and decide to (re)sell it? TIA!



I own two of these HSS bags that are hard to distinguish what's so "special" about them (besides being gorgeous H bags). I have an Etain Kelly 35 that is etain in/out but has white contrast stitching which is the special order characteristic. My other HSS bag is a B30 Black Swift, in/out the same but because Swift is currently limited to 25/28 sizes it was made specially for me. I didn't know it was a horseshoe at the time they ordered it, it was a nice surprise. 

I would not likely ever order a bag that had contrast colors, piping etc but I can assure you the specialness of these bags speaks to me and are perfectly suited to my wardrobe. I hope someday to do a Kelly with a hidden color inside but I like my "plain" SOs


----------



## eternallove4bag

pretty99 said:


> Here's they are, can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics: rose azalee/jaune d'or Epsom C24 RGHW and etain/ Bleu paon c24 RGHW
> View attachment 3757279
> 
> View attachment 3757280



Love love love [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> sorry ...  technical problem.  I can no longer insert photobucket pictures without upgrade my account, and I dont want to insert photos via TPF which I can not removed later.  Please let me think of other ways to post...  thanks for  your patience.



Many congrats my dear [emoji1373]... still drooling over your pictures from IG. How about posting a link to your IG pictures? Just a suggestion [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Dreaming Big

What is HSS?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MsHermesAU

Dreaming Big said:


> What is HSS?


 Horse shoe stamp


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> I have seen a number of bags on the reseller market (pics posted here on TPF) that are very suspect combos to me...multicolor combos on new bags no one I know, including here, can order. Honestly, I don't believe some of them are authentic. And a HSS on its own wouldn't persuade me.



Agreed, a ton of Instagram posts of highly suspect "special order" bags.


----------



## honhon

offered because I've been craving for chèvre leather for a birkin


----------



## mistikat

BBC said:


> I have seen a number of bags on the reseller market (pics posted here on TPF) that are very suspect combos to me...multicolor combos on new bags no one I know, including here, can order. Honestly, I don't believe some of them are authentic. And a HSS on its own wouldn't persuade me.





QuelleFromage said:


> Agreed, a ton of Instagram posts of highly suspect "special order" bags.



Can we please move on from a discussion of fake special orders, as it's off topic for this thread. Thanks.


----------



## tonkamama

Hello dears  please click on below links and hope these work.

I placed the SO back in Oct 2016, so roughly 8.5 month of wait time.

The color combo is Etoupe exterior, Bleu Electrique lining with contrast stitching in Chèvre Mysore leather, typically it does not come with visible spine.  The Chèvre leather is thinner (goatskin) has a "sheen" to it that reflects light very well which IMO color looks more saturated and "lively" compares to my other Togo bags. The bag itself almost weight less and scratch resistant.  Again , I want to thank all of you that helped and inspired me on finalizing my SO ordering processes in the past, turning out I am very pleased with the combo, it just suits my modern casual lifestyle. 

Indoor with filtered natural light via windows:
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll230/tonkamama/Tonkamama_SO_Birkin Etoupe/IMG_5035_zpsgzdvasew.jpg

Outdoor cloudy sky:
http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll230/tonkamama/Tonkamama_SO_Birkin Etoupe/IMG_5044_zpsvhun7wnz.jpg


----------



## chica727

tonkamama said:


> Hello dears  please click on below links and hope these work.
> 
> I placed the SO back in Oct 2016, so roughly 8.5 month of wait time.
> 
> The color combo is Etoupe exterior, Bleu Electrique lining with contrast stitching in Chèvre Mysore leather, typically it does not come with visible spine.  The Chèvre leather is thinner (goatskin) has a "sheen" to it that reflects light very well which IMO color looks more saturated and "lively" compares to my other Togo bags. The bag itself almost weight less and scratch resistant.  Again , I want to thank all of you that helped and inspired me on finalizing my SO ordering processes in the past, turning out I am very pleased with the combo, it just suits my modern casual lifestyle.
> 
> Indoor with filtered natural light via windows:
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll230/tonkamama/Tonkamama_SO_Birkin Etoupe/IMG_5035_zpsgzdvasew.jpg
> 
> Outdoor cloudy sky:
> http://i289.photobucket.com/albums/ll230/tonkamama/Tonkamama_SO_Birkin Etoupe/IMG_5044_zpsvhun7wnz.jpg


Congtatulations, tonkamama. Unfortunately, the link doesn't seem to work. I am sure it is a beauty.


----------



## EmileH

Congratulations tonkamoma!


----------



## tonkamama

chica727 said:


> Congtatulations, tonkamama. Unfortunately, the link doesn't seem to work. I am sure it is a beauty.


Thank you and I am so sorry the links did not work.  I will try to post photos again tonight via TPF.  Thank you for your patience


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations tonkamoma!


Hi Dear Pocketbook Pup ,are you able open the links?


----------



## EmileH

No [emoji22]


----------



## chica727

tonkamama said:


> Thank you and I am so sorry the links did not work.  I will try to post photos again tonight via TPF.  Thank you for your patience


Lol. No worries. If it helps, this is what i got when i clicked on the links


----------



## suziez

chica727 said:


> Lol. No worries. If it helps, this is what i got when i clicked on the links
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3762427


still can't open it


----------



## tonkamama

tonkamama said:


> Hello dears  please click on below links and hope these work.
> 
> I placed the SO back in Oct 2016, so roughly 8.5 month of wait time.
> 
> The color combo is Etoupe exterior, Bleu Electrique lining with contrast stitching in Chèvre Mysore leather, typically it does not come with visible spine.  The Chèvre leather is thinner (goatskin) has a "sheen" to it that reflects light very well which IMO color looks more saturated and "lively" compares to my other Togo bags. The bag itself almost weight less and scratch resistant.  Again , I want to thank all of you that helped and inspired me on finalizing my SO ordering processes in the past, turning out I am very pleased with the combo, it just suits my modern casual lifestyle.


----------



## hopiko

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3763291


WOWWWWWWW!  This is stunning!!! Congrats!  She is well worth the wait!

Enjoy her in the best of health!


----------



## bagidiotic

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3763291


Woohooo
She is on fire
Truly stunning


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3763291



LOOOOOVE! Congratulations!!


----------



## TankerToad

pretty99 said:


> Here's they are, can check out my outta control thread for bigger pics: rose azalee/jaune d'or Epsom C24 RGHW and etain/ Bleu paon c24 RGHW
> View attachment 3757279
> 
> View attachment 3757280



Pretty !
You chose one of the same combo as I did for my most recent SO
We must think alike -
Different bag - same exact color hardware choices tho 
Huge congrats


----------



## joanneminnie

About 11 months [emoji7] just got email today [emoji1]


----------



## chica727

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3763291


Gorgeous, Tonkamama. What a fabulous piece!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3763291



Beautiful piece! Lovely!


----------



## HerLuv

joanneminnie said:


> About 11 months [emoji7] just got email today [emoji1]



Congrats!!!!! Let us see the beauty ...


----------



## Kkho

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3763291



My sis did etain and blue electric with piping and in Togo. Same hardware. Will let her know how similar her bag will look to yours. 
Congrats! It's gorgeous!


----------



## joanneminnie

HerLuv said:


> Congrats!!!!! Let us see the beauty ...



Here she is [emoji1]


----------



## allanrvj

joanneminnie said:


> Here she is [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764163


Interesting hardware. Brushed gold?


----------



## rwy_ma

joanneminnie said:


> Here she is [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764163



So pretty [emoji7]


----------



## joanneminnie

allanrvj said:


> Interesting hardware. Brushed gold?


 yes it is [emoji1]



rwy_ma said:


> So pretty [emoji7]


Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

joanneminnie said:


> Here she is [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764163


Congratulations  on getting a  stunning  beauty


----------



## HerLuv

joanneminnie said:


> Here she is [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764163



Stunning!! Is this Rose Azalee?


----------



## Joannadyne

G

^ Oops, apologies, this was a butt post.


----------



## arlv8500

joanneminnie said:


> Here she is [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764163



Ohh! I saw a peak of your SO on IG! Heehee it's lovely!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## joanneminnie

bagidiotic said:


> Congratulations  on getting a  stunning  beauty





HerLuv said:


> Stunning!! Is this Rose Azalee?





arlv8500 said:


> Ohh! I saw a peak of your SO on IG! Heehee it's lovely!



Thank you ladies! I'm so happy! Yes it's rose rose alazea and gris mouette


----------



## eternallove4bag

joanneminnie said:


> Here she is [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764163



Many congrats! She is just stunning [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 3763291



Simply breathtaking my friend [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## joanneminnie

eternallove4bag said:


> Simply breathtaking my friend [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much!!! I really love the BGHW on it [emoji38]


----------



## Pinayfrench

Hi everyone. I need help for my SO this year. Been checking out color combinations on instagram and Pinterest. I am still waiting though for my first SO last March.

Any suggestions for a color combination? Been thinking of a blue electric or a gris tourterelle

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pinayfrench said:


> Hi everyone. I need help for my SO this year. Been checking out color combinations on instagram and Pinterest. I am still waiting though for my first SO last March.
> 
> Any suggestions for a color combination? Been thinking of a blue electric or a gris tourterelle
> 
> Thank you all for the help.



Which bag? Which size? Do you have a leather preference? GT unfortunately has not been available for a while.


----------



## Pinayfrench

QuelleFromage said:


> Which bag? Which size? Do you have a leather preference? GT unfortunately has not been available for a while.


Birkin 30 in chevre. 
My SA will send me the colors available.


----------



## tramcaro

When is SO open up for the Fall/Winter?


----------



## Meta

tramcaro said:


> When is SO open up for the Fall/Winter?


I believe the window is from mid Sept till November.


----------



## tramcaro

weN84 said:


> I believe the window is from mid Sept till November.



Thnx!


----------



## hopiko

joanneminnie said:


> Here she is [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3764163


She is lovely!  Very pretty combo in a baby B!  Enjoy carrying her!


----------



## Pinayfrench

QuelleFromage said:


> I have ordered SOs in Paris, London, and the US. No deposits. It is actually against corporate policy.


Do you need to have a purchase history in London in order to be offered an S.O?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pinayfrench said:


> Do you need to have a purchase history in London in order to be offered an S.O?


Not necessarily. I have one but it's by no means major.


----------



## Pinayfrench

QuelleFromage said:


> Not necessarily. I have one but it's by no means major.


Thanks.


----------



## hopiko

9.5 months...got _*the*_ call this afternoon...hit the boutique after work.....pics to come later or tomorrow!!

She did not disappoint..... I  her!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ayc

hopiko said:


> 9.5 months...got _*the*_ call this afternoon...hit the boutique after work.....pics to come later or tomorrow!!
> 
> She did not disappoint..... I  her!!!


WOW!! congrats!! yes , please do post pics.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Kkho said:


> Placed my first ever SO in mid April 2016 and so happy to have my SA text me to say it's arrived in the store. Now I just need to get my hands on it as I'm in Asia and bag is in Germany!!


Hi. You ordered your SO in Germany. Are you a regular?


----------



## allure244

hopiko said:


> 9.5 months...got _*the*_ call this afternoon...hit the boutique after work.....pics to come later or tomorrow!!
> 
> She did not disappoint..... I  her!!!



Can't wait to see!


----------



## Pinayfrench

QuelleFromage said:


> I think with noir contrast stitch doesn't necessarily mean sporty. I just ordered K25 raisin with blue electrique contrast stitch and I intend to carry it for evenings. I too am an edgy dresser. Of course it won't work with a full evening gown or a totally formal occasion but for those I would carry a clutch anyway.
> Rose lipstick wasn't available when I ordered or I would have done that with a grey. I think pink makes a wonderful contrast stitch against a neutral.


Wow QF, that combination sounds stunning. Can you show the bag when you receive it?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pinayfrench said:


> Wow QF, that combination sounds stunning. Can you show the bag when you receive it?


I will PM photos if I don't do a reveal. It was this spring's SO round so they are saying end of year. Sellier Ks tend to take the longest, though - we'll see!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My very first SO. It took a total of 8 months. I'm usually a one-color bag kinda gal, so I was nervous to do this, but now I'm so glad I did b/c I absolutely love it!

B30 Craie w/ Etain w/ brushed palladium hardware


----------



## bagidiotic

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My very first SO. It took a total of 8 months. I'm usually a one-color bag kinda gal, so I was nervous to do this, but now I'm so glad I did b/c I absolutely love it!
> 
> B30 Craie w/ Etain w/ brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 3771093


So beautiful congratulations


----------



## cavalla

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My very first SO. It took a total of 8 months. I'm usually a one-color bag kinda gal, so I was nervous to do this, but now I'm so glad I did b/c I absolutely love it!
> 
> B30 Craie w/ Etain w/ brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 3771093



Such a goooooorgeous combo! It is very eye-catching and will go along with so many outfits! Love it!!!


----------



## cavluv

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My very first SO. It took a total of 8 months. I'm usually a one-color bag kinda gal, so I was nervous to do this, but now I'm so glad I did b/c I absolutely love it!
> 
> B30 Craie w/ Etain w/ brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 3771093



Beautiful bag and coordinates perfectly with your pillow 
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

bagidiotic said:


> So beautiful congratulations





cavalla said:


> Such a goooooorgeous combo! It is very eye-catching and will go along with so many outfits! Love it!!!





cavluv said:


> Beautiful bag and coordinates perfectly with your pillow
> Congratulations!!!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Kkho

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My very first SO. It took a total of 8 months. I'm usually a one-color bag kinda gal, so I was nervous to do this, but now I'm so glad I did b/c I absolutely love it!
> 
> B30 Craie w/ Etain w/ brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 3771093



Simply gorgeous!!! Congratulations


----------



## Rhl2987

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My very first SO. It took a total of 8 months. I'm usually a one-color bag kinda gal, so I was nervous to do this, but now I'm so glad I did b/c I absolutely love it!
> 
> B30 Craie w/ Etain w/ brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 3771093


Incredible combination! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Kkho said:


> Simply gorgeous!!! Congratulations





Rhl2987 said:


> Incredible combination! Congratulations!!!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Kkho

Pinayfrench said:


> Hi everyone. I need help for my SO this year. Been checking out color combinations on instagram and Pinterest. I am still waiting though for my first SO last March.
> 
> Any suggestions for a color combination? Been thinking of a blue electric or a gris tourterelle
> 
> Thank you all for the help.



I did a blue electric and Gris mouette K28 sellier in Epsom last April. Got the long awaited call few weeks back. Bag is still in germany unfortunately. Will post photos once I pick it up
in 6-7 weeks time. Will probably help you with your color choices.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Kkho said:


> I did a blue electric and Gris mouette K28 sellier in Epsom last April. Got the long awaited call few weeks back. Bag is still in germany unfortunately. Will post photos once I pick it up
> in 6-7 weeks time. Will probably help you with your color choices.


Thanks. Why in Germany? Are you a local? I heard that you can do that when you are a local. I maybe wrong?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TankerToad

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My very first SO. It took a total of 8 months. I'm usually a one-color bag kinda gal, so I was nervous to do this, but now I'm so glad I did b/c I absolutely love it!
> 
> B30 Craie w/ Etain w/ brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 3771093



This is soooo beautiful 
Congrats !!


----------



## hopiko

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My very first SO. It took a total of 8 months. I'm usually a one-color bag kinda gal, so I was nervous to do this, but now I'm so glad I did b/c I absolutely love it!
> 
> B30 Craie w/ Etain w/ brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 3771093


Stunning!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My very first SO. It took a total of 8 months. I'm usually a one-color bag kinda gal, so I was nervous to do this, but now I'm so glad I did b/c I absolutely love it!
> 
> B30 Craie w/ Etain w/ brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 3771093


Beautiful SO combo! Congratulations


----------



## SpicyTuna13

TankerToad said:


> This is soooo beautiful
> Congrats !!





hopiko said:


> Stunning!!  Congrats!!!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SO combo! Congratulations



Thank you!!


----------



## Kkho

Pinayfrench said:


> Thanks. Why in Germany? Are you a local? I heard that you can do that when you are a local. I maybe wrong?



No I'm not a local. I live in Asia. Developed a relationship over the years due to my DH's travels.


----------



## rania1981

QuelleFromage said:


> I will PM photos if I don't do a reveal. It was this spring's SO round so they are saying end of year. Sellier Ks tend to take the longest, though - we'll see!


My so placed in December is a sellier K. By longest do you mean a year? My last so was a bicolor b and took 8 months which felt really long already!


----------



## rania1981

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My very first SO. It took a total of 8 months. I'm usually a one-color bag kinda gal, so I was nervous to do this, but now I'm so glad I did b/c I absolutely love it!
> 
> B30 Craie w/ Etain w/ brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 3771093


Beautiful neutrAl combo!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

rania1981 said:


> Beautiful neutrAl combo!



Thank you! So far it seems to go with just about everything in my wardrobe which I am thankful for.


----------



## hopiko

Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!

Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044



Oh my gosh this is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! Big big congrats!!!


----------



## hopiko

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Oh my gosh this is GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!! Big big congrats!!!



Thanks, nakedmosher!!!  So happy....came out better than I had dreamed!


----------



## SugarMama

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044



Gorgeous!!!!   Huge congrats!!!


----------



## dharma

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044


Wow!!!!


----------



## EmileH

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044



It's beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## QuelleFromage

rania1981 said:


> My so placed in December is a sellier K. By longest do you mean a year? My last so was a bicolor b and took 8 months which felt really long already!


My longest SO took two years and it was a sellier K. We have seen SOs in this forum take three years or more. However, this is why the leather choices are now so much more limited - to keep production time down. I was told the order I placed in May (also sellier) will be here this year.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Gorgeous bag! Congrats!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044



Love anemone w/ ghw!!! Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## csetcos

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044



No, she absolutely did NOT disappoint!!! Stunning combo!!! Congrats, dear! [emoji171]


----------



## audreylita

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044


Wow, gorgeous combination.  Enjoy!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044


Wow! Beautiful SO! Congratulations


----------



## boboxu

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044


OMG, This is so beautiful


----------



## ayc

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044


OMG!  GORGEOUS!!  congrats!!!!!


----------



## hopiko

SugarMama said:


> Gorgeous!!!!   Huge congrats!!!


Thank you, SugarMama!



dharma said:


> Wow!!!!



 Thanks!



Pocketbook Pup said:


> It's beautiful. Congratulations



Thanks, PbP!



obsessedwhermes said:


> Gorgeous bag! Congrats!!



Thank you!



SpicyTuna13 said:


> Love anemone w/ ghw!!! Beautiful bag!!!



Thank you, the GHW makes it!!



csetcos said:


> No, she absolutely did NOT disappoint!!! Stunning combo!!! Congrats, dear! [emoji171]



Thank you!  


audreylita said:


> Wow, gorgeous combination.  Enjoy!!!



Thank you, audreylita!  Hope your are rolling in and you are well!



BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Beautiful SO! Congratulations



Thank you, BirkinLover77!



boboxu said:


> OMG, This is so beautiful



She is beautiful, right?  Thank you!!



ayc said:


> OMG!  GORGEOUS!!  congrats!!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## LadyCupid

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044


That is a great combo! Congratulations H!


----------



## hopiko

yodaling1 said:


> That is a great combo! Congratulations H!


Thank you, my friend!


----------



## MsHermesAU

I ordered a chevre sellier K in April/ May 2016 and am still waiting :S


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044



Omg! Many many congrats my dear! You give me hope that anemone SOs r coming[emoji28]... love love love yours [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## tonkamama

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044


Gorgeous details  congrats my dear


----------



## doves75

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044



Very beautiful Hopiko!! Congratulations [emoji324] Anemone is one of my fav and my SO too [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## cavalla

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044



Drool worthy gorgeous bag. Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! Many many congrats my dear! You give me hope that anemone SOs r coming[emoji28]... love love love yours [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


If memory serves, yours is the same with brushed GHW...no contrast stitch?  Hope it arrives soon and you are as happy with the result as I am!!!  I can't wait to see yours!


----------



## hopiko

doves75 said:


> Very beautiful Hopiko!! Congratulations [emoji324] Anemone is one of my fav and my SO too [emoji171][emoji171]


Ohhhh, can't wait to see yours!  The inside is always such a surprise!  Thank you!


----------



## hopiko

cavalla said:


> Drool worthy gorgeous bag. Congrats!


Thank you, Cavalleria!!


----------



## Nahreen

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044


It is so beautiful Hopiko. Congratulations.[emoji7]


----------



## Princess D

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044



Love the GM stitching on anemone [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## rania1981

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044


So beautiful! Love the gm contrast stitch on anemone...fabulous bag congratulations!


----------



## rania1981

QuelleFromage said:


> My longest SO took two years and it was a sellier K. We have seen SOs in this forum take three years or more. However, this is why the leather choices are now so much more limited - to keep production time down. I was told the order I placed in May (also sellier) will be here this year.


Thank you I will update as soon as i receive mine


----------



## hopiko

rania1981 said:


> So beautiful! Love the gm contrast stitch on anemone...fabulous bag congratulations!


Thank you!  In my opinion, the GM stitch makes it!


----------



## Hat Trick

MsHermesAU said:


> I ordered a chevre sellier K in April/ May 2016 and am still waiting :S



Hi MsHermesAU, 
We both ordered chevre K28's from the same store. I put my order in Nov, after you.  I recall you posting that you also ordred blue saphir exterior (but we ordered different interiors), so perhaps they will both turn up at the same time? We should celebrate if they do!


----------



## hermesfreak

My SO b35 in BE/Craie interior from last fall is still MIA.  I am thinking of ordering a SO this fall for a K35 in white epsom but I'm not sure if it's going to be offered.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Hat Trick said:


> Hi MsHermesAU,
> We both ordered chevre K28's from the same store. I put my order in Nov, after you.  I recall you posting that you also ordred blue saphir exterior (but we ordered different interiors), so perhaps they will both turn up at the same time? We should celebrate if they do!


I ordered blue paon exterior not  saphir  BS is a bit too dark for me. Is your home store Syd or Bris?


----------



## Hat Trick

MsHermesAU said:


> I ordered blue paon exterior not  saphir  BS is a bit too dark for me. Is your home store Syd or Bris?



Oops, sorry.  I didn't go back and check your previous post for the details;  I thought you ordered blue saphir - I suspect it was my excitement at the time I was reading all the SO threads amd realised that someone else in my area (AU) had placed an SO for a chevre K28.  Blue paon is lovely, I saw it in chevre SLGs recently. 
My home store is Brisbane, but I drop into the others when I am in their vicinity. ​


----------



## flower_power

Quick question and kindly excuse me if this is not the correct thread to ask this .
I am waiting for an SO to come through, that was ordered  last year.

A bit confused about SO and quotas.
When I last ordered SOs in the past - there were no quotas.

I have bought one K this year and have opportunity to get another one I want now.

If I get this second K now - can I still get the SO if it comes through this year ? Ie 3 bags this year if this is the case .
Or are we meant to wait and hang around and get our SO before we get standard podium / store offers ?

I tried asking my store and got two different answers on two different occasions - one time they said SO is mine regardless. Another time they said they may have to check quota for year etc.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## hopiko

flower_power said:


> Quick question and kindly excuse me if this is not the correct thread to ask this .
> I am waiting for an SO to come through, that was ordered  last year.
> 
> A bit confused about SO and quotas.
> When I last ordered SOs in the past - there were no quotas.
> 
> I have bought one K this year and have opportunity to get another one I want now.
> 
> If I get this second K now - can I still get the SO if it comes through this year ? Ie 3 bags this year if this is the case .
> Or are we meant to wait and hang around and get our SO before we get standard podium / store offers ?
> 
> I tried asking my store and got two different answers on two different occasions - one time they said SO is mine regardless. Another time they said they may have to check quota for year etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance !


It is a mystery,  In November 2015, I ordered an SO.  In April of 2016, I bought a kelly.  In early June of 2016, I got the call that my SO had arrived and I could come see it but not purchase it until July due to the kelly purchase.  Then a week later, I got the call that I could come pick up the bag, it was still mid June.  In September, the store received a push order and I was offered and purchased the little gem.  So, it really boils down to the rules of H, which seem to be in place but are somewhat fluid.  

If you have a good relationship with your store and SM, they can always make or get an exception made for you.  I assume that if you were allowed an SO, you are a valued client so that should help!

Good luck with the wait and please be sure to tell us how long it takes!!!


----------



## flower_power

hopiko said:


> It is a mystery,  In November 2015, I ordered an SO.  In April of 2016, I bought a kelly.  In early June of 2016, I got the call that my SO had arrived and I could come see it but not purchase it until July due to the kelly purchase.  Then a week later, I got the call that I could come pick up the bag, it was still mid June.  In September, the store received a push order and I was offered and purchased the little gem.  So, it really boils down to the rules of H, which seem to be in place but are somewhat fluid.
> 
> If you have a good relationship with your store and SM, they can always make or get an exception made for you.  I assume that if you were allowed an SO, you are a valued client so that should help!
> 
> Good luck with the wait and please be sure to tell us how long it takes!!!



Thanks so much ! There is hope! 
Am hoping the relationship with the store and SM is strong enough to let me get the SO when it comes - if I am over quota then .
Can't remember the exact month I ordered this one - was second half of last year , maybe around sept . 
Thanks again


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> If memory serves, yours is the same with brushed GHW...no contrast stitch?  Hope it arrives soon and you are as happy with the result as I am!!!  I can't wait to see yours!



Ur memory rocks [emoji1373]... yes same exact specs down to contrast stitching too as yours! Enjoy yours in great health my dear [emoji8]... will post once the H gods deem it fit to deliver my bag [emoji28]


----------



## eternallove4bag

flower_power said:


> Quick question and kindly excuse me if this is not the correct thread to ask this .
> I am waiting for an SO to come through, that was ordered  last year.
> 
> A bit confused about SO and quotas.
> When I last ordered SOs in the past - there were no quotas.
> 
> I have bought one K this year and have opportunity to get another one I want now.
> 
> If I get this second K now - can I still get the SO if it comes through this year ? Ie 3 bags this year if this is the case .
> Or are we meant to wait and hang around and get our SO before we get standard podium / store offers ?
> 
> I tried asking my store and got two different answers on two different occasions - one time they said SO is mine regardless. Another time they said they may have to check quota for year etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance !



I think it totally depends on your personal relationship with the store. I am waiting for two SOs and my SA asked me which bag I wanted this season. According to her, I will receive both my SOs if they come in the same season as well as my quota bag. I think the best person to ask may be your SA or SM? All the best! I hope you are able to get your K and your SO this season [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## flower_power

eternallove4bag said:


> I think it totally depends on your personal relationship with the store. I am waiting for two SOs and my SA asked me which bag I wanted this season. According to her, I will receive both my SOs if they come in the same season as well as my quota bag. I think the best person to ask may be your SA or SM? All the best! I hope you are able to get your K and your SO this season [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you! Just happy to know there is hope to get SO on top of quota bags , once we are over quota for the year. 
Hope your two SOs turn out beautifully and you get them soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

flower_power said:


> Thank you! Just happy to know there is hope to get SO on top of quota bags , once we are over quota for the year.
> Hope your two SOs turn out beautifully and you get them soon!



Thank you so much! Can't wait to see how they turn out [emoji28]... hope yours comes soon too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## flower_power

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much! Can't wait to see how they turn out [emoji28]... hope yours comes soon too [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you ！


----------



## lulilu

flower_power said:


> Quick question and kindly excuse me if this is not the correct thread to ask this .
> I am waiting for an SO to come through, that was ordered  last year.
> 
> A bit confused about SO and quotas.
> When I last ordered SOs in the past - there were no quotas.
> 
> I have bought one K this year and have opportunity to get another one I want now.
> 
> If I get this second K now - can I still get the SO if it comes through this year ? Ie 3 bags this year if this is the case .
> Or are we meant to wait and hang around and get our SO before we get standard podium / store offers ?
> 
> I tried asking my store and got two different answers on two different occasions - one time they said SO is mine regardless. Another time they said they may have to check quota for year etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance !



Sounds like the typical confusing Hermes response.  I do lean toward the fact that the SO is yours.  Some have been able to purchase immediately but I heard one person say they had to wait a bit to purchase it.


----------



## MSO13

flower_power said:


> Quick question and kindly excuse me if this is not the correct thread to ask this .
> I am waiting for an SO to come through, that was ordered  last year.
> 
> A bit confused about SO and quotas.
> When I last ordered SOs in the past - there were no quotas.
> 
> I have bought one K this year and have opportunity to get another one I want now.
> 
> If I get this second K now - can I still get the SO if it comes through this year ? Ie 3 bags this year if this is the case .
> Or are we meant to wait and hang around and get our SO before we get standard podium / store offers ?
> 
> I tried asking my store and got two different answers on two different occasions - one time they said SO is mine regardless. Another time they said they may have to check quota for year etc.
> 
> Thanks in advance !



Happy to share yet another confusing H story on quotas.

In March, my SO bag was due and the store let me know it was shipping from France about 2 weeks before it arrived. At the time my SA was offering me a K in a color on my wish list but I had just bought a bag in France just a few weeks ago so I waited. The bag showed up and I bought it right away, it was my SO but it did seem to count towards my "quota" for the year but I guess if I had bought a bag right before, the would have let me get it anyway. 

Fast forward to June when a special bag comes my way and my SA says wait till July to get it otherwise the SM can ask for a quota exception. Since it was like 10 days till July 1st I just left the bag on hold, I wasn't in a rush as it was an unexpected purchase. My impression is that the bag sales are being monitored and SMs will need to make exceptions for clients but as long as they know the client and can back up the decision, it doesn't seem to be a problem. I won't be asking for another bag this year because I've bought 3 this year which is well over my normal comfort zone.


----------



## kath00

My SO that took almost 3 years finally came in last summer. They told me it came in on July 1st. Told me as I was picking it up that I could not get another bag that season. I am having a hard time truly believing that it came in on July 1, when the quotas reset.  Especially since it took 3 years to get. I think they hung onto it until the new month....  my store is small and not too friendly so I think they knew exactly what they were doing.


----------



## DreamingPink

kath00 said:


> My SO that took almost 3 years finally came in last summer. They told me it came in on July 1st. Told me as I was picking it up that I could not get another bag that season. I am having a hard time truly believing that it came in on July 1, when the quotas reset.  Especially since it took 3 years to get. I think they hung onto it until the new month....  my store is small and not too friendly so I think they knew exactly what they were doing.


That sounds so harsh... I don't understand why they would do that to a valued client like you... did you get a bag that season prior to picking up the SO? But at least the wait is over and you get to enjoy your SO


----------



## flower_power

Thank you for sharing your experiences - really appreciate it.
Just so happy to hear that I can still get SO if I get this standard shop offer.
I don't mind waiting for quotas to be re-set if that is what the SM chooses - as long as I can still get the SO in the end.
Hope our SOs all arrive and turn out as magical as we want them to be . 
Thank you !


----------



## cavalla

kath00 said:


> My SO that took almost 3 years finally came in last summer. They told me it came in on July 1st. Told me as I was picking it up that I could not get another bag that season. I am having a hard time truly believing that it came in on July 1, when the quotas reset.  Especially since it took 3 years to get. I think they hung onto it until the new month....  my store is small and not too friendly so I think they knew exactly what they were doing.





MiniNavy said:


> That sounds so harsh... I don't understand why they would do that to a valued client like you... did you get a bag that season prior to picking up the SO? But at least the wait is over and you get to enjoy your SO



I think sometimes smaller stores have to be stricter because they have much fewer bags to offer to their clients to try to make all loyal customers happy.


----------



## bertrande

I took a bag in Dec, SO arrived in February.  Had to reach the quota in spending before they released the bag to me a month later.  My SA told me she had thought SOs were different but apparently (or maybe I am not VIP enough) they are treated as a quota bag in that 1) one has to meet the minimum spending for that half year and 2) once you get it, you won't be able to get another b/k for that half of the year.  I guess it just shows every store is different!


----------



## DreamingPink

cavalla said:


> I think sometimes smaller stores have to be stricter because they have much fewer bags to offer to their clients to try to make all loyal customers happy.


Thank you for your clarification


----------



## feifei123

Hello Guys,
I'm wondering when would the stores in the US start to take the next round of So this year. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ayc

feifei123 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I'm wondering when would the stores in the US start to take the next round of So this year. Thanks in advance.


I believe in the Fall...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Pinayfrench

Hi. I would like to place an SO for an ostrich leather in Birkin. How long does it take?


----------



## Pinayfrench

oohshinythings said:


> I ordered an ostrich a few weeks ago, so I assume yes


How long will it take for your ostrich bag?


----------



## ehy12

I did a SO birkin in ostrich last year and it took 9 months.


----------



## lulilu

Pinayfrench said:


> Hi. I would like to place an SO for an ostrich leather in Birkin. How long does it take?





Pinayfrench said:


> How long will it take for your ostrich bag?



I think you will learn a lot if you peruse this and other threads here in the H forum.


----------



## Pinayfrench

ehy12 said:


> I did a SO birkin in ostrich last year and it took 9 months.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## hibenji

Took me 9 months. I fell in love at the moment I met her.


----------



## kathydep

hopiko said:


> Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!
> 
> Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!
> 
> View attachment 3773042
> View attachment 3773043
> View attachment 3773044


What a stunner! Congrats!


----------



## suziez

This is my experience.  I am in the US - i was offered so in April.  My sa told me it would not count as a quota bag. I bought a b in January and my sa is looking for a kelly for me now.


----------



## bagidiotic

hibenji said:


> Took me 9 months. I fell in love at the moment I met her.[emoji813]


Such a soothing  combo
Terrific


----------



## hopiko

suziez said:


> This is my experience.  I am in the US - i was offered so in April.  My sa told me it would not count as a quota bag. I bought a b in January and my sa is looking for a kelly for me now.


Congrats!  She is lovely!  The contrast is so soft and pretty!  Worth the wait!!


----------



## Rhl2987

hibenji said:


> Took me 9 months. I fell in love at the moment I met her.


Beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------



## hopiko

kathydep said:


> What a stunner! Congrats!


Thanks, Kathy!  I love her more each day!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hibenji said:


> Took me 9 months. I fell in love at the moment I met her.



This is really beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Txoceangirl

hibenji said:


> Took me 9 months. I fell in love at the moment I met her.


Chic in every way!  Congrats on having this beauty arrive!


----------



## expatwife

hibenji said:


> Took me 9 months. I fell in love at the moment I met her.



Oh she is beautiful! Enjoy! What are the colors, if you don't me asking? Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hibenji

expatwife said:


> Oh she is beautiful! Enjoy! What are the colors, if you don't me asking? Thanks!


Craie and Gris Mouett B30 with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## expatwife

hibenji said:


> Craie and Gris Mouett B30 with brushed gold hardware.



Amazing! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*


hopiko said:



			Sorry for the delay in posting my friends,  but here she is after 9.5 months!

Please meet my new Amemone Togo, Gris Mouette chevre interior B30 with contrast GM stitching and shiny GHW!  She did not disappoint!!

View attachment 3773042
View attachment 3773043
View attachment 3773044

Click to expand...

Seriously??? You have created another stunner H!!! Anenome is one of those colors that grabs your heart and won't let go!!!! This bag is just juicy gorgeousness!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats my friend!!!!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hibenji said:


> Took me 9 months. I fell in love at the moment I met her.


Neutral amazingness!!! Congrats she's one of the best I've seen so far!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

hibenji said:


> Took me 9 months. I fell in love at the moment I met her.



Congrats! Such a pretty combination!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> *Seriously??? You have created another stunner H!!! Anenome is one of those colors that grabs your heart and won't let go!!!! This bag is just juicy gorgeousness!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats my friend!!!!*




Thank you my love!  Missed Anemone when it was current...always offered wrong size, wrong leather or wrong hardware but I was patient and got it right on this SO!  I don't have to tell you that the GM interior is sublime

Can't wait to see your next beauty


----------



## Susie Tunes

Hi all, 

I have a question about Kelly SOs and hopefully someone can help me with it please?  If you opt for a different coloured interior does that include or exclude the underside of the flap. I think it's always the latter but my SA said the opposite and now I'm a little worried [emoji15] I won't be placing the order until October so lots of time to obsess [emoji87]

Thank you,
Xx


----------



## ShyShy

The latter.


Susie Tunes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question about Kelly SOs and hopefully someone can help me with it please?  If you opt for a different coloured interior does that include or exclude the underside of the flap. I think it's always the latter but my SA said the opposite and now I'm a little worried [emoji15] I won't be placing the order until October so lots of time to obsess [emoji87]
> 
> Thank you,
> Xx


----------



## QuelleFromage

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question about Kelly SOs and hopefully someone can help me with it please?  If you opt for a different coloured interior does that include or exclude the underside of the flap. I think it's always the latter but my SA said the opposite and now I'm a little worried [emoji15] I won't be placing the order until October so lots of time to obsess [emoji87]
> 
> Thank you,
> Xx


Underside of flap will contrast in production limited editions like So Flash and Verso, but not SO, sadly.  Your SA may be drinking at lunchtime


----------



## Susie Tunes

QuelleFromage said:


> Underside of flap will contrast in production limited editions like So Flash and Verso, but not SO, sadly.  Your SA may be drinking at lunchtime



Thankyou - in fairness to my SA, it's a small store so she probably hasn't seen many Kelly SOs. She must be confusing it with a limited edition that they had a couple of years ago. So good to have the experts on TPF. Phew [emoji28]


----------



## Lenecarter

Hi , have you guys know that if we put SO in FSH is going to be faster than if wes put in our Boutique in Asia. Does anyone have experience like this? Thanks in advance,


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Waiting for second one since April. Last came within 5 months. Does anyone know when is next SO placed?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Can someone tell me when is next SO round happening? I'm still waiting for my second and for some bags to come in. I may skip it. But wondering as I'm wishing they bring box back, which they probably won't.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Met my first SO today (2 additional placed and not arrived since then). 1 year 8 months and 16 days.  Chèvre K28 in Bougainvillea with RC piping and interior. Was supposed to be brushed PHW but came polished PHW   Looks lighter and very similar to Rose Lipstick in person. hard to capture color with iPhone. More pics once she gets home.


----------



## ayc

Sarah_sarah said:


> Can someone tell me when is next SO round happening? I'm still waiting for my second and for some bags to come in. I may skip it. But wondering as I'm wishing they bring box back, which they probably won't.


I was told in the fall in U.S.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Txoceangirl said:


> Met my first SO today (2 additional placed and not arrived since then). 1 year 8 months and 16 days.  Chèvre K28 in Bougainvillea with RC piping and interior. Was supposed to be brushed PHW but came polished PHW   Looks lighter and very similar to Rose Lipstick in person. hard to capture color with iPhone. More pics once she gets home.
> View attachment 3786926



Congratulations! Such a pretty combination and well done for being so patient!


----------



## Meta

feifei123 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I'm wondering when would the stores in the US start to take the next round of So this year. Thanks in advance.





Sarah_sarah said:


> Can someone tell me when is next SO round happening? I'm still waiting for my second and for some bags to come in. I may skip it. But wondering as I'm wishing they bring box back, which they probably won't.



This question has been asked each page for the past 3 pages. It was answered here.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Txoceangirl said:


> Met my first SO today (2 additional placed and not arrived since then). 1 year 8 months and 16 days.  Chèvre K28 in Bougainvillea with RC piping and interior. Was supposed to be brushed PHW but came polished PHW   Looks lighter and very similar to Rose Lipstick in person. hard to capture color with iPhone. More pics once she gets home.
> View attachment 3786926


She is a beauty and I am so happy you finally got her [emoji179][emoji179]... it really pays off to be patient in the H world [emoji179][emoji179]



hibenji said:


> Took me 9 months. I fell in love at the moment I met her.



Omg what a beauty! Many many congrats [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> Congratulations! Such a pretty combination and well done for being so patient!





eternallove4bag said:


> She is a beauty and I am so happy you finally got her [emoji179][emoji179]... it really pays off to be patient in the H world [emoji179][emoji179]



Thank you!  She's being shipped home so I need to wait to see her again. I'll do a proper reveal then


----------



## Bagzzonly

Hi!  Seeing if anyone has received their Sellier Kelly that was placed in the US during the oct/nov 2016 period?  Thx!


----------



## cavluv

Txoceangirl said:


> Met my first SO today (2 additional placed and not arrived since then). 1 year 8 months and 16 days.  Chèvre K28 in Bougainvillea with RC piping and interior. Was supposed to be brushed PHW but came polished PHW   Looks lighter and very similar to Rose Lipstick in person. hard to capture color with iPhone. More pics once she gets home.
> View attachment 3786926



Wow it's absolutely GORGEOUS!!! Many congratulations and can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

wonger1024 said:


> Hi!  Seeing if anyone has received their Sellier Kelly that was placed in the US during the oct/nov 2016 period?  Thx!


Still waiting for  it lol


----------



## bagidiotic

Txoceangirl said:


> Met my first SO today (2 additional placed and not arrived since then). 1 year 8 months and 16 days.  Chèvre K28 in Bougainvillea with RC piping and interior. Was supposed to be brushed PHW but came polished PHW   Looks lighter and very similar to Rose Lipstick in person. hard to capture color with iPhone. More pics once she gets home.
> View attachment 3786926


You're so is amazing 
[emoji323]


----------



## tonkamama

Txoceangirl said:


> Met my first SO today (2 additional placed and not arrived since then). 1 year 8 months and 16 days.  Chèvre K28 in Bougainvillea with RC piping and interior. Was supposed to be brushed PHW but came polished PHW   Looks lighter and very similar to Rose Lipstick in person. hard to capture color with iPhone. More pics once she gets home.
> View attachment 3786926


Wow she looks so pretty ... congrats dear


----------



## csetcos

Txoceangirl said:


> Met my first SO today (2 additional placed and not arrived since then). 1 year 8 months and 16 days.  Chèvre K28 in Bougainvillea with RC piping and interior. Was supposed to be brushed PHW but came polished PHW   Looks lighter and very similar to Rose Lipstick in person. hard to capture color with iPhone. More pics once she gets home.
> View attachment 3786926



Congrats, darling!!! So pretty and perfect for you and your collection!!! [emoji7][emoji1360][emoji8]


----------



## SugarMama

Txoceangirl said:


> Met my first SO today (2 additional placed and not arrived since then). 1 year 8 months and 16 days.  Chèvre K28 in Bougainvillea with RC piping and interior. Was supposed to be brushed PHW but came polished PHW   Looks lighter and very similar to Rose Lipstick in person. hard to capture color with iPhone. More pics once she gets home.
> View attachment 3786926



Congrats!!!!   Can't wait to see more pics of this cutie!


----------



## SugarMama

Just picked up my new baby.  B25 gris mouette Togo with rouge grenat interior. Brushed ghw.  8.5 month wait. Doing the happy dance!


----------



## bagidiotic

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3787684
> View attachment 3787688
> View attachment 3787694
> 
> Just picked up my new baby.  B25 gris mouette Togo with rouge grenat interior. Brushed ghw.  8.5 month wait. Doing the happy dance!


Great  combo
Happiest  moment


----------



## Txoceangirl

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3787684
> View attachment 3787688
> View attachment 3787694
> 
> Just picked up my new baby.  B25 gris mouette Togo with rouge grenat interior. Brushed ghw.  8.5 month wait. Doing the happy dance!


Gorgeous.... love her!  Congrats on this beauty and the short wait!


----------



## Pinayfrench

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3787684
> View attachment 3787688
> View attachment 3787694
> 
> Just picked up my new baby.  B25 gris mouette Togo with rouge grenat interior. Brushed ghw.  8.5 month wait. Doing the happy dance!


Great choice combo. Congratulations.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## azukitea

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3787684
> View attachment 3787688
> View attachment 3787694
> 
> Just picked up my new baby.  B25 gris mouette Togo with rouge grenat interior. Brushed ghw.  8.5 month wait. Doing the happy dance!



perfect combo
2 of my favorite colors!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Txoceangirl said:


> Met my first SO today (2 additional placed and not arrived since then). 1 year 8 months and 16 days.  Chèvre K28 in Bougainvillea with RC piping and interior. Was supposed to be brushed PHW but came polished PHW   Looks lighter and very similar to Rose Lipstick in person. hard to capture color with iPhone. More pics once she gets home.
> View attachment 3786926



So pretty! Lovely bag!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3787684
> View attachment 3787688
> View attachment 3787694
> 
> Just picked up my new baby.  B25 gris mouette Togo with rouge grenat interior. Brushed ghw.  8.5 month wait. Doing the happy dance!



Fantastic combo!! Great neutral with a surprise interior!!


----------



## floflo

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3787684
> View attachment 3787688
> View attachment 3787694
> 
> Just picked up my new baby.  B25 gris mouette Togo with rouge grenat interior. Brushed ghw.  8.5 month wait. Doing the happy dance!



You pick the prettiest colors!  Congrats!


----------



## Susie Tunes

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3787684
> View attachment 3787688
> View attachment 3787694
> 
> Just picked up my new baby.  B25 gris mouette Togo with rouge grenat interior. Brushed ghw.  8.5 month wait. Doing the happy dance!



The rouge grenat interior is just perfect [emoji108] Enjoy carrying


----------



## hopiko

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3787684
> View attachment 3787688
> View attachment 3787694
> 
> Just picked up my new baby.  B25 gris mouette Togo with rouge grenat interior. Brushed ghw.  8.5 month wait. Doing the happy dance!


Congrats!!  What a beautiful little gem!  The color combo is amazing!  Enjoy her


----------



## SugarMama

bagidiotic said:


> Great  combo
> Happiest  moment





Txoceangirl said:


> Gorgeous.... love her!  Congrats on this beauty and the short wait!





Pinayfrench said:


> Great choice combo. Congratulations.





azukitea said:


> perfect combo
> 2 of my favorite colors!





obsessedwhermes said:


> Fantastic combo!! Great neutral with a surprise interior!!





floflo said:


> You pick the prettiest colors!  Congrats!





Susie Tunes said:


> The rouge grenat interior is just perfect [emoji108] Enjoy carrying





hopiko said:


> Congrats!!  What a beautiful little gem!  The color combo is amazing!  Enjoy her



Thank you all for your likes and kind comments!!  ❤️


----------



## rwy_ma

After 284 days wait, here she is 
B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.


----------



## bagidiotic

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425


Awesome  combo 
Look at  those stitching 
Congratulations 
Gd choice


----------



## Txoceangirl

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425


Yes!  Love this combo and the cute bear!  Enjoy this beauty


----------



## kathydep

Txoceangirl said:


> Met my first SO today (2 additional placed and not arrived since then). 1 year 8 months and 16 days.  Chèvre K28 in Bougainvillea with RC piping and interior. Was supposed to be brushed PHW but came polished PHW   Looks lighter and very similar to Rose Lipstick in person. hard to capture color with iPhone. More pics once she gets home.
> View attachment 3786926


Congrats love!! She's so pretty!!


----------



## cavalla

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425



What a gorgeous bag! Congrats!


----------



## Rhl2987

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425


So amazing!!! Congratulations. Love the combo you picked!!


----------



## PursePassionLV

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425



My HG bag x2!!! Anemone + BE = TDF [emoji170][emoji171][emoji170][emoji171]


----------



## obsessedwhermes

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425



Good combo! The stitching is so cool!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kkho

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425



Gorgeous combo! Congratulations!


----------



## nyc2182

Hello everyone! I placed my SO at the end of Oct 2015 for a 40cm bi-color Kelly. Still waiting for it to arrive and it's almost 2 years now. After reading through this thread, it seems that SO birkins are arriving more frequently than SO kellys. Has anyone received their SO from this time period?


----------



## Txoceangirl

nyc2182 said:


> Hello everyone! I placed my SO at the end of Oct 2015 for a 40cm bi-color Kelly. Still waiting for it to arrive and it's almost 2 years now. After reading through this thread, it seems that SO birkins are arriving more frequently than SO kellys. Has anyone received their SO from this time period?


Yes, just got my SO kelly in chèvre from that order period. I bet it will arrive soon ....be patient!


----------



## boboxu

Got this little sunshine for more than a month ago but only til today have a chance to share with all ladies here, my B25 SO :


----------



## gazalia

boboxu said:


> Got this little sunshine for more than a month ago but only til today have a chance to share with all ladies here, my B25 SO :


Gorgeous! Would you mind to share the specs?


----------



## boboxu

gazalia said:


> Gorgeous! Would you mind to share the specs?


Thanks dear  It's B25 rose azalea/jaune D'or with brushed ghw and contrast stitching. It's about 8 months wait.


----------



## bagidiotic

boboxu said:


> Got this little sunshine for more than a month ago but only til today have a chance to share with all ladies here, my B25 SO :


Interesting   combo
Congrats


----------



## csetcos

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425



Love this combo! That Contrast stitch is TDF!!! Stunning!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

boboxu said:


> Got this little sunshine for more than a month ago but only til today have a chance to share with all ladies here, my B25 SO :


I have often thought about this combination. It turned out perfectly. Lovely and bright!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Nahreen

boboxu said:


> Got this little sunshine for more than a month ago but only til today have a chance to share with all ladies here, my B25 SO :


Two of my favourite colours in one bag! Congratulations.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

weN84 said:


> This question has been asked each page for the past 3 pages. It was answered here.



It's completely different for some countries as my SM in US is giving me completely different dates than in Swiss. But thanks.


----------



## MsHermesAU

wonger1024 said:


> Hi!  Seeing if anyone has received their Sellier Kelly that was placed in the US during the oct/nov 2016 period?  Thx!


Still waiting for mine placed in May 2016 :S


----------



## MsHermesAU

boboxu said:


> Got this little sunshine for more than a month ago but only til today have a chance to share with all ladies here, my B25 SO :


It reminds me of candy! So cute!


----------



## Serva1

+1


----------



## eternallove4bag

boboxu said:


> Got this little sunshine for more than a month ago but only til today have a chance to share with all ladies here, my B25 SO :



she is beautiful [emoji179][emoji95][emoji179][emoji95]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## eternallove4bag

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425



Wow! She is a stunner my dear[emoji171][emoji171].. many congrats [emoji171]


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3787684
> View attachment 3787688
> View attachment 3787694
> 
> Just picked up my new baby.  B25 gris mouette Togo with rouge grenat interior. Brushed ghw.  8.5 month wait. Doing the happy dance!



Ur SOs my friend r just amazing and this is another winner all the way! Just gorgeous [emoji108][emoji108][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> Got this little sunshine for more than a month ago but only til today have a chance to share with all ladies here, my B25 SO :


Mmmmmmm mmmmm she looks like a delicious Herme*sicle!!! *Congrats!!!


----------



## carlinha

wonger1024 said:


> Hi!  Seeing if anyone has received their Sellier Kelly that was placed in the US during the oct/nov 2016 period?  Thx!


still waiting from Fall 2015!!!!


----------



## Bagzzonly

carlinha said:


> still waiting from Fall 2015!!!!



Oh yikes!  Can the SA/SM check on the status?  Fingers and toes crossed it arrives this season [emoji256][emoji256][emoji256]


----------



## Allinbee

I am sure I hold the record, fall 2014 for a k28 retourne!!!! I am going to forget about it [emoji22]


----------



## csetcos

Allinbee said:


> I am sure I hold the record, fall 2014 for a k28 retourne!!!! I am going to forget about it [emoji22]



The moment you forget about it, it will come [emoji23] I think that is why neither of mine have shown up yet!!! [emoji15]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

wonger1024 said:


> Hi!  Seeing if anyone has received their Sellier Kelly that was placed in the US during the oct/nov 2016 period?  Thx!



Still waiting for mine placed in April 16.... zzzzzzzzzzzz. The SM in my store said they noticed sellier kellys take longer... so far many SO birkins from the same period have showed up


----------



## QuelleFromage

Allinbee said:


> I am sure I hold the record, fall 2014 for a k28 retourne!!!! I am going to forget about it [emoji22]


You don't hold the record  not that it's one anyone wants to hold


----------



## csetcos

GNIPPOHS said:


> Still waiting for mine placed in April 16.... zzzzzzzzzzzz. The SM in my store said they noticed sellier kellys take longer... so far many SO birkins from the same period have showed up



I agree!!! So I wonder where my SO Birkin is [emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> This question has been asked each page for the past 3 pages. It was answered here.



+1000000000!


----------



## Susanne1979

Hi 
How do you all "get" the SO? What is the trick to be offered one, and can one ask for it?


----------



## Meta

Susanne1979 said:


> Hi
> How do you all "get" the SO? What is the trick to be offered one, and can one ask for it?


In short this. If you've been buying H for a while then read here and the following post, here, here, and here (all found in this thread itself). This is a frequently asked question and I took the liberty to post links to your answer seeing that this is your first post. Please take the time to read through this thread and especially this.


----------



## boboxu

GNIPPOHS said:


> Still waiting for mine placed in April 16.... zzzzzzzzzzzz. The SM in my store said they noticed sellier kellys take longer... so far many SO birkins from the same period have showed up


We are in the same boat here lol Kelly sellier takes so long


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> In short this. If you've been buying H for a while then read here and the following post, here, here, and here (all found in this thread itself). This is a frequently asked question and I took the liberty to post links to your answer seeing that this is your first post. Please take the time to read through this thread and especially this.


You're truly  Hermazing


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nyc2182

csetcos said:


> The moment you forget about it, it will come
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is why neither of mine have shown up yet!!!


That's what my SA told me today as well! I'm waiting for an


boboxu said:


> We are in the same boat here lol Kelly sellier takes so long


Same here! I placed my SO for a Kelly 40cm back in Oct 2015 and still waiting. I believe the Kellys (both retourne and sellier) from this time period are still being produced from what I was told. They seem to produce the Birkins much quicker. I've just requested to get a stock bag for this season but I'm planning on doing a second SO this Fall when it opens. I have a feeling the second SO will arrive much quicker than the first one. I read somewhere that H's long term goal is to deliver an SO within a year's time instead of waiting indefinitely.


----------



## csetcos

nyc2182 said:


> That's what my SA told me today as well! I'm waiting for an
> 
> Same here! I placed my SO for a Kelly 40cm back in Oct 2015 and still waiting. I believe the Kellys (both retourne and sellier) from this time period are still being produced from what I was told. They seem to produce the Birkins much quicker. I've just requested to get a stock bag for this season but I'm planning on doing a second SO this Fall when it opens. I have a feeling the second SO will arrive much quicker than the first one. I read somewhere that H's long term goal is to deliver an SO within a year's time instead of waiting indefinitely.



Was you K40 a Podium order, then? I absolutely love my K40. So user friendly and carefree- but I can also wear it for business.


----------



## ShyShy

nyc2182 said:


> That's what my SA told me today as well! I'm waiting for an
> 
> Same here! I placed my SO for a Kelly 40cm back in Oct 2015 and still waiting. I believe the Kellys (both retourne and sellier) from this time period are still being produced from what I was told. They seem to produce the Birkins much quicker. I've just requested to get a stock bag for this season but I'm planning on doing a second SO this Fall when it opens. I have a feeling the second SO will arrive much quicker than the first one. I read somewhere that H's long term goal is to deliver an SO within a year's time instead of waiting indefinitely.


My k28 retourne was also placed in October 2015... still waiting...


----------



## Hat Trick

boboxu said:


> We are in the same boat here lol Kelly sellier takes so long



Yep!


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> In short this. If you've been buying H for a while then read here and the following post, here, here, and here (all found in this thread itself). This is a frequently asked question and I took the liberty to post links to your answer seeing that this is your first post. Please take the time to read through this thread and especially this.



You are incredibly patient. At this point I don't bother to help people who do not try to read anything. The same questions get asked over and over again. There's a wealth of fairly well-organized information here, if you can't sort through it or do a basic search it's disrespectful to everyone else who does, and especially to those who contribute.

Sorry about the rant.

SO placed in May....happily waiting and enjoying everyone's reveals!


----------



## tonkamama

Pick up my #2 SO (Birkin 30) in 8.5 month am patiently waiting for my #1 SO placed May 2016 a sellier Kelly , I have a feeling that my 3rd one (Birkin 30) will also arrive earlier than my 1st round one 



wonger1024 said:


> Hi!  Seeing if anyone has received their Sellier Kelly that was placed in the US during the oct/nov 2016 period?  Thx!





GNIPPOHS said:


> Still waiting for mine placed in April 16.... zzzzzzzzzzzz. The SM in my store said they noticed sellier kellys take longer... so far many SO birkins from the same period have showed up





boboxu said:


> We are in the same boat here lol Kelly sellier takes so long





nyc2182 said:


> That's what my SA told me today as well! I'm waiting for an
> 
> Same here! I placed my SO for a Kelly 40cm back in Oct 2015 and still waiting. I believe the Kellys (both retourne and sellier) from this time period are still being produced from what I was told. They seem to produce the Birkins much quicker. I've just requested to get a stock bag for this season but I'm planning on doing a second SO this Fall when it opens. I have a feeling the second SO will arrive much quicker than the first one. I read somewhere that H's long term goal is to deliver an SO within a year's time instead of waiting indefinitely.


----------



## nyc2182

csetcos said:


> Was you K40 a Podium order, then? I absolutely love my K40. So user friendly and carefree- but I can also wear it for business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792072


I believe it's a special order. The Store Director didn't go to Paris when the order was placed in the system. I did bi-color with brushed GHW and contrast stitching.


----------



## sparklyprincess

boboxu said:


> We are in the same boat here lol Kelly sellier takes so long





GNIPPOHS said:


> Still waiting for mine placed in April 16.... zzzzzzzzzzzz. The SM in my store said they noticed sellier kellys take longer... so far many SO birkins from the same period have showed up





MsHermesAU said:


> Still waiting for mine placed in May 2016 :S





wonger1024 said:


> Hi!  Seeing if anyone has received their Sellier Kelly that was placed in the US during the oct/nov 2016 period?  Thx!



I am also waiting for a Sellier Kelly SO that I ordered in April 2016.


----------



## csetcos

nyc2182 said:


> I believe it's a special order. The Store Director didn't go to Paris when the order was placed in the system. I did bi-color with brushed GHW and contrast stitching.



Excellent! For sure a SO. I can't wait to see your baby when it arrives!!!


----------



## boboxu

tonkamama said:


> Pick up my #2 SO (Birkin 30) in 8.5 month am patiently waiting for my #1 SO placed May 2016 a sellier Kelly , I have a feeling that my 3rd one (Birkin 30) will also arrive earlier than my 1st round one


My first one (B30) placed May 2015, came in Dec 2015 (7 months). Then I placed another one (K sellier) April 2016, and another B25 Oct 2016, the B25 already came in last month July 2017 (about 8-8.5 months) when the 2nd one which is kelly sellier takes forever it's been 16 months....


----------



## TankerToad

I placed a basic PO for a sellier Kelly and it's just in [emoji1]it was an 18 month wait


----------



## Susanne1979

weN84 said:


> In short this. If you've been buying H for a while then read here and the following post, here, here, and here (all found in this thread itself). This is a frequently asked question and I took the liberty to post links to your answer seeing that this is your first post. Please take the time to read through this thread and especially this.



Thank you for the revert  Yes I will look for the answers next time. Sorry.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

TankerToad said:


> I placed a basic PO for a sellier Kelly and it's just in [emoji1]it was an 18 month wait



Oh goodness, congrats on it finally coming in. I'm going to have quite some time to wait if that is the case on PO sellier Ks


----------



## TankerToad

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Oh goodness, congrats on it finally coming in. I'm going to have quite some time to wait if that is the case on PO sellier Ks



I know, right?


----------



## Manon07

Still waiting for my SO B30 placed April 2017. SA said it would take min 6months.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Placed SO april. My SM said should come this year but since it's K28 sellier and chèvre, I'm having my doubts as my friends had their chèvre canceled. I should've done k25 but have 2 of those.


----------



## HerLuv

Sarah_sarah said:


> Placed SO april. My SM said should come this year but since it's K28 sellier and chèvre, I'm having my doubts as my friends had their chèvre canceled. I should've done k25 but have 2 of those.



Oh no... Sarah, were your friends' chevre SOs that got canceled all k sellier? Or chevre Bs as well? [emoji22]


----------



## twigz

Allinbee said:


> I am sure I hold the record, fall 2014 for a k28 retourne!!!! I am going to forget about it [emoji22]


NO, I definitely hold the record, FALL 2013 for a K retourne as well!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Dear tPF members, I am still semi-new to the H world and need your help to clarify this SO statement from my SA. She told me since she has only been working at H a little less than 2 years, she can only offer one SO to one client per year. Other SA has longer tenure gets more quota. Is that true?


----------



## hopiko

Nanami_S. said:


> Dear tPF members, I am still semi-new to the H world and need your help to clarify this SO statement from my SA. She told me since she has only been working at H a little less than 2 years, she can only offer one SO to one client per year. Other SA has longer tenure gets more quota. Is that true?



From my experience, it is up to the SM (or leather manager) who would decide which clients that an SA can offer an SO slot. I would imagine that tenure and client base play into that decision.    That might be the policy at your store but I am not aware of it being an H rule.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Nanami_S. said:


> Dear tPF members, I am still semi-new to the H world and need your help to clarify this SO statement from my SA. She told me since she has only been working at H a little less than 2 years, she can only offer one SO to one client per year. Other SA has longer tenure gets more quota. Is that true?



Yes I've heard of this policy at some stores. In addition any clients chosen by the SAs also need to be approved by the SM.


----------



## _pinkcow

Sorry if you've seen this in the last purchase thread.

My SO finally decided to show up after 2 years!

K28 in Raisin with Bleu Indigo(?) Interior. Not 100% sure of the interior color bc Paris couldn't do the color I originally picked and had to change it. 

My old SA at Madison left the company not long after I placed the SO, so I wasn't even sure if the order went through. I was so surprised when I received a call from my dear SA at  the Wall St boutique that the SO showed up there!






group shot of my little rainbow


----------



## Nanami_S.

hopiko said:


> From my experience, it is up to the SM (or leather manager) who would decide which clients that an SA can offer an SO slot. I would imagine that tenure and client base play into that decision.    That might be the policy at your store but I am not aware of it being an H rule.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Yes I've heard of this policy at some stores. In addition any clients chosen by the SAs also need to be approved by the SM.



[emoji4] thank you!


----------



## cavluv

_pinkcow said:


> Sorry if you've seen this in the last purchase thread.
> 
> My SO finally decided to show up after 2 years!
> 
> K28 in Raisin with Bleu Indigo(?) Interior. Not 100% sure of the interior color bc Paris couldn't do the color I originally picked and had to change it.
> 
> My old SA at Madison left the company not long after I placed the SO, so I wasn't even sure if the order went through. I was so surprised when I received a call from my dear SA at  the Wall St boutique that the SO showed up there!
> 
> View attachment 3795216
> View attachment 3795217
> View attachment 3795218
> View attachment 3795219
> 
> group shot of my little rainbow



Beautiful K and beautiful collection!! So good to hear that your SO found its way home to you!!


----------



## bagidiotic

_pinkcow said:


> Sorry if you've seen this in the last purchase thread.
> 
> My SO finally decided to show up after 2 years!
> 
> K28 in Raisin with Bleu Indigo(?) Interior. Not 100% sure of the interior color bc Paris couldn't do the color I originally picked and had to change it.
> 
> My old SA at Madison left the company not long after I placed the SO, so I wasn't even sure if the order went through. I was so surprised when I received a call from my dear SA at  the Wall St boutique that the SO showed up there!
> 
> View attachment 3795216
> View attachment 3795217
> View attachment 3795218
> View attachment 3795219
> 
> group shot of my little rainbow


Congratulations  on  your  lovely  so


----------



## hopiko

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425


Congrats!!  Beautiful bag and contrast!  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## hopiko

boboxu said:


> Got this little sunshine for more than a month ago but only til today have a chance to share with all ladies here, my B25 SO :


Congrats on this pretty little cutie!  Such a fun color combo!  Enjoy her!


----------



## Txoceangirl

_pinkcow said:


> Sorry if you've seen this in the last purchase thread.
> 
> My SO finally decided to show up after 2 years!
> 
> K28 in Raisin with Bleu Indigo(?) Interior. Not 100% sure of the interior color bc Paris couldn't do the color I originally picked and had to change it.
> 
> My old SA at Madison left the company not long after I placed the SO, so I wasn't even sure if the order went through. I was so surprised when I received a call from my dear SA at  the Wall St boutique that the SO showed up there!
> 
> View attachment 3795216
> View attachment 3795217
> View attachment 3795218
> View attachment 3795219
> 
> group shot of my little rainbow


Gorgeous SO!  Worth the wait....celebrate and enjoy!


----------



## hopiko

_pinkcow said:


> Sorry if you've seen this in the last purchase thread.
> 
> My SO finally decided to show up after 2 years!
> 
> K28 in Raisin with Bleu Indigo(?) Interior. Not 100% sure of the interior color bc Paris couldn't do the color I originally picked and had to change it.
> 
> My old SA at Madison left the company not long after I placed the SO, so I wasn't even sure if the order went through. I was so surprised when I received a call from my dear SA at  the Wall St boutique that the SO showed up there!
> 
> View attachment 3795216
> View attachment 3795217
> View attachment 3795218
> View attachment 3795219
> 
> group shot of my little rainbow



Congratulations!  Your new addition is a beauty and your rainbow of beautiful bags is a treat to see!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425



Your SO is the most gorgeous I've ever seen! Enjoy her in good health


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Chenah

Chenah said:


> Thank you php! If you have a long term relationship with your SA, I would think for sure your SO would be approved.
> 
> Yes, I will post here if I receive a confirmation email. Good luck to both of us!


Hi php,

Have you received any email from the FSH store regarding your SO status that you placed in last November? I have not heard anything yet. Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

Chenah said:


> Hi php,
> 
> Have you received any email from the FSH store regarding your SO status that you placed in last November? I have not heard anything yet. Thanks!



Hello, no I have not. I checked with my SA at the end of July. Nothing yet. The artisans are in vacation for August so I suspect I won't hear anything for a while. I'm going back in November and I'm praying it is ready then. I know if three others who ordered then and only one has received her bag so far. Good luck. Hoping they start to arrive soon.


----------



## Chenah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Hello, no I have not. I checked with my SA at the end of July. Nothing yet. The artisans are in vacation for August so I suspect I won't hear anything for a while. I'm going back in November and I'm praying it is ready then. I know if three others who ordered then and only one has received her bag so far. Good luck. Hoping they start to arrive soon.



Thank you for your reply. I checked with the FSH leather department in July too and I did not get a response back. So I assume mine is not ready yet. I'm also going back in November too. Hopefully, it will be ready by then. I will keep you posted if I receive an email to confirm my SO is ready for pick up. Please do so too if you hear something back from your SA. Thanks!


----------



## _pinkcow

rwy_ma said:


> After 284 days wait, here she is
> B30 Anémone with Blue electric pipping /interior, Blue France stitching and brushed ghw.
> 
> View attachment 3789424
> View attachment 3789425


Oh my goodness! What a beauty!!!


----------



## ROXANE2007

Hi, blue agate is not on the list, but i saw it in boutique? IS blue agate available for Winter ordered?


----------



## bagidiotic

ROXANE2007 said:


> Hi, blue agate is not on the list, but i saw it in boutique? IS blue agate available for Winter ordered?


List of  colors
Not out yet 
Got to wait


----------



## obsessedwhermes

_pinkcow said:


> Sorry if you've seen this in the last purchase thread.
> 
> My SO finally decided to show up after 2 years!
> 
> K28 in Raisin with Bleu Indigo(?) Interior. Not 100% sure of the interior color bc Paris couldn't do the color I originally picked and had to change it.
> 
> My old SA at Madison left the company not long after I placed the SO, so I wasn't even sure if the order went through. I was so surprised when I received a call from my dear SA at  the Wall St boutique that the SO showed up there!
> 
> View attachment 3795216
> View attachment 3795217
> View attachment 3795218
> View attachment 3795219
> 
> group shot of my little rainbow



Your SO is lovely! And you have a great family of colours!


----------



## hermesfreak

Just picked up my super specials Delicious SO today .  Ordered last October. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. BE 35B with Cuir interior and BGHW


----------



## bagidiotic

hermesfreak said:


> Just picked up my super specials Delicious SO today .  Ordered last October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BE 35B with Cuir interior and BGHW


Freaking  beautiful and  awesome  combo
Congrats  freak


----------



## naths

boboxu said:


> My first one (B30) placed May 2015, came in Dec 2015 (7 months). Then I placed another one (K sellier) April 2016, and another B25 Oct 2016, the B25 already came in last month July 2017 (about 8-8.5 months) when the 2nd one which is kelly sellier takes forever it's been 16 months....



Im waiting for a K32 bamboo retourne placed on June 2016 (14 months) and a K32 anemone placed oct 2016 (10 months) [emoji30][emoji30] none of them had arrived. One is supposed to arrive in August/Sept I though it will be bamboo but it's possible to be the one order in oct right ?


----------



## babybaby2011

boboxu said:


> Got this little sunshine for more than a month ago but only til today have a chance to share with all ladies here, my B25 SO :



Congrats [emoji322]. The combo is so beautiful. Love it


----------



## obsessedwhermes

hermesfreak said:


> Just picked up my super specials Delicious SO today .  Ordered last October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BE 35B with Cuir interior and BGHW



Absolutely gorgeous!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

_pinkcow said:


> Sorry if you've seen this in the last purchase thread.
> 
> My SO finally decided to show up after 2 years!
> 
> K28 in Raisin with Bleu Indigo(?) Interior. Not 100% sure of the interior color bc Paris couldn't do the color I originally picked and had to change it.
> 
> My old SA at Madison left the company not long after I placed the SO, so I wasn't even sure if the order went through. I was so surprised when I received a call from my dear SA at  the Wall St boutique that the SO showed up there!
> 
> View attachment 3795216
> View attachment 3795217
> View attachment 3795218
> View attachment 3795219
> 
> group shot of my little rainbow


The interior may be blu nuit or blu abyss.in the picture it looks really dark.  I love it.


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Does anyone have any news on SO's placed in December 2016? I placed mine on 14th December 2016 (I was told that was the last day in my country). I was wondering if anyone who placed SO's in that time period has received them or has any other news?


----------



## rania1981

I placed 


ladyfarquaad said:


> Does anyone have any news on SO's placed in December 2016? I placed mine on 14th December 2016 (I was told that was the last day in my country). I was wondering if anyone who placed SO's in that time period has received them or has any other news?


I placed mine around then too and it hasnt arrived just yet...my last SO took 8 months...will update as soon as I receive it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ladyfarquaad

rania1981 said:


> I placed
> 
> I placed mine around then too and it hasnt arrived just yet...my last SO took 8 months...will update as soon as I receive it!



Thank you! This is my first SO so I'm pretty nervous and excited - I was in the store yesterday and my SA told me it should take a month or two more, but he'd initially told me six months and it's now been over eight! 

I've also heard K's take longer than B's so I'm even more nervous about the wait! 

Good luck with your wait as well, fingers crossed we both hear back soon [emoji1]


----------



## rania1981

ladyfarquaad said:


> Thank you! This is my first SO so I'm pretty nervous and excited - I was in the store yesterday and my SA told me it should take a month or two more, but he'd initially told me six months and it's now been over eight!
> 
> I've also heard K's take longer than B's so I'm even more nervous about the wait!
> 
> Good luck with your wait as well, fingers crossed we both hear back soon [emoji1]



Good luck to you too! I was told 8 months but I have read the Kelly sellier a take longer which Is what I have ordered. I too wish it gets here next month or two. Seems like forever already!


----------



## replayii

Anyone out here still waiting for their SO placed in December 2015? I ordered a kelly sellier in chèvre and understand kelly takes longer than birkins to make, but this much longer? I'm really worried although my SA has reassured me many time the order has not been cancelled.


----------



## ladyfarquaad

rania1981 said:


> Good luck to you too! I was told 8 months but I have read the Kelly sellier a take longer which Is what I have ordered. I too wish it gets here next month or two. Seems like forever already!



I've ordered a retourne [emoji2] 

I know, the wait is excruciating!! Struggling to plan other purchases because I keep expecting my SO to turn up (...this has to be the definition of a first world problem lol) 

Hopefully the Hermes Gods are listening and will put us out of our misery soon!


----------



## ChaneLisette

replayii said:


> Anyone out here still waiting for their SO placed in December 2015? I ordered a kelly sellier in chèvre and understand kelly takes longer than birkins to make, but this much longer? I'm really worried although my SA has reassured me many time the order has not been cancelled.


I ordered my Kelly sellier in chèvre in November 2015 and am still waiting. My SA said a couple from that time arrived in early August so I am hoping mine will arrive after the holiday.


----------



## replayii

ChaneLisette said:


> I ordered my Kelly sellier in chèvre in November 2015 and am still waiting. My SA said a couple from that time arrived in early August so I am hoping mine will arrive after the holiday.



Thanks for your reply, glad I'm not alone although I hope both our SOs will show up soon!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

HerLuv said:


> Oh no... Sarah, were your friends' chevre SOs that got canceled all k sellier? Or chevre Bs as well? [emoji22]



From what I understood the bags were b30's. I think she mentioned 35 but for chevre that's super hard in that size.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

hermesfreak said:


> Just picked up my super specials Delicious SO today .  Ordered last October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . BE 35B with Cuir interior and BGHW



So special and amazing. I hope she gets to go out lots.


----------



## megt10

MsHermesAU said:


> Still waiting for mine placed in May 2016 :S


I am still waiting for my SO from April 2016. At this point, I have 3 SO's outstanding.


----------



## megt10

carlinha said:


> still waiting from Fall 2015!!!!


Oh no! What did you order?


----------



## MsHermesAU

megt10 said:


> I am still waiting for my SO from April 2016. At this point, I have 3 SO's outstanding.


Wow, 3 SOs to look forward to! You must be so excited Meg!


----------



## megt10

MsHermesAU said:


> Wow, 3 SOs to look forward to! You must be so excited Meg!


I am trying not to think about them. I was so sure that I would get my Kelly from last April long before now. I received my first SO B last October after 11 months. I don't think I ever came back here and posted a picture. I haven't been here in awhile.


----------



## Hat Trick

megt10 said:


> I am trying not to think about them. I was so sure that I would get my Kelly from last April long before now. I received my first SO B last October after 11 months. I don't think I ever came back here and posted a picture. I haven't been here in awhile.



Waving and saying 'Hi'.   Welcome back Meg10. Hope the SO's turn up soon.


----------



## chicinthecity777

megt10 said:


> I am trying not to think about them. I was so sure that I would get my Kelly from last April long before now. I received my first SO B last October after 11 months. I don't think I ever came back here and posted a picture. I haven't been here in awhile.


I think I have SOs I don't even remember the specs for ...


----------



## megt10

Hat Trick said:


> Waving and saying 'Hi'.   Welcome back Meg10. Hope the SO's turn up soon.


Thanks. Life has been so busy that I just haven't had time. I hope to be around more often.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## megt10

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think I have SOs I don't even remember the specs for ...


I'm so glad I am not the only one! I am waiting for a Kelly 28 chèvre leather in rouge tomate and etoupe with a 110 cm strap. That was last Aprils order. Then a K 28 swift leather in anemone and blue sapphire with a 110 cm strap. My last order was a Constance 24 in Evercolor leather malachite outside and trench inside with RG hardware.


----------



## megt10

As I said before I don't think I posted a picture of my first SO bag. I noticed someone was thinking of RS but was afraid it would be too light. I was worried about the same thing but I absolutely love it. RS/GP B30 chèvre


----------



## PursePassionLV

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3810913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before I don't think I posted a picture of my first SO bag. I noticed someone was thinking of RS but was afraid it would be too light. I was worried about the same thing but I absolutely love it. RS/GP B30 chèvre



I just fell over. That bag is TDF!!! What a fantastic combo!!


----------



## megt10

PursePassionLV said:


> I just fell over. That bag is TDF!!! What a fantastic combo!!


Thank you so much. I absolutely love it. I was totally unsure about it until I saw it in person. It will always be special to me since it was my first SO.


----------



## mimi 123

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3810913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before I don't think I posted a picture of my first SO bag. I noticed someone was thinking of RS but was afraid it would be too light. I was worried about the same thing but I absolutely love it. RS/GP B30 chèvre


It looks great! Love your flamingo top as well!


----------



## TankerToad

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think I have SOs I don't even remember the specs for ...



Haha
Funny but I get this !


----------



## werner

TankerToad said:


> Haha
> Funny but I get this !


Funny, and big SIGH....DH isn't laughing.....


----------



## megt10

mimi 123 said:


> It looks great! Love your flamingo top as well!


Thank you.


----------



## starduz

Thats a really nice bag, megt10. my SO is in the same colors too, but in a Kelly. Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for it.


----------



## megt10

starduz said:


> Thats a really nice bag, megt10. my SO is in the same colors too, but in a Kelly. Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for it.


How long have you been waiting? I have been waiting 17 months for my first Kelly SO.


----------



## werner

megt10 said:


> How long have you been waiting? I have been waiting 17 months for my first Kelly SO.


That's a long time, Meg....is the SO a complicated combination?


----------



## megt10

werner said:


> That's a long time, Meg....is the SO a complicated combination?


I didn't think it was complicated. It is chevre leather K 28 rouge tomate and etoupe. I think I did piping but honestly at this point I don't remember.


----------



## periogirl28

Just wanted to share that my Constance SO which I calculated wrongly, took 1 year and 4 months. It was placed in Europe.


----------



## sbelle

megt10 said:


> I didn't think it was complicated. It is chevre leather K 28 rouge tomate and etoupe. I think I did piping but honestly at this point I don't remember.



I am waiting on a chèvre K28 too for the same amount of time.  I was told at the time that chèvre takes longer -- no clue whether that is true.   

Since my last togo Kelly SO took 3 years, waiting 17 months doesn't seem so long!


----------



## megt10

sbelle said:


> I am waiting on a chèvre K28 too for the same amount of time.  I was told at the time that chèvre takes longer -- no clue whether that is true.
> 
> Since my last togo Kelly SO took 3 years, waiting 17 months doesn't seem so long!


Wow 3 years . My chevre B 30 took 11 months. My next SO is a K 28 in swift so it will be interesting to see which arrives first.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## megt10

periogirl28 said:


> Just wanted to share that my Constance SO which I calculated wrongly, took 1 year and 4 months. It was placed in Europe.


Good to know. My last SO was for a Constance.


----------



## Serva1

I'm also waiting for a K28 sellier in chevre, already 13 months, but the customized strap arrived last year so at least I have the strap [emoji3]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Serva1 said:


> I'm also waiting for a K28 sellier in chevre, already 13 months, but the customized strap arrived last year so at least I have the strap [emoji3]


Ha ha I like your optimism!


----------



## Serva1

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Ha ha I like your optimism!



Feels like expecting a puppy and already having the perfect leash. The only thing missing is the dog [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Serva1 said:


> Feels like expecting a puppy and already having the perfect leash. The only thing missing is the dog [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


 hopefully your puppy will arrive soon!


----------



## TankerToad

Ok record time !
4 months !!!! For my most current SO[emoji15]
I have one before this still outstanding [emoji58]and my PO took 18 months [emoji849]


----------



## Serva1

TankerToad said:


> Ok record time !
> 4 months !!!! For my most current SO[emoji15]
> I have one before this still outstanding [emoji58]and my PO took 18 months [emoji849]



Congrats TT, 4 months is a dream [emoji173]️


----------



## QuelleFromage

replayii said:


> Anyone out here still waiting for their SO placed in December 2015? I ordered a kelly sellier in chèvre and understand kelly takes longer than birkins to make, but this much longer? I'm really worried although my SA has reassured me many time the order has not been cancelled.





megt10 said:


> How long have you been waiting? I have been waiting 17 months for my first Kelly SO.





sbelle said:


> I am waiting on a chèvre K28 too for the same amount of time.  I was told at the time that chèvre takes longer -- no clue whether that is true.
> 
> Since my last togo Kelly SO took 3 years, waiting 17 months doesn't seem so long!



My Togo sellier K took 22 months. My chèvre sellier Ks placed in November 2015 and May 2017 are both still outstanding. None are super complicated - just contrast stitch and interior. I was told in all cases sellier K takes longer as not all artisans do it, and chevre is done in small dye lots so can be delayed. Our bags will come!


----------



## floflo

Serva1 said:


> I'm also waiting for a K28 sellier in chevre, already 13 months, but the customized strap arrived last year so at least I have the strap [emoji3]



@servA, curious to know what kind of custom strap it is?  They ship it separately from the K? 
Is it the K strap but a longer length?  Thx


----------



## Serva1

floflo said:


> @servA, curious to know what kind of custom strap it is?  They ship it separately from the K?
> Is it the K strap but a longer length?  Thx



K strap but longer in chevre. They did a superb job, because goats are small and one hide was not long enough but the extention isn't visible. In my personal experience the ethics of H is superb, my SA immediately showed the extention and said I don't have to take the strap if I don't want it, also giving me the option to take it later when the bag arrives... I didn't want my strap to take space in the store, so naturally I took it asap. So now there is a nice strap waiting for an even nicer bag [emoji3]


----------



## TankerToad

Serva1 said:


> Congrats TT, 4 months is a dream [emoji173]️



Thank you 
I can't believe it was so fast 
Very happy


----------



## periogirl28

Can't wait to see! ❤️


TankerToad said:


> Thank you
> I can't believe it was so fast
> Very happy


----------



## replayii

What did you order? That's so fast!


----------



## mygoodies

TankerToad said:


> Ok record time !
> 4 months !!!! For my most current SO[emoji15]
> I have one before this still outstanding [emoji58]and my PO took 18 months [emoji849]



WOWIEEEE do u mind to share the specs pls? Can't wait to seeeee CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## MegumiX

OMG girl, we can be bag twins!!! i've just received my SO today in the exact same colour combination, stitching and brushed ghw... omg that's crazyyy !! mine is B30 tho. I love this colour combination so much i ordered a Kelly 25 too. 









boboxu said:


> Got this little sunshine for more than a month ago but only til today have a chance to share with all ladies here, my B25 SO :


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

MegumiX said:


> OMG girl, we can be bag twins!!! i've just received my SO today in the exact same colour combination, stitching and brushed ghw... omg that's crazyyy !! mine is B30 tho. I love this colour combination so much i ordered a Kelly 25 too.


Sunset! Very nice choice!


----------



## TankerToad

mygoodies said:


> WOWIEEEE do u mind to share the specs pls? Can't wait to seeeee CONGRATULATIONS!!



Picking her up next week !!
Just also picked up my PO Kelly 
When it rains it pours at H


----------



## boboxu

MegumiX said:


> OMG girl, we can be bag twins!!! i've just received my SO today in the exact same colour combination, stitching and brushed ghw... omg that's crazyyy !! mine is B30 tho. I love this colour combination so much i ordered a Kelly 25 too.


Congrats on your new SO. Yay we are bag sisters lol !!!!! I've seen lots of Rose azalea/ gris M B but this is the first time I see a bigger sister with mine


----------



## Txoceangirl

megt10 said:


> I didn't think it was complicated. It is chevre leather K 28 rouge tomate and etoupe. I think I did piping but honestly at this point I don't remember.


My k28 chevre SO arrived this August and was ordered in Nov '15. She took over 18 months! I had contrast interior and piping.  I bet she will arrive soon!


----------



## Amazingrice

Hi everyone! Was wondering - 1) do special orders count into the yearly quota? If it does, does it count when you place the order or will it count when you receive the bag? 2) can you order another special order while waiting for one? 3) Anyone know the current quota for France? Is it 2 B/K/C per calendar year (ie. technically you could get 2 bags in 1 go?)

These have probably been asked before but I haven't come across it and I keep hearing conflicting policies.....Tks in advance!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Amazingrice said:


> Hi everyone! Was wondering - 1) do special orders count into the yearly quota? If it does, does it count when you place the order or will it count when you receive the bag? 2) can you order another special order while waiting for one? 3) Anyone know the current quota for France? Is it 2 B/K/C per calendar year (ie. technically you could get 2 bags in 1 go?)
> 
> These have probably been asked before but I haven't come across it and I keep hearing conflicting policies.....Tks in advance!


The policies ARE conflicting and not applied across the board. There are many, many posts about this and I'd suggest reading through those threads. All I can tell you from my personal experience is
1) I've never had an SO applied to quota but others have. That said it's rare for me to buy that many major bags in one country in a six month span (I split my purchases pretty evenly between US and EU with the occasional purchase elsewhere) so I've only broken that "rule" once or twice. 
2)This, absolutely, you can order new SOs before outstanding orders come in. I don't believe I have seen experiences to the contrary on this. 
3) The quota in Europe is SUPPOSED to be one B/K/C (including versions like Kelly Cut and pochette, etc.) per half calendar year (1/1 to 30/6 and 1/7 to 31/12). This seems to be a policy and not a hard rule. Some have been held to it and even not allowed to pick up SOs (which seems ridiculous). Others have bought two Birkins at one time. Others have seen this policy extended to include the Lindy and in rare cases other bags.


----------



## Amazingrice

QuelleFromage said:


> The policies ARE conflicting and not applied across the board. There are many, many posts about this and I'd suggest reading through those threads. All I can tell you from my personal experience is
> 1) I've never had an SO applied to quota but others have. That said it's rare for me to buy that many major bags in one country in a six month span (I split my purchases pretty evenly between US and EU with the occasional purchase elsewhere) so I've only broken that "rule" once or twice.
> 2)This, absolutely, you can order new SOs before outstanding orders come in. I don't believe I have seen experiences to the contrary on this.
> 3) The quota in Europe is SUPPOSED to be one B/K/C (including versions like Kelly Cut and pochette, etc.) per half calendar year (1/1 to 30/6 and 1/7 to 31/12). This seems to be a policy and not a hard rule. Some have been held to it and even not allowed to pick up SOs (which seems ridiculous). Others have bought two Birkins at one time. Others have seen this policy extended to include the Lindy and in rare cases other bags.



Thanks so much QuelleFromage! I have been hearing conflicting policies even from same store but different SAs so I am very confused! Like you mentioned, one SA told me Lindy also applied while another from the same store said i's only B/K/C! I also heard it's 1 per SEASON (Mar-Sep/Sep-Mar) instead of calendar year. If it's not a hard rule I guess I should just try my luck! 

Would you know if there is a fixed period to get a SO or is it anytime? I have heard that the month/period is not always the same and also anytime??


----------



## Kkho

My first ever SO is finally here!! Placed the order in April 2016 and it arrived in the store in June. Couldn't pick up till now as bag was in Germany and I live in Asia. Was so worried that it will look too busy but it didn't turn out bad at all. So relieved. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## westcoastgal

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3821291
> View attachment 3821292
> View attachment 3821293
> 
> My first ever SO is finally here!! Placed the order in April 2016 and it arrived in the store in June. Couldn't pick up till now as bag was in Germany and I live in Asia. Was so worried that it will look too busy but it didn't turn out bad at all. So relieved. Thank you for letting me share!


Wow it looks great. I love the color blocking with the BE!


----------



## Rhl2987

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3821291
> View attachment 3821292
> View attachment 3821293
> 
> My first ever SO is finally here!! Placed the order in April 2016 and it arrived in the store in June. Couldn't pick up till now as bag was in Germany and I live in Asia. Was so worried that it will look too busy but it didn't turn out bad at all. So relieved. Thank you for letting me share!


That is just stunning!! Congratulations!


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3821291
> View attachment 3821292
> View attachment 3821293
> 
> My first ever SO is finally here!! Placed the order in April 2016 and it arrived in the store in June. Couldn't pick up till now as bag was in Germany and I live in Asia. Was so worried that it will look too busy but it didn't turn out bad at all. So relieved. Thank you for letting me share!


Congratulations babe 
Love your special k


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3821291
> View attachment 3821292
> View attachment 3821293
> 
> My first ever SO is finally here!! Placed the order in April 2016 and it arrived in the store in June. Couldn't pick up till now as bag was in Germany and I live in Asia. Was so worried that it will look too busy but it didn't turn out bad at all. So relieved. Thank you for letting me share!




Congrats my dear! BE and GM?  Am still waiting for my sellier k placed same time


----------



## mygoodies

Anyone in Europe seen the latest season SO color sheets yet? I'm dying to know   TIA!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Amazingrice said:


> Thanks so much QuelleFromage! I have been hearing conflicting policies even from same store but different SAs so I am very confused! Like you mentioned, one SA told me Lindy also applied while another from the same store said i's only B/K/C! I also heard it's 1 per SEASON (Mar-Sep/Sep-Mar) instead of calendar year. If it's not a hard rule I guess I should just try my luck!
> 
> Would you know if there is a fixed period to get a SO or is it anytime? I have heard that the month/period is not always the same and also anytime??


SO order period always spring and fall. Roughly March to May and September to November. Exact dates and deadlines vary by country and store


----------



## Kkho

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats my dear! BE and GM?  Am still waiting for my sellier k placed same time



Yes dear, it's BE with Gris mouette k28 with brushed ghw. I have another SO  placed November last year. Chose chèvre sellier. Hopefully our bags will show up soon!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Oryx816

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3821291
> View attachment 3821292
> View attachment 3821293
> 
> My first ever SO is finally here!! Placed the order in April 2016 and it arrived in the store in June. Couldn't pick up till now as bag was in Germany and I live in Asia. Was so worried that it will look too busy but it didn't turn out bad at all. So relieved. Thank you for letting me share!



[emoji7] congrats kkho!  It is beautiful!  Enjoy in good health!  [emoji253]


----------



## Chenah

megt10 said:


> View attachment 3810913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before I don't think I posted a picture of my first SO bag. I noticed someone was thinking of RS but was afraid it would be too light. I was worried about the same thing but I absolutely love it. RS/GP B30 chèvre


Congratulation! It's so beautiful! You will look fabulous with it.


----------



## Chenah

starduz said:


> Thats a really nice bag, megt10. my SO is in the same colors too, but in a Kelly. Unfortunately, I'm still waiting for it.


When did you place your SO? My SO is also a Kelly in Chèvre and it was placed in early November and I also have not heard anything yet.


----------



## Chenah

QuelleFromage said:


> My Togo sellier K took 22 months. My chèvre sellier Ks placed in November 2015 and May 2017 are both still outstanding. None are super complicated - just contrast stitch and interior. I was told in all cases sellier K takes longer as not all artisans do it, and chevre is done in small dye lots so can be delayed. Our bags will come!


My first SO chèvre sellier K was placed at the FSH store in November 2016 and is still outstanding. My SA said it would take 6 to 8 months. But it sounds like no one has received their chèvre sellier K placed from last November yet. As long as my SO is not cancelled, I will wait patiently. If it doe not come by the time I travel to Paris in November, I will see if my SA will offer me another SO.


----------



## Chenah

ladyfarquaad said:


> Does anyone have any news on SO's placed in December 2016? I placed mine on 14th December 2016 (I was told that was the last day in my country). I was wondering if anyone who placed SO's in that time period has received them or has any other news?


I placed my first SO the week of November 7, 2016 at the FSH store. I was told by my SA that my SO would take 6 to 8 months but so far no news yet. I sent an email to my SA last week and have not heard anything back yet.


----------



## Chenah

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3821291
> View attachment 3821292
> View attachment 3821293
> 
> My first ever SO is finally here!! Placed the order in April 2016 and it arrived in the store in June. Couldn't pick up till now as bag was in Germany and I live in Asia. Was so worried that it will look too busy but it didn't turn out bad at all. So relieved. Thank you for letting me share!


Congratulations! She is a stunner.


----------



## Keekeee

Just sent by my SA, lists of colors and leathers for this round SO


----------



## westcoastgal

Keekeee said:


> Just sent by my SA, lists of colors and leathers for this round SO
> View attachment 3824952


Thank you for posting!


----------



## mygoodies

Keekeee said:


> Just sent by my SA, lists of colors and leathers for this round SO
> View attachment 3824952



Thank u so much for sharing!! Hope to see info on colors for lining as well.


----------



## Serva1

Thank you Keekee for sharing [emoji173]️


----------



## bagidiotic

Keekeee said:


> Just sent by my SA, lists of colors and leathers for this round SO
> View attachment 3824952


You're  awesome


----------



## MsHermesAU

Keekeee said:


> Just sent by my SA, lists of colors and leathers for this round SO
> View attachment 3824952



Thank you so much for sharing this!!  Do you happen to know the lining and thread colours as well?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Keekeee said:


> Just sent by my SA, lists of colors and leathers for this round SO
> View attachment 3824952


Thank you! 

I see a color I'm dying to SO!  Finally some good pink options....Hoping I'm offered this semester


----------



## tramcaro

Keekeee said:


> Just sent by my SA, lists of colors and leathers for this round SO
> View attachment 3824952




I can only dream!!!  Some nice options this season.   thank you for posting!


----------



## mygoodies

Help PLEASE  

OK girls after seeing this seasons SO colors I'm already dreaming abt my next! 

Initially I was thinking abt K25 Chevre Black with bright lining (pinks/blues).
But now I see that BE is back on the list again plus it's Chevre!!! YAY!
So what should I ask for:
K25 Chevre Black or BE as main color? I just want a contrast lining. 

I'm open to any bright pink/blues for the lining. So that be easier to decide once I see the actual list of colors for the lining. 

So basically Do I go for the color or the leather this time? 
I did an SO for K25 Togo in RG/Jaipur last March (not here yet). Was hesitant to choose the Black Chevre but happy I decided to go for RG as it's not on the list anymore. Thinking I can get the Black Chevre with my next SO  but now the BE is making me doubt the Black [emoji28]

Anyone seen a BE Chevre? I would assume it's very bright in Chevre (brighter than Togo BE maybe?)
TIA [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## oohshinythings

Keekeee said:


> Just sent by my SA, lists of colors and leathers for this round SO
> View attachment 3824952



BLEU ELECTRIQUE CROC!!


----------



## westcoastgal

mygoodies said:


> Help PLEASE
> 
> OK girls after seeing this seasons SO colors I'm already dreaming abt my next!
> 
> Initially I was thinking abt K25 Chevre Black with bright lining (pinks/blues).
> But now I see that BE is back on the list again plus it's Chevre!!! YAY!
> So what should I ask for:
> K25 Chevre Black or BE as main color? I just want a contrast lining.
> 
> I'm open to any bright pink/blues for the lining. So that be easier to decide once I see the actual list of colors for the lining.
> 
> So basically Do I go for the color or the leather this time?
> I did an SO for K25 Togo in RG/Jaipur last March (not here yet). Was hesitant to choose the Black Chevre but happy I decided to go for RG as it's not on the list anymore. Thinking I can get the Black Chevre with my next SO  but now the BE is making me doubt the Black [emoji28]
> 
> Anyone seen a BE Chevre? I would assume it's very bright in Chevre (brighter than Togo BE maybe?)
> TIA [emoji253][emoji253]


I think things will become more clear once you see the interior colors. But I think you can always get black, so if you are dying for BE you might want to get it now (unless you can get a bag you want in Togo BE without a special order).


----------



## QuelleFromage

mygoodies said:


> Help PLEASE
> 
> OK girls after seeing this seasons SO colors I'm already dreaming abt my next!
> 
> Initially I was thinking abt K25 Chevre Black with bright lining (pinks/blues).
> But now I see that BE is back on the list again plus it's Chevre!!! YAY!
> So what should I ask for:
> K25 Chevre Black or BE as main color? I just want a contrast lining.
> 
> I'm open to any bright pink/blues for the lining. So that be easier to decide once I see the actual list of colors for the lining.
> 
> So basically Do I go for the color or the leather this time?
> I did an SO for K25 Togo in RG/Jaipur last March (not here yet). Was hesitant to choose the Black Chevre but happy I decided to go for RG as it's not on the list anymore. Thinking I can get the Black Chevre with my next SO  but now the BE is making me doubt the Black [emoji28]
> 
> Anyone seen a BE Chevre? I would assume it's very bright in Chevre (brighter than Togo BE maybe?)
> TIA [emoji253][emoji253]


I LOVE BE but a black chevre K25 with BE lining and contrast stitch? Be still my heart. I did K25 chevre Raisin with BE lining and stitch this spring, but f I didn't already have two black Kellys I would totally have done black with BE!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Emeraude croc is back....can anyone post their Emeraude items? I have gone off the deep end and considering ordering exotic this round (B30), but I prefer matte,  and Emeraude/Bordeaux, my favorites, are only avail in lisse. I'm worried that shiny Emeraude is "too much" and I should go for Prunoir or Malachite, or even BE (none of which I have ever seen in matte croc).

Also, does anyone know which bags/colors are available in croc vs. gator? I really do think they look different, even before you are close up to see follicles, etc.


----------



## hermesfreak

I'm super sad that Bamboo didn't make the list.  I turned in my smell issue b35 Togo Bamboo last year and got confirmation that it was one of the smell issue bags but was offered a clemence Bamboo replacement which I turned down.  Now I truly regret it.


----------



## westcoastgal

hermesfreak said:


> I'm super sad that Bamboo didn't make the list.  I turned in my smell issue b35 Togo Bamboo last year and got confirmation that it was one of the smell issue bags but was offered a clemence Bamboo replacement which I turned down.  Now I truly regret it.


I bet you will get another one. You made the best decision with info you had at the time.


----------



## Keekeee

Lining colors


----------



## Keekeee

And this is the complete lining list including the lining for exotic skins


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Keekeee said:


> Lining colors
> View attachment 3825888


 
Can I ask you something that is not very clear to me? Lining is only the inside part? I would love to do option 4 (bicolor one) and I don't know if lining is only the inside or the "second color" too.


----------



## Keekeee

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Can I ask you something that is not very clear to me? Lining is only the inside part? I would love to do option 4 (bicolor one) and I don't know if lining is only the inside or the "second color" too.



Lining is the inside color. I dont remember the SO options for Birkin or Kelly Retourne. My SA only gave me the options for Kelly Sellier, since thats what im going to SO. Sellier only has 3 options (since sellier has no piping) while Retourne has 4 options i think.





Hope that helps [emoji4]


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Keekeee said:


> Lining is the inside color. I dont remember the SO options for Birkin or Kelly Retourne. My SA only gave me the options for Kelly Sellier, since thats what im going to SO. Sellier only has 3 options (since sellier has no piping) while Retourne has 4 options i think.
> View attachment 3825931
> 
> View attachment 3825932
> 
> 
> Hope that helps [emoji4]



Thank you so much! You're so nice! Good luck with your so! 
I will do k25 or b25 bicolor... I'm still thinking about it... I'm considering rose azalee + another color... 
what are you going to do?


----------



## mygoodies

Keekeee said:


> Lining colors
> View attachment 3825888



THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH for sharing!! Now I can complete my next SO dream combo [emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> I LOVE BE but a black chevre K25 with BE lining and contrast stitch? Be still my heart. I did K25 chevre Raisin with BE lining and stitch this spring, but f I didn't already have two black Kellys I would totally have done black with BE!



MERCI dear[emoji253][emoji253] I'm leaning towards Black K25 Chevre atm  
So I think for the lining it'll be either BE, R Extreme or R Pourpre for me. 
Decisions decisions right [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Keekeee

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Thank you so much! You're so nice! Good luck with your so!
> I will do k25 or b25 bicolor... I'm still thinking about it... I'm considering rose azalee + another color...
> what are you going to do?



You're most welcome [emoji4]
Im gonna do bicolor K25 or K28 sellier, like you im also thinking on azalea with another color.. 
I've been screen capturing pics from IG.. too many options though.. i dont know which one to pick





Azalea-Etoupe





Azalea-Craie





Azalea-Griss Moutte



Or Azalea-Rouge Casaque. The bearn wallet on the pic is Rose Lipstick-Rouge Casaque. But Lipstick and Azalea are so similar.. so you pretty much get the idea..

Im leaning towards Azalea-Craie and Azalea-Casaque... but still cant decide..


----------



## DR2014

Keekeee said:


> Just sent by my SA, lists of colors and leathers for this round SO
> View attachment 3824952


I have a couple ignorant questions, if someone doesn't mind: how come box leather is not on the SO sheet?  Also, why is Rouge H not on there as a color option for any leather?  Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

Keekeee said:


> You're most welcome [emoji4]
> Im gonna do bicolor K25 or K28 sellier, like you im also thinking on azalea with another color..
> I've been screen capturing pics from IG.. too many options though.. i dont know which one to pick
> 
> View attachment 3825934
> 
> View attachment 3825936
> 
> Azalea-Etoupe
> 
> View attachment 3825937
> 
> View attachment 3825938
> 
> Azalea-Craie
> 
> View attachment 3825940
> 
> View attachment 3825941
> 
> Azalea-Griss Moutte
> 
> View attachment 3825939
> 
> Or Azalea-Rouge Casaque. The bearn wallet on the pic is Rose Lipstick-Rouge Casaque. But Lipstick and Azalea are so similar.. so you pretty much get the idea..
> 
> Im leaning towards Azalea-Craie and Azalea-Casaque... but still cant decide..



So excited for you!!! All options sound awesome to me. However maybe Azalea/Craie Would be more neutral and easier to match yr daily outfit? On the other hand Red is a neutral to me as well [emoji28]


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Keekeee said:


> You're most welcome [emoji4]
> Im gonna do bicolor K25 or K28 sellier, like you im also thinking on azalea with another color..
> I've been screen capturing pics from IG.. too many options though.. i dont know which one to pick
> 
> View attachment 3825934
> 
> View attachment 3825936
> 
> Azalea-Etoupe
> 
> View attachment 3825937
> 
> View attachment 3825938
> 
> Azalea-Craie
> 
> View attachment 3825940
> 
> View attachment 3825941
> 
> Azalea-Griss Moutte
> 
> View attachment 3825939
> 
> Or Azalea-Rouge Casaque. The bearn wallet on the pic is Rose Lipstick-Rouge Casaque. But Lipstick and Azalea are so similar.. so you pretty much get the idea..
> 
> Im leaning towards Azalea-Craie and Azalea-Casaque... but still cant decide..



WOW! Thank you! 
So many great option! I've been doing the same for months.. I really love: 
1) RA + Craie 
2) RA + Etain
3) RA + Jaune d'Or 
4) RA + Rouge Casaque 

We are considering so many similar options! I'm so excited about that! In my wild dreams my dream combo is rose azalee + rose extreme... but rose extreme is not available so.... maybe rouge casaque? 

Which hardware are you considering? I would love to do brushed phw.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

@Keekeee


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

mygoodies said:


> So excited for you!!! All options sound awesome to me. However maybe Azalea/Craie Would be more neutral and easier to match yr daily outfit? On the other hand Red is a neutral to me as well [emoji28]


Yes! 2 really amazing options!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

QuelleFromage said:


> Emeraude croc is back....can anyone post their Emeraude items? I have gone off the deep end and considering ordering exotic this round (B30), but I prefer matte,  and Emeraude/Bordeaux, my favorites, are only avail in lisse. I'm worried that shiny Emeraude is "too much" and I should go for Prunoir or Malachite, or even BE (none of which I have ever seen in matte croc).
> 
> Also, does anyone know which bags/colors are available in croc vs. gator? I really do think they look different, even before you are close up to see follicles, etc.



Emerald is the most amazing green ever!! I don't think it's too much.


----------



## Keekeee

DR2014 said:


> I have a couple ignorant questions, if someone doesn't mind: how come box leather is not on the SO sheet?  Also, why is Rouge H not on there as a color option for any leather?  Thanks!



Box leather hasnt been offered on SO for years.. its only available through push offer, from what i know even stores cant order it..

As for Rouge H, some colors come and go.. its up to Paris what colors they want to put on the SO list..  HTH


----------



## Keekeee

mygoodies said:


> So excited for you!!! All options sound awesome to me. However maybe Azalea/Craie Would be more neutral and easier to match yr daily outfit? On the other hand Red is a neutral to me as well [emoji28]



I knoooww.. i really cant decide! my decision keeps changing everyday [emoji28]


----------



## DR2014

Keekeee said:


> Box leather hasnt been offered on SO for years.. its only available through push offer, from what i know even stores cant order it..
> 
> As for Rouge H, some colors come and go.. its up to Paris what colors they want to put on the SO list..  HTH


Thank you so much.  My fantasy SO is going to have to change...


----------



## Keekeee

Brunette_Hermes said:


> WOW! Thank you!
> So many great option! I've been doing the same for months.. I really love:
> 1) RA + Craie
> 2) RA + Etain
> 3) RA + Jaune d'Or
> 4) RA + Rouge Casaque
> 
> We are considering so many similar options! I'm so excited about that! In my wild dreams my dream combo is rose azalee + rose extreme... but rose extreme is not available so.... maybe rouge casaque?
> 
> Which hardware are you considering? I would love to do brushed phw.



Thank you for the pics dear!
Its too bad Rose Extreme is only offered for lining.. azalea-rose extreme will be dreamy indeed!
My dream SO is Azalea-Confetti. The perfect barbie pink IMO. Sadly Confetti has been rested for a couple of years now.. 
i guess we have to settle with another color..


----------



## Keekeee

Any experience on brushed GHW on a kelly??
Does the hardware on the toggle and the D-ring become shiny from repeated contact with the metal flap and hook strap? 
Because that happened to my constance H Buckle. Its brushed gold and the scratched parts become shiny gold.. no longer brushed gold if that make sense..
Anyone can share their experiences?


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Keekeee said:


> Thank you for the pics dear!
> Its too bad Rose Extreme is only offered for lining.. azalea-rose extreme will be dreamy indeed!
> My dream SO is Azalea-Confetti. The perfect barbie pink IMO. Sadly Confetti has been rested for a couple of years now..
> i guess we have to settle with another color..



Azalea and confetti is amazing!! Really a dream combo! 


Keekeee said:


> Thank you for the pics dear!
> Its too bad Rose Extreme is only offered for lining.. azalea-rose extreme will be dreamy indeed!
> My dream SO is Azalea-Confetti. The perfect barbie pink IMO. Sadly Confetti has been rested for a couple of years now..
> i guess we have to settle with another color..



With patience everything will come...  So hopefully confetti will come back.


----------



## perthhermes

I just placed an SO for Kelly 50 in Blue electric and capucine with PHW in togo leather.  The boutique manager who organised this for me said it would take 1-2 years. But in the mean time, she organised a Kelly 40 in Cuivre and PHW for me.  Perfect timing for end of year holidays!


----------



## Serva1

perthhermes said:


> I just placed an SO for Kelly 50 in Blue electric and capucine with PHW in togo leather.  The boutique manager who organised this for me said it would take 1-2 years. But in the mean time, she organised a Kelly 40 in Cuivre and PHW for me.  Perfect timing for end of year holidays!



Congrats a K50 in BE will be a real eyecatcher!!!How nice that you were offered another bag while waiting for your SO.


----------



## perthhermes

Serva1 said:


> Congrats a K50 in BE will be a real eyecatcher!!!How nice that you were offered another bag while waiting for your SO.




Can't complain that's for sure!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Emerald is the most amazing green ever!! I don't think it's too much.


Thank you! I may just go for it


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

perthhermes said:


> I just placed an SO for Kelly 50 in Blue electric and capucine with PHW in togo leather.  The boutique manager who organised this for me said it would take 1-2 years. But in the mean time, she organised a Kelly 40 in Cuivre and PHW for me.  Perfect timing for end of year holidays!


Enjoying  such  gd treatment  from store


----------



## Pinayfrench

mygoodies said:


> Help PLEASE
> 
> OK girls after seeing this seasons SO colors I'm already dreaming abt my next!
> 
> Initially I was thinking abt K25 Chevre Black with bright lining (pinks/blues).
> But now I see that BE is back on the list again plus it's Chevre!!! YAY!
> So what should I ask for:
> K25 Chevre Black or BE as main color? I just want a contrast lining.
> 
> I'm open to any bright pink/blues for the lining. So that be easier to decide once I see the actual list of colors for the lining.
> 
> So basically Do I go for the color or the leather this time?
> I did an SO for K25 Togo in RG/Jaipur last March (not here yet). Was hesitant to choose the Black Chevre but happy I decided to go for RG as it's not on the list anymore. Thinking I can get the Black Chevre with my next SO  but now the BE is making me doubt the Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone seen a BE Chevre? I would assume it's very bright in Chevre (brighter than Togo BE maybe?)
> TIA



We are thinking of the same color and leather. I found this. Hope it helps


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you! I may just go for it



Agree!! Emerald is the most regal H Green. I'm not a fan of Greens but would definitely make an exception for Emerald exotic!!


----------



## mygoodies

Pinayfrench said:


> We are thinking of the same color and leather. I found this. Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3826127



Thank youuuu for this pic[emoji253][emoji253]
Wow BE in Chevre is really bright! That combo with the Pink is super pretty [emoji170][emoji175][emoji170][emoji175]


----------



## westcoastgal

May I have members weigh in on something I'm considering? Black Togo with rose azalee lining, GHW, B30. I'm not sure if black would overwhelm this particular pink since it's not a hot pink and I know the pink will be visible if the bag is open. I'm wondering if rose azalee doesn't match well with black togo. Also the other pink linings I'm not as crazy about, but maybe they would look better as a lining? Thanks everyone!


----------



## westcoastgal

mygoodies said:


> Agree!! Emerald is the most regal H Green. I'm not a fan of Greens but would definitely make an exception for Emerald exotic!!


I think jewel tones are classic. These bags do not look too shiny to me at all.


----------



## westcoastgal

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Azalea and confetti is amazing!! Really a dream combo!
> 
> 
> With patience everything will come...  So hopefully confetti will come back.


I love confetti and rose azalee and 5P pink. 
If those colors come in chèvre later on down the road, I will create some pink madness!


----------



## westcoastgal

perthhermes said:


> Can't complain that's for sure!


These colors are beautiful together.


----------



## ayc

QuelleFromage said:


> I LOVE BE but a black chevre K25 with BE lining and contrast stitch? Be still my heart. I did K25 chevre Raisin with BE lining and stitch this spring, but f I didn't already have two black Kellys I would totally have done black with BE!


I love the uniqueness of Raisin color --do you think it is darker on chevre leather compare to regular leathers? TIA


----------



## Keekeee

westcoastgal said:


> May I have members weigh in on something I'm considering? Black Togo with rose azalee lining, GHW, B30. I'm not sure if black would overwhelm this particular pink since it's not a hot pink and I know the pink will be visible if the bag is open. I'm wondering if rose azalee doesn't match well with black togo. Also the other pink linings I'm not as crazy about, but maybe they would look better as a lining? Thanks everyone!



I think Black with azalea interior will be stunning! This is the exact color combo im going to order on my next SO, praying Azalea will still be around..

The bag on this pic is Plomb with Rose Lipstick lining. Love it! 

Pic credit: wjenga from IG


----------



## westcoastgal

Keekeee said:


> I think Black with azalea interior will be stunning! This is the exact color combo im going to order on my next SO, praying Azalea will still be around..
> 
> The bag on this pic is Plomb with Rose Lipstick lining. Love it!
> 
> Pic credit: wjenga from IG
> View attachment 3826224
> 
> View attachment 3826225
> View attachment 3826226


Thank you for this great pic! I've been looking around at pics too to try and figure it out. I was thinking rose lipstick was just enough darker that it would look better with black than RA, but I think you are right. RA and black will look great!  I'm excited you will do that next time too. Hope RA stays around too!


----------



## suziez

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Emerald is the most amazing green ever!! I don't think it's too much.


this is just friggin amazing........almost bettter than black....hmmmmm


----------



## suziez

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you! I may just go for it


I think it will be the most gorgeous bag ever...seriously.....i am now thinking of this myself.... what hardware?


----------



## Pinayfrench

Keekeee said:


> Just sent by my SA, lists of colors and leathers for this round SO
> View attachment 3824952


Thank you for sharing. I am from France and still waiting from my SA in Paris the color selection. I suppose this is the same than what you posted.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Keekeee said:


> Lining is the inside color. I dont remember the SO options for Birkin or Kelly Retourne. My SA only gave me the options for Kelly Sellier, since thats what im going to SO. Sellier only has 3 options (since sellier has no piping) while Retourne has 4 options i think.
> View attachment 3825931
> 
> View attachment 3825932
> 
> 
> Hope that helps


Good luck on you


Keekeee said:


> Box leather hasnt been offered on SO for years.. its only available through push offer, from what i know even stores cant order it..
> 
> As for Rouge H, some colors come and go.. its up to Paris what colors they want to put on the SO list..  HTH


Just want to know what is push Order?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

Pinayfrench said:


> Just want to know what is push Order?


Please do a search - Push Offer.


----------



## QuelleFromage

suziez said:


> I think it will be the most gorgeous bag ever...seriously.....i am now thinking of this myself.... what hardware?


I'm thinking palladium. Maybe brushed. All my SOs are brushed palladium, but they are all Kellys. I can't believe Emeraude and Bordeaux are both here...we can be bag twins


----------



## QuelleFromage

ayc said:


> I love the uniqueness of Raisin color --do you think it is darker on chevre leather compare to regular leathers? TIA


Most raisin chèvre I have seen is jewel-toned, but raisin varies a lot from dye lot to dye lot. I'm hoping for a bag that's definitively purple, not brown, but not super bright. I wish now that I had ordered GHW as I have a trio of Kellys with BPHW.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

westcoastgal said:


> I love confetti and rose azalee and 5P pink.
> If those colors come in chèvre later on down the road, I will create some pink madness!


Yes, me too! Pink is my fav color, so...


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Keekeee said:


> I think Black with azalea interior will be stunning! This is the exact color combo im going to order on my next SO, praying Azalea will still be around..
> 
> The bag on this pic is Plomb with Rose Lipstick lining. Love it!
> 
> Pic credit: wjenga from IG
> View attachment 3826224
> 
> View attachment 3826225
> View attachment 3826226


Wow! Stunning!


----------



## flower_power

Thanks for sharing the Charts.
So many options to consider this SO season !
Not sure if to go Rose Azalea before it's rested - but would prefer chèvre bag than epsom - this is the down side of RA for me 
Or chèvre in Rose Pourpre 
Or a "jewel" croc - like Rose S, BE or Emerald 
And still want black chèvre but that seems to "always be around"
So hard to decide !


----------



## SpicyTuna13

So many great colors in a variety of leathers this round. Very exciting! I had forgone the last round since I couldn't figure out what I wanted up to the last minute, so I've spent the interim dreaming of color combos so I could be more prepared this fall. My first choice was a bamboo B25, but alas, no bamboo this round. Of course, it was offered last round but I could not decide in time. Darn it. That's just life I guess.

So, I just put in the order for my SO -- K32 Retourne Gris Asphalt Togo with Toundre Stitching, Rouge H intererior, and BGHW. The long wait officially begins....

Good luck to everyone -- with so many choices can be so difficult!


----------



## LadyCupid

Keekeee said:


> I knoooww.. i really cant decide! my decision keeps changing everyday [emoji28]


Hi Keekeee
Thank you for sharing the SO infos. Can I ask if there is an option for lizard perhaps for this round?


----------



## Pinayfrench

I have a pending SO from March, did not arrived yet. And now Blue Electric has been offered again. Thinking of B30 In chevre. For the lining, considering a shade of Pink since there a lot of choices. Considering rose azalea or rose Poupre .  Any other color suggestions? Cannot decide


----------



## westcoastgal

Pinayfrench said:


> I have a pending SO from March, did not arrived yet. And now Blue Electric has been offered again. Thinking of B30 In chevre. For the lining, considering a shade of Pink since there a lot of choices. Considering rose azalea or rose Poupre .  Any other color suggestions? Cannot decide


Maybe rose extreme? Too bright? Guess it depends on how bright you want the lining. But I think Rose Jaipur would look really good with BE.


----------



## Pinayfrench

westcoastgal said:


> Maybe rose extreme? Too bright? Guess it depends on how bright you want the lining. But I think Rose Jaipur would look really good with BE.



Thank you. Your suggestion looks nice. Blue electric and rose Jaipur


----------



## megt10

Chenah said:


> Congratulation! It's so beautiful! You will look fabulous with it.


Thanks so much.


----------



## QuelleFromage

SpicyTuna13 said:


> So many great colors in a variety of leathers this round. Very exciting! I had forgone the last round since I couldn't figure out what I wanted up to the last minute, so I've spent the interim dreaming of color combos so I could be more prepared this fall. My first choice was a bamboo B25, but alas, no bamboo this round. Of course, it was offered last round but I could not decide in time. Darn it. That's just life I guess.
> 
> So, I just put in the order for my SO -- K32 Retourne Gris Asphalt Togo with Toundre Stitching, Rouge H intererior, and BGHW. The long wait officially begins....
> 
> Good luck to everyone -- with so many choices can be so difficult!


Wow! You got Rouge H interior accepted. Congrats!


----------



## replayii

I need your help, ladies.

My friend got offered an opportunity to place a SO this season, she generously passed it on to me as she doesn't really like bi color bags.
I saw the color availability sheet posted by another member so I'm starting to think what I can make.

I really want something in anemone since I missed it when it came out in 2014. But I don't know what color to choose to go with anemone. There are a few options on my mind, please help me choose and I'd be open to other color combinations, except yellow and green.

Currently I'm thinking the following:

1. Anemone + grey (gris mouette or etain)
2. Anemone + pink (rose azalea or rose pourpre)
3. Anemone + blue (blue electric or blue nuit)

Please help me choose! And it will be a birkin 30.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tramcaro

replayii said:


> I need your help, ladies.
> 
> My friend got offered an opportunity to place a SO this season, she generously passed it on to me as she doesn't really like bi color bags.
> I saw the color availability sheet posted by another member so I'm starting to think what I can make.
> 
> I really want something in anemone since I missed it when it came out in 2014. But I don't know what color to choose to go with anemone. There are a few options on my mind, please help me choose and I'd be open to other color combinations, except yellow and green.
> 
> Currently I'm thinking the following:
> 
> 1. Anemone + grey (gris mouette or etain)
> 2. Anemone + pink (rose azalea or rose pourpre)
> 3. Anemone + blue (blue electric or blue nuit)
> 
> Please help me choose! And it will be a birkin 30.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



1 or 3 will be awesome!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

replayii said:


> I need your help, ladies.
> 
> My friend got offered an opportunity to place a SO this season, she generously passed it on to me as she doesn't really like bi color bags.
> I saw the color availability sheet posted by another member so I'm starting to think what I can make.
> 
> I really want something in anemone since I missed it when it came out in 2014. But I don't know what color to choose to go with anemone. There are a few options on my mind, please help me choose and I'd be open to other color combinations, except yellow and green.
> 
> Currently I'm thinking the following:
> 
> 1. Anemone + grey (gris mouette or etain)
> 2. Anemone + pink (rose azalea or rose pourpre)
> 3. Anemone + blue (blue electric or blue nuit)
> 
> Please help me choose! And it will be a birkin 30.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Are you doing contrasting lining only, contrast stitch, or external bicolor? Anemone and BE are both gorgeous but I'd only do it as outside & lining - neither color needs competition


----------



## replayii

QuelleFromage said:


> Are you doing contrasting lining only, contrast stitch, or external bicolor? Anemone and BE are both gorgeous but I'd only do it as outside & lining - neither color needs competition



I'm doing external bicolor


----------



## bagidiotic

replayii said:


> I need your help, ladies.
> 
> My friend got offered an opportunity to place a SO this season, she generously passed it on to me as she doesn't really like bi color bags.
> I saw the color availability sheet posted by another member so I'm starting to think what I can make.
> 
> I really want something in anemone since I missed it when it came out in 2014. But I don't know what color to choose to go with anemone. There are a few options on my mind, please help me choose and I'd be open to other color combinations, except yellow and green.
> 
> Currently I'm thinking the following:
> 
> 1. Anemone + grey (gris mouette or etain)
> 2. Anemone + pink (rose azalea or rose pourpre)
> 3. Anemone + blue (blue electric or blue nuit)
> 
> Please help me choose! And it will be a birkin 30.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Nos 2 pourpre  with anemone  pipping 
2nd
Nos  3 anemone  with be  pipping


----------



## replayii

bagidiotic said:


> Nos 2 pourpre  with anemone  pipping
> 2nd
> Nos  3 anemone  with be  pipping



Thank you


----------



## suziez

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm thinking palladium. Maybe brushed. All my SOs are brushed palladium, but they are all Kellys. I can't believe Emeraude and Bordeaux are both here...we can be bag twins


I spoke to my sa today, she's has been trying to get me over to the green side for awhile now, she was very surprised that i have  officially crossed over.. She also suggested blue - she likes jewel tones...It's a huge decision ......I agree with you on the palladium as well.  My sa said to be prepared to wait.....


----------



## Keekeee

yodaling1 said:


> Hi Keekeee
> Thank you for sharing the SO infos. Can I ask if there is an option for lizard perhaps for this round?



I dont think so dear.. at least not in my store..


----------



## nyc2182

Does anyone have any experience with Evercolor leather? I'm considering this for my SO B25. Will it hold its structure long term like Togo or will it develop some slouch? How does this compare to Chevre? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Keekeee

nyc2182 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Evercolor leather? I'm considering this for my SO B25. Will it hold its structure long term like Togo or will it develop some slouch? How does this compare to Chevre? Thanks in advance!



I love this leather. I have 2 evercolor bags, K28 etain and K28 blue hydra. They're standing straight without stuffing. I find the leather stiffer than the thinner togos produced starting Q stamp. And its not as delicate as people think and yes.. i believe it'll hold its shape well in long term, especially in small size bag. Overtime it'll also gain patina similar to swift. Im a huge evercolor lover!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

nyc2182 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Evercolor leather? I'm considering this for my SO B25. Will it hold its structure long term like Togo or will it develop some slouch? How does this compare to Chevre? Thanks in advance!


You should do a search, there is a thread about evercolour.


----------



## babybaby2011

replayii said:


> I need your help, ladies.
> 
> My friend got offered an opportunity to place a SO this season, she generously passed it on to me as she doesn't really like bi color bags.
> I saw the color availability sheet posted by another member so I'm starting to think what I can make.
> 
> I really want something in anemone since I missed it when it came out in 2014. But I don't know what color to choose to go with anemone. There are a few options on my mind, please help me choose and I'd be open to other color combinations, except yellow and green.
> 
> Currently I'm thinking the following:
> 
> 1. Anemone + grey (gris mouette or etain)
> 2. Anemone + pink (rose azalea or rose pourpre)
> 3. Anemone + blue (blue electric or blue nuit)
> 
> Please help me choose! And it will be a birkin 30.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I vote no.1


----------



## ShyShy

I have not been into purple in the past but would like to venture into purple.  At current there is anemone or rose pourpre... I am not so sure about gris agate in ostrich.  I won't be able to make it into the store anytime soon to look at swatches.  Which purple would be more wearable?  I am thinking anemone would be lovely with BGHW and azalea lining (& perhaps azalea contrast stitching).  My store tells me rose pourpre is more interesting and quite a lovely purplish pink.  I'd imagine such a colour would look fabulous with BGHW as well, but what lining?  I was told azalea would look lost as lining for pourpre.... if so what would you choose?  Gris asphalt?  Should I just get anemone now and wait for ostrich in rose pourpre for the next SO season, if that ever gets offered?  Podium orders seem to be only PHW.  Ugh, going in circles.  Oh and if I got anemone, it would likely be k28.  If I go rose pourpre, I'd likely go B30 because I have rose shocking chèvre k28 GHW already and I feel it might be too similar.  I usually prefer kelly over birkins because of the strap option it gives me.  Apologies if I sound like I am all over the place.


----------



## Meta

Whether anemone or rose pourpre is more wearable depends on what you have in your wardrobe. 

Linings that likely will work with with Pourpre:
Beton
Craie
Gris Perle
Gris Mouette
Gris Asphalte
Etain
Bleu Indigo
Bleu Nuit

That said, I always like to remind others that interiors are no longer cleaned when sent to spa, so that's food for thought if you don't use an insert/liner or small pouches to organize your items inside your bag.

Also, here's a good comparison between Rose Shocking and Rose Pourpre that @hopiko kindly shared to help you determine if they're too similar.

Hope this helps somewhat and good luck deciding.


----------



## ShyShy

weN84 said:


> Whether anemone or rose pourpre is more wearable depends on what you have in your wardrobe.
> 
> Linings that likely will work with with Pourpre:
> Beton
> Craie
> Gris Perle
> Gris Mouette
> Gris Asphalte
> Etain
> Bleu Indigo
> Bleu Nuit
> 
> That said, I always like to remind others that interiors are no longer cleaned when sent to spa, so that's food for thought if you don't use an insert/liner or small pouches to organize your items inside your bag.
> 
> Also, here's a good comparison between Rose Shocking and Rose Pourpre that @hopiko kindly shared to help you determine if they're too similar.
> 
> Hope this helps somewhat and good luck deciding.


Thanks weN84.  I guess my wardrobe is pretty boring.  Usually consists of black, creams, navy, denim, etc.  I have a fair few H pinks and reds already and they serve as a nice pop of colour to my neutral outfits.  I used to love the classic golds and etoupe but I hardly reach for them anymore since I find H colour more mesmerising with time.  
I never use any inserts for my bags but I am fine with that.  I guess I rotate my bags enough to not overly damage the insides.  You are so thoughtful to be so detailed in your reply!  
Thanks for the link to hopiko's pics.  I have seen them before and whilst K28 is always my preferred size and style, a chèvre RP K28 with BGHW would be too similar to my chèvre RShocking K28 GHW I think.  I also much prefer pourpre in ostrich but my store only has it in PHW, which I am not so keen on.  Hmmm...


----------



## scndlslv

Although I love anemone and rose poupre, and want both in my collection, I think raisin would be more versatile.


----------



## eternallove4bag

weN84 said:


> Whether anemone or rose pourpre is more wearable depends on what you have in your wardrobe.
> 
> Linings that likely will work with with Pourpre:
> Beton
> Craie
> Gris Perle
> Gris Mouette
> Gris Asphalte
> Etain
> Bleu Indigo
> Bleu Nuit
> 
> That said, I always like to remind others that interiors are no longer cleaned when sent to spa, so that's food for thought if you don't use an insert/liner or small pouches to organize your items inside your bag.
> 
> Also, here's a good comparison between Rose Shocking and Rose Pourpre that @hopiko kindly shared to help you determine if they're too similar.
> 
> Hope this helps somewhat and good luck deciding.



More and more I am loving the idea of etain with Pourpre!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## EmileH

10 months!!! I just got the email from FSH [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Nahreen

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 10 months!!! I just got the email from FSH [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



How exciting Pocketbook. Looking forward to seeing what you ordered.


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 10 months!!! I just got the email from FSH [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Congratulations! Did you order it in November 2016? Do you mind me asking what you ordered? (I ask because I placed a special order in December 2016 that I'm waiting for)


----------



## EmileH

Thank you! It's a birkin 30


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 10 months!!! I just got the email from FSH [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Yay! Soooo happy for you! Many congrats!


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay! Soooo happy for you! Many congrats!



Thank you so much dear. [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## replayii

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 10 months!!! I just got the email from FSH [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Please do a reveal! Excited to hear about it.


----------



## mygoodies

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 10 months!!! I just got the email from FSH [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Wooohoooo 10 months! Not bad at all!!!! Can't wait to seeeee!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! It's a birkin 30



Specs?


----------



## EmileH

Thanks everyone. I'm deciding now whether to pop over to get it or wait for my birthday trip in two months (but wire the funds now). I do not want to disclose the soecs until I have it in my hot little hands. It is a birkin. And not chèvre. I know everyone is anxious to receive chèvre sellier Kelly's lately.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Hi. Is somebody here has the bag versions for SO. Not so familiar yet. Thanks


----------



## perthhermes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm deciding now whether to pop over to get it or wait for my birthday trip in two months (but wire the funds now). I do not want to disclose the soecs until I have it in my hot little hands. It is a birkin. And not chèvre. I know everyone is anxious to receive chèvre sellier Kelly's lately.



Whats wrong with popping over now, picking it up .... and then going again in two months...to get another?! Thats what my girl does all the time! lol
Why wait and defer your enjoyment?  I say go now!


----------



## EmileH

perthhermes said:


> Whats wrong with popping over now, picking it up .... and then going again in two months...to get another?! Thats what my girl does all the time! lol
> Why wait and defer your enjoyment?  I say go now!



This is the last bag on my wish list for now. I'm happy with my collection.


----------



## perthhermes

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the last bag on my wish list for now. I'm happy with my collection.



First of, I forgot to say congrats! You must be so happy! 
I still think you should enjoy it now. lol
And still enjoy a birthday trip in 2 months!


----------



## EmileH

perthhermes said:


> First of, I forgot to say congrats! You must be so happy!
> I still think you should enjoy it now. lol
> And still enjoy a birthday trip in 2 months!



Well thank you. I'll post when I get it.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sparklyprincess

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 10 months!!! I just got the email from FSH [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Congratulations!!


----------



## ayc

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 10 months!!! I just got the email from FSH [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


Yay! congrats!! specs?  pics when you get it.


----------



## allure244

Pinayfrench said:


> Hi. Is somebody here has the bag versions for SO. Not so familiar yet. Thanks






Is this what you are referring to? I saved it from another tpf member's post.


----------



## westcoastgal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm deciding now whether to pop over to get it or wait for my birthday trip in two months (but wire the funds now). I do not want to disclose the soecs until I have it in my hot little hands. It is a birkin. And not chèvre. I know everyone is anxious to receive chèvre sellier Kelly's lately.


Enjoy when you get it! Glad it's arrived.


----------



## suziez

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 10 months!!! I just got the email from FSH [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


That is terrific.  I placed mine in April, so, if I am lucky like you, I am half way through the waiting period....


----------



## amorris

replayii said:


> I need your help, ladies.
> 
> My friend got offered an opportunity to place a SO this season, she generously passed it on to me as she doesn't really like bi color bags.
> I saw the color availability sheet posted by another member so I'm starting to think what I can make.
> 
> I really want something in anemone since I missed it when it came out in 2014. But I don't know what color to choose to go with anemone. There are a few options on my mind, please help me choose and I'd be open to other color combinations, except yellow and green.
> 
> Currently I'm thinking the following:
> 
> 1. Anemone + grey (gris mouette or etain)
> 2. Anemone + pink (rose azalea or rose pourpre)
> 3. Anemone + blue (blue electric or blue nuit)
> 
> Please help me choose! And it will be a birkin 30.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Coming from an Anemone fan,

I'd go with either:
1. Anemone + Gris M (just look at @hopiko 's previous posts on here, its TDF!!)
2. Purple and pink can never go wrong TBH so either RA or RP will look gorgeous. 

I am still waiting for my SO (Anemone + Blue Paon) and now I'm thinking of doing another Anemone SO with RP lining. It's too bad RA/RP was not offered when I placed my SO.

Let us know which combo you end up picking.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm deciding now whether to pop over to get it or wait for my birthday trip in two months (but wire the funds now). I do not want to disclose the soecs until I have it in my hot little hands. It is a birkin. And not chèvre. I know everyone is anxious to receive chèvre sellier Kelly's lately.


Congratulations!!!


----------



## EmileH

tabbi001 said:


> Congratulations!!!



Thank you Tabbi. I saw your post on the other thread. I know what you mean. Something in croc is on my someday list bur not something i am ready for now. Stay strong and do what is right for you.


----------



## ShyShy

scndlslv said:


> Although I love anemone and rose poupre, and want both in my collection, I think raisin would be more versatile.


Thanks scndlslv.  I have decided I'd go with k28 anemone exterior and azalea interior.


----------



## scndlslv

ShyShy said:


> Thanks scndlslv.  I have decided I'd go with k28 anemone exterior and azalea interior.


Sounds gorgeous.


----------



## tabbi001

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you Tabbi. I saw your post on the other thread. I know what you mean. Something in croc is on my someday list bur not something i am ready for now. Stay strong and do what is right for you.


Thank you! Cheers to a croc in the future! And more SO's for you


----------



## replayii

amorris said:


> Coming from an Anemone fan,
> 
> I'd go with either:
> 1. Anemone + Gris M (just look at @hopiko 's previous posts on here, its TDF!!)
> 2. Purple and pink can never go wrong TBH so either RA or RP will look gorgeous.
> 
> I am still waiting for my SO (Anemone + Blue Paon) and now I'm thinking of doing another Anemone SO with RP lining. It's too bad RA/RP was not offered when I placed my SO.
> 
> Let us know which combo you end up picking.



Thanks Amorris, I have pretty much decided to go with anemone with RP. RP is kind of purple ish, so hopefully it will go nicely with Anemone.


----------



## mp4

I wish RP was available when I SO'd raisin for the third time.  My first raisin SO was with tosca and it was my favorite bag ever!  I think raisin/RA will make a lovely combination.


----------



## Pinayfrench

allure244 said:


> View attachment 3832617
> 
> 
> Is this what you are referring to? I saved it from another tpf member's post.


Yes. Thanks a lot


----------



## Pinayfrench

Anybody here had an SO for Blue Electric? Any color suggestion for the 2nd color?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

Pinayfrench said:


> Anybody here had an SO for Blue Electric? Any color suggestion for the 2nd color?



I haven’t but BE will go so well w so many colors. What version are u going for?
How abt: Rose Extreme, think the raspberry red would look so pretty w BE!
Also the following colors would be pretty too:
Gris Mouett
Moutarde (would be nice pop as lining but maybe too much for side flaps)
R Casaque
R Grenat


----------



## Kkho

Pinayfrench said:


> Anybody here had an SO for Blue Electric? Any color suggestion for the 2nd color?





Here's my first ever SO, BE with Gris mouette sellier k28 with brushed ghw. Hope this is helpful.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3834554
> 
> Here's my first ever SO, BE with Gris mouette sellier k28 with brushed ghw. Hope this is helpful.



She is gorgeous [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pinayfrench said:


> Anybody here had an SO for Blue Electric? Any color suggestion for the 2nd color?


I did Raisin. But I think it depends a lot on leather and what combination you are doing. BE to me is so saturated (and special) that you don't want to fight with it.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3834554
> 
> Here's my first ever SO, BE with Gris mouette sellier k28 with brushed ghw. Hope this is helpful.


Wow. Beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pinayfrench

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3834554
> 
> Here's my first ever SO, BE with Gris mouette sellier k28 with brushed ghw. Hope this is helpful.


How long did it take?


----------



## mimi 123

Here is my first SO. BE w Jaune d'Or B30 Togo w brushed ghw. I did the simplest version since BE is a strong color already. And it accidentally looks very Berkeley, blue with California gold.  I submitted the order last Oct, received in Aug, 10 months waiting, like having a baby.


----------



## Pinayfrench

mimi 123 said:


> Here is my first SO. BE w Jaune d'Or B30 Togo w brushed ghw. I did the simplest version since BE is a strong color already. And it accidentally looks very Berkeley, blue with California gold.  I submitted the order last Oct, received in Aug, 10 months waiting, like having a baby.


Oh. That's nice also. Thank you


----------



## rania1981

I did a so with blue electric/blue nuit combo. Be wasn't available in Chèvre last round else I would definitely pick Be/blue sapphire Chèvre otherwise. Good luck and let us know what you decide!


Pinayfrench said:


> Anybody here had an SO for Blue Electric? Any color suggestion for the 2nd color?


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

rania1981 said:


> I did a so with blue electric/blue nuit combo. Be wasn't available in Chèvre last round else I would definitely pick Be/blue sapphire Chèvre otherwise. Good luck and let us know what you decide!



I was able to do a blue electric/ blue sapphire in Dec 2016. Hopefully it will still come.


----------



## Kkho

Pinayfrench said:


> How long did it take?


14 months. Placed it last April 2016, got the phone call june this year.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kkho said:


> View attachment 3834554
> 
> Here's my first ever SO, BE with Gris mouette sellier k28 with brushed ghw. Hope this is helpful.


Very Beautiful SO


----------



## amorris

mp4 said:


> I wish RP was available when I SO'd raisin for the third time.  My first raisin SO was with tosca and it was my favorite bag ever!  I think raisin/RA will make a lovely combination.



Your Raisin SO's sounds amazing, I would love to see pics of them varieties!!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Has anyone who's ordered a Kelly in October-December 2016 received it? I've seen a couple of people who seem to have received Birkins from that time period... thank you!


----------



## ShyShy

ladyfarquaad said:


> Has anyone who's ordered a Kelly in October-December 2016 received it? I've seen a couple of people who seem to have received Birkins from that time period... thank you!


Mine was placed in oct 2015 and it still hasn't arrived.  It was just a retourne chèvre k28, not even a sellier!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ShyShy

ladyfarquaad said:


> Has anyone who's ordered a Kelly in October-December 2016 received it? I've seen a couple of people who seem to have received Birkins from that time period... thank you!


Forgot to add, my previous chèvre k28, also retourne, took 2.5 years to arrive.  Whereas my B30 before that took just 5 months!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

ShyShy said:


> Mine was placed in oct 2015 and it still hasn't arrived.  It was just a retourne chèvre k28, not even a sellier!



Oh no!! That wait sounds excruciating [emoji22] mine is a retourne as well, Epsom though! 

Fingers crossed we both get our bags soon!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

ShyShy said:


> Forgot to add, my previous chèvre k28, also retourne, took 2.5 years to arrive.  Whereas my B30 before that took just 5 months!



This is my first special order so I'm super excited about it - it's not even been ten months yet and I already can't wait! 

Your experiences don't seem to bode well for me though.. 

Wondering if this is a Kelly issue or a chèvre issue?


----------



## ShyShy

ladyfarquaad said:


> This is my first special order so I'm super excited about it - it's not even been ten months yet and I already can't wait!
> 
> Your experiences don't seem to bode well for me though..
> 
> Wondering if this is a Kelly issue or a chèvre issue?


The wait varies.  I remember years ago the SA said 6months but realistically they said the wait could be months to years and no one really knows.  Judging from the recent reveals it seems as if Kelly takes longer.  Having said that, Kelly in general has been harder to come by than a birkin.


----------



## ladyfarquaad

ShyShy said:


> The wait varies.  I remember years ago the SA said 6months but realistically they said the wait could be months to years and no one really knows.  Judging from the recent reveals it seems as if Kelly takes longer.  Having said that, Kelly in general has been harder to come by than a birkin.



That makes sense - my SA told me six months as well, but based on my reading on the forum I knew that wasn't likely so I didn't get my hopes up for that. I'm really hoping it will be less than a year, though that doesn't seem likely either now  

The Kelly does seem to be taking longer, but hopefully it will be worth the wait - almost wishing I'd just ordered a birkin now!


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> This is the last bag on my wish list for now. I'm happy with my collection.



Dear PbP so happy for you! Great news and actually sharing your feelings about being happy with my collection when my SO arrives, hopefully at the end of this year. I think you will have a wonderful time, visiting FSH and enjoying your beloved Paris. The Bag will wait for you to arrive [emoji3]


----------



## EmileH

Serva1 said:


> Dear PbP so happy for you! Great news and actually sharing your feelings about being happy with my collection when my SO arrives, hopefully at the end of this year. I think you will have a wonderful time, visiting FSH and enjoying your beloved Paris. The Bag will wait for you to arrive [emoji3]



Thank you! Maybe your bag will arrive when I retrieve mine. [emoji2] I'm so thrilled to have this last bag. I want to enjoy the experience. I have a someday wishlist: barenia, croc but for now I am happy and it's nice to have things to think of in the future. Getting an Hermes bag should always be a special feeling to savor and enjoy.


----------



## Txoceangirl

ladyfarquaad said:


> Has anyone who's ordered a Kelly in October-December 2016 received it? I've seen a couple of people who seem to have received Birkins from that time period... thank you!


No, not yet. Mine is a K28 Togo retourne.

My K28 chèvre retourne SO from Nov '15 arrived last month. She took 18+ months. 

Waiting is difficult...hang in there.


----------



## Gina123

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! It's a birkin 30



Pocketbook Pup - many congrats!!! Look forward to seeing your reveal! [emoji322]


----------



## EmileH

Gina123 said:


> Pocketbook Pup - many congrats!!! Look forward to seeing your reveal! [emoji322]



Thank you so much. I'm sure yours will be ready soon too.


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Txoceangirl said:


> No, not yet. Mine is a K28 Togo retourne.
> 
> My K28 chèvre retourne SO from Nov '15 arrived last month. She took 18+ months.
> 
> Waiting is difficult...hang in there.



Thank you for your reply and the encouragement! 

The wait feels sooo long already - and what makes it worse is the fact that I've passed up on a couple of other bag offers in the last month or so because I feel compelled to conserve my bag budget in case my SO shows up unexpectedly!


----------



## boboxu

ladyfarquaad said:


> That makes sense - my SA told me six months as well, but based on my reading on the forum I knew that wasn't likely so I didn't get my hopes up for that. I'm really hoping it will be less than a year, though that doesn't seem likely either now
> 
> The Kelly does seem to be taking longer, but hopefully it will be worth the wait - almost wishing I'd just ordered a birkin now!


I have a SO Kelly and it's been 18 months but still no where to be found, up to the point I just stopped thinking about it and whenever it's there it's there. Maybe when I least expect it will show up. In the other hand, my Bs SO both came within 7 months each. 
And this season I placed another one (Birkin) and hopefully it arrives within the time frame others did


----------



## ladyfarquaad

boboxu said:


> I have a SO Kelly and it's been 18 months but still no where to be found, up to the point I just stopped thinking about it and whenever it's there it's there. Maybe when I least expect it will show up. In the other hand, my Bs SO both came within 7 months each.
> And this season I placed another one (Birkin) and hopefully it arrives within the time frame others did



That's probably good advice - I'm going to try to stop thinking about it as well, though it's definitely hard  

7 months sounds like a dream (seriously wishing I'd ordered a birkin now...) 

I hope you're enjoying your SO birkins and that your new one also reaches you soon


----------



## mygoodies

ShyShy said:


> Forgot to add, my previous chèvre k28, also retourne, took 2.5 years to arrive.  Whereas my B30 before that took just 5 months!



WOW My goodness! I better place the Chevre SO asap then!


----------



## hopiko

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! It's a birkin 30


Congrats!  Can't wait for the grand reveal (and any other goodies you might pick up!!!)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## EmileH

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  Can't wait for the grand reveal (and any other goodies you might pick up!!!)



Thank you! I already have a coat, shoes and belt on hold. [emoji6]


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! Maybe your bag will arrive when I retrieve mine. [emoji2] I'm so thrilled to have this last bag. I want to enjoy the experience. I have a someday wishlist: barenia, croc but for now I am happy and it's nice to have things to think of in the future. Getting an Hermes bag should always be a special feeling to savor and enjoy.



Well said, couldn't agree with you more [emoji3]


----------



## amorris

ladyfarquaad said:


> That's probably good advice - I'm going to try to stop thinking about it as well, though it's definitely hard
> 
> 7 months sounds like a dream (seriously wishing I'd ordered a birkin now...)
> 
> I hope you're enjoying your SO birkins and that your new one also reaches you soon



I placed my SO last October for a B30 and it hasn't arrived as well. My SA said at the time that Birkins usually comes within 6-8 months and Kellys are longer 1-2 years. So I am actually the opposite, I wished I'd ordered a Kelly instead  since I've been waiting for almost a year now! But I'm sure the wait will be worth it. Also, time passes really quickly when you don't think about it!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

amorris said:


> I placed my SO last October for a B30 and it hasn't arrived as well. My SA said at the time that Birkins usually comes within 6-8 months and Kellys are longer 1-2 years. So I am actually the opposite, I wished I'd ordered a Kelly instead  since I've been waiting for almost a year now! But I'm sure the wait will be worth it. Also, time passes really quickly when you don't think about it!



I hope yours comes soon! I remember reading somewhere that a couple of people who ordered B's at around the same time as you have received them now! 

You're right, the wait will be worth it.. I've had my heart set on this Kelly so I'm sure I'll love it when it comes... whenever that may be!!


----------



## ichimatsu

I've been lurking here for quite some time and drooling over all these nice bags... and now I was offered a SO  It's the first time so I'm having trouble deciding. 
I'm thinking of a Birkin in Rouge Grenat (I love this color!) in Togo, Im not sure about the size, usually I like the 35 but that might be too big for a red bag(?), so I'll probably set for a 30. Any suggestions for the second color? I was thinking of Etain. 
And I'm very unsure about the version: just contrasted lining and piping or contrasted handle and side strap as well? And then there's the contrasted stitching... I just don't know how much contrasting is enough 
Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## westcoastgal

mimi 123 said:


> Here is my first SO. BE w Jaune d'Or B30 Togo w brushed ghw. I did the simplest version since BE is a strong color already. And it accidentally looks very Berkeley, blue with California gold.  I submitted the order last Oct, received in Aug, 10 months waiting, like having a baby.


Go bears!


----------



## Meta

ichimatsu said:


> I've been lurking here for quite some time and drooling over all these nice bags... and now I was offered a SO  It's the first time so I'm having trouble deciding.
> I'm thinking of a Birkin in Rouge Grenat (I love this color!) in Togo, Im not sure about the size, usually I like the 35 but that might be too big for a red bag(?), so I'll probably set for a 30. Any suggestions for the second color? I was thinking of Etain.
> And I'm very unsure about the version: just contrasted lining and piping or contrasted handle and side strap as well? And then there's the contrasted stitching... I just don't know how much contrasting is enough
> Any help would be much appreciated.


@birkinmary shared one of her recent SO in Grenat/Mouette here that might give you a better visual. 

Also, I think Rouge Grenat is a beautiful sumptuous red that would still look good in larger sizes without screaming for attention like Rouge Tomate for instance. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ichimatsu

weN84 said:


> @birkinmary shared one of her recent SO in Grenat/Mouette here that might give you a better visual.
> 
> Also, I think Rouge Grenat is a beautiful sumptuous red that would still look good in larger sizes without screaming for attention like Rouge Tomate for instance. Just my 2 cents.



That's quite helpful, thanks a lot  There were even more pictures on her IG. I love the subtle grey parts. I'm a bit afraid to ruin the bag by contrasting too much. At least now I know what the most subtle version would look like 
And you're probably right about the size. I hadn't thought of it like that before.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ichimatsu said:


> I've been lurking here for quite some time and drooling over all these nice bags... and now I was offered a SO  It's the first time so I'm having trouble deciding.
> I'm thinking of a Birkin in Rouge Grenat (I love this color!) in Togo, Im not sure about the size, usually I like the 35 but that might be too big for a red bag(?), so I'll probably set for a 30. Any suggestions for the second color? I was thinking of Etain.
> And I'm very unsure about the version: just contrasted lining and piping or contrasted handle and side strap as well? And then there's the contrasted stitching... I just don't know how much contrasting is enough
> Any help would be much appreciated.


I think a dark red B35 is a treasure. Personally while I like red with grey I don't like them mixed side by side, so if doing any grey dark or light, would do a grey interior with grey or maybe a dark blue contrast stitch, no piping, no straps/handle. But SOs are very personal. 
IMO with first SOs, order something you know you will use. You can do crazy combos when you have every staple bag in your collection (maybe you do already....).


----------



## tnw

ichimatsu said:


> I've been lurking here for quite some time and drooling over all these nice bags... and now I was offered a SO  It's the first time so I'm having trouble deciding.
> I'm thinking of a Birkin in Rouge Grenat (I love this color!) in Togo, Im not sure about the size, usually I like the 35 but that might be too big for a red bag(?), so I'll probably set for a 30. Any suggestions for the second color? I was thinking of Etain.
> And I'm very unsure about the version: just contrasted lining and piping or contrasted handle and side strap as well? And then there's the contrasted stitching... I just don't know how much contrasting is enough
> Any help would be much appreciated.




First off, congratulations on getting the opportunity to place a Special Order, very exciting!!

I too love red bags and the Special Order I placed in May is a 30  Vermiillon Togo with Etain lining with white (natural) contrast stitching and brushed Palladium Hardware. The only other SO I have, is a Black Chèvre 30 Birkin GHW with white contrast stitching, no contrast interior color.  I guess both of my SO's are pretty conservative.  

I'm sure you will  pick the perfect combo  for yourself. Can't wait to hear what you decide.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

tnw said:


> First off, congratulations on getting the opportunity to place a Special Order, very exciting!!
> 
> I too love red bags and the Special Order I placed in May is a 30  Vermiillon Togo with Etain lining with white (natural) contrast stitching and brushed Palladium Hardware. The only other SO I have, is a Black Chèvre 30 Birkin GHW with white contrast stitching, no contrast interior color.  I guess both of my SO's are pretty conservative.
> 
> I'm sure you will  pick the perfect combo  for yourself. Can't wait to hear what you decide.



I'm thinking a chèvre 30 birkin. Just wondering if the bag will get floppy over time. thanks for the info!!!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

Jhoshopgirl said:


> I'm thinking a chèvre 30 birkin. Just wondering if the bag will get floppy over time. thanks for the info!!!



No, the structure stays nicely.  Not as structured as as 30B in box, but really keeps its shape.  And lightweight to boot!  Go for it!


----------



## ichimatsu

QuelleFromage said:


> I think a dark red B35 is a treasure. Personally while I like red with grey I don't like them mixed side by side, so if doing any grey dark or light, would do a grey interior with grey or maybe a dark blue contrast stitch, no piping, no straps/handle. But SOs are very personal.
> IMO with first SOs, order something you know you will use. You can do crazy combos when you have every staple bag in your collection (maybe you do already....).


Thanks for your input, all of you are so very helpful, I just jove tpf 
I don't have many bags and I definitely don't want a crazy combo, I want something I could use more or less every day. That's why I thought a darker red would be a good start 
What color would you choose as a second color?


----------



## ichimatsu

tnw said:


> First off, congratulations on getting the opportunity to place a Special Order, very exciting!!
> 
> I too love red bags and the Special Order I placed in May is a 30  Vermiillon Togo with Etain lining with white (natural) contrast stitching and brushed Palladium Hardware. The only other SO I have, is a Black Chèvre 30 Birkin GHW with white contrast stitching, no contrast interior color.  I guess both of my SO's are pretty conservative.
> 
> I'm sure you will  pick the perfect combo  for yourself. Can't wait to hear what you decide.



I guess you haven't got the Special Order of May yet? I'm so curious to see what it looks like  
How old is your Black Chèvre Birkin? At some point during the long process of making up my mind I was thinking of a Kelly sellier in Chèvre, I just wasn't sure if the leather is too soft (at least in the long run) for a sellier. Maybe next time (if there ever is going to be one). 
Special orders are so exciting, I never thought I'd be offered one.


----------



## periogirl28

ichimatsu said:


> I've been lurking here for quite some time and drooling over all these nice bags... and now I was offered a SO  It's the first time so I'm having trouble deciding.
> I'm thinking of a Birkin in Rouge Grenat (I love this color!) in Togo, Im not sure about the size, usually I like the 35 but that might be too big for a red bag(?), so I'll probably set for a 30. Any suggestions for the second color? I was thinking of Etain.
> And I'm very unsure about the version: just contrasted lining and piping or contrasted handle and side strap as well? And then there's the contrasted stitching... I just don't know how much contrasting is enough
> Any help would be much appreciated.


Congratulations on the offer. I love Grenat and I think it will be great in any size you like, 25/30/35. What are your other favourite colours, what works with your wardrobe? I think Etain is fine for a contrast lining. I personally would not do a contrast stitch for this bag. Maybe brushed hardware. The lining choice for me without knowing you personally would be Raisin.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ichimatsu

periogirl28 said:


> Congratulations on the offer. I love Grenat and I think it will be great in any size you like, 25/30/35. What are your other favourite colours, what works with your wardrobe? I think Etain is fine for a contrast lining. I personally would not do a contrast stitch for this bag. Maybe brushed hardware. The lining choice for me without knowing you personally would be Raisin.


Actually everything works with my wardrobe. I wear jeans very very often (almost always actually), my coats are more classic colors: navy & royal blue, grey (dark/light), beige/brown, black... But my tops are just any color. I don't really like yellow and I only have a few green shirts. But apart from that I do wear everything. Sometimes pale colors don't suit me, but that depends on the color and the shade. I think my wardrobe isn't really helpful for making a decision 

But I like your choice of Raisin. I can't really imagine what Grenat and Raisin will look like when combined but Raisin is a great color, I actually do like darker shades of purple a lot. I do have an open mind about the second color and Raisin might really be an option. Thanks so much for the suggestion, I would never ever have thought of that


----------



## QuelleFromage

ichimatsu said:


> Actually everything works with my wardrobe. I wear jeans very very often (almost always actually), my coats are more classic colors: navy & royal blue, grey (dark/light), beige/brown, black... But my tops are just any color. I don't really like yellow and I only have a few green shirts. But apart from that I do wear everything. Sometimes pale colors don't suit me, but that depends on the color and the shade. I think my wardrobe isn't really helpful for making a decision
> 
> But I like your choice of Raisin. I can't really imagine what Grenat and Raisin will look like when combined but Raisin is a great color, I actually do like darker shades of purple a lot. I do have an open mind about the second color and Raisin might really be an option. Thanks so much for the suggestion, I would never ever have thought of that


There is a Raisin/Rouge H bag posted somewhere - it may be in the Contrast Linings thread or Special Combo bags reference thread. 
I tried on a dark red Valentino bag about the size of a B35 last weekend and it reinforced to me that this is a great color for a Birkin (DH flatly refused to let me buy the Valentino "Just buy Hermès instead" - I love him ). 
Sounds like your wardrobe is much like mine (although I love green). RG will be beautiful - which hardware are you thinking?


----------



## ichimatsu

QuelleFromage said:


> There is a Raisin/Rouge H bag posted somewhere - it may be in the Contrast Linings thread or Special Combo bags reference thread.
> I tried on a dark red Valentino bag about the size of a B35 last weekend and it reinforced to me that this is a great color for a Birkin (DH flatly refused to let me buy the Valentino "Just buy Hermès instead" - I love him ).
> Sounds like your wardrobe is much like mine (although I love green). RG will be beautiful - which hardware are you thinking?


Oh great, I'll go looking for it. Now that you mention it I think I remember a Birkin with Raisin on the outside and a red lining. 
Your DH is absolutely right! And it's great to have someone who is so supportive (esp. since Hermes is so much more expensive than Valentino).
I actually like green, for some reason I just don't have that many green clothes. 
I think I'll go with PHW. I prefer the less formal look. Actually I always dreamed of a Birkin in RG with ghw (I've seen so many adorable ones here) but a few weeks ago I saw a red Birkin (not sure if it was RG) with phw on the street and I just loved it, it was so crisp.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ichimatsu said:


> Oh great, I'll go looking for it. Now that you mention it I think I remember a Birkin with Raisin on the outside and a red lining.
> Your DH is absolutely right! And it's great to have someone who is so supportive (esp. since Hermes is so much more expensive than Valentino).
> I actually like green, for some reason I just don't have that many green clothes.
> I think I'll go with PHW. I prefer the less formal look. Actually I always dreamed of a Birkin in RG with ghw (I've seen so many adorable ones here) but a few weeks ago I saw a red Birkin (not sure if it was RG) with phw on the street and I just loved it, it was so crisp.


This thread made me want to go to the Contrast Lining thread....here's the Rouge H/Raisin bag. The lighting's not great in the pic I'm afraid:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bags-with-contrast-lining.518203/page-2


----------



## QuelleFromage

QuelleFromage said:


> This thread made me want to go to the Contrast Lining thread....here's the Rouge H/Raisin bag. The lighting's not great in the pic I'm afraid:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bags-with-contrast-lining.518203/page-2


I would love my Raisin Kelly SO to come in........


----------



## ichimatsu

QuelleFromage said:


> This thread made me want to go to the Contrast Lining thread....here's the Rouge H/Raisin bag. The lighting's not great in the pic I'm afraid:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/bags-with-contrast-lining.518203/page-2


no love at first sight for me...  maybe it's the lighting? I'll make sure to check a RG sample next to a raisin one when I go to the store.


----------



## luxi_max

Happy weekend! I am brainstorming a couple of options for a SO and would love your help.  For now, I am leaning toward (1) K25 BE and blue Marine nilo croc with longer strap.  Not sure about HW (2) Emerald croc K25 but not sure about the secondary color that would go well with emerald or HW.  Basically, I would love a bicolor K but similar in tone.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!  Thanks in advance!


----------



## QuelleFromage

ichimatsu said:


> no love at first sight for me...  maybe it's the lighting? I'll make sure to check a RG sample next to a raisin one when I go to the store.


That photo honestly doesn't look like Rouge H. That said, if I were doing RG I might do a very dark blue interior instead.  I would be afraid that RH and Raisin would fight a bit.  You know what they say - do tonal, or do opposites on the color wheel


----------



## ichimatsu

QuelleFromage said:


> That photo honestly doesn't look like Rouge H. That said, if I were doing RG I might do a very dark blue interior instead.  I would be afraid that RH and Raisin would fight a bit.  You know what they say - do tonal, or do opposites on the color wheel


I was thinking of a dark blue, too. I'm not sure what would look nice, I don't want it to be too dark. I don't like red with a black interior, so I don't want a dark blue that's almost black. 
I was also thinking of a lighter color, initially I thought of gris tourterelle. Unfortunately, that's not on the list of the lining colors. I might try gris asphalte or tabac camel.
That being said, i'm pretty sure I'll choose a size 30 with phw and contrast lining, no contrast stitching/piping etc. I came across this picture of a RG Birkin today, I just loved it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...irkin-25-in-new-red-reveal-pg-3.946203/page-3


----------



## QuelleFromage

ichimatsu said:


> I was thinking of a dark blue, too. I'm not sure what would look nice, I don't want it to be too dark. I don't like red with a black interior, so I don't want a dark blue that's almost black.
> I was also thinking of a lighter color, initially I thought of gris tourterelle. Unfortunately, that's not on the list of the lining colors. I might try gris asphalte or tabac camel.
> That being said, i'm pretty sure I'll choose a size 30 with phw and contrast lining, no contrast stitching/piping etc. I came across this picture of a RG Birkin today, I just loved it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...irkin-25-in-new-red-reveal-pg-3.946203/page-3


Yep, that's a beautiful bag.  A pale grey or a blue would work, or a turquoise-y blue for a pop. Sometimes it is nice just to get the color you want....a special order doesn't have to be complex! I have used mine twice just to get black sellier Kellys (with some fun extra features!~).


----------



## luxi_max

luxi_max said:


> Happy weekend! I am brainstorming a couple of options for a SO and would love your help.  For now, I am leaning toward (1) K25 BE and blue Marine nilo croc with longer strap.  Not sure about HW (2) Emerald croc K25 but not sure about the secondary color that would go well with emerald or HW.  Basically, I would love a bicolor K but similar in tone.  Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!  Thanks in advance!



Please ignore my ask!! I just placed my SO but not in exotic


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> Yep, that's a beautiful bag.  A pale grey or a blue would work, or a turquoise-y blue for a pop. Sometimes it is nice just to get the color you want....a special order doesn't have to be complex! I have used mine twice just to get black sellier Kellys (with some fun extra features!~).


If i ever get offered an SO, thats what I would do - get a black sellier Kelly!


----------



## ichimatsu

luxi_max said:


> Please ignore my ask!! I just placed my SO but not in exotic


What did you order?


----------



## ichimatsu

QuelleFromage said:


> Yep, that's a beautiful bag.  A pale grey or a blue would work, or a turquoise-y blue for a pop. Sometimes it is nice just to get the color you want....a special order doesn't have to be complex! I have used mine twice just to get black sellier Kellys (with some fun extra features!~).


Could we see some pictures? What leather did you get? One is a chèvre if I remember correctly. 
I'd love to have a black Kelly sellier with a nice leather (not an epsom fan and box may be too formal for me), I like chèvre a lot, I'm just worried it might lose its shape at some point.


----------



## luxi_max

ichimatsu said:


> What did you order?



A B30 Malachite


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Gigi Loves

Over the moon to be offered my first SO and I've been pouring over the pages for inspiration and ideas. I'd love a B30 Chevre, black exterior with BGHW. For lining I've narrowed down to Bleu Paon, BE and possibly Vert Vertigo.... any suggestions on the contrast stitching? TIA[emoji5]


----------



## tnw

ichimatsu said:


> I guess you haven't got the Special Order of May yet? I'm so curious to see what it looks like
> How old is your Black Chèvre Birkin? At some point during the long process of making up my mind I was thinking of a Kelly sellier in Chèvre, I just wasn't sure if the leather is too soft (at least in the long run) for a sellier. Maybe next time (if there ever is going to be one).
> Special orders are so exciting, I never thought I'd be offered one.



I haven't received it yet. My SA said maybe the beginning of 2018, fingers crossed. My SO Chèvre Birkin is 7 years old. It's softer than Togo but still stands up on its own. It's also very lightweight. It took 16 months to arrive.  Sellier will have much more structure so drooping shouldn't be an issue.  Let us know what you decide, it is very exciting!!


----------



## ichimatsu

luxi_max said:


> A B30 Malachite


That's a lovely color. I hope you don't have to wait for too long!


----------



## QuelleFromage

ichimatsu said:


> Could we see some pictures? What leather did you get? One is a chèvre if I remember correctly.
> I'd love to have a black Kelly sellier with a nice leather (not an epsom fan and box may be too formal for me), I like chèvre a lot, I'm just worried it might lose its shape at some point.


I ordered black Togo sellier 32 and black chevre Kelly 28.  I can't post here but can PM you photos. They are both great leathers for sellier IMO.  The Togo is the most structured.


----------



## lulilu

ichimatsu said:


> I've been lurking here for quite some time and drooling over all these nice bags... and now I was offered a SO  It's the first time so I'm having trouble deciding.
> I'm thinking of a Birkin in Rouge Grenat (I love this color!) in Togo, Im not sure about the size, usually I like the 35 but that might be too big for a red bag(?), so I'll probably set for a 30. Any suggestions for the second color? I was thinking of Etain.
> And I'm very unsure about the version: just contrasted lining and piping or contrasted handle and side strap as well? And then there's the contrasted stitching... I just don't know how much contrasting is enough
> Any help would be much appreciated.



My avatar photo is my rouge H 35 B in clemence.  I am a 35 B person, and don't think it's too big for red (or the other  bright colors I have).


----------



## ichimatsu

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered black Togo sellier 32 and black chevre Kelly 28.  I can't post here but can PM you photos. They are both great leathers for sellier IMO.  The Togo is the most structured.


If it's not too much trouble that would be great


----------



## ichimatsu

lulilu said:


> My avatar photo is my rouge H 35 B in clemence.  I am a 35 B person, and don't think it's too big for red (or the other  bright colors I have).


Your B looks gorgeous  And thanks so much for your opinion on the size, now I'm having second thoughts on the 30. SOs are just too complicated for my teeny-tiny brain  I'm glad there are so many helpful tpfers


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered black Togo sellier 32 and black chevre Kelly 28.  I can't post here but can PM you photos. They are both great leathers for sellier IMO.  The Togo is the most structured.



Would LOVE to see your Chevre K28 too please  I looove your Togo Sellier so much!


----------



## cjwang

Hi everyone. My special order just came in, just a little under 1 year wait. So without further to do, here she is! B30 cheve with ghw, raisin with rose Jaipur contrast lining and stitching! thanks for letting me share.


----------



## westcoastgal

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone. My special order just came in, just a little under 1 year wait. So without further to do, here she is! B30 cheve with ghw, raisin with rose Jaipur contrast lining and stitching! thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3841379
> View attachment 3841380


This is a real beauty.


----------



## EmileH

Congrats [emoji322][emoji324][emoji323]


----------



## Dreaming Big

Lovely. Is the raisin in chevre reading brown? I'm waiting for a raisin chevre kelly from last year.


----------



## eternallove4bag

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone. My special order just came in, just a little under 1 year wait. So without further to do, here she is! B30 cheve with ghw, raisin with rose Jaipur contrast lining and stitching! thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3841379
> View attachment 3841380



Many congrats[emoji171].... love the contrast of raisin and RJ!


----------



## cjwang

Dreaming Big said:


> Lovely. Is the raisin in chevre reading brown? I'm waiting for a raisin chevre kelly from last year.


raisin is a super chameleon. can read anywhere from a purple, brown to black based on lighting! 3 bags in 1.


----------



## QuelleFromage

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone. My special order just came in, just a little under 1 year wait. So without further to do, here she is! B30 cheve with ghw, raisin with rose Jaipur contrast lining and stitching! thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3841379
> View attachment 3841380


This is stunning. Can't wait for my raisin chevre Kelly!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Pinayfrench

luxi_max said:


> A B30 Malachite


Yay. I am ordering the same color. Kelly 28, sellier


----------



## Pinayfrench

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered black Togo sellier 32 and black chevre Kelly 28.  I can't post here but can PM you photos. They are both great leathers for sellier IMO.  The Togo is the most structured.


Could you please PM me the photos of both bags. Thanks


----------



## bagidiotic

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone. My special order just came in, just a little under 1 year wait. So without further to do, here she is! B30 cheve with ghw, raisin with rose Jaipur contrast lining and stitching! thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3841379
> View attachment 3841380


Congrats 
She's  very pretty


----------



## BirkinLover77

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone. My special order just came in, just a little under 1 year wait. So without further to do, here she is! B30 cheve with ghw, raisin with rose Jaipur contrast lining and stitching! thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3841379
> View attachment 3841380


Very beautiful! Love how the RJ pop on your Birkin. You choose an amazing combo and congratulations


----------



## ayc

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone. My special order just came in, just a little under 1 year wait. So without further to do, here she is! B30 cheve with ghw, raisin with rose Jaipur contrast lining and stitching! thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3841379
> View attachment 3841380


OMG!  GORGEOUS!! congrats!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Fab choice. Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## mike2016

my wife's birkin 25 took just under a year as well


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered black Togo sellier 32 and black chevre Kelly 28.  I can't post here but can PM you photos. They are both great leathers for sellier IMO.  The Togo is the most structured.



I would love to see them too if you don't mind . I ordered a kelly 28 togo sellier last year Nov (PO)


----------



## mibonbon

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered black Togo sellier 32 and black chevre Kelly 28.  I can't post here but can PM you photos. They are both great leathers for sellier IMO.  The Togo is the most structured.



Do you mind Pm me the photos of your SOs too? I would love to see them as I am contemplating on a black Kelly SO as well! TIA =)


----------



## 27leborse

My first SO B30 placed in Fall 2015 took 3 months. The second one placed spring 2016 took 11 months.


----------



## gazalia

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone. My special order just came in, just a little under 1 year wait. So without further to do, here she is! B30 cheve with ghw, raisin with rose Jaipur contrast lining and stitching! thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3841379
> View attachment 3841380



Stunning!!! 

We are almost Twins.. I don't have chosen The contrast stitching. But same lining.


----------



## nekroxas

Hi everyone! I've been offered a special order for a mini Constance and I can't find any pictures. I need help deciding! I'm torn on the following combinations:
Black,white and silver H 
Black with Etain H
Etain with orange H
And the list goes on!
I need help combining the colours and what H hardware will work best.
Any pictures or suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## bitterpastry

nekroxas said:


> Hi everyone! I've been offered a special order for a mini Constance and I can't find any pictures. I need help deciding! I'm torn on the following combinations:
> Black,white and silver H
> Black with Etain H
> Etain with orange H
> And the list goes on!
> I need help combining the colours and what H hardware will work best.
> Any pictures or suggestions will be appreciated!



Out of the 3 options, I vote black white with silver H.... it'll be a panda Constance.


----------



## xiaoxiao

About 8 months!


----------



## Chinkerbell

Hello!  First time poster on here 

I read through many many of the older posts but I'm having a hard time finding the color list for this season's SO choices.  I found one post but it doesn't match the colors I discussed with my SA so I want to double check.  Does anyone have it available?  For both exterior colors and interior colors- classic leathers.  I will continue to dream of the exotic SO one day!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

Chinkerbell said:


> Hello!  First time poster on here
> 
> I read through many many of the older posts but I'm having a hard time finding the color list for this season's SO choices.  I found one post but it doesn't match the colors I discussed with my SA so I want to double check.  Does anyone have it available?  For both exterior colors and interior colors- classic leathers.  I will continue to dream of the exotic SO one day!


@Keekeee kindly shared them here for lining and exterior in regular leather.  Have fun on the process!


----------



## Chinkerbell

weN84 said:


> @Keekeee kindly shared them here for lining and exterior in regular leather.  Have fun on the process!



Thank you very much!!


----------



## nekroxas

I am creating an SO Constance! Anyone has one and can share a pic?


----------



## periogirl28

nekroxas said:


> I am creating an SO Constance! Anyone has one and can share a pic?


What options are you considering?


----------



## siutabo

QuelleFromage said:


> I ordered black Togo sellier 32 and black chevre Kelly 28.  I can't post here but can PM you photos. They are both great leathers for sellier IMO.  The Togo is the most structured.


I'd love to see your 2 Kellys too. Could you pls pm me the photos? Thanks


----------



## westcoastgal

nekroxas said:


> Hi everyone! I've been offered a special order for a mini Constance and I can't find any pictures. I need help deciding! I'm torn on the following combinations:
> Black,white and silver H
> Black with Etain H
> Etain with orange H
> And the list goes on!
> I need help combining the colours and what H hardware will work best.
> Any pictures or suggestions will be appreciated!


I think Rose gold is a bit special on a bag, so maybe if you can order rose gold with Etain or with black or even with white and black that would look nice.


----------



## jedimaster

Thanks in advance. I do not know if one will be offered, but want to be ready just in case.


----------



## boboxu

jedimaster said:


> Thanks in advance. I do not know if one will be offered, but want to be ready just in case.


It's already started in US stores because mine was placed last week. Hope this help


----------



## Hat Trick

Now until Nov.


----------



## cavalla

Does anyone know if it’s possible that some stores still haven’t received the list for SO colors? Are the lists shared here applied to all stores or there might be differences? I vaguely remember reading it somewhere that not all stores have the same lists but am not sure. TIA


----------



## periogirl28

Paris SO is open.


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Paris SO is open.



Do you know if Paris ever offers 2 SOs in a year? Praying my H fairy would grant me another 1 this year [emoji1374]


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Do you know if Paris ever offers 2 SOs in a year? Praying my H fairy would grant me another 1 this year [emoji1374]


Er yes. That's all I can say.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Hat Trick said:


> Now until Nov.


Did you place a SO this round Hat Trick?  would love to know your specs!


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Er yes. That's all I can say.



MERCI


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## cavalla

periogirl28 said:


> Paris SO is open.



Meaning all H stores should be taking the SO and have the lists of colors /  leathers in hand now, do I understand it  correctly? The store manager told me a while back that I can place a SO this round but I still haven't heard from them. Lots of stuff going on in life till the end of the year so I don't want to spend time thinking about the combos and eventually get disappointed with either ending up not having the SO offer or not having the color combos I spend time putting together. I want to know if I should just forget about it. Do all stores have the same lists?


----------



## periogirl28

cavalla said:


> Meaning all H stores should be taking the SO and have the lists of colors /  leathers in hand now, do I understand it  correctly? The store manager told me a while back that I can place a SO this round but I still haven't heard from them. Lots of stuff going on in life till the end of the year so I don't want to spend time thinking about the combos and eventually get disappointed with either ending up not having the SO offer or not having the color combos I spend time putting together. I want to know if I should just forget about it. Do all stores have the same lists?


My question to both questions is no. Stores place SOs at slightly different times and sometimes colours run out. This is what I am told. Best to ask your SM directly if you can go ahead.


----------



## cavalla

periogirl28 said:


> My question to both questions is no. Stores place SOs at slightly different times and sometimes colours run out. This is what I am told. Best to ask your SM directly if you can go ahead.



I see. That makes sense. I'll just wait then. Thank you for your input. I appreciate it.


----------



## AnushkaD

mimi 123 said:


> Here is my first SO. BE w Jaune d'Or B30 Togo w brushed ghw. I did the simplest version since BE is a strong color already. And it accidentally looks very Berkeley, blue with California gold.  I submitted the order last Oct, received in Aug, 10 months waiting, like having a baby.


Hi Mimi 123, I placed the exact same order in April this year (had not realised someone had already used the combination) except the stitching is a darker blue. I wanted to ask if you're happy with your order and is it as you expected?  I'm wondering if I am going to like mine. I would really appreciate any more photos you could post. Thanks in advance. A


----------



## Txoceangirl

Placed my SO today!  This one is a b30. My previous SOs have been Ks. Hoping this arrives sooner than the outstanding Ks


----------



## nyc2182

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know if the Kelly Lakis is being offered as a SO option? If so, what sizes and leather are available? Any information would be helpful! Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

nyc2182 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if the Kelly Lakis is being offered as a SO option? If so, what sizes and leather are available? Any information would be helpful! Thanks!


It is not.


----------



## Anchanel79

nyc2182 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if the Kelly Lakis is being offered as a SO option? If so, what sizes and leather are available? Any information would be helpful! Thanks!


I saw on reseller has HSS Lakis but maybe SM ordered for the store.


----------



## mimi 123

AnushkaD said:


> Hi Mimi 123, I placed the exact same order in April this year (had not realised someone had already used the combination) except the stitching is a darker blue. I wanted to ask if you're happy with your order and is it as you expected?  I'm wondering if I am going to like mine. I would really appreciate any more photos you could post. Thanks in advance. A


Hi there and potential twins! I love my bag. The BE is the main reason. I do not have a blue bag and BE is absolutely gorgeous. I picked jaune d'or to give it a little brighten up. If you look inside the bag, it's too bright.  like you are holding a bag of gold. lol! Wishful thinking! Since i am putting bag insert and barely have the bag wide open, I like how it looks. Will take some model shots for you.


----------



## AnushkaD

mimi 123 said:


> Hi there and potential twins! I love my bag. The BE is the main reason. I do not have a blue bag and BE is absolutely gorgeous. I picked jaune d'or to give it a little brighten up. If you look inside the bag, it's too bright.  like you are holding a bag of gold. lol! Wishful thinking! Since i am putting bag insert and barely have the bag wide open, I like how it looks. Will take some model shots for you.


Aww thank you so much for offering to take pictures, I really appreciate it. I shall also use an insert, I think the bags look better with inserts but I love the idea of a pop of colour, even if it's only me that appreciates it. I'm so pleased you love your bag, it makes me happy with my choice. Thank you.


----------



## Meta

nyc2182 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if the Kelly Lakis is being offered as a SO option? If so, what sizes and leather are available? Any information would be helpful! Thanks!


It was offered in FW16 and SS17. I can't confirm the details on sizes but I'm guessing 28, 32, and 35 and Swift being an option. Can't say for certain this round as details have yet to be finalized at my local store.


----------



## oohshinythings

It is being offered in Swift only in 32, 35, 40. I saw the list at the store yesterday. (US list, not sure about rest of the world)



weN84 said:


> It was offered in FW16 and SS17. I can't confirm the details on sizes but I'm guessing 28, 32, and 35 and Swift being an option. Can't say for certain this round as details have yet to be finalized at my local store.


----------



## ayc

oohshinythings said:


> It is being offered in Swift only in 32, 35, 40. I saw the list at the store yesterday. (US list, not sure about rest of the world)


thanks!!


----------



## oohshinythings

Speaking of SO, does anyone have the link to the tPF thread that has all the pics of SO's? Looking for some inspiration and tried to search for it just now but had no luck


----------



## Meta

oohshinythings said:


> Speaking of SO, does anyone have the link to the tPF thread that has all the pics of SO's? Looking for some inspiration and tried to search for it just now but had no luck


It's under the Reference section here.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nyc2182

oohshinythings said:


> It is being offered in Swift only in 32, 35, 40. I saw the list at the store yesterday. (US list, not sure about rest of the world)


Thanks all!


----------



## nyc2182

oohshinythings said:


> It is being offered in Swift only in 32, 35, 40. I saw the list at the store yesterday. (US list, not sure about rest of the world)





oohshinythings said:


> It is being offered in Swift only in 32, 35, 40. I saw the list at the store yesterday. (US list, not sure about rest of the world)


Are you able to do 2 different colors or limited to 1 color only for the exterior? Can you do a contrast lining? Thanks for your help!


----------



## oohshinythings

weN84 said:


> It's under the Reference section here.


Ahhh thank you!


----------



## wenyihsu

nyc2182 said:


> Are you able to do 2 different colors or limited to 1 color only for the exterior? Can you do a contrast lining? Thanks for your help!



You can only order in swift and not in all the available swift colors. Your SA will need to get the list from France as to what is available in ghw and what is available in phw as it is different. Also, you are limited to only one color and you cant do contrast stitching. It's very limited but if you really want a kelly lakis, this is the only way to get one now.


----------



## Beads123

11 months for this Birkin out for the first time today. Still waiting for goat Kelly ordered 2 years ago.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

wenyihsu said:


> You can only order in swift and not in all the available swift colors. Your SA will need to get the list from France as to what is available in ghw and what is available in phw as it is different. Also, you are limited to only one color and you cant do contrast stitching. It's very limited but if you really want a kelly lakis, this is the only way to get one now.



Ya def check with your SA. Nearly went with the lakis for my last SO; like wenyihsu mentioned my store also said that is the only way to get one as they have not received one in years. Was fine with only one exterior color as i think it suits the design of the lakis but my SA said even contrast sitching is not allowed while another SA said it was. I was then told the smallest size available to SO is 32. Since i was keen on a 28 i never followed up on which SA’s info is correct. GL!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Beads123 said:


> 11 months for this Birkin out for the first time today. Still waiting for goat Kelly ordered 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847446



Congrats!  bi color SOs and your neutral b is soooo nice! Etain and gris mouette? You are in good company waiting here, think many of us here are close to forgetting our kelly SO specs!


----------



## bagidiotic

Beads123 said:


> 11 months for this Birkin out for the first time today. Still waiting for goat Kelly ordered 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847446


Very nice  neutral combos


----------



## BirkinLover77

Beads123 said:


> 11 months for this Birkin out for the first time today. Still waiting for goat Kelly ordered 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847446


Beautiful Birkin! Congratulations


----------



## westcoastgal

Beads123 said:


> 11 months for this Birkin out for the first time today. Still waiting for goat Kelly ordered 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847446


Very elegant!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Beads123 said:


> 11 months for this Birkin out for the first time today. Still waiting for goat Kelly ordered 2 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847446



Beautiful combo! Love etain [emoji173]️


----------



## tramcaro

I’m in Paris, and my sweet SA has offered me an SO. Now the wait begins! I won’t jinx it by mentioning the details until it arrives. A hint: masculine old colour on the outside, splash of bright femininity of new colour in the inside. My boring self could not go with the matte silver hardware, too cool for the already cool tones so I stuck with silver shiny hardware. Tone on tone stictching. I initially wanted to make the strap at 105 cm to wear cross body, but it didn’t work with the style, so I stayed with the original 85 cm instead. Now, until the day I can go and pick it up in Paris.

For all the ladies who have experience with SOs in Paris, may I know if we will get confirmation if our orders are approved, etc.  My SA filled out the sheet, and that was that.  I don’t have a carbon copy of what’s ordered... How does Paris know to call us if there is rejection of the order or how do we show proof to pick up the bag when the order arrives?


----------



## mygoodies

tramcaro said:


> I’m in Paris, and my sweet SA has offered me an SO. Now the wait begins! I won’t jinx it by mentioning the details until it arrives. A hint: masculine old colour on the outside, splash of bright femininity of new colour in the inside. My boring self could not go with the matte silver hardware, too cool for the already cool tones so I stuck with silver shiny hardware. Tone on tone stictching. I initially wanted to make the strap at 105 cm to wear cross body, but it didn’t work with the style, so I stayed with the original 85 cm instead. Now, until the day I can go and pick it up in Paris.
> 
> For all the ladies who have experience with SOs in Paris, may I know if we will get confirmation if our orders are approved, etc.  My SA filled out the sheet, and that was that.  I don’t have a carbon copy of what’s ordered... How does Paris know to call us if there is rejection of the order or how do we show proof to pick up the bag when the order arrives?



Many CONGRATULATIONS dear. Super HAPPY for u. The feeling is magical right. 
Re the SO follow up from fsh. According to my SA they will only contact u whenever something needs to be redone, like when certain leather can’t be done in the color u wanted or something like that. The SO dep will contact yr SA in that case and yr SA will contact u. U don’t get anything like a copy of your SO form indeed. Also they won’t email u to reconfirm anything. So yeah from now on you just have to wait until they email u again when the bag is ready to be picked up. it’s killing I can tell u that [emoji21] but just trust the process and everything will be OK! Of course u can ask yr SA in 8 months or so or after a few months to check if everything went through. 
So excited for you!! Good luck waiting   but it’ll be worth it at the end


----------



## tramcaro

mygoodies said:


> Many CONGRATULATIONS dear. Super HAPPY for u. The feeling is magical right.
> Re the SO follow up from fsh. According to my SA they will only contact u whenever something needs to be redone, like when certain leather can’t be done in the color u wanted or something like that. The SO dep will contact yr SA in that case and yr SA will contact u. U don’t get anything like a copy of your SO form indeed. Also they won’t email u to reconfirm anything. So yeah from now on you just have to wait until they email u again when the bag is ready to be picked up. it’s killing I can tell u that [emoji21] but just trust the process and everything will be OK! Of course u can ask yr SA in 8 months or so or after a few months to check if everything went through.
> So excited for you!! Good luck waiting   but it’ll be worth it at the end



Thank you @mygoodies!  I’m .  Your inputs are so reassuring!


----------



## mygoodies

tramcaro said:


> Thank you @mygoodies!  I’m .  Your inputs are so reassuring!



Crossing fingers for u she’ll be here soon! You’re actually not hoping she’ll contact u too soon, if so there might be something wrong w the ordering process. So lets hope when she emails u it’ll be about the bag is ready to be picked up. I was so tempted to email her after few weeks just to check but I didn’t want to stalk her LOL 
I saw her again after few months and I asked if everything is ok with my SO. she only said she hasn’t heard anything from the SO dept so everything must be just fine. No news is good news  
Nothing I can do except to trust the H fairy   and distract myself so I don’t think abt the bag too much.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

tramcaro said:


> Thank you @mygoodies!  I’m .  Your inputs are so reassuring!



Btw my strap was a customized length as well. Cause the standard sizes on the form were either too short or too long for me to wear the bag cross body. So she ordered a customized 90cm for me. She had eyes for great details cause I didn’t even think about ordering a longer strap. Duuuhhhh. Was just too overwhelmed by the whole process I guess  Hopefully that doesn’t slow the process for too long!


----------



## tramcaro

mygoodies said:


> Crossing fingers for u she’ll be here soon! You’re actually not hoping she’ll contact u too soon, if so there might be something wrong w the ordering process. So lets hope when she emails u it’ll be about the bag is ready to be picked up. I was so tempted to email her after few weeks just to check but I didn’t want to stalk her LOL
> I saw her again after few months and I asked if everything is ok with my SO. she only said she hasn’t heard anything from the SO dept so everything must be just fine. No news is good news
> Nothing I can do except to trust the H fairy   and distract myself so I don’t think abt the bag too much.


Great advice @mygoodies Yup, no news is good news, until we pick up our bags!!  I’m warned by my SA that it will be at least a year... Oh well, more time in the piggy bank to save for the bag!  Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## periogirl28

tramcaro said:


> I’m in Paris, and my sweet SA has offered me an SO. Now the wait begins! I won’t jinx it by mentioning the details until it arrives. A hint: masculine old colour on the outside, splash of bright femininity of new colour in the inside. My boring self could not go with the matte silver hardware, too cool for the already cool tones so I stuck with silver shiny hardware. Tone on tone stictching. I initially wanted to make the strap at 105 cm to wear cross body, but it didn’t work with the style, so I stayed with the original 85 cm instead. Now, until the day I can go and pick it up in Paris.
> 
> For all the ladies who have experience with SOs in Paris, may I know if we will get confirmation if our orders are approved, etc.  My SA filled out the sheet, and that was that.  I don’t have a carbon copy of what’s ordered... How does Paris know to call us if there is rejection of the order or how do we show proof to pick up the bag when the order arrives?


As @mygoodies explained, there is no need to receive a confirmation email. Normally all is well unless a spec is not possible. Then they contact you for an alternative. I hope you took note of what you ordered. 
You can pick up the bag with your SA who knows you or bring the notification email which will be sent to you when the bag is ready for collection.


----------



## eternallove4bag

tramcaro said:


> I’m in Paris, and my sweet SA has offered me an SO. Now the wait begins! I won’t jinx it by mentioning the details until it arrives. A hint: masculine old colour on the outside, splash of bright femininity of new colour in the inside. My boring self could not go with the matte silver hardware, too cool for the already cool tones so I stuck with silver shiny hardware. Tone on tone stictching. I initially wanted to make the strap at 105 cm to wear cross body, but it didn’t work with the style, so I stayed with the original 85 cm instead. Now, until the day I can go and pick it up in Paris.
> 
> For all the ladies who have experience with SOs in Paris, may I know if we will get confirmation if our orders are approved, etc.  My SA filled out the sheet, and that was that.  I don’t have a carbon copy of what’s ordered... How does Paris know to call us if there is rejection of the order or how do we show proof to pick up the bag when the order arrives?



Many congrats! Being offered a SO is a dream by itself and having it offered at the mothership is the cherry on top! Since you said you went with the 85 cm strap I am assuming it's a K?[emoji28]... can't wait to see what colors you chose [emoji173]️


----------



## QuelleFromage

tramcaro said:


> I’m in Paris, and my sweet SA has offered me an SO. Now the wait begins! I won’t jinx it by mentioning the details until it arrives. A hint: masculine old colour on the outside, splash of bright femininity of new colour in the inside. My boring self could not go with the matte silver hardware, too cool for the already cool tones so I stuck with silver shiny hardware. Tone on tone stictching. I initially wanted to make the strap at 105 cm to wear cross body, but it didn’t work with the style, so I stayed with the original 85 cm instead. Now, until the day I can go and pick it up in Paris.
> 
> For all the ladies who have experience with SOs in Paris, may I know if we will get confirmation if our orders are approved, etc.  My SA filled out the sheet, and that was that.  I don’t have a carbon copy of what’s ordered... How does Paris know to call us if there is rejection of the order or how do we show proof to pick up the bag when the order arrives?



There's not necessarily any confirmation of approval, only notice of rejection or changes. I had only one SO changed but it was changed twice due to leather not being available. In one case I did get a copy of the SO sheet, otherwise, it's placement and waiting....oh and then waiting. Maybe garnished with a little waiting,  with waiting on top 

My only suggestion is that if you don't live near Paris, follow up when you're in town, and keep following. I was literally at the airport leaving the EU when one SO email arrived, and given that particular SA I would not be surprised if it took her a couple days to email me!


----------



## tramcaro

QuelleFromage said:


> There's not necessarily any confirmation of approval, only notice of rejection or changes. I had only one SO changed but it was changed twice due to leather not being available. In one case I did get a copy of the SO sheet, otherwise, it's placement and waiting....oh and then waiting. Maybe garnished with a little waiting,  with waiting on top
> 
> My only suggestion is that if you don't live near Paris, follow up when you're in town, and keep following. I was literally at the airport leaving the EU when one SO email arrived, and given that particular SA I would not be surprised if it took her a couple days to email me!



Thank you @QuelleFromage, I will check in each time I’m there.  I now consider FSH my second home store as it provides a lot more selection than my home country store, so we usually stop by on our trip.  Paris is also such a great city to visit, and the deserts are always to die for 

You mention rejection, and that terrifies me.  Does it happen a lot?


----------



## ermottina

11 months!!!


----------



## ermottina

nekroxas said:


> I am creating an SO Constance! Anyone has one and can share a pic?



Mine is craie inside etoupe with rose gold hardware contrasted stitching argille/craie
View attachment 3851096
View attachment 3851097
View attachment 3851098


----------



## lucywife

ermottina said:


> 11 months!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851043


 this is the most beautiful bag I’ve ever seen. The color in matte is everything.


----------



## cavalla

ermottina said:


> 11 months!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851043



This is one gorgeous bag. Congrats.


----------



## feifei123

Hello guys. I'm wondering whether if anyone shopping with Hermes Wall Street Store has placed an SO this round.


----------



## bagidiotic

feifei123 said:


> Hello guys. I'm wondering whether if anyone shopping with Hermes Wall Street Store has placed an SO this round.


Yes a close friend of mine  did hers


----------



## feifei123

bagidiotic said:


> Yes a close friend of mine  did hers


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Going in this week to do my SO next week. What do you all think about a birkin 25 chreve? I'm afraid I won't like the spine.


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Going in this week to do my SO next week. What do you all think about a birkin 25 chreve? I'm afraid I won't like the spine.



The spine on mysore is subtle, and doesn't show as much in lighter colors (and may not show at all depending on the piece of leather they use.)  Chèvre is great in a 25, keeps it shape and the sheen adds a bit of pizzazz.  But I am biased, I *LOVE* chèvre!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Mme. de la Paix said:


> The spine on mysore is subtle, and doesn't show as much in lighter colors (and may not show at all depending on the piece of leather they use.)  Chèvre is great in a 25, keeps it shape and the sheen adds a bit of pizzazz.  But I am biased, I *LOVE* chèvre!!



Thanks for the info. Now I'm just thinking about the colors.


----------



## kath00

I was offered an SO today.  Does anyone have the table/list of SO colors currently.  Looking at doing a B30 in Chevre and would love to know my options.

Please feel free to PM me if not able to post.  Thanks!  So excited.  Kath


----------



## tonkamama

kath00 said:


> I was offered an SO today.  Does anyone have the table/list of SO colors currently.  Looking at doing a B30 in Chevre and would love to know my options.
> 
> Please feel free to PM me if not able to post.  Thanks!  So excited.  Kath



Here is the link....

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-176#post-31680051


----------



## eternallove4bag

ermottina said:


> 11 months!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851043



Stunning [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## kath00

tonkamama said:


> Here is the link....
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-176#post-31680051



Thank you so much. You are a lifesaver. Now to decide.


----------



## kath00

Ok ladies and gents,

Is this the right place to ask for what SO combo I should order.? I know I want Rose Poupre in Chevre.  But I am thinking of making the handles, sides and inside Raisin (or another contrasting color that works with the pink).  Does that sound too "wild".  I don't have any pink B's and at one point I made a similar combo with Rose Confetti and Anemone but it was ordered in a 35 by mistake (I wanted a 30) and since it was epsom, it was just way too bright for me.  I ended up giving it to my relative who loves it but she's 10 years younger than me.

So I am hoping this combo would be less WOW.  I am 48yo and like a pop of color but don't want my bags to scream "HELLO LOOK AT ME."  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  I was thinking doing RP outside and Raisin inside but feel like that is slightly boring...

Thanks,

Kath


----------



## QuelleFromage

kath00 said:


> Ok ladies and gents,
> 
> Is this the right place to ask for what SO combo I should order.? I know I want Rose Poupre in Chevre.  But I am thinking of making the handles, sides and inside Raisin (or another contrasting color that works with the pink).  Does that sound too "wild".  I don't have any pink B's and at one point I made a similar combo with Rose Confetti and Anemone but it was ordered in a 35 by mistake (I wanted a 30) and since it was epsom, it was just way too bright for me.  I ended up giving it to my relative who loves it but she's 10 years younger than me.
> 
> So I am hoping this combo would be less WOW.  I am 48yo and like a pop of color but don't want my bags to scream "HELLO LOOK AT ME."  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  I was thinking doing RP outside and Raisin inside but feel like that is slightly boring...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kath


Personally I don't like bicolor exteriors. With a B you can see the inside anyway, and that's pretty special - so no, I don't think it's boring at all. If you want even more excitement you can do a contrast stitch


----------



## westcoastgal

kath00 said:


> Ok ladies and gents,
> 
> Is this the right place to ask for what SO combo I should order.? I know I want Rose Poupre in Chevre.  But I am thinking of making the handles, sides and inside Raisin (or another contrasting color that works with the pink).  Does that sound too "wild".  I don't have any pink B's and at one point I made a similar combo with Rose Confetti and Anemone but it was ordered in a 35 by mistake (I wanted a 30) and since it was epsom, it was just way too bright for me.  I ended up giving it to my relative who loves it but she's 10 years younger than me.
> 
> So I am hoping this combo would be less WOW.  I am 48yo and like a pop of color but don't want my bags to scream "HELLO LOOK AT ME."  Any suggestions would be appreciated.  I was thinking doing RP outside and Raisin inside but feel like that is slightly boring...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kath


I like the way the color combo sounds. Also the "boring" way is ok too.  I think sometimes a bag sounds beautiful in theory, but you need to be able to picture yourself wearing it. So if you can visualize yourself comfortably wearing it with contrasting handles etc., then I think you should order it. Also I've seen raisin look almost brown next to a light pink. I think next to rose poupre raisin will look like raisin, which is good since it's such a nice color!


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> Personally I don't like bicolor exteriors. With a B you can see the inside anyway, and that's pretty special - so no, I don't think it's boring at all. If you want even more excitement you can do a contrast stitch


 This is also a good point. Contrast stitch can make it special enough too.


----------



## Kitty S.

I have a similar dilemma. I know I want a K28 sellier in chèvre and GHW. I am debating between 1) RP outside/etoupe inside with contrast stitching in etoupe (or Gris pearle?) and 2) black outside/RP inside with RP contrast stitching.
I don’t get offered SO often, so this maybe my rare opportunity to get a pink bag (kind of like a unicorn). On the other hand, a pink bag while is cute, may not be practical. I am middle age and a working professional. Although I am comfortable rocking a RT Evie, not quite sure a hot pink K sellier is the way to go in the long run (when is one too old to carry one??).
Please help me sort out my ambivalent feelings! TIA!


----------



## kath00

westcoastgal said:


> I think next to rose poupre raisin will look like raisin, which is good since it's such a nice color!


 . OOOh thank you.  I am worried because I think Raisin is quite dark from what I recall but it's been a while.

I am also thinking Blue Electric perhaps instead of raisin inside.  It's so hard to visualize and then these SOs take forever so it's even harder to remember a year from now!  SIgh...


----------



## kath00

Kitty S. said:


> I have a similar dilemma. I know I want a K28 sellier in chèvre and GHW. I am debating between 1) RP outside/etoupe inside with contrast stitching in etoupe (or Gris pearle?) and 2) black outside/RP inside with RP contrast stitching.
> I don’t get offered SO often, so this maybe my rare opportunity to get a pink bag (kind of like a unicorn). On the other hand, a pink bag while is cute, may not be practical. I am middle age and a working professional. Although I am comfortable rocking a RT Evie, not quite sure a hot pink K sellier is the way to go in the long run (when is one too old to carry one??).
> Please help me sort out my ambivalent feelings! TIA!



Would you make the handles the same as the inside?  Or just keep them all one color?  Because I am thinking I'd like my handles to be a contrasting color for interest but I am undecided.

I have a Gris T SO with rose shocking inside.  I did contrast stitching (RS stitching outside) and the whole outside is gris T.  But the contrast stitching gives the whole bag a pinkish hue which I am not as crazy about as I thought.  Little things make such a big difference.

This is my third SO in 10 years so yea, it's a big deal to me too!


----------



## Hat Trick

KittyS,
I had the same dilemma and after deliberating for a few days, realised I wouldn't wear a pink bag into the office much ( I have a small pink LePliage and only ever use it at weekends). So I went for the fun colour on the interior only.
To help with the decision making process, I made up two accurate Kelly models from coloured cardboard, one model colour on interior only, the other bicolour straps, handle and sides. I carried them around the house for a few days, testing them with my clothes and seeing how much I actually liked each one.  The bicolour outside, while cute, turned out to be less useful with my wardrobe!
HTH.


----------



## kath00

Hat Trick said:


> KittyS,
> I had the same dilemma and after deliberating for a few days, realised I wouldn't wear a pink bag into the office much ( I have a small pink LePliage and only ever use it at weekends). So I went for the fun colour on the interior only.
> To help with the decision making process, I made up two accurate Kelly models from coloured cardboard, one model colour on interior only, the other bicolour straps, handle and sides. I carried them around the house for a few days, testing them with my clothes and seeing how much I actually liked each one.  The bicolour outside, while cute, turned out to be less useful with my wardrobe!
> HTH.



Wow, this is genius!!!


----------



## honhon

kath00 said:


> . OOOh thank you.  I am worried because I think Raisin is quite dark from what I recall but it's been a while.
> 
> I am also thinking Blue Electric perhaps instead of raisin inside.  It's so hard to visualize and then these SOs take forever so it's even harder to remember a year from now!  SIgh...


i can feel your excitement and i am excited for you too! i did a full raisin exterior because i think "chèvre" itself is pretty damn special.  it has its glorious royal sheen and it can't beat colour options, so i left it as a plain mono-colour exterior.  but i chose bleu electrique as interior - i think your choice of RP would fit better with BE than raisin?  someone also suggested a contrast stitching -- well that pretty powerful.  i did a rose azalee contrast stitching against raisin and i can imagine thats going to be pop.  enjoy your SO!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kitty S.

kath00 said:


> Would you make the handles the same as the inside?  Or just keep them all one color?  Because I am thinking I'd like my handles to be a contrasting color for interest but I am undecided.
> 
> I have a Gris T SO with rose shocking inside.  I did contrast stitching (RS stitching outside) and the whole outside is gris T.  But the contrast stitching gives the whole bag a pinkish hue which I am not as crazy about as I thought.  Little things make such a big difference.
> 
> This is my third SO in 10 years so yea, it's a big deal to me too!


I would leave the handle the same color as the bag because it’s a kelly. I am also not crazy with any bicolor choice in combination with pink. When I did my SO Birkin two years ago, I had a true bicolor with the straps and handles in the same color as the interior (etoupe) and the bag in one color (so the sides and front and back the same color in Gris T). Bicolors somehow look more balanced on a Birkin than kelly to me, probably because the two handles vs. one... I think your combo would work well, and having raisin for handles would make sense (not show hand grease easily). But you may consider having straps in raisin instead of the sides, like how I did mine.
To me it’s more a debate between a pink bag vs. black one with pink contrast stitching. Should I get a unicorn that’s a total eye candy (pink) or something practical with a special touch (black with pink stitching and interior)? What made you feel so sure about choosing RP? Do you think you will be carrying yours often for the years to come?


----------



## kath00

Kitty S. said:


> I would leave the handle the same color as the bag because it’s a kelly. I am also not crazy with any bicolor choice in combination with pink. When I did my SO Birkin two years ago, I had a true bicolor with the straps and handles in the same color as the interior (etoupe) and the bag in one color (so the sides and front and back the same color in Gris T). Bicolors somehow look more balanced on a Birkin than kelly to me, probably because the two handles vs. one... I think your combo would work well, and having raisin for handles would make sense (not show hand grease easily). But you may consider having straps in raisin instead of the sides, like how I did mine.
> To me it’s more a debate between a pink bag vs. black one with pink contrast stitching. Should I get a unicorn that’s a total eye candy (pink) or something practical with a special touch (black with pink stitching and interior)? What made you feel so sure about choosing RP? Do you think you will be carrying yours often for the years to come?



PM'd you long answer.  HAHAHAH.


----------



## Kitty S.

Hat Trick said:


> KittyS,
> I had the same dilemma and after deliberating for a few days, realised I wouldn't wear a pink bag into the office much ( I have a small pink LePliage and only ever use it at weekends). So I went for the fun colour on the interior only.
> To help with the decision making process, I made up two accurate Kelly models from coloured cardboard, one model colour on interior only, the other bicolour straps, handle and sides. I carried them around the house for a few days, testing them with my clothes and seeing how much I actually liked each one.  The bicolour outside, while cute, turned out to be less useful with my wardrobe!
> HTH.


Wow I admire your commitment to this decision making process. It’s wonderful the process helped you with your decision. I can picture myself with the two different bags and I already know that while they will both work with my wardrobe, I will be admiring the pink one more but use the black more... shall I give in to my irrational fun side or my practical sensible side (although it isn’t quite sensible or practical in buying a $11k bag ). Do you ever regret not getting that pink bag?


----------



## tramcaro

Kitty S. said:


> Wow I admire your commitment to this decision making process. It’s wonderful the process helped you with your decision. I can picture myself with the two different bags and I already know that while they will both work with my wardrobe, I will be admiring the pink one more but use the black more... shall I give in to my irrational fun side or my practical sensible side (although it isn’t quite sensible or practical in buying a $11k bag ). Do you ever regret not getting that pink bag?



I was in your position not too long ago.  i decided eventually to go with my sensible practical side as I don’t have money to throw out the window once I get bored with the bright outside colour.


----------



## tonkamama

Is the "true" bicolor option still available for Kelly?  Thank you.


Kitty S. said:


> I would leave the handle the same color as the bag because it’s a kelly. I am also not crazy with any bicolor choice in combination with pink. When I did my SO Birkin two years ago, I *had a true bicolor with the straps and handles in the same color as the interior (etoupe) and the bag in one color (so the sides and front and back the same color in Gris T*). Bicolors somehow look more balanced on a Birkin than kelly to me, probably because the two handles vs. one... I think your combo would work well, and having raisin for handles would make sense (not show hand grease easily). But you may consider having straps in raisin instead of the sides, like how I did mine.
> To me it’s more a debate between a pink bag vs. black one with pink contrast stitching. Should I get a unicorn that’s a total eye candy (pink) or something practical with a special touch (black with pink stitching and interior)? What made you feel so sure about choosing RP? Do you think you will be carrying yours often for the years to come?


----------



## tonkamama

I am thinking of doing a SO K28 retourne in Gris Mouette  as main color version 4 (yes I am going out of my comfort zone ).  For the secondary color (I prefer neutrals), which one of the followings would you recommend will go "almost" perfectly with Gris Mouette (handle, straps and sides will be 2nd color) ....OR... I should just stick with one color for the exterior  and pick up a different neutral color for the interior?   Thank you  

1. Gris Perle
2. Gris Asphalte
3. Beton (is this even an option for regular leather ?)


----------



## Kitty S.

tramcaro said:


> I was in your position not too long ago.  i decided eventually to go with my sensible practical side as I don’t have money to throw out the window once I get bored with the bright outside colour.


Good sensible logics


----------



## Kitty S.

tonkamama said:


> Is the "true" bicolor option still available for Kelly?  Thank you.


Yes. If you go back to post #2710, you can see what is offered. Sorry I couldn’t figure out how to repost it here


----------



## Txoceangirl

tonkamama said:


> I am thinking of doing a SO K28 retourne in Gris Mouette  as main color version 4 (yes I am going out of my comfort zone ).  For the secondary color (I prefer neutrals), which one of the followings would you recommend will go "almost" perfectly with Gris Mouette (handle, straps and sides will be 2nd color) ....OR... I should just stick with one color for the exterior  and pick up a different neutral color for the interior?   Thank you
> 
> 1. Gris Perle
> 2. Gris Asphalte
> 3. Beton (is this even an option for regular leather ?)



Sounds fabulous! Beton is not available this round. I’ve seen GM with Etain and it was chic. I like the tone on tone look you are going for.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## westcoastgal

kath00 said:


> . OOOh thank you.  I am worried because I think Raisin is quite dark from what I recall but it's been a while.
> 
> I am also thinking Blue Electric perhaps instead of raisin inside.  It's so hard to visualize and then these SOs take forever so it's even harder to remember a year from now!  SIgh...


I'm having trouble deciding too. BE would be more of a contrast.


----------



## Meta

tonkamama said:


> I am thinking of doing a SO K28 retourne in Gris Mouette  as main color version 4 (yes I am going out of my comfort zone ).  For the secondary color (I prefer neutrals), which one of the followings would you recommend will go "almost" perfectly with Gris Mouette (handle, straps and sides will be 2nd color) ....OR... I should just stick with one color for the exterior  and pick up a different neutral color for the interior?   Thank you
> 
> 1. Gris Perle
> 2. Gris Asphalte
> 3. Beton (is this even an option for regular leather ?)


Of the three options, only Gris Asphalte is a possibility as Gris Mouette does not come in Chevre or Evercolor which is what Gris Perle is offered in. And as mentioned earlier by @Txoceangirl Beton is not offered this season. For pairing of Gris Mouette and Asphalte you'll have a choice of Togo or Epsom.

Personally, I wouldn't pair these two grays together as Mouette is a cold gray while Asphalte is a warm gray. They don't pair well in my eye.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

tonkamama said:


> I am thinking of doing a SO K28 retourne in Gris Mouette  as main color version 4 (yes I am going out of my comfort zone ).  For the secondary color (I prefer neutrals), which one of the followings would you recommend will go "almost" perfectly with Gris Mouette (handle, straps and sides will be 2nd color) ....OR... I should just stick with one color for the exterior  and pick up a different neutral color for the interior?   Thank you
> 
> 1. Gris Perle
> 2. Gris Asphalte
> 3. Beton (is this even an option for regular leather ?)



Agree with @weN84 that GM and GA do not pair well.  GM togo with a Gris Perle interior would be a beautiful neutral combo.  And perhaps do reversed stitching, with the GP stitching on the GM exterior.  Here's GM (clochette) against Gris Perle.


----------



## Txoceangirl

tonkamama said:


> I am thinking of doing a SO K28 retourne in Gris Mouette  as main color version 4 (yes I am going out of my comfort zone ).  For the secondary color (I prefer neutrals), which one of the followings would you recommend will go "almost" perfectly with Gris Mouette (handle, straps and sides will be 2nd color) ....OR... I should just stick with one color for the exterior  and pick up a different neutral color for the interior?   Thank you
> 
> 1. Gris Perle
> 2. Gris Asphalte
> 3. Beton (is this even an option for regular leather ?)



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-combo-bags-pics-only-please.192930/page-24. There is also GM and Etain in a later post there too #352  Craie and etain at #350 for an idea. 

GM and GP could work nicely. I didn’t look at the Kelly SO sheets this round. It might be possible to do contrast piping and interior. I did that on a kelly SO as I wasn’t ready for contrast panels, straps and handle.  Loved how the subtle contrast turned out. Looks special but not full contrast look. HTHs


----------



## Kitty S.

For RP on a kelly sellier in Chèvre, what would be a good second color? For contrast stitching/inside/handle/strap? Or shall I go with only stitching/inside?


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies I know I can always count on your expert advises .  I want to make this round of SO unique in a more subtle way and neutral enough for everyday without thinking too much how it goes with my regular outfits etc..  

Did not aware GA is warmer tone ....Now I need to go check out the magic box and decide between Gris Perle and Etain as 2nd color.  Love the idea of Gris Perle contrast stitching or Etain contrast piping ....  



weN84 said:


> Of the three options, only Gris Asphalte is a possibility as Gris Mouette does not come in Chevre or Evercolor which is what Gris Perle is offered in. And as mentioned earlier by @Txoceangirl Beton is not offered this season. For pairing of Gris Mouette and Asphalte you'll have a choice of Togo or Epsom.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't pair these two grays together as Mouette is a cold gray while Asphalte is a warm gray. They don't pair well in my eye.
> 
> Good luck deciding!





Mme. de la Paix said:


> Agree with @weN84 that GM and GA do not pair well.  GM togo with a Gris Perle interior would be a beautiful neutral combo.  And perhaps do reversed stitching, with the GP stitching on the GM exterior.  Here's GM (clochette) against Gris Perle.
> 
> View attachment 3854562





Txoceangirl said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-combo-bags-pics-only-please.192930/page-24. There is also GM and Etain in a later post there too #352  Craie and etain at #350 for an idea.
> 
> GM and GP could work nicely. I didn’t look at the Kelly SO sheets this round. It might be possible to do contrast piping and interior. I did that on a kelly SO as I wasn’t ready for contrast panels, straps and handle.  Loved how the subtle contrast turned out. Looks special but not full contrast look. HTHs


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

tonkamama said:


> Thank you ladies I know I can always count on your expert advises .  I want to make this round of SO unique in a more subtle way and neutral enough for everyday without thinking too much how it goes with my regular outfits etc..
> 
> Did not aware GA is warmer tone ....Now I need to go check out the magic box and decide between Gris Perle and Etain as 2nd color.  Love the idea of Gris Perle contrast stitching or Etain contrast piping ....


You have AMAZING taste...whatever you choose will be BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kitty S. said:


> For RP on a kelly sellier in Chèvre, what would be a good second color? For contrast stitching/inside/handle/strap? Or shall I go with only stitching/inside?


RP is such a strong color.  I like the idea of contrast stitch and interior.  Maybe a light neutral like gris perle or dark neutral like etoupe or noir.  The lighter stitch will show more on RP than the darker.  Last SO round I did the opposite, noir exterior with azalea stitch on K sellier.  Good Luck!!!


----------



## Kitty S.

Txoceangirl said:


> RP is such a strong color.  I like the idea of contrast stitch and interior.  Maybe a light neutral like gris perle or dark neutral like etoupe or noir.  The lighter stitch will show more on RP than the darker.  Last SO round I did the opposite, noir exterior with azalea stitch on K sellier.  Good Luck!!!


Thank you for the suggestions! It’s helpful to know that the lighter stitching will show more on RP. I almost thought to switch from Gris Pearle or etoupe to raisin for stitching. 
Have you gotten your last SO Back yet? I am also thinking about doing noir exterior and RP stitching. Having a hard time deciding to go with pink or black bag. How do you like your pink SO? Do you use it often? Any regret/reservation?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kitty S. said:


> Thank you for the suggestions! It’s helpful to know that the lighter stitching will show more on RP. I almost thought to switch from Gris Pearle or etoupe to raisin for stitching.
> Have you gotten your last SO Back yet? I am also thinking about doing noir exterior and RP stitching. Having a hard time deciding to go with pink or black bag. How do you like your pink SO? Do you use it often? Any regret/reservation?


I’m still waiting for the Sellier. Ks seem to take longer than Bs. My last K SO chevre bougainvillea took 18 months but gets lots of use! No regrets!  Keep us posted on your decision


----------



## msbaglady5354

I'll be placing my very first SO this weekend (wooo hooo)!!  I have my sights set on a Black Box Sellier K28/32 with Gold Guilloche hardware, lining color TBD.  Does anyone know if gold Guilloche hardware is even available?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Meta

msbaglady5354 said:


> I'll be placing my very first SO this weekend (wooo hooo)!!  I have my sights set on a Black Box Sellier K28/32 with Gold Guilloche hardware, lining color TBD.  Does anyone know if gold Guilloche hardware is even available?  Thanks in advance!


Congrats on being offered your first SO! I'm sorry to rain on your parade but neither Box or guilloche hardware is available for SO. Box have only been available for push offers. Guilloche hardware was only available for a limited time and only in phw, if I'm not mistaken. There's only 5 options of hardware available for Birkin and Kelly SO - ghw, brushed ghw, phw, brushed phw, and permabrass. Refer here for leathers and colors availability. (Colors on the left are for lining and the right are for exterior). HTH.


----------



## Kitty S.

Confirming everything weN84 said about the HW. I just placed my SO today. Was also hoping to get the guilloche HW and was told that it was only for the limited edition. I ended up getting brushed gold because it is only available for SO.
Btw, many thanks to everyone who helped me choosing my SO  I ended up giving in to my sensible side but it was all great fun and can't wait to receive it back already! (was told it would be 6-10 months for K).


----------



## msbaglady5354

weN84 said:


> Congrats on being offered your first SO! I'm sorry to rain on your parade but neither Box or guilloche hardware is available for SO. Box have only been available for push offers. Guilloche hardware was only available for a limited time and only in phw, if I'm not mistaken. There's only 5 options of hardware available for Birkin and Kelly SO - ghw, brushed ghw, phw, brushed phw, and permabrass. Refer here for leathers and colors availability. (Colors on the left are for lining and the right are for exterior). HTH.


Thanks so much for the quick response - I am sooo bummed... But at least now I have the leathers/colors availability to do more researching (and obsessive googling).


----------



## msbaglady5354

Kitty S. said:


> Confirming everything weN84 said about the HW. I just placed my SO today. Was also hoping to get the guilloche HW and was told that it was only for the limited edition. I ended up getting brushed gold because it is only available for SO.
> Btw, many thanks to everyone who helped me choosing my SO  I ended up giving in to my sensible side but it was all great fun and can't wait to receive it back already! (was told it would be 6-10 months for K).


Congratulations on deciding & placing your SO - With all the possible combinations, it sure can be daunting...but a nice kind of daunting


----------



## Kitty S.

msbaglady5354 said:


> Congratulations on deciding & placing your SO - With all the possible combinations, it sure can be daunting...but a nice kind of daunting


It’s so true. But you are definitely in the right hands here. My first time around I walked in without knowing what leathers/colors were offered, so I had to pick out colors on the spot  I didn’t know the intrinsic details on HW last time either. This time I was much better prepared thanks to the intel provided here  Have fun and enjoy the experience!


----------



## Gigi Loves

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone. My special order just came in, just a little under 1 year wait. So without further to do, here she is! B30 cheve with ghw, raisin with rose Jaipur contrast lining and stitching! thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3841379
> View attachment 3841380



Love the combination!


----------



## Kitty S.

Reading earlier posts, everyone’s K has taken a year or more  When I place mine K sellier this week, my SM said 6-8 months... guess she is being overly optimistic...


----------



## mp4

Kitty S. said:


> Reading earlier posts, everyone’s K has taken a year or more  When I place mine K sellier this week, my SM said 6-8 months... guess she is being overly optimistic...



Never say never!  My first Kelly Togo SO took about 6 months but that was 4 years ago.  The second Togo took 2 years.  My last Kelly Chèvre SO was placed 12 months ago.  I fully expect a LONG wait.  All retourne

In general, her response is super optimistic!


----------



## thaenchanting

Kitty S. said:


> Reading earlier posts, everyone’s K has taken a year or more  When I place mine K sellier this week, my SM said 6-8 months... guess she is being overly optimistic...



Last year, i placed an SO order for a K retourne in June and it came by the end of the year. I was shocked how fast it was.


----------



## doloresmia

Almost exactly a year and still waiting for a Togo 25 Birkin [emoji45]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## obsessedwhermes

ermottina said:


> 11 months!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3851043



Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## shoppermomof4

So I’ve been on my SA list for a trench birken or kelly for a year... and nothing. 
Then she called last week and asked if I wanted to come in and do a special order of a bag of my choice!  
I’m super excited but still completely blank on the colors to pick[emoji15].  
So off I go Monday go pick out my colors for a B30[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. Any advice would be kindly appreciated


----------



## carlinha

11 months and 6 days for a Birkin 25 epsom


----------



## HerLuv

Hello... Need help for a sellier K:
1. Rose poupre with gris perle side, straps, handle (chevre)
2. Rose poupre with etoupe side, straps, handle (chevre)
3. Anemone with rose poupre side, straps, handle (evercolor)

Note: I have etain k. I think it is in the same color family as gris perle? 

Thank you all in advance..


----------



## JadeFor3st

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone. My special order just came in, just a little under 1 year wait. So without further to do, here she is! B30 cheve with ghw, raisin with rose Jaipur contrast lining and stitching! thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3841379
> View attachment 3841380



Congratulations! She's very beautiful.


----------



## bagidiotic

carlinha said:


> 11 months and 6 days for a Birkin 25 epsom


Please  show us your little  pop cutie


----------



## bagidiotic

HerLuv said:


> Hello... Need help for a sellier K:
> 1. Rose poupre with gris perle side, straps, handle (chevre)
> 2. Rose poupre with etoupe side, straps, handle (chevre)
> 3. Anemone with rose poupre side, straps, handle (evercolor)
> 
> Note: I have etain k. I think it is in the same color family as gris perle?
> 
> Thank you all in advance..


321 yipeeee


----------



## kath00

I just did this one in a B30 this week:

1. Rose poupre with gris perle side, straps, handle (chevre)!  

It helped a ton to see the swatches in the store.  I looked at Anemone and RP and it was VERY bright.   . Etoupe got super brown looking next to RP.  But the Gris Perle really made the pink stand out.  Make sure you go in and look at the colors and how they affect eachother when they are side by side.   . Good luck!


----------



## westcoastgal

HerLuv said:


> Hello... Need help for a sellier K:
> 1. Rose poupre with gris perle side, straps, handle (chevre)
> 2. Rose poupre with etoupe side, straps, handle (chevre)
> 3. Anemone with rose poupre side, straps, handle (evercolor)
> 
> Note: I have etain k. I think it is in the same color family as gris perle?
> 
> Thank you all in advance..


I think RP would go best with etoupe. But I agree to look at swatches in person. Rose azalee is also muddy looking next to other colors, so need to see in person.


----------



## LadyMartin

K took 11 months, BUT....... unfortunately came sellier instead of retourne Going thru the stages of extreme disappointment now because I left that horseshoe right there.  Well, at least it is time to put in another SO.....(_yep, the wine is beginning to numb the pain._)


----------



## carlinha

LadyMartin said:


> K took 11 months, BUT....... unfortunately came sellier instead of retourne Going thru the stages of extreme disappointment now because I left that horseshoe right there.  Well, at least it is time to put in another SO.....(_yep, the wine is beginning to numb the pain._)


OH NO!!!!!!!  You did not like how it looked in the sellier?  I am so sorry they messed this up big time!!!  What a disappointment!  I have a big fear of this happening to one of my SOs too!  Will you be able to redo this one?


----------



## LadyMartin

carlinha said:


> OH NO!!!!!!!  You did not like how it looked in the sellier?  I am so sorry they messed this up big time!!!  What a disappointment!  I have a big fear of this happening to one of my SOs too!  Will you be able to redo this one?


I knew I would never use it because it looked too formal.  I prefer retourne and this was going to be my "carry forever" bag. I do feel silly for feeling so crushed over this because I know others _(not TPFers of course)_ would say ...it's just a bag.  Must be a combination of all the anticipation, excitement and the let-down.  And yes, I will get another SO, not sure if same color available, may pick something else and hope for better luck.


----------



## nekroxas

Anyone did a Constance SO? How long did it take?


----------



## LadyCupid

HerLuv said:


> Hello... Need help for a sellier K:
> 1. Rose poupre with gris perle side, straps, handle (chevre)
> 2. Rose poupre with etoupe side, straps, handle (chevre)
> 3. Anemone with rose poupre side, straps, handle (evercolor)
> 
> Note: I have etain k. I think it is in the same color family as gris perle?
> 
> Thank you all in advance..


I like no. 1 if you dont mind 2 contrasting colors. Otherwise go with no. 3. Good luck deciding.


----------



## carlinha

LadyMartin said:


> I knew I would never use it because it looked too formal.  I prefer retourne and this was going to be my "carry forever" bag. I do feel silly for feeling so crushed over this because I know others _(not TPFers of course)_ would say ...it's just a bag.  Must be a combination of all the anticipation, excitement and the let-down.  And yes, I will get another SO, not sure if same color available, may pick something else and hope for better luck.


understand completely, am so sorry and i hope your next one will be just perfect!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

nekroxas said:


> Anyone did a Constance SO? How long did it take?


mine took 10 months and 11 days


----------



## carlinha

HerLuv said:


> Hello... Need help for a sellier K:
> 1. Rose poupre with gris perle side, straps, handle (chevre)
> 2. Rose poupre with etoupe side, straps, handle (chevre)
> 3. Anemone with rose poupre side, straps, handle (evercolor)
> 
> Note: I have etain k. I think it is in the same color family as gris perle?
> 
> Thank you all in advance..


3


----------



## mp4

LadyMartin said:


> K took 11 months, BUT....... unfortunately came sellier instead of retourne Going thru the stages of extreme disappointment now because I left that horseshoe right there.  Well, at least it is time to put in another SO.....(_yep, the wine is beginning to numb the pain._)



I've been there and know exactly how you feel!  I waited 2 years...  More wine stat!


----------



## Gina123

doloresmia said:


> Almost exactly a year and still waiting for a Togo 25 Birkin [emoji45]



I hope your B25 will arrive soon before Xmas. I’m still waiting for that call from my SA, it has been almost a year. [emoji22]
My 2 GFs who ordered at the same time and beginning of this year already got their bags.


----------



## HerLuv

bagidiotic said:


> 321 yipeeee



Thanks bagidiotic



carlinha said:


> 3



Thanks Carlinha

Like no. 3 but not sure evercolor is a good leather choice for a sellier


----------



## HerLuv

kath00 said:


> I just did this one in a B30 this week:
> 
> 1. Rose poupre with gris perle side, straps, handle (chevre)!
> 
> It helped a ton to see the swatches in the store.  I looked at Anemone and RP and it was VERY bright.   . Etoupe got super brown looking next to RP.  But the Gris Perle really made the pink stand out.  Make sure you go in and look at the colors and how they affect eachother when they are side by side.   . Good luck!


Thanks Kath00, Great to hear you finally made a choice... raisin was out? [emoji5]


----------



## HerLuv

westcoastgal said:


> I think RP would go best with etoupe. But I agree to look at swatches in person. Rose azalee is also muddy looking next to other colors, so need to see in person.


Thanks Westcoastgal, will definitely go and see the swatches. Interesting to know rose azalea could look muddy.


----------



## HerLuv

yodaling1 said:


> I like no. 1 if you dont mind 2 contrasting colors. Otherwise go with no. 3. Good luck deciding.


Thanks yodaling1. My top choice is no. 1 but I have etain which I think is in the same color family... hmm I guess it shouldnt matter much coz the main color is rp?


----------



## LittleHermesgir

11 month for Birkin 30 Mysore (placed order in 2013) 
5 months for Birkin 30 tri color crocodile ( placed order in 2014）
Almost 12 months for Birkin 30 ostrich ( placed order 2016 )


----------



## LadyCupid

HerLuv said:


> Thanks yodaling1. My top choice is no. 1 but I have etain which I think is in the same color family... hmm I guess it shouldnt matter much coz the main color is rp?


Etain and gris perle are quite different eventhough they are in the grey family so I dont think it matters.


----------



## doloresmia

Gina123 said:


> I hope your B25 will arrive soon before Xmas. I’m still waiting for that call from my SA, it has been almost a year. [emoji22]
> My 2 GFs who ordered at the same time and beginning of this year already got their bags.



Hello doll! I tell myself it is only a bag, but I still feel miffed. Let’s hope the bag gods of h didn’t drop our orders behind a Work bench to be lost with the dust bunnies.


----------



## Kitty S.

doloresmia said:


> Hello doll! I tell myself it is only a bag, but I still feel miffed. Let’s hope the bag gods of h didn’t drop our orders behind a Work bench to be lost with the dust bunnies.


Omg, that possibility is unthinkable  let’s not go there or our imaginations are gonna run wild till we get our bags...


----------



## carlinha

HerLuv said:


> Thanks bagidiotic
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Carlinha
> 
> Like no. 3 but not sure evercolor is a good leather choice for a sellier


you're right, i was just thinking strictly on color, did not take into account the leather.... not even sure if evercolor can be made as a sellier K?


----------



## runner1234

Hi! What interior color do you think would look best with Gris Mouette (B30 Togo)? Debating between yellow (jardin?), anemone, etain, or vert vertigo.. or any other thoughts/ideas? Plan to do brushed gold hardware.. TIA!!


----------



## westcoastgal

I'm thinking of doing the same color and the same bag, and I'm debating the same. I think you should also consider blue paon, malachite, moutard, or feu. It seems to me moutard and feu are more neutral with that color, while most of the other colors would pop more. However I have not looked at yellows or oranges yet.

Here is Gris mouette and I believe Gris perle as color swatches on top of malachite (togo) and blue Paon (chèvre). You'll also see a bit of raisin in Togo and etoupe in swift in the background.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

I need some advice. I'm considering doing either a Gris mouette bag (see above) or a black togo b30 with brushed gold hardware. I want to also do contrast stitching but no contrast trim. Will raisin show up if it's an interior color on a black bag? I want it to show up, but not too much.

I tried rose extreme in a color swatch but it looks really red next to black and I'm not sure it goes with my wardrobe. Pink and blue would be top choices but I still want the bag to look neutral, and I have bags in those colors. Has anyone done gold as an interior color on a black B? I haven't found any pics of this.


----------



## westcoastgal

runner1234 said:


> Hi! What interior color do you think would look best with Gris Mouette (B30 Togo)? Debating between yellow (jardin?), anemone, etain, or vert vertigo.. or any other thoughts/ideas? Plan to do brushed gold hardware.. TIA!!





runner1234 said:


> Hi! What interior color do you think would look best with Gris Mouette (B30 Togo)? Debating between yellow (jardin?), anemone, etain, or vert vertigo.. or any other thoughts/ideas? Plan to do brushed gold hardware.. TIA!!


I replied in post 2876. Sorry i didn't link it by accident.


----------



## periogirl28

shoppermomof4 said:


> So I’ve been on my SA list for a trench birken or kelly for a year... and nothing.
> Then she called last week and asked if I wanted to come in and do a special order of a bag of my choice!
> I’m super excited but still completely blank on the colors to pick[emoji15].
> So off I go Monday go pick out my colors for a B30[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. Any advice would be kindly appreciated


Well then this is your opportunity to chose a Trench 30B and customize it. 
Or look at the second best colour for a bag to add to your collection. Can't give much more advice without knowing more. Congrats!


----------



## LVLover

I chose gris mouette in the last round of SO - I chose B30, togo gris mouette, blue electric lining and contrast trim, the color scheme I believe was #2: one outside color, contrast lining and stitching.
I received the bag in July and it is gorgeous.

My other colors I liked w/ gris mouette that were available: neutral: noir, or craie (gris pearl if not available) OR color: blue hydra

Sorry these are the only pics I have right now. Good Luck!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

westcoastgal said:


> I need some advice. I'm considering doing either a Gris mouette bag (see above) or a black togo b30 with brushed gold hardware. I want to also do contrast stitching but no contrast trim. Will raisin show up if it's an interior color on a black bag? I want it to show up, but not too much.
> 
> I tried rose extreme in a color swatch but it looks really red next to black and I'm not sure it goes with my wardrobe. Pink and blue would be top choices but I still want the bag to look neutral, and I have bags in those colors. Has anyone done gold as an interior color on a black B? I haven't found any pics of this.



Raisin would not be quite enough contrast on black, IMO.  Of the current lining choices for togo, etoupe or gris mouette with black would be nice contrast-but-not-too-much.  And the etoupe will get you white stitching on the inside which is a nice touch.  For a little more contrast but still keeping things neutral - gris perle, beton or gris asphalte.  All would look great with brushed gold hw.


----------



## runner1234

LVLover said:


> I chose gris mouette in the last round of SO - I chose B30, togo gris mouette, blue electric lining and contrast trim, the color scheme I believe was #2: one outside color, contrast lining and stitching.
> I received the bag in July and it is gorgeous.
> 
> My other colors I liked w/ gris mouette that were available: neutral: noir, or craie (gris pearl if not available) OR color: blue hydra
> 
> Sorry these are the only pics I have right now. Good Luck!


Thank you so much, this is stunning!!


----------



## HerLuv

westcoastgal said:


> I need some advice. I'm considering doing either a Gris mouette bag (see above) or a black togo b30 with brushed gold hardware. I want to also do contrast stitching but no contrast trim. Will raisin show up if it's an interior color on a black bag? I want it to show up, but not too much.
> 
> I tried rose extreme in a color swatch but it looks really red next to black and I'm not sure it goes with my wardrobe. Pink and blue would be top choices but I still want the bag to look neutral, and I have bags in those colors. Has anyone done gold as an interior color on a black B? I haven't found any pics of this.


Gris mouette or black will look great with any contrasting color I think.. how about trench inside? 

Raisin will not show up as shown in this pic: hope this helps... good luck


----------



## HerLuv

yodaling1 said:


> Etain and gris perle are quite different eventhough they are in the grey family so I dont think it matters.


Thanks Yodaling1


----------



## HerLuv

carlinha said:


> you're right, i was just thinking strictly on color, did not take into account the leather.... not even sure if evercolor can be made as a sellier K?


Thanks Carlinha... i think it is probably too soft for a sellier.


----------



## Susie Tunes

LadyMartin said:


> K took 11 months, BUT....... unfortunately came sellier instead of retourne Going thru the stages of extreme disappointment now because I left that horseshoe right there.  Well, at least it is time to put in another SO.....(_yep, the wine is beginning to numb the pain._)



OMG [emoji50] That’s awful


----------



## Nanami_S.

Dear tPF members, I need your help!!!
Just got my first SO offer when I was in the store yesterday. I thought I knew what I want l, so I picked out my combinations on the spot. However, I have been thinking and questioning my decision ever since I left the store!! I even dreamed about it last night!! Gosh, it is so exhausting. 
I put in "Chèvre K28 Sellier version 3 brushed gold HW with Rose Pourpre (color 1; front/back) and Raisin (color 2; side/handle/strap)". 


Did I pick a good color combo? I really want a K28 Sellier in Chèvre because it is very hard to come by, but, in my personal opinion, H doesn't offer a desirable color selection in Chèvre this season. Initially, I wanted RP and Etoupe, but I saw them in person and I thought they didn't look right next to each other. Gris Pearls is too light to me. I am terrified with light color bags due to my clumsy personality. It's my first SO. I don't want to mess it up. Hence I went safe and picked RP/Raisin. 
However, my heart desires pop and fun colors. I have a Chartreuse B JPG, Rouge Tomate Herbag, Rose Azalee B25, Feu Bearn wallet, and Picotin 18 Gris Mouette/Bleu Agate. So should I go for something more fun?? Please advise!


----------



## Txoceangirl

LadyMartin said:


> K took 11 months, BUT....... unfortunately came sellier instead of retourne Going thru the stages of extreme disappointment now because I left that horseshoe right there.  Well, at least it is time to put in another SO.....(_yep, the wine is beginning to numb the pain._)


I feel so badly for you.  That just plain old sucks!  I hope they give you another SO for this mess up.


----------



## westcoastgal

Nanami_S. said:


> Dear tPF members, I need your help!!!
> Just got my first SO offer when I was in the store yesterday. I thought I knew what I want l, so I picked out my combinations on the spot. However, I have been thinking and questioning my decision ever since I left the store!! I even dreamed about it last night!! Gosh, it is so exhausting.
> I put in "Chèvre K28 Sellier version 3 brushed gold HW with Rose Pourpre (color 1; front/back) and Raisin (color 2; side/handle/strap)".
> View attachment 3859429
> 
> Did I pick a good color combo? I really want a K28 Sellier in Chèvre because it is very hard to come by, but, in my personal opinion, H doesn't offer a desirable color selection in Chèvre this season. Initially, I wanted RP and Etoupe, but I saw them in person and I thought they didn't look right next to each other. Gris Pearls is too light to me. I am terrified with light color bags due to my clumsy personality. It's my first SO. I don't want to mess it up. Hence I went safe and picked RP/Raisin.
> However, my heart desires pop and fun colors. I have a Chartreuse B JPG, Rouge Tomate Herbag, Rose Azalee B25, Feu Bearn wallet, and Picotin 18 Gris Mouette/Bleu Agate. So should I go for something more fun?? Please advise!


Which color do you definitely want in chèvre? RP? Have you tried it with any of the three blues offered in chèvre? Do you definitely want a bi-color? I personally really like the combo you chose, but just suggesting you could try a brighter color contrast if you wanted that style. But I think you would need to see colors in person together.


----------



## westcoastgal

shoppermomof4 said:


> So I’ve been on my SA list for a trench birken or kelly for a year... and nothing.
> Then she called last week and asked if I wanted to come in and do a special order of a bag of my choice!
> I’m super excited but still completely blank on the colors to pick[emoji15].
> So off I go Monday go pick out my colors for a B30[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. Any advice would be kindly appreciated


I would do a pop color interior to keep it interesting, unless you want it as only a neutral?


----------



## westcoastgal

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Raisin would not be quite enough contrast on black, IMO.  Of the current lining choices for togo, etoupe or gris mouette with black would be nice contrast-but-not-too-much.  And the etoupe will get you white stitching on the inside which is a nice touch.  For a little more contrast but still keeping things neutral - gris perle, beton or gris asphalte.  All would look great with brushed gold hw.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

Thanks for the advice!


HerLuv said:


> Gris mouette or black will look great with any contrasting color I think.. how about trench inside?
> 
> Raisin will not show up as shown in this pic: hope this helps... good luck
> View attachment 3859424


----------



## PJW5813

Nanami_S

Classic colours for a classic bag
did you consider reversing the colours?
Raisin is such a universal colour that would be enlivened the  touch of RP


----------



## Nanami_S.

westcoastgal said:


> Which color do you definitely want in chèvre? RP? Have you tried it with any of the three blues offered in chèvre? Do you definitely want a bi-color? I personally really like the combo you chose, but just suggesting you could try a brighter color contrast if you wanted that style. But I think you would need to see colors in person together.



RP is the color I am after. I think Blue Paon or Vert Vertigo will be a contrast color if I go with version 2 (contrast stitching & lining), but I prefer bi-color because it is so rare and who knows when will I be offered with another SO again. BP and VV may be too BOLD on version 3, right? Same apply to BE and BH.


----------



## Kitty S.

LadyMartin said:


> I knew I would never use it because it looked too formal.  I prefer retourne and this was going to be my "carry forever" bag. I do feel silly for feeling so crushed over this because I know others _(not TPFers of course)_ would say ...it's just a bag.  Must be a combination of all the anticipation, excitement and the let-down.  And yes, I will get another SO, not sure if same color available, may pick something else and hope for better luck.


Wish you better luck next time! So sorry to hear this happened to you. You have all the support you need from TPFers here. We know it's not just a bag!


----------



## Nanami_S.

PJW5813 said:


> Nanami_S
> 
> Classic colours for a classic bag
> did you consider reversing the colours?
> Raisin is such a universal colour that would be enlivened the  touch of RP



I did think about revering Raisin/RP, but I have been wanting a RP for a while so I made it the primary color.


----------



## VickyB

Kitty S. said:


> Reading earlier posts, everyone’s K has taken a year or more  When I place mine K sellier this week, my SM said 6-8 months... guess she is being overly optimistic...


My Ks have all taken 7-9 months.


----------



## Kitty S.

VickyB said:


> My Ks have all taken 7-9 months.


I hope I will have your luck as well!


----------



## periogirl28

nekroxas said:


> Anyone did a Constance SO? How long did it take?


Mine was 1year 4 months in Doblis.


----------



## QuelleFromage

This is me placing my last special order.


----------



## Hat Trick

Ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> This is me placing my last special order.
> 
> View attachment 3860328


Love it! I feel exactly the same way. We must be meticulous!


----------



## westcoastgal

doloresmia said:


> Almost exactly a year and still waiting for a Togo 25 Birkin [emoji45]


Too long!


----------



## westcoastgal

LadyMartin said:


> K took 11 months, BUT....... unfortunately came sellier instead of retourne Going thru the stages of extreme disappointment now because I left that horseshoe right there.  Well, at least it is time to put in another SO.....(_yep, the wine is beginning to numb the pain._)


I'm really sorry - after all that waiting. Horrible! But I'm proud you didn't take it anyway.


----------



## eternallove4bag

One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Rhl2987

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


Absolutely stunning. Congratulations!! I love the colors you chose. Togo?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> Absolutely stunning. Congratulations!! I love the colors you chose. Togo?



Thank you so much! [emoji171][emoji171] yes, she is Togo [emoji4]


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


Absolute LOVE!!!!!! Great combo.   Enjoy this special bag.


----------



## EmileH

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139



Congratulations!!! This is stunning.


----------



## ehy12

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


That is one stunning SO my dear!!!!


----------



## runner1234

Hi! I posted last week for a friend and just today got a surprise call from my SA offering me my second SO (first has not yet arrived)! I’d love to get some advice from you knowledgeable ladies!! I’ve been longing for a red birkin.. Which would you choose (for B30) between:

rouge casaque chèvre
rouge casaque epsom
rouge vif togo 

And also gold vs palladium (I do have only gold jewelry tho)

TIA!!


----------



## rania1981

runner1234 said:


> Hi! I posted last week for a friend and just today got a surprise call from my SA offering me my second SO (first has not yet arrived)! I’d love to get some advice from you knowledgeable ladies!! I’ve been longing for a red birkin.. Which would you choose (for B30) between:
> 
> rouge casaque chèvre
> rouge casaque epsom
> rouge vif togo
> 
> And also gold vs palladium (I do have only gold jewelry tho)
> 
> TIA!!


Imho Rouge Casaque is beautiful in Chèvre and gold hardware definitely! Looking forward to your beautiful so!


----------



## runner1234

runner1234 said:


> Hi! I posted last week for a friend and just today got a surprise call from my SA offering me my second SO (first has not yet arrived)! I’d love to get some advice from you knowledgeable ladies!! I’ve been longing for a red birkin.. Which would you choose (for B30) between:
> 
> rouge casaque chèvre
> rouge casaque epsom
> rouge vif togo
> 
> And also gold vs palladium (I do have only gold jewelry tho)
> 
> TIA!!



Oops I meant vermillion not rouge VIF


----------



## eternallove4bag

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Absolute LOVE!!!!!! Great combo.   Enjoy this special bag.


Thank you so much [emoji171][emoji171]... I greatly appreciate  your good wishes [emoji171]



Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations!!! This is stunning.


I am so in love! Thank you so much [emoji8]. I can’t wait for you to pick up yours [emoji171][emoji171]



ehy12 said:


> That is one stunning SO my dear!!!!


Thank you[emoji8]... I am over the moon[emoji28]... I was so nervous picking her up!


----------



## Meta

@runner1234 Another vote for Rouge Casaque in Chevre. It's absolutely gorgeous and either ghw or brushed ghw would be my pick. 

Also, Togo and Epsom are available from PO so for a SO, Chevre is something special. Good luck deciding.


----------



## jkhuu623

Does anyone know if Rouge Grenat is still available for SO?


----------



## BirkinLover77

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


Wow! Congratulations! Beautiful SO! The colors are simply stunning! Have a great day!!


----------



## hoot

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


She's a beauty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


*Oh darling I have barely been on the forum lately but so glad to catch your posting of this absolutely gorgeous GIRL you got !!! She's spectacular and the stitching is such a nice touch!! Congrats!!!*


----------



## lebagfairy

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


Congrats! Anemone togo is my dream SO!


----------



## kath00

Make sure you look at RC with gold HW. To me it looks a little holiday/Christmasy?  I agree with chèvre but would do SHW because of that. And some awesome inside color too!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

runner1234 said:


> Hi! I posted last week for a friend and just today got a surprise call from my SA offering me my second SO (first has not yet arrived)! I’d love to get some advice from you knowledgeable ladies!! I’ve been longing for a red birkin.. Which would you choose (for B30) between:
> 
> rouge casaque chèvre
> rouge casaque epsom
> rouge vif togo
> 
> And also gold vs palladium (I do have only gold jewelry tho)
> 
> TIA!!


Chevre!!!!!rc gonna rock on it


----------



## luxi_max

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ it is gorgeous!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## HerLuv

kath00 said:


> Make sure you look at RC with gold HW. To me it looks a little holiday/Christmasy?  I agree with chèvre but would do SHW because of that. And some awesome inside color too!


This .. congrats to OP


----------



## carlinha

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


so so stunning *eternallove4bag*!!!!  congrats on your beauty!  what color is the stitch?  twins on the GM interior!  mine arrived a little less than a year as well!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139



Congrats *eternallove4bag!!! *Gorgeous SO, LOVE the constrast stitching, makes the bag pop even more!


----------



## Txoceangirl

jkhuu623 said:


> Does anyone know if Rouge Grenat is still available for SO?


Sorry, it’s not on the current list.


----------



## naths

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139



Wow it’s amazing [emoji6] When did you placed your order ? I’m waiting for a Kelly 32 also anemone placed  November 26 2016 [emoji31]


----------



## naths

Does anyone has the new SO colors availables?


----------



## Txoceangirl

naths said:


> Does anyone has the new SO colors availables?


See post #2630 in this thread. You can also find images for the linings too in posts after that.


----------



## runner1234

HerLuv said:


> This .. congrats to OP



OMG thanks so much!! I have this same concern about GHW looking somehow off (maybe Christmas-y LOL). I do have all gold jewelry (including gold love) but also really like the look of RC with PHW (I’m obsessed with Rami’s RC birkin with PHW )Any suggestions for interior?


----------



## naths

Txoceangirl said:


> See post #2630 in this thread. You can also find images for the linings too in posts after that.



Thank you so much [emoji4][emoji119]


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


Wow she is Gorgeous !!! Congratulation


----------



## VickyB

Txoceangirl said:


> Sorry, it’s not on the current list.


I can't find the leather/color list for this round. Could somebody pls point me in the right direction? Many thanks in advance!!!!!


----------



## AngelFood

My dearest Eternal,

I am so happy you received your newest treasure. The color is beyond gorgeous. Congratulations my dear. she could not have a more special person to own her❤️


eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


----------



## jkhuu623

I just got offered to create a SO. I need suggestions! What color combo should I do for a K32 sellier? I'm thinking option 3. Does anyone have pictures of the combos below?

Epsom: Etain or GM with Craie

Or...

Rouge Casaque or Rouge Grenat with GM


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## VickyB

Help please! I'm trying to find current SO leathers/colors on offer. Could somebody point me in the right direction? Many thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## VickyB

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Going in this week to do my SO next week. What do you all think about a birkin 25 chreve? I'm afraid I won't like the spine.


My Cheever SOs have zero spine showing.


----------



## oohshinythings

Txoceangirl said:


> Sorry, it’s not on the current list.


 @jkhuu623 Hmm it was on my list this round in Swift and Togo. Maybe depends on your geographic location?


----------



## oohshinythings

jkhuu623 said:


> Does anyone know if Rouge Grenat is still available for SO?


Actually it's on the list that was posted as well, also in Clemence (link below)



VickyB said:


> I can't find the leather/color list for this round. Could somebody pls point me in the right direction? Many thanks in advance!!!!!



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-176#post-31680051


----------



## Txoceangirl

oohshinythings said:


> @jkhuu623 Hmm it was on my list this round in Swift and Togo. Maybe depends on your geographic location?


Omg. So sorry. I looked at the same list and somehow missed it. I feel like an idiot. Thank you for steering poster in the right direction.


----------



## jkhuu623

oohshinythings said:


> Actually it's on the list that was posted as well, also in Clemence (link below)
> 
> 
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-176#post-31680051



Thank you all!

I'm so torn. Not sure what bag to create. I was thinking K32 Sellier either

1) GM or Etain with Craie in option 3
2) Rouge Grenat or Rouge casaque with etain/GM in option 2 or as a birkin

But I also love malachite. Decisions decisions. 

Would love hear everyone's suggestions!


----------



## allure244

jkhuu623 said:


> Thank you all!
> 
> I'm so torn. Not sure what bag to create. I was thinking K32 Sellier either
> 
> 1) GM or Etain with Craie in option 3
> 2) Rouge Grenat or Rouge casaque with etain/GM in option 2 or as a birkin
> 
> But I also love malachite. Decisions decisions.
> 
> Would love hear everyone's suggestions!



This is a pic of etoupe with craie sellier Kelly I found online from Lecrin. Might give u a closer idea of what gm or etain with craie Kelly sellier would look like. I think it's quite striking.


----------



## cloverleaf2015

I really need HELP!!!  I am totally confused.
I went into H yesterday, for my first SO and the SA showed me the colour selection for 2018.
I planned to get a Kelly 28, retourné style, with another colour on the inside.
She showed me the page with the different leathers for the outside, chevre, togo, epsom and so on. Then when I asked her about the inside, she told me the selection is the same on the same page she just had shown me. She had that page with the "Lining colors 2018" but she said this is for croc, afterwards she said that page is not relevant. She said that because the inside is Chevre I only have the selection for Chevre on the only page she showed me with the different outside leathers. The SA also checked with another SA.
Now I'm totally confused, can I only select one from those 13 Chevre colors. I really like none of the more bright ones and the neutral ones don't really make this SO really special in the end. The poor selection for the inside really turned me off now to get any SO at all. I want to pick something I really love!
I rang also 2 stores here in Switzerland and one store said, yes there are more colour and the other one said, not it's pretty limited - this action was also not really very help. Can anyone else tell me what selection they had?


----------



## periogirl28

cloverleaf2015 said:


> I really need HELP!!!  I am totally confused.
> I went into H yesterday, for my first SO and the SA showed me the colour selection for 2018.
> I planned to get a Kelly 28, retourné style, with another colour on the inside.
> She showed me the page with the different leathers for the outside, chevre, togo, epsom and so on. Then when I asked her about the inside, she told me the selection is the same on the same page she just had shown me. She had that page with the "Lining colors 2018" but she said this is for croc, afterwards she said that page is not relevant. She said that because the inside is Chevre I only have the selection for Chevre on the only page she showed me with the different outside leathers. The SA also checked with another SA.
> Now I'm totally confused, can I only select one from those 13 Chevre colors. I really like none of the more bright ones and the neutral ones don't really make this SO really special in the end. The poor selection for the inside really turned me off now to get any SO at all. I want to pick something I really love!
> I rang also 2 stores here in Switzerland and one store said, yes there are more colour and the other one said, not it's pretty limited - this action was also not really very help. Can anyone else tell me what selection they had?


If I am not wrong you should have about 41 lining colours for a Chevré bag this season. I think maybe you need to check with your SA again.


----------



## cloverleaf2015

periogirl28 said:


> If I am not wrong you should have about 41 lining colours for a Chevré bag this season. I think maybe you need to check with your SA again.


Hi, thanks for your answer. I would like a bag in Togo, and as interiour she said I can only chose from the 13 chevre colors, and not from the seperat sheet "lining colors 2018". with 41 colors. I feel stupid to check again with her, as she already did re-check with the management or SA, whoever she really had checked. That's why I wanted to check with others people or stores.  :o(


----------



## periogirl28

cloverleaf2015 said:


> Hi, thanks for your answer. I would like a bag in Togo, and as interiour she said I can only chose from the 13 chevre colors, and not from the seperat sheet "lining colors 2018". with 41 colors. I feel stupid to check again with her, as she already did re-check with the management or SA, whoever she really had checked. That's why I wanted to check with others people or stores.  :o(


Oh I see! Togo, well in that case it is pretty clear it should be that list of 41 lining options. Good luck!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Congratulations! Beautiful SO! The colors are simply stunning! Have a great day!!


Thank you so much[emoji171][emoji171]... in love with Ms. Anemone and GM. 



hoot said:


> She's a beauty!


Thank you my friend for sharing my joy[emoji8][emoji171][emoji171]



Israeli_Flava said:


> *Oh darling I have barely been on the forum lately but so glad to catch your posting of this absolutely gorgeous GIRL you got !!! She's spectacular and the stitching is such a nice touch!! Congrats!!!*


Thank you so much my dear [emoji8][emoji8] I am over the moon with my first SO. She turned out exactly the way I had imagined her and I am so addicted to contrast stitching now [emoji28].... sent you a DM btw[emoji171][emoji171]



lebagfairy said:


> Congrats! Anemone togo is my dream SO!


Thank you so much! Ever since I started my H journey I have been obsessed with anemone, RC, malachite, BE apart from H grays... Ms. Anemone did not disappoint[emoji28][emoji171][emoji171] 



luxi_max said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ it is gorgeous!  Congrats!!!!


Thank you so much [emoji8].... so thrilled she is here[emoji171][emoji171]



carlinha said:


> so so stunning *eternallove4bag*!!!!  congrats on your beauty!  what color is the stitch?  twins on the GM interior!  mine arrived a little less than a year as well!


Thank you so much my dear [emoji8]... many congrats on getting your SO! Going to look for pictures of yours.... isn’t GM just amazing? I went for GM stitching. 
Btw I am still drooling over your bamboo C24 SO! You are inspiring me to go for a C SO this time [emoji28]



GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats *eternallove4bag!!! *Gorgeous SO, LOVE the constrast stitching, makes the bag pop even more!


Thank you so much my dear GNIPPOHS [emoji8]
This was my first SO... so was super nervous on how the contrast stitching would look but now I am a fan and can’t wait for my second one to arrive! I did contrast stitching on that too[emoji28]



naths said:


> Wow it’s amazing [emoji6] When did you placed your order ? I’m waiting for a Kelly 32 also anemone placed  November 26 2016 [emoji31]


Thank you so much [emoji171][emoji171]... I placed my order mid October last year. My store started getting the orders mid July and I was panicking that maybe mine was one of those SOs that H takes its own sweet time with [emoji28] but happy to get the call from my SA that she arrived safe and sound! You will love this color so much! It’s just amazing...hope you get yours very soon... anemone K sounds amazing[emoji171][emoji171]



tonkamama said:


> Wow she is Gorgeous !!! Congratulation


Thank you so much [emoji8]... super happy with the way this baby turned out! [emoji171][emoji171]



AngelFood said:


> My dearest Eternal,
> 
> I am so happy you received your newest treasure. The color is beyond gorgeous. Congratulations my dear. she could not have a more special person to own her[emoji173]️



Thank you so much my friend [emoji8].. so in love with anemone[emoji171][emoji171] and you are too sweet! I feel like we have so much to catch up on! Sending you a message [emoji4]


----------



## Kitty S.

periogirl28 said:


> Oh I see! Togo, well in that case it is pretty clear it should be that list of 41 lining options. Good luck!


+1


----------



## westcoastgal

I think RP and blue nuit in Togo. You could do in bicolor. Would look amazing I think. Put the RP on the front of the bag. Handles and sides blue nuit.


Nanami_S. said:


> RP is the color I am after. I think Blue Paon or Vert Vertigo will be a contrast color if I go with version 2 (contrast stitching & lining), but I prefer bi-color because it is so rare and who knows when will I be offered with another SO again. BP and VV may be too BOLD on version 3, right? Same apply to BE and BH.


----------



## westcoastgal

runner1234 said:


> Hi! I posted last week for a friend and just today got a surprise call from my SA offering me my second SO (first has not yet arrived)! I’d love to get some advice from you knowledgeable ladies!! I’ve been longing for a red birkin.. Which would you choose (for B30) between:
> 
> rouge casaque chèvre
> rouge casaque epsom
> rouge vif togo
> 
> And also gold vs palladium (I do have only gold jewelry tho)
> 
> TIA!!


Rouge casaque chèvre.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

jkhuu623 said:


> I just got offered to create a SO. I need suggestions! What color combo should I do for a K32 sellier? I'm thinking option 3. Does anyone have pictures of the combos below?
> 
> Epsom: Etain or GM with Craie
> 
> Or...
> 
> Rouge Casaque or Rouge Grenat with GM


I believe this is GM (not sure which leather) against Craie Epsom.


----------



## westcoastgal

cloverleaf2015 said:


> Hi, thanks for your answer. I would like a bag in Togo, and as interiour she said I can only chose from the 13 chevre colors, and not from the seperat sheet "lining colors 2018". with 41 colors. I feel stupid to check again with her, as she already did re-check with the management or SA, whoever she really had checked. That's why I wanted to check with others people or stores.  :o(


I think some stores are given more limited choices or the SAs are not as educated as TPF members!  if you could be really gentle, you could ask the SA again, or the SM, but I realize it's hard bc you want to preserve the relationship and not ask too many times. If this reallly is your final answer, please don't give up your SO opportunity. If you think a lot and research it, I think you can find a choice you like. But definitely don't get something you don't like!


----------



## westcoastgal

Nanami_S. said:


> RP is the color I am after. I think Blue Paon or Vert Vertigo will be a contrast color if I go with version 2 (contrast stitching & lining), but I prefer bi-color because it is so rare and who knows when will I be offered with another SO again. BP and VV may be too BOLD on version 3, right? Same apply to BE and BH.


RP and blue sapphire chèvre bicolor. Just an idea. Or how about Gris perle and RP?


----------



## westcoastgal

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Nanami_S.

westcoastgal said:


> RP and blue sapphire chèvre bicolor. Just an idea. Or how about Gris perle and RP?



Personally I think GP is too light. I am not a fan of BS either. I had my SA do a side-by-side comparison for me. Besides Raisin (in Swif tI think) all others (Blue Paon, Etoupe and Rose Pourpre) are in chèvre. I will stick with my initial combo.


----------



## runner1234

Hi again ladies! Still trying to weigh my options before I meet with my SA on Sat..

Here are some of the options I am considering for B30

- Blue electrique with vert vertigo interior (similar to attached pic but without contrast stitching) either Togo or chèvre BGHW
- Rouge casaque chèvre or epsom PHW

Any suggestions on interior colors for BE or RC?

Thanks!


----------



## carlinha

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you so much my dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... many congrats on getting your SO! Going to look for pictures of yours.... isn’t GM just amazing? I went for GM stitching.
> Btw I am still drooling over your bamboo C24 SO! You are inspiring me to go for a C SO this time



I just got mine recently too and it took a little less than a year so we probably ordered around the same time last fall.  I haven't posted her here yet but on my IG I did... having some issues now that we can't use Photobucket anymore... stay tuned.

I love how GM seems to be so chameleon, from your pics it almost looks like a lighter shade of purple the contrast stitch... and on mine it looks like a light blue maybe... i love it!!  I would love a bag in GM, it's the perfect grey.

And yes you should SO a C24!!!  I LOVE mine!!!!  Such a great size and wonderful shoulder bag.


----------



## carlinha

Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!

She arrived in a little over 11 months.


----------



## Rami00

carlinha said:


> Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!
> 
> She arrived in a little over 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 3862428
> View attachment 3862429
> View attachment 3862430


This is the most gorgeous and elegant combo with grey ever (even tho I am not a pink girl, totally digging it) !!! Congratulations!


----------



## boboxu

My K sellier finally arrived, it took 18 months, now I'm in Ban Island....waiting for another one which is a B so should be shorter waittime


----------



## runner1234

Does anyone know if SO with Chèvre takes longer than other leathers? I ordered a B30 etoupe chèvre with blue sapphire interior 11 mos ago and still haven’t received it..


----------



## boboxu

carlinha said:


> Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!
> 
> She arrived in a little over 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 3862428
> View attachment 3862429
> View attachment 3862430


I love your twillys, they are match perfectly with your SO, I've been looking for them forever


----------



## boboxu

runner1234 said:


> Does anyone know if SO with Chèvre takes longer than other leathers? I ordered a B30 etoupe chèvre with blue sapphire interior 11 mos ago and still haven’t received it..


Not in my case, my cherve B and epsom took 7/8 months to arrive


----------



## apinkcandy

boboxu said:


> Not in my case, my cherve B and epsom took 7/8 months to arrive


How do you order a birkin bag? Thanks!


----------



## boboxu

apinkcandy said:


> How do you order a birkin bag? Thanks!


Sorry I'm not quite understand your question, you meant SO Birkin?  In general for SO bags normally it will be offered by SA, not something you can request from store and it has to be approved by the store management. You have to be a regular client who shops loyalty at your store and has quite a spending history with them


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## kath00

westcoastgal said:


> I think some stores are given more limited choices or the SAs are not as educated as TPF members!  if you could be really gentle, you could ask the SA again, or the SM, but I realize it's hard bc you want to preserve the relationship and not ask too many times. If this reallly is your final answer, please don't give up your SO opportunity. If you think a lot and research it, I think you can find a choice you like. But definitely don't get something you don't like!



This!  My previous SA was clueless about 5y ago and when I asked for a rose tyrien togo, she changed it to a rose confetti epsom and put the order in for me without permission for the change.  No idea what happened.  She told me later she thought I would like RC better because it's not as bright and epsom better because it's not as heavy.  Ummmm no.  I did not.  I was really so so disappointed and there was nothing I could do.  WHen the bag finally came 3 years later, I didn't like it at all and ended up having to sell it, which was not my intention at all.  I am FINALLY getting my dream pink bag over 5 years later thanks to my new SA being so awesome and allowing me the SO in RP (in Chevre)! 

So definitely speak up.  I even now followed up with an email the next day to my SA again confirming EXACTLY what I asked for including the reverse stitching, the color of the hardware, etc just to be sure she got it down right.  I am never taking chances again.  This is a huge investment AND also takes so so long to get that you should be able to get exactly what your dreams are!


----------



## bagidiotic

carlinha said:


> Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!
> 
> She arrived in a little over 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 3862428
> View attachment 3862429
> View attachment 3862430


Awwww  
Simply adorable


----------



## rwy_ma

runner1234 said:


> Hi again ladies! Still trying to weigh my options before I meet with my SA on Sat..
> 
> Here are some of the options I am considering for B30
> 
> - Blue electrique with vert vertigo interior (similar to attached pic but without contrast stitching) either Togo or chèvre BGHW
> - Rouge casaque chèvre or epsom PHW
> 
> Any suggestions on interior colors for BE or RC?
> 
> Thanks!



Here are my thoughts: 

- BE Chèvre with Etoupe piping, Etoupe colour  stitching and lining

- BE Chèvre with anémone stitching and lining

- Rouge Casaque chèvre with RP piping and stitching and lining 

- Rouge Casaque chèvre with Rose azalée stitching and lining


----------



## carlinha

Rami00 said:


> This is the most gorgeous and elegant combo with grey ever (even tho I am not a pink girl, totally digging it) !!! Congratulations!


thanks *Rami*!  so funny but i was not a pink girl before Hermes either! 



boboxu said:


> My K sellier finally arrived, it took 18 months, now I'm in Ban Island....waiting for another one which is a B so should be shorter waittime


so glad your K sellier arrived!!  i have one pending and it is almost 2 years now 



boboxu said:


> I love your twillys, they are match perfectly with your SO, I've been looking for them forever


thank you!  i am obsessed with these twillys and feel so lucky to have got them!  hope you find them too!



bagidiotic said:


> Awwww
> Simply adorable


thank you babe


----------



## Rhl2987

carlinha said:


> Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!
> 
> She arrived in a little over 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 3862428
> View attachment 3862429
> View attachment 3862430


Such a cutie!!! Many congratulations!


----------



## jkhuu623

Hi again! I'm so torn. Should I make a Constance, birkin 30, or Kelly 32? If kelly, should I make sellier or retourne?

Constance- epsom Rouge casaque with Gris mouette interrior

Kelly- etain with electric blue in option 3

Birkin- Rouge Grenat with Gris mouette piping and interior

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## eternallove4bag

carlinha said:


> I just got mine recently too and it took a little less than a year so we probably ordered around the same time last fall.  I haven't posted her here yet but on my IG I did... having some issues now that we can't use Photobucket anymore... stay tuned.
> 
> I love how GM seems to be so chameleon, from your pics it almost looks like a lighter shade of purple the contrast stitch... and on mine it looks like a light blue maybe... i love it!!  I would love a bag in GM, it's the perfect grey.
> 
> And yes you should SO a C24!!!  I LOVE mine!!!!  Such a great size and wonderful shoulder bag.


GM is a total chameleon and I am so tempted to SO a C in GM with RP inside and contrast stitching! And now looking at your gorgeous SO I feel the combo is speaking out to me even more! Right now I am undecided between black chèvre with RP and GM with RP[emoji28]



carlinha said:


> Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!
> 
> She arrived in a little over 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 3862428
> View attachment 3862429
> View attachment 3862430



She is such a stunner! Love the combo of GM with it! You are so right GM here looks lighting blue! It’s as though the color adapts to different color combinations [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] many congrats on this amazing SO!


----------



## cloverleaf2015

Kitty S. said:


> +





westcoastgal said:


> I think some stores are given more limited choices or the SAs are not as educated as TPF members!  if you could be really gentle, you could ask the SA again, or the SM, but I realize it's hard bc you want to preserve the relationship and not ask too many times. If this reallly is your final answer, please don't give up your SO opportunity. If you think a lot and research it, I think you can find a choice you like. But definitely don't get something you don't like!


 Thanks for your kind words. I experience few times where I had more clue than the SA, in different lux stores. But after I had doubted the correctness of her information, she went and checked with the management or the other SA responsible for SO. Really don't want to "upset" them with my questioning. I kind need to assume that they know what they are doing, as the system itself didn't really change only the color selection.
Today I tried to ring other shops again but didn't really get a 100% reliable answer. Seems say the choise is limited.
I really want to take this awesome opportunity for a SO, but I also want to love the bag


----------



## GNIPPOHS

carlinha said:


> Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!
> 
> She arrived in a little over 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 3862428
> View attachment 3862429
> View attachment 3862430



Congrats *carlinha!!! *RA is perfect in this size and  your GM lining ...  am waiting for mine in a k!


----------



## boboxu

jkhuu623 said:


> Hi again! I'm so torn. Should I make a Constance, birkin 30, or Kelly 32? If kelly, should I make sellier or retourne?
> 
> Constance- epsom Rouge casaque with Gris mouette interrior
> 
> Kelly- etain with electric blue in option 3
> 
> Birkin- Rouge Grenat with Gris mouette piping and interior
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


In those 3, let's talk about 1 and 3 first 
- with C in rouge casaque it's not hard to find a regular one in RC of course without 2nd color inside and HSS so unless you love C the most then go with this 
Option 3, rouge Grenat does come in regular bag in Birkin except with your choice you will have Gris M piping n interior and  Birkin would take faster than Kelly in waittime 
- personally I would go with etain/Be which I did with my SO, it took 18 months though But it's pretty so it's worth the wait (mine was K25 sellier)


----------



## bagidiotic

jkhuu623 said:


> Hi again! I'm so torn. Should I make a Constance, birkin 30, or Kelly 32? If kelly, should I make sellier or retourne?
> 
> Constance- epsom Rouge casaque with Gris mouette interrior
> 
> Kelly- etain with electric blue in option 3
> 
> Birkin- Rouge Grenat with Gris mouette piping and interior
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


How to help???
What you have
What will you use
What you need
What you lust
We need everything  bit by bit
Over the years
You should  prioritise 
Calm down and  plan wisely


----------



## westcoastgal

cloverleaf2015 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I experience few times where I had more clue than the SA, in different lux stores. But after I had doubted the correctness of her information, she went and checked with the management or the other SA responsible for SO. Really don't want to "upset" them with my questioning. I kind need to assume that they know what they are doing, as the system itself didn't really change only the color selection.
> Today I tried to ring other shops again but didn't really get a 100% reliable answer. Seems say the choise is limited.
> I really want to take this awesome opportunity for a SO, but I also want to love the bag


I know this is hard. How long do you have to order it? If you take the pressure off and give yourself time to think, I think you will reach a good decision. You can bounce ideas off everyone here.


----------



## honhon

carlinha said:


> Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!
> 
> She arrived in a little over 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 3862428
> View attachment 3862429
> View attachment 3862430


congratulations! the permabrass hardware gives a new taste, i love it


----------



## jkhuu623

boboxu said:


> In those 3, let's talk about 1 and 3 first
> - with C in rouge casaque it's not hard to find a regular one in RC of course without 2nd color inside and HSS so unless you love C the most then go with this
> Option 3, rouge Grenat does come in regular bag in Birkin except with your choice you will have Gris M piping n interior and  Birkin would take faster than Kelly in waittime
> - personally I would go with etain/Be which I did with my SO, it took 18 months though But it's pretty so it's worth the wait (mine was K25 sellier)



Do you think a K32 sellier would be too big? 

Thank you!!!!


----------



## jkhuu623

bagidiotic said:


> How to help???
> What you have
> What will you use
> What you need
> What you lust
> We need everything  bit by bit
> Over the years
> You should  prioritise
> Calm down and  plan wisely



I have: K28 Togo noir, B30 Togo etoupe, C24 blue zanzibar, Lindy 26 in gold

I use the C24 the most bc it's the first box and easiest to get out of my closet

I also use the Kelly quite frequently and only used the Birkin once. 

I am a shoulder bag type of person so a Kelly or Constance makes the lose sense. 

I'm currently lusting after a rouge bag but feel like I might be offered one soon anyway.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## BirkinLover77

carlinha said:


> Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!
> 
> She arrived in a little over 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 3862428
> View attachment 3862429
> View attachment 3862430


Amazing and beautiful SO! This color combo is simply spectacular!! Congratulations


----------



## boboxu

jkhuu623 said:


> Do you think a K32 sellier would be too big?
> 
> Thank you!!!!


It depends on your frame too dear. I'm very petite 5'3 and 98-100lbs so I find K25 sellier  is fit me perfectly but I do also have K28 in returned and I don't really carry a lot with me so it works out well. 
Kelly sellier in 32 would be too boxy in my opinion because it's sellier style and the corners are easy to hit here and there


----------



## nana9026

Hello ladies! I’d like to seek your help and advice! My SA informed me about an offer of SO ( [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126], I’m still v v excited about it[emoji5]). 
I’m thinking about a B25 which I’ve been longing and drooling for long time, yet I worried that it would be too small for daily use. I’ve read thru this thread , and found that most would consider 30 for B which I guess it would be more practical .... I own a black B30 and Etain B30, K in geranium, plomb and gold; so I am thinking about a B in red or rose colour. 
Any advice ? I’m so excited and ambivalent about the choices[emoji5]


----------



## runner1234

What do you guys think about rouge casaque with anemone interior?


----------



## carlinha

Rhl2987 said:


> Such a cutie!!! Many congratulations!


thank you!



eternallove4bag said:


> GM is a total chameleon and I am so tempted to SO a C in GM with RP inside and contrast stitching! And now looking at your gorgeous SO I feel the combo is speaking out to me even more! Right now I am undecided between black chèvre with RP and GM with RP[emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> She is such a stunner! Love the combo of GM with it! You are so right GM here looks lighting blue! It’s as though the color adapts to different color combinations [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] many congrats on this amazing SO!


thank you!  i agree that GM totally adapts to the combo.  lovely!!  
boy, tough choices, i think i am leaning more towards black with RP... but the stitching may not stand out as much as if you did GM.... both will be equally gorgeous, but i think for some reason, black with RP will just be lush!



GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats *carlinha!!! *RA is perfect in this size and  your GM lining ...  am waiting for mine in a k!


thanks darling!  can't wait to see your K, what specs did you do?



honhon said:


> congratulations! the permabrass hardware gives a new taste, i love it


thanks *honhon*!  i love the permabrass, i wanted to do a lighter gold because i thought the yellow or brushed gold would bring out more warmth in RA which i did not want.  i am so pleased with the combination, enough so that i would definitely SO permabrass HW again!



BirkinLover77 said:


> Amazing and beautiful SO! This color combo is simply spectacular!! Congratulations


thank you!!  i am so in love with it!


----------



## chicinthecity777

runner1234 said:


> What do you guys think about rouge casaque with anemone interior?


What do you mean by "what do you guys think..."? Is this bag yours and you are asking us whether we like it or this is something you are considering and it belongs to someone else?


----------



## periogirl28

cloverleaf2015 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. I experience few times where I had more clue than the SA, in different lux stores. But after I had doubted the correctness of her information, she went and checked with the management or the other SA responsible for SO. Really don't want to "upset" them with my questioning. I kind need to assume that they know what they are doing, as the system itself didn't really change only the color selection.
> Today I tried to ring other shops again but didn't really get a 100% reliable answer. Seems say the choise is limited.
> I really want to take this awesome opportunity for a SO, but I also want to love the bag



How about this. Why don't you choose from the lining colours the one you like best. Ask your SA if that is remotely possible. She may check for one possibility but perhaps not 41 options. If she says it is definitely only that list she gave you, then you probably have to choose the closest one you can accept. I'm afraid SOs are now quite limited and not the wide range once available anyway. Best of luck!


----------



## runner1234

xiangxiang0731 said:


> What do you mean by "what do you guys think..."? Is this bag yours and you are asking us whether we like it or this is something you are considering and it belongs to someone else?



I found the picture on the internet, it’s not mine  Just wondering what others think of the combination (still debating what to chose for my SO)


----------



## Hermazed

carlinha said:


> Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!
> 
> She arrived in a little over 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 3862428
> View attachment 3862429
> View attachment 3862430



Congrats!! Love your cutie barbie bag! Hope you don’t mind me asking, would you be able to take some modelling shots of this beauty when you’re free? TIA


----------



## Notorious Pink

nana9026 said:


> Hello ladies! I’d like to seek your help and advice! My SA informed me about an offer of SO ( [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126], I’m still v v excited about it[emoji5]).
> I’m thinking about a B25 which I’ve been longing and drooling for long time, yet I worried that it would be too small for daily use. I’ve read thru this thread , and found that most would consider 30 for B which I guess it would be more practical .... I own a black B30 and Etain B30, K in geranium, plomb and gold; so I am thinking about a B in red or rose colour.
> Any advice ? I’m so excited and ambivalent about the choices[emoji5]



Funny, I find B30 to be huge now. Love my 25s. [emoji177] I have two and waiting for my 3rd via SO. I think in the long run the smaller sizes are easier for me to maintain (no banging or bumping into things, easily shielded under my jacket should it rain), but I also dont carry very much - usually a small silkin, another small pouch, sunglasses, mini purell, iPhone, keys.


----------



## carlinha

Hermazed said:


> Congrats!! Love your cutie barbie bag! Hope you don’t mind me asking, would you be able to take some modelling shots of this beauty when you’re free? TIA


thank you so much!  i actually just posted a pic in the Hermes In Action thread!  Link below:
Your Hermes in action!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

carlinha said:


> thanks darling!  can't wait to see your K, what specs did you do?



I chose RA and craie in a sellier k25, brushed phw, still waiting . I am so happy to see your bag, The color is vvvv pretty in epsom!


----------



## nana9026

BBC said:


> Funny, I find B30 to be huge now. Love my 25s. [emoji177] I have two and waiting for my 3rd via SO. I think in the long run the smaller sizes are easier for me to maintain (no banging or bumping into things, easily shielded under my jacket should it rain), but I also dont carry very much - usually a small silkin, another small pouch, sunglasses, mini purell, iPhone, keys.


I agree that it's easy bumping into things and people with B30. I'm thinking about anemone in B25 ...... or K28 or B30. I'm going in circles I know. B30 is more work bag for me.I guess I'm leaning towards B25 though k28 in anemone seems divine! Decisions decisions .... I'll go to the shop next Tuesday so there are still few more days for me to ruminate [emoji14]


----------



## cloverleaf2015

periogirl28 said:


> How about this. Why don't you choose from the lining colours the one you like best. Ask your SA if that is remotely possible. She may check for one possibility but perhaps not 41 options. If she says it is definitely only that list she gave you, then you probably have to choose the closest one you can accept. I'm afraid SOs are now quite limited and not the wide range once available anyway. Best of luck!





westcoastgal said:


> I know this is hard. How long do you have to order it? If you take the pressure off and give yourself time to think, I think you will reach a good decision. You can bounce ideas off everyone here.


I have time until 11th November. Bit tight schedule as I'm on a business trip next week.
But I am soooo happy I went in again to Hermes today!
My plan was to accept what my SA told me and pick one of those 13 chevre colour she had said I can chose and then find an exteriour colour which would match. My SA was not there today but I went into H and I asked for the box for the special order and additionally for the paper with the colour selection. I was sitting there alone and then one lady came. She said I cannot do this on my own, I explained my situation why I was there, but not speaking about my doubt about the linning selection. Then we got talking and we spoke about the interiour and then I meantioned about the choices whic were given to me, only the chevre colours from the exterior. She said that the paper with the lining colours was missing and she would get it - I was super happy when she came back with exact page that my SA didn't wanted to use, didn't know about; whatever.
That lady help me a little bit more on my selection, she gave me a good advice: I should first think about what I want on the outside and then match a lining to this.
Once more I experienced that sales people even in expensive stores don't always have a clue - we as brand lovers sometime know more.
So now it time to make some thoughts what I really want.  My disappointment is gone and I can focus on something I really love. 

Thanks for all the lovely words - now I feel much better!


----------



## jkhuu623

boboxu said:


> It depends on your frame too dear. I'm very petite 5'3 and 98-100lbs so I find K25 sellier  is fit me perfectly but I do also have K28 in returned and I don't really carry a lot with me so it works out well.
> Kelly sellier in 32 would be too boxy in my opinion because it's sellier style and the corners are easy to hit here and there



I'm 5'8 and on the bigger side lol so maybe k32 wouldn't be so big on me lol. Thank your for your input! Today is the day I get to design my SO!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

cloverleaf2015 said:


> I have time until 11th November. Bit tight schedule as I'm on a business trip next week.
> But I am soooo happy I went in again to Hermes today!
> My plan was to accept what my SA told me and pick one of those 13 chevre colour she had said I can chose and then find an exteriour colour which would match. My SA was not there today but I went into H and I asked for the box for the special order and additionally for the paper with the colour selection. I was sitting there alone and then one lady came. She said I cannot do this on my own, I explained my situation why I was there, but not speaking about my doubt about the linning selection. Then we got talking and we spoke about the interiour and then I meantioned about the choices whic were given to me, only the chevre colours from the exterior. She said that the paper with the lining colours was missing and she would get it - I was super happy when she came back with exact page that my SA didn't wanted to use, didn't know about; whatever.
> That lady help me a little bit more on my selection, she gave me a good advice: I should first think about what I want on the outside and then match a lining to this.
> Once more I experienced that sales people even in expensive stores don't always have a clue - we as brand lovers sometime know more.
> So now it time to make some thoughts what I really want.  My disappointment is gone and I can focus on something I really love.
> 
> Thanks for all the lovely words - now I feel much better!


Great news!


----------



## eternallove4bag

carlinha said:


> thank you!
> 
> 
> thank you!  i agree that GM totally adapts to the combo.  lovely!!
> boy, tough choices, i think i am leaning more towards black with RP... but the stitching may not stand out as much as if you did GM.... both will be equally gorgeous, but i think for some reason, black with RP will just be lush!
> 
> 
> thanks darling!  can't wait to see your K, what specs did you do?
> 
> 
> thanks *honhon*!  i love the permabrass, i wanted to do a lighter gold because i thought the yellow or brushed gold would bring out more warmth in RA which i did not want.  i am so pleased with the combination, enough so that i would definitely SO permabrass HW again!
> 
> 
> thank you!!  i am so in love with it!



Thank you [emoji173]️... I am with you. I know RP contrast stitching will pop more with GM but something about a black chèvre Constance with RP pulls at my hearts strings [emoji28]... decisions decisions [emoji4]


----------



## mygoodies

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139



Wowwwwiieeee so sorry for being so late to your party. I’ve been sick lately  but MANY CONGRATULATIONS with your STUNNER my dear [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji180]


----------



## jkhuu623

I did it!

Chèvre Constance 24 in rouge casaque. Anemone interior. Contrast stitching with rose gold hardware!

Now the countdown begins!


----------



## boboxu

jkhuu623 said:


> I did it!
> 
> Chèvre Constance 24 in rouge casaque. Anemone interior. Contrast stitching with rose gold hardware!
> 
> Now the countdown begins!


That sounds lovely. I already did mine this season which is a B so next season probably I would go with Constance since I don't have any SO in Constance yet


----------



## Onthego

jkhuu623 said:


> I did it!
> 
> Chèvre Constance 24 in rouge casaque. Anemone interior. Contrast stitching with rose gold hardware!
> 
> Now the countdown begins!



This time they are allowing chèvre for Constance? That’s wonderful. I have never seen or even read about a chèvre Constance. Sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nana9026 said:


> I agree that it's easy bumping into things and people with B30. I'm thinking about anemone in B25 ...... or K28 or B30. I'm going in circles I know. B30 is more work bag for me.I guess I'm leaning towards B25 though k28 in anemone seems divine! Decisions decisions .... I'll go to the shop next Tuesday so there are still few more days for me to ruminate [emoji14]



Funny you should mention K28 in anemone...
Not to enable or anything [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## westcoastgal

BBC said:


> Funny you should mention K28 in anemone...
> Not to enable or anything [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3864818


It's beautiful.


----------



## flower_power

Hello everyone 
Hope you are all having a lovely time planning your SO.
I am thinking of a  chèvre Rose Pourpre Kelly. Thinking of being adventurous and going for the one with a different color for the panel, rather than just a different colour inside.
Any suggestions from :-
1. Rouge Casaque ( thinking of the Rubis - Rose Tyrien Candy from a few years ago ) as a Red - pink combo 
2. Gris Perle - something neutral so the RP can stand out - though GP is a tad light against RP . Would be easier if there is Eg Gris Mouette
3. Something super fun Eg vert vertigo or blue electric 
I usually know exactly what I want with SO but this time decided to be more adventurous and therefore am unsure . 
Many thanks !


----------



## carlinha

Onthego said:


> This time they are allowing chèvre for Constance? That’s wonderful. I have never seen or even read about a chèvre Constance. Sounds gorgeous.


hmmm i think it was available for C18?  i didn't think or wasn't sure about C24 though...


----------



## jkhuu623

Onthego said:


> This time they are allowing chèvre for Constance? That’s wonderful. I have never seen or even read about a chèvre Constance. Sounds gorgeous.



My SA and the other SA suggested a chèvre Constance. Hope it doesn't get rejected


----------



## nana9026

BBC said:


> Funny you should mention K28 in anemone...
> Not to enable or anything [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3864818



Awwwww, it looks so pretty.... I’m struggling even more for anemone in K28 and B25 even more!!!!!!


----------



## nana9026

Anyone got a B25 in anemone ? [emoji5]


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


GORGEOUS!!!!!! She came out soooooooooo beautiful!  I hope you two are very happy together!  Worth the wait!


----------



## hopiko

carlinha said:


> Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!
> 
> She arrived in a little over 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 3862428
> View attachment 3862429
> View attachment 3862430


What a pretty little lady!!!  Just perfect!  Enjoy


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rainneday

eternallove4bag said:


> One year and few days in change [emoji28]... Ms. Anemone B30 with GM inside and contrast stitching/ BGHW... so in love [emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861136
> View attachment 3861137
> View attachment 3861138
> View attachment 3861139


Wow! She's heeerrreee!!! So beautiful, huge congrats!!!


----------



## Nahreen

carlinha said:


> Here’s my cutie Barbie bag, Miss Candy B25 Rose Azalée Epsom with Gris Mouette interior and contrast stitch, permabrass hardware... the cutest girliest bag I own! [emoji7][emoji178][emoji254][emoji259][emoji175][emoji175][emoji176][emoji177]. I just want to eat her up LOL!!!
> 
> She arrived in a little over 11 months.
> 
> View attachment 3862428
> View attachment 3862429
> View attachment 3862430



Gorgous. Congratulations.  Makes me think of candy.


----------



## Kkho

I have been waiting for nearly a month for my SM to say yes to my SA's request for my first SO in my own country and the call finally came an hour ago!! Yes!! I got the SO offer confirmed. The wait has seriously been agonizing and thankfully now over. Yippee...


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Each store does have different dates for SO's. I was told I can do one in my other store. They have a few left. I may need to go Monday and no idea where to start. Any suggestions? I was suggested to do a Constance but not sure as I have a bb constance in GHW and it is all I want. Maybe chevre again?


----------



## LaNote

help!!! I'm so torn on my first SO! My 2 favorite grey etain, and etoupe. Does anyone have photos of a SO birkin mixing those 2 colors together?? I was thinking maybe just getting a etoupe ouside and a pop of color inside but I just can't get the idea of mixing these 2 colors together for a SO. please insert photos if you have or know of someone that has a SO mixing etoupe and etain!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

westcoastgal said:


> It's beautiful.



Thank you!! [emoji8]


----------



## oasis1313

I'm thrilled to tell you ladies that my 32cm Brique Ostriche Plume is FINALLY here.  I've been trying to get this bag from Hermes since GW Bush was President.  They've cancelled my orders for years, usually claiming they didn't have enough skin for a purse that "big"; sometimes the story would be that they weren't "doing" that color that year and maybe they could "do" it up in black another year.  But we persevered, put in the order every single blasted year, and Hermes probably got tired of seeing the same old request pop up for over a decade.  It always struck me as odd that 34+cm ostrich Birkins in all sorts of colors are always on eBay, but maybe those dealers have an "in" that I didn't, or because there's more demand for for Birkins than for Plumes and it's easier to persuade them to make them (?).  This may be a new world's record.  I'll do a reveal if I can ever figure out how to post pictures on the computer.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nana9026 said:


> Awwwww, it looks so pretty.... I’m struggling even more for anemone in K28 and B25 even more!!!!!!





nana9026 said:


> Anyone got a B25 in anemone ? [emoji5]



It's a tough choice. I own two B25s and 1 K28 so I can't help you with deciding!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

Sarah_sarah said:


> Each store does have different dates for SO's. I was told I can do one in my other store. They have a few left. I may need to go Monday and no idea where to start. Any suggestions? I was suggested to do a Constance but not sure as I have a bb constance in GHW and it is all I want. Maybe chevre again?


Start with the colors you like.


----------



## westcoastgal

LaNote said:


> help!!! I'm so torn on my first SO! My 2 favorite grey etain, and etoupe. Does anyone have photos of a SO birkin mixing those 2 colors together?? I was thinking maybe just getting a etoupe ouside and a pop of color inside but I just can't get the idea of mixing these 2 colors together for a SO. please insert photos if you have or know of someone that has a SO mixing etoupe and etain!!!


From internet. Couldn't find a Birkin pic.


----------



## bumblebee

Hi,
My previous SO had a lot of pop colors so I was thinking of calm neutrals.  What does everyone thing of a B30 in craie and gris asphalte with GHW?  Which one as the dominant color in togo?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

westcoastgal said:


> Start with the colors you like.



That's definitely a good idea. I feel for my first two SO's I had ideas and now I'm just not feeling it which makes no sense. I better make a chart and try to figure it out. [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> My previous SO had a lot of pop colors so I was thinking of calm neutrals.  What does everyone thing of a B30 in craie and gris asphalte with GHW?  Which one as the dominant color in togo?



I like gris asphalte would go with that one as dominant.


----------



## lulilu

oasis1313 said:


> I'm thrilled to tell you ladies that my 32cm Brique Ostriche Plume is FINALLY here.  I've been trying to get this bag from Hermes since GW Bush was President.  They've cancelled my orders for years, usually claiming they didn't have enough skin for a purse that "big"; sometimes the story would be that they weren't "doing" that color that year and maybe they could "do" it up in black another year.  But we persevered, put in the order every single blasted year, and Hermes probably got tired of seeing the same old request pop up for over a decade.  It always struck me as odd that 34+cm ostrich Birkins in all sorts of colors are always on eBay, but maybe those dealers have an "in" that I didn't, or because there's more demand for for Birkins than for Plumes and it's easier to persuade them to make them (?).  This may be a new world's record.  I'll do a reveal if I can ever figure out how to post pictures on the computer.



LOVE love love brique, and in ostrich!?  wow!


----------



## ouija board

oasis1313 said:


> I'm thrilled to tell you ladies that my 32cm Brique Ostriche Plume is FINALLY here.  I've been trying to get this bag from Hermes since GW Bush was President.  They've cancelled my orders for years, usually claiming they didn't have enough skin for a purse that "big"; sometimes the story would be that they weren't "doing" that color that year and maybe they could "do" it up in black another year.  But we persevered, put in the order every single blasted year, and Hermes probably got tired of seeing the same old request pop up for over a decade.  It always struck me as odd that 34+cm ostrich Birkins in all sorts of colors are always on eBay, but maybe those dealers have an "in" that I didn't, or because there's more demand for for Birkins than for Plumes and it's easier to persuade them to make them (?).  This may be a new world's record.  I'll do a reveal if I can ever figure out how to post pictures on the computer.



Oh wow, it finally came in! That's fantastic! I thought my four year wait for an SO was long, but this one takes the cake. 

I may be showing my tpf age, but I think I remember your quest for this ostrich plume from years and years ago.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> My previous SO had a lot of pop colors so I was thinking of calm neutrals.  What does everyone thing of a B30 in craie and gris asphalte with GHW?  Which one as the dominant color in togo?


Craie  as main will be  swooning 
Ga for piping handle or side
Seriously i dont know what version  you doing hard to guess


----------



## bagidiotic

oasis1313 said:


> I'm thrilled to tell you ladies that my 32cm Brique Ostriche Plume is FINALLY here.  I've been trying to get this bag from Hermes since GW Bush was President.  They've cancelled my orders for years, usually claiming they didn't have enough skin for a purse that "big"; sometimes the story would be that they weren't "doing" that color that year and maybe they could "do" it up in black another year.  But we persevered, put in the order every single blasted year, and Hermes probably got tired of seeing the same old request pop up for over a decade.  It always struck me as odd that 34+cm ostrich Birkins in all sorts of colors are always on eBay, but maybe those dealers have an "in" that I didn't, or because there's more demand for for Birkins than for Plumes and it's easier to persuade them to make them (?).  This may be a new world's record.  I'll do a reveal if I can ever figure out how to post pictures on the computer.


Getting ready to  pop champagne  haha
Definitely one of the most unique  combo


----------



## bumblebee

Hi,
I was thinking of either Version 4 or 5.  I did one SO with Bleu Electric and Blue Glacier  and one with Rose Tyrien and 5P both in Version 5 and looking back on them, they look too much.  That's why I was looking for a neutral combo in Version 4 possibly 5.  I haven't seen enough gris asphalt in togo to decide if that should be the primary color or craie.  Gris asphalt seems to be more warm in swift than in togo, that's why I am not sure if it should be primary or secondary in togo.


----------



## LaNote

westcoastgal said:


> View attachment 3865738
> 
> From internet. Couldn't find a Birkin pic.


Thank you!!! I saw that photo too but it feels like the two colors don't go together? Ahhh!!!


----------



## nana9026

BBC said:


> It's a tough choice. I own two B25s and 1 K28 so I can't help you with deciding!!!



Your pic helps a lot! [emoji4]I got 2 B30 which I use quite a lot for work. I got 3 K (28, 32 and 35) which I rarely use for work unless there are events after work. After ruminating for few days, I decided for a B25 in anemone ( my dream colour[emoji177]) and RP, which I hope that I could use it for work and leisure[emoji8]


----------



## MRS.Hermes

flower_power said:


> Hello everyone
> Hope you are all having a lovely time planning your SO.
> I am thinking of a  chèvre Rose Pourpre Kelly. Thinking of being adventurous and going for the one with a different color for the panel, rather than just a different colour inside.
> Any suggestions from :-
> 1. Rouge Casaque ( thinking of the Rubis - Rose Tyrien Candy from a few years ago ) as a Red - pink combo
> 2. Gris Perle - something neutral so the RP can stand out - though GP is a tad light against RP . Would be easier if there is Eg Gris Mouette
> 3. Something super fun Eg vert vertigo or blue electric
> I usually know exactly what I want with SO but this time decided to be more adventurous and therefore am unsure .
> Many thanks !



mine is vert vertigo with rose pourpre


----------



## flower_power

MRS.Hermes said:


> mine is vert vertigo with rose pourpre


 Thanks ! That is an option for me too - but not sure if I should go for something more "conservative ".
Hope your SO has a short turnaround time and is what you wished and hoped for.


----------



## oasis1313

ouija board said:


> Oh wow, it finally came in! That's fantastic! I thought my four year wait for an SO was long, but this one takes the cake.
> 
> I may be showing my tpf age, but I think I remember your quest for this ostrich plume from years and years ago.


Yes, we're all showing our age!  I've been working on this bag since 2007, never gave up on it, kept coming back every open season asking for the same thing.  It's been discouraging at times--sometimes I'd get the word that the bag was going to happen this or that year--only to follow up later and get the, "Oh, they cancelled your order . . . again."  But I was determined not to let them off the hook and to wait them out.  I've got to get some pics loaded in here for y'all; maybe I can get my local tech guy to help me--it is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!  Thanks to everyone who sent good wishes my way--it gave me strength and now I have my Holy Grail Plume!!!!!!


----------



## nana9026

MRS.Hermes said:


> mine is vert vertigo with rose pourpre



Could you share a picture with us? [emoji5]


----------



## eternallove4bag

oasis1313 said:


> I'm thrilled to tell you ladies that my 32cm Brique Ostriche Plume is FINALLY here.  I've been trying to get this bag from Hermes since GW Bush was President.  They've cancelled my orders for years, usually claiming they didn't have enough skin for a purse that "big"; sometimes the story would be that they weren't "doing" that color that year and maybe they could "do" it up in black another year.  But we persevered, put in the order every single blasted year, and Hermes probably got tired of seeing the same old request pop up for over a decade.  It always struck me as odd that 34+cm ostrich Birkins in all sorts of colors are always on eBay, but maybe those dealers have an "in" that I didn't, or because there's more demand for for Birkins than for Plumes and it's easier to persuade them to make them (?).  This may be a new world's record.  I'll do a reveal if I can ever figure out how to post pictures on the computer.



Many congrats! She sounds like a stunner! Can’t wait to see pictures of the beauty [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## eternallove4bag

mygoodies said:


> Wowwwwiieeee so sorry for being so late to your party. I’ve been sick lately  but MANY CONGRATULATIONS with your STUNNER my dear [emoji8][emoji173]️[emoji180]


Thank you so much my dear [emoji8]... I am thrilled to have her! I have been wanting anemone since I first fell in love with H so super happy finally get a piece of anemone heaven [emoji28]... take care of yourself please...Hope u feel better soon [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



hopiko said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!! She came out soooooooooo beautiful!  I hope you two are very happy together!  Worth the wait!


Yay my twin[emoji8]... just as I was giving hope she finally made an appearance! I have been literally staring at her ever since I got her! Need to take her out for a spin now![emoji28]... hope you are enjoying your beauty [emoji171][emoji171]



rainneday said:


> Wow! She's heeerrreee!!! So beautiful, huge congrats!!!


Thank you so much[emoji8][emoji8]...Omg I was freaking out when my SA called me!! Have loads to catch up on[emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## periogirl28

oasis1313 said:


> Yes, we're all showing our age!  I've been working on this bag since 2007, never gave up on it, kept coming back every open season asking for the same thing.  It's been discouraging at times--sometimes I'd get the word that the bag was going to happen this or that year--only to follow up later and get the, "Oh, they cancelled your order . . . again."  But I was determined not to let them off the hook and to wait them out.  I've got to get some pics loaded in here for y'all; maybe I can get my local tech guy to help me--it is BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!  Thanks to everyone who sent good wishes my way--it gave me strength and now I have my Holy Grail Plume!!!!!!


That's a decade's wait? Gosh you are patient!


----------



## westcoastgal

flower_power said:


> Hello everyone
> Hope you are all having a lovely time planning your SO.
> I am thinking of a  chèvre Rose Pourpre Kelly. Thinking of being adventurous and going for the one with a different color for the panel, rather than just a different colour inside.
> Any suggestions from :-
> 1. Rouge Casaque ( thinking of the Rubis - Rose Tyrien Candy from a few years ago ) as a Red - pink combo
> 2. Gris Perle - something neutral so the RP can stand out - though GP is a tad light against RP . Would be easier if there is Eg Gris Mouette
> 3. Something super fun Eg vert vertigo or blue electric
> I usually know exactly what I want with SO but this time decided to be more adventurous and therefore am unsure .
> Many thanks !


I think you should look at color swatches more. I know the colors in chèvre are limited. Could you do black with RP? BE and VB would be quite bright with it, but see if it suits you. I'd love to see a GP and RP combo - I bet that would look nice.


----------



## westcoastgal

Sarah_sarah said:


> That's definitely a good idea. I feel for my first two SO's I had ideas and now I'm just not feeling it which makes no sense. I better make a chart and try to figure it out. [emoji4]


The colors this time were tricky. I did a bicolor B30 in blue nuit and Gris asphalt with BGH. I think in general though the colors look better with a pop interior for this special order round. I saw a B30 in blue nuit with a RP interior and it looked amazing! Really!


----------



## westcoastgal

LaNote said:


> Thank you!!! I saw that photo too but it feels like the two colors don't go together? Ahhh!!!


One is a cold neutral and one is a warm neutral (the way my eyes detect them). I think those colors might fight each other a bit. If you can look at swatches I think you'll find two neutrals that go together even better.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

LaNote said:


> Thank you!!! I saw that photo too but it feels like the two colors don't go together? Ahhh!!!


This is Craie in epsom (in the kelly) with I believe Gris Mouette and Gris Perle (cannot recall which leather are those swatches). Hope this helps.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Need help. Got offered a SO from other store and they are expecting me to go and make a decision as closing date is very close. I thought maybe b25 or b30 could be nice and I'm still in love with chevre. Do you know what colours are offered in the chevre option and if b30 chevre is still offered? I so need help with this.


----------



## kath00

westcoastgal said:


> I think you should look at color swatches more. I know the colors in chèvre are limited. Could you do black with RP? BE and VB would be quite bright with it, but see if it suits you. I'd love to see a GP and RP combo - I bet that would look nice.



This is exactly the color combo I did.  RP was my primary color and GPerle were the sides and handles and reverse stitching.  I thought the 2 looked amazing side by side in the swatches and ultimately it helped to go into the store and see these colors in person instead of all the combos on the internet.  My SA also pulled items in these color combos (wallets, etc) so I can see larger pieces.  I did Chevre also which was part of the problem with the limited colors.  But in the end it all came together beautifully!  Now to wait...

K


----------



## cavalla

Sarah_sarah said:


> Need help. Got offered a SO from other store and they are expecting me to go and make a decision as closing date is very close. I thought maybe b25 or b30 could be nice and I'm still in love with chevre. Do you know what colours are offered in the chevre option and if b30 chevre is still offered? I so need help with this.



I believe b30 chevre is still offered. But not sure if every store is the same.


----------



## boboxu

Sarah_sarah said:


> Need help. Got offered a SO from other store and they are expecting me to go and make a decision as closing date is very close. I thought maybe b25 or b30 could be nice and I'm still in love with chevre. Do you know what colours are offered in the chevre option and if b30 chevre is still offered? I so need help with this.


B30 cherve is still offered and colors should be 13 colors in the sheet someone posted earlier : Vertigo, rose Pourpre, Gris Perle, Noir, raisin, Etoupe,...


----------



## HerLuv

kath00 said:


> This is exactly the color combo I did.  RP was my primary color and GPerle were the sides and handles and reverse stitching.  I thought the 2 looked amazing side by side in the swatches and ultimately it helped to go into the store and see these colors in person instead of all the combos on the internet.  My SA also pulled items in these color combos (wallets, etc) so I can see larger pieces.  I did Chevre also which was part of the problem with the limited colors.  But in the end it all came together beautifully!  Now to wait...
> 
> K


I am sure this combo is gorgeous. Do you by any chance have pic of the swatches together? Congrats and goodluck with the wait Kath..


----------



## kath00

HerLuv said:


> I am sure this combo is gorgeous. Do you by any chance have pic of the swatches together? Congrats and goodluck with the wait Kath..



I wish I did!  I was such a fool!  I got so excited that I completely forgot to take pix.  I have this picture however from the gorgeous Rose Sakura days (a combo I badly wanted but wasn't offered an SO that season so I missed out).  I used the photo as my inspiration for the RP/GP combo.  LOL . The greys look really really good with the pinks in general.  Etoupe looked SUPER brown next to RP and I didn't love that combo, much to my surprise. 

Also attached are the chevre options I was given...


----------



## kath00

Hey look. I found this fuschia etoupe combo on instagram. In chevre. This is a good example of how the etoupe gets so brown looking next to the pink which looks a lot like RP in my mind.


----------



## HerLuv

Thanks for the pics Kath.. you are correct about etoupe being so brown. Gp is much better.


----------



## flower_power

westcoastgal said:


> I think you should look at color swatches more. I know the colors in chèvre are limited. Could you do black with RP? BE and VB would be quite bright with it, but see if it suits you. I'd love to see a GP and RP combo - I bet that would look nice.



Thank you !

Leaning towards RP/GP - but still tempted with RP and Rouge Casaque ( for some reason )
If I did black - would be more black outside and RP as lining, rather than bicolor.

Thanks for the input !


----------



## flower_power

kath00 said:


> This is exactly the color combo I did.  RP was my primary color and GPerle were the sides and handles and reverse stitching.  I thought the 2 looked amazing side by side in the swatches and ultimately it helped to go into the store and see these colors in person instead of all the combos on the internet.  My SA also pulled items in these color combos (wallets, etc) so I can see larger pieces.  I did Chevre also which was part of the problem with the limited colors.  But in the end it all came together beautifully!  Now to wait...
> 
> K



Hope the wait won't be too long and the bag is as you imagined and will be special and magical !


----------



## flower_power

Sarah_sarah said:


> Need help. Got offered a SO from other store and they are expecting me to go and make a decision as closing date is very close. I thought maybe b25 or b30 could be nice and I'm still in love with chevre. Do you know what colours are offered in the chevre option and if b30 chevre is still offered? I so need help with this.



Yes B30 in chèvre is possible . 

All the best deciding !


----------



## Sarah_sarah

cavalla said:


> I believe b30 chevre is still offered. But not sure if every store is the same.



Thanks so much. [emoji4]



boboxu said:


> B30 cherve is still offered and colors should be 13 colors in the sheet someone posted earlier : Vertigo, rose Pourpre, Gris Perle, Noir, raisin, Etoupe,...



Great. Better choices than before [emoji4]



kath00 said:


> I wish I did!  I was such a fool!  I got so excited that I completely forgot to take pix.  I have this picture however from the gorgeous Rose Sakura days (a combo I badly wanted but wasn't offered an SO that season so I missed out).  I used the photo as my inspiration for the RP/GP combo.  LOL . The greys look really really good with the pinks in general.  Etoupe looked SUPER brown next to RP and I didn't love that combo, much to my surprise.
> 
> Also attached are the chevre options I was given...



Thanks so much. More choices than before for chevre [emoji4]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

What are your thoughts on a b25 RC or you think a b25 is better suited for a dark colour like BS? 
I was thinking RC and GP inside and stitches. I turned down a beautiful RC in chevre and RC is amazing in chevre. But then I keep thinking a b25 should be a dark colour.


----------



## cavalla

flower_power said:


> Hello everyone
> Hope you are all having a lovely time planning your SO.
> I am thinking of a  chèvre Rose Pourpre Kelly. Thinking of being adventurous and going for the one with a different color for the panel, rather than just a different colour inside.
> Any suggestions from :-
> 1. Rouge Casaque ( thinking of the Rubis - Rose Tyrien Candy from a few years ago ) as a Red - pink combo
> 2. Gris Perle - something neutral so the RP can stand out - though GP is a tad light against RP . Would be easier if there is Eg Gris Mouette
> 3. Something super fun Eg vert vertigo or blue electric
> I usually know exactly what I want with SO but this time decided to be more adventurous and therefore am unsure .
> Many thanks !




RP + BE

HTH


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## honhon

Sarah_sarah said:


> What are your thoughts on a b25 RC or you think a b25 is better suited for a dark colour like BS?
> I was thinking RC and GP inside and stitches. I turned down a beautiful RC in chevre and RC is amazing in chevre. But then I keep thinking a b25 should be a dark colour.


i would rather do pop for 25, rc chèvre would be beautiful


----------



## nana9026

cavalla said:


> RP + BE
> 
> HTH
> 
> View attachment 3867077



It looks pretty! Thinking about anemone with RP, not sure if it matches , will work with the swatches tomorrow in the shop!


----------



## cavalla

nana9026 said:


> It looks pretty! Thinking about anemone with RP, not sure if it matches , will work with the swatches tomorrow in the shop!



Good luck!


----------



## replayii

nana9026 said:


> It looks pretty! Thinking about anemone with RP, not sure if it matches , will work with the swatches tomorrow in the shop!






Here are the swatches of anemone and RP side by side. Hope it helps.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

honhon said:


> i would rather do pop for 25, rc chèvre would be beautiful



Thanks. Maybe you are right. Choices, choices [emoji173]️


----------



## flower_power

cavalla said:


> RP + BE
> 
> HTH
> 
> View attachment 3867077


Thanks ! Yes pretty and two of my fave colours ! Thank you for sharing .


----------



## allure244

replayii said:


> View attachment 3867176
> 
> 
> Here are the swatches of anemone and RP side by side. Hope it helps.



Ooh gorgeous. This is very helpful since I haven't seen the swatches in person yet. I just got offered an SO. So excited!!!I'm almost certain I want RP on outside. I love anemone too but wondering since RP is a strong color if anemone would be too much for bicolor exterior with RP. I'm leaning more towards RP on outside with anemone interior. Thoughts? Or would it not be special enough for an SO? And then the question is should I get B25 or b30? B25 is a cute size and the capacity is ok for me but the handles are a bit small to wear on the wrist esp if I'm wearing a bracelet stack. The b30 is more practical but I'm wondering if it is too large for such a bold color. B25 in chèvre rp (since chèvre has a nice sheen) is dressier IMO than a b30 would be. What do u guys think?


----------



## westcoastgal

allure244 said:


> Ooh gorgeous. This is very helpful since I haven't seen the swatches in person yet. I just got offered an SO. So excited!!!I'm almost certain I want RP on outside. I love anemone too but wondering since RP is a strong color if anemone would be too much for bicolor exterior with RP. I'm leaning more towards RP on outside with anemone interior. Thoughts? Or would it not be special enough for an SO? And then the question is should I get B25 or b30? B25 is a cute size and the capacity is ok for me but the handles are a bit small to wear on the wrist esp if I'm wearing a bracelet stack. The b30 is more practical but I'm wondering if it is too large for such a bold color. B25 in chèvre rp (since chèvre has a nice sheen) is dressier IMO than a b30 would be. What do u guys think?


I like RP in either size. I think contrast interior is definitely special enough. I think b25 better for evening, so depends on if you plan to wear b30 in RP during the day. I also use b30 at night, I just think b25 looks really lovely in the evening, i.e. for dinner.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

allure244 said:


> Ooh gorgeous. This is very helpful since I haven't seen the swatches in person yet. I just got offered an SO. So excited!!!I'm almost certain I want RP on outside. I love anemone too but wondering since RP is a strong color if anemone would be too much for bicolor exterior with RP. I'm leaning more towards RP on outside with anemone interior. Thoughts? Or would it not be special enough for an SO? And then the question is should I get B25 or b30? B25 is a cute size and the capacity is ok for me but the handles are a bit small to wear on the wrist esp if I'm wearing a bracelet stack. The b30 is more practical but I'm wondering if it is too large for such a bold color. B25 in chèvre rp (since chèvre has a nice sheen) is dressier IMO than a b30 would be. What do u guys think?



Congrats. The feeling is amazing [emoji6]. I think any SO is special. It's a matter of your preference. For me, my SO is about the contrast colour inside, the HW and the stitching. Others prefer piping etc but in the end it's all about what you would love. Chevre is what I'm going for too and the b25 is definitely dressier and it seems you like the b25 [emoji4]


----------



## replayii

allure244 said:


> Ooh gorgeous. This is very helpful since I haven't seen the swatches in person yet. I just got offered an SO. So excited!!!I'm almost certain I want RP on outside. I love anemone too but wondering since RP is a strong color if anemone would be too much for bicolor exterior with RP. I'm leaning more towards RP on outside with anemone interior. Thoughts? Or would it not be special enough for an SO? And then the question is should I get B25 or b30? B25 is a cute size and the capacity is ok for me but the handles are a bit small to wear on the wrist esp if I'm wearing a bracelet stack. The b30 is more practical but I'm wondering if it is too large for such a bold color. B25 in chèvre rp (since chèvre has a nice sheen) is dressier IMO than a b30 would be. What do u guys think?



Here are some pink/purple SO I found on the internet, for your reference.


----------



## HerLuv

Anyone has rose poupre and gris asphalt swatches side by side? Tia


----------



## nana9026

replayii said:


> View attachment 3867176
> 
> 
> Here are the swatches of anemone and RP side by side. Hope it helps.





replayii said:


> Here are some pink/purple SO I found on the internet, for your reference.
> View attachment 3867526
> 
> View attachment 3867527



Anemone and RP look pretty together with the swatches. Yet I want a B25, maybe it would be too toy-like considering the proportion would be very different from pink/purple SO which looks like a 35? I’m more shifted to anemone exterior, RP interior... perhaps[emoji5]


----------



## bumblebee

Hi,
I went into today my SO and I was so happy they had a trunk full of different swatch colors in different leathers all organized into color groups!  It made my decision so easy!  I went with a Kelly 32 sellier in gris asphalt togo dominant color and craie for the straps and handle with contrast stitching and brushed GHW.  I copied a picture from l'ecrin that had a k 28 with etoupe and craie.


----------



## bumblebee

allure244 said:


> Ooh gorgeous. This is very helpful since I haven't seen the swatches in person yet. I just got offered an SO. So excited!!!I'm almost certain I want RP on outside. I love anemone too but wondering since RP is a strong color if anemone would be too much for bicolor exterior with RP. I'm leaning more towards RP on outside with anemone interior. Thoughts? Or would it not be special enough for an SO? And then the question is should I get B25 or b30? B25 is a cute size and the capacity is ok for me but the handles are a bit small to wear on the wrist esp if I'm wearing a bracelet stack. The b30 is more practical but I'm wondering if it is too large for such a bold color. B25 in chèvre rp (since chèvre has a nice sheen) is dressier IMO than a b30 would be. What do u guys think?


----------



## bumblebee

Hi,
I just got a 30cm RP birkin and it is a very beautiful pop color.  I am attaching picture of my tosca togo 35 next to the RP 30 birkin.  I agree with your hesitation about anemone and RP.  I stared at the swatches today and they may be better with RP outside since it is so striking and anemone as lining with contrast stitching.  Hopefully, my pic of RP will help you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> I went into today my SO and I was so happy they had a trunk full of different swatch colors in different leathers all organized into color groups!  It made my decision so easy!  I went with a Kelly 32 sellier in gris asphalt togo dominant color and craie for the straps and handle with contrast stitching and brushed GHW.  I copied a picture from l'ecrin that had a k 28 with etoupe and craie.



Sounds beautiful!!! That was the other combo I was considering. Etoupe with craie sellier k28 epsom and I had saved that lecrin photo to my phone last SO period. Haha. With bicolor I don't think I would want to be as bold with my colors (harder to match things) and would lean more towards tone on tone. But I have always wanted a fuchsia tone bag so rp is also calling my name and Im thinking I can try to get a regular k28 in etoupe. Keep going back and forth and changing my mind but I think u girls understand what I'm going through. Haha.


----------



## bumblebee

allure244 said:


> Sounds beautiful!!! That was the other combo I was considering. Etoupe with craie sellier k28 epsom and I had saved that lecrin photo to my phone last SO period. Haha. With bicolor I don't think I would want to be as bold with my colors (harder to match things) and would lean more towards tone on tone. But I have always wanted a fuchsia tone bag so rp is also calling my name and Im thinking I can try to get a regular k28 in etoupe. Keep going back and forth and changing my mind but I think u girls understand what I'm going through. Haha.


----------



## bumblebee

allure244 said:


> Sounds beautiful!!! That was the other combo I was considering. Etoupe with craie sellier k28 epsom and I had saved that lecrin photo to my phone last SO period. Haha. With bicolor I don't think I would want to be as bold with my colors (harder to match things) and would lean more towards tone on tone. But I have always wanted a fuchsia tone bag so rp is also calling my name and Im thinking I can try to get a regular k28 in etoupe. Keep going back and forth and changing my mind but I think u girls understand what I'm going through. Haha.


My SA took one look at my l'ecrin picture and said I've done that combo before and it comes out as really elegant. She started laughing since we cut the decision time to only half an hour!  We essentially matched the l'ecrin photo with gris asphalt and only debated size and strap length.  Honestly I am so in love with my RP birkin that I would get that first since it such a beautiful color and you've always wanted fuschia.  I even debated ordering a RP kelly today but I stuck with neutrals since my SA said I have so much pop in my closet now!


----------



## nana9026

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> I just got a 30cm RP birkin and it is a very beautiful pop color.  I am attaching picture of my tosca togo 35 next to the RP 30 birkin.  I agree with your hesitation about anemone and RP.  I stared at the swatches today and they may be better with RP outside since it is so striking and anemone as lining with contrast stitching.  Hopefully, my pic of RP will help you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867772



Your RP B looks so pretty!!! I love RP too, actually I’m struggling between RP and anemone, as I always want a H bag in anemone which I don’t have.


----------



## jkhuu623

Just got the call and had to change my SO from chèvre to epsom because they can't make a c24 in chèvre


----------



## allure244

bumblebee said:


> Hi,
> I just got a 30cm RP birkin and it is a very beautiful pop color.  I am attaching picture of my tosca togo 35 next to the RP 30 birkin.  I agree with your hesitation about anemone and RP.  I stared at the swatches today and they may be better with RP outside since it is so striking and anemone as lining with contrast stitching.  Hopefully, my pic of RP will help you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867772



Thanks for the eye [emoji516]. Your RP Birkin is so dreamy. [emoji7][emoji173]️. The more pics I see of RP the more excited I get for making a RP SO Birkin. I'm pretty sure I will do anemone for interior rather than bicolor. You are right that RP is so striking on its own. Just gotta decide on contrast stitch color and hardware and then finalizing size b25 vs. 30 (need to decide if want to use mostly during day (b30) or more for evening (b25).


----------



## perthhermes

jkhuu623 said:


> Does anyone know if Rouge Grenat is still available for SO?




Yes it is. It was one of the options available at my SO


----------



## jkhuu623

perthhermes said:


> Yes it is. It was one of the options available at my SO



Jealous! It wasn't for mine so I settled on rouge casaque.


----------



## perthhermes

@allure244 Which ever combo you choose it will be spectacular! I just did mine in BE outside and Capucine internal with contrast stitching (cant remember which)

palladium hardware size 40 Kelly Retournee in the version (version 4) with front, back, underneath and inside as colour 1: Blue Electrique; and the gussets, handle, Clochette, flaps and strap and spangles in colour 2 : Capucine.
I also had my initials embossed


----------



## perthhermes

jkhuu623 said:


> Jealous! It wasn't for mine so I settled on rouge casaque.



And all I wanted was Orange H in a Kelly 50 or HAC 50!


----------



## bumblebee

allure244 said:


> Thanks for the eye [emoji516]. Your RP Birkin is so dreamy. [emoji7][emoji173]️. The more pics I see of RP the more excited I get for making a RP SO Birkin. I'm pretty sure I will do anemone for interior rather than bicolor. You are right that RP is so striking on its own. Just gotta decide on contrast stitch color and hardware and then finalizing size b25 vs. 30 (need to decide if want to use mostly during day (b30) or more for evening (b25).


I am attaching a better pic of RP togo under better light with an anemone swift cdc so hopefully it can help you with your decision!


----------



## allure244

bumblebee said:


> I am attaching a better pic of RP togo under better light with an anemone swift cdc so hopefully it can help you with your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868630



Thanks for all the helpful droolworthy  pics. [emoji847]. This last pic helps with hardware choice as I get to see gold and palladium hardware directly next to rp.


----------



## allure244

perthhermes said:


> @allure244 Which ever combo you choose it will be spectacular! I just did mine in BE outside and Capucine internal with contrast stitching (cant remember which)
> 
> palladium hardware size 40 Kelly Retournee in the version (version 4) with front, back, underneath and inside as colour 1: Blue Electrique; and the gussets, handle, Clochette, flaps and strap and spangles in colour 2 : Capucine.
> I also had my initials embossed



Thanks. Your kelly sounds like it will be beautiful too. IMO BE is the best shade of blue [emoji4]


----------



## MsHermesAU

jkhuu623 said:


> Just got the call and had to change my SO from chèvre to epsom because they can't make a c24 in chèvre



How interesting... I placed an SO for a C24 in chevre probably 6-8 weeks ago and it seemed to go through fine


----------



## MRS.Hermes

nana9026 said:


> Could you share a picture with us? [emoji5]



i didnt take a photo sorry


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## replayii

bumblebee said:


> I am attaching a better pic of RP togo under better light with an anemone swift cdc so hopefully it can help you with your decision!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868630



Thanks for the picture. Anemone goes well with RP, I'm thinking about doing bi color to make it more special. Probably I'm a 25, given it is still a bright colour combo


----------



## nana9026

I’m still on the high from my trip to H shop after work yesterday! Bear with me.... it’s my first SO. [emoji5][emoji173]️ Things got a bit tricky when I got there. I decided for a B25, my SA suggested Epsom which was relatively rare for B25 for recent inventory in my shop as  they are mostly swift. She suggested Epsom as it could hold the shape prettier for B25 which won’t slouch easily. My colour choices are anemone and RP, which Epsom doesn’t offer anemone, but both colours got to be of same leather type, which I didn’t expect provided it’s my first SO. Eventually she suggested Togo. I stuck with my candy-colour choices of anemone (Main) with RP as the side panels. I hesitated a bit in the shop, but she supported my choices that pop colours should/could be tried out for B25. Embossing was chosen on the clochette with gold fonts considering I chose brushed gold hardware.
Sorry about babbling a long way about my first SO experience! [emoji5]


----------



## oasis1313

periogirl28 said:


> That's a decade's wait? Gosh you are patient!



It got to the point of either give up or keep trying, and I decided I wasn't going to abandon the hope.  Maybe Hermes could wait out the Nazis during WWII, but not me.  They even told me getting a Birkin was easier (!!!!!!!!!).  So at over a decade's wait, I had plenty of time to save up all that money.  Because they kept refusing and cancelling my special order--while of course jacking up their prices on exotic leathers by double-digit percentages every year--it ended up a lot more expensive than we'd originally planned.   But it is so beautiful and I can't believe I finally triumphed!


----------



## perthhermes

nana9026 said:


> I’m still on the high from my trip to H shop after work yesterday! Bear with me.... it’s my first SO. [emoji5][emoji173]️ Things got a bit tricky when I got there. I decided for a B25, my SA suggested Epsom which was relatively rare for B25 for recent inventory in my shop as  they are mostly swift. She suggested Epsom as it could hold the shape prettier for B25 which won’t slouch easily. My colour choices are anemone and RP, which Epsom doesn’t offer anemone, but both colours got to be of same leather type, which I didn’t expect provided it’s my first SO. Eventually she suggested Togo. I stuck with my candy-colour choices of anemone (Main) with RP as the side panels. I hesitated a bit in the shop, but she supported my choices that pop colours should/could be tried out for B25. Embossing was chosen on the clochette with gold fonts considering I chose brushed gold hardware.
> Sorry about babbling a long way about my first SO experience! [emoji5]




ENJOY IT! sounds like you had a great time doing it!  I have yet to be at a store for my any of my SO...always done through the phone as the closest H boutique is on the other side of the country LOL....


----------



## iamyumi

Hi everyone, I am thinking about a Kelly Sellier 25 in Gris M. What leather would you recommend for Kelly Sellier? I think they only do Gris M in Togo and Epsom. Also would you recommend silver or gold hardware for Gris M? Thanks!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

nana9026 said:


> I’m still on the high from my trip to H shop after work yesterday! Bear with me.... it’s my first SO. [emoji5][emoji173]️ Things got a bit tricky when I got there. I decided for a B25, my SA suggested Epsom which was relatively rare for B25 for recent inventory in my shop as  they are mostly swift. She suggested Epsom as it could hold the shape prettier for B25 which won’t slouch easily. My colour choices are anemone and RP, which Epsom doesn’t offer anemone, but both colours got to be of same leather type, which I didn’t expect provided it’s my first SO. Eventually she suggested Togo. I stuck with my candy-colour choices of anemone (Main) with RP as the side panels. I hesitated a bit in the shop, but she supported my choices that pop colours should/could be tried out for B25. Embossing was chosen on the clochette with gold fonts considering I chose brushed gold hardware.
> Sorry about babbling a long way about my first SO experience! [emoji5]



It sounds like you had a great experience. And love SO's who are invested in your choice. Great choice [emoji173]️


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Placed SO. B25 chevre. I had to go with chevre, loving this leather so much. RC main colour, BE inside with matte GHW. [emoji173]️


----------



## cavalla

oasis1313 said:


> It got to the point of either give up or keep trying, and I decided I wasn't going to abandon the hope.  Maybe Hermes could wait out the Nazis during WWII, but not me.  They even told me getting a Birkin was easier (!!!!!!!!!).  So at over a decade's wait, I had plenty of time to save up all that money.  Because they kept refusing and cancelling my special order--while of course jacking up their prices on exotic leathers by double-digit percentages every year--it ended up a lot more expensive than we'd originally planned.   But it is so beautiful and I can't believe I finally triumphed!



Patience pays off when it comes to H......   A decade! You are now the textbook case for that phrase.


----------



## allure244

iamyumi said:


> Hi everyone, I am thinking about a Kelly Sellier 25 in Gris M. What leather would you recommend for Kelly Sellier? I think they only do Gris M in Togo and Epsom. Also would you recommend silver or gold hardware for Gris M? Thanks!



You can also do chèvre Mysore for kelly sellier 25. Love the leather cuz it has a nice sheen to it. However in chèvre GM is not available. Gris perle is but it's a very Light grey. If u choose GM, IMO, I would pick palladium hardware if u want more of a clean crisp modern look and gold hardware if u want a warmer look.


----------



## hoot

Sarah_sarah said:


> Placed SO. B25 chevre. I had to go with chevre, loving this leather so much. RC main colour, BE inside with matte GHW. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869295


Love it! Thinking of doing the same combo but in a K sellier. I'll find out soon if I'm able to place a SO. Does RC chèvre differ much in color from epsom? TIA


----------



## tonkamama

iamyumi said:


> Hi everyone, I am thinking about a Kelly Sellier 25 in Gris M. What leather would you recommend for Kelly Sellier? I think they only do Gris M in Togo and Epsom. Also would you recommend silver or gold hardware for Gris M? Thanks!



I prefer Gris M in phw, which I did mine with phw except it’s a k28.  Ask if they let you do Togo sellier otherwise Epsom is your only choice.  Keep in mind that most of us are still waiting for our K25 Sellier SO to show up


----------



## oasis1313

cavalla said:


> Patience pays off when it comes to H......   A decade! You are now the textbook case for that phrase.



I think it might be a new world's record .  But well worth it in the end.  I can't believe I finally HAVE it.   Every year, when I learned of the cancellations, I sat and cussed Hermes for awhile, then I'd get my back up and and determine again that I'd DRAG this bag out of them someday.  Anybody have an idea how these eBay sellers GET all these new incredible large croc, ostrich, dodo bird, etc skin Birkins (that of course they're doubling the retail price for)?  Do they have a special "in" with the company or something so they don't have to wait so long?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

hoot said:


> Love it! Thinking of doing the same combo but in a K sellier. I'll find out soon if I'm able to place a SO. Does RC chèvre differ much in color from epsom? TIA



Thanks. [emoji4] I have epsom RC and it is completely different. For me RC in chevre is magical. I hope you get a SO. Crossing fingers.


----------



## hoot

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks. [emoji4] I have epsom RC and it is completely different. For me RC in chevre is magical. I hope you get a SO. Crossing fingers.
> 
> View attachment 3869546


Thank you! It's hard to tell from the photos but is RC in chèvre a little darker than epsom? In chèvre is it still a true red with no orange undertones? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Meta

hoot said:


> Thank you! It's hard to tell from the photos but is RC in chèvre a little darker than epsom? In chèvre is it still a true red with no orange undertones? Sorry for all the questions.


Rouge Casaque in Chevre is brighter or more vibrant than it is in Epsom. It remains a true red with no orange or blue undertones regardless of leather. HTH.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## iamyumi

allure244 said:


> You can also do chèvre Mysore for kelly sellier 25. Love the leather cuz it has a nice sheen to it. However in chèvre GM is not available. Gris perle is but it's a very Light grey. If u choose GM, IMO, I would pick palladium hardware if u want more of a clean crisp modern look and gold hardware if u want a warmer look.





tonkamama said:


> I prefer Gris M in phw, which I did mine with phw except it’s a k28.  Ask if they let you do Togo sellier otherwise Epsom is your only choice.  Keep in mind that most of us are still waiting for our K25 Sellier SO to show up


Thank you both! Seems like Epsom is the only choice for sellier!


----------



## hoot

weN84 said:


> Rouge Casaque in Chevre is brighter or more vibrant than it is in Epsom. It remains a true red with no orange or blue undertones regardless of leather. HTH.


Thanks so much for your description!


----------



## kath00

Congratulations. Please post pictures ASAP. I am waiting for a very simple Etain size 35 Birkin and now we’re going on year number four. I can’t believe it took you over a decade. So awesome that you persevered. Gives us all hope.


----------



## dgie

hoot said:


> Love it! Thinking of doing the same combo but in a K sellier. I'll find out soon if I'm able to place a SO. Does RC chèvre differ much in color from epsom? TIA



I just saw the swatches yesterday. RC in epsom is a perfect red- no orange, no blue.  I thought RC looked very different in chèvre- almost like a different color red. It was much brighter and deeper. I love chèvre, but I liked RC better in epsom.


----------



## oasis1313

Hermes didn't want to make the bag.  I was told they could make two 25cm bags out of the leather for one 32 or 35cm bag so why should they oblige me?  Then they blamed it on the avian flu and a shortage of big birds.  Can't fault their logic, it makes financial sense for THEM.  But I just kept knocking on the door and it FINALLY opened.


----------



## etoupebirkin

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone. My special order just came in, just a little under 1 year wait. So without further to do, here she is! B30 cheve with ghw, raisin with rose Jaipur contrast lining and stitching! thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3841379
> View attachment 3841380


I think you have inspired me on my SO bag. This is just gorgeous!!!


----------



## thelilachour

Since so many here have been looking at unusual combos and hard to find bags, has anyone seen a black ostrich kelly pochette?? It will be my SO for sure, I would hate to go through a reseller for this.


I have been looking for this everywhere for years and would be very surprised if it requires SO; it seems like a staple! xx


----------



## hoot

dgie said:


> I just saw the swatches yesterday. RC in epsom is a perfect red- no orange, no blue.  I thought RC looked very different in chèvre- almost like a different color red. It was much brighter and deeper. I love chèvre, but I liked RC better in epsom.


Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

iamyumi said:


> Thank you both! Seems like Epsom is the only choice for sellier!


I disagree and would do Togo sellier in Gris M. Why Epsom?


----------



## Kkho

Has anyone chosen the rose Scheherazade stitching and got approval for use on a non exotic bag SO? Just placed my SO and hoping it will get approved.


----------



## luxi_max

Kkho said:


> Has anyone chosen the rose Scheherazade stitching and got approval for use on a non exotic bag SO? Just placed my SO and hoping it will get approved.



Yes, I did for a non exotic bag.  I have not heard it got rejected so no news is good news.  Hope your SO will get approved too.


----------



## allure244

Kkho said:


> Has anyone chosen the rose Scheherazade stitching and got approval for use on a non exotic bag SO? Just placed my SO and hoping it will get approved.



I know someone that did last month and it didn't get rejected. The color looked pretty close to rose poupre when I did my SO


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> Has anyone chosen the rose Scheherazade stitching and got approval for use on a non exotic bag SO? Just placed my SO and hoping it will get approved.


Stitching will go thru
Regardless of  leather 
Rest  assured


----------



## Kkho

luxi_max said:


> Yes, I did for a non exotic bag.  I have not heard it got rejected so no news is good news.  Hope your SO will get approved too.



Fingers crossed.



allure244 said:


> I know someone that did last month and it didn't get rejected. The color looked pretty close to rose poupre when I did my SO



Yes I'm using rose pourpre as a second color so hopefully the rose Scheherazade will match it.


----------



## luxi_max

Yes I'm using rose pourpre as a second color so hopefully the rose Scheherazade will match it.[/QUOTE]

RP is my second color too.  Can’t wait to see our SOs!  I initially chose Malachite and GM then changed my mind


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## iamyumi

QuelleFromage said:


> I disagree and would do Togo sellier in Gris M. Why Epsom?


hmm I thought it wouldn’t be allowed - maybe I am wrong. Will ask them at my appointment. Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

iamyumi said:


> hmm I thought it wouldn’t be allowed - maybe I am wrong. Will ask them at my appointment. Thanks!


My SO sheet shows Gris M available in Togo and Togo sellier can absolutely be ordered - I have one. However I have heard of stores that tell clients it's not possible....we all know how much the SO system varies, sometimes by that day's SA mood 
I really like Togo sellier, especially over Epsom, for durability and ease of use


----------



## ShyShy

QuelleFromage said:


> My SO sheet shows Gris M available in Togo and Togo sellier can absolutely be ordered - I have one. However I have heard of stores that tell clients it's not possible....we all know how much the SO system varies, sometimes by that day's SA mood
> I really like Togo sellier, especially over Epsom, for durability and ease of use



I agree, it does sometimes depend on their mood.   When I asked about anemone, the SM said it was not offered this season, only rose pourpre.  I was nudged towards a RP SO.  Luckily, when I spoke to the ASM the next day, he told me anemone was offered in a few leathers!  I was able to place my SO in colours that I want.  No issues at all.   This makes me wonder whether the SM was doing it on purpose in the previous years when other people on here said it was offered.  She was probably so sick of people asking for this colour she just decided to take it upon herself to say it was not offered!  She said, why is everyone asking me about anemone, it is not on offer!  I of course believed her at the time because I thought every country has a slightly different list.  Now I am not so sure anymore... it really depends on their mood.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

hoot said:


> Thank you! It's hard to tell from the photos but is RC in chèvre a little darker than epsom? In chèvre is it still a true red with no orange undertones? Sorry for all the questions.



It's a more pronounced colour. For me it's a really vibrant as weN84 mentioned. I prefer RC chevre  [emoji4]



weN84 said:


> Rouge Casaque in Chevre is brighter or more vibrant than it is in Epsom. It remains a true red with no orange or blue undertones regardless of leather. HTH.



Yes. Completely agree plus the shininess of chevre. [emoji173]️


----------



## hoot

Sarah_sarah said:


> It's a more pronounced colour. For me it's a really vibrant as weN84 mentioned. I prefer RC chevre  [emoji4]
> 
> Yes. Completely agree plus the shininess of chevre. [emoji173]️


Thank you! Chèvre it is! Now I just have to decide between GM or BS lining for a K28 sellier. (BE is out because I just picked a piece in BE the other day and don't want to repeat colors) And yes, I did get an offer


----------



## Sarah_sarah

hoot said:


> Thank you! Chèvre it is! Now I just have to decide between GM or BS lining for a K28 sellier. (BE is out because I just picked a piece in BE the other day and don't want to repeat colors) And yes, I did get an offer



That's great. Chevre is definitely worth it. You will love it. It really depends if you want another pop of colour for lining or something less. I think both are good options. Personally for my K28 SO in black chevre, I did an etoupe lining. I had very few choices last time. I would go with whichever makes you happier when you see the samples. Nothing beats seeing them in person. [emoji4]


----------



## Meta

@hoot Congrats on your offer! Sharing a pic of Rouge Casaque in Chevre paired with Gris Mouette in Epsom. I find it difficult to pair Casaque with other colors other than those in the red or maybe purple family as it's such a strong vibrant color that it tends to overpower others. Just my 2 cents. Good luck deciding!


----------



## hoot

Sarah_sarah said:


> That's great. Chevre is definitely worth it. You will love it. It really depends if you want another pop of colour for lining or something less. I think both are good options. Personally for my K28 SO in black chevre, I did an etoupe lining. I had very few choices last time. I would go with whichever makes you happier when you see the samples. Nothing beats seeing them in person. [emoji4]





weN84 said:


> @hoot Congrats on your offer! Sharing a pic of Rouge Casaque in Chevre paired with Gris Mouette in Epsom. I find it difficult to pair Casaque with other colors other than those in the red or maybe purple family as it's such a strong vibrant color that it tends to overpower others. Just my 2 cents. Good luck deciding!
> View attachment 3872333



Thank you both so much, and thanks for sharing samples, WeN84! I love RC in chèvre even more after seeing this!!! I did see some swatches (not the correct leather type though) and what you said about RC is spot on! I didn't think it would be so difficult paring a color with "red" but when I was at H, the pairings didn't convince me. I do have to say I  like how RC + GM photograph together in your photo much better than the swatches I had to look at. 

Sarah, and weN84, thanks again for all your help.


----------



## WilliamLion

QuelleFromage said:


> My SO sheet shows Gris M available in Togo and Togo sellier can absolutely be ordered - I have one. However I have heard of stores that tell clients it's not possible....we all know how much the SO system varies, sometimes by that day's SA mood
> I really like Togo sellier, especially over Epsom, for durability and ease of use


WOW... So sad I didn't know this before... Just placed a Kelly Sellier 40 with Epsom though I don't quite like Epsom but wanna get a Kelly Sellier...


----------



## Meta

WilliamLion said:


> WOW... So sad I didn't know this before... Just placed a Kelly Sellier 40 with Epsom though I don't quite like Epsom but wanna get a Kelly Sellier...


Chevre (in 25 and 28), Togo and Sombrero (in 25, 28 and 32) are options for SO aside from Epsom this time around. If you're not keen on Epsom and want to change, I'd suggest contacting your SA ASAP to see if it's possible to change it before it goes into the system. Good luck!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

WilliamLion said:


> WOW... So sad I didn't know this before... Just placed a Kelly Sellier 40 with Epsom though I don't quite like Epsom but wanna get a Kelly Sellier...



For my shop I know you can change until mid Nov. You can definitely call them and see what can be done. Good luck [emoji256]


----------



## SugarMama

Hi lovelies. I was wondering if anyone has placed an SO at the Sevres boutique in Paris this season. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chenah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> 10 months!!! I just got the email from FSH [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


Congratulations! So happy for you! I am still waiting for my SO placed in the beginning of November 2016.


----------



## Chenah

etoupebirkin said:


> I think you have inspired me on my SO bag. This is just gorgeous!!!



Georgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Chenah

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm deciding now whether to pop over to get it or wait for my birthday trip in two months (but wire the funds now). I do not want to disclose the soecs until I have it in my hot little hands. It is a birkin. And not chèvre. I know everyone is anxious to receive chèvre sellier Kelly's lately.



I received an email reply from the leather department that order is still in process and the delay is about one year, And my spec is a chèvre sellier Kelly.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Chenah

ShyShy said:


> Mine was placed in oct 2015 and it still hasn't arrived.  It was just a retourne chèvre k28, not even a sellier!



Mine was place in the beginning of November 2016 and it has not arrived yet, it's a chèvre seller k28.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chenah said:


> Georgeous! Congratulations!


I ordered your sister bag, but with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## Chenah

etoupebirkin said:


> I ordered your sister bag, but with brushed gold hardware.



Congrats! Mine is also in brushed gold hardware.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chenah said:


> Congrats! Mine is also in brushed gold hardware.


Then we'll be twins!!!


----------



## odette57

oasis1313 said:


> Hermes didn't want to make the bag.  I was told they could make two 25cm bags out of the leather for one 32 or 35cm bag so why should they oblige me?  Then they blamed it on the avian flu and a shortage of big birds.  Can't fault their logic, it makes financial sense for THEM.  But I just kept knocking on the door and it FINALLY opened.



Congrats on getting your holy grail.  It sounds dreamy!


----------



## iamyumi

QuelleFromage said:


> My SO sheet shows Gris M available in Togo and Togo sellier can absolutely be ordered - I have one. However I have heard of stores that tell clients it's not possible....we all know how much the SO system varies, sometimes by that day's SA mood
> I really like Togo sellier, especially over Epsom, for durability and ease of use


A quick update: yes it was possible to do a Togo Sellier and in fact the ASM said he generally encouraged people to do it because it’s only available through SO 
So thank you very much QuelleFromage for the info!
I went for a Chevre in Gris Perle at the end however - it was such a beautiful leather and colour combo!


----------



## QuelleFromage

iamyumi said:


> A quick update: yes it was possible to do a Togo Sellier and in fact the ASM said he generally encouraged people to do it because it’s only available through SO
> So thank you very much QuelleFromage for the info!
> I went for a Chevre in Gris Perle at the end however - it was such a beautiful leather and colour combo!


Yay! I'm so happy you got the option. However Gris Perle in chevre will be sublime!! I ordered chevre on my last two Kellys.


----------



## hoot

Any opinions on brushed vs polished on chèvre leather? Since chèvre has a sheen to it, will the matte be better to contrast or would polished be better? I'm choosing RC chèvre with palladium hardware.


----------



## MsHermesAU

hoot said:


> Any opinions on brushed vs polished on chèvre leather? Since chèvre has a sheen to it, will the matte be better to contrast or would polished be better? I'm choosing RC chèvre with palladium hardware.


I had the same dilemma awhile back when placing a SO for a chevre kelly. I ended up going with shiny HW as I thought it would compliment the sheen of the leather more. Would love to see how polished HW would look against chevre though!


----------



## sparklyprincess

25 cm Sellier Kelly- 1 year and  7 months

Ordered: April 2016
Received the call from SA: November 2017


----------



## Chenah

ladyfarquaad said:


> Has anyone who's ordered a Kelly in October-December 2016 received it? I've seen a couple of people who seem to have received Birkins from that time period... thank you!



I ordered a chèvre Kelly 28 sellier in the beginning of a November 2016 and still have not received it yet. It's too bad that I have not received any email from FSH yet regarding my SO since we will be visiting Paris for two days after Thanksgiving. I guess I will have another excuse to go back later.


----------



## Chenah

etoupebirkin said:


> Then we'll be twins!!!



When did you order your Kelly? Mine is a chèvre Kelly 28 sellier with brushed gold hardware placed in the beginning of November 2016 at the FSH store and still have yet to receive it, 

I hope you will receive yours soon. Good luck!


----------



## MsHermesAU

sparklyprincess said:


> 25 cm Sellier Kelly- 1 year and  7 months
> 
> Ordered: April 2016
> Received the call from SA: November 2017


How exciting! What are the other specs of your K?


----------



## SugarMama

Here's a pic of bghw on my SO chèvre kelly.  Hope this helps your decision!





hoot said:


> Any opinions on brushed vs polished on chèvre leather? Since chèvre has a sheen to it, will the matte be better to contrast or would polished be better? I'm choosing RC chèvre with palladium hardware.





MsHermesAU said:


> I had the same dilemma awhile back when placing a SO for a chevre kelly. I ended up going with shiny HW as I thought it would compliment the sheen of the leather more. Would love to see how polished HW would look against chevre though!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Chenah said:


> When did you order your Kelly? Mine is a chèvre Kelly 28 sellier with brushed gold hardware placed in the beginning of November 2016 at the FSH store and still have yet to receive it,
> 
> I hope you will receive yours soon. Good luck!


I ordered it Monday. But mine's a Birkin.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hoot

SugarMama said:


> Here's a pic of bghw on my SO chèvre kelly.  Hope this helps your decision!
> 
> View attachment 3874914


Thank you. Such a beautiful photo! I know it's a matter of personal taste and I'm sure both look good.
 I hadn't even thought of hardware choices since I was sure phw was what I wanted. But after thinking about chèvre's sheen, I think I'm leaning towards the matte. 
I'm hoping it will be easier once I go in and look at swatches.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sparklyprincess said:


> 25 cm Sellier Kelly- 1 year and  7 months
> 
> Ordered: April 2016
> Received the call from SA: November 2017



Congrats sparklyprincess!  Any pics pls??


----------



## MsHermesAU

SugarMama said:


> Here's a pic of bghw on my SO chèvre kelly.  Hope this helps your decision!
> 
> View attachment 3874914


Lovely bag! The brushed HW looks great on chevre


----------



## replayii

Chenah said:


> When did you order your Kelly? Mine is a chèvre Kelly 28 sellier with brushed gold hardware placed in the beginning of November 2016 at the FSH store and still have yet to receive it,
> 
> I hope you will receive yours soon. Good luck!



I ordered a chèvre kelly 28 in November 2015, it's been 24 months, still haven't received it yet.

I think Hermes should clear the backlog before making new ones ordered more recently.


----------



## periogirl28

replayii said:


> I ordered a chèvre kelly 28 in November 2015, it's been 24 months, still haven't received it yet.
> 
> I think Hermes should clear the backlog before making new ones ordered more recently.


I totally agree about clearing the backlog of bags taking more than a year and a half. No vested interest in this remark.


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> I totally agree about clearing the backlog of bags taking more than a year and a half. No vested interest in this remark.


Ditto


----------



## Bagzzonly

Sooner than anticipated... received call that my K25 sellier in epsom has arrived after just 12 months.


----------



## cuppy

replayii said:


> I ordered a chèvre kelly 28 in November 2015, it's been 24 months, still haven't received it yet.
> 
> I think Hermes should clear the backlog before making new ones ordered more recently.


mine also .. chevre kelly retourne 28 in Dec 2015 .. still waiting ...


----------



## ladyfarquaad

wonger1024 said:


> Sooner than anticipated... received call that my K25 sellier in epsom has arrived after just 12 months.


Congratulations!! You've given me hope because I ordered an epsom K32 (retourne, though) 11 months ago.. so fingers crossed mine will show up soon as well


----------



## Notorious Pink

SugarMama said:


> Here's a pic of bghw on my SO chèvre kelly.  Hope this helps your decision!
> 
> View attachment 3874914



STUNNING!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

A little delayed with sharing but I picked up this beauty a few weeks ago. My first SO, Constance 18- Rose Azalea Epsom exterior, Gris Mouette interior and rose gold hardware! 
She arrived in approximately 11 months [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## bagidiotic

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> A little delayed with sharing but I picked up this beauty a few weeks ago. My first SO, Constance 18- Rose Azalea Epsom exterior, Gris Mouette interior and rose gold hardware!
> She arrived in approximately 11 months [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876082
> View attachment 3876083


Congratulations pinky  c


----------



## Nahreen

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> A little delayed with sharing but I picked up this beauty a few weeks ago. My first SO, Constance 18- Rose Azalea Epsom exterior, Gris Mouette interior and rose gold hardware!
> She arrived in approximately 11 months [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876082
> View attachment 3876083



It is lovely. I like the pink/grey combo. Congratulations.


----------



## carlinha

replayii said:


> I ordered a chèvre kelly 28 in November 2015, it's been 24 months, still haven't received it yet.
> 
> I think Hermes should clear the backlog before making new ones ordered more recently.





cuppy said:


> mine also .. chevre kelly retourne 28 in Dec 2015 .. still waiting ...



oh my gosh we are in the same boat ladies!!  mine is a K25 chevre sellier.  still waiting, almost 2 years!  hope we get our bags soon!!!


----------



## kathydep

Please bear with me and my question:

When will SO close this season?

Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## cloverleaf2015

Finally I made it after my lining colour drama - yeah.
As it's my first SO I didn't go all out. And I wanted Togo and there were not many appealing and bright colour for me.
I went with Kelly 28 in noir, brushed hardware and inside rose extreme. Only saw online few SLGs with rose extreme and few picotine on Instagram and the colour looks really awesome - now I am really looking forward to the bag!


----------



## cloverleaf2015

kathydep said:


> Please bear with me and my question:
> 
> When will SO close this season?
> 
> Thanks!


I had time until the 11th November. I am located in Switzerland, no clue if it depends on the country.


----------



## westcoastgal

cloverleaf2015 said:


> Finally I made it after my lining colour drama - yeah.
> As it's my first SO I didn't go all out. And I wanted Togo and there were not many appealing and bright colour for me.
> I went with Kelly 28 in noir, brushed hardware and inside rose extreme. Only saw online few SLGs with rose extreme and few picotine on Instagram and the colour looks really awesome - now I am really looking forward to the bag!


It's going to look amazing I bet.


----------



## Gina123

nana9026 said:


> Anyone got a B25 in anemone ? [emoji5]



I [emoji173]️ my B25 anemone! If I didn’t already have this color, I would order with Craie or Gris Mouette lining and contrast stitching.

Enjoy the journey!


----------



## mygoodies

carlinha said:


> oh my gosh we are in the same boat ladies!!  mine is a K25 chevre sellier.  still waiting, almost 2 years!  hope we get our bags soon!!!



My goodness! You Ladies are super patient!! Has any of u ever asked yr SA if Paris hasn’t canceled it by any chance or if there’s something with the SO? 

Of course I’m crossing fingers and toes for all of you that yr dream bag would arrive verrry soon!
Now I’m scared to ask for a Chevre K myself [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## QuelleFromage

cloverleaf2015 said:


> Finally I made it after my lining colour drama - yeah.
> As it's my first SO I didn't go all out. And I wanted Togo and there were not many appealing and bright colour for me.
> I went with Kelly 28 in noir, brushed hardware and inside rose extreme. Only saw online few SLGs with rose extreme and few picotine on Instagram and the colour looks really awesome - now I am really looking forward to the bag!


I did noir togo with Rouge H interior and brushed PHW, the bag looks so modern and cool and yours will have that pink pop! It will be great.


----------



## tramcaro

Experts, please enlighten me on the spring special order usual time period!  Is it May-June?


----------



## allure244

carlinha said:


> oh my gosh we are in the same boat ladies!!  mine is a K25 chevre sellier.  still waiting, almost 2 years!  hope we get our bags soon!!!



Waaah. I ordered a k25 chèvre sellier as well but only 6 months ago. Guess I'll be waiting a long time for it too. My SO chèvre b30 placed this semester will probably come faster. Honestly I was tempted to order another kelly but didn't want to wait such a long time for it. Hope the chèvre kellys start coming in soon


----------



## carlinha

allure244 said:


> Waaah. I ordered a k25 chèvre sellier as well but only 6 months ago. Guess I'll be waiting a long time for it too. My SO chèvre b30 placed this semester will probably come faster. Honestly I was tempted to order another kelly but didn't want to wait such a long time for it. Hope the kelly selliers start coming in soon


yeah i had 2 other SOs placed AFTER the chevre K25 sellier arrive before it


----------



## carlinha

mygoodies said:


> My goodness! You Ladies are super patient!! Has any of u ever asked yr SA if Paris hasn’t canceled it by any chance or if there’s something with the SO?
> 
> Of course I’m crossing fingers and toes for all of you that yr dream bag would arrive verrry soon!
> Now I’m scared to ask for a Chevre K myself [emoji28][emoji28]


i haven't asked my SA or SM.... partly afraid to hear the answer, but i will soon if it doesn't arrive in the next few months...


----------



## carlinha

dezynrbaglaydee said:


> A little delayed with sharing but I picked up this beauty a few weeks ago. My first SO, Constance 18- Rose Azalea Epsom exterior, Gris Mouette interior and rose gold hardware!
> She arrived in approximately 11 months [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3876082
> View attachment 3876083


you know i love your C babe!!!


----------



## dezynrbaglaydee

carlinha said:


> you know i love your C babe!!!



Thank you babe!!!! 



Nahreen said:


> It is lovely. I like the pink/grey combo. Congratulations.


Thank you so much!


----------



## mygoodies

tramcaro said:


> Experts, please enlighten me on the spring special order usual time period!  Is it May-June?



I placed mine last yr Feb at FSH and saw they were still offering SOs up until August!! So I’m guessing it’s different every season and also depending on yr home store?


----------



## Lenecarter

I just received an email last Friday that my SO is ready, my question is are we supposed to transfer to pay directly or we can pay when we take the bag. Because I live in Asia and my SO in FSH so i really need time to arrange my trip. And maybe 3 months later I collect the bag. Are there a time limit how ling will they keep your SO in the store? Since this is my first SO, still a bit confused how this works. TIA


----------



## honhon

Lenecarter said:


> I just received an email last Friday that my SO is ready, my question is are we supposed to transfer to pay directly or we can pay when we take the bag. Because I live in Asia and my SO in FSH so i really need time to arrange my trip. And maybe 3 months later I collect the bag. Are there a time limit how ling will they keep your SO in the store? Since this is my first SO, still a bit confused how this works. TIA


they will keep the bag until you come to collect it, no time limit


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tramcaro

mygoodies said:


> I placed mine last yr Feb at FSH and saw they were still offering SOs up until August!! So I’m guessing it’s different every season and also depending on yr home store?



Wow, Feb-Aug... that’s a long time, I guess FSH is special.


----------



## sparklyprincess

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats sparklyprincess!  Any pics pls??



Thank you!
Will pick it up in 2 weeks.


----------



## allure244

carlinha said:


> i haven't asked my SA or SM.... partly afraid to hear the answer, but i will soon if it doesn't arrive in the next few months...



The other two SOs you've shared pics of are both so droolworthy!!! Hopefully they'll tide u over till the kelly sellier comes in.


----------



## nana9026

Gina123 said:


> I [emoji173]️ my B25 anemone! If I didn’t already have this color, I would order with Craie or Gris Mouette lining and contrast stitching.
> 
> Enjoy the journey!
> View attachment 3877296



It looks stunning! I’ve ordered B25 in anemone with side panels in rose pourpre. Hope that I could get it soon


----------



## rania1981

carlinha said:


> oh my gosh we are in the same boat ladies!!  mine is a K25 chevre sellier.  still waiting, almost 2 years!  hope we get our bags soon!!!


Let me join this boat. Mine is a k25 Epsom sellier and it's been 11 months already. Chèvre birkin 30 took only 8 months.


----------



## Poco

SugarMama said:


> Hi lovelies. I was wondering if anyone has placed an SO at the Sevres boutique in Paris this season. Thanks in advance!


I did last week!


----------



## princessmaggie

My dears-does anyone have an image of vert fonce in swift? Also anyone's experience of a Constance in swift? Finally what lining would pop with vert fonce? Currently torn between chosing a C18 or a sellier K this SO...slightly concerned as I've not tried a sellier K and sold my retournes as I found them a pain to use!


----------



## smileygirl

Advice sought!  I am trying to decide on colours for new k28 sellier SO.  I've narrowed it down to RP, anemone, and craie (with etoupe sides)  

I love craie but I am concerned it will get dirty.  

For RP and anemone, I don't know what to match it with.  

In Kelly, I have etain, black, Rc, crocus, origan, feu, Gris Perle, BE, Colvert, gold already.  I also have a raisin with RA on order.  

Any thoughts would be extremely welcome!  Tia!!


----------



## tramcaro

princessmaggie said:


> My dears-does anyone have an image of vert fonce in swift? Also anyone's experience of a Constance in swift? Finally what lining would pop with vert fonce? Currently torn between chosing a C18 or a sellier K this SO...slightly concerned as I've not tried a sellier K and sold my retournes as I found them a pain to use!



I hear that Sellier is harder to open than Retourne...  i would vote for constance, but size 18 may not be big enough, if you carry a lot of things.


----------



## princessmaggie

tramcaro said:


> I hear that Sellier is harder to open than Retourne...  i would vote for constance, but size 18 may not be big enough, if you carry a lot of things.



Thanks lovely. I actually bought a C24 only to return it as it just didn't work for me and have tried an 18 and love it-big enough for my weekend errands & evenings out. I could keep hoping one turns up for me but I think this could be a good use of my SO even though it won't be very exciting to most as I'll just have a contrast interior in all likelihood!


----------



## dgie

princessmaggie said:


> Thanks lovely. I actually bought a C24 only to return it as it just didn't work for me and have tried an 18 and love it-big enough for my weekend errands & evenings out. I could keep hoping one turns up for me but I think this could be a good use of my SO even though it won't be very exciting to most as I'll just have a contrast interior in all likelihood!



I felt the sameway- I wanted a red C18 but none were turning up, so I used my SO for one. I did etain inside to make it a little more special, but ultimately number one on my wishlist was a rc c18 and so that's what I ordered!


----------



## kathydep

My SA left me a voicemail saying that I am unable to do another SO while I have an outstanding SO. I placed my first one ever in June. Just venting because Chevre is on point this season. *sigh*


----------



## kathydep

Follow up on above post: She offered me a C18 black RGHW to make it up. Yaaayyyy!

Ok back to topic.


----------



## mygoodies

kathydep said:


> My SA left me a voicemail saying that I am unable to do another SO while I have an outstanding SO. I placed my first one ever in June. Just venting because Chevre is on point this season. *sigh*



I guess SO rules are different for each H store as there are many out there who are still waiting for more than 1 SO 
But that C sounds very PRETTY!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## KH8

Ladies... if I may ask... 
I read from the Paris thread that someone didn't get what she was after so the SA offered her an SO... 

Is that possible even to ask for one as I always thought it can only be "offered"? 

I have been shopping in Paris for 3 years now but couldn't get hold of a particular SA to work with as I was directly to the next department after I was done with one... and to get a bag I have to go for the queue or the online appointment system. I do get what I wanted over the years (very grateful) but if there is even the slimmest chance that I could get a Anemone bag I would take the courage to ask... 

And is it still possible to place an SO now in November in FSH? 

Thanks very much ladies!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## boboxu

kathydep said:


> My SA left me a voicemail saying that I am unable to do another SO while I have an outstanding SO. I placed my first one ever in June. Just venting because Chevre is on point this season. *sigh*


That rule applies at my store and some of my friends store too  Basically if you are having a pending one you can't place your next, they need to give spots for other clients who don't have any


----------



## kathydep

boboxu said:


> That rule applies at my store and some of my friends store too  Basically if you are having a pending one you can't place your next, they need to give spots for other clients who don't have any


Good to know! As it is with H, rules vary tremendously!


----------



## luckylove

smileygirl said:


> Advice sought!  I am trying to decide on colours for new k28 sellier SO.  I've narrowed it down to RP, anemone, and craie (with etoupe sides)
> 
> I love craie but I am concerned it will get dirty.
> 
> For RP and anemone, I don't know what to match it with.
> 
> In Kelly, I have etain, black, Rc, crocus, origan, feu, Gris Perle, BE, Colvert, gold already.  I also have a raisin with RA on order.
> 
> Any thoughts would be extremely welcome!  Tia!!



Craie is beautiful, but I understand your concern about dirty.  It is similar to your gris perle in terms of how might it is; how has your gris perle held up so far?


----------



## Dreaming Big

smileygirl said:


> Advice sought!  I am trying to decide on colours for new k28 sellier SO.  I've narrowed it down to RP, anemone, and craie (with etoupe sides)
> 
> I love craie but I am concerned it will get dirty.
> 
> For RP and anemone, I don't know what to match it with.
> 
> In Kelly, I have etain, black, Rc, crocus, origan, feu, Gris Perle, BE, Colvert, gold already.  I also have a raisin with RA on order.
> 
> Any thoughts would be extremely welcome!  Tia!!



There is a craie/etoupe Kelly shown on the l'ecrin website. It is divine.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Surprise offer of my 2nd SO, today's the day, thinking of 25cm K sellier in Togo, after reading this thread I know some store will allow this and some will not so fingers crossed! , oh forgot to mention the colours! BE exterior and rose extreme interior, not sure about contrast stitching though, brushed PHW hardware.


----------



## princessmaggie

Mine is done! Quite straightforward as I knew what I wanted on the outside but the lining decision may haunt me until it arrives! Such a wonderful experience though-loved it!


----------



## hoot

princessmaggie said:


> Mine is done! Quite straightforward as I knew what I wanted on the outside but the lining decision may haunt me until it arrives! Such a wonderful experience though-loved it!


You and me both! I knew exactly what I wanted on the outside! Inside was another story!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Can anyone help with the strap length options for Kelly, can't remember the length my SA advised.


----------



## Meta

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Can anyone help with the strap length options for Kelly, can't remember the length my SA advised.


If I'm not mistaken it's 4 lengths this time around - 75cm, 85cm, 105cm and 120cm. The strap lengths corresponds to the shoulder straps that are currently being sold.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

weN84 said:


> If I'm not mistaken it's 4 lengths this time around - 75cm, 85cm, 105cm and 120cm. The strap lengths corresponds to the shoulder straps that are currently being sold.


Thanks x


----------



## Dreaming Big

smileygirl said:


> Advice sought!  I am trying to decide on colours for new k28 sellier SO.  I've narrowed it down to RP, anemone, and craie (with etoupe sides)
> 
> I love craie but I am concerned it will get dirty.
> 
> For RP and anemone, I don't know what to match it with.
> 
> In Kelly, I have etain, black, Rc, crocus, origan, feu, Gris Perle, BE, Colvert, gold already.  I also have a raisin with RA on order.
> 
> Any thoughts would be extremely welcome!  Tia!!


----------



## little.bear

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Can anyone help with the strap length options for Kelly, can't remember the length my SA advised.



From memory it starts from 80,85,90,95,105cm. Something like that. I could be wrong though


----------



## babybaby2011

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Surprise offer of my 2nd SO, today's the day, thinking of 25cm K sellier in Togo, after reading this thread I know some store will allow this and some will not so fingers crossed! , oh forgot to mention the colours! BE exterior and rose extreme interior, not sure about contrast stitching though, brushed PHW hardware.



Great idea for k25 togo sellier .


----------



## Rhl2987

My SA just surprised me with my second SO order to place on Friday! I live nearly across the country from my home store and I will be flying to see family and my SA for the holiday. My husband and I are closing on a house next week, so I told my SA I’m not in the market for a bag this time but would like a B25 next. And he offered that we make one together!!

I think I’m going to do a B25 in rose pourpre chevre with permabrass hardware (at my friend’s suggestion)! I can’t stop thinking about RP and this will be my only baby B, so I want it to pop.

Open to suggestions for interior color. I would like anemone or maybe even BE. My last SO (blue hydra chevre Kelly sellier with blue paon interior, BGHW) was on tone stitching. Should I do contrast stitching this time?


----------



## allure244

Rhl2987 said:


> My SA just surprised me with my second SO order to place on Friday! I live nearly across the country from my home store and I will be flying to see family and my SA for the holiday. My husband and I are closing on a house next week, so I told my SA I’m not in the market for a bag this time but would like a B25 next. And he offered that we make one together!!
> 
> I think I’m going to do a B25 in rose pourpre chevre with permabrass hardware (at my friend’s suggestion)! I can’t stop thinking about RP and this will be my only baby B, so I want it to pop.
> 
> Open to suggestions for interior color. I would like anemone or maybe even BE. My last SO (blue hydra chevre Kelly sellier with blue paon interior, BGHW) was on tone stitching. Should I do contrast stitching this time?



I think either anemone or blue electric interior would be beautiful. Or if U r open to something more neutral what about Gris mouette? (was going to suggest blue paon also but U have that for ur other SO already).  As for contrast stitch you could either choose a lighter stitch like Gris mouette or a darker one. I was deciding between GM and raisin contrast stitch for my own b30 chèvre Rose poupre SO with anemone interior.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Rhl2987

allure244 said:


> I think either anemone or blue electric interior would be beautiful. Or if U r open to something more neutral what about Gris mouette? (was going to suggest blue paon also but U have that for ur other SO already).  As for contrast stitch you could either choose a lighter stitch like Gris mouette or a darker one. I was deciding between GM and raisin contrast stitch for my own b30 chèvre Rose poupre SO with anemone interior.


Thank you for sharing! We may almost be twins! I think blue paon would be really nice with this but I may end up going with anemone because it’s such a gorgeous color. Who could go wrong with pink and purple?! This will be my only pop color bag so I think I want to steer away from neutral for the interior. Although my second option is a Gris Mouette Kelly 28 retourne, because I’ve been lusting after that for awhile. 

Is there a reason you aren’t matching your contrast stitching with the interior of your bag? I think raisin does sound nice as well, but is anemone not an option?


----------



## smileygirl

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 3884742


This is so beautiful but I prefer the craie base with etoupe.  I think I will go with Rose pourpre and trench though!


----------



## MsHermesAU

smileygirl said:


> This is so beautiful but I prefer the craie base with etoupe.  I think I will go with Rose pourpre and trench though!



I’ve ordered RP and trench too  it’s a  gorgeous combo


----------



## allure244

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you for sharing! We may almost be twins! I think blue paon would be really nice with this but I may end up going with anemone because it’s such a gorgeous color. Who could go wrong with pink and purple?! This will be my only pop color bag so I think I want to steer away from neutral for the interior. Although my second option is a Gris Mouette Kelly 28 retourne, because I’ve been lusting after that for awhile.
> 
> Is there a reason you aren’t matching your contrast stitching with the interior of your bag? I think raisin does sound nice as well, but is anemone not an option?



I debated anemone stitch as well but while it was pretty, IMO it didn’t provide as nice of a contrast against rp as raisin. Raisin was just one shade darker than the anemone stitch. However in the end because I have seen many bags with light stitch such as with etoupe or rose tyrien or other Tpf members’ SO, I decided to go for that. While raisin or anemone stitch looked good on on the swatch, I had a harder time finding examples of pics of birkins in a fuchsia shade with anemone or raisin stitch for me to see the overall look. I felt that it could look really nice but maybe Gris mouette would be a safer pick? But I sometimes wonder if I should have gone for anemone or raisin contrast stitch. Ahhhhh. 

The contrast stitch was the one detail for SO that I agonized over. Lol.


----------



## smileygirl

MsHermesAU said:


> I’ve ordered RP and trench too  it’s a  gorgeous combo


Nice!  What style did you order?  Have you found any pictures of this?  I haven't and am praying t is a good choice!


----------



## MsHermesAU

smileygirl said:


> Nice!  What style did you order?  Have you found any pictures of this?  I haven't and am praying t is a good choice!


I ordered a Constance  Attached is a photo I took in store of the colours together. The lighting was dark so they look much nicer in person!


----------



## smileygirl

MsHermesAU said:


> I ordered a Constance  Attached is a photo I took in store of the colours together. The lighting was dark so they look much nicer in person!


It looks a little more yellow that I thought t would be .  I think it will be a beautiful Constance.  I am looking at a Kelly!


----------



## MsHermesAU

smileygirl said:


> It looks a little more yellow that I thought t would be .  I think it will be a beautiful Constance.  I am looking at a Kelly!


A kelly will be lovely! As I said, the lighting was pretty bad. RP is much brighter than that in person and trench isn’t quite that yellow. I was quite disappointed how the photos turned out because it looked much nicer in person. But mind you, trench is definitely more of a beige colour when compared to craie


----------



## smileygirl

MsHermesAU said:


> A kelly will be lovely! As I said, the lighting was pretty bad. RP is much brighter than that in person and trench isn’t quite that yellow. I was quite disappointed how the photos turned out because it looked much nicer in person. But mind you, trench is definitely more of a beige colour when compared to craie




Wonderful!  Yes, I think craie will be too light for RP.  I also thought about GA.  Did you consider that?


----------



## MsHermesAU

smileygirl said:


> Wonderful!  Yes, I think craie will be too light for RP.  I also thought about GA.  Did you consider that?



Yes I did!! Our minds obviously think alike  GA was too brown for RP in my view. My next closest option was beton which is just slightly darker than craie. I wanted something darker and more beige than both craie and beton though. Gris Perle and Gris mouette are other options if you like the look of RP with grey, and depending on the type of leather you’re interested in


----------



## MsHermesAU

smileygirl said:


> Wonderful!  Yes, I think craie will be too light for RP.  I also thought about GA.  Did you consider that?


To be honest I think craie and RP is a gorgeous and very elegant combo. I already have a craie bag so I didn’t want to double up (plus I wouldn’t want craie as a lining)


----------



## suziez

boboxu said:


> That rule applies at my store and some of my friends store too  Basically if you are having a pending one you can't place your next, they need to give spots for other clients who don't have any


What country are you in?


----------



## Rhl2987

allure244 said:


> I debated anemone stitch as well but while it was pretty, IMO it didn’t provide as nice of a contrast against rp as raisin. Raisin was just one shade darker than the anemone stitch. However in the end because I have seen many bags with light stitch such as with etoupe or rose tyrien or other Tpf members’ SO, I decided to go for that. While raisin or anemone stitch looked good on on the swatch, I had a harder time finding examples of pics of birkins in a fuchsia shade with anemone or raisin stitch for me to see the overall look. I felt that it could look really nice but maybe Gris mouette would be a safer pick? But I sometimes wonder if I should have gone for anemone or raisin contrast stitch. Ahhhhh.
> 
> The contrast stitch was the one detail for SO that I agonized over. Lol.


I think yours will be lovely! I trust my SA so might make him decide for me


----------



## boboxu

suziez said:


> What country are you in?


US


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Does anyone know what a store special order is ? I recall that someone in the Paris thread got a Kelly that has a horse shoe stamp but it is not a SO that has been rejected by a customer.  My SA said that there is. Jaune d’or with black Kelly Sellier so I am wondering if the yellow is in the interior.  Any idea ?? TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> Does anyone know what a store special order is ? I recall that someone in the Paris thread got a Kelly that has a horse shoe stamp but it is not a SO that has been rejected by a customer.  My SA said that there is. Jaune d’or with black Kelly Sellier so I am wondering if the yellow is in the interior.  Any idea ?? TIA


It doesn't matter about the specs, sometimes a store has extra slots (mainly a larger store like FSH) so the SO/ A La Carte is placed by the SM or leather manager and offered to a lucky customer. This means it is not an SO placed for a particular customer who declined it. For this bag you need to check with your SA if it is a black or yellow Kelly.


----------



## DDCHA

Hello fellow H sisters! I was offered this past weekend to design my own bag while I bought a k25 sellier in black sombrero and a rose gold kelly bangle (birthday presents from my hubby). I cannot believe my SA said to come back in a week to design my own bag. I've been doing research all week and am FREAKING out. I want a B30 in black, gold or etoupe probably in chèvre leather (since you can't get that in a "regular" birkin) with some sort of pop of color inside but can't decide what to go with! Hoping the colors offered will help me decide, but does anyone have advice? what should i go with? I am relatively new to this!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> It doesn't matter about the specs, sometimes a store has extra slots (mainly a larger store like FSH) so the SO/ A La Carte is placed by the SM or leather manager and offered to a lucky customer. This means it is not an SO placed for a particular customer who declined it. For this bag you need to check with your SA if it is a black or yellow Kelly.



Thanks dear ! I knew you would the answer to all questions H. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

DDCHA said:


> Hello fellow H sisters! I was offered this past weekend to design my own bag while I bought a k25 sellier in black sombrero and a rose gold kelly bangle (birthday presents from my hubby). I cannot believe my SA said to come back in a week to design my own bag. I've been doing research all week and am FREAKING out. I want a B30 in black, gold or etoupe probably in chèvre leather (since you can't get that in a "regular" birkin) with some sort of pop of color inside but can't decide what to go with! Hoping the colors offered will help me decide, but does anyone have advice? what should i go with? I am relatively new to this!


So this is easy. Step 1 - style and size. So maybe Birkin 30. Step 2 - decide leather or colour. if you want Chevré there is only Black or Etoupe, no Gold. After you fix the external, Step 3 - choose contrast lining if you like, then Step 4 - decide on stitch and hardware to tie everything together. It is your first but try not to go overboard. You want a bag which is discreet and reflects your good taste. Congrats!


----------



## DDCHA

Thanks so much periogirl28! So helpful. I think I’m going to do B30 chèvre in Black with BE lining and permabrass hardware. Also, is permabrass like the “rose gold” and does it come in brushed or just shiny?


----------



## periogirl28

DDCHA said:


> Thanks so much periogirl28! So helpful. I think I’m going to do B30 chèvre in Black with BE lining and permabrass hardware. Also, is permabrass like the “rose gold” and does it come in brushed or just shiny?



Permabrass is a light gold, shiny only, it is between gold and silver hardware. Rose Gold hardware is definitely pink and at the moment only offered for Constance 18,24 or Elan.


----------



## DDCHA

Ahhh...I see...thanks for the 411! Love having all these Hermes aficianados around me to support me on his relatively new journey...


----------



## gourmet

Hi guys! I have a question. Does the leather of the lining need to match the leather of the exterior? So if I pick a chèvre leather for exterior, am I limited to the chèvre leather for interiors? Thank you so much!!


----------



## periogirl28

gourmet said:


> Hi guys! I have a question. Does the leather of the lining need to match the leather of the exterior? So if I pick a chèvre leather for exterior, am I limited to the chèvre leather for interiors? Thank you so much!!


In short, no.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chkpfbeliever said:


> Does anyone know what a store special order is ? I recall that someone in the Paris thread got a Kelly that has a horse shoe stamp but it is not a SO that has been rejected by a customer.  My SA said that there is. Jaune d’or with black Kelly Sellier so I am wondering if the yellow is in the interior.  Any idea ?? TIA


That's how I got my C24 Vert Anglais/Gris Asphalt w/RGW!!!


----------



## gourmet

Thanks!! What if I order the 2 tone exterior version of the Kelly though? I assume both outer colors have to be available in chèvre then?


----------



## Meta

gourmet said:


> Thanks!! What if I order the 2 tone exterior version of the Kelly though? I assume both outer colors have to be available in chèvre then?


Yes, for bicolor SO, colors have to be chosen from the same type of leather.


----------



## Rhl2987

Picked my SO selections today. I went with my first (and last) B25, chevre rose pourpre exterior and anemone interior with BGHW. No contrast stitching. I am so excited for this one!! My only pop color bag! I bet it comes in before the SO Kelly sellier I’m waiting on.


----------



## gourmet

Does anyone have a pic of what raisin in chèvre looks like?


----------



## Serva1

gourmet said:


> Does anyone have a pic of what raisin in chèvre looks like?






Raisin in chèvre to the left in comparison with black. Raisin is very beautiful imo and goes well with both ghw and phw.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

DDCHA said:


> Ahhh...I see...thanks for the 411! Love having all these Hermes aficianados around me to support me on his relatively new journey...


i recently received my SO with permabrass HW and love it so much, i would definitely do it again for future SOs!


----------



## gourmet

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3889280
> 
> 
> Raisin in chèvre to the left in comparison with black. Raisin is very beautiful imo and goes well with both ghw and phw.


Thank you!! Super helpful!


----------



## gourmet

Hi! Does anyone know how selecting a specific stitch color works? I have decided on a neutral bicolor two tone Kelly, but want a pop color stitch like rose shocking.. on the form, do I select the bicolor two tone stitch and put my specific stitch color in "autre color"? Sorry for my questions! My SA is great but is very unfamiliar with the form as she doesn't work in leather..


----------



## allure244

gourmet said:


> Hi! Does anyone know how selecting a specific stitch color works? I have decided on a neutral bicolor two tone Kelly, but want a pop color stitch like rose shocking.. on the form, do I select the bicolor two tone stitch and put my specific stitch color in "autre color"? Sorry for my questions! My SA is great but is very unfamiliar with the form as she doesn't work in leather..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890438



When I did my SO my SA checked off the box for other color as the stitch color I wanted was different from the two colors I had chosen for leather colors. I believe if u pick inverted they would just use the stitch colors of the leathers u picked (leather color 1 would have leather color 2 contrast stitch and vice versa)


----------



## chicinthecity777

gourmet said:


> Hi! Does anyone know how selecting a specific stitch color works? I have decided on a neutral bicolor two tone Kelly, but want a pop color stitch like rose shocking.. on the form, do I select the bicolor two tone stitch and put my specific stitch color in "autre color"? Sorry for my questions! My SA is great but is very unfamiliar with the form as she doesn't work in leather..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890438


Your SA should consult a leather SA on how to fill out the form. It's not your responsibility to fill the form and each store may do things differently.


----------



## gourmet

Thanks!


----------



## EmileH

Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




And I placed another SO today ‍♀️


----------



## BirkinLover77

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️


Wow! Beautiful SO! It’s so beautiful and the leather simply amazing! Lucky you with another SO place! Congratulations


----------



## Nahreen

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️



It is beautiful Pocketbook. Congratulations to the bag and your birthday.


----------



## Fab41

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734


 beautiful!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️



She is just stunning my dear! Many many congrats![emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Serva1

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️



Congrats dear PP, such a beautiful bag and in swift [emoji170] the perfect blue for you! So special to buy a Hermès SO on your birthday[emoji3]


----------



## luckylove

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️



So beautiful! Congratulations on your bag! wishing you a very Happy Birthday... truly a wonderful way to celebrate. Enjoy!


----------



## Monique1004

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️



Such a beautiful blue & perfect in swift! Congrats on getting it so fast. I really hope to see my 1st SO soon.


----------



## EmileH

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Beautiful SO! It’s so beautiful and the leather simply amazing! Lucky you with another SO place! Congratulations





Nahreen said:


> It is beautiful Pocketbook. Congratulations to the bag and your birthday.





Fab41 said:


> beautiful!!





eternallove4bag said:


> She is just stunning my dear! Many many congrats![emoji170][emoji170]





Serva1 said:


> Congrats dear PP, such a beautiful bag and in swift [emoji170] the perfect blue for you! So special to buy a Hermès SO on your birthday[emoji3]





luckylove said:


> So beautiful! Congratulations on your bag! wishing you a very Happy Birthday... truly a wonderful way to celebrate. Enjoy!





Monique1004 said:


> Such a beautiful blue & perfect in swift! Congrats on getting it so fast. I really hope to see my 1st SO soon.



Thank you everyone. I’m thrilled with how it turned out. May all of your SOs come quickly and fill your hearts’ desires.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

sparklyprincess said:


> Thank you!
> Will pick it up in 2 weeks.



Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rhl2987 said:


> Picked my SO selections today. I went with my first (and last) B25, chevre rose pourpre exterior and anemone interior with BGHW. No contrast stitching. I am so excited for this one!! My only pop color bag! I bet it comes in before the SO Kelly sellier I’m waiting on.



That sounds awesome!!!


----------



## ayc

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️


OMG!! gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## EmileH

ayc said:


> OMG!! gorgeous!! congrats!!



Thank you!


----------



## Carrierae

Hi ladies! I was just offered a SO via email from my SA (he wants me to call him back). I’m afraid to make the call because I’m on the fence. While I have been waiting for this opportunity (seriously... a dream), I’m not in the best financial situation in this very moment. I’m opening a retail store without bank financing so I’m been pouring too much money from our personal account. Another $10k+ handbag makes me feel ill at the moment.

Do we pay right away or is it upon receipt of your SO? I’m thinking of a Kelly or Constance. Would the turnaround be less than 9 months? Our situation isn’t dire and it’s something I would be more comfortable within a year....I’m just in bill mode right now so even paying for groceries is a turn off. 

I just don’t want to make a rash decision in the moment and kicking myself later.


----------



## perthhermes

Carrierae said:


> Hi ladies! I was just offered a SO via email from my SA (he wants me to call him back). I’m afraid to make the call because I’m on the fence. While I have been waiting for this opportunity (seriously... a dream), I’m not in the best financial situation in this very moment. I’m opening a retail store without bank financing so I’m been pouring too much money from our personal account. Another $10k+ handbag makes me feel ill at the moment.
> 
> Do we pay right away or is it upon receipt of your SO? I’m thinking of a Kelly or Constance. Would the turnaround be less than 9 months? Our situation isn’t dire and it’s something I would be more comfortable within a year....I’m just in bill mode right now so even paying for groceries is a turn off.
> 
> I just don’t want to make a rash decision in the moment and kicking myself later.



Congratulations on your business venture! GO for it!

The SO is paid upon receiving it at the later date and it can take anywhere from 3 months to 2 years or more (as evident by all the other posts).  I was told mine would be around 2 years.

Upon receiving said SO, you are under no obligation to buy it.  Especially if it is not exactly as you have ordered it.  However, turning it down MAY not be favourable for future SO.  
I say order the SO!! It is a really specially piece specifically for YOU!


----------



## Carrierae

perthhermes said:


> Congratulations on your business venture! GO for it!
> 
> The SO is paid upon receiving it at the later date and it can take anywhere from 3 months to 2 years or more (as evident by all the other posts).  I was told mine would be around 2 years.
> 
> Upon receiving said SO, you are under no obligation to buy it.  Especially if it is not exactly as you have ordered it.  However, turning it down MAY not be favourable for future SO.
> I say order the SO!! It is a really specially piece specifically for YOU!



Thank you for your advice! I’m drooling over the opportunity....seriously a dream. I was leaning towards a Kelly Sellier, and if I’m not mistaken... they are taking a lot longer than a Birkin, right? 

Ok. I’m going to do it! Now I’m completely overwhelmed with my choices! [emoji85][emoji30]

How long can I hold off ordering? I feel like I need time to think and choose the right combo. I’m was planning on going back to my store in Jan during a trip I already planned. Do you think they would let me wait that long or will I have to make an extra trip in the near future?


----------



## Rhl2987

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️


Many congratulations PbP!! What an exciting day to celebrate your birthday with a bag (and champagne, of course)  It’s lovely!!


----------



## perthhermes

Carrierae said:


> Thank you for your advice! I’m drooling over the opportunity....seriously a dream. I was leaning towards a Kelly Sellier, and if I’m not mistaken... they are taking a lot longer than a Birkin, right?
> 
> Ok. I’m going to do it! Now I’m completely overwhelmed with my choices! [emoji85][emoji30]
> 
> How long can I hold off ordering? I feel like I need time to think and choose the right combo. I’m was planning on going back to my store in Jan during a trip I already planned. Do you think they would let me wait that long or will I have to make an extra trip in the near future?



It is seriously sensory overload...

I think usually within a couple of days.  The experience can take over an hour...the right leather, the right colour choice, the right stitching, the right hardware, whether to have your bag embossed with your initials, the different colour combinations.

Currently the wait for a kelly is longer due to the demand being higher.  Each artisan only makes a particular bag.  

My advice is to not make a stock standard bag (even if it is something you seriously want)...if its stock standard, then by waiting you are also likely to get one.  Go for one that is truly unique ! That being said, if you are unlikely to use it, there is no point either!!

enjoy the experience!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Carrierae said:


> Thank you for your advice! I’m drooling over the opportunity....seriously a dream. I was leaning towards a Kelly Sellier, and if I’m not mistaken... they are taking a lot longer than a Birkin, right?
> 
> Ok. I’m going to do it! Now I’m completely overwhelmed with my choices! [emoji85][emoji30]
> 
> How long can I hold off ordering? I feel like I need time to think and choose the right combo. I’m was planning on going back to my store in Jan during a trip I already planned. Do you think they would let me wait that long or will I have to make an extra trip in the near future?





perthhermes said:


> It is seriously sensory overload...
> 
> I think usually within a couple of days.  The experience can take over an hour...the right leather, the right colour choice, the right stitching, the right hardware, whether to have your bag embossed with your initials, the different colour combinations.
> 
> Currently the wait for a kelly is longer due to the demand being higher.  Each artisan only makes a particular bag.
> 
> My advice is to not make a stock standard bag (even if it is something you seriously want)...if its stock standard, then by waiting you are also likely to get one.  Go for one that is truly unique ! That being said, if you are unlikely to use it, there is no point either!!
> 
> enjoy the experience!!



+1 to all of perthhermes' advice. Have fun, carrierae!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️


Congratulation she is gorgeous


----------



## EmileH

Rhl2987 said:


> Many congratulations PbP!! What an exciting day to celebrate your birthday with a bag (and champagne, of course)  It’s lovely!!





tonkamama said:


> Congratulation she is gorgeous



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Nerja

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️


Happy Birthday!  Congratulations on your lovely blue beauty!  And a new SO placed: what a wonderful day


----------



## QuelleFromage

Carrierae said:


> Hi ladies! I was just offered a SO via email from my SA (he wants me to call him back). I’m afraid to make the call because I’m on the fence. While I have been waiting for this opportunity (seriously... a dream), I’m not in the best financial situation in this very moment. I’m opening a retail store without bank financing so I’m been pouring too much money from our personal account. Another $10k+ handbag makes me feel ill at the moment.
> 
> Do we pay right away or is it upon receipt of your SO? I’m thinking of a Kelly or Constance. Would the turnaround be less than 9 months? Our situation isn’t dire and it’s something I would be more comfortable within a year....I’m just in bill mode right now so even paying for groceries is a turn off.
> 
> I just don’t want to make a rash decision in the moment and kicking myself later.



Order what you will most love. When it comes in you will know how the finances lie. Your SA will be able to sell it in a heartbeat if you do not accept (especially a Kelly). 
As a businesswoman I would never risk my new venture on any bag so I feel you, but a special order can take 3 months to 3 years or more. You can decide when it arrives. Meanwhile jump on the offer (do some quick reading here), order your dream bag, and decide when it is time. 
Most of all congratulations on starting a business without financing - that is a wonderful achievement!


----------



## thaenchanting

Hi ladies, I was just offered an SO this round (very late, since I have another SO outstanding and my store wanted to give it to other clients first). My previous SOs were both bi-color with different interior and exterior colors (I guess I am a conservative person  ). So this time I'm thinking about doing a "true" bi-color for the exterior. I know I want a Kelly 28 in chèvre, either with Blue Electric or Rouge Casaque as the main color. So question is, which one of the two is more stunning in chèvre? What is a good color to match? I'm thinking if RC, I probably would only keep RC in the outside, with GHW which would be stunning. If BE, probably Blue Sapphire? Would love to collect some great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Carrierae

For those who have placed an order, how do you choose your first one without feeling completely overwhelmed?! I just spoke to my SA and I’ll make a trip there in the next two weeks to place my order. I’m hoping to at least narrow down the style before I go to the store.

I’m leaning towards a Kelly. I have a B30 and would like to round out my collection before getting into duplicate styles. I love the Sellier as much as the Retourne, but if I’m thinking practically.....the retourne would be worn more.

Did you go with what was rarer/harder to get or did you go with what was more practical?


----------



## periogirl28

Carrierae said:


> For those who have placed an order, how do you choose your first one without feeling completely overwhelmed?! I just spoke to my SA and I’ll make a trip there in the next two weeks to place my order. I’m hoping to at least narrow down the style before I go to the store.
> 
> I’m leaning towards a Kelly. I have a B30 and would like to round out my collection before getting into duplicate styles. I love the Sellier as much as the Retourne, but if I’m thinking practically.....the retourne would be worn more.
> 
> Did you go with what was rarer/harder to get or did you go with what was more practical?


Oddly enough my first was the absolute easiest as I had a very definite idea what I wanted and my Hermes fairy in FSH made it happen in 6 months. From your post I would go with the Retourne Kelly, you want a bag to use. I've posted a rough step by step guide somewhere above of how I make my SOs choices. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## Rhl2987

Carrierae said:


> For those who have placed an order, how do you choose your first one without feeling completely overwhelmed?! I just spoke to my SA and I’ll make a trip there in the next two weeks to place my order. I’m hoping to at least narrow down the style before I go to the store.
> 
> I’m leaning towards a Kelly. I have a B30 and would like to round out my collection before getting into duplicate styles. I love the Sellier as much as the Retourne, but if I’m thinking practically.....the retourne would be worn more.
> 
> Did you go with what was rarer/harder to get or did you go with what was more practical?


I actually felt more excited than overwhelmed. I was so excited that I lost some sleep with late nights of researching. For my first SO, I prioritized leather. I knew I wanted chevre because it’s an amazing leather that you can only (except in rare cases) get in a SO. I had been asking for a Kelly sellier for over a year, with no luck and many other offers. So it was a no brainer to go for that style. Then I thought about what colors I was missing in my small collection, and chose interior color and hardware that would look nice with my exterior color.

You should go for what you will love and also use. I actually use my sellier Kelly more than my retourne. I find them both easy to use, but my retourne is lighter in color so I’m careful about that.

Good luck and enjoy the process!!


----------



## cuselover

Hi I just placed a special order for the first time and would love your input!!!!! 

I picked Kelly sellier 28
Bleu Sapphire as the exterior 
Rose azalea as the interior 
Stitching was thinking bleu electric or should I stick with belle sapphire? 

Hardware , sa recom the cb which looks like unpolished silver metal 

Any inputs???


----------



## Carrierae

cuselover said:


> Hi I just placed a special order for the first time and would love your input!!!!!
> 
> I picked Kelly sellier 28
> Bleu Sapphire as the exterior
> Rose azalea as the interior
> Stitching was thinking bleu electric or should I stick with belle sapphire?
> 
> Hardware , sa recom the cb which looks like unpolished silver metal
> 
> Any inputs???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894290
> View attachment 3894291



I don’t mean to derail the conversation, but what color is CD?

I like the Belle Sapphire thread!


----------



## Carrierae

Sorry...another question...if you did a SO this quarter, when did it open and close for you? From what I read, I thought it closed in November. I thought I was offered two days ago because someone rejected an offer. After talking to my SA, it sounds like it was just made open for us, and we have until the end of December to complete our orders. Is the order window different from store to store?


----------



## QuelleFromage

cuselover said:


> Hi I just placed a special order for the first time and would love your input!!!!!
> 
> I picked Kelly sellier 28
> Bleu Sapphire as the exterior
> Rose azalea as the interior
> Stitching was thinking bleu electric or should I stick with belle sapphire?
> 
> Hardware , sa recom the cb which looks like unpolished silver metal
> 
> Any inputs???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3894290
> View attachment 3894291


Epsom leather?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Carrierae said:


> For those who have placed an order, how do you choose your first one without feeling completely overwhelmed?! I just spoke to my SA and I’ll make a trip there in the next two weeks to place my order. I’m hoping to at least narrow down the style before I go to the store.
> 
> I’m leaning towards a Kelly. I have a B30 and would like to round out my collection before getting into duplicate styles. I love the Sellier as much as the Retourne, but if I’m thinking practically.....the retourne would be worn more.
> 
> Did you go with what was rarer/harder to get or did you go with what was more practical?



Depends on your collection, I think. In retrospect I would have gone with more retourné Kellys instead of all sellier, but I kept ordering sellier because of its rarity. 
If you have or will have quite a few H bags, order the rare "one of a kind to your taste" SO. If not, honestly, these are still hard bags to find, so order a bag you will use a lot and love - even if that is a neutral color with just an interior you love and maybe brushed HW.


----------



## cuselover

QuelleFromage said:


> Epsom leather?



Sorry yes I picked Epsom


----------



## cuselover

Carrierae said:


> I don’t mean to derail the conversation, but what color is CD?
> 
> I like the Belle Sapphire thread!



It's matte silver.


----------



## Meta

CB is the code for brushed palladium hardware while CD is for rose gold hardware. The latter is only available for order in a Constance and selected non-Birkin/Kelly designs. 

@cuselover I would pick Bleu Electrique stitching to add visual interest and for something more interesting. Note that the interior stitching will still be the default for the interior color, in this case Rose Azalee. So the Bleu Electrique stitching will be on the exterior. 

I thought the 3rd stitch would be used on the entire bag but that's not the case, which I found when my first SO arrived. Hope that helps. 

@Carrierae I think you've received some good advise. Good luck deciding!


----------



## cuselover

weN84 said:


> CB is the code for brushed palladium hardware while CD is for rose gold hardware. The latter is only available for order in a Constance and selected non-Birkin/Kelly designs.
> 
> @cuselover I would pick Bleu Electrique stitching to add visual interest and for something more interesting. Note that the interior stitching will still be the default for the interior color, in this case Rose Azalee. So the Bleu Electrique stitching will be on the exterior.
> 
> I thought the 3rd stitch would be used on the entire bag but that's not the case, which I found when my first SO arrived. Hope that helps.
> 
> @Carrierae I think you've received some good advise. Good luck deciding!



Thank you !!!!! I noticed for other leathers there isn't much bright colors to choose from ...


----------



## mygoodies

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️



WOOOHOOO she’s GORGEOUSSSSSSS!!! LOOOOOOVE!!!! 
Did u get yours from FSH btw? I can’t remember. If so mine placed in March would hopefully be here soon also


----------



## EmileH

mygoodies said:


> WOOOHOOO she’s GORGEOUSSSSSSS!!! LOOOOOOVE!!!!
> Did u get yours from FSH btw? I can’t remember. If so mine placed in March would hopefully be here soon also



Thank you! Yes I ordered at FSH last November. It arrived two months ago but I waited for my birthday trip. Good luck!!! When you see the email you will be soooo excited


----------



## mygoodies

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Thank you! Yes I ordered at FSH last November. It arrived two months ago but I waited for my birthday trip. Good luck!!! When you see the email you will be soooo excited



Wow you’re strong to wait 2 months but she’s definitely worth the wait dear. Just stunning!! BS was my first H Blue love, some day I’ll have a BS bag too  
Enjoy yr beauty max!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## etoupebirkin

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️


Oh my goodness PP, she is just perfect!!!! Happy birthday and wear her in the best of health and happiness!!!


----------



## tramcaro

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️




Wow, gorgeous!  FSH still open for special order, so lucky!  Congrats!


----------



## westcoastgal

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️


This is a real beauty. Congrats!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

Does anyone have a pic of rose azalee in chèvre?  I am considering it for an interior next to either bleu saphir or bleu electrique chèvre however my store does not have a swatch nor any SLGs in RA to compare.  In epsom and swift I am not quite smitten with RA, but think it might show well in mysore next to one of the blues.  TIA.   

Another idea is a blanc interior, however am concerned with yellowing down the road.  Thoughts?

@cuselover, I am going CB with this color combo, as I like the rock 'n roll aspect of brushed on the already shiny chèvre.  On epsom, which is matte, I would go CK.


----------



## Shiva2009

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Does anyone have a pic of rose azalee in chèvre?  I am considering it for an interior next to either bleu saphir or bleu electrique chèvre however my store does not have a swatch nor any SLGs in RA to compare.  In epsom and swift I am not quite smitten with RA, but think it might show well in mysore next to one of the blues.  TIA.
> 
> Another idea is a blanc interior, however am concerned with yellowing down the road.  Thoughts?
> 
> @cuselover, I am going CB with this color combo, as I like the rock 'n roll aspect of brushed on the already shiny chèvre.  On epsom, which is matte, I would go CK.


Howabout rose pourpre!


----------



## Lil_P

Soooo excited to get offered my first SO. This is like a miracle!!! I’m considering to do BH for the outside and GP for the sides and the handles on a B30 in chèvre. My dear SA recommended me to do BH and RP instead to have more fun. But I’m more on the conservative side... Would BH and GP be a good combination together???


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

Shiva2009 said:


> Howabout rose pourpre!



Thanks *Shiva2009*!  Rose pourpre is beautiful, however for me, slightly too dark for an interior against the blues.  Rose shocking would work as it's brighter, but sadly not offered.  I also considered rose indien, however a sweet TPFr described it to me as having salmon tones in leather, so that knocked it out.  Decisions, decisions.


----------



## luckylove

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Thanks *Shiva2009*!  Rose pourpre is beautiful, however for me, slightly too dark for an interior against the blues.  Rose shocking would work as it's brighter, but sadly not offered.  I also considered rose indien, however a sweet TPFr described it to me as having salmon tones in leather, so that knocked it out.  Decisions, decisions.



Perhaps take a look at rose extreme... It is happy and bright. Congrats on being offered a SO!


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

luckylove said:


> Perhaps take a look at rose extreme... It is happy and bright. Congrats on being offered a SO!



Thanks *luckylove*!  I did consider RE (pic) but still too dark for me.  I really like light interiors and may bite the bullet on blanc, as I have GP already and craie seems to have a slight yellow tone.  Maybe beton?  My heart wants blue/pink, but none of the offered pinks really sing to me. 

Rose azalée epsom/bleu saphir chèvre/rose extreme togo


----------



## westcoastgal

Lil_P said:


> Soooo excited to get offered my first SO. This is like a miracle!!! I’m considering to do BH for the outside and GP for the sides and the handles on a B30 in chèvre. My dear SA recommended me to do BH and RP instead to have more fun. But I’m more on the conservative side... Would BH and GP be a good combination together???


I think you have chosen a nice combo! Will you do contrast stitch? Have you seen the colors in person? Just something to think about: if you want the handles with BH perhaps. I would look online and look at it both ways (with BH for handles v GP for handles) plus the reverse side/front panels.


----------



## Shiva2009

luckylove said:


> Perhaps take a look at rose extreme... It is happy and bright. Congrats on being offered a SO!


I was gonna recommend rose extreme! I am waiting on BS With blue paon interior myself! Since you mentioned bright color, I loved the combination-


----------



## luckylove

Shiva2009 said:


> I was gonna recommend rose extreme! I am waiting on BS With blue paon interior myself! Since you mentioned bright color, I loved the combination-



I think you chose a gorgeous combination!


----------



## Carrierae

I wish I took a photo of my combo! It was a little overwhelming, but overall, really fun. Apparently, it’s been 2 years since my store submitted SOs. I didn’t realize that stores weren’t guaranteed SOs (I just assumed each store could submit twice a year) so I’m really grateful the ladies in this group encouraged me to accept the SO! 

I  ended up ordering a K28 Retourne, Etain Clemence with brushed GHW, Craie interior, and Craie contrast stitching. I was torn between Clemence and Togo, but they seemed pretty similar. While I don’t mind a tiny bit of veining, I opted for Clemence since there’s always a chance I could get a super veiny one with Togo. 

I also ordered a custom strap. I forget the exact size, but it’s the second longest option. I’m 5’7 and the standard was way too short for the crossbody. The longest was perfect for the crossbody, but too long for the shoulder. The second longest one seemed to be the best option to wear it both ways. I figured I can always order the standard size down the road (even though it will take forever) if the size isn’t quite right.


----------



## hoot

Carrierae said:


> I wish I took a photo of my combo! It was a little overwhelming, but overall, really fun. Apparently, it’s been 2 years since my store submitted SOs. I didn’t realize that stores weren’t guaranteed SOs (I just assumed each store could submit twice a year) so I’m really grateful the ladies in this group encouraged me to accept the SO!
> 
> I  ended up ordering a K28 Retourne, Etain Clemence with brushed GHW, Craie interior, and Craie contrast stitching. I was torn between Clemence and Togo, but they seemed pretty similar. While I don’t mind a tiny bit of veining, I opted for Clemence since there’s always a chance I could get a super veiny one with Togo.
> 
> I also ordered a custom strap. I forget the exact size, but it’s the second longest option. I’m 5’7 and the standard was way too short for the crossbody. The longest was perfect for the crossbody, but too long for the shoulder. The second longest one seemed to be the best option to wear it both ways. I figured I can always order the standard size down the road (even though it will take forever) if the size isn’t quite right.


It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## Pinayfrench

Hi everyone. Does anybody know if the colors offered this season will be the same for SS 2018?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

Pinayfrench said:


> Hi everyone. Does anybody know if the colors offered this season will be the same for SS 2018?


Yes. For now, new colors would be presented every Fall. This is an effort to streamline and expedite the process of delivering SOs in a timely manner. (Though, we know H works in its own fashionably late schedule more often than not.)


----------



## Hat Trick

Carrierae said:


> I  ended up ordering a K28 Retourne, Etain Clemence with brushed GHW, Craie interior, and Craie contrast stitching. I was torn between Clemence and Togo, but they seemed pretty similar. While I don’t mind a tiny bit of veining, I opted for Clemence since there’s always a chance I could get a super veiny one with Togo.



Sounds lovely!


----------



## Lenecarter

After 7 and half months waiting my SO is ready for pick up.  
Here she is ...
K25 Jaune D’Or and Griss Mouette in Epsom with Brushed Gold HW


----------



## westcoastgal

Lenecarter said:


> View attachment 3913889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 7 and half months waiting my SO is ready for pick up.
> Here she is ...
> K25 Jaune D’Or and Griss Mouette in Epsom with Brushed Gold HW


It’s a stunner. Fast turnaround. You must be thrilled!


----------



## naths

Hi do I have to worry if my SO hasn’t arrive after 1 year 5 month and 1 year 1 month [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]?


----------



## TankerToad

Lenecarter said:


> View attachment 3913889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 7 and half months waiting my SO is ready for pick up.
> Here she is ...
> K25 Jaune D’Or and Griss Mouette in Epsom with Brushed Gold HW



That is a really special combo 
Love your choices


----------



## Pinayfrench

Does anybody know how long it takes for a croc SO?


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Lenecarter said:


> View attachment 3913889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 7 and half months waiting my SO is ready for pick up.
> Here she is ...
> K25 Jaune D’Or and Griss Mouette in Epsom with Brushed Gold HW



It’s beautiful, congratulations! You’re so lucky, I’ve been waiting for an Epsom K SO for over a year now [emoji22]


----------



## SugarMama

K25 rose azalea and etoupe sellier.  Epsom with bghw.  Took 8 months and 4 days.  Picked up just in time for Xmas.


----------



## ANN-11

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3914091
> View attachment 3914092
> 
> K25 rose azalea and etoupe sellier.  Epsom with bghw.  Took 8 months and 4 days.  Picked up just in time for Xmas.


Beautifulllllllllll.


----------



## ANN-11

Lenecarter said:


> View attachment 3913889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 7 and half months waiting my SO is ready for pick up.
> Here she is ...
> K25 Jaune D’Or and Griss Mouette in Epsom with Brushed Gold HW


Gorgeous.


----------



## txrosegirl

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3914091
> View attachment 3914092
> 
> K25 rose azalea and etoupe sellier.  Epsom with bghw.  Took 8 months and 4 days.  Picked up just in time for Xmas.


this is so beautiful!


----------



## Gigllee

Lenecarter said:


> View attachment 3913889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 7 and half months waiting my SO is ready for pick up.
> Here she is ...
> K25 Jaune D’Or and Griss Mouette in Epsom with Brushed Gold HW


She is a darling. Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## bagidiotic

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3914091
> View attachment 3914092
> 
> K25 rose azalea and etoupe sellier.  Epsom with bghw.  Took 8 months and 4 days.  Picked up just in time for Xmas.


Sweetness  overloaded


----------



## bagidiotic

Lenecarter said:


> View attachment 3913889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 7 and half months waiting my SO is ready for pick up.
> Here she is ...
> K25 Jaune D’Or and Griss Mouette in Epsom with Brushed Gold HW


Unique combo


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Pinayfrench said:


> Does anybody know how long it takes for a croc SO?


I have no definite time frame of course but I am told generally exotic SOs take the longest. This by my Paris SA.


----------



## periogirl28

naths said:


> Hi do I have to worry if my SO hasn’t arrive after 1 year 5 month and 1 year 1 month [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]?


No


----------



## replayii

periogirl28 said:


> No


----------



## replayii

naths said:


> Hi do I have to worry if my SO hasn’t arrive after 1 year 5 month and 1 year 1 month [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]?





periogirl28 said:


> No




What did you order? A lot of people here are waiting for kelly sellier in chèvre leather for over 2 years now.


----------



## periogirl28

replayii said:


> What did you order? A lot of people here are waiting for kelly sellier in chèvre leather for over 2 years now.


I only placed my last SO for a Chevré Kelly last month. The others are not these specs. Do not lose hope.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Lenecarter said:


> View attachment 3913889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 7 and half months waiting my SO is ready for pick up.
> Here she is ...
> K25 Jaune D’Or and Griss Mouette in Epsom with Brushed Gold HW


Wow! Stunning! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3914091
> View attachment 3914092
> 
> K25 rose azalea and etoupe sellier.  Epsom with bghw.  Took 8 months and 4 days.  Picked up just in time for Xmas.


Beautiful combination! Happy Holidays! Congratulations


----------



## Hermezzy

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3914091
> View attachment 3914092
> 
> K25 rose azalea and etoupe sellier.  Epsom with bghw.  Took 8 months and 4 days.  Picked up just in time for Xmas.


A work of art....just wondrous....congrats!!!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Would anyone know if Rose Azalee and Gris Mouette are available in Chevre leather for a sellier K SO? Been drooling over this color combo  (RA on handle and strap / GM on body) for a while since I saw the Epsom version. I no longer have access to my old H boutique and SA but a good old friend kindly offered her SO quota to me as a celebration to my upcoming new-born. Would really appreciate any intel from the SO experts here


----------



## hopiko

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Revealing my SO. 9 months. B30 Bleu Saphir Swift Gris mouette interior phw retrieved in my birthday with champagne of course [emoji898]
> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> View attachment 3891734
> 
> 
> And I placed another SO today ‍♀️


This is GORGEOUS!  Big congrats and happy birthday!  An elegant and chic bag to match a lady of the same


----------



## hopiko

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3914091
> View attachment 3914092
> 
> K25 rose azalea and etoupe sellier.  Epsom with bghw.  Took 8 months and 4 days.  Picked up just in time for Xmas.


So pretty!  What an adorable cutie!  Enjoy this little Treasure!


----------



## bagidiotic

SupaUltra_J said:


> Would anyone know if Rose Azalee and Gris Mouette are available in Chevre leather for a sellier K SO? Been drooling over this color combo  (RA on handle and strap / GM on body) for a while since I saw the Epsom version. I no longer have access to my old H boutique and SA but a good old friend kindly offered her SO quota to me as a celebration to my upcoming new-born. Would really appreciate any intel from the SO experts here


Pls refer to the  current  so list
Which other members  posted
You may find your answer  there
However  so should be  closed by now


----------



## SupaUltra_J

bagidiotic said:


> Pls refer to the  current  so list
> Which other members  posted
> You may find your answer  there
> However  so should be  closed by now



Ahh my friend suggested the idea back in November but I was so overwhelmed by the preparation of my first new-born..Guess it is now too late  

Still thanks very much @bagdiotic for your response, and the mod that moved my thread to the right place.
Happy Holidays.


----------



## westcoastgal

SugarMama said:


> View attachment 3914091
> View attachment 3914092
> 
> K25 rose azalea and etoupe sellier.  Epsom with bghw.  Took 8 months and 4 days.  Picked up just in time for Xmas.


It’s beautiful. Rose azalea eluded me but it’s one of my favorite colors. I love it!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

C18 anemone exterior with blue paon interior with contrast stitch and RGH, ordered at Easter and came in two weeks before Christmas, that's me just got it as DH kept it until Christmas Day!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tramcaro

Pinkfairyjade said:


> C18 anemone exterior with blue paon interior with contrast stitch and RGH, ordered at Easter and came in two weeks before Christmas, that's me just got it as DH kept it until Christmas Day!



Pic please!


----------



## SugarMama

txrosegirl said:


> this is so beautiful!





bagidiotic said:


> Sweetness  overloaded





BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful combination! Happy Holidays! Congratulations





hopiko said:


> So pretty!  What an adorable cutie!  Enjoy this little Treasure!





westcoastgal said:


> It’s beautiful. Rose azalea eluded me but it’s one of my favorite colors. I love it!!



Thanks for the likes, love and excitement!   I love sharing here!  Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Pinkfairyjade said:


> C18 anemone exterior with blue paon interior with contrast stitch and RGH, ordered at Easter and came in two weeks before Christmas, that's me just got it as DH kept it until Christmas Day!


It sounds like a dream colour combo! We’d love to see photos of it!


----------



## ayc

Pinkfairyjade said:


> C18 anemone exterior with blue paon interior with contrast stitch and RGH, ordered at Easter and came in two weeks before Christmas, that's me just got it as DH kept it until Christmas Day!


WOW!  congrats!! pics please!!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

tramcaro said:


> Pic please!





MsHermesAU said:


> It sounds like a dream colour combo! We’d love to see photos of it!


Couple of photos under artificial light, will try to get better ones tomorrow!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3915620
> View attachment 3915621
> View attachment 3915622
> View attachment 3915623
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of photos under artificial light, will try to get better ones tomorrow!



Oh wow, it’s so gorgeous!!! Huge congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3915620
> View attachment 3915621
> View attachment 3915622
> View attachment 3915623
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of photos under artificial light, will try to get better ones tomorrow!


Love it!!! Can’t wait to see your daylight pics!!! What a dreamy combo!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Carrierae

bagidiotic said:


> Pls refer to the  current  so list
> Which other members  posted
> You may find your answer  there
> However  so should be  closed by now



My SA offered late November and said our store cutoff was end of Dec for us. It might still be worth asking.


----------



## Monaliceke

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 3915620
> View attachment 3915621
> View attachment 3915622
> View attachment 3915623
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of photos under artificial light, will try to get better ones tomorrow!


Wow! Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## naths

replayii said:


> What did you order? A lot of people here are waiting for kelly sellier in chèvre leather for over 2 years now.



I ordered K32 retourne in bamboo in TClemence  1year 5 months and a K32 retourne anemone In Togo for this it’s been 1 year 1 month. What do you think ? [emoji189]


----------



## shoppermomof4

So I ordered a SO in November.    This week I found out my SA had a much wanted mini Kelly II.   
When I told her I wanted it she said I possibly met my quota because the SO could be in before June and I couldnt buy 2 quota bags before June?  
So I cant buy a quota bag until June in case my SO comes in???
Does this make sense to anyone? 
I’m so frustrated.    I’ve never had issues like this before.   And I passed up on a B30 she offered me in December.   [emoji15].   This is my first SO order tho 
Any input would be much appreciated!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

shoppermomof4 said:


> So I ordered a SO in November.    This week I found out my SA had a much wanted mini Kelly II.
> When I told her I wanted it she said I possibly met my quota because the SO could be in before June and I couldnt buy 2 quota bags before June?
> So I cant buy a quota bag until June in case my SO comes in???
> Does this make sense to anyone?
> I’m so frustrated.    I’ve never had issues like this before.   And I passed up on a B30 she offered me in December.   [emoji15].   This is my first SO order tho
> Any input would be much appreciated!


Some boutiques count the SO as a quota bag. Some do not. Some boutiques will sell you a quota bag in a new semester and If your SO arrives close to the end of that semester, they will make you wait a few weeks for the new semester to sell it to you. Sometimes they don’t make an issue over it and let you have a quota bag and a SO in the same semester as arrival of SO is unpredictable! It’s really up to the store director. I’ve bought a Kelly in July and my SO arrived in December but SM approved the sale in December so I know it’s possible dear.... just have SA talk to SM fo approval if the normal store policy is different.


----------



## allure244

shoppermomof4 said:


> So I ordered a SO in November.    This week I found out my SA had a much wanted mini Kelly II.
> When I told her I wanted it she said I possibly met my quota because the SO could be in before June and I couldnt buy 2 quota bags before June?
> So I cant buy a quota bag until June in case my SO comes in???
> Does this make sense to anyone?
> I’m so frustrated.    I’ve never had issues like this before.   And I passed up on a B30 she offered me in December.   [emoji15].   This is my first SO order tho
> Any input would be much appreciated!



Yeah I think it’s really store dependent. I have two pending SOs and I’m not allowed to buy any bags for the next two semesters (for now) in case one of my SOs shows up this semester and the second one shows up next semester. This is because my home store has changed the policy and now counts SO as quota bag too. If I were to purchase a different bag this semester and my SO came this semester as well I would not be allowed to purchase my SO in the same semester. My SA said that if it doesn’t look like  one of my SOs will come towards the end of this semester then I may be allowed to purchase a non SO bag. It just makes things complicated and is really frustrating when SO counts as quota bag but u have no idea when it will come in. I might lose out on bags that I really want this semester because of the   possibility of my SO coming.


----------



## Luxzenith

SupaUltra_J said:


> Would anyone know if Rose Azalee and Gris Mouette are available in Chevre leather for a sellier K SO? Been drooling over this color combo  (RA on handle and strap / GM on body) for a while since I saw the Epsom version. I no longer have access to my old H boutique and SA but a good old friend kindly offered her SO quota to me as a celebration to my upcoming new-born. Would really appreciate any intel from the SO experts here



No chèvre in rose azalea and Gris mouette. I was disappointed too. I tried to choose RA inner lining and for the sangles and handles, but was rejected as it wasn’t available in chèvre. I had to change to rose poupre as it was the only acceptable pink family in chèvre. Only unless I do only the inner lining in RA.. then it is possible.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Luxzenith said:


> No chèvre in rose azalea and Gris mouette. I was disappointed too. I tried to choose RA inner lining and for the sangles and handles, but was rejected as it wasn’t available in chèvre. I had to change to rose poupre as it was the only acceptable pink family in chèvre. Only unless I do only the inner lining in RA.. then it is possible.



Did you finalize your order in chèvre GM/RP? After finding out the color/leather options I considered subbing RA for RP too except when I finally made up my mind this round of SO was closed already. So please DO do a reveal when you receive yours! GM/RP in chèvre should be a very stunning combo!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Luxzenith

SupaUltra_J said:


> Did you finalize your order in chèvre GM/RP? After finding out the color/leather options I considered subbing RA for RP too except when I finally made up my mind this round of SO was closed already. So please DO do a reveal when you receive yours! GM/RP in chèvre should be a very stunning combo!



Haha.. i wanted BE.. and was mulling over pairing it with RA and GM.. 

I end up with BE with a touch of RP


----------



## doloresmia

14 months!


----------



## mp4

naths said:


> I ordered K32 retourne in bamboo in TClemence  1year 5 months and a K32 retourne anemone In Togo for this it’s been 1 year 1 month. What do you think ? [emoji189]



Kelly timing has been pretty long lately.  If you read back, waiting 2 years or more isn't that uncommon.  I waited 2 years for a Togo retourne.  Currently a 14 or 15 months on a chèvre retourne.  Don't lose hope!!!!


----------



## mp4

doloresmia said:


> 14 months!



Let's see!!!


----------



## lovemybags54

I waited 6 mo for a constance


----------



## Notorious Pink

mp4 said:


> Kelly timing has been pretty long lately.  If you read back, waiting 2 years or more isn't that uncommon.  I waited 2 years for a Togo retourne.  Currently a 14 or 15 months on a chèvre retourne.  Don't lose hope!!!!



Awaiting my B25 SO from May, but next (last????) I want a sellier K25. I'm thinking it might just be easier to do a PO if I don't want to wait three years! I've been looking through the threads but cannot find a complete list of colors for SS2018, just the seasonal colors. That would definitely help me decide whether I need to do an SO or if any of the PO offerings will work.


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> Awaiting my B25 SO from May, but next (last????) I want a sellier K25. I'm thinking it might just be easier to do a PO if I don't want to wait three years! I've been looking through the threads but cannot find a complete list of colors for SS2018, just the seasonal colors. That would definitely help me decide whether I need to do an SO or if any of the PO offerings will work.



Wouldn't your SM or SA would able to tell you exactly what Sellier 25Ks would expected from the store POs? That would help you plan and may likely arrive sooner than an SO.


----------



## LovEmAll

8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.


----------



## ANN-11

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.


So beautifulllllL. So lovely.


----------



## chica727

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.


So gorgeous! Congratulations! May I have your IG details? I'd love to see more photos.


----------



## LovEmAll

ANN-11 said:


> So beautifulllllL. So lovely.



Thanks so much dear! 



chica727 said:


> So gorgeous! Congratulations! May I have your IG details? I'd love to see more photos.



Thank you so much and of course!   It's @dailyloves


----------



## Rhl2987

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.


Stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Wouldn't your SM or SA would able to tell you exactly what Sellier 25Ks would expected from the store POs? That would help you plan and may likely arrive sooner than an SO.



Yes, but then I will probably have to wait until my PO appointment. I don't think she orders many of these because honestly I have never seen anyone carrying a k25 here. Only twice have I seen a B25 (besides mine), the small bag trend didn't really hit here with the Bs and Ks! So I assumed I would just have to wait until my podium appointment and let her know what colors I'd like so she can order for me. If I knew what colors would be available generally that would help.



LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.



Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Rhl2987 said:


> Stunning. Congratulations!





BBC said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!



Thank you both so much!


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> Yes, but then I will probably have to wait until my PO appointment. I don't think she orders many of these because honestly I have never seen anyone carrying a k25 here. Only twice have I seen a B25 (besides mine), the small bag trend didn't really hit here with the Bs and Ks! So I assumed I would just have to wait until my podium appointment and let her know what colors I'd like so she can order for me. If I knew what colors would be available generally that would help.
> 
> Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!



Ah I see. Perhaps if you indicated a list of colours which you would like, your SM could look out for you. And if they aren't available then you could request for a SO placement instead. This would cover all bases and get you your bag ASAP. Best of luck!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Susie Tunes

BBC said:


> Yes, but then I will probably have to wait until my PO appointment. I don't think she orders many of these because honestly I have never seen anyone carrying a k25 here. Only twice have I seen a B25 (besides mine), the small bag trend didn't really hit here with the Bs and Ks! So I assumed I would just have to wait until my podium appointment and let her know what colors I'd like so she can order for me. If I knew what colors would be available generally that would help.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!



Hi, I don’t know if this applies everywhere but my store gets the list of available colours and leathers per design from Paris a day or two before the SM heads to the podium.


----------



## Monaliceke

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.


Wow! Only 8 months for this beauty? You are so lucky! Congrats!


----------



## ayc

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.


OMG! GORGEOUS!! congrats!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Rhl2987 said:


> Stunning. Congratulations!





luxemadam said:


> Wow! Only 8 months for this beauty? You are so lucky! Congrats!


Thanks dear!  I couldn't believe it came so quickly.  Soooo lucky.  


ayc said:


> OMG! GORGEOUS!! congrats!!



Thanks so much my dear!


----------



## txrosegirl

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.


oh my gosh, i love this!!!! it is gorgeous!! many congrats!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.



Beautiful!! I was contemplating this exact combo and specs at one point, and it’s nice to see how it would turn out. It is so beautiful and lovely — congrats!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.


Thank you for sharing photos of your amazing SO! I’ve been waiting on a BP chevre sellier K with similar specs for nearly 2 years now. I was nervous about how dark the BP chevre would be but yours is gorgeous!


----------



## BirkinLover77

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.


Absolutely stunning! The color combo is so beautiful! Congratulations on your SO


----------



## obsessedwhermes

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.



A very beautiful gorgeous bag indeed! Enjoy!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.


Gorgeous combo.  I think Blue Paon looks so different in Chevre than other leather.  Congrats.


----------



## hopiko

LovEmAll said:


> 8 months. May I present Ms Peacock (Blue paon chevre outside rose Jaipur inside, contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware). You can see lots more pics on my IG - hope I don’t bore people with how many pics of this beauty I’ve posted - obsessed at the moment.


Oooooooooooh!  What a pretty lady!  Paon is such a lush color is chèvre and I love it with the rj interior and BGHW!  Congrats!  Worth the wait!


----------



## Yukisara

After 9 months of wait, my SO which is my first kelly arrived!! Kelly 28 in Etoupe, GHW and rose azalee stitching. I really wanted to have my own version of etoupe, so I added a personal touch of pink in there 




As much as I would love to contain my excitement and joy, my heart is now sinking, as I was taking the photo of her I discovered that the shape of the handle looks a bit weird... 




does anyone ever experience this? I have a feeling that I need to contact my store/SA ASAP...  any advices please ladies? *sobbing right here*


----------



## tramcaro

Yukisara said:


> After 9 months of wait, my SO which is my first kelly arrived!! Kelly 28 in Etoupe, GHW and rose azalee stitching. I really wanted to have my own version of etoupe, so I added a personal touch of pink in there
> View attachment 3926140
> 
> View attachment 3926142
> 
> As much as I would love to contain my excitement and joy, my heart is now sinking, as I was taking the photo of her I discovered that the shape of the handle looks a bit weird...
> View attachment 3926141
> 
> View attachment 3926138
> 
> does anyone ever experience this? I have a feeling that I need to contact my store/SA ASAP...  any advices please ladies? *sobbing right here*


It’s the most gorgeous etoupe bag I’ve ever seen.  I see what you mean about the handle, but it’s not that noticeable until you point it out.


----------



## seasounds

Yukisara said:


> After 9 months of wait, my SO which is my first kelly arrived!! Kelly 28 in Etoupe, GHW and rose azalee stitching. I really wanted to have my own version of etoupe, so I added a personal touch of pink in there
> View attachment 3926140
> 
> View attachment 3926142
> 
> As much as I would love to contain my excitement and joy, my heart is now sinking, as I was taking the photo of her I discovered that the shape of the handle looks a bit weird...
> View attachment 3926141
> 
> View attachment 3926138
> 
> does anyone ever experience this? I have a feeling that I need to contact my store/SA ASAP...  any advices please ladies? *sobbing right here*


It's a beautiful bag!

Does it sit wonky on your arm? I just checked my K that is nearly 2 years old.  The handle looks perfectly symmetrical so I think it's a good idea to contact your SA.

Would you be worried that if you ever went to sell it, the handle would be a drawback?


----------



## cavluv

Yukisara said:


> After 9 months of wait, my SO which is my first kelly arrived!! Kelly 28 in Etoupe, GHW and rose azalee stitching. I really wanted to have my own version of etoupe, so I added a personal touch of pink in there
> View attachment 3926140
> 
> View attachment 3926142
> 
> As much as I would love to contain my excitement and joy, my heart is now sinking, as I was taking the photo of her I discovered that the shape of the handle looks a bit weird...
> View attachment 3926141
> 
> View attachment 3926138
> 
> does anyone ever experience this? I have a feeling that I need to contact my store/SA ASAP...  any advices please ladies? *sobbing right here*



Congrats on getting your SO Kelly in only 9 months!!! Definitely a record around here! [emoji23]
I do see what you’re saying about the handle. It’s not super noticeable and you’ll have to decide whether you want to part with the bag for god knows how long while they make a replacement! I am not sure I would want to deal with that and would probably just accept it as part of the bag’s nature. Also, I really like the pink stitching...truly gives etoupe a fresh personality! Keep us posted and she’s beautiful just the way she is!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Lilian Hui

I'm still waiting for my SO B30 in Gris Agate Ostrich... It's been over a year and that's long enough for me to have changed my mind. I'd much rather it in K28 now , I'm pretty sure I can still change it but who knows how long that will take? 
@Yukisara it's really not noticeable at all! Sometimes my Kellys will also have a weird shape to the handle after storage for a while but with some use it always goes back to normal. Keep us updated! She sure is gorgeous though.


----------



## LovEmAll

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Beautiful!! I was contemplating this exact combo and specs at one point, and it’s nice to see how it would turn out. It is so beautiful and lovely — congrats!!



Thanks so much! I was nervous too when I placed the order but all of the nerves went away as soon as I saw her.  Hope yours comes out beautifully too dear!



BirkinLover77 said:


> Absolutely stunning! The color combo is so beautiful! Congratulations on your SO


Thank you so much!



obsessedwhermes said:


> A very beautiful gorgeous bag indeed! Enjoy!!


Thanks dear!


chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous combo.  I think Blue Paon looks so different in Chevre than other leather.  Congrats.


It is definitely very shiny and on the sunlight the color is totally different than in any other leather.  Super bright


hopiko said:


> Oooooooooooh!  What a pretty lady!  Paon is such a lush color is chèvre and I love it with the rj interior and BGHW!  Congrats!  Worth the wait!


Thanks so much dear!


----------



## hopiko

Yukisara said:


> After 9 months of wait, my SO which is my first kelly arrived!! Kelly 28 in Etoupe, GHW and rose azalee stitching. I really wanted to have my own version of etoupe, so I added a personal touch of pink in there
> View attachment 3926140
> 
> View attachment 3926142
> 
> As much as I would love to contain my excitement and joy, my heart is now sinking, as I was taking the photo of her I discovered that the shape of the handle looks a bit weird...
> View attachment 3926141
> 
> View attachment 3926138
> 
> does anyone ever experience this? I have a feeling that I need to contact my store/SA ASAP...  any advices please ladies? *sobbing right here*


Congratulations!  She is absolutely gorgeous.  I love the white stitching on Etoupe but the pink is even better!  She is a special, handmade, lovely bag.  The symmetry of the handle is slightly off and if that would bother you, you should take to your SA.  Personally, I think the bag is so lovely that I don’t think that I would want to part with it.  

Talk to you SA and find out your options. 

Congrats!


----------



## luckylove

Yukisara said:


> After 9 months of wait, my SO which is my first kelly arrived!! Kelly 28 in Etoupe, GHW and rose azalee stitching. I really wanted to have my own version of etoupe, so I added a personal touch of pink in there
> View attachment 3926140
> 
> View attachment 3926142
> 
> As much as I would love to contain my excitement and joy, my heart is now sinking, as I was taking the photo of her I discovered that the shape of the handle looks a bit weird...
> View attachment 3926141
> 
> View attachment 3926138
> 
> does anyone ever experience this? I have a feeling that I need to contact my store/SA ASAP...  any advices please ladies? *sobbing right here*



Your SO is beautiful!! Congratulations! I also have a kelly with a handle that is a bit off, but I love the bag and never sent it out for replacement. I wear it often! If it bothers you, speak with your SA about it. These bags cost too much to settle. You have great taste and the combination you chose is very special!


----------



## Yukisara

tramcaro said:


> It’s the most gorgeous etoupe bag I’ve ever seen.  I see what you mean about the handle, but it’s not that noticeable until you point it out.


Thank you! I don't know if this is normal for Kelly or not.. knowing that the craftsmanship is not easy.. 



seasounds said:


> It's a beautiful bag!
> 
> Does it sit wonky on your arm? I just checked my K that is nearly 2 years old.  The handle looks perfectly symmetrical so I think it's a good idea to contact your SA.
> 
> Would you be worried that if you ever went to sell it, the handle would be a drawback?



Oh no!! I don't think my handle is normal then.. 
This is what I observed from other Kelly I saw as well, the handle is symmetrical.. 
I don't think I will be too happy especially considering the price tag I am paying here  



cavluv said:


> Congrats on getting your SO Kelly in only 9 months!!! Definitely a record around here! [emoji23]
> I do see what you’re saying about the handle. It’s not super noticeable and you’ll have to decide whether you want to part with the bag for god knows how long while they make a replacement! I am not sure I would want to deal with that and would probably just accept it as part of the bag’s nature. Also, I really like the pink stitching...truly gives etoupe a fresh personality! Keep us posted and she’s beautiful just the way she is!!



Thank youu! It might probably because there is nothing tooo fancy from the normal version  Thank you for your compliment! I know it looks very minimal for an SO, maybe I should have taken more advantage of this offer  but I wouldn't change anything for this version, maybe the next one if I ever have a chance!
Coming back to the concern, I really hope it won't take them too long to fix this for me  so far no response from my SM yet (he might still be on holiday..)



Lilian Hui said:


> I'm still waiting for my SO B30 in Gris Agate Ostrich... It's been over a year and that's long enough for me to have changed my mind. I'd much rather it in K28 now , I'm pretty sure I can still change it but who knows how long that will take?
> @Yukisara it's really not noticeable at all! Sometimes my Kellys will also have a weird shape to the handle after storage for a while but with some use it always goes back to normal. Keep us updated! She sure is gorgeous though.



Uh oh! I'm getting worried that my current version is going to be a 'normal' version of my bag *sob* do you usually hold the handle when carrying your Kelly? this might be something I should do to ensure my handle will be symmetrical *sob* I have contacted my SM, let's hear what he says  



hopiko said:


> Congratulations!  She is absolutely gorgeous.  I love the white stitching on Etoupe but the pink is even better!  She is a special, handmade, lovely bag.  The symmetry of the handle is slightly off and if that would bother you, you should take to your SA.  Personally, I think the bag is so lovely that I don’t think that I would want to part with it.
> 
> Talk to you SA and find out your options.
> 
> Congrats!



thank you thank you! everthing looks better in PINK! but I need a right balance of pink so I can get the most use of it (for me  ) Now you're making me don't wanna part with my baby, let's pray the SM can help me get this fixed asap 



luckylove said:


> Your SO is beautiful!! Congratulations! I also have a kelly with a handle that is a bit off, but I love the bag and never sent it out for replacement. I wear it often! If it bothers you, speak with your SA about it. These bags cost too much to settle. You have great taste and the combination you chose is very special!



thank you!!! I'm glad you like it too! It's my first Kelly so I really want it to be perfect, especially it is an SO, I'm afraid that people may think I am wearing a fake bag *sob* especially with this price


----------



## westcoastgal

Your bag is gorgeous! I love pink too. The subtlety is just beautiful. For your peace of mind, the bag should be as close to perfect as man-made can be. I think H can do better than this.


----------



## Yukisara

westcoastgal said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! I love pink too. The subtlety is just beautiful. For your peace of mind, the bag should be as close to perfect as man-made can be. I think H can do better than this.


You're socright! Looking at all the H bags I own now I'm really questioning the craftsmanship of my kelly..


----------



## Lilian Hui

Yukisara said:


> Thank you! I don't know if this is normal for Kelly or not.. knowing that the craftsmanship is not easy..
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!! I don't think my handle is normal then..
> This is what I observed from other Kelly I saw as well, the handle is symmetrical..
> I don't think I will be too happy especially considering the price tag I am paying here
> 
> 
> 
> Thank youu! It might probably because there is nothing tooo fancy from the normal version  Thank you for your compliment! I know it looks very minimal for an SO, maybe I should have taken more advantage of this offer  but I wouldn't change anything for this version, maybe the next one if I ever have a chance!
> Coming back to the concern, I really hope it won't take them too long to fix this for me  so far no response from my SM yet (he might still be on holiday..)
> 
> 
> 
> Uh oh! I'm getting worried that my current version is going to be a 'normal' version of my bag *sob* do you usually hold the handle when carrying your Kelly? this might be something I should do to ensure my handle will be symmetrical *sob* I have contacted my SM, let's hear what he says
> 
> 
> 
> thank you thank you! everthing looks better in PINK! but I need a right balance of pink so I can get the most use of it (for me  ) Now you're making me don't wanna part with my baby, let's pray the SM can help me get this fixed asap
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!!! I'm glad you like it too! It's my first Kelly so I really want it to be perfect, especially it is an SO, I'm afraid that people may think I am wearing a fake bag *sob* especially with this price



Oh gosh don't worry, I don't find it so noticeable, just a beautiful bag you have. Most of the time K is on my shoulder but naturally will grab the handle a lot also. Do you keep your bag light? I put everything in mine so it's a bit of a weight, I think this helps soften the handle a bit so it sits better?


----------



## Monique1004

Yukisara said:


> After 9 months of wait, my SO which is my first kelly arrived!! Kelly 28 in Etoupe, GHW and rose azalee stitching. I really wanted to have my own version of etoupe, so I added a personal touch of pink in there
> View attachment 3926140
> 
> View attachment 3926142
> 
> As much as I would love to contain my excitement and joy, my heart is now sinking, as I was taking the photo of her I discovered that the shape of the handle looks a bit weird...
> View attachment 3926141
> 
> View attachment 3926138
> 
> does anyone ever experience this? I have a feeling that I need to contact my store/SA ASAP...  any advices please ladies? *sobbing right here*



Congrats! I’m waiting on my SO Birkin in Etoupe /Rouge Tomato. I hope mine comes as pretty as yours.


----------



## PJW5813

I agree, it does have the normal curve you would expect.
You should certainly take it back and discuss your concerns.
I would not wish to spend 0000s and not be completely satisfied.
Try not to be put off by the thought of being without the bag for months whilst it is corrected.
A few months without it is negligible in the context of the decades of it life ahead of it.
I am wondering if the handle got deformed in transit post production.
It might be possible that the correct profile can be restored by an instore artisan.


----------



## nhoness

Hi everyone! I just received my Special Order that was placed in May 2017. My first SO from October 2016 is no where to be seen but I'm so in love with my new baby! Birkin 25 Etain PHW with Malachite lining and Craie stitching.


----------



## ayc

nhoness said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my Special Order that was placed in May 2017. My first SO from October 2016 is no where to be seen but I'm so in love with my new baby! Birkin 25 Etain PHW with Malachite lining and Craie stitching.


WOW!! Congrats!!


----------



## nhoness

Kitty S. said:


> Reading earlier posts, everyone’s K has taken a year or more  When I place mine K sellier this week, my SM said 6-8 months... guess she is being overly optimistic...


 
My SA said 1 year. I'm going on 15 months now


----------



## Hat Trick

nhoness said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my Special Order that was placed in May 2017. My first SO from October 2016 is no where to be seen but I'm so in love with my new baby! Birkin 25 Etain PHW with Malachite lining and Craie stitching.



What a beautiful combination!


----------



## westcoastgal

nhoness said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my Special Order that was placed in May 2017. My first SO from October 2016 is no where to be seen but I'm so in love with my new baby! Birkin 25 Etain PHW with Malachite lining and Craie stitching.


Really special! Love the interior!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## luckylove

nhoness said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my Special Order that was placed in May 2017. My first SO from October 2016 is no where to be seen but I'm so in love with my new baby! Birkin 25 Etain PHW with Malachite lining and Craie stitching.



Beautiful! congratulations!


----------



## kath00

I am at the 3 year mark with an etain/red B35 togo!  Nothing special but jeez.  The order apparently still shows as active in their system?!?!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Received notification that my K28 retourne ordered Nov '16 has arrived!  I'll get to meet her later this month.  I confirmed that she came as specified - yay! Bleu Nuit with Bleu electrique lining and stitch, BPHW, Togo.   This beats the 18 month wait I had with my first Kelly SO.


----------



## txrosegirl

Txoceangirl said:


> Received notification that my K28 retourne ordered Nov '16 has arrived!  I'll get to meet her later this month.  I confirmed that she came as specified - yay! Bleu Nuit with Bleu electrique lining and stitch, BPHW, Togo.   This beats the 18 month wait I had with my first Kelly SO.


oh i cannot wait to see pics of this!! congrats


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nhoness said:


> Hi everyone! I just received my Special Order that was placed in May 2017. My first SO from October 2016 is no where to be seen but I'm so in love with my new baby! Birkin 25 Etain PHW with Malachite lining and Craie stitching.


Oh my! This is gorgeous and I love that you did the craie stitching!!! Very nice!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

kath00 said:


> I am at the 3 year mark with an etain/red B35 togo!  Nothing special but jeez.  The order apparently still shows as active in their system?!?!


That’s a bit ridiculous.


----------



## westcoastgal

Txoceangirl said:


> Received notification that my K28 retourne ordered Nov '16 has arrived!  I'll get to meet her later this month.  I confirmed that she came as specified - yay! Bleu Nuit with Bleu electrique lining and stitch, BPHW, Togo.   This beats the 18 month wait I had with my first Kelly SO.


Can’t wait to see!


----------



## westcoastgal

I’d like a monthly special order. I wouldn’t even need to own them, I’d just like to create them.


----------



## sarahfl

Txoceangirl said:


> Received notification that my K28 retourne ordered Nov '16 has arrived!  I'll get to meet her later this month.  I confirmed that she came as specified - yay! Bleu Nuit with Bleu electrique lining and stitch, BPHW, Togo.   This beats the 18 month wait I had with my first Kelly SO.


Congratulations! But wow, that's a long wait. Did you purchased it from the US? I am wondering if the wait time varies significantly depending on the country. When I did the SO in Nov 2017, my SA told me 8 months. But it was in Paris, so I am assuming it's faster? Can't wait to see your new K.


----------



## Txoceangirl

sarahfl said:


> Congratulations! But wow, that's a long wait. Did you purchased it from the US? I am wondering if the wait time varies significantly depending on the country. When I did the SO in Nov 2017, my SA told me 8 months. But it was in Paris, so I am assuming it's faster? Can't wait to see your new K.


Thank you. Yes, I’m in the US. I don’t mind the wait so much....at least it arrived   I consider myself lucky.


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Txoceangirl said:


> Received notification that my K28 retourne ordered Nov '16 has arrived!  I'll get to meet her later this month.  I confirmed that she came as specified - yay! Bleu Nuit with Bleu electrique lining and stitch, BPHW, Togo.   This beats the 18 month wait I had with my first Kelly SO.



Congratulations!! It sounds beautiful. I ordered a K32 retourne in December ‘16, so I’m hoping mine will arrive soon as well.. fingers crossed [emoji1374][emoji1]


----------



## Fab41




----------



## Pinayfrench

I got an email from my SA from Paris that my SO has arrived. Ordered March 2017, got the good news November 2017, 8 months. No time to post it, so here is my beauty. Anemone with gold perma brass hardware. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3931061
View attachment 3931061


----------



## sarahfl

Pinayfrench said:


> I got an email from my SA from Paris that my SO has arrived. Ordered March 2017, got the good news November 2017, 8 months. No time to post it, so here is my beauty. Anemone with gold perma brass hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3931061
> View attachment 3931061
> View attachment 3931076


Congratulations! She is such a beauty! Looks like SO delivers more on time in Paris. I did mine in Paris late last year. Hopefully it would arrive soon too. Enjoy your beautiful Anemone in good health.


----------



## Pinayfrench

sarahfl said:


> Congratulations! She is such a beauty! Looks like SO delivers more on time in Paris. I did mine in Paris late last year. Hopefully it would arrive soon too. Enjoy your beautiful Anemone in good health.


Thank you. Did you order anemone also?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kent Girl

Order placed November 30th 2016. The notification email from my SA arrived December 30th 2017. So exactly 13 month wait. 
Since the email arrived last opening day of the year just before the store closed I had no choice but to collect in new year and pay the increased 2018 price.
Birkin 35 Togo GHW Trench/Sauge.


----------



## westcoastgal

Kent Girl said:


> Order placed November 30th 2016. The notification email from my SA arrived December 30th 2017. So exactly 13 month wait.
> Since the email arrived last opening day of the year just before the store closed I had no choice but to collect in new year and pay the increased 2018 price.
> Birkin 35 Togo GHW Trench/Sauge.


It’s beautiful! But I’m sorry they could not honor the 2017 price - calling last day of the year. But it’s special you got it in the new year!


----------



## sarahfl

Pinayfrench said:


> Thank you. Did you order anemone also?


I selected a much conservative colors combination, as the SO was very much out of expectation to me and I wasn't ready at all, and I had to make the decision right there.


----------



## Yukisara

PJW5813 said:


> I agree, it does have the normal curve you would expect.
> You should certainly take it back and discuss your concerns.
> I would not wish to spend 0000s and not be completely satisfied.
> Try not to be put off by the thought of being without the bag for months whilst it is corrected.
> A few months without it is negligible in the context of the decades of it life ahead of it.
> I am wondering if the handle got deformed in transit post production.
> It might be possible that the correct profile can be restored by an instore artisan.



Your advice made me rushed to the store! I showed the bag to my SM. He agreed that something was wrong even since the production, so they are sending the bag back to Paris to replace the handle and the wait begins again. (said it should take at least 3 months)
While I already paid for the bag.. if only I had seen it earlier, I wouldn't have to spend my money on it yet :S


----------



## LVLover

Does anyone have the exotic colors available for 2018 SO?


----------



## PJW5813

Yukisara said:


> Your advice made me rushed to the store! I showed the bag to my SM. He agreed that something was wrong even since the production, so they are sending the bag back to Paris to replace the handle and the wait begins again. (said it should take at least 3 months)
> While I already paid for the bag.. if only I had seen it earlier, I wouldn't have to spend my money on it yet :S



That is a good outcome - and what we would expect -pleased that your SA agreed with you right away.  Did the price increase come after you paid for your bag?  Hope that might be some consolation.


----------



## Pinayfrench

I saw the colors for SS 2018. Are they probably the same colors for the Special Order?


----------



## Fab41

I placed my pink birkin SO last April... been waiting and counting the months.... now i just got this surprise K28 sellier BE beauty that i just couldn't leave the store without.... so now i sit here hoping my SO doesn’t come too soon, for my hubby’s sake ....


----------



## MrsWYK

Went in to say hi to my SA today and left with a pair of sneakers and an unexpected surprise! Presenting Miss Constance SO- Rose azalee exterior/Gris mouette interior with Gris perle stitching. She’s my first Constance too! I did the SO last May so I didn’t expect her to arrive so fast.


----------



## Fab41

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3938939
> View attachment 3938940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to say hi to my SA today and left with a pair of sneakers and an unexpected surprise! Presenting Miss Constance SO- Rose azalee exterior/Gris mouette interior with Gris perle stitching. She’s my first Constance too! I did the SO last May so I didn’t expect her to arrive so fast.


 The exact color combo of my pending SO B30.... ... congratulations!!! It’s gorgeous!!


----------



## MrsWYK

Fab41 said:


> The exact color combo of my pending SO B30.... ... congratulations!!! It’s gorgeous!!



Thank you Fab41! I hope you won’t have to wait too long for your SO! Congrats on your BE K28 too! Love BE!


----------



## periogirl28

@MrsWYK Wow, is it a 24 with RGHW? I have something similar in the works too. It's so stunning. Congrats!


----------



## periogirl28

Pinayfrench said:


> I saw the colors for SS 2018. Are they probably the same colors for the Special Order?


Best to ask your SM directly. The lists are not exactly the same.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Congrats MrsWYK! This is such a pretty combination,  RA.


----------



## MrsWYK

periogirl28 said:


> @MrsWYK Wow, is it a 24 with RGHW? I have something similar in the works too. It's so stunning. Congrats!



Thank you periogirl28! Yes, it’s a 24 with RGHW. 



GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats MrsWYK! This is such a pretty combination,  RA.



Thank you Gnippohs!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3938939
> View attachment 3938940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to say hi to my SA today and left with a pair of sneakers and an unexpected surprise! Presenting Miss Constance SO- Rose azalee exterior/Gris mouette interior with Gris perle stitching. She’s my first Constance too! I did the SO last May so I didn’t expect her to arrive so fast.


I died! Just stunning and I love that you did the contrast stitching too!!! Lovely... just LOVELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Fab41 said:


> I placed my pink birkin SO last April... been waiting and counting the months.... now i just got this surprise K28 sellier BE beauty that i just couldn't leave the store without.... so now i sit here hoping my SO doesn’t come too soon, for my hubby’s sake ....



Congratulations! Now for sure that SO will be here quickly! [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]
But seriously your DH couldn't expect you to say no to BE Sellier K28, could he???



MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3938939
> View attachment 3938940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to say hi to my SA today and left with a pair of sneakers and an unexpected surprise! Presenting Miss Constance SO- Rose azalee exterior/Gris mouette interior with Gris perle stitching. She’s my first Constance too! I did the SO last May so I didn’t expect her to arrive so fast.



This. Is. So. Gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsWYK

Israeli_Flava said:


> I died! Just stunning and I love that you did the contrast stitching too!!! Lovely... just LOVELY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thank you Israeli_Flava! Was initially hesitant to do contrast stitching but after seeing her, I’m so glad that I decided to go with it!


----------



## MrsWYK

Thank you @ BBC! Can’t wait to bring her out!


----------



## DH sucker

Any intel on SOs in lizard for SS18?  Or has anyone seen/heard of lizard bags even being made recently?


----------



## periogirl28

DH sucker said:


> Any intel on SOs in lizard for SS18?  Or has anyone seen/heard of lizard bags even being made recently?


Not in large bags or regular production. Small items so far only.


----------



## obsessedwhermes

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3938939
> View attachment 3938940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to say hi to my SA today and left with a pair of sneakers and an unexpected surprise! Presenting Miss Constance SO- Rose azalee exterior/Gris mouette interior with Gris perle stitching. She’s my first Constance too! I did the SO last May so I didn’t expect her to arrive so fast.



Such a pretty colour! Congrats! Great way to kickstart the year!!


----------



## Gnuj

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3938939
> View attachment 3938940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to say hi to my SA today and left with a pair of sneakers and an unexpected surprise! Presenting Miss Constance SO- Rose azalee exterior/Gris mouette interior with Gris perle stitching. She’s my first Constance too! I did the SO last May so I didn’t expect her to arrive so fast.



Gorgeous! Love your color choices.


----------



## lemontart

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3938939
> View attachment 3938940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to say hi to my SA today and left with a pair of sneakers and an unexpected surprise! Presenting Miss Constance SO- Rose azalee exterior/Gris mouette interior with Gris perle stitching. She’s my first Constance too! I did the SO last May so I didn’t expect her to arrive so fast.


Congrats! It is so lovely!


----------



## MrsWYK

obsessedwhermes said:


> Such a pretty colour! Congrats! Great way to kickstart the year!!



Thank you @obsessedwhermes! Yes, it’s always a wonderful way to start with anything Hermes! 



Gnuj said:


> Gorgeous! Love your color choices.



Thank you @Gnuj! Now I have both my fave colours combined into 1 bag- pink & grey! 



lemontart said:


> Congrats! It is so lovely!



Thank you @lemontart!


----------



## BirkinLover77

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3938939
> View attachment 3938940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to say hi to my SA today and left with a pair of sneakers and an unexpected surprise! Presenting Miss Constance SO- Rose azalee exterior/Gris mouette interior with Gris perle stitching. She’s my first Constance too! I did the SO last May so I didn’t expect her to arrive so fast.


Beautiful SO!! Love the combo of colors, congratulations


----------



## txrosegirl

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3938939
> View attachment 3938940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to say hi to my SA today and left with a pair of sneakers and an unexpected surprise! Presenting Miss Constance SO- Rose azalee exterior/Gris mouette interior with Gris perle stitching. She’s my first Constance too! I did the SO last May so I didn’t expect her to arrive so fast.


oh i love this combination!! many congrats!! i am jealous


----------



## MrsWYK

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SO!! Love the combo of colors, congratulations





txrosegirl said:


> oh i love this combination!! many congrats!! i am jealous



Thank you thank you @ BirkinLover77, @ txrosegirl! I’m taking her out daily just to admire her and resisting the urge to use her yet, trying to wait until Chinese New Year!


----------



## Shiva2009

Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....


----------



## Txoceangirl

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....



yes, still waiting for a Kelly Sellier from April 17. Just received my SO, Kelly 
Retourne, from 11/16. HTH.  It's a waiting game that has taught me great patience.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....



Yup me  March 2017 K25 Retourne. Crossing fingers for all of us waiting!!


----------



## cavluv

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....



March 2017 K28 sellier...waiting still. I think about her every night before I go to sleep [emoji99]


----------



## Rhl2987

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....


My Kelly Sellier SO was placed in May 2017. Honestly, I expect to be waiting until at least fall for its arrival.


----------



## periogirl28

I have an outstanding SO which I've waited 1 year and 3 months for so far, but I know it is still in the system.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Awaiting a B25 SO placed late April 2017


----------



## eternallove4bag

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....



Me too! I placed mine on April 1st 2017. Hope H isn’t playing April fool’s joke on me [emoji51]... my store has received several SOs from that period but mine is yet to be seen [emoji853]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3938939
> View attachment 3938940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to say hi to my SA today and left with a pair of sneakers and an unexpected surprise! Presenting Miss Constance SO- Rose azalee exterior/Gris mouette interior with Gris perle stitching. She’s my first Constance too! I did the SO last May so I didn’t expect her to arrive so fast.



Omg! She is beyond GORGEOUS[emoji7][emoji7] many congrats on such a special first Constance [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## ANN-11

My B30 SO was placed in September 2016 and SM told me it would be here in spring. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Monique1004

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....



I’m also still waiting for my B30 Chevre.


----------



## boo1689

June 2016 SO arrived ~ Vermillion / Gris mouette Togo b25 with brushes gold hardware~
Here she is with her siblings ~


----------



## Gnuj

boo1689 said:


> June 2016 SO arrived ~ Vermillion / Gris mouette Togo b25 with brushes gold hardware~
> Here she is with her siblings ~
> 
> View attachment 3942687


Beautiful collection.  I love all the pretty colors.


----------



## honhon

i am still waiting for my B30 chèvre placed April 2017


----------



## hopiko

boo1689 said:


> June 2016 SO arrived ~ Vermillion / Gris mouette Togo b25 with brushes gold hardware~
> Here she is with her siblings ~
> 
> View attachment 3942687


Congrats BOO!  Lovely addition to your beautiful family!


----------



## hopiko

MrsWYK said:


> View attachment 3938939
> View attachment 3938940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went in to say hi to my SA today and left with a pair of sneakers and an unexpected surprise! Presenting Miss Constance SO- Rose azalee exterior/Gris mouette interior with Gris perle stitching. She’s my first Constance too! I did the SO last May so I didn’t expect her to arrive so fast.


Gorgeous Constance!  Congrats!  I love the colors and contrast stitching!  Enjoy!


----------



## megt10

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....


Yes, I am still waiting for my SO placed in April 2017 as well as the one placed in April of 2016. They are both K 28’s retourne. The 2016 is chèvre and the 2017 is Swift both with 110 cm straps.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Me too! I placed mine on April 1st 2017. Hope H isn’t playing April fool’s joke on me [emoji51]... my store has received several SOs from that period but mine is yet to be seen [emoji853]


Yep, still waiting .


----------



## oohshinythings

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....


Yep, still waiting for my Birdie from April 2017


----------



## Fab41

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....


Yes... it’s ok i can wait a bit


----------



## 27leborse

Still waiting for my SO K28 raisin chèvre sellier placed April 2017


----------



## birkinmary

Kelly 28 sellier Epson Jaune d’Or/Gris mouette with Gold HW.


----------



## megt10

birkinmary said:


> Kelly 28 sellier Epson Jaune d’Or/Gris mouette with Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943731
> View attachment 3943732


It’s beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Gigllee

birkinmary said:


> Kelly 28 sellier Epson Jaune d’Or/Gris mouette with Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943731
> View attachment 3943732


Wow. She is so gorgeous...


----------



## Rhl2987

birkinmary said:


> Kelly 28 sellier Epson Jaune d’Or/Gris mouette with Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943731
> View attachment 3943732


Stunning. Congratulations!


----------



## eternallove4bag

birkinmary said:


> Kelly 28 sellier Epson Jaune d’Or/Gris mouette with Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943731
> View attachment 3943732



Beautiful ray of sunshine [emoji295]️... many congrats![emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## BirkinLover77

birkinmary said:


> Kelly 28 sellier Epson Jaune d’Or/Gris mouette with Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943731
> View attachment 3943732


So beautiful! Love the color combo!!


----------



## ayc

birkinmary said:


> Kelly 28 sellier Epson Jaune d’Or/Gris mouette with Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943731
> View attachment 3943732


WOW!  gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## csetcos

Still waiting on 2 SOs!!!

First one B35 BE Togo, Bleu Paon interior and contrast stitch, BGHW.

Second one B35 Etain, Anemone interior, BGHW. 

I hope they will one day come!!! Just not on the same day [emoji23]


----------



## csetcos

birkinmary said:


> Kelly 28 sellier Epson Jaune d’Or/Gris mouette with Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943731
> View attachment 3943732



Really, really gorgeous. Congrats!!!


----------



## birkinmary

megt10 said:


> It’s beautiful. Congratulations.





Gigllee said:


> Wow. She is so gorgeous...





Rhl2987 said:


> Stunning. Congratulations!





eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful ray of sunshine [emoji295]️... many congrats![emoji169][emoji169]





BirkinLover77 said:


> So beautiful! Love the color combo!!





ayc said:


> WOW!  gorgeous!  congrats!!





csetcos said:


> Really, really gorgeous. Congrats!!!




Thank you all your your kind comments and for Letting me share my first 2018 SO. One more picture?


----------



## Carrierae

Haha...am I the only one that’s secretly hoping that I’m not one of the first ones to receive my SO? I don’t want to wait 2 years, but I’m also hoping it doesn’t show up in 6 months either! I’ll accept it either way, but waiting a year would take the sting away.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ANN-11

birkinmary said:


> Thank you all your your kind comments and for Letting me share my first 2018 SO. One more picture?
> 
> View attachment 3944419


You brighten up my day, thank you dear. I can’t get enough of it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

OMG I can't breathe. JUST got the call!!!!

IDK how he does it, but EVERY TIME DH mentions getting a new bag, something happens...I just called him "The Bag Whisperer".....


----------



## tramcaro

BBC said:


> OMG I can't breathe. JUST got the call!!!!
> 
> IDK how he does it, but EVERY TIME DH mentions getting a new bag, something happens...I just called him "The Bag Whisperer".....



K25?  ooohh, so excited for u!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tramcaro said:


> K25?  ooohh, so excited for u!



Ooh, not yet - it's a B25 from April 2017.
K25 will be next!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Ooh, not yet - it's a B25 from April 2017.
> K25 will be next!



Many congrats dear BBC! Can’t wait to see what combo you went for! On the side, I am waiting for a K25 from April 2017 and a B25 from November 2017... so opposite to yours [emoji28]


----------



## MrsWYK

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg! She is beyond GORGEOUS[emoji7][emoji7] many congrats on such a special first Constance [emoji259][emoji259]



Thank you @ eternallove4bag!


----------



## MrsWYK

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous Constance!  Congrats!  I love the colors and contrast stitching!  Enjoy!



Thank you @ hopiko!


----------



## replayii

Anyone still waiting for their chèvre kelly sellier from 2015 and 2016, or earlier? I am, so just wondering if I'm the only one left behind. [emoji24]


----------



## birkinmary

ANN-11 said:


> You brighten up my day, thank you dear. I can’t get enough of it.


Thank you dear, so glad you liked it.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

boo1689 said:


> June 2016 SO arrived ~ Vermillion / Gris mouette Togo b25 with brushes gold hardware~
> Here she is with her siblings ~
> 
> View attachment 3942687



Congrats boo, lovely 25s! 



birkinmary said:


> Kelly 28 sellier Epson Jaune d’Or/Gris mouette with Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943731
> View attachment 3943732



Congrats birkinmary, jaune dor is so striking...


----------



## Hat Trick

replayii said:


> Anyone still waiting for their chèvre kelly sellier from 2015 and 2016, or earlier? I am, so just wondering if I'm the only one left behind. [emoji24]



Yes, there are people on this forum still waiting for their 2016 sellier chevre K orders.


----------



## birkinmary

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats boo, lovely 25s!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats birkinmary, jaune dor is so striking...


I know, but at least I’m adding some pepper to my usual boring neutral palette


----------



## PIPET83

Oh my god we placed our SO at the Same time.. still waiting


----------



## tonkamama

replayii said:


> Anyone still waiting for their chèvre kelly sellier from 2015 and 2016, or earlier? I am, so just wondering if I'm the only one left behind. [emoji24]



I am still waiting for my 1st SO dated back April or May of 2016 it was a K25 Sellier Chèvre with custom strap.  Luckily my other two came in on schedule, roughly 8-9 month, both were B30, one Chèvre and one Togo .  I am blessed .


----------



## Serva1

tonkamama said:


> I am still waiting for my 1st SO dated back April or May of 2016 it was a K25 Sellier Chèvre with custom strap.  Luckily my other two came in on schedule, roughly 8-9 month, both were B30, one Chèvre and one Togo .  I am blessed .



+1 K28, but I’m optimistic about it and expecting it to arrive soon


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

tonkamama said:


> I am still waiting for my 1st SO dated back April or May of 2016 it was a K25 Sellier Chèvre with custom strap.  Luckily my other two came in on schedule, roughly 8-9 month, both were B30, one Chèvre and one Togo .  I am blessed .



My next SO will also be a K25 Sellier Chevre w custom strap too  but I’m terrified for the waiting time! Already mentally preparing myself for the loooooong wait [emoji13] Hope yours will be here anytime soon!! Crossing fingers I’ll be able to place that SO asap! Maybe I should’ve done that first...sigh


----------



## tonkamama

mygoodies said:


> My next SO will also be a K25 Sellier Chevre w custom strap too  but I’m terrified for the waiting time! Already mentally preparing myself for the loooooong wait [emoji13] Hope yours will be here anytime soon!! Crossing fingers I’ll be able to place that SO asap! Maybe I should’ve done that first...sigh



Hope production lead time has changed for the newer K Sellier special demands .  I changed my newly arrival  Anemone to a B30 from a K28 very last minute because I couldn’t bear the longer waiting time for a SO Kelly   (plus I love Birkin anyway ).


----------



## tonkamama

Serva1 said:


> +1 K28, but I’m optimistic about it and expecting it to arrive soon


Hope you get the call for your SO K28 soon .


----------



## Serva1

tonkamama said:


> Hope you get the call for your SO K28 soon .



Thank you tonkamama [emoji3] Hoping your K25 comes soon home too. Love my Bs but the sellier K is a must and it will be interesting to see how different the bag will be in comparison to my B25s that are so easy to use.


----------



## nhoness

Serva1 said:


> +1 K28, but I’m optimistic about it and expecting it to arrive soon



Same! Waiting on mine from October 2016... I'm trying to stay optimistic since my second SO came within 8 month timeframe.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me. 

Details: 
25cm Birkin
Chevre leather
Blue Hydra exterior
Rose Jaipur interior
Rose Lipstick contrast stitching 
Brushed GHW

Note:
I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.


----------



## petpringles

Wow everyone’s SO looks so nice!  Mrs. PP’s arrived last week after less than a year...SO placed April/May 2017 but we’re currently in Asia traveling.  So we will meet her in another week.  We both forgot what specs she placed as it seems to have been modified so MANY times by H because of color and leather availability.    Stay tuned... hope Mrs. PP will be heads over heels!


----------



## petpringles

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550


Great combination... she pops!!  Enjoy your new baby for a very long time!


----------



## ShyShy

Congrats!  It’s gorgeous.



BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550


----------



## Nahreen

boo1689 said:


> June 2016 SO arrived ~ Vermillion / Gris mouette Togo b25 with brushes gold hardware~
> Here she is with her siblings ~
> 
> View attachment 3942687



Oh my, what a beautiful trio. Congratulations to your new bag.


----------



## MrsWYK

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550



Major congrats! She’s such a beauty!


----------



## Nahreen

birkinmary said:


> Kelly 28 sellier Epson Jaune d’Or/Gris mouette with Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943731
> View attachment 3943732



What a lovely colourful bag. It is a perfect match with the Samurai shawl.


----------



## flower_power

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....


I am waiting ! 
So hopefully they turn up soon !


----------



## ShyShy

replayii said:


> Anyone still waiting for their chèvre kelly sellier from 2015 and 2016, or earlier? I am, so just wondering if I'm the only one left behind. [emoji24]


I am waiting for one placed in 2015 and one placed in 2017... I sometimes feel like they’ve forgotten about mine too but then again my previous one arrived after 2.5 years so there is still hope...


----------



## cavalla

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550



This is one chic bag. Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## luxi_max

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550



So beautiful!!!  Congratulations! You gave me hope.  My SO placed in Oct 2016 with RJ interior too and I have a feeling that it is coming soon


----------



## hclubfan

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550



LOVE this BBC....what an amazing combination!,


----------



## hclubfan

birkinmary said:


> Kelly 28 sellier Epson Jaune d’Or/Gris mouette with Gold HW.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943731
> View attachment 3943732



Amazing my dear friend!! I just know this will look incredibly chic on you!


----------



## Rhl2987

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550


Absolutely stunning. Congratulations!!


----------



## Manon07

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....



I placed my SO in April 2017 in Paris. Went to see my SA in December and she looked up my name in her Hermes Iphone system and its waiting for delivery. She thinks maybe it will be ready in February


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550


Oh hunny hunnyyyyyyyy!!!! THIS turned out fabulously!!!!!!!!!! The chevre is so silky and luxe!!! The stitching adds such drama and looks amazing!!!! What an amazing combo and in your favorite size!!! I know you are over the moon! Sooooo happy for you my friend!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

birkinmary said:


> Thank you all your your kind comments and for Letting me share my first 2018 SO. One more picture?
> 
> View attachment 3944419


Another breathtaking gem to add to your amazing collection!!! Love the bright and cheery sellier!!!! The CSGM is amazing and I need to see it IRL!!! So stunning and Congrats hun!  xoxoxo


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550



She’s exquisite 
Happy New Year 
What a fun way to start out 2018
It’s good you didn’t take that mini Kelly after all
Your instincts were right 
Horrah 
I’m thrilled for you - your SO is just magical


----------



## TankerToad

boo1689 said:


> June 2016 SO arrived ~ Vermillion / Gris mouette Togo b25 with brushes gold hardware~
> Here she is with her siblings ~
> 
> View attachment 3942687



Boo
She’s just lovely and the three sisters are a remarkable family of Bs
Congrats, hon—- 
Another great start to 2018[emoji177]


----------



## LovEmAll

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550


This is gorg!  Huge congrats dear.


----------



## catin

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550


Very pretty! Congratulations on the arrival


----------



## floflo

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550



Your bag is beautiful and it is definitely giving me hope. I’m waiting for a black chèvre K28 sellier with custom straps, with exactly the same interior and thread as yours. I’ve always wondered whether the RP lining and RL thread would match. It looks beautiful on yours... and I just can’t wait til my turn comes around!!  

Some of us need to start a K chèvre sellier support group here ... there are too many of us waiting for too long!!  [emoji37]


----------



## Princess D

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone else still waiting for their SO placed April 2017 - because I noticed most of clients in our store received theirs already!!!getting nervous.....



I’m still waiting for mine [emoji28][emoji85] K25 sellier in chèvre.... I dunno why I have a feeling it will take more than a year [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## westcoastgal

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550


Your bag is just beautiful!


----------



## BirkinLover77

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550


Wow! Stunning love the contrast stitching and the pop of color with the amazing hardware! Huge congratulations to you on your beautiful SO


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ayc

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550


WOW!! Gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550


WOW!!! what a beauty!!


----------



## luckylove

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550




What a stunning combination! Congratulations on her arrival! I am sure you will love this little gem!


----------



## Notorious Pink

@petpringles @ShyShy @MrsWYK @cavalla @luxi_max @hclubfan @Rhl2987 @Israeli_Flava @TankerToad @LovEmAll @catin @floflo @westcoastgal @BirkinLover77 @ayc @Madam Bijoux @luckylove -

THANK YOU ALL!!! 

I indeed am thrilled to have this after so long and am so happy with the way it came out - when you put in the order, it's a bit of a leap of faith that it will ever arrive, AND that you will like it! I have had so much wonderful advice and examples from some of my dear TPF friends (which includes some of you awesome ladies ). 

I REALLY feel that this Rose Jaipur is just a shade away from Rose Lipstick, if that helps anyone. I did break out my real camera for a few shots to try to show the color better, as it's so tricky when we can't necessarily visualize how it will look when we are choosing: 

This is good for the interior and the stitching. This photo is unenhanced. The exterior is at a different angle so it's a bit paler than IRL -




I did a quick enhancement to show the exterior color a bit better and included a twilly for reference -


----------



## cocomlle

BBC said:


> @petpringles @ShyShy @MrsWYK @cavalla @luxi_max @hclubfan @Rhl2987 @Israeli_Flava @TankerToad @LovEmAll @catin @floflo @westcoastgal @BirkinLover77 @ayc @Madam Bijoux @luckylove -
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!
> 
> I indeed am thrilled to have this after so long and am so happy with the way it came out - when you put in the order, it's a bit of a leap of faith that it will ever arrive, AND that you will like it! I have had so much wonderful advice and examples from some of my dear TPF friends (which includes some of you awesome ladies ).
> 
> I REALLY feel that this Rose Jaipur is just a shade away from Rose Lipstick, if that helps anyone. I did break out my real camera for a few shots to try to show the color better, as it's so tricky when we can't necessarily visualize how it will look when we are choosing:
> 
> This is good for the interior and the stitching. This photo is unenhanced. The exterior is at a different angle so it's a bit paler than IRL -
> 
> View attachment 3948540
> 
> 
> I did a quick enhancement to show the exterior color a bit better and included a twilly for reference -
> 
> View attachment 3948541



Wow! Exquisite!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> @petpringles @ShyShy @MrsWYK @cavalla @luxi_max @hclubfan @Rhl2987 @Israeli_Flava @TankerToad @LovEmAll @catin @floflo @westcoastgal @BirkinLover77 @ayc @Madam Bijoux @luckylove -
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!
> 
> I indeed am thrilled to have this after so long and am so happy with the way it came out - when you put in the order, it's a bit of a leap of faith that it will ever arrive, AND that you will like it! I have had so much wonderful advice and examples from some of my dear TPF friends (which includes some of you awesome ladies ).
> 
> I REALLY feel that this Rose Jaipur is just a shade away from Rose Lipstick, if that helps anyone. I did break out my real camera for a few shots to try to show the color better, as it's so tricky when we can't necessarily visualize how it will look when we are choosing:
> 
> This is good for the interior and the stitching. This photo is unenhanced. The exterior is at a different angle so it's a bit paler than IRL -
> 
> View attachment 3948540
> 
> 
> I did a quick enhancement to show the exterior color a bit better and included a twilly for reference -
> 
> View attachment 3948541


Dying to see this in real life ahhhhhh!!!!


----------



## flower_power

BBC said:


> @petpringles @ShyShy @MrsWYK @cavalla @luxi_max @hclubfan @Rhl2987 @Israeli_Flava @TankerToad @LovEmAll @catin @floflo @westcoastgal @BirkinLover77 @ayc @Madam Bijoux @luckylove -
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!
> 
> I indeed am thrilled to have this after so long and am so happy with the way it came out - when you put in the order, it's a bit of a leap of faith that it will ever arrive, AND that you will like it! I have had so much wonderful advice and examples from some of my dear TPF friends (which includes some of you awesome ladies ).
> 
> I REALLY feel that this Rose Jaipur is just a shade away from Rose Lipstick, if that helps anyone. I did break out my real camera for a few shots to try to show the color better, as it's so tricky when we can't necessarily visualize how it will look when we are choosing:
> 
> This is good for the interior and the stitching. This photo is unenhanced. The exterior is at a different angle so it's a bit paler than IRL -
> 
> View attachment 3948540
> 
> 
> I did a quick enhancement to show the exterior color a bit better and included a twilly for reference -
> 
> View attachment 3948541



Super gorgeous ! Congratulations and enjoy using the bag


----------



## Gnuj

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550



Stunning bag combo!! Beautiful pictures.


----------



## cavluv

BBC said:


> THANK YOU ALL!!!
> 
> This is good for the interior and the stitching. This photo is unenhanced. The exterior is at a different angle so it's a bit paler than IRL -
> 
> View attachment 3948540
> 
> 
> I did a quick enhancement to show the exterior color a bit better and included a twilly for reference -
> 
> View attachment 3948541



Beautiful bag and you must be so thrilled to have received her after waiting so long! I really love how the interior has its contrast stitch...very cool!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

flower_power said:


> Super gorgeous ! Congratulations and enjoy using the bag



Congrats! It’s gorgeous! The contrast looks great!


----------



## Cygne18

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550



So bright, beautiful, and fabulous. Congratulations, @BBC! She's a stunner.


----------



## hclubfan

BBC said:


> @petpringles @ShyShy @MrsWYK @cavalla @luxi_max @hclubfan @Rhl2987 @Israeli_Flava @TankerToad @LovEmAll @catin @floflo @westcoastgal @BirkinLover77 @ayc @Madam Bijoux @luckylove -
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!
> 
> I indeed am thrilled to have this after so long and am so happy with the way it came out - when you put in the order, it's a bit of a leap of faith that it will ever arrive, AND that you will like it! I have had so much wonderful advice and examples from some of my dear TPF friends (which includes some of you awesome ladies ).
> 
> I REALLY feel that this Rose Jaipur is just a shade away from Rose Lipstick, if that helps anyone. I did break out my real camera for a few shots to try to show the color better, as it's so tricky when we can't necessarily visualize how it will look when we are choosing:
> 
> This is good for the interior and the stitching. This photo is unenhanced. The exterior is at a different angle so it's a bit paler than IRL -
> 
> View attachment 3948540
> 
> 
> I did a quick enhancement to show the exterior color a bit better and included a twilly for reference -
> 
> View attachment 3948541



WOW...just WOW!!  And I don’t know if it’s the lighting, or the fact that it’s chevre, but it also looks a bit like EB to me in these pics. You made me want to pull out my BH Kelly in the middle of a Canadian winter!


----------



## floflo

BBC said:


> @petpringles @ShyShy @MrsWYK @cavalla @luxi_max @hclubfan @Rhl2987 @Israeli_Flava @TankerToad @LovEmAll @catin @floflo @westcoastgal @BirkinLover77 @ayc @Madam Bijoux @luckylove -
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!
> 
> I indeed am thrilled to have this after so long and am so happy with the way it came out - when you put in the order, it's a bit of a leap of faith that it will ever arrive, AND that you will like it! I have had so much wonderful advice and examples from some of my dear TPF friends (which includes some of you awesome ladies ).
> 
> I REALLY feel that this Rose Jaipur is just a shade away from Rose Lipstick, if that helps anyone. I did break out my real camera for a few shots to try to show the color better, as it's so tricky when we can't necessarily visualize how it will look when we are choosing:
> 
> This is good for the interior and the stitching. This photo is unenhanced. The exterior is at a different angle so it's a bit paler than IRL -
> 
> View attachment 3948540
> 
> 
> I did a quick enhancement to show the exterior color a bit better and included a twilly for reference -
> 
> View attachment 3948541



Thanks for the extra unenhanced pic!  [emoji4] 
I’ll dream a dream that mine will arrive soon...!  [emoji320]


----------



## Notorious Pink

cocomlle said:


> Wow! Exquisite!



Thank you!!!



Israeli_Flava said:


> Dying to see this in real life ahhhhhh!!!!



You will soon (but not soon enough)!!!! [emoji8]



flower_power said:


> Super gorgeous ! Congratulations and enjoy using the bag



Thanks so much!



Gnuj said:


> Stunning bag combo!! Beautiful pictures.



Thanks Gnuj! My photography stinks compared to some others here but I keep trying!



cavluv said:


> Beautiful bag and you must be so thrilled to have received her after waiting so long! I really love how the interior has its contrast stitch...very cool!!! Congratulations!!



Yes yes yes I wanted to show that - take pictures we don't usually see here - we can order contrast stitch but we never really get to see it in the photos. To me, the side panels with reverse colors look like magic. [emoji92]



Cygne18 said:


> So bright, beautiful, and fabulous. Congratulations, @BBC! She's a stunner.



Thank you so much!!!



hclubfan said:


> WOW...just WOW!!  And I don’t know if it’s the lighting, or the fact that it’s chevre, but it also looks a bit like EB to me in these pics. You made me want to pull out my BH Kelly in the middle of a Canadian winter!



Honestly, it does look a lot like BE. I think we need a reference thread for updating dye lots. 

When BE came out I fell in LOVE. My original SO in 2012 was for BE. However, as beautiful as it is, this 'BE2.0' is not, to my eye, the same color. Still LOVE it, but it's lacking just a bit of the pop it used to have....like a little Blue Sapphire got mixed in....and alternatively, I like the Rose Jaipur ('RJ2.0' hahaha) better now - it's a bit more pink and less orange. This Blue Hydra is not quite BE - I would say either BE is darker has more blue/purple undertones and BH is lighter with maybe a hint of more green undertones - but it's close. 



floflo said:


> Thanks for the extra unenhanced pic!  [emoji4]
> I’ll dream a dream that mine will arrive soon...!  [emoji320]



I hope so too!!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BBC said:


> @petpringles @ShyShy @MrsWYK @cavalla @luxi_max @hclubfan @Rhl2987 @Israeli_Flava @TankerToad @LovEmAll @catin @floflo @westcoastgal @BirkinLover77 @ayc @Madam Bijoux @luckylove -
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!
> 
> I indeed am thrilled to have this after so long and am so happy with the way it came out - when you put in the order, it's a bit of a leap of faith that it will ever arrive, AND that you will like it! I have had so much wonderful advice and examples from some of my dear TPF friends (which includes some of you awesome ladies ).
> 
> I REALLY feel that this Rose Jaipur is just a shade away from Rose Lipstick, if that helps anyone. I did break out my real camera for a few shots to try to show the color better, as it's so tricky when we can't necessarily visualize how it will look when we are choosing:
> 
> This is good for the interior and the stitching. This photo is unenhanced. The exterior is at a different angle so it's a bit paler than IRL -
> 
> View attachment 3948540
> 
> 
> I did a quick enhancement to show the exterior color a bit better and included a twilly for reference -
> 
> View attachment 3948541



*Congrats BBC! What a gorgeous little gem. Have seen a BH chevre mini kelly and the color/sheen is amazing. Interesting how rose jaipur looks so different in various leathers... just saw a sellier kelly today (epsom) and it looked v orangey red, nothing like yours. Enjoy your new b! *


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hclubfan

hclubfan said:


> As per your request, dear *lanit*, here is the blue hydra kelly beside the electric blue constance (in epsom)....And you described blue hydra in evercolor perfectly.  It's a gorgeous pure french blue, which is exactly what I said to my SA!



I think you’re definitely onto something there, BBC. Here’s a photo I posted of my BH Kelly (2016) next to my BE Constance (not sure the exact year, but maybe around 2013?). In this photo, you can clearly see the differences, and I know the different leathers play a huge factor, but I would love to see the two colors side by side circa 2017/2018 to compare.

Oops, the photo didn’t post...not sure what happened?


----------



## Notorious Pink

hclubfan said:


> I think you’re definitely onto something there, BBC. Here’s a photo I posted of my BH Kelly (2016) next to my BE Constance (not sure the exact year, but maybe around 2013?). In this photo, you can clearly see the differences, and I know the different leathers play a huge factor, but I would love to see the two colors side by side circa 2017/2018 to compare.
> 
> Oops, the photo didn’t post...not sure what happened?



It's ok, if you click on the quote it will take you back to the original post so I was able to see the photo. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360] yes I totally agree!!!


----------



## PIPET83

Finally received the call. My B40 so arrived.. after 14 months


----------



## ayc

PIPET83 said:


> Finally received the call. My B40 so arrived.. after 14 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950776
> View attachment 3950777
> View attachment 3950778
> View attachment 3950779


Yay!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## PIPET83

I picked up my bag just right now. I checked my receive and my bag arrived to customs since July.. my bag was at the boutique since August .. I don’t understand why they keep it in the boutique all this time . I bought 4 birkins between August and December.  [emoji51][emoji52] maybe they were waiting for a bad month in sales..?? So the real time is 8 months [emoji15][emoji79][emoji850]


----------



## cavluv

PIPET83 said:


> I picked up my bag just right now. I checked my receive and my bag arrived to customs since July.. my bag was at the boutique since August .. I don’t understand why they keep it in the boutique all this time . I bought 4 birkins between August and December.  [emoji51][emoji52] maybe they were waiting for a bad month in sales..?? So the real time is 8 months [emoji15][emoji79][emoji850]


Hmmm....sounds like one of those mysterious H policies. Whatever the case, the new addition is a bright fun addition to your existing AMAZING collection. You must have all colors covered by now  Congratulations!!


----------



## PIPET83

cavluv said:


> Hmmm....sounds like one of those mysterious H policies. Whatever the case, the new addition is a bright fun addition to your existing AMAZING collection. You must have all colors covered by now  Congratulations!!



Thank you... yes now I have the yellow that was  missing. Thank you again.[emoji120][emoji121]️


----------



## odette57

PIPET83 said:


> Finally received the call. My B40 so arrived.. after 14 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950776
> View attachment 3950777
> View attachment 3950778
> View attachment 3950779


What fun colors!  Congrats on your lovely new B!


----------



## Notorious Pink

PIPET83 said:


> Finally received the call. My B40 so arrived.. after 14 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950776
> View attachment 3950777
> View attachment 3950778
> View attachment 3950779



Ooh, I love this!!! What are the specs, please?


----------



## petpringles

PIPET83 said:


> Finally received the call. My B40 so arrived.. after 14 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950776
> View attachment 3950777
> View attachment 3950778
> View attachment 3950779


WOW!  What a great combination indeed!  May we ask for the specs?  SHe's a head turner!  Mrs. PP's So is ready for pick up and we're just traveling from Asia so it should be soon till she joins this SO elite club!!!  But BIG congrats to you!  Wear in good health!


----------



## birkinmary

Israeli_Flava said:


> Another breathtaking gem to add to your amazing collection!!! Love the bright and cheery sellier!!!! The CSGM is amazing and I need to see it IRL!!! So stunning and Congrats hun!  xoxoxo




Thanks my dear, actually it’s my first K25


----------



## Israeli_Flava

birkinmary said:


> Thanks my dear, actually it’s my first K25


Oh nice!!!! How are you liking the size (if you’ve worn her yet)???? Seems like capacity would be comparable to Constance 24???


----------



## PIPET83

petpringles said:


> WOW!  What a great combination indeed!  May we ask for the specs?  SHe's a head turner!  Mrs. PP's So is ready for pick up and we're just traveling from Asia so it should be soon till she joins this SO elite club!!!  But BIG congrats to you!  Wear in good health!



Thank you. It is B40 jaune dor with bleu paon. Brushed PH. Epsom. Good luck. The same happens to me, when i received my White SO. I was in Paris and I really want to pick it up right now. I can’t wait to see Mrs.. PPs


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550



Beautiful, *BBC*!  And  the spine on that chèvre!  Wear her in the best of health.


----------



## hopiko

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550


Congrats on your new beauty...even nicer than the 2012 that has yet to appear!  Enjoy!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nik145

9 months and 26 days!  Picking it up next week!  
Spec:
28K Sellier, Rose Azelee and black.


----------



## Hat Trick

nik145 said:


> 9 months and 26 days!  Picking it up next week!
> Spec:
> 28K Sellier, Rose Azelee and black.



Leather?!!
Because if it's chevre, there's hope for the rest of us waiting for our chevre K's!


----------



## stacey_1805

BBC said:


> @petpringles @ShyShy @MrsWYK @cavalla @luxi_max @hclubfan @Rhl2987 @Israeli_Flava @TankerToad @LovEmAll @catin @floflo @westcoastgal @BirkinLover77 @ayc @Madam Bijoux @luckylove -
> 
> THANK YOU ALL!!!
> 
> I indeed am thrilled to have this after so long and am so happy with the way it came out - when you put in the order, it's a bit of a leap of faith that it will ever arrive, AND that you will like it! I have had so much wonderful advice and examples from some of my dear TPF friends (which includes some of you awesome ladies ).
> 
> I REALLY feel that this Rose Jaipur is just a shade away from Rose Lipstick, if that helps anyone. I did break out my real camera for a few shots to try to show the color better, as it's so tricky when we can't necessarily visualize how it will look when we are choosing:
> 
> This is good for the interior and the stitching. This photo is unenhanced. The exterior is at a different angle so it's a bit paler than IRL -
> 
> View attachment 3948540
> 
> 
> I did a quick enhancement to show the exterior color a bit better and included a twilly for reference -
> 
> View attachment 3948541




Love love love the contrast stitching details!


----------



## Meta

Hat Trick said:


> Leather?!!
> Because if it's chevre, there's hope for the rest of us waiting for our chevre K's!


Rose Azalee was only offered in Epsom.


----------



## tramcaro

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh nice!!!! How are you liking the size (if you’ve worn her yet)???? Seems like capacity would be comparable to Constance 24???




Hi @Israeli_Flava, the Kelly Sellier 25 in Epsom looks bigger than the Constance 24 Epsom, but the inside is in fact smaller, at least that’s how I feel.  The Constance 24 can open up and expand, which is easier to fish things in and out of the bag.  I know Constance 24 is one of your favourites, and it’s mine too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Beautiful, *BBC*!  And  the spine on that chèvre!  Wear her in the best of health.





hopiko said:


> Congrats on your new beauty...even nicer than the 2012 that has yet to appear!  Enjoy!





stacey_1805 said:


> Love love love the contrast stitching details!



Thank you so much ladies!!! 
Yeah, that stitching [emoji170][emoji177][emoji170][emoji177][emoji170][emoji177][emoji170] I really don't  know how they do that!


----------



## Txoceangirl

After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!

Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?

2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.

It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!

Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.

Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/


----------



## nik145

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



The LUCKIEST SO indeed!  Such a beauty.  Congrats!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Congrats on scoring your luckiest SO! Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## csetcos

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/



Do you all remember the fabulous scarf, L’Arbre du Vent? It’s one of my favorites of all time. So @Txoceangirl is so modest but I think it’s more special that it was none other than that scarf designer, Monet Lugo, that texted her!!!

Another lucky element is that we placed our SOs on the same day and mine has yet to arrive. Or maybe that just means that I’m unlucky [emoji23]

This SO wins for most adventurous journey  ever. Yeah, there have been skunk birkins, bags that have been changed by the craftspeople, and other stories, but to be told your SO is in and then the store is ROBBED?! Wow!

And now she’s so lucky to be babied in the hands of a fabulous new mommy. 

And enough about the story. At the end of the day, she’s FABULOUS. Such a beautiful combo with that contrast stitch and brushed hardware. Simply gorgeous. Congrats, my dear friend!!! [emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## tramcaro

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/




What a gorgeous and elegant bag!  Congratulations!  You had my heart flipped up side down for a second there with the robbery scare!  It would have been a shame to have this beauty fallen in those criminals’ hands!


----------



## cavluv

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/



Beautiful!! Another lovely addition to your amazing collection. So happy she stayed out of the nastiness. Congratulations!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/


Your  new  baby safe in your  hands
Haha 
Woohoooo


----------



## westcoastgal

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/


Lucky girl and great outcome. Love this combination.


----------



## mp4

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/



Wow!!! What a story your pretty new girl has!!!  Enjoy her extra!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Fab41

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/


Every bag has a story...this one will for sure be unforgettable for you.. enjoy ur SO! Its beautiful


----------



## Serva1

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/



Huge congrats on this beautiful SO and what a story!!! I love blue [emoji170]


----------



## Beads123

replayii said:


> Anyone still waiting for their chèvre kelly sellier from 2015 and 2016, or earlier? I am, so just wondering if I'm the only one left behind. [emoji24]



Still waiting for mine from November 15. You’re not alone. It’s stopping me buying other things as expecting it to drop any minute.


----------



## replayii

Beads123 said:


> Still waiting for mine from November 15. You’re not alone. It’s stopping me buying other things as expecting it to drop any minute.



Thanks. Good to know I’m not alone. I’ve been expecting it to drop any minute for a year now but nothing has happened (


----------



## Notorious Pink

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/



Whew!!! So glad you got this beauty!!! HUGE congratulations, what a fabulous combo! Enjoy!!!


----------



## EmileH

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/



Congratulations. She’s beautiful. Glad she’s safe


----------



## Notorious Pink

I apologize for asking, but does anyone have the most recent SO lists handy? I've searched back through this thread a few months and can't find them. I want to solidify my next one, of course  My only concern is that I'd like it to be a K25 sellier in chèvre.....but OMG the wait is crazy!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/



THUD! What a stunner...So glad that she's safe!! I've always shied away from contrast stitching but this is so perfect


----------



## cavluv

BBC said:


> I apologize for asking, but does anyone have the most recent SO lists handy? I've searched back through this thread a few months and can't find them. I want to solidify my next one, of course  My only concern is that I'd like it to be a K25 sellier in chèvre.....but OMG the wait is crazy!



Totally know what you mean. I could not fall asleep last night because I kept weighing pros and cons of ordering a K in chèvre. Ugh!!! The wait is a killer and I’m coming up on one year waiting for another K. Do I really want to add another bag to the murky K SO universe??? Thing is, I’m dying for chèvre so may consider a B this time around. They seem to have more dedicated magical elves ‍♀️ 

At any rate, hope this screenshot helps and gives you lots of inspiration for a Saturday!!


----------



## tramcaro

Has anyone seen the SO list for SS 2018?  Dreaming of new colours...


----------



## bastardino6

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/


Congrats! We're almost twins. I got the same specifications but in a birkin. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Txoceangirl

nik145 said:


> The LUCKIEST SO indeed!  Such a beauty.  Congrats!





obsessedwhermes said:


> Congrats on scoring your luckiest SO! Looks gorgeous!!



Thank you so much!



csetcos said:


> Do you all remember the fabulous scarf, L’Arbre du Vent? It’s one of my favorites of all time. So @Txoceangirl is so modest but I think it’s more special that it was none other than that scarf designer, Monet Lugo, that texted her!!!
> 
> Another lucky element is that we placed our SOs on the same day and mine has yet to arrive. Or maybe that just means that I’m unlucky [emoji23]
> 
> This SO wins for most adventurous journey  ever. Yeah, there have been skunk birkins, bags that have been changed by the craftspeople, and other stories, but to be told your SO is in and then the store is ROBBED?! Wow!
> 
> And now she’s so lucky to be babied in the hands of a fabulous new mommy.
> 
> And enough about the story. At the end of the day, she’s FABULOUS. Such a beautiful combo with that contrast stitch and brushed hardware. Simply gorgeous. Congrats, my dear friend!!! [emoji173]️[emoji8][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Awe, thank you my dear friend!  SO glad you were there to help me through the saga. 



tramcaro said:


> What a gorgeous and elegant bag!  Congratulations!  You had my heart flipped up side down for a second there with the robbery scare!  It would have been a shame to have this beauty fallen in those criminals’ hands!





cavluv said:


> Beautiful!! Another lovely addition to your amazing collection. So happy she stayed out of the nastiness. Congratulations!!!





bagidiotic said:


> Your  new  baby safe in your  hands
> Haha
> Woohoooo





westcoastgal said:


> Lucky girl and great outcome. Love this combination.





mp4 said:


> Wow!!! What a story your pretty new girl has!!!  Enjoy her extra!  Congrats!!!!





Fab41 said:


> Every bag has a story...this one will for sure be unforgettable for you.. enjoy ur SO! Its beautiful





Serva1 said:


> Huge congrats on this beautiful SO and what a story!!! I love blue [emoji170]





BBC said:


> Whew!!! So glad you got this beauty!!! HUGE congratulations, what a fabulous combo! Enjoy!!!





Pocketbook Pup said:


> Congratulations. She’s beautiful. Glad she’s safe



Thank you for sharing in my happiness.  It was a nail biter for a few days there.  



GUCCIhoochie said:


> THUD! What a stunner...So glad that she's safe!! I've always shied away from contrast stitching but this is so perfect



My store didn't have the SO kit when I ordered.  I was nervous but went with the contrast.  It's subtle and really achieved the look I wanted.  Thanks for the love, dear.



bastardino6 said:


> Congrats! We're almost twins. I got the same specifications but in a birkin. Enjoy your bag!


My Kelly has a cousin...how wonderful.  Thank you and enjoy yours too!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/


So pretty.... Great idea to do the contract stitching! Congrats on your SOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/



What a beautiful bag. I like the blue combo. Congratulations.


----------



## sbelle

replayii said:


> Anyone still waiting for their chèvre kelly sellier from 2015 and 2016, or earlier? I am, so just wondering if I'm the only one left behind. [emoji24]



Waiting on chèvre sellier kelly from April 2016.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

sbelle said:


> Waiting on chèvre sellier kelly from April 2016.


Hope it comes soon.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/


Wow! Amazing SO! Love the constrast stitching it complement your K so well! Congratulations


----------



## MaryAndDogs

cavluv said:


> At any rate, hope this screenshot helps and gives you lots of inspiration for a Saturday!!
> 
> View attachment 3955848



It is so nice of you to post it. Thanks! Is it for this year? 

I really don't know how it happened (orange slide anyone?...) but I went from carrying everything in my pockets or in my $5 (on sale ) nylon Gap messenger bag to being such a fan of Hermes' workmanship and all these beautiful colors 

It's fun to imagine all the bags from the color sheet  I could easily find a few free places in my closet


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> Wow! I can't believe it arrived! You may recall my first SO (in 2012) never appeared so - different boutique, faaaabulous SA and it was his first time putting in an SO! - this is so exciting for me.
> 
> Details:
> 25cm Birkin
> Chevre leather
> Blue Hydra exterior
> Rose Jaipur interior
> Rose Lipstick contrast stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Note:
> I had a feeling that the more recent RJ dye lots were pinker than the original and I was not disappointed. Although the stitching color is rose lipstick, in reality it appears to be a match to the interior.
> 
> View attachment 3947540
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947541
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947542
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947546
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947550



Omg BBC she is a stunner! The sheen in chèvre is just gorgeous! Many congrats my dear [emoji170][emoji259]


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Txoceangirl said:


> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW



I totally love your choices!  This combination is to die for!  Your Kelly looks amazing to me. I'd love to see some modelling pics


----------



## Meta

tramcaro said:


> Has anyone seen the SO list for SS 2018?  Dreaming of new colours...


List of colors are the same as the previous season. New colors are added every FW since the implementation of the new SO kit. In H jargon, it's now a la carte instead of RAC.


----------



## tonkamama

BBC said:


> I apologize for asking, but does anyone have the most recent SO lists handy? I've searched back through this thread a few months and can't find them. I want to solidify my next one, of course  My only concern is that I'd like it to be a K25 sellier in chèvre.....but OMG the wait is crazy!




Hello BBC, please refer to below link and you find other SO informations such as linings...  

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-177


----------



## tramcaro

weN84 said:


> List of colors are the same as the previous season. New colors are added every FW since the implementation of the new SO kit. In H jargon, it's now a la carte instead of RAC.



Thank you @weN84, i’m dying for Rouge Vif to make the list...


----------



## Gnuj

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/



That's one lucky SO.  I'm so glad nothing happened to your bag.  Love the contrasting colors and the hidden pop of color.


----------



## tnw

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/



Very happy you received your SO, it’s absolutely gorgeous. I’m still waiting for the call that mine has arrived. 

Very glad that your bag was safe and it appears that mine is still on the way. I’m glad that our bags weren’t taken in the robbery.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavluv said:


> Totally know what you mean. I could not fall asleep last night because I kept weighing pros and cons of ordering a K in chèvre. Ugh!!! The wait is a killer and I’m coming up on one year waiting for another K. Do I really want to add another bag to the murky K SO universe??? Thing is, I’m dying for chèvre so may consider a B this time around. They seem to have more dedicated magical elves ‍♀️
> 
> At any rate, hope this screenshot helps and gives you lots of inspiration for a Saturday!!
> 
> View attachment 3955848





tonkamama said:


> Hello BBC, please refer to below link and you find other SO informations such as linings...
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-177



Thank you both SO (pun!) much @cavluv and @tonkamama !!! Now to do some deciding.....


----------



## bagalogist

tramcaro said:


> Thank you @weN84, i’m dying for Rouge Vif to make the list...


Me too. I would love to SO a K28 rouge Vif with perhaps rose Poupre or orange poppy interior....

What do you have in mind tramcaro?


----------



## ladyhermes

Anyone have the AW2018 SO colors? Have been told that I can place and SO when these SM is back from Podium shortly and would like to be prepared. The once above seems to be SS2018 or am I wrong?


----------



## Meta

ladyhermes said:


> Anyone have the AW2018 SO colors? Have been told that I can place and SO when these SM is back from Podium shortly and would like to be prepared. The once above seems to be SS2018 or am I wrong?


Next SO window is in April/May for SS18. No one knows the colors offered for FW18 at this point in time.


----------



## suziez

I made my so on March 23, 2017 at 12:53......b30 in trench and craie, brushed phw.  My fabulous sa told me it is in the country now and will be delivered to the boutique this month.  Very excited.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MsHermesAU

suziez said:


> I made my so on March 23, 2017 at 12:53......b30 in trench and craie, brushed phw.  My fabulous sa told me it is in the country now and will be delivered to the boutique this month.  Very excited.


This will be an amazing SO! Please do share pics when you pick her up!


----------



## periogirl28

suziez said:


> I made my so on March 23, 2017 at 12:53......b30 in trench and craie, brushed phw.  My fabulous sa told me it is in the country now and will be delivered to the boutique this month.  Very excited.


Woohoo! Sounds fabulous!


----------



## tramcaro

bagalogist said:


> Me too. I would love to SO a K28 rouge Vif with perhaps rose Poupre or orange poppy interior....
> 
> What do you have in mind tramcaro?



OMG, me too but K25...  A girl can only dream!  But my last SO bag also has Rose Pourpre interior, if it actually makes its way to me eventuallly...


----------



## majusaka

weN84 said:


> Next SO window is in April/May for SS18. No one knows the colors offered for FW18 at this point in time.


April/May colors will be exactly the same as previous season?


----------



## ladyhermes

weN84 said:


> Next SO window is in April/May for SS18. No one knows the colors offered for FW18 at this point in time.



I thought the SS18 SO were placed in the fall when the SS podium was. That is at least what I have learned now we are moving in to AW SOs but maybe that depends on where in the world you live.


----------



## Hermeshomme

Has anyone placed an order for the Kelly Depeche recently? I placed one at the Sevres store, the past October, and am wondering what kind of wait or experience others have had with this bag, as there is relatively little information on it... especially special orders.


----------



## csetcos

Hermeshomme said:


> Has anyone placed an order for the Kelly Depeche recently? I placed one at the Sevres store, the past October, and am wondering what kind of wait or experience others have had with this bag, as there is relatively little information on it... especially special orders.



Like any SOs- it will be a mystery as to how long and when it is completed. It depends on the skins and colors available and what the craftspeople feel like making. There is no rhyme or reason. Some people are lucky and get their bags after 9 months and others can wait years. Some bags also never materialize!

What are the specs of your SO?

Good luck to you and can’t wait to see your reveal when it arrives!!


----------



## Hermeshomme

csetcos said:


> Like any SOs- it will be a mystery as to how long and when it is completed. It depends on the skins and colors available and what the craftspeople feel like making. There is no rhyme or reason. Some people are lucky and get their bags after 9 months and others can wait years. Some bags also never materialize!
> 
> What are the specs of your SO?
> 
> Good luck to you and can’t wait to see your reveal when it arrives!!



Yes it seems to be quite the mystery! It is a 38 cm epsom bi-color. Gold for the body and black for the straps and handle, with gold hardware and stitching throughout.


----------



## klynneann

Txoceangirl said:


> After a 14 month wait, I got the call!  It was Jan 9th. I posted that excitement here. We all know that placing an SO doesn’t guarantee that it will get accepted or made. Needless to say I was thrilled. I confirmed with my SA that it arrived as ordered. We setup an appointment for me and my Hermes partner in crime, @csetcos , to visit our SA and add her to my H family.  Woo Hoo!
> 
> Fast forward to Jan 22. I get a strange email from SA saying we have to postpone my pickup and they store may not be open until later in the week or next week. No explanation given. Typical H secrecy. Right?
> 
> 2 days later, I find out via Text from a friend that H San Diego was robbed!!!! My heart flipped inside out. Did they get my SO???  Why didn’t my SA say. On and on and on my mind ran away with it. I hoped that my dear Kelly stayed quiet and hid behind other desirable bags or behind a bag of trash. Can you image what she must have heard or seen? She must have been terrified.
> 
> It wasn’t until last Friday that i found out her fate. Luckily, she was safely locked away and the robbers weren’t able to get in. She survived  the heist!  She is one lucky SO!!!!
> 
> Introducing the luckiest SO ....My new beauty K28 bleu nuit Togo with bleu electrique interior and top stitch. Brushed PHW.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. Here’s the link of the heist ....they made away with $500k worth of goods.  https://timesofsandiego.com/crime/2...ook-2-minutes-at-fashion-valley-hermes-paris/


Gorgeous!  That contrast stitching is everything!  And what a story!


----------



## klynneann

Hermeshomme said:


> Yes it seems to be quite the mystery! It is a 38 cm epsom bi-color. Gold for the body and black for the straps and handle, with gold hardware and stitching throughout.


This sounds amazing!


----------



## klynneann

PIPET83 said:


> Finally received the call. My B40 so arrived.. after 14 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3950776
> View attachment 3950777
> View attachment 3950778
> View attachment 3950779


Wow, beautiful color combo!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Hi Ladies, I bought a bag from FSH yesterday and this morning I just noticed the horseshoe stamp on it! Can anyone with tell me what’s special about this other than that it’s not a colour that’s in season? The interior is in GM chèvre, tonal stitching, PHW.


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I bought a bag from FSH yesterday and this morning I just noticed the horseshoe stamp on it! Can anyone with tell me what’s special about this other than that it’s not a colour that’s in season? The interior is in GM chèvre, tonal stitching, PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960879
> View attachment 3960880


How's cute! It might be an FSH store SO. Or someone placed it and declined.


----------



## Sparkledolll

periogirl28 said:


> How's cute! It might be an FSH store SO. Or someone placed it and declined.



I think it’s a store SO because my SA said it came in a delivery that morning along with Blue Sapphire which isn’t this seasons colour.  I just wondered if it’s any different from a non horseshoe K28 Gris M in any way lol...


----------



## Monique1004

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I bought a bag from FSH yesterday and this morning I just noticed the horseshoe stamp on it! Can anyone with tell me what’s special about this other than that it’s not a colour that’s in season? The interior is in GM chèvre, tonal stitching, PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960879
> View attachment 3960880



Only SO Kelly come in Chevre leather. Hmm... looking at it again, it doesn’t look like Chevre. It looks like Togo to me. Sorry, I didn’t see the interior part.  I think some people just want a plain simple SO and just get the color they want.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> I think it’s a store SO because my SA said it came in a delivery that morning along with Blue Sapphire which isn’t this seasons colour.  I just wondered if it’s any different from a non horseshoe K28 Gris M in any way lol...


It's still a special bag, for your special day. From Hermes no less!


----------



## Fab41

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I bought a bag from FSH yesterday and this morning I just noticed the horseshoe stamp on it! Can anyone with tell me what’s special about this other than that it’s not a colour that’s in season? The interior is in GM chèvre, tonal stitching, PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960879
> View attachment 3960880


I got HSS anemone ghw tonal stitching ( same color inside n out)  K32 from FSH last October.. Ladies here said also probably store SO.. congrats on ur special bag!


----------



## tonkamama

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I bought a bag from FSH yesterday and this morning I just noticed the horseshoe stamp on it! Can anyone with tell me what’s special about this other than that it’s not a colour that’s in season? The interior is in GM chèvre, tonal stitching, PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960879
> View attachment 3960880


Congrats dear... I love the way she is , so elegant!  I think it’s a store SO as they want to make it simple or has no idea what to pick therefore going basic is the best way.


----------



## csetcos

tonkamama said:


> Congrats dear... I love the way she is , so elegant!  I think it’s a store SO as they want to make it simple or has no idea what to pick therefore going basic is the best way.



This! Stores will sometimes reserve SO slots to make bags appealing to their client base.


----------



## MSO13

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I bought a bag from FSH yesterday and this morning I just noticed the horseshoe stamp on it! Can anyone with tell me what’s special about this other than that it’s not a colour that’s in season? The interior is in GM chèvre, tonal stitching, PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960879
> View attachment 3960880



it's possible that it was not available as a regular Podium order in that size or combo. I have an all black swift B30 with a horseshoe because it's just not normally available in that size/leather. 

Enjoy, it looks gorgeous with the palladium.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I bought a bag from FSH yesterday and this morning I just noticed the horseshoe stamp on it! Can anyone with tell me what’s special about this other than that it’s not a colour that’s in season? The interior is in GM chèvre, tonal stitching, PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960879
> View attachment 3960880


Beautiful Kelly SO! Congratulations and enjoy your amazing Kelly! Love the neutral color!!


----------



## Shiva2009

Congratulations to all of you guys who have received their SO! All of my friends in my store already received their SO from April 2017! No sign of my B 30 chevre yet☹️ - last two SO only took 5 months....


----------



## Txoceangirl

Natalie j said:


> Hi Ladies, I bought a bag from FSH yesterday and this morning I just noticed the horseshoe stamp on it! Can anyone with tell me what’s special about this other than that it’s not a colour that’s in season? The interior is in GM chèvre, tonal stitching, PHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3960879
> View attachment 3960880


She’s so pretty!  Congratulations!


----------



## petpringles

Finally picked up Mrs. PP’s SO today... placed the order early May 2017 arrived Jan 2018, not that long of a wait!  Didn’t have a chance to pick up earlier as we were in Asia.  Mrs. PP is just over the moon once more!  Specs: 35 cm, Togo leather in Anemone with Gris Mouette Handles, steak, piping and interior, brushed gold HW... she’s a beauty!  We’re so lucky to have a great local H with great staff!  Thanks for letting us share!
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
 Carefully selected color...


----------



## westcoastgal

petpringles said:


> Finally picked up Mrs. PP’s SO today... placed the order early May 2017 arrived Jan 2018, not that long of a wait!  Didn’t have a chance to pick up earlier as we were in Asia.  Mrs. PP is just over the moon once more!  Specs: 35 cm, Togo leather in Anemone with Gris Mouette Handles, steak, piping and interior, brushed gold HW... she’s a beauty!  We’re so lucky to have a great local H with great staff!  Thanks for letting us share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963644
> View attachment 3963645
> View attachment 3963647
> View attachment 3963649
> View attachment 3963650
> View attachment 3963651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carefully selected color...


This is a fantastic bag! Congratulations and thanks for all the pics. Well-designed! SOs can be tricky and you got this one right.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Monique1004 said:


> Only SO Kelly come in Chevre leather. Hmm... looking at it again, it doesn’t look like Chevre. It looks like Togo to me. Sorry, I didn’t see the interior part.  I think some people just want a plain simple SO and just get the color they want.



All B/K bag interiors are chevre leather.


----------



## Notorious Pink

petpringles said:


> Finally picked up Mrs. PP’s SO today... placed the order early May 2017 arrived Jan 2018, not that long of a wait!  Didn’t have a chance to pick up earlier as we were in Asia.  Mrs. PP is just over the moon once more!  Specs: 35 cm, Togo leather in Anemone with Gris Mouette Handles, steak, piping and interior, brushed gold HW... she’s a beauty!  We’re so lucky to have a great local H with great staff!  Thanks for letting us share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963644
> View attachment 3963645
> View attachment 3963647
> View attachment 3963649
> View attachment 3963650
> View attachment 3963651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carefully selected color...



Such a gorgeous bag!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## cavluv

petpringles said:


> Finally picked up Mrs. PP’s SO today... placed the order early May 2017 arrived Jan 2018, not that long of a wait!  Didn’t have a chance to pick up earlier as we were in Asia.  Mrs. PP is just over the moon once more!  Specs: 35 cm, Togo leather in Anemone with Gris Mouette Handles, steak, piping and interior, brushed gold HW... she’s a beauty!  We’re so lucky to have a great local H with great staff!  Thanks for letting us share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963644
> View attachment 3963645
> View attachment 3963647
> View attachment 3963649
> View attachment 3963650
> View attachment 3963651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carefully selected color...



It’s lovely...many congratulations!!! Hopefully she has matching CDC ready to go!!


----------



## tnw

petpringles said:


> Finally picked up Mrs. PP’s SO today... placed the order early May 2017 arrived Jan 2018, not that long of a wait!  Didn’t have a chance to pick up earlier as we were in Asia.  Mrs. PP is just over the moon once more!  Specs: 35 cm, Togo leather in Anemone with Gris Mouette Handles, steak, piping and interior, brushed gold HW... she’s a beauty!  We’re so lucky to have a great local H with great staff!  Thanks for letting us share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963644
> View attachment 3963645
> View attachment 3963647
> View attachment 3963649
> View attachment 3963650
> View attachment 3963651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carefully selected color...



Congratulations to Mrs. PP once again, another beautiful bag. I remember when you both started the H journey! I too placed an SO last May and just received a call that it has arrived. I can’t wait to pick it up next week.


----------



## petpringles

BBC said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!!! Congratulations!!!


Thank you!  Mrs. PP’s just so happy!  Happy wife... happy life!  Of course premarital lobotomy always caters to her desires!  Lol!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## petpringles

westcoastgal said:


> This is a fantastic bag! Congratulations and thanks for all the pics. Well-designed! SOs can be tricky and you got this one right.


You are so right!  It can be very tricky!  There seems to be a stab in the dark component to it!  We are pleased to say the least- thank goodness!  Thanks for sharing our joy!


----------



## petpringles

cavluv said:


> It’s lovely...many congratulations!!! Hopefully she has matching CDC ready to go!!


Yes!  Her Amerhyst gator CDC has been waiting for this SO!  Boy... you think like Mrs. PP!  Thanks for sharing our excitement!


----------



## petpringles

tnw said:


> Congratulations to Mrs. PP once again, another beautiful bag. I remember when you both started the H journey! I too placed an SO last May and just received a call that it has arrived. I can’t wait to pick it up next week.


tnw...you know Mrs. PP and I are grateful for your help as you were there when we initially started in the procurement of her very first Birkin!  Without this forum, this husband would not know where to even start!  We think she has a good array of colors now thank to you and this forum!  Thank you for “taking me in and guiding me!” I know Mrs  PP appreciates it too!  Can’t wait to see your SO!!!


----------



## petpringles

petpringles said:


> Yes!  Her Amerhyst gator CDC has been waiting for this SO!  Boy... you think like Mrs. PP!  Thanks for sharing our excitement!


----------



## ayc

petpringles said:


> Finally picked up Mrs. PP’s SO today... placed the order early May 2017 arrived Jan 2018, not that long of a wait!  Didn’t have a chance to pick up earlier as we were in Asia.  Mrs. PP is just over the moon once more!  Specs: 35 cm, Togo leather in Anemone with Gris Mouette Handles, steak, piping and interior, brushed gold HW... she’s a beauty!  We’re so lucky to have a great local H with great staff!  Thanks for letting us share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963644
> View attachment 3963645
> View attachment 3963647
> View attachment 3963649
> View attachment 3963650
> View attachment 3963651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carefully selected color...




gorgeous!! congrats!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3963782


Wow!!! Super congrats and the cdc is amazzzzzing too!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

Shiva2009 said:


> Congratulations to all of you guys who have received their SO! All of my friends in my store already received their SO from April 2017! No sign of my B 30 chevre yet☹️ - last two SO only took 5 months....


Hope it comes to you speedily.


----------



## Txoceangirl

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3963782


Divine!  Congratulations on a beautiful SO and short wait time!!!


----------



## petpringles

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow!!! Super congrats and the cdc is amazzzzzing too!!!


Thank you... you’re the inspiration!!  We Love your IG!!


----------



## petpringles

Txoceangirl said:


> Divine!  Congratulations on a beautiful SO and short wait time!!!


It was rather short and caught me off guard!!  But Mrs.PP is happy so we’re good! Thanks!


----------



## petpringles

westcoastgal said:


> Hope it comes to you speedily.


For sure!  So... the SA told us today that SO is not offered to all, we were thankful but we wondered why they invited us to placed a(n) SO!  World of H is hard to understand sometimes!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

petpringles said:


> Finally picked up Mrs. PP’s SO today... placed the order early May 2017 arrived Jan 2018, not that long of a wait!  Didn’t have a chance to pick up earlier as we were in Asia.  Mrs. PP is just over the moon once more!  Specs: 35 cm, Togo leather in Anemone with Gris Mouette Handles, steak, piping and interior, brushed gold HW... she’s a beauty!  We’re so lucky to have a great local H with great staff!  Thanks for letting us share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963644
> View attachment 3963645
> View attachment 3963647
> View attachment 3963649
> View attachment 3963650
> View attachment 3963651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carefully selected color...


Congratulations on that unique beauty!  It was well worth the wait.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Anemone with gold is absolutely gorgeous! Gris Mouette is an amazingly beautiful color too 

I am curious how you're gonna style your handbag with your outfits. Could you please post some modelling pics? It would be much appreciated!


----------



## petpringles

Madam Bijoux said:


> Congratulations on that unique beauty!  It was well worth the wait.


Yes G!... Mrs. PP's so fascinated by it!


----------



## petpringles

MaryAndDogs said:


> Anemone with gold is absolutely gorgeous! Gris Mouette is an amazingly beautiful color too
> 
> I am curious how you're gonna style your handbag with your outfits. Could you please post some modelling pics? It would be much appreciated!


Hahahaha... that remains to be seen!  Mrs. PP's just loving it for its uniqueness but good question and we shall see!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Manon07

Just wondering SO’s from Paris, when the bag is ready is it an email directly from your SA or a designated Hermes dept? I visited in December and inquired w/ my SA if it was ready and she looked at her handheld system and it stated “waiting for delivery”. She said she thinks by February it will be ready. Also stated there was a new department that was tasked to i form clients when their SO’s are ready for pick up. I’m just afraid that the email will go to my spam acct. Any information would be great.


----------



## periogirl28

Manon07 said:


> Just wondering SO’s from Paris, when the bag is ready is it an email directly from your SA or a designated Hermes dept? I visited in December and inquired w/ my SA if it was ready and she looked at her handheld system and it stated “waiting for delivery”. She said she thinks by February it will be ready. Also stated there was a new department that was tasked to i form clients when their SO’s are ready for pick up. I’m just afraid that the email will go to my spam acct. Any information would be great.


You get it from another department and not from your SA's email address.


----------



## audreylita

petpringles said:


> View attachment 3963782


Great combo.  Congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Manon07 said:


> Just wondering SO’s from Paris, when the bag is ready is it an email directly from your SA or a designated Hermes dept? I visited in December and inquired w/ my SA if it was ready and she looked at her handheld system and it stated “waiting for delivery”. She said she thinks by February it will be ready. Also stated there was a new department that was tasked to i form clients when their SO’s are ready for pick up. I’m just afraid that the email will go to my spam acct. Any information would be great.



I get an email from my SA but there is also apparently an a la carte order department that will reach out. As of yet5 they haven't told me about my SO, but my SA has, so who knows?


----------



## periogirl28

Manon07 said:


> Just wondering SO’s from Paris, when the bag is ready is it an email directly from your SA or a designated Hermes dept? I visited in December and inquired w/ my SA if it was ready and she looked at her handheld system and it stated “waiting for delivery”. She said she thinks by February it will be ready. Also stated there was a new department that was tasked to i form clients when their SO’s are ready for pick up. I’m just afraid that the email will go to my spam acct. Any information would be great.


Oh may I clarify if your order was placed at FSH or another boutique?


----------



## Manon07

periogirl28 said:


> Oh may I clarify if your order was placed at FSH or another boutique?



My order was placed at Sevres


----------



## periogirl28

Manon07 said:


> My order was placed at Sevres


Ah I see! I am answering based only on my experience at FSH.


----------



## Notorious Pink

All I got was a phone call.


----------



## Manon07

periogirl28 said:


> Ah I see! I am answering based only on my experience at FSH.



Since its in Paris, I’m thinking delivery time is about the same...i hope.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Manon07 said:


> Just wondering SO’s from Paris, when the bag is ready is it an email directly from your SA or a designated Hermes dept? I visited in December and inquired w/ my SA if it was ready and she looked at her handheld system and it stated “waiting for delivery”. She said she thinks by February it will be ready. Also stated there was a new department that was tasked to i form clients when their SO’s are ready for pick up. I’m just afraid that the email will go to my spam acct. Any information would be great.



I got my email from my SA’s email address


----------



## periogirl28

Pinayfrench said:


> I got my email from my SA’s email address


Did you place your SO at FSH, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pinayfrench

periogirl28 said:


> Did you place your SO at FSH, if you don't mind me asking?



No. It’s from another store


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Wondering if there are people waiting on their SO’s from last April? Seems a lot got their SO’s in my store by now but no news on mine. It’s a K28 black chevre, etoupe interior and stitches. Is it really the chevre that causes us to wait? My other SO I got in around 7 months.


----------



## replayii

Sarah_sarah said:


> Wondering if there are people waiting on their SO’s from last April? Seems a lot got their SO’s in my store by now but no news on mine. It’s a K28 black chevre, etoupe interior and stitches. Is it really the chevre that causes us to wait? My other SO I got in around 7 months.



Kelly sellier in chèvre is known to take longer than usual. There are people here, including myself, have been waiting for more than 1.5 to 2 years (


----------



## Notorious Pink

replayii said:


> Kelly sellier in chèvre is known to take longer than usual. There are people here, including myself, have been waiting for more than 1.5 to 2 years (



It seems to be just with this combo. This is why when I SO my Kelly sellier (hopefully in the next few months) it's gonna have to be togo.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> It seems to be just with this combo. This is why when I SO my Kelly sellier (hopefully in the next few months) it's gonna have to be togo.


I hope it's not this way any more but my Togo sellier took 24 months


----------



## GNIPPOHS

replayii said:


> Kelly sellier in chèvre is known to take longer than usual. There are people here, including myself, have been waiting for more than 1.5 to 2 years (





BBC said:


> It seems to be just with this combo. This is why when I SO my Kelly sellier (hopefully in the next few months) it's gonna have to be togo.





QuelleFromage said:


> I hope it's not this way any more but my Togo sellier took 24 months



My SM says they have noticed all sellier kellys take longer than birkins. My friend and i are still waiting for our sellier kellys placed in april 16 . Mine is togo and hers is epsom, both size 25.


----------



## replayii

GNIPPOHS said:


> My SM says they have noticed all sellier kellys take longer than birkins. My friend and i are still waiting for our sellier kellys placed in april 16 . Mine is togo and hers is epsom, both size 25.



Oh no, I was going to order kelly sellier in Epsom in the next round.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

replayii said:


> Oh no, I was going to order kelly sellier in Epsom in the next round.



Dont let it stop you! Some here seem to have received their kellys much faster. The kelly is well worth the wait anyway


----------



## runner1234

Sarah_sarah said:


> Wondering if there are people waiting on their SO’s from last April? Seems a lot got their SO’s in my store by now but no news on mine. It’s a K28 black chevre, etoupe interior and stitches. Is it really the chevre that causes us to wait? My other SO I got in around 7 months.



Could it be the Chèvre? My birkin 30 in Chèvre took a full year. Of course it’s my only point of reference ATM (my second SO - Epsom B30 -was only placed in Nov). Has anyone noticed if Chèvre takes longer compared to other leathers in birkins too?


----------



## Fab41

Sarah_sarah said:


> Wondering if there are people waiting on their SO’s from last April? Seems a lot got their SO’s in my store by now but no news on mine. It’s a K28 black chevre, etoupe interior and stitches. Is it really the chevre that causes us to wait? My other SO I got in around 7 months.


Still waiting on my SO placed april ‘17 but was told ETA on it was spring 2018 anyway.. (my SO is b30 epsom).. i know chevre leather and kelly sellier mentioned as possible prolonging factors, but could country or specific store also be a factor..??? We can all just guess..


----------



## Notorious Pink

runner1234 said:


> Could it be the Chèvre? My birkin 30 in Chèvre took a full year. Of course it’s my only point of reference ATM (my second SO - Epsom B30 -was only placed in Nov). Has anyone noticed if Chèvre takes longer compared to other leathers in birkins too?



No - my SO chevre B25 placed May 2017 arrived January 2018.

I guess if they're all taking long I may as well order the K in chevre.


----------



## Shiva2009

I just received my B30 chèvre placed April 2017- other 2 SO both chèvre birkin was revived 4 and 8 months - I do believe Kelly Sellier take longer time regardless of leather type- my SA said only a few craftsmans can work on sellier style ( harder to make )


----------



## Gina123

Finally, I have my SO. I love my bag!!! 
Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gina123 said:


> Finally, I have my SO. I love my bag!!!
> Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 3979469



Beautiful!!!! Details, please? Congratulations!!!


----------



## floflo

Sarah_sarah said:


> Wondering if there are people waiting on their SO’s from last April? Seems a lot got their SO’s in my store by now but no news on mine. It’s a K28 black chevre, etoupe interior and stitches. Is it really the chevre that causes us to wait? My other SO I got in around 7 months.



Still waiting for mine placed Oct 2016... K28 chèvre sellier.  Fingers crossed but I’m telling myself to be patient and to expect 2+ years..? [emoji17]


----------



## MARTY1975

Ordered 2 sellier I got one (28) after 6 months and the other (25) still waiting after 14 months.... My croc supposed to arrive in 2 years was at store afte 10 months!  My S.A. told me there is no production logic. She also told me that new politic of Paris is to fulfill special orders (not exotic) within a year, but it is not always possible. But in the end this is the beauty of Hermès, your dream bag arrive when you least expect it!


----------



## jpezmom

Hi everyone!  I received my first SO (placed in April 2017) on Valentine's Day.  B30 in Raisin chèvre, Etoupe piping and interior, with brushed gold HW.  I was a little apprehensive about the contrast piping but am so glad it's subtle - I'm very happy with the result.  The chèvre is so shiny and surprisingly light!  Thanks for all the advice on this thread - it was all so helpful!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

replayii said:


> Kelly sellier in chèvre is known to take longer than usual. There are people here, including myself, have been waiting for more than 1.5 to 2 years (



Oh boy [emoji85]. Is it true that between the arrival of two SO’s there needs to be 6 months of a difference? Because my other SO I was told would come August/September. 
I hope the wait way worth it. Thanks so much for replying.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

BBC said:


> It seems to be just with this combo. This is why when I SO my Kelly sellier (hopefully in the next few months) it's gonna have to be togo.



But chevre is so so special. I also did hear Kelly sellier takes longer. But maybe the togo will be quicker.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Does anyone think maybe it’s chevre that takes longer? I placed in November a SO for b25 in RC chèvre. One SM said it’s the chevre, another is saying K’s are taking longer esp. sellier which I can understand. I’m just worried the two bags come real close in time and H says I can’t take the second because of quota issues. ‍♀️


----------



## sparklyprincess

Sarah_sarah said:


> Does anyone think maybe it’s chevre that takes longer? I placed in November a SO for b25 in RC chèvre. One SM said it’s the chevre, another is saying K’s are taking longer esp. sellier which I can understand. I’m just worried the two bags come real close in time and H says I can’t take the second because of quota issues. ‍♀️



My recent sellier epsom Kelly SO took much longer than a chevre Birkin SO I had two years ago.


----------



## PIPET83

Hello.. thank you for letting me share..

Ordered May 17, arrived yesterday. b40, sauge and raisin. Brushed palladium. Togo leather. 

Thank you.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

jpezmom said:


> Hi everyone!  I received my first SO (placed in April 2017) on Valentine's Day.  B30 in Raisin chèvre, Etoupe piping and interior, with brushed gold HW.  I was a little apprehensive about the contrast piping but am so glad it's subtle - I'm very happy with the result.  The chèvre is so shiny and surprisingly light!  Thanks for all the advice on this thread - it was all so helpful!!


What a fabulous combination.  Raisin in Chevre is so wonderful on its own but the addition of the Etoupe piping and interior with GWH makes it truly beautiful and so wearable.  If I was ever offered a SO I would love a combination like this that is obviously special but also could be used everyday.


----------



## PIPET83

Hello.. thank you for letting me share..

Ordered May 17, arrived yesterday. b40, sauge and raisin. Brushed palladium. Togo leather. 

Thank you.


----------



## PIPET83

White 9 months
Yellow, 8 months 
Bambúes, 6 months
Orange, 7 months 
Craie, 7 months
Suage, 9 months

[emoji120][emoji120]


----------



## lulilu

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3980390
> 
> 
> White 9 months
> Yellow, 8 months
> Bambúes, 6 months
> Orange, 7 months
> Craie, 7 months
> Suage, 9 months
> 
> [emoji120][emoji120]



Wow, what an awesome collection of SOs!  I love suage and purple together -- I have a suage evelyne and prunoir evelyne, and love them hanging next to each other.


----------



## Giuliana

First SO took 14 months
Second has taken 16 months and still waiting
Both retourne Kellys


----------



## Sarah_sarah

sparklyprincess said:


> My recent sellier epsom Kelly SO took much longer than a chevre Birkin SO I had two years ago.



Oh wow. I guess I may receive the B SO quicker than than the K SO sellier.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3980366
> View attachment 3980367
> View attachment 3980369
> 
> 
> Hello.. thank you for letting me share..
> 
> Ordered May 17, arrived yesterday. b40, sauge and raisin. Brushed palladium. Togo leather.
> 
> Thank you.



Major congrats. Such a beauty you have. Love sauge and raisin, great combo. [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## jpezmom

Thank you, ODEDIHAIMS!  I didn't know if I made the right choices for the SO and was fortunate to have an amazing SA who knows me well.  You are absolutely correct - the Raisin is so versatile.  I will be taking her out in both casual and semi-dressier occasions.  I am so happy with my new B.  My husband asked if this was my ultimate bag and if I was done wanting more.  Umm....no!  I want more H now!!


----------



## jpezmom

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3980366
> View attachment 3980367
> View attachment 3980369
> 
> 
> Hello.. thank you for letting me share..
> 
> Ordered May 17, arrived yesterday. b40, sauge and raisin. Brushed palladium. Togo leather.
> 
> Thank you.


Love Raisin!  We are almost bag twins -- my B30 is Raisin exterior/etoupe interior.  You have an amazing collection of bags - thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sarah_sarah said:


> Does anyone think maybe it’s chevre that takes longer? I placed in November a SO for b25 in RC chèvre. One SM said it’s the chevre, another is saying K’s are taking longer esp. sellier which I can understand. I’m just worried the two bags come real close in time and H says I can’t take the second because of quota issues. ‍♀️



Um, I really just answered this a few posts above yours....[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️[emoji651]️

Reposting:


BBC said:


> No - my SO chevre B25 placed May 2017 arrived January 2018.
> 
> I guess if they're all taking long I may as well order the K in chevre.



And right after my post @Shiva2009 also answered this question.



Shiva2009 said:


> I just received my B30 chèvre placed April 2017- other 2 SO both chèvre birkin was revived 4 and 8 months - I do believe Kelly Sellier take longer time regardless of leather type- my SA said only a few craftsmans can work on sellier style ( harder to make )


----------



## werner

Sarah_sarah said:


> Does anyone think maybe it’s chevre that takes longer? I placed in November a SO for b25 in RC chèvre. One SM said it’s the chevre, another is saying K’s are taking longer esp. sellier which I can understand. I’m just worried the two bags come real close in time and H says I can’t take the second because of quota issues. ‍♀️


I've had two SOs come within the "quota" period and it had no effect, since they were ordered at different times. They're not going to deny a sale to a valued customer.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

werner said:


> I've had two SOs come within the "quota" period and it had no effect, since they were ordered at different times. They're not going to deny a sale to a valued customer.



Thanks so much werner. I was hoping I didn’t have to choose between the two as the rules have been changing in my two stores. [emoji4] on to waiting patiently [emoji85]or not so much.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Shiva2009 said:


> I just received my B30 chèvre placed April 2017- other 2 SO both chèvre birkin was revived 4 and 8 months - I do believe Kelly Sellier take longer time regardless of leather type- my SA said only a few craftsmans can work on sellier style ( harder to make )



Oh wow. I hope I’m just as lucky as you. If I get my SO B in chevre I would be a lucky girl. Dreaming of a chevre bag for many years now.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My first SO B took around 8 months or so. Still waiting on second SO K sellier placed April 2017. And third was placed November 2017.


----------



## Gina123

petpringles said:


> Finally picked up Mrs. PP’s SO today... placed the order early May 2017 arrived Jan 2018, not that long of a wait!  Didn’t have a chance to pick up earlier as we were in Asia.  Mrs. PP is just over the moon once more!  Specs: 35 cm, Togo leather in Anemone with Gris Mouette Handles, steak, piping and interior, brushed gold HW... she’s a beauty!  We’re so lucky to have a great local H with great staff!  Thanks for letting us share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963644
> View attachment 3963645
> View attachment 3963647
> View attachment 3963649
> View attachment 3963650
> View attachment 3963651
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carefully selected color...



Many congrats![emoji898] 
Lovely collection of H ❣️


----------



## Gina123

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3980390
> 
> 
> White 9 months
> Yellow, 8 months
> Bambúes, 6 months
> Orange, 7 months
> Craie, 7 months
> Suage, 9 months
> 
> [emoji120][emoji120]



Love your collection of SO!


----------



## txrosegirl

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3980390
> 
> 
> White 9 months
> Yellow, 8 months
> Bambúes, 6 months
> Orange, 7 months
> Craie, 7 months
> Suage, 9 months
> 
> [emoji120][emoji120]


goals!!!  lovely collection!


----------



## honhon

anyone received chèvre leather order from spring 2017 batch?


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

honhon said:


> anyone received chèvre leather order from spring 2017 batch?



Yes.  Unfortunately it did not come in as ordered, but it did arrive.


----------



## luxi_max

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Yes.  Unfortunately it did not come in as ordered, but it did arrive.



Sorry that it came out different than what you ordered.  Would you mind sharing which color did you order? My etoupe cherve ordered in Oct 2016 is still MIA


----------



## thaenchanting

8 months! Constance mini in Craie epsom with Rose Jaipur inside.


----------



## noegirl

thaenchanting said:


> 8 months! Constance mini in Craie epsom with Rose Jaipur inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981984
> View attachment 3981985


Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!


----------



## okiern1981

Would anyone give me an idea when the next round should start?  I know they recently came back from podium.  I’m asking for a friend...yes a friend...
([emoji27])


----------



## BirkinLover77

thaenchanting said:


> 8 months! Constance mini in Craie epsom with Rose Jaipur inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981984
> View attachment 3981985


Congratulations! Beautiful Constance and love the pop of color!


----------



## runner1234

Sarah_sarah said:


> Does anyone think maybe it’s chevre that takes longer? I placed in November a SO for b25 in RC chèvre. One SM said it’s the chevre, another is saying K’s are taking longer esp. sellier which I can understand. I’m just worried the two bags come real close in time and H says I can’t take the second because of quota issues. ‍♀️



My SA said if this happened, they would hold the second quota bag until I was eligible for another bag. At least at my boutique, they would never deny a customer their SO, they just might have to wait a little longer


----------



## runner1234

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3980366
> View attachment 3980367
> View attachment 3980369
> 
> 
> Hello.. thank you for letting me share..
> 
> Ordered May 17, arrived yesterday. b40, sauge and raisin. Brushed palladium. Togo leather.
> 
> Thank you.


Stunning!!!


----------



## runner1234

jpezmom said:


> Hi everyone!  I received my first SO (placed in April 2017) on Valentine's Day.  B30 in Raisin chèvre, Etoupe piping and interior, with brushed gold HW.  I was a little apprehensive about the contrast piping but am so glad it's subtle - I'm very happy with the result.  The chèvre is so shiny and surprisingly light!  Thanks for all the advice on this thread - it was all so helpful!!


So drool worthy!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

runner1234 said:


> My SA said if this happened, they would hold the second quota bag until I was eligible for another bag. At least at my boutique, they would never deny a customer their SO, they just might have to wait a little longer



Thanks for the reply runner1234. [emoji4] I emailed to ask one of the SA’s as I really don’t want to end up purchasing different and many items only to end up having a SO problem.


----------



## rachi_fan

jpezmom said:


> Hi everyone!  I received my first SO (placed in April 2017) on Valentine's Day.  B30 in Raisin chèvre, Etoupe piping and interior, with brushed gold HW.  I was a little apprehensive about the contrast piping but am so glad it's subtle - I'm very happy with the result.  The chèvre is so shiny and surprisingly light!  Thanks for all the advice on this thread - it was all so helpful!!



Stunning bag ! I just placed my SO yesterday Mine is similar to yours except the interior is rose pourpre and only reversed contrast stitching ! 


How do you like the bag so far?? 
Big congrats [emoji322]


----------



## honhon

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Yes.  Unfortunately it did not come in as ordered, but it did arrive.


what happened? i am sorry to hear that....


----------



## Pinayfrench

rachi_fan said:


> Stunning bag ! I just placed my SO yesterday Mine is similar to yours except the interior is rose pourpre and only reversed contrast stitching !
> View attachment 3983094
> 
> How do you like the bag so far??
> Big congrats [emoji322]


So the SO for FW 2018 started already? Do you have the colors they are offering?


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

honhon said:


> what happened? i am sorry to hear that....



Thanks *honhon*!  Without getting into specifics, it did not come in with the right specs (think wrong hardware, wrong interior color, that type of thing.)

Not the first time this has happened.  In one case the "off" spec was something I could live with, in the others not, so I passed.  Obviously not the optimal outcome after waiting, but after the initial disappointment, not something to be upset over.

Fingers crossed for you your chèvre comes in soon!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pinayfrench said:


> So the SO for FW 2018 started already? Do you have the colors they are offering?


 Wouldn't it be the same colors as for AW 2017?

I'd like to put my order in soon.....hoping hoping for an offer.....


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Wouldn't it be the same colors as for AW 2017?
> 
> I'd like to put my order in soon.....hoping hoping for an offer.....



There should be Fall colors offered for 2018 that are different than what was offered last year 
For instance Ink Blue and Magnolia are new


----------



## kathydep

TankerToad said:


> There should be Fall colors offered for 2018 that are different than what was offered last year
> For instance Ink Blue and Magnolia are new


Those 2 will be a good combo!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 3980390
> 
> 
> White 9 months
> Yellow, 8 months
> Bambúes, 6 months
> Orange, 7 months
> Craie, 7 months
> Suage, 9 months
> 
> [emoji120][emoji120]



What a fab SO collection!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

thaenchanting said:


> 8 months! Constance mini in Craie epsom with Rose Jaipur inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981984
> View attachment 3981985



Congrats! Craie is such an elegant neutral


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Thanks *honhon*!  Without getting into specifics, it did not come in with the right specs (think wrong hardware, wrong interior color, that type of thing.)
> 
> Not the first time this has happened.  In one case the "off" spec was something I could live with, in the others not, so I passed.  Obviously not the optimal outcome after waiting, but after the initial disappointment, not something to be upset over.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you your chèvre comes in soon!



Sorry to hear that. Hope your store makes it up to you with another SO.


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

GNIPPOHS said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hope your store makes it up to you with another SO.



Thanks for your kind words, *GNIPPOHS*!


----------



## Keekeee

TankerToad said:


> There should be Fall colors offered for 2018 that are different than what was offered last year
> For instance Ink Blue and Magnolia are new



My SA just sent my the colors for this SO, exactly the same like FW 17, no Magnolia.. sigh..


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> There should be Fall colors offered for 2018 that are different than what was offered last year
> For instance Ink Blue and Magnolia are new



Ink blue has been ordered for me but am hoping to SO a gray or true red (or gray WITH red! )


----------



## TankerToad

Keekeee said:


> My SA just sent my the colors for this SO, exactly the same like FW 17, no Magnolia.. sigh..



Wow
That’s disappointing 
I have a PO in for Magnolia
For me the whole SO process is just too nerve racking


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rachi_fan

Keekeee said:


> My SA just sent my the colors for this SO, exactly the same like FW 17, no Magnolia.. sigh..



I know [emoji848] I was surprised how limited colour options are available for Mysore leather [emoji849]
When I placed my SO last April for my C24. ( Epsom ) I remembered I was like “ Oooooo[emoji7] I want them all!” 
But this time, when I went in to my store to pick up my online order, my SM grabbed me and went “ we need to talk ...“ I was like “what have I done? [emoji79]“  Anyway , long story short , turns out he just wants to remind me to choose my 2018 SO before April .

I think the whole decision process probably took us around 15 mins , plus I really want a Chèvre Birkin and my SM was like “ come on ... I’d get the options that’s only available through SO, and we could do other color/bag style for your next SO.........No?” Thats just say I am so impressionable ‍♀️ 

From memory I saw [emoji1315] someone correct me if I am wrong 

BE
Blue paon
Vertigo
RC
Rose Pourper
Raisin
Some kind of mustard yellow? 
Noir


----------



## replayii

rachi_fan said:


> I know [emoji848] I was surprised how limited colour options are available for Mysore leather [emoji849]
> When I placed my SO last April for my C24. ( Epsom ) I remembered I was like “ Oooooo[emoji7] I want them all!”
> But this time, when I went in to my store to pick up my online order, my SM grabbed me and went “ we need to talk ...“ I was like “what have I done? [emoji79]“  Anyway , long story short , turns out he just wants to remind me to choose my 2018 SO before April .
> 
> I think the whole decision process probably took us around 15 mins , plus I really want a Chèvre Birkin and my SM was like “ come on ... I’d get the options that’s only available through SO, and we could do other color/bag style for your next SO.........No?” Thats just say I am so impressionable ‍♀️
> 
> From memory I saw [emoji1315] someone correct me if I am wrong
> 
> BE
> Blue paon
> Vertigo
> RC
> Rose Pourper
> Raisin
> Some kind of mustard yellow?
> Noir



It seems like your SA just gave you the 2017 color selection, not sure if she just wants to put your order in as soon as it opens or she is making a late submission for the 2017 orders. I would be very surprised if colors like Mongolia is not available this time round.


----------



## little.bear

rachi_fan said:


> Stunning bag ! I just placed my SO yesterday Mine is similar to yours except the interior is rose pourpre and only reversed contrast stitching !
> View attachment 3983094
> 
> How do you like the bag so far??
> Big congrats [emoji322]



I’m still waiting to be offered another SO. I was granted one last year around May/June. And my SO hasn’t arrived yet. Not sure how it works in Australia but maybe I don’t get offered another SO till my SO bag arrives? Or I don’t get offered until I meet my shopping quota? 

Those in Australia, can you shed some light on this? Once you get offered an SO, do you always get offered in subsequent periods? Or it varies?


----------



## eternallove4bag

thaenchanting said:


> 8 months! Constance mini in Craie epsom with Rose Jaipur inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981984
> View attachment 3981985



She is a stunner! Many congrats [emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## audreylita

thaenchanting said:


> 8 months! Constance mini in Craie epsom with Rose Jaipur inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981984
> View attachment 3981985


She is a beauty!


----------



## MsHermesAU

little.bear said:


> I’m still waiting to be offered another SO. I was granted one last year around May/June. And my SO hasn’t arrived yet. Not sure how it works in Australia but maybe I don’t get offered another SO till my SO bag arrives? Or I don’t get offered until I meet my shopping quota?
> 
> Those in Australia, can you shed some light on this? Once you get offered an SO, do you always get offered in subsequent periods? Or it varies?



It really does depend... I had been told previously that you could only have one outstanding SO at a time but then discovered that wasn’t always necessarily the case


----------



## csetcos

little.bear said:


> I’m still waiting to be offered another SO. I was granted one last year around May/June. And my SO hasn’t arrived yet. Not sure how it works in Australia but maybe I don’t get offered another SO till my SO bag arrives? Or I don’t get offered until I meet my shopping quota?
> 
> Those in Australia, can you shed some light on this? Once you get offered an SO, do you always get offered in subsequent periods? Or it varies?



Depends on each boutique. Some don’t allow another to be placed until one comes in. My home boutique in the States only allows 2 outstanding SOs at a time.

Just like anything H- all the rules seem to be broken [emoji6]


----------



## little.bear

MsHermesAU said:


> It really does depend... I had been told previously that you could only have one outstanding SO at a time but then discovered that wasn’t always necessarily the case



Yeh I figured it might go either way depending on how VIP you are


----------



## Gnuj

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Congrats!


Congratulations on the beautiful Constance.  Love the pop of color!


----------



## kathydep

little.bear said:


> Yeh I figured it might go either way depending on how VIP you are


Yep and me being low on the VIP totem pole, I can only do 1 until the other arrives. Lol! I’ll take whatever I can get!


----------



## jpezmom

rachi_fan said:


> Stunning bag ! I just placed my SO yesterday Mine is similar to yours except the interior is rose pourpre and only reversed contrast stitching !
> View attachment 3983094
> 
> How do you like the bag so far??
> Big congrats [emoji322]


Oh wow - this is going to be a beautiful combination!  Can’t wait to see your bag - it will be stunning for sure.  I love my new Raisin B30 and will be using this as my go to weekend bag as much as possible.  It holds everything I need so is a perfect size for me.


----------



## Gina123

BBC said:


> Beautiful!!!! Details, please? Congratulations!!!



Thank you BBC!

Oops, sorry... I was too excited with my SO that I forgot to add details... [emoji5]

B30: Trench Togo with RJ and brushed HW. I kept it simple but in hind sight, I wished I had done a white contrasting stitching.

My SO took almost a year.


----------



## Keekeee

TankerToad said:


> Wow
> That’s disappointing
> I have a PO in for Magnolia
> For me the whole SO process is just too nerve racking



Tell me about it.. [emoji20]
Options for SO becomes more limited.. take Rose Azalea for example.. on SO, only offered in Epsom. While i know they make Rose Azalea in Swift (i’ve seen on a B and K25), Chevre (on slg) and evercolor (on C24) but only epsom offered in SO. Ugh..!


----------



## Keekeee

replayii said:


> It seems like your SA just gave you the 2017 color selection, not sure if she just wants to put your order in as soon as it opens or she is making a late submission for the 2017 orders. I would be very surprised if colors like Mongolia is not available this time round.



The list of colors are exactly the same like last SO. No Magnolia.. at least not in my part of the world. [emoji20]


----------



## replayii

Keekeee said:


> The list of colors are exactly the same like last SO. No Magnolia.. at least not in my part of the world. [emoji20]



Where are you located? I’m in the US and asked my SA today, she said the SO is not yet open for this round, they haven’t seen the color selections


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Keekeee

replayii said:


> Where are you located? I’m in the US and asked my SA today, she said the SO is not yet open for this round, they haven’t seen the color selections



Im in asia. The list hasnt been “officially” released yet. But my SM sent my SA the color list from her computer/iPad.. i only received the lists of colors and leathers. When i asked if rose gold hardware being offered for B and K this SO, my SA said she hasn’t received any infos regarding hardware from the SM, soon but not yet...

These are the pics my SA sent me

List of colors and leathers






And list of colors for the linings





Not the best pictures but you get the idea..

Hope that helps..


----------



## okiern1981

Keekeee said:


> Im in asia. The list hasnt been “officially” released yet. But my SM sent my SA the color list from her computer/iPad.. i only received the lists of colors and leathers. When i asked if rose gold hardware being offered for B and K this SO, my SA said she hasn’t received any infos regarding hardware from the SM, soon but not yet...
> 
> These are the pics my SA sent me
> 
> List of colors and leathers
> View attachment 3984570
> 
> View attachment 3984572
> View attachment 3984573
> 
> 
> And list of colors for the linings
> View attachment 3984574
> 
> View attachment 3984575
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures but you get the idea..
> 
> Hope that helps..



Thanks for this!  Now I know what I’d order if the H Gods deign to give me that chance!


----------



## Rhl2987

Fun to see the choices! Thank you! I have 2 outstanding so I doubt I’ll be able to place another, but I would really love to do a Kelly sellier 28 in Evercolor or Togo, Anemone or Gris Asphalte, with either rose gold hardware or permabrass. Wishful thinking


----------



## Jesscicika

Does anyone know if you could SO a mini Kelly ii?


----------



## Meta

Jesscicika said:


> Does anyone know if you could SO a mini Kelly ii?


Yes, that is an option but only single color.


----------



## Jesscicika

weN84 said:


> Yes, that is an option but only single color.


Thank you


----------



## bagalogist

Keekee,
Thank you for sharing the SO color options.
Sadly, Rouge vif Togo is not in the list......[emoji22]
Totally heart broken......


----------



## Keekeee

bagalogist said:


> Keekee,
> Thank you for sharing the SO color options.
> Sadly, Rouge vif Togo is not in the list......[emoji22]
> Totally heart broken......



Most welcome!
I was going to order B30 noir chevre and magnolia for the lining.. but Magnolia is not offered this SO... so sad.. i might just go with Azalea interior instead..
What combo do you have in mind? Maybe you can replace rouge vif with vermilion or casaque..


----------



## KH8

Oh how I wish I had studied this thread... as I thought I d never get offered one... but it just happened today.... I hope I made the right choice... and I think I missed out on a lot of options and terms ... may I ask about the leather of the lining? SA said for birkin it s usually Mysore on the inside so we were looking at colours offered in Mysore but I chose Rose azalee in the end, so what leather would it be? 
Many thanks!!!!!!! 

P.S. I think rose gold hardware is available as I was pointing 2 hardwares and asked what s the difference and SA said the one I was pointing was rose gold hardware ;p


----------



## westcoastgal

Keekeee said:


> Tell me about it.. [emoji20]
> Options for SO becomes more limited.. take Rose Azalea for example.. on SO, only offered in Epsom. While i know they make Rose Azalea in Swift (i’ve seen on a B and K25), Chevre (on slg) and evercolor (on C24) but only epsom offered in SO. Ugh..!


I wanted a SO in RA so badly but I just couldn’t do it in epsom. I was really disappointed there were not more leather options in RA.


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

KH8 said:


> Oh how I wish I had studied this thread... as I thought I d never get offered one... but it just happened today.... I hope I made the right choice... and I think I missed out on a lot of options and terms ... may I ask about the leather of the lining? SA said for birkin it s usually Mysore on the inside so we were looking at colours offered in Mysore but I chose Rose azalee in the end, so what leather would it be?
> Many thanks!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. I think rose gold hardware is available as I was pointing 2 hardwares and asked what s the difference and SA said the one I was pointing was rose gold hardware ;p



Congrats!  The list of lining colors is different from the list of colors available in mysore for the exterior.  It is also more extensive.  So perhaps go back and revisit your choices to make sure you are happy with what you've selected. Whatever leather you've selected for your exterior, the interior will be in mysore.


----------



## KH8

Mme. de la Paix said:


> Congrats!  The list of lining colors is different from the list of colors available in mysore for the exterior.  It is also more extensive.  So perhaps go back and revisit your choices to make sure you are happy with what you've selected. Whatever leather you've selected for your exterior, the interior will be in mysore.


Oh great!!! Thanks so much for the answer! I am 100% certain for the exterior colour, and I hope rose azalee is a good choice for the interior.... now the wait begins~~ ^^


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

KH8 said:


> Oh great!!! Thanks so much for the answer! I am 100% certain for the exterior colour, and I hope rose azalee is a good choice for the interior.... now the wait begins~~ ^^



 I have an RA interior on the way as well.  Here's the color list if you want you give it one more look:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-219#post-32088705


----------



## pcil

KH8 said:


> Oh how I wish I had studied this thread... as I thought I d never get offered one... but it just happened today.... I hope I made the right choice... and I think I missed out on a lot of options and terms ... may I ask about the leather of the lining? SA said for birkin it s usually Mysore on the inside so we were looking at colours offered in Mysore but I chose Rose azalee in the end, so what leather would it be?
> Many thanks!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. I think rose gold hardware is available as I was pointing 2 hardwares and asked what s the difference and SA said the one I was pointing was rose gold hardware ;p



That might be permabrass...it's lighter gold hardware.


----------



## KH8

pcil said:


> That might be permabrass...it's lighter gold hardware.



Oh I remember the SA mentioning permabrass..... 
she said top one s GHW, middle one s brushed and bottom one s RGHW but I couldn’t quite concentrate at that point and i could get it wrong haha ;p


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

KH8 said:


> Oh I remember the SA mentioning permabrass.....
> she said top one s GHW, middle one s brushed and bottom one s RGHW but I couldn’t quite concentrate at that point and i could get it wrong haha ;p


CD is the code for rghw. CP is the code for permabrass.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Received a phone call today that my special order has arrived & just in time for my upcoming birthday.
I waited a long time for this ( well over a year) & will be H first thing tomorrow morning


----------



## bagalogist

Keekeee said:


> Most welcome!
> I was going to order B30 noir chevre and magnolia for the lining.. but Magnolia is not offered this SO... so sad.. i might just go with Azalea interior instead..
> What combo do you have in mind? Maybe you can replace rouge vif with vermilion or casaque..


Was thinking of R.Vif exterior with perhaps Rose Poupre , orange poppy interior or something else.

What do you think ?

I have a few bags and SLGs in R. cassaque and R. Garrance. I don't fancy vermilion because I prefer red with blue undertone. 

I am flexible with the interior but I really wanted a Rouge Vif...

As for the hardware, still can't make up my mind between brushed gold and rose gold.


----------



## megt10

hotshot said:


> Received a phone call today that my special order has arrived & just in time for my upcoming birthday.
> I waited a long time for this ( well over a year) & will be H first thing tomorrow morning


Congratulations!


----------



## Fab41

hotshot said:


> Received a phone call today that my special order has arrived & just in time for my upcoming birthday.
> I waited a long time for this ( well over a year) & will be H first thing tomorrow morning


Exciting times!!!


----------



## Serva1

hotshot said:


> Received a phone call today that my special order has arrived & just in time for my upcoming birthday.
> I waited a long time for this ( well over a year) & will be H first thing tomorrow morning



Congrats,perfect timing, SO for bday is a dream present [emoji3]


----------



## floflo

Keekeee said:


> Im in asia. The list hasnt been “officially” released yet. But my SM sent my SA the color list from her computer/iPad.. i only received the lists of colors and leathers. When i asked if rose gold hardware being offered for B and K this SO, my SA said she hasn’t received any infos regarding hardware from the SM, soon but not yet...
> 
> These are the pics my SA sent me
> 
> List of colors and leathers
> View attachment 3984570
> 
> View attachment 3984572
> View attachment 3984573
> 
> 
> And list of colors for the linings
> View attachment 3984574
> 
> View attachment 3984575
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures but you get the idea..
> 
> Hope that helps..



Super useful. Thanks for posting this!  
So many good interior colors this time!


----------



## kathydep

weN84 said:


> CD is the code for rghw. CP is the code for permabrass.


Oh shoot! Here we gooooo! RGHW confirmed! This will consume me for a while! Lol


----------



## pcil

weN84 said:


> CD is the code for rghw. CP is the code for permabrass.



Ohhh that’s so great if rghw is available!!!!


----------



## Meta

@kathydep and @pcil Rghw is _*NOT*_ available for any bags other than Constance. 



CC gold
CK palladium
CD rose gold
CP permabrass
CB brushed palladium
CM brushed gold

New colors and hardware options changes are made during each FW SO window that's usually in Oct/Nov. I've repeated this countless times.


----------



## kathydep

weN84 said:


> @kathydep and @pcil Rghw is _*NOT*_ available for any bags other than Constance.
> View attachment 3986530
> View attachment 3986529
> 
> CC gold
> CK palladium
> CD rose gold
> CP permabrass
> CB brushed palladium
> CM brushed gold
> 
> New colors and hardware options changes are made during each FW SO window that's usually in Oct/Nov. I've repeated this countless times.


That is actually good news on my part. LOL! Otherwise, I will be losing sleep over it because my SO is not here yet and can’t do another one without it.


----------



## aynrand

Thank you for posting. Lot's of good options.  
I was hoping for Glycine or Gris suede this go around, but notice a color called "Nude".  Has anyone seen this color in person or perhaps have a photo?


----------



## periogirl28

Took longer than my previous orders. 1 year 4 months for Sellier Kelly in Epsom. As usual, my email notification was from the Leather Department at FSH.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Took longer than my previous orders. 1 year 4 months for Sellier Kelly in Epsom. As usual, my email notification was from the Leather Department at FSH.





hotshot said:


> Received a phone call today that my special order has arrived & just in time for my upcoming birthday.
> I waited a long time for this ( well over a year) & will be H first thing tomorrow morning



How exciting for both of you!!!! Can't wait to see your special treats!!!! Go go go!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> How exciting for both of you!!!! Can't wait to see your special treats!!!! Go go go!!!


Thank you my dear!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## s2861301

Hi keekeee
Thanks for sharing the info with us. I think it’s the list of 2017 Oct/Nov SO. 
Coz i got the same one from my lovely SA and I placed a B in Anemone and Rose Pourpre with ghw combo last dec. Btw, am in the US.


----------



## KH8

thaenchanting said:


> 8 months! Constance mini in Craie epsom with Rose Jaipur inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3981984
> View attachment 3981985


Oh congrats!!! I was just talking to my SA about Constance in Craie and that we both have never seen one.... very lovely combo!!!


----------



## Meta

Received an email that my SO from November 2016 has arrived. Length of time: 1 year 3 months 10 days (66 weeks and 5 days) in contrast to my first that came in at 49 weeks, just under a year. 

Will pick it up next week!


----------



## Nahreen

weN84 said:


> Received an email that my SO from November 2016 has arrived. Length of time: 1 year 3 months 10 days (66 weeks and 5 days) in contrast to my first that came in at 49 weeks, just under a year.
> 
> Will pick it up next week!



Looking forward to seeing your new bag WeN. Congratulations.


----------



## mygoodies

Does anyone know or has ever asked if you could do a black enamel H for a C18 instead of the “metal” H on the Constance? So far I’ve only seen the black enamel H on the black Cartable and the black
“On a Summer Day” C?
TIA!


----------



## LadyCupid

mygoodies said:


> Does anyone know or has ever asked if you could do a black enamel H for a C18 instead of the “metal” H on the Constance? So far I’ve only seen the black enamel H on the black Cartable and the black
> “On a Summer Day” C?
> TIA!


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-220#post-32093581
Wen84 has posted the hardware available for C special order and there are only 4 available hardwares to be chosen in case if you missed this.


----------



## Keekeee

s2861301 said:


> Hi keekeee
> Thanks for sharing the info with us. I think it’s the list of 2017 Oct/Nov SO.
> Coz i got the same one from my lovely SA and I placed a B in Anemone and Rose Pourpre with ghw combo last dec. Btw, am in the US.



Hello...
This is the list for this SO (SS2018). But as mentioned before by other member, the list are the exact same list as last SO since changes are only on FW (next SO). I placed an SO on Sept 2017. And am going to place another SO this round. Those pics are what my SA sent me. You can see on the picture of the List of Lining colors it says LINING COLORS 2018 



HTH [emoji4]


----------



## ayc

Keekeee said:


> Hello...
> This is the list for this SO (SS2018). But as mentioned before by other member, the list are the exact same list as last SO since changes are only on FW (next SO). I placed an SO on Sept 2017. And am going to place another SO this round. Those pics are what my SA sent me. You can see on the picture of the List of Lining colors it says LINING COLORS 2018
> View attachment 3987491
> 
> 
> HTH [emoji4]


thank you so much for the info!!!


----------



## Princess D

Sarah_sarah said:


> Wondering if there are people waiting on their SO’s from last April? Seems a lot got their SO’s in my store by now but no news on mine. It’s a K28 black chevre, etoupe interior and stitches. Is it really the chevre that causes us to wait? My other SO I got in around 7 months.



I’m still waiting for mine and it’s also a Kelly in chèvre sellier.  I guess chèvre and sellier makes the wait longer?!


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> Does anyone know or has ever asked if you could do a black enamel H for a C18 instead of the “metal” H on the Constance? So far I’ve only seen the black enamel H on the black Cartable and the black
> “On a Summer Day” C?
> TIA!


The Enamel Constance buckle has never ever been offered for SO. Just like Guilloche hardware. VVIP customers have asked in Paris when it was first released.


----------



## Giuliana

Princess D said:


> I’m still waiting for mine and it’s also a Kelly in chèvre sellier.  I guess chèvre and sellier makes the wait longer?!



Still waiting for my Kelly from Fall 2016. It’s togo retourne...


----------



## csetcos

Giuliana said:


> Still waiting for my Kelly from Fall 2016. It’s togo retourne...



Same boat as you! Makes me feel better that I’m not the only one left still waiting for the Fall 2016 SO. [emoji253]


----------



## wenyihsu

csetcos said:


> Same boat as you! Makes me feel better that I’m not the only one left still waiting for the Fall 2016 SO. [emoji253]



To make you feel better, I’m still waiting for one from FW 2015. I just had my SM check last week to see if it was cancelled but it’s still in the system.


----------



## Fab41

Question: is the wait for one’s first SO relatively quick, then the succeeding ones cray cray ?


----------



## replayii

wenyihsu said:


> To make you feel better, I’m still waiting for one from FW 2015. I just had my SM check last week to see if it was cancelled but it’s still in the system.



Me too. Same situation as you.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rania1981

Fab41 said:


> Question: is the wait for one’s first SO relatively quick, then the succeeding ones cray cray ?


Mine was quick too first time.. 8 months for bicolor b 30 Chèvre.  Now it’s been 14 months for a k 25 Epsom and 9 months for b 25 Togo


----------



## rania1981

Does anyone have swatches for black and poupre Chèvre together? I would love to see these two together in Chèvre


----------



## VickyB

Could someone please remind me where I can see leather/colors on offer this round? Thanks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Did someone post the order sheet?


----------



## okiern1981

VickyB said:


> Did someone post the order sheet?



It’s a few pages back!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
	

		
			
		

		
	







Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## cavluv

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]



It turned out beautifully!!!! So gorgeous with the contrast stitch. Placed my SO K28 at about the same time as you so crossing fingers that the wave of kellies has begun  congratulations!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]


So beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## tonkamama

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [.][emoji170]


Wow...she is so stunning  love everything about her


----------



## Susie Tunes

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]



Congratulations- you must be delighted. Bordeaux is a fabulous colour for the interior


----------



## mygoodies

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]



JAW DROPPING GORGYYYYYYY! Can I like this 1000000 times!! I’m a huuuge BLUE SUCKER so this is totally heaven to me! CONGRATS dearie and keep her safe until I can hold her in my arms!!!! Love love love...did I say I love it?!


----------



## shuemacher

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]



even so that im not a fan of gold... your K is pure BEAUTY!!!! LOVE!


----------



## catin

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]


really nice color combo - Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]



*Congrats my dear! So happy for you it came so quick! Your k is a stunner, LOVE the color, LOVE the size and LOVE the SO details. Enjoy! *


----------



## Serva1

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]



So beautiful and goes well with your PdS cw05 [emoji170] Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Jesscicika

Anyone know for sure if the new season SO orders have started yet?


----------



## periogirl28

Jesscicika said:


> Anyone know for sure if the new season SO orders have started yet?


Where are you located?


----------



## Jesscicika

periogirl28 said:


> Where are you located?


Washington,d.c., United States

Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

Jesscicika said:


> Washington,d.c., United States
> 
> Thanks


Yes then I think it has.


----------



## Jesscicika

Thank you


----------



## Jesscicika

periogirl28 said:


> Yes then I think it has.


Thank you


----------



## mistikat

A reminder that general SO questions belong here:

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-221

Thanks.


----------



## Jesscicika

mistikat said:


> A reminder that general SO questions belong here:
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-221
> 
> Thanks.


Sorry, I'm new! Will post to the other threadThx


----------



## mistikat

Jesscicika said:


> Sorry, I'm new! Will post to the other threadThx



No problem; your posts have been moved there but yes, continue the discussion in that thread, please!


----------



## Jesscicika

Newbie here. Need some help!

I cannot decide if I should go with a kelly 25 sellier epsom in Craie with Gris A or trench with Gris A...If anyone has that color combo, please post pics for my reference. 
Also, Anyone has a Craie kelly or birkin in Epsom? I wonder if it's easier to get stains?
Thanks in advance


----------



## eternallove4bag

cavluv said:


> It turned out beautifully!!!! So gorgeous with the contrast stitch. Placed my SO K28 at about the same time as you so crossing fingers that the wave of kellies has begun  congratulations!!!


Thank you so much! Couldn’t be more in love with this color! Your SO should be coming any day now.. my store had started receiving SOs from last April around December and I have been not so patiently waiting for this baby to arrive [emoji28].. hope urs arrives soon [emoji170][emoji170]



Rhl2987 said:


> So beautiful! Congratulations!!


Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170]



tonkamama said:


> Wow...she is so stunning  love everything about her


Thank you so much my dear [emoji170][emoji170]... this color blew me away! 



Susie Tunes said:


> Congratulations- you must be delighted. Bordeaux is a fabulous colour for the interior


Thank you so much! I am so happy! I was a little hesitant about choosing Bordeaux having never seen it in person but I couldn’t be happier at how she turned out to be! [emoji170][emoji170]



mygoodies said:


> JAW DROPPING GORGYYYYYYY! Can I like this 1000000 times!! I’m a huuuge BLUE SUCKER so this is totally heaven to me! CONGRATS dearie and keep her safe until I can hold her in my arms!!!! Love love love...did I say I love it?!


Hehe you did and I love that you love her! I can’t wait for you to meet her in Fall [emoji170][emoji170]... BE is such a vibrant beautiful blue! 



shuemacher said:


> even so that im not a fan of gold... your K is pure BEAUTY!!!! LOVE!


Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170] she turned out more beautiful than I could have ever expected!



catin said:


> really nice color combo - Thank you for sharing!


Thank you so much for your comment. I really love how she turned out [emoji170][emoji170]



GNIPPOHS said:


> *Congrats my dear! So happy for you it came so quick! Your k is a stunner, LOVE the color, LOVE the size and LOVE the SO details. Enjoy! *


Thank you so much dear GNIPPOHS [emoji170][emoji170].. I was almost convinced that my SO was lost since my store started getting these in December but H is all about the waiting game and I am so happy she is finally here! 



Serva1 said:


> So beautiful and goes well with your PdS cw05 [emoji170] Congrats!


Thank you so much dear Serva[emoji170][emoji170].. hehe yes! I bought PdS in anticipation of this baby! Can’t wait to pair her with it!


----------



## allure244

Jesscicika said:


> Newbie here. Need some help!
> 
> I cannot decide if I should go with a kelly 25 sellier epsom in Craie with Gris A or trench with Gris A...If anyone has that color combo, please post pics for my reference.
> Also, Anyone has a Craie kelly or birkin in Epsom? I wonder if it's easier to get stains?
> Thanks in advance






Here is Craie with etoupe Epsom Kelly from Lecrin. Would be sort of similar to Craie with GA.


----------



## Jesscicika

allure244 said:


> View attachment 3991301
> 
> 
> Here is Craie with etoupe Epsom Kelly from Lecrin. Would be sort of similar to Craie with GA.


Thank you


----------



## BirkinLover77

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]


Wow! Beautiful and stunning combo!! Congratulations


----------



## eternallove4bag

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Beautiful and stunning combo!! Congratulations



Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170] BE is such a vibrant beautiful blue!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]



FAAAABULOUS combo, EL4B!!! Huge congratulations I love these colors!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BBC said:


> FAAAABULOUS combo, EL4B!!! Huge congratulations I love these colors!!



Thank u so much dear BBC.. absolutely adore BE and so happy I got my own piece of BE heaven [emoji28][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## luxi_max

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so beautiful! Congratulations, my dear!!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

luxi_max said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] so beautiful! Congratulations, my dear!!!!



Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170]... she is finally here and I couldn’t be happier [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Prufrock613

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]


You stole a blue lovers dream!  She is magnificent!


----------



## mp4

Congrats everyone on these gorgeous SOs!!!!  

On a personal note, I'm excited to see Ks showing up!!!  I've been waiting a while for a retourne K chèvre


----------



## suziez

I placed mine on March 23, 2017,  Still waiting...Thought it was coming in February but she must have taken a different way to the states.  sigh


----------



## Pinayfrench

HI. I am doing an SO for a Birkin in Blue Electric . I am thnking of Rosa Azalea, Rose Pourpre for the interior lining. I am afraid it will a bit too bright since BE is already a bright color itself. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## majusaka

Pinayfrench said:


> HI. I am doing an SO for a Birkin in Blue Electric . I am thnking of Rosa Azalea, Rose Pourpre for the interior lining. I am afraid it will a bit too bright since BE is already a bright color itself. Any suggestions? Thanks


On the inside it should be fine I think? However I do think RA is a bit bright for BE. What about anemone, I have seen this combo many times, it is quite nice.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Pinayfrench said:


> HI. I am doing an SO for a Birkin in Blue Electric . I am thnking of Rosa Azalea, Rose Pourpre for the interior lining. I am afraid it will a bit too bright since BE is already a bright color itself. Any suggestions? Thanks



I think BE with rose pourpre lining would be gorgeous!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pinayfrench said:


> HI. I am doing an SO for a Birkin in Blue Electric . I am thnking of Rosa Azalea, Rose Pourpre for the interior lining. I am afraid it will a bit too bright since BE is already a bright color itself. Any suggestions? Thanks



Oh I would looooove that combo if my other bag wasn't so close! I was thinking rose Pourpre is too dark for BE [emoji38] but I like the stitching to really pop. This is blue hydra with rose Jaipur which is very similar to give you an idea:


----------



## Pinayfrench

BBC said:


> Oh I would looooove that combo if my other bag wasn't so close! I was thinking rose Pourpre is too dark for BE [emoji38] but I like the stitching to really pop. This is blue hydra with rose Jaipur which is very similar to give you an idea:
> 
> View attachment 3992139


Thanks. I saw your SO and it gave me absolutely an idea.


----------



## Pinayfrench

MsHermesAU said:


> I think BE with rose pourpre lining would be gorgeous!


I think so too. Thanks


----------



## Pinayfrench

majusaka said:


> On the inside it should be fine I think? However I do think RA is a bit bright for BE. What about anemone, I have seen this combo many times, it is quite nice.


Thanks. I already a birkin in anemone too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pinayfrench said:


> Thanks. I saw your SO and it gave me absolutely an idea.



Heh heh heh. That IS the idea!!!! [emoji482]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LadyCupid

Pinayfrench said:


> HI. I am doing an SO for a Birkin in Blue Electric . I am thnking of Rosa Azalea, Rose Pourpre for the interior lining. I am afraid it will a bit too bright since BE is already a bright color itself. Any suggestions? Thanks


What about rose indien? I have not seen any swatch with chevre so it really depends on how this looks on chevre.


----------



## Pinayfrench

BBC said:


> Oh I would looooove that combo if my other bag wasn't so close! I was thinking rose Pourpre is too dark for BE [emoji38] but I like the stitching to really pop. This is blue hydra with rose Jaipur which is very similar to give you an idea:
> 
> View attachment 3992139



Is this in chevre? What is the leather of your rose Jaipur?


----------



## LadyCupid

Pinayfrench said:


> Is this in chevre? What is the leather of your rose Jaipur?


Interior lining is always chevre for grained exterior leather.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Pinayfrench said:


> HI. I am doing an SO for a Birkin in Blue Electric . I am thnking of Rosa Azalea, Rose Pourpre for the interior lining. I am afraid it will a bit too bright since BE is already a bright color itself. Any suggestions? Thanks


Attached is a pic of BE and RP  it’s a new larger size calvi which holds iPads etc. H has paired the colours together for this new design so they must think they’re a good match


----------



## Pinayfrench

MsHermesAU said:


> Attached is a pic of BE and RP  it’s a new larger size calvi which holds iPads etc. H has paired the colours together for this new design so they must think they’re a good match


Oh thank you for this. It looks great.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Prufrock613 said:


> You stole a blue lovers dream!  She is magnificent!



Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170] I am thrilled with the way she turned out [emoji4]


----------



## megt10

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]


OMG that’s gorgeous. Congratulations. I placed my first Kelly SO April 1st 2016 and I am still waiting.


----------



## replayii

megt10 said:


> OMG that’s gorgeous. Congratulations. I placed my first Kelly SO April 1st 2016 and I am still waiting.



Did you order chèvre sellier?


----------



## majusaka

My sa offered me an SO this time! I have thought about it, might do a b25 with Gris asphalte on the outside, rose indien inside? Brushed ghw or phew? Do you think this will be nice? I have not seen a proper rose indien leather swatch though. Or should I wait for the FW SO so that I may choose from Gris t (I really like GT) and rose gold hardware?


----------



## msohm

majusaka said:


> My sa offered me an SO this time! I have thought about it, might do a b25 with Gris asphalte on the outside, rose indien inside? Brushed ghw or phew? Do you think this will be nice? I have not seen a proper rose indien leather swatch though. Or should I wait for the FW SO so that I may choose from Gris t (I really like GT) and rose gold hardware?





The mane is Rose Indien.



I can’t help but think these shoes may be rose indien for fall too.

These are both a smooth leather, not sure how the color would come off in different leathers. I was debating rose indien interior for bleu nuit, but ultimately went with rose azalee because I didn’t want to take the risk.

Do you really think Gris T and/or RGHW will be for fall’s SO? Didn’t think the list was made yet.


----------



## LadyCupid

majusaka said:


> My sa offered me an SO this time! I have thought about it, might do a b25 with Gris asphalte on the outside, rose indien inside? Brushed ghw or phew? Do you think this will be nice? I have not seen a proper rose indien leather swatch though. Or should I wait for the FW SO so that I may choose from Gris t (I really like GT) and rose gold hardware?


It is hard to decide without seeing the swatches especially for rose indienne in chevre. If it is going to look like the rose indienne in doblis then I would say that is a really nice combo but having not seen it in chevre, it is such a risky decision. It may turn out better (or worse) than expected. Perhaps someone who has information or picture on how rose indienne looks like in chevre can help. 

There is no guarantee Gris T/RGHW will be available for next SO season as well. This is a  decision you need to make for yourself if you want to just settle for current color selection or take the risk and wait. 

Good luck.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

suziez said:


> I placed mine on March 23, 2017,  Still waiting...Thought it was coming in February but she must have taken a different way to the states.  sigh



Mine too. [emoji85]


----------



## AuroraMC

Looking for a Kelly 28 in black, my husband was offered to make a special order, which he did.... togo, PHW, long strap. I need to change it to GHW, but undertsnd there are a few options in SO, can anyone help me? I saw. photo here of the options, but not easy to see clearly. As this is special to be able to make a So, I would like to make it mine, but at the same time I just would like a black Kelly 28 retourne this time. Not even sure of all the things you can customize  (yes, I do have more Hermes bags  

suggestions/ideas please?


----------



## catin

AuroraMC said:


> Looking for a Kelly 28 in black, my husband was offered to make a special order, which he did.... togo, PHW, long strap. I need to change it to GHW, but undertsnd there are a few options in SO, can anyone help me? I saw. photo here of the options, but not easy to see clearly. As this is special to be able to make a So, I would like to make it mine, but at the same time I just would like a black Kelly 28 retourne this time. Not even sure of all the things you can customize  (yes, I do have more Hermes bags
> 
> suggestions/ideas please?


If it were me (understanding I am not you!) I would likely jump at the opportunity to add in a bit of contrast coloring where possible on the internals of the bag and the stitching. My understanding is that the SA will walk you through what is available for the current season (they have a form to fill out) for SO color combo possibilities.


----------



## catin

AuroraMC said:


> Looking for a Kelly 28 in black, my husband was offered to make a special order, which he did.... togo, PHW, long strap. I need to change it to GHW, but undertsnd there are a few options in SO, can anyone help me? I saw. photo here of the options, but not easy to see clearly. As this is special to be able to make a So, I would like to make it mine, but at the same time I just would like a black Kelly 28 retourne this time. Not even sure of all the things you can customize  (yes, I do have more Hermes bags
> 
> suggestions/ideas please?


Oh and this is an earlier post from this month which may or may not be what you'll see but gives you an idea of the possibilities with lining colors
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-219#post-32088705


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## AuroraMC

Thank you
, yes and she did, and he no thanked basically all of it, just black  

which is fine, but need to figure out the hardware options which I can then confirm by email, and then off the order goes  or i ll have to wait 3 weeks until I can go in person..


----------



## tramcaro

eternallove4bag said:


> Placed my SO on 1st April 2017 and she came today [emoji170][emoji170]... Ms. K25 BE with Bordeaux inside and contrast stitching, brushed GHW in Togo leather... love the way she turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3990311
> View attachment 3990313
> View attachment 3990315
> View attachment 3990321
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share [emoji170][emoji170]



This is so gorgeous and interesting combo of colours!  Congratulations!


----------



## Fab41

AuroraMC said:


> Thank you
> , yes and she did, and he no thanked basically all of it, just black
> 
> which is fine, but need to figure out the hardware options which I can then confirm by email, and then off the order goes  or i ll have to wait 3 weeks until I can go in person..


 ....check out post #3291 for SO hardware options
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-220


----------



## eternallove4bag

megt10 said:


> OMG that’s gorgeous. Congratulations. I placed my first Kelly SO April 1st 2016 and I am still waiting.


Thank you so much meg [emoji170][emoji170]... I can’t wait for you to receive your baby! Hoping it comes soon!



tramcaro said:


> This is so gorgeous and interesting combo of colours!  Congratulations!



Thank you so much [emoji170][emoji170]... love the vibrancy of BE!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pinayfrench said:


> Is this in chevre? What is the leather of your rose Jaipur?



Yes, both are chevre.



yodaling1 said:


> Interior lining is always chevre for grained exterior leather.



[emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]



MsHermesAU said:


> Attached is a pic of BE and RP  it’s a new larger size calvi which holds iPads etc. H has paired the colours together for this new design so they must think they’re a good match



I LOOOOOOVE this and definitely want this when the US stores get it!!!



ihalhaiha said:


> View attachment 3994293
> 
> The mane is Rose Indien.
> 
> View attachment 3994294
> 
> I can’t help but think these shoes may be rose indien for fall too.
> 
> These are both a smooth leather, not sure how the color would come off in different leathers. I was debating rose indien interior for bleu nuit, but ultimately went with rose azalee because I didn’t want to take the risk.
> 
> Do you really think Gris T and/or RGHW will be for fall’s SO? Didn’t think the list was made yet.



This is very pretty - looks similar to Sakura.

Thinking K25 Gris M.....maybe with blue or pink.
Does anyone have sellier Togo? Would love to see it.


----------



## Styleanyone

I have an opportunity to place an SO but I couldn’t decided which hardware - permabrass or brushed gold? Originally, I wanted rose gold but it was unavailable. So I changed to permabrass but now I don’t know if I need to change to brushed gold. The Birkin will in rough H sombrero leather. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## bagalogist

Both are special but my vote is with brushed gold. It's really stunning IRL.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Brushed gold all the way!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

I love brushed gold and have it on my SOs but I love the subtlety of permabrass. Permabrass is so understated. Here’s a comparison pic of my roulis with permabrass, anemone B with brushed gold, noir C with rose gold and malachite B with shiny gold. So hard to choose but if it was my first SO I would do brushed gold and if second then permabrass.


----------



## cpdoll

Styleanyone said:


> I have an opportunity to place an SO but I couldn’t decided which hardware - permabrass or brushed gold? Originally, I wanted rose gold but it was unavailable. So I changed to permabrass but now I don’t know if I need to change to brushed gold. The Birkin will in rough H sombrero leather. Any suggestions? Thank you.


Another vote for brushed gold hardware.


----------



## 27leborse

Brushed gold!


----------



## megt10

replayii said:


> Did you order chèvre sellier?


I ordered chèvre retourne with a 110cm strap. I actually have 3 Kelly’s MIA. The second was swift leather with a 110 cm strap that was placed in November of 2016, also retourne then I placed a SO for a Constance, it arrived in less than 6 months and my last SO was for a K 25 chèvre November of 2017.


----------



## Sterre

What would be the best option if you love bright pink (rose tyrien or rose shocking would be my 1&2 choice) but not too sure on RP? Magnolia isn’t an option and I would also prefer RE over RP. Just not Rose azalea for me. 

Would you choose b30 Togo:
1) BE outside, RP lining and contrast stitching, brushed gold hw
2) RP outside, BE lining and contrast stitch, brushed gold hw
3) BE outside, rose extreme lining/contrast stitch/brushed gold hw
4) black outside with either RP or RE lining/contrast stitch, brushed ghw

I was just playing with the options and realised I don’t know if given the option [emoji85].
I have a BE clemence b35 phw and I love BE, it’s my favourite colour after black, but it so heavy!! And I prefer ghw. Also have a black sellier k.. but black is my favourite colour always. Please help!! What would be the nicest combination for someone wearing black clothes mostly?


----------



## lulilu

Sterre said:


> What would be the best option if you love bright pink (rose tyrien or rose shocking would be my 1&2 choice) but not too sure on RP? Magnolia isn’t an option and I would also prefer RE over RP. Just not Rose azalea for me.
> 
> Would you choose b30 Togo:
> 1) BE outside, RP lining and contrast stitching, brushed gold hw
> 2) RP outside, BE lining and contrast stitch, brushed gold hw
> 3) BE outside, rose extreme lining/contrast stitch/brushed gold hw
> 4) black outside with either RP or RE lining/contrast stitch, brushed ghw
> 
> I was just playing with the options and realised I don’t know if given the option [emoji85].
> I have a BE clemence b35 phw and I love BE, it’s my favourite colour after black, but it so heavy!! And I prefer ghw. Also have a black sellier k.. but black is my favourite colour always. Please help!! What would be the nicest combination for someone wearing black clothes mostly?



Option 4.  I prefer to have only one super bright color in an SO bag.  IMHO, BE or RP is good, but not together.  Black looks great with a pink interior.


----------



## Caramella-thing

Hello ladies,
I was just offered to come in next week and place SO for my first Constance. I am very excited but I have NO idea about this bag and how one can customize it. 

I've seen photos with enamel (?) H buckle - is this a new / old trend? 

I prefer GHW, but this buckle is very substantial so I want to make it right - may be brushed GHW so its not as "in your face"?

I was thinking malachite outside and something pink or purple on the inside? But then contrast stitching would be a bit too much, so may be bamboo on the inside?

For reference this is what I own: anemone K, etoupe B, SO B in blue electric and sapphire blue combo, sapphire blue Kelly cut, black evelyne, blue paradis evelyne.  

If you have some of your SO constance bags to share I would appreciate it!

Thank you!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## honhon

hello Caramella-thing, congratulations on your first constance SO! how exciting!
as for the hardware choices in my opinion, i think BGHW is more heavy than shiny GHW.  its quite flat and is always there sitting as golden as it can get.  at least with shiny gold it reflects light and has some changes to its colour and dimension.  the new RGHW is chic too! and its only  offered for C at the moment
as for the colour choices we tend to splurge on our first time but keep in mind that the bag you will create will likely to stay with you for a long term.....i usually go for choices that will not tire me; but also keeping in mind that its meant to make me happy too  i must also post that stitching can get to you....choose carefully
happy SO!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sterre said:


> What would be the best option if you love bright pink (rose tyrien or rose shocking would be my 1&2 choice) but not too sure on RP? Magnolia isn’t an option and I would also prefer RE over RP. Just not Rose azalea for me.
> 
> Would you choose b30 Togo:
> 1) BE outside, RP lining and contrast stitching, brushed gold hw
> 2) RP outside, BE lining and contrast stitch, brushed gold hw
> 3) BE outside, rose extreme lining/contrast stitch/brushed gold hw
> 4) black outside with either RP or RE lining/contrast stitch, brushed ghw
> 
> I was just playing with the options and realised I don’t know if given the option [emoji85].
> I have a BE clemence b35 phw and I love BE, it’s my favourite colour after black, but it so heavy!! And I prefer ghw. Also have a black sellier k.. but black is my favourite colour always. Please help!! What would be the nicest combination for someone wearing black clothes mostly?



I would do option 1, but that's my personal taste.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sterre said:


> What would be the best option if you love bright pink (rose tyrien or rose shocking would be my 1&2 choice) but not too sure on RP? Magnolia isn’t an option and I would also prefer RE over RP. Just not Rose azalea for me.
> 
> Would you choose b30 Togo:
> 1) BE outside, RP lining and contrast stitching, brushed gold hw
> 2) RP outside, BE lining and contrast stitch, brushed gold hw
> 3) BE outside, rose extreme lining/contrast stitch/brushed gold hw
> 4) black outside with either RP or RE lining/contrast stitch, brushed ghw
> 
> I was just playing with the options and realised I don’t know if given the option [emoji85].
> I have a BE clemence b35 phw and I love BE, it’s my favourite colour after black, but it so heavy!! And I prefer ghw. Also have a black sellier k.. but black is my favourite colour always. Please help!! What would be the nicest combination for someone wearing black clothes mostly?


I'd do 1 or 4 w/RP interior
...but in chevre leather for a SO.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'd do 1 or 4 but in chevre for a SO.



Yes, agreed.


----------



## Styleanyone

eternallove4bag said:


> I love brushed gold and have it on my SOs but I love the subtlety of permabrass. Permabrass is so understated. Here’s a comparison pic of my roulis with permabrass, anemone B with brushed gold, noir C with rose gold and malachite B with shiny gold. So hard to choose but if it was my first SO I would do brushed gold and if second then permabrass.
> View attachment 3996034
> View attachment 3996035



Thank you for all. I have changed the hardware to brushed gold. It is my 1st SO. Now, waiting, waiting, and waiting ......


----------



## PJW5813

honhon said:


> hello Caramella-thing, congratulations on your first constance SO! how exciting!
> as for the hardware choices in my opinion, i think BGHW is more heavy than shiny GHW.  its quite flat and is always there sitting as golden as it can get.  at least with shiny gold it reflects light and has some changes to its colour and dimension.  the new RGHW is chic too! and its only  offered for C at the moment
> as for the colour choices we tend to splurge on our first time but *keep in mind that the bag you will create will likely to stay with you for a long term.....i usually go for choices that will not tire me*; but also keeping in mind that its meant to make me happy too  i must also post that stitching can get to you....choose carefully
> happy SO!



That is so important


----------



## Susie Tunes

eternallove4bag said:


> I love brushed gold and have it on my SOs but I love the subtlety of permabrass. Permabrass is so understated. Here’s a comparison pic of my roulis with permabrass, anemone B with brushed gold, noir C with rose gold and malachite B with shiny gold. So hard to choose but if it was my first SO I would do brushed gold and if second then permabrass.
> View attachment 3996034
> View attachment 3996035



Great comparison photo - thankyou for sharing. So it looks like perma brass is a light gold tone and may be a good choice for someone who is torn between palladium and gold? [emoji848]


----------



## mygoodies

megt10 said:


> I ordered chèvre retourne with a 110cm strap. I actually have 3 Kelly’s MIA. The second was swift leather with a 110 cm strap that was placed in November of 2016, also retourne then I placed a SO for a Constance, it arrived in less than 6 months and my last SO was for a K 25 chèvre November of 2017.



I’m seriously thinking that the custom longer strap is the one that delays our bags?!  
But I love the crossbody option so much tho. Oh well breath and wait


----------



## Caramella-thing

honhon said:


> hello Caramella-thing, congratulations on your first constance SO! how exciting!
> as for the hardware choices in my opinion, i think BGHW is more heavy than shiny GHW.  its quite flat and is always there sitting as golden as it can get.  at least with shiny gold it reflects light and has some changes to its colour and dimension.  the new RGHW is chic too! and its only  offered for C at the moment
> as for the colour choices we tend to splurge on our first time but keep in mind that the bag you will create will likely to stay with you for a long term.....i usually go for choices that will not tire me; but also keeping in mind that its meant to make me happy too  i must also post that stitching can get to you....choose carefully
> happy SO!


Thank you so much!  This is so helpful! I feel like GHW or permabrass would work best for C. I am not sure I am quite ready for a Rose gold trend yet LOL. 

Has anyone posted leathers offered this year for SOs? 

By the way, sticking to the thread I placed my order for SO B in April of last year and it came in February.


----------



## Caramella-thing

Whats the best leather for a constance? Considering I will wear it much more often than my Bs or Ks, but surely less than Evelynes.
Thank you!


----------



## megt10

mygoodies said:


> I’m seriously thinking that the custom longer strap is the one that delays our bags?!
> But I love the crossbody option so much tho. Oh well breath and wait


I think that’s probably why they are taking so long. I ordered a 100cm strap on the K25. Well hopefully I will see one of them this year. I love the cross body option and plan to get a fendi strap or something similar for carrying them on the shoulder.


----------



## Caramella-thing

Ordered in April, arrived in February!


----------



## megt10

Caramella-thing said:


> Ordered in April, arrived in February!
> View attachment 3997408


That’s gorgeous!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Caramella-thing said:


> Ordered in April, arrived in February!
> View attachment 3997408



This is so pretty, congrats!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Caramella-thing said:


> Ordered in April, arrived in February!
> View attachment 3997408



So pretty! [emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## eternallove4bag

Susie Tunes said:


> Great comparison photo - thankyou for sharing. So it looks like perma brass is a light gold tone and may be a good choice for someone who is torn between palladium and gold? [emoji848]



You absolutely nailed it... that’s how I would describe it too! It’s a happy place in between PHW and GHW in my opinion [emoji4]


----------



## acrowcounted

Caramella-thing said:


> Ordered in April, arrived in February!
> View attachment 3997408


Beautiful!! Which size is this?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Caramella-thing said:


> Ordered in April, arrived in February!
> View attachment 3997408



Ooooh, so pretty!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Caramella-thing said:


> Ordered in April, arrived in February!
> View attachment 3997408


Wow! So beautiful and stunning! Congratulations on your SO!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Caramella-thing said:


> Ordered in April, arrived in February!
> View attachment 3997408


So striking! Wow!


----------



## Caramella-thing

megt10 said:


> That’s gorgeous!





GNIPPOHS said:


> This is so pretty, congrats!!





eternallove4bag said:


> So pretty! [emoji170][emoji170]





acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful!! Which size is this?





BBC said:


> Ooooh, so pretty!!!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! So beautiful and stunning! Congratulations on your SO!!





Txoceangirl said:


> So striking! Wow!



THANK YOU ALL! I AM IN LOVE! My DH "created" it for me so it was a BIG surprise!


----------



## cavalla

MsHermesAU said:


> Attached is a pic of BE and RP  it’s a new larger size calvi which holds iPads etc. H has paired the colours together for this new design so they must think they’re a good match



I saw this showed up online very briefly and disappeared. I thought it was no longer available. Definitely hope that's not the case!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

cavalla said:


> I saw this showed up online very briefly and disappeared. I thought it was no longer available. Definitely hope that's not the case!!



It’s currently available in 3 different colours on the AU site so I’d say it just sold out quickly on yours


----------



## Styleanyone

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you for all. I have changed the hardware to brushed gold. It is my 1st SO. Now, waiting, waiting, and waiting ......


It turns out sombrero leather only for Kelly bag, and I want a B30. Have to start all over ☹️. At least I got a chance to read some of the posts, very helpful. 
Can’t decide between Chevre or Swift leather.  
I don’t have BE color so I will select BE for exterior. For interior, I am thinking Rough H. 
Brushed gold hardware.
Contrasting stitches 
Not sure about the handles in Rouge H since Rouge H is not offered in Chevre.
Any suggestions? 
Thank you.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I have a question for all you knowledgable ladies. I placed my first (and only) SO in 2016. It arrived in March 2017. Many TPF-ers have more than one SO. I guess my question is: how do I go about asking for a second one? 

I always get so anxious when H shopping! One of my friends told me, "it never hurts to ask. The worst that can happen is your sa saying 'no'". I'm just not sure if I should wait until I am offered again, or just suck it up and ask. TIA


----------



## Txoceangirl

LovingTheOrange said:


> I have a question for all you knowledgable ladies. I placed my first (and only) SO in 2016. It arrived in March 2017. Many TPF-ers have more than one SO. I guess my question is: how do I go about asking for a second one?
> 
> I always get so anxious when H shopping! One of my friends told me, "it never hurts to ask. The worst that can happen is your sa saying 'no'". I'm just not sure if I should wait until I am offered again, or just suck it up and ask. TIA


Ask.... “I’d be interested in another SO. If the opportunity comes up, please keep me in mind” or some thing like that based on your relationship. Good luck!


----------



## SandySummer

LovingTheOrange said:


> I have a question for all you knowledgable ladies. I placed my first (and only) SO in 2016. It arrived in March 2017. Many TPF-ers have more than one SO. I guess my question is: how do I go about asking for a second one?
> 
> I always get so anxious when H shopping! One of my friends told me, "it never hurts to ask. The worst that can happen is your sa saying 'no'". I'm just not sure if I should wait until I am offered again, or just suck it up and ask. TIA



This my current dilemma as well. I used to shop at One boutique extensively but my SA abruptly departed from H. Then I got my SO. That was about two years ago. I changed my shopping to a secondary location that I had dropped in on occasion. I have gotten fantastic offers from her but never am SO. I have brought it up a few times now. Yesterday I popped in at my old boutique and saw a cute lady with her husband selecting their SO. Wondering if it’s boutique specific? Sigh


----------



## Notorious Pink

Styleanyone said:


> It turns out sombrero leather only for Kelly bag, and I want a B30. Have to start all over ☹️. At least I got a chance to read some of the posts, very helpful.
> Can’t decide between Chevre or Swift leather.
> I don’t have BE color so I will select BE for exterior. For interior, I am thinking Rough H.
> Brushed gold hardware.
> Contrasting stitches
> Not sure about the handles in Rouge H since Rouge H is not offered in Chevre.
> Any suggestions?
> Thank you.



I believe if you want bicolor exterior, both those colors have to be on that specific exterior leather list. 

Rouge H isn't offered at all on any of the lists (which has been posted several times recently), pick another color. Rouge casaque is on the chevre list so you can do that with BE. 

What I don't understand at all -

There's a whole nice long list of interior colors being offered.
All interiors are in chevre.
If all those interiors are available in chevre, why is the exterior list so short???
(Answer: to discourage placing orders in chevre)


----------



## Styleanyone

BBC said:


> I believe if you want bicolor exterior, both those colors have to be on that specific exterior leather list.
> 
> Rouge H isn't offered at all on any of the lists (which has been posted several times recently), pick another color. Rouge casaque is on the chevre list so you can do that with BE.
> 
> What I don't understand at all -
> 
> There's a whole nice long list of interior colors being offered.
> All interiors are in chevre.
> If all those interiors are available in chevre, why is the exterior list so short???
> (Answer: to discourage placing orders in chevre)



Thank you BBC. I am going on a trip so I have time to think about this SO before placing it.


----------



## park56

Caramella-thing said:


> Whats the best leather for a constance? Considering I will wear it much more often than my Bs or Ks, but surely less than Evelynes.
> Thank you!


My SA strongly recommended Epsom for durability. I’ve seen a stunning bright blue Constance in Evercolor - the leather feels amazing but is more prone to scratching. Good luck with your choice!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Caramella-thing

park56 said:


> My SA strongly recommended Epsom for durability. I’ve seen a stunning bright blue Constance in Evercolor - the leather feels amazing but is more prone to scratching. Good luck with your choice!


Thank you!!! 

Question for the group: I decided I wanted to buy my first C. I was offered one last year, but didn't like color / size it was offered in. I asked my SA to be on a look out for a C for me. I told her my ideal combo would be C18 malachite GHW, but I realize its hard to find. Her reply was - why don't you come in next week and we'll place a SO for C. 

First I was so excited, but now feel perplexed for 2 reasons.
1) Cs aren't THAT hard to come by and I am opened to pretty much any color as long as its C18. I kind of want it NOW and not wait for another year to get it...
2) Since I might not be offered another SO for a while, I would rather use it for K instead.

Is there a nice way to go about it and tell my SA how I feel? Or should I just stick to this opportunity to place SO for C?
What do you guys think???


----------



## Susie Tunes

Caramella-thing said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Question for the group: I decided I wanted to buy my first C. I was offered one last year, but didn't like color / size it was offered in. I asked my SA to be on a look out for a C for me. I told her my ideal combo would be C18 malachite GHW, but I realize its hard to find. Her reply was - why don't you come in next week and we'll place a SO for C.
> 
> First I was so excited, but now feel perplexed for 2 reasons.
> 1) Cs aren't THAT hard to come by and I am opened to pretty much any color as long as its C18. I kind of want it NOW and not wait for another year to get it...
> 2) Since I might not be offered another SO for a while, I would rather use it for K instead.
> 
> Is there a nice way to go about it and tell my SA how I feel? Or should I just stick to this opportunity to place SO for C?
> What do you guys think???



Congratulations on being offered an SO. I’d be honest with your SA. You’re obviously excited at the prospect of ordering a bespoke Kelly - she should appreciate that. Enjoy the ordering process [emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> I believe if you want bicolor exterior, both those colors have to be on that specific exterior leather list.
> 
> Rouge H isn't offered at all on any of the lists (which has been posted several times recently), pick another color. Rouge casaque is on the chevre list so you can do that with BE.
> 
> What I don't understand at all -
> 
> There's a whole nice long list of interior colors being offered.
> All interiors are in chevre.
> If all those interiors are available in chevre, why is the exterior list so short???
> (Answer: to discourage placing orders in chevre)


I do not believe H is discouraging chevre at all. Butmy statement is just a gutt feeling, not based on fact.

Also, if I'm not mistaken, the type of chevre on the inside is different than the chevre on the outside... there are many types of chevre leather... the chevre on the outside may be quite limited since it is from a smaller goat. I read that somewhere but it was a long time ago when I was researching chevre in preparation for my first SO (rose shocking) so my memory is foggy on details...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> I do not believe H is discouraging chevre at all. Butmy statement is just a gutt feeling, not based on fact.
> 
> Also, if I'm not mistaken, the type of chevre on the inside is different than the chevre on the outside... there are many types of chevre leather... the chevre on the outside may be quite limited since it is from a smaller goat. I read that somewhere but it was a long time ago when I was researching chevre in preparation for my first SO (rose shocking) so my memory is foggy on details...



I think at this point they are only working with chèvre mysore - they haven’t used chèvre de coromandel in a long time and chèvre mangalore was only offered for a season or two about ten years ago. (Please feel free to correct me, anyone!)

I just can’t think of any other reason why they have such limited options for what is arguably the most desired non-exotic leather. We all seem to look at chèvre first and then the other sections when those options don’t have what we want.

They used to make regular PO and RAC bags with chèvre (yes, I remember those days) and it’s gotten harder and rarer to come by. I don’t think they’ll phase it out, but they certainly are being more difficult about it, especially compared to years ago. 

IF all your SOs are TDF [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

My amazing SA, offered me a SO. I can't decided if I want to do Anemone in B30 or K28.  Personally I think this color looks amazing in a Kelly but I feel as though I am more of a Birkin girl. I am undecided, IDK what to do!! What do you girls think?


----------



## luxi_max

Michelleka2 said:


> My amazing SA, offered me a SO. I can't decided if I want to do Anemone in B30 or K28.  Personally I think this color looks amazing in a Kelly but I feel as though I am more of a Birkin girl. I am undecided, IDK what to do!! What do you girls think?



You can’t go wrong with either.  Anemone is amazing.  I have a b25 SO and love it!


----------



## iamyumi

My first ever SO arrived after exactly one year!! I was expecting a lot longer so this was a nice surprise  b30 in humble black with rose Jaipur lining, brushed ghw


----------



## Susie Tunes

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4001415
> 
> My first ever SO arrived after exactly one year!! I was expecting a lot longer so this was a nice surprise  b30 in humble black with rose Jaipur lining, brushed ghw



Nothing humble about that at all - congratulations [emoji322]


----------



## honhon

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4001415
> 
> My first ever SO arrived after exactly one year!! I was expecting a lot longer so this was a nice surprise  b30 in humble black with rose Jaipur lining, brushed ghw


congrats! beautiful SO! whats the specs?


----------



## Manon07

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4001415
> 
> My first ever SO arrived after exactly one year!! I was expecting a lot longer so this was a nice surprise  b30 in humble black with rose Jaipur lining, brushed ghw



May i ask which store? My SO is similar but w/ blue hydra lining and was place almost 1year ago. So waiting for mine and the suspense is killing me.


----------



## periogirl28

honhon said:


> congrats! beautiful SO! whats the specs?


You are replying to her post, which includes the specs?


----------



## honhon

periogirl28 said:


> You are replying to her post, which includes the specs?


lol, i forgot to say the leather.  i zoomed in and saw it was a togo


----------



## periogirl28

honhon said:


> lol, i forgot to say the leather.  i zoomed in and saw it was a togo


----------



## iamyumi

Susie Tunes said:


> Nothing humble about that at all - congratulations [emoji322]


Thank you!


Manon07 said:


> May i ask which store? My SO is similar but w/ blue hydra lining and was place almost 1year ago. So waiting for mine and the suspense is killing me.



I am based in Europe. Hope you get yours soon!!


----------



## Caramella-thing

Michelleka2 said:


> My amazing SA, offered me a SO. I can't decided if I want to do Anemone in B30 or K28.  Personally I think this color looks amazing in a Kelly but I feel as though I am more of a Birkin girl. I am undecided, IDK what to do!! What do you girls think?


I have K28 in anemone - I absolutely love it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Caramella-thing

Ladies - going next week to place a SO for K. I am thinking K28 in malachite. The leathers that are offered in Malachite are  clemence, epsom, togo and evercolor.  I already have a K in clemence and Its too slouchy for my liking - what would you recommend? 

Also, what are fun color combos with Malachite? I am doing GHW for sure.
Thank you!!


----------



## boboxu

Caramella-thing said:


> Ladies - going next week to place a SO for K. I am thinking K28 in malachite. The leathers that are offered in Malachite are  clemence, epsom, togo and evercolor.  I already have a K in clemence and Its too slouchy for my liking - what would you recommend?
> 
> Also, what are fun color combos with Malachite? I am doing GHW for sure.
> Thank you!!


How about K28 sellier in epsom ? Also for the 2nd color maybe....rose azalea,  so basically dark green of malachite with a little touch of bright pink of azalea?


----------



## tnw

Placed my SO in May 2017, arrived February, 2018.  Vermillon Togo, contrast natural stitching, brushed palladium hardware and Etain interior, size 30.


----------



## Gina123

Michelleka2 said:


> My amazing SA, offered me a SO. I can't decided if I want to do Anemone in B30 or K28.  Personally I think this color looks amazing in a Kelly but I feel as though I am more of a Birkin girl. I am undecided, IDK what to do!! What do you girls think?



I’m a birkin girl after several attempts at K35 & K28.
I love that color, what are you thinking for interior?


----------



## Gina123

boboxu said:


> How about K28 sellier in epsom ? Also for the 2nd color maybe....rose azalea,  so basically dark green of malachite with a little touch of bright pink of azalea?



+1, rose azalea is a fun bright pink. 

Or blue paon?


----------



## acrowcounted

Caramella-thing said:


> Ladies - going next week to place a SO for K. I am thinking K28 in malachite. The leathers that are offered in Malachite are  clemence, epsom, togo and evercolor.  I already have a K in clemence and Its too slouchy for my liking - what would you recommend?
> 
> Also, what are fun color combos with Malachite? I am doing GHW for sure.
> Thank you!!


Before I got my B25 Vert Vertigo, my dream was to get a SO in Malachite with Blue Electrique or Blue Saphire interior and contrast stitching.


----------



## tnw

tnw said:


> Placed my SO in May 2017, arrived February, 2018.  Vermillon Togo, contrast natural stitching, brushed palladium hardware and Etain interior, size 30.
> 
> View attachment 4002454
> View attachment 4002455
> View attachment 4002456



oops, sorry about that!


----------



## bagidiotic

tnw said:


> Placed my SO in May 2017, arrived February, 2018.  Vermillon Togo, contrast natural stitching, brushed palladium hardware and Etain interior, size 30.
> 
> View attachment 4002454
> View attachment 4002455
> View attachment 4002456


Less than a  year 
Congrats  new b


----------



## Caramella-thing

Gina123 said:


> +1, rose azalea is a fun bright pink.
> 
> Or blue paon?


I was even thinking rose pourpur! 

Whoat do you guys think about going darker on the sides? My husband is pushing me to add a Second color on the outside. May be vert fonce on the sides and handle? Or just the key?


----------



## Fab41

Caramella-thing said:


> I was even thinking rose pourpur!
> 
> Whoat do you guys think about going darker on the sides? My husband is pushing me to add a Second color on the outside. May be vert fonce on the sides and handle? Or just the key?


My understanding for this bicolor SO kelly is that if u choose a 2nd color for exterior , it will be on side panels, handle, sangles and clochette... Not aware u can just choose a different color clochette..


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today my store told me that my two may have been cancelled, stolen or eaten.


----------



## Fab41

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today my store told me that my two may have been cancelled, stolen or eaten.


----------



## periogirl28

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today my store told me that my two may have been cancelled, stolen or eaten.


Madame, surely you jest!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

periogirl28 said:


> Madame, surely you jest!


They’re checking.   They don’t know what might have happened.


----------



## periogirl28

Madam Bijoux said:


> They’re checking.   They don’t know what might have happened.


Oh no. I hope they are both still "in the system".


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Stunette

When you place a SO for Kelly- there are different templates.  It's been a while.. so if memory serves me right. You can only customize to their template. You are unable to pick random things like clochette in a different color, or handle in a different color that is not the side panel color.


----------



## okiern1981

This was posted a few pages back.  Hope it helps.


----------



## hopiko

Madam Bijoux said:


> They’re checking.   They don’t know what might have happened.


WHAT?????? That is dreadful.  I hope whoever ate them, makes good and finds you another...PRONTO!!


----------



## tonkamama

I check the SO list but heard Gris tourterelle is being offered this round ...  please let me how true is this...  thank you


----------



## LadyCupid

tonkamama said:


> I check the SO list but heard Gris tourterelle is being offered this round ...  please let me how true is this...  thank you


SS list will be the same as previous FW. New list comes out every FW.

@Keekeee posted the list few pages back here. Hope that helps


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Thanks, everyone.  I will post any updates.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> I do not believe H is discouraging chevre at all. Butmy statement is just a gutt feeling, not based on fact.
> 
> Also, if I'm not mistaken, the type of chevre on the inside is different than the chevre on the outside... there are many types of chevre leather... the chevre on the outside may be quite limited since it is from a smaller goat. I read that somewhere but it was a long time ago when I was researching chevre in preparation for my first SO (rose shocking) so my memory is foggy on details...



Interior chèvre (chèvre pigmentée, which isn't helpful) is a different quality to the exterior skins. My Paris SA thinks it is still Mysore but in smaller pieces as the Mysore goat isn't big enough to, say, line a B35 or B40 



Fab41 said:


> My understanding for this bicolor SO kelly is that if u choose a 2nd color for exterior , it will be on side panels, handle, sangles and clochette... Not aware u can just choose a different color clochette..



You can't just choose clochette. Bicolor exterior on a K now is all listed above (handles, sides, sangles) except it will only be the clochette lining, not a contrast clochette. Unless Paris grants you an exception you go with their outline.


----------



## Manon07

I just got that long awaited email that my SO is ready [emoji38] Now to plan my trip to Paris ASAP! Ordered April 2017. Ready March 2018!!


----------



## pandoraliz

Just curious for So, is it not possible to order it in rghw? And it’s still limited to SO Constance only?


----------



## LadyCupid

pandoraliz said:


> Just curious for So, is it not possible to order it in rghw? And it’s still limited to SO Constance only?


It has been answered here. Hope that helps.


----------



## tramcaro

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today my store told me that my two may have been cancelled, stolen or eaten.



Oh no, my worst fear!


----------



## Serva1

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today my store told me that my two may have been cancelled, stolen or eaten.



So sad to hear. Pls keep us posted and I wish something can be done about it.


----------



## Dreaming Big

I can’t find the picture with the answer:
Can a B30 be ordered in evercolour?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today my store told me that my two may have been cancelled, stolen or eaten.


I vote NO to all of these options   Good luck and hope it turns out well for your SO.


----------



## mygoodies

Manon07 said:


> I just got that long awaited email that my SO is ready [emoji38] Now to plan my trip to Paris ASAP! Ordered April 2017. Ready March 2018!!



May I ask which store in Paris? Mine was ordered in Feb 2017 from the Mothership and still MIA 
CONGRATULATIONS and I hope you’ll be able to pick up your baby very soon!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today my store told me that my two may have been cancelled, stolen or eaten.



What a horrible news dear  crossing fingers and toes for you!!!


----------



## Gina123

I have a question on the neutral colors... would you do a bi-color etain& Gris Mouette or etain & Etoupe or Gris Mouette and Gris perle?


----------



## Gina123

okiern1981 said:


> This was posted a few pages back.  Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003742



Thanks okiern1981!

2 colors offered for SO... I was hoping to add a 3rd pop color interior but no go.


----------



## Gina123

Dreaming Big said:


> I can’t find the picture with the answer:
> Can a B30 be ordered in evercolour?



Yes


----------



## Txoceangirl

Gina123 said:


> I have a question on the neutral colors... would you do a bi-color etain& Gris Mouette or etain & Etoupe or Gris Mouette and Gris perle?


Here is a pic of GM and etain. Take a peek in the gray family reference library for more ideas



birkinmary said:


> Birkin 25 SO bicolor: Gris Mouette/Etain Epson, GHW
> 
> 
> View attachment 3625137


----------



## Gina123

Txoceangirl said:


> Here is a pic of GM and etain. Take a peek in the gray family reference library for more ideas



Thank you Txoceangirl! Bag is gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji253]
I’m thinking in Togo. I’ve read somewhere that Etain is being phased out... I’m hoping to get in on the last batch.


----------



## Gina123

Txoceangirl said:


> Here is a pic of GM and etain. Take a peek in the gray family reference library for more ideas



Oophs, I thought it was your bag... [emoji847]


----------



## Gina123

Manon07 said:


> I just got that long awaited email that my SO is ready [emoji38] Now to plan my trip to Paris ASAP! Ordered April 2017. Ready March 2018!!



Congrats![emoji253]  That’s the same amount of time it took for my SO, too. Lucky lady, I want to go back to Paris. [emoji7][emoji847]


----------



## Gina123

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today my store told me that my two may have been cancelled, stolen or eaten.



That’s horrible! I’m so sorry to hear that. I hope H will make it right.


----------



## hoot

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today my store told me that my two may have been cancelled, stolen or eaten.


Oh no! When did you place them?

I'm hoping this is not the case and they can confirm them, recover them, or regurgitate them!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Thanks again, everyone.  The first order is about a year and a half old and the second one is about a year old.  I'll just have to wait and see....


----------



## mp4

I hope they are wrong!!!  Given the mysteries OG H, it's certainly possible.


----------



## Fab41

10 months.. + 2 weeks that i had to wait before i could pick her up (i live in Los Angeles, but shop at Crystals Las Vegas) ...birkin 30 epsom - rose azalee with gris mouette lining and piping.. brushed ghw.. matched my nails perfectly


----------



## Manon07

mygoodies said:


> May I ask which store in Paris? Mine was ordered in Feb 2017 from the Mothership and still MIA
> CONGRATULATIONS and I hope you’ll be able to pick up your baby very soon!!



i messaged you. Stay tuned for a reveal soon [emoji2]!


----------



## b2b3m4

Ordered in November 2016, received in March 2018.



Birkin 25, brushed GHW, cherve Mysore in raisin and rouge tomate.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks again, everyone.  The first order is about a year and a half old and the second one is about a year old.  I'll just have to wait and see....


Really aggravating.


----------



## Caramella-thing

Fab41 said:


> My understanding for this bicolor SO kelly is that if u choose a 2nd color for exterior , it will be on side panels, handle, sangles and clochette... Not aware u can just choose a different color clochette..





Stunette said:


> When you place a SO for Kelly- there are different templates.  It's been a while.. so if memory serves me right. You can only customize to their template. You are unable to pick random things like clochette in a different color, or handle in a different color that is not the side panel color.





okiern1981 said:


> This was posted a few pages back.  Hope it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4003742



Thank you so much!!!


----------



## kath00

Still waiting!  3+ years on an Etain/Rubis Togo B35!!  OMG.  Still showing active in the system.  Pretty sure Etain is rested now...  Good grief.


----------



## cocomlle

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks again, everyone.  The first order is about a year and a half old and the second one is about a year old.  I'll just have to wait and see....



Stinkers! I hope this gets sorted for you!


----------



## Manon07

Here she is! Finally!! Yes, I did jump on a last minute flight to get her and she’s worth it!!! 
Long story goes w/ this and will update later as I ‘ve got plenty shopping to do before the boutiques close. I go home tmrw. [emoji7]


----------



## mygoodies

Manon07 said:


> View attachment 4006992
> View attachment 4006993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is! Finally!! Yes, I did jump on a last minute flight to get her and she’s worth it!!!
> Long story goes w/ this and will update later as I ‘ve got plenty shopping to do before the boutiques close. I go home tmrw. [emoji7]



CONGRATULATIONS dear!!! She turns out perfectly as you wish!! Totally worth the trip. Enjoyyyy!


----------



## Manon07

mygoodies said:


> CONGRATULATIONS dear!!! She turns out perfectly as you wish!! Totally worth the trip. Enjoyyyy!



Well...I almost didnt get it. I received the email that my SO was ready on last week Wed and responded that i may come to Paris in April. There was no response and since my sched happen to work out that I can fly in Paris Sunday, arrive Monday to pick up. Well thats exactly what I did and when I arrived at the leather dept and find that my SA was out sick that day. Then I try to explain to them that I was here to pick up a bag, SA’s wouldnt even let me finish my sentence and once they heard bag they said I have to make an appt. I pulled up an email and they referred to eachother and all I heard was “no, no, no”. The SA returned to me and stated that I needed an appt. That the bag was not at the boutique and w/ an appt they can bring it iver and have it ready. No eye contact, she was reading something on her phone, didnt offer any help at all. She also knew I flew in from NY. It was a long back and forth. I was so disappointed but remained professional and thanked them. 
I called my husband in NY. He is French and he called the customer service #. I went to FSH to try and get an explanation. A nice SA approached me. Looked at my email, checked her system and got on the phone w/ somebody. This was never done for me at the other boutique. My husband too was on the phone w/ customer service and they were trying to find an available SA to present my bag. FSH SA was on the phone as well. All the while I was entertained by staring at Michael Coste! He smiled at me and I said “you look even better in person” [emoji38]. He thanked me kindly and the SA finally came back and said. An SA is awaiting your arrival to present you your bag. [emoji50][emoji1]
So it was there the whole time and they were just being unhelpful. I went back and the atmosphere suddenly changed. The new SA apologized profusely. Everybody was nice. I didnt see the very unhelpful SA. But the other one was all of a sudden very nice. I was brought upstairs, presented my bag and was offered 2 gifts for the misunderstanding. 
I am on the plane headed back to NY. What a trip! [emoji28]


----------



## periogirl28

@Manon07 
Wow goodness. All that way and you almost didn't get to collect your SO! I'm so glad it worked out and FSH came through for you, I gather your SO was not placed there. Congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Manon07 said:


> Well...I almost didnt get it. I received the email that my SO was ready on last week Wed and responded that i may come to Paris in April. There was no response and since my sched happen to work out that I can fly in Paris Sunday, arrive Monday to pick up. Well thats exactly what I did and when I arrived at the leather dept and find that my SA was out sick that day. Then I try to explain to them that I was here to pick up a bag, SA’s wouldnt even let me finish my sentence and once they heard bag they said I have to make an appt. I pulled up an email and they referred to eachother and all I heard was “no, no, no”. The SA returned to me and stated that I needed an appt. That the bag was not at the boutique and w/ an appt they can bring it iver and have it ready. No eye contact, she was reading something on her phone, didnt offer any help at all. She also knew I flew in from NY. It was a long back and forth. I was so disappointed but remained professional and thanked them.
> I called my husband in NY. He is French and he called the customer service #. I went to FSH to try and get an explanation. A nice SA approached me. Looked at my email, checked her system and got on the phone w/ somebody. This was never done for me at the other boutique. My husband too was on the phone w/ customer service and they were trying to find an available SA to present my bag. FSH SA was on the phone as well. All the while I was entertained by staring at Michael Coste! He smiled at me and I said “you look even better in person” [emoji38]. He thanked me kindly and the SA finally came back and said. An SA is awaiting your arrival to present you your bag. [emoji50][emoji1]
> So it was there the whole time and they were just being unhelpful. I went back and the atmosphere suddenly changed. The new SA apologized profusely. Everybody was nice. I didnt see the very unhelpful SA. But the other one was all of a sudden very nice. I was brought upstairs, presented my bag and was offered 2 gifts for the misunderstanding.
> I am on the plane headed back to NY. What a trip! [emoji28]


Was this George V? It's so often like that there.


----------



## Manon07

QuelleFromage said:


> Was this George V? It's so often like that there.



Sevres! That SA shouldnt be working for H!!


----------



## mygoodies

Manon07 said:


> Well...I almost didnt get it. I received the email that my SO was ready on last week Wed and responded that i may come to Paris in April. There was no response and since my sched happen to work out that I can fly in Paris Sunday, arrive Monday to pick up. Well thats exactly what I did and when I arrived at the leather dept and find that my SA was out sick that day. Then I try to explain to them that I was here to pick up a bag, SA’s wouldnt even let me finish my sentence and once they heard bag they said I have to make an appt. I pulled up an email and they referred to eachother and all I heard was “no, no, no”. The SA returned to me and stated that I needed an appt. That the bag was not at the boutique and w/ an appt they can bring it iver and have it ready. No eye contact, she was reading something on her phone, didnt offer any help at all. She also knew I flew in from NY. It was a long back and forth. I was so disappointed but remained professional and thanked them.
> I called my husband in NY. He is French and he called the customer service #. I went to FSH to try and get an explanation. A nice SA approached me. Looked at my email, checked her system and got on the phone w/ somebody. This was never done for me at the other boutique. My husband too was on the phone w/ customer service and they were trying to find an available SA to present my bag. FSH SA was on the phone as well. All the while I was entertained by staring at Michael Coste! He smiled at me and I said “you look even better in person” [emoji38]. He thanked me kindly and the SA finally came back and said. An SA is awaiting your arrival to present you your bag. [emoji50][emoji1]
> So it was there the whole time and they were just being unhelpful. I went back and the atmosphere suddenly changed. The new SA apologized profusely. Everybody was nice. I didnt see the very unhelpful SA. But the other one was all of a sudden very nice. I was brought upstairs, presented my bag and was offered 2 gifts for the misunderstanding.
> I am on the plane headed back to NY. What a trip! [emoji28]



Oooh my goodness girl!! I was thinking abt u today!! I am soooo HAPPY for u they let you take your bag home!!! WTH! I mean it doesn’t matter who will present the bag to you. Besides your SA got sick so it’s not your fault. Did they send you to FSH or you just decided on your own to try to talk to somebody there? I don’t think I would walk out of Sevres without it, let alone thank them for their “help”!! So if you didn’t go to FSH you wouldn’t have gotten it. Shocking!! It also means that H keeps all the SO bags at FSH then right. 

Anyway, I am very happy you have your baby now. Enjoy dear!!!!


----------



## Goodfrtune

I was just offered an SO and I am very excited.  This will be my second one.  Feel like I always play it safe with my bags.  I am very much a neutral color gal.  Pretty sure I want to go with another Birkin but maybe this time a 30 (my others are 35.) I really want to go a little out of the box on this one.  Something bright and cheerful.  Just having such a hard time trying to decide.  Was thinking about BE with a second color (not sure what) or anemone with another color or even a pink. So confused.  Currently my collection includes etoupe, black, malachite, raisin in Birkins, Blue Nuit in Kelly and Jypsiere, Black Jypsiere and Gold GP and Halzan.  Also have a violet medor and malachite jige. Would love any input or pictures of bags for inspiration.


----------



## tramcaro

Manon07 said:


> Well...I almost didnt get it. I received the email that my SO was ready on last week Wed and responded that i may come to Paris in April. There was no response and since my sched happen to work out that I can fly in Paris Sunday, arrive Monday to pick up. Well thats exactly what I did and when I arrived at the leather dept and find that my SA was out sick that day. Then I try to explain to them that I was here to pick up a bag, SA’s wouldnt even let me finish my sentence and once they heard bag they said I have to make an appt. I pulled up an email and they referred to eachother and all I heard was “no, no, no”. The SA returned to me and stated that I needed an appt. That the bag was not at the boutique and w/ an appt they can bring it iver and have it ready. No eye contact, she was reading something on her phone, didnt offer any help at all. She also knew I flew in from NY. It was a long back and forth. I was so disappointed but remained professional and thanked them.
> I called my husband in NY. He is French and he called the customer service #. I went to FSH to try and get an explanation. A nice SA approached me. Looked at my email, checked her system and got on the phone w/ somebody. This was never done for me at the other boutique. My husband too was on the phone w/ customer service and they were trying to find an available SA to present my bag. FSH SA was on the phone as well. All the while I was entertained by staring at Michael Coste! He smiled at me and I said “you look even better in person” [emoji38]. He thanked me kindly and the SA finally came back and said. An SA is awaiting your arrival to present you your bag. [emoji50][emoji1]
> So it was there the whole time and they were just being unhelpful. I went back and the atmosphere suddenly changed. The new SA apologized profusely. Everybody was nice. I didnt see the very unhelpful SA. But the other one was all of a sudden very nice. I was brought upstairs, presented my bag and was offered 2 gifts for the misunderstanding.
> I am on the plane headed back to NY. What a trip! [emoji28]



Oh my goodness!  What an aweful way to greet a customer!  Glad you brought your baby home, it’s gorgeous!  Enjoy and congrats!!


----------



## honhon

Goodfrtune said:


> I was just offered an SO and I am very excited.  This will be my second one.  Feel like I always play it safe with my bags.  I am very much a neutral color gal.  Pretty sure I want to go with another Birkin but maybe this time a 30 (my others are 35.) I really want to go a little out of the box on this one.  Something bright and cheerful.  Just having such a hard time trying to decide.  Was thinking about BE with a second color (not sure what) or anemone with another color or even a pink. So confused.  Currently my collection includes etoupe, black, malachite, raisin in Birkins, Blue Nuit in Kelly and Jypsiere, Black Jypsiere and Gold GP and Halzan.  Also have a violet medor and malachite jige. Would love any input or pictures of bags for inspiration.


congrats for second SO! SO is so fun.  just a note here, i did a BE as a interior and it is bright, very bright.  very eye catching.  just to let you know


----------



## Meta

Dreaming Big said:


> I can’t find the picture with the answer:
> Can a B30 be ordered in evercolour?


No, no Birkins in Evercolor. Only Clemence, Togo, Epsom, Chevre, and Swift available.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Dreaming Big

weN84 said:


> No, no Birkins in Evercolor. Only Clemence, Togo, Epsom, Chevre, and Swift available.
> View attachment 4008380



Thank you for posting the card.


----------



## Goodfrtune

honhon said:


> congrats for second SO! SO is so fun.  just a note here, i did a BE as a interior and it is bright, very bright.  very eye catching.  just to let you know



Thank you honhon, I will definitely keep that in mind! I appreciate your input


----------



## Manon07

mygoodies said:


> Oooh my goodness girl!! I was thinking abt u today!! I am soooo HAPPY for u they let you take your bag home!!! WTH! I mean it doesn’t matter who will present the bag to you. Besides your SA got sick so it’s not your fault. Did they send you to FSH or you just decided on your own to try to talk to somebody there? I don’t think I would walk out of Sevres without it, let alone thank them for their “help”!! So if you didn’t go to FSH you wouldn’t have gotten it. Shocking!! It also means that H keeps all the SO bags at FSH then right.
> 
> Anyway, I am very happy you have your baby now. Enjoy dear!!!!



The bag was at Sevres the whole time! The SA’s there weren’t being helpful at all and I was a bit shocked, disappointed and they gave me no other option but to exit the store. 
I was in a daze walking around brainstorming what to do next as I was only in Paris for the day. Stressed I had my French hubby call from NYC and I opted to try and get answers at FSH! I had no other idea but to go to FSH since it is very tourist friendly and well staffed. 
I am so grateful it all worked out! Back in NY now prepping for another snowstorm on the 1st day of Spring [emoji28]‍


----------



## KH8

Manon07 said:


> The bag was at Sevres the whole time! The SA’s there weren’t being helpful at all and I was a bit shocked, disappointed and they gave me no other option but to exit the store.
> I was in a daze walking around brainstorming what to do next as I was only in Paris for the day. Stressed I had my French hubby call from NYC and I opted to try and get answers at FSH! I had no other idea but to go to FSH since it is very tourist friendly and well staffed.
> I am so grateful it all worked out! Back in NY now prepping for another snowstorm on the 1st day of Spring [emoji28]‍


I would have a heart attack experiencing what you ve been through.... going all the way to find out you couldn't get YOUR bag..... I thought you were talking about FSH at first when you mentioned the SA said you needed an appointment.... does Sevres now require an appointment to see a SA at leather department? I thought it's just putting names down and come back when a SA is ready at Sevres? 

I m glad that they made it right for you at the end!!!!! Enjoy your new love!! ^^


----------



## Manon07

KH8 said:


> I would have a heart attack experiencing what you ve been through.... going all the way to find out you couldn't get YOUR bag..... I thought you were talking about FSH at first when you mentioned the SA said you needed an appointment.... does Sevres now require an appointment to see a SA at leather department? I thought it's just putting names down and come back when a SA is ready at Sevres?
> 
> I m glad that they made it right for you at the end!!!!! Enjoy your new love!! ^^



You are right. Sevres appt system is to input name w/ hostess at leather dept and wait. But the moment she heard bag, the sa wouldnt let me finish my sentence and referred me. So rude. I was so disappointed and felt numb walking around Le Bon Marche brainstorming. No motivation to shop my list. But after all the back & forth from left bank to right bank (my hotel was by FSH), by the time I was done, I only had 2hrs to shop my list. It was then that I realized that I had not eaten anything all day. Landed 7:30am in Paris, had some tea prior to landing & didnt eat on plane. Finally by 5pm I was faint. ‍♀️


----------



## lulilu

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks again, everyone.  The first order is about a year and a half old and the second one is about a year old.  I'll just have to wait and see....



I wouldn't give up hope yet MadamB.  This is not that long a wait in H time for an SO.  Plus, I think the store would have gotten notice if your orders were cancelled?  Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Poco

Manon07 said:


> You are right. Sevres appt system is to input name w/ hostess at leather dept and wait. But the moment she heard bag, the sa wouldnt let me finish my sentence and referred me. So rude. I was so disappointed and felt numb walking around Le Bon Marche brainstorming. No motivation to shop my list. But after all the back & forth from left bank to right bank (my hotel was by FSH), by the time I was done, I only had 2hrs to shop my list. It was then that I realized that I had not eaten anything all day. Landed 7:30am in Paris, had some tea prior to landing & didnt eat on plane. Finally by 5pm I was faint. ‍♀️


I placed my SO at Sevres last Nov. Now I am so worried... My SA is hard to reach( he does not reply email often) & I will fly from America too. Anyway, your SO birkin is beautiful!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

lulilu said:


> I wouldn't give up hope yet MadamB.  This is not that long a wait in H time for an SO.  Plus, I think the store would have gotten notice if your orders were cancelled?  Fingers crossed for you.


Thanks, Lulilu  I still haven't heard from my SA.


----------



## Susie Tunes

Manon07 said:


> The bag was at Sevres the whole time! The SA’s there weren’t being helpful at all and I was a bit shocked, disappointed and they gave me no other option but to exit the store.
> I was in a daze walking around brainstorming what to do next as I was only in Paris for the day. Stressed I had my French hubby call from NYC and I opted to try and get answers at FSH! I had no other idea but to go to FSH since it is very tourist friendly and well staffed.
> I am so grateful it all worked out! Back in NY now prepping for another snowstorm on the 1st day of Spring [emoji28]‍



That experience would test the patience of a saint - well done for keeping your cool and congratulations on your new bag [emoji847]


----------



## westcoastgal

Manon07 said:


> Well...I almost didnt get it. I received the email that my SO was ready on last week Wed and responded that i may come to Paris in April. There was no response and since my sched happen to work out that I can fly in Paris Sunday, arrive Monday to pick up. Well thats exactly what I did and when I arrived at the leather dept and find that my SA was out sick that day. Then I try to explain to them that I was here to pick up a bag, SA’s wouldnt even let me finish my sentence and once they heard bag they said I have to make an appt. I pulled up an email and they referred to eachother and all I heard was “no, no, no”. The SA returned to me and stated that I needed an appt. That the bag was not at the boutique and w/ an appt they can bring it iver and have it ready. No eye contact, she was reading something on her phone, didnt offer any help at all. She also knew I flew in from NY. It was a long back and forth. I was so disappointed but remained professional and thanked them.
> I called my husband in NY. He is French and he called the customer service #. I went to FSH to try and get an explanation. A nice SA approached me. Looked at my email, checked her system and got on the phone w/ somebody. This was never done for me at the other boutique. My husband too was on the phone w/ customer service and they were trying to find an available SA to present my bag. FSH SA was on the phone as well. All the while I was entertained by staring at Michael Coste! He smiled at me and I said “you look even better in person” [emoji38]. He thanked me kindly and the SA finally came back and said. An SA is awaiting your arrival to present you your bag. [emoji50][emoji1]
> So it was there the whole time and they were just being unhelpful. I went back and the atmosphere suddenly changed. The new SA apologized profusely. Everybody was nice. I didnt see the very unhelpful SA. But the other one was all of a sudden very nice. I was brought upstairs, presented my bag and was offered 2 gifts for the misunderstanding.
> I am on the plane headed back to NY. What a trip! [emoji28]


You really handled that amazingly well. H needs to send that SA back to SA school.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Manon07 said:


> You are right. Sevres appt system is to input name w/ hostess at leather dept and wait. But the moment she heard bag, the sa wouldnt let me finish my sentence and referred me. So rude. I was so disappointed and felt numb walking around Le Bon Marche brainstorming. No motivation to shop my list. But after all the back & forth from left bank to right bank (my hotel was by FSH), by the time I was done, I only had 2hrs to shop my list. It was then that I realized that I had not eaten anything all day. Landed 7:30am in Paris, had some tea prior to landing & didnt eat on plane. Finally by 5pm I was faint. ‍♀️


OMG !! what a trip.  I would have fainted if I heard that I couldn't collect the bag.  How could you show them the email and was asked to make an appointment ?  Anyone could have go to the back room and get your bag.  This is such so H but glad that it worked out.


----------



## Manon07

westcoastgal said:


> You really handled that amazingly well. H needs to send that SA back to SA school.



exactly


----------



## mp4

b2b3m4 said:


> Ordered in November 2016, received in March 2018.
> View attachment 4005567
> View attachment 4005568
> 
> Birkin 25, brushed GHW, cherve Mysore in raisin and rouge tomate.



Congrats!!!  I am waiting for a raisin chèvre kelly ordered a month before you.  Your pretty bag has me excited to see mine!!!  Enjoy yours dear!!!!


----------



## mewcraze

I was told ASM can't sell... does anyone know if they can offer SO  TIA


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Does anyone know what colors are currently being offered in chreve for SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tonkamama

Cavalier Girl said:


> Does anyone know what colors are currently being offered in chreve for SO?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/page-219


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Thank you so much, tonkamam!  That's exactly what I needed.


----------



## Gina123

weN84 said:


> No, no Birkins in Evercolor. Only Clemence, Togo, Epsom, Chevre, and Swift available.
> View attachment 4008380



Thank you weN84!

Oops, I thought this leather was being offered in Bs.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Got an update from my SA today:  both orders are still active & pending.


----------



## nicole0612

Madam Bijoux said:


> Got an update from my SA today:  both orders are still active & pending.



Madam this is excellent news! What a relief for you!


----------



## ayc

Madam Bijoux said:


> Got an update from my SA today:  both orders are still active & pending.


great news!! hope you will get them soon!!!!


----------



## cce5858

New to Purse Forum!

To everyone here, are there any known Special Order HAC bags? Specifically the horseshoe stamp. I see many Birkin and Kelly SO bags with the horseshoe, but have yet to see a horseshoe stamp on ANY HAC whether 40, 50, or others. Is the horseshoe only reserved for Birkin and Kelly or something? I have heard of SO bags not coming with a horseshoe stamp. A blue HAC with black handle and strap? Or do I also need to change the stiching color? Are the only blue togo available for SO Bleu Nuit and Bleu Electrique?

Any insight greatly appreciated!


----------



## perthhermes

cce5858 said:


> New to Purse Forum!
> 
> To everyone here, are there any known Special Order HAC bags? Specifically the horseshoe stamp. I see many Birkin and Kelly SO bags with the horseshoe, but have yet to see a horseshoe stamp on ANY HAC whether 40, 50, or others. Is the horseshoe only reserved for Birkin and Kelly or something? I have heard of SO bags not coming with a horseshoe stamp. A blue HAC with black handle and strap? Or do I also need to change the stiching color? Are the only blue togo available for SO Bleu Nuit and Bleu Electrique?
> 
> Any insight greatly appreciated!



Hi.
The SO does extend to the HAC.  I was offered a range to design from including the HAC 40 and 50. 
The process in the designing is the same as any other SO.  

WRT to the colour of leather and stitching - i have had different experiences.  One recent SO only allowed me 10-12 leathers to choose from.  Whilst the one before (only a few months earlier)  at a different store gave me free range of all the available colours and leathers.
I have heard the leather and colour restriction is due to the large back log of orders and this is a way of speeding it up - im not sure about the truth of this.  But from personal experience, it is definitely TRUE when it comes to what you will be offered and what options are available for you.

WRT to the how you can put the leathers together, it is a choice of 5 -6 dif options (from memory).  You CANNOT deviate from these options.


----------



## cce5858

perthhermes said:


> Hi.
> The SO does extend to the HAC.  I was offered a range to design from including the HAC 40 and 50.
> The process in the designing is the same as any other SO.
> 
> WRT to the colour of leather and stitching - i have had different experiences.  One recent SO only allowed me 10-12 leathers to choose from.  Whilst the one before (only a few months earlier)  at a different store gave me free range of all the available colours and leathers.
> I have heard the leather and colour restriction is due to the large back log of orders and this is a way of speeding it up - im not sure about the truth of this.  But from personal experience, it is definitely TRUE when it comes to what you will be offered and what options are available for you.
> 
> WRT to the how you can put the leathers together, it is a choice of 5 -6 dif options (from memory).  You CANNOT deviate from these options.



Thank you for your helpful response.  I am mostly interested in Togo leather for the HAC 40, as it is stiffer than Clemence.  Based on your experience, what were the Blue colors you have seen offered for Togo you have seen in the past few years?  Looks like this year Togo is only offered in the Electrique and Nuit? both I do not like.  I am hoping for a masculine color but at the same time not too dark since I would like to have my handles and strap in Black.

Ideally I would like a Togo blue slightly darker than Bleu de Prusse, and definitely lighter than Blue Nuit.


----------



## perthhermes

cce5858 said:


> Thank you for your helpful response.  I am mostly interested in Togo leather for this bag, as it is stiffer than Clemence.  Based on your experience, what were the Blue colors you have seen offered for Togo you have seen in the past few years?  Looks like this year Togo is only offered in the Electrique and Nuit? both I do not like.  I am hoping for a masculine color but at the same time not too dark since I would like to have my handles and strap in Noir (Sapphir looks good).



No. I have been offered it in all colours avalaible. One offer did not even have blue available. 
Togo is a great leather - most of my bigger HACs are all togo or exotic.
Any colour is great as long as you like it. My brother uses a Pink Sakura HAC 40 for work and he is extremely macho. His wife uses a noir B35 for work. I use a malachite HAC for work and my girl uses barenia B35.  I think, so as long as u are ok with it why not?  

If you want a more conventional colour  - the darker greens are great too (Vert anglaise, Vert fonce).  My favourite blues in the darker hue def includes blue saphir and agate.  These are stunning especially in exotic.
Hope this helps.


----------



## cce5858

perthhermes said:


> No. I have been offered it in all colours avalaible.



Thank you and this is very helpful.  What are your thoughts between Bleu Sapphir and Bleu Baltique?   I am a little confused by you.  Are you saying you have been offered all Hermes colors for SO, even the ones not listed on the SO A la carte list?  Thank you again.


----------



## perthhermes

cce5858 said:


> Thank you and this is very helpful.  What are your thoughts between Bleu Sapphir and Bleu Baltique?   I am a little confused by you.  Are you saying you have been offered all Hermes colors for SO, even the ones not listed on the SO A la carte list?  Thank you again.




Im a sucker for blue saphir...lol

WRT to your second point  - re:confusion.  most times - i have been offered all the colours (comes in a box with all colours available - so many its confusing).  Somestimes, like the last order i placed, i was only offered 10 or 12 colours and only available in TOGO.


----------



## cce5858

perthhermes said:


> Im a sucker for blue saphir...lol
> 
> WRT to your second point  - re:confusion.  most times - i have been offered all the colours (comes in a box with all colours available - so many its confusing).  Somestimes, like the last order i placed, i was only offered 10 or 12 colours and only available in TOGO.



Do you remember if you have ever done a SO in TOGO leather in Bleu Saphir or any other blue? haha


----------



## QuelleFromage

cce5858 said:


> Do you remember if you have ever done a SO in TOGO leather in Bleu Saphir or any other blue? haha


My husband is considering an HAC order and Bleu Nuit and Saphir Togo were both available. He is only interested in Barenia so that is not quite so easy! But for sure you can SO an HAC.


----------



## gazalia

Placed my SO today 
I always wanted a Sellier Kelly and a pink one. So I went for a Kelly Sellier 28, Chèvre in Rose Pourpre. 
For intérieur I first considered Bleu Electrique, Rose Azalee or Bleu Paon. 
But when I saw the swatches I realized all of those colors are gorgeous on its own but not when you combine them. At least not for me. Bleu Eletrique in my opinion brings out the blue undertones in rose pourpre which I don't like. 
My amazing SA then suggested something which I did not consider before but looked really nice. Gris Asphalt interior and stitching. 
He also suggested to go for contrast panels, strap and handle but I declined. 

So RP, Gris Asphalt, BGHW it is! 

So happy and so in love.

I would always advice to look at the swatches and especially the combination in person!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## perthhermes

nice


----------



## Fab41

gazalia said:


> Placed my SO today
> I always wanted a Sellier Kelly and a pink one. So I went for a Kelly Sellier 28, Chèvre in Rose Pourpre.
> For intérieur I first considered Bleu Electrique, Rose Azalee or Bleu Paon.
> But when I saw the swatches I realized all of those colors are gorgeous on its own but not when you combine them. At least not for me. Bleu Eletrique in my opinion brings out the blue undertones in rose pourpre which I don't like.
> My amazing SA then suggested something which I did not consider before but looked really nice. Gris Asphalt interior and stitching.
> He also suggested to go for contrast panels, strap and handle but I declined.
> 
> So RP, Gris Asphalt, BGHW it is!
> 
> So happy and so in love.
> 
> I would always advice to look at the swatches and especially the combination in person!


Pink and grey is always nice... this SO will be so pretty


----------



## LadyCupid

gazalia said:


> Placed my SO today
> I always wanted a Sellier Kelly and a pink one. So I went for a Kelly Sellier 28, Chèvre in Rose Pourpre.
> For intérieur I first considered Bleu Electrique, Rose Azalee or Bleu Paon.
> But when I saw the swatches I realized all of those colors are gorgeous on its own but not when you combine them. At least not for me. Bleu Eletrique in my opinion brings out the blue undertones in rose pourpre which I don't like.
> My amazing SA then suggested something which I did not consider before but looked really nice. Gris Asphalt interior and stitching.
> He also suggested to go for contrast panels, strap and handle but I declined.
> 
> So RP, Gris Asphalt, BGHW it is!
> 
> So happy and so in love.
> 
> I would always advice to look at the swatches and especially the combination in person!


I think you chose a nice combo. I saw rose pourpre/asphalte bicolor combo recently too. Congrats.


----------



## mp4

Gina123 said:


> Thank you Txoceangirl! Bag is gorgeous! [emoji7][emoji253]
> I’m thinking in Togo. I’ve read somewhere that Etain is being phased out... I’m hoping to get in on the last batch.



I have the flipped combo with etain and GM accents.  Posted a pic in the how long did your SO take.  I am super happy with the combo.


----------



## gazalia

Fab41 said:


> Pink and grey is always nice... this SO will be so pretty


thanks a lot. 

I really was torn, because I also love rose azalee and bleu paon, but I think combining these colors with Rp would be too much candy like. 

I am still wondering if bleu paon and RP would have been a nice combo too. 

In the store that just looked too popping for me..but now I have doubts again. 
ARGH!


----------



## Gina123

mp4 said:


> View attachment 3683115



Many congrats MP4! It's gorgeous!!! [emoji7] 

I've recently placed a SO and struggled which ways... At the end, I ordered reverse, GM / Etain accents with bphw. 
I can't wait!


----------



## Gina123

audreylita said:


> The manager asked me not to say anything at the time which I honored but he no longer works at Hermes.  I had flown up to NY for the day to specifically pay for and pick up the bag, only to be told upon arrival that my kelly had been sold.  The excuse was there was a new employee who saw the bag on a shelf and didn't know it was a special order.  I've heard stories of SO's being sold to celebs or very wealthy clients only to have the original person who'd ordered the bag told some story about why their bag was gone.  It's possible that's what happened with me.  I'll never know.  Regardless nothing was ever done to compensate my loss.
> 
> My name was definitely on the box.  Pretty much everyone in that boutique knew who I was, I was in that store all the time.



I'm soooo sorry to hear that. Have you spoken the SM? I would speak to SM about ordering another SO. [emoji253]


----------



## Mpassan03

Hi ladies - I was offered a SO and I cannot decide what to pick.my collection is not big-  I have a B30 black and a tpm and pm evelyne both black.  I love etain and was thinking of doing another 30b with RC inside or switching it up and doing a kelly in a 28 or 25.  SA says 25 is very small but I am a small bag girl and have 2 babies.  I would like this to be day time or nighttime bag.  Also torn btwn Retourne and Sellier.  Need to make a decision soon- any advice would be great!


----------



## Fab41

Mpassan03 said:


> Hi ladies - I was offered a SO and I cannot decide what to pick.my collection is not big-  I have a B30 black and a tpm and pm evelyne both black.  I love etain and was thinking of doing another 30b with RC inside or switching it up and doing a kelly in a 28 or 25.  SA says 25 is very small but I am a small bag girl and have 2 babies.  I would like this to be day time or nighttime bag.  Also torn btwn Retourne and Sellier.  Need to make a decision soon- any advice would be great!


I agree that 25 may be very small ( i have k28 sellier - i measured it, it’s less than 28 cm across the base).. unless a tiny bag ( lie a chanel mini) is what you are used to using.. i feel that a 28 sellier will only fit what you can put in a tpm evie because of the structure.. if K i would get a sellier (28).. you have all black bags, u want all your bags to be dark? Maybe look at the leather list, if u have a preference on leather, this will also limit your choices .. congrats on ur SO offer!


----------



## Notorious Pink

gazalia said:


> Placed my SO today
> I always wanted a Sellier Kelly and a pink one. So I went for a Kelly Sellier 28, Chèvre in Rose Pourpre.
> For intérieur I first considered Bleu Electrique, Rose Azalee or Bleu Paon.
> But when I saw the swatches I realized all of those colors are gorgeous on its own but not when you combine them. At least not for me. Bleu Eletrique in my opinion brings out the blue undertones in rose pourpre which I don't like.
> My amazing SA then suggested something which I did not consider before but looked really nice. Gris Asphalt interior and stitching.
> He also suggested to go for contrast panels, strap and handle but I declined.
> 
> So RP, Gris Asphalt, BGHW it is!
> 
> So happy and so in love.
> 
> I would always advice to look at the swatches and especially the combination in person!





yodaling1 said:


> I think you chose a nice combo. I saw rose pourpre/asphalte bicolor combo recently too. Congrats.



Interesting. I am planning to SO Sellier K25 RP and was planning BE interior (not bicolor exterior). I have also considered RP and GM together. I do love this RP/GA pic. Decisions!!!


----------



## Gina123

Mpassan03 said:


> Hi ladies - I was offered a SO and I cannot decide what to pick.my collection is not big-  I have a B30 black and a tpm and pm evelyne both black.  I love etain and was thinking of doing another 30b with RC inside or switching it up and doing a kelly in a 28 or 25.  SA says 25 is very small but I am a small bag girl and have 2 babies.  I would like this to be day time or nighttime bag.  Also torn btwn Retourne and Sellier.  Need to make a decision soon- any advice would be great!



Tough choices... For an evening bag, definitely go with K 28 or 25... I've used B25 as well as my evening bags. As for colors, I would go with bright colors since you have enough black. Of course, it depends on your wardrobe and preference.


----------



## Meta

Mpassan03 said:


> Hi ladies - I was offered a SO and I cannot decide what to pick.my collection is not big-  I have a B30 black and a tpm and pm evelyne both black.  I love etain and was thinking of doing another 30b with RC inside or switching it up and doing a kelly in a 28 or 25.  SA says 25 is very small but I am a small bag girl and have 2 babies.  I would like this to be day time or nighttime bag.  Also torn btwn Retourne and Sellier.  Need to make a decision soon- any advice would be great!


I shared what fits in a Retourne Kelly 25 and Kelly 28 here if that helps. The Sellier would fit less than what would fit in a Retourne.


----------



## periogirl28

Here is my 2 pence worth of *How to Place an SO*. Again. 
Hurrah for the magic SO Box which is super helpful.

*Step 1*) Look at your current collection and decide what is the *style* you want to request as first priority. I suggest having  2-3 choices just in case. This includes the size and also for Kellys, whether Retourne or Sellier. Consider rarer styles which are not always ordered e.g. The Bolide or Kelly Lakis.

*Step 2*) Decide on* colour and leather*. There are now very helpful posters who get to share the current lists offered. Do refer to that on the relevant threads. If you have not been offered an exotic SO, leave that alone. This is tricky because we all know not all colours and leather combinations are offered AND colours look different in various leathers. Please note that the list now remain more or less the same for 2 rounds and only change in AW i.e. around September.
If you insist on colours outside this list there is no guarantee you will get what you what. Not that there is a guarantee with Hermes anyway! There is now only bi-colour options, which makes things a little less complex and a lot more elegant. 

*Step 3*) Choose your* hardware and stitch*. Please take note that at the moment Rose Gold only for Constance but I am very sure if one is patient they will offer it for B/Ks soon. There is PHW, GHW, Brushed PHW, brushed GHW and Permabrass also. Guilloche and Enamel hardware has NEVER been offered for SO. 
Stitch colours which are not shown in the SO Box can be offered. This depends on your store and you SA. 

*Step 4*) Decide if you want *initials*, which is self explanatory. I am not sure if currently the special pockets are still being offered. In the past, we had the option to customise internal pockets or swap them around, e.g.  zip or open slot.

*After your store places the order, it cannot be changed. At all. 
Take note of what you ordered. *

After that, the best advice my SA has given me is to *forget you ever placed this order. *You will not get an confirmation email and unlesss it is cancelled, the store does not know what stage the bag is at. SAs can tell you if it is still in the system which means it is queued and will be made. Then on that magic day, depending where you are, you get an email/ call to collect your magic bag. I think generally one has to collect it personally now. I can only speak from my own experience and I get an email from FSH leather department. They will hold the bag until you visit or you can pay by bank transfer and collect the bag later. Retournes do not arrive faster than Selliers. They just seem that way. Birkins may arrive faster than Kellys. Because Kellys are harder to make. Constances take even longer. Exotics are the worse. 

Last piece of advice which I myself forget. Check the bag very carefully when you receive it. In the excitement of finally getting your SO, overcome by the new bag scent and the unboxing, we all forget this. 
*Congrats on being offered a chance to place your SO. HTH! 
*


----------



## Hat Trick

Very good advice.
Especially the bit about forgetting you ever placed it...


----------



## periogirl28

Hat Trick said:


> Very good advice.
> Especially the bit about forgetting you ever placed it...


I try to do that.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hat Trick

A bit like Santa - only comes when you are sleeping (i.e. you've given up)!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my 2 pence worth of *How to Place an SO*. Again.
> Hurrah for the magic SO Box which is super helpful.
> 
> *Step 1*) Look at your current collection and decide what is the *style* you want to request as first priority. I suggest having  2-3 choices just in case. This includes the size and also for Kellys, whether Retourne or Sellier. Consider rarer styles which are not always ordered e.g. The Bolide or Kelly Lakis.
> 
> *Step 2*) Decide on* colour and leather*. There are now very helpful posters who get to share the current lists offered. Do refer to that on the relevant threads. If you have not been offered an exotic SO, leave that alone. This is tricky because we all know not all colours and leather combinations are offered AND colours look different in various leathers. Please note that the list now remain more or less the same for 2 rounds and only change in AW i.e. around September.
> If you insist on colours outside this list there is no guarantee you will get what you what. Not that there is a guarantee with Hermes anyway! There is now only bi-colour options, which makes things a little less complex and a lot more elegant.
> 
> *Step 3*) Choose your* hardware and stitch*. Please take note that at the moment Rose Gold only for Constance but I am very sure if one is patient they will offer it for B/Ks soon. There is PHW, GHW, Brushed PHW, brushed GHW and Permabrass also. Guilloche and Enamel hardware has NEVER been offered for SO.
> Stitch colours which are not shown in the SO Box can be offered. This depends on your store and you SA.
> 
> *Step 4*) Decide if you want *initials*, which is self explanatory. I am not sure if currently the special pockets are still being offered. In the past, we had the option to customise internal pockets or swap them around, e.g.  zip or open slot.
> 
> *After your store places the order, it cannot be changed. At all.
> Take note of what you ordered. *
> 
> After that, the best advice my SA has given me is to *forget you ever placed this order. *You will not get an confirmation email and unlesss it is cancelled, the store does not know what stage the bag is at. SAs can tell you if it is still in the system which means it is queued and will be made. Then on that magic day, depending where you are, you get an email/ call to collect your magic bag. I think generally one has to collect it personally now. I can only speak from my own experience and I get an email from FSH leather department. They will hold the bag until you visit or you can pay by bank transfer and collect the bag later. Retournes do not arrive faster than Selliers. They just seem that way. Birkins may arrive faster than Kellys. Because Kellys are harder to make. Constances take even longer. Exotics are the worse.
> 
> Last piece of advice which I myself forget. Check the bag very carefully when you receive it. In the excitement of finally getting your SO, overcome by the new bag scent and the unboxing, we all forget this.
> *Congrats on being offered a chance to place your SO. HTH! *


You compiled everything so eloquently! I wish I had all this info when I placed my first SO. Definitely helpful for anyone creating their first one this year.


----------



## KH8

Hat Trick said:


> Very good advice.
> Especially the bit about forgetting you ever placed it...



Exactly my dilemma.... SA said to expect 8 months and I ve been wondering about bag quotas..... 

Thanks very much @periogirl28!! Me too I wish I had the chance to see this before placing mine~ And now I can just hope it would actually arrive safe and sound~~


----------



## Meta

shoutout to @periogirl28 for taking the time to write a guide to placing an SO.   It's what the process and placing an SO is in a nutshell. I'd like the post to infinity if I could!!


----------



## periogirl28

weN84 said:


> shoutout to @periogirl28 for taking the time to write a guide to placing an SO.   It's what the process and placing an SO is in a nutshell. I'd like the post to infinity if I could!!


Sweetie! Caffeine fuelled post.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> After that, the best advice my SA has given me is to *forget you ever placed this order. *


Words to live by! 
Another thing I want to stress is that there really is NO way of knowing what bags will come in first/sooner. It's not because of colour, style nor hardware. There is no scientific formula to apply. Order what you really really want and wait patiently.


----------



## footlocker

I know in the past two SO seasons, only single color lakis can be ordered.....does anyone know can I change the lining color of Lakis if I SO now?


----------



## Meta

footlocker said:


> I know in the past two SO seasons, only single color lakis can be ordered.....does anyone know can I change the lining color of Lakis if I SO now?


No, it remains a single color SO at this point in time.


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my 2 pence worth of *How to Place an SO*. Again.
> Hurrah for the magic SO Box which is super helpful.
> 
> *Step 1*) Look at your current collection and decide what is the *style* you want to request as first priority. I suggest having  2-3 choices just in case. This includes the size and also for Kellys, whether Retourne or Sellier. Consider rarer styles which are not always ordered e.g. The Bolide or Kelly Lakis.
> 
> *Step 2*) Decide on* colour and leather*. There are now very helpful posters who get to share the current lists offered. Do refer to that on the relevant threads. If you have not been offered an exotic SO, leave that alone. This is tricky because we all know not all colours and leather combinations are offered AND colours look different in various leathers. Please note that the list now remain more or less the same for 2 rounds and only change in AW i.e. around September.
> If you insist on colours outside this list there is no guarantee you will get what you what. Not that there is a guarantee with Hermes anyway! There is now only bi-colour options, which makes things a little less complex and a lot more elegant.
> 
> *Step 3*) Choose your* hardware and stitch*. Please take note that at the moment Rose Gold only for Constance but I am very sure if one is patient they will offer it for B/Ks soon. There is PHW, GHW, Brushed PHW, brushed GHW and Permabrass also. Guilloche and Enamel hardware has NEVER been offered for SO.
> Stitch colours which are not shown in the SO Box can be offered. This depends on your store and you SA.
> 
> *Step 4*) Decide if you want *initials*, which is self explanatory. I am not sure if currently the special pockets are still being offered. In the past, we had the option to customise internal pockets or swap them around, e.g.  zip or open slot.
> 
> *After your store places the order, it cannot be changed. At all.
> Take note of what you ordered. *
> 
> After that, the best advice my SA has given me is to *forget you ever placed this order. *You will not get an confirmation email and unlesss it is cancelled, the store does not know what stage the bag is at. SAs can tell you if it is still in the system which means it is queued and will be made. Then on that magic day, depending where you are, you get an email/ call to collect your magic bag. I think generally one has to collect it personally now. I can only speak from my own experience and I get an email from FSH leather department. They will hold the bag until you visit or you can pay by bank transfer and collect the bag later. Retournes do not arrive faster than Selliers. They just seem that way. Birkins may arrive faster than Kellys. Because Kellys are harder to make. Constances take even longer. Exotics are the worse.
> 
> Last piece of advice which I myself forget. Check the bag very carefully when you receive it. In the excitement of finally getting your SO, overcome by the new bag scent and the unboxing, we all forget this.
> *Congrats on being offered a chance to place your SO. HTH!
> *


You're fantastic


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> You're fantastic


I was bored of seeing the same questions asked... 
BTW my dear you are much more qualified to write that post than I am.


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> I was bored of seeing the same questions asked...
> BTW my dear you are much more qualified to write that post than I am.


No no we all learn more and share together 
BTW  your intentions is gd
However  no one will bother to  read
Same cycle  will repeat  haha


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my 2 pence worth of *How to Place an SO*. Again.
> Hurrah for the magic SO Box which is super helpful.
> 
> *Step 1*) Look at your current collection and decide what is the *style* you want to request as first priority. I suggest having  2-3 choices just in case. This includes the size and also for Kellys, whether Retourne or Sellier. Consider rarer styles which are not always ordered e.g. The Bolide or Kelly Lakis.
> 
> *Step 2*) Decide on* colour and leather*. There are now very helpful posters who get to share the current lists offered. Do refer to that on the relevant threads. If you have not been offered an exotic SO, leave that alone. This is tricky because we all know not all colours and leather combinations are offered AND colours look different in various leathers. Please note that the list now remain more or less the same for 2 rounds and only change in AW i.e. around September.
> If you insist on colours outside this list there is no guarantee you will get what you what. Not that there is a guarantee with Hermes anyway! There is now only bi-colour options, which makes things a little less complex and a lot more elegant.
> 
> *Step 3*) Choose your* hardware and stitch*. Please take note that at the moment Rose Gold only for Constance but I am very sure if one is patient they will offer it for B/Ks soon. There is PHW, GHW, Brushed PHW, brushed GHW and Permabrass also. Guilloche and Enamel hardware has NEVER been offered for SO.
> Stitch colours which are not shown in the SO Box can be offered. This depends on your store and you SA.
> 
> *Step 4*) Decide if you want *initials*, which is self explanatory. I am not sure if currently the special pockets are still being offered. In the past, we had the option to customise internal pockets or swap them around, e.g.  zip or open slot.
> 
> *After your store places the order, it cannot be changed. At all.
> Take note of what you ordered. *
> 
> After that, the best advice my SA has given me is to *forget you ever placed this order. *You will not get an confirmation email and unlesss it is cancelled, the store does not know what stage the bag is at. SAs can tell you if it is still in the system which means it is queued and will be made. Then on that magic day, depending where you are, you get an email/ call to collect your magic bag. I think generally one has to collect it personally now. I can only speak from my own experience and I get an email from FSH leather department. They will hold the bag until you visit or you can pay by bank transfer and collect the bag later. Retournes do not arrive faster than Selliers. They just seem that way. Birkins may arrive faster than Kellys. Because Kellys are harder to make. Constances take even longer. Exotics are the worse.
> 
> Last piece of advice which I myself forget. Check the bag very carefully when you receive it. In the excitement of finally getting your SO, overcome by the new bag scent and the unboxing, we all forget this.
> *Congrats on being offered a chance to place your SO. HTH!
> *


Thanks Periogirl.
This is really helpful. I am in the process of placing one , unfortunately based on the info shared here, Rouge Vif Togo is not offered this season. What a let down......[emoji22]


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> No no we all learn more and share together
> BTW  your intentions is gd
> However  no one will bother to  read
> Same cycle  will repeat  haha


Haha you are right!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Haha you are right!


We will just keep reposting your suggestions hahaha


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> Thanks Periogirl.
> This is really helpful. I am in the process of placing one , unfortunately based on the info shared here, Rouge Vif Togo is not offered this season. What a let down......[emoji22]


Babe stop asking for Reds...you have enough.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

I never even thought to order a Lakis!!! Just solved my next-after-next dilemma. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]. [emoji8]


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> Babe stop asking for Reds...you have enough. [emoji813]


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]  I keep drooling at other people's gorgeous red. Just one more please, please......[emoji28] [emoji28] [emoji28]


----------



## tramcaro

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my 2 pence worth of *How to Place an SO*. Again.
> Hurrah for the magic SO Box which is super helpful.
> 
> *Step 1*) Look at your current collection and decide what is the *style* you want to request as first priority. I suggest having  2-3 choices just in case. This includes the size and also for Kellys, whether Retourne or Sellier. Consider rarer styles which are not always ordered e.g. The Bolide or Kelly Lakis.
> 
> *Step 2*) Decide on* colour and leather*. There are now very helpful posters who get to share the current lists offered. Do refer to that on the relevant threads. If you have not been offered an exotic SO, leave that alone. This is tricky because we all know not all colours and leather combinations are offered AND colours look different in various leathers. Please note that the list now remain more or less the same for 2 rounds and only change in AW i.e. around September.
> If you insist on colours outside this list there is no guarantee you will get what you what. Not that there is a guarantee with Hermes anyway! There is now only bi-colour options, which makes things a little less complex and a lot more elegant.
> 
> *Step 3*) Choose your* hardware and stitch*. Please take note that at the moment Rose Gold only for Constance but I am very sure if one is patient they will offer it for B/Ks soon. There is PHW, GHW, Brushed PHW, brushed GHW and Permabrass also. Guilloche and Enamel hardware has NEVER been offered for SO.
> Stitch colours which are not shown in the SO Box can be offered. This depends on your store and you SA.
> 
> *Step 4*) Decide if you want *initials*, which is self explanatory. I am not sure if currently the special pockets are still being offered. In the past, we had the option to customise internal pockets or swap them around, e.g.  zip or open slot.
> 
> *After your store places the order, it cannot be changed. At all.
> Take note of what you ordered. *
> 
> After that, the best advice my SA has given me is to *forget you ever placed this order. *You will not get an confirmation email and unlesss it is cancelled, the store does not know what stage the bag is at. SAs can tell you if it is still in the system which means it is queued and will be made. Then on that magic day, depending where you are, you get an email/ call to collect your magic bag. I think generally one has to collect it personally now. I can only speak from my own experience and I get an email from FSH leather department. They will hold the bag until you visit or you can pay by bank transfer and collect the bag later. Retournes do not arrive faster than Selliers. They just seem that way. Birkins may arrive faster than Kellys. Because Kellys are harder to make. Constances take even longer. Exotics are the worse.
> 
> Last piece of advice which I myself forget. Check the bag very carefully when you receive it. In the excitement of finally getting your SO, overcome by the new bag scent and the unboxing, we all forget this.
> *Congrats on being offered a chance to place your SO. HTH! *



Wish I had this succint and helpful all-in-one instruction when I made my SO last year.  Thank u!  You’re a wealth of knowledge!


----------



## periogirl28

tramcaro said:


> Wish I had this succint and helpful all-in-one instruction when I made my SO last year.  Thank u!  You’re a wealth of knowledge!


You are very kind. I hope this helps those who are overwhelmed with the choices and don't know where to start.


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> You are very kind. I hope this helps those who are overwhelmed with the choices and don't know where to start.


We should re-post these helpful guidelines on the first page when the new chapter starts


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> Here is my 2 pence worth of *How to Place an SO*. Again.
> Hurrah for the magic SO Box which is super helpful.
> 
> *Step 1*) Look at your current collection and decide what is the *style* you want to request as first priority. I suggest having  2-3 choices just in case. This includes the size and also for Kellys, whether Retourne or Sellier. Consider rarer styles which are not always ordered e.g. The Bolide or Kelly Lakis.
> 
> *Step 2*) Decide on* colour and leather*. There are now very helpful posters who get to share the current lists offered. Do refer to that on the relevant threads. If you have not been offered an exotic SO, leave that alone. This is tricky because we all know not all colours and leather combinations are offered AND colours look different in various leathers. Please note that the list now remain more or less the same for 2 rounds and only change in AW i.e. around September.
> If you insist on colours outside this list there is no guarantee you will get what you what. Not that there is a guarantee with Hermes anyway! There is now only bi-colour options, which makes things a little less complex and a lot more elegant.
> 
> *Step 3*) Choose your* hardware and stitch*. Please take note that at the moment Rose Gold only for Constance but I am very sure if one is patient they will offer it for B/Ks soon. There is PHW, GHW, Brushed PHW, brushed GHW and Permabrass also. Guilloche and Enamel hardware has NEVER been offered for SO.
> Stitch colours which are not shown in the SO Box can be offered. This depends on your store and you SA.
> 
> *Step 4*) Decide if you want *initials*, which is self explanatory. I am not sure if currently the special pockets are still being offered. In the past, we had the option to customise internal pockets or swap them around, e.g.  zip or open slot.
> 
> *After your store places the order, it cannot be changed. At all.
> Take note of what you ordered. *
> 
> After that, the best advice my SA has given me is to *forget you ever placed this order. *You will not get an confirmation email and unlesss it is cancelled, the store does not know what stage the bag is at. SAs can tell you if it is still in the system which means it is queued and will be made. Then on that magic day, depending where you are, you get an email/ call to collect your magic bag. I think generally one has to collect it personally now. I can only speak from my own experience and I get an email from FSH leather department. They will hold the bag until you visit or you can pay by bank transfer and collect the bag later. Retournes do not arrive faster than Selliers. They just seem that way. Birkins may arrive faster than Kellys. Because Kellys are harder to make. Constances take even longer. Exotics are the worse.
> 
> Last piece of advice which I myself forget. Check the bag very carefully when you receive it. In the excitement of finally getting your SO, overcome by the new bag scent and the unboxing, we all forget this.
> *Congrats on being offered a chance to place your SO. HTH! *


This post should be made into a sticky!


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> This post should be made into a sticky!


You are too sweet my dear but this will need constant updating as the offered specs change.


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

So my special order came!!! Going to pick it up tmr.

B25 blue electric with Gris M interior in chreve!!!

Will post pics soon!!! Can’t believe this came before my K28 which I have waited for over 1.5 years.


----------



## bella10

Also got a call yesterday B25 rose poupre with Etoupe interior in chèvre. 
Waiting time was only 6 months,,,


----------



## footlocker

weN84 said:


> No, it remains a single color SO at this point in time.


Thanks for the intel. =)


----------



## boboxu

bella10 said:


> Also got a call yesterday B25 rose poupre with Etoupe interior in chèvre.
> Waiting time was only 6 months,,,


Are you located in US? If yes, its giving me hope because I’m waiting for a B25 in cherve too lol


----------



## LovingTheOrange

boboxu said:


> Are you located in US? If yes, its giving me hope because I’m waiting for a B25 in cherve too lol


My friend received her b25 chevre last week! Good luck on yours


----------



## rania1981

periogirl28 said:


> Haha you are right!


Can we make this a sticky? It’s a very helpful guide!


----------



## nhoness

Jhoshopgirl said:


> So my special order came!!! Going to pick it up tmr.
> 
> B25 blue electric with Gris M interior in chreve!!!
> 
> Will post pics soon!!! Can’t believe this came before my K28 which I have waited for over 1.5 years.



Me too! I am still waiting for my K28 from October 2016 and already got my B25.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> Got an update from my SA today:  both orders are still active & pending.


That is so exciting, do you know if it is constantly updated in their system?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

luxi_max said:


> You can’t go wrong with either.  Anemone is amazing.  I have a b25 SO and love it!


So I was going to do a B30 but the leather I wanted wasn't available in a Birkin so I went with a K28.  Can't wait to see it !!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Caramella-thing said:


> I have K28 in anemone - I absolutely love it!


I eneded up doing a K28  Now the countdown begins !!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Gina123 said:


> I’m a birkin girl after several attempts at K35 & K28.
> I love that color, what are you thinking for interior?


So after debating so much in my head, I decided to do a B30 but then the choice was made for me because the leather I wanted wasn't available in a Birkin. I went with a K28. I did Anemone with Rose Pourpre panels.


----------



## tonkamama

Michelleka2 said:


> So after debating so much in my head, I decided to do a B30 but then the choice was made for me because the leather I wanted wasn't available in a Birkin. I went with a K28. I did Anemone with Rose Pourpre panels.


What leather choice is not available for SO Birkin?


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

tonkamama said:


> What leather choice is not available for SO Birkin?



Anemone was only offered in Togo and Evercolor. I didn't want Togo. So I did it in Evercolor and that wasn't offered in a Birkin.


----------



## tonkamama

Michelleka2 said:


> Anemone was only offered in Togo and Evercolor. I didn't want Togo. So I did it in Evercolor and that wasn't offered in a Birkin.


Evercolor is not offered for size = or > 30cm.  I did a B30 Togo in Anemone  and it’s an amazing classic pop color to add to your collection.  Congratulation dear


----------



## boboxu

LovingTheOrange said:


> My friend received her b25 chevre last week! Good luck on yours


Thanks dear, I placed mine end of September 2017, so it’s been about 6 months. I did in B25 Cherve, hopefully it’s just around the corner ☺️


----------



## Meta

@tonkamama Evercolor is available for SO in Kelly up to size 35. It just isn't offered for a Birkin.


----------



## luxuryilove

Hi all. What do you think about Kelly 32 Noir with Gris Mouette inside and PHW? Epsom leather.


----------



## periogirl28

luxuryilove said:


> Hi all. What do you think about Kelly 32 Noir with Gris Mouette inside and PHW? Epsom leather.


Yes why not? Just note, some people worry about having a light color interior. Also Hermes spa doesn't clean interiors. I have no problems myself.


----------



## tonkamama

weN84 said:


> @tonkamama Evercolor is available for SO in Kelly up to size 35. It just isn't offered for a Birkin.
> View attachment 4017778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you dear for the clarification


----------



## joanneminnie

Just realize some marks on the BGHW.. anyone had the same problem?


----------



## bagidiotic

joanneminnie said:


> Just realize some marks on the BGHW.. anyone had the same problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019989


Using mine for years
First time  seeing this


----------



## Gigllee

Quick question to fellow tpf’ers. Do you get an email or any kind of confirmation when your special order is placed? I had the fortune of placing a special order with my SA but I’m not sure what happens next. She took down the order specs on a form/paper and said it might take up to a year. Of course I m asking here so as I won’t spam her with frivolous questions...lol


----------



## Fab41

Gigllee said:


> Quick question to fellow tpf’ers. Do you get an email or any kind of confirmation when your special order is placed? I had the fortune of placing a special order with my SA but I’m not sure what happens next. She took down the order specs on a form/paper and said it might take up to a year. Of course I m asking here so as I won’t spam her with frivolous questions...lol


No email. I just checked with my SA later and she said she has checked and got confirmation that the specs were approved.. she told me ETA was spring 2018 & it arrived 3/2. Your SA can help you with confirmation, i get it, not knowing the “progress” is kind of a torture.. but nothing else to do but wait ( and get the wallet ready )


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## honhon

joanneminnie said:


> Just realize some marks on the BGHW.. anyone had the same problem?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4019989


my bghw came with protection sticker mark.  i had to rub off quite hard to get rid of.  i rubbed with soft cloth.


----------



## VickyB

As we are all collecting our thoughts for what SOs we will be placing, I have a question for the group.  If this question doesn't belong here, I will remove it. My Ks are retourne 32s and 28 Selliers. For this SO I want to do a K 32 sellier. Will it feel much larger than my retourne 32s? I realize sellier will already make it seem larger but do you all think it really seems like a larger bag? Thanks in advance for your help! Very appreciated!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

VickyB said:


> As we are all collecting our thoughts for what SOs we will be placing, I have a question for the group.  If this question doesn't belong here, I will remove it. My Ks are retourne 32s and 28 Selliers. For this SO I want to do a K 32 sellier. Will it feel much larger than my retourne 32s? I realize sellier will already make it seem larger but do you all think it really seems like a larger bag? Thanks in advance for your help! Very appreciated!


I have both k32 retourne and sellier. The 32 definitely looks bigger when you look at it because of its structured shape. In terms of storage, the retourne definitely fits more without having to organize your items. Visually, I feel that the K32 looks smaller than B30. 

I’m attaching photos of both my sellier RJ and retourne GA! I tried finding photos of the same angle so you can see the size comparison. For your reference, I am 5’6.


----------



## VickyB

LovingTheOrange said:


> I have both k32 retourne and sellier. The 32 definitely looks bigger when you look at it because of its structured shape. In terms of storage, the retourne definitely fits more without having to organize your items. Visually, I feel that the K32 looks smaller than B30.
> 
> I’m attaching photos of both my sellier RJ and retourne GA! I tried finding photos of the same angle so you can see the size comparison. For your reference, I am 5’6.
> 
> View attachment 4020840
> 
> View attachment 4020841



Thanks so much, Loving!!! The pics are lovely! THat's a 32 retourne in the secod pic? I've been lining up my K retournes and K selliers against my B 30s and 35s. Seeing your pic of the red kelley, I'm gonna go for 32 sellier!!!!! 
Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

VickyB said:


> Thanks so much, Loving!!! The pics are lovely! THat's a 32 retourne in the secod pic? I've been lining up my K retournes and K selliers against my B 30s and 35s. Seeing your pic of the red kelley, I'm gonna go for 32 sellier!!!!!
> Have a great weekend!!!


Yes that’s a 32 retourne in the second pic. you have a good eye bag looks longer than normal because of my wide angle camera lens. The first photo is actually rose jaipur, not red  please update us on the rest of your SO specs!


----------



## VickyB

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yes that’s a 32 retourne in the second pic. you have a good eye bag looks longer than normal because of my wide angle camera lens. The first photo is actually rose jaipur, not red  please update us on the rest of your SO specs!



Thanks, again! All my K selliers are box so dressier bags (that I hardly use) and my K 32 retournes are my casual  run around bags day/night. Really excited to place this SO for a 32 sellier as I think I will be a bridge between the Ks I have.


----------



## bella10

@boboxu  Yes, I am in US.


----------



## bella10




----------



## Notorious Pink

bella10 said:


> View attachment 4021222
> View attachment 4021221
> View attachment 4021223



Ahhh.....gorgeous!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

bella10 said:


> View attachment 4021222
> View attachment 4021221
> View attachment 4021223


The brushed gold hardware looks amazing with the RP color!


----------



## boboxu

bella10 said:


> View attachment 4021222
> View attachment 4021221
> View attachment 4021223


Awww, the poupre in cherve is so pretty. Mine also has poupre on the side, can’t wait til it gets here ☺️


----------



## joanneminnie

bagidiotic said:


> Using mine for years
> First time  seeing this





honhon said:


> my bghw came with protection sticker mark.  i had to rub off quite hard to get rid of.  i rubbed with soft cloth.



Thank you ladies. I was able to bring her to the store and the craftsman was able to clean it in 5 min[emoji16]


----------



## LadyCupid

joanneminnie said:


> Thank you ladies. I was able to bring her to the store and the craftsman was able to clean it in 5 min[emoji16]


Ah so it is just glue residue? So glad it is taken care of easily.


----------



## bagidiotic

joanneminnie said:


> Thank you ladies. I was able to bring her to the store and the craftsman was able to clean it in 5 min[emoji16]


Wonderful


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

bella10 said:


> View attachment 4021222
> View attachment 4021221
> View attachment 4021223



A beauty, *bella10*!  And your pup, adorable!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bella10

Thanks ladies, I hope everyone get  their SO,s soon


----------



## honhon

westcoastgal said:


> The brushed gold hardware looks amazing with the RP color!


i agree, bghw brings out the redness in RP.  if it were phw it would have brought out the blueness which is more challenging with skin tone


----------



## Gigllee

Fab41 said:


> No email. I just checked with my SA later and she said she has checked and got confirmation that the specs were approved.. she told me ETA was spring 2018 & it arrived 3/2. Your SA can help you with confirmation, i get it, not knowing the “progress” is kind of a torture.. but nothing else to do but wait ( and get the wallet ready )


Thank you


----------



## Princess D

megt10 said:


> I ordered chèvre retourne with a 110cm strap. I actually have 3 Kelly’s MIA. The second was swift leather with a 110 cm strap that was placed in November of 2016, also retourne then I placed a SO for a Constance, it arrived in less than 6 months and my last SO was for a K 25 chèvre November of 2017.



I ordered a k25 sellier chèvre in April 2017 and initially my SA said 10 months.  She recently told me it could be up to 2 years.  I ordered a shorter strap so I guess my order hits all the factors that might delay delivery?! ‍♀️‍♀️


----------



## gazalia

O


----------



## Gina123

bella10 said:


> View attachment 4021222
> View attachment 4021221
> View attachment 4021223



Gorgeous! Many congrats!!!
And your fur baby is adorable.


----------



## gazalia

bella10 said:


> View attachment 4021222
> View attachment 4021221
> View attachment 4021223



WOW! 

absolutely stunning. Can't wait for my RP Kelly. We have similar specs. Interior for me is gris asphalt but I also chose BGHW. 

Your B is so beautiful!!


----------



## joanneminnie

yodaling1 said:


> Ah so it is just glue residue? So glad it is taken care of easily.



I don’t think it’s glue residual as I took off the stickers when I purchased it. Not sure exactly what it is but it also happened to my piano (the brand name in golden metal) and it was easily fixed so I was not as worried. Just curious what it could be.


----------



## WilliamLion

weN84 said:


> @tonkamama Evercolor is available for SO in Kelly up to size 35. It just isn't offered for a Birkin.
> View attachment 4017778


How I wish I saw these cards earlier... I just did a So Kelly 35 Retourne with Mysore... Not sure if I should notify my SA right now...


----------



## LadyCupid

WilliamLion said:


> How I wish I saw these cards earlier... I just did a So Kelly 35 Retourne with Mysore... Not sure if I should notify my SA right now...


Your SA didn't know chèvre is only up to size 28? Your order will be rejected. Better let the SA know and select a different option.


----------



## WilliamLion

yodaling1 said:


> Your SA didn't know chèvre is only up to size 28? Your order will be rejected. Better let the SA know and select a different option.


They looked at the cards and told me no reason they can’t do it... I was so surprised and happy that Mysore can be made into larger size bags... ok I need to think of a new combo TAT


----------



## siutabo

Lenecarter said:


> View attachment 3913889
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 7 and half months waiting my SO is ready for pick up.
> Here she is ...
> K25 Jaune D’Or and Griss Mouette in Epsom with Brushed Gold HW


We are twins.... But it took more than one year!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Princess D said:


> I ordered a k25 sellier chèvre in April 2017 and initially my SA said 10 months.  She recently told me it could be up to 2 years.  I ordered a shorter strap so I guess my order hits all the factors that might delay delivery?! ‍♀️‍♀️


I ordered the same in May 2017....still in the system, still waiting!


----------



## MegumiX

Have you ever recieve two special orders at once? Omg ladies, I felt so increadibly blessed during the holidays. My latest SO arrived just before Christmas and both of my SO this time arrived just during Easter.

6 months wait was totally worth it. So in love with my new babes. Any guesses guys?


----------



## qtpik8

I just got the call about my Special Order and I can't pick it up for a week because I'm traveling. Wanted to check in here - I ordered it October 31, 2017, and I got my call yesterday, April 5, 2018. 5 Months, 5 days. Is that a record? 

It's a B30. (Well, I haven't seen it yet, but it better be!)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bella10 said:


> View attachment 4021222
> View attachment 4021221
> View attachment 4021223


OMGoodnes this is exquisite!!! RP looks so delicious in chevre!!!! Congrats!


----------



## DDCHA

If offered an SO, do they offer one every semester or is it up to your SA every new semester depending on how much you spent? Kinda new at this SO thing. SO’ed my first last November 2017 and still waiting on it, but know the new spring SO season has begun and haven’t been offered yet...bought a lot, but via phone and shipped to me. Is it something to be offered in person only? Thanks fellow sistahs!!


----------



## Yukisara

Hello lovelies! I had a chance to place my second SO today (still couldn't believe it!) Wondering if any of you had an experience of placing a togo sillier? I heard this kind of option usually take longer but I won't mind as I'm not a fan of Epsom and I know that I would only take non-epsom Sellier. Keeping my fingers crossed that the system will accept it 
I opted for
Kelly 25 Sellier (option 3; contrast sangle) 
Main: gris mouette
Contrast: etain
Stitch: Rose lipstick (sadly they do not offer Rose Azalee for this season)
Brushed Gold hardware
Would love to hear what you think about this option ! 
p.s. I'm petite


----------



## QuelleFromage

Yukisara said:


> Hello lovelies! I had a chance to place my second SO today (still couldn't believe it!) Wondering if any of you had an experience of placing a togo sillier? I heard this kind of option usually take longer but I won't mind as I'm not a fan of Epsom and I know that I would only take non-epsom Sellier. Keeping my fingers crossed that the system will accept it
> I opted for
> Kelly 25 Sellier (option 3; contrast sangle)
> Main: gris mouette
> Contrast: etain
> Stitch: Rose lipstick (sadly they do not offer Rose Azalee for this season)
> Brushed Gold hardware
> Would love to hear what you think about this option !
> p.s. I'm petite


Yes, I have ordered and received Togo sellier. It took 2 years.


----------



## jeninvan

Hi ladies.  I have a question in regards to the time frame for SO.  I had the amazing opportunity to place my first SO yesterday.  I was debating between B30 or a K32 and decided to go with the K32.  When reading through the thread, I've noticed that the SO B's tend to come a lot quicker than SO K's.  Is my assumption correct on this?  TIA


----------



## luxi_max

qtpik8 said:


> I just got the call about my Special Order and I can't pick it up for a week because I'm traveling. Wanted to check in here - I ordered it October 31, 2017, and I got my call yesterday, April 5, 2018. 5 Months, 5 days. Is that a record?
> 
> It's a B30. (Well, I haven't seen it yet, but it better be!)



Congratulations! That’s exciting!


----------



## Meta

qtpik8 said:


> I just got the call about my Special Order and I can't pick it up for a week because I'm traveling. Wanted to check in here - I ordered it October 31, 2017, and I got my call yesterday, April 5, 2018. 5 Months, 5 days. Is that a record?
> 
> It's a B30. (Well, I haven't seen it yet, but it better be!)


 on your SO! 

Think @periogirl28 holds the quickest record for 10 weeks!  That said, there's never any rhyme or reason how quickly an SO would arrive since apparently someone waited 7 years for theirs?  And then @oasis1313  who finally received the SO that s/he kept asking for a decade with repeated cancellations.


----------



## bagidiotic

Yukisara said:


> Hello lovelies! I had a chance to place my second SO today (still couldn't believe it!) Wondering if any of you had an experience of placing a togo sillier? I heard this kind of option usually take longer but I won't mind as I'm not a fan of Epsom and I know that I would only take non-epsom Sellier. Keeping my fingers crossed that the system will accept it
> I opted for
> Kelly 25 Sellier (option 3; contrast sangle)
> Main: gris mouette
> Contrast: etain
> Stitch: Rose lipstick (sadly they do not offer Rose Azalee for this season)
> Brushed Gold hardware
> Would love to hear what you think about this option !
> p.s. I'm petite


It's going to be beautiful


----------



## Gigllee

qtpik8 said:


> I just got the call about my Special Order and I can't pick it up for a week because I'm traveling. Wanted to check in here - I ordered it October 31, 2017, and I got my call yesterday, April 5, 2018. 5 Months, 5 days. Is that a record?
> 
> It's a B30. (Well, I haven't seen it yet, but it better be!)


Now that’s a record. Congrats....looks like the B SO are being churned out much faster than K SO. I’m starting to wonder if I should have ordered a B30 instead of a K28 sellier in Chèvre for my SO. This is going to be a long wait...


----------



## Txoceangirl

DDCHA said:


> If offered an SO, do they offer one every semester or is it up to your SA every new semester depending on how much you spent? Kinda new at this SO thing. SO’ed my first last November 2017 and still waiting on it, but know the new spring SO season has begun and haven’t been offered yet...bought a lot, but via phone and shipped to me. Is it something to be offered in person only? Thanks fellow sistahs!!



Congratulations on having been offered and placing a SO.  It's very exciting.

The SO colors and options haven't changed from the 11/17 offer.  The selection list would be the same one used when you placed your order.  New selections are released in the fall. 

Stores get allocated a certain (limited) number of SO slots to provide to customers.  This is all based on store sales volume, etc.  Since you just placed one, your store may not offer to you at this time or they are providing the SO slot to another client.  It all depends on the store, their allocation and their purchase/VIP qualifications. 

HTH


----------



## burukogepanda

weN84 said:


> on your SO!
> 
> Think @periogirl28 holds the quickest record for 10 weeks!  That said, there's never any rhyme or reason how quickly an SO would arrive since apparently someone waited 7 years for theirs?  And then @oasis1313  who finally received the SO that s/he kept asking for a decade with repeated cancellations.



@weN84, how do you remember all these details! You must have photographic memory, I am so very impressed!  Thanks for always pointing us to the right direction and providing valuable information [emoji173]️


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yukisara said:


> Hello lovelies! I had a chance to place my second SO today (still couldn't believe it!) Wondering if any of you had an experience of placing a togo sillier? I heard this kind of option usually take longer but I won't mind as I'm not a fan of Epsom and I know that I would only take non-epsom Sellier. Keeping my fingers crossed that the system will accept it
> I opted for
> Kelly 25 Sellier (option 3; contrast sangle)
> Main: gris mouette
> Contrast: etain
> Stitch: Rose lipstick (sadly they do not offer Rose Azalee for this season)
> Brushed Gold hardware
> Would love to hear what you think about this option !
> p.s. I'm petite



Oh this is going to be gorgeous. I am considering the EXACT SAME specs for my next SO! Either this or [emoji177]


----------



## shoppermomof4

qtpik8 said:


> I just got the call about my Special Order and I can't pick it up for a week because I'm traveling. Wanted to check in here - I ordered it October 31, 2017, and I got my call yesterday, April 5, 2018. 5 Months, 5 days. Is that a record?
> 
> It's a B30. (Well, I haven't seen it yet, but it better be!)



Omg! Same here.... ordered in oct and just got call last week but also traveling.  Also ordered b30 from Seattle


----------



## San2222

weN84 said:


> on your SO!
> 
> Think @periogirl28 holds the quickest record for 10 weeks!  That said, there's never any rhyme or reason how quickly an SO would arrive since apparently someone waited 7 years for theirs?  And then @oasis1313  who finally received the SO that s/he kept asking for a decade with repeated cancellations.



Omg 10 weeks?! Just placed mine at FSH, hope it’ll be around the same time frame!


----------



## periogirl28

San2222 said:


> Omg 10 weeks?! Just placed mine at FSH, hope it’ll be around the same time frame!


Just to manage your expectations, it's very unlikely. None of my SOs ever arrived that quickly, all but 2 were 6 months on the dot. That one was a shock to me too.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MegumiX

There they are ladies

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## San2222

periogirl28 said:


> Just to manage your expectations, it's very unlikely. None of my SOs ever arrived that quickly, all but 2 were 6 months on the dot. That one was a shock to me too.


Hehe I would still be happy if 2-6 mo. My sa quoted 8 mo.


----------



## westcoastgal

qtpik8 said:


> I just got the call about my Special Order and I can't pick it up for a week because I'm traveling. Wanted to check in here - I ordered it October 31, 2017, and I got my call yesterday, April 5, 2018. 5 Months, 5 days. Is that a record?
> 
> It's a B30. (Well, I haven't seen it yet, but it better be!)


That’s very fast and I’m sure it’s close to record time. We look forward to seeing it!
I’m waiting on a B30 ordered in October too but trying to forget about it.


----------



## westcoastgal

MegumiX said:


> There they are ladies
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Your bags are beautiful. Are they RA? 
Congratulations!


----------



## boboxu

westcoastgal said:


> That’s very fast and I’m sure it’s close to record time. We look forward to seeing it!
> I’m waiting on a B30 ordered in October too but trying to forget about it.


Lol I’m waiting on a B25 which placed in Sept and....can’t stop thinking about it


----------



## Lollipop15

MegumiX said:


> There they are ladies
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Congrats! Love rose azalee & gris m together


----------



## Notorious Pink

MegumiX said:


> There they are ladies
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Aaaaaaah, these are GORGEOUS! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DDCHA

Txoceangirl said:


> Congratulations on having been offered and placing a SO.  It's very exciting.
> 
> The SO colors and options haven't changed from the 11/17 offer.  The selection list would be the same one used when you placed your order.  New selections are released in the fall.
> 
> Stores get allocated a certain (limited) number of SO slots to provide to customers.  This is all based on store sales volume, etc.  Since you just placed one, your store may not offer to you at this time or they are providing the SO slot to another client.  It all depends on the store, their allocation and their purchase/VIP qualifications.
> 
> HTH


Thank you! This makes sense. So not everyone on this thread have been offer SOs every semester?


----------



## tonkamama

DDCHA said:


> Thank you! This makes sense. *So not everyone on this thread have been offer SOs every semester?*



Yes that is correct.  Your SA is able to tell you more direct information as each store and SA runs SO allocations differently.  HTH.


----------



## KellyWelly

Hi all, has anyone here ever been offered an exotic SO before and care to share your experience? Am assuming that you have to be a really loyal customer with huge spending to be offered one? Just wondering cos my HG bag is in ostrich of a specific colour so I have no idea if that will EVER happen


----------



## bagidiotic

KellyWelly said:


> Hi all, has anyone here ever been offered an exotic SO before and care to share your experience? Am assuming that you have to be a really loyal customer with huge spending to be offered one? Just wondering cos my HG bag is in ostrich of a specific colour so I have no idea if that will EVER happen


Yes yes you have answered both yourself correctly


----------



## MsHermesAU

KellyWelly said:


> Hi all, has anyone here ever been offered an exotic SO before and care to share your experience? Am assuming that you have to be a really loyal customer with huge spending to be offered one? Just wondering cos my HG bag is in ostrich of a specific colour so I have no idea if that will EVER happen



At my store if you’re offered a SO you can pick any leather type you want, including exotics, and any style (B, K, C, Bolide, Sac Depeches, jige etc). You aren’t specifically offered a non-exotic B SO for example.... it’s up to you to choose. The sheet has exotic and non-exotic leathers all available for selection.

Maybe other stores work differently...?


----------



## periogirl28

KellyWelly said:


> Hi all, has anyone here ever been offered an exotic SO before and care to share your experience? Am assuming that you have to be a really loyal customer with huge spending to be offered one? Just wondering cos my HG bag is in ostrich of a specific colour so I have no idea if that will EVER happen


I guess either one huge spend or a regular long time loyal customer depending on your store. If the specific colour you want isn't on the SO list there is no point asking for it this round anyway.


----------



## periogirl28

MsHermesAU said:


> At my store if you’re offered a SO you can pick any leather type you want, including exotics, and any style (B, K, C, Bolide, Sac Depeches, jige etc). You aren’t specifically offered a non-exotic B SO for example.... it’s up to you to choose. The sheet has exotic and non-exotic leathers all available for selection.
> 
> Maybe other stores work differently...?


*Some* stores specify only non-exotic SOs.


----------



## KellyWelly

MsHermesAU said:


> At my store if you’re offered a SO you can pick any leather type you want, including exotics, and any style (B, K, C, Bolide, Sac Depeches, jige etc). You aren’t specifically offered a non-exotic B SO for example.... it’s up to you to choose. The sheet has exotic and non-exotic leathers all available for selection.
> 
> Maybe other stores work differently...?


You are so lucky! May I know where your store is located? Maybe I should plan a holiday there and start an account haha!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MsHermesAU

periogirl28 said:


> *Some* stores specify only non-exotic SOs.



How interesting! I never realised that was the case 



KellyWelly said:


> You are so lucky! May I know where your store is located? Maybe I should plan a holiday there and start an account haha!



I’m in Australia  I could be totally wrong, but all of the options are written there on the sheet and my SA has never said I couldn’t order them.... I’ll ask next time I see her, maybe I got it wrong :S


----------



## periogirl28

MsHermesAU said:


> How interesting! I never realised that was the case
> 
> 
> 
> I’m in Australia  I could be totally wrong, but all of the options are written there on the sheet and my SA has never said I couldn’t order them.... I’ll ask next time I see her, maybe I got it wrong :S


No worries, I did not mean to correct you at all. It may not apply to your store, I think most clients are normally told if they request for exotics whether they can place it or not.


----------



## Monique1004

Gigllee said:


> Now that’s a record. Congrats....looks like the B SO are being churned out much faster than K SO. I’m starting to wonder if I should have ordered a B30 instead of a K28 sellier in Chèvre for my SO. This is going to be a long wait...



Not really... Mine is B30 Chevre and I'm still waiting. I ordered on APR 27, 2017.


----------



## Zoobedoo

My SA told me that placing an exotic SO is not allowed in my store... it used to be years ago!


----------



## boboxu

periogirl28 said:


> *Some* stores specify only non-exotic SOs.


My store (Us) allows SO ostrich just like regular leather ones but not crocodiles. For crocs we only have one slot per season for the entire store so it’s very very selected to VVIP only (not me in another million years)


----------



## periogirl28

boboxu said:


> My store (Us) allows SO ostrich just like regular leather ones but not crocodiles. For crocs we only have one slot per season for the entire store so it’s very very selected to VVIP only (not me in another million years)


Wow! One slot!


----------



## periogirl28

Zoobedoo said:


> My SA told me that placing an exotic SO is not allowed in my store... it used to be years ago!


This is so drastic, it goes to show how variable SOs can be from store to store. @MsHermesAU I think you are very fortunate at your store.


----------



## Kkho

I shop in 3 different countries and have all been offered SOs. Hamburg , Paris and Singapore all said I didn’t qualify for exotic SO coz I’ve not spent enough and not VVIP enough.


----------



## MsHermesAU

periogirl28 said:


> This is so drastic, it goes to show how variable SOs can be from store to store. @MsHermesAU I think you are very fortunate at your store.



I’m very much doubting my interpretation now!!! Everyone please ignore me lol  I’d say it’s highly likely I’m wrong


----------



## Orangefanatic

Does anyone know if tadelakt leather offered for RC?


----------



## periogirl28

MsHermesAU said:


> I’m very much doubting my interpretation now!!! Everyone please ignore me lol  I’d say it’s highly likely I’m wrong


----------



## periogirl28

Kkho said:


> I shop in 3 different countries and have all been offered SOs. Hamburg , Paris and Singapore all said I didn’t qualify for exotic SO coz I’ve not spent enough and not VVIP enough.


Well they take even longer than normal SOs.


----------



## Meta

Orangefanatic said:


> Does anyone know if tadelakt leather offered for RC?


Tadelakt bags are currently only available via push offer.


----------



## Orangefanatic

weN84 said:


> Tadelakt bags are currently only available via push offer.


Thank you


----------



## Aelfaerie

Does anyone know if you can choose a stitching in a color that's different from the 2 leather colors you picked? e.g. Etain with Gris Mouette interior, and pink contrast stitching.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

Aelfaerie said:


> Does anyone know if you can choose a stitching in a color that's different from the 2 leather colors you picked? e.g. Etain with Gris Mouette interior, and pink contrast stitching.


Yes, I did so last April. Still out in SO neverland but has not been canceled.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Aelfaerie said:


> Does anyone know if you can choose a stitching in a color that's different from the 2 leather colors you picked? e.g. Etain with Gris Mouette interior, and pink contrast stitching.


Yes you can as long as it's on the available stitching colour list.


----------



## Monaliceke

Aelfaerie said:


> Does anyone know if you can choose a stitching in a color that's different from the 2 leather colors you picked? e.g. Etain with Gris Mouette interior, and pink contrast stitching.


Yes. I am waiting for mine in 2 colors for the leather and thread color is not one of the 2 leather colors.


----------



## Gigllee

Are the fall/winter special order colors going to be different from the spring/summer colors? Thanks in advance


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Placed another SO. Still waiting for a K SO since April 2017 but I know I will probably wait longer. Also waiting for my B25 SO placed October. And now new one is b30 in the bellow combo


----------



## Gigllee

Txoceangirl said:


> Yes, I did so last April. Still out in SO neverland but has not been canceled.


I wonder how is the best way to know your order hasn’t been canceled without being a pest to your SA?


----------



## gazalia

Gigllee said:


> Are the fall/winter special order colors going to be different from the spring/summer colors? Thanks in advance



Some might be the same but there will also be new ones.
A new list of colours will be released for FW.


----------



## Gigllee

gazalia said:


> Some might be the same but there will also be new ones.
> A new list of colours will be released for FW.


Thanks for answering my question ​


----------



## Txoceangirl

Gigllee said:


> I wonder how is the best way to know your order hasn’t been canceled without being a pest to your SA?



When I place my SOs, I walk away and wait. And wait. And wait.  I hope they get made and know there is always a chance they won't or they could show up much later than expected.  My first SO took 18 months (chèvre K28), my second took 14 months (togo k28).  I have 2 (chèvre sellier k25 and togo b30) outstanding and never assume less than a year.  The goal is to remain at peace with the process...

If I'm in store and it's been about a year, I ask if they had any word.  It's out of their hands and they would tell me if they received notice that it was cancelled.  

HTH


----------



## Ladybug^^

Aelfaerie said:


> Does anyone know if you can choose a stitching in a color that's different from the 2 leather colors you picked? e.g. Etain with Gris Mouette interior, and pink contrast stitching.



yes I chose jaune Poussin for my K25


----------



## gazalia

Aelfaerie said:


> Does anyone know if you can choose a stitching in a color that's different from the 2 leather colors you picked? e.g. Etain with Gris Mouette interior, and pink contrast stitching.



I was told, that you can as long as it is on the list, but it could happen that Paris decides not to do it.


----------



## _pinkcow

Place another SO today at the Madison store! B25 w/ permabrass HW in Gris Perle with Moutarde side panels and contract stitching:


	

		
			
		

		
	
  (lighting is pretty bad)
I hope this one doesn't take 2 years again...

*HELP: *After looking at this photo for a while, I started to wonder if I should change the main color to *Trench*. Thoughts??


----------



## MsHermesAU

Txoceangirl said:


> Yes, I did so last April. Still out in SO neverland but has not been canceled.



You definitely can  I picked up an SO a few days ago that had different colour stitching to the leather colours


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I forgot to add. I was informed that Paris told my store and others that this round the SO’s will take longer due to increase of SO’s all around.


----------



## Gigllee

Txoceangirl said:


> When I place my SOs, I walk away and wait. And wait. And wait.  I hope they get made and know there is always a chance they won't or they could show up much later than expected.  My first SO took 18 months (chèvre K28), my second took 14 months (togo k28).  I have 2 (chèvre sellier k25 and togo b30) outstanding and never assume less than a year.  The goal is to remain at peace with the process...
> 
> If I'm in store and it's been about a year, I ask if they had any word.  It's out of their hands and they would tell me if they received notice that it was cancelled.
> 
> HTH


Yes that helps. Thank you


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MsHermesAU

Sarah_sarah said:


> I forgot to add. I was informed that Paris told my store and others that this round the SO’s will take longer due to increase of SO’s all around.


Very interesting...


----------



## nadineluv

Sarah_sarah said:


> I forgot to add. I was informed that Paris told my store and others that this round the SO’s will take longer due to increase of SO’s all around.



[emoji853] As if it wasn’t long enough already. [emoji30]


----------



## Yukisara

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, I have ordered and received Togo sellier. It took 2 years.


Oh my, now I am worried if mine would take that long. Is this because togo sellier is much harder to make? How do you find togo sellier? is this as structured as the epsom?



BBC said:


> Oh this is going to be gorgeous. I am considering the EXACT SAME specs for my next SO! Either this or [emoji177]



Yes yes yes!! I was considering Rose Azalee instead of etain, but as I dress in pink a lot, a hint of pink will work better for me  otherwise I would be pink from head to toes! Hoping you'll get to place your next SO soon and please keep us posted!


----------



## Yukisara

May I ask what kind of price do you pay for your SO? What me and my friends experienced were really different base on different scenario :S

1. Price you pay =* price of the year that you order* 
i.e. ordered 1 year ago, so you pay a cheaper price than this year as the price has increased
2. Price you pay = *current price of when the bag has arrived* 
i.e. bag arrived end of dec. but you picked up the bag in Jan, so you can still pay the old price
3. Price you pay = *price of the year that you pick up*
i.e. ordered 2 years ago and arrived this year. So you pay this year's price

So what happened to me was scenario 2, while my friend encountered scenario 3. 
How have your experience been? I'm curious about what kind of price I will pay for my next SO *Off to Ban Island)

Thanks so much !!


----------



## bagidiotic

Yukisara said:


> May I ask what kind of price do you pay for your SO? What me and my friends experienced were really different base on different scenario :S
> 
> 1. Price you pay =* price of the year that you order*
> i.e. ordered 1 year ago, so you pay a cheaper price than this year as the price has increased
> 2. Price you pay = *current price of when the bag has arrived*
> i.e. bag arrived end of dec. but you picked up the bag in Jan, so you can still pay the old price
> 3. Price you pay = *price of the year that you pick up*
> i.e. ordered 2 years ago and arrived this year. So you pay this year's price
> 
> So what happened to me was scenario 2, while my friend encountered scenario 3.
> How have your experience been? I'm curious about what kind of price I will pay for my next SO *Off to Ban Island)
> 
> Thanks so much !!


No 3
Regardless  when you order or when it arrived 
The price you pay the very day you collect it


----------



## LadyCupid

Yukisara said:


> May I ask what kind of price do you pay for your SO? What me and my friends experienced were really different base on different scenario :S
> 
> 1. Price you pay =* price of the year that you order*
> i.e. ordered 1 year ago, so you pay a cheaper price than this year as the price has increased
> 2. Price you pay = *current price of when the bag has arrived*
> i.e. bag arrived end of dec. but you picked up the bag in Jan, so you can still pay the old price
> 3. Price you pay = *price of the year that you pick up*
> i.e. ordered 2 years ago and arrived this year. So you pay this year's price
> 
> So what happened to me was scenario 2, while my friend encountered scenario 3.
> How have your experience been? I'm curious about what kind of price I will pay for my next SO *Off to Ban Island)
> 
> Thanks so much !!


If you don't mind me asking, in which country are you encountering these 3 scenarios?


----------



## periogirl28

Yukisara said:


> May I ask what kind of price do you pay for your SO? What me and my friends experienced were really different base on different scenario :S
> 
> 1. Price you pay =* price of the year that you order*
> i.e. ordered 1 year ago, so you pay a cheaper price than this year as the price has increased
> 2. Price you pay = *current price of when the bag has arrived*
> i.e. bag arrived end of dec. but you picked up the bag in Jan, so you can still pay the old price
> 3. Price you pay = *price of the year that you pick up*
> i.e. ordered 2 years ago and arrived this year. So you pay this year's price
> 
> So what happened to me was scenario 2, while my friend encountered scenario 3.
> How have your experience been? I'm curious about what kind of price I will pay for my next SO *Off to Ban Island)
> 
> Thanks so much !!


There is no scenario 1. You pay what the cashier tells you to pay. The day you pick it up.


----------



## gazalia

Yukisara said:


> May I ask what kind of price do you pay for your SO? What me and my friends experienced were really different base on different scenario :S
> 
> 1. Price you pay =* price of the year that you order*
> i.e. ordered 1 year ago, so you pay a cheaper price than this year as the price has increased
> 2. Price you pay = *current price of when the bag has arrived*
> i.e. bag arrived end of dec. but you picked up the bag in Jan, so you can still pay the old price
> 3. Price you pay = *price of the year that you pick up*
> i.e. ordered 2 years ago and arrived this year. So you pay this year's price
> 
> So what happened to me was scenario 2, while my friend encountered scenario 3.
> How have your experience been? I'm curious about what kind of price I will pay for my next SO *Off to Ban Island)
> 
> Thanks so much !!



3


----------



## Yukisara

Thanks so much for all your prompt response !! I guess I was very lucky that scenario 2 happened to me.



bagidiotic said:


> No 3
> Regardless  when you order or when it arrived
> The price you pay the very day you collect it



Thanks a lot for confirming! 



yodaling1 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, in which country are you encountering these 3 scenarios?


I encountered only the scenario 2 and 3, in Switzerland.



periogirl28 said:


> There is no scenario 1. You pay what the cashier tells you to pay. The day you pick it up.


I thought so! otherwise that would be really awesome


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yukisara said:


> Yes yes yes!! I was considering Rose Azalee instead of etain, but as I dress in pink a lot, a hint of pink will work better for me  otherwise I would be pink from head to toes! Hoping you'll get to place your next SO soon and please keep us posted!



Actually, I did misread in my excitement. I will do RA contrast, and for stitch probably Rose Lipstick. If I do Togo Sellier.

Otherwise, if I stick with chèvre, i will do Rose Pourpre with BE contrast, and probably white stitching. 

I am going to that boutique on Monday, and I will ask then!


----------



## Keekeee

_pinkcow said:


> Place another SO today at the Madison store! B25 w/ permabrass HW in Gris Perle with Moutarde side panels and contract stitching:
> View attachment 4031850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lighting is pretty bad)
> I hope this one doesn't take 2 years again...
> 
> *HELP: *After looking at this photo for a while, I started to wonder if I should change the main color to *Trench*. Thoughts??



I like the color combo you chosed.. although i think trench would look nice too haha.. not much help here.. sorry.. [emoji16]


----------



## Keekeee

I just received text from my SA, my SO just arrived. It was quite fast... super fast in fact..

My last SO for B30 chevre took exactly 12 months.

And i always thought Kelly Sellier will take longer... but i received mine today only 5.5 months after i submitted my SO order.
Submitted my SO last Nov 2017, arrived today 11 April 2018... less than 6 months for a Kelly Sellier..

Presenting Miss K28 Sellier, Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque GHW, with contrast stitching, shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette.









Hopefully my outstanding SO submitted just a few weeks ago will come as fast..

Thanx for letting me share..


----------



## mimi 123

Keekeee said:


> I just received text from my SA, my SO just arrived. It was quite fast... super fast in fact..
> 
> My last SO for B30 chevre took exactly 12 months.
> 
> And i always thought Kelly Sellier will take longer... but i received mine today only 5.5 months after i submitted my SO order.
> Submitted my SO last Nov 2017, arrived today 11 April 2018... less than 6 months for a Kelly Sellier..
> 
> Presenting Miss K28 Sellier, Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque GHW, with contrast stitching, shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette.
> View attachment 4032303
> 
> View attachment 4032304
> 
> View attachment 4032306
> 
> View attachment 4032307
> 
> 
> Hopefully my outstanding SO submitted just a few weeks ago will come as fast..
> 
> Thanx for letting me share..


This is the sweetest gem ever! Love your combo.


----------



## Keekeee

mimi 123 said:


> This is the sweetest gem ever! Love your combo.



Thank you dear.. [emoji4]


----------



## westcoastgal

_pinkcow said:


> Place another SO today at the Madison store! B25 w/ permabrass HW in Gris Perle with Moutarde side panels and contract stitching:
> View attachment 4031850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (lighting is pretty bad)
> I hope this one doesn't take 2 years again...
> 
> *HELP: *After looking at this photo for a while, I started to wonder if I should change the main color to *Trench*. Thoughts??


I think trench would look good too. It’s hard to decide with the brown background. Did you feel it looked good in person?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

Keekeee said:


> I just received text from my SA, my SO just arrived. It was quite fast... super fast in fact..
> 
> My last SO for B30 chevre took exactly 12 months.
> 
> And i always thought Kelly Sellier will take longer... but i received mine today only 5.5 months after i submitted my SO order.
> Submitted my SO last Nov 2017, arrived today 11 April 2018... less than 6 months for a Kelly Sellier..
> 
> Presenting Miss K28 Sellier, Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque GHW, with contrast stitching, shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette.
> View attachment 4032303
> 
> View attachment 4032304
> 
> View attachment 4032306
> 
> View attachment 4032307
> 
> 
> Hopefully my outstanding SO submitted just a few weeks ago will come as fast..
> 
> Thanx for letting me share..


She’s a beauty!


----------



## LadyCupid

Keekeee said:


> I just received text from my SA, my SO just arrived. It was quite fast... super fast in fact..
> 
> My last SO for B30 chevre took exactly 12 months.
> 
> And i always thought Kelly Sellier will take longer... but i received mine today only 5.5 months after i submitted my SO order.
> Submitted my SO last Nov 2017, arrived today 11 April 2018... less than 6 months for a Kelly Sellier..
> 
> Presenting Miss K28 Sellier, Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque GHW, with contrast stitching, shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette.
> View attachment 4032303
> 
> View attachment 4032304
> 
> View attachment 4032306
> 
> View attachment 4032307
> 
> 
> Hopefully my outstanding SO submitted just a few weeks ago will come as fast..
> 
> Thanx for letting me share..


Beautiful combo. Love the inverted stitching too. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## lemontart

Keekeee said:


> I just received text from my SA, my SO just arrived. It was quite fast... super fast in fact..
> 
> My last SO for B30 chevre took exactly 12 months.
> 
> And i always thought Kelly Sellier will take longer... but i received mine today only 5.5 months after i submitted my SO order.
> Submitted my SO last Nov 2017, arrived today 11 April 2018... less than 6 months for a Kelly Sellier..
> 
> Presenting Miss K28 Sellier, Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque GHW, with contrast stitching, shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette.
> View attachment 4032303
> 
> View attachment 4032304
> 
> View attachment 4032306
> 
> View attachment 4032307
> 
> 
> Hopefully my outstanding SO submitted just a few weeks ago will come as fast..
> 
> Thanx for letting me share..


OMG this is so pretty! and only 5.5 months wait. Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4001415
> 
> My first ever SO arrived after exactly one year!! I was expecting a lot longer so this was a nice surprise  b30 in humble black with rose Jaipur lining, brushed ghw



Oh so pretty, I think I’m going to do the same, but I’m torn between a red or pink interior.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Keekeee said:


> I just received text from my SA, my SO just arrived. It was quite fast... super fast in fact..
> 
> My last SO for B30 chevre took exactly 12 months.
> 
> And i always thought Kelly Sellier will take longer... but i received mine today only 5.5 months after i submitted my SO order.
> Submitted my SO last Nov 2017, arrived today 11 April 2018... less than 6 months for a Kelly Sellier..
> 
> Presenting Miss K28 Sellier, Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque GHW, with contrast stitching, shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette.
> View attachment 4032303
> 
> View attachment 4032304
> 
> View attachment 4032306
> 
> View attachment 4032307
> 
> 
> Hopefully my outstanding SO submitted just a few weeks ago will come as fast..
> 
> Thanx for letting me share..



This is beautiful! [emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji173]️


----------



## Keekeee

westcoastgal said:


> She’s a beauty!



Thank you dear [emoji8]



yodaling1 said:


> Beautiful combo. Love the inverted stitching too. Thank you for sharing.



Im happy with the result.. took me a loong time to decide on the color combo before i finally settled with this one.. thank youu... [emoji4]



lemontart said:


> OMG this is so pretty! and only 5.5 months wait. Congrats!!



Yes.. it was lightning fast i think for a Kelly Sellier SO. I finalized my order end of Oct 2017 but my SA didnt submit it until mid Nov 2017.
I was shocked when my SA texted me that my bag has arrived..!! 



BBC said:


> This is beautiful! [emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji175][emoji173]️



Aawww thank you...!


----------



## Keekeee

yodaling1 said:


> Beautiful combo. Love the inverted stitching too. Thank you for sharing.



Hmmm actually after peeling my eyes seeing the pic i think they made a mistake on the stitching. I requested the azalea part with casaque stitching and the casaque part with azalea stitching. I dont think thats the case here, i think they used casaque stitching on all. 
Need to ask my SA tomorrow and double check..

This order came from my local store in asia.. and... i have been living in Africa since 2015, i wont be able to see the bag in person until i return home on summer break this june.. good thing my local store is a franchise one and accepts wire transfers..

But overall.. im glad to see how this color combo turned out..

Thank you again for your kind words [emoji173]️


----------



## Keekeee

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4001415
> 
> My first ever SO arrived after exactly one year!! I was expecting a lot longer so this was a nice surprise  b30 in humble black with rose Jaipur lining, brushed ghw



Congrats dear..! You can never go wrong with black. She’s a beauty!!! [emoji173]️
I SO the same color a few weeks ago but  i ordered mine in black chevre with rose azalea lining and inverted stitching with brushed gold hardware! I hope mine will be as pretty as yours..


----------



## Keekeee

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today my store told me that my two may have been cancelled, stolen or eaten.



Oh noo... that’s terrible news! are they going to replace it with another SO slot for you? They should!


----------



## Rhl2987

Keekeee said:


> I just received text from my SA, my SO just arrived. It was quite fast... super fast in fact..
> 
> My last SO for B30 chevre took exactly 12 months.
> 
> And i always thought Kelly Sellier will take longer... but i received mine today only 5.5 months after i submitted my SO order.
> Submitted my SO last Nov 2017, arrived today 11 April 2018... less than 6 months for a Kelly Sellier..
> 
> Presenting Miss K28 Sellier, Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque GHW, with contrast stitching, shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette.
> View attachment 4032303
> 
> View attachment 4032304
> 
> View attachment 4032306
> 
> View attachment 4032307
> 
> 
> Hopefully my outstanding SO submitted just a few weeks ago will come as fast..
> 
> Thanx for letting me share..


That’s lovely! Congrats!!


----------



## Keekeee

Rhl2987 said:


> That’s lovely! Congrats!!



Thank youuu [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Hermazed

Yukisara said:


> May I ask what kind of price do you pay for your SO? What me and my friends experienced were really different base on different scenario :S
> 
> 1. Price you pay =* price of the year that you order*
> i.e. ordered 1 year ago, so you pay a cheaper price than this year as the price has increased
> 2. Price you pay = *current price of when the bag has arrived*
> i.e. bag arrived end of dec. but you picked up the bag in Jan, so you can still pay the old price
> 3. Price you pay = *price of the year that you pick up*
> i.e. ordered 2 years ago and arrived this year. So you pay this year's price
> 
> So what happened to me was scenario 2, while my friend encountered scenario 3.
> How have your experience been? I'm curious about what kind of price I will pay for my next SO *Off to Ban Island)
> 
> Thanks so much !!



Scenario 3 for me @fsh. I wire transferred last years price when the order arrived end of last year and went to pick it up in January this year and to my surprise, there was a decrease in price and they deducted the difference for me!


----------



## LadyCupid

Keekeee said:


> Hmmm actually after peeling my eyes seeing the pic i think they made a mistake on the stitching. I requested the azalea part with casaque stitching and the casaque part with azalea stitching. I dont think thats the case here, i think they used casaque stitching on all.
> Need to ask my SA tomorrow and double check..
> 
> This order came from my local store in asia.. and... i have been living in Africa since 2015, i wont be able to see the bag in person until i return home on summer break this june.. good thing my local store is a franchise one and accepts wire transfers..
> 
> But overall.. im glad to see how this color combo turned out..
> 
> Thank you again for your kind words [emoji173]️


The 2nd picture you posted clearly shows the inverted stitching i.e. azalea has the casaque stitching and the casaque has azalea stitching. I don't think there is a mistake.


----------



## Keekeee

yodaling1 said:


> The 2nd picture you posted clearly shows the inverted stitching i.e. azalea has the casaque stitching and the casaque has azalea stitching. I don't think there is a mistake.



You are right! My SA just confirmed as well. I think i may need glasses [emoji85]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Keekeee said:


> Oh noo... that’s terrible news! are they going to replace it with another SO slot for you? They should!


I got good news:  both orders are still active.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Serva1

Madam Bijoux said:


> I got good news:  both orders are still active.



Great news Mdm B [emoji92]


----------



## bagidiotic

Madam Bijoux said:


> I got good news:  both orders are still active.


Phew [emoji28]


----------



## Keekeee

Madam Bijoux said:


> I got good news:  both orders are still active.



Yeaayy...!!! They’ll be worth the wait Madam B!


----------



## wenyihsu

KellyWelly said:


> Hi all, has anyone here ever been offered an exotic SO before and care to share your experience? Am assuming that you have to be a really loyal customer with huge spending to be offered one? Just wondering cos my HG bag is in ostrich of a specific colour so I have no idea if that will EVER happen



Policy changes from store to store and from time to time. You’ll have to check with your store regarding an exotic SO. In the past, at my store, SOs were very specific. Either you were offered a regular leather SO, ostrich SO or croc SO. At a certain point SO for ostrich was even more rare with croc! And there were certain years when croc was not available at all. Then all of a sudden today, I was told that ostrich was now an option for everyone. Was told that ostrich will definitely take longer than regular leather but I dont mind waiting. I still have an outstanding SO from almost 3 years ago. However, do keep in mind that the colors available are very limited - only 8 colors available.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Keekeee said:


> I just received text from my SA, my SO just arrived. It was quite fast... super fast in fact..
> 
> My last SO for B30 chevre took exactly 12 months.
> 
> And i always thought Kelly Sellier will take longer... but i received mine today only 5.5 months after i submitted my SO order.
> Submitted my SO last Nov 2017, arrived today 11 April 2018... less than 6 months for a Kelly Sellier..
> 
> Presenting Miss K28 Sellier, Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque GHW, with contrast stitching, shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette.
> View attachment 4032303
> 
> View attachment 4032304
> 
> View attachment 4032306
> 
> View attachment 4032307
> 
> 
> Hopefully my outstanding SO submitted just a few weeks ago will come as fast..
> 
> Thanx for letting me share..




CONGRATS keekeee!! SO fab it came so fast! Rose azalea is soooo pretty


----------



## HerLuv

Michelleka2 said:


> So after debating so much in my head, I decided to do a B30 but then the choice was made for me because the leather I wanted wasn't available in a Birkin. I went with a K28. I did Anemone with Rose Pourpre panels.


Congrats Michelleka2. Do you have a photo of these two colours side by side? I am considering this combo as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## HerLuv

weN84 said:


> No, it remains a single color SO at this point in time.


Hello, how about leather and colours for Lakis? Any info? Tia...


----------



## wenyihsu

HerLuv said:


> Hello, how about leather and colours for Lakis? Any info? Tia...



Lakis is only available in swift and in size 32 or 35. It’s one color only (no contrast stitching) and you’ll have to have your SA check to see what swift colors are available specifically for lakis cause not all the available colors in swift can be ordered.


----------



## Keekeee

GNIPPOHS said:


> CONGRATS keekeee!! SO fab it came so fast! Rose azalea is soooo pretty



Thank you my dear... yes.. azalea is so pretty in person..!


----------



## Notorious Pink

HerLuv said:


> Hello, how about leather and colours for Lakis? Any info? Tia...





wenyihsu said:


> Lakis is only available in swift and in size 32 or 35. It’s one color only (no contrast stitching) and you’ll have to have your SA check to see what swift colors are available specifically for lakis cause not all the available colors in swift can be ordered.



Also it only comes with PHW and costs significantly more than same size K. I asked recently and while I would love one, I’d want smaller, GHW and different leather, so it’s a no-go for me.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just received the email....my Kelly sellier 28 in chèvre ordered fall 2016 is here! There is hope for us all.


----------



## HerLuv

wenyihsu said:


> Lakis is only available in swift and in size 32 or 35. It’s one color only (no contrast stitching) and you’ll have to have your SA check to see what swift colors are available specifically for lakis cause not all the available colors in swift can be ordered.


Ah thanks for the info Wenyihsu ..


----------



## HerLuv

BBC said:


> Also it only comes with PHW and costs significantly more than same size K. I asked recently and while I would love one, I’d want smaller, GHW and different leather, so it’s a no-go for me.


Ugh .. i dont think i like the "cost significantly more" part about the lakis... lol. Thanks so much for the info BBC.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HerLuv said:


> Ugh .. i dont think i like the "cost significantly more" part about the lakis... lol. Thanks so much for the info BBC.



Sorry...you’re welcome. Yes, the SA said something like close to $15k and I don’t know if she meant for a 32 or 35.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Just received the email....my Kelly sellier 28 in chèvre ordered fall 2016 is here! There is hope for us all.



Oh YAY!!!!! That’s awesome QF!!! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> Oh YAY!!!!! That’s awesome QF!!! Can’t wait to see!


Thank you!! I am thrilled especially as I just re-homed my most recent SO and have been dying for a K28.....now I just have to jump over to Europe as that's where this one is


----------



## allure244

QuelleFromage said:


> Just received the email....my Kelly sellier 28 in chèvre ordered fall 2016 is here! There is hope for us all.



omigosh. so excited for u! Hope u will share pics with us when u receive ur bag.


----------



## lemontart

QuelleFromage said:


> Just received the email....my Kelly sellier 28 in chèvre ordered fall 2016 is here! There is hope for us all.


Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## ayc

QuelleFromage said:


> Just received the email....my Kelly sellier 28 in chèvre ordered fall 2016 is here! There is hope for us all.


Yay!! so happy for you!
please do post pic when you get it!
congrats!!!


----------



## Zoobedoo

BBC said:


> Sorry...you’re welcome. Yes, the SA said something like close to $15k and I don’t know if she meant for a 32 or 35.



Thanks for the info, BBC! I had no idea the Lakis costs so much more [emoji29] I placed a SO last year for one and didn’t ask my SA for the cost! Was too excited that it was on the list since I had been waiting for one for years!!


----------



## HerLuv

Zoobedoo said:


> Thanks for the info, BBC! I had no idea the Lakis costs so much more [emoji29] I placed a SO last year for one and didn’t ask my SA for the cost! Was too excited that it was on the list since I had been waiting for one for years!!


Wow congrats Zoobedoo.. what colors are available for the lakis? What color did you choose if I may ask?


----------



## Nerja

Dear ladies and gents: is it possible to request an SO?  Or is it best to wait until offered the opportunity?  I’m not a VVIC but have a strong purchase history at my boutique. Thank you for your advice!


----------



## tonkamama

Nerja said:


> Dear ladies and gents: is it possible to request an SO?  Or is it best to wait until offered the opportunity?  I’m not a VVIC but have a strong purchase history at my boutique. Thank you for your advice!


Yes its being offered and yes you can also request one from your SA.  He/she will best answer your question.


----------



## Nerja

tonkamama said:


> Yes its being offered and yes you can also request one from your SA.  He/she will best answer your question.


Thank you!


----------



## Zoobedoo

HerLuv said:


> Wow congrats Zoobedoo.. what colors are available for the lakis? What color did you choose if I may ask?



I chose bleu indigo in swift with BGHW in size 32! There were only a few colors to choose from and by elimination, I ended up choosing BI. Hope it will come out ok [emoji846]


----------



## HerLuv

Zoobedoo said:


> I chose bleu indigo in swift with BGHW in size 32! There were only a few colors to choose from and by elimination, I ended up choosing BI. Hope it will come out ok [emoji846]


Wow... bghw! Hope it doesnt take long. Please share the pic when you have the beauty in your hands. Thanks Zoobedoo.


----------



## Zoobedoo

HerLuv said:


> Wow... bghw! Hope it doesnt take long. Please share the pic when you have the beauty in your hands. Thanks Zoobedoo.



Thank you, HerLuv! Hope I get it soon


----------



## floflo

QuelleFromage said:


> Just received the email....my Kelly sellier 28 in chèvre ordered fall 2016 is here! There is hope for us all.



Such exciting news.... there’s hope!!  [emoji175]


----------



## Sarah_sarah

nadineluv said:


> [emoji853] As if it wasn’t long enough already. [emoji30]



I know. Tell me about it. [emoji85] I’ve already given up on my SO K28 sellier. Seing how 2 years seems to be the average wait. I just hope I get my other SO B25 end of summer.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

QuelleFromage said:


> Just received the email....my Kelly sellier 28 in chèvre ordered fall 2016 is here! There is hope for us all.



There is hope for mine too. Just one more year to catch up with you. Major congrats.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## chanelchick

I've had my SO take from 6-8 months to 1 year.


----------



## qtpik8

Hello friends. I'm very excited to report that my baby, my love, my Birkin 30 in Chevre Noir with Rose Extreme interior and Brushed Palladium hardware has arrived. I ordered her on October 31, 2017, and a mere 5 months, 5 days later, I received the call. An unusually short gestation period for the Special Order, I know.  She is so sweet and tiny and I lover her to bits. 
Okay, it all starts in October, just after my birthday. My friend was visiting from London and I told her she could borrow my Birkin 35 if could go to Hermes. When I offered, she said, "That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me."
We looked around and I picked up a be hapi in Rose Poupre and rose extreme, and I casually mentioned that if I could have any Birkin, it would be black with rose extreme on the inside. The SA (who I had worked with for about 3 months) said, "Do you want to make one?" And I was like, "WHAT?" My French is terrible, her English about the same, and I had no idea what was happening. And then I started sweating. And quiet screaming in my head. She said, "We can make it, if you like." 
And I started gigglescreaming.  My friend was like, "What's the big deal?" And I took my Birkin back. If she DIDN'T KNOW WHAT A SPECIAL ORDER WAS SHE DIDN'T DESERVE TO BORROW MY BAG. 

(I'm kidding, I was never going to carry that bag in addition to my Kelly. It's super heavy.)

Me when the Special order box came out:


Now, I have read through this entire thread and know how long it usually takes to get one of these things in, and I thought, that this would make a wonderful birthday gift, given that it was just after my birthday when I ordered, and it would come in around my birthday next year. So I placed the order.

Then, I get a call on April 4. The call. Of course, they leave a message in French, so I was like, , maybe my water is getting shut off, I have no idea. I took the voicemail to my French lesson and we listened to it three times and I started screamsweating again. It was here!!!
I was out of town for a few days, but went in today to pick her up.
My outfit for the delivery:


Wore my banana shoes cause I'm fancy.


I DID IT:


Got her home safely:


Appropriate birthmarks:


Lovely pink interior:


So happy!


New family photo:


AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## Meta

@qtpik8  on your new baby!   Love your outfit too! 

May you live happily ever after with your new baby!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Is doblis available for a Constance? Has anyone ordered it?


----------



## Meta

Dreaming Big said:


> Is doblis available for a Constance? Has anyone ordered it?


It was available in the mini size. @periogirl28 ordered one.

It doesn't seem to be available for now.


----------



## qtpik8

weN84 said:


> @qtpik8  on your new baby!   Love your outfit too!
> 
> May you live happily ever after with your new baby!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Gigllee

Omg! Speaking of prices, does Chèvre cost more than Togo? My special order is in Chèvre and it’s a Kelly 28. I hope the bank won’t break wit the is SO  though this will probably not come through for another 2 years or more


----------



## Meta

Gigllee said:


> Omg! Speaking of prices, does Chèvre cost more than Togo? My special order is in Chèvre and it’s a Kelly 28. I hope the bank won’t break wit the is SO  though this will probably not come through for another 2 years or more


Yes, Chevre does cost more than Togo/Clemence. Sellier also costs more if that's what you ordered.


----------



## westcoastgal

qtpik8 said:


> Hello friends. I'm very excited to report that my baby, my love, my Birkin 30 in Chevre Noir with Rose Extreme interior and Brushed Palladium hardware has arrived. I ordered her on October 31, 2017, and a mere 5 months, 5 days later, I received the call. An unusually short gestation period for the Special Order, I know.  She is so sweet and tiny and I lover her to bits.
> Okay, it all starts in October, just after my birthday. My friend was visiting from London and I told her she could borrow my Birkin 35 if could go to Hermes. When I offered, she said, "That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me."
> We looked around and I picked up a be hapi in Rose Poupre and rose extreme, and I casually mentioned that if I could have any Birkin, it would be black with rose extreme on the inside. The SA (who I had worked with for about 3 months) said, "Do you want to make one?" And I was like, "WHAT?" My French is terrible, her English about the same, and I had no idea what was happening. And then I started sweating. And quiet screaming in my head. She said, "We can make it, if you like."
> And I started gigglescreaming.  My friend was like, "What's the big deal?" And I took my Birkin back. If she DIDN'T KNOW WHAT A SPECIAL ORDER WAS SHE DIDN'T DESERVE TO BORROW MY BAG.
> 
> (I'm kidding, I was never going to carry that bag in addition to my Kelly. It's super heavy.)
> 
> Me when the Special order box came out:
> View attachment 4035558
> 
> Now, I have read through this entire thread and know how long it usually takes to get one of these things in, and I thought, that this would make a wonderful birthday gift, given that it was just after my birthday when I ordered, and it would come in around my birthday next year. So I placed the order.
> 
> Then, I get a call on April 4. The call. Of course, they leave a message in French, so I was like, , maybe my water is getting shut off, I have no idea. I took the voicemail to my French lesson and we listened to it three times and I started screamsweating again. It was here!!!
> I was out of town for a few days, but went in today to pick her up.
> My outfit for the delivery:
> View attachment 4035567
> 
> Wore my banana shoes cause I'm fancy.
> View attachment 4035566
> 
> I DID IT:
> View attachment 4035568
> 
> Got her home safely:
> View attachment 4035569
> 
> Appropriate birthmarks:
> View attachment 4035570
> 
> Lovely pink interior:
> View attachment 4035571
> 
> So happy!
> View attachment 4035572
> 
> New family photo:
> View attachment 4035573
> 
> AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!


Your reveal was hysterical and I love your bag! I was really sure you were going to take the B35 away from your friend. You got so lucky with your order coming so soon. Many congrats!


----------



## Gigllee

weN84 said:


> Yes, Chevre does cost more than Togo/Clemence. Sellier also costs more if that's what you ordered.


Omg! I ordered a sellier in Chèvre bicolor with brushed gold hardware.  Arghhhhhhh. I need to start a separate slush fund for this from my paycheck to fund this whenever it arrives.   Looks like I may have ordered a $15K bag. I guess I got so carried away. Oh lawwwwwd! Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Dreaming Big

weN84 said:


> It was available in the mini size. @periogirl28 ordered one.
> 
> It doesn't seem to be available for now.
> View attachment 4035673



Thanks for the intel!


----------



## Monique1004

I just came across my SA while I was leaving my favorite mall and she was getting off work. She was super excited to see me & shared very exciting news that my SO has left France & headed over to me. Yeah!!! It's been almost a year. I had to share since I'm very excited about it.


----------



## Styleanyone

Does chèvre Birkin also more expensive than other leather?


----------



## MsHermesAU

Styleanyone said:


> Does chèvre Birkin also more expensive than other leather?


Yes it is


----------



## Styleanyone

MsHermesAU said:


> Yes it is


I ordered a chèvre B30 since I don’t see this leather often on Bs. I didn’t even ask about the price. Too excited !


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## boboxu

Styleanyone said:


> I ordered a chèvre B30 since I don’t see this leather often on Bs. I didn’t even ask about the price. Too excited !


It’s curently $11.300 plus tax I think, I got mine end of 2015 and don’t think there’s any increase in US since


----------



## QuelleFromage

Gigllee said:


> Omg! I ordered a sellier in Chèvre bicolor with brushed gold hardware.  Arghhhhhhh. I need to start a separate slush fund for this from my paycheck to fund this whenever it arrives.   Looks like I may have ordered a $15K bag. I guess I got so carried away. Oh lawwwwwd! Thanks for the heads up.


It's not that bad. Will be $1-1.5k more or so. You don't pay extra for the BHW or bicolor. According to boboxu, a B30 chèvre is only $400 more than one in Togo.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Styleanyone said:


> I ordered a chèvre B30 since I don’t see this leather often on Bs. I didn’t even ask about the price. Too excited !



It will be beautiful, congratulations! Chevre is definitely worth paying a little extra for (only a few extra hundred dollars) in my view


----------



## Styleanyone

MsHermesAU said:


> It will be beautiful, congratulations! Chevre is definitely worth paying a little extra for (only a few extra hundred dollars) in my view



I was told the waiting time will be 2 years. I am sure I will be very happily excited to see the bag, forget about the price


----------



## MsHermesAU

Styleanyone said:


> I was told the waiting time will be 2 years. I am sure I will be very happily excited to see the bag, forget about the price



I’d say it’s quite likely your chevre B will arrive sooner than 2 years. From the SO threads on TPF it seems several chevre Bs have actually been arriving recently in less than one year.... chevre sellier Ks are usually the ones that take 2+ years. But then again H is mysterious, so your B could take several years, but hopefully not. Fingers crossed it arrives quickly for you!


----------



## carlinha

Gigllee said:


> Omg! I ordered a sellier in Chèvre bicolor with brushed gold hardware.  Arghhhhhhh. I need to start a separate slush fund for this from my paycheck to fund this whenever it arrives.   Looks like I may have ordered a $15K bag. I guess I got so carried away. Oh lawwwwwd! Thanks for the heads up.


depends on the size, but i don't think it will be 15k.


----------



## carlinha

qtpik8 said:


> Hello friends. I'm very excited to report that my baby, my love, my Birkin 30 in Chevre Noir with Rose Extreme interior and Brushed Palladium hardware has arrived. I ordered her on October 31, 2017, and a mere 5 months, 5 days later, I received the call. An unusually short gestation period for the Special Order, I know.  She is so sweet and tiny and I lover her to bits.
> Okay, it all starts in October, just after my birthday. My friend was visiting from London and I told her she could borrow my Birkin 35 if could go to Hermes. When I offered, she said, "That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me."
> We looked around and I picked up a be hapi in Rose Poupre and rose extreme, and I casually mentioned that if I could have any Birkin, it would be black with rose extreme on the inside. The SA (who I had worked with for about 3 months) said, "Do you want to make one?" And I was like, "WHAT?" My French is terrible, her English about the same, and I had no idea what was happening. And then I started sweating. And quiet screaming in my head. She said, "We can make it, if you like."
> And I started gigglescreaming.  My friend was like, "What's the big deal?" And I took my Birkin back. If she DIDN'T KNOW WHAT A SPECIAL ORDER WAS SHE DIDN'T DESERVE TO BORROW MY BAG.
> 
> (I'm kidding, I was never going to carry that bag in addition to my Kelly. It's super heavy.)
> 
> Me when the Special order box came out:
> View attachment 4035558
> 
> Now, I have read through this entire thread and know how long it usually takes to get one of these things in, and I thought, that this would make a wonderful birthday gift, given that it was just after my birthday when I ordered, and it would come in around my birthday next year. So I placed the order.
> 
> Then, I get a call on April 4. The call. Of course, they leave a message in French, so I was like, , maybe my water is getting shut off, I have no idea. I took the voicemail to my French lesson and we listened to it three times and I started screamsweating again. It was here!!!
> I was out of town for a few days, but went in today to pick her up.
> My outfit for the delivery:
> View attachment 4035567
> 
> Wore my banana shoes cause I'm fancy.
> View attachment 4035566
> 
> I DID IT:
> View attachment 4035568
> 
> Got her home safely:
> View attachment 4035569
> 
> Appropriate birthmarks:
> View attachment 4035570
> 
> Lovely pink interior:
> View attachment 4035571
> 
> So happy!
> View attachment 4035572
> 
> New family photo:
> View attachment 4035573
> 
> AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!


wow congrats!!!!!!!!!!  sooooo classic and gorgeous!!


----------



## luxuryilove

Are there any people who placed a SO with the Sydney, Australia store?  If so, how long did your SO take to arrive?


----------



## shoppermomof4

My SO I ordered in Oct 2017 came in this month!  Trench B30 with pink(can’t recall the name[emoji15]) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
trim and inside [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## allure244

shoppermomof4 said:


> My SO I ordered in Oct 2017 came in this month!  Trench B30 with pink(can’t recall the name[emoji15])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trim and inside [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



She’s beautiful. Congratulations! The pink looks like rose azalee to me.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hello my dears, has anyone else been hit with this very interesting "new" restriction? This particular note is regarding an SO in London:

*Please pick up your A La Carte order within 14 days, or it will be released into general stock.*

I have to say I'm trying to understand the rationale here. H has many international customers with busy lives, who may not be able to drop everything and get home or to another country within 14 days. 
Also, how does this work with the quota system? I've never had a quota enforced but I have heard of tPFers having to wait til July 1 to pick up a special order because of a purchase early in the year. 
This makes something that should be special rather stressful and un-fun.


----------



## shoppermomof4

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello my dears, has anyone else been hit with this very interesting "new" restriction? This particular note is regarding an SO in London:
> 
> *Please pick up your A La Carte order within 14 days, or it will be released into general stock.*
> 
> I have to say I'm trying to understand the rationale here. H has many international customers with busy lives, who may not be able to drop everything and get home or to another country within 14 days.
> Also, how does this work with the quota system? I've never had a quota enforced but I have heard of tPFers having to wait til July 1 to pick up a special order because of a purchase early in the year.
> This makes something that should be special rather stressful and un-fun.



I do know here in the US they are tightening up and being very strict.  SA’s are even being fired if they break the rules.  I use to buy a kelly one month and a Constance a few months later.    
I ordered a SO in oct 17 and wasn’t able to buy a quota bag(birken,kelly or Constance now) until July 2018 .   Luckily my SO came in so I can buy after July.    This is all very new to me as I often would buy kelly, Birkin and Constance in one year time, sometimes only few months apart.    I’m not fan of new system and was upset my SO put me on ‘hold’ from buying.   And now I have to wait until July to buy again[emoji35]


----------



## QuelleFromage

shoppermomof4 said:


> I do know here in the US they are tightening up and being very strict.  SA’s are even being fired if they break the rules.  I use to buy a kelly one month and a Constance a few months later.
> I ordered a SO in oct 17 and wasn’t able to buy a quota bag(birken,kelly or Constance now) until July 2018 .   Luckily my SO came in so I can buy after July.    This is all very new to me as I often would buy kelly, Birkin and Constance in one year time, sometimes only few months apart.    I’m not fan of new system and was upset my SO put me on ‘hold’ from buying.   And now I have to wait until July to buy again[emoji35]



Oh interesting, so you are being held to quota with an outstanding SO?! That's terrible. That's not happening to me at my US store (yet) - I am waiting on a special order there but have bought bags since.
In all honesty I think with the H games, they need to ease up a bit on good customers.


----------



## periogirl28

@qtpik8 Congrats! I shall never forget your reveal or the term Screamsweating!


----------



## Notorious Pink

qtpik8 said:


> Hello friends. I'm very excited to report that my baby, my love, my Birkin 30 in Chevre Noir with Rose Extreme interior and Brushed Palladium hardware has arrived. I ordered her on October 31, 2017, and a mere 5 months, 5 days later, I received the call. An unusually short gestation period for the Special Order, I know.  She is so sweet and tiny and I lover her to bits.
> Okay, it all starts in October, just after my birthday. My friend was visiting from London and I told her she could borrow my Birkin 35 if could go to Hermes. When I offered, she said, "That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me."
> We looked around and I picked up a be hapi in Rose Poupre and rose extreme, and I casually mentioned that if I could have any Birkin, it would be black with rose extreme on the inside. The SA (who I had worked with for about 3 months) said, "Do you want to make one?" And I was like, "WHAT?" My French is terrible, her English about the same, and I had no idea what was happening. And then I started sweating. And quiet screaming in my head. She said, "We can make it, if you like."
> And I started gigglescreaming.  My friend was like, "What's the big deal?" And I took my Birkin back. If she DIDN'T KNOW WHAT A SPECIAL ORDER WAS SHE DIDN'T DESERVE TO BORROW MY BAG.
> 
> (I'm kidding, I was never going to carry that bag in addition to my Kelly. It's super heavy.)
> 
> Me when the Special order box came out:
> View attachment 4035558
> 
> Now, I have read through this entire thread and know how long it usually takes to get one of these things in, and I thought, that this would make a wonderful birthday gift, given that it was just after my birthday when I ordered, and it would come in around my birthday next year. So I placed the order.
> 
> Then, I get a call on April 4. The call. Of course, they leave a message in French, so I was like, , maybe my water is getting shut off, I have no idea. I took the voicemail to my French lesson and we listened to it three times and I started screamsweating again. It was here!!!
> I was out of town for a few days, but went in today to pick her up.
> My outfit for the delivery:
> View attachment 4035567
> 
> Wore my banana shoes cause I'm fancy.
> View attachment 4035566
> 
> I DID IT:
> View attachment 4035568
> 
> Got her home safely:
> View attachment 4035569
> 
> Appropriate birthmarks:
> View attachment 4035570
> 
> Lovely pink interior:
> View attachment 4035571
> 
> So happy!
> View attachment 4035572
> 
> New family photo:
> View attachment 4035573
> 
> AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!



This is All Sorts Of Awesome. I LOVE your story!!! And your pics! I bet you are incredibly fun to go shopping with.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello my dears, has anyone else been hit with this very interesting "new" restriction? This particular note is regarding an SO in London:
> 
> *Please pick up your A La Carte order within 14 days, or it will be released into general stock.*
> 
> I have to say I'm trying to understand the rationale here. H has many international customers with busy lives, who may not be able to drop everything and get home or to another country within 14 days.
> Also, how does this work with the quota system? I've never had a quota enforced but I have heard of tPFers having to wait til July 1 to pick up a special order because of a purchase early in the year.
> This makes something that should be special rather stressful and un-fun.



UGH, QF! What sort of fresh torture/nonsense is this??? So many people order internationally, it is not realistic at all. What if you are away when your SO arrives?


----------



## susanq

shoppermomof4 said:


> I do know here in the US they are tightening up and being very strict.  SA’s are even being fired if they break the rules.  I use to buy a kelly one month and a Constance a few months later.
> I ordered a SO in oct 17 and wasn’t able to buy a quota bag(birken,kelly or Constance now) until July 2018 .   Luckily my SO came in so I can buy after July.    This is all very new to me as I often would buy kelly, Birkin and Constance in one year time, sometimes only few months apart.    I’m not fan of new system and was upset my SO put me on ‘hold’ from buying.   And now I have to wait until July to buy again[emoji35]


May I ask where your store is? I was able to buy Constances and pouchettes without them counting for quota and I am in the USA. I was also able to SO and buy a K/B.


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> UGH, QF! What sort of fresh torture/nonsense is this??? So many people order internationally, it is not realistic at all. What if you are away when your SO arrives?


I KNOW! It's insane. We have no plans to be in London in the next few months - I don't mind flying over to get the bag but not in the next two weeks!
Given that H can't tell us when SOs will arrive, it is even more unreasonable. AND they are holding me to 14 days from the minute the bag arrived in store, so even the email exchanges about pick-up are using up time before they threaten to sell my bag to someone else.
Either this is a crazy new policy, or (more likely) there is someone in the VVVVIP queue who wants my bag. It has my initials on the clochette, I wonder if they would make a new one?
I will have someone pick up the bag for me, but my patience with that store has worn thin.


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> AND they are holding me to 14 days from the minute the bag arrived in store, so even the email exchanges about pick-up are using up time before they threaten to sell my bag to someone else.
> Either this is a crazy new policy, or (more likely) there is someone in the VVVVIP queue who wants my bag. It has my initials on the clochette, I wonder if they would make a new one?
> I will have someone pick up the bag for me, but my patience with that store has worn thin.



Wow. Why would they think to discuss the details of anyone’s SO with other customers. I would be beyond upset if someone ended up with my SO. Glad you can have a proxy collect it before it’s in peril of going to some other mother!!!


----------



## MSO13

shoppermomof4 said:


> I do know here in the US they are tightening up and being very strict.  SA’s are even being fired if they break the rules.  I use to buy a kelly one month and a Constance a few months later.
> I ordered a SO in oct 17 and wasn’t able to buy a quota bag(birken,kelly or Constance now) until July 2018 .   Luckily my SO came in so I can buy after July.    This is all very new to me as I often would buy kelly, Birkin and Constance in one year time, sometimes only few months apart.    I’m not fan of new system and was upset my SO put me on ‘hold’ from buying.   And now I have to wait until July to buy again[emoji35]



I was told something similar regarding strict following of rules. I have an outstanding SO that has no predicted arrival date but my SA let me know that in the US bags are going to be very difficult to get for even established clients. I'm not shopping for a bag until my SO comes in as I got what I was looking for last year so it doesn't bother me that I'm not going to be offered this year. 

In regards to quota with the SO it seems to really vary as to when they expect the SO.  My SO bag that arrived in March 2017 ended up being my quota bag for that semester. When a bag I was interested in came in late June-they asked me to wait till July 1 to pick it up so it would be the next semester and let me know I was "done" for the year. I was done for the year anyway so it wasn't an issue. 

That said there are ways the stores can help with quota, having your DH buy might extend your options but it's going to be a tougher year in general for bag offers even for long time clients.


----------



## susanq

MSO13 said:


> I was told something similar regarding strict following of rules. I have an outstanding SO that has no predicted arrival date but my SA let me know that in the US bags are going to be very difficult to get for even established clients. I'm not shopping for a bag until my SO comes in as I got what I was looking for last year so it doesn't bother me that I'm not going to be offered this year.
> 
> In regards to quota with the SO it seems to really vary as to when they expect the SO.  My SO bag that arrived in March 2017 ended up being my quota bag for that semester. When a bag I was interested in came in late June-they asked me to wait till July 1 to pick it up so it would be the next semester and let me know I was "done" for the year. I was done for the year anyway so it wasn't an issue.
> 
> That said there are ways the stores can help with quota, having your DH buy might extend your options but it's going to be a tougher year in general for bag offers even for long time clients.


Oh gosh! I have not heard this. I want so many more bags haha.


----------



## shoppermomof4

QuelleFromage said:


> Oh interesting, so you are being held to quota with an outstanding SO?! That's terrible. That's not happening to me at my US store (yet) - I am waiting on a special order there but have bought bags since.
> In all honesty I think with the H games, they need to ease up a bit on good customers.



Yep... all sudden I am not able to buy any Birkin Constance or Kelly until 6 months just Incase quota bag had come... which it did last week... but now I have wait until July and hit 6 month mark. [emoji35].   My store does have new manager and my SA left last year so since new management this has been happening [emoji35].  Still not sure sometimes why i Even buy with these new games....starting to buy more Chanel as it’s so much easier.   Plus it just makes 2nd hand market more desirable[emoji15]


----------



## Gigllee

MSO13 said:


> I was told something similar regarding strict following of rules. I have an outstanding SO that has no predicted arrival date but my SA let me know that in the US bags are going to be very difficult to get for even established clients. I'm not shopping for a bag until my SO comes in as I got what I was looking for last year so it doesn't bother me that I'm not going to be offered this year.
> 
> In regards to quota with the SO it seems to really vary as to when they expect the SO.  My SO bag that arrived in March 2017 ended up being my quota bag for that semester. When a bag I was interested in came in late June-they asked me to wait till July 1 to pick it up so it would be the next semester and let me know I was "done" for the year. I was done for the year anyway so it wasn't an issue.
> 
> That said there are ways the stores can help with quota, having your DH buy might extend your options but it's going to be a tougher year in general for bag offers even for long time clients.


All these games...honestly one more Quota bag and i may need to step back or seek therapy for this orange box obsession of mine.  1 bag every 6 months is already hard. Now it seems 1 bag every 6 months might be near impossible


----------



## susanq

shoppermomof4 said:


> My SO I ordered in Oct 2017 came in this month!  Trench B30 with pink(can’t recall the name[emoji15])
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4036056
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trim and inside [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


I love this!


----------



## MsHermesAU

shoppermomof4 said:


> Yep... all sudden I am not able to buy any Birkin Constance or Kelly until 6 months just Incase quota bag had come... which it did last week... but now I have wait until July and hit 6 month mark. [emoji35].   My store does have new manager and my SA left last year so since new management this has been happening [emoji35].  Still not sure sometimes why i Even buy with these new games....starting to buy more Chanel as it’s so much easier.   Plus it just makes 2nd hand market more desirable[emoji15]



So what happens if you place an SO and it takes 2+ years to arrive? You won’t be able to get any quota bags during that time?! That is crazy....


----------



## tonkamama

MsHermesAU said:


> So what happens if you place an SO and it takes 2+ years to arrive? You won’t be able to get any quota bags during that time?! That is crazy....


I think what OP meant was she won’t be able to buy a quota bag until the end of 6th month in case her SO arrives sometime in between....and I thought SO is always counts as quota bag , isn’t it?  I could be wrong but it also sounds like H is discouraging SO?


----------



## shoppermomof4

susanq said:


> May I ask where your store is? I was able to buy Constances and pouchettes without them counting for quota and I am in the USA. I was also able to SO and buy a K/B.



Seattle Hermes.  And your store?


----------



## shoppermomof4

tonkamama said:


> I think what OP meant was she won’t be able to buy a quota bag until the end of 6th month in case her SO arrives sometime in between....and I thought SO is always counts as quota bag , isn’t it?  I could be wrong but it also sounds like H is discouraging SO?



Yes so if the SO hadn’t came by end of June then yes they would have let me buy one quota bag... but not another in case the SO came in 2nd part of the year [emoji35].   Crazy... as I’m not sure how it would have worked if SO didn’t come.  I missed out on kelly mini2 due to the SO.  
But I will say I [emoji173]️my new SO!


----------



## MsHermesAU

tonkamama said:


> I think what OP meant was she won’t be able to buy a quota bag until the end of 6th month in case her SO arrives sometime in between....and I thought SO is always counts as quota bag , isn’t it?  I could be wrong but it also sounds like H is discouraging SO?





shoppermomof4 said:


> Yes so if the SO hadn’t came by end of June then yes they would have let me buy one quota bag... but not another in case the SO came in 2nd part of the year [emoji35].   Crazy... as I’m not sure how it would have worked if SO didn’t come.  I missed out on kelly mini2 due to the SO.
> But I will say I [emoji173]️my new SO!



Ahhhh I see now! It’s still very frustrating for you though .... I actually think my store does something similar but I don’t buy bags every semester so it has never really affected me. Hopefully the new manager of your store “relaxes” her policy for you over time!


----------



## koeeeee

Do SOs count as quota bags at FSH? I mean, if I bought a Birkin this first 6 months, does it mean I can’t pick up an SO until after 1 July?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## qtpik8

koeeeee said:


> Do SOs count as quota bags at FSH? I mean, if I bought a Birkin this first 6 months, does it mean I can’t pick up an SO until after 1 July?


I didn't think so, but when I just picked up my SO, they said I wouldn't be eligible for another B or K until July 1. But my store also doesn't allow for any bag to be an SO, and other weird anomalies to what I read here, so it could just be the smaller stores having these rules.


----------



## Gigllee

This move - SO bags overriding quota bags is not going to work for Hermes and here is why.

Quota bags are the reason people shell out a fortune to build relationships. Some of us buying what we love and some just “buying” to get their game going till they scored a quota bag. So now what’s going to happen is that people will start targeting/strategizing around SO bag. As in once you have 2 SO bags In the system, you stop spending and just wait for your bags to show up. Especially with Birkins SO that takes less than a year to be delivere. Also I’ve seen quite a number of SO bags pop up on Instagram for sale and I wonder why there is an influx of those. The more rules, the more people find ways to beat these rules. #IJS


----------



## Dluvch

Gigllee said:


> This move - SO bags overriding quota bags is not going to work for Hermes and here is why.
> 
> Quota bags are the reason people shell out a fortune to build relationships. Some of us buying what we love and some just “buying” to get their game going till they scored a quota bag. So now what’s going to happen is that people will start targeting/strategizing around SO bag. As in once you have 2 SO bags In the system, you stop spending and just wait for your bags to show up. Especially with Birkins SO that takes less than a year to be delivere. Also I’ve seen quite a number of SO bags pop up on Instagram for sale and I wonder why there is an influx of those. The more rules, the more people find ways to beat these rules. #IJS


I think Hermès is smarter than that.  They know that SO bags are the key to people continuously spending while waiting for their SO to arrive out of fear that when their SO comes in it will be offered to another customer if they have not demonstrated their loyalty to the brand in that interim time.


----------



## susanq

shoppermomof4 said:


> Seattle Hermes.  And your store?


Short Hills nj. I wonder if it's due to popularity of stores. It *seems like* though obviously I have no idea that my store gets in a lot of c/k/b and is very close to NYC (where most tourists/day shoppers would prefer to go).


----------



## KH8

Dira said:


> I think Hermès is smarter than that.  They know that SO bags are the key to people continuously spending while waiting for their SO to arrive out of fear that when their SO comes in it will be offered to another customer if they have not demonstrated their loyalty to the brand in that interim time.


Me myself would think like this........ Ever since I placed my SO order, i have been finding time and excuse to fly to Paris to just "buy sth" out of the fear that my SO might somehow be offered to a VIP if I didnt pop in and bought things frequently enough and then I would not hear about it in forever or be told that the order s cancelled.... imagine the number of VIPssssssss going in every month.... 
And I have been struggling whether to try for another bag before the SO comes (if it comes) as I can't really tell when it would arrive.....
I am just hoping that FSH would honour the offer.... finger crossed.....


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello my dears, has anyone else been hit with this very interesting "new" restriction? This particular note is regarding an SO in London:
> 
> *Please pick up your A La Carte order within 14 days, or it will be released into general stock.*
> 
> I have to say I'm trying to understand the rationale here. H has many international customers with busy lives, who may not be able to drop everything and get home or to another country within 14 days.
> Also, how does this work with the quota system? I've never had a quota enforced but I have heard of tPFers having to wait til July 1 to pick up a special order because of a purchase early in the year.
> This makes something that should be special rather stressful and un-fun.


This would be very stressful. Unfair.


----------



## azukitea

hello all, just got the news today that I have an invitation to place a SO " a la carte" service, YAY . I am so excited

Would you be able to suggest a good website (besides tpf, of course) or specific thread to get inspiration?  I am likely going to stay neutral , considering a B/K  in same colour but ultilising a variety of leather types!

note: this is my first SO


----------



## westcoastgal

MSO13 said:


> I was told something similar regarding strict following of rules. I have an outstanding SO that has no predicted arrival date but my SA let me know that in the US bags are going to be very difficult to get for even established clients. I'm not shopping for a bag until my SO comes in as I got what I was looking for last year so it doesn't bother me that I'm not going to be offered this year.
> 
> In regards to quota with the SO it seems to really vary as to when they expect the SO.  My SO bag that arrived in March 2017 ended up being my quota bag for that semester. When a bag I was interested in came in late June-they asked me to wait till July 1 to pick it up so it would be the next semester and let me know I was "done" for the year. I was done for the year anyway so it wasn't an issue.
> 
> That said there are ways the stores can help with quota, having your DH buy might extend your options but it's going to be a tougher year in general for bag offers even for long time clients.


It’s tough to have to wait to get a bag until July when your SO came in March. However, it’s also great the store held your new bag for you from June until July. I feel like I’m also having to game it to see when my SO comes in. If my SO is not in by June, and I want my six-months quota bag, I’m thinking the bags they have in stock in June might not be the ones I’m looking for. I’ve already let my SA know what I would like, but I don’t feel very patient! I’ve no idea if they could hold a bag in the case my SO doesn’t arrive by June. I feel like SOs shouldn’t be a quota bag - or they should be subject to more liberal “quota” rules.


----------



## tonkamama

qtpik8 said:


> I didn't think so, but when I just picked up my SO, they said I wouldn't be eligible for another B or K until July 1. But my store also doesn't allow for any bag to be an SO, and other weird anomalies to what I read here, so it could just be the smaller stores having these rules.



Sounds SO bag is considered a quota bag in Europe?  Just to clearify so others won’t be confused.


----------



## tonkamama

koeeeee said:


> Do SOs count as quota bags at FSH? I mean,* if I bought a Birkin this first 6 months, does it mean I can’t pick up an SO until after 1 July*?


Yes, if SO counts as a quota bag in your store then you won’t be able to pick it up until July 1st.  Best to check with your SA, she/he will provide most accurate information.


----------



## tonkamama

westcoastgal said:


> It’s tough to have to wait to get a bag until July when your SO came in March. However, it’s also great the store held your new bag for you from June until July. I feel like I’m also having to game it to see when my SO comes in. If my SO is not in by June, and I want my six-months quota bag, I’m thinking the bags they have in stock in June might not be the ones I’m looking for. I’ve already let my SA know what I would like, but I don’t feel very patient! I’ve no idea if they could hold a bag in the case my SO doesn’t arrive by June. I feel like SOs shouldn’t be a quota bag - or they should be subject to more liberal “quota” rules.



I think H tries to be fair to other “none-SO or not yet-SO” customers to have higher chances to get offered regular stock bags as these quota bags are still very limited.  I am sure they are willing to make their regular SO customers happy within the reasonable boundary.


----------



## qtpik8

tonkamama said:


> Sounds SO bag is considered a quota bag in Europe?  Just to clearify so others won’t be confused.


Yes, in Switzerland, this is what I was told. My SO counts against my bag quota.


----------



## Meta

azukitea said:


> hello all, just got the news today that I have an invitation to place a SO " a la carte" service, YAY . I am so excited
> 
> Would you be able to suggest a good website (besides tpf, of course) or specific thread to get inspiration?  I am likely going to stay neutral , considering a B/K  in same colour but ultilising a variety of leather types!
> 
> note: this is my first SO


Congrats on your first SO offer! Please read this useful post from @periogirl28. There's a special combo bags thread in the Reference section that you might find helpful. You can find current colors here and lining here. There are various versions (single color and bicolor) available for Birkin and Kelly. (See image below for the different styles and versions available for order in bicolor). Please note that there's no mixing of leathers allowed.


----------



## Goodfrtune

azukitea said:


> hello all, just got the news today that I have an invitation to place a SO " a la carte" service, YAY . I am so excited
> 
> Would you be able to suggest a good website (besides tpf, of course) or specific thread to get inspiration?  I am likely going to stay neutral , considering a B/K  in same colour but ultilising a variety of leather types!
> 
> note: this is my first SO



You might want to look at Pinterest or even google images searching Bi-color Birkin (or Kelly) bags for inspiration. Congratulations and bet you will pick something great!


----------



## San2222

KH8 said:


> Me myself would think like this........ Ever since I placed my SO order, i have been finding time and excuse to fly to Paris to just "buy sth" out of the fear that my SO might somehow be offered to a VIP if I didnt pop in and bought things frequently enough and then I would not hear about it in forever or be told that the order s cancelled.... imagine the number of VIPssssssss going in every month....
> And I have been struggling whether to try for another bag before the SO comes (if it comes) as I can't really tell when it would arrive.....
> I am just hoping that FSH would honour the offer.... finger crossed.....


Think you are OK.. I was there in April,  placed a so order and bought a c and b few days later.  Last year when I was there, they only offered me someone else's so k only after the original customer who placed it decided that the strap was too short for her.  I don't think they will offer others so just because they are vvvvip....at least I hope not.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

MsHermesAU said:


> So what happens if you place an SO and it takes 2+ years to arrive? You won’t be able to get any quota bags during that time?! That is crazy....



That’s what I asked. Both my mom and I have our quotas full because of SO’s. And one of mine was done April 2017. And another this October so I can’t get a bag. My mom did a SO,  with my help hehe just now and we got a bag so she is also done with quota. I was told if my SO from April 2017 takes long then H can make an ‘exception’. Whatever that means. ‍♀️ This is becoming not very fun.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

tonkamama said:


> Sounds SO bag is considered a quota bag in Europe?  Just to clearify so others won’t be confused.



Confirming for European stores I buy from, with the exceptions H is known for.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

qtpik8 said:


> Yes, in Switzerland, this is what I was told. My SO counts against my bag quota.



They will do and have done exceptions as per my experience in my shops in Suisse. Depends when you did the SO and of the manager. ‍♀️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

As strange as this may sound, Some SAs don’t know the SO rules. Quota / no quota? This semester / that semester? They just don’t know like us! Sometimes you should ask they clarify with the SM. The SM makes the decision on cases where there is only one month left in a semester and your so arrives. Hold / don’t hold... or sell now?  My last SO, my sa didn’t know if she could sell it to me bc I bought a Kelly in the same semester ... it arrived before the SO arrived. She actuallly thought I can’t come collect my SO! She was wrong  picked it up in December before new semester started!!! Good call SM hahahah was able to score another Birkin that March and a Kelly in July!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

azukitea said:


> hello all, just got the news today that I have an invitation to place a SO " a la carte" service, YAY . I am so excited
> 
> Would you be able to suggest a good website (besides tpf, of course) or specific thread to get inspiration?  I am likely going to stay neutral , considering a B/K  in same colour but ultilising a variety of leather types!
> 
> note: this is my first SO



How exciting!!!!  Unfortunately, you cannot mix leather types in an SO.  Hermes might produce special collection bags with mixed typed but this is not allowed for SO.  Interior leather is traditional chèvre lining (but I think maybe someone tried to get togo interior here on TPF, not certain if they were successful).  Exterior is single leather type.  

Have fun with the process!  Congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Txoceangirl said:


> How exciting!!!!  Unfortunately, you cannot mix leather types in an SO.  Hermes might produce special collection bags with mixed typed but this is not allowed for SO.  Interior leather is traditional chèvre lining (but I think maybe someone tried to get togo interior here on TPF, not certain if they were successful).  Exterior is single leather type.
> 
> Have fun with the process!  Congrats!



I was told my K32 Togo sellier would have Togo interior (I originally ordered chevre with chevre interior and Paris changed to Togo), but it arrived with chèvre interior.  Even the SA at George V told me via email (after the bag arrived and she inspected it) that the interior was Togo. She sent me a photo of what was clearly a chevre lining.....and yep when it arrived it was chevre....just in case anyone thinks Parisians SAs know all....both my original SA with whom I placed the order AND the new SA from whom I picked it up were wrong. 

To this date as far as I know only Swift SOs sometimes come with Swift interior...maybebbecause Swift is so soft? My Swift TB has a Swift lining. but that is just what I know from my and friends' experience. YMMV.


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> I was told my K32 Togo sellier would have Togo interior (I originally ordered chevre with chevre interior and Paris changed to Togo), but it arrived with chèvre interior.  Even the SA at George V told me via email (after the bag arrived and she inspected it) that the interior was Togo. She sent me a photo of what was clearly a chevre lining.....and yep when it arrived it was chevre....just in case anyone thinks Parisians SAs know all....both my original SA with whom I placed the order AND the new SA from whom I picked it up were wrong.
> 
> To this date as far as I know only Swift SOs sometimes come with Swift interior...maybebbecause Swift is so soft? My Swift TB has a Swift lining. but that is just what I know from my and friends' experience. YMMV.


Yes, swift with swift interior. I
Totally forgot about swift as I stick with Togo and chèvre for my SOs. Thanks for pointing that out. As always with H, YMMV.


----------



## koeeeee

qtpik8 said:


> I didn't think so, but when I just picked up my SO, they said I wouldn't be eligible for another B or K until July 1. But my store also doesn't allow for any bag to be an SO, and other weird anomalies to what I read here, so it could just be the smaller stores having these rules.


Thanks dear. This is a bit annoying as I suspect my SO is coming either before or after mid year. Your store is not FSH tho?


----------



## koeeeee

tonkamama said:


> Yes, if SO counts as a quota bag in your store then you won’t be able to pick it up until July 1st.  Best to check with your SA, she/he will provide most accurate information.


Thanks! Yes best to check.


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello my dears, has anyone else been hit with this very interesting "new" restriction? This particular note is regarding an SO in London:
> 
> *Please pick up your A La Carte order within 14 days, or it will be released into general stock.*
> 
> I have to say I'm trying to understand the rationale here. H has many international customers with busy lives, who may not be able to drop everything and get home or to another country within 14 days.
> Also, how does this work with the quota system? I've never had a quota enforced but I have heard of tPFers having to wait til July 1 to pick up a special order because of a purchase early in the year.
> This makes something that should be special rather stressful and un-fun.


Wow I am very surprised. My SO is waiting in FSH and has been ready since the end of Feb. I received the standard email which says the bag will be put on the floor only if they *do not hear from me within a month*. "Instructions from me" have never meant pick up or payment and I confirmed this again in my reply.


----------



## VickyB

QuelleFromage said:


> Oh interesting, so you are being held to quota with an outstanding SO?! That's terrible. That's not happening to me at my US store (yet) - I am waiting on a special order there but have bought bags since.
> In all honesty I think with the H games, they need to ease up a bit on good customers.



Interesting. No restrictions at my US store that I know of.


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> Wow I am very surprised. My SO is waiting in FSH and has been ready since the end of Feb. I received the standard email which says the bag will be put on the floor only if they *do not hear from me within a month*. "Instructions from me" have never meant pick up or payment and I confirmed this again in my reply.


Yep - the above is normal procedure. My last SO came in right as I was leaving Europe and I picked it up 2 or 3 months later. This 14-day pickup thing is shocking to me.


----------



## azukitea

weN84 said:


> Congrats on your first SO offer! Please read this useful post from @periogirl28. There's a special combo bags thread in the Reference section that you might find helpful. You can find current colors here and lining here. There are various versions (single color and bicolor) available for Birkin and Kelly. (See image below for the different styles and versions available for order in bicolor). Please note that there's no mixing of leathers allowed.
> View attachment 4037574


thanks @weN84 for directing me here!  I will have a look, i am excited and yet a bit nervous at the same time for this being my first SO , pressure to get it right


----------



## lala28

azukitea said:


> thanks @weN84 for directing me here!  I will have a look, i am excited and yet a bit nervous at the same time for this being my first SO , pressure to get it right



Oh, don’t feel pressure to “get it right”.  You really can’t do it “incorrectly”.  This should be a fun exhilarating experience so take a deep breath, relax, and enjoy! 

For me, I think the biggest potential obstacle is asking the opinion of too many people.  Everyone typically has an opinion to share and too many cooks in the kitchen, so to speak, causes chaos, confusion, and self-doubt.  (Very similar to letting people know in advance of the child’s birth what name you’ve selected for your baby, in my experience!)


----------



## lulilu

^^^^ exacly!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## azukitea

lala28 said:


> Oh, don’t feel pressure to “get it right”.  You really can’t do it “incorrectly”.  This should be a fun exhilarating experience so take a deep breath, relax, and enjoy!
> 
> For me, I think the biggest potential obstacle is asking the opinion of too many people.  Everyone typically has an opinion to share and too many cooks in the kitchen, so to speak, causes chaos, confusion, and self-doubt.  (Very similar to letting people know in advance of the child’s birth what name you’ve selected for your baby, in my experience!)



Haha I like ur analogy, spot on! I am reminding my self to stay fun and focused


----------



## periogirl28

azukitea said:


> Haha I like ur analogy, spot on! I am reminding my self to stay fun and focused


I think you should try to enjoy the appointment and while you are at it, get to sit and chat with your SA also. This is the time you will learn a lot about leathers and also how much the SO process has changed. It was much more daunting when there was a lot more choice of colours and combinations. At the end of the day it is a privilege extended to you and your first is always the one to remember. Order to suit yourself. Not us. I understand you feel the pressure probably to get a combination which not only works well and is aesthetically pleasing but would also stand the test of time both in usage and with your wardrobe/ lifestyle. Congrats!


----------



## Carrierae

Just a quick question....has anyone recently ordered and received a togo Kelly with a custom strap? If so, how long did it take to arrive?


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Yep - the above is normal procedure. My last SO came in right as I was leaving Europe and I picked it up 2 or 3 months later. This 14-day pickup thing is shocking to me.


I guess you can transfer the funds and they will hold it for you.


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> I guess you can transfer the funds and they will hold it for you.


Nope. Once I transfer funds I have 48 hours to pick it up or they will return it to general stock. All of this has to happen in the next week, and so far they have not sent wire info. . My understanding is there is a new leather manager, whom I don't know,  and he has a client who really wants this bag.
I have bought bags all over the world, and this has never happened before.


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> Nope. Once I transfer funds I have 48 hours to pick it up or they will return it to general stock. All of this has to happen in the next week, and so far they have not sent wire info. . My understanding is there is a new leather manager, whom I don't know,  and he has a client who really wants this bag.
> I have bought bags all over the world, and this has never happened before.


Are you serious!!! How in the world did you get that "understanding"?


----------



## Hatsoff1

Carrierae said:


> Just a quick question....has anyone recently ordered and received a togo Kelly with a custom strap? If so, how long did it take to arrive?


I ordered a  Kelly 32 in Togo with custom strap in May 2017 and am still waiting. I'm forever hopeful that it will arrive soon but have been told recently by the manager of my local store that she reckons it will be at least one year before it arrives. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatsoff1

Hatsoff1 said:


> I ordered a  Kelly 32 in Togo with custom strap in May 2017 and am still waiting. I'm forever hopeful that it will arrive soon but have been told recently by the manager of my local store that she reckons it will be at least one year before it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Sorry I hit send before meaning to....
Obviously it's coming close to the one year pretty soon for my order but I got the feeling the manager meant not to expect any time soon. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> Are you serious!!!


I am dead serious. 
To date whenever I've wired funds for a bag or any other item they have held it indefinitely. I am stunned.


----------



## periogirl28

QuelleFromage said:


> I am dead serious.
> To date whenever I've wired funds for a bag or any other item they have held it indefinitely. I am stunned.


Okay. I need to find out more about this.


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> Nope. Once I transfer funds I have 48 hours to pick it up or they will return it to general stock. All of this has to happen in the next week, and so far they have not sent wire info. . My understanding is there is a new leather manager, whom I don't know,  and he has a client who really wants this bag.
> I have bought bags all over the world, and this has never happened before.



The notice period is unreasonable. It places you in a tight bind as you are not in town. I wonder if this is meant to discourage non-locals placing SOs.


----------



## westcoastgal

periogirl28 said:


> Okay. I need to find out more about this.


I want to hear when you win this battle.


----------



## periogirl28

westcoastgal said:


> I want to hear when you win this battle.


Oh it's not my battle but I am curious to find out more.


----------



## westcoastgal

periogirl28 said:


> Oh it's not my battle but I am curious to find out more.


Sorry - meant that for Quellefromage. I just want to hear it’s resolved in her favor. The process of buying a bag should be pleasant, not stressful.


----------



## periogirl28

westcoastgal said:


> The notice period is unreasonable. It places you in a tight bind as you are not in town. I wonder if this is meant to discourage non-locals placing SOs.


I was thinking this. So. New SO limitations. Definitely belongs in this thread!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## chicinthecity777

QuelleFromage said:


> My understanding is there is a new leather manager, whom I don't know,  and he has a client who really wants this bag.


I am curious too. How did you come to this understanding? Since you don't know the new manager, did he tell you this himself? Did someone else in the store tell you this? Or is this just your speculation?


----------



## lulilu

QuelleFromage said:


> I KNOW! It's insane. We have no plans to be in London in the next few months - I don't mind flying over to get the bag but not in the next two weeks!
> Given that H can't tell us when SOs will arrive, it is even more unreasonable. AND they are holding me to 14 days from the minute the bag arrived in store, so even the email exchanges about pick-up are using up time before they threaten to sell my bag to someone else.
> Either this is a crazy new policy, or (more likely) there is someone in the VVVVIP queue who wants my bag. It has my initials on the clochette, I wonder if they would make a new one?
> *I will have someone pick up the bag for me, but my patience with that store has worn thin*.



At least they are letting someone pick it up for you and are not requiring you to buy it in person.  Can't wait to see this new SO!


----------



## QuelleFromage

westcoastgal said:


> The notice period is unreasonable. It places you in a tight bind as you are not in town. I wonder if this is meant to discourage non-locals placing SOs.





westcoastgal said:


> Sorry - meant that for Quellefromage. I just want to hear it’s resolved in her favor. The process of buying a bag should be pleasant, not stressful.



Thanks for the support.....It is totally unreasonable. I do think this may be the new leather manager discouraging what he may perceive as non-locals, although it's not smart as DH is in London at least 50% of the time. I have two other "home stores" I can give my money to



periogirl28 said:


> I was thinking this. So. New SO limitations. Definitely belongs in this thread!


That's how it feels. BTW feel free to PM for details. I have a VAT question that perhaps you can answer 



lulilu said:


> At least they are letting someone pick it up for you and are not requiring you to buy it in person.  Can't wait to see this new SO!


I was also told that if anyone picks it up for me and they do the payment (ie, I just give a friend the money, which is easiest), the bag will go against their quota and in their profile.


----------



## KH8

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks for the support.....It is totally unreasonable.
> I was also told that if anyone picks it up for me and they do the payment (ie, I just give a friend the money, which is easiest), the bag will go against their quota and in their profile.


I strongly encourage you to write to Paris about this! It lost the meaning of an SO when it ends up in another person's record. I wonder from now now, how many SOs in London would be sold to VIPs chosen by the "manager" on the day and Paris NEEDS to know about this. 
I don't doubt your saying that the new manager might want to cater to locals only as it has always been the case (I worked in London for 8 years and spent more than 60% of my time there but since I am not a local... I was never able to get an SA to work with me although most SAs in NBS, Sloane Street and Selfridges recognise me)...


----------



## mygoodies

Carrierae said:


> Just a quick question....has anyone recently ordered and received a togo Kelly with a custom strap? If so, how long did it take to arrive?



I ordered mine w custom strap too March 2017, still MIA


----------



## koeeeee

QuelleFromage said:


> I was also told that if anyone picks it up for me and they do the payment (ie, I just give a friend the money, which is easiest), the bag will go against their quota and in their profile.



This is even more cray - I’ve only heard that that person who picks up can’t detax. Sorry this is so frustrating QF.


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> Nope. Once I transfer funds I have 48 hours to pick it up or they will return it to general stock. All of this has to happen in the next week, and so far they have not sent wire info. . My understanding is there is a new leather manager, whom I don't know,  and he has a client who really wants this bag.
> I have bought bags all over the world, and this has never happened before.



Oh my gaaawwwddd!!! That’s seriously INSANE!! The thought that someone else would end up getting yr SO after all this time waiting for it to arrive is just horrible! I’m so sorry for you dear. Hope your new baby will be with you safely very soon! Hope FSH doesn’t do the same with SOs. Timeframe of 2 weeks only is just not acceptable, especially when you’re a loyal client!


----------



## QuelleFromage

KH8 said:


> I strongly encourage you to write to Paris about this! It lost the meaning of an SO when it ends up in another person's record. I wonder from now now, how many SOs in London would be sold to VIPs chosen by the "manager" on the day and Paris NEEDS to know about this.
> I don't doubt your saying that the new manager might want to cater to locals only as it has always been the case (I worked in London for 8 years and spent more than 60% of my time there but since I am not a local... I was never able to get an SA to work with me although most SAs in NBS, Sloane Street and Selfridges recognise me)...





koeeeee said:


> This is even more cray - I’ve only heard that that person who picks up can’t detax. Sorry this is so frustrating QF.





mygoodies said:


> Oh my gaaawwwddd!!! That’s seriously INSANE!! The thought that someone else would end up getting yr SO after all this time waiting for it to arrive is just horrible! I’m so sorry for you dear. Hope your new baby will be with you safely very soon! Hope FSH doesn’t do the same with SOs. Timeframe of 2 weeks only is just not acceptable, especially when you’re a loyal client!



Thanks so much for the support, it really helps. At the moment I just want to keep the bag from being given to someone else (after I waited over 18 months for it). How my longtime SA could be overruled like this is really saddening, but it is what it is. 
If anyone knows how I detax after a wire transfer, please PM me (since it is off topic).


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks for the support.....It is totally unreasonable. I do think this may be the new leather manager discouraging what he may perceive as non-locals, although it's not smart as DH is in London at least 50% of the time. I have two other "home stores" I can give my money to
> 
> 
> That's how it feels. BTW feel free to PM for details. I have a VAT question that perhaps you can answer
> 
> 
> I was also told that if anyone picks it up for me and they do the payment (ie, I just give a friend the money, which is easiest), the bag will go against their quota and in their profile.


They are really being difficult. Agree - not smart of them.


----------



## Carrierae

Hatsoff1 said:


> Sorry I hit send before meaning to....
> Obviously it's coming close to the one year pretty soon for my order but I got the feeling the manager meant not to expect any time soon.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk





mygoodies said:


> I ordered mine w custom strap too March 2017, still MIA



I was wondering if mine will be held up longer than normal because of the strap. I ordered a Togo K28 Retourne Dec 17, but I ordered it with a longer strap to wear it crossbody. When I was in my local store a few weeks ago, I also ordered a second shorter strap to wear it on a shoulder. I was quoted 1.5 years! It made me think of the strap production is 1.5 years, it will probably be 1.5 years for my SO instead of the projected 10-12 months (or earlier like some lucky ones).

I’m perfectly fine waiting, but I was kind of holding off bag purchases in case it comes in. I just declined a black B30 because I was worried about my bag coming early and having two back-to-back purchases (and it wasn’t on my wishlist anyways so I’m not sad over that one). There was also a Chanel boy combo I was ooogling yet concerned about my SO coming in. I wasn’t thinking about the strap holding up the bag...so maybe I’ll be fine? I ordered in Dec so I would be dead shocked if it came in anytime soon. I’m not itching for anymore quota bags, but maybe another bag would be ok. I’m trying to watch my spending and plan my purchases...it’s so hard with an SO because you just never know!


----------



## hopiko

Keekeee said:


> Im in asia. The list hasnt been “officially” released yet. But my SM sent my SA the color list from her computer/iPad.. i only received the lists of colors and leathers. When i asked if rose gold hardware being offered for B and K this SO, my SA said she hasn’t received any infos regarding hardware from the SM, soon but not yet...
> 
> These are the pics my SA sent me
> 
> List of colors and leathers
> View attachment 3984570
> 
> View attachment 3984572
> View attachment 3984573
> 
> 
> And list of colors for the linings
> View attachment 3984574
> 
> View attachment 3984575
> 
> 
> Not the best pictures but you get the idea..
> 
> Hope that helps..


Thanks for posting this, KeeKeee!  It made the process such much smoother and more fun!  Best to have ideas when you go in and be able to pivot when you see the actual swatches!  Now the looooooong wait begins...again...LOL!!!


----------



## Keekeee

hopiko said:


> Thanks for posting this, KeeKeee!  It made the process such much smoother and more fun!  Best to have ideas when you go in and be able to pivot when you see the actual swatches!  Now the looooooong wait begins...again...LOL!!!



Happy to help [emoji4]
Congrats for the SO dear.. and let the wait begins [emoji6]


----------



## cuselover

I have two so outstanding and just found out my sa left the company . Should I be worry that I won't get my so?


----------



## bagidiotic

cuselover said:


> I have two so outstanding and just found out my sa left the company . Should I be worry that I won't get my so?


Sa  left 
But you're still with the  store rite
Logically you will still get those  so bags with your new assigned  Sa 
Unless  you too leaving this store 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## QuelleFromage

cuselover said:


> I have two so outstanding and just found out my sa left the company . Should I be worry that I won't get my so?


No, the SO is still reserved for you. This has happened to me. Just find out who's overseeing it now and check in occasionally. New management can cause problems but SAs leaving should not.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## majusaka

I am going to place my SO next week! It's going to be b25 Togo Gris asphalte exterior and rose azalea interior. However I am still not quite sure about the stitching and hardware colour, should I do matching GA or white stitching? Brushed GHW or brushed PHW? Thanks in advance for your opinions!


----------



## hopiko

majusaka said:


> I am going to place my SO next week! It's going to be b25 Togo Gris asphalte exterior and rose azalea interior. However I am still not quite sure about the stitching and hardware colour, should I do matching GA or white stitching? Brushed GHW or brushed PHW? Thanks in advance for your opinions!


This is your bag so you have to pick what fits your preference and style!  BUT....if it were me.....I love contrast stitching as it makes the bag a little more special than those that anyone can buy...and with that combo, i would pick the BGHW as I think that it will look really nice against the GA.  Sounds like a beautiful bag!!!  Congrats in advance!


----------



## csetcos

Carrierae said:


> I was wondering if mine will be held up longer than normal because of the strap. I ordered a Togo K28 Retourne Dec 17, but I ordered it with a longer strap to wear it crossbody. When I was in my local store a few weeks ago, I also ordered a second shorter strap to wear it on a shoulder. I was quoted 1.5 years! It made me think of the strap production is 1.5 years, it will probably be 1.5 years for my SO instead of the projected 10-12 months (or earlier like some lucky ones).
> 
> I’m perfectly fine waiting, but I was kind of holding off bag purchases in case it comes in. I just declined a black B30 because I was worried about my bag coming early and having two back-to-back purchases (and it wasn’t on my wishlist anyways so I’m not sad over that one). There was also a Chanel boy combo I was ooogling yet concerned about my SO coming in. I wasn’t thinking about the strap holding up the bag...so maybe I’ll be fine? I ordered in Dec so I would be dead shocked if it came in anytime soon. I’m not itching for anymore quota bags, but maybe another bag would be ok. I’m trying to watch my spending and plan my purchases...it’s so hard with an SO because you just never know!



It seems that whenever you modify strap length, the bag takes even longer. Good practice is to do you SO K and then separately, order a longer or shorter strap. I know this sounds crazy but it seems to take one more modification away that delays the creation.


----------



## csetcos

Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days. 

I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.

As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!

Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!


----------



## Keekeee

majusaka said:


> I am going to place my SO next week! It's going to be b25 Togo Gris asphalte exterior and rose azalea interior. However I am still not quite sure about the stitching and hardware colour, should I do matching GA or white stitching? Brushed GHW or brushed PHW? Thanks in advance for your opinions!



As hopiko said.. i’ld do contrast stitching and BGHW..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073


*CONGRATS AGAIN MY DARLING!!!! He is stunning and super saturated! Love your SO!!!!!*


----------



## tonkamama

Blue boy is so chic and I just love everything about him !




csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073


----------



## cavluv

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073



Gorgeous!! Blue Boy is rocking that brushed gold HW!!! Congratulations [emoji322]


----------



## Notorious Pink

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073



This is soooooo SO gorgeous! Love the blues!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## LovingTheOrange

majusaka said:


> I am going to place my SO next week! It's going to be b25 Togo Gris asphalte exterior and rose azalea interior. However I am still not quite sure about the stitching and hardware colour, should I do matching GA or white stitching? Brushed GHW or brushed PHW? Thanks in advance for your opinions!


I think GA looks so much better with phw than ghw! My GA is the ONLY bag in my b/k collection with phw. I'm all for brushed PHW!!


----------



## westcoastgal

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073


I love your bag! Congrats!


----------



## csetcos

majusaka said:


> I am going to place my SO next week! It's going to be b25 Togo Gris asphalte exterior and rose azalea interior. However I am still not quite sure about the stitching and hardware colour, should I do matching GA or white stitching? Brushed GHW or brushed PHW? Thanks in advance for your opinions!



I think it’s such a matter of opinion- I am OBSESSING over GA with BGHW. I love grey + gold. However, I know many that prefer the BPHW with GA!


----------



## honhon

hopiko said:


> This is your bag so you have to pick what fits your preference and style!  BUT....if it were me.....I love contrast stitching as it makes the bag a little more special than those that anyone can buy...and with that combo, i would pick the BGHW as I think that it will look really nice against the GA.  Sounds like a beautiful bag!!!  Congrats in advance!


i would go for permabrass, i think GA is a flat colour and i would a little shine to bring a depth and dimension.  that said i wouldn't contrast stitch with a pink since it will look a bit glitchy, i would for for white stitching like you mentioned or other subtle colour - even a light grey tone stitching to bring out the grey in GA.  if you want to bring out a blue tone choose light blue, like a baby blue stitching.
its all about balance and imagine an over all bag rather than pin pointing on your choice.  good luck and have fun!


----------



## hopiko

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073


AB FAB!!!  What a stunning SO!  Congrats!  Enjoy!


----------



## periogirl28

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073


Congratulation, a real stunner there and a perfect Rodeo to go with it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Keekeee

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073



Congratulations on your beautiful blue...!! BE is a stunner..!


----------



## Luv n bags

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073



This is lovely!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073



This B is AMAZING!  A total head turner......so coveting him. Congratulations, my dear!


----------



## mp4

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073



Gorgeous dear!!!!!  Enjoy him!

I'm waiting for my order from October 2016...yours and others showing up lately gives me a little hope!  My last order took almost 2 year and showed up wrong...


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just a quick update. Some intervention was done and my SO is safe until I can pick it up. I am still really unhappy with Hermès service overall and how they treat both SAs and customers, but am thrilled that my bag will be mine after all.

@csetcos I had seen Blue Boy on Instagram and he is just stunning!


----------



## acrowcounted

QuelleFromage said:


> Just a quick update. Some intervention was done and my SO is safe until I can pick it up. I am still really unhappy with Hermès service overall and how they treat both SAs and customers, but am thrilled that my bag will be mine after all.
> 
> @csetcos I had seen Blue Boy on Instagram and he is just stunning!


Glad to hear it will work out!


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> Just a quick update. Some intervention was done and my SO is safe until I can pick it up. I am still really unhappy with Hermès service overall and how they treat both SAs and customers, but am thrilled that my bag will be mine after all.
> 
> @csetcos I had seen Blue Boy on Instagram and he is just stunning!


Wonderful news 
Phew!!!


----------



## Gnuj

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073


Love the colors you picked.  Beautiful.


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> Just a quick update. Some intervention was done and my SO is safe until I can pick it up. I am still really unhappy with Hermès service overall and how they treat both SAs and customers, but am thrilled that my bag will be mine after all.
> 
> @csetcos I had seen Blue Boy on Instagram and he is just stunning!


Glad there was an intervention but shouldn’t be this difficult!


----------



## Fab41

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073


Definite headturner


----------



## lala28

Does anyone have a side by side comparison of Bleu Electrique chevre and Bleu saphire chevre?

I’m sure BE is more vibrant than BS but I’ve seen so many photos of BS chevre (usually taken outdoors in bright light) that look really vibrant, too, which is confusing me.  (I have a BE bag but it’s in Clemence.) Chevre makes colors appear brighter so perhaps BS in chevre will be vibrant enough for my needs? I guess that’s what I’m struggling to figure out.


----------



## Tasha1

I ordered B35 Gold after I had purchased my second Bolide31. The order was placed in the end of February, I was told it would take 7 months to wait. I was not in a hurry, a nice christmas gift. But Christmas was in April this year. I got Birkin 35 toffee.


----------



## QuelleFromage

lala28 said:


> Does anyone have a side by side comparison of Bleu Electrique chevre and Bleu saphire chevre?
> 
> I’m sure BE is more vibrant than BS but I’ve seen so many photos of BS chevre (usually taken outdoors in bright light) that look really vibrant, too, which is confusing me.  (I have a BE bag but it’s in Clemence.) Chevre makes colors appear brighter so perhaps BS in chevre will be vibrant enough for my needs? I guess that’s what I’m struggling to figure out.


I have a bag coming with BS chèvre lining and am hoping the same thing (I only have BE in Clemence). From my research BS chèvre is a true sapphire blue - bright jewel tone,  but not as saturated and vibrant as BE. I think on the exterior of a bag it'll be great....worried about it as a lining.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tasha1 said:


> I ordered B35 Gold after I had purchased my second Bolide31. The order was placed in the end of February, I was told it would take 7 months to wait. I was not in a hurry, a nice christmas gift. But Christmas was in April this year. I got Birkin 35 toffee.


You ordered Gold but received Toffee?


----------



## lala28

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a bag coming with BS chèvre lining and am hoping the same thing (I only have BE in Clemence). From my research BS chèvre is a true sapphire blue - bright jewel tone,  but not as saturated and vibrant as BE. I think on the exterior of a bag it'll be great....worried about it as a lining.



Please post pics with it arrives- would love to see and admire! [emoji106]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

lala28 said:


> Please post pics with it arrives- would love to see and admire! [emoji106]


I don't post pics of my SOs in this thread but will happily PM you


----------



## Onthego

majusaka said:


> I am going to place my SO next week! It's going to be b25 Togo Gris asphalte exterior and rose azalea interior. However I am still not quite sure about the stitching and hardware colour, should I do matching GA or white stitching? Brushed GHW or brushed PHW? Thanks in advance for your opinions!


How interesting you got so many different opinions.Too me contrast stitching makes a bag more fun, more casual. You will have a touch of pink on the outside of your bag. So it will be a little less neutral. I have GA B30 with GHW and I love it. Probably would have loved it in PHW also, but it would have been slightly more cool looking. Since the brushed hardware is not as shiny, I think I would choose BGHW for GA. I am a big fan of grey and gold. Good luck deciding, will be a beautiful bag. I love GA.


----------



## lanit

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073


SO FAB C! Bravo on your amazing B!


----------



## Tasha1

QuelleFromage said:


> You ordered Gold but received Toffee?


you are right

I like Toffee , decided not to wait Gold


----------



## tonkamama

Tasha1 said:


> I ordered B35 Gold after I had purchased my second Bolide31. The order was placed in the end of February, I was told it would take 7 months to wait. I was not in a hurry, a nice christmas gift. But Christmas was in April this year. I got Birkin 35 toffee.


Do you mean PO or SO?  Was Toffee a SO color choice?


----------



## LadyCupid

Tasha1 said:


> I ordered B35 Gold after I had purchased my second Bolide31. The order was placed in the end of February, I was told it would take 7 months to wait. I was not in a hurry, a nice christmas gift. But Christmas was in April this year. I got Birkin 35 toffee.


I think you might be referring to podium order? Please read the distinction between special order vs podium order here in case if you have posted at the wrong thread.


----------



## Tasha1

Ladies, I am confused
My choice was B35 Gold togo, I was on the waiting list, but the boutique got Toffee epsom, my SA called me if I  wanted to come and see the bag. I like the bag and who knows when I get my Gold, because I want Birkin now.


----------



## LadyCupid

Tasha1 said:


> Ladies, I am confused
> My choice was B35 Gold togo, I was on the waiting list, but the boutique got Toffee epsom, my SA called me if I  wanted to come and see the bag. I like the bag and who knows when I get my Gold, because I want Birkin now.


That is not a special order bag.


----------



## ladysarah

Tasha1 said:


> Ladies, I am confused
> My choice was B35 Gold togo, I was on the waiting list, but the boutique got Toffee epsom, my SA called me if I  wanted to come and see the bag. I like the bag and who knows when I get my Gold, because I want Birkin now.


Toffee?????!!!!! Lets see, sounds lovely


----------



## Tasha1

ladysarah said:


> Toffee?????!!!!!


I posted it in My last Hermes purchase


yodaling1 said:


> That is not a special order bag.


Sorry, I did't know it


----------



## ladysarah

Tasha1 said:


> I posted it in My last Hermes purchase
> 
> Sorry, I did't know it


I don't think it really matters-its a special bag and that's all that does matter. I just checked your photo enjoy the beauty.


----------



## bagidiotic

Tasha1 said:


> Ladies, I am confused
> My choice was B35 Gold togo, I was on the waiting list, but the boutique got Toffee epsom, my SA called me if I  wanted to come and see the bag. I like the bag and who knows when I get my Gold, because I want Birkin now.


What's your  confusion about?


----------



## tonkamama

Tasha1 said:


> Ladies, I am confused
> My choice was B35 Gold togo,* I was on the waiting list, but the boutique got Toffee epsom, my SA called me if I  wanted to come and see the bag. I like the bag and who knows when I get my Gold, because I want Birkin now*.


I think yours just a regular wait-list bag as this thread is for members to share individual experiences after special order bags being offered and placed with the boutiques.  It will be helpful to keep all subjects on the same topic on this thread so members won’t get confused with incorrect timelines and colors. 

If you are interested finding out more about a special order bag, please browse thru below thread for helpful information.    
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-special-order.925735/


----------



## stephenalec

Ordered my first Kelly Lakis with longer strap option on October 2017, still waiting. My SA told me no news is good news. 


从我的 iPhone 发送，使用 PurseForum


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lala28 said:


> Does anyone have a side by side comparison of Bleu Electrique chevre and Bleu saphire chevre?
> 
> I’m sure BE is more vibrant than BS but I’ve seen so many photos of BS chevre (usually taken outdoors in bright light) that look really vibrant, too, which is confusing me.  (I have a BE bag but it’s in Clemence.) Chevre makes colors appear brighter so perhaps BS in chevre will be vibrant enough for my needs? I guess that’s what I’m struggling to figure out.



This is side by side my SO in BS chevre + BE clemence picotin touch. This might not help as you said you have photos of BS chevre and BE clemence, but I hope it does a little bit!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

lala28 said:


> Does anyone have a side by side comparison of Bleu Electrique chevre and Bleu saphire chevre?
> 
> I’m sure BE is more vibrant than BS but I’ve seen so many photos of BS chevre (usually taken outdoors in bright light) that look really vibrant, too, which is confusing me.  (I have a BE bag but it’s in Clemence.) Chevre makes colors appear brighter so perhaps BS in chevre will be vibrant enough for my needs? I guess that’s what I’m struggling to figure out.


I only have swatches taken near a window for natural daylight if that helps.


----------



## lala28

LovingTheOrange said:


> This is side by side my SO in BS chevre + BE clemence picotin touch. This might not help as you said you have photos of BS chevre and BE clemence, but I hope it does a little bit!



Wow! They’re both so beautiful! And, if you hadn’t mentioned that they are different colors, I could easily have presumed they were both BE!


----------



## lala28

weN84 said:


> I only have swatches taken near a window for natural daylight if that helps.
> View attachment 4045438



Yes, it does! Wow! BS in chevre is a lot brighter than BS in Togo or Clemence or even epsom, but when compared to BE in chevre, it is slightly less jewel toned.  How would you describe the two?


----------



## Meta

lala28 said:


> Yes, it does! Wow! BS in chevre is a lot brighter than BS in Togo or Clemence or even epsom, but when compared to BE in chevre, it is slightly less jewel toned.  How would you describe the two?


I personally didn't care for Blue Sapphire in comparison to BE in Chevre. I find Sapphire in Chevre to be bit flat for my liking in comparison to other leathers. I much prefer Sapphire in Swift in comparison. I love almost all permutations of BE, so I'm not the best person to ask in that regard!


----------



## tonkamama

weN84 said:


> I personally didn't care for Blue Sapphire in comparison to BE in Chevre. I find Sapphire in Chevre to be bit flat for my liking in comparison to other leathers. I much prefer Sapphire in Swift in comparison. I love almost all permutations of BE, so I'm not the best person to ask in that regard!


I felt the same when I saw the swatches side by side and BE stands out right away of the two.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

HerLuv said:


> Congrats Michelleka2. Do you have a photo of these two colours side by side? I am considering this combo as well. Thanks in advance.


I do not but if you go to pursebops instagram page she does.


----------



## csetcos

Thank you all for the kind words in Blue Boy!!! It’s SO (pun intended) true that you never know when they will show up! @Israeli_Flava @tonkamama @cavluv @BBC @westcoastgal @hopiko @periogirl28 @Keekeee @tigertrixie @Txoceangirl @mp4 @QuelleFromage @Gnuj @Fab41 @lanit


----------



## nhoness

MegumiX said:


> Have you ever recieve two special orders at once? Omg ladies, I felt so increadibly blessed during the holidays. My latest SO arrived just before Christmas and both of my SO this time arrived just during Easter.
> 
> 6 months wait was totally worth it. So in love with my new babes. Any guesses guys?


WOW now that is a stack!


----------



## nhoness

Keekeee said:


> I just received text from my SA, my SO just arrived. It was quite fast... super fast in fact..
> 
> My last SO for B30 chevre took exactly 12 months.
> 
> And i always thought Kelly Sellier will take longer... but i received mine today only 5.5 months after i submitted my SO order.
> Submitted my SO last Nov 2017, arrived today 11 April 2018... less than 6 months for a Kelly Sellier..
> 
> Presenting Miss K28 Sellier, Rose Azalea-Rouge Casaque GHW, with contrast stitching, shorter strap (70cm) and my initials on the clochette.
> View attachment 4032303
> 
> View attachment 4032304
> 
> View attachment 4032306
> 
> View attachment 4032307
> 
> 
> Hopefully my outstanding SO submitted just a few weeks ago will come as fast..
> 
> Thanx for letting me share..



Congrats! I'm still waiting on my sellier and its been 16 months? I wonder if its because of leather that makes it faster. I did Chèvre and I heard that could be anywhere up to 2 years.


----------



## nhoness

QuelleFromage said:


> Just received the email....my Kelly sellier 28 in chèvre ordered fall 2016 is here! There is hope for us all.



OMG! There is hope. I placed mine at the same time too...


----------



## Keekeee

nhoness said:


> Congrats! I'm still waiting on my sellier and its been 16 months? I wonder if its because of leather that makes it faster. I did Chèvre and I heard that could be anywhere up to 2 years.



I wish i can tell you my dear.. H works in mysterious ways.. 
I did hear sellier chevre takes long to arrive..but dont lose hope..
If only azalea was offered in chevre, i’d have jumped on it on my first chance.. even if it takes 2+ years to make..
Your chevre sellier, once it arrives.. will be so worth the wait!!


----------



## kathydep

My SO is here and it took 10 months! Normally when I get an offer, I have to fly out to the boutique within the month the bag is offered. The email that I got from my SA: “Since it is yours, there’s no rush to pick it up.”

I will be overseas for a couple of weeks starting next week and really busy in May. I am scheduled to fly out to the boutique in mid-June. Do you think it’s smart if I wait that long to pick it up?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Please everyone, don't lose hope. I know we hear of three-month SOs, but I am on number three of five. First one took 24 months. Second one took 18 months and was wrong. Third one is clocking in at about 19 months. Fourth one was supposed to be 5 months and is now at almost one year.


----------



## QuelleFromage

kathydep said:


> My SO is here and it took 10 months! Normally when I get an offer, I have to fly out to the boutique within the month the bag is offered. The email that I got from my SA: “Since it is yours, there’s no rush to pick it up.”
> 
> I will be overseas for a couple of weeks starting next week and really busy in May. I am scheduled to fly out to the boutique in mid-June. Do you think it’s smart if I wait that long to pick it up?


Depends on boutique and how much you trust your SA AND SM. I had to go to the top to stop my bag from being given to someone else if I did not arrive within two weeks, and even so, I need to pick it up very soon. None of it is my SA's fault....all new SM issues.


----------



## kathydep

QuelleFromage said:


> Depends on boutique and how much you trust your SA AND SM. I had to go to the top to stop my bag from being given to someone else if I did not arrive within two weeks, and even so, I need to pick it up very soon. None of it is my SA's fault....all new SM issues.


I read that, sorry they are giving you a hard time. Are they now affording you more time to pick it up?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

kathydep said:


> I read that, sorry they are giving you a hard time. Are they now affording you more time to pick it up?


They are...but I don't have a ton of faith in them, so I will get the bag as soon as I can.


----------



## tramcaro

kathydep said:


> My SO is here and it took 10 months! Normally when I get an offer, I have to fly out to the boutique within the month the bag is offered. The email that I got from my SA: “Since it is yours, there’s no rush to pick it up.”
> 
> I will be overseas for a couple of weeks starting next week and really busy in May. I am scheduled to fly out to the boutique in mid-June. Do you think it’s smart if I wait that long to pick it up?



I would pick it up as soon as you can, so it won’t leave chances of it “acidentally sold or went missing”.


----------



## Gigllee

kathydep said:


> My SO is here and it took 10 months! Normally when I get an offer, I have to fly out to the boutique within the month the bag is offered. The email that I got from my SA: “Since it is yours, there’s no rush to pick it up.”
> 
> I will be overseas for a couple of weeks starting next week and really busy in May. I am scheduled to fly out to the boutique in mid-June. Do you think it’s smart if I wait that long to pick it up?


Perhaps let them know how much time you need them to keep the bag on hold. With open communication, I’m sure anything is possible even though the entitled Hermes junkie in me is also thinking if they took their time processing SO - some up to 24 months, then clients should be allowed to take their time getting around picking up their bags


----------



## csetcos

kathydep said:


> My SO is here and it took 10 months! Normally when I get an offer, I have to fly out to the boutique within the month the bag is offered. The email that I got from my SA: “Since it is yours, there’s no rush to pick it up.”
> 
> I will be overseas for a couple of weeks starting next week and really busy in May. I am scheduled to fly out to the boutique in mid-June. Do you think it’s smart if I wait that long to pick it up?



So excited for you, dear!!! [emoji253]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Gigllee said:


> Perhaps let them know how much time you need them to keep the bag on hold. With open communication, I’m sure anything is possible even though the entitled Hermes junkie in me is also thinking if they took their time processing SO - some up to 24 months, then clients should be allowed to take their time getting around picking up their bags


This is exactly my issue with them. You take my order, I wait, there is no ETA, no visibility, and then when it comes in you put ME on a rush?
When I order a PIZZA i get emails/texts telling me it's being made, it's ready, it's on it's way....but for a $12,000 bag I get nuthin'.


----------



## Giuliana

My SO from October 2016 arrived (took about 18 months). It’s a retourne Kelly in togo.


----------



## mimi 123

My second SO just arrived (Oct - Apr), 6 months. Rose Pourpre, Rose Azalea, Rose gold hardware, contrast stitch. Super happy to welcome my little rosie princess! 
Thank you for all the pictures/stories posted here. I got all helpful info from here which made the order process quite simple. And my SA is super sweet!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Hmm, maybe there's hope for my chevre rouge casaque Birkin SO placed in 2016.

In my years of ordering SOs, timing has varied greatly.  There's even one I ordered 6 years ago that they keep telling me is "alive" but with no inkling of when it'll be made.  I feel fortunate if they show up in 2 years and are the right specs.  Such is the mercurial nature of Hermes.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Mini 123, she's lovely!


----------



## westcoastgal

mimi 123 said:


> My second SO just arrived (Oct - Apr), 6 months. Rose Pourpre, Rose Azalea, Rose gold hardware, contrast stitch. Super happy to welcome my little rosie princess!
> Thank you for all the pictures/stories posted here. I got all helpful info from here which made the order process quite simple. And my SA is super sweet!


I really could not have imagined these colors together and they look so great on your SO! Great job! Enjoy!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mimi 123 said:


> My second SO just arrived (Oct - Apr), 6 months. Rose Pourpre, Rose Azalea, Rose gold hardware, contrast stitch. Super happy to welcome my little rosie princess!
> Thank you for all the pictures/stories posted here. I got all helpful info from here which made the order process quite simple. And my SA is super sweet!



I LOVE THIS SOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!! [emoji175][emoji177][emoji175][emoji177][emoji175][emoji177][emoji175][emoji177]


----------



## Keekeee

mimi 123 said:


> My second SO just arrived (Oct - Apr), 6 months. Rose Pourpre, Rose Azalea, Rose gold hardware, contrast stitch. Super happy to welcome my little rosie princess!
> Thank you for all the pictures/stories posted here. I got all helpful info from here which made the order process quite simple. And my SA is super sweet!



What a feast to my eyes!!! Stunning bag! Absolutely gorgeous..!! Congrats dear...


----------



## mimi 123

Cavalier Girl said:


> Mini 123, she's lovely!





westcoastgal said:


> I really could not have imagined these colors together and they look so great on your SO! Great job! Enjoy!





BBC said:


> I LOVE THIS SOOOOOO MUCH!!!!!! [emoji175][emoji177][emoji175][emoji177][emoji175][emoji177][emoji175][emoji177]


Thank you ladies for the sweet comments! I cannot stop looking at her!


----------



## allure244

mimi 123 said:


> My second SO just arrived (Oct - Apr), 6 months. Rose Pourpre, Rose Azalea, Rose gold hardware, contrast stitch. Super happy to welcome my little rosie princess!
> Thank you for all the pictures/stories posted here. I got all helpful info from here which made the order process quite simple. And my SA is super sweet!



Love this combination you picked. Is that rose azalee contrast stitch against the rose pourpre? Looks very nice together.


----------



## allure244

.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mimi 123

Keekeee said:


> What a feast to my eyes!!! Stunning bag! Absolutely gorgeous..!! Congrats dear...


Thank you! I am really happy with the final result.


allure244 said:


> Love this combination you picked. Is that rose azalee contrast stitch against the rose pourpre? Looks very nice together.


Thank you! Yes, it's the rose azalea stitch on rose pourpre, and vice versa. However I only noticed one line which is RP on RA, not all lines. Guess it's nicer in that way.


----------



## hopiko

mimi 123 said:


> My second SO just arrived (Oct - Apr), 6 months. Rose Pourpre, Rose Azalea, Rose gold hardware, contrast stitch. Super happy to welcome my little rosie princess!
> Thank you for all the pictures/stories posted here. I got all helpful info from here which made the order process quite simple. And my SA is super sweet!


So pretty!  Enjoy!  Such a pretty combo!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Just got the call today. I was soo exited. My 3rd SO has arrived. I ordered baby B in November. So it’s around 6 months. Picking her this weekend and pics to follow. [emoji4][emoji254][emoji179]


----------



## kathydep

QuelleFromage said:


> Depends on boutique and how much you trust your SA AND SM. I had to go to the top to stop my bag from being given to someone else if I did not arrive within two weeks, and even so, I need to pick it up very soon. None of it is my SA's fault....all new SM issues.





tramcaro said:


> I would pick it up as soon as you can, so it won’t leave chances of it “acidentally sold or went missing”.





Gigllee said:


> Perhaps let them know how much time you need them to keep the bag on hold. With open communication, I’m sure anything is possible even though the entitled Hermes junkie in me is also thinking if they took their time processing SO - some up to 24 months, then clients should be allowed to take their time getting around picking up their bags





csetcos said:


> So excited for you, dear!!! [emoji253]


I emailed my SA last night but she is off today. I will try my best to get it sometime next month and not wait until June. I am excited to reveal it here! Thanks for the advice!


----------



## mimi 123

hopiko said:


> So pretty!  Enjoy!  Such a pretty combo!


Thank you my dear! It's also my first Constance 18. Truly special to me!


----------



## peppers90

My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.


----------



## smallfry

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4049697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
> 25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.
> 
> View attachment 4049696


Congratulations!  Gorgeous bag and gorgeous photo.  The veining on this togo is perfection!


----------



## open mind

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4049697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
> 25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.
> 
> View attachment 4049696


This is a beautiful combination!


----------



## open mind

I've ordered two SOs in consecutive years and each one arrived 11 months after the order was placed, one was an epsom Constance and the other was a togo Kelly. With the Kelly I was tempted to order chèvre sellier but was worried about the wait time, hopefully next time I'll have the patience to order it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4049697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
> 25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.
> 
> View attachment 4049696



Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## lala28

mimi 123 said:


> My second SO just arrived (Oct - Apr), 6 months. Rose Pourpre, Rose Azalea, Rose gold hardware, contrast stitch. Super happy to welcome my little rosie princess!
> Thank you for all the pictures/stories posted here. I got all helpful info from here which made the order process quite simple. And my SA is super sweet!



Be still my beating heart! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lala28

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4049697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
> 25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.
> 
> View attachment 4049696



My mouth is watering just looking at your juicy sweetie! I love the brushed palladium!


----------



## Gnuj

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4049697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
> 25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.
> 
> View attachment 4049696


Love the colors! Goes beautiful with your scarf.


----------



## _pinkcow

westcoastgal said:


> I think trench would look good too. It’s hard to decide with the brown background. Did you feel it looked good in person?



I thought Gris Perle looked better at the time, but I wish Hermes store lighting wasn't always so warm.


----------



## _pinkcow

Keekeee said:


> I like the color combo you chosed.. although i think trench would look nice too haha.. not much help here.. sorry.. [emoji16]


I ended up sticking with Gris Perle! (Sorry for the delayed response. I wasn't receiving notifications for some reason...)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovingTheOrange

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4049697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
> 25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.
> 
> View attachment 4049696


Watermelon is such a fitting description!


----------



## Txoceangirl

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4049697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
> 25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.
> 
> View attachment 4049696


Yummy!  Congratulations on a mouth watering creation!


----------



## ladyhermes

Am about to place an SO and after waiting years for the perfect pink I am thinking a Birkin 30 in RP epsom with GM stitching and interior color. What do you think? 
Parmabrass hardware 
From the start I have always envision the reverse, but though a RP bag would look great with monochrome black, blue or white outfits.
My store doesn’t have the box, anyone that could help me with swatches 
of the colors together? 
Many thanks


----------



## Notorious Pink

Clockwise from top left:
Gris Mouette, Blue Electrique, Rose Pourpre, Rose Azalee.

I hope this helps!


----------



## lala28

Had to come back and take another look at your mouth watering beauty.  Sigh. [emoji173]️


----------



## ladyhermes

BBC said:


> Clockwise from top left:
> Gris Mouette, Blue Electrique, Rose Pourpre, Rose Azalee.
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4052194



Many thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ha, me too! I’ve become just a little obsessed with your special Watermelon combo!!! [emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172]


----------



## sarahfl

BBC said:


> Clockwise from top left:
> Gris Mouette, Blue Electrique, Rose Pourpre, Rose Azalee.
> 
> I hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4052194


WOW, Blue Electrique and Rose Pourpre would be a perfect SO.  Thanks for this swatch.


----------



## Notorious Pink

sarahfl said:


> WOW, Blue Electrique and Rose Pourpre would be a perfect SO.  Thanks for this swatch.



H has been using this combo this season for a few things - Carmen Duo, the new large Calvi set. Very nice together! Glad to help. [emoji254]


----------



## peppers90

smallfry said:


> Congratulations!  Gorgeous bag and gorgeous photo.  The veining on this togo is perfection!





open mind said:


> This is a beautiful combination!





BBC said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!!!





lala28 said:


> My mouth is watering just looking at your juicy sweetie! I love the brushed palladium!





Gnuj said:


> Love the colors! Goes beautiful with your scarf.





LovingTheOrange said:


> Watermelon is such a fitting description!





Txoceangirl said:


> Yummy!  Congratulations on a mouth watering creation!



Thank you so much  Txoceangirl, LovingtheOrange, Gnuj,  lala28, BBC, open mind and small fry for your comments!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

3rd SO less or around 6 months. B25 chèvre in RC and BE inside with BGHW. I was too excited and these pics are done sans daylight.

View attachment 4056512
View attachment 4056513

View attachment 4056514


----------



## LadyCupid

Sarah_sarah said:


> 3rd SO less or around 6 months. B25 chèvre in RC and BE inside with BGHW. I was too excited and these pics are during the night.
> 
> View attachment 4056508
> View attachment 4056509
> View attachment 4056510


i'm not sure if it's me but the pics are not showing up. Congratulations btw.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Another try of posting the pics. I have no clue why it’s not working. Hope this does.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

yodaling1 said:


> i'm not sure if it's me but the pics are not showing up. Congratulations btw.



Thanks dear. I have no clue why the others didn’t show. Tried again [emoji4]


----------



## LadyCupid

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thanks dear. I have no clue why the others didn’t show. Tried again [emoji4]


Another member had mentioned sometimes using the TPF app to upload pics doesn't work. Did you use the app earlier? It works now. Hopefully we can see better pics in natural light. LOVE RC in chevre!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Bagzzonly

Has anyone placed an order for a Kelly Pochette in Togo?  If yes, how long did it take or how long have you been waiting?   placed mine April 2017 in US and still no word...  thx!!


----------



## westcoastgal

Sarah_sarah said:


> Another try of posting the pics. I have no clue why it’s not working. Hope this does.
> View attachment 4056518
> View attachment 4056519


It’s gorgeous! Many congratulations!


----------



## Summerof89

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4049697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
> 25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.
> 
> View attachment 4049696



This is suppppaaaaaa cute


----------



## sbelle

Just got word my SO from November 2016 has arrived.

I really wondered why it took so long as it is nothing complicated— a 32 togo Kelly . 
But it was probably this........it appears that my SA offered me an interior color that was not actually available, so the bag arrived with a different color interior than I ordered.
My SA transferred to another store shortly after the order, so I have no idea whether the workshop chose the substitution color on their own,  or contacted someone els at the store who chose it .   I am guessing the switch in interior color slowed things down, but in any case I wasn’t told of the change until the bag arrived.

Still no news on my other outstanding SO — 28 chevre sellier kelly from April 2016.


----------



## lala28

sbelle said:


> Just got word my SO from November 2016 has arrived.
> 
> I really wondered why it took so long as it is nothing complicated— a 32 togo Kelly .
> But it was probably this........it appears that my SA offered me an interior color that was not actually available, so the bag arrived with a different color interior than I ordered.
> My SA transferred to another store shortly after the order, so I have no idea whether the workshop chose the substitution color on their own,  or contacted someone els at the store who chose it .   I am guessing the switch in interior color slowed things down, but in any case I wasn’t told of the change until the bag arrived.
> 
> Still no news on my other outstanding SO — 28 chevre sellier kelly from April 2016.



Oh, my goodness.  Do you like the substitute lining color? If you don’t mind me asking, what color did you choose and what color did they end up using?


----------



## westcoastgal

sbelle said:


> Just got word my SO from November 2016 has arrived.
> 
> I really wondered why it took so long as it is nothing complicated— a 32 togo Kelly .
> But it was probably this........it appears that my SA offered me an interior color that was not actually available, so the bag arrived with a different color interior than I ordered.
> My SA transferred to another store shortly after the order, so I have no idea whether the workshop chose the substitution color on their own,  or contacted someone els at the store who chose it .   I am guessing the switch in interior color slowed things down, but in any case I wasn’t told of the change until the bag arrived.
> 
> Still no news on my other outstanding SO — 28 chevre sellier kelly from April 2016.


I hope you like the alternative color. Let us know what you think. I hope your other SO comes in soon.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sarah_sarah said:


> Another try of posting the pics. I have no clue why it’s not working. Hope this does.
> View attachment 4056518
> View attachment 4056519



Stunning!!!


----------



## mp4

sbelle said:


> Just got word my SO from November 2016 has arrived.
> 
> I really wondered why it took so long as it is nothing complicated— a 32 togo Kelly .
> But it was probably this........it appears that my SA offered me an interior color that was not actually available, so the bag arrived with a different color interior than I ordered.
> My SA transferred to another store shortly after the order, so I have no idea whether the workshop chose the substitution color on their own,  or contacted someone els at the store who chose it .   I am guessing the switch in interior color slowed things down, but in any case I wasn’t told of the change until the bag arrived.
> 
> Still no news on my other outstanding SO — 28 chevre sellier kelly from April 2016.



I hope the substitution is acceptable!

I'm waiting for an October 2016 kelly in chèvre.  Not sellier, but custom strap.


----------



## cuppy

After 2 years 5 months of wait, my SO kelly in chevre from Dec 2015 finally came! its not sellier but in retourne. The mystery of hermes .. it arrived when you least expect it [emoji23]


----------



## bagidiotic

cuppy said:


> After 2 years 5 months of wait, my SO kelly in chevre from Dec 2015 finally came! its not sellier but in retourne. The mystery of hermes .. it arrived when you least expect it [emoji23]


Congratulations 
Hopefully mine will come soon
Offered the same time as you


----------



## Notorious Pink

bagidiotic said:


> Congratulations
> Hopefully mine will come soon
> Offered the same time as you



I hope so, too!!! [emoji1374] can’t wait to see your reveal when it does!


----------



## Monique1004

My 1st SO finally came. Ordered Apr 27, 2017. I remember the exact date because that’s the day I met my DH. I was a little nervous about it since it was my first SO but it turned out very nice. I was also pleasantly surprised by how light it is. Here she is! B30 chèvre Etoupe/ Rouge Tomate(interior/piping) BGHW


----------



## lala28

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st SO finally came. Ordered Apr 27, 2017. I remember the exact date because that’s the day I met my DH. I was a little nervous about it since it was my first SO but it turned out very nice. I was also pleasantly surprised by how light it is. Here she is! B30 chèvre Etoupe/ Rouge Tomate(interior/piping) BGHW
> View attachment 4058300
> View attachment 4058301
> View attachment 4058302
> View attachment 4058303
> View attachment 4058304



Congratulations! Looks lovely!


----------



## Keekeee

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st SO finally came. Ordered Apr 27, 2017. I remember the exact date because that’s the day I met my DH. I was a little nervous about it since it was my first SO but it turned out very nice. I was also pleasantly surprised by how light it is. Here she is! B30 chèvre Etoupe/ Rouge Tomate(interior/piping) BGHW
> View attachment 4058300
> View attachment 4058301
> View attachment 4058302
> View attachment 4058303
> View attachment 4058304



Looove your SO! The leather and the contrast stitching... just gorgeous!!! Enjoy your beauty!!


----------



## kath00

I have never seen Etoupe in Chevre.  It's stunning!  Love love love!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Susie Tunes

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st SO finally came. Ordered Apr 27, 2017. I remember the exact date because that’s the day I met my DH. I was a little nervous about it since it was my first SO but it turned out very nice. I was also pleasantly surprised by how light it is. Here she is! B30 chèvre Etoupe/ Rouge Tomate(interior/piping) BGHW
> View attachment 4058300
> View attachment 4058301
> View attachment 4058302
> View attachment 4058303
> View attachment 4058304



Étoupe and red - such a lovely combination [emoji7] May I ask if you specifically requested red stitching too, as opposed to the usual white contrast stitching?


----------



## starduz

Hi, i was just wondering if anyone has gotten their SO kelly in rose sakura and gris perle cherve size 28?  I think the order was made in dec  2015. But till now, i have not gotten it. Was wondering if anyone is still waiting like I am?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

yodaling1 said:


> Another member had mentioned sometimes using the TPF app to upload pics doesn't work. Did you use the app earlier? It works now. Hopefully we can see better pics in natural light. LOVE RC in chevre!





BBC said:


> Stunning!!!





westcoastgal said:


> It’s gorgeous! Many congratulations!



Thank you so much yodaling1, BBC and westcoastgal. 

Here is a daylight pic of her.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st SO finally came. Ordered Apr 27, 2017. I remember the exact date because that’s the day I met my DH. I was a little nervous about it since it was my first SO but it turned out very nice. I was also pleasantly surprised by how light it is. Here she is! B30 chèvre Etoupe/ Rouge Tomate(interior/piping) BGHW
> View attachment 4058300
> View attachment 4058301
> View attachment 4058302
> View attachment 4058303
> View attachment 4058304



This is a very cool combo. Congratulations!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

csetcos said:


> Hi all! Late in posting and some of you have seen on Instagram but I finally got my SO placed November 2016 after 1 year, 4 months, and 13 days.
> 
> I had honestly given up hope that it would ever come since @Txoceangirl and I placed our orders on the same day and her bag already arrived a while ago. My SA told me to come to the store as there “might be something I would like.” He utterly shocked me when I saw the Bleu Electrique handle emerge.
> 
> As named by @MYH, introducing Blue Boy, my B35 Bleu Electrique Togo, Bleu Paon lining and contrast stitch, with BGHW. I am over the moon!
> 
> Thank you to everyone here who helped!  And also- for those of you waiting a long time- you never know when it will come! There is hope after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042071
> View attachment 4042072
> View attachment 4042073





mimi 123 said:


> My second SO just arrived (Oct - Apr), 6 months. Rose Pourpre, Rose Azalea, Rose gold hardware, contrast stitch. Super happy to welcome my little rosie princess!
> Thank you for all the pictures/stories posted here. I got all helpful info from here which made the order process quite simple. And my SA is super sweet!





peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4049697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
> 25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.
> 
> View attachment 4049696





Sarah_sarah said:


> Another try of posting the pics. I have no clue why it’s not working. Hope this does.
> View attachment 4056518
> View attachment 4056519





Monique1004 said:


> My 1st SO finally came. Ordered Apr 27, 2017. I remember the exact date because that’s the day I met my DH. I was a little nervous about it since it was my first SO but it turned out very nice. I was also pleasantly surprised by how light it is. Here she is! B30 chèvre Etoupe/ Rouge Tomate(interior/piping) BGHW
> View attachment 4058300
> View attachment 4058301
> View attachment 4058302
> View attachment 4058303
> View attachment 4058304



Glad i popped into this thead and caught up with all the recent reveals. Congrats csetcos, mimi 123, peppers90, sarah sarah, Monique1004! Gorgeous birkins and constance,  all the colors you guys picked! ❤️


----------



## Monique1004

lala28 said:


> Congratulations! Looks lovely!





Keekeee said:


> Looove your SO! The leather and the contrast stitching... just gorgeous!!! Enjoy your beauty!!





kath00 said:


> I have never seen Etoupe in Chevre.  It's stunning!  Love love love!





Susie Tunes said:


> Étoupe and red - such a lovely combination [emoji7] May I ask if you specifically requested red stitching too, as opposed to the usual white contrast stitching?



Thank you all for the nice complements. I did ask for the inner/piping/stitch in Rouge Tomate. I wanted go neutral with a little accent on my 1st SO and it turned out very nice. I was a little worried about etoupe being too yellowish on chevre but it came out just right. Pretty happy with the result. Already thinking about my next one to be more cute & pop since my SA promised me on the next round.


----------



## csetcos

@GNIPPOHS thank you so much! [emoji170]


----------



## ChaneLisette

starduz said:


> Hi, i was just wondering if anyone has gotten their SO kelly in rose sakura and gris perle cherve size 28?  I think the order was made in dec  2015. But till now, i have not gotten it. Was wondering if anyone is still waiting like I am?


I am still waiting on a chevre rose sakura/blue electric sellier K25 from November 2015.


----------



## Prinipessa

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st SO finally came. Ordered Apr 27, 2017. I remember the exact date because that’s the day I met my DH. I was a little nervous about it since it was my first SO but it turned out very nice. I was also pleasantly surprised by how light it is. Here she is! B30 chèvre Etoupe/ Rouge Tomate(interior/piping) BGHW
> View attachment 4058300
> View attachment 4058301
> View attachment 4058302
> View attachment 4058303
> View attachment 4058304


Love love love your SO, gorgeous combination.  Love the red stitching.


----------



## TeeCee77

Does anyone know if you can special order a Ghillies birkin or if such a bag is even available anymore?


----------



## ayc

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone know if you can special order a Ghillies birkin or if such a bag is even available anymore?


my SA told me can't SO Ghillies


----------



## bagidiotic

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone know if you can special order a Ghillies birkin or if such a bag is even available anymore?


No you cannot
So must  strictly  follow the  instructions form listed  each category


----------



## periogirl28

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone know if you can special order a Ghillies birkin or if such a bag is even available anymore?


Don't worry, Ghillies has never been offered as an SO option, ever. You didn't miss it. Not in collection/ production at present I don't think.


----------



## TeeCee77

periogirl28 said:


> Don't worry, Ghillies has never been offered as an SO option, ever. You didn't miss it. Not in collection/ production at present I don't think.



Thank you for the information! I have always been in love with the ghillies. Maybe it will come back one of these days.


----------



## dgie

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you for the information! I have always been in love with the ghillies. Maybe it will come back one of these days.



I love it too- I have wanted one for a while and keep asking my SA. No SO and not in production.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Nui

Dear TPFers
I was just offered to place a SO but I just can’t make a final decision yet and would like to listen to your opinions. So far my choices are;

Kelly 28 Epsom Sellier ver. 2 (stitching & lining contrasting) with Permabass HW
1 color1 Gris mouette/ color2 Rose pourpre
2 color1 Gris mouette/ color2 Rose Azalee
3 color 1 Gold/ color2 Rose Azalee
4 color 1 Gold/ color2 Anemone
5 color 1 Etain/ color2 Anemone

Kelly 28 Epsom Sellier ver. 3 (stitching, gussets, handle, handle loops, side straps, hanging key holder, shoulder strap) with Permabass HW in;
Color1 Gris Mouette/ color2 Rose Azalee 

Kelly 28 Cherve Sellier ver. 2 with Permabass HW in;
1 color1 Etoupe/ color2 Vert Vertico
2 color1 Noir/ color2 Rose Azalee

Birkin 25 Epsom ver. 2 with Permabass HW in;
1 color1 Gris Asphalt/ color2 Rose Azalee
2 color1 Gris Mouette/ color2 Rose Azalee 
3 color1 Etain/ color2 Anemone 

Birkin 25 Cherve ver. 2 Permabass HW
Color1 Etoupe/ color2 Vert Vertico

I know these are a lot of choices but I just can’t decide since I have to choose carefully because this might be my only SO. Please help me decide.

My small collection includes;
B25 Noir Togo ghw 
K28 Gris a Epsom sellier phw 
K32 Gris m Togo phw
C18 Gris m Epsom ghw 
C24 Noir Epsom rghw

I normally wear variety shade of colors from pastel to neutral like black, white, beige, navy, grey.

Thank you girls in advance.


----------



## periogirl28

@Nui 
Taking into account your collection, how about a totally different choice like a red bag? It would give you a pop of colour and go with everything I assume is the last list of colours in your wardrobe. What about the bag in your avatar? Is that Azalee?


----------



## Nui

periogirl28 said:


> @Nui
> Taking into account your collection, how about a totally different choice like a red bag? It would give you a pop of colour and go with everything I assume is the last list of colours in your wardrobe. What about the bag in your avatar? Is that Azalee?



Thank you for your suggestion @periogirl28 ^^
I just sold the Rose Azalee in my avatar to fund my C24, so it’s no longer with me [emoji22]
I normally use just neutral color bags. I had a red bag before, she was beautiful but sadly I never reached to her. Every time I would reach her then I changed my mind to reach for neutral color bags. At last I have to re-home her [emoji22]


----------



## periogirl28

Nui said:


> Thank you for your suggestion @periogirl28 ^^
> I just sold the Rose Azalee in my avatar to fund my C24, so it’s no longer with me [emoji22]
> I normally use just neutral color bags. I had a red bag before, she was beautiful but sadly I never reached to her. Every time I would reach her then I changed my mind to reach for neutral color bags. At last I have to re-home her [emoji22]


Ok then I suggest you go with a Pink for your neutral collection.


----------



## BKC

Hi! This is my first time to post on TPH. I agree with@Nui about a red bag. I was offered my first SO this year and i chose B25 chevre in Rouge Casaque w Gris Perle interior


----------



## Hat Trick

Okay, first question:
You already have one of each style.  Which style, K28 or B25, do you reach for more often? Go with that.
Once you decide on style, then the next choice comes down to which option is the priority, leather or colour?
If you find that you tend to choose your bag-of-the-day based on colour (to suit your mood or your outfit), then that should be your second selection.
That will narrow down your options and you can go with your heart for the final decision! All of your suggestions will look good with your preferred wardrobe colours.
Tempting thought it all is, I believe that an SO is not so special if it sits unused in the cupboard, rather than being enjoyed with frequent use!
HTH (hope that helps). I've had the same problems making up my mind from all the options available. 
I'm sure more tpfers will chime in with helpful suggestions so don't panic.
Hat Trick.


----------



## TeeCee77

Nui said:


> Dear TPFers
> I was just offered to place a SO but I just can’t make a final decision yet and would like to listen to your opinions. So far my choices are;
> 
> Kelly 28 Epsom Sellier ver. 2 (stitching & lining contrasting) with Permabass HW
> 1 color1 Gris mouette/ color2 Rose pourpre
> 2 color1 Gris mouette/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 3 color 1 Gold/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 4 color 1 Gold/ color2 Anemone
> 5 color 1 Etain/ color2 Anemone
> 
> Kelly 28 Epsom Sellier ver. 3 (stitching, gussets, handle, handle loops, side straps, hanging key holder, shoulder strap) with Permabass HW in;
> Color1 Gris Mouette/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 
> Kelly 28 Cherve Sellier ver. 2 with Permabass HW in;
> 1 color1 Etoupe/ color2 Vert Vertico
> 2 color1 Noir/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 
> Birkin 25 Epsom ver. 2 with Permabass HW in;
> 1 color1 Gris Asphalt/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 2 color1 Gris Mouette/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 3 color1 Etain/ color2 Anemone
> 
> Birkin 25 Cherve ver. 2 Permabass HW
> Color1 Etoupe/ color2 Vert Vertico
> 
> I know these are a lot of choices but I just can’t decide since I have to choose carefully because this might be my only SO. Please help me decide.
> 
> My small collection includes;
> B25 Noir Togo ghw
> K28 Gris a Epsom sellier phw
> K32 Gris m Togo phw
> C18 Gris m Epsom ghw
> C24 Noir Epsom rghw
> 
> I normally wear variety shade of colors from pastel to neutral like black, white, beige, navy, grey.
> 
> Thank you girls in advance.



Congrats!! On size and b/k
 - pick the one you reach for most like others have said.  It looks like you only have one B25, so maybe go for that. 

On style, I would stick to just stitching and interior contrast since you said you like neutral.

On color, you have black, Gris M and Gris A so I wouldn’t do those! Go for gold or Etain. Honestly etain an anemone sounds amazing. My SA promised me an SO next round and I am considering this combo as well. 

Congratulations and just listen to your heart!


----------



## Nui

Hat Trick said:


> Okay, first question:
> You already have one of each style.  Which style, K28 or B25, do you reach for more often? Go with that.
> Once you decide on style, then the next choice comes down to which option is the priority, leather or colour?
> If you find that you tend to choose your bag-of-the-day based on colour (to suit your mood or your outfit), then that should be your second selection.
> That will narrow down your options and you can go with your heart for the final decision! All of your suggestions will look good with your preferred wardrobe colours.
> Tempting thought it all is, I believe that an SO is not so special if it sits unused in the cupboard, rather than being enjoyed with frequent use!
> HTH (hope that helps). I've had the same problems making up my mind from all the options available.
> I'm sure more tpfers will chime in with helpful suggestions so don't panic.
> Hat Trick.



@Hat Trick Thank you for your suggestion. I find it very useful in making decision. I just got K28 last week and haven’t started using it. Towards all my bag I tend to grab my B25 more than any other bags in my collection. So, I might go for B25.

For me, color seem to be a priority and then the leather. I intend to choose colors that I can use in many occasions, and not just let her sit on my cupboard.


----------



## Nui

TeeCee77 said:


> Congrats!! On size and b/k
> - pick the one you reach for most like others have said.  It looks like you only have one B25, so maybe go for that.
> 
> On style, I would stick to just stitching and interior contrast since you said you like neutral.
> 
> On color, you have black, Gris M and Gris A so I wouldn’t do those! Go for gold or Etain. Honestly etain an anemone sounds amazing. My SA promised me an SO next round and I am considering this combo as well.
> 
> Congratulations and just listen to your heart!



Thank you @TeeCee77 I might go for B25 as you said because among my collection, I grab her more than other bags. From my collection I just noticed that it missed warm neutral color since Gris M and Gris A are cool neutral. So might gold or etain.[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## peppers90

Thank you so much Gnippohs!!


----------



## mylilsnowy

My SO K25 gris mouette/blue electric bghw. It takes 2 yrs 14 days.


----------



## Txoceangirl

mylilsnowy said:


> My SO K25 gris mouette/blue electric bghw. It takes 2 yrs 14 days.


Gorgeous! Congratulations on surviving the wait


----------



## tonkamama

mylilsnowy said:


> My SO K25 gris mouette/blue electric bghw. It takes 2 yrs 14 days.


Congrats dear


----------



## LadyCupid

mylilsnowy said:


> My SO K25 gris mouette/blue electric bghw[emoji813]. It takes 2 yrs 14 days.


Congratulations!! Hopefully the arrival of the beauty made the wait all worth it.


----------



## Keekeee

mylilsnowy said:


> My SO K25 gris mouette/blue electric bghw. It takes 2 yrs 14 days.



Gorgeous combo!!! And looove the contrast stitching [emoji7]
But wow 2 years 14 days is a looong wait... [emoji28]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Serva1

mylilsnowy said:


> My SO K25 gris mouette/blue electric bghw. It takes 2 yrs 14 days.



Congrats, beautiful bag [emoji173]️


----------



## westcoastgal

mylilsnowy said:


> My SO K25 gris mouette/blue electric bghw. It takes 2 yrs 14 days.


Congratulations! Long time to wait but worth it!


----------



## periogirl28

mylilsnowy said:


> My SO K25 gris mouette/blue electric bghw. It takes 2 yrs 14 days.


Congrats! Patience pays off!


----------



## hopiko

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4049697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
> 25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.
> 
> View attachment 4049696


Wow, what a bright, cheerful bag....I love it!  So perfect in a 25!  That togo is amazing...look at those veins!  Gorgeous, perfect with the PdS, Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

Sarah_sarah said:


> Another try of posting the pics. I have no clue why it’s not working. Hope this does.
> View attachment 4056518
> View attachment 4056519


This is stunning!  Congratulations!  I love the RC in chevre...just gorgeous!


----------



## hopiko

Monique1004 said:


> My 1st SO finally came. Ordered Apr 27, 2017. I remember the exact date because that’s the day I met my DH. I was a little nervous about it since it was my first SO but it turned out very nice. I was also pleasantly surprised by how light it is. Here she is! B30 chèvre Etoupe/ Rouge Tomate(interior/piping) BGHW
> View attachment 4058300
> View attachment 4058301
> View attachment 4058302
> View attachment 4058303
> View attachment 4058304


This looks beautiful on you!  Love it with your dress!  

April 27 was my dear mother’s bday so a day that is very special to me too!  

Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

peppers90 said:


> View attachment 4049697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My “watermelon” bag took about a year (placed in April 2017).
> 25 cm bambou togo with rose jaipur interior & contrast stitch; brushed palladium HW.
> 
> View attachment 4049696



@peppers90 I think I’ve become a little obsessed with your SO!!! It is such a fresh and pretty combination....and since DH keeps (inexplicably) buying me green scarves, I may have to use your bag as inspiration for my next SO....
[emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172]


----------



## dessie

still waiting on mine.. ordered last March in Paris..


----------



## GNIPPOHS

mylilsnowy said:


> My SO K25 gris mouette/blue electric bghw. It takes 2 yrs 14 days.



Congrats *mylilsnowy,  *The size and colors you picked!  Also gives me hope my k25 ordered April 16 will come soon


----------



## Prinipessa

Does anyone know if you can have two SO at the same time or must you wait for your SO to be done and purchased before you can place another one.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Prinipessa said:


> Does anyone know if you can have two SO at the same time or must you wait for your SO to be done and purchased before you can place another one.


I was waiting on my first SO when I placed my second one, don’t know if it is the same in other countries, I’m in the UK.


----------



## tonkamama

Prinipessa said:


> Does anyone know if you can have two SO at the same time or must you wait for your SO to be done and purchased before you can place another one.


Some allow and some don’t.  Better to check with your boutique and SA for more accurate information.


----------



## Prinipessa

tonkamama said:


> Some allow and some don’t.  Better to check with your boutique and SA for more accurate information.


Thank you Pinkfairyjade and Tonkamama for your reply, I will check with my SA and cross my fingers for a yes.


----------



## Prinipessa

Since the wait is so long for a SO to be completed, has anyone changed their mind about their choices when they originally placed an SO?


----------



## Prinipessa

Has anyone refused their SO and were there any consequences?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Prinipessa

Nui said:


> Thank you @TeeCee77 I might go for B25 as you said because among my collection, I grab her more than other bags. From my collection I just noticed that it missed warm neutral color since Gris M and Gris A are cool neutral. So might gold or etain.[emoji1][emoji1]


A friend has both a Kelly 32 and a Birkin 30 in Etain with Anemone lining and they are drop dead gorgeous.  The Kelly is in evercolor so it's a bit richer.


----------



## shopafoodie

Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## bagidiotic

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446


Gorgeous neutral  combo


----------



## azukitea

Prinipessa said:


> A friend has both a Kelly 32 and a Birkin 30 in Etain with Anemone lining and they are drop dead gorgeous.  The Kelly is in evercolor so it's a bit richer.


i am thinking of getting anemone interior too  i think it is a good interior! originally tought of a bright pink but I think i will get anemone interior for my SO ... appointment next week


----------



## kosin30

Prinipessa said:


> A friend has both a Kelly 32 and a Birkin 30 in Etain with Anemone lining and they are drop dead gorgeous.  The Kelly is in evercolor so it's a bit richer.



That color combo sounds ahhmazing!!!


----------



## Vhermes212

How long did it take to be offered a SO. Is it amount of quota bags purchased or relationship length of time with your SA?


----------



## westcoastgal

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446


It’s stunning.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446


I looove this combo!!! Just gorgeous!!! Love your mongram too! Congrats!


----------



## mp4

Prinipessa said:


> Has anyone refused their SO and were there any consequences?



Yes and no


----------



## Prinipessa

Vhermes212 said:


> How long did it take to be offered a SO. Is it amount of quota bags purchased or relationship length of time with your SA?


I think it's a little of both.  I know friends who were ofered SO even though they never purchased leather before, but had many years long relationship with a SA.  At the same time a frequent large purchase buyer or a celebrity will not be refused a SO.


----------



## Prinipessa

Also large stores in key cities have more discretion and a larger allotment of SO. Smaller stores are more limited.


----------



## Prinipessa

mp4 said:


> Yes and no


OH please, please explain. What were the consequences.


----------



## Prinipessa

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446


Just gorgeous, LOVE the monogram.


----------



## mp4

Prinipessa said:


> OH please, please explain. What were the consequences.



There weren't any.  My response was no.  Refused bags sell themselves so why are you worried?  Did your bag turn out wrong or do you just not love it?


----------



## camelliagirl

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446



Congrats!! gorgeous combo and love the monogram!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GinGin

I asked about a monogram for my SO and was told that the only option is on the clochette. How are others getting monograms in other places?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

GinGin said:


> I asked about a monogram for my SO and was told that the only option is on the clochette. How are others getting monograms in other places?


The monogram under the H stamp is an option when you are intially placing your order. The initials on your clochette can be given to the after sales specialist afterwards to be sent to Paris. I would opt for the clochette option like I did. I can only imagine the awkwardness of declining a bag with your intials on it ahaha. There’s always that slim possibility that you won’t absolutely love your SO.


----------



## feeefeee

Colchette is not the only option where you can put your initials.  You can put them under the H stamp, on the straps or below the inner bag zip.


----------



## aynrand

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446


Magnificent! I ordered GM clemence but was not sold on any of the contrasting colors. Wishing I had looked at Craie!  Please post in bi-color bags with your specs, its a gorgeous combo and works incredibly well with the hw/stitch choices too. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> @peppers90 I think I’ve become a little obsessed with your SO!!! It is such a fresh and pretty combination....and since DH keeps (inexplicably) buying me green scarves, I may have to use your bag as inspiration for my next SO....
> [emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172]



Ditto! I keep coming back to visit the watermelon! My mouth is watering as I type...


----------



## lala28

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446



What a beautiful combo! I love how the gold hardware gives it a warm glow.  Congratulations!


----------



## bagidiotic

GinGin said:


> I asked about a monogram for my SO and was told that the only option is on the clochette. How are others getting monograms in other places?


More than one option 
All listed down on so form when you  are  doing  it


----------



## GinGin

bagidiotic said:


> More than one option
> All listed down on so form when you  are  doing  it



I was told during the ordering process that I’m not able to do any of it until my SO comes in. Then at that point, they can send my clochette out. [emoji20]


----------



## tonkamama

GinGin said:


> I was told during the ordering process that I’m not able to do any of it until my SO comes in. Then at that point, they can send my clochette out. [emoji20]


This actually saves the production time of making your SO.  I would rather receive my SO sooner and then wait  for the Clochette .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GinGin said:


> I was told during the ordering process that I’m not able to do any of it until my SO comes in. Then at that point, they can send my clochette out. [emoji20]


Some SM are weary of clients refusing the bag so they do not approve monogram until after you buy the bag.
I have had SM let me place the order with monogram and another SM say only afterwards....


----------



## Keekeee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Some SM are weary of clients refusing the bag so they do not approve monogram until after you buy the bag.
> I have had SM let me place the order with monogram and another SM say only afterwards....



Exactly this.

I need to put 50% deposit if i want to put initials on my SO. In case I refused the bag when the SO comes, i will lose my deposit..


----------



## perthhermes

Not sure if this is the right thread. But any aussies looking for paddock charms, they are available on the aus website.  

http://australia.hermes.com/leather/bags/handbag-charms.html


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Prinipessa said:


> OH please, please explain. What were the consequences.


I think that there are many variables that can play into this.
However, to simplify a bit...
If the bag shows up incorrect... I don't think there would be a reason to think there will be consequences to turning it down. Sometimes Hermes changes the spec or flat out makes a mistake that you just can't live with. However, if your bag show up as you ordered it and you turn it down, I think the chances of you being offered another SO will diminish. A word to the wise would be: if your SO arrives as u ordered, take the bag.


----------



## Gnuj

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446


Well worth the wait.  Love the neutral colors.


----------



## periogirl28

Vhermes212 said:


> How long did it take to be offered a SO. Is it amount of quota bags purchased or relationship length of time with your SA?


Long long ago I met my SA for the first time at FSH. After a very *small* purchase of a silk and some shoes I think, I forget, I asked about placing an SO in future. He said yes and the rest is history. He who dares, wins.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ochie

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446



Beautiful,congrats enjoy


----------



## Gigllee

periogirl28 said:


> Long long ago I met my SA for the first time at FSH. After a very *small* purchase of a silk and some shoes I think, I forget, I asked about placing an SO in future. He said yes and the rest is history. He who dares, wins.


Yep. We all miss 100% of the shots we don’t take.


----------



## azukitea

periogirl28 said:


> Long long ago I met my SA for the first time at FSH. After a very *small* purchase of a silk and some shoes I think, I forget, I asked about placing an SO in future. He said yes and the rest is history. He who dares, wins.


i love fsh H flagship it is a place which makes our H dreams come true!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446



Congrats shopafoodie! Love your bag such a elegant neutral. Craie is such a good choice for bi color SOs. Most of the combinations i have seen so far be it the primary or secondary color look great.


----------



## starduz

ChaneLisette said:


> I am still waiting on a chevre rose sakura/blue electric sellier K25 from November 2015.


Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one still waiting for the rose sakura. I hope your bag comes soon.  [emoji1]


----------



## periogirl28

azukitea said:


> i love fsh H flagship it is a place which makes our H dreams come true!





Gigllee said:


> Yep. We all miss 100% of the shots we don’t take.


 Very true and to be fair I never expected a yes immediately. It's how you express interest which counts.


----------



## Hat Trick

For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
Order placed Nov 2016. 
K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.


----------



## Serva1

Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892



Gorgeous Hat Trick, huge congrats [emoji92] still waiting for mine, also 2016. There is excitement in the air


----------



## LovelyD

ochie said:


> Beautiful,congrats enjoy


Very. Eautuful


----------



## periogirl28

Congrats! @Hat Trick


----------



## MsHermesAU

A beauty, @Hat Trick


----------



## Hat Trick

Thank you all for your comments and likes. I'm over the moon with pleasure at my new bag!


----------



## Gnuj

Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892


Wow, that blue in cherve is beautiful.


----------



## mewcraze

Does anyone know if SO in US stores still open? TIA!!!!


----------



## ChaneLisette

starduz said:


> Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only one still waiting for the rose sakura. I hope your bag comes soon.  [emoji1]


Thanks! I hope your bag also arrives soon! ❤️


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nhoness

Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892


OMG! I was just thinking about losing hope on mine since its ordered the same time but now you're giving me hope again. Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## lulilu

mewcraze said:


> Does anyone know if SO in US stores still open? TIA!!!!



It might differ from store to store.  I have already placed mine but I thought someone said it was open until the end of May.


----------



## mewcraze

lulilu said:


> It might differ from store to store.  I have already placed mine but I thought someone said it was open until the end of May.


thksss lulilu!!!


----------



## azukitea

dear tpf ladies and gents, tomorrow is my SO apt and i  am still not sure what to get   in terms of colour combo, i am still going to get a small bag (B25 or K25)

i thought i was sure two weeks ago as my mind was made up and my choice was set on black B25 chevre with a bright interior like anemone or rouge casaue

but with my recent b25 score , it kinda throw things up in the air now... i am hoping i will make a choice once i see the leather/colour samples tomorrow

help!!


----------



## Prinipessa

lulilu said:


> It might differ from store to store.  I have already placed mine but I thought someone said it was open until the end of May.


Ok now we are curious, what did you pick Lulilu.


----------



## azukitea

dear tpf ladies and gents, tomorrow is my SO apt and i am still not sure what to get  in terms of colour combo, i am still going to get a small bag (B25 or K25)

i thought i was sure two weeks ago as my mind was made up and my choice was set on black B25 chevre with a bright interior like anemone or rouge casaue

but with my recent b25 score , it kinda throw things up in the air now... i am hoping i will make a choice once i see the leather/colour samples tomorrow

help!!


----------



## Serva1

azukitea said:


> dear tpf ladies and gents, tomorrow is my SO apt and i am still not sure what to get  in terms of colour combo, i am still going to get a small bag (B25 or K25)
> 
> i thought i was sure two weeks ago as my mind was made up and my choice was set on black B25 chevre with a bright interior like anemone or rouge casaue
> 
> but with my recent b25 score , it kinda throw things up in the air now... i am hoping i will make a choice once i see the leather/colour samples tomorrow
> 
> help!!



Congrats for placing a SO and I think once as you see the leather samples you will be able to make up you mind. Perhaps a K25 since you already got the B25. I think the K is very pretty in chevre and with a bright colour.


----------



## azukitea

just back from my appointment, went with some safe options in the end... i know not very exciting.

b25
gris asphalt togo (exterior) which is a colour I love, besides etoupe
black or anemone interior (i am given some time to decide on interior as I can still get back to the SA in the next few days)
brushed gold hardware
tonal (gris asphalt) stitching

i am undecided with a neutral black or a muted bright interior (i.e. anemone), and I didnt go with a bright pink or the current rose propure. Any suggestions on the two? This is my first SO and didnt want to deviate too much from my neutrrals.

as a side note: i was told that i could also SO mini kelly, but i didnt want it since I did have one and find it a bit unpractical!


----------



## park56

azukitea said:


> just back from my appointment, went with some safe options in the end... i know not very exciting.
> 
> b25
> gris asphalt togo (exterior) which is a colour I love, besides etoupe
> black or anemone interior (i am given some time to decide on interior as I can still get back to the SA in the next few days)
> brushed gold hardware
> tonal (gris asphalt) stitching
> 
> i am undecided with a neutral black or a muted bright interior (i.e. anemone), and I didnt go with a bright pink or the current rose propure. Any suggestions on the two? This is my first SO and didnt want to deviate too much from my neutrrals.
> 
> as a side note: i was told that i could also SO mini kelly, but i didnt want it since I did have one and find it a bit unpractical!
> 
> View attachment 4077046


this is fun! I’d go with the anemone interior since you have a gorgeous soft neutral outside.


----------



## Prinipessa

park56 said:


> this is fun! I’d go with the anemone interior since you have a gorgeous soft neutral outside.


I agree, go with the anemone, black would look like a regular purchase, but anemone is definitely a "SO Birkin". 
Love the combo.


----------



## Prinipessa

Prinipessa said:


> I agree, go with the anemone, black would look like a regular purchase, but anemone is definitely a "SO Birkin".
> Love the combo.


And keep us posted on what you decide.  Have fun.


----------



## aynrand

I did a black interior for my first SO because I couldn't decide. I'm another vote for anemone.


----------



## azukitea

aynrand said:


> I did a black interior for my first SO because I couldn't decide. I'm another vote for anemone.


Thanks for sharing your first SO experience, now looking back would you much prefer to have got a different colour than black interior?


----------



## allure244

azukitea said:


> just back from my appointment, went with some safe options in the end... i know not very exciting.
> 
> b25
> gris asphalt togo (exterior) which is a colour I love, besides etoupe
> black or anemone interior (i am given some time to decide on interior as I can still get back to the SA in the next few days)
> brushed gold hardware
> tonal (gris asphalt) stitching
> 
> i am undecided with a neutral black or a muted bright interior (i.e. anemone), and I didnt go with a bright pink or the current rose propure. Any suggestions on the two? This is my first SO and didnt want to deviate too much from my neutrrals.
> 
> as a side note: i was told that i could also SO mini kelly, but i didnt want it since I did have one and find it a bit unpractical!
> 
> View attachment 4077046



I would prefer anemone for the interior. As u said it’s bright but more muted than say a bright pink and the outside is a gorgeous neutral. I think overall the bag should still be easy to match.


----------



## azukitea

allure244 said:


> I would prefer anemone for the interior. As u said it’s bright but more muted than say a bright pink and the outside is a gorgeous neutral. I think overall the bag should still be easy to match.


i would hope so  thanks for your input


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## aynrand

Yes, I wish I had done anemone.


----------



## estallal

Another vote for anemone!


----------



## lala28

If you SO ostrich for the exterior, does the interior lining have to also be a color offered in the ostrich section?

My initial impression was that lining color could be any of the colors listed in the lining section (assuming you select only one color for the exterior and don’t do piping etc.), but today I was advised that lining colors for ostrich are limited to only the colors available for ostrich exterior.  I’m confused...


----------



## oohshinythings

lala28 said:


> If you SO ostrich for the exterior, does the interior lining have to also be a color offered in the ostrich section?
> 
> My initial impression was that lining color could be any of the colors listed in the lining section (assuming you select only one color for the exterior and don’t do piping etc.), but today I was advised that lining colors for ostrich are limited to only the colors available for ostrich exterior.  I’m confused...


Yes you have to choose lining colour from the available Ostrich exterior colours. At least that was the rule when I placed my Ostrich SO last year.


----------



## peppers90

hopiko said:


> Wow, what a bright, cheerful bag....I love it!  So perfect in a 25!  That togo is amazing...look at those veins!  Gorgeous, perfect with the PdS, Congrats!



Thank you so much hopiko!!



BBC said:


> @peppers90 I think I’ve become a little obsessed with your SO!!! It is such a fresh and pretty combination....and since DH keeps (inexplicably) buying me green scarves, I may have to use your bag as inspiration for my next SO....
> [emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172][emoji175][emoji172]



Thank you BBC! Happy to provide some inspiration. I seem to gravitate toward green scarves also so bambou pairs well with them!



shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446



Wowwww shopafoodie this is a lovely SO!!


----------



## lala28

oohshinythings said:


> Yes you have to choose lining colour from the available Ostrich exterior colours. At least that was the rule when I placed my Ostrich SO last year.



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

lala28 said:


> Thank you!


Sorry to say exotic SOs are very limited nowadays. Congrats in advance!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Hi everyone! I just got offered my first ever SO and I think I'm still in shock.

My first instinct would be to jump on a K28 Sellier in Chevre (shiny or brushed PHW??) because there's no way I'll be able to get that bag otherwise, but I hesitate only because I've been dying for a Rouge Grenat K28 Retourne. And I haven't heard anything about RG coming back this A/W season?

Or should I go for a B30? I don't have any Kellys, and I generally wear my B open so I'd be able to see and enjoy the contrast interior and stitching details.

Ahhh, I don't know what to do!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Aelfaerie said:


> Hi everyone! I just got offered my first ever SO and I think I'm still in shock.
> 
> My first instinct would be to jump on a K28 Sellier in Chevre (shiny or brushed PHW??) because there's no way I'll be able to get that bag otherwise, but I hesitate only because I've been dying for a Rouge Grenat K28 Retourne. And I haven't heard anything about RG coming back this A/W season?
> 
> Or should I go for a B30? I don't have any Kellys, and I generally wear my B open so I'd be able to see and enjoy the contrast interior and stitching details.
> 
> Ahhh, I don't know what to do!


For my first SO, I opted for b30 because it seemed the most practical for it. In terms of b vs k,  I saw a poll on a purse blog with majority votes for b. I think it's always good to do b for first SO followed by k for the second one!


----------



## Susie Tunes

azukitea said:


> just back from my appointment, went with some safe options in the end... i know not very exciting.
> 
> b25
> gris asphalt togo (exterior) which is a colour I love, besides etoupe
> black or anemone interior (i am given some time to decide on interior as I can still get back to the SA in the next few days)
> brushed gold hardware
> tonal (gris asphalt) stitching
> 
> i am undecided with a neutral black or a muted bright interior (i.e. anemone), and I didnt go with a bright pink or the current rose propure. Any suggestions on the two? This is my first SO and didnt want to deviate too much from my neutrrals.
> 
> as a side note: i was told that i could also SO mini kelly, but i didnt want it since I did have one and find it a bit unpractical!
> 
> View attachment 4077046



Risk the Anemone - I prefer neutrals too but it’s the interior of the bag so it’s nice way to add a little colour. I have an Étoupe K on order with a Rouge H interior - colour but more subdued than some reds.


----------



## periogirl28

Aelfaerie said:


> Hi everyone! I just got offered my first ever SO and I think I'm still in shock.
> 
> My first instinct would be to jump on a K28 Sellier in Chevre (shiny or brushed PHW??) because there's no way I'll be able to get that bag otherwise, but I hesitate only because I've been dying for a Rouge Grenat K28 Retourne. And I haven't heard anything about RG coming back this A/W season?
> 
> Or should I go for a B30? I don't have any Kellys, and I generally wear my B open so I'd be able to see and enjoy the contrast interior and stitching details.
> 
> Ahhh, I don't know what to do!


Kellys take longer and are much more difficult to craft than Birkins and they are more sought after right now. Chèvre is only available via SO at the moment. So I would take these points into consideration if you are missing one in your collection. You could also SO a Grenat Retourne Kelly, maybe bi-colour, with special hardware and a lining to distinguish it.


----------



## seasounds

Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892


This is STUNNING!!!


----------



## hopiko

Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892


OMG....this is gorgeous!!!  Sorry for the long wait but this bag is STUNNING! The wait was worth it, congratulations!

I am waiting on a BS SO and these picture have made me very happy with my decision!


----------



## azukitea

periogirl28 said:


> Kellys take longer and are much more difficult to craft than Birkins and they are more sought after right now. Chèvre is only available via SO at the moment. So I would take these points into consideration if you are missing one in your collection. You could also SO a Grenat Retourne Kelly, maybe bi-colour, with special hardware and a lining to distinguish it.



I have to agree Chevre is a great leather option for SO and is so unique 
As Chevre mysore is quite shiny, does it eventually lose it sheen?


----------



## QuelleFromage

azukitea said:


> I have to agree Chevre is a great leather option for SO and is so unique
> As Chevre mysore is quite shiny, does it eventually lose it sheen?


It does get more matte with time. It's less shiny than chevre de Coromandel IMO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

azukitea said:


> I have to agree Chevre is a great leather option for SO and is so unique
> As Chevre mysore is quite shiny, does it eventually lose it sheen?


I have not noticed any of my Chèvre bags or SLGs getting any different. Mysore or Coromandel.


----------



## mp4

Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892



Amazing!  Terrible wait, but definitely worth it!!!

October 2016 here.  I know others are waiting longer, but yours arriving is definitely encouraging.


----------



## Gigllee

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446


Now that’s a stunner Birkin


----------



## QuelleFromage

Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.


----------



## lala28

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055



Congratulations! I like the cobalt stitching — what a brilliant idea!


----------



## mimi 123

Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892


Congrats! I've come back to this page many times to admire the leather and color. Beautiful!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lala28 said:


> Congratulations! I like the cobalt stitching — what a brilliant idea!


Thank you! The interior is Bleu Saphir but Saphir stitching would not have popped. The bag looks black from five feet away, which is perfect. My search for the perfect black sellier is complete


----------



## acrowcounted

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055


Gorgeous! May we see a full photo?


----------



## Prinipessa

Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892


What a beauty, enjoy her.


----------



## Prinipessa

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055


What a nice combination with the blue stitching.  I would love to see a full photo of the bag.


----------



## allure244

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055



[emoji170] this. I’m another person who would love to see a full picture too. [emoji16]


----------



## MAGJES

Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892


Beautiful combination!


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055


Simple tri colors
Smart move
Congrats qf


----------



## Serva1

So beautiful Kellies in chevre [emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055



Yaaaaay! Congratulations QF this is perfect!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Serva1

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055



Congrats QF, your K28 is a dream [emoji170]


----------



## ehy12

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055


Delish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the beautiful new special addition!


----------



## cocomlle

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055



Truly exquisite!


----------



## mp4

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055



Looks fabulous!  What is the exterior?  Is it raisin?


----------



## BirkinLover77

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055


Congratulations! Love the classic, so beautiful and an amazing stitching!!


----------



## crazyforbag

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055



QF, May I ask if this is from BH?


----------



## QuelleFromage

crazyforbag said:


> QF, May I ask if this is from BH?


It's not, it's from Europe  I am still waiting for my last BH SO.....


----------



## nekroxas

Creating a thread for special order stories, pictures and general chat!


----------



## nekroxas

I’ll start! I received my first SO Constance 18 in Etain with Orange lining and stitching, Rose Gold Hardware! I’m so in love! [emoji173]️


----------



## Amazingrice

Does anyone know how long the store can keep your SO bag for? I am unable to travel for a while and am afraid I won’t be able to pick up my bag once it arrives.


----------



## periogirl28

Amazingrice said:


> Does anyone know how long the store can keep your SO bag for? I am unable to travel for a while and am afraid I won’t be able to pick up my bag once it arrives.


Shouldn't be a problem, my store keeps it indefinitely. Just write to your SA when the bag arrives, some stores may give options to complete payment, some apparently have a time limit which they can then confirm with you.


----------



## VickyB

Prinipessa said:


> Does anyone know if you can have two SO at the same time or must you wait for your SO to be done and purchased before you can place another one.



You can have multiple outstanding SOs and keep placing SOs.


----------



## shopafoodie

peppers90 said:


> Thank you so much hopiko!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you BBC! Happy to provide some inspiration. I seem to gravitate toward green scarves also so bambou pairs well with them!
> 
> 
> 
> Wowwww shopafoodie this is a lovely SO!!



Thanks dear!


----------



## bagidiotic

VickyB said:


> You can have multiple outstanding SOs and keep placing SOs.


I think this really depending from store to store plus individual  spending amount


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ladyhermes

I just placed my SO B30 rose pourpe outside gris moulette inside gm stitching and permabrass hdw. Let the wait begin


----------



## bagidiotic

Amazingrice said:


> Does anyone know how long the store can keep your SO bag for? I am unable to travel for a while and am afraid I won’t be able to pick up my bag once it arrives.


Best to confirm with your store
To avoid any misunderstanding and out of respect 
They gave you the slot for so
Now that it arrived 
Politely seek their understanding


----------



## bagidiotic

nekroxas said:


> Creating a thread for special order stories, pictures and general chat!


There's an existing thread 
Kindly do a search
Please refer to the library section


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> I have not noticed any of my Chèvre bags or SLGs getting any different. Mysore or Coromandel.


Me neither.


----------



## nicole0612

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055



Congratulations QF, this is stunning! I know you had to go through a lot regarding this bag and I hope it’s perfection makes it all worth it!


----------



## suziez

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 4079586
> 
> I’ll start! I received my first SO Constance 18 in Etain with Orange lining and stitching, Rose Gold Hardware! I’m so in love! [emoji173]️


Beautiful...


----------



## suziez

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you! The interior is Bleu Saphir but Saphir stitching would not have popped. The bag looks black from five feet away, which is perfect. My search for the perfect black sellier is complete


Great choice.  Very chic


----------



## luckylove

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055



Where is the LOVE button?? she is a beauty!


----------



## audreylita

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055


Love the blue with black, it's a great combo.  Enjoy!


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055



QF: DROOOLING heavily here!! Loooove the Chevre Sellier and that contrast stitching. Huge congratulations on this BEAUTY!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous! May we see a full photo?





Prinipessa said:


> What a nice combination with the blue stitching.  I would love to see a full photo of the bag.





allure244 said:


> [emoji170] this. I’m another person who would love to see a full picture too. [emoji16]



I will post in the recent purchases thread 



bagidiotic said:


> Simple tri colors
> Smart move
> Congrats qf



Thanks bagidiotic 



BBC said:


> Yaaaaay! Congratulations QF this is perfect!!!





Serva1 said:


> Congrats QF, your K28 is a dream [emoji170]





ehy12 said:


> Gorgeous!!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Delish!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats on the beautiful new special addition!





cocomlle said:


> Truly exquisite!



Thank you all so much 



mp4 said:


> Looks fabulous!  What is the exterior?  Is it raisin?



It's noir! I do have a raisin on order....



BirkinLover77 said:


> Congratulations! Love the classic, so beautiful and an amazing stitching!!



Thank you! The stitching looks so good up close and yet i can carry with anything.



nicole0612 said:


> Congratulations QF, this is stunning! I know you had to go through a lot regarding this bag and I hope it’s perfection makes it all worth it!


Thank you...it was NOT fun dealing with the store on this but I am deeply relieved I have my bag. H is going to hear from me.....



suziez said:


> Great choice.  Very chic


Thank you! Again...I like classic, simple, wearable 



luckylove said:


> Where is the LOVE button?? she is a beauty!





audreylita said:


> Love the blue with black, it's a great combo.  Enjoy!


I was very unsure, and this was that season where when you ordered chevre they were telling many of us we had to choose both interior and exterior from the exterior chevre list....so I was limited..but I'm very happy!



mygoodies said:


> QF: DROOOLING heavily here!! Loooove the Chevre Sellier and that contrast stitching. Huge congratulations on this BEAUTY!!


Thank you! I would have been happy just to get black chevre sellier with BPHW but the blue gives it that special look.


----------



## bagalogist

How does a k28 with Chevre leather hold up over the years? I just placed an SO k28 chevre and having second thought about the leather, how bad does it slouch for K28 over time?
I have a few wallets and SLGs in Chevre and the leather soften with use.


----------



## lala28

bagalogist said:


> How does a k28 with Chevre leather hold up over the years? I just placed an SO k28 chevre and having second thought about the leather, how bad does it slouch for K28 over time?
> I have a few wallets and SLGs in Chevre and the leather soften with use.



In a smaller kelly, like the 28 size you ordered, chevre shouldn’t slouch over time with proper storage and care.


----------



## azukitea

bagalogist said:


> How does a k28 with Chevre leather hold up over the years? I just placed an SO k28 chevre and having second thought about the leather, how bad does it slouch for K28 over time?
> I have a few wallets and SLGs in Chevre and the leather soften with use.


is it sellier or retourne?if sellier it would hardly slouch if at all!


----------



## tonkamama

bagalogist said:


> How does a k28 with Chevre leather hold up over the years? I just placed an SO k28 chevre and having second thought about the leather, how bad does it slouch for K28 over time?
> I have a few wallets and SLGs in Chevre and the leather soften with use.


I have B30 in chèvre for almost a year now, no signs of slouching...  I think besides Epsom, Chèvre leather holds up pretty good.   I took good care of all my bags, as long as you keep a well made bag insert like MaiTai inside the K28 you will be fine.

My 1.5 years old evercolor K28 still in great shape because of the bag insert.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## okiern1981

It’s not a B, but I have a 1999 La bag in CDC that isn’t slouchy.


----------



## Aelfaerie

I just placed an order for a chèvre sellier k28. BE and rose azalée with vert vertigo stitching. The two year countdown starts!


----------



## bagalogist

lala28 said:


> In a smaller kelly, like the 28 size you ordered, chevre shouldn’t slouch over time with proper storage and care.


Thanks Lala, this is good to know. I must step up with proper care. 
Do you know if Chevre slouch more than Togo for k28 over time if it's not stuffed when stored?


azukitea said:


> is it sellier or retourne?if sellier it would hardly slouch if at all!


Retourne. So far all my Kellys are in retourne. Will probably add a sellier in the future.


tonkamama said:


> I have B30 in chèvre for almost a year now, no signs of slouching...  I think besides Epsom, Chèvre leather holds up pretty good.   I took good care of all my bags, as long as you keep a well made bag insert like MaiTai inside the K28 you will be fine.
> 
> My 1.5 years old evercolor K28 still in great shape because of the bag insert.


I have Maitai insert for my Togo K28, thinking of adding a 7 Rue Paradis but the price is pretty steep........


okiern1981 said:


> It’s not a B, but I have a 1999 La bag in CDC that isn’t slouchy.


Thanks for sharing your experience okiern1981.


----------



## bagalogist

Aelfaerie said:


> I just placed an order for a chèvre sellier k28. BE and rose azalée with vert vertigo stitching. The two year countdown starts!


[emoji23]  The thrill of chasing and waiting for our H [emoji28]

Your SO is a beautiful combo, pls share with us when it arrives.


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> How does a k28 with Chevre leather hold up over the years? I just placed an SO k28 chevre and having second thought about the leather, how bad does it slouch for K28 over time?
> I have a few wallets and SLGs in Chevre and the leather soften with use.


I have a Fuchsia Coromandel 28 Sellier. It doesn't slouch and I don't stuff it. I think yours should be fine, even in Retourne. I know you look after your bags very well dear!


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> I have a Fuchsia Coromandel 28 Sellier. It doesn't slouch and I don't stuff it. I think yours should be fine, even in Retourne. I know you look after your bags very well dear! [emoji813]


Your Fuchsia Coromandel 28 must be drool worthy [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]

You have such a beautiful H family periogirl. One fine day, I am going to raid your H closet.  [emoji8]


----------



## periogirl28

bagalogist said:


> Your Fuchsia Coromandel 28 must be drool worthy [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39]
> 
> You have such a beautiful H family periogirl. One fine day, I am going to raid your H coloset.  [emoji8]


I gotta finish unpacking it first!


----------



## bagalogist

periogirl28 said:


> I gotta finish unpacking it first!


Take your time my dear, as the family grows in number, I mean exponentially 
 [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## lala28

bagalogist said:


> Thanks Lala, this is good to know. I must step up with proper care.
> Do you know if Chevre slouch more than Togo for k28 over time if it's not stuffed when stored?
> Retourne. So far all my Kellys are in retourne. Will probably add a sellier in the future.
> I have Maitai insert for my Togo K28, thinking of adding a 7 Rue Paradis but the price is pretty steep........
> Thanks for sharing your experience okiern1981.



In my experience, chevre retains its shape much better than togo (especially so when compared to more recent batches of togo which I find to be more prone to slouching than togo from ten years ago).  I don’t think you need to stuff your K28 or store it with an insert for it to retain its shape (although doing so and storing it on its back when not in use are good practices to follow).  [emoji3]


----------



## bagalogist

lala28 said:


> In my experience, chevre retains its shape much better than togo (especially so when compared to more recent batches of togo which I find to be more prone to slouching than togo from ten years ago).  I don’t think you need to stuff your K28 or store it with an insert for it to retain its shape (although doing so and storing it on its back when not in use are good practices to follow).  [emoji3]


Lala,
I am so happy to know that Chevre holds up pretty well.

Btw, have you decided on your shade of pink?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892





QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055



Congrats Hat Trick, QF!! GORGEOUS SOs!! Love the sheen and the contrast stitching, really highlights the silhouette of the sellier even more. 
And.... glad to see sellier ks showing up. Gives hope that mine placed April 16  will show up soon


----------



## QuelleFromage

There are two existing SO threads in main forum and a special combo bags thread in reference library. Your bag is lovely, though.


----------



## lala28

bagalogist said:


> Lala,
> I am so happy to know that Chevre holds up pretty well.
> 
> Btw, have you decided on your shade of pink?



I’m hoping for magnolia [emoji6]


----------



## westcoastgal

Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892


It came out beautifully. Congratulations.


----------



## hopiko

bagalogist said:


> How does a k28 with Chevre leather hold up over the years? I just placed an SO k28 chevre and having second thought about the leather, how bad does it slouch for K28 over time?
> I have a few wallets and SLGs in Chevre and the leather soften with use.


SO chevre k28 “O” (2011) in a square!  No signs of slouching!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagalogist

hopiko said:


> SO chevre k28 “O” (2011) in a square!  No signs of slouching!


Thanks hopiko! 
She is GORGEOUS!!!
Yay!!![emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]


----------



## hopiko

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055


Gorgeous!  Love the contrast cobalt and the BPHW!  Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

bagalogist said:


> Thanks hopiko!
> She is GORGEOUS!!!
> Yay!!![emoji122][emoji122][emoji122]



Thank you!  Your bag will be gorgeous!  It is so light and easy to carry!  The leather does not slouch AT ALL!


----------



## sbelle

GNIPPOHS said:


> glad to see sellier ks showing up. Gives hope that mine placed April 16  will show up soon



I am right there waiting with you!  April 2016-  chevre sellier Kelly 28


----------



## nhoness

mylilsnowy said:


> My SO K25 gris mouette/blue electric bghw. It takes 2 yrs 14 days.


Congrats dear!!!


----------



## nhoness

shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446


WOW!!! What a beauty! Congrats


----------



## eternallove4bag

QuelleFromage said:


> Very happy after 1.5 years and a few “hiccups”. Very simple which is what I wanted. Stitching is Cobalt.
> View attachment 4079055


Stunning! Would love to see more pics of this beauty please.



shopafoodie said:


> Waited one year, and this beauty has finally here ! Thanks for letting me share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073445
> View attachment 4073446


She truly is a beauty! Lovely combo!




Hat Trick said:


> For those of you waiting for chèvre K's, don't lose hope!
> Order placed Nov 2016.
> K28 sellier, bleu saphir chèvre, étoupe interior, contrast stitching (white), palladium hardware.
> View attachment 4075894
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4075892



This bag is pure perfection! Many congrats!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

sbelle said:


> I am right there waiting with you!  April 2016-  chevre sellier Kelly 28



Mine is a togo sellier 25  Good luck to us both!


----------



## Prinipessa

mp4 said:


> There weren't any.  My response was no.  Refused bags sell themselves so why are you worried?  Did your bag turn out wrong or do you just not love it?


Haven’t received my SO yet, but having selected my options over a year go, I’m wondering if I will still love it. I noticed over the years my scarf colors have changed, so, did my complexion and hair color. Colors that worked a year ago don’t look so good now. I loved pale colors and naturals, but now I find they wash me out and I need a pop of bright color.


----------



## westcoastgal

Prinipessa said:


> Haven’t received my SO yet, but having selected my options over a year go, I’m wondering if I will still love it. I noticed over the years my scarf colors have changed, so, did my complexion and hair color. Colors that worked a year ago don’t look so good now. I loved pale colors and naturals, but now I find they wash me out and I need a pop of bright color.


Just wait and see if you like it. Also you can always have bright clothes and a neutral bag, or dress up neutral bags with twillies. See how you feel when you first see it!


----------



## Prinipessa

westcoastgal said:


> Just wait and see if you like it. Also you can always have bright clothes and a neutral bag, or dress up neutral bags with twillies. See how you feel when you first see it!


You are right, I'm worrying for nothing, its been over a year so who knows how much longer it will take, by then I might be back to neutrals. Thanks for good advice westcoastgal.


----------



## mp4

Prinipessa said:


> Haven’t received my SO yet, but having selected my options over a year go, I’m wondering if I will still love it. I noticed over the years my scarf colors have changed, so, did my complexion and hair color. Colors that worked a year ago don’t look so good now. I loved pale colors and naturals, but now I find they wash me out and I need a pop of bright color.



Wait to see it dear!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Prinipessa said:


> Haven’t received my SO yet, but having selected my options over a year go, I’m wondering if I will still love it. I noticed over the years my scarf colors have changed, so, did my complexion and hair color. Colors that worked a year ago don’t look so good now. I loved pale colors and naturals, but now I find they wash me out and I need a pop of bright color.



A neutral bag with bright colours will look fabulous - hit Pinterest for inspiration and look forward to your new arrival [emoji847]


----------



## Prinipessa

Susie Tunes said:


> A neutral bag with bright colours will look fabulous - hit Pinterest for inspiration and look forward to your new arrival [emoji847]


Thank you, I will.  I didn't think to do that, but what a good idea.


----------



## CocoMe

Hi SO experts
I have recently been offered a Kelly 28 Noir GHW and it is a special order bag with the horseshoe stamp. I am pretty sure is it a genuine bag but just wondering if Hermès will allow their clients to order a bag that can be available to purchase in the store? I note there may be a waitlist for that specific bag and sure one doesn’t need to have it thru special order? Please kindly enlightened me. Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## CocoMe

CocoMe said:


> Hi SO experts
> I have recently been offered a Kelly 28 Noir GHW and it is a special order bag with the horseshoe stamp. I am pretty sure is it a genuine bag but just wondering if Hermès will allow their clients to order a bag that can be available to purchase in the store? I note there may be a waitlist for that specific bag and sure one doesn’t need to have it thru special order? Please kindly enlightened me. Thank you!


I should make it clear that the Kelly I was referring to is available for purchase thru a reseller.


----------



## tonkamama

CocoMe said:


> Hi SO experts
> I have recently been offered a Kelly 28 Noir GHW and it is a special order bag with the horseshoe stamp. I am pretty sure is it a genuine bag but just wondering if Hermès will allow their clients to order a bag that can be available to purchase in the store? I note there may be a waitlist for that specific bag and sure one doesn’t need to have it thru special order? Please kindly enlightened me. Thank you!



You should always have your H bags purchased outside of boutiques authenticated by a paid professional authenticator.

SO is meant for regular clients, please also refer to post 3428 for SO processes...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-special-orders.925735/page-229

For question on how to obtain regular stock H bags ..please check below suggested links for valuable information so that we don’t tight up this thread... thank you.  

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...et-a-birkin-or-other-bag-reading-room.505926/

BTW...If you have any further questions....please ask them here... 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/buying-my-first-hermes.988953/


----------



## lulilu

CocoMe said:


> Hi SO experts
> I have recently been offered a Kelly 28 Noir GHW and it is a special order bag with the horseshoe stamp. I am pretty sure is it a genuine bag but just wondering if Hermès will allow their clients to order a bag that can be available to purchase in the store? I note there may be a waitlist for that specific bag and sure one doesn’t need to have it thru special order? Please kindly enlightened me. Thank you!



Does the bag have a different color interior or stitching?


----------



## CocoMe

lulilu said:


> Does the bag have a different color interior or stitching?


No it doesn’t. It looks like a typical Kelly 28 black GHW. I already owned several Birkin and Kelly but have no experience with SO.  The bag feels authenticate to me but I am unsure why it is SO. 
Sorry if I post at the wrong forum. I was looking for help from those familiar with SO.


----------



## lulilu

CocoMe said:


> No it doesn’t. It looks like a typical Kelly 28 black GHW. I already owned several Birkin and Kelly but have no experience with SO.  The bag feels authenticate to me but I am unsure why it is SO.
> Sorry if I post at the wrong forum. I was looking for help from those familiar with SO.



It is possible to have a horseshoe bag in a single color but they are bags in colors that are not in season.  E.g., I have a chartreuse birkin I SO'd when it was out of season.  Black will never be out of season.  I would have the bag authenticated.  (And this is a reasonable thread to seek info on SOs)


----------



## CocoMe

Thank you for your response. I will get the bag authenticated.


lulilu said:


> It is possible to have a horseshoe bag in a single color but they are bags in colors that are not in season.  E.g., I have a chartreuse birkin I SO'd when it was out of season.  Black will never be out of season.  I would have the bag authenticated.  (And this is a reasonable thread to seek info on SOs)


h


----------



## miss argile

CocoMe said:


> Hi SO experts
> I have recently been offered a Kelly 28 Noir GHW and it is a special order bag with the horseshoe stamp. I am pretty sure is it a genuine bag but just wondering if Hermès will allow their clients to order a bag that can be available to purchase in the store? I note there may be a waitlist for that specific bag and sure one doesn’t need to have it thru special order? Please kindly enlightened me. Thank you!


Maybe its in Chevre, which is not available without SO?


----------



## ice75

lulilu said:


> It is possible to have a horseshoe bag in a single color but they are bags in colors that are not in season.  E.g., I have a chartreuse birkin I SO'd when it was out of season.  Black will never be out of season.  I would have the bag authenticated.  (And this is a reasonable thread to seek info on SOs)


I agree with lulilu.I have been offered last year a B30 in Rubis colour.Its a single tone colour with shoe horse stamp,Rubis was not the colour in 2017 and I believe this is why it has a horseshoe stamp.I got this bag from my local boutique.


----------



## CocoMe

miss argile said:


> Maybe its in Chevre, which is not available without SO?


It is Togo. Anyway I am getting the bag authenticated by Bababebi. I will let you all know the result in due course.


----------



## cavalla

lulilu said:


> It is possible to have a horseshoe bag in a single color but they are bags in colors that are not in season.  E.g., I have a chartreuse birkin I SO'd when it was out of season.  Black will never be out of season.  I would have the bag authenticated.  (And this is a reasonable thread to seek info on SOs)



I once bought a KP and later on noticed that it has HSS on it somehow. It's noir swift. Nothing special about it at all. Not sure why.


----------



## okiern1981

cavalla said:


> I once bought a KP and later on noticed that it has HSS on it somehow. It's noir swift. Nothing special about it at all. Not sure why.



I’ve been “told”, that sometimes if what is wanted isn’t available off the rack (regular stock) a SO can be placed for the desired specs.  So, a noir Togo can be SO’d if it wasn’t available in the store for the client.  
Please correct me if I’ve been told incorrectly.


----------



## QuelleFromage

okiern1981 said:


> I’ve been “told”, that sometimes if what is wanted isn’t available off the rack (regular stock) a SO can be placed for the desired specs.  So, a noir Togo can be SO’d if it wasn’t available in the store for the client.
> Please correct me if I’ve been told incorrectly.


You are not incorrect. It's not common but I have seen all black Birkin SOs in a production leather like Swift (I even think a member here has one). I have never seen similar in Togo but I don't see why a boutique would refuse such a request.
It is likely one of the world's greatest luxury problems, but if you have fairly neutral tastes and are offered multiple SOs, you might want something very simple. This seems too simple, but not impossible.


----------



## honhon

i can't believe it but i forgot if K32 chèvre could be ordered? was it only up to 28? thanks


----------



## MSO13

okiern1981 said:


> I’ve been “told”, that sometimes if what is wanted isn’t available off the rack (regular stock) a SO can be placed for the desired specs.  So, a noir Togo can be SO’d if it wasn’t available in the store for the client.
> Please correct me if I’ve been told incorrectly.





QuelleFromage said:


> You are not incorrect. It's not common but I have seen all black Birkin SOs in a production leather like Swift (I even think a member here has one). I have never seen similar in Togo but I don't see why a boutique would refuse such a request.
> It is likely one of the world's greatest luxury problems, but if you have fairly neutral tastes and are offered multiple SOs, you might want something very simple. This seems too simple, but not impossible.



I have one of these “regular” SO bags, my Swift B30 was a SO that I didn’t know as a SO. I asked for it specifically, it wasn’t in production so my SM and SA kindly ordered it for me. It has a horseshoe because Swift wasn’t being made in B30 at the time. I chose it because I like smooth leathers and didn’t want to hold my breath for a Box B30. I think there have been a few Anemone bags that came with HSS when it was out of production but I can’t think of too many other colors in recent years. My SM makes a few SOs each season it’s usually a different stitch color but not a different lining or she orders Chevre. 

I hope the poster with the Togo SO bag gets it authenticated and all is well!


----------



## cavalla

okiern1981 said:


> I’ve been “told”, that sometimes if what is wanted isn’t available off the rack (regular stock) a SO can be placed for the desired specs.  So, a noir Togo can be SO’d if it wasn’t available in the store for the client.
> Please correct me if I’ve been told incorrectly.





QuelleFromage said:


> You are not incorrect. It's not common but I have seen all black Birkin SOs in a production leather like Swift (I even think a member here has one). I have never seen similar in Togo but I don't see why a boutique would refuse such a request.
> It is likely one of the world's greatest luxury problems, but if you have fairly neutral tastes and are offered multiple SOs, you might want something very simple. This seems too simple, but not impossible.





MSO13 said:


> I have one of these “regular” SO bags, my Swift B30 was a SO that I didn’t know as a SO. I asked for it specifically, it wasn’t in production so my SM and SA kindly ordered it for me. It has a horseshoe because Swift wasn’t being made in B30 at the time. I chose it because I like smooth leathers and didn’t want to hold my breath for a Box B30. I think there have been a few Anemone bags that came with HSS when it was out of production but I can’t think of too many other colors in recent years. My SM makes a few SOs each season it’s usually a different stitch color but not a different lining or she orders Chevre.
> 
> I hope the poster with the Togo SO bag gets it authenticated and all is well!



If I understand you correctly, so it's possible to have SO'd bags in both in production and not in production leather / color ordered by store. What is confusing to me is that that HSS bag I got was clearly not ordered for me because I got it on a trip. I've always wanted a KP at some point but it wasn't that high up on my list so I've never brought it up with my store and I figured that it wouldn't harm to ask during that trip. I didn't notice the HSS till a few days later. 

Do you know if a SO is placed by the store, are the color options definitely only limited to what's on the SO list? Our store recently offered to place a SO for me, not by me because it's strict in our country that we cannot place a new one if there's any outstanding one. But I don't see that color on the list. Is it possible? They seem quite certain but I really don't want to keep my hopes up only to be let down.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

cavalla said:


> If I understand you correctly, so it's possible to have SO'd bags in both in production and not in production leather / color ordered by store. What is confusing to me is that that HSS bag I got was clearly not ordered for me because I got it on a trip. I've always wanted a KP at some point but it wasn't that high up on my list so I've never brought it up with my store and I figured that it wouldn't harm to ask during that trip. I didn't notice the HSS till a few days later.
> 
> Do you know if a SO is placed by the store, are the color options definitely only limited to what's on the SO list? Our store recently offered to place a SO for me, not by me because it's strict in our country that we cannot place a new one if there's any outstanding one. But I don't see that color on the list. Is it possible? They seem quite certain but I really don't want to keep my hopes up only to be let down.


There are seriously no rules, but stores also get confused. With my Togo sellier SO they INSISTED the interior would be Togo, even emailing me when it came in that my bag was Togo inside and out. It was chèvre.


----------



## tonkamama

honhon said:


> i can't believe it but i forgot if *K32 chèvre could be ordered*? was it only up to 28? thanks


Only up to B30 and K28 offering at current SO seasons...


----------



## Hermes.L

Hi, 
I have placed my first SO April 2018 , K28 Togo, Cuivre & rouge vermillion. 
I would like to place another SO in October or November, is it ok to have 2 SOs in one year .? Does offering an SO for a customer requires the store manager approval ?


----------



## allure244

Hermes.L said:


> Hi,
> I have placed my first SO April 2018 , K28 Togo, Cuivre & rouge vermillion.
> I would like to place another SO in October or November, is it ok to have 2 SOs in one year .? Does offering an SO for a customer requires the store manager approval ?



It really depends on each store. I’ve heard some say their store only allows 1 outstanding SO at a time. Other people have placed 2 SOs in a year and may have even more outstanding SOs!


----------



## cavalla

QuelleFromage said:


> There are seriously no rules, but stores also get confused. With my Togo sellier SO they INSISTED the interior would be Togo, even emailing me when it came in that my bag was Togo inside and out. It was chèvre.




Thanks for sharing your experience. Alas. I guess I’d better forget about it. Not easy but I’ll try!! If it does come it will be a wonderful surprise and only more appreciation for my SA and store than disappointment otherwise.


----------



## Lady_S

Anyone still waiting for their b30 epsom / togo SO placed in aug 2017?  Still waiting for that email / phonecall.....


----------



## jeninvan

I've placed a SO for a Craie Kelly 32 with Tyrine interior in Togo this past March.  It was my very first time doing a SO.  I originally wanted to SO a birkin but I know that a kelly is hard to come by so i had changed my mind.  After reading through this thread it seems that it takes a lot longer for a SO kelly to come in (if it ever comes in) than a SO Birkin.  Now i'm second guessing myself if I should have just gone ahead with a Birkin instead


----------



## CocoMe

CocoMe said:


> Thank you for your response. I will get the bag authenticated.
> 
> h


Just to update, my regular Kelly 28 Togo Noir GHW with HSS is indeed an H authentic bag as confirmed by Bababebi. 
Thank you so much to those that have helped clarify.


----------



## allure244

jeninvan said:


> I've placed a SO for a Craie Kelly 32 with Tyrine interior in Togo this past March.  It was my very first time doing a SO.  I originally wanted to SO a birkin but I know that a kelly is hard to come by so i had changed my mind.  After reading through this thread it seems that it takes a lot longer for a SO kelly to come in (if it ever comes in) than a SO Birkin.  Now i'm second guessing myself if I should have just gone ahead with a Birkin instead



I can relate. My first SO was for a Kelly but it’s been more than a year and from other people’s experiences, I wouldn’t be surprised if the wait is at least 2 years total (I picked chevre sellier). The wait is definitely testing my patience. Haha. 

Knowing the potential for a long wait for Kellys, for my second SO, I decided to go for a birkin even though I would have loved another Kelly. For birkin SO I chose rose pourpre chevre last fall but I have since been offered both rp togo and magnolia clemence b30. I have also been offered other colors for birkins but it has been so much harder to get Kelly’s recently in my home store. My SA says there is just much more birkin inventory relative to Kelly’s and Kelly’s are very popular. Now I wish I had chosen another Kelly for my second SO and then would have accepted the RP togo b30 offer later. 

Hopefully u chose to SO a Kelly because you actually  like both Kellys and birkins but only chose Kelly because it would be harder to get. Even though the wait will probably be quite a while, as long as u do love Kelly bags and are happy with the specs u choose I think u will very happy when ur SO finally comes! Maybe you might even add a birkin to your collection while waiting for your special Kelly. [emoji4]


----------



## Dreaming Big

.


----------



## QuelleFromage

cavalla said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience. Alas. I guess I’d better forget about it. Not easy but I’ll try!! If it does come it will be a wonderful surprise and only more appreciation for my SA and store than disappointment otherwise.


No no, don't give up. I had ASKED for chevre and it was changed to Togo. You have a great chance at getting what you want.
I have heard 100 times that contrast stitching needs to be same as the second color in a bicolor - but my SO that just arrived has the different stitching I requested.
I have also seen plenty of "non season" colors in the SO trunk. 
I was told here that Togo sellier wasn't possible, but one arrived for me.
I never count on SOs, because they take so long and not only do they change, your tastes may change - but so far they have come in and been lovely. I always just take it as a gift from good fortune, don't count on it 100%, don't stress as it IS just a major luxury problem...but order what you really want no matter what anyone says. SMs and Paris sign off on all kinds of orders.
"You miss 100% of the SOs you don't take"


----------



## lulilu

^^^^my pending SO has stitching that is a different color from the exterior and interior leathers.  I was told I could have any color I wanted.


----------



## Txoceangirl

lulilu said:


> ^^^^my pending SO has stitching that is a different color from the exterior and interior leathers.  I was told I could have any color I wanted.


Ditto


----------



## Susie Tunes

lulilu said:


> ^^^^my pending SO has stitching that is a different color from the exterior and interior leathers.  I was told I could have any color I wanted.



My K SO is the same. And if it arrives with stitching that’s the colour of the exterior or (worse) the interior, I will be very disappointed. It’s the only thing I’m worried about with respect to this SO.


----------



## lulilu

Susie Tunes said:


> My K SO is the same. And if it arrives with stitching that’s the colour of the exterior or (worse) the interior, I will be very disappointed. It’s the only thing I’m worried about with respect to this SO.



My SA thinks we will hear if they want to change the color.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Dreaming Big

Just over 13 months. K25 black/bleu nuit togo BPHW.


----------



## mp4

Dreaming Big said:


> Just over 13 months. K25 black/bleu nuit togo BPHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093168



 Fabulous!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## tramcaro

Dreaming Big said:


> Just over 13 months. K25 black/bleu nuit togo BPHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093168



OMG, classy and versatile!  Congratulations!  You gave me hope that mine will arrive this winter!


----------



## Monique1004

Dreaming Big said:


> Just over 13 months. K25 black/bleu nuit togo BPHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093168



I love the BPHW on this. It looks so sleek!


----------



## Hermes.L

allure244 said:


> It really depends on each store. I’ve heard some say their store only allows 1 outstanding SO at a time. Other people have placed 2 SOs in a year and may have even more outstanding SOs!


Thanks, I will check with my SA  , I hope they allow me another SO


----------



## Hermes.L

From your experience, does the SA always offer the SO to the client ? 
I was offered to place my first SO , I was wondering if my SA will offer me another one?  I’m trying to keep my relationship with my SA active with different purchases in close periods of time, I don’t know how to bring this up to him,  my previous outstanding SO was with different SA who left the store, and I’m building a new relationship with this new A. Had anyone have a similar situation ? Shall I mention the subject of SO? Or shall I wait for him to bring it up.  He has so many clients , I’m afraid he won’t offer me a SO


----------



## csetcos

Lady_S said:


> Anyone still waiting for their b30 epsom / togo SO placed in aug 2017?  Still waiting for that email / phonecall.....



I’m still waiting on my Spring 2017 B35 Togo SO- you never know when they will show up! Don’t worry. As soon as you forget about it, it will arrive.


----------



## orangeaddict

csetcos said:


> I’m still waiting on my Spring 2017 B35 Togo SO- you never know when they will show up! Don’t worry. As soon as you forget about it, it will arrive.



Ive been waiting since 2016 [emoji31] b25 anemone chèvre and I thought the order was cancelled but apparently it’s still showing in the system. I have given up


----------



## csetcos

orangeaddict said:


> Ive been waiting since 2016 [emoji31] b25 anemone chèvre and I thought the order was cancelled but apparently it’s still showing in the system. I have given up



Ooohh- that means it’s almost here, if you have given up!! [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

csetcos said:


> Ooohh- that means it’s almost here, if you have given up!! [emoji23]


----------



## periogirl28

Susie Tunes said:


> My K SO is the same. And if it arrives with stitching that’s the colour of the exterior or (worse) the interior, I will be very disappointed. It’s the only thing I’m worried about with respect to this SO.





lulilu said:


> ^^^^my pending SO has stitching that is a different color from the exterior and interior leathers.  I was told I could have any color I wanted.





Txoceangirl said:


> Ditto



May I ask if yours are the version with only a contrast lining or the bi-colour outside? Thank you!


----------



## lulilu

periogirl28 said:


> May I ask if yours are the version with only a contrast lining or the bi-colour outside? Thank you!



Only contrast lining.


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> May I ask if yours are the version with only a contrast lining or the bi-colour outside? Thank you!


Contrast lining with stitch in a different color and Sellier


----------



## periogirl28

lulilu said:


> Only contrast lining.





Txoceangirl said:


> Contrast lining with stitch in a different color and Sellier



Thank you for your replies dears! I was wondering if it was possibly a bi-colour bag which determines the stitch without choice. I have also received my SO with (only) contrast lining and was allowed to choose any stitch colour I requested.


----------



## Prinipessa

i was told when placing a SO the two different leather colors must be the same type leather.  I tried to match togo and evercolor on the same bag and it was rejected.  Was anyone able to order two different leathers in their SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Susie Tunes

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you for your replies dears! I was wondering if it was possibly a bi-colour bag which determines the stitch without choice. I have also received my SO with (only) contrast lining and was allowed to choose any stitch colour I requested.



Mine is just contrast lining too with the stitch of my choice (I hope [emoji15])


----------



## Dreaming Big

N


----------



## bagidiotic

Prinipessa said:


> i was told when placing a SO the two different leather colors must be the same type leather.  I tried to match togo and evercolor on the same bag and it was rejected.  Was anyone able to order two different leathers in their SO?


Must be the same leather group 
All stated on the form
Rules applied strictly


----------



## orangeaddict

csetcos said:


> Ooohh- that means it’s almost here, if you have given up!! [emoji23]



I hope so! And I can’t put in another SO until my current SO has been fulfilled. I asked so many times [emoji17]


----------



## naths

orangeaddict said:


> Ive been waiting since 2016 [emoji31] b25 anemone chèvre and I thought the order was cancelled but apparently it’s still showing in the system. I have given up



So I guess I’m not the only one [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I have two SO from 2016 im waiting for a K32 Togo anemone and a K32 Taurillon Clemence Bamboo. What does they told you? Maybe is time to loose any hope [emoji24]?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

csetcos said:


> Ooohh- that means it’s almost here, if you have given up!! [emoji23]


Funny but (not funny haha) just true indeed. Agonizingly wonderful torture ... this is sounding weird. Hahahaah


----------



## cavalla

QuelleFromage said:


> No no, don't give up. I had ASKED for chevre and it was changed to Togo. You have a great chance at getting what you want.
> I have heard 100 times that contrast stitching needs to be same as the second color in a bicolor - but my SO that just arrived has the different stitching I requested.
> *I have also seen plenty of "non season" colors in the SO trunk. *
> I was told here that Togo sellier wasn't possible, but one arrived for me.
> I never count on SOs, because they take so long and not only do they change, your tastes may change - but so far they have come in and been lovely. I always just take it as a gift from good fortune, don't count on it 100%, don't stress as it IS just a major luxury problem...but order what you really want no matter what anyone says. SMs and Paris sign off on all kinds of orders.
> "You miss 100% of the SOs you don't take"



Hoping that will be the case for me!!! Now working on not seeing it as a missing but coming one in my collection. Like you said, take it as a gift from good fortune when / if it comes!!! I'm now mostly fine with the surprise along the ride with H, they usually work out well, but gosh, this one is hard! 

Thank you for sharing your experiences. Really appreciate it!


----------



## cavalla

periogirl28 said:


> May I ask if yours are the version with only a contrast lining or the bi-colour outside? Thank you!



My pending one is a bi-color outside with a totally different color stitching.


----------



## barashinda

Nui said:


> Dear TPFers
> I was just offered to place a SO but I just can’t make a final decision yet and would like to listen to your opinions. So far my choices are;
> 
> Kelly 28 Epsom Sellier ver. 2 (stitching & lining contrasting) with Permabass HW
> 1 color1 Gris mouette/ color2 Rose pourpre
> 2 color1 Gris mouette/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 3 color 1 Gold/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 4 color 1 Gold/ color2 Anemone
> 5 color 1 Etain/ color2 Anemone
> 
> Kelly 28 Epsom Sellier ver. 3 (stitching, gussets, handle, handle loops, side straps, hanging key holder, shoulder strap) with Permabass HW in;
> Color1 Gris Mouette/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 
> Kelly 28 Cherve Sellier ver. 2 with Permabass HW in;
> 1 color1 Etoupe/ color2 Vert Vertico
> 2 color1 Noir/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 
> Birkin 25 Epsom ver. 2 with Permabass HW in;
> 1 color1 Gris Asphalt/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 2 color1 Gris Mouette/ color2 Rose Azalee
> 3 color1 Etain/ color2 Anemone
> 
> Birkin 25 Cherve ver. 2 Permabass HW
> Color1 Etoupe/ color2 Vert Vertico
> 
> I know these are a lot of choices but I just can’t decide since I have to choose carefully because this might be my only SO. Please help me decide.
> 
> My small collection includes;
> B25 Noir Togo ghw
> K28 Gris a Epsom sellier phw
> K32 Gris m Togo phw
> C18 Gris m Epsom ghw
> C24 Noir Epsom rghw
> 
> I normally wear variety shade of colors from pastel to neutral like black, white, beige, navy, grey.
> 
> Thank you girls in advance.



I would do the troupe/vert, it seems like a nice neutral but complementary to your current collection.


----------



## jeninvan

allure244 said:


> I can relate. My first SO was for a Kelly but it’s been more than a year and from other people’s experiences, I wouldn’t be surprised if the wait is at least 2 years total (I picked chevre sellier). The wait is definitely testing my patience. Haha.
> 
> Knowing the potential for a long wait for Kellys, for my second SO, I decided to go for a birkin even though I would have loved another Kelly. For birkin SO I chose rose pourpre chevre last fall but I have since been offered both rp togo and magnolia clemence b30. I have also been offered other colors for birkins but it has been so much harder to get Kelly’s recently in my home store. My SA says there is just much more birkin inventory relative to Kelly’s and Kelly’s are very popular. Now I wish I had chosen another Kelly for my second SO and then would have accepted the RP togo b30 offer later.
> 
> Hopefully u chose to SO a Kelly because you actually  like both Kellys and birkins but only chose Kelly because it would be harder to get. Even though the wait will probably be quite a while, as long as u do love Kelly bags and are happy with the specs u choose I think u will very happy when ur SO finally comes! Maybe you might even add a birkin to your collection while waiting for your special Kelly. [emoji4]



Thank you for the info.  I love both Kelly’s and Birkin.  I use my Kelly’s more for work and my Bs for more casual outings.  I actually just bought my Birkin 25 then a week after my SA offered the SO which I was both so surprised and grateful for.  She did say when I place my order to forget about it and so when it comes in it’ll be a nice surprise.


----------



## allure244

jeninvan said:


> Thank you for the info.  I love both Kelly’s and Birkin.  I use my Kelly’s more for work and my Bs for more casual outings.  I actually just bought my Birkin 25 then a week after my SA offered the SO which I was both so surprised and grateful for.  She did say when I place my order to forget about it and so when it comes in it’ll be a nice surprise.



That’s the advice I was given too - to forget about the bags. But it’s been so hard to do. Haha. My SOs will probably come once I’ve given up on them.


----------



## ayc

About 5 1/2 months ... SO SURPRISED!
 B30 Chevre Myzore raisin outside with contrast stitching in rose poupre/ inside rose poupre/ gold hardware


----------



## 27leborse

ayc said:


> About 5 1/2 months ... SO SURPRISED!
> B30 Chevre Myzore raisin outside with contrast stitching in rose poupre/ inside rose poupre/ gold hardware


Sounds so beautiful I have had a Kelly 28 Raisin chèvre ghw on order for over a year now, so I would love to see photos!


----------



## allure244

ayc said:


> About 5 1/2 months ... SO SURPRISED!
> B30 Chevre Myzore raisin outside with contrast stitching in rose poupre/ inside rose poupre/ gold hardware



Oooooh sounds lovely. would love to see pics when u can.


----------



## ssv003

Got offered SO in Oct and just got the call last weekend--so 8 months. SA was off last weekend but going to pick it up this weekend. Cannot contain my excitement! Birkin 30 etain togo / bleu hydra, contrast stitching, palladium hardware.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Dreaming Big

ayc said:


> About 5 1/2 months ... SO SURPRISED!
> B30 Chevre Myzore raisin outside with contrast stitching in rose poupre/ inside rose poupre/ gold hardware



Congratulations!! Please please please post a picture or send me one privately. I have a raisin chevre kelly in order and I would like to see what your dye lot is like.


----------



## dessert1st

ayc said:


> About 5 1/2 months ... SO SURPRISED!
> B30 Chevre Myzore raisin outside with contrast stitching in rose poupre/ inside rose poupre/ gold hardware



Oh that sounds amazing! How exciting! Congrats on the bag and the short wait! Would love some pictures if you’re willing. You must be thrilled and over the moon!


----------



## dessert1st

ssv003 said:


> Got offered SO in Oct and just got the call last weekend--so 8 months. SA was off last weekend but going to pick it up this weekend. Cannot contain my excitement! Birkin 30 etain togo / bleu hydra, contrast stitching, palladium hardware.



Oh, that sounds amazing! Yay! Can’t wait for you to get it and hope you post pics!


----------



## koeeeee

periogirl28 said:


> Wow I am very surprised. My SO is waiting in FSH and has been ready since the end of Feb. I received the standard email which says the bag will be put on the floor only if they *do not hear from me within a month*. "Instructions from me" have never meant pick up or payment and I confirmed this again in my reply.



@periogirl28 do you know if SO count as quota bag at FSH? Mine just arrived and I’m wondering whether to go pick up before 30 June...


----------



## ayc

this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly


----------



## mimi 123

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly


This is beyond words! Love the combo!


----------



## dessert1st

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly



Just beautiful! Thank you for sharing a photo.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly


Wow what a stunner!


----------



## westcoastgal

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly


Fantastic.


----------



## ayc

Thank you everyone!!
sorry....don't know how to multi-quote


----------



## Txoceangirl

ssv003 said:


> Got offered SO in Oct and just got the call last weekend--so 8 months. SA was off last weekend but going to pick it up this weekend. Cannot contain my excitement! Birkin 30 etain togo / bleu hydra, contrast stitching, palladium hardware.


Sounds beautiful!  Congratulations


----------



## bagidiotic

koeeeee said:


> @periogirl28 do you know if SO count as quota bag at FSH? Mine just arrived and I’m wondering whether to go pick up before 30 June...


Yes it does unless you're a super big VIP which they can bend rules discreetly


----------



## BirkinLover77

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly


Wow! This is so stunning the combo of colors very beautiful!! Congratulations


----------



## periogirl28

koeeeee said:


> @periogirl28 do you know if SO count as quota bag at FSH? Mine just arrived and I’m wondering whether to go pick up before 30 June...


Not for me. But I am not a super big VIP. My SAs are just very good.


----------



## cavluv

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly


GORGEOUS!!!!! Please share more pics when you can. Raisin in chèvre looks delicious!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ssv003

dessert1st said:


> Oh, that sounds amazing! Yay! Can’t wait for you to get it and hope you post pics!





Txoceangirl said:


> Sounds beautiful!  Congratulations



Thank you both so much! i most certainly will return here and post pics!


----------



## ssv003

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly


absolutely amazing!! congrats!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly



Congrats ayc!  the rp contrast piping


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly



Congrats ayc!  the rp contrast piping


----------



## koeeeee

periogirl28 said:


> Not for me. But I am not a super big VIP. My SAs are just very good.


Thanks! Sigh what to do.


----------



## koeeeee

bagidiotic said:


> Yes it does unless you're a super big VIP which they can bend rules discreetly


Thanks! I’m not a super big VIP sigh


----------



## lulilu

koeeeee said:


> @periogirl28 do you know if SO count as quota bag at FSH? Mine just arrived and I’m wondering whether to go pick up before 30 June...





bagidiotic said:


> Yes it does unless you're a super big VIP which they can bend rules discreetly





periogirl28 said:


> Not for me. But I am not a super big VIP. My SAs are just very good.



Nor for me.  It really doesn't make sense for it to count -- what if you just bought a bag in January and shortly after got the word your SO is ready?  Do you have to wait until July to pick it up?


----------



## starduz

ChaneLisette said:


> I am still waiting on a chevre rose sakura/blue electric sellier K25 from November 2015.


Hi ChaneLisette,  I just wanted to let you know that I finally got the call that my SO is in store, ready for pick up.  I hope your bag comes soon. [emoji1]


----------



## ChaneLisette

starduz said:


> Hi ChaneLisette,  I just wanted to let you know that I finally got the call that my SO is in store, ready for pick up.  I hope your bag comes soon. [emoji1]


Congratulations! That is so exciting. Please share pics when you receive it. ❤️


----------



## koeeeee

lulilu said:


> Nor for me.  It really doesn't make sense for it to count -- what if you just bought a bag in January and shortly after got the word your SO is ready?  Do you have to wait until July to pick it up?



Thanks dear. I’m betting on it not counting otherwise I need to make a trip to Paris in the next two weeks! I don’t live there...


----------



## nekroxas

My Constance SO is here! 8 months. Etain with Orange interior and lining with Rose Gold Hardware. I’m in love [emoji7]


----------



## meridian

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 4100024
> 
> My Constance SO is here! 8 months. Etain with Orange interior and lining with Rose Gold Hardware. I’m in love [emoji7]



This is beyond gorgeous. I would have never thought of Orange lining and stitching. Great choice!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 4100024
> 
> My Constance SO is here! 8 months. Etain with Orange interior and lining with Rose Gold Hardware. I’m in love [emoji7]



Wow, this is awesome. I am not a fan of orange but I LOVE this!!


----------



## bagidiotic

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 4100024
> 
> My Constance SO is here! 8 months. Etain with Orange interior and lining with Rose Gold Hardware. I’m in love [emoji7]


Nice pairing with rghw


----------



## jasminflower

mylilsnowy said:


> My SO K25 gris mouette/blue electric bghw. It takes 2 yrs 14 days.


it's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Monique1004

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly



OMG! This is so pretty~ please show us more pics if don’t mind.


----------



## Monique1004

I was at my boutique past weekend talking to the SM. I had my SO Birkin in Chevre with me and she mentioned that there’s a shortage on Chevre skin so future Chevre order may take a lot longer like 2-3 yrs. Shocked! I was planning to do a Chevre Kelly next. I’m afraid it may take forever now with combo of Chevre+ Kelly. I wonder if it’s really true...


----------



## ssv003

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 4100024
> 
> My Constance SO is here! 8 months. Etain with Orange interior and lining with Rose Gold Hardware. I’m in love [emoji7]



OMG this is incredible!! congrats on a stunning SO!


----------



## foxie-pooh

Just received my first exotic SO and it took about 2 years! The typical SO time for regular skin seems to be around 6-10 months for me


----------



## azukitea

foxie-pooh said:


> Just received my first exotic SO and it took about 2 years! The typical SO time for regular skin seems to be around 6-10 months for me
> View attachment 4100965


love it it looks so special


----------



## Hat Trick

foxie-pooh said:


> Just received my first exotic SO and it took about 2 years! The typical SO time for regular skin seems to be around 6-10 months for me
> View attachment 4100965



Beautiful!  I would love to see a full photo and know the specs?


----------



## audreylita

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 4100024
> 
> My Constance SO is here! 8 months. Etain with Orange interior and lining with Rose Gold Hardware. I’m in love [emoji7]


Wow she is a beauty!


----------



## BirkinLover77

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 4100024
> 
> My Constance SO is here! 8 months. Etain with Orange interior and lining with Rose Gold Hardware. I’m in love [emoji7]


Very beautiful! Amazing pop of color, congratulations


----------



## GNIPPOHS

foxie-pooh said:


> Just received my first exotic SO and it took about 2 years! The typical SO time for regular skin seems to be around 6-10 months for me
> View attachment 4100965



 Can we have a full pic pls??


----------



## GNIPPOHS

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 4100024
> 
> My Constance SO is here! 8 months. Etain with Orange interior and lining with Rose Gold Hardware. I’m in love [emoji7]



Congrats, love the contrast stitching and interior you chose


----------



## cocomlle

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 4100024
> 
> My Constance SO is here! 8 months. Etain with Orange interior and lining with Rose Gold Hardware. I’m in love [emoji7]



OMG! I am in love with your bag too! Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!!!


----------



## starduz

ChaneLisette said:


> Congratulations! That is so exciting. Please share pics when you receive it. [emoji173]️


Hi,  thank you for allowing me to share.  I'm not a good photographer,  but I tried my best to potray the true colour of the bag as well as the grain of the leather. [emoji4]


----------



## foxie-pooh

Looks like there's an influx of kellys with matte gold! I think H always makes/releases things in batches.

Here's my K25 with matte ghw


----------



## BirkinLover77

foxie-pooh said:


> Looks like there's an influx of kellys with matte gold! I think H always makes/releases things in batches.
> 
> Here's my K25 with matte ghw
> View attachment 4101932


Wow! Stunning!! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

starduz said:


> Hi,  thank you for allowing me to share.  I'm not a good photographer,  but I tried my best to potray the true colour of the bag as well as the grain of the leather. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101817
> View attachment 4101818


Very beautiful! Love the color combo! Congratulations


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Looks amazing!!! Love the RGHW and the stitching!!! SOOOO unique!*


nekroxas said:


> View attachment 4100024
> 
> My Constance SO is here! 8 months. Etain with Orange interior and lining with Rose Gold Hardware. I’m in love [emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly


Looks fantastic!!!!!


----------



## allure244

starduz said:


> Hi,  thank you for allowing me to share.  I'm not a good photographer,  but I tried my best to potray the true colour of the bag as well as the grain of the leather. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101817
> View attachment 4101818



Wow I’m so in [emoji177][emoji7] with your bag. Worth the wait!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

starduz said:


> Hi,  thank you for allowing me to share.  I'm not a good photographer,  but I tried my best to potray the true colour of the bag as well as the grain of the leather. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101817
> View attachment 4101818


She's so soft and buttery!! Just love this combo!


----------



## ssv003

Just picked up this beauty earlier today. I'm in love! B30 Etain/bleu hydra


----------



## hannahsophia

ssv003 said:


> Just picked up this beauty earlier today. I'm in love! B30 Etain/bleu hydra
> 
> View attachment 4102272
> View attachment 4102273
> View attachment 4102274



Beautiful!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

ssv003 said:


> Just picked up this beauty earlier today. I'm in love! B30 Etain/bleu hydra
> 
> View attachment 4102272
> View attachment 4102273
> View attachment 4102274


This is fantastic!


----------



## mp4

foxie-pooh said:


> Looks like there's an influx of kellys with matte gold! I think H always makes/releases things in batches.
> 
> Here's my K25 with matte ghw
> View attachment 4101932



WOW!!!  This is flat out amazing!  Congrats Dear!


----------



## BirkinLover77

ssv003 said:


> Just picked up this beauty earlier today. I'm in love! B30 Etain/bleu hydra
> 
> View attachment 4102272
> View attachment 4102273
> View attachment 4102274


Beautiful!! Congratulations


----------



## foxie-pooh

thanks for all the likes and kind words!


----------



## Notorious Pink

foxie-pooh said:


> Looks like there's an influx of kellys with matte gold! I think H always makes/releases things in batches.
> 
> Here's my K25 with matte ghw
> View attachment 4101932



Everyone’s new bags are so gorgeous, but this one absolutely took my breath away. Please - what color is it?


----------



## foxie-pooh

BBC said:


> Everyone’s new bags are so gorgeous, but this one absolutely took my breath away. Please - what color is it?


 matte graphite nilo


----------



## tramcaro

foxie-pooh said:


> Looks like there's an influx of kellys with matte gold! I think H always makes/releases things in batches.
> 
> Here's my K25 with matte ghw
> View attachment 4101932



Wow, this would be my dream HG, classy and cool all in one package!  Congratulations!


----------



## Notorious Pink

foxie-pooh said:


> matte graphite nilo



Thank you. I have toyed with the idea of getting an exotic bag at some point...I’ve gotta say, if I was to actually go for it, this is EXACTLY what I would order. It is PERFECTION!


----------



## park56

ssv003 said:


> Just picked up this beauty earlier today. I'm in love! B30 Etain/bleu hydra
> 
> View attachment 4102272
> View attachment 4102273
> View attachment 4102274


That stitching is so fresh! Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ssv003

hannahsophia said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you so much!!


acrowcounted said:


> This is fantastic!


 many thanks


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful!! Congratulations


i am so thrilled, thank you!


park56 said:


> That stitching is so fresh! Congratulations!


thank you so much!!


----------



## periogirl28

ssv003 said:


> Just picked up this beauty earlier today. I'm in love! B30 Etain/bleu hydra
> 
> View attachment 4102272
> View attachment 4102273
> View attachment 4102274


This craftsperson has a very distinct saddle stitch.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

starduz said:


> Hi,  thank you for allowing me to share.  I'm not a good photographer,  but I tried my best to potray the true colour of the bag as well as the grain of the leather. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101817
> View attachment 4101818



So pretty!!



foxie-pooh said:


> Looks like there's an influx of kellys with matte gold! I think H always makes/releases things in batches.
> 
> Here's my K25 with matte ghw
> View attachment 4101932



This is stunning foxie-pooh. Graphite matte croc is soooo chic. LOVE this size too!



ssv003 said:


> Just picked up this beauty earlier today. I'm in love! B30 Etain/bleu hydra
> 
> View attachment 4102272
> View attachment 4102273
> View attachment 4102274



Congrats ssv003! The shawl is such a perfect match! I picked contrast stitching for my etain so kelly too, your choice of blue is so nice!


----------



## ChaneLisette

starduz said:


> Hi,  thank you for allowing me to share.  I'm not a good photographer,  but I tried my best to potray the true colour of the bag as well as the grain of the leather. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101817
> View attachment 4101818


So so pretty! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## nhoness

Dreaming Big said:


> Just over 13 months. K25 black/bleu nuit togo BPHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093168


Congrats on this beauty! Perfect neutral


----------



## nhoness

foxie-pooh said:


> Just received my first exotic SO and it took about 2 years! The typical SO time for regular skin seems to be around 6-10 months for me
> View attachment 4100965


WOWOW!!! That is truly something special. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## nhoness

starduz said:


> Hi,  thank you for allowing me to share.  I'm not a good photographer,  but I tried my best to potray the true colour of the bag as well as the grain of the leather. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101817
> View attachment 4101818


OH my goodness. Love this color combo! Congrats


----------



## ChaneLisette

starduz said:


> Hi ChaneLisette,  I just wanted to let you know that I finally got the call that my SO is in store, ready for pick up.  I hope your bag comes soon. [emoji1]


I just received the call today! That is amazing that they must have been working on the same color.


----------



## Lady_S

jealous!!! do show pics!!!


----------



## lala28

starduz said:


> Hi,  thank you for allowing me to share.  I'm not a good photographer,  but I tried my best to potray the true colour of the bag as well as the grain of the leather. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4101817
> View attachment 4101818



Stunning! Especially with the gold hardware! Congratulations!


----------



## lala28

Dreaming Big said:


> Just over 13 months. K25 black/bleu nuit togo BPHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4093168



Ooh, such a midnight beauty! The brushed palladium hardware gives it a modern vibe, too.  Congratulations!


----------



## lala28

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly



So exciting!! Congratulations on your special raisin beauty!


----------



## lala28

nekroxas said:


> View attachment 4100024
> 
> My Constance SO is here! 8 months. Etain with Orange interior and lining with Rose Gold Hardware. I’m in love [emoji7]



Love the orange peeking out! And the rose gold, swoon!


----------



## starduz

ChaneLisette said:


> I just received the call today! That is amazing that they must have been working on the same color.


Oh,  I'm so happy for you.  Please do a reveal soon.  Can't wait to see your bag.  
Yes,  I bet they were working on the same colour. 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## orangeaddict

naths said:


> So I guess I’m not the only one [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I have two SO from 2016 im waiting for a K32 Togo anemone and a K32 Taurillon Clemence Bamboo. What does they told you? Maybe is time to loose any hope [emoji24]?


They said it wasn't cancelled and they still say it is showing in the system. What about yours?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

orangeaddict said:


> They said it wasn't cancelled and they still say it is showing in the system. What about yours?


2- 2.5 years is not that unusual for a special order. It's easy to get skewed when others get a bag in six months, but bags are allocated in very different ways as not all craftspeople can do all things: sellier Ks are not made by all,  not everyone can work with the stiffer, smoother leathers, and visible contrast stitching requires a senior artisan with an excellent stitch - just as examples.

I have not yet had an SO show up in less than 2 years. But they have all been worth it.


----------



## periogirl28

orangeaddict said:


> They said it wasn't cancelled and they still say it is showing in the system. What about yours?


My SOs tend to show up in 6 months but this can vary up to a year and a half so far. Anyway I am so happy that FSH has just updated me with info on my pending SO and the one which is ready will wait until it is convenient for me to pick up. It would be more than 6 months in the dungeon. This might not be normal either. Never lose hope.


----------



## Sparkledolll

When I placed my SO (2 Tone K25) I didn’t know if I wanted tonal or contrast stitching so my SA suggested we leave it blank and let the craftsman decide. I’m just curious if anyone else has done the same and what’s the result of your bag? [emoji51]


----------



## pandoraliz

Just wondering for those waiting for SOs (after order is taken), do you ever ask your SA when is it arriving? Or do the SAs give any signs that it’s arriving? [emoji4]


----------



## aynrand

I ask of the chances it might be received in the same year ordered but I really have no expectation it will ever come and consider it an exciting surprise if it does.


----------



## Lady_S

pandoraliz said:


> Just wondering for those waiting for SOs (after order is taken), do you ever ask your SA when is it arriving? Or do the SAs give any signs that it’s arriving? [emoji4]



I only brought it up when it was hitting near a 12 month mark - my experience is that they will check the system to see what is the status of the order but they won’t be able to give you a time estimate unfortunately.....


----------



## periogirl28

pandoraliz said:


> Just wondering for those waiting for SOs (after order is taken), do you ever ask your SA when is it arriving? Or do the SAs give any signs that it’s arriving? [emoji4]


Sometime I get update emails from the FSH leather department and they give me the status but not estimated date of arrival. This is considered very unusual. And my SOs are placed directly at the store.


----------



## pandoraliz

Thanks all! I heard nothing and am going to reach 1 year... so am wondering should I ask. [emoji4]


----------



## DDCHA

pandoraliz said:


> Thanks all! I heard nothing and am going to reach 1 year... so am wondering should I ask. [emoji4]



Definitely. I asked after only 5 months. But my SA is very friendly and unstuffy and I’m not afraid to break any unspoken H rules. So I guess I went in yesterday to pick up a k28 blue nuit togo GHW and was surprised with my SO too! My SA surprised me and said he just got it on Thursday!


----------



## DDCHA

DDCHA said:


> Definitely. I asked after only 5 months. But my SA is very friendly and unstuffy and I’m not afraid to break any unspoken H rules. So I guess I went in yesterday to pick up a k28 blue nuit togo GHW and was surprised with my SO too! My SA surprised me and said he just got it on Thursday!



Oh, i ordered end of November and got it yesterday, so it only took 7 mos! B30 Black chèvre with blue electrique lining and permabrass hw. Love.


----------



## allanrvj

DDCHA said:


> Oh, i ordered end of November and got it yesterday, so it only took 7 mos! B30 Black chèvre with blue electrique lining and permabrass hw. Love.


picture please!


----------



## DDCHA

I will definitely do a reveal once my hubby picks it up.  In the meantime, nobody thinks noir chèvre is too shiny?  Hubby likes it and says it looks a bit rock and roll.


----------



## allanrvj

DDCHA said:


> I will definitely do a reveal once my hubby picks it up.  In the meantime, nobody thinks noir chèvre is too shiny?  Hubby likes it and says it looks a bit rock and roll.


this is a black chevre from the show this afternoon





and I don't think it's too shiny


----------



## DDCHA

I got to see my SO yesterday when I went to pick up another offer!! MY SA totally surprised me! I ordered it last November so it only took 7 dos!  It is a B30 noir chèvre with blue electrique lining and permabrass.  I love it and will upload pics once i receive it next week.  In the meantime, I was wondering what your experience with noir chèvre is?  It seemed a bit shiny and wondering  if that will fade at all??


----------



## DDCHA

OMG.  Thank you for sending this.  Feel like a burden's been lifted!  do you think this is b30 size? Will do a reveal in a  few days!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

DDCHA said:


> I will definitely do a reveal once my hubby picks it up.  In the meantime, nobody thinks noir chèvre is too shiny?  Hubby likes it and says it looks a bit rock and roll.



I love the sheen of chevre. Not too shiny to me. Looks gorgeous in noir although I have yet to see it on a birkin or Kelly in real life. I did however SO a Kelly Bag in noir chevre. Can’t wait to see pics of your new bag.


----------



## DDCHA

carlinha said:


> wow congrats!!!!!!!!!!  sooooo classic and gorgeous!!


I loved your post!  I just saw my SO yesterday, B30 noir chèvre with blue electrique lining and permabrass hw.  I will receive it next week but in the meantime, it looks super shiny.  Did you find that as well and does it fade a bit?  Other leathers I own are clemency, togo, swift, and sombrero so maybe I'm just not used to the sheen?  How do you feel after carrying it now for a few months??? love your storytelling and reveal!


----------



## DDCHA

qtpik8 said:


> Hello friends. I'm very excited to report that my baby, my love, my Birkin 30 in Chevre Noir with Rose Extreme interior and Brushed Palladium hardware has arrived. I ordered her on October 31, 2017, and a mere 5 months, 5 days later, I received the call. An unusually short gestation period for the Special Order, I know.  She is so sweet and tiny and I lover her to bits.
> Okay, it all starts in October, just after my birthday. My friend was visiting from London and I told her she could borrow my Birkin 35 if could go to Hermes. When I offered, she said, "That's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me."
> We looked around and I picked up a be hapi in Rose Poupre and rose extreme, and I casually mentioned that if I could have any Birkin, it would be black with rose extreme on the inside. The SA (who I had worked with for about 3 months) said, "Do you want to make one?" And I was like, "WHAT?" My French is terrible, her English about the same, and I had no idea what was happening. And then I started sweating. And quiet screaming in my head. She said, "We can make it, if you like."
> And I started gigglescreaming.  My friend was like, "What's the big deal?" And I took my Birkin back. If she DIDN'T KNOW WHAT A SPECIAL ORDER WAS SHE DIDN'T DESERVE TO BORROW MY BAG.
> 
> (I'm kidding, I was never going to carry that bag in addition to my Kelly. It's super heavy.)
> 
> Me when the Special order box came out:
> View attachment 4035558
> 
> Now, I have read through this entire thread and know how long it usually takes to get one of these things in, and I thought, that this would make a wonderful birthday gift, given that it was just after my birthday when I ordered, and it would come in around my birthday next year. So I placed the order.
> 
> Then, I get a call on April 4. The call. Of course, they leave a message in French, so I was like, , maybe my water is getting shut off, I have no idea. I took the voicemail to my French lesson and we listened to it three times and I started screamsweating again. It was here!!!
> I was out of town for a few days, but went in today to pick her up.
> My outfit for the delivery:
> View attachment 4035567
> 
> Wore my banana shoes cause I'm fancy.
> View attachment 4035566
> 
> I DID IT:
> View attachment 4035568
> 
> Got her home safely:
> View attachment 4035569
> 
> Appropriate birthmarks:
> View attachment 4035570
> 
> Lovely pink interior:
> View attachment 4035571
> 
> So happy!
> View attachment 4035572
> 
> New family photo:
> View attachment 4035573
> 
> AAAAHHHHHHHHH!!!


I loved your post! I just saw my SO yesterday, B30 noir chèvre with blue electrique lining and permabrass hw. I will receive it next week but in the meantime, it looks super shiny. Did you find that as well and does it fade a bit? Other leathers I own are clemency, togo, swift, and sombrero so maybe I'm just not used to the sheen? How do you feel after carrying it now for a few months??? love your storytelling and reveal!


----------



## allanrvj

DDCHA said:


> OMG.  Thank you for sending this.  Feel like a burden's been lifted!  do you think this is b30 size? Will do a reveal in a  few days!!


it looks more like a 35 but I'm not sure


----------



## DDCHA

Thanks! I always get coldfeet and tend to overthink things...especially with SOs because it's not like you're picking up a new pair of cute trendy sneakers you can give to your daughter if you get sick of them!  These are a lot of money and want to make sure everything is perfect.


----------



## Anchanel79

allanrvj said:


> this is a black chevre from the show this afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I don't think it's too shiny


This noir chevre is too die for. I'm so glad I did my SO B25 in noir  chevre but it was 15 months ago and no news.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## QuelleFromage

DDCHA said:


> I will definitely do a reveal once my hubby picks it up.  In the meantime, nobody thinks noir chèvre is too shiny?  Hubby likes it and says it looks a bit rock and roll.


Noir chevre has a nice sheen but isn't shiny. I recently got my last noir chevre SO (Kelly 28) and it's perfect (and I don't like shine). The bag you posted after is a 35. 
My Kelly is somewhat similar to your B, noir chevre with Bleu Saphir lining and Cobalt contrast stitch, brushed palladium. Mine IS a little rock'n'roll which is good as so am I  Your bag sounds gorgeous.


----------



## DDCHA

QuelleFromage said:


> Noir chevre has a nice sheen but isn't shiny. I recently got my last noir chevre SO (Kelly 28) and it's perfect (and I don't like shine). The bag you posted after is a 35.
> My Kelly is somewhat similar to your B, noir chevre with Bleu Saphir lining and Cobalt contrast stitch, brushed palladium. Mine IS a little rock'n'roll which is good as so am I  Your bag sounds gorgeous.



Ooooooo...YOURS sounds gorge!! Love that it’s a Kelly with a little rock and roll vibe since Kellys in general are more pristine. [emoji6] want to see pics!!  Will do a reveal soon!


----------



## Susie Tunes

DDCHA said:


> I will definitely do a reveal once my hubby picks it up.  In the meantime, nobody thinks noir chèvre is too shiny?  Hubby likes it and says it looks a bit rock and roll.



Noir chèvre - you lucky thing [emoji7]


----------



## cavalla

foxie-pooh said:


> Looks like there's an influx of kellys with matte gold! I think H always makes/releases things in batches.
> 
> Here's my K25 with matte ghw
> View attachment 4101932



Could you share what color this is? This is perfection!


----------



## westcoastgal

Mine took about 8 months, and I just received it.
B30 Togo, Gris asphalt and bleu nuit, BGHW. I am really excited to share with you all!


----------



## Keekeee

westcoastgal said:


> Mine took about 8 months, and I just received it.
> B30 Togo, Gris asphalt and bleu nuit, BGHW. I am really excited to share with you all!



Very nice neutral combo...!!! Love BGHW! Congrats my dear...


----------



## lovethe1urwith

westcoastgal said:


> Mine took about 8 months, and I just received it.
> B30 Togo, Gris asphalt and bleu nuit, BGHW. I am really excited to share with you all!


Stunning.  Simply Gorgeous.


----------



## Lady_S

Veryyyyy niceee!!!


----------



## meazar

ayc said:


> View attachment 4098665
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is a my first pic upload...hope I'm doing I correctly



This is GORGEOUS!!! Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

westcoastgal said:


> Mine took about 8 months, and I just received it.
> B30 Togo, Gris asphalt and bleu nuit, BGHW. I am really excited to share with you all!


Gorgeous!  Congrats


----------



## westcoastgal

Keekeee said:


> Very nice neutral combo...!!! Love BGHW! Congrats my dear...





lovethe1urwith said:


> Stunning.  Simply Gorgeous.





Txoceangirl said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats



Thank you very much Keekeee, lovethe1urwith, and Txoceangirl!


----------



## cavalla

westcoastgal said:


> Mine took about 8 months, and I just received it.
> B30 Togo, Gris asphalt and bleu nuit, BGHW. I am really excited to share with you all!



Such an elegant combo. Congrats and thank you for the eye candy!


----------



## westcoastgal

cavalla said:


> Such an elegant combo. Congrats and thank you for the eye candy!


Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

westcoastgal said:


> Mine took about 8 months, and I just received it.
> B30 Togo, Gris asphalt and bleu nuit, BGHW. I am really excited to share with you all!


Woohooooo
Gorgeous neutral combo
Congrats  wcg


----------



## BirkinLover77

westcoastgal said:


> Mine took about 8 months, and I just received it.
> B30 Togo, Gris asphalt and bleu nuit, BGHW. I am really excited to share with you all!


Wow! Beautiful combo and love the pairing of colors!! Congratulations


----------



## Sclim1

westcoastgal said:


> Mine took about 8 months, and I just received it.
> B30 Togo, Gris asphalt and bleu nuit, BGHW. I am really excited to share with you all!



It’s a gorgeous neutral combo... turned out really well! Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

westcoastgal said:


> Mine took about 8 months, and I just received it.
> B30 Togo, Gris asphalt and bleu nuit, BGHW. I am really excited to share with you all!



Gorgeous. Love this!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

bagidiotic said:


> Woohooooo
> Gorgeous neutral combo
> Congrats  wcg





BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Beautiful combo and love the pairing of colors!! Congratulations





Sclim1 said:


> It’s a gorgeous neutral combo... turned out really well! Congrats!





BBC said:


> Gorgeous. Love this!!!



Thank you bagidiot, BirkinLover77, Sclim1, and BBC!


----------



## Poco

Mine took a little more than 7 months.
B30 Chevre, Gris perle and Etoupe❤️


----------



## westcoastgal

Poco said:


> Mine took a little more than 7 months.
> B30 Chevre, Gris perle and Etoupe❤️


Great neutral!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Poco said:


> Mine took a little more than 7 months.
> B30 Chevre, Gris perle and Etoupe❤️


Wow! Beautiful combo and love the neutral colors❤️


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Poco said:


> Mine took a little more than 7 months.
> B30 Chevre, Gris perle and Etoupe❤️


Stunning combination!


----------



## DDCHA

Here she is!  My first SO! B30 noir chevre with bleu electrique interior and permabrass!  These pics are so bad.  Sorry!


----------



## allanrvj

DDCHA said:


> Here she is!  My first SO! B30 noir chevre with bleu electrique interior and permabrass!  These pics are so bad.  Sorry!
> View attachment 4123624
> View attachment 4123629


beautiful! It's really the time for black and blue combos these days


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## DDCHA

Like I promised! Photos don't do justice.  love her.


----------



## westcoastgal

DDCHA said:


> Here she is!  My first SO! B30 noir chevre with bleu electrique interior and permabrass!  These pics are so bad.  Sorry!
> View attachment 4123624
> View attachment 4123629


Fantastic bag! And the pictures are great. Thank you for sharing. Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DDCHA said:


> Like I promised! Photos don't do justice.  love her.
> View attachment 4123638
> View attachment 4123638
> View attachment 4123639
> View attachment 4123640
> View attachment 4123641
> View attachment 4123642


Congrats!!! *Your SO is PERFECT in my eyes!*
This is a dream combo for me.... hoping I get the opportunity next round.


----------



## DDCHA

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats!!! *Your SO is PERFECT in my eyes!*
> This is a dream combo for me.... hoping I get the opportunity next round.


Awww...thank you.  We think alike.  I want a B30 bleu electrique as well one day!  I'm on ban island for awhile.  I got both quota bags within a week of each other bc I went in on june 30th!


----------



## DDCHA

westcoastgal said:


> Fantastic bag! And the pictures are great. Thank you for sharing. Congrats!


Thank you so much my dear!!


----------



## csetcos

DDCHA said:


> Here she is!  My first SO! B30 noir chevre with bleu electrique interior and permabrass!  These pics are so bad.  Sorry!
> View attachment 4123624
> View attachment 4123629



Very cool. Love the pop of BE!! Congrats! [emoji170]


----------



## TeeCee77

I am stunned - my SA offered me an opportunity to place a SO this fall [emoji847] commence happy dance.  After the initial excitement wore off, I realized I have pretty much no clue what I want to do.  The only thing I have decided so far is that I want the leather to be ostrich! I love the look of ostrich and really want my SO (which will likely be my only SO and possibly last B/K bag) to be special. SO... now I need your help! Would love input on what you all think I should get! My current collection consists of B35 Barenia Faubourg, B35 Malchite togo, and B30 Etoupe togo.  I had a K32 in origan, but let her go as I found she was too similar to my Etoupe B30 and I preferred to use the funds for a more diverse color collection. That said, I have nothing against Kelly’s and would consider one.  For reference I’m 5’6” and B30 and B35 work for me. 
My first thought was a B30 in a gray ostrich with green or purple interior and stitching.  My second thought was a K28 Sellier as I don’t particularly like Epsom leather but adore the look of a Kelly sellier.  My favorite colors are gray, green, and purple.  I wear mostly neutrals.
Would love to hear what you guys think!!


----------



## westcoastgal

TeeCee77 said:


> I am stunned - my SA offered me an opportunity to place a SO this fall [emoji847] commence happy dance.  After the initial excitement wore off, I realized I have pretty much no clue what I want to do.  The only thing I have decided so far is that I want the leather to be ostrich! I love the look of ostrich and really want my SO (which will likely be my only SO and possibly last B/K bag) to be special. SO... now I need your help! Would love input on what you all think I should get! My current collection consists of B35 Barenia Faubourg, B35 Malchite togo, and B30 Etoupe togo.  I had a K32 in origan, but let her go as I found she was too similar to my Etoupe B30 and I preferred to use the funds for a more diverse color collection. That said, I have nothing against Kelly’s and would consider one.  For reference I’m 5’6” and B30 and B35 work for me.
> My first thought was a B30 in a gray ostrich with green or purple interior and stitching.  My second thought was a K28 Sellier as I don’t particularly like Epsom leather but adore the look of a Kelly sellier.  My favorite colors are gray, green, and purple.  I wear mostly neutrals.
> Would love to hear what you guys think!!



Congratulations! B30 and K28 both sound good. Grey with beautiful green or purple interior sounds very nice - I think which interior color will be more obvious to you once you look at swatches together and see which colors are offered. Maybe the main issue is how visible you want the interior color to be. With a Kelly the interior will be less visible, and with a Birkin more so. Which hardware color? Brushed platinum with grey? Some of this will come to you over time, so enjoy the planning!


----------



## lulilu

TeeCee77 said:


> I am stunned - my SA offered me an opportunity to place a SO this fall [emoji847] commence happy dance.  After the initial excitement wore off, I realized I have pretty much no clue what I want to do.  The only thing I have decided so far is that I want the leather to be ostrich! I love the look of ostrich and really want my SO (which will likely be my only SO and possibly last B/K bag) to be special. SO... now I need your help! Would love input on what you all think I should get! My current collection consists of B35 Barenia Faubourg, B35 Malchite togo, and B30 Etoupe togo.  I had a K32 in origan, but let her go as I found she was too similar to my Etoupe B30 and I preferred to use the funds for a more diverse color collection. That said, I have nothing against Kelly’s and would consider one.  For reference I’m 5’6” and B30 and B35 work for me.
> My first thought was a B30 in a gray ostrich with green or purple interior and stitching.  My second thought was a K28 Sellier as I don’t particularly like Epsom leather but adore the look of a Kelly sellier.  My favorite colors are gray, green, and purple.  I wear mostly neutrals.
> Would love to hear what you guys think!!



I think a less than dark grey will run the risk of darkening handles unless you plan to wear it with a twilly (not everyone's favorite look).  I would suggest a purple exterior.  I have seen one in violine and don't know what color will be offered this fall, but it is a darker color and looks gorgeous in ostrich.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

TeeCee77 said:


> I am stunned - my SA offered me an opportunity to place a SO this fall [emoji847] commence happy dance.  After the initial excitement wore off, I realized I have pretty much no clue what I want to do.  The only thing I have decided so far is that I want the leather to be ostrich! I love the look of ostrich and really want my SO (which will likely be my only SO and possibly last B/K bag) to be special. SO... now I need your help! Would love input on what you all think I should get! My current collection consists of B35 Barenia Faubourg, B35 Malchite togo, and B30 Etoupe togo.  I had a K32 in origan, but let her go as I found she was too similar to my Etoupe B30 and I preferred to use the funds for a more diverse color collection. That said, I have nothing against Kelly’s and would consider one.  For reference I’m 5’6” and B30 and B35 work for me.
> My first thought was a B30 in a gray ostrich with green or purple interior and stitching.  My second thought was a K28 Sellier as I don’t particularly like Epsom leather but adore the look of a Kelly sellier.  My favorite colors are gray, green, and purple.  I wear mostly neutrals.
> Would love to hear what you guys think!!





TeeCee77 said:


> I am stunned - my SA offered me an opportunity to place a SO this fall [emoji847] commence happy dance.  After the initial excitement wore off, I realized I have pretty much no clue what I want to do.  The only thing I have decided so far is that I want the leather to be ostrich! I love the look of ostrich and really want my SO (which will likely be my only SO and possibly last B/K bag) to be special. SO... now I need your help! Would love input on what you all think I should get! My current collection consists of B35 Barenia Faubourg, B35 Malchite togo, and B30 Etoupe togo.  I had a K32 in origan, but let her go as I found she was too similar to my Etoupe B30 and I preferred to use the funds for a more diverse color collection. That said, I have nothing against Kelly’s and would consider one.  For reference I’m 5’6” and B30 and B35 work for me.
> My first thought was a B30 in a gray ostrich with green or purple interior and stitching.  My second thought was a K28 Sellier as I don’t particularly like Epsom leather but adore the look of a Kelly sellier.  My favorite colors are gray, green, and purple.  I wear mostly neutrals.
> Would love to hear what you guys think!!


Wow !! 
I think there should be a thread in the reference listings of photos (no chatter) of everyone’s SO’s - so it can serve as inspiration - when or if us mere mortals are ever invited to place an SO- I can’t seem to find anything like that ...perhaps listing : color/ hardware/ leather and year of production- it might be helpful ? 
What do you think - mods ?


----------



## bagidiotic

TeeCee77 said:


> I am stunned - my SA offered me an opportunity to place a SO this fall [emoji847] commence happy dance.  After the initial excitement wore off, I realized I have pretty much no clue what I want to do.  The only thing I have decided so far is that I want the leather to be ostrich! I love the look of ostrich and really want my SO (which will likely be my only SO and possibly last B/K bag) to be special. SO... now I need your help! Would love input on what you all think I should get! My current collection consists of B35 Barenia Faubourg, B35 Malchite togo, and B30 Etoupe togo.  I had a K32 in origan, but let her go as I found she was too similar to my Etoupe B30 and I preferred to use the funds for a more diverse color collection. That said, I have nothing against Kelly’s and would consider one.  For reference I’m 5’6” and B30 and B35 work for me.
> My first thought was a B30 in a gray ostrich with green or purple interior and stitching.  My second thought was a K28 Sellier as I don’t particularly like Epsom leather but adore the look of a Kelly sellier.  My favorite colors are gray, green, and purple.  I wear mostly neutrals.
> Would love to hear what you guys think!!


Gris  agate with violine
Which style you have to decide


----------



## TeeCee77

lulilu said:


> I think a less than dark grey will run the risk of darkening handles unless you plan to wear it with a twilly (not everyone's favorite look).  I would suggest a purple exterior.  I have seen one in violine and don't know what color will be offered this fall, but it is a darker color and looks gorgeous in ostrich.



I actually thought of this the other day when someone mentioned violine and I looked it up. Would a purple like violine have as much handle darkening?


----------



## oohshinythings

TeeCee77 said:


> I am stunned - my SA offered me an opportunity to place a SO this fall [emoji847] commence happy dance.  After the initial excitement wore off, I realized I have pretty much no clue what I want to do.  The only thing I have decided so far is that I want the leather to be ostrich! I love the look of ostrich and really want my SO (which will likely be my only SO and possibly last B/K bag) to be special. SO... now I need your help! Would love input on what you all think I should get! My current collection consists of B35 Barenia Faubourg, B35 Malchite togo, and B30 Etoupe togo.  I had a K32 in origan, but let her go as I found she was too similar to my Etoupe B30 and I preferred to use the funds for a more diverse color collection. That said, I have nothing against Kelly’s and would consider one.  For reference I’m 5’6” and B30 and B35 work for me.
> My first thought was a B30 in a gray ostrich with green or purple interior and stitching.  My second thought was a K28 Sellier as I don’t particularly like Epsom leather but adore the look of a Kelly sellier.  My favorite colors are gray, green, and purple.  I wear mostly neutrals.
> Would love to hear what you guys think!!



I also love red in ostrich, but if Violine is available, you should jump on that. For ostrich, the biggest B you can get is B30, and your contrast interior and piping colour (if you decide to do contrast piping too) must be from the ostrich colours list, NOT the larger interiors list, even though the interior is not ostrich. Also no retourné Kelly's in ostrich, though most people want ostrich Kelly's in sellier (I wanted retourné haha).


----------



## oohshinythings

TeeCee77 said:


> I actually thought of this the other day when someone mentioned violine and I looked it up. Would a purple like violine have as much handle darkening?


Everything darkens in ostrich unfortunately...from what I've seen violine is typically darker than Gris agate when brand new but both definitely darken. The only really "dark" colours currently in ostrich are Vert Titien and Blue de Malte.


----------



## Meta

TeeCee77 said:


> I am stunned - my SA offered me an opportunity to place a SO this fall [emoji847] commence happy dance.  After the initial excitement wore off, I realized I have pretty much no clue what I want to do.  The only thing I have decided so far is that I want the leather to be ostrich! I love the look of ostrich and really want my SO (which will likely be my only SO and possibly last B/K bag) to be special. SO... now I need your help! Would love input on what you all think I should get! My current collection consists of B35 Barenia Faubourg, B35 Malchite togo, and B30 Etoupe togo.  I had a K32 in origan, but let her go as I found she was too similar to my Etoupe B30 and I preferred to use the funds for a more diverse color collection. That said, I have nothing against Kelly’s and would consider one.  For reference I’m 5’6” and B30 and B35 work for me.
> My first thought was a B30 in a gray ostrich with green or purple interior and stitching.  My second thought was a K28 Sellier as I don’t particularly like Epsom leather but adore the look of a Kelly sellier.  My favorite colors are gray, green, and purple.  I wear mostly neutrals.
> Would love to hear what you guys think!!


Congrats on being offered your first SO! I don't mean to rain on your parade but was the offer specifically for an exotic SO? Not all stores offer exotics for SO. Please refer to earlier posts from this thread that I'm quoting below for reference.



KellyWelly said:


> Hi all, has anyone here ever been offered an exotic SO before and care to share your experience? Am assuming that you have to be a really loyal customer with huge spending to be offered one? Just wondering cos my HG bag is in ostrich of a specific colour so I have no idea if that will EVER happen





periogirl28 said:


> I guess either one huge spend or a regular long time loyal customer depending on your store. If the specific colour you want isn't on the SO list there is no point asking for it this round anyway.





periogirl28 said:


> *Some* stores specify only non-exotic SOs.



@WhyMrBabcock! Please refer to this reference thread for some SO combos.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TeeCee77

oohshinythings said:


> Everything darkens in ostrich unfortunately...from what I've seen violine is typically darker than Gris agate when brand new but both definitely darken. The only really "dark" colours currently in ostrich are Vert Titien and Blue de Malte.



Thanks everyone, this is all very helpful! I think I’m going to go B30 for sure since I want to see the interior more! I can’t wait to go play with swatches!


----------



## BirkinLover77

DDCHA said:


> Like I promised! Photos don't do justice.  love her.
> View attachment 4123638
> View attachment 4123638
> View attachment 4123639
> View attachment 4123640
> View attachment 4123641
> View attachment 4123642


Very beautiful! Congratulations on your SO


----------



## Txoceangirl

TeeCee77 said:


> I am stunned - my SA offered me an opportunity to place a SO this fall [emoji847] commence happy dance.  After the initial excitement wore off, I realized I have pretty much no clue what I want to do.  The only thing I have decided so far is that I want the leather to be ostrich! I love the look of ostrich and really want my SO (which will likely be my only SO and possibly last B/K bag) to be special. SO... now I need your help! Would love input on what you all think I should get! My current collection consists of B35 Barenia Faubourg, B35 Malchite togo, and B30 Etoupe togo.  I had a K32 in origan, but let her go as I found she was too similar to my Etoupe B30 and I preferred to use the funds for a more diverse color collection. That said, I have nothing against Kelly’s and would consider one.  For reference I’m 5’6” and B30 and B35 work for me.
> My first thought was a B30 in a gray ostrich with green or purple interior and stitching.  My second thought was a K28 Sellier as I don’t particularly like Epsom leather but adore the look of a Kelly sellier.  My favorite colors are gray, green, and purple.  I wear mostly neutrals.
> Would love to hear what you guys think!!


An SO is so much fun to plan. Enjoy the process. 

At FSH last week, I turned down a Violine mini Kelly. Let me tell you that Violine is GORGEOUS!!!  As a pink and purple lover, it’s a beauty. 

Heads up - You will need to select from a preset list of colors and leathers. Some stores don’t get exotic options for SOs. Check with your SA.


----------



## hopiko

DDCHA said:


> Here she is!  My first SO! B30 noir chevre with bleu electrique interior and permabrass!  These pics are so bad.  Sorry!
> View attachment 4123624
> View attachment 4123629


She is beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## TeeCee77

Txoceangirl said:


> An SO is so much fun to plan. Enjoy the process.
> 
> At FSH last week, I turned down a Violine mini Kelly. Let me tell you that Violine is GORGEOUS!!!  As a pink and purple lover, it’s a beauty.
> 
> Heads up - You will need to select from a preset list of colors and leathers. Some stores don’t get exotic options for SOs. Check with your SA.



Thanks for the information and glad you loved violine! I mentioned to me SA I was thinking ostrich and he thought it was a great idea. I guess we will see when it comes time to choose.  Point well taken though, I will have a backup idea for regular leather as well just in case.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

weN84 said:


> Congrats on being offered your first SO! I don't mean to rain on your parade but was the offer specifically for an exotic SO? Not all stores offer exotics for SO. Please refer to earlier posts from this thread that I'm quoting below for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @WhyMrBabcock! Please refer to this reference thread for some SO combos.


Thank you @weN84 !! Of course there was an existing list of photos - what amazing eye candy- but I see it’s title is “special combinations” and I searched for Special Orders


----------



## nana9026

Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]


----------



## nana9026

nana9026 said:


> Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125218
> View attachment 4125219
> View attachment 4125220



Sorry, there’s typo, it’s ordered in November, 2017, not 2018.


----------



## rania1981

nana9026 said:


> Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125218
> View attachment 4125219
> View attachment 4125220


Congrats, it’s stunning!


----------



## bagidiotic

nana9026 said:


> Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125218
> View attachment 4125219
> View attachment 4125220


Soooooooo pretty


----------



## Nahreen

nana9026 said:


> Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125218
> View attachment 4125219
> View attachment 4125220



This is so lovely.


----------



## mimi 123

nana9026 said:


> Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125218
> View attachment 4125219
> View attachment 4125220


Super sweet! Congrats!!!


----------



## allure244

nana9026 said:


> Sorry, there’s typo, it’s ordered in November, 2017, not 2018.



Love the combo you chose. Rp and anemone are two beautiful colors. Congratulations!


----------



## BirkinLover77

nana9026 said:


> Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125218
> View attachment 4125219
> View attachment 4125220


Wow! Beautiful combo the colors are spectacular! Congratulations❤️❤️


----------



## azukitea

nana9026 said:


> Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125218
> View attachment 4125219
> View attachment 4125220


Lovely to see your anemone/RP SO in photos,, i am waiting on my SO and it will feature anemone too. please to know that it didnt take you that long to get it


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ladyhermes

Its absolutely fantastic !


----------



## audreylita

DDCHA said:


> Here she is!  My first SO! B30 noir chevre with bleu electrique interior and permabrass!  These pics are so bad.  Sorry!
> View attachment 4123624
> View attachment 4123629


Love this combo!


----------



## aynrand

Total mic drop moment of a B. Any chance of a photo of the backside?


----------



## Shiva2009

Got the call, my SO from NOV 2017 is here. It is B30 chèvre rose pourpre with anemone inside!!!! Have to go to pick it uppppppp


----------



## nana9026

rania1981 said:


> Congrats, it’s stunning!





bagidiotic said:


> Soooooooo pretty





Nahreen said:


> This is so lovely.





mimi 123 said:


> Super sweet! Congrats!!!





allure244 said:


> Love the combo you chose. Rp and anemone are two beautiful colors. Congratulations!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Beautiful combo the colors are spectacular! Congratulations[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





ladyhermes said:


> Its absolutely fantastic !



Thanks!!!! Love the cutie so much! I chose the anemone which is my dream B, but my lovely SA encouraged me to try panelling as it’s a SO after all. I paired it with RP which is one of my favourite colours, so happy that it works out great! Hope that there’d be more SO to come [emoji14]Always see many pretty SO here in the forum, so happy that I could join the group! [emoji5]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Shiva2009 said:


> Got the call, my SO from NOV 2017 is here. It is B30 chèvre rose pourpre with anemone inside!!!! Have to go to pick it uppppppp



Woo hoo!!!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Notorious Pink

I just have to put this out there....at dinner with DH on Saturday and my blue Hydra SO.....and he mentions that he loves the bright color and what else am I getting and when can I do another SO? 

This man is seriously the bag whisperer.....every time he mentions a bag I get a call (usually within 48 hours and I am not kidding!!)...no SO on order yet (two POs) but this convo has me looking up my options for fall. He only likes the Bs....looking at all the images I’ve saved for inspiration it’s probably gonna be another bag with pink -

Rose Pourpre with Rose Azalee
Rose Pourpre with Blue Paon
Rouge Casaque with Rose Azalee
Blue Paon with Rose Azalee or Jaipur
Gris Mouette with Rose Azalee
Wild card: blue Paon and noir

The only thing I do not want to do is have the main body color the same as a B or K I already have so Azalee would be interior/stitching. The other thing is that I know DH likes green (well, he must, because he keeps buying me scarves with green). 

I am also loving these gorgeous anemone bags! That would also have to be interior/stitching for me, but it would look wild with blue Paon!!!

So.....WHEN do the fall orders open? [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Notorious Pink

nana9026 said:


> Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125218
> View attachment 4125219
> View attachment 4125220



Gorgeous!!! Love these colors!!!


----------



## hoot

BBC said:


> I just have to put this out there....at dinner with DH on Saturday and my blue Hydra SO.....and he mentions that he loves the bright color and what else am I getting and when can I do another SO?
> 
> This man is seriously the bag whisperer.....every time he mentions a bag I get a call (usually within 48 hours and I am not kidding!!)...no SO on order yet (two POs) but this convo has me looking up my options for fall. He only likes the Bs....looking at all the images I’ve saved for inspiration it’s probably gonna be another bag with pink -
> 
> Rose Pourpre with Rose Azalee
> Rose Pourpre with Blue Paon
> Rouge Casaque with Rose Azalee
> Blue Paon with Rose Azalee or Jaipur
> Gris Mouette with Rose Azalee
> Wild card: blue Paon and noir
> 
> The only thing I do not want to do is have the main body color the same as a B or K I already have so Azalee would be interior/stitching. The other thing is that I know DH likes green (well, he must, because he keeps buying me scarves with green).
> 
> I am also loving these gorgeous anemone bags! That would also have to be interior/stitching for me, but it would look wild with blue Paon!!!
> 
> So.....WHEN do the fall orders open? [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


Those all sound exciting! I think my faves are RC, RP and GM paired with RA. Curious to know what your POs are. I'm waiting on 2 myself. My last one being a rose Sakura b25. Can't even describe how anxious I am for that to arrive!  
I wish my husband had those powers!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hoot said:


> Those all sound exciting! I think my faves are RC, RP and GM paired with RA. Curious to know what your POs are. I'm waiting on 2 myself. My last one being a rose Sakura b25. Can't even describe how anxious I am for that to arrive!
> I wish my husband had those powers!



I currently have Noir, Rose Azalee, Anemone, SO Blue Hydra/Rose Jaipur. Bamboo KP, Rose Pourpre Evelyne TPM (“doesn’t count”), Noir Constance Wallet I use as a clutch. I have had other colors (rouge H, etoupe, raisin, etc) that did not work for me. 

PO expected any day is a K25 in blue encre.

The next PO K25 is from the recent podium so I’m not sure if the store owner is back yet - I don’t know what she ordered. Choices I gave were a gray with blue undertones, a darker pink, or a bright blue/blue with green tones. 

I am leaning towards RP or similar. I looooooove pinks.
Particularly RP/RA or RP/BP....it may be odd, but it’s so me.


----------



## westcoastgal

nana9026 said:


> Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125218
> View attachment 4125219
> View attachment 4125220


Especially gorgeous with that hardware!


----------



## hoot

BBC said:


> I currently have Noir, Rose Azalee, Anemone, SO Blue Hydra/Rose Jaipur. Bamboo KP, Rose Pourpre Evelyne TPM (“doesn’t count”), Noir Constance Wallet I use as a clutch. I have had other colors (rouge H, etoupe, raisin, etc) that did not work for me.
> 
> PO expected any day is a K25 in blue encre.
> 
> The next PO K25 is from the recent podium so I’m not sure if the store owner is back yet - I don’t know what she ordered. Choices I gave were a gray with blue undertones, a darker pink, or a bright blue/blue with green tones.
> 
> I am leaning towards RP or similar. I looooooove pinks.
> Particularly RP/RA or RP/BP....it may be odd, but it’s so me.


Can't wait to see your blue encre! And your SO choices sound lovely...not odd at all!


----------



## Keekeee

DDCHA said:


> Like I promised! Photos don't do justice.  love her.
> View attachment 4123638
> View attachment 4123638
> View attachment 4123639
> View attachment 4123640
> View attachment 4123641
> View attachment 4123642



She’s a beauty!! Im also waiting on a black chevre B with azalea interior..  you can never go wrong with a black bag! Enjoy your beauty dear!!


----------



## nhoness

DDCHA said:


> Here she is!  My first SO! B30 noir chevre with bleu electrique interior and permabrass!  These pics are so bad.  Sorry!
> View attachment 4123624
> View attachment 4123629


Gorgeous! Love permabrass on noir   Congrats!!


----------



## MAGJES

nana9026 said:


> Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125218
> View attachment 4125219
> View attachment 4125220


 Anemone


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

Shiva2009 said:


> Got the call, my SO from NOV 2017 is here. It is B30 chèvre rose pourpre with anemone inside!!!! Have to go to pick it uppppppp



Omg I ordered the same combo around the same time so gives me hope mine will arrive soon!!! Would love to see pics of yours! [emoji177]


----------



## peppers90

My first two tone.  28cm Epsom Sellier Kelly; Trench & Craie, brushed gold HW.
Took about 10 months.


----------



## Hat Trick

peppers90 said:


> My first two tone.  28cm Epsom Sellier Kelly; Trench & Craie, brushed gold HW.
> Took about 10 months.
> View attachment 4126624
> View attachment 4126622



Love it!


----------



## allure244

peppers90 said:


> My first two tone.  28cm Epsom Sellier Kelly; Trench & Craie, brushed gold HW.
> Took about 10 months.
> 
> View attachment 4126624
> View attachment 4126622



Congratulations! This combo you chose is breathtaking!!! I have wanted to SO a neutral bicolor Kelly sellier for a while (like etoupe/Craie) but have gotten sidetracked by other bright colors in the mean time. Hermès pop colors and neutrals are all hard to resist!


----------



## Rhl2987

Shiva2009 said:


> Got the call, my SO from NOV 2017 is here. It is B30 chèvre rose pourpre with anemone inside!!!! Have to go to pick it uppppppp


Can’t wait to see your beauty!! I did the same colors in a B25. Which hardware option did you select? Very excited for you!


----------



## peppers90

Hat Trick said:


> Love it!



Thank you very much Hat Trick!



allure244 said:


> Congratulations! This combo you chose is breathtaking!!! I have wanted to SO a neutral bicolor Kelly sellier for a while (like etoupe/Craie) but have gotten sidetracked by other bright colors in the mean time. Hermès pop colors and neutrals are all hard to resist!



I totally understand!  I usually gravitate towards color also but I felt a bi color neutral would be special


----------



## allure244

peppers90 said:


> Thank you very much Hat Trick!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally understand!  I usually gravitate towards color also but I felt a bi color neutral would be special



It’s definitely very special looking. Would love to see modeling pics when u have the chance. [emoji4]


----------



## peppers90

...


----------



## peppers90

Sorry multiple post


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> My first two tone.  28cm Epsom Sellier Kelly; Trench & Craie, brushed gold HW.
> Took about 10 months.
> 
> View attachment 4126624
> View attachment 4126622


I love this combo !!!!!!!!!!!! Trench is so pretty in Epsom and this is such an amazing creamylicious combo! Congrats!


----------



## peppers90

Israeli_Flava said:


> I love this combo !!!!!!!!!!!! Trench is so pretty in Epsom and this is such an amazing creamylicious combo! Congrats!



Thank you so much IF!  Reminds me of a vanilla latte


----------



## BirkinLover77

peppers90 said:


> My first two tone.  28cm Epsom Sellier Kelly; Trench & Craie, brushed gold HW.
> Took about 10 months.
> 
> View attachment 4126624
> View attachment 4126622


Beautiful combo! Huge congratulations to you. Enjoy and have a great day


----------



## ChaneLisette

peppers90 said:


> My first two tone.  28cm Epsom Sellier Kelly; Trench & Craie, brushed gold HW.
> Took about 10 months.
> 
> View attachment 4126624
> View attachment 4126622


Love this color combo! Congratulations!


----------



## Shiva2009

allure244 said:


> Omg I ordered the same combo around the same time so gives me hope mine will arrive soon!!! Would love to see pics of yours! [emoji177]





Rhl2987 said:


> Can’t wait to see your beauty!! I did the same colors in a B25. Which hardware option did you select? Very excited for you!


I will post pic as soon as I pick it up next Monday! It is GHW ! Hopefully you get yours soonnnnnn


----------



## mp4

peppers90 said:


> My first two tone.  28cm Epsom Sellier Kelly; Trench & Craie, brushed gold HW.
> Took about 10 months.
> 
> View attachment 4126624
> View attachment 4126622



This is amazing!!!!  Congrats dear!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nana9026

westcoastgal said:


> Especially gorgeous with that hardware!



Yes indeed [emoji5]


----------



## Beads123

At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.


----------



## periogirl28

Beads123 said:


> At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127031


Congrats! May I ask, what colour is it? Is it Black?


----------



## Beads123

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! May I ask, what colour is it? Is it Black?



Raisin with Craie interior and stitching. Brushed gold hardware


----------



## bagidiotic

Beads123 said:


> At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127031


Worth it
Big congratulations


----------



## periogirl28

Beads123 said:


> Raisin with Craie interior and stitching. Brushed gold hardware


Yes I thot it looked a bit purple and not true black. Wow congrats and enjoy, you have been very patient!


----------



## allanrvj

Beads123 said:


> At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127031


as in 2015? wow. big congrats!


----------



## peppers90

Work outfit so a bit boring, but here is the new Kelly in action.


----------



## westcoastgal

peppers90 said:


> My first two tone.  28cm Epsom Sellier Kelly; Trench & Craie, brushed gold HW.
> Took about 10 months.
> 
> View attachment 4126624
> View attachment 4126622


It’s beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Beads123

allanrvj said:


> as in 2015? wow. big congrats!



Yes. 2015. I’d almost given up on it.


----------



## peppers90

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful combo! Huge congratulations to you. Enjoy and have a great day





ChaneLisette said:


> Love this color combo! Congratulations!





mp4 said:


> This is amazing!!!!  Congrats dear!





westcoastgal said:


> It’s beautiful. Congratulations!



Thank you for your kind words westcoastgal, mp4, ChanelLisette,  and 
BirkinLover77!!


----------



## nhoness

peppers90 said:


> My first two tone.  28cm Epsom Sellier Kelly; Trench & Craie, brushed gold HW.
> Took about 10 months.
> 
> View attachment 4126624
> View attachment 4126622


WOW, this is stunning. One of the best two tone I've seen! Congrats


----------



## nhoness

Beads123 said:


> At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127031


WOW, 2015?! Here I am about to give up on my K28 Sellier from October 2016. Congrats!! So worth the wait


----------



## westcoastgal

Beads123 said:


> At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127031


Your bag is gorgeous.


----------



## westcoastgal

Beads123 said:


> At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127031


I don’t even see the split from the back of the goat. Very smooth. Are you getting an insert for the interior?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## azukitea

Beads123 said:


> At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127031


this is so pretty, love the combo you have chosen, chevre in raisin is very special. well worth the loooong wait ! Many congrats to you


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Beads123 said:


> At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127031


Wow congrats on this beauty!!!! That was a long wait but she’s a true winner!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> Work outfit so a bit boring, but here is the new Kelly in action.
> 
> View attachment 4127210


Nothing boring here hun!!! You look summery and gorg!!!!


----------



## Hat Trick

Beads123 said:


> Raisin with Craie interior and stitching. Brushed gold hardware



Could we have some more photos, please?  This is a combination I have given serious thought to.


----------



## peppers90

nhoness said:


> WOW, this is stunning. One of the best two tone I've seen! Congrats


Thank you nhoness!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Beads123 said:


> At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127031


Beautiful Kelly! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

peppers90 said:


> Work outfit so a bit boring, but here is the new Kelly in action.
> 
> View attachment 4127210


You Kelly looks amazing on you!


----------



## mp4

Beads123 said:


> At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127031



Gorgeous!  Patience rewarded!

I hope they are making raisin chèvre Ks now!  Waiting since Oct 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!  Patience rewarded!
> 
> I hope they are making raisin chèvre Ks now!  Waiting since Oct 2016


I'm waiting on raisin chevre K also! Bring it H!!


----------



## purse whore

Ostrich no longer counts as an exotic when doing ala carte orders.  I was able to do one last year in blue iris and was told it does not count as an exotic any more.


----------



## Hat Trick

purse whore said:


> Ostrich no longer counts as an exotic when doing ala carte orders.  I was able to do one last year in blue iris and was told it does not count as an exotic any more.




H <-  < me  !


----------



## Sic_Sic

Waited almost 2 years


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sic_Sic said:


> Waited almost 2 years
> 
> View attachment 4131719
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131720
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131721



Beautiful! Love the contrast of black and pink.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Sic_Sic said:


> Waited almost 2 years
> 
> View attachment 4131719
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131720
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131721


Beautiful combo with the colors! Congratulations


----------



## Txoceangirl

Since one of my SOs just arrived, I'm already planning for my fall SO.  Please don't tell DH.  

I'm considering a K25 Sellier.  Does anyone have experience with Clemence for Sellier?  I just love the feel and look of Clemence and am hoping this a good choice for Sellier.  

TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

Txoceangirl said:


> Since one of my SOs just arrived, I'm already planning for my fall SO.  Please don't tell DH.
> 
> I'm considering a K25 Sellier.  Does anyone have experience with Clemence for Sellier?  I just love the feel and look of Clemence and am hoping this a good choice for Sellier.
> 
> TIA



Clemence is not an option for k25 sellier. You can do togo sellier which would be the closest to clemence out of the possible options for a Sellier Kelly (other options are chevre Mysore, sombrero, Epsom)


----------



## Txoceangirl

allure244 said:


> Clemence is not an option for k25 sellier. You can do togo sellier which would be the closest to clemence out of the possible options for a Sellier Kelly (other options are chevre Mysore, sombrero, Epsom)


Thank you, I was thinking it wouldn’t be an option for Sellier. Now, I can move on....


----------



## Sic_Sic

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful combo with the colors! Congratulations



Thanks you


----------



## ladyfarquaad

nhoness said:


> WOW, 2015?! Here I am about to give up on my K28 Sellier from October 2016. Congrats!! So worth the wait



Haha I’m joining your club!


----------



## A W

My wife's special order just arrived as well and she got lucky as there was a matching rodeo when we picked up. My question is do the SO count as part of the two year annual limit. I have heard yes from some people and no from others... What is the real story?


----------



## MSO13

A W said:


> My wife's special order just arrived as well and she got lucky as there was a matching rodeo when we picked up. My question is do the SO count as part of the two year annual limit. I have heard yes from some people and no from others... What is the real story?



it all depends on your store, I got a SO last year in March so it was my first bag of that semester. When another bag came in, I had to wait till July 1 to buy and that was my quota for the year.

I've heard if you've gotten your quota for the semester and your SO comes in you can buy both but depending on your store you may have to sit out the next semester. I'm in the US

And with H it's impossible to get the "real story" as it literally changes from client to client!


----------



## allanrvj

This thread is so long it's difficult to search. 
I just have a question. When's the month for placing special orders in the second semester? Is it October or November? Or both?


----------



## Hat Trick

allanrvj said:


> This thread is so long it's difficult to search.
> I just have a question. When's the month for placing special orders in the second semester? Is it October or November? Or both?



Generally November.  There is slight country-to-country variation.


----------



## allanrvj

Hat Trick said:


> Generally November.  There is slight country-to-country variation.


Thank you


----------



## westcoastgal

A W said:


> My wife's special order just arrived as well and she got lucky as there was a matching rodeo when we picked up. My question is do the SO count as part of the two year annual limit. I have heard yes from some people and no from others... What is the real story?


From my understanding, yes, it is counted as one of the two per year. This is the rule in my store.


----------



## westcoastgal

allanrvj said:


> This thread is so long it's difficult to search.
> I just have a question. When's the month for placing special orders in the second semester? Is it October or November? Or both?


They might take your order in October, but then the SA might not actually submit it until November. So your “meetings” with your SA might start in October.


----------



## allanrvj

westcoastgal said:


> They might take your order in October, but then the SA might not actually submit it until November. So your “meetings” with your SA might start in October.


Thank you. This info will help me a lot


----------



## Luv n bags

DDCHA said:


> Like I promised! Photos don't do justice.  love her.
> View attachment 4123638
> View attachment 4123638
> View attachment 4123639
> View attachment 4123640
> View attachment 4123641
> View attachment 4123642



Wow! This is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Carrierae

Aelfaerie said:


> Hi everyone! I just got offered my first ever SO and I think I'm still in shock.
> 
> My first instinct would be to jump on a K28 Sellier in Chevre (shiny or brushed PHW??) because there's no way I'll be able to get that bag otherwise, but I hesitate only because I've been dying for a Rouge Grenat K28 Retourne. And I haven't heard anything about RG coming back this A/W season?
> 
> Or should I go for a B30? I don't have any Kellys, and I generally wear my B open so I'd be able to see and enjoy the contrast interior and stitching details.
> 
> Ahhh, I don't know what to do!



Sorry this is a late response, but I felt I could relate. I was shocked to be offered a SO...not something I was expecting. My first instinct was similar to yours. Kelly Sellier in Chèvre or Togo...something rare a collector would appreciate...but I gave it some thought and realized I wanted a bag I would love and reach for as much as my B30. Getting something rare for the sake of it being rare didn’t make sense if I loved another style more....so I went with my gut. I got a Togo K28 Retourne Etain with Craie contrast stitching and interior with BGHW. My amazing SA tried to get me to do piping, but I listened to my gut once again and opted not to since I’ve never been drawn to bags with contrast piping.

Stick to your gut...you’ll more likely to reach for what your instinct says. While I can appreciate the chèvre and Sellier bags, I don’t want them to end up museum pieces in my closet.


----------



## Carrierae

Has anyone ordered a SO in a bag other than B/K/C? If I’m remembering correctly, my SA lightly mentioned that I could pick another bag like a Lindy or a Jypsiere if I didn’t want a B/K/C....but I can’t seem to find any horseshoe bags besides B/K/C. I was intrigued by the Jypsiere, and I’m kicking myself for not asking more questions. With my luck, my SA left the store so I could never ask. I would love to know if you can order a Jypsiere with different hardware. I love the bag, but it has a lot of silver hardware. I’m just wondering if they would have only done it in a custom color/leather or if they would have let me ordered it in another type of hardware like permabrass or gold. I would love to ask my new SA, but I don’t want to ask about getting a SO Jypsiere unless I could change the hardware. If it’s a definite no hardware changes, it’s not worth asking. Any thoughts/expierences?

And I just realized I said ‘Love’ waaaay too much in one post


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hat Trick

Carrierae said:


> Has anyone ordered a SO in a bag other than B/K/C? If I’m remembering correctly, my SA lightly mentioned that I could pick another bag like a Lindy or a Jypsiere if I didn’t want a B/K/C....but I can’t seem to find any horseshoe bags besides B/K/C. I was intrigued by the Jypsiere, and I’m kicking myself for not asking more questions. With my luck, my SA left the store so I could never ask. I would love to know if you can order a Jypsiere with different hardware. I love the bag, but it has a lot of silver hardware. I’m just wondering if they would have only done it in a custom color/leather or if they would have let me ordered it in another type of hardware like permabrass or gold. I would love to ask my new SA, but I don’t want to ask about getting a SO Jypsiere unless I could change the hardware. If it’s a definite no hardware changes, it’s not worth asking. Any thoughts/expierences?
> 
> And I just realized I said ‘Love’ waaaay too much in one post



There are a variety of bags which can be ordered  as S.O.'s.  Give me a moment...


----------



## Hat Trick

Ahh, found what I was looking for:


Hope that helps.


----------



## Manon07

westcoastgal said:


> They might take your order in October, but then the SA might not actually submit it until November. So your “meetings” with your SA might start in October.



is it til the end of Novemeber?


----------



## Meta

Carrierae said:


> Has anyone ordered a SO in a bag other than B/K/C? If I’m remembering correctly, my SA lightly mentioned that I could pick another bag like a Lindy or a Jypsiere if I didn’t want a B/K/C....but I can’t seem to find any horseshoe bags besides B/K/C. I was intrigued by the Jypsiere, and I’m kicking myself for not asking more questions. With my luck, my SA left the store so I could never ask. I would love to know if you can order a Jypsiere with different hardware. I love the bag, but it has a lot of silver hardware. I’m just wondering if they would have only done it in a custom color/leather or if they would have let me ordered it in another type of hardware like permabrass or gold. I would love to ask my new SA, but I don’t want to ask about getting a SO Jypsiere unless I could change the hardware. If it’s a definite no hardware changes, it’s not worth asking. Any thoughts/expierences?
> 
> And I just realized I said ‘Love’ waaaay too much in one post


Yes, I have ordered a non-quota bag for SO. I will however share that a friend who shops in a different country does not have the option to order any other bags for SO aside from the Birkin and Kelly. I'm not sure if the Jypsiere is available for SO, so please do check with your SA.

The chart that @Hat Trick posted shows the designs that are available for SO in bicolor while other bags available for SO are strictly single color only. There is however, usually more than one option for hw. As for leathers, it depends on the style of the bag. Some only come in the current leather offered for that style of bag while others have more options. There is however no mixing of leathers for any SO. See below for a non-quota bag's leather, size, and hw options available for SO in a single color. (CK = phw; CC= ghw) Hope this helps.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Carrierae said:


> Has anyone ordered a SO in a bag other than B/K/C? If I’m remembering correctly, my SA lightly mentioned that I could pick another bag like a Lindy or a Jypsiere if I didn’t want a B/K/C....but I can’t seem to find any horseshoe bags besides B/K/C. I was intrigued by the Jypsiere, and I’m kicking myself for not asking more questions. With my luck, my SA left the store so I could never ask. I would love to know if you can order a Jypsiere with different hardware. I love the bag, but it has a lot of silver hardware. I’m just wondering if they would have only done it in a custom color/leather or if they would have let me ordered it in another type of hardware like permabrass or gold. I would love to ask my new SA, but I don’t want to ask about getting a SO Jypsiere unless I could change the hardware. If it’s a definite no hardware changes, it’s not worth asking. Any thoughts/expierences?
> 
> And I just realized I said ‘Love’ waaaay too much in one post


I have not yet ordered an SO which is not B/K/C but I am thinking about ordering a jige. The list shows many options like bolide, plume, jypsiere, GP etc. Ask your SA to see the list. it will also tell you what options are available for each bag.


----------



## westcoastgal

Manon07 said:


> is it til the end of Novemeber?


Mine was ordered by my SA in early November, but I’m not sure if others are placed later. I recommend that you ask your SA. I’m sure for this year they can let you know the cutoff date.


----------



## westcoastgal

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I have not yet ordered an SO which is not B/K/C but I am thinking about ordering a jige. The list shows many options like bolide, plume, jypsiere, GP etc. Ask your SA to see the list. it will also tell you what options are available for each bag.


I’d love a jige SO too.


----------



## nhoness

Jhoshopgirl said:


> Hi Lovely Tpfers-
> I am contemplating doing a SO in Kelly 28 sellier or retourne. You advice would be much appreciated.
> 
> I want a Kelly 28 in black with brush gold hardware with blue electric interior and outside threading.
> 
> I normally wear casual clothing. Mostly black and grays. I want something that I can wear with jeans and a little black dress to a dinner party.
> 
> Should I get the sellier or retourne?
> 
> Tia!!!!


Chevre sellier!


----------



## LVLover

Have the FW18 SO colors been released yet?


----------



## Txoceangirl

LVLover said:


> Have the FW18 SO colors been released yet?


No, not yet and probably not for another month or so. I asked my SA about it this week so that I can start designing.


----------



## luxuryilove

Mine took 3.5 months !!  I was ready for a 1-2 year wait. Kelly 32 Epsom [emoji7]


----------



## allure244

luxuryilove said:


> Mine took 3.5 months !!  I was ready for a 1-2 year wait. Kelly 32 Epsom [emoji7]



Wow do u mind sharing the specs. Also, was it just one color or different color interior or bicolor exterior?


----------



## VertBronze

My B40 arrived July 10 at a store in the States. My wonderful SA there was kind enough to offer me an SO last fall even though I do most of my shopping in Canada. I placed my order on October 23rd, and we went down last weekend to pick it up. 




Here is a picture with natural light that I think is much more true to the real color:




The colours are Etain and Bleu Electrique with Gris Perle stitching. I was very happy that the Etain turned out to be a true grey since some batches are more brown than others. I was also really happy with the veining since I’m a big fan of veins on Togo. 

Here is the obligatory action shot


----------



## westcoastgal

VertBronze said:


> My B40 arrived July 10 at a store in the States. My wonderful SA there was kind enough to offer me an SO last fall even though I do most of my shopping in Canada. I placed my order on October 23rd, and we went down last weekend to pick it up.
> 
> View attachment 4140096
> 
> 
> Here is a picture with natural light that I think is much more true to the real color:
> 
> View attachment 4140097
> 
> 
> The colours are Etain and Bleu Electrique with Gris Perle stitching. I was very happy that the Etain turned out to be a true grey since some batches are more brown than others. I was also really happy with the veining since I’m a big fan of veins on Togo.
> 
> Here is the obligatory action shot
> 
> View attachment 4140099


Looking good!


----------



## westcoastgal

Sic_Sic said:


> Waited almost 2 years
> 
> View attachment 4131719
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131720
> 
> 
> View attachment 4131721


Stunning!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

VertBronze said:


> My B40 arrived July 10 at a store in the States. My wonderful SA there was kind enough to offer me an SO last fall even though I do most of my shopping in Canada. I placed my order on October 23rd, and we went down last weekend to pick it up.
> 
> View attachment 4140096
> 
> 
> Here is a picture with natural light that I think is much more true to the real color:
> 
> View attachment 4140097
> 
> 
> The colours are Etain and Bleu Electrique with Gris Perle stitching. I was very happy that the Etain turned out to be a true grey since some batches are more brown than others. I was also really happy with the veining since I’m a big fan of veins on Togo.
> 
> Here is the obligatory action shot
> 
> View attachment 4140099



This is a fabulous combo. Perfect on you!!


----------



## kathydep

Beads123 said:


> At last I have received the goat 28 sellier  ordered Nov 15. It was worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127031


Wow! She’s worth the wait!


----------



## kashmira

Hat Trick said:


> Ahh, found what I was looking for:
> View attachment 4136161
> 
> Hope that helps.


This is great- thanks for posting! As for the version with contrasting stitching/lining - does it have to be the same colour of the stitches/lining?


----------



## Notorious Pink

kashmira said:


> This is great- thanks for posting! As for the version with contrasting stitching/lining - does it have to be the same colour of the stitches/lining?



The stitching can be a completely different color. I went with a different color stitching for my first SO, although the difference between rose lipstick stitching and rose jaipur chevre leather is pretty subtle:


----------



## obsessedwhermes

Hat Trick said:


> Ahh, found what I was looking for:
> View attachment 4136161
> 
> Hope that helps.



By any chance, do you think I could request an SO for the Lakis? I know it has been rested. But I am like so crazy over the bag!!


----------



## kashmira

BBC said:


> The stitching can be a completely different color. I went with a different color stitching for my first SO, although the difference between rose lipstick stitching and rose jaipur chevre leather is pretty subtle:
> 
> View attachment 4141519


Thank you so much! Your bag is beautiful! I found a photo of different colours of the stitching and I am now thinking of if rose eglantine could work with Togo in gold (as opposed to “white”).


----------



## wenyihsu

obsessedwhermes said:


> By any chance, do you think I could request an SO for the Lakis? I know it has been rested. But I am like so crazy over the bag!!



Yes, you can SO a Lakis. I have ordered one before as I LOVE the style. However, you can only order in swift and there is a limited list of colors that you can order in. You can only order in one color and no contrast stitching. Regarding hardware, it only comes in regular ghw or phw. Also, you can only order lakis 32 or 35.


----------



## periogirl28

obsessedwhermes said:


> By any chance, do you think I could request an SO for the Lakis? I know it has been rested. But I am like so crazy over the bag!!


Yes Lakis is actually only SO now plus nothing other than a regular one. No contrast lining, or stitch etc. Size 32 and above. Whoops crosspost!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

wenyihsu said:


> Yes, you can SO a Lakis. I have ordered one before as I LOVE the style. However, you can only order in swift and there is a limited list of colors that you can order in. You can only order in one color and no contrast stitching. Regarding hardware, it only comes in regular ghw or phw. Also, you can only order lakis 32 or 35.





periogirl28 said:


> Yes Lakis is actually only SO now plus nothing other than a regular one. No contrast lining, or stitch etc. Size 32 and above. Whoops crosspost!



Thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## tramcaro

And in less than 10 months, it has arrived... Not sure when I can pick this up though.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Placed an order for my second SO on Saturday! Your initial reaction may be, "but it's not even SO season yet". It's veryyyy special and I am over the moon. I'll definitely be doing a reveal thread when it arrives.

I chose blue electric + blue paon in ghw. My first SO was blue sapphire + blue hydra, so I wanted to stick with the blue color scheme.

This second time around was quite different from my first SO. I was limited to only one type of leather (vs any leather you want), Paris had to confirm the combo (per usual), and I also had to leave 50% deposit for them to start making it (vs paying when it arrives). I was also told that it should arrive in a year or so-- usually, there is no definite time frame of when it will arrive. T minus 364 days!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

tramcaro said:


> And in less than 10 months, it has arrived... Not sure when I can pick this up though.


Wow, 10 months is so quick! You would think that FSH would be more flexible because some clients have to fly overseas. I hope there isn't a pick-up deadline for you. That would be horrible omg


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Posting here as a time stamp! I placed the deposit for my SO on Saturday. My wonderful sa confirmed that it should take around a year. T minus 364!! 

*This SO process is different from the norm.


----------



## azukitea

tramcaro said:


> And in less than 10 months, it has arrived... Not sure when I can pick this up though.


the combo sounds great , many congrats!


----------



## azukitea

tramcaro said:


> And in less than 10 months, it has arrived... Not sure when I can pick this up though.


that was so quick! congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Placed an order for my second SO on Saturday! Your initial reaction may be, "but it's not even SO season yet". It's veryyyy special and I am over the moon. I'll definitely be doing a reveal thread when it arrives.
> 
> I chose blue electric + blue paon in ghw. My first SO was blue sapphire + blue hydra, so I wanted to stick with the blue color scheme.
> 
> This second time around was quite different from my first SO. I was limited to only one type of leather (vs any leather you want), Paris had to confirm the combo (per usual), and I also had to leave 50% deposit for them to start making it (vs paying when it arrives). I was also told that it should arrive in a year or so-- usually, there is no definite time frame of when it will arrive. T minus 364 days!


Wow what a radical shift in timing and policy. Was this at your home store?
Soooo excited for you! I hope u ordered BE in chevre!!!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Finally was able to meet my SO today. She took 8 months.- Craie B30 Togo, BPHW and rose poupre interior. Happy, Happy .


----------



## Prinipessa

I would love your opinions on a SO. The only thing I know for sure it will be a Birkin and it will be malachite, with contrasting interior and stitching. I don't like contrasting piping or straps.
Now I need an opinion on: 
Size: 30 or 35 
Leather: Evercolor,  Clemence or Epsom
Interior color: ?
Contrasting stitching: ?

Also I would love to see photos of your malachite Birkins. I appreciate your advise.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow what a radical shift in timing and policy. Was this at your home store?
> Soooo excited for you! I hope u ordered BE in chevre!!!!!


I wish!! Like I mentioned, I was only allowed to choose one type of leather. This goodie is only available in swift leather. Luckily for me, I adore swift and have yet to own a swift piece other than black. I hope swift makes BE more bright and saturated!


----------



## kathydep

LovingTheOrange said:


> I wish!! Like I mentioned, I was only allowed to choose one type of leather. This goodie is only available in swift leather. Luckily for me, I adore swift and have yet to own a swift piece other than black. I hope swift makes BE more bright and saturated!



Is this a bag, dear? Or a piece of furniture? Lol! Just curious as to why only limited to swift?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> I wish!! Like I mentioned, I was only allowed to choose one type of leather. This goodie is only available in swift leather. Luckily for me, I adore swift and have yet to own a swift piece other than black. I hope swift makes BE more bright and saturated!


How odd. must be a "special" Special Order. I'm sure there is waaaaaay more to this story 
Anyway, I'm sure BE in swift will not disappoint.
Were you allowed to choose any specs or was this also restricted?


----------



## lulilu

LovingTheOrange said:


> Posting here as a time stamp! I placed the deposit for my SO on Saturday. My wonderful sa confirmed that it should take around a year. T minus 364!!
> 
> *This SO process is different from the norm.



Care to explain why your SO is different from the norm?


----------



## TeeCee77

I almost did this! My HG was a B35 malachite and my SA promised me an SO if it didn’t come! Luckily it did come, but I did lots of research.  My plan was a B35 togo with gris asphalt stitching and interior (or similar gray-ish neutral) or a dark blue stitching and interior! 
Leather: since I wanted a B35 and I prefer straight vs. slouchy, I would have done togo. BUT I LOVE evercolor and if you want a B30 I would 100% do evercolor. I just don’t like epsom, but that’s me.  Good luck and congrats!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Txoceangirl said:


> Finally was able to meet my SO today. She took 8 months.- Craie B30 Togo, BPHW and rose poupre interior. Happy, Happy .


Congrats! I have been thinking of a similar combination and would love to see pics.


----------



## Txoceangirl

ChaneLisette said:


> Congrats! I have been thinking of a similar combination and would love to see pics.


Thank you, dear!  

It was a quick trip in today to pay for her. I’ll have an extended visit with her tomorrow before she ships. I’ll take some in-store photos and shoot them your way.


----------



## tramcaro

Just a little less than 10 months, in fact 9 months and 12 days!  Except, not sure when I can fly to Paris again to pick this up, especially when I was there just a month ago...   How long can FSH hold SO for client?


----------



## Prinipessa

TeeCee77 said:


> I almost did this! My HG was a B35 malachite and my SA promised me an SO if it didn’t come! Luckily it did come, but I did lots of research.  My plan was a B35 togo with gris asphalt stitching and interior (or similar gray-ish neutral) or a dark blue stitching and interior!
> Leather: since I wanted a B35 and I prefer straight vs. slouchy, I would have done togo. BUT I LOVE evercolor and if you want a B30 I would 100% do evercolor. I just don’t like epsom, but that’s me.  Good luck and congrats!


Thank you for your input TeeCee77. I was thinking along those same colors, using Etain for interior and stitching. I love evercolor, but don't want my bag to be too slouchy. I don't mind epsom and for a 35 may need to go that route.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I would go B35 for forever versatility.
I don't like Epsom and would not waste an SO on it - that is just personal - but if you love it and need serious structure that's your best choice. 
What hardware do you like? this may determine warm or cool accent colors.
Color theory would say go very close or opposite on color wheel so a pink or a blue interior and contrast stitch. If you want a pop, a bright pink or bright blue; for subtlety a dark blue would be stunning. 
Another subtle choice: dark blue stitching, grey interior.


----------



## Notorious Pink

kashmira said:


> Thank you so much! Your bag is beautiful! I found a photo of different colours of the stitching and I am now thinking of if rose eglantine could work with Togo in gold (as opposed to “white”).



I personally feel that if you are ordering contrast stitching, then the stitching ought to pop. White definitely stands out against the gold; do you think eglantine will as well? I’ve never seen stitching in that color.


----------



## Prinipessa

QuelleFromage said:


> I would go B35 for forever versatility.
> I don't like Epsom and would not waste an SO on it - that is just personal - but if you love it and need serious structure that's your best choice.
> What hardware do you like? this may determine warm or cool accent colors.
> Color theory would say go very close or opposite on color wheel so a pink or a blue interior and contrast stitch. If you want a pop, a bright pink or bright blue; for subtlety a dark blue would be stunning.
> Another subtle choice: dark blue stitching, grey interior.


Thank you QuelleFormage, I didn't think gray interior with blue stitching, but that's and interesting idea.  I'm not into bright colors so pink is out, but dark blues could be an option.  Also I was thinking brushed silver hardware.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

LovingTheOrange said:


> Posting here as a time stamp! I placed the deposit for my SO on Saturday. My wonderful sa confirmed that it should take around a year. T minus 364!!
> 
> *This SO process is different from the norm.


Very strange  and unusual so


----------



## Lady_S

tramcaro said:


> Just a little less than 10 months, in fact 9 months and 12 days!  Except, not sure when I can fly to Paris again to pick this up, especially when I was there just a month ago...   How long can FSH hold SO for client?




Oh wowww!!! Congrats!! And so quick!!! Please post pics when you get her!!


----------



## periogirl28

LovingTheOrange said:


> Wow, 10 months is so quick! You would think that FSH would be more flexible because some clients have to fly overseas. I hope there isn't a pick-up deadline for you. That would be horrible omg



If you read the second last paragraph again, it says to "give us instructions at your earliest convenience" and "as without reply... we would have to put it back for sale" . It doesn't says one needs to collect the bag 23rd August. This is the standard email sent when SOs are ready. Dear @tramcaro can write back and let her know when she can make it to Paris.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lulilu said:


> Care to explain why your SO is different from the norm?


Because it's extra special ))


----------



## LovingTheOrange

kathydep said:


> Is this a bag, dear? Or a piece of furniture? Lol! Just curious as to why only limited to swift?


Yes, it's a bag! Ever since it was created, this bag has only been offered in swift. Even though it's an SO, Paris is still strict on the "swift only" rule.



Israeli_Flava said:


> How odd. must be a "special" Special Order. I'm sure there is waaaaaay more to this story
> Anyway, I'm sure BE in swift will not disappoint.
> Were you allowed to choose any specs or was this also restricted?


I was only allowed to choose leather and hardware (phw/ghw only, brushed options not offered). There is only one size offered, so I was not allowed to choose specs.


----------



## MsHermesAU

LovingTheOrange said:


> Yes, it's a bag! Ever since it was created, this bag has only been offered in swift. Even though it's an SO, Paris is still strict on the "swift only" rule.
> 
> 
> I was only allowed to choose leather and hardware (phw/ghw only, brushed options not offered). There is only one size offered, so I was not allowed to choose specs.



I’m guessing you ordered a kelly lakis, given that style is only currently available by SO, and the only leather option is swift (and it’s only available in 1 or 2 sizes)...?


----------



## footlocker

wenyihsu said:


> Yes, you can SO a Lakis. I have ordered one before as I LOVE the style. However, you can only order in swift and there is a limited list of colors that you can order in. You can only order in one color and no contrast stitching. Regarding hardware, it only comes in regular ghw or phw. Also, you can only order lakis 32 or 35.


apart from 32/35, 40 is also available to be ordered.  I ordered and received a size 40 in GHW.  Although I could not choose contrast lining, it still came with horseshoe stamp.  yummy.


----------



## westcoastgal

LovingTheOrange said:


> Placed an order for my second SO on Saturday! Your initial reaction may be, "but it's not even SO season yet". It's veryyyy special and I am over the moon. I'll definitely be doing a reveal thread when it arrives.
> 
> I chose blue electric + blue paon in ghw. My first SO was blue sapphire + blue hydra, so I wanted to stick with the blue color scheme.
> 
> This second time around was quite different from my first SO. I was limited to only one type of leather (vs any leather you want), Paris had to confirm the combo (per usual), and I also had to leave 50% deposit for them to start making it (vs paying when it arrives). I was also told that it should arrive in a year or so-- usually, there is no definite time frame of when it will arrive. T minus 364 days!


Really exciting! I love those colors too.


----------



## kathydep

lulilu said:


> Care to explain why your SO is different from the norm?


It’s been speculated that it’s a Lakis on the other SO thread.


----------



## chicinthecity777

kathydep said:


> It’s been speculated that it’s a Lakis on the other SO thread.


Sure but it's just a "normal" SO even it's for a lakis. Besides, it's probably not as lakis is offered in single colour only.


----------



## kathydep

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Sure but it's just a "normal" SO even it's for a lakis. Besides, it's probably not as lakis is offered in single colour only.


Lol! I dont know then, waiting for more details on this “extra special SO”


----------



## msohm

Is there a specific thread in regard to Horizon orders? I couldn’t find much via search. My SA offered me the option months ago. I wanted to read up on it before picking her brain some more. I only know that there’s a premium to it, you pay upfront, and it’ll probably take as long as a special order. Curious to know how the design process works. Any insight would be appreciated =).


----------



## allanrvj

ihalhaiha said:


> Is there a specific thread in regard to Horizon orders? I couldn’t find much via search. My SA offered me the option months ago. I wanted to read up on it before picking her brain some more. I only know that there’s a premium to it, you pay upfront, and it’ll probably take as long as a special order. Curious to know how the design process works. Any insight would be appreciated =).


this one has some info on Horizons: 
*made to order/tailor made/commande speciale - exclusive?*


----------



## lulilu

LovingTheOrange said:


> Because it's extra special ))



I understand that's what you are intimating, but why?


----------



## Lady_S

Would anyone know what is the most updated SO colour chart? Thanks!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tramcaro

periogirl28 said:


> If you read the second last paragraph again, it says to "give us instructions at your earliest convenience" and "as without reply... we would have to put it back for sale" . It doesn't says one needs to collect the bag 23rd August. This is the standard email sent when SOs are ready. Dear @tramcaro can write back and let her know when she can make it to Paris.



Thank you @periogirl28 ... I feel so much better.  I’m in the midst of separation from my husband after being together for 22 years, so currently occupied with more things than going to Paris to collect the bag.


----------



## periogirl28

tramcaro said:


> Thank you @periogirl28 ... I feel so much better.  I’m in the midst of separation from my husband after being together for 22 years, so currently occupied with more things than going to Paris to collect the bag.


OMG I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## tramcaro

periogirl28 said:


> OMG I am so sorry to hear this.



Me too, but c’est la vie.  I in fact was in Paris alone at the end of June, which was supposed to be a trip with my husband to celebrate my birthday and our wedding anniversary.  So can’t go back just yet.

Do you know if they require us to put a deposit to ensure they hold the bag for extended period of time?  I’m not planning to go back until spring next year.


----------



## chicinthecity777

tramcaro said:


> Me too, but c’est la vie.  I in fact was in Paris alone at the end of June, which was supposed to be a trip with my husband to celebrate my birthday and our wedding anniversary.  So can’t go back just yet.
> 
> Do you know if they require us to put a deposit to ensure they hold the bag for extended period of time?  I’m not planning to go back until spring next year.


So sorry to hear about your seperation! 
You should contact your SA asap to see what options are there. Good luck!


----------



## mcpro

tramcaro said:


> And in less than 10 months, it has arrived... Not sure when I can pick this up though.


. 

I'll pick it up for you Tramcaro... Wow your SO came in so fast, that will be my ultimate dream to get offer  an SO!!


----------



## mcpro

tramcaro said:


> Thank you @periogirl28 ... I feel so much better.  I’m in the midst of separation from my husband after being together for 22 years, so currently occupied with more things than going to Paris to collect the bag.





tramcaro said:


> Me too, but c’est la vie.  I in fact was in Paris alone at the end of June, which was supposed to be a trip with my husband to celebrate my birthday and our wedding anniversary.  So can’t go back just yet.


----------



## mcpro

So sorry to hear this  Tramcaro.


----------



## tramcaro

mcpro said:


> So sorry to hear this  Tramcaro.



Thank you!


----------



## tramcaro

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So sorry to hear about your seperation!
> You should contact your SA asap to see what options are there. Good luck!



Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

tramcaro said:


> Me too, but c’est la vie.  I in fact was in Paris alone at the end of June, which was supposed to be a trip with my husband to celebrate my birthday and our wedding anniversary.  So can’t go back just yet.
> 
> Do you know if they require us to put a deposit to ensure they hold the bag for extended period of time?  I’m not planning to go back until spring next year.


You can ask. I think there is one option to do a bank transfer and they will hold it for you. Or to get someone to collect for you but that may be a hassle. Do write her, Abigail is very nice. She may be able to just hold it for you if you contact her. My best wishes.


----------



## westcoastgal

tramcaro said:


> Thank you @periogirl28 ... I feel so much better.  I’m in the midst of separation from my husband after being together for 22 years, so currently occupied with more things than going to Paris to collect the bag.


Hi I’m sorry to hear this. I hope things go smoothly for you. Remember that you are the fixer!


----------



## rania1981

Happy to report that I received my birkin 25 bicolor with contrast stitch-it took 13 months. Still waiting on a k25 sellier from 19 months ago!


----------



## Carrierae

weN84 said:


> Yes, I have ordered a non-quota bag for SO. I will however share that a friend who shops in a different country does not have the option to order any other bags for SO aside from the Birkin and Kelly. I'm not sure if the Jypsiere is available for SO, so please do check with your SA.
> 
> The chart that @Hat Trick posted shows the designs that are available for SO in bicolor while other bags available for SO are strictly single color only. There is however, usually more than one option for hw. As for leathers, it depends on the style of the bag. Some only come in the current leather offered for that style of bag while others have more options. There is however no mixing of leathers for any SO. See below for a non-quota bag's leather, size, and hw options available for SO in a single color. (CK = phw; CC= ghw) Hope this helps.
> View attachment 4136298



It does help! I actually didn’t want any crazy color combos or stitching...just one color with gold hardware. I keep waiting and waiting for them to be released in ghw, but I feel like it may never happen ☹️.


----------



## bagidiotic

So long you replied and pay this so via bank transfer 
Fsh will hold it till you ready to collect approximate date of arrival must be given


----------



## LovingTheOrange

MsHermesAU said:


> I’m guessing you ordered a kelly lakis, given that style is only currently available by SO, and the only leather option is swift (and it’s only available in 1 or 2 sizes)...?



That’s a great guess! But no


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lulilu said:


> I understand that's what you are intimating, but why?


I’m not sure how much information I’m allowed to share! My sweet sa and our store manager didn’t even know that I was available anymore. They had to email Paris to confirm as this item has been out of production for many years. From what I’ve been told, Paris wants to keep this item very limited. Until this SO has arrived, I don’t want to reveal too much!


----------



## lulilu

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m not sure how much information I’m allowed to share! My sweet sa and our store manager didn’t even know that I was available anymore. They had to email Paris to confirm as this item has been out of production for many years. From what I’ve been told, Paris wants to keep this item very limited. Until this SO has arrived, I don’t want to reveal too much!



If you can't really discuss it, I am confused as to why you brought it up and keep posting about it.


----------



## seasounds

LovingTheOrange said:


> Placed an order for my second SO on Saturday! Your initial reaction may be, "but it's not even SO season yet". It's veryyyy special and I am over the moon. I'll definitely be doing a reveal thread when it arrives.
> 
> I chose blue electric + blue paon in ghw. My first SO was blue sapphire + blue hydra, so I wanted to stick with the blue color scheme.
> 
> This second time around was quite different from my first SO. I was limited to only one type of leather (vs any leather you want), Paris had to confirm the combo (per usual), and I also had to leave 50% deposit for them to start making it (vs paying when it arrives). I was also told that it should arrive in a year or so-- usually, there is no definite time frame of when it will arrive. T minus 364 days!


I'll bite - a Kelly Doll?


----------



## seasounds

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m not sure how much information I’m allowed to share! My sweet sa and our store manager didn’t even know that I was available anymore. They had to email Paris to confirm as this item has been out of production for many years. From what I’ve been told, Paris wants to keep this item very limited. Until this SO has arrived, I don’t want to reveal too much!


I'm intrigued.  My guess is a Kelly Doll.


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> If you can't really discuss it, I am confused as to why you brought it up and keep posting about it.


I guess we won't for another year!


----------



## kashmira

BBC said:


> I personally feel that if you are ordering contrast stitching, then the stitching ought to pop. White definitely stands out against the gold; do you think eglantine will as well? I’ve never seen stitching in that color.


I haven't seen it IRL but rose eglantine seems very light- almost white so I think it would still stand out. My SA in on vacation but I will contact her as soon as she is back to check the possibilities.


----------



## seasounds

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I guess we won't for another year!


----------



## chicinthecity777

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m not sure how much information I’m allowed to share! My sweet sa and our store manager didn’t even know that I was available anymore. They had to email Paris to confirm as this item has been out of production for many years. From what I’ve been told, Paris wants to keep this item very limited. Until this SO has arrived, I don’t want to reveal too much!


SOs are not secretive. You can share if you want to. Unless you did a horizon order which people have been advised not to share details.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

xiangxiang0731 said:


> SOs are not secretive. You can share if you want to. Unless you did a horizon order which people have been advised not to share details.


Oh, I didn't know that! Thanks for letting me know. Given that I already paid 50% deposit, I assume that it's 100% mine.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......

a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seasounds

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Woohoo!  I was going by your Instagram name!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......

a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfrtune

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow, please do a revel once you get it. It is so adorable in pictures. You must be very excited!


----------



## luxi_max

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Omg! Congrats!!!!


----------



## luxi_max

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Omg! Congrats!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*WOW Nice... Such a H collector's piece! 
Perfect Kelly Doll for a Vintage Doll xo*


----------



## westcoastgal

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> 
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Really exciting!!


----------



## kashmira

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> 
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So exciting! Please show us once you have receiced it! I saw two amazing Kelly Doll last time I was in Paris- both in crocodile!


----------



## kathydep

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> 
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats! Glad you shared. The suspense was killing me!


----------



## luxi_max

10 months (Oct 2017 - July 2017)


----------



## luxi_max

Correction (Oct 2017 - July 2018)


----------



## westcoastgal

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> 
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Congrats!


----------



## mygoodies

From the Mothership: Retourne K25 RG/RJ/BPHW/90cm strap  
To be exact:




The waiting was KILLING for sure! There’s hope Ladies! Yours will come: No news is GOOD news


----------



## mygoodies

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> 
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Many CONGRATS on this collectors item! Crossing fingers she’ll be with u very soooooonnn!


----------



## tramcaro

mygoodies said:


> From the Mothership: Retourne K25 RG/RJ/BPHW/90cm strap
> To be exact:
> 
> View attachment 4146128
> 
> 
> The waiting was KILLING for sure! There’s hope Ladies! Yours will come: No news is GOOD news



Woohoo!


----------



## mygoodies

tramcaro said:


> Woohoo!



I hope you get to pick up yours soon dear or they would hold it for u until u can! And I’m very sorry to hear about the unfortunate timing!!


----------



## tramcaro

mygoodies said:


> I hope you get to pick up yours soon dear or they would hold it for u until u can! And I’m very sorry to hear about the unfortunate timing!!



Thank you.  And the bag is under my ex’s name, so I have to jump through hoops to obtain it...  Oh well, that’s life.


----------



## kat99

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> 
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations!! These are definitely still being made so you should get yours hopefully sooner!


----------



## Vhermes212

h


xiangxiang0731 said:


> SOs are not secretive. You can share if you want to. Unless you did a horizon order which people have been advised not to share details.[/QUOTE
> hi what is a horizon order?


----------



## Kkho

After 8 months of waiting, it’s here!! My first SO from my local store. 
May I present Miss raisin chèvre b30 with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware. U
	

		
			
		

		
	




Used rose Scheherazade stitching. So so pleased.. 

Had my initials embossed in the middle of the bag too. 
Thanks for letting me share and happy weekend everyone [emoji7]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

Kkho said:


> After 8 months of waiting, it’s here!! My first SO from my local store.
> May I present Miss raisin chèvre b30 with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware. U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146567
> View attachment 4146568
> 
> Used rose Scheherazade stitching. So so pleased..
> 
> Had my initials embossed in the middle of the bag too.
> Thanks for letting me share and happy weekend everyone [emoji7]


Gorgeous! Congratulations.


----------



## csetcos

Kkho said:


> After 8 months of waiting, it’s here!! My first SO from my local store.
> May I present Miss raisin chèvre b30 with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware. U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146567
> View attachment 4146568
> 
> Used rose Scheherazade stitching. So so pleased..
> 
> Had my initials embossed in the middle of the bag too.
> Thanks for letting me share and happy weekend everyone [emoji7]



Congrats! I have raisin in Togo and I love it. It’s such a chameleon color! Many of us on here are curious about how raisin looks in Chevre. Does it tend to be more purple with more light?


----------



## azukitea

Kkho said:


> After 8 months of waiting, it’s here!! My first SO from my local store.
> May I present Miss raisin chèvre b30 with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware. U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146567
> View attachment 4146568
> 
> Used rose Scheherazade stitching. So so pleased..
> 
> Had my initials embossed in the middle of the bag too.
> Thanks for letting me share and happy weekend everyone [emoji7]


VERY NICE ... ENJOY


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kkho said:


> After 8 months of waiting, it’s here!! My first SO from my local store.
> May I present Miss raisin chèvre b30 with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware. U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146567
> View attachment 4146568
> 
> Used rose Scheherazade stitching. So so pleased..
> 
> Had my initials embossed in the middle of the bag too.
> Thanks for letting me share and happy weekend everyone [emoji7]


Congrats! Enjoy her!

Seems like lots of SOs arriving for the beginning of the semester......


----------



## ayc

Kkho said:


> After 8 months of waiting, it’s here!! My first SO from my local store.
> May I present Miss raisin chèvre b30 with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware. U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146567
> View attachment 4146568
> 
> Used rose Scheherazade stitching. So so pleased..
> 
> Had my initials embossed in the middle of the bag too.
> Thanks for letting me share and happy weekend everyone [emoji7]


OMG!  we are almost identical bag twin!! congrats!!


----------



## Kkho

csetcos said:


> Congrats! I have raisin in Togo and I love it. It’s such a chameleon color! Many of us on here are curious about how raisin looks in Chevre. Does it tend to be more purple with more light?



Thank you everyone for your lovely wishes. 
Csetcos, my sis has a picotin in raisin clemence from a few years ago. From the unveiling in the store, it appears chèvre raisin has more brown undertones than her bag. I haven’t brought the bag out in broad daylight yet. Will let you if it shows up differently.


----------



## csetcos

Kkho said:


> Thank you everyone for your lovely wishes.
> Csetcos, my sis has a picotin in raisin clemence from a few years ago. From the unveiling in the store, it appears chèvre raisin has more brown undertones than her bag. I haven’t brought the bag out in broad daylight yet. Will let you if it shows up differently.



Thank you! This is exactly what many of us are speculating. Thank you for keeping us posted! I think many of us are dying for more H purples. [emoji171] I know I am!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Kkho said:


> After 8 months of waiting, it’s here!! My first SO from my local store.
> May I present Miss raisin chèvre b30 with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware. U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146567
> View attachment 4146568
> 
> Used rose Scheherazade stitching. So so pleased..
> 
> Had my initials embossed in the middle of the bag too.
> Thanks for letting me share and happy weekend everyone [emoji7]


Very beautiful! Love the contrast stitching that you choose it’s a beautiful pairing and congratulations to you on your SO


----------



## Kkho

Csetcos, have to agree with you on raisin being a chameleon. This is another photo taken. Looks more purplish and less of the brown tone in daylight.


----------



## csetcos

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4147321
> 
> Csetcos, have to agree with you on raisin being a chameleon. This is another photo taken. Looks more purplish and less of the brown tone in daylight.



Thank you so much for taking this photo!! It looks very purple here! Very nice with the RP contrast stitch!!! [emoji171]


----------



## Kkho

csetcos said:


> Thank you so much for taking this photo!! It looks very purple here! Very nice with the RP contrast stitch!!! [emoji171]



They didn’t have RP stitching so I went for the brightest which was rose Scheherazade. Was worried the color was only meant for croc/ gator bags but apparently not.


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> After 8 months of waiting, it’s here!! My first SO from my local store.
> May I present Miss raisin chèvre b30 with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware. U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146567
> View attachment 4146568
> 
> Used rose Scheherazade stitching. So so pleased..
> 
> Had my initials embossed in the middle of the bag too.
> Thanks for letting me share and happy weekend everyone [emoji7]


Woohoo
Gorgeous chameleon b
Congrats dear


----------



## Vhermes212

xiangxiang0731 said:


> SOs are not secretive. You can share if you want to. Unless you did a horizon order which people have been advised not to share details.


hi what is a horizon order?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Vhermes212 said:


> hi what is a horizon order?


A special bespoke order when clients can design their own.


----------



## allanrvj

Vhermes212 said:


> hi what is a horizon order?


Hi. Info on Horizon:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...peciale-exclusive.948887/page-2#post-32453136


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sarahfl

luxi_max said:


> Correction (Oct 2017 - July 2018)


Congratulations! I ordered mine about the same time, and still no news. May I know if you ordered it in Paris?


----------



## sarahfl

mygoodies said:


> From the Mothership: Retourne K25 RG/RJ/BPHW/90cm strap
> To be exact:
> 
> View attachment 4146128
> 
> 
> The waiting was KILLING for sure! There’s hope Ladies! Yours will come: No news is GOOD news


I have been waiting mine for 9 months now. I am planing my vacation, but not sure when I should pay my visit to Paris this year. lol. Congrats on your SO.


----------



## mygoodies

Kkho said:


> After 8 months of waiting, it’s here!! My first SO from my local store.
> May I present Miss raisin chèvre b30 with rose poupre piping and permabrass hardware. U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4146567
> View attachment 4146568
> 
> Used rose Scheherazade stitching. So so pleased..
> 
> Had my initials embossed in the middle of the bag too.
> Thanks for letting me share and happy weekend everyone [emoji7]



Love it!! Wow 8 months only for Chevre??!! Gives me hope for a Chevere K!! Enjoy your precious!


----------



## Kkho

mygoodies said:


> Love it!! Wow 8 months only for Chevre??!! Gives me hope for a Chevere K!! Enjoy your precious!



I am still waiting for my chèvre k28 sellier SO from Hamburg. Order was placed 2 Novembers ago.


----------



## luxi_max

sarahfl said:


> Congratulations! I ordered mine about the same time, and still no news. May I know if you ordered it in Paris?



Thank you!  Hope your SO will come soon. I did not order in Paris.  My SO placed in Oct 2016 is still outstanding.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Kkho said:


> View attachment 4147321
> 
> Csetcos, have to agree with you on raisin being a chameleon. This is another photo taken. Looks more purplish and less of the brown tone in daylight.



Congrats Kkho! Your SO is v pretty, particularly in daylight. What a chameleon!


----------



## mygoodies

sarahfl said:


> I have been waiting mine for 9 months now. I am planing my vacation, but not sure when I should pay my visit to Paris this year. lol. Congrats on your SO.



Never thought my SO would be ready in the middle of Summer as we all know most of the Craftsmen are away. Even my SA was so surprised!

Once FSH emailed me abt my SO being ready they gave me 4 weeks to pick up my bag. So not bad at all. But I live quite close to Paris, so it’s easier for me to plan a last mnt trip. However I can imagine if one lives outside EU it would be more of a hassle!
Crossing fingers and toes for your baby to come in very soon. Don’t give up hope!!


----------



## Kkho

mygoodies said:


> Never thought my SO would be ready in the middle of Summer as we all know most of the Craftsmen are away. Even my SA was so surprised!
> 
> Once FSH emailed me abt my SO being ready they gave me 4 weeks to pick up my bag. So not bad at all. But I live quite close to Paris, so it’s easier for me to plan a last mnt trip. However I can imagine if one lives outside EU it would be more of a hassle!
> Crossing fingers and toes for your baby to come in very soon. Don’t give up hope!!



My sis placed her SO March 2017 for a B30 Togo in George V and the bag was ready by mid November last year. She was not given a time frame to pick up. She collected it in April this year. Thankfully there was no time limit given.


----------



## sarahfl

mygoodies said:


> Never thought my SO would be ready in the middle of Summer as we all know most of the Craftsmen are away. Even my SA was so surprised!
> 
> Once FSH emailed me abt my SO being ready they gave me 4 weeks to pick up my bag. So not bad at all. But I live quite close to Paris, so it’s easier for me to plan a last mnt trip. However I can imagine if one lives outside EU it would be more of a hassle!
> Crossing fingers and toes for your baby to come in very soon. Don’t give up hope!!


Thanks love. People joke that waiting for SO is like having a baby. It's a super long wait. I am trying my best to be patient. lol.


----------



## mygoodies

sarahfl said:


> Thanks love. People joke that waiting for SO is like having a baby. It's a super long wait. I am trying my best to be patient. lol.



My SA said With my next SO u better forget all abt it right after u place it [emoji1] but as we all know it’s a very hard thing to do. This was my first, maybe the waiting gets “easier” with the next LOL


----------



## mewcraze

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> 
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Big congratssssss!!!! May I ask price for kelly doll??? TIA!!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

mewcraze said:


> Big congratssssss!!!! May I ask price for kelly doll??? TIA!!!!


Around $12k before tax. I don't remember the exact price!


----------



## mewcraze

LovingTheOrange said:


> Around $12k before tax. I don't remember the exact price!


Thssss much!!!  Hope you not have to wait too long!!!


----------



## Mpassan03

My Epsom Kelly 25 came in 4 months exactly.  So shocked. Favorite bag


----------



## ladyfarquaad

I’ve created a separate thread about this as well just realised this might be an appropriate place to ask this - 

My SA gave me some bad news a couple of days ago - my very first SO (placed in December 2016) has been cancelled!  according to what he said the artisan tried making the bag multiple times but it was rejected by quality control. I was quite disappointed because I’ve been looking forward to this bag for a while, and was expecting it to turn up any moment. 

On the bright side, I was told that to make up for it, they’ve created an extra special order slot for me and the new bag I order will be made on a “priority basis”. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? What does the “priority” timeline look like? 

I went in and ordered the new bag today, which was a fun experience... and just trying to make lemonade, I think I may actually wind up liking it better than the original order!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

ladyfarquaad said:


> I’ve created a separate thread about this as well just realised this might be an appropriate place to ask this -
> 
> My SA gave me some bad news a couple of days ago - my very first SO (placed in December 2016) has been cancelled!  according to what he said the artisan tried making the bag multiple times but it was rejected by quality control. I was quite disappointed because I’ve been looking forward to this bag for a while, and was expecting it to turn up any moment.
> 
> On the bright side, I was told that to make up for it, they’ve created an extra special order slot for me and the new bag I order will be made on a “priority basis”.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this? What does the “priority” timeline look like?
> 
> I went in and ordered the new bag today, which was a fun experience... and just trying to make lemonade, I think I may actually wind up liking it better than the original order!



1.5 years of wait time to be told it cannot be made is a bummer.  However, seems like this can be a good outcome and H is wanting to make it right.  I don't know what the priority basis actually means but my guess is that you are higher in the queue -- a good thing!  Wishing you an expedient and beautiful SO!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Txoceangirl said:


> 1.5 years of wait time to be told it cannot be made is a bummer.  However, seems like this can be a good outcome and H is wanting to make it right.  I don't know what the priority basis actually means but my guess is that you are higher in the queue -- a good thing!  Wishing you an expedient and beautiful SO!



I was a bit disappointed to start with, but I think you’re right - I really appreciate that H is trying to provide me with a good outcome  thanks for the positivity!


----------



## Carrierae

There’s been ladies on here that have received their SO as quickly as four months so maybe you’ll cut line. Makes sense since it was so long ago!


----------



## San2222

ladyfarquaad said:


> I’ve created a separate thread about this as well just realised this might be an appropriate place to ask this -
> 
> My SA gave me some bad news a couple of days ago - my very first SO (placed in December 2016) has been cancelled!  according to what he said the artisan tried making the bag multiple times but it was rejected by quality control. I was quite disappointed because I’ve been looking forward to this bag for a while, and was expecting it to turn up any moment.
> 
> On the bright side, I was told that to make up for it, they’ve created an extra special order slot for me and the new bag I order will be made on a “priority basis”.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this? What does the “priority” timeline look like?
> 
> I went in and ordered the new bag today, which was a fun experience... and just trying to make lemonade, I think I may actually wind up liking it better than the original order!


May I ask what was ur so spec that failed to pass qc?


----------



## ladyfarquaad

San2222 said:


> May I ask what was ur so spec that failed to pass qc?



It was a K32 Epsom retourne, bleu saphir exterior, vermillion interior, with brushed gold hardware. 

Someone suggested on another thread that because of the stiff nature of Epsom and the shape of a kelly, it may have been difficult to fold the Epsom inside out for a retourne kelly without “wrinkling”, which seems like a good possibility for why it didn’t work


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Carrierae said:


> There’s been ladies on here that have received their SO as quickly as four months so maybe you’ll cut line. Makes sense since it was so long ago!



I hope so  fingers crossed!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Also I thought I should share this here as well in case it’s helpful for other members planning SO’s in the upcoming months  

There seem to be many interesting options for SO this year, including lettre kelly with the letter of your choice on it (in three or four different colour options) and the kelly a cheval (?) with the different handle patterns (au pas, au trot and au galop) 

My SA also showed me a very useful pdf they’ve received with “simulations”, showing each bag with many different colour options, making it easier to visualise what you’re ordering!


----------



## boboxu

Mine (a B25 cherve) has just arrived the store after 10 months. Good thing I already got my quota of this season so this SO is a very special....extra. Can’t wait to pick it up ☺️


----------



## jkhuu623

My SO is here. I haven’t had time to go look at it but I’m not sure I like the color combination I picked  if I turn it down, will I be offered another SO?

I ordered in November and it arrived last week.


----------



## boboxu

jkhuu623 said:


> My SO is here. I haven’t had time to go look at it but I’m not sure I like the color combination I picked  if I turn it down, will I be offered another SO?
> 
> I ordered in November and it arrived last week.


Not sure at your store but most likely they won’t be offer you another one anytime soon because technically it’s your creation.
I’m sure they don’t have any problem offer to sell that one to another VIP client. But another chance? you just have to wait for your turn next time


----------



## QuelleFromage

jkhuu623 said:


> My SO is here. I haven’t had time to go look at it but I’m not sure I like the color combination I picked  if I turn it down, will I be offered another SO?
> 
> I ordered in November and it arrived last week.



This is totally dependent on your store, SA, SM, your market, and the relationship you have at the store.
I have had SOs at stores where that would be no problem and probably at stores where it would blow the relationship.
Now, if you ordered something that will be hard to sell - that will almost certainly cause some stress.


----------



## Solday

Hi ladies, I’m totally new to SO and maybe I’ll ask stupid questions but I would really like an SO bag. What is the price difference between let’s say the SO Kelly epsom 25 and the Kelly epsom 25 in store? Is it possible to order a croco bag? I can’t ask these questions in my local store because they don’t have answers to any of my questions 
Thank you for taking your time answering me.


----------



## bagidiotic

Solday said:


> Hi ladies, I’m totally new to SO and maybe I’ll ask stupid questions but I would really like an SO bag. What is the price difference between let’s say the SO Kelly epsom 25 and the Kelly epsom 25 in store? Is it possible to order a croco bag? I can’t ask these questions in my local store because they don’t have answers to any of my questions
> Thank you for taking your time answering me.


Price for so and po  are the same 
What differ price is leather types and sizes
As for croco 
Sure you can ask
Croco generally are offer to
Client with strong spending  power and hi flying history


----------



## Solday

bagidiotic said:


> Price for so and po  are the same
> What differ price is leather types and sizes
> As for croco
> Sure you can ask
> Croco generally are offer to
> Client with strong spending  power and hi flying history




Sorry, what is po?
I’m spending a lot of money on Hermes in my home store but it doesn’t matter to them, they change SA twice a year no hope for any connection. Besides SAs don’t know anything and always refer me to their chief who isn’t answering any questions either.


----------



## bagidiotic

Solday said:


> Sorry, what is po?
> I’m spending a lot of money on Hermes in my home store but it doesn’t matter to them, they change SA twice a year no hope for any connection. Besides SAs don’t know anything and always refer me to their chief who isn’t answering any questions either.


Podium  order


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## chicinthecity777

Solday said:


> Sorry, what is po?
> I’m spending a lot of money on Hermes in my home store but it doesn’t matter to them, they change SA twice a year no hope for any connection. Besides SAs don’t know anything and always refer me to their chief who isn’t answering any questions either.


Who offered you the SO then? That person should answer your questions and put your order in.


----------



## Solday

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Who offered you the SO then? That person should answer your questions and put your orders in.



Nobody offered
I was just reading this forum and this thread...


----------



## chicinthecity777

Solday said:


> Nobody offered
> I was just reading this forum and this thread...


SOs have limited slots and are by invite only. If you haven't been invited to place an SO that explains why they are not answering your questions.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Solday said:


> Nobody offered
> I was just reading this forum and this thread...


SOs have limited slots and are by invite only. If you haven't been invited to place an SO that explains why they are not answering your questions.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Solday said:


> Hi ladies, I’m totally new to SO and maybe I’ll ask stupid questions but I would really like an SO bag. What is the price difference between let’s say the SO Kelly epsom 25 and the Kelly epsom 25 in store? Is it possible to order a croco bag? I can’t ask these questions in my local store because they don’t have answers to any of my questions
> Thank you for taking your time answering me.



I think it would be really helpful if you read through this thread.


----------



## Solday

xiangxiang0731 said:


> SOs have limited slots and are by invite only. If you haven't been invited to place an SO that explains why they are not answering your questions.



Thank you!
Then it’s hopeless in my case, at least in my local store.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Solday said:


> Thank you!
> Then it’s hopeless in my case, at least in my local store.


I am so sorry! If you think you have spent a lot of money in the store perhaps you can ask to talk to the manager?


----------



## periogirl28

Solday said:


> Thank you!
> Then it’s hopeless in my case, at least in my local store.


I agree with @xiangxiang0731, your account at the store remains regardless of the SAs who left. You can always just speak to your SM and "express interest" as I like to say. A mention that when the time is right, you would be very interested in placing an order, would be the most you can do now. In the meantime you probably have to keep showing up at your store and also read the SO threads for updates on the process and the available options. Best of luck.


----------



## Solday

Thank you ladies for taking your time answering my questions! I will contact my SM, she knows me very well at least. I will ask her about SO


----------



## Princess D

I waited 1 year and 4 months for a chèvre K25 sellier and got a call today ------------ to tell me sorry it was cancelled because they run out of the leather!!!! I paid a deposit of over 50% of the bag price so I'm going in tomorrow to do it all over again!  Well, on the bright side, I get to go through this whole process again 
I'm thinking maybe I should order a b25 as the wait time might be shorter?!


----------



## aosyd

Princess D said:


> I waited 1 year and 4 months for a chèvre K25 sellier and got a call today ------------ to tell me sorry it was cancelled because they run out of the leather!!!! I paid a deposit of over 50% of the bag price so I'm going in tomorrow to do it all over again!  Well, on the bright side, I get to go through this whole process again
> I'm thinking maybe I should order a b25 as the wait time might be shorter?!



I got call on Friday and they said same thing to me，they give me 3 choices，keep waiting（another 1and half years）or give up or make a new one，but i'm not sure that i can still choose chevre！


----------



## periogirl28

Princess D said:


> I waited 1 year and 4 months for a chèvre K25 sellier and got a call today ------------ to tell me sorry it was cancelled because they run out of the leather!!!! I paid a deposit of over 50% of the bag price so I'm going in tomorrow to do it all over again!  Well, on the bright side, I get to go through this whole process again
> I'm thinking maybe I should order a b25 as the wait time might be shorter?!





aosyd said:


> I got call on Friday and they said same thing to me，they give me 3 choices，keep waiting（another 1and half years）or give up or make a new one，but i'm not sure that i can still choose chevre！



Wow so sorry to hear this! @Princess D you needed to put a deposit?


----------



## Princess D

aosyd said:


> I got call on Friday and they said same thing to me，they give me 3 choices，keep waiting（another 1and half years）or give up or make a new one，but i'm not sure that i can still choose chevre！



The more I think about it I think it doesn’t make sense.  I chose blue paon and raisin, which is on the current season offer... so they can’t first come first serve and fulfill 2017 orders first?  So if I order the same combo again they will turn down again?? 

I will still choose chèvre but maybe in a birkin 25... 

Since I paid a deposit, they asked me to change my order.  I’m going in tomorrow... [emoji18]


----------



## Princess D

periogirl28 said:


> Wow so sorry to hear this! @Princess D you needed to put a deposit?



Yes!  They said it’s greater China region policy... imagine having paid a deposit and they only tell you after 16 months:  oops I just started to make your bag and just realized I run out of raw materials.... [emoji30]


----------



## periogirl28

Princess D said:


> Yes!  They said it’s greater China region policy... imagine having paid a deposit and they only tell you after 16 months:  oops I just started to make your bag and just realized I run out of raw materials.... [emoji30]


Wow that is really terrible.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## kathydep

Princess D said:


> I waited 1 year and 4 months for a chèvre K25 sellier and got a call today ------------ to tell me sorry it was cancelled because they run out of the leather!!!! I paid a deposit of over 50% of the bag price so I'm going in tomorrow to do it all over again!  Well, on the bright side, I get to go through this whole process again
> I'm thinking maybe I should order a b25 as the wait time might be shorter?!





aosyd said:


> I got call on Friday and they said same thing to me，they give me 3 choices，keep waiting（another 1and half years）or give up or make a new one，but i'm not sure that i can still choose chevre！


WHAT?! So sorry to hear this... keep us posted if they stil let you choose chevre.


----------



## bagidiotic

Princess D said:


> I waited 1 year and 4 months for a chèvre K25 sellier and got a call today ------------ to tell me sorry it was cancelled because they run out of the leather!!!! I paid a deposit of over 50% of the bag price so I'm going in tomorrow to do it all over again!  Well, on the bright side, I get to go through this whole process again
> I'm thinking maybe I should order a b25 as the wait time might be shorter?!


Very strange system for this store 50%deposit 
First time knowing this 
Gd luck to you tomorrow


----------



## Princess D

kathydep said:


> WHAT?! So sorry to hear this... keep us posted if they stil let you choose chevre.



From my conversation with my SA today it seems I can still choose chèvre from this year’s list.  I did question why the 2 colors are still available on the list yet Paris couldn’t make my bag.  She says sth like they can’t honor the AW2017 orders which I find fishy.  I might have thought too much but for a second I suspected my bag was sold to a VVIP who love the combo I made [emoji19]


----------



## mygoodies

Princess D said:


> I waited 1 year and 4 months for a chèvre K25 sellier and got a call today ------------ to tell me sorry it was cancelled because they run out of the leather!!!! I paid a deposit of over 50% of the bag price so I'm going in tomorrow to do it all over again!  Well, on the bright side, I get to go through this whole process again
> I'm thinking maybe I should order a b25 as the wait time might be shorter?!





aosyd said:


> I got call on Friday and they said same thing to me，they give me 3 choices，keep waiting（another 1and half years）or give up or make a new one，but i'm not sure that i can still choose chevre！



Oh my goodness!!! I am truly sorry for both of you!!! Now I’m really terrified to do a Chevre K25 with upcoming SO   but I want it so badly!!

@Princess D: will u be able to order Chevre again this time? Or is that out of the question since they’re out of goat leather?? 

@ aosyd: have u decided yet? I think it depends how bad u want Chevre, or maybe you will come across other colors and leather u would love even more than Chevre!


----------



## boboxu

Princess D said:


> The more I think about it I think it doesn’t make sense.  I chose blue paon and raisin, which is on the current season offer... so they can’t first come first serve and fulfill 2017 orders first?  So if I order the same combo again they will turn down again??
> 
> I will still choose chèvre but maybe in a birkin 25...
> 
> Since I paid a deposit, they asked me to change my order.  I’m going in tomorrow... [emoji18]


Sorry to hear about your SO. I somehow always get paranoid when thinking about place SO cherve Kelly. I want one badly but I can’t justify the wait. My epsom Kelly took 18 months but seemed like centuries to me. So I ended up just do whatever combos I love in Birkins


----------



## Txoceangirl

Princess D said:


> I waited 1 year and 4 months for a chèvre K25 sellier and got a call today ------------ to tell me sorry it was cancelled because they run out of the leather!!!! I paid a deposit of over 50% of the bag price so I'm going in tomorrow to do it all over again!  Well, on the bright side, I get to go through this whole process again
> I'm thinking maybe I should order a b25 as the wait time might be shorter?!





aosyd said:


> I got call on Friday and they said same thing to me，they give me 3 choices，keep waiting（another 1and half years）or give up or make a new one，but i'm not sure that i can still choose chevre！



I’m sorry this happened to you both. I suspect there will be others in the same predicament, I might be one of them... placed a K25 chèvre sellier order in spring17. Now, I am very afraid. My exterior is noir and raisin interior.

@aosyd  was AW17 order but what colors, please?

@Princess D where you spring 17 or other? And ordered paon and raisin. Where these both exterior colors or one ext and one int?

Trying to find commonality as I can’t imagine all chèvre being out....Also panicking that I might get the call too.


----------



## Princess D

Txoceangirl said:


> I’m sorry this happened to you both. I suspect there will be others in the same predicament, I might be one of them... placed a K25 chèvre sellier order in spring17. Now, I am very afraid. My exterior is noir and raisin interior.
> 
> @aosyd  was AW17 order but what colors, please?
> 
> @Princess D where you spring 17 or other? And ordered paon and raisin. Where these both exterior colors or one ext and one int?
> 
> Trying to find commonality as I can’t imagine all chèvre being out....Also panicking that I might get the call too.



I ordered in April 2017 and both BP and raisin are exterior colors...... I’ve heard that Kelly chèvre sellier usually means long wait so I might order a b25 as replacement instead.... since I already wasted 16 months waiting on nothing!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm waiting on a raisin chevre K25 too.....so far, still in system after a little over a year.....


----------



## mp4

K28 raisin chèvre.....almost 2 years.  No calls indicating there is a problem.  If my order gets cancelled, I will know for sure that a raisin SO is NOT meant to be for me and I will move on.  This is raisin SO #3 after a skunk ruined my favorite all time H bag and a SO that showed up wrong.  I've been on a 6 year journey for a raisin SO...


----------



## etoupebirkin

Triple post. Don’t know what’s going on with the iPod tonight.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Double post.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Princess D said:


> The more I think about it I think it doesn’t make sense.  I chose blue paon and raisin, which is on the current season offer... so they can’t first come first serve and fulfill 2017 orders first?  So if I order the same combo again they will turn down again??
> 
> I will still choose chèvre but maybe in a birkin 25...
> 
> Since I paid a deposit, they asked me to change my order.  I’m going in tomorrow... [emoji18]


I’m so sorry to hear your BP chevre kelly SO has been cancelled  I’m still waiting on a BP chevre K28 from April 2016. 
I’ve been told it’s still in the system...
It’s very odd BP chevre is still on the SO list if they’ve apparently “run out” of that leather


----------



## Princess D

mygoodies said:


> Oh my goodness!!! I am truly sorry for both of you!!! Now I’m really terrified to do a Chevre K25 with upcoming SO   but I want it so badly!!
> 
> @Princess D: will u be able to order Chevre again this time? Or is that out of the question since they’re out of goat leather??
> 
> @ aosyd: have u decided yet? I think it depends how bad u want Chevre, or maybe you will come across other colors and leather u would love even more than Chevre!



I ordered a different color combo in chèvre k25... there’s no restrictions as I was told they only ran out of BP and raisin for AW2017.  I don’t know how this makes sense as the colors are still on this year’s list.  But I stuck with chèvre k sellier as that’s the only reason why I wanted an SO - I want a Sellier Kelly which is not in Epsom! The wait begins again...


----------



## mygoodies

Princess D said:


> I ordered a different color combo in chèvre k25... there’s no restrictions as I was told they only ran out of BP and raisin for AW2017.  I don’t know how this makes sense as the colors are still on this year’s list.  But I stuck with chèvre k sellier as that’s the only reason why I wanted an SO - I want a Sellier Kelly which is not in Epsom! The wait begins again...



Crossing fingers and toes for you dear!!! Like you I only want a Sellier in Chevre and not Epsom. I have yet to submit my SO next month. Hope we both get lucky this time round and the waiting won’t be as killing!


----------



## aosyd

Txoceangirl said:


> I’m sorry this happened to you both. I suspect there will be others in the same predicament, I might be one of them... placed a K25 chèvre sellier order in spring17. Now, I am very afraid. My exterior is noir and raisin interior.
> 
> @aosyd  was AW17 order but what colors, please?
> 
> @Princess D where you spring 17 or other? And ordered paon and raisin. Where these both exterior colors or one ext and one int?
> 
> Trying to find commonality as I can’t imagine all chèvre being out....Also panicking that I might get the call too.



I put down my order in April 2017，It was a noir chevre K28 with red（I couldn't remember which red），I decide to have chevre again but different colour comb！In that case will they consider to let me jump the queue？


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

aosyd said:


> I put down my order in April 2017，It was a noir chevre K28 with red（I couldn't remember which red），I decide to have chevre again but different colour comb！In that case will they consider to let me jump the queue？


Thanks for the info. I hope they resolve this quickly for you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Princess D

aosyd said:


> I put down my order in April 2017，It was a noir chevre K28 with red（I couldn't remember which red），I decide to have chevre again but different colour comb！In that case will they consider to let me jump the queue？



I went in to choose a different combo and asked my SA if this will be considered a replacement or a new order in Paris ‘ perspective.  She said it’s a replacement so guess Paris would expedite ... but again she’s got no control and can’t promise.. [emoji22][emoji18]


----------



## flower_power

Princess D said:


> I waited 1 year and 4 months for a chèvre K25 sellier and got a call today ------------ to tell me sorry it was cancelled because they run out of the leather!!!! I paid a deposit of over 50% of the bag price so I'm going in tomorrow to do it all over again!  Well, on the bright side, I get to go through this whole process again
> I'm thinking maybe I should order a b25 as the wait time might be shorter?!



I got the same phone call too on Friday !
My order was first semester 2017- so > 1 year too. 

Is it Chèvre Kelly that’s the issue ?
Just wondering if should bother with another Chèvre Kelly > Chèvre Birkin or Constance > Just go for another leather completely . 
SM said can come in in Sept to place another SO for this “missed” one .
Fingers crossed something works out for all of us this time .


----------



## azukitea

flower_power said:


> I got the same phone call too on Friday !
> My order was first semester 2017- so > 1 year too.
> 
> Is it Chèvre Kelly that’s the issue ?
> Just wondering if should bother with another Chèvre Kelly > Chèvre Birkin or Constance > Just go for another leather completely .
> SM said can come in in Sept to place another SO for this “missed” one .
> Fingers crossed something works out for all of us this time .


hi, which colour of chevre is affected?


----------



## aosyd

Thank you so much for all your experiences for SO，store manager call me today to comfirm what is my choice，so i told him that i what to cancel the old one and make a new one，he said it is a good choice because they will open a new type of kelly（the one with a letter at the front ）so i can choose that one instead of my old one，sounds great，I will wait for his call in Sep！


----------



## periogirl28

aosyd said:


> Thank you so much for all your experiences for SO，store manager call me today to comfirm what is my choice，so i told him that i what to cancel the old one and make a new one，he said it is a good choice because they will open a new type of kelly（the one with a letter at the front ）so i can choose that one instead of my old one，sounds great，I will wait for his call in Sep！


Lettre Kelly. Congrats hope it all works out.


----------



## flower_power

Etoupe 
Thanks !



azukitea said:


> hi, which colour of chevre is affected?


----------



## flower_power

aosyd said:


> Thank you so much for all your experiences for SO，store manager call me today to comfirm what is my choice，so i told him that i what to cancel the old one and make a new one，he said it is a good choice because they will open a new type of kelly（the one with a letter at the front ）so i can choose that one instead of my old one，sounds great，I will wait for his call in Sep！



Exciting ! Enjoy ordering a new SO !
My SM told me to come in Sept when they have more info about the options available for this replacement order . 
Fingers crossed !


----------



## sbelle

Princess D said:


> I waited 1 year and 4 months for a chèvre K25 sellier and got a call today ------------ to tell me sorry it was cancelled because they run out of the leather!!!! I paid a deposit of over 50% of the bag price so I'm going in tomorrow to do it all over again!  Well, on the bright side, I get to go through this whole process again
> I'm thinking maybe I should order a b25 as the wait time might be shorter?!





aosyd said:


> I got call on Friday and they said same thing to me，they give me 3 choices，keep waiting（another 1and half years）or give up or make a new one，but i'm not sure that i can still choose chevre！





flower_power said:


> I got the same phone call too on Friday !
> My order was first semester 2017- so > 1 year too.
> 
> Is it Chèvre Kelly that’s the issue ?
> Just wondering if should bother with another Chèvre Kelly > Chèvre Birkin or Constance > Just go for another leather completely .
> SM said can come in in Sept to place another SO for this “missed” one .
> Fingers crossed something works out for all of us this time .



I feel very bad for you all , having a SO cancelled after all that time.   

And it made me worry because I have also been waiting for a chèvre sellier Kelly 28 since April 2016 — so 2 years and 4 months so far.  I have been wondering  if I’ll be getting a phone call telling me th same thing.

Is there anyone else here that placed a chevre Kelly SO in April 2016 and still hasn’t received it ?


----------



## Princess D

aosyd said:


> Thank you so much for all your experiences for SO，store manager call me today to comfirm what is my choice，so i told him that i what to cancel the old one and make a new one，he said it is a good choice because they will open a new type of kelly（the one with a letter at the front ）so i can choose that one instead of my old one，sounds great，I will wait for his call in Sep！



Letter Kelly and the galop kelly ( special handles ) as well... I kept my choice of k25 sellier chèvre though... I won’t give up after 16 months [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## westcoastgal

sbelle said:


> I feel very bad for you all , having a SO cancelled after all that time.
> 
> And it made me worry because I have also been waiting for a chèvre sellier Kelly 28 since April 2016 — so 2 years and 4 months so far.  I have been wondering  if I’ll be getting a phone call telling me th same thing.
> 
> Is there anyone else here that placed a chevre Kelly SO in April 2016 and still hasn’t received it ?


I hope you all get a resolution soon. Waiting for an SO is not easy anyway, and I’m sorry the clock has to reset on your SOs. I do hope they really really expedite.


----------



## pcil

sbelle said:


> I feel very bad for you all , having a SO cancelled after all that time.
> 
> And it made me worry because I have also been waiting for a chèvre sellier Kelly 28 since April 2016 — so 2 years and 4 months so far.  I have been wondering  if I’ll be getting a phone call telling me th same thing.
> 
> Is there anyone else here that placed a chevre Kelly SO in April 2016 and still hasn’t received it ?



I have a chevre kelly SO placed in Nov 2015 and it's still not here  I have 2 other non-K SOs placed after this that already came. I hope they'll start making those kelly chevre SO!!


----------



## mygoodies

Princess D said:


> I went in to choose a different combo and asked my SA if this will be considered a replacement or a new order in Paris ‘ perspective.  She said it’s a replacement so guess Paris would expedite ... but again she’s got no control and can’t promise.. [emoji22][emoji18]



All of a sudden I’m wondering if H used ALL the Chevre for the Mini Ks   and realized at the end they didn’t have enough left for their SOs ... sigh


----------



## ChaneLisette

pcil said:


> I have a chevre kelly SO placed in Nov 2015 and it's still not here  I have 2 other non-K SOs placed after this that already came. I hope they'll start making those kelly chevre SO!!


My chevre Kelly from November 2015 finally arrived in June. Hope yours arrives soon!


----------



## MsHermesAU

sbelle said:


> I feel very bad for you all , having a SO cancelled after all that time.
> 
> And it made me worry because I have also been waiting for a chèvre sellier Kelly 28 since April 2016 — so 2 years and 4 months so far.  I have been wondering  if I’ll be getting a phone call telling me th same thing.
> 
> Is there anyone else here that placed a chevre Kelly SO in April 2016 and still hasn’t received it ?


Me!! I’m in the exact same position as you. Fingers crossed ours are still on their way


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Serva1

sbelle said:


> I feel very bad for you all , having a SO cancelled after all that time.
> 
> And it made me worry because I have also been waiting for a chèvre sellier Kelly 28 since April 2016 — so 2 years and 4 months so far.  I have been wondering  if I’ll be getting a phone call telling me th same thing.
> 
> Is there anyone else here that placed a chevre Kelly SO in April 2016 and still hasn’t received it ?



+2 but there is hope in the air [emoji92]


----------



## pcil

ChaneLisette said:


> My chevre Kelly from November 2015 finally arrived in June. Hope yours arrives soon!



OH!! That's good news! Thank you! Hopefully mine comes soon too.


----------



## MRS.Hermes

mine so order has been cancelled too. i ordered Cherve Kelly blue paon with orange which I placed the order may 2017.


----------



## Lady_S

Oh gosh so many cancelled chevre SOs.....


----------



## sbelle

Lady_S said:


> Oh gosh so many cancelled chevre SOs.....



I wonder if we have seen this happen on tpf before -  where a number of members have seen their SO’s cancelled.  Does anyone remember this happening before ?

I don’t know if the cancelled orders have all been the same color, but the other commonality is that they are all  chevre kellys ordered in 2017.  

It doesn’t seem like any of the tpf 2016 orders have been cancelled ....... yet.


----------



## Anchanel79

sbelle said:


> I wonder if we have seen this happen on tpf before -  where a number of members have seen their SO’s cancelled.  Does anyone remember this happening before ?
> 
> I don’t know if the cancelled orders have all been the same color, but the other commonality is that they are all  chevre kellys ordered in 2017.
> 
> It doesn’t seem like any of the tpf 2016 orders have been cancelled ....... yet.


This makes me worry. My second SO was place in April 2017. Although, it is not Kelly but it is chevre B25 noir. I didnt hear anything about it for a while. Need to contact my SA to see.


----------



## Txoceangirl

sbelle said:


> I wonder if we have seen this happen on tpf before -  where a number of members have seen their SO’s cancelled.  Does anyone remember this happening before ?
> 
> I don’t know if the cancelled orders have all been the same color, but the other commonality is that they are all  chevre kellys ordered in 2017.
> 
> It doesn’t seem like any of the tpf 2016 orders have been cancelled ....... yet.


I contacted my store to see if my April ‘17 K25 Sellier noir chèvre was impacted. They said NO and to be patient. I explained that I know of many that were just contacted regarding similar order and they said no news on their end. For now, I seem to be ok. 

I’m in the US, not certain if there is any country connection in addition to chèvre issue.


----------



## mygoodies

Gosh Ladies, I am truly sorry to hear all this [emoji13] now I’m terrified to place my Chevre SO next month. But I guess I don’t have any choice as I really want a Chevre Sellier so badly!! 

For those who have submitted their SO again: any of u could share the new SO lists please [emoji2] TIA


----------



## mygoodies

Txoceangirl said:


> I contacted my store to see if my April ‘17 K25 Sellier noir chèvre was impacted. They said NO and to be patient. I explained that I know of many that were just contacted regarding similar order and they said no news on their end. For now, I seem to be ok.
> 
> I’m in the US, not certain if there is any country connection in addition to chèvre issue.



Oooh mine would be same dear!!! Crossing fingers and toes for you as I’m dying to see it!!! 

Interesting question if there’s some connections with regards to the country you ordered it!


----------



## westcoastgal

MRS.Hermes said:


> mine so order has been cancelled too. i ordered Cherve Kelly blue paon with orange which I placed the order may 2017.


I’m so sorry to hear this news.


----------



## ava&ava

Hi all - this is my first ever post on here but I have been reading through the posts when I have time. Full of information so it’s really helpful.

I’ve been offered an SO this autumn and I’m wondering if Rose Poupre will still be in this year’s list? I’d love a B25 in Chèvre with RA lining and perhaps I’ll do a contrast stitch. I really want to do one Chèvre and RP is the only colour I like....does anyone have an intel on that?


TIA!


----------



## Serva1

Sorry to hear about cancelled chèvre SOs. I received my sellier Kelly after waiting for little over 2 years. Sorry for the strange angle in my pic.


----------



## azukitea

Serva1 said:


> Sorry to hear about cancelled chèvre SOs. I received my sellier Kelly after waiting for little over 2 years. Sorry for the strange angle in my pic.
> View attachment 4165261


congrats @Serva1 , love the pic and patience pays off in the end


----------



## periogirl28

Wow really sorry to hear about the multiple cancelled Chevre orders. I hope Hermes makes it right for those affected. Here is my Azalee 25K, ready after 1 year 5 months. It waited 5 more months at FSH until I picked it up recently. Happy Friday!


----------



## bagidiotic

ava&ava said:


> Hi all - this is my first ever post on here but I have been reading through the posts when I have time. Full of information so it’s really helpful.
> 
> I’ve been offered an SO this autumn and I’m wondering if Rose Poupre will still be in this year’s list? I’d love a B25 in Chèvre with RA lining and perhaps I’ll do a contrast stitch. I really want to do one Chèvre and RP is the only colour I like....does anyone have an intel on that?
> 
> 
> TIA!


Likely the list of colors will only be out  mid of next month 
But it shouldn't differ much from the last round


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Wow really sorry to hear about the multiple cancelled Chevre orders. I hope Hermes makes it right for those affected. Here is my Azalee 25K, ready after 1 year 5 months. It waited 5 more months at FSH until I picked it up recently. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4165482
> View attachment 4165483


Lovely and such sweet k


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Lovely and such sweet k


Thank you!


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> Wow really sorry to hear about the multiple cancelled Chevre orders. I hope Hermes makes it right for those affected. Here is my Azalee 25K, ready after 1 year 5 months. It waited 5 more months at FSH until I picked it up recently. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4165482
> View attachment 4165483


She is so gorgeous!  I love the colors you chose. Amazing that she arrived so quickly!


----------



## periogirl28

Txoceangirl said:


> She is so gorgeous!  I love the colors you chose. Amazing that she arrived so quickly!


Thank you! And oh dear I must be spoilt because I am used to most of my SOs arriving within 6 months!  Things are very fluid now.


----------



## Serva1

azukitea said:


> congrats @Serva1 , love the pic and patience pays off in the end



Thank you dear azukitea, yes patience is a virtue. This year I have not been able to focus on any other bags except wait for this piece, a unicorn for me. I feel my collection is complete.

Thank you for all the likes [emoji173]️


----------



## mygoodies

Serva1 said:


> Sorry to hear about cancelled chèvre SOs. I received my sellier Kelly after waiting for little over 2 years. Sorry for the strange angle in my pic.
> View attachment 4165261



CONGRATS dear!!! Is it 25 or 28 [emoji2] would love to see some mod shots[emoji259]


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Wow really sorry to hear about the multiple cancelled Chevre orders. I hope Hermes makes it right for those affected. Here is my Azalee 25K, ready after 1 year 5 months. It waited 5 more months at FSH until I picked it up recently. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4165482
> View attachment 4165483



She’s perfect!!! Wow can’t believe u waited another 5 months to pick her up[emoji33] 
CONGRATS [emoji323]


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> She’s perfect!!! Wow can’t believe u waited another 5 months to pick her up[emoji33]
> CONGRATS [emoji323]


 was really busy.


----------



## ava&ava

periogirl28 said:


> Wow really sorry to hear about the multiple cancelled Chevre orders. I hope Hermes makes it right for those affected. Here is my Azalee 25K, ready after 1 year 5 months. It waited 5 more months at FSH until I picked it up recently. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4165482
> View attachment 4165483




Ahhhh we’re bag twins! Gorgeous! Is it GM lining?
My new K25 Sellier in RA is also ready for collection after 5 months! But now I wish did contrast stitching....

PS. New poster but been lurking around awhile...


----------



## periogirl28

ava&ava said:


> Ahhhh we’re bag twins! Gorgeous! Is it GM lining?
> My new K25 Sellier in RA is also ready for collection after 5 months! But now I wish did contrast stitching....
> 
> PS. New poster but been lurking around awhile...


Yes it is Mouette lining. I wasn't that sure I wanted that contrast stitch esp with GHW but my SA said go for it. 5 months is really good, congrats!


----------



## ava&ava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Ok ladies, my secretive SO is......
> 
> a kelly DOLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Do you mind sharing the price (or private message if you prefer)?
Just curious if you don’t mind!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Serva1 said:


> Sorry to hear about cancelled chèvre SOs. I received my sellier Kelly after waiting for little over 2 years. Sorry for the strange angle in my pic.
> View attachment 4165261


Beautiful! Congratulations...you ere very patient!


----------



## mimi 123

periogirl28 said:


> Wow really sorry to hear about the multiple cancelled Chevre orders. I hope Hermes makes it right for those affected. Here is my Azalee 25K, ready after 1 year 5 months. It waited 5 more months at FSH until I picked it up recently. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4165482
> View attachment 4165483


Oh this is super sweet! This is epsom, right? Love it!


----------



## periogirl28

mimi 123 said:


> Oh this is super sweet! This is epsom, right? Love it!


Yes it is Epsom. Thank you and thanks everyone for the *LIKES! *


----------



## Serva1

mygoodies said:


> CONGRATS dear!!! Is it 25 or 28 [emoji2] would love to see some mod shots[emoji259]



Thank you, it’s a K28. I could have ordered a K25 but I wanted this one, because it works better for meetings.







Txoceangirl said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations...you ere very patient!



Thank you, I have so many bags keeping me happy while I was waiting for this jem to show up. Hermès has always been wonderful for me.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> Sorry to hear about cancelled chèvre SOs. I received my sellier Kelly after waiting for little over 2 years. Sorry for the strange angle in my pic.
> View attachment 4165261





Serva1 said:


> Thank you, it’s a K28. I could have ordered a K25 but I wanted this one, because it works better for meetings.
> View attachment 4166221
> 
> View attachment 4166222
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have so many bags keeping me happy while I was waiting for this jem to show up. Hermès has always been wonderful for me.



So beautiful, *Serva*, you must be thrilled!  Is the gold hardware brushed? Lovely, understated elegance!


----------



## Serva1

etoile de mer said:


> So beautiful, *Serva*, you must be thrilled!  Is the gold hardware brushed? Lovely, understated elegance!



Thank you edm, yes brushed ghw. No contrast stiching or lining. I wanted a clean look this time and very happy with the craftmanship and the entire procedure, despite the long wait. I love Hermès and at the moment this feels like my final bag. So happy [emoji3]


----------



## cocomlle

Serva1 said:


> Sorry to hear about cancelled chèvre SOs. I received my sellier Kelly after waiting for little over 2 years. Sorry for the strange angle in my pic.
> View attachment 4165261



Gorgeous! The BGHW is magnificent!


----------



## Styleanyone

When I asked my SA from SCP - do they get Constance Elan bag sometimes, I was told that Constance Elan bag has become a special order item. I read some posts here, some stores still have Constance bag, maybe not Constance Elan. I have already places my SO so I guess no chance for the Elan this year. Is it true for the Constance Elan special order?


----------



## Princess D

ava&ava said:


> Hi all - this is my first ever post on here but I have been reading through the posts when I have time. Full of information so it’s really helpful.
> 
> I’ve been offered an SO this autumn and I’m wondering if Rose Poupre will still be in this year’s list? I’d love a B25 in Chèvre with RA lining and perhaps I’ll do a contrast stitch. I really want to do one Chèvre and RP is the only colour I like....does anyone have an intel on that?
> 
> 
> TIA!



I was there last week and rose poupre in chèvre was in the list


----------



## periogirl28

Styleanyone said:


> When I asked my SA from SCP - do they get Constance Elan bag sometimes, I was told that Constance Elan bag has become a special order item. I read some posts here, some stores still have Constance bag, maybe not Constance Elan. I have already places my SO so I guess no chance for the Elan this year. Is it true for the Constance Elan special order?


I believe at the moment Elans are only made in exotics so yes if you want a regular leather one you need to SO it. The other sizes are available for PO and SO in regular and exotic.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Styleanyone said:


> When I asked my SA from SCP - do they get Constance Elan bag sometimes, I was told that Constance Elan bag has become a special order item. I read some posts here, some stores still have Constance bag, maybe not Constance Elan. I have already places my SO so I guess no chance for the Elan this year. Is it true for the Constance Elan special order?


Yes and I have an SO Constance elan in Epsom.


----------



## Nahreen

Serva1 said:


> Sorry to hear about cancelled chèvre SOs. I received my sellier Kelly after waiting for little over 2 years. Sorry for the strange angle in my pic.
> View attachment 4165261



It is lovely Serva. I hope you will be happy with your K.


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> Wow really sorry to hear about the multiple cancelled Chevre orders. I hope Hermes makes it right for those affected. Here is my Azalee 25K, ready after 1 year 5 months. It waited 5 more months at FSH until I picked it up recently. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4165482
> View attachment 4165483



Congratulations Periogirl to your beautiful pink K.


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations Periogirl to your beautiful pink K.


Thank you, my very kind friend. Hope you are well!


----------



## ava&ava

Princess D said:


> I was there last week and rose poupre in chèvre was in the list



Thank you. I’m excited but I do have a second choice incase it’s no longer on the list...


----------



## ava&ava

Gorgeous!!

I’m wondering if my Kelly Cut chèvre SO will also take this long????



Serva1 said:


> Thank you, it’s a K28. I could have ordered a K25 but I wanted this one, because it works better for meetings.
> View attachment 4166221
> 
> View attachment 4166222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have so many bags keeping me happy while I was waiting for this jem to show up. Hermès has always been wonderful for me.


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you or the info @periogirl28 and @xiangxiang073. I will have to wait my turn for the SO. Constance Elan is on my wishlist for over a year now. Do you ladies know how much for the Epsom and swift? The price thread does not have it for the Elan. The reseller’s price is over $12000. If there is not much difference, I will consider the reseller.


----------



## Serva1

cocomlle said:


> Gorgeous! The BGHW is magnificent!


Thank you and I agree, it’s nice to have different hw. Missing rghw in my collection and my grail (guilloche [emoji7])



Nahreen said:


> It is lovely Serva. I hope you will be happy with your K.


Thank you dear friend, I absolutely love it and will carry my bag soon. Need to remove all the plastic stickers first.



ava&ava said:


> Gorgeous!!
> I’m wondering if my Kelly Cut chèvre SO will also take this long????


Thank you, hope you don’t have to wait over two years. Imo a year is ok, but with sellier it’s perhaps different. Glad I got mine, have not been able to focus on any other bags this year due to the wait.


----------



## etoile de mer

Serva1 said:


> Thank you edm, yes brushed ghw. No contrast stiching or lining. I wanted a clean look this time and very happy with the craftmanship and the entire procedure, despite the long wait. I love Hermès and at the moment this feels like my final bag. So happy [emoji3]



So gorgeous, and I love  the brushed gold hardware! Wonderful that after a long wait you're so pleased!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## etoupebirkin

Ordered in November. Received today.
30 CM birkin, Raisin Chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, brushed gold hardware and rose azalee stitching. It’s so light and pretty.


----------



## BirkinLover77

etoupebirkin said:


> Ordered in November. Received today.
> 30 CM birkin, Raisin Chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, brushed gold hardware and rose azalee stitching. It’s so light and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4167513
> View attachment 4167514
> View attachment 4167515


Wow! Beautiful combo and love the interior pop of color and stitching. Congratulations.


----------



## MsHermesAU

ava&ava said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> I’m wondering if my Kelly Cut chèvre SO will also take this long????


Wow, were you able to SO a kelly cut? I would love to do one but I don’t believe it’s on the standard SO list?


----------



## luxi_max

etoupebirkin said:


> Ordered in November. Received today.
> 30 CM birkin, Raisin Chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, brushed gold hardware and rose azalee stitching. It’s so light and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4167513
> View attachment 4167514
> View attachment 4167515



So gorgeous! Congrats! Really love the RJ interior!


----------



## MsHermesAU

etoupebirkin said:


> Ordered in November. Received today.
> 30 CM birkin, Raisin Chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, brushed gold hardware and rose azalee stitching. It’s so light and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4167513
> View attachment 4167514
> View attachment 4167515


This is a gorgeous SO, congratulations!


----------



## mygoodies

Serva1 said:


> Thank you, it’s a K28. I could have ordered a K25 but I wanted this one, because it works better for meetings.
> View attachment 4166221
> 
> View attachment 4166222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have so many bags keeping me happy while I was waiting for this jem to show up. Hermès has always been wonderful for me.



She’s absolutely PERFECTION dear[emoji108][emoji108]
28 looks great on you as well! Enjoyyyy this black beauty for many years to come!

And.... did I spy a Rue Cambon shopping spree right there LOL


----------



## Txoceangirl

etoupebirkin said:


> Ordered in November. Received today.
> 30 CM birkin, Raisin Chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, brushed gold hardware and rose azalee stitching. It’s so light and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4167513
> View attachment 4167514
> View attachment 4167515


That’s a quick delivery for chevre. She’s gorgeous, congrats dear!


----------



## Meta

MsHermesAU said:


> Wow, were you able to SO a kelly cut? I would love to do one but I don’t believe it’s on the standard SO list?


There are other bags that are available for SO including Kelly Cut, Kelly Pochette, and Kelly Mini II, but it will only be single color and availability will depend on your store. I mentioned this here.


----------



## mochipuppy

Oh no!! I placed an bleu electrique chevre kelly Sellier 28 SO on Oct 2017. I hope it’s not cancelled  i remember the SA suggesting chevre leather to me because it’s unique to SO? I don’t remember now. 

Sounds like kelly Sellier SO takes longer than other bags?


----------



## carlinha

periogirl28 said:


> Wow really sorry to hear about the multiple cancelled Chevre orders. I hope Hermes makes it right for those affected. Here is my Azalee 25K, ready after 1 year 5 months. It waited 5 more months at FSH until I picked it up recently. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4165482
> View attachment 4165483


omg congrats on this beauty periogirl!!!  we are fraternal twins on my B25!!!


----------



## periogirl28

carlinha said:


> omg congrats on this beauty periogirl!!!  we are fraternal twins on my B25!!!


Are we twins on the Azalee Swift B25? Yeah I know, I have 2 quite similar bags. Thanks so much for your kind comment!


----------



## marzipanchen

etoupebirkin said:


> Ordered in November. Received today.
> 30 CM birkin, Raisin Chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, brushed gold hardware and rose azalee stitching. It’s so light and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4167513
> View attachment 4167514
> View attachment 4167515


Wow, your SO is so beautiful and unique! Love the combination with the RJ and brushed GHW... Congratulations and may you wear it in good health.


----------



## Serva1

mygoodies said:


> She’s absolutely PERFECTION dear[emoji108][emoji108]
> 28 looks great on you as well! Enjoyyyy this black beauty for many years to come!
> 
> And.... did I spy a Rue Cambon shopping spree right there LOL



Thank you for the sweet compliments, happy to share in this thread since I love looking at different SO and yes...you caught me in action [emoji3]


----------



## carlinha

periogirl28 said:


> Are we twins on the Azalee Swift B25? Yeah I know, I have 2 quite similar bags. Thanks so much for your kind comment!


no i have a B25 SO in i think the same specs as your K25 - rose azalee epsom, gris mouette interior?


----------



## periogirl28

carlinha said:


> no i have a B25 SO in i think the same specs as your K25 - rose azalee epsom, gris mouette interior?


Ah nice!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## chicinthecity777

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you or the info @periogirl28 and @xiangxiang073. I will have to wait my turn for the SO. Constance Elan is on my wishlist for over a year now. Do you ladies know how much for the Epsom and swift? The price thread does not have it for the Elan. The reseller’s price is over $12000. If there is not much difference, I will consider the reseller.


You won't know the exact price until the bag is made and delivered to the store ready to be collected. As a general ballpark, it will be between 24 and 18. Swift will be slightly more expensive than Epsom.


----------



## Notorious Pink

etoupebirkin said:


> Ordered in November. Received today.
> 30 CM birkin, Raisin Chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, brushed gold hardware and rose azalee stitching. It’s so light and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4167513
> View attachment 4167514
> View attachment 4167515



Faaabulous, eb! It’s gorgeous, congratulations!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> Are we twins on the Azalee Swift B25? Yeah I know, I have 2 quite similar bags. Thanks so much for your kind comment!



Triplets on Azalee Swift B25! But mine is regular, not SO.[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> Triplets on Azalee Swift B25! But mine is regular, not SO.[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


Oh my Azalee B is regular also.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

etoupebirkin said:


> Ordered in November. Received today.
> 30 CM birkin, Raisin Chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, brushed gold hardware and rose azalee stitching. It’s so light and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4167513
> View attachment 4167514
> View attachment 4167515


*OH YAY!!!!! She's total royalty C!!!!
Absolutely loooooove the stitching on this! 
Came out fabulous!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!*


----------



## Styleanyone

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You won't know the exact price until the bag is made and delivered to the store ready to be collected. As a general ballpark, it will be between 24 and 18. Swift will be slightly more expensive than Epsom.


Thank you @xiangxiang0731


----------



## GNIPPOHS

periogirl28 said:


> Wow really sorry to hear about the multiple cancelled Chevre orders. I hope Hermes makes it right for those affected. Here is my Azalee 25K, ready after 1 year 5 months. It waited 5 more months at FSH until I picked it up recently. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4165482
> View attachment 4165483



Congrats periogirl! Soooo pretty! RA is just perfect for this size...  Am also waiting for a RA k25, hope mine comes soon too. 



Serva1 said:


> Thank you, it’s a K28. I could have ordered a K25 but I wanted this one, because it works better for meetings.
> View attachment 4166221
> 
> View attachment 4166222
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have so many bags keeping me happy while I was waiting for this jem to show up. Hermès has always been wonderful for me.



Congrats Serva, what a wonderful addition to your neutral beauties 



etoupebirkin said:


> Ordered in November. Received today.
> 30 CM birkin, Raisin Chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, brushed gold hardware and rose azalee stitching. It’s so light and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4167513
> View attachment 4167514
> View attachment 4167515



Thats fast! Congrats etoupebirkin, love the constrast stitching


----------



## periogirl28

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats periogirl! Soooo pretty! RA is just perfect for this size...  Am also waiting for a RA k25, hope mine comes soon too.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Serva, what a wonderful addition to your neutral beauties
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fast! Congrats etoupebirkin, love the constrast stitching


Thank you. Would be fab to be twins/ cousins!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

etoupebirkin said:


> Ordered in November. Received today.
> 30 CM birkin, Raisin Chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, brushed gold hardware and rose azalee stitching. It’s so light and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4167513
> View attachment 4167514
> View attachment 4167515


Wowww!!! That is just so gorgeous! And you go it so FAST! Wowww! congrats!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

periogirl28 said:


> Wow really sorry to hear about the multiple cancelled Chevre orders. I hope Hermes makes it right for those affected. Here is my Azalee 25K, ready after 1 year 5 months. It waited 5 more months at FSH until I picked it up recently. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4165482
> View attachment 4165483


What a beautiful K! the colors are gorgeous! congrats!


----------



## Serva1

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats Serva, what a wonderful addition to your neutral beauties



Thank you Gnippohs and yes, my neutral family is growing [emoji3] wish I could be bold with pretty colourful bags like so many here.


----------



## periogirl28

TresBeauHermes said:


> What a beautiful K! the colors are gorgeous! congrats!


Thank you and thanks everyone for the likes!


----------



## stephenalec

Finally got the beautiful princess home after waiting for 13 months.


----------



## ladysarah

stephenalec said:


> View attachment 4168719
> 
> 
> Finally got the beautiful princess home after waiting for 13 months.


Is that etoupe with rose Tyrien, Sellier 28?


----------



## stephenalec

ladysarah said:


> Is that etoupe with rose Tyrien, Sellier 28?



It’s kelly sellier 25 etoupe with rose azalee


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ladysarah

Serva1 said:


> Sorry to hear about cancelled chèvre SOs. I received my sellier Kelly after waiting for little over 2 years. Sorry for the strange angle in my pic.
> View attachment 4165261


May I ask the full spec?


----------



## Summerof89

This may be a super silly question but I did do a search and found nothing.

Is it possible for a walk in to be offered a SO at FSH? It so, how? TIA


----------



## bagidiotic

Summerof89 said:


> This may be a super silly question but I did do a search and found nothing.
> 
> Is it possible for a walk in to be offered a SO at FSH? It so, how? TIA


0 chance
Unless your lucky star really shines high and bright


----------



## allanrvj

Summerof89 said:


> This may be a super silly question but I did do a search and found nothing.
> 
> Is it possible for a walk in to be offered a SO at FSH? It so, how? TIA


Yes but depends on how busy the store is and the SA's mood (if you click, etc).

When you visit FSH around Sept-Oct and the bag you're looking for is not readily available, you could be offered to place a special order instead. This was my experience some years ago. But it's all a matter of luck and not something that you should depend on.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

stephenalec said:


> View attachment 4168719
> 
> 
> Finally got the beautiful princess home after waiting for 13 months.



LOVE!


----------



## BirkinLover77

stephenalec said:


> View attachment 4168719
> 
> 
> Finally got the beautiful princess home after waiting for 13 months.


Beautiful SO! Love the color combo!! Congratulations


----------



## Serva1

ladysarah said:


> May I ask the full spec?



Of course, my bag in chèvre is completely black, no contrast lining or stitching. Brushed ghw. Clean and simple.


----------



## etoupebirkin

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wowww!!! That is just so gorgeous! And you go it so FAST! Wowww! congrats!


I tried to multi quote everyone, but it didn’t work.

Thank for the Love ladies. It’s such a pretty bag and it came so fast. I really wasn’t expecting it so quickly. So, it will be a birthday present.

The interior just glows.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I placed my super special SO at the end of July. At that time, I was told it would be around a year wait. My lovely sa and the sweetest sm told me this weekend that Paris will be done with it by January! That's like 5-6 months (omg).

My quota for the first half of 2019 is already accounted for hahahaha


----------



## ladysarah

Serva1 said:


> Of course, my bag in chèvre is completely black, no contrast lining or stitching. Brushed ghw. Clean and simple.


J’adore!!!!


----------



## hopiko

stephenalec said:


> View attachment 4168719
> 
> 
> Finally got the beautiful princess home after waiting for 13 months.


Congrats! Beautiful combo! Totally worth the wait!  Perfect little “pop” bag!


----------



## hopiko

Serva1 said:


> Thank you, it’s a K28. I could have ordered a K25 but I wanted this one, because it works better for meetings.
> View attachment 4166221
> 
> View attachment 4166222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have so many bags keeping me happy while I was waiting for this jem to show up. Hermès has always been wonderful for me.


Classic, elegant, chic....perfect combo and well worth the wait!  Enjoy!


----------



## hopiko

periogirl28 said:


> Wow really sorry to hear about the multiple cancelled Chevre orders. I hope Hermes makes it right for those affected. Here is my Azalee 25K, ready after 1 year 5 months. It waited 5 more months at FSH until I picked it up recently. Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4165482
> View attachment 4165483


She’s a beauty!  Sweet to the max!  Enjoy her!


----------



## periogirl28

hopiko said:


> She’s a beauty!  Sweet to the max!  Enjoy her!


TU,


----------



## ava&ava

MsHermesAU said:


> Wow, were you able to SO a kelly cut? I would love to do one but I don’t believe it’s on the standard SO list?



Yes a few times.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ava&ava

Hi - is there a thread dedicated to Hermès Quota? 

I’ve been told by my SA that quota is soon to apply globally but then another one said that they still let other stores make a profit by offering bags. Which is which?. Anyone else who’s heard of this?


----------



## bagidiotic

ava&ava said:


> Hi - is there a thread dedicated to Hermès Quota?
> 
> I’ve been told by my SA that quota is soon to apply globally but then another one said that they still let other stores make a profit by offering bags. Which is which?. Anyone else who’s heard of this?


Rumors for years


----------



## Serva1

ladysarah said:


> J’adore!!!!


Thank you ladysarah [emoji3]



hopiko said:


> Classic, elegant, chic....perfect combo and well worth the wait!  Enjoy!


Thank you hopiko, yes I feel it’s worth both the time and money [emoji3]


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

Gorgeous!!!  I did almost the same combo and picked it up early June.


----------



## audreylita

etoupebirkin said:


> Ordered in November. Received today.
> 30 CM birkin, Raisin Chèvre, Rose Jaipur interior, brushed gold hardware and rose azalee stitching. It’s so light and pretty.
> 
> View attachment 4167513
> View attachment 4167514
> View attachment 4167515


Simply beautiful!


----------



## ava&ava

bagidiotic said:


> Rumors for years



Sigh. Hermès is Hermès as per usual!


----------



## allanrvj

I know this is not from one of us, but here is Tina Craig saying that her special order of matte graphite croc with matte noir croc trimmings and brushed phw took 4.5 years. So for all those who have been waiting for what seems like an eternity, don’t lose hope!


----------



## jkhuu623

I picked up my SO! It’s perfect and the contrast stitching is so subtle!

Here are some pics, they’re kind of bad but whatever! [emoji1381]‍♀️

I ordered October 2017 and got the email confirming it was ready end of July 2018!


----------



## azukitea

jkhuu623 said:


> I picked up my SO! It’s perfect and the contrast stitching is so subtle!
> 
> Here are some pics, they’re kind of bad but whatever! [emoji1381]‍♀️
> 
> I ordered October 2017 and got the email confirming it was ready end of July 2018!
> 
> View attachment 4172241
> 
> View attachment 4172243


looks great , what are the combo colours

(my guess would be Rouge Casaque + Anemone?)


----------



## jkhuu623

azukitea said:


> looks great , what are the combo colours
> 
> (my guess would be Rouge Casaque + Anemone?)



Yes! Rouge casaque and anemone with rose gold hardware!


----------



## Gigllee

Hey Tpf’ers. Has anyone seen the fall special order colors? I know someone is usually so gracious to post the color swatches here on the forum. Thanks in advance.


----------



## designerdiva40

Nearly 3 years  but worth the wait


----------



## mp4

designerdiva40 said:


> Nearly 3 years  but worth the wait



Let's see!


----------



## Poco

I got offer SO this coming season.
But I am not allowed to place an order of B/K. I am thinking about Constance now but I am wondering if anybody had the same situation as mine.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Does anybody know if the new colors for SO this September has been released?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Poco said:


> I got offer SO this coming season.
> But I am not allowed to place an order of B/K. I am thinking about Constance now but I am wondering if anybody had the same situation as mine.


Huh? Not allowed B/K? Well there are a whole lot of other options available for SO including Constance, Plume, Bolide etc


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Poco said:


> I got offer SO this coming season.
> But I am not allowed to place an order of B/K. I am thinking about Constance now but I am wondering if anybody had the same situation as mine.


Well that stinks... no B/K kind of defeats the special in special order. Hermes rules are so arbitrary sometimes. Never heard of this limitation. Sorry. 

On another note, I do think SO Constance is a great choice and (if you like it) you can order rose gold hardware on that bag!!! I'm in love with RGHW! Congrats to you dear


----------



## ava&ava

Pinayfrench said:


> Does anybody know if the new colors for SO this September has been released?


Ask your SA? it’s early days anyway.


----------



## ava&ava

I managed to place my A La Carte in advance #happyDance 

Note: I didn’t see the list at all.


----------



## ava&ava

Poco said:


> I got offer SO this coming season.
> But I am not allowed to place an order of B/K. I am thinking about Constance now but I am wondering if anybody had the same situation as mine.


That is so strange! But you can try for a pochette?


----------



## tramcaro

I remember vaguely that @weN84 mentioned a while back about fall being the only time new colours will be introduced for SO.  Is this still the case?


----------



## ava&ava

tramcaro said:


> I remember vaguely that @weN84 mentioned a while back about fall being the only time new colours will be introduced for SO.  Is this still the case?


That’s correct.


----------



## mochipuppy

Was told something by my SA today that was a bit disappointing... apparently having an SO order actually works against you in terms of getting a quota bag. They wait until the last month (June or December) for your SO to arrive, and if it doesn’t then they start looking for something in your wishlist that counts as a quota. Therefore my order placed last Nov might be here soon, so she can’t offer me anything until December just in case the SO comes in and takes a quota spot. That explains why I wasn’t offered any quota bags until late June earlier this year!


----------



## bagidiotic

mochipuppy said:


> Was told something by my SA today that was a bit disappointing... apparently having an SO order actually works against you in terms of getting a quota bag. They wait until the last month (June or December) for your SO to arrive, and if it doesn’t then they start looking for something in your wishlist that counts as a quota. Therefore my order placed last Nov might be here soon, so she can’t offer me anything until December just in case the SO comes in and takes a quota spot. That explains why I wasn’t offered any quota bags until late June earlier this year!


Usual practice for many store esp asia 
My store is on this too
Very strict

However my sm just offered me a constance push order 
Initially I politely declined fearing it would affect my bk quota 
Like many people mentioned here c is under quota now

She told me nonsense and dont worry about it 
This c will not take into consideration of b k 

I happily  bought it


----------



## neverfull3

My SO is cancelled. My SA don’t exakly know why. Could be the color or the leather type. ???? 
Does this happens often?


----------



## lulilu

neverfull3 said:


> My SO is cancelled. My SA don’t exakly know why. Could be the color or the leather type. ????
> Does this happens often?



Sorry to hear that.  If you scroll back in this thread, you will see it happened to a few others recently.


----------



## allure244

neverfull3 said:


> My SO is cancelled. My SA don’t exakly know why. Could be the color or the leather type. ????
> Does this happens often?



Oh no. I’m so sorry to hear that. Must be so frustrating. How long have you been waiting for the bag? May I ask what color, leather type and style of bag you chose. Seems like a few people have had their SOs cancelled recently and wonder if there is a common theme?


----------



## ava&ava

neverfull3 said:


> My SO is cancelled. My SA don’t exakly know why. Could be the color or the leather type. ????
> Does this happens often?


Oh man that sucks! Which country did you order from? And was it a Kelly Sellier?


----------



## Monique1004

mygoodies said:


> Gosh Ladies, I am truly sorry to hear all this [emoji13] now I’m terrified to place my Chevre SO next month. But I guess I don’t have any choice as I really want a Chevre Sellier so badly!!
> 
> For those who have submitted their SO again: any of u could share the new SO lists please [emoji2] TIA



I'm on a same boat. Planning on chevre Kelly SO this fall. I want it so bad...


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My friend placed a SO for an ostrich b today! Rouge vif isn’t available this time around for ostrich.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## KH8

6 months!!! Didn’t expect it would arrive this quick!! 
I am travelling to Paris to see it with my then 7-month baby bump in late September!!! Woohoo~~~


----------



## neverfull3

lulilu said:


> Sorry to hear that.  If you scroll back in this thread, you will see it happened to a few others recently.


Hi, it happens to more client and we have very different orders.


----------



## ayc

neverfull3 said:


> My SO is cancelled. My SA don’t exakly know why. Could be the color or the leather type. ????
> Does this happens often?


sorry to hear that... do you mind sharing what your SO spec?


----------



## hermesfreak

Hi everyone...do you have the current SO list or color selection forms for the fall?


----------



## scarlet555

Serva1 said:


> Thank you, it’s a K28. I could have ordered a K25 but I wanted this one, because it works better for meetings.
> View attachment 4166221
> 
> View attachment 4166222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have so many bags keeping me happy while I was waiting for this jem to show up. Hermès has always been wonderful for me.



Is this Kelly Sellier chèvre?  Congrats! NM found it was a chèvre.  Again what a beauty.  K28 most practical and can go from day to night...


----------



## hermesfreak

Does anyone have the list of options as of yet?


----------



## disappeared

I am promised an SO this fall season, but have to wait until allotment is given. I am in the US. Any one here placing one soon? Have you heard of when it will open and what are the offerings?


----------



## seline924

My SO took 8 months. Craie with Gris mouette. Gris Pale stitching, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 BGHW.


----------



## bagidiotic

seline924 said:


> My SO took 8 months. Craie with Gris mouette. Gris Pale stitching,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGHW.


Nice job 
Congratulations


----------



## hermesfreak

bagidiotic said:


> Nice job
> Congratulations



What size?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

seline924 said:


> My SO took 8 months. Craie with Gris mouette. Gris Pale stitching,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGHW.


Congrats dear!!!
That lighting is bad... do show us in better lighting so we can see the detail. Looks lovely so far!


----------



## fiona0113

my sellier chevre in noir took exactly 2 years


----------



## mygoodies

fiona0113 said:


> my sellier chevre in noir took exactly 2 years



MANY CONGRATS [emoji322] my dream Sellier!! Pls post pics of yr beauty dear!! you’re giving me hope to go for it this SO season! Hope there won’t be anymore cancellations for Chevre!!


----------



## mygoodies

SO window open as of September in EU. so assuming US would follow soon!


----------



## fiona0113

mygoodies said:


> MANY CONGRATS [emoji322] my dream Sellier!! Pls post pics of yr beauty dear!! you’re giving me hope to go for it this SO season! Hope there won’t be anymore cancellations for Chevre!!



It's a chevre 28 sellier, same stitching, malachite interior, BGHW


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

Just want to share for those thinking of getting the Lettre Kelly for SO, there are 6 color combinations available. I however can only recall 5 out of the 6.  

The color combos are as below:











I have no further intel on size though I assume it is 28. 26 letters available for your choosing.  Your SA will be able to show you how each letter looks on all 6 color combinations. 

For Au Galop Kellys, none of the handles from the initial release are available. There is between 4 to 6 handles available for one to choose and I believe 6 or 7 colors for the body of the Kelly. Sorry I can't recall the exact details as I was trying to take in everything without my phone on me to jot down notes! Sizes available are 28 and 32. 

For regular SO, Novillo has been added as an option with few colors. The ones I recall are black, BE, toffee and geranium. I believe a few colors have also been added to Evercolor, one being Rouge Casaque. 

In the gray section, Gris Mouette has been replaced with Gris Tourterelle. 

For those interested in Constance, there's now an option for lacquered buckles. However the only leather available for that is either in Epsom or exotics (croc). 

Sorry I don't have a pic or list of colors to share but I'm sure someone will share when they have it handy.


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> Just want to share for those thinking of getting the Lettre Kelly for SO, there are 6 color combinations available. I however can only recall 5 out of the 6.  [emoji14]
> 
> The color combos are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no further intel on size though I assume it is 28. 26 letters available for your choosing.  Your SA will be able to show you how each letter looks on all 6 color combinations.
> 
> For Au Galop Kellys, none of the handles from the initial release are available. There is between 4 to 6 handles available for one to choose and I believe 6 or 7 colors for the body of the Kelly. Sorry I can't recall the exact details as I was trying to take in everything without my phone on me to jot down notes! Sizes available are 28 and 32.
> 
> For regular SO, Novillo has been added as an option with few colors. The ones I recall are black, BE, toffee and geranium. I believe a few colors have also been added to Evercolor, one being Rouge Casaque.
> 
> In the gray section, Gris Mouette has been replaced with Gris Tourterelle.
> 
> For those interested in Constance, there's now an option for lacquered buckles. However the only leather available for that is either in Epsom or exotics (croc).
> 
> Sorry I don't have a pic or list of colors to share but I'm sure someone will share when they have it handy.


You're the best


----------



## rwy_ma

weN84 said:


> Just want to share for those thinking of getting the Lettre Kelly for SO, there are 6 color combinations available. I however can only recall 5 out of the 6.
> 
> The color combos are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no further intel on size though I assume it is 28. 26 letters available for your choosing.  Your SA will be able to show you how each letter looks on all 6 color combinations.
> 
> For Au Galop Kellys, none of the handles from the initial release are available. There is between 4 to 6 handles available for one to choose and I believe 6 or 7 colors for the body of the Kelly. Sorry I can't recall the exact details as I was trying to take in everything without my phone on me to jot down notes! Sizes available are 28 and 32.
> 
> For regular SO, Novillo has been added as an option with few colors. The ones I recall are black, BE, toffee and geranium. I believe a few colors have also been added to Evercolor, one being Rouge Casaque.
> 
> In the gray section, Gris Mouette has been replaced with Gris Tourterelle.
> 
> For those interested in Constance, there's now an option for lacquered buckles. However the only leather available for that is either in Epsom or exotics (croc).
> 
> Sorry I don't have a pic or list of colors to share but I'm sure someone will share when they have it handy.



Thanks so much for your intel [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Anchanel79

weN84 said:


> Just want to share for those thinking of getting the Lettre Kelly for SO, there are 6 color combinations available. I however can only recall 5 out of the 6.  [emoji14]
> 
> The color combos are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no further intel on size though I assume it is 28. 26 letters available for your choosing.  Your SA will be able to show you how each letter looks on all 6 color combinations.
> 
> For Au Galop Kellys, none of the handles from the initial release are available. There is between 4 to 6 handles available for one to choose and I believe 6 or 7 colors for the body of the Kelly. Sorry I can't recall the exact details as I was trying to take in everything without my phone on me to jot down notes! Sizes available are 28 and 32.
> 
> For regular SO, Novillo has been added as an option with few colors. The ones I recall are black, BE, toffee and geranium. I believe a few colors have also been added to Evercolor, one being Rouge Casaque.
> 
> In the gray section, Gris Mouette has been replaced with Gris Tourterelle.
> 
> For those interested in Constance, there's now an option for lacquered buckles. However the only leather available for that is either in Epsom or exotics (croc).
> 
> Sorry I don't have a pic or list of colors to share but I'm sure someone will share when they have it handy.


Thank you so much for the Intel. May I ask if the red one Rouge H?


----------



## Lalibela

Does anyone know if Rose Gold Hardware will be available on B/K SO’s this Fall?  I looooove it on my Bordeaux Constance and am hoping that it will be an option for other bags soon ... thanks!!


----------



## Serva1

scarlet555 said:


> Is this Kelly Sellier chèvre?  Congrats! NM found it was a chèvre.  Again what a beauty.  K28 most practical and can go from day to night...



Thank you scarlet, yes it’s chèvre. I think it’s a lovely leather for a sellier. Very happy with my bag [emoji3]


----------



## Serva1

fiona0113 said:


> It's a chevre 28 sellier, same stitching, malachite interior, BGHW
> View attachment 4183784



Beautiful bag and pic fiona, huge congrats [emoji92]


----------



## mygoodies

fiona0113 said:


> It's a chevre 28 sellier, same stitching, malachite interior, BGHW
> View attachment 4183784



fiona0113: She’s PERFECTION!!!!!!! Love itttt. Enjoy her for many years to come!


----------



## mygoodies

weN84: THANK YOU so much for sharing these!!! Hope to see swatches soon!


----------



## Meta

Anchanel79 said:


> Thank you so much for the Intel. May I ask if the red one Rouge H?


 It is Rouge H, per @cavalla's post here.


----------



## Meta

Lalibela said:


> Does anyone know if Rose Gold Hardware will be available on B/K SO’s this Fall?  I looooove it on my Bordeaux Constance and am hoping that it will be an option for other bags soon ... thanks!!


Unfortunately still no.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

fiona0113 said:


> It's a chevre 28 sellier, same stitching, malachite interior, BGHW
> View attachment 4183784



Congrats fiona!! We need more pics but love how your VC bracelet matches the interior!


----------



## Hermazed

weN84 said:


> Just want to share for those thinking of getting the Lettre Kelly for SO, there are 6 color combinations available. I however can only recall 5 out of the 6.
> 
> The color combos are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no further intel on size though I assume it is 28. 26 letters available for your choosing.  Your SA will be able to show you how each letter looks on all 6 color combinations.
> 
> For Au Galop Kellys, none of the handles from the initial release are available. There is between 4 to 6 handles available for one to choose and I believe 6 or 7 colors for the body of the Kelly. Sorry I can't recall the exact details as I was trying to take in everything without my phone on me to jot down notes! Sizes available are 28 and 32.
> 
> For regular SO, Novillo has been added as an option with few colors. The ones I recall are black, BE, toffee and geranium. I believe a few colors have also been added to Evercolor, one being Rouge Casaque.
> 
> In the gray section, Gris Mouette has been replaced with Gris Tourterelle.
> 
> For those interested in Constance, there's now an option for lacquered buckles. However the only leather available for that is either in Epsom or exotics (croc).
> 
> Sorry I don't have a pic or list of colors to share but I'm sure someone will share when they have it handy.



Wow thanks for the intel! For the lettre kelly, can gold or brushed gold hardware be an option?


----------



## Meta

Hermazed said:


> Wow thanks for the intel! For the lettre kelly, can gold or brushed gold hardware be an option?


Sorry, I don't know the answer to that as I didn't enquire about hw options. I'm personally not interested in the Lettre Kelly or the Au Galop handles for SO.


----------



## GinGin

So frustrating!!! My SO came in a mere 5 months after ordering, but my store won’t let me purchase it until January because I got a Mini Kelly a couple months ago!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## msohm

I know RA will be available again for SO, but does anyone know which other pinks yet?


----------



## fiona0113

mygoodies said:


> fiona0113: She’s PERFECTION!!!!!!! Love itttt. Enjoy her for many years to come!


Thank you!


----------



## fiona0113

GNIPPOHS said:


> Congrats fiona!! We need more pics but love how your VC bracelet matches the interior!


Thank you! Here's the malachite interior.


----------



## nhoness

fiona0113 said:


> It's a chevre 28 sellier, same stitching, malachite interior, BGHW
> View attachment 4183784



BEAUTIFUL!!! My SO lining is also Malachite  Congrats dear!!


----------



## lulilu

GinGin said:


> So frustrating!!! My SO came in a mere 5 months after ordering, but my store won’t let me purchase it until January because I got a Mini Kelly a couple months ago!!



This stinks!  Are you in the US?  Do they plan to keep it in their stockroom for four months?  Wow.


----------



## fiona0113

nhoness said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! My SO lining is also Malachite  Congrats dear!!


Thanks. 
Love you newin k25! It is so elegant!
Fauve Barenia is always on my wishlist. I'm thinking of b25. But I only see b30 for most postings.
k25 sellier is my all time favorite. I already have one in toffee, otherwise I'm so tempted by your posting to add another one.


----------



## fiona0113

GinGin said:


> So frustrating!!! My SO came in a mere 5 months after ordering, but my store won’t let me purchase it until January because I got a Mini Kelly a couple months ago!!


If your mini kelly was purchased in last semester, why can't you get your SO now?
It does take the quota of this semester.


----------



## GinGin

lulilu said:


> This stinks!  Are you in the US?  Do they plan to keep it in their stockroom for four months?  Wow.



Yup, US. I guess so! My SA tried to get Management 
 to release the bag [emoji22]


----------



## GinGin

fiona0113 said:


> If your mini kelly was purchased in last semester, why can't you get your SO now?
> It does take the quota of this semester.



I got it in July!!


----------



## allure244

GinGin said:


> So frustrating!!! My SO came in a mere 5 months after ordering, but my store won’t let me purchase it until January because I got a Mini Kelly a couple months ago!!



That sucks. My store has same policy too. I’m waiting on some SOs and I just got a bag last month. My SA said if my SO arrives then I need to wait till January as well. It would be frustrating to have to wait longer but I would also be worried my SO could “accidentally” get sold to someone else.


----------



## fiona0113

GinGin said:


> I got it in July!!


I see. That's the reason.
Since you got your mini kelly in July, that is to say you have used your quota for this semester. So they have to hold it until next year. 
If you purchased your mini k before July, I think you can still take the SO right away.
My SA said same thing. I took my SO in Aug, so I have to wait until next year to be offered with other quota bags.


----------



## lulilu

It seems kind of crazy for H to hold inventory for almost 6 months instead of selling and taking payment for it.  Ah, the mysteries of Hermes.


----------



## GinGin

I guess I’m more worried that they’re going to sell the bag to someone else!


----------



## bagidiotic

GinGin said:


> I guess I’m more worried that they’re going to sell the bag to someone else!


They won't coz they have already informed you about it being ready


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> It seems kind of crazy for H to hold inventory for almost 6 months instead of selling and taking payment for it.  Ah, the mysteries of Hermes.


Excuse me for saying this, but I think they don't need the money.   Also, they would rather not have to deal with negative publicity if "some" people got a cluster of bags at a time.  Can you imagine an annoyed customer barging in to talk to the manager and demanding to know why her friend got a couple of bags in as many months?  Can you imagine 10 or 20 customers a month complaining about this situation?

 I might be fried, too, except that bags are not my thing.  

How long does it take to get SO's for silver jewelry items.  Oh, let's say it's an initiale cuff.  (Maybe there's some on the web now, but I am asking does anyone have experience with an SO for a sterling bracelet?  thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

eagle1002us said:


> Excuse me for saying this, but I think they don't need the money.   Also, they would rather not have to deal with negative publicity if "some" people got a cluster of bags at a time.  Can you imagine an annoyed customer barging in to talk to the manager and demanding to know why her friend got a couple of bags in as many months?  Can you imagine 10 or 20 customers a month complaining about this situation?
> 
> I might be fried, too, except that bags are not my thing.
> 
> How long does it take to get SO's for silver jewelry items.  Oh, let's say it's an initiale cuff.  (Maybe there's some on the web now, but I am asking does anyone have experience with an SO for a sterling bracelet?  thanks


If it is currently in production they will prefer to do a search for an existing piece or your store can order one. I know customers who have for example requested silver pieces in gold or pave diamond. Those will take up to 2 years and is considered customisation / bespoke.


----------



## disappeared

eagle1002us said:


> Excuse me for saying this, but I think they don't need the money.   Also, they would rather not have to deal with negative publicity if "some" people got a cluster of bags at a time.  Can you imagine an annoyed customer barging in to talk to the manager and demanding to know why her friend got a couple of bags in as many months?  Can you imagine 10 or 20 customers a month complaining about this situation?
> 
> I might be fried, too, except that bags are not my thing.
> 
> How long does it take to get SO's for silver jewelry items.  Oh, let's say it's an initiale cuff.  (Maybe there's some on the web now, but I am asking does anyone have experience with an SO for a sterling bracelet?  thanks


It goes both ways though, since other people have been allowed to buy a quota bag and their SO in the same semester. I, for one, got a quota bag in January, picked up my SO in May and in July, bought another quota bag. If only the rules are consistent for everyone, but they are not. Sorry @GinGin , it’s hard not to worry if your bag will still be there. I’d have the same concerns too.


----------



## wenyihsu

GinGin said:


> I guess I’m more worried that they’re going to sell the bag to someone else!



I wouldnt worry too much about it. I had to wait 4 months before being allowed to buy my SO constance as I had just bought another constance 2 weeks before it arrived. They put it away and no one touched it cause when I was finally able to buy it, it still had the plastic wrap on the box.


----------



## periogirl28

.


----------



## Lilikay

Oh gosh, this is killing me 
Can’t even sleep properly waiting for this day to come. Lovely SA told me they are waiting for some approvals from Paris regarding the proposed clients names...
Do you guys know when it is actually going to be on?


----------



## bagidiotic

Leileka said:


> Oh gosh, this is killing me
> Can’t even sleep properly waiting for this day to come. Lovely SA told me they are waiting for some approvals from Paris regarding the proposed clients names...
> Do you guys know when it is actually going to be on?


Offering so or delivering bag or so list?


----------



## Lilikay

bagidiotic said:


> Offering so or delivering bag or so list?


Thank you for replying bagidiotic!
Offering...my both lovely SA and SM have “offered” me an SO for this fall round, but they told me, and I totally believe them, they still need some higher approval to confirm I will be able to do it - maybe because I’m a new customer at the store? I was at the store yesterday to pick some scarfs and Twillies and they told me I will hear from them soon.
So I was wondering when is the round actually going to happen, to see if can cope with it in a better way, otherwise I will be gone by then


----------



## bagidiotic

Leileka said:


> Thank you for replying bagidiotic!
> Offering...my both lovely SA and SM have “offered” me an SO for this fall round, but they told me, and I totally believe them, they still need some higher approval to confirm I will be able to do it - maybe because I’m a new customer at the store? I was at the store yesterday to pick some scarfs and Twillies and they told me I will hear from them soon.
> So I was wondering when is the round actually going to happen, to see if can cope with it in a better way, otherwise I will be gone by then


Offering so is done n decided by your home store
Sm or Sd will have final approval 
Nothing to do with paris side
Over there only assigned quota quantity and approval of so combination
If your sa had offered you a  slot
Likely will get it
Your sa should have confidence getting the boss to nod yes


----------



## lulilu

eagle1002us said:


> Excuse me for saying this, but I think they don't need the money.   Also, they would rather not have to deal with negative publicity if "some" people got a cluster of bags at a time.  Can you imagine an annoyed customer barging in to talk to the manager and demanding to know why her friend got a couple of bags in as many months?  Can you imagine 10 or 20 customers a month complaining about this situation?
> 
> I might be fried, too, except that bags are not my thing.
> 
> How long does it take to get SO's for silver jewelry items.  Oh, let's say it's an initiale cuff.  (Maybe there's some on the web now, but I am asking does anyone have experience with an SO for a sterling bracelet?  thanks



Of course they don't "need" the money dear, but most businesses move inventory in and out.  They don't store it for months on end when it is effectively already sold.  And I would be surprised if customers don't already "barge in" to complain about a variety of things, if not this, if stories that have floated around for years are true.

What kind of SO are you interested in making for silver jewelry?  A different size?  Or something in a different design from what is ordinarily available.


----------



## Lilikay

bagidiotic said:


> Offering so is done n decided by your home store
> Sm or Sd will have final approval
> Nothing to do with paris side
> Over there only assigned quota quantity and approval of so combination


They did talk about some HR research...


----------



## bagidiotic

Leileka said:


> They did talk about some HR research...


They're just finalizing the quotas slot who to give
Paris wouldn't bother 
That's why its very important to get into the gd record book of sm sd


----------



## Lilikay

bagidiotic said:


> They're just finalizing the quotas slot who to give
> Paris wouldn't bother
> That's why its very important to get into the gd record book of sm sd


Thank you! I got it. Makes things easier, I guess. Fingers crossed! 
So back to my agony, any ideia of when the actual orders are finally going to be placed?


----------



## bagidiotic

Leileka said:


> Thank you! I got it. Makes things easier, I guess. Fingers crossed!
> So back to my agony, any ideia of when the actual orders are finally going to be placed?


Anytime now till oct


----------



## Lilikay

bagidiotic said:


> Anytime now till oct


----------



## bagidiotic

Leileka said:


>


Relax 
As you said here your sa offered you this round not that you force for a slot
So dont worry
Those who did not meet criteria
Not being offer automatically 
Insisted on a so or big time dreamers should be more worried 
Usually  a flat answer no or either super irritating clients
Store will only pretend to submit order 
Who see who know
Get what I mean?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Lilikay

bagidiotic said:


> Relax
> As you said here your sa offered you this round not that you force for a slot
> So dont worry
> Those who did not meet criteria
> Not being offer automatically
> Insisted on a so should be more worried
> Usually  a flat answer no or either super irritating clients
> Store will only pretend to submit order
> Who see who know
> Get what I mean?


Totally. I didn’t ask for anything and SA has been talk about it for a while. Yesterday we were chatting about colors for my next semester quota bag and he was the one that reminded me of the SO...
Pretend to submit order, omg, can a client be that annoying?


----------



## bagidiotic

Leileka said:


> Totally. I didn’t ask for anything and SA has been talk about it for a while. Yesterday we were chatting about colors for my next semester quota bag and he was the one that reminded me of the SO...
> Pretend to submit order, omg, can a client be that annoying?


You think they care!!
They cant scold them shut them
All these talk but no contributions $$$ no actions $$$
Museum dreamers 
Stores staffs are tired and sick seeing these bunch too
Haha


----------



## Lilikay

bagidiotic said:


> You think they care!!
> They cant scold them shut them
> All these talk but no contributions $$$ no actions $$$
> Museum dreamers
> Stores staffs are tired and sick seeing these bunch too
> Haha


And after a while, the SO would be sadly cancelled, I suppose


----------



## bagidiotic

Leileka said:


> And after a while, the SO would be sadly cancelled, I suppose


Pending till meet titanic 
Only way to ward these people off 
Cancellation Seriously do happen   at times genuinely Haha


----------



## Lilikay

bagidiotic said:


> Pending till meet titanic
> Only way to ward these people off
> Cancellation Seriously do happen   at times genuinely Haha


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Leileka said:


> And after a while, the SO would be sadly cancelled, I suppose


ouch.


----------



## GinGin

disappeared said:


> It goes both ways though, since other people have been allowed to buy a quota bag and their SO in the same semester. I, for one, got a quota bag in January, picked up my SO in May and in July, bought another quota bag. If only the rules are consistent for everyone, but they are not. Sorry @GinGin , it’s hard not to worry if your bag will still be there. I’d have the same concerns too.



This is the inconsistency that makes it difficult to accept that I can’t have my bag until January!


----------



## Lilikay

Israeli_Flava said:


> ouch.


Omg, I’m sorry, did it happen to you? It just  made total sense to me: fake SO = fake cancellation.
I wasn’t mentioning fellows TPfs that 
 have their SOs cancelled for any other reasons. Sorry again.


----------



## bagidiotic

GinGin said:


> This is the inconsistency that makes it difficult to accept that I can’t have my bag until January!


Individual store discretion has been all these while


----------



## ava&ava

weN84 said:


> Just want to share for those thinking of getting the Lettre Kelly for SO, there are 6 color combinations available. I however can only recall 5 out of the 6.
> 
> The color combos are as below:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no further intel on size though I assume it is 28. 26 letters available for your choosing.  Your SA will be able to show you how each letter looks on all 6 color combinations.
> 
> For Au Galop Kellys, none of the handles from the initial release are available. There is between 4 to 6 handles available for one to choose and I believe 6 or 7 colors for the body of the Kelly. Sorry I can't recall the exact details as I was trying to take in everything without my phone on me to jot down notes! Sizes available are 28 and 32.
> 
> For regular SO, Novillo has been added as an option with few colors. The ones I recall are black, BE, toffee and geranium. I believe a few colors have also been added to Evercolor, one being Rouge Casaque.
> 
> In the gray section, Gris Mouette has been replaced with Gris Tourterelle.
> 
> For those interested in Constance, there's now an option for lacquered buckles. However the only leather available for that is either in Epsom or exotics (croc).
> 
> Sorry I don't have a pic or list of colors to share but I'm sure someone will share when they have it handy.


OMG You’re like an H fairy! Thank you. 

Did you by any chance see any addition to the Chevre leather list? Is RP still on it?


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> You think they care!!
> They cant scold them shut them
> All these talk but no contributions $$$ no actions $$$
> Museum dreamers
> Stores staffs are tired and sick seeing these bunch too
> Haha


 Museum dreamers omg!


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Museum dreamers omg!


That's what my store team called and labelled  those people 
First type
Walk in touch see ask serve for hours like sight seeing and no results 
Or
2nd type
Popped in very frequently 
Talked about their h empire and dreams 
How well they treated at other h outlets
So rich so well travelled 
But never see these people using any h collection at all wear anything or credit cards too
Only hinting or hoping for coveted items
Oh well
I often pity those sa


----------



## Meta

ava&ava said:


> OMG You’re like an H fairy! Thank you.
> 
> Did you by any chance see any addition to the Chevre leather list? Is RP still on it?


I have no recollection of the Chevre list, sorry.  Best to check with your SA.


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> That's what my store team called and labelled  those people
> First type
> Walk in touch see ask serve for hours like sight seeing and no results
> Or
> 2nd type
> Popped in very frequently
> Talked about their h empire and dreams
> How well they treated at other h outlets
> So rich so well travelled
> But never see these people using any h collection at all wear anything or credit cards too
> Only hinting or hoping for coveted items
> Oh well
> I often pity those sa


Wow ok. That's an apt description then. I totally get it now. So funny!


----------



## TeeCee77

Darn it! Went into H yesterday to pick up a shawl and a pico and TOTALLY forgot to ask my SA about the offer to do a SO. Face palm.  I hate sending inquiries like that by email, but I guess I better get rolling since it’s time. Would hate for it to go to someone else.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ava&ava

Leileka said:


> Omg, I’m sorry, did it happen to you? It just  made total sense to me: fake SO = fake cancellation.
> I wasn’t mentioning fellows TPfs that
> have their SOs cancelled for any other reasons. Sorry again.



This probably only happens in ASIA. 

A friend once contacted a Managing Director about an SA’s dishonesty regarding bags. Needless to say he’s never seen again on the floor.  

Hermès is careful on these things that’s why there is some sort of policy and they are honest. They do tell clients that SOs are very limited but it’s not to say it’s only for VIPs or high-spenders. I’m neither of these but I always get a spot.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Leileka said:


> Omg, I’m sorry, did it happen to you? It just  made total sense to me: fake SO = fake cancellation.
> I wasn’t mentioning fellows TPfs that
> have their SOs cancelled for any other reasons. Sorry again.


Uhhhhm No, it did not happen to me.
The whole conversation just sounded harsh.
No big deal.


----------



## Lilikay

Hope I get one, not a VIP here too. Anyhow, I won’t put any pressure, just wait and see what happens, since the offer came from the store.


----------



## seline924

hermesfreak said:


> What size?


it's a 25.


----------



## seline924

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats dear!!!
> That lighting is bad... do show us in better lighting so we can see the detail. Looks lovely so far!


Hope this one is better. The light is kinda strong so it's hard to tell the contrast stitching. We can see a little bit lining


----------



## eagle1002us

disappeared said:


> It goes both ways though, since other people have been allowed to buy a quota bag and their SO in the same semester. I, for one, got a quota bag in January, picked up my SO in May and in July, bought another quota bag. If only the rules are consistent for everyone, but they are not. Sorry @GinGin , it’s hard not to worry if your bag will still be there. I’d have the same concerns too.


Fortunately, I have no plans to get a bag, not even to look at them.  But the lack of transparency would be hard.   I saw that going around with scarves  --not all designs in available colors were showed to everyone --  and it was frustrating.


lulilu said:


> Of course they don't "need" the money dear, but most businesses move inventory in and out.  They don't store it for months on end when it is effectively already sold.  And I would be surprised if customers don't already "barge in" to complain about a variety of things, if not this, if stories that have floated around for years are true.
> 
> What kind of SO are you interested in making for silver jewelry?  A different size?  Or something in a different design from what is ordinarily available.


I was being sarcastic when I said they didn't need the money.  Forgive that.
If I understand you correctly, lulilu, I think you said H acts differently than other sellers.  I complained about things, too, when I was a regular customer there.   It's not an awesomely transparent business.


----------



## eagle1002us

disappeared said:


> It goes both ways though, since other people have been allowed to buy a quota bag and their SO in the same semester. I, for one, got a quota bag in January, picked up my SO in May and in July, bought another quota bag. If only the rules are consistent for everyone, but they are not. Sorry @GinGin , it’s hard not to worry if your bag will still be there. I’d have the same concerns too.


I see that I was assuming H's behavior would be logical.  And the correct answer is "not necessarily."  Yes, I stand corrected.


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> Of course they don't "need" the money dear, but most businesses move inventory in and out.  They don't store it for months on end when it is effectively already sold.  And I would be surprised if customers don't already "barge in" to complain about a variety of things, if not this, if stories that have floated around for years are true.
> 
> What kind of SO are you interested in making for silver jewelry?  A different size?  Or something in a different design from what is ordinarily available.


I have SO a bracelet that is not currently available.  I have no experience with an SO.  When and if it comes in, I'll gladly share the info then.  
Now, if anyone else has experience with SOing a silver bracelet and can let me know how long it takes, I'd be really happy to hear it.
It's just an order for something that is not currently available, nothing that would have to be custom made to my specs.


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> If it is currently in production they will prefer to do a search for an existing piece or your store can order one. I know customers who have for example requested silver pieces in gold or pave diamond. Those will take up to 2 years and is considered customisation / bespoke.


Thank you, *@periogirl28*.   It's an SO for a silver bracelet that is not currently available on the web.   The bracelet is listed on the web.   It's not customized.  I have no experience with this.  So, if and when it comes, then I would feel better about sharing.


----------



## periogirl28

eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, *@periogirl28*.   It's an SO for a silver bracelet that is not currently available on the web.   The bracelet is listed on the web.   It's not customized.  I have no experience with this.  So, if and when it comes, then I would feel better about sharing.


Ah right I see. I hope Hermes doesn't keep you waiting too long then!


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> Ah right I see. I hope Hermes doesn't keep you waiting too long then!


Thank you.   Appreciate that.


----------



## eagle1002us

Leileka said:


> And after a while, the SO would be sadly cancelled, I suppose


I just bopped in to the middle of this conv.  But I think my comment might be relevant:  Paris would "reject" the SO.


----------



## westcoastgal

seline924 said:


> My SO took 8 months. Craie with Gris mouette. Gris Pale stitching,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BGHW.


Beautiful!


----------



## 3443

My SO took approximately 7 months - Kelly 28


----------



## Carrierae

My Kelly still hasn’t arrived. They guessed Oct (I ordered early Dec), but I wouldn’t be surprised if it didn’t come until next spring since I ordered a custom strap. 

Has anyone ordered a SO Kelly recently with a different strap length? Have you received it yet? Mine was Togo so I’m sure it’s not the leather that will hold it up.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

seline924 said:


> Hope this one is better. The light is kinda strong so it's hard to tell the contrast stitching. We can see a little bit lining


 so beautiful dear! Isn't sellier so divine!!!???
Congrats again!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eagle1002us said:


> Excuse me for saying this, but I think they don't need the money.   Also, they would rather not have to deal with negative publicity if "some" people got a cluster of bags at a time.  Can you imagine an annoyed customer barging in to talk to the manager and demanding to know why her friend got a couple of bags in as many months?  Can you imagine 10 or 20 customers a month complaining about this situation?
> 
> I might be fried, too, except that bags are not my thing.
> 
> How long does it take to get SO's for silver jewelry items.  Oh, let's say it's an initiale cuff.  (Maybe there's some on the web now, but I am asking does anyone have experience with an SO for a sterling bracelet?  thanks


Hi Eagle! I don't have exp with Silver SO but do on Gold. I was scratching my head when my SA said we had to SO a ring that was clearly available on H.com but she said the size was not available in any boutique and she can't transfer any H.com stock. Bottom line is, she ordered the ring from Paris and it took 5 or 6 months to arrive. HTH! xo


----------



## mygoodies

Carrierae said:


> My Kelly still hasn’t arrived. They guessed Oct (I ordered early Dec), but I wouldn’t be surprised if it didn’t come until next spring since I ordered a custom strap.
> 
> Has anyone ordered a SO Kelly recently with a different strap length? Have you received it yet? Mine was Togo so I’m sure it’s not the leather that will hold it up.



Me! I ordered 90cm length strap. Took 1 yr and 5 months  Mine was Togo too. Not sure if the strap caused the delay. Hope yours will come very soon!!


----------



## 3443

Carrierae said:


> My Kelly still hasn’t arrived. They guessed Oct (I ordered early Dec), but I wouldn’t be surprised if it didn’t come until next spring since I ordered a custom strap.
> 
> Has anyone ordered a SO Kelly recently with a different strap length? Have you received it yet? Mine was Togo so I’m sure it’s not the leather that will hold it up.


My SO was a longer strap from the normal strap length and it took approximately 7 months


----------



## mp4

Carrierae said:


> My Kelly still hasn’t arrived. They guessed Oct (I ordered early Dec), but I wouldn’t be surprised if it didn’t come until next spring since I ordered a custom strap.
> 
> Has anyone ordered a SO Kelly recently with a different strap length? Have you received it yet? Mine was Togo so I’m sure it’s not the leather that will hold it up.



Mine is chevre with custom strap...almost 2 years.  There is NO rhyme or reason when it comes to SOs.


----------



## seline924

Israeli_Flava said:


> so beautiful dear! Isn't sellier so divine!!!???
> Congrats again!!!!


Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I am told my K25 sellier in chèvre in in! 16 months almost to the day. Excited to pick it up. FWIW shortest wait time I have had for a sellier Kelly


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> I am told my K25 sellier in chèvre in in! 16 months almost to the day. Excited to pick it up. FWIW shortest wait time I have had for a sellier Kelly


It’s a true H miracle! I believe I ordered my K during the same time as you did...was prepared to wait at least another 6 months but really hoping it makes its way to me this year. Mine is sombrero though. Please please share with us when you pick up. I can’t get enough chèvre love!!! Congrats QF!!


----------



## allure244

QuelleFromage said:


> I am told my K25 sellier in chèvre in in! 16 months almost to the day. Excited to pick it up. FWIW shortest wait time I have had for a sellier Kelly



Wow. Not a bad wait time for chevre sellier. I ordered a chevre k25 Sellier about 16 months ago too (16 months and 4 days but who’s counting [emoji28]). Did u order a custom length strap as well? Can’t wait to see what you picked out this time. [emoji4]


----------



## QuelleFromage

allure244 said:


> Wow. Not a bad wait time for chevre sellier. I ordered a chevre k25 Sellier about 16 months ago too (16 months and 4 days but who’s counting [emoji28]). Did u order a custom length strap as well? Can’t wait to see what you picked out this time. [emoji4]


hehehe I chose 2 of my favorite all time classic H colors, one "neutral" and one bright.....it will be either great or awful!


----------



## allure244

QuelleFromage said:


> hehehe I chose 2 of my favorite all time classic H colors, one "neutral" and one bright.....it will be either great or awful!



I think it will be great judging by how your noir chevre k28 sellier combo turned out. Hope you will share pics of this one as well.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Is anybody here has the new color list for F/W 2018 Special Order. Would like to know if Rose Jaipur is still offered.


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> hehehe I chose 2 of my favorite all time classic H colors, one "neutral" and one bright.....it will be either great or awful!


It will be great I suspect!


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> I am told my K25 sellier in chèvre in in! 16 months almost to the day. Excited to pick it up. FWIW shortest wait time I have had for a sellier Kelly



Been waiting for this news!!! YAYYY post some pics soon dear! CONGRATS!


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi Eagle! I don't have exp with Silver SO but do on Gold. I was scratching my head when my SA said we had to SO a ring that was clearly available on H.com but she said the size was not available in any boutique and she can't transfer any H.com stock. Bottom line is, she ordered the ring from Paris and it took 5 or 6 months to arrive. HTH! xo


My situation is somewhat similar.  It's on the web, supposedly available with a shipping delay, and yet despite that it had to be SO.   My hunch is that web inquiries are used as a gauge of consumer interest, so that H can figure out whether SO's generate  just the right amount of business (where SO demand = SO supply)  compared with mass production and routinely carrying the item in the boutique (where readily available supply could exceed  demand).  
Thanks for indicating the time it took for the SO.  I was glad to hear that.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Lilikay

eagle1002us said:


> I just bopped in to the middle of this conv.  But I think my comment might be relevant:  Paris would "reject" the SO.


That’s it! Now it makes complete sense! Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## acrowcounted

Philosophical question...if you got offered a SO and assuming both your number 1 and number 2 wishlist colors were available but your number 1 (by a lot) was a current color with many current acceptable sister-colors while your number 2 is a far less often seen and highly in demand color with few acceptable substitutions...which would you request for your SO? In other words, if I could only have one more bag for the rest of my life, I would want color A or one of its close sister colors. However, I feel there is a strong possibility of getting color A (or similar) as a non-SO, perhaps even in this quota period. Color B I really like and I highly doubt I would ever be offered one outside of SO, so do I risk missing out on the color A family in order to ensure I get color B, even if I prefer A over B? What would you do?


----------



## bagidiotic

acrowcounted said:


> Philosophical question...if you got offered a SO and assuming both your number 1 and number 2 wishlist colors were available but your number 1 (by a lot) was a current color with many current acceptable sister-colors while your number 2 is a far less often seen and highly in demand color with few acceptable substitutions...which would you request for your SO? In other words, if I could only have one more bag for the rest of my life, I would want color A or one of its close sister colors. However, I feel there is a strong possibility of getting color A (or similar) as a non-SO, perhaps even in this quota period. Color B I really like and I highly doubt I would ever be offered one outside of SO, so do I risk missing out on the color A family in order to ensure I get color B, even if I prefer A over B? What would you do?


Rare and unlikely to be offered


----------



## QuelleFromage

acrowcounted said:


> Philosophical question...if you got offered a SO and assuming both your number 1 and number 2 wishlist colors were available but your number 1 (by a lot) was a current color with many current acceptable sister-colors while your number 2 is a far less often seen and highly in demand color with few acceptable substitutions...which would you request for your SO? In other words, if I could only have one more bag for the rest of my life, I would want color A or one of its close sister colors. However, I feel there is a strong possibility of getting color A (or similar) as a non-SO, perhaps even in this quota period. Color B I really like and I highly doubt I would ever be offered one outside of SO, so do I risk missing out on the color A family in order to ensure I get color B, even if I prefer A over B? What would you do?


well this is complicated! Let's make it simple...
If your dream bag is, say, a black Kelly, then no you do not need to SO it if you are regularly offered bags at your boutique or are ok with buying bags at resale. the q is
- how many bags are you ok with owning, now and later? If you only have room for a couple Kelly/Birkin type bags (already a huge luxury problem) order your dream bag whatever it may be even black on black.
- what can you realistically get? this means - are you ok buying preloved? If so, many options, if not, your SO is directly related to your ability to get the bag you want at retail. Being able to special order does NOT mean you can podium order to your heart's content, but if you can, by all means PO the easily found bag and SO the rare one.

Me...I SO'd my ultimate dream bag, a black K. Twice. Because I am not a VVVIP and I could not assume I would have more Kelly bags, or be offered my perfect black Kelly in size, leather, HW. I am only now in a place where I would branch out.
YMMV.


----------



## allure244

acrowcounted said:


> Philosophical question...if you got offered a SO and assuming both your number 1 and number 2 wishlist colors were available but your number 1 (by a lot) was a current color with many current acceptable sister-colors while your number 2 is a far less often seen and highly in demand color with few acceptable substitutions...which would you request for your SO? In other words, if I could only have one more bag for the rest of my life, I would want color A or one of its close sister colors. However, I feel there is a strong possibility of getting color A (or similar) as a non-SO, perhaps even in this quota period. Color B I really like and I highly doubt I would ever be offered one outside of SO, so do I risk missing out on the color A family in order to ensure I get color B, even if I prefer A over B? What would you do?



If you eventually want to add color B to your collection I would probably pick color B especially if there is a strong possibility to get color A or similar alternatives. 

Last SO period I picked a seasonal color that wasn’t my number one choice but it was a top choice. I wasn’t sure when this seasonal color would be available again if not through SO and I knew the colors for next SO period would change. I thought maybe this color could be taken off the list of choices so this could be my only opportunity to get this color new from the store. Also, I knew it would be easier to get something in my number one color or something similar to it down the line.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I would SO the blue electric over the rose Poupre hahahahaha just kidding I have no Idea what colors you’re referring to. I’d still SO the color that is my favorite IF it’s offered in chevre (bc I only SO chevre unless all chevre colors are not my cup of tea) ...  if not, then I’d go for rare.


----------



## kristenchui

May I ask if anyone can share how long a SO croc Kelly in FSH would take?  thank you for sharing and much appreciated


----------



## periogirl28

acrowcounted said:


> Philosophical question...if you got offered a SO and assuming both your number 1 and number 2 wishlist colors were available but your number 1 (by a lot) was a current color with many current acceptable sister-colors while your number 2 is a far less often seen and highly in demand color with few acceptable substitutions...which would you request for your SO? In other words, if I could only have one more bag for the rest of my life, I would want color A or one of its close sister colors. However, I feel there is a strong possibility of getting color A (or similar) as a non-SO, perhaps even in this quota period. Color B I really like and I highly doubt I would ever be offered one outside of SO, so do I risk missing out on the color A family in order to ensure I get color B, even if I prefer A over B? What would you do?



B


----------



## hephephippo

Hi All, joining this conversation as I'm getting ready for my first SO. I definitely want a Kelly and it will be my first Kelly. Currently have a Birkin30 only. 

I was thinking of a Kelly25 or smaller like a mini Kelly but must check out those first -- I hear a lot of crap over mini/small bags but honestly I generally prefer to be hands free and wear a nice kelly on my shoulder or even fashionably crossbody. Over the years I find myself preferring to take 2 bags if I have to carry a lot of things -- a shoulder or crossbody bag to hold my essentials (wallet, lipstick, keys) and a secondary bag for non-essentials that I can easily leave anywhere while the other bag is on me. Hence I think a small/mini bag will be fine for me regardless of changes in my lifestyle in the future (like having a baby). 

Sorry for that rambling over my size debate. I tried to backread within reason but does anyone have any clue what colors are offered and leather types are offered for this seasons SOs? 

I know I want a chevre, still unsure what color and on HW I'm torn on Rose Gold or Black Hardware. But I think if I get a black hardware I'd definitely get a black bag.

Still trying to educate myself on SOs but appreciate any advice. This will be my first Kelly and I'm happy to go for a classic/common combination because I frankly don't have a lot of patience so I'd rather get any K in SO even if it could possibly be offered to me somewhat.


----------



## eagle1002us

ava&ava said:


> This probably only happens in ASIA.
> 
> A friend once contacted a Managing Director about an SA’s dishonesty regarding bags. Needless to say he’s never seen again on the floor.
> 
> Hermès is careful on these things that’s why there is some sort of policy and they are honest. They do tell clients that SOs are very limited but it’s not to say it’s only for VIPs or high-spenders. I’m neither of these but I always get a spot.


Do you get offered an SO every time the store is offering them?  I mean, what happens if you decline?   Does that mean that you won't get offered anymore SOs?   Is that at all a concern?  (If I was offered a bag SO these might be my ever so slightly paranoid thoughts.   )


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Hi All, joining this conversation as I'm getting ready for my first SO. I definitely want a Kelly and it will be my first Kelly. Currently have a Birkin30 only.
> 
> I was thinking of a Kelly25 or smaller like a mini Kelly but must check out those first -- I hear a lot of crap over mini/small bags but honestly I generally prefer to be hands free and wear a nice kelly on my shoulder or even fashionably crossbody. Over the years I find myself preferring to take 2 bags if I have to carry a lot of things -- a shoulder or crossbody bag to hold my essentials (wallet, lipstick, keys) and a secondary bag for non-essentials that I can easily leave anywhere while the other bag is on me. Hence I think a small/mini bag will be fine for me regardless of changes in my lifestyle in the future (like having a baby).
> 
> Sorry for that rambling over my size debate. I tried to backread within reason but does anyone have any clue what colors are offered and leather types are offered for this seasons SOs?
> 
> I know I want a chevre, still unsure what color and on HW I'm torn on Rose Gold or Black Hardware. But I think if I get a black hardware I'd definitely get a black bag.
> 
> Still trying to educate myself on SOs but appreciate any advice. This will be my first Kelly and I'm happy to go for a classic/common combination because I frankly don't have a lot of patience so I'd rather get any K in SO even if it could possibly be offered to me somewhat.


I have a B25 which I almost never use b/c it's handheld.  On the other hand, I like having it.   If that makes sense.   With a Kelly you wouldn't have that restriction.  Haven't used the Kelly either for quite a while.  Have been using a bag loaded with grommets.   (I have no shame  ).


----------



## periogirl28

hephephippo said:


> Hi All, joining this conversation as I'm getting ready for my first SO. I definitely want a Kelly and it will be my first Kelly. Currently have a Birkin30 only.
> 
> I was thinking of a Kelly25 or smaller like a mini Kelly but must check out those first -- I hear a lot of crap over mini/small bags but honestly I generally prefer to be hands free and wear a nice kelly on my shoulder or even fashionably crossbody. Over the years I find myself preferring to take 2 bags if I have to carry a lot of things -- a shoulder or crossbody bag to hold my essentials (wallet, lipstick, keys) and a secondary bag for non-essentials that I can easily leave anywhere while the other bag is on me. Hence I think a small/mini bag will be fine for me regardless of changes in my lifestyle in the future (like having a baby).
> 
> Sorry for that rambling over my size debate. I tried to backread within reason but does anyone have any clue what colors are offered and leather types are offered for this seasons SOs?
> 
> I know I want a chevre, still unsure what color and on HW I'm torn on Rose Gold or Black Hardware. But I think if I get a black hardware I'd definitely get a black bag.
> 
> Still trying to educate myself on SOs but appreciate any advice. This will be my first Kelly and I'm happy to go for a classic/common combination because I frankly don't have a lot of patience so I'd rather get any K in SO even if it could possibly be offered to me somewhat.


There is no Black hardware at all and I believe Rose Gold is only offered for Constance SOs. If you cannot wait and have no patience, it might be better to get a PO. You would understand yourself the best.


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> There is no Black hardware at all and I believe Rose Gold is only offered for Constance SOs. If you cannot wait and have no patience, it might be better to get a PO. You would understand yourself the best.


Is PO a push order?  If it is, I forgot what it means.


----------



## periogirl28

eagle1002us said:


> Is PO a push order?  If it is, I forgot what it means.


PO is Podium Order. Standard store order, done twice a year by the store or leather manager.


----------



## allanrvj

hephephippo said:


> Hi All, joining this conversation as I'm getting ready for my first SO. I definitely want a Kelly and it will be my first Kelly. Currently have a Birkin30 only.
> 
> I was thinking of a Kelly25 or smaller like a mini Kelly but must check out those first -- I hear a lot of crap over mini/small bags but honestly I generally prefer to be hands free and wear a nice kelly on my shoulder or even fashionably crossbody. Over the years I find myself preferring to take 2 bags if I have to carry a lot of things -- a shoulder or crossbody bag to hold my essentials (wallet, lipstick, keys) and a secondary bag for non-essentials that I can easily leave anywhere while the other bag is on me. Hence I think a small/mini bag will be fine for me regardless of changes in my lifestyle in the future (like having a baby).
> 
> Sorry for that rambling over my size debate. I tried to backread within reason but does anyone have any clue what colors are offered and leather types are offered for this seasons SOs?
> 
> I know I want a chevre, still unsure what color and on HW I'm torn on Rose Gold or Black Hardware. But I think if I get a black hardware I'd definitely get a black bag.
> 
> Still trying to educate myself on SOs but appreciate any advice. This will be my first Kelly and I'm happy to go for a classic/common combination because I frankly don't have a lot of patience so I'd rather get any K in SO even if it could possibly be offered to me somewhat.


There is no black hardware except for the limited edition So Black line that was released once, 8 years ago, and never again. (I heard the black coating chipped easily)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## twigz

kristenchui said:


> May I ask if anyone can share how long a SO croc Kelly in FSH would take?  thank you for sharing and much appreciated


Mine took 1.5 years, but sometimes you don't know how they work over there. It's always been a mystery.. I've had one that took 4 years as well.


----------



## majusaka

I found the latest colour list online, it looks almost identical to the one from last season.


----------



## allanrvj

I like that H doesn't consider ostrich as "peaux precieuses" even though it makes bags twice as expensive


----------



## acrowcounted

majusaka said:


> I found the latest colour list online, it looks almost identical to the one from last season.


Thank you for posting this!!


----------



## hephephippo

Thanks everyone interestingly I've seen a few bags with RGHW recently - b and k. I don't remember where I saw them I didn't think it was a big deal just new offering, and my home store SA has told me it's been coming out (they have seen Kelly bags with RGHW and they think it will become a new normal) I asked if it will be available as SO and my SA said yes it will be but was also clear that have to wait to see the SO kit I guess. 

Either way if black HW is not available that makes it so so much easier -- I can stick with RGHW or if not then GHW. 

Its really the color and possibly leather that becomes challenging. Apologies if this has been asked before but is there an eye candy picture thread for SO bags for inspiration? Just wanted to see how creative others have been and see complementary colors


----------



## allanrvj

hephephippo said:


> Thanks everyone interestingly I've seen a few bags with RGHW recently - b and k. I don't remember where I saw them I didn't think it was a big deal just new offering, and my home store SA has told me it's been coming out (they have seen Kelly bags with RGHW and they think it will become a new normal) I asked if it will be available as SO and my SA said yes it will be but was also clear that have to wait to see the SO kit I guess.
> 
> Either way if black HW is not available that makes it so so much easier -- I can stick with RGHW or if not then GHW.
> 
> Its really the color and possibly leather that becomes challenging. Apologies if this has been asked before but is there an eye candy picture thread for SO bags for inspiration? Just wanted to see how creative others have been and see complementary colors


full of pictures at this other SO thread (maybe a good idea to read it backwards)
*Hermes Special Orders - How long did yours take?*


----------



## hephephippo

allanrvj said:


> full of pictures at this other SO thread (maybe a good idea to read it backwards)
> *Hermes Special Orders - How long did yours take?*



Thank you! I'm gonna spend my entire day there I think


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> PO is Podium Order. Standard store order, done twice a year by the store or leather manager.


Thank you.


----------



## eagle1002us

hephephippo said:


> Thanks everyone interestingly I've seen a few bags with RGHW recently - b and k. I don't remember where I saw them I didn't think it was a big deal just new offering, and my home store SA has told me it's been coming out (they have seen Kelly bags with RGHW and they think it will become a new normal) I asked if it will be available as SO and my SA said yes it will be but was also clear that have to wait to see the SO kit I guess.
> 
> Either way if black HW is not available that makes it so so much easier -- I can stick with RGHW or if not then GHW.
> 
> Its really the color and possibly leather that becomes challenging. Apologies if this has been asked before but is there an eye candy picture thread for SO bags for inspiration? Just wanted to see how creative others have been and see complementary colors


Around 2005 or so H had the "So Black" collection which had black hardware.  The bag below, from 1st dibs, has it.  (Turnlock looks a little silvery to me, tho, but according to the seller it's So Black collection).  I am sure that these bags like this one are still available from resellers.


----------



## hephephippo

thank you dear @eagle1002us "the so black" collection is lovely and sad it was discontinued (due to longevity issues of the material). I am unclear as to how I got the idea in my head that H is looking to revive it or possibly offer it as special order. I thought it was also a trend due to higher interest/demand, possibly generated by other fashion houses current offerings (like the Dior black on black collection).

I popped into my home store last weekend and chatted my SA who reminded me to get ready and figure out what i want for special order. When I mentioned black hardware he said it is possible, but that the black hardware is more MATTE not black. I'm still in disbelief that I have this opportunity so i'm not married to my SA's words until I see the SO kit (which I was informed to come by end of September or early October, or just email my SA). 

If a "So Black" SO is not possible, that's actually more than fine with me. this option just piques my interest and the less choices there are the better for me haha. I am perfectly happy with RGHW (if possible, which my SA said might be possible too), GHW or BGHW. 

I can't wait and I'll share whatever I find out after my next store visit.


----------



## allanrvj

hephephippo said:


> I popped into my home store last weekend and chatted my SA who reminded me to get ready and figure out what i want for special order. When I mentioned black hardware he said it is possible, but that the black hardware is more MATTE not black. I'm still in disbelief that I have this opportunity so i'm not married to my SA's words until I see the SO kit (which I was informed to come by end of September or early October, or just email my SA).


wait, now that you mentioned it, I seem to remember H offering a matte black hardware for this year but just for one bag model. It's called the Plume Outrenoir, made with taurillon maurice leather and matte black hardware. It's like this but with the hardware (link and zippers), matte black. I only saw a pic of it in the catalogue, unfortunately


----------



## hephephippo

allanrvj said:


> wait, now that you mentioned it, I seem to remember H offering a matte black hardware for this year but just for one bag model. It's called the Plume Outrenoir, made with taurillon maurice leather and matte black hardware. It's like this but with the hardware (link and zippers), matte black. I only saw a pic of it in the catalogue, unfortunately



my comment might be foolish or perhaps it's my novice eye, but i don't see how this is black. Matte yes, but then again it could be my expectations (or imagination) is different from reality! either way, i think H possibly offering black or matte black hardware on regular items or for SO would be great, variety is the spice of life!

Thank you for sharing that pic @allanrvj maybe we will get lucky and someone can ask their own SA or pop into a store. I don't want to constantly bug my SA but DH may pop into the store on my behalf next week! Any info I find out I will happily share here.


----------



## allanrvj

hephephippo said:


> my comment might be foolish or perhaps it's my novice eye, but i don't see how this is black. Matte yes, but then again it could be my expectations (or imagination) is different from reality! either way, i think H possibly offering black or matte black hardware on regular items or for SO would be great, variety is the spice of life!
> 
> Thank you for sharing that pic @allanrvj maybe we will get lucky and someone can ask their own SA or pop into a store. I don't want to constantly bug my SA but DH may pop into the store on my behalf next week! Any info I find out I will happily share here.


no no, I mean it's not exactly that bag, but it's the same model, size, and leather used to display the matte black hardware you mentioned. i.e, you just have to imagine the metal parts as matte black


----------



## hephephippo

allanrvj said:


> no no, I mean it's not exactly that bag, but it's the same model, size, and leather used to display the matte black hardware you mentioned. i.e, you just have to imagine the metal parts as matte black



ahhh oh dear i feel foolish haha... matte black would be amazing I hope it pops up somewhere soon!


----------



## periogirl28

hephephippo said:


> thank you dear @eagle1002us "the so black" collection is lovely and sad it was discontinued (due to longevity issues of the material). I am unclear as to how I got the idea in my head that H is looking to revive it or possibly offer it as special order. I thought it was also a trend due to higher interest/demand, possibly generated by other fashion houses current offerings (like the Dior black on black collection).
> 
> I popped into my home store last weekend and chatted my SA who reminded me to get ready and figure out what i want for special order. When I mentioned black hardware he said it is possible, but that the black hardware is more MATTE not black. I'm still in disbelief that I have this opportunity so i'm not married to my SA's words until I see the SO kit (which I was informed to come by end of September or early October, or just email my SA).
> 
> If a "So Black" SO is not possible, that's actually more than fine with me. this option just piques my interest and the less choices there are the better for me haha. I am perfectly happy with RGHW (if possible, which my SA said might be possible too), GHW or BGHW.
> 
> I can't wait and I'll share whatever I find out after my next store visit.


Oh this is interesting. Maybe they will slowly reintroduce the Black hardware for SO. I have a "So Black" Box belt and the hardware hasn't chipped but then I only wear it infrequently. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

majusaka said:


> I found the latest colour list online, it looks almost identical to the one from last season.


Wowza thank you!
Did you happen to see the page with the interior options and threads????
Orrrrrr does anyone know if Rose Azalea is offered as an interior????


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wowza thank you!
> Did you happen to see the page with the interior options and threads????
> Orrrrrr does anyone know if Rose Azalea is offered as an interior????


If I'm not mistaken, the only pinks available for lining are Rose Extreme and Rose Tyrien.


----------



## Lilikay

acrowcounted said:


> Philosophical question...if you got offered a SO and assuming both your number 1 and number 2 wishlist colors were available but your number 1 (by a lot) was a current color with many current acceptable sister-colors while your number 2 is a far less often seen and highly in demand color with few acceptable substitutions...which would you request for your SO? In other words, if I could only have one more bag for the rest of my life, I would want color A or one of its close sister colors. However, I feel there is a strong possibility of getting color A (or similar) as a non-SO, perhaps even in this quota period. Color B I really like and I highly doubt I would ever be offered one outside of SO, so do I risk missing out on the color A family in order to ensure I get color B, even if I prefer A over B? What would you do?


I would go for the first A option.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

weN84 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the only pinks available for lining are Rose Extreme and Rose Tyrien.


ROSE TYRIEN??????????????????? =O OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG thx!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the only pinks available for lining are Rose Extreme and Rose Tyrien.


Omg
Rose tyrien has returned 
Pink fanatics what are you waiting for


----------



## acrowcounted

.


----------



## acrowcounted

Israeli_Flava said:


> ROSE TYRIEN??????????????????? =O OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG thx!!!!!!!!!!!!





bagidiotic said:


> Omg
> Rose tyrien has returned
> Pink fanatics what are you waiting for



Looks like it's just available for lining...not exterior color.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> Looks like it's just available for lining...not exterior color.


Yes dear, that was the question I asked... lining colors. Sorry if I got you excited for nothing xo
(I have Rose Shocking chevre SO... do not need RT)


----------



## kristenchui

twigz said:


> Mine took 1.5 years, but sometimes you don't know how they work over there. It's always been a mystery.. I've had one that took 4 years as well.


Thank you so much for sharing! so I can manage my expectations.


----------



## boboxu

weN84 said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the only pinks available for lining are Rose Extreme and Rose Tyrien.


Omg I’m thinking about....simple black cherve with rose tyrien lining and stitching and RGHW  if they offer that option


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> PO is Podium Order. Standard store order, done twice a year by the store or leather manager.


Thank you.


----------



## acrowcounted

boboxu said:


> Omg I’m thinking about....simple black cherve with rose tyrien lining and stitching and RGHW  if they offer that option


Ooo. I feel like we've seen something similar before. I wish there was a way to just see photos in a thread quickly!


----------



## msohm

Just sharing some neutral swatches.

Gris A in Togo.
Gris T in Clemence.
Craie in Epsom.
Trench in Epsom.
Trench in Clemence.
Trench in Togo.


----------



## boboxu

acrowcounted said:


> Ooo. I feel like we've seen something similar before. I wish there was a way to just see photos in a thread quickly!


I'm waiting for someone to share the experience, and also if there's no rghw is offered this season then I would probably skip til next time, so far I only...need black cherve rghw with a pop interior and stitching


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> I'm waiting for someone to share the experience, and also if there's no rghw is offered this season then I would probably skip til next time, so far I only...need black cherve rghw with a pop interior and stitching


Darling, no for RGHW on B/K SO. Still only for constance. That has already been stated. It is on some B's but not offered as a SO option for some strange reason. However It is always best to ask your SA because sometimes certain things are or are not offered depending on the country you are located.

With respect to RT being available for a lining.... that means you pick the exterior color and leather.... black chevre is what you are after... then you can pick RT as a lining since it is offered as a lining. You would not be able to order Bi-color exterior bc RT is not offered as an exterior color in chevre. You only want the RT inside so you should be fine to order that. Not sure why your SA said no. Then you pick RT or Rose Sheherazade contrast stitching.... whichever one is offered. Maybe your store is not offering RT???? Sometimes that happens too.....

It's like you're reading my mind hahahhahaha when I read your IG DM I almost fell over hahahhaha That would be my order!!!! Here's an example...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## boboxu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, no for RGHW on B/K SO. Still only for constance. That has already been stated. It is on some B's but not offered as a SO option for some strange reason. However It is always best to ask your SA because sometimes certain things are or are not offered depending on the country you are located.
> 
> With respect to RT being available for a lining.... that means you pick the exterior color and leather.... black chevre is what you are after... then you can pick RT as a lining since it is offered as a lining. You would not be able to order Bi-color exterior bc RT is not offered as an exterior color in chevre. You only want the RT inside so you should be fine to order that. Not sure why your SA said no. Then you pick RT or Rose Sheherazade contrast stitching.... whichever one is offered. Maybe your store is not offering RT???? Sometimes that happens too.....
> 
> It's like you're reading my mind hahahhahaha when I read your IG DM I almost fell over hahahhaha That would be my order!!!! Here's an example...


Thank you for your reply, dear ☺️ I’m so looking forward to ordering the first RGHW SO, disappointing if they are not offering it (I’m located in US btw), base on the colors list looks like I’m running out of idea except that black with RT. This would be my 6th, still waiting for 5th one on the way though. Still debating if I should wait (and have to skip 2 seasons because next season would have the same colors) or going with black/RT and brushed ghw instead


----------



## Txoceangirl

Has anyone seen or knows the color combos for the SO kelly au galop?


----------



## westcoastgal

boboxu said:


> Thank you for your reply, dear ☺️ I’m so looking forward to ordering the first RGHW SO, disappointing if they are not offering it (I’m located in US btw), base on the colors list looks like I’m running out of idea except that black with RT. This would be my 6th, still waiting for 5th one on the way though. Still debating if I should wait (and have to skip 2 seasons because next season would have the same colors) or going with black/RT and brushed ghw instead


Bird in hand! BGHW is lovely, and I like the combination you thought of. Maybe order RGHW later with a similar combo - different pink pop interior, or different bag size.


----------



## ava&ava

Israeli_Flava said:


> ROSE TYRIEN??????????????????? =O OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG thx!!!!!!!!!!!!


Literally you have the best reaction


----------



## San2222

This will sound like an odd question but is so season also apply to Paris? Like can I only get offered a so in Sept?


----------



## acrowcounted

Does anyone have a picture of the updated interior options list?


----------



## periogirl28

San2222 said:


> This will sound like an odd question but is so season also apply to Paris? Like can I only get offered a so in Sept?


I have an unconfirmed suspicion that the SO season for FSH is quite a bit longer than for any other store.


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> I have an unconfirmed suspicion that the SO season for FSH is quite a bit longer than for any other store.


Me too


----------



## Keekeee

Received this fom my SA today

Rose Azalea is now offered in not only in epsom but also clemence and swift..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keekeee said:


> Received this fom my SA today
> 
> Rose Azalea is now offered in not only in epsom but also clemence and swift..
> 
> View attachment 4189702
> View attachment 4189703
> View attachment 4189704
> View attachment 4189705
> View attachment 4189706
> View attachment 4189707


You are the best!!! Did she send the lining and thread colors????


----------



## bagidiotic

Keekeee said:


> Received this fom my SA today
> 
> Rose Azalea is now offered in not only in epsom but also clemence and swift..
> 
> View attachment 4189702
> View attachment 4189703
> View attachment 4189704
> View attachment 4189705
> View attachment 4189706
> View attachment 4189707


Thanks keekeee 
Now homework starts before I see my sm
She's waiting for my answer


----------



## westcoastgal

bagidiotic said:


> Thanks keekeee
> Now homework starts before I see my sm
> She's waiting for my answer


Good luck! A fun challenge to have!


----------



## replayii

Keekeee said:


> Received this fom my SA today
> 
> Rose Azalea is now offered in not only in epsom but also clemence and swift..
> 
> View attachment 4189702
> View attachment 4189703
> View attachment 4189704
> View attachment 4189705
> View attachment 4189706
> View attachment 4189707



Thanks for posting this.

Too bad Gris T is only offered in clemence


----------



## Israeli_Flava

replayii said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> 
> Too bad Gris T is only offered in clemence


I was just thinking that... but RA and GT... niiiiice!


----------



## Keekeee

Israeli_Flava said:


> You are the best!!! Did she send the lining and thread colors????



Not yet dear.. will post as soon as i received it..


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keekeee said:


> Not yet dear.. will post as soon as i received it..


----------



## Aelfaerie

I have a question about SOs. I was offered one during the last round earlier this year, but I haven't heard anything for this round. Do people who get offered SOs get them twice a year as they are "automatically rolled in"? Or can you not get them while you already placed an order and are waiting?
And how should I diplomatically approach this with my SA??


----------



## Lilikay

Did any of you see RGHW as an option for B/K in the past seasons?


----------



## Meta

Leileka said:


> Did any of you see RGHW as an option for B/K in the past seasons?


No, it was not an option and still isn't.


----------



## Lilikay

weN84 said:


> No, it was not an option and still isn't.


I’m asking because I saw it some time ago in that big box where they have all the colors and leather samples. I’m not sure about what is the big box for, but it was there, together with GHW, BGHW, PHW, BPHW and Permabrass.


----------



## acrowcounted

Leileka said:


> I’m asking because I saw it some time ago in that big box where they have all the colors and leather samples. I’m not sure about what is the big box for, but it was there, together with GHW, BGHW, PHW, BPHW and Permabrass.


I believe it's available for special order Constance bags so perhaps that is why they had a sample on hand.


----------



## flower_power

Aelfaerie said:


> I have a question about SOs. I was offered one during the last round earlier this year, but I haven't heard anything for this round. Do people who get offered SOs get them twice a year as they are "automatically rolled in"? Or can you not get them while you already placed an order and are waiting?
> And how should I diplomatically approach this with my SA??



This is completely up to your SM/SD and SA.
Each store gets a set number of SO slots allocated by Paris each SO round. 
Based on the number of SO slots they have , they would then offer them to their clients on their list . 
- Some people do get repeated offers 
- others maybe only one offer ever , getting an SO offer now doesn’t mean automatically will get offered again 
- some as they ask for them and if good rapport / slot available etc 
- some every now and then  Eg maybe 3 offers over 5 years or whatever 

One can have another SO offer despite having SOs pending Ie doesn’t need to “clear” the old orders before another SO is requested 

It really depends on how many slots the store  has , how many clients they have on their books to offer SOs to that they want to offer to etc etc. 
All the best !


----------



## Lilikay

acrowcounted said:


> I believe it's available for special order Constance bags so perhaps that is why they had a sample on hand.


Pehaps


----------



## Meta

Leileka said:


> Pehaps


@acrowcounted is right in that the rghw is a sample for Constance only. This has been the case since the SO box kit began if I'm not mistaken in 2016.


----------



## TeeCee77

Does anyone know what is available for ostrich leather?


----------



## Meta

TeeCee77 said:


> Does anyone know what is available for ostrich leather?


@majusaka posted the exterior colors for all leathers here.


----------



## TeeCee77

weN84 said:


> @majusaka posted the exterior colors for all leathers here.



Thank you! I saw this. Apologies for being a total SO newb, but I don’t see ostrich.  Does it fall under one of the other categories? I’ll look again, hoping I’m not just missing it.


----------



## TeeCee77

weN84 said:


> @majusaka posted the exterior colors for all leathers here.



Now is see it! DOH! ‍♀️


----------



## acrowcounted

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! I saw this. Apologies for being a total SO newb, but I don’t see ostrich.  Does it fall under one of the other categories? I’ll look again, hoping I’m not just missing it.


It's the first one in the second box, spelled in French, Autruche


----------



## TeeCee77

So now I need help!! The options are so narrow! I guess that is good?? I’m thinking Gris Agate exterior with vert vertigo stitching and interior? Anyone seen something like this? Am I crazy?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

TeeCee77 said:


> So now I need help!! The options are so narrow! I guess that is good?? I’m thinking Gris Agate exterior with vert vertigo stitching and interior? Anyone seen something like this? Am I crazy?


I think that would be beautiful. I'm a sucker for green and with the grey exterior it'll still be neutral.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Hermes is it’s own Russian roulette as is. 

I guess I shared something I wasn’t supposed too ?? ‍♀️


----------



## periogirl28

Michelleka2 said:


> I’m surprised no one has mentioned the SO Constance selection with a lacquered buckles and the SO Kelly lettre (inital) k28, that are being offered this time around. Just curious is no one interested ??


I think there are many members here who know very early on, the entire selection of hardware, style and leather options but aren't always inclined to share for good reasons. And not due to selfishness either.


----------



## burukogepanda

Michelleka2 said:


> Hermes is it’s own Russian roulette as is.
> 
> I guess I shared something I wasn’t supposed too ?? ‍♀️



Wen84 mentioned it  https://forum.purseblog.com/thread...al-order-thread.925735/page-257#post-32551278


----------



## burukogepanda

Also found a picture of lettre Kelly on IG, basically the same design as the lettre Au carre charm?


----------



## periogirl28

Michelleka2 said:


> Hermes is it’s own Russian roulette as is.
> 
> I guess I shared something I wasn’t supposed too ?? ‍♀️


Nooo I just meant some are not as comfortable with sharing. I didn’t mean anything else.


----------



## wenyihsu

I went in today to look at SO selection. Sorry, I didnt get a chance to take any pics. There’s too many choices this season. A little information overload. 

1) Lettre Kelly - only available in Kelly Sellier 28 in 6 different color ways. Just pick the letter you want
2) Kelly Au Cheval - I think only available in Kelly 28 Togo (maybe can also do 32) 7 main body colors to pick from, 5 colors in the handles (each in either Au Trot, Au Pas or Au Gallop) 
3) Constance with enamel - only available in 5-7 colors and only in the specifics offered. Wasnt paying as close attention to this since it’s seems more like a PO order 
4) Picotin Touch - also available to order in specific colors 
5) Lindy Touch (26/30) - available to order in specific colors 

Everything else is the same. Rose gold hardware is still only available on constance.


----------



## MsHermesAU

wenyihsu said:


> I went in today to look at SO selection. Sorry, I didnt get a chance to take any pics. There’s too many choices this season. A little information overload.
> 
> 1) Lettre Kelly - only available in Kelly Sellier 28 in 6 different color ways. Just pick the letter you want
> 2) Kelly Au Cheval - I think only available in Kelly 28 Togo (maybe can also do 32) 7 main body colors to pick from, 5 colors in the handles (each in either Au Trot, Au Pas or Au Gallop)
> 3) Constance with enamel - only available in 5-7 colors and only in the specifics offered. Wasnt paying as close attention to this since it’s seems more like a PO order
> 4) Picotin Touch - also available to order in specific colors
> 5) Lindy Touch (26/30) - available to order in specific colors
> 
> Everything else is the same. Rose gold hardware is still only available on constance.


Thank you for this information! Can you possibly recall the colours available for Kelly au Cheval? Was it only available in retourne, not sellier?


----------



## wenyihsu

MsHermesAU said:


> Thank you for this information! Can you possibly recall the colours available for Kelly au Cheval? Was it only available in retourne, not sellier?



Only available retourne. Colors are blue electric, blue nuit, bordeau, craie, gold, malachite and i think capucine


----------



## forever132

wenyihsu said:


> I went in today to look at SO selection. Sorry, I didnt get a chance to take any pics. There’s too many choices this season. A little information overload.
> 
> 1) Lettre Kelly - only available in Kelly Sellier 28 in 6 different color ways. Just pick the letter you want
> 2) Kelly Au Cheval - I think only available in Kelly 28 Togo (maybe can also do 32) 7 main body colors to pick from, 5 colors in the handles (each in either Au Trot, Au Pas or Au Gallop)
> 3) Constance with enamel - only available in 5-7 colors and only in the specifics offered. Wasnt paying as close attention to this since it’s seems more like a PO order
> 4) Picotin Touch - also available to order in specific colors
> 5) Lindy Touch (26/30) - available to order in specific colors
> 
> Everything else is the same. Rose gold hardware is still only available on constance.



So sounds like both kelly lettre and Au cheval are both pre selected colors and can only choose from the colors offered! So disappointed! Also the colors offering is so similar to last year list!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

wenyihsu said:


> Only available retourne. Colors are blue electric, blue nuit, bordeau, craie, gold, malachite and i think capucine


Thank you


----------



## acrowcounted

wenyihsu said:


> I went in today to look at SO selection. Sorry, I didnt get a chance to take any pics. There’s too many choices this season. A little information overload.
> 
> 1) Lettre Kelly - only available in Kelly Sellier 28 in 6 different color ways. Just pick the letter you want
> 2) Kelly Au Cheval - I think only available in Kelly 28 Togo (maybe can also do 32) 7 main body colors to pick from, 5 colors in the handles (each in either Au Trot, Au Pas or Au Gallop)
> 3) Constance with enamel - only available in 5-7 colors and only in the specifics offered. Wasnt paying as close attention to this since it’s seems more like a PO order
> 4) Picotin Touch - also available to order in specific colors
> 5) Lindy Touch (26/30) - available to order in specific colors
> 
> Everything else is the same. Rose gold hardware is still only available on constance.


Were you able to place your order or was it just an advanced screening?


----------



## wenyihsu

acrowcounted said:


> Were you able to place your order or was it just an advanced screening?



No, not just advanced screening - SO orders are open at my store. I could have placed my order if I wanted to but I need to think about a couple of things.


----------



## acrowcounted

wenyihsu said:


> No, not just advanced screening - SO orders are open at my store. I could have placed my order if I wanted to but I need to think about a couple of things.


Thank you, this is all super helpful!


----------



## nhoness

EEEKS! I just got the call yesterday that after 23 months, my SO Sellier is finally here. Will be picking it up this weekend


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hephephippo

I need some opinion -- first kelly, won't be last.. i'm torn between chevre and chevre mysore. I've read up on the difference, but can't really grasp the real difference. Anyone can plainly state how the two are different?

My first color preference is NOIR, i know i know --- so common but it is what i want for the first bag.. any suggestions on complementary color? would a pop of blue (bag interior) work? how about gris?


----------



## nhoness

QuelleFromage said:


> I am told my K25 sellier in chèvre in in! 16 months almost to the day. Excited to pick it up. FWIW shortest wait time I have had for a sellier Kelly



It seems like they're making SO in record time! I saw a couple that came in on IG in under a year! One B25 (5 months) and a Kelly Sellier in less than a year time.


----------



## Aelfaerie

flower_power said:


> This is completely up to your SM/SD and SA.
> Each store gets a set number of SO slots allocated by Paris each SO round.
> Based on the number of SO slots they have , they would then offer them to their clients on their list .
> - Some people do get repeated offers
> - others maybe only one offer ever , getting an SO offer now doesn’t mean automatically will get offered again
> - some as they ask for them and if good rapport / slot available etc
> - some every now and then  Eg maybe 3 offers over 5 years or whatever
> 
> One can have another SO offer despite having SOs pending Ie doesn’t need to “clear” the old orders before another SO is requested
> 
> It really depends on how many slots the store  has , how many clients they have on their books to offer SOs to that they want to offer to etc etc.
> All the best !


Thank you!


----------



## allure244

nhoness said:


> EEEKS! I just got the call yesterday that after 23 months, my SO Sellier is finally here. Will be picking it up this weekend



Yaaaaaas! Please share pics when u can.


----------



## sarahfl

Looks like so many SOs are finally starting to show up this month.  I am going to pick up mine later this month. I will report back once I get it. Just out of curiosity, am I allow to do another SO when I pick up this one? Technically it takes more than 6 months to make it, so it should not count in my quota rite? When I placed my SO last year, I was also offered a B, which I gladly bought as well. I was told that since my SO took more than 6 months, I could get a B back then. I know every store/country is different, but wanted to see if this ever happened to any one here.


----------



## westcoastgal

sarahfl said:


> Looks like so many SOs are finally starting to show up this month.  I am going to pick up mine later this month. I will report back once I get it. Just out of curiosity, am I allow to do another SO when I pick up this one? Technically it takes more than 6 months to make it, so it should not count in my quota rite? When I placed my SO last year, I was also offered a B, which I gladly bought as well. I was told that since my SO took more than 6 months, I could get a B back then. I know every store/country is different, but wanted to see if this ever happened to any one here.


Hi. I would focus on really thanking your SA for the opportunity to get one, then maybe bring it up after that, or at the next visit. I think it’s less about quota and more about how many SOs your SA has to give out to her customers, and if she needs to spread them to others (depends on the store size too).


----------



## acrowcounted

sarahfl said:


> Looks like so many SOs are finally starting to show up this month.  I am going to pick up mine later this month. I will report back once I get it. Just out of curiosity, am I allow to do another SO when I pick up this one? Technically it takes more than 6 months to make it, so it should not count in my quota rite? When I placed my SO last year, I was also offered a B, which I gladly bought as well. I was told that since my SO took more than 6 months, I could get a B back then. I know every store/country is different, but wanted to see if this ever happened to any one here.


An SO counts against your quota when you pick it up and pay for it. Placing a SO does not fulfill that current semester's quota. However, many stores will hold your SO until the following semester if it were to arrive during a semester in which you've already purchased a quota bag.


----------



## westcoastgal

acrowcounted said:


> An SO counts against your quota when you pick it up and pay for it. Placing a SO does not fulfill that current semester's quota. However, many stores will hold your SO until the following semester if it were to arrive during a semester in which you've already purchased a quota bag.


Some stores the SO counts as quota and some it does not, just from what I’ve read on here. At my store also a SO is a quota bag at pickup.


----------



## allure244

hephephippo said:


> I need some opinion -- first kelly, won't be last.. i'm torn between chevre and chevre mysore. I've read up on the difference, but can't really grasp the real difference. Anyone can plainly state how the two are different?
> 
> My first color preference is NOIR, i know i know --- so common but it is what i want for the first bag.. any suggestions on complementary color? would a pop of blue (bag interior) work? how about gris?



Only one type chevre, chevre Mysore, is available for SO. It’s ok to choose noir chevre Kelly for first SO. I did myself as I wanted something I could use for a long time. I think noir Kelly is a fairly common and safe choice. 

As to a complimentary color, I think most colors could work for black. From what you said you would only be choosing a different color for the interior but not doing a bicolor kelly on exterior correct? Since the second color can only be seen when the bag is opened, I think most colors would be fine. I have seen pictures of noir Kellys with various shades of red interior like vermilion or rouge casaque or blues like blue electric or blue sapphire or greens like malachite and all are beautiful. What color would make you happy to see when you open your Kelly?


----------



## acrowcounted

westcoastgal said:


> Some stores the SO counts as quota and some it does not, just from what I’ve read on here. At my store also a SO is a quota bag at pickup.


Interesting. I've never seen or heard it counted as a quota bag at ordering so that's good to know. I wonder what they do if your order then got cancelled after the fact? I always assumed that's why they don't count it right away.


----------



## westcoastgal

acrowcounted said:


> Interesting. I've never seen or heard it counted as a quota bag at ordering so that's good to know. I wonder what they do if your order then got cancelled after the fact? I always assumed that's why they don't count it right away.


Sorry if I was confusing. I just meant that some members have been able to get two quota bags in a year plus pick up their special order in the same year. I’ve never heard of a SO count as a quota bag at ordering either.


----------



## acrowcounted

westcoastgal said:


> Sorry if I was confusing. I just meant that some members have been able to get two quota bags in a year plus pick up their special order in the same year. I’ve never heard of a SO count as a quota bag at ordering either.


Oh ok, thanks for correcting me. Yes, I've heard the same. Some stores allow three quota bags in a calendar  year if one is a SO arrival.


----------



## sarahfl

westcoastgal said:


> Hi. I would focus on really thanking your SA for the opportunity to get one, then maybe bring it up after that, or at the next visit. I think it’s less about quota and more about how many SOs your SA has to give out to her customers, and if she needs to spread them to others (depends on the store size too).


Thanks dear.  My SO was ordered in a different country, so I kind of only have a couple of days there. lol. I do have a few other items that I'd like to pick up, so would hope to do another SO if possible as the color that I am after is RA.


----------



## sarahfl

acrowcounted said:


> An SO counts against your quota when you pick it up and pay for it. Placing a SO does not fulfill that current semester's quota. However, many stores will hold your SO until the following semester if it were to arrive during a semester in which you've already purchased a quota bag.


Thank you very much. It is possible, which is good.  I am thinking of the Chevre, which takes way more than a semester. I just hope that it won't get concealed. lol.


----------



## westcoastgal

sarahfl said:


> Thanks dear.  My SO was ordered in a different country, so I kind of only have a couple of days there. lol. I do have a few other items that I'd like to pick up, so would hope to do another SO if possible as the color that I am after is RA.


I love that color. I think it’s always a great idea to ask too - otherwise they won’t know that you want another one. If I could do a SO this time around I’d also be very tempted to do RA. And if you pick up a few more things I’m sure that will help you place another SO!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## _pinkcow

GinGin said:


> So frustrating!!! My SO came in a mere 5 months after ordering, but my store won’t let me purchase it until January because I got a Mini Kelly a couple months ago!!



My SA told me not to worry if My SO comes in. The store can file for a request with headquarters to release a second quota bag for the semester. Supposedly, headquarters are more likely to release the bag if the second quota bag is the SO and you have a nice purchase history AFTER you purchase your first quota bag.

I interpreted it as “just keep spending money until we feel like approving it”


----------



## hephephippo

allure244 said:


> Only one type chevre, chevre Mysore, is available for SO. It’s ok to choose noir chevre Kelly for first SO. I did myself as I wanted something I could use for a long time. I think noir Kelly is a fairly common and safe choice.
> 
> As to a complimentary color, I think most colors could work for black. From what you said you would only be choosing a different color for the interior but not doing a bicolor kelly on exterior correct? Since the second color can only be seen when the bag is opened, I think most colors would be fine. I have seen pictures of noir Kellys with various shades of red interior like vermilion or rouge casaque or blues like blue electric or blue sapphire or greens like malachite and all are beautiful. What color would make you happy to see when you open your Kelly?



Thank you @allure244 ! Thank you for your help, I like all colors reds blues greens and Greys and this is not the last Kelly just the first so it's more impatience on which color to get first. Maybe I'll do a blue.

I didn't see but do we also get to choose between sellier and returned? I know I will want both ultimately just a matter of which one first and which one to go with chevre.


----------



## bagidiotic

_pinkcow said:


> My SA told me not to worry if My SO comes in. The store can file for a request with headquarters to release a second quota bag for the semester. Supposedly, headquarters are more likely to release the bag if the second quota bag is the SO and you have a nice purchase history AFTER you purchase your first quota bag.
> 
> I interpreted it as “just keep spending money until we feel like approving it”


Gosh 
The last sentence is soooo Hermes 
I totally agree 
Really at their mercy


----------



## allure244

hephephippo said:


> Thank you @allure244 ! Thank you for your help, I like all colors reds blues greens and Greys and this is not the last Kelly just the first so it's more impatience on which color to get first. Maybe I'll do a blue.
> 
> I didn't see but do we also get to choose between sellier and returned? I know I will want both ultimately just a matter of which one first and which one to go with chevre.



In recent years chevre Mysore was available in both retourne and Sellier Kelly but only in size 25 and 28. I’m not sure if it will continue to be the same? From other people’s experiences it seems like sellier kelly SOs tend to take longer to get than Retourne. However there seem to be less Sellier Kellys offered  in stores (outside SO process) in general so that’s why people often choose to do sellier kellys for their SOs.


----------



## periogirl28

_pinkcow said:


> My SA told me not to worry if My SO comes in. The store can file for a request with headquarters to release a second quota bag for the semester. Supposedly, headquarters are more likely to release the bag if the second quota bag is the SO and you have a nice purchase history AFTER you purchase your first quota bag.
> 
> I interpreted it as “just keep spending money until we feel like approving it”


----------



## Carrierae

Does anyone know what the hardware options are for a SO Jypsiere? Can you do anything other than PHW?


----------



## Serva1

nhoness said:


> EEEKS! I just got the call yesterday that after 23 months, my SO Sellier is finally here. Will be picking it up this weekend



Great news, hope it’s gorgeous [emoji3]


----------



## Hat Trick

_pinkcow said:


> My SA told me not to worry if My SO comes in. The store can file for a request with headquarters to release a second quota bag for the semester. Supposedly, headquarters are more likely to release the bag if the second quota bag is the SO and you have a nice purchase history AFTER you purchase your first quota bag.
> 
> I interpreted it as “just keep spending money until we feel like approving it”





bagidiotic said:


> Gosh
> The last sentence is soooo Hermes
> I totally agree
> Really at their mercy





periogirl28 said:


>




. Sigh. So true.


----------



## Keekeee

Israeli_Flava said:


>



As promised.. the lining colors...

RT is on the list!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Keekeee said:


> As promised.. the lining colors...
> 
> RT is on the list!!
> View attachment 4191442
> View attachment 4191443
> View attachment 4191444


You're awesome


----------



## replayii

Keekeee said:


> As promised.. the lining colors...
> 
> RT is on the list!!
> View attachment 4191442
> View attachment 4191443
> View attachment 4191444



Wow why is the list for lining colors so much more exciting than that for the exterior! 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keekeee said:


> As promised.. the lining colors...
> 
> RT is on the list!!
> View attachment 4191442
> View attachment 4191443
> View attachment 4191444


WOWZA!!! They brought back Ultraviolet and lime too!!!! Too bad only interior..... but hey... Pop Interiors are awesome too!

Thanks babe!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

replayii said:


> Wow why is the list for lining colors so much more exciting than that for the exterior!
> 
> Thanks for posting!


Exactly 
Exterior choices zzz


----------



## acrowcounted

Keekeee said:


> As promised.. the lining colors...
> 
> RT is on the list!!
> View attachment 4191442
> View attachment 4191443
> View attachment 4191444


Thank you so much for posting this!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Does anyone know if K28 is offered in novillo or evercolor?
Has anyone ever seen a geranium novillo sample?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Keekeee said:


> As promised.. the lining colors...
> 
> RT is on the list!!
> View attachment 4191442
> View attachment 4191443
> View attachment 4191444



Thanks for posting Keekeee! 



replayii said:


> Wow why is the list for lining colors so much more exciting than that for the exterior!
> 
> Thanks for posting!



+100, will love to have UV as an outside color.


----------



## QuelleFromage

hephephippo said:


> I need some opinion -- first kelly, won't be last.. i'm torn between chevre and chevre mysore. I've read up on the difference, but can't really grasp the real difference. Anyone can plainly state how the two are different?
> 
> My first color preference is NOIR, i know i know --- so common but it is what i want for the first bag.. any suggestions on complementary color? would a pop of blue (bag interior) work? how about gris?


I have a noir chevre Kelly with Bleu Saphir interior (and contrast stitch) that I love. I have also had a noir Kelly with a dark red interior (no contrast), also beautiful...I agree, just pick a color that will make you happy!


----------



## hephephippo

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a noir chevre Kelly with Bleu Saphir interior (and contrast stitch) that I love. I have also had a noir Kelly with a dark red interior (no contrast), also beautiful...I agree, just pick a color that will make you happy!



Wow! Thank you @QuelleFromage if you don't mind (and I absolutely respect if you do mind), do you have pictures of your gorgeous bags that you could share? Both absolutely sound stunning was considering the Bleu Saphir particularly, and would love to see contrast stitching. Thank you in advance!


----------



## mygoodies

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a noir chevre Kelly with Bleu Saphir interior (and contrast stitch) that I love. I have also had a noir Kelly with a dark red interior (no contrast), also beautiful...I agree, just pick a color that will make you happy!



Hi dear! I just did my SO: Black Chevre Sellier K25, RT lining with BS stitching. 

If you have time can u pls post a close-up of yr beauty? Think u posted it earlier somewhere but can’t find it  I just want to see how the BS stitching would look like on the black Chevre. 
Thanks so much [emoji259] [emoji254]


----------



## TeeCee77

Apologizing ahead of time again for the newbie question, BUT, I’m going to do a Gris Agate ostrich SO. Am I free to pick any interior color (say ultraviolet) or am I limited to the available exterior colors for ostrich?  Thank you in advance!!!


----------



## tramcaro

Keekeee said:


> As promised.. the lining colors...
> 
> RT is on the list!!
> View attachment 4191442
> View attachment 4191443
> View attachment 4191444



Am I seeing RT and Ultraviolet? Lining or outside colour too?


----------



## boboxu

Keekeee said:


> As promised.. the lining colors...
> 
> RT is on the list!!
> View attachment 4191442
> View attachment 4191443
> View attachment 4191444


Thank you for your intel. Do you happen to have the stitching colors? Thanks


----------



## replayii

tramcaro said:


> Am I seeing RT and Ultraviolet? Lining or outside colour too?



I believe these are colors for lining ONLY, unfortunately. I think another member posted the selection for the exterior color a few pages back, looks pretty much the same as last season. No RT or UV


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Hi. I was offered to do an SO recently. I wanted a Kelly 28, chevre, retourne in either bleu saphir with blue paon lining or etoupe with rose poupre lining. Another choice is the Hermes Graphie or lettres in the black colorway. Pls help!


----------



## QuelleFromage

hephephippo said:


> Wow! Thank you @QuelleFromage if you don't mind (and I absolutely respect if you do mind), do you have pictures of your gorgeous bags that you could share? Both absolutely sound stunning was considering the Bleu Saphir particularly, and would love to see contrast stitching. Thank you in advance!





mygoodies said:


> Hi dear! I just did my SO: Black Chevre Sellier K25, RT lining with BS stitching.
> 
> If you have time can u pls post a close-up of yr beauty? Think u posted it earlier somewhere but can’t find it  I just want to see how the BS stitching would look like on the black Chevre.
> Thanks so much [emoji259] [emoji254]



Hello my dears,

I made the mistake once of posting details of a bag in this thread and because it was for sale on another platform, despite the fact that I said absolutely nothing here indicating there was any sale, and despite the fact that members had asked for photos, all my posts were deleted. I was told by a mod that many members had objected to my posts, which was really hurtful given that I in no way mentioned any sale or other nefarious use.
. In all honesty I doubt the "many" - but i have taken it to heart.  Now that I know how the readers of this thread react I am more cautious. I will however PM images if I can help a member by doing so.

xo QF


----------



## periogirl28

It just occurred to me, wondering if Ostrich has been taken off the "precious leathers" list because it no longer requires CITES whereas Lizard, Croc and Gator still do.


----------



## Mosman

I am placing SO for bordoux colour for my Kelly 25, or may be b30, next week.
k25 I am thinking of sellier black on both sides and inside 
For the b30, just black or blue inside and may be piping black or blue.
Any suggestion would be appreciated.
This is my first SO.
Tried to find any SO for bordoux colour but unsuccessful!!


----------



## wenyihsu

periogirl28 said:


> It just occurred to me, wondering if Ostrich has been taken off the "precious leathers" list because it no longer requires CITES whereas Lizard, Croc and Gator still do.



At my store, you now have the option of doing either leather or ostrich for SO. This started last round of SO ordering. Croc and Gator has always been in a separate SO category - very limited number.


----------



## periogirl28

wenyihsu said:


> At my store, you now have the option of doing either leather or ostrich for SO. This started last round of SO ordering. Croc and Gator has always been in a separate SO category - very limited number.


Before that Ostrich was included in the "precious" category, previous years also offered only as SO in limited quantity. The peaus precieux care booklets are included with all my bags. It was just a thought. Just happy it is coming back in larger numbers now.


----------



## bagidiotic

Anyone has the list of color for ostrich section?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Anyone has the list of color for ostrich section?


It's all there, under classical skins now. Bleu indigo, Bleu Iris, Capucine, Gold, Gris Agate, Rose Pourpre, Saffron, Vert Vertigo


----------



## Possum

bagidiotic said:


> Anyone has the list of color for ostrich section?


Post #3906 shows the full chart... very helpful.


----------



## Lilikay

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello my dears,
> 
> I made the mistake once of posting details of a bag in this thread and because it was for sale on another platform, despite the fact that I said absolutely nothing here indicating there was any sale, and despite the fact that members had asked for photos, all my posts were deleted. I was told by a mod that many members had objected to my posts, which was really hurtful given that I in no way mentioned any sale or other nefarious use.
> . In all honesty I doubt the "many" - but i have taken it to heart.  Now that I know how the readers of this thread react I am more cautious. I will however PM images if I can help a member by doing so.
> 
> xo QF


I’m sorry to hear that. Sometimes it hurts to be helpful...


----------



## Lilikay

periogirl28 said:


> It's all there, under classical skins now. Bleu indigo, Bleu Iris, Capucine, Gold, Gris Agate, Rose Pourpre, Saffron, Vert Vertigo


Do you know if we can pick ostrich with the regular lining colors, like RT or BE?


----------



## periogirl28

Leileka said:


> Do you know if we can pick ostrich with the regular lining colors, like RT or BE?


I believe you can.


----------



## Lilikay

periogirl28 said:


> I believe you can.



Thank you dear. I’ve asked my SA but he is kinda new, so he said we need to ask...hehe.


----------



## bagidiotic

Possum said:


> Post #3906 shows the full chart... very helpful.





periogirl28 said:


> It's all there, under classical skins now. Bleu indigo, Bleu Iris, Capucine, Gold, Gris Agate, Rose Pourpre, Saffron, Vert Vertigo


Omg 
What's wrong with my eyes
Haha


----------



## hephephippo

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello my dears,
> 
> I made the mistake once of posting details of a bag in this thread and because it was for sale on another platform, despite the fact that I said absolutely nothing here indicating there was any sale, and despite the fact that members had asked for photos, all my posts were deleted. I was told by a mod that many members had objected to my posts, which was really hurtful given that I in no way mentioned any sale or other nefarious use.
> . In all honesty I doubt the "many" - but i have taken it to heart.  Now that I know how the readers of this thread react I am more cautious. I will however PM images if I can help a member by doing so.
> 
> xo QF



Thank you QF, as a relatively newer forum member (maybe a year i think, but long time lurker before that), I can understand and sympathize with your view. TPF has evolved.

Unrelated to the thread and your post, I often wondered why we can't re-home our goods on TPF when, to a degree, long-term members have an accountability and I'd feel more comfortable buying/selling to someone i interact with versus a stranger. Other special interest forums allow selling or posting of goods (my DH loves cars and watches and he has told me as much especially car forums where they exchange special car parts). I realized... it's the $$$ TPF is sponsored by advertising $$$. Can't blame TPF but, it kind of limits the full user experience on this site.

Anyway, pardon my rambling and thank you nonetheless, QF for offering to share in spite of your previous experience. I'd love a PM but no worries if not. I can probably try and google SO Kelly and find inspiration : )

PS. sorry for my long post, this is my first SO. I promise to be more helpful and share my experience as I learn more about the SO process.


----------



## hephephippo

I know I should know what i want but thought I'd get opinions here -- I'm torn between a Kelly 25 or a Mini Kelly 20; both fit my lifestyle. I have not seen a Mini Kelly 20 in person though. I'm going to be a first time mom. Yes yes yes yes i know moms carry lots of stuff but honestly even in my pre-mom life, I always like carrying a MINI bag for my essentials, and if i i have non-essentials, i carry them on a separate bag like a tote (garden party comes to mind). So baby stuff will likely go on a tote that I can just leave anywhere -- stroller, car, let DH hold it, on the chair, floor. But a small bag, 25 or 20 will be attached to my body and my hands will be free. I'd never leave my wallet/keys in a tote and walk away from it. Whereas a mini bag, with my wallet, passport, keys, i feel mobile and free and never worried.

Aside from lifestyle and current collection, does anyone have any advice how to choose the right size for them? or maybe anyone with experience on both Kelly 20 and 25 can chime in. Perhaps the 20 looks cute but is actually unreasonably small (will it even fit a compact wallet, keys, lipstick and passports?

Thank you i hope my post is not in violation of the topic.


----------



## periogirl28

I don't think one passport would fit in a Kelly 20. Not the larger phones either.


----------



## hephephippo

periogirl28 said:


> I don't think one passport would fit in a Kelly 20. Not the larger phones either.


thank you - that was easy! solves it for me.. : )


----------



## Txoceangirl

K20 is very small. I have an iPhone 8s with a thin case around it and it wouldn’t fit. I also don’t think you could fit all the items you listed in there at once (if the passport even fits as @periogirl28 states). Maybe a compact wallet (card case style) a lipstick and a single car key (now that most are the larger electronic type).


----------



## hephephippo

Txoceangirl said:


> K20 is very small. I have an iPhone 8s with a thin case around it and it wouldn’t fit. I also don’t think you could fit all the items you listed in there at once (if the passport even fits as @periogirl28 states). Maybe a compact wallet (card case style) a lipstick and a single car key (now that most are the larger electronic type).



Thank you also @Txoceangirl i am so glad i asked, this made my life easier... now i can focus on a K25 or even a K28 =) this eliminates the K20 completely for now... May just get it someday or from a reseller, no need SO for it.


----------



## oohshinythings

periogirl28 said:


> I believe you can.


In the past they have not (ostrich lining must be from ostrich exterior colours)...have the rules changed for this round?


----------



## westcoastgal

TeeCee77 said:


> So now I need help!! The options are so narrow! I guess that is good?? I’m thinking Gris Agate exterior with vert vertigo stitching and interior? Anyone seen something like this? Am I crazy?


I think that would look great.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

hephephippo said:


> I need some opinion -- first kelly, won't be last.. i'm torn between chevre and chevre mysore. I've read up on the difference, but can't really grasp the real difference. Anyone can plainly state how the two are different?
> 
> My first color preference is NOIR, i know i know --- so common but it is what i want for the first bag.. any suggestions on complementary color? would a pop of blue (bag interior) work? how about gris?


You can also look at having a contrast color stitch on the black leather which matches the interior of the bag.


----------



## westcoastgal

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi. I was offered to do an SO recently. I wanted a Kelly 28, chevre, retourne in either bleu saphir with blue paon lining or etoupe with rose poupre lining. Another choice is the Hermes Graphie or lettres in the black colorway. Pls help!


Depends on your current bag collection I think? I think chèvre in blue sapphire is really beautiful and I love blue paon too. Try and look at pictures of how chèvre looks in étoupe to see if you like the look. The letters could possibly be a more limited offering so there’s that to consider, but I’d choose something you really love, regardless of scarcity factor. Just look at a lot of photos and you’ll get ideas.


----------



## westcoastgal

Mosman said:


> I am placing SO for bordoux colour for my Kelly 25, or may be b30, next week.
> k25 I am thinking of sellier black on both sides and inside
> For the b30, just black or blue inside and may be piping black or blue.
> Any suggestion would be appreciated.
> This is my first SO.
> Tried to find any SO for bordoux colour but unsuccessful!!


If you google “Kelly Bordeaux Hermès special order” I think you will see some samples of the color, including a bag in black with Bordeaux as interior color (although it’s a Birkin). You can look at special order pictures on here or else use google and you’ll find black and blue Hermès bags as well. It will give you a feel for the different versions of the bag. Then just go with which one you love the most. Have fun and enjoy!


----------



## Keekeee

replayii said:


> Wow why is the list for lining colors so much more exciting than that for the exterior!
> 
> Thanks for posting!


I know, right! Tell me about it.. 



tramcaro said:


> Am I seeing RT and Ultraviolet? Lining or outside colour too?


This is the list for lining dear. Go a few pages back, you’ll find the list for the exterior colors



boboxu said:


> Thank you for your intel. Do you happen to have the stitching colors? Thanks



Im sorry, i dont... i will post if i have more infos


----------



## TeeCee77

oohshinythings said:


> In the past they have not (ostrich lining must be from ostrich exterior colours)...have the rules changed for this round?



Anyone know this answer for sure?? I sure hope I can pick from any of the lining colors and not just limited to exterior. Eek!


----------



## Mosman

Any one have an SO in Bordeaux colour bag or seen somewhere, please post photos here, that give me some idea on the 2nd colour I should pick.
Thanks


----------



## Monique1004

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi. I was offered to do an SO recently. I wanted a Kelly 28, chevre, retourne in either bleu saphir with blue paon lining or etoupe with rose poupre lining. Another choice is the Hermes Graphie or lettres in the black colorway. Pls help!



Here's my SO in Etoupe/Rouge Tomate. You can have an idea how Etoupe looks in chèvre. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?posts/32262246/

Also check out this thread for contrast stitching images. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Ode-to-Contrast--S-t-i-t-c-h-i-n-g-.991504/

And also this thread

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Special-Combo-Bags--PICS-ONLY-PLEASE!!!!!.192930/


----------



## QuelleFromage

Leileka said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. Sometimes it hurts to be helpful...





hephephippo said:


> Thank you QF, as a relatively newer forum member (maybe a year i think, but long time lurker before that), I can understand and sympathize with your view. TPF has evolved.
> 
> Unrelated to the thread and your post, I often wondered why we can't re-home our goods on TPF when, to a degree, long-term members have an accountability and I'd feel more comfortable buying/selling to someone i interact with versus a stranger. Other special interest forums allow selling or posting of goods (my DH loves cars and watches and he has told me as much especially car forums where they exchange special car parts). I realized... it's the $$$ TPF is sponsored by advertising $$$. Can't blame TPF but, it kind of limits the full user experience on this site.
> 
> Anyway, pardon my rambling and thank you nonetheless, QF for offering to share in spite of your previous experience. I'd love a PM but no worries if not. I can probably try and google SO Kelly and find inspiration : )
> 
> PS. sorry for my long post, this is my first SO. I promise to be more helpful and share my experience as I learn more about the SO process.



Any time I try to help another tPFer I remember those members who complained to mods about my innocent post that was meant to be helpful - when so many people post whole threads about "should I sell this bag?'. 
Back to topic I have PM'd you. I do recommend starting SOs with a forever dream bag with a slight twist!

Edited


----------



## periogirl28

TeeCee77 said:


> Anyone know this answer for sure?? I sure hope I can pick from any of the lining colors and not just limited to exterior. Eek!


For your particular store it's best to pick 2 options and then confirm it with your SA at placement. There are variations and as I always like to say, FSH has their own rules.


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> I don't think one passport would fit in a Kelly 20. Not the larger phones either.





hephephippo said:


> thank you - that was easy! solves it for me.. : )



definitely fits a passport in a passport holder plus two more passports, calvi and lipstick. and yes i can still close the mini k. i don't need to carry much with me and it fits my mobile phone and keys too (without the passports!)


----------



## lulilu

chincac said:


> definitely fits a passport in a passport holder plus two more passports, calvi and lipstick. and yes i can still close the mini k. i don't need to carry much with me and it fits my mobile phone and keys too (without the passports!)
> 
> View attachment 4193283
> View attachment 4193284



Adorable.  Nothing like seeing the real thing in action.  Looks like you can get great use from it.


----------



## thyme

lulilu said:


> Adorable.  Nothing like seeing the real thing in action.  Looks like you can get great use from it.



It has indeed been much loved and used since I bought it. And thank you


----------



## hephephippo

Thank you for sharing @chincac I definitely still want a mini K but probably will wait for an offer or do it for next SO. Would need both phone and passport in there. I love love love your bag though! Gave me inspiration! [emoji7]


----------



## thyme

hephephippo said:


> Thank you for sharing @chincac I definitely still want a mini K but probably will wait for an offer or do it for next SO. Would need both phone and passport in there. I love love love your bag though! Gave me inspiration! [emoji7]



*hephephippo* you are welcome


----------



## acrowcounted

Has anyone in the USA been able to place their order yet this season?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TeeCee77

periogirl28 said:


> For your particular store it's best to pick 2 options and then confirm it with your SA at placement. There are variations and as I always like to say, FSH has their own rules.



Ok thank you.


----------



## boboxu

acrowcounted said:


> Has anyone in the USA been able to place their order yet this season?


Not yet, my store normally early but this season still nothing yet, but my SA already said I can have my slot this season if I “need” one lol, I always need SO of course


----------



## disappeared

boboxu said:


> Not yet, my store normally early but this season still nothing yet, but my SA already said I can have my slot this season if I “need” one lol, I always need SO of course


Me too! Still waiting for the flood gates to open!


----------



## ShyShy

I will be placing a croc SO.  I’ve narrowed it down to Gris tourterelle lisse with RT lining & stitching and BGHW (likely B30) or rose extreme matte K28 retourne, BGHW, UV lining (unsure about stitching).  In terms of croc bags I have K28 shiny Bordeaux GHW, C24 shiny braise PHW and L26 matte bougainvillea GHW. 

If I go matte RE, I’d only want retourne k28, not sellier.  But would UV stitching go with RE?  If not, what stitching?  How does a croc retourne k hold up in terms of corner wear?  If matte RE can’t be made into retourne, I’m just as happy with bougainvillea souple.  I adore that colour.

I’d love a GT B30 too and whilst I don’t own a croc B30, I am waiting for my Scheherazade B30 on PO.  Who knows when it will arrive, maybe never, but it’s definitely on order.

I’m thinking GT will be a classic that I can carry forever, but I’m not a twilly person so how will the handles fare over time?  Perhaps stick with GT K28 where I can use the strap and not always carry the bag on its handles?  But I believe lisse will only be sellier.  

As you can see, I’ve managed to confuse myself with two very different options.  Love both for different reasons.  Any seasoned croc users that could chime in?


----------



## Ladybug^^

Anyone know if BH start SO yet?

Thanks


----------



## Vhermes212

Overall what is the typical Hermès history of a client that is offered a SO? Is it certain level of money spent or time? Or categories of purchase history like RTW or fine jewelry? Thanks in advance!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Ladybug^^ said:


> Anyone know if BH start SO yet?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it is open.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Vhermes212 said:


> Overall what is the typical Hermès history of a client that is offered a SO? Is it certain level of money spent or time? Or categories of purchase history like RTW or fine jewelry? Thanks in advance!


It’s the client history with the particular store. Each store gets a number of slots for SO. The store then determines which clients to offer. Typically, VIP with a good purchase history in a variety of areas. Each store has their own “qualifications”.  But not always VIP...... can be a newer client they like with a decent history etc. some VIPs turn down placing offered SO and the store will go to next client on their list.  HTH


----------



## bagidiotic

Vhermes212 said:


> Overall what is the typical Hermès history of a client that is offered a SO? Is it certain level of money spent or time? Or categories of purchase history like RTW or fine jewelry? Thanks in advance!


I would rank 132 plus 
Loyalty -support all new launches all events all sections
Consistency -$$$
Humanity-respect and manners 
Empty actions talking only wannabes act like billionaires and stylish will be ignored


----------



## acrowcounted

Are we sure that the color lists shown here are the ones for this current season? I only ask because I noticed at least one of the picture cards say “SS19” (spring-summer 2019). Trying to avoid being thrown for a loop at my appointment. Thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

acrowcounted said:


> Are we sure that the color lists shown here are the ones for this current season? I only ask because I noticed at least one of the picture cards say “SS19” (spring-summer 2019). Trying to avoid being thrown for a loop at my appointment. Thanks!


Yes, this round is for S/S 2019.


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> Are we sure that the color lists shown here are the ones for this current season? I only ask because I noticed at least one of the picture cards say “SS19” (spring-summer 2019). Trying to avoid being thrown for a loop at my appointment. Thanks!


Yes. It is listed as SS 2019 or PE 2019 (Printemps ete 2019) for this current SO window because bags are *supposed* to arrive in 6 months for the next season. Hence why the quota for SO is only known at PO. HTH.


----------



## Lilikay

acrowcounted said:


> Are we sure that the color lists shown here are the ones for this current season? I only ask because I noticed at least one of the picture cards say “SS19” (spring-summer 2019). Trying to avoid being thrown for a loop at my appointment. Thanks!


Do you have an appointment already? I’m dying to know when will I be able to place my order...


----------



## acrowcounted

Leileka said:


> Do you have an appointment already? I’m dying to know when will I be able to place my order...


No, not yet. As of last night, they were still unavailable at my store. I’m hoping we will learn more in this upcoming week. I have to travel pretty far to get to my store but next weekend works for my schedule so *fingers crossed* I’m hoping other USA people will post when they’ve successfully placed theirs.


----------



## Lilikay

acrowcounted said:


> No, not yet. As of last night, they were still unavailable at my store. I’m hoping we will learn more in this upcoming week. I have to travel pretty far to get to my store but next weekend works for my schedule so *fingers crossed* I’m hoping other USA people will post when they’ve successfully placed theirs.


I see, thank you. Fingers crossed here too!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Mosman said:


> Any one have an SO in Bordeaux colour bag or seen somewhere, please post photos here, that give me some idea on the 2nd colour I should pick.
> Thanks


One of my friends did Bordeaux with trench!


----------



## jedimaster

bagidiotic said:


> I would rank 132 plus
> Loyalty -support all new launches all events all sections
> Consistency -$$$
> Humanity-respect and manners
> Empty actions talking only wannabes act like billionaires and stylish will be ignored


Ok, Sorry to be dense - what does "132 plus" mean?


----------



## nicole0612

jedimaster said:


> Ok, Sorry to be dense - what does "132 plus" mean?



I believe she means, of the 3 purchase history examples given by the previous poster, she would rank the importance #1, #3, #2 (general spending, then category spending fine jewelry, then category spending other preferred categories such as RTW/housewears etc), and also plus the other factors she listed below in her post


----------



## jedimaster

nicole0612 said:


> I believe she means, of the 3 purchase history examples given by the previous poster, she would rank the importance #1, #3, #2 (general spending, then category spending fine jewelry, then category spending other preferred categories such as RTW/housewears etc), and also plus the other factors she listed below in her post


Oh thank you! Sorry to be so slow!


----------



## Ladybug^^

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, it is open.


Thanks  don’t know why my sa told me not yet...do u know how long it had been start?


----------



## eagle1002us

My first and only (thus far) SO came in on Friday.  [This is a long description of the SO process].  It was a Hermes Osmose cuff which is currently on the website but as the site says, it's subject to delivery delays.   I love it.   The SO was placed in February, I think.   In May I touched base with customer service -- this SO was not placed through a boutique -- and they said I was still on the list.  Maybe a week or two ago I called again and this time I heard that the cuff was being handmade (I gather it was a "even as we spoke" situation).  I was supposed to hear from Corporate next.  I said, What's Corporate?  Well, it's Customer Service.   

Someone wrote here that they could hardly sleep waiting for an SO.   I want to shake that person's hand, whoever they are.  B/C once the cuff was on the radar, I was "where is it?  where is it? "  (Which I didn't say to anybody but I thought it).   Anyhow, I can say it came quickly after hearing about corporate.   Evidently 6 months is kind of a timetable for H at least for this kind of item.  And I notice there are plenty of delay potential for a number of H silver items, according to the web site, i.e., "this item will be subject to a delivery delay."  

I love the cuff.   I had never tried it on before.  It just wasn't around when I was looking at H silver years ago or if it was it was too small.   I have an Osmose large model ring  that I got a year or so ago. However, the cuff does not fit on the wrist that the ring fits.   So, a new quest emerges:  get another [smaller] Osmose ring to pair with cuff.  (I am happy to have that quest. ).  
  I wear the ring I have with the Chaine d'ancre Geant which is really oversized and very compatible with the ring and the cuff but not on the same hand.  DH said each is a statement piece on its own.  And he is right.  
I cannot imagine how people wait patiently for bags for a year, two years, two and a half years, etc.   I don't carry my H bags very much at all so I suppose I will never have an SO bag order as beautiful as those items can be.  
But all in all, I am very pleased with my first SO experience.


----------



## disappeared

eagle1002us said:


> My first and only (thus far) SO came in on Friday.  [This is a long description of the SO process].  It was a Hermes Osmose cuff which is currently on the website but as the site says, it's subject to delivery delays.   I love it.   The SO was placed in February, I think.   In May I touched base with customer service -- this SO was not placed through a boutique -- and they said I was still on the list.  Maybe a week or two ago I called again and this time I heard that the cuff was being handmade (I gather it was a "even as we spoke" situation).  I was supposed to hear from Corporate next.  I said, What's Corporate?  Well, it's Customer Service.
> 
> Someone wrote here that they could hardly sleep waiting for an SO.   I want to shake that person's hand, whoever they are.  B/C once the cuff was on the radar, I was "where is it?  where is it? "  (Which I didn't say to anybody but I thought it).   Anyhow, I can say it came quickly after hearing about corporate.   Evidently 6 months is kind of a timetable for H at least for this kind of item.  And I notice there are plenty of delay potential for a number of H silver items, according to the web site, i.e., "this item will be subject to a delivery delay."
> 
> I love the cuff.   I had never tried it on before.  It just wasn't around when I was looking at H silver years ago or if it was it was too small.   I have an Osmose large model ring  that I got a year or so ago. However, the cuff does not fit on the wrist that the ring fits.   So, a new quest emerges:  get another [smaller] Osmose ring to pair with cuff.  (I am happy to have that quest. ).
> I wear the ring I have with the Chaine d'ancre Geant which is really oversized and very compatible with the ring and the cuff but not on the same hand.  DH said each is a statement piece on its own.  And he is right.
> I cannot imagine how people wait patiently for bags for a year, two years, two and a half years, etc.   I don't carry my H bags very much at all so I suppose I will never have an SO bag order as beautiful as those items can be.
> But all in all, I am very pleased with my first SO experience.


Congrats on the arrival of your cuff! I’m just not sure why it is considered an SO if it was ordered from the website and appeared to be “back ordered.” Am I missing something/not getting it?


----------



## Mosman

LovingTheOrange said:


> One of my friends did Bordeaux with trench!


Thanks,
Was it K or B ??? And in her possession yet ???
I am desperate for picture !!!!
Have Booked to come to boutique tomorrow for this.


----------



## periogirl28

@eagle1002us Please do share if you don't mind it. Would love to see!


----------



## eagle1002us

disappeared said:


> Congrats on the arrival of your cuff! I’m just not sure why it is considered an SO if it was ordered from the website and appeared to be “back ordered.” Am I missing something/not getting it?


Thank you, *@disappeared*.
My hunch is that stuff like my cuff that say on the web that there will be a delivery delay means that the item would be HTF in stores, i.e., the item isn't regularly carried.  Maybe it once was but not now.  I think by taking SO's for such items H gets a read on what the demand for these items are.  That tells them that maybe the item should be regularly carried.   So the item goes from a more-or-less "rested" state to being available immediately to walk-ins.   But that's just my hypothesis. 

Their strategy may also be a "just in time" (JIT) inventory strategy where items are manufactured on a "as requested" basis instead of $$ being invested in inventory that just sits around the store waiting to be sold.   Actually, that sounds more like what's going one.  The price of precious metals like gold and silver rise and fall over time.  When the price is high, H would be better off manufacturing jewelry by SO rather than making sure all the boutiques are well stocked with jewelry.


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> @eagle1002us Please do share if you don't mind it. Would love to see!


I will try in the next couple of days.   Hopefully it won't be raining so the light will be good.


----------



## chicinthecity777

disappeared said:


> Congrats on the arrival of your cuff! I’m just not sure why it is considered an SO if it was ordered from the website and appeared to be “back ordered.” Am I missing something/not getting it?


It's not an SO. It's a back order. The SOs referred to in this thread is called "a la carte" and it's for bags. It's where you can "customise" your bags. An order of a piece of jewllwery with a standard design is not an "a la carte" order, like you said, it's a back order, as in no customization.


----------



## eagle1002us

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's not an SO. It's a back order. The SOs referred to in this thread is called "a la carte" and it's for bags. It's where you can "customise" your bags. An order of a piece of jewllwery with a standard design is not an "a la carte" order, like you said, it's a back order, as in no customization.


Technically, I'm sure you're right.  In conversation with Customer Service, it was a SO.  And, right, it wasn't customized.  I was sweating bullets wondering if the fit would be right by the time I got it.  Which it was.


----------



## diva lee

Please forgive my lack of knowledge on this as I’m very new to H, but is the color rouge grenat only available now through an SO? I’ve seen posts where it was said the color was rested (at least for the time being) but I now see rouge grenat on the list of available SO colors.  Could one still order a birkin in rouge grenat without being offered an SO? Thanks for humoring me!


----------



## eagle1002us

disappeared said:


> Congrats on the arrival of your cuff! I’m just not sure why it is considered an SO if it was ordered from the website and appeared to be “back ordered.” Am I missing something/not getting it?


Thank you, *@disappeared*.
My hunch is that stuff like my cuff that say on the web that there will be a delivery delay means that the item would be HTF in stores, i.e., the item isn't regularly carried.  Maybe it once was but not now.  I think by taking SO's for such items H gets a read on what the demand for these items are.  That tells them that maybe the item should be regularly carried.   So the item goes from a more-or-less "rested" state to being available immediately to walk-ins.   But that's just my hypothesis.  

Their strategy may also be a "just in time" (JIT) inventory strategy where items are manufactured on a "as requested" basis instead of $$ being invested in inventory that just sits around the store waiting to be sold.   Actually, that sounds more like what's going one.  The price of precious metals like gold and silver rise and fall over time.  When the price is high, H would be better off manufacturing jewelry by SO rather than making sure all the boutiques are well stocked with jewelry.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

diva lee said:


> Please forgive my lack of knowledge on this as I’m very new to H, but is the color rouge grenat only available now through an SO? I’ve seen posts where it was said the color was rested (at least for the time being) but I now see rouge grenat on the list of available SO colors.  Could one still order a birkin in rouge grenat without being offered an SO? Thanks for humoring me!



I just picked up my RG SO K25 end of July from FSH and my SA said RG is not being offered in regular collection, meaning u can only SO this particular color. There might still be some RG bags or SLGs “floating” around at several stores worldwide but for now if u want RG you’ll have to go through SO. It’s a very gorgeous Red, totally worth the wait imo  
HTH!


----------



## diva lee

mygoodies said:


> I just picked up my RG SO K25 end of July from FSH and my SA said RG is not being offered in regular collection, meaning u can only SO this particular color. There might still be some RG bags or SLGs “floating” around at several stores worldwide but for now if u want RG you’ll have to go through SO. It’s a very gorgeous Red, totally worth the waiting imo
> HTH!



Thank you so much for your response! That’s very good to know. Based on pictures, the color is absolutely beautiful [emoji7] and indeed worth the wait. Do you think the color mainly works for the fall/winter seasons or would you say it’s a shade of red that could be worn year round?


----------



## mygoodies

diva lee said:


> Thank you so much for your response! That’s very good to know. Based on pictures, the color is absolutely beautiful [emoji7] and indeed worth the wait. Do you think the color mainly works for the fall/winter seasons or would you say it’s a shade of red that could be worn year round?



To me personally it’s a “neutral red” that works for all seasons. I.e. u can “dress her up” with twillies and/or charms to fit the season  
Good luck deciding dear!


----------



## msohm

diva lee said:


> Please forgive my lack of knowledge on this as I’m very new to H, but is the color rouge grenat only available now through an SO? I’ve seen posts where it was said the color was rested (at least for the time being) but I now see rouge grenat on the list of available SO colors.  Could one still order a birkin in rouge grenat without being offered an SO? Thanks for humoring me!



There was a Rouge Grenat mini kelly in my boutique recently (USA).


----------



## SpicyTuna13

acrowcounted said:


> Has anyone in the USA been able to place their order yet this season?



Yes. I submitted my SO details via email yesterday to my SA, and I just received confirmation this morning that my order is being submitted today.


----------



## lulilu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi Eagle! I don't have exp with Silver SO but do on Gold. I was scratching my head when my SA said we had to SO a ring that was clearly available on H.com but she said the size was not available in any boutique and she can't transfer any H.com stock. Bottom line is, she ordered the ring from Paris and it took 5 or 6 months to arrive. HTH! xo



*Is this just for jewelry IF, because my SA gets things for me from H.com any time I see it on there but she doesn't have it.*



eagle1002us said:


> Thank you, *@disappeared*.
> My hunch is that stuff like my cuff that say on the web that there will be a delivery delay means that the item would be HTF in stores, i.e., the item isn't regularly carried.  Maybe it once was but not now.  I think by taking SO's for such items H gets a read on what the demand for these items are.  That tells them that maybe the item should be regularly carried.   So the item goes from a more-or-less "rested" state to being available immediately to walk-ins.   But that's just my hypothesis.
> 
> Their strategy may also be a "just in time" (JIT) inventory strategy where items are manufactured on a "as requested" basis instead of $$ being invested in inventory that just sits around the store waiting to be sold.   Actually, that sounds more like what's going one.  The price of precious metals like gold and silver rise and fall over time.  When the price is high, H would be better off manufacturing jewelry by SO rather than making sure all the boutiques are well stocked with jewelry.



*Things that have a delivery delay online are definitely available in stores.  I ordered a gold bracelet online and was told that there was a 6 month delivery delay for that size.  It was in stock at FSH and I got it there.  So these items are definitely being made regularly and are available at some stores.  This just seems like another vagary of Hermes.*


----------



## ladyfarquaad

I’ve been having a bad experience with my first SO  

As I’ve posted before, I placed it in December 2016, only to be told last month that it had been cancelled. My lovely SA felt terrible for me and did his best to find me a solution, so they created an extra SO slot for me this round, and I was told my order would be worked on on a priority basis.

I went in a few weeks ago to place my order - a Chèvre retourne K28, bleu saphir and bleu electrique with brushed GHW. However, my SA reached out to me a few days ago to say he hadn’t been able to punch the order in, because the system wasn’t showing chèvre as an option! He emailed Paris, and they didn’t know what was going on either - apparently they were also unable to find chèvre in the system! They said they’re going to look into it an get back to him, so waiting with all my fingers and toes crossed. I went into the store today to place my “backup” order, in case my first option doesn’t work out  

Has anyone else heard of this issue/know what’s going on?


----------



## diva lee

mygoodies said:


> To me personally it’s a “neutral red” that works for all seasons. I.e. u can “dress her up” with twillies and/or charms to fit the season
> Good luck deciding dear!



Awesome! Thank you doll!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Mosman said:


> Any one have an SO in Bordeaux colour bag or seen somewhere, please post photos here, that give me some idea on the 2nd colour I should pick.
> Thanks



My SA showed me some SO “simulations” that they’d received as a pdf - one of the combinations shown was Bordeaux with Rouge Grenat. I really liked it - I’ve placed that as my standby order


----------



## mygoodies

ladyfarquaad said:


> I’ve been having a bad experience with my first SO
> 
> As I’ve posted before, I placed it in December 2016, only to be told last month that it had been cancelled. My lovely SA felt terrible for me and did his best to find me a solution, so they created an extra SO slot for me this round, and I was told my order would be worked on on a priority basis.
> 
> I went in a few weeks ago to place my order - a Chèvre retourne K28, bleu saphir and bleu electrique with brushed GHW. However, my SA reached out to me a few days ago to say he hadn’t been able to punch the order in, because the system wasn’t showing chèvre as an option! He emailed Paris, and they didn’t know what was going on either - apparently they were also unable to find chèvre in the system! They said they’re going to look into it an get back to him, so waiting with all my fingers and toes crossed. I went into the store today to place my “backup” order, in case my first option doesn’t work out
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this issue/know what’s going on?



I’m so sorry to hear this! However I find it very strange cause I just placed a Chevre K25 SO last week (Sept 12) at FSH and Chevre was definitely on the list. since u placed it few weeks ago, maybe Paris was still updating the new SO list, hence it didn’t show up yet in the system? I remember my SA saying that they’re updating the SO boxes as we speak, cause the Rose Tyrien swatch (1 I chose as lining) wasn’t in the box yet. 
My SA also said that this particular Chevre SO will take longer  

Oh well, as long as it’s approved and not cancelled I don’t mind waiting  was mentally preparing for that LOL

Fingers crossed for our Chevre babies! Hope yr SA gets back to asap!! Keep us posted dear...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lulilu said:


> *Is this just for jewelry IF, because my SA gets things for me from H.com any time I see it on there but she doesn't have it.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Things that have a delivery delay online are definitely available in stores.  I ordered a gold bracelet online and was told that there was a 6 month delivery delay for that size.  It was in stock at FSH and I got it there.  So these items are definitely being made regularly and are available at some stores.  This just seems like another vagary of Hermes.*



She must get it for you from other boutiques as I was told (many times) they can't take merch from H.com inventory. Soooooo who knows.


----------



## lulilu

Israeli_Flava said:


> She must get it for you from other boutiques as I was told (many times) they can't take merch from H.com inventory. Soooooo who knows.



That's not what she said, and she even took the H.com item number from me.  But as you say, whooooo knows.
And actually two different stores have done this for me.  Sooooo who knows.


----------



## acrowcounted

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Yes. I submitted my SO details via email yesterday to my SA, and I just received confirmation this morning that my order is being submitted today.


Thank you so much for posting! I'm going to start looking at flights for this weekend (but obviously not purchase until I confirm with my SA tonight). Excited!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lulilu said:


> That's not what she said, and she even took the H.com item number from me.  But as you say, whooooo knows.
> And actually two different stores have done this for me.  Sooooo who knows.


Yes dear... the mysteries of H. The item number is the same between H.com and the boutiques so it always good to have that to search the system. I was just told what I was told. In my most recent case, the ring I wanted was clearly on the website (in my size), yet she ordered it from Paris (and it took 5 months!). Maybe there was some other underlying reason. No clue.

Now I want a watch strap that she was going to transfer from Madison but they can't find it so guess what she said .... I will Special Order it from Paris. The terminology and rationale for things is baffling sometimes... Sorry to be off topic.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I think some SA just use the terminology "special order" to refer to anything which isn't currently available but needs to be ordered it. Which is OK of course. But the "a la carte" options are specifically done for people to customise their bag orders. Hence the discussion here on how long does it take are referring to leathers/colours availability etc. Jewellery doesn't normally subject to those availability because as much as we call them "precious metals", they are plenty of gold/silver and diamonds available to make the piece, which isn't not related to leather ability at all.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Carrierae

ladyfarquaad said:


> My SA showed me some SO “simulations” that they’d received as a pdf - one of the combinations shown was Bordeaux with Rouge Grenat. I really liked it - I’ve placed that as my standby order



I feel like this is something they should offer as we are designing a bag. It’s hard to visualize SOs when looking at swatch cards. I bet there wouldn’t be as many rejected or resold SOs if they had 3D rendering on a app...not to mention you might get inspired by something you never thought to try. I couldn’t see it being that difficult to develop since large companies like Nike have been doing it forever.


----------



## acrowcounted

Carrierae said:


> I feel like this is something they should offer as we are designing a bag. It’s hard to visualize SOs when looking at swatch cards. I bet there wouldn’t be as many rejected or resold SOs if they had 3D rendering on a app...not to mention you might get inspired by something you never thought to try. I couldn’t see it being that difficult to develop since large companies like Nike have been doing it forever.


I was thinking this the other day. It seems like it would be super simple to do. It almost seems strange that they DONT have it yet, in this day and age.


----------



## nhoness

Finally picked up my SO this weekend. 23 months later, here is my Kelly Sellier 28 in Chèvre. Etoupe with BE lining and BGHW. Kept it simple and classic, something I know I'll love forever... Love how chèvre looks on Etoupe and BGHW!


----------



## lulilu

nhoness said:


> Finally picked up my SO this weekend. 23 months later, here is my Kelly Sellier 28 in Chèvre. Etoupe with BE lining and BGHW. Kept it simple and classic, something I know I'll love forever... Love how chèvre looks on Etoupe and BGHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195655
> View attachment 4195656



Beautiful!  I love etoupe and the traditional white stitching.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think some SA just use the terminology "special order" to refer to anything which isn't currently available but needs to be ordered it. Which is OK of course. But the "a la carte" options are specifically done for people to customise their bag orders. Hence the discussion here on how long does it take are referring to leathers/colours availability etc. Jewellery doesn't normally subject to those availability because as much as we call them "precious metals", they are plenty of gold/silver and diamonds available to make the piece, which isn't not related to leather ability at all.


Totally agree. Sorry for derailing =/


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nhoness said:


> Finally picked up my SO this weekend. 23 months later, here is my Kelly Sellier 28 in Chèvre. Etoupe with BE lining and BGHW. Kept it simple and classic, something I know I'll love forever... Love how chèvre looks on Etoupe and BGHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195655
> View attachment 4195656


Exquisite dear!!! Huge Congrats!!!!


----------



## surfchick

nhoness said:


> Finally picked up my SO this weekend. 23 months later, here is my Kelly Sellier 28 in Chèvre. Etoupe with BE lining and BGHW. Kept it simple and classic, something I know I'll love forever... Love how chèvre looks on Etoupe and BGHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195655
> View attachment 4195656


Beautiful classic!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

nhoness said:


> Finally picked up my SO this weekend. 23 months later, here is my Kelly Sellier 28 in Chèvre. Etoupe with BE lining and BGHW. Kept it simple and classic, something I know I'll love forever... Love how chèvre looks on Etoupe and BGHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195655
> View attachment 4195656


Fantastic!  If I was ever lucky enough to do a SO, I would love a classic beauty like this.  A true forever piece.


----------



## mygoodies

nhoness said:


> Finally picked up my SO this weekend. 23 months later, here is my Kelly Sellier 28 in Chèvre. Etoupe with BE lining and BGHW. Kept it simple and classic, something I know I'll love forever... Love how chèvre looks on Etoupe and BGHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195655
> View attachment 4195656



CONGRATS dear!! This gives me, and I’m sure others with me who love Chevre, hope that Chevre SOs do show up eventually! 
Enjoy your beauty!!!!


----------



## eagle1002us

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think some SA just use the terminology "special order" to refer to anything which isn't currently available but needs to be ordered it. Which is OK of course. But the "a la carte" options are specifically done for people to customise their bag orders. Hence the discussion here on how long does it take are referring to leathers/colours availability etc. Jewellery doesn't normally subject to those availability because as much as we call them "precious metals", they are plenty of gold/silver and diamonds available to make the piece, which isn't not related to leather ability at all.



The price of gold and silver -- which are commodities as you suggest by saying there's plenty around and I agree -- is a manufacturing cost.  H has to be sensitive to that.  All jewelers have to be sensitive to that.  I strongly suspect that chunky big pieces (the kind I like) tend to be manufactured when metal prices are low.  High metal prices encourage design trends that lead to manufacturing manufacturing smaller, more delicate pieces. 

In the past I had discussions with my SA about the kinds of hides that are used to manufacture H leathers.  There are biologically-based cycles in cattle raising and that's going to affect the price of hides.  Leathers will also vary in processing costs.  So I would suspect (drum roll) that there are fluctuations in leather availability based on the price of hides (the raw material) and leathers (the processing component).    Everything is available _but at a price_.


----------



## eagle1002us

periogirl28 said:


> @eagle1002us Please do share if you don't mind it. Would love to see!


Today has been a pretty rainy day but I intend to post a picture once we get a brighter day.   Thanks for your interest periogirl28!


----------



## eagle1002us

*@nhoness* your bag is spectacular!


----------



## BirkinLover77

nhoness said:


> Finally picked up my SO this weekend. 23 months later, here is my Kelly Sellier 28 in Chèvre. Etoupe with BE lining and BGHW. Kept it simple and classic, something I know I'll love forever... Love how chèvre looks on Etoupe and BGHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195655
> View attachment 4195656


Congratulations. Amazing SO love the classic colors!!


----------



## eagle1002us

Israeli_Flava said:


> She must get it for you from other boutiques as I was told (many times) they can't take merch from H.com inventory. Soooooo who knows.


When I got a kelly a while back it was in a color my boutique didn't carry.  They had a friendly relationship with another boutique and tapped them first.  So, the bag came and I got it of course.  However, over the years I have seen some resistance on my boutique's part to transferring in silver jewelry items from other stores.  The idea is have my boutique arrange the transaction where I buy it from the other boutique, it's sent to me and I can return it to my store if necessary.

 The idea is, just buy it and you can return it to your boutique if necessary. 

I am not too terribly thrilled to do that especially when item costs a lot.
I feel I should be able to get items transferred into the store to check out.   I don't make this request very often.   (I may also be living on a different planet than H ).  I guess they don't want to transfer stuff in b/c the person may say, "nice!" but there's no purchase. I guess there's allso a question of which boutique owns the item once it's been transferred.

My experience is not recent so others probably know how and when transfers occurred.


----------



## acrowcounted

eagle1002us said:


> When I got a kelly a while back it was in a color my boutique didn't carry.  They had a friendly relationship with another boutique and tapped them first.  So, the bag came and I got it of course.  However, over the years I have seen some resistance on my boutique's part to transferring in silver jewelry items from other stores.  The idea is have my boutique arrange the transaction where I buy it from the other boutique, it's sent to me and I can return it to my store if necessary.
> 
> The idea is, just buy it and you can return it to your boutique if necessary.
> 
> I am not too terribly thrilled to do that especially when item costs a lot.
> I feel I should be able to get items transferred into the store to check out.   I don't make this request very often.   (I may also be living on a different planet than H ).  I guess they don't want to transfer stuff in b/c the person may say, "nice!" but there's no purchase. I guess there's allso a question of which boutique owns the item once it's been transferred.
> 
> My experience is not recent so others probably know how and when transfers occurred.


This is very odd. Which country are you in? I've done many store transfers and in my experience, it is always a swap. Thus each store retains the same value of inventory and if you purchase it, your store gets the benefit of selling stock.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## eagle1002us

acrowcounted said:


> This is very odd. Which country are you in? I've done many store transfers and in my experience, it is always a swap. Thus each store retains the same value of inventory and if you purchase it, your store gets the benefit of selling stock.


The store changed management about a decade ago.  Maybe it's different now.


----------



## Serva1

nhoness said:


> Finally picked up my SO this weekend. 23 months later, here is my Kelly Sellier 28 in Chèvre. Etoupe with BE lining and BGHW. Kept it simple and classic, something I know I'll love forever... Love how chèvre looks on Etoupe and BGHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4195655
> View attachment 4195656



Your bag looks beautiful nhoness, huge congrats and I completely agree with you by keeping it simple and classic [emoji3][emoji170]


----------



## Mosman

Just placed my SO today, and the colour option was opened so I picked sellier k25 saphir blue with Etoupe, chèvre and BGHW.

Anyone here know if Bordeaux colour b30 Togo leather still offer as regular bag ???? forgot to ask my SA today. I would love to have this colour as my next B30.

Thanks.


----------



## xtnxtnxtn

Hi Tpfers, after several days of researching online and pondering on whether to order the blue saphir/blue paon or the etoupe/rose poupre lined Kelly 28 in chevre sellier, I have finally arrived at my decision!! It’s going to be black lined with blue electric for my first #horseshoestamp Kelly. My wonderful SA texted me this morning that my order has already been placed so see you same time next year or hopefully earlier..[emoji1317][emoji8]


----------



## chicinthecity777

eagle1002us said:


> The price of gold and silver -- which are commodities as you suggest by saying there's plenty around and I agree -- is a manufacturing cost.  H has to be sensitive to that.  All jewelers have to be sensitive to that.  I strongly suspect that chunky big pieces (the kind I like) tend to be manufactured when metal prices are low.  High metal prices encourage design trends that lead to manufacturing manufacturing smaller, more delicate pieces.
> 
> In the past I had discussions with my SA about the kinds of hides that are used to manufacture H leathers.  There are biologically-based cycles in cattle raising and that's going to affect the price of hides.  Leathers will also vary in processing costs.  So I would suspect (drum roll) that there are fluctuations in leather availability based on the price of hides (the raw material) and leathers (the processing component).    Everything is available _but at a price_.


If a big company which has a lot of demand on commodities, like Hermes, and if they are running a "proper" operation, they would have used forwards, futures and options on the commodity market to hedge their risk on precious metal prices. Even if they didn't, they would just raise the price of their pieces to compensate the price increase on the raw material (this has happened in the past and will happen again in the future). The pieces are produced more likely to be based on demand. By the way, there is no guarantee a company can "predict" the price on the commodity market to allow them to "wait for the price to fall". No jewellers would operate like that. Just adjust your price like everybody else does. 
Sorry for the off-topic discussion. 
On topic, I personally find "a la carte bags" I ordered come in very randomly. I once had a 1-colour SO came after 3 months of placing it. I also have an SO which I waited nearly 3 years! And when I asked about it (before it eventually appeared), my SA always told me it was still in the system and it would come one day, don't lose hope! Ha! So I say don't lose hope indeed!


----------



## bagidiotic

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi Tpfers, after several days of researching online and pondering on whether to order the blue saphir/blue paon or the etoupe/rose poupre lined Kelly 28 in chevre sellier, I have finally arrived at my decision!! It’s going to be black lined with blue electric for my first #horseshoestamp Kelly. My wonderful SA texted me this morning that my order has already been placed so see you same time next year or hopefully earlier..[emoji1317][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4196181
> 
> View attachment 4196179
> View attachment 4196180


Viola 
Now the waiting game start


----------



## ladyfarquaad

Carrierae said:


> I feel like this is something they should offer as we are designing a bag. It’s hard to visualize SOs when looking at swatch cards. I bet there wouldn’t be as many rejected or resold SOs if they had 3D rendering on a app...not to mention you might get inspired by something you never thought to try. I couldn’t see it being that difficult to develop since large companies like Nike have been doing it forever.



I totally agree - I feel like it’s not a huge ask, and it would definitely help with the process! 

My SA did mention that this is the first time he’s even seen these predesigned simulations though, so it feels like a step in the right direction.


----------



## QuelleFromage

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi Tpfers, after several days of researching online and pondering on whether to order the blue saphir/blue paon or the etoupe/rose poupre lined Kelly 28 in chevre sellier, I have finally arrived at my decision!! It’s going to be black lined with blue electric for my first #horseshoestamp Kelly. My wonderful SA texted me this morning that my order has already been placed so see you same time next year or hopefully earlier..[emoji1317][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4196181
> 
> View attachment 4196179
> View attachment 4196180


Congratulations, I love my noir Kelly with blue interior....so much that I ordered a raisin Kelly with a blue interior!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi Tpfers, after several days of researching online and pondering on whether to order the blue saphir/blue paon or the etoupe/rose poupre lined Kelly 28 in chevre sellier, I have finally arrived at my decision!! It’s going to be black lined with blue electric for my first #horseshoestamp Kelly. My wonderful SA texted me this morning that my order has already been placed so see you same time next year or hopefully earlier..[emoji1317][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4196181
> 
> View attachment 4196179
> View attachment 4196180


Sounds very striking !!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi Tpfers, after several days of researching online and pondering on whether to order the blue saphir/blue paon or the etoupe/rose poupre lined Kelly 28 in chevre sellier, I have finally arrived at my decision!! It’s going to be black lined with blue electric for my first #horseshoestamp Kelly. My wonderful SA texted me this morning that my order has already been placed so see you same time next year or hopefully earlier..[emoji1317][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4196181
> 
> View attachment 4196179
> View attachment 4196180


Thank you for these pictures, they're helping me pass the time until my appointment! Can't wait to see your Noir/BE selection when it arrives! Congrats!


----------



## audreylita

eagle1002us said:


> My first and only (thus far) SO came in on Friday.  [This is a long description of the SO process].  It was a Hermes Osmose cuff which is currently on the website but as the site says, it's subject to delivery delays.   I love it.   The SO was placed in February, I think.   In May I touched base with customer service -- this SO was not placed through a boutique -- and they said I was still on the list.  Maybe a week or two ago I called again and this time I heard that the cuff was being handmade (I gather it was a "even as we spoke" situation).  I was supposed to hear from Corporate next.  I said, What's Corporate?  Well, it's Customer Service.
> 
> Someone wrote here that they could hardly sleep waiting for an SO.   I want to shake that person's hand, whoever they are.  B/C once the cuff was on the radar, I was "where is it?  where is it? "  (Which I didn't say to anybody but I thought it).   Anyhow, I can say it came quickly after hearing about corporate.   Evidently 6 months is kind of a timetable for H at least for this kind of item.  And I notice there are plenty of delay potential for a number of H silver items, according to the web site, i.e., "this item will be subject to a delivery delay."
> 
> I love the cuff.   I had never tried it on before.  It just wasn't around when I was looking at H silver years ago or if it was it was too small.   I have an Osmose large model ring  that I got a year or so ago. However, the cuff does not fit on the wrist that the ring fits.   So, a new quest emerges:  get another [smaller] Osmose ring to pair with cuff.  (I am happy to have that quest. ).
> I wear the ring I have with the Chaine d'ancre Geant which is really oversized and very compatible with the ring and the cuff but not on the same hand.  DH said each is a statement piece on its own.  And he is right.
> I cannot imagine how people wait patiently for bags for a year, two years, two and a half years, etc.   I don't carry my H bags very much at all so I suppose I will never have an SO bag order as beautiful as those items can be.
> But all in all, I am very pleased with my first SO experience.


A special order is specifically for a leather handbag which is made only for specific clients who have ongoing relationships with their boutique / sales associate.  I began this thread because most of my SO's took about 2 years to come in but I had one that only took 71 days from the day I ordered it.  So seeing the huge variation in wait times, I thought it would be interesting to see how long other SO's took to come in.  Clearly some come in quickly and some take quite a long time.  It is not for anything purchased from the H website or off the shelf in a boutique.


----------



## nhoness

Serva1 said:


> Your bag looks beautiful nhoness, huge congrats and I completely agree with you by keeping it simple and classic [emoji3][emoji170]


Thanks hun! If I ever get another SO opportunity, I would make it a little more "fun" haha but most likely not too fun


----------



## mygoodies

xtnxtnxtn said:


> Hi Tpfers, after several days of researching online and pondering on whether to order the blue saphir/blue paon or the etoupe/rose poupre lined Kelly 28 in chevre sellier, I have finally arrived at my decision!! It’s going to be black lined with blue electric for my first #horseshoestamp Kelly. My wonderful SA texted me this morning that my order has already been placed so see you same time next year or hopefully earlier..[emoji1317][emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 4196181
> 
> View attachment 4196179
> View attachment 4196180



xtnxtnxtn : CONGRATS dear! It’ll be pretty!! We can support each other while waiting for our Chevre babies to be delivered LOL

Did u choose contrast stitching too or different color of stitching?


----------



## eagle1002us

xiangxiang0731 said:


> If a big company which has a lot of demand on commodities, like Hermes, and if they are running a "proper" operation, they would have used forwards, futures and options on the commodity market to hedge their risk on precious metal prices. Even if they didn't, they would just raise the price of their pieces to compensate the price increase on the raw material (this has happened in the past and will happen again in the future). The pieces are produced more likely to be based on demand. By the way, there is no guarantee a company can "predict" the price on the commodity market to allow them to "wait for the price to fall". No jewellers would operate like that. Just adjust your price like everybody else does.
> Sorry for the off-topic discussion.
> On topic, I personally find "a la carte bags" I ordered come in very randomly. I once had a 1-colour SO came after 3 months of placing it. I also have an SO which I waited nearly 3 years! And when I asked about it (before it eventually appeared), my SA always told me it was still in the system and it would come one day, don't lose hope! Ha! So I say don't lose hope indeed!


Yes, they have to hedge (lock in) the price they are willing to pay by contracting.  
I have heard jewelers can't raise prices quickly in response to increases in the price of gold b/c the customers will object.   H raises prices at a predictable time every year so people are in a sense forewarned that the price could go up.   
On the bag issue, what happens if you do an SO/a la carte bag order and it comes in 3 years later and the color is out of fashion.   Does that mean for the past 3 years you couldn't order another SO and if so, all the time you waited was in vain -- assuming you couldn't use the bag?  So much for "fast fashion"


----------



## eagle1002us

audreylita said:


> A special order is specifically for a leather handbag which is made only for specific clients who have ongoing relationships with their boutique / sales associate.  I began this thread because most of my SO's took about 2 years to come in but I had one that only took 71 days from the day I ordered it.  So seeing the huge variation in wait times, I thought it would be interesting to see how long other SO's took to come in.  Clearly some come in quickly and some take quite a long time.  It is not for anything purchased from the H website or off the shelf in a boutique.


Gosh, does your last line imply that my bracelet order doesn't belong on this thread?   [The thread is named "special order" and H did refer to my order as such].  Oh, surely you don't mean that?     Waaaaaa


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## lulilu

eagle1002us said:


> Gosh, does your last line imply that my bracelet order doesn't belong on this thread?   [The thread is named "special order" and H did refer to my order as such].  Oh, surely you don't mean that?     Waaaaaa



IMHO that is exactly what is meant.  It has been said a bunch of times recently that a delayed shipment of a silver bracelet from H.com is not a SO.  Audreylita and others have explained what a SO is.

There is a thread dedicated to silver in the clubhouse.


----------



## Meta

ladyfarquaad said:


> I’ve created a separate thread about this as well just realised this might be an appropriate place to ask this -
> 
> My SA gave me some bad news a couple of days ago - my very first SO (placed in December 2016) has been cancelled!





Princess D said:


> I waited 1 year and 4 months for a chèvre K25 sellier and got a call today ------------ to tell me sorry it was cancelled because they run out of the leather!!!! I paid a deposit of over 50% of the bag price so I'm going in tomorrow to do it all over again!  Well, on the bright side, I get to go through this whole process again





aosyd said:


> I got call on Friday and they said same thing to me，they give me 3 choices，keep waiting（another 1and half years）or give up or make a new one，but i'm not sure that i can still choose chevre！





flower_power said:


> I got the same phone call too on Friday !
> My order was first semester 2017- so > 1 year too.
> 
> Is it Chèvre Kelly that’s the issue ?
> Just wondering if should bother with another Chèvre Kelly > Chèvre Birkin or Constance > Just go for another leather completely .
> SM said can come in in Sept to place another SO for this “missed” one .
> Fingers crossed something works out for all of us this time .





MRS.Hermes said:


> mine so order has been cancelled too. i ordered Cherve Kelly blue paon with orange which I placed the order may 2017.


Joining these folks to be casualty number 6. My SO Kelly in Chevre that was placed in March this year has been canceled.  On the bright side, it wasn't a long wait and I already have this color in my collection so I'm not disappointed or upset. That said, all the colors for Chevre orders that has been canceled are still offered for this Fall SO window.


----------



## eagle1002us

lulilu said:


> IMHO that is exactly what is meant.  It has been said a bunch of times recently that a delayed shipment of a silver bracelet from H.com is not a SO.  Audreylita and others have explained what a SO is.
> 
> There is a thread dedicated to silver in the clubhouse.


I was told by H that it was being made by hand.  We can parse back and forth whether this was an SO or not.   I thought I fit into the thread's content according to the way it was worded.  Sorry I didn't know all the nuances of H -- back order, a la carte order, etc.  Sorry to have wasted your time.  Good luck on your SO's.


----------



## acrowcounted

weN84 said:


> Joining these folks to be casualty number 6. My SO Kelly in Chevre that was placed in March this year has been canceled.  On the bright side, it wasn't a long wait and I already have this color in my collection so I'm not disappointed or upset. That said, all the colors for Chevre orders that has been canceled are still offered for this Fall SO window.


Oh no! Sorry to hear this, weN. Did they offer you a replacement order?


----------



## papertiger

OK folks let's get back to topic TY


----------



## papertiger

weN84 said:


> Joining these folks to be casualty number 6. My SO Kelly in Chevre that was placed in March this year has been canceled.  On the bright side, it wasn't a long wait and I already have this color in my collection so I'm not disappointed or upset. That said, all the colors for Chevre orders that has been canceled are still offered for this Fall SO window.



So sorry *weN* ad all that have had cancelations, it happens in spasms. I remember a whole bunch were cancelled before now and that was also because of a leather choice.


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> Joining these folks to be casualty number 6. My SO Kelly in Chevre that was placed in March this year has been canceled.  On the bright side, it wasn't a long wait and I already have this color in my collection so I'm not disappointed or upset. That said, all the colors for Chevre orders that has been canceled are still offered for this Fall SO window.



So sorry to see you joined the list. Thankfully you already have a beautiful collection to hopefully help ease the sting ever so slightly.


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear this, weN. Did they offer you a replacement order?





papertiger said:


> So sorry *weN* ad all that have had cancelations, it happens in spasms. I remember a whole bunch were cancelled before now and that was also because of a leather choice.





nicole0612 said:


> So sorry to see you joined the list. Thankfully you already have a beautiful collection to hopefully help ease the sting ever so slightly.


Thank you for your sympathy, ladies.  @acrowcounted Yes, I was offered a replacement order.


----------



## Sylvain

Hello everyone,
out of the blue came the call and I am due for my first SO (second bag) this Friday.Now I have been reading up and down on options and availabilities and am more confused than ever. I know, I want a Kelly. If in retourne, then definitely a 32, for sellier, I am not sure about 28 or 32 (I am about 5,5 and currently a size 14-16). What would you suggest: Take the bag I am sure about (retourne) or go for the more difficult to acquire one (sellier)? If so, which size would you suggest? I do carry a lot of stuff wth me and 32 retourne seemed like the perfect size for my body frame when trying it on (vs. 28 retourne). Any leather suggestions? I am quite clumsy, so I need something durable - currently "lookwise", I am hovering between Togo, Novillo and Chevre ....
Thank you all for your help and insight


----------



## ANN-11

Just pick up SO after 2 yrs


----------



## TeeCee77

Sylvain said:


> Hello everyone,
> out of the blue came the call and I am due for my first SO (second bag) this Friday.Now I have been reading up and down on options and availabilities and am more confused than ever. I know, I want a Kelly. If in retourne, then definitely a 32, for sellier, I am not sure about 28 or 32 (I am about 5,5 and currently a size 14-16). What would you suggest: Take the bag I am sure about (retourne) or go for the more difficult to acquire one (sellier)? If so, which size would you suggest? I do carry a lot of stuff wth me and 32 retourne seemed like the perfect size for my body frame when trying it on (vs. 28 retourne). Any leather suggestions? I am quite clumsy, so I need something durable - currently "lookwise", I am hovering between Togo, Novillo and Chevre ....
> Thank you all for your help and insight



How exciting! Congrats! Sounds like what you really want is a Kelly 32 retourne! Don’t get something you don’t love just because it is hard to come by! I purchased a Kelly in Evercolor leather and it was STUNNING - you should definitely consider that as well. It’s a structured leather but lightweight and mine was very durable. I ended up re-homing my Kelly because of the color, but would buy another in Evercolor in a heartbeat!


----------



## acrowcounted

TeeCee77 said:


> How exciting! Congrats! Sounds like what you really want is a Kelly 32 retourne! Don’t get something you don’t love just because it is hard to come by! I purchased a Kelly in Evercolor leather and it was STUNNING - you should definitely consider that as well. It’s a structured leather but lightweight and mine was very durable. I ended up re-homing my Kelly because of the color, but would buy another in Evercolor in a heartbeat!


+1 to everything you said. I, too, love Evercolor leather and am strongly considering it myself.


----------



## _pinkcow

QuelleFromage said:


> Congratulations, I love my noir Kelly with blue interior....so much that I ordered a raisin Kelly with a blue interior!!



I have a raisin Kelly 28 GHW with blue sapphire interior too! Are we bag twins? I received mine about a year ago. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4196948
View attachment 4196949
View attachment 4196953


----------



## Mosman

Any one Know the 2 colour combo of the top left one please ???
Really nice combo !!!
Thanks.


----------



## periogirl28

Mosman said:


> Any one Know the 2 colour combo of the top left one please ???
> Really nice combo !!!
> Thanks.


My guess based on recent SO colours is Raisin + Bleu Electrique


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Mosman

periogirl28 said:


> My guess based on recent SO colours is Raisin + Bleu Electrique


Thanks,
Forgot to mention Photo was from sept last year, would it be still BE and raisin.???
Thanks again.


----------



## periogirl28

Mosman said:


> Thanks,
> Forgot to mention Photo was from sept last year, would it be still BE and raisin.???
> Thanks again.


I can only guess. Or you can check the IG account for details?


----------



## bagidiotic

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 4196828
> View attachment 4196831
> View attachment 4196833
> View attachment 4196834
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just pick up SO after 2 yrs


Gorgeous b
Look at the luscious sheen on chevre


----------



## naths

ladyfarquaad said:


> I’ve been having a bad experience with my first SO
> 
> As I’ve posted before, I placed it in December 2016, only to be told last month that it had been cancelled. My lovely SA felt terrible for me and did his best to find me a solution, so they created an extra SO slot for me this round, and I was told my order would be worked on on a priority basis.
> 
> I went in a few weeks ago to place my order - a Chèvre retourne K28, bleu saphir and bleu electrique with brushed GHW. However, my SA reached out to me a few days ago to say he hadn’t been able to punch the order in, because the system wasn’t showing chèvre as an option! He emailed Paris, and they didn’t know what was going on either - apparently they were also unable to find chèvre in the system! They said they’re going to look into it an get back to him, so waiting with all my fingers and toes crossed. I went into the store today to place my “backup” order, in case my first option doesn’t work out
> 
> Has anyone else heard of this issue/know what’s going on?



I’m sorry to hear that I’m still waiting for a SO placed June 2016 [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] and one placed on Oct 2016 just arrived few days ago, hoping they will not canceled my pending SO. They also offer me to place another SO for the delay and will put is as priority, tomorrow I will go to store but I’m not sure if any available color in this round makes me really happy [emoji20]


----------



## naths

Mosman said:


> I am placing SO for bordoux colour for my Kelly 25, or may be b30, next week.
> k25 I am thinking of sellier black on both sides and inside
> For the b30, just black or blue inside and may be piping black or blue.
> Any suggestion would be appreciated.
> This is my first SO.
> Tried to find any SO for bordoux colour but unsuccessful!!



Hi, do you know if it’s possible to place a SO just one colour ??? I will love to place a K28-32 Sellier in black too, but they had told me every time that I have to put at least lining in different colour  [emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## naths

sbelle said:


> I feel very bad for you all , having a SO cancelled after all that time.
> 
> And it made me worry because I have also been waiting for a chèvre sellier Kelly 28 since April 2016 — so 2 years and 4 months so far.  I have been wondering  if I’ll be getting a phone call telling me th same thing.
> 
> Is there anyone else here that placed a chevre Kelly SO in April 2016 and still hasn’t received it ?



Hi, Not chèvre but Kelly 32 taurillon Clemence in Bamboo, I ordered it June 2016 [emoji24], but my other SO ordered in Oct 2016 just arrived few days ago [emoji122] so hope we will get our Kelly’s soon [emoji1]


----------



## Mosman

naths said:


> Hi, do you know if it’s possible to place a SO just one colour ??? I will love to place a K28-32 Sellier in black too, but they had told me every time that I have to put at least lining in different colour  [emoji848][emoji848]


Must be 2 colours.


----------



## viggy

weN84 said:


> Thank you for your sympathy, ladies.  @acrowcounted Yes, I was offered a replacement order.



Oh hopefully your replacement will come in good time since you have waited 6 months already.  they SHOULD count the 6 months towards your new SO...([emoji57] yeah right, Hermes) but I was just noticing a few ladies posting about their Chèvre kelly SOs arriving so thought the hermes fairies/artisans were back from holidays in full force. 

The cancellations seems like yet another inconsistency and just adds more mystery to the brand.  ~so confusing~ but I guess adds excitement for those on the hunt.  Thank you to all that share your stories. [emoji16]


----------



## DH sucker

Has anyone in the US confirmed that this round of SOs will have ostrich as a regular leather?  I’ve seen the postings on this thread showing that autruche is not an exceptional skin, but I wanted to see if SAs were, in fact, treating it as a regular leather. TIA!


----------



## Pinayfrench

Mosman said:


> Must be 2 colours.
> 
> I ordered mine in 1 color.


----------



## chicinthecity777

eagle1002us said:


> On the bag issue, what happens if you do an SO/a la carte bag order and it comes in 3 years later and the color is out of fashion.   Does that mean for the past 3 years you couldn't order another SO and if so, all the time you waited was in vain -- assuming you couldn't use the bag?  So much for "fast fashion"


Luckily for me, I don't order bags that are "fashionable". I order what I like and will use. I don't know about other stores but I have no issues placing SOs while waiting for previous SOs or POs to arrive. In the meanwhile, I just enjoy what I have so far. 

Using dear @periogirl28 's wise words earlier in this thread, the best attitude dealing with SOs, is that you place your order and then just forget about it. It will turn up when it wants to turn up. And when it does, it's a nice surprise! 

I have never rejected an SO (yet) but some do reject. People's style changes or their circumstance change or simply they just don't like it when it arrives (remember up until this point, there was no "simulation" to see what the bag will look like, it's all in the imagination of the person who customised it. So sometimes people just don't like it IRL.) The store will just sell it to the next VIP comes in. No big deal.


----------



## chicinthecity777

eagle1002us said:


> Gosh, does your last line imply that my bracelet order doesn't belong on this thread?   [The thread is named "special order" and H did refer to my order as such].  Oh, surely you don't mean that?     Waaaaaa


Why does it matter whether your silver cuff is an SO or not? Call it whatever you like! You liked it, you ordered it, and now you have it! Whether it's an "SO" or not is not going to change anything about the cuff itself, is it? As OP of this thread explained, this thread is for customised bags. Once you get good lighting to take photos of your cuff, share it on the ODE to Silver thread and most importantly, enjoy it!


----------



## eagle1002us

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Why does it matter whether your silver cuff is an SO or not? Call it whatever you like! You liked it, you ordered it, and now you have it! Whether it's an "SO" or not is not going to change anything about the cuff itself, is it? As OP of this thread explained, this thread is for customised bags. Once you get good lighting to take photos of your cuff, share it on the ODE to Silver thread and most importantly, enjoy it!


Good thinking,


----------



## Mosman

Is that because for colour not available on regular offer ???, I told I need to choose 2 colours.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Mosman said:


> Is that because for colour not available on regular offer ???, I told I need to choose 2 colours.


There are options for 1 colour only. And some bag styles are for 1 colour only. For say a Birkin, I think it's called version 1 or version 0 or something like that.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## pedsdds

almost exactly 4 months! B30 chèvre raisin/gris with my daughter’s initials [emoji173]️


----------



## mygoodies

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 4197585
> 
> almost exactly 4 months! B30 chèvre raisin/gris with my daughter’s initials [emoji173]️



pedsdds : SHOCKED! 4 MONTHS only for this beauty [emoji33][emoji33] WOW......super duper lucky youuuuu!!!! Enjoyyyy dear!

Btw, is that Gris Mouette stitching and lining? Love ittt!


----------



## QuelleFromage

_pinkcow said:


> I have a raisin Kelly 28 GHW with blue sapphire interior too! Are we bag twins? I received mine about a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4196948
> View attachment 4196949
> View attachment 4196953



I wish I could see the photos! Don't know why i cannot, can anyone?

My SO is K25 raisin with bleu electrique interior


----------



## allanrvj

QuelleFromage said:


> I wish I could see the photos! Don't know why i cannot, can anyone?
> 
> My SO is K25 raisin with bleu electrique interior


I cannot, either. It's probably because the poster uploaded the pictures but didn't click either the Thumbnail or Full Image option for the attachments.


----------



## audreylita

eagle1002us said:


> I was told by H that it was being made by hand.  We can parse back and forth whether this was an SO or not.   I thought I fit into the thread's content according to the way it was worded.  Sorry I didn't know all the nuances of H -- back order, a la carte order, etc.  Sorry to have wasted your time.  Good luck on your SO's.





eagle1002us said:


> I was told by H that it was being made by hand.  We can parse back and forth whether this was an SO or not.   I thought I fit into the thread's content according to the way it was worded.  Sorry I didn't know all the nuances of H -- back order, a la carte order, etc.  Sorry to have wasted your time.  Good luck on your SO's.


There are numerous threads that are dedicated to jewelry and I'm sure the followers of those threads will be thrilled to see your new special purchase!  This thread is for leather handbags and they all come with the horseshoe stamp you'll see in the attached photos.  I guess there is some overlap with lingo.


----------



## eagle1002us

audreylita said:


> There are numerous threads that are dedicated to jewelry and I'm sure the followers of those threads will be thrilled to see your new special purchase!  This thread is for leather handbags and they all come with the horseshoe stamp you'll see in the attached photos.  I guess there is some overlap with lingo.


If this thread is purses only maybe it should say that?


----------



## pedsdds

mygoodies said:


> pedsdds : SHOCKED! 4 MONTHS only for this beauty [emoji33][emoji33] WOW......super duper lucky youuuuu!!!! Enjoyyyy dear!
> 
> Btw, is that Gris Mouette stitching and lining? Love ittt!



thank you! i actually forgot what the name of the gris is, but i’m sure you’re right! i was very surprised it only took 4 months, i was prepared to wait a lot longer


----------



## runner1234

Does anyone know if Gris Tourterelle is offered for SO this season? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Possum

runner1234 said:


> Does anyone know if Gris Tourterelle is offered for SO this season? Thanks in advance!


Clemence only, plus offered as a lining colour.


----------



## mp4

runner1234 said:


> Does anyone know if Gris Tourterelle is offered for SO this season? Thanks in advance!


 Look here dear https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-special-order-thread.925735/page-273


----------



## csetcos

weN84 said:


> Joining these folks to be casualty number 6. My SO Kelly in Chevre that was placed in March this year has been canceled.  On the bright side, it wasn't a long wait and I already have this color in my collection so I'm not disappointed or upset. That said, all the colors for Chevre orders that has been canceled are still offered for this Fall SO window.



This is totally confusing that these would all be cancelled yet the colors are still offered!!!


----------



## runner1234

So my dream color Gris Tourterelle is offered this SO season... but only in clemence leather. I know this leather is not as popular as Togo due to its slouchiness...Does anyone have a B35 in clemence and if so, how crazy slouchy does it fit? I love Gris T and B35 is my favorite size.. If it were you would you SO this combo even if it could only be in clemence leather? TIA!!


----------



## audreylita

eagle1002us said:


> If this thread is purses only maybe it should say that?


You are trying to correct something that isn't broken.  If you don't want to join an appropriate thread for jewelry, please then consider starting your own thread regarding your purchase.  Thank you and let's all get back to topic.

(You're already posting on the Hermes Ode To Silver thread which is where you should continue)


----------



## periogirl28

runner1234 said:


> So my dream color Gris Tourterelle is offered this SO season... but only in clemence leather. I know this leather is not as popular as Togo due to its slouchiness...Does anyone have a B35 in clemence and if so, how crazy slouchy does it fit? I love Gris T and B35 is my favorite size.. If it were you would you SO this combo even if it could only be in clemence leather? TIA!!


As a GT B35 is exactly what you want, I would say go for it and then consider a purse insert if it slouches. A Togo 35 may slouch too.


----------



## Newbie88

runner1234 said:


> So my dream color Gris Tourterelle is offered this SO season... but only in clemence leather. I know this leather is not as popular as Togo due to its slouchiness...Does anyone have a B35 in clemence and if so, how crazy slouchy does it fit? I love Gris T and B35 is my favorite size.. If it were you would you SO this combo even if it could only be in clemence leather? TIA!!


I have a B35 in clemence and it's not very slouchy so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I do however put an insert in to help maintain the shape and store it lying down. Hope that helps!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Miss.E

Keekeee said:


> As promised.. the lining colors...
> 
> RT is on the list!!
> View attachment 4191442
> View attachment 4191443
> View attachment 4191444



Helloooo...looking forward to the next SO. Does anyone know if RT lining is allowed for chèvre SO ?


----------



## mygoodies

weN84 said:


> Joining these folks to be casualty number 6. My SO Kelly in Chevre that was placed in March this year has been canceled.  On the bright side, it wasn't a long wait and I already have this color in my collection so I'm not disappointed or upset. That said, all the colors for Chevre orders that has been canceled are still offered for this Fall SO window.



weN84: [emoji24][emoji24] I’m so sorry to hear that!!! And yet again H offers Chevre as replacement SO?Doesn’t make any sense to me! 

I told my SA at FSH abt the “Chevre casualties” that have been going on lately and she doesn’t understand either why Chevre is still an option for the replacement SOs. 
Another H unsolved mystery


----------



## siutabo

weN84 said:


> Joining these folks to be casualty number 6. My SO Kelly in Chevre that was placed in March this year has been canceled.  On the bright side, it wasn't a long wait and I already have this color in my collection so I'm not disappointed or upset. That said, all the colors for Chevre orders that has been canceled are still offered for this Fall SO window.


Hi weN84, you are not alone, I'm #7. May I know what colors you ordered? Mine was BP and Etoupe


----------



## runner1234

Newbie88 said:


> I have a B35 in clemence and it's not very slouchy so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I do however put an insert in to help maintain the shape and store it lying down. Hope that helps!



Thanks for your advice! May I ask which insert you use?


----------



## lulilu

naths said:


> Hi, do you know if it’s possible to place a SO just one colour ??? I will love to place a K28-32 Sellier in black too, but they had told me every time that I have to put at least lining in different colour  [emoji848][emoji848]



I ordered a single color SO, but it was to get a color that was not generally offered at that time.  Didn't come with a horse shoe but I understand that now the single color SO does have a horse shoe.



runner1234 said:


> So my dream color Gris Tourterelle is offered this SO season... but only in clemence leather. I know this leather is not as popular as Togo due to its slouchiness...Does anyone have a B35 in clemence and if so, how crazy slouchy does it fit? I love Gris T and B35 is my favorite size.. If it were you would you SO this combo even if it could only be in clemence leather? TIA!!



I love clemence and prefer it over togo.  I think clemence has a more luxurious feel to it and a nicer sheen.  I have both leathers in 35s, including the rouge H clemence in my avatar.  That photo is years old but it still looks pretty much the same.  And I have not used an insert with it.  I think there are some old threads with "floopy" bags that are primarily clemence but I think -- like the incidents of different thickness of togo -- the really slouchy bags were of particular batches.  I have a clemence 35 SO pending and wouldn't hesitate to order it again.


----------



## Newbie88

runner1234 said:


> Thanks for your advice! May I ask which insert you use?


I'm using the one from Mai tai which fits very well with no bulges [emoji4]


----------



## runner1234

lulilu said:


> I ordered a single color SO, but it was to get a color that was not generally offered at that time.  Didn't come with a horse shoe but I understand that now the single color SO does have a horse shoe.
> 
> 
> 
> I love clemence and prefer it over togo.  I think clemence has a more luxurious feel to it and a nicer sheen.  I have both leathers in 35s, including the rouge H clemence in my avatar.  That photo is years old but it still looks pretty much the same.  And I have not used an insert with it.  I think there are some old threads with "floopy" bags that are primarily clemence but I think -- like the incidents of different thickness of togo -- the really slouchy bags were of particular batches.  I have a clemence 35 SO pending and wouldn't hesitate to order it again.


M

Thank you so much!! That was very helpful. The bag in your avatar is gorgeous!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

runner1234 said:


> So my dream color Gris Tourterelle is offered this SO season... but only in clemence leather. I know this leather is not as popular as Togo due to its slouchiness...Does anyone have a B35 in clemence and if so, how crazy slouchy does it fit? I love Gris T and B35 is my favorite size.. If it were you would you SO this combo even if it could only be in clemence leather? TIA!!


I'm with @lulilu , I love Clemence. It feels so nice to the touch and is less matte than Togo, and indestructible. In my experience it will slouch, my Clemence B35 lay down flat like a puddle. But I like that look and will be ordering GT Clemence.


----------



## replayii

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm with @lulilu , I love Clemence. It feels so nice to the touch and is less matte than Togo, and indestructible. In my experience it will slouch, my Clemence B35 lay down flat like a puddle. But I like that look and will be ordering GT Clemence.



May I know which color will you choose to go with GT?


----------



## Darma

runner1234 said:


> So my dream color Gris Tourterelle is offered this SO season... but only in clemence leather. I know this leather is not as popular as Togo due to its slouchiness...Does anyone have a B35 in clemence and if so, how crazy slouchy does it fit? I love Gris T and B35 is my favorite size.. If it were you would you SO this combo even if it could only be in clemence leather? TIA!!



I'd say go for it.

After having bags in clemance, togo, evercolor, Epsom and box, I confess my most favorite leather types are clemance and box. The grain size of clemance is bigger than togo and evercolor.  When touching the leather, it gives me that thick, rich and luxurious feel, and exactly what real and great quality leather is supposed to be felt.

I also think it takes light colors particularly well.  See the picture taken a couple of weeks ago.  It is a B35 in pale bleu in clemance.  I just sold it to a friend, NOT because the leather or color, because of the size.  I have another SO B35, and feel I don't need two B35 in my collection.  I had it for three years, and I laid it down with insert in it when storing it.  It did not get slouchy much, looking pretty much same as my other B35 in togo bought in same year.


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> Joining these folks to be casualty number 6. My SO Kelly in Chevre that was placed in March this year has been canceled.  On the bright side, it wasn't a long wait and I already have this color in my collection so I'm not disappointed or upset. That said, all the colors for Chevre orders that has been canceled are still offered for this Fall SO window.


Precisely 
That's why this round I am not taking chevre


----------



## runner1234

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm with @lulilu , I love Clemence. It feels so nice to the touch and is less matte than Togo, and indestructible. In my experience it will slouch, my Clemence B35 lay down flat like a puddle. But I like that look and will be ordering GT Clemence.


Thank you so much! It will be hard to resist ordering Gris T, since I don’t know when another opportunity will come along


----------



## runner1234

Darma said:


> I'd say go for it.
> 
> After having bags in clemance, togo, evercolor, Epsom and box, I confess my most favorite leather types are clemance and box. The grain size of clemance is bigger than togo and evercolor.  When touching the leather, it gives me that thick, rich and luxurious feel, and exactly what real and great quality leather is supposed to be felt.
> 
> I also think it takes light colors particularly well.  See the picture taken a couple of weeks ago.  It is a B35 in pale bleu in clemance.  I just sold it to a friend, NOT because the leather or color, because of the size.  I have another SO B35, and feel I don't need two B35 in my collection.  I had it for three years, and I laid it down with insert in it when storing it.  It did not get slouchy much, looking pretty much same as my other B35 in togo bought in same year.
> 
> View attachment 4198772


OMG that Birkin is to dieeeee! Did you always use an insert when carrying it? Thank you so much for the input!!


----------



## Darma

runner1234 said:


> OMG that Birkin is to dieeeee! Did you always use an insert when carrying it? Thank you so much for the input!!



Yes, especially with this one, because of its light color.  I baby my bags and don’t want the inside gets dirty.  Good luck with your SO!


----------



## Carrierae

Darma said:


> I'd say go for it.
> 
> After having bags in clemance, togo, evercolor, Epsom and box, I confess my most favorite leather types are clemance and box. The grain size of clemance is bigger than togo and evercolor.  When touching the leather, it gives me that thick, rich and luxurious feel, and exactly what real and great quality leather is supposed to be felt.
> 
> I also think it takes light colors particularly well.  See the picture taken a couple of weeks ago.  It is a B35 in pale bleu in clemance.  I just sold it to a friend, NOT because the leather or color, because of the size.  I have another SO B35, and feel I don't need two B35 in my collection.  I had it for three years, and I laid it down with insert in it when storing it.  It did not get slouchy much, looking pretty much same as my other B35 in togo bought in same year.
> 
> View attachment 4198772



I feel like a lot of slouchy bags in general are from those who don’t properly store them on their back stuffed. I saw a Facebook post of a closet and her b35 was horribly slouchy. She said it was stuffed but it didn’t look stuffed at all.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Carrierae

I don’t get it. You’d think that if they were short of leather and too far behind, they would just work the current orders and not offer it for new SOs. They could even call and confirm the really outstanding orders before starting them...or at least ask them for an alternative color or leather before canceling. That seems absolutely horrible to wait that long and have to start over.


----------



## Darma

Carrierae said:


> I feel like a lot of slouchy bags in general are from those who don’t properly store them on their back stuffed. I saw a Facebook post of a closet and her b35 was horribly slouchy. She said it was stuffed but it didn’t look stuffed at all.



Yes, properly stuffing helps.  Thanks to the intel here at TPF, I learned it's also important to lay the bags down, same way as how it's packaged in the box.  It makes sense, because we all know gravity is a b****, right?  LOL.....

I take the paper pillow out of the box and put underneath my bags.  So other than my sellier Ks in box and Epsom leather standing straight on the shelf, my other bags all look like sleepy beauty on the shelf in my closet


----------



## periogirl28

Carrierae said:


> I don’t get it. You’d think that if they were short of leather and too far behind, they would just work the current orders and not offer it for new SOs. They could even call and confirm the really outstanding orders before starting them...or at least ask them for an alternative color or leather before canceling. That seems absolutely horrible to wait that long and have to start over.


This makes 100% perfect sense and I have been discussing this with friends. Alas. Who knows.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ack! We just set my appointment for this Saturday.

As DH prefers Bs, I think it will have to be a B. Plus, I do not want to wait the extra time for a chevre sellier K. Although, hmm....I wonder about maybe ordering a togo sellier?

Anyway, I forget, what are the size limits for chevre? I’m thinking I might need to get a B30 back into my collection, but would prefer chevre.

Let’s say B30.

I *did* know what I was going to get before the new interior colors were posted. I was going to do rose Pourpre chevre exterior rose Azalee interior with the contrast stitching. I’ve tried to figure it out but I don’t think RT really works with Pourpre.

Yeah, I do want Pourpre, even though I have Azalee and anemone.

Other option with rose Pourpre is maybe blue Paon. Would have to be different stitching because Paon stitching doesn’t pop enough against Pourpre so maybe Azalee stitching.

I could do with a neutral but I don’t love Etoupe and Im afraid Gris Perle would be too light.

Other options (but always bghw and contrast stitching)
RP exterior Gris T interior
Paon exterior Rose T interior. 
Paon exterior Jaune Amber interior.
Switch to togo and do Gris asphalte exterior rose tyrien interior 

Thoughts? Trying not to duplicate as I have noir, rose a, anemone, blue Hydra and bamboo. I have had etoupe, raisin, rouge h, ebene - all great neutrals but not for me.

What is also throwing me off is that the interior list is VERY short. What happens when you pick a bicolor exterior and neither of the colors are on the interior list? And, like with Gris T and Rose A clemence -  would they dictate which one is the main panel and which one is the accents because only Gris T is an interior color? It seems they are discouraging bicolor exteriors.


----------



## bagidiotic

Carrierae said:


> I don’t get it. You’d think that if they were short of leather and too far behind, they would just work the current orders and not offer it for new SOs. They could even call and confirm the really outstanding orders before starting them...or at least ask them for an alternative color or leather before canceling. That seems absolutely horrible to wait that long and have to start over.


Exactly 
There you cancelled 
Here you  offering and prioritize 
H really live up to its name 
Puzzle game


----------



## Notorious Pink

Does anyone have info on stitching options?


----------



## Meta

siutabo said:


> Hi weN84, you are not alone, I'm #7. May I know what colors you ordered? Mine was BP and Etoupe


Sorry to hear.  I ordered Rouge Casaque exterior. The few others who had their Chevre orders canceled mostly had Bleu Paon as one of their colors. Etoupe was also mentioned along with Noir.

Out of the 6 Chevre orders cancelled including yours, colors include Bleu Paon (2x), Etoupe (2x), Noir (1x), Rouge Casaque (1x), Raisin (1x), Feu (1x) if that helps. Though I'm sure there's no rhyme or reason with H, as usual. (You might notice there's more than 6 colors as some chose bicolor exteriors.)


----------



## Meta

BBC said:


> What is also throwing me off is that the interior list is VERY short. *What happens when you pick a bicolor exterior and neither of the colors are on the interior list? *


For bicolor exteriors, one is to choose both colors from the same leather type. It doesn't matter whether any of colors are on the interior list.


BBC said:


> *And, like with Gris T and Rose A clemence -  would they dictate which one is the main panel and which one is the accents because only Gris T is an interior color? *It seems they are discouraging bicolor exteriors.


For any bicolor exterior option, one dictates which is the primary and secondary color according to one's preference. If you wish to have Gris T as primary color, that's perfectly fine, of which Azalee will be the secondary color. The available colors for interior *does not* affect any bicolor exterior options. HTH.


----------



## bagidiotic

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 4197585
> 
> almost exactly 4 months! B30 chèvre raisin/gris with my daughter’s initials [emoji173]️


Raisin look best in chevre
Congrats lovely so


----------



## chicinthecity777

runner1234 said:


> So my dream color Gris Tourterelle is offered this SO season... but only in clemence leather. I know this leather is not as popular as Togo due to its slouchiness...Does anyone have a B35 in clemence and if so, how crazy slouchy does it fit? I love Gris T and B35 is my favorite size.. If it were you would you SO this combo even if it could only be in clemence leather? TIA!!


GT in clemance leather is the best out of all other leathers IMO. It has a tint of lavender in it and it's absolutely gorgeous! In terms of slouchiness, you really can't say for sure whether the batch used for your SO will be slouchy or not. Yes clemance is generally a softer leather but you can always use an insert as others have suggested. Some batches of togo are sloucher than others too so you really can't tell in advance.


----------



## Lilikay

BBC said:


> Ack! We just set my appointment for this Saturday.
> 
> As DH prefers Bs, I think it will have to be a B. Plus, I do not want to wait the extra time for a chevre sellier K. Although, hmm....I wonder about maybe ordering a togo sellier?
> 
> Anyway, I forget, what are the size limits for chevre? I’m thinking I might need to get a B30 back into my collection, but would prefer chevre.
> 
> Let’s say B30.
> 
> I *did* know what I was going to get before the new interior colors were posted. I was going to do rose Pourpre chevre exterior rose Azalee interior with the contrast stitching. I’ve tried to figure it out but I don’t think RT really works with Pourpre.
> 
> Yeah, I do want Pourpre, even though I have Azalee and anemone.
> 
> Other option with rose Pourpre is maybe blue Paon. Would have to be different stitching because Paon stitching doesn’t pop enough against Pourpre so maybe Azalee stitching.
> 
> I could do with a neutral but I don’t love Etoupe and Im afraid Gris Perle would be too light.
> 
> Other options (but always bghw and contrast stitching)
> RP exterior Gris T interior
> Paon exterior Rose T interior.
> Paon exterior Jaune Amber interior.
> Switch to togo and do Gris asphalte exterior rose tyrien interior
> 
> Thoughts? Trying not to duplicate as I have noir, rose a, anemone, blue Hydra and bamboo. I have had etoupe, raisin, rouge h, ebene - all great neutrals but not for me.
> 
> What is also throwing me off is that the interior list is VERY short. What happens when you pick a bicolor exterior and neither of the colors are on the interior list? And, like with Gris T and Rose A clemence -  would they dictate which one is the main panel and which one is the accents because only Gris T is an interior color? It seems they are discouraging bicolor exteriors.


Blue paon with RT interior!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

weN84 said:


> For bicolor exteriors, one is to choose both colors from the same leather type. It doesn't matter whether any of colors are on the interior list.
> 
> For any bicolor exterior option, one dictates which is the primary and secondary color according to one's preference. If you wish to have Gris T as primary color, that's perfectly fine, of which Azalee will be the secondary color. The available colors for interior *does not* affect any bicolor exterior options. HTH.



Thank you so much, weN. It all makes sense to me until I get my time slot and then I freak out. [emoji28]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Leileka said:


> Blue paon with RT interior!!!



I know, that’s gotta be gorgeous. Just wondering whether it’s too similar to my other SO (blue Hydra exterior, rose jaipur interior).


----------



## Lilikay

BBC said:


> I know, that’s gotta be gorgeous. Just wondering whether it’s too similar to my other SO (blue Hydra exterior, rose jaipur interior).


It is, but it isn’t lol! IMHO it will look the same at first sight, but the shades of blue and pink are completely different in each bag, and in a complementary way, I think. Btw, I love your BH+RJ, but I think I love BP+RT even more. The only reason I’m not going for this combo (if I do get a slot) is because I’ve just purchased a blue paon B30, which DH will be picking up next week .


----------



## pandoraliz

Just needed some opinions... I am offered a SO, but wanted something classic, should I go for :

Option. 1 : Chèvre noir with contrast lining

Option 2 : Lakis in black? Does Lakis comes in only swift or I can do it in chevre too?

Or is black chèvre common and I should wait for it to be offered as a normal bag next year? 

TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

Leileka said:


> Blue paon with RT interior!!!





Leileka said:


> It is, but it isn’t lol! IMHO it will look the same at first sight, but the shades of blue and pink are completely different in each bag, and in a complementary way, I think. Btw, I love your BH+RJ, but I think I love BP+RT even more. The only reason I’m not going for this combo (if I do get a slot) is because I’ve just purchased a blue paon B30, which DH will be picking up next week .



Well, after spending 1/2 hour sitting in the kitchen with my mom and going over all my photo files, BP/RT is her first choice for me, too. She doesn’t think they are too similar. 

Anyway, it will be a different bag - the Hydra is B25 and this time I’m going for B30. IF I stick with B30 or possibly K28, we got it down to (this is NOT order of preference):

Chèvre
Rose Pourpre ext  Blue Paon int.      Azalee stitching bghw
Rose Pourpre ext  Jaune Ambre int Azalee stitching  bghw
Blue Paon ext        Rose Tyrien int    Contrast stitch    bghw
Blue Paon ext       Jaune Ambre int  Contrast stitch    bghw


----------



## Lilikay

BBC said:


> Well, after spending 1/2 hour sitting in the kitchen with my mom and going over all my photo files, BP/RT is her first choice for me, too. She doesn’t think they are too similar.
> 
> Anyway, it will be a different bag - the Hydra is B25 and this time I’m going for B30. IF I stick with B30 or possibly K28, we got it down to (this is NOT order of preference):
> 
> Chèvre
> Rose Pourpre ext  Blue Paon int.      Azalee stitching bghw
> Rose Pourpre ext  Jaune Ambre int Azalee stitching  bghw
> Blue Paon ext        Rose Tyrien int    Contrast stitch    bghw
> Blue Paon ext       Jaune Ambre int  Contrast stitch    bghw



Oh gosh, I bet you can’t think about anything else! 
You know what? All your final options are fabulous. I’m also loved the idea of the RP+BP. My DH’s favorite color (for my bags AND for his shirts) is actually pink and he likes Bs more than Ks, like yours.
Anyhow, enjoy your precious time creating your next gorgeous B!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

replayii said:


> May I know which color will you choose to go with GT?


Probably UV. Not sure yet. I don't have a light bag and I have a ton of sellier Ks so will be either a B30 with UV interior or a K28 with something softer. 



pandoraliz said:


> Just needed some opinions... I am offered a SO, but wanted something classic, should I go for :
> 
> Option. 1 : Chèvre noir with contrast lining
> 
> Option 2 : Lakis in black? Does Lakis comes in only swift or I can do it in chevre too?
> 
> Or is black chèvre common and I should wait for it to be offered as a normal bag next year?
> 
> TIA


Chèvre is very rare in production except in mini K.



BBC said:


> Well, after spending 1/2 hour sitting in the kitchen with my mom and going over all my photo files, BP/RT is her first choice for me, too. She doesn’t think they are too similar.
> 
> Anyway, it will be a different bag - the Hydra is B25 and this time I’m going for B30. IF I stick with B30 or possibly K28, we got it down to (this is NOT order of preference):
> 
> Chèvre
> Rose Pourpre ext  Blue Paon int.      Azalee stitching bghw
> Rose Pourpre ext  Jaune Ambre int Azalee stitching  bghw
> Blue Paon ext        Rose Tyrien int    Contrast stitch    bghw
> Blue Paon ext       Jaune Ambre int  Contrast stitch    bghw



BP and RT! But I don't like Rose Pourpre...I bought a Silk'In in it and it just does not rock my world,


----------



## Meta

pandoraliz said:


> Just needed some opinions... I am offered a SO, but wanted something classic, should I go for :
> 
> Option. 1 : Chèvre noir with contrast lining
> 
> Option 2 : Lakis in black? Does Lakis comes in only swift or I can do it in chevre too?
> 
> Or is black chèvre common and I should wait for it to be offered as a normal bag next year?
> 
> TIA


Lakis is available only in Swift. Black Chevre isn't common and only available in select bags, mostly in the mini bags - mini Kelly II, mini Bolide 1923, mini Plume and few clutches.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Would anyone who has the following information please post it:
Which leathers are different bags/sizes available in?  (K/B/C)
Does anyone have details on what color enamels/color leathers/leathers the Constance is available in?  (I know the leather colors were posted - I am combing through the thread to find them.)  Is the elan available for SO?  Exotic or classic?


----------



## Meta

Dreaming Big said:


> Would anyone who has the following information please post it:
> Which leathers are different bags/sizes available in?  (K/B/C)
> Does anyone have details on what color enamels/color leathers/leathers the Constance is available in?  (I know the leather colors were posted - I am combing through the thread to find them.)  Is the elan available for SO?  Exotic or classic?


For Constance with enamel buckles, the only option is Epsom for regular leather. The other is exotic. I however do not have any info on the colors for the enamel buckles. Constance Elan is available for SO in both Swift and Epsom if I'm not mistaken for regular leather. It is however only available as a single color option.


----------



## pandoraliz

Hi Wen84 and QuelleFromage, thanks for the replies! I thought there’s a possibility of getting chèvre Birkin next year based on the runway looks. 

Just thinking that Lakis is almost or impossible to get from the store anymore makes me want to SO it but chèvre is something I really want to have in my collection one day.


----------



## azukitea

xiangxiang0731 said:


> GT in clemance leather is the best out of all other leathers IMO. It has a tint of lavender in it and it's absolutely gorgeous! In terms of slouchiness, you really can't say for sure whether the batch used for your SO will be slouchy or not. Yes clemance is generally a softer leather but you can always use an insert as others have suggested. Some batches of togo are sloucher than others too so you really can't tell in advance.


This is so true
My K  is clemence retourne and the leather isn’t slouchy at all! It behaves like Togo


----------



## allure244

BBC said:


> Well, after spending 1/2 hour sitting in the kitchen with my mom and going over all my photo files, BP/RT is her first choice for me, too. She doesn’t think they are too similar.
> 
> Anyway, it will be a different bag - the Hydra is B25 and this time I’m going for B30. IF I stick with B30 or possibly K28, we got it down to (this is NOT order of preference):
> 
> Chèvre
> Rose Pourpre ext  Blue Paon int.      Azalee stitching bghw
> Rose Pourpre ext  Jaune Ambre int Azalee stitching  bghw
> Blue Paon ext        Rose Tyrien int    Contrast stitch    bghw
> Blue Paon ext       Jaune Ambre int  Contrast stitch    bghw



Out of those 4 I like either blue paon ext RT Int OR the Rp ext BP int.


----------



## Meta

pandoraliz said:


> Hi Wen84 and QuelleFromage, thanks for the replies! I thought there’s a possibility of getting chèvre Birkin next year based on the runway looks.
> 
> Just thinking that Lakis is almost or impossible to get from the store anymore makes me want to SO it but chèvre is something I really want to have in my collection one day.


Not all runway bags make it into production.  Also, the Kelly Lakis is currently only available via SO unless another client at your store rejected their Lakis and it is offered to you. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Probably UV. Not sure yet. I don't have a light bag and I have a ton of sellier Ks so will be either a B30 with UV interior or a K28 with something softer.
> 
> 
> Chèvre is very rare in production except in mini K.
> 
> 
> 
> BP and RT! But I don't like Rose Pourpre...I bought a Silk'In in it and it just does not rock my world,



QF, I love Gris t with UV. That’s a  very tempting combo. I thought hard about doing Gris T also but DH loves the pop colors on me and even mom says that suits me better.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Leileka said:


> Oh gosh, I bet you can’t think about anything else!
> You know what? All your final options are fabulous. I’m also loved the idea of the RP+BP. My DH’s favorite color (for my bags AND for his shirts) is actually pink and he likes Bs more than Ks, like yours.
> Anyhow, enjoy your precious time creating your next gorgeous B!!!



Thank you! Better for me that I only really have one day to nail it down.


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> Out of those 4 I like either blue paon ext RT Int OR the Rp ext BP int.



Honestly  - me too. No one is giving the yellow any love, lol. 
You’re not seeing much of the interior, so with RP it’s really going to look like this (not my pics):




With this inside:




The other option is more like this:

View attachment 4199482


But swapping out this for what looks like jaipur above:

View attachment 4199483


I don’t know whose photos these are, I hope you don’t mind, they have been so helpful (the belt pic is mine)!


----------



## allure244

QuelleFromage said:


> Probably UV. Not sure yet. I don't have a light bag and I have a ton of sellier Ks so will be either a B30 with UV interior or a K28 with something softer.
> 
> 
> Chèvre is very rare in production except in mini K.
> 
> 
> 
> BP and RT! But I don't like Rose Pourpre...I bought a Silk'In in it and it just does not rock my world,



I agree Gt would look great with ultraviolet interior. I’m thinking of SO’ing a GT b30 or k28 also but with rose tyrien interior. I had considered ultraviolet but I have a pending SO I ordered with anemone interior already and no b/k with a pink interior.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sorry. I repeat:

The other option is more like this:




But swapping out this for what looks like jaipur above:




I don’t know whose photos these are, I hope you don’t mind, they have been so helpful (the belt pic is mine)!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## pedsdds

bagidiotic said:


> Raisin look best in chevre
> Congrats lovely so



thank you bagidiotic! raisin was the first H color i fell in love with, so this is a very special bag to me


----------



## oohshinythings

pandoraliz said:


> Hi Wen84 and QuelleFromage, thanks for the replies! I thought there’s a possibility of getting chèvre Birkin next year based on the runway looks.
> 
> Just thinking that Lakis is almost or impossible to get from the store anymore makes me want to SO it but chèvre is something I really want to have in my collection one day.


Also on Lakis, you can't have contrast stitching/ lining nor brushed hardware. You basically just choose size, one colour of Swift leather and PHW or GHW.


----------



## lala28

BBC said:


> Well, after spending 1/2 hour sitting in the kitchen with my mom and going over all my photo files, BP/RT is her first choice for me, too. She doesn’t think they are too similar.
> 
> Anyway, it will be a different bag - the Hydra is B25 and this time I’m going for B30. IF I stick with B30 or possibly K28, we got it down to (this is NOT order of preference):
> 
> Chèvre
> Rose Pourpre ext  Blue Paon int.      Azalee stitching bghw
> Rose Pourpre ext  Jaune Ambre int Azalee stitching  bghw
> Blue Paon ext        Rose Tyrien int    Contrast stitch    bghw
> Blue Paon ext       Jaune Ambre int  Contrast stitch    bghw



I like the options with Jaune Ambre because (a) it’s a really pretty jaune color (not too bright, not too pale, not jaundiced, not neon, suits warm and cool skin tones) which doesn’t come up very often in the world of H colors; (b) as an interior color, I think it would feel like opening up a ray of sunshine every time you reach for something in your bag; (c) will be unique and a color combo that most people wouldn’t even think of.  

I think the RP and Jaune Ambre combo feels more girly while the BP and Jaune Ambre combo feels sportier so it’s just a matter of which suits your mood at the moment.  

BP and Jaune Ambre in a Birkin
RP and Jaune Ambre with Azalee stitching in a Kelly

[emoji6]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

In memory of those who expired while waiting for a special order.


----------



## pcil

I was worried my SO will be canceled after hearing all the cancelations for blue paon, but my SO from Nov 2015 came and it’s an etoupe/bp k28 retourne. The mystery of H! I hope everyone who gets a cancelation will get priority order!


----------



## Dreaming Big

weN84 said:


> For Constance with enamel buckles, the only option is Epsom for regular leather. The other is exotic. I however do not have any info on the colors for the enamel buckles. Constance Elan is available for SO in both Swift and Epsom if I'm not mistaken for regular leather. It is however only available as a single color option.



Thank you so much for the additional information.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pcil said:


> I was worried my SO will be canceled after hearing all the cancelations for blue paon, but my SO from Nov 2015 came and it’s an etoupe/bp k28 retourne. The mystery of H! I hope everyone who gets a cancelation will get priority order!



Were the cancellations all blue paon? I thought it was just chevre K sellier. Was it all chevre, all chevre K sellier or bp chevre sellier?


----------



## MsHermesAU

BBC said:


> Honestly  - me too. No one is giving the yellow any love, lol.
> You’re not seeing much of the interior, so with RP it’s really going to look like this (not my pics):
> 
> View attachment 4199469
> 
> 
> With this inside:
> 
> View attachment 4199480
> 
> 
> The other option is more like this:
> 
> View attachment 4199482
> 
> 
> But swapping out this for what looks like jaipur above:
> 
> View attachment 4199483
> 
> 
> I don’t know whose photos these are, I hope you don’t mind, they have been so helpful (the belt pic is mine)!


This is a bag with RP with BP interior and stitching. This isn’t my bag, but I found the combo so gorgeous I saved the pics. Hope it helps


----------



## Notorious Pink

MsHermesAU said:


> This is a bag with RP with BP interior and stitching. This isn’t my bag, but I found the combo so gorgeous I saved the pics. Hope it helps



Thank you so much! I actually saved that pic, too [emoji5][emoji1360]. It’s gorgeous, though for me the bp stitching doesn’t appear to pop enough against the RP.  Sooo close!


----------



## MsHermesAU

pcil said:


> I was worried my SO will be canceled after hearing all the cancelations for blue paon, but my SO from Nov 2015 came and it’s an etoupe/bp k28 retourne. The mystery of H! I hope everyone who gets a cancelation will get priority order!


I’m feeling very anxious about my outstanding SO too.... BP chevre sellier K, ordered in April 2016. The fact yours arrived gives me hope! Please share photos, I would love to see your beautiful bag


----------



## Keekeee

Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..

B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW







Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..


----------



## Mosman

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..


Wow, congratulations!!!
Look like the wait time for birkin is much shorter than Kelly.


----------



## bagidiotic

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..


Congratulations kk 
Stunning reveal


----------



## ayc

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..


Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## westcoastgal

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..


I love it! Good choice!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Serva1

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..



So pretty, huge gongrats Keekeee [emoji7]


----------



## Keekeee

Mosman said:


> Wow, congratulations!!!
> Look like the wait time for birkin is much shorter than Kelly.


Yes lets hope so.. although my SA told me that’s not case, im just being really really lucky since i only have to wait 5-6 months for my SOs lately..



bagidiotic said:


> Congratulations kk
> Stunning reveal


Thank you my dear...!!



ayc said:


> Gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


Thank youu....


----------



## periogirl28

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..


Congrats! I used it to wait exactly 6 months for Chèvre SO Birkins and I am glad to note they are back on track. Wear in the best of health!


----------



## Keekeee

westcoastgal said:


> I love it! Good choice!


Thank you for your kind words.. i normally order bright and bicolor exterior. This is my first neutral single exterior color SO.. and im glad i did it. You can never go wrong with black bag right..



Serva1 said:


> So pretty, huge gongrats Keekeee [emoji7]


Aawwww thanx Serva...! I love love love your B30 Black Box... you truly are a lucky girl being able to buy one brand new from the boutique!


----------



## Keekeee

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! I used it to wait exactly 6 months for Chèvre SO Birkins and I am glad to note they are back on track. Wear in the best of health!



Thank you my dear..!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..



Big congrats Keekeee, what a beauty!  look forward to more pics when you pick it up.


----------



## Keekeee

GNIPPOHS said:


> Big congrats Keekeee, what a beauty!  look forward to more pics when you pick it up.



Thank you GNIPPOHS...  will try to post more pics once i have this SO in my hands..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..


Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh She's O U T S T A N D I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Perfection  dear congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcil

BBC said:


> Were the cancellations all blue paon? I thought it was just chevre K sellier. Was it all chevre, all chevre K sellier or bp chevre sellier?



The first few cancelations I read was chevre blue paon and kelly. When I placed my order back in 2015, I wanted k sellier, but my SA said only retourne k can be ordered, so I did retourne.


----------



## Notorious Pink

pcil said:


> The first few cancelations I read was chevre blue paon and kelly. When I placed my order back in 2015, I wanted k sellier, but my SA said only retourne k can be ordered, so I did retourne.



Thank you [emoji8][emoji28][emoji1374]


----------



## pcil

MsHermesAU said:


> I’m feeling very anxious about my outstanding SO too.... BP chevre sellier K, ordered in April 2016. The fact yours arrived gives me hope! Please share photos, I would love to see your beautiful bag



Here’s my bag [emoji4]


----------



## pcil

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..



Soooo prettyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

pcil said:


> Here’s my bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4201284


This is a beautiful bag.


----------



## Keekeee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh She's O U T S T A N D I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Perfection  dear congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Dear IF.. thank you my dear..


----------



## Keekeee

pcil said:


> Soooo prettyyyyy!!!!!



Loving the combo on your SO too dear! Is that BP and Etoupe?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Cygne18

pcil said:


> Here’s my bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4201284


Gorgeous. Wonderful color choices - loving the contrast stitching!


----------



## Notorious Pink

pcil said:


> Here’s my bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4201284



Oh wow. That’s gorgeous!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..


So Stunning and the color combo is perfect!!  Congratulations


----------



## lala28

Leileka said:


> Do you know if we can pick ostrich with the regular lining colors, like RT or BE?



When I placed my ostrich SO last season, I had to pick a color lining from the ostrich color offerings.  I couldn’t pick something from the regular lining list.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Lilikay

lala28 said:


> When I placed my ostrich SO last season, I had to pick a color lining from the ostrich color offerings.  I couldn’t pick something from the regular lining list.  Hope this helps!


Hi @lala28, thank you for clarifying. One more question: could you pick a different color from the exterior or does it have to be the same color? I’m planning to choose Bleu indigo exterior with vert vertigo lining.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..



So amazing!


----------



## TeeCee77

Leileka said:


> Hi @lala28, thank you for clarifying. One more question: could you pick a different color from the exterior or does it have to be the same color? I’m planning to choose Bleu indigo exterior with vert vertigo lining.



Let me know when you do yours and if you end up being able to select something other than off the ostrich list! I am also planning an ostrich  SO and this whole lining thing has me second guessing myself. I’m between blue indigo and gris agate. I REALLY wanted something purple and so sad I can’t select UV [emoji24] torn whether I should just go for a regular leather and UV instead. I won’t be able to make it in until October for mine.


----------



## lala28

Leileka said:


> Hi @lala28, thank you for clarifying. One more question: could you pick a different color from the exterior or does it have to be the same color? I’m planning to choose Bleu indigo exterior with vert vertigo lining.



Yes, you can pick one color for the exterior and a different color for the inside lining as long as the exterior color and lining color are both listed as available under the ostrich section.  Bleu indigo and vert Vertigo are both available in ostrich so you’re all set! (For stitching, you can do contrast stitching where VV Thread is used on the bleu indigo exterior or you can pick a completely different thread color that is neither bleu indigo nor vert vertigo) [emoji106]


----------



## Lilikay

TeeCee77 said:


> Let me know when you do yours and if you end up being able to select something other than off the ostrich list! I am also planning an ostrich  SO and this whole lining thing has me second guessing myself. I’m between blue indigo and gris agate. I REALLY wanted something purple and so sad I can’t select UV [emoji24] torn whether I should just go for a regular leather and UV instead. I won’t be able to make it in until October for mine.


Oh dear, I feel your pain! In addition, I have a extra one, since my slot is not yet confirm. I’m a newcomer in my actual home store, so I’m waiting for the darn call! Being honest, my original choice for the lining color was Rouge Casaque, which is not even in the regular lining list! I’m also between blue indigo and Gris Agate, both with PHW, which I actually prefer, but the vert vertigo lining would be my okay option just to feel it as a SO, although I do like it. That said, sure if I get to do it first I will let you know


----------



## Lilikay

lala28 said:


> Yes, you can pick one color for the exterior and a different color for the inside lining as long as the exterior color and lining color are both listed as available under the ostrich section.  Bleu indigo and vert Vertigo are both available in ostrich so you’re all set! (For stitching, you can do contrast stitching where VV Thread is used on the bleu indigo exterior or you can pick a completely different thread color that is neither bleu indigo nor vert vertigo) [emoji106]


Thank you so much dear! I think it will look great, although I would love to have rouge casaque linning! Next time maybe.


----------



## TeeCee77

Leileka said:


> Oh dear, I feel your pain! In addition, I have a extra one, since my slot is not yet confirm. I’m a newcomer in my actual home store, so I’m waiting for the darn call! Being honest, my original choice for the lining color was Rouge Casaque, which is not even in the regular lining list! I’m also between blue indigo and Gris Agate, both with PHW, which I actually prefer, but the vert vertigo lining would be my okay option just to feel it as a SO, although I do like it. That said, sure if I get to do it first I will let you know



Oh no! Well I hope the call comes soon. If I go first I will let you know also! Maybe this is the season of rule breaking!? Haha. Girl can dream.  This is my first SO so it’s all foreign to me also! PHW sounds great - I prefer it also. Not sure whether I want brushed or not. That will be a game time decision.


----------



## TeeCee77

I also wonder - if I’ve been OK’d for an ostrich SO, can you switch to a regular leather or is there specific spots for regular, ostrich, exotic etc? Can’t get over UV. Crybaby.


----------



## Lilikay

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh no! Well I hope the call comes soon. If I go first I will let you know also! Maybe this is the season of rule breaking!? Haha. Girl can dream.  This is my first SO so it’s all foreign to me also! PHW sounds great - I prefer it also. Not sure whether I want brushed or not. That will be a game time decision.


Well, we can always try. I did ask about the rules and my SA told me we could ask the SM when the time comes and see what we can get, so who knows?


----------



## Lilikay

TeeCee77 said:


> I also wonder - if I’ve been OK’d for an ostrich SO, can you switch to a regular leather or is there specific spots for regular, ostrich, exotic etc? Can’t get over UV. Crybaby.


I can’t answer but I’ve been thinking a lot about it too, since my SA showed me the kit and asked me if I knew what did I want in advance...


----------



## TeeCee77

Leileka said:


> I can’t answer but I’ve been thinking a lot about it too, since my SA showed me the kit and asked me if I knew what did I want in advance...



So luck you got to see the kit!!! I haven’t gotten to yet so you are ahead of me!  I have also thought about VV exterior and Gris Agate interior - I just LOVE VV. BUT I already have a Jige and Evelyne in VV. And I just got a B35 malachite. DH thinks I have a green problem [emoji23] If I went for the VV is that too much green? It’s just stunning in ostrich!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## lala28

TeeCee77 said:


> I also wonder - if I’ve been OK’d for an ostrich SO, can you switch to a regular leather or is there specific spots for regular, ostrich, exotic etc? Can’t get over UV. Crybaby.



Yes, you can switch to regular leather — it’s better to do so before your SO is entered into the computer system.  Some stores take the customer’s request and enter it into the system directly, other stores still write down the customer’s SO preferences by hand on hard copy paper and then wait until all paper SO requests have been completed and turned in before actually entering anything into the system.  

There’s no requirement that a store take a certain number of ostrich SO requests but typically, if a customer decides not to do an ostrich SO, then the SA may ask another customer if they’re interested in ostrich or the SA may not.

Regarding other exotics like crocodile and alligator, some stores won’t be able to submit SOs for those skins and those stores who can, will typically have a limited number allotted to them for that season.


----------



## Lilikay

TeeCee77 said:


> So luck you got to see the kit!!! I haven’t gotten to yet so you are ahead of me!  I have also thought about VV exterior and Gris Agate interior - I just LOVE VV. BUT I already have a Jige and Evelyne in VV. And I just got a B35 malachite. DH thinks I have a green problem [emoji23] If I went for the VV is that too much green? It’s just stunning in ostrich!


I don’t think so! Green is my favorite color by far...I could easily do a VV exterior too, but I like pop interior and in my opinion nothing matches...it would be lovely with some bright blue, BE or even UV.


----------



## lala28

TeeCee77 said:


> So luck you got to see the kit!!! I haven’t gotten to yet so you are ahead of me!  I have also thought about VV exterior and Gris Agate interior - I just LOVE VV. BUT I already have a Jige and Evelyne in VV. And I just got a B35 malachite. DH thinks I have a green problem [emoji23] If I went for the VV is that too much green? It’s just stunning in ostrich!



Lol! I have vert anis ostrich B, vert veronese and vert anis bicolor B, VV evelyne, and my last SO is VV ostrich!  I’ve been eyeing malachite lately as well...


----------



## Mosman

H


lala28 said:


> Yes, you can switch to regular leather — it’s better to do so before your SO is entered into the computer system.  Some stores take the customer’s request and enter it into the system directly, other stores still write down the customer’s SO preferences by hand on hard copy paper and then wait until all paper SO requests have been completed and turned in before actually entering anything into the system.
> 
> There’s no requirement that a store take a certain number of ostrich SO requests but typically, if a customer decides not to do an ostrich SO, then the SA may ask another customer if they’re interested in ostrich or the SA may not.
> 
> Regarding other exotics like crocodile and alligator, some stores won’t be able to submit SOs for those skins and those stores who can, will typically have a limited number allotted to them for that season.


is that meant once the order entered into the computer system, no changes can be made ????


----------



## QuelleFromage

TeeCee77 said:


> So luck you got to see the kit!!! I haven’t gotten to yet so you are ahead of me!  I have also thought about VV exterior and Gris Agate interior - I just LOVE VV. BUT I already have a Jige and Evelyne in VV. And I just got a B35 malachite. DH thinks I have a green problem [emoji23] If I went for the VV is that too much green? It’s just stunning in ostrich!


Watch "Great Expectations" the 90s one with Ethan Hawke and Gwyneth...all she wears is green!


----------



## Lilikay

lala28 said:


> Lol! I have vert anis ostrich B, vert veronese and vert anis bicolor B, VV evelyne, and my last SO is VV ostrich!  I’ve been eyeing malachite lately as well...


And what about vert cypres? Can’t stop thinking about it!


----------



## lala28

Mosman said:


> H
> 
> is that meant once the order entered into the computer system, no changes can be made ????



I can’t say it’s impossible to make changes, but it would not be a hassle-free experience for your SM and one that many SMs would rather not undertake.


----------



## lala28

Leileka said:


> And what about vert cypres? Can’t stop thinking about it!



Lol! I thought it would be more of a hunter green but it is on the dark side, appearing almost black depending on the leather and lighting.


----------



## Mosman

lala28 said:


> I can’t say it’s impossible to make changes, but it would not be a hassle-free experience for your SM and one that many SMs would rather not undertake.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Any one here changed their order after their order entered into the computer system, would love to hear their experiences ????


----------



## Mosman

lala28 said:


> I can’t say it’s impossible to make changes, but it would not be a hassle-free experience for your SM and one that many SMs would rather not undertake.


Thanks.

Any one here changed their order after their order entered into the computer system, would love to hear their experiences ????

My order has been entered last Wed and I just want to change the strap from 105cm to standard length 85cm, not sure if it is worth doing it????


----------



## TeeCee77

lala28 said:


> Lol! I have vert anis ostrich B, vert veronese and vert anis bicolor B, VV evelyne, and my last SO is VV ostrich!  I’ve been eyeing malachite lately as well...



Omg I love this! Love green! Have you gotten your VV ostrich SO yet? Did you do different interior/stitching? Would love to se pictures!!


----------



## TeeCee77

lala28 said:


> I can’t say it’s impossible to make changes, but it would not be a hassle-free experience for your SM and one that many SMs would rather not undertake.



Ya that is why I am trying to sort it out now before I go in and place an order. I won’t make a chance once I put it in, but that requires some bouncing it around now so I can be sure! I’ll go in with a regular option and ostrich option and see what happens!


----------



## lala28

TeeCee77 said:


> Omg I love this! Love green! Have you gotten your VV ostrich SO yet? Did you do different interior/stitching? Would love to se pictures!!



Nope, haven’t received it yet.  My home store put in their SOs pretty late in the season, May, I think, so I’m not expecting it anytime soon.  I wanted to do a pink lining from the “lining colors list” but was told that the lining color for ostrich bags has to also come from the available ostrich colors list.... I did tangerine ostrich for the inside and rose Jaipur stitching on the vert Vertigo ostrich exterior with palladium hardware.


----------



## TeeCee77

lala28 said:


> Nope, haven’t received it yet.  My home store put in their SOs pretty late in the season, May, I think, so I’m not expecting it anytime soon.  I wanted to do a pink lining from the “lining colors list” but was told that the lining color for ostrich bags has to also come from the available ostrich colors list.... I did tangerine ostrich for the inside and rose Jaipur stitching on the vert Vertigo ostrich exterior with palladium hardware.



What a stunner that will be! Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Pinky_Loca

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..


Wow... Ur So Lucky!!! I tried to order this last time and was declined.  Said I wasn't allowed to order chevre, can only do Epsom.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

pcil said:


> Here’s my bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4201284


Gorgeous


----------



## pcil

westcoastgal said:


> This is a beautiful bag.



Thank you! 



Keekeee said:


> Loving the combo on your SO too dear! Is that BP and Etoupe?



You got the colors right! Thank you 



Cygne18 said:


> Gorgeous. Wonderful color choices - loving the contrast stitching!



Thank you! It's been a while, I forgot I asked for contrast stitching, so that's a nice surprise!



BBC said:


> Oh wow. That’s gorgeous!


Thank you! 



Txoceangirl said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you!


----------



## papertiger

Leileka said:


> I don’t think so! Green is my favorite color by far...I could easily do a VV exterior too, but I like pop interior and in my opinion nothing matches...*it would be lovely with some bright blue, BE or even UV*.



Those sound gorgeous, very jewel


----------



## papertiger

lala28 said:


> Nope, haven’t received it yet.  My home store put in their SOs pretty late in the season, May, I think, so I’m not expecting it anytime soon.  I wanted to do a pink lining from the “lining colors list” but was told that the lining color for ostrich bags has to also come from the available ostrich colors list.... I did tangerine ostrich for the inside and rose Jaipur stitching on the vert Vertigo ostrich exterior with palladium hardware.



Sounds like a tropical paradise


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

MsHermesAU said:


> This is a bag with RP with BP interior and stitching. This isn’t my bag, but I found the combo so gorgeous I saved the pics. Hope it helps


Sorry ladies but the exterior is actually anemone, stitching and interior is BP though.


----------



## Lilikay

papertiger said:


> Those sound gorgeous, very jewel


I know! It’s a shame they don’t allow us to use the normal lining color in the ostrich bags. Imagine VV exterior with blue paon interior!


----------



## TeeCee77

Leileka said:


> I know! It’s a shame they don’t allow us to use the normal lining color in the ostrich bags. Imagine VV exterior with blue paon interior!



[emoji24] haha that would be so gorgeous! I guess I don’t get the reasoning. H laughs in the face of “why”, but still!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Sorry ladies but the exterior is actually anemone, stitching and interior is BP though.


Oh sorry, my mistake! Either way it is absolutely gorgeous


----------



## lala28

TeeCee77 said:


> [emoji24] haha that would be so gorgeous! I guess I don’t get the reasoning. H laughs in the face of “why”, but still!



It’s because part of the bag lining (above the zippered pocket) is also done in ostrich .


----------



## lala28

The reason the lining color has to be a color offered in ostrich is because they use ostrich for portions of the bag interior.  Here’s a photo of the inside of an ostrich bag (lining is tangerine):


----------



## Lilikay

lala28 said:


> The reason the lining color has to be a color offered in ostrich is because they use ostrich for portions of the bag interior.  Here’s a photo of the inside of an ostrich bag (lining is tangerine):
> 
> View attachment 4202590


Aaaah, now I finally get it!!!  Thank you!


----------



## hephephippo

SO placed today (NYC) but I think they will all be processed November/December. 

And yes black hardware (looked more like gunmetal not black black) is available. No rose gold!

I got a k25 chevre, noir and blue electrique, BGHW. 

I really hope my order goes through and I get the bag comes to mama same time as my baby comes !!


----------



## acrowcounted

hephephippo said:


> SO placed today (NYC) but I think they will all be processed November/December.
> 
> And yes black hardware (looked more like gunmetal not black black) is available. No rose gold!
> 
> I got a k25 chevre, noir and blue electrique, BGHW.
> 
> I really hope my order goes through and I get the bag comes to mama same time as my baby comes !!


Congrats! Sounds beautiful!


----------



## TeeCee77

lala28 said:


> The reason the lining color has to be a color offered in ostrich is because they use ostrich for portions of the bag interior.  Here’s a photo of the inside of an ostrich bag (lining is tangerine):
> 
> View attachment 4202590



Wow thank you!! I was thinking that it was the most ridiculous rule, but now it makes sense!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Sorry ladies but the exterior is actually anemone, stitching and interior is BP though.





MsHermesAU said:


> Oh sorry, my mistake! Either way it is absolutely gorgeous



Oh lol, we both made that mistake! Just shows you how close RP and Anemone are....glad I went with the other option as I have anemone. [emoji28]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TeeCee77

Has anyone seen Gris Agate in person? Is it a true gray or more blue? I see pictures that seem to go either way. Thanks!


----------



## love2bmine

Ive just placed my very first SO. I am so excited that I have been given this opportunity .... but so worried about my choice. I have 24 hours to change anything if needed. 
I choose - K28 Retourne Togo Blue Nuit with Rouge Garnet Lining, stictching and piping! 
Have i overdone it with the stitching and piping? Should I just do one or the other (not sure if its possible to just do piping) Is this going to be more trendy than classic? Am I making the right choice? 
This is my first Kelly and I want to it be a casual everyday bag. I am not very adventerous in the way I dress. I dont want my bag to be too much of a stand out, yet I still want it to look "special" 
I would appreciate any advice or views on my choice - Thanks in advance


----------



## periogirl28

TeeCee77 said:


> Has anyone seen Gris Agate in person? Is it a true gray or more blue? I see pictures that seem to go either way. Thanks!


Grey with slight purple undertone.


----------



## Carrierae

So I’m some might think I’m a nut for this...but I am so incredibly excited! My SA just emailed me saying that Paris has given the OK to make a Jypsiere with GHW!

I guess it’s outside the normal realm for SOs since they had to get approval? I thought Jypsieres were on the list for SOs, but I have yet to find a photo of a SO Jypsiere or one with GHW. Do you think it will come with a horseshoe stamp? I’m still waiting on details (leather type, colors, etc). 

Still waiting for my SO K28...hopefully they won’t come at the same time [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## TeeCee77

periogirl28 said:


> Grey with slight purple undertone.



I like that! Thanks!


----------



## TeeCee77

love2bmine said:


> Ive just placed my very first SO. I am so excited that I have been given this opportunity .... but so worried about my choice. I have 24 hours to change anything if needed.
> I choose - K28 Retourne Togo Blue Nuit with Rouge Garnet Lining, stictching and piping!
> Have i overdone it with the stitching and piping? Should I just do one or the other (not sure if its possible to just do piping) Is this going to be more trendy than classic? Am I making the right choice?
> This is my first Kelly and I want to it be a casual everyday bag. I am not very adventerous in the way I dress. I dont want my bag to be too much of a stand out, yet I still want it to look "special"
> I would appreciate any advice or views on my choice - Thanks in advance



Trust your gut. If you had just chosen stitching or piping, but not both would you be more sure and feel confident about it? If so, change it! I think it will be a beautiful combo no matter what you decide.


----------



## love2bmine

TeeCee77 said:


> Trust your gut. If you had just chosen stitching or piping, but not both would you be more sure and feel confident about it? If so, change it! I think it will be a beautiful combo no matter what you decide.


My gut is in a knot! My confidence level of my choice is at a low! 
My original thought was that piping made the bag stand out from others and look like a "SO" and after spending hours and hours looking at "SO" bags and reading the forums,  I dont see too many Kelly's with stiching and piping. So Im double questioning my choice.


----------



## TeeCee77

love2bmine said:


> My gut is in a knot! My confidence level of my choice is at a low!
> My original thought was that piping made the bag stand out from others and look like a "SO" and after spending hours and hours looking at "SO" bags and reading the forums,  I dont see too many Kelly's with stiching and piping. So Im double questioning my choice.



I get the same way, and it generally means I’m not 100% happy with a choice. Sleep on it and if you still feel uneasy pick one or the other. I personally love contrast stitching- it’s casual and chic but special. Piping will look lovely also.


----------



## LadyCupid

hephephippo said:


> SO placed today (NYC) but I think they will all be processed November/December.
> 
> And yes black hardware (looked more like gunmetal not black black) is available. No rose gold!
> 
> I got a k25 chevre, noir and blue electrique, BGHW.
> 
> I really hope my order goes through and I get the bag comes to mama same time as my baby comes !!


Could you please clarify for which bag style the black hardware is available for? And no rose gold hardware for which bag style please?


----------



## Hat Trick

lala28 said:


> The reason the lining color has to be a color offered in ostrich is because they use ostrich for portions of the bag interior.  Here’s a photo of the inside of an ostrich bag (lining is tangerine):
> 
> View attachment 4202590



Ohh, my favourite, tangerine ostrich!


----------



## Meta

Dreaming Big said:


> Does anyone know if K28 is offered in novillo or evercolor?
> Has anyone ever seen a geranium novillo sample?


Kelly 28 in retourne is available to SO in Evercolor. Novillo is only available for Birkin 25, 30, and 35. HTH.


----------



## hephephippo

yodaling1 said:


> Could you please clarify for which bag style the black hardware is available for? And no rose gold hardware for which bag style please?



Hi @yodaling1 we immediately told SA we were doing SO for K25 so all my info applies for K25 only. Sorry for the confusion! 

So no rose gold hardware for kelly but it looks like it's available for Constance. 

The gunmetal hardware was an option for the Kelly too but I'm not sure if it is an option for birkin or Constance.


----------



## lanit

hephephippo said:


> Hi @yodaling1 we immediately told SA we were doing SO for K25 so all my info applies for K25 only. Sorry for the confusion!
> 
> So no rose gold hardware for kelly but it looks like it's available for Constance.
> 
> The gunmetal hardware was an option for the Kelly too but I'm not sure if it is an option for birkin or Constance.


I have been waiting forever for H to offer the ruthenium or gunmetal hdw. If anyone has any photos of it I’d love to see it. Will stop by store and ask to see in person if I can.


----------



## bagidiotic

hephephippo said:


> Hi @yodaling1 we immediately told SA we were doing SO for K25 so all my info applies for K25 only. Sorry for the confusion!
> 
> So no rose gold hardware for kelly but it looks like it's available for Constance.
> 
> The gunmetal hardware was an option for the Kelly too but I'm not sure if it is an option for birkin or Constance.


Seriously ruthenium is back??


----------



## Meta

hephephippo said:


> Hi @yodaling1 we immediately told SA we were doing SO for K25 so all my info applies for K25 only. Sorry for the confusion!
> 
> So no rose gold hardware for kelly but it looks like it's available for Constance.
> 
> The gunmetal hardware was an option for the Kelly too but I'm not sure if it is an option for birkin or Constance.


Here are the hardware options for Kelly Retourne, same as it has been for previous rounds. No change.

CK = Phw
CC = Ghw
CM = Brushed ghw
CB = Brushed phw
CP = Permabrass


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LadyCupid

weN84 said:


> Here are the hardware options for Kelly Retourne, same as it has been for previous rounds. No change.
> 
> CK = Phw
> CC = Ghw
> CM = Brushed phw
> CB = Brushed the
> CP = Permabrass
> View attachment 4203066


Thank you for straightening the fact.


----------



## westcoastgal

love2bmine said:


> Ive just placed my very first SO. I am so excited that I have been given this opportunity .... but so worried about my choice. I have 24 hours to change anything if needed.
> I choose - K28 Retourne Togo Blue Nuit with Rouge Garnet Lining, stictching and piping!
> Have i overdone it with the stitching and piping? Should I just do one or the other (not sure if its possible to just do piping) Is this going to be more trendy than classic? Am I making the right choice?
> This is my first Kelly and I want to it be a casual everyday bag. I am not very adventerous in the way I dress. I dont want my bag to be too much of a stand out, yet I still want it to look "special"
> I would appreciate any advice or views on my choice - Thanks in advance


Hi there. To me the contrast piping looks a bit sportier. I love the look. However if you want more subtle you could also just do contrast stiching (which I love too). I think maybe choose just one or the other. Piping would look more distinct - I think you said you want it to look special, but not stand out. Have you looked at pictures of both types of bags? Maybe look at a few more pictures?


----------



## Dreaming Big

weN84 said:


> Kelly 28 in retourne is available to SO in Evercolor. Novillo is only available for Birkin 25, 30, and 35. HTH.



Thank you!


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> Here are the hardware options for Kelly Retourne, same as it has been for previous rounds. No change.
> 
> CK = Phw
> CC = Ghw
> CM = Brushed ghw
> CB = Brushed phw
> CP = Permabrass
> View attachment 4203066


Thanks for the confirmation 
Strange that member here can do ruthenium this round


----------



## frankiextah

Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days

Specs:
K25 in Epsom Sellier
Gris mouette exterior
Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
Rose azalee interior
Brushed palladium hardware
85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)

I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.

My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...

Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...


----------



## hephephippo

bagidiotic said:


> Thanks for the confirmation
> Strange that member here can do ruthenium this round



Hi all thanks for clarifying. 

When we did our SO we went by looks and not codes, what looks like gunmetal to us (hence I keep using this word) could be very well one of the non-gold options listed above. It was not black as in like noir. We just saw a gunmetal looking option. When we placed our SO we already knew what we want and this was done over lunch so we went in and left, didn't bother with all the other options. Just sharing what we saw and apologies if that caused any confusion. Didn't mean to but what looks gunmetal to us could very well be NOT to soemone else. 

I'll be sure to check the actual names next time.


----------



## westcoastgal

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4203277


It looks wonderful! I would keep it. I think the artist made a great decision. It looks less stark than black would have looked and also looks really good with the pink; the brown warms up the grey a little bit.
I think you should compare side by side with your C18 to see (and photograph) the difference and then make up your mind. However if this was my bag I’d keep it.


----------



## nhoness

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4203277



Oh wow! I was so pleasantly surprised with the edge coat color, I thought you had specify that and thought that was really unique to do so! I think it goes really well with the bag and adds a little oomph element to it. Looks stunning and congrats! Hope you end up keeping it


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

MsHermesAU said:


> Oh sorry, my mistake! Either way it is absolutely gorgeous


Thank you!  As you know the colours are so hard to catch right!  They look totally different in different lights!  Don’t think that BP stitching would pop on RP either, but on magnolia....


----------



## acrowcounted

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4203277


I think the edge color compliments the intersection of grey and pink beautifully. Definitely keep!


----------



## Txoceangirl

hephephippo said:


> Hi all thanks for clarifying.
> 
> When we did our SO we went by looks and not codes, what looks like gunmetal to us (hence I keep using this word) could be very well one of the non-gold options listed above. It was not black as in like noir. We just saw a gunmetal looking option. When we placed our SO we already knew what we want and this was done over lunch so we went in and left, didn't bother with all the other options. Just sharing what we saw and apologies if that caused any confusion. Didn't mean to but what looks gunmetal to us could very well be NOT to soemone else.
> 
> I'll be sure to check the actual names next time.


My guess is that you saw brushed palladium as gunmetal.


----------



## nyc2182

Hi everyone,

Need some advice on Clemence vs. Togo leather for my upcoming SO B25. Will Clemence leather eventually get floppy and relaxed in this small size or will the leather remain structured like Togo? I've heard different opinions. Thanks!


----------



## Txoceangirl

nyc2182 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need some advice on Clemence vs. Togo leather for my upcoming SO B25. Will Clemence leather eventually get floppy and relaxed in this small size or will the leather remain structured like Togo? I've heard different opinions. Thanks!


I have both togo and clemence in b30. Had good luck with both retaining shape. No significant difference between the two. Always store them on their backs appropriately stuffed.   In the 25 size, you will probably find little difference between the two down the road. HTH


----------



## lulilu

nyc2182 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Need some advice on Clemence vs. Togo leather for my upcoming SO B25. Will Clemence leather eventually get floppy and relaxed in this small size or will the leather remain structured like Togo? I've heard different opinions. Thanks!



I suggest you use the search button and look for the two leathers.  You will see lots of information (pros and cons) about them.  It really boils down to personal preference.  IMHO, togo can get soft and clemence doesn't always get floppy.  They are very much alike in that way.

I prefer the soft hand and sheen of clemence (I own multiple bags in each).


----------



## Darma

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4



Wow, I love it.  I would keep it.  The paint color is in harmony with the interior and exterior colors making the bag very unique.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Mosman

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4203277


Hi,
May I ask what is the standard strap length for K25 ????  my SO I ordered 105cm as I thought this length is next size up from the standard length for a K25.
Also with 85cm strap, can you cross body if need to ???? (I know it may not be comfortable but can it still work??).
Thanks.


----------



## BirkinLover77

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4203277


Congratulations!! It’s a beautiful SO and the edge paint color you mention above compliments your Kelly very beautiful giving it a warm tone as opposed to black.


----------



## Luv n bags

What a beauty! But I am in the minority.  I think black would have looked edgier.


----------



## lala28

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4203277



Gosh, I’m so sorry that the resin color didn’t turn out like you expected... it’s frustrating to wait so long for something and then discover a “surprise” during unboxing.  Take a little time to see how you feel about it before making a decision.  

Although I would not have anticipated brown resin, now that I see it, I can really appreciate how it warms up the Gris Mouette and compliments the Rose Azalee interior.  It also brings out a subtle glow in the brushed palladium hardware and looks quite sophisticated (whereas I think black resin with brushed palladium hardware would give off an edgier vibe and black resin with shiny palladium hardware would have a colder/steely look [colorwise, I mean]).  I suppose it depends on what look you’re going for overall. 

Notwithstanding the above, ultimately it is your choice and your bag so you should do whatever will make your heart sing...


----------



## Carrierae

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4203277



I would keep! If it still bothers you, you can always get the edges repainted outside of H.

Nice to hear of a K with a custom strap coming in less than a month! Gives me hope!


----------



## kelly1234

Just offered a SO. Was thinking of Etain with Craie piping in a B30 but debating switching to Etoupe in order to get Chevre leather. Is Chevre worth the compromise? It would be my first bag in Chevre. I have many Togo/Clemence one in Epsom and a clutch in box.


----------



## flower_power

weN84 said:


> Joining these folks to be casualty number 6. My SO Kelly in Chevre that was placed in March this year has been canceled.  On the bright side, it wasn't a long wait and I already have this color in my collection so I'm not disappointed or upset. That said, all the colors for Chevre orders that has been canceled are still offered for this Fall SO window.



So sorry to hear this - can imagine how you feel . Hope you get a nice replacement SO ASAP . All the best


----------



## flower_power

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4203277



It’s a beautiful bag ! And agree with the comments above. The brown seems to work in this instance - but at the end of the day, go with how You feel about this bag . 
All the best


----------



## azukitea

kelly1234 said:


> Just offered a SO. Was thinking of Etain with Craie piping in a B30 but debating switching to Etoupe in order to get Chevre leather. Is Chevre worth the compromise? It would be my first bag in Chevre. I have many Togo/Clemence one in Epsom and a clutch in box.



While chevre is very special, but only compromise if you love etoupe? 
To me, etoupe and etain are very different

Personally I love etoupe more than etain, and I would have no problem swapping them.


----------



## hephephippo

Just remembered seeing Novillo Bullcalf leather and don't recall this leather at all. I have a B30 in Taurillon Novillo but not sure if they are the same. Would anyone happen to know if they are the same?


----------



## Possum

hephephippo said:


> Just remembered seeing Novillo Bullcalf leather and don't recall this leather at all. I have a B30 in Taurillon Novillo but not sure if they are the same. Would anyone happen to know if they are the same?
> 
> View attachment 4203832


@hephephippo yes, they are the same. Taurillon is the French name for Bull calf.


----------



## hephephippo

Wow I felt silly there for a second haha thank you @Possum


----------



## Possum

hephephippo said:


> Wow I felt silly there for a second haha thank you @Possum


You are welcome! No need to feel silly


----------



## Marylu1991

Hey everyone, 

I have recently been offered to do another SO. I did see someone mention about this season, they do offer 'Letter Kelly' with certain colour combinations and 'limited edition'. 

Personally, I am not a big fan of kelly as I prefer more functional bag like birkin. I only have a vintage kelly in box leather midnight blue colour fetched from a second-hand market.  I do find it is bit harder for opening the kelly and get the stuff out especially when you really need something immediately. However, it seems that the 'Letter Kelly' may have a good market if I decide to resell but for me, it may be unlikely. 

Currently, I prefer to have a chevre mysore B30 for my preferred option. I have two B30 now, one is Etoupe Togo, and the other one is the SO B30 which is made of Epsom.  I see a lot of people choosing the chevre leather and I like to use the bag daily or more frequently. I do also like to have a GOLD togo B30 with a different interior colour (e.g. 9D or 9T) with brushed gold hardware. Obviously, I can only have one. Any thought?


----------



## westcoastgal

weN84 said:


> Joining these folks to be casualty number 6. My SO Kelly in Chevre that was placed in March this year has been canceled.  On the bright side, it wasn't a long wait and I already have this color in my collection so I'm not disappointed or upset. That said, all the colors for Chevre orders that has been canceled are still offered for this Fall SO window.


I’m really sorry this happened. With colors still being available in chèvre it’s a bit odd. Hope you can get a sped-up SO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

pedsdds said:


> View attachment 4197585
> 
> almost exactly 4 months! B30 chèvre raisin/gris with my daughter’s initials [emoji173]️


I love it.


----------



## periogirl28

@Marylu1991 So get the Gold Togo B30, choose the best lining colour for you, with brushed GHW. Doesn't sound like a Kelly suits you.


----------



## Marylu1991

Thank you so much for this. My only concern is that I have already had a Togo leather B30 Etoupe. Should I go for a different type of leather? Or just stay in the classic colour first. I love how stunning the Gold Togo B30 is but also would like to have a chevre leather B30 and I am thinking to have 59 Raisin as my main colour.


----------



## Marylu1991

periogirl28 said:


> @Marylu1991 So get the Gold Togo B30, choose the best lining colour for you, with brushed GHW. Doesn't sound like a Kelly suits you.



Thank you so much for this. My only concern is that I have already had a Togo leather B30 Etoupe. Should I go for a different type of leather? Or just stay in the classic colour first. I love how stunning the Gold Togo B30 is but also would like to have a chevre leather B30 and I am thinking to have 59 Raisin as my main colour.


----------



## periogirl28

Marylu1991 said:


> Thank you so much for this. My only concern is that I have already had a Togo leather B30 Etoupe. Should I go for a different type of leather? Or just stay in the classic colour first. I love how stunning the Gold Togo B30 is but also would like to have a chevre leather B30 and I am thinking to have 59 Raisin as my main colour.


Either Gold or Raisin would be fine. To me, Etoupe and Gold are 2 Hermes classic must haves.


----------



## Marylu1991

periogirl28 said:


> Either Gold or Raisin would be fine. To me, Etoupe and Gold are 2 Hermes classic must haves.



Thank you so much. I think Raisin is pretty and very elegant but I think for this season, only available on Chevre Mysore that is why I am thinking about that colour. Otherwise,Gold like you said is a must-have one


----------



## Notorious Pink

Txoceangirl said:


> I have both togo and clemence in b30. Had good luck with both retaining shape. No significant difference between the two. Always store them on their backs appropriately stuffed.   In the 25 size, you will probably find little difference between the two down the road. HTH



I know everyone says to stuff and store them on their backs, but I find that over the years keeping the bags on their backs may result in leaving a light imprint of the back pocket on the back panel of the bag. I may have photos somewhere....will look around. YMMV.


----------



## hoot

BBC said:


> I know everyone says to stuff and store them on their backs, but I find that over the years keeping the bags on their backs may result in leaving a light imprint of the back pocket on the back panel of the bag. I may have photos somewhere....will look around. YMMV.


If you do find the photos, I'd love to see them. Thanks!


----------



## San2222

I just got the email from sa that my so is ready. Order was placed on Apr 4 this year so almost 6 mo for b30 in togo with anemone exterior and blue nuit interior. Can't wait to pick it up soon!!


----------



## acrowcounted

San2222 said:


> I just got the email from sa that my so is ready. Order was placed on Apr 4 this year so almost 6 mo for b30 in togo with anemone exterior and blue nuit interior. Can't wait to pick it up soon!!


Sounds beautiful! Please post photos once you have it!


----------



## chica727

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4203277


This combo looks gorgeous. Very understated sophistication. Congrats. I will take it if you want to pass *blush* *LOL* *Hugs*


----------



## bagidiotic

San2222 said:


> I just got the email from sa that my so is ready. Order was placed on Apr 4 this year so almost 6 mo for b30 in togo with anemone exterior and blue nuit interior. Can't wait to pick it up soon!!


We cant wait to see it too


----------



## Keekeee

BirkinLover77 said:


> So Stunning and the color combo is perfect!!  Congratulations





Txoceangirl said:


> So amazing!



Dearies... Thank youu... :kiss:


----------



## Keekeee

Pinky_Loca said:


> Wow... Ur So Lucky!!! I tried to order this last time and was declined.  Said I wasn't allowed to order chevre, can only do Epsom.



Thank you for the kind words 
Im sorry to hear that your black chevre order got declined.. That is odd though.. Since my SA told me black is always on the chevre list. And none of the chevre orders from my store got declined, only SOs on togo end epsom.. 
what did you ended up ordering?


----------



## Pinky_Loca

Keekeee said:


> Thank you for the kind words
> Im sorry to hear that your black chevre order got declined.. That is odd though.. Since my SA told me black is always on the chevre list. And none of the chevre orders from my store got declined, only SOs on togo end epsom..
> what did you ended up ordering?


I was actually told that because rose azalee wasn't on the chevre list, I couldn't pick it.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nicole0612

Mosman said:


> Hi,
> May I ask what is the standard strap length for K25 ????  my SO I ordered 105cm as I thought this length is next size up from the standard length for a K25.
> Also with 85cm strap, can you cross body if need to ???? (I know it may not be comfortable but can it still work??).
> Thanks.



I replied to you in the other thread, it is 85cm. I am 5’4” and petite and I can wear it cross body but the top of the bag hits just above my natural waist, so it is ok if needed for security for a moment but not the most stylish option. You can read the thread about hermes replacement straps, there is a lot of discussion there about various heights and strap lengths.


----------



## cavalla

Keekeee said:


> Submitted my SO March 2018, arrived today..
> 
> B30 Black Chevre, Rose Azalea lining, contrast stitching, Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4200723
> View attachment 4200724
> 
> View attachment 4200725
> 
> 
> Now i have to patiently wait another month before i can pick her up at my local store..



This combo is spectacular! Congrats for such a short wait and that's even with your initial! A month will fly by quickly!


----------



## Miss.E

Chiming in on casualty. I was told a couple of weeks back that my SO on chèvre retourne was cancelled, order placed on April this year. Worth sharing that store mention it’s because craftsmen encounter issues in “turning” the leather since it’s retourne, that’s the reason it’s cancelled. The good thing is I get to place the replacement SO today. I must say choices are more exciting this time round


----------



## disappeared

Sorry if this has been asked in the past. Is Chevre available in B30 for SO? Or is it too big?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

disappeared said:


> Sorry if this has been asked in the past. Is Chevre available in B30 for SO? Or is it too big?


Yes, you can SO B30 in chevre.


----------



## siutabo

Miss.E said:


> Chiming in on casualty. I was told a couple of weeks back that my SO on chèvre retourne was cancelled, order placed on April this year. Worth sharing that store mention it’s because craftsmen encounter issues in “turning” the leather since it’s retourne, that’s the reason it’s cancelled. The good thing is I get to place the replacement SO today. I must say choices are more exciting this time round


May I know what colors was the original order? Mine was retourne too...


----------



## siutabo

pcil said:


> Here’s my bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4201284


This is exactly the same what I ordered... But got cancelled....


----------



## tramcaro

pcil said:


> Here’s my bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 4201284




Gorgeous!  May I ask what shade of grey is it?


----------



## tramcaro

Miso Fine said:


> What a beauty! But I am in the minority.  I think black would have looked edgier.




I’m so sorry this has happened.  It’s my worst fear (my SO has been waiting for me in Paris).  i would personally prefer Black as well, to go with Gris Mouette.  . Hugs!


----------



## westcoastgal

siutabo said:


> This is exactly the same what I ordered... But got cancelled....


Boo. I’m sorry.


----------



## Mosman

nicole0612 said:


> I replied to you in the other thread, it is 85cm. I am 5’4” and petite and I can wear it cross body but the top of the bag hits just above my natural waist, so it is ok if needed for security for a moment but not the most stylish option. You can read the thread about hermes replacement straps, there is a lot of discussion there about various heights and strap lengths.



Thanks for your response.
I certainly will look at the strap replacement strap thread.


----------



## Miss.E

siutabo said:


> May I know what colors was the original order? Mine was retourne too...



Gris Perle


----------



## QuelleFromage

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4203277



I too like the resin much better in brown than black


----------



## twigz

Adding myself here to the Mysore cancellation list, I ordered a K25 Retourne last November and was notified yesterday that it was cancelled.  My SA mentioned the leather and stitching issues as well.


----------



## pcil

siutabo said:


> This is exactly the same what I ordered... But got cancelled....



Aww, I'm sorry! When did you order it?



tramcaro said:


> Gorgeous!  May I ask what shade of grey is it?



Thank you! It's etoupe.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Miss.E

twigz said:


> Adding myself here to the Mysore cancellation list, I ordered a K25 Retourne last November and was notified yesterday that it was cancelled.  My SA mentioned the leather and stitching issues as well.



So most of those cancelled are retourne ? Do they offer retourne in Mysore for this round? My home country SA says no.


----------



## wenyihsu

I was just chatting with my SA and was told that they were just informed by Pari that no Mysore can be ordered this round. She confirmed that there have been cancellations but not limited to Kellys.


----------



## periogirl28

wenyihsu said:


> I was just chatting with my SA and was told that they were just informed by Pari that no Mysore can be ordered this round. She confirmed that there have been cancellations but not limited to Kellys.


 Sorry to hear this but at last it makes sense.


----------



## Mosman

wenyihsu said:


> I was just chatting with my SA and was told that they were just informed by Pari that no Mysore can be ordered this round. She confirmed that there have been cancellations but not limited to Kellys.


I was also just advised that with my chèvre order that I placed 2 weeks ago, Paris may not able to honour it.
Now I am waiting to see what happen or may be I was just made it. Wait and see !!!


----------



## wenyihsu

Mosman said:


> I was also just advised that with my chèvre order that I placed 2 weeks ago, Paris may not able to honour it.
> Now I am waiting to see what happen or may be I was just made it. Wait and see !!!



Yes, my SA did say that they were waiting to hear back from Paris regarding SOs that were already entered into system for this round. Fingers crossed for you. Good luck. My SA seems to believe that they will have to ask customers to come back and pick from the other available leathers. 

I was actually chatting with her about this cause I still have an outstanding SO kelly in Mysore placed 3 years ago. I was worried that it would be cancelled. But apparently still in the system with a expected delivery date!


----------



## lala28

I’m a little confused about the Lettre Kellys... I thought we could do one as a SO but when I inquired about doing so, my SA said she “would put my name down for one” which makes me think that this would be in addition to any SO I place?

[emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Mosman

wenyihsu said:


> Yes, my SA did say that they were waiting to hear back from Paris regarding SOs that were already entered into system for this round. Fingers crossed for you. Good luck. My SA seems to believe that they will have to ask customers to come back and pick from the other available leathers.
> 
> I was actually chatting with her about this cause I still have an outstanding SO kelly in Mysore placed 3 years ago. I was worried that it would be cancelled. But apparently still in the system with a expected delivery date!


3 years!! 
After been waiting for 3 years, I hope you will finally get it soon !! 
My order was K25 chèvre bi-colour blue sapphire and Etoupe, so really unsure now.


----------



## Mosman

wenyihsu said:


> Yes, my SA did say that they were waiting to hear back from Paris regarding SOs that were already entered into system for this round. Fingers crossed for you. Good luck. My SA seems to believe that they will have to ask customers to come back and pick from the other available leathers.
> 
> I was actually chatting with her about this cause I still have an outstanding SO kelly in Mysore placed 3 years ago. I was worried that it would be cancelled. But apparently still in the system with a expected delivery date!


If 3 years, I rather come back and pick something that I can have sooner. 
Thanks for sharing the infor.


----------



## siutabo

pcil said:


> Aww, I'm sorry! When did you order it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It's etoupe.



It was Oct 2017


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I wanna share @wenyihsu's comment in the other SO thread! A heads up for anyone who wants to order chevre this round


----------



## GNIPPOHS

LovingTheOrange said:


> I wanna share @wenyihsu's comment in the other SO thread! A heads up for anyone who wants to order chevre this round
> View attachment 4206385



Yikes... thanks for the intel LovingTheOrange and wenyihsu.  so sorry for those who got their chevre orders cancelled...  Solves the mystery of why they letting clients order the same chevre color again! At least now they can move on and consider other leathers/combis.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Having seen this, I asked my SA about the order I placed last week, which was chevre - she said it was submitted to Paris already. Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

wenyihsu said:


> Yes, my SA did say that they were waiting to hear back from Paris regarding SOs that were already entered into system for this round. Fingers crossed for you. Good luck. My SA seems to believe that they will have to ask customers to come back and pick from the other available leathers.
> 
> I was actually chatting with her about this cause I still have an outstanding SO kelly in Mysore placed 3 years ago. I was worried that it would be cancelled. But apparently still in the system with a expected delivery date!



Thank you for this information. I asked my SA, as I just placed an SO for a chevre B last week. She said it was submitted to Paris already. Hoping!!!!

And I hope your outstanding SO arrives soon!!!


----------



## luxi_max

My cherve B25 Etoupe placed Oct 2016 arrived 2 weeks ago.  1 year 11 months!


----------



## ava&ava

LovingTheOrange said:


> I wanna share @wenyihsu's comment in the other SO thread! A heads up for anyone who wants to order chevre this round
> View attachment 4206385



That is the strangest thing. I don’t know why they would have Chèvre on the list if it can’t be ordered???

I doubt this is true for all stores. In fact Paris back office leather department have sent me a list of Chèvre for this season so for those who ordered a bag in this leather don’t lose hope. Xx


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

ava&ava said:


> That is the strangest thing. I don’t know why they would have Chèvre on the list if it can’t be ordered???
> 
> I doubt this is true for all stores. In fact Paris back office leather department have sent me a list of Chèvre for this season so for those who ordered a bag in this leather don’t lose hope. Xx



Perhaps it does depend on the individual boutique. [emoji1374]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Thank you for this information. I asked my SA, as I just placed an SO for a chevre B last week. She said it was submitted to Paris already. Hoping!!!!
> 
> And I hope your outstanding SO arrives soon!!!


Fingers crossed for you love!!!


----------



## EmileH

frankiextah said:


> Sharing my very first SO delivery here... my order was placed on 11/11/2017 and arrived yesterday 9/24/2018 = 10 months and 14 days
> 
> Specs:
> K25 in Epsom Sellier
> Gris mouette exterior
> Gris fonce stitching (just a smidge darker than Gris mouette but same tone)
> Rose azalee interior
> Brushed palladium hardware
> 85cm length strap (slightly longer than the regular ones for k25)
> 
> I was so excited to unbox it with my SA and as soon as she took the bag out I was shocked to see the edge coat being chocolate brown!!! My SA was a little confused too considering Gris mouette has always been paired with black edge paint, and this bag is completely cool and steely on the outside, she took it to the in-house repair to check with the craftsman on site. He told my SA for characteristics not listed on the “menu” (i.e. edge paint color not an option for the client to choose), it is always up to the craftsman to decide what is best and suitable for the project, and H repair cannot change the colors once it is completed.
> 
> My SA was sympathetic and gently reminded me that I didn’t have to accept the SO, but I did anyway bc I really wanted to stay on their good graces and continue to have the opportunity to place orders...
> 
> Here it is, what do you guys think? Keep it as-is or would I be able to take the bag somewhere to have the edge paint re-coated to black? I own a C18 epsom in Gris Mouette as well as a Calvi epsom in Rose Azalee and both items have black edge paint, so I’m super confused and a little disappointed why this would happen to my SO...
> 
> View attachment 4203280
> 
> View attachment 4203279
> View attachment 4203278
> View attachment 4203276
> View attachment 4203275
> 
> View attachment 4203277



This is one of the most beautiful bags I have ever seen. So tasteful.


----------



## lulilu

BBC said:


> Thank you for this information. I asked my SA, as I just placed an SO for a chevre B last week. She said it was submitted to Paris already. Hoping!!!!
> 
> And I hope your outstanding SO arrives soon!!!



It sounds like the problem was with turning the retourne kellys?  Birkins may not pose the same problems.


----------



## mygoodies

wenyihsu said:


> I was just chatting with my SA and was told that they were just informed by Pari that no Mysore can be ordered this round. She confirmed that there have been cancellations but not limited to Kellys.



Super confused as I placed my Chevre Sellier SO at FSH earlier this month  
I’m going again soon, so will ask my SA abt this!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Fingers crossed for you love!!!



Thank you, sweetie! You were very much my inspiration! [emoji173]️[emoji1373][emoji173]️



lulilu said:


> It sounds like the problem was with turning the retourne kellys?  Birkins may not pose the same problems.



That’s what it seems, and it would be odd for the store to offer chevre only to decline all such orders later - if Paris is currently having an issue going forward with new orders, I would think the boutiques would know by now. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## miah100

16.5 months, just picked mine up yesterday. B40 in Epsom, Bleu Sapphire exterior and Malachite Chèvre interior with brushed HW.


----------



## boboxu

wenyihsu said:


> Yes, my SA did say that they were waiting to hear back from Paris regarding SOs that were already entered into system for this round. Fingers crossed for you. Good luck. My SA seems to believe that they will have to ask customers to come back and pick from the other available leathers.
> 
> I was actually chatting with her about this cause I still have an outstanding SO kelly in Mysore placed 3 years ago. I was worried that it would be cancelled. But apparently still in the system with a expected delivery date!


My B25 in cherve just came in August, after only  10 months. Looks like all the cancelled bags were Kellys? I wanted to have a Kelly cherve this season but not sure if I should taking the risk of cancellation  
Hope yours arrives soon


----------



## nyc2182

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know if Kelly Lakis is being offered this SO period in the US market? Also, what’s the smallest size for this style? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monique1004

boboxu said:


> My B25 in cherve just came in August, after only  10 months. Looks like all the cancelled bags were Kellys? I wanted to have a Kelly cherve this season but not sure if I should taking the risk of cancellation
> Hope yours arrives soon



I'm on a same boat. My last chevre B30 came in about a year & I really wanted to go for chevre Kelly this time around but not sure now...


----------



## bagidiotic

nyc2182 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Does anyone know if Kelly Lakis is being offered this SO period in the US market? Also, what’s the smallest size for this style? Thanks in advance!


Yes and 28cm


----------



## Meta

nyc2182 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if Kelly Lakis is being offered this SO period in the US market? Also, what’s the smallest size for this style? Thanks in advance!





bagidiotic said:


> Yes and 28cm


Smallest size is 32.


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> Smallest size is 32.


Yes Thanks wen
So smallest for lakis is 32cm
But lakis in the market is 28cm
Hth


----------



## ava&ava

BBC said:


> Thank you, sweetie! You were very much my inspiration! [emoji173]️[emoji1373][emoji173]️
> 
> That’s what it seems, and it would be odd for the store to offer chevre only to decline all such orders later - if Paris is currently having an issue going forward with new orders, I would think the boutiques would know by now. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]



Yes!

I am quite certain that Chèvre orders are OK for this round! I might just retaliate if not. This is me being overly optimistic!


----------



## Monique1004

diva lee said:


> Please forgive my lack of knowledge on this as I’m very new to H, but is the color rouge grenat only available now through an SO? I’ve seen posts where it was said the color was rested (at least for the time being) but I now see rouge grenat on the list of available SO colors.  Could one still order a birkin in rouge grenat without being offered an SO? Thanks for humoring me!



I believe Rouge Grenat is back again for this season. It was in the swatch samples of this season colors that my SA brought out for me to choose for B/K this season. I chose Blue Encore or Rouge Grenat. So there's still hope.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Monique1004

Marylu1991 said:


> Thank you so much for this. My only concern is that I have already had a Togo leather B30 Etoupe. Should I go for a different type of leather? Or just stay in the classic colour first. I love how stunning the Gold Togo B30 is but also would like to have a chevre leather B30 and I am thinking to have 59 Raisin as my main colour.



I did my B30 in chèvre & I love it. It's lighter than my other Togo B30 & love the sheen on it. It feels very special. I do think Togo takes colors prettier though.


----------



## Monique1004

disappeared said:


> Sorry if this has been asked in the past. Is Chevre available in B30 for SO? Or is it too big?



Chèvre B30 is nice because it's lighter than Togo. It's the perfect size for me.


----------



## disappeared

Monique1004 said:


> Chèvre B30 is nice because it's lighter than Togo. It's the perfect size for me.


Aww.. I’m afraid it will be cancelled if I order it this round, just like with the others.


----------



## westcoastgal

miah100 said:


> 16.5 months, just picked mine up yesterday. B40 in Epsom, Bleu Sapphire exterior and Malachite Chèvre interior with brushed HW.
> 
> View attachment 4207456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207458
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207461
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207464


Love this combo. Congrats!


----------



## kelly1234

I am placing my first SO this week.  I am sold on a grey tone primary color, white tone secondary color in a B30.  My question is do I go with just version 3 with interior, piping and stitching contrast, or go all out with version 5.  My friends keep telling me that version 5 will make it stand out as a special order whereas version 3 will not.  Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## Possum

kelly1234 said:


> I am placing my first SO this week.  I am sold on a grey tone primary color, white tone secondary color in a B30.  My question is do I go with just version 3 with interior, piping and stitching contrast, or go all out with version 5.  My friends keep telling me that version 5 will make it stand out as a special order whereas version 3 will not.  Thanks in advance for your advice!


I chose option 3. One of the reasons was that the interior colour was not an option for Togo leather, which I used for the exterior. If you want option 5, make sure both colours are available in the same leather. I think option 3 will still create a special look, just more subtle.


----------



## kelly1234

Possum said:


> I chose option 3. One of the reasons was that the interior colour was not an option for Togo leather, which I used for the exterior. If you want option 5, make sure both colours are available in the same leather. I think option 3 will still create a special look, just more subtle.


Thank you.  Yes, as of now I am thinking Etain with Craie both in Togo.  I have to confirm when i go that they are currently offered but I believe they are.


----------



## allure244

kelly1234 said:


> Thank you.  Yes, as of now I am thinking Etain with Craie both in Togo.  I have to confirm when i go that they are currently offered but I believe they are.



Etain and Craie are both offered in Togo according to the list I have. Also have you considered version 4?


----------



## Notorious Pink

kelly1234 said:


> I am placing my first SO this week.  I am sold on a grey tone primary color, white tone secondary color in a B30.  My question is do I go with just version 3 with interior, piping and stitching contrast, or go all out with version 5.  My friends keep telling me that version 5 will make it stand out as a special order whereas version 3 will not.  Thanks in advance for your advice!



If you get a pop Contrast stitch, that’s all you need. I would love to do Bicolor exterior but it hasn’t worked out for me with the colors offered, so I pick a pop stitch and it stands out plenty.


----------



## kelly1234

allure244 said:


> Etain and Craie are both offered in Togo according to the list I have. Also have you considered version 4?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4208816


I did see version 4 I just wasn’t sure if I am going to cover the handles with Twillies, which I would do to protect the white handle, if it would lose some of the intended overall look.


----------



## allure244

kelly1234 said:


> I did see version 4 I just wasn’t sure if I am going to cover the handles with Twillies, which I would do to protect the white handle, if it would lose some of the intended overall look.



I was debating myself this time between version 4 and 5. However, I reasoned if I covered the handles with twillies the overall bag wouldn’t be as obvious of an SO as only the sangles and piping would be the second color. Therefore, I decided to go with version 5. In the past, I haven’t been as daring and have only chosen one color on the exterior with contrast stitch and interior (no piping). I think you should pick what you think you would love and use whether it’s version 3 or 5. The bag will still be special to you.


----------



## kelly1234

allure244 said:


> I was debating myself this time between version 4 and 5. However, I reasoned if I covered the handles with twillies the overall bag wouldn’t be as obvious of an SO as only the sangles and piping would be the second color. Therefore, I decided to go with version 5. In the past, I haven’t been as daring and have only chosen one color on the exterior with contrast stitch and interior (no piping). I think you should pick what you think you would love and use whether it’s version 3 or 5. The bag will still be special to you.


Thank you for the advice. I agree that regardless of what I choose it will be special to me . I just worry about making a mistake and wishing I had done the other version. Would you mind sharing which colors you chose?


----------



## diva lee

Sorry if I missed this somewhere in the thread but does anyone know whether you can request no horseshoe stamp on an SO? For instance if you’re currently just SO’ing a bag for the color could you request that they not include the horseshoe stamp?


----------



## allanrvj

diva lee said:


> Sorry if I missed this somewhere in the thread but does anyone know whether you can request no horseshoe stamp on an SO? For instance if you’re currently just SO’ing a bag for the color could you request that they not include the horseshoe stamp?


I quote:


QuelleFromage said:


> You can request no horseshoe on your SO, and members here have ordered single-color SOs that have come sans horseshoe within the last three years or so.



P.S.
I found it using the search function. Remember that you can also search for phrases by enclosing them in quotation marks, like this:


*QuelleFromage*'s post is #4 on the search results when I did that. Hope that helps


----------



## lulilu

Single color SOs -- made for out of season colors -- always came without horseshoes until recently.

It makes sense that one can ask for their bag to be made without one.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

Here are the thread options for bicolor


----------



## nhoness

Hi, question for you all. I just noticed on my SO last week that the legs aren't Brushed GHW like the rest of my bag. Its just regular GHW. Is this consistent with your SOs that have brushed HW? Or is the production getting a little careless?


----------



## Txoceangirl

nhoness said:


> Hi, question for you all. I just noticed on my SO last week that the legs aren't Brushed GHW like the rest of my bag. Its just regular GHW. Is this consistent with your SOs that have brushed HW? Or is the production getting a little careless?


Consistent. Feet are polished on my brushed SOs.


----------



## miah100

nhoness said:


> Hi, question for you all. I just noticed on my SO last week that the legs aren't Brushed GHW like the rest of my bag. Its just regular GHW. Is this consistent with your SOs that have brushed HW? Or is the production getting a little careless?



The feet are polished on my SO as well, I believe this is to prolong the life of the bag as brushed HW is easily scratchable and feet get a lot of wear and tear.


----------



## diva lee

allanrvj said:


> I quote:
> 
> 
> P.S.
> I found it using the search function. Remember that you can also search for phrases by enclosing them in quotation marks, like this:
> View attachment 4209610
> 
> *QuelleFromage*'s post is #4 on the search results when I did that. Hope that helps



Thanks so much! I so appreciate your response. I’m using the app and didn’t get those results when I did my search.


----------



## allure244

kelly1234 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I agree that regardless of what I choose it will be special to me . I just worry about making a mistake and wishing I had done the other version. Would you mind sharing which colors you chose?



Even after I submit my order, I’ll usually second guess my choices. I guess I won’t know for sure until I receive my SOs how I feel about them. I’ve been more conservative with previous SOs so main thing I have been unsure about is the contrast stitch choice. This time I feel like I’m taking a risk (at least for me) and choosing bicolor. However, I have looked through a lot of pictures online and really fell in love with neutral bicolor exterior bags. This time I chose Gris Asphalte and etain togo. I debated reversing the colors too with etain as color 1. I originally wanted a Gris Tourterelle b30 with rose tyrien interior but decided against it as it’s only available in clemence and I prefer togo.


----------



## Hat Trick

When in doubt, and if possible, go to an art store and buy cardboard or paper in colours that resemble your potential SO and make a mock-up.  Attached is my amateur attempt at deciding if I wanted my K32 to be bicolour.
Hope that is helpful.


----------



## lulilu

Hat Trick said:


> When in doubt, and if possible, go to an art store and buy cardboard or paper in colours that resemble your potential SO and make a mock-up.  Attached is my amateur attempt at deciding if I wanted my K32 to be bicolour.
> Hope that is helpful.



What did you decide?


----------



## honhon

for noir chèvre exterior, would you go for rose tyrien or ultraviolet for interior??


----------



## Txoceangirl

honhon said:


> for noir chèvre exterior, would you go for rose tyrien or ultraviolet for interior??


Depends on how bright you want the interior. RT is brighter than UV. If you want more pop, then RT. More subtle then UV. Both are great!

I chose UV interior for my K SO this period 

HTH.


----------



## westcoastgal

honhon said:


> for noir chèvre exterior, would you go for rose tyrien or ultraviolet for interior??


I love rose tyrien. Are you doing a contrast stitch against the black to match the interior? Which color goes more with what you wear or which pops out at you more?


----------



## allure244

honhon said:


> for noir chèvre exterior, would you go for rose tyrien or ultraviolet for interior??



Agree with txoceangirl that both are lovely but rose tyrien will pop more as an interior color choice. If I had to choose one, my vote is rose tyrien.


----------



## periogirl28

honhon said:


> for noir chèvre exterior, would you go for rose tyrien or ultraviolet for interior??


I have bags with both colour interiors, Tyrien is seriously bright in Chèvre. I love both for diff reasons.


----------



## lulilu

honhon said:


> for noir chèvre exterior, would you go for rose tyrien or ultraviolet for interior??



Both are beautiful colors, but I would keep the stitching black for a more discreet look.


----------



## Hat Trick

lulilu said:


> What did you decide?



I decided I liked the red sides, didn't mind the red handle, but didn't like the red sangles. Choose bleu nuit exterior and rouge grenate interior only. But it was fun and useful to try the possible variations.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## lulilu

Hat Trick said:


> I decided I liked the red sides, didn't mind the red handle, but didn't like the red sangles. Choose bleu nuit exterior and rouge grenate interior only. But it was fun and useful to try the possible variations.



I am sure it will be lovely.


----------



## peppers90

Rose Tyrien is offered in SO for 2019?


----------



## Meta

peppers90 said:


> Rose Tyrien is offered in SO for 2019?


Only as lining.


----------



## peppers90

weN84 said:


> Only as lining.


 
Got it! Thank you, I was wondering if I was missing something on the chart.


----------



## smileygirl

I finally got my second SO!  So worth the wait.  But I’m still waiting for my first


----------



## kadmia

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 4210840
> 
> I finally got my second SO!  So worth the wait.  But I’m still waiting for my first


Soooo pretty!!


----------



## Mosman

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 4210840
> 
> I finally got my second SO!  So worth the wait.  But I’m still waiting for my first


So pretty, do you mind share the detail of the bag ???

Mine similar, except blue instead of pink, now I feel better with my choice.

Thanks for sharing !!!


----------



## honhon

Thank you very much for your advise dear members.  I so appreciate tPF as my the "go to" school when in need.



Txoceangirl said:


> Depends on how bright you want the interior. RT is brighter than UV. If you want more pop, then RT. More subtle then UV. Both are great!
> 
> I chose UV interior for my K SO this period
> HTH.



Hi, I drafted my order with UV, contrast stitching as Graphite (thx to wen's help).  I was just wondering about your opinions. still wondering how permabrass hardware will turn out



westcoastgal said:


> I love rose tyrien. Are you doing a contrast stitch against the black to match the interior? Which color goes more with what you wear or which pops out at you more?



Hi, I am going with graphite thread.  I want to keep the subtle look yet a bit different.  As for what I wear, I'm comfortable with colours but I do chill more in neutrals.



allure244 said:


> Agree with txoceangirl that both are lovely but rose tyrien will pop more as an interior color choice. If I had to choose one, my vote is rose tyrien.



Yes, RT will pop! I was contemplating on how pop I will feel comfortable on a long run.



periogirl28 said:


> I have bags with both colour interiors, Tyrien is seriously bright in Chèvre. I love both for diff reasons.



Yes, I agree with you on how RT is very dedicated to shining pink!  It is a beautiful colour.



lulilu said:


> Both are beautiful colors, but I would keep the stitching black for a more discreet look.



Definitely 100% agree with you, they are both beautiful colours.  I decided on Graphite stitching (thanks to wen for advice!) my last order chèvre raisin has rose azalee contrast stitching and I always knew my black order will be discreet.  I will stick to my original draft of UV as a lining.


----------



## tramcaro

honhon said:


> for noir chèvre exterior, would you go for rose tyrien or ultraviolet for interior??



Both are divine!


----------



## allure244

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 4210840
> 
> I finally got my second SO!  So worth the wait.  But I’m still waiting for my first



Beautiful. Is this rose pourpre and trench Epsom with brushed ghw?


----------



## Notorious Pink

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 4210840
> 
> I finally got my second SO!  So worth the wait.  But I’m still waiting for my first



This is soooo pretty! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 4210840
> 
> I finally got my second SO!  So worth the wait.  But I’m still waiting for my first


You know how much I adore this bag


----------



## flower_power

lala28 said:


> I’m a little confused about the Lettre Kellys... I thought we could do one as a SO but when I inquired about doing so, my SA said she “would put my name down for one” which makes me think that this would be in addition to any SO I place?
> 
> [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



Hi

You can order Kelly Lettre as an SO this season.
It’s called Kellygraphie - I guess a play on Calligraphy and Kelly ?

Only certain color combinations are offered
Eg Gold - blue, dark green / blue , rouge H/ blue, a very dark black / blue type etc. I think there are 6 preset combinations - SA showed me the pages but I can’t remember the exact combos . Sorry !

You can choose any letter of the alphabet you want - not just limited to the H/E/R/M/S letters from “Hermes” as the standard Kelly Lettre . Eg can order A or J or L or whatever letter you want.

The Kellygraphie only comes in 28 Sellier according to my store.

The one about “putting name down” would be similar to our standard wishlist requests with the SAs. These ones come in standard color combos Eg the blue/green , rouge H and amber Tonal ones for example in the “Hermes” letters only .

All the best !


----------



## Notorious Pink

flower_power said:


> Hi
> 
> You can order Kelly Lettre as an SO this season.
> It’s called Kellygraphie - I guess a play on Calligraphy and Kelly ?
> 
> Only certain color combinations are offered
> Eg Gold - blue, dark green / blue , rouge H/ blue, a very dark black / blue type etc. I think there are 6 preset combinations - SA showed me the pages but I can’t remember the exact combos . Sorry !
> 
> You can choose any letter of the alphabet you want - not just limited to the H/E/R/M/S letters from “Hermes” as the standard Kelly Lettre . Eg can order A or J or L or whatever letter you want.
> 
> The Kellygraphie only comes in 28 Sellier according to my store.
> 
> The one about “putting name down” would be similar to our standard wishlist requests with the SAs. These ones come in standard color combos Eg the blue/green , rouge H and amber Tonal ones for example in the “Hermes” letters only .
> 
> All the best !



Thank you. Do you get the full choice on Kelly sizes?


----------



## LadyCupid

BBC said:


> Thank you. Do you get the full choice on Kelly sizes?


In case you missed what was written by the OP. 

"*The Kellygraphie only comes in 28 Sellier according to my store*."


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## flower_power

BBC said:


> Thank you. Do you get the full choice on Kelly sizes?



Only K28 Sellier according to my store.
Thanks !


----------



## bagidiotic

flower_power said:


> Hi
> 
> You can order Kelly Lettre as an SO this season.
> It’s called Kellygraphie - I guess a play on Calligraphy and Kelly ?
> 
> Only certain color combinations are offered
> Eg Gold - blue, dark green / blue , rouge H/ blue, a very dark black / blue type etc. I think there are 6 preset combinations - SA showed me the pages but I can’t remember the exact combos . Sorry !
> 
> You can choose any letter of the alphabet you want - not just limited to the H/E/R/M/S letters from “Hermes” as the standard Kelly Lettre . Eg can order A or J or L or whatever letter you want.
> 
> The Kellygraphie only comes in 28 Sellier according to my store.
> 
> The one about “putting name down” would be similar to our standard wishlist requests with the SAs. These ones come in standard color combos Eg the blue/green , rouge H and amber Tonal ones for example in the “Hermes” letters only .
> 
> All the best !


Ooh thanks
I still yet to decide what to do this round hmmm


----------



## honhon

grrr....paris didn't have anymore of UV lining.  so i went with RT, although it was my second colour choice i am excited!


----------



## Txoceangirl

honhon said:


> grrr....paris didn't have anymore of UV lining.  so i went with RT, although it was my second colour choice i am excited!


Oh no!  I’d better get to work on choosing another option @csetcos


----------



## honhon

Txoceangirl said:


> Oh no!  I’d better get to work on choosing another option @csetcos



my order was placed just today so if you had it done before perhaps its through


----------



## smileygirl

Yes! It is rose poupre
it's brighter in the daylight!


Thanks for the messages


----------



## westcoastgal

Txoceangirl said:


> Consistent. Feet are polished on my brushed SOs.


Mine too.


----------



## Bagtilious

flower_power said:


> Hi
> 
> You can order Kelly Lettre as an SO this season.
> It’s called Kellygraphie - I guess a play on Calligraphy and Kelly ?
> 
> Only certain color combinations are offered
> Eg Gold - blue, dark green / blue , rouge H/ blue, a very dark black / blue type etc. I think there are 6 preset combinations - SA showed me the pages but I can’t remember the exact combos . Sorry !
> 
> You can choose any letter of the alphabet you want - not just limited to the H/E/R/M/S letters from “Hermes” as the standard Kelly Lettre . Eg can order A or J or L or whatever letter you want.
> 
> The Kellygraphie only comes in 28 Sellier according to my store.
> 
> The one about “putting name down” would be similar to our standard wishlist requests with the SAs. These ones come in standard color combos Eg the blue/green , rouge H and amber Tonal ones for example in the “Hermes” letters only .
> 
> All the best !



I am about to place an order, just wondering by any chance you would know if the hardware has to be in palladium or the gold/brushed gold option will be available for SO? Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

yodaling1 said:


> In case you missed what was written by the OP.
> 
> "*The Kellygraphie only comes in 28 Sellier according to my store*."



Ugh. I’m the worst. It was in what I quoted!!!!

New rule no TPF before coffee. Sorry!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

honhon said:


> grrr....paris didn't have anymore of UV lining.  so i went with RT, although it was my second colour choice i am excited!



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]UV was my regular leather plan. Darn! I really wanted UV [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] anyone ever had good luck asking your SA to wait for the next SO round if they didn’t have what you wanted?


----------



## honhon

TeeCee77 said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]UV was my regular leather plan. Darn! I really wanted UV [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] anyone ever had good luck asking your SA to wait for the next SO round if they didn’t have what you wanted?


you know what H would tell you


----------



## flower_power

Bagtilious said:


> I am about to place an order, just wondering by any chance you would know if the hardware has to be in palladium or the gold/brushed gold option will be available for SO? Thanks!



Don’t know - sorry !
Just got the gist of the Kellygraphie and didn’t delve into the specifics.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Does anyone have a red bag with white or natural stitching? I would love to see a picture.
Any other suggestions?
(I checked the contrast thread thread.)


----------



## allure244

Dreaming Big said:


> Does anyone have a red bag with white or natural stitching? I would love to see a picture.
> Any other suggestions?
> (I checked the contrast thread thread.)



Found these on Tpf. 







 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/red-color-family-pics-only.100920/

 https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/do-you-have-a-bag-set.537614/page-27#post-22187560


----------



## LadyCupid

Dreaming Big said:


> Does anyone have a red bag with white or natural stitching? I would love to see a picture.
> Any other suggestions?
> (I checked the contrast thread thread.)


Google "candy birkin" and "rouge H chamonix". You should see some pics of red with white stitching.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sylvain

I have been wondering whether there is an allocated amount of hides in each color and it's first come first serve on those. On the other hand (I reside in Europe), I was not shown a seprate color chart for lining and was told that I had to pick from the colors available for exterior. Not sure the SA was fully accquainted with SO process (he told me does is rather seldom and had to go ask someone in the back office for a number of my questions), but in my case, they accepted a chevre Kelly Sellier in 32 only to call me the next day to inform that they could not punch the specs into the system. When I asked whether the problem was the selected color combo, they told me it was the size in general. After I decided to go for size 28, I have not heard from them again, so I guess it went through ...


----------



## Sylvain

Sylvain said:


> I have been wondering whether there is an allocated amount of hides in each color and it's first come first serve on those. On the other hand (I reside in Europe), I was not shown a seprate color chart for lining and was told that I had to pick from the colors available for exterior. Not sure the SA was fully accquainted with SO process (he told me does is rather seldom and had to go ask someone in the back office for a number of my questions), but in my case, they accepted a chevre Kelly Sellier in 32 only to call me the next day to inform that they could not punch the specs into the system. When I asked whether the problem was the selected color combo, they told me it was the size in general. After I decided to go for size 28, I have not heard from them again, so I guess it went through ...


@honhon : I meant to quote you, but apparently that did not work


----------



## lala28

flower_power said:


> Hi
> 
> You can order Kelly Lettre as an SO this season.
> It’s called Kellygraphie - I guess a play on Calligraphy and Kelly ?
> 
> Only certain color combinations are offered
> Eg Gold - blue, dark green / blue , rouge H/ blue, a very dark black / blue type etc. I think there are 6 preset combinations - SA showed me the pages but I can’t remember the exact combos . Sorry !
> 
> You can choose any letter of the alphabet you want - not just limited to the H/E/R/M/S letters from “Hermes” as the standard Kelly Lettre . Eg can order A or J or L or whatever letter you want.
> 
> The Kellygraphie only comes in 28 Sellier according to my store.
> 
> The one about “putting name down” would be similar to our standard wishlist requests with the SAs. These ones come in standard color combos Eg the blue/green , rouge H and amber Tonal ones for example in the “Hermes” letters only .
> 
> All the best !



Thank you for clarifying for me — gosh, I feel a little silly .  Now it makes perfect sense: H E R M E S = standard request wishlist; L A L A (other letter combos) = special order [emoji106]


----------



## chicinthecity777

Sylvain said:


> I have been wondering whether there is an allocated amount of hides in each color and it's first come first serve on those. On the other hand (I reside in Europe), I was not shown a seprate color chart for lining and was told that I had to pick from the colors available for exterior. Not sure the SA was fully accquainted with SO process (he told me does is rather seldom and had to go ask someone in the back office for a number of my questions), but in my case, they accepted a chevre Kelly Sellier in 32 only to call me the next day to inform that they could not punch the specs into the system. When I asked whether the problem was the selected color combo, they told me it was the size in general. After I decided to go for size 28, I have not heard from them again, so I guess it went through ...


Chevre is for up to B30 and K28 only. It has been for a long time.


----------



## noegirl

Questions... is the horseshoe ALWAYS  next to the Hermes stamp on can it be in other places?


----------



## lemontart

smileygirl said:


> Yes! It is rose poupre
> it's brighter in the daylight!
> View attachment 4211820
> 
> Thanks for the messages


This is very pretty!


----------



## oohshinythings

Dreaming Big said:


> Does anyone have a red bag with white or natural stitching? I would love to see a picture.
> Any other suggestions?
> (I checked the contrast thread thread.)


Here's a closeup of my Bolide Relax with white stitching - it's Geranium


----------



## Dreaming Big

oohshinythings said:


> Here's a closeup of my Bolide Relax with white stitching - it's Geranium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4212922



Thank you so much!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Sylvain said:


> I have been wondering whether there is an allocated amount of hides in each color and it's first come first serve on those. On the other hand (I reside in Europe), I was not shown a seprate color chart for lining and was told that I had





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Chevre is for up to B30 and K28 only. It has been for a long time.



I wanted to place a chèvre k25 retourne SO but that is no longer allowed. The Kelly specification sheet only allows for sellier chèvre 25 or 28...I think this is due to issues “turning” the bag.  I wish I could have taken a pic of the spec sheet but I wasn’t able to.  US based so not certain if impacts across all ordering countries.


----------



## TankerToad

miah100 said:


> 16.5 months, just picked mine up yesterday. B40 in Epsom, Bleu Sapphire exterior and Malachite Chèvre interior with brushed HW.
> 
> View attachment 4207456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207458
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207459
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207460
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207461
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207464



Entirely classic and a forever combo 
CONGRATS !!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Big

yodaling1 said:


> Google "candy birkin" and "rouge H chamonix". You should see some pics of red with white stitching.



Thank you so much! Lots of eye candy!


----------



## MsHermesAU

For TPFers who have been waiting years for their chevre sellier Kelly SOs to arrive, don’t lose hope! Mine arrived in store this week after being placed in May 2016. It took just under 2.5 years.


----------



## ayc

MsHermesAU said:


> For TPFers who have been waiting years for their chevre sellier Kelly SOs to arrive, don’t lose hope! Mine arrived in store this week after being placed in May 2016. It took just under 2.5 years.


YAY!! congrats!  please post pics!


----------



## siutabo

Txoceangirl said:


> I wanted to place a chèvre k25 retourne SO but that is no longer allowed. The Kelly specification sheet only allows for sellier chèvre 25 or 28...I think this is due to issues “turning” the bag.  I wish I could have taken a pic of the spec sheet but I wasn’t able to.  US based so not certain if impacts across all ordering countries.


Thanks for the info.. I was told by my SA that sellier is still ok too.. one stupid question.. retourne 28 is not allowed from your store, right? Thanks


----------



## Txoceangirl

siutabo said:


> Thanks for the info.. I was told by my SA that sellier is still ok too.. one stupid question.. retourne 28 is not allowed from your store, right? Thanks


Retourne was allowed but not in chèvre. I decided to ordered retourne in togo instead.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mauihappyplace

Hi I am working with my SA on my first SO which will also be my first B. Yesterday I saw Rouge H in Sombero stunning...does anyone know how this might fair for B30 which I would use regularly? I am also considering etoupe Chèvre but all the cancellations have made me nervous... OR should I stick to more predictable leather ( Clemence or Togo). Thanks. This is harder than choosing my kitchen cabinets and countertops


----------



## Pinky_Loca

I just place my order for black chevre b25... My SA said it was approved.


----------



## Meta

mauihappyplace said:


> Hi I am working with my SA on my first SO which will also be my first B. Yesterday I saw Rouge H in Sombero stunning...does anyone know how this might fair for B30 which I would use regularly? I am also considering etoupe Chèvre but all the cancellations have made me nervous... OR should I stick to more predictable leather ( Clemence or Togo). Thanks. This is harder than choosing my kitchen cabinets and countertops


Sombrero is not available for SO in a Birkin. It is only available for a Kelly. Regular leathers available for SO for a Birkin are Chevre (25, 30), Clemence, Novillo, Epsom (30 upwards), Togo, and Swift.


----------



## mauihappyplace

weN84 said:


> Sombrero is not available for SO in a Birkin. It is only available for a Kelly. Regular leathers available for SO for a Birkin are Chevre (25, 30), Clemence, Novillo, Epsom (30 upwards), Togo, and Swift.


Thanks, do you know how it wears? It would be beautiful in Kelly as well.


----------



## Meta

mauihappyplace said:


> Thanks, do you know how it wears? It would be beautiful in Kelly as well.


I don't, as I don't have it in my collection. There are threads on it here and here.


----------



## mygoodies

Txoceangirl said:


> I wanted to place a chèvre k25 retourne SO but that is no longer allowed. The Kelly specification sheet only allows for sellier chèvre 25 or 28...I think this is due to issues “turning” the bag.  I wish I could have taken a pic of the spec sheet but I wasn’t able to.  US based so not certain if impacts across all ordering countries.



I’m sorry to hear u couldn’t place a Retourne Chevre, however I’m happy to hear Sellier Chevre shouldn’t be an issue. But it’s H after all, so crossing fingers for all the Sellier Chevre SOs! Thank u for letting us know!


----------



## mygoodies

MsHermesAU said:


> For TPFers who have been waiting years for their chevre sellier Kelly SOs to arrive, don’t lose hope! Mine arrived in store this week after being placed in May 2016. It took just under 2.5 years.



MANY CONGRATS! Pls share some pics and mod shots of your Chevre Beauty. Enjoy her max!!


----------



## Monique1004

MsHermesAU said:


> For TPFers who have been waiting years for their chevre sellier Kelly SOs to arrive, don’t lose hope! Mine arrived in store this week after being placed in May 2016. It took just under 2.5 years.



I want to see what combo you did. Please do share when you get her!


----------



## exsq

happy to join the SO Family! just did mine today! 

decided to go for a Sellier 25 in azalea and BE combo!


----------



## disappeared

Anyone here considering SO of Gris Tourterelle in Clemence? Everyone speaks of Togo, Espom and Chevre but I don’t see Clemence much.


----------



## disappeared

Also, does anyone have the picture of the “Kellygraphie” letters for SO? TIA!


----------



## exsq

disappeared said:


> Anyone here considering SO of Gris Tourterelle in Clemence? Everyone speaks of Togo, Espom and Chevre but I don’t see Clemence much.


Clemence leather slouches over time and is heavier. probably why it's not a favourite leather. personally I have a b30 in clemence and it's wonderful. GT with gold shiny hardware is a fabulous combo.


----------



## mauihappyplace

disappeared said:


> Also, does anyone have the picture of the “Kellygraphie” letters for SO? TIA!


There is a thread dedicated with some pictures... “lettre Kelly love or hate”


----------



## disappeared

exsq said:


> Clemence leather slouches over time and is heavier. probably why it's not a favourite leather. personally I have a b30 in clemence and it's wonderful. GT with gold shiny hardware is a fabulous combo.


I agree, clemence is a great leather! I’m seriously considering it for SO. Thank you!


----------



## exsq

disappeared said:


> I agree, clemence is a great leather! I’m seriously considering it for SO. Thank you!


do consider mysore sellier as that is SO exclusive.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## disappeared

mauihappyplace said:


> There is a thread dedicated with some pictures... “lettre Kelly love or hate”


I am aware of this thread. I’m searching for the sample page from the store binder that shows all the letters for the Kellygraphie that you can place through Special Order.


----------



## disappeared

exsq said:


> do consider mysore sellier as that is SO exclusive.


I had a conversation with my SA last night and she wants me to either do a chevre, kelly lettre or bi-color ostrich since evertyhing else is “they get easily” at the store. I told her that when we did this Spring of last year, I was very decisive and I created my dream SO. I didn’t realize I’ll get the opportunity again, so now I’m a bit all over the place.


----------



## exsq

it depends on what you want. 
I have 5 Bs and 1 sellier so it was natural for me to balance my bags by getting another sellier. I don't like the lettre concept nor exotics so it was easy for me to come to a decision. 

get something that you like not what your SA would like you to get.

mysore sellier is definitely a consideration for me as it's exclusive for SO. iirc, Epsom 25 is also exclusive to SO.

Also, I find that birkins for bi colour work much better than Kellys because of the piping.

whatever decision you make I'm sure it will be a fun journey!





disappeared said:


> I had a conversation with my SA last night and she wants me to either do a chevre, kelly lettre or bi-color ostrich since evertyhing else is “they get easily” at the store. I told her that when we did this Spring of last year, I was very decisive and I created my dream SO. I didn’t realize I’ll get the opportunity again, so now I’m a bit all over the place.


----------



## acrowcounted

disappeared said:


> I am aware of this thread. I’m searching for the sample page from the store binder that shows all the letters for the Kellygraphie that you can place through Special Order.




Not sure why the link doesn’t work but there’s a photo in post 3968 of this thread.


----------



## Hermes.L

Hi,
I got an email from my SA to place my SO ,  I was thinking of placing an order for croc this time. What are the chances that my SA or SM will refuse and tell me that the invitation is for normal leather only (Togo - epsom - ... ) 

It will be my first exotic, that’s why I prefer that it will be exactly what I want


----------



## disappeared

exsq said:


> it depends on what you want.
> I have 5 Bs and 1 sellier so it was natural for me to balance my bags by getting another sellier. I don't like the lettre concept nor exotics so it was easy for me to come to a decision.
> 
> get something that you like not what your SA would like you to get.
> 
> mysore sellier is definitely a consideration for me as it's exclusive for SO. iirc, Epsom 25 is also exclusive to SO.
> 
> Also, I find that birkins for bi colour work much better than Kellys because of the piping.
> 
> whatever decision you make I'm sure it will be a fun journey!


Thanks, love! I have 4 Birkins, 2 Kelly selliers and 1 Kelly retourne. Within this collection, I have a bi-color SO and an ostrich. I hate to say this but this is a true first world problem when you are running out of ideas in which SO to order. I even asked her the possiblity of doing a Doblis Birkin! Anyway, I will keep you guys posted on what I decide!


----------



## disappeared

acrowcounted said:


> Not sure why the link doesn’t work but there’s a photo in post 3968 of this thread.


Thank you! Heading there now.


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermes.L said:


> Hi,
> I got an email from my SA to place my SO ,  I was thinking of placing an order for croc this time. What are the chances that my SA or SM will refuse and tell me that the invitation is for normal leather only (Togo - epsom - ... )
> 
> It will be my first exotic, that’s why I prefer that it will be exactly what I want


From what I know each store only gets 2 to 3 quota for croco so
To achieve that one has to be really top spender
Go for it if you think you stand a gd chance


----------



## mauihappyplace

Hi 
Looking for advice on my first SO...I am trying to decide between B30 Chevre etoupe or rouge casaque
This is my first B and I plan to use it frequently.  For reference I have K32 Gold Togo, C18 rose azalee
Jyspiere blue sapphir and TB orange poppy. I am generally a pretty neutral dresser: navy, black or grey.
Is one bag "easier" to get outside of SO? If so then I will choose the "other one" 
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Txoceangirl

mauihappyplace said:


> Hi
> Looking for advice on my first SO...I am trying to decide between B30 Chevre etoupe or rouge casaque
> This is my first B and I plan to use it frequently.  For reference I have K32 Gold Togo, C18 rose azalee
> Jyspiere blue sapphir and TB orange poppy. I am generally a pretty neutral dresser: navy, black or grey.
> Is one bag "easier" to get outside of SO? If so then I will choose the "other one"
> Thanks for your input.



Chevre is only available via SO for a Birkin.  You might find on the reseller market but not as an offer from H boutique.  

If you don't mind other leathers, then yes, each can be available.  However, casaque is not in production right now and will be much more difficult to get.  Etoupe is typically available.  HTH


----------



## cynfria

I read a number of people that placed their SO for a chevre b30 but wondering how does it wear compared to other more "hardy" leathers such as epsom/togo?


----------



## bagidiotic

cynfria said:


> I read a number of people that placed their SO for a chevre b30 but wondering how does it wear compared to other more "hardy" leathers such as epsom/togo?


All leathers have it pros and cons 
It all boils down to each usage and maintaining habits 
That says
Chevre is not the most delicate but also not the toughest 
But its classy and elegant due to the sheen exclusively


----------



## Monique1004

mauihappyplace said:


> Hi
> Looking for advice on my first SO...I am trying to decide between B30 Chevre etoupe or rouge casaque
> This is my first B and I plan to use it frequently.  For reference I have K32 Gold Togo, C18 rose azalee
> Jyspiere blue sapphir and TB orange poppy. I am generally a pretty neutral dresser: navy, black or grey.
> Is one bag "easier" to get outside of SO? If so then I will choose the "other one"
> Thanks for your input.



I love my etoupe chevre B30. beautiful & light weight.


----------



## ladyfarquaad

disappeared said:


> I am aware of this thread. I’m searching for the sample page from the store binder that shows all the letters for the Kellygraphie that you can place through Special Order.



Apologies for the poor quality picture, but I hope this helps! 

I also have a couple of the other colour combinations, let me know if you’d like those.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Monique1004 said:


> I love my etoupe chevre B30. beautiful & light weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216154


Thanks for the picture. I am considering the same piping!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## disappeared

ladyfarquaad said:


> Apologies for the poor quality picture, but I hope this helps!
> 
> I also have a couple of the other colour combinations, let me know if you’d like those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216236


Yes, please! I am actually considering the Vert cypress combo. TIA!!!


----------



## Anchanel79

ladyfarquaad said:


> Apologies for the poor quality picture, but I hope this helps!
> 
> I also have a couple of the other colour combinations, let me know if you’d like those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216236


May I see the rouge H combo please? TIA


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Monique1004 said:


> I love my etoupe chevre B30. beautiful & light weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216154


So beautiful dear and love your watch too! Looks great with the piping... adds a pop!!


----------



## Lilikay

Hi everyone!
Just placed my order yesterday and have some heads up regarding the rules, that actually seem to diverse depending on the location. 
I brought with me a list with some options in case I couldn’t make my first choices for any reason. It turned out that my store had 1 slot for Croc only (not me, as I had told them in advance not to consider me since I wasn’t prepared yet), no slots for ostrich (!!!) and Chevre and Ultraviolet available.
I’ve decided to go for a K25 Sellier Rouge Casaque in Evercolor with Blue Electric lining, Rouge Vif stitching inside and out and GHW. I would love to order Chevre, but I didn’t want to take any chances.


----------



## disappeared

Leileka said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just placed my order yesterday and have some heads up regarding the rules, that actually seem to diverse depending on the location.
> I brought with me a list with some options in case I couldn’t make my first choices for any reason. It turned out that my store had 1 slot for Croc only (not me, as I had told them in advance not to consider me since I wasn’t prepared yet), no slots for ostrich (!!!) and Chevre and Ultraviolet available.
> I’ve decided to go for a K25 Sellier Rouge Casaque in Evercolor with Blue Electric lining, Rouge Vif stitching inside and out and GHW. I would love to order Chevre, but I didn’t want to take any chances.


Do you mind sharing which country? Are you in the US?


----------



## Lilikay

disappeared said:


> Do you mind sharing which country? Are you in the US?


I’m in the UK.


----------



## acrowcounted

Leileka said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just placed my order yesterday and have some heads up regarding the rules, that actually seem to diverse depending on the location.
> I brought with me a list with some options in case I couldn’t make my first choices for any reason. It turned out that my store had 1 slot for Croc only (not me, as I had told them in advance not to consider me since I wasn’t prepared yet), no slots for ostrich (!!!) and Chevre and Ultraviolet available.
> I’ve decided to go for a K25 Sellier Rouge Casaque in Evercolor with Blue Electric lining, Rouge Vif stitching inside and out and GHW. I would love to order Chevre, but I didn’t want to take any chances.


This color combo is going to be divine!


----------



## Lilikay

acrowcounted said:


> This color combo is going to be divine!


Thank you dear! Can’t wait to see it.


----------



## csetcos

Hi all- sharing my details here although some of you might think I’m crazy!! I have mostly Birkins and got to try a K sellier while at a TPF meetup in SF a few months ago. I loved the look- and thought about how I could create a really fun everyday bag.

So.... I ordered a K32 sellier Togo with Gris Asphalt exterior, Lime lining, and Canary thread. Brushed PHW.

I know it’s a lot of thread on a sellier but I love contrast stitch and I really like yellow and gray together. Now the waiting game begins!!

Thank you to @Txoceangirl and @MYH!!!


----------



## Hermes.L

Leileka said:


> I’m in the UK.


Do you know if this SO will be counted as your quota for this semester ?


----------



## Pinayfrench

Hi. I cannot find anymore the colors being offered for this round. Please help. Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

Pinayfrench said:


> Hi. I cannot find anymore the colors being offered for this round. Please help. Thanks


Page 261


----------



## Pinayfrench

acrowcounted said:


> Page 261


Thanks a lot


----------



## periogirl28

csetcos said:


> Hi all- sharing my details here although some of you might think I’m crazy!! I have mostly Birkins and got to try a K sellier while at a TPF meetup in SF a few months ago. I loved the look- and thought about how I could create a really fun everyday bag.
> 
> So.... I ordered a K32 sellier Togo with Gris Asphalt exterior, Lime lining, and Canary thread. Brushed PHW.
> 
> I know it’s a lot of thread on a sellier but I love contrast stitch and I really like yellow and gray together. Now the waiting game begins!!
> 
> Thank you to @Txoceangirl and @MYH!!!


I am sure there is a perfect shawl out there which matches your future SO which you must buy now. Congrats!


----------



## csetcos

periogirl28 said:


> I am sure there is a perfect shawl out there which matches your future SO which you must buy now. Congrats!



I know!!! I think there’s some lime in “Last Night.” Still waiting for my store to get those in! I already bought the Mythiques Phoenix shawl in the grey/malachite as I’m also anticipating a malachite bag STILL. Now how did you know I would be doing that??? [emoji23][emoji173]️


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

csetcos said:


> I know!!! I think there’s some lime in “Last Night.” Still waiting for my store to get those in! I already bought the Mythiques Phoenix shawl in the grey/malachite as I’m also anticipating a malachite bag STILL. Now how did you know I would be doing that??? [emoji23][emoji173]️


Don't you have a Samurai 90 in gray and yellow?


----------



## csetcos

Txoceangirl said:


> Don't you have a Samurai 90 in gray and yellow?



Yes [emoji6] and a baobab scarf as well as a Minuit au Faubourg (Super H) scarf. Thank goodness you are my H conscience. I totally forgot about that Samurai- it should be pretty spot on!!! 

Oh- and the Samurai shawl too in absinthe and yellow!!! [emoji849]


----------



## periogirl28

csetcos said:


> I know!!! I think there’s some lime in “Last Night.” Still waiting for my store to get those in! I already bought the Mythiques Phoenix shawl in the grey/malachite as I’m also anticipating a malachite bag STILL. Now how did you know I would be doing that??? [emoji23][emoji173]️


Us H fans understand each other.


----------



## Kkho

MsHermesAU said:


> For TPFers who have been waiting years for their chevre sellier Kelly SOs to arrive, don’t lose hope! Mine arrived in store this week after being placed in May 2016. It took just under 2.5 years.



It’s been 23 months but I finally got THE phone call from Germany! My chèvre blue paon SO sellier k28 has arrived!! Was so worried as I read many blue paon chèvre cancellations recently. Yeah yeah yeah!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Kkho said:


> It’s been 23 months but I finally got THE phone call from Germany! My chèvre blue paon SO sellier k28 has arrived!! Was so worried as I read many blue paon chèvre cancellations recently. Yeah yeah yeah!!!


Yaaaaaay! Mine is a blue paon chevre sellier K28 too! What are the other specs of your bag? Congrats again


----------



## hopiko

Kkho said:


> It’s been 23 months but I finally got THE phone call from Germany! My chèvre blue paon SO sellier k28 has arrived!! Was so worried as I read many blue paon chèvre cancellations recently. Yeah yeah yeah!!!





MsHermesAU said:


> Yaaaaaay! Mine is a blue paon chevre sellier K28 too! What are the other specs of your bag? Congrats again



Congrats!  I can’t  wait to see your beauties!  Happy to be _almost_ triplets!  To get you through the wait.....here is my N stamp (2012/2013) BP chèvre k28 _retourne_ SO.  She is one color but special pockets inside!

Please post pictures as soon as yours’ arrive!


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> I am sure there is a perfect shawl out there which matches your future SO which you must buy now. Congrats!



Lol. Enabler!!!



csetcos said:


> I know!!! I think there’s some lime in “Last Night.” Still waiting for my store to get those in! I already bought the Mythiques Phoenix shawl in the grey/malachite as I’m also anticipating a malachite bag STILL. Now how did you know I would be doing that??? [emoji23][emoji173]️



The Canadian website used to have five cws of Last Night up and I think there is a cw with neutrals/greens that would go perfectly. Unfortunately I can’t find a pic now.


----------



## hopiko

smileygirl said:


> Yes! It is rose poupre
> it's brighter in the daylight!
> View attachment 4211820
> 
> Thanks for the messages


Gorgeous!  She is so pretty! Congrats!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

MsHermesAU said:


> For TPFers who have been waiting years for their chevre sellier Kelly SOs to arrive, don’t lose hope! Mine arrived in store this week after being placed in May 2016. It took just under 2.5 years.





Kkho said:


> It’s been 23 months but I finally got THE phone call from Germany! My chèvre blue paon SO sellier k28 has arrived!! Was so worried as I read many blue paon chèvre cancellations recently. Yeah yeah yeah!!!



Congrats ladies!  Pls post pics when you get it!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  I can’t  wait to see your beauties!  Happy to be _almost_ triplets!  To get you through the wait.....here is my N stamp (2012/2013) BP chèvre k28 _retourne_ SO.  She is one color but special pockets inside!
> 
> Please post pictures as soon as yours’ arrive!



Lovely k dear hopiko, BP chevre is pretty!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

csetcos said:


> Hi all- sharing my details here although some of you might think I’m crazy!! I have mostly Birkins and got to try a K sellier while at a TPF meetup in SF a few months ago. I loved the look- and thought about how I could create a really fun everyday bag.
> 
> So.... I ordered a K32 sellier Togo with Gris Asphalt exterior, Lime lining, and Canary thread. Brushed PHW.
> 
> I know it’s a lot of thread on a sellier but I love contrast stitch and I really like yellow and gray together. Now the waiting game begins!!
> 
> Thank you to @Txoceangirl and @MYH!!!



Am a big fan of togo selliers and GA is so lovely, hope to see yours sooooooon


----------



## Kkho

Hi all, I asked my SA to take some photos for me as it will be a while before I move my butt over to Germany from Asia. 
It’s sellier k28 blue paon chèvre with etoupe. I honestly can’t remember what stitching we chose as the SO was ordered over the phone. I didn’t even have samplings of colors to visualize from. So here you go.


----------



## acrowcounted

Kkho said:


> Hi all, I asked my SA to take some photos for me as it will be a while before I move my butt over to Germany from Asia.
> It’s sellier k28 blue paon chèvre with etoupe. I honestly can’t remember what stitching we chose as the SO was ordered over the phone. I didn’t even have samplings of colors to visualize from. So here you go.
> View attachment 4218079
> View attachment 4218081
> View attachment 4218084


She's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Kkho said:


> Hi all, I asked my SA to take some photos for me as it will be a while before I move my butt over to Germany from Asia.
> It’s sellier k28 blue paon chèvre with etoupe. I honestly can’t remember what stitching we chose as the SO was ordered over the phone. I didn’t even have samplings of colors to visualize from. So here you go.
> View attachment 4218079
> View attachment 4218081
> View attachment 4218084



Congrats my dear, it is beautiful and lovely constrast stitching you picked!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kkho said:


> Hi all, I asked my SA to take some photos for me as it will be a while before I move my butt over to Germany from Asia.
> It’s sellier k28 blue paon chèvre with etoupe. I honestly can’t remember what stitching we chose as the SO was ordered over the phone. I didn’t even have samplings of colors to visualize from. So here you go.
> View attachment 4218079
> View attachment 4218081
> View attachment 4218084



What a beautiful bag! From here it looks like either white or natural stitching.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  I can’t  wait to see your beauties!  Happy to be _almost_ triplets!  To get you through the wait.....here is my N stamp (2012/2013) BP chèvre k28 _retourne_ SO.  She is one color but special pockets inside!
> 
> Please post pictures as soon as yours’ arrive!


Gorgeous!


----------



## westcoastgal

Kkho said:


> Hi all, I asked my SA to take some photos for me as it will be a while before I move my butt over to Germany from Asia.
> It’s sellier k28 blue paon chèvre with etoupe. I honestly can’t remember what stitching we chose as the SO was ordered over the phone. I didn’t even have samplings of colors to visualize from. So here you go.
> View attachment 4218079
> View attachment 4218081
> View attachment 4218084


Beautiful! I like the stitching.


----------



## csetcos

@Kkho Gorgeous SO! Congrats!


----------



## csetcos

periogirl28 said:


> Us H fans understand each other.



Yes, we do!! [emoji8]



BBC said:


> Lol. Enabler!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The Canadian website used to have five cws of Last Night up and I think there is a cw with neutrals/greens that would go perfectly. Unfortunately I can’t find a pic now.



Haha! We are definitely enablers at times for each other!!! [emoji23] thanks for the tip- I’ll take a look and see if any strike me.



GNIPPOHS said:


> Am a big fan of togo selliers and GA is so lovely, hope to see yours sooooooon



Yay!!! Thank you, GNIPPOHS!!! I’m super excited for this one!


----------



## pandora junkie

allure244 said:


> Yaaaaaas! Please share pics when u can.


----------



## hopiko

westcoastgal said:


> Gorgeous!


An oldie but goodie, for sure!!  Thank you


----------



## Pinayfrench




----------



## hopiko

Kkho said:


> Hi all, I asked my SA to take some photos for me as it will be a while before I move my butt over to Germany from Asia.
> It’s sellier k28 blue paon chèvre with etoupe. I honestly can’t remember what stitching we chose as the SO was ordered over the phone. I didn’t even have samplings of colors to visualize from. So here you go.
> View attachment 4218079
> View attachment 4218081
> View attachment 4218084


CONGRATULATIONS!  Your new baby is STUNNING!  I love the contrast of BP with etoupe!!!   I hope that you will enjoy carrying this bag for many years!


----------



## hopiko

.


----------



## lulilu

Do you now have two different threads about this?


----------



## Pinayfrench

lulilu said:


> Do you now have two different threads about this?


My mistake. Where did I posted the other one?


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> Hi all, I asked my SA to take some photos for me as it will be a while before I move my butt over to Germany from Asia.
> It’s sellier k28 blue paon chèvre with etoupe. I honestly can’t remember what stitching we chose as the SO was ordered over the phone. I didn’t even have samplings of colors to visualize from. So here you go.
> View attachment 4218079
> View attachment 4218081
> View attachment 4218084


Finally this beauty is yours
Stunner 
One more gorgeous k to your closet hehe


----------



## Monique1004

Kkho said:


> Hi all, I asked my SA to take some photos for me as it will be a while before I move my butt over to Germany from Asia.
> It’s sellier k28 blue paon chèvre with etoupe. I honestly can’t remember what stitching we chose as the SO was ordered over the phone. I didn’t even have samplings of colors to visualize from. So here you go.
> View attachment 4218079
> View attachment 4218081
> View attachment 4218084



Beautiful! The combo is very nice. The long wait finally paid off.


----------



## Pinayfrench

I need help in deciding for my SO next week. Would like to add a Kelly 28 in Epsom.


----------



## pcil

Kkho said:


> Hi all, I asked my SA to take some photos for me as it will be a while before I move my butt over to Germany from Asia.
> It’s sellier k28 blue paon chèvre with etoupe. I honestly can’t remember what stitching we chose as the SO was ordered over the phone. I didn’t even have samplings of colors to visualize from. So here you go.
> View attachment 4218079
> View attachment 4218081
> View attachment 4218084



OMG! Yours is similar to mine, except my main color is etoupe and BP is the side and mine is retourne. Congrats! It’s so pretty! I wish mine is sellier too!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> Hi all, I asked my SA to take some photos for me as it will be a while before I move my butt over to Germany from Asia.
> It’s sellier k28 blue paon chèvre with etoupe. I honestly can’t remember what stitching we chose as the SO was ordered over the phone. I didn’t even have samplings of colors to visualize from. So here you go.
> View attachment 4218079
> View attachment 4218081
> View attachment 4218084


Wowza that turned out so much better than I envisioned!! Love the contrast stitching too!!! Drooling over sellier!!! Thumbs up sweety!


----------



## jyyanks

Ghw or phw???  Personally I love RC but I’m a sucker for red. Craie scares me because I’m afraid of light colored bags!


----------



## Ladybaga

I'm an RC 32 sellier kelly ghw owner, so I am a bit biased!


----------



## honhon

28 is a small bag, pop of red is nice IMO


----------



## vinbenphon1

Love red.


----------



## carlinha

i have both colors and love both equally.  what does the rest of your H collection look like?


----------



## Kkho

Thank you all for the lovely comments. Can’t wait to pick it up.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kkho said:


> Thank you all for the lovely comments. Can’t wait to pick it up.


She’s so gorgeous!  Congratulations and hope you get to see her soon!


----------



## bagidiotic

Kkho said:


> Thank you all for the lovely comments. Can’t wait to pick it up.


Yipeeee 
Pick up more things
And try another round of so if possible haha


----------



## mp4

Days shy of 2 years my raisin chèvre retourne K28 with longer strap finally appeared.


----------



## Pinayfrench

jyyanks said:


> Ghw or phw???  Personally I love RC but I’m a sucker for red. Craie scares me because I’m afraid of light colored bags!


It will be GHW


----------



## Pinayfrench

carlinha said:


> i have both colors and love both equally.  what does the rest of your H collection look like?


I have 3 Birkins in size 30. Macassar, Gris Tourterelle and Anemone


----------



## Luvbolide

RC is my favorite H red, so that gets my vote!


----------



## Pinayfrench

Luvbolide said:


> RC is my favorite H red, so that gets my vote!


Thanks.


----------



## PJW5813

considering _K28 Rouge Casaque in Epsom _is on your wish list and craie is not, go for RC


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Pinayfrench

PJW5813 said:


> considering _K28 Rouge Casaque in Epsom _is on your wish list and craie is not, go for RC


My wishlist is changing and do not always update it. Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## papertiger

lulilu said:


> Do you now have two different threads about this?





Pinayfrench said:


> My mistake. Where did I posted the other one?



*3 actually*. I have written to you (Pinayfrench) twice personally explaining the issue. In case you don't these messages that should have gone directly to you I'll say it here.

_This_ is the official thread about SOs, and everyone interested comes here to help out, give feedback and info. There is no need to start another thread. I have redirected all posts to do with your choices here. Any further new thread(s) started on this same question will just be deleted.


----------



## carlinha

Pinayfrench said:


> I have 3 Birkins in size 30. Macassar, Gris Tourterelle and Anemone


well since you already have a Gris T, which is a great neutral, i would probably choose RC since you don't have a red.  and RC is the perfect red!  good luck!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Monique1004 said:


> I love my etoupe chevre B30. beautiful & light weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4216154


Love, love, love ❤️ and will ‘borrow’ the watch from SO after seeing it on you!


----------



## Pinayfrench

carlinha said:


> well since you already have a Gris T, which is a great neutral, i would probably choose RC since you don't have a red.  and RC is the perfect red!  good luck!


RC is my dream red. Thank you.


----------



## disappeared

Please help! Does anyone know the post # for the thread selection? TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

disappeared said:


> Please help! Does anyone know the post # for the thread selection? TIA!


Page 283 has the list, though I couldn't find a good picture of the samples.


----------



## Dreaming Big

mp4 said:


> Days shy of 2 years my raisin chèvre retourne K28 with longer strap finally appeared.



PLEASE post a picture. I’m dying to see how the current raisin chevre looks!


----------



## San2222

San2222 said:


> I just got the email from sa that my so is ready. Order was placed on Apr 4 this year so almost 6 mo for b30 in togo with anemone exterior and blue nuit interior. Can't wait to pick it up soon!!





acrowcounted said:


> Sounds beautiful! Please post photos once you have it!





bagidiotic said:


> We cant wait to see it too


Finally picked it u from fsh on a last minute
 trip


----------



## Iffi

What do you mean with last minute?
Do I have a specific time/ Time Range to pick my bag up?


----------



## Iffi

You bag is gorgeous - I Love it


----------



## acrowcounted

Iffi said:


> What do you mean with last minute?
> Do I have a specific time/ Time Range to pick my bag up?


I believe she just meant that she wasn't planning to go to Paris anytime soon but changed her mind and flew out right away. I don't think there is any specific time limit but they will probably get antsy if it's left there for more than a few months.


----------



## lulilu

Iffi said:


> What do you mean with last minute?
> Do I have a specific time/ Time Range to pick my bag up?





acrowcounted said:


> I believe she just meant that she wasn't planning to go to Paris anytime soon but changed her mind and flew out right away. I don't think there is any specific time limit but they will probably get antsy if it's left there for more than a few months.



Most people make arrangements for their store to hold their bags -- sometimes for a number of months.  But at least one member was told she had something like two weeks to get her bag, and had to travel internationally to do it.  Like all things H, I guess it just depends.


----------



## BirkinLover77

San2222 said:


> Finally picked it u from fsh on a last minute
> trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219187
> View attachment 4219188
> View attachment 4219189


Wow! So beautiful!! Congratulations


----------



## Luv n bags

San2222 said:


> Finally picked it u from fsh on a last minute
> trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219187
> View attachment 4219188
> View attachment 4219189



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## disappeared

acrowcounted said:


> Page 283 has the list, though I couldn't find a good picture of the samples.


Thanks, love! 

If anyone has a pic of the sample, help a sister out ! 

LOL! TY!


----------



## San2222

lulilu said:


> Most people make arrangements for their store to hold their bags -- sometimes for a number of months.  But at least one member was told she had something like two weeks to get her bag, and had to travel internationally to do it.  Like all things H, I guess it just depends.





acrowcounted said:


> I believe she just meant that she wasn't planning to go to Paris anytime soon but changed her mind and flew out right away. I don't think there is any specific time limit but they will probably get antsy if it's left there for more than a few months.





Iffi said:


> What do you mean with last minute?
> Do I have a specific time/ Time Range to pick my bag up?


Yes my sa said he would hold until I go but i prefer having it in my hands in case anything happens. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## csetcos

disappeared said:


> Thanks, love!
> 
> If anyone has a pic of the sample, help a sister out !
> 
> LOL! TY!



Here you go!


----------



## Hermes.L

Does any one know if SO. Ostrich bags can be done in two colors ?


----------



## ayc

Hermes.L said:


> Does any one know if SO. Ostrich bags can be done in two colors ?


I was told yes.


----------



## Meta

Hermes.L said:


> Does any one know if SO. Ostrich bags can be done in two colors ?


Yes, it can. It depends on the style of the bag that you're ordering.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

San2222 said:


> Finally picked it u from fsh on a last minute
> trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219187
> View attachment 4219188
> View attachment 4219189


 This is so beautiful!!!! Great job on your SO!


----------



## Hermes.L

Thank you


----------



## Hermes.L

ayc said:


> I was told yes.


Thank you


----------



## Hermes.L

weN84 said:


> Yes, it can. It depends on the style of the bag that you're ordering.


Thank you , im thinking ( if SM approves that my SO would be ostrich ) 

K25


----------



## Meta

Hermes.L said:


> Thank you , im thinking ( if SM approves that my SO would be ostrich )
> 
> K25


Yes, Kelly can be ordered bicolor. Good luck!


----------



## Miss Al

Pinayfrench said:


> I have 3 Birkins in size 30. Macassar, Gris Tourterelle and Anemone


You need a red in your collection. I have both Gris T and Rouge Casaque birkins... so I vote for RC.


----------



## Lilikay

Hermes.L said:


> Do you know if this SO will be counted as your quota for this semester ?


I’m not sure.


----------



## mp4

Dreaming Big said:


> PLEASE post a picture. I’m dying to see how the current raisin chevre looks!



I haven’t picked it up yet,  but a few members have posted their recent raisin chèvre bags.


----------



## Ladybug^^

Carrierae said:


> My Kelly still hasn’t arrived. They guessed Oct (I ordered early Dec), but I wouldn’t be surprised if it didn’t come until next spring since I ordered a custom strap.
> 
> Has anyone ordered a SO Kelly recently with a different strap length? Have you received it yet? Mine was Togo so I’m sure it’s not the leather that will hold it up.


I ordered 105cm strap which took 13 month...This time I order 70cm strap...lets see how long this will be


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

San2222 said:


> Finally picked it u from fsh on a last minute
> trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219187
> View attachment 4219188
> View attachment 4219189



Congrats San2222, totally worth the last min trip


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

SO excited I got the formal invitation for SO ! Kelly Sellier, since I have two bs and want a crossbody option.  I’m 5’6” and thinking of K28, I think the next size up will be too big. B30 is the perfect size for me, so is K28 the equivalent? Not sure of the leather though...


----------



## Hermes.L

weN84 said:


> Yes, Kelly can be ordered bicolor. Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## Cygne18

Y'all, I'm going bananas. I placed my first SO (well, it's not 'officially' placed since I have a week to change it):

1. The sample for the Malachite Togo came out very dark in the H lighting. I am hoping it's not quite as dark as pictured. Thoughts? 




I've perused the threads and Malachite appears much more blue-green and brighter than pictured. I hope I won't get something that dark.

2. I think I will nix the Bleu Paon contrast stitching. Dorky, horrible 'simulated' photo:




Super grateful for this incredible opportunity! AHHHH!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Leileka said:


> I’m not sure.


No. It is not counted. I just got a quota bag in Sept.


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermes.L said:


> Do you know if this SO will be counted as your quota for this semester ?


I've never heard of a case where the SO was counted as the quota bag in the semester when the SO was placed. Typically, a SO will be counted as a quota bag for the semester when you recieve and pay for the bag, unless you've already bought a quota bag for that semester. Then it is up to the SM to either seek a quota limit exception for you in order to allow you to buy the bag immediately OR require you to wait until the beginning of the following semester to pick up the bag, at which point it will count for that semester.


----------



## acrowcounted

Cygne18 said:


> Y'all, I'm going bananas. I placed my first SO (well, it's not 'officially' placed since I have a week to change it):
> 
> 1. The sample for the Malachite Togo came out very dark in the H lighting. I am hoping it's not quite as dark as pictured. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4222233
> 
> 
> I've perused the threads and Malachite appears much more blue-green and brighter than pictured. I hope I won't get something that dark.
> 
> 2. I think I will nix the Bleu Paon contrast stitching. Dorky, horrible 'simulated' photo:
> 
> View attachment 4222234
> 
> 
> Super grateful for this incredible opportunity! AHHHH!!


I like the paon with malachite. It is a dark green but with a definite blue undertone that should be obvious in daylight. I think your bag will be beautiful!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lulilu said:


> Most people make arrangements for their store to hold their bags -- sometimes for a number of months.  But at least one member was told she had something like two weeks to get her bag, and had to travel internationally to do it.  Like all things H, I guess it just depends.



Yep, that was me. New Bond Street. After threatening to put the bag in stock, they made me WIRE the funds and agreed to keep the bag for just one month. They lost a very good customer (actually two including DH).  I detest the SM there.


----------



## noegirl

San2222 said:


> Finally picked it u from fsh on a last minute
> trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219187
> View attachment 4219188
> View attachment 4219189


Simply gorgeous!!! Congrats she’s so special!


----------



## Lilikay

PoppyLadyBird said:


> No. It is not counted. I just got a quota bag in Sept.


Oh, explaining again, I’m sure it will not count as a quota bag when placed because I also got a quota bag this semester, but I can’t tell what happens when it arrives yet.


----------



## disappeared

Cygne18 said:


> Y'all, I'm going bananas. I placed my first SO (well, it's not 'officially' placed since I have a week to change it):
> 
> 1. The sample for the Malachite Togo came out very dark in the H lighting. I am hoping it's not quite as dark as pictured. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4222233
> 
> 
> I've perused the threads and Malachite appears much more blue-green and brighter than pictured. I hope I won't get something that dark.
> 
> 2. I think I will nix the Bleu Paon contrast stitching. Dorky, horrible 'simulated' photo:
> 
> View attachment 4222234
> 
> 
> Super grateful for this incredible opportunity! AHHHH!!


Where was this when I placed my phone in SO order?! I chickened out so I stuck to tonal stitchinv but changed the interior color. Boring, I know, but safe and I wont regret in the future... i hope!

Also, seen a Togo Malachite B and K in real life, it is lighter than your pic. Your pic looks like colvert, actually!


----------



## Cygne18

disappeared said:


> Where was this when I placed my phone in SO order?! I chickened out so I stuck to tonal stitchinv but changed the interior color. Boring, I know, but safe and I wont regret in the future... i hope!
> 
> Also, seen a Togo Malachite B and K in real life, it is lighter than your pic. Your pic looks like colvert, actually!


Bwaahahaha! I too chickened out on the contrast stitching and backed out of it. I felt like for Malachite, it's not necessary. Congrats on your SO order! I'm excited for everyone here who has placed one. Thank you for assuring me about the Malachite sample. I am sooooo excited and can't wait for the final result. AHHHH!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Leileka said:


> Oh, explaining again, I’m sure it will not count as a quota bag when placed because I also got a quota bag this semester, but I can’t tell what happens when it arrives yet.


No one knows. It varies from store to store and sometimes person to person.


----------



## disappeared

Cygne18 said:


> Bwaahahaha! I too chickened out on the contrast stitching and backed out of it. I felt like for Malachite, it's not necessary. Congrats on your SO order! I'm excited for everyone here who has placed one. Thank you for assuring me about the Malachite sample. I am sooooo excited and can't wait for the final result. AHHHH!


This is exactly what I told myself! It’s already special enough and I’ve waited to be offered this bag for 2 years now to no avail. I asked my SA if there is still a chance outside of SO, she said no, so i went ahead and ordered it! Did you choose a different interior lining though?


----------



## lulilu

Cygne18 said:


> Bwaahahaha! I too chickened out on the contrast stitching and backed out of it. I felt like for Malachite, it's not necessary. Congrats on your SO order! I'm excited for everyone here who has placed one. Thank you for assuring me about the Malachite sample. I am sooooo excited and can't wait for the final result. AHHHH!





disappeared said:


> This is exactly what I told myself! It’s already special enough and I’ve waited to be offered this bag for 2 years now to no avail. I asked my SA if there is still a chance outside of SO, she said no, so i went ahead and ordered it! Did you choose a different interior lining though?



I have a togo malachite B35 and I think you made the right decision.  It is tempting with all of the choices for an SO, but sometimes less is more.  I am sure you will be thrilled with your bags.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Cygne18

lulilu said:


> I have a togo malachite B35 and I think you made the right decision.  It is tempting with all of the choices for an SO, but sometimes less is more.  I am sure you will be thrilled with your bags.


Thank you, @lulilu, for confirming! Your B35 Malachite is probably SUPER stunning. Now I just backtracked in this thread and read that Ultraviolet is no longer an option for an interior lining, which is what I originally chose, @disappeared. I am SOOO bummed. Maybe I'll do a Colvert lining. Sigh.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Cygne18 said:


> Thank you, @lulilu, for confirming! Your B35 Malachite is probably SUPER stunning. Now I just backtracked in this thread and read that Ultraviolet is no longer an option for an interior lining, which is what I originally chose, @disappeared. I am SOOO bummed. Maybe I'll do a Colvert lining. Sigh.



I was able to order UV, my order was accepted when placed.  This was after notice was made about UV no longer being available.  Come up with a backup option if not available.  Good Luck!


----------



## Cygne18

Txoceangirl said:


> I was able to order UV, my order was accepted when placed.  This was after notice was made about UV no longer being available.  Come up with a backup option if not available.  Good Luck!


You are myyyyyyyy herrOooooo, @Txoceangirl. You made my day.  Thank you so much for confirming. Excited for you!!


----------



## Lilikay

QuelleFromage said:


> No one knows. It varies from store to store and sometimes person to person.


This is exactly how I see it...


----------



## noegirl

I’m wondering if you can chose the strap length when SOing a Constance?


----------



## wasn't me

just got email from FSH that my SO is ready for pick up.  ordered in May 2018. i’m going to go pick it up next week!  so exciting.


----------



## periogirl28

wasn't me said:


> just got email from FSH that my SO is ready for pick up.  ordered in May 2018. i’m going to go pick it up next week!  so exciting.


Congrats! Would it happen to be a Birkin?


----------



## noegirl

wasn't me said:


> just got email from FSH that my SO is ready for pick up.  ordered in May 2018. i’m going to go pick it up next week!  so exciting.


Wow congrats!!! Is FSH your regular store?


----------



## acrowcounted

wasn't me said:


> just got email from FSH that my SO is ready for pick up.  ordered in May 2018. i’m going to go pick it up next week!  so exciting.


Wow, super quick! Can't wait to see!


----------



## csetcos

wasn't me said:


> just got email from FSH that my SO is ready for pick up.  ordered in May 2018. i’m going to go pick it up next week!  so exciting.



Can’t wait to hear what this is! I’m still waiting for a Birkin from Spring 2017 (Etain with Anemone lining). Very exciting for you and it came so quickly!!!


----------



## disappeared

Cygne18 said:


> Thank you, @lulilu, for confirming! Your B35 Malachite is probably SUPER stunning. Now I just backtracked in this thread and read that Ultraviolet is no longer an option for an interior lining, which is what I originally chose, @disappeared. I am SOOO bummed. Maybe I'll do a Colvert lining. Sigh.


I was told that UV is not available but my SA said she can do Anemone. I’m not sure how true that is but I just went along with it. At the end of the day, whatever the interior is, it is not that big of a deal for me, as long as it is malachite exterior with tonal stitch and bghw. Now, the waiting game begins!


----------



## Cygne18

wasn't me said:


> just got email from FSH that my SO is ready for pick up.  ordered in May 2018. i’m going to go pick it up next week!  so exciting.


I am so excited for you! I can't wait to see your reveal. Amazing turnaround!! YAH!


disappeared said:


> I was told that UV is not available but my SA said she can do Anemone. I’m not sure how true that is but I just went along with it. At the end of the day, whatever the interior is, it is not that big of a deal for me, as long as it is malachite exterior with tonal stitch and bghw. Now, the waiting game begins!


Anemone is a beautiful and purple, just as lovely as UV, IMHO! I'm glad that your SA found a perfect substitute! I'm so excited for your Malachite beauty.


----------



## Cygne18

PoppyLadyBird said:


> SO excited I got the formal invitation for SO ! Kelly Sellier, since I have two bs and want a crossbody option.  I’m 5’6” and thinking of K28, I think the next size up will be too big. B30 is the perfect size for me, so is K28 the equivalent? Not sure of the leather though...



Hi, there....! Congratulations! I just adore adore  the K Sellier. Chevre is (from what I've read) a well-loved leather to select for an SO since Selliers typically are produced in Epsom leather. In addition, Togo (which I love), is another option to SO. If you want Chevre, I believe K28 is the largest size you can go with. I don't believe there's much of a difference between K28 and a K32 Sellier (having tried on both. I'm 5'4"). If you carry a lot, you may want to consider a K32 (so you can order this in Togo or Epsom). As for a crossbody option, I'm going to assume you'll have to mention this to your SA as you'll want to order a longer strap, as a standard strap won't fit cross body with a Sellier (it looks silly).

On a side note, in Selliers, you can't carry as much as you probably would in a B30.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cygne18 said:


> On a side note, in Selliers, you can't carry as much as you probably would in a B30.



K32 would probably be the interior equivalent of B30. 
I have a B25 and sellier K28 and I carry the same stuff in both. K28 might even hold a bit more.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Cygne18 said:


> Hi, there....! Congratulations! I just adore adore  the K Sellier. Chevre is (from what I've read) a well-loved leather to select for an SO since Selliers typically are produced in Epsom leather. In addition, Togo (which I love), is another option to SO. If you want Chevre, I believe K28 is the largest size you can go with. I don't believe there's much of a difference between K28 and a K32 Sellier (having tried on both. I'm 5'4"). If you carry a lot, you may want to consider a K32 (so you can order this in Togo or Epsom). As for a crossbody option, I'm going to assume you'll have to mention this to your SA as you'll want to order a longer strap, as a standard strap won't fit cross body with a Sellier (it looks silly).
> 
> On a side note, in Selliers, you can't carry as much as you probably would in a B30.





BBC said:


> K32 would probably be the interior equivalent of B30.
> I have a B25 and sellier K28 and I carry the same stuff in both. K28 might even hold a bit more.


Thank you @Cygne18 , @BBC , and others, I am so grateful for your response and advice! I think either size will work and I will mention to SA the option for the longer strap. I  the input from everyone because its not everyday you get to SO and the options are too many to choose from.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Cygne18 said:


> Y'all, I'm going bananas. I placed my first SO (well, it's not 'officially' placed since I have a week to change it):
> 
> 1. The sample for the Malachite Togo came out very dark in the H lighting. I am hoping it's not quite as dark as pictured. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 4222233
> 
> 
> I've perused the threads and Malachite appears much more blue-green and brighter than pictured. I hope I won't get something that dark.
> 
> 2. I think I will nix the Bleu Paon contrast stitching. Dorky, horrible 'simulated' photo:
> 
> View attachment 4222234
> 
> 
> Super grateful for this incredible opportunity! AHHHH!!


Great choice! To me, Malachite is so beautiful in a B!!. I also love Anemone in a B.  Since I’m ordering a Kelly, I prefer it in BN, Bleu Saphire or Raisin...


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies, can I check anyone here does their SO in Blue Electrique with contrast black handle for their Birkin? Will appreciate if you can share your picture of your SO bag.


----------



## milotic55

Hi guys do u know if it possible for example to special order the bag body in one color and only the these part another color? Or you have put the sides of the bags another color as well?

For example in the picture can I change blue part NOT marked into pink and leave the two park mark in blue attol?


----------



## Cygne18

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Great choice! To me, Malachite is so beautiful in a B!!. I also love Anemone in a B.  Since I’m ordering a Kelly, I prefer it in BN, Bleu Saphire or Raisin...


I ordered a K too. The B picture was just to give me an idea of how it may be pictured with BP stitching. 
The colors you like are so beautiful and sophisticated!


----------



## Meta

milotic55 said:


> Hi guys do u know if it possible for example to special order the bag body in one color and only the these part another color? Or you have put the sides of the bags another color as well?
> 
> For example in the picture can I change blue part NOT marked into pink and leave the two park mark in blue attol?


No, it is no longer an option to order bicolor Birkin or Kelly with just handles and sangles. For Sellier Kelly, it has to include the side panels.


----------



## bagidiotic

milotic55 said:


> Hi guys do u know if it possible for example to special order the bag body in one color and only the these part another color? Or you have put the sides of the bags another color as well?
> 
> For example in the picture can I change blue part NOT marked into pink and leave the two park mark in blue attol?


You cant
Have to strictly follow the form stated


----------



## wenyihsu

milotic55 said:


> Hi guys do u know if it possible for example to special order the bag body in one color and only the these part another color? Or you have put the sides of the bags another color as well?
> 
> For example in the picture can I change blue part NOT marked into pink and leave the two park mark in blue attol?



No, you can’t. I believe there are 2 different versions for sellier kelly and they dont make any specifications as you have asked. Either the entire bag in one color (you can pick you lining color) or the 2nd version as exactly the pic.


----------



## Notorious Pink

milotic55 said:


> Hi guys do u know if it possible for example to special order the bag body in one color and only the these part another color? Or you have put the sides of the bags another color as well?
> 
> For example in the picture can I change blue part NOT marked into pink and leave the two park mark in blue attol?



OMG I loooooooooove this combo.
Is it yours?


----------



## LadyCupid

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies, can I check anyone here does their SO in Blue Electrique with contrast black handle for their Birkin? Will appreciate if you can share your picture of your SO bag.


Search engine such as Google does wonders. I am sure you can find pictures of this combo easily there with keywords such as "Hermes special order blue electric black".


----------



## Meta

wenyihsu said:


> No, you can’t. I believe there are 2 different versions for sellier kelly and they dont make any specifications as you have asked. Either the entire bag in one color (you can pick you lining color) or the 2nd version as exactly the pic.


There's 3 versions for Sellier Kelly actually. Version 1 is single color, Version 2 is contrast lining, and Version 3 is bicolor exterior, where secondary color is on handle, sangles, and side panels.


----------



## milotic55

weN84 said:


> No, it is no longer an option to order bicolor Birkin or Kelly with just handles and sangles. For Sellier Kelly, it has to include the side panels.


Ohh that so sad, so before they used to be able to do this?


----------



## ice75

yodaling1 said:


> Search engine such as Google does wonders. I am sure you can find pictures of this combo easily there with keywords such as "Hermes special order blue electric black".



Thank you yodaling!


----------



## pinklining

weN84 said:


> There's 3 versions for Sellier Kelly actually. Version 1 is single color, Version 2 is contrast lining, and Version 3 is bicolor exterior, where secondary color is on handle, sangles, and side panels.





milotic55 said:


> Hi guys do u know if it possible for example to special order the bag body in one color and only the these part another color? Or you have put the sides of the bags another color as well?
> 
> For example in the picture can I change blue part NOT marked into pink and leave the two park mark in blue attol?



Hope this pic helps to illustrate weN84's description of the 3 versions.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Cygne18 said:


> I ordered a K too. The B picture was just to give me an idea of how it may be pictured with BP stitching.
> The colors you like are so beautiful and sophisticated!


I haven’t seen a K in malachite, I’m looking forward to seeing your SO!


----------



## starduz

Hi,  I was wondering if  tri-colour is still available for special order?  Tia.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## disappeared

starduz said:


> Hi,  I was wondering if  tri-colour is still available for special order?  Tia.


Nope


----------



## caixinbaobao

hi everyone ！ I have a question , does everyone get a copy of your special order ? My SA write on a card didn’t give me any copy and I didn’t take pic ,is that normal ?


----------



## Gigllee

caixinbaobao said:


> hi everyone ！ I have a question , does everyone get a copy of your special order ? My SA write on a card didn’t give me any copy and I didn’t take pic ,is that normal ?


Yes. that sounds about right and normal. I recall asking for updates from my lovely SA said it’s best to kind of forget about the SO as it’s a waiting game. Now they will and should confirm to you that the order went though or not. However that was done in person not via any written communication. HTH


----------



## caixinbaobao

Thanks Gigllee!


Gigllee said:


> Yes. that sounds about right and normal. I recall asking for updates from my lovely SA said it’s best to kind of forget about the SO as it’s a waiting game. Now they will and should confirm to you that the order went though or not. However that was done in person not via any written communication. HTH


----------



## azukitea

caixinbaobao said:


> hi everyone ！ I have a question , does everyone get a copy of your special order ? My SA write on a card didn’t give me any copy and I didn’t take pic ,is that normal ?


@caixinbaobao 
I did get an email acknowledge confirming the specs of the SO.


----------



## lulilu

caixinbaobao said:


> hi everyone ！ I have a question , does everyone get a copy of your special order ? My SA write on a card didn’t give me any copy and I didn’t take pic ,is that normal ?



I've never gotten any papers or receipts.  I think you're good.


----------



## Lilikay

QuelleFromage said:


> Yep, that was me. New Bond Street. After threatening to put the bag in stock, they made me WIRE the funds and agreed to keep the bag for just one month. They lost a very good customer (actually two including DH).  I detest the SM there.


Indeed horrible experience.


----------



## westcoastgal

lulilu said:


> I've never gotten any papers or receipts.  I think you're good.


I got a verbal confirmation from my SA that Paris had accepted the order. I got a paper copy of my SO specs only once I received the SO itself.


----------



## Mosman

westcoastgal said:


> I got a verbal confirmation from my SA that Paris had accepted the order. I got a paper copy of my SO specs only once I received the SO itself.


Hi may I ask: How long from the day you put the order in that your SA verbally confirmed you that Paris accepted your order ???


----------



## westcoastgal

Mosman said:


> Hi may I ask: How long from the day you put the order in that your SA verbally confirmed you that Paris accepted your order ???


I asked my SA the same day I placed it if I could have a paper printout or something. She told me she had memorized my SO and she would input it for Paris. She told me I’d have a bit of time to change my mind, but I told her I was sure. About 1.5-2 weeks later she told me that Paris had accepted my SO. Hope this helps. I think the process can vary a little by store.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lulilu said:


> I've never gotten any papers or receipts.  I think you're good.



Me either. I always ask maybe a week or two after placing the SO, SA confirms that Paris accepted the order, that’s it. I’ve never gotten any paperwork aside from the little card that hangs over the edge of the box when the bag arrives.


----------



## Mosman

westcoastgal said:


> I asked my SA the same day I placed it if I could have a paper printout or something. She told me she had memorized my SO and she would input it for Paris. She told me I’d have a bit of time to change my mind, but I told her I was sure. About 1.5-2 weeks later she told me that Paris had accepted my SO. Hope this helps. I think the process can vary a little by store.


Thanks. Good to know as when I placed my order in, my SA said it will take around 4 weeks for Paris to sort out which order they will accept, but now over 4 weeks, so I think my order would be fine now.


----------



## westcoastgal

Mosman said:


> Thanks. Good to know as when I placed my order in, my SA said it will take around 4 weeks for Paris to sort out which order they will accept, but now over 4 weeks, so I think my order would be fine now.


I think you are good. Congratulations!


----------



## mygoodies

weN84 said:


> There's 3 versions for Sellier Kelly actually. Version 1 is single color, Version 2 is contrast lining, and Version 3 is bicolor exterior, where secondary color is on handle, sangles, and side panels.



There’s been mixed info regarding the lining color if u go for Version 3. 

I’m wondering what color would the lining be if u go for Version 3?

Would H do the lining in color nr 1 or 2? My FSH told me that with Version 3, the color nr 2 has to be same as lining color, hence the color nr 2 must be available in lining color as well. However I’ve seen bags of which the lining color is the same as chosen color nr 1. 
Super confusing!


----------



## caixinbaobao

lulilu said:


> I've never gotten any papers or receipts.  I think you're good.


Thanks Lulilu


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## caixinbaobao

azukitea said:


> @caixinbaobao
> I did get an email acknowledge confirming the specs of the SO.


Thanks Azukitea


----------



## Meta

mygoodies said:


> There’s been mixed info regarding the lining color if u go for Version 3.
> 
> I’m wondering what color would the lining be if u go for Version 3?
> 
> Would H do the lining in color nr 1 or 2? My FSH told me that with Version 3, the color nr 2 has to be same as lining color, hence the color nr 2 must be available in lining color as well. However I’ve seen bags of which the lining color is the same as chosen color nr 1.
> Super confusing!





mygoodies said:


> There’s been mixed info regarding the lining color if u go for Version 3.
> 
> I’m wondering what color would the lining be if u go for Version 3?
> 
> Would H do the lining in color nr 1 or 2? My FSH told me that with Version 3, the color nr 2 has to be same as lining color, hence the color nr 2 must be available in lining color as well. However I’ve seen bags of which the lining color is the same as chosen color nr 1.
> Super confusing!


For any bicolor exteriors, both colors are to be chosen from the same leather group, regardless of what is available for lining. For version 3 in Sellier Kelly, the lining is the primary color, color 1. Kindly see image below for reference.


----------



## tramcaro

Mosman said:


> Thanks. Good to know as when I placed my order in, my SA said it will take around 4 weeks for Paris to sort out which order they will accept, but now over 4 weeks, so I think my order would be fine now.


I’ve been told by the ladies who have gone through many SOs before that no news is good news...  I never got anything, not even a confirmation that Paris accepted the order.  It was placed at FSH.  My SA put it in, told me to trust him, and one day I just got the email 9 months afterward that my Kelly arrived....  It’s like watching that show “ She didn’t know she was pregnant” where people just pop out babies out of the blue...


----------



## replayii

了


----------



## bagidiotic

replayii said:


> 了


???Haha mandarin


----------



## oohshinythings

TeeCee77 said:


> Anyone know this answer for sure?? I sure hope I can pick from any of the lining colors and not just limited to exterior. Eek!


Not sure if you placed your order yet, but I was able to choose a lining colour from the main lining colours list this round for my ostrich SO. (And ironically, could NOT choose an ostrich colour for the lining!) Go figure!


----------



## Possum

weN84 said:


> For any bicolor exteriors, both colors are to be chosen from the same leather group, regardless of what is available for lining. For version 3 in Sellier Kelly, the lining is the primary color, color 1. Kindly see image below for reference.
> View attachment 4227280


Thankyou for always sharing your wealth of knowledge @weN84 … you are a Purse Forum treasure


----------



## Meta

Possum said:


> Thankyou for always sharing your wealth of knowledge @weN84 … you are a Purse Forum treasure


Thank you  You're too kind with your words.  I'm just a _little_ obsessed


----------



## FreddieMac

Does anyone have a complete list of all bag styles available for SO? I'm not strictly thinking bi-colours and the like, but just styles that can be SO'd from the selected colour range.

From recollection and the image from SS17 styles, you can do:
B, K Dépêches, K Retourné, K Sellier, Constance, Bolide, Jigé, Plume, Sac à Dépêches

Are there more? For instance HAC's, Jypsieres, others?


----------



## Meta

FreddieMac said:


> Does anyone have a complete list of all bag styles available for SO? I'm not strictly thinking bi-colours and the like, but just styles that can be SO'd from the selected colour range.
> 
> From recollection and the image from SS17 styles, you can do:
> B, K Dépêches, K Retourné, K Sellier, Constance, Bolide, Jigé, Plume, Sac à Dépêches
> 
> Are there more? For instance HAC's, Jypsieres, others?


Yes, there are more styles but the styles you listed are available for bicolor options. Your SA would be the best person to ask on the available styles for SO as some stores restrict their SO to only certain styles.  HTH.


----------



## FreddieMac

weN84 said:


> Yes, there are more styles but the styles you listed are available for bicolor options. Your SA would be the best person to ask on the available styles for SO as some stores restrict their SO to only certain styles.  HTH.



Thank you, I'll do exactly that!

I wonder why they don't allow bi-colour for HAC's, other than perhaps as it's a less popular style than the B's and they have standardised things as much as possible to streamline the delivery timescales.


----------



## allanrvj

FreddieMac said:


> Thank you, I'll do exactly that!
> 
> I wonder why they don't allow bi-colour for HAC's, other than perhaps as it's a less popular style than the B's and they have standardised things as much as possible to streamline the delivery timescales.


HACs cannot be bicolor anymore? *navicular* is so lucky, then


----------



## Austintx

Hello knowledgeable TPFers - my lovely SA mentioned to me she may be able to offer me a SO for next semester - so excited!!  General question about pricing - I know it probably depends upon the size of the bag and leather but in general, is the price very different for SO’s because they are custom?  For instance, if I ordered a B30 in Togo leather but with different color interior/exterior, would this be very different in pricing from a regular B30 in Togo?  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## disappeared

Austintx said:


> Hello knowledgeable TPFers - my lovely SA mentioned to me she may be able to offer me a SO for next semester - so excited!!  General question about pricing - I know it probably depends upon the size of the bag and leather but in general, is the price very different for SO’s because they are custom?  For instance, if I ordered a B30 in Togo leather but with different color interior/exterior, would this be very different in pricing from a regular B30 in Togo?  Thanks in advance!!!


Same priced depending on leather


----------



## allure244

Austintx said:


> Hello knowledgeable TPFers - my lovely SA mentioned to me she may be able to offer me a SO for next semester - so excited!!  General question about pricing - I know it probably depends upon the size of the bag and leather but in general, is the price very different for SO’s because they are custom?  For instance, if I ordered a B30 in Togo leather but with different color interior/exterior, would this be very different in pricing from a regular B30 in Togo?  Thanks in advance!!!



No, it would be the same price as a regular b30 in Togo. The price would be the current selling price when the bag finally arrives not the price when the special order was placed. 

Congratulations on being offered an SO. It’s very exciting news!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Austintx

allure244 said:


> No, it would be the same price as a regular b30 in Togo. The price would be the current selling price when the bag finally arrives not the price when the special order was placed.
> 
> Congratulations on being offered an SO. It’s very exciting news!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## ice75

Hi ladies,I have been invited to do my 1st SO bag. My question is do I choose the 2 colours from the same leather? I’m more interested in getting the colours from togo leather.Im considering doing B30 for this SO, Will appreciate your advice.


----------



## lulilu

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies,I have been invited to do my 1st SO bag. My question is do I choose the 2 colours from the same leather? I’m more interested in getting the colours from togo leather.Im considering doing B30 for this SO, Will appreciate your advice.



If you read back in this thread, you will see info re the colors and leathers available for both outside and interior.


----------



## ice75

lulilu said:


> If you read back in this thread, you will see info re the colors and leathers available for both outside and interior.


Thank you lulilu


----------



## bagidiotic

ice75 said:


> Hi ladies,I have been invited to do my 1st SO bag. My question is do I choose the 2 colours from the same leather? I’m more interested in getting the colours from togo leather.Im considering doing B30 for this SO, Will appreciate your advice.


This is collection for so thread
Read the thread on so
You will get more information and ideas there
Congratulations ice


----------



## mauihappyplace

Placing first SO for B30 Chevre... didn’t see the pricing on the “pricing thread”. But Does anyone know price in USD? I did find a price in CHF. Thanks! Sorry it’s a bit off topic. It’s a really cool opportunity. I picked RC with Blue indigo interior and brushed GHW


----------



## mauihappyplace

mauihappyplace said:


> Placing first SO for B30 Chevre... didn’t see the pricing on the “pricing thread”. But Does anyone know price in USD? I did find a price in CHF. Thanks! Sorry it’s a bit off topic. It’s a really cool opportunity. I picked RC with Blue indigo interior and brushed GHW


I would have moved this post to placing SO thread but can’t figure out how to delete post.sorry


----------



## ice75

bagidiotic said:


> This is collection for so thread
> Read the thread on so
> You will get more information and ideas there
> Congratulations ice


Thank you bagidiotic.

The lining colour are the choices for the for the interior and piping?


----------



## bagidiotic

ice75 said:


> Thank you bagidiotic.
> 
> The lining colour are the choices for the for the interior and piping?


Yes all there
Enjoy the process of making so


----------



## ice75

bagidiotic said:


> Yes all there
> Enjoy the process of making so


Thank you so much! At least I know how to start choosing the colour before meeting SM


----------



## bagidiotic

mauihappyplace said:


> Placing first SO for B30 Chevre... didn’t see the pricing on the “pricing thread”. But Does anyone know price in USD? I did find a price in CHF. Thanks! Sorry it’s a bit off topic. It’s a really cool opportunity. I picked RC with Blue indigo interior and brushed GHW


Since you have concerns about the price
Why not ask your store when placing the order


----------



## mauihappyplace

bagidiotic said:


> Since you have concerns about the price
> Why not ask your store when placing the order


Thanks Good idea! Not particularly “concerned” but was so excited to finish design I didn’t ask my SA and I thought someone might know. She is off the next few days


----------



## acrowcounted

mauihappyplace said:


> Placing first SO for B30 Chevre... didn’t see the pricing on the “pricing thread”. But Does anyone know price in USD? I did find a price in CHF. Thanks! Sorry it’s a bit off topic. It’s a really cool opportunity. I picked RC with Blue indigo interior and brushed GHW


Basing it off the difference between Epsom and Chèvre in small leather goods, Chèvre is usually slightly more expensive than Epsom. If an Epsom B30 is currently 10400USD, I would guesstimate that Chèvre would be near 11000 USD. However, I do expect a "price correction" at the turn of the year so it's really anyone's guess.


----------



## mauihappyplace

acrowcounted said:


> Basing it off the difference between Epsom and Chèvre in small leather goods, Chèvre is usually slightly more expensive than Epsom. If an Epsom B30 is currently 10400USD, I would guesstimate that Chèvre would be near 11000 USD. However, I do expect a "price correction" at the turn of the year so it's really anyone's guess.


Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Unexpected new SO. Not sure what to get. Either B30 Chèvre (I don't have a B30 although I was holding out for black Box) or a K28 retourné. Shiny PHW this time.  Wish Rouge H was available besides in Sombrero.
Last SO I just picked my 2 favorite H colors I didn't already own (Raisin and BE). 
Maybe Gris T?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## luxi_max

QuelleFromage said:


> Unexpected new SO. Not sure what to get. Either B30 Chèvre (I don't have a B30 although I was holding out for black Box) or a K28 retourné. Shiny PHW this time.  Wish Rouge H was available besides in Sombrero.
> Last SO I just picked my 2 favorite H colors I didn't already own (Raisin and BE).
> Maybe Gris T?



Gris T with PHW would be beautiful! Are you thinking about a different interior color and contrast stitching? I just placed mine yesterday and believe GT is only available in Clemence.


----------



## QuelleFromage

luxi_max said:


> Gris T with PHW would be beautiful! Are you thinking about a different interior color and contrast stitching? I just placed mine yesterday and believe GT is only available in Clemence.


Yes, if I do a special order I will always at least do a different interior - it's fun. I LOVE Clemence, so am fine with it, although I'd prefer Clemence in a B to a K. Still in a K28 it could be amazing. Maybe with UV interior if they accept that.


----------



## QuelleFromage

What happened to the rest of this thread?!


----------



## Yoshi1296

omg woah...


----------



## cavalla

QuelleFromage said:


> What happened to the rest of this thread?!



Somehow it got split into 2 threads? The previous posts are here.


----------



## acrowcounted

cavalla said:


> Somehow it got split into 2 threads? The previous posts are here.


No, that other one has always existed. This one used to be hundreds of pages long and they have now vanished...? I wonder if maybe a mod tried to merge them? I've reported it and hope they can undo the change as one thread was mainly talk about preparing and placing an order while this one was about receiving your order and how long you had to wait.


----------



## mp4

I hope the rest comes back!


----------



## cavalla

acrowcounted said:


> No, that other one has always existed. This one used to be hundreds of pages long and they have now vanished...? I wonder if maybe a mod tried to merge them? I've reported it and hope they can undo the change as one thread was mainly talk about preparing and placing an order while this one was about receiving your order and how long you had to wait.



It's here.

[edit to add] Not sure what happened. When I clicked through the first time it directed me to the right link, but then it kept going to an image afterwards. But if you do a search with the title, you'll be able to find the previous one. Technical issue I guess?


----------



## carlinha

yikes i panicked too, hope they bring the whole thread back!!


----------



## JetSetGo!

Checking...


----------



## JJA0421

luxi_max said:


> Gris T with PHW would be beautiful! Are you thinking about a different interior color and contrast stitching? I just placed mine yesterday and believe GT is only available in Clemence.



GT also comes in Togo!  I was offer by my SA yesterday GT with Phw! Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## luxi_max

JJA0421 said:


> GT also comes in Togo!  I was offer by my SA yesterday GT with Phw! Can’t wait to see it!



Thanks for the info and congrats on the offer!  I was referring options available for special order this round.


----------



## naths

Finally arrived after a long wait my SO placed in November 2016. Kelly 32 Togo Anemone interior Rose Jaipur! [emoji322]


----------



## Hatsoff1

naths said:


> Finally arrived after a long wait my SO placed in November 2016. Kelly 32 Togo Anemone interior Rose Jaipur! [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229387
> View attachment 4229390



Beautiful combo - very elegant! Well may you wear!
Still patiently waiting on my Kelly from May 2017.....


----------



## ice75

Ladies,help....

I saw Gris agate, Terre Cuite in the lining colour chart and went to google for the colours.Seems like they are colours for Ostrich.The lining I’m looking for is regular leathers.Are these 2 colours considered as choices for regular leather SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

ice75 said:


> Ladies,help....
> 
> I saw Gris agate, Terre Cuite in the lining colour chart and went to google for the colours.Seems like they are colours for Ostrich.The lining I’m looking for is regular leathers.Are these 2 colours considered as choices for regular leather SO?


I think they're in there because the chevre pigmentée is dyed for the ostrich bags' lining ... meaning you should be able to use for lining in a regular leather bag.


----------



## Notorious Pink

JJA0421 said:


> GT also comes in Togo!  I was offer by my SA yesterday GT with Phw! Can’t wait to see it!



That’s for regular production, not SO. It’s not on the SO list.


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> Unexpected new SO. Not sure what to get. Either B30 Chèvre (I don't have a B30 although I was holding out for black Box) or a K28 retourné. Shiny PHW this time.  Wish Rouge H was available besides in Sombrero.
> Last SO I just picked my 2 favorite H colors I didn't already own (Raisin and BE).
> Maybe Gris T?


Maybe if you want B30 in chèvre you could choose blue sapphire. Gris T is amazing too.


----------



## azukitea

naths said:


> Finally arrived after a long wait my SO placed in November 2016. Kelly 32 Togo Anemone interior Rose Jaipur! [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229387
> View attachment 4229390


Congrats and wow the legendary anemone! It's very beautiful! I need to consider this as my next SO!
Mine is anemone interior, and my SA just told me I should be getting mine soon! I placed order end of many, so fingers crossed


----------



## Cygne18

naths said:


> Finally arrived after a long wait my SO placed in November 2016. Kelly 32 Togo Anemone interior Rose Jaipur! [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229387
> View attachment 4229390


Simply beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## BirkinLover77

naths said:


> Finally arrived after a long wait my SO placed in November 2016. Kelly 32 Togo Anemone interior Rose Jaipur! [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229387
> View attachment 4229390


Wow! Beautiful SO!! Congratulations


----------



## ice75

QuelleFromage said:


> I think they're in there because the chevre pigmentée is dyed for the ostrich bags' lining ... meaning you should be able to use for lining in a regular leather bag.


Thank you QuelleFromage!


----------



## navicular

FreddieMac said:


> Does anyone have a complete list of all bag styles available for SO? I'm not strictly thinking bi-colours and the like, but just styles that can be SO'd from the selected colour range.
> 
> From recollection and the image from SS17 styles, you can do:
> B, K Dépêches, K Retourné, K Sellier, Constance, Bolide, Jigé, Plume, Sac à Dépêches
> 
> Are there more? For instance HAC's, Jypsieres, others?



From my recollection, the other men’s bags available for SO are: HAC, the cityback backpack, City Hall briefcase, steve light, sac a depeches light and jypsiere (incl size 37)


----------



## westcoastgal

naths said:


> Finally arrived after a long wait my SO placed in November 2016. Kelly 32 Togo Anemone interior Rose Jaipur! [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229387
> View attachment 4229390


Your bag is gorgeous. Congrats!


----------



## FreddieMac

navicular said:


> From my recollection, the other men’s bags available for SO are: HAC, the cityback backpack, City Hall briefcase, steve light, sac a depeches light and jypsiere (incl size 37)


Thanks!


----------



## chicinthecity777

naths said:


> Finally arrived after a long wait my SO placed in November 2016. Kelly 32 Togo Anemone interior Rose Jaipur! [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229387
> View attachment 4229390


Gorgeous! May I know which twilly is on your beauty?


----------



## Meta

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Gorgeous! May I know which twilly is on your beauty?


Not OP but the twilly is Brandebourgs.


----------



## chicinthecity777

weN84 said:


> Not OP but the twilly is Brandebourgs.
> View attachment 4230763


Thank you!


----------



## Sparkledolll

6 months and 2 weeks in the making! She’s finally here. Rose Azalea and Gris Asphalt K25. I left the stitching up to the craftsman and they did an amazing job choosing [emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

Natalie j said:


> 6 months and 2 weeks in the making! She’s finally here. Rose Azalea and Gris Asphalt K25. I left the stitching up to the craftsman and they did an amazing job choosing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231481
> View attachment 4231482


Awesome 
Plus contrast stitching 
Congrats


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Serva1

Natalie j said:


> 6 months and 2 weeks in the making! She’s finally here. Rose Azalea and Gris Asphalt K25. I left the stitching up to the craftsman and they did an amazing job choosing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231481
> View attachment 4231482



This bag is stunning [emoji7][emoji177] huge congrats!


----------



## Hatsoff1

Natalie j said:


> 6 months and 2 weeks in the making! She’s finally here. Rose Azalea and Gris Asphalt K25. I left the stitching up to the craftsman and they did an amazing job choosing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231481
> View attachment 4231482


Gorgeous!


----------



## lulilu

Natalie j said:


> 6 months and 2 weeks in the making! She’s finally here. Rose Azalea and Gris Asphalt K25. I left the stitching up to the craftsman and they did an amazing job choosing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231481
> View attachment 4231482



I love the craftsman's choice of subtle stitching.  Very pretty!


----------



## hopiko

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Gorgeous! May I know which twilly is on your beauty?


Hi! For reference, here is my SO Rose shocking/confetti SO from 2015 with the same twillies!  It was a quickie, only took 8 months!!!


----------



## hopiko

Natalie j said:


> 6 months and 2 weeks in the making! She’s finally here. Rose Azalea and Gris Asphalt K25. I left the stitching up to the craftsman and they did an amazing job choosing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231481
> View attachment 4231482


Natalie, this is absolutely stunning!  What a perfect little gem!  So cool and chic!  Congrats!  I can’t believe how quickly this arrived for you!  Enjoy!


----------



## hopiko

naths said:


> Finally arrived after a long wait my SO placed in November 2016. Kelly 32 Togo Anemone interior Rose Jaipur! [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229387
> View attachment 4229390


I love anemone...so pretty with the RJ interior!  Long wait but totally worth it!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

naths said:


> Finally arrived after a long wait my SO placed in November 2016. Kelly 32 Togo Anemone interior Rose Jaipur! [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229387
> View attachment 4229390



This is soooooo pretty!


----------



## chicinthecity777

hopiko said:


> Hi! For reference, here is my SO Rose shocking/confetti SO from 2015 with the same twillies!  It was a quickie, only took 8 months!!!


Amazing! Love the bag and the twilly is perfect for it!


----------



## westcoastgal

Natalie j said:


> 6 months and 2 weeks in the making! She’s finally here. Rose Azalea and Gris Asphalt K25. I left the stitching up to the craftsman and they did an amazing job choosing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231481
> View attachment 4231482


Love it. Congratulations!


----------



## westcoastgal

hopiko said:


> Hi! For reference, here is my SO Rose shocking/confetti SO from 2015 with the same twillies!  It was a quickie, only took 8 months!!!


You are keeping this bag pristine, and your bag is beautiful!


----------



## MAGJES

hopiko said:


> Hi! For reference, here is my SO Rose shocking/confetti SO from 2015 with the same twillies!  It was a quickie, only took 8 months!!!


So gorgeous!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Natalie j said:


> 6 months and 2 weeks in the making! She’s finally here. Rose Azalea and Gris Asphalt K25. I left the stitching up to the craftsman and they did an amazing job choosing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231481
> View attachment 4231482


Wow! Simply stunning SO combo!! Congratulations


----------



## Prufrock613

Natalie j said:


> 6 months and 2 weeks in the making! She’s finally here. Rose Azalea and Gris Asphalt K25. I left the stitching up to the craftsman and they did an amazing job choosing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231481
> View attachment 4231482


Wow!  Just beautiful !!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Natalie j said:


> 6 months and 2 weeks in the making! She’s finally here. Rose Azalea and Gris Asphalt K25. I left the stitching up to the craftsman and they did an amazing job choosing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231481
> View attachment 4231482


So pretty! Enjoy in good health!


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Just completed my first special order! Kelly 25 sellier chevre noir with rose tyrien lining, brushed palladium hardware and 105cm strap. Now the wait begins!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Dreaming Big

I have to re do my SO tomorrow. If I want different piping only, do I choose from the same leather list or the lining list?


----------



## Possum

Dreaming Big said:


> I have to re do my SO tomorrow. If I want different piping only, do I choose from the same leather list or the lining list?


I believe you choose from the lining list, as the piping will match the lining.


----------



## Meta

Dreaming Big said:


> I have to re do my SO tomorrow. If I want different piping only, do I choose from the same leather list or the lining list?


Same leather as it's considered bicolor exterior. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Possum

I'm sorry if my information is wrong. The bag I ordered in September has the body in togo, and interior colour Gris T. My SM suggested I do contrast piping in Gris T to make it a little more special, as it's my first SO. Gris T is not a togo option, but I haven't heard that my SO has been rejected.


----------



## Meta

Possum said:


> I'm sorry if my information is wrong. The bag I ordered in September has the body in togo, and interior colour Gris T. My SM suggested I do contrast piping in Gris T to make it a little more special, as it's my first SO. Gris T is not a togo option, but I haven't heard that my SO has been rejected.


Or perhaps you're right since your SO didn't get rejected.  I was thinking of ordering an SO with piping last Spring but because the color for piping wasn't in the same leather group, it wasn't possible. I don't recall if it was available as lining. @Dreaming Big please report back on your order with piping please.


----------



## Dreaming Big

I will report back. My original SO this round was rejected for a different reason.


----------



## bertrande

Cygne18 said:


> Hi, there....! Congratulations! I just adore adore  the K Sellier. Chevre is (from what I've read) a well-loved leather to select for an SO since Selliers typically are produced in Epsom leather. In addition, Togo (which I love), is another option to SO.



I have just been offered a replacement SO because my original order was rejected (1.5 years after it was placed!). Not sure why as the leather and colour are both still available in this season’s SO list. Anyway, I enquired about doing a sellier in Togo and was told the only options I have are chèvre and Epsom. Does anyone know this to be the case or is it store dependent? Thank you!


----------



## Cygne18

bertrande said:


> I have just been offered a replacement SO because my original order was rejected (1.5 years after it was placed!). Not sure why as the leather and colour are both still available in this season’s SO list. Anyway, I enquired about doing a sellier in Togo and was told the only options I have are chèvre and Epsom. Does anyone know this to be the case or is it store dependent? Thank you!


I'm so sorry to hear this @bertrande. What did you order, BTW? My SA submitted my order, but the manager has not input the order yet, so I'm not sure if it will be processed. We'll see.


----------



## bertrande

weN84 said:


> Joining these folks to be casualty number 6. My SO Kelly in Chevre that was placed in March this year has been canceled.  On the bright side, it wasn't a long wait and I already have this color in my collection so I'm not disappointed or upset. That said, all the colors for Chevre orders that has been canceled are still offered for this Fall SO window.



Another casualty here. Order placed last year, chèvre sellier with black as the main colour. Reason was lack of leather...but the same choice remains for fall 2018 so am not sure if I should chance it and order the same thing again!


----------



## bertrande

Cygne18 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this @bertrande. What did you order, BTW? My SA submitted my order, but the manager has not input the order yet, so I'm not sure if it will be processed. We'll see.



I have not ordered - I could not decide. The cancelled order was placed more than a year ago. A sellier Kelly with black as the main colour (can’t quite remember the details now) which is strangely still available for order this season. Wondering whether to reorder a similar combination lol.


----------



## bagidiotic

bertrande said:


> I have just been offered a replacement SO because my original order was rejected (1.5 years after it was placed!). Not sure why as the leather and colour are both still available in this season’s SO list. Anyway, I enquired about doing a sellier in Togo and was told the only options I have are chèvre and Epsom. Does anyone know this to be the case or is it store dependent? Thank you!


Yes togo will not be accepted as sellier
Paris replied not enough master artisans to fulfill this request


----------



## Cygne18

bertrande said:


> I have not ordered - I could not decide. The cancelled order was placed more than a year ago. A sellier Kelly with black as the main colour (can’t quite remember the details now) which is strangely still available for order this season. Wondering whether to reorder a similar combination lol.


I was wondering what you originally ordered (that was cancelled).



bagidiotic said:


> Yes togo will not be accepted as sellier
> Paris replied not enough master artisans to fulfill this request


Oh nooo. I am seriously bummed. Maybe I should get Chevre?


----------



## bagidiotic

Cygne18 said:


> I was wondering what you originally ordered (that was cancelled).
> 
> 
> Oh nooo. I am seriously bummed. Maybe I should get Chevre?


Up to you to decide 
Many other option options for sellier


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

bertrande said:


> I have just been offered a replacement SO because my original order was rejected (1.5 years after it was placed!). Not sure why as the leather and colour are both still available in this season’s SO list. Anyway, I enquired about doing a sellier in Togo and was told the only options I have are chèvre and Epsom. Does anyone know this to be the case or is it store dependent? Thank you!


I ordered a sellier 25 in Togo last year and was told it was accepted, still waiting though!


----------



## bertrande

Cygne18 said:


> I was wondering what you originally ordered (that was cancelled).



Sellier Kelly - main colour was black in chèvre - I forget the interior and thread colours; can’t remember if it was pink, white or yellow! (And obviously the specific shades as well) I didn’t get an confirmation specifying what I ordered and it was 1.5 years ago. 



Pinkfairyjade said:


> I ordered a sellier 25 in Togo last year and was told it was accepted, still waiting though!



All the best and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

bertrande said:


> Another casualty here. Order placed last year, chèvre sellier with black as the main colour. Reason was lack of leather...but the same choice remains for fall 2018 so am not sure if I should chance it and order the same thing again!


So sorry that you're another one.  

That would bring the tally up to 7 for cancelled Chevre orders: 7 Kellys, of which 6 in Retourne and 1 in Sellier. The other canceled order was a Retourne Kelly 32 in Epsom.   This is rather frustrating.


----------



## sarahfl

bertrande said:


> Another casualty here. Order placed last year, chèvre sellier with black as the main colour. Reason was lack of leather...but the same choice remains for fall 2018 so am not sure if I should chance it and order the same thing again!


I wonder where were those SO placed? Were all of them outside of Paris?


----------



## bagidiotic

Pinkfairyjade said:


> I ordered a sellier 25 in Togo last year and was told it was accepted, still waiting though!


Gd luck to yours
Mine was cancelled after 30mths of waiting 
Frustrated!!!
The bonus was 
My sweet sm immediately make it up for me
First I was given a push order ready so c18 rghw 
Next my sm priorities another so for me this season 
Oh well
Paris has the final decision


----------



## Mosman

bertrande said:


> I have just been offered a replacement SO because my original order was rejected (1.5 years after it was placed!). Not sure why as the leather and colour are both still available in this season’s SO list. Anyway, I enquired about doing a sellier in Togo and was told the only options I have are chèvre and Epsom. Does anyone know this to be the case or is it store dependent? Thank you!


I was told Togo is too thin for sellier.


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Gd luck to yours
> Mine was cancelled after 30mths of waiting
> Frustrated!!!
> The bonus was
> My sweet sm immediately make it up for me
> First I was given a push order ready so c18 rghw
> Next my sm priorities another so for me this season
> Oh well
> Paris has the final decision



So sorry to hear that. Almost 3 years!
Since this is the SO thread after all, care to share the specs of your push offer C, would love to know. Congrats!


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> So sorry to hear that. Almost 3 years!
> Since this is the SO thread after all, care to share the specs of your push offer C, would love to know. Congrats!


No Choice 
Our h fate doesn't control by us from the beginning right
Haha 
Not as lucky comparing to xiang2
Specs for c18
Gris mouette/malachite Epsom 
Thanks pg28


----------



## carlinha

bagidiotic said:


> Gd luck to yours
> Mine was cancelled after 30mths of waiting
> Frustrated!!!
> The bonus was
> My sweet sm immediately make it up for me
> First I was given a push order ready so c18 rghw
> Next my sm priorities another so for me this season
> Oh well
> Paris has the final decision


i'm so sorry to hear your SO was cancelled after all that wait 
but glad you got a push order right away!  and another SO for this season!


----------



## bagidiotic

carlinha said:


> i'm so sorry to hear your SO was cancelled after all that wait
> but glad you got a push order right away!  and another SO for this season!


Thanks carlinha
Blessing in disguise haha


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> No Choice
> Our h fate doesn't control by us from the beginning right
> Haha
> Not as lucky comparing to xiang2
> Specs for c18
> Gris mouette/malachite Epsom
> Thanks pg28


Thank you dear, for sharing such a special bag. Paris is just weird. My bag took 2 years plus and someone else’s took 6 months. Almost exact specs. But that’s Hermes.


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear, for sharing such a special bag. Paris is just weird. My bag took 2 years plus and someone else’s took 6 months. Almost exact specs. But that’s Hermes. [emoji38]


We love the French styles isn't it Haha
Cest la vie


----------



## MSO13

Pinkfairyjade said:


> I ordered a sellier 25 in Togo last year and was told it was accepted, still waiting though!



Me too, not a 25 but Togo Sellier and my SA is looking into a status update as she thought it might be arriving before end of year. Who knows with H?


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

bertrande said:


> I have just been offered a replacement SO because my original order was rejected (1.5 years after it was placed!). Not sure why as the leather and colour are both still available in this season’s SO list. Anyway, I enquired about doing a sellier in Togo and was told the only options I have are chèvre and Epsom. Does anyone know this to be the case or is it store dependent? Thank you!





bagidiotic said:


> Yes togo will not be accepted as sellier
> Paris replied not enough master artisans to fulfill this request





Pinkfairyjade said:


> I ordered a sellier 25 in Togo last year and was told it was accepted, still waiting though!





Mosman said:


> I was told Togo is too thin for sellier.





Mosman said:


> I was told Togo is too thin for sellier.


@MSO13 ,@bagidiotic ,@Pinkfairyjade @Mosman, etc., 
I placed my SO yesterday.  I really, really wanted K28 Sellier in Blue Nuit Togo, because I love the fat grains of Togo and I love the structured look of Sellier.  SM and SA said that Togo does not come out as good on Sellier because it get pulled too tight on the edges and does not make for a nice finished product.  I trust my SA/SM opinions, so I chose Epsom Blue indigo,  I have never been a fan of epsom, with the small embossed grains but the color is beautiful...now after reading these posts of Togo being a No Go lol, I suppose I made a good decision on epsom?

Btw, my iPad keeps autocorrecting Sellier to the word smellier..


----------



## pkt

Does anyone have the color chart for SO fall 2018? If it has already even posted, can you let me know the post #
Thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mosman said:


> I was told Togo is too thin for sellier.





MSO13 said:


> Me too, not a 25 but Togo Sellier and my SA is looking into a status update as she thought it might be arriving before end of year. Who knows with H?



I picked up a Togo sellier last year. There were no issues with it. The sellier is strengthened by a second layer of leather and it is VERY structured. 
My store is still taking Togo Sellier orders.


----------



## acrowcounted

pkt said:


> Does anyone have the color chart for SO fall 2018? If it has already even posted, can you let me know the post #
> Thank you


Page 261


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Junglemm

Hi! I will do my first SO next week! And I have a quick question;
What kind of bag is allowed to order in Veau doblis? Is B or K allowed?

Thank you!!


----------



## MSO13

QuelleFromage said:


> I picked up a Togo sellier last year. There were no issues with it. The sellier is strengthened by a second layer of leather and it is VERY structured.
> My store is still taking Togo Sellier orders.



I'm not worried at all! I know it'll be gorgeous and sturdy-if they decide to make it 

I chose Togo Sellier because this color has beautiful resin and I love the Sellier edges. I ordered a while ago and it was accepted right away so I'll keep the dream alive till I hear otherwise.


----------



## ayc

Junglemm said:


> Hi! I will do my first SO next week! And I have a quick question;
> What kind of bag is allowed to order in Veau doblis? Is B or K allowed?
> 
> Thank you!!


Was told not for B or K...


----------



## pkt

acrowcounted said:


> Page 261


Thank you


----------



## Junglemm

ayc said:


> Was told not for B or K...



Ok Thank you!


----------



## Birkinitis

I am confused about which  "A La Carte" colors are available and I am sorry for asking such a silly question.  I see the latest chart  (post 3906) but I also see on the web that the current thread colors are filled with colors not offered on the leather chart. For example,  the color Vert Veronese being available as a  thread but not a leather color offered this year that I can see.  So, are we limited and are we still choosing colors from the 2018 chart for reference or is there a 2019  color chart lurking around for SO's soon to be placed?  Lastly, any thoughts on a Kelly 28 Gold with brushed Gold as a SO or is that a waste of a great opportunity?    Thanking you all in advance, I greatly appreciate any input.  Hugs!


----------



## oohshinythings

Birkinitis said:


> I am confused about which  "A La Carte" colors are available and I am sorry for asking such a silly question.  I see the latest chart  (post 3906) but I also see on the web that the current thread colors are filled with colors not offered on the leather chart. For example,  the color Vert Veronese being available as a  thread but not a leather color offered this year that I can see.  So, are we limited and are we still choosing colors from the 2018 chart for reference or is there a 2019  color chart lurking around for SO's soon to be placed?  Lastly, any thoughts on a Kelly 28 Gold with brushed Gold as a SO or is that a waste of a great opportunity?    Thanking you all in advance, I greatly appreciate any input.  Hugs!


To answer your first question, thread colours aren't a 1:1 match with leather colours. This has always been the case. For this round of SO's (F/W 2018), it is the 2018 colour chart. Hope that's helpful!


----------



## acrowcounted

Birkinitis said:


> I am confused about which  "A La Carte" colors are available and I am sorry for asking such a silly question.  I see the latest chart  (post 3906) but I also see on the web that the current thread colors are filled with colors not offered on the leather chart. For example,  the color Vert Veronese being available as a  thread but not a leather color offered this year that I can see.  So, are we limited and are we still choosing colors from the 2018 chart for reference or is there a 2019  color chart lurking around for SO's soon to be placed?  Lastly, any thoughts on a Kelly 28 Gold with brushed Gold as a SO or is that a waste of a great opportunity?    Thanking you all in advance, I greatly appreciate any input.  Hugs!


Thread colors are just the choices of thread available and hold no bearing on the leather choices. Logistically, I assume it is much easier to maintain a wide stock of thread colors as opposed to bolts of leather. The current SO options are actually known as "Spring/Summer 2019" since we are ordering in advance for next year's delivery (as this thread so enlightened me). Good luck deciding. A Gold bag with a pop of color inside would be fun for sure!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

SO. As of 10 am this morning, all SOs were placed for my store. I’m guessing it’s the same for others. So In the spirit of Halloween, I wanted to wish us all good luck on receiving the “treat” of our respective SOs being accepted and not getting a trick and having to reorder or wait forever (2years+) for them to be fabricated. Trick-or-treat!


----------



## Cygne18

PoppyLadyBird said:


> SO. As of 10 am this morning, all SOs were placed for my store. I’m guessing it’s the same for others. So In the spirit of Halloween, I wanted to wish us all good luck on receiving the “treat” of our respective SOs being accepted and not getting a trick and having to reorder or wait forever (2years+) for them to be fabricated. Trick-or-treat!


Happy Halloween, dear @PoppyLadyBird!


----------



## Junior Mints

uh oh. i haven't submitted mine yet! i came here to ask for help... hopefully i'm not too late!

i'm thinking of ordering b30 in anemone togo with grey lining. i would have preferred etain but its not available. i've not seen gris agate or graphite in regular leather swatch. which grey is closest to etain??? 

thank you!!!


----------



## Cygne18

Junior Mints said:


> uh oh. i haven't submitted mine yet! i came here to ask for help... hopefully i'm not too late!
> 
> i'm thinking of ordering b30 in anemone togo with grey lining. i would have preferred etain but its not available. i've not seen gris agate or graphite in regular leather swatch. which grey is closest to etain???
> 
> thank you!!!


Maybe Graphite? I'd ask your SA to pull out all the grays available for linings to compare.

There are some other pretty grays in the lining swatches:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...al-order-thread.925735/page-266#post-32570143


----------



## SilkCat

Hello everyone. I'm looking for some advice. For a sellier Kelly 28/32, what leather would be ideal in terms of holding its shape over time while being natural / elegant? I really like the look of box leather but it's not much of an option these days and it does come with downsides such as blistering in rain and easy scratching. I don't particularly like togo nor epsom (the former seems to not be an option for K28+ anyway). So I'm left with evercolor, chevre mysore, tadelakt, swift or pre-loved box? Am I forgetting something? I do have the option of SO for the chevre but i'm concerned it doesn't hold its shape as well as the old CDC. Also I think 32 is too large for current chevre? I'm a bit confused on how the other leathers hold up relative to one another. Any feedback would be welcome, thank you in advance


----------



## tramcaro

mygoodies said:


> I just picked up my RG SO K25 end of July from FSH and my SA said RG is not being offered in regular collection, meaning u can only SO this particular color. There might still be some RG bags or SLGs “floating” around at several stores worldwide but for now if u want RG you’ll have to go through SO. It’s a very gorgeous Red, totally worth the wait imo
> HTH!




Would you be able to post your SO kelly?  I’m debating on my red kelly, and wondering what shades of red is best.  TIA!


----------



## Junior Mints

Cygne18 said:


> Maybe Graphite? I'd ask your SA to pull out all the grays available for linings to compare.
> 
> There are some other pretty grays in the lining swatches:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...al-order-thread.925735/page-266#post-32570143



Thanks for the link! Yes I think graphite is closest to etain. I’ve never seen Gris agate in regular leather so i was a bit curious.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## FreddieMac

SilkCat said:


> Hello everyone. I'm looking for some advice. For a sellier Kelly 28/32, what leather would be ideal in terms of holding its shape over time while being natural / elegant? I really like the look of box leather but it's not much of an option these days and it does come with downsides such as blistering in rain and easy scratching. I don't particularly like togo nor epsom (the former seems to not be an option for K28+ anyway). So I'm left with evercolor, chevre mysore, tadelakt, swift or pre-loved box? Am I forgetting something? I do have the option of SO for the chevre but i'm concerned it doesn't hold its shape as well as the old CDC. Also I think 32 is too large for current chevre? I'm a bit confused on how the other leathers hold up relative to one another. Any feedback would be welcome, thank you in advance



Sombrero would give you that Box-like appearance and feel. I believe it’s a slightly lower maintenance leather, but still moderately delicate. Only available in a limited number of colours, too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

FreddieMac said:


> Sombrero would give you that Box-like appearance and feel. I believe it’s a slightly lower maintenance leather, but still moderately delicate. Only available in a limited number of colours, too.



In every photo Ive seen, sombrero looks very matte to me...like that new style car paint. Super matte. Whereas box isn’t matte and over time develops that shiny patina. 

You have ruled out togo (which I do love) and Epsom, so I won’t comment on those, though both are among the most durable leathers (and despite what you may read, my NYC craftsman has personally assured me that Epsom can definitely be restored).

Many people like swift a lot. I have a swift bag and it’s fine, but not as durable as other leathers. In my experience the color wears off the corners really quickly. 

I had a brief experience with evercolor and I was very happy with that leather (just IMO, more durable than swift). If you want a no-grain look this is probably your best choice. However, as evercolor is fairly new, we have no idea how it will wear over the years (whereas you can always check out the “how is your swift aging” thread). But just on my personal list it’s right after chevre and Togo. 

Tadelakt is very delicate.

Out of the options given, there’s a reason why many of us go for chevre. It’s really durable. I’ve not heard of it losing its shape??? Out of the current leathers offered, it is definitely my favorite for durability and appearance, but you have to like the shine and the spine.


----------



## coloradolvr

PoppyLadyBird said:


> SO. As of 10 am this morning, all SOs were placed for my store. I’m guessing it’s the same for others. So In the spirit of Halloween, I wanted to wish us all good luck on receiving the “treat” of our respective SOs being accepted and not getting a trick and having to reorder or wait forever (2years+) for them to be fabricated. Trick-or-treat!


Super excited to have placed my first SO!!  Hoping for a wonderful "treat" by this time next year


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Sombrero was only available in noir and rouge for SO this time around. I almost ordered the noir for my SO but I really wanted a dark Bleu neutral, so I could wear brown and black outfits with my bag. I selected Blue indigo in Epsom.


----------



## acrowcounted

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Sombrero was only available in noir and rouge for SO this time around. I almost ordered the noir for my SO but I really wanted a dark Bleu neutral, so I could wear brown and black outfits with my bag. I selected Blue indigo in Epsom.


Excellent choice!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> In every photo Ive seen, sombrero looks very matte to me...like that new style car paint. Super matte. Whereas box isn’t matte and over time develops that shiny patina.


Totally correct. Super Matte... and IMO super fussy (AKA delicate). With box you can "rub out" scratches and it will patina. Not the case for sombrero. It's super matte so rubbing scratches makes it worse. And, this leather does not patina. My Sellier Kelly in Sombrero is very pretty to look at... not so fun to wear if you want to be a little carefree...


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

acrowcounted said:


> Excellent choice!


Thanks! I struggled because I really like sombrero and not a fan of noir but love Bleu indigo.  I think permabrass hw will allow me to use both white and yellow gold jewelry and give an edgy modern look to the K. Now the wait begins!  This makes my DH and bank account happy


----------



## Greentea

SilkCat said:


> Hello everyone. I'm looking for some advice. For a sellier Kelly 28/32, what leather would be ideal in terms of holding its shape over time while being natural / elegant? I really like the look of box leather but it's not much of an option these days and it does come with downsides such as blistering in rain and easy scratching. I don't particularly like togo nor epsom (the former seems to not be an option for K28+ anyway). So I'm left with evercolor, chevre mysore, tadelakt, swift or pre-loved box? Am I forgetting something? I do have the option of SO for the chevre but i'm concerned it doesn't hold its shape as well as the old CDC. Also I think 32 is too large for current chevre? I'm a bit confused on how the other leathers hold up relative to one another. Any feedback would be welcome, thank you in advance



I would do anything for chevre. Lightweight,
Hearty and a gorgeous sheen and keeps its shape. Plus it’s so rare To find on the shelf. Would take a 28 sellier anyway over a 32. The kelly sellier 28 still holds essentials and can cross from day into evening just beautifully. I have a 32 retourne and Sometimes wish I could beam it into a 28.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Israeli_Flava said:


> Totally correct. Super Matte... and IMO super fussy (AKA delicate). With box you can "rub out" scratches and it will patina. Not the case for sombrero. It's super matte so rubbing scratches makes it worse. And, this leather does not patina. My Sellier Kelly in Sombrero is very pretty to look at... not so fun to wear if you want to be a little carefree...


@Israeli_Flava , totally correct about the super matte finish and lack of patina on sombrero. Your sombrero Kelly is one of my HG bags, it is one of the most beautiful blues and looks grey, blue, black in different lighting. I loooovvveeee the color blue obscure and wished it was a SO option, as I would have happily chose that over Epsom! I’m not afraid of the delicate leathers and try my best to happily carry them but am cautious though. BTW, I’m sure you’ll also get your B in noir, as I saw you posted that on another thread. You have one of the best H collections along with @blondissima777  and others on pf and I value your input on the colour/leather choices.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

PoppyLadyBird said:


> @Israeli_Flava , totally correct about the super matte finish and lack of patina on sombrero. Your sombrero Kelly is one of my HG bags, it is one of the most beautiful blues and looks grey, blue, black in different lighting. I loooovvveeee the color blue obscure and wished it was a SO option, as I would have happily chose that over Epsom! I’m not afraid of the delicate leathers and try my best to happily carry them but am cautious though. BTW, I’m sure you’ll also get your B in noir, as I saw you posted that on another thread. You have one of the best H collections along with @blondissima777  and others on pf and I value your input on the colour/leather choices.


Thank you very much, PoppyLadyBird! 
It’s a big compliment to be mentioned in the same sentence as @Israeli_Flava but I don’t think it can be called a collection yet.
It’s like calling something from 2005 vintage


----------



## SilkCat

Thanks so much to everyone who shared their expertise about various leathers above My takeaway is that you can't go wrong with Chevre k28 for SO. But it sounds like swift may also be a good option, or sombrero. Also I should mention to my SA that evercolor would be great for my next Constance . 

Also side question: Does anyone know the last time Rouge H or burgundy (non-exotic) was offered as a Chevre Mysore SO option? Like 2009? I've seen a birkin in rouge h chevre but that's about it. I'm curious if that option was offered recently


----------



## bertrande

I have not seen many gris perle chèvre bags except when paired with another colour (Sakura or rose poupre seem to be popular choices). Any thoughts on whether the colour looks too pale in chèvre as a stand-alone bag? Am thinking of ordering a single colour Kelly with perhaps a striking interior and stitching. It will have to be in ghw or bghw as I have an egee clutch in the same colour (tadelakt) but with phw and it’s a washout against my skin tone. Thanks all!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

blondissima777 said:


> Thank you very much, PoppyLadyBird!
> It’s a big compliment to be mentioned in the same sentence as @Israeli_Flava but I don’t think it can be called a collection yet.
> It’s like calling something from 2005 vintage


The Aubergine exotic rounds out the collection nicely.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I guess I don’t post enough...


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Al


BBC said:


> I guess I don’t post enough...


You have an amazing collex too. I’m always in awe of all the gorgeousness I see on pf. I would love to see a thread on pf members closets with H!  It blows my mind to see all the great knowledge and advice that is out there along with all the amazing collections that members have. So grateful. I’ll never be able to have a substantial collex but I can certainly say that it’s fun for me to look at other’s collex so I can be mindful and selective to curate as best of a collex for my personal use and this thread really helped me to figure out my first SO  thank you, thank you everyone!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## chicinthecity777

SilkCat said:


> Thanks so much to everyone who shared their expertise about various leathers above My takeaway is that you can't go wrong with Chevre k28 for SO. But it sounds like swift may also be a good option, or sombrero. Also I should mention to my SA that evercolor would be great for my next Constance .
> 
> Also side question: Does anyone know the last time Rouge H or burgundy (non-exotic) was offered as a Chevre Mysore SO option? Like 2009? I've seen a birkin in rouge h chevre but that's about it. I'm curious if that option was offered recently


Swift will not be suitable for a Kelly sellier as it's very soft. Chevre for Kelly is up to 28cm so no 32cm.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Al
> 
> You have an amazing collex too. I’m always in awe of all the gorgeousness I see on pf. I would love to see a thread on pf members closets with H!  It blows my mind to see all the great knowledge and advice that is out there along with all the amazing collections that members have. So grateful. I’ll never be able to have a substantial collex but I can certainly say that it’s fun for me to look at other’s collex so I can be mindful and selective to curate as best of a collex for my personal use and this thread really helped me to figure out my first SO  thank you, thank you everyone!



Thank you. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I actually never thought I would, either, it took A LOT of intensive DH training! Unfortunately we are all sick this week, yuck. Anyway, I am always happy to help. 20 years of H experience here and I keep threatening my SM that I’m coming to work for her as soon as DSs are out of the house! 

So....what are you deciding?


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

BBC said:


> Thank you. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I actually never thought I would, either, it took A LOT of intensive DH training! Unfortunately we are all sick this week, yuck. Anyway, I am always happy to help. 20 years of H experience here and I keep threatening my SM that I’m coming to work for her as soon as DSs are out of the house!
> 
> So....what are you deciding?


Hope you all feel better in your house. Working at H even part time would be so dangerous. 
My SO went in last Sat. I chose K28 Sellier Epsom, BI, PB hw. Still dreaming of Togo Blue Nuit which was my 1st choice but it got nixed by SA and SM. The order is in as on Halloween. Now I’m in the official waiting mode.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

coloradolvr said:


> Super excited to have placed my first SO!!  Hoping for a wonderful "treat" by this time next year


What did you choose for your SO?


----------



## coloradolvr

PoppyLadyBird said:


> What did you choose for your SO?


Hi there!  I went with a Kelly Retourne 32/Togo in Etain with Gris Tourterelle interior and Graphite stitching.  Brushed sliver hardware.  I'm so excited!!  This will be my only Kelly so I wanted to stay very neutral so I can wear with everything


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

coloradolvr said:


> Hi there!  I went with a Kelly Retourne 32/Togo in Etain with Gris Tourterelle interior and Graphite stitching.  Brushed sliver hardware.  I'm so excited!!  This will be my only Kelly so I wanted to stay very neutral so I can wear with everything


Very nice choice!


----------



## bagidiotic

coloradolvr said:


> Hi there!  I went with a Kelly Retourne 32/Togo in Etain with Gris Tourterelle interior and Graphite stitching.  Brushed sliver hardware.  I'm so excited!!  This will be my only Kelly so I wanted to stay very neutral so I can wear with everything [emoji2]


Yipeeee excitement begins


----------



## disappeared

Has anyone who shops in Palo Alto place an SO this round? I asked in the store thread and got no response. Hoping to get one here. TIA!


----------



## Birkinitis

I have spent 4 days looking at the available colors and always come back to Black or gold, togo with brushed gold hardware.    I am looking for a color that I can wear year 'round that can be worn daytime or smart casual evenings. I wear jeans 99% of the time.   I have  B35 bf with PHW and B35 Black with PHW, for me at a soon to be 60,  5' 7" female, they are too large to be carried at night.  I gave serious consideration to getting my first and last Kelly28 Black with BGH but I feel like it is too feminine for me.   Any suggestions or thoughts about using my "once in a lifetime" SO opportunity on another Black or gold? I adore gold birkins.   I have looked on so many websites and there are very few SO's in gold togo, is that because it is a waste of a good opportunity and H Gold is best off when left alone? Does gold not pair well with another SO color?    Have you seen any subtle and neutral So's using Black or gold?  I like quiet, not screaming. Even contrasting handles seem like a unacceptable deviation to me.    I like Gold with trench interior and brushed gold hardware. I  like Black with trench but my DH says that I am wasting an opportunity and I should go out of my comfort zone and bring in a pop.   He likes etain with BE and brushed gold hardware.  Can that go year round?   Any thoughts on staying neutral and any color suggestions? Much appreciate and value your thoughts.   I'm sorry if I am a PITA.


----------



## westcoastgal

Birkinitis said:


> I have spent 4 days looking at the available colors and always come back to Black or gold, togo with brushed gold hardware.    I am looking for a color that I can wear year 'round that can be worn daytime or smart casual evenings. I wear jeans 99% of the time.   I have  B35 bf with PHW and B35 Black with PHW, for me at a soon to be 60,  5' 7" female, they are too large to be carried at night.  I gave serious consideration to getting my first and last Kelly28 Black with BGH but I feel like it is too feminine for me.   Any suggestions or thoughts about using my "once in a lifetime" SO opportunity on another Black or gold? I adore gold birkins.   I have looked on so many websites and there are very few SO's in gold togo, is that because it is a waste of a good opportunity and H Gold is best off when left alone? Does gold not pair well with another SO color?    Have you seen any subtle and neutral So's using Black or gold?  I like quiet, not screaming. Even contrasting handles seem like a unacceptable deviation to me.    I like Gold with trench interior and brushed gold hardware. I  like Black with trench but my DH says that I am wasting an opportunity and I should go out of my comfort zone and bring in a pop.   He likes etain with BE and brushed gold hardware.  Can that go year round?   Any thoughts on staying neutral and any color suggestions? Much appreciate and value your thoughts.   I'm sorry if I am a PITA.


Hi there. Listen to yourself, not your husband. I always appreciate it when husbands have opinions, but I think you might know best what type of bag you will love and get the most use out of. 

If you want a smaller B in black or gold, with bghw, that’s a great start. You could get a pop interior or do an all black B30 (in and out) with a pop contrast stitch. You could also do gold with trench interior and bghw as you suggested. Bghw will be a subtle hint that it’s a SO - in line with what you want. B30 is a good size for day to evening.

If you are not into contrast handles, that’s completely fine. A contrast interior (or a different but subtle non-pop interior, if you wish) is fine too.

This SO is for you so you really get to choose whatever you want. Listen to your own wishes. Several people have posted extremely subtle SOs that look wonderful, so there are no rules that your SO has to be a certain way. Also since you’ve been thinking about it for four days, maybe give it a day off and then come back to it after a day. Enjoy!


----------



## PJW5813

DH might well know you better than others might think - he knows what you are always liking or disliking - he understands how you react and what your secret desires might be.

Apart from that I fall into the ‘go with thr basic colours you like and use, but give it a special lining and  - if you are really bold - a special lining too


----------



## bagidiotic

Birkinitis said:


> I have spent 4 days looking at the available colors and always come back to Black or gold, togo with brushed gold hardware.    I am looking for a color that I can wear year 'round that can be worn daytime or smart casual evenings. I wear jeans 99% of the time.   I have  B35 bf with PHW and B35 Black with PHW, for me at a soon to be 60,  5' 7" female, they are too large to be carried at night.  I gave serious consideration to getting my first and last Kelly28 Black with BGH but I feel like it is too feminine for me.   Any suggestions or thoughts about using my "once in a lifetime" SO opportunity on another Black or gold? I adore gold birkins.   I have looked on so many websites and there are very few SO's in gold togo, is that because it is a waste of a good opportunity and H Gold is best off when left alone? Does gold not pair well with another SO color?    Have you seen any subtle and neutral So's using Black or gold?  I like quiet, not screaming. Even contrasting handles seem like a unacceptable deviation to me.    I like Gold with trench interior and brushed gold hardware. I  like Black with trench but my DH says that I am wasting an opportunity and I should go out of my comfort zone and bring in a pop.   He likes etain with BE and brushed gold hardware.  Can that go year round?   Any thoughts on staying neutral and any color suggestions? Much appreciate and value your thoughts.   I'm sorry if I am a PITA.


There's no wasting of opportunity 
More importantly you love and use it
Nothing wrong doing classic gold
I like to pair with chocolate 
The same family
Kelly or birkin is equally good 
Age is just a number 
Young at heart
Elegance with class is far more essential


----------



## TeeCee77

Birkinitis said:


> I have spent 4 days looking at the available colors and always come back to Black or gold, togo with brushed gold hardware.    I am looking for a color that I can wear year 'round that can be worn daytime or smart casual evenings. I wear jeans 99% of the time.   I have  B35 bf with PHW and B35 Black with PHW, for me at a soon to be 60,  5' 7" female, they are too large to be carried at night.  I gave serious consideration to getting my first and last Kelly28 Black with BGH but I feel like it is too feminine for me.   Any suggestions or thoughts about using my "once in a lifetime" SO opportunity on another Black or gold? I adore gold birkins.   I have looked on so many websites and there are very few SO's in gold togo, is that because it is a waste of a good opportunity and H Gold is best off when left alone? Does gold not pair well with another SO color?    Have you seen any subtle and neutral So's using Black or gold?  I like quiet, not screaming. Even contrasting handles seem like a unacceptable deviation to me.    I like Gold with trench interior and brushed gold hardware. I  like Black with trench but my DH says that I am wasting an opportunity and I should go out of my comfort zone and bring in a pop.   He likes etain with BE and brushed gold hardware.  Can that go year round?   Any thoughts on staying neutral and any color suggestions? Much appreciate and value your thoughts.   I'm sorry if I am a PITA.



Congrats!! If you already have black, go for gold! Get a B25 or 30 in gold. There are some great options for gold. Trench would look great and you could do contrast stitch too maybe! I think reds, pinks, and dark-ish blues would look great as a contrast interior on your gold B as well. A navy blue would be more neutral, but give you something fun. 
I would trust your gut and go for something you will love and use. Don’t just go for the shock factor because you can.


----------



## dharma

Get what you love! A special order is special to you, not others. I think a gold 30 Birkin with BGHW sounds amazing with a Trench interior, like a sugar center caramel! Just lovely!! 
I own the most boring SO, black chèvre kelly with etoupe interior. It fits my needs and I love it. Special to me, end of story. 
Btw, my DH of almost 30 years would have chosen a pop interior if he was gifting, and I know I wouldn’t have liked it.


----------



## mp4

Birkinitis said:


> I have spent 4 days looking at the available colors and always come back to Black or gold, togo with brushed gold hardware.    I am looking for a color that I can wear year 'round that can be worn daytime or smart casual evenings. I wear jeans 99% of the time.   I have  B35 bf with PHW and B35 Black with PHW, for me at a soon to be 60,  5' 7" female, they are too large to be carried at night.  I gave serious consideration to getting my first and last Kelly28 Black with BGH but I feel like it is too feminine for me.   Any suggestions or thoughts about using my "once in a lifetime" SO opportunity on another Black or gold? I adore gold birkins.   I have looked on so many websites and there are very few SO's in gold togo, is that because it is a waste of a good opportunity and H Gold is best off when left alone? Does gold not pair well with another SO color?    Have you seen any subtle and neutral So's using Black or gold?  I like quiet, not screaming. Even contrasting handles seem like a unacceptable deviation to me.    I like Gold with trench interior and brushed gold hardware. I  like Black with trench but my DH says that I am wasting an opportunity and I should go out of my comfort zone and bring in a pop.   He likes etain with BE and brushed gold hardware.  Can that go year round?   Any thoughts on staying neutral and any color suggestions? Much appreciate and value your thoughts.   I'm sorry if I am a PITA.



If you get what you love, it will never be a waste!  This said, I had an etain/BE Kelly with bphw.  Great combo if you will use it.  Definitely year round!  GL deciding!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hermes.L

I will place my SO next week. 

I have decided on rose azalea swift 25cm BGHW, Coz it has been on my wish for ages. I might combine this pretty pink with craie piping. 

However, I haven’t decided if it would be K or B.

K: I know I will use it a lot, even in travel.
B: my dream since forever to have baby B in a pretty shade of pink. But I’m not sure I will use it a lot in travel, coz shoulder strap bags are much more convenient 

I’m really really having hard time deciding


----------



## westcoastgal

Hermes.L said:


> I will place my SO next week.
> 
> I have decided on rose azalea swift 25cm BGHW, Coz it has been on my wish for ages. I might combine this pretty pink with craie piping.
> 
> However, I haven’t decided if it would be K or B.
> 
> K: I know I will use it a lot, even in travel.
> B: my dream since forever to have baby B in a pretty shade of pink. But I’m not sure I will use it a lot in travel, coz shoulder strap bags are much more convenient
> 
> I’m really really having hard time deciding


Get your dream!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermes.L said:


> I will place my SO next week.
> 
> I have decided on rose azalea swift 25cm BGHW, Coz it has been on my wish for ages. I might combine this pretty pink with craie piping.
> 
> However, I haven’t decided if it would be K or B.
> 
> K: I know I will use it a lot, even in travel.
> B: my dream since forever to have baby B in a pretty shade of pink. But I’m not sure I will use it a lot in travel, coz shoulder strap bags are much more convenient
> 
> I’m really really having hard time deciding


What other hermes shoulder bag you got in your collection


----------



## Hermes.L

westcoastgal said:


> Get your dream!


Thank you


----------



## Hermes.L

bagidiotic said:


> What other hermes shoulder bag you got in your collection


 K28 Togo red
K28 epsom blue glacier
B30 raisin 
B25 blue Sapphire


----------



## Hermes.L

Hermes.L said:


> K28 Togo red
> K28 epsom blue glacier
> B30 raisin
> B25 blue Sapphire



I need both k25& b 25 in my collection 
Since my B25 is croc, I don’t use it on a daily basis


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermes.L said:


> I need both k25& b 25 in my collection
> Since my B25 is croc, I don’t use it on a daily basis


I'd go for the B25 and wait for a K25 in a different color as a regular quota offer. I feel like Ks are back in the lead for production quantities whereas B seems to be fading again.


----------



## bagidiotic

Hermes.L said:


> K28 Togo red
> K28 epsom blue glacier
> B30 raisin
> B25 blue Sapphire





Hermes.L said:


> I need both k25& b 25 in my collection
> Since my B25 is croc, I don’t use it on a daily basis


You already got 2 k28 for travelling needs both in retourne and sellier
K25 honestly kind of small for travelling 
Go for your dream
Do a b25 first so 
I m sure more so will come in time to come as long you carry on show loyalty $$$ to this store
Next year  new goal k so


----------



## QuelleFromage

Birkinitis said:


> I have spent 4 days looking at the available colors and always come back to Black or gold, togo with brushed gold hardware.    I am looking for a color that I can wear year 'round that can be worn daytime or smart casual evenings. I wear jeans 99% of the time.   I have  B35 bf with PHW and B35 Black with PHW, for me at a soon to be 60,  5' 7" female, they are too large to be carried at night.  I gave serious consideration to getting my first and last Kelly28 Black with BGH but I feel like it is too feminine for me.   Any suggestions or thoughts about using my "once in a lifetime" SO opportunity on another Black or gold? I adore gold birkins.   I have looked on so many websites and there are very few SO's in gold togo, is that because it is a waste of a good opportunity and H Gold is best off when left alone? Does gold not pair well with another SO color?    Have you seen any subtle and neutral So's using Black or gold?  I like quiet, not screaming. Even contrasting handles seem like a unacceptable deviation to me.    I like Gold with trench interior and brushed gold hardware. I  like Black with trench but my DH says that I am wasting an opportunity and I should go out of my comfort zone and bring in a pop.   He likes etain with BE and brushed gold hardware.  Can that go year round?   Any thoughts on staying neutral and any color suggestions? Much appreciate and value your thoughts.   I'm sorry if I am a PITA.



My most used bags are black and gold. It's completely ok and very clever to get what is most useful first - my first SO (which I was SURE was my only one!) was a simple black Kelly with Rouge H interior. - the most useful color, with my favorite color as lining. It is a perfect bag. I did rehome it but only because I was wrong on size for me...it was 32 and I would kill to have that bag back in 28. 

On bag choice - I might reconsider the Kelly given your lifestyle. A retourné in gold is casual and not necessarily "ladylike" - I have a gold K28 and it is the best bag ever with jeans. Otherwise a B30 which can go to a casual evening out.

On color - If you want to be subtle and have a versatile bag - get gold with a contrast interior. In a B you will just see it, in a K it's only for you. You can use a neutral, a grey, black, dark blue - or a pop color if you want a little more "spice". I always say just pick the color you love the most as it will always make you smile.

Your other alternative with gold or black is a contrast stitch. Take a look at the Gold So Flash Kelly limited editions...I think these are stunning, yet look neutral from a few feet away. I have a black K with blue contrast stitching and it just looks like a black Kelly until you are nearby. Win win IMO. 

Gold and black are colors you will ALWAYS reach for. There is no reason not to use your SO slot to make a perfect bag in these colors..just add enough extra to make you even happier when you use the bag. Just a horseshoe stamp, a lining or stitch, brushed HW - that's already a unique and precious bag.


----------



## Birkinitis

QuelleFromage said:


> My most used bags are black and gold. It's completely ok and very clever to get what is most useful first - my first SO (which I was SURE was my only one!) was a simple black Kelly with Rouge H interior. - the most useful color, with my favorite color as lining. It is a perfect bag. I did rehome it but only because I was wrong on size for me...it was 32 and I would kill to have that bag back in 28.
> 
> On bag choice - I might reconsider the Kelly given your lifestyle. A retourné in gold is casual and not necessarily "ladylike" - I have a gold K28 and it is the best bag ever with jeans. Otherwise a B30 which can go to a casual evening out.
> 
> On color - If you want to be subtle and have a versatile bag - get gold with a contrast interior. In a B you will just see it, in a K it's only for you. You can use a neutral, a grey, black, dark blue - or a pop color if you want a little more "spice". I always say just pick the color you love the most as it will always make you smile.
> 
> Your other alternative with gold or black is a contrast stitch. Take a look at the Gold So Flash Kelly limited editions...I think these are stunning, yet look neutral from a few feet away. I have a black K with blue contrast stitching and it just looks like a black Kelly until you are nearby. Win win IMO.
> 
> Gold and black are colors you will ALWAYS reach for. There is no reason not to use your SO slot to make a perfect bag in these colors..just add enough extra to make you even happier when you use the bag. Just a horseshoe stamp, a lining or stitch, brushed HW - that's already a unique and precious bag.


Poof!  You just blew my mind!  Thank you, revisiting the Kelly Gold 28 idea and all of your others. Hugs to you!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

San2222 said:


> Finally picked it u from fsh on a last minute
> trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4219187
> View attachment 4219188
> View attachment 4219189


 What a gorgeous color. Great choice for your SO!


----------



## carlinha

bertrande said:


> Another casualty here. Order placed last year, chèvre sellier with black as the main colour. Reason was lack of leather...but the same choice remains for fall 2018 so am not sure if I should chance it and order the same thing again!


oh no i am so sorry to hear this!!!


----------



## PJW5813

However 'ordinary' or 'standard' the bag you would like might seem, if this is your opportunity to get that bag, then take it.  It will be the bag you want and the bag you want to use - but you have plenty of suggestions of how to use the SO opportunity and make your bag unique and special to you as well.


----------



## Hermes.L

acrowcounted said:


> I'd go for the B25 and wait for a K25 in a different color as a regular quota offer. I feel like Ks are back in the lead for production quantities whereas B seems to be fading again.


You’re right , thank you so much for helping me decide


----------



## Hermes.L

bagidiotic said:


> You already got 2 k28 for travelling needs both in retourne and sellier
> K25 honestly kind of small for travelling
> Go for your dream
> Do a b25 first so
> I m sure more so will come in time to come as long you carry on show loyalty $$$ to this store
> Next year  new goal k so


Yes thank you , I will order my dream bag B25 pink 

And other pretty SOs are yet to come in the future

Thank you so much for your opinion


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jazzy_j

acrowcounted said:


> I've never heard of a case where the SO was counted as the quota bag in the semester when the SO was placed. Typically, a SO will be counted as a quota bag for the semester when you recieve and pay for the bag, unless you've already bought a quota bag for that semester. Then it is up to the SM to either seek a quota limit exception for you in order to allow you to buy the bag immediately OR require you to wait until the beginning of the following semester to pick up the bag, at which point it will count for that semester.


Yes the quota is counted the semester you buy/receive it, and not the order date


----------



## jazzy_j

bagidiotic said:


> From what I know each store only gets 2 to 3 quota for croco so
> To achieve that one has to be really top spender
> Go for it if you think you stand a gd chance


I’ve been offered crocos as a walk in a couple of stores now. They weren’t what I was looking for though. I guess it depends on the store, demand and color of croco. 

As for SO for a croco, as far as I know and my experience it’s usually in swift togo or Epsom. Perhaps the SO crocodile is kept for certain clients..


----------



## Dreaming Big

Birkinitis said:


> I have spent 4 days looking at the available colors and always come back to Black or gold, togo with brushed gold hardware.    I am looking for a color that I can wear year 'round that can be worn daytime or smart casual evenings. I wear jeans 99% of the time.   I have  B35 bf with PHW and B35 Black with PHW, for me at a soon to be 60,  5' 7" female, they are too large to be carried at night.  I gave serious consideration to getting my first and last Kelly28 Black with BGH but I feel like it is too feminine for me.   Any suggestions or thoughts about using my "once in a lifetime" SO opportunity on another Black or gold? I adore gold birkins.   I have looked on so many websites and there are very few SO's in gold togo, is that because it is a waste of a good opportunity and H Gold is best off when left alone? Does gold not pair well with another SO color?    Have you seen any subtle and neutral So's using Black or gold?  I like quiet, not screaming. Even contrasting handles seem like a unacceptable deviation to me.    I like Gold with trench interior and brushed gold hardware. I  like Black with trench but my DH says that I am wasting an opportunity and I should go out of my comfort zone and bring in a pop.   He likes etain with BE and brushed gold hardware.  Can that go year round?   Any thoughts on staying neutral and any color suggestions? Much appreciate and value your thoughts.   I'm sorry if I am a PITA.




Ideas:
Gold with trench piping. 
Gold ostrich.


----------



## Birkinitis

Dreaming Big said:


> Ideas:
> Gold with trench piping.
> Gold ostrich.


I love the idea of gold with Trench, thank you. Ostrich, well probably a better investment piece, I think is going to be out of my reach $$.


----------



## hbr

Hello!  I was in Paris last week and was unexpectedly offered a SO. I was hoping to get some input from the experts on what I ended up ordering. I ordered a Kelly 25 Sellier, Vert Vertigo Ostrich with ultraviolet chèvre interior and brushed gold hw.  Thoughts??


----------



## Hermes.L

hbr said:


> Hello!  I was in Paris last week and was unexpectedly offered a SO. I was hoping to get some input from the experts on what I ended up ordering. I ordered a Kelly 25 Sellier, Vert Vertigo Ostrich with ultraviolet chèvre interior and brushed gold hw.  Thoughts??


Amazing choice - well done


----------



## hbr

Hermes.L said:


> Amazing choice - well done



Ah, thank you!  I was told it would take 6-9 months. How realistic is that??


----------



## hbr

Hi everyone. I was given a chance to place a SO at FSH this week. I was told it would be ready in 6-9 months. How accurate and realistic is this time frame??


----------



## chicinthecity777

hbr said:


> Hi everyone. I was given a chance to place a SO at FSH this week. I was told it would be ready in 6-9 months. How accurate and realistic is this time frame??


Not very.


----------



## acrowcounted

hbr said:


> Hi everyone. I was given a chance to place a SO at FSH this week. I was told it would be ready in 6-9 months. How accurate and realistic is this time frame??


Sellier Kellys tend to take longer but I'd guesstimate that 95% of orders are delivered within 5 months to 2.5 years. Read this thread backwards for examples.


----------



## bagidiotic

hbr said:


> Hello!  I was in Paris last week and was unexpectedly offered a SO. I was hoping to get some input from the experts on what I ended up ordering. I ordered a Kelly 25 Sellier, Vert Vertigo Ostrich with ultraviolet chèvre interior and brushed gold hw.  Thoughts??


If you like green why not


----------



## hbr

bagidiotic said:


> If you like green why not



Thanks!  It’s my favorite color [emoji16][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## koeeeee

hbr said:


> Ah, thank you!  I was told it would take 6-9 months. How realistic is that??


Cool combo! Congrats!

Sellier in Ostrich will probably take longer. I am waiting for mine from last November.


----------



## hbr

koeeeee said:


> Cool combo! Congrats!
> 
> Sellier in Ostrich will probably take longer. I am waiting for mine from last November.



Thank you!  My SA seemed very confident that it wouldn’t take more than 9 months but I’m not holding my breath. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## San2222

hbr said:


> Hi everyone. I was given a chance to place a SO at FSH this week. I was told it would be ready in 6-9 months. How accurate and realistic is this time frame??


What did u place?  Mine was a b30 and came exactly at 6 mo. Think K may take a bit longer...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tramcaro

hbr said:


> Hi everyone. I was given a chance to place a SO at FSH this week. I was told it would be ready in 6-9 months. How accurate and realistic is this time frame??



Mine came around 9 months, a kelly 25 retourne and placed at FSH.


----------



## hbr

San2222 said:


> What did u place?  Mine was a b30 and came exactly at 6 mo. Think K may take a bit longer...



I ordered a K25 Sellier in Ostrich [emoji172]



tramcaro said:


> Mine came around 9 months, a kelly 25 retourne and placed at FSH.



Thank you!!  Hope I get mine so quickly [emoji172][emoji120]


----------



## tramcaro

hbr said:


> I ordered a K25 Sellier in Ostrich [emoji172]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!  Hope I get mine so quickly [emoji172][emoji120]



Wow, Ostrich and Sellier... I’m curious how long it will take.  May the H fairies work their magic and get the H elves working day and night on your bag!


----------



## hbr

tramcaro said:


> Wow, Ostrich and Sellier... I’m curious how long it will take.  May the H fairies work their magic and get the H elves working day and night on your bag!



Thank you!!  [emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## audreylita

hbr said:


> Hi everyone. I was given a chance to place a SO at FSH this week. I was told it would be ready in 6-9 months. How accurate and realistic is this time frame??


It's really a coin toss.  I had one take over two years but as I wrote in the first post of this thread, I had one SO come in just 71 days.  So really, you just never know.


----------



## hbr

audreylita said:


> It's really a coin toss.  I had one take over two years but as I wrote in the first post of this thread, I had one SO come in just 71 days.  So really, you just never know.



Thank you for the input!


----------



## EmileH

hbr said:


> Hi everyone. I was given a chance to place a SO at FSH this week. I was told it would be ready in 6-9 months. How accurate and realistic is this time frame??



My first, a b30 swift arrived in 9 months. I have a k28 retourne swift pending and it has been almost a year.


----------



## hbr

EmileH said:


> My first, a b30 swift arrived in 9 months. I have a k28 retourne swift pending and it has been almost a year.



Thank you!  Hope you get your K28 ASAP!


----------



## Gigllee

Natalie j said:


> 6 months and 2 weeks in the making! She’s finally here. Rose Azalea and Gris Asphalt K25. I left the stitching up to the craftsman and they did an amazing job choosing [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4231481
> View attachment 4231482


Now this is a stunner. Wow!


----------



## happie_berrie

Sorry if this question has been asked before but can we customize to have phone pockets in the HSS Birkin?


----------



## bagidiotic

happie_berrie said:


> Sorry if this question has been asked before but can we customize to have phone pockets in the HSS Birkin?


They've stopped this option
Many moons ago yes now not possible 
 inside pockets are standardised po or so currently


----------



## heifer

I'm thinking of my first SO, but I have to wait until February when my SM can place the order again. I would love a B30 SWIFT Gris Perle outside and a lovely pink shade for the inside with brushed hardware... I don't mind the wait for this one though


----------



## TeeCee77

Well, I have been busy at work I nearly forgot about my SO offer! Got in to the store today and got it done! I am super excited and terrified all at once. I ordered something that I am hoping doesn’t get rejected since it doesn’t follow the norm of the information I received here. My SA seemed to have no issue with it and even had another SA confirm. 
Went with Gris Agate ostrich with Ultraviolet interior and Raisin stitching. I hope (1) this will look awesome and (2) it doesn’t get rejected since UV isn’t on the ostrich list.  Thought of just doing something gray or pearl in the inside but I’ve always loved purple. Hope this combo makes sense.
I would have picked something different and within the “rules” I’ve heard about, but didn’t prefer any of the other ostrich options. Can’t wait to hopefully meet here in 6 months!


----------



## periogirl28

TeeCee77 said:


> Well, I have been busy at work I nearly forgot about my SO offer! Got in to the store today and got it done! I am super excited and terrified all at once. I ordered something that I am hoping doesn’t get rejected since it doesn’t follow the norm of the information I received here. My SA seemed to have no issue with it and even had another SA confirm.
> Went with Gris Agate ostrich with Ultraviolet interior and Raisin stitching. I hope (1) this will look awesome and (2) it doesn’t get rejected since UV isn’t on the ostrich list.  Thought of just doing something gray or pearl in the inside but I’ve always loved purple. Hope this combo makes sense.
> I would have picked something different and within the “rules” I’ve heard about, but didn’t prefer any of the other ostrich options. Can’t wait to hopefully meet here in 6 months!


If there is a problem Paris may contact your store and request that you choose another lining. That would be the best case instead of just cancelling your order. Congrats!


----------



## bagidiotic

TeeCee77 said:


> Well, I have been busy at work I nearly forgot about my SO offer! Got in to the store today and got it done! I am super excited and terrified all at once. I ordered something that I am hoping doesn’t get rejected since it doesn’t follow the norm of the information I received here. My SA seemed to have no issue with it and even had another SA confirm.
> Went with Gris Agate ostrich with Ultraviolet interior and Raisin stitching. I hope (1) this will look awesome and (2) it doesn’t get rejected since UV isn’t on the ostrich list.  Thought of just doing something gray or pearl in the inside but I’ve always loved purple. Hope this combo makes sense.
> I would have picked something different and within the “rules” I’ve heard about, but didn’t prefer any of the other ostrich options. Can’t wait to hopefully meet here in 6 months!


Uv chevre ?under interior selection?
Exterior only gris agate?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TeeCee77

bagidiotic said:


> Uv chevre ?under interior selection?
> Exterior only gris agate?



Yes! That’s it. My SA did say they had heard from Paris already this season when something wasn’t accepted so I’ll deal with it then if it happens.


----------



## bagidiotic

TeeCee77 said:


> Yes! That’s it. My SA did say they had heard from Paris already this season when something wasn’t accepted so I’ll deal with it then if it happens.


I don't see any problem with your selection 
Should be fine
It's going to go thru


----------



## TeeCee77

bagidiotic said:


> I don't see any problem with your selection
> Should be fine
> It's going to go thru



Awesome thanks!! I still have some jitters of whether is should have done a gris pearle interior or if the UV will look good. So hard!


----------



## bagidiotic

TeeCee77 said:


> Awesome thanks!! I still have some jitters of whether is should have done a gris pearle interior or if the UV will look good. So hard!


Uv  is a better choice
Uv goes very well with agate


----------



## TeeCee77

bagidiotic said:


> Uv  is a better choice
> Uv goes very well with agate



Thank you. I really appreciate your input and letting me know about my selection being ok!


----------



## bagidiotic

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you. I really appreciate your input and letting me know about my selection being ok!


Haha
Coz I chose agate too this round
This beautiful Neutral only exclusive to ostrich haha


----------



## TeeCee77

bagidiotic said:


> Haha
> Coz I chose agate too this round
> This beautiful Neutral only exclusive to ostrich haha



Did you do any I interior color or stitching?


----------



## TeeCee77

Having a little SO regret. Is the raisin stitching on gris Agate going to look odd?


----------



## allanrvj

TeeCee77 said:


> Having a little SO regret. Is the raisin stitching on gris Agate going to look odd?


I don't think so. grey often looks good with purple colors. look at this bed


----------



## Notorious Pink

TeeCee77 said:


> Having a little SO regret. Is the raisin stitching on gris Agate going to look odd?



I agree, I think it will look really nice.


----------



## Lilikay

My store did contact me to say I would have to choose between chèvre or Epsom for my K25. I chose Evercolor as my first option, but they didn’t accept, so my SA updated it to chèvre and it went through. Of course I love chèvre, just didn’t want to wait 2 years to get the bag. 
Anyhow, now it’s done and better forget about it for a while.


----------



## TeeCee77

BBC said:


> I agree, I think it will look really nice.



Thank you!


----------



## gourmet

Just got invited to place an SO this week. Can someone please direct me to the page where I can find the list of leathers and colors available this round? Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

gourmet said:


> Just got invited to place an SO this week. Can someone please direct me to the page where I can find the list of leathers and colors available this round? Thank you!


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...al-order-thread.925735/page-261#post-32562095


----------



## TeeCee77

So here is the combo I went with [emoji847] can’t wait to see her [emoji173]️ I wanted a picture to stare at until she comes. B30 Gris Agate with UV interior, raisin stitching, brushed PHW


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Birkinitis

TeeCee77 said:


> So here is the combo I went with [emoji847] can’t wait to see her [emoji173]️ I wanted a picture to stare at until she comes. B30 Gris Agate with UV interior, raisin stitching, brushed PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253832


Fabulous! Excited for you. I thought I wanted the one very similar , a b30 Gris agate with blue Sapp, brushed gold but when I asked for an $ estimate from H it came in well over what I thought it would be. I assumed that it would be similar to the price as shown on the thread of current prices for a b30 in ostrich and it was not at all


----------



## acrowcounted

TeeCee77 said:


> So here is the combo I went with [emoji847] can’t wait to see her [emoji173]️ I wanted a picture to stare at until she comes. B30 Gris Agate with UV interior, raisin stitching, brushed PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253832


LOVE this combo! It's going to be amazing.


----------



## TeeCee77

Thank you! Can’t wait!


----------



## TeeCee77

Birkinitis said:


> Fabulous! Excited for you. I thought I wanted the one very similar , a b30 Gris agate with blue Sapp, brushed gold but when I asked for an $ estimate from H it came in well over what I thought it would be. I assumed that it would be similar to the price as shown on the thread of current prices for a b30 in ostrich and it was not at all



Thank you! Hope you got something you love! If you don’t mind me asking, what was the estimate they gave you (feel free to PM)? I feel silly for not asking now!  Will have a chat with my wallet to prepare it for impact.


----------



## WilliamLion

Leileka said:


> My store did contact me to say I would have to choose between chèvre or Epsom for my K25. I chose Evercolor as my first option, but they didn’t accept, so my SA updated it to chèvre and it went through. Of course I love chèvre, just didn’t want to wait 2 years to get the bag.
> Anyhow, now it’s done and better forget about it for a while.



I have a similar experience this round. I wanted an Evercolor B30 but got refused from Paris so I have to go with K if I want Evercolor


----------



## Lilikay

WilliamLion said:


> I have a similar experience this round. I wanted an Evercolor B30 but got refused from Paris so I have to go with K if I want Evercolor


My SO is a K, so I’m not sure if you could have it in Evercolor either


----------



## Meta

Leileka said:


> My SO is a K, so I’m not sure if you could have it in Evercolor either


Evercolor Retourne Kelly is an option for SO, but not Sellier, if I'm not mistaken. HTH.


----------



## acrowcounted

weN84 said:


> Evercolor Retourne Kelly is an option for SO, but not Sellier, if I'm not mistaken. HTH.


Do you think they'll ever do birkins in Evercolor?


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> So here is the combo I went with [emoji847] can’t wait to see her [emoji173]️ I wanted a picture to stare at until she comes. B30 Gris Agate with UV interior, raisin stitching, brushed PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253832


OMggg...this is sooo pretty. I can't wait to see it IRL! Beautiful choices.


----------



## TeeCee77

Cygne18 said:


> OMggg...this is sooo pretty. I can't wait to see it IRL! Beautiful choices.



Thank you! I can’t wait either! [emoji847]


----------



## periogirl28

Birkinitis said:


> Fabulous! Excited for you. I thought I wanted the one very similar , a b30 Gris agate with blue Sapp, brushed gold but when I asked for an $ estimate from H it came in well over what I thought it would be. I assumed that it would be similar to the price as shown on the thread of current prices for a b30 in ostrich and it was not at all


This is very odd. It should be exactly the same price. Current of course, and with tax.


----------



## Birkinitis

periogirl28 said:


> This is very odd. It should be exactly the same price. Current of course, and with tax.


Agreed! The price thread was dead on with my other 2018 purchases. I have asked my SA to please recheck the cost. My hope is that he was looking at the wrong bag. I would hate to think that H is entertaining a large 2019 price increase. I was sort of embarrassed to even ask the price figuring that it would be consistent with the other prices but I am glad I did. Let's hope he is wrong and the $$ thread is correct. Will advise.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Birkinitis said:


> Fabulous! Excited for you. I thought I wanted the one very similar , a b30 Gris agate with blue Sapp, brushed gold but when I asked for an $ estimate from H it came in well over what I thought it would be. I assumed that it would be similar to the price as shown on the thread of current prices for a b30 in ostrich and it was not at all



Price should be *exactly* the same as a regular Ostrich B30. Perhaps your SA was looking at the price for Gator. It is definitely a mistake.


----------



## WilliamLion

Leileka said:


> My SO is a K, so I’m not sure if you could have it in Evercolor either


I didn't get rejected again so i guess it's a go for Kelly Retourne


----------



## gourmet

Does anyone have a list of the lining colors available for ostrich leather?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TeeCee77

gourmet said:


> Does anyone have a list of the lining colors available for ostrich leather?



There is no specific list of interior colors for ostrich. Based on my experience doing an ostrich SO, you may choose any color from the regular lining list of colors so long as you select version 1 (contrast interior) or version 2 (contrast interior and stitching). If you select any version that includes some of the interior color on the outside of the bag (piping, panels, straps), then your interior color is limited to the list of exterior ostrich colors (you could do vert vertigo and blue iris because they are both available exterior colors). I have read conflicting information, but this was my experience.


----------



## Birkinitis

BBC said:


> Price should be *exactly* the same as a regular Ostrich B30. Perhaps your SA was looking at the price for Gator. It is definitely a mistake.


H will not commit to naming a future  price on any SO bag when it arrives in a year or two. The price you will pay for your SO is the price they want to charge you when it arrives.  Quoting a price for an SO isn't going to happen.   It is not their policy. The price thread reflects what people have paid for at the time of delivery not the future price of a bag.  This comes straight from the Store Director.  If there is an across the board large price increase in a year or two, that is the price you will pay if you accept your SO.  Have any of you ever asked how much your SO is going to be or am I the only one that felt that was an important question? If you have asked, what was their response?   Bottom line,  I declined the SO offer.   I love my SA and felt like I was a huge disappointment to him since he was so excited to offer that to me but there  is too big of an unknown cost commitment and I felt like he should be able to offer it to someone dying to create their own dream bag without any reservations.    So, from hero to zero I guess.   My wish list for next quota is  a simple B30 gold with gold hardware. No sense in using my special order on that, a horseshoe would be great but I wouldn't change one thing about that timeless and perfect bag just the way it is.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> So here is the combo I went with [emoji847] can’t wait to see her [emoji173]️ I wanted a picture to stare at until she comes. B30 Gris Agate with UV interior, raisin stitching, brushed PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4253832


Wow that looks stunning!!!! I cant wait to see this!!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow that looks stunning!!!! I cant wait to see this!!!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## dharma

Birkinitis said:


> H will not commit to naming a future  price on any SO bag when it arrives in a year or two. The price you will pay for your SO is the price they want to charge you when it arrives.  Quoting a price for an SO isn't going to happen.   It is not their policy. The price thread reflects what people have paid for at the time of delivery not the future price of a bag.  This comes straight from the Store Director.  If there is an across the board large price increase in a year or two, that is the price you will pay if you accept your SO.  Have any of you ever asked how much your SO is going to be or am I the only one that felt that was an important question? If you have asked, what was their response?   Bottom line,  I declined the SO offer.   I love my SA and felt like I was a huge disappointment to him since he was so excited to offer that to me but there  is too big of an unknown cost commitment and I felt like he should be able to offer it to someone dying to create their own dream bag without any reservations.    So, from hero to zero I guess.   My wish list for next quota is  a simple B30 gold with gold hardware. No sense in using my special order on that, a horseshoe would be great but I wouldn't change one thing about that timeless and perfect bag just the way it is.



Long ago, before horseshoe stamps,  I asked and received the same response you did,  “the price of the bag when it arrives”. Based upon past increases, I mentally calculated 20 %  more and decided I could live with it. It worked for three SO’s; two pre horseshoe, one post, and they were all less than calculated.  For one SO, an exotic, the price nearly doubled before it arrived. It was not in my comfort  zone and I turned it down pre arrival.  There were no ill effects with my boutique. They understood and were able to sell my bag to someone with a bigger budget.
If your SO is a straightforward request, a PO may be the best way to go and faster. I think it’s admirable that you are concerned, best of luck!!


----------



## periogirl28

Birkinitis said:


> H will not commit to naming a future  price on any SO bag when it arrives in a year or two. The price you will pay for your SO is the price they want to charge you when it arrives.  Quoting a price for an SO isn't going to happen.   It is not their policy. The price thread reflects what people have paid for at the time of delivery not the future price of a bag.  This comes straight from the Store Director.  If there is an across the board large price increase in a year or two, that is the price you will pay if you accept your SO.  Have any of you ever asked how much your SO is going to be or am I the only one that felt that was an important question? If you have asked, what was their response?   Bottom line,  I declined the SO offer.   I love my SA and felt like I was a huge disappointment to him since he was so excited to offer that to me but there  is too big of an unknown cost commitment and I felt like he should be able to offer it to someone dying to create their own dream bag without any reservations.    So, from hero to zero I guess.   My wish list for next quota is  a simple B30 gold with gold hardware. No sense in using my special order on that, a horseshoe would be great but I wouldn't change one thing about that timeless and perfect bag just the way it is.


Yes this is correct. I meant the current price for a similar Ostrich bag, at time of delivery. And there is no problem rejecting an SO especially if it takes 2 years, possibly 2 price increases and is an exotic to boot. I wish you much better luck for the PO of your dreams.


----------



## Mscloud862

Question about special order kelly ! Since all the experts r here ! ! I’ve bought a so kelly 28 from a reseller ! The hermes stamp has a horseshoe sign but the strap is a normal hermes stamp . Is this right ? Or have I bought a fake SO thanks everyone !


----------



## bagidiotic

Mscloud862 said:


> Question about special order kelly ! Since all the experts r here ! ! I’ve bought a so kelly 28 from a reseller ! The hermes stamp has a horseshoe sign but the strap is a normal hermes stamp . Is this right ? Or have I bought a fake SO thanks everyone !


For peace of mind 
Since you bought and have doubts 
Consider using paid authentication service 
We do not and cannot discuss on authenticity here


----------



## QuelleFromage

Birkinitis said:


> H will not commit to naming a future  price on any SO bag when it arrives in a year or two. The price you will pay for your SO is the price they want to charge you when it arrives.  Quoting a price for an SO isn't going to happen.   It is not their policy. The price thread reflects what people have paid for at the time of delivery not the future price of a bag.  This comes straight from the Store Director.  If there is an across the board large price increase in a year or two, that is the price you will pay if you accept your SO.  Have any of you ever asked how much your SO is going to be or am I the only one that felt that was an important question? If you have asked, what was their response?   Bottom line,  I declined the SO offer.   I love my SA and felt like I was a huge disappointment to him since he was so excited to offer that to me but there  is too big of an unknown cost commitment and I felt like he should be able to offer it to someone dying to create their own dream bag without any reservations.    So, from hero to zero I guess.   My wish list for next quota is  a simple B30 gold with gold hardware. No sense in using my special order on that, a horseshoe would be great but I wouldn't change one thing about that timeless and perfect bag just the way it is.


Well, yes.

The bag costs what the bag costs when it gets into the store.

Has always been this way.

It is also a little unpredictable what non-production leathers will cost or the extra cost for, say, a sellier K in a leather not produced en masse in sellier. 

None of this has changed. This is the risk we take with SOs.


----------



## Mscloud862

bagidiotic said:


> For peace of mind
> Since you bought and have doubts
> Consider using paid authentication service
> We do not and cannot discuss on authenticity here


Thank you !!


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, yes.
> 
> The bag costs what the bag costs when it gets into the store.
> 
> Has always been this way.
> 
> It is also a little unpredictable what non-production leathers will cost or the extra cost for, say, a sellier K in a leather not produced en masse in sellier.
> 
> None of this has changed. This is the risk we take with SOs.


This100 %
All these while its H system
Regardless po so or wishlist 
Waiting for chance
Waiting  for stock
Waiting for offering 
Waiting game
1yr 2yrs 3yrs
Oh well
For all I care
My so
My creation 
My exact dream combo
My holy grail 
I can wait I can pay
Its mine forever one and only piece Haha
Such opportunities don't come by often
Yes I am paying for future price definitely more
But it's what I wanted and dream of
Isn't it Haha


----------



## Notorious Pink

Birkinitis said:


> H will not commit to naming a future  price on any SO bag when it arrives in a year or two. The price you will pay for your SO is the price they want to charge you when it arrives.  Quoting a price for an SO isn't going to happen.   It is not their policy. The price thread reflects what people have paid for at the time of delivery not the future price of a bag.  This comes straight from the Store Director.  If there is an across the board large price increase in a year or two, that is the price you will pay if you accept your SO.  Have any of you ever asked how much your SO is going to be or am I the only one that felt that was an important question? If you have asked, what was their response?   Bottom line,  I declined the SO offer.   I love my SA and felt like I was a huge disappointment to him since he was so excited to offer that to me but there  is too big of an unknown cost commitment and I felt like he should be able to offer it to someone dying to create their own dream bag without any reservations.    So, from hero to zero I guess.   My wish list for next quota is  a simple B30 gold with gold hardware. No sense in using my special order on that, a horseshoe would be great but I wouldn't change one thing about that timeless and perfect bag just the way it is.



I don’t understand why you are quoting me, I was just trying to be helpful, that what you were told was a mistake. I have done SOs before and have been buying H for 20 years. I know how it works (and no, I don’t ask what the price will be...I know how that works too). And I’m the one who organized that price thread several years ago.

So an SO is not for you. That’s fine, too. Someone else will be thrilled, and what you want shouldn’t be too hard to get and you’ll be happy, too.


----------



## Birkinitis

BBC said:


> I don’t understand why you are quoting me, I was just trying to be helpful, that what you were told was a mistake. I have done SOs before and have been buying H for 20 years. I know how it works (and no, I don’t ask what the price will be...I know how that works too). And I’m the one who organized that price thread several years ago.
> 
> So an SO is not for you. That’s fine, too. Someone else will be thrilled, and what you want shouldn’t be too hard to get and you’ll be happy, too.


Oh dear, I don't mean to be quoting you or directing anything to you, I thought I was responding to the ongoing thread about special orders. I was trying to clarify what the "unknown" pricing policy was as it was explained to me and how it differs from the  "current" pricing thread that is on this site.  Sorry, certainly nothing personal  or negative towards you or anyone else ever!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Birkinitis said:


> Oh dear, I don't mean to be quoting you or directing anything to you, I thought I was responding to the ongoing thread about special orders. I was trying to clarify what the "unknown" pricing policy was as it was explained to me and how it differs from the  "current" pricing thread that is on this site.  Sorry, certainly nothing personal  or negative towards you or anyone else ever!!


I think the bottom line is that there is no additional charge for a bag being a special order. If you pick up a SO K28 Togo on the same day that I pick up a normal K28 Togo, we will pay exactly the same price.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Oh no! I forgot to ask for contrast stitching on my SO. :,(


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

Birkinitis said:


> Oh dear, I don't mean to be quoting you or directing anything to you, I thought I was responding to the ongoing thread about special orders. I was trying to clarify what the "unknown" pricing policy was as it was explained to me and how it differs from the  "current" pricing thread that is on this site.  Sorry, certainly nothing personal  or negative towards you or anyone else ever!!



Whew! Sorry for misinterpreting you. I’m like, “what did I say?? [emoji51]” 

And yes, you are absolutely right about that. [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## TeeCee77

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Oh no! I forgot to ask for contrast stitching on my SO. :,(



Oh no! What did you mean to order?


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TeeCee77 said:


> Oh no! What did you mean to order?


I was going to do the same color as the interior. Rose Extreme. :,(


----------



## TeeCee77

PoppyLadyBird said:


> I was going to do the same color as the interior. Rose Extreme. :,(



It will still be amazing, you have a really fun interior. Maybe worth asking your boutique? Never hurts to try?


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Hat Trick said:


> I decided I liked the red sides, didn't mind the red handle, but didn't like the red sangles. Choose bleu nuit exterior and rouge grenate interior only. But it was fun and useful to try the possible variations.


Did you get a contrast stitch?


----------



## bagidiotic

acrowcounted said:


> I think the bottom line is that there is no additional charge for a bag being a special order. If you pick up a SO K28 Togo on the same day that I pick up a normal K28 Togo, we will pay exactly the same price.


She did not want to pay for a price which cannot be  confirmed now


----------



## bagidiotic

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Oh no! I forgot to ask for contrast stitching on my SO. :,(


So under the threading section what did your store submitted?


----------



## Hat Trick

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Did you get a contrast stitch?



Not for this one, I wanted a plain looking bag for work. I do have white contrast stitching on my bleu saphir K28.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

bagidiotic said:


> So under the threading section what did your store submitted?


  Omg. I think it might be blue indigo. I’ll have to ask my SA.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

TeeCee77 said:


> It will still be amazing, you have a really fun interior. Maybe worth asking your boutique? Never hurts to try?


I will do so


----------



## gourmet

Sorry if this question has already been asked. If I choose to order the bicolor exterior Kelly (I believe it is version 3) in chèvre, I only have to make sure those 2 colors are both available as exterior colors in chèvre right? (such as Gris Perle and blue electric ). Just to confirm, I don’t have to think about lining colors..


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> Do you think they'll ever do birkins in Evercolor?


In my opinion, the "equivalent" is Novillo that is only available in Birkin. They both appear to be smooth, with finer grains and fairly lightweight. 



gourmet said:


> Sorry if this question has already been asked. If I choose to order the bicolor exterior Kelly (I believe it is version 3) in chèvre, I only have to make sure those 2 colors are both available as exterior colors in chèvre right? (such as Gris Perle and blue electric ). Just to confirm, I don’t have to think about lining colors..


Yes, that is correct.


----------



## periogirl28

Too long. 2 years 3 weeks for a Retourne Kelly.


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> Too long. 2 years 3 weeks for a Retourne Kelly.



Congratulations to your new bag dear Periogirl. Looking forward to seeing what you bought. Hermes certainly tests our patience.


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> Congratulations to your new bag dear Periogirl. Looking forward to seeing what you bought. Hermes certainly tests our patience.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

periogirl28 said:


> Too long. 2 years 3 weeks for a Retourne Kelly.



Oh wow. That does seem long for retourne. May I ask what were the specs of your bag?


----------



## periogirl28

allure244 said:


> Oh wow. That does seem long for retourne. May I ask what were the specs of your bag?


28 Swift Retourne. This summer I was told it had not been made yet.


----------



## tramcaro

periogirl28 said:


> Too long. 2 years 3 weeks for a Retourne Kelly.



Oh mine, must be a special one.  May the H fairies work furiously away to finish it on time for Xmas!


----------



## Serva1

periogirl28 said:


> Too long. 2 years 3 weeks for a Retourne Kelly.



Congrats periogirl, it certainly has changed for regular leathers after the ”SO treasure box” has been introduced. This is the reason why I don’t crave for any more SOs, in fact I feel pretty happy with what I have.


----------



## periogirl28

tramcaro said:


> Oh mine, must be a special one.  May the H fairies work furiously away to finish it on time for Xmas!


Oh it’s done thanks. I just got my email notification to collect.


----------



## hbr

For those of you who ordered your SO from FSH directly and you live in the US- did they give you a little extra time to make arrangements to pick up your order?  Will they hold on to it for a few months?


----------



## QuelleFromage

hbr said:


> For those of you who ordered your SO from FSH directly and you live in the US- did they give you a little extra time to make arrangements to pick up your order?  Will they hold on to it for a few months?


George V held mine for several months.
Cannot say the same for London.


----------



## Hermazed

hbr said:


> For those of you who ordered your SO from FSH directly and you live in the US- did they give you a little extra time to make arrangements to pick up your order?  Will they hold on to it for a few months?



I just got an email my SO is ready from FSH and they are now only giving a few months to collect. Advised me by end of March 2019. My last SO ready similar time last year did not require any time limit. Must be a new thing ‍♀️


----------



## chicinthecity777

My store in London was able to hold my SO for several months. So it really depends.


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Too long. 2 years 3 weeks for a Retourne Kelly.


Congratulations pg28


----------



## azukitea

periogirl28 said:


> Oh it’s done thanks. I just got my email notification to collect.


yay and congrats, patiently waiting for your reveal


----------



## hbr

Hermazed said:


> I just got an email my SO is ready from FSH and they are now only giving a few months to collect. Advised me by end of March 2019. My last SO ready similar time last year did not require any time limit. Must be a new thing ‍♀️



Thank you!  So they will give you an extra 3-4 months which is great. May I ask how long it took for your SO to be ready?


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Congratulations pg28


TU dear!


----------



## periogirl28

As I no longer live within 2 hours of FSH I have arranged for them to hold my bag for 2 months as I have a trip planned within that period. After writing for clarification, the store has also agreed to hold the price for 2018 even if there is a price increase over the new year. I hope this helps.


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> As I no longer live within 2 hours of FSH I have arranged for them to hold my bag for 2 months as I have a trip planned within that period. After writing for clarification, the store has also agreed to hold the price for 2018 even if there is a price increase over the new year. I hope this helps.


Long standing customer privilege haha


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

Just received an email that SO from March 2017 has arrived. Length of time 1 year 8 months 1 day. Will hopefully pick it up next week!


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> Just received an email that SO from March 2017 has arrived. Length of time 1 year 8 months 1 day. Will hopefully pick it up next week!


Exciting for you


----------



## Hermazed

hbr said:


> Thank you!  So they will give you an extra 3-4 months which is great. May I ask how long it took for your SO to be ready?



This one took 9 months, one previous to that took 7 months. Wonder if they would hold the 2018 price if I go after the new year[emoji848]


----------



## hbr

periogirl28 said:


> As I no longer live within 2 hours of FSH I have arranged for them to hold my bag for 2 months as I have a trip planned within that period. After writing for clarification, the store has also agreed to hold the price for 2018 even if there is a price increase over the new year. I hope this helps.



Thank you!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Gina123

Hi ladies! I'm very thankful in 2018.
My SO came in, B30 gris moutte & etain. It took 8 months. My previous SO took 11 months, B30 trench and RJ.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thank you for letting me share.[emoji5][emoji847]


----------



## hopiko

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm very thankful in 2018.
> My SO came in, B30 gris moutte & etain. It took 8 months. My previous SO took 11 months, B30 trench and RJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261581
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.[emoji5][emoji847]


Gorgeous combo!  Congrats!  Well worth the wait!


----------



## bagidiotic

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm very thankful in 2018.
> My SO came in, B30 gris moutte & etain. It took 8 months. My previous SO took 11 months, B30 trench and RJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261581
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.[emoji5][emoji847]


Congratulations 
Such nice combination


----------



## Styleanyone

I have a opportunity to order a Constance Elan which I have wanted for a long time. I have no idea what color or leather should I consider. Any suggestions Ladies? Thank you


----------



## bagidiotic

Styleanyone said:


> I have a opportunity to order a Constance Elan which I have wanted for a long time. I have no idea what color or leather should I consider. Any suggestions Ladies? Thank you


Black in any leather with rghw 
Timeless style


----------



## Styleanyone

Thank you @bagidiotic, black with rose gold definitely. Epsom is better than swift leather?


----------



## bagidiotic

Styleanyone said:


> Thank you @bagidiotic, black with rose gold definitely. Epsom is better than swift leather?


There's is no better 
It's all about your preferences


----------



## Styleanyone

@bagidiotic, I did some research. I don’t do exotic leather so I guess I can choose Epsom or Swift because those two types are most popular. I would love to have a box leather but don’t know if it is available and an option for Elan. Will update tomorrow after my trip to the store.


----------



## bagidiotic

Styleanyone said:


> @bagidiotic, I did some research. I don’t do exotic leather so I guess I can choose Epsom or Swift because those two types are most popular. I would love to have a box leather but don’t know if it is available and an option for Elan. Will update tomorrow after my trip to the store.


Box likely no
Between both I will take epsom


----------



## Styleanyone

bagidiotic said:


> Box likely no
> Between both I will take epsom


Epsom is my choice too.


----------



## Styleanyone

Does the Constance Elan bag come in two colors (inside and outside) for SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

Styleanyone said:


> Does the Constance Elan bag come in two colors (inside and outside) for SO?


No, it's single color only.


----------



## carlinha

Styleanyone said:


> Does the Constance Elan bag come in two colors (inside and outside) for SO?





weN84 said:


> No, it's single color only.



i didn't know you could only do a single color for constance elan SO?  why is it different from the constance mini or MM?  i did my constance MM with different color interior and contrast stitch and it was no problem at all.


----------



## carlinha

weN84 said:


> Just received an email that SO from March 2017 has arrived. Length of time 1 year 8 months 1 day. Will hopefully pick it up next week!


woohoo congrats!!!!  can't wait to see, i am sure you are dying to get it after a very long wait!



Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm very thankful in 2018.
> My SO came in, B30 gris moutte & etain. It took 8 months. My previous SO took 11 months, B30 trench and RJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261581
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.[emoji5][emoji847]


elegant SO!  congrats!


----------



## Meta

carlinha said:


> i didn't know you could only do a single color for constance elan SO?  *why is it different from the constance mini or MM?*  i did my constance MM with different color interior and contrast stitch and it was no problem at all.


That's a question for H.  Just to note that Constance Elan in regular leather is only available via SO, not at PO.


----------



## chicinthecity777

carlinha said:


> i didn't know you could only do a single color for constance elan SO?  why is it different from the constance mini or MM?  i did my constance MM with different color interior and contrast stitch and it was no problem at all.


Constance elan is for single colour only as per the "trunk". As to why, who knows with H.


----------



## carlinha

weN84 said:


> That's a question for H.  Just to note that Constance Elan in regular leather is only available via SO, not at PO.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Constance elan is for single colour only as per the "trunk". As to why, who knows with H.



 that sure is the truth with H!!!!  another one of the "mysteries"!!


----------



## Styleanyone

carlinha said:


> that sure is the truth with H!!!!  another one of the "mysteries"!!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Constance elan is for single colour only as per the "trunk". As to why, who knows with H.





carlinha said:


> that sure is the truth with H!!!!  another one of the "mysteries"!!


Thank you ladies. The SA asked me to think of the colors inside and outside so I thought maybe H can have two different  colors for Constance Elan. Well, I will know today for sure.


----------



## Hermes.L

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm very thankful in 2018.
> My SO came in, B30 gris moutte & etain. It took 8 months. My previous SO took 11 months, B30 trench and RJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261581
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.[emoji5][emoji847]


So pretty ! Enjoy it with good health


----------



## Styleanyone

My SO was placed in April 2018. I was told to wait up to 2 years but last month- October, she is ready for me to pick up at the store - only 6 months. I am going today to bring her home. Birkin chèvre 30. Will post photos later


----------



## ayc

Styleanyone said:


> My SO was placed in April 2018. I was told to wait up to 2 years but last month- October, she is ready for me to pick up at the store - only 6 months. I am going today to bring her home. Birkin chèvre 30. Will post photos later


Congrats!  can't wait to see it!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm very thankful in 2018.
> My SO came in, B30 gris moutte & etain. It took 8 months. My previous SO took 11 months, B30 trench and RJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261581
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.[emoji5][emoji847]


Wow! Beautiful SO! Congratulations


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Gina123 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm very thankful in 2018.
> My SO came in, B30 gris moutte & etain. It took 8 months. My previous SO took 11 months, B30 trench and RJ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4261581
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.[emoji5][emoji847]



Congrats!!! Love the colors you chose


----------



## Styleanyone

Update for the SO Constance Elan. Gris mouette Epsom with rose gold. Originally, I wanted etain color but not with rose gold only with silver.  
I picked up the SO b30 today. Chèvre, BE,rouge casque with White stitches - the same colors as French flag .


----------



## acrowcounted

Styleanyone said:


> Update for the SO Constance Elan. Gris mouette Epsom with rose gold. Originally, I wanted etain color but not with rose gold only with silver.
> I picked up the SO b30 today. Chèvre, BE,rouge casque with White stitches - the same colors as French flag .
> View attachment 4262621
> View attachment 4262623


Looove it! And can't wait to see your C Elan! I dream to own one some day.


----------



## H Ever After

I’d love some advice/input on my first SO. Initially I had always thought I would pick for my first SO a K25 sellier in noir chevre with a pop color for the interior, but my SA brought up ostrich leather as an option for me. I don’t have any exotics and had never considered ostrich until now. I know a K25 sellier in chevre is impossible to get outside of a SO, but at the same time I do have other black bags already and I plan to eventually add a black box Kelly to my collection, so perhaps a noir chevre would be redundant. Ostrich is beautiful and would indeed be more “special”, which is why my SA suggested it.

Right now I am leaning towards the ostrich, and I am considering either blue iris vs gris agate exterior, with rose tyrien interior and brushed gold hardware.

I’d appreciate your opinions on whether or not you think the ostrich is worth going for vs the chevre, and what your thoughts are on my color choices. Thank you so much!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LadyCupid

Styleanyone said:


> Update for the SO Constance Elan. Gris mouette Epsom with rose gold. Originally, I wanted etain color but not with rose gold only with silver.
> I picked up the SO b30 today. Chèvre, BE,rouge casque with White stitches - the same colors as French flag .
> View attachment 4262621
> View attachment 4262623


Congratulations on the new bag and SO. I have a question if you do not mind. How are you able to order Gris mouette when it isn't offered this round? I am really curious. Thank you.


----------



## EmileH

hbr said:


> Ah, thank you!  I was told it would take 6-9 months. How realistic is that??



I do not know if anyone answered your question. One FSH SA told me 6-9 and my regular SA said 9-12. My first SO was a birkin and took 9-10 months and I have a kelly retourne pending at one year now. Both were swift. I think it depends what you ordered. 6-9 is possible but perhaps a bit optimistic.


----------



## Styleanyone

yodaling1 said:


> Congratulations on the new bag and SO. I have a question if you do not mind. How are you able to order Gris mouette when it isn't offered this round? I am really curious. Thank you.


I really don’t know. The SA has a  list of colors and associated hardware. If you want RG hardware with Epsom, only certain colors are available. Since I only want rose gold and Epsom, etain was not on this combination list. Between etoupe and Gris M, I chose Gris M.


----------



## bagidiotic

Styleanyone said:


> I really don’t know. The SA has a  list of colors and associated hardware. If you want RG hardware with Epsom, only certain colors are available. Since I only want rose gold and Epsom, etain was not on this combination list. Between etoupe and Gris M, I chose Gris M.


How did the sa make it possible when mouette is not on the list at all
Paris can't be approving it
Very strange


----------



## acrowcounted

It sounds like the Constance Elan Special Orders are more like the Kelly Letter Special Orders where there is a predefined menu of choices and you just select which one you would like (hence no alternate interior color)


----------



## Styleanyone

acrowcounted said:


> It sounds like the Constance Elan Special Orders are more like the Kelly Letter Special Orders where there is a predefined menu of choices and you just select which one you would like (hence no alternate interior color)


I guess so. If not approved, I will select another color. I think there are about 10 colors for RG Epsom combinations. If I remember, Carie, etoupe, gris mouette, BE, Rose Azalea, jaune d'or, Rough C, noir, bleu sapphire,


----------



## hbr

EmileH said:


> I do not know if anyone answered your question. One FSH SA told me 6-9 and my regular SA said 9-12. My first SO was a birkin and took 9-10 months and I have a kelly retourne pending at one year now. Both were swift. I think it depends what you ordered. 6-9 is possible but perhaps a bit optimistic.



Thank you!  This seems to be the general consensus [emoji6]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

dharma said:


> Get what you love! A special order is special to you, not others. I think a gold 30 Birkin with BGHW sounds amazing with a Trench interior, like a sugar center caramel! Just lovely!!
> I own the most boring SO, black chèvre kelly with etoupe interior. It fits my needs and I love it. Special to me, end of story.
> Btw, my DH of almost 30 years would have chosen a pop interior if he was gifting, and I know I wouldn’t have liked it.


NOT.BORING.AT.ALL!
I love your SO! 
2 of my favorite colors. I would use them in any SO combination with my eyes closed and a gorgeous bag would still come out everytime 
Not to say I’d say no to a black B25 with a rouge casaque interior and brushed gold or permabrass hardware...


----------



## hbr

lilmizviv said:


> I’d love some advice/input on my first SO. Initially I had always thought I would pick for my first SO a K25 sellier in noir chevre with a pop color for the interior, but my SA brought up ostrich leather as an option for me. I don’t have any exotics and had never considered ostrich until now. I know a K25 sellier in chevre is impossible to get outside of a SO, but at the same time I do have other black bags already and I plan to eventually add a black box Kelly to my collection, so perhaps a noir chevre would be redundant. Ostrich is beautiful and would indeed be more “special”, which is why my SA suggested it.
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards the ostrich, and I am considering either blue iris vs gris agate exterior, with rose tyrien interior and brushed gold hardware.
> 
> I’d appreciate your opinions on whether or not you think the ostrich is worth going for vs the chevre, and what your thoughts are on my color choices. Thank you so much!



Hello!  Congratulations on the SO!  I had this exact same opportunity and I took the ostrich option. I figured that I wanted something that was extra special and as much as I love chèvre, I think ostrich is more unique. 

As for your color choices, it all really depends on what you already have and which color makes your heart skip a beat!  Both of your options are beautiful. Personally, I like the lighter colors in ostrich as I like to be able to really see the “bumps” on the leather. I ended up choosing the Vert Vertigo with ultraviolet interior and brush gold hw.   Hope this helps!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

PoppyLadyBird said:


> The Aubergine exotic rounds out the collection nicely.


I can’t complain, that’s for sure! 
Still kicking myself when I remember that I passed on an SO though... *sighs*


----------



## TeeCee77

lilmizviv said:


> I’d love some advice/input on my first SO. Initially I had always thought I would pick for my first SO a K25 sellier in noir chevre with a pop color for the interior, but my SA brought up ostrich leather as an option for me. I don’t have any exotics and had never considered ostrich until now. I know a K25 sellier in chevre is impossible to get outside of a SO, but at the same time I do have other black bags already and I plan to eventually add a black box Kelly to my collection, so perhaps a noir chevre would be redundant. Ostrich is beautiful and would indeed be more “special”, which is why my SA suggested it.
> 
> Right now I am leaning towards the ostrich, and I am considering either blue iris vs gris agate exterior, with rose tyrien interior and brushed gold hardware.
> 
> I’d appreciate your opinions on whether or not you think the ostrich is worth going for vs the chevre, and what your thoughts are on my color choices. Thank you so much!



Congrats on your SO! I had a similar dilemma and went with ostrich. My SA said ostrich was more special and I agree. I went with Gris Agate with an ultraviolet interior and brushed PHW. I liked the blues, but you can’t really see the ostrich skin as well. I agree the lighter skins emphasize the ostrich uniqueness more. Good luck on your decision and let us know what you decide.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

blondissima777 said:


> I can’t complain, that’s for sure!
> Still kicking myself when I remember that I passed on an SO though... *sighs*


My dear, you will be offered a SO again.  Just put it out there to your SA and she will make it happen for you!


----------



## H Ever After

hbr said:


> Hello!  Congratulations on the SO!  I had this exact same opportunity and I took the ostrich option. I figured that I wanted something that was extra special and as much as I love chèvre, I think ostrich is more unique.
> 
> As for your color choices, it all really depends on what you already have and which color makes your heart skip a beat!  Both of your options are beautiful. Personally, I like the lighter colors in ostrich as I like to be able to really see the “bumps” on the leather. I ended up choosing the Vert Vertigo with ultraviolet interior and brush gold hw.   Hope this helps!





hbr said:


> Hello!  Congratulations on the SO!  I had this exact same opportunity and I took the ostrich option. I figured that I wanted something that was extra special and as much as I love chèvre, I think ostrich is more unique.
> 
> As for your color choices, it all really depends on what you already have and which color makes your heart skip a beat!  Both of your options are beautiful. Personally, I like the lighter colors in ostrich as I like to be able to really see the “bumps” on the leather. I ended up choosing the Vert Vertigo with ultraviolet interior and brush gold hw.   Hope this helps!



Hbr, thank you so much for your response! It is reassuring to hear that I’m not the only one with this dilemma (first world problems, I know). You’re right - the ostrich gives it that extra special touch. Your SO sounds beautiful!! It reminds me of a tropical flower. I tend to shy away from the brighter colors, so I ended up going with the blue iris because the richness of the color really drew me in. Thank you again for your comments! I feel more confident now about my choices.


----------



## H Ever After

TeeCee77 said:


> Congrats on your SO! I had a similar dilemma and went with ostrich. My SA said ostrich was more special and I agree. I went with Gris Agate with an ultraviolet interior and brushed PHW. I liked the blues, but you can’t really see the ostrich skin as well. I agree the lighter skins emphasize the ostrich uniqueness more. Good luck on your decision and let us know what you decide.



Thank you TeeCee77! Yes, I saw your posts from earlier in this thread and was inspired by you. Gris agate is such a beautiful gray neutral, and it will look so chic with the ultraviolet interior. I had a very difficult time choosing between the gris and the blue. Ultimately I went with the blue iris because it sang to me more. Thank you for your response, and for reassuring me in my decision to go with the ostrich!


----------



## hbr

lilmizviv said:


> Hbr, thank you so much for your response! It is reassuring to hear that I’m not the only one with this dilemma (first world problems, I know). You’re right - the ostrich gives it that extra special touch. Your SO sounds beautiful!! It reminds me of a tropical flower. I tend to shy away from the brighter colors, so I ended up going with the blue iris because the richness of the color really drew me in. Thank you again for your comments! I feel more confident now about my choices.



Ah so glad you’re feeling more settled!  It can be quite unnerving, actually!  Congratulations!  Can’t wait to see the blue iris birdie!  Sounds gorgeous [emoji170]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## TeeCee77

lilmizviv said:


> Thank you TeeCee77! Yes, I saw your posts from earlier in this thread and was inspired by you. Gris agate is such a beautiful gray neutral, and it will look so chic with the ultraviolet interior. I had a very difficult time choosing between the gris and the blue. Ultimately I went with the blue iris because it sang to me more. Thank you for your response, and for reassuring me in my decision to go with the ostrich!



Congrats on listening to your heart! That is the best thing you can to to be sure you will be happy.


----------



## Dreaming Big

lilmizviv said:


> Thank you TeeCee77! Yes, I saw your posts from earlier in this thread and was inspired by you. Gris agate is such a beautiful gray neutral, and it will look so chic with the ultraviolet interior. I had a very difficult time choosing between the gris and the blue. Ultimately I went with the blue iris because it sang to me more. Thank you for your response, and for reassuring me in my decision to go with the ostrich!



Sounds lovely. What hardware and stitching did you chose?


----------



## H Ever After

Dreaming Big said:


> Sounds lovely. What hardware and stitching did you chose?



Thank you! I chose brushed gold hardware and opted against a contrast stitching for this bag. The rose tyrien interior will be enough of a pop of color for me!


----------



## tonkamama

My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month, totally worth the wait


----------



## Styleanyone

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4264143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month, totally worth the wait





tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4264143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month, totally worth the wait


----------



## Styleanyone

@tonkamama, totally agreed. very happy for you. Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4264143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month, totally worth the wait


Wow! Such a beauty! Congrats.


----------



## Txoceangirl

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4264143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month, totally worth the wait


She’s so beautiful


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies and I appreciate for all the likes  and comments .




Styleanyone said:


> @tonkamama, totally agreed. very happy for you. Congratulations!





acrowcounted said:


> Wow! Such a beauty! Congrats.





Txoceangirl said:


> She’s so beautiful


----------



## Susie Tunes

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4264143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month, totally worth the wait



Lovely combination - congratulations [emoji322]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4264143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month,totally worth the wait


She's absolutely neutral amazingness hun!!!! Love the subtle contrast!!!! Huge Congrats!!!


----------



## art nouveau

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4264143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month, totally worth the wait


So beautiful!  Lovely color combination.  Gris Mouette is a pretty grey color.  I like it more than the current grey, Etain.  Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## BirkinLover77

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4264143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month, totally worth the wait


Beautiful and amazing combo for your SO! Congratulations


----------



## hopiko

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4264143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month, totally worth the wait


Gorgeousness overload!  I love the contrast stitching...so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Dreaming Big

12 months. Will post pix once I have good light.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you all for the lovely comments and likes  




Susie Tunes said:


> Lovely combination - congratulations [emoji322]





Israeli_Flava said:


> She's absolutely neutral amazingness hun!!!! Love the subtle contrast!!!! Huge Congrats!!!





art nouveau said:


> So beautiful!  Lovely color combination.  Gris Mouette is a pretty grey color.  I like it more than the current grey, Etain.  Definitely worth the wait.





BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful and amazing combo for your SO! Congratulations





hopiko said:


> Gorgeousness overload!  I love the contrast stitching...so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## Dreaming Big




----------



## tonkamama

Dreaming Big said:


>


Gorgeous what are the spec?


----------



## Notorious Pink

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4264143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month, totally worth the wait



Beautiful and elegant!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4264143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO Gris Mouette Kelly 28 Togo with Gris Perle lining and contrast stitching took approx 12 month, totally worth the wait


Looks even prettier on my monitor than the phone !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous what are the spec?


Looks like Craie and Trench to me.


----------



## werner

What an elegant piece....drool worthy.


----------



## Dreaming Big

chkpfbeliever said:


> Looks like Craie and Trench to me.



That’s right - K28R craie/trench Togo BGHW


----------



## hopiko

Dreaming Big said:


>


STUNNING!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Dreaming Big said:


>


Wow! So beautiful!! Congratulations


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you gorgeous I am so happy to get this SO she is my favorite 



BBC said:


> Beautiful and elegant!!!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Looks even prettier on my monitor than the phone !!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Dreaming Big said:


>


I’m not usually a fan of the bicolor exterior but this has me rethinking.  It is absolutely stunning and I think it will be very easy to pair with outfits for a lifetime.  Wear in good health.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Dreaming Big said:


>



LOVE this combi, congrats!!


----------



## soccerzfan

So I’ve just been offered to place an SO and I have a few questions. I have a wishlist consists of solid colors that I really wanted, one of those is the classic Birkin 30cm noir ghw. I remember telling my SA this but she said it’s a longer wait for this because everyone wants it. 
My question then is can I place an SO for that specific specs with maybe contrast stitching? Or should I wait until I receive a phone call for my holy grail which could be longer. 
I feel bad for wasting a SO spot since I’m sure others could utilize it more with variable color options.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

soccerzfan said:


> So I’ve just been offered to place an SO and I have a few questions. I have a wishlist consists of solid colors that I really wanted, one of those is the classic Birkin 30cm noir ghw. I remember telling my SA this but she said it’s a longer wait for this because everyone wants it.
> My question then is can I place an SO for that specific specs with maybe contrast stitching? Or should I wait until I receive a phone call for my holy grail which could be longer.
> I feel bad for wasting a SO spot since I’m sure others could utilize it more with variable color options.


I think if this black B30 is a bag you will wear a lot AND there are SO details that would make you love this bag even more, I don’t think it’s a waste at all. It would be a wasted opportunity if you ordered a black bag with no changes (it’ll have the horseshoe, but be a black bag). I wouldn’t add contrast stitching and other things either just so it’s not a ‘missed opportunity’ if you’ll be happy with a plain black bag.
If I were you, I would pick a contrast interior (even if it’s a neutral color), don’t add contrast stitching if you want a plain black bag, add gold or eveb better, permabrass hardware (still gold, but less yellow) and you’ll have your ‘plain’ black bag, but it’ll have a special touch.

I would have loved to get a black B25 with a bright red interior and BGHW, but was offered a black/GHW first and I’m very happy with it. If I’m offered an SO again, I’m definitely doing something different (most likely in a color I don’t already own, really want and wear a lot).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

soccerzfan said:


> So I’ve just been offered to place an SO and I have a few questions. I have a wishlist consists of solid colors that I really wanted, one of those is the classic Birkin 30cm noir ghw. I remember telling my SA this but she said it’s a longer wait for this because everyone wants it.
> My question then is can I place an SO for that specific specs with maybe contrast stitching? Or should I wait until I receive a phone call for my holy grail which could be longer.
> I feel bad for wasting a SO spot since I’m sure others could utilize it more with variable color options.


Nothing wrong with a one-color SO (it's YOUR SO) , but why not do a lining in a color that you just love? Contrast stitch is great but depending on color will make the bag slightly less versatile. The lining will not show that much. 
Black B30s are all over, so if you really don't want a 2-color SO, what about one of your other harder to find favorite colors?


----------



## bagidiotic

soccerzfan said:


> So I’ve just been offered to place an SO and I have a few questions. I have a wishlist consists of solid colors that I really wanted, one of those is the classic Birkin 30cm noir ghw. I remember telling my SA this but she said it’s a longer wait for this because everyone wants it.
> My question then is can I place an SO for that specific specs with maybe contrast stitching? Or should I wait until I receive a phone call for my holy grail which could be longer.
> I feel bad for wasting a SO spot since I’m sure others could utilize it more with variable color options.


Do a so that you'll like you will use 
A bag that's you and your style
Do not let other views hold you back
Only you know coz you're carrying it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

soccerzfan said:


> So I’ve just been offered to place an SO and I have a few questions. I have a wishlist consists of solid colors that I really wanted, one of those is the classic Birkin 30cm noir ghw. I remember telling my SA this but she said it’s a longer wait for this because everyone wants it.
> My question then is can I place an SO for that specific specs with maybe contrast stitching? Or should I wait until I receive a phone call for my holy grail which could be longer.
> I feel bad for wasting a SO spot since I’m sure others could utilize it more with variable color options.


A SO is special for you. It doesn’t have to be bicolor or have contrast stitching.... Even the leather choice can be the part that is SO. Currently, Chevre is only offered as a SO ... rare exceptions ... but still you get my point. Even choosing brushed or permabrass hardware is SO... get what you love & will last you a lifetime. And this happens to be coming from someone who will order a black chevre B30 the next time I’m offered an opportunity !! Go for it!


----------



## Hermes.L

I placed my SO two days go. 

K25 swift , rose Azalee & etoupe. Loved the color combination in swift rather than Epsom ,
With prembrass hardware.

Let the wait begin ..


----------



## Dreaming Big

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I’m not usually a fan of the bicolor exterior but this has me rethinking.  It is absolutely stunning and I think it will be very easy to pair with outfits for a lifetime.  Wear in good health.



Thank you! I couldn’t be happier!
I mostly prefer single colored bags, but I  love the low contrast/tone on tone idea.


----------



## Dreaming Big

tonkamama said:


> Gorgeous what are the spec?





BBC said:


> Beautiful and elegant!!!





chkpfbeliever said:


> Looks like Craie and Trench to me.





hopiko said:


> STUNNING!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! So beautiful!! Congratulations





GNIPPOHS said:


> LOVE this combi, congrats!!



Thank you for the comments and likes. This catapulted up the ranks and is one of my very favorite bags!


----------



## mp4

Dreaming Big said:


>


 What a lovely combination!!!!  Enjoy your new beauty!!!


----------



## tramcaro

Feeling forever grateful to my SA for another SO opportunity.   This time I went with something bright and cheerful, but still size 25.  Since it’s Chevre, I’m now on the roller coaster and holding my breath, crossing my fingers that it won’t get canceled.


----------



## snibor

Dreaming Big said:


>



This is spectacular!


----------



## Hatsoff1

I got the word yesterday that my SO from end of  May 2017 has arrived in store! I'm so excited and will pick it up next week! 
Yippee!


----------



## tramcaro

Finally picked this up at FSH! Love the little bright colour secret inside the bag!   I’m thankful for the privilege to create and own an A-la-cart order.  For an Hermes lover and non-VIP, it’s a dream come true   I wanted a classic yet easy style to travel so that I could take it anywhere   Here it is with me wearing it cross-body over a light coat, probably not best for the handle, so I often don’t wear it this way.  On best days, i’m 5’3”.  Thank you for everyone on the forum for creating such a supportive environment to share my addiction.


----------



## acrowcounted

tramcaro said:


> Finally picked this up at FSH! Love the little bright colour secret inside the bag!   I’m thankful for the privilege to create and own an A-la-cart order.  For an Hermes lover and non-VIP, it’s a dream come true   I wanted a classic yet easy style to travel so that I could take it anywhere


Gorgeous combination! What are the specs?


----------



## tramcaro

acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous combination! What are the specs?



Thank you! Bleu Nuit and Rose Pourpre, Togo, Kelly 25, 85 cm length strap, PHW.


----------



## periogirl28

tramcaro said:


> Thank you! Bleu Nuit and Rose Pourpre, Togo, Kelly 25, 85 cm length strap, PHW.


So pretty! Congrats and enjoy Paris!


----------



## westcoastgal

It is a beautiful bag with pop interior. Great modeling shot. Enjoy!


tramcaro said:


> Finally picked this up at FSH! Love the little bright colour secret inside the bag!   I’m thankful for the privilege to create and own an A-la-cart order.  For an Hermes lover and non-VIP, it’s a dream come true   I wanted a classic yet easy style to travel so that I could take it anywhere   Here it is with me wearing it cross-body over a light coat, probably not best for the handle, so I often don’t wear it this way.  On best days, i’m 5’3”.  Thank you for everyone on the forum for creating such a supportive environment to share my addiction.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tramcaro

westcoastgal said:


> It is a beautiful bag with pop interior. Great modeling shot. Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## tramcaro

periogirl28 said:


> So pretty! Congrats and enjoy Paris!



Thank you!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Delighted with my K35 Retourné in Étoupe Togo with white contrast stitching and Rouge H Chèvre interior. It took 12 months.


----------



## soccerzfan

Thanks everyone for replying. I would prefer one color SO as my HG. I think I’d like the idea of different leather such as Chevre versus Togo. I’ll meet with my SA tomorrow so we will go over options. 
Also I’ve noticed from reading this thread going back a couple of years that almost every other SO is for Chevre. What’s the attraction with Chevre as opposed to other leathers?




Israeli_Flava said:


> A SO is special for you. It doesn’t have to be bicolor or have contrast stitching.... Even the leather choice can be the part that is SO. Currently, Chevre is only offered as a SO ... rare exceptions ... but still you get my point. Even choosing brushed or permabrass hardware is SO... get what you love & will last you a lifetime. And this happens to be coming from someone who will order a black chevre B30 the next time I’m offered an opportunity !! Go for it!


----------



## Monique1004

soccerzfan said:


> Thanks everyone for replying. I would prefer one color SO as my HG. I think I’d like the idea of different leather such as Chevre versus Togo. I’ll meet with my SA tomorrow so we will go over options.
> Also I’ve noticed from reading this thread going back a couple of years that almost every other SO is for Chevre. What’s the attraction with Chevre as opposed to other leathers?



I think the reason a lot of people choose chèvre is because you can only get it through SO only. You can get other leather K/B from the store at any time. I also noticed the chèvre is a lot lighter which I like.


----------



## SugarMama

8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SugarMama said:


> 8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4273179
> View attachment 4273180
> View attachment 4273181


How exquisite!!! Congrats dear she turned out amazing!!! Love the PB HW... Super functional!!!! *Another FAB Sugar Mama creation!*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Susie Tunes said:


> Delighted with my K35 Retourné in Étoupe Togo with white contrast stitching and Rouge H Chèvre interior. It took 12 months.


Congrats dear! The colors flows very well!!!


----------



## DreamingPink

SugarMama said:


> 8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4273179
> View attachment 4273180
> View attachment 4273181



Your SO collection is amazing! And I love the malachite interior of your new SO!


----------



## SugarMama

Israeli_Flava said:


> How exquisite!!! Congrats dear she turned out amazing!!! Love the PB HW... Super functional!!!! *Another FAB Sugar Mama creation!*



Awwww thanks babe!!! 



MiniNavy said:


> Your SO collection is amazing! And I love the malachite interior of your new SO!



Thank you kindly!


----------



## Possum

SugarMama said:


> 8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4273179
> View attachment 4273180
> View attachment 4273181


Be still my heart!!!!  Such a lovely combination @SugarMama! I love the PB hardware too. Enjoy this lovely addition my dear


----------



## Notorious Pink

SugarMama said:


> 8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4273179
> View attachment 4273180
> View attachment 4273181



Now THAT is a GORGEOUS and unexpected combo!!!!
Really love it!!!

That last pic of the neutrals, tho......[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## SugarMama

BBC said:


> Now THAT is a GORGEOUS and unexpected combo!!!!
> Really love it!!!
> 
> That last pic of the neutrals, tho......[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you!  It’s so out of my comfort zone but I do love it.  
Thanks for the love!!!  Really appreciate it


----------



## honhon

nice! love the bag


----------



## TeeCee77

SugarMama said:


> 8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4273179
> View attachment 4273180
> View attachment 4273181



You win! That is one of the most stunning bags! Congrats! Two of my favorite colors.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Carrierae

So I know this probably won’t interest many, but I got news from Paris on my custom Jypsiere. 

They quoted me for $17600 with half down. Since the only design change was gold hardware, I decided to not go through with it. Jypsieres don’t maintain a high value anyways, and I couldn’t imagine paying that much more than a B/K for a change in hardware....especially since there’s always the possibility they could release GHW in the future. 

A little disappointed to turn down the offer, but I think I’ve made the right choice. Still waiting on my SO K28 from last Dec. it didn’t feel right that I would be putting down almost the same as my SO. I probably would have been more on board if there were other changes, but I just wanted a solid color.


----------



## SugarMama

Possum said:


> Be still my heart!!!!  Such a lovely combination @SugarMama! I love the PB hardware too. Enjoy this lovely addition my dear


Thanks lovely!  Means so much coming from you!!



TeeCee77 said:


> You win! That is one of the most stunning bags! Congrats! Two of my favorite colors.


I saw your reveal too!!  I’m ecstatic that we are etain twins.  Congrats on your newin too babe!


----------



## tonkamama

SugarMama said:


> 8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4273179
> View attachment 4273180
> View attachment 4273181


Love


----------



## bagidiotic

SugarMama said:


> 8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4273179
> View attachment 4273180
> View attachment 4273181


Such an unique combo 
Congratulations


----------



## periogirl28

SugarMama said:


> 8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4273179
> View attachment 4273180
> View attachment 4273181


Congrats on a very inspired choice. Good to go outside your comfortable zone once in a while. Enjoy!


----------



## SugarMama

tonkamama said:


> Love



Thank you!  Major love for your GM SO baby too!!



bagidiotic said:


> Such an unique combo
> Congratulations



Thank you dear!



periogirl28 said:


> Congrats on a very inspired choice. Good to go outside your comfortable zone once in a while. Enjoy!



Thank babe!  Was craving etain and initially was going to go with raisin interior.  SA said it was too similar to what I have already and my bestie suggested one of her fav color, malachite.   The rest of the pieces fell into place.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

SugarMama said:


> 8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4273179
> View attachment 4273180
> View attachment 4273181



Omg GORGEOUS dear, what an awesome addition to your collection! Malachite is so pretty and will be such a nice pop to etain. Beautiful neutral SO trio


----------



## hopiko

SugarMama said:


> 8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4273179
> View attachment 4273180
> View attachment 4273181


Stunning!  An amazing neutral!  Congrats on her coming home to you!


----------



## hopiko

Susie Tunes said:


> Delighted with my K35 Retourné in Étoupe Togo with white contrast stitching and Rouge H Chèvre interior. It took 12 months.


So classic and chic!  She is totally worth the year long wait!


----------



## hopiko

tramcaro said:


> Finally picked this up at FSH! Love the little bright colour secret inside the bag!   I’m thankful for the privilege to create and own an A-la-cart order.  For an Hermes lover and non-VIP, it’s a dream come true   I wanted a classic yet easy style to travel so that I could take it anywhere   Here it is with me wearing it cross-body over a light coat, probably not best for the handle, so I often don’t wear it this way.  On best days, i’m 5’3”.  Thank you for everyone on the forum for creating such a supportive environment to share my addiction.


What an amazing little cutie!  I love the combo...and the size is perfect on you.  I followed your ups and downs on the Paris thread and am so happy that your well deserved bag has arrived!


----------



## disappeared

Carrierae said:


> So I know this probably won’t interest many, but I got news from Paris on my custom Jypsiere.
> 
> They quoted me for $17600 with half down. Since the only design change was gold hardware, I decided to not go through with it. Jypsieres don’t maintain a high value anyways, and I couldn’t imagine paying that much more than a B/K for a change in hardware....especially since there’s always the possibility they could release GHW in the future.
> 
> A little disappointed to turn down the offer, but I think I’ve made the right choice. Still waiting on my SO K28 from last Dec. it didn’t feel right that I would be putting down almost the same as my SO. I probably would have been more on board if there were other changes, but I just wanted a solid color.


That’s insane! It’s like buying 2 bags! Maybe they hiked the price to deter you from ordering? Or is it exotic skin?


----------



## tramcaro

hopiko said:


> What an amazing little cutie!  I love the combo...and the size is perfect on you.  I followed your ups and downs on the Paris thread and am so happy that your well deserved bag has arrived!


Thank you @hopiko, you’re so sweet.  Yes, this bag carries a lot of sentimental value with it, and i’m gald that is is now home


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I just received a chevre Birkin 30 and let me tell you it is the lightest thinnest bag I own, including my A5 Balenciaga Papier, which is super light and thin. 



soccerzfan said:


> Also I’ve noticed from reading this thread going back a couple of years that almost every other SO is for Chevre. What’s the attraction with Chevre as opposed to other leathers?


----------



## honhon

during this week only i have come few opinions on chèvre being thin.....is this a new chevre?


----------



## azukitea

Israeli_Flava said:


> A SO is special for you. It doesn’t have to be bicolor or have contrast stitching.... Even the leather choice can be the part that is SO. Currently, Chevre is only offered as a SO ... rare exceptions ... but still you get my point. Even choosing brushed or permabrass hardware is SO... get what you love & will last you a lifetime. And this happens to be coming from someone who will order a black chevre B30 the next time I’m offered an opportunity !! Go for it!



@soccerzfan 
I second this advice from @Israeli_Flava ! if you want something as an SO but to be slightly different, you should consider  chevre leather

My next SO will likely be a black chevre B30 with brushed hardware!  Though I am still waiting on my first one to come through ...lol


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

soccerzfan said:


> Thanks everyone for replying. I would prefer one color SO as my HG. I think I’d like the idea of different leather such as Chevre versus Togo. I’ll meet with my SA tomorrow so we will go over options.
> Also I’ve noticed from reading this thread going back a couple of years that almost every other SO is for Chevre. What’s the attraction with Chevre as opposed to other leathers?



It’s my favorite non exotic leather.  Beautiful feel, light, lovely sheen, takes colors fabulously, fine in bad weather and very durable.


----------



## Susie Tunes

soccerzfan said:


> So I’ve just been offered to place an SO and I have a few questions. I have a wishlist consists of solid colors that I really wanted, one of those is the classic Birkin 30cm noir ghw. I remember telling my SA this but she said it’s a longer wait for this because everyone wants it.
> My question then is can I place an SO for that specific specs with maybe contrast stitching? Or should I wait until I receive a phone call for my holy grail which could be longer.
> I feel bad for wasting a SO spot since I’m sure others could utilize it more with variable color options.



Don’t over think it and get what you want now [emoji847] I used my SO opportunity to get an an Étoupe Kelly with standard white stitching. I went for a Rouge H interior so it would feel bespoke. It doesn’t look like an SO when the bag is closed but I would have been happy with a PO. Hermès stopped offering Kelly 35s in Étoupe Togo.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

BBC said:


> It’s my favorite non exotic leather.  Beautiful feel, light, lovely sheen, takes colors fabulously, fine in bad weather and very durable.


Which Chèvre do they use in SOs? Mysore?
And when you see in a listing just Chèvre or people are talking about it, which one are people most likely referring to? Mysore as well?
Sorry about the Spanisn Inquisition. I’ve only seen it on a beautiful Cinhetic I was offered, so that’s my only point of reference.


----------



## periogirl28

blondissima777 said:


> Which Chèvre do they use in SOs? Mysore?
> And when you see in a listing just Chèvre or people are talking about it, which one are people most likely referring to? Mysore as well?
> Sorry about the Spanisn Inquisition. I’ve only seen it on a beautiful Cinhetic I was offered, so that’s my only point of reference.


Only Chèvre Mysore is available for SO at this point.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

periogirl28 said:


> Only Chèvre Mysore is available for SO at this point.


Thank you, periogirl!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Not for nothing, friends, but the debate over a purchase on another thread has made me really glad I heeded your  advice that I might tire of high contrast stitching. I can’t remember who said that, but thank you!!!


----------



## lwongx

Hi do anyone know whether Japan offer Special Order?  thank you!


----------



## katenmatt

My b finally came after 9 months. It's perfect gift for Christmas!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

katenmatt said:


> My b finally came after 9 months. It's perfect gift for Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276958


Rich colors. Looks great. Congratulations!


----------



## Cygne18

katenmatt said:


> My b finally came after 9 months. It's perfect gift for Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276958


OMG! She's gorgeous! Congratulations. I love those jewel tones!


----------



## hopiko

katenmatt said:


> My b finally came after 9 months. It's perfect gift for Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276958


Anemone and BE, BGHW?  Gorgeous combo! It will look great under the tree!  Enjoy!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

SugarMama said:


> 8 months and 4 days.  Etain and malachite B25 with gris pale stitching and permabrass hardware.  Went outside my comfort zone of pinks and purples and added another neutral to my collection.  Also included a pic of my plomb and Gris mouette SOs for color and hardware comparison.
> 
> View attachment 4273179
> View attachment 4273180
> View attachment 4273181


Really chic color combination of everything. Congratulations! Stunning bag!


----------



## Txoceangirl

katenmatt said:


> My b finally came after 9 months. It's perfect gift for Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276958


Stunning!


----------



## Poco

katenmatt said:


> My b finally came after 9 months. It's perfect gift for Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276958


Wow! Love it!


----------



## SugarMama

katenmatt said:


> My b finally came after 9 months. It's perfect gift for Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276958



Beautiful!!! What a little gem.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SugarMama

GNIPPOHS said:


> Omg GORGEOUS dear, what an awesome addition to your collection! Malachite is so pretty and will be such a nice pop to etain. Beautiful neutral SO trio





hopiko said:


> Stunning!  An amazing neutral!  Congrats on her coming home to you!



Thank you lovely ladies!!  I appreciate the love!


----------



## BirkinLover77

katenmatt said:


> My b finally came after 9 months. It's perfect gift for Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276958


Beautiful SO! Love the colors! Congratulations


----------



## tramcaro

katenmatt said:


> My b finally came after 9 months. It's perfect gift for Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276958



Wow, interesting and classy!  Congrats!


----------



## twigz

Many Chèvre Mysore orders have been cancelled the past six months hence my SM has advised all their clients to go otherwise in case of another tragedy. P.S. My Chèvre Mysore order from last year was cancelled two months ago as well, *SOB*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lwongx said:


> Hi do anyone know whether Japan offer Special Order?  thank you!


yes.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dreaming Big said:


> Not for nothing, friends, but the debate over a purchase on another thread has made me really glad I heeded your  advice that I might tire of high contrast stitching. I can’t remember who said that, but thank you!!!


definitely something to seriously consider


----------



## Israeli_Flava

katenmatt said:


> My b finally came after 9 months. It's perfect gift for Christmas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4276958


Love it!!!!!!!!!! Love these jewel tones together! Congrats


----------



## katenmatt

westcoastgal said:


> Rich colors. Looks great. Congratulations!





tramcaro said:


> Wow, interesting and classy!  Congrats!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Love it!!!!!!!!!! Love these jewel tones together! Congrats





SugarMama said:


> Beautiful!!! What a little gem.





Poco said:


> Wow! Love it!





Txoceangirl said:


> Stunning!





hopiko said:


> Anemone and BE, BGHW?  Gorgeous combo! It will look great under the tree!  Enjoy!





Cygne18 said:


> OMG! She's gorgeous! Congratulations. I love those jewel tones!


thanks


----------



## Dreaming Big

Praying for patience over here...


----------



## cuselover

Is Colvert available for so?


----------



## periogirl28

cuselover said:


> Is Colvert available for so?


As it is near year end, I believe SO orders are now all in and the window is closed. You may want to look out for the new colour list in 2019 and then see if Colvert is offered and in what leathers. HTH!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Dreaming Big said:


> Not for nothing, friends, but the debate over a purchase on another thread has made me really glad I heeded your  advice that I might tire of high contrast stitching. I can’t remember who said that, but thank you!!!


Me too! I’m glad I did not opt for contrast stitching on my SO either. For a second, I was concerned but I’m happy with my decision.


----------



## Hatsoff1

My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share. 

Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!


----------



## Hatsoff1

Hatsoff1 said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
> This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share.
> 
> Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284513
> View attachment 4284514


Ok. I knew that seemed too easy! 
How do I rotate the photos the right way around ?
Apologies everyone!


----------



## lulilu

Hatsoff1 said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
> This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share.
> 
> Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284513
> View attachment 4284514



I can't help with the photos, but I do love your choices.  Especially the pale gris stitching -- a beautiful contrast without being too "in your face" as it were.  Lovely.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hatsoff1

lulilu said:


> I can't help with the photos, but I do love your choices.  Especially the pale gris stitching -- a beautiful contrast without being too "in your face" as it were.  Lovely.


Thanks so much! I'm so happy with it!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Hatsoff1 said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
> This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share.
> 
> Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284513
> View attachment 4284514


Love the contrast stitch!  Everything is beautiful about this K.  Enjoy.


----------



## acrowcounted

Hatsoff1 said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
> This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share.
> 
> Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284513
> View attachment 4284514


It's gorgeous!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hatsoff1 said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
> This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share.
> 
> Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284513
> View attachment 4284514


Gorgeous k


----------



## westcoastgal

Hatsoff1 said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
> This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share.
> 
> Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284513
> View attachment 4284514


Beautiful! Congratulations on your special piece.


----------



## tramcaro

Hatsoff1 said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
> This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share.
> 
> Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284513
> View attachment 4284514



Wow, this leather for Etain is exactly how I would love Etain to be, no brown tone!  Perfect pairing with blue electrique!  Congratualtions, my dear!


----------



## hopiko

Hatsoff1 said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
> This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share.
> 
> Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284513
> View attachment 4284514


Gorgeous!  Chic! Stylish! Functional!  Love the combo...congrats!


----------



## Hatsoff1

Thanks everyone for the well wishes! Much appreciated!


----------



## Hatsoff1

tramcaro said:


> Wow, this leather for Etain is exactly how I would love Etain to be, no brown tone!  Perfect pairing with blue electrique!  Congratualtions, my dear!


Thank you! Yes, I was a tad nervous myself that the colour would be brown toned and muddy so I'm ecstatic that the colour is a definite grey! The cooler tone suits my wardrobe better.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hatsoff1 said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
> This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share.
> 
> Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284513
> View attachment 4284514


This is STUNNING!!!!
I'm officially adding etain to my color wishlist. Etain is finally gray, not brown hahahahaah


----------



## noegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is STUNNING!!!!
> I'm officially adding etain to my color wishlist. Etain is finally gray, not brown hahahahaah


This is exactly what I was thinking!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Hatsoff1 said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
> This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share.
> 
> Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284513
> View attachment 4284514


Very beautiful and love the color combo with stitching! Congratulations on your SO


----------



## periogirl28

Hatsoff1 said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived at the end of November but between one thing and another I only got around to collecting it this week. I'm absolutely delighted with how it turned out!
> This is my first time posting a photo on PBF, and I'm not the best photographer, so I hope I do it correctly! I'm so appreciative of having this forum as a place to share.
> 
> Allow me to present my Kelly 32 Etain Togo leather with bleu electric lining, gris perle stitching, brushed PHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4284513
> View attachment 4284514


This is SIMPLY PERFECT! Love your SO combination. Congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hello lovely TPFers, will you help me? At least anyone who's a little bored and loves SOs!
I've decided to outsource all my thinking for my spring SO  as there are too many options! Pardon the long post but I'm really open to ideas.  This is probably (ha) the last Kelly I will SO, and I am almost "done" with bags overall, so it needs to be a bag I will use. Go crazy lol!!

The good part is I'm 90% sure it's a Kelly 28 retourné. If not, a 25 retourné. I am sellier'd up!
Here are my Kellys at the moment excluding my grande dame that I rarely carry:

28 cm Gold Togo retourné PHW
28 cm Noir Chèvre sellier BPHW with Cobalt stitching and Bleu Saphir interior
28 cm Rouge H Box Calf sellier GHW
25 cm Barenia sellier GHW (naturel stitching of course)
25 cm Raisin Chèvre sellier BPHW with BE stitching and interior (I haven't picked this SO up yet but it's in, really hoping this experiment worked  . I basically took two colors I like and threw caution to the wind )

Of the Kellys, the Gold Togo retourné is the most versatile. I probably have more "special" bags than grab and go super-useful bags.
My other most-used bags are Black Togo B35, Fauve Barenia B35, black and gold Negonda and Country GPs, and Gold, BE, and Bleu Nuit Evie TPMs. So....obviously I like neutrals and blues.

I know I "need" a simple black or dark neutral retourné 28 cm with PHW, but I am not sure I would use a special order slot for that, even with a contrast lining.
I don't think I would do a full bicolor exterior but never say never 
I'm 90% this bag will be shiny PHW. I have enough brushed and prefer PHW overall.
I don't have a light bag, so Gris T is in the consideration set.
If Rouge H came back in a leather that doesn't make it brown, I would probably choose it as Box Calf sellier is hard to wear regularly, so Bordeaux is a possibility.
I love Vert Cypres and am overall very tempted by dark greens.
There is a part of me that wants a pink interior, but I only like really clean pinks like Rose Lipstick or Rose Shocking, not corals like Jaipur or pale pinks.
Grays and dark blues are interesting.
I don't want another Chèvre bag. I love Clemence as Togo can look dry - but Clemence can get floppy. I do not like Epsom at all.

Given what looks likely to be available....what should I order? Thank you so much if you choose to indulge me......


----------



## noegirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello lovely TPFers, will you help me? At least anyone who's a little bored and loves SOs!
> I've decided to outsource all my thinking for my spring SO  as there are too many options! Pardon the long post but I'm really open to ideas.  This is probably (ha) the last Kelly I will SO, and I am almost "done" with bags overall, so it needs to be a bag I will use. Go crazy lol!!
> 
> The good part is I'm 90% sure it's a Kelly 28 retourné. If not, a 25 retourné. I am sellier'd up!
> Here are my Kellys at the moment excluding my grande dame that I rarely carry:
> 
> 28 cm Gold Togo retourné PHW
> 28 cm Noir Chèvre sellier BPHW with Cobalt stitching and Bleu Saphir interior
> 28 cm Rouge H Box Calf sellier GHW
> 25 cm Barenia sellier GHW (naturel stitching of course)
> 25 cm Raisin Chèvre sellier BPHW with BE stitching and interior (I haven't picked this SO up yet but it's in, really hoping this experiment worked  . I basically took two colors I like and threw caution to the wind )
> 
> Of the Kellys, the Gold Togo retourné is the most versatile. I probably have more "special" bags than grab and go super-useful bags.
> My other most-used bags are Black Togo B35, Fauve Barenia B35, black and gold Negonda and Country GPs, and Gold, BE, and Bleu Nuit Evie TPMs. So....obviously I like neutrals and blues.
> 
> I know I "need" a simple black or dark neutral retourné 28 cm with PHW, but I am not sure I would use a special order slot for that, even with a contrast lining.
> I don't think I would do a full bicolor exterior but never say never
> I'm 90% this bag will be shiny PHW. I have enough brushed and prefer PHW overall.
> I don't have a light bag, so Gris T is in the consideration set.
> If Rouge H came back, I would probably choose it as Box Calf sellier is hard to wear regularly, so Bordeaux is a possibility.
> I love Vert Cypres and am overall very tempted by dark greens.
> There is a part of me that wants a pink interior, but I only like really clean pinks like Rose Lipstick or Rose Shocking, not corals like Jaipur or pale pinks.
> Grays and dark blues are interesting.
> I don't want another Chèvre bag. I love Clemence as Togo can look dry - but Clemence can get floppy. I do not like Epsom at all.
> 
> Given what looks likely to be available....what should I order? Thank you so much if you choose to indulge me......




I am gonna go with k28 retourne vert cypress with rose pourpre interior and brushed gold hardware


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## meowlett

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello lovely TPFers, will you help me? At least anyone who's a little bored and loves SOs!
> I've decided to outsource all my thinking for my spring SO  as there are too many options! Pardon the long post but I'm really open to ideas.  This is probably (ha) the last Kelly I will SO, and I am almost "done" with bags overall, so it needs to be a bag I will use. Go crazy lol!!
> 
> The good part is I'm 90% sure it's a Kelly 28 retourné. If not, a 25 retourné. I am sellier'd up!
> Here are my Kellys at the moment excluding my grande dame that I rarely carry:
> 
> 28 cm Gold Togo retourné PHW
> 28 cm Noir Chèvre sellier BPHW with Cobalt stitching and Bleu Saphir interior
> 28 cm Rouge H Box Calf sellier GHW
> 25 cm Barenia sellier GHW (naturel stitching of course)
> 25 cm Raisin Chèvre sellier BPHW with BE stitching and interior (I haven't picked this SO up yet but it's in, really hoping this experiment worked  . I basically took two colors I like and threw caution to the wind )
> 
> Of the Kellys, the Gold Togo retourné is the most versatile. I probably have more "special" bags than grab and go super-useful bags.
> My other most-used bags are Black Togo B35, Fauve Barenia B35, black and gold Negonda and Country GPs, and Gold, BE, and Bleu Nuit Evie TPMs. So....obviously I like neutrals and blues.
> 
> I know I "need" a simple black or dark neutral retourné 28 cm with PHW, but I am not sure I would use a special order slot for that, even with a contrast lining.
> I don't think I would do a full bicolor exterior but never say never
> I'm 90% this bag will be shiny PHW. I have enough brushed and prefer PHW overall.
> I don't have a light bag, so Gris T is in the consideration set.
> If Rouge H came back, I would probably choose it as Box Calf sellier is hard to wear regularly, so Bordeaux is a possibility.
> I love Vert Cypres and am overall very tempted by dark greens.
> There is a part of me that wants a pink interior, but I only like really clean pinks like Rose Lipstick or Rose Shocking, not corals like Jaipur or pale pinks.
> Grays and dark blues are interesting.
> I don't want another Chèvre bag. I love Clemence as Togo can look dry - but Clemence can get floppy. I do not like Epsom at all.
> 
> Given what looks likely to be available....what should I order? Thank you so much if you choose to indulge me......


Vert Cypress Togo with some Red Interior.  Kind of like a dark alligator.

I am twiddling thumbs in mid air fighting sinus issues.  So any eye candies of your K's will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## QuelleFromage

meowlett said:


> Vert Cypress Togo with some Red Interior.  Kind of like a dark alligator.
> 
> I am twiddling thumbs in mid air fighting sinus issues.  So any eye candies of your K's will be greatly appreciated.



Ha! Gosh, I know how that feels. Eye candy helps! Let me post what I can find.

Here are three of my classic color Ks. I obviously love sellier, but I have a fairly casual lifestyle and dress slightly edgy much of the time, so a softer bag is in order.






and here's the best image I could find of Raisin Chèvre with BE


----------



## TeeCee77

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello lovely TPFers, will you help me? At least anyone who's a little bored and loves SOs!
> I've decided to outsource all my thinking for my spring SO [emoji14] as there are too many options! Pardon the long post but I'm really open to ideas.  This is probably (ha) the last Kelly I will SO, and I am almost "done" with bags overall, so it needs to be a bag I will use. Go crazy lol!!
> 
> The good part is I'm 90% sure it's a Kelly 28 retourné. If not, a 25 retourné. I am sellier'd up!
> Here are my Kellys at the moment excluding my grande dame that I rarely carry:
> 
> 28 cm Gold Togo retourné PHW
> 28 cm Noir Chèvre sellier BPHW with Cobalt stitching and Bleu Saphir interior
> 28 cm Rouge H Box Calf sellier GHW
> 25 cm Barenia sellier GHW (naturel stitching of course)
> 25 cm Raisin Chèvre sellier BPHW with BE stitching and interior (I haven't picked this SO up yet but it's in, really hoping this experiment worked  . I basically took two colors I like and threw caution to the wind )
> 
> Of the Kellys, the Gold Togo retourné is the most versatile. I probably have more "special" bags than grab and go super-useful bags.
> My other most-used bags are Black Togo B35, Fauve Barenia B35, black and gold Negonda and Country GPs, and Gold, BE, and Bleu Nuit Evie TPMs. So....obviously I like neutrals and blues.
> 
> I know I "need" a simple black or dark neutral retourné 28 cm with PHW, but I am not sure I would use a special order slot for that, even with a contrast lining.
> I don't think I would do a full bicolor exterior but never say never [emoji6]
> I'm 90% this bag will be shiny PHW. I have enough brushed and prefer PHW overall.
> I don't have a light bag, so Gris T is in the consideration set.
> If Rouge H came back in a leather that doesn't make it brown, I would probably choose it as Box Calf sellier is hard to wear regularly, so Bordeaux is a possibility.
> I love Vert Cypres and am overall very tempted by dark greens.
> There is a part of me that wants a pink interior, but I only like really clean pinks like Rose Lipstick or Rose Shocking, not corals like Jaipur or pale pinks.
> Grays and dark blues are interesting.
> I don't want another Chèvre bag. I love Clemence as Togo can look dry - but Clemence can get floppy. I do not like Epsom at all.
> 
> Given what looks likely to be available....what should I order? Thank you so much if you choose to indulge me......



Blue nuit Kelly 28 retourne with gold interior and gris pearl stitching PHW OR
Blue nuit Kelly 28 retourne with rose shocking interior and gris pearl stitching PHW


----------



## meowlett

QuelleFromage said:


> Ha! Gosh, I know how that feels. Eye candy helps! Let me post what I can find.
> 
> Here are three of my classic color Ks. I obviously love sellier, but I have a fairly casual lifestyle and dress slightly edgy much of the time, so a softer bag is in order.
> 
> View attachment 4286278
> View attachment 4286279
> View attachment 4286282


I am drooling.  I can't wait for my SO to show up.  I did a detour and did not do the B in the color scheme of my dog last time.

Another really cool SO K to get is a Rose Scheherazade K25 Croc.  There are many possibilities for the interior.  That would be edgy and can work with casual.  But I won't throw it around like I do with my B's.


----------



## QuelleFromage

meowlett said:


> I am drooling.  I can't wait for my SO to show up.  I did a detour and did not do the B in the color scheme of my dog last time.
> 
> Another really cool SO K to get is a Rose Scheherazade K25 Croc.  There are many possibilities for the interior.  That would be edgy and can work with casual.  But I won't throw it around like I do with my B's.


Yes! I am trying not to go down an exotic rabbit hole  One day I'll do a croc Mini K.....


----------



## meowlett

QuelleFromage said:


> ...
> 
> and here's the best image I could find of Raisin Chèvre with BE
> 
> View attachment 4286284


I absolutely need one in Chèvre.  DH tried to stop me to make my dog SO Gris Pearl.  I told him Louie looked Gris Pearl after a walk anyways.


----------



## QuelleFromage

noegirl said:


> I am gonna go with k28 retourne vert cypress with rose pourpre interior and brushed gold hardware





TeeCee77 said:


> Blue nuit Kelly 28 retourne with gold interior and gris pearl stitching PHW OR
> Blue nuit Kelly 28 retourne with rose shocking interior and gris pearl stitching PHW



These are great ideas


----------



## meowlett

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes! I am trying not to go down an exotic rabbit hole  One day I'll do a croc Mini K.....


Yet...


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> These are great ideas



I agree these are all great ideas, I think each would suit your needs. You don’t have a regular bag in dark blue or green, and I think it really just depends on what you prefer. I would also mention if blue encre is available to consider it, it’s not quite as dark as nuit, which to me is very close to black.

Have you considered Etain? What do you think of TeeCee’s recent SO? (I’ve told her I’m obsessed with it)


----------



## meowlett

BBC said:


> I agree these are all great ideas, I think each would suit your needs. You don’t have a regular bag in dark blue or green, and I think it really just depends on what you prefer. I would also mention if blue encre is available to consider it, it’s not quite as dark as nuit, which to me is very close to black.
> 
> Have you considered Etain? What do you think of TeeCee’s recent SO? (I’ve told her I’m obsessed with it)


If she wants PHW, then the Etain might not be the best choice.  Etain looks great with GHW, but a little too cold with PHW for me.


----------



## meowlett

Bleu Saphir (if it is available) with white stitching and PHW.  A contrasting red for the interior.  I don't have the color list with me.


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello lovely TPFers, will you help me? At least anyone who's a little bored and loves SOs!
> I've decided to outsource all my thinking for my spring SO [emoji14] as there are too many options! Pardon the long post but I'm really open to ideas.  This is probably (ha) the last Kelly I will SO, and I am almost "done" with bags overall, so it needs to be a bag I will use. Go crazy lol!!
> 
> The good part is I'm 90% sure it's a Kelly 28 retourné. If not, a 25 retourné. I am sellier'd up!
> Here are my Kellys at the moment excluding my grande dame that I rarely carry:
> 
> 28 cm Gold Togo retourné PHW
> 28 cm Noir Chèvre sellier BPHW with Cobalt stitching and Bleu Saphir interior
> 28 cm Rouge H Box Calf sellier GHW
> 25 cm Barenia sellier GHW (naturel stitching of course)
> 25 cm Raisin Chèvre sellier BPHW with BE stitching and interior (I haven't picked this SO up yet but it's in, really hoping this experiment worked  . I basically took two colors I like and threw caution to the wind )
> 
> Of the Kellys, the Gold Togo retourné is the most versatile. I probably have more "special" bags than grab and go super-useful bags.
> My other most-used bags are Black Togo B35, Fauve Barenia B35, black and gold Negonda and Country GPs, and Gold, BE, and Bleu Nuit Evie TPMs. So....obviously I like neutrals and blues.
> 
> I know I "need" a simple black or dark neutral retourné 28 cm with PHW, but I am not sure I would use a special order slot for that, even with a contrast lining.
> I don't think I would do a full bicolor exterior but never say never
> I'm 90% this bag will be shiny PHW. I have enough brushed and prefer PHW overall.
> I don't have a light bag, so Gris T is in the consideration set.
> If Rouge H came back in a leather that doesn't make it brown, I would probably choose it as Box Calf sellier is hard to wear regularly, so Bordeaux is a possibility.
> I love Vert Cypres and am overall very tempted by dark greens.
> There is a part of me that wants a pink interior, but I only like really clean pinks like Rose Lipstick or Rose Shocking, not corals like Jaipur or pale pinks.
> Grays and dark blues are interesting.
> I don't want another Chèvre bag. I love Clemence as Togo can look dry - but Clemence can get floppy. I do not like Epsom at all.
> 
> Given what looks likely to be available....what should I order? Thank you so much if you choose to indulge me......


Grey +gris t phw 
Grey + cypress phw
Cypress+encre phw
Cypress +gris t phw
Encre+gris t phw
My random suggestions 
Not in order
Yes retourne 
Maybe clemence/evercolor/novillio?


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> I agree these are all great ideas, I think each would suit your needs. You don’t have a regular bag in dark blue or green, and I think it really just depends on what you prefer. I would also mention if blue encre is available to consider it, it’s not quite as dark as nuit, which to me is very close to black.
> 
> Have you considered Etain? What do you think of TeeCee’s recent SO? (I’ve told her I’m obsessed with it)


I love both Encre and Cypres....one of these could be the choice. And I LOVE TeeCee's SO. 
A rich color would be so nice to have.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

You have a great collex of neutrals that carry you with black or brown outfits.  Gold, Barenia, Raisin and Noir and they are all structured if they are Sellier. I agree that a retourne would be nice to add to the mix for a relaxed look. 
Would suggest PHW on Bleu nuit or Bleu saphire with RE or other bright pink colour for a fun pop of interior Colour. 
Gris pearle w PHW and contrast stitching is another versatile color that you can carry as a nice neutral. 
You could also pull off green as a neutral, why not something fun like malachite or vert vertigo? Both are great with pHW. However,  If you want a contrast stitch, I saw a malachite with gold contrast stitch and brushed gold hw and it was stunning. Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## surfchick

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello lovely TPFers, will you help me? At least anyone who's a little bored and loves SOs!
> I've decided to outsource all my thinking for my spring SO  as there are too many options! Pardon the long post but I'm really open to ideas.  This is probably (ha) the last Kelly I will SO, and I am almost "done" with bags overall, so it needs to be a bag I will use. Go crazy lol!!
> 
> The good part is I'm 90% sure it's a Kelly 28 retourné. If not, a 25 retourné. I am sellier'd up!
> Here are my Kellys at the moment excluding my grande dame that I rarely carry:
> 
> 28 cm Gold Togo retourné PHW
> 28 cm Noir Chèvre sellier BPHW with Cobalt stitching and Bleu Saphir interior
> 28 cm Rouge H Box Calf sellier GHW
> 25 cm Barenia sellier GHW (naturel stitching of course)
> 25 cm Raisin Chèvre sellier BPHW with BE stitching and interior (I haven't picked this SO up yet but it's in, really hoping this experiment worked  . I basically took two colors I like and threw caution to the wind )
> 
> Of the Kellys, the Gold Togo retourné is the most versatile. I probably have more "special" bags than grab and go super-useful bags.
> My other most-used bags are Black Togo B35, Fauve Barenia B35, black and gold Negonda and Country GPs, and Gold, BE, and Bleu Nuit Evie TPMs. So....obviously I like neutrals and blues.
> 
> I know I "need" a simple black or dark neutral retourné 28 cm with PHW, but I am not sure I would use a special order slot for that, even with a contrast lining.
> I don't think I would do a full bicolor exterior but never say never
> I'm 90% this bag will be shiny PHW. I have enough brushed and prefer PHW overall.
> I don't have a light bag, so Gris T is in the consideration set.
> If Rouge H came back in a leather that doesn't make it brown, I would probably choose it as Box Calf sellier is hard to wear regularly, so Bordeaux is a possibility.
> I love Vert Cypres and am overall very tempted by dark greens.
> There is a part of me that wants a pink interior, but I only like really clean pinks like Rose Lipstick or Rose Shocking, not corals like Jaipur or pale pinks.
> Grays and dark blues are interesting.
> I don't want another Chèvre bag. I love Clemence as Togo can look dry - but Clemence can get floppy. I do not like Epsom at all.
> 
> Given what looks likely to be available....what should I order? Thank you so much if you choose to indulge me......


I am with you on the Very Cypres! It's a beautiful dark green. I asked for it in B30 GHW. Not sure it's going to happen but doesn't hurt to ask!
Vert Cypres+Blue Encre or Nuit PHW? Dark on dark too much?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello lovely TPFers, will you help me? At least anyone who's a little bored and loves SOs!
> I've decided to outsource all my thinking for my spring SO  as there are too many options! Pardon the long post but I'm really open to ideas.  This is probably (ha) the last Kelly I will SO, and I am almost "done" with bags overall, so it needs to be a bag I will use. Go crazy lol!!
> 
> The good part is I'm 90% sure it's a Kelly 28 retourné. If not, a 25 retourné. I am sellier'd up!
> Here are my Kellys at the moment excluding my grande dame that I rarely carry:
> 
> 28 cm Gold Togo retourné PHW
> 28 cm Noir Chèvre sellier BPHW with Cobalt stitching and Bleu Saphir interior
> 28 cm Rouge H Box Calf sellier GHW
> 25 cm Barenia sellier GHW (naturel stitching of course)
> 25 cm Raisin Chèvre sellier BPHW with BE stitching and interior (I haven't picked this SO up yet but it's in, really hoping this experiment worked  . I basically took two colors I like and threw caution to the wind )
> 
> Of the Kellys, the Gold Togo retourné is the most versatile. I probably have more "special" bags than grab and go super-useful bags.
> My other most-used bags are Black Togo B35, Fauve Barenia B35, black and gold Negonda and Country GPs, and Gold, BE, and Bleu Nuit Evie TPMs. So....obviously I like neutrals and blues.
> 
> I know I "need" a simple black or dark neutral retourné 28 cm with PHW, but I am not sure I would use a special order slot for that, even with a contrast lining.
> I don't think I would do a full bicolor exterior but never say never
> I'm 90% this bag will be shiny PHW. I have enough brushed and prefer PHW overall.
> I don't have a light bag, so Gris T is in the consideration set.
> If Rouge H came back in a leather that doesn't make it brown, I would probably choose it as Box Calf sellier is hard to wear regularly, so Bordeaux is a possibility.
> I love Vert Cypres and am overall very tempted by dark greens.
> There is a part of me that wants a pink interior, but I only like really clean pinks like Rose Lipstick or Rose Shocking, not corals like Jaipur or pale pinks.
> Grays and dark blues are interesting.
> I don't want another Chèvre bag. I love Clemence as Togo can look dry - but Clemence can get floppy. I do not like Epsom at all.
> 
> Given what looks likely to be available....what should I order? Thank you so much if you choose to indulge me......


Would you consider swift in a small Retourne? I’m so partial to smooth leathers. My swift Jige gets tons of use and no signs of wear after two years. Will have to see what colors are available...haven’t looked in awhile.


----------



## QuelleFromage

cavluv said:


> Would you consider swift in a small Retourne? I’m so partial to smooth leathers. My swift Jige gets tons of use and no signs of wear after two years. Will have to see what colors are available...haven’t looked in awhile.


I would! I know a 25 will keep its shape...will a 28? i love Swift....


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> I would! I know a 25 will keep its shape...will a 28? i love Swift....


I would think your shape is probably safe with a 28. Depending on weight of what you carry. I am looking at an evercalf retourne tomorrow so I will ask my SA.


----------



## The Cat

Can small leather goods be made special order too ?
Or is it just ladies bags ?


----------



## Susie Tunes

QuelleFromage said:


> Ha! Gosh, I know how that feels. Eye candy helps! Let me post what I can find.
> 
> Here are three of my classic color Ks. I obviously love sellier, but I have a fairly casual lifestyle and dress slightly edgy much of the time, so a softer bag is in order.
> 
> View attachment 4286278
> View attachment 4286279
> View attachment 4286282
> 
> 
> and here's the best image I could find of Raisin Chèvre with BE
> 
> View attachment 4286284



Just drooling - you have a fabulous collection. They are all beautiful but the RH box calf is beyond the beyond [emoji7]


----------



## bagidiotic

The Cat said:


> Can small leather goods be made special order too ?
> Or is it just ladies bags ?


Can
Ask your sa for detail


----------



## QuelleFromage

Susie Tunes said:


> Just drooling - you have a fabulous collection. They are all beautiful but the RH box calf is beyond the beyond [emoji7]


Thank you!  I don't carry that bag as much as the others,  but I sit and stare at it it unreasonably. It's perfect to me


----------



## 1gunro

QuelleFromage said:


> I would! I know a 25 will keep its shape...will a 28? i love Swift....



I have a turquoise 32k in swift. I’ve had her for 5 years, and she was a preloved bag that I bought from Ann’s. I’m sorry, I don’t remember what her production year is, I’m out of town and can’t look. 

But she still looks great! As far as slouchiness - she does have a softer slouch on the bottom, but nothing too puddly - if that makes sense? 







Here’s a picture, hope it helps! I think swift is a lovely leather!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

I have etain 35 PHW and I don’t think it looks cold.  No offense taken though, haha. 
My vote is a 28 retourne Gris Tourterelle with PHW. I have a Gris T B30 with brushed gold HW and it’s gorgeous, but I’ve seen it with PHW too. And maybe go with a turquoise interior. 



meowlett said:


> If she wants PHW, then the Etain might not be the best choice.  Etain looks great with GHW, but a little too cold with PHW for me.


----------



## meowlett

gettinpurseonal said:


> View attachment 4287124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have etain 35 PHW and I don’t think it looks cold.  No offense taken though, haha.
> My vote is a 28 retourne Gris Tourterelle with PHW. I have a Gris T B30 with brushed gold HW and it’s gorgeous, but I’ve seen it with PHW too. And maybe go with a turquoise interior.


What year is your Etain?  The ones from recent years do not have the earthy undertone and have a colder undertone.

Here is mine with GHW.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Your B is beautiful! My K is from 2012 and it’s Togo leather. Does this seem right?



meowlett said:


> What year is your Etain?  The ones from recent years do not have the earthy undertone and have a colder undertone.
> 
> Here is mine with GHW.
> View attachment 4287129


----------



## MCG3220

Gris T with Rose Extreme interior would be great fun. 
I love the idea of a darker green - malachite or cypress with bright interior.  I am biased though - I am waiting on malachite b30 with Rose Pourpre interior and BPHW.


----------



## meowlett

gettinpurseonal said:


> Your B is beautiful! My K is from 2012 and it’s Togo leather.


Mine is 2017 Togo.  I can never get mine to look like yours no matter what light I shine on it.


----------



## Cygne18

meowlett said:


> What year is your Etain?  The ones from recent years do not have the earthy undertone and have a colder undertone.
> 
> Here is mine with GHW.
> View attachment 4287129


Gorgeous. I wasn't sure where to look first. The bag or that delectable looking chocolate chip cookie!


----------



## meowlett

QuelleFromage said:


> I would! I know a 25 will keep its shape...will a 28? i love Swift....


Here is my 2010 B35 Swift.  With the right insert, it will be just fine.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Cygne18

@QuelleFromage, if you're still open to suggestions, K28 Retourne:
Malachite with Ultraviolet interior
Gris Etain with Bleu Paon / Colvert interior / Rose Tyrien
Bleu Nuit with Rose Tyrien / Rubis interior

I agree with other posters above and the Bleu Nuit combos.


----------



## QuelleFromage

1gunro said:


> I have a turquoise 32k in swift. I’ve had her for 5 years, and she was a preloved bag that I bought from Ann’s. I’m sorry, I don’t remember what her production year is, I’m out of town and can’t look.
> 
> But she still looks great! As far as slouchiness - she does have a softer slouch on the bottom, but nothing too puddly - if that makes sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s a picture, hope it helps! I think swift is a lovely leather!





meowlett said:


> Here is my 2010 B35 Swift.  With the right insert, it will be just fine.



Thanks for showing your shapely Swift beauties! 
This decision is going to be down to whether Bleu Encre and Vert Cypres are available for SO. If Cypres is available I am pretty certain I'll do that, with a contrast lining. If the same colors as fall are available, the bag will probably be Gris T, a blue, or Etain. 
Everyone has such great ideas!


----------



## hbr

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks for showing your shapely Swift beauties!
> This decision is going to be down to whether Bleu Encre and Vert Cypres are available for SO. If Cypres is available I am pretty certain I'll do that, with a contrast lining. If the same colors as fall are available, the bag will probably be Gris T, a blue, or Etain.
> Everyone has such great ideas!



Just catching up on all the suggestions for your SO!  Good luck!  And your collection is stunning [emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## 1gunro

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks for showing your shapely Swift beauties!
> This decision is going to be down to whether Bleu Encre and Vert Cypres are available for SO. If Cypres is available I am pretty certain I'll do that, with a contrast lining. If the same colors as fall are available, the bag will probably be Gris T, a blue, or Etain.
> Everyone has such great ideas!




You’re very welcome!

And for the record - I’ve never used an insert in mine. Though that’s a great idea if you like more structure!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello lovely TPFers, will you help me? At least anyone who's a little bored and loves SOs!
> I've decided to outsource all my thinking for my spring SO  as there are too many options! Pardon the long post but I'm really open to ideas.  This is probably (ha) the last Kelly I will SO, and I am almost "done" with bags overall, so it needs to be a bag I will use. Go crazy lol!!
> 
> The good part is I'm 90% sure it's a Kelly 28 retourné. If not, a 25 retourné. I am sellier'd up!
> Here are my Kellys at the moment excluding my grande dame that I rarely carry:
> 
> 28 cm Gold Togo retourné PHW
> 28 cm Noir Chèvre sellier BPHW with Cobalt stitching and Bleu Saphir interior
> 28 cm Rouge H Box Calf sellier GHW
> 25 cm Barenia sellier GHW (naturel stitching of course)
> 25 cm Raisin Chèvre sellier BPHW with BE stitching and interior (I haven't picked this SO up yet but it's in, really hoping this experiment worked  . I basically took two colors I like and threw caution to the wind )
> 
> Of the Kellys, the Gold Togo retourné is the most versatile. I probably have more "special" bags than grab and go super-useful bags.
> My other most-used bags are Black Togo B35, Fauve Barenia B35, black and gold Negonda and Country GPs, and Gold, BE, and Bleu Nuit Evie TPMs. So....obviously I like neutrals and blues.
> 
> I know I "need" a simple black or dark neutral retourné 28 cm with PHW, but I am not sure I would use a special order slot for that, even with a contrast lining.
> I don't think I would do a full bicolor exterior but never say never
> I'm 90% this bag will be shiny PHW. I have enough brushed and prefer PHW overall.
> I don't have a light bag, so Gris T is in the consideration set.
> If Rouge H came back in a leather that doesn't make it brown, I would probably choose it as Box Calf sellier is hard to wear regularly, so Bordeaux is a possibility.
> I love Vert Cypres and am overall very tempted by dark greens.
> There is a part of me that wants a pink interior, but I only like really clean pinks like Rose Lipstick or Rose Shocking, not corals like Jaipur or pale pinks.
> Grays and dark blues are interesting.
> I don't want another Chèvre bag. I love Clemence as Togo can look dry - but Clemence can get floppy. I do not like Epsom at all.
> 
> Given what looks likely to be available....what should I order? Thank you so much if you choose to indulge me......


I would do a gris tourterelle or noir with gold handles and sangles with contrast stitching only on the handles and sangles; same contrast stitching used on regular gold bags. PHW
Or
Rouge H exterior, gris T interior, matching gris contrast stitching and PHW.
Gris t exterior, rouge H interior, matching stitching, PHW. I got this inspiration from a vintage car: silver outside with burgundy interior


----------



## NOIRetMoi

QuelleFromage said:


> I would! I know a 25 will keep its shape...will a 28? i love Swift....


Vert cypress with a grey interior and stiching that matches the palladium hardware or same but with gold hardware.
Vert cypress, ‘white-ish’ contrast stitching (same as gold bags) and brown or gold interior. Very neutral combo that would go with everything, like a military shirt jacket.


----------



## rainypop

May I ask if it costs a lot more for SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

rainypop said:


> May I ask if it costs a lot more for SO?


Special order Bs and Ks cost the same as off-the-shelf Bs and Ks. There is no additional charge for them being made to order.


----------



## QuelleFromage

rainypop said:


> May I ask if it costs a lot more for SO?


The only cost above a production bag would be leathers/combos that aren’t available in production. Basically the cost is based on leather and structure, so Chèvre will be more expensive than Togo which is more expensive than Epsom, etc., and a sellier Kelly will be more than retourné. 

But a bicolor Togo Birkin 30 with brushed hardware will be same cost as a single color B30 Togo in production.


----------



## rainypop

acrowcounted said:


> Special order Bs and Ks cost the same as off-the-shelf Bs and Ks. There is no additional charge for them being made to order.





QuelleFromage said:


> The only cost above a production bag would be leathers/combos that aren’t available in production. Basically the cost is based on leather and structure, so Chèvre will be more expensive than Togo which is more expensive than Epsom, etc., and a sellier Kelly will be more than retourné.
> 
> But a bicolor Togo Birkin 30 with brushed hardware will be same cost as a single color B30 Togo in production.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Cygne18

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, everyone! 

I'm sure many of you have seen this crazy gorgeous reveal, but a member bought his wife a Togo Sellier K28 in Anemone. It is simply gorgeous: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dear-maam-that-did-not-want-her-so.1001847/page-2#post-32789760


----------



## noegirl

Cygne18 said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, everyone!
> 
> I'm sure many of you have seen this crazy gorgeous reveal, but a member bought his wife a Togo Sellier K28 in Anemone. It is simply gorgeous: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dear-maam-that-did-not-want-her-so.1001847/page-2#post-32789760




It’s crazy gorgeous, right!! I’m not even a sellier girl but the thought of Togo sellier makes me want one immediately!!


----------



## noegirl

Question- do you all typically mention to your SA that you would like an SO, or do you wait to see if one is offered?


----------



## bagidiotic

noegirl said:


> Question- do you all typically mention to your SA that you would like an SO, or do you wait to see if one is offered?


Hardly will be offered automatically unless super big spender
Just got to ask or hint


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> Hello lovely TPFers, will you help me? At least anyone who's a little bored and loves SOs!
> I've decided to outsource all my thinking for my spring SO  as there are too many options! Pardon the long post but I'm really open to ideas.  This is probably (ha) the last Kelly I will SO, and I am almost "done" with bags overall, so it needs to be a bag I will use. Go crazy lol!!
> 
> The good part is I'm 90% sure it's a Kelly 28 retourné. If not, a 25 retourné. I am sellier'd up!
> Here are my Kellys at the moment excluding my grande dame that I rarely carry:
> 
> 28 cm Gold Togo retourné PHW
> 28 cm Noir Chèvre sellier BPHW with Cobalt stitching and Bleu Saphir interior
> 28 cm Rouge H Box Calf sellier GHW
> 25 cm Barenia sellier GHW (naturel stitching of course)
> 25 cm Raisin Chèvre sellier BPHW with BE stitching and interior (I haven't picked this SO up yet but it's in, really hoping this experiment worked  . I basically took two colors I like and threw caution to the wind )
> 
> Of the Kellys, the Gold Togo retourné is the most versatile. I probably have more "special" bags than grab and go super-useful bags.
> My other most-used bags are Black Togo B35, Fauve Barenia B35, black and gold Negonda and Country GPs, and Gold, BE, and Bleu Nuit Evie TPMs. So....obviously I like neutrals and blues.
> 
> I know I "need" a simple black or dark neutral retourné 28 cm with PHW, but I am not sure I would use a special order slot for that, even with a contrast lining.
> I don't think I would do a full bicolor exterior but never say never
> I'm 90% this bag will be shiny PHW. I have enough brushed and prefer PHW overall.
> I don't have a light bag, so Gris T is in the consideration set.
> If Rouge H came back in a leather that doesn't make it brown, I would probably choose it as Box Calf sellier is hard to wear regularly, so Bordeaux is a possibility.
> I love Vert Cypres and am overall very tempted by dark greens.
> There is a part of me that wants a pink interior, but I only like really clean pinks like Rose Lipstick or Rose Shocking, not corals like Jaipur or pale pinks.
> Grays and dark blues are interesting.
> I don't want another Chèvre bag. I love Clemence as Togo can look dry - but Clemence can get floppy. I do not like Epsom at all.
> 
> Given what looks likely to be available....what should I order? Thank you so much if you choose to indulge me......


Blue Nuit Kelly retourné 28, PHW, no contrast stitch. Togo. Pink interior. I’ve seen a blue nuit Birkin with rose poupre interior and it was lovely. I suggest that pink, or a clean pink interior. However, I think that Gris T would also be lovely, but I’d do a gold interior. The other option is to just get either of these bags as a non-SO and then get a color-blocked (bi-color) Kelly since this is your last SO and you don’t have one in your collection.
I love special orders! I think sometimes we SO something very special but maybe use it less (I use my SO less because it’s so special, which defeats the point a bit). So arguably you should get a super-useful bag - but if you can get that anyway as a non-SO, then one bicolor (neutral colors) might be in order. I also love vert cypress and I’d do that with a navy blue interior - as in blue  nuit. All with PHW and non-contrast stitch.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

noegirl said:


> Question- do you all typically mention to your SA that you would like an SO, or do you wait to see if one is offered?


Spend money and hint politely.


----------



## noegirl

bagidiotic said:


> Hardly will be offered automatically unless super big spender
> Just got to ask or hint



Got it, will do! 



westcoastgal said:


> Spend money and hint politely.



Ok, that’s my plan!


----------



## Pinayfrench

I am getting nervous now that my SO from November is not yet here. I did a Kelly retourné in malachite. I asked my SA if he has some news and he told me it should be released soon . My first SO took nly 8 months. Anybody here still waiting?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pinayfrench said:


> I am getting nervous now that my SO from November is not yet here. I did a Kelly retourné in malachite. I asked my SA if he has some news and he told me it should be released soon . My first SO took nly 8 months. Anybody here still waiting?


Seriously?


----------



## Pinayfrench

QuelleFromage said:


> Seriously?


Yes. I am doing a Podium Order next year for a Malachite so I can be sure that I will get this color while it is still being offered.


----------



## noegirl

E


Pinayfrench said:


> Yes. I am doing a Podium Order next year for a Malachite so I can be sure that I will get this color while it is still being offered.




Mostly everyone is still waiting dear, you were quite lucky that your first SO came that quickly. Some ladies wait 2-3 years. As with everything involving H patience is key.


----------



## periogirl28

Pinayfrench said:


> I am getting nervous now that my SO from November is not yet here. I did a Kelly retourné in malachite. I asked my SA if he has some news and he told me it should be released soon . My first SO took nly 8 months. Anybody here still waiting?


My first 3 SOs only took 6 months each, one took 10 weeks so I can see why you are worried. It’s v good that your SA can tell you it’s being released soon. So you have both a Malachyte SO and PO?


----------



## The Cat

Hatsoff1 said:


> Ok. I knew that seemed too easy!
> How do I rotate the photos the right way around ?
> Apologies everyone!



If it’s taken on an i , Find picture in photo album and hit edit top right corner.
Then hit this button

Then the button next to “done” for correct orientation, then hit done


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

My SO from May 2017 arrived this month.  I just received my K25 Sellier, black chèvre exterior, rouge grenat interior, GHW.


----------



## bagidiotic

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived this month.  I just received my K25 Sellier, black chèvre exterior, rouge grenat interior, GHW.


Fantastic!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived this month.  I just received my K25 Sellier, black chèvre exterior, rouge grenat interior, GHW.


Sounds lovely, I did noir/Rouge H - please show your baby off here!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Sounds lovely, I did noir/Rouge H - please show your baby off here!



Ah, Rouge H was my first choice but not an option at that time.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## mygoodies

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived this month.  I just received my K25 Sellier, black chèvre exterior, rouge grenat interior, GHW.



Would LOVE to see this!! MANY CONGRATS!!!!

RG is my FAVE H REDD!! Plus this gives me hope mine (K25 black Chevre Sellier too[emoji2])will arrive within similar time range [emoji1374][emoji1374]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Ah, Rouge H was my first choice but not an option at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291309
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Soooo beautiful!!! Huge congrats and just in time for the New Year! You must be ecstatic!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

mygoodies said:


> Would LOVE to see this!! MANY CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> RG is my FAVE H REDD!! Plus this gives me hope mine (K25 black Chevre Sellier too[emoji2])will arrive within similar time range [emoji1374][emoji1374]



Yes, RG is a very pretty red.   I’m very happy this order came in sooner than I expected. I also went with a longer (100 cm) strap length too.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> Soooo beautiful!!! Huge congrats and just in time for the New Year! You must be ecstatic!



Thank you!  I’m thrilled this bag arrived just before year end!!!


----------



## Pinayfrench

periogirl28 said:


> My first 3 SOs only took 6 months each, one took 10 weeks so I can see why you are worried. It’s v good that your SA can tell you it’s being released soon. So you have both a Malachyte SO and PO?



I asked my SA from another store if it will be available for PO but in a Birkin. She will know next month as the manager will go to Paris.


----------



## allure244

mygoodies said:


> Would LOVE to see this!! MANY CONGRATS!!!!
> 
> RG is my FAVE H REDD!! Plus this gives me hope mine (K25 black Chevre Sellier too[emoji2])will arrive within similar time range [emoji1374][emoji1374]



Ditto. I ordered a noir chevre k25 sellier same month too. Did u place ur order then too? Maybe we’ll both get ours soon [emoji6]


----------



## heifer

Ladies, do you know if Vert Emeraude in croc is available for a SO? I've been lusting about this one since I saw a lady wearing a Kelly in that colour with GHW  except I want a B30 with contrast lining or maybe a different shade of green?


----------



## Pinayfrench

Where can I find the bag versions for special order?


----------



## bagidiotic

Pinayfrench said:


> Where can I find the bag versions for special order?


You're not new to this forum
You're not new to this topic 
You're not new to special order 
Scroll back and search 
Thank you


----------



## wenyihsu

heifer said:


> Ladies, do you know if Vert Emeraude in croc is available for a SO? I've been lusting about this one since I saw a lady wearing a Kelly in that colour with GHW  except I want a B30 with contrast lining or maybe a different shade of green?



It was available this last time around. It should be available the next round. The colors for croc havent really changed in 2 years now.


----------



## The Cat

bagidiotic said:


> Can
> Ask your sa for detail



I was told no to my questions .
Do you make it ?
Will you make it ?
Would you make it ?

Black , with man-city blue on the inside ...


----------



## periogirl28

The Cat said:


> I was told no to my questions .
> Do you make it ?
> Will you make it ?
> Would you make it ?
> 
> Black , with man-city blue on the inside ...



I know it can be done. Under Horizon Bespoke and I think not considered an SO per se. What item are you thinking of?


----------



## The Cat

I was asking him about the Calvi card-holder .
After that he showed me the guernsey , and another one that isn’t on the website so cannot find the name of it .
I think the guernsey is my favorite now


----------



## mygoodies

allure244 said:


> Ditto. I ordered a noir chevre k25 sellier same month too. Did u place ur order then too? Maybe we’ll both get ours soon [emoji6]



I wish!!! I ordered mine Sept 12 this year  I meant to say it’ll arrive as “quickly” as this 1. Crossing fingers and toes yours will land very soon dear!!!


----------



## maplemoose

Over 2 years and am still patiently waiting. Oh yay, I know croc grows slowly...


----------



## bagidiotic

maplemoose said:


> Over 2 years and am still patiently waiting. Oh yay, I know croc grows slowly...


Lol taking it own sweet time  crawling


----------



## Dreaming Big

Two years and one month:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW

(The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)


----------



## Rhl2987

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)


STUNNING!!! I considered raisin chèvre. It is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## cavluv

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)



GORGEOUS Kelly...love Chevre in raisin. You must be thrilled!


----------



## The Cat

Well worth waiting for .
A fantastic choice .



Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)


----------



## periogirl28

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)


Congrats! Just so relieved for you they didn’t cancel the order.


----------



## Gigllee

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)


Very elegant. Congrats.


----------



## hbr

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)



Absolutely gorgeous!!   Congratulations! [emoji323]


----------



## Cygne18

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)


She is gorgeous. Well worth the wait! Beautiful combo.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)


Raisin chevre is so pretty!  And love the lining.  Definitely worth the wait! Enjoy using this special beauty.


----------



## cravin

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)



Another thread to keep the wife away from.  Beautiful bag.  Enjoy


----------



## dharma

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)


Simply perfect!!! Enjoy your beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Hatsoff1

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)


It's beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)



 Gorgeous!!! I have its 25 cm almost-twin waiting to be picked up. You've gotten me extra excited. Congratulations!!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)



This bag is beautiful, Raisin is a great color!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)



Lovely [emoji4]


----------



## westcoastgal

Dreaming Big said:


> Two years and one month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K28S chèvre raisin exterior/gris perle lining, PHW
> 
> (The line in picture 2 is not a scratch...I re-checked after I noticed it in my post! Phew!)


Gorgeous. You designed it well. Comgrats!


----------



## Manon07

Does anyone know when SO’s open up? Is its June and Sept??


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Manon07

Does anyone know when the next SO’s in Paris will be? Is it every June and Sept??


----------



## Iffi

Is there a special SO time in Paris/FSH? 
I was there in October ´18 and got the change to place my wish


----------



## tramcaro

Manon07 said:


> Does anyone know when SO’s open up? Is its June and Sept??



March-May and Sept-Dec roughly, but I would defer to more experienced members here.


----------



## periogirl28

The Cat said:


> I was asking him about the Calvi card-holder .
> After that he showed me the guernsey , and another one that isn’t on the website so cannot find the name of it .
> I think the guernsey is my favorite now


I use Calvis and I love Guernseys too. I don’t think the premium makes it worth ordering a bespoke card holder and I think Paris may not approve it for Horizon anyway. They may feels it’s too simple a design to customise.


----------



## Zenbag

I just got my special order Kelly 28 in Chevre


----------



## bagidiotic

Zenbag said:


> I just got my special order Kelly 28 in Chevre


Lovely combo


----------



## BirkinLover77

Zenbag said:


> I just got my special order Kelly 28 in Chevre


Beautiful combo! Congratulations and Happy New Year


----------



## Txoceangirl

Zenbag said:


> I just got my special order Kelly 28 in Chevre


Congrats!  How long was your wait?


----------



## tonkamama

Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .


----------



## TeeCee77

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056



Holy cow! That’s stunning! Congrats!!


----------



## mygoodies

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056



PERFECTION!! Many many congrats dear!! Sooo worth the wait. Enjoyyyy your BEAUTY


----------



## mp4

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056



Gorgeous!  Worth the wait!!!!  Enjoy her!


----------



## Notorious Pink

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056



Wow. This is STUNNING!!!


----------



## Hatsoff1

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


Beautiful!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056



Beautiful bag, love Raisin.  Well done!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


congrats on this classic beauty babe!!!  this seems to be the standard time for K25 sellier chevre with extra long strap LOL!!!   mine arrived in 2 years and 4 months, and i had seriously started to give up hope, but sooo sooo happy it finally showed up!!!  i know you are ecstatic too!  enjoy her!!!


----------



## ayc

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


OMG! GORGEOUS!   Congrats!!


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you all my TPF friends for all the likes and sweet compliments 



TeeCee77 said:


> Holy cow! That’s stunning! Congrats!!





mygoodies said:


> PERFECTION!! Many many congrats dear!! Sooo worth the wait. Enjoyyyy your BEAUTY





mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!  Worth the wait!!!!  Enjoy her!





BBC said:


> Wow. This is STUNNING!!!





Hatsoff1 said:


> Beautiful!





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Beautiful bag, love Raisin.  Well done!!!





ayc said:


> OMG! GORGEOUS!   Congrats!!


----------



## tonkamama

carlinha said:


> congrats on this classic beauty babe!!!  this seems to be the standard time for K25 sellier chevre with extra long strap LOL!!!   mine arrived in 2 years and 4 months, and i had seriously started to give up hope, but sooo sooo happy it finally showed up!!!  i know you are ecstatic too!  enjoy her!!!


Thank you sweetie I honestly thought H has cancelled my order, I was a bit nervous about the contrast stitching  on a K25 Sellier but she turned out so perfect and chic and so adorable  .  Oh yes the longer strap comes so handy  especially when going out with my 3lbs chihuahua  (she is a lazy bone wants be in my arms all th time ).


----------



## Rhl2987

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


OMG to die for!!! That is so stunning!! Now, I NEED raisin chèvre. Congratulations!


----------



## bagidiotic

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


Congratulations


----------



## Possum

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


Beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


Simply Stunning and beautiful Kelly!! Huge Congratulations to you


----------



## Gigllee

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


So gorgeous. Definitely worth the wait


----------



## Txoceangirl

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


My, oh my!  She is stunning!  Huge congrats to you


----------



## QuelleFromage

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


This bag is absolutely gorgeous!! It will be a great accent to your chic and edgy looks. I cannot wait to pick up my almost twin to yours (my raisin chevre K25 sellier has a different lining and stitch)...I can only hope it's as close to this good


----------



## Zenbag

Txoceangirl said:


> Congrats!  How long was your wait?


Thanks, about 18 months


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you TPF friends for all the likes and I appreciate your sweet compliments 



Rhl2987 said:


> OMG to die for!!! That is so stunning!! Now, I NEED raisin chèvre. Congratulations!





bagidiotic said:


> Congratulations





Possum said:


> Beautiful





BirkinLover77 said:


> Simply Stunning and beautiful Kelly!! Huge Congratulations to you





Txoceangirl said:


> My, oh my!  She is stunning!  Huge congrats to you


----------



## tonkamama

QuelleFromage said:


> This bag is absolutely gorgeous!! It will be a great accent to your chic and edgy looks. I cannot wait to pick up my almost twin to yours (my raisin chevre K25 sellier has a different lining and stitch)...I can only hope it's as close to this good


Thank you my dear and I cannot wait to see yours .  I absolutely love everything about raisin in chèvre  so happy that she finally came home with me.


----------



## heifer

Dear Ladies, as I turn 50 today I am thinking of placing my very first SO.

I have the following B30's in mind:

1. B30 Gris Perle Evercolour PHW with Rouge H interior
2. B30 Vert Emeraude Alligator GHW with probably a darker or brighter shade of green (depending on what is possible)

Do any of you have ever commissioned a Vert Emeraude Birkin or Kelly? How long did your SO take?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Zenbag said:


> I just got my special order Kelly 28 in Chevre


Congrats! I love sellier. Is that BE and Etoupe  with white stitching??


----------



## FreddieMac

Does anyone happen to have a recent image of the Birkin size/leather options, as well as any other bags.

The image I have in my records doesn’t yet include sizes available for Novillo.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Meta

heifer said:


> Dear Ladies, as I turn 50 today I am thinking of placing my very first SO.
> 
> I have the following B30's in mind:
> 
> 1. B30 Gris Perle Evercolour PHW with Rouge H interior
> 2. B30 Vert Emeraude Alligator GHW with probably a darker or brighter shade of green (depending on what is possible)
> 
> Do any of you have ever commissioned a Vert Emeraude Birkin or Kelly? How long did your SO take?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Happy Birthday!  SO window is currently closed but hopefully you'll be able to place your order soon in the coming months (March/April). That aside, Evercolor is not an option available for Birkin. It is only available for the Kelly in Retourne. Novillo however is available for the Birkin.


----------



## bagidiotic

heifer said:


> Dear Ladies, as I turn 50 today I am thinking of placing my very first SO.
> 
> I have the following B30's in mind:
> 
> 1. B30 Gris Perle Evercolour PHW with Rouge H interior
> 2. B30 Vert Emeraude Alligator GHW with probably a darker or brighter shade of green (depending on what is possible)
> 
> Do any of you have ever commissioned a Vert Emeraude Birkin or Kelly? How long did your SO take?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Happy birthday heifer


----------



## oohshinythings

heifer said:


> Dear Ladies, as I turn 50 today I am thinking of placing my very first SO.
> 
> I have the following B30's in mind:
> 
> 1. B30 Gris Perle Evercolour PHW with Rouge H interior
> 2. B30 Vert Emeraude Alligator GHW with probably a darker or brighter shade of green (depending on what is possible)
> 
> Do any of you have ever commissioned a Vert Emeraude Birkin or Kelly? How long did your SO take?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Happy birthday! If you're offered the croc/alligator SO allocation, I would definitely go for that. Those slots are hard to come by!


----------



## Rami00

heifer said:


> Dear Ladies, as I turn 50 today I am thinking of placing my very first SO.
> 
> I have the following B30's in mind:
> 
> 1. B30 Gris Perle Evercolour PHW with Rouge H interior
> 2. B30 Vert Emeraude Alligator GHW with probably a darker or brighter shade of green (depending on what is possible)
> 
> Do any of you have ever commissioned a Vert Emeraude Birkin or Kelly? How long did your SO take?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Happy birthday!! I would jump on the exotic option for sure


----------



## stylevialauren

I’m a Chanel girl and new to the Hermès world so I have a few dumb questions...what’s the difference between a PO and an SO? My SA said as of Jan 1st Hermès has globalized the B/K quota so you can only buy one per semester regardless of what country you’re buying from, has anyone else heard this? TIA!!!


----------



## Gigllee

Zenbag said:


> I just got my special order Kelly 28 in Chevre


Stunning. Congrats. I hope my SO comes through this year.


----------



## tonkamama

stylevialauren said:


> I’m a Chanel girl and new to the Hermès world so I have a few dumb questions...what’s the difference between a PO and an SO? My SA said as of Jan 1st Hermès has globalized the B/K quota so you can only buy one per semester regardless of what country you’re buying from, has anyone else heard this? TIA!!!


Welcome to H...   yes to the quota bag.  Here is the link to your question on PO vs SO.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/podium-order-po-vs-special-order-so.721194/


----------



## heifer

weN84 said:


> Happy Birthday!  SO window is currently closed but hopefully you'll be able to place your order soon in the coming months (March/April). That aside, Evercolor is not an option available for Birkin. It is only available for the Kelly in Retourne. Novillo however is available for the Birkin.



I was in Paris last week and managed to book an appointment with one of the SA's. She told me exactly the same and that I should come back around April/May. She showed me that GRIS PERLE in available in Evercolour or Togo and that VERT EMERAUDE is only available for shiny croc if I went for that. She also gave me a timeframe in which the bags would be produced. Well, I have still some time until I make up my mind, even though I'm pushing for the croc


----------



## Tartin Tale

My latest special order- Birkin 30 Rose azalee & craie Epsom leather with GHW


----------



## Tartin Tale

Manon07 said:


> Does anyone know when the next SO’s in Paris will be? Is it every June and Sept??


It’s in Sept last week/October begining and then April last week/May begining. I just placed an order last year 2018 on October 1st.


----------



## Possum

Tartin Tale said:


> My latest special order- Birkin 30 Rose azalee & craie Epsom leather with GHW


Congratulations @Tartin Tale! Gorgeous SO.


----------



## bagidiotic

Tartin Tale said:


> My latest special order- Birkin 30 Rose azalee & craie Epsom leather with GHW


Bang bang its gorgeous


----------



## Animetc

Tartin Tale said:


> My latest special order- Birkin 30 Rose azalee & craie Epsom leather with GHW


Oh my, she is lovely. Please post some modeling pics!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## lanit

Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.


----------



## bagidiotic

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522


Congratulations lanit


----------



## Cygne18

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522


@lanit, she's sooo classy. Congratulations! Beautiful combination and I love that BE pop interior.


----------



## Hatsoff1

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522


Ooh the blue nuit and brushed PHW is FABULOUS! I love it!
Congratulations!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522


Absolutely perfect!


----------



## westcoastgal

Tartin Tale said:


> My latest special order- Birkin 30 Rose azalee & craie Epsom leather with GHW


Love this!


----------



## westcoastgal

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522


Gorgeous.


----------



## odette57

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522


beautiful!  and i'm loving the blue on blue!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Tartin Tale said:


> My latest special order- Birkin 30 Rose azalee & craie Epsom leather with GHW



Stunning! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522



Awesome!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Possum

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522


This is gorgeous @lanit! Congratulations


----------



## lanit

bagidiotic said:


> Congratulations lanit





Cygne18 said:


> @lanit, she's sooo classy. Congratulations! Beautiful combination and I love that BE pop interior.





Hatsoff1 said:


> Ooh the blue nuit and brushed PHW is FABULOUS! I love it!
> Congratulations!





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Absolutely perfect!





westcoastgal said:


> Love this!





odette57 said:


> beautiful!  and i'm loving the blue on blue!





BBC said:


> Awesome!!!! Congratulations!!!



Thanks so much everyone! Such a surprise that it came so quickly. And just before price incease too.


----------



## lanit

Possum said:


> This is gorgeous @lanit! Congratulations


Thanks so much dear!


----------



## hopiko

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522


Classic, stunning, chic beauty!  Congrats, Lanit!!!  Enjoy her in the best of health!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522


OMGOMGOMGGGGG Congrats Lanit!!!! She gorgeous and I love your color combo!!!!!!!!!!! K28 is perfection!! (((hugs)))


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

lanit said:


> Thanks so much everyone! Such a surprise that it came so quickly. And just before price incease too.


Yes fast and life saver Haha $$$


----------



## BirkinLover77

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522


Stunning! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

Tartin Tale said:


> My latest special order- Birkin 30 Rose azalee & craie Epsom leather with GHW


Beautiful and amazing combo!! Congratulations


----------



## papertiger

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522



So cool, and so thrilled for you, it's beautiful and special


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


So special!!! Love love love everything about it!


----------



## Carrierae

My SO arrived yesterday! Picking it up in two weeks. I ordered early Dec 17...so it’s been about 13 months.

My SA emailed me the news. I asked for the price (to be prepared when I come in), but I haven’t heard back from her...so I’ll have to wait until at least Monday. I have a togo K28 retourne, brushed GHW. I also have contrast stitching, a contrasting interior, and different strap. Do you think the cost will be any different from a regular K28 of the same specs?


----------



## Hatsoff1

Carrierae said:


> My SO arrived yesterday! Picking it up in two weeks.
> 
> My SA emailed me the news. I asked for the price (to be prepared when I come in), but I haven’t heard back from her...so I’ll have to wait until at least Monday. I have a togo K28 retourne, brushed GHW. I also have contrast stitching, a contrasting interior, and different strap. Do you think the cost will be any different from a regular K28 of the same specs?
> 
> View attachment 4303903


My SO a K32 with similar specs to yours was the same price as a regular K32 a few weeks ago in December.
Lovely bag, BTW! Congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Carrierae said:


> My SO arrived yesterday! Picking it up in two weeks. I ordered early Dec 17...so it’s been about 13 months.
> 
> My SA emailed me the news. I asked for the price (to be prepared when I come in), but I haven’t heard back from her...so I’ll have to wait until at least Monday. I have a togo K28 retourne, brushed GHW. I also have contrast stitching, a contrasting interior, and different strap. Do you think the cost will be any different from a regular K28 of the same specs?
> 
> View attachment 4303903


Gorgeous Congrats!!!!!!!
nope...same price as non-SO!


----------



## Animetc

Hello ladies, I tried searching this thread but could not find a definitive answer... My sweet SA has promised me a SO (yay!) would anyone have any idea which colors/leathers will be offered in the next batch of SO? 

Also, when I was last in Paris (Nov 22 2018) I was offered a SO. I declined as I accepted a B30 in Gris T with rgh instead. But I wanted to share that sometimes opportunities crop up outside the window.

Thank you all!


----------



## periogirl28

Animetc said:


> Hello ladies, I tried searching this thread but could not find a definitive answer... My sweet SA has promised me a SO (yay!) would anyone have any idea which colors/leathers will be offered in the next batch of SO?
> 
> Also, when I was last in Paris (Nov 22 2018) I was offered a SO. I declined as I accepted a B30 in Gris T with rgh instead. But I wanted to share that sometimes opportunities crop up outside the window.
> 
> Thank you all!


Your SO order will definitely be from the same range of colours offered for AW 2018, the list has been posted before. It is possible to buy a bag and place an SO at the same visit. For FSH ( if that was your store) SO windows are not the same as the rest of the world. Congrats and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Animetc

periogirl28 said:


> Your SO order will definitely be from the same range of colours offered for AW 2018, the list has been posted before. It is possible to buy a bag and place an SO at the same visit. For FSH ( if that was your store) SO windows are not the same as the rest of the world. Congrats and thanks for sharing!



Thank you - I have will have to go back some more and see if I can find that post!

Yes I was in FSH, should have mentioned that! But I myself did not want to place the order at the time. I saw earlier in the thread someone was identifying specific dates for Paris SO, good to know that the flagship has more flexibility.


----------



## lanit

hopiko said:


> Classic, stunning, chic beauty!  Congrats, Lanit!!!  Enjoy her in the best of health!





Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGOMGOMGGGGG Congrats Lanit!!!! She gorgeous and I love your color combo!!!!!!!!!!! K28 is perfection!! (((hugs)))





bagidiotic said:


> Yes fast and life saver Haha $$$





BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning! Congratulations





papertiger said:


> So cool, and so thrilled for you, it's beautiful and special



Thank you everyone for all the likes and to *hopiko, IF, bagidiotic, birkinlover, and PT. *So happy with the results and know she is gonna work with a lot of my silks too.


----------



## Mosman

Zenbag said:


> I just got my special order Kelly 28 in Chevre


May I ask what the specification for your SO: is blue Saphire and etoupe, brush gold hardware ???
Thank you.


----------



## bertrande

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived this month.  I just received my K25 Sellier, black chèvre exterior, rouge grenat interior, GHW.



Congratulations!!  My SO from that same period in the same colour and bag (but 28cm instead) was rejected.  Enjoy your SO!


----------



## allure244

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> My SO from May 2017 arrived this month.  I just received my K25 Sellier, black chèvre exterior, rouge grenat interior, GHW.




I ordered a noir chevre k25 sellier in May 2017 as well. My bag arrived in the store either late Dec or early Jan when my SA was on vacation. I wouldn’t have been able to pick it up if it arrived in Dec as I already had used up my quota. A girl I follow on ig also had her noir chevre k28 sellier arrive about 2 weeks ago and she ordered it around the same time. Seems like these SOs may arrive in batches if the specs are similar (esp with same leather color and type)?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

bertrande said:


> Congratulations!!  My SO from that same period in the same colour and bag (but 28cm instead) was rejected.  Enjoy your SO!



Oh I’m so sorry to hear that. It must be so frustrating for you. I don’t know why they would make one bag but cancel a bag with similar specs. I hope you will be able to place another SO soon and that it is fast tracked.


----------



## tonkamama

bertrande said:


> Congratulations!!  My SO from that same period in the same colour and bag (but 28cm instead) was rejected.  Enjoy your SO!


So sorry ...  was it a retourne?


----------



## noegirl

Hi all!

I am considering an SO... I've narrowed it down on bag/size and exterior color but would appreciate any feedback regarding interiors.

I don't like purples, red, or bright blues. 

B30 Togo Malachite Brushed GHW with either Blue Paon or gold interior. Any other stunning combo I should think about?


----------



## honhon

noegirl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am considering an SO... I've narrowed it down on bag/size and exterior color but would appreciate any feedback regarding interiors.
> 
> I don't like purples, red, or bright blues.
> 
> B30 Togo Malachite Brushed GHW with either Blue Paon or gold interior. Any other stunning combo I should think about?


hi, excited to hear about your consideration.  does H offer gold interior? just asking since i can't recall seeing gold as an option....but every boutique is different.
with Bs you can see the interior colour so it is fun to see the contrast.  if you keep it neutral you can keep it down as a subtle contrast and if you choose from a strong colour family it makes it more vivid. also consider choice of your exterior leather "togo", malachite will turn deep, rich and warm; image the texture as well when you choose interior colour.
good luck and have fun!


----------



## noegirl

honhon said:


> hi, excited to hear about your consideration.  does H offer gold interior? just asking since i can't recall seeing gold as an option....but every boutique is different.
> with Bs you can see the interior colour so it is fun to see the contrast.  if you keep it neutral you can keep it down as a subtle contrast and if you choose from a strong colour family it makes it more vivid. also consider choice of your exterior leather "togo", malachite will turn deep, rich and warm; image the texture as well when you choose interior colour.
> good luck and have fun!


Thank you! Yes I saw it on the list of interior colors! Good point... I have also considered doing ever color but I need to research the leather more.


----------



## Ladybaga

lanit said:


> Just a few days short of nine months....blue nuit 28 Togo with brushed silver hdw and electric blue interior. SO thrilled to have this little beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4300526
> 
> View attachment 4300523
> View attachment 4300524
> View attachment 4300525
> View attachment 4300522


lanit,
Congrats on your SO!!! This is a stunning combo!!! I am so happy for you and know that you will wear this beautifully!!!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I am considering an SO... I've narrowed it down on bag/size and exterior color but would appreciate any feedback regarding interiors.
> 
> I don't like purples, red, or bright blues.
> 
> B30 Togo Malachite Brushed GHW with either Blue Paon or gold interior. Any other stunning combo I should think about?



Exciting!!! Eeek! What about a light gray? Gris pearl? Mouette? Asphalt?


----------



## San2222

Animetc said:


> Hello ladies, I tried searching this thread but could not find a definitive answer... My sweet SA has promised me a SO (yay!) would anyone have any idea which colors/leathers will be offered in the next batch of SO?
> 
> Also, when I was last in Paris (Nov 22 2018) I was offered a SO. I declined as I accepted a B30 in Gris T with rgh instead. But I wanted to share that sometimes opportunities crop up outside the window.
> 
> Thank you all!


why didn't u accept the so order in paris?  placing it doesnt count toward that semester quota, it's when u pick it up, that counts. I find so takes shorter time when placed in fsh.  yes, the colors are the same as someone else had mentioned.


----------



## noegirl

TeeCee77 said:


> Exciting!!! Eeek! What about a light gray? Gris pearl? Mouette? Asphalt?




Sooo exciting!! So I loveeee Gris Perle but worry that it’s too light for interiors. Sigh!!!


----------



## lanit

Ladybaga said:


> lanit,
> Congrats on your SO!!! This is a stunning combo!!! I am so happy for you and know that you will wear this beautifully!!!


Awww thanks so much LadyB. My very first SO and store Kelly. Feel very lucky and she is super special to me.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

bertrande said:


> Congratulations!!  My SO from that same period in the same colour and bag (but 28cm instead) was rejected.  Enjoy your SO!



Thank you.  I’m sorry to hear your SO was cancelled.  I know the feeling, I had another SO (different specs) that was cancelled.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

allure244 said:


> I ordered a noir chevre k25 sellier in May 2017 as well. My bag arrived in the store either late Dec or early Jan when my SA was on vacation. I wouldn’t have been able to pick it up if it arrived in Dec as I already had used up my quota. A girl I follow on ig also had her noir chevre k28 sellier arrive about 2 weeks ago and she ordered it around the same time. Seems like these SOs may arrive in batches if the specs are similar (esp with same leather color and type)?



It would appear to be the case with these orders.  I’m happy I received this SO because another I was waiting on was cancelled by Paris…


----------



## bertrande

tonkamama said:


> So sorry ...  was it a retourne?



No - k28 noir sellier. for the life of me now I cannot remember the interior colour that I chose.  Stitch was of a different colour (again, age is catching up and I have no idea now what colour I picked).


----------



## VickyB

bagidiotic said:


> Hardly will be offered automatically unless super big spender
> Just got to ask or hint



Revising post.


----------



## Nanami_S.

Just few minutes ago, my SA texted me “Your RAC bag is here.” 
I was like “what RAC???” 
I have completely forgotten about my SO until she sent me the pictures because I mentally prepared myself that a Sellier Chèvre K28 would take 18+ months to arrive. 
Mine (PR w/ Raisin) was ordered in November 2017, so it only took 14 months. [emoji44] I had to pinch myself very hard to make sure I am not dreaming.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MsHermesAU

Nanami_S. said:


> Just few minutes ago, my SA texted me “Your RAC bag is here.”
> I was like “what RAC???”
> I have completely forgotten about my SO until she sent me the pictures because I mentally prepared myself that a Sellier Chèvre K28 would take 18+ months to arrive.
> Mine (PR w/ Raisin) was ordered in November 2017, so it only took 14 months. [emoji44] I had to pinch myself very hard to make sure I am not dreaming.


That is a very short wait for a chevre sellier K! How exciting! Please do share photos


----------



## Nanami_S.

MsHermesAU said:


> That is a very short wait for a chevre sellier K! How exciting! Please do share photos



I know!! I was prepared to wait for 2 years. Here is a sneak peek my SA sent me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nanami_S. said:


> I know!! I was prepared to wait for 2 years. Here is a sneak peek my SA sent me.


Holy Moses She's amazing!!! What is the exact spec dear! K28 RP/Raisin?
CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Nanami_S.

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses She's amazing!!! What is the exact spec dear! K28 RP/Raisin?
> CONGRATSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



Thanks, Israeli_Flava. [emoji177] Yes, it’s Chèvre Rose Pourpre / Raisin with contrast stitching and gold hardware. This is my 1st SO.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Nanami_S. said:


> I know!! I was prepared to wait for 2 years. Here is a sneak peek my SA sent me.


WOW! This is a stunning SO. What a perfect choice for your very first one


----------



## lemontart

Nanami_S. said:


> I know!! I was prepared to wait for 2 years. Here is a sneak peek my SA sent me.


Very beautiful SO! I think this is my first time seeing RP in Chevre! Congrats! Share more pics after you pick her up!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Nanami_S. said:


> I know!! I was prepared to wait for 2 years. Here is a sneak peek my SA sent me.


Holy cannoli, that’s gorgeous!!!


----------



## ayc

Nanami_S. said:


> I know!! I was prepared to wait for 2 years. Here is a sneak peek my SA sent me.


OMG! GORGEOUS!! congrats!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Nanami_S. said:


> I know!! I was prepared to wait for 2 years. Here is a sneak peek my SA sent me.


Congratulations first so is stunning


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nanami_S. said:


> I know!! I was prepared to wait for 2 years. Here is a sneak peek my SA sent me.



Omg that’s gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

Nanami_S. said:


> I know!! I was prepared to wait for 2 years. Here is a sneak peek my SA sent me.


So classic and beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## allure244

Nanami_S. said:


> I know!! I was prepared to wait for 2 years. Here is a sneak peek my SA sent me.



Wow I can’t wait to see more pics! [emoji7]


----------



## Nanami_S.

Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.


----------



## andforpoise

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.


Omg this makes my heart so happy! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
That takes the cake for best SO I have seen in YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I have seen RP chevre in the sunlight and it looks FABULOUS!
I'm in looooove!!!!! CONGRATS AGAIN DEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Suncatcher

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.



I don’t normally comment but this time I have to ... wowza that is beautiful!


----------



## bagidiotic

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.


Super chic


----------



## Ceeje89

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.



I will have to remember this color combo if I’m ever fortunate enough to place an SO.  This is to die for!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.



Congrats, thats quick and super pretty!!


----------



## Poco

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.


Love, love, love!


----------



## Nanami_S.

Aww Thank you for everyone’s sweet & warm complement. I will definitely post some modshot in the near future.
I made a small mistake on the spec. The hardware is permabrass gold instead of the standard GHW.


----------



## westcoastgal

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.


Stunning.


----------



## carlinha

Nanami_S. said:


> Aww Thank you for everyone’s sweet & warm complement. I will definitely post some modshot in the near future.
> I made a small mistake on the spec. The hardware is permabrass gold instead of the standard GHW.



Absolutely stunning SO congrats!!!  And 14 month wait, you are so lucky!!!  I think your HW looks like brushed GHW in the pics..


----------



## mygoodies

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.



PURRRFECTION!!! And 14 months only?! How lucky you are. Enjoy this beauty  

And yes pls post daylight modshots so we all can drool even more


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.


So gorgeous !


----------



## ceya

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.


WOW !


----------



## noegirl

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.


Wowwwwwww this is absolutely stunning


----------



## VickyB

Pinayfrench said:


> I am getting nervous now that my SO from November is not yet here. I did a Kelly retourné in malachite. I asked my SA if he has some news and he told me it should be released soon . My first SO took nly 8 months. Anybody here still waiting?



All mine have typically taken 10 months but my most recent only took 8. I am still waiting for a bag that was ordered in May 2017.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.



This bag is absolutely beautiful!  Thanks for posting more photos.


----------



## Hatsoff1

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.


Stunning! I love the colour combo!
Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## peppers90

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.



What a beautiful SO!! Congrats and wear in best of health!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> Absolutely stunning SO congrats!!!  And 14 month wait, you are so lucky!!!  I think your HW looks like brushed GHW in the pics..


I agree. Def brushed Gold (not permabrass).... which for this color combo, I think is optimal. Soooo gorgeous! Never thought I'd love a bag with raisin in it.


----------



## Nanami_S.

Israeli_Flava said:


> I agree. Def brushed Gold (not permabrass).... which for this color combo, I think is optimal. Soooo gorgeous! Never thought I'd love a bag with raisin in it.



Yap, I went back to the messages I sent to my SA and confirmed it’s brushed. 
Before submitting the SO, I knew it have to be a RP Sellier 28 Kelly, but I couldn’t decide on the contrast color, Etoupe or Blue Paon. Raisin was never on my radar until SA suggested it would be a great complement to RP. I was really nervous about this combo but decided to trust my SA’s “professional” recommendation.


----------



## Monique1004

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.



Please share your beauty to these thread as well if you don’t mind. I’d love to see a closeup of that gorgeous contrast stitching! Thank you for Sharing. 

Special Combo Bags- PICS ONLY PLEASE!!!!!

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Special-Combo-Bags--PICS-ONLY-PLEASE!!!!!.192930/

Ode to Contrast -S-t-i-t-c-h-i-n-g-

https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Ode-to-Contrast--S-t-i-t-c-h-i-n-g-.991504/


----------



## Sylvain

Hello Ladies,
one questions to the experienced SO shoppers: What is the likelihood of a seasonal color being available in the next SO round, i.e. willthe seasonal colors of this PO likely be available in Fall for the new SO color chart? I had recently asked my SA to think of me if Bleu Glacier should return (he made a note to remember for SO). Now I keep on reading here BG might return this season. So I am wondering whether I should just let things flow or jump ahead to make an official bag request (this is how it works in my boutique) ahead of PO?
Thank you for your advice


----------



## tonkamama

I think you should ask for BG as your “1st semester” quota bag unless your boutique didn’t order the color or you want it in different specifications such as contrast lining, stitching etc. etc.  SO can take anywhere from 9 months to ? years.  HTH.  



Sylvain said:


> Hello Ladies,
> one questions to the experienced SO shoppers: What is the likelihood of a seasonal color being available in the next SO round, i.e. willthe seasonal colors of this PO likely be available in Fall for the new SO color chart? I had recently asked my SA to think of me if Bleu Glacier should return (he made a note to remember for SO). Now I keep on reading here BG might return this season. So I am wondering whether I should just let things flow or jump ahead to make an official bag request (this is how it works in my boutique) ahead of PO?
> Thank you for your advice


----------



## allure244

Nanami_S. said:


> Here are couple pictures under the white light. I wonder how will this combo look under the sunlight.



Omg!!! This is spectacular. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. I actually ordered a rose pourpre chevre B30 during the same SO period as you. I had considered a RP kelly but didn’t have the patience to wait 2+ years. Funny thing is my birkin hasn’t even arrived yet. [emoji23]. Wow only 14 month wait for a chevre Sellier Kelly. That’s so awesome for you!

I don’t think I can get enough pictures of your new SO. Would love to see pics of this bag in the sunlight as well [emoji16]


----------



## Sylvain

Hi tonkamama,

I would not mind the wait and would actually prefer a few tweaks ( brushed hardware, contrast lining). Plus, I would love to see the leather samples before deciding on a leather type (again, in my store you do not give a wishlist or state that you are looking for e.g. a light blue or grey Kelly 28 or 32 but have to be super specific down to size and leather type). Also, I would not want to be too pushy on this. On the other hand, I would really regret it if I passed on PO and then BG would not show up on one of the next SO color choices. I know Hermes is unpredictable but was wondering whether it is rather common or uncommon to have the seasonal colors in the next SO round.


----------



## tonkamama

Great that you are not in any rush and don’t mind the wait.  Yes “some” seasonal colors do come back in SO offering.  Please check back here around summer time (August/September) for new updates on the FW2019 SO color choices chart once it becomes available and posts by our lovely and knowledgeable members.

SS2019 SO color choices are the same as FW2018 SO. 



Sylvain said:


> Hi tonkamama,
> 
> I would not mind the wait and would actually prefer a few tweaks ( brushed hardware, contrast lining). Plus, I would love to see the leather samples before deciding on a leather type (again, in my store you do not give a wishlist or state that you are looking for e.g. a light blue or grey Kelly 28 or 32 but have to be super specific down to size and leather type). Also, I would not want to be too pushy on this. On the other hand, I would really regret it if I passed on PO and then BG would not show up on one of the next SO color choices. I know Hermes is unpredictable but was wondering whether it is rather common or uncommon to have the seasonal colors in the next SO round.


----------



## SugarMama

Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.


----------



## hbr

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289



Beautiful!  Congratulations!


----------



## Cygne18

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289


Classic neutral with a subtle, sophisticated spin. Congratulations!


----------



## BirkinLover77

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289


Very beautiful! Love the neutral color! Congratulations


----------



## bagidiotic

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289


Rare combination Congratulations


----------



## Monique1004

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289



Perfect neutral! Elegant choice. So pretty together with your VCA ring as well.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289


I love an SO that can be worn with everything and everyday!  Great choice.


----------



## Susie Tunes

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289



Beautiful combination [emoji7]


----------



## Possum

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289


Another beauty for your amazing collection! Congratulations my dear @SugarMama


----------



## SugarMama

hbr said:


> Beautiful!  Congratulations!



Thank you @hbr



Cygne18 said:


> Classic neutral with a subtle, sophisticated spin. Congratulations!



Yes, that was exactly what I was going for.  Thanks dear!



BirkinLover77 said:


> Very beautiful! Love the neutral color! Congratulations



Thank you!  Means a lot coming from you.



bagidiotic said:


> Rare combination Congratulations



Thank you @bagidotic



Monique1004 said:


> Perfect neutral! Elegant choice. So pretty together with your VCA ring as well.



Merci merci!!



ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I love an SO that can be worn with everything and everyday!  Great choice.



My collection was being taken over by mini bags.  Went for versatility and functionality this time.



Susie Tunes said:


> Beautiful combination [emoji7]



Thank you



Possum said:


> Another beauty for your amazing collection! Congratulations my dear @SugarMama



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Luvhcv

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289


Seriously love this combination!   Etoupe is so stunning especially with ghw and the trench lining is tdf!  Fantastic job on this beauty!  Huge congratulations


----------



## Israeli_Flava

@SugarMama Darling she is an amazing neutral! It's great to have neutrals and pops in your collxn! Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289


Love her!  The permabrass is a great choice. Enjoy dear!


----------



## DDCHA

May I ask everyone: what did you purchase to finally get offered an SO? My first was offered when I purchased a rose gold/diamond Kelly bracelet and that was 1.5 years ago. Have been a loyal customer/one SA/no online ordering since and still waiting to be offered another SO... thanks in advance for your experiences and wisdom!


----------



## westcoastgal

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## Meta

DDCHA said:


> May I ask everyone: what did you purchase to finally get offered an SO? My first was offered when I purchased a rose gold/diamond Kelly bracelet and that was 1.5 years ago. Have been a loyal customer/one SA/no online ordering since and still waiting to be offered another SO... thanks in advance for your experiences and wisdom!


Have you since received your SO? Also, more importantly have you expressed interest to your SA for an opportunity to order another?   

Not everyone is offered an SO at every window for it. Each SA likely only has limited numbers of SO to offer to their clients and sometimes s/he would like to offer it to clients who've never had an opportunity for one.


----------



## Poco

I was informed that my SO constance has arrived! Took exactly 4 months only


----------



## LovingTheOrange

DDCHA said:


> May I ask everyone: what did you purchase to finally get offered an SO? My first was offered when I purchased a rose gold/diamond Kelly bracelet and that was 1.5 years ago. Have been a loyal customer/one SA/no online ordering since and still waiting to be offered another SO... thanks in advance for your experiences and wisdom!


Did you express interest in creating another SO? It could be that your SA is aware you want another one. It never hurts to ask! The worst she can say is no, but at least you’ll be on her radar again  

I was in a similar position as you, so I told my SA. She only has 2 SO alottments every half year and it was too late by then. I got to order something even MORE special though hehe


----------



## DDCHA

LovingTheOrange said:


> Did you express interest in creating another SO? It could be that your SA is aware you want another one. It never hurts to ask! The worst she can say is no, but at least you’ll be on her radar again
> 
> I was in a similar position as you, so I told my SA. She only has 2 SO alottments every half year and it was too late by then. I got to order something even MORE special though hehe


That's great advice thanks!  Love my SA but don't ever want to "push the envelope" so to speak. Is that 2 SO/semester for SAs fluid depending on the store?  First I'm hearing of it...Thanks!


----------



## SugarMama

Luvhcv said:


> Seriously love this combination!   Etoupe is so stunning especially with ghw and the trench lining is tdf!  Fantastic job on this beauty!  Huge congratulations





Israeli_Flava said:


> @SugarMama Darling she is an amazing neutral! It's great to have neutrals and pops in your collxn! Congrats!





Txoceangirl said:


> Love her!  The permabrass is a great choice. Enjoy dear!




Thanks for all your kind comments everyone!  She came out better than I expected.  I have one more neutral to add then it is back to chasing colors!


----------



## JA_UK

Poco said:


> I was informed that my SO constance has arrived! Took exactly 4 months only


That’s awesome! What were your specs?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

DDCHA said:


> May I ask everyone: what did you purchase to finally get offered an SO? My first was offered when I purchased a rose gold/diamond Kelly bracelet and that was 1.5 years ago. Have been a loyal customer/one SA/no online ordering since and still waiting to be offered another SO... thanks in advance for your experiences and wisdom!


Er nothing. First one when I met my SA, and almost all the rest following,  at FSH.


----------



## periogirl28

Poco said:


> I was informed that my SO constance has arrived! Took exactly 4 months only


Fabulous! Let's see!


----------



## periogirl28

DDCHA said:


> That's great advice thanks!  Love my SA but don't ever want to "push the envelope" so to speak. Is that 2 SO/semester for SAs fluid depending on the store?  First I'm hearing of it...Thanks!


I might be wrong but I think the number of SO slots depends on the seniority of the SA. I have heard that some stores do not allow more than 1 outstanding order per customer, so perhaps your SA can only offer you the next after your first has arrived. This may help to explain why you are still waiting. HTH!


----------



## Lady_S

Poco said:


> I was informed that my SO constance has arrived! Took exactly 4 months only




so happy for all those who have received their beautiful SO(s), and wow!!! 4 months wait only?!?! 
still waiting for the SO i placed in August 2017  Anyone still waiting as well?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

DDCHA said:


> That's great advice thanks!  Love my SA but don't ever want to "push the envelope" so to speak. Is that 2 SO/semester for SAs fluid depending on the store?  First I'm hearing of it...Thanks!


Oops, I had a major typo in my initial response. It was supposed to be **unaware— glad you understood me though haha. 

I believe 2 is the general number, but some may only have 1 or maybe even 2+. Maybe someone on tpf can confirm?


----------



## periogirl28

My SAs are allowed more than 2 plus as just counting my friends' SOs is enough to guess this.


----------



## Poco

JA_UK said:


> That’s awesome! What were your specs?


Epson mini Constance. Outside is etoupe and inside is tyrien with rghw!


----------



## Poco

periogirl28 said:


> Fabulous! Let's see!


I have to plan my trip, first. I will post when I pick it up in Paris within a few weeks!


----------



## JA_UK

Poco said:


> Epson mini Constance. Outside is etoupe and inside is tyrien with rghw!


 Sounds wonderful! I also ordered a Constance, hope mine is as quick to arrive!  Hope you enjoy once you have her


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Poco said:


> Epson mini Constance. Outside is etoupe and inside is tyrien with rghw!


Wow! That will be spectacular! Congrats!


----------



## lilopond23045

I know someone that doesn't wait for SOs she would call for an appointment with the store manager and he takes down her order and boom to Paris. Its kinda frustrating yet very amusing to see, its like buying a car for her its just a matter of months and then she gets it.
I swear sometime I think there fakes she buys online but sadly for me I've been with here while she's puts in those orders.


----------



## LKNN

San2222 said:


> why didn't u accept the so order in paris?  placing it doesnt count toward that semester quota, it's when u pick it up, that counts. I find so takes shorter time when placed in fsh.  yes, the colors are the same as someone else had mentioned.



Are you certain about the quota upon pickup? How devastating as i was picking up a SO at FSH this week and was hoping to score another K!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

K25 sellier Togo in BE with rose extreme interior, brushed palladium HW,  ordered Oct 17.


----------



## allure244

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4324829
> View attachment 4324830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 sellier Togo in BE with rose extreme interior, brushed palladium HW,  ordered Oct 17.



Beautiful togo sellier Kelly. Not too bad of a wait time for togo Sellier Kelly either. (15 Months?) Congratulations and thanks for sharing.


----------



## allure244

Poco said:


> Epson mini Constance. Outside is etoupe and inside is tyrien with rghw!



Ooh please share pics. Love rose tyrien and etoupe


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## boboxu

10 months for a Togo B25, can’t wait to pick it up, glad it made here right before new increase


----------



## Cygne18

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4324829
> View attachment 4324830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 sellier Togo in BE with rose extreme interior, brushed palladium HW,  ordered Oct 17.


Woooowww! She's sooo gorgeous. Congratulations on such a gorgeous combination!


----------



## Poco

allure244 said:


> Ooh please share pics. Love rose tyrien and etoupe


I chose pink stitching (rose schegerazade?) on Etoupe. Is this too much pink? Haha, I will find out soon...


----------



## allure244

Poco said:


> I chose pink stitching (rose schegerazade?) on Etoupe. Is this too much pink? Haha, I will find out soon...



There is an Instagrammer pretty_purses with an amazing purse collection. She has an etoupe Constance with pink interior and stitch. Looks like rose azalee. The pink stitch is cute and definitely makes the bag more unique


----------



## San2222

LKNN said:


> Are you certain about the quota upon pickup? How devastating as i was picking up a SO at FSH this week and was hoping to score another K!


yes, my sa told me that's how it works but again I'm sure they make exceptions if one is vvvip...


----------



## tramcaro

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4324829
> View attachment 4324830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 sellier Togo in BE with rose extreme interior, brushed palladium HW,  ordered Oct 17.



A very unique one!  Congratulations!


----------



## bagidiotic

LKNN said:


> Are you certain about the quota upon pickup? How devastating as i was picking up a SO at FSH this week and was hoping to score another K!


I did 6 so over the years in paris
Yes it's under that semester quota for b/k  when your are picking it up


----------



## c.galice

Hello everyone!

So I have a question about EXOTIC Special Orders...

I have been offered to place a SO in late November by my lovely SA. I wanted to do a crocodile SO so I asked and the store manager told me "only regular leather, no exotic" so I created the bag I wanted in togo leather.

Next round, I would really want to do it in crocodile! Do you know if they have a quota per store and maybe in that store the manager had already placed her limited amount of exotic SO, or is there other reasons, like me not being VIP enough? IDK...

If any of you ever placed exotic SO, please advise me on what you know!

Kind regards,

xoxo


----------



## bagidiotic

c.galice said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> So I have a question about EXOTIC Special Orders...
> 
> I have been offered to place a SO in late November by my lovely SA. I wanted to do a crocodile SO so I asked and the store manager told me "only regular leather, no exotic" so I created the bag I wanted in togo leather.
> 
> Next round, I would really want to do it in crocodile! Do you know if they have a quota per store and maybe in that store the manager had already placed her limited amount of exotic SO, or is there other reasons, like me not being VIP enough? IDK...
> 
> If any of you ever placed exotic SO, please advise me on what you know!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> xoxo


You have the answer 
2nd part 
Bingo


----------



## c.galice

bagidiotic said:


> You have the answer
> 2nd part
> Bingo


Well I buy a lot of Croc bags, jewelry, everything from them... So it's weird. nd they are not a huge store with billionaires coming every day


----------



## bagidiotic

c.galice said:


> Well I buy a lot of Croc bags, jewelry, everything from them... So it's weird. nd they are not a huge store with billionaires coming every day


Still you're not at their top tier category


----------



## tonkamama

c.galice said:


> Well I buy a lot of Croc bags, jewelry, everything from them... So it's weird. nd they are not a huge store with billionaires coming every day


My understanding is that each store gets very limited quota for croc SO or no allocation at all, so very likely your store is telling you the truth since you mentioned they are a smaller size boutique.  I would suggest to let them know you like to be on the list for a croc SO if they ever get any croc SO allocation.  Good luck dear


----------



## c.galice

tonkamama said:


> My understanding is that each store gets very limited quota for croc SO or no allocation at all, so very likely your store is telling you the truth since you mentioned they are a smaller size boutique.  I would suggest to let them know you like to be on the list for a croc SO if they ever get any croc SO allocation.  Good luck dear


Yes I think I will let them know now in prevision of the next SO period, I guess around march/April  Hopefully I'll get to do one !!


----------



## Animetc

San2222 said:


> why didn't u accept the so order in paris?  placing it doesnt count toward that semester quota, it's when u pick it up, that counts. I find so takes shorter time when placed in fsh.  yes, the colors are the same as someone else had mentioned.



Our travel to paris is unexpected and based on my Husband’s travel schedule. I prefer to place my SO with my local Hermes so that I can pick it up as soon as it is ready.


----------



## Animetc

Animetc said:


> Our travel to paris is unexpected and based on my Husband’s travel schedule. I prefer to place my SO with my local Hermes so that I can pick it up as soon as it is ready.



I will be back in Paris in a few weeks and may consider SO if it is offered again. I just get nervous that they will call me and I won’t be able to fly in right away. I live in the states and have 3 young children so I can’t easily make travel arrangements abroad.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Animetc said:


> I will be back in Paris in a few weeks and may consider SO if it is offered again. I just get nervous that they will call me and I won’t be able to fly in right away. I live in the states and have 3 young children so I can’t easily make travel arrangements abroad.


Fair point. Best of luck anyway.


----------



## Animetc

periogirl28 said:


> Fair point. Best of luck anyway.



Thank you Perio!! I have searched the thread high and low and have struggled to find the AW 2018 colors (that would also be used this season for SO). Any help with locating that pair would be much appreciated!!


----------



## allure244

Animetc said:


> Thank you Perio!! I have searched the thread high and low and have struggled to find the AW 2018 colors (that would also be used this season for SO). Any help with locating that pair would be much appreciated!!






Here ya go. Reposting the colors


----------



## Animetc

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4332042
> 
> 
> Here ya go. Reposting the colors



THANK YOU!! so kind of you and much appreciated!!!


----------



## classybags4ever

Animetc said:


> THANK YOU!! so kind of you and much appreciated!!!



For the color chart that was posted, are these just special order colors or the regular colors for the season?


----------



## tonkamama

classybags4ever said:


> For the color chart that was posted, are these just special order colors or the regular colors for the season?



Hello dear, this is the Special Order Thread.  For current seasonal colors please refer to https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-457 .


----------



## Vhermes212

Do all the stores offer SO during the same time frame and does anyone know when the next offer would be?


----------



## Meta

Vhermes212 said:


> Do all the stores offer SO during the same time frame and does anyone know when the next offer would be?


The next one should be anytime around March/April.


----------



## ava&ava

Hi everyone - any of who has a Clemence Birkin or Kelly in size 25? I’m wondering if it weighs more than Togo? 

I’m thinking of having a SO in this leather as I find that it takes colour better than Togo. 

I hope they add a few more colours to the Chevre leather list next season!!


----------



## tonkamama

Generally speaking, Clemence weights heavier, but I don’t mind the slightly difference if you are getting a size 25 and love Clemence.  Please refer to below link for weights references.  

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/weights-of-different-leathers.239288/page-12



ava&ava said:


> Hi everyone - any of who has a Clemence Birkin or Kelly in size 25? I’m wondering if it weighs more than Togo?
> 
> I’m thinking of having a SO in this leather as I find that it takes colour better than Togo.
> 
> I hope they add a few more colours to the Chevre leather list next season!!


----------



## cjwang

Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## bagidiotic

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330


Gorgeous its simply beautiful


----------



## Rhl2987

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330


Stunning congrats!! I can’t wait for my blue hydra chèvre SO to arrive. Yours is just gorgeous!


----------



## HGT

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330



Congrats!! I have been waiting for 10 months too! Hope mine will show up soon!


----------



## Poco

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Poco

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330


Very pretty!


----------



## Txoceangirl

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330


Oh, I love this!  Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330


Gorgeous! Great combo! Congrats.


----------



## westcoastgal

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330


I love this bag! Good choices.


----------



## Cygne18

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330


Love. What a dream! Congratulations!


----------



## BirkinLover77

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330


Beautiful combination of colors! Congratulations


----------



## eternallove4bag

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330



Wow she is stunning! Many congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289



This SO combo has your name written all over it... classy and stunning [emoji254]


----------



## Monique1004

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330


Love the color combo. Such a lovely combo for B25!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330



Yaaaaay twins!!!! [emoji133]‍♀️[emoji133]‍♀️[emoji133]‍♀️
Mine is almost the exact same except rose jaipur interior, which is very close to Azalee. 

YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE THIS BAG!!!!! Enjoy!!!!


----------



## coloradolvr

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4324829
> View attachment 4324830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 sellier Togo in BE with rose extreme interior, brushed palladium HW,  ordered Oct 17.


Was this ordered Oct. 17 2018 or 2017?  It would seem shocking to get it that quickly!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## megt10

coloradolvr said:


> Was this ordered Oct. 17 2018 or 2017?  It would seem shocking to get it that quickly!  Beautiful bag!


I know it took over 2 years for my chèvre B. I just received a Kelly in swift that took almost 2 years.


----------



## megt10




----------



## megt10

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4339590
> View attachment 4339591


Oops . I received this Kelly 28 a couple weeks ago. It took almost 2 years. It has a longer strap for cross body wear. Anemone and blue sapphire in swift.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4339590
> View attachment 4339591


STUNNING!   I love those two colors.  Enjoy in good health.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## megt10

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> STUNNING!   I love those two colors.  Enjoy in good health.


Thank you. Anemone was the first color I ever asked my SA for. I love blue sapphire with pretty much everything.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289


SO CHIC!!!! 
A dream SO in every way!
Enjoy her!


----------



## SugarMama

cjwang said:


> Hi everyone! My so just came in after a 10 month wait. Here she is- b25, chevre with brushed ghw, blue hydra with rose azalee interior and contrast stitching. Thank you for letting me share!
> View attachment 4336329
> 
> View attachment 4336330


Gorgeous


----------



## SugarMama

eternallove4bag said:


> This SO combo has your name written all over it... classy and stunning [emoji254]


Thanks sweetie!!!


----------



## SugarMama

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4339590
> View attachment 4339591


So stunning!!!!


----------



## SugarMama

NOIRetMoi said:


> SO CHIC!!!!
> A dream SO in every way!
> Enjoy her!


You are super sweet.  Thank you so much.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

SugarMama said:


> You are super sweet.  Thank you so much.


Often SOs are contrasting colors or a neutral with a pop of color. I love how subtle yours are and the permabrass HW is rhe icing on the cake. Really stunning.


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

coloradolvr said:


> Was this ordered Oct. 17 2018 or 2017?  It would seem shocking to get it that quickly!  Beautiful bag!


October 2017


----------



## Notorious Pink

megt10 said:


> Oops . I received this Kelly 28 a couple weeks ago. It took almost 2 years. It has a longer strap for cross body wear. Anemone and blue sapphire in swift.



This is sooooo gorgeous sweetie!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## HGT

megt10 said:


> Oops . I received this Kelly 28 a couple weeks ago. It took almost 2 years. It has a longer strap for cross body wear. Anemone and blue sapphire in swift.



Congrats Meghan!! Miss you and your closet!!! Your bag is stunning!  Love your creation!


----------



## Poco

Took 4 months


----------



## LKNN

weN84 said:


> The next one should be anytime around March/April.


Do you know how many weeks the SO period stays open (specifically at FSH?) I know someone who was offered/ placed a SO in December at FSH (with October being SO season there).


----------



## San2222

LKNN said:


> Do you know how many weeks the SO period stays open (specifically at FSH?) I know someone who was offered/ placed a SO in December at FSH (with October being SO season there).


my friend placed her so at fsh in mid dec and we were told that that was the last day.


----------



## bagidiotic

Poco said:


> Took 4 months


Beautiful c poco
It's so dreamy
Look at those contrast stitching


----------



## BirkinLover77

Poco said:


> Took 4 months


Absolutely stunning! Love the color with beautiful stitching!! Congratulations


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Monique1004

Poco said:


> Took 4 months



What! No way! Lucky you. Congrats on your new cutie.


----------



## LKNN

San2222 said:


> my friend placed her so at fsh in mid dec and we were told that that was the last day.


Thanks


----------



## PJW5813

In your experiences
will Hermes FedEx a SO bag to you?


----------



## periogirl28

PJW5813 said:


> In your experiences
> will Hermes FedEx a SO bag to you?


I guess it depends on the individual store but generally no. This practice has been terminated because of multiple issues.


----------



## tonkamama

PJW5813 said:


> In your experiences
> will Hermes FedEx a SO bag to you?


Here in US, some stores let you do it, but you must go in and pay for it in person and then they will Fedex to your home address probably for the reason of lower (or no) sales tax.


----------



## PJW5813

periogirl28 said:


> I guess it depends on the individual store but generally no. This practice has been terminated because of multiple issues.





tonkamama said:


> Here in US, some stores let you do it, but you must go in and pay for it in person and then they will Fedex to your home address probably for the reason of lower (or no) sales tax.



Thank you, both.
I was puzzled by why FedEx shipping was involved in the   *Quick reveal - SO bag   thread.*


----------



## PJW5813

previous post duplicated - so I deleted


----------



## SpicyTuna13

PJW5813 said:


> In your experiences
> will Hermes FedEx a SO bag to you?





tonkamama said:


> Here in US, some stores let you do it, but you must go in and pay for it in person and then they will Fedex to your home address probably for the reason of lower (or no) sales tax.



I happen to routinely do this for all bags, not just SOs. I show up to the H store in person, pay for the bag plus shipping (usually $75 for shipping a bag), then it’s fedex’d to my house. It saves me hundreds of dollars off taxes since I live in a lower tax area compared to the H store’s location. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## PJW5813

Thank you
From another thread on here I get the impression that that loophole is being gradually blocked

*Federal and state tax update?*

please excuse the red it is how my cut and paste works


----------



## acrowcounted

PJW5813 said:


> Thank you
> From another thread on here I get the impression that that loophole is being gradually blocked
> 
> *Federal and state tax update?*
> 
> please excuse the red it is how my cut and paste works



I believe people in recent discussions are talking about when you shop at a store in a state with 10% sales tax but live in a state with only 4% sales tax, you can shop in person at the store in the high tax state, pay in person, and then have H ship the items back to your house. This will calculate your sales tax at the 4% rate vs the 10% rate of the store location. (Numbers made up as a clear example). This application of sales tax will not be changing.

What is changing is when one shops at a store in a state with 10% sales tax but lives in a state that does not have a Hermes store in that state, you used to be able to ship your purchases back to your home tax free, because H was not a business residing in your state. The law has decided that having an internet store is enough to qualify as being "a store with business in that state" and thus tax is always applicable, albeit at the rate of the state of destination.

Regardless, I think, barring special circumstances, one must still always go in person to the store to pay for quota bag, SO or otherwise, and then can either carry them out or ship them elsewhere after purchase. Hope this all made sense.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


----------



## QuelleFromage

See how dark it can look.


----------



## brenpanda

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


It’s perfect! Congrats QF


----------



## Cygne18

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


 She's a little piece of heaven! Amazing! So glad you and the artistan were on the same wavelength.


----------



## lulilu

tonkamama said:


> Here in US, some stores let you do it, but you must go in and pay for it in person and then they will Fedex to your home address probably for the reason of lower (or no) sales tax.



Agree re lower taxes in my state.  Also, who wants to shlep a huge H bag and box around?   I get all my shopping shipped home unless it is a small purchase.  (Don't want to hamper my ability to continue to shop lol)



QuelleFromage said:


> See how dark it can look.
> 
> View attachment 4345358



You are really on a roll with these sellier kellys.  Is it love for this one?  Did you rip off the plastic and start carrying it?  It's a beauty.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Rhl2987

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


Stunning. Congrats!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lulilu said:


> You are really on a roll with these sellier kellys.  Is it love for this one?  Did you rip off the plastic and start carrying it?  It's a beauty.



Thank you! Yes! I carried this one right out of the store in fact. I can tell it will be a much used bag. 

So far I have only SO'd selliers because I cannot find them in store except in Epsom. Next SO is a retourné, though. The Barenia sellier showed up EXACTLY when this SO did....just one of those weird and very expensive coincidences. 
I am now about to cull 5-6 bags which will bring me back to a sensible collection. LOL.


----------



## azukitea

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


Congrats and your SO is very special. i especially love the "spine" of the chevre. Reminds me of the older chevre leather


----------



## lulilu

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you! Yes! I carried this one right out of the store in fact. I can tell it will be a much used bag.
> 
> So far I have only SO'd selliers because I cannot find them in store except in Epsom. Next SO is a retourné, though. The Barenia sellier showed up EXACTLY when this SO did....just one of those weird and very expensive coincidences.
> I am now about to cull 5-6 bags which will bring me back to a sensible collection. LOL.



Did you get two bags at once?  I must have missed the barenia.  Lucky girl!  You are way more disciplined than me re getting rid of bags.  I am too lazy to take multiple photos, and I like my bags even those I rarely use.  I need some lessons lol.


----------



## Sylvain

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.





QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


QuelleFromage, what a beauty! Do you mind sharing what you ordered and what you got? (struggling to decode the abbreviation). Thanks


----------



## BirkinLover77

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


This is absolutely stunning! The color combo is very beautiful!! Congratulations on your amazing SO!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sylvain said:


> QuelleFromage, what a beauty! Do you mind sharing what you ordered and what you got? (struggling to decode the abbreviation). Thanks


I ordered Kelly Sellier, size 25, Raisin chèvre with Bleu Electrique lining and stitching and brushed palladium hardware. I got it all....except I got brushed GOLD hardware. My SA had suggested that, but at the time I was a PHW only girl.
In the year and a half that I had been waiting for this one, I had started to think that for this combo gold would have been better and I actually started to hope they would make a mistake or one of the famous "artisan decisions". Lo and behold.....brushed GOLD hardware. My SA didn't change the order - it just happened.
I think shiny palladium might have been nice with this bag, but brushed palladium would have been too muted. At any rate I love it as is!
This is an SO that I worried could go wrong, but I LOVE it!


----------



## Possum

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


Congratulations @QuelleFromage! This is a beautiful combination, and the brushed gold hardware really does look stunning


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


Really lovely combo with the stitching and brushed gold.


----------



## surfchick

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


Loving this combo!


----------



## cavluv

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


This bag is sublime. I keep going back and forth debating a bag in raisin chèvre but worried it will look too brown. Between the richness of the leather and the contrast stitching, its perfection. I’m usually a PHW girl but love the gold with this combo. You must be thrilled!


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.



Your SO is beautiful!  Raisin is one of my all time favorite colors and the brushed GHW looks GREAT!!!   Enjoy your lovely new addition.


----------



## hbr

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.



Absolutely beautiful!  Congratulations! [emoji322]


----------



## runner1234

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


Insane!!! Congrats!


----------



## honhon

cavluv said:


> This bag is sublime. I keep going back and forth debating a bag in raisin chèvre but worried it will look too brown. Between the richness of the leather and the contrast stitching, its perfection. I’m usually a PHW girl but love the gold with this combo. You must be thrilled!


Hi, i have the same combo; chèvre raisin x bghw and the leather reflects more black than brown tone.  chèvre in raisin is just beautiful and i love it


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

cavluv said:


> This bag is sublime. I keep going back and forth debating a bag in raisin chèvre but worried it will look too brown. Between the richness of the leather and the contrast stitching, its perfection. I’m usually a PHW girl but love the gold with this combo. You must be thrilled!


Thank you  It doesn't read brown except in really warm, dim light. Usually in the dark it reads closer to black.


----------



## QuelleFromage

brenpanda said:


> It’s perfect! Congrats QF





Cygne18 said:


> She's a little piece of heaven! Amazing! So glad you and the artistan were on the same wavelength.





azukitea said:


> Congrats and your SO is very special. i especially love the "spine" of the chevre. Reminds me of the older chevre leather





Sylvain said:


> QuelleFromage, what a beauty! Do you mind sharing what you ordered and what you got? (struggling to decode the abbreviation). Thanks





BirkinLover77 said:


> This is absolutely stunning! The color combo is very beautiful!! Congratulations on your amazing SO!!





Possum said:


> Congratulations @QuelleFromage! This is a beautiful combination, and the brushed gold hardware really does look stunning





westcoastgal said:


> Really lovely combo with the stitching and brushed gold.





surfchick said:


> Loving this combo!





cavluv said:


> This bag is sublime. I keep going back and forth debating a bag in raisin chèvre but worried it will look too brown. Between the richness of the leather and the contrast stitching, its perfection. I’m usually a PHW girl but love the gold with this combo. You must be thrilled!





SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Your SO is beautiful!  Raisin is one of my all time favorite colors and the brushed GHW looks GREAT!!!   Enjoy your lovely new addition.





hbr said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  Congratulations! [emoji322]





runner1234 said:


> Insane!!! Congrats!



Thank you all 

Now I need to decide spring SOs. I have two slots due to a "make up" for a pretty bad experience I had in a particular store.

I wish I liked the Birkin 30/25 or the Constance but I just don't.  Small Birkins can only be arm carried and it's just not practical for me.  C is not for me at all. Bolides are so easy to find at resale for half the price....
I am thinking a pale gray and a dark green Kelly 28/25. Or, believe it or not, I don't have a black retourné. 
Or maybe I take just one SO,  and get the Roulis I have been dreaming of....

Life has been pretty rough lately so I am very grateful for these extremely first-world problems.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.



This is just STUNNING. CONGRATULATIONS!!!


----------



## honhon

quelle fromage, i love your bag! our bags are near miss twins.....chevre raisin, bghw, interior electrique bleu, but the only different is my contrast stitching in rose azalee


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> This is just STUNNING. CONGRATULATIONS!!!



Means so much coming from you 



honhon said:


> quelle fromage, i love your bag! our bags are near miss twins.....chevre raisin, bghw, interior electrique bleu, but the only different is my contrast stitching in rose azalee



Ooh I must scroll back to see that!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.



This is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## odette57

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


This is sophistication at its best.


----------



## ElegantRascal

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.


This is so beautiful, such a perfect purple! Congratulations!


----------



## Animetc

honhon said:


> quelle fromage, i love your bag! our bags are near miss twins.....chevre raisin, bghw, interior electrique bleu, but the only different is my contrast stitching in rose azalee



Any pictures of this beauty?


----------



## honhon

Animetc said:


> Any pictures of this beauty?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-contrast-s-t-i-t-c-h-i-n-g.991504/page-6#post-32861125
#76 post


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

OMG. Four Months! Just got an email that my RAC K is in!!!!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

QuelleFromage said:


> See how dark it can look.
> 
> View attachment 4345358


 absolutely beautiful. What a stunning color! The hardware and stitching are perfect. Congrats @QuelleFromage on a nice selection.


----------



## Meta

Anyone else waiting on SO from Oct/Nov 2017?


----------



## Birkinitis

PoppyLadyBird said:


> OMG. Four Months! Just got an email that my RAC K is in!!!!!


you mean this one? " My SO went in last Sat. I chose K28 Sellier Epsom, BI, PB hw. Still dreaming of Togo Blue Nuit which was my 1st choice but it got nixed by SA and SM. The order is in as on Halloween. Now I’m in the official waiting mode."
I am more excited for you to get this then you are!!!  I bet you are giddy!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Birkinitis said:


> you mean this one? " My SO went in last Sat. I chose K28 Sellier Epsom, BI, PB hw. Still dreaming of Togo Blue Nuit which was my 1st choice but it got nixed by SA and SM. The order is in as on Halloween. Now I’m in the official waiting mode."
> I am more excited for you to get this then you are!!!  I bet you are giddy!!


YES!!!!! This is it! I wanted to jump out of my office and scream “holy moly guacamole!” but then my colleagues would think I’m nuts.  I’m floored that it was less than four months. I’m so excited but I’m moving offices this wknd and might not be able to pick it up until next sat. Here I was thinking of my next B or K and then I got the email. I have been blessed with H and good fortune. I’m am SO grateful!  I’ll post pics and thank you @Birkinitis and others on PF for being excited for me!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

PoppyLadyBird said:


> OMG. Four Months! Just got an email that my RAC K is in!!!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Poco said:


> Took 4 months


nice! congrats! so fast too!
what is the specs dear?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4339590
> View attachment 4339591


OMGoodness! How did I miss this Megsssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She is so stunning!!!! Congrats on this total POP of JOY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

westcoastgal said:


> Congratulations!


 thanks! I’m so giddy!


----------



## JA_UK

Poco said:


> Took 4 months


Yay!! You have her 
Enjoy in great health


----------



## Poco

Israeli_Flava said:


> nice! congrats! so fast too!
> what is the specs dear?


Thank you! It's Epsom in Etoupe & Rose tyrien with Rose scheherazade stitch comes with RGHW


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Poco said:


> Thank you! It's Epsom in Etoupe & Rose tyrien with Rose scheherazade stitch comes with RGHW


It's sooooo stunning!!!!! You can never go wrong with RT interior and RGHW! Wowza!


----------



## ayc

Poco said:


> Took 4 months


WOW!  what a beauty!  congrats!!


----------



## Animetc

honhon said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-contrast-s-t-i-t-c-h-i-n-g.991504/page-6#post-32861125
> #76 post



Merci! She is a beaut!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Poco said:


> Took 4 months



Stunning!!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Meta said:


> Anyone else waiting on SO from Oct/Nov 2017?


Yes but earlier that year ...April 2017


----------



## Meta

Txoceangirl said:


> Yes but earlier that year ...April 2017


Okay, thanks for your response. Fingers crossed our bags will arrive this year.


----------



## cavluv

Txoceangirl said:


> Yes but earlier that year ...April 2017


Me too...have a feeling it’s still going to be awhile but would be more than thrilled if pricing remains 2017/18!


----------



## fashionpsych

Hi all, my SA told me next SO season will take place in May (maybe April) and that the store had the last SO season in December. My understanding from reading through the forum is that the next season should be in March/April. Could different stores have their own SO time frames? TIA.


----------



## acrowcounted

fashionpsych said:


> Hi all, my SA told me next SO season will take place in May (maybe April) and that the store had the last SO season in December. My understanding from reading through the forum is that the next season should be in March/April. Could different stores have their own SO time frames? TIA.


Sounds like she is quoting the SO window closing date. They start taking them as soon as they get the kits from Paris and then there is a final date that all orders must be transmitted to Paris by; which I believe is in the beginning of Dec and May. ETA, some stores submit orders to Paris as clients place them while others submit them all at once at the end of the window. Perhaps your store is one of the ones that sends them as a batch at the end, which would explain why that end date sticks out to her.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## fashionpsych

acrowcounted said:


> Sounds like she is quoting the SO window closing date. They start taking them as soon as they get the kits from Paris and then there is a final date that all orders must be transmitted to Paris by; which I believe is in the beginning of Dec and May. ETA, some stores submit orders to Paris as clients place them while others submit them all at once at the end of the window. Perhaps your store is one of the ones that sends them as a batch at the end, which would explain why that end date sticks out to her.



Thanks so much for clarifying!


----------



## kristenchui

want to seek if anyone have intel of the color swatches of SO - is it the same colors from Dec 2018 to choose from for March - May 2019 SO window?


----------



## Meta

kristenchui said:


> want to seek if anyone have intel of the color swatches of SO - is it the same colors from Dec 2018 to choose from for March - May 2019 SO window?


The colors remain the same. It only changes once a year, during the Fall window.


----------



## fashionpsych

Does anyone know if RGHW will be an option?


----------



## kristenchui

Meta said:


> The colors remain the same. It only changes once a year, during the Fall window.


Thank you! hope SS19 colors will fall into FW SO choice of colors..


----------



## hopiko

megt10 said:


> Oops . I received this Kelly 28 a couple weeks ago. It took almost 2 years. It has a longer strap for cross body wear. Anemone and blue sapphire in swift.


CONGRATS!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## rwy_ma

Has anyone by any chance has the latest SS19 A la carte card for Kelly retourne? I.e. what options (or versions) that we could do for Kelly retourne? I am going thru this topic and managed to find this. Just not sure if the latest one is the same as this one. Thanks [emoji1317] vm in advance [emoji847]


----------



## bagidiotic

rwy_ma said:


> Has anyone by any chance has the latest SS19 A la carte card for Kelly retourne? I.e. what options (or versions) that we could do for Kelly retourne? I am going thru this topic and managed to find this. Just not sure if the latest one is the same as this one. Thanks [emoji1317] vm in advance [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4354630


Same
No changes


----------



## rwy_ma

bagidiotic said:


> Same
> No changes



Thanks vm for the confirmation [emoji1317]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

PoppyLadyBird said:


> OMG. Four Months! Just got an email that my RAC K is in!!!!!


Technically, 3 months 21 days I’ll go get her later this week.


----------



## allure244

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Technically, 3 months 21 days I’ll go get her later this week.



Wow so fast. Please share pics when you pick up your Kelly. [emoji4]


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

allure244 said:


> Wow so fast. Please share pics when you pick up your Kelly. [emoji4]


 I will!  On a light note, DH says it’s a H conspiracy that they got it out so quick. A sales ploy for me to get the next one.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Poco said:


> Took 4 months



Congrats, so fast and that is one stunning C


----------



## mygoodies

Has anyone done their SO this season and saw RGHW being offered for a B/K? I’m praying it’ll be offered for the B/K SOs as well  TIA [emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Culoucou

Yes just placed SO, but no RGHW offered for B/K...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

Culoucou said:


> Yes just placed SO, but no RGHW offered for B/K...



Sigh......Thanks for letting us know!  Crossing fingers with next season then


----------



## eternallove4bag

QuelleFromage said:


> Hadn't posted this SO before. I had actually ordered BPHW, and then regretted it, and look what happened! I love how it came out. The color is so chameleon, and the BE stitching actually looks like a darker purple unless it is in bright light. K25.



I drooled all over my phone! Stunning!


----------



## Iffi

Oh my god  
I got THE MAIL today - after 145 days... 
Now I planning my trip to FSH to pick my dream K up . . .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Iffi said:


> Oh my god
> I got THE MAIL today - after 145 days...
> Now I planning my trip to FSH to pick my dream K up . . .


Yay! How exciting! Can't wait to seeeeeeee!!!!!!!


----------



## ayc

Iffi said:


> Oh my god
> I got THE MAIL today - after 145 days...
> Now I planning my trip to FSH to pick my dream K up . . .


OMG!  how exciting!! please do post pics!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

megt10 said:


> View attachment 4339590
> View attachment 4339591


Gorgeous SO! I’m going to dm you a question on your strap.


----------



## bagidiotic

Iffi said:


> Oh my god
> I got THE MAIL today - after 145 days...
> Now I planning my trip to FSH to pick my dream K up . . .


Yipeeeeee


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Timeline of my most recent SO:

4/20/18- a very unexpected SO offer.
7/12/18- last minute change of heart and wanted something in the red family
7/13/18- notified that Paris denied my color change and recommended that I switch one of the colors. Reverted back to my original choices & placed a deposit for my order (thought it was unusual cus you usually pay when it arrives)
7/23/18- order confirmed and the countdown begins!
3/5/19- MY SO HAS ARRIVED AFTER 7 MONTHS AND 10 DAYS. 

I was getting a bit worried after it failed to arrive in Jan. Even in Feb, there were no updates from Paris. I guess things come when you stop thinking about it. My dog just had puppies so I won't be able to pick it up for the next few weeks. Still, I wanted to share my excitement on tpf. Can't wait to show you guys!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Timeline of my most recent SO:
> 
> 4/20/18- a very unexpected SO offer.
> 7/12/18- last minute change of heart and wanted something in the red family
> 7/13/18- notified that Paris denied my color change and recommended that I switch one of the colors. Reverted back to my original choices & placed a deposit for my order (thought it was unusual cus you usually pay when it arrives)
> 7/23/18- order confirmed and the countdown begins!
> 3/5/19- MY SO HAS ARRIVED AFTER 7 MONTHS AND 10 DAYS.
> 
> I was getting a bit worried after it failed to arrive in Jan. Even in Feb, there were no updates from Paris. I guess things come when you stop thinking about it. My dog just had puppies so I won't be able to pick it up for the next few weeks. Still, I wanted to share my excitement on tpf. Can't wait to show you guys!!


Last night I saw a lady I follow on IG reveal her SO (same SO you ordered) and I though of you! I knew you'd get yours soon!!! CONGRATS!!!

Oh wait... maybe it was your PO not your SO because I didn't think you could configure this bag... maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## Monique1004

LovingTheOrange said:


> Timeline of my most recent SO:
> 
> 4/20/18- a very unexpected SO offer.
> 7/12/18- last minute change of heart and wanted something in the red family
> 7/13/18- notified that Paris denied my color change and recommended that I switch one of the colors. Reverted back to my original choices & placed a deposit for my order (thought it was unusual cus you usually pay when it arrives)
> 7/23/18- order confirmed and the countdown begins!
> 3/5/19- MY SO HAS ARRIVED AFTER 7 MONTHS AND 10 DAYS.
> 
> I was getting a bit worried after it failed to arrive in Jan. Even in Feb, there were no updates from Paris. I guess things come when you stop thinking about it. My dog just had puppies so I won't be able to pick it up for the next few weeks. Still, I wanted to share my excitement on tpf. Can't wait to show you guys!!



Very excited to see how it came out!


----------



## Mosman

LovingTheOrange said:


> Timeline of my most recent SO:
> 
> 4/20/18- a very unexpected SO offer.
> 7/12/18- last minute change of heart and wanted something in the red family
> 7/13/18- notified that Paris denied my color change and recommended that I switch one of the colors. Reverted back to my original choices & placed a deposit for my order (thought it was unusual cus you usually pay when it arrives)
> 7/23/18- order confirmed and the countdown begins!
> 3/5/19- MY SO HAS ARRIVED AFTER 7 MONTHS AND 10 DAYS.
> 
> I was getting a bit worried after it failed to arrive in Jan. Even in Feb, there were no updates from Paris. I guess things come when you stop thinking about it. My dog just had puppies so I won't be able to pick it up for the next few weeks. Still, I wanted to share my excitement on tpf. Can't wait to show you guys!!


You changed order spec after 3 months ??, can it be done ?


----------



## periogirl28

Mosman said:


> You changed order spec after 3 months ??, can it be done ?


If Paris rejects SO specs then yes.


----------



## H for Hermes

This beauty took 2 years
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4366458


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I would love to see your picture but it won’t let me.


----------



## H for Hermes

Let me try again


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

That’s beautiful!  Is it Craie and Etain?


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Hi Friends, after THREE MONTHS and 21 DAYS my SO arrived. I think I have the record for fastest SO ever!!! In the US, that is.
She is Bleu Indigo, K28 Sellier, with permabrass hw and a cute pop of color inside. Initially, I wanted Bleu Nuit as a dark day/night option for my next H because I have Etoupe and Barenia (brown hues) in Bs. My heart had always been set on BN because I knew it was a dark hue that met my needs for black/blue. I was excited when I was offered an SO because BN was offered in Togo. However, SA & SM convinced me Togo does not look as great in Sellier due to the way the edges get stretched. My other option for a dark hue was BI but only in Epsom. So I took the plunge and boy, I am so happy that I got Bleu Indigo as I wanted a super dark, rich, inky bleu and now I love the color much more than Bleu Nuit!!!
I waffled with RE and Blue Paon for the interior. H lighting is not the best...
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 She has a great pop of color, RE  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
dark hue at night... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and pretty in the daytime!


----------



## ayc

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Hi Friends, after THREE MONTHS and 21 DAYS my SO arrived. I think I have the record for fastest SO ever!!! In the US, that is.
> She is Bleu Indigo, K28 Sellier, with permabrass hw and a cute pop of color inside. Initially, I wanted Bleu Nuit as a dark day/night option for my next H because I have Etoupe and Barenia (brown hues) in Bs. My heart had always been set on BN because I knew it was a dark hue that met my needs for black/blue. I was excited when I was offered an SO because BN was offered in Togo. However, SA & SM convinced me Togo does not look as great in Sellier due to the way the edges get stretched. My other option for a dark hue was BI but only in Epsom. So I took the plunge and boy, I am so happy that I got Bleu Indigo as I wanted a super dark, rich, inky bleu and now I love the color much more than Bleu Nuit!!!
> I waffled with RE and Blue Paon for the interior. H lighting is not the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of her with Bleu Encre, which has a lot of violet in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367334
> View attachment 4367335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a great pop of color, RE that makes me smile when I open and peek inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark hue at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pretty in the daytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367338
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the sheen and finish of Epsom, and never thought I’d say that because my heart is with heritage leathers.. I’m in love!


WOW! that's a record time!  what a beauty!  Congrats!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Thanks @ayc


----------



## allure244

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Hi Friends, after THREE MONTHS and 21 DAYS my SO arrived. I think I have the record for fastest SO ever!!! In the US, that is.
> She is Bleu Indigo, K28 Sellier, with permabrass hw and a cute pop of color inside. Initially, I wanted Bleu Nuit as a dark day/night option for my next H because I have Etoupe and Barenia (brown hues) in Bs. My heart had always been set on BN because I knew it was a dark hue that met my needs for black/blue. I was excited when I was offered an SO because BN was offered in Togo. However, SA & SM convinced me Togo does not look as great in Sellier due to the way the edges get stretched. My other option for a dark hue was BI but only in Epsom. So I took the plunge and boy, I am so happy that I got Bleu Indigo as I wanted a super dark, rich, inky bleu and now I love the color much more than Bleu Nuit!!!
> I waffled with RE and Blue Paon for the interior. H lighting is not the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367332
> View attachment 4367334
> View attachment 4367335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a great pop of color, RE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark hue at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pretty in the daytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367338



Wow that is extremely fast. Mine all seem to take forever. Haha. The opening poster of this thread said her SO took only 71 days but 3 months and 21 days isn’t much longer than that. You chose a beautiful combo which can easily go from day to night and casual to more dressy. Congratulations!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

allure244 said:


> Wow that is extremely fast. Mine all seem to take forever. Haha. The opening poster of this thread said her SO took only 71 days but 3 months and 21 days isn’t much longer than that. You chose a beautiful combo which can easily go from day to night and casual to more dressy. Congratulations!


Thanks @allure244! That was my exact goal! Day to night, casual to dressy and versatile with black and brown shoes.  DH loves how clean and sophisticated it looks.  I’m really pleased with how she turned out


----------



## acrowcounted

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Hi Friends, after THREE MONTHS and 21 DAYS my SO arrived. I think I have the record for fastest SO ever!!! In the US, that is.
> She is Bleu Indigo, K28 Sellier, with permabrass hw and a cute pop of color inside. Initially, I wanted Bleu Nuit as a dark day/night option for my next H because I have Etoupe and Barenia (brown hues) in Bs. My heart had always been set on BN because I knew it was a dark hue that met my needs for black/blue. I was excited when I was offered an SO because BN was offered in Togo. However, SA & SM convinced me Togo does not look as great in Sellier due to the way the edges get stretched. My other option for a dark hue was BI but only in Epsom. So I took the plunge and boy, I am so happy that I got Bleu Indigo as I wanted a super dark, rich, inky bleu and now I love the color much more than Bleu Nuit!!!
> I waffled with RE and Blue Paon for the interior. H lighting is not the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367332
> View attachment 4367334
> View attachment 4367335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a great pop of color, RE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark hue at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pretty in the daytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367338


Congrats! She’s gorgeous!!


----------



## scarlet555

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Hi Friends, after THREE MONTHS and 21 DAYS my SO arrived. I think I have the record for fastest SO ever!!! In the US, that is.
> She is Bleu Indigo, K28 Sellier, with permabrass hw and a cute pop of color inside. Initially, I wanted Bleu Nuit as a dark day/night option for my next H because I have Etoupe and Barenia (brown hues) in Bs. My heart had always been set on BN because I knew it was a dark hue that met my needs for black/blue. I was excited when I was offered an SO because BN was offered in Togo. However, SA & SM convinced me Togo does not look as great in Sellier due to the way the edges get stretched. My other option for a dark hue was BI but only in Epsom. So I took the plunge and boy, I am so happy that I got Bleu Indigo as I wanted a super dark, rich, inky bleu and now I love the color much more than Bleu Nuit!!!
> I waffled with RE and Blue Paon for the interior. H lighting is not the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367332
> View attachment 4367334
> View attachment 4367335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a great pop of color, RE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark hue at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pretty in the daytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367338



Congrats on a beautiful SO and only 3 months and 21 days... wow!  That’s the kind of service we should be getting from Hermes.  Lucky gal!  Love the contrast on the inside.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Here’s my K28 SO! Yippee!!!!!!!! Bleu Indigo Epsom, PB HW, RE interior...very versatile day to night, casual to dressy option....love how she looks black at night.  The top pic is with Bleu encre which has a little violet in comparison. Photos do not do this Gorgy Epsom justice.  3 months, 21 days.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

acrowcounted said:


> Congrats! She’s gorgeous!!


Thanks @acrowcounted  never thought epsom would be this stunning and durable!


scarlet555 said:


> Congrats on a beautiful SO and only 3 months and 21 days... wow!  That’s the kind of service we should be getting from Hermes.  Lucky gal!  Love the contrast on the inside.


Thank you @scarlet555, I have been very fortunate and it is amazing service! 
RE is so pretty, it’s a red pink, really stunning IRL


----------



## Rhl2987

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4367379
> View attachment 4367382
> View attachment 4367383
> View attachment 4367384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my K28 SO! Yippee!!!!!!!! Bleu Indigo Epsom, PB HW, RE interior...very versatile day to night, casual to dressy option....love how she looks black at night.  The top pic is with Bleu encre which has a little violet in comparison. Photos do not do this Gorgy Epsom justice.  3 months, 21 days.


Wow, you lucky lady!! What a short wait! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Rhl2987 said:


> Wow, you lucky lady!! What a short wait! Gorgeous bag!


@Rhl2987
Thanks!  I have been very fortunate, never thought she would arrive so quickly and turn out this stunning in epsom.   Photos don’t show how sophisticated and deep inky Bleu IRL


----------



## Birkinitis

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4367379
> View attachment 4367382
> View attachment 4367383
> View attachment 4367384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my K28 SO! Yippee!!!!!!!! Bleu Indigo Epsom, PB HW, RE interior...very versatile day to night, casual to dressy option....love how she looks black at night.  The top pic is with Bleu encre which has a little violet in comparison. Photos do not do this Gorgy Epsom justice.  3 months, 21 days.


How lovely is this!! You are going to enjoy this beautiful SO forever! Thanks for sharing (finally) it a true gem.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Birkinitis said:


> How lovely is this!! You are going to enjoy this beautiful SO forever! Thanks for sharing (finally) it a true gem.


Aww, thanks @Birkinitis !  Life has been hectic.  I’ll definitely make this SO work for a very LONG time to come and I agree it is a true gem that I can carry for the next 20-40 years .  Beyond loving the Bleu, I like how Permabrass compliments silver and gold. Although I wear mostly silver, I could not resist the warmth of Permabrass. Thanks for cheering me on and for the compliments on this SO, I appreciate it!


----------



## xiaoxiao

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4367379
> View attachment 4367382
> View attachment 4367383
> View attachment 4367384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my K28 SO! Yippee!!!!!!!! Bleu Indigo Epsom, PB HW, RE interior...very versatile day to night, casual to dressy option....love how she looks black at night.  The top pic is with Bleu encre which has a little violet in comparison. Photos do not do this Gorgy Epsom justice.  3 months, 21 days.



Wow less than 4 months! Amazing. It’s


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4367379
> View attachment 4367382
> View attachment 4367383
> View attachment 4367384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my K28 SO! Yippee!!!!!!!! Bleu Indigo Epsom, PB HW, RE interior...very versatile day to night, casual to dressy option....love how she looks black at night.  The top pic is with Bleu encre which has a little violet in comparison. Photos do not do this Gorgy Epsom justice.  3 months, 21 days.


Gorgeous. Congratulations.


----------



## NOIRetMoi

PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4367379
> View attachment 4367382
> View attachment 4367383
> View attachment 4367384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my K28 SO! Yippee!!!!!!!! Bleu Indigo Epsom, PB HW, RE interior...very versatile day to night, casual to dressy option....love how she looks black at night.  The top pic is with Bleu encre which has a little violet in comparison. Photos do not do this Gorgy Epsom justice.  3 months, 21 days.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

xiaoxiao said:


> Wow less than 4 months! Amazing. It’s





westcoastgal said:


> Gorgeous. Congratulations.





NOIRetMoi said:


>


Awwww,  thank you all for the awesome comments! I appreciate it!


----------



## Cygne18

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Hi Friends, after THREE MONTHS and 21 DAYS my SO arrived. I think I have the record for fastest SO ever!!! In the US, that is.
> She is Bleu Indigo, K28 Sellier, with permabrass hw and a cute pop of color inside. Initially, I wanted Bleu Nuit as a dark day/night option for my next H because I have Etoupe and Barenia (brown hues) in Bs. My heart had always been set on BN because I knew it was a dark hue that met my needs for black/blue. I was excited when I was offered an SO because BN was offered in Togo. However, SA & SM convinced me Togo does not look as great in Sellier due to the way the edges get stretched. My other option for a dark hue was BI but only in Epsom. So I took the plunge and boy, I am so happy that I got Bleu Indigo as I wanted a super dark, rich, inky bleu and now I love the color much more than Bleu Nuit!!!
> I waffled with RE and Blue Paon for the interior. H lighting is not the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367332
> View attachment 4367334
> View attachment 4367335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a great pop of color, RE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark hue at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pretty in the daytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367338


Holy cow, she's beautiful! Congrats, my dear! I love that turnaround time too. AMAZING. The interior color is TDF.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

Cygne18 said:


> Holy cow, she's beautiful! Congrats, my dear! I love that turnaround time too. AMAZING. The interior color is TDF.


Thanks @Cygne18 !  RE is a great interior color...I’d like to get a SLG to match.. Love the crossbody strap as well, I don’t think I will bump it into things as originally thought.  Thank you for your help!
I’m crossing my fingers that your Malachite K SO will arrive shortly and in as quick fashion as mine did.  I’ll be interested to see how soon yours arrives. Good luck!


----------



## naths

Culoucou said:


> Yes just placed SO, but no RGHW offered for B/K...



Hi do you know if mauve sylvestre is offered for  B/K [emoji3] ?


----------



## LadyCupid

naths said:


> Hi do you know if mauve sylvestre is offered for  B/K [emoji3] ?


Please read this and this.


----------



## fatcat2523

Does anyone know if evercolor is available in Kelly size 40?

I was lucky to get offer for a SO. I really want it in evercolor but my SA is not sure if it will be available due to size. So I have completed a second option as Togo.


----------



## oohshinythings

fatcat2523 said:


> Does anyone know if evercolor is available in Kelly size 40?
> 
> I was lucky to get offer for a SO. I really want it in evercolor but my SA is not sure if it will be available due to size. So I have completed a second option as Togo.


Not in evercolour if I remember correctly (I did mine last week) but I believe you can also get K40 in swift (in addition to Togo)


----------



## Meta

fatcat2523 said:


> Does anyone know if evercolor is available in Kelly size 40?
> 
> I was lucky to get offer for a SO. I really want it in evercolor but my SA is not sure if it will be available due to size. So I have completed a second option as Togo.


Evercolor is only available for Kelly Retourne from size 25 to 35. For size 40, Togo is the only option. Likewise for size 50 the travel Kelly. HTH.


----------



## fatcat2523

Meta said:


> Evercolor is only available for Kelly Retourne from size 25 to 35. For size 40, Togo is the only option. Likewise for size 50 the travel Kelly. HTH.


Thank you. I guess togo it is


----------



## fatcat2523

oohshinythings said:


> Not in evercolour if I remember correctly (I did mine last week) but I believe you can also get K40 in swift (in addition to Togo)


Thank you I wished I have known as swift will be nice as well


----------



## oohshinythings

fatcat2523 said:


> Thank you I wished I have known as swift will be nice as well


Ah correction, I believe swift in 40 was only for Kelly *Lakis* and not regular Kelly. Largest K retourne in swift was 35 so that's what's I ended up ordering


----------



## H for Hermes

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> That’s beautiful!  Is it Craie and Etain?



I know is Craie but forgot what is the name for the other color. But I don’t think is Etain


----------



## fatcat2523

oohshinythings said:


> Ah correction, I believe swift in 40 was only for Kelly *Lakis* and not regular Kelly. Largest K retourne in swift was 35 so that's what's I ended up ordering


My SA and SS said Lakis is only available in 32, now I really wish I have known it is also in 40. Thank you.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## oohshinythings

fatcat2523 said:


> My SA and SS said Lakis is only available in 32, now I really wish I have known it is also in 40. Thank you.


Lakis definitely available in 40, as that was my last SO!


----------



## Monique1004

H for Hermes said:


> I know is Craie but forgot what is the name for the other color. But I don’t think is Etain



I think it's Gris mouette, isn't it?


----------



## fatcat2523

oohshinythings said:


> Lakis definitely available in 40, as that was my last SO!



Thank you for the info.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Hi Friends, after THREE MONTHS and 21 DAYS my SO arrived. I think I have the record for fastest SO ever!!! In the US, that is.
> She is Bleu Indigo, K28 Sellier, with permabrass hw and a cute pop of color inside. Initially, I wanted Bleu Nuit as a dark day/night option for my next H because I have Etoupe and Barenia (brown hues) in Bs. My heart had always been set on BN because I knew it was a dark hue that met my needs for black/blue. I was excited when I was offered an SO because BN was offered in Togo. However, SA & SM convinced me Togo does not look as great in Sellier due to the way the edges get stretched. My other option for a dark hue was BI but only in Epsom. So I took the plunge and boy, I am so happy that I got Bleu Indigo as I wanted a super dark, rich, inky bleu and now I love the color much more than Bleu Nuit!!!
> I waffled with RE and Blue Paon for the interior. H lighting is not the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367332
> View attachment 4367334
> View attachment 4367335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a great pop of color, RE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark hue at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pretty in the daytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367338





PoppyLadyBird said:


> View attachment 4367379
> View attachment 4367382
> View attachment 4367383
> View attachment 4367384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s my K28 SO! Yippee!!!!!!!! Bleu Indigo Epsom, PB HW, RE interior...very versatile day to night, casual to dressy option....love how she looks black at night.  The top pic is with Bleu encre which has a little violet in comparison. Photos do not do this Gorgy Epsom justice.  3 months, 21 days.



Wow that’s FAST!!! Big big congrats!!! Beautiful classic sellier K


----------



## EmileH

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Hi Friends, after THREE MONTHS and 21 DAYS my SO arrived. I think I have the record for fastest SO ever!!! In the US, that is.
> She is Bleu Indigo, K28 Sellier, with permabrass hw and a cute pop of color inside. Initially, I wanted Bleu Nuit as a dark day/night option for my next H because I have Etoupe and Barenia (brown hues) in Bs. My heart had always been set on BN because I knew it was a dark hue that met my needs for black/blue. I was excited when I was offered an SO because BN was offered in Togo. However, SA & SM convinced me Togo does not look as great in Sellier due to the way the edges get stretched. My other option for a dark hue was BI but only in Epsom. So I took the plunge and boy, I am so happy that I got Bleu Indigo as I wanted a super dark, rich, inky bleu and now I love the color much more than Bleu Nuit!!!
> I waffled with RE and Blue Paon for the interior. H lighting is not the best...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367332
> View attachment 4367334
> View attachment 4367335
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has a great pop of color, RE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367336
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark hue at night...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367337
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and pretty in the daytime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4367338




Congrats on your beautiful bag.


Can someone please explain to me the issue about Togo not looking good in a sellier?


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

GNIPPOHS said:


> 23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!!
> 
> View attachment 4370971



Beautiful and well worth the wait!!!


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

EmileH said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain to me the issue about Togo not looking good in a sellier?


 I think Togo looks fine In Sellier to me from the photos I see on pf.  My Sm and SA told me that the edges get pulled tight and the grain looks unsightly.  
I have not seen irl to make that determination. In either event, I’m really happy with the epsom choice I made due to the sheen versus the finish of Togo. HTH.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

GNIPPOHS said:


> 23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!!
> 
> View attachment 4370971


So pretty!! Your bag is the fratneral two of my B with blue sapphire/hydra


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

GNIPPOHS said:


> Wow that’s FAST!!! Big big congrats!!! Beautiful classic sellier K


Thanks


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> 23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!!
> 
> View attachment 4370971



gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!!!!!


----------



## Cygne18

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Thanks @Cygne18 !  RE is a great interior color...I’d like to get a SLG to match.. Love the crossbody strap as well, I don’t think I will bump it into things as originally thought.  Thank you for your help!
> I’m crossing my fingers that your Malachite K SO will arrive shortly and in as quick fashion as mine did.  I’ll be interested to see how soon yours arrives. Good luck!


You're so sweet, @PoppyLadyBird! I'm so glad you got your baby so quickly and I'll be sure to update this thread when/if mine appears.


----------



## xiaoxiao

GNIPPOHS said:


> 23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!!
> 
> View attachment 4370971


----------



## westcoastgal

GNIPPOHS said:


> 23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!!
> 
> View attachment 4370971


Gorgeous!


----------



## cavluv

GNIPPOHS said:


> 23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!!
> 
> View attachment 4370971



Stunning! This is the only type of bi-color I would consider. Subtle perfection!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

GNIPPOHS said:


> 23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!!
> 
> View attachment 4370971


Gorgeous!  Perfect combo!  Congrats!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Beautiful and well worth the wait!!!





LovingTheOrange said:


> So pretty!! Your bag is the fratneral two of my B with blue sapphire/hydra





BBC said:


> gorgeous gorgeous GORGEOUS!!!!!





xiaoxiao said:


>





westcoastgal said:


> Gorgeous!





cavluv said:


> Stunning! This is the only type of bi-color I would consider. Subtle perfection!





hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!  Perfect combo!  Congrats!



Thank you, you guys are too sweeet   Have seen some SOs that arrive so quickly but no such luck for me... still waiting for a togo sellier from april 16!  Am sooooooo pleased this one showed up.


----------



## mp4

GNIPPOHS said:


> 23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!!
> 
> View attachment 4370971



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

GNIPPOHS said:


> 23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!! [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4370971


Lovely k
Such saturated Colors on chevre


----------



## siutabo

Does anyone know if we can make b25 in Epsom? Thanks.


----------



## bagidiotic

siutabo said:


> Does anyone know if we can make b25 in Epsom? Thanks.


Yes


----------



## open mind

Can someone please direct me to the list of interior colours? I’ve been struggling to find it


----------



## allure244

open mind said:


> Can someone please direct me to the list of interior colours? I’ve been struggling to find it



Here ya go 




	

		
			
		

		
	
f


----------



## allure244




----------



## open mind

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4374743


Thank you so much!


----------



## siutabo

bagidiotic said:


> Yes


Tks =)


----------



## Meta

siutabo said:


> Does anyone know if we can make b25 in Epsom? Thanks.


No, only size 30 and above for Epsom. I shared it here previously. No changes for this round of SO with the exception of one leather combo for the Kelly Lettre (I did not ask for specifics, so if you're interested in this please check with your SA.)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> No, only size 30 and above for Epsom. I shared it here previously. No changes for this round of SO with the exception of one leather combo for the Kelly Lettre (I did not ask for specifics, so if you're interested in this please check with your SA.)


Really? Hermes decided to put a stop to the the making of 263846485658 Rose Azalee 25's like last year?


----------



## DYH

allure244 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 4374741
> View attachment 4374742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f


sorry. Natural portion got covered up. Is Craie an option for interior?


----------



## navicular

Reproduced (with modifications) from the SO book:


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> Really? Hermes decided to put a stop to the the making of 263846485658 Rose Azalee 25's like last year?


Feel free to consult the chart that @navicular so kindly reproduced that's for 2019. Also, perhaps those who tried ordering a Birkin 25 in Epsom last round can chime in if they were successful.


----------



## bagidiotic

Meta said:


> No, only size 30 and above for Epsom. I shared it here previously. No changes for this round of SO with the exception of one leather combo for the Kelly Lettre (I did not ask for specifics, so if you're interested in this please check with your SA.)


My sis was successful the last round with b25 epsom 
For me I chose ostrich instead


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> Feel free to consult the chart that @navicular so kindly reproduced that's for 2019. Also, perhaps those who tried ordering a Birkin 25 in Epsom last round can chime in if they were successful.


I was unsuccessful in ordering a B25 in Epsom last semester and had to change leathers after it was rejected by Paris last round. My store submitted it as Epsom but Paris kicked it back a few weeks later and we had to submit an updated choice. I'll only be considering the other leathers for my spring b25 order so that I don't risk another delay.


----------



## allure244

DYH said:


> sorry. Natural portion got covered up. Is Craie an option for interior?



Natural is cut off on first pic but it’s listed on the top of the second pic. I don’t see it as an option unfortunately.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Feel free to consult the chart that @navicular so kindly reproduced that's for 2019. Also, perhaps those who tried ordering a Birkin 25 in Epsom last round can chime in if they were successful.


It was actually a joke about how many ladies ordered RA B25s when it was only offered in Epsom Hahahahah


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> I was unsuccessful in ordering a B25 in Epsom last semester and had to change leathers after it was rejected by Paris last round. My store submitted it as Epsom but Paris kicked it back a few weeks later and we had to submit an updated choice. I'll only be considering the other leathers for my spring b25 order so that I don't risk another delay.


oh no!!! Thank goodness you were able to change the order. I think you made a wise decision going forward.


----------



## Vhermes212

If ordering a bag in chevre does that basically guarantee over 1 year, closer to 2 years wait time? alot of the epsom bags seem to be arriving 3-12 months wait time.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Vhermes212 said:


> If ordering a bag in chevre does that basically guarantee over 1 year, closer to 2 years wait time? alot of the epsom bags seem to be arriving 3-12 months wait time.


If you find an answer please let me know, waiting for SO2018 Chevre.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Vhermes212 said:


> If ordering a bag in chevre does that basically guarantee over 1 year, closer to 2 years wait time? alot of the epsom bags seem to be arriving 3-12 months wait time.


Nothing is a guarantee with H. Some bags are produced very quickly (lucky!)...some are slow... some are never showing up. We have seen a trend for Sellier K SO take exceptionally long time. My So chevre B took about 9 mo. Approx the same as my clemence...


----------



## hermes fans

allure244 said:


> Here ya go
> 
> View attachment 4374741
> View attachment 4374742
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f


Are these colors for 2019 May SO placement? Thanks!


----------



## allure244

hermes fans said:


> Are these colors for 2019 May SO placement? Thanks!



Yes they will be. The colors are the same as last SO period (fall 2018) and will not change until the 2019 fall SO period. I.e. The same colors are used for two consecutive SO periods before they are changed.


----------



## PIPET83

allure244 said:


> Yes they will be. The colors are the same as last SO period (fall 2018) and will not change until the 2019 fall SO period. I.e. The same colors are used for two consecutive SO periods before they are changed.



Hello.. Do you know where I can find the color exterior list for May 2019?
Thank you


----------



## allure244

PIPET83 said:


> Hello.. Do you know where I can find the color exterior list for May 2019?
> Thank you



Reposting pic I saved from previously in this thread.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Placing mine this week, excited no matter how long it takes!


----------



## QuelleFromage

EmileH said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bag.
> 
> 
> Can someone please explain to me the issue about Togo not looking good in a sellier?


Nothing wrong with Togo sellier. Why would it pull when other leathers do not? Mine have been perfect.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## EmileH

QuelleFromage said:


> Nothing wrong with Togo sellier. Why would it pull when other leathers do not? Mine have been perfect.



Thanks for weighing in. It didn’t make sense to me why Togo would not look good in a sellier either. That’s why I asked.


----------



## PIPET83

allure244 said:


> Reposting pic I saved from previously in this thread.
> 
> View attachment 4376186



Merci merci [emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji120][emoji813]️


----------



## PIPET83

No lime for this season[emoji29][emoji29], my only option will be podium... hope my SM ordered it[emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## PIPET83

I want a vertigo B25 Brushed GHW which  leather is better... Swift, chèvre or Clemance???


----------



## Notorious Pink

PIPET83 said:


> I want a vertigo B25 Brushed GHW which  leather is better... Swift, chèvre or Clemance???



Chèvre chèvre CHÈVRE!!!!! [emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## cravin

I like my wife's Togo Sellier most of all her bags.  It looks amazing.  No pulls or anything that you mentioned


----------



## QuelleFromage

Has anyone done a Gris T and Noir combo? Photos if so much appreciated.....


----------



## Animetc

Which styles are offered in Doblis? They only one I am aware of is Constance. Thank you!


----------



## Carrierae

PJW5813 said:


> In your experiences
> will Hermes FedEx a SO bag to you?



Yes. I just had mine overnighted to me...I saved almost $400 (including the offset of shipping costs) because taxes are 4.25% less than my home store. (I also take the Amtrak to my home store so I didn’t feel like a target with a huge orange box).

They typically want you to pay for it in person. I did come in to pay for it, but I live 3.5 hrs away. They said they could have paid over phone but it required some sort of regional (?) management approval. It sounded doable but definitely not the norm. 

It was nerve wracking to ship a SO, but it arrived the next day in perfect condition!


----------



## Carrierae

14 months and an extra month of waiting to get to the store.

K28 Etain Clemence, BGHW, Craie interior and contrast stitching, longer strap for crossbody


----------



## acrowcounted

Carrierae said:


> 14 months and an extra month of waiting to get to the store.
> 
> K28 Etain Clemence, BGHW, Craie interior and contrast stitching, longer strap for crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4376605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376607


Ahhh, I can't get over how beautiful this season's batch of Etain is!! Congrats, she's perfect!


----------



## bagidiotic

PIPET83 said:


> I want a vertigo B25 Brushed GHW which  leather is better... Swift, chèvre or Clemance???


Chevre


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> Placing mine this week, excited no matter how long it takes!


Enjoy the excitement


----------



## bagidiotic

Carrierae said:


> 14 months and an extra month of waiting to get to the store.
> 
> K28 Etain Clemence, BGHW, Craie interior and contrast stitching, longer strap for crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4376605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376607


Beautiful


----------



## BirkinLover77

Carrierae said:


> 14 months and an extra month of waiting to get to the store.
> 
> K28 Etain Clemence, BGHW, Craie interior and contrast stitching, longer strap for crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4376605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376607


Very beautiful SO combo!! Congratulations


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## EmileH

cravin said:


> I like my wife's Togo Sellier most of all her bags.  It looks amazing.  No pulls or anything that you mentioned



Thanks so much for the info!

Paris “lost” my last SO so I am placing a new order.


----------



## principessa1688

Going in tomorrow to place my first SO
What to pick~~~
Kelly for sure because already have a black/rose Azalee b from store order
And extra long strap for sure, other than that I have no clue.


----------



## noegirl

PIPET83 said:


> I want a vertigo B25 Brushed GHW which  leather is better... Swift, chèvre or Clemance???


I would order chèvre!


----------



## Culoucou

Agree with chevre, but be prepared to wait for a long time to get it.


----------



## fatcat2523

Does anyone know if we are no longer to order canvas strap in SO? Since I wanted a K and I am a guy, I asked if I could order the canvas strap in SO. However my SA said it is no longer available other the option of longer strap as they have separate strap for sell, I was hoping to get a matching color strap vs the one available for sale. TIA


----------



## oohshinythings

W


fatcat2523 said:


> Does anyone know if we are no longer to order canvas strap in SO? Since I wanted a K and I am a guy, I asked if I could order the canvas strap in SO. However my SA said it is no longer available other the option of longer strap as they have separate strap for sell, I was hoping to get a matching color strap vs the one available for sale. TIA


When I asked for my K35/40 SO, they said canvas strap could be ordered in addition to the original leather strap, but not in place of it as part of the SO. I also tried to order a wider leather strap instead (like the one that comes with a Lakis) but was rejected since a "regular" Kelly doesn't come with a wider leather strap in general, so would be considered altering the design. (Whereas the canvas strap does exist with an Amazone Kelly) Frustrating but also just feels like they want to push you to buy the accessories add-on straps!


----------



## bagidiotic

fatcat2523 said:


> Does anyone know if we are no longer to order canvas strap in SO? Since I wanted a K and I am a guy, I asked if I could order the canvas strap in SO. However my SA said it is no longer available other the option of longer strap as they have separate strap for sell, I was hoping to get a matching color strap vs the one available for sale. TIA


Oh no really ?shrugs!!!


----------



## bagsonista

Hi TPFers! Does anybody know if it is possible to order a K28 or a K32 Retourne in Chèvre? I haven’t seen many reveals of retourne Ks in chèvre. Thanks in advance!


----------



## harrietvane

principessa1688 said:


> Going in tomorrow to place my first SO
> What to pick~~~
> Kelly for sure because already have a black/rose Azalee b from store order
> And extra long strap for sure, other than that I have no clue.


If I ever had the chance to place a SO for a Kelly, I would go for a grey colour with rose gold hardware.
Enjoy the experience tomorrow!


----------



## Meta

bagsonista said:


> Hi TPFers! Does anybody know if it is possible to order a K28 or a K32 Retourne in Chèvre? I haven’t seen many reveals of retourne Ks in chèvre. Thanks in advance!


Yes, it's possible to place an order for Kelly 28 in Chevre in Retourne. That's the largest size possible for Kelly in Chevre.


----------



## Luvhcv

EmileH said:


> Thanks so much for the info!
> 
> Paris “lost” my last SO so I am placing a new order.


This is my biggest fear, the infamous lost SO.  I’m so glad you are getting another one.


----------



## EmileH

Luvhcv said:


> This is my biggest fear, the infamous lost SO.  I’m so glad you are getting another one.



Thank you! Fortunately I had second thoughts about the last one so I’m happy to have a do over, although I’m trying to not make it too attractive to others lest it be “lost” again.


----------



## periogirl28

EmileH said:


> Thank you! Fortunately I had second thoughts about the last one so I’m happy to have a do over, although I’m trying to not make it too attractive to others lest it be “lost” again.


----------



## periogirl28

harrietvane said:


> If I ever had the chance to place a SO for a Kelly, I would go for a grey colour with rose gold hardware.
> Enjoy the experience tomorrow!


As far as I know, Rose Gold hardware isn't offered for SO Kelly or Birkin are present. Otherwise there would be a long queue forming.


----------



## fatcat2523

oohshinythings said:


> W
> 
> When I asked for my K35/40 SO, they said canvas strap could be ordered in addition to the original leather strap, but not in place of it as part of the SO. I also tried to order a wider leather strap instead (like the one that comes with a Lakis) but was rejected since a "regular" Kelly doesn't come with a wider leather strap in general, so would be considered altering the design. (Whereas the canvas strap does exist with an Amazone Kelly) Frustrating but also just feels like they want to push you to buy the accessories add-on straps!


Thank you I guessed I will have to go with the add on route then. So disappointed they don't have the option to add on the strap to match the bag color. The add-on one color combo isn't too nice IMO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## floflo

GNIPPOHS said:


> 23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!!
> 
> View attachment 4370971



She’s beautiful. Love the color combination!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Carrierae said:


> 14 months and an extra month of waiting to get to the store.
> 
> K28 Etain Clemence, BGHW, Craie interior and contrast stitching, longer strap for crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4376605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376607


I love this combo you selected!!! Turned out fabulous CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!





bagidiotic said:


> Lovely k
> Such saturated Colors on chevre





floflo said:


> She’s beautiful. Love the color combination!



Thank you mp4, bagidiotic, floflo  these are happy blues!


----------



## siutabo

Vhermes212 said:


> If ordering a bag in chevre does that basically guarantee over 1 year, closer to 2 years wait time? alot of the epsom bags seem to be arriving 3-12 months wait time.


I ordered my b25 in cherve in Paris last Oct and I was told by email it is ready to pick up!! HTH


----------



## sarahfl

siutabo said:


> I ordered my b25 in cherve in Paris last Oct and I was told by email it is ready to pick up!! HTH


wow, so soon? Congrats! I ordered mine too in Oct 2018 in Paris, also B25 in Cherve. When I ordered it, I was told 1 year wait though.


----------



## hx32

I just received the email that my SO placed in March 2017 arrived. It's a Kelly 28 sellier in chèvre, moutarde chèvre with Jaune D OR lining and contrasting stitching, polished platinum hardware. I still have 20 days to fly to the store. I worried how it turns out. Has anyone ordered a Kelly in moutarde chèvre? How's the color look like in real life?


----------



## QuelleFromage

hx32 said:


> I just received the email that my SO placed in March 2017 arrived. It's a Kelly 28 sellier in chèvre, moutarde chèvre with Jaune D OR lining and contrasting stitching, polished platinum hardware. I still have 20 days to fly to the store. I worried how it turns out. Has anyone ordered a Kelly in moutarde chèvre? How's the color look like in real life?


The Mini Kelly 2 came in moutarde chèvre - I would look for one of those to get an idea.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My SO arrived exactly 16 days ago. My dog just had puppies, so all my time has gone into caring for them. I received an email today saying that mgmt wants the bag rung up by the end of the month and that other sa's are getting "sticky fingers".

I guess I'm just a bit taken aback because 
1) Paris approved the order especially for me and my store was only approved for two total 
2) I've already put down 50% deposit to start the production of my SO. I've also offered to pay for the rest and to pick it up when I'm free
3) my sa and sm are aware of my situation and know that I'm unable to pick it up for a few weeks 
4) how can other SAs inquire about taking my SO when I didn't even decline it????


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Dear All,
I’m posting a quick question to all of you, as I’m in a desperate need of a second opinion.
I just picked up my SO and at first didn’t notice anything, but now it bothers me a little bit. It’s a first time I got a sellier Kelly, so maybe I’m just being an OCD baby. After all those bags are hand made! Please let me know if it’s normal or a small defect.
I hope I manage to post pictures, but basically I think the holes for closure straps are too big, or the straps are too short.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Hanna Flaneur said:


> View attachment 4379567
> View attachment 4379568
> View attachment 4379569
> View attachment 4379570
> View attachment 4379571
> View attachment 4379572
> View attachment 4379573
> 
> Dear All,
> I’m posting a quick question to all of you, as I’m in a desperate need of a second opinion.
> I just picked up my SO and at first didn’t notice anything, but now it bothers me a little bit. It’s a first time I got a sellier Kelly, so maybe I’m just being an OCD baby. After all those bags are hand made! Please let me know if it’s normal or a small defect.
> I hope I manage to post pictures, but basically I think the holes for closure straps are too big, or the straps are too short.


Try resending the photos? None of the attachments work


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SO arrived exactly 16 days ago. My dog just had puppies, so all my time has gone into caring for them. I received an email today saying that mgmt wants the bag rung up by the end of the month and that other sa's are getting "sticky fingers".
> 
> I guess I'm just a bit taken aback because
> 1) Paris approved the order especially for me and my store was only approved for two total
> 2) I've already put down 50% deposit to start the production of my SO. I've also offered to pay for the rest and to pick it up when I'm free
> 3) my sa and sm are aware of my situation and know that I'm unable to pick it up for a few weeks
> 4) how can other SAs inquire about taking my SO when I didn't even decline it????



My order was ready on the 15th of January, I only picked it up yesterday.
If they cannot accommodate you, maybe they would agree to send it by DHL/UPS?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Dear All,
> I’m posting a quick question to all of you, as I’m in a desperate need of a second opinion.
> I just picked up my SO and at first didn’t notice anything, but now it bothers me a little bit. It’s a first time I got a sellier Kelly, so maybe I’m just being an OCD baby. After all those bags are hand made! Please let me know if it’s normal or a small defect.
> I hope I manage to post pictures, but basically I think the holes for closure straps are too big, or the straps are too short.


What is the problem with the bag? I see nothing wrong.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SO arrived exactly 16 days ago. My dog just had puppies, so all my time has gone into caring for them. I received an email today saying that mgmt wants the bag rung up by the end of the month and that other sa's are getting "sticky fingers".
> 
> I guess I'm just a bit taken aback because
> 1) Paris approved the order especially for me and my store was only approved for two total
> 2) I've already put down 50% deposit to start the production of my SO. I've also offered to pay for the rest and to pick it up when I'm free
> 3) my sa and sm are aware of my situation and know that I'm unable to pick it up for a few weeks
> 4) how can other SAs inquire about taking my SO when I didn't even decline it????


Pretty sure they just want you to come pick up the bag.
They can't have the bag sitting in the boutique, fully paid for or it becomes their liability should something happen to it.
They don't know when you're coming so they are pressuring u with thoughts of losing the bag to another customer by not coming now.
My thoughts....


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> What is the problem with the bag? I see nothing wrong.





There's a gap on the bottom sangle that isn't aligned properly with the plague on the front.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## PIPET83

Meta said:


> View attachment 4379859
> 
> There's a gap on the bottom sangle that isn't aligned properly with the plague on the front.



Don’t worry it’s normal my minikellys have the same space and birkin.


----------



## periogirl28

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SO arrived exactly 16 days ago. My dog just had puppies, so all my time has gone into caring for them. I received an email today saying that mgmt wants the bag rung up by the end of the month and that other sa's are getting "sticky fingers".
> 
> I guess I'm just a bit taken aback because
> 1) Paris approved the order especially for me and my store was only approved for two total
> 2) I've already put down 50% deposit to start the production of my SO. I've also offered to pay for the rest and to pick it up when I'm free
> 3) my sa and sm are aware of my situation and know that I'm unable to pick it up for a few weeks
> 4) how can other SAs inquire about taking my SO when I didn't even decline it????



The store placed 2 SO requests and Paris approved based on that. They do not discriminate based on the identity of the customer, so don't worry. As far as I know they have only cancelled *some* SO orders if there are multiple outstanding orders under one account. This new collection policy is determined by management and not your SM or SA's action. I don't think the deposit matters in this case and if not collected, the bag then free to be offered to other clients. I suggest you explore full payment and ask if someone can collect on your behalf as this is now policy in London as well. I believe this is generally to reduce storage time and risk of loss of the bags while in storage and to encourage patronage of local clients. Best wishes!


----------



## nyc2182

Hi all,

Can someone confirm if special order colors for Spring 2019 will be the same as previous Fall 2018? Thanks!


----------



## bagidiotic

nyc2182 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone confirm if special order colors for Spring 2019 will be the same as previous Fall 2018? Thanks!


Yes


----------



## periogirl28

hx32 said:


> I just received the email that my SO placed in March 2017 arrived. It's a Kelly 28 sellier in chèvre, moutarde chèvre with Jaune D OR lining and contrasting stitching, polished platinum hardware. I still have 20 days to fly to the store. I worried how it turns out. Has anyone ordered a Kelly in moutarde chèvre? How's the color look like in real life?


It's a brown-based yellow. I have a Chevre SO and it works very well for me. Did you not view a swatch before ordering it?


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Israeli_Flava said:


> .


I guess I got my answer  But I actually meant this part.


----------



## DYH

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SO arrived exactly 16 days ago. My dog just had puppies, so all my time has gone into caring for them. I received an email today saying that mgmt wants the bag rung up by the end of the month and that other sa's are getting "sticky fingers".
> 
> I guess I'm just a bit taken aback because
> 1) Paris approved the order especially for me and my store was only approved for two total
> 2) I've already put down 50% deposit to start the production of my SO. I've also offered to pay for the rest and to pick it up when I'm free
> 3) my sa and sm are aware of my situation and know that I'm unable to pick it up for a few weeks
> 4) how can other SAs inquire about taking my SO when I didn't even decline it????


you had to put down a 50% deposit for your SO??


----------



## DYH

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SO arrived exactly 16 days ago. My dog just had puppies, so all my time has gone into caring for them. I received an email today saying that mgmt wants the bag rung up by the end of the month and that other sa's are getting "sticky fingers".
> 
> I guess I'm just a bit taken aback because
> 1) Paris approved the order especially for me and my store was only approved for two total
> 2) I've already put down 50% deposit to start the production of my SO. I've also offered to pay for the rest and to pick it up when I'm free
> 3) my sa and sm are aware of my situation and know that I'm unable to pick it up for a few weeks
> 4) how can other SAs inquire about taking my SO when I didn't even decline it????


btw, congrats on the puppies. If you've already paid 50%, I don't see how the store try to sell it to someone else. Can you give your cc to a friend to pick it up for you?


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

PIPET83 said:


> Don’t worry it’s normal my minikellys have the same space and birkin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380009
> View attachment 4380010
> View attachment 4380011


Thank you for the pictures. I made a new post where I marked ”the problem area”, but if most people don’t see it, maybe it’s just in my head


----------



## noegirl

Does anyone have a picture or can point me in the direction of the stitching colors?


----------



## bagidiotic

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I guess I got my answer [emoji38] But I actually meant this part.


I think it doesn't matter how we think
Everyone threshold levels are different 
If you're not happy about it specifically hand crafted conditions 
Best bring back to store and voice it
You're paying it keeping it using it
Right
Not us


----------



## bagidiotic

LovingTheOrange said:


> My SO arrived exactly 16 days ago. My dog just had puppies, so all my time has gone into caring for them. I received an email today saying that mgmt wants the bag rung up by the end of the month and that other sa's are getting "sticky fingers".
> 
> I guess I'm just a bit taken aback because
> 1) Paris approved the order especially for me and my store was only approved for two total
> 2) I've already put down 50% deposit to start the production of my SO. I've also offered to pay for the rest and to pick it up when I'm free
> 3) my sa and sm are aware of my situation and know that I'm unable to pick it up for a few weeks
> 4) how can other SAs inquire about taking my SO when I didn't even decline it????


I have never heard of 50% deposit for so ever
None of my so I did worldwide for the past 20 years
But since your case is so unique 
There's no way the store can take this deal away from you
If they want to avoid  law disputes 
That says try talking to your sa I am sure they can help with your situation


----------



## hx32

periogirl28 said:


> It's a brown-based yellow. I have a Chevre SO and it works very well for me. Did you not view a swatch before ordering it?



No, I ordered by phone. But I have seen some pics of the color online. It looks like somewhere between gold and orange. Hope the color works for me


----------



## LovingTheOrange

periogirl28 said:


> The store placed 2 SO requests and Paris approved based on that. They do not discriminate based on the identity of the customer, so don't worry. As far as I know they have only cancelled *some* SO orders if there are multiple outstanding orders under one account. This new collection policy is determined by management and not your SM or SA's action. I don't think the deposit matters in this case and if not collected, the bag then free to be offered to other clients. I suggest you explore full payment and ask if someone can collect on your behalf as this is now policy in London as well. I believe this is generally to reduce storage time and risk of loss of the bags while in storage and to encourage patronage of local clients. Best wishes!





DYH said:


> btw, congrats on the puppies. If you've already paid 50%, I don't see how the store try to sell it to someone else. Can you give your cc to a friend to pick it up for you?





bagidiotic said:


> I have never heard of 50% deposit for so ever
> None of my so I did worldwide for the past 20 years
> But since your case is so unique
> There's no way the store can take this deal away from you
> If they want to avoid  law disputes
> That says try talking to your sa I am sure they can help with your situation



Thank you everyone for your insight and opinions! I’ve offered to pay in full and pick it up at a later time, but all of my offers have been declined. Asking for 50% deposit is indeed odd for a SO— I’m not even sure how they would refund me (store credit? No thanks) since it was swiped from my card 9 months ago. Regardless, I’ve made arrangements to pick it up today so I don’t have to worry it anymore!


----------



## allure244

noegirl said:


> Does anyone have a picture or can point me in the direction of the stitching colors?






I don’t have a picture of what the stitching colors look like but I do have a pic of the list of colors available for stitching that someone else had kindly shared


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nyc2182

Hi! When do special orders open in the US for this Spring? April? Thanks again!


----------



## QuelleFromage

nyc2182 said:


> Hi! When do special orders open in the US for this Spring? April? Thanks again!


They are open now.


----------



## hopiko

11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)


----------



## DreamingPink

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)



Congratulations! Gorgeous bag and VCAs[emoji7]


----------



## mp4

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)



Love!  Congrats!


----------



## noegirl

allure244 said:


> View attachment 4380519
> 
> 
> I don’t have a picture of what the stitching colors look like but I do have a pic of the list of colors available for stitching that someone else had kindly shared



Thank you!! Darn I don’t see lime or a really light but bright green hmmmm



nyc2182 said:


> Hi! When do special orders open in the US for this Spring? April? Thanks again!



Now is the time.


----------



## Gigllee

Carrierae said:


> 14 months and an extra month of waiting to get to the store.
> 
> K28 Etain Clemence, BGHW, Craie interior and contrast stitching, longer strap for crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4376605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376607



Such a thoughtful combo. I love it


----------



## BirkinLover77

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)


Congratulations. Beautiful SO.


----------



## Fairy

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)



I think its blue sapphire chevre production time. Mine came in too this month.. 10months B25 with R.P interior


----------



## surfchick

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)


Great colors combo!


----------



## TankerToad

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)



Drop Dead Beautiful
Love it ALL
Bags Jewels Colors Skins


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)



This is beautiful [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Mosman

Fairy said:


> I think its blue sapphire chevre production time. Mine came in too this month.. 10months B25 with R.P interior


Hope this true and hope mine come soon, been almost 6 months, cherve blue sapphire k25 with etoupe sangle !!!
Do show your bag please, RP interior would look stunning!!!


----------



## periogirl28

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)


Congrats we are SO cousins! Saphir Chèvre is indeed quite gem-like. Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## Gigllee

My SO is also a blue sapphir chèvre Kelly too. Hope this is my month!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Fairy

Mosman said:


> Hope this true and hope mine come soon, been almost 6 months, cherve blue sapphire k25 with etoupe sangle !!!
> Do show your bag please, RP interior would look stunning!!!


----------



## nyc2182

QuelleFromage said:


> They are open now.


Thank you! Do you also know when it ends? I’m going on vacation and planning on doing mine when I’m back. Thanks again!!!


----------



## tonkamama

nyc2182 said:


> Thank you! Do you also know when it ends? I’m going on vacation and planning on doing mine when I’m back. Thanks again!!!



I suggest to contact and find out from your SA.  Your boutique SO appt schedule should be very similar every years.  If you are on his/her SO list, you can always schedule the appointment with your SA before leaving for the vacation.


----------



## noegirl

nyc2182 said:


> Thank you! Do you also know when it ends? I’m going on vacation and planning on doing mine when I’m back. Thanks again!!!




Your SA should be able to tell you the last day they can accept orders.


----------



## nyc2182

Thanks everyone! Will do!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bleu Encre chèvre and Vert Cypres Clemence or Togo (don't remember which) are in the SO trunk and at least per my SA available to order for B/K despite not being on the a la carte list


----------



## Mosman

Fairy said:


> View attachment 4381108


Absolutely stunning !!!


----------



## hopiko

Fairy said:


> View attachment 4381108


AMAZING!!! Isn't saphir in chèvre TDF!  I LOVE your happy pop of color inside!!!  Congrats!


----------



## hopiko

MiniNavy said:


> Congratulations! Gorgeous bag and VCAs[emoji7]



Thanks!  I was trying to see if it was more lapis or agate...dead on match for agate!!



mp4 said:


> Love!  Congrats!



Thank you!!  



BirkinLover77 said:


> Congratulations. Beautiful SO.



Thank you!  I love the colors and leather!



surfchick said:


> Great colors combo!



Thanks, I am so happy with how the combo came out!



TankerToad said:


> Drop Dead Beautiful
> Love it ALL
> Bags Jewels Colors Skins



Thank you, my friend!  This particular chèvre is TDF....love chèvre birkins....matches so nicely with the VCA agate!



BBC said:


> This is beautiful [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]



Thank you. dear!  We love our chèvre bags (and jewels to match...lol!)



periogirl28 said:


> Congrats we are SO cousins! Saphir Chèvre is indeed quite gem-like. Enjoy in the best of health!



Thank you, Periogirl!  So happy to be bag cousos!!


----------



## Fairy

Mosman said:


> Absolutely stunning !!!



Thank you [emoji847]


----------



## Fairy

hopiko said:


> AMAZING!!! Isn't saphir in chèvre TDF!  I LOVE your happy pop of color inside!!!  Congrats!



It is .. didn’t expect it to be so saturated.. thank you .. congrats to you too


----------



## noegirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu Encre chèvre and Vert Cypres Clemence or Togo (don't remember which) are in the SO trunk and at least per my SA available to order for B/K despite not being on the a la carte list



Oh my gosh!! So I admit that I had been wanting to reply to your thread about a black alternative but my suggestion was moot as it wasn’t available. I have a Vert cypres k and it’s sooo regal with black but also with light colors. Does this change your mind about your SO?


----------



## QuelleFromage

noegirl said:


> Oh my gosh!! So I admit that I had been wanting to reply to your thread about a black alternative but my suggestion was moot as it wasn’t available. I have a Vert cypres k and it’s sooo regal with black but also with light colors. Does this change your mind about your SO?


I know!! Your Kelly is amazing.
I was going to order either Cyprès or Etain with a contrast interior but both my SA and DH pushed hard that I need a black retourne Kelly and should SO it so I can have chèvre. So I caved and ordered black with Rouge H interior. I am still a little conflicted about it, but I can probably place another SO in another country this round, or certainly place one in the fall.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)



*Congrats hopiko! Stunning BS b, love the stitching *


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu Encre chèvre and Vert Cypres Clemence or Togo (don't remember which) are in the SO trunk and at least per my SA available to order for B/K despite not being on the a la carte list


Omg these 2 colors will make a fabulous combos


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Cygne18

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)


So stunning! Congratulations, @hopiko!


----------



## azukitea

Hello, anyone else waiting on a SO for gris asphalt?

I saw some members on here have received their togo GA SO a while back, also wondering if my interior colour option (anemone) is causing the delay?

Anyway, I am not in rush to receive mine but just trying to have a sense of ETA.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jd5237

I just placed a SO HAC 40 in bleu nuit with brushed palladium hardware at FSH! So excited.

They said it should come in one year; typically would it be any sooner or that's in line with the time?


----------



## Txoceangirl

jd5237 said:


> I just placed a SO HAC 40 in bleu nuit with brushed palladium hardware at FSH! So excited.
> 
> They said it should come in one year; typically would it be any sooner or that's in line with the time?


Exciting! BN and brushed PHW is amazing (I have a K SO with those specs).  Typical for birkin but always a chance sooner/later.  You never really know.


----------



## hopiko

Carrierae said:


> 14 months and an extra month of waiting to get to the store.
> 
> K28 Etain Clemence, BGHW, Craie interior and contrast stitching, longer strap for crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4376605
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4376607


Wow, this bag is AMAZING!!!  Congrats!


----------



## boboxu

azukitea said:


> Hello, anyone else waiting on a SO for gris asphalt?
> 
> I saw some members on here have received their togo GA SO a while back, also wondering if my interior colour option (anemone) is causing the delay?
> 
> Anyway, I am not in rush to receive mine but just trying to have a sense of ETA.
> 
> Thanks in advance


I did B Togo Gris A with handle/sides and interior in Anemone, got it in Jan (placed end of March 18)


----------



## SpicyTuna13

azukitea said:


> Hello, anyone else waiting on a SO for gris asphalt?
> 
> I saw some members on here have received their togo GA SO a while back, also wondering if my interior colour option (anemone) is causing the delay?
> 
> Anyway, I am not in rush to receive mine but just trying to have a sense of ETA.
> 
> Thanks in advance



I’m still waiting for a Gris A Togo K32 w/ Rouge H lining and Toundra stitching....placed the order Fall 2017....


----------



## nyc2182

Hi all!

For my next SO, I'm planning on doing a B30 in Clemence leather. Will it flop and look relaxed thru time or will the bag structure be similar to Togo for this size? All of my bags are Togo so I have no experience with Clemence. Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

nyc2182 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> For my next SO, I'm planning on doing a B30 in Clemence leather. Will it flop and look relaxed thru time or will the bag structure be similar to Togo for this size? All of my bags are Togo so I have no experience with Clemence. Thanks!


It will be softer than Togo but not necessarily floppy. Clémence is so nice though!


----------



## westcoastgal

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)


Your bag is stunning. Congratulations. I really like the contrast stitching.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> 11 months for this chèvre birkin 30cm, blue saphir, Malachite interior, Gris Mouette stitching and brushed GHW!  I am amazed at the color of saphir in chèvre..it is so rich! (Shown in natural and indoor lighting!)


How did i miss this!??? Another fabulous creation my darling H!!! The chevre sheen on this color is just exquisite!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!! Such a smashing combination too... the H and VCA is perfection!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Fairy said:


> View attachment 4381108


Love the POP!!!! Exquisite!


----------



## angelyjoy

Taurillion Clemence nowadays are very similar to Togo, yes it's still heavier than Togo but from what I can see of my friend's bag, it is very very structured just like togo. I even think that Clemence take pigments better than togo, that's only my opinion of course. The characteristic of clemence grains are larger than togo, maybe that's why it has slightly more risk of flopping when it lives in a high humidity place. But if you have a number of togo bags already, yes why not have clemence right? 


nyc2182 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> For my next SO, I'm planning on doing a B30 in Clemence leather. Will it flop and look relaxed thru time or will the bag structure be similar to Togo for this size? All of my bags are Togo so I have no experience with Clemence. Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

QuelleFromage said:


> Bleu Encre chèvre and Vert Cypres Clemence or Togo (don't remember which) are in the SO trunk and at least per my SA available to order for B/K despite not being on the a la carte list


Any chance Bleu Encre was available in Togo as well?  I'm having the hardest time deciding on which color to choose this round!


----------



## Bentley143

acrowcounted said:


> Any chance Bleu Encre was available in Togo as well?  I'm having the hardest time deciding on which color to choose this round!


Blue encre is available in Togo, I have that color in a k25 Togo.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

Bentley143 said:


> Blue encre is available in Togo, I have that color in a k25 Togo.


Ahhh you're so lucky! It's a beautiful color and I'd be highly tempted to select it if it's available for SO's this round but only certain colors are allowed so my question is if it's on the SO list this term (knowing it was not last semester).


----------



## Elina0408

acrowcounted said:


> Ahhh you're so lucky! It's a beautiful color and I'd be highly tempted to select it if it's available for SO's this round but only certain colors are allowed so my question is if it's on the SO list this term (knowing it was not last semester).


It hasn't change anything since last term [emoji846]


----------



## acrowcounted

Elina0408 said:


> It hasn't change anything since last term [emoji846]


Yes, I understand that is the typical story. However, @QuelleFromage placed her order last week and said they added Encre in chèvre and Cypres in togo/Clemence so my question remains...


----------



## Elina0408

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, I understand that is the typical story. However, @QuelleFromage placed her order last week and said they added Encre in chèvre and Cypres in togo/Clemence so my question remains...


There is no Encre in Chevre added for sure...[emoji6]


----------



## Elina0408

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, I understand that is the typical story. However, @QuelleFromage placed her order last week and said they added Encre in chèvre and Cypres in togo/Clemence so my question remains...


The best thing is to ask your SA when placing your order


----------



## rainzmusic

Hello everyone! Am so excited to share that my store has offered me the opportunity to place an SO! 

My SA and I went through it last night and I decided on the following specs:

K25, chevre, sellier, BGHW
Rouge Casaque exterior, Bordeaux interior
Rose Lipstick stitching

What do you guys think?


----------



## QuelleFromage

acrowcounted said:


> Ahhh you're so lucky! It's a beautiful color and I'd be highly tempted to select it if it's available for SO's this round but only certain colors are allowed so my question is if it's on the SO list this term (knowing it was not last semester).


Bleu Encre chèvre is in the SO trunk, Bleu Encre Togo is not as far as I saw (and I went through all the blues). It's worth ordering if you have a second choice in the event it's kicked back. 
There are no absolutes in Hermès and I've definitely seen off-list orders go through. See what your SA says.


----------



## ava&ava

rainzmusic said:


> Hello everyone! Am so excited to share that my store has offered me the opportunity to place an SO!
> 
> My SA and I went through it last night and I decided on the following specs:
> 
> K25, chevre, sellier, BGHW
> Rouge Casaque exterior, Bordeaux interior
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> 
> What do you guys think?



I am doing a similar combo! K25 Sellier Rouge Casaque with either UV or Etain lining. And of course Brushed GHW.
Rose Lipstick stitching would be very interesting!! - i may copy you


----------



## ava&ava

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you, you guys are too sweeet   Have seen some SOs that arrive so quickly but no such luck for me... still waiting for a togo sellier from april 16!  Am sooooooo pleased this one showed up.


Wow. Goodluck I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## bagidiotic

rainzmusic said:


> Hello everyone! Am so excited to share that my store has offered me the opportunity to place an SO!
> 
> My SA and I went through it last night and I decided on the following specs:
> 
> K25, chevre, sellier, BGHW
> Rouge Casaque exterior, Bordeaux interior
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> 
> What do you guys think?


Sounds like a beautiful match


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Hello everyone! This is my first post on TPF! I am learning so much from this wonderful group pf H lovers - thank you all!!  I was searching for my answer but haven't come across it yet, if this is a duplicate question I apologize! 
I placed an order for a chevre K28 sellier 6 months ago. Is it true that a chevre sellier has the longest wait time? 
Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first post on TPF! I am learning so much from this wonderful group pf H lovers - thank you all!!  I was searching for my answer but haven't come across it yet, if this is a duplicate question I apologize!
> I placed an order for a chevre K28 sellier 6 months ago. Is it true that a chevre sellier has the longest wait time?
> Thanks!


Hello dear, unfortunately the answer is yes - Sellier plus chèvre.   I waited 27 months for mine, a K25 Sellier in chèvre.  The good news are some members actually have much better luck and hope you are one of them.


----------



## wearawishbone

Hi PF! I have been offered an SO I’m set on a Kelly 25 Sellier but not sure which color or leather to go for. Here’s my current collection: k28 blk epsom PHW, 3 B30’s- rose pourpre (PHW), rouge tomato (GHW) and Etain (GHW), all Togo and a b25 blk ghw Togo. What are everyone’s thoughts? ☺️


----------



## QuelleFromage

wearawishbone said:


> Hi PF! I have been offered an SO I’m set on a Kelly 25 Sellier but not sure which color or leather to go for. Here’s my current collection: k28 blk epsom PHW, 3 B30’s- rose pourpre (PHW), rouge tomato (GHW) and Etain (GHW), all Togo and a b25 blk ghw Togo. What are everyone’s thoughts? ☺️


Definitely go for chèvre!  Since you have blacks, greys, pinks/reds - do you like blues or greens? Which of your bags do you wear the most? You have a black Kelly already and K25 is small....you can do a pop color like BE or a jewel bright like Saphir.


----------



## wearawishbone

QuelleFromage said:


> Definitely go for chèvre!  Since you have blacks, greys, pinks/reds - do you like blues or greens? Which of your bags do you wear the most?


Thank you @QuelleFromage for the fast reply. ( My appt is tomorrow) . I typically use my B25 followed by my RT B30 the most. K28 for travel. I've not seen Chèvre in person but in photos it looks very tough and textured. Also, how does it take color?  I agree, I would love something other than Epsom as I do not think you can order a K sellier in togo.  My SA is urging I go with a pop of color which I'm fine with but love my neutrals. I'm on the list for a gold b30 otherwise I really wanted to do something in gold for the SO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rainzmusic said:


> Hello everyone! Am so excited to share that my store has offered me the opportunity to place an SO!
> 
> My SA and I went through it last night and I decided on the following specs:
> 
> K25, chevre, sellier, BGHW
> Rouge Casaque exterior, Bordeaux interior
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> 
> What do you guys think?


*LOVE. IT!
p.s. I'd pick Rose Tyrien interior but that's just me. Bordeaux is pretty. *


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

tonkamama said:


> Hello dear, unfortunately the answer is yes - Sellier plus chèvre.   I waited 27 months for mine, a K25 Sellier in chèvre.  The good news are some members actually have much better luck and hope you are one of them.


Thank you so much!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I redid my SO. They're finding out if Vert Cypres is really available and I need to pick an interior.  Rouge H? Ultraviolet?

Here are my backup choices:
Kelly 28 retourné, bicolor, Gris Tourterelle Clemence with Noir handle and sangles, UV stitching and interior. I'm told the interior may get kicked back. 
Kelly 28 retourné, one color, Etain Togo with UV stitching and interior.


----------



## QuelleFromage

wearawishbone said:


> Thank you @QuelleFromage for the fast reply. ( My appt is tomorrow) . I typically use my B25 followed by my RT B30 the most. K28 for travel. I've not seen Chèvre in person but in photos it looks very tough and textured. Also, how does it take color?  I agree, I would love something other than Epsom as I do not think you can order a K sellier in togo.  My SA is urging I go with a pop of color which I'm fine with but love my neutrals. I'm on the list for a gold b30 otherwise I really wanted to do something in gold for the SO.



You can order sellier in Togo, but I would take chèvre over Togo any day. Colors tend to be more saturated in chèvre. The chevre that your bags are lined with is a slightly different leather than exterior mysore, but close enough to get an idea of what it's like. 
Here's a good look at a quality piece of chevre if I do say so myself


----------



## Meta

QuelleFromage said:


> Here are my backup choices:
> *Kelly 28 retourné, bicolor, Gris Tourterelle Clemence with Noir handle and sangles, UV stitching and interior. *I'm told the interior may get kicked back.
> Kelly 28 retourné, one color, Etain Togo with UV stitching and interior.


If you're doing a bicolor Kelly Retourne, the option is either contrast piping in secondary color, or contrast handle, sangles and side panels in secondary color. The previous version of contrast only on handle and sangles is no longer an option once the a la carte kit began in FW16. Also, your lining will have to be your chosen primary color, otherwise your SO will be a tricolor which has long been discontinued.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wearawishbone said:


> Hi PF! I have been offered an SO I’m set on a Kelly 25 Sellier but not sure which color or leather to go for. Here’s my current collection: k28 blk epsom PHW, 3 B30’s- rose pourpre (PHW), rouge tomato (GHW) and Etain (GHW), all Togo and a b25 blk ghw Togo. What are everyone’s thoughts? ☺️


K25 Blue Electric (if you go POP) or Raisin (if you go not) chevre (chevre chevre chevre! There's a reason it's only available for SO) with crossbody (105cm) strap and Rose Tyrien interior (on both) =)


----------



## QuelleFromage

Meta said:


> If you're doing a bicolor Kelly Retourne, the option is either contrast piping in secondary color, or contrast handle, sangles and side panels in secondary color. The previous version of contrast only on handle and sangles is no longer an option once the a la carte kit began in FW16. Also, your lining will have to be your chosen secondary color, otherwise your SO will be a tricolor which has long been discontinued.


I am well aware of SO options and neglected to mention the sides.

Nothing is absolute with Hermès. Paris has both approved and disapproved a third color as a lining in the past year. I've seen both. Again...nothing is absolute.


----------



## Gigllee

QuelleFromage said:


> You can order sellier in Togo, but I would take chèvre over Togo any day. Colors tend to be more saturated in chèvre. The chevre that your bags are lined with is a slightly different leather than exterior mysore, but close enough to get an idea of what it's like.
> Here's a good look at a quality piece of chevre if I do say so myself
> 
> View attachment 4385356


Gorgeous! Maybe I ask what color this is? I’m in love


----------



## wearawishbone

QuelleFromage said:


> You can order sellier in Togo, but I would take chèvre over Togo any day. Colors tend to be more saturated in chèvre. The chevre that your bags are lined with is a slightly different leather than exterior mysore, but close enough to get an idea of what it's like.
> Here's a good look at a quality piece of chevre if I do say so myself
> 
> View attachment 4385356


Beautiful Kelly! Thanks for the pic. I can really see the leather. Gorgeous.


----------



## wearawishbone

Israeli_Flava said:


> K25 Blue Electric (if you go POP) or Raisin (if you go not) chevre (chevre chevre chevre! There's a reason it's only available for SO) with crossbody (105cm) strap and Rose Tyrien interior (on both) =)


BE is so stunning. It's been on my list but I've never pulled the trigger. Do you see that as only a warm weather color?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wearawishbone said:


> BE is so stunning. It's been on my list but I've never pulled the trigger. Do you see that as only a warm weather color?


Noooo.... BE is a year-round color to me!!!  I consider it a neutral pop. I know I sound like I'm making up my own color schemes but it's the only way I know how to explain this color... some pop colors are just like WOW POP (Soufre bright yellow, for example)... And then some colors are a more neutral pop. I put BE in that category.  I find men and women love BE and they don't think it's a loud color either. I think it is A M A Z I N G especially in chevre! Chevre has a sheen to it that is so beautiful. If you prefer a more flat tone, then choose togo. But when it comes to SO... I always recommend stay with chevre! I chose a color I love over the leather I love (picking clemence over chevre! big mistake!) for my last SO and I regret it =(  Although Ilove my bag, I learned that I love chevre more than anything! It takes color incredibly well and is a super light-weight leather... plus that SHEEN! My other SO is chevre and she is the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

QuelleFromage said:


> I redid my SO. They're finding out if Vert Cypres is really available and I need to pick an interior.  Rouge H? Ultraviolet?
> 
> Here are my backup choices:
> Kelly 28 retourné, bicolor, Gris Tourterelle Clemence with Noir handle and sangles, UV stitching and interior. I'm told the interior may get kicked back.
> Kelly 28 retourné, one color, Etain Togo with UV stitching and interior.


All your choices sound lovely but I think Vert Cypress with UV interior would be amazing.
Gris T with Noir is an outstanding combo.......one that I’ve been dreaming of if I were ever offered an SO.


----------



## angelyjoy

QuelleFromage said:


> I redid my SO. They're finding out if Vert Cypres is really available and I need to pick an interior.  Rouge H? Ultraviolet?
> 
> Here are my backup choices:
> Kelly 28 retourné, bicolor, Gris Tourterelle Clemence with Noir handle and sangles, UV stitching and interior. I'm told the interior may get kicked back.
> Kelly 28 retourné, one color, Etain Togo with UV stitching and interior.



I'm interested to find out which one you would go for? Both sounds YUMMM to me... I'm liking the 2nd one a tad bit more tho, update us which one you ended up doing pls.


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> I redid my SO. They're finding out if Vert Cypres is really available and I need to pick an interior.  Rouge H? Ultraviolet?
> 
> Here are my backup choices:
> Kelly 28 retourné, bicolor, Gris Tourterelle Clemence with Noir handle and sangles, UV stitching and interior. I'm told the interior may get kicked back.
> Kelly 28 retourné, one color, Etain Togo with UV stitching and interior.


I like rouge H interior with the Vert Cypress. Second choice would be a more “usable” bag, so Kelly 28 one color (but with the contrast stitching. I have a bicolor but I tend not to use it as much bc it’s more special.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Gigllee said:


> Gorgeous! Maybe I ask what color this is? I’m in love



Raisin! Depending on the light the bag can look bright purple, dark purple, black, brown, and even blue. Mostly a jewel to dark toned purple.



wearawishbone said:


> BE is so stunning. It's been on my list but I've never pulled the trigger. Do you see that as only a warm weather color?


I’m with @Israeli_Flava on this. BE is a special color, definitely all year round. I wear my BE Evelyne TPM as my happy bag in the winter. Weirdly it goes with almost everything! Given the bags you have I’d suggest this color in chèvre in a heartbeat. I’d be ordering it if chèvre was available in retourné which it no longer is. 



ODEDIHAIMS said:


> All your choices sound lovely but I think Vert Cypress with UV interior would be amazing.
> Gris T with Noir is an outstanding combo.......one that I’ve been dreaming of if I were ever offered an SO.



Vert Cyprès is probably not available so I’m on the backup track. Who knows where that will end up! Five colors lol



angelyjoy said:


> I'm interested to find out which one you would go for? Both sounds YUMMM to me... I'm liking the 2nd one a tad bit more tho, update us which one you ended up doing pls.


Will do


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

wearawishbone said:


> Thank you @QuelleFromage for the fast reply. ( My appt is tomorrow) . I typically use my B25 followed by my RT B30 the most. K28 for travel. I've not seen Chèvre in person but in photos it looks very tough and textured. Also, how does it take color?  I agree, I would love something other than Epsom as I do not think you can order a K sellier in togo.  My SA is urging I go with a pop of color which I'm fine with but love my neutrals. I'm on the list for a gold b30 otherwise I really wanted to do something in gold for the SO.


SO can be a good opportunity to get the color you exactly want (like gold) but with a special interior. Is it fairly certain another gold bag is coming your way?


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> I redid my SO. They're finding out if Vert Cypres is really available and I need to pick an interior.  Rouge H? Ultraviolet?
> 
> Here are my backup choices:
> Kelly 28 retourné, bicolor, Gris Tourterelle Clemence with Noir handle and sangles, UV stitching and interior. I'm told the interior may get kicked back.
> Kelly 28 retourné, one color, Etain Togo with UV stitching and interior.


Vc with uv  yessss!!!!


----------



## Luvhcv

Hi Ladies, has anyone this go around for SOs had any issues placing orders for chevre Kelly sellier 25 size? I’m nervous to take the chance on chevre given all the past rejections and cancellations.


----------



## ava&ava

tonkamama said:


> Hello dear, unfortunately the answer is yes - Sellier plus chèvre.   I waited 27 months for mine, a K25 Sellier in chèvre.  The good news are some members actually have much better luck and hope you are one of them.


Where did you place the order? Local store of France? TIA


----------



## ava&ava

Luvhcv said:


> Hi Ladies, has anyone this go around for SOs had any issues placing orders for chevre Kelly sellier 25 size? I’m nervous to take the chance on chevre given all the past rejections and cancellations.


Unless you've placed it I dont think you'll know what will happen. There have cancellations but I don't think it will be offered this round (and it is) if they will cancel it anyway.

I am doing a K25 Chevre Sellier too and my SA said they have not had any cancellations in this bag combo yet. Fingers crossed!


----------



## wearawishbone

westcoastgal said:


> SO can be a good opportunity to get the color you exactly want (like gold) but with a special interior. Is it fairly certain another gold bag is coming your way?


Good point. I'm not sure about the B30 in Gold but my SA seems to think I should see one at some stage. He's pushed for a bright color but I may need to push back


----------



## Notorious Pink

westcoastgal said:


> SO can be a good opportunity to get the color you exactly want (like gold) but with a special interior. Is it fairly certain another gold bag is coming your way?



Lol I WISH the color I wanted was being offered for exterior but it’s interior only. ☹️ Trying to figure out what to do. [emoji848]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, friends - I need an opinion for H colors I haven’t seen IRL. Which yellow would best match or go with this jacket?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Ok, friends - I need an opinion for H colors I haven’t seen IRL. Which yellow would best match or go with this jacket?
> 
> View attachment 4386364


Just in general or which yellow that is offered as a SO option?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just in general or which yellow that is offered as a SO option?



Both, I guess. I'm looking at Jaune d'Or but wondering about Lime. Not sure if I would do interior or exterior.


----------



## Aelfaerie

BBC said:


> Ok, friends - I need an opinion for H colors I haven’t seen IRL. Which yellow would best match or go with this jacket?
> 
> View attachment 4386364


Congrats on another SO offer!
I think the closest H yellow color-match-wise would be Soufre, but that's from a few years ago. Jaune D'or is a little too warm, Lime may be a closer match.


----------



## bagidiotic

BBC said:


> Ok, friends - I need an opinion for H colors I haven’t seen IRL. Which yellow would best match or go with this jacket?
> 
> View attachment 4386364


Closest match base on this pic should be 
Soufre or poussin 
But both are rested


----------



## Notorious Pink

Aelfaerie said:


> Congrats on another SO offer!
> I think the closest H yellow color-match-wise would be Soufre, but that's from a few years ago. Jaune D'or is a little too warm, Lime may be a closer match.





bagidiotic said:


> Closest match base on this pic should be
> Soufre or poussin
> But both are rested



Thanks. Now that I’ve changed my hair color yellow suddenly works on me. It’s tempting to get a yellow bag, although I might wind up just using it for interior and/or stitching.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

BBC said:


> Both, I guess. I'm looking at Jaune d'Or but wondering about Lime. Not sure if I would do interior or exterior.


Big no on JdO. That is a golden yellow. Not a fan (that's just me) 
Lime... the only color even close to that jacket that is available now.  I love lime.


bagidiotic said:


> Closest match base on this pic should be
> Soufre or poussin
> But both are rested


Totally agree.


----------



## wearawishbone

Hi PF! Just had my SO appt. I ended up going with a K25 retourne in gold evercolor (the evercolor is so pretty in gold) with tonal stitching and geranium inside. Matte gold hardware. Super excited. We ultimately went neutral as that is what I have wanted for awhile. Next SO will be bright for sure  Thank you all for the help! Can't wait to get her


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

Has anyone ever ordered Colvert for an interior color and care to share pictures? I'm strongly considering it but can't quite tell how dark it is...


----------



## Meta

BBC said:


> Ok, friends - I need an opinion for H colors I haven’t seen IRL. Which yellow would best match or go with this jacket?
> 
> View attachment 4386364





BBC said:


> Both, I guess. I'm looking at Jaune d'Or but wondering about Lime. Not sure if I would do interior or exterior.


Mimosa in croc would be the perfect match!  (pic credit to @panthere55)


----------



## wearawishbone

Here are the swatches. Gold Evercolor for exterior, Geranium swift inside. Brushed hardware. Tonal stitch


----------



## azukitea

wearawishbone said:


> Here are the swatches. Gold Evercolor for exterior, Geranium swift inside. Brushed hardware. Tonal stitch


great combo choice, well done


----------



## wearawishbone

azukitea said:


> great combo choice, well done


Thank you! So excited to finally have my Goldie


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wearawishbone said:


> Here are the swatches. Gold Evercolor for exterior, Geranium swift inside. Brushed hardware. Tonal stitch


I can tell you are so happy. You got exactly what YOU want... THAT is the definition of a SO =)


----------



## wearawishbone

Israeli_Flava said:


> I can tell you are so happy. You got exactly what YOU want... THAT is the definition of a SO =)


Thank you! ☺️ I agree. I think next one I’ll go bright but this was a gap in my collection. Very happy besides can’t upstage the 5p cdc


----------



## westcoastgal

wearawishbone said:


> Here are the swatches. Gold Evercolor for exterior, Geranium swift inside. Brushed hardware. Tonal stitch


This looks great. In general I find any rouge/rose interior really fantastic. Now the waiting starts.


----------



## allure244

BBC said:


> Lol I WISH the color I wanted was being offered for exterior but it’s interior only. ☹️ Trying to figure out what to do. [emoji848]



Curious what color u r referring to. Is it rose tyrien? I’m disappointed it is not available for exterior color options.


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

ava&ava said:


> Where did you place the order? Local store of France? TIA


Local store for me


----------



## Tartin Tale

rainzmusic said:


> Hello everyone! Am so excited to share that my store has offered me the opportunity to place an SO!
> 
> My SA and I went through it last night and I decided on the following specs:
> 
> K25, chevre, sellier, BGHW
> Rouge Casaque exterior, Bordeaux interior
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> 
> What do you guys think?


That sounds lovely!!
I was planning to do a red & pink kelly myself! Rouge casaque on the sides & rose pourpre as main,what are your thoughts?


----------



## Tartin Tale

Israeli_Flava said:


> K25 Blue Electric (if you go POP) or Raisin (if you go not) chevre (chevre chevre chevre! There's a reason it's only available for SO) with crossbody (105cm) strap and Rose Tyrien interior (on both) =)


Is rose tyrien an option for SO this time?


----------



## Tartin Tale

Israeli_Flava said:


> Big no on JdO. That is a golden yellow. Not a fan (that's just me)
> Lime... the only color even close to that jacket that is available now.  I love lime.
> 
> Totally agree.[/QUOTE
> Omggg is lime is available for SO right now?


----------



## Tartin Tale

wearawishbone said:


> Hi PF! Just had my SO appt. I ended up going with a K25 retourne in gold evercolor (the evercolor is so pretty in gold) with tonal stitching and geranium inside. Matte gold hardware. Super excited. We ultimately went neutral as that is what I have wanted for awhile. Next SO will be bright for sure  Thank you all for the help! Can't wait to get her


That’s a super wearable choice! I’ve always done bright coloured SO’s but eventually stick with my neutral bags... would you have a picture of the list of available colours for SO right now by any chance? Like the a la carte menu?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tartin Tale said:


> Omggg is lime is available for SO right now?


only for interior dear.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

1 year 5 months. Ostrich.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tartin Tale said:


> Is rose tyrien an option for SO this time?


Again, only interior dear.. also ultraviolet. Interior.


----------



## EmileH

periogirl28 said:


> 1 year 5 months. Ostrich.



Congratulations


----------



## bagidiotic

BBC said:


> Thanks. Now that I’ve changed my hair color yellow suddenly works on me. It’s tempting to get a yellow bag, although I might wind up just using it for interior and/or stitching.


You should request for lime or jaune de naple from your sm this season po
Dont wait for so coz not sure what yellow going to be offered in autumn


----------



## noegirl

I’m so wanting a Bag with lime stitching. My SA probably tired of hearing about it.


----------



## DYH

Reading about everyone placing kelly SOs, I suddenly have majo fomo... i just did mine w b25


----------



## acrowcounted

DYH said:


> Reading about everyone placing kelly SOs, I suddenly have majo fomo... i just did mine w b25


I'm sure there will be lots of B25s as well...me, for one!


----------



## periogirl28

EmileH said:


> Congratulations


My dear, thanks so much. It’s lovely isn’t it, to get THAT email?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Big no on JdO. That is a golden yellow. Not a fan (that's just me)
> Lime... the only color even close to that jacket that is available now.  I love lime.
> 
> Totally agree.



The lime is very pretty! I know you love it [emoji8]



Meta said:


> Mimosa in croc would be the perfect match!  (pic credit to @panthere55)
> View attachment 4386588



Yes I had been thinking that looks very close. 
(Does everyone realize that most of her clothes are sponsored?)



allure244 said:


> Curious what color u r referring to. Is it rose tyrien? I’m disappointed it is not available for exterior color options.



Rose extreme [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 



bagidiotic said:


> You should request for lime or jaune de naple from your sm this season po
> Dont wait for so coz not sure what yellow going to be offered in autumn



Thanks, sweetie. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I’m not that attached to that particular yellow, it would be nice to match, but I may just wind up not matching and do Jaune Ambre chevre with Rose extreme interior and stitching. Or a bicolor exterior rose Azalee with Jaune Ambre which would have to be clemence or Epsom. I really want chevre, though.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

7 months and 10 days for my quelle idole in swift. Posting a photo of me picking it up from the store last week  I'M SO HAPPY OMG

Full reveal and background story here! I also answered a bunch of questions in the Kelly Doll FAQ.


----------



## Tartin Tale

BBC said:


> The lime is very pretty! I know you love it [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I had been thinking that looks very close.
> (Does everyone realize that most of her clothes are sponsored?)
> 
> 
> 
> Rose extreme [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, sweetie. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I’m not that attached to that particular yellow, it would be nice to match, but I may just wind up not matching and do Jaune Ambre chevre with Rose extreme interior and stitching. Or a bicolor exterior rose Azalee with Jaune Ambre which would have to be clemence or Epsom. I really want chevre, though.


You should do Rose azalee with craie sizes. It’s gorgeous!


----------



## azukitea

periogirl28 said:


> 1 year 5 months. Ostrich.


congrats @periogirl28 , looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## periogirl28

azukitea said:


> congrats @periogirl28 , looking forward to your reveal!


Thank you dear.


----------



## ava&ava

2.5 years for a Birkin 25 in Togo!  
I don’t know why it took this long! I thought it will never arrive EVER!


----------



## azukitea

ava&ava said:


> 2.5 years for a Birkin 25 in Togo!
> I don’t know why it took this long! I thought it will never arrive EVER!


was it a rare spec? x x


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tonkamama

ava&ava said:


> Where did you place the order? Local store of France? TIA


I ordered the K25 Sellier in chèvre from my local store.  Forgot to mention that I had custom length strap made.


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> 1 year 5 months. Ostrich.



Oh how exciting. Looking forward to see your new bag.


----------



## mibonbon

Hey lovely TPFers, it’s been 18 months since I placed my first and only SO. Just wanted to vent a little because it’s been so long! It’s a K25 in Mysore sellier... anyone currently in the same boat?


----------



## wearawishbone

Tartin Tale said:


> That’s a super wearable choice! I’ve always done bright coloured SO’s but eventually stick with my neutral bags... would you have a picture of the list of available colours for SO right now by any chance? Like the a la carte menu?


Thank you @Tartin Tale I do not have a list but can remember if you have a specific color in mind. I was surprised as this time around no RGHW option, limited colors for the sellier vs retourne.  The new season swatches were in the box like rouge de cour but none available yet.  Are there specific colors you're after? Classics like RC, blue nuit, etc were on there. Jaune, Rose Tyrien and rose extreme were the pinks. I was interested in Rose Azalee for the interior actually but no go. Only offered in epsom sellier.  Less selection than my last SO this past November I felt.


----------



## Tartin Tale

wearawishbone said:


> Thank you @Tartin Tale I do not have a list but can remember if you have a specific color in mind. I was surprised as this time around no RGHW option, limited colors for the sellier vs retourne.  The new season swatches were in the box like rouge de cour but none available yet.  Are there specific colors you're after? Classics like RC, blue nuit, etc were on there. Jaune, Rose Tyrien and rose extreme were the pinks. I was interested in Rose Azalee for the interior actually but no go. Only offered in epsom sellier.  Less selection than my last SO this past November I felt.


 Omgg! Rose tyrien is offered for exterior? In what leathers? Also was lime, rose pourpre and blue electric there?


----------



## wearawishbone

Tartin Tale said:


> Omgg! Rose tyrien is offered for exterior? In what leathers? Also was lime, rose pourpre and blue electric there?


Yep. Rose Tyrien from memory was exterior for chevre and evercolor. I was only looking at the Kelly options so not sure about Birkins. Rose Pourpre was definitely available in togo, chevre, epsom and I think evercolor.  BE was togo and epsom. The leathers offered for sellier was: Togo, sombrero, epsom. My SA said however that he's not typically seen togo offered for Sellier and wasn't sure if it would be approved. Sombrero only offered in black and rouge H.  Do not remember seeing lime but I also was not looking for it.


----------



## acrowcounted

Tartin Tale said:


> Omgg! Rose tyrien is offered for exterior? In what leathers? Also was lime, rose pourpre and blue electric there?


Please read through the thread. Most/all of your questions are answered within. No options have changed since the fall 2018 offerings.

For a short one stop post:

Exterior Colors



Interior Colors
	

		
			
		

		
	






Size and Leather Options

View attachment 4387955

Kelly Versions



Thread Colors


----------



## wearawishbone

acrowcounted said:


> Please read through the thread. Most/all of your questions are answered within. No options have changed since the fall 2018 offerings.
> 
> For a short one stop post:
> 
> Exterior Colors
> View attachment 4387942
> 
> 
> Interior Colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387947
> View attachment 4387948
> View attachment 4387949
> 
> 
> Size and Leather Options
> View attachment 4387950
> View attachment 4387955
> 
> Kelly Versions
> View attachment 4387956
> 
> 
> Thread Colors
> View attachment 4387960


This is a great reference! I think I confused seeing Rose T for the interior as an exterior. Apologies @Tartin Tale


----------



## QuelleFromage

acrowcounted said:


> Please read through the thread. Most/all of your questions are answered within. No options have changed since the fall 2018 offerings.
> 
> For a short one stop post:
> 
> Exterior Colors
> View attachment 4387942
> 
> 
> Interior Colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387947
> View attachment 4387948
> View attachment 4387949
> 
> 
> Size and Leather Options
> View attachment 4387950
> View attachment 4387955
> 
> Kelly Versions
> View attachment 4387956
> 
> 
> Thread Colors
> View attachment 4387960


Thanks for collecting all of these in one place. Could we add the post with other bag options (ie, which size Kelly is available in each leather, etc.)? I have been trying to find it with no luck and it's not in my SO paperwork.


----------



## wearawishbone

Wonder why RGHW is not offered this go around?


----------



## acrowcounted

QuelleFromage said:


> Thanks for collecting all of these in one place. Could we add the post with other bag options (ie, which size Kelly is available in each leather, etc.)? I have been trying to find it with no luck and it's not in my SO paperwork.


As you could probably guess, I'm a Birkin girl so I only had the B info saved and handy. Hopefully someone else can append the K data.


----------



## Meta

wearawishbone said:


> Wonder why RGHW is not offered this go around?


As mentioned by @acrowcounted please take some time to read through this thread. Rghw have only been offered in Constance, not any other bags available for SO. _Perhaps possibly_ in the future but for now, it's only 5 options of hw for the Birkin and Kelly (ghw, bghw, phw, bphw, and permabrass).


----------



## hopiko

mibonbon said:


> Hey lovely TPFers, it’s been 18 months since I placed my first and only SO. Just wanted to vent a little because it’s been so long! It’s a K25 in Mysore sellier... anyone currently in the same boat?


I have had 2 mysore bags take a LONG time - 17 Months and 23 Months.  I have also had 2 come much faster: 6 months and 10 months.  I think chevre generally takes longer, and sellier as well  That said...hope your bag arrives REALLY soon (and you LOVE it!)


----------



## hopiko

LovingTheOrange said:


> 7 months and 10 days for my quelle idole in swift. Posting a photo of me picking it up from the store last week  I'M SO HAPPY OMG
> 
> Full reveal and background story here! I also answered a bunch of questions in the Kelly Doll FAQ.
> 
> View attachment 4387353


You and the bag are both so cute!  I remember when you ordered this little doll!  Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## Gigllee

mibonbon said:


> Hey lovely TPFers, it’s been 18 months since I placed my first and only SO. Just wanted to vent a little because it’s been so long! It’s a K25 in Mysore sellier... anyone currently in the same boat?


Long but I ve heard of SO taking 27 months. Sit tight fellow tpf’er, with each passing day, arrival gets closer. My SA once told me “place that Special Order and just forget you placed it”


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Tartin Tale

wearawishbone said:


> Yep. Rose Tyrien from memory was exterior for chevre and evercolor. I was only looking at the Kelly options so not sure about Birkins. Rose Pourpre was definitely available in togo, chevre, epsom and I think evercolor.  BE was togo and epsom. The leathers offered for sellier was: Togo, sombrero, epsom. My SA said however that he's not typically seen togo offered for Sellier and wasn't sure if it would be approved. Sombrero only offered in black and rouge H.  Do not remember seeing lime but I also was not looking for it.


Omggg!!! They do sellier in Chèvre too! Last November my SA was insisting on me picking chèvre for my sellier but I went with epsom instead!


wearawishbone said:


> Yep. Rose Tyrien from memory was exterior for chevre and evercolor. I was only looking at the Kelly options so not sure about Birkins. Rose Pourpre was definitely available in togo, chevre, epsom and I think evercolor.  BE was togo and epsom. The leathers offered for sellier was: Togo, sombrero, epsom. My SA said however that he's not typically seen togo offered for Sellier and wasn't sure if it would be approved. Sombrero only offered in black and rouge H.  Do not remember seeing lime but I also was not looking for it.



Omg! That’s so exciting to hear! Btw isn’t Chèvre also a leather option for sellier? I remember last November my SA was insisting I do my kelly in Chèvre but I went with epsom instead.... also what leathers are rose extreme and orange poppy offered in this time?


----------



## mibonbon

hopiko said:


> I have had 2 mysore bags take a LONG time - 17 Months and 23 Months.  I have also had 2 come much faster: 6 months and 10 months.  I think chevre generally takes longer, and sellier as well  That said...hope your bag arrives REALLY soon (and you LOVE it!)



Thank you hopiko for the reassurance! Finger crossed it will come soon! Still patiently awaiting! [emoji23]


----------



## mibonbon

Gigllee said:


> Long but I ve heard of SO taking 27 months. Sit tight fellow tpf’er, with each passing day, arrival gets closer. My SA once told me “place that Special Order and just forget you placed it”



Thank you Gigllee! I will try to keep that tip in mind! Ha![emoji6]


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tartin Tale said:


> Omggg!!! They do sellier in Chèvre too! Last November my SA was insisting on me picking chèvre for my sellier but I went with epsom instead!
> 
> 
> Omg! That’s so exciting to hear! Btw isn’t Chèvre also a leather option for sellier? I remember last November my SA was insisting I do my kelly in Chèvre but I went with epsom instead.... also what leathers are rose extreme and orange poppy offered in this time?


Chevre is definitely offered in sellier, in fact only in sellier. Togo is also available in sellier. 

The leathers/colors list is literally six or seven posts back.


----------



## Luvhcv

QuelleFromage said:


> Chevre is definitely offered in sellier, in fact only in sellier. Togo is also available in sellier.
> 
> The leathers/colors list is literally six or seven posts back.


Hi, Is chevre not offered for retourne?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Luvhcv said:


> Hi, Is chevre not offered for retourne?


This is my current understanding. There were posts in the fall round saying this as well. Very sad and not sure I understand the rationale.


----------



## julie75

I‘m a fresh of SO. When my SA told me that I can do a SO of constance, does it also mean that I am not qualified to do SO of K or B?


----------



## Luvhcv

QuelleFromage said:


> This is my current understanding. There were posts in the fall round saying this as well. Very sad and not sure I understand the rationale.


Thank you so much. I need to scratch that off my list.


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

How much do the SO options change? I placed an order in the fall and if I understand correctly the choices are the same now in the spring but will be updated again in the fall. How different will the options be in Fall19? Completely different leather/color combinations or a few changes? 
Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## bagidiotic

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> How much do the SO options change? I placed an order in the fall and if I understand correctly the choices are the same now in the spring but will be updated again in the fall. How different will the options be in Fall19? Completely different leather/color combinations or a few changes?
> Thanks! [emoji4]


Minor  changes


----------



## bagidiotic

julie75 said:


> I‘m a fresh of SO. When my SA told me that I can do a SO of constance, does it also mean that I am not qualified to do SO of K or B?


Perhaps you are place under constance quota
Bk slots might be full by others


----------



## bagidiotic

wearawishbone said:


> Wonder why RGHW is not offered this go around?


Keeping it limited and exclusive


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

bagidiotic said:


> Minor  changes



Thanks!!


----------



## julie75

bagidiotic said:


> Perhaps you are place under constance quota
> Bk slots might be full by others


I see， thanks！


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> Oh how exciting. Looking forward to see your new bag.


Thank you dear, you are very kind.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mibonbon

Does anyone know the strap’s standard length for kelly 25? And what length can we order for SO? TIA[emoji4]


----------



## PurseCrave

Hi / has anyone placed a SO with Madison NY this season yet?  Thank you!


----------



## Vhermes212

Israeli_Flava said:


> Noooo.... BE is a year-round color to me!!!  I consider it a neutral pop. I know I sound like I'm making up my own color schemes but it's the only way I know how to explain this color... some pop colors are just like WOW POP (Soufre bright yellow, for example)... And then some colors are a more neutral pop. I put BE in that category.  I find men and women love BE and they don't think it's a loud color either. I think it is A M A Z I N G especially in chevre! Chevre has a sheen to it that is so beautiful. If you prefer a more flat tone, then choose togo. But when it comes to SO... I always recommend stay with chevre! I chose a color I love over the leather I love (picking clemence over chevre! big mistake!) for my last SO and I regret it =(  Although Ilove my bag, I learned that I love chevre more than anything! It takes color incredibly well and is a super light-weight leather... plus that SHEEN! My other SO is chevre and she is the BEST!!!!!!!!!!!!



what are your thoughts on chevre in a B vs a K? how does the B hold up as far as sagging goes with this leather


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Vhermes212 said:


> what are your thoughts on chevre in a B vs a K? how does the B hold up as far as sagging goes with this leather


I think they are both amazing in chevre. Chevre is just one of those leathers that can do no wrong in my eyes. It really is a matter of preference though. Chevre is very lightweight (like epsom), has a beautiful sleek texture and the most amazing sheen, it isn't delicate as smooth leathers and the hand is amazing to me. I loooove the feel of chevre, so silky smooth. My first so is chevre.. Rose Shocking. I have had her for about 5 years and i have ZERO issues. No corner wear, no sagging, no nada. She looks BRAND NEW! I carry her A LOT and I can carry her all day with no issue. She is much lighter than togo 30.  I am not a person who babies her bags but I am careful with all my things (to a reasonable level). I want all of my things to last so I do not throw them around or overly stuff. Only recently do I use an insert in my bags but that is mostly for organization, not structure as I move one insert from bag to bag as i switch (so the insert isn't always in the same bag). I do not have a chevre Kelly but I imagine if you are thinking of ordering that, it will be sellier. Sellier just doesn't sag in any leather. HTH!


----------



## doloresmia

Has anyone placed an order for a kelly lakis 32? I was told it wasn’t an option...


----------



## lovemybags54

PurseCrave said:


> Hi / has anyone placed a SO with Madison NY this season yet?  Thank you!



Yes. Just this past week.


----------



## tramcaro

periogirl28 said:


> 1 year 5 months. Ostrich.



Wow, can’t wait to see the masterpiece!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Just got an email from my SA that one of my 2 outstanding SOs has arrived!  He won’t say which one but 1 is a K25 chevre Sellier ordered April ‘17 and a K25 retourne ordered this past Oct ‘18. My guess is the Sellier. I won’t know for another month as I’m travelling and won’t be able to get to the store until then. Ugh! A good problem to have


----------



## Luvhcv

Txoceangirl said:


> Just got an email from my SA that one of my 2 outstanding SOs has arrived!  He won’t say which one but 1 is a K25 chevre Sellier ordered April ‘17 and a K25 retourne ordered this past Oct ‘18. My guess is the Sellier. I won’t know for another month as I’m travelling and won’t be able to get to the store until then. Ugh! A good problem to have


Congratulations, so happy for you.  Is the retourne one in chevre too?


----------



## Luvhcv

Hi everyone.  For those who have a b25 in chevre leather, can your sides batwing if you want it to? Meaning can you pill sides out a bit when you are wearing it? Thank you so much in advance. I’ve never had chevre before so trying to figure out if it will work in a b25.


----------



## bagidiotic

Txoceangirl said:


> Just got an email from my SA that one of my 2 outstanding SOs has arrived!  He won’t say which one but 1 is a K25 chevre Sellier ordered April ‘17 and a K25 retourne ordered this past Oct ‘18. My guess is the Sellier. I won’t know for another month as I’m travelling and won’t be able to get to the store until then. Ugh! A good problem to have [emoji3]


Keep calm and stay calm haha


----------



## noegirl

mibonbon said:


> Does anyone know the strap’s standard length for kelly 25? And what length can we order for SO? TIA[emoji4]



I think the standard length is 85 but you can order up to 110


----------



## Txoceangirl

Luvhcv said:


> Congratulations, so happy for you.  Is the retourne one in chevre too?


No. It’s togo, with contrast lining/stitch and an extended length strap (105) for crossbody wear. Kelly bags with longer straps generally take more time (as people have reported here).


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> I think they are both amazing in chevre. Chevre is just one of those leathers that can do no wrong in my eyes. It really is a matter of preference though. Chevre is very lightweight (like epsom), has a beautiful sleek texture and the most amazing sheen, it isn't delicate as smooth leathers and the hand is amazing to me. I loooove the feel of chevre, so silky smooth. My first so is chevre.. Rose Shocking. I have had her for about 5 years and i have ZERO issues. No corner wear, no sagging, no nada. She looks BRAND NEW! I carry her A LOT and I can carry her all day with no issue. She is much lighter than togo 30.  I am not a person who babies her bags but I am careful with all my things (to a reasonable level). I want all of my things to last so I do not throw them around or overly stuff. Only recently do I use an insert in my bags but that is mostly for organization, not structure as I move one insert from bag to bag as i switch (so the insert isn't always in the same bag). I do not have a chevre Kelly but I imagine if you are thinking of ordering that, it will be sellier. Sellier just doesn't sag in any leather. HTH!



SOLD! To the lady over here, a B30 in chèvre instead of the Kelly I was planning to order


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> SOLD! To the lady over here, a B30 in chèvre instead of the Kelly I was planning to order


heehee You are too cute! It will probably arrive in 1/2 the time too


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> heehee You are too cute! It will probably arrive in 1/2 the time too


I was hoping that


----------



## Notorious Pink

Luvhcv said:


> Hi everyone.  For those who have a b25 in chevre leather, can your sides batwing if you want it to? Meaning can you pill sides out a bit when you are wearing it? Thank you so much in advance. I’ve never had chevre before so trying to figure out if it will work in a b25.



Yes.
It’s something I don’t personally like, so I’m always pushing the sides back in.


----------



## ffy22

Has anyone placed an ostrich SO? I placed one BK in Nov 2017 and is still waiting for it. I am thinking that it won’t ever come....


----------



## cavluv

Is it just me or do the thread and lining options seem much smaller than previous seasons? 

I’m down to a couple options for my SO. One is Gris Perle B30 in chevre and I’m looking for a soft, delicate pink thread (a la glycine, sakura, confetti) and I can’t find anything. Would acajou or cyclamen work? Am I missing another soft color?? I don’t want a strong contrast stitch look, but might consider doing Gris agate or Tourterelle if I have to. Have no idea what lining to pick so open to suggestions!

My other thought is a bag in juane ambre chevre as that color suits my wardrobe of blues, whites and greys but will probably chicken out b/c I’m a wimp. Would love if anyone has any juane ambre chevre photos.


----------



## Luvhcv

BBC said:


> Yes.
> It’s something I don’t personally like, so I’m always pushing the sides back in.


Thank you so much, I love it both ways. Sometimes I like the ends sticking out so it looks bigger if I’m wearing super causal outfits and tucked in for a more classic look.  I’m so excited now but super scared of my chevre SO getting rejected, lost or me expiring before it ever shows up.


----------



## Blushingnude

Need opinions please~ 
I have a K32 rouge tomate and a K28 in rouge vif. Do I need a B25 in rouge casaque in chèvre??? Is it all too similar? 
Was thinking of doing one of the pink colors for interior.


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> 1 year 5 months. Ostrich.





ffy22 said:


> Has anyone placed an ostrich SO? I placed one BK in Nov 2017 and is still waiting for it. I am thinking that it won’t ever come....



Of course I couldn’t forget periogirl’s exciting post, and it looks like her timeline is within your wait time. Good luck!


----------



## cavluv

Blushingnude said:


> Need opinions please~
> I have a K32 rouge tomate and a K28 in rouge vif. Do I need a B25 in rouge casaque in chèvre??? Is it all too similar?
> Was thinking of doing one of the pink colors for interior.


Do you think you would use a B for situations you wouldn’t use your Ks in? I feel like Vif and Casaque are most similar.


----------



## Blushingnude

cavluv said:


> Do you think you would use a B for situations you wouldn’t use your Ks in? I feel like Vif and Casaque are most similar.



Ahhh I was hoping the RC in chèvre would make it noticeably different than rouge vif


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luvhcv said:


> Hi everyone.  For those who have a b25 in chevre leather, can your sides batwing if you want it to? Meaning can you pill sides out a bit when you are wearing it? Thank you so much in advance. I’ve never had chevre before so trying to figure out if it will work in a b25.


from my experience, B25 batwings v easily... whether u like it or not.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Blushingnude said:


> Need opinions please~
> I have a K32 rouge tomate and a K28 in rouge vif. Do I need a B25 in rouge casaque in chèvre??? Is it all too similar?
> Was thinking of doing one of the pink colors for interior.


I’m personally not a fan of rouge casque with a pink interior. One of my friends recently did RC with rose extreme interior and she regretted it. Hers was a k25 sellier and her issue was that you can’t really see the color difference.


----------



## forever132

Blushingnude said:


> Need opinions please~
> I have a K32 rouge tomate and a K28 in rouge vif. Do I need a B25 in rouge casaque in chèvre??? Is it all too similar?
> Was thinking of doing one of the pink colors for interior.



It’s all depends on how much you love red! Since B and K is totally different style, and if u love red, I will definitely go ahead with a RC cherve b. Also red and pink never goes wrong, make sure u find a proper pink, like hot pink or baby pink!!!


----------



## maplemoose

30 months in waiting for a croc SO... anyone longer than me?


----------



## wenyihsu

maplemoose said:


> 30 months in waiting for a croc SO... anyone longer than me?



Yes, lost track of time already. 5 or 6 years now. A tri-color K. Ordered when you could still order tri colors. Was told just last week that it should come this year.


----------



## maplemoose

wenyihsu said:


> Yes, lost track of time already. 5 or 6 years now. A tri-color K. Ordered when you could still order tri colors. Was told just last week that it should come this year.



Wow, good luck! I was told it would come by the end of year. So I am still hopeful it might come this year. Have seen bags showed up with similar leather, so I am prepared or at least my credit card is ready.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## wenyihsu

maplemoose said:


> Wow, good luck! I was told it would come by the end of year. So I am still hopeful it might come this year. Have seen bags showed up with similar leather, so I am prepared or at least my credit card is ready.



Mine is a matte croc. I cant even remember the specifics now cause it’s been so long. I know one of the colors was rested and coming back again so makes me hopeful that the bag will eventually show up. I’ve had another croc SO ordered years later show up already. I think that one took 2.5 years.


----------



## maplemoose

wenyihsu said:


> Mine is a matte croc. I cant even remember the specifics now cause it’s been so long. I know one of the colors was rested and coming back again so makes me hopeful that the bag will eventually show up. I’ve had another croc SO ordered years later show up already. I think that one took 2.5 years.



Thanks for useful information. Mine is shiny croc. Your sounds so dreamy. I love matte croc!!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

SugarMama said:


> Back from Paris to pick up my SO.  B30 etoupe / trench Togo with permabrass hardware.  Ready in just under 9 months.
> View attachment 4322285
> View attachment 4322286
> View attachment 4322287
> View attachment 4322288
> View attachment 4322289


Stunning,  especially perfect with your VCA ring. Is that black lip MOP?[emoji44] [emoji44] [emoji44] [emoji44]  I die[emoji7]


----------



## Txoceangirl

cavluv said:


> Is it just me or do the thread and lining options seem much smaller than previous seasons?
> 
> I’m down to a couple options for my SO. One is Gris Perle B30 in chevre and I’m looking for a soft, delicate pink thread (a la glycine, sakura, confetti) and I can’t find anything. Would acajou or cyclamen work? Am I missing another soft color?? I don’t want a strong contrast stitch look, but might consider doing Gris agate or Tourterelle if I have to. Have no idea what lining to pick so open to suggestions!
> 
> My other thought is a bag in juane ambre chevre as that color suits my wardrobe of blues, whites and greys but will probably chicken out b/c I’m a wimp. Would love if anyone has any juane ambre chevre photos.


Cyclamen would be beautiful. Soft but seen. Here is cyclamen on etoupe. Keep in mind this is upclose and under direct light. HTH

Good luck deciding!


----------



## navicular

doloresmia said:


> Has anyone placed an order for a kelly lakis 32? I was told it wasn’t an option...



I believe it is....saw it as one of the options (as I'm strongly considering putting in an order for a lakis 40). 
who has informed you otherwise?


----------



## Luvhcv

Israeli_Flava said:


> from my experience, B25 batwings v easily... whether u like it or not.


Thank you, this is what I was hoping for!


----------



## mibonbon

noegirl said:


> I think the standard length is 85 but you can order up to 110



Thank you!![emoji4]


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mibonbon said:


> Thank you!![emoji4]


If you are asking because you want to order a strap that will allow cross-body, I'd seriously measure the proper length for you. Some have just gone for 110... not realizing it is actually too long for many of us.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

forever132 said:


> It’s all depends on how much you love red! Since B and K is totally different style, and if u love red, I will definitely go ahead with a RC cherve b. Also red and pink never goes wrong, make sure u find a proper pink, like hot pink or baby pink!!!


Totally agree!
I think RC and Rose Tyrien interior would be AMAZING!


----------



## cavluv

Txoceangirl said:


> Cyclamen would be beautiful. Soft but seen. Here is cyclamen on etoupe. Keep in mind this is upclose and under direct light. HTH
> 
> Good luck deciding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390541



Thank you so much...this is so helpful and exactly what I was looking for since I can’t make a trip to my store before finalizing my SO. Hoping your chevre Sellier from 2017 is here!!


----------



## sbelle

maplemoose said:


> 30 months in waiting for a croc SO... anyone longer than me?



Have waited 36 months so far for a chevre 28 Kelly


----------



## Luvhcv

Hi can someone confirm chevre Birkin 25 orders are still being taken?  Someone just instant messaged me on Instagram that chevre isn’t being offered, she said her friend was told by an SA at the nyc Madison store no chevre.  I find this so hard to believe.  My appt is next week and I have my heart set on chevre.


----------



## Summerof89

trishaluvslv said:


> Stunning,  especially perfect with your VCA ring. Is that black lip MOP?[emoji44] [emoji44] [emoji44] [emoji44]  I die[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390535



That bag and that VCA RINGGGGGGG [emoji7]


----------



## SugarMama

trishaluvslv said:


> Stunning,  especially perfect with your VCA ring. Is that black lip MOP?[emoji44] [emoji44] [emoji44] [emoji44]  I die[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390535





Summerof89 said:


> That bag and that VCA RINGGGGGGG [emoji7]



Aww thank you both!!!!


----------



## maplemoose

sbelle said:


> Have waited 36 months so far for a chevre 28 Kelly



Thanks a lot, sbelle. Yeah, Chèvre is a hard one. But nothing beats a Kelly 28 in Chèvre. My next SO will be in Chèvre for sure.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

Luvhcv said:


> Hi can someone confirm chevre Birkin 25 orders are still being taken?  Someone just instant messaged me on Instagram that chevre isn’t being offered, she said her friend was told by an SA at the nyc Madison store no chevre.  I find this so hard to believe.  My appt is next week and I have my heart set on chevre.


There's definitely chevre available for K25 sellier, K28 sellier, and B30. Can't imagine why B25 would not be available.


----------



## Luvhcv

QuelleFromage said:


> There's definitely chevre available for K25 sellier, K28 sellier, and B30. Can't imagine why B25 would not be available.


Thank you quelleformage.  I thought the same thing too. Fingers crossed my SO doesn’t get rejected.


----------



## apinkcandy

It's my 1st time, My SA just told me she is going to put me down for a special order. Just want to know ahead of the time, if I will be selected for special order, Do I need to prepay for the bag? Will I be able to request for any leather, and hardware I want? I want to have a true RED kelly 28. What's the best red color for Hermes and best leather type (easy for care and holds its shape) for Kelly? Thank you so much!


----------



## tonkamama

apinkcandy said:


> It's my 1st time, My SA just told me she is going to put me down for a special order. Just want to know ahead of the time, if I will be selected for special order, Do I need to prepay for the bag? Will I be able to request for any leather, and hardware I want? I want to have a true RED kelly 28. What's the best red color for Hermes and best leather type (easy for care and holds its shape) for Kelly? Thank you so much!



Congratulations.  Not sure where your boutique is located you should ask your SA about prepaid.  I also suggest you read thru the thread starting Jan 2019 regarding leathers and hardwares that are being offered at current season (members have posted helpful links and photos just go back few pages you will find these information).  Personally I prefer rouge casaque in Togo or Clemence Retourné and Chèvre Sellier. HTH.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Txoceangirl said:


> Just got an email from my SA that one of my 2 outstanding SOs has arrived!  He won’t say which one but 1 is a K25 chevre Sellier ordered April ‘17 and a K25 retourne ordered this past Oct ‘18. My guess is the Sellier. I won’t know for another month as I’m travelling and won’t be able to get to the store until then. Ugh! A good problem to have



Well, wonders never cease and H will always be H!

I was able to get information from my SA about the SO arrival.  It is in fact my Oct '18 K25 retourne Etoupe togo, Ultraviolet interior and 110 strap.  6 months!!!  I'm in the US. 

And....the wait continues for my K25 chèvre sellier.  No surprises there being sellier and chèvre.  Of course, I would have preferred to have her arrive as opposed to the retourne.  But, a FULFILLED and ARRIVED order is the perfect order....


----------



## Notorious Pink

Luvhcv said:


> Hi can someone confirm chevre Birkin 25 orders are still being taken?  Someone just instant messaged me on Instagram that chevre isn’t being offered, she said her friend was told by an SA at the nyc Madison store no chevre.  I find this so hard to believe.  My appt is next week and I have my heart set on chevre.





QuelleFromage said:


> There's definitely chevre available for K25 sellier, K28 sellier, and B30. Can't imagine why B25 would not be available.



So I walked in to Madison today and asked my SA if I will be able to do an SO this season and he said we could just do it right then. Of course! 

I pride myself on always being ready for such an event and getting it all wrapped up quickly, I don’t want to waste anyone’s time and I spend way too much time obsessing here, anyway.

So my order is in! And yes, a B25 in chevre so it looks like it’s still being offered.


----------



## Luvhcv

BBC said:


> So I walked in to Madison today and asked my SA if I will be able to do an SO this season and he said we could just do it right then. Of course!
> 
> I pride myself on always being ready for such an event and getting it all wrapped up quickly, I don’t want to waste anyone’s time and I spend way too much time obsessing here, anyway.
> 
> So my order is in! And yes, a B25 in chevre so it looks like it’s still being offered.


You rock!!! And chevre rocks too!!!


----------



## trishaluvslv

SugarMama said:


> Aww thank you both!!!! [emoji813][emoji813]


[emoji8][emoji173]


----------



## coloradolvr

Hi I am wondering if anyone knows if a SO Birkin can be placed in Noir with Rose Gold H/W?  I did a search on this thread and nothing came up. I really hate to bother my SA again.  I feel like I've been a bit too needy lately! 

I know when I placed my SO Kelly RGH was not available, but I didn't ask about Birkin.


----------



## coloradolvr

trishaluvslv said:


> Stunning,  especially perfect with your VCA ring. Is that black lip MOP?[emoji44] [emoji44] [emoji44] [emoji44]  I die[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4390535


Beautiful!


----------



## Meta

coloradolvr said:


> Hi I am wondering if anyone knows if a SO Birkin can be placed in Noir with Rose Gold H/W?  I did a search on this thread and nothing came up. I really hate to bother my SA again.  I feel like I've been a bit too needy lately!
> 
> I know when I placed my SO Kelly RGH was not available, but I didn't ask about Birkin.


Please read here.


----------



## JetSetGo!

coloradolvr said:


> Hi I am wondering if anyone knows if a SO Birkin can be placed in Noir with Rose Gold H/W?  I did a search on this thread and nothing came up. I really hate to bother my SA again.  I feel like I've been a bit too needy lately!
> 
> I know when I placed my SO Kelly RGH was not available, but I didn't ask about Birkin.



Try this thread! Good luck. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-special-order-thread.925735/


----------



## coloradolvr

Meta said:


> Please read here.


Thank you so much!  Didn't see this thread originally.  Very helpful, but sadly not the answer I was hoping for


----------



## Notorious Pink

Luvhcv said:


> You rock!!! And chevre rocks too!!!



Thanks sweetie!!! [emoji1598]


----------



## Goodfrtune

A first world problem, I know...
Yesterday my wonderful SA called and offered me another SO. I couldn’t say no, why would I say no? Only problem is I really, really have no idea what to order. I’m going tomorrow afternoon and I am open to suggestions. My collection of B/K is as follows: K 28 in Blue Nuit with ph, brown suede K 32 with ph, B 35 noir with ph, B 35 etoupe with ph, B 35 malachite with ph, B 35 Raisin with rouge grenate interior with ph, B 35 Barenia F with ph, B 30 Craie with Blue hydra handles, sides and interior with bph. I was thinking about a K sellier, maybe a 25? Would love a red B but have a red Lindy and think it might be repetitive with how I would use it. I’m open to gh or permabrass as options but I am seriously confused. Would an etain K with black accents be boring or should I go for something fun like a pink? Or maybe a lighter grey? I kind of feel like I want to do something fun but I am really bad at thinking outside of the (orange) box. I would be happy to hear all input and guidance you may be able to offer. Or maybe a noir Kelly with gh? See...I can’t decide. Help...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ayc

coloradolvr said:


> Hi I am wondering if anyone knows if a SO Birkin can be placed in Noir with Rose Gold H/W?  I did a search on this thread and nothing came up. I really hate to bother my SA again.  I feel like I've been a bit too needy lately!
> 
> I know when I placed my SO Kelly RGH was not available, but I didn't ask about Birkin.


I was told RGH is not available for SO for K / B


----------



## coloradolvr

ayc said:


> I was told RGH is not available for SO for K / B



Thank you for your response!  Sad news but not unexpected.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Goodfrtune said:


> A first world problem, I know...
> Yesterday my wonderful SA called and offered me another SO. I couldn’t say no, why would I say no? Only problem is I really, really have no idea what to order. I’m going tomorrow afternoon and I am open to suggestions. My collection of B/K is as follows: K 28 in Blue Nuit with ph, brown suede K 32 with ph, B 35 noir with ph, B 35 etoupe with ph, B 35 malachite with ph, B 35 Raisin with rouge grenate interior with ph, B 35 Barenia F with ph, B 30 Craie with Blue hydra handles, sides and interior with bph. I was thinking about a K sellier, maybe a 25? Would love a red B but have a red Lindy and think it might be repetitive with how I would use it. I’m open to gh or permabrass as options but I am seriously confused. Would an etain K with black accents be boring or should I go for something fun like a pink? Or maybe a lighter grey? I kind of feel like I want to do something fun but I am really bad at thinking outside of the (orange) box. I would be happy to hear all input and guidance you may be able to offer. Or maybe a noir Kelly with gh? See...I can’t decide. Help...



K25 sellier is a great bag. I'd do that, in chevre if there is a color you like. Or a B30 in a dark color since you have one in a light color.


----------



## Goodfrtune

QuelleFromage said:


> K25 sellier is a great bag. I'd do that, in chevre if there is a color you like. Or a B30 in a dark color since you have one in a light color.



I definitely want to get chevre if I go the sellier route. Thank you so much for your suggestions!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Are certain stores limited to the type of SOs that can be placed? I was fortunate enough to place an order today and had read on this forum that i could do a Togo Sellier. However, when I asked my SA, she said it couldn't be done. She then called over the store Director who confirmed that a Togo Sellier couldn't be ordered. I was slightly disappointed and a bit confused but my bag had to be designed~! Lol. I ended up ordering a retourne because of the color combo i wanted but couldn't help but wonder... Togo Sellier really not possible as an SO?


----------



## ayc

lovefordiamonds said:


> Are certain stores limited to the type of SOs that can be placed? I was fortunate enough to place an order today and had read on this forum that i could do a Togo Sellier. However, when I asked my SA, she said it couldn't be done. She then called over the store Director who confirmed that a Togo Sellier couldn't be ordered. I was slightly disappointed and a bit confused but my bag had to be designed~! Lol. I ended up ordering a retourne because of the color combo i wanted but couldn't help but wonder... Togo Sellier really not possible as an SO?


I was told can not be done as well.


----------



## doloresmia

navicular said:


> I believe it is....saw it as one of the options (as I'm strongly considering putting in an order for a lakis 40).
> who has informed you otherwise?
> 
> View attachment 4390557



Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Goodfrtune said:


> A first world problem, I know...
> Yesterday my wonderful SA called and offered me another SO. I couldn’t say no, why would I say no? Only problem is I really, really have no idea what to order. I’m going tomorrow afternoon and I am open to suggestions. My collection of B/K is as follows: K 28 in Blue Nuit with ph, brown suede K 32 with ph, B 35 noir with ph, B 35 etoupe with ph, B 35 malachite with ph, B 35 Raisin with rouge grenate interior with ph, B 35 Barenia F with ph, B 30 Craie with Blue hydra handles, sides and interior with bph. I was thinking about a K sellier, maybe a 25? Would love a red B but have a red Lindy and think it might be repetitive with how I would use it. I’m open to gh or permabrass as options but I am seriously confused. Would an etain K with black accents be boring or should I go for something fun like a pink? Or maybe a lighter grey? I kind of feel like I want to do something fun but I am really bad at thinking outside of the (orange) box. I would be happy to hear all input and guidance you may be able to offer. Or maybe a noir Kelly with gh? See...I can’t decide. Help...



I really think you need a pop color.
Funny if I look at the colors you listed here -
Blue nuit, brown, noir, etoupe, Malachite, raisin, barenia, and craie/hydra, red

I am not seeing - 
pink, a light/bright green, yellow, orange, gray.

Perhaps pink and gray?

For a K25 Sellier would be Epsom - rose Azalee is offered and gorgeous. No bicolor exterior options if you’re doing gray, though, although I personally tend to order one color outside, another color inside, with the outside stitching to match the inside color and vice versatile.

You could also do pink and yellow [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Goodfrtune

BBC said:


> I really think you need a pop color.
> Funny if I look at the colors you listed here -
> Blue nuit, brown, noir, etoupe, Malachite, raisin, barenia, and craie/hydra, red
> 
> I am not seeing -
> pink, a light/bright green, yellow, orange, gray.
> 
> Perhaps pink and gray?
> 
> For a K25 Sellier would be Epsom - rose Azalee is offered and gorgeous. No bicolor exterior options if you’re doing gray, though, although I personally tend to order one color outside, another color inside, with the outside stitching to match the inside color and vice versatile.
> 
> You could also do pink and yellow [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Thank you so much for your input! I absolutely agree with your assessment of my bags and what my collection lacks. Sometimes you need an outside opinion to help you see what is (or is not) right in front of you. I’m going to go today and seriously consider adding a pink, bright green or gray for this SO. Maybe gray with a pink interior? Again, thank you for taking the time to respond and giving it some thought. I really do appreciate it!! [emoji4]


----------



## Goodfrtune

Appointment was postponed until next week. More time to think...


----------



## Notorious Pink

Goodfrtune said:


> Thank you so much for your input! I absolutely agree with your assessment of my bags and what my collection lacks. Sometimes you need an outside opinion to help you see what is (or is not) right in front of you. I’m going to go today and seriously consider adding a pink, bright green or gray for this SO. Maybe gray with a pink interior? Again, thank you for taking the time to respond and giving it some thought. I really do appreciate it!! [emoji4]



Lol I have spent A LOT of time over the years thinking about this and how I would (and do) approach it. I don’t know your colors or wardrobe, just what you already have covered and what you don’t, so that’s why I gave a list and you could see what ‘missing’ colors grabbed you. Gray with pink is fabulous. So is green with pink! Lol, all three orders I’ve placed, the interiors & contrast stitching are all (different shades of) pink. I looooove pink.

I walked into my boutique this week and asked if I was going to be able to place an SO this week and BAM! my SA says let’s do it now. It’s so nice to have the resources and people here so when that happened I knew what I wanted to order. My SA loves that I can do that. [emoji16]


----------



## Goodfrtune

BBC said:


> Lol I have spent A LOT of time over the years thinking about this and how I would (and do) approach it. I don’t know your colors or wardrobe, just what you already have covered and what you don’t, so that’s why I gave a list and you could see what ‘missing’ colors grabbed you. Gray with pink is fabulous. So is green with pink! Lol, all three orders I’ve placed, the interiors & contrast stitching are all (different shades of) pink. I looooove pink.
> 
> I walked into my boutique this week and asked if I was going to be able to place an SO this week and BAM! my SA says let’s do it now. It’s so nice to have the resources and people here so when that happened I knew what I wanted to order. My SA loves that I can do that. [emoji16]



My wardrobe is pretty boring. Mostly black but I am slowly trying to add some color. In the midst of a weight loss journey so I’m in a weird place where some things are too big and I’ve rediscovered some items that now fit again but am hoping they will soon be too big so I will need new things so right now it’s a lot of black, black and black. I think that’s one of the reasons why I am having such a hard time. I have a lot of neutral bags and would love the pop of color but I am trying to pick something for a wardrobe that doesn’t exist yet. That’s why I’m thinking maybe the gray with pink. But I do love green...I guess I will have to see what sings to me when I get there. Again, I thank you for helping me out. I am going to take your recommendations with me when I go. It’s wonderful to have supportive people to get ideas from and I greatly appreciate it [emoji173]️


----------



## QuelleFromage

Goodfrtune said:


> I definitely want to get chevre if I go the sellier route. Thank you so much for your suggestions!


You have a lot of the colors I have (noir, bleu nuit, raisin, Barenia). The chèvre colors are limited but that can make choices easier. For a pop in K25, I would suggest BE. For a jewel-tone blue, Bleu Saphir. Gris Perle is really pretty too and can work with a great pop lining and soft contrast stitch. 
(My last two chevre SOs were Raisin K25 and Noir B30.)


----------



## Goodfrtune

QuelleFromage said:


> You have a lot of the colors I have (noir, bleu nuit, raisin, Barenia). The chèvre colors are limited but that can make choices easier. For a pop in K25, I would suggest BE. For a jewel-tone blue, Bleu Saphir. Gris Perle is really pretty too and can work with a great pop lining and soft contrast stitch.
> (My last two chevre SOs were Raisin K25 and Noir B30.)



I saw the pictures of your Raisin and it was absolutely stunning! Thank you for your help, I am kind of happy that the chèvre colors are limited because it will make narrowing down my choices so much easier (I hope!) I have a BE cinhetic clutch but maybe the Blue Saphir...decisions! Thank you for input, greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Goodfrtune said:


> My wardrobe is pretty boring. Mostly black but I am slowly trying to add some color. In the midst of a weight loss journey so I’m in a weird place where some things are too big and I’ve rediscovered some items that now fit again but am hoping they will soon be too big so I will need new things so right now it’s a lot of black, black and black. I think that’s one of the reasons why I am having such a hard time. I have a lot of neutral bags and would love the pop of color but I am trying to pick something for a wardrobe that doesn’t exist yet. That’s why I’m thinking maybe the gray with pink. But I do love green...I guess I will have to see what sings to me when I get there. Again, I thank you for helping me out. I am going to take your recommendations with me when I go. It’s wonderful to have supportive people to get ideas from and I greatly appreciate it [emoji173]️



Think about your priorities- for me, the top Priority is leather. The chevre is THAT good. 

If, like me, that’s the top priority, then it does get somewhat limited, which in a way is good because it gives you a direction. The gray options in chevre are Gris Perle or etoupe. For green you have blue Paon and Vert vertigo -  both are gorgeous. Pink is just rose Pourpre. However, if you do green or gray you can do rose Tyrien interior [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Goodfrtune

BBC said:


> Think about your priorities- for me, the top Priority is leather. The chevre is THAT good.
> 
> If, like me, that’s the top priority, then it does get somewhat limited, which in a way is good because it gives you a direction. The gray options in chevre are Gris Perle or etoupe. For green you have blue Paon and Vert vertigo -  both are gorgeous. Pink is just rose Pourpre. However, if you do green or gray you can do rose Tyrien interior [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]



Hmm, blue paon is nice too! This is the kind of problem I like to have. Right now I am sitting with my mom at chemo. Makes me put things in perspective. I’m going to enjoy my appointment next week for my SO and we will see what I end up with. At least I know it’s Kelly 25 sellier in chèvre. I’m sure whatever I decide on, it will be lovely! Really appreciate all of your help!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Goodfrtune said:


> Hmm, blue paon is nice too! This is the kind of problem I like to have. Right now I am sitting with my mom at chemo. Makes me put things in perspective. I’m going to enjoy my appointment next week for my SO and we will see what I end up with. At least I know it’s Kelly 25 sellier in chèvre. I’m sure whatever I decide on, it will be lovely! Really appreciate all of your help!!


Wishing your mom the very best, I have been there  Sometimes these "luxury problems" help just because they are so frivolous in comparison to life. 

I'm with @BBC on chevre, it's so much nicer IMO, it's worth the fewer choices.


----------



## Goodfrtune

QuelleFromage said:


> Wishing your mom the very best, I have been there  Sometimes these "luxury problems" help just because they are so frivolous in comparison to life.
> 
> I'm with @BBC on chevre, it's so much nicer IMO, it's worth the fewer choices.



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## jenngu

My husband just placed a SO for Kelly 28 sellier in noir chèvre and permabrass.  I’m still on the fence if I should change to gold hardware instead.  Could it be possible for permabrass to oxidize slightly with age?  I was able to score a Kelly 28 retourne gold evercolor with rose azalea interior and palladium hardware from Paris this week.  Should I consider changing my order to a Birkin 30 noir or etoupe chèvre or togo?  Our SA is giving us a week if I want to change the SO!  Both bags would be my first Kelly / Birkin and I love both bag styles.  Not sure what makes sense.  I was told it’s possible to order Togo in sellier.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jenngu@gmail.co said:


> My husband just placed a SO for Kelly 28 sellier in noir chèvre and permabrass.  I’m still on the fence if I should change to gold hardware instead.  Could it be possible for permabrass to oxidize slightly with age?  I was able to score a Kelly 28 retourne gold evercolor with rose azalea interior and palladium hardware from Paris this week.  Should I consider changing my order to a Birkin 30 noir or etoupe chèvre or togo?  Our SA is giving us a week if I want to change the SO!  Both bags would be my first Kelly / Birkin and I love both bag styles.  Not sure what makes sense.  I was told it’s possible to order Togo in sellier.



A black sellier and gold retourné are very different, but you could get a Birkin 30 or a Kelly 25. If you want a sellier Kelly in a color that is offered in chèvre (like noir and étoupe) I would order chèvre before Togo any day.
If you know you want a Birkin one day, since you have your first K.....get the B!

I can't answer on permabrass except that I don't see why it would oxidize more than gold.


----------



## little.bear

mibonbon said:


> Does anyone know the strap’s standard length for kelly 25? And what length can we order for SO? TIA[emoji4]



Pretty sure Kelly 25 strap length is the same as Kelly 28 which is 85cm. I remember measuring the both. In SO you can get them between 70cm and up to 105cm I think? Plus minus. Others can chime in [emoji5]


----------



## kath00

Hello everyone,

Does anyone have a photo of the current available leathers and colors chart?  I believe it is the same as the Fall but I am not sure.  I would appreciate it!  Going to do an SO next weekend!  K


----------



## navicular

kath00 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have a photo of the current available leathers and colors chart?  I believe it is the same as the Fall but I am not sure.  I would appreciate it!  Going to do an SO next weekend!  K



This has been shared numerous times in the past several weeks in this very thread. 
Have you done your own search before posting  your query?


----------



## kath00

I just spent the last hour going through the posts from the last few weeks.  Good thing my 3mo is asleep.  I found one kinda fuzzy pix finally just now with tiny little squares. 

Is there by any chance a close up of the color options for Chevre that is more clear than the one I stumbled on. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## nicole0612

acrowcounted said:


> Please read through the thread. Most/all of your questions are answered within. No options have changed since the fall 2018 offerings.
> 
> For a short one stop post:
> 
> Exterior Colors
> View attachment 4387942
> 
> 
> Interior Colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387947
> View attachment 4387948
> View attachment 4387949
> 
> 
> Size and Leather Options
> View attachment 4387950
> View attachment 4387955
> 
> Kelly Versions
> View attachment 4387956
> 
> 
> Thread Colors
> View attachment 4387960





kath00 said:


> I just spent the last hour going through the posts from the last few weeks.  Good thing my 3mo is asleep.  I found one kinda fuzzy pix finally just now with tiny little squares.
> 
> Is there by any chance a close up of the color options for Chevre that is more clear than the one I stumbled on. Any help would be appreciated.



Here you go. Interior/exterior/thread/etc.
You can zoom in on the chèvre options, I zoomed in and attached the photo, it seems still readable to me.


----------



## fashionpsych

I’m having such a hard time deciding on the specs for my first SO in a Kelly sellier. I have read many posts in this thread about how amazing chevre is; unfortunately, the chevre color options are quite limited. Would love to do a light color like craie but I don’t want to go with epsom. For the SO veterans out there, what’s your suggestion for how to go about deciding on specs? Do you first narrow it down by leather, or do you go by color? I understand it’s totally subjective but any guidance would be appreciated. TIA!


----------



## azukitea

fashionpsych said:


> I’m having such a hard time deciding on the specs for my first SO in a Kelly sellier. I have read many posts in this thread about how amazing chevre is; unfortunately, the chevre color options are quite limited. Would love to do a light color like craie but I don’t want to go with epsom. For the SO veterans out there, what’s your suggestion for how to go about deciding on specs? Do you first narrow it down by leather, or do you go by color? I understand it’s totally subjective but any guidance would be appreciated. TIA!



For light colour Gris Perle Chevre would be magnificent!


----------



## bagidiotic

fashionpsych said:


> I’m having such a hard time deciding on the specs for my first SO in a Kelly sellier. I have read many posts in this thread about how amazing chevre is; unfortunately, the chevre color options are quite limited. Would love to do a light color like craie but I don’t want to go with epsom. For the SO veterans out there, what’s your suggestion for how to go about deciding on specs? Do you first narrow it down by leather, or do you go by color? I understand it’s totally subjective but any guidance would be appreciated. TIA!


Are you only after craie?
Sellier I will definitely go for chevre
We can't guide you
We can't read your mind
We don't know what you have and like
We only know you wanted sellier k


----------



## soccerzfan

I’m no expert but I usually start off with leather, if it’s a Kelly Sellier I would either do Chevre or togo since epsom is readily available and then choose the colors available. If you really wanted craie and it’s not offer in that leather then do craie in another leather unless it’s something you really really don’t like. 



fashionpsych said:


> I’m having such a hard time deciding on the specs for my first SO in a Kelly sellier. I have read many posts in this thread about how amazing chevre is; unfortunately, the chevre color options are quite limited. Would love to do a light color like craie but I don’t want to go with epsom. For the SO veterans out there, what’s your suggestion for how to go about deciding on specs? Do you first narrow it down by leather, or do you go by color? I understand it’s totally subjective but any guidance would be appreciated. TIA!


----------



## QuelleFromage

fashionpsych said:


> I’m having such a hard time deciding on the specs for my first SO in a Kelly sellier. I have read many posts in this thread about how amazing chevre is; unfortunately, the chevre color options are quite limited. Would love to do a light color like craie but I don’t want to go with epsom. For the SO veterans out there, what’s your suggestion for how to go about deciding on specs? Do you first narrow it down by leather, or do you go by color? I understand it’s totally subjective but any guidance would be appreciated. TIA!


Given that you can only get chevre in a special order and atm in a sellier, I'm still going to say chevre. Togo sellier is great but only if there is a must have color you cannot get in chevre. There are still several amazing colors available.
Why not Gris Perle for a light bag as Azukitea suggested?

For me I start with style and size then leather. Fortunately if you are looking for Kelly sellier 25 or 28 you can do Togo, Chevre, or Epsom. If you want 32 or larger, no Chevre.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Given that you can only get chevre in a special order and atm in a sellier, I'm still going to say chevre. Togo sellier is great but only if there is a must have color you cannot get in chevre. There are still several amazing colors available.
> Why not Gris Perle for a light bag as Azukitea suggested?
> 
> For me I start with style and size then leather. Fortunately if you are looking for Kelly sellier 25 or 28 you can do Togo, Chevre, or Epsom. If you want 32 or larger, no Chevre.



I was going to say that I start with leather but it just occurred to me that whatever I have wanted has always been offered in chevre as I only want smaller bags (B25 or 30, K25).

But really, chevre is just the best. [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## tonkamama

Dear Mod @papertiger would it be possible to update the title of the thread asking members to refer to post number 5041 for the current season SO charts?  Thank you for your consideration.  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...al-order-thread.925735/page-337#post-33013016


----------



## westcoastgal

fashionpsych said:


> I’m having such a hard time deciding on the specs for my first SO in a Kelly sellier. I have read many posts in this thread about how amazing chevre is; unfortunately, the chevre color options are quite limited. Would love to do a light color like craie but I don’t want to go with epsom. For the SO veterans out there, what’s your suggestion for how to go about deciding on specs? Do you first narrow it down by leather, or do you go by color? I understand it’s totally subjective but any guidance would be appreciated. TIA!


For me color trumps leather, but I think this is individual preference. Try and just think about a bag you would want - like a dream bag which is not in your collection, and also decide which color or leather is most important to you. 

But then because it’s a special order, it’s nice to have at least one detail that generally only comes with a SO, like brushed hardware or contrast stitch or pop color interior. Try and think of it as a fulfillment of your individual wish. Most importantly, design a bag that you’d enjoy using. Also enjoy the process!


----------



## EmileH

Just to add an alternative perspective, not everyone loves chevre. I know many people here do but I don’t. I prioritized color then size and style of bag, then I chose from the leathers available in that combination.


----------



## acrowcounted

EmileH said:


> Just to add an alternative perspective, not everyone loves chevre. I know many people here do but I don’t. I prioritized color then size and style of bag, then I chose from the leathers available in that combination.


I agree and am starting to feel like the crazy odd woman out in this thread haha. I personally don't care for the sheen of chèvre compared to togo or Epsom or Clemence. For my first SO, I went for color over leather but for my second, I went for leather first, then chose from those colors available. It's all a matter of personal preference.


----------



## PJW5813

It is always important to try not to hurt the feelings of others, but I think it's brave to express an opinion contrary to what appears to be the consensus.
Sometimes a contrary opinion enables the silent majority to show that what appears to be the consensus is only a reflection of the opinions expressed, not a reflection of the opinions held.


----------



## periogirl28

I like most leathers all the way from Chèvre to Epsom. For SOs the Chèvre list  is now very limited compared to before, so I would not choose it just for the leather, if I already have the colour. Makes sense yes? Not to hurt anyone’s feelings but I myself have no love for Barenia Faubourg and that’s totally alright too. So there will be more of that, for those who do.


----------



## peppers90

I was hoping to SO an Elan but was told can only
order one color leather and no contrast stitching.  So I changed to 28k.  I really like bi color or contrast stitching, will play waiting game for single color Elan.


----------



## acrowcounted

peppers90 said:


> I was hoping to SO an Elan but was told can only
> order one color leather and no contrast stitching.  So I changed to 28k.  I really like bi color or contrast stitching, will play waiting game for single color Elan.


My understanding is that Elan Constances are currently SO only. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong (as I would love to have one!)


----------



## Notorious Pink

EmileH said:


> Just to add an alternative perspective, not everyone loves chevre. I know many people here do but I don’t. I prioritized color then size and style of bag, then I chose from the leathers available in that combination.





acrowcounted said:


> I agree and am starting to feel like the crazy odd woman out in this thread haha. I personally don't care for the sheen of chèvre compared to togo or Epsom or Clemence. For my first SO, I went for color over leather but for my second, I went for leather first, then chose from those colors available. It's all a matter of personal preference.





PJW5813 said:


> It is always important to try not to hurt the feelings of others, but I think it's brave to express an opinion contrary to what appears to be the consensus.
> Sometimes a contrary opinion enables the silent majority to show that what appears to be the consensus is only a reflection of the opinions expressed, not a reflection of the opinions held.



Of course! Not everyone loves chevre. I apologize for coming across as presumptive. 

I think in this subforum we all appreciate various perspectives. It’s all about personal taste. Many people don’t like Epsom but I do. Actually right now each of my H bags is a different leather from all the others.  and I’ve owned bags in four other leathers over the years. There’s something for everyone!


----------



## fashionpsych

BBC said:


> Of course! Not everyone loves chevre. I apologize for coming across as presumptive.
> 
> I think in this subforum we all appreciate various perspectives. It’s all about personal taste. Many people don’t like Epsom but I do. Actually right now each of my H bags is a different leather from all the others.  and I’ve owned bags in four other leathers over the years. There’s something for everyone!



You’re right, it’s all about personal taste. However, I still appreciate reading about the different perspectives many of you have, which is why I posted my question (I wasn’t asking for my mind to be read, as one member put it). Thanks to all of you who kindly shared your opinions! [emoji173]️


----------



## FreddieMac

With all the recent reports of more limited colour selections, certain styles no longer available in certain leathers and many styles now being mono-colour, it sounds to me like H really is working hard to standardise and streamline the process, resulting in more consistent 6-9 month order windows.

Whilst this is commendable (who wants to be waiting 2+ years with no news?), the loss of some creativity is a shame.

I suppose 95+% of folks are doing B’s and K’s, for which there are still the most options, so it’s those with the most extensive collections and particular tastes that may suffer.

Sorry, just my musings after thinking about what I would order right now should I have the opportunity!


----------



## Meta

peppers90 said:


> I was hoping to SO an Elan but was told can only
> order one color leather and no contrast stitching.





acrowcounted said:


> My understanding is that Elan Constances are currently SO only. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong (as I would love to have one!)


Constance Elan in regular leather is only available via SO. Exotic Constance Elan is however still available via PO if I'm not mistaken. HTH



FreddieMac said:


> *With all the recent reports of more limited colour selections, certain styles no longer available in certain leathers and many styles now being mono-colour*, it sounds to me like H really is working hard to standardise and streamline the process, resulting in more consistent 6-9 month order windows.


Bicolor options for bag styles haven't changed since the a la carte process began in FW16. It remains to be the same bag styles: Birkin, Kelly (retourne and sellier), Constance, Bolide, Plume, Jige, Kelly Depeche and Sac a Depeche.


----------



## pretty99

acrowcounted said:


> Please read through the thread. Most/all of your questions are answered within. No options have changed since the fall 2018 offerings.
> 
> For a short one stop post:
> 
> Exterior Colors
> View attachment 4387942
> 
> 
> Interior Colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4387947
> View attachment 4387948
> View attachment 4387949
> 
> 
> Size and Leather Options
> View attachment 4387950
> View attachment 4387955
> 
> Kelly Versions
> View attachment 4387956
> 
> 
> Thread Colors
> View attachment 4387960



just a little additional information about SO's, my SA told me H will refresh these colors and availability now annually.
So the next round of SO to be place Oct will have new options; just like last year they had the kelly au galop, lettre Kelly and enamel constance being able to added into the SO list.


----------



## EmileH

BBC said:


> Of course! Not everyone loves chevre. I apologize for coming across as presumptive.
> 
> I think in this subforum we all appreciate various perspectives. It’s all about personal taste. Many people don’t like Epsom but I do. Actually right now each of my H bags is a different leather from all the others.  and I’ve owned bags in four other leathers over the years. There’s something for everyone!



You did not seem presumptive at all. It’s just that so many people here love chevre that it sometimes seems like that’s the obvious choice. I just wanted to offer another perspective. [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> Constance Elan in regular leather is only available via SO. Exotic Constance Elan is however still available via PO if I'm not mistaken. HTH
> 
> 
> Bicolor options for bag styles haven't changed since the a la carte process began in FW16. It remains to be the same bag styles: Birkin, Kelly (retourne and sellier), Constance, Bolide, Plume, Jige, Kelly Depeche and Sac a Depeche.



Oops, my bad. I thought some of the other bags used to be available Bicolor.
Thanks for clarifying


----------



## TeeCee77

Can anyone comment on how long their ostrich SO took!? I know I’m supposed to place it and forgot it, but I’ve seen a lot of gris agate popping up lately and can’t help but get excited mine might be in the mix [emoji7]


----------



## lulilu

westcoastgal said:


> For me color trumps leather, but I think this is individual preference. Try and just think about a bag you would want - like a dream bag which is not in your collection, and also decide which color or leather is most important to you.
> 
> But then because it’s a special order, it’s nice to have at least one detail that generally only comes with a SO, like brushed hardware or contrast stitch or pop color interior. Try and think of it as a fulfillment of your individual wish. Most importantly, design a bag that you’d enjoy using. Also enjoy the process!



Agree.  Don't feel you must get chevre because it's only available SO.  But do take advantage of some detail only offered by SO, as westcoastgal describes.  If your heart is set on craie, get it in an available leather.


----------



## footlocker

Any intel on lakis?  
Will they accept bi-color lakis this round?  If not, can we just request change of the tread color?  Lakis only available in swift?
Thanks. 

Also any info on what leather are available for Kelly?

Thanks girls.


----------



## Meta

footlocker said:


> Any intel on lakis?
> Will they accept bi-color lakis this round?  If not, can we just request change of the tread color?  Lakis only available in swift?
> Thanks.
> 
> Also any info on what leather are available for Kelly?
> 
> Thanks girls.


Kelly Lakis is strictly single color and in Swift only - one can only choose the color, size, and hw. @navicular posted it here. 

For Kelly, are you interested in Sellier or Retourne?


----------



## footlocker

Meta said:


> Kelly Lakis is strictly single color and in Swift only - one can only choose the color, size, and hw. @navicular posted it here.
> 
> For Kelly, are you interested in Sellier or Retourne?


Thanks much. 

For K, i want retorune in size 40.....


----------



## Meta

footlocker said:


> Thanks much.
> 
> For K, i want retorune in size 40.....


Togo is the only leather option for size 40. HTH.


----------



## luckylove

TeeCee77 said:


> Can anyone comment on how long their ostrich SO took!? I know I’m supposed to place it and forgot it, but I’ve seen a lot of gris agate popping up lately and can’t help but get excited mine might be in the mix [emoji7]



Hi! I placed mine in the fall of 2017 and I am still patiently waiting.... I hope we won't have to wait too much longer!


----------



## Animetc

GNIPPOHS said:


> 23months in the making.... Blue hydra/sapphire chevre k25!!
> 
> View attachment 4370971



Oh my! This option is still available in chevre SO and you’ve definitely got me considering it!


----------



## Monaliceke

luckylove said:


> Hi! I placed mine in the fall of 2017 and I am still patiently waiting.... I hope we won't have to wait too much longer!


Me too. Not sure if it’s normal that there wasn’t any feedback on whether my request is accepted or not.


----------



## acrowcounted

luxemadam said:


> Me too. Not sure if it’s normal that there wasn’t any feedback on whether my request is accepted or not.


It is kind of odd in this day and age to have such a lack of a paper trial for these orders but your SA should be able to look on the computer and see that your order is at least still active (not cancelled).


----------



## hbr

TeeCee77 said:


> Can anyone comment on how long their ostrich SO took!? I know I’m supposed to place it and forgot it, but I’ve seen a lot of gris agate popping up lately and can’t help but get excited mine might be in the mix [emoji7]



I place a SO at FSH for a K25 sellier in ostrich in Nov of 2018. Was told 6-9 months. We shall see!  My SA told me since it’s a pretty straight forward order it should be within the quoted time frame. She said that chèvre orders do take longer in general. Hope u hear news soon!

By the way- once we do get the email, how long does one have to get over to FSH?  I’m in CA.


----------



## footlocker

Meta said:


> Togo is the only leather option for size 40. HTH.


Thank you very much for the intel.  =)


----------



## EmileH

hbr said:


> I place a SO at FSH for a K25 sellier in ostrich in Nov of 2018. Was told 6-9 months. We shall see!  My SA told me since it’s a pretty straight forward order it should be within the quoted time frame. She said that chèvre orders do take longer in general. Hope u hear news soon!
> 
> By the way- once we do get the email, how long does one have to get over to FSH?  I’m in CA.



The SAs tell you that you have as long as you want as long as you are in contact but the leather department sends you an email asking you to wire the funds immediately. I wired the money and picked it up 6 weeks later. I’m not sure if the wire transfer is mandatory but they emailed about a belt I had asked my SA for about a week later and I asked if they could just hold it and I would pay with my other purchases when I got there. Each wire transfer has a fee attached at my bank. They sold the belt to someone else and told me it never arrived. Despite the email I received saying it had. And I have a long purchase history with the same SAs. So you have to decide if you will do the wire transfer. The risk of course is that you get there and the bag isn’t to your specifications.


----------



## sarahfl

My SO B25 Chevre just arrived. I placed the order in Paris in Oct 2018. I was told it was going to take a year, so I didn't expect it to be ready in such a short time. My friend had a SO K25 sellier Chevre placed a month later in the same store, still waiting. Hope all of your pending SOs come soon!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hbr

EmileH said:


> The SAs tell you that you have as long as you want as long as you are in contact but the leather department sends you an email asking you to wire the funds immediately. I wired the money and picked it up 6 weeks later. I’m not sure if the wire transfer is mandatory but they emailed about a belt I had asked my SA for about a week later and I asked if they could just hold it and I would pay with my other purchases when I got there. Each wire transfer has a fee attached at my bank. They sold the belt to someone else and told me it never arrived. Despite the email I received saying it had. And I have a long purchase history with the same SAs. So you have to decide if you will do the wire transfer. The risk of course is that you get there and the bag isn’t to your specifications.



Thank you!  When I placed the order I asked my SA how much time I have to come get it as she knows I’m in CA. She said they could maybe hold it for a month but it all depends on the SM. The idea of wiring money and then it not being what I hoped is what concerns me. Will just have to cross that bridge once we get there!


----------



## Monaliceke

acrowcounted said:


> It is kind of odd in this day and age to have such a lack of a paper trial for these orders but your SA should be able to look on the computer and see that your order is at least still active (not cancelled).


I have not been very active at the store since I did my SO in Dec 2017. Been really busy with work and lacking energy to shop IRL. Much prefer online shopping these days. I pretty much given up hope for the SO to materialise. I am happy with what I have. If I get the call, it will be great. If not, my wallet and DH will be happy  anyway.


----------



## peppers90

acrowcounted said:


> My understanding is that Elan Constances are currently SO only. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong (as I would love to have one!)



I have heard some have arrived but very few, very rare.  So probably better to SO an Elan.  I would love one also!!   Maybe someday.....


----------



## tramcaro

hbr said:


> I place a SO at FSH for a K25 sellier in ostrich in Nov of 2018. Was told 6-9 months. We shall see!  My SA told me since it’s a pretty straight forward order it should be within the quoted time frame. She said that chèvre orders do take longer in general. Hope u hear news soon!
> 
> By the way- once we do get the email, how long does one have to get over to FSH?  I’m in CA.



3 months is max time to pick up, I think, but maybe even sooner...  Best to double check when you get the email.


----------



## wenyihsu

I got the call this morning and rushed over to the store as I was in the area. I have a couple outstanding SOs so wasnt sure which one. After a little over 2 years, she has arrived. My first sellier togo! Gris Mouette + Craie


----------



## wenyihsu

Here’s a side pic


----------



## bagidiotic

wenyihsu said:


> Here’s a side pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400496


Beautiful Congratulations


----------



## xxDxx

wenyihsu said:


> Here’s a side pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400496



Wow I love the color combo! And a Togo sellier is extra special! Congrats [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Txoceangirl

wenyihsu said:


> Here’s a side pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400496


Gorgeous!


----------



## dooneybaby

wenyihsu said:


> Here’s a side pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400496


This is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## westcoastgal

wenyihsu said:


> I got the call this morning and rushed over to the store as I was in the area. I have a couple outstanding SOs so wasnt sure which one. After a little over 2 years, she has arrived. My first sellier togo! Gris Mouette + Craie
> View attachment 4400492


Lovely!


----------



## Notorious Pink

wenyihsu said:


> Here’s a side pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400496



Fabulous!


----------



## LT bag lady

wenyihsu said:


> Here’s a side pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400496



You have great taste!  Very elegant and beautiful. [emoji7]


----------



## dooneybaby

wenyihsu said:


> I got the call this morning and rushed over to the store as I was in the area. I have a couple outstanding SOs so wasnt sure which one. After a little over 2 years, she has arrived. My first sellier togo! Gris Mouette + Craie
> View attachment 4400492


How does the pricing work with a special order? Do you pay ahead, or do you pay once the item comes in, factoring in all the price increases since you initially placed the order?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

wenyihsu said:


> Here’s a side pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400496


Wonderful!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## wenyihsu

dooneybaby said:


> How does the pricing work with a special order? Do you pay ahead, or do you pay once the item comes in, factoring in all the price increases since you initially placed the order?



Yes, you pay the price of whatever a togo sellier bag is when it arrives.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

wenyihsu said:


> I got the call this morning and rushed over to the store as I was in the area. I have a couple outstanding SOs so wasnt sure which one. After a little over 2 years, she has arrived. My first sellier togo! Gris Mouette + Craie
> View attachment 4400492



Big congrats!!  Love your neutral combo and a togo sellier is . Really hope mine will arrive soon


----------



## ladyhermes

after 10 m she is here. B30 epsom rose pourpre with gris mouette interior and contrast stitching, permabrass hardware


----------



## licencetocook

wenyihsu said:


> Here’s a side pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400496



Bag twins except for the contrast stitching in yours! I waited just over two years for mine as well.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wenyihsu said:


> I got the call this morning and rushed over to the store as I was in the area. I have a couple outstanding SOs so wasnt sure which one. After a little over 2 years, she has arrived. My first sellier togo! Gris Mouette + Craie
> View attachment 4400492


Gahhhhhh love her!!! Fantastic combo dear!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

licencetocook said:


> Bag twins except for the contrast stitching in yours! I waited just over two years for mine as well.


Oh wow!!! Double trouble! Congrats!!! She's fantastic!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

wenyihsu said:


> Here’s a side pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400496


Beautiful combo.  That works great for almost the whole year.


----------



## westcoastgal

ladyhermes said:


> View attachment 4400765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 10 m she is here. B30 epsom rose pourpre with gris mouette interior and contrast stitching, permabrass hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400766


This RP combo is gorgeous with the permabrass.


----------



## Notorious Pink

ladyhermes said:


> View attachment 4400765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 10 m she is here. B30 epsom rose pourpre with gris mouette interior and contrast stitching, permabrass hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400766



Loooooove this!!!


----------



## ffy22

nicole0612 said:


> Of course I couldn’t forget periogirl’s exciting post, and it looks like her timeline is within your wait time. Good luck!


Thanks! It makes me feel better now.


----------



## fatcat2523

So I have placed an order for mom 3 years ago, last year my SA has told me it was here but turns out to be someone else when we unboxed. I got another call today stating it has arrived. So I hoped this is correct this time.


----------



## noegirl

Goodfrtune said:


> My wardrobe is pretty boring. Mostly black but I am slowly trying to add some color. In the midst of a weight loss journey so I’m in a weird place where some things are too big and I’ve rediscovered some items that now fit again but am hoping they will soon be too big so I will need new things so right now it’s a lot of black, black and black. I think that’s one of the reasons why I am having such a hard time. I have a lot of neutral bags and would love the pop of color but I am trying to pick something for a wardrobe that doesn’t exist yet. That’s why I’m thinking maybe the gray with pink. But I do love green...I guess I will have to see what sings to me when I get there. Again, I thank you for helping me out. I am going to take your recommendations with me when I go. It’s wonderful to have supportive people to get ideas from and I greatly appreciate it [emoji173]️



What about Gris Perle with malachite or vert vertigo interior 
Or malachite with Gris Asphalte interior.


----------



## LVLover

Can someone post a pic of what version of color schemes are available for Birkin? Like for example: version 1: all one color version 2: 1 color for main bag, color 2 is piping and interior. The link is broken in the post 5401 which I think had this info.


----------



## floflo

wenyihsu said:


> Here’s a side pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400496



I like how the black trims seem to stand out more than usual. Really defines the bag!  Beautiful!


----------



## tonkamama

LVLover said:


> Can someone post a pic of what version of color schemes are available for Birkin? Like for example: version 1: all one color version 2: 1 color for main bag, color 2 is piping and interior. The link is broken in the post 5401 which I think had this info.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## kristenchui

wenyihsu said:


> Yes, lost track of time already. 5 or 6 years now. A tri-color K. Ordered when you could still order tri colors. Was told just last week that it should come this year.


May I ask your tri color K is it in croc? that would be so nice if its back this year!!


----------



## kristenchui

hbr said:


> I place a SO at FSH for a K25 sellier in ostrich in Nov of 2018. Was told 6-9 months. We shall see!  My SA told me since it’s a pretty straight forward order it should be within the quoted time frame. She said that chèvre orders do take longer in general. Hope u hear news soon!
> 
> By the way- once we do get the email, how long does one have to get over to FSH?  I’m in CA.


I got the email in beginning of Feb and picking mine in mid April.  so over two months. did your SA say if SO count as part of your 2 per year quota? I have one said yes and another (which is not my usual SA) say it doesn't count towards it... wondering what your SA at FSH says


----------



## kristenchui

LovingTheOrange said:


> 7 months and 10 days for my quelle idole in swift. Posting a photo of me picking it up from the store last week  I'M SO HAPPY OMG
> 
> Full reveal and background story here! I also answered a bunch of questions in the Kelly Doll FAQ.
> 
> View attachment 4387353


OMG im soooo happy for your dear!!!


----------



## hopiko

wenyihsu said:


> Here’s a side pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400496



Gorgeous, elegant classic!  Congrats!  I love togo sellier!  The stitching is wonderful.  Congrats!



ladyhermes said:


> View attachment 4400765
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 10 m she is here. B30 epsom rose pourpre with gris mouette interior and contrast stitching, permabrass hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400766



Beautiful!  Love the pop of color with the GM stitching!  Congrats!



licencetocook said:


> Bag twins except for the contrast stitching in yours! I waited just over two years for mine as well.



Beautiful!  It is a classic beauty!  So interesting to be able to see the difference with contrast vs. no contrast stitching.  I usually go with the contrast but I must say that this is really stunning!  Congrats!


----------



## MyCasualObsession

I’m thinking of doing my SO for my Kelly Sellier 28 (option 3) in gris perle w/ bleu hydra trim, all in chevre.... but am a little scared it might not turn out well.  I can’t seem to find any pictures for this combination. Does anyone have pictures they can share?  Much appreciated.  If this is not the right place to post this question, pls direct me to the right thread. Thank you!


----------



## LVLover

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4401748



Thanks!!

If I want a version 2 two tone: stitching, piping, handle, side straps, hanging key fob, and lining. DO I pick a color from the leather and leather lining?

For example: Malachite togo for the bag, with Rose pourpre for the exterior accent. However, rose pourpre is not available in a lining. So would I pick then a different lining color?? 

I have a version 2 color scheme special order, however my SA placed it for me so I wasn't aware of the  if the exterior accent color was also available in the lining color. I have a version 0 w/ contrasting lining and I actually picked from the lining options.


----------



## Meta

MyCasualObsession said:


> I’m thinking of doing my SO for my Kelly Sellier 28 (option 3) in gris perle w/ bleu hydra trim, all in chevre.... but am a little scared it might not turn out well.  I can’t seem to find any pictures for this combination. Does anyone have pictures they can share?  Much appreciated.  If this is not the right place to post this question, pls direct me to the right thread. Thank you!


When I did a bicolor exterior SO, I did a mock up playing with the primary color and secondary color on the various versions. In your case, you could potentially do the same by mocking up with Gris Perle as primary with Bleu Hydra as secondary and vice-versa for version 3 to get a good visual on how the final product would look. This exercise helped me in picking the right primary vs secondary color for my bicolor exterior SO as I ended up picking a different version on what I had intended without a visual. HTH. 



LVLover said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> If I want a version 2 two tone: stitching, piping, handle, side straps, hanging key fob, and lining. DO I pick a color from the leather and leather lining?
> 
> For example: Malachite togo for the bag, with Rose pourpre for the exterior accent. However, rose pourpre is not available in a lining. So would I pick then a different lining color??
> 
> I have a version 2 color scheme special order, however my SA placed it for me so I wasn't aware of the  if the exterior accent color was also available in the lining color. I have a version 0 w/ contrasting lining and I actually picked from the lining options.


For version 2 you pick both colors from the leather that you want. The lining colors does not apply for this version.


----------



## hbr

kristenchui said:


> I got the email in beginning of Feb and picking mine in mid April.  so over two months. did your SA say if SO count as part of your 2 per year quota? I have one said yes and another (which is not my usual SA) say it doesn't count towards it... wondering what your SA at FSH says



Thanks!  Hope you share pics of your SO . 

She did say it was part of the 2 per year quota. When I placed the order, I had already purchased a KP which also counts towards the quota but since this won’t be ready until later this year and it was placed in 2018 it’s fine.


----------



## jenngu

I'm debating my SO for K28 sellier (noir chevre with blue paon interior and permabrass hardware ).  I'm not able to find a visual comparison of the size K25 vs K28.  I'm 5'4" and want to use it for everyday use.  I am not worried so much about capacity but prefer the one that looks better on my frame.  Does K25 sellier or K28 sellier look closer in size to K28 retourne (I own gold K28 retourne)?  

Also, does anyone have experience with ordering a bag with permabrass hardware?  If I'm not able to decide, my other option is to order B30 in noir chevre or gris asphalt/ etain togo.


----------



## MyCasualObsession

Thank you for the suggestion! I will do that.


----------



## beerbee

Have been admiring all the creations here being a newbie.

Advance Apologise if my question is too naive, is box calfskin still available for SO please? 

If not, is Birkin made with Box calfskin still in production please?

Any info will be hugely appreciated!


----------



## bagidiotic

beerbee said:


> Have been admiring all the creations here being a newbie.
> 
> Advance Apologise if my question is too naive, is box calfskin still available for SO please?
> 
> If not, is Birkin made with Box calfskin still in production please?
> 
> Any info will be hugely appreciated!


If you had read special order thread the answer is no
Podium order thread the answer is no too
Rare leathers are subject to push offer only


----------



## oohshinythings

acrowcounted said:


> My understanding is that Elan Constances are currently SO only. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong (as I would love to have one!)


I was offered an Elan (not SO) this year but it was in croc. Declined as I had a C18 in the same colour


----------



## ladyhermes

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous, elegant classic!  Congrats!  I love togo sellier!  The stitching is wonderful.  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  Love the pop of color with the GM stitching!  Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!  It is a classic beauty!  So interesting to be able to see the difference with contrast vs. no contrast stitching.  I usually go with the contrast but I must say that this is really stunning!  Congrats!



Many thanks, think contrast stitching can really make a bag if it’s done right.


----------



## bagidiotic

oohshinythings said:


> I was offered an Elan (not SO) this year but it was in croc. Declined as I had a C18 in the same colour


Yes elan only comes in exotic for po
Other leather in elan has to be so


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## beerbee

bagidiotic said:


> If you had read special order thread the answer is no
> Podium order thread the answer is no too
> Rare leathers are subject to push offer only


Thank you so much! The pursuit begins!

I was getting scarf at my local store yerstersay, the SA got out from the display cabinet a bbk28 GHW for me to play with; so beautiful and I was hooked on the spot.


----------



## bagidiotic

beerbee said:


> Thank you so much! The pursuit begins!
> 
> I was getting scarf at my local store yerstersay, the SA got out from the display cabinet a bbk28 GHW for me to play with; so beautiful and I was hooked on the spot.


It's gonna be a long pursuit 
Enjoy this slippery orange hook haha


----------



## Notorious Pink

LVLover said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> If I want a version 2 two tone: stitching, piping, handle, side straps, hanging key fob, and lining. DO I pick a color from the leather and leather lining?
> 
> For example: Malachite togo for the bag, with Rose pourpre for the exterior accent. However, rose pourpre is not available in a lining. So would I pick then a different lining color??
> 
> I have a version 2 color scheme special order, however my SA placed it for me so I wasn't aware of the  if the exterior accent color was also available in the lining color. I have a version 0 w/ contrasting lining and I actually picked from the lining options.





Meta said:


> For version 2 you pick both colors from the leather that you want. The lining colors does not apply for this version.



This is confusing. I think what @LVLover is calling version 2 is now called version 4. 

Just to be clear, if you are doing any version with a bicolor exterior, the accent color and the interior color have to be the same and they have to be on both the interior list and your leather’s exterior list.

For example, then, Malachite and Rose Pourpre bicolor in Togo with Malachite as the main color and Pourpre as the accent is not available this season because Pourpre is not on the interior list. You could, however, do these colors with Pourpre as the main and Malachite as the accent because Malachite is on the interior list.


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenngu@gmail.co said:


> I'm debating my SO for K28 sellier (noir chevre with blue paon interior and permabrass hardware ).  I'm not able to find a visual comparison of the size K25 vs K28.  I'm 5'4" and want to use it for everyday use.  I am not worried so much about capacity but prefer the one that looks better on my frame.  Does K25 sellier or K28 sellier look closer in size to K28 retourne (I own gold K28 retourne)?
> 
> Also, does anyone have experience with ordering a bag with permabrass hardware?  If I'm not able to decide, my other option is to order B30 in noir chevre or gris asphalt/ etain togo.



There are plenty of threads in this subforum (I believe the reference section) comparing sizes. Please do a search.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I’ve been offered my first SO and I couldn’t be happier!   I am considering a K28 Sellier in Noir as I don’t have a black H yet.  I was originally thinking of Chevre, since it’s only avail thru SO.  But after seeing  a picture of Togo sellier now I’m on the fence.  They both look wonderful.  I’m going to do a contrast stitch, white maybe.   Any advice?


----------



## Notorious Pink

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I’ve been offered my first SO and I couldn’t be happier!   I am considering a K28 Sellier in Noir as I don’t have a black H yet.  I was originally thinking of Chevre, since it’s only avail thru SO.  But after seeing  a picture of Togo sellier now I’m on the fence.  They both look wonderful.  I’m going to do a contrast stitch, white maybe.   Any advice?



You really can’t go wrong with either one! I love both but prefer chevre. Some people don’t like the sheen, however.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

BBC said:


> You really can’t go wrong with either one! I love both but prefer chevre. Some people don’t like the sheen, however.


I like the sheen and this may be my only chance at an SO but the Togo also looks great.


----------



## mp4

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I like the sheen and this may be my only chance at an SO but the Togo also looks great.



You can't get either without a SO.  Choose what you really want.  Both options are special order only.  When selecting my first SO years ago, I struggled with chevre vs togo….since chevre is only available through SO, but not in the color I wanted (which was also only available by SO at the time).  I went with the color I wanted.  I loved that bag (skunk issue stole her from me).  Never once thought about the leather.


----------



## periogirl28

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I like the sheen and this may be my only chance at an SO but the Togo also looks great.


If you do love Chèvre and you think this is your only chance of an SO, I would highly recommend doing that first. One never knows if and when Hermes decides not to offer any Chèvre at all.


----------



## bagidiotic

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I like the sheen and this may be my only chance at an SO but the Togo also looks great.


Chevre
You can get Togo in many ways 
Plus weight difference is a good factor too


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> This is confusing. I think what @LVLover is calling version 2 is now called version 4.
> 
> Just to be clear, if you are doing any version with a bicolor exterior, the accent color and the interior color have to be the same and they have to be on both the interior list and your leather’s exterior list.
> 
> For example, then, Malachite and Rose Pourpre bicolor in Togo with Malachite as the main color and Pourpre as the accent is not available this season because Pourpre is not on the interior list. You could, however, do these colors with Pourpre as the main and Malachite as the accent because Malachite is on the interior list.



This is my understanding as well. If the color isn't available in chèvre pigmentée (the lining chevre, no idea why it's called that since all non-saddle leathers are dyed), H can't magically create your lining leather.



ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I’ve been offered my first SO and I couldn’t be happier!   I am considering a K28 Sellier in Noir as I don’t have a black H yet.  I was originally thinking of Chevre, since it’s only avail thru SO.  But after seeing  a picture of Togo sellier now I’m on the fence.  They both look wonderful.  I’m going to do a contrast stitch, white maybe.   Any advice?





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I like the sheen and this may be my only chance at an SO but the Togo also looks great.



 If you like the sheen I would do chèvre unless you are absolutely in love with a color that's only available in Togo. Since you want noir, you should be fine. Here's mine (this is a 28):


----------



## tonkamama

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I like the sheen and this may be my only chance at an SO but the Togo also looks great.


If you like the sheen you should definitely consider chèvre over togo.  Also I have read somewhere on the forum that togo Sellier SO isn’t always available please double check with your boutique for availability.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

mp4 said:


> You can't get either without a SO.  Choose what you really want.  Both options are special order only.  When selecting my first SO years ago, I struggled with chevre vs togo….since chevre is only available through SO, but not in the color I wanted (which was also only available by SO at the time).  I went with the color I wanted.  I loved that bag (skunk issue stole her from me).  Never once thought about the leather.


Thanks for your response.  Sorry about your skunk issue.....that stinks.  I hope you were able to get a wonderful replacement.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

periogirl28 said:


> If you do love Chèvre and you think this is your only chance of an SO, I would highly recommend doing that first. One never knows if and when Hermes decides not to offer any Chèvre at all.


I love the look of Chevre but have never handled a bag in this leather.  Your response was exactly what I was thinking too.  Thanks.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

QuelleFromage said:


> This is my understanding as well. If the color isn't available in chèvre pigmentée (the lining chevre, no idea why it's called that since all non-saddle leathers are dyed), H can't magically create your lining leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you like the sheen I would do chèvre unless you are absolutely in love with a color that's only available in Togo. Since you want noir, you should be fine. Here's mine (this is a 28):
> 
> View attachment 4402556


Thanks!  It was your pictures of this one and your other sellier K in Togo in another thread that got me to question myself.  They are both so beautiful.  Do you like one leather over the other in this particular style?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks!  It was your pictures of this one and your other sellier K in Togo in another thread that got me to question myself.  They are both so beautiful.  Do you like one leather over the other in this particular style?


Personally my favorites for sellier are chèvre and Box. Chèvre will be softer and can look less formal; Box will always have a little bit of old-school look to it. 
Togo is wonderful in sellier and you have more color options, but all things being equal I'd go chèvre - it's SO only, it's less pebbly, it has a really nice hand. My biggest caveat on Togo is you don't know how matte it's going to be. Some also feel Togo has gotten thinner in recent years (I only have two Togo bags and one's quite old, so I am not sure).
You can't lose either way. Since you want Noir you might want to look at Noir Togo and Noir Chevre side by side and see how you like the color. (If I still had my Noir Togo sellier I'd photo them side by side for you, but I rehomed it as a 32 was too big for me. )


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

QuelleFromage said:


> Personally my favorites for sellier are chèvre and Box. Chèvre will be softer and can look less formal; Box will always have a little bit of old-school look to it.
> Togo is wonderful in sellier and you have more color options, but all things being equal I'd go chèvre - it's SO only, it's less pebbly, it has a really nice hand. My biggest caveat on Togo is you don't know how matte it's going to be. Some also feel Togo has gotten thinner in recent years (I only have two Togo bags and one's quite old, so I am not sure).
> You can't lose either way. Since you want Noir you might want to look at Noir Togo and Noir Chevre side by side and see how you like the color. (If I still had my Noir Togo sellier I'd photo them side by side for you, but I rehomed it as a 32 was too big for me. )


I greatly admire your collection and your H knowledge and I appreciate the advice!  Thank you!


----------



## San2222

kristenchui said:


> I got the email in beginning of Feb and picking mine in mid April.  so over two months. did your SA say if SO count as part of your 2 per year quota? I have one said yes and another (which is not my usual SA) say it doesn't count towards it... wondering what your SA at FSH says


i was told it counts the semester it arrives.


----------



## fatcat2523

3yrs waiting and finally here. K25 in Mysore


----------



## fatcat2523

Mysore sellier in K25 from 3 years ago.





So here with my experience of SO:
1) For myself: order placed for BE with Etain B40, but outcome is BE with graphite also leather got switched to Epsom instead of Togo ( sold it as I don’t like Epsom)
2) For my mom: order Tosca with Etain for B35 but outcome is RT with Etain
3) For myself: order Black with GM option 2 with Chalk stitching B40 but outcome is option 2 with GM stitching 
4) For my mom (latest one): order retourne K25 in Rouge Tomate with Raisin and white stitching but outcome sellier
So I do believe you never knew what the outcome will be, but it is always exciting for unboxing.


----------



## GoldFish8

fatcat2523 said:


> Mysore sellier in K25 from 3 years ago.
> View attachment 4404125
> 
> View attachment 4404126
> 
> 
> So here with my experience of SO:
> 1) For myself: order placed for BE with Etain B40, but outcome is BE with graphite also leather got switched to Epsom instead of Togo ( sold it as I don’t like Epsom)
> 2) For my mom: order Tosca with Etain for B35 but outcome is RT with Etain
> 3) For myself: order Black with GM option 2 with Chalk stitching B40 but outcome is option 2 with GM stitching
> 4) For my mom (latest one): order retourne K25 in Rouge Tomate with Raisin and white stitching but outcome sellier
> So I do believe you never knew what the outcome will be, but it is always exciting for unboxing.


I’m glad you guys were happy with your most recent SO for your mom! It is a gorgeous bag. But i am Also really disappointed about the mistakes made on *ALL* your SO. How is that ok? Is your SA not taking the info down correctly? Or
Is Paris royally butchering it here?


----------



## periogirl28

fatcat2523 said:


> Mysore sellier in K25 from 3 years ago.
> View attachment 4404125
> 
> View attachment 4404126
> 
> 
> So here with my experience of SO:
> 1) For myself: order placed for BE with Etain B40, but outcome is BE with graphite also leather got switched to Epsom instead of Togo ( sold it as I don’t like Epsom)
> 2) For my mom: order Tosca with Etain for B35 but outcome is RT with Etain
> 3) For myself: order Black with GM option 2 with Chalk stitching B40 but outcome is option 2 with GM stitching
> 4) For my mom (latest one): order retourne K25 in Rouge Tomate with Raisin and white stitching but outcome sellier
> *So I do believe you never knew what the outcome will be, but it is always exciting for unboxing.*


Frankly I am really shocked that none of your SOs arrived as ordered, that last statement is a total unknown to me. There seems to be something not going correctly with the SO process at your store. Glad you take it so positively because I am OCD and would not be happy.


----------



## QuelleFromage

fatcat2523 said:


> Mysore sellier in K25 from 3 years ago.
> View attachment 4404125
> 
> View attachment 4404126
> 
> 
> So here with my experience of SO:
> 1) For myself: order placed for BE with Etain B40, but outcome is BE with graphite also leather got switched to Epsom instead of Togo ( sold it as I don’t like Epsom)
> 2) For my mom: order Tosca with Etain for B35 but outcome is RT with Etain
> 3) For myself: order Black with GM option 2 with Chalk stitching B40 but outcome is option 2 with GM stitching
> 4) For my mom (latest one): order retourne K25 in Rouge Tomate with Raisin and white stitching but outcome sellier
> So I do believe you never knew what the outcome will be, but it is always exciting for unboxing.


Wow, that's a lot of changes. The last two are sort of understandable - it's not uncommon for artisans/Paris to match contrast stitch to interior (I've been warned about this whenever I choose a different stitch) and retourné is no longer available in chèvre. But you're a very good sport to handle all this change with a smile. 
I would go crazy if a Togo order were switched to Epsom!


----------



## lulilu

I have had clemence switched to togo (which made me sad but i kept it).


----------



## fatcat2523

GoldFish8 said:


> I’m glad you guys were happy with your most recent SO for your mom! It is a gorgeous bag. But i am Also really disappointed about the mistakes made on *ALL* your SO. How is that ok? Is your SA not taking the info down correctly? Or Is Paris royally butchering it here?





periogirl28 said:


> Frankly I am really shocked that none of your SOs arrived as ordered, that last statement is a total unknown to me. There seems to be something not going correctly with the SO process at your store. Glad you take it so positively because I am OCD and would not be happy.





QuelleFromage said:


> Wow, that's a lot of changes. The last two are sort of understandable - it's not uncommon for artisans/Paris to match contrast stitch to interior (I've been warned about this whenever I choose a different stitch) and retourné is no longer available in chèvre. But you're a very good sport to handle all this change with a smile.
> I would go crazy if a Togo order were switched to Epsom!


Thank you everyone. So my store said that is the risk of SO. Paris will always make amendment on SO. I was really upset in the 1st order as I don't like Epsom at all and the store can't do anything about it, They said that is the reason they minimize doing SO. So I should be glad to get the opportunity for SO. I have learnt not to complaint and be happy.

Thank you QuelleFormage for the clarification on the sellier vs retourne. It make sense to me now.


----------



## tonkamama

My experience was Paris notified my local store and then my SA notified me for the change on the style of my SO and asked me to pick a choice ....  maybe the miscommunication happened at the store level including data entry error?  




QuelleFromage said:


> Wow, that's a lot of changes. The last two are sort of understandable - it's not uncommon for artisans/Paris to match contrast stitch to interior (I've been warned about this whenever I choose a different stitch) and retourné is no longer available in chèvre. But you're a very good sport to handle all this change with a smile.
> I would go crazy if a Togo order were switched to Epsom!





lulilu said:


> I have had clemence switched to togo (which made me sad but i kept it).


----------



## tonkamama

periogirl28 said:


> Frankly I am really shocked that none of your SOs arrived as ordered, that last statement is a total unknown to me. There seems to be something not going correctly with the SO process at your store. Glad you take it so positively because I am OCD and would not be happy.


Yes dear I feel the same way...about store mishandling the SO processes.  Just too many errors for me to believe all caused by Paris HQ...


----------



## Animetc

Hi Ladies, I would like your help with a special order question. My mother has purchased Hermes for many years in our hometown of Barcelona. I am newly married and have slowly started my collection, as well. While in Spain last month I was offered a special order and I placed an order for a Birkin 25 in Togo. In my experience and per my SA’s advise the sort of bag I have placed a SO for will come within 8-12 months to the Barcelona store.

My husband is US based and now I live with him in the states. I was offered a SO here in the states, as well. I would like to get an understanding of how long SO’s take to arrive in the states from your experience. Below, I have outlined the three types of bags I am considering, could you share how long it took you to receive such a bag?

I want to be prepared (and prepare my husband, of course!) for these purchases if they will arrive at approximately the same time. My dear husband is very supportive but is new to the Hermes world and can’t seem to understand the unpredictability of the orders. It’s quite unlike anything he has ever experienced!

I am aware that there are no guarantees, but could you share if you ordered a bag similar to mine and how long it took you to receive it? I am considering placing an order for SO in the United States for the following combinations:

- K28 chevre mysore sellier (I have heard this can take over a year to arrive in the US)
- K28 togo sellier (my SA has suggested that it is possible to do Togo sellier, but is this also an item that takes some time to arrive in the US?)
- k25 epsom sellier (I have heard that this can be quick to arrive to the US)

I really appreciate your help as I am growing to better understand the US market of Hermes!!


----------



## tramcaro

jenngu@gmail.co said:


> I'm debating my SO for K28 sellier (noir chevre with blue paon interior and permabrass hardware ).  I'm not able to find a visual comparison of the size K25 vs K28.  I'm 5'4" and want to use it for everyday use.  I am not worried so much about capacity but prefer the one that looks better on my frame.  Does K25 sellier or K28 sellier look closer in size to K28 retourne (I own gold K28 retourne)?
> 
> Also, does anyone have experience with ordering a bag with permabrass hardware?  If I'm not able to decide, my other option is to order B30 in noir chevre or gris asphalt/ etain togo.



K25 Sellier will “look” similar to K28 Retourne, but smaller capacity than K25 retourne due to rigid structure.  I’m 5’3” on the best day.  Other more experienced tPFers please chime in if I’m wrong.


----------



## tramcaro

periogirl28 said:


> I like most leathers all the way from Chèvre to Epsom. For SOs the Chèvre list  is now very limited compared to before, so I would not choose it just for the leather, if I already have the colour. Makes sense yes? Not to hurt anyone’s feelings but I myself have no love for Barenia Faubourg and that’s totally alright too. So there will be more of that, for those who do.



Totally agree with you!  I’m a Togo/Clemence/Chevre/Epsom girl, other leathers are too much work for me to baby.  Whatever works for me may not work for everyone else, vice versa.  I think a girl or guy just has to go with one’s heart desires, because at the end of the day, no one else is wearing the bag.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tramcaro

@pretty99 , Did you say “enamel” for Constance hardware? Urrgh, I’m dead.


----------



## eagle1002us

BBC said:


> Both, I guess. I'm looking at Jaune d'Or but wondering about Lime. Not sure if I would do interior or exterior.


I have a Lime Kelly which I got in Paris.  Haven't pictured it yet but will try to get a pix in the outside (sunlight) so you can see what it really looks like.     I have a lot of yellow and yellow-green clothing.   Your intended outfit seems like a pale yellow, is that right?  I have a light yellow garment I could show it with.   Let me know what kind of yellow you need.


----------



## pretty99

tramcaro said:


> @pretty99 , Did you say “enamel” for Constance hardware? Urrgh, I’m dead.


yes, it's offer thru the SO system, but only same color hardware matches same color leather no other options, i think there's 6 choices if i'm not mistaken.


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I have a Lime Kelly which I got in Paris.  Haven't pictured it yet but will try to get a pix in the outside (sunlight) so you can see what it really looks like.     I have a lot of yellow and yellow-green clothing.   Your intended outfit seems like a pale yellow, is that right?  I have a light yellow garment I could show it with.   Let me know what kind of yellow you need.



Thanks sweetie. I’ve seen some Lime lately, and I love it, but that’s definitely not the color I’m thinking. 


I guess it doesn’t matter as my order is in the system and confirmed just today by Paris. Ive seen enough Jaune Ambre to know it will be fine. My SA said I would like it over Jaune d’Or. I’m not usually set on an exact color, I’m good with a range, probably any of these would be fine as well as Naples, too. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## allure244

Animetc said:


> Hi Ladies, I would like your help with a special order question. My mother has purchased Hermes for many years in our hometown of Barcelona. I am newly married and have slowly started my collection, as well. While in Spain last month I was offered a special order and I placed an order for a Birkin 25 in Togo. In my experience and per my SA’s advise the sort of bag I have placed a SO for will come within 8-12 months to the Barcelona store.
> 
> My husband is US based and now I live with him in the states. I was offered a SO here in the states, as well. I would like to get an understanding of how long SO’s take to arrive in the states from your experience. Below, I have outlined the three types of bags I am considering, could you share how long it took you to receive such a bag?
> 
> I want to be prepared (and prepare my husband, of course!) for these purchases if they will arrive at approximately the same time. My dear husband is very supportive but is new to the Hermes world and can’t seem to understand the unpredictability of the orders. It’s quite unlike anything he has ever experienced!
> 
> I am aware that there are no guarantees, but could you share if you ordered a bag similar to mine and how long it took you to receive it? I am considering placing an order for SO in the United States for the following combinations:
> 
> - K28 chevre mysore sellier (I have heard this can take over a year to arrive in the US)
> - K28 togo sellier (my SA has suggested that it is possible to do Togo sellier, but is this also an item that takes some time to arrive in the US?)
> - k25 epsom sellier (I have heard that this can be quick to arrive to the US)
> 
> I really appreciate your help as I am growing to better understand the US market of Hermes!!



-My k25 chevre sellier took 20 months to arrive. But I have seen it take less time or even up to 3? years based on what others on Tpf/ig have shared. 
-My k25 togo sellier I have been waiting almost a year for but two people from ig who recently received their togo sellier Kellys said it took 11 and 14 months. I have seen it take longer of course 
-I don’t have kelly Epsom sellier SO pending yet but, off the top of my head, I have seen it take 6 months-2 years. 

But really, with H it’s so hard to predict. I ordered a chevre b30 thinking it would take a year or less. I’ve been waiting 17-18 months for it. Someone who ordered the same color and leather as me but in a kelly sellier got their bag in just 14 months! I had ordered a birkin at the time thinking it would arrive faster. Lol.


----------



## Animetc

allure244 said:


> -My k25 chevre sellier took 20 months to arrive. But I have seen it take less time or even up to 3? years based on what others on Tpf/ig have shared.
> -My k25 togo sellier I have been waiting almost a year for but two people from ig who recently received their togo sellier Kellys said it took 11 and 14 months. I have seen it take longer of course
> -I don’t have kelly Epsom sellier SO pending yet but, off the top of my head, I have seen it take 6 months-2 years.
> 
> But really, with H it’s so hard to predict. I ordered a chevre b30 thinking it would take a year or less. I’ve been waiting 17-18 months for it. Someone who ordered the same color and leather as me but in a kelly sellier got their bag in just 14 months! I had ordered a birkin at the time thinking it would arrive faster. Lol.



Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## Animetc

I apologize if this is a double post, but perhaps this question is best suited for this thread. And thank you. 

Hi Ladies, I would like your help with a special order question. My mother has purchased Hermes for many years in our hometown of Barcelona. I am newly married and have slowly started my collection, as well. While in Spain last month I was offered a special order and I placed an order for a Birkin 25 in Togo. In my experience and per my SA’s advise the sort of bag I have placed a SO for will come within 8-12 months to the Barcelona store.

My husband is US based and now I live with him in the states. I was offered a SO here in the states, as well. I would like to get an understanding of how long SO’s take to arrive in the states from your experience. Below, I have outlined the three types of bags I am considering, could you share how long it took you to receive such a bag?

I want to be prepared (and prepare my husband, of course!) for these purchases if they will arrive at approximately the same time. My dear husband is very supportive but is new to the Hermes world and can’t seem to understand the unpredictability of the orders. It’s quite unlike anything he has ever experienced!

I am aware that there are no guarantees, but could you share if you ordered a bag similar to mine and how long it took you to receive it? I am considering placing an order for SO in the United States for the following combinations:

- K28 chevre mysore sellier (I have heard this can take over a year to arrive in the US)
- K28 togo sellier (my SA has suggested that it is possible to do Togo sellier, but is this also an item that takes some time to arrive in the US?)
- k25 epsom sellier (I have heard that this can be quick to arrive to the US)

I really appreciate your help as I am growing to better understand the US market of Hermes!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Animetc said:


> I apologize if this is a double post, but perhaps this question is best suited for this thread. And thank you.
> 
> Hi Ladies, I would like your help with a special order question. My mother has purchased Hermes for many years in our hometown of Barcelona. I am newly married and have slowly started my collection, as well. While in Spain last month I was offered a special order and I placed an order for a Birkin 25 in Togo. In my experience and per my SA’s advise the sort of bag I have placed a SO for will come within 8-12 months to the Barcelona store.
> 
> My husband is US based and now I live with him in the states. I was offered a SO here in the states, as well. I would like to get an understanding of how long SO’s take to arrive in the states from your experience. Below, I have outlined the three types of bags I am considering, could you share how long it took you to receive such a bag?
> 
> I want to be prepared (and prepare my husband, of course!) for these purchases if they will arrive at approximately the same time. My dear husband is very supportive but is new to the Hermes world and can’t seem to understand the unpredictability of the orders. It’s quite unlike anything he has ever experienced!
> 
> I am aware that there are no guarantees, but could you share if you ordered a bag similar to mine and how long it took you to receive it? I am considering placing an order for SO in the United States for the following combinations:
> 
> - K28 chevre mysore sellier (I have heard this can take over a year to arrive in the US)
> - K28 togo sellier (my SA has suggested that it is possible to do Togo sellier, but is this also an item that takes some time to arrive in the US?)
> - k25 epsom sellier (I have heard that this can be quick to arrive to the US)
> 
> I really appreciate your help as I am growing to better understand the US market of Hermes!!



Honestly, there are no rules, but for me togo and chevre sellier have all taken between 18 and 26 months to arrive, in Paris and the US. 
My best advice is to order what you want as some have gotten chevre sellier in four months and some have waited years for Epsom. Read through the thread to see the variance....it is not predictable, but overall, yes, chevre sellier seems to usually take a while. I haven't seen enough Togo sellier to say the same but mine took 22 months, in Paris.
If you want a sellier....Epsom is in production. Togo and Chevre are SO only.....


----------



## QuelleFromage

tramcaro said:


> K25 Sellier will “look” similar to K28 Retourne, but smaller capacity than K25 retourne due to rigid structure.  I’m 5’3” on the best day.  Other more experienced tPFers please chime in if I’m wrong.



I don't think K25 sellier is similar in appearance of size to 28 retourné at all, it's definitely smaller. In the picture below my K25 sellier in Barenia is next to my K28 retourné in Gold Togo.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't think K25 sellier is similar in appearance of size to 28 retourné at all, it's definitely smaller. In the picture below my K25 sellier in Barenia is next to my K28 retourné in Gold Togo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406021



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Notorious Pink

eagle1002us said:


> I have a Lime Kelly which I got in Paris.  Haven't pictured it yet but will try to get a pix in the outside (sunlight) so you can see what it really looks like.     I have a lot of yellow and yellow-green clothing.   Your intended outfit seems like a pale yellow, is that right?  I have a light yellow garment I could show it with.   Let me know what kind of yellow you need.



Still wanna see pics of your lime Kelly, though!!! [emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## NOIRetMoi

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't think K25 sellier is similar in appearance of size to 28 retourné at all, it's definitely smaller. In the picture below my K25 sellier in Barenia is next to my K28 retourné in Gold Togo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406021



My goldless heart just skipped a beat, QF!
I’ve been resisting the temptation because I’m waiting for a Barenia, but I might cave in early after seeing this picture...


----------



## bagidiotic

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't think K25 sellier is similar in appearance of size to 28 retourné at all, it's definitely smaller. In the picture below my K25 sellier in Barenia is next to my K28 retourné in Gold Togo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406021


Ooh wooow


----------



## QuelleFromage

NOIRetMoi said:


> My goldless heart just skipped a beat, QF!
> I’ve been resisting the temptation because I’m waiting for a Barenia, but I might cave in early after seeing this picture...


Gold is fabulous. I'm wearing the mini Evie right now. Barenia is special, of course, but why not both lol!!


----------



## periogirl28

Just some info in case some here are interested, my Paris SA has confirmed that Togo Sellier K is not available for this current SO round.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tramcaro

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't think K25 sellier is similar in appearance of size to 28 retourné at all, it's definitely smaller. In the picture below my K25 sellier in Barenia is next to my K28 retourné in Gold Togo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406021



You are right, @QuelleFromage.  I think my K28 Retourne being black gives it smaller appearance than K25 Sellier in BE, but if you’re comparing same colour, K28 is looking bigger.

I’m attaching pics for comparison for @jenngu@gmail.co


----------



## Animetc

QuelleFromage said:


> Honestly, there are no rules, but for me togo and chevre sellier have all taken between 18 and 26 months to arrive, in Paris and the US.
> My best advice is to order what you want as some have gotten chevre sellier in four months and some have waited years for Epsom. Read through the thread to see the variance....it is not predictable, but overall, yes, chevre sellier seems to usually take a while. I haven't seen enough Togo sellier to say the same but mine took 22 months, in Paris.
> If you want a sellier....Epsom is in production. Togo and Chevre are SO only.....



Thank you for this great advice tomorrow I am going to place my order and I believe I will choose chevre sellier. Thank you again!


----------



## soccerzfan

My Constance elan SO is here after 4.5 months. So excited too bad I can’t pick it up until next week due to a busy schedule.


----------



## bagidiotic

soccerzfan said:


> My Constance elan SO is here after 4.5 months. So excited too bad I can’t pick it up until next week due to a busy schedule.


Only 4.5 months?How not to be exciting


----------



## Bentley143

Hey all - is rose gold hardware being offered for SO bags?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bentley143 said:


> Hey all - is rose gold hardware being offered for SO bags?


Constance only at this time.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

soccerzfan said:


> My Constance elan SO is here after 4.5 months. So excited too bad I can’t pick it up until next week due to a busy schedule.


yippeeeee cant wait to seee!!! not many of these seen in looooong time!
hurry up and go during lunch break   heeehee


----------



## Dreaming Big

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't think K25 sellier is similar in appearance of size to 28 retourné at all, it's definitely smaller. In the picture below my K25 sellier in Barenia is next to my K28 retourné in Gold Togo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406021



This picture makes me so damn happy because (1) I love gold, and (2) it confirms I am not alone in purchasing more than 1 or 2 (or 3 or 4 ...) bags in the same color.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dreaming Big said:


> This picture makes me so damn happy because (1) I love gold, and (2) it confirms I am not alone in purchasing more than 1 or 2 (or 3 or 4 ...) bags in the same color.


There’s a great thread called “Do You Have a Bag Set?’. I have three gold bags (obviously) and they all get a ton of use. Seeing the recent SOs in gold I am tempted to try that. Gold is beautiful with a colored stitch.


----------



## _pinkcow

My SO is here exactly a year to the day I placed the order and just in time for spring and summer! I present to you, my chèvre B25 in Gris perle and moutarde in permabrass hardware:






(Note: Jennyeatsworld is my handle on my other social media)


----------



## Gigllee

_pinkcow said:


> My SO is here exactly a year to the day I placed the order and just in time for spring and summer! I present to you, my chèvre B25 in Gris perle and moutarde in permabrass hardware:
> 
> View attachment 4407798
> View attachment 4407799
> View attachment 4407800
> 
> 
> (Note: Jennyeatsworld is my handle on my other social media)


My! Such a happy look. I love how your color scheme makes the Birkin look really playful and chic.!


----------



## soccerzfan

Finally had the chance to run to the store to pick it up today.
A little side story, I mentioned to my SA back in December as I was placing an SO for a Birkin that the Constance Elan was the first Hermes bag that I fell in love with and ever since then I always dream of owning one. After placing my SO for the Birkin, she called me the next day and said she mentioned it to the SM and the SM is ordering one for me and asked what leather/color/hardware I wanted.
Well, 4.5 months later and I got an email that it's here and my SA is surprised that it got here as fast as it did.
Without further ado, here is my Constance elan in Etoupe with RGHW.


----------



## ayc

_pinkcow said:


> My SO is here exactly a year to the day I placed the order and just in time for spring and summer! I present to you, my chèvre B25 in Gris perle and moutarde in permabrass hardware:
> 
> View attachment 4407798
> View attachment 4407799
> View attachment 4407800
> 
> 
> (Note: Jennyeatsworld is my handle on my other social media)


Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## ayc

soccerzfan said:


> Finally had the chance to run to the store to pick it up today.
> A little side story, I mentioned to my SA back in December as I was placing an SO for a Birkin that the Constance Elan was the first Hermes bag that I fell in love with and ever since then I always dream of owning one. After placing my SO for the Birkin, she called me the next day and said she mentioned it to the SM and the SM is ordering one for me and asked what leather/color/hardware I wanted.
> Well, 4.5 months later and I got an email that it's here and my SA is surprised that it got here as fast as it did.
> Without further ado, here is my Constance elan in Etoupe with RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4407847


Such a beauty!!  Congrats!!


----------



## ladyhermes

ayc said:


> Such a beauty!!  Congrats!!



Stunning, may I ask how much is an Elan these days?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bagidiotic

soccerzfan said:


> Finally had the chance to run to the store to pick it up today.
> A little side story, I mentioned to my SA back in December as I was placing an SO for a Birkin that the Constance Elan was the first Hermes bag that I fell in love with and ever since then I always dream of owning one. After placing my SO for the Birkin, she called me the next day and said she mentioned it to the SM and the SM is ordering one for me and asked what leather/color/hardware I wanted.
> Well, 4.5 months later and I got an email that it's here and my SA is surprised that it got here as fast as it did.
> Without further ado, here is my Constance elan in Etoupe with RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4407847


Wooohooo so beautiful


----------



## westcoastgal

_pinkcow said:


> My SO is here exactly a year to the day I placed the order and just in time for spring and summer! I present to you, my chèvre B25 in Gris perle and moutarde in permabrass hardware:
> 
> View attachment 4407798
> View attachment 4407799
> View attachment 4407800
> 
> 
> (Note: Jennyeatsworld is my handle on my other social media)


Gorgeous!


----------



## soccerzfan

ladyhermes said:


> Stunning, may I ask how much is an Elan these days?



It’s $9300.


----------



## ladyhermes

soccerzfan said:


> It’s $9300.



Many thanks!


----------



## floflo

Today’s definitely a happy day!  After waiting 2 years and 4 months, my chèvre sellier SO is finally here. So excited to go pick it up!! [emoji177]


----------



## GoldFish8

_pinkcow said:


> My SO is here exactly a year to the day I placed the order and just in time for spring and summer! I present to you, my chèvre B25 in Gris perle and moutarde in permabrass hardware:
> 
> View attachment 4407798
> View attachment 4407799
> View attachment 4407800
> 
> 
> (Note: Jennyeatsworld is my handle on my other social media)


Congrats! In these pics the permabrass looks so much like rose gold! Is it like that in real life as well?


----------



## GoldFish8

floflo said:


> Today’s definitely a happy day!  After waiting 2 years and 4 months, my chèvre sellier SO is finally here. So excited to go pick it up!! [emoji177]


Can’t wait to see!!


----------



## allure244

floflo said:


> Today’s definitely a happy day!  After waiting 2 years and 4 months, my chèvre sellier SO is finally here. So excited to go pick it up!! [emoji177]



Yaaaaay! Excited for u too. Please show us pics


----------



## Rhl2987

23 months for my first SO, a Kelly Sellier 28 in Chevre. I’m now 3 days overdue with a baby, but I got an email from my SA yesterday saying they had it transferred in for me from the store where I ordered it as a surprise!! It was so incredibly nice of my SA, the SM, and assistant SM. I would have had to wait at least a few weeks to pick it up if I’d already had the baby, but I was able to go today. Kind of funny that the bag arrival and birth are happening around the same time, but it’s all very exciting!!

Blue hydra exterior with blue Paon interior. Tonal stitching and brushed gold hardware. It’s such a bright blue! Next time I will try contrast stitching on my SO.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Rhl2987 said:


> 23 months for my first SO, a Kelly Sellier 28 in Chevre. I’m now 3 days overdue with a baby, but I got an email from my SA yesterday saying they had it transferred in for me from the store where I ordered it as a surprise!! It was so incredibly nice of my SA, the SM, and assistant SM. I would have had to wait at least a few weeks to pick it up if I’d already had the baby, but I was able to go today. Kind of funny that the bag arrival and birth are happening around the same time, but it’s all very exciting!!
> 
> Blue hydra exterior with blue Paon interior. Tonal stitching and brushed gold hardware. It’s such a bright blue! Next time I will try contrast stitching on my SO.


Beautiful SO! Congratulations and wishing you a safe and healthy baby!!


----------



## jenngu

tramcaro said:


> K25 Sellier will “look” similar to K28 Retourne, but smaller capacity than K25 retourne due to rigid structure.  I’m 5’3” on the best day.  Other more experienced tPFers please chime in if I’m wrong.



Thank you for your feedback!  Maybe in black there's not much of a visual difference.



QuelleFromage said:


> I don't think K25 sellier is similar in appearance of size to 28 retourné at all, it's definitely smaller. In the picture below my K25 sellier in Barenia is next to my K28 retourné in Gold Togo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406021



Thank you for sharing your amazing family of brown!!  Which do you use more often for casual outfits?  Which is more versatile between K25 and K28 sellier?  



tramcaro said:


> You are right, @QuelleFromage.  I think my K28 Retourne being black gives it smaller appearance than K25 Sellier in BE, but if you’re comparing same colour, K28 is looking bigger.
> 
> I’m attaching pics for comparison for @jenngu@gmail.co



Thank you for sharing your super cute action shots!!  Which wins out for you K25 or K28?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Rhl2987 said:


> 23 months for my first SO, a Kelly Sellier 28 in Chevre. I’m now 3 days overdue with a baby, but I got an email from my SA yesterday saying they had it transferred in for me from the store where I ordered it as a surprise!! It was so incredibly nice of my SA, the SM, and assistant SM. I would have had to wait at least a few weeks to pick it up if I’d already had the baby, but I was able to go today. Kind of funny that the bag arrival and birth are happening around the same time, but it’s all very exciting!!
> 
> Blue hydra exterior with blue Paon interior. Tonal stitching and brushed gold hardware. It’s such a bright blue! Next time I will try contrast stitching on my SO.


What a great surprise!  It’s very beautiful and I look forward to seeing mod shots of it.  Hope the next addition to your family arrives just as easily....and soon!


----------



## ayc

Rhl2987 said:


> 23 months for my first SO, a Kelly Sellier 28 in Chevre. I’m now 3 days overdue with a baby, but I got an email from my SA yesterday saying they had it transferred in for me from the store where I ordered it as a surprise!! It was so incredibly nice of my SA, the SM, and assistant SM. I would have had to wait at least a few weeks to pick it up if I’d already had the baby, but I was able to go today. Kind of funny that the bag arrival and birth are happening around the same time, but it’s all very exciting!!
> 
> Blue hydra exterior with blue Paon interior. Tonal stitching and brushed gold hardware. It’s such a bright blue! Next time I will try contrast stitching on my SO.


congrats both baby and the bag!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

QuelleFromage said:


> I don't think K25 sellier is similar in appearance of size to 28 retourné at all, it's definitely smaller. In the picture below my K25 sellier in Barenia is next to my K28 retourné in Gold Togo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406021



Good looking family [emoji6]


----------



## beerbee

Rhl2987 said:


> 23 months for my first SO, a Kelly Sellier 28 in Chevre. I’m now 3 days overdue with a baby, but I got an email from my SA yesterday saying they had it transferred in for me from the store where I ordered it as a surprise!! It was so incredibly nice of my SA, the SM, and assistant SM. I would have had to wait at least a few weeks to pick it up if I’d already had the baby, but I was able to go today. Kind of funny that the bag arrival and birth are happening around the same time, but it’s all very exciting!!
> 
> Blue hydra exterior with blue Paon interior. Tonal stitching and brushed gold hardware. It’s such a bright blue! Next time I will try contrast stitching on my SO.


Love the BH! It is such a beautiful choice; the tonal stitching is spot on!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

beerbee said:


> I will once I come up with a rough idea of “my” bag! One thing that concerns me, given I have no design background whatsoever, what if the bag that I come up with is not handsome or practical at all and I will be regretting the waste of the leather and the craftsmanship let alone the waste of my hard earned money.
> 
> How did you enjoy your outcome? Have you been using it often?


Yes to both. I designed mine but Hermes can certainly design everything for you. In fact I think they prefer it.


----------



## beerbee

periogirl28 said:


> Yes to both. I designed mine but Hermes can certainly design everything for you. In fact I think they prefer it.


Thank you for easing my worry! It definitely makes more sense for Hermes to design it. In fact, I wonder why Hermes hasn’t introduced proper working bags for women that have a slot for laptop in mind.


----------



## bagidiotic

beerbee said:


> Thank you for easing my worry! It definitely makes more sense for Hermes to design it. In fact, I wonder why Hermes hasn’t introduced proper working bags for women that have a slot for laptop in mind.


There are 
People generally classified those under men collection 
Production are lesser too due to demand


----------



## beerbee

bagidiotic said:


> There are
> People generally classified those under men collection
> Production are lesser too due to demand


I checked out the men’s collection; they are so practical, but not feminine looking at all, can’t imagine carrying those in dress or skirt suit


----------



## periogirl28

beerbee said:


> I checked out the men’s collection; they are so practical, but not feminine looking at all, can’t imagine carrying those in dress or skirt suit


Yes I can think of something for you which is in existance but maybe we could continue discussing your new project on that thread instead of here though.


----------



## Giuliana

pretty99 said:


> yes, it's offer thru the SO system, but only same color hardware matches same color leather no other options, i think there's 6 choices if i'm not mistaken.



Do you remember which colors?


----------



## Giuliana

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow, that's a lot of changes. The last two are sort of understandable - it's not uncommon for artisans/Paris to match contrast stitch to interior (I've been warned about this whenever I choose a different stitch) and retourné is no longer available in chèvre. But you're a very good sport to handle all this change with a smile.
> I would go crazy if a Togo order were switched to Epsom!



Sorry if this was discussed before, but why is retourne no longer available in chevre?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Giuliana said:


> Sorry if this was discussed before, but why is retourne no longer available in chevre?


It might be that chèvre is difficult for the craftsman to turn. It can cause irregularities in the leather if not done properly, resulting in bags that don’t pass inspection.


----------



## _pinkcow

GoldFish8 said:


> Congrats! In these pics the permabrass looks so much like rose gold! Is it like that in real life as well?



Maybe a very light rose gold? It’s really subtle! Very much a chameleon color.


----------



## tonkamama

floflo said:


> Today’s definitely a happy day!  After waiting 2 years and 4 months, my chèvre sellier SO is finally here. So excited to go pick it up!! [emoji177]


Congratulations 

Please kindly sharing how long it takes and photos on here too https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-special-orders-how-long-did-yours-take.797364/page-493


----------



## tonkamama

Exactly per Txoceangirl, my SA has notified me that Paris wasn’t happy with the finished product of my SO Kelly chèvre Retourné  and asked me to change it to Sellier, which I did.... back to the waiting room 



Giuliana said:


> Sorry if this was discussed before, but why is retourne no longer available in chevre?





Txoceangirl said:


> It might be that chèvre is difficult for the craftsman to turn. It can cause irregularities in the leather if not done properly, resulting in bags that don’t pass inspection.


----------



## GoldFish8

_pinkcow said:


> Maybe a very light rose gold? It’s really subtle! Very much a chameleon color.


I really Like it! If i ever Get offered a SO, i will Likely choose this!


----------



## Giuliana

Txoceangirl said:


> It might be that chèvre is difficult for the craftsman to turn. It can cause irregularities in the leather if not done properly, resulting in bags that don’t pass inspection.





tonkamama said:


> Exactly per Txoceangirl, my SA has notified me that Paris wasn’t happy with the finished product of my SO Kelly chèvre Retourné  and asked me to change it to Sellier, which I did.... back to the waiting room



Interesting. Thank you! I have a chevre retourne and kind of wish it were a sellier since the edges are very delicate and scratch easily.


----------



## periogirl28

1 year 5 months at the Faubourg store. Thank you for letting me share. @TeeCee77


----------



## Dreaming Big

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409754
> View attachment 4409755
> 
> 1 year 5 months at the Faubourg store. Thank you for letting me share. @TeeCee77



Beautiful! What color is the lining?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Dreaming Big said:


> Beautiful! What color is the lining?


Thank you! The lining is Bleu Iris.


----------



## TeeCee77

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409754
> View attachment 4409755
> 
> 1 year 5 months at the Faubourg store. Thank you for letting me share. @TeeCee77



Stunning!!! What color is the stitching!? It looks great!


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409754
> View attachment 4409755
> 
> 1 year 5 months at the Faubourg store. Thank you for letting me share. @TeeCee77


Congratulations babe
Agate is too beautiful


----------



## periogirl28

TeeCee77 said:


> Stunning!!! What color is the stitching!? It looks great!


Thank you. The stitch is Cyclamen.


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Congratulations babe
> Agate is too beautiful


Thank you. I declined Etain 25 RGHW and took GT 25 in Feb instead, because of this SO.


----------



## TeeCee77

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you. The stitch is Cyclamen.



Oh I’m so happy for you! I am waiting on a very similar bag with raisin stitch and yours turn out just fab!!


----------



## traumamama

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409754
> View attachment 4409755
> 
> 1 year 5 months at the Faubourg store. Thank you for letting me share. @TeeCee77


This is gorgeous!  Can you give us the full details on the bag?  What color is that gorgeous ostrich and can you post photos of the interior?  Congratulations!


----------



## periogirl28

traumamama said:


> This is gorgeous!  Can you give us the full details on the bag?  What color is that gorgeous ostrich and can you post photos of the interior?  Congratulations!


Thank you dear. It’s Gris Agate 25, Cyclamen Stitch, Permabrass hardware and Bleu Iris lining. I will take more pictures another day.


----------



## Hat Trick

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear. It’s Gris Agate 25, Cyclamen Stitch, Permabrass hardware and Bleu Iris lining. I will take more pictures another day.



It's truly beautiful, Periogirl28.


----------



## Notorious Pink

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409754
> View attachment 4409755
> 
> 1 year 5 months at the Faubourg store. Thank you for letting me share. @TeeCee77



OMG WITH PINK STITCHING [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## periogirl28

Hat Trick said:


> It's truly beautiful, Periogirl28.


Thank you!


----------



## hbr

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409754
> View attachment 4409755
> 
> 1 year 5 months at the Faubourg store. Thank you for letting me share. @TeeCee77



Perfection!!!  Congratulations!


----------



## periogirl28

hbr said:


> Perfection!!!  Congratulations!


Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409754
> View attachment 4409755
> 
> 1 year 5 months at the Faubourg store. Thank you for letting me share. @TeeCee77



I am so happy for you! It is truly a treasure, congratulations.


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> I am so happy for you! It is truly a treasure, congratulations.


Too sweet! Thanks so much!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## NOIRetMoi

_pinkcow said:


> My SO is here exactly a year to the day I placed the order and just in time for spring and summer! I present to you, my chèvre B25 in Gris perle and moutarde in permabrass hardware:
> 
> View attachment 4407798
> View attachment 4407799
> View attachment 4407800
> 
> 
> (Note: Jennyeatsworld is my handle on my other social media)


Such a sophisticated color combination!
I love it. Enjoy her!


----------



## pinkorchid20

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409754
> View attachment 4409755
> 
> 1 year 5 months at the Faubourg store. Thank you for letting me share. @TeeCee77


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## periogirl28

pinkorchid20 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you sweetie!


----------



## floflo

Here's my new baby... my long awaited K28 Chevre Sellier in Noir with Rose Jaipur interior.  This was ordered Oct 2016.  My SA said that many Chevre Selliers placed after that date were cancelled. So glad this made it, and that the stitching turned out a lot more visible than expected.


----------



## floflo

This was ordered Oct 2016. My SA said that many Chevre Selliers placed after that date were cancelled.  Definitely took a long time, but it was worth the wait!!  
 K28 Noir w Rose Jaipur interior and brushed GWH


----------



## QuelleFromage

jenngu said:


> Thank you for sharing your amazing family of brown!!  Which do you use more often for casual outfits?  Which is more versatile between K25 and K28 sellier?



IMO my K25 selliers are more casual because they are so small, but I’m also very small  , so the 28 looks a little more formal on me. Also the K25 in the photo is Barenia, so automatically a bit more casual. My K28 selliers are chèvre and Box.
Both sizes are versatile.


----------



## traumamama

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear. It’s Gris Agate 25, Cyclamen Stitch, Permabrass hardware and Bleu Iris lining. I will take more pictures another day.


Thank you!  It is stunning


----------



## Txoceangirl

floflo said:


> Here's my new baby... my long awaited K28 Chevre Sellier in Noir with Rose Jaipur interior.  This was ordered Oct 2016.  My SA said that many Chevre Selliers placed after that date were cancelled. So glad this made it, and that the stitching turned out a lot more visible than expected.
> 
> View attachment 4410303


HUGE Congrats to you! She is gorgeous  

I'm waiting for something very similar from April '17.  No cancellation yet and seeing yours give me hope.  Thanks for sharing! Enjoy that beauty!


----------



## Animetc

Animetc said:


> Oh my! This option is still available in chevre SO and you’ve definitely got me considering it!



Hello, just wanted to pop in to let you know I chose this combination - with brushed gold hardware - for my special order! Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## floflo

Txoceangirl said:


> HUGE Congrats to you! She is gorgeous
> 
> I'm waiting for something very similar from April '17.  No cancellation yet and seeing yours give me hope.  Thanks for sharing! Enjoy that beauty!



Good luck to you @Txoceangirl! Love the way chèvre feels and makes the waiting worthwhile.


----------



## kadyooo

could anyone tell me wha's the price for a SO in epsom leather birkin 25? Thank you ~


----------



## acrowcounted

kadyooo said:


> could anyone tell me wha's the price for a SO in epsom leather birkin 25? Thank you ~


The same as a non-SO Epsom leather Birkin 25. (However, SO B25s are no longer offered in Epsom) Check the pricing thread stickied in the Hermes Shopping area of the forum.


----------



## Kitty S.

floflo said:


> Here's my new baby... my long awaited K28 Chevre Sellier in Noir with Rose Jaipur interior.  This was ordered Oct 2016.  My SA said that many Chevre Selliers placed after that date were cancelled. So glad this made it, and that the stitching turned out a lot more visible than expected.
> 
> View attachment 4410303



Congrats! 
Funny ur SA told u that. I had mine ordered last summer, almost the same specs as urs except with rose pourpre instead of rose jaipur. I received mine earlier this year. How H works is really a mystery...


----------



## kadyooo

acrowcounted said:


> The same as a non-SO Epsom leather Birkin 25. (However, SO B25s are no longer offered in Epsom) Check the pricing thread stickied in the Hermes Shopping area of the forum.



Thank you for the info, glad I have placed the epsom 25so before the offer stopped.


----------



## kadyooo

Just knowing that so in b25 are no longer offered in epsom leather, so glad I had chosen epsom leather for my so b25, here she is my b25 in Craie and etoupe with brush gold Hardware I just picked up yesterday, the waiting time wasn’t so bad, It took about 378 days. I posted an unboxing video on ins if anyone would like to see can search me kdee.z


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MyCasualObsession

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 4413236
> View attachment 4413237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just knowing that so in b25 are no longer offered in epsom leather, so glad I had chosen epsom leather for my so b25, here she is my b25 in Craie and etoupe with brush gold Hardware I just picked up yesterday, the waiting time wasn’t so bad, It took about 378 days. I posted an unboxing video on ins if anyone would like to see can search me kdee.z


Gorgeous!  Love the color combo. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## angelyjoy

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 4413236
> View attachment 4413237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just knowing that so in b25 are no longer offered in epsom leather, so glad I had chosen epsom leather for my so b25, here she is my b25 in Craie and etoupe with brush gold Hardware I just picked up yesterday, the waiting time wasn’t so bad, It took about 378 days. I posted an unboxing video on ins if anyone would like to see can search me kdee.z




Absolutely dreamy...
So no hope for b25 SO anymore? or is that just for b25 epsom SO?


----------



## Meta

angelyjoy said:


> Absolutely dreamy...
> So no hope for b25 SO anymore? or is that just for b25 epsom SO?


Epsom for SO Birkin 25 isn't an option at the moment.


----------



## Meta

Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on SO from Fall 2017 or earlier?  

I'm aware that @wenyihsu is still waiting for a tri-color Kelly from yonks ago.  Anyone else?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on SO from Fall 2017 or earlier?
> 
> I'm aware that @wenyihsu is still waiting for a tri-color Kelly from yonks ago.  Anyone else?



Yep, April ‘17. Kelly chèvre sellier.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 4413236
> View attachment 4413237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just knowing that so in b25 are no longer offered in epsom leather, so glad I had chosen epsom leather for my so b25, here she is my b25 in Craie and etoupe with brush gold Hardware I just picked up yesterday, the waiting time wasn’t so bad, It took about 378 days. I posted an unboxing video on ins if anyone would like to see can search me kdee.z


Wow she is soooo pretty!!!!!!!!!!! Lve this combo!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on SO from Fall 2017 or earlier?
> 
> I'm aware that @wenyihsu is still waiting for a tri-color Kelly from yonks ago.  Anyone else?


Yep, two.


----------



## wenyihsu

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on SO from Fall 2017 or earlier?
> 
> I'm aware that @wenyihsu is still waiting for a tri-color Kelly from yonks ago.  Anyone else?



Besides the 3-color. I also have a Chevre kelly from ‘16 that I’m waiting for.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on SO from Fall 2017 or earlier?
> 
> I'm aware that @wenyihsu is still waiting for a tri-color Kelly from yonks ago.  Anyone else?



Yes! Togo sellier k25 from april 16


----------



## GNIPPOHS

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 4413236
> View attachment 4413237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just knowing that so in b25 are no longer offered in epsom leather, so glad I had chosen epsom leather for my so b25, here she is my b25 in Craie and etoupe with brush gold Hardware I just picked up yesterday, the waiting time wasn’t so bad, It took about 378 days. I posted an unboxing video on ins if anyone would like to see can search me kdee.z



Congrats love your neutral bi color b!


----------



## acrowcounted

Prior to this season, has anyone successfully placed/received a special order for a bi-color Birkin where only the interior and piping color were different (ie not handles and sangles) and where this color was on the interiors color list but NOT on the exteriors color list for the main color’s leather? I know there was some debate on this thread about whether or not this was allowed so I’d love to know if anyone has a received a bag with those particulars.

Also, the Colvert swatch was not in my store’s kit. Did anyone happen to notice it in your store’s kit and get a picture? I’m curious (read: would love confirmation) that this season’s batch is the same as previous years.


----------



## ShyShy

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on SO from Fall 2017 or earlier?
> 
> I'm aware that @wenyihsu is still waiting for a tri-color Kelly from yonks ago.  Anyone else?


Yes, Oct 2017, Togo retourne kelly.


----------



## Lady_S

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 4413236
> View attachment 4413237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just knowing that so in b25 are no longer offered in epsom leather, so glad I had chosen epsom leather for my so b25, here she is my b25 in Craie and etoupe with brush gold Hardware I just picked up yesterday, the waiting time wasn’t so bad, It took about 378 days. I posted an unboxing video on ins if anyone would like to see can search me kdee.z



oh are they no longer available in epsom?! i wonder why....? 
beautiful b25 btw!!!


----------



## Meta

Txoceangirl said:


> Yep, April ‘17. Kelly chèvre sellier.





QuelleFromage said:


> Yep, two.





wenyihsu said:


> Besides the 3-color. I also have a Chevre kelly from ‘16 that I’m waiting for.





GNIPPOHS said:


> Yes! Togo sellier k25 from april 16





ShyShy said:


> Yes, Oct 2017, Togo retourne kelly.


Thank you all for sharing! Fingers crossed it arrives soon for us all.


----------



## Luvhcv

If I had one wish of hermes knowledge to be granted it would be to find out the secret behind why some SOs take weeks/months while others take years or even get cancelled.  We know it’s not first in first out method being used.  Is it groupings of similar bags get done in batches, specialized skills for certain bags so depends on availability of expert craftsman, location of where SO was placed so FSH orders get processed first, or could it just be extreme disorganization in the process.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sarahfl

ShyShy said:


> Yes, Oct 2017, Togo retourne kelly.


Wow, you are still waiting? My SO K28 retoune in togo was placed in Nov 2017 in Paris and I picked it up in Oct 2018. It was ready way before that though. I have a feeling that SOs placed in Paris has a shorter/consistent delivery. My sis's SO B25 in Chevre was ready in just 6 months. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Happy Thursday everyone!!!  Does anyone know when the list of Fall SO colors typically comes out?


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!!!  Does anyone know when the list of Fall SO colors typically comes out?


Colors for the past two years were shared here in early to mid-September.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Colors for the past two years were shared here in early to mid-September.


Thank you!!! I can't wait!  =)


----------



## sbelle

Luvhcv said:


> If I had one wish of hermes knowledge to be granted it would be to find out the secret behind why some SOs take weeks/months while others take years or even get cancelled.  We know it’s not first in first out method being used.  Is it groupings of similar bags get done in batches, specialized skills for certain bags so depends on availability of expert craftsman, location of where SO was placed so FSH orders get processed first, or could it just be extreme disorganization in the process.



This!!!

I have puzzled over this for a couple of years now. 
I have an outstanding chèvre sellier Kelly 28 from April 2016 .  I know that these Kelly selliers can take longer,  but it killed me when I saw another tpfer’s April 2017 order of the exact same bag arrive 6 months ago.  I am still waiting


----------



## peppers90

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 4413236
> View attachment 4413237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just knowing that so in b25 are no longer offered in epsom leather, so glad I had chosen epsom leather for my so b25, here she is my b25 in Craie and etoupe with brush gold Hardware I just picked up yesterday, the waiting time wasn’t so bad, It took about 378 days. I posted an unboxing video on ins if anyone would like to see can search me kdee.z



Such a classy SO!  Congrats!!!


----------



## peppers90

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409754
> View attachment 4409755
> 
> 1 year 5 months at the Faubourg store. Thank you for letting me share. @TeeCee77





periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear. It’s Gris Agate 25, Cyclamen Stitch, Permabrass hardware and Bleu Iris lining. I will take more pictures another day.



Truly beautiful periogirl!! I chose pink stitching on my latest SO- I hope it turns out as nicely as yours


----------



## peppers90

_pinkcow said:


> My SO is here exactly a year to the day I placed the order and just in time for spring and summer! I present to you, my chèvre B25 in Gris perle and moutarde in permabrass hardware:
> 
> View attachment 4407798
> View attachment 4407799
> View attachment 4407800
> 
> 
> (Note: Jennyeatsworld is my handle on my other social media)



Woweeee is this gorgeous!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## lovemybags54

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on SO from Fall 2017 or earlier?
> 
> I'm aware that @wenyihsu is still waiting for a tri-color Kelly from yonks ago.  Anyone else?



I’m waiting on a order from April 2017 and oct 2017. Feels like forever


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> Truly beautiful periogirl!! I chose pink stitching on my latest SO- I hope it turns out as nicely as yours


Thank you sweetie! I have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## allure244

17 months for a b30 in chevre. It’s at the store but I’m not allowed to collect it till July 1 since I got a quota bag this semester already.


----------



## Sic_Sic

Etoupe


----------



## Txoceangirl

acrowcounted said:


> Prior to this season, has anyone successfully placed/received a special order for a bi-color Birkin where only the interior and piping color were different (ie not handles and sangles) and where this color was on the interiors color list but NOT on the exteriors color list for the main color’s leather? I know there was some debate on this thread about whether or not this was allowed so I’d love to know if anyone has a received a bag with those particulars.
> 
> Also, the Colvert swatch was not in my store’s kit. Did anyone happen to notice it in your store’s kit and get a picture? I’m curious (read: would love confirmation) that this season’s batch is the same as previous years.


 I was successful with this option 1.5 years ago but with a chèvre Kelly. HTH


----------



## ava&ava

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 4413236
> View attachment 4413237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just knowing that so in b25 are no longer offered in epsom leather, so glad I had chosen epsom leather for my so b25, here she is my b25 in Craie and etoupe with brush gold Hardware I just picked up yesterday, the waiting time wasn’t so bad, It took about 378 days. I posted an unboxing video on ins if anyone would like to see can search me kdee.z



May I ask where that information came from? It normally says in the a la carte kit which type of leather/combo you can do. Has the kit changed? Since when? My most recent SO is Chevre Sellier Kelly so I didn't know about this. Just curious to know. Every store is so different!


----------



## acrowcounted

ava&ava said:


> May I ask where that information came from? It normally says in the a la carte kit which type of leather/combo you can do. Has the kit changed? Since when? My most recent SO is Chevre Sellier Kelly so I didn't know about this. Just curious to know. Every store is so different!


The kit from last semester and this semester do no include the option for Epsom leather selection on a B25. I attempted to place one anyway last semester but Paris kicked it back and I had to select an alternate leather.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Monique1004

kadyooo said:


> View attachment 4413236
> View attachment 4413237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just knowing that so in b25 are no longer offered in epsom leather, so glad I had chosen epsom leather for my so b25, here she is my b25 in Craie and etoupe with brush gold Hardware I just picked up yesterday, the waiting time wasn’t so bad, It took about 378 days. I posted an unboxing video on ins if anyone would like to see can search me kdee.z



Very lovely & elegant combo. Congrats!!!


----------



## Sic_Sic

I just got approved for an SO, and I’m over the moon. 

I’ve narrowed down my choices, but hoping I can get all your thoughts on these two classic colours. 

Currently in my small collection:
B25 Rose Sakura 
B25 Rose Pourpre

K32 Brique
K28 Rose Azalea / Raisin

C18 Rose Azalea

This SO for sure will be a B30. 
Chèvre 
Interior - Rose Tyrien
Stitching - one of the pink stitching. 

I’m debating whether I should pick Black or Etoupe for the exterior. 

I want a classic colour that can be used often and last me through the rest of my life hopefully. 

TIA!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sic_Sic said:


> I just got approved for an SO, and I’m over the moon.
> 
> I’ve narrowed down my choices, but hoping I can get all your thoughts on these two classic colours.
> 
> Currently in my small collection:
> B25 Rose Sakura
> B25 Rose Pourpre
> 
> K32 Brique
> K28 Rose Azalea / Raisin
> 
> C18 Rose Azalea
> 
> This SO for sure will be a B30.
> Chèvre
> Interior - Rose Tyrien
> Stitching - one of the pink stitching.
> 
> I’m debating whether I should pick Black or Etoupe for the exterior.
> 
> I want a classic colour that can be used often and last me through the rest of my life hopefully.
> 
> TIA!


If you love the sheen on chevre... I'd pick Black. Black is just heavenly in chevre. AND I love black and pink combo! I also think Etoupe looks better in togo. Chevre makes Etoupe too dark & brownish from what I have seen in pics.

Like you, I have been debating the pink stitching on black chevre. You aren't worried you will get sick of the stitching after a while? I keep going back and forth on this as I want my next SO to be forever, neutral birkin.

Which hardware will u pick?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sic_Sic said:


> I just got approved for an SO, and I’m over the moon.
> 
> I’ve narrowed down my choices, but hoping I can get all your thoughts on these two classic colours.
> 
> Currently in my small collection:
> B25 Rose Sakura
> B25 Rose Pourpre
> 
> K32 Brique
> K28 Rose Azalea / Raisin
> 
> C18 Rose Azalea
> 
> This SO for sure will be a B30.
> Chèvre
> Interior - Rose Tyrien
> Stitching - one of the pink stitching.
> 
> I’m debating whether I should pick Black or Etoupe for the exterior.
> 
> I want a classic colour that can be used often and last me through the rest of my life hopefully.
> 
> TIA!



We have similar taste. You can’t go wrong with either option. I do love the way pink stitching pops against noir. I ordered a bag in these specs although my exterior will be Blue Paon. Definitely not a traditionally classic color, though!


----------



## etoupebirkin

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4409754
> View attachment 4409755
> 
> 1 year 5 months at the Faubourg store. Thank you for letting me share. @TeeCee77


Holy Schnikies!!! OMG that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sic_Sic said:


> I just got approved for an SO, and I’m over the moon.
> 
> I’ve narrowed down my choices, but hoping I can get all your thoughts on these two classic colours.
> 
> Currently in my small collection:
> B25 Rose Sakura
> B25 Rose Pourpre
> 
> K32 Brique
> K28 Rose Azalea / Raisin
> 
> C18 Rose Azalea
> 
> This SO for sure will be a B30.
> Chèvre
> Interior - Rose Tyrien
> Stitching - one of the pink stitching.
> 
> I’m debating whether I should pick Black or Etoupe for the exterior.
> 
> I want a classic colour that can be used often and last me through the rest of my life hopefully.
> 
> TIA!


I'd say black as it's so nice in chèvre (I just ordered this) and the MOST useful color....but I'd do a less contrasting stitch to make it more versatile.....maybe a soft pink, or naturel, or graphite.


----------



## periogirl28

etoupebirkin said:


> Holy Schnikies!!! OMG that is gorgeous!!!


 Thank you dear!


----------



## kath00

Oh my gosh!  So excited.  I did it.  Put in an SO for Gris Agate Ostrich also with Rose Pourpre handles and contrast stitching.  Cannot wait, esp after seeing the pix above.....  let the wait begin.

BTW they told me ostrich 2 color takes much longer due to the need to match the "pimples" from one color to the next. She said expect to wait 1+ years.  I said no prob, I waited 3y for a simple Rose Confetti bag one year and my other simple (togo Etain/Rubis) has never shown up after 4 years!


----------



## kath00

So excited!  Just finished at my local H store with my wonderful SA and SM, who suggested this combo over the conservative chevre combo I was thinking about when I got to the store...  Gris Agate body with Rose Pourpre handles and permabrass HW.  And the RP interior will be TDF I am sure.  Let the wait begin........     XOXOXO


----------



## periogirl28

kath00 said:


> Oh my gosh!  So excited.  I did it.  Put in an SO for Gris Agate Ostrich also with Rose Pourpre handles and contrast stitching.  Cannot wait, esp after seeing the pix above.....  let the wait begin.
> 
> BTW they told me ostrich 2 color takes much longer due to the need to match the "pimples" from one color to the next. She said expect to wait 1+ years.  I said no prob, I waited 3y for a simple Rose Confetti bag one year and my other simple (togo Etain/Rubis) has never shown up after 4 years!


3 years! Congrats on placing your recent SO.


----------



## frankiextah

sbelle said:


> This!!!
> 
> I have puzzled over this for a couple of years now.
> I have an outstanding chèvre sellier Kelly 28 from April 2016 .  I know that these Kelly selliers can take longer,  but it killed me when I saw another tpfer’s April 2017 order of the exact same bag arrive 6 months ago.  I am still waiting



I wonder if it would be helpful to create a reference thread similar to the yearly price list where people can type a line under each MODEL + SIZE and fill in: LEATHER / COUNTRY / MONTH + YEAR OF ORDER / MONTH + YEAR OF RECEIPT, I personally would find it interesting and helpful.


----------



## Sic_Sic

Israeli_Flava said:


> If you love the sheen on chevre... I'd pick Black. Black is just heavenly in chevre. AND I love black and pink combo! I also think Etoupe looks better in togo. Chevre makes Etoupe too dark & brownish from what I have seen in pics.
> 
> Like you, I have been debating the pink stitching on black chevre. You aren't worried you will get sick of the stitching after a while? I keep going back and forth on this as I want my next SO to be forever, neutral birkin.
> 
> Which hardware will u pick?





BBC said:


> We have similar taste. You can’t go wrong with either option. I do love the way pink stitching pops against noir. I ordered a bag in these specs although my exterior will be Blue Paon. Definitely not a traditionally classic color, though!





QuelleFromage said:


> I'd say black as it's so nice in chèvre (I just ordered this) and the MOST useful color....but I'd do a less contrasting stitch to make it more versatile.....maybe a soft pink, or naturel, or graphite.



Thank you for all your inputs! 

Black it will be!!!

Hardware I’m debating between brushed palladium or permabrass.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Well, wonders never cease...

A few weeks ago, I was notified that my October ‘18 SO arrived. A K25 retourne with extended strap. I planned on meeting her tomorrow.  A 6 month wait. 

Today, I received an email that my SO from April ‘17 arrived!!!  A K25 chèvre sellier!  A 2 year wait. 

My SA says I’m his luckiest SO customer as many get cancelled or take much longer. 

I’m dying!!!! 2 SOs at the same time.  Luckily one was ordered under DH and the other as mine. I’ll be able to get them both without issue. I’m in shock!!!!! 

Thanks for letting me share my excitement and always friendly encouragement as we go through this crazy SO journey together.


----------



## hopiko

Txoceangirl said:


> Well, wonders never cease...
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was notified that my October ‘18 SO arrived. A K25 retourne with extended strap. I planned on meeting her tomorrow.  A 6 month wait.
> 
> Today, I received an email that my SO from April ‘17 arrived!!!  A K25 chèvre sellier!  A 2 year wait.
> 
> My SA says I’m his luckiest SO customer as many get cancelled or take much longer.
> 
> I’m dying!!!! 2 SOs at the same time.  Luckily one was ordered under DH and the other as mine. I’ll be able to get them both without issue. I’m in shock!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement and always friendly encouragement as we go through this crazy SO journey together.


Congrats!  Can’t wait to meet your new babies!


----------



## ayc

Txoceangirl said:


> Well, wonders never cease...
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was notified that my October ‘18 SO arrived. A K25 retourne with extended strap. I planned on meeting her tomorrow.  A 6 month wait.
> 
> Today, I received an email that my SO from April ‘17 arrived!!!  A K25 chèvre sellier!  A 2 year wait.
> 
> My SA says I’m his luckiest SO customer as many get cancelled or take much longer.
> 
> I’m dying!!!! 2 SOs at the same time.  Luckily one was ordered under DH and the other as mine. I’ll be able to get them both without issue. I’m in shock!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement and always friendly encouragement as we go through this crazy SO journey together.


OMG!  I'm so excited for you!  CONGRATS!!
please do post pics!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you dear. It’s Gris Agate 25, Cyclamen Stitch, Permabrass hardware and Bleu Iris lining. I will take more pictures another day.


Stunning!  Beautiful combo!  So worth the wait!  Enjoy!


----------



## bagidiotic

Txoceangirl said:


> Well, wonders never cease...
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was notified that my October ‘18 SO arrived. A K25 retourne with extended strap. I planned on meeting her tomorrow.  A 6 month wait.
> 
> Today, I received an email that my SO from April ‘17 arrived!!!  A K25 chèvre sellier!  A 2 year wait.
> 
> My SA says I’m his luckiest SO customer as many get cancelled or take much longer.
> 
> I’m dying!!!! 2 SOs at the same time.  Luckily one was ordered under DH and the other as mine. I’ll be able to get them both without issue. I’m in shock!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement and always friendly encouragement as we go through this crazy SO journey together.


Woohooo opening 2 so boxes the same time
This is insane Haha
Wow double joy double happiness double credit card bills too Haha
Like having a twins popped haha


----------



## Carrierae

ShyShy said:


> Yes, Oct 2017, Togo retourne kelly.



That’s surprising for a Togo Retourne. I placed mine (K28 Clemence Retourne) in early Dec 17 and it arrived late Jan 19. It even had a custom strap.

What color combo did you pick?


----------



## periogirl28

hopiko said:


> Stunning!  Beautiful combo!  So worth the wait!  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Txoceangirl

bagidiotic said:


> Woohooo opening 2 so boxes the same time
> This is insane Haha
> Wow double joy double happiness double credit card bills too Haha
> Like having a twins popped haha



You are so right.... I certainly had to prepare DH for the twins!  

Thanks for the cute response... it made me laugh.


----------



## Txoceangirl

hopiko said:


> Congrats!  Can’t wait to meet your new babies!





ayc said:


> OMG!  I'm so excited for you!  CONGRATS!!
> please do post pics!!



Thank you, both. I’ll do a proper reveal once I get them shipped home!


----------



## smileygirl

View attachment 4418386

June 2016.  Finally got here. I had given up hope!!!. The lighting is off and I am not actually picking it up until two weeks later, but in the meantime thanks for letting me share!


----------



## tonkamama

Congratulations dear I can’t wait to see your new SO babies 


Txoceangirl said:


> Well, wonders never cease...
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was notified that my October ‘18 SO arrived. A K25 retourne with extended strap. I planned on meeting her tomorrow.  A 6 month wait.
> 
> Today, I received an email that my SO from April ‘17 arrived!!!  A K25 chèvre sellier!  A 2 year wait.
> 
> My SA says I’m his luckiest SO customer as many get cancelled or take much longer.
> 
> I’m dying!!!! 2 SOs at the same time.  Luckily one was ordered under DH and the other as mine. I’ll be able to get them both without issue. I’m in shock!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement and always friendly encouragement as we go through this crazy SO journey together.


----------



## periogirl28

smileygirl said:


> View attachment 4418390
> View attachment 4418386
> 
> June 2016.  Finally got here. I had given up hope!!!. The lighting is off and I am not actually picking it up until two weeks later, but in the meantime thanks for letting me share!


Sorry for being obtuse but have I missed the specs? Congrats in advance!


----------



## smileygirl

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry for being obtuse but have I missed the specs? Congrats in advance!


Raisin, azalee with Jaipur stitching and brushed gold k28!


----------



## periogirl28

smileygirl said:


> Raisin, azalee with Jaipur stitching and brushed gold k28!


Thank you for the response!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagidiotic said:


> Woohooo opening 2 so boxes the same time
> This is insane Haha
> Wow double joy double happiness double credit card bills too Haha
> Like having a twins popped haha


I laughed out loud!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Txoceangirl said:


> Well, wonders never cease...
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was notified that my October ‘18 SO arrived. A K25 retourne with extended strap. I planned on meeting her tomorrow.  A 6 month wait.
> 
> Today, I received an email that my SO from April ‘17 arrived!!!  A K25 chèvre sellier!  A 2 year wait.
> 
> My SA says I’m his luckiest SO customer as many get cancelled or take much longer.
> 
> I’m dying!!!! 2 SOs at the same time.  Luckily one was ordered under DH and the other as mine. I’ll be able to get them both without issue. I’m in shock!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement and always friendly encouragement as we go through this crazy SO journey together.


Wow that is crazy!!! I'd be stressed out hahahahaha BUT  so HAPPYYYYYYYY!
Can't wait to see your fraternal twin babies!!!


----------



## Nui

Dear TPFers 

After placing my SO last August. The wait started. But it ended when my SA sent me a message saying my bag had arrived at the end of March. Sadly, I was unable to pick it up until a week later. 
Here it is my first ever SO B25 Etain inside Rose Azalee with Gris Asphalt stitching and Permabass hardware.




View attachment 4418581


----------



## hbr

Txoceangirl said:


> Well, wonders never cease...
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was notified that my October ‘18 SO arrived. A K25 retourne with extended strap. I planned on meeting her tomorrow.  A 6 month wait.
> 
> Today, I received an email that my SO from April ‘17 arrived!!!  A K25 chèvre sellier!  A 2 year wait.
> 
> My SA says I’m his luckiest SO customer as many get cancelled or take much longer.
> 
> I’m dying!!!! 2 SOs at the same time.  Luckily one was ordered under DH and the other as mine. I’ll be able to get them both without issue. I’m in shock!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement and always friendly encouragement as we go through this crazy SO journey together.



Ahhh!  So great!  Congratulations!  I have an outstanding SO from Nov’18 so you’re giving me hope that I’ll be getting the magic email soon!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Minoubouch78

This is my humble contribution
SO Oct 17: 18 months wait time 
B35 Clémence taurillon feu and vert foncé with  Bghw.
Thank you for letting me share !
Have a wonderful day everyone


----------



## Notorious Pink

Txoceangirl said:


> Well, wonders never cease...
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was notified that my October ‘18 SO arrived. A K25 retourne with extended strap. I planned on meeting her tomorrow.  A 6 month wait.
> 
> Today, I received an email that my SO from April ‘17 arrived!!!  A K25 chèvre sellier!  A 2 year wait.
> 
> My SA says I’m his luckiest SO customer as many get cancelled or take much longer.
> 
> I’m dying!!!! 2 SOs at the same time.  Luckily one was ordered under DH and the other as mine. I’ll be able to get them both without issue. I’m in shock!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement and always friendly encouragement as we go through this crazy SO journey together.



CONGRATULATIONS!!! Thats awesome, can't wait to see. 



bagidiotic said:


> Woohooo opening 2 so boxes the same time
> This is insane Haha
> Wow double joy double happiness double credit card bills too Haha
> Like having a twins popped haha



LOL you're the best, @bagidiotic you always know exactly what to say!


----------



## LKNN

Could one of you gracious ladies please re-post the 2019 SO color list-- I cant seem to find the page(?) I'll be sure to screen grab it this time  Thanks


----------



## tonkamama

LKNN said:


> Could one of you gracious ladies please re-post the *2019 SO color list-*- I cant seem to find the page(?) I'll be sure to screen grab it this time  Thanks


Would you please refer to the title of this thread?


----------



## acrowcounted

Nui said:


> Dear TPFers
> 
> After placing my SO last August. The wait started. But it ended when my SA sent me a message saying my bag had arrived at the end of March. Sadly, I was unable to pick it up until a week later.
> Here it is my first ever SO B25 Etain inside Rose Azalee with Gris Asphalt stitching and Permabass hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4418579
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418581


Beautiful bag! May I ask which country this was placed in? I’m curious because from my experience, it was not possible to place an Epsom B25 SO nor a SO with Rose Azalea interior last fall during the normal US ordering window. I’m always so curious to hear about regional rule differences.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Txoceangirl said:


> Well, wonders never cease...
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was notified that my October ‘18 SO arrived. A K25 retourne with extended strap. I planned on meeting her tomorrow.  A 6 month wait.
> 
> Today, I received an email that my SO from April ‘17 arrived!!!  A K25 chèvre sellier!  A 2 year wait.
> 
> My SA says I’m his luckiest SO customer as many get cancelled or take much longer.
> 
> I’m dying!!!! 2 SOs at the same time.  Luckily one was ordered under DH and the other as mine. I’ll be able to get them both without issue. I’m in shock!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement and always friendly encouragement as we go through this crazy SO journey together.



How fabulous is that? Big big congrats!!!! Cannot wait to see your reveals! Love the 25 size


----------



## Nui

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful bag! May I ask which country this was placed in? I’m curious because from my experience, it was not possible to place an Epsom B25 SO nor a SO with Rose Azalea interior last fall during the normal US ordering window. I’m always so curious to hear about regional rule differences.



Hi
My bag was placed in SE Asia country. As I remember what I saw in color and leather charts, it was the same as in Europe.


----------



## LKNN

tonkamama said:


> Would you please refer to the title of this thread?



I knew someone smarter than me would point me in the right direction! 

*#5041*


----------



## tonkamama

Here you go dear ...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-season-chart.925735/page-337#post-33013016



LKNN said:


> I knew someone smarter than me would point me in the right direction!
> 
> *#5041*


----------



## sparklyprincess

Does anyone have a bag that’s in Rose Pourpre Chevre that can share pictures? 

I placed an SO for it but am not sure if it will come out too dark. Rose Pourpre seems more vibrant in Togo but I already have too many bags in Togo. I didn’t want to do Swift or Evercolor because I wanted a stiffer leather, and I didn’t do Epsom because my last SO was Epsom. I do have a chevre SO bag in black and I do like the sheen.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklyprincess said:


> Does anyone have a bag that’s in Rose Pourpre Chevre that can share pictures?
> 
> I placed an SO for it but am not sure if it will come out too dark. Rose Pourpre seems more vibrant in Togo but I already have too many bags in Togo. I didn’t want to do Swift or Evercolor because I wanted a stiffer leather, and I didn’t do Epsom because my last SO was Epsom. I do have a chevre SO bag in black and I do like the sheen.


Rose poupre chevre SO has been posted in this thread dear. I super love it. I have a friend with one....


----------



## periogirl28

1 year 5 months - Chèvre Sellier Kelly 25. Did you hear that? That was my wallet exploding.


----------



## acrowcounted

periogirl28 said:


> 1 year 5 months - Chèvre Sellier Kelly 25. Did you hear that? That was my wallet exploding.


Awesome! When will you pick her up? Can’t wait to see!


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> 1 year 5 months - Chèvre Sellier Kelly 25. Did you hear that? That was my wallet exploding.


Congratulations, dear!!!!

You and me both this week!!!  Think of the CC points or mileage....


----------



## periogirl28

acrowcounted said:


> Awesome! When will you pick her up? Can’t wait to see!


Will make plans...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Txoceangirl said:


> Congratulations, dear!!!!
> 
> You and me both this week!!!  Think of the CC points or mileage....


Cheers to yours first! I think Hermes is really overdoing it for me.


----------



## sparklyprincess

Israeli_Flava said:


> Rose poupre chevre SO has been posted in this thread dear. I super love it. I have a friend with one....



Thank you so much! I searched Rose Pourpre Chevre and RP Chevre and found discussions, but did not find any pictures. I found a lot of pictures on google of RP Chevre Mini Kelly 20cm, but due to different lighting and cameras, the color tones range from dark to bright. I prefer bright colors like you  I do like the color in this picture that you shared. 
When I looked at the swatches in the store, the color tone of RP in Chevre didn't appear as bright as RP Togo or Evercolor. Then coming home and looking at my cell phone pics made me a little worried because the lighting in the store was not good and my pictures look dark.


----------



## HeatherZE

I’ve been approved for a so. My first! I’m over the moon.


----------



## Txoceangirl

HeatherZE said:


> I’ve been approved for a so. My first! I’m over the moon.


Fantastic!  Enjoy the design process....then the wait begins


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklyprincess said:


> Thank you so much! I searched Rose Pourpre Chevre and RP Chevre and found discussions, but did not find any pictures. I found a lot of pictures on google of RP Chevre Mini Kelly 20cm, but due to different lighting and cameras, the color tones range from dark to bright. I prefer bright colors like you  I do like the color in this picture that you shared.
> When I looked at the swatches in the store, the color tone of RP in Chevre didn't appear as bright as RP Togo or Evercolor. Then coming home and looking at my cell phone pics made me a little worried because the lighting in the store was not good and my pictures look dark.


Chevre does make colors darker than the other leather options. I thought that pic looks accurate according to my friends SO. Here is a pic of her clouchette vs my Rose Shocking chevre .... RP is not a light purple... it’s a saturated jewelry tone.. and as you know these h colors are true chameleons in different lighting... but nothing’s worse than h lighting! It’s super pretty dear!!!


----------



## cavluv

Txoceangirl said:


> Well, wonders never cease...
> 
> A few weeks ago, I was notified that my October ‘18 SO arrived. A K25 retourne with extended strap. I planned on meeting her tomorrow.  A 6 month wait.
> 
> Today, I received an email that my SO from April ‘17 arrived!!!  A K25 chèvre sellier!  A 2 year wait.
> 
> My SA says I’m his luckiest SO customer as many get cancelled or take much longer.
> 
> I’m dying!!!! 2 SOs at the same time.  Luckily one was ordered under DH and the other as mine. I’ll be able to get them both without issue. I’m in shock!!!!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my excitement and always friendly encouragement as we go through this crazy SO journey together.



I can’t wait to see the new babies... how exciting! So glad to hear some of the April ‘17 selliers are being born...gives me some small hope!


----------



## westcoastgal

HeatherZE said:


> I’ve been approved for a so. My first! I’m over the moon.


This is the best feeling! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

westcoastgal said:


> This is the best feeling! Congrats!


That's a feeling that never gets old right!!!? hhehhe


----------



## jenngu

Does anyone know if the SO period is still open?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

jenngu said:


> Does anyone know if the SO period is still open?


I have my appointment on May 19 for mine.....


----------



## QuelleFromage

jenngu said:


> Does anyone know if the SO period is still open?


Yes, it is. Will be open til late May at least. I'm placing an SO in Europe next week.


----------



## bellapurse

jenngu said:


> Does anyone know if the SO period is still open?



I was offered a SO too and my SA said I have to do it before June 1st.


----------



## HeatherZE

Txoceangirl said:


> Fantastic!  Enjoy the design process....then the wait begins


Thank you!  My head is swimming.


----------



## HeatherZE

westcoastgal said:


> This is the best feeling! Congrats!


It truly is.  Otherworldly!  Thank you!


----------



## westcoastgal

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's a feeling that never gets old right!!!? hhehhe


I’ve had one special order but hope to have another at some point and get that feeling back!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## purplechanel

Hi! I’ve been recently offered a special order, thinking of getting etoupe kelly 32 or blue electric kelly 32 or anemone kelly 32 (all in ghw).
I already have birkin 25 etain ghw
Kelly black ghw, jypsiere etoupe, toolbox etain, etoupe bolide, blue electric picotin. 

Which do you think should i get? Thanks for the help!


----------



## wenyihsu

My suggestion would be to order a anemone kelly. It’s a rested color and if you really want one, SO is the only way to get it. Etoupe and blue electric you can still get from your store. Also, Hermes doesnt tend to have purples too often. Currently the only darker purple available is raisin. It doesn’t look like there will be other purples available for a while.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I’d get the anemone too, especially since you already have Etoupe and BE bags.


----------



## jd5237

Just a quick question about my SO; since mine was an HAC 40 and they didn't offer contrasting lining, stitching, or bi-colour options this time, will my bag still be stamped with the the horseshoe stamp as it's essentially a stock colour combo. It's a bleu nuit togo with brushed palladium hardware. Also, do HAC 40s now come with a box since I've seen some people who have them also have boxes for them

Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I’ve never heard of ANY leather item, much less a bag, not coming with a box.

Come to think of it, I don’t think there is any non-RTW item that doesn’t come with a box. Maybe furniture and wallpaper.


----------



## FreddieMac

jd5237 said:


> Just a quick question about my SO; since mine was an HAC 40 and they didn't offer contrasting lining, stitching, or bi-colour options this time, will my bag still be stamped with the the horseshoe stamp as it's essentially a stock colour combo. It's a bleu nuit togo with brushed palladium hardware. Also, do HAC 40s now come with a box since I've seen some people who have them also have boxes for them
> 
> Thanks!



I bought a runway HAC 40 (felt/leather combo) back in 2017 and that came with a box, so I'm pretty sure they're now standard on the 40. No idea on 50's however!


----------



## lulilu

jd5237 said:


> Just a quick question about my SO; since mine was an HAC 40 and they didn't offer contrasting lining, stitching, or bi-colour options this time, will my bag still be stamped with the the horseshoe stamp as it's essentially a stock colour combo. It's a bleu nuit togo with brushed palladium hardware. Also, do HAC 40s now come with a box since I've seen some people who have them also have boxes for them
> 
> Thanks!



It used to be if you SO'd a "regular" B that was in a color only offered by SO, but without the typical SO touches of contrasting stitching or different color interior, it would not have a horseshoe stamp (personal experience), but I have read here that the policy has changed and they are now stamping them with horseshoes.

I also understand that bags are shipped to stores shrink wrapped in their boxes, so you should receive the box.


----------



## westcoastgal

BBC said:


> I’ve never heard of ANY leather item, much less a bag, not coming with a box.
> 
> Come to think of it, I don’t think there is any non-RTW item that doesn’t come with a box. Maybe furniture and wallpaper.


Maybe the bicycle?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> Prior to this season, has anyone successfully placed/received a special order for a bi-color Birkin where only the interior and piping color were different (ie not handles and sangles) and where this color was on the interiors color list but NOT on the exteriors color list for the main color’s leather? I know there was some debate on this thread about whether or not this was allowed so I’d love to know if anyone has a received a bag with those particulars.
> 
> Also, the Colvert swatch was not in my store’s kit. Did anyone happen to notice it in your store’s kit and get a picture? I’m curious (read: would love confirmation) that this season’s batch is the same as previous years.


this is a really good question! i hope we can!  did u place an order with your store and they accepted it??? I'm thinking to do this next round depending on the colors offered... RT interior specifically and add piping


----------



## acrowcounted

Israeli_Flava said:


> this is a really good question! i hope we can!  did u place an order with your store and they accepted it???


Yes, I did and they did but I get the feeling that my store doesn’t handle many SOs so it seemed like an “hmmm im not sure, let’s try and see if Paris kicks it back”. I did a Bleu Electrique Togo B25 with Colvert lining and piping and Bleu Electrique stitching with PHW. The SM seemed to think it would be okay but they also thought my Epsom B25 SO would be okay last semester and it was kicked back by Paris a few weeks later. I’m pretty much expecting a call any day now to say that colvert piping is actually not allowed but nothing yet...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, I did and they did but I get the feeling that my store doesn’t handle many SOs so it seemed like an “hmmm im not sure, let’s try and see if Paris kicks it back”. I did a Bleu Electrique Togo B25 with Colvert lining and piping and Bleu Electrique stitching with PHW. The SM seemed to think it would be okay but they also thought my Epsom B25 SO would be okay last semester and it was kicked back by Paris a few weeks later. I’m pretty much expecting a call any day now to say that colvert piping is actually not allowed but nothing yet...


Ahhhh I see. Doesn't sound promising to have it kicked back one semester and do it again the next semester....


----------



## acrowcounted

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhhh I see. Doesn't sound promising to have it kicked back one semester and do it again the next semester....


Let me know if you try it or if you ask your SA as I’d love to hear another experience while I wait to hear anything from mine lol. At least my backup (just nix the contrast piping) is easy enough.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> Let me know if you try it or if you ask your SA as I’d love to hear another experience while I wait to hear anything from mine lol. At least my backup (just nix the contrast piping) is easy enough.


Sure i will let u know but I have a while before I order (Sep/Oct).. Hoping H adds some purple and new pink (or old pink like 5P?????) options in chevre 
And yes, Paris could just accept your order and then the craftsman just makes it without the piping.... Sooo excited for you!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, I did and they did but I get the feeling that my store doesn’t handle many SOs so it seemed like an “hmmm im not sure, let’s try and see if Paris kicks it back”. I did a Bleu Electrique Togo B25 with Colvert lining and piping and Bleu Electrique stitching with PHW. The SM seemed to think it would be okay but they also thought my Epsom B25 SO would be okay last semester and it was kicked back by Paris a few weeks later. I’m pretty much expecting a call any day now to say that colvert piping is actually not allowed but nothing yet...


I'm not sure how strict Paris is on this descriptions... but if they are, that may be why your SO got kicked back. It shows that the stitching must be contrasting too..... and then there is the original question we were discussing (the interior color not being on the exterior color list  but requesting exterior piping in the interior color).


----------



## acrowcounted

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not sure how strict Paris is on this descriptions... but if they are, that may be why your SO got kicked back. It shows that the stitching must be contrasting too..... and then there is the original question we were discussing (the interior color not being on the exterior color list  but requesting exterior piping in the interior color).


We've seen plenty of examples of SOs with contrasting interiors but tonal stitching so I don’t think that’s an issue at all. I think it’s more that the chart is saying which items are _possible_ to customize for each version. The piping on the other hand becomes an issue because the interior colors are in Chevre leather, I believe, so they don’t necessarily have colvert Togo leather on-hand. So then the question becomes, will they make a Togo bag with Chevre piping? Probably not. But we shall see...

ETA- to be more clear...my colvert piping SO has NOT been kicked back yet. The one that was kicked back was the Epsom B25 I submitted last year and I just had to change my leather type and it was successfully resubmitted (with tonal stitching and contrasting interior, to be complete)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> We've seen plenty of examples of SOs with contrasting interiors but tonal stitching so I don’t think that’s an issue at all. I think it’s more that the chart is saying which items are _possible_ to customize for each version. The piping on the other hand becomes an issue because the interior colors are in Chevre leather, I believe, so they probably don’t have colvert Togo leather available. So then the question becomes, will they make a Togo bag with Chevre piping? Probably not. But we shall see...
> 
> ETA- to be more clear...my colvert piping SO has NOT been kicked back yet. The one that was kicked back was the Epsom B25 I submitted last year and I just had to change my leather type and it was successfully resubmitted (with tonal stitching and contrasting interior, to be complete)


Ah I see... that makes sense. The chart was confusing to me. You are so right.
Sounds like you'll be fine either way on both SOs, so that is a big relief... your Sm is good on making changes for u if needed...

Maybe someone will chime in on our original quandary xo


----------



## mp4

sparklyprincess said:


> Does anyone have a bag that’s in Rose Pourpre Chevre that can share pictures?
> 
> I placed an SO for it but am not sure if it will come out too dark. Rose Pourpre seems more vibrant in Togo but I already have too many bags in Togo. I didn’t want to do Swift or Evercolor because I wanted a stiffer leather, and I didn’t do Epsom because my last SO was Epsom. I do have a chevre SO bag in black and I do like the sheen.



RP is 10000% better in chèvre!  You will be happy!


----------



## navicular

jd5237 said:


> Just a quick question about my SO; since mine was an HAC 40 and they didn't offer contrasting lining, stitching, or bi-colour options this time, will my bag still be stamped with the the horseshoe stamp as it's essentially a stock colour combo. It's a bleu nuit togo with brushed palladium hardware. Also, do HAC 40s now come with a box since I've seen some people who have them also have boxes for them
> 
> Thanks!



yes, there'll be a stamp and yes, you'll receive a box.


----------



## jd5237

Thanks for all the info

Does this mean all 40+ sizes and luggage items will receive a box now?


----------



## Notorious Pink

jd5237 said:


> Thanks for all the info
> 
> Does this mean all 40+ sizes and luggage items will receive a box now?



I don’t understand this. Are you saying that 40s don’t?
My friends with 40s have always had boxes. Plus, what I said earlier.


----------



## mp4

Need contrast stitch advice!  

BE chèvre Sellier K25 - thinking cyclamen, blue franc, blue sapphire, or GM?

I’m pretty conservative with my SOs, but thought this could be fun.  This said, I don’t want to choose something I will get tired of!

TIA!


----------



## Possum

mp4 said:


> Need contrast stitch advice!
> 
> BE chèvre Sellier K25 - thinking cyclamen, blue franc, blue sapphire, or GM?
> 
> I’m pretty conservative with my SOs, but thought this could be fun.  This said, I don’t want to choose something I will get tired of!
> 
> TIA!


I think GM stitching would be beautiful. That would be my pick!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mp4 said:


> Need contrast stitch advice!
> 
> BE chèvre Sellier K25 - thinking cyclamen, blue franc, blue sapphire, or GM?
> 
> I’m pretty conservative with my SOs, but thought this could be fun.  This said, I don’t want to choose something I will get tired of!
> 
> TIA!



I would do cyclamen. I really love a pop contrast with stitching. The blues will be very subtle (sapphire might not even be all that noticeable). GM will be very nice, too.


----------



## noegirl

Does anyone have any experience with Evercolor in a B 30? For the color I want it's togo, Clemence or Evercolor... I would do Togo but I am a no veins girl and it would be just my luck, so I was considering Evercolor. I love the leather but only have it in smaller items and a roulis.

Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

Congratulations on your SO offering...  If your question is about the Evercolor leather, I attached few links below regarding Evercolor leather durability please take a look at these threads for references.  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/evercolour-leather.846946/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-on-evercolor-leather.1004012/
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/evercolor-for-daily-use.999192/

I have a Kelly 28 (regular stock) in Evercolor, it’s light weigh but needs a little bit more TLC compared to my other togo bags.  HTH.  



noegirl said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Evercolor in a B 30? For the color I want it's togo, Clemence or Evercolor... I would do Togo but I am a no veins girl and it would be just my luck, so I was considering Evercolor. I love the leather but only have it in smaller items and a roulis.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## noegirl

tonkamama said:


> Congratulations on your SO offering...  If your question is about the Evercolor leather, I attached few links below regarding Evercolor leather durability please take a look at these threads for references.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/evercolour-leather.846946/
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/help-on-evercolor-leather.1004012/
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/evercolor-for-daily-use.999192/
> 
> I have a Kelly 28 (regular stock) in Evercolor, it’s light weigh but needs a little bit more TLC compared to my other togo bags.  HTH.




Thank you so much!!! This is helpful!


----------



## acrowcounted

noegirl said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Evercolor in a B 30? For the color I want it's togo, Clemence or Evercolor... I would do Togo but I am a no veins girl and it would be just my luck, so I was considering Evercolor. I love the leather but only have it in smaller items and a roulis.
> 
> Thanks!


I remember reading once that someone ordered Togo with a special request to the artisan to select a vein-free piece of leather for their bag. I’m not sure if that’s actually a thing nor if it makes you a pita customer () but it’s perhaps something to consider. Also, I just looked over the list and couldn’t find a color that was exclusive to those three leathers so now I’m quite curious. Haha.


----------



## noegirl

acrowcounted said:


> I remember reading once that someone ordered Togo with a special request to the artisan to select a vein-free piece of leather for their bag. I’m not sure if that’s actually a thing nor if it makes you a pita customer () but it’s perhaps something to consider. Also, I just looked over the list and couldn’t find a color that was exclusive to those three leathers so now I’m quite curious. Haha.




Ahhh I'll ask my SA hahahaha

It's Malachite... its available in Epsom but I would never consider Epsom for me personally. It's also available in swift but too soft for a b30 for my taste so it came down to Clemence, togo or Evercolor


----------



## acrowcounted

noegirl said:


> Ahhh I'll ask my SA hahahaha
> 
> It's Malachite... its available in Epsom but I would never consider Epsom for me personally. It's also available in swift but too soft for a b30 for my taste so it came down to Clemence, togo or Evercolor


Ahhh yes, after I posted I assumed Malachite given your signature! Nice choice! If I get another SO I think I plan on choosing Malachite as well.


----------



## noegirl

acrowcounted said:


> Ahhh yes, after I posted I assumed Malachite given your signature! Nice choice! If I get another SO I think I plan on choosing Malachite as well.




Sigh... I wish it was available in Chèvre... I guess togo..with Gris Asphalte interior and brushed gold hw


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

jd5237 said:


> Thanks for all the info
> 
> Does this mean all 40+ sizes and luggage items will receive a box now?



HAC 40s, 40 cm Birkins, etc. come with boxes. I just bought an HAC. It’s a big box.
I was told 50 cm and above does not come with a box.



mp4 said:


> Need contrast stitch advice!
> 
> BE chèvre Sellier K25 - thinking cyclamen, blue franc, blue sapphire, or GM?
> 
> I’m pretty conservative with my SOs, but thought this could be fun.  This said, I don’t want to choose something I will get tired of!
> 
> TIA!



Bleu saphir will not pop on BE (will be tonal),  I doubt Bleu France will either. Of your choices I’d probably do Cyclamen. What’s the interior?


----------



## mp4

QuelleFromage said:


> HAC 40s, 40 cm Birkenstock’s, etc. come with boxes. I just bought a HAC. It’s a big box.
> I was told 50 cm and above does not come with a box.
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu saphir will not pop on BE (will be tonal),  I doubt Bleu France will either. Of your choices I’d probably do Cyclamen. What’s the interior?



UV or RT


----------



## westcoastgal

mp4 said:


> Need contrast stitch advice!
> 
> BE chèvre Sellier K25 - thinking cyclamen, blue franc, blue sapphire, or GM?
> 
> I’m pretty conservative with my SOs, but thought this could be fun.  This said, I don’t want to choose something I will get tired of!
> 
> TIA!


GM if you want to be conservative, or cyclamen if you want to go more fun. I agree I’m not sure the other blues would show up as much.


----------



## Meta

noegirl said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Evercolor in a B 30? For the color I want it's togo, Clemence or Evercolor... I would do Togo but I am a no veins girl and it would be just my luck, so I was considering Evercolor. I love the leather but only have it in smaller items and a roulis.
> 
> Thanks!


Evercolor isn't an option for Birkin. It is available for Kelly in Retourne. For Birkin, the equivalent/or closest is Novillo. Good luck deciding!


----------



## noegirl

Meta said:


> Evercolor isn't an option for Birkin. It is available for Kelly in Retourne. For Birkin, the equivalent/or closest is Novillo. Good luck deciding!


Ohhh thanks for that. I think I’ve decided on a totally different bag now Hahahaha


----------



## westcoastgal

I was unexpectedly offered a SO today! Beyond excited because I had no idea that I’d be offered one this round.  Because of all the detailed information in this thread, 
I knew exactly what I wanted to order straight away! Black chèvre B30, gold hardware, Rose Tyrien interior. No contrast stitch - I just wanted to keep the outside plain because the leather is already shiny and the interior is bright and will show because I carry my Bs open. 

I’m really excited to try chèvre leather. I was told the spine is going to show up more in a B30 than it would in a B25, but I think it’s going to look great. Now the wait begins!


----------



## bagidiotic

westcoastgal said:


> I was unexpectedly offered a SO today! Beyond excited because I had no idea that I’d be offered one this round.  Because of all the detailed information in this thread,
> I knew exactly what I wanted to order straight away! Black chèvre B30, gold hardware, Rose Tyrien interior. No contrast stitch - I just wanted to keep the outside plain because the leather is already shiny and the interior is bright and will show because I carry my Bs open.
> 
> I’m really excited to try chèvre leather. I was told the spine is going to show up more in a B30 than it would in a B25, but I think it’s going to look great. Now the wait begins!


Congratulations 
Yes it's gonna be a great one


----------



## sparklyprincess

Israeli_Flava said:


> Chevre does make colors darker than the other leather options. I thought that pic looks accurate according to my friends SO. Here is a pic of her clouchette vs my Rose Shocking chevre .... RP is not a light purple... it’s a saturated jewelry tone.. and as you know these h colors are true chameleons in different lighting... but nothing’s worse than h lighting! It’s super pretty dear!!!



I love your Rose Shocking so much!!
Thanks for this new picture[emoji173]️ I also did contrast stitching, but in Cyclamen (with Ultraviolet interior).


----------



## sparklyprincess

mp4 said:


> RP is 10000% better in chèvre!  You will be happy!



Thank you!


----------



## sparklyprincess

westcoastgal said:


> I was unexpectedly offered a SO today! Beyond excited because I had no idea that I’d be offered one this round.  Because of all the detailed information in this thread,
> I knew exactly what I wanted to order straight away! Black chèvre B30, gold hardware, Rose Tyrien interior. No contrast stitch - I just wanted to keep the outside plain because the leather is already shiny and the interior is bright and will show because I carry my Bs open.
> 
> I’m really excited to try chèvre leather. I was told the spine is going to show up more in a B30 than it would in a B25, but I think it’s going to look great. Now the wait begins!



Congratulations! I have something similar that I did about 5 years ago. Mine is Birkin 30 in black chevre, gold hardware, no contrast stitching, and Tosca interior.


----------



## navicular

QuelleFromage said:


> HAC 40s, 40 cm Birkins, etc. come with boxes. I just bought an HAC. It’s a big box.
> I was told 50 cm and above does not come with a box.



I have a HAC50 and it did come with a box. 
Interested to know the specs of the HAC you purchased!


----------



## mp4

Possum said:


> I think GM stitching would be beautiful. That would be my pick!





BBC said:


> I would do cyclamen. I really love a pop contrast with stitching. The blues will be very subtle (sapphire might not even be all that noticeable). GM will be very nice, too.





QuelleFromage said:


> HAC 40s, 40 cm Birkins, etc. come with boxes. I just bought an HAC. It’s a big box.
> I was told 50 cm and above does not come with a box.
> 
> 
> 
> Bleu saphir will not pop on BE (will be tonal),  I doubt Bleu France will either. Of your choices I’d probably do Cyclamen. What’s the interior?



Thanks everyone!  I had something chosen but there was an issue so I’m starting again...


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

westcoastgal said:


> I was unexpectedly offered a SO today! Beyond excited because I had no idea that I’d be offered one this round.  Because of all the detailed information in this thread,
> I knew exactly what I wanted to order straight away! Black chèvre B30, gold hardware, Rose Tyrien interior. No contrast stitch - I just wanted to keep the outside plain because the leather is already shiny and the interior is bright and will show because I carry my Bs open.
> 
> I’m really excited to try chèvre leather. I was told the spine is going to show up more in a B30 than it would in a B25, but I think it’s going to look great. Now the wait begins!


What an exciting surprise!  Sounds like it will be perfectly beautiful!


----------



## westcoastgal

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sure i will let u know but I have a while before I order (Sep/Oct).. Hoping H adds some purple and new pink (or old pink like 5P?????) options in chevre
> And yes, Paris could just accept your order and then the craftsman just makes it without the piping.... Sooo excited for you!!!!


If 5P ever comes back I will be over the moon. I love this color.


----------



## DH sucker

Sister-in-law just got emailed from FSH. Her SO placed in mid-November 2018 is ready!  Less than 6 months for a C24 epsom. DW placed her SO at the same time but unfortunately hasn’t heard back yet (B25 ostrich).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hbr

DH sucker said:


> Sister-in-law just got emailed from FSH. Her SO placed in mid-November 2018 is ready!  Less than 6 months for a C24 epsom. DW placed her SO at the same time but unfortunately hasn’t heard back yet (B25 ostrich).



I also played an SO for a k25 in ostrich at FSH in early November 2018. Still no news...... ((getting impatient))). I’ll be in Paris this summer. I hope the timing works and it will be ready by then!?


----------



## disappeared

Placed my SO order end of Nov 2018 and it is ready as of yesterday! I’m sad because I am still waiting for the “right” semester offer (Lime Kelly) but I am technically in quota once I pick it up.


----------



## Txoceangirl

disappeared said:


> Placed my SO order end of Nov 2018 and it is ready as of yesterday! I’m sad because I am still waiting for the “right” semester offer (Lime Kelly) but I am technically in quota once I pick it up.


Wait to pick her up until closer to end of semester OR is their a DH or other family member that could purchase the lime Kelly should offer arrive?


----------



## Vale1212

I'm having a hard time deciding hardware for my SO. Doing k25 epsom craie. Should I do permabrass or brushed ghw?  Any recommendations for Interior color?


----------



## noegirl

Vale1212 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding hardware for my SO. Doing k25 epsom craie. Should I do permabrass or brushed ghw?  Any recommendations for Interior color?




I think permabrass would be stunning. This is coming from someone who just got a beton with permabrass roulis. For interior I personally would be Rose p


----------



## Txoceangirl

Vale1212 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding hardware for my SO. Doing k25 epsom craie. Should I do permabrass or brushed ghw?  Any recommendations for Interior color?


Interior color doesn’t show so much with a Kelly (versus birkin). I’d choose a favorite color and something that would pop. You’ll be the one seeing the interior.  Pinks and purples are nice with craie if you like them.

I would think that Permabrass would be very subtle and stunning with craie. Brushed gold will have more of a contrast against craie. Both would be lovely.

I have craie with rose pourpre b30 and etoupe with ultraviolet k25....I’m a bit partial.

Keep us posted


----------



## westcoastgal

Vale1212 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding hardware for my SO. Doing k25 epsom craie. Should I do permabrass or brushed ghw?  Any recommendations for Interior color?


I would do brushed gold hardware. It’s lovely. What sorts of colors do you like for interior? Do you want a contrast or more subtle?


----------



## Dreaming Big

Vale1212 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding hardware for my SO. Doing k25 epsom craie. Should I do permabrass or brushed ghw?  Any recommendations for Interior color?



I have craie/trench togo K28 with BGHW.


----------



## noegirl

Txoceangirl said:


> Interior color doesn’t show so much with a Kelly (versus birkin). I’d choose a favorite color and something that would pop. You’ll be the one seeing the interior.  Pinks and purples are nice with craie if you like them.
> 
> I would think that Permabrass would be very subtle and stunning with craie. Brushed gold will have more of a contrast against craie. Both would be lovely.
> 
> I have craie with rose pourpre b30 and etoupe with ultraviolet k25....I’m a bit partial.
> 
> Keep us posted




May I see pics of your craie rose p combo? I think that combo is stunning!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

noegirl said:


> May I see pics of your craie rose p combo? I think that combo is stunning!!!


Dm’d You.


----------



## HeatherZE

Vale1212 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding hardware for my SO. Doing k25 epsom craie. Should I do permabrass or brushed ghw?  Any recommendations for Interior color?


Another vote for BGHW. That’s what I chose.


----------



## Vale1212

D


noegirl said:


> I think permabrass would be stunning. This is coming from someone who just got a beton with permabrass roulis. For interior I personally would be Rose p



Thank you guys!!

Do you have a picture of your beton/permabrass?


----------



## Vale1212

noegirl said:


> May I see pics of your craie rose p combo? I think that combo is stunning!!!


Can I see that combo as well?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Vale1212 said:


> Can I see that combo as well?


I’m a brushed PHW gal for my SOs  
HTH.


----------



## Vale1212

Txoceangirl said:


> I’m a brushed PHW gal for my SOs
> HTH.
> 
> View attachment 4429906
> View attachment 4429907


So pretty! Love the combo ! Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## disappeared

Txoceangirl said:


> Wait to pick her up until closer to end of semester OR is their a DH or other family member that could purchase the lime Kelly should offer arrive?


I wish my DH can pick up the regular offer but my boutique is so strict on that (when a Lime Kelly appears). Our profiles are merged so it still wouldn’t matter. I am jealous of those with separate profiles! Double the H fun.


----------



## smileygirl

Finally picked up my first SO from the store after three weeks of travel!  Posted before but this is a better pic I think

Thanks for letting me share what’s been 2 years in making!


----------



## ayc

smileygirl said:


> Finally picked up my first SO from the store after three weeks of travel!  Posted before but this is a better pic I think
> 
> Thanks for letting me share what’s been 2 years in making!
> 
> View attachment 4436121


Gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Don’t give up hope guys... Just over 3 years ... Togo sellier 25


----------



## Senbei

GNIPPOHS said:


> Don’t give up hope guys... Just over 3 years ... Togo sellier 25
> 
> View attachment 4436220



Wow wow wow!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

GNIPPOHS said:


> Don’t give up hope guys... Just over 3 years ... Togo sellier 25
> 
> View attachment 4436220


Stunnnnnnnning!! Congrats!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Senbei said:


> Wow wow wow!!!!





acrowcounted said:


> Stunnnnnnnning!! Congrats!



Thanks Senbei, acrowcounted!  Soooooo happy it FINALLY arrived!


----------



## BirkinLover77

smileygirl said:


> Finally picked up my first SO from the store after three weeks of travel!  Posted before but this is a better pic I think
> 
> Thanks for letting me share what’s been 2 years in making!
> 
> View attachment 4436121


Beautiful SO! Love the color combo! Happy weekend


----------



## BirkinLover77

GNIPPOHS said:


> Don’t give up hope guys... Just over 3 years ... Togo sellier 25
> 
> View attachment 4436220


Stunning and so beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## tonkamama

GNIPPOHS said:


> Don’t give up hope guys... Just over 3 years ... Togo sellier 25
> 
> View attachment 4436220


Omg she is beyond gorgeous


----------



## bagidiotic

GNIPPOHS said:


> Don’t give up hope guys... Just over 3 years ... Togo sellier 25 [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4436220


3 years for this beauty is definitely worth every second counts
Congrats  shopping  dear


----------



## bagidiotic

smileygirl said:


> Finally picked up my first SO from the store after three weeks of travel!  Posted before but this is a better pic I think
> 
> Thanks for letting me share what’s been 2 years in making!
> 
> View attachment 4436121


Very special indeed
Cloud 9 must be


----------



## acrowcounted

smileygirl said:


> Finally picked up my first SO from the store after three weeks of travel!  Posted before but this is a better pic I think
> 
> Thanks for letting me share what’s been 2 years in making!
> 
> View attachment 4436121


Wow, this is even more striking than the first picture you posted. Love it! Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

GNIPPOHS said:


> Don’t give up hope guys... Just over 3 years ... Togo sellier 25
> 
> View attachment 4436220


SO chic!


----------



## Txoceangirl

smileygirl said:


> Finally picked up my first SO from the store after three weeks of travel!  Posted before but this is a better pic I think
> 
> Thanks for letting me share what’s been 2 years in making!
> 
> View attachment 4436121


She’s striking...congratulations!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning and so beautiful! Congratulations



Thank you! Love neutral combinations 



tonkamama said:


> Omg she is beyond gorgeous



Thank you dear! Am v happy how it turned out! 



bagidiotic said:


> 3 years for this beauty is definitely worth every second counts
> Congrats  shopping  dear



Thanks dear! Definitely a looooooong time   but happy i went with togo 



Txoceangirl said:


> SO chic!



Thanks dear, not as chic as your black beauty  

And thanks for all the likes!


----------



## westcoastgal

GNIPPOHS said:


> Don’t give up hope guys... Just over 3 years ... Togo sellier 25
> 
> View attachment 4436220


Really nice combo.


----------



## Notorious Pink

smileygirl said:


> Finally picked up my first SO from the store after three weeks of travel!  Posted before but this is a better pic I think
> 
> Thanks for letting me share what’s been 2 years in making!
> 
> View attachment 4436121





GNIPPOHS said:


> Don’t give up hope guys... Just over 3 years ... Togo sellier 25
> 
> View attachment 4436220



These are both so gorgeous!!! Congratulations ladies!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Hello Ladies ,
I played my SO in mid Nov.2018, still not hear anything from my SA yet . Still waiting ....
I hope I will have some good news in June . But HOPE is HOPE )


----------



## bagidiotic

tlamdang08 said:


> Hello Ladies ,
> I played my SO in mid Nov.2018, still not hear anything from my SA yet . Still waiting ....
> I hope I will have some good news in June . But HOPE is HOPE )


Too soon not so fast
Anything less than 6mths is a miracle 
Usually it take from 1 year to 3 years


----------



## hbr

tlamdang08 said:


> Hello Ladies ,
> I played my SO in mid Nov.2018, still not hear anything from my SA yet . Still waiting ....
> I hope I will have some good news in June . But HOPE is HOPE )



I also placed a SO in early Nov ‘18- was told 6-9 months. I’m not holding my breath!  But hopeful! Hope you get good news soon [emoji120]


----------



## DutchGirl007

So grateful to find this thread!  I am 2 years a HERMES addict and was offered my very first SO earlier in the month. . <— I still look like that!

 Going for my appointment tomorrow to look and decide, so grateful to have a glimpse into what’s available, still SO many choices!!

I have a few questions in hopes to receive some experienced guidance on leathers.

* Is chèvre a good leather for B30? I also hear it’s a long wait?
* Do you like swift for interior? What’s a light interior leather? 
* brushed or shiny Palladium?
* black and purple, exterior interior what color piping?  Thread contrast?
* second choices (3) primary colors
What a journey!! 
Thank you for any thoughts, I’m sooo excited!


----------



## bagidiotic

DutchGirl007 said:


> So grateful to find this thread!  I am 2 years a HERMES addict and was offered my very first SO earlier in the month. . <— I still look like that!
> 
> Going for my appointment tomorrow to look and decide, so grateful to have a glimpse into what’s available, still SO many choices!!
> 
> I have a few questions in hopes to receive some experienced guidance on leathers.
> 
> * Is chèvre a good leather for B30? I also hear it’s a long wait?
> * Do you like swift for interior? What’s a light interior leather?
> * brushed or shiny Palladium?
> * black and purple, exterior interior what color piping?  Thread contrast?
> * second choices (3) primary colors
> What a journey!!
> Thank you for any thoughts, I’m sooo excited!


To your questions 
Yes
For bk interior has to be chevre no swift except for constance
Hardware is very subjective 
Which one works better on you
As for combination colours and versions 
I strongly recommend that you go thru the color chart 
Interior  chart 
Threading chart 
Once again congratulations your 1st so


----------



## peppers90

Dreaming Big said:


> I have craie/trench togo K28 with BGHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429835



SO kelly twins!  I have same colors but reversed ♥️♥️ Congrats on this beauty


----------



## MsHermesAU

Vale1212 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding hardware for my SO. Doing k25 epsom craie. Should I do permabrass or brushed ghw?  Any recommendations for Interior color?



I have a craie/ anemone B35 with BGHW and I think craie with BGHW is a dream combo. The hardware really brings out the warmer, creamy tones in craie 



Dreaming Big said:


> I have craie/trench togo K28 with BGHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429835


I adore your SO! Such a stunning combo


----------



## DutchGirl007

bagidiotic said:


> To your questions
> Yes
> For bk interior has to be chevre no swift except for constance
> Hardware is very subjective
> Which one works better on you
> As for combination colours and versions
> I strongly recommend that you go thru the color chart
> Interior  chart
> Threading chart
> Once again congratulations your 1st so



Thank you for all the info.  I am learning all these nuance about leather use by H, didn’t know that about chèvre bring onkybfir BK, thanks.  I have a lot to learn.

The charts are kinda hard to see true colors so I’ll have to wait to decide in person.

Again, thanks so much.


----------



## bagidiotic

DutchGirl007 said:


> Thank you for all the info.  I am learning all these nuance about leather use by H, didn’t know that about chèvre bring onkybfir BK, thanks.  I have a lot to learn.
> 
> The charts are kinda hard to see true colors so I’ll have to wait to decide in person.
> 
> Again, thanks so much.


Yes you should 
Have fun creating your own combo


----------



## noegirl

DutchGirl007 said:


> So grateful to find this thread!  I am 2 years a HERMES addict and was offered my very first SO earlier in the month. . <— I still look like that!
> 
> Going for my appointment tomorrow to look and decide, so grateful to have a glimpse into what’s available, still SO many choices!!
> 
> I have a few questions in hopes to receive some experienced guidance on leathers.
> 
> * Is chèvre a good leather for B30? I also hear it’s a long wait?
> * Do you like swift for interior? What’s a light interior leather?
> * brushed or shiny Palladium?
> * black and purple, exterior interior what color piping?  Thread contrast?
> * second choices (3) primary colors
> What a journey!!
> Thank you for any thoughts, I’m sooo excited!




Congrats on your SO offer

Chèvre is a great leather! 
All b and k are lined in chèvre 
I would go brushed since you can’t get that as a regular offer 
I don’t personally like contrast piping. I’m all for a classic bag with a pop inside. You could do a nice contrast stitching... see what moves you when there!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I placed my first SO this past Sunday and my SA said 6 months but from this thread I know that that would be very fast and unlikely.....but one can hope.  I’m going to try and forget about it for now so I don’t go crazy waiting.


----------



## ivyann

mine was super fast... i placed my last SO in early Oct 18 and received Jan 19. it's epsom kelly 25 bi color.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tlamdang08

ivyann said:


> mine was super fast... i placed my last SO in early Oct 18 and received Jan 19. it's epsom kelly 25 bi color.


Wow that is fast, I still have hope in June


----------



## San2222

tlamdang08 said:


> Hello Ladies ,
> I played my SO in mid Nov.2018, still not hear anything from my SA yet . Still waiting ....
> I hope I will have some good news in June . But HOPE is HOPE )



I placed mine in Oct. 18 and still not here...hoping for June too!


----------



## tlamdang08

San2222 said:


> I placed mine in Oct. 18 and still not here...hoping for June too!


we are on the same boat . )


----------



## noegirl

Hi friends!

I’d like to get some input on my future SO 

I’m sure about style color size but not interior. 

Noir k25 chèvre brushed ghw With 110 strap 

Interior is between Malachite m, rose T, or Gris Perle. 

Thanks for your input!


----------



## periogirl28

noegirl said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I’d like to get some input on my future SO
> 
> I’m sure about style color size but not interior.
> 
> Noir k25 chèvre brushed ghw With 110 strap
> 
> Interior is between Malachite m, rose T, or Gris Perle.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


Rose Tyrien. The pop you need. And only you can see it in a Kelly.


----------



## Notorious Pink

noegirl said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I’d like to get some input on my future SO
> 
> I’m sure about style color size but not interior.
> 
> Noir k25 chèvre brushed ghw With 110 strap
> 
> Interior is between Malachite m, rose T, or Gris Perle.
> 
> Thanks for your input!





periogirl28 said:


> Rose Tyrien. The pop you need. And only you can see it in a Kelly.



Yes yes yes rose t! And the contrast stitching!!!


----------



## noegirl

periogirl28 said:


> Rose Tyrien. The pop you need. And only you can see it in a Kelly.



Thank you and you’re right it’s my piece of happiness when I open the bag! 



BBC said:


> Yes yes yes rose t! And the contrast stitching!!!



Eeeekkkkk I can’t get into contrast on a black bag for some reason  RT interior is dreamy though!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

noegirl said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I’d like to get some input on my future SO
> 
> I’m sure about style color size but not interior.
> 
> Noir k25 chèvre brushed ghw With 110 strap
> 
> Interior is between Malachite m, rose T, or Gris Perle.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


WOOT WOOT!!!! Glad he made it happen for you!!
I'd do RT because it's dark inside a kkelly and that will brighten your day and your bag!
Othrwise, Lime =)


----------



## chicinthecity777

westcoastgal said:


> Maybe the bicycle?


I was told the bike comes with an orange box.  I have ordered wall paper before and no orange box but just a plain white box.


----------



## QuelleFromage

noegirl said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I’d like to get some input on my future SO
> 
> I’m sure about style color size but not interior.
> 
> Noir k25 chèvre brushed ghw With 110 strap
> 
> Interior is between Malachite m, rose T, or Gris Perle.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


Rose T! 
And I agree, no need to do contrast stitch on chèvre sellier (even though I have contrast stitch on my noir chèvre sellier and love it). This was you get a forever classic bag with an interior that makes you smile. 
Malachite will be lovely too. I tend to shy away from pale interiors.


----------



## Dreaming Big

peppers90 said:


> SO kelly twins!  I have same colors but reversed ♥️♥️ Congrats on this beauty


Thank you! I would love to see yours.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

noegirl said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I’d like to get some input on my future SO
> 
> I’m sure about style color size but not interior.
> 
> Noir k25 chèvre brushed ghw With 110 strap
> 
> Interior is between Malachite m, rose T, or Gris Perle.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


I just placed my first SO for a K28 Noir Chevre with RT interior so I vote RT also!  Such a fun bright color to peek at when I open my bag.


----------



## tonkamama

Congratulations dear, my vote is Rose T.  Also just a suggestion for you to verify the shoulder strap length, I think 105cm might be a perfect length unless you are 5’8” +...  



noegirl said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I’d like to get some input on my future SO
> 
> I’m sure about style color size but not interior.
> 
> Noir k25 chèvre brushed ghw *With 110 strap*
> 
> Interior is between Malachite m, rose T, or Gris Perle.
> 
> Thanks for your input!


----------



## sarahfl

tlamdang08 said:


> Hello Ladies ,
> I played my SO in mid Nov.2018, still not hear anything from my SA yet . Still waiting ....
> I hope I will have some good news in June . But HOPE is HOPE )


I placed mine in Oct 2018 in Paris. It was ready early April. My sis placed her SO in the same store in Nov 2018, still no news yet. They are both Chervre leather. Hope you get yours soon!


----------



## peppers90

Here she is!






Dreaming Big said:


> Thank you! I would love to see yours.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## noegirl

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOOT WOOT!!!! Glad he made it happen for you!!
> I'd do RT because it's dark inside a kkelly and that will brighten your day and your bag!
> Othrwise, Lime =)



Thank you honey!! I also considered lime!! You know I love lime 



QuelleFromage said:


> Rose T!
> And I agree, no need to do contrast stitch on chèvre sellier (even though I have contrast stitch on my noir chèvre sellier and love it). This was you get a forever classic bag with an interior that makes you smile.
> Malachite will be lovely too. I tend to shy away from pale interiors.



Thank you for this sound advice dear! Malachite in general just makes my heart sing! I’ll let you know what I come up with! 



tonkamama said:


> Congratulations dear, my vote is Rose T.  Also just a suggestion for you to verify the shoulder strap length, I think 105cm might be a perfect length unless you are 5’8” +...



Hi there! Thank you!  I am 5’6 but like my bags to hang a certain length, 110 will be great.


----------



## noegirl

peppers90 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 4441660



Gorgeous!


----------



## Hermeaddict

noegirl said:


> Hi friends!
> 
> I’d like to get some input on my future SO
> 
> I’m sure about style color size but not interior.
> 
> Noir k25 chèvre brushed ghw With 110 strap
> 
> Interior is between Malachite m, rose T, or Gris Perle.
> 
> Thanks for your input!



My vote is for Rose T! It will be gorgeous especially against noir! Was fortunate to place my latest SO and chose rose extreme for interior. Cannnot wait to see what you choose!


----------



## tramcaro

sarahfl said:


> I placed mine in Oct 2018 in Paris. It was ready early April. My sis placed her SO in the same store in Nov 2018, still no news yet. They are both Chervre leather. Hope you get yours soon!



Wow, that’s fast for chevre!


----------



## westcoastgal

peppers90 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 4441660


Beautiful.


----------



## sbelle

GNIPPOHS said:


> Don’t give up hope guys... Just over 3 years ... Togo sellier 25
> 
> View attachment 4436220




Me too !  Just over 3 years . Finally !

 And not exactly what I ordered (different color interior and hardware) , but I took it anyway .


----------



## Rami00

13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!


Beautiful SO!! Love the colors and congratulations!! Happy weekend


----------



## tlamdang08

Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!


My dream colors. Thanks for sharing. Enjoy your weekend !!!!


----------



## Rami00

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SO!! Love the colors and congratulations!! Happy weekend


Thank you! Have a wonderful weekend xx


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!


What a stunning combo!! What size did you get?


----------



## Rami00

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> What a stunning combo!! What size did you get?


Thank you! It’s a 30


----------



## Notorious Pink

Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!



Oooh this is so gorgeous, sweetie!!! More pics, please!


----------



## may3545

Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!


When they changed the interior, did they notify you of the change or you just received it? Wondering what happens if a part of the SO isn't approved.


----------



## tramcaro

Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!



Love love the colour combo and contrast stitching!  Was this placed in Paris or Canada?  Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Rami00

may3545 said:


> When they changed the interior, did they notify you of the change or you just received it? Wondering what happens if a part of the SO isn't approved.


I believe it was between the two weeks time frame of placing an order, I was told to pick another color for interior as GM was a no go.


----------



## acrowcounted

Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!


It’s beautiful! The stitching works so well with the main color. Am I reading that correctly that you now have two RC B30s?


----------



## Rami00

BBC said:


> Oooh this is so gorgeous, sweetie!!! More pics, please!


Thank you! I’ll post tons of pics soon.


----------



## Rami00

acrowcounted said:


> It’s beautiful! The stitching works so well with the main color. Am I reading that correctly that you now have two RC B30s?


Hahaha yes!  Thank you. My sister has claimed the other one already. RC is my favorite H color and unfortunately epsom wasn’t wearing that well. When I sent it to the Spa, H was able to fix everything except corner.


----------



## acrowcounted

Rami00 said:


> Hahaha yes!  Thank you. My sister has claimed the other one already. RC is my favorite H color and unfortunately epsom wasn’t wearing that well. When I sent it to the Spa, H was able to fix everything except corner.


Can’t blame you, it’s a gorgeous color! Congrats again!


----------



## westcoastgal

Beautiful choice!


Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!


Congratulations Rami  RC is the best red..chèvre my favorite too


----------



## kelly1234

Ordered October 2018 arrived May 2019. Pleasantly surprised as I thought it would take much longer. Bi-Color B30 Togo brushed hardware.


----------



## sbelle

may3545 said:


> When they changed the interior, did they notify you of the change or you just received it? .



I know this question wasn’t for me , but wanted to answer with my experience . 

I just received a SO that took over 3 years and both the interior color and hardware color were changed , without notification to the store or me.
I suspected the interior color change might happen because the interior color I chose was no longer in production but the interior color was changed from a red to a grey , which I didn’t expect.


----------



## may3545

sbelle said:


> I know this question wasn’t for me , but wanted to answer with my experience .
> 
> I just received a SO that took over 3 years and both the interior color and hardware color were changed , without notification to the store or me.
> I suspected the interior color change might happen because the interior color I chose was no longer in production but the interior color was changed from a red to a grey , which I didn’t expect.



Thanks!  Just placed my first SO, will eagerly wait for(ever) for the final product!


----------



## periogirl28

sbelle said:


> I know this question wasn’t for me , but wanted to answer with my experience .
> 
> I just received a SO that took over 3 years and both the interior color and hardware color were changed , without notification to the store or me.
> I suspected the interior color change might happen because the interior color I chose was no longer in production but the interior color was changed from a red to a grey , which I didn’t expect.


Oh my goodness.


----------



## periogirl28

may3545 said:


> Thanks!  Just placed my first SO, will eagerly wait for(ever) for the final product!


Congrats!!!


----------



## crisbac

Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!


Huge congratulations, dear Rami00!  Your B is absolutely gorgeous!  The colors are perfection together! Enjoy!


----------



## sparklyprincess

may3545 said:


> When they changed the interior, did they notify you of the change or you just received it? Wondering what happens if a part of the SO isn't approved.



Also adding my experience. A few years ago, I placed an order with Anenome interior. 1-2 weeks later my SA emailed to let me know that Anenome wasn’t an option, so she was changing it to Tosca interior, which was perfectly fine with me. That bag took exactly 1 year to arrive.


----------



## periogirl28

sparklyprincess said:


> Also adding my experience. A few years ago, I placed an order with Anenome interior. 1-2 weeks later my SA emailed to let me know that Anenome wasn’t an option, so she was changing it to Tosca interior, which was perfectly fine with me. That bag took exactly 1 year to arrive.


This is what should happen for everyone really, not a shock unboxing 1-3 years later. I am glad this went well for you.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Can the store your placed your SO, give it away to someone else? My current SA, has already mentioned it to me a few times that they don’t think I’m going to be getting my SO, that I placed at a different store with my old SA(Who no longer works at H). - I think it’s weird that my current SA, keeps mentioning it, as if my SA knows something, that I don’t. It’s from March ‘17. Do you ladies think that I am beat?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

****zuBirkin said:


> Can the store your placed your SO, give it away to someone else? My current SA, has already mentioned it to me a few times that they don’t think I’m going to be getting my SO, that I placed at a different store with my old SA(Who no longer works at H). - I think it’s weird that my current SA, keeps mentioning it, as if my SA knows something, that I don’t. It’s from March ‘17. Do you ladies think that I am beat?


Yes, unfortunately they can and do sometimes. I'm sorry. Does seem as though  your (new?) SA is trying to tell you something that she knows without giving you details about something she knows. Why didn't you just ask her why she keeps saying that? Since you no longer shop at the store you placed the SO in, the SM may be of the opinion that you are no longer their client... but who knows. I'd probe your SA...


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

I did ask, the response I received was, that since that SA is no longer with the company their clients SO, will most likely be canceled. But I am more worried about my SO be given away, then actually canceled, because I don’t think it’ll  be canceled. I’m more worried about the actual store giving it away. But then I was told, that they can not do that and I have to physically come in an sign a paper that I rejected the SO since I placed it. Have you ever heard of that? That I have to physically come into the store and reject the special order first, before they can sell it to someone else.



Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, unfortunately they can and do sometimes. I'm sorry. Does seem as though  your (new?) SA is trying to tell you something that she knows without giving you details about something she knows. Why didn't you just ask her why she keeps saying that? Since you no longer shop at the store you placed the SO in, the SM may be of the opinion that you are no longer their client... but who knows. I'd probe your SA...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

****zuBirkin said:


> I did ask, the response I received was, that since that SA is no longer with the company their clients SO, will most likely be canceled. But I am more worried about my SO be given away, then actually canceled, because I don’t think it’ll  be canceled. I’m more worried about the actual store giving it away. But then I was told, that they can not do that and I have to physically come in an sign a paper that I rejected the SO since I placed it. Have you ever heard of that? That I have to physically come into the store and reject the special order first, before they can sell it to someone else.


Dear, all of this is such BS.
Never heard of any of this. Serious BS. There's no paper. There's no signing. There's no cancelling.
Hermes owns the bag... they don't have to get you to sign anything. It's not your property. And they will sell it to who they want to sell it to. I presume you didn't pre-pay for the bag?

Bottom line:
Did you stop shopping at the boutique where u placed the SO? As in you don't buy anything there anymore?
And if you did, was it on bad terms?


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Very interesting!! I have dubbed it as the Hermes Mind F*** !! 

Nope not at all, I did not leave the store on bad terms. When my SA left, I decided to switch to a store closer to my house. That’s all. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Dear, all of this is such BS.
> Never heard of any of this. Serious BS. There's no paper. There's no signing. There's no cancelling.
> Hermes owns the bag... they don't have to get you to sign anything. It's not your property. And they will sell it to who they want to sell it to. I presume you didn't pre-pay for the bag?
> 
> Bottom line:
> Did you stop shopping at the boutique where u placed the SO? And if you did, was it on bad terms?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

****zuBirkin said:


> Very interesting!! I have dubbed it as the Hermes Mind F*** !!
> 
> Nope not at all, I did not leave the store on bad terms. When my SA left, I decided to switch to a store closer to my house. That’s all.


I'm not sure why your SA is telling you these things then.
You should be fine but I do understand your worry... and your SA is making me nervous for you too!
There just aren't any guarantees with H.
If I were u, I wouldn't totally disconnect from the other store.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm not sure why your SA is telling you these things then.
> You should be fine but I do understand your worry... and your SA is making me nervous for you too!
> There just aren't any guarantees with H.
> If I were u, I wouldn't totally disconnect from the other store.



Right! Same, and since my SA mentioned it a few times, I’m now getting paranoid and started really thinking about it, because I honestly forgot about it for a little and just brushed it off as it’s not coming anytime soon, so no reason to think about it. ((And I have more then one I am waiting on!))

Yeah, I think you’re right !


----------



## lulilu

****zuBirkin said:


> Right! Same, and since my SA mentioned it a few times, I’m now getting paranoid and started really thinking about it, because I honestly forgot about it for a little and just brushed it off as it’s not coming anytime soon, so no reason to think about it. ((And I have more then one I am waiting on!))
> 
> Yeah, I think you’re right !



Maybe you should ask the SM for clarification on the status of your SO?


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

lulilu said:


> Maybe you should ask the SM for clarification on the status of your SO?



I've thought about that, but I feel like I would get the typical political Hermes answer. "There is no way of knowing when a special order is coming."


----------



## Gigllee

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! I’ll post tons of pics soon.


Congrats Rami. Can’t wait to see pics of your gorgeous SO.


----------



## westcoastgal

****zuBirkin said:


> I've thought about that, but I feel like I would get the typical political Hermes answer. "There is no way of knowing when a special order is coming."


The old store might just not consider you a store client since you switched stores. It’s a bit ridiculous because you are still an Hermès client. Seems like they are protecting/encouraging same store sales by keeping the bag. If you are on track for a bag with your current store, I don’t see why your current store couldn’t send a B that you are going to get to your old store, and your old store send over the SO. Your current store has a lot of incentive to keep you as a customer. I’d ask if they could do anything to help you.


----------



## lulilu

****zuBirkin said:


> I've thought about that, but I feel like I would get the typical political Hermes answer. "There is no way of knowing when a special order is coming."



They should certainly have gotten notice if it was cancelled.  And can check the status -- if it's just in the process, they won't know a date, but they can still see whether in is in the queue (as it were).


----------



## Ladybug^^

****zuBirkin said:


> I've thought about that, but I feel like I would get the typical political Hermes answer. "There is no way of knowing when a special order is coming."


that is not true...There is dept specifically to handling RAC order and all they need to do is sending an email to check the status


----------



## Nerja

Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!


Sooo gorgeous!  It is stunning!  I think RC+RP is an amazing combo!


----------



## maplemoose

After 2yrs and 7 months, it’s finally here, RS in croc. Now I just have to find the money to pay for it


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

Ladybug^^ said:


> that is not true...There is dept specifically to handling RAC order and all they need to do is sending an email to check the status


This department is so incredibly communicative that we have 503 pages of people not knowing when their SOs are arriving......


----------



## lulilu

QuelleFromage said:


> This department is so incredibly communicative that we have 503 pages of people not knowing when their SOs are arriving......



So true, but at least they should be able to say whether the bag is still in progress or if it has been cancelled.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

maplemoose said:


> After 2yrs and 7 months, it’s finally here, RS in croc. Now I just have to find the money to pay for it


OMGGGGGG a dream come true! Love RS croc to the MAXXXXX! Congrats! Please post pics once you sell your kidney!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lulilu said:


> So true, but at least they should be able to say whether the bag is still in progress or if it has been cancelled.


They can, you just have to send an email!

Seriously, my SAs can't get an answer beyond "ready" or "not ready" (except when Paris makes changes) and I trust my SAs, they are very very straight with me.


----------



## periogirl28

Paris tells me if my SOs are in progress. I guess because they can ask directly but I didn't ask or request an estimated time of arrival. I was just updated by my SA bec she happened to check...


----------



## hopiko

GNIPPOHS said:


> Don’t give up hope guys... Just over 3 years ... Togo sellier 25
> 
> View attachment 4436220


Congratulations!  This is a gorgeous bag!  Enjoy her!


----------



## lulilu

periogirl28 said:


> Paris tells me if my SOs are in progress. I guess because they can ask directly but I didn't ask or request an estimated time of arrival. I was just updated by my SA bec she happened to check...



Exactly and I think the question asked is whether one can find out if their SO has been cancelled or sold to someone else.  The update of “pending” would satisfy the question.


----------



## maplemoose

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGG a dream come true! Love RS croc to the MAXXXXX! Congrats! Please post pics once you sell your kidney!


You bet I will ! Lol


----------



## CottonCandy502

I just placed my first SO and second guessing myself now. What do you guys think about this combination?! I went with a B30. I chose Blue Iris as the primary color and Gris Agate for the side panels, handles and buckles; brushed palladium hardware; reverse stitching. Should I have gone with a blue iris bag (I love the color) and just do a different interior color???


----------



## westcoastgal

CottonCandy502 said:


> I just placed my first SO and second guessing myself now. What do you guys think about this combination?! I went with a B30. I chose Blue Iris as the primary color and Gris Agate for the side panels, handles and buckles; brushed palladium hardware; reverse stitching. Should I have gone with a blue iris bag (I love the color) and just do a different interior color???


Do you like two-tone bags? If so then keep it as is.
Did you choose two-tone for rarity factor and not because you love this style? Keep the SO as is only if you like this style, and not just because it’s a more rare combination.


----------



## GoldFish8

CottonCandy502 said:


> I just placed my first SO and second guessing myself now. What do you guys think about this combination?! I went with a B30. I chose Blue Iris as the primary color and Gris Agate for the side panels, handles and buckles; brushed palladium hardware; reverse stitching. Should I have gone with a blue iris bag (I love the color) and just do a different interior color???


This combination looks stunning! But only if you like two tone bags. If you picked this and loved it.. try not to second guess too much.


----------



## Sofiko

CottonCandy502 said:


> I just placed my first SO and second guessing myself now. What do you guys think about this combination?! I went with a B30. I chose Blue Iris as the primary color and Gris Agate for the side panels, handles and buckles; brushed palladium hardware; reverse stitching. Should I have gone with a blue iris bag (I love the color) and just do a different interior color???


 that would be just beautiful✨  I love the combo , very unique


----------



## CottonCandy502

westcoastgal said:


> Do you like two-tone bags? If so then keep it as is.
> Did you choose two-tone for rarity factor and not because you love this style? Keep the SO as is only if you like this style, and not just because it’s a more rare combination.


I do like the two-tone bags but I've also seen some that just didn't look right so I'm scared. Since I chose ostrich, I'm just worried that this will be a pricy mistake if the combo come out different than how I imagined it to be. But I think I will keep the order as is and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## acrowcounted

CottonCandy502 said:


> I do like the two-tone bags but I've also seen some that just didn't look right so I'm scared. Since I chose ostrich, I'm just worried that this will be a pricy mistake if the combo come out different than how I imagined it to be. But I think I will keep the order as is and keep my fingers crossed.


I think it will be stunning and unique. Those colors are very complimentary to one another. But...if you do end up hating it, remember, you don’t have to purchase it.


----------



## westcoastgal

CottonCandy502 said:


> I do like the two-tone bags but I've also seen some that just didn't look right so I'm scared. Since I chose ostrich, I'm just worried that this will be a pricy mistake if the combo come out different than how I imagined it to be. But I think I will keep the order as is and keep my fingers crossed.


It’s going to perhaps be more visible but I think it’s gorgeous! You chose great colors.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Dreaming Big

CottonCandy502 said:


> I just placed my first SO and second guessing myself now. What do you guys think about this combination?! I went with a B30. I chose Blue Iris as the primary color and Gris Agate for the side panels, handles and buckles; brushed palladium hardware; reverse stitching. Should I have gone with a blue iris bag (I love the color) and just do a different interior color???


I have seen the reverse of this combo on IG. You can research it and get a good idea of how it will look.


----------



## craielover

CottonCandy502 said:


> I just placed my first SO and second guessing myself now. What do you guys think about this combination?! I went with a B30. I chose Blue Iris as the primary color and Gris Agate for the side panels, handles and buckles; brushed palladium hardware; reverse stitching. Should I have gone with a blue iris bag (I love the color) and just do a different interior color???


This is really a personal preference. My SA recommended Ostrich at my first SO because Ostrich would be hard to get at my boutique for a while. But I prefer single color for this skin. She still showed me all the swatches but I can't really put two of the available colors together. Though I have to say, vert vertigo on Ostrich just looks amazing!


----------



## CottonCandy502

Dreaming Big said:


> I have seen the reverse of this combo on IG. You can research it and get a good idea of how it will look.


Thanks. I saw it on IG after some research as well. I think I will stick to my order =)


----------



## Marylu1991

Hi everyone, I just got my recent SO placed in October, 2018. It is a Birkin 30 in Togo leather. The main colour is 8F Etain and the side colour is P9 Anemone. Well, it was just over 8 months for the waiting time. My first SO I waited for a year, placed in May 2016 and received in May 2017 for the reference.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Marylu1991 said:


> Hi everyone, I just got my recent SO placed in October, 2018. It is a Birkin 30 Togo. The main colour is 8F Etain and the side colour is P9 Anemone.



Beautiful - congratulations!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Marylu1991 said:


> Hi everyone, I just got my recent SO placed in October, 2018. It is a Birkin 30 in Togo leather. The main colour is 8F Etain and the side colour is P9 Anemone. Well, it was just over 8 months for the waiting time. My first SO I waited for a year, placed in May 2016 and received in May 2017 for the reference.


Love this! Congrats!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Marylu1991 said:


> Hi everyone, I just got my recent SO placed in October, 2018. It is a Birkin 30 in Togo leather. The main colour is 8F Etain and the side colour is P9 Anemone. Well, it was just over 8 months for the waiting time. My first SO I waited for a year, placed in May 2016 and received in May 2017 for the reference.


Huge congrats!  She’s beautiful


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Marylu1991 said:


> Hi everyone, I just got my recent SO placed in October, 2018. It is a Birkin 30 in Togo leather. The main colour is 8F Etain and the side colour is P9 Anemone. Well, it was just over 8 months for the waiting time. My first SO I waited for a year, placed in May 2016 and received in May 2017 for the reference.


Love!!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Marylu1991 said:


> Hi everyone, I just got my recent SO placed in October, 2018. It is a Birkin 30 in Togo leather. The main colour is 8F Etain and the side colour is P9 Anemone. Well, it was just over 8 months for the waiting time. My first SO I waited for a year, placed in May 2016 and received in May 2017 for the reference.


Wonderful !!!


----------



## azukitea

Marylu1991 said:


> Hi everyone, I just got my recent SO placed in October, 2018. It is a Birkin 30 in Togo leather. The main colour is 8F Etain and the side colour is P9 Anemone. Well, it was just over 8 months for the waiting time. My first SO I waited for a year, placed in May 2016 and received in May 2017 for the reference.


congrats, I too am waiting for an SO with  anemone interior so hopefully they are now producing anemone and mine should be done soon


----------



## nyc2182

Hi all,

For a K25, do you have the option to get a longer length strap to wear comfortably as a crossbody? If so, what lengths are available beyond 105cm? I'm thinking of getting it a bit longer so I can wear it over a jacket comfortably during the Fall/Winter season. Also, if I order longer than 105cm, will that make the wait even longer? Need to finalize my SO within the next few days. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Txoceangirl

nyc2182 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For a K25, do you have the option to get a longer length strap to wear comfortably as a crossbody? If so, what lengths are available beyond 105cm? I'm thinking of getting it a bit longer so I can wear it over a jacket comfortably during the Fall/Winter season. Also, if I order longer than 105cm, will that make the wait even longer? Need to finalize my SO within the next few days. Thanks in advance for your help!


You absolutely can get longer. I did and it only took 6 months.  Certainly size up for heavier coats. As with the SO process, wait/arrival times can vary....


----------



## Monique1004

Marylu1991 said:


> Hi everyone, I just got my recent SO placed in October, 2018. It is a Birkin 30 in Togo leather. The main colour is 8F Etain and the side colour is P9 Anemone. Well, it was just over 8 months for the waiting time. My first SO I waited for a year, placed in May 2016 and received in May 2017 for the reference.


Awww...it's a lovely combo~


----------



## allure244

nyc2182 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For a K25, do you have the option to get a longer length strap to wear comfortably as a crossbody? If so, what lengths are available beyond 105cm? I'm thinking of getting it a bit longer so I can wear it over a jacket comfortably during the Fall/Winter season. Also, if I order longer than 105cm, will that make the wait even longer? Need to finalize my SO within the next few days. Thanks in advance for your help!



I was able to order a 120cm length strap


----------



## fice16

azukitea said:


> congrats, I too am waiting for an SO with  anemone interior so hopefully they are now producing anemone and mine should be done soon



Hello Azukitea, when did you place your SO with anemone interior?   
I just placed my SO for anemone exterior last month.  I have been *dreaming* of its arrival later this year, or early next year.  Let's hope H is now producing anemone...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## azukitea

fice16 said:


> Hello Azukitea, when did you place your SO with anemone interior?
> I just placed my SO for anemone exterior last month.  I have been *dreaming* of its arrival later this year, or early next year.  Let's hope H is now producing anemone...


last year it has been 12 months  still waiting, the store says any minute now lol but they have been saying that since march!!


----------



## Purehune

peppers90 said:


> Here she is!
> 
> View attachment 4441660



Love the combo!


----------



## Purehune

Dreaming Big said:


> I have craie/trench togo K28 with BGHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4429835



Beautiful


----------



## AndyMor

allure244 said:


> I was able to order a 120cm length strap


Do you find the 120cm strap too long? How does your bag hang? Thank you!


----------



## allure244

AndyMor said:


> Do you find the 120cm strap too long? How does your bag hang? Thank you!


It was too long and I had to get it shortened. Haha. I’m just shy of 5’4” and the 105cm length strap is more ideal for me for crossbody length. If I recall correctly I think with the 120cm strap the bottom of the k25 was almost down to my mid thigh?


----------



## allure244

azukitea said:


> last year it has been 12 months  still waiting, the store says any minute now lol but they have been saying that since march!!



I placed an SO for an anemone exterior bag April 2018 and still waiting on it too. Hope ours arrive soon.


----------



## AndyMor

allure244 said:


> It was too long and I had to get it shortened. Haha. I’m just shy of 5’4” and the 105cm length strap is more ideal for me for crossbody length. If I recall correctly I think with the 120cm strap the bottom of the k25 was almost down to my mid thigh?



Thank you for sharing. I’m about 5’8” and unfortunately the metric system got the best of me. I didn’t think to convert cm’s to in’s when I placed my order. May have to immediately get it shortened, but I’ll determine that when it arrives. Oops!


----------



## craielover

AndyMor said:


> Thank you for sharing. I’m about 5’8” and unfortunately the metric system got the best of me. I didn’t think to convert cm’s to in’s when I placed my order. May have to immediately get it shortened, but I’ll determine that when it arrives. Oops!


You can try the strap in the SO kit with a similar sized bag. 120cm is long! I'm 5'5 and have a 105 replaceable strap. It words but the bag sits a bit low on the hip even if I wear a sweater and a coat.


----------



## AndyMor

kleider said:


> You can try the strap in the SO kit with a similar sized bag. 120cm is long! I'm 5'5 and have a 105 replaceable strap. It words but the bag sits a bit low on the hip even if I wear a sweater and a coat.


Interesting, I wasn’t aware there was a strap to try on hidden in the SO box. I’ll inquire next time. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Marylu1991

Hope yours will be with you soon  


azukitea said:


> congrats, I too am waiting for an SO with  anemone interior so hopefully they are now producing anemone and mine should be done soon


----------



## Prinipessa

Still waiting, order placed May 2018.  K 32 malachite and etain evercolor


----------



## MAGJES

Rami00 said:


> 13 months! RC with RP interior in chèvre with brushed palladium hardware. I picked GM interior first which wasn’t approved by Paris, I am so glad they didn’t, in love!


Ohhhh! This is amazing!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I have been informed that my special order placed fall 2016 in Paris is complete but quality control is not happy with it. I'm actually ok with this as I had essentially given up on the bag and don't need these specs. They are making good on the screw up in a big way,  so it's really no harm no foul. Now I only have two outstanding, and a new one to place.


----------



## Pinayfrench

SO placed Nov. 2017 and got an email, it arrived. (19 months). Will post pictures later.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Can anybody remind meof which months SO's takes place. Is it finished now? March-May?
Then for winter; September-November
Please correct if I am wrong


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

Pinayfrench said:


> Can anybody remind meof which months SO's takes place. Is it finished now? March-May?
> Then for winter; September-November
> Please correct if I am wrong


Roughly, yes.


----------



## Vhermes212

Can a kelly pochette be a SO?


----------



## Meta

Vhermes212 said:


> Can a kelly pochette be a SO?


Yes.


----------



## LKNN

Can a mini 11 be SO'd? i thought i read somewhere it couldn't k25 was the smallest so i never even asked when doing my SOs but saw one (mimi 11) on insta the other day.


----------



## Sofiko

LKNN said:


> Can a mini 11 be SO'd? i thought i read somewhere it couldn't k25 was the smallest so i never even asked when doing my SOs but saw one (mimi 11) on insta the other day.


It definitely can be as I ordered it! But unfortunately no colors combo - just one color - but you have the freedom to choose it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LKNN said:


> Can a mini 11 be SO'd? i thought i read somewhere it couldn't k25 was the smallest so i never even asked when doing my SOs but saw one (mimi 11) on insta the other day.


can you plz post a pic of this mini 11?


----------



## azukitea

Did anyone choose etain as thread colour this round of SO? Reason I asked is that my SA has confirmed I would get tonal thread which is etain 8F but I just checked the chart on #5041 chart posted it isnt available...

Can anyone else who have chosen etain thread confirm pls?
Thanks


----------



## noegirl

Pinayfrench said:


> Can anybody remind meof which months SO's takes place. Is it finished now? March-May?
> Then for winter; September-November
> Please correct if I am wrong




Roughly yes. I just placed a spring SO last Thursday which was in June so there is definitely some wiggle room.


----------



## tonkamama

Sorry I don’t have exact answer for you, but my experience was I picked and my sweet SA wrote down blue electric stitching and it came in with color called Bleu De France which is very closed and I love it.  





azukitea said:


> Did anyone choose etain as thread colour this round of SO? Reason I asked is that my SA has confirmed I would get tonal thread which is etain 8F but I just checked the chart on #5041 chart posted it isnt available...
> 
> Can anyone else who have chosen etain thread confirm pls?
> Thanks


----------



## QuelleFromage

azukitea said:


> Did anyone choose etain as thread colour this round of SO? Reason I asked is that my SA has confirmed I would get tonal thread which is etain 8F but I just checked the chart on #5041 chart posted it isnt available...
> 
> Can anyone else who have chosen etain thread confirm pls?
> Thanks


Did your SA say the thread would be Etain or that it would be tonal?  The standard "ton sur ton" thread for each leather color is not always identical to the leather color.


----------



## chocochipjunkie

noegirl said:


> Roughly yes. I just placed a spring SO last Thursday which was in June so there is definitely some wiggle room.



Does this mean your store sent your SO after the rest of the batch? Meaning it will still be counted for the spring orders, and you don't have to wait for the second round in the fall? Apologies, I'm new to the whole SO procedures so was curious.


----------



## LKNN

Sofiko said:


> It definitely can be as I ordered it! But unfortunately no colors combo - just one color - but you have the freedom to choose it



Awesome! What color did you get?


----------



## azukitea

QuelleFromage said:


> Did your SA say the thread would be Etain or that it would be tonal?  The standard "ton sur ton" thread for each leather color is not always identical to the leather color.


Thanks for clarifying, she did say tonal, and I  didnt know the differences in meaning. That would be ok as long as it isnt a contrast colour which SA was aware.


----------



## Sofiko

LKNN said:


> Awesome! What color did you get?


I ordered gris agate in ostrich as i already have one mini in ostrich and absolutely LOVE it.  ....but still waiting... - it seems it can take ages with this type of order


----------



## TeeCee77

Sofiko said:


> I ordered gris agate in ostrich as i already have one mini in ostrich and absolutely LOVE it.  ....but still waiting... - it seems it can take ages with this type of order


How long have you been waiting for your Gris Agate? I placed an SO for one November 2018.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

azukitea said:


> Thanks for clarifying, she did say tonal, and I  didnt know the differences in meaning. That would be ok as long as it isnt a contrast colour which SA was aware.


There's a standard "matching" thread for every leather color and they are often (maybe more often than not) different to the main color. There's a chart for this but the last one I have a copy of is probably 2016.
If your SA specified "ton sur ton" you will get the same thread a production bag would have, i.e. not a contrast


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> can you plz post a pic of this mini 11?


I believe she means the Kelly mini Sellier II. I think it has been offered for SO for 2 rounds already. No options other than like a regular PO. No lining, stitch, no bi-colour etc.


----------



## periogirl28

azukitea said:


> Thanks for clarifying, she did say tonal, and I  didnt know the differences in meaning. That would be ok as long as it isnt a contrast colour which SA was aware.


I wouldn't worry. Etain bags have stitch thread which are such a close match, it definitely won't appear as contrast. Tonal/ ton sur ton and tone on tone are all the same. Also I know for sure that the stitch choices in the SO Box are not the only choices available for SO. Congrats and also good luck for your Anemone lining SO. A batch of SOs has arrived so yours should appear soon.


----------



## Sofiko

TeeCee77 said:


> How long have you been waiting for your Gris Agate? I placed an SO for one November 2018.


4 months now , but I was told it can take more then a year


----------



## TeeCee77

Sofiko said:


> 4 months now , but I was told it can take more then a year


Oh yes, I am expecting 18 months! Sigh


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> I believe she means the Kelly mini Sellier II. I think it has been offered for SO for 2 rounds already. No options other than like a regular PO. No lining, stitch, no bi-colour etc.


Oh I thought she meant mini 11 (eleven) hahahahahah I was like Hmmmmmm how did I miss this?
Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## WKN

Prinipessa said:


> Still waiting, order placed May 2018.  K 32 malachite and etain evercolor


This sounds divine! Do post us a photo (or two) once you received your SO!


----------



## lulilu

chocochipjunkie said:


> Does this mean your store sent your SO after the rest of the batch? Meaning it will still be counted for the spring orders, and you don't have to wait for the second round in the fall? Apologies, I'm new to the whole SO procedures so was curious.



I have definitely placed SOs in June.  I think it depends on the store and the SM.


----------



## noegirl

chocochipjunkie said:


> Does this mean your store sent your SO after the rest of the batch? Meaning it will still be counted for the spring orders, and you don't have to wait for the second round in the fall? Apologies, I'm new to the whole SO procedures so was curious.




I’m not sure how this works but I got the impression that it would be entered as those SA clients requests came in. He acted like the countdown began then so I assumed it counts for spring.


----------



## ivyann

allure244 said:


> I was able to order a 120cm length strap


may i ask how did you get the 120 cm strap shortened? i also order 120 but it's too long for me. my sa said if i want to alter it, i need to send the strap and bag together back to Paris and it may take 4-6 months. thanks!


----------



## Txoceangirl

ivyann said:


> may i ask how did you get the 120 cm strap shortened? i also order 120 but it's too long for me. my sa said if i want to alter it, i need to send the strap and bag together back to Paris and it may take 4-6 months. thanks!


I am still debating changing my 120 - a bit long for spring/summer but might be just right for winter outerwear.  my SA said it can go to a local US store that has a craftsman to shorten.  For me, that would be Bev Hills. Just the strap and not the bag.


----------



## tonkamama

ivyann said:


> may i ask how did you get the 120 cm strap shortened? i also order 120 but it's too long for me. my sa said if i want to alter it, i need to send the strap and bag together back to Paris and it may take 4-6 months. thanks!


Hello dear, I also find my 120cm strap slightly longer to use with my spring//summer clothing, thinking of bring it back to the boutique and have it shorten 115cm.  I don’t think I will be asked to bring back the Kelly as the strap is detached.


----------



## Pinayfrench

20 months wait. Finally received it. My 1st 
Kelly 28, Malachite, Evercolor. 
I am so happy with my choice.


----------



## acrowcounted

Pinayfrench said:


> View attachment 4475115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 months wait. Finally received it. My 1st
> Kelly 28, Malachite, Evercolor.
> I am so happy with my choice.


It’s gorgeous!


----------



## audreylita

Pinayfrench said:


> View attachment 4475115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 months wait. Finally received it. My 1st
> Kelly 28, Malachite, Evercolor.
> I am so happy with my choice.


It's beautiful, I love malachite, what color is the interior?  We love photos!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## disappeared

Pinayfrench said:


> View attachment 4475115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 months wait. Finally received it. My 1st
> Kelly 28, Malachite, Evercolor.
> I am so happy with my choice.


Gorgeous! Did u do brushed ghw?


----------



## azukitea

Pinayfrench said:


> View attachment 4475115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 months wait. Finally received it. My 1st
> Kelly 28, Malachite, Evercolor.
> I am so happy with my choice.


VERY PRETTY GREAT CHOICE!


----------



## Pinayfrench

disappeared said:


> Gorgeous! Did u do brushed ghw?


Thank you. It’s GHW


----------



## Pinayfrench

azukitea said:


> VERY PRETTY GREAT CHOICE!


Thank you. I love malachite.


----------



## Pinayfrench

audreylita said:


> It's beautiful, I love malachite, what color is the interior?  We love photos!


I only chose one color


----------



## Pinayfrench

acrowcounted said:


> It’s gorgeous!


Thank you.


----------



## Gigllee

Pinayfrench said:


> View attachment 4475115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 months wait. Finally received it. My 1st
> Kelly 28, Malachite, Evercolor.
> I am so happy with my choice.


Wow. So gorgeous. I’m happy for you.


----------



## WKN

Pinayfrench said:


> View attachment 4475115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 months wait. Finally received it. My 1st
> Kelly 28, Malachite, Evercolor.
> I am so happy with my choice.


That is one stunning K28! Congratulations! Love the colour - neutral and a pop colour at the same time!


----------



## allure244

ivyann said:


> may i ask how did you get the 120 cm strap shortened? i also order 120 but it's too long for me. my sa said if i want to alter it, i need to send the strap and bag together back to Paris and it may take 4-6 months. thanks!



My local store has a leather craftsman. The strap was dropped off by itself (didn’t need to leave the actual purse). It came back shortened in less than a week.


----------



## Possum

I ordered my ‘baby’ Sept 29, 18 and collected it June 29, 19 ... exactly 9 months. I went with a neutral combination for my first SO - specs Togo B30 Bordeaux, Gris Tourterelle lining and contrast stitching, brushed gold hardware. Thank you to dear @SugarMama for all her helpful advice


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Possum said:


> View attachment 4475942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my ‘baby’ Sept 29, 18 and collected it June 29, 19 ... exactly 9 months. I went with a neutral combination for my first SO - specs Togo B30 Bordeaux, Gris Tourterelle lining and contrast stitching, brushed gold hardware. Thank you to dear @SugarMama for all her helpful advice


Oh my goodness this is AHmazing!!!   I love Bordeaux to begin with but add the contrast stitch and brushed gold hardware and it is next level!


----------



## Possum

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Oh my goodness this is AHmazing!!!   I love Bordeaux to begin with but add the contrast stitch and brushed gold hardware and it is next level!


@ODEDIHAIMS thankyou so much for your kind words. I’m pleased that you like it as much as I do


----------



## frankiextah

I started a separate thread however would love to also add to the timeline statistics here!

1 year 2 months 10 days for my chèvre Kelly 28cm!

black exterior with Gris Asphalte stitching and interior, and brushed palladium hardware


----------



## Prinipessa

frankiextah said:


> I started a separate thread however would love to also add to the timeline statistics here!
> 
> 1 year 2 months 10 days for my chèvre Kelly 28cm!
> 
> black exterior with Gris Asphalte stitching and interior, and brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 4476246
> View attachment 4476247
> View attachment 4476248
> View attachment 4476249


LOVE, love love it.


----------



## nymeria

frankiextah said:


> I started a separate thread however would love to also add to the timeline statistics here!
> 
> 1 year 2 months 10 days for my chèvre Kelly 28cm!
> 
> black exterior with Gris Asphalte stitching and interior, and brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 4476246
> View attachment 4476247
> View attachment 4476248
> View attachment 4476249


Thanks for posting it twice- now I get to enjoy it all over again!! SO chic and classy


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hgbag

Possum said:


> View attachment 4475942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my ‘baby’ Sept 29, 18 and collected it June 29, 19 ... exactly 9 months. I went with a neutral combination for my first SO - specs Togo B30 Bordeaux, Gris Tourterelle lining and contrast stitching, brushed gold hardware. Thank you to dear @SugarMama for all her helpful advice



I actually gasped at the beauty of this piece.  I have always appreciated the craftsmanship of B bags, but have never wanted one for myself, preferring other H styles.   But this one.....wow.  Is it possible to lust after a bag??  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Possum

hgbag said:


> I actually gasped at the beauty of this piece.  I have always appreciated the craftsmanship of B bags, but have never wanted one for myself, preferring other H styles.   But this one.....wow.  Is it possible to lust after a bag??  Thanks for sharing!!


@hgbag thankyou for your kind words. You made my day


----------



## westcoastgal

frankiextah said:


> I started a separate thread however would love to also add to the timeline statistics here!
> 
> 1 year 2 months 10 days for my chèvre Kelly 28cm!
> 
> black exterior with Gris Asphalte stitching and interior, and brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 4476246
> View attachment 4476247
> View attachment 4476248
> View attachment 4476249


Gorgeous!


----------



## Pinayfrench

frankiextah said:


> I started a separate thread however would love to also add to the timeline statistics here!
> 
> 1 year 2 months 10 days for my chèvre Kelly 28cm!
> 
> black exterior with Gris Asphalte stitching and interior, and brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 4476246
> View attachment 4476247
> View attachment 4476248
> View attachment 4476249


This is stunning. Adding to my wishlist.


----------



## acrowcounted

I placed my first special order on October 6, 2018 for an Epsom leather B25. On December 4, 2018 my SA called me to tell me that Paris rejected the order details because they were no longer offering B25s in Epsom leather. On December 5, 2018 my B25 order was resubmitted as Clemence leather, the only other leather in my preferred color. 

My SO arrived on Friday, June 28, 2019 so just under seven months. I picked her up today.

Birkin 25, Clemence Rose Azalea exterior, Malachite interior, tonal stitching and shiny silver hardware.


----------



## BirkinLover77

acrowcounted said:


> I placed my first special order on October 6, 2018 for an Epsom leather B25. On December 4, 2018 my SA called me to tell me that Paris rejected the order details because they were no longer offering B25s in Epsom leather. On December 5, 2018 my B25 order was resubmitted as Clemence leather, the only other leather in my preferred color.
> 
> My SO arrived on Friday, June 28, 2019 so just under seven months. I picked her up today.
> 
> Birkin 25, Clemence Rose Azalea exterior, Malachite interior, tonal stitching and shiny silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4477768
> View attachment 4477769
> View attachment 4477770


Beautiful SO! Congratulations


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> I placed my first special order on October 6, 2018 for an Epsom leather B25. On December 4, 2018 my SA called me to tell me that Paris rejected the order details because they were no longer offering B25s in Epsom leather. On December 5, 2018 my B25 order was resubmitted as Clemence leather, the only other leather in my preferred color.
> 
> My SO arrived on Friday, June 28, 2019 so just under seven months. I picked her up today.
> 
> Birkin 25, Clemence Rose Azalea exterior, Malachite interior, tonal stitching and shiny silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4477768
> View attachment 4477769
> View attachment 4477770


Beautiful!!!


----------



## odette57

acrowcounted said:


> I placed my first special order on October 6, 2018 for an Epsom leather B25. On December 4, 2018 my SA called me to tell me that Paris rejected the order details because they were no longer offering B25s in Epsom leather. On December 5, 2018 my B25 order was resubmitted as Clemence leather, the only other leather in my preferred color.
> 
> My SO arrived on Friday, June 28, 2019 so just under seven months. I picked her up today.
> 
> Birkin 25, Clemence Rose Azalea exterior, Malachite interior, tonal stitching and shiny silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4477768
> View attachment 4477769
> View attachment 4477770


Gorgeous!! Congrats on a relatively short wait and a very lovely bag!


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> I placed my first special order on October 6, 2018 for an Epsom leather B25. On December 4, 2018 my SA called me to tell me that Paris rejected the order details because they were no longer offering B25s in Epsom leather. On December 5, 2018 my B25 order was resubmitted as Clemence leather, the only other leather in my preferred color.
> 
> My SO arrived on Friday, June 28, 2019 so just under seven months. I picked her up today.
> 
> Birkin 25, Clemence Rose Azalea exterior, Malachite interior, tonal stitching and shiny silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4477768
> View attachment 4477769
> View attachment 4477770


Love it!
Congrats!


----------



## ayc

acrowcounted said:


> I placed my first special order on October 6, 2018 for an Epsom leather B25. On December 4, 2018 my SA called me to tell me that Paris rejected the order details because they were no longer offering B25s in Epsom leather. On December 5, 2018 my B25 order was resubmitted as Clemence leather, the only other leather in my preferred color.
> 
> My SO arrived on Friday, June 28, 2019 so just under seven months. I picked her up today.
> 
> Birkin 25, Clemence Rose Azalea exterior, Malachite interior, tonal stitching and shiny silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4477768
> View attachment 4477769
> View attachment 4477770


Gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## azukitea

Anyone else waiting on a SO in Gris asphalte?  1 year + 1 month and waiting patiently...


----------



## allure244

azukitea said:


> Anyone else waiting on a SO in Gris asphalte?  1 year + 1 month and waiting patiently...



I have been waiting a little over 9 months for a Gris Asphalte SO.


----------



## allure244

17 months for my SO to arrive in the store and another 2.5 months of waiting till the new semester started so I could pick up the bag. 

Rose pourpre chevre B30 with Gris mouette stitch and palladium hardware and anemone interior.


----------



## GoldFish8

acrowcounted said:


> I placed my first special order on October 6, 2018 for an Epsom leather B25. On December 4, 2018 my SA called me to tell me that Paris rejected the order details because they were no longer offering B25s in Epsom leather. On December 5, 2018 my B25 order was resubmitted as Clemence leather, the only other leather in my preferred color.
> 
> My SO arrived on Friday, June 28, 2019 so just under seven months. I picked her up today.
> 
> Birkin 25, Clemence Rose Azalea exterior, Malachite interior, tonal stitching and shiny silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4477768
> View attachment 4477769
> View attachment 4477770


Oh my!!! A clemence B25   I’ve only seen a few of these and I love love love how they look. Can you please come back and post picture of her after you’ve had her for awhile?! Congrats!!


----------



## acrowcounted

allure244 said:


> 17 months for my SO to arrive in the store and another 2.5 months of waiting till the new semester started so I could pick up the bag.
> 
> Rose pourpre chevre B30 with Gris mouette stitch and palladium hardware and anemone interior.


Beautiful! I love the contrast stitching on this! Congrats.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## peppers90

allure244 said:


> 17 months for my SO to arrive in the store and another 2.5 months of waiting till the new semester started so I could pick up the bag.
> 
> Rose pourpre chevre B30 with Gris mouette stitch and palladium hardware and anemone interior.



Beautiful stitch on that SO!


----------



## peppers90

frankiextah said:


> I started a separate thread however would love to also add to the timeline statistics here!
> 
> 1 year 2 months 10 days for my chèvre Kelly 28cm!
> 
> black exterior with Gris Asphalte stitching and interior, and brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 4476246
> View attachment 4476247
> View attachment 4476248
> View attachment 4476249



Such a chic combination ♥️


----------



## odette57

allure244 said:


> 17 months for my SO to arrive in the store and another 2.5 months of waiting till the new semester started so I could pick up the bag.
> 
> Rose pourpre chevre B30 with Gris mouette stitch and palladium hardware and anemone interior.


Beautiful bag!  I love everything, the pop of color, stitching, interior!


----------



## azukitea

allure244 said:


> 17 months for my SO to arrive in the store and another 2.5 months of waiting till the new semester started so I could pick up the bag.
> 
> Rose pourpre chevre B30 with Gris mouette stitch and palladium hardware and anemone interior.


Gorgeous combo, I am waiting for an anemone interior SO so hopefully not too long to go for me  >...


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> 17 months for my SO to arrive in the store and another 2.5 months of waiting till the new semester started so I could pick up the bag.
> 
> Rose pourpre chevre B30 with Gris mouette stitch and palladium hardware and anemone interior.


Gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## hopiko

allure244 said:


> 17 months for my SO to arrive in the store and another 2.5 months of waiting till the new semester started so I could pick up the bag.
> 
> Rose pourpre chevre B30 with Gris mouette stitch and palladium hardware and anemone interior.


Gorgeous! Congrats!  Enjoy her


----------



## mauihappyplace

B30 Rouge Casaque chèvre mysore with brushed ghw and blue contrast stitching. Ordered Nov 2018- arrived yesterday... surprised today by my SA when I went for unrelated purchase


----------



## WKN

frankiextah said:


> I started a separate thread however would love to also add to the timeline statistics here!
> 
> 1 year 2 months 10 days for my chèvre Kelly 28cm!
> 
> black exterior with Gris Asphalte stitching and interior, and brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 4476246
> View attachment 4476247
> View attachment 4476248
> View attachment 4476249


Congratulations on your new baby! She is gorgeous! You have given me hope that my K28 SO will be early as well - chevre black (graphite stitching, brushed palladium HW, with blue colvert interior! Wish me luck - in the meantime, I will just drool over the photos of your K28!


----------



## mp4

allure244 said:


> 17 months for my SO to arrive in the store and another 2.5 months of waiting till the new semester started so I could pick up the bag.
> 
> Rose pourpre chevre B30 with Gris mouette stitch and palladium hardware and anemone interior.



LOVE!!!  RP in chèvre is so pretty!


----------



## Mosman

Possum said:


> View attachment 4475942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my ‘baby’ Sept 29, 18 and collected it June 29, 19 ... exactly 9 months. I went with a neutral combination for my first SO - specs Togo B30 Bordeaux, Gris Tourterelle lining and contrast stitching, brushed gold hardware. Thank you to dear @SugarMama for all her helpful advice


Possum,
Your already arrived, my order was placed 1 month before you and still nothing.
I wish I ordered same as your instead !!!
Congratulations


----------



## SugarMama

Possum said:


> View attachment 4475942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my ‘baby’ Sept 29, 18 and collected it June 29, 19 ... exactly 9 months. I went with a neutral combination for my first SO - specs Togo B30 Bordeaux, Gris Tourterelle lining and contrast stitching, brushed gold hardware. Thank you to dear @SugarMama for all her helpful advice



She’s spectacular @Possum.  I’m sooooo happy for you!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

mauihappyplace said:


> B30 Rouge Casaque chèvre mysore with brushed ghw and blue contrast stitching. Ordered Nov 2018- arrived yesterday... surprised today by my SA when I went for unrelated purchase



Congratulations! Please please post pics in the Ode to Contrast Stitching and the Special Order Photos threads!


----------



## Txoceangirl

acrowcounted said:


> I placed my first special order on October 6, 2018 for an Epsom leather B25. On December 4, 2018 my SA called me to tell me that Paris rejected the order details because they were no longer offering B25s in Epsom leather. On December 5, 2018 my B25 order was resubmitted as Clemence leather, the only other leather in my preferred color.
> 
> My SO arrived on Friday, June 28, 2019 so just under seven months. I picked her up today.
> 
> Birkin 25, Clemence Rose Azalea exterior, Malachite interior, tonal stitching and shiny silver hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4477768
> View attachment 4477769
> View attachment 4477770


Love!  Congratulations, dear!


----------



## Txoceangirl

allure244 said:


> 17 months for my SO to arrive in the store and another 2.5 months of waiting till the new semester started so I could pick up the bag.
> 
> Rose pourpre chevre B30 with Gris mouette stitch and palladium hardware and anemone interior.


Wow!  Great combo and totally worth the wait.


----------



## Possum

@Mosman it seems Chevre always takes longer than togo. You made the right choice … it will be worth the wait! 

@SugarMama thankyou!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ivyann

thanks everyone. I called the beverly hills store and was told they need to see the bag and strap in person to determine how to alter it and give me a quote on how much it may cost.  I'll plan a LA trip later this year and I'll come back and share my experience


----------



## peppers90

28K 
Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.  
Took 3 months!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312


This is absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Phiona88

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312



Love the color combo on this one, stunning!


----------



## peppers90

BBC said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!





Phiona88 said:


> Love the color combo on this one, stunning!



Thank you BBC & Phiona for your compliments!


----------



## acrowcounted

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312


Wow, this combo turned out fantastically! Are the sides Gris too?


----------



## audreylita

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312


Beautiful!


----------



## periogirl28

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312


That’s really fast and love the contrast stitch!


----------



## Sylvain

The wonders of Hermes..... Just got the call that my Nor Chevre Kelly Sellier BPHW has arrived in just under 10 months. The raisin interieur I had requested has however magically changed into ultraviolet...


----------



## BirkinLover77

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312


Beautiful SO!! Congratulations


----------



## tramcaro

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312



Wow, that’s gorgeous and record fast!  The artisan must enjoy making this bag because of the fabulous combo of colour!


----------



## peppers90

acrowcounted said:


> Wow, this combo turned out fantastically! Are the sides Gris too?



Thank you!  And yes sides are Gris T ♥️



audreylita said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you so much!



periogirl28 said:


> That’s really fast and love the contrast stitch!



Thank you Periogirl!  I was quite surprised at the timing!!



BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SO!! Congratulations



Thank you so much ♥️♥️



tramcaro said:


> Wow, that’s gorgeous and record fast!  The artisan must enjoy making this bag because of the fabulous combo of colour!



Thank you!  I was surprised at the timing, usually takes 9 months to a year for my past SO


----------



## Txoceangirl

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312


Striking! Congratulations, she’s SO pretty!


----------



## AndyMor

Sylvain said:


> The wonders of Hermes..... Just got the call that my Nor Chevre Kelly Sellier BPHW has arrived in just under 10 months. The raisin interieur I had requested has however magically changed into ultraviolet...


How do you like the ultraviolet interior? And what was the exterior if I may ask? Hope you do love the outcome. 

I’m curious because I recently placed a SO with raisin interior, and I don’t know how I’d feel about a brighter purple.


----------



## AndyMor

AndyMor said:


> How do you like the ultraviolet interior? And what was the exterior if I may ask? Hope you do love the outcome.
> 
> I’m curious because I recently placed a SO with raisin interior, and I don’t know how I’d feel about a brighter purple.


Disregard my second question. I see that it’s noir


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Danielle McD

How long into your H journey were you offered a SO?


----------



## peppers90

Txoceangirl said:


> Striking! Congratulations, she’s SO pretty!



♥️♥️ Thank you Txoceangirl!!


----------



## disappeared

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312


Lightning speed! And i thought my 6 months was fast!


----------



## disappeared

1 year after first purchase


----------



## Possum

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312


Gorgeous! Congratulations @peppers90


----------



## noegirl

6 months after working with my SA.


----------



## Gigllee

About 6 months after I connected with my SA


----------



## luxi_max

Sylvain said:


> The wonders of Hermes..... Just got the call that my Nor Chevre Kelly Sellier BPHW has arrived in just under 10 months. The raisin interieur I had requested has however magically changed into ultraviolet...


Congratulations! Are you in the US if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## soccerzfan

3 months after I started my H journey.


----------



## KH8

3 years but then it was by luck~


----------



## Sylvain

So far I only had a sneak Peak at the bag. I immediately got confusion about the purplishness of the interieur (was initially debating raisin for outside) and that is how we found out according to the accompanying Papers. I am not sure whether it was an input mistake from the store (although they did call me to inform that the first requested size did not go through). I also received a 105 cm strapaziert (which I do not mind), although I asked whether there were other things customizeable and was told there is only Standard strap length. I have since been trying to compare raisin and UV pictures and am a bit disappointed as I prefer raisin (someone posted Pics of their noir/raisin Kelly a couple of weeks ago and it was an absolute beauty - I am a bit jealous) and my wallet would not have minded a little longer, but between this, Hardware changes by Paris or complete cancellation, I think I can live with UV - also since "my" bag looked absoutely flaw less and the Chevre had a wonderful sheen, while on SRGS I have seen quite different types of Chevre skin. It is a nice contrast to black and since in a Kelly the lining starts only at the middle of  the inside where it is quite Dark, it is not as obviously screaming purple. In a Birkin, however, it would probably have bothered me. 
I am based in Europe.


----------



## ermottina

Got my new kelly SO after 1.5 year. I think so long because I've asked for shorter strap. Received all my other SO's in 6-9 months (included croc). Just placed a new one  let's see if I'll be so lucky again!


----------



## peppers90

disappeared said:


> Lightning speed! And i thought my 6 months was fast!



Thank you disappeared!  I was surprised too by the timing, wasn’t expecting it til end of this year♥️♥️



Possum said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations @peppers90


Thank you so much Possum!


----------



## AndyMor

Sylvain said:


> So far I only had a sneak Peak at the bag. I immediately got confusion about the purplishness of the interieur (was initially debating raisin for outside) and that is how we found out according to the accompanying Papers. I am not sure whether it was an input mistake from the store (although they did call me to inform that the first requested size did not go through). I also received a 105 cm strapaziert (which I do not mind), although I asked whether there were other things customizeable and was told there is only Standard strap length. I have since been trying to compare raisin and UV pictures and am a bit disappointed as I prefer raisin (someone posted Pics of their noir/raisin Kelly a couple of weeks ago and it was an absolute beauty - I am a bit jealous) and my wallet would not have minded a little longer, but between this, Hardware changes by Paris or complete cancellation, I think I can live with UV - also since "my" bag looked absoutely flaw less and the Chevre had a wonderful sheen, while on SRGS I have seen quite different types of Chevre skin. It is a nice contrast to black and since in a Kelly the lining starts only at the middle of  the inside where it is quite Dark, it is not as obviously screaming purple. In a Birkin, however, it would probably have bothered me.
> I am based in Europe.


I think that you made the right decision to keep it! The sheen of the black chevre with the uv interior will be gorgeous. Though a bold surprise, I think you’ll be delighted! Enjoy it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sylvain said:


> So far I only had a sneak Peak at the bag. I immediately got confusion about the purplishness of the interieur (was initially debating raisin for outside) and that is how we found out according to the accompanying Papers. I am not sure whether it was an input mistake from the store (although they did call me to inform that the first requested size did not go through). I also received a 105 cm strapaziert (which I do not mind), although I asked whether there were other things customizeable and was told there is only Standard strap length. I have since been trying to compare raisin and UV pictures and am a bit disappointed as I prefer raisin (someone posted Pics of their noir/raisin Kelly a couple of weeks ago and it was an absolute beauty - I am a bit jealous) and my wallet would not have minded a little longer, but between this, Hardware changes by Paris or complete cancellation, I think I can live with UV - also since "my" bag looked absoutely flaw less and the Chevre had a wonderful sheen, while on SRGS I have seen quite different types of Chevre skin. It is a nice contrast to black and since in a Kelly the lining starts only at the middle of  the inside where it is quite Dark, it is not as obviously screaming purple. In a Birkin, however, it would probably have bothered me.
> I am based in Europe.



Can’t wait to see pics!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## surfchick

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312


Three months!  Beautiful choice of colors!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

3 years for me....I had been dreaming of one but never expected it so soon


----------



## tonkamama

ermottina said:


> Got my new kelly SO after 1.5 year. I think so long because I've asked for shorter strap. Received all my other SO's in 6-9 months (included croc). Just placed a new one  let's see if I'll be so lucky again!


Congrats dear, may I ask how short was your SO strap?  I thought 85cm is the standard length, can it (SO) be shorter than that?  Thank you


----------



## Meta

tonkamama said:


> I thought 85cm is the standard length, can it (SO) be shorter than that?  Thank you


If I'm not mistaken, the shortest length to SO for the Kelly shoulder strap is 70cm, which corresponds to the current shoulder straps available for sale.


----------



## Monique1004

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312


This one is so pretty! My wishlist is just getting longer & longer... LOL.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Sylvain said:


> So far I only had a sneak Peak at the bag. I immediately got confusion about the purplishness of the interieur (was initially debating raisin for outside) and that is how we found out according to the accompanying Papers. I am not sure whether it was an input mistake from the store (although they did call me to inform that the first requested size did not go through). I also received a 105 cm strapaziert (which I do not mind), although I asked whether there were other things customizeable and was told there is only Standard strap length. I have since been trying to compare raisin and UV pictures and am a bit disappointed as I prefer raisin (someone posted Pics of their noir/raisin Kelly a couple of weeks ago and it was an absolute beauty - I am a bit jealous) and my wallet would not have minded a little longer, but between this, Hardware changes by Paris or complete cancellation, I think I can live with UV - also since "my" bag looked absoutely flaw less and the Chevre had a wonderful sheen, while on SRGS I have seen quite different types of Chevre skin. It is a nice contrast to black and since in a Kelly the lining starts only at the middle of  the inside where it is quite Dark, it is not as obviously screaming purple. In a Birkin, however, it would probably have bothered me.
> I am based in Europe.


 
Hi Dear,

So glad that your bag arrived.  She sounds gorgeous.  

Paris has a way to switching things up on occasion with special orders. They changed my hardware choice once but I still took the bag as I felt it suited the bag better than my original decision.

I might be the one you are referring to...with Noir chèvre K 25 with raisin interior and have a K25 etoupe with Ultraviolet interior.  They arrived a shipment apart from one another about 2 months ago..  At the time I ordered the raisin interior, there were no other colors that worked for me. 

I know that the change isn't what you expected but you will LOVE UV interior.  It's brighter and pops a bit more than the raisin.  The raisin interior almost looks black, only a slight contrast. It's easier to look inside the bag and see your items with a brighter UV interior.

Please post some pics of your new beauty!


----------



## peppers90

surfchick said:


> Three months!  Beautiful choice of colors!





Monique1004 said:


> This one is so pretty! My wishlist is just getting longer & longer... LOL.



Thank you ♥️♥️  surfchick & Monique!!


----------



## Sylvain

Dear all,
Thank you for your kind works. @Txoceangirl, it was you - I remember your double reveal now, I love your two beauties. I do not have the bag yet, but will Post pics once I have collected her.
Have a lovely day


----------



## thyme

Meta said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the shortest length to SO for the Kelly shoulder strap is 70cm, which corresponds to the current shoulder straps available for sale.



Shortest made to order is 60cm. I have two made in this length.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Danielle McD said:


> How long into your H journey were you offered a SO?


Two days after meeting the SA who offered it. Probably a couple years after my first Birkin, but I wasn't working with an SA nor looking for another bag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sylvain said:


> So far I only had a sneak Peak at the bag. I immediately got confusion about the purplishness of the interieur (was initially debating raisin for outside) and that is how we found out according to the accompanying Papers. I am not sure whether it was an input mistake from the store (although they did call me to inform that the first requested size did not go through). I also received a 105 cm strapaziert (which I do not mind), although I asked whether there were other things customizeable and was told there is only Standard strap length. I have since been trying to compare raisin and UV pictures and am a bit disappointed as I prefer raisin (someone posted Pics of their noir/raisin Kelly a couple of weeks ago and it was an absolute beauty - I am a bit jealous) and my wallet would not have minded a little longer, but between this, Hardware changes by Paris or complete cancellation, I think I can live with UV - also since "my" bag looked absoutely flaw less and the Chevre had a wonderful sheen, while on SRGS I have seen quite different types of Chevre skin. It is a nice contrast to black and since in a Kelly the lining starts only at the middle of  the inside where it is quite Dark, it is not as obviously screaming purple. In a Birkin, however, it would probably have bothered me.
> I am based in Europe.


UV interior is definitely brighter than Raisin but should be lovely. Getting a great skin is the most important thing with chèvre IMO.
Did you order a K25 and they kicked it back as a 28? Or did your SA forget what is available and try to order a 32? My SAs never remember the restrictions.


----------



## Passerine123

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312



Wow, this is one of the prettiest Bs I've ever seen. Such a great color combination.


----------



## Sylvain

I initially wanted a 32 and they did not know it was not possible. They then caled me and offered the same specs in 32 Togo but I opted to size down


----------



## peppers90

Passerine123 said:


> Wow, this is one of the prettiest Bs I've ever seen. Such a great color combination.



Thank you Passerine !!


----------



## Meta

chincac said:


> Shortest made to order is 60cm. I have two made in this length.


Was this with the current a la carte SO kit though?  If I recall correctly, there's currently only three lengths as options for shoulder strap for the Kelly; one is shorter, one is the standard 85cm and the other is the longer crossbody option.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mp4

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312



GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## thyme

Meta said:


> Was this with the current a la carte SO kit though?  If I recall correctly, there's currently only three lengths as options for shoulder strap for the Kelly; one is shorter, one is the standard 85cm and the other is the longer crossbody option.



Ahh I may be off topic here, I blame my jet lag. These were the lengths available when I just walked in at FSH to order straps (full leather and canvas) a few years ago. Nothing to do with SO, they may have stop these since they started making straps separately for sale.


----------



## hoot

28K Sellier, Rouge C chevre with Gris M lining, brushed PHW, 105 cm strap. 19 months.


----------



## peppers90

mp4 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!



Thank you ♥️ mp4!


----------



## mea_culpa

sbelle said:


> Have waited 36 months so far for a chevre 28 Kelly


I waited 5 years for a chevre b30.


----------



## periogirl28

mea_culpa said:


> I waited 5 years for a chevre b30.


Er wow. That’s a really long wait.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

mea_culpa said:


> I waited 5 years for a chevre b30.


Weren't you glad it finally came tho?! 
So surprised... I thought I was the only one with a crazy wait! 5 and 1/2 yrs for my clemence Kelly


----------



## Israeli_Flava

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312


This is such a stunning combo and turned out insanely amazing!!!! You have been on a role with your SOs!!!! Still can’t get over your watermelon B from a year ago Hahahahah you are gonna rock this so well!!!! Such a sweet summer SO!!!


----------



## ayc

mea_culpa said:


> I waited 5 years for a chevre b30.


Wow!! that is a LONG TIME!  Do you mind sharing your specs?


----------



## honhon

Sylvain said:


> So far I only had a sneak Peak at the bag. I immediately got confusion about the purplishness of the interieur (was initially debating raisin for outside) and that is how we found out according to the accompanying Papers. I am not sure whether it was an input mistake from the store (although they did call me to inform that the first requested size did not go through). I also received a 105 cm strapaziert (which I do not mind), although I asked whether there were other things customizeable and was told there is only Standard strap length. I have since been trying to compare raisin and UV pictures and am a bit disappointed as I prefer raisin (someone posted Pics of their noir/raisin Kelly a couple of weeks ago and it was an absolute beauty - I am a bit jealous) and my wallet would not have minded a little longer, but between this, Hardware changes by Paris or complete cancellation, I think I can live with UV - also since "my" bag looked absoutely flaw less and the Chevre had a wonderful sheen, while on SRGS I have seen quite different types of Chevre skin. It is a nice contrast to black and since in a Kelly the lining starts only at the middle of  the inside where it is quite Dark, it is not as obviously screaming purple. In a Birkin, however, it would probably have bothered me.
> I am based in Europe.


yes, sometimes the artisan prefers not to combine noir and raisin.  the time i was considering about it my SA had to call the atelier to get permission to combine those two colours.  so i suspect your artisan rejected raisin and instead has selected the closest approved color - ultraviolet.  (secretly i think its beautiful like that too, sorry)


----------



## Ana Ruth

Beautiful color combination.   Simply gorgeous...


----------



## VcaHaddict

B30 Togo - Anemone/BE. Ordered Nov 2018, arrived today!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Let's see all of these beauties!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Random Walks

Does it require purchasing a quota bag before offered a SO? Thanks!


----------



## WilliamLion

chinochino5 said:


> Does it require purchasing a quota bag before offered a SO? Thanks!


don't think so. my sa offered me so the first time I met her


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Pinayfrench

Pinkfairyjade said:


> View attachment 4324829
> View attachment 4324830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K25 sellier Togo in BE with rose extreme interior, brushed palladium HW,  ordered Oct 17.


Congratulations. I ordered the same specs but in B30 in chevre. Not yet arrived it has been 1 yr. and 4 months. I am getting impatient.


----------



## mygoodies

Has anyone received an SO with the ROSE TYRIEN lining yet??

RT lining was part of 2018 A/W SO round. Wish this gorgy pink was available as main color! TIA


----------



## Chl2015

What is the current SO leather that is being offered?


----------



## acrowcounted

Chl2015 said:


> What is the current SO leather that is being offered?


That’s a complicated question. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-thread-see-5041-for-new-season-chart.925735/


----------



## Chl2015

I am new to getting SO and can’t tell the difference between PO and SO, other than the stamp difference. Is SO Kelly or Birkin cost more than if you were buy it not SO? My SA just offered me to send in my “wish list”, is that mean I am good to submit my special combination of Kelly bag? Really need help with reading between the lines. I have been buying things with my current SA about 30k for the past 6 months. Do you think it is time to request SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

Chl2015 said:


> I am new to getting SO and can’t tell the difference between PO and SO, other than the stamp difference. Is SO Kelly or Birkin cost more than if you were buy it not SO? My SA just offered me to send in my “wish list”, is that mean I am good to submit my special combination of Kelly bag? Really need help with reading between the lines. I have been buying things with my current SA about 30k for the past 6 months. Do you think it is time to request SO?


A wishlist typically just means they want to know which general B/K specs you are looking for. It is not a SO. We are currently outside of the typical SO timeframe and I believe PO just happened as well so your SA is probably just looking for guidance that you want “a Birkin 30 in neutral colors and gold hardware” as an example.


----------



## Pinayfrench

disappeared said:


> Gorgeous! Did u do brushed ghw?


Hi. It’s GHW.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mygoodies said:


> Has anyone received an SO with the ROSE TYRIEN lining yet??
> 
> RT lining was part of 2018 A/W SO round. Wish this gorgy pink was available as main color! TIA



Waiting for mine!!!


----------



## Chl2015

acrowcounted said:


> A wishlist typically just means they want to know which general B/K specs you are looking for. It is not a SO. We are currently outside of the typical SO timeframe and I believe PO just happened as well so your SA is probably just looking for guidance that you want “a Birkin 30 in neutral colors and gold hardware” as an example.


Thank you for sharing your insight with me. What is the general SO timeframe each year?


----------



## ermottina

tonkamama said:


> Congrats dear, may I ask how short was your SO strap?  I thought 85cm is the standard length, can it (SO) be shorter than that?  Thank you


Hi I've ordered 70cm for my kelly 35!


----------



## jyyanks

pri999 said:


> B30 Togo - Anemone/BE. Ordered Nov 2018, arrived today!!


\

Wow - those are 2of my  favorite "bright" colors!  Congrats - I'm dying to see this beauty!


----------



## San2222

Chl2015 said:


> Thank you for sharing your insight with me. What is the general SO timeframe each year?


april and sept and depending on location, the duration differ....


----------



## Chl2015

San2222 said:


> april and sept and depending on location, the duration differ....


Thanks for the helpful insight!


----------



## honhon

mygoodies said:


> Has anyone received an SO with the ROSE TYRIEN lining yet??
> 
> RT lining was part of 2018 A/W SO round. Wish this gorgy pink was available as main color! TIA


i just did and its gorgeous!


----------



## mygoodies

honhon said:


> i just did and its gorgeous!


Honhon: Oooohhhhh...pics pretty pleeease CONGRAATS!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

BBC said:


> Waiting for mine!!!


Crossing fingers and toes for us both it’ll be here very soooooonnn!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

honhon said:


> i just did and its gorgeous!


Congratulations!!! Pics please!!!!


----------



## hopiko

Possum said:


> View attachment 4475942
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered my ‘baby’ Sept 29, 18 and collected it June 29, 19 ... exactly 9 months. I went with a neutral combination for my first SO - specs Togo B30 Bordeaux, Gris Tourterelle lining and contrast stitching, brushed gold hardware. Thank you to dear @SugarMama for all her helpful advice


Gorgeous combo!  Congrats!  Enjoy her


----------



## honhon

BBC said:


> Congratulations!!! Pics please!!!!





mygoodies said:


> Honhon: Oooohhhhh...pics pretty pleeease CONGRAATS!!!




Hi, I will post the photos as soon as I get back home.  I'm leaving Paris tomorrow morning and its night time here.
Funny thing is that I have ordered Noir chèvre exterior and RT interior with Graphite stitching.... and its resin is brown - this is very unusual for a noir birkin and I am aware of the "instinct choice" these artisans decide in the heat of the moment, but this is something I must get used to.  What do you think?


----------



## Possum

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous combo!  Congrats!  Enjoy her


Thankyou @hopiko


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honhon said:


> Hi, I will post the photos as soon as I get back home.  I'm leaving Paris tomorrow morning and its night time here.
> Funny thing is that I have ordered Noir chèvre exterior and RT interior with Graphite stitching.... and its resin is brown - this is very unusual for a noir birkin and I am aware of the "instinct choice" these artisans decide in the heat of the moment, but this is something I must get used to.  What do you think?


I'd have to see it but my instinct says noooo..... Why oh why brown on black birkin?????
I'd be so upset.
Did you hesitate to buy? Or is it more subtle than it sounds....


----------



## honhon

a quick shot before leaving the hotel in the morning light. My guess is that the artisan wanted to neutralize black against the interior color. Its starting to work well on me... the brownish-reddish resin blows the royal trumpet for RT interior’s entrance


----------



## honhon

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'd have to see it but my instinct says noooo..... Why oh why brown on black birkin?????
> I'd be so upset.
> Did you hesitate to buy? Or is it more subtle than it sounds....


Hmmm at my first glance the brown resin shouted at me, I must admit.  I did raise it to my SA immediately and she was checking with someone on the phone but I came to realise that these artisans deal with craftsmanship for a long time and there must be a reason why he / she chose to do this? There is still a faint question in my head but I am starting to like it, after all SO is a fabrication to create unique items.....lol.  Thank you for your time and time everyone!


----------



## hopiko

honhon said:


> View attachment 4491457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a quick shot before leaving the hotel in the morning light. My guess is that the artisan wanted to neutralize black against the interior color. Its starting to work well on me... the brownish-reddish resin blows the royal trumpet for RT interior’s entrance


Gorgeous!  I have her twin but with BE interior (black resin).  It is such a classic and beautiful bag with a happy surprise inside!  Enjoy!


----------



## cravin

honhon said:


> View attachment 4491457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a quick shot before leaving the hotel in the morning light. My guess is that the artisan wanted to neutralize black against the interior color. Its starting to work well on me... the brownish-reddish resin blows the royal trumpet for RT interior’s entrance



I really like the brown resin.  Makes the bag pop more.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honhon said:


> Hmmm at my first glance the brown resin shouted at me, I must admit.  I did raise it to my SA immediately and she was checking with someone on the phone but I came to realise that these artisans deal with craftsmanship for a long time and there must be a reason why he / she chose to do this? There is still a faint question in my head but I am starting to like it, after all SO is a fabrication to create unique items.....lol.  Thank you for your time and time everyone!


Awwww I'm so happy you like it!!! It is very unique indeed!


----------



## acrowcounted

I think the artisans tend to use brown resin when there is pink involved in any way.


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

SO submitted end of March 2019 in chèvre 9D with Gris pearl piping and lining, brushed GHW, received last week. Too quick than normal.


----------



## tlamdang08

lingnanmax said:


> SO submitted end of March 2019 in chèvre 9D with Gris pearl piping and lining, brushed GHW, received last week. Too quick than normal.


Stunning


----------



## Notorious Pink

lingnanmax said:


> SO submitted end of March 2019 in chèvre 9D with Gris pearl piping and lining, brushed GHW, received last week. Too quick than normal.


Loooooove this.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lingnanmax said:


> SO submitted end of March 2019 in chèvre 9D with Gris pearl piping and lining, brushed GHW, received last week. Too quick than normal.


Ohhhh how cute!!! I love the GP touches!


----------



## Txoceangirl

honhon said:


> View attachment 4491457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a quick shot before leaving the hotel in the morning light. My guess is that the artisan wanted to neutralize black against the interior color. Its starting to work well on me... the brownish-reddish resin blows the royal trumpet for RT interior’s entrance


It’s really “fresh” with the brown resin. Congratulations, she’s beautiful!


----------



## Txoceangirl

lingnanmax said:


> SO submitted end of March 2019 in chèvre 9D with Gris pearl piping and lining, brushed GHW, received last week. Too quick than normal.


Loving the sunshine!!!!!


----------



## mygoodies

honhon said:


> View attachment 4491457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a quick shot before leaving the hotel in the morning light. My guess is that the artisan wanted to neutralize black against the interior color. Its starting to work well on me... the brownish-reddish resin blows the royal trumpet for RT interior’s entrance



That RT lining is STUNNING!!! Seeing the Graphite stitching kinda makes me regret my B Sapphire stitching choice LOVE IT!!
I personally like the brownish-reddish resin with the RT lining on your B cause you’ll see the pop of color of the interior. Mine will be a K25 so u won’t see as much resin as on a B, hence I’m praying the Artisan will do a black resin on mine!

Many congrats again and would love to see some mod shots. Safe travels dear!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

lingnanmax said:


> SO submitted end of March 2019 in chèvre 9D with Gris pearl piping and lining, brushed GHW, received last week. Too quick than normal.


This is such a happy bag!!! I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Possum

Congratulations @lingnanmax! Truly a little ray of sunshine


----------



## disappeared

acrowcounted said:


> I think the artisans tend to use brown resin when there is pink involved in any way.


Just checked my RP and it’s black resin. Maybe the artisan just feels like it.


----------



## honhon

lingnanmax said:


> SO submitted end of March 2019 in chèvre 9D with Gris pearl piping and lining, brushed GHW, received last week. Too quick than normal.


i just luv how the hardwares are smaller on 25Bs. congrats on your beautiful sunshine!


----------



## honhon

disappeared said:


> Just checked my RP and it’s black resin. Maybe the artisan just feels like it.


yes, its just the side of the bed they get out that morning. or how strong their coffee was....lol


----------



## honhon

mygoodies said:


> That RT lining is STUNNING!!! Seeing the Graphite stitching kinda makes me regret my B Sapphire stitching choice LOVE IT!!
> I personally like the brownish-reddish resin with the RT lining on your B cause you’ll see the pop of color of the interior. Mine will be a K25 so u won’t see as much resin as on a B, hence I’m praying the Artisan will do a black resin on mine!
> 
> Many congrats again and would love to see some mod shots. Safe travels dear!!


thank you! yes, the brown resin was a shock at the beginning but it has grown on me in few days.
don't regret your blue stitching! i'm sure it will be a beautiful combination. solid blue on noir is beautiful, its subtle and elegant, show us the photo when you receive it


----------



## allure244

acrowcounted said:


> I think the artisans tend to use brown resin when there is pink involved in any way.





disappeared said:


> Just checked my RP and it’s black resin. Maybe the artisan just feels like it.



My rose pourpre bag also has black resin but maybe because I chose Gris mouette contrast stitch (grayish) which would go better with black resin. It’s probably just the artistic choice of the artisan ‍


----------



## soccerzfan

My SO is finally here after 7 months. Didn’t expect it to be so fast!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Wow - my beginning of April SO just came in. 3 1/2 months. I’m amazed! (That’s also way too many bags in a year, three Ks and now a B!).
I will pick it up in about ten days as I’m out of the country. But sure seems bags are turning around faster for new orders.


----------



## azukitea

Agreed but my SO from may 18 is still not here! Judging by this if my second SO placed in may 19 arrives sooner than the one from 2018, now that would be really interesting lol


----------



## fabuleux

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow - my beginning of April SO just came in. 3 1/2 months. I’m amazed! (That’s also way too many bags in a year, three Ks and now a B!).
> I will pick it up in about ten days as I’m out of the country. But sure seems bags are turning around faster for new orders.


You're a VIP!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

azukitea said:


> Agreed but my SO from may 18 is still not here! Judging by this if my second SO placed in may 19 arrives sooner than the one from 2018, now that would be really interesting lol


Well...let’s not forget I still have an SO from 2016 outstanding. Everything I have placed since then has come in 


fabuleux said:


> You're a VIP!


. I wish!! Lol.


----------



## ShyShy

mygoodies said:


> Has anyone received an SO with the ROSE TYRIEN lining yet??
> 
> RT lining was part of 2018 A/W SO round. Wish this gorgy pink was available as main color! TIA


I have received mine. Waited around 10 months.  Gris Tourterelle croc poro exterior.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I believe Tadelakt is quite a bit later. Also, Fauve Tadelakt has a very warm cast to it and has striations.


----------



## ShyShy

azukitea said:


> Agreed but my SO from may 18 is still not here! Judging by this if my second SO placed in may 19 arrives sooner than the one from 2018, now that would be really interesting lol


My 2018 one arrived but not the one ordered in 2017, so there might be a pattern here


----------



## ShyShy

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow - my beginning of April SO just came in. 3 1/2 months. I’m amazed! (That’s also way too many bags in a year, three Ks and now a B!).
> I will pick it up in about ten days as I’m out of the country. But sure seems bags are turning around faster for new orders.


Wow, that is fast!


----------



## nymeria

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow - my beginning of April SO just came in. 3 1/2 months. I’m amazed! (That’s also way too many bags in a year, three Ks and now a B!).
> I will pick it up in about ten days as I’m out of the country. But sure seems bags are turning around faster for new orders.


That IS amazing- you may hold the world's record!!


----------



## ShyShy

Here’s my gris B30 with tyrien lining. Contrast stitch with matte gold HW.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ShyShy said:


> Here’s my gris B30 with tyrien lining. Contrast stitch with matte gold HW.
> View attachment 4494574


More pics please!!!


----------



## ShyShy

etoupebirkin said:


> More pics please!!!


Here you go.  Love using my Constance wallet with it because it goes so well with the interior and stitching... I wish I was better at taking beautiful pictures of the bag like some of our members here.  These pics don’t do the bag justice!


----------



## westcoastgal

honhon said:


> View attachment 4491457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a quick shot before leaving the hotel in the morning light. My guess is that the artisan wanted to neutralize black against the interior color. Its starting to work well on me... the brownish-reddish resin blows the royal trumpet for RT interior’s entrance


I think the color of resin works well with the bag overall. Congratulations on a special and beautiful bag.


----------



## gourmet

After a 2 year wait, my SO is finally here! My first Togo sellier in Kelly 25
Gris mouette And rose pourpre
With cyclamen stitching


----------



## gourmet

Also attaching a photo of the back


----------



## azukitea

gourmet said:


> View attachment 4497052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also attaching a photo of the back


So nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Txoceangirl

gourmet said:


> View attachment 4497052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also attaching a photo of the back


Lovely.....congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

gourmet said:


> View attachment 4497051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a 2 year wait, my SO is finally here! My first Togo sellier in Kelly 25
> Gris mouette And rose pourpre
> With cyclamen stitching


Beautiful choices! Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Possum

gourmet said:


> View attachment 4497051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a 2 year wait, my SO is finally here! My first Togo sellier in Kelly 25
> Gris mouette And rose pourpre
> With cyclamen stitching


Very pretty! Congratulations @gourmet!


----------



## tramcaro

gourmet said:


> View attachment 4497051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a 2 year wait, my SO is finally here! My first Togo sellier in Kelly 25
> Gris mouette And rose pourpre
> With cyclamen stitching


So pretty!  Congats!


----------



## San2222

paris just notified that the order (B30 rg togo) placed on oct. 2018 is ready


----------



## acrowcounted

San2222 said:


> paris just notified that the order (B30 rg togo) placed on oct. 2018 is ready


Congrats! Please share pictures once you collect the bag!


----------



## craielover

lingnanmax said:


> SO submitted end of March 2019 in chèvre 9D with Gris pearl piping and lining, brushed GHW, received last week. Too quick than normal.


Congratulations! I love your pairing very much. Stylish and fun!


----------



## Nerja

gourmet said:


> View attachment 4497051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a 2 year wait, my SO is finally here! My first Togo sellier in Kelly 25
> Gris mouette And rose pourpre
> With cyclamen stitching


What a beautiful pairing of colors!  Unique and cheery!


----------



## trendologist

I placed two SOs on same day in August 2017.

The first one B40 epsom etain/ blue sapphire brushed PHW was done in 6 months (Feb 2018)

The second one Sac a Depeches 27 togo etoupe/macassar GHW just came today - 1 year and 11 months (July 2019)

No pattern here but my super sweet SA kept checking my pending order and she told that GHW for SaD has been hard to order from H supplier last year.

Anyhow, happy me today!!!


----------



## audreylita

gourmet said:


> View attachment 4497052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also attaching a photo of the back


Really pretty color combo.


----------



## angelyjoy

peppers90 said:


> 28K
> Rouge Casaque/Gris T with Rose Lipstick stitching.
> Took 3 months!!!
> 
> View attachment 4482313
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482314
> View attachment 4482312



This is absolutely unreal, the beauty of it!!
I cannot stop starring. I've fallen in love with this combo. I may just take it as inspiration, if in the near future i get offered SO again. I hope you don't mind too much


----------



## BirkinLover77

lingnanmax said:


> SO submitted end of March 2019 in chèvre 9D with Gris pearl piping and lining, brushed GHW, received last week. Too quick than normal.


Beautiful SO!! Congratulations


----------



## BirkinLover77

gourmet said:


> View attachment 4497051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a 2 year wait, my SO is finally here! My first Togo sellier in Kelly 25
> Gris mouette And rose pourpre
> With cyclamen stitching


Stunning SO! Love the combination with color!! Congratulations


----------



## Meta

SO from November 2017 has finally arrived. I was just at the store yesterday  Length of time: 1 year 8 months 20 days. This is the longest _yet_ of all my SOs. Each one has progressively taken longer to arrive.  Anyway, will pick it up next week!


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> SO from November 2017 has finally arrived. I was just at the store yesterday  Length of time: 1 year 8 months 20 days. This is the longest _yet_ of all my SOs. Each one has progressively taken longer to arrive.  Anyway, will pick it up next week!


Amazing! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## azukitea

Meta said:


> SO from November 2017 has finally arrived. I was just at the store yesterday  Length of time: 1 year 8 months 20 days. This is the longest _yet_ of all my SOs. Each one has progressively taken longer to arrive.  Anyway, will pick it up next week!


Congrats, looking forward to your reveal


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> Amazing! Can’t wait to see!





azukitea said:


> Congrats, looking forward to your reveal


Thank you ladies!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SpicyTuna13

SO #3 (B30) from September 2018 just arrived today. Just need to wait a few days before I receive it — will post pics at that time.

Still waiting on SO #2 (K32 retourne) from September 2017 though.


----------



## fatcat2523

Sometimes you just never know how H does it scheduling. So my SA just told me that my mom SO placed in Sep 2016 has arrived which we have forgotten lol. We will pick it up in 2 weeks. It’s a Mysore B25 with Gris pearl and Rose pourpre. My SA is saying even SO won’t offer Mysore in B25 and we are so lucky that this order still get delivery.


----------



## Notorious Pink

gourmet said:


> View attachment 4497051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a 2 year wait, my SO is finally here! My first Togo sellier in Kelly 25
> Gris mouette And rose pourpre
> With cyclamen stitching


Gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Sylvain

Dear all,

Hoping for your advise. I was finally able to pick up my bag after last time I was in the Shop Paris had alledgedly stopped bag sales for a couple of days. Too cut a long story short, I suspect that my bag had been lent out for a event or something and had not returned in time. One thing I immediately noticed was that the felt was missing. Plastik protectors on the bag are intakt except for the turnlock which had been Pulled back and come of partially (found parts of it in the bag). Hardware on the strap has no Plastic Protection and here is where my question comes. Does the strap usually come with Plastic protectors on the Hardware like the replacemnet straps or not? I unfortunately cannot remember how it was on my bag. I can only say that the first time I saw it, it was removed from the shrinkwrap and when I picked it up, someone had definitely tampered with it in between... Hardware Protection is missing from all parts where it would be obviously from afar. The bag looks fine, however yesterday evening, I noticed some irregularity on the strap, like a cut, where the top layer of the skin is slightly raised and you feel something stickig out / peeled back when you brush along with your Finger in the wrong direction. I understand that Hermes is free to do whatever with the bag unless you have fully paar for it, but still I cannot get rid of the feeling that something dodgy happened with it. The cut may have been there all along (I am a bit OCD and did not scrutinize every inch in store), but I sort of have this Eerie feeling.....


----------



## Sylvain

And pictures of the cut as well as the lovely bag K28 Chevre noir with UV interieur


----------



## Cygne18

Sylvain said:


> And pictures of the cut as well as the lovely bag K28 Chevre noir with UV interieur



Your bag combination is so beautiful. I'm so sorry to hear about the issues - I would definitely be disappointed to know that my SO was opened in advance. Have you brought these issues up with the store manager or the SA who sold you the SO?


----------



## Sylvain

I was with the SA yesterday who gave me the opportunity to place the SO. I did tell him that I want the felt and that it was put back on last time and was promised to get a replacement... However, I did not adress it directly. There was an awkward Moment as the SA who told me the bag was blocked seems to have left the Company on short notice. That Person seems to have been a long standing Senior SA, So I it may just be a coincidence. Will go back tomorrow to Show the strap. It may be that the strap is not made from one hide but two straps of leather pieced together and the joining was done a bit sloppy (have seen something similar on my zoulou), but want to make sure this is not a defect that will get worse. It  may also be that another bag was missing a felt and they just took Mine as the Box was open. It is just a little to many coincidence for my taste and I am starting to get paranoid...


----------



## frankiextah

Sylvain said:


> I was with the SA yesterday who gave me the opportunity to place the SO. I did tell him that I want the felt and that it was put back on last time and was promised to get a replacement... However, I did not adress it directly. There was an awkward Moment as the SA who told me the bag was blocked seems to have left the Company on short notice. That Person seems to have been a long standing Senior SA, So I it may just be a coincidence. Will go back tomorrow to Show the strap. It may be that the strap is not made from one hide but two straps of leather pieced together and the joining was done a bit sloppy (have seen something similar on my zoulou), but want to make sure this is not a defect that will get worse. It  may also be that another bag was missing a felt and they just took Mine as the Box was open. It is just a little to many coincidence for my taste and I am starting to get paranoid...



I'm so sorry that it happened to you, first you weren't able to pick it up and now the bag is janky! I was told by my SA the day I picked up my recent SO that they must keep the SO boxes sealed and open them in front of clients as part of the company protocol. This serves as another layer of security to ensure the client can confirm the exact combo ordered. and all hardware parts are sealed including the hardware on the strap.

I really wonder what exactly happened to your bag and I too suspect it was not physically in the store the first time you went to pick it up. The only possibility I can think of is that summer interns are doing rotations in the store (my friend had a leather appt with an "intern" at FSH in July), and a rookie may have opened it by accident and showed to a client, and upon check out it was forced back to inventory? If that were the case they should have at least inspected the condition, and sealed everything back up?!

please keep us posted on your store visit tomorrow! crossing fingers for you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fatcat2523 said:


> Sometimes you just never know how H does it scheduling. So my SA just told me that my mom SO placed in Sep 2016 has arrived which we have forgotten lol. We will pick it up in 2 weeks. It’s a Mysore B25 with Gris pearl and Rose pourpre. *My SA is saying even SO won’t offer Mysore in B25 *and we are so lucky that this order still get delivery.


 Are you referring to next round no B25 in chevre?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Picked up my 3-month SO today, B30 in chèvre. It's beautiful. Still can't believe spring SO arrived in midsummer - it was the last order placed at my store and the first to come in.  Maybe I will get my fall SO by Christmas!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Fall 2018 SO
Arrived: July 31, 2019

B30 Blue Hydra Swift w/ Natural stitching and BPHW, Graphite interior


----------



## acrowcounted

SpicyTuna13 said:


> View attachment 4505811
> View attachment 4505810
> View attachment 4505809
> 
> Fall 2018 SO
> Arrived: July 31, 2019
> 
> B30 Blue Hydra Swift w/ Natural stitching and BPHW, Graphite interior


Beautiful combo! Congrats!


----------



## hoot

Sylvain said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Hoping for your advise. I was finally able to pick up my bag after last time I was in the Shop Paris had alledgedly stopped bag sales for a couple of days. Too cut a long story short, I suspect that my bag had been lent out for a event or something and had not returned in time. One thing I immediately noticed was that the felt was missing. Plastik protectors on the bag are intakt except for the turnlock which had been Pulled back and come of partially (found parts of it in the bag). Hardware on the strap has no Plastic Protection and here is where my question comes. Does the strap usually come with Plastic protectors on the Hardware like the replacemnet straps or not? I unfortunately cannot remember how it was on my bag. I can only say that the first time I saw it, it was removed from the shrinkwrap and when I picked it up, someone had definitely tampered with it in between... Hardware Protection is missing from all parts where it would be obviously from afar. The bag looks fine, however yesterday evening, I noticed some irregularity on the strap, like a cut, where the top layer of the skin is slightly raised and you feel something stickig out / peeled back when you brush along with your Finger in the wrong direction. I understand that Hermes is free to do whatever with the bag unless you have fully paar for it, but still I cannot get rid of the feeling that something dodgy happened with it. The cut may have been there all along (I am a bit OCD and did not scrutinize every inch in store), but I sort of have this Eerie feeling.....


I wouldn’t let my mind wander about what could have happened. There could be a simple explanation. My SO was already opened before being presented to me. (Box not sealed, no protectors on the strap hardware, and I noticed it wasn’t closed the proper way). Yes, I would have preferred to have been the first one to see it but I can’t complain. My store has been so kind to show me Bs & Ks when I asked to look at them for size reference, even shown me reserved bags for other clients.  Definitely bring the strap in to have it looked at if you’re not happy.


frankiextah said:


> I'm so sorry that it happened to you, first you weren't able to pick it up and now the bag is janky! I was told by my SA the day I picked up my recent SO that they must keep the SO boxes sealed and open them in front of clients as part of the company protocol. This serves as another layer of security to ensure the client can confirm the exact combo ordered. and all hardware parts are sealed including the hardware on the strap.
> I really wonder what exactly happened to your bag and I too suspect it was not physically in the store the first time you went to pick it up. The only possibility I can think of is that summer interns are doing rotations in the store (my friend had a leather appt with an "intern" at FSH in July), and a rookie may have opened it by accident and showed to a client, and upon check out it was forced back to inventory? If that were the case they should have at least inspected the condition, and sealed everything back up?!
> please keep us posted on your store visit tomorrow! crossing fingers for you!


Are you located in the US? I ask because I picked up my SO recently and it had previously been opened.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sylvain said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Hoping for your advise. I was finally able to pick up my bag after last time I was in the Shop Paris had alledgedly stopped bag sales for a couple of days. Too cut a long story short, I suspect that my bag had been lent out for a event or something and had not returned in time. One thing I immediately noticed was that the felt was missing. Plastik protectors on the bag are intakt except for the turnlock which had been Pulled back and come of partially (found parts of it in the bag). Hardware on the strap has no Plastic Protection and here is where my question comes. Does the strap usually come with Plastic protectors on the Hardware like the replacemnet straps or not? I unfortunately cannot remember how it was on my bag. I can only say that the first time I saw it, it was removed from the shrinkwrap and when I picked it up, someone had definitely tampered with it in between... Hardware Protection is missing from all parts where it would be obviously from afar. The bag looks fine, however yesterday evening, I noticed some irregularity on the strap, like a cut, where the top layer of the skin is slightly raised and you feel something stickig out / peeled back when you brush along with your Finger in the wrong direction. I understand that Hermes is free to do whatever with the bag unless you have fully paar for it, but still I cannot get rid of the feeling that something dodgy happened with it. The cut may have been there all along (I am a bit OCD and did not scrutinize every inch in store), but I sort of have this Eerie feeling.....


Your bag is beautiful and I am sorry you have this weird stuff happening. As long as the bag itself looks new and unmarked, I would take the strap in and if it bothers you have them order a replacement.
FWIW, I don't recall my SOs having plastic on their strap hardware when they came. I could be wrong, but don't recall it specifically.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> Picked up my 3-month SO today, B30 in chèvre. It's beautiful. Still can't believe spring SO arrived in midsummer - it was the last order placed at my store and the first to come in.  Maybe I will get my fall SO by Christmas!


Congrats!!!!
SHOW USSSSSS we are waiting!!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sylvain said:


> And pictures of the cut as well as the lovely bag K28 Chevre noir with UV interieur


It's beautiful!!! Sorry the experience was so sub-par.

WRT the hardware coverings... All of my kelly's hardware have been sealed including the metal ends on either end of the strap. I would be furious if it was removed without my consent. I'm funny about that.


----------



## frankiextah

hoot said:


> I wouldn’t let my mind wander about what could have happened. There could be a simple explanation. My SO was already opened before being presented to me. (Box not sealed, no protectors on the strap hardware, and I noticed it wasn’t closed the proper way). Yes, I would have preferred to have been the first one to see it but I can’t complain. My store has been so kind to show me Bs & Ks when I asked to look at them for size reference, even shown me reserved bags for other clients.  Definitely bring the strap in to have it looked at if you’re not happy.
> 
> Are you located in the US? I ask because I picked up my SO recently and it had previously been opened.



yes I'm in the US! I was told about it when I picked up my Kelly SO end of June. my SA informed me corporate is actually in progress to have SA's remove all plastic wrapping on GENERAL INVENTORY back of house before presenting to the client, but will keep the policy to unwrap the seal in front of the client for SO orders.

protective stickers are completely intact on all hardware on my kelly SO including the strap.

as a side note I was offered an SO constance just last week as a result of the original client not allowed to claim it (details posted in another thread), I noticed the seal was removed, and there was a hand written "OPEN" on the label of the box where the style / size are stated, so logically I can assume keeping the plastic seal intact on SO boxes is the policy at my home store.


----------



## hoot

frankiextah said:


> yes I'm in the US! I was told about it when I picked up my Kelly SO end of June. my SA informed me corporate is actually in progress to have SA's remove all plastic wrapping on GENERAL INVENTORY back of house before presenting to the client, but will keep the policy to unwrap the seal in front of the client for SO orders.
> 
> protective stickers are completely intact on all hardware on my kelly SO including the strap.
> 
> as a side note I was offered an SO constance just last week as a result of the original client not allowed to claim it (details posted in another thread), I noticed the seal was removed, and there was a hand written "OPEN" on the label of the box where the style / size are stated, so logically I can assume keeping the plastic seal intact on SO boxes is the policy at my home store.


I think it’s a good policy. Definitely makes it a tad bit sweeter to see the reveal from a sealed box. Also, if something is “off” like in Sylvain's case, at least you know nothing was done to it by anyone else.


----------



## Sylvain

Dear all,
Thank you for your encouraging words. My Story is a bit complicated (posted in another thread) and I did not mean to confusion anyone. I got the call (voicemail) hat my SO was ready one a lae afternoon before was due to leave town for 2.5 weeks. As my store reserved the bag 10 days and I could not call them directly (Europe - you only reach general customer service) I rushed to the store to tell them I could not immediately pay the whole amount (no way to Transfer Money or withdraw large sums on weekends). That was when I saw the bag the first time - untouched, shrinkwrap removed before my eyes. Reservation was extended until end of the week I was due to return. I went in Monday morning and due to a "technical problem", store would not let me buy it immediately. I asked whether the bag was actually physically in the store, they sad yes and I did not want to offend them by asking to see it again. When I could finally pick it up, the felt had magically disappeared from the Box (I had put the felt back on the bag myself when the bag was first presented to me) turnlock plastic was pretty much removed (I "played" with my new Birkin over a couple of weeks indoors and the turnlock plastic stayed pretty much intact) and no plastic on strap Hardware, although I do not recall what it looked like 
the first time around. Not being able to purchase the bag when I wanted plus someone removing the felt in between just got me thinking.....


----------



## WanderlustSally

How much do you need to spend to get offered to get a SO? Thanks!


----------



## Meta

WanderlustSally said:


> How much do you need to spend to get offered to get a SO? Thanks!


There's no set amount one needs to spend in order to be offered an SO. If you're a regular customer, ask your SA on the process. This has been discussed here, here and here on this thread.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats!!!!
> SHOW USSSSSS we are waiting!!!!!


I posted it in the new purchases thread


----------



## rk4265

Will rose Sakura be offered as a so color in the fall?


----------



## acrowcounted

rk4265 said:


> Will rose Sakura be offered as a so color in the fall?


I suspect we are still a few weeks away from getting intel on the fall SO kit selections.


----------



## frankiextah

QuelleFromage said:


> I posted it in the new purchases thread


Is your b30 twinsie of my K28 SO?!?! Didn’t see the interior color pls post it!! Lol


----------



## QuelleFromage

frankiextah said:


> Is your b30 twinsie of my K28 SO?!?! Didn’t see the interior color pls post it!! Lol


Similar! Graphite stitching, Rouge H interior. Very classic, kind of like the Chanels with the burgundy lining. I am really loving the chèvre in my last three SOs I just wish I could do a retourné.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> I suspect we are still a few weeks away from getting intel on the fall SO kit selections.


That's what I thought too but I am hearing grumblings like no chevre B25 allowed (similar to no B25 in epsom last round) and that the colors are going to be the same as last round.
I am seriously bummed...
Anyone know if this is true or is this just rumors????


----------



## westcoastgal

gourmet said:


> View attachment 4497051
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After a 2 year wait, my SO is finally here! My first Togo sellier in Kelly 25
> Gris mouette And rose pourpre
> With cyclamen stitching


Love!


----------



## periogirl28

Today I collected my SO. It took a year and a half exactly and waited from May at the store until I returned for it. It was presented clingfilmed and I got to unbox it myself, check it and repack it. Black Chevre Mysore Sellier 25 with Casaque lining and brushed GHW.


----------



## JA_UK

periogirl28 said:


> Today I collected my SO. It took a year and a half exactly and waited from May at the store until I returned for it. It was presented clingfilmed and I got to unbox it myself, check it and repack it. Black Chevre Mysore Sellier 25 with Casaque lining and brushed GHW.



That sounds wonderful! I’m waiting on my first SO and hope my collection experience is great as that sounds


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nymeria

periogirl28 said:


> Today I collected my SO. It took a year and a half exactly and waited from May at the store until I returned for it. It was presented clingfilmed and I got to unbox it myself, check it and repack it. Black Chevre Mysore Sellier 25 with Casaque lining and brushed GHW.


Sounds just heavenly


----------



## frankiextah

QuelleFromage said:


> Similar! Graphite stitching, Rouge H interior. Very classic, kind of like the Chanels with the burgundy lining. I am really loving the chèvre in my last three SOs I just wish I could do a retourné.



nice combo!! Bag cousies then!!


----------



## periogirl28

JA_UK said:


> That sounds wonderful! I’m waiting on my first SO and hope my collection experience is great as that sounds


Thank you! I’m sure as your first, it will be unforgettable.


----------



## periogirl28

nymeria said:


> Sounds just heavenly


Have to say my previous SOs are almost always opened and checked first before I get to see them. This was unusual.


----------



## ShyShy

periogirl28 said:


> Have to say my previous SOs are almost always opened and checked first before I get to see them. This was unusual.


I’ve had my K28 SO come out shrink wrapped and opened before me. That was the only time.  Other times, including my most recent SO, have all been opened and checked beforehand.  It’s quite a treat to get your bag so ‘fresh’


----------



## surfchick

periogirl28 said:


> Have to say my previous SOs are almost always opened and checked first before I get to see them. This was unusual.





ShyShy said:


> I’ve had my K28 SO come out shrink wrapped and opened before me. That was the only time.  Other times, including my most recent SO, have all been opened and checked beforehand.  It’s quite a treat to get your bag so ‘fresh’



Good to know my store isn't the only one that opens and checks SO's before the client even sees it.  A few months ago one of the SA's took out a SO to show the size to another client. The SA even mentioned to the client she was seeing it before the owner of the SO. I didn't think it was right to show another client before the owner even got to touch it!


----------



## craielover

surfchick said:


> Good to know my store isn't the only one that opens and checks SO's before the client even sees it.  A few months ago one of the SA's took out a SO to show the size to another client. The SA even mentioned to the client she was seeing it before the owner of the SO. I didn't think it was right to show another client before the owner even got to touch it!


Second this. If the SO has a designated owner, it's not okay without asking the owner first.


----------



## periogirl28

kleider said:


> Second this. If the SO has a designated owner, it's not okay without asking the owner first.


I don’t think they do it to upset us. Esp if we are flying in, they want to make sure the specs are correct first before calling us. I think this is relevant for all my Paris SOs as I don’t live just down the street.


----------



## craielover

periogirl28 said:


> I don’t think they do it to upset us. Esp if we are flying in, they want to make sure the specs are correct first before calling us. I think this is relevant for all my Paris SOs as I don’t live just down the street.


Sure, checking the specs should be fine but not showing to other clients for size reference ... Then other clients can try it on and it feels weird.


----------



## periogirl28

kleider said:


> Sure, checking the specs should be fine but not showing to other clients for size reference ... Then other clients can try it on and it feels weird.


Okayyy, I dunno about that and I hope that doesn’t happen!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

kleider said:


> Sure, checking the specs should be fine but not showing to other clients for size reference ... Then other clients can try it on and it feels weird.



I’ve been on both sides of this. I just don’t think it’s that big of a deal. My SA has opened my SOs to check for specs and then has shown it to others before I’ve received it, mostly just to show other clients the size, color, hardware, etc. Yes, others have tried mine on before I’ve received it. She has also done the same for me — she showed me someone else’s C24 SO (they lived in another state) for size since I’ve never seen the size. It really helped me at the time. So, if my SO helps another H lover’s decision, I think it’s wonderful.


----------



## craielover

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I’ve been on both sides of this. I just don’t think it’s that big of a deal. My SA has opened my SOs to check for specs and then has shown it to others before I’ve received it, mostly just to show other clients the size, color, hardware, etc. Yes, others have tried mine on before I’ve received it. She has also done the same for me — she showed me someone else’s C24 SO (they lived in another state) for size since I’ve never seen the size. It really helped me at the time. So, if my SO helps another H lover’s decision, I think it’s wonderful.


You are a very kind person. I guess ultimately each store makes their own decisions regarding showing SO bags for size reference. Mine doesn't seem to do it. So I figured the best way to see many bags/colors/sizes was to visit the second hand shops in Japan.


----------



## luckylove

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I’ve been on both sides of this. I just don’t think it’s that big of a deal. My SA has opened my SOs to check for specs and then has shown it to others before I’ve received it, mostly just to show other clients the size, color, hardware, etc. Yes, others have tried mine on before I’ve received it. She has also done the same for me — she showed me someone else’s C24 SO (they lived in another state) for size since I’ve never seen the size. It really helped me at the time. So, if my SO helps another H lover’s decision, I think it’s wonderful.


'
I also can understand if they want to check it first, but I don't think any client's hands should be on your SO prior to your own.... It's not a sample bag, nor a bag open to be sold to others. I think it somehow feels less "Special" if it's been sampled... You are very gracious about it. It's kind of nice to be the first to touch your own dream creation.... I remember seeing a stunning SO in Europe recently and the client had not picked it up. Instead, she sent someone for it, but H would not release it, nor would they allow anyone else to touch it. I heard them say that the client who ordered it is the only customer who is allowed to touch the special order.... Everyone in the corner had to admire the little gem from afar


----------



## Tartin Tale

nana9026 said:


> Got a nice surprise from my SA, when I intended to check out a compact silk in she kept for me. She surprised me with my (hopefully first and more to come) SO!!!! Here she’s , my candy cute B25 in anemone and rose pourpre, gold brushed hardware. I ordered it in November, 2018, I couldn’t believe it when I looked at it in the shop!!!!The colours are even prettier in real thing. Love love love the hot stamp on the clochette with my initials which is not shown in the pic due to privacy... [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125218
> View attachment 4125219
> View attachment 4125220


It’s gorgeousss! Would you mind showing more pictures in sunlight? I’m drooling over it!


----------



## GoldFish8

Rose Tyrion available in ostrich. No experience with ostrich here.. play it safe? Or go full Barbie?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

GoldFish8 said:


> Rose Tyrion available in ostrich. No experience with ostrich here.. play it safe? Or go full Barbie?


Barbie. No question.


----------



## allure244

GoldFish8 said:


> Rose Tyrion available in ostrich. No experience with ostrich here.. play it safe? Or go full Barbie?


I would go for it. From what I have read, it seems that ostrich is pretty hardy. I wanted rose tyrien ostrich but it wasn’t available when I placed my ostrich SO last period. Ended up going for rose pourpre. If u love pink I think rose tyrien is just gorgeous!


----------



## allure244

GoldFish8 said:


> Rose Tyrion available in ostrich. No experience with ostrich here.. play it safe? Or go full Barbie?


I forgot to ask did you already see the full list of colors available for next SO period? If so, do you remember what shades of pink were available and if any new colors are available in chevre? Thanks


----------



## boboxu

allure244 said:


> I forgot to ask did you already see the full list of colors available for next SO period? If so, do you remember what shades of pink were available and if any new colors are available in chevre? Thanks


There’s rose Lipstick this season on cherve  
White in Epsom 
Other than that, just old colors from previous SO


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> There’s rose Lipstick this season on cherve
> White in Epsom
> Other than that, just old colors from previous SO


Thnks for the infos dear. Did you hear anything about no B25 allowed in chevre???


----------



## Culoucou

allure244 said:


> I forgot to ask did you already see the full list of colors available for next SO period? If so, do you remember what shades of pink were available and if any new colors are available in chevre? Thanks



I was wondering this exact thing. Is rose sakura available for SO? I have been hoping and praying it will be....

Thanks so much Boboxu for sharing your knowledge with us.


----------



## GoldFish8

[QUOTE="Culoucou said:


> I was wondering this exact thing. Is rose sakura available for SO? I have been hoping and praying it will be....
> 
> Thanks so much Boboxu for sharing your knowledge with us.


no rose Sakura in chèvre this season


----------



## Bagtilious

GoldFish8 said:


> no rose Sakura in chèvre this season


NOOOOOO!!!!!! ARGH!! Is Birkin 25 no longer available in Chevre? That's what I heard from my SA.


----------



## boboxu

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thnks for the infos dear. Did you hear anything about no B25 allowed in chevre???


I asked but so far my SA doesn’t have that info yet. There will be rghw this season but only for Birkin, and kelly mini is also on the list. 
Colors are not really great great though. I still have couple weeks to create my order.


----------



## boboxu

Culoucou said:


> I was wondering this exact thing. Is rose sakura available for SO? I have been hoping and praying it will be....
> 
> Thanks so much Boboxu for sharing your knowledge with us.


No, there won’t be any Sakura  I was hoping for that color in cherve too but unfortunately


----------



## LovingTheOrange

boboxu said:


> No, there won’t be any Sakura  I was hoping for that color in cherve too but unfortunately


Omg nooooooo. So no RS at all, in any leather? I'm so bummed!! I just talked to my SA today and she doesn't know the colors for another few weeks.


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> Rose Tyrion available in ostrich. No experience with ostrich here.. play it safe? Or go full Barbie?


I like the news but don't think i'm good to ask for another SO since I just had one in May... But hopefully the new colors will stay on for at least another season.


----------



## craielover

Chl2015 said:


> I am new to getting SO and can’t tell the difference between PO and SO, other than the stamp difference. Is SO Kelly or Birkin cost more than if you were buy it not SO? My SA just offered me to send in my “wish list”, is that mean I am good to submit my special combination of Kelly bag? Really need help with reading between the lines. I have been buying things with my current SA about 30k for the past 6 months. Do you think it is time to request SO?


If you ask me I think you've spent quite some serious $$$ but again it depends on your store's SO quota and your SA's way of doing things. Hint it first, like you like bicolor bags, and see what your SA says.


----------



## craielover

boboxu said:


> There’s rose Lipstick this season on cherve
> White in Epsom
> Other than that, just old colors from previous SO


Wow there's rose lipstick too! I did mine in Rose Azalee thinking I'll be done with pink. Now there is new hope...


----------



## boboxu

LovingTheOrange said:


> Omg nooooooo. So no RS at all, in any leather? I'm so bummed!! I just talked to my SA today and she doesn't know the colors for another few weeks.


No sakura in any leather  
So far pink shade in cherve is rose lipstick
Epsom there is rose azalea & rose extreme 
Togo has no pink 
And Rose tyrien in ostrich


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Bagtilious

boboxu said:


> No sakura in any leather
> So far pink shade in cherve is rose lipstick
> Epsom there is rose azalea & rose extreme
> Togo has no pink
> And Rose tyrien in ostrich



Thanks so much for the info!


----------



## Bagtilious

boboxu said:


> No sakura in any leather
> So far pink shade in cherve is rose lipstick
> Epsom there is rose azalea & rose extreme
> Togo has no pink
> And Rose tyrien in ostrich



By any chance you would know if Epsom or Chevre will be available for Birkin 25cm?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

boboxu said:


> I asked but so far my SA doesn’t have that info yet. There will be rghw this season but only for Birkin, and kelly mini is also on the list.
> Colors are not really great great though. I still have couple weeks to create my order.


Oh wow you are blowing my
Mind!!!!! Yes! Rghw for B!!!!
Any intel on interior colors? Still rose tyrien for pink?


----------



## Culoucou

GoldFish8 said:


> no rose Sakura in chèvre this season





boboxu said:


> No sakura in any leather
> So far pink shade in cherve is rose lipstick
> Epsom there is rose azalea & rose extreme
> Togo has no pink
> And Rose tyrien in ostrich



You two are amazing! Thanks so much for taking the time to let us know. I suppose I might do something more classic this round and pray that rose sakura makes an appearance in my life some other way...


----------



## peppers90

Thank you for all the information!  I am hoping to add a pink to my collection.


----------



## Prinipessa

Unbelievable, 3 months and 8 days.  I just got a call that my SO from April 2019 is ready but no word on 2 SO's from 2018.


----------



## pinklining

boboxu said:


> I asked but so far my SA doesn’t have that info yet. There will be rghw this season but only for Birkin, and kelly mini is also on the list.
> Colors are not really great great though. I still have couple weeks to create my order.



do you know if Gris tourterelle togo or mauve epsom is on the chart?


----------



## Meta

boboxu said:


> I asked but so far my SA doesn’t have that info yet. There will be rghw this season but only for Birkin, and *kelly mini is also on the list. *
> Colors are not really great great though. I still have couple weeks to create my order.


The Kelly Mini II has always been available to order via SO as a single color item. Do you mean to say that it's now available in bicolor option?


----------



## GoldFish8

pinklining said:


> do you know if Gris tourterelle togo or mauve epsom is on the chart?


No Mauve (you mean Mauve S right?) Gris T is available only in clemence


----------



## bagsonista

Last period, chevre Kelly SO’s could only be sellier. Does anybody happen to know if that’s the case this SO period? Or can the Kelly retourne be SO’d in chevre?


----------



## boboxu

Meta said:


> The Kelly Mini II has always been available to order via SO as a single color item. Do you mean to say that it's now available in bicolor option?


Per my SA, yes.


----------



## boboxu

pinklining said:


> do you know if Gris tourterelle togo or mauve epsom is on the chart?


There won’t be Gris T Togo or Mauve Epsom on the chart


----------



## LKNN

Has SO season commenced? Why did i think it started late September? 



boboxu said:


> I asked but so far my SA doesn’t have that info yet. There will be rghw this season but only for Birkin, and kelly mini is also on the list.
> Colors are not really great great though. I still have couple weeks to create my order.


----------



## boboxu

LKNN said:


> Has SO season commenced? Why did i think it started late September?


It depends on each store. My store will be accepting orders around Mid September. But of course they do have the color charts already


----------



## LKNN

Do you know if Raisin or Anemone will be available in Epsom? Both colors were offered during the last SO period,  albeit in chevre and togo, respectively.
Though quite beautiful, Anemone seemed too bright in togo for me so i was really hoping it would be avail in EL.



boboxu said:


> There’s rose Lipstick this season on cherve
> White in Epsom
> Other than that, just old colors from previous SO


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LKNN

Thanks!
Did you post the color chart? I went a few pages back and couldn't find the leading post to this particular convo or an updated color chart to the one posted @ #5041


boboxu said:


> It depends on each store. My store will be accepting orders around Mid September. But of course they do have the color charts already





boboxu said:


> It depends on each store. My store will be accepting orders around Mid September. But of course they do have the color charts already


----------



## GoldFish8

LKNN said:


> Do you know if Raisin or Anemone will be available in Epsom? Both colors were offered during the last SO period,  albeit in chevre and togo, respectively.
> Though quite beautiful, Anemone seemed too bright in togo for me so i was really hoping it would be avail in EL.


Anemone will be available in Epsom!


----------



## Luvhcv

GoldFish8 said:


> Anemone will be available in Epsom!


Hi do you know if they will allow b25 in chevre?


----------



## LKNN

Yes!!! 
Thanks for the Intel! 


GoldFish8 said:


> Anemone will be available in Epsom!


----------



## tramcaro

boboxu said:


> No sakura in any leather
> So far pink shade in cherve is rose lipstick
> Epsom there is rose azalea & rose extreme
> Togo has no pink
> And Rose tyrien in ostrich



Any good grey shades? or just Etain?  I’m dying for Gris Mouette to make it back to SO list.  How about Vert Amande?


----------



## boboxu

tramcaro said:


> Any good grey shades? or just Etain?  I’m dying for Gris Mouette to make it back to SO list.  How about Vert Amande?


Gris Perle in cherve
Gris A Etain Etoupe in Togo/ Epsom 
No Vert Amande


----------



## tramcaro

boboxu said:


> Gris Perle in cherve
> Gris A Etain Etoupe in Togo/ Epsom
> No Vert Amande



Thank you so much . But looks like my pocket is safe again this season!


----------



## boboxu

Hmm anemone will be in cherve and Epsom and Togo and swift 
I did anemone Togo last year, not really bright though  I like it !


----------



## pinklining

GoldFish8 said:


> No Mauve (you mean Mauve S right?) Gris T is available only in clemence





boboxu said:


> There won’t be Gris T Togo or Mauve Epsom on the chart



Thank you soo much for letting me know. I've been waiting for a Gris T Togo for 2 years. 
Are craie in epsom & togo, trench in epsom still on the chart?


----------



## GoldFish8

pinklining said:


> Thank you soo much for letting me know. I've been waiting for a Gris T Togo for 2 years.
> Are craie in epsom & togo, trench in epsom still on the chart?


Yep! Those are still there


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> Yep! Those are still there


Do you know if Gris A is still on? Thanks!


----------



## discussionforh

Anyone getting a Lakis?  I saw some people getting their SO Lakis in late July.


----------



## GoldFish8

kleider said:


> Do you know if Gris A is still on? Thanks!


Yes! Available in swift, Togo, and Epsom


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> Yes! Available in swift, Togo, and Epsom


Thank you! This is my favorite grey.


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> Today I collected my SO. It took a year and a half exactly and waited from May at the store until I returned for it. It was presented clingfilmed and I got to unbox it myself, check it and repack it. Black Chevre Mysore Sellier 25 with Casaque lining and brushed GHW.



How lovely. Congratulations on your new bag.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LKNN

boboxu said:


> Hmm anemone will be in cherve and Epsom and Togo and swift
> I did anemone Togo last year, not really bright though  I like it !



Its so hard to tell from pics on the gram. Whether its a cartoonish purple, bright (both not a bad thing-- js) etc.?
Would love to see a pic of your SO-- ESPECIALLY if its a togo Kelly (if you'd be so kind)?


----------



## LKNN

Prinipessa said:


> Unbelievable, 3 months and 8 days.  I just got a call that my SO from April 2019 is ready but no word on 2 SO's from 2018.


What was the SO that took 3 months  (leather, color; stiching choices etc.? Also, what were the other two that are still in-progress? And where (country) did you place the order?


----------



## boboxu

LKNN said:


> Its so hard to tell from pics on the gram. Whether its a cartoonish purple, bright (both not a bad thing-- js) etc.?
> Would love to see a pic of your SO-- ESPECIALLY if its a togo Kelly (if you'd be so kind)?


It was Birkin and anemone is 2nd color, not the main one  let me pm you the pic


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> How lovely. Congratulations on your new bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Rhl2987

It will be very exciting once Birkin Sellier can be done via SO! But I am excited about the Rose lipstick and anemone chevre options. Now to find out if I’ll be able to place a SO this session


----------



## ladysarah

periogirl28 said:


> Today I collected my SO. It took a year and a half exactly and waited from May at the store until I returned for it. It was presented clingfilmed and I got to unbox it myself, check it and repack it. Black Chevre Mysore Sellier 25 with Casaque lining and brushed GHW.


Sounds beautiful. Do show us...


----------



## GoldFish8

Exterior colors for 2020  I don’t have the interior colors so hopefully someone else can add this when they place their SO!

Happy planning


----------



## Rhl2987

GoldFish8 said:


> Exterior colors for 2020  I don’t have the interior colors so hopefully someone else can add this when they place their SO!
> 
> Happy planning


Thank you!! I am so hoping I’ll be able to place one this session but it would be hard to pick! I would love to do a K25 sellier in two blue shades of ostrich, or raisin or Vert titien chevre. 

The number of chevre colors seems to grow each season.


----------



## GoldFish8

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!! I am so hoping I’ll be able to place one this session but it would be hard to pick! I would love to do a K25 sellier in two blue shades of ostrich, or raisin or Vert titien chevre.
> 
> The number of chevre colors seems to grow each season.


A blue ostrich K25 sounds divine! I agree there really was a lot more chèvre! Was really hoping for Sakura, but will just have to keep waiting.


----------



## Bagtilious

Finger crossed 25cm Birkins will be available in Epsom or Chèvre.


----------



## GoldFish8

Bagtilious said:


> Finger crossed 25cm Birkins will be available in Epsom or Chèvre.


No Epsom for sure. Chevre is questionable.


----------



## Culoucou

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you!! I am so hoping I’ll be able to place one this session but it would be hard to pick! I would love to do a K25 sellier in two blue shades of ostrich, or raisin or Vert titien chevre.
> 
> The number of chevre colors seems to grow each season.



Yessss this is perfect for planning my SO. Thanks so much GoldFish8.

I definitely want to use Chevre, but completely confused what combo to go for. 
(1) K28 Raisin/Gris Perle BGHW?
(2) K mini or K28 Celeste/Blue Hydra (or a darker blue) PBHW?
(3) K25 or K28 Rose Lipstick/Gris Perle?
(4) K28 Black Chevre BGHW...

If only one could have them all!


----------



## westcoastgal

GoldFish8 said:


> Exterior colors for 2020  I don’t have the interior colors so hopefully someone else can add this when they place their SO!
> 
> Happy planning


Thank you for posting!


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> Exterior colors for 2020  I don’t have the interior colors so hopefully someone else can add this when they place their SO!
> 
> Happy planning


Thanks again! Now back to working with my SA... Maybe my current SO will get to the store soon and she'll offer me another one next spring? or am I daydreaming...


----------



## craielover

Culoucou said:


> Yessss this is perfect for planning my SO. Thanks so much GoldFish8.
> 
> I definitely want to use Chevre, but completely confused what combo to go for.
> (1) K28 Raisin/Gris Perle BGHW?
> (2) K mini or K28 Celeste/Blue Hydra (or a darker blue) PBHW?
> (3) K25 or K28 Rose Lipstick/Gris Perle?
> (4) K28 Black Chevre BGHW...
> 
> If only one could have them all!


I like the celeste/blue hydra idea very much


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Culoucou

kleider said:


> Thanks again! Now back to working with my SA... Maybe my current SO will get to the store soon and she'll offer me another one next spring? or am I daydreaming...



You don't have to receive the first SO to place more


----------



## periogirl28

@GoldFish8 Thank you for posting.


----------



## craielover

Culoucou said:


> You don't have to receive the first SO to place more


Wouldn't that seem like I'm asking too much - mine was just placed in May ...


----------



## Rhl2987

Culoucou said:


> Yessss this is perfect for planning my SO. Thanks so much GoldFish8.
> 
> I definitely want to use Chevre, but completely confused what combo to go for.
> (1) K28 Raisin/Gris Perle BGHW?
> (2) K mini or K28 Celeste/Blue Hydra (or a darker blue) PBHW?
> (3) K25 or K28 Rose Lipstick/Gris Perle?
> (4) K28 Black Chevre BGHW...
> 
> If only one could have them all!


Would you do two tones on the outside? Sellier or retourne? All of those combinations sound dreamy, especially in chevre. I have blue hydra chevre and it is incredibly vibrant.


----------



## Rhl2987

kleider said:


> Wouldn't that seem like I'm asking too much - mine was just placed in May ...


I have placed 2 SOs in one year before. I asked to place the first one and I was offered the second one. I stated a desire for a certain color of Birkin 25 and that is when my second SO was offered. Now for it to arrive... It’s been nearly 2 years.


----------



## DR2014

GoldFish8 said:


> Exterior colors for 2020  I don’t have the interior colors so hopefully someone else can add this when they place their SO!
> 
> Happy planning


oh my gosh.... Rouge H chevre... ultimate holy grail.  Be still my heart!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I hope retourné is available in chèvre this fall. I doubt it, but I hope


----------



## QuelleFromage

DR2014 said:


> oh my gosh.... Rouge H chevre... ultimate holy grail.  Be still my heart!!!


I know! I am concerned that it will be brownish. The SO I just received has RH interior and while it's definitely burgundy, it's not as red as some years of Rouge H.


----------



## Sylvain

Last round there was No Villa, Sommers and Doublis (I believe). I wonder why those have disappeared from the list.


----------



## Sylvain

I hate autocorrect. Meant novillo and sombrero of course


----------



## GoldFish8

westcoastgal said:


> Thank you for posting!


 No problem! Hope it helps everyone be a bit more prepared when the time comes 



kleider said:


> Thanks again! Now back to working with my SA... Maybe my current SO will get to the store soon and she'll offer me another one next spring? or am I daydreaming...


 that would be amazing! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! 



periogirl28 said:


> @GoldFish8 Thank you for posting.


 no problem!! Can’t wait for someone to post the interior options too!


----------



## craielover

Rhl2987 said:


> I have placed 2 SOs in one year before. I asked to place the first one and I was offered the second one. I stated a desire for a certain color of Birkin 25 and that is when my second SO was offered. Now for it to arrive... It’s been nearly 2 years.


Thanks a lot for sharing your experience! I really like Gris Asphalt and seeing it in ostrich makes me want it even more. 
Have you received any of your SOs?


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> that would be amazing! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!



Thanks you! We'll see.
Do you have any ideas what yours will look like?


----------



## westcoastgal

Culoucou said:


> Yessss this is perfect for planning my SO. Thanks so much GoldFish8.
> 
> I definitely want to use Chevre, but completely confused what combo to go for.
> (1) K28 Raisin/Gris Perle BGHW?
> (2) K mini or K28 Celeste/Blue Hydra (or a darker blue) PBHW?
> (3) K25 or K28 Rose Lipstick/Gris Perle?
> (4) K28 Black Chevre BGHW...
> 
> If only one could have them all!


Choose the one you want the most. Look at similar SOs and see which color combo makes your heart leap the most.


----------



## DR2014

westcoastgal said:


> Barbie. No question.


Wait.  Now I want to go full barbie!!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> I know! I am concerned that it will be brownish. The SO I just received has RH interior and while it's definitely burgundy, it's not as red as some years of Rouge H.


Oh too bad!  From what I have read on this thread, it would have to be sellier if its a kelly, yes?


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> I hope retourné is available in chèvre this fall. I doubt it, but I hope


Just saw this...


----------



## GoldFish8

DR2014 said:


> Wait.  Now I want to go full barbie!!!!!


Haha.. I ended up going more conservative. If you go full Barbie I wanna know!!


----------



## DR2014

GoldFish8 said:


> Haha.. I ended up going more conservative. If you go full Barbie I wanna know!!


It is so unlikely ha ha.  But I find I have an inner longing!!!  I always stick with neutral / classic colors.  But a pink ostrich K....


----------



## Mosman

GoldFish8 said:


> Exterior colors for 2020  I don’t have the interior colors so hopefully someone else can add this when they place their SO!
> 
> Happy planning


Rouge h in chèvre!!!!, die for it !!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Does anyone know the current US price for B25 chevre and B25 Ostrich????


----------



## Rhl2987

kleider said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing your experience! I really like Gris Asphalt and seeing it in ostrich makes me want it even more.
> Have you received any of your SOs?


Yes, I received my first back in April after nearly a 2 year wait. Gray ostrich would be stunning as well!


----------



## surfchick

Rouge H!!!!!!!! Crossing my fingers I get offered another SO!!!!!
@GoldFish8 Thank you for posting the exterior colors!


----------



## hoot

I love chevre and it seams like everyone loves it for a b25. I only have chevre in a K sellier and a Bastia. To me, it seems like chevre would be a little stiff for a B. Am I wrong? I tend to like Togo,   clemence and swift leathers for a birkin. Will a chevre B soften with use? I notice some on IG look like they ripple a bit at the seems like epsom. It could just be the lighting though. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone know the current US price for B25 chevre and B25 Ostrich????


I don’t know B25. B30 is $22,700.


----------



## fatcat2523

fatcat2523 said:


> Sometimes you just never know how H does it scheduling. So my SA just told me that my mom SO placed in Sep 2016 has arrived which we have forgotten lol. We will pick it up in 2 weeks. It’s a Mysore B25 with Gris pearl and Rose pourpre. My SA is saying even SO won’t offer Mysore in B25 and we are so lucky that this order still get delivery.


 Here she is!!!


----------



## Nahreen

fatcat2523 said:


> Here she is!!!


Oh, this is so elegant. Congratulations to a stunning bag.


----------



## San2222

GoldFish8 said:


> Exterior colors for 2020  I don’t have the interior colors so hopefully someone else can add this when they place their SO!
> 
> Happy planning


thank you! for this years sept so round, do these colors apply or the old color charts?


----------



## peppers90

GoldFish8 said:


> Exterior colors for 2020  I don’t have the interior colors so hopefully someone else can add this when they place their SO!
> 
> Happy planning



Thank you Goldfish!


----------



## peppers90

I would like to do 30cm GHW in pastels.  Was hoping for rose lipstick and bleu paon chevre but I don’t see a good blue so will think of something else. Maybe abricot...hmmmm


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hoot

hoot said:


> I love chevre and it seams like everyone loves it for a b25. I only have chevre in a K sellier and a Bastia. To me, it seems like chevre would be a little stiff for a B. Am I wrong? I tend to like Togo,   clemence and swift leathers for a birkin. Will a chevre B soften with use? I notice some on IG look like they ripple a bit at the seems like epsom. It could just be the lighting though. Any input would be appreciated.


Gosh, I cringe when I read this again...seams/seems!!   I’d like to blame too much during happy hour but I didn’t go! Lol! My apologies.


----------



## QuelleFromage

hoot said:


> I love chevre and it seams like everyone loves it for a b25. I only have chevre in a K sellier and a Bastia. To me, it seems like chevre would be a little stiff for a B. Am I wrong? I tend to like Togo,   clemence and swift leathers for a birkin. Will a chevre B soften with use? I notice some on IG look like they ripple a bit at the seems like epsom. It could just be the lighting though. Any input would be appreciated.


I just received my first chèvre B and I love it. It won’t puddle or fold like Clemence or Swift, but it’s not as stiff as Epsom nd it has a lovely hand feel. It weighs nothing, which is amazing.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Does anyone know the current US price for B25 chevre and B25 Ostrich????


If B30 chèvre is $11,400 ($500 more than Togo), the 25 should be somewhere in the area of $10,500, hopefully a bit less....


----------



## QuelleFromage

Prinipessa said:


> Unbelievable, 3 months and 8 days.  I just got a call that my SO from April 2019 is ready but no word on 2 SO's from 2018.


Amazing, right? Mine took less than three months, and I have one that’s nearly three years old outstanding....


----------



## ayc

fatcat2523 said:


> Here she is!!!


WOW!! gorgeous!  congrats!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

fatcat2523 said:


> Here she is!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## hoot

QuelleFromage said:


> I just received my first chèvre B and I love it. It won’t puddle or fold like Clemence or Swift, but it’s not as stiff as Epsom nd it has a lovely hand feel. It weighs nothing, which is amazing.


Thank you for your reply. I’m glad to hear it works well for a B!


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> I just received my first chèvre B and I love it. It won’t puddle or fold like Clemence or Swift, but it’s not as stiff as Epsom nd it has a lovely hand feel. It weighs nothing, which is amazing.



It wears well, too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

peppers90 said:


> I would like to do 30cm GHW in pastels.  Was hoping for rose lipstick and bleu paon chevre but I don’t see a good blue so will think of something else. Maybe abricot...hmmmm


Celeste is really nice.


----------



## fatcat2523

Nahreen said:


> Oh, this is so elegant. Congratulations to a stunning bag.





ayc said:


> WOW!! gorgeous!  congrats!!





Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## luxi_max

Chèvre K25 noir with 105 strap took 10 months


----------



## Ana_bananas

luxi_max said:


> Chèvre K25 noir with 105 strap took 10 months



Congrats!!  
I’m thinking of doing Chevre Noir K25 as well for my upcoming SO. What color did you do for interior? I’m undecided between a blue shade or red...


----------



## luxi_max

Ana_bananas said:


> Congrats!!
> I’m thinking of doing Chevre Noir K25 as well for my upcoming SO. What color did you do for interior? I’m undecided between a blue shade or red...


Thanks, dear! Malachite


----------



## Bagtilious

fatcat2523 said:


> Here she is!!!


I thought Rose Pourpre was only introduced and available by late 2017?! Gorgeous bag nevertheless.


----------



## periogirl28

1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## azukitea

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
> My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.


Congrats it is very pretty


----------



## periogirl28

azukitea said:


> Congrats it is very pretty


Thank you!


----------



## GoldFish8

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
> My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.


Love that!! Is that a k25? It is perfect!


----------



## westcoastgal

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
> My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.


Lovely. Very nice pop interior. Congrats!


----------



## Cygne18

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
> My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.


Congratulations! She is gorgeous; beautiful, classy combo. The Chevre is really lovely!


----------



## Prinipessa

luxi_max said:


> Thanks, dear! Malachite


Beautiful combo, photos please


----------



## periogirl28

Cygne18 said:


> Congratulations! She is gorgeous; beautiful, classy combo. The Chevre is really lovely!





westcoastgal said:


> Lovely. Very nice pop interior. Congrats!



Thank you both! I am happy with how it turned out.


----------



## periogirl28

GoldFish8 said:


> Love that!! Is that a k25? It is perfect!


Yes it is. Thanks!


----------



## ElegantRascal

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
> My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.


This is beautiful, congratulations!
Please might you be able to share a picture where you can see the interior colour a bit more, if that's okay? It seems that I might be able to place a special order myself this year (crossed fingers!!!  ) and this is the combination I'm thinking of doing!  I just need to decide on the shade of red (also considering Rubis and Rouge Grenat)...


----------



## luxi_max

Prinipessa said:


> Beautiful combo, photos please


----------



## fatcat2523

Bagtilious said:


> I thought Rose Pourpre was only introduced and available by late 2017?! Gorgeous bag nevertheless.


Hmmm, then I am confused as that what my SA said to me...I basically forgot my initial choices as it’s been too long.


----------



## Nahreen

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
> My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.


Dear Periogirl, it is lovely.


----------



## honhon

hoot said:


> I love chevre and it seams like everyone loves it for a b25. I only have chevre in a K sellier and a Bastia. To me, it seems like chevre would be a little stiff for a B. Am I wrong? I tend to like Togo,   clemence and swift leathers for a birkin. Will a chevre B soften with use? I notice some on IG look like they ripple a bit at the seems like epsom. It could just be the lighting though. Any input would be appreciated.


yes chèvre does soften with use over time. chèvre is a light leather so its ideal for bigger size bag IMO its not really doing its advantage for smaller bags.  its a lot different fro epsom - its not embossed and the ripple you see are all natural they will differ from animal to animal. chèvre leather comes with special shimmer but it does fade away after time, different from patina


----------



## periogirl28

Nahreen said:


> Dear Periogirl, it is lovely.


Thank you dear friend.


----------



## Hat Trick

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
> My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.



Very classic!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

ElegantRascal said:


> This is beautiful, congratulations!
> Please might you be able to share a picture where you can see the interior colour a bit more, if that's okay? It seems that I might be able to place a special order myself this year (crossed fingers!!!  ) and this is the combination I'm thinking of doing!  I just need to decide on the shade of red (also considering Rubis and Rouge Grenat)...



Here you go. Personally I would go with Rouge Hermes as it is THE iconic Hermes colour, except I already have that as the lining in my Horizon bag. Bear in mind the lining of a Kelly is not that obvious either. Good luck and congrats in advance!


----------



## tlamdang08

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
> My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.


Beautiful


----------



## periogirl28

Hat Trick said:


> Very classic!


Thank you!


----------



## periogirl28

tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful


Merci Beaucoup!


----------



## luckylove

Nearly 22 months and counting..... I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## ElegantRascal

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513889
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Personally I would go with Rouge Hermes as it is THE iconic Hermes colour, except I already have that as the lining in my Horizon bag. Bear in mind the lining of a Kelly is not that obvious either. Good luck and congrats in advance!


Thank you very much! Hmm I see what you mean - but I'm not really keen on brown-tinted reds, only true red or a cool/pinkish red.
Thanks again!


----------



## hoot

honhon said:


> yes chèvre does soften with use over time. chèvre is a light leather so its ideal for bigger size bag IMO its not really doing its advantage for smaller bags.  its a lot different fro epsom - its not embossed and the ripple you see are all natural they will differ from animal to animal. chèvre leather comes with special shimmer but it does fade away after time, different from patina


Thank you! I wasn’t aware the shimmer will fade away over time. Bummer. I love my K sellier’s glow!


----------



## Cygne18

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 4513749


Absolutely sublime!


----------



## noegirl

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 4513749




Congrats Dear! Your pics have me excited as this is the exact colors of my new B30 SO except different hw... I’m drooling. Enjoy her!


----------



## QuelleFromage

hoot said:


> Thank you! I wasn’t aware the shimmer will fade away over time. Bummer. I love my K sellier’s glow!


The sheen will lessen somewhat, but all my chèvre items still have some sheen. It varies a lot from skin to skin.


----------



## hoot

QuelleFromage said:


> The sheen will lessen somewhat, but all my chèvre items still have some sheen. It varies a lot from skin to skin.


Some is better than none   I’ll take that!   Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

hoot said:


> Some is better than none   I’ll take that!   Thank you!


Lol! If it helps, one of my Kellys is still absolutely blindingly shiny  I'm still waiting for it to settle down a couple years later!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hoot said:


> Thank you! I wasn’t aware the shimmer will fade away over time. Bummer. I love my K sellier’s glow!


My Rose Shocking B30 in chevre is about 6 years old. I wear her A LOT and she still looks like new... super shiny, no ripple effect, and stands straight up. The best bag ever.


----------



## honhon

i am torn between RougeH or Noir for K. i love RougeH on Box but not sure about it on chèvre, doesn't  it kind of turn out brownish?  could anyone kindly care to give some info on chèvre RougeH please


----------



## QuelleFromage

honhon said:


> i am torn between RougeH or Noir for K. i love RougeH on Box but not sure about it on chèvre, doesn't  it kind of turn out brownish?  could anyone kindly care to give some info on chèvre RougeH please


The SO I just picked up is Noir/Rouge H. While the chèvre used for interiors is different to that used for exteriors, I will say this batch is browner than the last time I ordered a Rouge H lining (received around 2016). Honestly, when I first saw it in boutique, I was not happy. Once I saw it in daylight, I liked it, but it is an oxblood/burgundy as opposed to a dark cherry red.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hoot

QuelleFromage said:


> Lol! If it helps, one of my Kellys is still absolutely blindingly shiny  I'm still waiting for it to settle down a couple years later!


Haha! This helps a lot! 


Israeli_Flava said:


> My Rose Shocking B30 in chevre is about 6 years old. I wear her A LOT and she still looks like new... super shiny, no ripple effect, and stands straight up. The best bag ever.


I definitely need a chevre birkin now! Hoping they bring back the 25 option!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hoot said:


> I definitely need a chevre birkin now! Hoping they bring back the 25 option!


I am 1000000000% sure that I am ordering chevre this round. I am still getting conflicting infos on the sizes available. I have heard no B25 in chevre period, also you can order B25 in chevre but it takes SM special super duper special approval, and I have heard there is no issue with ordering chevre B25 at all. BUT we all know that info to the botuiques varies over time... but so far my SM has said there is no problem with me ordering a chevre B25. Sooooo I'm just going to go with that for now. However I also have a back up plan in case I get clobbered with bad news in September ....
I just don't get all these restrictions.


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> I am 1000000000% sure that I am ordering chevre this round. I am still getting conflicting infos on the sizes available. I have heard no B25 in chevre period, also you can order B25 in chevre but it takes SM special super duper special approval, and I have heard there is no issue with ordering chevre B25 at all. BUT we all know that info to the botuiques varies over time... but so far my SM has said there is no problem with me ordering a chevre B25. Sooooo I'm just going to go with that for now. However I also have a back up plan in case I get clobbered with bad news in September ....
> I just don't get all these restrictions.


I think that’s the best plan! Hoping you get good news and get your b25


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

luxi_max said:


> View attachment 4513749


Quite the stunner!


----------



## peppers90

Has anyone heard news of the interior colors offered this round?


----------



## LKNN

Has anyone done a togo sellier that took less than an eternity (2+ years) to receive?


----------



## Meta

LKNN said:


> Has anyone done a togo sellier that took less than an eternity (2+ years) to receive?


Yes, 18 months.


----------



## allure244

LKNN said:


> Has anyone done a togo sellier that took less than an eternity (2+ years) to receive?



I am still waiting on my togo sellier SO. It’s been about 15.5 months so far. However, I recall 2 people on ig in the last few months who got Togo Selliers after a relatively short wait - 11 and 14 months


----------



## Ladybug^^

Dreaming Big said:


> I don’t know B25. B30 is $22,700.


B25 ostrich 18800 just got my SO yesterday


----------



## GoldFish8

Ladybug^^ said:


> B25 ostrich 18800 just got my SO yesterday


I don’t know why I thought it was so much more! Good to know!


----------



## luxi_max

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Quite the stunner!


Thanks dear! 



Cygne18 said:


> Absolutely sublime!


Thank you! 



noegirl said:


> Congrats Dear! Your pics have me excited as this is the exact colors of my new B30 SO except different hw... I’m drooling. Enjoy her!


Thanks, dear friend! Hope your SO will come soon!


----------



## MSO13

LKNN said:


> Has anyone done a togo sellier that took less than an eternity (2+ years) to receive?


 
i’m waiting on one, 2 years so far. My SM has been with the company for over 15 years and said patience is required for this bag. It’ll come when it comes i guess. they did receive some 2.5 years selliers  over the summer so that made me happy!


----------



## LKNN

MSO13 said:


> i’m waiting on one, 2 years so far. My SM has been with the company for over 15 years and said patience is required for this bag. It’ll come when it comes i guess. they did receive some 2.5 years selliers  over the summer so that made me happy!



Fingers crossed you get yours very soon!


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
> My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.


 THE QUEEN has arrived!! Can’t stop staring at your Beauty. Crossing fingers and toes mine will find her way to me very soon. The waiting is starting to suffocate  me  
Enjoyyyy your nr 10 in great health!


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
> My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.


Swoon!!!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

mygoodies said:


> THE QUEEN has arrived!! Can’t stop staring at your Beauty. Crossing fingers and toes mine will find her way to me very soon. The waiting is starting to suffocate  me
> Enjoyyyy your nr 10 in great health!


 What's the specs for yours?


----------



## cravin

Quick question.  My SA just informed me that this season's SO process will be different but didn't have details.  Any ideas on what she may be referring to?


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> What's the specs for yours?


Noir Sellier K25 Chevre with RT lining. Hope she’ll be mine before next price increase


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cravin said:


> Quick question.  My SA just informed me that this season's SO process will be different but didn't have details.  Any ideas on what she may be referring to?


(woops misread your post)
 I hate vague SAs... why can't they just say what they need to say....


----------



## QuelleFromage

cravin said:


> Quick question.  My SA just informed me that this season's SO process will be different but didn't have details.  Any ideas on what she may be referring to?


Probably they line us up next to the trunk and if you can't decide in 5 minutes the slot goes to the next person


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> Probably they line us up next to the trunk and if you can't decide in 5 minutes the slot goes to the next person


exactly! and you have to twirl flaming batons if you need to look at the swatches....


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> exactly! and you have to twirl flaming batons if you need to look at the swatches....


And if you want to put colors and hardware together....there would be a feather boa involved


----------



## foxyqt

Aaahhh I wish I could be offered to place an SO! I know the exact specs that I want *prays* lol


----------



## Hat Trick

QuelleFromage said:


> Probably they line us up next to the trunk and if you can't decide in 5 minutes the slot goes to the next person





Israeli_Flava said:


> exactly! and you have to twirl flaming batons if you need to look at the swatches....





QuelleFromage said:


> And if you want to put colors and hardware together....there would be a feather boa involved


----------



## JA_UK

Got the email this morning and I promptly let out a little scream alarming my work colleagues hahaha!!!
Here she is my sunshine bag, Constance 24 in Jaune D'or Epsom, with Poppy Orange interior with reverse contrast stitching and perm a brass hardware. It took exactly 10 months and 8 days


----------



## Notorious Pink

JA_UK said:


> Got the email this morning and I promptly let out a little scream alarming my work colleagues hahaha!!!
> Here she is my sunshine bag, Constance 24 in Jaune D'or Epsom, with Poppy Orange interior with reverse contrast stitching and perm a brass hardware. It took exactly 10 months and 8 days
> View attachment 4516633
> View attachment 4516632


Gorrrrgeoussssss! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

JA_UK said:


> Got the email this morning and I promptly let out a little scream alarming my work colleagues hahaha!!!
> Here she is my sunshine bag, Constance 24 in Jaune D'or Epsom, with Poppy Orange interior with reverse contrast stitching and perm a brass hardware. It took exactly 10 months and 8 days
> View attachment 4516633
> View attachment 4516632


Yummy!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Probably they line us up next to the trunk and if you can't decide in 5 minutes the slot goes to the next person





Israeli_Flava said:


> exactly! and you have to twirl flaming batons if you need to look at the swatches....





QuelleFromage said:


> And if you want to put colors and hardware together....there would be a feather boa involved



Lol, I love you two!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

JA_UK said:


> Got the email this morning and I promptly let out a little scream alarming my work colleagues hahaha!!!
> Here she is my sunshine bag, Constance 24 in Jaune D'or Epsom, with Poppy Orange interior with reverse contrast stitching and perm a brass hardware. It took exactly 10 months and 8 days
> View attachment 4516633
> View attachment 4516632


It's so gorgeous and unique! Love the combo dear!!!!


----------



## JA_UK

Notorious Pink said:


> Gorrrrgeoussssss! Congratulations!!!





Txoceangirl said:


> Yummy!!!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> It's so gorgeous and unique! Love the combo dear!!!!


Thank you ladies


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

JA_UK said:


> Got the email this morning and I promptly let out a little scream alarming my work colleagues hahaha!!!
> Here she is my sunshine bag, Constance 24 in Jaune D'or Epsom, with Poppy Orange interior with reverse contrast stitching and perm a brass hardware. It took exactly 10 months and 8 days
> View attachment 4516633
> View attachment 4516632


Its amazing! So cheerful! Congrats!


----------



## ayc

JA_UK said:


> Got the email this morning and I promptly let out a little scream alarming my work colleagues hahaha!!!
> Here she is my sunshine bag, Constance 24 in Jaune D'or Epsom, with Poppy Orange interior with reverse contrast stitching and perm a brass hardware. It took exactly 10 months and 8 days
> View attachment 4516633
> View attachment 4516632


Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

@JA_UK Congrats! It takes a special, discerning client to place a non B/K SO. Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## JA_UK

acrowcounted said:


> Its amazing! So cheerful! Congrats!





ayc said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats!!





periogirl28 said:


> @JA_UK Congrats! It takes a special, discerning client to place a non B/K SO. Enjoy in the best of health!


Thanks for all your kind words ladies, it is my first SO and it was my SA's first one too! I'm so very happy with how it turned out


----------



## LKNN

I have a question, albeit suitable for the Paris forum as well(?):
if one was picking up an SO from FSH (for example), could you technically be offered a quota bag at Severes prior to picking up the SO from FSH? Do you think this would annoy my SA at FSH (or worse, affect my SO pickup)?


----------



## wenyihsu

I went in the store to look at the new fall rtw and was surprised to hear that one of my SO’s had arrived. 2.5 years wait. K25 Blanc + Gris Perle Swift


----------



## luckylove

wenyihsu said:


> I went in the store to look at the new fall rtw and was surprised to hear that one of my SO’s had arrived. 2.5 years wait. K25 Blanc + Gris Perle Swift



what an elegant, beautiful SO! She was worth the wait!


----------



## Phiona88

wenyihsu said:


> I went in the store to look at the new fall rtw and was surprised to hear that one of my SO’s had arrived. 2.5 years wait. K25 Blanc + Gris Perle Swift



She's soooo pretty!


----------



## azukitea

LKNN said:


> I have a question, albeit suitable for the Paris forum as well(?):
> if one was picking up an SO from FSH (for example), could you technically be offered a quota bag at Severes prior to picking up the SO from FSH? Do you think this would annoy my SA at FSH (or worse, affect my SO pickup)?


It shouldbe ok in terms of "quota". I have been told they are separate, ie you can SO and get B/K/C at same time

Not sure about the different SAs though, I guess that would depend on your relationships with them?


----------



## DR2014

wenyihsu said:


> I went in the store to look at the new fall rtw and was surprised to hear that one of my SO’s had arrived. 2.5 years wait. K25 Blanc + Gris Perle Swift


Beautiful!  So elegant!!


----------



## LKNN

You can place an SO and get a b/k same day; however once you've picked up your SO that's your semester's quota (so ive been told here by a person who has done many SOs at fsh). 


azukitea said:


> It shouldbe ok in terms of "quota". I have been told they are separate, ie you can SO and get B/K/C at same time
> 
> Not sure about the different SAs though, I guess that would depend on your relationships with them?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wenyihsu said:


> I went in the store to look at the new fall rtw and was surprised to hear that one of my SO’s had arrived. 2.5 years wait. K25 Blanc + Gris Perle Swift


She's sooo pretty! Like a fluffy cloud! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

LKNN said:


> You can place an SO and get a b/k same day; however once you've picked up your SO that's your semester's quota (so ive been told here by a person who has done many SOs at fsh).


My understanding is that they need regional directorate level approval to overrule the one per semester rule. It can be done, and is often no big deal if you’re picking up a SO from your SA at the store where they already fulfilled your quota and where they’ve had knowledge and time to arrange the extra permission. However, I would predict it would be an unwelcome surprise in the case you’ve described and I’m not sure what they would do (ie delay until they get the approval or tell you to just come back next semester for pick up instead).


----------



## LKNN

An "unwelcomed surprise" is a great way of putting it. I wouldn't want to come home from Paris empty handed (i.e. w/o my SO) or worse compromise the relationship with my SA. Not worth it.


acrowcounted said:


> My understanding is that they need regional directorate level approval to overrule the one per semester rule. It can be done, and is often no big deal if you’re picking up a SO from your SA at the store where they already fulfilled your quota and where they’ve had knowledge and time to arrange the extra permission. However, I would predict it would be an unwelcome surprise in the case you’ve described and I’m not sure what they would do (ie delay until they get the approval or tell you to just come back next semester for pick up instead).


----------



## Hat Trick

wenyihsu said:


> I went in the store to look at the new fall rtw and was surprised to hear that one of my SO’s had arrived. 2.5 years wait. K25 Blanc + Gris Perle Swift



 That is gorgeous! Thank you for the photos.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## kristenchui

GoldFish8 said:


> Exterior colors for 2020  I don’t have the interior colors so hopefully someone else can add this when they place their SO!
> 
> Happy planning


Thank you so much for sharing! As SO season is around the corner, are these new colors applicable for SO in sept 2019? or these new color don't start to April 2020? Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## GoldFish8

kristenchui said:


> Thank you so much for sharing! As SO season is around the corner, are these new colors applicable for SO in sept 2019? or these new color don't start to April 2020? Thank you so much for sharing!


Yes! September 2019


----------



## Pinayfrench

Does anybody already have the new color chart for SO? Thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinayfrench said:


> Does anybody already have the new color chart for SO? Thanks


It's in the title of the thread dear.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's in the title of the thread dear.


Thanks. I mean the lists of colors that will’be offered this round


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinayfrench said:


> Thanks. I mean the lists of colors that will’be offered this round


Yea...It's there.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yea...It's there.


Ok. Thanks. Will look for it


----------



## DreamingPink

Any news on rose gold hardware being offered on B or K? TIA~


----------



## Dreaming Big

Pinayfrench said:


> Does anybody already have the new color chart for SO? Thanks


Post 5446


----------



## azukitea

Got a surprise email today from my fabulous SA after a wait of 
1 year, 2 months and 20 days 

Gris asphalte + Anemone


----------



## Sylvain

Congratulations, what a beauty! Would you mind sharing a detailed picture of the Anemone interior? I always thought Anemone was slightly more pinkish, but it seems to be a true purple in your bag


----------



## Pinayfrench

Dreaming Big said:


> Post 5446


Thank you


----------



## Cygne18

azukitea said:


> Got a surprise email today from my fabulous SA after a wait of
> 1 year, 2 months and 20 days
> 
> Gris asphalte + Anemone
> 
> View attachment 4520618
> 
> View attachment 4520620


I adore this combo. Congratulations! She's GORGEOUS.


----------



## xxDxx

azukitea said:


> Got a surprise email today from my fabulous SA after a wait of
> 1 year, 2 months and 20 days
> 
> Gris asphalte + Anemone
> 
> View attachment 4520618
> 
> View attachment 4520620


LOVE this combination!! Congrats


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LKNN

Pinayfrench said:


> Thanks. I mean the lists of colors that will’be offered this round



Link to exterior color chart
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...see-5446-for-new-season-chart.925735/page-364


----------



## LKNN

Is it possible to do a sellier in swift? ?


----------



## periogirl28

LKNN said:


> Is it possible to do a sellier in swift? ?


I don’t think so.


----------



## periogirl28

azukitea said:


> Got a surprise email today from my fabulous SA after a wait of
> 1 year, 2 months and 20 days
> 
> Gris asphalte + Anemone
> 
> View attachment 4520618
> 
> View attachment 4520620


Yay finally!


----------



## azukitea

Sylvain said:


> Congratulations, what a beauty! Would you mind sharing a detailed picture of the Anemone interior? I always thought Anemone was slightly more pinkish, but it seems to be a true purple in your bag


Hi 
Anemone to me is purple.
Personally I see no pink tone displayed by the chevre leather interior, or if it does it is very low key, I am glad I have chosen it over a pink interior as the pop factor is slightly “muted” in a sense that it pops but doesn’t take away the subtlety of the neutral GA exterior.
Just to show you a pic of the anemone interior against my rose pourpre envelope which is a purple pink in the Hermes pink family


----------



## azukitea

Cygne18 said:


> I adore this combo. Congratulations! She's GORGEOUS.


Yes me too and thank you!


xxDxx said:


> LOVE this combination!! Congrats


Thanks


periogirl28 said:


> Yay finally!



Yes worth the wait and am glad how it has turned out, thanks to you and everyone else on this forum for the advice when I was deciding the colours.


----------



## LKNN

azukitea said:


> Got a surprise email today from my fabulous SA after a wait of
> 1 year, 2 months and 20 days
> 
> Gris asphalte + Anemone
> 
> View attachment 4520618
> 
> View attachment 4520620


Stunning combo! Congratulations!


----------



## LKNN

JA_UK said:


> Got the email this morning and I promptly let out a little scream alarming my work colleagues hahaha!!!
> Here she is my sunshine bag, Constance 24 in Jaune D'or Epsom, with Poppy Orange interior with reverse contrast stitching and perm a brass hardware. It took exactly 10 months and 8 days
> View attachment 4516633
> View attachment 4516632


Love this combo-- so unique! Congratulations!


----------



## Sylvain

Thank you @azukitea. Both are beautiful - I was ontemplating how a raisin/anemone combo would look, and thought Anemone would be more of a pop/lighter  compared to raisin bu they do seem to be quite similar ....


----------



## San2222

Sylvain said:


> Thank you @azukitea. Both are beautiful - I was ontemplating how a raisin/anemone combo would look, and thought Anemone would be more of a pop/lighter  compared to raisin bu they do seem to be quite similar ....


theres a verso combo now with raisin on outside and anemone on inside, only seen in it slg so far, looks incredible!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sylvain said:


> Thank you @azukitea. Both are beautiful - I was ontemplating how a raisin/anemone combo would look, and thought Anemone would be more of a pop/lighter  compared to raisin bu they do seem to be quite similar ....


Raisin and Anemone are very different - could make a beautiful combination.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

azukitea said:


> Got a surprise email today from my fabulous SA after a wait of
> 1 year, 2 months and 20 days
> 
> Gris asphalte + Anemone
> 
> View attachment 4520618
> 
> View attachment 4520620



Beautiful *azukitea *congrats! Both the exterior and interior colors


----------



## GNIPPOHS

JA_UK said:


> Got the email this morning and I promptly let out a little scream alarming my work colleagues hahaha!!!
> Here she is my sunshine bag, Constance 24 in Jaune D'or Epsom, with Poppy Orange interior with reverse contrast stitching and perm a brass hardware. It took exactly 10 months and 8 days
> View attachment 4516633
> View attachment 4516632




Congrats! thats quick! A sunshine bag indeed... lovely happy colors you picked


----------



## azukitea

azukitea said:


> Hi
> Anemone to me is purple.
> Personally I see no pink tone displayed by the chevre leather interior, or if it does it is very low key, I am glad I have chosen it over a pink interior as the pop factor is slightly “muted” in a sense that it pops but doesn’t take away the subtlety of the neutral GA exterior.
> Just to show you a pic of the anemone interior against my rose pourpre envelope which is a purple pink in the Hermes pink family
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521088


Thank you I am now so tempted to do the reverse for next SO if I get offered again Anemone exterior with a grey interior.


----------



## mea_culpa

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Weren't you glad it finally came tho?!
> So surprised... I thought I was the only one with a crazy wait! 5 and 1/2 yrs for my clemence Kelly


yes but somehow taste and preference have changed.  but all good


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Ana_bananas

Today was my appointment to select the specs of my SO for this season    Was exciting and fun. My first SO.  Enclosed is the snap shot of the interior colors. The page my SA has is cut off at the bottom...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4521589
> 
> 
> Today was my appointment to select the specs of my SO for this season    Was exciting and fun. My first SO.  Enclosed is the snap shot of the interior colors. The page my SA has is cut off at the bottom...


Darling Congrats on your first SO!!! 
Do you have the list of thread colors???


----------



## Ana_bananas

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling Congrats on your first SO!!!
> Do you have the list of thread colors???



Oh shoot. I wanted tonal stitching... didn’t even occur to me to look at that sheet  :/


----------



## Bagtilious

Ana_bananas said:


> Oh shoot. I wanted tonal stitching... didn’t even occur to me to look at that sheet  :/


Is Chèvre still available for Birkin 25cm? I understand that Epsom had been dropped for such size two seasons ago. Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ana_bananas said:


> Oh shoot. I wanted tonal stitching... didn’t even occur to me to look at that sheet  :/


That's ok dear.
Does anyone have the THREAD options????? Or know if Rose Poupre is offered as a thread option???


----------



## QuelleFromage

Wow...so few lining choices, relatively. One pink, one grey, but a ton of greens?
Too bad no Anemone


----------



## Ana_bananas

Bagtilious said:


> Is Chèvre still available for Birkin 25cm? I understand that Epsom had been dropped for such size two seasons ago. Thanks!



Good question, I’ll chk with my SA and get back to you.


----------



## Bagtilious

Ana_bananas said:


> Good question, I’ll chk with my SA and get back to you.


Amazing, thanks!


----------



## GoldFish8

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow...so few lining choices, relatively. One pink, one grey, but a ton of greens?
> Too bad no Anemone


Agreed


----------



## Culoucou

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow...so few lining choices, relatively. One pink, one grey, but a ton of greens?
> Too bad no Anemone



Hi Quelle!! I am intrigued what you will place as your SO this round  I am still pondering and trying to make up my mind! x


----------



## honhon

I'm going to throw a stick in a tree to see if anyone has chèvre leather in Rouge H and Rouge de Coeur side by side please?


----------



## ElegantRascal

Hi everyone! It seems like it will be possible for me to place a special order next month (so excited!!!  ) and what I really wanted was a black chevre sellier Kelly with a red lining and PHW. I would only want a true or cool/pinky red though, and it looks like the red lining options are all warm/orangey/brownish.
I just wondered if any of you experts might have an opinion on what I should do? Maybe Rouge Grenat would be okay, though it can look slightly warm and a bit faded. Or Rose Poupre but that's quite a different look... Any suggestions would be very welcome (hope this is the right place to ask) - thanks in advance!


----------



## Sylvain

Dear all,
With regard to the lining color availability, I have a question that I hope you can help me with. I always thought that the interieur list was made up of colors that are not available for the outside but for lining, whereas Exterieur colors are available for both outside and lining (you could have a unicolor SO). So if Anemone is offered for outside (Chevre and I believe swift), would it not also be available as lining color automatically? Or would it have to be specifically have to be repeated on the interieur list? TIA


----------



## honhon

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi everyone! It seems like it will be possible for me to place a special order next month (so excited!!!  ) and what I really wanted was a black chevre sellier Kelly with a red lining and PHW. I would only want a true or cool/pinky red though, and it looks like the red lining options are all warm/orangey/brownish.
> I just wondered if any of you experts might have an opinion on what I should do? Maybe Rouge Grenat would be okay, though it can look slightly warm and a bit faded. Or Rose Poupre but that's quite a different look... Any suggestions would be very welcome (hope this is the right place to ask) - thanks in advance!



congratulations on your SO!!
what i would do is to browse through these threads:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-combo-bags-pics-only-please.192930/page-21
https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/hermes-reference-library.58/ for colours and leather
and explore on Pinterest, reputable resellers sites, etc.
i have ordered 3 SOs and currently on my 4th but i was lucky enough only one time to actually sit in the boutique with the magic box in front of me to make this order.  all the others were/is via emails so yes i do require a lot of imagination!
lots of luck and enjoy the process!


----------



## QuelleFromage

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi everyone! It seems like it will be possible for me to place a special order next month (so excited!!!  ) and what I really wanted was a black chevre sellier Kelly with a red lining and PHW. I would only want a true or cool/pinky red though, and it looks like the red lining options are all warm/orangey/brownish.
> I just wondered if any of you experts might have an opinion on what I should do? Maybe Rouge Grenat would be okay, though it can look slightly warm and a bit faded. Or Rose Poupre but that's quite a different look... Any suggestions would be very welcome (hope this is the right place to ask) - thanks in advance!


I would say Rouge de Coeur is your best bet for a red lining with black. I've ordered black/Rouge H twice and been happy but it sounds like you want a much brighter color (and RH is definitely oxblood this year).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

Sylvain said:


> Dear all,
> With regard to the lining color availability, I have a question that I hope you can help me with. I always thought that the interieur list was made up of colors that are not available for the outside but for lining, whereas Exterieur colors are available for both outside and lining (you could have a unicolor SO). So if Anemone is offered for outside (Chevre and I believe swift), would it not also be available as lining color automatically? Or would it have to be specifically have to be repeated on the interieur list? TIA



https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-special-orders-explained/


----------



## QuelleFromage

Culoucou said:


> Hi Quelle!! I am intrigued what you will place as your SO this round  I am still pondering and trying to make up my mind! x


Hi Culoucou! It will be a Kelly for me. I have ordered chèvre the past several orders, so will likely be Togo, Clemence, or Swift. I have really been wanting Vert Cyprès, so that is probably a top choice, along with Etain, Anémone, and Gris T.  Or, a neutral bicolor. Still pondering  It feels so odd since my spring SO is already here!


----------



## ElegantRascal

honhon said:


> congratulations on your SO!!
> what i would do is to browse through these threads:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-combo-bags-pics-only-please.192930/page-21
> https://forum.purseblog.com/forums/hermes-reference-library.58/ for colours and leather
> and explore on Pinterest, reputable resellers sites, etc.
> i have ordered 3 SOs and currently on my 4th but i was lucky enough only one time to actually sit in the boutique with the magic box in front of me to make this order.  all the others were/is via emails so yes i do require a lot of imagination!
> lots of luck and enjoy the process!


Thank you very much for this! I've been trawling through Google images but will expand my research. I want to be as prepared as possible!  Also thanks for the tip about how placing the SO varies, I'll find out how it's done at my store... It would definitely be nice to see the magic box!


----------



## ElegantRascal

QuelleFromage said:


> I would say Rouge de Coeur is your best bet for a red lining with black. I've ordered black/Rouge H twice and been happy but it sounds like you want a much brighter color (and RH is definitely oxblood this year).


Oh thank you, I'll have a proper look at RdC. I think it might be a bit too warm and orangey for me though - it's a shame they've got rid of Rubis and Rouge Casaque for interiors. There are so many orangey reds in Hermes, I wish they did more cooler ones...


----------



## westcoastgal

Ana_bananas said:


> View attachment 4521589
> 
> 
> Today was my appointment to select the specs of my SO for this season    Was exciting and fun. My first SO.  Enclosed is the snap shot of the interior colors. The page my SA has is cut off at the bottom...


Congratulations on your first special order! We appreciate you posting the interiors colors. There are some changes from last round but there are a lot of good choices. Enjoy the process.


----------



## acrowcounted

Sylvain said:


> Dear all,
> With regard to the lining color availability, I have a question that I hope you can help me with. I always thought that the interieur list was made up of colors that are not available for the outside but for lining, whereas Exterieur colors are available for both outside and lining (you could have a unicolor SO). So if Anemone is offered for outside (Chevre and I believe swift), would it not also be available as lining color automatically? Or would it have to be specifically have to be repeated on the interieur list? TIA


The theory is that it has to be repeated on the interiors list. The interior and exterior are different leathers so just because they have a supply of a color in one exterior leather type, doesn’t necessarily mean they have that color in the interior leather as well.


----------



## Ana_bananas

Bagtilious said:


> Is Chèvre still available for Birkin 25cm? I understand that Epsom had been dropped for such size two seasons ago. Thanks!



SA confirmed: Chevre still available for B25  (Canada)
I’m sure it’s the same for US and elsewhere.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ana_bananas said:


> SA confirmed: Chevre still available for B25  (Canada)
> I’m sure it’s the same for US and elsewhere.


Yay!!! Thank you dear!
Now we Need to confirm rose gold hardware for birkins! Hahahahah


----------



## runner1234

Is evercolor not offered for SO this fall?


----------



## Purseperson420

Ana_bananas said:


> SA confirmed: Chevre still available for B25  (Canada)
> I’m sure it’s the same for US and elsewhere.


Are SO's available in Canada?? I thought they weren't...


----------



## Ana_bananas

runner1234 said:


> Is evercolor not offered for SO this fall?



No, not on the list... at least the list that my SA has.


----------



## Ana_bananas

Purseperson420 said:


> Are SO's available in Canada?? I thought they weren't...



Not sure why not... I did one.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

runner1234 said:


> Is evercolor not offered for SO this fall?


I just noticed that... it is not dear.


----------



## Gigllee

When does SO orders start getting placed in  the US? Is there a time frame? My last one was around  May. I see some folks are already placing orders but it's not clear of those are US stores... thanks in advance for chiming in


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gigllee said:


> When does SO orders start getting placed in  the US? Is there a time frame? My last one was around  May. I see some folks are already placing orders but it's not clear of those are US stores... thanks in advance for chiming in


Depends on the US boutique.
Mostly Sep/Oct timeframe but there are windows that are earlier (Aug) and later (Thru Dec).
You need to ask your SA.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Gigllee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Depends on the US boutique.
> Mostly Sep/Oct timeframe but there are windows that are earlier (Aug) and later (Thru Dec).
> You need to ask your SA.


Thank you iFlava. Good idea to ask my SA


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Depends on the US boutique.
> Mostly Sep/Oct timeframe but there are windows that are earlier (Aug) and later (Thru Dec).
> You need to ask your SA.


This is so interesting to me. Like how does this work with the different windows?


----------



## Purseperson420

Ana_bananas said:


> Not sure why not... I did one.


Thank you! I will enquire further with my boutique


----------



## bagsonista

Does anybody know if chevre Kellys can be SO’d in retourne or if they are strictly sellier?


----------



## noegirl

bagsonista said:


> Does anybody know if chevre Kellys can be SO’d in retourne or if they are strictly sellier?




Recently they have been sellier only.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bagsonista said:


> Does anybody know if chevre Kellys can be SO’d in retourne or if they are strictly sellier?


Only Sellier.


----------



## QuelleFromage

GoldFish8 said:


> This is so interesting to me. Like how does this work with the different windows?


The window for Paris is the same....some boutiques will let you get your order in early, and some will stretch the deadline. I know one boutique I work with places SOs as they come in (as the client decides) and one puts them all in in one "batch".


----------



## GoldFish8

QuelleFromage said:


> The window for Paris is the same....some boutiques will let you get your order in early, and some will stretch the deadline. I know one boutique I work with places SOs as they come in (as the client decides) and one puts them all in in one "batch".


Thank you for explaining this QF! Totally makes sense now. So interesting how different every store is.

Wonder if the order submitted “early” get worked on immediately, or if Paris waits till all the orders are in to begin the production of Special orders?


----------



## acrowcounted

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you for explaining this QF! Totally makes sense now. So interesting how different every store is.
> 
> Wonder if the order submitted “early” get worked on immediately, or if Paris waits till all the orders are in to begin the production of Special orders?


As the craftspeople are on holiday this month, I assume very few (none?) SOs get worked on currently and it is probably why the fall SO window tends to start in mid September. We’ve also seen very little rhyme or reason to why some SOs take three months and others take three years so I really don’t think there’s an advantage to “getting in early”. Early orders may not even have been transmitted to Paris yet. Just my guess though.


----------



## QuelleFromage

acrowcounted said:


> As the craftspeople are on holiday this month, I assume very few (none?) SOs get worked on currently and it is probably why the fall SO window tends to start in mid September. We’ve also seen very little rhyme or reason to why some SOs take three months and others take three years so I really don’t think there’s an advantage to “getting in early”. Early orders may not even have been transmitted to Paris yet. Just my guess though.


I know my spring order did not go in until quite late - my S.A. told me it was the last order in and the first order back! So clearly it all makes no sense


----------



## GoldFish8

acrowcounted said:


> As the craftspeople are on holiday this month, I assume very few (none?) SOs get worked on currently and it is probably why the fall SO window tends to start in mid September. We’ve also seen very little rhyme or reason to why some SOs take three months and others take three years so I really don’t think there’s an advantage to “getting in early”. Early orders may not even have been transmitted to Paris yet. Just my guess though.





QuelleFromage said:


> I know my spring order did not go in until quite late - my S.A. told me it was the last order in and the first order back! So clearly it all makes no sense



Haha... so no rhyme or reason, yet again


----------



## ShyShy

bagsonista said:


> Does anybody know if chevre Kellys can be SO’d in retourne or if they are strictly sellier?


One of my SOs was in retourne chèvre but that was a few years back, so it is possible, it just depends on whether it’s allowed this season.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bagsonista said:


> Does anybody know if chevre Kellys can be SO’d in retourne or if they are strictly sellier?


The Kelly models available in chèvre changed a couple rounds ago to Sellier only.


----------



## periogirl28

I think stores have a limited time windows to place their SO orders and maybe it goes in batches just like Podium, so that worldwide orders don't all go flooding in all at once. FSH seems to have the longest window I know, from Sept to almost the end of year, for the latter half of the year.


----------



## ElegantRascal

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yay!!! Thank you dear!
> Now we Need to confirm rose gold hardware for birkins! Hahahahah


Hi, not sure if you got an answer to this already but this lady says rose gold is possible (I hope it's okay to post a video, it's about 19:55 that she says it).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi, not sure if you got an answer to this already but this lady says rose gold is possible (I hope it's okay to post a video, it's about 19:55 that she says it).



There hasn't been a season where rghw has been allowed for Birkin or Kelly orders since the SO kit was introduced. The sample is just that, a sample as visualization for those opting for rghw for Constance orders. Not all stores have received info for the upcoming SO for 2020 yet. (Yes, 2020 because even though it's placed for FW19, it's expected to arrive for 2020 even if not all orders arrive in that timeline, as we know.) 

I think it would be best to check with your SAs when/if they have the info instead of the endless speculation, which isn't helpful and confusing to most.


----------



## ElegantRascal

Meta said:


> There hasn't been a season where rghw has been allowed for Birkin or Kelly orders since the SO kit was introduced. The sample is just that, a sample as visualization for those opting for rghw for Constance orders. Not all stores have received info for the upcoming SO for 2020 yet. (Yes, 2020 because even though it's placed for FW19, it's expected to arrive for 2020 even if not all orders arrive in that timeline, as we know.)
> 
> I think it would be best to check with your SAs when/if they have the info instead of the endless speculation, which isn't helpful and confusing to most.


Ah okay, sorry! I don't want RGHW myself, just came across this video in my general S.O. research and thought it might be of interest to others. The lady seems to say that it was an option offered to her when designing her Birkin but it must be a misunderstanding.


----------



## GoldFish8

ElegantRascal said:


> Ah okay, sorry! I don't want RGHW myself, just came across this video in my general S.O. research and thought it might be of interest to others. The lady seems to say that it was an option offered to her when designing her Birkin but it must be a misunderstanding.


Don’t be sorry! I really think this year is more confusing than most regarding hardware, since RGHW is now being offered on B’s as regular offers  (non-SO bags). I have been told no RGHW on B’s but others have been told yes. I am eagerly watching this thread to see what will happen when many of the SO starts getting placed in September/October.


----------



## hgirl2

I was offered an SO horseshoe stamp Kelly by my Hermes Store. Does it mean that the person who ordered it didn't take it? Or does the Store Manager order SOs to sell to their vip clients?


----------



## noegirl

hgirl2 said:


> I was offered an SO horseshoe stamp Kelly by my Hermes Store. Does it mean that the person who ordered it didn't take it? Or does the Store Manager order SOs to sell to their vip clients?



It could mean anything. Do you want the bag?


----------



## hgirl2

noegirl said:


> It could mean anything. Do you want the bag?


Yes, I took it


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hgirl2 said:


> I was offered an SO horseshoe stamp Kelly by my Hermes Store. Does it mean that the person who ordered it didn't take it? Or does the Store Manager order SOs to sell to their vip clients?


It could be either one because both happen.


----------



## hgirl2

Israeli_Flava said:


> It could be either one because both happen.


Thsanks!


----------



## LVLover

Any info yet on what “versions” are available for this SO round?? 

Also, to add more confusion to the SO process ... for those that want a different interior color/bi color bag: I’ve picked main color of of the “main” list and second color of the “lining” list and both times my request was denied and I had to pick both colors of the “main” list. Both SO’s were Togo. Who knows?? My advice is always have back up combos ready


----------



## periogirl28

LVLover said:


> Any info yet on what “versions” are available for this SO round??
> 
> Also, to add more confusion to the SO process ... for those that want a different interior color/bi color bag: I’ve picked main color of of the “main” list and second color of the “lining” list and both times my request was denied and I had to pick both colors of the “main” list. Both SO’s were Togo. Who knows?? My advice is always have back up combos ready


Did your SA not give you advice/ guidelines on how to pick the 2 colours for the bi-colour version? It’s fortunate the request was denied immediately and not after 3 years and the bag is a no show. Good luck!


----------



## cavluv

2 years, 5 months. Totally worth the wait.


----------



## nymeria

cavluv said:


> 2 years, 5 months. Totally worth the wait.


Oh please.... may we see


----------



## cavluv

nymeria said:


> Oh please.... may we see


Just went and paid for it this morning. Now I have to wait for it to ship back home to me. And there’s a holiday Monday so have to wait an extra day. So hard....


----------



## nymeria

cavluv said:


> Just went and paid for it this morning. Now I have to wait for it to ship back home to me. And there’s a holiday Monday so have to wait an extra day. So hard....


NOOOOOOOO.......SO unfair!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

cavluv said:


> Just went and paid for it this morning. Now I have to wait for it to ship back home to me. And there’s a holiday Monday so have to wait an extra day. So hard....



I feel your pain. So glad your bag has arrived! Please post pics!

This month makes 2 years of waiting for my Gris A retourne kelly. It feels like it’s never going to arrive.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GoldFish8

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I feel your pain. So glad your bag has arrived! Please post pics!
> 
> This month makes 2 years of waiting for my Gris A retourne kelly. It feels like it’s never going to arrive.


 That’s so long! What kind of leather did you pick? Hoping you will get the call any day now!


----------



## cavluv

It’s so hard when there seems to be no rhyme or reason to production speeds! I would think retourne would be quicker than a sellier, especially a non-chevre leather. Hoping your baby arrives soon!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Does anyone have the thread color options yet for the new SO round??? Plzzzz PM me or share here if you do (((begging)))


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I guess everyone’s positive vibes here convinced the H gods to bring my SO my way finally. Thank you all so much!

Ordered: Sept 15, 2017
Received: Sept 3, 2019
Wait Time:  2 years

K32 Retourne 
Gris A Togo 
Toundra Stitching (subtle)
Brushed GHW
Rouge H interior


----------



## cavluv

Beautiful!!



> I guess everyone’s positive vibes here convinced the H gods to bring my SO my way finally. Thank you all so much!
> 
> Ordered: Sept 15, 2017
> Received: Sept 3, 2019
> Wait Time:  2 years
> 
> K32 Retourne
> Gris A Togo
> Toundra Stitching (subtle)
> Brushed GHW
> Rouge H interior


----------



## QuelleFromage

SpicyTuna13 said:


> View attachment 4531780
> View attachment 4531779
> View attachment 4531778
> View attachment 4531777
> View attachment 4531776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everyone’s positive vibes here convinced the H gods to bring my SO my way finally. Thank you all so much!
> 
> Ordered: Sept 15, 2017
> Received: Sept 3, 2019
> Wait Time:  2 years
> 
> K32 Retourne
> Gris A Togo
> Toundra Stitching (subtle)
> Brushed GHW
> Rouge H interior



LOVE this! Gorgeous choice. Your Rouge H lining came out so red and gorgeous  I love mine but it is a touch brown.
2 years feels long but lots of us have had that wait or more


----------



## SpicyTuna13

cavluv said:


> Beautiful!!



Thank you! Still looking forward to pics of yours when it comes in!



QuelleFromage said:


> LOVE this! Gorgeous choice. Your Rouge H lining came out so red and gorgeous  I love mine but it is a touch brown.
> 2 years feels long but lots of us have had that wait or more



I know it re: wait — I was more concerned that I would not receive it as I’ve changed home stores, and this was my SO at the old location. They actually held onto it for 5 days...I only found out about it after inquiring with the new store today after which they checked the system and saw it actually arrived and asked me to contact the old store. Weird.


----------



## nymeria

SpicyTuna13 said:


> View attachment 4531780
> View attachment 4531779
> View attachment 4531778
> View attachment 4531777
> View attachment 4531776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everyone’s positive vibes here convinced the H gods to bring my SO my way finally. Thank you all so much!
> 
> Ordered: Sept 15, 2017
> Received: Sept 3, 2019
> Wait Time:  2 years
> 
> K32 Retourne
> Gris A Togo
> Toundra Stitching (subtle)
> Brushed GHW
> Rouge H interior


WOW!! Absolutely perfect color combo. I love them both, but that Rouge H is heavenly ( especially with the Gris A). Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

SpicyTuna13 said:


> View attachment 4531780
> View attachment 4531779
> View attachment 4531778
> View attachment 4531777
> View attachment 4531776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everyone’s positive vibes here convinced the H gods to bring my SO my way finally. Thank you all so much!
> 
> Ordered: Sept 15, 2017
> Received: Sept 3, 2019
> Wait Time:  2 years
> 
> K32 Retourne
> Gris A Togo
> Toundra Stitching (subtle)
> Brushed GHW
> Rouge H interior


 A beauty that was worth the wait!!!!! Congrats, dear!


----------



## periogirl28

Toundra was a brilliant choice for the stitching. Excellent!  @SpicyTuna13


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Txoceangirl said:


> A beauty that was worth the wait!!!!! Congrats, dear!





periogirl28 said:


> Toundra was a brilliant choice for the stitching. Excellent!  @SpicyTuna13



Thank you, both!


----------



## Cygne18

SpicyTuna13 said:


> View attachment 4531780
> View attachment 4531779
> View attachment 4531778
> View attachment 4531777
> View attachment 4531776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everyone’s positive vibes here convinced the H gods to bring my SO my way finally. Thank you all so much!
> 
> Ordered: Sept 15, 2017
> Received: Sept 3, 2019
> Wait Time:  2 years
> 
> K32 Retourne
> Gris A Togo
> Toundra Stitching (subtle)
> Brushed GHW
> Rouge H interior


Wow, she's beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

My last SO has taken 16 months.  SA just emailed to say it's in.  That's a little slower than my last few SOs.


----------



## pursecrzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> My last SO has taken 16 months.  SA just emailed to say it's in.  That's a little slower than my last few SOs.



How exciting!

What did you get?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

pursecrzy said:


> How exciting!
> 
> What did you get?



Hi Pursey!  I ordered a bleu electric chèvre 30cm with contrasting etoupe.  We'll have to wait to see what I get.  A number of years ago, I ordered a BE/Turquoise in chèvre, and it came in swift.  I was not a happy camper.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## cavluv

She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


This is incredibly stunning!  Worth the wait!


----------



## acrowcounted

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


Amazing combo! Congrats!


----------



## mp4

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Gigllee

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


What a stunner. So worth the wait


----------



## nymeria

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


That bleu obscur is lovely, esp with the contrast stitching. What an absolute beauty- congrats and wear it well!


----------



## Gigllee

Another question for the experts and knowledgeable tpf’ers - will rose gold be available as hardware options this fall/winter round of special order?


----------



## Rhl2987

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


Absolutely stunning!! Congrats! You’ve made me consider sombrero for a future SO!


----------



## BirkinLover77

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


This is absolutely Stunning!! Congratulations


----------



## cavluv

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This is incredibly stunning!  Worth the wait!


Thank you so much...very happy with how she turned out!



acrowcounted said:


> Amazing combo! Congrats!


Thank you!!



mp4 said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!


Thank you so much...I love her!



Gigllee said:


> What a stunner. So worth the wait


Thanks...I was beginning to wonder if she’d ever arrive.



nymeria said:


> That bleu obscur is lovely, esp with the contrast stitching. What an absolute beauty- congrats and wear it well!


Thank you so much...I bought DH a wallet in this leather several years ago to “test” the leather and fell in love!



Rhl2987 said:


> Absolutely stunning!! Congrats! You’ve made me consider sombrero for a future SO!


Thank you! I love the matte finish...originally wanted a Birkin sellier in this leather but was not possible so we went with a K and so happy it worked out!



BirkinLover77 said:


> This is absolutely Stunning!! Congratulations


Thank you so much...I love it!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


Wow! Stunning and worth the wait.... a beauty.


----------



## Hat Trick

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.



Very very nice!


----------



## QuelleFromage

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.



Now THAT is a bag!! Gorgeous choice.


----------



## cavluv

Txoceangirl said:


> Wow! Stunning and worth the wait.... a beauty.


Thank you! Totally OT but your new exotic baby is a dream...I am a complete sucker for light, creamy tones!!



Hat Trick said:


> Very very nice!


Thank you so much!



QuelleFromage said:


> Now THAT is a bag!! Gorgeous choice.


Thank you QF! I know many find sombrero touchy but I just cannot resist the matte finish. Was concerned about doing a contrast stitch...two years later I am sooo glad I did, especially on a sellier.


----------



## tramcaro

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.



Wow, what a unique SO!  Huge congrats!  May I ask if sombrero only available with Sellier SO or it can be done with retourne?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## cravin

When is the period set to start?


----------



## GoldFish8

Gigllee said:


> Another question for the experts and knowledgeable tpf’ers - will rose gold be available as hardware options this fall/winter round of special order?


That’s the million dollar question! I’m eagerly awaiting other’s experience as well. I did not have the option to pick rose gold. But I have heard other’s have. Can’t wait for more SO to be placed to get more info!


----------



## cavluv

tramcaro said:


> Wow, what a unique SO!  Huge congrats!  May I ask if sombrero only available with Sellier SO or it can be done with retourne?


Yes, Sellier only. I tried to order it in a B30 and Paris rejected so ended up with a K instead. Very happy with how it came out!


----------



## Manon07

Placed order April 2019. Picked up August 2019. 5 months!!!!


----------



## Secretname

I can't be the only one just praying that they allow Chevre Retourne with all of these beautiful colours available.


----------



## dharma

This is so ironic. Several years ago chèvre sellier was the mythical hard to get option.  Now I read so many posts about the lack of chèvre retourne. Hermes really knows how to market and keep the desirability going. Both are so beautiful.


----------



## HeatherZE

Manon07 said:


> Placed order April 2019. Picked up August 2019. 5 months!!!!


Gorgeous! And it gives me hope! I placed my order in May.


----------



## acrowcounted

Manon07 said:


> Placed order April 2019. Picked up August 2019. 5 months!!!!


Beautiful! What are it’s details?


----------



## 1gunro

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.



Gorgeous! You should also post this beauty on the contrast stitch thread!


----------



## Manon07

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful! What are it’s details?


B25 Togo, Vert Fonce/Black, Brushed Gold!


----------



## GoldFish8

Manon07 said:


> B25 Togo, Vert Fonce/Black, Brushed Gold!


It’s gorgeous!  Congrats on such a speedy wait time!! Hoping mine comes just as fast


----------



## JA_UK

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.



Wowza!! Looks amazing, definitely worth the wait; enjoy with good health


----------



## LVLover

@periogirl28 This happened fall 2016. Yes I put the first order in with the assistance of my SA, which makes it confusing why my first choice was declined.


----------



## hopiko

Manon07 said:


> Placed order April 2019. Picked up August 2019. 5 months!!!!


SOOOOOO subtle and pretty!  Congrats!  Love it...enjoy!!


----------



## Phiona88

Manon07 said:


> Placed order April 2019. Picked up August 2019. 5 months!!!!



 Very cool and chic, love it!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

azukitea said:


> Got a surprise email today from my fabulous SA after a wait of
> 1 year, 2 months and 20 days
> 
> Gris asphalte + Anemone
> 
> View attachment 4520618
> 
> View attachment 4520620


Congratulations on your gorgeous bag.


----------



## westcoastgal

wenyihsu said:


> I went in the store to look at the new fall rtw and was surprised to hear that one of my SO’s had arrived. 2.5 years wait. K25 Blanc + Gris Perle Swift


Really understated and elegant. Congratulations.


----------



## westcoastgal

SpicyTuna13 said:


> View attachment 4531780
> View attachment 4531779
> View attachment 4531778
> View attachment 4531777
> View attachment 4531776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess everyone’s positive vibes here convinced the H gods to bring my SO my way finally. Thank you all so much!
> 
> Ordered: Sept 15, 2017
> Received: Sept 3, 2019
> Wait Time:  2 years
> 
> K32 Retourne
> Gris A Togo
> Toundra Stitching (subtle)
> Brushed GHW
> Rouge H interior


Beautiful and lovely pop interior. Congratulations.


----------



## westcoastgal

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


This leather is gorgeous, and brushed gold  looks great with it. Congratulations.


----------



## westcoastgal

fatcat2523 said:


> Here she is!!!


Love the bicolor combo. Congratulations.


----------



## westcoastgal

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 1 year 6 months. Presenting SO number 10.
> My fastest so far was 10 weeks and longest 23 months both from Paris.


Really beautiful and classic. Congratulations.


----------



## periogirl28

westcoastgal said:


> Really beautiful and classic. Congratulations.


Thank you!


----------



## hopiko

azukitea said:


> Got a surprise email today from my fabulous SA after a wait of
> 1 year, 2 months and 20 days
> 
> Gris asphalte + Anemone
> 
> View attachment 4520618
> 
> View attachment 4520620


She is gorgeous!  The gray/anemone combo is TDF!  LOVE it..congrats!


----------



## Birkinitis

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4513326
> View attachment 4513327
> 
> 
> I love this SO, congratulations! You have wonderful taste, could you share the hardware and interior specs on this please? Tyvm


----------



## periogirl28

TU! It’s Rouge Casaque interior with brushed Gold hardware.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Definitely worth the wait.....16 months.  Bleu Electrique/etoupe in chèvre with GHW.


----------



## Gigllee

Hello tpf’ers. Has anyone placed a Special Order this season? Any idea when the invitation to order will be offered?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lostinlondon

Looks like these might be taken now. Popped-in my regular store on Saturday and saw my usual SA busy completing a SO for another customer. She reminded me that I should email her to arrange my SO appointment with her soon.


----------



## Ana_bananas

Gigllee said:


> Hello tpf’ers. Has anyone placed a Special Order this season? Any idea when the invitation to order will be offered?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Placed my SO end of August. I believe it depends on SA and location.


----------



## little.bear

Does anyone know if black in ostrich is being offered this new SO season?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

little.bear said:


> Does anyone know if black in ostrich is being offered this new SO season?


No, it isn't. The list of colors offered doesn't show black for ostrich.


----------



## GoldFish8

Ana_bananas said:


> Placed my SO end of August. I believe it depends on SA and location.


Mine was also in August. did you happen to see if RGHW was available for birkins?


----------



## Gigllee

Ana_bananas said:


> Placed my SO end of August. I believe it depends on SA and location.


Thanks Ana. Are you US based?


----------



## Meta

GoldFish8 said:


> Mine was also in August. did you happen to see if RGHW was available for birkins?


Not OP but yes, rghw is now available for SO Birkin aside from Constance. Not available for Kellys.

No Epsom for Birkin 25. No Chevre for Kelly Retourne.

There isn't a restrictive window for SO to be placed. It's open till end of June at my store before new colors/versions are introduced.

No single color SOs are allowed. There's now a total of 29 designs available for SO, 21 women's bags and 8 men's bags. Some designs are verso only, some are verso or multico (e.g., bicolor exterior of handles, sangles, side panels, clochette for Birkin or Kelly).

HTH.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Meta said:


> Not OP but yes, rghw is now available for SO Birkin aside from Constance. Not available for Kellys.
> 
> No Epsom for Birkin 25. No Chevre for Kelly Retourne.
> 
> 
> 
> HTH.


Best news I heard all week!!!!!!!!! oxxoxoxoxox


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> Not OP but yes, rghw is now available for SO Birkin aside from Constance. Not available for Kellys.
> 
> No Epsom for Birkin 25. No Chevre for Kelly Retourne.
> 
> There isn't a restrictive window for SO to be placed. It's open till end of June at my store before new colors/versions are introduced.
> 
> No single color SOs are allowed. There's now a total of 29 designs available for SO, 21 women's bags and 8 men's bags. Some designs are verso only, some are verso or multico (e.g., bicolor exterior of handles, sangles, side panels, clochette for Birkin or Kelly).
> 
> HTH.


Awesome update, Meta. You always have the reliable insider information somehow. Thank you for sharing it with us here!


----------



## GoldFish8

Meta said:


> Not OP but yes, rghw is now available for SO Birkin aside from Constance. Not available for Kellys.
> 
> No Epsom for Birkin 25. No Chevre for Kelly Retourne.
> 
> There isn't a restrictive window for SO to be placed. It's open till end of June at my store before new colors/versions are introduced.
> 
> No single color SOs are allowed. There's now a total of 29 designs available for SO, 21 women's bags and 8 men's bags. Some designs are verso only, some are verso or multico (e.g., bicolor exterior of handles, sangles, side panels, clochette for Birkin or Kelly).
> 
> HTH.



Thank you so much Meta! I’m sad I totally missed the RGHW. But I am thrilled to have been offered a SO at all. So I will count my blessings!


----------



## periogirl28

GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you so much Meta! I’m sad I totally missed the RGHW. But I am thrilled to have been offered a SO at all. So I will count my blessings!


Next round.


----------



## GoldFish8

periogirl28 said:


> Next round.


 Praying!  Although will the next round be the same colors?


----------



## periogirl28

GoldFish8 said:


> Praying!  Although will the next round be the same colors?


Might have changes. The list changes then.


----------



## LKNN

I placed my SO last week.
The 'new' system (Kelly): see photo
Version 1:
Bags with differing thread colors must be one color inside and out.
Version 2:
'Verso' version: one color on outside; one color on inside.  (Cannot do colored threading).
Version 3: 
Multi colored bags (sorry, can't recall whether you can select different threading options here). 

Additionally,  i was told i COULD select RGHW for my Kelly (i did not select).


----------



## Meta

LKNN said:


> I placed my SO last week.
> The 'new' system (Kelly): see photo
> Version 1:
> Bags with differing thread colors must be one color inside and out.
> Version 2:
> 'Verso' version: one color on outside; one color on inside.  (Cannot do colored threading).
> Version 3:
> Multi colored bags (sorry, can't recall whether you can select different threading options here).
> 
> Additionally,  i was told i COULD select RGHW for my Kelly (i did not select).


Congrats on placing your SO! Very interesting on the info shared in your store compared to mine. The cards in the SO kit list only 5 options for Kelly hw: phw, ghw, brushed phw, brushed ghw, and permabrass. It also specifically said bicolor at the back of each card for all SO designs in comparison to options for single color only or single and bicolor options in the past.


----------



## Rami00

Cavalier Girl said:


> Definitely worth the wait.....16 months.  Bleu Electrique/etoupe in chèvre with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541974


The color combo is absolutely stunning. Congratulations! 


cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


WOW this is a beautiful SO. Congratulations!


----------



## ffy22

Hi Ladies, how long did it take you to receive your exotic leather b/k? I placed a ostrich SO in Nov 2017 and still have not heard anything. I am almost giving it up.


----------



## oohshinythings

ffy22 said:


> Hi Ladies, how long did it take you to receive your exotic leather b/k? I placed a ostrich SO in Nov 2017 and still have not heard anything. I am almost giving it up.



Both of my recent ostrich SO's have come within about 18 months.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Ana_bananas

Gigllee said:


> Thanks Ana. Are you US based?



From Canada


----------



## ffy22

oohshinythings said:


> Both of my recent ostrich SO's have come within about 18 months.



Thanks. That sounds more normal.


----------



## Notorious Pink

cavluv said:


> She arrived today after almost 2.5 years of waiting...SO happy with my new baby!!! K28 in bleu obscur sombrero, bleu zephyr stitching, rose jaipur interior and BGHW. My first gold hardware bag and so glad I opted for brushed.


Ooooh! This is gorgeous!


----------



## hopiko

Cavalier Girl said:


> Definitely worth the wait.....16 months.  Bleu Electrique/etoupe in chèvre with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541974


Definitely worth the wait for this beauty!  Congrats!  Enjoy!!!!


----------



## little.bear

I was about to place my k25 Sellier SO before and decided that I still couldn't decide so I'm given another 2 days to think over it.  My leather choices are blue indigo ostrich or black chevre. The only thing with ostrich leather is my first preference is black ostrich but it doesnt look like it's been available for a few years now. Can anyone chime in on this? Should I just settle with blue indigo ostrich? Or just wait till it becomes available again..which I won't know when either..

And if I went with chevre, does brushed PHW make the sheen of the leather even more prominent? I love chevre and have only owned chevre is smaller mini bags so i don't know how shiny it'll be for a slightly bigger bag..


----------



## honhon

little.bear said:


> I was about to place my k25 Sellier SO before and decided that I still couldn't decide so I'm given another 2 days to think over it.  My leather choices are blue indigo ostrich or black chevre. The only thing with ostrich leather is my first preference is black ostrich but it doesnt look like it's been available for a few years now. Can anyone chime in on this? Should I just settle with blue indigo ostrich? Or just wait till it becomes available again..which I won't know when either..
> 
> And if I went with chevre, does brushed PHW make the sheen of the leather even more prominent? I love chevre and have only owned chevre is smaller mini bags so i don't know how shiny it'll be for a slightly bigger bag..



hi, if you are dead done on black ostrich it would be better to wait for it.  however just dropping my 2 cents as i had also fancied over black birdie; i couldn't justify to own an ostrich with very subtle pores - the fun with ostrich is the polka dots isn't it? so if i were to place ostrich order it would be in bleu you were talking about or black chèvre is a true miracle; i would say the best black. 
with black chèvre any hardware will do....  i did notice with my older chèvre the sheen wears off a bit.  maybe patina will come later on but the initial glossiness will tame.
good luck and have fun choosing your new baby


----------



## westcoastgal

Cavalier Girl said:


> Definitely worth the wait.....16 months.  Bleu Electrique/etoupe in chèvre with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541974


I love a blue and a neutral bicolor. Nicely done!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Rami00 said:


> The color combo is absolutely stunning. Congratulations!



Thank you, Rami.  This is my third BE.  This is the tweak that will make it more wearable for me.



hopiko said:


> Definitely worth the wait for this beauty! Congrats! Enjoy!!!!



Thank you, Hopiko.  I've always loved the anticipation of having an SO in the works.



westcoastgal said:


> I love a blue and a neutral bicolor. Nicely done!



Thank you, Westcoastgal!


----------



## disappeared

Woooohoooo! I got a call today that I can place another SO! This is my 3rd one. Just wanna share before I go to the drawing board... Ostrich or Chevre!


----------



## disappeared

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's ok dear.
> Does anyone have the THREAD options????? Or know if Rose Poupre is offered as a thread option???


Anyone has the answer to IF’s question? It’s my inquiry now too. TIA!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

disappeared said:


> Anyone has the answer to IF’s question? It’s my inquiry now too. TIA!


No body responded me. Hoping you will report back to us if no one knows before you go 
My vote is for chevre! heehee


----------



## Summerof89

disappeared said:


> Woooohoooo! I got a call today that I can place another SO! This is my 3rd one. Just wanna share before I go to the drawing board... Ostrich or Chevre!


I would have the same dilemma - ostrich Constance in rose tyrien or Kelly in Chevre


----------



## Summerof89

Meta said:


> Not OP but yes, rghw is now available for SO Birkin aside from Constance. Not available for Kellys.
> 
> No Epsom for Birkin 25. No Chevre for Kelly Retourne.
> 
> There isn't a restrictive window for SO to be placed. It's open till end of June at my store before new colors/versions are introduced.
> 
> No single color SOs are allowed. There's now a total of 29 designs available for SO, 21 women's bags and 8 men's bags. Some designs are verso only, some are verso or multico (e.g., bicolor exterior of handles, sangles, side panels, clochette for Birkin or Kelly).
> 
> HTH.


I really want Chevre Kelly retourne


----------



## Israeli_Flava

@keekee Hey hunny!!! If you are around plz share your best intel with us... you always have the SO scoops!!! Do you know the threads offering this round???


----------



## Meta

Summerof89 said:


> I really want Chevre Kelly retourne


Perhaps it'll be back for SO 2021. Patience as always with H!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## little.bear

honhon said:


> hi, if you are dead done on black ostrich it would be better to wait for it.  however just dropping my 2 cents as i had also fancied over black birdie; i couldn't justify to own an ostrich with very subtle pores - the fun with ostrich is the polka dots isn't it? so if i were to place ostrich order it would be in bleu you were talking about or black chèvre is a true miracle; i would say the best black.
> with black chèvre any hardware will do....  i did notice with my older chèvre the sheen wears off a bit.  maybe patina will come later on but the initial glossiness will tame.
> good luck and have fun choosing your new baby


Thanks! I'm pretty set on getting a black ostrich and my DH told me to not settle for less as he asked a valid question 'If you were to get the blue indigo now, and when a black came along, would you get it too?' and I knew my answer is yes so that kinda helped with my decision making. 

I've actually decided on black chevre given how much i love all my little chevre collection! I just hope it doesn't take too long to come  but we all know how chevre works...


----------



## QuelleFromage

little.bear said:


> Thanks! I'm pretty set on getting a black ostrich and my DH told me to not settle for less as he asked a valid question 'If you were to get the blue indigo now, and when a black came along, would you get it too?' and I knew my answer is yes so that kinda helped with my decision making.
> 
> I've actually decided on black chevre given how much i love all my little chevre collection! I just hope it doesn't take too long to come  but we all know how chevre works...


It's not chèvre, it's Sellier Kellys. I got a chèvre B in 11 weeks.


----------



## GoldFish8

QuelleFromage said:


> It's not chèvre, it's Sellier Kellys. I got a chèvre B in 11 weeks.


Crazy!


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> It's not chèvre, it's Sellier Kellys. I got a chèvre B in 11 weeks.


I placed my SO chèvre B30 order on May 6th this year. Not expecting it soon but it would be a nice surprise if it arrived on the early side. Yours was lighting fast!


----------



## westcoastgal

disappeared said:


> Woooohoooo! I got a call today that I can place another SO! This is my 3rd one. Just wanna share before I go to the drawing board... Ostrich or Chevre!


I vote for chèvre also. But depends on what you’re specifically looking for.


----------



## QuelleFromage

westcoastgal said:


> I placed my SO chèvre B30 order on May 6th this year. Not expecting it soon but it would be a nice surprise if it arrived on the early side. Yours was lighting fast!


Mine was placed a week earlier and came in in mid-July.  I hope yours comes soon!


----------



## little.bear

QuelleFromage said:


> It's not chèvre, it's Sellier Kellys. I got a chèvre B in 11 weeks.


Wow 11 weeks is fast! Congrats! But yeh you’re right, from what I’ve seen on IG, chevre B seemed to come relatively quick compared to Ks.

I heard from my SA that two clients in my home country had their Chevre SO Kellys cancelled. I don’t know their specs but I wondered if it was the colour choices that caused the cancellation as maybe the dye was not perfected enough? I got noir so I’m hoping it won’t take too long but I’ll prepare myself for the long wait it’ll be worth it. And hope there won’t be cancellations!


----------



## westcoastgal

little.bear said:


> Wow 11 weeks is fast! Congrats! But yeh you’re right, from what I’ve seen on IG, chevre B seemed to come relatively quick compared to Ks.
> 
> I heard from my SA that two clients in my home country had their Chevre SO Kellys cancelled. I don’t know their specs but I wondered if it was the colour choices that caused the cancellation as maybe the dye was not perfected enough? I got noir so I’m hoping it won’t take too long but I’ll prepare myself for the long wait it’ll be worth it. And hope there won’t be cancellations!


Also hope you are not cancelled. I’m hoping maybe the stores just didn’t follow SO design limitations or something else along those lines. I also chose noir for my chèvre B30.


----------



## Blueskybasin

Hi, has anyone ordered a bicolor Kelly in ostrich before?


----------



## Bagtilious

Sorry to chime in, is Epsom not available for B25 again this time? Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Bagtilious said:


> Sorry to chime in, is Epsom not available for B25 again this time? Thanks!


Yes, still unavailable.


----------



## bumblebee

LKNN said:


> Has anyone done a togo sellier that took less than an eternity (2+ years) to receive?


I just received my kelly sellier in gris asphalte and craie togo and I think it came in just under 2 years but def worth the wait!


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's ok dear.
> Does anyone have the THREAD options????? Or know if Rose Poupre is offered as a thread option???





disappeared said:


> Anyone has the answer to IF’s question? It’s my inquiry now too. TIA!


Rose Pourpre isn't an option. For pink stitching, only the following are available:
Rose Extreme
Rose Jaipur
Rose Lipstick
Rose Scherherazade
Framboise


----------



## Lady_S

hi - does any one know whether we can do multi colour for mini kelly SO or is it just verso only?


----------



## Meta

Lady_S said:


> hi - does any one know whether we can do multi colour for mini kelly SO or is it just verso only?


Both verso and multico are options for the Mini Kelly II.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hermesbos

Hi, does any one know if ostrich is available for B25? I am thinking about B25 ostrich Rose Tyrien with Blue Iris.

Also thinking about K28 chevre, not sure Anemone with rose lipstick or Anemone with Raisin?
Thanks


----------



## Meta

hermesbos said:


> Hi, does any one know if ostrich is available for B25? I am thinking about B25 ostrich Rose Tyrien with Blue Iris.


Yes, Ostrich is available for Birkins in size 25 and 30.


----------



## westcoastgal

hermesbos said:


> Hi, does any one know if ostrich is available for B25? I am thinking about B25 ostrich Rose Tyrien with Blue Iris.
> 
> Also thinking about K28 chevre, not sure Anemone with rose lipstick or Anemone with Raisin?
> Thanks


With raisin would look great I think.


----------



## allure244

bumblebee said:


> I just received my kelly sellier in gris asphalte and craie togo and I think it came in just under 2 years but def worth the wait!



Congratulations! Would love to see pics of ur new beauty if u r so inclined to share with us.


----------



## fawnhagh

Meta said:


> Yes, Ostrich is available for Birkins in size 25 and 30.



May I ask if ostrich is available for kelly 25 as well? 

Thank you!


----------



## Meta

fawnhagh said:


> May I ask if ostrich is available for kelly 25 as well?
> 
> Thank you!


Yes, only for Kelly Sellier.


----------



## trunkdevil

Does anyone know if Kelly Ado can be SO? Sorry if this has been asked already


----------



## Meta

lvisland said:


> Does anyone know if Kelly Ado can be SO? Sorry if this has been asked already


Yes, it can; only in verso.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Meta said:


> Yes, it can; only in verso.


Do you know what leathers?


----------



## Meta

Dreaming Big said:


> Do you know what leathers?


I don't know for sure but my guess is Clemence as that's the leather used for the current ones. Please confirm with your SA.


----------



## fawnhagh

Meta said:


> Yes, only for Kelly Sellier.


Thank you!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, still unavailable.


Oh no... also for k25?


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Do you know the lining colors available in chèvre? 
thank you


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Ana_bananas said:


> SA confirmed: Chevre still available for B25  (Canada)
> I’m sure it’s the same for US and elsewhere.


Yay!


----------



## honhon

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Do you know the lining colors available in chèvre?
> thank you


at FSH they are:
-black
- pearl grey
- Amber yellow 
- lime
- rose pourpre
- Bordeaux 
- bougainvillier
- rouge de cœur 
- rouge grenat
- rouge h 
- Brighton blue 
- electric blue 
- Colvert
- cactus
- malachite 
- very bosphore 
- olive green


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## fawnhagh

Meta said:


> Yes, only for Kelly Sellier.


Do you happen to know what lining colors are available for ostrich as well? 

Thank you again!


----------



## Luvhcv

honhon said:


> at FSH they are:
> -black
> - pearl grey
> - Amber yellow
> - lime
> - rose pourpre
> - Bordeaux
> - bougainvillier
> - rouge de cœur
> - rouge grenat
> - rouge h
> - Brighton blue
> - electric blue
> - Colvert
> - cactus
> - malachite
> - very bosphore
> - olive green


Is vert cypress available as a interior color?


----------



## Meta

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Do you know the lining colors available in chèvre?
> thank you





fawnhagh said:


> Do you happen to know what lining colors are available for ostrich as well?
> Thank you again!





Luvhcv said:


> Is vert cypress available as a interior color?


The list of colors for lining are the same for all leathers including exotics. Full list has been provided here and @honhon has so kindly listed some of it again in the post above here. Colors not listed aren't available.


----------



## Luvhcv

Meta said:


> The list of colors for lining are the same for all leathers including exotics. Full list has been provided here and @honhon has so kindly listed some of it again in the post above here. Colors not listed aren't available.


Thank you so much. I couldn’t see the names of the greens. Hence why I asked about vert cypress.


----------



## LadyCupid

Luvhcv said:


> Thank you so much. I couldn’t see the names of the greens. Hence why I asked about vert cypress.


Green lining options:
Cactus
Malachite
Vert Bosphore
Vert Fonce
Vert Olive
Vert Titien


----------



## Meta

Luvhcv said:


> Thank you so much. I couldn’t see the names of the greens. Hence why I asked about vert cypress.



@LadyCupid has beaten me to it and listed the options in green. HTH


----------



## Luvhcv

Meta said:


> @LadyCupid has beaten me to it and listed the options in green. HTH


Thank you both!  I appreciate this!


----------



## Luvhcv

Can I ask everyone’s opinion on which green is darker?  Vert fonce or vert Titien?   And can titien be used as lining for a regular leather exterior?


----------



## rachi_fan

hermesbos said:


> Hi, does any one know if ostrich is available for B25? I am thinking about B25 ostrich Rose Tyrien with Blue Iris.
> 
> Also thinking about K28 chevre, not sure Anemone with rose lipstick or Anemone with Raisin?
> Thanks


omg! thats exactly the same combination ( Ostrich B25 Rose Tyrien with Blue Iris) I am thinking !! my SO appointment is tomorrow, I still cant make up my mind ! #firstworldproblem


----------



## hermesbos

rachi_fan said:


> omg! thats exactly the same combination ( Ostrich B25 Rose Tyrien with Blue Iris) I am thinking !! my SO appointment is tomorrow, I still cant make up my mind ! #firstworldproblem



That is so interesting. I am also not sure if I should do RT with GA or RT with BI... but I already have a Rose Azalee with Etoupe B30, so maybe RT with BI can be some different.

Where are you located? I am in US, and I have not yet get confirmed from my SA when can I place my SO this turn yet. 

Also please let me know if you end up with RT with BI or something different? 

Thanks.


----------



## panthere55

Anyone has a better color chart? Its difficult to read the one that’s been posted


----------



## sparklyprincess

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's ok dear.
> Does anyone have the THREAD options????? Or know if Rose Poupre is offered as a thread option???



Rose Sheherazad thread color is a pretty good match for Rose Pourpre leather. Picture was taken this past April.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklyprincess said:


> Rose Sheherazad thread color is a pretty good match for Rose Pourpre leather. Picture was taken this past April.


*YOU ARE A DOLL!!!!!
I was thinking that it was, but seeing is believing! Thank you!*


----------



## disappeared

hermesbos said:


> That is so interesting. I am also not sure if I should do RT with GA or RT with BI... but I already have a Rose Azalee with Etoupe B30, so maybe RT with BI can be some different.
> 
> Where are you located? I am in US, and I have not yet get confirmed from my SA when can I place my SO this turn yet.
> 
> Also please let me know if you end up with RT with BI or something different?
> 
> Thanks.


It’s open in the US.


----------



## LKNN

bumblebee said:


> I just received my kelly sellier in gris asphalte and craie togo and I think it came in just under 2 years but def worth the wait!


Congrats on receiving your SO! The color combo sounds lovely. Given the relative rarity of a *BI-COLOR togo sellier* --
would you mind posting a pic for the rest of us to us over?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hannahsophia

Anyone have a good lining suggestion for etain with rose gold hw? I was thinking colvert but want a back up.


----------



## Summerof89

hannahsophia said:


> Anyone have a good lining suggestion for etain with rose gold hw? I was thinking colvert but want a back up.


I would go rose poupre


----------



## hannahsophia

Summerof89 said:


> I would go rose poupre


 I was looking at that too!


----------



## honhon

hannahsophia said:


> Anyone have a good lining suggestion for etain with rose gold hw? I was thinking colvert but want a back up.


which bag? B or K? do you prefer to stay neutral-ish? or go pop? what is your stitching?


----------



## hannahsophia

honhon said:


> which bag? B or K? do you prefer to stay neutral-ish? or go pop? what is your stitching?



B30, I don’t mind a pop lining, as long as it goes with the rose gold


----------



## Summerof89

hannahsophia said:


> I was looking at that too!


Yea that’s gorgeous, would be my first choice


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hannahsophia said:


> I was looking at that too!


THAT is absolutely gorgeous! No question on that selection!


----------



## honhon

hannahsophia said:


> B30, I don’t mind a pop lining, as long as it goes with the rose gold


perhaps rouge grenat?


----------



## foxyqt

hannahsophia said:


> Anyone have a good lining suggestion for etain with rose gold hw? I was thinking colvert but want a back up.



Rose Pourpre definitely! or Rouge Grenat, that's beautiful too!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

honhon said:


> at FSH they are:
> -black
> - pearl grey
> - Amber yellow
> - lime
> - rose pourpre
> - Bordeaux
> - bougainvillier
> - rouge de cœur
> - rouge grenat
> - rouge h
> - Brighton blue
> - electric blue
> - Colvert
> - cactus
> - malachite
> - very bosphore
> - olive green



Thank you so much! 
Do lining colors refer also to the colors that you can choose for the sides, handles and sangles?


----------



## periogirl28

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Thank you so much!
> Do lining colors refer also to the colors that you can choose for the sides, handles and sangles?


I believe it's the other way round. You need to choose a secondary colour in the same leather as the main colour for the body of the bag. The secondary/ colour 2 is used for the sides, handles and sangles, and by default, the lining as well. I think this "formula" or guideline still holds for the new SO season. Those with updated info please feel free to correct me but this is what I have submitted for my bag. HTH!


----------



## GoldFish8

periogirl28 said:


> I believe it's the other way round. You need to choose a secondary colour in the same leather as the main colour for the body of the bag. The secondary/ colour 2 is used for the sides, handles and sangles, and by default, the lining as well. I think this "formula" or guideline still holds for the new SO season. Those with updated info please feel free to correct me but this is what I have submitted for my bag. HTH!


Yes this is what I did as well


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> I believe it's the other way round. You need to choose a secondary colour in the same leather as the main colour for the body of the bag. The secondary/ colour 2 is used for the sides, handles and sangles, and by default, the lining as well. I think this "formula" or guideline still holds for the new SO season. Those with updated info please feel free to correct me but this is what I have submitted for my bag. HTH!


^^^^^^ This is how it currently works. Lining colors are for linings, not exteriors, as those leather dye lots are a specific kind of chèvre. They don't apply to bicolor chèvre SOs let alone being applicable to, say, Togo bicolors.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Thank you so much!
> Do lining colors refer also to the colors that you can choose for the sides, handles and sangles?




https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-special-orders-explained/


----------



## fawnhagh

QuelleFromage said:


> ^^^^^^ This is how it currently works. Lining colors are for linings, not exteriors, as those leather dye lots are a specific kind of chèvre. They don't apply to bicolor chèvre SOs let alone being applicable to, say, Togo bicolors.


Sorry if it’s been asked before. Do you need to choose the interior color from the lining sheet for Kelly or you can actually choose a color that’s available for exterior as interior too? In this case I’m talking about Kelly that has only one color exterior and another inside (and perhaps another color for stitching). 

Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LKNN

fawnhagh said:


> Sorry if it’s been asked before. Do you need to choose the interior color from the lining sheet for Kelly or you can actually choose a color that’s available for exterior as interior too? In this case I’m talking about Kelly that has only one color exterior and another inside (and perhaps another color for stitching).
> 
> Thank you!



There is a specific color list for the interior. 
With respect to Kellys, if you want to choose contrast stitching, the interior and exterior color of the bag have to be the same. 
I'll attach a photo i took of the interior color list for the veso version.


----------



## Notorious Pink

fawnhagh said:


> Sorry if it’s been asked before. Do you need to choose the interior color from the lining sheet for Kelly or you can actually choose a color that’s available for exterior as interior too? In this case I’m talking about Kelly that has only one color exterior and another inside (and perhaps another color for stitching).
> 
> Thank you!



Ahem..... 



Notorious Pink said:


> https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-special-orders-explained/


----------



## fawnhagh

Thank you dear @LKNN, much appreciated. I did read through the link and also took note on the interior color list. But maybe because I’m a SO newbie I’m not getting my head straight

If my choice of SO is a chevre kelly version 2 as indicated in the link can I strictly only choose the interior color from the interior list? Or am I allowed to have anemone as the interior color which is only on the exterior list? Just wonder if interior lining is made of chevre will I be able to choose anemone as it is available as chevre exterior?

Apologize my question again but all the details of SO process is making my head spinning......


----------



## acrowcounted

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you dear @LKNN, much appreciated. I did read through the link and also took note on the interior color list. But maybe because I’m a SO newbie I’m not getting my head straight
> 
> If my choice of SO is a chevre kelly version 2 as indicated in the link can I strictly only choose the interior color from the interior list? Or am I allowed to have anemone as the interior color which is only on the exterior list? Just wonder if interior lining is made of chevre will I be able to choose anemone as it is available as chevre exterior?
> 
> Apologize my question again but all the details of SO process is making my head spinning......


If the color doesn’t appear on the lining list, you cannot use it for the lining.


----------



## Hermeaddict

Placed middled of May just got the call this morning that my special order is in!! So excited! Going to pick her up tomorrow!


----------



## QuelleFromage

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you dear @LKNN, much appreciated. I did read through the link and also took note on the interior color list. But maybe because I’m a SO newbie I’m not getting my head straight
> 
> If my choice of SO is a chevre kelly version 2 as indicated in the link can I strictly only choose the interior color from the interior list? Or am I allowed to have anemone as the interior color which is only on the exterior list? Just wonder if interior lining is made of chevre will I be able to choose anemone as it is available as chevre exterior?
> 
> Apologize my question again but all the details of SO process is making my head spinning......


Linings come from the lining list. Chévre for linings and chèvre for exteriors are not the same.


----------



## azukitea

Hermeaddict said:


> Placed middled of May just got the call this morning that my special order is in!! So excited! Going to pick her up tomorrow!


wow, congrats!


----------



## fawnhagh

acrowcounted said:


> If the color doesn’t appear on the lining list, you cannot use it for the lining.



I see. Thank you very much for your reply!


----------



## LKNN

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you dear @LKNN, much appreciated. I did read through the link and also took note on the interior color list. But maybe because I’m a SO newbie I’m not getting my head straight
> 
> If my choice of SO is a chevre kelly version 2 as indicated in the link can I strictly only choose the interior color from the interior list? Or am I allowed to have anemone as the interior color which is only on the exterior list? Just wonder if interior lining is made of chevre will I be able to choose anemone as it is available as chevre exterior?
> 
> Apologize my question again but all the details of SO process is making my head spinning......



If you're doing version 2 (Verso), the answer to your question is: no. 
You can only select a color from the 'lining' color list.


----------



## HeatherZE

Hermeaddict said:


> Placed middled of May just got the call this morning that my special order is in!! So excited! Going to pick her up tomorrow!


Congratulations! Please tell me you’re in London. I placed mine mid-May, too.


----------



## fawnhagh

LKNN said:


> If you're doing version 2 (Verso), the answer to your question is: no.
> You can only select a color from the 'lining' color list.


Thank you for your reply! Much appreciated


----------



## Hermeaddict

Thank you azukitea!


azukitea said:


> wow, congrats!





azukitea said:


> wow, congrats!


----------



## Hermeaddict

HeatherZE said:


> Congratulations! Please tell me you’re in London. I placed mine mid-May, too.


HeatherZE, thank you! Sorry this one was placed in the US. I know your special H beauty will be on her way to you soon!


----------



## GoldFish8

Hermeaddict said:


> Placed middled of May just got the call this morning that my special order is in!! So excited! Going to pick her up tomorrow!


Amazing! Is it a B or K?


----------



## Hermeaddict

Hermeaddict said:


> Placed middled of May just got the call this morning that my special order is in!! So excited! Going to pick her up tomorrow!


I was so excited I misspelled middle, lol. The things hermes does to us.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hermeaddict

GoldFish8 said:


> Amazing! Is it a B or K?


It's a B 25cm chevre jaune ambre/rose extreme brushed gold hardware. Wanted to be suprised with the decision of the artisans concerning the stitching.


----------



## GoldFish8

Hermeaddict said:


> It's a B 25cm chevre jaune ambre/rose extreme brushed gold hardware. Wanted to be suprised with the decision of the artisans concerning the stitching.


Omg so exciting!! What a stunning combo that will be! Your very own starburst birkin


----------



## Hermeaddict

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg so exciting!! What a stunning combo that will be! Your very own starburst birkin


Thank you Goldfish8! Am feeling super lucky. This has been one of my quickest SO's. Still waiting on one from 2017. But as you know Hermes has not time schedule, lol.


----------



## ayc

Hermeaddict said:


> It's a B 25cm chevre jaune ambre/rose extreme brushed gold hardware. Wanted to be suprised with the decision of the artisans concerning the stitching.


OMG!  that is GORGEOUS!! CONGRATS!
please do post pics...would love to see it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hermeaddict said:


> It's a B 25cm chevre jaune ambre/rose extreme brushed gold hardware. Wanted to be suprised with the decision of the artisans concerning the stitching.


@Notorious Pink


----------



## Hermeaddict

Israeli_Flava said:


> @Notorious Pink


?


----------



## nymeria

Hermeaddict said:


> It's a B 25cm chevre jaune ambre/rose extreme brushed gold hardware. Wanted to be suprised with the decision of the artisans concerning the stitching.


Should be lovely! Can't wait to see it tomorrow!


----------



## allure244

Hermeaddict said:


> ?


I think Notorious Pink ordered a similar bag?


----------



## Hermeaddict

allure244 said:


> I think Notorious Pink ordered a similar bag?


Thank you for enlightening me. But why not just say that? Great minds think alike! I was torn between ultraviolet, gris perle and rose extreme for my interior color, but Hermes has had me on a pink ride this year. Besides I knew I was going to use gris perle for my second special order this October.


----------



## runner1234

Cavalier Girl said:


> Definitely worth the wait.....16 months.  Bleu Electrique/etoupe in chèvre with GHW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4541974


Stunning!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermeaddict said:


> It's a B 25cm chevre jaune ambre/rose extreme brushed gold hardware. Wanted to be suprised with the decision of the artisans concerning the stitching.


OMG you MUST post pictures. I ordered the exact same thing! Oooh I hope I hope mine comes soon, too!!! I did order the contrast stitching.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> @Notorious Pink





allure244 said:


> I think Notorious Pink ordered a similar bag?





Hermeaddict said:


> Thank you for enlightening me. But why not just say that? Great minds think alike!



YESSSSSS!!!! cant wait to see yours!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Notorious Pink said:


> YESSSSSS!!!! cant wait to see yours!


NotoriousPink, OMG! I will definitely post pics! We are H Twins! I do hope that yours will come in very soon!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Here she is! Super excited!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Hermeaddict said:


> Here she is! Super excited!


this is sooooooo gorgeous!!!!!!!!! Loooooooove.
Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Hermeaddict said:


> NotoriousPink, OMG! I will definitely post pics! We are H Twins! I do hope that yours will come in very soon!


Wow we need to see the lining please, and do you know what stitch the artisan choose? It looks tonal. Congrats!


----------



## Hermeaddict

periogirl28 said:


> Wow we need to see the lining please, and do you know what stitch the artisan choose? It looks tonal. Congrats!


Here you go periogirl28, rose extreme. Yes the artisan chose tonal, great eye.


----------



## tlamdang08

Love it! Beautiful choice of colors


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermeaddict said:


> Here you go periogirl28, rose extreme. Yes the artisan chose tonal, great eye.


Ah-maz-ing!  Congrats!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Hermeaddict said:


> Here you go periogirl28, rose extreme. Yes the artisan chose tonal, great eye.



Congrats!!! such a gorgeous pop!


----------



## periogirl28

Hermeaddict said:


> Here you go periogirl28, rose extreme. Yes the artisan chose tonal, great eye.


----------



## westcoastgal

Hermeaddict said:


> Here she is! Super excited!


Your SO is fantastic. Congratulations!


----------



## H Ever After

Hermeaddict said:


> Here you go periogirl28, rose extreme. Yes the artisan chose tonal, great eye.



This is so stunning!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## DR2014

I asked my SA yesterday if I could do an SO this year, it would be my first... I think she said yes, but it was a confusing conversation!!  in any event, she said it would be in December, does that make sense?


----------



## periogirl28

DR2014 said:


> I asked my SA yesterday if I could do an SO this year, it would be my first... I think she said yes, but it was a confusing conversation!!  in any event, she said it would be in December, does that make sense?


Yes I think it does. Why don't you ask for clarification?


----------



## runner1234

Hermeaddict said:


> Here she is! Super excited!


Wow - so beautiful!


----------



## DR2014

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I think it does. Why don't you ask for clarification?


I plan to do so, I think I was being too shy to push for clarification.  I am not a VIP or big spender so I wasn't sure about asking!  Another reason I appreciate so many of you TPFers, so I can get reality checks.


----------



## hopiko

Hermeaddict said:


> Here you go periogirl28, rose extreme. Yes the artisan chose tonal, great eye.


Oh my, this is luscious!!  I love your choices....wonderful SO...soooooo worth the wait!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## tonkamama

DR2014 said:


> I plan to do so, I think I was being too shy to push for clarification.  I am not a VIP or big spender so I wasn't sure about asking!  Another reason I appreciate so many of you TPFers, so I can get reality checks.


Don’t be shy to ask for clarification especially she told you “yes” and even provided you with a month to submit the SO (Dec).  I also suggest to visit her more frequently from now til beginning of Dec so that she “won’t forget” her promise.  Good luck dear.


----------



## doctor_top

Can I ask one question. At this moment Do Hermes consider Birkin 40 full Barenia in Fauve color with brush PHW instead of shiny PHW and classic normal white stitching as S/O with Horse shoe stamp?

Or I need to change in more details for example change white to orange stitching , or change interior lining leather ?
I may have a chance S/O for My dream bag. and If possible I love Horse shoe stamp on him. Thank you very much. I'm a big Fan of Barenia and brush PHW


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## doctor_top

Can I ask one question. At this moment Do Hermes consider Birkin 40 full Barenia in Fauve color with brush PHW instead of shiny PHW and classic normal white stitching as S/O with Horse shoe stamp?

Or I need to change in more details for example change white to orange stitching , or change interior lining leather ?
I may have a chance S/O for My dream bag. and If possible I love Horse shoe stamp on him. Thank you very much. I'm a big Fan of Barenia and brush PHW


----------



## Rhl2987

doctor_top said:


> Can I ask one question. At this moment Do Hermes consider Birkin 40 full Barenia in Fauve color with brush PHW instead of shiny PHW and classic normal white stitching as S/O with Horse shoe stamp?
> 
> Or I need to change in more details for example change white to orange stitching , or change interior lining leather ?
> I may have a chance S/O for My dream bag. and If possible I love Horse shoe stamp on him. Thank you very much. I'm a big Fan of Barenia and brush PHW


When I placed my first SO over 2 years ago I also thought I could order a Barenia bag. Unfortunately, this is not possible at the moment due to the scarcity of heritage leathers. These bags are push offers, meaning that stores are sent bags made in heritage leathers whenever Paris is able, and not very frequently. 

If you look at post 5446, you will see current color and leather availability, along with other options including hardware. A Barenia Birkin 40 would be very nice though!


----------



## periogirl28

doctor_top said:


> Can I ask one question. At this moment Do Hermes consider Birkin 40 full Barenia in Fauve color with brush PHW instead of shiny PHW and classic normal white stitching as S/O with Horse shoe stamp?
> 
> Or I need to change in more details for example change white to orange stitching , or change interior lining leather ?
> I may have a chance S/O for My dream bag. and If possible I love Horse shoe stamp on him. Thank you very much. I'm a big Fan of Barenia and brush PHW


I too am a fan of Barenia with brushed hardware but Barenia is not available for any orders, whether SO or store PO. It is made as and when and sent to some stores as push offers only. That mean the stores do not know in advance if they can get one. I don’t think it is possible to even place a Horizon order of a 40 in full Barenia at this time but can check this with your store manager. HTH!


----------



## QuelleFromage

doctor_top said:


> Can I ask one question. At this moment Do Hermes consider Birkin 40 full Barenia in Fauve color with brush PHW instead of shiny PHW and classic normal white stitching as S/O with Horse shoe stamp?
> 
> Or I need to change in more details for example change white to orange stitching , or change interior lining leather ?
> I may have a chance S/O for My dream bag. and If possible I love Horse shoe stamp on him. Thank you very much. I'm a big Fan of Barenia and brush PHW


Special orders can be exactly like a production bag (one color inside and out) and still have the horseshoe stamp.
However Barenia is not available as a conventional special order. If you have been told you can custom order a Barenia Birkin, this is likely to be a Horizon bag.


periogirl28 said:


> I too am a fan of Barenia with brushed hardware but Barenia is not available for any orders, whether SO or store PO. It is made as and when and sent to some stores as push offers only. That mean the stores do not know in advance if they can get one. I don’t think it is possible to even place a Horizon order of a 40 in full Barenia at this time but can check this with your store manager. HTH!


You can order something this size in Barenia at least via Horizons.... but it is hideously expensive, as in, more than an exotic.....
This model does exist in vintage but I have also seen this exact bag faked so please be careful and only buy from boutique.


----------



## nonoatfriday

Hi there, just wondering if it’s possible to choose Box calfskin at the SO? Is black the only colour for Box these days  my next dream bag is a Kelly 28 in Box Rouge H, but i don’t know if this is a long shot from my local store...


----------



## periogirl28

nonoatfriday said:


> Hi there, just wondering if it’s possible to choose Box calfskin at the SO? Is black the only colour for Box these days  my next dream bag is a Kelly 28 in Box Rouge H, but i don’t know if this is a long shot from my local store...


Alas no. No Box and no Barenia available for SO.
Hermes has Black, Rouge Hermes, Raisin and Marine Box items produced recently, but none for order.


----------



## Etriers

Rhl2987 said:


> When I placed my first SO over 2 years ago I also thought I could order a Barenia bag. Unfortunately, this is not possible at the moment due to the scarcity of heritage leathers. These bags are push offers, meaning that stores are sent bags made in heritage leathers whenever Paris is able, and not very frequently.
> 
> If you look at post 5446, you will see current color and leather availability, along with other options including hardware. A Barenia Birkin 40 would be very nice though!



Hmm.  It may have something to do with how many saddles they are making at various times of the year, as well as bridles, stirrup leathers and girths, etc. Possibly the bag Barenia is parts of hides not used in saddle making or leather shared with that operation.  He may be wearing your SO...


----------



## nonoatfriday

periogirl28 said:


> Alas no. No Box and no Barenia available for SO.
> Hermes has Black, Rouge Hermes, Raisin and Marine Box items produced recently, but none for order.


Thank you so much! So I guess I could still express my interest to my SA just don’t put all my hope there


----------



## periogirl28

nonoatfriday said:


> Thank you so much! So I guess I could still express my interest to my SA just don’t put all my hope there


Absolutely. We would be delighted if you are told it’s possible.


----------



## doctor_top

periogirl28 said:


> I too am a fan of Barenia with brushed hardware but Barenia is not available for any orders, whether SO or store PO. It is made as and when and sent to some stores as push offers only. That mean the stores do not know in advance if they can get one. I don’t think it is possible to even place a Horizon order of a 40 in full Barenia at this time but can check this with your store manager. HTH!


Thank you very much for informations.I'm to die for B40 Full Barenia Fauve with brush PHW


QuelleFromage said:


> Special orders can be exactly like a production bag (one color inside and out) and still have the horseshoe stamp.
> However Barenia is not available as a conventional special order. If you have been told you can custom order a Barenia Birkin, this is likely to be a Horizon bag.
> Birkin 40 in Full Barenia Fauve brush PHW is on theTOP of My wish list.
> 
> You can order something this size in Barenia at least via Horizons.... but it is hideously expensive, as in, more than an exotic.....
> This model does exist in vintage but I have also seen this exact bag faked so please be careful and only buy from boutique.



Birkin 40 in Full Barenia Fauve brush PHW is on theTOP of My wish list.
From now he is the best I can get from normal purchase B Ghillies Barenia with brush PHW. / Canvas from 2013 Q


----------



## Hermeaddict

Thank you ladies for all the lovely words and kindness!! Here's to more SOs coming in soon!


Hermeaddict said:


> Here you go periogirl28, rose extreme. Yes the artisan chose tonal, great eye.


----------



## QuelleFromage

doctor_top said:


> Thank you very much for informations.I'm to die for B40 Full Barenia Fauve with brush PHW
> 
> 
> Birkin 40 in Full Barenia Fauve brush PHW is on theTOP of My wish list.
> From now he is the best I can get from normal purchase B Ghillies Barenia with brush PHW. / Canvas from 2013 Q
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558610
> View attachment 4558611


That's a very special bag!
I too prefer Barenia with brushed hardware but am happy with the B35 with shiny palladium I bought from boutique.
Again, you can place a custom order (not a RAC/a la carte/ special order) in Barenia if your store will allow it but I do not know if it can be a Birkin. My DH ordered a Barenia bag a bit larger than a B40, but not a Birkin or HAC model.


----------



## runner1234

DR2014 said:


> I asked my SA yesterday if I could do an SO this year, it would be my first... I think she said yes, but it was a confusing conversation!!  in any event, she said it would be in December, does that make sense?


Hermes loves to confuse us, so we have to come back in and spend in order to receive clarification


----------



## doctor_top

delete duplicate post


----------



## doctor_top

QuelleFromage said:


> That's a very special bag!
> I too prefer Barenia with brushed hardware but am happy with the B35 with shiny palladium I bought from boutique.
> Again, you can place a custom order (not a RAC/a la carte/ special order) in Barenia if your store will allow it but I do not know if it can be a Birkin. My DH ordered a Barenia bag a bit larger than a B40, but not a Birkin or HAC model.


Thank you for informations , We are Barenia fans  I will ask and keep update  , will keep My fingers crossed.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

Just a little over a year for Gris asphalte/etain brushed phw b30. This is my fastest SO so far. My other two were a noir chèvre k25 which took 19 or 20? months and a rose pourpre chèvre B30 which took 17 months.


----------



## BirkinLover77

allure244 said:


> Just a little over a year for Gris asphalte/etain brushed phw b30. This is my fastest SO so far. My other two were a noir chèvre k25 which took 19 or 20? months and a rose pourpre chèvre B30 which took 17 months.


Beautiful. Love the color combo for your SO. Enjoy


----------



## acrowcounted

allure244 said:


> Just a little over a year for Gris asphalte/etain brushed phw b30. This is my fastest SO so far. My other two were a noir chèvre k25 which took 19 or 20? months and a rose pourpre chèvre B30 which took 17 months.


This combo is a neutrals dream!  Congrats!


----------



## DR2014

runner1234 said:


> Hermes loves to confuse us, so we have to come back in and spend in order to receive clarification


That is EXACTLY what always happens to me!!!  LOL


----------



## GoldFish8

allure244 said:


> Just a little over a year for Gris asphalte/etain brushed phw b30. This is my fastest SO so far. My other two were a noir chèvre k25 which took 19 or 20? months and a rose pourpre chèvre B30 which took 17 months.


Yay!!! You got it! It is so beautiful  hopefully mine will come as quickly as yours too


----------



## periogirl28

@doctor_top You could try asking your SM for a HaC in Barenia. They might let you do that as a Horizon order but the price will not be the same as a Birkin 40 PO.


----------



## hopiko

allure244 said:


> Just a little over a year for Gris asphalte/etain brushed phw b30. This is my fastest SO so far. My other two were a noir chèvre k25 which took 19 or 20? months and a rose pourpre chèvre B30 which took 17 months.


Stunning...the brushed hw and contrast stitch make it!  Enjoy!


----------



## allure244

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful. Love the color combo for your SO. Enjoy





acrowcounted said:


> This combo is a neutrals dream!  Congrats!



Thank you. This is the first time I have been daring enough to do a bicolor exterior bag so I decided to go for two neutrals to be safer. I am happy with the outcome.



GoldFish8 said:


> Yay!!! You got it! It is so beautiful  hopefully mine will come as quickly as yours too


 
Thanks and I hope you get your neutral SO soon too.



hopiko said:


> Stunning...the brushed hw and contrast stitch make it!  Enjoy!



Thanks. This is my first bag with brushed phw and I really like it. I also forgot to mention in my original post that the contrast stitch is Gris pale which is just a hair darker than natural color stitch. It’s a very pale grey. After I ordered my bag, I saw pictures of a similar one on Instagram with inverted stitch (dark grey stitch on the lighter grey part and light grey stitch on the darker grey part) and that was nice too.


----------



## craielover

Ordered in May, and my first SO came in last Friday. I haven't even gotten my semester offer yet (and will sadly loose that opportunity). Will pick up tomorrow.


----------



## rachi_fan

hermesbos said:


> That is so interesting. I am also not sure if I should do RT with GA or RT with BI... but I already have a Rose Azalee with Etoupe B30, so maybe RT with BI can be some different.
> 
> Where are you located? I am in US, and I have not yet get confirmed from my SA when can I place my SO this turn yet.
> 
> Also please let me know if you end up with RT with BI or something different?
> 
> Thanks.


I've done it ! It was hard and long decision but with my SM and dear SA's help .


hermesbos said:


> That is so interesting. I am also not sure if I should do RT with GA or RT with BI... but I already have a Rose Azalee with Etoupe B30, so maybe RT with BI can be some different.
> 
> Where are you located? I am in US, and I have not yet get confirmed from my SA when can I place my SO this turn yet.
> 
> Also please let me know if you end up with RT with BI or something different?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there
I am in Australia . I normally get offered one SO per year , this is my third SO so far. 
I ended up choosing Verso option for my B25 . It was a very hard decision as I really wanted a multicolor Birkin. 
My SM convinced me to go with verso option, he said ostrich Bleu Iris is such an elegant colour , it actually looked the best just by itself and I agree with him. He also said “ if you really want to go with multi option , we could always do it next year ” I was like “.......... okay , i’m Sold!” 
The wallet is RT in ostrich next to BI , FYI


I pick contrast stitching  ( 9D) for a bit of fun , oh , the interior is also 9D . 


Hardware is RGHW, 


I am so excited !!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

allure244 said:


> Just a little over a year for Gris asphalte/etain brushed phw b30. This is my fastest SO so far. My other two were a noir chèvre k25 which took 19 or 20? months and a rose pourpre chèvre B30 which took 17 months.


Many congrats on this neutral beauty! Two of my favorite colors together


----------



## Israeli_Flava

allure244 said:


> Just a little over a year for Gris asphalte/etain brushed phw b30. This is my fastest SO so far. My other two were a noir chèvre k25 which took 19 or 20? months and a rose pourpre chèvre B30 which took 17 months.


This is spectacular!!!!!!!!!!!
The stitching is magic!


----------



## bluemagician28

Manon07 said:


> Placed order April 2019. Picked up August 2019. 5 months!!!!


What color is the green?


----------



## LVLover

So I passed on my SO this year because I really want a Birkin SO with handles, sangles, and inside one color and the body of the bag a second color. As for the piping I'm open to it matching either the color. This was offered before because I have an SO bag like this. 

Does anyone have any intel on if the versions will change each SO season? My SA has me down for an SO for the S/S 2020  SO season, however he cannot tell me what versions will be available.


----------



## acrowcounted

LVLover said:


> So I passed on my SO this year because I really want a Birkin SO with handles, sangles, and inside one color and the body of the bag a second color. As for the piping I'm open to it matching either the color. This was offered before because I have an SO bag like this.
> 
> Does anyone have any intel on if the versions will change each SO season? My SA has me down for an SO for the S/S 2020  SO season, however he cannot tell me what versions will be available.


The new SO system is that the window is open for Paris to accept SOs from roughly September-May, or until all allocated slots are taken. In other words, supposedly there will no longer be a “S/S 2020 SO season” as it is rolled into end of the current session. Also, the system has been for a few years now that new options originated in the fall sessions only (with following spring sessions having identical options, barring rare changes) which is probably why H decided to just merge them together into one time window.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LVLover said:


> So I passed on my SO this year because I really want a Birkin SO with handles, sangles, and inside one color and the body of the bag a second color. As for the piping I'm open to it matching either the color. This was offered before because I have an SO bag like this.
> 
> Does anyone have any intel on if the versions will change each SO season? My SA has me down for an SO for the S/S 2020  SO season, however he cannot tell me what versions will be available.


Are you saying your store didn't allow you to place a multicolor (version 3) birkin SO therefore you passed on the opportunity to place a SO this round?

I do know there were some changes to the versions this round but multicolor was still an option AFAIK....and what was posted here.


----------



## Rhl2987

I received an email today that I can place my third SO! It will be done during an event later in November so I have over a month to mull over my choices. I will do a K25 sellier in ostrich, Chevre, or Togo. I’m going to go for a bicolor exterior, since I have not done that before.  Likely permabrass hardware this time.


----------



## LVLover

Israeli_Flava said:


> Are you saying your store didn't allow you to place a multicolor (version 3) birkin SO therefore you passed on the opportunity to place a SO this round?
> 
> 
> 
> I do know there were some changes to the versions this round but multicolor was still an option AFAIK....and what was posted here.




I thought version 3 was the 2nd color as the side Panels, handles, piping, and inside. I want  the side panels to match the body of bag.

Is this not correct??

Can someone please post what versions are available for birkin?


----------



## runner1234

rachi_fan said:


> I've done it ! It was hard and long decision but with my SM and dear SA's help .
> 
> Hi there
> I am in Australia . I normally get offered one SO per year , this is my third SO so far.
> I ended up choosing Verso option for my B25 . It was a very hard decision as I really wanted a multicolor Birkin.
> My SM convinced me to go with verso option, he said ostrich Bleu Iris is such an elegant colour , it actually looked the best just by itself and I agree with him. He also said “ if you really want to go with multi option , we could always do it next year ” I was like “.......... okay , i’m Sold!”
> The wallet is RT in ostrich next to BI , FYI
> View attachment 4559571
> 
> I pick contrast stitching  ( 9D) for a bit of fun , oh , the interior is also 9D .
> View attachment 4559573
> 
> Hardware is RGHW,
> View attachment 4559576
> 
> I am so excited !!!!


Beautiful!


----------



## Luvhcv

acrowcounted said:


> The new SO system is that the window is open for Paris to accept SOs from roughly September-May, or until all allocated slots are taken. In other words, supposedly there will no longer be a “S/S 2020 SO season” as it is rolled into end of the current session. Also, the system has been for a few years now that new options originated in the fall sessions only (with following spring sessions having identical options, barring rare changes) which is probably why H decided to just merge them together into one time window.


This definitely explains all the chatter about a new SO process and the fact that numbers allotted to stores have been cut down substantially from previous years.  My guess is Paris is trying to catch up and produce SOs quicker and more timely to prevent clients from losing interest in their SO combinations they placed.


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> Are you saying your store didn't allow you to place a multicolor (version 3) birkin SO therefore you passed on the opportunity to place a SO this round?
> 
> I do know there were some changes to the versions this round but multicolor was still an option AFAIK....and what was posted here.


This is the version that you're referring to:






While the version that @LVLover is referring to is this:







LVLover said:


> I thought version 3 was the 2nd color as the side Panels, handles, piping, and inside. I want  the side panels to match the body of bag.
> 
> Is this not correct??
> 
> Can someone please post what versions are available for birkin?


Yes, you are correct that the version you want is not an option. It hasn't been since the new a la carte process began in FW 2016 with the SO kit.

The two bicolor versions available for the Birkin and Kelly for SO is either verso (single color exterior and contrast lining)





And the multico version which is what I posted above:


----------



## Lady_S

Anyone doing a mini kelly SO? Debating whether to go for k25 or mini kelly ii. Any thoughts?


----------



## Angelian

LVLover said:


> So I passed on my SO this year because I really want a Birkin SO with handles, sangles, and inside one color and the body of the bag a second color. As for the piping I'm open to it matching either the color. This was offered before because I have an SO bag like this.
> 
> Does anyone have any intel on if the versions will change each SO season? My SA has me down for an SO for the S/S 2020  SO season, however he cannot tell me what versions will be available.





LVLover said:


> I thought version 3 was the 2nd color as the side Panels, handles, piping, and inside. I want  the side panels to match the body of bag.
> 
> Is this not correct??
> 
> Can someone please post what versions are available for birkin?



Up until this SO round, these were the versions (credit to the IGer). You are referring to version 4 for a B right? Handles, sangles, inside but also piping in a second colour. The side panels match the body of the bag, as opposed to version 5. 
(! Please note that this was posted in June of this year and may not match what is now offered for the current SO round, as I don’t have intel on the versions!)


----------



## LVLover

Meta said:


> This is the version that you're referring to:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While the version that @LVLover is referring to is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you are correct that the version you want is not an option. It hasn't been since the new a la carte process began in FW 2016 with the SO kit.
> 
> The two bicolor versions available for the Birkin and Kelly for SO is either verso (single color exterior and contrast lining)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the multico version which is what I posted above:



Yes this exactly. Thank You!



Angelian said:


> Up until this SO round, these were the versions (credit to the IGer). You are referring to version 4 for a B right? Handles, sangles, inside but also piping in a second colour. The side panels match the body of the bag, as opposed to version 5.
> (! Please note that this was posted in June of this year and may not match what is now offered for the current SO round, as I don’t have intel on the versions!)
> View attachment 4563445



Yes from this image, I want version 4. My SA told me {version 4} was not available because knew I wanted it. Thus, offered to “postpone” my SO until the spring. My store is a very very busy store so maybe their allotted SO slots refresh in the spring?? I have no clue about the new SO process discussed.


----------



## pinkorchid20

For various reasons, my better half started his own relationship with an SA at our home store (no joint account as we never showed up as a couple there). After his 2nd visit today, he was surprisingly offered an SO when he mentioned Anemone as one preferred color for SLGs or a Bolide. He went for a B30, Anemone Chèvre, Bleu Indigo lining, brushed Palladium HW (he was spot on with his choice!). Only thing he will still have to choose is the stitching and will have to submit the final SO on Tuesday. His SA will send the thread options on Monday, but just wanted to ask for advice from the more experienced SO ladies in this thread since I am torn between blue, pink, burgundy and grey stitching. If the bag ever shows up, it will be pretty loud already due to its colour and size, so ideally I‘d like something subtle that offers a modern contrast. I am considering Prune, Prunoir, Cyclamen, Gris Perle, Bleu France, Bleu Electrique. Maybe even a dark blue stitching matching the interior. Still baffled that he was given this opportunity without ever mentioning a Birkin and without spending a massive amount (I am a regular customer with my SA for a long time and am hardly ever offered one option of a quota bag per year), so any advice and help would be appreciated.


----------



## Meta

LVLover said:


> Yes this exactly. Thank You!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes from this image, I want version 4. My SA told me {version 4} was not available because knew I wanted it. Thus, offered to “postpone” my SO until the spring. My store is a very very busy store so maybe their allotted SO slots refresh in the spring?? I have no clue about the new SO process discussed.


Pleasure.  You might want to ask your SA to double check on the new SO process. My intel coincides with what @acrowcounted mentioned in her earlier post.  Changes to versions only happen in the Fall so even if you were to place an SO in Spring (if your store is choosing to divide SO slots to have 2 windows as they were in the past), the version you want still isn't an option.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Thanks for all the recent clarifications. One thing I’m confused about is I thought I read earlier that if you pick verso (one color outside, diff color inside) you don’t have the option for contrast stitching??? Isn’t that right? @Meta


----------



## LKNN

This is what my SA told me when i placed my SO last month. I was told that if you wanted contrast stitching,  the inside and outside of the bag need to be the same color.



Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks for all the recent clarifications. One thing I’m confused about is I thought I read earlier that if you pick verso (one color outside, diff color inside) you don’t have the option for contrast stitching??? Isn’t that right? @Meta


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LKNN said:


> This is what my SA told me when i placed my SO last month. I was told that if you wanted contrast stitching,  the inside and outside of the bag need to be the same color.


Ok thanks so I’m not going crazy then hahahhah thank you! I’m all set then on what I will order. So excited!!! Xo


----------



## pinkorchid20

LKNN said:


> This is what my SA told me when i placed my SO last month. I was told that if you wanted contrast stitching,  the inside and outside of the bag need to be the same color.


Thank you for that info - also solves my issue.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Mrs.Z

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thanks for all the recent clarifications. One thing I’m confused about is I thought I read earlier that if you pick verso (one color outside, diff color inside) you don’t have the option for contrast stitching??? Isn’t that right? @Meta


I just ordered a verso with contrast stitch last week.


----------



## LKNN

Really?! 
I specifically wanted contrast stitching with the verso version and was told it wasn't an option. So i did version #2 (verso) with differing interior-exterior colors WITHOUT contrast stitching. 



Mrs.Z said:


> I just ordered a verso with contrast stitch last week.


----------



## LVLover

LKNN said:


> Really?!
> I specifically wanted contrast stitching with the verso version and was told it wasn't an option. So i did version #2 (verso) with differing interior-exterior colors WITHOUT contrast stitching.



I was told the same, no contrast stitching w/ verso version. @LKNN, was your SO actually submitted and accepted? It’s one thing to pick everything out and a whole other thing to have SO submitted and accepted.


----------



## Mrs.Z

LKNN said:


> Really?!
> I specifically wanted contrast stitching with the verso version and was told it wasn't an option. So i did version #2 (verso) with differing interior-exterior colors WITHOUT contrast stitching.


See also post # 5697, she also created a verso with contrast stitch


----------



## nymeria

Does anyone have the Kelly size and leather options available?
I have scrolled through the thread ( found the B info, right after the exterior and interior color charts,) but no Kelly. If I missed it, please just redirect me.Thanks


----------



## iamyumi

My chèvre sellier Kelly finally arrived last week... order placed in Nov 2017
Gris Perle and Bleu Electric


----------



## Meta

nymeria said:


> Does anyone have the Kelly size and leather options available?
> I have scrolled through the thread ( found the B info, right after the exterior and interior color charts,) but no Kelly. If I missed it, please just redirect me.Thanks


What specific details would you like to know? Are you planning on ordering a Kelly Retourne in Swift?


----------



## LKNN

@LVLover i was wondering the same thing (weather @Mrs.Z has heard back from Paris yet on the SO being accepted). My SO (one color on interior and one color on exterior; version #2) 
was placed in Paris and as far as i know accepted.


----------



## acrowcounted

iamyumi said:


> My chèvre sellier Kelly finally arrived last week... order placed in Nov 2017
> Gris Perle and Bleu Electric
> View attachment 4563751
> 
> View attachment 4563750


Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Mrs.Z

LKNN said:


> @LVLover i was wondering the same thing (weather @Mrs.Z has heard back from Paris yet on the SO being accepted). My SO (one color on interior and one color on exterior; version #2)
> was placed in Paris and as far as i know accepted.


This is my first SO, my SA filled out the worksheet and was confident it would only take 6 months which I found shocking.  I haven’t received any other communications or confirmations.


----------



## hopiko

LVLover said:


> I was told the same, no contrast stitching w/ verso version. @LKNN, was your SO actually submitted and accepted? It’s one thing to pick everything out and a whole other thing to have SO submitted and accepted.


I ordered a 2 color bag and as far as I know, the thread color i picked (I would say "coordinating" rather than contrasting...but it is not tonal either) was accepted.  I was also told to expect the bag far sooner than in the past as they are turning them out much more quickly now....but we'll see how that plays out!  My longest wait so far has been 23 months, shortest was 7 months.  If it arrives in 6 months or less, I would be elated! It has only been 2 weeks and I am so excited for this bag to arrive!!!


----------



## hopiko

pinkorchid20 said:


> For various reasons, my better half started his own relationship with an SA at our home store (no joint account as we never showed up as a couple there). After his 2nd visit today, he was surprisingly offered an SO when he mentioned Anemone as one preferred color for SLGs or a Bolide. He went for a B30, Anemone Chèvre, Bleu Indigo lining, brushed Palladium HW (he was spot on with his choice!). Only thing he will still have to choose is the stitching and will have to submit the final SO on Tuesday. His SA will send the thread options on Monday, but just wanted to ask for advice from the more experienced SO ladies in this thread since I am torn between blue, pink, burgundy and grey stitching. If the bag ever shows up, it will be pretty loud already due to its colour and size, so ideally I‘d like something subtle that offers a modern contrast. I am considering Prune, Prunoir, Cyclamen, Gris Perle, Bleu France, Bleu Electrique. Maybe even a dark blue stitching matching the interior. Still baffled that he was given this opportunity without ever mentioning a Birkin and without spending a massive amount (I am a regular customer with my SA for a long time and am hardly ever offered one option of a quota bag per year), so any advice and help would be appreciated.


Hi...hope this will help...here -Hermes Special Orders - How long did yours take? -is a picture of my Togo anemone SO with Gris Mouette interior and stitching to give you a sense of a grey contrast stitch.


----------



## pinkorchid20

hopiko said:


> Hi...hope this will help...here -Hermes Special Orders - How long did yours take? -is a picture of my Togo anemone SO with Gris Mouette interior and stitching to give you a sense of a grey contrast stitch.


Thank you so much - this is exactly how I had imagined Anemone to look like with grey stitching. A wonderful contrast and beautiful bag. Based on the discussion of contrast stitching options, I just may have to switch my interior lining to Gris Perle for matching Gris Perle stitching - not sure I am keen on such a light interior.


----------



## nymeria

Meta said:


> What specific details would you like to know? Are you planning on ordering a Kelly Retourne in Swift?


Would love to if its an option in 28 ( I think the 25 is available ( rarely) in "real life"). But don't know if its even being offered. And my SA ( who is awesome) corroborates what has been said here- the number of SOs being given out overall is significantly decreased from last year- so I am NOT happy, as it may not happen this season..,sigh


----------



## nymeria

nymeria said:


> Would love to if its an option in 28 ( I think the 25 is available ( rarely) in "real life"). But don't know if its even being offered. And my SA ( who is awesome) corroborates what has been said here- the number of SOs being given out overall is significantly decreased from last year- so I am NOT happy, as it may not happen this season..,sigh


and undeniably black!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## craielover

Mrs.Z said:


> This is my first SO, my SA filled out the worksheet and was confident it would only take 6 months which I found shocking.  I haven’t received any other communications or confirmations.


Yes. Many epsom/togo/swift bags lately take only slightly longer than 3-4 months to arrive at the store.


----------



## runner1234

Lady_S said:


> Anyone doing a mini kelly SO? Debating whether to go for k25 or mini kelly ii. Any thoughts?


i ordered a mini kelly in emerald croc! but K25 is more versatile if you don't already have one.. its my favorite size


----------



## runner1234

iamyumi said:


> My chèvre sellier Kelly finally arrived last week... order placed in Nov 2017
> Gris Perle and Bleu Electric
> View attachment 4563751
> 
> View attachment 4563750


Stunning!!


----------



## Hat Trick

iamyumi said:


> My chèvre sellier Kelly finally arrived last week... order placed in Nov 2017
> Gris Perle and Bleu Electric
> View attachment 4563751
> 
> View attachment 4563750



 Beautiful!


----------



## tlamdang08

iamyumi said:


> My chèvre sellier Kelly finally arrived last week... order placed in Nov 2017
> Gris Perle and Bleu Electric
> View attachment 4563751
> 
> View attachment 4563750


Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## nymeria

iamyumi said:


> My chèvre sellier Kelly finally arrived last week... order placed in Nov 2017
> Gris Perle and Bleu Electric
> View attachment 4563751
> 
> View attachment 4563750


Truly stunning


----------



## Meta

nymeria said:


> Would love to if its an option in 28 ( I think the 25 is available ( rarely) in "real life"). But don't know if its even being offered. And my SA ( who is awesome) corroborates what has been said here- the number of SOs being given out overall is significantly decreased from last year- so I am NOT happy, as it may not happen this season..,sigh


Yes, Swift is available to SO in 28 for Kelly Retourne and black is an option.


----------



## nymeria

Meta said:


> Yes, Swift is available to SO in 28 for Kelly Retourne and black is an option.


Thank you!! Much appreciated! Just the fact that it exists really makes me feel better.( now let's cross all fingers and toes that my SM gives my SA another a la carte!)


----------



## cavluv

iamyumi said:


> My chèvre sellier Kelly finally arrived last week... order placed in Nov 2017
> Gris Perle and Bleu Electric
> View attachment 4563751
> 
> View attachment 4563750



So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

iamyumi said:


> My chèvre sellier Kelly finally arrived last week... order placed in Nov 2017
> Gris Perle and Bleu Electric
> View attachment 4563751
> 
> View attachment 4563750


Beautiful contrast!


----------



## FreddieMac

This is pure curiosity as I'm not currently in the market for an SO, but I've seen a number of Kelly Lettres and Au Galop show up on IG in the last couple weeks.
Are these combinations still available for order, or was that only for the last season SO's?
What sort of colour combos are available, if so?


----------



## Kkho

Haven’t been on PurseForum for super long.  This is my 5th SO but my first SO offer by my Paris SA and was wondering if anyone has placed a k28 sellier in chèvre in Paris and how long it took? Do SOs ordered in Paris arrive quicker than other countries? I did a chèvre sellier K28 and it took 2 years and it was ordered in Germany. Just curious? Thanks if anyone can advise.


----------



## Meta

FreddieMac said:


> Are these combinations still available for order, or was that only for the last season SO's?
> What sort of colour combos are available, if so?


They were only available for last two rounds of SO.


----------



## honhon

iamyumi said:


> My chèvre sellier Kelly finally arrived last week... order placed in Nov 2017
> Gris Perle and Bleu Electric
> View attachment 4563751
> 
> View attachment 4563750


is the hardware permabrass?


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

iamyumi said:


> My chèvre sellier Kelly finally arrived last week... order placed in Nov 2017
> Gris Perle and Bleu Electric
> View attachment 4563751
> 
> View attachment 4563750


Gorgeous!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Dreaming Big

Help - does anyone have a black/white or Black/gray bicolor with inverted stitching?
I order black/gris perle chevre K25 with gris pale stitching, but I’m thinking about doing inverted stitching instead.


----------



## 1gunro

iamyumi said:


> My chèvre sellier Kelly finally arrived last week... order placed in Nov 2017
> Gris Perle and Bleu Electric
> View attachment 4563751
> 
> View attachment 4563750



Lovely combo! Very striking! Congratulations!!


----------



## FreddieMac

Meta said:


> They were only available for last two rounds of SO.



Thanks 
It certainly sounds like they're finding a new focus with this latest round of SO's to streamline and speed up the process, which certainly marries with some of the more recent delivery timings, let's just hope they don't stray too far and stop some of the more unique SO aspects in the process.


----------



## craielover

FreddieMac said:


> This is pure curiosity as I'm not currently in the market for an SO, but I've seen a number of Kelly Lettres and Au Galop show up on IG in the last couple weeks.
> Are these combinations still available for order, or was that only for the last season SO's?
> What sort of colour combos are available, if so?


Don't know about current season. They were not available by the end of last round (May 2019) - I was really hoping for it but was told the limit has been reached before SO opened up for our store.


----------



## iamyumi

acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous combo!





runner1234 said:


> Stunning!!


 


Hat Trick said:


> Beautiful!





tlamdang08 said:


> Beautiful, congrats!





nymeria said:


> Truly stunning





cavluv said:


> So gorgeous!!!!





westcoastgal said:


> Beautiful contrast!





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Gorgeous!





1gunro said:


> Lovely combo! Very striking! Congratulations!!



thank you! I finally got a chance to take it out today and thought I would take a pic of it under day light


----------



## iamyumi

honhon said:


> is the hardware permabrass?


Brushed PHW


----------



## azukitea

iamyumi said:


> thank you! I finally got a chance to take it out today and thought I would take a pic of it under day light
> View attachment 4564778


Love gris perle in Chevre, the leather type shows off the perle shade perfectly.


----------



## 1gunro

The brushed PHW was the perfect choice! Goes with the gris perle very well! And chevre is one of my personal favorite leathers!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

iamyumi said:


> thank you! I finally got a chance to take it out today and thought I would take a pic of it under day light
> View attachment 4564778


Wow it really is grey pearly shade. Can we see a pic in the sun? I bet it glimmers =)
 I love it!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on PurseForum for super long.  This is my 5th SO but my first SO offer by my Paris SA and was wondering if anyone has placed a k28 sellier in chèvre in Paris and how long it took? Do SOs ordered in Paris arrive quicker than other countries? I did a chèvre sellier K28 and it took 2 years and it was ordered in Germany. Just curious? Thanks if anyone can advise.


K25 sellier in chèvre in Paris
Ready to pick up in February 2019
Order placed on May 2017 (21 months total),
BUT apparently it only went into production /system for production on September 2017 (so 17 months?) ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## westcoastgal

allure244 said:


> Just a little over a year for Gris asphalte/etain brushed phw b30. This is my fastest SO so far. My other two were a noir chèvre k25 which took 19 or 20? months and a rose pourpre chèvre B30 which took 17 months.


Stunning. Love a neutral bicolor. Congrats!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on PurseForum for super long.  This is my 5th SO but my first SO offer by my Paris SA and was wondering if anyone has placed a k28 sellier in chèvre in Paris and how long it took? Do SOs ordered in Paris arrive quicker than other countries? I did a chèvre sellier K28 and it took 2 years and it was ordered in Germany. Just curious? Thanks if anyone can advise.


Mine took just over two years, ordered in Paris. But this was a while ago and it seems faster lately. We hope


----------



## LKNN

Please comment on how long your Chevre mysore (only) B/K sellier or retourne, respectively; took to produce. If you're feeling generous-- please include the country/ state/ region you placed your SO.


----------



## honhon

FSH.  chèvre B30's got delivered on average 8 months last 3 times.  currently just placed an order of chèvre K25 sellier, lets see how long that takes


----------



## LKNN

honhon said:


> FSH.  chèvre B30's got delivered on average 8 months last 3 times.  currently just placed an order of chèvre K25 sellier, lets see how long that takes


Really interested to see how long yours takes. I chickened out on the last three SOs placed at FSH given the crazy wait times ive read about  for chevre K selliers (i will not be week for Spring SO season!). There's chatter that wait times for chevre SOs have deceased  significantly. Hoping we can quantify  the chatter with this thread!
Sending out good vibes that you get yours in soon!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Previous Chèvre Bs at FSH arrived 6 months on the dot. Latest Chèvre 25 K Sellier in London took 1 year 6 months.


----------



## allure244

1) noir chèvre k25 sellier took 19-20 months 
2) rose pourpre chèvre B30 took 17 months

Both orders placed in USA


----------



## periogirl28

Looks like it's back to the usual. Just received email from FSH, Kelly 25 Sellier Epsom, ready in exactly 6 months.


----------



## westcoastgal

periogirl28 said:


> Looks like it's back to the usual. Just received email from FSH, Kelly 25 Sellier Epsom, ready in exactly 6 months.


Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

8 months for my B30 in chevre! Placing an order for chevre B25 in Novemeber.
Hoping that will come as quickly as @periogirl28 's SOs arrive!!!!!!!


----------



## rk4265

Israeli_Flava said:


> 8 months for my B30 in chevre! Placing an order for chevre B25 in Novemeber.
> Hoping that will come as quickly as @periogirl28 's SOs arrive!!!!!!!


Ooh. What specs are you planning on for your b25


----------



## sbelle

Noir sellier Kelly 28 - 3 years.  Ordered 2016, received 2019.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chèvre k32, Paris, 22 months
Chèvre K28, London, 2 years and change
Chèvre K25, USA, 20 months
Chèvre B30, USA, eleven weeks (<. 3 months)


----------



## Notorious Pink

Almost exactly a year to the day
Ordered Thursday, October 11, 2018
Arrived Thursday, October 10, 2019
B30 in Chevre


----------



## hbr

Just got the email! K25 Vert Vertigo Ostrich with Ultraviolet interior and BGHW is ready after just over 11 months from FSH.  I was told it would take 6-9 months, so not too far off the original time estimate.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hbr said:


> Just got the email! K25 Vert Vertigo Ostrich with Ultraviolet interior and BGHW is ready after just over 11 months from FSH.  I was told it would take 6-9 months, so not too far off the original time estimate.


WOW! I can't wait to see it! Very unique color combo and is sounds divine!!
Is it sellier?


----------



## Rhl2987

Blue Hydra Chevre (Blue Paon interior) K28 Sellier in the US. It took about 23 months. 
Rose Pourpre Chevre (Anemone interior) B25 also in the US. It’s been 23 months and I’m still waiting. 
I’m torn between a Togo and Chevre K25 sellier for my third order.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> Almost exactly a year to the day
> Ordered Thursday, October 11, 2018
> Arrived Thursday, October 10, 2019
> B30 in Chevre


----------



## craielover

Looks like lots of SOs are getting into the store last and this week! Congratulations everyone! 
I picked up mine last week but just got some nice shots! More on my IG if you're interested.


----------



## hbr

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW! I can't wait to see it! Very unique color combo and is sounds divine!!
> Is it sellier?


Thank you!!  It is 25 Sellier   I hope I fall in love with it when I see it!  Fingers crossed!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sarahll

Hi ladies, 

could you give some suggestions on the following combination:
1. Mini kelly II with Rose tyrien ostrich verso
2. K25 retourne in Craie togo + Jaune Ambre verso
Which one would you choose? i like mini k's structured shape and also like k25's size. tone between craie and rose tyrien....


----------



## twigz

My k28 sellier chèvre took three years, I've had a k28 retourne chèvre take up to nearly 4.5 years!


----------



## Rhl2987

sarahll said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> could you give some suggestions on the following combination:
> 1. Mini kelly II with Rose tyrien ostrich verso
> 2. K25 retourne in Craie togo + Jaune Ambre verso
> Which one would you choose? i like mini k's structured shape and also like k25's size. tone between craie and rose tyrien....


What else do you have in your collection? And what color hardware are you interested in? I am preferential to ostrich and Kelly Sellier's, so I would pick the mini Kelly and do a yellow or other bright interior. Both sound lovely!


----------



## LKNN

If you like the mini K's structure and the K25 size I'd suggest a K25 sellier; in craie (epsom or togo). 
Nonetheless,  with the two options given I'd pick #2..


sarahll said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> could you give some suggestions on the following combination:
> 1. Mini kelly II with Rose tyrien ostrich verso
> 2. K25 retourne in Craie togo + Jaune Ambre verso
> Which one would you choose? i like mini k's structured shape and also like k25's size. tone between craie and rose tyrien....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

HUGE DILEMMA:
A friend of mine texted me a pic of the latest Birkin touch with the Noisette chevre...
well that pic has started a huge dilemma in my mind because I fell in love with that bag!
I'm seriously confused.
I thought I knew what I was going to order next month (Noir chevre B25, which I have wanted for 6 years but always got distracted) but last night I had a dream that I placed a completely different order.

Noisette chevre is not a color I'm hugely familiar with but I have fallen deeply for it in the recent pictures posted all over the internet.
What do those familiar with this color in chevre think of it????
I'm strongly considering ordering it in a sellier K28 with RGHW.  I think this chestnut color (and yes I want to add a classic contrast stitching for flare) with rose gold will make me faint. H E L P ..... opinions???
Is anyone else ordering this color?

p.s. I currently own both black and gold birkins w/ GHW and will not sell them. Sooooo both SO options I'm considering are a tiny bit redundant color-wise, but that is not a factor because I wear them to death and they are my favorites.


----------



## sarahfl

Israeli_Flava said:


> 8 months for my B30 in chevre! Placing an order for chevre B25 in Novemeber.
> Hoping that will come as quickly as @periogirl28 's SOs arrive!!!!!!!


My chevre B25 ordered in Oct in Paris took only 6 month. However, my Chevre K25 ordered in Nov in Paris is still no where to see. Looks like K25 in Epsom is much faster than in Chevre.


----------



## 27leborse

Israeli_Flava said:


> HUGE DILEMMA:
> A friend of mine texted me a pic of the latest Birkin touch with the Noisette chevre...
> well that pic has started a huge dilemma in my mind because I fell in love with that bag!
> I'm seriously confused.
> I thought I knew what I was going to order next month (Noir chevre B25, which I have wanted for 6 years but always got distracted) but last night I had a dream that I placed a completely different order.
> 
> Noisette chevre is not a color I'm hugely familiar with but I have fallen deeply for it in the recent pictures posted all over the internet.
> What do those familiar with this color in chevre think of it????
> I'm strongly considering ordering it in a sellier K28 with RGHW.  I think this chestnut color (and yes I want to add a classic contrast stitching for flare) with rose gold will make me faint. H E L P ..... opinions???
> Is anyone else ordering this color?
> 
> p.s. I currently own both black and gold birkins w/ GHW and will not sell them. Sooooo both SO options I'm considering are a tiny bit redundant color-wise, but that is not a factor because I wear them to death and they are my favorites.


I’m a big chèvre fan and have a karo GM in noisette chèvre.  IMO the color is quite similar to my patina’d fauve barenia birkin 30. I cannot imagine you would not be thrilled with it!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> HUGE DILEMMA:
> A friend of mine texted me a pic of the latest Birkin touch with the Noisette chevre...
> well that pic has started a huge dilemma in my mind because I fell in love with that bag!
> I'm seriously confused.
> I thought I knew what I was going to order next month (Noir chevre B25, which I have wanted for 6 years but always got distracted) but last night I had a dream that I placed a completely different order.
> 
> Noisette chevre is not a color I'm hugely familiar with but I have fallen deeply for it in the recent pictures posted all over the internet.
> What do those familiar with this color in chevre think of it????
> I'm strongly considering ordering it in a sellier K28 with RGHW.  I think this chestnut color (and yes I want to add a classic contrast stitching for flare) with rose gold will make me faint. H E L P ..... opinions???
> Is anyone else ordering this color?
> 
> p.s. I currently own both black and gold birkins w/ GHW and will not sell them. Sooooo both SO options I'm considering are a tiny bit redundant color-wise, but that is not a factor because I wear them to death and they are my favorites.



Babe, if you fell for the Chestnut shade go for it! I am afraid this round RGHW is still only available for Birkins and Constances only as far as I know. We have no idea why they won’t put them on Kellys.


----------



## westcoastgal

Israeli_Flava said:


> HUGE DILEMMA:
> A friend of mine texted me a pic of the latest Birkin touch with the Noisette chevre...
> well that pic has started a huge dilemma in my mind because I fell in love with that bag!
> I'm seriously confused.
> I thought I knew what I was going to order next month (Noir chevre B25, which I have wanted for 6 years but always got distracted) but last night I had a dream that I placed a completely different order.
> 
> Noisette chevre is not a color I'm hugely familiar with but I have fallen deeply for it in the recent pictures posted all over the internet.
> What do those familiar with this color in chevre think of it????
> I'm strongly considering ordering it in a sellier K28 with RGHW.  I think this chestnut color (and yes I want to add a classic contrast stitching for flare) with rose gold will make me faint. H E L P ..... opinions???
> Is anyone else ordering this color?
> 
> p.s. I currently own both black and gold birkins w/ GHW and will not sell them. Sooooo both SO options I'm considering are a tiny bit redundant color-wise, but that is not a factor because I wear them to death and they are my favorites.


The color is beautiful. I think you should stick with your original plan for a B25 in noir chèvre though, because you mentioned that you’ve gotten distracted for six years. Just playing devil’s advocate. What interior color would you do on the B25? What hardware?


----------



## runner1234

periogirl28 said:


> Babe, if you fell for the Chestnut shade go for it! I am afraid this round RGHW is still only available for Birkins and Constances only as far as I know. We have no idea why they won’t put them on Kellys.



I was told by my SA that RGHW is available for SO kellys this season. I wonder if she is mistaken? Or could it vary across boutiques (id imagine it shouldn’t)?? Has anyone else been told that they can order a kelly with RGHW?


----------



## periogirl28

runner1234 said:


> I was told by my SA that RGHW is available for SO kellys this season. I wonder if she is mistaken? Or could it vary across boutiques (id imagine it shouldn’t)?? Has anyone else been told that they can order a kelly with RGHW?


I would be very interested know this as well. I was informed that it was not available for my Kelly SO this round.  Also wondering why there are no RGHW PO Kellys to be seen if it is available for SO. The usual mysteries of Hermes.


----------



## runner1234

periogirl28 said:


> I would be very interested know this as well. I was informed that it was not available for my Kelly SO this round.  Also wondering why there are no RGHW PO Kellys to be seen if it is available for SO. The usual mysteries of Hermes.



When my SA initially took down my SO requests at the end of Sept I gave her the options of RGHW vs GHW if RGHW was not available (she said she did not know yet at that time); however I when I spoke with her today she said she confirmed that RGHW is available for SO kellys this season. I will ask her again when I see her on Sat.. I sometimes feel that TPF members know more than the SAs themselves lol


----------



## fawnhagh

periogirl28 said:


> I would be very interested know this as well. I was informed that it was not available for my Kelly SO this round.  Also wondering why there are no RGHW PO Kellys to be seen if it is available for SO. The usual mysteries of Hermes.


I was told the RGHW is available for kelly SO this round too.


----------



## fawnhagh

hbr said:


> Just got the email! K25 Vert Vertigo Ostrich with Ultraviolet interior and BGHW is ready after just over 11 months from FSH.  I was told it would take 6-9 months, so not too far off the original time estimate.


Oh your post gives me hope! Just submitted ostrich bicolor k25 for this round!


----------



## periogirl28

runner1234 said:


> When my SA initially took down my SO requests at the end of Sept I gave her the options of RGHW vs GHW if RGHW was not available (she said she did not know yet at that time); however I when I spoke with her today she said she confirmed that RGHW is available for SO kellys this season. I will ask her again when I see her on Sat.. I sometimes feel that TPF members know more than the SAs themselves lol





fawnhagh said:


> I was told the RGHW is available for kelly SO this round too.



This is excellent news, thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nymeria

Israeli_Flava said:


> HUGE DILEMMA:
> A friend of mine texted me a pic of the latest Birkin touch with the Noisette chevre...
> well that pic has started a huge dilemma in my mind because I fell in love with that bag!
> I'm seriously confused.
> I thought I knew what I was going to order next month (Noir chevre B25, which I have wanted for 6 years but always got distracted) but last night I had a dream that I placed a completely different order.
> 
> Noisette chevre is not a color I'm hugely familiar with but I have fallen deeply for it in the recent pictures posted all over the internet.
> What do those familiar with this color in chevre think of it????
> I'm strongly considering ordering it in a sellier K28 with RGHW.  I think this chestnut color (and yes I want to add a classic contrast stitching for flare) with rose gold will make me faint. H E L P ..... opinions???
> Is anyone else ordering this color?
> 
> p.s. I currently own both black and gold birkins w/ GHW and will not sell them. Sooooo both SO options I'm considering are a tiny bit redundant color-wise, but that is not a factor because I wear them to death and they are my favorites.



Chevre in noisette is heavenly- its the lining for barenia bags if not mistaken and truly gorgeous. Both are great choices and hugely wearable ( maybe the reason you keep putting off the noir is you know it will be offered every year....love to see that picture!


----------



## hopiko

periogirl28 said:


> I would be very interested know this as well. I was informed that it was not available for my Kelly SO this round.  Also wondering why there are no RGHW PO Kellys to be seen if it is available for SO. The usual mysteries of Hermes.





runner1234 said:


> When my SA initially took down my SO requests at the end of Sept I gave her the options of RGHW vs GHW if RGHW was not available (she said she did not know yet at that time); however I when I spoke with her today she said she confirmed that RGHW is available for SO kellys this season. I will ask her again when I see her on Sat.. I sometimes feel that TPF members know more than the SAs themselves lol





fawnhagh said:


> I was told the RGHW is available for kelly SO this round too.



When I placed my SO a few weeks ago, the “kit” had cards for each version available for each bag.  The cards had a picture on the front and the leather and hardware options on the back.  It was different for each version.  Then you picked from the interior and exterior lists (box had swatches of all organized by color) based on the leather available and then you picked thread.  Contrary to what others were told, I was able to order a bicolor k with custom (coordinating!) thread choice. I know this is different from what others have experienced.  It was better organized and easier to visualize than in the past.

RGHW was available for quite a few bags but not the chevre K25 that I ordered.


----------



## periogirl28

hopiko said:


> When I placed my SO a few weeks ago, the “kit” had cards for each version available for each bag.  The cards had a picture on the front and the leather and hardware options on the back.  It was different for each version.  Then you picked from the interior and exterior lists (box had swatches of all organized by color) based on the leather available and then you picked thread.  Contrary to what others were told, I was able to order a bicolor k with custom (coordinating!) thread choice. I know this is different from what others have experienced.  It was better organized and easier to visualize than in the past.
> 
> RGHW was available for quite a few bags but not the chevre K25 that I ordered.


Yes this is exactly what I know and have experienced so far. RGHW options for Birkins and Constances but not Kellys. I sometimes place my SOs via email so don’t always have the chance to see the A La Carte SO box and cards at the right time.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> When I placed my SO a few weeks ago, the “kit” had cards for each version available for each bag.  The cards had a picture on the front and the leather and hardware options on the back.  It was different for each version.  Then you picked from the interior and exterior lists (box had swatches of all organized by color) based on the leather available and then you picked thread.  Contrary to what others were told, I was able to order a bicolor k with custom (coordinating!) thread choice. I know this is different from what others have experienced.  It was better organized and easier to visualize than in the past.
> 
> RGHW was available for quite a few bags but not the chevre K25 that I ordered.


Hmmmm.... ok. Well since I was debating the K28 in Noisette chevre RGHW primarily because I thought I could order it with RGHW, I will just wait and see what my boutique offers for K and if I can't do RGHW, I will stick with noir chevre B25 rghw... Thanks for your detailed insight babe!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

runner1234 said:


> When my SA initially took down my SO requests at the end of Sept I gave her the options of RGHW vs GHW if RGHW was not available (she said she did not know yet at that time); however I when I spoke with her today she said she confirmed that RGHW is available for SO kellys this season. I will ask her again when I see her on Sat.. I sometimes feel that TPF members know more than the SAs themselves lol


Yes, please confirm RGHW is available for K!!! What size did you order? xo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

westcoastgal said:


> The color is beautiful. I think you should stick with your original plan for a B25 in noir chèvre though, because you mentioned that you’ve gotten distracted for six years. Just playing devil’s advocate. What interior color would you do on the B25? What hardware?


I planned on Rose Poupre interior with RGHW on both orders...


----------



## Dreaming Big

Israeli_Flava said:


> HUGE DILEMMA:
> A friend of mine texted me a pic of the latest Birkin touch with the Noisette chevre...
> well that pic has started a huge dilemma in my mind because I fell in love with that bag!
> I'm seriously confused.
> I thought I knew what I was going to order next month (Noir chevre B25, which I have wanted for 6 years but always got distracted) but last night I had a dream that I placed a completely different order.
> 
> Noisette chevre is not a color I'm hugely familiar with but I have fallen deeply for it in the recent pictures posted all over the internet.
> What do those familiar with this color in chevre think of it????
> I'm strongly considering ordering it in a sellier K28 with RGHW.  I think this chestnut color (and yes I want to add a classic contrast stitching for flare) with rose gold will make me faint. H E L P ..... opinions???
> Is anyone else ordering this color?
> 
> p.s. I currently own both black and gold birkins w/ GHW and will not sell them. Sooooo both SO options I'm considering are a tiny bit redundant color-wise, but that is not a factor because I wear them to death and they are my favorites.


I came SOOOO close to ordering a noisette B30. I am missing a gold B30 and I thought this would be a nice twist. I decided to cross my fingers for a noisette  touch instead.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

periogirl28 said:


> Babe, if you fell for the Chestnut shade go for it! I am afraid this round RGHW is still only available for Birkins and Constances only as far as I know. We have no idea why they won’t put them on Kellys.


I was a little afraid it would be too brown IRL??? In the pics I have seen it is a beautiful reddish-gold/brown. Ugh. I'm so confused.


----------



## runner1234

hopiko said:


> When I placed my SO a few weeks ago, the “kit” had cards for each version available for each bag.  The cards had a picture on the front and the leather and hardware options on the back.  It was different for each version.  Then you picked from the interior and exterior lists (box had swatches of all organized by color) based on the leather available and then you picked thread.  Contrary to what others were told, I was able to order a bicolor k with custom (coordinating!) thread choice. I know this is different from what others have experienced.  It was better organized and easier to visualize than in the past.
> 
> RGHW was available for quite a few bags but not the chevre K25 that I ordered.



Did you happen to notice if RGHW was available for any kellys?


----------



## Meta

runner1234 said:


> Did you happen to notice if RGHW was available for any kellys?


@hopiko mentioned that rghw wasn't available for the Kelly 25 that she ordered. I had also mentioned that rghw isn't available contrary to what few members have shared. I'm curious to know if anyone was able to successfully placed an order for a Kelly with rghw (reference code CD). 

I also want to confirm that there are three options for stitching for verso (Birkin, Kelly, etc): tonal, inverse/contrast, 3rd color stitching just like it is for multico.


----------



## hbr

fawnhagh said:


> Oh your post gives me hope! Just submitted ostrich bicolor k25 for this round!


Congratulations!  What colors did you choose?  I was told by my SA that Ostrich usually doesn't take as long as Chèvre, so hopefully you won't have to wait too long!


----------



## disappeared

Sorry if you guys already know this, but... There are only 3 versions of Birkin SO now! 1 color, verso and multi color (bi-color panels). My fave version is gone! The one with only piping, sangles and handles! I am so sad! Is anyone else sad with me?


----------



## craielover

disappeared said:


> Sorry if you guys already know this, but... There are only 3 versions of Birkin SO now! 1 color, verso and multi color (bi-color panels). My fave version is gone! The one with only piping, sangles and handles! I am so sad! Is anyone else sad with me?


Very sad!!! I should have done that for me spring SO instead of my K25...


----------



## westcoastgal

disappeared said:


> Sorry if you guys already know this, but... There are only 3 versions of Birkin SO now! 1 color, verso and multi color (bi-color panels). My fave version is gone! The one with only piping, sangles and handles! I am so sad! Is anyone else sad with me?


I don’t like losing SO options!


----------



## disappeared

kleider said:


> Very sad!!! I should have done that for me spring SO instead of my K25...





westcoastgal said:


> I don’t like losing SO options!


I know, it caught me and my SA off guard! And it happened after I picked my leather, hardware & stitch. I had to do a slight change when I found out the version I want is no longer available. I’m sure it will still be pretty but i just have to grieve it for a bit.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## honhon

Meta said:


> @hopiko mentioned that rghw wasn't available for the Kelly 25 that she ordered. I had also mentioned that rghw isn't available contrary to what few members have shared. I'm curious to know if anyone was able to successfully placed an order for a Kelly with rghw (reference code CD).
> 
> I also want to confirm that there are three options for stitching for verso (Birkin, Kelly, etc): tonal, inverse/contrast, 3rd color stitching just like it is for multico.


i placed an order at FSH in mid-Sept and SA told me that RGHW was not available for sellier K25.  i chose permabrass


----------



## acrowcounted

disappeared said:


> Sorry if you guys already know this, but... There are only 3 versions of Birkin SO now! 1 color, verso and multi color (bi-color panels). My fave version is gone! The one with only piping, sangles and handles! I am so sad! Is anyone else sad with me?


I’m sad too. My appointment to place my third SO is next weekend and I’ve been second guessing my design for the last few days now that my original choice is not possible.  Seems like the choice is now semi-boring (verso) vs all out wild (multico) with no ‘boring with a touch of flair’ option in between.


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> I’m sad too. My appointment to place my third SO is next weekend and I’ve been second guessing my design for the last few days now that my original choice is not possible.  Seems like the choice is now semi-boring (verso) vs all out wild (multico) with no ‘boring with a touch of flair’ option in between.


Same boat with you


----------



## ittybitty

Just picked up my SO K25 sellier noir chevre exterior/gris perle chevre interior with brushed ghw - 10 months, 20 days

So much faster than I expected!


----------



## fawnhagh

hbr said:


> Congratulations!  What colors did you choose?  I was told by my SA that Ostrich usually doesn't take as long as Chèvre, so hopefully you won't have to wait too long!



Thank you! I opted for gris agate x bleu iris with permabrass hardware. Very excited still and hope it will take just around 1 year!


----------



## Notorious Pink

For reference:

B30 in chevre
Blue Paon outside
Rose Tyrien inside
Rose Lipstick stitching
Brushed GHW

Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.








This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.


----------



## Notorious Pink

For reference:

B30 in chevre
Blue Paon outside
Rose Tyrien inside
Rose Lipstick stitching
Brushed GHW

Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.










This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.


----------



## pony

Can every bag be special ordered? Or just K, B or C?


----------



## westcoastgal

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568841
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> 
> View attachment 4568845


Bright and beautiful. Glad you only waited a year.


----------



## runner1234

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568841
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> 
> View attachment 4568845



Wow!!!! I am dying over this color - beyond stunning!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

disappeared said:


> Sorry if you guys already know this, but... There are only 3 versions of Birkin SO now! 1 color, verso and multi color (bi-color panels). My fave version is gone! The one with only piping, sangles and handles! I am so sad! Is anyone else sad with me?


I’m very sad too even though I am still waiting on my first SO to come in and may never get the chance to do another.  I had hoped to one day be offered another so I could do this version.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568841
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> 
> View attachment 4568845


What a stunner!   Super fun combo.


----------



## Gigllee

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568841
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> 
> View attachment 4568845


Omg! What a delight! So so so gorgeous! Congrats and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## mp4

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I’m very sad too even though I am still waiting on my first SO to come in and may never get the chance to do another.  I had hoped to one day be offered another so I could do this version.



live seen versions come and go over the years.  You never know with H!


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568841
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> 
> View attachment 4568845


That's gorgeous. Congratulations!! I like your twill choice as well


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## JA_UK

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568831
> View attachment 4568832
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> View attachment 4568833



Oh it’s glorious 
Enjoy in the best of health!


----------



## DoggieBags

pony said:


> Can every bag be special ordered? Or just K, B or C?


You can SO other bags. So not just B, K, C.


----------



## pony

Thank you! Maybe I will be able to order a special Jypsiere....


----------



## Meta

pony said:


> Thank you! Maybe I will be able to order a special Jypsiere....


At the moment, Jypsiere isn't available for SO.   It was available previously.


----------



## jenayb

Picked up last week, ordered November 2018. 
B25 Chevre brushed GHW. Gris Perle with Blue Paon.


----------



## jenayb

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568831
> View attachment 4568832
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> View attachment 4568833



what an actual stunner!


----------



## hopiko

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568841
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> 
> View attachment 4568845


*CONGRATULATIONS*!  This bag is so *fun* and absolutely gorgeous!  You are going to ROCK it!!!  WOWOWOWOWOO!!!!!!


----------



## hopiko

jenaywins said:


> Picked up last week, ordered November 2018.
> B25 Chevre brushed GHW. Gris Perle with Blue Paon.


Beautiful!  I just love this little cutie...CONGRATS!!


----------



## hopiko

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568831
> View attachment 4568832
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> View attachment 4568833


An amazing confluence of color!!!  Congrats on this *gorgeous *confection!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4568845


Wowwww what a great color combination!! So fun. You should get a scarf from the current season denim/pink color family to go with, it would match perfectly!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Just placed my SO, Gris asphalt and Beton exterior Togo sellier 25. 105 cm strap. RG NOT AN OPTION ON KELLY.


----------



## Gigllee

jenaywins said:


> Picked up last week, ordered November 2018.
> B25 Chevre brushed GHW. Gris Perle with Blue Paon.


So stunning and classy . It’s telling that you were very meticulous in designing her.  Congrats.


----------



## runner1234

As others have already confirmed, when I officially placed my SO kelly today, RGHW was NOT available for kellys


----------



## Israeli_Flava

runner1234 said:


> As others have already confirmed, when I officially placed my SO kelly today, RGHW was NOT available for kellys





Pinkfairyjade said:


> Just placed my SO, Gris asphalt and Beton exterior Togo sellier 25. 105 cm strap. RG NOT AN OPTION ON KELLY.


Thanks for the confirmation ladies!


----------



## Cygne18

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568831
> View attachment 4568832
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> View attachment 4568833


She is delectable. What a perfect and fun combination. Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568831
> View attachment 4568832
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> View attachment 4568833


Gorgeous! Congrats, this turned out beautifully!


----------



## acrowcounted

jenaywins said:


> Picked up last week, ordered November 2018.
> B25 Chevre brushed GHW. Gris Perle with Blue Paon.


Love this! Are the sides Gris or Blue (difficult to tell where the piping stops from this angle)?


----------



## sassygee

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568831
> View attachment 4568832
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> View attachment 4568833


*Absolutely love this..what a great pop of color.Love the saturation of blue paon. One of my favorite Hermes colors. It does look to dark and too green in the pic.  Congrats and wear her in good health.*


----------



## jenayb

acrowcounted said:


> Love this! Are the sides Gris or Blue (difficult to tell where the piping stops from this angle)?



The sides are BP


----------



## faye86

My K25 sellier took slightly over 5 months.

However I do still have K28 retourne and B25 epsom not yet arrive which I have placed over 1yr ago. Hermes is always a mystery lol~

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## westcoastgal

jenaywins said:


> The sides are BP


That’s a great shot of the bag. Really beautiful.


----------



## Notorious Pink

JA_UK said:


> Oh it’s glorious
> Enjoy in the best of health!



thank you so much!



jenaywins said:


> what an actual stunner!



thanks so very much!



hopiko said:


> An amazing confluence of color!!!  Congrats on this *gorgeous *confection!



Thank you sweetie! Gotta have my color!!!



Cygne18 said:


> She is delectable. What a perfect and fun combination. Congratulations!



thank you so much! I love keeping it fun!



acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats, this turned out beautifully!



thank you! It’s always a relief when you open the box and love the results! 



sassygee said:


> *Absolutely love this..what a great pop of color.Love the saturation of blue paon. One of my favorite Hermes colors. It does look to dark and too green in the pic.  Congrats and wear her in good health.*



Thank you! BP is also one of my favorite shades, just right on the border of green and blue (though to me it’s more green).

After photographing my H purchases for 21+ years I will say that I have found blue Paon to be the hardest to photograph. The actual picture always looks different from what I see, and even with all the available adjustments I can never get the tone right (I mean I can get the color of everything else in the picture to be absolutely correct and the BP is still wrong), so these photos are “close enough”, lol!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

jenaywins said:


> Picked up last week, ordered November 2018.
> B25 Chevre brushed GHW. Gris Perle with Blue Paon.


This is sooo beautiful. Congratulations!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

westcoastgal said:


> Bright and beautiful. Glad you only waited a year.



Thank you! The first SO I ever placed (2012) never arrived; my other two have taken a year or less. I would order a chevre K25 but I don’t want to wait forever for it!



runner1234 said:


> Wow!!!! I am dying over this color - beyond stunning!



Thank you sooooo much!!!



ODEDIHAIMS said:


> What a stunner!   Super fun combo.



Thank you! I love keeping it fun. 



Gigllee said:


> Omg! What a delight! So so so gorgeous! Congrats and thanks for sharing with us.



Aw, Thank you so much!!! 



Rhl2987 said:


> That's gorgeous. Congratulations!! I like your twill choice as well



Thank you! I actually had the Twilly beforehand and was lucky that it worked. Whew!



hopiko said:


> *CONGRATULATIONS*!  This bag is so *fun* and absolutely gorgeous!  You are going to ROCK it!!!  WOWOWOWOWOO!!!!!!



Thank you so much, sweetie! 

Lol At this point I think DH expects me to place visually exciting orders...I enjoy surprising him! I know it’s a winner when he expects me to carry it immediately.



ajaxbreaker said:


> Wowwww what a great color combination!! So fun. You should get a scarf from the current season denim/pink color family to go with, it would match perfectly!



Thank you so much! 
lol, I already have a few from that family, this was a great (um, expensive) season for me with scarves, but I think the “CA” family is actually a little better because they have green in it (I have a few of those, too ).


----------



## noegirl

Can anyone point me in the direction of where to find the lost of bags available to SO at this moment.


----------



## GoldFish8

jenaywins said:


> Picked up last week, ordered November 2018.
> B25 Chevre brushed GHW. Gris Perle with Blue Paon.


Gorgeous!!!  Love love love this combo!


----------



## Genie27

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568830
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568831
> View attachment 4568832
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> View attachment 4568833


Oh wow! What a gorgeous happy bag! Congratulations on how this turned out.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Genie27 said:


> Oh wow! What a gorgeous happy bag! Congratulations on how this turned out.


Thank you, sweetie!


----------



## hbr

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you! I opted for gris agate x bleu iris with permabrass hardware. Very excited still and hope it will take just around 1 year!



Beautiful combo!!


----------



## sassygee

Notorious Pink said:


> thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> thanks so very much!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie! Gotta have my color!!!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you so much! I love keeping it fun!
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! It’s always a relief when you open the box and love the results!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! BP is also one of my favorite shades, just right on the border of green and blue (though to me it’s more green).
> 
> After photographing my H purchases for 21+ years I will say that I have found blue Paon to be the hardest to photograph. The actual picture always looks different from what I see, and even with all the available adjustments I can never get the tone right (I mean I can get the color of everything else in the picture to be absolutely correct and the BP is still wrong), so these photos are “close enough”, lol!!!


*Silly siri, I did not communicate my message well.  I love BP and purchased some SLG around 2009 - 2011.  Although the  saturation of the blue green changes with different leather fabrications, when I looked at the re-introduced Togo four years ago and compared it with my current SLGs (epsom and chevre) the color appeared darker and a little more greener than I like.  I ordered my SO 30 Birkin was togo rouge garance with BP interior (forgot the year).  I waited three years only to receive it with the brighter BA instead because the BP was unavailable, the SM changed the interior color in order to prevent my order from possibly being canceled.  I did not mean to insinuate that your color was too dark.  It looks fantastic and I do agree with you that the color is hard to photograph.  Enjoy your new B!*


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

sassygee said:


> *Silly siri, I did not communicate my message well.  I love BP and purchased some SLG around 2009 - 2011.  Although the  saturation of the blue green changes with different leather fabrications, when I looked at the re-introduced Togo four years ago and compared it with my current SLGs (epsom and chevre) the color appeared darker and a little more greener than I like.  I ordered my SO 30 Birkin was togo rouge garance with BP interior (forgot the year).  I waited three years only to receive it with the brighter BA instead because the BP was unavailable, the SM changed the interior color in order to prevent my order from possibly being canceled.  I did not mean to insinuate that your color was too dark.  It looks fantastic and I do agree with you that the color is hard to photograph.  Enjoy your new B!*



No worries! And thank you!!! 
I do agree that more recent BP is greener than years ago (also Rose Jaipur is more pink, BE is more purple, Etain is less yellow, etc)


----------



## duoduoo

My SO arrived last week, it took about 6 months.
Kelly sellier 25 with GHW, chevre with pearl grey and amber.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> No worries! And thank you!!!
> I do agree that more recent BP is greener than years ago (also Rose Jaipur is more pink, BE is more purple, Etain is less yellow, etc)





sassygee said:


> *Silly siri, I did not communicate my message well.  I love BP and purchased some SLG around 2009 - 2011.  Although the  saturation of the blue green changes with different leather fabrications, when I looked at the re-introduced Togo four years ago and compared it with my current SLGs (epsom and chevre) the color appeared darker and a little more greener than I like.  I ordered my SO 30 Birkin was togo rouge garance with BP interior (forgot the year).  I waited three years only to receive it with the brighter BA instead because the BP was unavailable, the SM changed the interior color in order to prevent my order from possibly being canceled.  I did not mean to insinuate that your color was too dark.  It looks fantastic and I do agree with you that the color is hard to photograph.  Enjoy your new B!*



I had to show you two aqua lovers this comparison between B's lovely SO in Paon and the my 2009 HG color Lagoon!!! I agree that these aqua-like shades are probably the most difficult to capture in a photo but check this out!!! Both bags are in natural sunlight. My eyes popped outta my head!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

duoduoo said:


> My SO arrived last week, it took about 6 months.
> Kelly sellier 25 with GHW, chevre with pearl grey and amber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570645


She's gorgeous and so unique dear! Congrats and such a short wait for sellier K!!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

duoduoo said:


> My SO arrived last week, it took about 6 months.
> Kelly sellier 25 with GHW, chevre with pearl grey and amber.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570645


This is super stunning!!! And so fast! So lucky!


----------



## allure244

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had to show you two aqua lovers this comparison between B's lovely SO in Paon and the 2009 HG color Lagoon!!! I agree that these aqua-like shades are probably the most difficult to capture in a photo but check this out!!! Both bags are in natural sunlight. My eyes popped outta my head!


My eyes popped out of my head when I saw Notorious Pink’s SO. If I knew how gorgeous blue paon in chèvre would be (and kind of close to lagoon) I would have chosen it for my last SO. I just remember it being darker before and more blue than green? Will continue to drool over pics of these two bags！


----------



## Israeli_Flava

allure244 said:


> My eyes popped out of my head when I saw Notorious Pink’s SO. If I knew how gorgeous blue paon in chèvre would be (and kind of close to lagoon) I would have chosen it for my last SO. I just remember it being darker before and more blue than green? Will continue to drool over pics of these two bags！


Ya,, that's the thing about H colors and leathers. Years ago BP was turning out much darker and especially in chevre .... This batch is ON POINT! Maybe the same will be true with anenome. I didn't consider SOing anenome in chevre beasue it was so dark last time and looked super yummy jewel toned only in togo.... hmmmm maybe I should reconsider.


----------



## duoduoo

Israeli_Flava said:


> She's gorgeous and so unique dear! Congrats and such a short wait for sellier K!!!!


Thanks 



ODEDIHAIMS said:


> This is super stunning!!! And so fast! So lucky!


Thanks  Yea indeed, my SA was surprised that it came in this fast too.


----------



## allure244

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ya,, that's the thing about H colors and leathers. Years ago BP was turning out much darker and especially in chevre .... This batch is ON POINT! Maybe the same will be true with anenome. I didn't consider SOing anenome in chevre beasue it was so dark last time and looked super yummy jewel toned only in togo.... hmmmm maybe I should reconsider.



It seems that colors tend to come out darker in chèvre. My rose pourpre chèvre b30 is less vibrant than RP in Togo although I do really like chèvre leather. I chose anemone Togo for a Kelly sellier SO (waiting 1.5 years so far for it). I’m not sure how much darker anemone would be in chèvre though. It just recently became available again this SO period. Are u thinking to get anemone instead of noir chèvre for ur SO? Noir Chèvre is beautiful and u can’t go wrong with choosing it for ur SO.


----------



## Darma

faye86 said:


> My K25 sellier took slightly over 5 months.
> 
> However I do still have K28 retourne and B25 epsom not yet arrive which I have placed over 1yr ago. Hermes is always a mystery lol~
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



So pretty!  Is the combo gold and etoupe?


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had to show you two aqua lovers this comparison between B's lovely SO in Paon and the my 2009 HG color Lagoon!!! I agree that these aqua-like shades are probably the most difficult to capture in a photo but check this out!!! Both bags are in natural sunlight. My eyes popped outta my head!


*Thanks IF, I love this comparison.  These are some of my favorite blue/green Hermes colors.*


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ya,, that's the thing about H colors and leathers. Years ago BP was turning out much darker and especially in chevre .... This batch is ON POINT! Maybe the same will be true with anenome. I didn't consider SOing anenome in chevre beasue it was so dark last time and looked super yummy jewel toned only in togo.... hmmmm maybe I should reconsider.


*That is what I call the Hermes shuffle!  GL with you Anenome interior in your SO order*


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sassygee said:


> *That is what I call the Hermes shuffle!  GL with you Anenome interior in your SO order*


I have gone back and forth so many times and keep coming back to the original plan. I’m going to stick to the original order. No more wracking my brain to make New combos. Noir chevre with rose poupre. Done ✅ xo


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have gone back and forth so many times and keep coming back to the original plan. I’m going to stick to the original order. No more wracking my brain to make New combos. Noir chevre with rose poupre. Done ✅ xo


*I trust you will make the right decision when its time to place your order.  A bright color inside of black is awesome. GL*


----------



## faye86

Darma said:


> So pretty!  Is the combo gold and etoupe?


Thank you Darma,
The combo is gold and gris asphalte  with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jenayb

hollyyih said:


> Thanks!
> 
> So you can wear it both at the original and the longer length? This is very helpful!





KH8 said:


> I was just told by my SA that 25/9 is the date they start taking deposit
> And the official launch date is 1/10
> But then I am not her loyal client
> Just someone who s eyeing on the holiday pendant  so maybe that s why... she said she d ask tomorrow for me if I could be shown the pendant even though I wouldn’t be able to take home that day...





PennyD2911 said:


> Did your SA offer to show you the pendant?





Sclim1 said:


> I did see the pic of the item but not IRL. So my sharing is based on what I saw in the pic that was sent to me. But my SA specially requested I don't post it on a public platform.





hopiko said:


> Beautiful!  I just love this little cutie...CONGRATS!!





Gigllee said:


> So stunning and classy . It’s telling that you were very meticulous in designing her.  Congrats.





Notorious Pink said:


> This is sooo beautiful. Congratulations!!



Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## 1gunro

Israeli_Flava said:


> I had to show you two aqua lovers this comparison between B's lovely SO in Paon and the my 2009 HG color Lagoon!!! I agree that these aqua-like shades are probably the most difficult to capture in a photo but check this out!!! Both bags are in natural sunlight. My eyes popped outta my head!



wow mine too! I always regretted not getting anything in Lagoon! But now I am waiting for my SO Blue Paon and I’m thrilled how close the two colors are! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## acrowcounted

Placed my third special order tonight. As much as it sucks to lose options, it definitely streamlined the process and made the choices much easier as there were fewer of them with fewer complications. Hopefully it also means it will be produced more quickly!


----------



## art nouveau

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568841
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> 
> View attachment 4568845


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Notorious Pink

art nouveau said:


> Gorgeous bag!



Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I just got the call that my SO has arrived in under 6 months!  I can’t pick up until Saturday.....going to be a long week.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I just got the call that my SO has arrived in under 6 months!  I can’t pick up until Saturday.....going to be a long week.


Wow! Congrats dear!!! Did you order a B or K???


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! Congrats dear!!! Did you order a B or K???


Thanks!  A K28 Sellier Chevre.   This is my first SO and hopefully not my last.


----------



## tlamdang08

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I just got the call that my SO has arrived in under 6 months!  I can’t pick up until Saturday.....going to be a long week.


Congratulations!!!
Lucky you, mine is already 1 year, no-show yet


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks!  A K28 Sellier Chevre.   This is my first SO and hopefully not my last.


Holy Moses on a mountain top... that's like lightning fast for a Sellier. You knew exactly where my line of questioning was leading to huh? hahahahaha CONGRATS! Can't wait to see your new beauty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

1gunro said:


> wow mine too! I always regretted not getting anything in Lagoon! But now I am waiting for my SO Blue Paon and I’m thrilled how close the two colors are! Thanks for sharing!


Oh yay! Can't wait to see your beauty when she arrives!!! 
Looks like BP is turning out really tropical looking this release. 
Crossing my fingers for you! 
Can't tell you how much I love Lagoon....


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Israeli_Flava said:


> Holy Moses on a mountain top... that's like lightning fast for a Sellier. You knew exactly where my line of questioning was leading to huh? hahahahaha CONGRATS! Can't wait to see your new beauty!


I definitely knew where you were going.....it is unbelievably fast for a Sellier.  I was totally shocked!


----------



## mp4

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks!  A K28 Sellier Chevre.   This is my first SO and hopefully not my last.



congrats dear!!!  soooo fast!  Wooohoooo!


----------



## HKsai

I was able to place a SO today. It was my first and my SAs first 

k25 clemence bleu electrique front/back and bleu zellige sides with bleu du nord stitching, brushed palladium hardwares, 105cm strap. Hopefully that Clemence won’t slouch too much in k25.


----------



## Notorious Pink

HKsai said:


> I was able to place a SO today. It was my first and my SAs first
> 
> k25 clemence bleu electrique front/back and bleu zellige sides with bleu du nord stitching, brushed palladium hardwares, 105cm strap. Hopefully that Clemence won’t slouch too much in k25.


Sounds beautiful!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## HKsai

Notorious Pink said:


> Sounds beautiful!!!


I saw your post about Clemence bags. Hopefully mine will stay “in shape” in the years to come after I get it.


----------



## sparklyprincess

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have gone back and forth so many times and keep coming back to the original plan. I’m going to stick to the original order. No more wracking my brain to make New combos. Noir chevre with rose poupre. Done ✅ xo



This is a classic forever bag, with a bright surprise inside. You are making the right choice. I have a Noir Chevre B with Tosca interior and gold hardware. Love it so much.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklyprincess said:


> This is a classic forever bag, with a bright surprise inside. You are making the right choice. I have a Noir Chevre B with Tosca interior and gold hardware. Love it so much.


Awww thank you for that. I have two great girlfriends who have been saying the same thing to me over and over in order to keep me on track to "stick with the plan". I have proposed so many what-ifs that I wish I could just hurry up and put in the order so my mind will stop making combinations hahahahahah 
Anyway, yes... I totally agree and this will be it. xo


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww thank you for that. I have two great girlfriends who have been saying the same thing to me over and over in order to keep me on track to "stick with the plan". I have proposed so many what-ifs that I wish I could just hurry up and put in the order so my mind will stop making combinations hahahahahah
> Anyway, yes... I totally agree and this will be it. xo





sparklyprincess said:


> This is a classic forever bag, with a bright surprise inside. You are making the right choice. I have a Noir Chevre B with Tosca interior and gold hardware. Love it so much.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Awww thank you for that. I have two great girlfriends who have been saying the same thing to me over and over in order to keep me on track to "stick with the plan". I have proposed so many what-ifs that I wish I could just hurry up and put in the order so my mind will stop making combinations hahahahahah
> Anyway, yes... I totally agree and this will be it. xo



I Am the worst as I LOVE H colors.  t is so hard when so many gorgeous choices are in front of you...let’s face it, black will always be, well, black!!  But you have wanted a black chèvre B for a very long time and it is an awesome “forever for everything bag!! “  I have had mine...simple 2 color...noir/BE interior/tonal stitching/GHW for many years and it still takes my breath away!  There is something SOOOOOO beautiful about the patina of black chèvre....and with the GHW...stunning!  Stay strong!!!

Staying on topic...my longest wait....18 months!


----------



## Cygne18

hopiko said:


> I Am the worst as I LOVE H colors.  t is so hard when so many gorgeous choices are in front of you...let’s face it, black will always be, well, black!!  But you have wanted a black chèvre B for a very long time and it is an awesome “forever for everything bag!! “  I have had mine...simple 2 color...noir/BE interior/tonal stitching/GHW for many years and it still takes my breath away!  There is something SOOOOOO beautiful about the patina of black chèvre....and with the GHW...stunning!  Stay strong!!!
> 
> Staying on topic...my longest wait....18 months!


Wooowww! She is STUNNING! Congratulations, hon! Gorgeous.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> I Am the worst as I LOVE H colors.  t is so hard when so many gorgeous choices are in front of you...let’s face it, black will always be, well, black!!  But you have wanted a black chèvre B for a very long time and it is an awesome “forever for everything bag!! “  I have had mine...simple 2 color...noir/BE interior/tonal stitching/GHW for many years and it still takes my breath away!  There is something SOOOOOO beautiful about the patina of black chèvre....and with the GHW...stunning!  Stay strong!!!
> 
> Staying on topic...my longest wait....18 months!


Thank you for the inspiration H!!!
You have witnessed the back and forth and the color distractions have been the reason I haven't ordered black in the past. So I get what you're saying. This time it's different though because Hermes is offering Rose Gold as a SO option for Birkins. I'm all over that!!! I think the timing is perfect because I got Black B30 Togo GHW in May (my workhorse and she's veinless, jet balck and so perfect) and I really want a special small classic B25 so now I can get the RGHW w/the black this round =)  xoxoxox
I loveeeeeeee your B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Birkinitis

Notorious Pink said:


> For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568841
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> 
> View attachment 4568845


This is a great looking and fun bag. I was under the impression that Cherve bags always have a visible spine but I've magnified yours as best as I can and I don't see any spine. Do you? Thanks.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you for the inspiration H!!!
> You have witnessed the back and forth and the color distractions have been the reason I haven't ordered black in the past. So I get what you're saying. This time it's different though because Hermes is offering Rose Gold as a SO option for Birkins. I'm all over that!!! I think the timing is perfect because I got Black B30 Togo GHW in May (my workhorse and she's veinless, jet balck and so perfect) and I really want a special small classic B25 so now I can get the RGHW w/the black this round =)  xoxoxox
> I loveeeeeeee your B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Black B25, RGHW, Chèvre....pop color .....DONE!!! 

(Will look fab with your future VCA!!   enable enable..hehehe)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Black B25, RGHW, Chèvre....pop color .....DONE!!!
> 
> (Will look fab with your future VCA!!   enable enable..hehehe)


You're so funny....
Soooo, you might need to mosey on over to the "share your recent offer" thread and see what is actually joining the Flava Fam in Mid-November because it matches even better


----------



## GoldFish8

Birkinitis said:


> This is a great looking and fun bag. I was under the impression that Cherve bags always have a visible spine but I've magnified yours as best as I can and I don't see any spine. Do you? Thanks.


I’m so curious what the “spine” is! I’ve never seen one or noticed.. but I’m also not a huge fan of chèvre. Do you have a pic of the spine?


----------



## acrowcounted

GoldFish8 said:


> I’m so curious what the “spine” is! I’ve never seen one or noticed.. but I’m also not a huge fan of chèvre. Do you have a pic of the spine?


I’m not the original commenter but most Chevre bags have at least a verrrry faint spine (vertical line down the middle of the bag from the changing of the grain pattern due to the literal spine of the animal hide). Here is a random picture of a bag from a Christie’s auction that shows it (found via google). Most people wouldn’t notice it but once you go looking, you can see them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Birkinitis said:


> This is a great looking and fun bag. I was under the impression that Cherve bags always have a visible spine but I've magnified yours as best as I can and I don't see any spine. Do you? Thanks.


I will check! I’m getting my hair done right now, so it’s inside of a bag inside another bag!


----------



## craielover

acrowcounted said:


> I’m not the original commenter but most Chevre bags have at least a verrrry faint spine (vertical line down the middle of the bag from the changing of the grain pattern due to the literal spine of the animal hide). Here is a random picture of a bag from a Christie’s auction that shows it (found via google). Most people wouldn’t notice it but once you go looking, you can see them.
> View attachment 4578769


I agree. It's still there but on lighter colored bags people may not notice unless looking for it. The spine is the reason I'm not ready for Chèvre on bigger bags.


----------



## Kellybirkinbaby

Less than a year after placing my SO-a black chèvre 28” K sellier-it has arrived! I kept it very classic and only went for a contrast lining but what I didn’t realise is that the contrast colour only went to the inner zip level. I have a SO Constance where the inner flap is in the contrast colour and I adore it so I was expecting the inner flap on the K to also be like this. I’m now disappointed that the bag is soooo plain as you really don’t see the rest of the lining at all. I already have a BB K28 so I’ve basically now got 2 almost identical bags (I know the leathers are different). Has anyone else been underwhelmed by a SO when it arrived?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Kellybirkinbaby said:


> Less than a year after placing my SO-a black chèvre 28” K sellier-it has arrived! I kept it very classic and only went for a contrast lining but what I didn’t realise is that the contrast colour only went to the inner zip level. I have a SO Constance where the inner flap is in the contrast colour and I adore it so I was expecting the inner flap on the K to also be like this. I’m now disappointed that the bag is soooo plain as you really don’t see the rest of the lining at all. I already have a BB K28 so I’ve basically now got 2 almost identical bags (I know the leathers are different). Has anyone else been underwhelmed by a SO when it arrived?


So sorry that you didn’t know about the interior. Only the “flash” Kelly has the interior color throughout and that was a seasonal item years back. 

 Think of it this way, with the Kelly closed, you still wouldn’t see the color all the way up the flap. The exterior is still the same. 

I’m certain that you will love the chèvre!  It’s stunning and only available via SO. Enjoy her!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kellybirkinbaby

Txoceangirl said:


> So sorry that you didn’t know about the interior. Only the “flash” Kelly has the interior color throughout and that was a seasonal item years back.
> 
> Think of it this way, with the Kelly closed, you still wouldn’t see the color all the way up the flap. The exterior is still the same.
> 
> I’m certain that you will love the chèvre!  It’s stunning and only available via SO. Enjoy her!



Thank you so much this is exactly the kind of loveliness and positivity I needed to hear! The chèvre is truly beautiful so I know I am very blessed


----------



## hopiko

Kellybirkinbaby said:


> Less than a year after placing my SO-a black chèvre 28” K sellier-it has arrived! I kept it very classic and only went for a contrast lining but what I didn’t realise is that the contrast colour only went to the inner zip level. I have a SO Constance where the inner flap is in the contrast colour and I adore it so I was expecting the inner flap on the K to also be like this. I’m now disappointed that the bag is soooo plain as you really don’t see the rest of the lining at all. I already have a BB K28 so I’ve basically now got 2 almost identical bags (I know the leathers are different). Has anyone else been underwhelmed by a SO when it arrived?


I am so sorry that such a special bag was a bit of a disappointment.  Given that you have a BB K already, not seeing the "pop" inside is a bit unfortunate.  BBK is a very  formal and stiff bag and I think that you will find that a chèvre kelly is very different, not to mention stunning!  Use her and enjoy her!  Quick wait time, too!   I bet she is gorgeous so please post some pictures!


----------



## hopiko

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I just got the call that my SO has arrived in under 6 months!  I can’t pick up until Saturday.....going to be a long week.


Good luck tomorrow..hope you LOVE it!  Post pictures!


----------



## Kellybirkinbaby

hopiko said:


> I am so sorry that such a special bag was a bit of a disappointment.  Given that you have a BB K already, not seeing the "pop" inside is a bit unfortunate.  BBK is a very  formal and stiff bag and I think that you will find that a chèvre kelly is very different, not to mention stunning!  Use her and enjoy her!  Quick wait time, too!   I bet she is gorgeous so please post some pictures!


Thank you so much Hopiko! My BBK was offered to me literally a week after I placed this SO so I was concerned they would be too similar but I think you’re right they dull have different purposes & it really is beautiful, next time I’ll be braver & add a different colour stitch I think! I’ll do a photo tomorrow in the daylight


----------



## mp4

Kellybirkinbaby said:


> Thank you so much Hopiko! My BBK was offered to me literally a week after I placed this SO so I was concerned they would be too similar but I think you’re right they dull have different purposes & it really is beautiful, next time I’ll be braver & add a different colour stitch I think! I’ll do a photo tomorrow in the daylight



Chèvre is also way more carefree!  Enjoy your new bag!


----------



## Kellybirkinbaby

Here she is


----------



## Kellybirkinbaby

Kellybirkinbaby said:


> View attachment 4580349
> View attachment 4580348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is



& with her box sister


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kellybirkinbaby said:


> View attachment 4580352
> 
> 
> & with her box sister


Do they have the same hardware too?
I see what you mean... I prefer the chevre (& the fact that it is SO with beautiful interior) but unfortunately I would not keep both bags. Too duplicative for my smaller collection even tho I have multiple black... they are all different size and type. But that's just me...


----------



## Kellybirkinbaby

Israeli_Flava said:


> Do they have the same hardware too?
> I see what you mean... I prefer the chevre (& the fact that it is SO with beautiful interior) but unfortunately I would not keep both bags. Too duplicative for my smaller collection even tho I have multiple black... they are all different size and type. But that's just me...


I don’t want a huge collection either. The chèvre is permabrass & the box is ghw. Had I been offered and bought the bbk a week earlier my SO decision would have been very different. The box is the ultimate K for me & made me first fall in love with the brand so I had to say yes to her.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kellybirkinbaby said:


> I don’t want a huge collection either. The chèvre is permabrass & the box is ghw. Had I been offered and bought the bbk a week earlier my SO decision would have been very different. The box is the ultimate K for me & made me first fall in love with the brand so I had to say yes to her.


Hmmmm that's a tough situation. Well, you will have both for a while and see how it goes and maybe edit in a few years. 

Anyway, congrats dear!!!!


----------



## Kellybirkinbaby

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmm that's a tough situation. Well, you will have both for a while and see how it goes and maybe edit in a few years.
> 
> Anyway, congrats dear!!!!


Thank you so much-these are not big problems in the overall scheme of things


----------



## nicole0612

Kellybirkinbaby said:


> Thank you so much-these are not big problems in the overall scheme of things



They are both stunningly beautiful. If it were me in your shoes, I would get some relief knowing that I would use both bags more often, not having to worry about the potential of any mishaps, knowing that I have something of a back up on hand. They really are both gorgeous.


----------



## Kellybirkinbaby

nicole0612 said:


> They are both stunningly beautiful. If it were me in your shoes, I would get some relief knowing that I would use both bags more often, not having to worry about the potential of any mishaps, knowing that I have something of a back up on hand. They really are both gorgeous.


Thank you Nicole. They are different and both are beautiful. I must actually use them!


----------



## Kkho

I ordered my chèvre k28 in noisette in Sevres Paris 3 weeks plus ago and was told rose gold hardware was not available. So I chose brushed ghw in stead.


----------



## Chl2015

Gorgeous combination of color! 
She’s stunning piece. Enjoy her.


QUOTE="Notorious Pink, post: 33393853, member: 57906"]For reference:

B30 in chevre
Blue Paon outside
Rose Tyrien inside
Rose Lipstick stitching
Brushed GHW

Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.

View attachment 4568839


View attachment 4568840


View attachment 4568841


This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.

View attachment 4568845

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## 1gunro

Beautiful NPink!!

I can’t wait to receive my k25 Chevre Blue Paon with Lime interior!! Ordered mine last October as well.

Hope to see my SA next week! Fingers are crossed haha!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!


----------



## Kellybirkinbaby

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


This is stunning!!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## BirkinLover77

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


Stunning! Congratulations


----------



## Notorious Pink

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


This is a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


Congratulations on the beautiful bag and quick turnaround!! This is stunning. So happy for you. Enjoy her!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Chl2015 said:


> Gorgeous combination of color!
> She’s stunning piece. Enjoy her.
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Notorious Pink, post: 33393853, member: 57906"]For reference:
> 
> B30 in chevre
> Blue Paon outside
> Rose Tyrien inside
> Rose Lipstick stitching
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Arrived exactly one day short of a full year after ordering.
> 
> View attachment 4568839
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568840
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568841
> 
> 
> This shows the difference between Rose Tyrien in chevre vs epsom (belt). In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> 
> View attachment 4568845


[/QUOTE]
Thank you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

1gunro said:


> Beautiful NPink!!
> 
> I can’t wait to receive my k25 Chevre Blue Paon with Lime interior!! Ordered mine last October as well.
> 
> Hope to see my SA next week! Fingers are crossed haha!


Ooh and I can’t wait to see it!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Birkinitis said:


> This is a great looking and fun bag. I was under the impression that Cherve bags always have a visible spine but I've magnified yours as best as I can and I don't see any spine. Do you? Thanks.


I see it, but only sort of??? It is rather light. But here’s a pic of my other SO chevre B and it doesn’t have much of a spine, either:


----------



## GoldFish8

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


Wow! Congrats hun. She is truly magnificent  I think the chèvre used on this bag is really stunning! And such a quick turnaround time


----------



## westcoastgal

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


 it’s stunning. I love the combo you chose. RT looks beautiful as pop interior. Very quick turn around! I ordered a black chèvre B30 with RT interior as well, although it has not arrived yet. We have similar tastes! Very exciting!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

westcoastgal said:


> it’s stunning. I love the combo you chose. RT looks beautiful as pop interior. Very quick turn around! I ordered a black chèvre B30 with RT interior as well, although it has not arrived yet. We have similar tastes! Very exciting!


Thank you! Your B is going to be outstanding! Hope it comes soon.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Kellybirkinbaby said:


> This is stunning!!!!! Congratulations!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Stunning! Congratulations





Notorious Pink said:


> This is a gorgeous bag!!!





Rhl2987 said:


> Congratulations on the beautiful bag and quick turnaround!! This is stunning. So happy for you. Enjoy her!!





GoldFish8 said:


> Wow! Congrats hun. She is truly magnificent  I think the chèvre used on this bag is really stunning! And such a quick turnaround time



Thank you all so much for sharing in my joy.  I don’t have anyone in my  close friends or family that would understand this sort of thing.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

1gunro said:


> Beautiful NPink!!
> 
> I can’t wait to receive my k25 Chevre Blue Paon with Lime interior!! Ordered mine last October as well.
> 
> Hope to see my SA next week! Fingers are crossed haha!


This sounds like a really fun combo!


----------



## Gigllee

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


Congrats. What a classy piece and in record time.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## 1gunro

Thank you ODEDIHAIMS! I am eagerly awaiting!


----------



## azukitea

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


congrats and glad to hear you have received it SO quickily


----------



## Txoceangirl

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


BAM!  What a beauty!  Chèvre sellier is incredible. Enjoy!


----------



## cavluv

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


BEAUTIFUL!!! This must be a record in terms of production time. Congratulations!


----------



## pinkorchid20

My better half was at the store to finalize his SO specs since the B30 in Chèvre indeed is not possible anymore (as opposed to what was stated by his SA few weeks ago but which was already pointed out by @Meta I think). When he changed the size to 25, his SA showed him the current booklet with options and I was surprised to hear that now even a Roulis or Verrou (and some other bags as well - he said it was 3 pages of bags) can be ordered. Has anyone seen this as well and is considering a non B/K/C model? He has already been offered another slot for next year (we will see...) but I am actually considering having him order a regular Verrou or Roulis as I am not happy with the leathers my store orders for these. I‘ve seen some customized Bolides in the past but if Hermès really extends its SO options to more bags outside the regular B/K/C/Plume/Bolide... offering, I’d be curious to see if people decide to go for something new instead. Please excuse if this is not a novelty, but I only recall about 6-7 models for SO and thought this extension was a lovely surprise.


----------



## HKsai

pinkorchid20 said:


> My better half was at the store to finalize his SO specs since the B30 in Chèvre indeed is not possible anymore (as opposed to what was stated by his SA few weeks ago but which was already pointed out by @Meta I think). When he changed the size to 25, his SA showed him the current booklet with options and I was surprised to hear that now even a Roulis or Verrou (and some other bags as well - he said it was 3 pages of bags) can be ordered. Has anyone seen this as well and is considering a non B/K/C model? He has already been offered another slot for next year (we will see...) but I am actually considering having him order a regular Verrou or Roulis as I am not happy with the leathers my store orders for these. I‘ve seen some customized Bolides in the past but if Hermès really extends its SO options to more bags outside the regular B/K/C/Plume/Bolide... offering, I’d be curious to see if people decide to go for something new instead. Please excuse if this is not a novelty, but I only recall about 6-7 models for SO and thought this extension was a lovely surprise.


When I ordered my SO, my SA took out a stack of cards with a big key rings. It shows what you can order with an SO (including jige, 2002, bolide....).


----------



## mygoodies

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


My dear Lorrrdddd! She’s a STUNNER!! Mine is her lil almost twin sister but in K25 and PHW, which is still MIA after 1 yr, 1m and 3wks if she’ll arrive next yr, that’ll be 2x price increases ever since I placed the order

On the other hand my SO Togo B25 in Bleu Nuit/Etain (duotone outside) arrived within 4m and 1wk only!

enjoy your BEAUTY!!


----------



## Possum

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


I am so excited for you dear @ODEDIHAIMS  Congratulations on your truly beautiful SO ... I love everything about it  You must be thrilled, and deservedly so. I can't wait to see your action pics


----------



## Meta

pinkorchid20 said:


> My better half was at the store to finalize his SO specs since the B30 in Chèvre indeed is not possible anymore (as opposed to what was stated by his SA few weeks ago but which was already pointed out by @Meta I think). When he changed the size to 25, his SA showed him the current booklet with options and I was surprised to hear that now even a Roulis or Verrou (and some other bags as well - he said it was 3 pages of bags) can be ordered. Has anyone seen this as well and is considering a non B/K/C model? He has already been offered another slot for next year (we will see...) but I am actually considering having him order a regular Verrou or Roulis as I am not happy with the leathers my store orders for these. I‘ve seen some customized Bolides in the past but if Hermès really extends its SO options to more bags outside the regular B/K/C/Plume/Bolide... offering, I’d be curious to see if people decide to go for something new instead. Please excuse if this is not a novelty, but I only recall about 6-7 models for SO and thought this extension was a lovely surprise.


Interesting to hear that Chevre isn't available for Birkin 30.  

In any case, yes I've ordered non-quota bags with SO and am currently on my 4th with the most recent order. In the past, a wide variety styles were available including Verrou and Roulis. The only difference is that they were previously only available in single color (choosing color from types of leather and hw allowed from the options given) whereas they are now available in bicolor (verso or multico). I've posted here on this. 

The mini Verrou is only available in Chevre whereas only Epsom is available for Verrou 21. Mini Roulis is only available in Swift whereas for Roulis 23 only Clemence is available.


----------



## mp4

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419



Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## susanq

Were on 17 months and counting...sigh. I am going to cry when I get my SO.


----------



## DR2014

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you all so much for sharing in my joy.  I don’t have anyone in my  close friends or family that would understand this sort of thing.


Your bag is so beautiful, what great choices you made!!  We are here to share your H joy, I don't have anyone in my close circle of family and friends who can relate to this either.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


OH MYYYYY!!!! She is exquisite dear I just love the pop pink and the stitching turned out gorgeous! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Gigllee said:


> Congrats. What a classy piece and in record time.





azukitea said:


> congrats and glad to hear you have received it SO quickily



Thanks so much!  I was definitely not prepared to receive it so soon.  It was shocking!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

DR2014 said:


> Your bag is so beautiful, what great choices you made!!  We are here to share your H joy, I don't have anyone in my close circle of family and friends who can relate to this either.


Thank you for your kind words.  That is why I love TPF so much.  Such a great place to learn and share.



Israeli_Flava said:


> OH MYYYYY!!!! She is exquisite dear I just love the pop pink and the stitching turned out gorgeous! CONGRATS!!!


Thank you!   I had never seen RT in person and I was worried if I would like it. I don’t just like it, I LOVE IT and I would love to have a full bag in it now. I was also nervous about the contrast stitch but I’m so glad I did it.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Txoceangirl said:


> BAM!  What a beauty!  Chèvre sellier is incredible. Enjoy!


Thank you!  My first experience with Chevre and I’m in love already.



cavluv said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!! This must be a record in terms of production time. Congratulations!


I wasn’t even thinking about it yet.  I just assumed it wouldn’t be ready for at least a year.



mygoodies said:


> My dear Lorrrdddd! She’s a STUNNER!! Mine is her lil almost twin sister but in K25 and PHW, which is still MIA after 1 yr, 1m and 3wks if she’ll arrive next yr, that’ll be 2x price increases ever since I placed the order
> 
> On the other hand my SO Togo B25 in Bleu Nuit/Etain (duotone outside) arrived within 4m and 1wk only!
> 
> enjoy your BEAUTY!!


I hope your K25 comes soon!  The waiting and the price increases are no fun.  But your B25 is lovely and was so fast!



Possum said:


> I am so excited for you dear @ODEDIHAIMS  Congratulations on your truly beautiful SO ... I love everything about it  You must be thrilled, and deservedly so. I can't wait to see your action pics


Thank you!  It’s been raining since I picked it up so it hasn’t gone out yet but hopefully soon.



mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## audreylita

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


Beautiful bag and almost identical to the one I got a few years ago.  I wanted the RT interior but it wasn't offered that year so I got rose jaipur instead.  And aside from brushed palladium hardware on mine, the black chèvre with white stitching on a 28 cm are all the same.  

Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

audreylita said:


> Beautiful bag and almost identical to the one I got a few years ago.  I wanted the RT interior but it wasn't offered that year so I got rose jaipur instead.  And aside from brushed palladium hardware on mine, the black chèvre with white stitching on a 28 cm are all the same.
> 
> Yours is gorgeous!


Thank you almost twin!  Yours must be stunning.   The hardware was a tough decision.  I was back and forth between BP and BG.  Couldn’t go wrong with either I think.   Ultimately I choose based on a watch that I enjoy wearing for special occasions.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Meta said:


> Interesting to hear that Chevre isn't available for Birkin 30.
> 
> In any case, yes I've ordered non-quota bags with SO and am currently on my 4th with the most recent order. In the past, a wide variety styles were available including Verrou and Roulis. The only difference is that they were previously only available in single color (choosing color from types of leather and hw allowed from the options given) whereas they are now available in bicolor (verso or multico). I've posted here on this.
> 
> The mini Verrou is only available in Chevre whereas only Epsom is available for Verrou 21. Mini Roulis is only available in Swift whereas for Roulis 23 only Clemence is available.


Thank you so much for confirming and pointing out the details. Sorry that I overlooked your post, I thought I had looked again but obviously not very thoroughly...
A bit disappointed on the Verrou options but Mini Roulis would be interesting in Swift. So not yet giving up on this. 

In general I would love to see more non-quota SOs, but am torn myself as my collection is far from complete and I don’t want to waste this opportunity. 

Munich received the heads-up on Chèvre only for 25s around beginning of last week. Is it the case globally? I doubt it.


----------



## pinkorchid20

HKsai said:


> When I ordered my SO, my SA took out a stack of cards with a big key rings. It shows what you can order with an SO (including jige, 2002, bolide....).


Interested to see it myself as I’ve only ever been aware of the 6 models that were stuck in my head. Will ask my new SA if I can see it, just out of pure curiosity and since my better half didn’t take any pictures.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

pinkorchid20 said:


> My better half was at the store to finalize his SO specs since the B30 in Chèvre indeed is not possible anymore (as opposed to what was stated by his SA few weeks ago but which was already pointed out by @Meta I think). When he changed the size to 25, his SA showed him the current booklet with options and I was surprised to hear that now even a Roulis or Verrou (and some other bags as well - he said it was 3 pages of bags) can be ordered. Has anyone seen this as well and is considering a non B/K/C model? He has already been offered another slot for next year (we will see...) but I am actually considering having him order a regular Verrou or Roulis as I am not happy with the leathers my store orders for these. I‘ve seen some customized Bolides in the past but if Hermès really extends its SO options to more bags outside the regular B/K/C/Plume/Bolide... offering, I’d be curious to see if people decide to go for something new instead. Please excuse if this is not a novelty, but I only recall about 6-7 models for SO and thought this extension was a lovely surprise.



Ohhh interesting. It probably wouldn't be worth Hermes's while but I would love to do an SO for Double Sens!


----------



## Meta

ajaxbreaker said:


> Ohhh interesting. It probably wouldn't be worth Hermes's while but I would love to do an SO for Double Sens!


At this point in time, Double Sens isn't an option for SO.


----------



## QuelleFromage

pinkorchid20 said:


> Thank you so much for confirming and pointing out the details. Sorry that I overlooked your post, I thought I had looked again but obviously not very thoroughly...
> A bit disappointed on the Verrou options but Mini Roulis would be interesting in Swift. So not yet giving up on this.
> 
> In general I would love to see more non-quota SOs, but am torn myself as my collection is far from complete and I don’t want to waste this opportunity.
> 
> Munich received the heads-up on Chèvre only for 25s around beginning of last week. Is it the case globally? I doubt it.


In USA chèvre B30 is on the SO form currently. I already ordered (and received) one this spring so did not test the actual availability this round  I have been told there is less goat available overall.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> In USA chèvre B30 is on the SO form currently. I already ordered (and received) one this spring so did not test the actual availability this round  I have been told there is less goat available overall.


I found this very interesting too, as I just received a chevre B30. It is my favorite leather, I do hope they keep using it.


----------



## pinkorchid20

QuelleFromage said:


> In USA chèvre B30 is on the SO form currently. I already ordered (and received) one this spring so did not test the actual availability this round  I have been told there is less goat available overall.





Notorious Pink said:


> I found this very interesting too, as I just received a chevre B30. It is my favorite leather, I do hope they keep using it.



I wonder if it would have gone through had he ordered a few weeks earlier...they called him to come in just to inform him that 30 was not possible and that he needed to change the order. They had not yet submitted it, though.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

pinkorchid20 said:


> I wonder if it would have gone through had he ordered a few weeks earlier...they called him to come in just to inform him that 30 was not possible and that he needed to change the order. They had not yet submitted it, though.


Oh no... I hope they don't run out of chevre. Dear H Gods.... noooooo... I am ordering B25 this round (in less than 2 weeks time) and must have that leather!!!! So did H let your DH change to B25?


----------



## pinkorchid20

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh no... I hope they don't run out of chevre. Dear H Gods.... noooooo... I am ordering B25 this round (in less than 2 weeks time) and must have that leather!!!! So did H let your DH change to B25?


Yes, he changed it to B25. It is Anemone, maybe that matters, but he was told no Chèvre for anything above size 25. He did not specifically ask for confirmation on K28, though, since it was not an option for him personally (he let me choose the specs but insisted on a B...men can be stubborn sometimes).


----------



## GNIPPOHS

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419



Beautiful! Love the contrast stitching and the pop of pink you picked!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
Epsom just arrived only 6 months
Chevre took 2years
Togo took 3years


----------



## Meta

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


 Wear it in good health!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Meta said:


> Wear it in good health!



Thanks dear!


----------



## acrowcounted

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


She’s beautiful and so elegant! Congrats and great color combo.


----------



## susanq

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


You fill me with so much hope. That bag is so gorgeous!


----------



## hopiko

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


THIS IS SOOOOOOOO PRETTY!  Congrats, Gnippohs!!!  It came out beautifully!  Enjoy her


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

GNIPPOHS said:


> Beautiful! Love the contrast stitching and the pop of pink you picked!





GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217



Thank you very much!  Your bi color is a gorgeous beauty!  Love the color combo especially with that GHW


----------



## GoldFish8

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


Stunning!!! Sooo quick too! Is this craie with etoupe or asphalt?


----------



## ayc

Interesting...I placed my SO B30 Chevre beginning of October and I just confirmed with my SA and he told me it went through...
I'm crossing my fingers and toes!!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

acrowcounted said:


> She’s beautiful and so elegant! Congrats and great color combo.



Thank you!!! I am v pleased how it turned out 



susanq said:


> You fill me with so much hope. That bag is so gorgeous!



thank you!  What are you waiting for? 



hopiko said:


> THIS IS SOOOOOOOO PRETTY!  Congrats, Gnippohs!!!  It came out beautifully!  Enjoy her



thank you dear hopiko!  It really is my prettiest bag 



ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thank you very much!  Your bi color is a gorgeous beauty!  Love the color combo especially with that GHW



thanks dear! Good that they seem to arrive faster now we can enjoy the bags quicker 



GoldFish8 said:


> Stunning!!! Sooo quick too! Is this craie with etoupe or asphalt?



thank you! It’s trench


----------



## Doyenne89

Submitted my SO this week. K35 in Clemence bicolor. Can't wait to see it when it arrives!


----------



## Possum

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


Gorgeous!!!!  Congratulations dear @GNIPPOHS


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Doyenne89 said:


> Submitted my SO this week. K35 in Clemence bicolor. Can't wait to see it when it arrives!


You must have big biceps hahahahaha I can't carry a 35 for longer than 30 minutes!!
Congrats on your SO!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


Creamy smooth and so delicious!!!! Congrats dear!!


----------



## westcoastgal

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


It’s lovely! Congratulations.


----------



## pinkorchid20

ayc said:


> Interesting...I placed my SO B30 Chevre beginning of October and I just confirmed with my SA and he told me it went through...
> I'm crossing my fingers and toes!!


Keep us posted. The SO was offered beginning/mid of October and the initial bag that was agreed on with the SA was size 30 - no word about potential issues. It then had to be changed last week. I wonder why that is.


----------



## susanq

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thank you!!! I am v pleased how it turned out
> 
> 
> 
> thank you!  What are you waiting for?
> 
> A bicolor k25 sellier in swift blue paon/vert fonce which I ordered early May 2018. It has not been cancelled and my SA is maybe a little too optimistic I will receive it for Christmas, but....lol. It’s the only outstanding SO from that time left at my store.
> 
> thank you dear hopiko!  It really is my prettiest bag
> 
> 
> 
> thanks dear! Good that they seem to arrive faster now we can enjoy the bags quicker
> 
> 
> 
> thank you! It’s trench


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Last week in FSH the SA would also not let me order B 30 in Chevre. Maybe the backlog for bigger bags in chevre is getting too big and/or it's hard to find big good quality pieces of leather.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Possum said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Congratulations dear @GNIPPOHS





Israeli_Flava said:


> Creamy smooth and so delicious!!!! Congrats dear!!





westcoastgal said:


> It’s lovely! Congratulations.


 
Thank you *@Possum , @Israeli_Flava, @westcoastgal *and all the likes!   Am craaaazy about craie!


----------



## Txoceangirl

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


Dreamy....... huge congrats


----------



## S2jewels

Hey all..

I would like to know how can get an SO offered @ the FSH store? 
Am going on Christmas and would like to be offered..


----------



## jeninvan

Sellier Kelly 32 in Togo.  It took about 8 months which was a really nice surprise for me.  I was thinking it would have taken at least a year.  Love this baby so much.


----------



## jeninvan

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


She is absolutely gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


Beautiful- congratulations!!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

jeninvan said:


> Sellier Kelly 32 in Togo.  It took about 8 months which was a really nice surprise for me.  I was thinking it would have taken at least a year.  Love this baby so much.


To die for!  Congratulations on a dreamy bag and minimal wait for Sellier.


----------



## Txoceangirl

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

jeninvan said:


> Sellier Kelly 32 in Togo.  It took about 8 months which was a really nice surprise for me.  I was thinking it would have taken at least a year.  Love this baby so much.


Beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

S2jewels said:


> Hey all..
> 
> I would like to know how can get an SO offered @ the FSH store?
> Am going on Christmas and would like to be offered..



I received mine after coming back to the same SA for three years, so I’m no help.
I know there’re people who got it upon first meeting, but I suspect witchcraft


----------



## periogirl28

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I received mine after coming back to the same SA for three years, so I’m no help.
> I know there’re people who got it upon first meeting, but I suspect witchcraft


Guilty as charged.


----------



## S2jewels

Hanna Flaneur said:


> I received mine after coming back to the same SA for three years, so I’m no help.
> I know there’re people who got it upon first meeting, but I suspect witchcraft


Thanks for your reply..
I was there in October, it was by first time and clicked with 2 SA’s belts and home departments, unfortunately didn’t get the name of the SA on my leather appointment, I was so excited and forgot to ask for her business card..
Let me see what will happen in December..

Your SA is from the leather  department?


----------



## Cygne18

jeninvan said:


> Sellier Kelly 32 in Togo.  It took about 8 months which was a really nice surprise for me.  I was thinking it would have taken at least a year.  Love this baby so much.


Hurrah for a gorgeous Togo Sellier! Congratulations. Love the interior color too.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

periogirl28 said:


> Guilty as charged.



I knew it! Witches are among us!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

S2jewels said:


> Thanks for your reply..
> I was there in October, it was by first time and clicked with 2 SA’s belts and home departments, unfortunately didn’t get the name of the SA on my leather appointment, I was so excited and forgot to ask for her business card..
> Let me see what will happen in December..
> 
> Your SA is from the leather  department?



Yes, my SA was from leather department.
But, I wouldn't disregard a relationship with a SA from a different one. Sometimes they switch or can introduce you to someone from leather.
The problem is that rules change and there is no blueprint for success. I know I'm being no help, but it really is different for everyone.
Or you could buy furniture/RTW/jewellery for at least 30.000 and see what happens and even then there is no guarantee!
Basically trial and error and A LOT of patience


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

jeninvan said:


> Sellier Kelly 32 in Togo.  It took about 8 months which was a really nice surprise for me.  I was thinking it would have taken at least a year.  Love this baby so much.


Love the look of Togo sellier!  Great choices and quick wait.


----------



## CMilly

jeninvan said:


> Sellier Kelly 32 in Togo.  It took about 8 months which was a really nice surprise for me.  I was thinking it would have taken at least a year.  Love this baby so much.


So pretty. What colour is the SO?


----------



## xiaoxiao

jeninvan said:


> Sellier Kelly 32 in Togo.  It took about 8 months which was a really nice surprise for me.  I was thinking it would have taken at least a year.  Love this baby so much.




Beautiful! Love the lining, what a nice surprise.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Txoceangirl said:


> Dreamy....... huge congrats





jeninvan said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous!!!  Congrats!





Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful- congratulations!!!




Thanks ladies! This one came fast and am sooooo in love with Craie!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

jeninvan said:


> Sellier Kelly 32 in Togo.  It took about 8 months which was a really nice surprise for me.  I was thinking it would have taken at least a year.  Love this baby so much.



Congrats!! Togo sellier is such a special bag and that’s FAST!


----------



## eternallove4bag

GNIPPOHS said:


> All sellier k25 with bi color exterior
> Epsom just arrived only 6 months
> Chevre took 2years
> Togo took 3years
> 
> View attachment 4584217


You know how I feel about this one ... major congrats my friend!


----------



## eternallove4bag

jeninvan said:


> Sellier Kelly 32 in Togo.  It took about 8 months which was a really nice surprise for me.  I was thinking it would have taken at least a year.  Love this baby so much.


That’s amazing time for a Togo sellier! What a beautiful combo!


----------



## BirkinLover77

jeninvan said:


> Sellier Kelly 32 in Togo.  It took about 8 months which was a really nice surprise for me.  I was thinking it would have taken at least a year.  Love this baby so much.


This is absolutely stunning. You have the best of both worlds beautiful neutral mix with a amazing pop of color. Congratulations


----------



## nymeria

Israeli_Flava said:


> I have gone back and forth so many times and keep coming back to the original plan. I’m going to stick to the original order. No more wracking my brain to make New combos. Noir chevre with rose poupre. Done ✅ xo


Totally gorgeous!


----------



## nymeria

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My first SO arrived in just 5 1/2 months!!!!  I can’t believe I was even offered an SO much less getting it in such a short time.  I’m so thrilled with the results.  K28 sellier Chevre Noir BGHW with natural stitching, RT interior.  My pictures don’t do the sheen justice.  I’m totally in love with this leather already!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4581417
> View attachment 4581419


Absolutely gorgeous!! and FAST!!!


----------



## Vhermes212

This has probably been answered before- but why does it seem that some people are getting offered SO for a first and even second time before others with their history at the store not necessarily being any longer or significantly more money spent?


----------



## acrowcounted

Vhermes212 said:


> This has probably been answered before- but why does it seem that some people are getting offered SO for a first and even second time before others with their history at the store not necessarily being any longer or significantly more money spent?


There is no magical equation. One client might visit more often, spend in more favorable departments, be asking for more specific specs (only/more easily available via SO), or just have a better rapport with the SA, and/or lucky timing. It’s one of the many mysteries of Hermes.


----------



## Rhl2987

I’m placing my SO tomorrow and still undecided about what to do! I think I will do a K25 sellier. I’ve probably ruled out ostrich since I want a croc K25 at some point and already have my rose Pourpre ostrich. I think I’ll either do raisin/blue indigo chevre, gris asphalt/etoupe togo, or anemone togo with another color. I plan to do Permabrass hardware no matter what. I’m excited to go in tomorrow because the store will be closed and it’ll just be a couple of us having fun and placing SOs!

Has anyone else been approved for SO but not placed their order yet?


----------



## disappeared

Vhermes212 said:


> This has probably been answered before- but why does it seem that some people are getting offered SO for a first and even second time before others with their history at the store not necessarily being any longer or significantly more money spent?


Just pure luck, IMO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hbr

Vhermes212 said:


> This has probably been answered before- but why does it seem that some people are getting offered SO for a first and even second time before others with their history at the store not necessarily being any longer or significantly more money spent?



I'm not quite sure how to make sense of the process but I was offered the SO last year after having purchased a quota bag.  The SA who offered it to me I have been working with for about 4 years and she knows I am a loyal customer.  I don't spend any money on RTW or home goods so I know that has nothing to do with it in my case.  I really don't think there's any rhyme or reason to it- could be combination of a lot of different factors.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Vhermes212 said:


> This has probably been answered before- but why does it seem that some people are getting offered SO for a first and even second time before others with their history at the store not necessarily being any longer or significantly more money spent?



Like others are saying/alluding to, I don’t think there’s a one-size fits all answer. I certainly don’t spend a lot — I just have a genuine rapport with my SA. Luck, I suppose. However, I don’t think it hurts to let them know you are very interested in an SO — that’s how I received offers for all my SOs actually. 

I was just offered my 4th SO — just declined it yesterday since the few bags left on my wishlist are ones that can’t be SO’d (smooth
Barenia) or I would prefer to be “plain” (Black Togo w/ GHW for example). Hoping another H lover here takes good use of it!


----------



## Gigllee

Vhermes212 said:


> This has probably been answered before- but why does it seem that some people are getting offered SO for a first and even second time before others with their history at the store not necessarily being any longer or significantly more money spent?


I got offered my 1st special order after about 8 months of dealing with my SA. Got offered the 2nd one a year and half after the 1st one. Honestly unless I take delivery of the bags, I’m just like meh....they probably don’t exist and don’t count. 1st special order came so fast and without me asking, I feel like it’s not real until I get a call that my bag is here. It just feels surreal cos I went in to pick up a scarf and then invited to place the order. Hermes can be so random, it’s not worth overthinking even though this forum makes us do that, inadvertently so.


----------



## fawnhagh

Dear all,

Does anyone know if it’s confirmed the SO season will be limited to autumn winter from now on or still twice a year? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## nymeria

My SO has arrived! in *5* months!!! I certainly was not expecting it anywhere near as quickly. The order was sent to Paris on June 13 (my store saves them all until the due date, and then sends them all together, regardless if you "placed" it a week or a month prior), and I got the marvelous text on Nov 9 ( got off a plane, turned on my phone and OMG!!)
K25 in chevre if that gives anyone hope


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nymeria said:


> My SO has arrived! in *5* months!!! I certainly was not expecting it anywhere near as quickly. The order was sent to Paris on June 13 (my store saves them all until the due date, and then sends them all together, regardless if you "placed" it a week or a month prior), and I got the marvelous text on Nov 9 ( got off a plane, turned on my phone and OMG!!)
> K25 in chevre if that gives anyone hope


OH YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA!!!!! Can't wait to see this beauty!!! That is definitely lightning speed for K25 sellier!!!!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nymeria said:


> Totally gorgeous!


Finally got to place this order on Sunday and was successful at sticking to the plan. Hope mine comes as fast as yours!!!! ((((all grins))))


----------



## westcoastgal

nymeria said:


> My SO has arrived! in *5* months!!! I certainly was not expecting it anywhere near as quickly. The order was sent to Paris on June 13 (my store saves them all until the due date, and then sends them all together, regardless if you "placed" it a week or a month prior), and I got the marvelous text on Nov 9 ( got off a plane, turned on my phone and OMG!!)
> K25 in chevre if that gives anyone hope


Good news! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## Rhl2987

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m placing my SO tomorrow and still undecided about what to do! I think I will do a K25 sellier. I’ve probably ruled out ostrich since I want a croc K25 at some point and already have my rose Pourpre ostrich. I think I’ll either do raisin/blue indigo chevre, gris asphalt/etoupe togo, or anemone togo with another color. I plan to do Permabrass hardware no matter what. I’m excited to go in tomorrow because the store will be closed and it’ll just be a couple of us having fun and placing SOs!
> 
> Has anyone else been approved for SO but not placed their order yet?


Placed! I did a Chevre Kelly Sellier 25 bi-color in raisin/bleu indigo with raisin stitching. Permabrass hardware. 105 cm strap so I have the crossbody option. 

I will be happy if it comes in under 2 years


----------



## azukitea

SO Birkin 25 placed end of May ready for collection, so just a little over 5 months, will post update soon.


----------



## craielover

Rhl2987 said:


> Placed! I did a Chevre Kelly Sellier 25 bi-color in raisin/bleu indigo with raisin stitching. Permabrass hardware. 105 cm strap so I have the crossbody option.
> 
> I will be happy if it comes in under 2 years


Some chèvre show up within 6 months! Wish you luck!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Rhl2987 said:


> Placed! I did a Chevre Kelly Sellier 25 bi-color in raisin/bleu indigo with raisin stitching. Permabrass hardware. 105 cm strap so I have the crossbody option.
> 
> I will be happy if it comes in under 2 years


Good luck! I love my Raisin Sellier K25 with BE interior.


----------



## nymeria

Here she is! First SO, first chevre, first Kelly- OMG!! I can't get over how much I love her-I keep pinching myself.
Chevre Noir, with Lime, PBHW ( got the 105 strap, which is perfect length for crossbody for me, as I'm 5'4" on a good day)


----------



## acrowcounted

nymeria said:


> Here she is! First SO, first chevre, first Kelly- OMG!! I can't get over how much I love her-I keep pinching myself.
> Chevre Noir, with Lime, PBHW ( got the 105 strap, which is perfect length for crossbody for me, as I'm 5'4" on a good day)
> View attachment 4595387
> 
> View attachment 4595388


Looooove the bright interior. Congrats!


----------



## Rhl2987

kleider said:


> Some chèvre show up within 6 months! Wish you luck!


Thank you! That would be quite the surprise!



QuelleFromage said:


> Good luck! I love my Raisin Sellier K25 with BE interior.


Thank you! Your bag was definitely inspiration. I couldn’t pass up raisin Chevre after seeing your beauty


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## eternallove4bag

nymeria said:


> Here she is! First SO, first chevre, first Kelly- OMG!! I can't get over how much I love her-I keep pinching myself.
> Chevre Noir, with Lime, PBHW ( got the 105 strap, which is perfect length for crossbody for me, as I'm 5'4" on a good day)
> View attachment 4595387
> 
> View attachment 4595388


She is gorgeous! Many congrats!


----------



## Rhl2987

Congratulations everyone!! With all of these Chevre SOs rolling in, I better be (financially) prepared for my SO to come in sooner than expected.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> Congratulations everyone!! With all of these Chevre SOs rolling in, I better be (financially) prepared for my SO to come in sooner than expected.


+1... I guess VCA has to take a backseat for now


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> Placed! I did a Chevre Kelly Sellier 25 bi-color in raisin/bleu indigo with raisin stitching. Permabrass hardware. 105 cm strap so I have the crossbody option.
> 
> I will be happy if it comes in under 2 years


I placed mine too early November. Hoping it comes sooner rather than later! Love the combo you chose


----------



## Rhl2987

eternallove4bag said:


> I placed mine too early November. Hoping it comes sooner rather than later! Love the combo you chose


Thank you! Remind me of what you picked? My second option was Gris Asphalt togo which I would have loved as well!


----------



## ayc

nymeria said:


> Here she is! First SO, first chevre, first Kelly- OMG!! I can't get over how much I love her-I keep pinching myself.
> Chevre Noir, with Lime, PBHW ( got the 105 strap, which is perfect length for crossbody for me, as I'm 5'4" on a good day)
> View attachment 4595387
> 
> View attachment 4595388


Gorgeous!!! congrats!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you! Remind me of what you picked? My second option was Gris Asphalt togo which I would have loved as well!


Rose lipstick chèvre K25 sellier with Gris perle inside and Gris pale stitching and brushed gold hardware ... Gris asphalt is stunning! I have a Kelly Pochette in it and sometimes I feel that may be my favorite grey of all times!


----------



## Cygne18

nymeria said:


> Here she is! First SO, first chevre, first Kelly- OMG!! I can't get over how much I love her-I keep pinching myself.
> Chevre Noir, with Lime, PBHW ( got the 105 strap, which is perfect length for crossbody for me, as I'm 5'4" on a good day)
> View attachment 4595387
> 
> View attachment 4595388


Wow, she is stunning! Congratulations! Superb....


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

nymeria said:


> Here she is! First SO, first chevre, first Kelly- OMG!! I can't get over how much I love her-I keep pinching myself.
> Chevre Noir, with Lime, PBHW ( got the 105 strap, which is perfect length for crossbody for me, as I'm 5'4" on a good day)
> View attachment 4595387
> 
> View attachment 4595388


The Lime lining is wonderful!  Enjoy your SO.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nymeria said:


> Here she is! First SO, first chevre, first Kelly- OMG!! I can't get over how much I love her-I keep pinching myself.
> Chevre Noir, with Lime, PBHW ( got the 105 strap, which is perfect length for crossbody for me, as I'm 5'4" on a good day)
> View attachment 4595387
> 
> View attachment 4595388


What a beauty!!! Love the pop interior and you really configured the bag to make is SO special =)
LOVE IT! Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Rose lipstick chèvre K25 sellier with Gris perle inside and Gris pale stitching and brushed gold hardware ... Gris asphalt is stunning! I have a Kelly Pochette in it and sometimes I feel that may be my favorite grey of all times!


That will be TDF!!!!!! I absolutely love gray and pink!!!! SO excited for you sweetie!!!


----------



## BagLady164

fawnhagh said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Does anyone know if it’s confirmed the SO season will be limited to autumn winter from now on or still twice a year?
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I’ve been told it’s now once per year.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nymeria said:


> Here she is! First SO, first chevre, first Kelly- OMG!! I can't get over how much I love her-I keep pinching myself.
> Chevre Noir, with Lime, PBHW ( got the 105 strap, which is perfect length for crossbody for me, as I'm 5'4" on a good day)
> View attachment 4595387
> 
> View attachment 4595388


This bag is GORGEOUS! Love the lime against the noir. "Put the lime in the Kelly and shake it all up" lol.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> That will be TDF!!!!!! I absolutely love gray and pink!!!! SO excited for you sweetie!!!


Thank you IF! I am going outside my comfort zone but rose lipstick has finally won me over especially in chèvre and I couldn’t be more excited to get the bag (whenever the H gods deem to send it to me)


----------



## Rhl2987

eternallove4bag said:


> Rose lipstick chèvre K25 sellier with Gris perle inside and Gris pale stitching and brushed gold hardware ... Gris asphalt is stunning! I have a Kelly Pochette in it and sometimes I feel that may be my favorite grey of all times!


So pretty!! Excited to see when these arrive for us! The pink will be such a beautiful addition to your collection  Yes, I'll have to add Gris Asphalt to my collection somehow!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## fawnhagh

BagLady164 said:


> I’ve been told it’s now once per year.



Thank you! If so that explains why the SO’s are showing up faster than before!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> So pretty!! Excited to see when these arrive for us! The pink will be such a beautiful addition to your collection  Yes, I'll have to add Gris Asphalt to my collection somehow!


Fingers crossed our babies make their way to us soon! Thank you so much!


----------



## GoldFish8

BagLady164 said:


> I’ve been told it’s now once per year.


when did this happen? I had no idea!


----------



## westcoastgal

GoldFish8 said:


> when did this happen? I had no idea!


This is the first I’m hearing of this. Is it maybe only certain stores?


----------



## forever132

eternallove4bag said:


> Rose lipstick chèvre K25 sellier with Gris perle inside and Gris pale stitching and brushed gold hardware ... Gris asphalt is stunning! I have a Kelly Pochette in it and sometimes I feel that may be my favorite grey of all times!


May I ask if rose lipstick is back on SO list now? I think I did not aware of it available in October list? Any other pinks u might be aware of, like magnolia? Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

forever132 said:


> May I ask if rose lipstick is back on SO list now? I think I did not aware of it available in October list? Any other pinks u might be aware of, like magnolia? Thanks


Please see page 364 for the full list of colors. Rose Lipstick is available in Chevre leather.


----------



## eternallove4bag

forever132 said:


> May I ask if rose lipstick is back on SO list now? I think I did not aware of it available in October list? Any other pinks u might be aware of, like magnolia? Thanks


Yes! Rose lipstick was actually one of the choices for chèvre leather. I placed my SO in early November so it was available for this SO round. I am so sorry I didn’t check for any other pinks on the list because I was set on chèvre leather and rose lipstick. I go after certain colors with a vengeance ...by the way this seasons color choices is available in post #5446 on this thread. Someone kindly posted it.


----------



## nymeria

acrowcounted said:


> Looooove the bright interior. Congrats!





eternallove4bag said:


> She is gorgeous! Many congrats!





ayc said:


> Gorgeous!!! congrats!!





Cygne18 said:


> Wow, she is stunning! Congratulations! Superb....





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> The Lime lining is wonderful!  Enjoy your SO.





Israeli_Flava said:


> What a beauty!!! Love the pop interior and you really configured the bag to make is SO special =)
> LOVE IT! Congrats!





QuelleFromage said:


> This bag is GORGEOUS! Love the lime against the noir. "Put the lime in the Kelly and shake it all up" lol.


Thank you all SO much!! Don't know if I'm smiling because of the lime inside or your lovely thoughts !


----------



## gazalia

Kelly 28 Sellier in Chevre. Rose Pourpre with Gris Asphalt Interieur and stitching, brushed gold hardware. 
I waited for 2 years for this holy grail dream bag of mine


----------



## Rhl2987

gazalia said:


> Kelly 28 Sellier in Chevre. Rose Pourpre with Gris Asphalt Interieur and stitching, brushed gold hardware.
> I waited for 2 years for this holy grail dream bag of mine


Please post pictures!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

My friend just received her B30 ostrich rose pourpre/bleu paon interior with brushed GHW. Took 1 year.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Txoceangirl said:


> My friend just received her B30 ostrich rose pourpre/bleu paon interior with brushed GHW. Took 1 year.


That sounds so gorgeous!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> Thank you IF! I am going outside my comfort zone but rose lipstick has finally won me over especially in chèvre and I couldn’t be more excited to get the bag (whenever the H gods deem to send it to me)


Careful, @SugarMama might fight you for it... seems like a bag she'd create too


----------



## wenyihsu

I just picked up mine! Picked it up before leaving for another trip so dont have pictures to upload yet. K25 Sellier Ostrich Vert Vertigo + Gold. Took 2.5 years.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wenyihsu said:


> I just picked up mine! Picked it up before leaving for another trip so dont have pictures to upload yet. K25 Sellier Ostrich Vert Vertigo + Gold. Took 2.5 years.


WOW! Can't wait to see that!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

eternallove4bag said:


> Rose lipstick chèvre K25 sellier with Gris perle inside and Gris pale stitching and brushed gold hardware ... Gris asphalt is stunning! I have a Kelly Pochette in it and sometimes I feel that may be my favorite grey of all times!


I have a globe trotter and a kelly long wallet in RL chevre and the color is really beautiful in this leather!  It will look amazing with GP! Congrats, so excited for you!


----------



## nymeria

wenyihsu said:


> I just picked up mine! Picked it up before leaving for another trip so dont have pictures to upload yet. K25 Sellier Ostrich Vert Vertigo + Gold. Took 2.5 years.


That sounds marvelous!


----------



## gazalia




----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

gazalia said:


> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597431
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597431
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## gazalia

gazalia said:


> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597431
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597431
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433


Sorry for posting multiple times
Not used to the picture related functions


----------



## Cygne18

gazalia said:


> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597431
> View attachment 4597432


So gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Gorgeous and perfect twilly!
Soooo worth the wait, right?!!!!!


----------



## Chagall

nymeria said:


> Here she is! First SO, first chevre, first Kelly- OMG!! I can't get over how much I love her-I keep pinching myself.
> Chevre Noir, with Lime, PBHW ( got the 105 strap, which is perfect length for crossbody for me, as I'm 5'4" on a good day)
> View attachment 4595387
> 
> View attachment 4595388


That is beautiful. Love the lime interior. Enjoy your lovely bag.


----------



## eternallove4bag

gazalia said:


> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597431
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597431
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Careful, @SugarMama might fight you for it... seems like a bag she'd create too


Haha she has too many bags that I have my eyes on so we can do swaps of our bags again... win-win


----------



## eternallove4bag

hopiko said:


> I have a globe trotter and a kelly long wallet in RL chevre and the color is really beautiful in this leather!  It will look amazing with GP! Congrats, so excited for you!


Thank you so much! I was never a pink lover till I met my bestie and all she dreams about is pink so I am not surprised that after more than 4 years I finally caved in and got a pink bag of mine ... and of course the matchy matchy in me had to get the RL calvi in chèvre while I wait ‘not so patiently’ for my RL K to arrive!


----------



## jd5237

Is the HAC now available with a contrast interior only, no contrast piping and stitching? 

Last time, it was no secondary colour for anything for the HAC early this year


----------



## periogirl28

jd5237 said:


> Is the HAC now available with a contrast interior only, no contrast piping and stitching?
> 
> Last time, it was no secondary colour for anything for the HAC early this year


I am sorry to say for this current SO round, the HAC is not offered at all.


----------



## westcoastgal

gazalia said:


> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597431
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597431
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433


Great bag and congratulations!


----------



## BirkinLover77

gazalia said:


> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597431
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597431
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597430
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597429
> View attachment 4597432
> View attachment 4597433


Very beautiful! The combo is stunning!! Congratulations


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Kelly 25 sellier noir chevre with magnolia interior and brushed palladium hardware. 13 months! So excited!


----------



## hopiko

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Kelly 25 sellier noir chevre with magnolia interior and brushed palladium hardware. 13 months! So excited!


Stunning, classic, cool, chic with a beautiful surprise inside...what could be better?????

Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Kelly 25 sellier noir chevre with magnolia interior and brushed palladium hardware. 13 months! So excited!


Absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## hephephippo

It's been a while (over a year) that ive been active on TPF but I got a call that my SO has arrived!! 

We won't be able to get it until after Thanksgiving as we are traveling and I'm excited and hesitant at the same time! I'm not sure why I picked what I picked but maybe ladies can offer opinions?

I ordered a k25 chevre noir exterior and blue electrique interior, BGHW. I don't know how I feel about that anymore! Anyone have a noir and BE bag? Also our first baby is here [emoji3059] life has changed a lot. I don't know if I can rock a k25 with a kiddo in tow (I'm probably over reacting as I know I can, but is it a reasonable choice?) Any thoughts or opinions.


----------



## nymeria

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Kelly 25 sellier noir chevre with magnolia interior and brushed palladium hardware. 13 months! So excited!


Absolutely wonderful! Classic outside, with that pop inside ( I'm beginning to totally appreciate the hidden splendor of the Kelly pop interior- only you know) Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## nymeria

hephephippo said:


> It's been a while (over a year) that ive been active on TPF but I got a call that my SO has arrived!!
> 
> We won't be able to get it until after Thanksgiving as we are traveling and I'm excited and hesitant at the same time! I'm not sure why I picked what I picked but maybe ladies can offer opinions?
> 
> I ordered a k25 chevre noir exterior and blue electrique interior, BGHW. I don't know how I feel about that anymore! Anyone have a noir and BE bag? Also our first baby is here [emoji3059] life has changed a lot. I don't know if I can rock a k25 with a kiddo in tow (I'm probably over reacting as I know I can, but is it a reasonable choice?) Any thoughts or opinions.


It will be awesome ( both the bag AND your ability to TOTALLY rock it). The bag itself ( a K25 noir chevre) is forever,a  classic, and beyond useful. The BE inside will be wonderful ( as I just said - a great surprise and secret for you, but not over the top). 
Congrats on the new baby- its a huge change, true, but that will not change who you are. You will look awesome with that K25 (consider crossbody) and a tote for the other stuff on the other side. And when you DON'T have the babe with you, well, then you will REALLY rock it.
Great choice! Embrace it and enjoy it!


----------



## Newtohermes1234

hephephippo said:


> It's been a while (over a year) that ive been active on TPF but I got a call that my SO has arrived!!
> 
> We won't be able to get it until after Thanksgiving as we are traveling and I'm excited and hesitant at the same time! I'm not sure why I picked what I picked but maybe ladies can offer opinions?
> 
> I ordered a k25 chevre noir exterior and blue electrique interior, BGHW. I don't know how I feel about that anymore! Anyone have a noir and BE bag? Also our first baby is here [emoji3059] life has changed a lot. I don't know if I can rock a k25 with a kiddo in tow (I'm probably over reacting as I know I can, but is it a reasonable choice?) Any thoughts or opinions.



I don’t have that specific combination—but it sounds lovely! Just received my k25 noir with magnolia and did the longer strap. I imagine it will be more functional than a birkin since it can be hands free! Congrats on your new bag!!


----------



## Cygne18

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Kelly 25 sellier noir chevre with magnolia interior and brushed palladium hardware. 13 months! So excited!


So gorgeous!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## allure244

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Kelly 25 sellier noir chevre with magnolia interior and brushed palladium hardware. 13 months! So excited!


So gorgeous. I absolutely adore the pink interior u chose. It looks like rose tyrien to me? Magnolia was not an option for interior color a year ago to my knowledge. I wish rose Tyrien interior was still available for SO currently.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

allure244 said:


> So gorgeous. I absolutely adore the pink interior u chose. It looks like rose tyrien to me? Magnolia was not an option for interior color a year ago to my knowledge. I wish rose Tyrien interior was still available for SO currently.


It’s so funny that you say that! I remembered ordering rose tyrien— but my SA said it was magnolia! I asked her to check, but she said that she couldn’t.


----------



## westcoastgal

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Kelly 25 sellier noir chevre with magnolia interior and brushed palladium hardware. 13 months! So excited!


Beautiful combo!


----------



## westcoastgal

hephephippo said:


> It's been a while (over a year) that ive been active on TPF but I got a call that my SO has arrived!!
> 
> We won't be able to get it until after Thanksgiving as we are traveling and I'm excited and hesitant at the same time! I'm not sure why I picked what I picked but maybe ladies can offer opinions?
> 
> I ordered a k25 chevre noir exterior and blue electrique interior, BGHW. I don't know how I feel about that anymore! Anyone have a noir and BE bag? Also our first baby is here [emoji3059] life has changed a lot. I don't know if I can rock a k25 with a kiddo in tow (I'm probably over reacting as I know I can, but is it a reasonable choice?) Any thoughts or opinions.


Classic combo. Date night! Also your  baby will grow up quickly and you will still be enjoying the bag. A Kelly is practical and beautiful.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Kelly 25 sellier noir chevre with magnolia interior and brushed palladium hardware. 13 months! So excited!


Love it!! Whether the interior is magnolia or RT, it is beautiful.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Kelly 25 sellier noir chevre with magnolia interior and brushed palladium hardware. 13 months! So excited!


Absolutely delish!!!! There is nothing like Noir Chevre!!!! MAGIC!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Kelly 25 sellier noir chevre with magnolia interior and brushed palladium hardware. 13 months! So excited!


This is a beautiful combo. I would absolutely do black and pink. 

ETA: just comparing photos (don’t know how true to life your pic is) the interior looks too purple-y to be RT. It could be Rose Pourpre.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hephephippo said:


> It's been a while (over a year) that ive been active on TPF but I got a call that my SO has arrived!!
> 
> We won't be able to get it until after Thanksgiving as we are traveling and I'm excited and hesitant at the same time! I'm not sure why I picked what I picked but maybe ladies can offer opinions?
> 
> I ordered a k25 chevre noir exterior and blue electrique interior, BGHW. I don't know how I feel about that anymore! Anyone have a noir and BE bag? Also our first baby is here [emoji3059] life has changed a lot. I don't know if I can rock a k25 with a kiddo in tow (I'm probably over reacting as I know I can, but is it a reasonable choice?) Any thoughts or opinions.


I think you willl absolutely hate it and should definitely hand it over to me! hahahahaha
Darling don't overthink it... YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Notorious Pink said:


> This is a beautiful combo. I would absolutely do black and pink.
> 
> ETA: just comparing photos (don’t know how true to life your pic is) the interior looks too purple-y to be RT. It could be Rose Pourpre.


Thanks! I’m going to have to ask my SA again the next time I go in! Perhaps she’ll be able to bring out the swatches for magnolia, RP, and RT to compare. 

If I order again in the future, I’ll definitely write down my specifications


----------



## Notorious Pink

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Thanks! I’m going to have to ask my SA again the next time I go in! Perhaps she’ll be able to bring out the swatches for magnolia, RP, and RT to compare.
> 
> If I order again in the future, I’ll definitely write down my specifications



make sure she takes out the swatches for chevre.

here is my RT Epsom belt strap inside my RT chevre lined bag. In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.




and compared to Rose Pourpre:


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Notorious Pink said:


> make sure she takes out the swatches for chevre.
> 
> here is my RT Epsom belt strap inside my RT chevre lined bag. In person RT chevre is very similar to Rose Shocking.
> 
> View attachment 4598890
> 
> 
> and compared to Rose Pourpre:
> View attachment 4598892


Thank you so so much for doing this!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Newtohermes1234 said:


> It’s so funny that you say that! I remembered ordering rose tyrien— but my SA said it was magnolia! I asked her to check, but she said that she couldn’t.


I just went back in this thread to sept 2018 and the only pink lining choices for last fall’s SO round were Rose Tyrien and Rose Extreme. Your bag is definitely not Rose Extreme so I think it’s safe to assume it’s RT.


----------



## QuelleFromage

hephephippo said:


> It's been a while (over a year) that ive been active on TPF but I got a call that my SO has arrived!!
> 
> We won't be able to get it until after Thanksgiving as we are traveling and I'm excited and hesitant at the same time! I'm not sure why I picked what I picked but maybe ladies can offer opinions?.
> 
> I ordered a k25 chevre noir exterior and blue electrique interior, BGHW. I don't know how I feel about that anymore! Anyone have a noir and BE bag? Also our first baby is here [emoji3059] life has changed a lot. I don't know if I can rock a k25 with a kiddo in tow (I'm probably over reacting as I know I can, but is it a reasonable choice?) Any thoughts or opinions.



I have almost the same specs.... a Raisin and BE chèvre Kelly 25 BGHW.  and I LOVE it - it's far more classic than I expected and I even have a contrast stitch. So in Noir......even a more classic choice, this will be a forever bag.


----------



## hephephippo

QuelleFromage said:


> I have almost the same specs.... a Raisin and BE chèvre Kelly 25 BGHW.  and I LOVE it - it's far more classic than I expected and I even have a contrast stitch. So in Noir......even a more classic choice, this will be a forever bag.



Oh my goodness any chance you have posted a pic of your bag anywhere in the forums? I'd love to see it! I'm getting excited to pick up my bag! I'm hoping I get offered another special order again [emoji3059]


----------



## QuelleFromage

hephephippo said:


> Oh my goodness any chance you have posted a pic of your bag anywhere in the forums? I'd love to see it! I'm getting excited to pick up my bag! I'm hoping I get offered another special order again [emoji3059]


Yes! There are quite a few pics around the forum (probably Ode to K25 and Contrast Stitch) but I can only find closed ones at the moment (one below), so here are a couple of my Noir with Bleu Saphir (and Cobalt stitching), which is BPHW.  If I can find a photo of the BE interior on the Raisin KI'll post that too. Your bag will be gorgeous.


----------



## jd5237

periogirl28 said:


> I am sorry to say for this current SO round, the HAC is not offered at all.


  I was hoping to place a new order to my existing one to have a contrasting interior if possible


----------



## hephephippo

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes! There are quite a few pics around the forum (probably Ode to K25 and Contrast Stitch) but I can only find closed ones at the moment (one below), so here are a couple of my Noir with Bleu Saphir (and Cobalt stitching), which is BPHW.  If I can find a photo of the BE interior on the Raisin KI'll post that too. Your bag will be gorgeous.
> 
> View attachment 4599633
> View attachment 4599635
> View attachment 4599636



Beautiful collection! I can imagine the BE in the raisin, LOVELY! [emoji177]


----------



## xxDxx

I got the offer for my 1st SO  

I think I’m going to do a B30 in Etain Togo with RGHW and Rose Pourpre lining (because it‘s the only pink available).

Etain with RGHW is on top of my wishlist and I don‘t know if my store is getting one as a regular offer.


----------



## westcoastgal

xxDxx said:


> I got the offer for my 1st SO
> 
> I think I’m going to do a B30 in Etain Togo with RGHW and Rose Pourpre lining (because it‘s the only pink).
> 
> Etain with RGHW is on top of my wishlist and I don‘t know if my store is getting one as a regular offer.


Good choice to request your most-wanted item. I agree with this as the store can’t always seem to guarantee what comes in. I also like what you are choosing.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xxDxx said:


> I got the offer for my 1st SO
> 
> I think I’m going to do a B30 in Etain Togo with RGHW and Rose Pourpre lining (because it‘s the only pink available).
> 
> Etain with RGHW is on top of my wishlist and I don‘t know if my store is getting one as a regular offer.


 Congrats!!! That will be an amazing SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hephephippo

I was trying to prepare in the hope we get offered a SO again this year, it doesn't hurt to be wishful! Sorry if I'm asking a repeat question but has anyone posted what's available for SO this season?

I'm wanting another k25 probably in a grey or blue color (most likely grey).. I'm torn on specs because I have a baby now but still preferred a more structured look for the K. Any opinions???


----------



## QuelleFromage

hephephippo said:


> I was trying to prepare in the hope we get offered a SO again this year, it doesn't hurt to be wishful! Sorry if I'm asking a repeat question but has anyone posted what's available for SO this season?
> 
> I'm wanting another k25 probably in a grey or blue color (most likely grey).. I'm torn on specs because I have a baby now but still preferred a more structured look for the K. Any opinions???


Exterior colors are in the post noted in thread title. No idea where interior and thread are...perhaps we can create a composite post


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hephephippo

QuelleFromage said:


> Exterior colors are in the post noted in thread title. No idea where interior and thread are...perhaps we can create a composite post



Thank you QF you're a doll. How could I have missed the title [emoji2358] I'm going to try to backread from the exterior colors post. Do they offer RGHW on Ks and Bs yet? I recall it wasn't an option last year.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

This is probably silly as I just received my first SO. Does anyone know if you can special order a mini Kelly. I love two of the new colors for spring but am not sure the strap will be crossbody on me!


----------



## acrowcounted

Newtohermes1234 said:


> This is probably silly as I just received my first SO. Does anyone know if you can special order a mini Kelly. I love two of the new colors for spring but am not sure the strap will be crossbody on me!


You can. Single color only though, I believe, and only from the SO exterior colors list.


----------



## periogirl28

acrowcounted said:


> You can. Single color only though, I believe, and only from the SO exterior colors list.





Newtohermes1234 said:


> This is probably silly as I just received my first SO. Does anyone know if you can special order a mini Kelly. I love two of the new colors for spring but am not sure the strap will be crossbody on me!


You can now order a mini Kelly in the same specs as other size Kellys for this round. That means bicolour exterior as well. Do ask if the longer strap is also available to order. Good Luck!


----------



## acrowcounted

periogirl28 said:


> You can now order a mini Kelly in the same specs as other size Kellys for this round. That means bicolour exterior as well. Do ask if the longer strap is also available to order. Good Luck!


Thank you for the correction!


----------



## periogirl28

acrowcounted said:


> Thank you for the correction!


Please just take it as an update. We are all here to share whatever latest intel we have and I certainly appreciate it when I obtain useful info also.


----------



## MSO13

LKNN said:


> Fingers crossed you get yours very soon!


i got my bag, just under 2.5 years. hope yours comes soon!


----------



## wenyihsu

As promised, please find my newest addition - K25 Kelly Sellier Ostrich Vert Vertigo + Gold in ghw. Took 2.5 years


----------



## Phiona88

wenyihsu said:


> As promised, please find my newest addition - K25 Kelly Sellier Ostrich Vert Vertigo + Gold in ghw. Took 2.5 years



This bag is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## azukitea

wenyihsu said:


> As promised, please find my newest addition - K25 Kelly Sellier Ostrich Vert Vertigo + Gold in ghw. Took 2.5 years


Love love love this combo, very unique and great leather choice!


----------



## aisham

wenyihsu said:


> As promised, please find my newest addition - K25 Kelly Sellier Ostrich Vert Vertigo + Gold in ghw. Took 2.5 years


 
wow amazing bag , it took 2.5 yrs  I am devastated ! I placed my ostrich SO 6 months ago and I was hopping it will arrive mid 2020  . My kelly 25 epsom sillier took only 6 months , I placed the SO on November 2018 and got it in May 2019


----------



## Notorious Pink

wenyihsu said:


> As promised, please find my newest addition - K25 Kelly Sellier Ostrich Vert Vertigo + Gold in ghw. Took 2.5 years


This is so gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## MSO13

just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.


----------



## acrowcounted

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


Gorgeous!! Congrats.


----------



## BirkinLover77

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ElegantRascal

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


A lovely combination, congratulations!


----------



## Gigllee

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


This is so stunning, dainty and timeless. Congrats and thanks for sharing with us .


----------



## ladysarah

wenyihsu said:


> As promised, please find my newest addition - K25 Kelly Sellier Ostrich Vert Vertigo + Gold in ghw. Took 2.5 years


A very beautiful combo! Enjoy


----------



## Cygne18

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


GOR-GEE-OUS!


----------



## noegirl

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812




This is stunning! I can see why you are just smitten with her.


----------



## crazylvgirl

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


omg she is totally stunning!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


Stunning and extremely special, Congrats!!


----------



## westcoastgal

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


Great color combo.


----------



## honhon

ladies......my SO went in on Sept 19, 2019 at FSH.  we just received an email saying that is has arrived and it is waiting to be collected.....this is just over 2 months......it is K25 chèvre


----------



## dharma

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812



Breathtaking!!!!


----------



## nymeria

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


Perfection! Such a wonderful combination, and the permabrass is amazing on the craie. Truly elegant.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honhon said:


> ladies......my SO went in on Sept 19, 2019 at FSH.  we just received an email saying that is has arrived and it is waiting to be collected.....this is just over 2 months......it is K25 chèvre


HOLY COWWWWWWWWWW sooooo happy for you and in record time!!!! xoxoxox


----------



## chainedancre

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812



Sooooo pretty!!!!!


----------



## chainedancre

Does anyone have any experience with SO in Canada specifically? How long did yours take??


----------



## periogirl28

honhon said:


> ladies......my SO went in on Sept 19, 2019 at FSH.  we just received an email saying that is has arrived and it is waiting to be collected.....this is just over 2 months......it is K25 chèvre


10 weeks, just like my fastest one. So we know FSH can do it, if they want. Congrats! Did they give you a collection deadline by any chance. Just wondering.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## honhon

periogirl28 said:


> 10 weeks, just like my fastest one. So we know FSH can do it, if they want. Congrats! Did they give you a collection deadline by any chance. Just wondering.


 Apparently the email requests the bag to be picked up within a month


----------



## periogirl28

honhon said:


> Apparently the email requests the bag to be picked up within a month


I see. I have not received this email notice before, but did hear about it recently. Thanks for the response!


----------



## nymeria

honhon said:


> ladies......my SO went in on Sept 19, 2019 at FSH.  we just received an email saying that is has arrived and it is waiting to be collected.....this is just over 2 months......it is K25 chèvre


That's fantastic!! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## mygoodies

Calling bi-color Birkin SO owners!
I just rcvd my bi-color SO B25; Etain sides, main B Nuit. Love it! However, I just noticed that my clochet is all Etain with BN stitching instead of Etain outside and BN inside.

Has anyone received single color clochet for the bi-color SO Birkin??
TIA!!


----------



## westcoastgal

mygoodies said:


> Calling bi-color SO owners!
> I just rcvd my bi-color SO B25; Etain sides, main B Nuit. Love it! However, I just noticed that my clochet is all Etain with BN stitching instead of Etain outside and BN inside.
> 
> Has anyone received single color clochet for the bi-color SO B??
> TIA!!


Hi there. I have a B30, blue nuit sides and Gris asphalt front and back. The clochette is also not bicolor - only single color. I think it’s only bicolor when the bag is one color on the outside with a different interior color.


----------



## mygoodies

westcoastgal said:


> Hi there. I have a B30, blue nuit sides and Gris asphalt front and back. The clochette is also not bicolor - only single color. I think it’s only bicolor when the bag is one color on the outside with a different interior color.


THANK YOU for the reply! This is my first Bi-Color B SO. So I don’t know what’s the Clochet supposed to look like. 

My friend has Bi Color K SOs and all her Clochets are bi-color too. Hence I’m wondering if mine supposed to be single color or that the Craftsman just made a mistake?


----------



## westcoastgal

mygoodies said:


> THANK YOU for the reply! This is my first Bi-Color B SO. So I don’t know what’s the Clochet supposed to look like.
> My friend has Bi Color K SOs and all her Clochets are bi-color too. Hence I’m wondering if mine supposed to be single color or that the Craftsman just made a mistake?


Is your friend’s style the exact same one as yours, or are her sides all the same with contrasting handle and sangles? Mine clochette is one color only. My handles and sides are blue nuit, the interior of the bag is blue nuit, and the clochette is all blue nuit (interior and out). Hope this helps.


----------



## mygoodies

westcoastgal said:


> Is your friend’s style the exact same one as yours, or are her sides all the same with contrasting handle and sangles? Mine clochette is one color only. My handles and sides are blue nuit, the interior of the bag is blue nuit, and the clochette is all blue nuit (interior and out). Hope this helps.


Hers is a bi color Kelly Version 4 (Sides, handle, sangles in 1 color and front/back in another color).

Hence I’m curious if the clochet of Bi Color Birkins in Version 5 is supposed to have single color.

I also have duotone K25 with RG outside and Jaipur interior and its clochet does have contrast colors.

Not a big deal afterall. I just want to make sure H did the correct clochet for mine 
Thanks so much for the help!!


----------



## Luvhcv

mygoodies said:


> Hers is a bi color Kelly Version 4 (Sides, handle, sangles in 1 color and front/back in another color).
> 
> Hence I’m curious if the clochet of Bi Color Birkins in Version 5 is supposed to have single color.
> 
> I also have duotone K25 with RG outside and Jaipur interior and its clochet does have contrast colors.
> 
> Not a big deal afterall. I just want to make sure H did the correct clochet for mine
> Thanks so much for the help!!


How lond did your SO take?


----------



## mygoodies

Luvhcv said:


> How lond did your SO take?


4 Months, 1 Week, 1hr, 54mnt and 2 sec to be exact LOL I’m using an App for my SO timeline


----------



## westcoastgal

mygoodies said:


> Hers is a bi color Kelly Version 4 (Sides, handle, sangles in 1 color and front/back in another color).
> 
> Hence I’m curious if the clochet of Bi Color Birkins in Version 5 is supposed to have single color.
> 
> I also have duotone K25 with RG outside and Jaipur interior and its clochet does have contrast colors.
> 
> Not a big deal afterall. I just want to make sure H did the correct clochet for mine
> Thanks so much for the help!!


Mine is what is currently called version 5. My clochette is not contrast also, so I think yours is right.


----------



## mygoodies

westcoastgal said:


> Mine is what is currently called version 5. My clochette is not contrast also, so I think yours is right.


Thanks so much! I just wanted a peace of mind H did the right thing. I didn’t know since this is my 1st bi-color Birkin SO would of course prefer the duotone clochet as the icing on the cake ☺️


----------



## Notorious Pink

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Luvhcv

mygoodies said:


> 4 Months, 1 Week, 1hr, 54mnt and 2 sec to be exact LOL I’m using an App for my SO timeline


Huge congratulations!


----------



## mygoodies

Luvhcv said:


> Huge congratulations!


Thank you dear! Very happy how it turns out especially within such a short time! Etain and B Nuit are my all time fave H classic colors, so why not have both in 1 bag ☺️


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## little.bear

nymeria said:


> My SO has arrived! in *5* months!!! I certainly was not expecting it anywhere near as quickly. The order was sent to Paris on June 13 (my store saves them all until the due date, and then sends them all together, regardless if you "placed" it a week or a month prior), and I got the marvelous text on Nov 9 ( got off a plane, turned on my phone and OMG!!)
> K25 in chevre if that gives anyone hope



This is great news! It’s really cool to read about chevre kelly selliers being made much quicker these days. I placed a k25 Chevre sellier in sept, hopefully it comes by next year then!


----------



## nymeria

little.bear said:


> This is great news! It’s really cool to read about chevre kelly selliers being made much quicker these days. I placed a k25 Chevre sellier in sept, hopefully it comes by next year then!


Yes, it does seem as though they are coming in much faster than previously- looking through this thread there are a reasonable number from 2-6 months. And that would be especially lovely, after you were unable to get anything in Paris. ( Hope you had an otherwise wonderful trip however!) All fingers and toes are crossed for you- can't wait to see it- what specs?


----------



## GoldFish8

mygoodies said:


> Calling bi-color Birkin SO owners!
> I just rcvd my bi-color SO B25; Etain sides, main B Nuit. Love it! However, I just noticed that my clochet is all Etain with BN stitching instead of Etain outside and BN inside.
> 
> Has anyone received single color clochet for the bi-color SO Birkin??
> TIA!!


Can we see a picture?! Sounds absolutely lovely. Haven’t seen etain w BN yet!


----------



## hephephippo

mygoodies said:


> Thank you dear! Very happy how it turns out especially within such a short time! Etain and B Nuit are my all time fave H classic colors, so why not have both in 1 bag [emoji3526]



Yes pls post a photo, if you don't mind! This combo seems yummy!


----------



## honhon

mygoodies said:


> Thanks so much! I just wanted a peace of mind H did the right thing. I didn’t know since this is my 1st bi-color Birkin SO would of course prefer the duotone clochet as the icing on the cake ☺️


my 2 B30 has bi-color clochette, but both of them are just bi-color order too, different from your choice


----------



## little.bear

nymeria said:


> Yes, it does seem as though they are coming in much faster than previously- looking through this thread there are a reasonable number from 2-6 months. And that would be especially lovely, after you were unable to get anything in Paris. ( Hope you had an otherwise wonderful trip however!) All fingers and toes are crossed for you- can't wait to see it- what specs?



Mine is k25 black Chevre in bphw and blue electric interior )) I cant wait!! Seems like most people have so-ed a black and got them around the 6 months period. I was expecting 2 years or longer wait! Anything earlier than that will be a bonus now .

My last one was a k28 togo sellier and that took exactly 2 years :O


----------



## rania1981

mygoodies said:


> Thanks so much! I just wanted a peace of mind H did the right thing. I didn’t know since this is my 1st bi-color Birkin SO would of course prefer the duotone clochet as the icing on the cake ☺️


I just checked my bicolor version 5 has one color clochette too. I also have a bicolor version 4 b25 and that clochette has the contrast color inside


----------



## mygoodies

rania1981 said:


> I just checked my bicolor version 5 has one color clochette too. I also have a bicolor version 4 b25 and that clochette has the contrast color inside


Thank you so much for taking the time to check!! Really appreciate it. I know it’s just a small detail but that’s what makes our SOs extra Special right


----------



## mygoodies

honhon said:


> my 2 B30 has bi-color clochette, but both of them are just bi-color order too, different from your choice


Thank you!! Yours are the current Version 5 SO? Maybe the Craftsmen are randomly choosing whether to do contrast colors for the Clochette


----------



## rania1981

mygoodies said:


> Thank you so much for taking the time to check!! Really appreciate it. I know it’s just a small detail but that’s what makes our SOs extra Special right


Indeed! I actually hadn’t looked on the b25 version 4 I just assumed it wasn’t contrast, so I learnt something as well And your so sounds gorgeous, my favourite detail in my latest so is the contrast stitching


----------



## mygoodies

GoldFish8 said:


> Can we see a picture?! Sounds absolutely lovely. Haven’t seen etain w BN yet!





hephephippo said:


> Yes pls post a photo, if you don't mind! This combo seems yummy!



Here’s my new Baby Ms Nuitain may be a bit boring for others but I wanted to keep it “subtle” enough for work


----------



## honhon

mygoodies said:


> Thank you!! Yours are the current Version 5 SO? Maybe the Craftsmen are randomly choosing whether to do contrast colors for the Clochette


yes, they are spontaneous. my black B came with brown resin instead of classic black on black combination


----------



## mygoodies

honhon said:


> yes, they are spontaneous. my black B came with brown resin instead of classic black on black combination


I’m happy the Craftsman didn’t get too spontaneous and changed the colors of the leather of the bag itself or the HW!

Oh yes I remember yours! Still looks STUNNING tho


----------



## westcoastgal

mygoodies said:


> Here’s my new Baby Ms Nuitain may be a bit boring for others but I wanted to keep it “subtle” enough for work


I love it. Gorgeous!


----------



## Gigllee

mygoodies said:


> Here’s my new Baby Ms Nuitain may be a bit boring for others but I wanted to keep it “subtle” enough for work


It’s gorgeous. My kind of color scheme as I  like to fly under the radar


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hephephippo

mygoodies said:


> Here’s my new Baby Ms Nuitain may be a bit boring for others but I wanted to keep it “subtle” enough for work



Beautiful combination! I agree too, it’s muted elegance!


----------



## GoldFish8

mygoodies said:


> Here’s my new Baby Ms Nuitain may be a bit boring for others but I wanted to keep it “subtle” enough for work


Love it!!! The dark blue goes so well etain. Subtle and gorgeous. I think sometimes you don’t have to go too crazy with the SO colors.. especially when you do bicolor. I went with two very neutral colors as well!


----------



## mygoodies

westcoastgal said:


> I love it. Gorgeous!





Gigllee said:


> It’s gorgeous. My kind of color scheme as I  like to fly under the radar





hephephippo said:


> Beautiful combination! I agree too, it’s muted elegance!





GoldFish8 said:


> Love it!!! The dark blue goes so well etain. Subtle and gorgeous. I think sometimes you don’t have to go too crazy with the SO colors.. especially when you do bicolor. I went with two very neutral colors as well!



MERCIIII Ladies! Was super nervous how it would look like but thrilled abt the outcome! Indeed muted elegance to me Maybe I would go for more “playful combo” next time! Still have another SO baby coming hopefully very soon.


----------



## Sofiko

mygoodies said:


> Here’s my new Baby Ms Nuitain may be a bit boring for others but I wanted to keep it “subtle” enough for work


Love it, nothing boring for me


----------



## Israeli_Flava

rania1981 said:


> I just checked my bicolor version 5 has one color clochette too. I also have a bicolor version 4 b25 and that clochette has the contrast color inside


interesting! good to know thx for checking dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> Here’s my new Baby Ms Nuitain may be a bit boring for others but I wanted to keep it “subtle” enough for work


It's absolutely gorgeous and special!!! Very wearable and forever~!!


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous and special!!! Very wearable and forever~!!


Thanks beautiful This might be my 1 and only bi color baby but a foreverbag for sure ☺️


----------



## mygoodies

Sofiko said:


> Love it, nothing boring for me


Thank you dear H in general is never boring right. Hopefully the rain would stop so I can take her out for a spin!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> Thanks beautiful This might be my 1 and only bi color baby but a foreverbag for sure ☺️


I totally get it!!! This is the perfect combo of safe (neutrals) and adventurous (bi color) IMO! If I get offered one more... it will definitely be more adventurous than my most recent SO placed.


----------



## xxDxx

Had my SO appointment today and I'm a little confused now.
They told me that my choice will be placed at the next SO period because the slot is now closed. Will it be in spring 2020?
I'm not sure why I had the appointment today because there will be a new SO list next year.
They just wrote everything down on the phone (not the SO sheet).
Anyway
My first choice is a B30 Etain Togo with Rose Pourpre lining and RGHW.
The B30 Etain RGHW might be coming in as a regular offer
so my second SO choice is a K25 Noir Chevre with Rose Pourpre lining and Permabrass HW


----------



## acrowcounted

xxDxx said:


> Had my SO appointment today and I'm a little confused now.
> They told me that my choice will be placed at the next SO period because the slot is now closed. Will it be in spring 2020?
> I'm not sure why I had the appointment today because there will be a new SO list next year.
> They just wrote everything down on the phone (not the SO sheet).
> Anyway
> My first choice is a B30 Etain Togo with Rose Pourpre lining and RGHW.
> The B30 Etain RGHW might be coming in as a regular offer
> so my second SO choice is a K25 Noir Chevre with Rose Pourpre lining an Permabrass HW


Sounds like they are still trying to figure out this change from two sessions (Sept-Nov and Apr-May) into one long session (Sept-May) and how that folds into when orders are submitted to Paris. Regardless, option changes happen in September so choices shouldn’t be any different between now and the springtime.


----------



## xxDxx

acrowcounted said:


> Sounds like they are still trying to figure out this change from two sessions (Sept-Nov and Apr-May) into one long session (Sept-May) and how that folds into when orders are submitted to Paris. Regardless, option changes happen in September so choices shouldn’t be any different between now and the springtime.


Yes- that will be the reason. Thank you


----------



## eternallove4bag

mygoodies said:


> Here’s my new Baby Ms Nuitain may be a bit boring for others but I wanted to keep it “subtle” enough for work


Omg girl many congrats! Your baby is gorgeous!


----------



## mygoodies

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg girl many congrats! Your baby is gorgeous!


I just DM you dear


----------



## mygoodies

acrowcounted said:


> Sounds like they are still trying to figure out this change from two sessions (Sept-Nov and Apr-May) into one long session (Sept-May) and how that folds into when orders are submitted to Paris. Regardless, option changes happen in September so choices shouldn’t be any different between now and the springtime.


Would that mean H will start skipping next Spring SO season and start in Sept 2020 again? Hope not!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

mygoodies said:


> Would that mean H will start skipping next Spring SO season and start in Sept 2020 again? Hope not!


No, they are offering SO spots continuously, until they fill their allotment. However, if your profile has already placed a SO for the “fall” session, it will be ineligible to place another SO during the “spring” session as it is now just one single session and you’ve already placed a SO this session. Or at least that’s how it’s been explained to me from my store. I assume it will take at least one cycle for them to work out the details/kinks before it becomes the status quo.


----------



## Etriers

mygoodies said:


> Here’s my new Baby Ms Nuitain may be a bit boring for others but I wanted to keep it “subtle” enough for work



Brilliant combination.


----------



## fawnhagh

acrowcounted said:


> No, they are offering SO spots continuously, until they fill their allotment. However, if your profile has already placed a SO for the “fall” session, it will be ineligible to place another SO during the “spring” session as it is now just one single session and you’ve already placed a SO this session. Or at least that’s how it’s been explained to me from my store. I assume it will take at least one cycle for them to work out the details/kinks before it becomes the status quo.



Do you know if this is limited to the same store or you are also not allowed to place another SO in spring season in store/country B if you already placed a SO in autumn 2019 in store/country A? 

Just curious. Thank you!


----------



## LKNN

That has to be a new record-- congrats! Can't wait to see it! 


honhon said:


> ladies......my SO went in on Sept 19, 2019 at FSH.  we just received an email saying that is has arrived and it is waiting to be collected.....this is just over 2 months......it is K25 chèvre


----------



## acrowcounted

fawnhagh said:


> Do you know if this is limited to the same store or you are also not allowed to place another SO in spring season in store/country B if you already placed a SO in autumn 2019 in store/country A?
> 
> Just curious. Thank you!


In general, a client has unique profiles in unique countries so those wouldn’t interfere with each other regarding a generic quota bag offer or a SO, regardless of these scheduling changes.


----------



## eternallove4bag

mygoodies said:


> I just DM you dear


Checking


----------



## sarahfl

honhon said:


> ladies......my SO went in on Sept 19, 2019 at FSH.  we just received an email saying that is has arrived and it is waiting to be collected.....this is just over 2 months......it is K25 chèvre


OMG, that's a new record! my sis placed a SO K25 chevre leather too in Paris, but in Nov 2018, and still waiting.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812



I"ve gotta say that this is a super beautiful choice. I enjoy looking at all the SO but sometimes they are really rather different (no judgement here, just not my choices). Yours looks so amazingly pretty! I wish I ordered my Kelly with a different colour inside but somehow I wasn't"t. creative enough to do it. Oh well, I"d be happy if it finally came


----------



## honhon

sarahfl said:


> OMG, that's a new record! my sis placed a SO K25 chevre leather too in Paris, but in Nov 2018, and still waiting.


yes, i had never received SOs so fast, the average was about 8 months. i hope your sister gets her bag soon


----------



## GNIPPOHS

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812



Love craie love sellier love togo! What a gorgeous bag


----------



## WKN

little.bear said:


> Mine is k25 black Chevre in bphw and blue electric interior )) I cant wait!! Seems like most people have so-ed a black and got them around the 6 months period. I was expecting 2 years or longer wait! Anything earlier than that will be a bonus now .


Really? That's excellent news! My SO is K28 black chevre with graphite stitching (also in bphw) and blue saphir interior! I ordered this mid-this year and was told can be as late as 2021! But I hope it will come earlier to complete my B/K/C collection (I don't have a K yet). Please do share photos once your baby has arrived!


----------



## fice16

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812




This is beautiful.  Recently, I become very interested in a cream color sellier Kelly bag.  Craie or nata would be perfect.  Love your new bag.  After I have collected all my dream B/K (Rose Pourpre-2017, Anemone SO-Jan2020), a cream color K or B  may be my new target.


----------



## QuelleFromage

WKN said:


> Really? That's excellent news! My SO is K28 black chevre with graphite stitching (also in bphw) and blue saphir interior! I ordered this mid-this year and was told can be as late as 2021! But I hope it will come earlier to complete my B/K/C collection (I don't have a K yet). Please do share photos once your baby has arrived!


We will be semi-bag -twins since I have a noir chèvre K28 with Bleu Saphir interior and a noir chèvre B with graphite stitching


----------



## WKN

QuelleFromage said:


> We will be semi-bag -twins since I have a noir chèvre K28 with Bleu Saphir interior and a noir chèvre B with graphite stitching


OMG, a noir chevre B? What's her size? I just purchased a B35 in veau Jonathan - not heavy - I bet a chevre B would be featherweight! I can just imagine the colour saturation, it must be divine!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


OMGoodness this is dreaaaaaamy!!! I absolutely love everything about this bag!!! Great choice and congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## HeatherZE

But what about the Birkins? When will they start to arrive?  Seems like a lot of k, lately.


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Almost 3 years in the making, I honestly lost all hope in ever receiving my SO. My original SA that I placed the order with had left the company, so I ended up switching to a store closer to home. But it seems she was meant to be mine! I received that phone call.   ‍♀️  magic And I would like to present K28 anemone/rose pourpre in Evercolor


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Almost 3 years in the making, I honestly lost all hope in ever receiving my SO. My original SA that I placed the order with had left the company, so I ended up switching to a store closer to home. But it seems she was meant to be mine! I received that phone call.   ‍♀️  magic And I would like to present K28 anemone/rose pourpre in Evercolor
> View attachment 4608196


OMG hunny I died died died 3 times for real
amazing beautiful stunning gah gah over your new baby! best combo and in evercolor is supreme!!! CONGRATSSSS FINALLLLY!!!!!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

Thank you so much!!! I couldn’t believe it. I was shocked!! The H fairy was so good to me this year! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> OMG hunny I died died died 3 times for real
> amazing beautiful stunning gah gah over your new baby! best combo and in evercolor is supreme!!! CONGRATSSSS FINALLLLY!!!!!


----------



## audreylita

honhon said:


> ladies......my SO went in on Sept 19, 2019 at FSH.  we just received an email saying that is has arrived and it is waiting to be collected.....this is just over 2 months......it is K25 chèvre


Check out the first post on this thread, I had a special order arrive in just 71 days which is why I created this thread.  Let us know exactly how many days it is for you, it will be interesting to see if yours came faster!


----------



## westcoastgal

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Almost 3 years in the making, I honestly lost all hope in ever receiving my SO. My original SA that I placed the order with had left the company, so I ended up switching to a store closer to home. But it seems she was meant to be mine! I received that phone call.   ‍♀️  magic And I would like to present K28 anemone/rose pourpre in Evercolor
> View attachment 4608196


Gorgeous. The color blocking is really interesting with these two colors. Glad it finally arrived for you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

WKN said:


> OMG, a noir chevre B? What's her size? I just purchased a B35 in veau Jonathan - not heavy - I bet a chevre B would be featherweight! I can just imagine the colour saturation, it must be divine!


It's a 30, I can't post here because it would be OT but you won't regret the graphite stitch  It's just enough of a difference. And yep, it's a super saturated black and so light - carried all day today. And to think I originally ordered a Kelly (this was right when they phased out retourne chèvre).
Back to topic, even better, it took something like 9-10 weeks! I placed the order in April but my SA did not actually put in until late May and it arrived in July


----------



## eternallove4bag

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Almost 3 years in the making, I honestly lost all hope in ever receiving my SO. My original SA that I placed the order with had left the company, so I ended up switching to a store closer to home. But it seems she was meant to be mine! I received that phone call.   ‍♀️  magic And I would like to present K28 anemone/rose pourpre in Evercolor
> View attachment 4608196


Anemone has my heart! Congrats on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## honhon

audreylita said:


> Check out the first post on this thread, I had a special order arrive in just 71 days which is why I created this thread.  Let us know exactly how many days it is for you, it will be interesting to see if yours came faster!


you beat me by one day.  mine is 72 days!!!


----------



## ayc

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Almost 3 years in the making, I honestly lost all hope in ever receiving my SO. My original SA that I placed the order with had left the company, so I ended up switching to a store closer to home. But it seems she was meant to be mine! I received that phone call.   ‍♀️  magic And I would like to present K28 anemone/rose pourpre in Evercolor
> View attachment 4608196


WHAT A BEAUTY!! congrats!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Almost 3 years in the making, I honestly lost all hope in ever receiving my SO. My original SA that I placed the order with had left the company, so I ended up switching to a store closer to home. But it seems she was meant to be mine! I received that phone call.   ‍♀️  magic And I would like to present K28 anemone/rose pourpre in Evercolor
> View attachment 4608196


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## periogirl28

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Almost 3 years in the making, I honestly lost all hope in ever receiving my SO. My original SA that I placed the order with had left the company, so I ended up switching to a store closer to home. But it seems she was meant to be mine! I received that phone call.   ‍♀️  magic And I would like to present K28 anemone/rose pourpre in Evercolor
> View attachment 4608196


This combo works really well, congrats! Good things are worth waiting for.


----------



## aisham

honhon said:


> you beat me by one day.  mine is 72 days!!!



wow  did you place your SO in Paris ?


----------



## rania1981

Israeli_Flava said:


> interesting! good to know thx for checking dear!


Anytime! Since be/blue nuit is not super contrast on the version 4 I hadn’t noticed or checked for the contrast clochette myself until mygoodies asked!


----------



## honhon

aisham said:


> wow  did you place your SO in Paris ?


yes


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## noegirl

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Almost 3 years in the making, I honestly lost all hope in ever receiving my SO. My original SA that I placed the order with had left the company, so I ended up switching to a store closer to home. But it seems she was meant to be mine! I received that phone call.   ‍♀️  magic And I would like to present K28 anemone/rose pourpre in Evercolor
> View attachment 4608196


Omg this is stunning!!! Congrats


----------



## aisham

honhon said:


> yes



lucky you , I consider myself luck that I received mine in 6 months in the Middle East .


----------



## Cygne18

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Almost 3 years in the making, I honestly lost all hope in ever receiving my SO. My original SA that I placed the order with had left the company, so I ended up switching to a store closer to home. But it seems she was meant to be mine! I received that phone call.   ‍♀️  magic And I would like to present K28 anemone/rose pourpre in Evercolor
> View attachment 4608196


This is the most beautiful bi-colored K I've ever seen. Congratulations on such an incredible combination. She was worth the three-year wait!


----------



## audreylita

aisham said:


> wow  did you place your SO in Paris ?


Mine was placed in Palm Beach.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Not sure if this belongs in this thread, but I’m not sure where else to ask this question. How would you feel if someone else was shown your special order before you?

Yes, YOUR special order. The one that you ordered—specifically for yourself—that you’ve waited months or years for.

My friend sent me a post today showing a woman holding my Kelly Doll in my home store. Her post is time stamped in August, which is when my doll arrived. I was busy and couldn’t stop by the store until a few weeks later. She was shown my kelly doll by her sa, fully knowing it belongs to someone else. She even took a photo of it and posted it online, which is how I found out. Thinking about this is making my blood boil. I know it’s “just a bag” so I shouldn’t be getting upset. However, you’d think that this behavior wouldn’t be allowed.


----------



## acrowcounted

LovingTheOrange said:


> Not sure if this belongs in this thread, but I’m not sure where else to ask this question. How would you feel if someone else was shown your special order before you?
> 
> Yes, YOUR special order. The one that you ordered—specifically for yourself—that you’ve waited months or years for.
> 
> My friend sent me a post today showing a woman holding my Kelly Doll in my home store. Her post is time stamped in August, which is when my doll arrived. I was busy and couldn’t stop by the store until a few weeks later. She was shown my kelly doll by her sa, fully knowing it belongs to someone else. She even took a photo of it and posted it online, which is how I found out. Thinking about this is making my blood boil. I know it’s “just a bag” so I shouldn’t be getting upset. However, you’d think that this behavior wouldn’t be allowed.


I’ve heard of SAs using clients’ SOs as try-on units for other clients, for size demonstration, though I’m sure it’s rare. I’d definitely be annoyed if I were you, however in the case of the Kelly Doll, since it is sooo rare and “different” I would be a tad more understanding. However, the nerve of the other client to take a picture and post it, is in poor taste, imo, and I’d probably private message them asking them to explain.


----------



## Txoceangirl

LovingTheOrange said:


> Not sure if this belongs in this thread, but I’m not sure where else to ask this question. How would you feel if someone else was shown your special order before you?
> 
> Yes, YOUR special order. The one that you ordered—specifically for yourself—that you’ve waited months or years for.
> 
> My friend sent me a post today showing a woman holding my Kelly Doll in my home store. Her post is time stamped in August, which is when my doll arrived. I was busy and couldn’t stop by the store until a few weeks later. She was shown my kelly doll by her sa, fully knowing it belongs to someone else. She even took a photo of it and posted it online, which is how I found out. Thinking about this is making my blood boil. I know it’s “just a bag” so I shouldn’t be getting upset. However, you’d think that this behavior wouldn’t be allowed.



i would be really upset. The SA should not have allowed another client handle your bag. As @acrowcounted mentions, maybe it was shown for reference. That doesn’t excuse the SA allowing a photo to be taken. In my store you are only allowed to photograph your own bag or one you are Seriously considering. Clearly, this was not the case, she couldn’t buy your bag. i gather this wasn’t your SA allowing the bag to be shown, probably another SA took it upon themselves, maybe on a day your SA was off. 

i don’t know what action you should take - DM the other client, discuss with your SA, ? ...... what outcome do you want? ... apology from store or other client?  If just taking down the photo of your bag, a polite DM asking the client to remove. 

HTH and sorry this happened to you.


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> Not sure if this belongs in this thread, but I’m not sure where else to ask this question. How would you feel if someone else was shown your special order before you?
> 
> Yes, YOUR special order. The one that you ordered—specifically for yourself—that you’ve waited months or years for.
> 
> My friend sent me a post today showing a woman holding my Kelly Doll in my home store. Her post is time stamped in August, which is when my doll arrived. I was busy and couldn’t stop by the store until a few weeks later. She was shown my kelly doll by her sa, fully knowing it belongs to someone else. She even took a photo of it and posted it online, which is how I found out. Thinking about this is making my blood boil. I know it’s “just a bag” so I shouldn’t be getting upset. However, you’d think that this behavior wouldn’t be allowed.


awh, I don't know what to say but I can understand your upset.


----------



## Notorious Pink

LovingTheOrange said:


> Not sure if this belongs in this thread, but I’m not sure where else to ask this question. How would you feel if someone else was shown your special order before you?
> 
> Yes, YOUR special order. The one that you ordered—specifically for yourself—that you’ve waited months or years for.
> 
> My friend sent me a post today showing a woman holding my Kelly Doll in my home store. Her post is time stamped in August, which is when my doll arrived. I was busy and couldn’t stop by the store until a few weeks later. She was shown my kelly doll by her sa, fully knowing it belongs to someone else. She even took a photo of it and posted it online, which is how I found out. Thinking about this is making my blood boil. I know it’s “just a bag” so I shouldn’t be getting upset. However, you’d think that this behavior wouldn’t be allowed.


Totally not ok. No other client should be handling your bag, full stop.


----------



## Birkinitis

LovingTheOrange said:


> Not sure if this belongs in this thread, but I’m not sure where else to ask this question. How would you feel if someone else was shown your special order before you?
> 
> Yes, YOUR special order. The one that you ordered—specifically for yourself—that you’ve waited months or years for.
> 
> My friend sent me a post today showing a woman holding my Kelly Doll in my home store. Her post is time stamped in August, which is when my doll arrived. I was busy and couldn’t stop by the store until a few weeks later. She was shown my kelly doll by her sa, fully knowing it belongs to someone else. She even took a photo of it and posted it online, which is how I found out. Thinking about this is making my blood boil. I know it’s “just a bag” so I shouldn’t be getting upset. However, you’d think that this behavior wouldn’t be allowed.


Ugh.  I would be upset as well not so much that the bag was shown to someone else but that client posted a picture of it. Personally, I would talk to the store director and bypass the SA. Perhaps the store director should be the one to educate the SA's on this matter. They run a very tight ship and I'm very surprised and sad for you that this happened.


----------



## oohshinythings

I'm sorry this happened to you. My store always keeps the shrink wrap on my SO box and we all open it together, so I definitely be quite upset if I were in your shoes. +1 on talking to the store director. It's unclear what the other client was told by the SA re: photography, who the bag belongs to etc so I think it's best to handle with the first party at fault, which would be the store. (You also didn't say it was *your* SA who showed the bag to the other client so I'm assuming it wasn't your SA who did it, so really it's the store director's fault for not running a tight ship!)



Birkinitis said:


> Ugh.  I would be upset as well not so much that the bag was shown to someone else but that client posted a picture of it. Personally, I would talk to the store director and bypass the SA. Perhaps the store director should be the one to educate the SA's on this matter. They run a very tight ship and I'm very surprised and sad for you that this happened.


----------



## ayc

LovingTheOrange said:


> Not sure if this belongs in this thread, but I’m not sure where else to ask this question. How would you feel if someone else was shown your special order before you?
> 
> Yes, YOUR special order. The one that you ordered—specifically for yourself—that you’ve waited months or years for.
> 
> My friend sent me a post today showing a woman holding my Kelly Doll in my home store. Her post is time stamped in August, which is when my doll arrived. I was busy and couldn’t stop by the store until a few weeks later. She was shown my kelly doll by her sa, fully knowing it belongs to someone else. She even took a photo of it and posted it online, which is how I found out. Thinking about this is making my blood boil. I know it’s “just a bag” so I shouldn’t be getting upset. However, you’d think that this behavior wouldn’t be allowed.



Sorry this happened to you.  I totally understands how upset must been for you.
I had kind of situation / incident with my special order few years back... when I went to pick up my special order, another SA came and said "that's the one special order SM loved so much when she saw your initial pick on paper, she order 2 more the same specs". 
I was like "WHAT?!"  I was blown away!! 
Then she said "don't worry, those 2 clients do not live here.  Live in another countries on the other side of the world".  I looked at my SA and he looked pale and shocked.  Later he told me did not know about this and kept apologizing to me...but oh well, nothing can be done at that point.
Later I was told because the special order slots were not filled from my home store and that's why special order SM can do this...
I still love my special order but kind of feel "not too special any more"


----------



## ladysarah

ayc said:


> Sorry this happened to you.  I totally understands how upset must been for you.
> I had kind of situation / incident with my special order few years back... when I went to pick up my special order, another SA came and said "that's the one special order SM loved so much when she saw your initial pick on paper, she order 2 more the same specs".
> I was like "WHAT?!"  I was blown away!!
> Then she said "don't worry, those 2 clients do not live here.  Live in another countries on the other side of the world".  I looked at my SA and he looked pale and shocked.  Later he told me did not know about this and kept apologizing to me...but oh well, nothing can be done at that point.
> Later I was told because the special order slots were not filled from my home store and that's why special order SM can do this...
> I still love my special order but kind of feel "not too special any more"


I have to ask... what was the spec of your special order?


----------



## eternallove4bag

LovingTheOrange said:


> Not sure if this belongs in this thread, but I’m not sure where else to ask this question. How would you feel if someone else was shown your special order before you?
> 
> Yes, YOUR special order. The one that you ordered—specifically for yourself—that you’ve waited months or years for.
> 
> My friend sent me a post today showing a woman holding my Kelly Doll in my home store. Her post is time stamped in August, which is when my doll arrived. I was busy and couldn’t stop by the store until a few weeks later. She was shown my kelly doll by her sa, fully knowing it belongs to someone else. She even took a photo of it and posted it online, which is how I found out. Thinking about this is making my blood boil. I know it’s “just a bag” so I shouldn’t be getting upset. However, you’d think that this behavior wouldn’t be allowed.


Not acceptable! Period! It is your bag and it should be at your discretion whether the bag be shown/handled by anyone else. I am so sorry it happened to you.


----------



## LKNN

acrowcounted said:


> No, they are offering SO spots continuously, until they fill their allotment. However, if your profile has already placed a SO for the “fall” session, it will be ineligible to place another SO during the “spring” session as it is now just one single session and you’ve already placed a SO this session. Or at least that’s how it’s been explained to me from my store. I assume it will take at least one cycle for them to work out the details/kinks before it becomes the status quo.



@acrowcounted Do you know when the new continuous session went into effect?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## little.bear

I knew my last SO was opened before it was shown to me. It was obvious that someone had taken my bag out and did not look ‘fresh’. I wasn’t impressed but didn’t want to create a scene. Sounds like it’s normal thing SAs do now? At least these SAs could be trained to not make it obvious that the bag has been shown to someone else?! Does anyone have advice on how to kindly remind my SA that my next SO should be left unopened till I see it? An SO bag is special to each client and shouldn’t be opened and revealed to anyone other than the client who ordered it. Outrageous!


----------



## Meta

LKNN said:


> @acrowcounted Do you know when the new continuous session went into effect?


This started at the most recent round of SO.


----------



## westcoastgal

LovingTheOrange said:


> Not sure if this belongs in this thread, but I’m not sure where else to ask this question. How would you feel if someone else was shown your special order before you?
> 
> Yes, YOUR special order. The one that you ordered—specifically for yourself—that you’ve waited months or years for.
> 
> My friend sent me a post today showing a woman holding my Kelly Doll in my home store. Her post is time stamped in August, which is when my doll arrived. I was busy and couldn’t stop by the store until a few weeks later. She was shown my kelly doll by her sa, fully knowing it belongs to someone else. She even took a photo of it and posted it online, which is how I found out. Thinking about this is making my blood boil. I know it’s “just a bag” so I shouldn’t be getting upset. However, you’d think that this behavior wouldn’t be allowed.


I would be really upset too. I always think the longer any bag stays in the store, the more people handle it. However with SOs, only the client ordering it should get to see it. I have never been shown other people’s special orders, but I’ve been shown special bags that have come back from the spa so I could reference the color. However I certainly would not take a photo and my SA would not have allowed it anyway. I think this other SA just doesn’t have your back like your own SA does.


----------



## periogirl28

little.bear said:


> I knew my last SO was opened before it was shown to me. It was obvious that someone had taken my bag out and did not look ‘fresh’. I wasn’t impressed but didn’t want to create a scene. Sounds like it’s normal thing SAs do now? At least these SAs could be trained to not make it obvious that the bag has been shown to someone else?! Does anyone have advice on how to kindly remind my SA that my next SO should be left unopened till I see it? An SO bag is special to each client and shouldn’t be opened and revealed to anyone other than the client who ordered it. Outrageous!


Some SA/SMs are very conscientious and open to check that the SO specs are correct and all is well, to exclude mistakes or defects. This is helpful and important especially if the client is flying in or travelling to collect the bag. I would clarify this with your SA before jumping to conclusions, it's better not to assume and create an unnecessry or unhappy situation. I am sure the incident mentioned above does not happen everywhere. In this case I can understand why she is upset.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Some SA/SMs are very conscientious and open to check that the SO specs are correct and all is well, to exclude mistakes or defects. This is helpful and important especially if the client is flying in or travelling to collect the bag. I would clarify this with your SA before jumping to conclusions, it's better not to assume and create an unnecessry or unhappy situation. I am sure the incident mentioned above does not happen everywhere. In this case I can understand why she is upset.


Yep. My store opens all SOs to make sure they are what was ordered and in perfect condition before showing to the clients. All my SOs were opened and checked before been shown to me and my SM specifically told me so.


----------



## QuelleFromage

chicinthecity777 said:


> Yep. My store opens all SOs to make sure they are what was ordered and in perfect condition before showing to the clients. All my SOs were opened and checked before been shown to me and my SM specifically told me so.



Yes, I think this is common practice. Stores and SAs vary - I have one SA who waits to be surprised along with me (but the leather director checks the bag and re shrink wraps it). Most SAs will open and check the bag before client pick-up because they want happy clients.
The handing over of an SO to someone else who takes and posts a photo is unconscionable. That's a whole different thing.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovingTheOrange said:


> Not sure if this belongs in this thread, but I’m not sure where else to ask this question. How would you feel if someone else was shown your special order before you?
> 
> Yes, YOUR special order. The one that you ordered—specifically for yourself—that you’ve waited months or years for.
> 
> My friend sent me a post today showing a woman holding my Kelly Doll in my home store. Her post is time stamped in August, which is when my doll arrived. I was busy and couldn’t stop by the store until a few weeks later. She was shown my kelly doll by her sa, fully knowing it belongs to someone else. She even took a photo of it and posted it online, which is how I found out. Thinking about this is making my blood boil. I know it’s “just a bag” so I shouldn’t be getting upset. However, you’d think that this behavior wouldn’t be allowed.


I totally get it dear!! I'd be furious... especially bc this is a SO. What if that person dropped/scuffed/scratched your bag unintentionally... then what would your SA do? 
You'd be waiting longer to get another SO replacement or fix?
That was a very bad idea and a totally unacceptable decision!!!!


----------



## ladysarah

I have also been shown  other people’s special orders, ( at least I assume that’s what they were, they may have been store samples?) to give me an idea of what is possible.  I don’t think that it detracts from the specialness or that it endangers the bag. bags are not that fragile no? Having said that if I had a ‘unique’ special order that somehow ended up as an Instagram star I’d be somewhat irritated.


----------



## LKNN

Meta said:


> This started at the most recent round of SO.


Thank you ❤


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ladysarah said:


> I have also been shown  other people’s special orders, ( at least I assume that’s what they were, they may have been store samples?) to give me an idea of what is possible.  I don’t think that it detracts from the specialness or that it endangers the bag. bags are not that fragile no? Having said that if I had a ‘unique’ special order that somehow ended up as an Instagram star I’d be somewhat irritated.


People snag CSGM alllllllll theeeeeee time! That same ring or fingernail could scratch your SO "sample bag" they decide to use. Imagine you wait a year, fly to pick it up & upon inspection u discover a scratch. That's TOTALLY possible & flat out WRONG!


----------



## QuelleFromage

The only person who should be touching an SO that the client hasn't even seen is an Hermès employee with gloves on.  It's not for show and it's not to help someone else choose their SO.  That's what tPF is for


----------



## Luvhcv

I rarely make comments, but this one struck a nerve.  There is a reason why the SA is wearing gloves when they open up an SO or any quota bag.  If someone else was shown my SO before I was, I would be very upset.  These bags are not cheap, and earning the right to place an SO for most is not easy.  Having someone touch and take pictures of your SO before you even see it is ridiculous, there is a certain level of respect that should be afforded to the owner of the SO.


----------



## little.bear

periogirl28 said:


> Some SA/SMs are very conscientious and open to check that the SO specs are correct and all is well, to exclude mistakes or defects. This is helpful and important especially if the client is flying in or travelling to collect the bag. I would clarify this with your SA before jumping to conclusions, it's better not to assume and create an unnecessry or unhappy situation. I am sure the incident mentioned above does not happen everywhere. In this case I can understand why she is upset.



This is a very fair point you made and I don’t mind if they were to open to check to make sure that everything is in order. Apologies for not clarifying the details. When I said I could tell that it didn’t look ‘fresh’, I actually meant that the papers inside were crunched up like it’s been opened a few times, the felt was partially placed against the bag, the sangles weren’t fastened properly into the turn lock where one side was dangling off (this was a togo sellier so I was slightly worried that the leather had softened even more before use). The natural impression formed was that it had been handled a few times before and wasn’t carefully repacked away. What was supposed to be ‘special’ to me turned out less special as it was revealed in the state described. I guess it was the thought of how it was being handled before it was shown to me that bothered me. I also agree that I didn’t want to jump into conclusions and chose to not raise it.


----------



## little.bear

It’s one thing for the store to open the box to inspect the bag before notifying the client, another thing for handling the SO bag carefully including taking it out and repacking it back, AND a whole new level if the bag is revealed to another client and the client is then allowed to take a photo and post it on social media. Not to mention a very very special bag like the kelly doll. That is beyond outrageous and I would be so mad.


----------



## periogirl28

little.bear said:


> This is a very fair point you made and I don’t mind if they were to open to check to make sure that everything is in order. Apologies for not clarifying the details. When I said I could tell that it didn’t look ‘fresh’, I actually meant that the papers inside were crunched up like it’s been opened a few times, the felt was partially placed against the bag, the sangles weren’t fastened properly into the turn lock where one side was dangling off (this was a togo sellier so I was slightly worried that the leather had softened even more before use). The natural impression formed was that it had been handled a few times before and wasn’t carefully repacked away. What was supposed to be ‘special’ to me turned out less special as it was revealed in the state described. I guess it was the thought of how it was being handled before it was shown to me that bothered me. I also agree that I didn’t want to jump into conclusions and chose to not raise it.


Thank you for clarifying. This does not seem to just be a one time, carefully done check. I see your reason to be disappointed.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## elite_dxb

Hello lovelies,

I wanted to know which month can I place a SO, in Europe? And if I have a good purchase history and a good relationship with this particular store; can I request a SO or is it (only) by invitation? Thank you in advance ❤️


----------



## Vlad

Here's the SO Master thread that y'all were looking for! @CobaltBlu @papertiger


----------



## acrowcounted

Thank you, all! @Vlad @CobaltBlu @papertiger


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thanks @Vlad, it did not come up in my search! Oy vey.  @papertiger, thank you. Sorry for the kerfuffle


----------



## CobaltBlu

Elite, please post your question here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-thread-see-5446-for-new-season-chart.925735/



elite_dxb said:


> Hello lovelies,
> 
> I wanted to know which month can I place a SO, in Europe? And if I have a good purchase history and a good relationship with this particular store; can I request a SO or is it (only) by invitation? Thank you in advance ❤️


----------



## mp4

It’s a Christmas miracle!!!!  My K25 chèvre order placed in May 2019 came in this week!!!! Yay!!!!  

Specs - BE/RT contrast stitch and 105 strap.


----------



## Notorious Pink

mp4 said:


> It’s a Christmas miracle!!!!  My K25 chèvre order placed in May 2019 came in this week!!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> Specs - BE/RT contrast stitch and 105 strap.


Yaaaay!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Vlad said:


> Here's the SO Master thread that y'all were looking for! @CobaltBlu @papertiger


Thank you so much!


----------



## nymeria

mp4 said:


> It’s a Christmas miracle!!!!  My K25 chèvre order placed in May 2019 came in this week!!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> Specs - BE/RT contrast stitch and 105 strap.


Perfect timing!! Can't wait to see her!


----------



## azukitea

Ordered 1 June
Ready 14 Nov
Picked up Dec 
Etain/ Gris Perle with Brushed gold


----------



## acrowcounted

azukitea said:


> Ordered 1 June
> Ready 14 Nov
> Picked up Dec
> Etain/ Gris Perle with Brushed gold
> View attachment 4614508
> View attachment 4614509


Beautiful! Would you say the etain is closer to your first picture or the second one? I SO’d Etain as my main color this past round, expecting the darker shade but have now seen several pics of recent bags where it looks MUCH lighter in color so I’m starting to get concerned that we’ve reached a new batch.


----------



## azukitea

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful! Would you say the etain is closer to your first picture or the second one? I SO’d Etain as my main color this past round, expecting the darker shade but have now seen several pics of recent bags where it looks MUCH lighter in color so I’m starting to get concerned that we’ve reached a new batch.


Definitely grey (no brown undertones for Togo)
So it is the first pic


----------



## GoldFish8

azukitea said:


> Ordered 1 June
> Ready 14 Nov
> Picked up Dec
> Etain/ Gris Perle with Brushed gold
> View attachment 4614508
> View attachment 4614509


Thank you so much for posting this! I also went with etain and BGHW for my SO this round.. and if mine is anything like yours I’ll be over the moon!!! So so beautiful


----------



## Luvhcv

Wow it seems it’s raining SOs in less than 6 months wait being the norm now!!!!! Hermes has finally gotten their system down


----------



## azukitea

View attachment 4614553


And this is outside with blue sky natural lighting
I can do a cont


GoldFish8 said:


> Thank you so much for posting this! I also went with etain and BGHW for my SO this round.. and if mine is anything like yours I’ll be over the moon!!! So so beautiful


Yes and thank you, hope yours arrive quickly too


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## noegirl

5 months 19 days for B30 Chevre ...Will be picking mine up soon!


----------



## GoldFish8

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days for B30 Chevre ...Will be picking mine up soon!


Whaaaaaattt?!?  Omg can’t wait! When when when?


----------



## Gigllee

mp4 said:


> It’s a Christmas miracle!!!!  My K25 chèvre order placed in May 2019 came in this week!!!! Yay!!!!
> 
> Specs - BE/RT contrast stitch and 105 strap.


Wow. Looks like under 6 months is the new norm. Congratulations! What a nice holiday treat


----------



## Gigllee

azukitea said:


> Ordered 1 June
> Ready 14 Nov
> Picked up Dec
> Etain/ Gris Perle with Brushed gold
> View attachment 4614508
> View attachment 4614509


So Gorgeous and very classy. Congrats. Are you based in the US? I wonder if these less than 6 months turnaround are from US stores or overseas


----------



## MaryAndDogs

ShihTzuBirkin said:


> Almost 3 years in the making, I honestly lost all hope in ever receiving my SO. My original SA that I placed the order with had left the company, so I ended up switching to a store closer to home. But it seems she was meant to be mine! I received that phone call.   ‍♀️  magic And I would like to present K28 anemone/rose pourpre in Evercolor
> View attachment 4608196



Seriously gorgeous. I love it! Congrats! 
So many of these SO end up looking...Hmm, interesting  This one is amazing!


----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> Whaaaaaattt?!?  Omg can’t wait! When when when?


Monday!


----------



## TeeCee77

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days for B30 Chevre ...Will be picking mine up soon!


Yahoooooo


----------



## GoldFish8

noegirl said:


> Monday!


I’m so excited for you!!


----------



## honhon

azukitea said:


> Definitely grey (no brown undertones for Togo)
> So it is the first pic


oh gee, azukitea so you went to fsh and picked up your beautiful SO? my hub is trying to pick up my SO that was ready in 72 days! didn't expect to get it this year honestly and plus this general strike has put him off.....but yes he will be stopping by in paris (after much nagging from me), and thank you again for your advice on transportation


----------



## azukitea

honhon said:


> oh gee, azukitea so you went to fsh and picked up your beautiful SO? my hub is trying to pick up my SO that was ready in 72 days! didn't expect to get it this year honestly and plus this general strike has put him off.....but yes he will be stopping by in paris (after much nagging from me), and thank you again for your advice on transportation


Yes I hope we get to see urs soon x x


----------



## westcoastgal

azukitea said:


> Ordered 1 June
> Ready 14 Nov
> Picked up Dec
> Etain/ Gris Perle with Brushed gold
> View attachment 4614508
> View attachment 4614509


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## corgimom11

Hello everyone. I am fairly new to the world of H and am hoping I post this in the correct thread (I am posting here because I believe the leather choice I am speaking about is only obtainable thru SO?).

I visited my local boutique today with my DH to pick up a few things for Christmas. I picked up a small handful of items and asked my SA if I could put in my wishlist.. which is a B30/35 in togo or epsom in a neutral color w/ PHW (etain, noir, gris asphalt as examples) We talked a bit about leather choices in further detail and he recommended Chevre to me, presenting me a wallet to take a look at. I really liked the shine and it felt like a happy medium between the togo & epsom.

But I can't help but be confused. Is my understanding correct from my research that B30/35 can only be found in Chevre through a SO? He hinted that the SM favors Chevre and orders it quite a bit. I am just trying to understand where this may be coming from -- as I really am not too crazy about the idea of getting a SO that another client may have declined to purchase for whatever reason. May be silly, but it doesn't really give me that feeling that it was destined to be mine.

or maybe it is that the SM can purchase bags for the store and can opt for Chevre and has one that matches my specs coming soon?.

This would be my first B so maybe I am a bit confused overall. I just don't want to get my hopes up either.


----------



## acrowcounted

corgimom11 said:


> Hello everyone. I am fairly new to the world of H and am hoping I post this in the correct thread (I am posting here because I believe the leather choice I am speaking about is only obtainable thru SO?).
> 
> I visited my local boutique today with my DH to pick up a few things for Christmas. I picked up a small handful of items and asked my SA if I could put in my wishlist.. which is a B30/35 in togo or epsom in a neutral color w/ PHW (top of the list would be a nice grey, like an etain or gris asphalt) We talked a bit about leather choices in further detail and he recommended Chevre to me, presenting me a wallet to take a look at. I really liked the shine and it felt like a happy medium between the togo & epsom.
> 
> But I can't help but be confused. Is my understanding correct from my research that B30/35 can only be found in Chevre through a SO? He hinted that the SM favors Chevre and orders it quite a bit. I am just trying to understand where this may be coming from -- as I really am not too crazy about the idea of getting a SO that another client may have declined to purchase for whatever reason. May be silly, but it doesn't really give me that feeling that it was destined to be mine.
> 
> or maybe it is that the SM can purchase bags for the store and can opt for Chevre and has one that matches my specs coming soon?.
> 
> This would be my first B so maybe I am a bit confused overall. I just don't want to get my hopes up either.


Perhaps your SA was just trying to have a broader leather conversation as an extension of your wishlist request? Many non-Birkin bags come in Chèvre (mini bolide, verrou, mini kelly, and a range of SLGs) so I’m guessing your SA was thinking about those types of supplemental items you might be interested in for the future. Other than black, I can’t really think of a current “neutral” color that comes in Chèvre either which further leaves me to think your SA was off the quota bag track during this part of your discussion. Otherwise, yes you are correct that Chèvre Bs are not typically standard but some stores do place store SOs with left over SO allotment so I would not automatically assume that an offered SO is a rejected SO. Hope this helps.


----------



## QuelleFromage

corgimom11 said:


> Hello everyone. I am fairly new to the world of H and am hoping I post this in the correct thread (I am posting here because I believe the leather choice I am speaking about is only obtainable thru SO?).
> 
> I visited my local boutique today with my DH to pick up a few things for Christmas. I picked up a small handful of items and asked my SA if I could put in my wishlist.. which is a B30/35 in togo or epsom in a neutral color w/ PHW (etain, noir, gris asphalt as examples) We talked a bit about leather choices in further detail and he recommended Chevre to me, presenting me a wallet to take a look at. I really liked the shine and it felt like a happy medium between the togo & epsom.
> 
> But I can't help but be confused. Is my understanding correct from my research that B30/35 can only be found in Chevre through a SO? He hinted that the SM favors Chevre and orders it quite a bit. I am just trying to understand where this may be coming from -- as I really am not too crazy about the idea of getting a SO that another client may have declined to purchase for whatever reason. May be silly, but it doesn't really give me that feeling that it was destined to be mine.
> 
> or maybe it is that the SM can purchase bags for the store and can opt for Chevre and has one that matches my specs coming soon?.
> 
> This would be my first B so maybe I am a bit confused overall. I just don't want to get my hopes up either.



Chevre B30 is available only by SO; chèvre B35 is not available at all as the skins are too small. I would just say "I love chèvre! Is that possible for a Birkin?" and a) maybe you'll be offered a special order b) maybe the store has ordered its own SOs (it happens that they use SO slots to order special bags for the store as opposed to only one client). 

Chevre is verrrrrrry nice in a Birkin 30


----------



## Cygne18

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days for B30 Chevre ...Will be picking mine up soon!


Eeeeeeeekkk!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## little.bear

Gigllee said:


> So Gorgeous and very classy. Congrats. Are you based in the US? I wonder if these less than 6 months turnaround are from US stores or overseas



Yeh I wonder too, looks like the quick turnarounds SOs are from fsh. Not sure about Australia or any other countries outside of France? 

I would be so delighted to get my k25 chevre early! Otherwise I’m expecting 2 years wait based on previous trends


----------



## sarahfl

little.bear said:


> Yeh I wonder too, looks like the quick turnarounds SOs are from fsh. Not sure about Australia or any other countries outside of France?
> 
> I would be so delighted to get my k25 chevre early! Otherwise I’m expecting 2 years wait based on previous trends


My sis made her K25 Chervre in Oct 2018 in Paris, but not FSH. Still waiting...


----------



## tlamdang08

My First SO was placed Oct/Nov 2018, my SA texted me last night that It may be in before New Year Eve...
Overexcited right now, suddenly the clock is ticking too slow .
But I wonder if it arrives after New year day, then is it counted as a regular quota bag for next year?
Can somebody educate me on this matter, please? Thank you so much.


----------



## soccerzfan

Did you already receive two quota bags this year? If so the SM can make an exception and release your SO or let you wait until Jan to count it as next year quota. Regardless I heard starting next year they’re doing 2 bags/year in a 12 months period instead of 1 for each semester. 


tlamdang08 said:


> My First SO was placed Oct/Nov 2018, my SA texted me last night that It may be in before New Year Eve...
> Overexcited right now, suddenly the clock is ticking too slow .
> But I wonder if it arrives after New year day, then is it counted as a regular quota bag for next year?
> Can somebody educate me on this matter, please? Thank you so much.


----------



## tlamdang08

soccerzfan said:


> Did you already receive two quota bags this year? If so the SM can make an exception and release your SO or let you wait until Jan to count it as next year quota. Regardless I heard starting next year they’re doing 2 bags/year in a 12 months period instead of 1 for each semester.


Thank you for the information. 
Yes, I did get mine quota bags this year. Let's see if my lucky charm still shines on me for the next two weeks...


----------



## acrowcounted

tlamdang08 said:


> Thank you for the information.
> Yes, I did get mine quota bags this year. Let's see if my lucky charm still shines on me for the next two weeks...


As someone who picked up her SO on July 1 this year...I can tell you that sadly, yes, it counts as your quota bag for the semester (or in the case of next year, one of your two for the year).


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> As someone who picked up her SO on July 1 this year...I can tell you that sadly, yes, it counts as your quota bag for the semester (or in the case of next year, one of your two for the year).


I hope they can make it an exceptional for me.


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> My First SO was placed Oct/Nov 2018, my SA texted me last night that It may be in before New Year Eve...
> Overexcited right now, suddenly the clock is ticking too slow .
> But I wonder if it arrives after New year day, then is it counted as a regular quota bag for next year?
> Can somebody educate me on this matter, please? Thank you so much.



Good luck! Hope you get it before end of this year!!


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you Ladies


----------



## azukitea

I got SO
And quota bag within same semester within same country so I think exceptions can be made 
When it comes to H


----------



## corgimom11

Thanks everyone for your response. I wanted to round this out with my findings today.
@acrowcounted was correct -- I believe based on exchanges with the SA this morning that he was just trying to evaluate other items I may be interested in.
I have an upcoming wedding anniversary and my DH has hinted to my SA he would like to gift me my dream bag. The SA committed to him this morning he will make it happen while he was adding a K28 to my wishlist.
Given our anniversary is within the next 3-5 months, I find it hard pressed it will actually be a Chevre B/special order based on the timeframe discussed, unless they are already planning to have something come in fairly soon.
All good news either way, and I thank you both for your help and insights.


----------



## aisham

azukitea said:


> I got SO
> And quota bag within same semester within same country so I think exceptions can be made
> When it comes to H



 I always had the notion that SO bags are like favors , if they like you they offer you one ,  it is not a quota bag , and that it does not need the same history purchase as a quota bag ( please correct me if I was wrong ) . This year , I bought a quota bag on Feb , then received my SO in May , and bought another quota bag in late November .


----------



## acrowcounted

aisham said:


> I always had the notion that SO bags are like favors , if they like you they offer you one ,  it is not a quota bag , and that it does not need the same history purchase as a quota bag ( please correct me if I was wrong ) . This year , I bought a quota bag on Feb , then received my SO in May , and bought another quota bag in late November .


Special Order Ks and Bs fill your quota bag spot for the semester in which you pick them up. The SA has to get managerial approval to sell you your SO in the same semester if it arrives after you have already purchased another quota bag. This exception is generally easy to procure. It is far more difficult to procure an exception to sell a client a non-special order quota bag in the same semester after they have picked up a SO quota bag, but exceptions with H are always possible.

Within one semester:
Quota bag then SO - generally ok
SO then Quota bag - generally not allowed
More than three quota bags of any kind per calendar year on one client profile - generally super not allowed.

(This is for the USA)


----------



## aisham

acrowcounted said:


> Special Order Ks and Bs fill your quota bag spot for the semester in which you pick them up. The SA has to get managerial approval to sell you your SO in the same semester if it arrives after you have already purchased another quota bag. This exception is generally easy to procure. It is far more difficult to procure an exception to sell a client a non-special order quota bag in the same semester after they have picked up a SO quota bag, but exceptions with H are always possible.
> 
> Within one semester:
> Quota bag then SO - generally ok
> SO then Quota bag - generally not allowed
> More than three quota bags of any kind per calendar year on one client profile - generally super not allowed.
> 
> (This is for the USA)



one semester is one year ? or 6 months ?


----------



## momoc

aisham said:


> one semester is one year ? or 6 months ?



6 months. There are two per year, January-June, then July-December. So it's possible to get one in June another in July because it's 2 semesters, even though it's only one month apart.

In your example, you got quota bag then SO in the same semester (January-June) then another quota bag next semester (July-December). This is easier than if you get SO then quota bag in the same semester (so if SO came first, then offer of another quota bag after it in the same semester is harder). But even that is possible. All these are exceptions that can be made.

Also, next year, they are getting rid of the 6 month semester. Instead it will just be 2/year throughout any time of the year.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## noegirl

5 months 19 days... my heart is stolen 
B30 noir chevre brushed ghw with malachite interior.


----------



## aisham

momoc said:


> 6 months. There are two per year, January-June, then July-December. So it's possible to get one in June another in July because it's 2 semesters, even though it's only one month apart.
> 
> In your example, you got quota bag then SO in the same semester (January-June) then another quota bag next semester (July-December). This is easier than if you get SO then quota bag in the same semester (so if SO came first, then offer of another quota bag after it in the same semester is harder). But even that is possible. All these are exceptions that can be made.
> 
> Also, next year, they are getting rid of the 6 month semester. Instead it will just be 2/year throughout any time of the year.



thanx so much


----------



## tlamdang08

Thank you  @acrowcounted @momoc  for explaining all the details of how quota bag and SO works


----------



## QuelleFromage

little.bear said:


> Yeh I wonder too, looks like the quick turnarounds SOs are from fsh. Not sure about Australia or any other countries outside of France?
> 
> I would be so delighted to get my k25 chevre early! Otherwise I’m expecting 2 years wait based on previous trends


My SO that took 10-11 weeks was placed in the US. Everything I've placed in Paris has taken two years. I can't find the shrug emoji so I'm toasting the SOs instead


----------



## GoldFish8

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days... my heart is stolen
> B30 noir chevre brushed ghw with malachite interior.


 Love! You made a great choice with the malachite interior.


----------



## Rhl2987

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days... my heart is stolen
> B30 noir chevre brushed ghw with malachite interior.


Gorgeous bag and I'm really loving the blanket as well!


----------



## westcoastgal

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days... my heart is stolen
> B30 noir chevre brushed ghw with malachite interior.


Fantastic bag! Very exciting that you got it quickly!


----------



## GoldFish8

acrowcounted said:


> As someone who picked up her SO on July 1 this year...I can tell you that sadly, yes, it counts as your quota bag for the semester (or in the case of next year, one of your two for the year).


When did this change happen? The two bags per year vs 1 bag per semester.. wonder what prompted this change


----------



## GoldFish8

Rhl2987 said:


> Gorgeous bag and I'm really loving the blanket as well!


+1 on the blanket too! Is it a new colorway?


----------



## momoc

GoldFish8 said:


> When did this change happen? The two bags per year vs 1 bag per semester.. wonder what prompted this change



I believe it went into effect this October - so for someone who only say bought a quota bag this July or later (but not in the first half of the year) they are now able to buy another until end of the year.

I believe first report I saw was here on tPF, along with the reason it was given...I am too addicted to this forum LOL
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/current-bag-quota.782049/page-17#post-33422696


----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> When did this change happen? The two bags per year vs 1 bag per semester.. wonder what prompted this change




My SA told me about this in October.


----------



## GoldFish8

momoc said:


> I believe it went into effect this October - so for someone who only say bought a quota bag this July or later (but not in the first half of the year) they are now able to buy another until end of the year.
> 
> I believe first report I saw was here on tPF, along with the reason it was given...I am too addicted to this forum LOL
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/current-bag-quota.782049/page-17#post-33422696


Amazing! Thanks for this info


----------



## acrowcounted

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days... my heart is stolen
> B30 noir chevre brushed ghw with malachite interior.


Looove the malachite interior! Congrats!


----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> Love! You made a great choice with the malachite interior.


Thank you dear 



Rhl2987 said:


> Gorgeous bag and I'm really loving the blanket as well!


Thank you! The blanket I had to ask my SA to order for me but I fell in love!



westcoastgal said:


> Fantastic bag! Very exciting that you got it quickly!



Thank you!! I'm absolutely in love! Super fast i was shocked!





GoldFish8 said:


> +1 on the blanket too! Is it a new colorway?


It's a colorway they was on the website but my store only ordered blue. 



acrowcounted said:


> Looove the malachite interior! Congrats!



Thank you honey!! I'm absolutely in love!


----------



## Cygne18

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days... my heart is stolen
> B30 noir chevre brushed ghw with malachite interior.


Just sooooooooo gooood!!  Congratulations, hon!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days... my heart is stolen
> B30 noir chevre brushed ghw with malachite interior.


Your new baby is GORGEOUS!!!  Congrats!  I love it!  Enjoy!!


----------



## noegirl

Cygne18 said:


> Just sooooooooo gooood!!  Congratulations, hon!




Thank you darling!!! 



hopiko said:


> Your new baby is GORGEOUS!!!  Congrats!  I love it!  Enjoy!!



Thank you!! I’m so in love!


----------



## stylemeter

Received my first ever SO! Waited 1 year and 10 months .


----------



## stylemeter




----------



## aisham

stylemeter said:


> View attachment 4617167


 
wooooow congrats . I applaud you on your patience, this is an amazing bag and combo


----------



## hopiko

stylemeter said:


> View attachment 4617167


She is beyond beautiful!  What a wonderful combo!  Is it a 25 or 28?  Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days... my heart is stolen
> B30 noir chevre brushed ghw with malachite interior.


This is sooo pretty!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## tlamdang08

stylemeter said:


> View attachment 4617167


a year and 10 months, so worthy to wait though
Beautiful!!


----------



## stylemeter

hopiko said:


> She is beyond beautiful!  What a wonderful combo!  Is it a 25 or 28?  Congrats!


28


----------



## stylemeter

stylemeter said:


> 28


Thx u all


----------



## Summerof89

stylemeter said:


> View attachment 4617167


wow! Chevre etoupe with rose poupre?


----------



## stylemeter

Summerof89 said:


> wow! Chevre etoupe with rose poupre?


Yes


----------



## MDNYC

My 1st SO was placed mid Oct 2019 , my SA  called today that my Kelly 25 noir chevre w rouge de coeur interior arrived. I'm super excited...didn't expect it to come so fast. Picking it up tomorrow.


----------



## little.bear

MDNYC said:


> My 1st SO was placed mid Oct 2019 , my SA  called today that my Kelly 25 noir chevre w rouge de coeur interior arrived. I'm super excited...didn't expect it to come so fast. Picking it up tomorrow.



Wow congrats! I placed mine in Sept 2019 so I’ll be super happy if it comes soon too! May I ask which country did you place your SO?


----------



## MDNYC

little.bear said:


> Wow congrats! I placed mine in Sept 2019 so I’ll be super happy if it comes soon too! May I ask which country did you place your SO?


Thank you so much! I'm in the US. Hoping yours will be coming soon too!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GoldFish8

MDNYC said:


> My 1st SO was placed mid Oct 2019 , my SA  called today that my Kelly 25 noir chevre w rouge de coeur interior arrived. I'm super excited...didn't expect it to come so fast. Picking it up tomorrow.


Omg that’s just a little over two months!  That’s crazy! Maybe I should have gone with chèvre.. those seem to be coming in fast and furious


----------



## aisham

MDNYC said:


> My 1st SO was placed mid Oct 2019 , my SA  called today that my Kelly 25 noir chevre w rouge de coeur interior arrived. I'm super excited...didn't expect it to come so fast. Picking it up tomorrow.



wooooow lucky lucky you !!! I hope mine arrives faster than expected too


----------



## Israeli_Flava

MDNYC said:


> My 1st SO was placed mid Oct 2019 , my SA  called today that my Kelly 25 noir chevre w rouge de coeur interior arrived. I'm super excited...didn't expect it to come so fast. Picking it up tomorrow.


WOWZA 
cant wait to see!!!!


----------



## hopiko

MDNYC said:


> My 1st SO was placed mid Oct 2019 , my SA  called today that my Kelly 25 noir chevre w rouge de coeur interior arrived. I'm super excited...didn't expect it to come so fast. Picking it up tomorrow.


Wow, this bag will be gorgeous!  Congrats, please post pictures.  This timing is unbelievble!!

 I placed an order for a chevre K25 in the beginning of October...I would be elated if it comes in anytime soon!!!


----------



## little.bear

There must be a lot of chevre going around ) can’t complain and I hope mine comes sooner than 2 years!


----------



## MDNYC

hopiko said:


> Wow, this bag will be gorgeous!  Congrats, please post pictures.  This timing is unbelievble!!
> 
> I placed an order for a chevre K25 in the beginning of October...I would be elated if it comes in anytime soon!!!


Thank you! I will post pictures tomorrow when I pick it up.  I hope you will get the call soon.


----------



## honhon

Omg my DH just picking up my 72 days SO...!! I can’t wait to hold it. He sent me a photo of verification at FSH and...the verdict is.......I just love it!!


----------



## aisham

honhon said:


> Omg my DH just picking up my 72 days SO...!! I can’t wait to hold it. He sent me a photo of verification at FSH and...the verdict is.......I just love it!!
> View attachment 4618753


 
 amazing baaaaag congrats on the combo and early arrival


----------



## fice16

Looks beautiful.  Congratulations.  Is that anemone?  What leather is it?  I will be picking up my anemone B SO in 2 weeks.  Can’t wait for the big day.


----------



## aisham

fice16 said:


> Looks beautiful.  Congratulations.  Is that anemone?  What leather is it?  I will be picking up my anemone B SO in 2 weeks.  Can’t wait for the big day.


 
it looks like rouge H or Bordeaux , and please share pics of your anemone b . My dream for now is a SO b25 in anemone / blue electric BPHW  and can't decide , exterior anemone / interior BE or main color anemone / sides BE


----------



## DR2014

honhon said:


> Omg my DH just picking up my 72 days SO...!! I can’t wait to hold it. He sent me a photo of verification at FSH and...the verdict is.......I just love it!!
> View attachment 4618753


Gorgeous!!!  Would you share the specs?  Thank you!!


----------



## honhon

fice16 said:


> Looks beautiful.  Congratulations.  Is that anemone?  What leather is it?  I will be picking up my anemone B SO in 2 weeks.  Can’t wait for the big day.





aisham said:


> it looks like rouge H or Bordeaux , and please share pics of your anemone b . My dream for now is a SO b25 in anemone / blue electric BPHW  and can't decide , exterior anemone / interior BE or main color anemone / sides BE



this is K25 chèvre in rouge H exterior and rouge de coeur interior with permabrass hardware


----------



## honhon

DR2014 said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Would you share the specs?  Thank you!!


thank you!! its K25 chèvre rouge H x rouge de coeur and permabrass hardware


----------



## DR2014

honhon said:


> thank you!! its K25 chèvre rouge H x rouge de coeur and permabrass hardware


thank you so much.  I have been hoping to SO a K in Rouge H and wondering what interior, and this is absolutely fantastic!!! Congratulations!


----------



## honhon

DR2014 said:


> thank you so much.  I have been hoping to SO a K in Rouge H and wondering what interior, and this is absolutely fantastic!!! Congratulations!


thank you very much! i picked rouge de coeur for interior because i was suspecting that rouge H in chèvre will be brownish.  i wanted to pull out and enhance its red hue by tantalising against a strong bright red.  i think it worked...lets see when it arrives


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

honhon said:


> thank you!! its K25 chèvre rouge H x rouge de coeur and permabrass hardware


Congrats! am happy for you that your DH braved the strikes to come to Paris.


----------



## Luvhcv

honhon said:


> Omg my DH just picking up my 72 days SO...!! I can’t wait to hold it. He sent me a photo of verification at FSH and...the verdict is.......I just love it!!
> View attachment 4618753


Stunning, gorgeous combination.  Huge congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

honhon said:


> Omg my DH just picking up my 72 days SO...!! I can’t wait to hold it. He sent me a photo of verification at FSH and...the verdict is.......I just love it!!
> View attachment 4618753


Beautiful results! Congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

honhon said:


> thank you very much! i picked rouge de coeur for interior because i was suspecting that rouge H in chèvre will be brownish.  i wanted to pull out and enhance its red hue by tantalising against a strong bright red.  i think it worked...lets see when it arrives


LOVE IT! You did fantastic!


----------



## fice16

aisham said:


> it looks like rouge H or Bordeaux , and please share pics of your anemone b . My dream for now is a SO b25 in anemone / blue electric BPHW  and can't decide , exterior anemone / interior BE or main color anemone / sides BE



OK, I can’t see the color too clearly on my iPhone at night, and was mistaken hon hon’s SO was anemone exterior.  My SO spec is anemone exterior/ blue sapphire interior B25 with brushed gold hardware in Togo leather.  Will post pics after I pick it up.


----------



## MDNYC

First SO K25 Noir chevre rouge de coeur BPHW


----------



## QuelleFromage

MDNYC said:


> First SO K25 Noir chevre rouge de coeur BPHW


This is a PERFECT bag.


----------



## azukitea

MDNYC said:


> First SO K25 Noir chevre rouge de coeur BPHW


Thanks for sharing and I love it. I think a K25 in chevre will have to be my next SO  option


----------



## little.bear

MDNYC said:


> First SO K25 Noir chevre rouge de coeur BPHW



This is so beautiful, I’ve SO-ed exactly this but with a different interior lining. At least I know what my SO will look like now from the exterior. I can’t wait for mine pls arrive soon!!!

How long did your SO take? And is your SO placed from the US?


----------



## westcoastgal

MDNYC said:


> First SO K25 Noir chevre rouge de coeur BPHW


Super! Love this.


----------



## MDNYC

QuelleFromage said:


> This is a PERFECT bag.


Thank you!



azukitea said:


> Thanks for sharing and I love it. I think a K25 in chevre will have to be my next SO  option


You welcome and thank you!


----------



## MDNYC

little.bear said:


> This is so beautiful, I’ve SO-ed exactly this but with a different interior lining. At least I know what my SO will look like now from the exterior. I can’t wait for mine pls arrive soon!!!
> 
> How long did your SO take? And is your SO placed from the US?


Thank you! I placed my SO with my SA mid October 2019. The store placed all the SO in November 2019. It took about 1 1/2 month.  I'm in the US.


----------



## little.bear

MDNYC said:


> Thank you! I placed my SO with my SA mid October 2019. The store placed all the SO in November 2019. It took about 1 1/2 month.  I'm in the US.



Wahhhh! That’s amazing timeframe. Praying that australia will be receiving their SOs soon too then as I placed mine in Sept 

Congrats again, post some modelling photos when you get a chance! I can drool over it while I wait for mine to arrive


----------



## mp4

Voila!


----------



## disappeared

mp4 said:


> Voila!


Wow! Pls share specs


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mp4

disappeared said:


> Wow! Pls share specs



K25 BE w RT and blue stitch...exact color is escaping my memory!  BPHW. 105 strap


----------



## nymeria

MDNYC said:


> First SO K25 Noir chevre rouge de coeur BPHW


This is absolutely gorgeous !! LOVE it ♥️♥️


----------



## luckylove

mp4 said:


> Voila!



Beautiful SO! Congratulations on her arrival!


----------



## luckylove

MDNYC said:


> First SO K25 Noir chevre rouge de coeur BPHW



Gorgeous! These amazing chèvre SO's are inspiring me to choose chèvre for my next SO. Enjoy your beautiful Kelly!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mp4 said:


> K25 BE w RT and blue stitch...exact color is escaping my memory!  BPHW. 105 strap


Wasn’t it blue France ?


----------



## mp4

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wasn’t it blue France ?



Yes!  Tracked down the pic.  Good memory dear!


----------



## disappeared

mp4 said:


> K25 BE w RT and blue stitch...exact color is escaping my memory!  BPHW. 105 strap


Woohoo! I love it! And i love BE in chevre. Congrats!


----------



## mp4

disappeared said:


> Woohoo! I love it! And i love BE in chevre. Congrats!



Thank you!  Me too!!!  Very happy with the results!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

mp4 said:


> Voila!



Stunner!!!!  I’m not really a blue person but this is Electric!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mp4 said:


> Voila!


She's absolutley PERFECT for you and looks great size wise!!! Now that's SPECIAL!!!


----------



## DR2014

mp4 said:


> Voila!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## DR2014

honhon said:


> thank you very much! i picked rouge de coeur for interior because i was suspecting that rouge H in chèvre will be brownish.  i wanted to pull out and enhance its red hue by tantalising against a strong bright red.  i think it worked...lets see when it arrives


I think it worked, based on the picture!  I hope you will post more pics when you get it.  If I ever get the chance to do an SO, my plan would be to get a size 28.


----------



## honhon

DR2014 said:


> I think it worked, based on the picture!  I hope you will post more pics when you get it.  If I ever get the chance to do an SO, my plan would be to get a size 28.


I am sensitive to proportion and I find K28 and B30 must use smaller hardware as 25cm in both K and B have its own that makes them more appealing aesthetically as K32, 35 and B35


----------



## mp4

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Stunner!!!!  I’m not really a blue person but this is Electric!



 Thank you!



Israeli_Flava said:


> She's absolutley PERFECT for you and looks great size wise!!! Now that's SPECIAL!!!



Awwww!  Thank you!  Happy!



DR2014 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you!


----------



## westcoastgal

mp4 said:


> Voila!


Fantastic. Well done!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Etriers

MDNYC said:


> First SO K25 Noir chevre rouge de coeur BPHW



_What_ a sharp bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## DR2014

honhon said:


> I am sensitive to proportion and I find K28 and B30 must use smaller hardware as 25cm in both K and B have its own that makes them more appealing aesthetically as K32, 35 and B35


Interesting, I must admit I have never paid attention to that, but now I will look.  I have two Ks now, both size 32, so I was thinking a smaller size would be nice.  However, I am 5'9", so was worried that a 25cm would not look right on me!


----------



## tustin

MDNYC said:


> First SO K25 Noir chevre rouge de coeur BPHW


I just received mine after 2+ years.  It's a K25 Noir Swift w/Raisin interior and BPHW.  I thought that the inner flap would be in raisin but it's black like yours; just the interior compartments are in raisin.   This is truly the perfect bag!


----------



## rainzmusic

Hi everyone! 

Am so excited to reveal my SO! Just collected it yesterday! Amazingly I only waited 8 months for it! (Placed the order end of March 2019!) 

I went to visit my SA after getting back from my holiday; she was so excited to see me and rushed over to tell me “your SO just arrived!!!” I was shocked as I expected to wait at least 1 year! She didn’t tell me it had arrived so it was such an awesome surprise and Christmas gift to myself! Haha  

Kindly allow me to share my new RC baby! First pic taken in store after unboxing, the other pics taken daytime today.


----------



## Luvhcv

rainzmusic said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Am so excited to reveal my SO! Just collected it yesterday! Amazingly I only waited 8 months for it! (Placed the order end of March 2019!)
> 
> I went to visit my SA after getting back from my holiday; she was so excited to see me and rushed over to tell me “your SO just arrived!!!” I was shocked as I expected to wait at least 1 year! She didn’t tell me it had arrived so it was such an awesome surprise and Christmas gift to myself! Haha
> 
> Kindly allow me to share my new RC baby! First pic taken in store after unboxing, the other pics taken daytime today.


I love the stitching!  Huge congratulations !


----------



## MDNYC

nymeria said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous !! LOVE it ♥️♥️





luckylove said:


> Gorgeous! These amazing chèvre SO's are inspiring me to choose chèvre for my next SO. Enjoy your beautiful Kelly!





Etriers said:


> _What_ a sharp bag!  Congratulations!


Thanks everyone for your sweet comments!


----------



## MDNYC

tustin said:


> I just received mine after 2+ years.  It's a K25 Noir Swift w/Raisin interior and BPHW.  I thought that the inner flap would be in raisin but it's black like yours; just the interior compartments are in raisin.   This is truly the perfect bag!



Congratulation and so happy you finally got your SO K25. I love my bag and can't wait to take it out to church on Christmas day.


----------



## tustin

MDNYC said:


> Congratulation and so happy you finally got your SO K25. I love my bag and can't wait to take it out to church on Christmas day.



Happy wearing!!  What a treat it is that we got our bags right in time for the holidays!  Might be NYE for me...it’s forecasted to pour!!


----------



## AlienaHermes

MDNYC said:


> First SO K25 Noir chevre rouge de coeur BPHW


Lovely combo!


----------



## noegirl

MDNYC said:


> First SO K25 Noir chevre rouge de coeur BPHW



Absolutely perfect!! This baby is making me want another SO stat!



mp4 said:


> Voila!



Gorgeous and looks amazing on you!!


----------



## Baggilicious

Collected my chèvre Birkin 30 yesterday after a wait of 8 months! Blue sapphire and blue paon with contrast stitching and polished silver hardware. It looks more and more beautiful by the minute


----------



## HeatherZE

Baggilicious said:


> Collected my chèvre Birkin 30 yesterday after a wait of 8 months! Blue sapphire and blue paon with contrast stitching and polished silver hardware. It looks more and more beautiful by the minute


Beautiful! Wear it in good health. And I’m soooo very happy to see a B come in! This gives me hope for mine to arrive...eventually. Eight months and counting...


----------



## Baggilicious

HeatherZE said:


> Beautiful! Wear it in good health. And I’m soooo very happy to see a B come in! This gives me hope for mine to arrive...eventually. Eight months and counting...


Yes, May yours come soon!


----------



## AlienaHermes

Baggilicious said:


> Collected my chèvre Birkin 30 yesterday after a wait of 8 months! Blue sapphire and blue paon with contrast stitching and polished silver hardware. It looks more and more beautiful by the minute


This bag is ... no words !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Baggilicious said:


> Collected my chèvre Birkin 30 yesterday after a wait of 8 months! Blue sapphire and blue paon with contrast stitching and polished silver hardware. It looks more and more beautiful by the minute


Very beautiful combination and takes me to Hawaii as I gaze upon her!  Congrats dear!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

mp4 said:


> Voila!


Ooh ooh ooh I LOVE this!!!


----------



## Baggilicious

AlienaHermes said:


> This bag is ... no words !


----------



## Baggilicious

Israeli_Flava said:


> Very beautiful combination and takes me to Hawaii as I gaze upon her!  Congrats dear!


Thank you!


----------



## Baggilicious

AlienaHermes said:


> This bag is ... no words !


Was sending you kisses earlier.. reposting !


----------



## Laneige

stylemeter said:


> View attachment 4617167


Hi. Just to check what’s yr lining Color?
Is the picture true to actual Color? The maroon looks more pink than purple .,compared to swift?


----------



## tramcaro

K25 Chevre ... 1 year!


----------



## Gigllee

tramcaro said:


> K25 Chevre ... 1 year!


Oh so stunning. Congrats


----------



## little.bear

Chevre galore! I’m in love


----------



## tramcaro

Gigllee said:


> Oh so stunning. Congrats


Thank you!


----------



## TeeCee77

tramcaro said:


> K25 Chevre ... 1 year!


Beautiful!! What’s color is the lining!!?


----------



## tramcaro

TeeCee77 said:


> Beautiful!! What’s color is the lining!!?



Thank you!  It’s Ultra Violet.


----------



## TeeCee77

tramcaro said:


> Thank you!  It’s Ultra Violet.


I thought so! Great choice!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

tramcaro said:


> K25 Chevre ... 1 year!



Awww...The lining!  
Totally love the look.


----------



## hopiko

tramcaro said:


> K25 Chevre ... 1 year!


Congratulations!  She is a beauty!!!


----------



## Lingdang

Another K25 in chèvre. 14 months.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## disappeared

Lingdang said:


> Another K25 in chèvre. 14 months.


Wow! Is this blue electric?


----------



## Lingdang

disappeared said:


> Wow! Is this blue electric?


Yes, blue electric and gris pearle.


----------



## disappeared

Lingdang said:


> Yes, blue electric and gris pearle.


Amazing! Glad I picked BE Chevre for my SO!


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

All these k25s in chevre!! Getting my hopes up that my k28 chevre will come in soon!!! Congrats to everyone- all such beautiful bags


----------



## little.bear

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> All these k25s in chevre!! Getting my hopes up that my k28 chevre will come in soon!!! Congrats to everyone- all such beautiful bags



Same! It’s setting high expectations for me


----------



## sunyeo78

Hi Fellow Hermes Enthusiasts!
A quick question, my SA breathed the words "special order" for 2020!!! She said specifically she is going to try to get me on the list for a special order! I almost fainted! Although this would be a dream, I don't know what it takes to get this and will continue to buy from Hermes regardless.  I am honestly flattered to be considered!  I never thought this was a possibility!  Does anyone know what it takes to get a special order offer from a boutique in the US?  I have also asked for a Kelly and Lindy Touch for 2020.  I cannot wait! I will have to save and build up my savings and expressed this to my SA.  So it isn't any time soon but wanted to understand a little bit more. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thnx all & have a happy safe new year's eve!


----------



## periogirl28

sunyeo78 said:


> Hi Fellow Hermes Enthusiasts!
> A quick question, my SA breathed the words "special order" for 2020!!! She said specifically she is going to try to get me on the list for a special order! I almost fainted! Although this would be a dream, I don't know what it takes to get this and will continue to buy from Hermes regardless.  I am honestly flattered to be considered!  I never thought this was a possibility!  Does anyone know what it takes to get a special order offer from a boutique in the US?  I have also asked for a Kelly and Lindy Touch for 2020.  I cannot wait! I will have to save and build up my savings and expressed this to my SA.  So it isn't any time soon but wanted to understand a little bit more. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thnx all & have a happy safe new year's eve!


It takes a good SA, a kind SM and a regular customer. Just continuing doing whatever you have been doing and start saving up. Good luck for 2020!


----------



## sunyeo78

periogirl28 said:


> It takes a good SA, a kind SM and a regular customer. Just continuing doing whatever you have been doing and start saving up. Good luck for 2020!



Thank you! Fingers crossed!


----------



## tramcaro

MaryAndDogs said:


> Awww...The lining!
> Totally love the look.



Thank you!


----------



## tramcaro

hopiko said:


> Congratulations!  She is a beauty!!!



Thank you!


----------



## little.bear

Omg omg my SO has arrived! 3 months in the making for a k25 Chevre Sellier! 

Only slight disappointment is the SO strap hardware stickers came fully peeled, so I’m guessing the SM peeled them all off upon inspection? I asked my SA and she said she had no idea, but this is how she received it? Anyone has similar experience?


----------



## ayc

little.bear said:


> Omg omg my SO has arrived! 3 months in the making for a k25 Chevre Sellier!
> 
> Only slight disappointment is the SO strap hardware stickers came fully peeled, so I’m guessing the SM peeled them all off upon inspection? I asked my SA and she said she had no idea, but this is how she received it? Anyone has similar experience?


WOW!! 3 MONTHS!!  that is awesome!! congrats!!


----------



## little.bear

ayc said:


> WOW!! 3 MONTHS!!  that is awesome!! congrats!!



Thanks! My SA said they withheld the bag till the new year so I assume the bag arrived even sooner than that! I hope SOs come faster now for everyone! That said, price increase


----------



## periogirl28

little.bear said:


> Thanks! My SA said they withheld the bag till the new year so I assume the bag arrived even sooner than that! I hope SOs come faster now for everyone! That said, price increase


Did your store withhold it because your 2019 quota was used up? Hope there wasn’t too much increase.


----------



## little.bear

periogirl28 said:


> Did your store withhold it because your 2019 quota was used up? Hope there wasn’t too much increase.


I suspect it was a bit of both. I had hit my quota for the year in 2019 but my SA did mention in general all 'stock' and deliveries were withheld during the festive season. Store was really lacking stock and bag displays unlike in Paris. Based on my experiences so far for the last few years, there is a tendency for our store to wait out till the new price increase comes into effect when the year is nearing the end. Either way i'm happy that my SO arrived so quickly! I was really going to wait for 2 years but reading so many kelly chevre SO stories lately, it really got me excited and yep it sure arrived in such a short span of time! Any view on the stickers being fully peeled from all my strap hooks?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

little.bear said:


> I suspect it was a bit of both. I had hit my quota for the year in 2019 but my SA did mention in general all 'stock' and deliveries were withheld during the festive season. Store was really lacking stock and bag displays unlike in Paris. Based on my experiences so far for the last few years, there is a tendency for our store to wait out till the new price increase comes into effect when the year is nearing the end. Either way i'm happy that my SO arrived so quickly! I was really going to wait for 2 years but reading so many kelly chevre SO stories lately, it really got me excited and yep it sure arrived in such a short span of time! Any view on the stickers being fully peeled from all my strap hooks?


I have never experienced stickers taken off before I set eyes on my bag. Whether it was clingfilmed or not, allocated PO or SO. I know the only time they sometimes remove stickers is on display bags and AFAIK never for straps. Anyway I wouldn’t worry. Congrats on your first bag of the year.


----------



## GoldFish8

little.bear said:


> I suspect it was a bit of both. I had hit my quota for the year in 2019 but my SA did mention in general all 'stock' and deliveries were withheld during the festive season. Store was really lacking stock and bag displays unlike in Paris. Based on my experiences so far for the last few years, there is a tendency for our store to wait out till the new price increase comes into effect when the year is nearing the end. Either way i'm happy that my SO arrived so quickly! I was really going to wait for 2 years but reading so many kelly chevre SO stories lately, it really got me excited and yep it sure arrived in such a short span of time! Any view on the stickers being fully peeled from all my strap hooks?


Was there a big price increase?


----------



## little.bear

periogirl28 said:


> I have never experienced stickers taken off before I set eyes on my bag. Whether it was clingfilmed or not, allocated PO or SO. I know the only time they sometimes remove stickers is on display bags and AFAIK never for straps. Anyway I wouldn’t worry. Congrats on your first bag of the year.



Thanks I certainly will enjoy this beautiful bag! I just found it bizarre that my SO unboxing experience so far has been unexpectedly strange and different from how it’s commonly presented to clients.


----------



## little.bear

GoldFish8 said:


> Was there a big price increase?



I don’t know what the price was for a Chevre kelly 25 sellier last year but mine is close to AUD 17000.  Quite high.. but I know Chevre has always been more expensive than Epsom. My SA said to expect a 10% increase to bags.


----------



## carlinha

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days... my heart is stolen
> B30 noir chevre brushed ghw with malachite interior.


Just perfect for you, congrats!!!!


----------



## nymeria

little.bear said:


> Thanks I certainly will enjoy this beautiful bag! I just found it bizarre that my SO unboxing experience so far has been unexpectedly strange and different from how it’s commonly presented to clients.


If you don't mind, tell us what it is ( and a px please!) so we can all enjoy the first SO of the year!


----------



## noegirl

little.bear said:


> I suspect it was a bit of both. I had hit my quota for the year in 2019 but my SA did mention in general all 'stock' and deliveries were withheld during the festive season. Store was really lacking stock and bag displays unlike in Paris. Based on my experiences so far for the last few years, there is a tendency for our store to wait out till the new price increase comes into effect when the year is nearing the end. Either way i'm happy that my SO arrived so quickly! I was really going to wait for 2 years but reading so many kelly chevre SO stories lately, it really got me excited and yep it sure arrived in such a short span of time! Any view on the stickers being fully peeled from all my strap hooks?




Congrats on getting your SO so quickly ... for the stickers it may be a bit odd but I also know that those are the first thing SAs remove because it's hard to try your bag on without peeling them back or removing them... this wouldn't be concerning to me if the bag is other wise perfect. 




carlinha said:


> Just perfect for you, congrats!!!!



Thank you dear! I'm in love with her!!


----------



## sarahfl

little.bear said:


> Omg omg my SO has arrived! 3 months in the making for a k25 Chevre Sellier!
> 
> Only slight disappointment is the SO strap hardware stickers came fully peeled, so I’m guessing the SM peeled them all off upon inspection? I asked my SA and she said she had no idea, but this is how she received it? Anyone has similar experience?


Congratulations on your SO.  My SO came with the stickers wrapped on the hardware, and with the stickers it was impossible to attached the strap to the bag. When my SA took out the bag in front of me, she said that she couldn't attach the strap because of the sticker, so I asked her to peel it off.


----------



## little.bear

nymeria said:


> If you don't mind, tell us what it is ( and a px please!) so we can all enjoy the first SO of the year!



It’s a Noir Chevre K25 Sellier in BPHW with Blue Electric Lining


----------



## little.bear

noegirl said:


> Congrats on getting your SO so quickly ... for the stickers it may be a bit odd but I also know that those are the first thing SAs remove because it's hard to try your bag on without peeling them back or removing them... this wouldn't be concerning to me if the bag is other wise perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear! I'm in love with her!!



Ya I completely understand that they need to be peeled off so it can be used, it’s still weird that it’s been removed before it was revealed to me. Peeling them off in front of me so I can use it is a different story, which then makes me wonder if the bag has been revealed to another client for them to try on as a reference. I previously posted my first SO experience where it was obvious that my bag was opened in a very rough way so it doesn’t make me feel any better to receive my second SO in a slightly imperfect condition. I couldn’t bring my new SO home as I had to rush back to work but will pick up over the weekend to have a closer look. 

Aside from the state it came in, the colour and spec of the bag is excellent and beyond beautiful! I can’t wait to carry it !!


----------



## little.bear

sarahfl said:


> Congratulations on your SO. [emoji813] My SO came with the stickers wrapped on the hardware, and with the stickers it was impossible to attached the strap to the bag. When my SA took out the bag in front of me, she said that she couldn't attach the strap because of the sticker, so I asked her to peel it off.



Thanks hun and yep I would have preferred my SA did that in front of me by my request given all other bags or straps I’ve purchased in the past came in that condition and we happily remove stickers so we can use them. It is a AUD17k item after all so as a client, it does deserve to come in a perfect state without me having doubts and second guessing how it was handled before it was revealed to me. Bleh


----------



## hopiko

Lingdang said:


> Another K25 in chèvre. 14 months.


Gorgeous! Congratulations on your wonderful new bag! Enjoy!


----------



## periogirl28

little.bear said:


> Ya I completely understand that they need to be peeled off so it can be used, it’s still weird that it’s been removed before it was revealed to me. Peeling them off in front of me so I can use it is a different story, which then makes me wonder if the bag has been revealed to another client for them to try on as a reference. I previously posted my first SO experience where it was obvious that my bag was opened in a very rough way so it doesn’t make me feel any better to receive my second SO in a slightly imperfect condition. I couldn’t bring my new SO home as I had to rush back to work but will pick up over the weekend to have a closer look.
> 
> Aside from the state it came in, the colour and spec of the bag is excellent and beyond beautiful! I can’t wait to carry it !!


I see what you mean. 2 rather odd client reveals.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Hi All!! Can anyone share the color chart of special orders for 2020, especially for Chevre mysore.  My SA today started talking about special orders and maybe calling me  soon . This will be my very first SO. m still not sure what color combination I want and if it would be a Kelly or  a birkin.  Thanks.


----------



## allure244

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Hi All!! Can anyone share the color chart of special orders for 2020, especially for Chevre mysore.  My SA today started talking about special orders and maybe calling me  soon . This will be my very first SO. m still not sure what color combination I want and if it would be a Kelly or  a birkin.  Thanks.


From what I’ve seen the past few years, the SO color options are changed only once a year, usually in the fall, so it’s probably the same color list from fall 2019 if you are placing an SO in the spring of 2020. Please see post 5446 in this thread for the latest SO color options

Edit: reposting the pic as it hasn’t been reposted for a while


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

allure244 said:


> From what I’ve seen the past few years, the SO color options are changed only once a year, usually in the fall, so it’s probably the same color list from fall 2019 if you are placing an SO in the spring of 2020. Please see post 5446 in this thread for the latest SO color options
> 
> Edit: reposting the pic as it hasn’t been reposted for a while


Thank you very much for sharing!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

noegirl said:


> 5 months 19 days... my heart is stolen
> B30 noir chevre brushed ghw with malachite interior.


Absolutely stunning combination! Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lingdang said:


> Another K25 in chèvre. 14 months.


Wow! She is beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tramcaro said:


> K25 Chevre ... 1 year!


Is this Rouge Casaque? Stunning!


----------



## csetcos

1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!


----------



## noegirl

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!




Omg stunning!!!! I was just talking to @GoldFish8 about a lime interior . I'm sold!! Enjoy her!


----------



## carlinha

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!


wow that is adorable, i LOVE the lime interior and contrast stitch!!!  congrats!!


----------



## Cygne18

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!


What a wonderful color and leather combination! I'm lime green with envy! Congratulations on a beautiful SO! Totally worth the wait.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!



AMAZING!! What a perfect combination. Love togo sellier.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!


Wow I’m loving the contrast stitch and lime lining!!!!


----------



## hbr

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!



Gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## GoldFish8

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!


Amazing! I looooove the Togo sellier. Wish they would still offer these


----------



## Meta

GoldFish8 said:


> Amazing! I looooove the Togo sellier. Wish they would still offer these


Kelly Sellier in Togo is still offered.


----------



## hopiko

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!


Soooooooooooo SO pretty!  Congrats!  I love sellier K in togo...enjoy!!!!


----------



## DreamingPink

It's beyond gorgeous!! Love love love!!


csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!


This is soooo elegant. Congratulations!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Meta said:


> Kelly Sellier in Togo is still offered.


Whaaaaaat?!? I thought I read on here that they were discontinuing it!! I’m really happy to be wrong here because Togo sellier is the best of both worlds.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Meta said:


> Kelly Sellier in Togo is still offered.


I thought it was only by special order?


----------



## Meta

GoldFish8 said:


> Whaaaaaat?!? I thought I read on here that they were discontinuing it!! I’m really happy to be wrong here because Togo sellier is the best of both worlds.


The cards on the coffret shows that it's an option from size 25 up to 40. 



ODEDIHAIMS said:


> I thought it was only by special order?


Yes, and this is a SO thread?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Whaaaaaat?!? I thought I read on here that they were discontinuing it!! I’m really happy to be wrong here because Togo sellier is the best of both worlds.


I think I remember someone did say that around the same time members said no B25s in chevre and no rose gold on birkins.... so much erroneous infos last round....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!


Such a unique combo!!! I lovve it! The lime and the stitching is next level POP!!!! Congrats dear!!!!!


----------



## tramcaro

eternallove4bag said:


> Is this Rouge Casaque? Stunning!



Yes, it is.  Thank u!


----------



## little.bear

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!



So beautiful! Congrats! It’s making me want another SO in Togo sellier. Such a stunning combo!


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> I think I remember someone did say that around the same time members said no B25s in chevre and no rose gold on birkins.... so much erroneous infos last round....


Haha right?!? So confusing! I could have sworn I read someone here say that Togo sellier was no longer available. Either way, I’m happy to be wrong in this case. I think for people who don’t like Epsom or chèvre, Togo sellier is a great option!


----------



## little.bear

GoldFish8 said:


> Haha right?!? So confusing! I could have sworn I read someone here say that Togo sellier was no longer available. Either way, I’m happy to be wrong in this case. I think for people who don’t like Epsom or chèvre, Togo sellier is a great option!



My next k25 would be a togo sellier, it’s such a stunning combo


----------



## Tasha1

Was in my local boutique yesterday. No SO at all, they explained the reason : bad experience in the past, the customer rejected their orders, might it be true?


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> Was in my local boutique yesterday. No SO at all, they explained the reason : bad experience in the past, the customer rejected their orders, might it be true?


Where? I have heard this.


----------



## Tasha1

Amsterdam


----------



## periogirl28

Tasha1 said:


> Amsterdam


Oh ok I was not expecting that. Totally different continent.


----------



## Angelian

Tasha1 said:


> Was in my local boutique yesterday. No SO at all, they explained the reason : bad experience in the past, the customer rejected their orders, might it be true?





Tasha1 said:


> Amsterdam



May I ask at which of the two you heard this, PC or Bijenkorf? Is this a very recent decision? As for sure there have been orders placed for this current round, at least at the PC. Were you previously able to place an SO in Amsterdam?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Tasha1

PC


Angelian said:


> Is this a very recent decision?


I do not know, when I placed my first quote order in March 2018 they declined my SO
They say, we can write down your wishes and  would try to get the bag that looks very much alike
but I want a double coloured bag


----------



## Angelian

Tasha1 said:


> PC
> 
> I do not know, when I placed my first quote order in March 2018 they declined my SO
> They say, we can write down your wishes and  would try to get the bag that looks very much alike
> but I want a double coloured bag



Thank you. (Hope you get what you want, if not as an SO, perhaps as a verso bag.)


----------



## disappeared

periogirl28 said:


> Oh ok I was not expecting that. Totally different continent.





periogirl28 said:


> Where? I have heard this.


Where did u hear this from?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

sunyeo78 said:


> Hi Fellow Hermes Enthusiasts!
> A quick question, my SA breathed the words "special order" for 2020!!! She said specifically she is going to try to get me on the list for a special order! I almost fainted! Although this would be a dream, I don't know what it takes to get this and will continue to buy from Hermes regardless.  I am honestly flattered to be considered!  I never thought this was a possibility!  Does anyone know what it takes to get a special order offer from a boutique in the US?  I have also asked for a Kelly and Lindy Touch for 2020.  I cannot wait! I will have to save and build up my savings and expressed this to my SA.  So it isn't any time soon but wanted to understand a little bit more. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thnx all & have a happy safe new year's eve!


I just started my H Journey last year (like obtaining B/k/c) and frequently visited the store and our SA and then our SA started talking about  SOs, she said you have to be a loyal customer of the location and of same SA  for 2 years at least.  And since our local store is small,  they're only limited to 1 or  2 customers per year.


----------



## csetcos

noegirl said:


> Omg stunning!!!! I was just talking to @GoldFish8 about a lime interior . I'm sold!! Enjoy her!





carlinha said:


> wow that is adorable, i LOVE the lime interior and contrast stitch!!!  congrats!!





Cygne18 said:


> What a wonderful color and leather combination! I'm lime green with envy! Congratulations on a beautiful SO! Totally worth the wait.





nakedmosher2of3 said:


> AMAZING!! What a perfect combination. Love togo sellier.





ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Wow I’m loving the contrast stitch and lime lining!!!!





hbr said:


> Gorgeous!  Congratulations!





GoldFish8 said:


> Amazing! I looooove the Togo sellier. Wish they would still offer these





hopiko said:


> Soooooooooooo SO pretty!  Congrats!  I love sellier K in togo...enjoy!!!!





DreamingPink said:


> It's beyond gorgeous!! Love love love!!





Notorious Pink said:


> This is soooo elegant. Congratulations!!!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Such a unique combo!!! I lovve it! The lime and the stitching is next level POP!!!! Congrats dear!!!!!





little.bear said:


> So beautiful! Congrats! It’s making me want another SO in Togo sellier. Such a stunning combo!



Thank you all so much!  I love reading about all of the special orders and feel so happy for all of you when they come in.  I truly believe that when you forget about them, they show up.

I still have another outstanding SO that I’m going on a 3 year wait for...so we’ll see what the H gods have planned!

Agree with you all about how special Togo Sellier is.  I feel so fortunate and I just love this bag so much.  The lime is just so happy, especially right now during the winter time!!!


----------



## joanneminnie

One of my SO was opened before I saw it because it is without that plastic bag wrapping the orange box. All other ones were with plastic bags so that I knew they weren’t seen by anyone before me.


----------



## little.bear

Tasha1 said:


> PC
> 
> I do not know, when I placed my first quote order in March 2018 they declined my SO
> They say, we can write down your wishes and  would try to get the bag that looks very much alike
> but I want a double coloured bag



I hope they aren’t declining SOs just because they look close to podium offers  that will be a shame as I love collecting classic black bags but appreciate them coming in leather choices and in styles which I can’t get off the podium. They look very similar to podium offer bags but to me they are very different.


----------



## little.bear

csetcos said:


> Thank you all so much!  I love reading about all of the special orders and feel so happy for all of you when they come in.  I truly believe that when you forget about them, they show up.
> 
> I still have another outstanding SO that I’m going on a 3 year wait for...so we’ll see what the H gods have planned!
> 
> Agree with you all about how special Togo Sellier is.  I feel so fortunate and I just love this bag so much.  The lime is just so happy, especially right now during the winter time!!!



Phwoar 3 years ! Do you mind sharing what specs this SO is?


----------



## scndlslv

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!


Simply gorgeous! Enjoy her in good health hun.


----------



## tustin

tustin said:


> I just received mine after 2+ years.  It's a K25 Noir Swift w/Raisin interior and BPHW.  I thought that the inner flap would be in raisin but it's black like yours; just the interior compartments are in raisin.   This is truly the perfect bag!



I finally had a chance to get these photos onto my laptop.  I realized afterwards that I should have gone with more of a pop color like bougainvillaea or tosca in the interior because the raisin is very subtle.  I got the Birkin and Kelly constructions confused and thought that the full inner flap would be the contrast color.  Oh well...next time. 

Wanted to share these pics for those who are interested in this combo with the Swift leather.

I did order a strap long enough to go messenger-style because that's my preferred way to carry bags...handsfree from the days of my toddler who is now almost a tween!

Sorry for my jammies - I was sick at home when I took these photos and couldn't be bothered to get out of my sweats!


----------



## Tasha1

little.bear said:


> I hope *they aren’t declining SOs just because they look close to podium offers*[/QUOTE
> 
> But they decline in general!!!!


----------



## Tinklemd

Order placed 11/15/18 and ready for pickup on 9/25/19!
https://www.flickr.com/photos/186334315@N03/shares/745v7v

https://www.flickr.com/photos/186334315@N03/shares/0pK76G

B25 Gris Agate Ostrich with Blue Saphir interior and permabrass hardware


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

GoldFish8 said:


> Haha right?!? So confusing! I could have sworn I read someone here say that Togo sellier was no longer available. Either way, I’m happy to be wrong in this case. I think for people who don’t like Epsom or chèvre, Togo sellier is a great option!


Why do I get the feeling that it was epsom was no longer available in retourne ? Don’t quote me on this- I’m just lurking and living vicariously through you all ...but one day I hope to join you on this thread- pending the following :
That H hurries up and opens a store in my hometown and H Gods willing that I’m a good enough client to be offered an SO spot- and just as importantly- that my money tree is taking to its new fertilizer !


----------



## fawnhagh

Tinklemd said:


> Order placed 11/15/18 and ready for pickup on 9/25/19!
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/186334315@N03/shares/745v7v
> B25 Gris Agate Ostrich with Blue Saphir interior and permabrass hardware


Stunning! I have a k25 SO with gris agate too ordered October 2019 and hope it will come as soon as yours!


----------



## Serva1

tustin said:


> I finally had a chance to get these photos onto my laptop.  I realized afterwards that I should have gone with more of a pop color like bougainvillaea or tosca in the interior because the raisin is very subtle.  I got the Birkin and Kelly constructions confused and thought that the full inner flap would be the contrast color.  Oh well...next time.
> 
> Wanted to share these pics for those who are interested in this combo with the Swift leather.
> 
> I did order a strap long enough to go messenger-style because that's my preferred way to carry bags...handsfree from the days of my toddler who is now almost a tween!
> 
> Sorry for my jammies - I was sick at home when I took these photos and couldn't be bothered to get out of my sweats!



Congrats tustin, such a beautiful K25 in swift, a leather I so seldom see as an SO. Looks great on you! I also like to have options, messenger style crossbody is what I prefer too. There are lovely slgs available in raisin if you like to increase raisin in your bag and perhaps you will go for a more colourful bag next time? My first SO was a pop colour, second black.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Tinklemd

fawnhagh said:


> Stunning! I have a k25 SO with gris agate too ordered October 2019 and hope it will come as soon as yours!


Thanks!  The gris agate is such a great color!  Hope yours comes soon!


----------



## hopiko

tustin said:


> I finally had a chance to get these photos onto my laptop.  I realized afterwards that I should have gone with more of a pop color like bougainvillaea or tosca in the interior because the raisin is very subtle.  I got the Birkin and Kelly constructions confused and thought that the full inner flap would be the contrast color.  Oh well...next time.
> 
> Wanted to share these pics for those who are interested in this combo with the Swift leather.
> 
> I did order a strap long enough to go messenger-style because that's my preferred way to carry bags...handsfree from the days of my toddler who is now almost a tween!
> 
> Sorry for my jammies - I was sick at home when I took these photos and couldn't be bothered to get out of my sweats!


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!



Whoa! Two of my favorite colors together! Many congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

tustin said:


> I finally had a chance to get these photos onto my laptop.  I realized afterwards that I should have gone with more of a pop color like bougainvillaea or tosca in the interior because the raisin is very subtle.  I got the Birkin and Kelly constructions confused and thought that the full inner flap would be the contrast color.  Oh well...next time.
> 
> Wanted to share these pics for those who are interested in this combo with the Swift leather.
> 
> I did order a strap long enough to go messenger-style because that's my preferred way to carry bags...handsfree from the days of my toddler who is now almost a tween!
> 
> Sorry for my jammies - I was sick at home when I took these photos and couldn't be bothered to get out of my sweats!


Noir with raisin looks fabulous!


----------



## QuelleFromage

tustin said:


> I finally had a chance to get these photos onto my laptop.  I realized afterwards that I should have gone with more of a pop color like bougainvillaea or tosca in the interior because the raisin is very subtle.  I got the Birkin and Kelly constructions confused and thought that the full inner flap would be the contrast color.  Oh well...next time.



Birkin SOs have the interior color all the way to the top edge of the bag, but the inside of the flap is still the exterior color 
Your Raisin looks beautiful


----------



## AndyMor

tustin said:


> I finally had a chance to get these photos onto my laptop.  I realized afterwards that I should have gone with more of a pop color like bougainvillaea or tosca in the interior because the raisin is very subtle.  I got the Birkin and Kelly constructions confused and thought that the full inner flap would be the contrast color.  Oh well...next time.
> 
> Wanted to share these pics for those who are interested in this combo with the Swift leather.
> 
> I did order a strap long enough to go messenger-style because that's my preferred way to carry bags...handsfree from the days of my toddler who is now almost a tween!
> 
> Sorry for my jammies - I was sick at home when I took these photos and couldn't be bothered to get out of my sweats!



Congrats! May I ask how long is the strap that you ordered?


----------



## hbr

My first SO placed on November 7th 2018. Received the email on October 15th, so took just under 1 year!!  K25 Sellier is Vert Vertigo Ostrich with BGHW and Ultraviolet interior [emoji172][emoji171] 

Thanks for letting me share! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Notorious Pink

hbr said:


> My first SO placed on November 7th 2018. Received the email on October 15th, so took just under 1 year!!  K25 Sellier is Vert Vertigo Ostrich with BGHW and Ultraviolet interior [emoji172][emoji171]
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji177][emoji177]


Would love to see this!


----------



## hbr

Notorious Pink said:


> Would love to see this!



I tried posting a pic but it didn’t work!?  Let me try again....


----------



## noegirl

hbr said:


> I tried posting a pic but it didn’t work!?  Let me try again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632882


Gorgeous!! Vv is by far one of my favorite h colors


----------



## little.bear

hbr said:


> I tried posting a pic but it didn’t work!?  Let me try again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632882


so beautiful! congrats!! i'm really happy to see so many SOs flowing in much quicker these days. hope they can keep this up!


----------



## tustin

Serva1 said:


> Congrats tustin, such a beautiful K25 in swift, a leather I so seldom see as an SO. Looks great on you! I also like to have options, messenger style crossbody is what I prefer too. There are lovely slgs available in raisin if you like to increase raisin in your bag and perhaps you will go for a more colourful bag next time? My first SO was a pop colour, second black.



Thanks, Serva!  I have a BBK 28 Sellier which I love to stare at but rarely use!  With this SO, my inexperience with the process made me go conservative.  I’ll definitely get a ton of use out of this because I always gravitate towards my black or neutrals so this is almost the perfect everyday bag for me.  



hopiko said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!


  Thank you!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Noir with raisin looks fabulous!


. Thank you!!  I’ve been curious about this combo for a while.


----------



## hbr

noegirl said:


> Gorgeous!! Vv is by far one of my favorite h colors





little.bear said:


> so beautiful! congrats!! i'm really happy to see so many SOs flowing in much quicker these days. hope they can keep this up!



Thank you so much!  VV is also one of my favorite H colors and it looks especially yummy in ostrich  

The odd thing about the quickness of the order is that my SIL was with me and she also placed a SO at the same time. Very similar specs but she hasn’t received an email yet!  Never a dull moment with Hermes!


----------



## hopiko

hbr said:


> I tried posting a pic but it didn’t work!?  Let me try again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632882


This is just gorgeous!  Well worth the wait!  Enjoy!


----------



## Cygne18

hbr said:


> I tried posting a pic but it didn’t work!?  Let me try again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632882


This is just stunning. Congratulations on a beautiful combination and bag!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

hbr said:


> I tried posting a pic but it didn’t work!?  Let me try again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632882


It’s beautiful!


----------



## coloradolvr

tustin said:


> I finally had a chance to get these photos onto my laptop.  I realized afterwards that I should have gone with more of a pop color like bougainvillaea or tosca in the interior because the raisin is very subtle.  I got the Birkin and Kelly constructions confused and thought that the full inner flap would be the contrast color.  Oh well...next time.
> 
> Wanted to share these pics for those who are interested in this combo with the Swift leather.
> 
> I did order a strap long enough to go messenger-style because that's my preferred way to carry bags...handsfree from the days of my toddler who is now almost a tween!
> 
> Sorry for my jammies - I was sick at home when I took these photos and couldn't be bothered to get out of my sweats!


Congratulations!  I love the Noir with Raisin.  It's great to see a more neutral so.  So many of them are beautiful colorful combinations that I was starting to get a little sad and second guess my decision to order a very neutral bag.  Still waiting.  Sigh.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hbr said:


> I tried posting a pic but it didn’t work!?  Let me try again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632882


OMGGGGGG I loooove your new K!!! Please post pics of the inside!!! 'm dying to see this combo together!!!


----------



## hbr

hopiko said:


> This is just gorgeous!  Well worth the wait!  Enjoy!



Thank you!  Definitely worth the wait! [emoji172][emoji171]



Cygne18 said:


> This is just stunning. Congratulations on a beautiful combination and bag!


 thank you so much! 



Notorious Pink said:


> It’s beautiful!


 [emoji120]



Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGG I loooove your new K!!! Please post pics of the inside!!! 'm dying to see this combo together!!!



Will do!  It’s a little tough to capture the color but will try and get some good photos [emoji172][emoji171]


----------



## allure244

hbr said:


> Thank you!  Definitely worth the wait! [emoji172][emoji171]
> 
> thank you so much [emoji120]
> 
> Will do!  It’s a little tough to capture the color but will try and get some good photos [emoji172][emoji171]


congratulations on your new SO. It’s so gorgeous . I too would love to see pics of the ultraviolet interior of ur bag as I chose this for an SO k25 as well. Ur reveal is getting me excited for my future bag.


----------



## hbr

allure244 said:


> congratulations on your new SO. It’s so gorgeous . I too would love to see pics of the ultraviolet interior of ur bag as I chose this for an SO k25 as well. Ur reveal is getting me excited for my future bag.





Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGG I loooove your new K!!! Please post pics of the inside!!! 'm dying to see this combo together!!!



Here you go! Sorry for the weird angle. Tough to get a good photo of the inside.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hbr said:


> Here you go! Sorry for the weird angle. Tough to get a good photo of the inside.
> 
> View attachment 4633518


GAHHHHH!!! Love it!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## hbr

Israeli_Flava said:


> GAHHHHH!!! Love it!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


THANK YOUUUU!!


----------



## nymeria

tustin said:


> I finally had a chance to get these photos onto my laptop.  I realized afterwards that I should have gone with more of a pop color like bougainvillaea or tosca in the interior because the raisin is very subtle.  I got the Birkin and Kelly constructions confused and thought that the full inner flap would be the contrast color.  Oh well...next time.
> 
> Wanted to share these pics for those who are interested in this combo with the Swift leather.
> 
> I did order a strap long enough to go messenger-style because that's my preferred way to carry bags...handsfree from the days of my toddler who is now almost a tween!
> 
> Sorry for my jammies - I was sick at home when I took these photos and couldn't be bothered to get out of my sweats!


I LOVE the swift!   Absolutely gorgeous and very classy bag, it's perfect. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## allure244

hbr said:


> Here you go! Sorry for the weird angle. Tough to get a good photo of the inside.
> View attachment 4633518


omg love that ultraviolet interior! So beautiful next to vert vertigo ostrich. Thank you for sharing


----------



## csetcos

little.bear said:


> Phwoar 3 years ! Do you mind sharing what specs this SO is?



Nothing complicated!  B35 Togo Etain, Anemone interior, BGHW!



scndlslv said:


> Simply gorgeous! Enjoy her in good health hun.



Thank you, honey!!!



eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa! Two of my favorite colors together! Many congrats!



I can understand why these are 2 of your fav colors!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## westcoastgal

csetcos said:


> Thank you all so much!  I love reading about all of the special orders and feel so happy for all of you when they come in.  I truly believe that when you forget about them, they show up.
> 
> I still have another outstanding SO that I’m going on a 3 year wait for...so we’ll see what the H gods have planned!
> 
> Agree with you all about how special Togo Sellier is.  I feel so fortunate and I just love this bag so much.  The lime is just so happy, especially right now during the winter time!!!


3 years is a long time. Don’t give up hope!


----------



## hbr

allure244 said:


> omg love that ultraviolet interior! So beautiful next to vert vertigo ostrich. Thank you for sharing



Thank you so much!!  Two of my fav colors in one bag [emoji171][emoji172]


----------



## hopiko

The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.  

She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears. 

Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.

Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


----------



## hbr

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!



Beautiful and only took 3 months!!  Congratulations!! [emoji323]


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


Incredible...both the timing and the bag!  I just  her!  

You made great choices and I’m glad to have inspired you.....enjoy your yummy Sellier


----------



## San2222

Placed k28 so in togo with black on outside and rg on inside on 09/26/19 from FSH, got the email on 01/07/20 that its ready! about 3.5 mo.


----------



## Gigllee

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


What a timeless piece. So gorgeous


----------



## DR2014

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


It is gorgeous!!  Congratulations, @hopiko!!


----------



## Rhl2987

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!! This is absolutely gorgeous. I would love to see more pictures and mod shots!! I will be completely fine if mine doesn’t show up soon, but I need to be prepared in case it follows suit with this slew of recently ordered, incoming bags!


----------



## Cygne18

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


Congratulations! She is sooo classy! Three months!? Incredible!


----------



## QuelleFromage

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!



Wowowow!! She is beautiful! Semi-bag twins  You'll be so happy with the BGHW....you know I am a BPHW person and I love the gold on this bag


----------



## csetcos

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!



Wow!!!!!  Congrats!  This is super fast- enjoy your new baby.  I love my raisin bag and find it to be an amazing neutral!!


----------



## fabuleux

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


Such a stunning bag! Congratulations!


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!



Beautiful! Congrats dear hopiko!  Love the stitching you chose and 3 months is FAST!


----------



## periogirl28

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


Congrats! It is lovely!


----------



## Luvhcv

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mrs.Z

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


Wow, beautiful!  I’m excited, I ordered a Raisin Chevre b25 with cyclamen stitching in Nov. ...cannot wait now, this looks fab!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


What a wonderful bag!  BGHW with raisin is divine!


----------



## Culoucou

Order placed April 2019, received January 2020. 
K25 sellier, Epsom, Gris Asphalt and Craie. Permabrass hardware.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nyc2182

Hi everyone,

Happy New Year!!! Can someone confirm if Kelly Doll is being offered for Spring 2020 SO period? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mp4

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!



love!!!!  

pourers was not offered when I ordered.  Your gorgeous bag proves how amazing it looks with raisin!  Congrats!


----------



## Laneige

hi,
like to check if Hermes allows swift/ chevre in kelly retourne and sellier? 28? 32?
thinking that swift / chevre in sellier might be more 'lasting' / keep the shape compared to retourne as the leather is already pretty soft.... 
Thanks!


----------



## tonkamama

13 month  Just pick up my new K25, Chèvre bleu electric, malachite interior with bphw


----------



## periogirl28

tonkamama said:


> 13 month  Just pick up my new K25, Chèvre bleu electric, malachite interior with bphw


Congrats!


----------



## little.bear

tonkamama said:


> 13 month  Just pick up my new K25, Chèvre bleu electric, malachite interior with bphw



What a beauty!


----------



## Meta

Laneige said:


> hi,
> like to check if Hermes allows swift/ chevre in kelly retourne and sellier? 28? 32?
> thinking that swift / chevre in sellier might be more 'lasting' / keep the shape compared to retourne as the leather is already pretty soft....
> Thanks!


Swift only in Retourne, not Sellier. Chevre only in Sellier at the moment. The largest size possible for Chevre is 28. HTH.


----------



## designerdiva40

14 months...... K28 Sellier Rouge Casaque GHW and Rose Tyrian interior....... can’t wait to pick her up....... my longest SO took 3 years.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

designerdiva40 said:


> 14 months...... K28 Sellier Rouge Casaque GHW and Rose Tyrian interior....... can’t wait to pick her up....... my longest SO took 3 years.


Sounds amazing!  Love red and pink together.  Please post pictures when you can.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

tonkamama said:


> 13 month  Just pick up my new K25, Chèvre bleu electric, malachite interior with bphw


Sounds perfect!  Love that combo of colors.


----------



## Notorious Pink

tonkamama said:


> 13 month  Just pick up my new K25, Chèvre bleu electric, malachite interior with bphw


Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

designerdiva40 said:


> 14 months...... K28 Sellier Rouge Casaque GHW and Rose Tyrian interior....... can’t wait to pick her up....... my longest SO took 3 years.


Sounds fabulous!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!! WOWOWOWOOW H!!! You have been super lucky in the bag game babe! I am LOVINGGGGGGG this combo beyond my wildest imagination I never would consider Raisin befroe but now I am smitten by your baby's stunningness!!! Super congrats to you an denjoy this magical forever K Sellier!!!  I have to ask... now that you have had K25 for a while in other bag, how are you liking the size??? TBH, I found it a tad too small for my needs (like tad bit) but I just adore the proportions so much!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


This is sooooo stunning.


----------



## designerdiva40

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Sounds amazing!  Love red and pink together.  Please post pictures when you can.



I’ll post a pic as soon as I collect her, hoping to go next week


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sparklyprincess

hbr said:


> Here you go! Sorry for the weird angle. Tough to get a good photo of the inside.
> 
> View attachment 4633518



Love this, thanks for sharing! My SO I’m waiting on has UV interior (RP chevre exterior B25). My store didn’t have the UV swatch when I placed my order, so I just went off of my memory of UV when it was available years ago. I’m loving the looks of it on yours!


----------



## hbr

sparklyprincess said:


> Love this, thanks for sharing! My SO I’m waiting on has UV interior (RP chevre exterior B25). My store didn’t have the UV swatch when I placed my order, so I just went off of my memory of UV when it was available years ago. I’m loving the looks of it on yours!



You’re welcome!!  Your SO sounds lovely!  Looking forward to seeing your reveal! [emoji179]


----------



## TeeCee77

sparklyprincess said:


> Love this, thanks for sharing! My SO I’m waiting on has UV interior (RP chevre exterior B25). My store didn’t have the UV swatch when I placed my order, so I just went off of my memory of UV when it was available years ago. I’m loving the looks of it on yours!


I’m waiting on an UV interior also! So hoping they start coming soon!


----------



## tonkamama

The color is so vibrant and saturated and I am totally in love.  Chèvre makes great Sellier bag and glad that Paris asked me to make an order change from Kelly retourne to Kelly Sellier.  Totally worth the wait .  




View attachment 4636213


tonkamama said:


> 13 month  Just pick up my new K25, Chèvre bleu electric, malachite interior with bphw


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Culoucou said:


> Order placed April 2019, received January 2020.
> K25 sellier, Epsom, Gris Asphalt and Craie. Permabrass hardware.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635575



Congrats!! Love your neutral choices! 



tonkamama said:


> The color is so vibrant and saturated and I am totally in love.  Chèvre makes great Sellier bag and glad that Paris asked me to make an order change from Kelly retourne to Kelly Sellier.  Totally worth the wait .
> 
> View attachment 4636237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636213



Congrats!!! Stunning BE and agree it’s a good change, chevre is lovely in a sellier k


----------



## LovingTheOrange

nyc2182 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Happy New Year!!! Can someone confirm if Kelly Doll is being offered for Spring 2020 SO period? Thanks in advance!


I was told that they stopped accepting US orders for kelly doll early 2019; my order was placed in 2018. Mine arrived in March 2019. The reveal is here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...pecial-special-order-my-sa-is-a-doll.1008207/


----------



## acrowcounted

tonkamama said:


> The color is so vibrant and saturated and I am totally in love.  Chèvre makes great Sellier bag and glad that Paris asked me to make an order change from Kelly retourne to Kelly Sellier.  Totally worth the wait .
> 
> View attachment 4636237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636213


This is amazing! Congrats!


----------



## little.bear

Omg I’ve just been given another SO slot and had to place it on the spot! I’ve decided on a mini k noir, any recommendation if I should do mysore or epsom?  Which leather looks best in a mini k black? 

Thanks all!


----------



## ayc

little.bear said:


> Omg I’ve just been given another SO slot and had to place it on the spot! I’ve decided on a mini k noir, any recommendation if I should do mysore or epsom?  Which leather looks best in a mini k black?
> 
> Thanks all!


congrats!  it is a personal preference as to mysore or epsom...I like mysore b/c it is softer and takes color well.  keep us posted.  congrats again!!


----------



## little.bear

ayc said:


> congrats!  it is a personal preference as to mysore or epsom...I like mysore b/c it is softer and takes color well.  keep us posted.  congrats again!!



Thanks! I ended up with Mysore as I’ve always loved mysore but I wasn’t sure if it might be too soft against interior swift leather. My k25 is in double Mysore and it’s so strong and stiff.


----------



## little.bear

Has anyone SO a mini kelly and received it? I’m curious to know which leather they use for their interior lining. I know normal mini kellys come in swift. But I wonder if SO would be different.


----------



## Meta

little.bear said:


> Has anyone SO a mini kelly and received it? I’m curious to know which leather they use for their interior lining. I know normal mini kellys come in swift. But I wonder if SO would be different.


It would be the same. SO wouldn't be different. Just to be clear, you're referring to the mini Kelly II? Congrats on your SO btw.


----------



## siutabo

Laneige said:


> hi,
> like to check if Hermes allows swift/ chevre in kelly retourne and sellier? 28? 32?
> thinking that swift / chevre in sellier might be more 'lasting' / keep the shape compared to retourne as the leather is already pretty soft....
> Thanks!


I ordered k25 cherve retourne in Oct 2017 and I was told it was rejected in Oct 2018 (wasted one year ). Then I ordered the same combo in sellier. It has just arrived in Dec 2019! Yeah!!! HTH


----------



## little.bear

Meta said:


> It would be the same. SO wouldn't be different. Just to be clear, you're referring to the mini Kelly II? Congrats on your SO btw.



Yeh mini kelly 2, thanks!


----------



## nymeria

siutabo said:


> I ordered k25 cherve retourne in Oct 2017 and I was told it was rejected in Oct 2018 (wasted one year ). Then I ordered the same combo in sellier. It has just arrived in Dec 2019! Yeah!!! HTH


Congrats! Please post it so we can all enjoy your beauty!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

hbr said:


> Beautiful and only took 3 months!!  Congratulations!! [emoji323]



3 months...most amazing...my last chevre bag took a year, and the one before that 18 months....SO happy!



Txoceangirl said:


> Incredible...both the timing and the bag!  I just  her!
> 
> You made great choices and I’m glad to have inspired you.....enjoy your yummy Sellier



Thank you!  She is amazing!



Gigllee said:


> What a timeless piece. So gorgeous



Thank you!!



DR2014 said:


> It is gorgeous!!  Congratulations, @hopiko!!



Thanks, she is GORGEOUS!!



Rhl2987 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. Congratulations!! This is absolutely gorgeous. I would love to see more pictures and mod shots!! I will be completely fine if mine doesn’t show up soon, but I need to be prepared in case it follows suit with this slew of recently ordered, incoming bags!



Modeling shots coming soon...hope your bag does too!!!



Cygne18 said:


> Congratulations! She is sooo classy! Three months!? Incredible!



3 months...I couldn't believe it!  Thank you!!



QuelleFromage said:


> Wowowow!! She is beautiful! Semi-bag twins  You'll be so happy with the BGHW....you know I am a BPHW person and I love the gold on this bag



The brushed is so chic with this leather!  Thanks for your inspiration!



csetcos said:


> Wow!!!!!  Congrats!  This is super fast- enjoy your new baby.  I love my raisin bag and find it to be an amazing neutral!!



Thank you!  Raisin is great....it is black without being black!  LOVE!!!



fabuleux said:


> Such a stunning bag! Congratulations!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## hopiko

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! It is lovely!



Thanks!  She IS lovely!!  



Luvhcv said:


> This is absolutely stunning!



Thank you!!



Mrs.Z said:


> Wow, beautiful!  I’m excited, I ordered a Raisin Chevre b25 with cyclamen stitching in Nov. ...cannot wait now, this looks fab!



The cyclamen  is PERFECT!  It is contrasting without being overwhelming!  You will be so happy!  What interior and hardware did you choose???



ODEDIHAIMS said:


> What a wonderful bag!  BGHW with raisin is divine!



Thank you!  It came out even more beautiful than I had hoped!



mp4 said:


> love!!!!
> 
> pourers was not offered when I ordered.  Your gorgeous bag proves how amazing it looks with raisin!  Congrats!


 Thank you, RP is the perfect compliment and a nice bright color so I can find my bits and pieces inside the bag!!


Notorious Pink said:


> This is sooooo stunning.



Thanks, dear....I am still dying over your GORGEOUS, AMAZING Bleu Paon beauty!!


----------



## hopiko

GNIPPOHS said:


> Beautiful! Congrats dear hopiko!  Love the stitching you chose and 3 months is FAST!


Thanks, my friend!  The stitching came out perfectly...so happy!  What is your next????  You always get the most amazing bags!!!


----------



## Mrs.Z

hopiko said:


> Thanks!  She IS lovely!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> The cyclamen  is PERFECT!  It is contrasting without being overwhelming!  You will be so happy!  What interior and hardware did you choose???
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  It came out even more beautiful than I had hoped!
> 
> 
> Thank you, RP is the perfect compliment and a nice bright color so I can find my bits and pieces inside the bag!!
> 
> 
> Thanks, dear....I am still dying over your GORGEOUS, AMAZING Bleu Paon beauty!!


I selected a B25 Raisin Chevre, Cyclamen contrast stitch, brushed gold hardware, Prunoir interior.  I was going for subtle contrast.


----------



## little.bear

Mrs.Z said:


> I selected a B25 Raisin Chevre, Cyclamen contrast stitch, brushed gold hardware, Prunoir interior.  I was going for subtle contrast.



Lovely choice!


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> I CAN'T BELIEVE IT!!!! WOWOWOWOOW H!!! You have been super lucky in the bag game babe! I am LOVINGGGGGGG this combo beyond my wildest imagination I never would consider Raisin befroe but now I am smitten by your baby's stunningness!!! Super congrats to you an denjoy this magical forever K Sellier!!!  I have to ask... now that you have had K25 for a while in other bag, how are you liking the size??? TBH, I found it a tad too small for my needs (like tad bit) but I just adore the proportions so much!!!




Hi Dear!  I am beyond happy with this as I have a lot of black and this can be used like black but it a true aubergine!!!For awhile, raisin had a lot of brown which didn't interest me but this color is perfection!  As for the size, I  had a K25 retourne for about 4 years and it is definitely larger than the sellier.  For this size, I like the sellier due to the classic look for the small size.  For me, it is a perfect evening and weekend bag...too small for work...but I have k28s and B30s for that, right???  I will be spamming some of the other threads with pictures, but here is one in day light so that you can really get a sense of how truly purple, and not brown, that this color is!!!!

I hope your baby arrives soon.....you have waited sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long for her!!!


----------



## hopiko

tonkamama said:


> The color is so vibrant and saturated and I am totally in love.  Chèvre makes great Sellier bag and glad that Paris asked me to make an order change from Kelly retourne to Kelly Sellier.  Totally worth the wait .
> 
> View attachment 4636237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636213


Oh my, this is STUNNING!   Congrats!  I LOVEEEEE  the BE with PHW, so cool and crisp....and Chèvre.....TDF!!!!!!!!!!  Totally worth the wait!  Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> Hi Dear!  I am beyond happy with this as I have a lot of black and this can be used like black but it a true aubergine!!!For awhile, raisin had a lot of brown which didn't interest me but this color is perfection!  As for the size, I  had a K25 retourne for about 4 years and it is definitely larger than the sellier.  For this size, I like the sellier due to the classic look for the small size.  For me, it is a perfect evening and weekend bag...too small for work...but I have k28s and B30s for that, right???  I will be spamming some of the other threads with pictures, but here is one in day light so that you can really get a sense of how truly purple, and not brown, that this color is!!!!
> 
> I hope your baby arrives soon.....you have waited sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long for her!!!


OMG i'm in love!!!!!!!!!!! can't freaking stand  it she is suuuuuch a winner H! no brown (just like etain has no brown now!) Dare i say this color is next for me?   I'm sooooo happy for you and the RP interior takes the cake!!! Cant wait for the black pearl to show up!!!! She has RP too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nymeria

hopiko said:


> Hi Dear!  I am beyond happy with this as I have a lot of black and this can be used like black but it a true aubergine!!!For awhile, raisin had a lot of brown which didn't interest me but this color is perfection!  As for the size, I  had a K25 retourne for about 4 years and it is definitely larger than the sellier.  For this size, I like the sellier due to the classic look for the small size.  For me, it is a perfect evening and weekend bag...too small for work...but I have k28s and B30s for that, right???  I will be spamming some of the other threads with pictures, but here is one in day light so that you can really get a sense of how truly purple, and not brown, that this color is!!!!
> 
> I hope your baby arrives soon.....you have waited sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long for her!!!


This is an insanely gorgeous bag- and I don't often say that. That color is divine- congrats


----------



## Notorious Pink

tonkamama said:


> The color is so vibrant and saturated and I am totally in love.  Chèvre makes great Sellier bag and glad that Paris asked me to make an order change from Kelly retourne to Kelly Sellier.  Totally worth the wait .
> 
> View attachment 4636237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636213


That is truly soooooo gorgeous


----------



## Notorious Pink

hopiko said:


> Hi Dear!  I am beyond happy with this as I have a lot of black and this can be used like black but it a true aubergine!!!For awhile, raisin had a lot of brown which didn't interest me but this color is perfection!  As for the size, I  had a K25 retourne for about 4 years and it is definitely larger than the sellier.  For this size, I like the sellier due to the classic look for the small size.  For me, it is a perfect evening and weekend bag...too small for work...but I have k28s and B30s for that, right???  I will be spamming some of the other threads with pictures, but here is one in day light so that you can really get a sense of how truly purple, and not brown, that this color is!!!!
> 
> I hope your baby arrives soon.....you have waited sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long for her!!!


This is soooo pretty, sweetie!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday. 
Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...


----------



## Txoceangirl

Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453


Yummy.... can’t wait to see more


----------



## hopiko

Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453


Wowza!  This looks stunning!  Can’t wait to see her in all her glory!!


----------



## ayc

Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453


So Cheerful combo! gorgeous!  can't wait to see more pics!  Congrats!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Rhl2987

Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453


Love! What an awesome pic as well!


----------



## acrowcounted

Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453


Such a pretty combo. Can’t wait to see the full bag!


----------



## momoc

Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453




OH EM GEE

the yellow has me drooling!! Can’t wait for more photos!!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453


I'm soooooo excited for the full reveal!!!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

hopiko said:


> Hi Dear!  I am beyond happy with this as I have a lot of black and this can be used like black but it a true aubergine!!!For awhile, raisin had a lot of brown which didn't interest me but this color is perfection!  As for the size, I  had a K25 retourne for about 4 years and it is definitely larger than the sellier.  For this size, I like the sellier due to the classic look for the small size.  For me, it is a perfect evening and weekend bag...too small for work...but I have k28s and B30s for that, right???  I will be spamming some of the other threads with pictures, but here is one in day light so that you can really get a sense of how truly purple, and not brown, that this color is!


I have a raisin K25 too and love the deep purple  



Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453


 congratulations dear cannot wait to see the full reveal .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453


This was one of your longest waits in a while huh?!!! Like a Baby! 9 months hahahah
So happy for you dear... her sunshine aura suits your personality to a T!!!!! Since the day I met you


----------



## westcoastgal

Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453


Wow!! Can’t wait to see! Brighten up the winter! Gorgeous detail.


----------



## westcoastgal

hopiko said:


> The insanity continues...order placed October 2, 2019 and I got the call today!  I work very close to the store so popped right over.
> 
> She is a beauty!  Please excuse the evening pictures....impossible to capture the color and beauty of raisin chèvre!! This batch of raisin is truly a deep purple and not as brown as it appears.
> 
> Introducing Ms. K25 raisin chèvre with rose poupre interior and cyclamen stitching.  And thanks to inspiration from @QuelleFromage and @Txoceangirl, I made a last minute switch to brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Home to me in 3 months and 5 days!  WOWOWOW!!!


Gorgeous! Love it.


----------



## westcoastgal

tonkamama said:


> The color is so vibrant and saturated and I am totally in love.  Chèvre makes great Sellier bag and glad that Paris asked me to make an order change from Kelly retourne to Kelly Sellier.  Totally worth the wait .
> 
> View attachment 4636237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636213


Gorgeous!


----------



## Sofiko

Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453


“Happy”  bag


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> This was one of your longest waits in a while huh?!!! Like a Baby! 9 months hahahah
> So happy for you dear... her sunshine aura suits your personality to a T!!!!! Since the day I met you


You know I absolutely love you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just FYI, it’s not about teasing it out, it’s about the fact that I am a really bad photographer. With that said, here’s what I’ve got!


----------



## tlamdang08

Notorious Pink said:


> Just FYI, it’s not about teasing it out, it’s about the fact that I am a really bad photographer. With that said, here’s what I’ve got!
> View attachment 4638964


Congratulations. The combined colors are beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

A few more -




I may have bought a few scarves to match in advance...


----------



## westcoastgal

Notorious Pink said:


> A few more -
> 
> View attachment 4638984
> 
> 
> I may have bought a few scarves to match in advance...
> 
> View attachment 4638986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638988


Beautiful. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## skybluesky

Notorious Pink said:


> A few more -
> 
> View attachment 4638984
> 
> 
> I may have bought a few scarves to match in advance...
> 
> View attachment 4638986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638988



This is so beautiful, thank you for sharing!  I love the twillies and scarves!  Is one of those Mountain Zebra?!?


----------



## csetcos

Notorious Pink said:


> Just FYI, it’s not about teasing it out, it’s about the fact that I am a really bad photographer. With that said, here’s what I’ve got!
> View attachment 4638964



So cheerful!  What are the specs?  Is that Jaune Ambre?


----------



## Luvhcv

Notorious Pink said:


> Just FYI, it’s not about teasing it out, it’s about the fact that I am a really bad photographer. With that said, here’s what I’ve got!
> View attachment 4638964


Hun I love this combo so much! It’s perfect!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Notorious Pink said:


> Just FYI, it’s not about teasing it out, it’s about the fact that I am a really bad photographer. With that said, here’s what I’ve got!
> View attachment 4638964


This is such a gorgeous, happy sunshine-y bag! You know how neutral I tend to go and I absolutely adore this combo


----------



## Notorious Pink

A few more -

View attachment 4638984



skybluesky said:


> This is so beautiful, thank you for sharing!  I love the twillies and scarves!  Is one of those Mountain Zebra?!?


Yes! I love the Mountain Zebra design.


----------



## Notorious Pink

csetcos said:


> So cheerful!  What are the specs?  Is that Jaune Ambre?


Yes, sorry - so excited I forgot to include the details!

B25 Janue Ambre/Rose Extreme chevre, BGHW, contrast stitching.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Notorious Pink said:


> Just FYI, it’s not about teasing it out, it’s about the fact that I am a really bad photographer. With that said, here’s what I’ve got!
> View attachment 4638964


SPECTACULAR!!!!!!! Can’t breathe I love it so much!


----------



## skybluesky

Notorious Pink said:


> A few more -
> 
> View attachment 4638984
> 
> 
> Yes! I love the Mountain Zebra design.


Love it!  I'm getting dangerously off topic but I might get my second colorway in MZ, and I'm still new to H.  It is a slippery slope.

Enjoy your new bag.  I love all the supple leathers, Chevre included.  I love the flash of pink on the inside, and I agree, that yellow will be good year-round.


----------



## Notorious Pink

skybluesky said:


> Love it!  I'm getting dangerously off topic but I might get my second colorway in MZ, and I'm still new to H.  It is a slippery slope.
> 
> Enjoy your new bag.  I love all the supple leathers, Chevre included.  I love the flash of pink on the inside, and I agree, that yellow will be good year-round.



Right now I have three of Mountain Zebra. In the long run I may not keep all of them, but two of the cws I have go with quite a lot for me.

funny enough, each one of my SOs has pink inside. If I should ever do a fourth, it would also have pink on the inside!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> SPECTACULAR!!!!!!! Can’t breathe I love it so much!


Awww you are so kind!!! I know what colors I love, and before I go in I create my own swatches. I have even used a drawing app to “color” in bags after I’ve turned them black and white to get a better idea. Also - the scarves inspire my color choices, too.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I cannot thank everyone enough for all your kind comments! It’s always a relief when the bag arrives it looks exactly as id hoped!!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Notorious Pink said:


> A few more -
> 
> View attachment 4638984
> 
> 
> I may have bought a few scarves to match in advance...
> 
> View attachment 4638986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638988


As a huge yellow lover I ADORE this bag! Very beautiful, congrats and wear her in good health  The combo with pink is so fun also  What are the colors used?


----------



## Culoucou

Notorious Pink said:


> A few more -
> 
> View attachment 4638984
> 
> 
> I may have bought a few scarves to match in advance...
> 
> View attachment 4638986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638988



This is beautiful, congratulations. I ordered a JA Chevre SO, but still waiting for it.. This is the first jaune ambre SO I've seen in Chevre and I love it.


----------



## BirkinLover77

Notorious Pink said:


> Just FYI, it’s not about teasing it out, it’s about the fact that I am a really bad photographer. With that said, here’s what I’ve got!
> View attachment 4638964


Beautiful SO!! Congratulations


----------



## little.bear

Notorious Pink said:


> Just FYI, it’s not about teasing it out, it’s about the fact that I am a really bad photographer. With that said, here’s what I’ve got!
> View attachment 4638964



Such a beautiful combo!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## designerdiva40

tonkamama said:


> The color is so vibrant and saturated and I am totally in love.  Chèvre makes great Sellier bag and glad that Paris asked me to make an order change from Kelly retourne to Kelly Sellier.  Totally worth the wait .
> 
> View attachment 4636237
> 
> 
> View attachment 4636213


Gorgeous Kelly, I have a SO BE Kelly that I ended up waiting 3 years for but she was worth the wait


----------



## designerdiva40

Notorious Pink said:


> Ordered April 2, 2019, arrived January 9, 2020 -
> So, nine months! Picked her up on Saturday.
> Need to take a good pic but for now, I’ll just leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 4638453


Wow what a stunning colour, looks like you also went for RT interior like me


----------



## hopiko

Notorious Pink said:


> Just FYI, it’s not about teasing it out, it’s about the fact that I am a really bad photographer. With that said, here’s what I’ve got!
> View attachment 4638964


What a beautiful ray of sunshine!  Congratulations on creating another wonderful bag!  She will bring a smile to your face each time you use her.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

hopiko said:


> Thanks, my friend!  The stitching came out perfectly...so happy!  What is your next????  You always get the most amazing bags!!!



 And i love how your raisin is a true deep purple... so pretty! have seen pics of some that are brownish. I went with a lakis for my last SO... been wanting one forever. If i am lucky enough to get offered another SO probably a k25 again i just love that bag 



Notorious Pink said:


> A few more -
> 
> View attachment 4638984
> 
> 
> I may have bought a few scarves to match in advance...
> 
> View attachment 4638986
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638987
> 
> 
> View attachment 4638988



Congrats again dear and love the pairings!


----------



## AndyMor

GNIPPOHS said:


> And i love how your raisin is a true deep purple... so pretty! have seen pics of some that are brownish. I went with a lakis for my last SO... been wanting one forever. If i am lucky enough to get offered another SO probably a k25 again i just love that bag
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats again dear and love the pairings!


Oh la la — I’ve been thinking about a Lakis forever too. I remember reading somewhere that all leather and color options aren’t available for the Lakis compared to other SOs, which makes the decision process more confusing!!! Can’t wait for your grande reveal...


----------



## tonkamama

designerdiva40 said:


> Gorgeous Kelly, I have a SO BE Kelly that I ended up waiting 3 years for but she was worth the wait


I know I waited 2.5 years for my little raisin !


----------



## Notorious Pink

designerdiva40 said:


> Wow what a stunning colour, looks like you also went for RT interior like me



I’m going to have to take a comparison shot - the interior on my Blue Paon is Rose Tyrien; the interior on this Jaune Ambre is Rose Extreme. And yes, when I opened the box I thought it was RT as well!


----------



## designerdiva40

Notorious Pink said:


> I’m going to have to take a comparison shot - the interior on my Blue Paon is Rose Tyrien; the interior on this Jaune Ambre is Rose Extreme. And yes, when I opened the box I thought it was RT as well!


I love Rose Tyrian, missed out on it when it was around before as I’d only just got into H, I did turn down an Evelyne in RT which I kind of regret so as soon as I knew it was available for the interior on SO I had to have that in my next SO..... Haven’t had time to collect my K yet but I’m more excited to see the interior


----------



## mygoodies

Any intel abt the first 2020 SO round? It used to be same as F/W of the previous year. Is it still the same? My SA in Paris mentioned last Nov abt B25 in Chevre being discontinued for the next SO and I’m praying it’s not as I’m desperate for 1. Chevre is ADDICTING!!

TIA!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Fall and spring SO seasons have been combined, this year and going forward, into one long window with consistent options throughout. 


mygoodies said:


> Any intel abt the first 2020 SO round? It used to be same as F/W of the previous year. Is it still the same? My SA in Paris mentioned last Nov abt B25 in Chevre being discontinued for the next SO and I’m praying it’s not as I’m desperate for 1. Chevre is ADDICTING!!
> 
> TIA!!


----------



## mygoodies

acrowcounted said:


> Fall and spring SO seasons have been combined, this year and going forward, into one long window with consistent options throughout.


Thank you dear! So that means the options are supposed to be the same as last time’s (colors, leathers, sizes etc) right? So I’m having high hopes B25 is still being offered in Chevre this time


----------



## QuelleFromage

It would be amazing to combine the leather, lining, and thread charts into one post and highlight in in the thread title. I would be happy to do it but I cannot find the thread options


----------



## ElegantRascal

Hi, I think these are the current options - thank you so much to the people who originally shared them! 

View attachment 4644495


----------



## Meta

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi, I think these are the current options - thank you so much to the people who originally shared them!
> View attachment 4644494
> View attachment 4644495
> View attachment 4644496
> View attachment 4644497
> View attachment 4644498
> View attachment 4644499





ElegantRascal said:


> And these are alternative charts showing size/leather options for the Kelly and Birkin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644501
> View attachment 4644502


Thank you for your effort.  The info is however outdated aside from the exterior/interior colors and the codes for the hardware.  All SOs are currently bicolor only, no longer single color. The HaC is also not a design currently offered for SO.


----------



## ElegantRascal

Meta said:


> Thank you for your effort.  The info is however outdated aside from the exterior/interior colors and the codes for the hardware.  All SOs are currently bicolor only, no longer single color. The HaC is also not a design currently offered for SO.


Oh no I'm sorry... So hard to keep track...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> Thank you dear! So that means the options are supposed to be the same as last time’s (colors, leathers, sizes etc) right? So I’m having high hopes B25 is still being offered in Chevre this time


Yes, It's offered and so is rose gold hardware for birkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CobaltBlu

ElegantRascal said:


> Oh no I'm sorry... So hard to keep track...



No worries!  we appreciate the effort and also @Meta and so many others for helping keep us looped in to the current offerings.


----------



## CobaltBlu

@Meta, @Angelian  is there material in this post that is still current?  I would like to add a post edit and/or delete out-of date information. Thanks for your help. 



ElegantRascal said:


> Hi, I think these are the current options - thank you so much to the people who originally shared them!
> View attachment 4644494
> View attachment 4644495
> View attachment 4644496
> View attachment 4644497
> View attachment 4644498
> View attachment 4644499


----------



## Meta

CobaltBlu said:


> @Meta, @Angelian  is there material in this post that is still current?  I would like to add a post edit and/or delete out-of date information. Thanks for your help.


Only the first two pics are current and relevant. The rest aren't.


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes, It's offered and so is rose gold hardware for birkin!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I’ve been chasing RGHW for a looong while now! I haven’t had much luck in all my regular offerings so far  so the best option would be to just SO 1!!! 
Now, I’m in a huge dilemma! I’ll pick up my BPHW K25 Black Chevre w RT lining very soon. What should I do as my next SO:
1. Black Chevre B25 RGHW
or
2. A Blue B25 Chevre RGHW? Still not sure which blue. I’m only leaning towards the Chevre blue options. 
or
3. Togo Gold B25 RGHW. 

I hope your Black B25 Chevre will come home verrrry soooooon babe!!


----------



## papertiger

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi, I think these are the current options - thank you so much to the people who originally shared them!
> View attachment 4644494
> View attachment 4644495



Deleted second pic by mistake. Not easy to edit attachments on a phone. Luckily I took a screenshot!


----------



## ElegantRascal

papertiger said:


> Deleted second pic by mistake. Not easy to edit attachments on a phone. Luckily I took a screenshot!


Absolutely. I thought the threads chart was from the current selection too actually? And I think the Kelly bicolour versions that I posted are still current, in some places at least, as LKNN posted the same chart from her SO a few months ago?


----------



## ElegantRascal

ElegantRascal said:


> Hi, I think these are the current options - thank you so much to the people who originally shared them!
> View attachment 4644494
> View attachment 4644495


Interior colour options (repost):


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> I’ve been chasing RGHW for a looong while now! I haven’t had much luck in all my regular offerings so far  so the best option would be to just SO 1!!!
> Now, I’m in a huge dilemma! I’ll pick up my BPHW K25 Black Chevre w RT lining very soon. What should I do as my next SO:
> 1. Black Chevre B25 RGHW
> or
> 2. A Blue B25 Chevre RGHW? Still not sure which blue. I’m only leaning towards the Chevre blue options.
> or
> 3. Togo Gold B25 RGHW.
> 
> I hope your Black B25 Chevre will come home verrrry soooooon babe!!


Hmmmm.... well since you have already ordered a K in noir chevre (amazing combo BTW! Can't wait to see!) I think you should stick with a B25 in another chevre color UNLESS you don't have gold or sim neutral already. I think Gold togo RGHW with sayyyyy RP interior would be A MA Z I N G! However, when it comes to SO... I will never stray from chevre unless I do not like/already have bags in all colors offered. But I am extremely partial to chevre over any other leather. Soooo if you are not the same about chevre and don't mind straying... I am here to testify to how forever classic Gold color is. Adding the RGHW and pop interior would be so over the top amazing!
My desire for blue has always been for Blue Electric... lately I can actually see myself with a dark blue/navy bag as well but it doesn't make my heart sing. Do you love Blue Electric? That, to me, would be my choice for the current chevre offerings but not certain I would want RGHW. Hmmmm.....
When must you decide????

edit to add that while I was placing my SO, I took a pic of noisette in chevre because I was pondering a “gold” colored kelly sellier in chevre... it’s gorgeous!


----------



## westcoastgal

mygoodies said:


> I’ve been chasing RGHW for a looong while now! I haven’t had much luck in all my regular offerings so far  so the best option would be to just SO 1!!!
> Now, I’m in a huge dilemma! I’ll pick up my BPHW K25 Black Chevre w RT lining very soon. What should I do as my next SO:
> 1. Black Chevre B25 RGHW
> or
> 2. A Blue B25 Chevre RGHW? Still not sure which blue. I’m only leaning towards the Chevre blue options.
> or
> 3. Togo Gold B25 RGHW.
> 
> I hope your Black B25 Chevre will come home verrrry soooooon babe!!


You could approach the choice two ways: which color of bag you need overall, or which color looks best with RGHW. I think you should choose a bag you’ll use the most. Maybe a B25 in noir? Do you want dark blue or light blue?


----------



## mygoodies

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hmmmm.... well since you have already ordered a K in noir chevre (amazing combo BTW! Can't wait to see!) I think you should stick with a B25 in another chevre color UNLESS you don't have gold or sim neutral already. I think Gold togo RGHW with sayyyyy RP interior would be A MA Z I N G! However, when it comes to SO... I will never stray from chevre unless I do not like/already have bags in all colors offered. But I am extremely partial to chevre over any other leather. Soooo if you are not the same about chevre and don't mind straying... I am here to testify to how forever classic Gold color is. Adding the RGHW and pop interior would be so over the top amazing!
> My desire for blue has always been for Blue Electric... lately I can actually see myself with a dark blue/navy bag as well but it doesn't make my heart sing. Do you love Blue Electric? That, to me, would be my choice for the current chevre offerings but not certain I would want RGHW. Hmmmm.....
> When must you decide????
> 
> edit to add that while I was placing my SO, I took a pic of noisette in chevre because I was pondering a “gold” colored kelly sellier in chevre... it’s gorgeous!


Oh mannnnnnn did u really have to post that beautiful “Noisette”!!! THANK YOU! I was actually wondering how that color would look like! Its hazelnut in French and NUTELLA is my all time favorite LMAO 
So maybe that’s a sign   

Yeah, wasn’t too keen in Blue w RGHW either. Think BGHW or BPHW would look stunning w BE! I looove almost all H blues. But I already have my HG blue (Bleu nuit SO w Etain sides), so I covered that so far. 

I just got the new CDC 24 in Gold Madame leather and RGHW, gaaawwwwww that combo is just STUNNING! Never been into RGHW at all, I loved that combo so much that I purchased a RG ring to match LOL  

I never find it difficult to make up my mind abt SO but with the upcoming Black Chevre K25 I think I’ve covered my true essentials. And yes, I’m missing a true neutral like Gold. Not a fan of Etoupe on me. Somehow that color just looks off on me 

Did I just answered my own question?!

BUT.....my SA mentioned last Nov that B25 in Chevre won’t be offered starting the next round, which would be now!! Hence I kinda freak out as I have to get a Chevre B25 no matter what. LMAO

I’m picking up my K25 Chevre on Valentines Day (unintentionally though as other dates don’t work out for both my SA and I). So I’m gonna beg him for another SO slot LOL


----------



## mygoodies

westcoastgal said:


> You could approach the choice two ways: which color of bag you need overall, or which color looks best with RGHW. I think you should choose a bag you’ll use the most. Maybe a B25 in noir? Do you want dark blue or light blue?


Overall I am using all my H bags quite regularly, rotating them as much as I can, depending on the weather though 
Initially just planning to get the Black Chevre B25 w RGHW and a Red lining or Blue Chevre. Of the Blue Chevre options BE is my fave! Blue Indigo might be an option too as that looks a lot like Black. But definitely darker blue (no pastel).  Still have a few wks to make up my mind. Thank you!!


----------



## LVLover

I’m so confused with the what to pick for version 4 and 5 Birkin’s. Am I going to pick 2 Togo leather color and my 2nd color will be the lining? The reason I ask is because I’ve seen gris ashphalt/etain and blue nuit/etain from the current SO colors and etain is not offered as a lining option.....help

I’m just starting this process....initial thoughts...
rose pourpre/blue nuit version 4
Craie/Blue nuit version 4 or 5
Rose pourpre/blue indigo version 2


----------



## acrowcounted

LVLover said:


> I’m so confused with the what to pick for version 4 and 5 Birkin’s. Am I going to pick 2 Togo leather color and my 2nd color will be the lining? The reason I ask is because I’ve seen gris ashphalt/etain and blue nuit/etain from the current SO colors and etain is not offered as a lining option.....help
> 
> I’m just starting this process....initial thoughts...
> rose pourpre/blue nuit version 4
> Craie/Blue nuit version 4 or 5
> Rose pourpre/blue indigo version 2


Not sure whether this will be good news for you or not but they have streamlined things into only two options for Birkins, I believe. You can either do ‘Verso’ with one color for the entire outside and a different color for the lining, or “multico” with one color for the front/back/flap and a second color for everything else (side panels, piping, handles, sangles, interior).


----------



## LVLover

acrowcounted said:


> Not sure whether this will be good news for you or not but they have streamlined things into only two options for Birkins, I believe. You can either do ‘Verso’ with one color for the entire outside and a different color for the lining, or “multico” with one color for the front/back/flap and a second color for everything else (side panels, piping, handles, sangles, interior).



Thanks!
Ok so they didn’t bring back the multiple color versions like years past. I haven’t made my appointment yet was just assuming those options came back when my SA offered an SO as I had mentioned wanting a version 4 (bag 1 color, and piping, handles, spangles, stitching 2nd color).

so with verso is the choice- body color, interior color, stitching color, hardware?
If so, does anyone have the stitching colors offered?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mcpro

... SA said that she wants to offer me  an SO !!!imagine when you heard the news ,I'm  like jumping up and down !!!

   I thought I  will be ready when this time comes .. I always imagine if  ever I get the  offer  , I can make it right there on the spot because I know what I want..

   Since I acquired B's and K's  in  neutral and pop of colors,  now don't even know where to begin.. 

     but this thread is very helpful and will start from here....

     will update soon...


----------



## ElegantRascal

mcpro said:


> ... SA said that she wants to offer me  an SO !!!imagine when you heard the news ,I'm  like jumping up and down !!!
> 
> I thought I  will be ready when this time comes .. I always imagine if  ever I get the  offer  , I can make it right there on the spot because I know what I want..
> 
> Since I acquired B's and K's  in  neutral and pop of colors,  now don't even know where to begin..
> 
> but this thread is very helpful and will start from here....
> 
> will update soon...


Congratulations!  It's so lovely to see everyone's happiness and excitement on these threads!


----------



## westcoastgal

mcpro said:


> ... SA said that she wants to offer me  an SO !!!imagine when you heard the news ,I'm  like jumping up and down !!!
> 
> I thought I  will be ready when this time comes .. I always imagine if  ever I get the  offer  , I can make it right there on the spot because I know what I want..
> 
> Since I acquired B's and K's  in  neutral and pop of colors,  now don't even know where to begin..
> 
> but this thread is very helpful and will start from here....
> 
> will update soon...


It’s going to be fun! Enjoy it!


----------



## mcpro

ElegantRascal said:


> Congratulations!  It's so lovely to see everyone's happiness and excitement on these threads!





westcoastgal said:


> It’s going to be fun! Enjoy it!




I’m so excited !!! Can’t wait for my appointment ...  thank you


----------



## csetcos

We will be happy to enable *ahem* help you, dear @mcpro !!!  So exciting and congrats.  My SO bags are my favorites!!!


----------



## csetcos

Does anyone have the green color names listed on the bottom?  I know it was cut off in the original but I believe someone identified them previously?


----------



## mcpro

csetcos said:


> We will be happy to enable *ahem* help you, dear @mcpro !!!  So exciting and congrats.  My SO bags are my favorites!!!



thank you csetcos !   im just looking at your SO with the lime interior.. I know your the expert when it comes to special order...


----------



## momoc

csetcos said:


> Does anyone have the green color names listed on the bottom?  I know it was cut off in the original but I believe someone identified them previously?



Found the comment identifying the greens 
here


----------



## QuelleFromage

csetcos said:


> Does anyone have the green color names listed on the bottom?  I know it was cut off in the original but I believe someone identified them previously?



^^^^ This would be great. I am thinking that two greens carefully selected might make a really pretty bag


----------



## nymeria

mcpro said:


> ... SA said that she wants to offer me  an SO !!!imagine when you heard the news ,I'm  like jumping up and down !!!
> 
> I thought I  will be ready when this time comes .. I always imagine if  ever I get the  offer  , I can make it right there on the spot because I know what I want..
> 
> Since I acquired B's and K's  in  neutral and pop of colors,  now don't even know where to begin..
> 
> but this thread is very helpful and will start from here....
> 
> will update soon...


Congratulations!! The whole process is SO exciting, just enjoy it ( and keep us posted please!)


----------



## csetcos

mcpro said:


> thank you csetcos !   im just looking at your SO with the lime interior.. I know your the expert when it comes to special order...



Hardly!  It’s from the help of our wonderful community!


----------



## mcpro

nymeria said:


> Congratulations!! The whole process is SO exciting, just enjoy it ( and keep us posted please!)



I will , I'm  SO over the moon .... thank you


----------



## weibandy

mcpro said:


> ... SA said that she wants to offer me  an SO !!!imagine when you heard the news ,I'm  like jumping up and down !!!
> 
> I thought I  will be ready when this time comes .. I always imagine if  ever I get the  offer  , I can make it right there on the spot because I know what I want..
> 
> Since I acquired B's and K's  in  neutral and pop of colors,  now don't even know where to begin..
> 
> but this thread is very helpful and will start from here....
> 
> will update soon...


So happy for you!!


----------



## LVLover

mcpro said:


> ... SA said that she wants to offer me  an SO !!!imagine when you heard the news ,I'm  like jumping up and down !!!
> 
> I thought I  will be ready when this time comes .. I always imagine if  ever I get the  offer  , I can make it right there on the spot because I know what I want..
> 
> Since I acquired B's and K's  in  neutral and pop of colors,  now don't even know where to begin..
> 
> but this thread is very helpful and will start from here....
> 
> will update soon...



congrats! SO’s are so fun! Where are you at so far? I find it easiest to start with which leather you want. Unless you don’t care, then start with color, which makes it hard because there is so many choices. 



QuelleFromage said:


> ^^^^ This would be great. I am thinking that two greens carefully selected might make a really pretty bag


 Did you find the name of the greens?


----------



## QuelleFromage

LVLover said:


> congrats! SO’s are so fun! Where are you at so far? I find it easiest to start with which leather you want. Unless you don’t care, then start with color, which makes it hard because there is so many choices.
> 
> 
> Did you find the name of the greens?


@momoc linked them 7 posts above this one


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LVLover

@QuelleFromage, Yeah I know she posted.  I was checking to make sure you received the info you needed sorry my post was not really clear, my bad. Did you decide on doing a green on green combo?


----------



## QuelleFromage

LVLover said:


> @QuelleFromage, Yeah I know she posted.  I was checking to make sure you received the info you needed sorry my post was not really clear, my bad. Did you decide on doing a green on green combo?


Thank you! I am thinking about it but I am more likely to do a green with Rose Pourpre and not do a bicolor.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Captain OCD strikes again...


----------



## momoc

Notorious Pink said:


> Captain OCD strikes again...
> 
> View attachment 4649348



you are the best!!


----------



## momoc

QuelleFromage said:


> Thank you! I am thinking about it but I am more likely to do a green with Rose Pourpre and not do a bicolor.



Is that the vert cypress one you’ve been pondering about?  Oh gosh it would be amazing with Rose Pourpre lining


----------



## QuelleFromage

Notorious Pink said:


> Captain OCD strikes again...
> 
> View attachment 4649348


THANK YOU  I was here at home about to do exactly that!


----------



## QuelleFromage

momoc said:


> Is that the vert cypress one you’ve been pondering about?  Oh gosh it would be amazing with Rose Pourpre lining


yeesssssss... Vert Cypres or Vert Titien  with Rose Pourpre lining and Rose Scheherezade stitching ......


----------



## tonkamama

Notorious Pink said:


> Captain OCD strikes again...
> 
> View attachment 4649348


You are the best my dear


----------



## tonkamama

Congratulations my dear, pick out your dream color(s) and have fun going thru the process.  I agree with @csetcos all my favorites are my SOs.  



mcpro said:


> I’m so excited !!! Can’t wait for my appointment ...  thank you





csetcos said:


> We will be happy to enable *ahem* help you, dear @mcpro !!!  So exciting and congrats.  My SO bags are my favorites!!!


----------



## DR2014

Notorious Pink said:


> Captain OCD strikes again...
> 
> View attachment 4649348


I respect and give thanks for your OCD!!!


----------



## GoldFish8

Notorious Pink said:


> Captain OCD strikes again...
> 
> View attachment 4649348


Oh gosh I love you!! Thank you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

momoc said:


> you are the best!!





QuelleFromage said:


> THANK YOU  I was here at home about to do exactly that!





tonkamama said:


> You are the best my dear





DR2014 said:


> I respect and give thanks for your OCD!!!





GoldFish8 said:


> Oh gosh I love you!! Thank you.



It is truly my pleasure.
I love my TPF people


----------



## Summerof89

I really wish there are more pinks available for SO =(


----------



## mcpro

LVLover said:


> congrats! SO’s are so fun! Where are you at so far? I find it easiest to start with which leather you want. Unless you don’t care, then start with color, which makes it hard because there is so many choices.
> 
> hi, I think im going for a chèvre leather ,  im leaning towards, noir, raisin or anemone since I already acquired B's and K's   but don't know which im going to order K25? or b25? I don't have this  size yet...


----------



## 1gunro

Just received my first special order!!! 
I am sooo in love!! Here she is!

 She’s a K25 (but the receipt says KELLY II?) Chèvre Mysore Blue Paon with I think either Rose Jaipur or Bougainvillea interior with contrast stitching!!
I’m not sure if the interior color because I had ordered a lime interior! But the H masters decided a hot coral pink would be better, I guess. I don’t mind a bit, though, she’s absolutely beautiful!!

I’ll try to capture the interior in natural daylight - maybe one of you lovely ladies would know what the color is! My SA wasn’t sure!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mygoodies

1gunro said:


> Just received my first special order!!!
> I am sooo in love!! Here she is!
> View attachment 4651759
> She’s a K25 (but the receipt says KELLY II?) Chèvre Mysore Blue Paon with I think either Rose Jaipur or Bougainvillea interior with contrast stitching!!
> I’m not sure if the interior color because I had ordered a lime interior! But the H masters decided a hot coral pink would be better, I guess. I don’t mind a bit, though, she’s absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> I’ll try to capture the interior in natural daylight - maybe one of you lovely ladies would know what the color is! My SA wasn’t sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651784


What a STUNNERRRRR!! Love love looove the color combo. Whatever the lining color might be, The Craftsman did a GREAT JOB!!! Enjoy your BEAUTY!!!


----------



## 1gunro

Thank you so much mygoodies!!

Oh, and I forgot to say the wait time wasn’t bad at all! I put in the order October 2018. So the wait was 15months. Not bad, yes?! I was thinking that Blue Paon in Chèvre might take a lot longer!


----------



## Cygne18

1gunro said:


> Just received my first special order!!!
> I am sooo in love!! Here she is!
> View attachment 4651759
> She’s a K25 (but the receipt says KELLY II?) Chèvre Mysore Blue Paon with I think either Rose Jaipur or Bougainvillea interior with contrast stitching!!
> I’m not sure if the interior color because I had ordered a lime interior! But the H masters decided a hot coral pink would be better, I guess. I don’t mind a bit, though, she’s absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> I’ll try to capture the interior in natural daylight - maybe one of you lovely ladies would know what the color is! My SA wasn’t sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651784


GOR-GEE-OUS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1gunro

Cygne18, Thank you so much!! I'm over the moon for her!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

1gunro said:


> Just received my first special order!!!
> I am sooo in love!! Here she is!
> View attachment 4651759
> She’s a K25 (but the receipt says KELLY II?) Chèvre Mysore Blue Paon with I think either Rose Jaipur or Bougainvillea interior with contrast stitching!!
> I’m not sure if the interior color because I had ordered a lime interior! But the H masters decided a hot coral pink would be better, I guess. I don’t mind a bit, though, she’s absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> I’ll try to capture the interior in natural daylight - maybe one of you lovely ladies would know what the color is! My SA wasn’t sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651784


This is sooooo beautiful!!! Looks like Rose Jaipur inside to me. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

1gunro said:


> Just received my first special order!!!
> I am sooo in love!! Here she is!
> View attachment 4651759
> She’s a K25 (but the receipt says KELLY II?) Chèvre Mysore Blue Paon with I think either Rose Jaipur or Bougainvillea interior with contrast stitching!!
> I’m not sure if the interior color because I had ordered a lime interior! But the H masters decided a hot coral pink would be better, I guess. I don’t mind a bit, though, she’s absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> I’ll try to capture the interior in natural daylight - maybe one of you lovely ladies would know what the color is! My SA wasn’t sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651784


Gorgeous! Congrats! I think it turned out beautiful, although I think lime would have been great too!


----------



## acrowcounted

1gunro said:


> Just received my first special order!!!
> I am sooo in love!! Here she is!
> View attachment 4651759
> She’s a K25 (but the receipt says KELLY II?) Chèvre Mysore Blue Paon with I think either Rose Jaipur or Bougainvillea interior with contrast stitching!!
> I’m not sure if the interior color because I had ordered a lime interior! But the H masters decided a hot coral pink would be better, I guess. I don’t mind a bit, though, she’s absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> I’ll try to capture the interior in natural daylight - maybe one of you lovely ladies would know what the color is! My SA wasn’t sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651784


This is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## jessicaeyen62

I am so excited that my sa offered my first a la carte!! I thought I would ask him later this year when visiting the store again. It has been such a big surprise!! Initially wanted to have a Mysore Birkin 25, but color options were limited... Finally decided on Kelly 25 in ostrich, with the gris asphalt as the primary color and gold as the secondary. Really looking forward to it!! Do you know how long it may take for this kind of combination? Thank you


----------



## 1gunro

Notorious Pink said:


> This is sooooo beautiful!!! Looks like Rose Jaipur inside to me. Congratulations!!!!



Thank you so much NPink! Yes, I am thinking it may be also, but still not sure! Wish it came with an identification sheet of some sort!!


----------



## miriam_y

jessicaeyen62 said:


> I am so excited that my sa offered my first a la carte!! I thought I would ask him later this year when visiting the store again. It has been such a big surprise!! Initially wanted to have a Mysore Birkin 25, but color options were limited... Finally decided on Kelly 25 in ostrich, with the gris asphalt as the primary color and gold as the secondary. Really looking forward to it!! Do you know how long it may take for this kind of combination? Thank you


This combo sounds so dreamy. You just gave me some idea on how to make my so next month.


----------



## 1gunro

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats! I think it turned out beautiful, although I think lime would have been great too!



Thank you Shoe Lover! I do love Lime too, but I do love this combo as well! She will be well loved!


----------



## 1gunro

acrowcounted said:


> This is beautiful! Congrats!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## 1gunro

jessicaeyen62 said:


> I am so excited that my sa offered my first a la carte!! I thought I would ask him later this year when visiting the store again. It has been such a big surprise!! Initially wanted to have a Mysore Birkin 25, but color options were limited... Finally decided on Kelly 25 in ostrich, with the gris asphalt as the primary color and gold as the secondary. Really looking forward to it!! Do you know how long it may take for this kind of combination? Thank you



Major Congrats!! Good luck! I’m sure you will love whatever you decide!


----------



## Rhl2987

1gunro said:


> Just received my first special order!!!
> I am sooo in love!! Here she is!
> View attachment 4651759
> She’s a K25 (but the receipt says KELLY II?) Chèvre Mysore Blue Paon with I think either Rose Jaipur or Bougainvillea interior with contrast stitching!!
> I’m not sure if the interior color because I had ordered a lime interior! But the H masters decided a hot coral pink would be better, I guess. I don’t mind a bit, though, she’s absolutely beautiful!!
> 
> I’ll try to capture the interior in natural daylight - maybe one of you lovely ladies would know what the color is! My SA wasn’t sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4651784


Congrats! I also think it's Rose Jaipur.


----------



## jessicaeyen62

miriam_y said:


> This combo sounds so dreamy. You just gave me some idea on how to make my so next month.


Thank you! Wish it turns out elegant! Have fun next month!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jessicaeyen62

1gunro said:


> Major Congrats!! Good luck! I’m sure you will love whatever you decide!


Thank you!!


----------



## LVLover

My two cents for what it’s worth, if you are more timid with colors I would do either the b25 or k25 in a bold/pop color. However, if you love color and you really want those two sizes go elegant. This may not be an “everyday” kinda size for you. Keep us posted!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

@mcpro (sorry, can't quote your post) Noir, Raisin, and Anemone are all incredible colors. in chèvre (and other leathers!) I'm sure you'll end up with something beautiful. I am thinking of doing Noir chèvre a THIRD time


----------



## mcpro

LVLover said:


> My two cents for what it’s worth, if you are more timid with colors I would do either the b25 or k25 in a bold/pop color. However, if you love color and you really want those two sizes go
> 
> elegant. This may not be an “everyday” kinda size for you. Keep us posted!!





QuelleFromage said:


> @mcpro (sorry, can't quote your post) Noir, Raisin, and Anemone are all incredible colors. in chèvre (and other leathers!) I'm sure you'll end up with something beautiful. I am thinking of doing Noir chèvre a THIRD time



The more I look at the SO’s of the lovely ladies here  in purseforum the more I got confused  I love colors and I love neutral basic too , ... maybe I’ll go neutral with pop Interior .. I still have a few days to decide .. and for very first special order to you go with B or K ??


----------



## fawnhagh

jessicaeyen62 said:


> I am so excited that my sa offered my first a la carte!! I thought I would ask him later this year when visiting the store again. It has been such a big surprise!! Initially wanted to have a Mysore Birkin 25, but color options were limited... Finally decided on Kelly 25 in ostrich, with the gris asphalt as the primary color and gold as the secondary. Really looking forward to it!! Do you know how long it may take for this kind of combination? Thank you



I also placed an k25 SO in ostrich last October! Heard various delivery time from 9 months to 2 years so let’s see  Hopefully it won’t take up to 2 years!


----------



## oohshinythings

jessicaeyen62 said:


> I am so excited that my sa offered my first a la carte!! I thought I would ask him later this year when visiting the store again. It has been such a big surprise!! Initially wanted to have a Mysore Birkin 25, but color options were limited... Finally decided on Kelly 25 in ostrich, with the gris asphalt as the primary color and gold as the secondary. Really looking forward to it!! Do you know how long it may take for this kind of combination? Thank you


My last B30 ostrich took 1 year 9 months; my K25 ostrich took 1 year 6 months.
Good luck and congrats!


----------



## S2jewels

Hi!! 
For the las few months I’ve been reading this thread and wished that I knew about it before doing my first special order, as I didn’t have a he knowledge, and been praying for another special order and thanks god my SA called me and told me I can place my order next week.. 

And I wanted to ask if I can order a kelly retourne in chèvre leather? 

Am between a B25 chèvre in blue electric/blue sapphire and a K25 chèvre in noisette..


----------



## QuelleFromage

S2jewels said:


> Hi!!
> For the las few months I’ve been reading this thread and wished that I knew about it before doing my first special order, as I didn’t have a he knowledge, and been praying for another special order and thanks god my SA called me and told me I can place my order next week..
> 
> And I wanted to ask if I can order a kelly retourne in chèvre leather?
> 
> Am between a B25 chèvre in blue electric/blue sapphire and a K25 chèvre in noisette..


You cannot order retourné in chèvre - only sellier. Trust me, plenty of us are bummed about that.


----------



## QuelleFromage

mcpro said:


> The more I look at the SO’s of the lovely ladies here  in purseforum the more I got confused  I love colors and I love neutral basic too , ... maybe I’ll go neutral with pop Interior .. I still have a few days to decide .. and for very first special order to you go with B or K ??


You can make yourself crazy with this, I know! Just order what you love and will use. If you want a neutral exterior you can still have fun with hardware, leather, stitching


----------



## LVLover

Super excited to report that my SO order has been placed! Let the countdown begin

My SO specs:
30cm Birkin, Togo, palladium hardware, rose pourpre w/ blue de malte lining and stitching.


----------



## jessicaeyen62

fawnhagh said:


> I also placed an k25 SO in ostrich last October! Heard various delivery time from 9 months to 2 years so let’s see  Hopefully it won’t take up to 2 years!





fawnhagh said:


> I also placed an k25 SO in ostrich last October! Heard various delivery time from 9 months to 2 years so let’s see  Hopefully it won’t take up to 2 years!


Yayyy! Congrats! Let’s see!


----------



## jessicaeyen62

oohshinythings said:


> My last B30 ostrich took 1 year 9 months; my K25 ostrich took 1 year 6 months.
> Good luck and congrats!


Thank you!! Hopefully it arrives this year or early 2021.


----------



## Tartin Tale

Does anyone know if you can change like a stitching colour of your special order after it’s arrived ? As in Is changing the stitching colour possible later when you give it for refurbishing Or something?


----------



## acrowcounted

Tartin Tale said:


> Does anyone know if you can change like a stitching colour of your special order after it’s arrived ? As in Is changing the stitching colour possible later when you give it for refurbishing Or something?


I can’t imagine how expensive that would be. They would essentially be disassembling and remaking the entire bag from scratch. Doubt they’d do it, especially just for fun. Also, I don’t believe you can send in a bag for hardware color change, which would be much simpler, so I’m thinking ‘no’...


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tartin Tale said:


> Does anyone know if you can change like a stitching colour of your special order after it’s arrived ? As in Is changing the stitching colour possible later when you give it for refurbishing Or something?


I highly highly doubt H would do it. You can't change hardware or make any other substantive changes to a bag, and the artisan has to sign off on your SO choices (and sometimes inserts an opinion ) so, yeah, no......plus it would involve taking the whole bag apart. You're better off doing another SO or a Horizon order.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sunyeo78

sunyeo78 said:


> Hi Fellow Hermes Enthusiasts!
> A quick question, my SA breathed the words "special order" for 2020!!! She said specifically she is going to try to get me on the list for a special order! I almost fainted! Although this would be a dream, I don't know what it takes to get this and will continue to buy from Hermes regardless.  I am honestly flattered to be considered!  I never thought this was a possibility!  Does anyone know what it takes to get a special order offer from a boutique in the US?  I have also asked for a Kelly and Lindy Touch for 2020.  I cannot wait! I will have to save and build up my savings and expressed this to my SA.  So it isn't any time soon but wanted to understand a little bit more. Any help is greatly appreciated! Thnx all & have a happy safe new year's eve!




**Update**

I was just notified that I am going to make my own SO! I am screaming!! I read through many of the posts in this thread, are the only colors available are the ones that people posted the pics of? Or is there a larger catalogue of choices? Any advice greatly appreciated as this is my first one!  I feel so happy and lucky! My SA is the best! Also, do you pay for your SO when ordered or received? Can you bring someone too?


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

sunyeo78 said:


> **Update**
> 
> I was just notified that I am going to make my own SO! I am screaming!! I read through many of the posts in this thread, are the only colors available are the ones that people posted the pics of? Or is there a larger catalogue of choices? Any advice greatly appreciated as this is my first one!  I feel so happy and lucky! My SA is the best! Also, do you pay for your SO when ordered or received? Can you bring someone too?


The colors people have posted are the only ones available- no larger catalog. You pay for your SO when you pick it up so if there is a price increase while you’re waiting for it you do have to pay the increased price. I brought my husband along, I think it’s ok to bring one person (someone can correct me if I’m wrong).
Hope this helps!


----------



## sunyeo78

Thank you.

Is chevre leather much more expensive than togo? I believe Espom is the least expensive.  I am thinking of togo or chevre.  I want a resilient bag.


----------



## Gigllee

sunyeo78 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is chevre leather much more expensive than togo? I believe Espom is the least expensive.  I am thinking of togo or chevre.  I want a resilient bag.


I just picked up a K28 chevre special order and it seems to be about the same price as K28 Epsom that i picked up in October last year . It came out to about the same price.


----------



## Gigllee

sunyeo78 said:


> **Update**
> 
> I was just notified that I am going to make my own SO! I am screaming!! I read through many of the posts in this thread, are the only colors available are the ones that people posted the pics of? Or is there a larger catalogue of choices? Any advice greatly appreciated as this is my first one!  I feel so happy and lucky! My SA is the best! Also, do you pay for your SO when ordered or received? Can you bring someone too?


You don't pay for SO until it arrives. My only pointer is to choose a timeless design. One of my special orders just arrived after almost 2 years and the only reason it still appeals to me is because of the timeless specs. Had it been a, trendy spec, it would have seemed outdated after 2 years since placing the rack order. Good luck and congrats on the SO.


----------



## nymeria

sunyeo78 said:


> **Update**
> 
> I was just notified that I am going to make my own SO! I am screaming!! I read through many of the posts in this thread, are the only colors available are the ones that people posted the pics of? Or is there a larger catalogue of choices? Any advice greatly appreciated as this is my first one!  I feel so happy and lucky! My SA is the best! Also, do you pay for your SO when ordered or received? Can you bring someone too?


Congrats!! It truly is a wonderful feeling! 
Just to be clear, the external color choices are listed on post # 5446 ( page 364), they are not ( as you typed) "the ones that people posted pictures of" These may be some from previous years, or skewed toward more popular colors. You can choose what color you want, based upon the leather as indicated on the chart. I'll look for the post with this years interior colors as well.
Anyway you look at it, it will be totally awesome- have a blast!!


----------



## sunyeo78

Ty so much everyone. This has been extremely helpful!


----------



## nymeria

The interior colors are listed at post 5544- here it is:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-season-chart.925735/page-369#post-33290927
So excited for you! ( also would echo if its a first bag etc., classic specs are always just that- classic and timeless.)


----------



## AndyMor

QuelleFromage said:


> I highly highly doubt H would do it. You can't change hardware or make any other substantive changes to a bag, and the artisan has to sign off on your SO choices (and sometimes inserts an opinion ) so, yeah, no......plus it would involve taking the whole bag apart. You're better off doing another SO or a Horizon order.



I’ve read stories where artisans have changed interior colors entirely or have taken liberties with brown/black resin, but have there been cases where they changed the single color outside to a bicolor that matches the interior color? Hope this makes sense.

Just curious because I have my first SO coming (soon I hope). I ordered a solid exterior for a classic look with a different interior color for fun. I think the colors would end up looking great anyway if the artisan took some additional liberties to change it to a bicolor exterior... but does this ever happen? Thank you!


----------



## mcpro

I was just in the store placing my very first special order I still can’t believe it’s happening ... and .... it’s fun !!!


----------



## Tsam107

Hi,
I got invited to do a SO for the first time last week and i got super excited. I’m just wondering how often or how many time you can do another SO again? Thank you so much !


----------



## miriam_y

I got an email from my lovely SA about an a la Carte order. I still couldn’t believe it’s real. My appointment is going to be on Tuesday but I cannot decide which color combo to order in k28 Mysore leather with brush gold hardware. I am thinking of the following combos in two tone exterior. 1)Etoupe+Gris perle 2)Etoupe+rose lipstick 3)Gris perle+noisette. My closet is full of neutral tones so maybe a pop of color will be playful? What do you guys think.


----------



## acrowcounted

Depends on your store, SM, and relationship. Some clients get offered them every year (or what used to be every semester), other stores claim each client can only ever be offered one SO total, and others will only let you have one open SO at a time. Best to inquire with your personal SA for details.


----------



## QuelleFromage

AndyMor said:


> I’ve read stories where artisans have changed interior colors entirely or have taken liberties with brown/black resin, but have there been cases where they changed the single color outside to a bicolor that matches the interior color? Hope this makes sense.
> 
> Just curious because I have my first SO coming (soon I hope). I ordered a solid exterior for a classic look with a different interior color for fun. I think the colors would end up looking great anyway if the artisan took some additional liberties to change it to a bicolor exterior... but does this ever happen? Thank you!



The poster I was responding to was asking about having an existing  bag restitched - very different question. I have never heard of a verso type SO arriving bicolor and in my SOs have only once had hardware color changed. All my SOs have similarly been contrast exterior and lining sometimes with a contrast stitch....none have arrived bicolor. ‘it’s always wise to choose a color scheme you’d be happy with if slightly altered, but it’s not that common. HTH


----------



## AndyMor

QuelleFromage said:


> The poster I was responding to was asking about having an existing  bag restitched - very different question. I have never heard of a verso type SO arriving bicolor and in my SOs have only once had hardware color changed. All my SOs have similarly been contrast exterior and lining sometimes with a contrast stitch....none have arrived bicolor. ‘it’s always wise to choose a color scheme you’d be happy with if slightly altered, but it’s not that common. HTH


Yes it does. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Some clients can have many outstanding SOs, mainly due to a longstanding VIP relationship. I would just be happy with your first and take it slow. Congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

Gigllee said:


> I just picked up a K28 chevre special order and it seems to be about the same price as K28 Epsom that i picked up in October last year . It came out to about the same price.


@sunyeo78
My SO Chèvre K25 which I just pick up is $700 (before sales tax) more than my girlfriend’s Epsom K25 (pick up 2 weeks earlier).  I am in US.


----------



## sunyeo78

tonkamama said:


> @sunyeo78
> My SO Chèvre K25 which I just pick up is $700 (before sales tax) more than my girlfriend’s Epsom K25 (pick up 2 weeks earlier).  I am in US.


Thank you. And congratulations!! I cannot wait for my appointment!


----------



## QuelleFromage

sunyeo78 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Is chevre leather much more expensive than togo? I believe Espom is the least expensive.  I am thinking of togo or chevre.  I want a resilient bag.


Chèvre is quite a bit more expensive than Togo, which is a bit more expensive than Epsom. You can look at the 2019 pricing thread to see some of the price relationships. Sellier is more expensive than retourné as well, so factor that in when looking at Kelly prices.


----------



## little.bear

I have just placed my next SO in mini kelly in Chevre leather! I don’t think I’ve read anyone here doing a mini k SO? 

By the way, if you SO a mini K with a different interior colour lining, it’s done exactly like the podium verso bags where the flap has the colour you choose too, unlike k25/28 and etc where the interior colour only appears inside the bag and stop right at before the flap. 

The waiting begins, I hope it comes as quick as the most recent Chevre K25 SOs!


----------



## SugarMama

9 months for this baby.  Placed March 2019 and ready for pick up in Dec.  Here’s my raisin k25 Chevre sellier with rose tyrien interior, brushed gold hardware and cyclamen stitching.  





Almost SO twinsies with @hopiko.


----------



## ayc

SugarMama said:


> 9 months for this baby.  Placed March 2019 and ready for pick up in Dec.  Here’s my raisin k25 Chevre sellier with rose tyrien interior, brushed gold hardware and cyclamen stitching.
> 
> View attachment 4656481
> View attachment 4656482
> 
> 
> Almost SO twinsies with @hopiko.


Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## hopiko

SugarMama said:


> 9 months for this baby.  Placed March 2019 and ready for pick up in Dec.  Here’s my raisin k25 Chevre sellier with rose tyrien interior, brushed gold hardware and cyclamen stitching.
> 
> View attachment 4656481
> View attachment 4656482
> 
> 
> Almost SO twinsies with @hopiko.



Congratulations!   We are sooooo close!  It is a gorgeous bag and I know you will rock it!  Don’t you love the cyclamen stitch?  Perfect contrast! Enjoy!


----------



## SugarMama

ayc said:


> Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


Thanks dear!



hopiko said:


> Congratulations!   We are sooooo close!  It is a gorgeous bag and I know you will rock it!  Don’t you love the cyclamen stitch?  Perfect contrast! Enjoy!


Cyclamen turned out lighter than I expected.  At first I thought it was pink stitching.  It’s beautiful against raisin.  Also loving how much more purple this recent batch of raisin is.  Lucky us!


----------



## Rhl2987

SugarMama said:


> 9 months for this baby.  Placed March 2019 and ready for pick up in Dec.  Here’s my raisin k25 Chevre sellier with rose tyrien interior, brushed gold hardware and cyclamen stitching.
> 
> View attachment 4656481
> View attachment 4656482
> 
> 
> Almost SO twinsies with @hopiko.


That is so stunning. Congrats!! I just love raisin with pink.


----------



## LKNN

Most beautiful SO, EVER ❤! Congrats! 





SugarMama said:


> 9 months for this baby.  Placed March 2019 and ready for pick up in Dec.  Here’s my raisin k25 Chevre sellier with rose tyrien interior, brushed gold hardware and cyclamen stitching.
> 
> View attachment 4656481
> View attachment 4656482
> 
> 
> Almost SO twinsies with @hopiko.


----------



## ladybug333

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


Do you happen to have a mod shot with this bag? I am looking to buy a Sellier Kelly 32 in Craie, but not sure if it would look too big. Your bag looks absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## disappeared

Tartin Tale said:


> Does anyone know if you can change like a stitching colour of your special order after it’s arrived ? As in Is changing the stitching colour possible later when you give it for refurbishing Or something?



Might as well buy a new bag


----------



## Notorious Pink

SugarMama said:


> 9 months for this baby.  Placed March 2019 and ready for pick up in Dec.  Here’s my raisin k25 Chevre sellier with rose tyrien interior, brushed gold hardware and cyclamen stitching.
> 
> View attachment 4656481
> View attachment 4656482
> 
> 
> Almost SO twinsies with @hopiko.


This is sooooo gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


----------



## odette57

Notorious Pink said:


> Just FYI, it’s not about teasing it out, it’s about the fact that I am a really bad photographer. With that said, here’s what I’ve got!
> View attachment 4638964


So beautiful!  probably one of the best SOs I’ve seen!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## hopiko

MSO13 said:


> just under 2.5 years for Togo Sellier K32 Craie with Rose Indien chevre lining and permabrass. longest strap at 120cm. i’m obsessed with this bag. i haven’t bought any bags for 2 years and it’s been so worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 4602809
> View attachment 4602810
> View attachment 4602811
> View attachment 4602812


Congratulations!  This is just stunning!  I can see why you are obsessed!  Enjoy her!


----------



## QuelleFromage

SugarMama said:


> 9 months for this baby.  Placed March 2019 and ready for pick up in Dec.  Here’s my raisin k25 Chevre sellier with rose tyrien interior, brushed gold hardware and cyclamen stitching.
> 
> View attachment 4656481
> View attachment 4656482
> 
> 
> Almost SO twinsies with @hopiko.


Yay! More raisin chèvre K25s with brushed gold! Beautiful bag!


----------



## Birkinitis

Notorious Pink said:


> Just FYI, it’s not about teasing it out, it’s about the fact that I am a really bad photographer. With that said, here’s what I’ve got!
> View attachment 4638964


I adore this! Congratulations on this beauty.!


----------



## Possum

SugarMama said:


> 9 months for this baby.  Placed March 2019 and ready for pick up in Dec.  Here’s my raisin k25 Chevre sellier with rose tyrien interior, brushed gold hardware and cyclamen stitching.
> 
> View attachment 4656481
> View attachment 4656482
> 
> 
> Almost SO twinsies with @hopiko.


Wow! Your new Kelly is stunning @SugarMama! Such a pretty combination.


----------



## SugarMama

Rhl2987 said:


> That is so stunning. Congrats!! I just love raisin with pink.


Thanks babe!!  Happy combo for sure



LKNN said:


> Most beautiful SO, EVER ❤! Congrats!


You are so sweet. Thank you!



Notorious Pink said:


> This is sooooo gorgeous! Congratulations!!!


Thank you!  I am still drooling over your new sunshine ☀️.



QuelleFromage said:


> Yay! More raisin chèvre K25s with brushed gold! Beautiful bag!


I’m so happy to join the raisin Chevre family. 



Possum said:


> Wow! Your new Kelly is stunning @SugarMama! Such a pretty combination.


Thanks @Possum !!


----------



## Vaninnocent

B30 Chevre in Bleu Electrique and Bleu Hydra with the BGHW — placed on 4/9/19 and received on 1/28/20 — first special order, and I’m over the moon!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Vaninnocent said:


> B30 Chevre in Bleu Electrique and Bleu Hydra with the BGHW — placed on 4/9/19 and received on 1/28/20 — first special order, and I’m over the moon!!


Gorgeous! Love these two blues together. Congrats!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

csetcos said:


> 1 year, 2 months, 15 days. K32 Togo Sellier, Gris Asphalte with Lime interior, Canary contrast stitch and Brushed Palladium Hardware.  I have all B35s and one K40- I’m over the moon with this one!!!


I love this combination.  Beautiful color choices!


----------



## Gigllee

Vaninnocent said:


> B30 Chevre in Bleu Electrique and Bleu Hydra with the BGHW — placed on 4/9/19 and received on 1/28/20 — first special order, and I’m over the moon!!


 gorgeous Birkin. Congrats. I know that 1st special order feeling
 It's like you have to pinch yourself.


----------



## hopiko

acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous! Love these two blues together. Congrats!


Stunning! Well worth the wait!  Enjoy!


----------



## HeatherZE

Vaninnocent said:


> B30 Chevre in Bleu Electrique and Bleu Hydra with the BGHW — placed on 4/9/19 and received on 1/28/20 — first special order, and I’m over the moon!!


Absolutely beautiful! And as much as I have loved seeing all the Kellys arrive I’m sooooooo glad to see a Birkin! This gives me hope that my SO will make its appearance one of these days.


----------



## Notorious Pink

odette57 said:


> So beautiful!  probably one of the best SOs I’ve seen!


Thank you!


----------



## LVLover

Does anyone know how many rounds a color will be offered in an SO before it’s no longer offered? For example, malachite was available in Togo back in 2016 and is still be offered. Is there certain colors that’s are “always” available?


----------



## S2jewels

I did my SO today and am over the moon.. 
I wanted a b25 in chèvre, my original plan was blue electric with blue sapphire, but when I saw the in chevre I didn’t like them together so I ended up doing anemone with raisin, brushed silver hardware and Gris pale stiching.. 
I think and I hope it will look beautiful..


----------



## Vaninnocent

gettinpurseonal said:


> I love this combination.  Beautiful color choices!


Thank you much!! I am over the moon!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Vaninnocent

HeatherZE said:


> Absolutely beautiful! And as much as I have loved seeing all the Kellys arrive I’m sooooooo glad to see a Birkin! This gives me hope that my SO will make its appearance one of these days.


I hope so, too!! It was just a wonderful surprise when it showed up! ❤️


----------



## Vaninnocent

Gigllee said:


> gorgeous Birkin. Congrats. I know that 1st special order feeling
> It's like you have to pinch yourself.


100% - I checked on it like every hour when I got home to make sure it was real


----------



## foxyqt

S2jewels said:


> I did my SO today and am over the moon..
> I wanted a b25 in chèvre, my original plan was blue electric with blue sapphire, but when I saw the in chevre I didn’t like them together so I ended up doing anemone with raisin, brushed silver hardware and Gris pale stiching..
> I think and I hope it will look beautiful..



Combination sounds beautiful! Cant wait to see what it will look like!


----------



## LKNN

S2jewels said:


> I did my SO today and am over the moon..
> I wanted a b25 in chèvre, my original plan was blue electric with blue sapphire, but when I saw the in chevre I didn’t like them together so I ended up doing anemone with raisin, brushed silver hardware and Gris pale stiching..
> I think and I hope it will look beautiful..



BPHW is going to look so lovely with that combo! Personally I'm a little disappointed how my anemone paired with BGHW on my last SO (which is surprising since I'm typically a big  ghw champion). 
Congrats on the SO!


----------



## S2jewels

LKNN said:


> BPHW is going to look so lovely with that combo! Personally I'm a little disappointed how my anemone paired with BGHW on my last SO (which is surprising since I'm typically a big  ghw champion).
> Congrats on the SO!


Thanks dear..

I was between brushed silver and permabrass, but in the end I choosed the silver because I felt it will look so edgy and most of my bags are with gold hardware.. 

Can you share a picture of you anemone SO if you don’t mind.. what was the leather of yours?


----------



## LKNN

S2jewels said:


> Thanks dear..
> 
> I was between brushed silver and permabrass, but in the end I choosed the silver because I felt it will look so edgy and most of my bags are with gold hardware..
> 
> Can you share a picture of you anemone SO if you don’t mind.. what was the leather of yours?



The bag is in epsom. I also have the danse in Anemone (evercolor) with silver hardware and find that combo far more pleasing.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

S2jewels said:


> I did my SO today and am over the moon..
> I wanted a b25 in chèvre, my original plan was blue electric with blue sapphire, but when I saw the in chevre I didn’t like them together so I ended up doing anemone with raisin, brushed silver hardware and Gris pale stiching..
> I think and I hope it will look beautiful..


This combo will be STUNNING!!!! i think the stitching will play off excellently with the hardware choice as well ! Congrats!


----------



## S2jewels

LKNN said:


> The bag is in epsom. I also have the danse in Anemone (evercolor) with silver hardware and find that combo far more pleasing.


Thanks for sharing the pictures.. both looks nice and have there own personality..



Israeli_Flava said:


> This combo will be STUNNING!!!! i think the stitching will play off excellently with the hardware choice as well ! Congrats!


Thanks dear!! Hope it won’t take that long can’t wait to see it in real...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

S2jewels said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures.. both looks nice and have there own personality..
> 
> 
> Thanks dear!! Hope it won’t take that long can’t wait to see it in real...


Ya, I know the feeling. I'm waiting on a baby B myself and try not too focus on the time but it's hard xo


----------



## S2jewels

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ya, I know the feeling. I'm waiting on a baby B myself and try not too focus on the time but it's hard xo


This is my second SO, but still didn’t receive my first.. I placed it April 2019 it’s a K25 malachite with blue paon In Epsom with brushed gold hardware..
I hope to receive it soon..

What was your SO?!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

S2jewels said:


> This is my second SO, but still didn’t receive my first.. I placed it April 2019 it’s a K25 malachite with blue paon In Epsom with brushed gold hardware..
> I hope to receive it soon..
> 
> What was your SO?!


Oh that one sounds great too! I believe that one is due to come in to your loving arms very soon (((fingers crossed))))

My So was placed last Fall and is a Noir B25 chevre exterior, Rose poupre interior with rose gold hardware. I kept this SO very classic and small as I have ALWAYS wanted this bag but was completely distracted by color in the past. Now that I have shifted to wearing more neutrals and I also received a B30 in noir togo that I absolutely can't figure out how I lived without in past... I knew the time had come to have noir chevre baby B. Very much an "evening bag" for me and my casual style. When I heard I could do RGHW on birkin... it was a no brainer. My absolute fav. =)


----------



## S2jewels

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh that one sounds great too! I believe that one is due to come in to your loving arms very soon (((fingers crossed))))
> 
> My So was placed last Fall and is a Noir B25 chevre exterior, Rose poupre interior with rose gold hardware. I kept this SO very classic and small as I have ALWAYS wanted this bag but was completely distracted by color in the past. Now that I have shifted to wearing more neutrals and I also received a B30 in noir togo that I absolutely can't figure out how I lived without in past... I knew the time had come to have noir chevre baby B. Very much an "evening bag" for me and my casual style. When I heard I could do RGHW on birkin... it was a no brainer. My absolute fav. =)


Yours will look sure beautiful.. rose poupre with noir is a KILLER!!!
Hope you receive it soon


----------



## LVLover

Thoughts on this verso color combo:

malachite exterior, blue sapphire lining, natural contrast stitch 
or
malachite exterior, blue sapphire lining, blue sapphire contrast stitch 




Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh that one sounds great too! I believe that one is due to come in to your loving arms very soon (((fingers crossed))))
> 
> My So was placed last Fall and is a Noir B25 chevre exterior, Rose poupre interior with rose gold hardware. I kept this SO very classic and small as I have ALWAYS wanted this bag but was completely distracted by color in the past. Now that I have shifted to wearing more neutrals and I also received a B30 in noir togo that I absolutely can't figure out how I lived without in past... I knew the time had come to have noir chevre baby B. Very much an "evening bag" for me and my casual style. When I heard I could do RGHW on birkin... it was a no brainer. My absolute fav. =)



Perfection! This bag is so you!!!!


----------



## S2jewels

Hardware?


----------



## bellapurse

My SA just called that my Kelly 28 sellier in togo just arrived!!!! Yeah!!!  8 months!!!  Now the worst part is that I am super busy with a new product launch and won’t be able to get to it for a few months or maybe June.  My store is 4 hours away.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

LVLover said:


> Thoughts on this verso color combo:
> 
> malachite exterior, blue sapphire lining, natural contrast stitch
> or
> malachite exterior, blue sapphire lining, blue sapphire contrast stitch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfection! This bag is so you!!!!


I think Natural stitch on malachite will look very sporty, just as Gold with its Natural stitch does...if you don't want that look I would choose BS, just know that BS will largely blend in. You could try a more turquoise stitch if you want a contrast. HTH


----------



## Jacksie

westcoastgal said:


> This is the best feeling! Congrats!


Does anyone know if the clouchette can be the interior color in  a SO. Example black with bouganvillier lining and bouganvillier clouchette


----------



## periogirl28

Jacksie said:


> Does anyone know if the clouchette can be the interior color in  a SO. Example black with bouganvillier lining and bouganvillier clouchette


No not possible. It's all according to a fixed "formula" now, unlike the wider options in the past.


----------



## westcoastgal

SugarMama said:


> 9 months for this baby.  Placed March 2019 and ready for pick up in Dec.  Here’s my raisin k25 Chevre sellier with rose tyrien interior, brushed gold hardware and cyclamen stitching.
> 
> View attachment 4656481
> View attachment 4656482
> 
> 
> Almost SO twinsies with @hopiko.


Gorgeous!


----------



## westcoastgal

Vaninnocent said:


> B30 Chevre in Bleu Electrique and Bleu Hydra with the BGHW — placed on 4/9/19 and received on 1/28/20 — first special order, and I’m over the moon!!


Really shines. Love your chosen combo.


----------



## Jacksie

HeatherZE said:


> Thank you!  My head is swimming.





periogirl28 said:


> No not possible. It's all according to a fixed "formula" now, unlike the wider options in the past.


I will be making a special order the beginning of March and don't want to go too crazy is it possible to have the handle in a different color thank you so much for your reply I'm thinking of black cherve Kelly 28
With a colorful lining and was hoping I could match the clouchette to the lining.
Would love any tips you can give me
Thank you


----------



## Notorious Pink

Jacksie said:


> I will be making a special order the beginning of March and don't want to go too crazy is it possible to have the handle in a different color thank you so much for your reply I'm thinking of black cherve Kelly 28
> With a colorful lining and was hoping I could match the clouchette to the lining.
> Would love any tips you can give me
> Thank you



If you read through this thread you will get all the info you need. Or you can read my article.
https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-special-orders-explained/


----------



## Meta

Jacksie said:


> I will be making a special order the beginning of March and don't want to go too crazy is it possible to have the handle in a different color thank you so much for your reply I'm thinking of black cherve Kelly 28
> With a colorful lining and was hoping I could match the clouchette to the lining.
> Would love any tips you can give me
> Thank you


Chevre is only available for Sellier Kellys. This is the only option available for bicolor exterior. The shoulder strap and clochette will be in the secondary color, in the example below, in Etoupe. The lining is the primary color, Craie. HTH.


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> Chevre is only available for Sellier Kellys. This is the only option available for bicolor exterior. The shoulder strap and clochette will be in the secondary color, in the example below, in Etoupe. The lining is the primary color, Craie. HTH.


Thanks for posting this example, @Meta! Since the old info is outdated now and pretty confusing, correct me if I’m wrong but there are just two choices for Kelly; simple verso and the Multico as pictured in your example. Correct?


----------



## Meta

acrowcounted said:


> Thanks for posting this example, @Meta! Since the old info is outdated now and pretty confusing, correct me if I’m wrong but there are just two choices for Kelly; simple verso and the Multico as pictured in your example. Correct?


Yes, that's correct. It's either verso (single color exterior with contrast lining) or multico (bicolor exterior).


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> Yes, that's correct. It's either verso (single color exterior with contrast lining) or multico (bicolor exterior).


Perfect! I feel like this should be bolded or stickied or something!


----------



## Jacksie

Will I be required to put down a deposit this year?
If I want cherve leather, can I get it in a Birkin 30?
Thank you


----------



## periogirl28

Jacksie said:


> Will I be required to put down a deposit this year?
> If I want cherve leather, can I get it in a Birkin 30?
> Thank you


No deposit ever required in my experience and no Chevre option for Birkin 30 now. Sorry.


----------



## Jacksie

periogirl28 said:


> No deposit ever required in my experience and no Chevre option for Birkin 30 now. Sorry.


Is the Kelly 28 still an option?


----------



## periogirl28

Jacksie said:


> Is the Kelly 28 still an option?


Yes I think so.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

Jacksie said:


> Is the Kelly 28 still an option?


28 Sellier still available in chèvre.


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

I am thinking of doing a 28k sellier in chevre Gris perl, verso style with a blue interior and BGHW
Anyone have thoughts on types of contrast stitching? I don’t want it to blend too much


----------



## hopiko

Chicagobaggirl said:


> I am thinking of doing a 28k sellier in chevre Gris perl, verso style with a blue interior and BGHW
> Anyone have thoughts on types of contrast stitching? I don’t want it to blend too much


Hi, maybe gris mouette (or even darker gray) or a light/medium blue?


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

hopiko said:


> Hi, maybe gris mouette (or even darker gray) or a light/medium blue?


Thanks
I wanted gris moette for the leather but not offered this season.  Great idea for the stitching!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chicagobaggirl said:


> I am thinking of doing a 28k sellier in chevre Gris perl, verso style with a blue interior and BGHW
> Anyone have thoughts on types of contrast stitching? I don’t want it to blend too much


How about a pale blue? Is Celeste available for stitching this round? That would be lovely with the brushed gold and gris Perle.


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

I


QuelleFromage said:


> How about a pale blue? Is Celeste available for stitching this round? That would be lovely with the brushed gold and gris Perle.


i”ll check with I go in with my SA to place the order and let you know. Thanks!


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

Is Rose Gold being offered with chèvre?


----------



## periogirl28

Chicagobaggirl said:


> Is Rose Gold being offered with chèvre?


For Constance and Birkin only, yes. Not for Kelly or any other styles.


----------



## sunyeo78

periogirl28 said:


> No deposit ever required in my experience and no Chevre option for Birkin 30 now. Sorry.



Hi. i don't know but I just completed by SO for a B30 yesterday in chevre.  Hopefully, it is approved!  I am so excited! Anenome outside. Lime inside. Cyclamen stitching. Brushed gold hardware. Something like this but my stitching and hardware will be different. I will let you all know if my order is declined.


----------



## sunyeo78

QuelleFromage said:


> How about a pale blue? Is Celeste available for stitching this round? That would be lovely with the brushed gold and gris Perle.


 
Yes, still available but there was an asterisk next to the name of the color. Unfortunately, I don't know what that means. (Based on yesterday's experience)


----------



## BagLady164

Jacksie said:


> Will I be required to put down a deposit this year?
> If I want cherve leather, can I get it in a Birkin 30?
> Thank you


No, no deposit.  Yes, Chevre B30.  I just placed an order for one.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

sunyeo78 said:


> Hi. i don't know but I just completed by SO for a B30 yesterday in chevre.  Hopefully, it is approved!  I am so excited! Anenome outside. Lime inside. Cyclamen stitching. Brushed gold hardware. Something like this but my stitching and hardware will be different. I will let you all know if my order is declined.


This is a fabulous combination!


----------



## aisham

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> The colors people have posted are the only ones available- no larger catalog. You pay for your SO when you pick it up so if there is a price increase while you’re waiting for it you do have to pay the increased price. I brought my husband along, I think it’s ok to bring one person (someone can correct me if I’m wrong).
> Hope this helps!



yes it is ok to bring someone along. I think each country manages SO differently . In my country , we have to pay 50% to 75% of the bags price up front straight after placing the SO . Then when the bag arrives we pay the rest before picking it up.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Okay. Just submitted my first SO this afternoon. It was fun!

Bicolor K25 chèvre Gris Perle (with Bleu Electrique stitching) / Bleu Saphir (with Gris Pale stitching); brushed GHW.

Now the waiting game begins. What's been your experience with the wait time for a K chevre sellier? I'm hearing between 12 and 24 months...


----------



## Hat Trick

Ang-Lin said:


> Okay. Just submitted my first SO this afternoon. It was fun!
> 
> Bicolor K25 chèvre Gris Perle (with Bleu Electrique stitching) / Bleu Saphir (with Gris Pale stitching); brushed GHW.
> 
> Now the waiting game begins. What's been your experience with the wait time for a K chevre sellier? I'm hearing between 12 and 24 months...



Sounds lovely! 
My wait was 18 months.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Ang-Lin

Hat Trick said:


> Sounds lovely!
> My wait was 18 months.


Thank you for sharing! 18-20 months is the median wait time that I've been hearing. . . Knowing my luck it'll be on the long end of the wait!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ang-Lin said:


> Thank you for sharing! 18-20 months is the median wait time that I've been hearing. . . Knowing my luck it'll be on the long end of the wait!


I feel like the more recent orders have been coming in MUCH faster... even chevre sellier.


----------



## Ang-Lin

Israeli_Flava said:


> I feel like the more recent orders have been coming in MUCH faster... even chevre sellier.


Thank you! let's hope that's the case cos patience is really not my strong suit .


----------



## MDNYC

Ang-Lin said:


> Okay. Just submitted my first SO this afternoon. It was fun!
> 
> Bicolor K25 chèvre Gris Perle (with Bleu Electrique stitching) / Bleu Saphir (with Gris Pale stitching); brushed GHW.
> 
> Now the waiting game begins. What's been your experience with the wait time for a K chevre sellier? I'm hearing between 12 and 24 months...


My wait for k25 chevre sellier was 1.5 months.


----------



## BagLady164

Israeli_Flava said:


> I feel like the more recent orders have been coming in MUCH faster... even chevre sellier.


I agree with you IF.  That’s been my experience too.


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

Anyone have thoughts for contrast stitching on Celeste in chèvre?


----------



## sunyeo78

Chicagobaggirl said:


> Anyone have thoughts for contrast stitching on Celeste in chèvre?


What color inside? Type of bag? Configuration?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sunyeo78 said:


> Hi. i don't know but I just completed by SO for a B30 yesterday in chevre.  Hopefully, it is approved!  I am so excited! Anenome outside. Lime inside. Cyclamen stitching. Brushed gold hardware. Something like this but my stitching and hardware will be different. I will let you all know if my order is declined.


Congrats! I'm confused tho...Why would your order be declined?


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

sunyeo78 said:


> What color inside? Type of bag? Configuration?


Kelly 28 sellier
I am not sure of inside..perhaps blue sapphire or lime.


----------



## sunyeo78

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats! I'm confused tho...Why would your order be declined?


Idk. I just know sometimes Paris can decline the request. Haven't heard anything so I am thinking all is good!


----------



## Gigllee

Ang-Lin said:


> Okay. Just submitted my first SO this afternoon. It was fun!
> 
> Bicolor K25 chèvre Gris Perle (with Bleu Electrique stitching) / Bleu Saphir (with Gris Pale stitching); brushed GHW.
> 
> Now the waiting game begins. What's been your experience with the wait time for a K chevre sellier? I'm hearing between 12 and 24 months...


Congrats. I will tell you that brushed gold is divine on chèvre and your specs sound stunning already.  Timing wise, mine was 20 months or so. I will say though like IF said, the recent orders have been turned around much quickly. So yours might come in this year. All the best


----------



## Summerof89

Found this somewhere, might be a good reference for those interested. Sorry about the terrible quality, save and zoom in seem to help!


----------



## momoc

Thank you for sharing @Summerof89 !

I typed out the data for K and B to make it hopefully easier to read! Please let me know if I made mistakes reading the rows 






ETA: adding the hardware choices shown (with the colored dots)
Kelly (Sellier & Retourne): PHW, GHW, Permabrass, Brushed Palladium, Brushed Gold
Kelly mini: PHW, GHW, Permabrass
Kelly ado: PHW, GHW
Birkin: PHW, GHW, Permabrass, Brushed Palladium, Brushed Gold, Rose Gold


----------



## Summerof89

momoc said:


> Thank you for sharing @Summerof89 !
> 
> I typed out the data for K and B to make it hopefully easier to read! Please let me know if I made mistakes reading the rows
> 
> View attachment 4667400
> 
> View attachment 4667399
> 
> 
> ETA: adding the hardware choices shown (with the colored dots)
> Kelly (Sellier & Retourne): PHW, GHW, Permabrass, Brushed Palladium, Brushed Gold
> Kelly mini: PHW, GHW, Permabrass
> Kelly ado: PHW, GHW
> Birkin: PHW, GHW, Permabrass, Brushed Palladium, Brushed Gold, Rose Gold


Wow you are amazing, thank you for your time and effort!!!


----------



## art nouveau

My SA has offered me my first SO.  While it is exciting, it is also confusing.  I am considering K25 Sellier version 2; one exterior and one interior color.  Will the color of the exterior stitching be the interior color?  Can I ask for on tone stitching for the exterior?  Please help.  Thank you.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## momoc

art nouveau said:


> My SA has offered me my first SO.  While it is exciting, it is also confusing.  I am considering K25 Sellier version 2; one exterior and one interior color.  Will the color of the exterior stitching be the interior color?  Can I ask for on tone stitching for the exterior?  Please help.  Thank you.



No the stitching does not have to be the interior color & you can ask for on tone stitching 

Check the section for “Special Order Stitching”: https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-special-orders-explained/

Congrats on your first SO and have fun!


----------



## art nouveau

momoc said:


> No the stitching does not have to be the interior color & you can ask for on tone stitching
> 
> Check the section for “Special Order Stitching”: https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-special-orders-explained/
> 
> Congrats on your first SO and have fun!


Momoc, thank you for your prompt reply.  I have another question.  My understanding is the interior color has to be chosen from the colors on the interior list.  The exterior color that I wish to select is not on the list.  My SA told me I can ask for the same color for interior.  So did she give me the wrong answer?


----------



## acrowcounted

art nouveau said:


> Momoc, thank you for your prompt reply.  I have another question.  My understanding is the interior color has to be chosen from the colors on the interior list.  The exterior color that I wish to select is not on the list.  My SA told me I can ask for the same color for interior.  So did she give me the wrong answer?


I do not believe you can currently request single color bags. You will need to select an exterior color from the exterior list and an interior color from the interior list. If your SA thinks a single color bag is possible, you can always have her try but have a backup plan ready if it’s rejected by Paris.


----------



## art nouveau

acrowcounted said:


> I do not believe you can currently request single color bags. You will need to select an exterior color from the exterior list and an interior color from the interior list. If your SA thinks a single color bag is possible, you can always have her try but have a backup plan ready if it’s rejected by Paris.


Thank you acrowcounted for your response.  Based on what I hear about SOs, it is probably better not to take a chance on ordering something that may cause the SO to be rejected outright or may cause changes which will delay the completion date.  My choice for exterior color is Rose Tyrien.  There really isn't a good color to pick as interior out of the list.


----------



## acrowcounted

art nouveau said:


> Thank you acrowcounted for your response.  Based on what I hear about SOs, it is probably better not to take a chance on ordering something that may cause the SO to be rejected outright or may cause changes which will delay the completion date.  My choice for exterior color is Rose Tyrien.  There really isn't a good color to pick as interior out of the list.


I’m confused. Are you creating an Ostrich leather SO? It’s the only leather I see with a choice of RT as an exterior leather. If you’re hoping that they can do RT exterior in a non exotic leather simply because RT is on the interiors list...that’s not going to happen.


----------



## art nouveau

acrowcounted said:


> I’m confused. Are you creating an Ostrich leather SO? It’s the only leather I see with a choice of RT as an exterior leather. If you’re hoping that they can do RT exterior in a non exotic leather simply because RT is on the interiors list...that’s not going to happen.


I believe my SA gave me the wrong information.  Yes.  I would like RT Ostrich as exterior leather.  It is not on Chevre interior list.  I will have to pick one from that list.  For K25, interior color will not matter that much.  But I wish there are more choices.


----------



## acrowcounted

art nouveau said:


> I believe my SA gave me the wrong information.  Yes.  I would like RT Ostrich as exterior leather.  It is not on Chevre interior list.  I will have to pick one from that list.  For K25, interior color will not matter that much.  But I wish there are more choices.


Yes, the options this year seem smaller than previous years. RT is not on the interiors list this year (though it was last year, I believe) and thus you shouldn’t be allowed to select it. Furthermore, I do believe single color SOs are no longer allowed, regardless of if both are on the appropriate lists (ie if you wanted a fully noir Togo bag, as an example, it would be declined even though noir is on both the Togo exterior and interior lists). Rose Pourpre would probably be lovely with RT, good luck deciding!


----------



## art nouveau

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, the options this year seem smaller than previous years. RT is not on the interiors list this year (though it was last year, I believe) and thus you shouldn’t be allowed to select it. Furthermore, I do believe single color SOs are no longer allowed, regardless of if both are on the appropriate lists (ie if you wanted a fully noir Togo bag, as an example, it would be declined even though noir is on both the Togo exterior and interior lists). Rose Pourpre would probably be lovely with RT, good luck deciding!


Thank you for the suggestion.  RP has more blue in the pink than RT, but may work.  I will go to the store to see actual leather swatches before I decide.  The SO process is more complicated than I expected.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I have seen single color SOs placed this year. I think it’s an “ off menu” option as it’s rearely requested, but I wouldn’t rule it out.  I do think both colors need to be available for exterior and lining. This is just based on what I see happening in two stores where I spend way too much time, but in general the atelier seems to favor such subtle choices.


----------



## designerdiva40

Finally got the chance to go and collect my new baby, she took 15 months. 

K28 Rouge Casaque and Rose Tyrian interior, love at first sight but not loving the part where you have to pay


----------



## Gigllee

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally got the chance to go and collect my new baby, she took 15 months.
> 
> K28 Rouge Casaque and Rose Tyrian interior, love at first sight but not loving the part where you have to pay


So perfect. I’m in love


----------



## Notorious Pink

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally got the chance to go and collect my new baby, she took 15 months.
> 
> K28 Rouge Casaque and Rose Tyrian interior, love at first sight but not loving the part where you have to pay


I looove this combo. Congratulations!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

MDNYC said:


> My wait for k25 chevre sellier was 1.5 months.


MSNYC, did you type 1.5 months? Not years correct? Just making sure I read correctly before I get excited!


----------



## MDNYC

Hermeaddict said:


> MSNYC, did you type 1.5 months? Not years correct? Just making sure I read correctly before I get excited!


I was so surprised when I got a call from my lovely SA. It was my 1st SO, appt was end of Oct. 2019 and I got the call it came in Dec.16th 2019.


----------



## Hermeaddict

MDNYC said:


> I was so surprised when I got a call from my lovely SA. It was my 1st SO, appt was end of Oct. 2019 and I got the call it came in Dec.16th 2019.


Wow that is super fast! Not the norm as you know. So happy for you getting that experience with your first SO! 
Gives me some hope my last SO was chevre K25cm!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Luvhcv

MDNYC said:


> I was so surprised when I got a call from my lovely SA. It was my 1st SO, appt was end of Oct. 2019 and I got the call it came in Dec.16th 2019.


Was rouge casaque on the list in October in Epsom? I thought it was just rouge de couer on the list?


----------



## MDNYC

Hermeaddict said:


> Wow that is super fast! Not the norm as you know. So happy for you getting that experience with your first SO!
> Gives me some hope my last SO was chevre K25cm!


Hope you get yours soon too!


----------



## MDNYC

Luvhcv said:


> Was rouge casaque on the list in October in Epsom? I thought it was just rouge de couer on the list?


Sorry, I didn't check colors for Epsom. I was interested in chevre only.


----------



## allure244

Luvhcv said:


> Was rouge casaque on the list in October in Epsom? I thought it was just rouge de couer on the list?


rouge casaque was not available last Oct. but rouge de coeur was.


----------



## periogirl28

MDNYC said:


> I was so surprised when I got a call from my lovely SA. It was my 1st SO, appt was end of Oct. 2019 and I got the call it came in Dec.16th 2019.


I think this is the ultimate record fastest SO so far!


----------



## DDCHA

I am over the moon after being offered my second SO order today. I need help deciding !

My collection currently includes:
* B35 Togo Graphite PHW
* B30 Chèvre Black PBHW
* B30 Togo Vert Cypress GHW
* B30 Togo Etain RGHW
* B25 Swift Sauge GHW
* K25 Sombrero Black GHW 
* K28 Togo Blue Nuit GHW

You can see I want to add some lighter color neutrals and a Kelly, since most are dark colors and I have more Birkins. I like gold, etoupe, Gris asphalte, Gris Tourterelle but I’m dying for a B30 Novillo Gold GHW! You think that’s a color worth getting an SO for it is it more common and should I wait for a regular offering?? Help! I am so excited!!


----------



## acrowcounted

DDCHA said:


> I am over the moon after being offered my second SO order today. I need help deciding !
> 
> My collection currently includes:
> * B35 Togo Graphite PHW
> * B30 Chèvre Black PBHW
> * B30 Togo Vert Cypress GHW
> * B30 Togo Etain RGHW
> * B25 Swift Sauge GHW
> * K25 Sombrero Black GHW
> * K28 Togo Blue Nuit GHW
> 
> You can see I want to add some lighter color neutrals and a Kelly, since most are dark colors and I have more Birkins. I like gold, etoupe, Gris asphalte, Gris Tourterelle but I’m dying for a B30 Novillo Gold GHW! You think that’s a color worth getting an SO for it is it more common and should I wait for a regular offering?? Help! I am so excited!!


You should move this entire post to the Official Special Orders thread, as this one is for received SOs, but I don’t believe Novillo is a SO option, if that helps you narrow your choices.


----------



## DDCHA

acrowcounted said:


> You should move this entire post to the Official Special Orders thread, as this one is for received SOs, but I don’t believe Novillo is a SO option, if that helps you narrow your choices.



Thank you so much...sorry! [emoji51] hope to be visiting this thread in a few mos!


----------



## DDCHA

I am over the moon after being offered my second SO order today. I need help deciding !

My collection currently includes:
* B35 Togo Graphite PHW
* B30 Chèvre Black PBHW
* B30 Togo Vert Cypress GHW
* B30 Togo Etain RGHW
* B25 Swift Sauge GHW
* K25 Sombrero Black GHW 
* K28 Togo Blue Nuit GHW

You can see I want to add some lighter color neutrals and a Kelly, since most are dark colors and I have more Birkins. I like gold, etoupe, Gris asphalte, Gris Tourterelle but I’m dying for a B30 Novillo Gold GHW! You think that’s a color worth getting an SO for it is it more common and should I wait for a regular offering?? Help! I am so excited!!


----------



## nymeria

DDCHA said:


> I am over the moon after being offered my second SO order today. I need help deciding !
> 
> My collection currently includes:
> * B35 Togo Graphite PHW
> * B30 Chèvre Black PBHW
> * B30 Togo Vert Cypress GHW
> * B30 Togo Etain RGHW
> * B25 Swift Sauge GHW
> * K25 Sombrero Black GHW
> * K28 Togo Blue Nuit GHW
> 
> You can see I want to add some lighter color neutrals and a Kelly, since most are dark colors and I have more Birkins. I like gold, etoupe, Gris asphalte, Gris Tourterelle but I’m dying for a B30 Novillo Gold GHW! You think that’s a color worth getting an SO for it is it more common and should I wait for a regular offering?? Help! I am so excited!!


Congrats!! That is SO exciting!! 
Below is the link to the correct page on this thread that will allow you to see the external colors and leathers available this year. Scroll a bit more and you can find the interior ones offered as well. Note that just because a color is offered for the outside does NOT mean it is automatically offered for the interior- despite what people may tell you. You can also find all the versions ( bicolor etc.) as well as thread options ( I think? I can't recall if the threads were ever actually shown- but there are much more knowledgeable people here who can give you those references.).
Just have fun and enjoy the entire process!

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...see-5446-for-new-season-chart.925735/page-364


----------



## DDCHA

nymeria said:


> Congrats!! That is SO exciting!!
> Below is the link to the correct page on this thread that will allow you to see the external colors and leathers available this year. Scroll a bit more and you can find the interior ones offered as well. Note that just because a color is offered for the outside does NOT mean it is automatically offered for the interior- despite what people may tell you. You can also find all the versions ( bicolor etc.) as well as thread options ( I think? I can't recall if the threads were ever actually shown- but there are much more knowledgeable people here who can give you those references.).
> Just have fun and enjoy the entire process!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...see-5446-for-new-season-chart.925735/page-364


Thank you Nymeria!  Do you think I should wait for a future gold that may be offered to me or should I just design my dream Gold bag???


----------



## nymeria

sent you a pm


----------



## DDCHA

nymeria said:


> Congrats!! That is SO exciting!!
> Below is the link to the correct page on this thread that will allow you to see the external colors and leathers available this year. Scroll a bit more and you can find the interior ones offered as well. Note that just because a color is offered for the outside does NOT mean it is automatically offered for the interior- despite what people may tell you. You can also find all the versions ( bicolor etc.) as well as thread options ( I think? I can't recall if the threads were ever actually shown- but there are much more knowledgeable people here who can give you those references.).
> Just have fun and enjoy the entire process!
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...see-5446-for-new-season-chart.925735/page-364


Thanks so much for all your help!!  Apologize if everyone is posting repeat links...just jumped in from excitement!!


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

honhon said:


> thank you!! its K25 chèvre rouge H x rouge de coeur and permabrass hardware


What color stitching?


----------



## honhon

Chicagobaggirl said:


> What color stitching?


i didn't request, i guess it was the regular thread choice H makes


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## fice16

Dear all, I would like to share with you my joy of bringing out my dream B25 Togo in Anemone color (interior is Blue Sapphire).  This SO took around 7 months to arrive.

Thanks for letting me share this joyous moment with you.


----------



## fice16

SO Interior


----------



## westcoastgal

fice16 said:


> SO Interior
> 
> View attachment 4671056


Your purse is gorgeous. Such a color pop!


----------



## Evita98

fice16 said:


> Dear all, I would like to share with you my joy of bringing out my dream B25 Togo in Anemone color (interior is Blue Sapphire).  This SO took around 7 months to arrive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this joyous moment with you.
> 
> View attachment 4671043


Very gorgeous! 
Is it togo leather?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fice16 said:


> Dear all, I would like to share with you my joy of bringing out my dream B25 Togo in Anemone color (interior is Blue Sapphire).  This SO took around 7 months to arrive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this joyous moment with you.
> 
> View attachment 4671043


*aWWWWW I love anemone!!! Your SO baby looks beautiful!!!! Not a long wait at all!!! Congrats! *


----------



## fice16

Evita98 said:


> Very gorgeous!
> Is it togo leather?



Yes, it is togo leather.   
I didn't pick chevre as it was not an option when I placed the SO.
I like how the Anemone togo B25 turns out though.  This batch of Anemone togo leather is a nice rich pop under direct sunlight and white light.


----------



## fice16

Israeli_Flava said:


> *aWWWWW I love anemone!!! Your SO baby looks beautiful!!!! Not a long wait at all!!! Congrats! *



Thank you.    I was glad that the wait for this B25 was shorter than I anticipated.


----------



## skybluesky

fice16 said:


> Dear all, I would like to share with you my joy of bringing out my dream B25 Togo in Anemone color (interior is Blue Sapphire).  This SO took around 7 months to arrive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this joyous moment with you.
> 
> View attachment 4671043



Congratulations!  Is that brushed gold hardware or regular hardware?


----------



## fice16

skybluesky said:


> Congratulations!  Is that brushed gold hardware or regular hardware?



Thank you.  It is brushed gold hardware.


----------



## hopiko

fice16 said:


> SO Interior
> 
> View attachment 4671056


Congratulations!  Your new bag is stunning!


----------



## hopiko

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally got the chance to go and collect my new baby, she took 15 months.
> 
> K28 Rouge Casaque and Rose Tyrian interior, love at first sight but not loving the part where you have to pay


This is soooooooo pretty!  Congrats on the gorgeous new addition to your collection!


----------



## fice16

hopiko said:


> Congratulations!  Your new bag is stunning!



Thank you.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

fice16 said:


> Dear all, I would like to share with you my joy of bringing out my dream B25 Togo in Anemone color (interior is Blue Sapphire).  This SO took around 7 months to arrive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this joyous moment with you.
> 
> View attachment 4671043


Absolutely fabulous


----------



## fice16

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Absolutely fabulous



Thank you.


----------



## GoldFish8

fice16 said:


> Dear all, I would like to share with you my joy of bringing out my dream B25 Togo in Anemone color (interior is Blue Sapphire).  This SO took around 7 months to arrive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this joyous moment with you.
> 
> View attachment 4671043


Omg soooo gorgeous!!! I’ve been wanting an anemone so much lately. Also soooo happy that your Togo SO came in so quickly! I’m eagerly awaiting mine.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

fice16 said:


> SO Interior
> 
> View attachment 4671056


This is beautiful! Congrats and great choices!


----------



## terinicola

I just got offered my first special order!!!!!!!!
I'm way too excited, I have idea where to even start.
I love chevre, and Togo (dislike Epsom) 

Current bag list:
Mini lindy in Gold/GHW
Picotin 18 anemone/GHW
Kelly 28 retourne etoupe/GHW
Evelyne TPM etoupe/GHW

I'm think maybe a birkin 25 or 30? But I love how the kelly has a shoulder bag, so I would think maybe a kelly 32?
Or theres a constance because I think they only offer RGHW in the constance?
I really do love the Chevre Rouge H with a lighter inside?
Thoughts/guidance??


----------



## westcoastgal

terinicola said:


> I just got offered my first special order!!!!!!!!
> I'm way too excited, I have idea where to even start.
> I love chevre, and Togo (dislike Epsom)
> 
> Current bag list:
> Mini lindy in Gold/GHW
> Picotin 18 anemone/GHW
> Kelly 28 retourne etoupe/GHW
> Evelyne TPM etoupe/GHW
> 
> I'm think maybe a birkin 25 or 30? But I love how the kelly has a shoulder bag, so I would think maybe a kelly 32?
> Or theres a constance because I think they only offer RGHW in the constance?
> I really do love the Chevre Rouge H with a lighter inside?
> Thoughts/guidance??


There’s a few ways to approach SOs: by rarity (what one can’t normally get) but then you might design a custom bag that you don’t really want. I think you should envision your dream bag and size. It might help that you mentioned birkin first, maybe that’s a sign? If you can try on any samples the store has so you can gage the size. Chèvre and Togo are my favorite leathers too.


----------



## lil tote

Has anyone done a SO in anemone chevre and can share some pictures please? I’m debating between anemone in Togo or chèvre for my first SO (so excited to be offered the opportunity!). I am thinking of asking for a b25.  
Thanks!


----------



## fice16

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg soooo gorgeous!!! I’ve been wanting an anemone so much lately. Also soooo happy that your Togo SO came in so quickly! I’m eagerly awaiting mine.



Thank you.  Anemone is indeed a beautiful color.  I hope your Anemone will arrive soon too.


----------



## fice16

acrowcounted said:


> This is beautiful! Congrats and great choices!



Thank you.


----------



## Meta

terinicola said:


> I just got offered my first special order!!!!!!!!
> I'm way too excited, I have idea where to even start.
> I love chevre, and Togo (dislike Epsom)
> 
> Current bag list:
> Mini lindy in Gold/GHW
> Picotin 18 anemone/GHW
> Kelly 28 retourne etoupe/GHW
> Evelyne TPM etoupe/GHW
> 
> I'm think maybe a birkin 25 or 30? But I love how the kelly has a shoulder bag, so I would think maybe a kelly 32?
> Or theres a constance because I think they only offer RGHW in the constance?
> I really do love the Chevre Rouge H with a lighter inside?
> Thoughts/guidance??


 on your offer to place your first SO! 

Please read the quoted post below, which I think is handy/helpful.  Just to note that as of now, Kelly Lakis is no longer offered and rghw is available _*only*_ for Constance and Birkin.



periogirl28 said:


> Here is my 2 pence worth of *How to Place an SO*. Again.
> Hurrah for the magic SO Box which is super helpful.
> 
> *Step 1*) Look at your current collection and decide what is the *style* you want to request as first priority. I suggest having  2-3 choices just in case. This includes the size and also for Kellys, whether Retourne or Sellier. Consider rarer styles which are not always ordered e.g. The Bolide or Kelly Lakis.
> 
> *Step 2*) Decide on* colour and leather*. There are now very helpful posters who get to share the current lists offered. Do refer to that on the relevant threads. If you have not been offered an exotic SO, leave that alone. This is tricky because we all know not all colours and leather combinations are offered AND colours look different in various leathers. Please note that the list now remain more or less the same for 2 rounds and only change in AW i.e. around September.
> If you insist on colours outside this list there is no guarantee you will get what you what. Not that there is a guarantee with Hermes anyway! There is now only bi-colour options, which makes things a little less complex and a lot more elegant.
> 
> *Step 3*) Choose your* hardware and stitch*. Please take note that at the moment Rose Gold only for Constance but I am very sure if one is patient they will offer it for B/Ks soon. There is PHW, GHW, Brushed PHW, brushed GHW and Permabrass also. Guilloche and Enamel hardware has NEVER been offered for SO.
> Stitch colours which are not shown in the SO Box can be offered. This depends on your store and you SA.
> 
> *Step 4*) Decide if you want *initials*, which is self explanatory. I am not sure if currently the special pockets are still being offered. In the past, we had the option to customise internal pockets or swap them around, e.g.  zip or open slot.
> 
> *After your store places the order, it cannot be changed. At all.
> Take note of what you ordered. *
> 
> After that, the best advice my SA has given me is to *forget you ever placed this order. *You will not get an confirmation email and unlesss it is cancelled, the store does not know what stage the bag is at. SAs can tell you if it is still in the system which means it is queued and will be made. Then on that magic day, depending where you are, you get an email/ call to collect your magic bag. I think generally one has to collect it personally now. I can only speak from my own experience and I get an email from FSH leather department. They will hold the bag until you visit or you can pay by bank transfer and collect the bag later. Retournes do not arrive faster than Selliers. They just seem that way. Birkins may arrive faster than Kellys. Because Kellys are harder to make. Constances take even longer. Exotics are the worse.
> 
> Last piece of advice which I myself forget. Check the bag very carefully when you receive it. In the excitement of finally getting your SO, overcome by the new bag scent and the unboxing, we all forget this.
> *Congrats on being offered a chance to place your SO. HTH! *


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

lil tote said:


> Has anyone done a SO in anemone chevre and can share some pictures please? I’m debating between anemone in Togo or chèvre for my first SO (so excited to be offered the opportunity!). I am thinking of asking for a b25.
> Thanks!



I have. Both colors are beautiful in either leather. I personally prefer Togo leather to chèvre just in general but go with whichever you love more. Both leathers take the color beautifully!


----------



## dharma

Gorgeous bags! I love anemone in chevre. The kelly looks like epsom but it could be the photo.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

dharma said:


> Gorgeous bags! I love anemone in chevre. The kelly looks like epsom but it could be the photo.



Yes it is. That is my friends bag.


----------



## terinicola

Meta said:


> on your offer to place your first SO!
> 
> Please read the quoted post below, which I think is handy/helpful.  Just to note that as of now, Kelly Lakis is no longer offered and rghw is available _*only*_ for Constance and Birkin.



They're offering RGHW in a birkin?!?! I feel like I have my top bag choice now...


----------



## designerdiva40

hopiko said:


> This is soooooooo pretty!  Congrats on the gorgeous new addition to your collection!



Thanks


----------



## designerdiva40

fice16 said:


> Dear all, I would like to share with you my joy of bringing out my dream B25 Togo in Anemone color (interior is Blue Sapphire).  This SO took around 7 months to arrive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this joyous moment with you.
> 
> View attachment 4671043


Gorgeous SO, I have an Anemone Birkin from when the colour was first released and I still love it as much as the day I went to collect it, it’s still the only H bag that made me gasp when I saw the colour, I’ve never had that with any of my others


----------



## Notorious Pink

fice16 said:


> Dear all, I would like to share with you my joy of bringing out my dream B25 Togo in Anemone color (interior is Blue Sapphire).  This SO took around 7 months to arrive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this joyous moment with you.
> 
> View attachment 4671043


Gorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## lil tote

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> I have. Both colors are beautiful in either leather. I personally prefer Togo leather to chèvre just in general but go with whichever you love more. Both leathers take the color beautifully!
> 
> View attachment 4672022



thank you so much for sharing the picture! The bags are gorgeous and the color picks up beautifully  do you mind if I dm you about your thoughts on chevre vs togo please? I’ve not had a bag in chevre before, just slgs.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## aosyd

After 3yrs, it shows up!


----------



## SPBiaes

Urh, just made an appointment with my SA to have my SO placed in early March. February please go faster! haha


----------



## foxyqt

aosyd said:


> After 3yrs, it shows up!



Beautiful! I didn't know you can SO Lettre Kellys! Is this a size 25? Please tell us more


----------



## GNIPPOHS

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally got the chance to go and collect my new baby, she took 15 months.
> 
> K28 Rouge Casaque and Rose Tyrian interior, love at first sight but not loving the part where you have to pay





fice16 said:


> Dear all, I would like to share with you my joy of bringing out my dream B25 Togo in Anemone color (interior is Blue Sapphire).  This SO took around 7 months to arrive.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share this joyous moment with you.
> 
> View attachment 4671043



congrats ladies two very vibrant and beautiful colors


----------



## sunyeo78

SPBiaes said:


> Urh, just made an appointment with my SA to have my SO placed in early March. February please go faster! haha


Congratulations! I just did my first SO not so long ago. Amazing! Enjoy yourself! What are you thinking?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aosyd said:


> After 3yrs, it shows up!


SO or PO? 
CONGRATSsssss she is stunning!


----------



## acrowcounted

foxyqt said:


> Beautiful! I didn't know you can SO Lettre Kellys! Is this a size 25? Please tell us more


You could (can?) SO lettre Kelly’s but only in size 28 I believe and only in predefined color arrangements. You basically would choose, “Letter M, red colorway, brushed GHW” and that was the end of the customization. I’m not sure if this is still available for the 2019/2020 season.


----------



## DDCHA

acrowcounted said:


> You could (can?) SO lettre Kelly’s but only in size 28 I believe and only in predefined color arrangements. You basically would choose, “Letter M, red colorway, brushed GHW” and that was the end of the customization. I’m not sure if this is still available for the 2019/2020 season.


Totally gorgeous and worth the 3 year wait IMO!! So are the two different blues the ACTUAL color of the leather (they also all look like different leathers...are they??) or is it painted on like the Goyard or LV personalizing of the St. Louis/Never full totes? Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

DDCHA said:


> Totally gorgeous and worth the 3 year wait IMO!! So are the two different blues the ACTUAL color of the leather (they also all look like different leathers...are they??) or is it painted on like the Goyard or LV personalizing of the St. Louis/Never full totes? Thanks!


Sorry if I’ve confused folks, I’m not the poster of the beautiful lettre Kelly, just giving general info. The lettre kellys are stitched like patchwork using different colors of different leathers. Thus they are more labor intensive than the typical Kelly and I believe cost a bit extra. ETA I’m actually not sure how the leather is pieced together as we don’t see any stitching but yes, they are separate pieces of leather somehow fused together.


----------



## DDCHA

acrowcounted said:


> Sorry if I’ve confused folks, I’m not the poster of the beautiful lettre Kelly, just giving general info. The lettre kellys are stitched like patchwork using different colors of different leathers. Thus they are more labor intensive than the typical Kelly and I believe cost a bit extra. ETA I’m actually not sure how the leather is pieced together as we don’t see any stitching but yes, they are separate pieces of leather somehow fused together.



Wowzers. No wonder it takes 3 years. Soooo gorgeous though!! Thanks for the info! Always learning new things about H....


----------



## periogirl28

DDCHA said:


> Totally gorgeous and worth the 3 year wait IMO!! So are the two different blues the ACTUAL color of the leather (they also all look like different leathers...are they??) or is it painted on like the Goyard or LV personalizing of the St. Louis/Never full totes? Thanks!





acrowcounted said:


> Sorry if I’ve confused folks, I’m not the poster of the beautiful lettre Kelly, just giving general info. The lettre kellys are stitched like patchwork using different colors of different leathers. Thus they are more labor intensive than the typical Kelly and I believe cost a bit extra. ETA I’m actually not sure how the leather is pieced together as we don’t see any stitching but yes, they are separate pieces of leather somehow fused together.



The leather is inlaid and not sewn together so I believe it’s pieced together like a jigsaw puzzle and glued down. Other bags eg the Endless Road Bolide which I also saw in person has leather pieces actually sewn down, more like leather appliqué.  The Lettre is no longer available for SO this round.


----------



## Meta

DDCHA said:


> Wowzers. No wonder it takes 3 years. Soooo gorgeous though!! Thanks for the info! Always learning new things about H....


There's a thread on Lettre Kelly here that might interest you. 

The Kelly Lettre was offered as an SO option placed during FW18 and SS19. I think @aosyd didn't mention that the 3 year wait included a cancellation for a Chevre Kelly which was shared here. So overall the wait for the Lettre Kelly was less the 3 years stated.


----------



## SPBiaes

sunyeo78 said:


> Congratulations! I just did my first SO not so long ago. Amazing! Enjoy yourself! What are you thinking?


Haha I really don’t know at the moment because I have so many ideas that I want to try! My list of possibilities atm is like this:

K25 Sellier in gris asphalt or vert vertigo ostrich with brushed gold HW;
B25 in blue hydra or vert titien chèvre mysore with brushed palladium or rose gold HW, respectively;
B35 in gris etain or malachite swift with brushed gold HW.

And the thing is, I can only choose one, and who knows what’s really gonna happen when I actually start my SO process!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Ok all here is my dilemma! I am sorry if this is not the correct thread to post in. I just got a call that my SO from September 2017 just arrived! K32 togo, retourne etoupe BGHW craie interior and stitching, great!
Dilemma, since the almost 3 year wait I have acquired a K32 sellier PHW epsom etoupe and am not sure if I should take the SO? Any sage words here would be greatly appreciated. Would it just be too much to have both bags? It took so long for this SO that my wonderful SA and SM said let's just place another SO this one is never coming!


----------



## cravin

If you no longer want it, folks decline to buy their SO all the time.  Your SA and SM will understand that it took too long and that you bought something else similar. 

The boutique will be able to sell it in a heartbeat and someone will be feeling extremely fortunate to get a horseshoe bag. It’s how my wife got her Togo sellier kelly.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Rhl2987

SPBiaes said:


> Haha I really don’t know at the moment because I have so many ideas that I want to try! My list of possibilities atm is like this:
> 
> K25 Sellier in gris asphalt or vert vertigo ostrich with brushed gold HW;
> B25 in blue hydra or vert titien chèvre mysore with brushed palladium or rose gold HW, respectively;
> B35 in gris etain or malachite swift with brushed gold HW.
> 
> And the thing is, I can only choose one, and who knows what’s really gonna happen when I actually start my SO process!!


I love a couple of your ideas so much! I don't believe you can do a B35 in swift. K25 sellier Gris Asphalt ostrich (but with permabrass) was among the top of the bags on my list! It's stunning. Vert Titien chèvre is also unbelievably beautiful. I ended up going with Raisin and blue indigo chèvre as I've never done a bi-color exterior SO and I love those two colors in chèvre.

My first SO placed, and the only one received, was blue hydra chèvre. I love it but it's super bright! My second SO was pink and my others are neutral (no others received yet).


----------



## Rhl2987

Hermeaddict said:


> Ok all here is my dilemma! I am sorry if this is not the correct thread to post in. I just got a call that my SO from September 2017 just arrived! K32 togo, retourne etoupe BGHW craie interior and stitching, great!
> Dilemma, since the almost 3 year wait I have acquired a K32 sellier PHW epsom etoupe and am not sure if I should take the SO? Any sage words here would be greatly appreciated. Would it just be too much to have both bags? It took so long for this SO that my wonderful SA and SM said let's just place another SO this one is never coming!


I would not get it. Those two are very similar. I agree with cravin that your store SA and SM will understand.


----------



## hopiko

Hermeaddict said:


> Ok all here is my dilemma! I am sorry if this is not the correct thread to post in. I just got a call that my SO from September 2017 just arrived! K32 togo, retourne etoupe BGHW craie interior and stitching, great!
> Dilemma, since the almost 3 year wait I have acquired a K32 sellier PHW epsom etoupe and am not sure if I should take the SO? Any sage words here would be greatly appreciated. Would it just be too much to have both bags? It took so long for this SO that my wonderful SA and SM said let's just place another SO this one is never coming!


All things equal, which bag do you like/would you use more?  If it is the SO, get that and rehome the sellier.  If it is the sellier, then reject the SO. As others have said, due to the time that has elapsed, they would understand.  Personally, I love the specs of the SO and would prefer that bag. 

Good luck and let us know what you decide!


----------



## Hermeaddict

hopiko said:


> All things equal, which bag do you like/would you use more?  If it is the SO, get that and rehome the sellier.  If it is the sellier, then reject the SO. As others have said, due to the time that has elapsed, they would understand.  Personally, I love the specs of the SO and would prefer that bag.
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you decide!


Hopiko, thank you for putting into words how I feel! I loved those specs when I placed the SO 3 yrs ago and 2 years into the wait the sellier came into my world so I said yes because it seemed as if etoupe was nowhere to be had. Am going to see her and then will decide!


----------



## hopiko

Hermeaddict said:


> Hopiko, thank you for putting into words how I feel! I loved those specs when I placed the SO 3 yrs ago and 2 years into the wait the sellier came into my world so I said yes because it seemed as if etoupe was nowhere to be had. Am going to see her and then will decide!


If you love it..get it!  It is YOUR SO and the specs sound amazing.  If you lose money on a resale (hopefully not), consider it the rental fee for the time you had and used it.  
GOOD LUCK!  No matter how it turns out, you will have a gorgeous bag(s)!!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

hopiko said:


> If you love it..get it!  It is YOUR SO and the specs sound amazing.  If you lose money on a resale (hopefully not), consider it the rental fee for the time you had and used it.
> GOOD LUCK!  No matter how it turns out, you will have a gorgeous bag(s)!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Hermeaddict

cravin said:


> If you no longer want it, folks decline to buy their SO all the time.  Your SA and SM will understand that it took too long and that you bought something else similar.
> 
> The boutique will be able to sell it in a heartbeat and someone will be feeling extremely fortunate to get a horseshoe bag. It’s how my wife got her Togo sellier kelly.


Thank you Cravin! And congrats on yoir wife's kelly!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Rhl2987 said:


> I would not get it. Those two are very similar. I agree with cravin that your store SA and SM will understand.


Thank you Rhl2987!


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermeaddict said:


> Hopiko, thank you for putting into words how I feel! I loved those specs when I placed the SO 3 yrs ago and 2 years into the wait the sellier came into my world so I said yes because it seemed as if etoupe was nowhere to be had. Am going to see her and then will decide!


I would definitely buy it and then figure it out later. Eventually you’ll gravitate toward one or the other or even find that they both have a place in your life. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Hermeaddict

acrowcounted said:


> I would definitely buy it and then figure it out later. Eventually you’ll gravitate toward one or the other or even find that they both have a place in your life. Good luck deciding!


acrowcounted, I love the way you think! Thank you!


----------



## SPBiaes

Rhl2987 said:


> I love a couple of your ideas so much! I don't believe you can do a B35 in swift. K25 sellier Gris Asphalt ostrich (but with permabrass) was among the top of the bags on my list! It's stunning. Vert Titien chèvre is also unbelievably beautiful. I ended up going with Raisin and blue indigo chèvre as I've never done a bi-color exterior SO and I love those two colors in chèvre.
> 
> My first SO placed, and the only one received, was blue hydra chèvre. I love it but it's super bright! My second SO was pink and my others are neutral (no others received yet).


Now after reading your reply... I am more excited than ever!! Gotta see what interior color is still available for this season haha.


----------



## Meta

Rhl2987 said:


> I love a couple of your ideas so much! I don't believe you can do a B35 in swift.





SPBiaes said:


> Now after reading your reply... I am more excited than ever!! Gotta see what interior color is still available for this season haha.


Swift is an option for Birkin 35.


----------



## aosyd

Meta said:


> There's a thread on Lettre Kelly here that might interest you.
> 
> The Kelly Lettre was offered as an SO option placed during FW18 and SS19. I think @aosyd didn't mention that the 3 year wait included a cancellation for a Chevre Kelly which was shared here. So overall the wait for the Lettre Kelly was less the 3 years stated.



Thank you for all the questions you answered for me, because of the cancellation, I changed to Lettre Kelly in size 28 with Light Gold Hardware(not really sure the name)and it took 14 months


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aosyd said:


> Thank you for all the questions you answered for me, because of the cancellation, I changed to Lettre Kelly in size 28 with Light Gold Hardware(*not really sure the name*)and it took 14 months


Permabrass dear.


----------



## sunyeo78

SPBiaes said:


> Haha I really don’t know at the moment because I have so many ideas that I want to try! My list of possibilities atm is like this:
> 
> K25 Sellier in gris asphalt or vert vertigo ostrich with brushed gold HW;
> B25 in blue hydra or vert titien chèvre mysore with brushed palladium or rose gold HW, respectively;
> B35 in gris etain or malachite swift with brushed gold HW.
> 
> And the thing is, I can only choose one, and who knows what’s really gonna happen when I actually start my SO process!!



All sound amazing! I am so excited for you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## foxyqt

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally got the chance to go and collect my new baby, she took 15 months.
> 
> K28 Rouge Casaque and Rose Tyrian interior, love at first sight but not loving the part where you have to pay



Lovvve the red/pink combo! Congrats!


----------



## Sadiasy

Just picked up mine today!!! Kelly 28 sellier Epsom noir with malachite interior. Will post pics later! I got it so so fast - only 4.5 months!!


----------



## Sadiasy

Here are some pics! The last one is a pic of the color swatches from when I placed my order. 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sadiasy said:


> Just picked up mine today!!! Kelly 28 sellier Epsom noir with malachite interior. Will post pics later! I got it so so fast - only 4.5 months!!


----------



## nymeria

Sadiasy said:


> Here are some pics! The last one is a pic of the color swatches from when I placed my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676943
> View attachment 4676944
> View attachment 4676946
> View attachment 4676945


Beautiful combo! Enjoy!!


----------



## JeanGranger

Does anyone know how long roughly for let hart Strap custom order? Thanks


----------



## Hermeaddict

Forgive me if I am not suppose to post this here.
Had anyone been offered the opportunity to design their own watch and how was it? TIA!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Hermeaddict said:


> Forgive me if I am not suppose to post this here.
> Has anyone been offered the opportunity to design their own watch and how was it? TIA!


----------



## Hermeaddict

I placed an SO today for a watch!!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Here she is, 3 years in the waiting! And to my suprise she had constrast piping!


----------



## corgimom11

Hermeaddict said:


> Forgive me if I am not suppose to post this here.
> Had anyone been offered the opportunity to design their own watch and how was it? TIA!





Hermeaddict said:


> I placed an SO today for a watch!!!



I did this earlier this week, it was a fun experience. It was a Cape Cod 23mm. I was glad to be able to order exactly what I wanted! Mine is the one with the diamonds on the outer edges of the watch. I got a mother of pearl with diamond markers for the face. Barenia band and my anniversary date engraved.


----------



## terinicola

Me too!!!! the Cape Cod 23mm
I got the etoupe crocodile matte band with a mother of pearl face and the diamond markers with my initials engraved on the back!!!
I'm so excited
also, it told you when it would be delivered!!!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

terinicola said:


> Me too!!!! the Cape Cod 23mm
> I got the etoupe crocodile matte band with a mother of pearl face and the diamond markers with my initials engraved on the back!!!
> I'm so excited
> also, it told you when it would be delivered!!!!


We are going  to be twins, but I also got the matte blue saphire croc strap to switch to when needed!


----------



## terinicola

Hermeaddict said:


> We are going  to be twins, but I also got the matte blue saphire croc strap to switch to when needed!



funny thing is my SA showed me this as I was placing my first SO order for a B30!!!
I told her it was an Hermes SO day galore for me!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Hermeaddict said:


> Here she is, 3 years in the waiting! And to my suprise she had constrast piping!


Gorgeous! Could you share the specs please!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Gorgeous! Could you share the specs please!


Thanks Pinkfairyjade! She is a K32 togo etoupe with craie interior and piping (which was a happy mistake as that is not an SO option as of now and makes her very unique to my K32 sellier PHW etoupe) BGHW!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Jacksie

Any metallic thread options on a Special Order?


----------



## DDCHA

Just placed my second SO order!! I went in to do a return and my SA surprised me!

B30 Togo in GA, RGHW and Grape interior!

Is grape same as Raisin or prunoir?? Or is that it’s own color? Looked very dark...


----------



## Meta

Jacksie said:


> Any metallic thread options on a Special Order?


No


DDCHA said:


> Just placed my second SO order!! I went in to do a return and my SA surprised me!
> 
> B30 Togo in GA, RGHW and Grape interior!
> 
> Is grape same as Raisin or prunoir?? Or is that it’s own color? Looked very dark...


 I believe Grape is Raisin


----------



## DDCHA

Meta said:


> No
> 
> I believe Grape is Raisin



Thank you thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## DDCHA

By the way, has anyone ever gotten the imprint option? Wondering if I try it behind one of the sangles, but not sure. Any thoughts from those who have had it done?


----------



## QuelleFromage

DDCHA said:


> Just placed my second SO order!! I went in to do a return and my SA surprised me!
> 
> B30 Togo in GA, RGHW and Grape interior!
> 
> Is grape same as Raisin or prunoir?? Or is that it’s own color? Looked very dark...


Raisin is the French word for grape....same color.


----------



## terinicola

My B30 verso
Vert titien exterior and Jaune ambre interior with tonal stitching and BGHW.
Now time to forget about her until she comes in.

It really was so hard to pick, I dont think I even really knew what I wanted until I saw it all put together.
One thing I didnt change was I wanted Chevre!


----------



## foxyqt

Sadiasy said:


> Here are some pics! The last one is a pic of the color swatches from when I placed my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676943
> View attachment 4676944
> View attachment 4676946
> View attachment 4676945



Love a classic with a pop of color! Beautiful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fice16 said:


> Thank you.    I was glad that the wait for this B25 was shorter than I anticipated.


Well you just spoke to my heart as I am waiting on a B25 myself heehee
It's been 3 months, 2 weeks, 1 day, 5 hours and 36 minutes since I placed mine


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sadiasy said:


> Here are some pics! The last one is a pic of the color swatches from when I placed my order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4676943
> View attachment 4676944
> View attachment 4676946
> View attachment 4676945


A gorgeous classic!!! So fast too!!! Oh happy day!


----------



## Rhl2987

terinicola said:


> My B30 verso
> Vert titien exterior and Jaune ambre interior with tonal stitching and BGHW.
> Now time to forget about her until she comes in.
> 
> It really was so hard to pick, I dont think I even really knew what I wanted until I saw it all put together.
> One thing I didnt change was I wanted Chevre!


Both gorgeous colors!!


----------



## DDCHA

QuelleFromage said:


> Raisin is the French word for grape....same color.


Thank you!


----------



## DDCHA

So I'm getting a little worried because even though my SA said Raisin is an option, it's not on the interior color chart.  She said she'd be happy to check, but she asked for my second color choice.  I have no idea!! I didn't have one and it's nice to look at the color swatches back to back, not just shoot a color out there, right?  Any suggestions for what would look good on the inside of a B30 Gris Asphalte?  Vert Cypress is a possible runner up...but really hoping for Raisin!!


----------



## skybluesky

DDCHA said:


> So I'm getting a little worried because even though my SA said Raisin is an option, it's not on the interior color chart.  She said she'd be happy to check, but she asked for my second color choice.  I have no idea!! I didn't have one and it's nice to look at the color swatches back to back, not just shoot a color out there, right?  Any suggestions for what would look good on the inside of a B30 Gris Asphalte?  Vert Cypress is a possible runner up...but really hoping for Raisin!!



Is Anemone an option for the interior?  I know it's darker than raisin and more of a pop color, but it's in the purple family.  Maybe etain?  I'm sorry, I can't find the chart that someone posted a while ago.


----------



## DDCHA

skybluesky said:


> Is Anemone an option for the interior?  I know it's darker than raisin and more of a pop color, but it's in the purple family.  Maybe etain?  I'm sorry, I can't find the chart that someone posted a while ago.


Oooo...maybe!  Thanks for the suggestion! I know I'm frantically looking too!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted




----------



## acrowcounted

@DDCHA  Bordeaux or Prunoir are probably your closest choices to Raisin.


----------



## TeeCee77

DDCHA said:


> Oooo...maybe!  Thanks for the suggestion! I know I'm frantically looking too!


Rose Pourpre would be beautiful!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

terinicola said:


> My B30 verso
> Vert titien exterior and Jaune ambre interior with tonal stitching and BGHW.
> Now time to forget about her until she comes in.
> 
> It really was so hard to pick, I dont think I even really knew what I wanted until I saw it all put together.
> One thing I didnt change was I wanted Chevre!


I love what you picked!


----------



## DDCHA

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 4679177



you are a lifesaver!!! thank you....!!!


----------



## DDCHA

acrowcounted said:


> @DDCHA  Bordeaux or Prunoir are probably your closest choices to Raisin.


Yes was thinking those as definite options...


----------



## AndyMor

DDCHA said:


> So I'm getting a little worried because even though my SA said Raisin is an option, it's not on the interior color chart.  She said she'd be happy to check, but she asked for my second color choice.  I have no idea!! I didn't have one and it's nice to look at the color swatches back to back, not just shoot a color out there, right?  Any suggestions for what would look good on the inside of a B30 Gris Asphalte?  Vert Cypress is a possible runner up...but really hoping for Raisin!!


 For what it’s worth, I placed an SO last year with raisin as the interior and it was accepted. Not sure if it was on the interior color chart then either. Good luck and congratulations on your order!


----------



## DDCHA

AndyMor said:


> For what it’s worth, I placed an SO last year with raisin as the interior and it was accepted. Not sure if it was on the interior color chart then either. Good luck and congratulations on your order!


Thank you! SO excited. Ooo let's hope Raisin is a go!  This makes me feel better.  What are the specs of your bag??


----------



## QuelleFromage

DDCHA said:


> Thank you! SO excited. Ooo let's hope Raisin is a go!  This makes me feel better.  What are the specs of your bag??


I'm sorry to say I think Raisin was available last year but is not this year. Your exterior is so neutral you can do any color you love. Bordeaux would be beautiful if you are looking for a dark jewel tone (which Raisin is); so would a dark blue or green. Anemone and Bleu Electrique are beautiful pops of color.


----------



## Notorious Pink

skybluesky said:


> Is Anemone an option for the interior?  I know it's darker than raisin and more of a pop color, but it's in the purple family.  Maybe etain?  I'm sorry, I can't find the chart that someone posted a while ago.


Raisin is actually much darker than anemone.


----------



## DDCHA

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm sorry to say I think Raisin was available last year but is not this year. Your exterior is so neutral you can do any color you love. Bordeaux would be beautiful if you are looking for a dark jewel tone (which Raisin is); so would a dark blue or green. Anemone and Bleu Electrique are beautiful pops of color.


I'm thinking Anemone and RP might be beautiful pops of color for sure.  As much as I loooove Bordeaux (I have a Lindy 30 in Bordeaux), I'm reminded of that horrible Armadillo red velvet cake from Steel Magnolias if I had GA and Bordeaux on inside...anyone remember that cake???


----------



## skybluesky

Notorious Pink said:


> Raisin is actually much darker than anemone.


Good point, thank you!  My dyslexia struck!  I got the order mixed up with my words.


----------



## skybluesky

DDCHA said:


> I'm thinking Anemone and RP might be beautiful pops of color for sure.  As much as I loooove Bordeaux (I have a Lindy 30 in Bordeaux), I'm reminded of that horrible Armadillo red velvet cake from Steel Magnolias if I had GA and Bordeaux on inside...anyone remember that cake???



I don't think Anemone is available for the inside, but Rose Pourpre is!  As long as you know that RP is a lot lighter and pinker and more of a pop color than Raisin.  I think that would be beautiful with your GA.


----------



## DDCHA

skybluesky said:


> I don't think Anemone is available for the inside, but Rose Pourpre is!  As long as you know that RP is a lot lighter and pinker and more of a pop color than Raisin.  I think that would be beautiful with your GA.



Yes two definitely different camps for sure but both gorgeous!


----------



## QuelleFromage

DDCHA said:


> I'm thinking Anemone and RP might be beautiful pops of color for sure.  As much as I loooove Bordeaux (I have a Lindy 30 in Bordeaux), I'm reminded of that horrible Armadillo red velvet cake from Steel Magnolias if I had GA and Bordeaux on inside...anyone remember that cake???


I wasn't looking at the list when I made suggestions but if it were me I would probably do RP (I love grey and pink), BE, Rouge Grenat, or if you don't mind chancing a brown batch Rouge H. My last Birkin SO is Rouge H interior and while it is a little more brown than I wanted it's still a lovely contrast to the Noir I chose. 
(I saw Steel Magnolias but don't remember any of it...)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

skybluesky said:


> Good point, thank you!  My dyslexia struck!  I got the order mixed up with my words.


Hey I get H things mixed up all the time!

PS I love your avatar


----------



## skybluesky

Notorious Pink said:


> Hey I get H things mixed up all the time!
> 
> PS I love your avatar



Aww, thank you, NP!  Your knowledge inspires all of us here!  

My avatar is of my B30!  My husband took a picture and used an app that kind of gives it a tiffany/leaf-esque overlay.


----------



## bluerosespf

Less than 5 months! I think that’s a record for me. B30 Gold Togo with Rose Pourpre interior and PHW.


----------



## TeeCee77

bluerosespf said:


> Less than 5 months! I think that’s a record for me. B30 Gold Togo with Rose Pourpre interior and PHW.
> 
> View attachment 4680654
> View attachment 4680653


OMG this is awesome!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bluerosespf said:


> Less than 5 months! I think that’s a record for me. B30 Gold Togo with Rose Pourpre interior and PHW.
> 
> View attachment 4680654
> View attachment 4680653


Wow! Fast !!!
Congrats!!! Gold looks so diff wo contrast stitching...
Love the pop poupre!!!!


----------



## LKNN

Lovely- congrats!
What threading color is this? 



bluerosespf said:


> Less than 5 months! I think that’s a record for me. B30 Gold Togo with Rose Pourpre interior and PHW.
> 
> View attachment 4680654
> View attachment 4680653


----------



## bluerosespf

LKNN said:


> Lovely- congrats!
> What threading color is this?



Rose Shéhérazade.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bluerosespf said:


> Less than 5 months! I think that’s a record for me. B30 Gold Togo with Rose Pourpre interior and PHW.
> 
> View attachment 4680654
> View attachment 4680653


LOVE Gold with a pop color. Changing from Naturel stitching makes such a difference too. Beautiful


----------



## Notorious Pink

bluerosespf said:


> Less than 5 months! I think that’s a record for me. B30 Gold Togo with Rose Pourpre interior and PHW.
> 
> View attachment 4680654
> View attachment 4680653


Beautiful!


----------



## califl

terinicola said:


> My B30 verso
> Vert titien exterior and Jaune ambre interior with tonal stitching and BGHW.
> Now time to forget about her until she comes in.
> 
> It really was so hard to pick, I dont think I even really knew what I wanted until I saw it all put together.
> One thing I didnt change was I wanted Chevre!


Ooooooohhh! This is a great combination. Excited for you!!


----------



## Jacksie

Hermes Orlando currently doing watch SO


----------



## jh88

Hi everyone! I have been lucky enough to be invited to make a special order by my SA. But I have no idea where to begin. 

I would say I am fairly new to Hermes. I got my first and only Birkin only 6 months ago a black Birkin in Togo size 30 with rose gold hardware. Other than that I have the a GP, Lindy and halzan.

There are a number of other bags I want, my holy grail is a Birkin 30 in etoupe. But I also want a kelly 28 in a neutral and a Constance 18 with a pop of colour.

I have given these in my wish list to my SA. But I don’t really know what to do about the SO.
Do I go boring and stick to my wish list? Do I go for something that’s probably harder to get in my store or just what I like. 
Some background. The store gets mostly Birkins, Kelly’s are harder to come by as well as Constance. Also I would also say that I have a very classic/neutral colour palette with most my Hermes bags in black and etoupe. Also I’m very practical so I tend to go for the hard wearing leathers like Clemence and Togo. So probably not that keen to explore exotics...

I have no idea how far the options go for special orders. Like can I get a Himalayan . Or the prices?!
Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I am beyond excited!!! 

thanks xx


----------



## mrsinsyder

Why don't you get something practical, like what you want, but with a fun pop? Like the etoupe B30 with a fun color interior or interesting stitching?


----------



## rk4265

I would go for a leather that they don’t offer  as wish such as chèvre. For me personally I haven’t had the opportunity for an so and If I would I would treat it as my only one and make a bag with contrast just because it’s not offered for po orders.


----------



## peppers90

Hello! I have been scrolling trying to find the current thread options.  Can someone please let me know the post number?
Thank you in advance! ❤️


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## rk4265

GoldFish8 said:


> Exterior colors for 2020  I don’t have the interior colors so hopefully someone else can add this when they place their SO!
> 
> Happy planning


Here it is


----------



## Jazzie123

I thought about it a lot, given that I like neutrals and SOs really look amazing when they are more “on the wild side” imo. There are some nice things you can do and yet go for neutral colors.
Some suggestions for neutral color palette and minimalists:
- if you go for a K (which is not often available in your store, as you said), you can choose a togo sellier (togo is common in retourne K, not sellier) or chevre (that one is more expensive though)
- add contrast stitching
- choose type of HW that is less common, such as permabrass
- add a pop of color in the interior (more visible in case of B)

By Doing one or two of these things (or all!) you can have a neutral bag that is still very personal.

and then you can also do a nice neutral bi-color bag. I especially like etoupe or one of the greys when combined with craie, in Kelly.

did I mention I was never offered a SO?


----------



## oohshinythings

Congrats! You may want to check out this thread where special orders are discussed:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-special-order-thread-see-5446-for-new-season-chart.925735/

A few quick answers to your questions:
1) Pricing - it's the same price as whatever your bag would have cost in that style, size and leather. There is no "premium" charge for a special order bag.

2) Himalayan - sadly, you can't special order a Himalayan (or a Lizard, Box, or Barenia). You can special order "regular" croc, but only if you are given a specific croc SO allocation, and those are typically 1-2 max per store per season (if at all). You can, however, special order an ostrich bag -- those are not counted as an "exotic" for the purposes of a special order.


----------



## QuelleFromage

For me as a neutrals wearer I have found the best use of a special order is to order the bag I want but with special features - for instance, I wanted a black B30, but got it in chèvre with a contrast lining, and use it all the time. 
Etoupe looks great with many colors and you can do a bicolor or contrast stitch.
I'm sure this will be moved to the main SO thread and you will get lots of advice.


----------



## Jacksie

I just got back from placing my first special order. It was an amazing experience many thanks to my fantastic SA and the wonderful store manager. I was able to order a B30 in noir chevre with malachite lining, brushed gold hardware and vert cypris stitching.


----------



## surfer

Ladies I just got a call to go in tomorrow to choose my first SO combo. It’s so unexpected! Off to research. It’s a little daunting!


----------



## jh88

Thanks for your replies.

I think I will go for something quite subtle. I like the idea of different interior colour. I also like the idea of a Togo Sellier. As I love the Sellier style but worry about box leather and am not a huge fan of the Epsom. 


mrsinsyder said:


> Why don't you get something practical, like what you want, but with a fun pop? Like the etoupe B30 with a fun color interior or interesting stitching?





rk4265 said:


> I would go for a leather that they don’t offer  as wish such as chèvre. For me personally I haven’t had the opportunity for an so and If I would I would treat it as my only one and make a bag with contrast just because it’s not offered for po orders.





Jazzie123 said:


> I thought about it a lot, given that I like neutrals and SOs really look amazing when they are more “on the wild side” imo. There are some nice things you can do and yet go for neutral colors.
> Some suggestions for neutral color palette and minimalists:
> - if you go for a K (which is not often available in your store, as you said), you can choose a togo sellier (togo is common in retourne K, not sellier) or chevre (that one is more expensive though)
> - add contrast stitching
> - choose type of HW that is less common, such as permabrass
> - add a pop of color in the interior (more visible in case of B)
> 
> By Doing one or two of these things (or all!) you can have a neutral bag that is still very personal.
> 
> and then you can also do a nice neutral bi-color bag. I especially like etoupe or one of the greys when combined with craie, in Kelly.
> 
> did I mention I was never offered a SO?





oohshinythings said:


> Congrats! You may want to check out this thread where special orders are discussed:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/official-hermes-special-order-thread-see-5446-for-new-season-chart.925735/
> 
> A few quick answers to your questions:
> 1) Pricing - it's the same price as whatever your bag would have cost in that style, size and leather. There is no "premium" charge for a special order bag.
> 
> 2) Himalayan - sadly, you can't special order a Himalayan (or a Lizard, Box, or Barenia). You can special order "regular" croc, but only if you are given a specific croc SO allocation, and those are typically 1-2 max per store per season (if at all). You can, however, special order an ostrich bag -- those are not counted as an "exotic" for the purposes of a special order.





QuelleFromage said:


> For me as a neutrals wearer I have found the best use of a special order is to order the bag I want but with special features - for instance, I wanted a black B30, but got it in chèvre with a contrast lining, and use it all the time.
> Etoupe looks great with many colors and you can do a bicolor or contrast stitch.
> I'm sure this will be moved to the main SO thread and you will get lots of advice.


----------



## omgnutella

Its my first B and it's a SO! Was deciding between Chevre or Togo but settled for the former as I feel its much more difficult to get! I'm also getting it in Size 25.

Now onwards to colour, I'd love a pink SO. But the colours available this season is limited for chevre so I'm thinking Pink Lipstick! But not sure what colours goes well with it as they did not offer Craie in Chevre.  

I love neutrals too but can't decide if I should do a Etoupe/Gris Perle or a Pink Lipstick with another colour??

Any advices?


----------



## westcoastgal

jh88 said:


> Hi everyone! I have been lucky enough to be invited to make a special order by my SA. But I have no idea where to begin.
> 
> I would say I am fairly new to Hermes. I got my first and only Birkin only 6 months ago a black Birkin in Togo size 30 with rose gold hardware. Other than that I have the a GP, Lindy and halzan.
> 
> There are a number of other bags I want, my holy grail is a Birkin 30 in etoupe. But I also want a kelly 28 in a neutral and a Constance 18 with a pop of colour.
> 
> I have given these in my wish list to my SA. But I don’t really know what to do about the SO.
> Do I go boring and stick to my wish list? Do I go for something that’s probably harder to get in my store or just what I like.
> Some background. The store gets mostly Birkins, Kelly’s are harder to come by as well as Constance. Also I would also say that I have a very classic/neutral colour palette with most my Hermes bags in black and etoupe. Also I’m very practical so I tend to go for the hard wearing leathers like Clemence and Togo. So probably not that keen to explore exotics...
> 
> I have no idea how far the options go for special orders. Like can I get a Himalayan . Or the prices?!
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated. I am beyond excited!!!
> 
> thanks xx


I would go for your holy grail, etoupe B30. I like the idea of a pop interior or brushed hardware if that appeals to you. You could also ask your SA if it’s likely your holy grail will come in soon. If she can reserve one for you, then you could order a Kelly instead since your store gets them less often. But if you order the etoupe B30, then you know you will have this bag eventually.


----------



## Rhl2987

omgnutella said:


> Its my first B and it's a SO! Was deciding between Chevre or Togo but settled for the former as I feel its much more difficult to get! I'm also getting it in Size 25.
> 
> Now onwards to colour, I'd love a pink SO. But the colours available this season is limited for chevre so I'm thinking Pink Lipstick! But not sure what colours goes well with it as they did not offer Craie in Chevre.
> 
> I love neutrals too but can't decide if I should do a Etoupe/Gris Perle or a Pink Lipstick with another colour??
> 
> Any advices?


I've owned Rose Lipstick chèvre and it's a pretty pink but not my favorite.  If you absolutely love that pink, then you should order it. Pick something you know that you'll love! Are you certain that you want to do a bi-color exterior? I've seen pictures of neutral and pink bags and they can be beautiful.

I wanted to chime in because I very recently picked up Gris Perle chèvre. It is stunning. Not a color I would have ever considered but it's a very light gray and I love it. That would be amazing with etoupe IMO. I would love to hear what version of SO you're interested in doing!


----------



## Zarie72

Rhl2987 said:


> I've owned Rose Lipstick chèvre and it's a pretty pink but not my favorite.  If you absolutely love that pink, then you should order it. Pick something you know that you'll love! Are you certain that you want to do a bi-color exterior? I've seen pictures of neutral and pink bags and they can be beautiful.
> 
> I wanted to chime in because I very recently picked up Gris Perle chèvre. It is stunning. Not a color I would have ever considered but it's a very light gray and I love it. That would be amazing with etoupe IMO. I would love to hear what version of SO you're interested in doing!




I just placed a SO for Gris Perle Chevre with RP interior..... Can you post a photo of your Gris Perle?


----------



## Rhl2987

Zarie72 said:


> I just placed a SO for Gris Perle Chevre with RP interior..... Can you post a photo of your Gris Perle?


Here you go!


----------



## omgnutella

Rhl2987 said:


> I've owned Rose Lipstick chèvre and it's a pretty pink but not my favorite.  If you absolutely love that pink, then you should order it. Pick something you know that you'll love! Are you certain that you want to do a bi-color exterior? I've seen pictures of neutral and pink bags and they can be beautiful.
> 
> I wanted to chime in because I very recently picked up Gris Perle chèvre. It is stunning. Not a color I would have ever considered but it's a very light gray and I love it. That would be amazing with etoupe IMO. I would love to hear what version of SO you're interested in doing!



Thank you for replying! Your GP is stunning! I've googled around and found the combi of RL and GP Together but I'm not sure about it.

Do you recommend a bicolor exterior? Wanted to do it to make the SO more special. Not very sure what are the colours that are rare in the previous picture I've posted that is available for SO!


----------



## Rhl2987

omgnutella said:


> Thank you for replying! Your GP is stunning! I've googled around and found the combi of RL and GP Together but I'm not sure about it.
> 
> Do you recommend a bicolor exterior? Wanted to do it to make the SO more special. Not very sure what are the colours that are rare in the previous picture I've posted that is available for SO!


Everyone is different and has different tastes. I have ordered 4 SO’s. The first two I stuck to one color exterior, a second color interior, and tonal stitching. The third I did bicolor exterior but the colors are so close and fairly neutral (raisin and blue indigo), with slightly contrasted stitching. The fourth is an exotic and I did one color exterior, one color interior, and slightly contrasted stitching as well. Many bicolor exteriors are not my style but, if you find two colors in a leather you love, that you together nicely, you should do it! The second color on the exterior has to be on the interiors list, so that makes it a lot tougher.


----------



## omgnutella

Rhl2987 said:


> Everyone is different and has different tastes. I have ordered 4 SO’s. The first two I stuck to one color exterior, a second color interior, and tonal stitching. The third I did bicolor exterior but the colors are so close and fairly neutral (raisin and blue indigo), with slightly contrasted stitching. The fourth is an exotic and I did one color exterior, one color interior, and slightly contrasted stitching as well. Many bicolor exteriors are not my style but, if you find two colors in a leather you love, that you together nicely, you should do it! The second color on the exterior has to be on the interiors list, so that makes it a lot tougher.


That is very true, thanks for your opinion  I appreciate it. Sound like a splendid collection! Would love to see your raisin and blue indigo if you don't mind showing when you are free!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

It would be amazing if we could try to post our SOs in the "Special Combo Bags" thread (since so much of it is very old) and if applicable in the Contrast Lining and Ode to Contrast Stitching threads. If we mention all the colors and leathers involved in our posts, they will be easily found by search. 
This way those of us researching SO combos can search these threads for inspiration.
I will try to pull the links for these threads and add to my post (at work ).


----------



## GoldFish8

Rhl2987 said:


> Everyone is different and has different tastes. I have ordered 4 SO’s. The first two I stuck to one color exterior, a second color interior, and tonal stitching. The third I did bicolor exterior but the colors are so close and fairly neutral (raisin and blue indigo), with slightly contrasted stitching. The fourth is an exotic and I did one color exterior, one color interior, and slightly contrasted stitching as well. Many bicolor exteriors are not my style but, if you find two colors in a leather you love, that you together nicely, you should do it! The second color on the exterior has to be on the interiors list, so that makes it a lot tougher.


So, I did a Bicolor SO with color 1 etain and color 1 Gris asphalte. Gris asphalt does not appear to be on the “interior list” .... now I’m confused. Sa didn’t say anything about it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> It would be amazing if we could try to post our SOs in the "Special Combo Bags" thread (since so much of it is very old) and if applicable in the Contrast Lining and Ode to Contrast Stitching threads. If we mention all the colors and leathers involved in our posts, they will be easily found by search.
> This way those of us researching SO combos can search these threads for inspiration.
> I will try to pull the links for these threads and add to my post (at work ).



YESSSSS. Let me know if/how I can help.


----------



## Notorious Pink

omgnutella said:


> Thank you for replying! Your GP is stunning! I've googled around and found the combi of RL and GP Together but I'm not sure about it.
> 
> Do you recommend a bicolor exterior? Wanted to do it to make the SO more special. Not very sure what are the colours that are rare in the previous picture I've posted that is available for SO!



I've done three SOs, and each one was ordered as color 1 outside, color 2 inside, contrast stitch (with the interior color as the stitching outside and the exterior color as the stitching inside). I absolutely love this option (although it was apparently mismarked on one order form, so one SO has contrast stitching outside and tonal stitching inside, but that's ok).

The pop of a contrast stitch on the outside is enough to make it distinct and special for me. I do like a bicolor exterior but wonder whether two colors would make it harder to match my outfits (why do I even care about that??).
But as you can see, I don't tend to pick "safe" colors, so there's that.

(Jaune Ambre/Rose Extreme chèvre)


----------



## QuelleFromage

Here are some great resources for SO ideas. Again, it would be awesome if members would contribute more SOs to these threads. I remember well desperately looking for certain color combos or colors in certain leathers and having to ask people to re-post older bags.
Plus these threads are TOTAL EYE CANDY 

Special Combo Bags reference thread

Contrast Linings thread

Ode to Contrast Stitching


----------



## fleur-de-lis

Only started my H journey seriously last year, and this past week I was invited to and placed my very first SO! Extremely grateful to my awesome SA and beyond excited to receive the bag "in about 8 months" — her words not mine.  The horse is my lucky animal so I can't wait to have a horseshoe bag of my own!

Basically did a K25 verso; was able to get contrast stitching, and rose gold hardware is 100% not an option. Permabrass looks pretty darn good to me though!  Went in with a ton of ideas and left having decided on something I completely did not consider at first. This thread is hands-down, the most amazing resource for Hermès SO and there are a million brilliant ideas floating around...yet also trust in your gut feeling on what looks good to you and what is lasting to you, so you won't regret it!


----------



## surfer

I am thinking of doing k25 in noir chèvre with contrast stitching in a pink tone. Just curious what you ladies think and whether I should try bicolour instead of one colour with stitching? If there’s anyone with this type of SO I would love to see pics please. Thanks so much!


----------



## surfer

fleur-de-lis said:


> Only started my H journey seriously last year, and this past week I was invited to and placed my very first SO! Extremely grateful to my awesome SA and beyond excited to receive the bag "in about 8 months" — her words not mine.  The horse is my lucky animal so I can't wait to have a horseshoe bag of my own!
> 
> Basically did a K25 verso; was able to get contrast stitching, and rose gold hardware is 100% not an option. Permabrass looks pretty darn good to me though!  Went in with a ton of ideas and left having decided on something I completely did not consider at first. This thread is hands-down, the most amazing resource for Hermès SO and there are a million brilliant ideas floating around...yet also trust in your gut feeling on what looks good to you and what is lasting to you, so you won't regret it!



Would love you hear what you decided on!


----------



## QuelleFromage

surfer said:


> I am thinking of doing k25 in noir chèvre with contrast stitching in a pink tone. Just curious what you ladies think and whether I should try bicolour instead of one colour with stitching? If there’s anyone with this type of SO I would love to see pics please. Thanks so much!


There's a noir chèvre Kelly with Rose Lipstick stitching in the contrast stitching thread. Pretty sure there's at least one member with a noir/pink chèvre Birkin that is posted somewhere as well.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Had these handy 
pink stitch on noir chevre...
I considered doing this last round on B25 but opted not to do contrast stitching for fear I'd grow tired of it as I get older... and I wanted a classic, dressy little black B. With the sheen of chevre and the RGHW, I thought I'd leave it alone...


----------



## surfer

QuelleFromage said:


> There's a noir chèvre Kelly with Rose Lipstick stitching in the contrast stitching thread. Pretty sure there's at least one member with a noir/pink chèvre Birkin that is posted somewhere as well.


Thanks I will have a search!


----------



## Txoceangirl

surfer said:


> I am thinking of doing k25 in noir chèvre with contrast stitching in a pink tone. Just curious what you ladies think and whether I should try bicolour instead of one colour with stitching? If there’s anyone with this type of SO I would love to see pics please. Thanks so much!


I have a k25 sellier noir chèvre brushed PHW with pink contrast stitch. It was posted to a couple of the threads (ode to contrast and ode to k25) and my insta. She is my fav Kelly....


----------



## surfer

Txoceangirl said:


> I have a k25 sellier noir chèvre brushed PHW with pink contrast stitch. It was posted to a couple of the threads (ode to contrast and ode to k25) and my insta. She is my fav Kelly....
> 
> View attachment 4684826



i think she will be my fav too- elegant and classy with a bit of pop of pink which I love. I adore rp but really would like chevre for my first a la carte and not togo.


----------



## surfer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Had these handy
> pink stitch on noir chevre...
> I considered doing this last round on B25 but opted not to do contrast stitching for fear I'd grow tired of it as I get older... and I wanted a classic, dressy little black B. With the sheen of chevre and the RGHW, I thought I'd leave it alone...


Thanks so much for this! So what did you end up going with dear? 
I felt the same about whether this would be ok for me as I get more ‘mature’ but I love pink so much that I feel so excited about it so hopefully my instinct would prove me right once I see it irl in the future!


----------



## omgnutella

Notorious Pink said:


> I've done three SOs, and each one was ordered as color 1 outside, color 2 inside, contrast stitch (with the interior color as the stitching outside and the exterior color as the stitching inside). I absolutely love this option (although it was apparently mismarked on one order form, so one SO has contrast stitching outside and tonal stitching inside, but that's ok).
> 
> The pop of a contrast stitch on the outside is enough to make it distinct and special for me. I do like a bicolor exterior but wonder whether two colors would make it harder to match my outfits (why do I even care about that??).
> But as you can see, I don't tend to pick "safe" colors, so there's that.
> 
> (Jaune Ambre/Rose Extreme chèvre)
> View attachment 4684314


I have to say, it looks good nonetheless. Thanks for your input! I'm now also deciding if i should do contrast stitching outside and tonal inside  Guess ill look around for a few more days. Haha.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

Rhl2987 said:


> The second color on the exterior has to be on the interiors list, so that makes it a lot tougher.


This is incorrect. The secondary color doesn't have to be on the interiors list.One just have to pick two colors from the same leather family. 


GoldFish8 said:


> So, I did a Bicolor SO with color 1 etain and color 1 Gris asphalte. Gris asphalt does not appear to be on the “interior list” .... now I’m confused. Sa didn’t say anything about it.


You should be fine. A friend ordered the same color combo and received her order.


----------



## Rhl2987

Meta said:


> This is incorrect. The secondary color doesn't have to be on the interiors list.One just have to pick two colors from the same leather family.
> 
> You should be fine. A friend ordered the same color combo and received her order.


Thank you for the correction. We are always at the mercy of how our store (or SA) interprets the SO process so this is what it was for me this round! My second color had to be on the Chevre list AND the interior list. It greatly reduced my options. Oddly enough, my prior store said that I could ONLY pick from the Chevre list for interior color (one color exterior and another color interior), which I don’t believe is correct either.


----------



## Rhl2987

GoldFish8 said:


> So, I did a Bicolor SO with color 1 etain and color 1 Gris asphalte. Gris asphalt does not appear to be on the “interior list” .... now I’m confused. Sa didn’t say anything about it.


That sounds gorgeous and, with what @Meta shared, I’m sure that you are perfectly fine! I’m sorry to cause any confusion as it appears that my store follows slightly different rules!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfer said:


> Thanks so much for this! So what did you end up going with dear?
> I felt the same about whether this would be ok for me as I get more ‘mature’ but I love pink so much that I feel so excited about it so hopefully my instinct would prove me right once I see it irl in the future!



I ordered Noir chevre B25 w/ Rose Poupre interior and Rose Gold Hardware.
I also love love love pink but for many reasons I opted out of contrast stitching on _this bag. _
I have a bag in Rose Shocking so if I want pink, I already have it =)
Also, the only pink stitching available when I placed my SO was Rose Sheherazade (to match the RP int).
I just didn't want that contrast and IN YOUR FACE stitching on this classy piece.
Pop pink on noir will not be subtle or blend.
The thing is, I want to use this bag for classy brunches to an evening out (I don't really use clutches) so I thought the sheen of the chevre leather, the bold pop int and the hardware selection were just enough for me.
I certainly don't think it would look bad... it's just not right for _this bag_ in my collection.
I still absolutely love and wear color but it's toned down now that I am in my 40s.

I am a fan of contrast stitching and IF (((praying))) another opportunity to do a SO in the future occurs, I plan to do a bi-color sellier Kelly in a neutral pallet w/stitching =)

Good luck and let us know what you decide!!! It's all soooooo exciting!!!!


----------



## Cygne18

1 year, 3 months and 27 days. Malachite K28 Togo Sellier with Ultraviolet lining and BGHW.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Cygne18 said:


> 1 year, 3 months and 27 days. Malachite K28 Togo Sellier with Ultraviolet lining and BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4685217
> 
> View attachment 4685218
> View attachment 4685219
> 
> View attachment 4685220


YAY!!! Congrats dear she is such a stunning bag!!!


----------



## Meta

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you for the correction. We are always at the mercy of how our store (or SA) interprets the SO process so this is what it was for me this round! My second color had to be on the Chevre list AND the interior list. It greatly reduced my options. Oddly enough, my prior store said that I could ONLY pick from the Chevre list for interior color (one color exterior and another color interior), which I don’t believe is correct either.


No worries.  It's always interesting to notice the discrepancies but yes, it does seem that way (mercy of how the store interprets the process).


----------



## Rhl2987

Cygne18 said:


> 1 year, 3 months and 27 days. Malachite K28 Togo Sellier with Ultraviolet lining and BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4685217
> 
> View attachment 4685218
> 
> View attachment 4685219
> 
> View attachment 4685220


YES YES YES!!! Stunning Togo sellier!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Can we get heatstamp on clouchette in a color vs metallic? Like matching the interior color of the bag for example... Anyone knows?


----------



## Meta

Cygne18 said:


> 1 year, 3 months and 27 days. Malachite K28 Togo Sellier with Ultraviolet lining and BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4685217
> 
> View attachment 4685218
> 
> View attachment 4685219
> 
> View attachment 4685220


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Notorious Pink

omgnutella said:


> I have to say, it looks good nonetheless. Thanks for your input! I'm now also deciding if i should do contrast stitching outside and tonal inside  Guess ill look around for a few more days. Haha.



Just to be clear -
This pic is one of my bags that has contrast stitching on both the interior and exterior -
Pink stitching on yellow exterior and yellow stitching on pink interior.

The one that has contrast stitching outside and tonal stitching inside is not in the photograph here (that one has a green exterior and pink interior).


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

Zarie72 said:


> I just placed a SO for Gris Perle Chevre with RP interior..... Can you post a photo of your Gris Perle?


I did the same..what bag did you pick and stitching?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you for the correction. We are always at the mercy of how our store (or SA) interprets the SO process so this is what it was for me this round! My second color had to be on the Chevre list AND the interior list. It greatly reduced my options. Oddly enough, my prior store said that I could ONLY pick from the Chevre list for interior color (one color exterior and another color interior), which I don’t believe is correct either.



Thank you for sharing your story. This happened to me as well during my first SO order when I was doing a bicolor — I was told the exact same thing regarding having to pick a secondary color from both the togo leather and interior list, and I was met swiftly with folks on here saying I was incorrect. Certainly maybe I was incorrect, but as you’ve stated, we are at the mercy of how our store interprets the SO rules, and I was forced to follow that rule at that time.


----------



## surfer

Israeli_Flava said:


> I ordered Noir chevre B25 w/ Rose Poupre interior and Rose Gold Hardware.
> I also love love love pink but for many reasons I opted out of contrast stitching on _this bag. _
> I have a bag in Rose Shocking so if I want pink, I already have it =)
> Also, the only pink stitching available when I placed my SO was Rose Sheherazade (to match the RP int).
> I just didn't want that contrast and IN YOUR FACE stitching on this classy piece.
> Pop pink on noir will not be subtle or blend.
> The thing is, I want to use this bag for classy brunches to an evening out (I don't really use clutches) so I thought the sheen of the chevre leather, the bold pop int and the hardware selection were just enough for me.
> I certainly don't think it would look bad... it's just not right for _this bag_ in my collection.
> I still absolutely love and wear color but it's toned down now that I am in my 40s.
> 
> I am a fan of contrast stitching and IF (((praying))) another opportunity to do a SO in the future occurs, I plan to do a bi-color sellier Kelly in a neutral pallet w/stitching =)
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you decide!!! It's all soooooo exciting!!!!



Hi! Firstly thanks for your input!

Done!! Noire Chèvre kelly 25 sellier, with rose poupre interior and rose sheherazade stitching  and brushed gold hardware 

I totally see what you mean about the stitching being right for a particular bag in a particular moment is the key. Since I don’t have any pinks in K or B and not sure when I will get any, I went with my gut and followed my heart (it skipped a beat when I saw this combo) so I will be getting my pink rush from the RS stitching up close but from far away it’s not as obvious. I want it to be unique and ‘popping’ with out the side panels being in different colour. I never liked pure black and never thought I would get one and even my SA was surprised but she loved it when she saw it and I plan to use it for both day and night as I wear lots of pink in accessories like scarves so hope they will all tie in together.
Now the waiting begins!!! So so excited. Next on my list will be a multico, but I will have plenty of time to plan that one! I got only less than24 hours to plan this one. My SA just totally surprised me!


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> Hi! Firstly thanks for your input!
> 
> Done!! Noire Chèvre kelly 25 sellier, with rose poupre interior and rose sheherazade stitching  and brushed gold hardware
> 
> I totally see what you mean about the stitching being right for a particular bag in a particular moment is the key. Since I don’t have any pinks in K or B and not sure when I will get any, I went with my gut and followed my heart (it skipped a beat when I saw this combo) so I will be getting my pink rush from my noire chèvre and also use it for both day and night as I wear lots of pink in accessories like scarves so hope they will all tie in together.
> Now the waiting begins!!! So so excited. Next on my list will be a multico, but I will have plenty of time to plan that one! I got only less than24 hours to plan this one. My SA just totally surprised me!


Fabulous choice! I looooooove noir with pink stitching/interior


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfer said:


> Hi! Firstly thanks for your input!
> 
> Done!! Noire Chèvre kelly 25 sellier, with rose poupre interior and rose sheherazade stitching  and brushed gold hardware
> 
> I totally see what you mean about the stitching being right for a particular bag in a particular moment is the key. Since I don’t have any pinks in K or B and not sure when I will get any, I went with my gut and followed my heart (it skipped a beat when I saw this combo) so I will be getting my pink rush from the RS stitching up close but from far away it’s not as obvious. I want it to be unique and ‘popping’ with out the side panels being in different colour. I never liked pure black and never thought I would get one and even my SA was surprised but she loved it when she saw it and I plan to use it for both day and night as I wear lots of pink in accessories like scarves so hope they will all tie in together.
> Now the waiting begins!!! So so excited. Next on my list will be a multico, but I will have plenty of time to plan that one! I got only less than24 hours to plan this one. My SA just totally surprised me!


Awwww so glad I could help! I'm so excited for you and I know this bag will turn out A M A Z I N G 
You made the perfect decision!
You will be my Kelly sister!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can't wait!!!!!! xo


----------



## nymeria

Israeli_Flava said:


> I ordered Noir chevre B25 w/ Rose Poupre interior and Rose Gold Hardware.
> I also love love love pink but for many reasons I opted out of contrast stitching on _this bag. _
> I have a bag in Rose Shocking so if I want pink, I already have it =)
> Also, the only pink stitching available when I placed my SO was Rose Sheherazade (to match the RP int).
> I just didn't want that contrast and IN YOUR FACE stitching on this classy piece.
> Pop pink on noir will not be subtle or blend.
> The thing is, I want to use this bag for classy brunches to an evening out (I don't really use clutches) so I thought the sheen of the chevre leather, the bold pop int and the hardware selection were just enough for me.
> I certainly don't think it would look bad... it's just not right for _this bag_ in my collection.
> I still absolutely love and wear color but it's toned down now that I am in my 40s.
> 
> I am a fan of contrast stitching and IF (((praying))) another opportunity to do a SO in the future occurs, I plan to do a bi-color sellier Kelly in a neutral pallet w/stitching =)
> 
> Good luck and let us know what you decide!!! It's all soooooo exciting!!!!



SO smart!! I've got to admire you- it's so easy to get caught up and not say" What will I be using this bag for?" As you said- its the right bag to fit a place you need filled.Yeah you!!


----------



## nymeria

surfer said:


> Hi! Firstly thanks for your input!
> 
> Done!! Noire Chèvre kelly 25 sellier, with rose poupre interior and rose sheherazade stitching  and brushed gold hardware
> 
> I totally see what you mean about the stitching being right for a particular bag in a particular moment is the key. Since I don’t have any pinks in K or B and not sure when I will get any, I went with my gut and followed my heart (it skipped a beat when I saw this combo) so I will be getting my pink rush from the RS stitching up close but from far away it’s not as obvious. I want it to be unique and ‘popping’ with out the side panels being in different colour. I never liked pure black and never thought I would get one and even my SA was surprised but she loved it when she saw it and I plan to use it for both day and night as I wear lots of pink in accessories like scarves so hope they will all tie in together.
> Now the waiting begins!!! So so excited. Next on my list will be a multico, but I will have plenty of time to plan that one! I got only less than24 hours to plan this one. My SA just totally surprised me!


It will be gorgeous AND you will love it every time you look at it- THAT'S what counts! Congrats.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nymeria said:


> SO smart!! I've got to admire you- it's so easy to get caught up and not say" What will I be using this bag for?" As you said- its the right bag to fit a place you need filled.Yeah you!!


Awww thank you so much for your support dear! 
It was tough (as I wanted noir with pink stitching for years) but I had to stick to the plan


----------



## surfer

nymeria said:


> It will be gorgeous AND you will love it every time you look at it- THAT'S what counts! Congrats.


Yes so true. It’s the reason I think we love SO because it’s so personal and really allows you to pick what works for yourself. Funnily looking at my outfit today I am not sure why I was surprised about the combo choice  it’s totally my daily colour combo!


----------



## surfer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Awwww so glad I could help! I'm so excited for you and I know this bag will turn out A M A Z I N G
> You made the perfect decision!
> You will be my Kelly sister!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Can't wait!!!!!! xo



Yes can’t wait to be bag twins!! You are still waiting for yours right??


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfer said:


> Yes can’t wait to be bag twins!! You are still waiting for yours right??


Yes. It has been 3 months, 3 weeks, 1 day, 17 hours and 3 minutes.... I have an app on my phone hahahhahaa


----------



## surfer

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes. It has been 3 months, 3 weeks, 1 day, 17 hours and 3 minutes.... I have an app on my phone hahahhahaa


Omg so organised haha. I am too late to do that now although I guess I can go by the pics I took for approximate times


----------



## BirkinLover77

Cygne18 said:


> 1 year, 3 months and 27 days. Malachite K28 Togo Sellier with Ultraviolet lining and BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4685217
> 
> View attachment 4685218
> 
> View attachment 4685219
> 
> View attachment 4685220


Beautiful SO combo! Congratulations


----------



## TeeCee77

Cygne18 said:


> 1 year, 3 months and 27 days. Malachite K28 Togo Sellier with Ultraviolet lining and BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4685217
> 
> View attachment 4685218
> 
> View attachment 4685219
> 
> View attachment 4685220


This is such perfect! Congrats!!


----------



## adb

Oh God


Notorious Pink said:


> I've done three SOs, and each one was ordered as color 1 outside, color 2 inside, contrast stitch (with the interior color as the stitching outside and the exterior color as the stitching inside). I absolutely love this option (although it was apparently mismarked on one order form, so one SO has contrast stitching outside and tonal stitching inside, but that's ok).
> 
> The pop of a contrast stitch on the outside is enough to make it distinct and special for me. I do like a bicolor exterior but wonder whether two colors would make it harder to match my outfits (why do I even care about that??).
> But as you can see, I don't tend to pick "safe" colors, so there's that.
> 
> (Jaune Ambre/Rose Extreme chèvre)
> View attachment 4684314


OMG! I love the colors, I am excited for you ❤️


----------



## disappeared

Rhl2987 said:


> Everyone is different and has different tastes. I have ordered 4 SO’s. The first two I stuck to one color exterior, a second color interior, and tonal stitching. The third I did bicolor exterior but the colors are so close and fairly neutral (raisin and blue indigo), with slightly contrasted stitching. The fourth is an exotic and I did one color exterior, one color interior, and slightly contrasted stitching as well. Many bicolor exteriors are not my style but, if you find two colors in a leather you love, that you together nicely, you should do it! The second color on the exterior has to be on the interiors list, so that makes it a lot tougher.


Do you mind sharing your raisin/blue indigo combo please? This was my first choice last SO round but changed it last minute. I feel like I made a mistake doing so. It’s so hard to picture using small swatches. Maybe if I see yours, I can pull the trigger next round. Thank you!


----------



## stylemeter

hi ladies, my SA said they havent yet recd the SO colors ...but asked me to give my preference so u could upload it ...i definitely wanted chevre kelly sellier 25 with anemone on the exterior but for the interior i want sure which color would be a good option? any suggestions? hows bleu elctrique with rose sticthing? wasnt completely sure and would very much appreciate ur ideas...


----------



## Rhl2987

@omgnutella and @disappeared the raisin and blue indigo was placed in December so I’m afraid it won’t be arriving for awhile. I will absolutely share pictures once it is here!!


----------



## Cygne18

Israeli_Flava said:


> YAY!!! Congrats dear she is such a stunning bag!!!


Thank you so much!  I am still on Cloud 9 and can't quite believe she made it here. She glows.


Rhl2987 said:


> YES YES YES!!! Stunning Togo sellier!


Thank you so much! 


Meta said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thank you, Miss @Meta! 


BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SO combo! Congratulations


Thank you so much! 


TeeCee77 said:


> This is such perfect! Congrats!!


Thank you, honey! Just in time for St. Patrick's Day. Heh heh.

Thank you for all of the likes, everyone!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

adb said:


> Oh God
> 
> OMG! I love the colors, I am excited for you ❤️


Thank you!!!


----------



## inaiinai

surfer said:


> Hi! Firstly thanks for your input!
> 
> Done!! Noire Chèvre kelly 25 sellier, with rose poupre interior and rose sheherazade stitching  and brushed gold hardware
> 
> I totally see what you mean about the stitching being right for a particular bag in a particular moment is the key. Since I don’t have any pinks in K or B and not sure when I will get any, I went with my gut and followed my heart (it skipped a beat when I saw this combo) so I will be getting my pink rush from the RS stitching up close but from far away it’s not as obvious. I want it to be unique and ‘popping’ with out the side panels being in different colour. I never liked pure black and never thought I would get one and even my SA was surprised but she loved it when she saw it and I plan to use it for both day and night as I wear lots of pink in accessories like scarves so hope they will all tie in together.
> Now the waiting begins!!! So so excited. Next on my list will be a multico, but I will have plenty of time to plan that one! I got only less than24 hours to plan this one. My SA just totally surprised me!


Hi, sorry i am rather late now that you have made your choices. Perhaps this will give you an idea what yours will be like. K25 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Noir matte gator, rose tyrien interior, rose schehz stitching, brushed phw.


----------



## Jacksie

The reason I did a conservative SO
My first B30 is tricolored fresh from the boutique. It was not a SO.
It is Bleu Encre Togo with BLK sombrero handles and dangles and Bleu electric interior.


----------



## Jacksie

Better photo


----------



## surfer

inaiinai said:


> Hi, sorry i am rather late now that you have made your choices. Perhaps this will give you an idea what yours will be like. K25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noir matte gator, rose tyrien interior, rose schehz stitching, brushed phw.


That’s beautiful thanks for sharing! Do you have pics of the whole bag please?


----------



## papertiger

surfer said:


> That’s beautiful thanks for sharing! Do you have pics of the whole bag please?





Jacksie said:


> Better photo



Jacksie posted the bag to show reasoning behind new SOs = fine, but, as lovely as this bag is, could we get back to the topic of this thread please (SOs)?


----------



## Zarie72

Rhl2987 said:


> Here you go!


THANK YOU !


----------



## Rhl2987

inaiinai said:


> Hi, sorry i am rather late now that you have made your choices. Perhaps this will give you an idea what yours will be like. K25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noir matte gator, rose tyrien interior, rose schehz stitching, brushed phw.


This is a stunner! How have you liked the matte gator so far?


----------



## Meta

Jacksie said:


> I just got back from placing my first special order. It was an amazing experience many thanks to my fantastic SA and the wonderful store manager. I was able to order a B30 in noir chevre with malachite lining, brushed gold hardware and vert cypris stitching.


Congrats on placing your first SO! A pop lining interior against black was also my first SO. 


Jacksie said:


> The reason I did a conservative SO
> My first B30 is tricolored fresh from the boutique. It was not a SO.
> It is Bleu Encre Togo with BLK sombrero handles and dangles and Bleu electric interior.


Your bag is called the Birkin Touch, the non-exotic variant. The body is actually Bleu Encre in Clemence and the handles and sangles are Bleu Obscur in Sombrero. The interior is Bleu Zellige, not Bleu Electrique.  You're all covered in the blue dept for bags!


----------



## Jacksie

Meta said:


> Congrats on placing your first SO! A pop lining interior against black was also my first SO.
> 
> Your bag is called the Birkin Touch, the non-exotic variant. The body is actually Bleu Encre in Clemence and the handles and sangles are Bleu Obscur in Sombrero. The interior is Bleu Zellige, not Bleu Electrique.  You're all covered in the blue dept for bags!


Cool thanks


----------



## Notorious Pink

inaiinai said:


> Hi, sorry i am rather late now that you have made your choices. Perhaps this will give you an idea what yours will be like. K25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noir matte gator, rose tyrien interior, rose schehz stitching, brushed phw.


This is BEYOND GORGEOUS.


----------



## momoc

Got the call and will go to place my SO Friday! My SA knows that I frequent some Internet forum with a wealth of Hermes information (like sometimes I read things here before she learns about them) and she was like “so you probably already have an idea of what you want and maybe it won’t be take too long”.

And yep I do already know - it’s gonna be Chevre Noir K25 with a pop interior  the only main debate I still have is whether to go for contrast or tonal switching, if I do get contrast stitching I want something very subtle. Any suggestions? I remember seeing someone’s noir with graphite switching and it was fabulous...


----------



## skybluesky

momoc said:


> Got the call and will go to place my SO Friday! My SA knows that I frequent some Internet forum with a wealth of Hermes information (like sometimes I read things here before she learns about them) and she was like “so you probably already have an idea of what you want and maybe it won’t be take too long”.
> 
> And yep I do already know - it’s gonna be Chevre Noir K25 with a pop interior  the only main debate I still have is whether to go for contrast or tonal switching, if I do get contrast stitching I want something very subtle. Any suggestions? I remember seeing someone’s noir with graphite switching and it was fabulous...



Congratulations!!!  That's going to be beautiful.  I think a subtle contrast stitching will be unique but still classic.  Do you have an idea of what kind of pop color interior you want?


----------



## yueyueyue

Need advice! Was thinking of a B25 with gold exterior, what would be a good color to go with for interior? Also, contrast or tonal stitching? (Also... I've heard that 25 is a small size that sometimes really tight on arm, is it?)


----------



## missylovebags

yueyueyue said:


> Need advice! Was thinking of a B25 with gold exterior, what would be a good color to go with for interior? Also, contrast or tonal stitching? (Also... I've heard that 25 is a small size that sometimes really tight on arm, is it?)



what about yellow??


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## missylovebags

Im still waiting to do my SO since my sa told me im gonna get my share this year. I need some advise.. i really want a k25. I really like my bags to stay in shape. I know on this size mostly any leather will stay in shape. I read on this thread that mostly people choose chevre for kelly, may i know how the leather holds up after years? And those who already had kelly with two tones exterior is it hard to match with clothes? I still cant decide if i should do two tones or different on the interior. And lastly, i kinda like pop out colors however im also thinking of something neutral to keep forever. Is it better to choose colors or neutrals for so? 
oh and! Is it a good idea to put initals ?
thanks alot !!


----------



## stylemeter

hi ladies..needed advice in the verso option which color and stiching would be a good choice with anemone in Kelly sellier 25 chevre ? thx in advance for the advcice ...


----------



## eternallove4bag

This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures


----------



## eternallove4bag

Cygne18 said:


> 1 year, 3 months and 27 days. Malachite K28 Togo Sellier with Ultraviolet lining and BGHW.
> 
> View attachment 4685217
> 
> View attachment 4685218
> 
> View attachment 4685219
> 
> View attachment 4685220


You know how I feel about this bag


----------



## Rhl2987

eternallove4bag said:


> This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures


HELLO GORGEOUS!!! Something lovely to look at in this time of anxiety and uncertainty.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rhl2987 said:


> HELLO GORGEOUS!!! Something lovely to look at in this time of anxiety and uncertainty.


Hello my dear! Sorry been away from TPF, trying not to be enabled but of course had to share my joy with the people who would understand and relate the best Thank you so much! I know what you mean! So much uncertainty and suffering in the world. IG and now TPF has become my escape from depressing news around the world.


----------



## Mrs.Z

eternallove4bag said:


> This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures


Stunning! I placed my order around that time...getting excited!!


----------



## westcoastgal

eternallove4bag said:


> This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures


Stunning. Love your gorgeous bag.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Mrs.Z said:


> Stunning! I placed my order around that time...getting excited!!


Thank you so much! Yours is coming! Hermes has really upped their turnaround time for SOs.


westcoastgal said:


> Stunning. Love your gorgeous bag.


Thank you so much! So in love with the color!


----------



## QuelleFromage

eternallove4bag said:


> This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures


This is a perfect SO. So beautiful (and you know I’m not normally a pink person). Just a spectacular choice and I agree, a little spot of happiness in a very odd world!


----------



## yueyueyue

missylovebags said:


> Im still waiting to do my SO since my sa told me im gonna get my share this year. I need some advise.. i really want a k25. I really like my bags to stay in shape. I know on this size mostly any leather will stay in shape. I read on this thread that mostly people choose chevre for kelly, may i know how the leather holds up after years? And those who already had kelly with two tones exterior is it hard to match with clothes? I still cant decide if i should do two tones or different on the interior. And lastly, i kinda like pop out colors however im also thinking of something neutral to keep forever. Is it better to choose colors or neutrals for so?
> oh and! Is it a good idea to put initals ?
> thanks alot !!


my advice is, if it's your 1st SO, do what-the-f-ever you love. don't care about "forever" or what other people say, if you like pink, do a pink, if you like neutral, do neutral. 
i personally think epsom is a good type of leather that "stay in shape".


----------



## Mrs.Z

yueyueyue said:


> Need advice! Was thinking of a B25 with gold exterior, what would be a good color to go with for interior? Also, contrast or tonal stitching? (Also... I've heard that 25 is a small size that sometimes really tight on arm, is it?)


Hermes did a gold verso with a bright red interior that looked amazing, I think it was Geranium with white contrast stitch and gold hardware, this bag looked amazing in my opinion! I would have ordered it but already have a gold kelly.


----------



## allure244

stylemeter said:


> hi ladies..needed advice in the verso option which color and stiching would be a good choice with anemone in Kelly sellier 25 chevre ? thx in advance for the advcice ...


I’ve seen several people choose a grey stitch such as Gris mouette (or you could try Gris pale if u want a lighter grey) and I think it looks really nice - it makes the bag look special but is still neutral/easy to match. A grey interior seems to be popular for anemone SO bags. There is only Gris pale available now for grey colors on the interior color list. Or you could choose a pop color for interior too. For my anemone SO, which I’m still waiting for, I chose Gris mouette stitch and bleu paon interior. From the current interior color list, I think rose pourpre or blue electric are examples of colors that would look nice.


----------



## Mrs.Z

yueyueyue said:


> Need advice! Was thinking of a B25 with gold exterior, what would be a good color to go with for interior? Also, contrast or tonal stitching? (Also... I've heard that 25 is a small size that sometimes really tight on arm, is it?)


Gold also looks amazing with a blue de nord interior, they use it on the tressage birkin


----------



## BirkinLover77

eternallove4bag said:


> This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures


Wow! Absolutely beautiful combo!! Congratulations


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nymeria

eternallove4bag said:


> This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures


Gorgeous and totally classy combination! Spot on perfection.


----------



## Cygne18

eternallove4bag said:


> This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures



She glows!!! I’m so happy you got her, dear! Crazy amazing turnaround for ypur pink beauty. Congratulations!!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

eternallove4bag said:


> This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures


Amaaaaazing color!


----------



## Lady_S

After waiting for 4 months and a bit - I am super duper happy to report that I got THE CALL today - my k25 sellier craie x rose azalee paired with brushed gold SO has arrived! 

Sad thing is that I won’t be able to pick it up until the virus dies down as it was not placed in my home country.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Lady_S said:


> After waiting for 4 months and a bit - I am super duper happy to report that I got THE CALL today - my k25 sellier craie x rose azalee paired with brushed gold SO has arrived!
> 
> Sad thing is that I won’t be able to pick it up until the virus dies down as it was not placed in my home country.


WOW!!! You ladies with only a 4 month wait for SO are making my hopes go through the roof that I will recv mine soon 2!! How exciting yet disappointing that u have to wait longer due to this horrible pandemic! Although your SO sounds divine and I'm sure worth the wait!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

eternallove4bag said:


> This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures


My darling EL4B, This SO takes the cake... stole my heart... makes me drool with uncontrollable pink envy-ness (is that a word?) Well whatever because you know exactly what I'm trying to express hahahahha She is sooooo gorgeous and dreamy!!! You picked the best specs and she is PINK PERFECTION! I wish I could have been twinnish with you on this SO because trust me I was sooooo tempted to go with RL... But alas I had to stick to my plan. I will always stare at all pics you post of this beauty bc she is my favorite


----------



## Lady_S

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW!!! You ladies with only a 4 month wait for SO are making my hopes go through the roof that I will recv mine soon 2!! How exciting yet disappointing that u have to wait longer due to this horrible pandemic! Although your SO sounds divine and I'm sure worth the wait!!!



yes yes but i suppose better safe than sorry re travelling!!
I can’t wait to see yours too!!!


----------



## LKNN

Congrats! You give the rest of us hope for a similar turnaround and hopefully you'll be able to pick it up soon. 
Was your SO in Chevre?



Lady_S said:


> After waiting for 4 months and a bit - I am super duper happy to report that I got THE CALL today - my k25 sellier craie x rose azalee paired with brushed gold SO has arrived!
> 
> Sad thing is that I won’t be able to pick it up until the virus dies down as it was not placed in my home country.


----------



## eternallove4bag

QuelleFromage said:


> This is a perfect SO. So beautiful (and you know I’m not normally a pink person). Just a spectacular choice and I agree, a little spot of happiness in a very odd world!


Thank you so much! Gosh did you know I was not into pinks at all? I guess I was waiting for the perfect shade of pink for me! One look at this color and I was a believer! She came at a time when I needed a little pick me up! Every time I open the news it’s just more of the same!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lady_S said:


> After waiting for 4 months and a bit - I am super duper happy to report that I got THE CALL today - my k25 sellier craie x rose azalee paired with brushed gold SO has arrived!
> 
> Sad thing is that I won’t be able to pick it up until the virus dies down as it was not placed in my home country.


So happy for you! I hope you get to meet your baby soon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

BirkinLover77 said:


> Wow! Absolutely beautiful combo!! Congratulations


Thank you so much! I couldn’t be happier with the way she turned out! 



nymeria said:


> Gorgeous and totally classy combination! Spot on perfection.


Thank you so much! I had to balance the vibrancy of rose lipstick with the quiet subtlety of gris perle ... the Hermes craftsman did an amazing job! 



Cygne18 said:


> She glows!!! I’m so happy you got her, dear! Crazy amazing turnaround for ypur pink beauty. Congratulations!!


Thank you so much! Frankly, I am a little stunned that she came in so fast! When I got the call from my SA I actually thought she was calling for a color I had asked her to be on the lookout for. When she said it’s my SO I was a little lost for words! Hehe!



ajaxbreaker said:


> Amaaaaazing color!



Thank you so much! I was never a pink lover but this shade of pink captured my heart!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Israeli_Flava said:


> My darling EL4B, This SO takes the cake... stole my heart... makes me drool with uncontrollable pink envy-ness (is that a word?) Well whatever because you know exactly what I'm trying to express hahahahha She is sooooo gorgeous and dreamy!!! You picked the best specs and she is PINK PERFECTION! I wish I could have been twinnish with you on this SO because trust me I was sooooo tempted to go with RL... But alas I had to stick to my plan. I will always stare at all pics you post of this beauty bc she is my favorite


Dear IF you made my day with your sweetest words! I am a die hard fan of chèvre leather and was dying to add a Kelly 25 sellier in the leather! One look at the swatch of rose lipstick in chèvre and I had my heart set on doing my SO in this color! I know how much you love pink so I know sooner or later you will become my twin on this color ... as for the combo you picked I am seriously such a huge fan of those colors! I cannot wait for you to get your baby and post enabling pics of her! ... here’s to us traveling this crazy but oh so satisfying Hermes journey together! ... only us Hermes lovers can understand the feelings and share the joy we derive from the brand!


----------



## QuelleFromage

stylemeter said:


> hi ladies..needed advice in the verso option which color and stiching would be a good choice with anemone in Kelly sellier 25 chevre ? thx in advance for the advcice ...


Personally I would do bleu electrique for both interior and stitch (I did this with Raisin). To be more neutral, I would choose a stitch close to tonal and your favorite neutral interior. A noir stitch and interior could also look very cool.
Remember no one else sees the interior 95% of the time, so it's best to choose a color that makes YOU smile.


----------



## Gigllee

She is perfect. Wow


eternallove4bag said:


> This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures


She is perfect. Wow!


----------



## Gigllee

God i see what you are doing for tpf'ers with these 4 months turnaround. I want to join the 4 months SO clique very soon


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nymeria

Lady_S said:


> After waiting for 4 months and a bit - I am super duper happy to report that I got THE CALL today - my k25 sellier craie x rose azalee paired with brushed gold SO has arrived!
> 
> Sad thing is that I won’t be able to pick it up until the virus dies down as it was not placed in my home country.


Sounds just gorgeous! It will wait patiently for you to come get her- no worries.


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

X


----------



## Gigllee

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Another one to add to the 4 month club.. placed 11/2 and got call 3/10.  Never thought it would be so quick!  K25 blue sapphire with black epsom, tonal stitching.  I wanted to do BS for all stitching but they came back and told my SA only verso or tonal or a different color not used as a leather color...thought that was interesting they wouldn’t do the all BS stitching, so I picked tonal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689714
> View attachment 4689712
> View attachment 4689713


Congrats. We are bag twins though mine in chevre. Great taste


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Gigllee said:


> Congrats. We are bag twins though mine in chevre. Great taste



Thank you, I bet yours is gorgeous!! I was SO close to doing chèvre and the only reason I didn’t was I thought epsom would be quicker, I thought I was right until my SA said a chèvre k25 placed the same day I placed mine came in as well! Oh well, chèvre for next one  [emoji28]


----------



## jennyiloveilove

Hi ladies, please help on my first SO, im trying to search it online to get a more real picture of the combination, but really hard to find in ,i'm thinking
kelly 25 sellier epsom with
1. anemone/gold OR
2. anemone/etoupe
which one do you prefer, also should i go for contrast stitching like white ? will that be too much


----------



## eternallove4bag

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Another one to add to the 4 month club.. placed 11/2 and got call 3/10.  Never thought it would be so quick!  K25 blue sapphire with black epsom, tonal stitching.  I wanted to do BS for all stitching but they came back and told my SA only verso or tonal or a different color not used as a leather color...thought that was interesting they wouldn’t do the all BS stitching, so I picked tonal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689714
> View attachment 4689712
> View attachment 4689713


Absolutely stunning! Congrats on a beautiful combination!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gigllee said:


> She is perfect. Wow
> 
> She is perfect. Wow!



Thank you so much! She turned out better than I had ever envisioned!



Gigllee said:


> God i see what you are doing for tpf'ers with these 4 months turnaround. I want to join the 4 months SO clique very soon



Fingers crossed yours comes fast too! I believe Hermes is trying to stay within the 6 month time frame in getting all SOs ready. They seem to be keeping to their word!


----------



## HeatherZE

Fingers crossed yours comes fast too! I believe Hermes is trying to stay within the 6 month time frame in getting all SOs ready. They seem to be keeping to their word![/QUOTE]

I wish that were true in my case. I’m 10 months and counting. But seeing all these beautiful bags come through keeps me occupied while I wait so it’s all good!


----------



## Lady_S

LKNN said:


> Congrats! You give the rest of us hope for a similar turnaround and hopefully you'll be able to pick it up soon.
> Was your SO in Chevre?



I chose epsom as my SA said chevre normally takes longer to make (should have gone for chevre darn it!! )


----------



## sparklyprincess

Lady_S said:


> I chose epsom as my SA said chevre normally takes longer to make (should have gone for chevre darn it!! )



Mine is in Chevre and I’m at 11 months now


----------



## jh88

Hi ladies

I think I’ve decided on my SO combination.
kelly 28 Sellier with Togo leather
Gris aphsalt with rouge casque interior with white contrast stitching.

what do you think? I haven’t seen any pictures. Any thoughts welcome.
also am I allowed to do white contrast stitching or do they only use the same colour as the interior?
thanks x


----------



## DDCHA

jh88 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I think I’ve decided on my SO combination.
> kelly 28 Sellier with Togo leather
> Gris aphsalt with rouge casque interior with white contrast stitching.
> 
> what do you think? I haven’t seen any pictures. Any thoughts welcome.
> also am I allowed to do white contrast stitching or do they only use the same colour as the interior?
> thanks x



Hi! Sounds gorgeous but I don’t think Rouge Casaque is an interior leather color option, no?


----------



## jh88

DDCHA said:


> Hi! Sounds gorgeous but I don’t think Rouge Casaque is an interior leather color option, no?


Oh really? I don’t know what the options are yet. I haven’t had my appointment yet. I haven’t been able to find the list of interior colours in this forum. So this combination would have been my ideal - after a lot of thinking. I guess I need to do more research. I don’t want to make an impulse decision. Thanks for letting me know...


----------



## acrowcounted

jh88 said:


> Oh really? I don’t know what the options are yet. I haven’t had my appointment yet. I haven’t been able to find the list of interior colours in this forum. So this combination would have been my ideal - after a lot of thinking. I guess I need to do more research. I don’t want to make an impulse decision. Thanks for letting me know...


It’s been posted a few times https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-season-chart.925735/page-415#post-33649610


----------



## DDCHA

jh88 said:


> Oh really? I don’t know what the options are yet. I haven’t had my appointment yet. I haven’t been able to find the list of interior colours in this forum. So this combination would have been my ideal - after a lot of thinking. I guess I need to do more research. I don’t want to make an impulse decision. Thanks for letting me know...



Keep us posted what you decide! I’m also choosing GA exterior and am thinking perhaps Rose pourpre!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jh88

Thanks!!!! Time for some more homework...


acrowcounted said:


> It’s been posted a few times https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-season-chart.925735/page-415#post-33649610


----------



## Rissy2

Hello! I'm new to SO, and not sure if this is addressed earlier in the thread. How do people go about getting a SO. Is it strictly invite only? Do they approach their SA? I've started a savings account for a B25 with hopes of getting one for my 41st birthday. But, if I had the option to get a SO that would be AMAZING, and considering what I'm seeing the timeframe for arrival is; it would work with my savings schedule. Any information that can be provided would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## TeeCee77

Rissy2 said:


> Hello! I'm new to SO, and not sure if this is addressed earlier in the thread. How do people go about getting a SO. Is it strictly invite only? Do they approach their SA? I've started a savings account for a B25 with hopes of getting one for my 41st birthday. But, if I had the option to get a SO that would be AMAZING, and considering whatI'm seeing the timeframe for arrival is; it would work with my savings schedule. Any information that can be provided would be GREATLY appreciated. Thank you!


It mostly depends on your relationship with your SA and the store. If you are a good, regular customer I would not be shy about asking if it was something in the realm of possibility in the next year. For my SO, I had been begging for a malachite B and it just never seemed to come. After a year, my SA offered me an SO since it never showed. Amazingly, two weeks later my malachite B arrived and I just asked if I could still do the SO and get something special like ostrich. He agreed and the rest is history. . . though I am still waiting.


----------



## Rissy2

TeeCee77 said:


> It mostly depends on your relationship with your SA and the store. If you are a good, regular customer I would not be shy about asking if it was something in the realm of possibility in the next year. For my SO, I had been begging for a malachite B and it just never seemed to come. After a year, my SA offered me an SO since it never showed. Amazingly, two weeks later my malachite B arrived and I just asked if I could still do the SO and get something special like ostrich. He agreed and the rest is history. . . though I am still waiting.


Thank you! I'm a regular customer and feel comfortable with my SA, so I wouldn't have a problem with asking her about it. But, I think I want to get a good amount saved in case it comes back sooner than expected. So exciting! Thank you, again!


----------



## aisham

just got the call today !! and picked up my baby  I will wait until tomorrow morning to sap pics 

It is a Birkin 25 .... Ostrich 

SO placed on May 31, 2019 and arrived today March 16, 2020 ... 9.5 months


----------



## Cool Gal

I can't wait to see it @aisham ! It must be gorgeous


----------



## eleanorrom

acrowcounted said:


> View attachment 4679177


Are these exterior and interior color options? I’m supposed to go in to put my SO when my store is open again, and I’m torn between going with bicolor exterior  or solid color exterior and another color interior.


----------



## QuelleFromage

eleanorrom said:


> Are these exterior and interior color options? I’m supposed to go in to put my SO when my store is open again, and I’m torn between going with bicolor exterior  or solid color exterior and another color interior.


These are interiors. The exterior options are in the title of the thread


----------



## eleanorrom

QuelleFromage said:


> These are interiors. The exterior options are in the title of the thread


Thank you


----------



## aisham

finally I found the time to snap pictures ... here she is miss Birkin 25 ostrich gris agate/blue iris BGHW with my initials .. I'll try to snap pics in day light ..


----------



## Notorious Pink

eternallove4bag said:


> This baby came in fast at 4 months and a few days...Placed the SO on 3rd November 2019 and she arrived on 11th March 2020...couldn’t be happier to add to my collection, Ms. Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, gris pale stitching, brushed gold hardware in chèvre leather! Needless to say I am obsessed hence the gazillion pictures


I absolutely love this.


----------



## GoldFish8

aisham said:


> finally I found the time to snap pictures ... here she is miss Birkin 25 ostrich gris agate/blue iris BGHW with my initials .. I'll try to snap pics in day light ..
> 
> View attachment 4695610
> View attachment 4695611
> View attachment 4695612


Wow stunning!! Love the blue iris in ostrich! So beautiful!


----------



## Notorious Pink

aisham said:


> finally I found the time to snap pictures ... here she is miss Birkin 25 ostrich gris agate/blue iris BGHW with my initials .. I'll try to snap pics in day light ..
> 
> View attachment 4695610
> View attachment 4695611
> View attachment 4695612


Beautiful!


----------



## Cool Gal

It’s soo stunning! ❤️


----------



## Hat Trick

aisham said:


> finally I found the time to snap pictures ... here she is miss Birkin 25 ostrich gris agate/blue iris BGHW with my initials .. I'll try to snap pics in day light ..
> 
> View attachment 4695610
> View attachment 4695611
> View attachment 4695612



Very elegant!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## fawnhagh

aisham said:


> finally I found the time to snap pictures ... here she is miss Birkin 25 ostrich gris agate/blue iris BGHW with my initials .. I'll try to snap pics in day light ..
> 
> View attachment 4695610
> View attachment 4695611
> View attachment 4695612


Amazing! I ordered the same color combo but in k25 and permabrass hardware. May I ask how long did yours take?


----------



## aisham

fawnhagh said:


> Amazing! I ordered the same color combo but in k25 and permabrass hardware. May I ask how long did yours take?



 9.5 months . I placed the order on May 30, 2019 and resaved it on March 16, 2020 . My SM told me that I am very lucky because my bag came first  everyone els is still waiting. I hope you get it in 6 to 9 months not more . Congrats in advance


----------



## Cygne18

aisham said:


> finally I found the time to snap pictures ... here she is miss Birkin 25 ostrich gris agate/blue iris BGHW with my initials .. I'll try to snap pics in day light ..
> 
> View attachment 4695610
> View attachment 4695611
> View attachment 4695612


Wow, your birdie is really classy and gorgeous. Congratulations! Stunning.


----------



## fawnhagh

aisham said:


> 9.5 months . I placed the order on May 30, 2019 and resaved it on March 16, 2020 . My SM told me that I am very lucky because my bag came first  everyone els is still waiting. I hope you get it in 6 to 9 months not more . Congrats in advance



Thank you for sharing dear! I placed mine last October and hope I can get it this autumn. But with the covid 19 crisis maybe it will take a little longer.....I guess now safety and health is the most important!


----------



## bagidiotic

aisham said:


> finally I found the time to snap pictures ... here she is miss Birkin 25 ostrich gris agate/blue iris BGHW with my initials .. I'll try to snap pics in day light ..
> 
> View attachment 4695610
> View attachment 4695611
> View attachment 4695612


Congratulations 
Both are my favourite colours in ostrich leather


----------



## Israeli_Flava

aisham said:


> finally I found the time to snap pictures ... here she is miss Birkin 25 ostrich gris agate/blue iris BGHW with my initials .. I'll try to snap pics in day light ..
> 
> View attachment 4695610
> View attachment 4695611
> View attachment 4695612


Wow that is a jaw-dropper!!! Love it and the hardware is just glowing! Perfection dear CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laneige

Curious to check out 2018 and 2019 lining chart. Anyone knows where can I find them? Tried to search but can’t find it. Thanks


----------



## psoucsd

aisham said:


> finally I found the time to snap pictures ... here she is miss Birkin 25 ostrich gris agate/blue iris BGHW with my initials .. I'll try to snap pics in day light ..
> 
> View attachment 4695610
> View attachment 4695611
> View attachment 4695612



That’s a gorgeous combo!


----------



## BirkinLover77

aisham said:


> finally I found the time to snap pictures ... here she is miss Birkin 25 ostrich gris agate/blue iris BGHW with my initials .. I'll try to snap pics in day light ..
> 
> View attachment 4695610
> View attachment 4695611
> View attachment 4695612


Stunning!! The color combo of your SO very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## DDCHA

Hello everyone!  Hope everyone safe during this strange time.  So my SA texted me today and said SO order is due 5/30.  I am going for Gris Asphalte togo exterior with RGHW and not sure what I should do inside.  I'm thinking vert titien.  Does anyone have a pic of GA with this color?  Or GA with any contrast lining for ideas? Staying away from reds and pinks...


----------



## Rhl2987

DDCHA said:


> Hello everyone!  Hope everyone safe during this strange time.  So my SA texted me today and said SO order is due 5/30.  I am going for Gris Asphalte togo exterior with RGHW and not sure what I should do inside.  I'm thinking vert titien.  Does anyone have a pic of GA with this color?  Or GA with any contrast lining for ideas? Staying away from reds and pinks...


I love GA with VT. It sounds lovely. I think you should go for that! Do you know if you're doing a B or K?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

DDCHA said:


> Hello everyone!  Hope everyone safe during this strange time.  So my SA texted me today and said SO order is due 5/30.  I am going for Gris Asphalte togo exterior with RGHW and not sure what I should do inside.  I'm thinking vert titien.  Does anyone have a pic of GA with this color?  Or GA with any contrast lining for ideas? Staying away from reds and pinks...



I did a SO K32 GA Togo a while back. The hardware is brushed GHW and the interior is rouge H though. Not sure if a pic would be helpful — if so, let me know. The VT interior option sounds lovely.


----------



## DDCHA

Rhl2987 said:


> I love GA with VT. It sounds lovely. I think you should go for that! Do you know if you're doing a B or K?



Hi! I’m doing a B30. Thank you!  You think it’s too dark? I  was thinking Vert Bosphore or Malachite too but thought since GA is more earthy, an earlier green would be good!


----------



## DDCHA

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I did a SO K32 GA Togo a while back. The hardware is brushed GHW and the interior is rouge H though. Not sure if a pic would be helpful — if so, let me know. The VT interior option sounds lovely.



Yes would love a pic!! That sounds sooo pretty. I was thinking Rouge H too but have been reading that this season’s Rouge H chèvre looks very brown which is why I didn’t consider it. Would love to admire yours too!


----------



## DDCHA

Rhl2987 said:


> I love GA with VT. It sounds lovely. I think you should go for that! Do you know if you're doing a B or K?


What do you think of Vert Bosphore?  Too turquoise?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GoldFish8

DDCHA said:


> Hi! I’m doing a B30. Thank you!  You think it’s too dark? I  was thinking Vert Bosphore or Malachite too but thought since GA is more earthy, an earlier green would be good!


My original thought was malachite! I forget is vert cypress on the list? that could be lovely too


----------



## DDCHA

GoldFish8 said:


> My original thought was malachite! I forget is vert cypress on the list? that could be lovely too



Alas VC is not! Malachite sounds pretty too broad looking for deeper color and was veering towards VB bc thought VT might be too dark?? Ahhh! Driving me nuts but I welcome the distraction since remote school with 4 kids is VERY hard. [emoji51]


----------



## DDCHA

DDCHA said:


> Alas VC is not! Malachite sounds pretty too broad looking for deeper color and was veering towards VB bc thought VT might be too dark?? Ahhh! Driving me nuts but I welcome the distraction since remote school with 4 kids is VERY hard. [emoji51]



Not “broad”...meant “but” sorry!


----------



## Rhl2987

DDCHA said:


> Hi! I’m doing a B30. Thank you!  You think it’s too dark? I  was thinking Vert Bosphore or Malachite too but thought since GA is more earthy, an earlier green would be good!


I truly think any green would be pretty but I’m partial to VT because I love a dark green. I picked it for my most recent order. But Vert Bosphore or Malachite would also be lovely!


----------



## DDCHA

Rhl2987 said:


> I truly think any green would be pretty but I’m partial to VT because I love a dark green. I picked it for my most recent order. But Vert Bosphore or Malachite would also be lovely!


Oh did you pick with Jaune ambre? I remember that photo! Beautiful!


----------



## allure244

DDCHA said:


> Hi! I’m doing a B30. Thank you!  You think it’s too dark? I  was thinking Vert Bosphore or Malachite too but thought since GA is more earthy, an earlier green would be good!



Hi I took pics of some of my bags to help u visualize the colors next to each other. First pic is malachite Togo with Gris asphalte Togo. Second pic is Vert bosphore clemence with Gris asphalte Togo. These colors would probably be darker/less vibrant in chèvre which is the leather used for interiors. Hope this helps.


----------



## DDCHA

OMG thank you so much allure244!  SO sweet of you to take the time to do this. they're both gorgeous!!


----------



## DDCHA

azukitea said:


> Ordered 1 June
> Ready 14 Nov
> Picked up Dec
> Etain/ Gris Perle with Brushed gold
> View attachment 4614508
> View attachment 4614509


This is truly gorgeous!  I'm thinking of doing Gris Perle interior with Gris Asphalte exterior. Do you feel the lighter contrast of the Gris Perle interior looks more "white" than "grey" in comparison to the deeper shade of Etain?  Would you mind taking some external shots of the accordion sides to see the contrast of the lighter grey against the darker??


----------



## DDCHA

It's official.  I sent my order in for Malachite interior/Gris Asphalte exterior.  Thank you allure 244 for those pics that made my decision and for everyone else for their time and insights!  Be safe and happy all!


----------



## acrowcounted

DDCHA said:


> It's official.  I sent my order in for Malachite interior/Gris Asphalte exterior.  Thank you allure 244 for those pics that made my decision and for everyone else for their time and insights!  Be safe and happy all!


Malachite Chevre interior is pretty dark. I don’t think you will be disappointed! Enjoy!


----------



## DDCHA

acrowcounted said:


> Malachite Chevre interior is pretty dark. I don’t think you will be disappointed! Enjoy!
> View attachment 4701914


Yes!  I originally picked Vert Titien bc I wanted a deeper green (then realized it would be too dark in chèvre) and allure244's insight confirming malachite coming out darker made decision easy for me!  Thank you for taking the time to post the photo! your bag is BEAUTIFUL!!!  blessed to have you all.


----------



## GoldFish8

GoldFish8 said:


> My original thought was malachite! I forget is very cypress on the list? that could be lovely too





DDCHA said:


> Yes!  I originally picked Vert Titien bc I wanted a deeper green (then realized it would be too dark in chèvre) and allure244's insight confirming malachite coming out darker made decision easy for me!  Thank you for taking the time to post the photo! your bag is BEAUTIFUL!!!  blessed to have you all.


yay!! I’m so glad you picked this combo! It will be sooo stunning. The slight earthiness of GA will go great with the green in malachite. I’m so excited to see this So.. plus the RGHW will be amazing!!!


----------



## DDCHA

GoldFish8 said:


> yay!! I’m so glad you picked this combo! It will be sooo stunning. The slight earthiness of GA will go great with the green in malachite. I’m so excited to see this So.. plus the RGHW will be amazing!!!


Thank you goldfish8!! ❤️


----------



## SpicyTuna13

DDCHA said:


> Yes would love a pic!! That sounds sooo pretty. I was thinking Rouge H too but have been reading that this season’s Rouge H chèvre looks very brown which is why I didn’t consider it. Would love to admire yours too!



I apologize for the late reply. Work has been in full gear with COVID-19.

These pics were taken inside. All photos have interior lighting and outdoor (window) lighting sources. The exception is the one on the closet shelf — that’s interior lighting only.

Absolutely no regrets on gris asphalt. Great neutral!


----------



## DDCHA

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I apologize for the late reply. Work has been in full gear with COVID-19.
> 
> These pics were taken inside. All photos have interior lighting and outdoor (window) lighting sources. The exception is the one on the closet shelf — that’s interior lighting only.
> 
> Absolutely no regrets on gris asphalt. Great neutral!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702253
> View attachment 4702254
> View attachment 4702255
> View attachment 4702256


Yes it's crazy at home with work and virtual school.  Thanks for taking the time to do this SpicyTuna13 despite all of the things you are juggling.  What a gorgeous Kelly!  It does look quite rich with the Rouge H!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I apologize for the late reply. Work has been in full gear with COVID-19.
> 
> These pics were taken inside. All photos have interior lighting and outdoor (window) lighting sources. The exception is the one on the closet shelf — that’s interior lighting only.
> 
> Absolutely no regrets on gris asphalt. Great neutral!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4702253
> View attachment 4702254
> View attachment 4702255
> View attachment 4702256


Wow... Your K is gorgeous. Your GA coloration is sooooo pretty! CONGRATS!!!
I didn't think I liked this color all that much until now hahahahahah
Most pics I saw were very brown....


----------



## xxDxx

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow... Your K is gorgeous. Your GA coloration is sooooo pretty! CONGRATS!!!
> I didn't think I liked this color all that much until now hahahahahah
> Most pics I saw were very brown....


I have a GA K and i think it‘s the perfect neutral. A great mix between grey and brown. If you don’t want a brown bag you should reconsider getting Etoupe because it is much more brown than GA. HTH


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xxDxx said:


> I have a GA K and i think it‘s the perfect neutral. A great mix between grey and brown. If you don’t want a brown bag you should reconsider getting Etoupe because it is much more brown than GA. HTH


Oh I hear you!!!!
Etoupe is more of a taupe brown though and the contrast stitching really livens it up to my eye. I have a few sweaters and boots in this shade... so I recently took a second look at etoupe birrkin as I never gravitated to it, and for whatever reason I am now attracted.
Can't explain other than this.


----------



## jenngu

Gris Asphalt is such a beautiful color!   Thank you SpicyTuna13 for sharing.  I'm thinking about togo GA sellier K25 with natural stitching with GHW vs togo GA B25 with RGHW.  Not sure which is more special?   Does anyone know what GA looks like with RGHW?


----------



## DDCHA

OMG the Sellier sounds stunning!  I originally wanted to do a togo Sellier as well but my store doesn't offer it.  So strange how she boutiques do and others don't.  I just googled GA with RGHW and saw some beautiful samples.  You can't go wrong with either!  What color are you doing on the inside?  Or are you doing a special tri color?  


jenngu said:


> Gris Asphalt is such a beautiful color!   Thank you SpicyTuna13 for sharing.  I'm thinking about togo GA sellier K25 with natural stitching with GHW vs togo GA B25 with RGHW.  Not sure which is more special?   Does anyone know what GA looks like with RGHW?


----------



## jenngu

DDCHA said:


> OMG the Sellier sounds stunning!  I originally wanted to do a togo Sellier as well but my store doesn't offer it.  So strange how she boutiques do and others don't.  I just googled GA with RGHW and saw some beautiful samples.  You can't go wrong with either!  What color are you doing on the inside?  Or are you doing a special tri color?



I'm thinking about RP or Malachite interior. =)

I'm also deciding on strap length regular 85cm vs 105cm.  Not sure if it's possible to order longer length and have it altered later to 95cm for more versatility.


----------



## DDCHA

jenngu said:


> I'm thinking about RP or Malachite interior. =)
> 
> I'm also deciding on strap length regular 85cm vs 105cm.  Not sure if it's possible to order longer length and have it altered later to 95cm for more versatility.


I'm doing Malachite for mine!  My husband didn't like the RP for some reason.  The Kelly straps are odd sizes I agree.  Does Hermes offer shortening of straps or did you mean to take to a local leather shop?  95 is the perfect length and so strange they don't offer.


----------



## jenngu

DDCHA said:


> I'm doing Malachite for mine!  My husband didn't like the RP for some reason.  The Kelly straps are odd sizes I agree.  Does Hermes offer shortening of straps or did you mean to take to a local leather shop?  95 is the perfect length and so strange they don't offer.


 My SA urged me to consider a brighter color for the interior.  You got me thinking about Vert Biosphore as well!  I would ask my SA about the possibility about getting a strap adjusted but feel weird asking him given the current conditions.  Maybe someone else knows if it's possible to get it shortened with Hermes?


----------



## allure244

jenngu said:


> My SA urged me to consider a brighter color for the interior.  You got me thinking about Vert Biosphore as well!  I would ask my SA about the possibility about getting a strap adjusted but feel weird asking him given the current conditions.  Maybe someone else knows if it's possible to get it shortened with Hermes?



My SO strap was too long and I was able to get it shortened at my home store as there is a leather craftsperson there. U can ask ur store if they offer that service or would need to send out the strap to Paris.


----------



## Summerof89

Hi all,

I am planning my first SO for next semester when the stores re-open and would like your precious opinions. I am a little disappointed with the colour offerings this year as i would have loved a combination of dark and light pink, but at least I can do something else in the mean time until more offerings are available. =)

Whilst at home I have come up with the following:
1. multicolor b25 in chevre with etoupe (front/back/flap) & rose lipstick (all other parts)
2. multicolor b25 in chevre with etoupe (front/back/flap) & gris perle (all other parts)
3. multicolor k25 retourne in togo with rose poupre (front/back/flap) & craie (all other parts)
4. multicolor k25 retourne in togo with rose poupre (front/back/flap) & gris asphalt (all other parts)
5. mini kelly II ostrich in rose tyrien exterior and jaune amber interior

All with brushed ghw or plain ghw.

I welcome all suggestions/opinions, thanks everyone


----------



## Israeli_Flava

woops


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Summerof89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning my first SO for next semester when the stores re-open and would like your precious opinions. I am a little disappointed with the colour offerings this year as i would have loved a combination of dark and light pink, but at least I can do something else in the mean time until more offerings are available. =)
> 
> Whilst at home I have come up with the following:
> 1. multicolor b25 in chevre with etoupe (front/back/flap) & rose lipstick (all other parts)
> 2. multicolor b25 in chevre with etoupe (front/back/flap) & gris perle (all other parts)
> 3. multicolor k25 retourne in togo with rose poupre (front/back/flap) & craie (all other parts)
> 4. multicolor k25 retourne in togo with rose poupre (front/back/flap) & gris asphalt (all other parts)
> 5. mini kelly II ostrich in rose tyrien exterior and jaune amber interior
> 
> All with brushed ghw or plain ghw.
> 
> I welcome all suggestions/opinions, thanks everyone


Good choices.  For me the   Rose Tyrien with Jaune Ambre  sounds stunning!


----------



## DR2014

I'm so excited!  I just placed my 1st SO, although remotely, not like the in store experience I imagined, but still... I can't complain because I probably only got this chance because of the virus situation.   Here are the specs (hope you don't mind, @honhon - although this color & combo is my HG, you TOTALLY inspired the interior color!!!):  K28, Rouge H, chevre, brushed ghw, rouge de coeur interior, tonal stitching...


----------



## surfer

Hi ladies! Has anyone seen an SO kelly or birkin in gold but with any kind of pink contrast stitching? I am thinking of doing one for my next SO but of course would love to see one irl


----------



## honhon

DR2014 said:


> I'm so excited!  I just placed my 1st SO, although remotely, not like the in store experience I imagined, but still... I can't complain because I probably only got this chance because of the virus situation.   Here are the specs (hope you don't mind, @honhon - although this color & combo is my HG, you TOTALLY inspired the interior color!!!):  K28, Rouge H, chevre, brushed ghw, rouge de coeur interior, tonal stitching...


I'M SUPER HAPPY that someone can share the beauty! I hope you enjoy as much as I do


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## DR2014

honhon said:


> I'M SUPER HAPPY that someone can share the beauty! I hope you enjoy as much as I do


thank you!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

surfer said:


> Hi ladies! Has anyone seen an SO kelly or birkin in gold but with any kind of pink contrast stitching? I am thinking of doing one for my next SO but of course would love to see one irl


I had a So Flash (Eclat) Kelly in fauve Tadelakt with Rubis stitching....something of a similar combo. I think Gold looks great with brights like pink and orange (the So Flash did come in Gold but with Orange H details).
Anyway...I'd check the contrast stitch thread. My bag's in there along with many others.


----------



## olibelli

Summerof89 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am planning my first SO for next semester when the stores re-open and would like your precious opinions. I am a little disappointed with the colour offerings this year as i would have loved a combination of dark and light pink, but at least I can do something else in the mean time until more offerings are available. =)
> 
> Whilst at home I have come up with the following:
> 1. multicolor b25 in chevre with etoupe (front/back/flap) & rose lipstick (all other parts)
> 2. multicolor b25 in chevre with etoupe (front/back/flap) & gris perle (all other parts)
> 3. multicolor k25 retourne in togo with rose poupre (front/back/flap) & craie (all other parts)
> 4. multicolor k25 retourne in togo with rose poupre (front/back/flap) & gris asphalt (all other parts)
> 5. mini kelly II ostrich in rose tyrien exterior and jaune amber interior
> 
> All with brushed ghw or plain ghw.
> 
> I welcome all suggestions/opinions, thanks everyone



I've seen a SO with option # 2 etoupe / gris perle and it was just so stunning, so can vouch for that combo! I feel you on the SO color options this year being somewhat disappointing because I've been dreaming of a light pink + dark pink / burgundy combo as well. Option #5 sounds gorgeous!


----------



## olibelli

surfer said:


> Hi ladies! Has anyone seen an SO kelly or birkin in gold but with any kind of pink contrast stitching? I am thinking of doing one for my next SO but of course would love to see one irl


I've seen one a B25 in Gold Togo with Rouge de Couer contrast stiching + interiors and BGHW and it was gorgeous. On my SO wishlist at some point


----------



## olibelli

DR2014 said:


> I'm so excited!  I just placed my 1st SO, although remotely, not like the in store experience I imagined, but still... I can't complain because I probably only got this chance because of the virus situation.   Here are the specs (hope you don't mind, @honhon - although this color & combo is my HG, you TOTALLY inspired the interior color!!!):  K28, Rouge H, chevre, brushed ghw, rouge de coeur interior, tonal stitching...


That sounds gorgeous! Congrats on the first SO  are you located somewhere where stores are closed and that's why it was done remotely? Or you didn't want to go to the store given everything going on with the virus?


----------



## bluerosespf

surfer said:


> Hi ladies! Has anyone seen an SO kelly or birkin in gold but with any kind of pink contrast stitching? I am thinking of doing one for my next SO but of course would love to see one irl


Here’s mine:


----------



## DR2014

olibelli said:


> That sounds gorgeous! Congrats on the first SO  are you located somewhere where stores are closed and that's why it was done remotely? Or you didn't want to go to the store given everything going on with the virus?


Stores are closed where I am, so I think that is why they reached out with the SO offer.  My SA had also told me before I could order an SO this year, but it hadn't happened before the virus struck.


----------



## surfer

bluerosespf said:


> Here’s mine:
> 
> View attachment 4705573


Oh thanks so much!!!! If not too much trouble
I would love to see more photos please pretty please! As many as you have time for


----------



## DDCHA

jenngu said:


> I'm thinking about RP or Malachite interior. =)
> 
> I'm also deciding on strap length regular 85cm vs 105cm.  Not sure if it's possible to order longer length and have it altered later to 95cm for more versatility.


Hi!! Just checking in...did you decide on an interior color yet?  I keep wavering between RP, Malachite and Gris Perle interior.  My SA still hasn't submitted the order so it's making me double, triple think things over already.  Does anyone have a side by side Gris Asphalte/Rose Pourpre and Gris Asphalte/Gris Perle swatch they can post for me? Thank you in advance my dears!


----------



## DDCHA

bluerosespf said:


> Here’s mine:
> 
> View attachment 4705573


This is GORGEOUS!! Gold is on my wishlist and my SA promised to get me one by year end so I decided not to do for my SO.  If I did, I would definitely pick pink/red contrast tones!!!  Praying everyone is healthy and safe!


----------



## bluerosespf

surfer said:


> Oh thanks so much!!!! If not too much trouble
> I would love to see more photos please pretty please! As many as you have time for



I picked it up in early March, so it hasn't been out and about. The thread pops more in direct sunlight, but it's going to be awhile before that can happen  Here are a couple of photos I took for Instagram. It's gold Togo, rose pourpre interior, and rose scheherazade stitching. Hope that helps with your choice!


----------



## Rhl2987

bluerosespf said:


> I picked it up in early March, so it hasn't been out and about. The thread pops more in direct sunlight, but it's going to be awhile before that can happen  Here are a couple of photos I took for Instagram. It's gold Togo, rose pourpre interior, and rose scheherazade stitching. Hope that helps with your choice!
> 
> View attachment 4705999
> View attachment 4706000


That's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## surfer

bluerosespf said:


> I picked it up in early March, so it hasn't been out and about. The thread pops more in direct sunlight, but it's going to be awhile before that can happen  Here are a couple of photos I took for Instagram. It's gold Togo, rose pourpre interior, and rose scheherazade stitching. Hope that helps with your choice!
> 
> View attachment 4705999
> View attachment 4706000



Yes it helps so much!!! It’s exactly the combo I am doing with my k25 noire a la carte so I was curious how it would look on a gold birkin and voila! If you wouldn’t mind I would love to follow you on ig! Not sure if it’s ok to dm you for that


----------



## bluerosespf

surfer said:


> Yes it helps so much!!! It’s exactly the combo I am doing with my k25 noire a la carte so I was curious how it would look on a gold birkin and voila! If you wouldn’t mind I would love to follow you on ig! Not sure if it’s ok to dm you for that


Glad to hear it! The IG link is in my signature. Or, if you’re reading on a phone, it’s @laurelkstewart. Pretty boring these days though what with not leaving my apartment and all.


----------



## surfer

bluerosespf said:


> Glad to hear it! The IG link is in my signature. Or, if you’re reading on a phone, it’s @laurelkstewart. Pretty boring these days though what with not leaving my apartment and all.


Found you! I used to live on the upper west side too. Small world! Love love your B with rose p interior. How long did it take please if I may ask?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## bluerosespf

surfer said:


> Found you! I used to live on the upper west side too. Small world! Love love your B with rose p interior. How long did it take please if I may ask?


Thank you! I can’t wait to take her out. 

I don’t want to derail the thread, but this SO was super short - less than 5 months. It beat the SO before it that I ordered more than a year ago and am patiently waiting for. There’s a thread you might like - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-special-orders-how-long-did-yours-take.797364/.


----------



## TeeCee77

bluerosespf said:


> I picked it up in early March, so it hasn't been out and about. The thread pops more in direct sunlight, but it's going to be awhile before that can happen  Here are a couple of photos I took for Instagram. It's gold Togo, rose pourpre interior, and rose scheherazade stitching. Hope that helps with your choice!
> 
> View attachment 4705999
> View attachment 4706000


So cool!!


----------



## Cygne18

bluerosespf said:


> I picked it up in early March, so it hasn't been out and about. The thread pops more in direct sunlight, but it's going to be awhile before that can happen  Here are a couple of photos I took for Instagram. It's gold Togo, rose pourpre interior, and rose scheherazade stitching. Hope that helps with your choice!
> 
> View attachment 4705999
> View attachment 4706000


Love this!!  Just the right amount of pop. She's gorgeous.


----------



## jenngu

DDCHA said:


> Hi!! Just checking in...did you decide on an interior color yet?  I keep wavering between RP, Malachite and Gris Perle interior.  My SA still hasn't submitted the order so it's making me double, triple think things over already.  Does anyone have a side by side Gris Asphalte/Rose Pourpre and Gris Asphalte/Gris Perle swatch they can post for me? Thank you in advance my dears!



I'm leaning toward the GA K25 Sellier with RP but now am tempted by bluerosespf's Gold Birkin with RP.  I think Gris Perle interior could look nice but not sure how hard it is to maintain.


----------



## DDCHA

jenngu said:


> I'm leaning toward the GA K25 Sellier with RP but now am tempted by bluerosespf's Gold Birkin with RP.  I think Gris Perle interior could look nice but not sure how hard it is to maintain.


Yes bluerosespf’s Goldie is tempting for sure. My SA steered me away from Gris Perle and Malachite so am going with Vert Titien, the original color I chose. I went to Malachite bc I thought Vert Titien would look too dark and almost black as an interior but he assured me it wouldn’t and it’s a gorgeous combo with green definitely coming through. Good luck on your decision. You can’t go wrong with either!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Dear all,

I hope that all the Forum members are keeping well at this very difficult time. I know that SO planning seems most trivial now but it’s a welcome distraction too...

On that note, ******** just posted an excellent piece about the relative delicacy of her K sellier SO in Chèvre. I was considering a K28 SO in Rouge H Chèvre  and was wondering if anyone has experienced the same issue (scratches) as ********? Would I be better off holding out for a ‘push offer’ in the elusive but high-maintenance Boxcalf...

Your views are much appreciated.

Keep safe,
Xx


----------



## QuelleFromage

Susie Tunes said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I hope that all the Forum members are keeping well at this very difficult time. I know that SO planning seems most trivial now but it’s a welcome distraction too...
> 
> On that note, ******** just posted an excellent piece about the relative delicacy of her K sellier SO in Chèvre. I was considering a K28 SO in Rouge H Chèvre  and was wondering if anyone has experienced the same issue (scratches) as ********? Would I be better off holding out for a ‘push offer’ in the elusive but high-maintenance Boxcalf...
> 
> Your views are much appreciated.
> 
> Keep safe,
> Xx


As much as I dislike heading over to ******** (where she then asks you to watch her IGTV to see the issue), yes, chèvre can scratch. I have some much smaller marks on the back of my sellier K25. The bag does have to experience some pressure - I believe mine to be from packing the Kelly inside its dustbin in a carry-on tote, where some object pressed against it, or from wearing this bag on its strap over a jacket with buttons, or something else where the bag banged into a hard object. I suspect the marks on PB's bag are from the latter - the bag was banged into something, repeatedly from the looks of it. 
None of my other chèvre bags have scratches including a much older sellier K28. And I don't see massive variance in the skin.
Might have been a slow news day 
I certainly wouldn't hold out for Box over chèvre. I have both and chèvre is sturdier, plus Box offers are even rarer than Barenia in my experience, and if you want Rouge H box, I would buy vintage


----------



## Susie Tunes

QuelleFromage said:


> As much as I dislike heading over to ******** (where she then asks you to watch her IGTV to see the issue), yes, chèvre can scratch. I have some much smaller marks on the back of my sellier K25. The bag does have to experience some pressure - I believe mine to be from packing the Kelly inside its dustbin in a carry-on tote, where some object pressed against it, or from wearing this bag on its strap over a jacket with buttons, or something else where the bag banged into a hard object. I suspect the marks on PB's bag are from the latter - the bag was banged into something, repeatedly from the looks of it.
> None of my other chèvre bags have scratches including a much older sellier K28. And I don't see massive variance in the skin.
> Might have been a slow news day
> I certainly wouldn't hold out for Box over chèvre. I have both and chèvre is sturdier, plus Box offers are even rarer than Barenia in my experience, and if you want Rouge H box, I would buy vintage



Thankyou very much for your reply. I know you’re a connoisseur. Yes, Box is like the Scarlet Pimpernel - I was offered one a while ago but the hardware wasn’t right . I also live in a country where it rains quite frequently so that’s probably another point in favour of Chèvre.

Originally I was thinking of a 32 sellier (I’m on the tall end) so Chèvre wasn’t an option and I’m accustomed to larger bags (35s) but a 28 would add more variety to my collection and I think it can hold enough necessities


----------



## QuelleFromage

Susie Tunes said:


> Thankyou very much for your reply. I know you’re a connoisseur. Yes, Box is like the Scarlet Pimpernel - I was offered one a while ago but the hardware wasn’t right . I also live in a country where it rains quite frequently so that’s probably another point in favour of Chèvre.
> 
> Originally I was thinking of a 32 sellier (I’m on the tall end) so Chèvre wasn’t an option and I’m accustomed to larger bags (35s) but a 28 would add more variety to my collection and I think it can hold enough necessities



Just took a close look at my chèvre B under direct light to see if it has scratches and it has none. There is some very very slight variation in the skin which I think is natural. That says good things since I carry this bag a LOT.

I LOVE chèvre and haven't regretted using it on a bag yet. I will order something else this year only because I want a retournè Kelly.
28's a great size in sellier if you're not super petite. Mine is just a little big on me and I wish I had ordered retourne, which was available at the time. Good luck with your order!! Remember RH can be brown-y (it's a dice roll) so you need to be ok with that 
In a rainy climate I would only buy a Box bag if I was ok with occasional use. My RH Box Kelly stays in the box 90% of the time but the 10% is worth it.


----------



## Susie Tunes

QuelleFromage said:


> Just took a close look at my chèvre B under direct light to see if it has scratches and it has none. There is some very very slight variation in the skin which I think is natural. That says good things since I carry this bag a LOT.
> 
> I LOVE chèvre and haven't regretted using it on a bag yet. I will order something else this year only because I want a retournè Kelly.
> 28's a great size in sellier if you're not super petite. Mine is just a little big on me and I wish I had ordered retourne, which was available at the time. Good luck with your order!! Remember RH can be brown-y (it's a dice roll) so you need to be ok with that
> In a rainy climate I would only buy a Box bag if I was ok with occasional use. My RH Box Kelly stays in the box 90% of the time but the 10% is worth it.



Thankyou for the colour advice . I am a little uncertain about RH Chèvre - it’s such a chameleon colour. I have a K35 Retourné in Étoupe Togo that has a RH interior and I’m very happy with it as an interior colour. For an exterior leather I think it might be safer to go darker and wait for Bordeaux Chèvre to be offered. 
I have a B35 on order in Chocolat Togo with a Bordeaux interior so I’m interested (or rather excited ) in seeing how the Bordeaux looks in Chèvre.


----------



## sparklyprincess

I have a chevre SO Birkin in black and have not had any issues with it. It arrived in 2014, so has a few years on it. I’ve also flown with it a few times.


----------



## Susie Tunes

sparklyprincess said:


> I have a chevre SO Birkin in black and have not had any issues with it. It arrived in 2014, so has a few years on it. I’ve also flown with it a few times.



Thankyou very much for your reply - I’m feeling more confident about Chèvre


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Susie Tunes said:


> Thankyou very much for your reply - I’m feeling more confident about Chèvre


Darling, My Chevre SO B30 from 2015 is PRISTINE.
I wear her to  death  (but treat her w/care). No wear whatsoever.
I had to pop over and see... and I must say seeing PB's K was shocking.
She definitely wore something (belt, studs on jeans or embellished jacket, etc?) that did that to the back of her bag!
I think that could happen to ANY smooth-ish leather though due to the rubbing... particularly K.
I am the biggest fan of chevre.... LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!
My latest SO is chevre and I can't wait for her to join the Flava Fam!!!!
GO FOR IT!!!!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, My Chevre SO B30 from 2015 is PRISTINE.
> I wear her to  death  (but treat her w/care). No wear whatsoever.
> I had to pop over and see... and I must say seeing PB's K was shocking.
> She definitely wore something (belt, studs on jeans or embellished jacket, etc?) that did that to the back of her bag!
> I think that could happen to ANY smooth-ish leather though due to the rubbing... particularly K.
> I am the biggest fan of chevre.... LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!
> My latest SO is chevre and I can't wait for her to join the Flava Fam!!!!
> GO FOR IT!!!!



Will do, thankyou. Your bag is gleaming


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> Darling, My Chevre SO B30 from 2015 is PRISTINE.
> I wear her to  death  (but treat her w/care). No wear whatsoever.
> I had to pop over and see... and I must say seeing PB's K was shocking.
> She definitely wore something (belt, studs on jeans or embellished jacket, etc?) that did that to the back of her bag!
> I think that could happen to ANY smooth-ish leather though due to the rubbing... particularly K.
> I am the biggest fan of chevre.... LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!
> My latest SO is chevre and I can't wait for her to join the Flava Fam!!!!
> GO FOR IT!!!!


Maybe PB put one of the bag frocks on it and it scratched


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## AnnaE

Susie Tunes said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I hope that all the Forum members are keeping well at this very difficult time. I know that SO planning seems most trivial now but it’s a welcome distraction too...
> 
> On that note, ******** just posted an excellent piece about the relative delicacy of her K sellier SO in Chèvre. I was considering a K28 SO in Rouge H Chèvre  and was wondering if anyone has experienced the same issue (scratches) as ********? Would I be better off holding out for a ‘push offer’ in the elusive but high-maintenance Boxcalf...
> 
> Your views are much appreciated.
> 
> Keep safe,
> Xx



I think Chevre is fine if you don't bang it against stuff. I will say I am being offered Box, but only in Noir. It's unclear if non-black Box is being actively made. If you did want Box, it's out there.


----------



## GoldFish8

QuelleFromage said:


> Maybe PB put one of the bag frocks on it and it scratched


Lol


----------



## Susie Tunes

AnnaE said:


> I think Chevre is fine if you don't bang it against stuff. I will say I am being offered Box, but only in Noir. It's unclear if non-black Box is being actively made. If you did want Box, it's out there.



Hi, thankyou for your reply. I am quite careful with things - rainy weather is probably the bigger issue for me. So much I love the idea of box, I think it needs to remain an idea only.


----------



## Hkittens

Hi everyone! 
ive been promised by my SA ill get my SO this year.. and it’s happening now! This is my first SO and its so sad that my sa told me during this time we will have to do the SO at HOME!  Yes theyre not kidding.. 
im so lost and confused but ive been thinking about this and looking forward to it.. its like im missing an important step during this process.. and im so afraid ill be making a mistake. So ill be making my SO based on whatsapp chats with my SA... anyone going thru this “special” journey like mine? should i reject this so and do it another time? Or trust my guts and do it anyway!


----------



## izzyParis

Hkittens said:


> Hi everyone!
> ive been promised by my SA ill get my SO this year.. and it’s happening now! This is my first SO and its so sad that my sa told me during this time we will have to do the SO at HOME!  Yes theyre not kidding..
> im so lost and confused but ive been thinking about this and looking forward to it.. its like im missing an important step during this process.. and im so afraid ill be making a mistake. So ill be making my SO based on whatsapp chats with my SA... anyone going thru this “special” journey like mine? should i reject this so and do it another time? Or trust my guts and do it anyway!


If you have been thinking about it for a while and you still have access to your SA, trust your gut which is actually all the research and thinking that you’ve been doing regarding the SO.  Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

Hkittens said:


> Hi everyone!
> ive been promised by my SA ill get my SO this year.. and it’s happening now! This is my first SO and its so sad that my sa told me during this time we will have to do the SO at HOME!  Yes theyre not kidding..
> im so lost and confused but ive been thinking about this and looking forward to it.. its like im missing an important step during this process.. and im so afraid ill be making a mistake. So ill be making my SO based on whatsapp chats with my SA... anyone going thru this “special” journey like mine? should i reject this so and do it another time? Or trust my guts and do it anyway!


Don’t give up the opportunity just because it’s long distance. It’s nice to sit with the box of leathers and make the choices but for me, having the personalized bag is the important thing at the end of the day. And once things get back nearer to normal, you can ask your SA to let you sit with the box and visualize what you ordered (putting the swatches together) if you really feel you missed out. My most recent SO was placed verbally over the phone in about thirty seconds.

Do you have a rough idea of what you’re going to order? Style/Size/color family?


----------



## Hkittens

Thank you! Yes in trying to think of the end result.. the problem is i havent decide what i want.. i have two options in mind and one is neutral color like etoupe / gold/ noir with craie and the other is something blue. The blue will probably be blue electric.. but i still doesnt know what goes best with it.. I thought i was going to finalize my decision when im looking at the swatches.. its so hard! But i really think the result is going to be worth it..


----------



## Susie Tunes

Hkittens said:


> Thank you! Yes in trying to think of the end result.. the problem is i havent decide what i want.. i have two options in mind and one is neutral color like etoupe / gold/ noir with craie and the other is something blue. The blue will probably be blue electric.. but i still doesnt know what goes best with it.. I thought i was going to finalize my decision when im looking at the swatches.. its so hard! But i really think the result is going to be worth it..



Go for it - I think you’ll be glad that you did   I went through the whole SO process via email and I can’t wait to see how it turns out. I’ve dedicated a Pinterest board to the bag with examples of the leather colours that I found online - helps to visualise.


----------



## GoldFish8

Hkittens said:


> Thank you! Yes in trying to think of the end result.. the problem is i havent decide what i want.. i have two options in mind and one is neutral color like etoupe / gold/ noir with craie and the other is something blue. The blue will probably be blue electric.. but i still doesnt know what goes best with it.. I thought i was going to finalize my decision when im looking at the swatches.. its so hard! But i really think the result is going to be worth it..


You sound like you've narrowed it down a decent amount. Shouldn't be too hard after that! Congrats on your SO offer. What a brilliant burst of sun during such difficult times! If it makes you feel any better, I also placed my SO over the phone. I didn't even have all the options lol. There is SOOO much info on this thread, look at insta and google for different SO options that align with your two visions. Good luck with your decision!! can't wait to see what you decide


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> I had a So Flash (Eclat) Kelly in fauve Tadelakt with Rubis stitching....something of a similar combo. I think Gold looks great with brights like pink and orange (the So Flash did come in Gold but with Orange H details).
> Anyway...I'd check the contrast stitch thread. My bag's in there along with many others.


I was thinking precisely of your bag when I saw the Question


----------



## Notorious Pink

Susie Tunes said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I hope that all the Forum members are keeping well at this very difficult time. I know that SO planning seems most trivial now but it’s a welcome distraction too...
> 
> On that note, ******** just posted an excellent piece about the relative delicacy of her K sellier SO in Chèvre. I was considering a K28 SO in Rouge H Chèvre  and was wondering if anyone has experienced the same issue (scratches) as ********? Would I be better off holding out for a ‘push offer’ in the elusive but high-maintenance Boxcalf...
> 
> Your views are much appreciated.
> 
> Keep safe,
> Xx





QuelleFromage said:


> Maybe PB put one of the bag frocks on it and it scratched



Well, PB has zero credibility with me. She’s a little long on self-promotion and a little short on anything that doesn’t garner her attention, so her knowledge is limited. I have had various chevre items over the years and it has held up very well. Not perfect, Not impervious, but not prone to scratching either. It’s fairly sturdy, maybe not quite as sturdy as Togo/Clemence.


----------



## DR2014

Hkittens said:


> Thank you! Yes in trying to think of the end result.. the problem is i havent decide what i want.. i have two options in mind and one is neutral color like etoupe / gold/ noir with craie and the other is something blue. The blue will probably be blue electric.. but i still doesnt know what goes best with it.. I thought i was going to finalize my decision when im looking at the swatches.. its so hard! But i really think the result is going to be worth it..


I just ordered my first SO by email with my SA.  I felt a little bit of that disappointment not to have the in store experience as well, but I have known exactly what I want for an SO for so long.  Any disappointment was far outweighed by my happiness & excitement to finally order my exact first choice bag!  I think you will find it is fun to research on this forum and on the internet what you want, and many of the members here are  more than happy to be sounding boards for any of your questions.


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> I just ordered my first SO by email with my SA.  I felt a little bit of that disappointment not to have the in store experience as well, but I have known exactly what I want for an SO for so long.  Any disappointment was far outweighed by my happiness & excitement to finally order my exact first choice bag!  I think you will find it is fun to research on this forum and on the internet what you want, and many of the members here are  more than happy to be sounding boards for any of your questions.


So happy for you-it's wonderful you can appreciate the relationship you have with your SA, and your excitement and pleasure for your first SO 
Please let us know the specs ( if you wish) I love the anticipation!!


----------



## DR2014

nymeria said:


> So happy for you-it's wonderful you can appreciate the relationship you have with your SA, and your excitement and pleasure for your first SO
> Please let us know the specs ( if you wish) I love the anticipation!!


Thanks, @nymeria!  It's a k28, rouge H chevre, rouge de coeur interior, tonal stitching, brushed gold hw.  Its my holy grail k, I am so excited!!


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> Thanks, @nymeria!  It's a k28, rouge H chevre, rouge de coeur interior, tonal stitching, brushed gold hw.  Its my holy grail k, I am so excited!!


OMG!! It will be gorgeous! I can't wait! The Rouge H in chevre is stunning- congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## DR2014

nymeria said:


> OMG!! It will be gorgeous! I can't wait! The Rouge H in chevre is stunning- congrats!


Thank you!!


----------



## Mosman

I am also soon put SO In for K25 chèvre and debating between rouge H and Bordeaux, anyone have both colour in chèvre can tell me which colour would look nicer in chèvre please ??


----------



## honhon

Mosman said:


> I am also soon put SO In for K25 chèvre and debating between rouge H and Bordeaux, anyone have both colour in chèvre can tell me which colour would look nicer in chèvre please ??


i dont have a comparison photos but I'm under the impression that bourdeaux is a tad more brown than RH in chèvre hope it helps


----------



## Susie Tunes

DR2014 said:


> Thanks, @nymeria!  It's a k28, rouge H chevre, rouge de coeur interior, tonal stitching, brushed gold hw.  Its my holy grail k, I am so excited!!



Oh that’s sounds gorgeous - red on red  Congratulations


----------



## DR2014

Susie Tunes said:


> Oh that’s sounds gorgeous - red on red  Congratulations


Thank you!  Interior color was inspired by @honhon!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mosman said:


> I am also soon put SO In for K25 chèvre and debating between rouge H and Bordeaux, anyone have both colour in chèvre can tell me which colour would look nicer in chèvre please ??


This is a hard call because if Rouge H comes out brown it will actually be less red than Bordeaux. But, Bordeaux will always be darker. The last time I ordered Rouge H interior it was a bit brown. The time before it was perfect dark blood red. Interior chèvre does differ a bit from exterior. I am in the same dilemma as I love dark reds...anyone have a recent Bordeaux chèvre exterior??


----------



## acrowcounted

For what it’s worth...this is a semi-recent production item, I believe.


----------



## Susie Tunes

acrowcounted said:


> For what it’s worth...this is a semi-recent production item, I believe.
> View attachment 4722876





QuelleFromage said:


> This is a hard call because if Rouge H comes out brown it will actually be less red than Bordeaux. But, Bordeaux will always be darker. The last time I ordered Rouge H interior it was a bit brown. The time before it was perfect dark blood red. Interior chèvre does differ a bit from exterior. I am in the same dilemma as I love dark reds...anyone have a recent Bordeaux chèvre exterior??



This is on the US site - Bordeaux alligator/ Chèvre interior - colour looks beautiful online. Much darker than Rouge H and no hint of  brown. Rouge H interior that I have is a brownish red.


----------



## surfer

Hi dears! May I please ask- if I were to do a b25 so and choose rose poupre exterior- is my interior colour limited to this chart? I know it was the case for the k25 sellier in chèvre but not sure if it’s the same for b25?
 Thank you for your help!


----------



## Meta

Mosman said:


> I am also soon put SO In for K25 chèvre and debating between rouge H and Bordeaux, anyone have both colour in chèvre can tell me which colour would look nicer in chèvre please ??


Bordeaux isn't an option for Chevre. 


surfer said:


> Hi dears! May I please ask- if I were to do a b25 so and choose rose poupre exterior- is my interior colour limited to this chart? I know it was the case for the k25 sellier in chèvre but not sure if it’s the same for b25?
> Thank you for your help!


All interior color options are the same regardless of bag design or leather.


----------



## cuselover

allure244 said:


> Hi I took pics of some of my bags to help u visualize the colors next to each other. First pic is malachite Togo with Gris asphalte Togo. Second pic is Vert bosphore clemence with Gris asphalte Togo. These colors would probably be darker/less vibrant in chèvre which is the leather used for interiors. Hope this helps.


Awwww looks so nice .... anyone has comparison of Gris asphalte next to jaune ambre or etain next to jaune ambre . I’m debating which yellow piping would be more comparable with so my next so order .


----------



## Meta

cuselover said:


> Awwww looks so nice .... anyone has comparison of Gris asphalte next to jaune ambre or etain next to jaune ambre . *I’m debating which yellow piping would be more comparable with so my next so order* .


Options for piping have been eliminated for current SO. Only verso (contrast interior) or multicolor (bicolor exterior) options are available.


----------



## cuselover

Meta said:


> Options for piping have been eliminated for current SO. Only verso (contrast interior) or multicolor (bicolor exterior) options are available.


Oh thanks! Are the colors for SO same as last fall?


----------



## Meta

cuselover said:


> Oh thanks! Are the colors for SO same as last fall?


Yes, they are. It only changes in Fall.


----------



## cuselover

Sorry can anyone post the color availability for this seasons special order? I tried going back but no luck finding the colors


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## surfer

Here you go


----------



## Tartin Tale

Hkittens said:


> Thank you! Yes in trying to think of the end result.. the problem is i havent decide what i want.. i have two options in mind and one is neutral color like etoupe / gold/ noir with craie and the other is something blue. The blue will probably be blue electric.. but i still doesnt know what goes best with it.. I thought i was going to finalize my decision when im looking at the swatches.. its so hard! But i really think the result is going to be worth it..


Definitely do the SO! No matter how, when the bag arrives you’ll be over the moon! Craie and Gris asphalt is also a great neutral option which looks beautiful with brushed palladium hardware and as for blue electric it goes great with blue du nord or even one of the orange reds like cappucine/bougainvillaer/rouge de coeur! Good luck! Let me know what you end up choosing!


----------



## izaku0608

Hi everyone, is it true that mini kelly is available for special order now? I just saw one posted by a reseller on instagram. Earlier this year I had a friend who made an order but she confirmed that mini kelly wasn't available. I inquired from the reseller and she said thar mini kelly is available for SO as of LAST YEAR already. Can someone confirm? Sorry if someone went over this already.


----------



## Sofiko

leanneju said:


> Hi everyone, is it true that mini kelly is available for special order now? I just saw one posted by a reseller on instagram. Earlier this year I had a friend who made an order but she confirmed that mini kelly wasn't available. I inquired from the reseller and she said thar mini kelly is available for SO as of LAST YEAR already. Can someone confirm? Sorry if someone went over this already.


Yes, I was available for a while , I ordered one last spring


----------



## Tartin Tale

Sofiko said:


> Yes, I was available for a while , I ordered one last spring


Amazing news! Can you do a bicolour mini kelly 20cm SO?


----------



## Sofiko

Tartin Tale said:


> Amazing news! Can you do a bicolour mini kelly 20cm SO?


I think so but can’t be sure as I ordered  one color ostrich   Hope you can order your  dream combination- I love mini Kelly and it’s great that now we can SO it


----------



## momoc

leanneju said:


> Hi everyone, is it true that mini kelly is available for special order now? I just saw one posted by a reseller on instagram. Earlier this year I had a friend who made an order but she confirmed that mini kelly wasn't available. I inquired from the reseller and she said thar mini kelly is available for SO as of LAST YEAR already. Can someone confirm? Sorry if someone went over this already.



Mini K has been available for SO but used to be one color only. It recently became available for bicolor options (both verso and multico) with this latest round which started last fall 2019. It should still be available as an option now - I considered it when I was doing my SO this March. Rounds are now annual and options should only change in the fall so I don’t know why your friend didn’t have it when she did her SO earlier this year.


----------



## little.bear

I placed my first mini K SO early this year. I wonder how long it will take though. Kelly 25 selliers seemed to be coming in so quickly but now that production has slowed, I’m assuming the backlog is much bigger now and everything will take longer to arrive


----------



## allure244

Tartin Tale said:


> Amazing news! Can you do a bicolour mini kelly 20cm SO?


I saw a bicolor mini Kelly SO on an IG reseller website recently.


----------



## omgnutella

Hi all. 

I haven't decided on a SO but I'm giving the choice of any size I want. 

What I've chosen as I wanted a chevre leather since its my first SO.

1) B25 rose lipstick + gris perle (side) multico version

2) Same colours but in the Kelly.

Which would look better and last through the years? Thanks.


----------



## acrowcounted

I think the combo will look nice on any of these three bags. It really just comes down to: do you want a mini bag, a kelly (fussy to get into but has a strap), or a birkin (casual tote but no strap and small handle)?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Personal preference.

I would choose the B since the K is a hassle getting in and out of, especially in a smaller size.


----------



## skybluesky

omgnutella said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I haven't decided on a SO but I'm giving the choice of any size I want.
> 
> What I've chosen as I wanted a chevre leather since its my first SO.
> 
> 1) B25 rose lipstick + gris perle (side) multico version
> 
> 2) Same colours but in the Kelly.
> 
> Which would look better and last through the years? Thanks.



Love the specs you've picked out!  Do you want a B more or a K more?  I'd pick a K25 sellier based on the specs, but that's just because I really want a K25 sellier.  K20 is the mini I think and I think it's adorable but I can't pare down my stuff into to make it practical for my life.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Agree it comes down to personal preference
I'm a Kelly girl so my choice would go in that direction & the K25 offers a little more room for what you might want to carry


----------



## omgnutella

Thank you all for the reply!

I was actually deciding on a B25 but when I look at the Kelly, I feel the colour combo looks better on it instead and might be easier to match. It also looks like it can hold a better value. But I have always wanted my first SO in a Birkin so I really wanted to hear some opinions  Agree that B might be easier to take and store items than a K too tho. I will not choose the K20 then since I also thought its cute but too impractical.

Will just be choosing between a b/k 25.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## tonkamama

I love and own both B and K, but when it comes to size, my vote is K25 for your first SO.  Unless you have skinny arms, otherwise B25 is just a handheld tote bag and with K25 you can dress it up / down and have multiple ways to wear it including crossbody.  It’s your choice of what fits your lifestyle and if you want to have a diversify B/K collection.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I think a K25 is a little more special than a B25. I have both. 
It all depends on whether you like a tote  (Birkin) or a Kelly  bag  that can be hand/shoulder/xbody depending on the length of the strap.

Getting in and out of the Kelly is more difficult.

Kelly = more formal
Birkin = more casual

Good luck with your SO. Really, you can't make a bad decision here.


----------



## Sofiko

omgnutella said:


> Thank you all for the reply!
> 
> I was actually deciding on a B25 but when I look at the Kelly, I feel the colour combo looks better on it instead and might be easier to match. It also looks like it can hold a better value. But I have always wanted my first SO in a Birkin so I really wanted to hear some opinions  Agree that B might be easier to take and store items than a K too tho. I will not choose the K20 then since I also thought its cute but too impractical.
> 
> Will just be choosing between a b/k 25.


Beautiful choice, I think B25 would look very nice in this combo . I prefer K25 in one color - looks classier and better with Kelly model


----------



## ShyShy

Received my kelly a few months back. She was a 2.5 year wait.  Retourne 28, anemone togo with rose azalea interior and stitching, BGHW.  I originally wanted to go with anemone swift but decided I prefer the purple tones on togo the best and boy am I glad I did!  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Possum

ShyShy said:


> Received my kelly a few months back. She was a 2.5 year wait.  Retourne 28, anemone togo with rose azalea interior and stitching, BGHW.  I originally wanted to go with anemone swift but decided I prefer the purple tones on togo the best and boy am I glad I did!  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4733094
> View attachment 4733095


Congratulations @ShyShy! This is a beautiful combination


----------



## ShyShy

Possum said:


> Congratulations @ShyShy! This is a beautiful combination


Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

ShyShy said:


> Received my kelly a few months back. She was a 2.5 year wait.  Retourne 28, anemone togo with rose azalea interior and stitching, BGHW.  I originally wanted to go with anemone swift but decided I prefer the purple tones on togo the best and boy am I glad I did!  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4733094
> View attachment 4733095


Beautiful!!!


----------



## ShyShy

Notorious Pink said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## HKsai

Anyone anxiously waiting for their SO knowing that the workshop had reopened?


----------



## HeatherZE

HKsai said:


> Anyone anxiously waiting for their SO knowing that the workshop had reopened?


Yes!!!!! 

I placed my order on 07 May 2019. The shops where I live aren’t open again yet so wait is all I can do.


----------



## hannahsophia

I placed my SO back in October and just got the call! Waiting to schedule an appt to pick it up in person (but shipping was an option!)


----------



## HKsai

Congrats! May I ask the spec of your bag? I place my order in late October and am wondering if mine would come soon.


----------



## hannahsophia

HKsai said:


> Congrats! May I ask the spec of your bag? I place my order in late October and am wondering if mine would come soon.


 b30 etain Togo rose gold with malachite lining.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hannahsophia said:


> I placed my SO back in October and just got the call! Waiting to schedule an appt to pick it up in person* (but shipping was an option!)*


Oh wow! That is so good to know. I placed mine in Nov, 2019, and I have been afraid mine will come in soon and I can't leave the state or fly to get it. Glad they gave you that option.

Can't wait to see your bag!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hannahsophia said:


> b30 etain Togo rose gold with malachite lining.


OMGGGGG you're gonna love this bag!!!! I wear my etain rghw non-stop!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## HKsai

hannahsophia said:


> b30 etain Togo rose gold with malachite lining.


Sounds divine!!! Can’t wait to see pictures!!


----------



## GoldFish8

hannahsophia said:


> b30 etain Togo rose gold with malachite lining.


Yay!!! A Birkin In Togo, and etain to boot! I placed an order for an Etain B in Togo in August! Hoping for some good news soon too!


----------



## San2222

hannahsophia said:


> I placed my SO back in October and just got the call! Waiting to schedule an appt to pick it up in person (but shipping was an option!)


may I ask which country was this that offered shipping? thanks in advance!


----------



## hannahsophia

San2222 said:


> may I ask which country was this that offered shipping? thanks in advance!


 usa.


----------



## allure244

HKsai said:


> Anyone anxiously waiting for their SO knowing that the workshop had reopened?


Yes!!! I have one I placed 2 years ago (Togo sellier) and another placed one year ago (also a sellier). I’m hoping at least one will arrive soon or before the year end.


----------



## HKsai

allure244 said:


> Yes!!! I have one I placed 2 years ago (Togo sellier) and another placed one year ago (also a sellier). I’m hoping at least one will arrive soon or before the year end.


Hopefully yours will come soon! All my friends SO had been arriving within 6 months (that is before the pandemic).


----------



## innerpeace85

surfer said:


> Here you go


I am going to place my first SO next week and I feel overwhelmed and excited. 
Which of this is interior and exterior chart? 
Also can I place a SO for mini Kelly?


----------



## allure244

innerpeace85 said:


> I am going to place my first SO next week and I feel overwhelmed and excited.
> Which of this is interior and exterior chart?
> Also can I place a SO for mini Kelly?



Top pic is for interiors and the bottom one is for exteriors. I was told that you can SO mini Kelly.


----------



## innerpeace85

allure244 said:


> Top pic is for interiors and the bottom one is for exteriors. I was told that you can SO mini Kelly.


Thank you!
Anemone is on the exterior list for Chèvre right? My SA told me it was not an option. Am I missing something?


----------



## allure244

innerpeace85 said:


> Thank you!
> Anemone is on the exterior list for Chèvre right? My SA told me it was not an option. Am I missing something?



Yes i see anemone chèvre on the list for exteriors too. Not sure why your SA told
you it’s not available unless your store has different options?


----------



## Neurogirl

bluerosespf said:


> Thank you! I can’t wait to take her out.
> 
> I don’t want to derail the thread, but this SO was super short - less than 5 months. It beat the SO before it that I ordered more than a year ago and am patiently waiting for. There’s a thread you might like - https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-special-orders-how-long-did-yours-take.797364/.


Your SO is gorgeous.  And I love your instagram!  I miss going out with my Kelly and OTF


----------



## hannahsophia

Just got my SO that I ordered around October. It was delivered right after the boutiques and France opened up. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Etain with rose gold and malachite lining.


----------



## tlamdang08

hannahsophia said:


> Just got my SO that I ordered around October. It was delivered right after the boutiques and France opened up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743364
> View attachment 4743365
> View attachment 4743366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain with rose gold and malachite lining.


Wow, that is fast. Beautiful choices and Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Daosabao

Dear ladies, my dream combination would be Gris Asphalt or etoupe with craie. I like craie but not confident of having it as a single color bag as it’s too light. If the handle and shoulder strap is in craie will it yellow over time with use or over the years? Thanks so much for any advice


----------



## noegirl

hannahsophia said:


> Just got my SO that I ordered around October. It was delivered right after the boutiques and France opened up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743364
> View attachment 4743365
> View attachment 4743366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain with rose gold and malachite lining.




Beautiful!!! My SO also has Malachite lining and its glorious.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Daosabao

attaching a picture here for reference. Sorry I couldn’t seem to attach the picture in my post above, it keeps going all over the text. I’m worried the craie handle will yellow over time with use or show up scuffs easily. I’ve scuffed the handles of my kellys already despite my best efforts but it’s not too obvious on darker colored bags. Thanks so much for any tips and advice!


----------



## Phiona88

hannahsophia said:


> Just got my SO that I ordered around October. It was delivered right after the boutiques and France opened up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743364
> View attachment 4743365
> View attachment 4743366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain with rose gold and malachite lining.



I love it! What a stunning bag.


----------



## acrowcounted

hannahsophia said:


> Just got my SO that I ordered around October. It was delivered right after the boutiques and France opened up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743364
> View attachment 4743365
> View attachment 4743366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain with rose gold and malachite lining.


Love it! Is it contrast stitching too, or just the lighting of the photo?


----------



## Tartin Tale

Lovely bag! Congratulations !! Btw does anyone have any idea if bubblegum will be available for special order in the upcoming season?


----------



## hannahsophia

acrowcounted said:


> Love it! Is it contrast stitching too, or just the lighting of the photo?


 Thank you! Yes, the stitching is just slightly contrasted.


----------



## hannahsophia

acrowcounted said:


> Love it! Is it contrast stitching too, or just the lighting of the photo?


 I think it’s gris asphalte


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hannahsophia said:


> Just got my SO that I ordered around October. It was delivered right after the boutiques and France opened up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743364
> View attachment 4743365
> View attachment 4743366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain with rose gold and malachite lining.


Congrats!!! She is so pretty!!!! The contrast stitching is such a nice touch!

@GoldFish8 yours might be next babe!


----------



## Suncatcher

aisham said:


> finally I found the time to snap pictures ... here she is miss Birkin 25 ostrich gris agate/blue iris BGHW with my initials .. I'll try to snap pics in day light ..
> 
> View attachment 4695610
> View attachment 4695611
> View attachment 4695612


This is perfection, down to the personalization.


----------



## nymeria

hannahsophia said:


> Just got my SO that I ordered around October. It was delivered right after the boutiques and France opened up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4743364
> View attachment 4743365
> View attachment 4743366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etain with rose gold and malachite lining.


Absolutely stunning!! Love the contrast stitching- subtle but WOW!


----------



## HKsai

May I ask if anyone has chart with the different versions for SO birkins?


----------



## acrowcounted

HKsai said:


> May I ask if anyone has chart with the different versions for SO birkins?


It’s the same as available for Kellys; all one color with constraint stitching, verso (all exterior color A, interior color B), or multico (front and back color A, sides, sangles, handles and interior color B). Is the 2019/2020 SO ordering window still open? I had heard it would close mid-May...
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-season-chart.925735/page-374#post-33337496


----------



## HKsai

LKNN said:


> I placed my SO last week.
> The 'new' system (Kelly): see photo
> Version 1:
> Bags with differing thread colors must be one color inside and out.
> Version 2:
> 'Verso' version: one color on outside; one color on inside.  (Cannot do colored threading).
> Version 3:
> Multi colored bags (sorry, can't recall whether you can select different threading options here).
> 
> Additionally,  i was told i COULD select RGHW for my Kelly (i did not select).


That’s what I thought. Thank you!!!

I placed my order last October. I’m asking for a friend that unfortunately couldn’t place an order due to covid19.


----------



## HKsai

omgnutella said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I haven't decided on a SO but I'm giving the choice of any size I want.
> 
> What I've chosen as I wanted a chevre leather since its my first SO.
> 
> 1) B25 rose lipstick + gris perle (side) multico version
> 
> 2) Same colours but in the Kelly.
> 
> Which would look better and last through the years? Thanks.


I don’t think that would be possible for this color combination? I was told that the front and back panel would have to match the interior color and rose lipstick isn’t offered as an interior color. For this combination to work, your interior will have to be a third color. I think you will have to do Gris Perle as front and back and rose lipstick on the side if you want to stick with this color combo.


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats!!! She is so pretty!!!! The contrast stitching is such a nice touch!
> 
> @GoldFish8 yours might be next babe!


Fingers crossed!! Just spoke to my SA, it’s not in yet  .. but there is a shipment coming in the next few weeks. We will see! Kinda hoping it’s not in just yet so I can get another quota before haha. Or not. Idk.


----------



## acrowcounted

HKsai said:


> I don’t think that would be possible for this color combination? I was told that the front and back panel would have to match the interior color and rose lipstick isn’t offered as an interior color. For this combination to work, your interior will have to be a third color. I think you will have to do Gris Perle as front and back and rose lipstick on the side if you want to stick with this color combo.


For “Multico”, the side panels and accents match the interior, not the front and back.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## HKsai

acrowcounted said:


> For “Multico”, the side panels and accents match the interior, not the front and back.


Oh no! My SO might come out incorrectly then. My SA sent in the order saying that it would be the front and back matching the interior


----------



## acrowcounted

HKsai said:


> Oh no! My SO might come out incorrectly then. My SA sent in the order saying that it would be the front and back matching the interior


When an SA submits your SO details, they put in model (birkin, kelly, etc), size (25, 30, etc), hardware code, version type (verso, Multico, etc), Leather type (Togo, Epsom, etc), and then “colour 1” choice and “colour 2” choice. The way the colour choices are applied is defined by the version type per the diagram shown on the order sheet. Hopefully your SA correctly put in your desired front and back color as “colour 1” and your desired side panels color as “colour 2” then your only surprise will be the interior being opposite than what you expected. The good news is that when my SA submitted something that wasn’t possible, Paris kicked it back to the store within a few days for me to reselect so it’s likely your order is still underway if just a bit different than you anticipated.


----------



## HKsai

acrowcounted said:


> When an SA submits your SO details, they put in model (birkin, kelly, etc), size (25, 30, etc), hardware code, version type (verso, Multico, etc), Leather type (Togo, Epsom, etc), and then “colour 1” choice and “colour 2” choice. The way the colour choices are applied is defined by the version type per the diagram shown on the order sheet. Hopefully your SA correctly put in your desired front and back color as “colour 1” and your desired side panels color as “colour 2” then your only surprise will be the interior being opposite than what you expected. The good news is that when my SA submitted something that wasn’t possible, Paris kicked it back to the store within a few days for me to reselect so it’s likely your order is still underway if just a bit different than you anticipated.


I’m super confused then I look at my order sheet and I have bleu electrique as color 1 and bleu zellige as color 2 but then there isn’t bleu zellige interior. Well I guess I will see how it turns out.


----------



## acrowcounted

HKsai said:


> I’m super confused then I look at my order sheet and I have bleu electrique as color 1 and bleu zellige as color 2 but then there isn’t bleu zellige interior. Well I guess I will see how it turns out.


Those are great color choices which I think will be amazing any way they end up splicing them together.  Good luck!


----------



## jd5237

Just wondering but do HAC's take longer to make than the usual smaller B or K?

Placed my order about 14 months ago in togo.

Also, with the current pandemic, will FSH be willing to ship to my home country or generally how long are they able to hold the bag in store for; I'd really want to pick it up in person when it's available


----------



## HeatherZE

jd5237 said:


> Just wondering but do HAC's take longer to make than the usual smaller B or K?
> 
> Placed my order about 14 months ago in togo.
> 
> Also, with the current pandemic, will FSH be willing to ship to my home country or generally how long are they able to hold the bag in store for; I'd really want to pick it up in person when it's available


I was wondering this, myself. It looks that way based on what I’ve seen but I don’t know for sure. I placed my order for a b35 13 months ago and haven’t received it. Hopefully good things come our way soon!


----------



## jd5237

HeatherZE said:


> I was wondering this, myself. It looks that way based on what I’ve seen but I don’t know for sure. I placed my order for a b35 13 months ago and haven’t received it. Hopefully good things come our way soon!



I also wonder/hope if they're willing to accept a payment abroad and then hold the bag for 6+ months but doubt it since it takes up so much space


----------



## HeatherZE

jd5237 said:


> I also wonder/hope if they're willing to accept a payment abroad and then hold the bag for 6+ months but doubt it since it takes up so much space


Maybe exceptions will be made because of what’s going on right now with travel, virus, etc.


----------



## neverfull3

I am waiting since 3 years.


----------



## DDCHA

Rhl2987 said:


> I love GA with VT. It sounds lovely. I think you should go for that! Do you know if you're doing a B or K?


B30.


----------



## Animetc

HeatherZE said:


> Maybe exceptions will be made because of what’s going on right now with travel, virus, etc.



I received an email that my b30 was ready for pickup at FSH (ordered in November 2019). I asked them to please extend until October as we canceled our summer trip to Europe due to Covid-19. They were very understanding and agreed to keep it until then. With cases decreasing worldwide it is possible we will make the trip before then. Alas, we will see!


----------



## kissmespell

I just placed my first Special Order! But the experience was (disappointingly) nothing like what I had imagined. 

During the last few months, I have been researching exhaustively online to educate myself about the process and to get inspiration on color combos. But my SO appointment was interrupted by store closures due to COVID and protests. When I finally went in for my SO appointment, I was given only 1hr in a rush to place my order. I have had dreams of running my fingers through that giant box of color swatches. But due to COVID my SA was forbidden from bringing the box out to me. Instead, my color options were presented on a piece of printed paper! My SA did try her best to bring out a few individual color swatches to show me the leather and color combinations. The hour flew by before I had even gotten to the hardware and stitching. In the end, I completed the SO over the phone with colors that were sight unseen. Frankly, the entire experience was very anticlimactic. And now the waiting begins. While I am not fully confident in my color/leather choices, the information I gathered from this forum has been a godsend.

P.S. With everything that’s happening around the world and in my home country, I recognize there are many important causes that are worthy for discussion. But I just wanted to share my recent SO experience in a safe space dedicated to people with similar interests.


----------



## honhon

kissmespell said:


> I just placed my first Special Order! But the experience was (disappointingly) nothing like what I had imagined.
> 
> During the last few months, I have been researching exhaustively online to educate myself about the process and to get inspiration on color combos. But my SO appointment was interrupted by store closures due to COVID and protests. When I finally went in for my SO appointment, I was given only 1hr in a rush to place my order. I have had dreams of running my fingers through that giant box of color swatches. But due to COVID my SA was forbidden from bringing the box out to me. Instead, my color options were presented on a piece of printed paper! My SA did try her best to bring out a few individual color swatches to show me the leather and color combinations. The hour flew by before I had even gotten to the hardware and stitching. In the end, I completed the SO over the phone with colors that were sight unseen. Frankly, the entire experience was very anticlimactic. And now the waiting begins. While I am not fully confident in my color/leather choices, the information I gathered from this forum has been a godsend.
> 
> P.S. With everything that’s happening around the world and in my home country, I recognize there are many important causes that are worthy for discussion. But I just wanted to share my recent SO experience in a safe space dedicated to people with similar interests.



Thank you for sharing your experience kissmespell.  I have made 4 SOs in the past and they were all ordered via email!  All of them came back as I have expected or better!  I would love to make the order in person at the boutique next time but here is how I think:  most of the time we go in there knowing what we are looking for.  You will probably have a higher success of sticking to your original image than to be distracted by new ideas.
Good luck on your waiting and count down begins.


----------



## LOA24

Is the Kelly Retourne available in Chevre leather? If yes, also in size 32? Thanks for your help!


----------



## louise_elouise

surfer said:


> Here you go


Hi all!  I've been offered to do a SO! I can't believe it. 

So I am fairly certain I want a Kelly retourne in the 'verso' version, ideally in gris tourterelle/asphalte/trench colour families. For an interior lining, I was thinking of gris Perle as I thought it would look harmonious with the outer colour. 

My questions are:
1. Aren't there any evercolour options? I looked at the offering and I don't see any which is surprising 
2. If I want gris tourterelle, that would limit the choice to clemence. Would a Kelly 25 or 28 work in clemence? I don't want the bag to look too casual, I'd like something I can dress up or down 
3. For interior, the other colour I love is bleu Brighton. Any advice on going with a harmonious Vs contrasting colour interior?

Any other advice would be appreciated!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

lovemylife15 said:


> Is the Kelly Retourne available in Chevre leather? If yes, also in size 32? Thanks for your help!


Chevre is not currently offered on retourne kellys.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-season-chart.925735/page-410#post-33619726


----------



## acrowcounted

louise_elouise said:


> Hi all!  I've been offered to do a SO! I can't believe it.
> 
> So I am fairly certain I want a Kelly retourne in the 'verso' version, ideally in gris tourterelle/asphalte/trench colour families. For an interior lining, I was thinking of gris Perle as I thought it would look harmonious with the outer colour.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Aren't there any evercolour options? I looked at the offering and I don't see any which is surprising
> 2. If I want gris tourterelle, that would limit the choice to clemence. Would a Kelly 25 or 28 work in clemence? I don't want the bag to look too casual, I'd like something I can dress up or down
> 3. For interior, the other colour I love is bleu Brighton. Any advice on going with a harmonious Vs contrasting colour interior?
> 
> Any other advice would be appreciated!


Evercolor is not a leather option for SO at this point. Perhaps some day in the future it will make the cut.

Many standard order Kellys are produced in clemence and look great. My first SO is a clemence B25 and it is basically indistinguishable from my togo B25s in appearance but feels a bit sturdier in leather thickness/more substantial.


----------



## orrsthu

acrowcounted said:


> Evercolor is not a leather option for SO at this point. Perhaps some day in the future it will make the cut.
> 
> Many standard order Kellys are produced in clemence and look great. My first SO is a clemence B25 and it is basically indistinguishable from my togo B25s in appearance but feels a bit sturdier in leather thickness/more substantial.


So can clemence be ordered for Kelly sellier like Togo?


----------



## Sofiko

louise_elouise said:


> Hi all!  I've been offered to do a SO! I can't believe it.
> 
> So I am fairly certain I want a Kelly retourne in the 'verso' version, ideally in gris tourterelle/asphalte/trench colour families. For an interior lining, I was thinking of gris Perle as I thought it would look harmonious with the outer colour.
> 
> My questions are:
> 1. Aren't there any evercolour options? I looked at the offering and I don't see any which is surprising
> 2. If I want gris tourterelle, that would limit the choice to clemence. Would a Kelly 25 or 28 work in clemence? I don't want the bag to look too casual, I'd like something I can dress up or down
> 3. For interior, the other colour I love is bleu Brighton. Any advice on going with a harmonious Vs contrasting colour interior?
> 
> Any other advice would be appreciated!


Congratulations! Did you have the opportunity to go to the boutique and see the colors combination? I love the idea of Gris Asphalte and Gris Perle but it must be seen with swatches


----------



## QuelleFromage

orrsthu said:


> So can clemence be ordered for Kelly sellier like Togo?


Not anymore.


----------



## louise_elouise

Sofiko said:


> Congratulations! Did you have the opportunity to go to the boutique and see the colors combination? I love the idea of Gris Asphalte and Gris Perle but it must be seen with swatches




Not yet! Super excited to. I'm also curious if Kelly's will finally be offered in RGHW. I feel like I see conflicting things about it on the forum...

In a world where I cant get evercolour or chevre in retourne, does anyone have any thoughts on swift Vs Togo Vs clemence for a Kelly 28?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

louise_elouise said:


> Not yet! Super excited to. I'm also curious if Kelly's will finally be offered in RGHW. I feel like I see conflicting things about it on the forum...
> 
> In a world where I cant get evercolour or chevre in retourne, does anyone have any thoughts on swift Vs Togo Vs clemence for a Kelly 28?


No rose gold for Kelly. Not for regular offer or SO in Kelly.
RG is only offed for Birkin or Constance.


----------



## Jacksie

GoldFish8 said:


> yay!! I’m so glad you picked this combo! It will be sooo stunning. The slight earthiness of GA will go great with the green in malachite. I’m so excited to see this So.. plus the RGHW will be amazing!!!


I did a black cherve  birkin 30 with malacite interior and vert cypris stitching with brushed gold hardware


----------



## GoldFish8

Jacksie said:


> I did a black cherve  birkin 30 with malacite interior and vert cypris stitching with brushed gold hardware


Perfect!! totally different from the original plan, but even more stunning. Love love a black birkin. @noegirl has this combo, without the contrast stitching though (I think). Absolutely stunning!


----------



## noegirl

GoldFish8 said:


> Perfect!! totally different from the original plan, but even more stunning. Love love a black birkin. @noegirl has this combo, without the contrast stitching though (I think). Absolutely stunning!



Good memory girl! I do have a black chèvre b 30 malachite interior BGHW and tonal stitching. The malachite interior almost glows! @Jacksie you are gonna love her!!!


----------



## wearawishbone

Does anyone know if Magnolia is available via SO?


----------



## HKsai

wearawishbone said:


> Does anyone know if Magnolia is available via SO?


I don’t believe so. Rose pourpre is though.


----------



## Summerof89

HKsai said:


> I don’t believe so. Rose pourpre is though.


I wish there is rose pourpre in epsom available, as I want a k25 bicolor with craie and RP. sadly it's not possible this year


----------



## Tremere

Does anyone know what the 2018/2019 leather options were? I really want a Kelly Verso 32/35 in chevre... Anyone remembers the last year it was possible to order such a bag? Do you think it will be available in the future? Thank you!


----------



## 27leborse

Chèvre in Kelly has only been available in 28 or 25 for several years now. Resale is your only option at this point.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Summerof89

If i plan on doing a bicolor Kelly retourne togo on Gris Asphalte (main color) and Rose pourpre with BGHW, would it be better to do a K28 or K25? Would it be too "colorful" for a K28 as it's larger?


----------



## Tremere

27leborse said:


> Chèvre in Kelly has only been available in 28 or 25 for several years now. Resale is your only option at this point.



Thank you so much! Chevre is only available by special order, righ? So no chance I can find a chevre bag in the store?

Also, do you know approximately the last year they made chevre in 32 or 35? I'd prefer my bags to be as new as possible, so hoping I can find a bag made not too long ago.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tremere said:


> Thank you so much! Chevre is only available by special order, righ? So no chance I can find a chevre bag in the store?
> 
> Also, do you know approximately the last year they made chevre in 32 or 35? I'd prefer my bags to be as new as possible, so hoping I can find a bag made not too long ago.


It's been a while. The chèvre Mysore goats are smaller so hides are smaller. No idea about Chamkila.


----------



## nymeria

Tremere said:


> Thank you so much! Chevre is only available by special order, righ? So no chance I can find a chevre bag in the store?
> 
> Also, do you know approximately the last year they made chevre in 32 or 35?* I'd prefer my bags to be as new as possible*, so hoping I can find a bag made not too long ago.


Last off topic answer ( so remove if needed) but want to answer-Age of the bag does not necessarily correlate with the condition AT ALL. So assuming you want newer because of condition ( and not a specific color that's new, etc.)  you should consider all options. We have all seen 20+ year old bags that are in perfect condition- whether the owner literally never used it, or treated it with kid gloves, or whatever, don't discount age ( in bags OR people!)


----------



## nicole0612

nymeria said:


> Last off topic answer ( so remove if needed) but want to answer-Age of the bag does not necessarily correlate with the condition AT ALL. So assuming you want newer because of condition ( and not a specific color that's new, etc.)  you should consider all options. We have all seen 20+ year old bags that are in perfect condition- whether the owner literally never used it, or treated it with kid gloves, or whatever, don't discount age ( in bags OR people!)


Pun intended? Chevre bags treated with “kid gloves”


----------



## nymeria

nicole0612 said:


> Pun intended? Chevre bags treated with “kid gloves”


Figured I'd put that out there ( no such thing as a bad pun). So happy you laughed and/or groaned


----------



## fawnhagh

Does anyone know around when the SO season will start for the autumn/winter 20? Am very curious about the color offerings


----------



## acrowcounted

fawnhagh said:


> Does anyone know around when the SO season will start for the autumn/winter 20? Am very curious about the color offerings


Mid-Late September in normal years (sometimes later depending on country, USA especially seems to lag).


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

My first SO has finally arrived! K28 Chevre noir/blue hydra. Ordered in October 2018


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> My first SO has finally arrived! K28 Chevre noir/blue hydra. Ordered in October 2018
> View attachment 4764011
> View attachment 4764012
> View attachment 4764013


Gorgeous dear!!! Congrats!!!
Look at that luscious CHEVRE!!!!


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous dear!!! Congrats!!!
> Look at that luscious CHEVRE!!!!


Thank you dear! My first Chevre bag!! I’m so excited to see how it compares to my Togo and Clemence bags!


----------



## Susie Tunes

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> My first SO has finally arrived! K28 Chevre noir/blue hydra. Ordered in October 2018
> View attachment 4764011
> View attachment 4764012
> View attachment 4764013


 
Oh that glossy noir chèvre is so beautiful


----------



## stylemeter

I have a question I’m placing a special order for a verso smellier in chevre. For the interior color option does it need to be from the chèvre list only or from the the complete interior list ...


----------



## stylemeter

stylemeter said:


> I have a question I’m placing a special order for a verso smellier in chevre. For the interior color option does it need to be from the chèvre list only or from the the complete interior list ...


Meant sellier


----------



## nymeria

stylemeter said:


> Meant sellier


Should be from the interior color options list ( exterior from the chevre list). Have a great time- it will be lovely


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Summerof89

I am extremely eager to find out whether new season (presume it would be 2021 so?) chart would offer Nata in Epsom. Does anyone know when such information would become available ? Thanks


----------



## WanderlustSally

How much do you need to spend to get offered a special order? and do you get to do it once or twice a year? I heard in some countries are around 55-60k usd in spending


----------



## Meta

WanderlustSally said:


> How much do you need to spend to get offered a special order? and do you get to do it once or twice a year? I heard in some countries are around 55-60k usd in spending


You asked the first question last year, of which I had responded...  (Refer quotes below) Currently, a client is offered a slot per year with their store (though some have placed more than one order for the same window/year but with different stores).



WanderlustSally said:


> How much do you need to spend to get offered to get a SO? Thanks!





Meta said:


> There's no set amount one needs to spend in order to be offered an SO. If you're a regular customer, ask your SA on the process. This has been discussed here, here and here on this thread.


----------



## PassionChanel

Sorry if my question is reapetad


Sofiko said:


> I think so but can’t be sure as I ordered  one color ostrich   Hope you can order your  dream combination- I love mini Kelly and it’s great that now we can SO it


is it possible to SO a mini Kelly in precious leather?


----------



## Sofiko

Hi! Ostrich only if you have a regular SO offer . That’s a different story if you are offered the croc SO but unfortunately it’s a very rare option


----------



## PassionChanel

Sofiko said:


> Hi! Ostrich only if you have a regular SO offer . That’s a different story if you are offered the croc SO but unfortunately it’s a very rare option


Thank you!


----------



## PassionChanel

Sofiko said:


> Hi! Ostrich only if you have a regular SO offer . That’s a different story if you are offered the croc SO but unfortunately it’s a very rare option


I’m sorry to ask but I’m curious what colour you choose for your mini Kelly?


----------



## Sofiko

PassionChanel said:


> I’m sorry to ask but I’m curious what colour you choose for your mini Kelly?


Vert vertigo as I think it would be a wonderful pop of color for ostrich Kelli mini


----------



## Sofiko

Sofiko said:


> Vert vertigo as I think it would be a wonderful pop of color for ostrich Kelli mini


I also have Violet ( and love it!) and had Gris Agate (SO) but decided to rehome it - was too dull for my taste . I understood  that for me Kelly mini has to be bright


----------



## oohshinythings

Meta said:


> You asked the first question last year, of which I had responded...  (Refer quotes below) Currently, a client is offered a slot per year with their store (though some have placed more than one order for the same window/year but with different stores).


Honestly it all depends on your store (how much SO quota they have overall) and your relationship with them. There are definitely clients in my home store who are offered a slot every round, ie. more than one per year.


----------



## acrowcounted

oohshinythings said:


> Honestly it all depends on your store (how much SO quota they have overall) and your relationship with them. There are definitely clients in my home store who are offered a slot every round, ie. more than one per year.


Yes in the past. But to @Meta’s point, SO rounds are now once per year (Sept-May) and not two individual sessions (Sept- Nov and Mar-May) so now a client, without huge exception, can only be offered one SO per year per account/store. That being said, this policy just changed starting this current round and the stores are still figuring out the logistics so who knows what can slip through the cracks.


----------



## PassionChanel

Sofiko said:


> Vert vertigo as I think it would be a wonderful pop of color for ostrich Kelli mini


That sounds wonderful!


----------



## Sofiko

PassionChanel said:


> That sounds wonderful!


Thank you! Can’t wait to get it


----------



## jh88

I have just placed my first SO!!!!!
I ordered a kelly 28 Sellier in togo, In Gris aphsalt with contrast stitching (I think it’s called natural), rouge grenat interior with brushed gold hardware.
I also wasn’t aware I could pick the strap length, decided to go for the 70cm shorter length. Seemed to fit my height better and hopefully goes better with the “dressier” Sellier bag. 
I can not wait. Xxx


----------



## LOA24

jh88 said:


> I have just placed my first SO!!!!!
> I ordered a kelly 28 Sellier in togo, In Gris aphsalt with contrast stitching (I think it’s called natural), rouge grenat interior with brushed gold hardware.
> I also wasn’t aware I could pick the strap length, decided to go for the 70cm shorter length. Seemed to fit my height better and hopefully goes better with the “dressier” Sellier bag.
> I can not wait. Xxx


Beautiful!! Huge contrast! Let the wait begin, very excited for you!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Cygne18

jh88 said:


> I have just placed my first SO!!!!!
> I ordered a kelly 28 Sellier in togo, In Gris aphsalt with contrast stitching (I think it’s called natural), rouge grenat interior with brushed gold hardware.
> I also wasn’t aware I could pick the strap length, decided to go for the 70cm shorter length. Seemed to fit my height better and hopefully goes better with the “dressier” Sellier bag.
> I can not wait. Xxx


Ooooh! I can't wait to see this. Congratulations!!


----------



## sparklyprincess

Received notification that my order from April 2019 has arrived! So wait time for this one was 1 year and 2 months. My other SO’s didn’t take this long, but this one had Covid closures.


----------



## nymeria

jh88 said:


> I have just placed my first SO!!!!!
> I ordered a kelly 28 Sellier in togo, In Gris aphsalt with contrast stitching (I think it’s called natural), rouge grenat interior with brushed gold hardware.
> I also wasn’t aware I could pick the strap length, decided to go for the 70cm shorter length. Seemed to fit my height better and hopefully goes better with the “dressier” Sellier bag.
> I can not wait. Xxx


That sounds just marvelous!!


----------



## sparklyprincess

jh88 said:


> I have just placed my first SO!!!!!
> I ordered a kelly 28 Sellier in togo, In Gris aphsalt with contrast stitching (I think it’s called natural), rouge grenat interior with brushed gold hardware.
> I also wasn’t aware I could pick the strap length, decided to go for the 70cm shorter length. Seemed to fit my height better and hopefully goes better with the “dressier” Sellier bag.
> I can not wait. Xxx



Congratulations on your first SO! I have a 25 Kelly that is very similar. Mine is Gris Mouette Sellier with Rouge Grenat interior and brushed gold hardware


----------



## traumamama

hannahsophia said:


> b30 etain Togo rose gold with malachite lining.


This sounds amazing!  Do you have pictures you could share?


----------



## jh88

sparklyprincess said:


> Congratulations on your first SO! I have a 25 Kelly that is very similar. Mine is Gris Mouette Sellier with Rouge Grenat interior and brushed gold hardware


Yay!!! Do you have a picture, I’m so excited to see what it would look like!!! Xx


----------



## PassionChanel

I have a bit of anxiety right now
I had a SO appointment last Friday but due to the current situation we had to do it over the phone
I was sure I wanted a Birkin 25 In black chèvre leather with rose Poupre lining and contrast stitching BGHW or a anemone birkin 25 chèvre leather with blue Saphir lining and tonal stitching .. my SA didn’t think that it was a exiting choice and adviced me to choose something that stands out more, as it is my first SO. She also told me that my choices can easily be found down the road and that I should pick a multico version bag.
After a long discussion she showed me a Kelly Epsom Craie/ Etoupe multico with BGHW that is beautiful..
I’m thinking to maybe go with something like that... Thankfully I have 2 days to think.
Difficult question to ask.. should I be more bold or should  I stick to my plan?

ps...sorry if my english is hard to understand, it is my third language...


----------



## acrowcounted

PassionChanel said:


> I have a bit of anxiety right now
> I had a SO appointment last Friday but due to the current situation we had to do it over the phone
> I was sure I wanted a Birkin 25 In black chèvre leather with rose Poupre lining and contrast stitching BGHW or a anemone birkin 25 chèvre leather with blue Saphir lining and tonal stitching .. my SA didn’t think that it was a exiting choice and adviced me to choose something that stands out more, as it is my first SO. She also told me that my choices can easily be found down the road and that I should pick a multico version bag.
> After a long discussion she showed me a Kelly Epsom Craie/ Etoupe multico with BGHW that is beautiful..
> I’m thinking to maybe go with something like that... Thankfully I have 2 days to think.
> Difficult question to ask.. should I be more bold or should  I stick to my plan?
> 
> ps...sorry if my english is hard to understand, it is my third language...


Stick to your plan. A Chevre B25 is not likely to come along outside of a SO. You should order what you want and not be swayed into something more elaborate just because your SA has an opinion. She’s not carrying (or paying for) the bag, you are!


----------



## pinkorchid20

PassionChanel said:


> I have a bit of anxiety right now
> I had a SO appointment last Friday but due to the current situation we had to do it over the phone
> I was sure I wanted a Birkin 25 In black chèvre leather with rose Poupre lining and contrast stitching BGHW or a anemone birkin 25 chèvre leather with blue Saphir lining and tonal stitching .. my SA didn’t think that it was a exiting choice and adviced me to choose something that stands out more, as it is my first SO. She also told me that my choices can easily be found down the road and that I should pick a multico version bag.
> After a long discussion she showed me a Kelly Epsom Craie/ Etoupe multico with BGHW that is beautiful..
> I’m thinking to maybe go with something like that... Thankfully I have 2 days to think.
> Difficult question to ask.. should I be more bold or should  I stick to my plan?
> 
> ps...sorry if my english is hard to understand, it is my third language...


I would suggest you choose something you are comfortable with and that you are sure you will love and enjoy. You will have to pay for the bag, so go with what makes your heart sing


----------



## 1gunro

I agree with @acrowcounted. A B25 is hard enough, much less a Chevre! And I think black chevre with rose poupre sounds luscious and elegant to me! In fact, I would love the same specs in a K25! So go with what You want!


----------



## Cygne18

PassionChanel said:


> I have a bit of anxiety right now
> I had a SO appointment last Friday but due to the current situation we had to do it over the phone
> I was sure I wanted a Birkin 25 In black chèvre leather with rose Poupre lining and contrast stitching BGHW or a anemone birkin 25 chèvre leather with blue Saphir lining and tonal stitching .. my SA didn’t think that it was a exiting choice and adviced me to choose something that stands out more, as it is my first SO. She also told me that my choices can easily be found down the road and that I should pick a multico version bag.
> After a long discussion she showed me a Kelly Epsom Craie/ Etoupe multico with BGHW that is beautiful..
> I’m thinking to maybe go with something like that... Thankfully I have 2 days to think.
> Difficult question to ask.. should I be more bold or should  I stick to my plan?
> 
> ps...sorry if my english is hard to understand, it is my third language...


Stick to your plan. It's _your_ SO, not your SA's.  I love the color/leather combos you chose for your potential B25 too.


----------



## Sofiko

PassionChanel said:


> I have a bit of anxiety right now
> I had a SO appointment last Friday but due to the current situation we had to do it over the phone
> I was sure I wanted a Birkin 25 In black chèvre leather with rose Poupre lining and contrast stitching BGHW or a anemone birkin 25 chèvre leather with blue Saphir lining and tonal stitching .. my SA didn’t think that it was a exiting choice and adviced me to choose something that stands out more, as it is my first SO. She also told me that my choices can easily be found down the road and that I should pick a multico version bag.
> After a long discussion she showed me a Kelly Epsom Craie/ Etoupe multico with BGHW that is beautiful..
> I’m thinking to maybe go with something like that... Thankfully I have 2 days to think.
> Difficult question to ask.. should I be more bold or should  I stick to my plan?
> 
> ps...sorry if my english is hard to understand, it is my third language...


Go with what You want! I made some mistakes with “advices” and the regret is painful  So order and buy only what you absolutely love


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PassionChanel said:


> I have a bit of anxiety right now
> I had a SO appointment last Friday but due to the current situation we had to do it over the phone
> I was sure I wanted a Birkin 25 In black chèvre leather with rose Poupre lining and contrast stitching BGHW or a anemone birkin 25 chèvre leather with blue Saphir lining and tonal stitching .. my SA didn’t think that it was a exiting choice and adviced me to choose something that stands out more, as it is my first SO. She also told me that my choices can easily be found down the road and that I should pick a multico version bag.
> After a long discussion she showed me a Kelly Epsom Craie/ Etoupe multico with BGHW that is beautiful..
> I’m thinking to maybe go with something like that... Thankfully I have 2 days to think.
> Difficult question to ask.. should I be more bold or should  I stick to my plan?
> 
> ps...sorry if my english is hard to understand, it is my third language...


I agree with the others. U should stick with what makes your heart sing.
You can tell your SA that you will be more adventurous NEXT SO 

p.s. I am waiting on my SO to arrive... Black Chevre B25 w/ rose poupre interior RGHW so let's be twins!!


----------



## PassionChanel

Israeli_Flava said:


> I agree with the others. U should stick with what makes your heart sing.
> You can tell your SA that you will be more adventurous NEXT SO
> 
> p.s. I am waiting on my SO to arrive... Black Chevre B25 w/ rose
> poupre interior RGHW so let's be twins!!


Thank you!
I Love that you have picked the same colours!


----------



## PassionChanel

Sofiko said:


> Go with what You want! I made some mistakes with “advices” and the regret is painful  So order and buy only what you absolutely love


Thank you! I will do that


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## PassionChanel

Cygne18 said:


> Stick to your plan. It's _your_ SO, not your SA's.  I love the color/leather combos you chose for your potential B25 too.


 You are absolutely right!


----------



## PassionChanel

acrowcounted said:


> Stick to your plan. A Chevre B25 is not likely to come along outside of a SO. You should order what you want and not be swayed into something more elaborate just because your SA has an opinion. She’s not carrying (or paying for) the bag, you are!


Thank you for your kind advice!


----------



## PassionChanel

pinkorchid20 said:


> I would suggest you choose something you are comfortable with and that you are sure you will love and enjoy. You will have to pay for the bag, so go with what makes your heart sing


I will follow my plan!


----------



## PassionChanel

1gunro said:


> I agree with @acrowcounted. A B25 is hard enough, much less a Chevre! And I think black chevre with rose poupre sounds luscious and elegant to me! In fact, I would love the same specs in a K25! So go with what You want!


Thank you!


----------



## Culoucou

PassionChanel said:


> I have a bit of anxiety right now
> I had a SO appointment last Friday but due to the current situation we had to do it over the phone
> I was sure I wanted a Birkin 25 In black chèvre leather with rose Poupre lining and contrast stitching BGHW or a anemone birkin 25 chèvre leather with blue Saphir lining and tonal stitching .. my SA didn’t think that it was a exiting choice and adviced me to choose something that stands out more, as it is my first SO. She also told me that my choices can easily be found down the road and that I should pick a multico version bag.
> After a long discussion she showed me a Kelly Epsom Craie/ Etoupe multico with BGHW that is beautiful..
> I’m thinking to maybe go with something like that... Thankfully I have 2 days to think.
> Difficult question to ask.. should I be more bold or should  I stick to my plan?
> 
> ps...sorry if my english is hard to understand, it is my third language...



First of all, there are a few big differences in the two potential SO choices - One is a Kelly and one is a Birkin. What do you prefer to use more and like better? 
Secondly, the leather makes a big difference. I personally love Chevre and although I have done an Epsom SO, I feel I would've loved that SO more if it was in Chevre.
Good luck with your SO, I'm sure it'll be a beautiful bag whatever the outcome!


----------



## jh88

PassionChanel said:


> I have a bit of anxiety right now
> I had a SO appointment last Friday but due to the current situation we had to do it over the phone
> I was sure I wanted a Birkin 25 In black chèvre leather with rose Poupre lining and contrast stitching BGHW or a anemone birkin 25 chèvre leather with blue Saphir lining and tonal stitching .. my SA didn’t think that it was a exiting choice and adviced me to choose something that stands out more, as it is my first SO. She also told me that my choices can easily be found down the road and that I should pick a multico version bag.
> After a long discussion she showed me a Kelly Epsom Craie/ Etoupe multico with BGHW that is beautiful..
> I’m thinking to maybe go with something like that... Thankfully I have 2 days to think.
> Difficult question to ask.. should I be more bold or should  I stick to my plan?
> 
> ps...sorry if my english is hard to understand, it is my third language...


Agree with the others on this. Funny enough my SA also tried to get me to order the craie/ Gris aphsalt bi colour combo. It looks beautiful (seen a lot of pictures around online) but it’s not what I wanted. Stick to what you wanted!!! Good luck xx


----------



## PassionChanel

Israeli_Flava said:


> I agree with the others. U should stick with what makes your heart sing.
> You can tell your SA that you will be more adventurous NEXT SO
> 
> p.s. I am waiting on my SO to arrive... Black Chevre B25 w/ rose poupre interior RGHW so let's be twins!!


 oh sorry I forgot to ask you if you chose contrast or tonal stitching? I’m thinking of skipping the contrast stitch.. thank you in advance


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PassionChanel said:


> oh sorry I forgot to ask you if you chose contrast or tonal stitching? I’m thinking of skipping the contrast stitch.. thank you in advance


It's funny bc I wanted pink contrast stitching on black b for years but once I had the chance, I decided against it. 
I feel the chevre B25 will be my forever classy day to evening bag and I worried I would get tired of the pink stitching over the years as I get older. I did select rose gold hardware so I felt with the sheen of the leather, the glow of the hardware and the pop of the bright interior, that was enough wow factor so I refrained from contrast stitching. Most of my close friends agreed this was the right choice on this bag & I'll be more open to daring combo next time (like the combo your SA recommended sounds perfect to me for next time). But who knows what the future holds so I just want to know I will be happy with this one. HTH!


----------



## PassionChanel

Israeli_Flava said:


> It's funny bc I wanted pink contrast stitching on black b for years but once I had the chance, I decided against it.
> I feel the chevre B25 will be my forever classy day to evening bag and I worried I would get tired of the pink stitching over the years as I get older. I did select rose golf hardware so I felt with the sheen of the leather, the glow of the hardware and the pop of the bright interior, that was enough wow factor so I refrained from contrast stitching. Most of my close friends agreed this was the right choice on this bag. HTH!


That is so funny! I didn’t choose any contrast stitching either.. for the exact same reasons. I followed my gut as you recommended and selected black chèvre leather with a pop of interior and BGHW the RGHW is so beautiful to! But I didn’t have any bag with brushed gold so I thought I go for it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PassionChanel said:


> That is so funny! I didn’t choose any contrast stitching either.. for the exact same reasons. I followed my gut as you recommended and selected black chèvre leather with a pop of interior and BGHW the RGHW is so beautiful to! But I didn’t have any bag with brushed gold so I thought I go for it!


I'm so happy for you dear!!! I obviously think you made the right choice!!!! Cheers!!!
So now the waiting begins!!! I have been waiting since Nov 17, 2019.... 7 months, 1 week, 6 days but who's counting heehee


----------



## PassionChanel

Israeli_Flava said:


> I'm so happy for you dear!!! I obviously think you made the right choice!!!! Cheers!!!
> So now the waiting begins!!! I have been waiting since Nov 17, 2019.... 7 months, 1 week, 6 days but who's counting heehee


Thank you so much! I hope you will get your beautiful bag very soon!! I will keep my eyes open for a very special reveal


----------



## Cygne18

PassionChanel said:


> That is so funny! I didn’t choose any contrast stitching either.. for the exact same reasons. I followed my gut as you recommended and selected black chèvre leather with a pop of interior and BGHW the RGHW is so beautiful to! But I didn’t have any bag with brushed gold so I thought I go for it!


I'm so excited for you! Congratulations!


----------



## sparklyprincess

sparklyprincess said:


> Received notification that my order from April 2019 has arrived! So wait time for this one was 1 year and 2 months. My other SO’s didn’t take this long, but this one had Covid closures.


Here she is. Rose Pourpre Chevre 25cm B with Ultraviolet interior and Cyclamen stitching. Comparison with Tosca lining of my black chevre.


----------



## ayc

sparklyprincess said:


> Here she is. Rose Pourpre Chevre 25cm B with Ultraviolet interior and Cyclamen stitching. Comparison with Tosca lining of my black chevre.
> 
> View attachment 4774124
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774125


WOW! Gorgeous! congrats!!


----------



## Neurogirl

I placed my first (and hopefully not only) SO last March and between the 15 months and counting wait and stress from everything else I’m starting to doubt all of my choices.  I’m tall and have had a vision in my head of how a birkin would look on me since I was a teenager, so I went with a B35. Rouge grenat Togo, Bougainvillier lining, BGHW, non-contrast stitching.  My wallet is rose extreme and I loved the different pops of color on the interior. But I’ve never seen or heard of anyone doing this combo.  I think I’ll love it, just getting nervous.  I want my heart to sing when I see it!  And my beloved SO moved away so she’s not around to reassure me every few weeks anymore.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LOA24

Neurogirl said:


> I placed my first (and hopefully not only) SO last March and between the 15 months and counting wait and stress from everything else I’m starting to doubt all of my choices.  I’m tall and have had a vision in my head of how a birkin would look on me since I was a teenager, so I went with a B35. Rouge grenat Togo, Bougainvillier lining, BGHW, non-contrast stitching.  My wallet is rose extreme and I loved the different pops of color on the interior. But I’ve never seen or heard of anyone doing this combo.  I think I’ll love it, just getting nervous.  I want my heart to sing when I see it!  And my beloved SO moved away so she’s not around to reassure me every few weeks anymore.


I would love that combination! Please share when it arrives!


----------



## Neurogirl

lovemylife15 said:


> I would love that combination! Please share when it arrives!


Thank you!  Will do!


----------



## Amcrowe

SO placed at the end of October 2019 and amazingly arrived in June 2020.  Only 8 months even with COVID delays!  K25 Sellier in Vert Titien Chevre Mysore (Malachite interior) with permabrass hardware - dressed up with a little Kelly charm in noir.


----------



## HKsai

Amcrowe said:


> SO placed at the end of October 2019 and amazingly arrived in June 2020.  Only 8 months even with COVID delays!  K25 Sellier in Vert Titien Chevre Mysore (Malachite interior) with permabrass hardware - dressed up with a little Kelly charm in noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782518


Congrats!!!!!! I ordered in end of October as well and I’m still waiting  sellier K seems to come in quicker than retourne.


----------



## DR2014

Amcrowe said:


> SO placed at the end of October 2019 and amazingly arrived in June 2020.  Only 8 months even with COVID delays!  K25 Sellier in Vert Titien Chevre Mysore (Malachite interior) with permabrass hardware - dressed up with a little Kelly charm in noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782518


gorgeous!!


----------



## Amcrowe

HKsai said:


> Congrats!!!!!! I ordered in end of October as well and I’m still waiting  sellier K seems to come in quicker than retourne.



Thank you! I was super surprised when my SA emailed me.  I hope yours comes soon!


----------



## acrowcounted

A little over 7 months. Order was sent to Paris on November 12, 2019. Arrived to my store June 25, 2020.

B25 Gris Etain and Noir Multico Togo with shiny PHW


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> A little over 7 months. Order was sent to Paris on November 12, 2019. Arrived to my store June 25, 2020.
> 
> B25 Gris Etain and Noir Multico Togo with shiny PHW
> View attachment 4784038
> View attachment 4784039


Wow I Love this combo. So beautiful. Congratulations


----------



## Sofiko

acrowcounted said:


> A little over 7 months. Order was sent to Paris on November 12, 2019. Arrived to my store June 25, 2020.
> 
> B25 Gris Etain and Noir Multico Togo with shiny PHW
> View attachment 4784038
> View attachment 4784039


Love the combo , congratulations!


----------



## QuelleFromage

acrowcounted said:


> A little over 7 months. Order was sent to Paris on November 12, 2019. Arrived to my store June 25, 2020.
> 
> B25 Gris Etain and Noir Multico Togo with shiny PHW
> View attachment 4784038
> View attachment 4784039


LOVE!!! A neutral multico is so chic.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Amcrowe said:


> SO placed at the end of October 2019 and amazingly arrived in June 2020.  Only 8 months even with COVID delays!  K25 Sellier in Vert Titien Chevre Mysore (Malachite interior) with permabrass hardware - dressed up with a little Kelly charm in noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782518


WOWIEEEE!!!! Soooo exquisite dear and the charm is amazing too!
Congrats and pls post more pics of this beauty!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> A little over 7 months. Order was sent to Paris on November 12, 2019. Arrived to my store June 25, 2020.
> 
> B25 Gris Etain and Noir Multico Togo with shiny PHW
> View attachment 4784038
> View attachment 4784039


That's an awesome addition to your collection dear!!! Congrats!!! Turned out fabulous!
I think I placed my order a week after you so fingers crossed for the arrival of my baby B soon!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Israeli_Flava said:


> That's an awesome addition to your collection dear!!! Congrats!!! Turned out fabulous!
> I think I placed my order a week after you so fingers crossed for the arrival of my baby B soon!!!


Fingers crossed! I’m still waiting for my spring 2019 SO so who knows how H decides which bag to make when.


----------



## Summerof89

May I ask for some help with my upcoming so, I will be doing a multi color kelly retourne with gris a (front,back) and rose pourpre (sides etc). My 2 questions are:
- brushes gold or permabrass?
- k28 or k25 would be better suited for multi color?

thanks everyone.


----------



## Rhl2987

Summerof89 said:


> May I ask for some help with my upcoming so, I will be doing a multi color kelly retourne with gris a (front,back) and rose pourpre (sides etc). My 2 questions are:
> - brushes gold or permabrass?
> - k28 or k25 would be better suited for multi color?
> 
> thanks everyone.


Permabrass and K25 are my votes. I did my first two SOs with brushed gold and my last two with permabrass. I used to love brushed gold and now I prefer the subtlety of permabrass.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nymeria

Amcrowe said:


> SO placed at the end of October 2019 and amazingly arrived in June 2020.  Only 8 months even with COVID delays!  K25 Sellier in Vert Titien Chevre Mysore (Malachite interior) with permabrass hardware - dressed up with a little Kelly charm in noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782518


Insanely beautiful


----------



## HKsai

Summerof89 said:


> May I ask for some help with my upcoming so, I will be doing a multi color kelly retourne with gris a (front,back) and rose pourpre (sides etc). My 2 questions are:
> - brushes gold or permabrass?
> - k28 or k25 would be better suited for multi color?
> 
> thanks everyone.


Brushed gold if it is your first SO and k25!


----------



## DR2014

HKsai said:


> Brushed gold if it is your first SO and k25!


Hi @HKsai - would you mind telling me why you suggest brushed gold for a first SO?  I ask because I ordered my first SO several months ago with the brushed gold, and now I am second guessing myself (a truly painful waste of time, I know...). So now I would love to hear from someone who recommends it!  Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Summerof89 said:


> May I ask for some help with my upcoming so, I will be doing a multi color kelly retourne with gris a (front,back) and rose pourpre (sides etc). My 2 questions are:
> - brushes gold or permabrass?
> - k28 or k25 would be better suited for multi color?
> 
> thanks everyone.


With those colors, I would do permabrass. Since it's multico, you don't need the hardware to scream "special order". It will be chic against the GA. 
If you want a bag for a full day out, let's say running around to museums, I would say K28 but otherwise K25 as it's harder to get in store.


----------



## HKsai

DR2014 said:


> Hi @HKsai - would you mind telling me why you suggest brushed gold for a first SO?  I ask because I ordered my first SO several months ago with the brushed gold, and now I am second guessing myself (a truly painful waste of time, I know...). So now I would love to hear from someone who recommends it!  Thanks!


I think brushed gold is more scratch resistant and just overall looks super special. Permabrass is very understated. Brass also does tarnish easier than other metals but it all depends on how to take care of it and where you live. No wrong choice as always!


----------



## Summerof89

Rhl2987 said:


> Permabrass and K25 are my votes. I did my first two SOs with brushed gold and my last two with permabrass. I used to love brushed gold and now I prefer the subtlety of permabrass.





HKsai said:


> Brushed gold if it is your first SO and k25!





QuelleFromage said:


> With those colors, I would do permabrass. Since it's multico, you don't need the hardware to scream "special order". It will be chic against the GA.
> If you want a bag for a full day out, let's say running around to museums, I would say K28 but otherwise K25 as it's harder to get in store.



Thank you guys, super helpful. I think I have decided on K25 for sure, and will debate some more over the hardware. Hehe


----------



## DR2014

HKsai said:


> I think brushed gold is more scratch resistant and just overall looks super special. Permabrass is very understated. Brass also does tarnish easier than other metals but it all depends on how to take care of it and where you live. No wrong choice as always!


Thanks!  I don't think I have ever seen it in IRL, and my SA was strongly recommending it.  Both of my other two kellys have shiny ghw.


----------



## HKsai

DR2014 said:


> Thanks!  I don't think I have ever seen it in IRL, and my SA was strongly recommending it.  Both of my other two kellys have shiny ghw.


Hopefully this helps!


----------



## nymeria

I've looked through, but cannot find it- does anyone know if swift is available to use for a kelly selier?
Thanks


----------



## aisham

nymeria said:


> I've looked through, but cannot find it- does anyone know if swift is available to use for a kelly selier?
> Thanks


 I've never seen one on social media or real life .


----------



## DR2014

HKsai said:


> Hopefully this helps!
> 
> View attachment 4785328


Thank you!


----------



## Meta

nymeria said:


> I've looked through, but cannot find it- does anyone know if swift is available to use for a kelly selier?
> Thanks


No, Swift is not an option. Chevre (size 25 and 28 only), Epsom and Togo only for Sellier. HTH.


----------



## nymeria

Meta said:


> No, Swift is not an option. Chevre (size 25 and 28 only), Epsom and Togo only for Sellier. HTH.


That's the answer! Only retourne for swift. Thanks so much


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> May I ask for some help with my upcoming so, I will be doing a multi color kelly retourne with gris a (front,back) and rose pourpre (sides etc). My 2 questions are:
> - brushes gold or permabrass?
> - k28 or k25 would be better suited for multi color?
> 
> thanks everyone.


K25 BGHW gets my vote for sure !
GA looks stunning w/BGHW


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ShyShy said:


> Received my kelly a few months back. She was a 2.5 year wait.  Retourne 28, anemone togo with rose azalea interior and stitching, BGHW.  I originally wanted to go with anemone swift but decided I prefer the purple tones on togo the best and boy am I glad I did!  Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 4733094
> View attachment 4733095


OMGoodness!!!! How did I miss this @ShyShy!!!! 2.5 yrs good lord =/
Buuut your K turned out so beautiful and I loooove the contrast stitching on this bag!!!!!
The RA interior slays!!!! PERFECTION!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Summerof89

Israeli_Flava said:


> K25 BGHW gets my vote for sure !
> GA looks stunning w/BGHW


Ohh really? i need to find photos because I don't think I have seen this combo before.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> Ohh really? i need to find photos because I don't think I have seen this combo before.


@SpicyTuna13 revealed her SO in this combo a few pages back dear! post # 6354


----------



## Summerof89

Israeli_Flava said:


> @SpicyTuna13 revealed her SO in this combo a few pages back dear! post # 6354


wow you are so helpful thank you so much for taking your time to help! Just saw it and it's so beautiful I think I am almost sold on BGHW, only concern is whether with the Rose pourpre it might become "too much".


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Summerof89 said:


> wow you are so helpful thank you so much for taking your time to help! Just saw it and it's so beautiful I think I am almost sold on BGHW, only concern is whether with the Rose pourpre it might become "too much".


No problem dear! I love to help (((hugs)))
I think the BGHW will look bold but I don't think it will be too much at all. The hw on K25 is smaller anyway...
I also think PB will look pretty and more of an understated look. I really don't think you can go wrong with either.
They are both "special".... I never went for BGHW on my SO's bc it was so yellow and the colors I picked for SO I felt it was not right and chose shiny gold (I tend to prefer shiny metals period). But I do really love BGHW on neutrals like GA!


----------



## PIPET83

Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW. 

Looove it. The best option for the only kelly ill have.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

PIPET83 said:


> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> Looove it. The best option for the only kelly ill have.
> 
> View attachment 4786295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786296


WHOA!!!! So special indeed!!! I lovvvvve it!!!!! CONGRATS DEARR!!!!!!!


----------



## aisham

I made 1 SO with brushed gold hardware and another with palladium . Believe me it is Not too much . The brushed gold looks matt and is a grate detail . It doesn't scream I am too gold . In comperison to normal GHW , BGHW looks more grounded with less shine.  It might be too much if you are doing a verso bag with contrast stitching . But in your case it will look amazing.  

Have you considered brushed palladium ? I think it might look nice with rose poupre . 

Here is a comparison 



Sorry the camera can’t capture the hardware shine . On the left is my k20 blue sapphire GHW and on the right is my b25 gris agate / blue iris BGHW . I haven’t removed the stickers yet because both bags are fairly new . So it is harder to compare . I haven’t used the ostrich SO yet  received it while sheltering .


----------



## mcpro

PIPET83 said:


> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> Looove it. The best option for the only kelly ill have.
> 
> View attachment 4786295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786296


 Beautiful !!! Worth the wait !!!


----------



## ShyShy

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGoodness!!!! How did I miss this @ShyShy!!!! 2.5 yrs good lord =/
> Buuut your K turned out so beautiful and I loooove the contrast stitching on this bag!!!!!
> The RA interior slays!!!! PERFECTION!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ShyShy

I don’t normally go for black but this is something special! Enjoy!



PIPET83 said:


> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> Looove it. The best option for the only kelly ill have.
> 
> View attachment 4786295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786296


----------



## Summerof89

Israeli_Flava said:


> No problem dear! I love to help (((hugs)))
> I think the BGHW will look bold but I don't think it will be too much at all. The hw on K25 is smaller anyway...
> I also think PB will look pretty and more of an understated look. I really don't think you can go wrong with either.
> They are both "special".... I never went for BGHW on my SO's bc it was so yellow and the colors I picked for SO I felt it was not right and chose shiny gold (I tend to prefer shiny metals period). But I do really love BGHW on neutrals like GA!



I think when the time comes, i will look at both and just know immediately. because this is my first SO and i have never seen either HWs before in real life, it gets a little hard to imagine. Thanks again!! =)



aisham said:


> I made 1 SO with brushed gold hardware and another with palladium . Believe me it is Not too much . The brushed gold looks matt and is a grate detail . It doesn't scream I am too gold . In comperison to normal GHW , BGHW looks more grounded with less shine.  It might be too much if you are doing a verso bag with contrast stitching . But in your case it will look amazing.
> 
> Have you considered brushed palladium ? I think it might look nice with rose poupre .
> 
> Here is a comparison
> 
> View attachment 4786334
> 
> Sorry the camera can’t capture the hardware shine . On the left is my k20 blue sapphire GHW and on the right is my b25 gris agate / blue iris BGHW . I haven’t removed the stickers yet because both bags are fairly new . So it is harder to compare . I haven’t used the ostrich SO yet  received it while sheltering .


WOW, you are right! in this photo I also find the BGHW to be less 'loud' than the normal ghw due to the matte look. One of my other choices for SO is actually an ostrich MKII in vert vertigo / rose tyrien and your ostrich MKII is very tempting right now! If only I can place 2 SOs hehehe


----------



## fawnhagh

aisham said:


> I made 1 SO with brushed gold hardware and another with palladium . Believe me it is Not too much . The brushed gold looks matt and is a grate detail . It doesn't scream I am too gold . In comperison to normal GHW , BGHW looks more grounded with less shine.  It might be too much if you are doing a verso bag with contrast stitching . But in your case it will look amazing.
> 
> Have you considered brushed palladium ? I think it might look nice with rose poupre .
> 
> Here is a comparison
> 
> View attachment 4786334
> 
> Sorry the camera can’t capture the hardware shine . On the left is my k20 blue sapphire GHW and on the right is my b25 gris agate / blue iris BGHW . I haven’t removed the stickers yet because both bags are fairly new . So it is harder to compare . I haven’t used the ostrich SO yet  received it while sheltering .


Love your SO birdie! May I ask how long did you wait for your birdie? I submitted mine (Same color combo but sellier k) last October. Thank you!


----------



## Pinayfrench

My S.O arrived last January and i was.able to get it 2 days ago since i was not around the time it was released. Ordered it Oct. 2018.
 So Happy with the result.  Craie/Gris Asphalte, Brushed Gold Hardware.


----------



## aisham

fawnhagh said:


> Love your SO birdie! May I ask how long did you wait for your birdie? I submitted mine (Same color combo but sellier k) last October. Thank you!



Thank you I love her too and our bags will be sisters  I love this combo .  It took exactly 9 months . It was super fast and the first ostrich SO to arrive at my store . I placed the order at the end of May 2019 and received it mid March 2020 .



Summerof89 said:


> WOW, you are right! in this photo I also find the BGHW to be less 'loud' than the normal ghw due to the matte look. One of my other choices for SO is actually an ostrich MKII in vert vertigo / rose tyrien and your ostrich MKII is very tempting right now! If only I can place 2 SOs hehehe


I am happy to help   The decision is hard I know ! I got crazy just thinking about a third SO ! I wants many combos heheheh ..


----------



## Cygne18

PIPET83 said:


> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> Looove it. The best option for the only kelly ill have.
> 
> View attachment 4786295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786296



Wooowwww! She is stunning. Simply beautiful. Congratulations! I love the leather and stitching combo.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pinayfrench said:


> My S.O arrived last January and i was.able to get it 2 days ago since i was not around the time it was released. Ordered it Oct. 2018.
> So Happy with the result.  Craie/Gris Asphalte, Brushed Gold Hardware.
> 
> View attachment 4786651


This is gorgeous!!! Love the neutral combos!!!!! Enjoy dear!


----------



## Sofiko

PIPET83 said:


> Hello. After 2 and a half years... Kelly 25 sellier black sombrero leather with white stitching and permabrass HW.
> 
> Looove it. The best option for the only kelly ill have.
> 
> View attachment 4786295
> 
> 
> View attachment 4786296


Looooove sombrero, congratulations with the most beautiful choice!


----------



## fawnhagh

aisham said:


> Thank you I love her too and our bags will be sisters  I love this combo .  It took exactly 9 months . It was super fast and the first ostrich SO to arrive at my store . I placed the order at the end of May 2019 and received it mid March 2020 .
> 
> 
> I am happy to help   The decision is hard I know ! I got crazy just thinking about a third SO ! I wants many combos heheheh ..


Wow that’s pretty fast! I heard from my SA that they are having challenges sourcing the ostrich leather recently but I hope mine will arrive this year too! Congrats on your gorgeous SO again!


----------



## Fashionista295

fawnhagh said:


> Wow that’s pretty fast! I heard from my SA that they are having challenges sourcing the ostrich leather recently but I hope mine will arrive this year too! Congrats on your gorgeous SO again!


Hi ladies! I have an upcoming so appt and I’m wondering if everyone has the option to SO exotics, or if it’s limited to a select few. Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Fashionista295 said:


> Hi ladies! I have an upcoming so appt and I’m wondering if everyone has the option to SO exotics, or if it’s limited to a select few. Thanks!


Exotic SO slots are extremely limited and offered to the client as an exotic SO. Most stores only get 1-2 exotic slots per year while some get zero. Always feel free to ask for clarification from your SA but if the opportunity wasn’t presented to you as an exotic SO, then it likely is normal leathers only.


----------



## momoc

Fashionista295 said:


> Hi ladies! I have an upcoming so appt and I’m wondering if everyone has the option to SO exotics, or if it’s limited to a select few. Thanks!



Exotics SO for crocodile is a completely different level than normal SO - there are a lot less slots for exotics SOs, like 5 in the entire country (that’s the case when I lived in Japan) and entirely possible a store does not get any slot for it.

If you were not explicitly invited to place an exotics SO, I think you are doing the normal SO. If you are looking for Ostrich leather though, they are currently considered as a normal SO. Only croc is separate.

edit: oops @acrowcounted beat me to it  yep exactly what she said!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

momoc said:


> Exotics SO for crocodile is a completely different level than normal SO - there are a lot less slots for exotics SOs, like 5 in the entire country (that’s the case when I lived in Japan) and entirely possible a store does not get any slot for it.
> 
> If you were not explicitly invited to place an exotics SO, I think you are doing the normal SO. If you are looking for Ostrich leather though, they are currently considered as a normal SO. Only croc is separate.
> 
> edit: oops @acrowcounted beat me to it  yep exactly what she said!


Wow I did not know all that. Good infos! thx to u and @acrowcounted


----------



## DreamingPink

Has any one of you ladies been told that RGHW was not available for SO this year? So many lovely members posted about their RGHW SO here so I know for sure it is available, but when I asked my SA few months ago she insisted it was not an option for Birkins... I was totally puzzled... I'm in the States btw


----------



## csetcos

@Summerof89 I also LOVE BGHW.  It’s seriously my favorite.  BUT on Gris Asphalt, I did BPHW and I think it’s so special.  I got amazing advice from an amazing fellow TPFer


----------



## momoc

DreamingPink said:


> Has any one of you ladies been told that RGHW was not available for SO this year? So many lovely members posted about their RGHW SO here so I know for sure it is available, but when I asked my SA few months ago she insisted it was not an option for Birkins... I was totally puzzled... I'm in the States btw



Hmm it definitely should be available for the current season no idea why your SA insists it’s not. I do think sometimes certain details may differ between countries (maybe even stores?) but RGHW for Birkin seems pretty universal...wild guess, maybe she confused her info with Kellys (which do not come with RGHW, SO or otherwise despite many wanting it).


----------



## DreamingPink

momoc said:


> Hmm it definitely should be available for the current season no idea why your SA insists it’s not. I do think sometimes certain details may differ between countries (maybe even stores?) but RGHW for Birkin seems pretty universal...wild guess, maybe she confused her info with Kellys (which do not come with RGHW, SO or otherwise despite many wanting it).


Thank you for reassuring Momoc 
I will bring that up again if I were lucky enough to be offered a SO in the upcoming season


----------



## Summerof89

csetcos said:


> @Summerof89 I also LOVE BGHW.  It’s seriously my favorite.  BUT on Gris Asphalt, I did BPHW and I think it’s so special.  I got amazing advice from an amazing fellow TPFer
> 
> View attachment 4787418



oh pretty! however all my bags are with ghw as I am a ghw fan. but I know what you mean Gris A has cool tone, maybe BGHW is too much of a contrast? I'm not sure, but I think that's why I also considered permabrass as an in between.


----------



## momoc

@Summerof89 when I did my SO, as soon as I put the hardware buckles together with the leather card (I was debating between BGHW or BPHW) I knew immediately without a doubt which one I preferred. I hope you are able to place your SO in person (no idea how your location is still affected by COVID). I think if you do that, and if the difference actually is a big deal to you, you can immediately tell. And if you find yourself still undecided and liking both, then it’s entirely possible you would be happy with either  in that case there will be no wrong choice. Good luck!


----------



## Summerof89

momoc said:


> @Summerof89 when I did my SO, as soon as I put the hardware buckles together with the leather card (I was debating between BGHW or BPHW) I knew immediately without a doubt which one I preferred. I hope you are able to place your SO in person (no idea how your location is still affected by COVID). I think if you do that, and if the difference actually is a big deal to you, you can immediately tell. And if you find yourself still undecided and liking both, then it’s entirely possible you would be happy with either  in that case there will be no wrong choice. Good luck!


good point! i think when the SOs start at my store, we should be allowed out of the house......... thank you for your wonderful idea and input its very helpful =)


----------



## Mosman

My so finally here after 21 months !!!
She look better than I expected, and with her sister.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Mosman

Here it is.


----------



## Mosman

On her own !!!!
Was unsure at the time but She turned out absolutely stunning 
Etoupe/ blue sapphire cherve leather and brush gold hardware !!!


----------



## pinkorchid20

Mosman said:


> On her own !!!!
> Was unsure at the time but She turned out absolutely stunning
> Etoupe/ blue sapphire cherve leather and brush gold hardware !!!
> 
> View attachment 4791985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791986


Look at the shine...oh my  Congratulations! A very sophisticated combo.


----------



## Possum

Mosman said:


> On her own !!!!
> Was unsure at the time but She turned out absolutely stunning
> Etoupe/ blue sapphire cherve leather and brush gold hardware !!!
> 
> View attachment 4791985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791986


Congrats it's lovely! I was wondering if you had received it yet


----------



## sparklyprincess

My SO that arrived a few weeks ago. B25 Rose Pourpre Chevre with Cyclamen stitching and Ultraviolet interior.
Additional picture with all my bicolor SOs. Gold with Rubis B35, Black with Tosca B30, RP with UV B25, and Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat K25.


----------



## ayc

sparklyprincess said:


> My SO that arrived a few weeks ago. B25 Rose Pourpre Chevre with Cyclamen stitching and Ultraviolet interior.
> Additional picture with all my bicolor SOs. Gold with Rubis B35, Black with Tosca B30, RP with UV B25, and Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat K25.
> 
> View attachment 4792606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792607


GORGEOUS!!! What an awesome collection!!


----------



## sparklyprincess

ayc said:


> GORGEOUS!!! What an awesome collection!!


Thank you ❤️


----------



## BirkinLover77

sparklyprincess said:


> My SO that arrived a few weeks ago. B25 Rose Pourpre Chevre with Cyclamen stitching and Ultraviolet interior.
> Additional picture with all my bicolor SOs. Gold with Rubis B35, Black with Tosca B30, RP with UV B25, and Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat K25.
> 
> View attachment 4792606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792607


Beautiful SO collection! Congratulations on your new SO Birkin!


----------



## ice75

Hi Ladies, can I check anyone did a SO Kelly in Rouge Grenat before? I'm not sure what colour should I do with Rouge Grenat. Would appreciate some ideas  Thank you in advance ladies!


----------



## Mosman

I would go with black !!!


----------



## stylemeter

sparklyprincess said:


> My SO that arrived a few weeks ago. B25 Rose Pourpre Chevre with Cyclamen stitching and Ultraviolet interior.
> Additional picture with all my bicolor SOs. Gold with Rubis B35, Black with Tosca B30, RP with UV B25, and Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat K25.
> 
> View attachment 4792606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792607


They are stunning


----------



## Mosman

ice75 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I check anyone did a SO Kelly in Rouge Grenat before? I'm not sure what colour should I do with Rouge Grenat. Would appreciate some ideas  Thank you in advance ladies!


You do SO rouge grenat ??  I thought rouge Grenat currently not offer SO, anyone know please chime in !!!


----------



## ice75

Mosman said:


> You do SO rouge grenat ??  I thought rouge Grenat currently not offer SO, anyone know please chime in !!!


Oh dear...it is a colour which I would love to have in future.I'm just doing some homework first before my SA approach me again for SO.I am still waiting for my 1st SO to arrive.


----------



## SmoothCoatGirl

ice75 said:


> Oh dear...it is a colour which I would love to have in future.I'm just doing some homework first before my SA approach me again for SO.I am still waiting for my 1st SO to arrive.


Hi - In October 2018, I did a SO Rouge Grenat K28 retourne with GHW.  I chose gold as the interior color.  I was just informed that my SO has arrived but I will not be able to pick it up for a few months.


----------



## ice75

SmoothCoatGirl said:


> Hi - In October 2018, I did a SO Rouge Grenat K28 retourne with GHW.  I chose gold as the interior color.  I was just informed that my SO has arrived but I will not be able to pick it up for a few months.


I did my 1st SO in 2018 October too.I’m still waiting for it.So far,no news yet.Congrats that your SO arrive


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ice75

Ladies,can someone here advise on the wear and tear on BGHW? Are the scratches easily noticable and whether the BGHW get darken over time?Thks for advising.


----------



## estallal

My SO is finally here. Blue iris with gold inside.


----------



## ice75

estallal said:


> My SO is finally here. Blue iris with gold inside.
> 
> View attachment 4795752


Congrats to your beautiful SO!


----------



## TeeCee77

estallal said:


> My SO is finally here. Blue iris with gold inside.
> 
> View attachment 4795752


Congrats!!! How long did she take!? I’m waiting on an ostrich SO also!


----------



## estallal

TeeCee77 said:


> Congrats!!! How long did she take!? I’m waiting on an ostrich SO also!


2 years


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklyprincess said:


> My SO that arrived a few weeks ago. B25 Rose Pourpre Chevre with Cyclamen stitching and Ultraviolet interior.
> Additional picture with all my bicolor SOs. Gold with Rubis B35, Black with Tosca B30, RP with UV B25, and Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat K25.
> 
> View attachment 4792606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792607


Congrats on yur new baby!!!! Stunning!
My heart started racing when I saw your line up! WOW! Love how your Noir turned out... I hope mine looks so pop inside!!!


----------



## sparklyprincess

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SO collection! Congratulations on your new SO Birkin!





stylemeter said:


> They are stunning



Thank you so much everyone! ❤️


----------



## sparklyprincess

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats on yur new baby!!!! Stunning!
> My heart started racing when I saw your line up! WOW! Love how your Noir turned out... I hope mine looks so pop inside!!!


My black Chevre with Tosca lining is definitely my favorite SO, even though I only use my size 25 and smaller bags nowadays. 
I was a little sad with how the UV interior doesn’t really pop so much against my latest RP bag.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sparklyprincess said:


> My black Chevre with Tosca lining is definitely my favorite SO, even though I only use my size 25 and smaller bags nowadays.
> I was a little sad with how the UV interior doesn’t really pop so much against my latest RP bag.


I do see what u mean with the UV. That is such a dark purple. It's beautiful never the less dear!
My latest SO will be a mini version of yours... B25 w/Rose Pourpe int. Seeing yours just made me so happy!


----------



## Neurogirl

ice75 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I check anyone did a SO Kelly in Rouge Grenat before? I'm not sure what colour should I do with Rouge Grenat. Would appreciate some ideas  Thank you in advance ladies!


I just got my SO birkin in rouge grenat Togo with Bougainvillea interior, verso.  The Bougainvillea pops.  It’s such a pretty flash of color, while the outside is somewhat muted and elegant.


----------



## Neurogirl

estallal said:


> My SO is finally here. Blue iris with gold inside.
> 
> View attachment 4795752


It’s gorgeous!


----------



## ice75

Neurogirl said:


> I just got my SO birkin in rouge grenat Togo with Bougainvillea interior, verso.  The Bougainvillea pops.  It’s such a pretty flash of color, while the outside is somewhat muted and elegant.


Hi Nerogirl,thank you for sharing your SO!


----------



## eternallove4bag

This combo is pure love. Beautiful! 



Mosman said:


> On her own !!!!
> Was unsure at the time but She turned out absolutely stunning
> Etoupe/ blue sapphire cherve leather and brush gold hardware !!!
> 
> View attachment 4791985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791986


----------



## eternallove4bag

Neutral combos never fail to deliver! What a fabulous choice of colors! 



acrowcounted said:


> A little over 7 months. Order was sent to Paris on November 12, 2019. Arrived to my store June 25, 2020.
> 
> B25 Gris Etain and Noir Multico Togo with shiny PHW
> View attachment 4784038
> View attachment 4784039


----------



## Meta

Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on arrival of SOs that were placed in Fall/Winter of 2018?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## HeatherZE

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on arrival of SOs that were placed in Fall/Winter of 2018?


I hope yours arrives soon! I placed a SO in May 2019. Nothing yet. I didn’t even go crazy or anything with my choices so I dunno why it’s taking so long. The mysteries of H.


----------



## Meta

HeatherZE said:


> I hope yours arrives soon! I placed a SO in May 2019. Nothing yet. I didn’t even go crazy or anything with my choices so I dunno why it’s taking so long. The mysteries of H.


Thanks  There's no rhyme or reason when the order gets delivered but just curious if others who placed their orders during that window or earlier are still waiting on their SO to arrive.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on arrival of SOs that were placed in Fall/Winter of 2018?


I am waiting for one placed October 2018.


----------



## allure244

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on arrival of SOs that were placed in Fall/Winter of 2018?


I placed one April 2018 and still waiting on it but it’s a togo sellier so I expected a longer wait. Hopefully our SOs will come in the next few months.


----------



## aisham

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on arrival of SOs that were placed in Fall/Winter of 2018?


 My heart goes to you  I hope yours arrive soon . I placed an order in NOV 2018 and received it MAY 2019 . It was a simple k25 Epsom Sellier bphw . And then placed an ostrich SO on the same month and arrived March 2020 . I've been lucky with my only 2 SOs .

I found out that in countries where they have more than one H store and a lot of clients, it takes forever for an SO to arrive . It does not make sense that I receive my SO in 6 months and my store is small in a small country. Where my friends SO took 1.5 yrs and she placed hers in FHS !

 I also came to the conclusion that if you pay 50% or 75% deposit on an SO it arrives faster ! a deposit is a most in Asia and the Middle East but not required in the US . And the waiting period in Asia is almost always shorter than the US .


----------



## QuelleFromage

aisham said:


> My heart goes to you  I hope yours arrive soon . I placed an order in NOV 2018 and received it MAY 2019 . It was a simple k25 Epsom Sellier bphw . And then placed an ostrich SO on the same month and arrived March 2020 . I've been lucky with my only 2 SOs .
> 
> I found out that in countries where they have more than one H store and a lot of clients, it takes forever for an SO to arrive . It does not make sense that I receive my SO in 6 months and my store is small in a small country. Where my friends SO took 1.5 yrs and she placed hers in FHS !
> 
> I also came to the conclusion that if you pay 50% or 75% deposit on an SO it arrives faster ! a deposit is a most in Asia and the Middle East but not required in the US . And the waiting period in Asia is almost always shorter than the US .


I've offered deposits on SOs in Europe and the US and they are not accepted, except after an SO has arrived but before it is picked up. In that case you can wire money to your house account in the UK or Europe. But nice to know that H doesn't do what many companies would do, and take the money with no acceleration, just accepting the extra revenue.


----------



## TeeCee77

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on arrival of SOs that were placed in Fall/Winter of 2018?


I am! Waiting on a B30 in ostrich


----------



## ice75

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on arrival of SOs that were placed in Fall/Winter of 2018?


Hi Meta,I'm still waiting for my SO placed in October 2018.


----------



## iamberrytastic

Amcrowe said:


> SO placed at the end of October 2019 and amazingly arrived in June 2020.  Only 8 months even with COVID delays!  K25 Sellier in Vert Titien Chevre Mysore (Malachite interior) with permabrass hardware - dressed up with a little Kelly charm in noir.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4782518



I love your bag SO much. A Kelly sellier in Chevre is my dream. Greatttt choice.


----------



## jd5237

So turns out they sent out the email to me on June 15 but it went to my junk box; FSH sent another email just now saying that I need to reply to them by Aug 15 or else they will sell the bag. 

Given the situation with covid, how long would they be able to hold the bag for and if they mail the bag to my local boutique since it’s an extenuating circumstance, would I need to wire them the payment or would I still be able to view the bag before paying for it first? Also, how would custom duties work in this case; would I pay the surcharge when I pay or I’ll be slapped with the bill when I pick it up. I’m also assuming I wouldn’t get my VAT refund as well in this case if its


----------



## coloradolvr

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on arrival of SOs that were placed in Fall/Winter of 2018?


I am   Placed in October 2018.  Always a little hard to see other SOs coming in in as little as 6 months sigh.


----------



## mp4

coloradolvr said:


> I am   Placed in October 2018.  Always a little hard to see other SOs coming in in as little as 6 months sigh.



Been there more than once! Your order will come!


----------



## qtpik8

I forgot to post my timing when the bags came in, but something weird happened, so I thought I would mention it.
I placed an SO in April of 2018 with my SA for a Kelly 32 Clemence, BE/BPaon. A few months later, my SA decided to leave Hermes, but promised me another SO in October. So, in October of 2018, I placed an order for a Kelly Lakis 35 (Swift), with my new SA. I assume they will both take forever, because, you know, Hermes.

In early July 2019 (9 months) I get a message that my LAKIS is in. I went to see it, and it was gorgeous, but they didn't break the plastic in front of me, and it was clear the bag had been opened. They said they wanted to see it, and opened it without me. Ok. Sure. But I came in the same day they called, so that still felt weird. Anyway, the bag coming so early was a bit of a surprise, and because it's a little pricey, I needed some time and scheduled the pick up for the following month. 

Then, in August 2019 (ONE MONTH LATER, 17 months from order), my Kelly 32 came in. I was so surprised! This means I would have to take two quota bags in the same 6 months, which they told me wasn't a problem (always happy to bend the rules when it's to their liking). But on thinking back over it, I suspect the Lakis came before the end of June, but because it was late in the semester or because I was a newer client for that SA, I don't think she had 'bags' left to sell. (I think I read they have a finite number of bags they can sell during each of the Jan-Jun or Jul-Dec semesters.) So I believe she waited to tell me the bag was in until July started, and that's also why they opened the bag to peep it - they had it for a while.

Anyway, just my paranoid musings on Special Orders.
Yes, I got both.


----------



## acrowcounted

qtpik8 said:


> I forgot to post my timing when the bags came in, but something weird happened, so I thought I would mention it.
> I placed an SO in April of 2018 with my SA for a Kelly 32 Clemence, BE/BPaon. A few months later, my SA decided to leave Hermes, but promised me another SO in October. So, in October of 2018, I placed an order for a Kelly Lakis 35 (Swift), with my new SA. I assume they will both take forever, because, you know, Hermes.
> 
> In early July 2019 (9 months) I get a message that my LAKIS is in. I went to see it, and it was gorgeous, but they didn't break the plastic in front of me, and it was clear the bag had been opened. They said they wanted to see it, and opened it without me. Ok. Sure. But I came in the same day they called, so that still felt weird. Anyway, the bag coming so early was a bit of a surprise, and because it's a little pricey, I needed some time and scheduled the pick up for the following month.
> 
> Then, in August 2019 (ONE MONTH LATER, 17 months from order), my Kelly 32 came in. I was so surprised! This means I would have to take two quota bags in the same 6 months, which they told me wasn't a problem (always happy to bend the rules when it's to their liking). But on thinking back over it, I suspect the Lakis came before the end of June, but because it was late in the semester or because I was a newer client for that SA, I don't think she had 'bags' left to sell. (I think I read they have a finite number of bags they can sell during each of the Jan-Jun or Jul-Dec semesters.) So I believe she waited to tell me the bag was in until July started, and that's also why they opened the bag to peep it - they had it for a while.
> 
> Anyway, just my paranoid musings on Special Orders.
> Yes, I got both.


Many stores open the bags to be sure the item is as ordered before requesting the client to make the effort of coming in to retrieve it. Also, there seems to be “surges” of many SOs being produced at once and then hardly any for months and repeat. So two bags coming in shortly spaced apart isn’t very surprising to me either. Nothing sinister there, imo.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

qtpik8 said:


> I forgot to post my timing when the bags came in, but something weird happened, so I thought I would mention it.
> I placed an SO in April of 2018 with my SA for a Kelly 32 Clemence, BE/BPaon. A few months later, my SA decided to leave Hermes, but promised me another SO in October. So, in October of 2018, I placed an order for a Kelly Lakis 35 (Swift), with my new SA. I assume they will both take forever, because, you know, Hermes.
> 
> In early July 2019 (9 months) I get a message that my LAKIS is in. I went to see it, and it was gorgeous, but they didn't break the plastic in front of me, and it was clear the bag had been opened. They said they wanted to see it, and opened it without me. Ok. Sure. But I came in the same day they called, so that still felt weird. Anyway, the bag coming so early was a bit of a surprise, and because it's a little pricey, I needed some time and scheduled the pick up for the following month.
> 
> Then, in August 2019 (ONE MONTH LATER, 17 months from order), my Kelly 32 came in. I was so surprised! This means I would have to take two quota bags in the same 6 months, which they told me wasn't a problem (always happy to bend the rules when it's to their liking). But on thinking back over it, I suspect the Lakis came before the end of June, but because it was late in the semester or because I was a newer client for that SA, I don't think she had 'bags' left to sell. (I think I read they have a finite number of bags they can sell during each of the Jan-Jun or Jul-Dec semesters.) So I believe she waited to tell me the bag was in until July started, and that's also why they opened the bag to peep it - they had it for a while.
> 
> Anyway, just my paranoid musings on Special Orders.
> Yes, I got both.



Similar experience regarding 2 SO bags coming in the same month. I feel your pain. My fall 2017 and fall 2018 SOs both came in August 2019. I took both, but it sorta hurt that it came in all at once. Mine were previously opened as well. My SA opens them to 1) check the specs to make sure no mistakes have occurred, and 2) to take photographs for her photo collection so she can demonstrate to other clients what has been done in the past as far as SO’s as these clients try to get inspired during their own SO process.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on arrival of SOs that were placed in Fall/Winter of 2018?





Dreaming Big said:


> I am waiting for one placed October 2018.





allure244 said:


> I placed one April 2018 and still waiting on it but it’s a togo sellier so I expected a longer wait. Hopefully our SOs will come in the next few months.





TeeCee77 said:


> I am! Waiting on a B30 in ostrich





ice75 said:


> Hi Meta,I'm still waiting for my SO placed in October 2018.





coloradolvr said:


> I am   Placed in October 2018.  Always a little hard to see other SOs coming in in as little as 6 months sigh.



Hang in there guys... i had an SO that took more than 3 years that finally arrived last year. As long as its still in the system it will arrive!


----------



## surfchick

Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on arrival of SOs that were placed in Fall/Winter of 2018?


My store put in the order Dec 2018 and arrived in Sept 2019. But SO was very simple B25 mysore.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Mosman said:


> On her own !!!!
> Was unsure at the time but She turned out absolutely stunning
> Etoupe/ blue sapphire cherve leather and brush gold hardware !!!
> 
> View attachment 4791985
> 
> 
> View attachment 4791986



Congrats! V pretty!


----------



## allure244

GNIPPOHS said:


> Hang in there guys... i had an SO that took more than 3 years that finally arrived last year. As long as its still in the system it will arrive!


So my SA informed me that one of my SOs arrived but I don’t know which one it is. My SA wants it to be a surprise. Can’t make it to the store till next week so the suspense is killing me. I’ll update on the wait time once I see which bag it was. Maybe the Togo sellier from spring 2018 will finally arrive???


----------



## Meta

@Dreaming Big @TeeCee77 @ice75 @coloradolvr Here's to hoping our SO would show up sooner rather than later 

@GNIPPOHS Thanks for the reassurance!  

@surfchick Hope you've been carrying and enjoying your SO!  

@allure244, the suspense!  Fingers crossed it's the much awaited Togo Sellier but even if not it's still nice that another SO has finally arrived!  Do come back and keep us posted!


----------



## Tartin Tale

Hi!
Does anyone know the available colours for special order this fall 2020?


----------



## Cool Gal

For those of you who placed two SO from the same store, do you have to buy something else first in order to place the 2nd SO? Also, what kind of leather is being offered for B25? Thank you all


----------



## tlamdang08

Cool Gal said:


> For those of you who placed two SO from the same store, do you have to buy something else first in order to place the 2nd SO? Also, what kind of leather is being offered for B25? Thank you all


My two SO were 3 months apart. I did purchase something in those 3 months ( blanket, RTW, watch, shoes, scarves, tableware...)
I Placed 2 Kelly this time so I don't know what leather options  for B, sorry.


----------



## Cool Gal

Ok, thanks @tlamdang08


----------



## allure244

Cool Gal said:


> For those of you who placed two SO from the same store, do you have to buy something else first in order to place the 2nd SO? Also, what kind of leather is being offered for B25? Thank you all



I have been offered a few SOs at my home store and made purchases in between each SO offer. For B25, the current leather options are Togo, clemence, chevre, swift (ostrich and croc) but NOT Epsom.


----------



## Cool Gal

Thanks for the info @allure244...really appreciate it


----------



## allure244

Tartin Tale said:


> Hi!
> Does anyone know the available colours for special order this fall 2020?


I came here to ask the exact same question. Haha.


----------



## ArielS

sparklyprincess said:


> My SO that arrived a few weeks ago. B25 Rose Pourpre Chevre with Cyclamen stitching and Ultraviolet interior.
> Additional picture with all my bicolor SOs. Gold with Rubis B35, Black with Tosca B30, RP with UV B25, and Gris Mouette with Rouge Grenat K25.
> 
> View attachment 4792606
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792607


Amazing collection!!


----------



## ArielS

Hi guys, can I ask a few questions about special order bags please? I hope this is the right place.
I wonder if every store will be able to offer special order bags? My store is quite small and when I got offered a C and a K, I wasn't invited to a private room. I guess they don't have one. My dream bag is an SO blue/craie B. Have I made a mistake purchasing from such a small store? Should I move store / SA?


----------



## acrowcounted

ArielS said:


> Hi guys, can I ask a few questions about special order bags please? I hope this is the right place.
> I wonder if every store will be able to offer special order bags? My store is quite small and when I got offered a C and a K, I wasn't invited to a private room. I guess they don't have one. My dream bag is an SO blue/craie B. Have I made a mistake purchasing from such a small store? Should I move store / SA?


As far as I know, all USA stores have SO slots. It’s all relative to the amount of sales the store makes so yes a bigger store/one with more sales, will have more SO slots but it will also have vastly more people vying for those spots. It’s roughly proportional so statistically equivalent. Seeing how you’ve just bought your first quota bag, I think it would be pretty poor form to jump ship at this point. Better approach is to just let your SA know that you’d be interested in a special order if the chance was ever to be made available and then continue to shop with your SA consistently. Good luck. ETA just read that you are in London. I believe all London stores offer SO as well.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ArielS

acrowcounted said:


> As far as I know, all USA stores have SO slots. It’s all relative to the amount of sales the store makes so yes a bigger store/one with more sales, will have more SO slots but it will also have vastly more people vying for those spots. It’s roughly proportional so statistically equivalent. Seeing how you’ve just bought your first quota bag, I think it would be pretty poor form to jump ship at this point. Better approach is to just let your SA know that you’d be interested in a special order if the chance was ever to be made available and then continue to shop with your SA consistently. Good luck. ETA just read that you are in London. I believe all London stores offer SO as well.


Thank you so much for info. Yes I'm London based and I just scored this Kelly . I'll mention that to my SA when I have the opportunity.


----------



## missmann

Hi all!

I’m back here looking for your help and opinions on my dilemma.


I’ve been very lucky to be invited to do a SO. Now the problem is, do I go for epsom or Togo leather?

I’m quite set on a Kelly 25 but not sure on the leather...for epsom I’m worried about the corner wear & scratches as I will be using this bag daily. BUT, a sellier Togo is only available for SO..I’m worried I won’t get offered another SO again!
This is my first Kelly sellier. I already own a k25 retourne in togo & don’t own any Epsom leather bags.
Would love to hear your thoughts on this and if you have a sellier epsom, how is the corner wear?

thanks everyone!


----------



## Hkittens

Hi guys! Its been a few days since im feeling this way and i just want to know if its normal haha! I placed my SO back in april.. this is my first SO and im really looking forward to it. I placed a BE/craie kelly. I loved that combination ! However as im waiting I sometimes question myself if i made the right choice of color combinations.. maybe i shudve gone neutral instead.. what if the bag comes and i dont love it? Is it normal to feel this way? How should i not think about my so!!any advice how to calm down?  thanks!


----------



## olibelli

Hi! I read a few threads that covered this topic a while back. A K25 Sellier in Togo is on my SO wish list - I personally feel like a Togo Sellier is super special as you hardly ever see them around. Thus, that would be my personal choice for an SO; that said, I do have a Kelly in Epsom and absolutely love it, but they are easier to come by as regular boutique offers.

Good luck with your SO, and hope this helps   






						Does anyone own a Kelly Sellier with togo?
					

Hi everyone!  Well, I was very lucky enough to make my first SO a few weeks ago and I ended up making a Kelly Sellier 25 with togo leather. After coming back home, however, I started regretting a little bit thinking maybe epsom would've been better. I chose togo because I personally dislike...




					forum.purseblog.com
				









						Dear ma’am that did not want her SO
					

My wife thanks you from the bottom of her heart for her Christmas present.    Wife hasn’t been using her Birkin much but doesn’t take her Kelly off and since day 1 has been asking for a purple bag.   My SA quickly escorts us into a fitting room.  Comes back with a nice big Orange box.  Tells us...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## missmann

Thank you so much for the links! It’s huge help and I think I will go for togo since it’s more special and unusual to the epsom! X


----------



## TeeCee77

missmann said:


> Thank you so much for the links! It’s huge help and I think I will go for togo since it’s more special and unusual to the epsom! X


Since you already have togo, why not go for chevre!?


----------



## odette57

Hkittens said:


> Hi guys! Its been a few days since im feeling this way and i just want to know if its normal haha! I placed my SO back in april.. this is my first SO and im really looking forward to it. I placed a BE/craie kelly. I loved that combination ! However as im waiting I sometimes question myself if i made the right choice of color combinations.. maybe i shudve gone neutral instead.. what if the bag comes and i dont love it? Is it normal to feel this way? How should i not think about my so!!any advice how to calm down?  thanks!


I may be in the minority but I consider my BE B30 as neutral. Goes with everything! 
Don’t worry about it, your SO already sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Hkittens

Thank u my dear im overly excited i think too much!! I hope it will come soon



odette57 said:


> I may be in the minority but I consider my BE B30 as neutral. Goes with everything!
> Don’t worry about it, your SO already sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Culoucou

Hkittens said:


> Hi guys! Its been a few days since im feeling this way and i just want to know if its normal haha! I placed my SO back in april.. this is my first SO and im really looking forward to it. I placed a BE/craie kelly. I loved that combination ! However as im waiting I sometimes question myself if i made the right choice of color combinations.. maybe i shudve gone neutral instead.. what if the bag comes and i dont love it? Is it normal to feel this way? How should i not think about my so!!any advice how to calm down?  thanks!


Ahhh, yes this is totally normal. Hermes over-analysis is a sign of a true H-devotee... I kept going back on forth on my SO choices too, especially when I saw pictures of other people's SOs! However, remember why you chose what you did - this is the bag for YOU, nobody else. Your first SO is also unlikely to be your last, so get ready for what you plan to do with SO #2!


----------



## allure244

allure244 said:


> I placed one April 2018 and still waiting on it but it’s a togo sellier so I expected a longer wait. Hopefully our SOs will come in the next few months.





Meta said:


> Curious to know if anyone is still waiting on arrival of SOs that were placed in Fall/Winter of 2018?



coming back to update that my SO placed April 2018 finally arrived and I picked it up today (a week after I was notified). It’s an anemone Togo sellier


----------



## allure244

My anemone Togo k25 sellier with Gris mouette stitch, brushed ghw, and bleu paon interior is here 
I placed this SO in April 2018. Here are a few pics taken in the store.


----------



## allure244

missmann said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I’m back here looking for your help and opinions on my dilemma.
> 
> 
> I’ve been very lucky to be invited to do a SO. Now the problem is, do I go for epsom or Togo leather?
> 
> I’m quite set on a Kelly 25 but not sure on the leather...for epsom I’m worried about the corner wear & scratches as I will be using this bag daily. BUT, a sellier Togo is only available for SO..I’m worried I won’t get offered another SO again!
> This is my first Kelly sellier. I already own a k25 retourne in togo & don’t own any Epsom leather bags.
> Would love to hear your thoughts on this and if you have a sellier epsom, how is the corner wear?
> 
> thanks everyone!



I have two Epsom k25 sellier and have had no problems with corner wear so far. I just received my Togo sellier k25 and it is so much easier to open and access the contents of the bag as the bag is not as stiff compared to one in Epsom. I’m really loving the Togo sellier so far. The only downside is that the wait time can be rather long. I waited about 27.5 months for mine. I have heard of wait times around 1 year (if u r very lucky) to even 3 years or more


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

allure244 said:


> My anemone Togo k25 sellier with Gris mouette stitch, brushed ghw, and bleu paon interior is here
> I placed this SO in April 2018. Here are a few pics taken in the store.
> 
> View attachment 4815498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815500


Spectacular!!!


----------



## Sofiko

allure244 said:


> My anemone Togo k25 sellier with Gris mouette stitch, brushed ghw, and bleu paon interior is here
> I placed this SO in April 2018. Here are a few pics taken in the store.
> 
> View attachment 4815498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815500


Beautiful combo


----------



## Meta

allure244 said:


> coming back to update that my SO placed April 2018 finally arrived and I picked it up today (a week after I was notified). It’s an anemone Togo sellier


 Any pics to share? 

ETA: Nvm. I see that you've shared it on the other SO thread instead.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

allure244 said:


> My anemone Togo k25 sellier with Gris mouette stitch, brushed ghw, and bleu paon interior is here
> I placed this SO in April 2018. Here are a few pics taken in the store.
> 
> View attachment 4815498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815500



Congrats again dear, your togo sellier is amazzzzzing! Perfect with the GM stitching


----------



## Cygne18

allure244 said:


> My anemone Togo k25 sellier with Gris mouette stitch, brushed ghw, and bleu paon interior is here
> I placed this SO in April 2018. Here are a few pics taken in the store.
> 
> View attachment 4815498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815500


She is so much fun! Congratulations on a beautiful bag.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

allure244 said:


> My anemone Togo k25 sellier with Gris mouette stitch, brushed ghw, and bleu paon interior is here
> I placed this SO in April 2018. Here are a few pics taken in the store.
> 
> View attachment 4815498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815500


WOWZASSSSS Hun! She is GORJUSSSS!!!!! Congrats! Love anenome!!!


----------



## Jacksie

I am picking up my SO black cherve birkin with malacite lining vert cypris sticking and brushed gold hardware Wednesday. I put my order in March right before the shut down.
Wow so quick.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Jacksie said:


> I am picking up my SO black cherve birkin with malacite lining vert cypris sticking and brushed gold hardware Wednesday. I put my order in March right before the shut down.
> Wow so quick.


Sounds like it will be stunning!  And so quick!


----------



## nymeria

Jacksie said:


> I am picking up my SO black cherve birkin with malacite lining vert cypris sticking and brushed gold hardware Wednesday. I put my order in March right before the shut down.
> Wow so quick.


That sounds lovely! If you would, please post a photo ( I'm very interested to see the VC stitching on noir ) Thanks so much and enjoy!!!


----------



## Jacksie

nymeria said:


> That sounds lovely! If you would, please post a photo ( I'm very interested to see the VC stitching on noir ) Thanks so much and enjoy!!!


I will be happy to post photos after I pick up the bag I'm curious myself to see how the VC stitching looks but I wanted it to be a little bit different than just all black but not too much but I certainly will post pictures thank you


----------



## nymeria

Jacksie said:


> I will be happy to post photos after I pick up the bag I'm curious myself to see how the VC stitching looks but I wanted it to be a little bit different than just all black but not too much but I certainly will post pictures thank you


Thanks so much- that's exactly my thinking too ( should I be offered an SO!)


----------



## DR2014

Jacksie said:


> I am picking up my SO black cherve birkin with malacite lining vert cypris sticking and brushed gold hardware Wednesday. I put my order in March right before the shut down.
> Wow so quick.


wow! so fast!  I ordered mine in early April, I wonder....


----------



## Jacksie

DR2014 said:


> wow! so fast!  I ordered mine in early April, I wonder....


Fingers crossed for you


----------



## nymeria

Wouldn't that be great?!?!


----------



## HKsai

I’m still waiting for my k25 from last October  the H test of patience.


----------



## Jacksie

HKsai said:


> I’m still waiting for my k25 from last October  the H test of patience.


I heard a Kelly takes longer


----------



## Jacksie

Jacksie said:


> I heard a Kelly takes longer


----------



## HKsai

Jacksie said:


> I heard a Kelly takes longer


Show us your beauty when you pick it up please!!!!  I really shouldn’t complain about the wait because I just made another big life decision. I should be saving right now


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## WKN

Finally collected my precious Kelly from the store on Wednesday. She is a 28, chevre, noir, graphite stitching, blue sapphire (internal), and brushed PHW. Ordered her sometime in July last year - was prepared for a longer wait but was pleasantly surprised when I got the call!


----------



## Hbuddies

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOWZASSSSS Hun! She is GORJUSSSS!!!!! Congrats! Love anenome!!!


Beautiful!!!! I love anemone.
By the way, Do you know when the order for SO in fall 2020 close?


----------



## surfer

Jacksie said:


> I am picking up my SO black cherve birkin with malacite lining vert cypris sticking and brushed gold hardware Wednesday. I put my order in March right before the shut down.
> Wow so quick.


May I please ask which country you are in? I placed an order with chevre as well but in k25 back in March


----------



## Blueskybasin

Only 11 months for this one, I'm still waiting for one from 2017! B30 Etain Epsom, Bordeaux lining, Prune stitching and RGHW.


----------



## CMilly

Blueskybasin said:


> Only 11 months for this one, I'm still waiting for one from 2017! B30 Etain Epsom, Bordeaux lining, Prune stitching and RGHW.
> View attachment 4820691


I would love to see an interior photo. Is the Bordeaux also Epsom?


----------



## Blueskybasin

The interior is in Chevre, both colours are slightly darker in real life.


----------



## momoc

Found this photo on RED (original owner’s ID in watermark)

Looks like the 2021 season is starting!


----------



## surfer

momoc said:


> Found this photo on RED (original owner’s ID in watermark)
> 
> Looks like the 2021 season is starting!
> 
> View attachment 4820803


Omg exciting! I might need glasses though haha


----------



## wearawishbone

Do I see magnolia?☺️


----------



## surfer

wearawishbone said:


> Do I see magnolia?☺


Magnolia in chevre!!!! Omg I hope this is true.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> Found this photo on RED (original owner’s ID in watermark)
> 
> Looks like the 2021 season is starting!
> 
> View attachment 4820803



Is this for 2021 Spring season SO？Is the 2020 fall season SO over? Sorry for this newbie question but I’m hoping to get a SO offer soon.


----------



## momoc

momoc said:


> Found this photo on RED (original owner’s ID in watermark)
> 
> Looks like the 2021 season is starting!
> 
> View attachment 4820803




Alright everyone, I squinted so you don’t have to, hopefully I didn’t get anything wrong! Gave up trying the exotics part at the top, but the non-exotic leathers plus ostrich looks to be following:

Clemence: beton, blanc, bleu electrique, bleu nuit, bleu zellige, bougainvillier, brique, craie, ebene, etoupe, gold, gris perle, gris tourterelle, lime, magnolia, malachite, noir, rose azalee, rose extreme, rouge de court, rouge grenat, trench, vert vertigo

Epsom: anemone, bleu du nord, bleu electrique, bleu indigo, bleu saphir, bordeaux, bougainvillier, brique, chocolat, craie, etoupe, gold, gris asphalte, gris etain, lime, magnolia, malachite, nata, noir, rose azalee, rose extreme, rose pourpre, rouge de coeur, trench, vert cypress

Swift: anemone, beton, bleu du nord, bleu electrique, bleu hydra, bleu indigo, bleu saphir, bordeaux, capucine, craie, cuivre, deep blue, ebene, etoupe, gold, gris asphalte, gris etain, jaune ambre, noir, rose azalee, rose pourpre, rouge de coeur, sesame, vert cypress

Togo: anemone, beton, bleu du nord, bleu electrique, bleu nuit, bordeaux, brique, capucine, chocolat, craie, deep blue, etoupe, gold, gris asphalte, gris etain, jaune ambre, noir, rose pourpre, rouge de coeur, rouge h, vert rousseau

chèvre: anemone, bleu electrique, bleu hydra, bleu indigo, bleu saphir, bougainvillier, caramel, celeste, etoupe, gris perle, lime, magnolia, noir, noisette, raisin, rose lipstick, rouge de coeur, rouge H, vert vertigo

Ostrich: beton, bleu indigo, bleu iris, brique, gris agate, gris asphalte, gold, mousse, noir, rose tyrien


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Is this for 2021 Spring season SO？Is the 2020 fall season SO over? Sorry for this newbie question but I’m hoping to get a SO offer soon.



This is latter half of 2020 + first half of 2021. SO seasons are now year long and they start in fall (hence why new season colors come out in August; it’s around the beginning of new season).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

momoc said:


> Found this photo on RED (original owner’s ID in watermark)
> 
> Looks like the 2021 season is starting!
> 
> View attachment 4820803


WOWOOOWOW! Some awesome options for chevre this round... I'm dying!


----------



## surfer

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOWOOOWOW! Some awesome options for chevre this round... I'm dying!


Chevre in magnolia. I am dying or maybe already dead


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> This is latter half of 2020 + first half of 2021. SO seasons are now year long and they start in fall (hence why new season colors come out in August; it’s around the beginning of new season).



Thank you. When I asked my sa for a SO for the 2020 fall season she said several of her clients got cancelled on their SOs due to the pandemic and the priorities will be given to those clients. Just curious if many SOs got cancelled for the spring season?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you. When I asked my sa for a SO for the 2020 fall season she said several of her clients got cancelled on their SOs due to the pandemic and the priorities will be given to those clients. Just curious if many SOs got cancelled for the spring season?



I was in line to do Fall 2020.....but got told I’ve been pushed to Spring 2021 or possibly Fall 2021 due to the pandemic.


----------



## nymeria

momoc said:


> Alright everyone, I squinted so you don’t have to, hopefully I didn’t get anything wrong! Gave up trying the exotics part at the top, but the non-exotic leathers plus ostrich looks to be following:
> 
> Clemence: beton, blanc, bleu electrique, bleu nuit, bleu zellige, bougainvillier, brique, craie, ebene, etoupe, gold, gris perle, gris tourterelle, lime, magnolia, malachite, noir, rose azalee, rose extreme, rouge de court, rouge grenat, trench, vert vertigo
> 
> Epsom: anemone, bleu du nord, bleu electrique, bleu indigo, bleu saphir, bordeaux, bougainvillier, brique, chocolat, craie, etoupe, gold, gris asphalte, gris etain, lime, magnolia, malachite, nata, noir, rose azalee, rose extreme, rose pourpre, rouge de coeur, trench, vert cypress
> 
> Swift: anemone, beton, bleu du nord, bleu electrique, bleu hydra, bleu indigo, bleu saphir, bordeaux, capucine, craie, cuivre, deep blue, ebene, etoupe, gold, gris asphalte, gris etain, jaune ambre, noir, rose azalee, rose pourpre, rouge de coeur, sesame, vert cypress
> 
> Togo: anemone, beton, bleu du nord, bleu electrique, bleu nuit, bordeaux, brique, capucine, chocolat, craie, deep blue, etoupe, gold, gris asphalte, gris etain, jaune ambre, noir, rose pourpre, rouge de coeur, rouge h, vert rousseau
> 
> chèvre: anemone, bleu electrique, bleu hydra, bleu indigo, bleu saphir, bougainvillier, caramel, celeste, etoupe, gris perle, lime, magnolia, noir, noisette, raisin, rose lipstick, rouge de coeur, rouge H, vert vertigo
> 
> Ostrich: beton, bleu indigo, bleu iris, brique, gris agate, gris asphalte, gold, mousse, noir, rose tyrien


Thank you for posting ( and decoding!) I was in real trouble even with the squint!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Just received this from my SA


----------



## surfer

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just received this from my SA
> 
> View attachment 4820907


So it’s official!! Wow your sa is great. Are you in the us dear?


----------



## Summerof89

this is GOLD, good job guys and thanks!!!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

surfer said:


> So it’s official!! Wow your sa is great. Are you in the us dear?



Yes, USA.

My SA was hesitant to show this to me, because she wasn’t sure how many SO slots were going to be given to the store given COVID and ever changing H policies. She seemed a little annoyed that the colors are available but not how many people/slots, at least at the moment.


----------



## allure244

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Yes, USA.
> 
> My SA was hesitant to show this to me, because she wasn’t sure how many SO slots were going to be given to the store given COVID and ever changing H policies. She seemed a little annoyed that the colors are available but not how many people/slots, at least at the moment.


Thank you for sharing the color chart. Time to obsess over color combos just in case I get offered another SO. Haha. Did ur SA happen to give u the interior color options too?


----------



## surfer

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Yes, USA.
> 
> My SA was hesitant to show this to me, because she wasn’t sure how many SO slots were going to be given to the store given COVID and ever changing H policies. She seemed a little annoyed that the colors are available but not how many people/slots, at least at the moment.


That is annoying! But I guess time will tell. I don’t get why they canceled the spring ones though. I placed mine in March so not sure what’s the deal now but I am not in the us. I will definitely be asking about magnolia though as they know I am after a pink bag


----------



## louise_elouise

momoc said:


> Found this photo on RED (original owner’s ID in watermark)
> 
> Looks like the 2021 season is starting!
> 
> View attachment 4820803


Thanks so much for sharing!! Looks pretty similar to 2020 SO options


----------



## Hbuddies

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just received this from my SA
> 
> View attachment 4820907


So excited to see them! Thanks!!!!


----------



## adb

momoc said:


> Found this photo on RED (original owner’s ID in watermark)
> 
> Looks like the 2021 season is starting!
> 
> View attachment 4820803





momoc said:


> Found this photo on RED (original owner’s ID in watermark)
> 
> Looks like the 2021 season is starting!
> 
> View attachment 4820803


love the selection


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> My anemone Togo k25 sellier with Gris mouette stitch, brushed ghw, and bleu paon interior is here
> I placed this SO in April 2018. Here are a few pics taken in the store.
> 
> View attachment 4815498
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4815500


I looooooove this.


----------



## QuelleFromage

WKN said:


> Finally collected my precious Kelly from the store on Wednesday. She is a 28, chevre, noir, graphite stitching, blue sapphire (internal), and brushed PHW. Ordered her sometime in July last year - was prepared for a longer wait but was pleasantly surprised when I got the call!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819330
> View attachment 4819331



Yay!! We are almost exact bag twins! My noir chèvre K28 with BPHW and bleu sapphire lining has Cobalt stitching instead of Graphite (funnily enough my noir chèvre B30 has Graphite stitching ).


----------



## Bagtilious

Surprised that Blanc is not available in Epsom, but Nata is.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SpicyTuna13

allure244 said:


> Did ur SA happen to give u the interior color options too?



Unfortunately, no. Given the tone of our discussion plus the fact I’m not slated until spring 2021 or later, I didn’t feel the timing was appropriate to push for more info.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Can anyone confirm if the mini kelly has more customizable options now? I've been seeing lots of mini k with the sangles being different colors.


----------



## WKN

QuelleFromage said:


> Yay!! We are almost exact bag twins! My noir chèvre K28 with BPHW and bleu sapphire lining has Cobalt stitching instead of Graphite (funnily enough my noir chèvre B30 has Graphite stitching ).


Oooohhh! Your babies sound divine - would love to see your B30! My next goal is a chèvre B30 - next year perhaps!


----------



## innerpeace85

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just received this from my SA
> 
> View attachment 4820907


Stunning color options!! I just got my first SO offer beginning of this year. How frequently do we get SO offer?


----------



## angelyjoy

WKN said:


> Finally collected my precious Kelly from the store on Wednesday. She is a 28, chevre, noir, graphite stitching, blue sapphire (internal), and brushed PHW. Ordered her sometime in July last year - was prepared for a longer wait but was pleasantly surprised when I got the call!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4819330
> View attachment 4819331



Wow, your baby looks absolutely gorgeous. With so many brushed gold hardware bags out there, I was wondering how a brushed Palladium would look like with a black hue bag. It gives this Icy vibe kind of coolness, so special. Enjoy her with health and happiness


----------



## WKN

angelyjoy said:


> Wow, your baby looks absolutely gorgeous. With so many brushed gold hardware bags out there, I was wondering how a brushed Palladium would look like with a black hue bag. It gives this Icy vibe kind of coolness, so special. Enjoy her with health and happiness


Thank you so much for your kind comments! She is beautiful - haven't taken her out yet. So far, I spent a lot of time admiring her beauty - chevre has that beautiful shimmer in the light


----------



## coloradolvr

Over the moon excited that my SA contacted me yesterday to let me know my special order Kelly has arrived after 22 months!  I can't pick her up until the new store opening on Saturday.  It will be an agonizing yet exciting 3 more days!  Finally something to look forward to!!!


----------



## jenayb

coloradolvr said:


> Over the moon excited that my SA contacted me yesterday to let me know my special order Kelly has arrived after 22 months!  I can't pick her up until the new store opening on Saturday.  It will be an agonizing yet exciting 3 more days!  Finally something to look forward to!!!



Wow! I'm sure it will be well-worth the long wait!


----------



## Rhl2987

coloradolvr said:


> Over the moon excited that my SA contacted me yesterday to let me know my special order Kelly has arrived after 22 months!  I can't pick her up until the new store opening on Saturday.  It will be an agonizing yet exciting 3 more days!  Finally something to look forward to!!!


Congrats! I can't wait to see your bag! And the new store should be beautiful


----------



## coloradolvr

jenaywins said:


> Wow! I'm sure it will be well-worth the long wait!


Thank you, I know it will be!


----------



## coloradolvr

Rhl2987 said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to see your bag! And the new store should be beautiful


Thank you!  I am anxious to see the new store.  It really does sound beautiful.  What a way to get to commemorate the grand opening!


----------



## csetcos

Hi all!  Does anyone have the latest Lining or Thread options?


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm about to confirm my order and I actually did bicolor...K25R Clemence Bleu Electrique and Craie with PHW with BE as main color (which means handle is Craie, which worries me a bit). (The bicolor should surprise anyone who knows me lol). My other choices were Vert Cypres in Swift, verso with a pink interior and stitch, and Noir Togo, same, with a pop interior and stitch (which would be the third noir SO and seems silly....)
K25 retourne or K28 retourne are the only bags I'm thinking about at the moment. 
Input is welcome......


----------



## Hkittens

Wow! We choose the same color combo.. different leather and mine is k25S. I love craie wanted it to be the main color at first but I just can't make that decision. The handle part I think we can cover it with a twilly.. Hopefully it's fine.. As for the strap I'm planning to get something too  just in case 




QuelleFromage said:


> I'm about to confirm my order and I actually did bicolor...K25R Clemence Bleu Electrique and Craie with PHW with BE as main color (which means handle is Craie, which worries me a bit). (The bicolor should surprise anyone who knows me lol). My other choices were Vert Cypres in Swift, verso with a pink interior and stitch, and Noir Togo, same, with a pop interior and stitch (which would be the third noir SO and seems silly....)
> K25 retourne or K28 retourne are the only bags I'm thinking about at the moment.
> Input is welcome......


----------



## surfchick

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm about to confirm my order and I actually did bicolor...K25R Clemence Bleu Electrique and Craie with PHW with BE as main color (which means handle is Craie, which worries me a bit). (The bicolor should surprise anyone who knows me lol). My other choices were Vert Cypres in Swift, verso with a pink interior and stitch, and Noir Togo, same, with a pop interior and stitch (which would be the third noir SO and seems silly....)
> K25 retourne or K28 retourne are the only bags I'm thinking about at the moment.
> Input is welcome......


The BE/Craie combo sounds beautiful!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Jacksie

Here she is


----------



## Jacksie

Here is my SO ordered March 2020
The VC stitching is very subtile.
I have ordered more colorful twillies


----------



## corgimom11

I was told I will likely be able to SO for Spring so I am soooo invested in this thread right now   Can't wait to see interior and stitching options. If anyone hears I'd love to see.


----------



## momoc

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm about to confirm my order and I actually did bicolor...K25R Clemence Bleu Electrique and Craie with PHW with BE as main color (which means handle is Craie, which worries me a bit). (The bicolor should surprise anyone who knows me lol). My other choices were Vert Cypres in Swift, verso with a pink interior and stitch, and Noir Togo, same, with a pop interior and stitch (which would be the third noir SO and seems silly....)
> K25 retourne or K28 retourne are the only bags I'm thinking about at the moment.
> Input is welcome......



I say go for that bi-color! Craie is one of those choices where you can't go wrong pairing it with basically anything else, and I loooove BE!! I would never do a light color as the main color for the same worries as you probably have for craie but doing it as secondary color I think alleviates a lot of that (I did my bi-color with Vert Titien/Gris Perle with VT as the main color for the exact same reason).

I do love Vert Cypress, and I love a pop interior / contrast stitch, but that is still closer to a (single color) black / dark bag which I think you have plenty of. The bi-color is the "out there" choice obviously but I think (1) that color combo will turn out great & (2) will be something different to add to your collection. Why not go for it?


----------



## LOA24

May I ask, how did you lucky people get offered a SO? Did you ask your SA or did your SA ask you? How long was this of you buying bags? TIA


----------



## SpicyTuna13

lovemylife15 said:


> May I ask, how did you lucky people get offered a SO? Did you ask your SA or did your SA ask you? How long was this of you buying bags? TIA



Plant a seed with your SA. Let them know you’d be very interested in an SO if the opportunity arose. I’ve received multiple SOs via this method.


----------



## DR2014

Jacksie said:


> Here is my SO ordered March 2020
> The VC stitching is very subtile.
> I have ordered more colorful twillies


Wow, that arrived so fast!!! Congratulations!


----------



## surfer

Jacksie said:


> Here is my SO ordered March 2020
> The VC stitching is very subtile.
> I have ordered more colorful twillies


Congrats so quick!! May I please ask which country you are in?


----------



## Jacksie

surfer said:


> Congrats so quick!! May I please ask which country you are in?


USA


----------



## Jacksie

My special order I placed in March of this year has finally arrived
She is black goat skin with vert cypress stitching malachite lining and brushed gold hardware


----------



## Jacksie

Jacksie said:


> My special order I placed in March of this year has finally arrived
> She is black goat skin with vert cypress stitching malachite lining and brushed gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 4824639


It was so exciting I've joined the special order club.


----------



## coloradolvr

She's finally here!  Kelly 32 Retourne; Gris Etain, Gris Mouette interior, Graphite stitching and brushed Palladium hardware.  The graphite stitching is almost tonal.  I was a little worried about contrast so I am happy with that.  I knew that this would be a life time bag for me, so I purposely avoided going with a color that I feared tiring of over time.  I sure do enjoy looking at all the fun colors others choose though!  Thank you for letting me share my 22 month journey


----------



## Jacksie

Here are photos


----------



## Susie Tunes

coloradolvr said:


> She's finally here!  Kelly 32 Retourne; Gris Etain, Gris Mouette interior, Graphite stitching and brushed Palladium hardware.  The graphite stitching is almost tonal.  I was a little worried about contrast so I am happy with that.  I knew that this would be a life time bag for me, so I purposely avoided going with a color that I feared tiring of over time.  I sure do enjoy looking at all the fun colors others choose though!  Thank you for letting me share my 22 month journey
> 
> View attachment 4826473
> View attachment 4826472


A beautiful celebration of Hermès greys - congratulations, you must be delighted


----------



## nymeria

coloradolvr said:


> She's finally here!  Kelly 32 Retourne; Gris Etain, Gris Mouette interior, Graphite stitching and brushed Palladium hardware.  The graphite stitching is almost tonal.  I was a little worried about contrast so I am happy with that.  I knew that this would be a life time bag for me, so I purposely avoided going with a color that I feared tiring of over time.  I sure do enjoy looking at all the fun colors others choose though!  Thank you for letting me share my 22 month journey
> 
> View attachment 4826473
> View attachment 4826472



This is so elegant,classy and timeless. You were 100% on the nose with your description " a lifetime bag".
Congrats and wear her well


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## coloradolvr

nymeria said:


> This is so elegant,classy and timeless. You were 100% on the nose with your description " a lifetime bag".
> Congrats and wear her well


Thank you so much!  She’s already been out twice!


----------



## coloradolvr

Susie Tunes said:


> A beautiful celebration of Hermès greys - congratulations, you must be delighted


I am thrilled with how it came out!  Thank you so much!


----------



## jaunetogo

omgnutella said:


> Its my first B and it's a SO! Was deciding between Chevre or Togo but settled for the former as I feel its much more difficult to get! I'm also getting it in Size 25.
> 
> Now onwards to colour, I'd love a pink SO. But the colours available this season is limited for chevre so I'm thinking Pink Lipstick! But not sure what colours goes well with it as they did not offer Craie in Chevre.
> 
> I love neutrals too but can't decide if I should do a Etoupe/Gris Perle or a Pink Lipstick with another colour??
> 
> Any advices?



Did you make your order already? My personal advice would be to go with pink lipstick since you wanted pink, but paired with gris perle. I have a verso lindy with the gris perle/pink mix and I love the combo. Hope this helps but congrats on your SO whatever you go with!!


----------



## olibelli

Advice on indicating interest on a special order? I've never brought it up with my SA before but would like to in the coming weeks. Any advice would be appreciated!


----------



## TeeCee77

olibelli said:


> Advice on indicating interest on a special order? I've never brought it up with my SA before but would like to in the coming weeks. Any advice would be appreciated!


I ended up getting offered an SO when I requested a bag that was not ordered. What are the colors you want? Maybe you could indicate
your interests in color or leather that is not part of the seasons offerings and ask if you could ever make a bag with your desired specifications.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> I ended up getting offered an SO when I requested a bag that was not ordered. What are the colors you want? Maybe you could *indicate
> your interests in color or leather that is not part of the seasons offerings *and ask if you could ever make a bag with your desired specifications.


That was exactly the approach I used for my first SO.... Keep asking for hot pink birkin (knowing it was not being produced other than SO) and finally my SA said let's order you one


----------



## Jacksie

Israeli_Flava said:


> That was exactly the approach I used for my first SO.... Keep asking for hot pink birkin (knowing it was not being produced other than SO) and finally my SA said let's order you one


Preference the Mysore goatskin leather.
It is currently only offered on an SO
It is also beautiful and very light and weight and has a shimmer
MySo was in Mysore at the urging of my SA.
The leather is absolutely incredible gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jacksie said:


> Preference the Mysore goatskin leather.
> It is currently only offered on an SO
> It is also beautiful and very light and weight and has a shimmer
> MySo was in Mysore at the urging of my SA.
> The leather is absolutely incredible gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous


Yes dear I agree with everything you said here!
That is why I always choose Chevre for SO.
It is truly the best!!!!
I did rose shocking B30 in 2015 and it is still my fav bag =)
Currently waiting on my noir B25 to arrive.... I absolutely love black in chevre. Incredible!!!
I ordered mine before you (Nov 2019) but I'm still patiently waiting for her to arrive


----------



## SpicyTuna13

olibelli said:


> Advice on indicating interest on a special order? I've never brought it up with my SA before but would like to in the coming weeks. Any advice would be appreciated!



Hi SA —

(Discuss current items you’re interested in).

By the way, I realize you have many clients, but if there happens to be any available openings for an SO in the future, would you be able to let me know?


----------



## msPing

Hi ladies,
Just wanted to get some opinions.. for a SO, if I ordered a k25 chevre noir with color interior(blue or green).. is that a waste of a SO? I wanted something classic as I don’t have that many in my collection...


----------



## Jacksie

msPing said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to get some opinions.. for a SO, if I ordered a k25 chevre noir with color interior(blue or green).. is that a waste of a SO? I wanted something classic as I don’t have that many in my collection...
> [/My SO was noir Mysore with malachite lining. I wanted a classic bag I absolutely love it. But if you want a very unique bag with unique colors you could go that way as well.
> It really is personal preference.


----------



## momoc

msPing said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to get some opinions.. for a SO, if I ordered a k25 chevre noir with color interior(blue or green).. is that a waste of a SO? I wanted something classic as I don’t have that many in my collection...



It would still be special because of the leather. I'd say that only re-consider if all of the following applies: if you only want one noir K25 & you don't need it to be chevre (as in you can accept other leathers that are normally offered) & your SA thinks she/he will be able to get you one as normal bag offer...then I'd say it may make sense to look at doing something else

But no, it wouldn't be a waste of an SO otherwise and generally speaking. We have a lot of people who do it that way (order a classic color verso bag via SO).


----------



## Jacksie

momoc said:


> It would still be special because of the leather. I'd say that only re-consider if all of the following applies: if you only want one noir K25 & you don't need it to be chevre (as in you can accept other leathers that are normally offered) & your SA thinks she/he will be able to get you one as normal bag offer...then I'd say it may make sense to look at doing something else
> 
> But no, it wouldn't be a waste of an SO otherwise and generally speaking. We have a lot of people who do it that way (order a classic color verso bag via SO).


If I had to redo my current SO it would be exactly the one that I ordered this time this was my dream back classy understated with a pop of color inside and dark dark green contrast stitching you can't go wrong with black mysore


----------



## nymeria

msPing said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to get some opinions.. for a SO, if I ordered a k25 chevre noir with color interior(blue or green).. is that a waste of a SO? I wanted something classic as I don’t have that many in my collection...


All that matters is that it is special for YOU- no one else. You will love it and carry it, and every time you open it, that beautiful inside will make you smile-THAT'S what makes it special. Please yourself and you will never go wrong.
(You can consider doing a permabrass HW if you wish, or a very subtle contrast stitch- or not.)


----------



## Hermeaddict

Jacksie said:


> My special order I placed in March of this year has finally arrived
> She is black goat skin with vert cypress stitching malachite lining and brushed gold hardware
> 
> View attachment 4824639



Wow March this year?! That was fast CONGRATS! You are giving me hope for my most recent placed in February! Oh may we see pics of the interior?!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## surfer

msPing said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to get some opinions.. for a SO, if I ordered a k25 chevre noir with color interior(blue or green).. is that a waste of a SO? I wanted something classic as I don’t have that many in my collection...


I did exactly this with rose poupre interior and rose sheherazade stitching and brushed gold hardware. I also wasn’t sure if it was ‘enough’ To stand out but I think the more simple, the more timeless it would be so I am happy with my choice! Hope you would be happy With your combo too once you decide!


----------



## mcpro

msPing said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to get some opinions.. for a SO, if I ordered a k25 chevre noir with color interior(blue or green).. is that a waste of a SO? I wanted something classic as I don’t have that many in my collection...


 I did the same thing when I ordered my SO I went with a classic  K25  chèvre  noir with pop of pink interior, coz I know I will use it , until I get older...


----------



## mcpro

surfer said:


> I did exactly this with rose poupre interior and rose sheherazade stitching and brushed gold hardware. I also wasn’t sure if it was ‘enough’ To stand out but I think the more simple, the more timeless it would be so I am happy with my choice! Hope you would be happy With your combo too once you decide!


omg!! we're twins!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

msPing said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to get some opinions.. for a SO, if I ordered a k25 chevre noir with color interior(blue or green).. is that a waste of a SO? I wanted something classic as I don’t have that many in my collection...


How is that a waste? You can't get chèvre without SO. It's very hard to even get K25. Then you have choice of brushed hardware or permabrass and also contrast stitch. 
I would use a special order just to get chèvre....then again I have TWO noir chèvre SOs (B30 noir, PHW, rouge H interior, graphite stitching and K28 noir , BPHW, bleu sapphire interior, cobalt stitching). I LOVE them. I might order noir K25 next time!
These are your special, personal bags. There is nothing wrong with designing them so they are neutral and you can carry them all the time. The interior is your little secret to make you smile and the chèvre (and hardware/stitch if you so choose) makes it clear to others that it is a special order. But who even cares what others think? Create your dream bag


----------



## surfer

mcpro said:


> omg!! we're twins!!!


Yes! You got pink stitching as well? When did you order yours? We should keep in touch haha


----------



## mcpro

surfer said:


> Yes! You got pink stitching as well? When did you order yours? We should keep in touch haha


yes !!! exact same as yours      I ordered mine February , its very memorable coz it's 02/02/2020 how about yours?


----------



## surfer

mcpro said:


> yes !!! exact same as yours      I ordered mine February , its very memorable coz it's 02/02/2020 how about yours?


Oh wow small world!!! I did mine in March if I remember correctly. Let’s definitely keep each other  posted. Mind if I pm you?


----------



## mcpro

surfer said:


> Oh wow small world!!! I did mine in March if I remember correctly. Let’s definitely keep each other  posted. Mind if I pm you?


.of course! Would love that!


----------



## Tartin Tale

msPing said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to get some opinions.. for a SO, if I ordered a k25 chevre noir with color interior(blue or green).. is that a waste of a SO? I wanted something classic as I don’t have that many in my collection...


Honestly I feel it’s kind of a waste. If you want a classic you can even do a k25 in two neutral colours. It’ll be classic and versatile! 
just had a question, 2 of my store managers from diff countries seems to think maybe SO’s might be cancelled this fall. Are they definitely still on? I usually just ask and beg to get one and mostly it works


----------



## adb

Tartin Tale said:


> Honestly I feel it’s kind of a waste. If you want a classic you can even do a k25 in two neutral colours. It’ll be classic and versatile!
> just had a question, 2 of my store managers from diff countries seems to think maybe SO’s might be cancelled this fall. Are they definitely still on? I usually just ask and beg to get one and mostly it works


I would love to get updated on this too because I was told a similar story.. in the past SO season, they have significantly cut the number of SOs that can be placed due to the pandemic. And i was told SO is on hold 
But this info is coming from a franchise shop and since some tpfers continue to get SO offers, i was thinking maybe it depends if the store is H owned.


----------



## olibelli

TeeCee77 said:


> I ended up getting offered an SO when I requested a bag that was not ordered. What are the colors you want? Maybe you could indicate
> your interests in color or leather that is not part of the seasons offerings and ask if you could ever make a bag with your desired specifications.





Israeli_Flava said:


> That was exactly the approach I used for my first SO.... Keep asking for hot pink birkin (knowing it was not being produced other than SO) and finally my SA said let's order you one





Jacksie said:


> Preference the Mysore goatskin leather.
> It is currently only offered on an SO
> It is also beautiful and very light and weight and has a shimmer
> MySo was in Mysore at the urging of my SA.
> The leather is absolutely incredible gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous





SpicyTuna13 said:


> Hi SA —
> 
> (Discuss current items you’re interested in).
> 
> By the way, I realize you have many clients, but if there happens to be any available openings for an SO in the future, would you be able to let me know?



Thanks everyone for your advice! Truly appreciated and so helpful. Most of the items on my list are pretty specific or hard to come by in general, i.e. hot, vibrant pinks. My SA is already aware that I've been searching for a Chevre K25 Rose Lipstick GHW for a while, and has urged me to consider Rose Azalee just to broaden the search. No issue with that, either, but I actually have a specific SO combo in mind.

Been dreaming about a Swift B25 in Rose Pourpre with Ebene handles, sangles, piping and stitching with BGHW. I've collected a few B/K over the years and have yet to do an SO so figured now is as good a time as any to ask. Luckily, my SA and I have great rapport and maintain regular non-Hermes-related contact as well. Figured it's a better conversation to have in person though, so it's just a matter of mustering up the courage to do so when I see her next!


----------



## DreamingPink

adb said:


> I would love to get updated on this too because I was told a similar story.. in the past SO season, they have significantly cut the number of SOs that can be placed due to the pandemic. And i was told SO is on hold
> But this info is coming from a franchise shop and since some tpfers continue to get SO offers, i was thinking maybe it depends if the store is H owned.


I was also told by my SA that no SO this season at my boutique


----------



## acrowcounted

olibelli said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice! Truly appreciated and so helpful. Most of the items on my list are pretty specific or hard to come by in general, i.e. hot, vibrant pinks. My SA is already aware that I've been searching for a Chevre K25 Rose Lipstick GHW for a while, and has urged me to consider Rose Azalee just to broaden the search. No issue with that, either, but I actually have a specific SO combo in mind.
> 
> Been dreaming about a Swift B25 in Rose Pourpre with Ebene handles, sangles, piping and stitching with BGHW. I've collected a few B/K over the years and have yet to do an SO so figured now is as good a time as any to ask. Luckily, my SA and I have great rapport and maintain regular non-Hermes-related contact as well. Figured it's a better conversation to have in person though, so it's just a matter of mustering up the courage to do so when I see her next!


FYI, not sure if it will change again when the new season starts but currently, your bi color version is not an option. The secondary color would either be inside only (“verso”) or if exterior then the side panels would have to be the secondary color as well (“Multico”). I too hope they bring back a more limited exterior bicolor option but for now it’s all or nothing.


----------



## olibelli

adb said:


> I would love to get updated on this too because I was told a similar story.. in the past SO season, they have significantly cut the number of SOs that can be placed due to the pandemic. And i was told SO is on hold
> 
> But this info is coming from a franchise shop and since some tpfers continue to get SO offers, i was thinking maybe it depends if the store is H owned.





DreamingPink said:


> I was also told by my SA that no SO this season at my boutique



Oh no  where are you both located? I'll report back as soon as I aks my SA about SOs!


----------



## olibelli

acrowcounted said:


> FYI, not sure if it will change again when the new season starts but currently, your bi color version is not an option. The secondary color would either be inside only (“verso”) or if exterior then the side panels would have to be the secondary color as well (“Multico”). I too hope they bring back a more limited exterior bicolor option but for now it’s all or nothing.



OH. You're right, I remember reading this somewhere... Luckily the bag I'm dreaming of will work with the full multico look and the side panels don't deter me. Sigh, kicking myself for not asking sooner though


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Joybingebirkin

mcpro said:


> omg!! we're twins!!!


My SO is the same color as well but with brushed silver hardware!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

olibelli said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice! Truly appreciated and so helpful. Most of the items on my list are pretty specific or hard to come by in general, i.e. hot, vibrant pinks. My SA is already aware that I've been searching for a Chevre K25 Rose Lipstick GHW for a while, and has urged me to consider Rose Azalee just to broaden the search. No issue with that, either, but I actually have a specific SO combo in mind.
> 
> Been dreaming about a Swift B25 in Rose Pourpre with Ebene handles, sangles, piping and stitching with BGHW. I've collected a few B/K over the years and have yet to do an SO so figured now is as good a time as any to ask. Luckily, my SA and I have great rapport and maintain regular non-Hermes-related contact as well. Figured it's a better conversation to have in person though, so it's just a matter of mustering up the courage to do so when I see her next!



It sounds like the likelihood of you obtaining an SO is high. Wishing you all the luck! 

Using the same advice I gave you, I have received a total of 5
SO offers, 1 of which I ended up turning down because there wasn’t anything I wanted at the time. That did not stop me from getting subsequent offers thankfully.

I’m hoping for a swift Rose Pourpre w/ BGHW as well!!!! (B30)


----------



## trunkdevil

2.5 years!! Ostrich Vert Titien B25.. completely forgot about it! Don’t remember what interior or hardware I picked. Will post pics when she arrives on Monday.

First world problems here, but I must confess I’m a little sad about the timing since I don’t use my Birkins at all anymore but I’m completely ostrich crazy...


----------



## angelz629

How many SOs are each SA allowed to offer each year? Is there a limit?


----------



## Angnov13

Hi, I got my first SO Kelly 2 years ago. Did anyone know how to ask for second SO? My SA never bring up about SO again. How to give SA a hint? Please share your experience. Thank you very much. I really want to make SO birkin this time


----------



## acrowcounted

angelz629 said:


> How many SOs are each SA allowed to offer each year? Is there a limit?


Depends on country,  store size, annual sales, corporate allocations, and individual store policies and politics, all of which we have no possible way of knowing. As a general guestimate over all H stores worldwide, I would wager 0-5 per SA per season and varying every season.


----------



## olibelli

SpicyTuna13 said:


> It sounds like the likelihood of you obtaining an SO is high. Wishing you all the luck!
> 
> Using the same advice I gave you, I have received a total of 5
> SO offers, 1 of which I ended up turning down because there wasn’t anything I wanted at the time. That did not stop me from getting subsequent offers thankfully.
> 
> I’m hoping for a swift Rose Pourpre w/ BGHW as well!!!! (B30)



Thank you! Will report back. Fingers crossed we both get our BGHW Swift Rose Pourpre Bs


----------



## corgimom11

I have a question on a multico, for birkin specifically. Does this mean that your first & second color have to both be exterior options? or can your color 1 be exterior option, color 2 be an interior option?


----------



## momoc

corgimom11 said:


> I have a question on a multico, for birkin specifically. Does this mean that your first & second color have to both be exterior options? or can your color 1 be exterior option, color 2 be an interior option?



yes both have to be exterior options


----------



## Txoceangirl

msPing said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just wanted to get some opinions.. for a SO, if I ordered a k25 chevre noir with color interior(blue or green).. is that a waste of a SO? I wanted something classic as I don’t have that many in my collection...


Chevre is only available via SO.  So, not a waste at all!  I love the idea of a blue or green interior.  Consider the hardware choices too - permabrass and brushed palladium or brushed gold.  It will certainly be a Special Kelly just because it is in chèvre.  Good luck deciding!

I have a k25 chèvre noir Sellier with lipstick contrast stitch and brushed PHW... couldn't be happier with a "basic" color.


----------



## acrowcounted

I’m in the USA and my SA just called to offer me a SO again for this fall. Sounds like birkin sellier might be on the menu in both Epsom and Togo and that last year’s limited options (just verso or multico) remain in place. Hope to have more info next week as I will likely have to place my order remotely.


----------



## Txoceangirl

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in the USA and my SA just called to offer me a SO again for this fall. Sounds like birkin sellier might be on the menu in both Epsom and Togo and that last year’s limited options (just verso or multico) remain in place. Hope to have more info next week as I will likely have to place my order remotely.


YAY!  

Please share an update on interiors and thread options.  TIA  My SA is on vacation so I can't place mine until he returns....I want to be ready to spring into action


----------



## Jacksie

Hermeaddict said:


> Wow March this year?! That was fast CONGRATS! You are giving me hope for my most recent placed in February! Oh may we see pics of the interior?!


----------



## acrowcounted

Txoceangirl said:


> YAY!
> 
> Please share an update on interiors and thread options.  TIA  My SA is on vacation so I can't place mine until he returns....I want to be ready to spring into action


My store is generally very hush hush about things, wouldn’t even send me a pic of my SO when it came in or really of any other merchandise and will scold if they catch you taking a pic yourself while shopping so I doubt I’ll be given anything shareable. I largely already know what I want to order anyway, though will need to know the specific available shades of the color for interior choice.


----------



## trunkdevil

Here she is.. I guess I picked brushed GHW


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jenayb

lvisland said:


> Here she is.. I guess I picked brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4834001



Stunning!!!!!!!!


----------



## parisallyouneed

Does anyone know for which bags Hermes offers Chevre for SO ? I wanted a K32 in Chevre and it wasn't possible. It is only for small bags ?
thank you


----------



## Lejic

lvisland said:


> Here she is.. I guess I picked brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4834001



I have to admit, at first I was scared for you because some SOs have such specific colors that I got worried you would be “over” that color.

BUT you’ve picked such a timeless combo, looks good AND very usable (as long as you’re ok with Birkins again hehe).

Beautiful!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

lvisland said:


> Here she is.. I guess I picked brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4834001



This is so worth the wait! Can we peep inside? And may i ask the price of b25 ostrich now? Thanks!


----------



## Jacksie

parisallyouneed said:


> Does anyone know for which bags Hermes offers Chevre for SO ? I wanted a K32 in Chevre and it wasn't possible. It is only for small bags ?
> thank you


As I understood it when I ordered my birkin 30 in Cherve, that was as large as you could order. I was even advised by my sales associate to have another choice smaller if I wanted the Cherve. It also seemed like they checked before I placed my order to see if it was available.
Hope this helps


----------



## momoc

parisallyouneed said:


> Does anyone know for which bags Hermes offers Chevre for SO ? I wanted a K32 in Chevre and it wasn't possible. It is only for small bags ?
> thank you



check my post here:






						OFFICIAL HERMÈS Special Order Thread. See #8486 for New Season Chart
					

Congrats! I'm confused tho...Why would your order be declined? Idk. I just know sometimes Paris can decline the request. Haven't heard anything so I am thinking all is good!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## parisallyouneed

momoc said:


> check my post here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HERMÈS Special Order Thread. See #8486 for New Season Chart
> 
> 
> Congrats! I'm confused tho...Why would your order be declined? Idk. I just know sometimes Paris can decline the request. Haven't heard anything so I am thinking all is good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


thank you very much


----------



## Jacksie

art nouveau said:


> Momoc, thank you for your prompt reply.  I have another question.  My understanding is the interior color has to be chosen from the colors on the interior list.  The exterior color that I wish to select is not on the list.  My SA told me I can ask for the same color for interior.  So did she give me the wrong answer?


My interior was malachite on the exterior which was noir chevre I used vert cypris stitching for a very subtle contrast


----------



## aisham

OuiCestLaVie said:


> This is so worth the wait! Can we peep inside? And may i ask the price of b25 ostrich now? Thanks!


I got mine on march 2020 from the Middle East for the equivalent of 19,860 USD .


----------



## mcpro

Joybingebirkin said:


> My SO is the same color as well but with brushed silver hardware!



yay!! cousin


----------



## mcpro

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in the USA and my SA just called to offer me a SO again for this fall. Sounds like birkin sellier might be on the menu in both Epsom and Togo and that last year’s limited options (just verso or multico) remain in place. Hope to have more info next week as I will likely have to place my order remotely.


Wow !! congratulations !!! can't wait what your going to create .


----------



## Jacksie

mcpro said:


> yay!! cousin


Could you post a photo


----------



## mcpro

Jacksie said:


> Could you post a photo


its still in the making .. haven’t got it yet


----------



## msPing

CanuckBagLover said:


> I just noticed on the Canadian website that the Calgary store is now open by appointment only.  I suspect this will be the model going forward as other provinces move to reopen the economy.





momoc said:


> It would still be special because of the leather. I'd say that only re-consider if all of the following applies: if you only want one noir K25 & you don't need it to be chevre (as in you can accept other leathers that are normally offered) & your SA thinks she/he will be able to get you one as normal bag offer...then I'd say it may make sense to look at doing something else
> 
> But no, it wouldn't be a waste of an SO otherwise and generally speaking. We have a lot of people who do it that way (order a classic color verso bag via SO).





Jacksie said:


> If I had to redo my current SO it would be exactly the one that I ordered this time this was my dream back classy understated with a pop of color inside and dark dark green contrast stitching you can't go wrong with black mysore





nymeria said:


> All that matters is that it is special for YOU- no one else. You will love it and carry it, and every time you open it, that beautiful inside will make you smile-THAT'S what makes it special. Please yourself and you will never go wrong.
> (You can consider doing a permabrass HW if you wish, or a very subtle contrast stitch- or not.)





surfer said:


> I did exactly this with rose poupre interior and rose sheherazade stitching and brushed gold hardware. I also wasn’t sure if it was ‘enough’ To stand out but I think the more simple, the more timeless it would be so I am happy with my choice! Hope you would be happy With your combo too once you decide!





mcpro said:


> I did the same thing when I ordered my SO I went with a classic  K25  chèvre  noir with pop of pink interior, coz I know I will use it , until I get older...





QuelleFromage said:


> How is that a waste? You can't get chèvre without SO. It's very hard to even get K25. Then you have choice of brushed hardware or permabrass and also contrast stitch.
> I would use a special order just to get chèvre....then again I have TWO noir chèvre SOs (B30 noir, PHW, rouge H interior, graphite stitching and K28 noir , BPHW, bleu sapphire interior, cobalt stitching). I LOVE them. I might order noir K25 next time!
> These are your special, personal bags. There is nothing wrong with designing them so they are neutral and you can carry them all the time. The interior is your little secret to make you smile and the chèvre (and hardware/stitch if you so choose) makes it clear to others that it is a special order. But who even cares what others think? Create your dream bag





Tartin Tale said:


> Honestly I feel it’s kind of a waste. If you want a classic you can even do a k25 in two neutral colours. It’ll be classic and versatile!
> just had a question, 2 of my store managers from diff countries seems to think maybe SO’s might be cancelled this fall. Are they definitely still on? I usually just ask and beg to get one and mostly it works



thank you for the feedback, great appreciated!!!! I did make my decision and @Jacksie you will love it!


----------



## Jacksie

mcpro said:


> its still in the making .. haven’t got it yet


Cool beans when did you put your order in you will just love the noir Cherve
Did you do vert cypriss stitching too


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Cool Gal

My SO is arrived today and I will pick it up this Saturday. It took 10 months so far. Placed an SO on October 2019.
It's for K28 Sellier...Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## HKsai

Cool Gal said:


> My SO is arrived today and I will pick it up this Saturday. It took 10 months so far. Placed an SO on October 2019.
> It's for K28 Sellier...Can't wait to see it!!


Congrats!!!! Pictures please when you get it!!! I placed my order October 2019 as well. Hopefully it will come soon!!


----------



## Cool Gal

HKsai said:


> Congrats!!!! Pictures please when you get it!!! I placed my order October 2019 as well. Hopefully it will come soon!!


Thank you! I'll take pictures when I get it...I'm hoping yours will come soon too


----------



## S2jewels

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in the USA and my SA just called to offer me a SO again for this fall. Sounds like birkin sellier might be on the menu in both Epsom and Togo and that last year’s limited options (just verso or multico) remain in place. Hope to have more info next week as I will likely have to place my order remotely.


The birkin Sellier for both size 25 and 30?


----------



## acrowcounted

S2jewels said:


> The birkin Sellier for both size 25 and 30?


I assume so but don’t know anything for sure. Just that my SA was excited about being able to offer birkin sellier to their SO clients. That being said, I won’t believe anything until I see it on the form/card.


----------



## S2jewels

acrowcounted said:


> I assume so but don’t know anything for sure. Just that my SA was excited about being able to offer birkin sellier to their SO clients. That being said, I won’t believe anything until I see it on the form/card.


Thanks dear.. keep us posted.. and curious to know what colors you are planning to choose..

Yesterday my SM promised to place a new SO end of this year as they are expecting my first SO to arrive these few week.. because here in our store you can’t place an SO if you have a pending order.. yesterday I knew what I wanted 100% but when I read your post am now rethinking..


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

S2jewels said:


> Thanks dear.. keep us posted.. and curious to know what colors you are planning to choose..
> 
> Yesterday my SM promised to place a new SO end of this year as they are expecting my first SO to arrive these few week.. because here in our store you can’t place an SO if you have a pending order.. yesterday I knew what I wanted 100% but when I read your post am now rethinking..



Oh wow is this policy store specific? Because I’ve heard that some SOs take a year or two to arrive.


----------



## trunkdevil

Lejic said:


> I have to admit, at first I was scared for you because some SOs have such specific colors that I got worried you would be “over” that color.
> 
> BUT you’ve picked such a timeless combo, looks good AND very usable (as long as you’re ok with Birkins again hehe).
> 
> Beautiful!



Yes I’ve had that happen with a previous SO, but learned my lesson. Now I only pick timeless colors from H that aren’t too trendy! 

I don’t reach for my Birkins anymore. At all. I’ve rehomed several. I only use bags with straps, especially now with the constant need to apply hand sanitizer!!

I’m totally stuck on whether I should keep this beauty or let her go


----------



## trunkdevil

OuiCestLaVie said:


> This is so worth the wait! Can we peep inside? And may i ask the price of b25 ostrich now? Thanks!


It was around $20,500. If I remember correctly, my last B25 Ostrich was around $17k


----------



## S2jewels

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Oh wow is this policy store specific? Because I’ve heard that some SOs take a year or two to arrive.


I think this policy is only for our region..   as we also pay 50% as a deposit for our SO’s.. 

Thanks god that my first SO is about to arrive, because I don’t want to miss out on this year SO colors..


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

lvisland said:


> It was around $20,500. If I remember correctly, my last B25 Ostrich was around $17k


thank you!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

S2jewels said:


> I think this policy is only for our region..   as we also pay 50% as a deposit for our SO’s..
> 
> Thanks god that my first SO is about to arrive, because I don’t want to miss out on this year SO colors..



Thank you. I'm still waiting to be offered my first SO... highly unlikely due to the current situation, hopefully early next year.


----------



## S2jewels

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you. I'm still waiting to be offered my first SO... highly unlikely due to the current situation, hopefully early next year.


Wish you all the best... it will happen when you least expect it, that’s what happened to me..


----------



## corgimom11

I was able to place my first SO today   

A lot of it is a bit of a blur for me, and I can't really "share out" a lot of info because I had to literally look over my SA's shoulder on their phone to place my order and I was just really focused on making sure I picked the perfect options for me!

The only thing that I really do recall interior option wise that would be of interest to this group is Rose Mexico was on that list. I'm not much of a pink person so I didn't take too much note other than that.


----------



## Jacksie

S2jewels said:


> Wish you all the best... it will happen when you least expect it, that’s what happened to me..


When I was offered mine last February I was totally taken off guard was a wonderful surprise but I certainly was not expecting it.
and then to put my order in in March and receive it in August was truly incredible I was able to put mine in looking at the leathers and the stitching and the hardware.
Thrilled for you that you got to do your order


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Joybingebirkin

corgimom11 said:


> I was able to place my first SO today
> 
> A lot of it is a bit of a blur for me, and I can't really "share out" a lot of info because I had to literally look over my SA's shoulder on their phone to place my order and I was just really focused on making sure I picked the perfect options for me!
> 
> The only thing that I really do recall interior option wise that would be of interest to this group is Rose Mexico was on that list. I'm not much of a pink person so I didn't take too much note other than that.


I am happy to hear rose Mexico is on the interior, My mom's friend is giving me her SO this season if she offered one and I really want that color. I hope its also an exterior!


----------



## choukette

does anyone know when they start taking SO orders in paris this season? or atleast at fsh? thank you


----------



## Hermes.L

Hi, 

I was wondering,

few members in this forum suggested that we drop a hint to SA or SM that we wish to place an SO.
My question is, have anyone experienced a rejection for this request. I’m worried that I will express my feeling to SA or SM about my dream of having SO, but I’m afraid of the reply.. 

I will feel so weird in case my request is rejected


----------



## S2jewels

Hermes.L said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering,
> 
> few members in this forum suggested that we drop a hint to SA or SM that we wish to place an SO.
> My question is, have anyone experienced a rejection for this request. I’m worried that I will express my feeling to SA or SM about my dream of having SO, but I’m afraid of the reply..
> 
> I will feel so weird in case my request is rejected


My story was that I never knew that people get SO’s offers and that this process is existing.. when I started my relation with my SA after few visits he told me about it as he saw how passionate I’m with Hermes and hermes colors, and he told me that when time will come he recommend me for the SO as he have to get the approval from the assistant manger..
Then he gave me a call mentioning that they rejected but on the other hand he will offer me a quota bag..
One day I was at the store buying some items and after leaving my SA called me asking me if I can come back and when I did he surprised me that I can place an SO and when I asked him what happened as I was rejected few weeks ago, he told me when you were leaving I told the manger this is my customer who you rejected for the SO and the manger replied call her back we will place it now..
I think the manger at first rejected as he never meet me but when he saw me he saw from my appearance that I’m an Hermes lover and no one will appreciate an SO like me..


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermes.L said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering,
> 
> few members in this forum suggested that we drop a hint to SA or SM that we wish to place an SO.
> My question is, have anyone experienced a rejection for this request. I’m worried that I will express my feeling to SA or SM about my dream of having SO, but I’m afraid of the reply..
> 
> I will feel so weird in case my request is rejected


I think the rejection response is the typical H “oh I’m so sorry, we have very limited slots for special order each year and there simply is no current availability. I will certainly keep you in mind if something opens up though!“ it’s the same basic polite reply of “I would love to sell to you if we had one, but we don’t!” that they’ve mastered for turning down quota bag requests. I personally think SO is supposed to be an extra special treat suggested by the SA and would thus never ask for one without them offering it first but different style for different folks.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Just a thought after reading the few posts above, would it be helpful/beneficial to ask your SA to introduce you to the SM? I don’t even know who the SM is in my store.


----------



## Hermes.L

S2jewels said:


> My story was that I never knew that people get SO’s offers and that this process is existing.. when I started my relation with my SA after few visits he told me about it as he saw how passionate I’m with Hermes and hermes colors, and he told me that when time will come he recommend me for the SO as he have to get the approval from the assistant manger..
> Then he gave me a call mentioning that they rejected but on the other hand he will offer me a quota bag..
> One day I was at the store buying some items and after leaving my SA called me asking me if I can come back and when I did he surprised me that I can place an SO and when I asked him what happened as I was rejected few weeks ago, he told me when you were leaving I told the manger this is my customer who you rejected for the SO and the manger replied call her back we will place it now..
> I think the manger at first rejected as he never meet me but when he saw me he saw from my appearance that I’m an Hermes lover and no one will appreciate an SO like me..


 Wow, I’m happy that you got to place SO, I’m so inspired I think I will try my luck with my SA


----------



## Hermes.L

acrowcounted said:


> I think the rejection response is the typical H “oh I’m so sorry, we have very limited slots for special order each year and there simply is no current availability. I will certainly keep you in mind if something opens up though!“ it’s the same basic polite reply of “I would love to sell to you if we had one, but we don’t!” that they’ve mastered for turning down quota bag requests. I personally think SO is supposed to be an extra special treat suggested by the SA and would thus never ask for one without them offering it first but different style for different folks.


You’re right, I prefer to be offered SO, but as some members mentioned her .. some SAs wouldn’t know that you’re interested in SO, that’s why it’s wise to drop a hint or two


----------



## Tartin Tale

acrowcounted said:


> I’m in the USA and my SA just called to offer me a SO again for this fall. Sounds like birkin sellier might be on the menu in both Epsom and Togo and that last year’s limited options (just verso or multico) remain in place. Hope to have more info next week as I will likely have to place my order remotely.



Omg!! Does this mean birkin 25 sellier can be made in epsom?? As in we can do birkin 25 in epsom again!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Order placed Oct last year, my first exterior bi-colour SO, understated elegance  Specs K25 sellier Togo with brushed PHW, GA with beton


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

11 months, K25 sellier Togo, GA and Benton


----------



## mp4

Pinkfairyjade said:


> 11 months, K25 sellier Togo, GA and Benton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840143


Gorgeous!


----------



## nymeria

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Order placed Oct last year, my first exterior bi-colour SO, understated elegance  Specs K25 sellier Togo with brushed PHW, GA with beton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840130
> View attachment 4840132
> View attachment 4840133


Absolutely SO classy- enjoy!


----------



## Meta

Pinkfairyjade said:


> 11 months, K25 sellier Togo, GA and Benton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840143


 That's relatively quick for a Togo Sellier!  Wear it in good health!


----------



## MNM008

May I ask how much of a purchase history is needed for an SO?  I’m new to Hermes, but is it possible to place a SO without a purchase history?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Bagtilious

MNM008 said:


> May I ask how much of a purchase history is needed for an SO?  I’m new to Hermes, but is it possible to place a SO without a purchase history?



It really depends on where one locates; some cities/ countries do have a much higher benchmark of purchasing record required for a SO. But it's almost certain to guarantee the possibility of being offered a SO without a purchasing history is virtually zero. One has to understand that being offered a quota bag as a new/ walk-in customer is already highly unlikely, let alone a SO.


----------



## themgdinosaur

Bagtilious said:


> It really depends on where one locates; some cities/ countries do have a much higher benchmark of purchasing record required for a SO. But it's almost certain to guarantee the possibility of being offered a SO without a purchasing history is virtually zero. One has to understand that being offered a quota bag as a new/ walk-in customer is already highly unlikely, let alone a SO.



This is largely true and I believed it till as recently as March 2020. What changed? On 1 March 2020 a new client without any purchase history had an appointment at my local boutique with an Assistant Manager who was her stepdaughter's college friend. *ZERO purchase history.* She placed an SO for a togo sellier K as well as a request for a B30 in etain. At the end of June 2020, she picked up the B30 etain and some twillies to go with her new B.

*Let's stay on topic*. As of Saturday 5 Sep, her SO was ready for collection. Togo sellier K, ordered on 1 March, ready for pick up by 5 Sept. 

Annoys me? YES. Especially because despite my spending, I've been told they had a very limited number of SO allocations and can't offer me one this year.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

lvisland said:


> Here she is.. I guess I picked brushed GHW
> 
> View attachment 4834001



congrats!! VT ostrich is sooo beautiful!



Pinkfairyjade said:


> 11 months, K25 sellier Togo, GA and Benton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840143



love togo selliers congrats!!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

themgdinosaur said:


> This is largely true and I believed it till as recently as March 2020. What changed? On 1 March 2020 a new client without any purchase history had an appointment at my local boutique with an Assistant Manager who was her stepdaughter's college friend. *ZERO purchase history.* She placed an SO for a togo sellier K as well as a request for a B30 in etain. At the end of June 2020, she picked up the B30 etain and some twillies to go with her new B.
> 
> *Let's stay on topic*. As of Saturday 5 Sep, her SO was ready for collection. Togo sellier K, ordered on 1 March, ready for pick up by 5 Sept.
> 
> Annoys me? YES. Especially because despite my spending, I've been told they had a very limited number of SO allocations and can't offer me one this year.



Oh, I really feel for you. It is not fair.


----------



## MNM008

Bagtilious said:


> It really depends on where one locates; some cities/ countries do have a much higher benchmark of purchasing record required for a SO. But it's almost certain to guarantee the possibility of being offered a SO without a purchasing history is virtually zero. One has to understand that being offered a quota bag as a new/ walk-in customer is already highly unlikely, let alone a SO.


Thanks for the reply, appreciate it ❤️


----------



## MNM008

themgdinosaur said:


> This is largely true and I believed it till as recently as March 2020. What changed? On 1 March 2020 a new client without any purchase history had an appointment at my local boutique with an Assistant Manager who was her stepdaughter's college friend. *ZERO purchase history.* She placed an SO for a togo sellier K as well as a request for a B30 in etain. At the end of June 2020, she picked up the B30 etain and some twillies to go with her new B.
> 
> *Let's stay on topic*. As of Saturday 5 Sep, her SO was ready for collection. Togo sellier K, ordered on 1 March, ready for pick up by 5 Sept.
> 
> Annoys me? YES. Especially because despite my spending, I've been told they had a very limited number of SO allocations and can't offer me one this year.


So sorry to hear that, it’s indeed unfair... ☹️
All the best for your B/K journey


----------



## EmilyM111

So I've been offered an SO and I feel it's an amazing honour bearing in mind my short history with the brand. I haven't really thought about it before so hope to get some ideas from you guys (massively appreciated!!!)
I'm lusting after a Gold SHW Birkin togo (30/35 will see) and unsure how to make it SO...I'm not a fan of the crazy combos, rather conservative, no lime...haha. Will massively appreciate your input as you guys have or have seen it all. Thank you
Barenia Faubourg would be another crazy idea of mine but still not sure whether this could be an SO


----------



## tonkamama

congratulation! you may want to post here  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-season-chart.925735/page-452#post-34035106


nikka007 said:


> So I've been offered an SO and I feel it's an amazing honour bearing in mind my short history with the brand. I haven't really thought about it before so hope to get some ideas from you guys (massively appreciated!!!)
> I'm lusting after a Gold SHW Birkin togo (30/35 will see) and unsure how to make it SO...I'm not a fan of the crazy combos, rather conservative, no lime...haha. Will massively appreciate your input as you guys have or have seen it all. Thank you
> Barenia Faubourg would be another crazy idea of mine but still not sure whether this could be an SO


----------



## EmilyM111

Apologies for not finding the thread


----------



## EmilyM111

So I've been offered an SO and I feel it's an amazing honour bearing in mind my short history with the brand. I haven't really thought about it before so hope to get some ideas from you guys (massively appreciated!!!)
I'm lusting after a Gold SHW Birkin togo (30/35 will see) and unsure how to make it SO...I'm not a fan of the crazy combos, rather conservative, no lime...haha. Will massively appreciate your input as you guys have or have seen it all. Thank you
Barenia Faubourg would be another crazy idea of mine but still not sure whether this could be an SO


----------



## momoc

nikka007 said:


> So I've been offered an SO and I feel it's an amazing honour bearing in mind my short history with the brand. I haven't really thought about it before so hope to get some ideas from you guys (massively appreciated!!!)
> I'm lusting after a Gold SHW Birkin togo (30/35 will see) and unsure how to make it SO...I'm not a fan of the crazy combos, rather conservative, no lime...haha. Will massively appreciate your input as you guys have or have seen it all. Thank you
> Barenia Faubourg would be another crazy idea of mine but still not sure whether this could be an SO



Congrats on your SO offer!

Barenia Faubourg is not an available option IIRC. If you could, you should ask your SA to share you the available color charts (especially the interior one since we haven’t seen it yet for this season)


----------



## EmilyM111

momoc said:


> Congrats on your SO offer!
> 
> Barenia Faubourg is not an available option IIRC. You should ask your SA to share you the available color charts (especially the interior one since one haven’t seen it yet for this season) if you can


Thank you! I am seeking the ideas as my imagination is not exactly working (not fan of most of the combos). Would this be an opportunity to get a sought after bag like K25? Sorry for being explicit about it


----------



## momoc

nikka007 said:


> Thank you! I am seeking the ideas as my imagination is not exactly working (not fan of most of the combos). Would this be an opportunity to get a sought after bag like K25? Sorry for being explicit about it



yes it could be, but unless they changed since last season it is possible that you are not allowed to SO a normal bag (as in a single color just the same as a standard bag). You have to either do verso or multico.


----------



## EmilyM111

Yeah, sorry meant multico but sough after bag (already have B30 and love it so not sure whether I should just get regular Gold SHW and get something super special or not). Think I need to speak to my SA but just got a text so first check is TPF


----------



## momoc

nikka007 said:


> Yeah, sorry meant multico but sough after bag (already have B30 and love it so not sure whether I should just get regular Gold SHW and get something super special or not). Think I need to speak to my SA but just got a text so first check is TPF



multico means that there will be two colors outside though. That will be very obviously SO and different from a normal B30


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## EmilyM111

momoc said:


> multico means that there will be two colors outside though. That will be very obviously SO and different from a normal B30


Yeah - just still not sure about the combos  I probably will do my research now


----------



## Sofiko

nikka007 said:


> Thank you! I am seeking the ideas as my imagination is not exactly working (not fan of most of the combos). Would this be an opportunity to get a sought after bag like K25? Sorry for being explicit about it


With my SO experience - I always go through my wardrobe and think what color of the bag I would really love to have .  Then I always order the size that I wear most as I love to use my SOs  a lot  And then - exiting part!-pick the special touches -BHW and different color inside ( I am also not a fun of crazy combinations so always pick something classic ) The result can be “boring” for someone but I always love it, use it a lot and never tired of it, even after 10 years and more of wear  Hope it helps and good luck deciding !


----------



## EmilyM111

Sofiko said:


> With my SO experience - I always go through my wardrobe and think what color of the bag I would really love to have .  Then I always order the size that I wear most as I love to use my SOs  a lot  And then - exiting part!-pick the special touches -BHW and different color inside ( I am also not a fun of crazy combinations so always pick something classic ) The result can be “boring” for someone but I always love it, use it a lot and never tired of it, even after 10 years and more of wear  Hope it helps and good luck deciding !


Thanks! I'd love to hear about the classic combos. I wear black, navy, trench (is that a colour) and grey (neutrals in general). Think my fav colours are gold and blue nuit/black but not sure what to pair it with (doing my homework now).


----------



## tonkamama

nikka007 said:


> Thank you! I am seeking the ideas as my imagination is not exactly working (not fan of most of the combos). Would this be an opportunity to get a sought after bag like K25? Sorry for being explicit about it


Hello dear, I also not a fan of “complicated” design and if you go with Kelly you can’t see the lining color anyway, just pick a neutral color.  Last time I heard from a SA, you can do all in one color.  Just ask your SA about the current guideline they know it the best.


----------



## Sofiko

nikka007 said:


> Thanks! I'd love to hear about the classic combos. I wear black, navy, trench (is that a colour) and grey (neutrals in general). Think my fav colours are gold and blue nuit/black but not sure what to pair it with (doing my homework now).


if I order gold I would probably part it with red ( inside) as I just love this combo I find it beautiful and timeless. Blue nuit is stunning with vert cypress  But again, it’s just me with my a bit too classical approach


----------



## EmilyM111

Sofiko said:


> if I order gold I would probably part it with red ( inside) as I just love this combo I find it beautiful and timeless. Blue nuit is stunning with vert cypress  But again, it’s just me with my a bit too classical approach


Totally into classic approach, thank you


----------



## EmilyM111

tonkamama said:


> Hello dear, I also not a fan of “complicated” design and if you go with Kelly you can’t see the lining color anyway, just pick a neutral color.  Last time I heard from a SA, you can do all in one color.  Just ask your SA about the current guideline they know it the best.


Going to speak with my SA but he surprised me with a text...


----------



## Txoceangirl

nikka007 said:


> Thanks! I'd love to hear about the classic combos. I wear black, navy, trench (is that a colour) and grey (neutrals in general). Think my fav colours are gold and blue nuit/black but not sure what to pair it with (doing my homework now).


Not to complicate things but you should consider a contrast stitch or not. Here are two of my SOs for example: bleu Nuit Kelly exterior with bleu electric interior and bleu electric contrast stitch brushed PHW.  Kelly sellier in noir chèvre exterior, raisin interior and rose lipstick contrast stitch and BPHW. The first is a very subtle contrast, you have to be right up on the bag, the second is a pop and you see it at a distance. 

As for interior color, with birkin, you see a bit of that that color if you tuck your flap inside when you carry it.  Contrast stitch is visible and can be subtle or a pop on the leather. 

Possibilities are endless. Choose colors you love and you’ll love the bag!
You may want to check out the reference library thread for contrast stitch ideas.
Good luck.


----------



## Susie Tunes

nikka007 said:


> Thanks! I'd love to hear about the classic combos. I wear black, navy, trench (is that a colour) and grey (neutrals in general). Think my fav colours are gold and blue nuit/black but not sure what to pair it with (doing my homework now).


I wear the same colours. I copy Chanel (gasp!) and go for dark red interiors with neutral exteriors eg. Étoupe Kelly with a Rouge H interior (both have a warm brown undertone); Chocolat Birkin with a Bordeaux interior (both have a cooler undertone). Enjoy your research


----------



## Jacksie

I just got my SO Birkin 30 in noir Cherve with BGH and malachite lining. The only extra thing I did was the stitching was vert cypris.
You only notice the contrast stitching if you're looking for it so it's still special but very subtle and very classic it is also quite lightweight.
I have a gold Togo in size 35 and it is heavy heavy heavy.
Congrats on your SO offer lots to think about but they do let you do a very conservative bag with a pump inside.
Have fun it's very exciting


----------



## Jacksie

Jacksie said:


> I just got my SO Birkin 30 in noir Cherve with BGH and malachite lining. The only extra thing I did was the stitching was vert cypris.
> You only notice the contrast stitching if you're looking for it so it's still special but very subtle and very classic it is also quite lightweight.
> I have a gold Togo in size 35 and it is heavy heavy heavy.
> Congrats on your SO offer lots to think about but they do let you do a very conservative bag with a pump inside.
> Have fun it's very exciting


I meant a pop of color inside


----------



## tonkamama

So sorry that you didn’t get one offered this year.  We are all talking about building a relationship with your boutique, I guess in this case there are more than one kind of relationship that could get you an offer !  


themgdinosaur said:


> This is largely true and I believed it till as recently as March 2020. What changed? On 1 March 2020 a new client without any purchase history had an appointment at my local boutique with an Assistant Manager who was her stepdaughter's college friend. *ZERO purchase history.* She placed an SO for a togo sellier K as well as a request for a B30 in etain. At the end of June 2020, she picked up the B30 etain and some twillies to go with her new B.
> 
> *Let's stay on topic*. As of Saturday 5 Sep, her SO was ready for collection. Togo sellier K, ordered on 1 March, ready for pick up by 5 Sept.
> 
> Annoys me? YES. Especially because despite my spending, I've been told they had a very limited number of SO allocations and can't offer me one this year.


----------



## labellavita27

I got offered a SO, not sure if I want a B25or a K25. Leathers? And colors?


----------



## nymeria

labellavita27 said:


> I got offered a SO, not sure if I want a B25or a K25. Leathers? And colors?


Here's the link to the SO thread- scroll down a bit for the names of the exterior colors/leathers. Can't remember if the interior colors for A/W have been posted. Have a blast!!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ee-6-662-for-new-season-chart.925735/page-445


----------



## labellavita27

Need help, Kelly 25 or B25? Which is easier to attain normal route w /o SO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

labellavita27 said:


> I got offered a SO, not sure if I want a B25or a K25. Leathers? And colors?



I was offered too! I am having a difficult time deciding as well! I definitely want a size 25 as they are hard to come by at my store, but idk if I should do a B or K. And there are so many beautiful options!
Also, I would love to know interior options as well as if birkin sellier is available!!
Ahhh! What a great dilemma though!


----------



## labellavita27

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> I was offered too! I am having a difficult time deciding as well! I definitely want a size 25 as they are hard to come by at my store, but idk if I should do a B or K. And there are so many beautiful options!
> Also, I would love to know interior options as well as if birkin sellier is available!!
> Ahhh! What a great dilemma though!


I know. I am doing this SO today. Oh man it’s either a k25 sellier or a b25


----------



## QuelleFromage

nikka007 said:


> So I've been offered an SO and I feel it's an amazing honour bearing in mind my short history with the brand. I haven't really thought about it before so hope to get some ideas from you guys (massively appreciated!!!)
> I'm lusting after a Gold SHW Birkin togo (30/35 will see) and unsure how to make it SO...I'm not a fan of the crazy combos, rather conservative, no lime...haha. Will massively appreciate your input as you guys have or have seen it all. Thank you
> Barenia Faubourg would be another crazy idea of mine but still not sure whether this could be an SO


You can't miss with Gold PHW Togo, either size. You could take a look at the Kelly Eclat/So Flash combos from 2010/11, one of which is Gold/Orange and one of which is Fauve/Rubis. Because Gold goes with everything, you can just choose a color you really love for interior....it can be as simple as that. In a Birkin you will see a small peek of this color if you carry the bag open as most do.
You COULD change the external stitching either to match the interior or to complement it. I'm a fan of a contrast stitch (there's a thread on contrast stitching in Clubhouse and one on contrast lining in main H forum). 
If it were me SO'ing a Gold Birkin....I would probably do a hot pink interior and stitch if I could. I used to own the Fauve/Rubis Kelly and I LOVE that combo. Or Bleu Electrique.
I tend to order classic colors with a small twist so the bag is wearable but still special, but that's just my personal taste as I don't intend to own a lot of bags.


----------



## labellavita27

Thanks! For the suggestions! It helps me with ideas. I have a gold kelly already so that’s y gold is not on my list. But the contrast stitching sounds fabulous.


----------



## EmilyM111

QuelleFromage said:


> You can't miss with Gold PHW Togo, either size. You could take a look at the Kelly Eclat/So Flash combos from 2010/11, one of which is Gold/Orange and one of which is Fauve/Rubis. Because Gold goes with everything, you can just choose a color you really love for interior....it can be as simple as that. In a Birkin you will see a small peek of this color if you carry the bag open as most do.
> You COULD change the external stitching either to match the interior or to complement it. I'm a fan of a contrast stitch (there's a thread on contrast stitching in Clubhouse and one on contrast lining in main H forum).
> If it were me SO'ing a Gold Birkin....I would probably do a hot pink interior and stitch if I could. I used to own the Fauve/Rubis Kelly and I LOVE that combo. Or Bleu Electrique.
> I tend to order classic colors with a small twist so the bag is wearable but still special, but that's just my personal taste as I don't intend to own a lot of bags.


I'm thinking Gold/Rose Pourpre or Deep Blue inside (looking at the chart from #6662). That's the heart. The brain says take noir K25 sellier with Rose Pourpre and possibly contrast stitching. Decisions!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Just placed my order over the phone. My SA read off all the interior colors quickly as I secretly tried to write them down but I’m sure I missed one or two. Here are the ones I know for sure were said (very similar to last season’s list).

*Non-Fully Inclusive SO Interiors List:
Noir
Cacao
Gold
Terre Battue
Jaune Ambre 
Lime
Abricot
Capucine
Orange Poppy
Bougainvillea
Rose Mexico
Rose Pourpre
Bordeaux
Rouge De Coeur
Rouge Garnet
Rouge H (maybe)
Bleu Brighton
Bleu Electrique
Bleu de Malte
Bleu Indigo
Bleu Saphir
Bleu Zellige
Colvert
Cactus
Malachite
Vert Fonce
Vert Titien*


----------



## corgimom11

acrowcounted said:


> Just placed my order over the phone. My SA read off all the interior colors quickly and I tried to write them down but I’m sure I missed one or two. Here are the ones I know for sure were said (very similar to last season’s list).
> 
> *Non-Fully Inclusive SO Interiors List:
> Noir
> Cacao
> Gold
> Terre Battue
> Jaune Ambre
> Lime
> Abricot
> Capucine
> Orange Poppy
> Bougainvillea
> Rose Mexico
> Rose Pourpre
> Bordeaux
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Garnet
> Rouge H (maybe)
> Bleu Brighton
> Bleu Electrique
> Bleu de Malte
> Bleu Indigo
> Bleu Saphir
> Bleu Zellige
> Colvert
> Cactus
> Malachite
> Vert Fonce
> Vert Titien*



I can confirm Bleu Hydra is an interior too because that is what I ordered last week.


----------



## Bagtilious

Does anyone know/ can confirm whether Birkin Sellier is an option for this round of SO? Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Bagtilious said:


> Does anyone know/ can confirm whether Birkin Sellier is an option for this round of SO? Thanks!


It is but I didn’t get info on sizes. Check with your SA.


----------



## little.bear

acrowcounted said:


> Just placed my order over the phone. My SA read off all the interior colors quickly as I secretly tried to write them down but I’m sure I missed one or two. Here are the ones I know for sure were said (very similar to last season’s list).
> 
> *Non-Fully Inclusive SO Interiors List:
> Noir
> Cacao
> Gold
> Terre Battue
> Jaune Ambre
> Lime
> Abricot
> Capucine
> Orange Poppy
> Bougainvillea
> Rose Mexico
> Rose Pourpre
> Bordeaux
> Rouge De Coeur
> Rouge Garnet
> Rouge H (maybe)
> Bleu Brighton
> Bleu Electrique
> Bleu de Malte
> Bleu Indigo
> Bleu Saphir
> Bleu Zellige
> Colvert
> Cactus
> Malachite
> Vert Fonce
> Vert Titien*


Thanks for sharing. I’ve been waiting for a soft light blue interior option such as celeste


----------



## iamberrytastic

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Order placed Oct last year, my first exterior bi-colour SO, understated elegance  Specs K25 sellier Togo with brushed PHW, GA with beton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4840130
> View attachment 4840132
> View attachment 4840133



A sellier togo is my dream bag. I only have Kelly sellier in Epsom and I wonder how the sellier togo stack up. Anyone have both? I would love to hear your thoughts. Thank you.


----------



## labellavita27

iamberrytastic said:


> A sellier togo is my dream bag. I only have Kelly sellier in Epsom and I wonder how the sellier togo stack up. Anyone have both? I would love to hear your thoughts. Thank you.


I tried to make a sellier Togo today but SA told me that aren’t making those anymore or I would have gotten it.


----------



## acrowcounted

Slight update and correction after seeing the list briefly over FaceTime...

Non-Fully Inclusive SO Interiors List:
Noir
Gris Perle
Cacao
Gold
Terre (chocolatey brown, NOT battue)
Jaune Ambre
Lime
Abricot
Capucine
Orange Poppy
Bougainvillier
Rose Mexico
Rose Pourpre
Bordeaux
Rouge De Coeur
Rouge Garnet
Rouge H (maybe)
Bleu Brighton
Bleu Electrique
Bleu de Malte
Bleu Hydra (per @corgimom11)
Bleu Indigo
Bleu Saphir
Bleu Zellige
Colvert
Cactus
Malachite
Vert Fonce
Vert Titien


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

iamberrytastic said:


> A sellier togo is my dream bag. I only have Kelly sellier in Epsom and I wonder how the sellier togo stack up. Anyone have both? I would love to hear your thoughts. Thank you.


I have both, and much prefer Togo, not as stiff as epsom and somehow has more character. I love the texture of Togo!


----------



## QuelleFromage

nikka007 said:


> I'm thinking Gold/Rose Pourpre or Deep Blue inside (looking at the chart from #6662). That's the heart. The brain says take noir K25 sellier with Rose Pourpre and possibly contrast stitching. Decisions!!!


Well, I've ordered three noir exterior SOs (although one was a replacement for a size that didn't work out) and I do love them, but there's nothing impractical about Gold. I say go with your heart.
One of my SOs was a total surprise, I was in the store on my birthday and my SA suddenly said "let's put in an SO!" so instead of the massive overthinking I ALWAYS do, I just chose my two favorite colors that I didn't already own in a bag, Raisin and Bleu Electrique. It turned out to be my favorite of my SOs. 
So go with your heart especially since your heart is already practical!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sofiko

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, I've ordered three noir exterior SOs (although one was a replacement for a size that didn't work out) and I do love them, but there's nothing impractical about Gold. I say go with your heart.
> One of my SOs was a total surprise, I was in the store on my birthday and my SA suddenly said "let's put in an SO!" so instead of the massive overthinking I ALWAYS do, I just chose my two favorite colors that I didn't already own in a bag, Raisin and Bleu Electrique. It turned out to be my favorite of my SOs.
> So go with your heart especially since your heart is already practical!!


Love the story about Birthday ,that is when it really became a Special Order


----------



## EmilyM111

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, I've ordered three noir exterior SOs (although one was a replacement for a size that didn't work out) and I do love them, but there's nothing impractical about Gold. I say go with your heart.
> One of my SOs was a total surprise, I was in the store on my birthday and my SA suddenly said "let's put in an SO!" so instead of the massive overthinking I ALWAYS do, I just chose my two favorite colors that I didn't already own in a bag, Raisin and Bleu Electrique. It turned out to be my favorite of my SOs.
> So go with your heart especially since your heart is already practical!!


Awww excellent advice


----------



## runner1234

Just curious if anyone on here placed an ostrich special order, how long did it take? I placed an order for an bleuet ostrich K25 in Oct 2019. Assuming with Covid delays on top of the fact that it’s ostrich, it will unlikely arrive this year, but curious to hear others’ experience! Thanks


----------



## iamberrytastic

labellavita27 said:


> I tried to make a sellier Togo today but SA told me that aren’t making those anymore or I would have gotten it.




OMG noooooooooo.


----------



## inaiinai

runner1234 said:


> Just curious if anyone on here placed an ostrich special order, how long did it take? I placed an order for an bleuet ostrich K25 in Oct 2019. Assuming with Covid delays on top of the fact that it’s ostrich, it will unlikely arrive this year, but curious to hear others’ experience! Thanks


I placed one for ostrich k25 back in sept 2018, still pending.


----------



## TeeCee77

inaiinai said:


> I placed one for ostrich k25 back in sept 2018, still pending.


Same - ostrich B30 in Oct 2018 and still waiting.


----------



## oohshinythings

TeeCee77 said:


> Same - ostrich B30 in Oct 2018 and still waiting.


My ostrich SO from Oct 2018 came in Sept 2019. My ostrich SO placed in Oct 2019 hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## allure244

runner1234 said:


> Just curious if anyone on here placed an ostrich special order, how long did it take? I placed an order for an bleuet ostrich K25 in Oct 2019. Assuming with Covid delays on top of the fact that it’s ostrich, it will unlikely arrive this year, but curious to hear others’ experience! Thanks


I placed an ostrich k25 sellier SO in April 2019 and am still waiting on it.


----------



## fawnhagh

runner1234 said:


> Just curious if anyone on here placed an ostrich special order, how long did it take? I placed an order for an bleuet ostrich K25 in Oct 2019. Assuming with Covid delays on top of the fact that it’s ostrich, it will unlikely arrive this year, but curious to hear others’ experience! Thanks


I placed my k25 ostrich back in October 2019 and still waiting too. I was interested in asking for another SO but I have to wait for my SO to come in before asking for the next one


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sofiko said:


> Love the story about Birthday ,that is when it really became a Special Order


It was a total surprise! And my most beloved SA which is saying a lot!


----------



## runner1234

fawnhagh said:


> I placed my k25 ostrich back in October 2019 and still waiting too. I was interested in asking for another SO but I have to wait for my SO to come in before asking for the next one


I don’t think u have to wait, I placed another one in Feb 2020 (regular leather), waiting on both


----------



## acrowcounted

runner1234 said:


> I don’t think u have to wait, I placed another one in Feb 2020 (regular leather), waiting on both


Different stores have different rules. Some don’t let you have two orders pending. (Some stores don’t even let clients order more than one ever on their profile over the lifetime.)


----------



## fawnhagh

runner1234 said:


> I don’t think u have to wait, I placed another one in Feb 2020 (regular leather), waiting on both


Maybe it’s different in each store. Our store is small and don’t have many slots so my SA told me I need to wait for mine to come in first...should have known ostrich will take forever lol.


----------



## Dreaming Big

iamberrytastic said:


> A sellier togo is my dream bag. I only have Kelly sellier in Epsom and I wonder how the sellier togo stack up. Anyone have both? I would love to hear your thoughts. Thank you.



For me, the loveliest sellier is K28 in chevre - light weight; elegant, but wearable for casual or polished; more pliable than epsom, so easier to get in and out of. Perfection.


----------



## iamberrytastic

Dreaming Big said:


> For me, the loveliest sellier is K28 in chevre - light weight; elegant, but wearable for casual or polished; more pliable than epsom, so easier to get in and out of. Perfection.




Another member said they don’t let you do Togo Sellier anymore so I definitely need to look into getting a Chevre sellier. Can’t wait !!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## trunkdevil

Anyone know if they’re allowing croc or ostrich for Kelly Ado this round? And can we do brushed GHW/PHW on Mini Kelly 20?
Thnx


----------



## Angelian

Sadly (for me at least) I can confirm Kelly Sellier in Togo is no longer an option. 

Other à la carte intel:

Birkin Sellier in sizes 25-30-35, Epsom only for regular leather, also an exotic but didn't pay attention to that.

Kelly Retourné: no longer available in size 40.
Clemence in sizes 28-32-35.
Togo, Swift and Matt Alligator in sizes 25-28-32-35.

Kelly Sellier:
Chêvre Mysore in sizes 25-28.
Epsom in 25-28-32-35-40.
Ostrich in 25-28-32.
Polished Alligator in 25-28-32.
Polished Porosus Croco in 35.

New bag styles available for SO: Birkin Sellier, Kelly Cut, Kelly Danse (?), Mosaïque au 24, Cabavertige clutch.
For non B/K, believe they all now have a multico option (not just verso). For Constance the 2nd colour for the multico version is for the H (so inlaid leather?).

As before (but I’ve seen conflicting info on this) you can order a single colour bag BUT choice of stitching is required! IF you only want tone on tone stitching, initials embossing is required! (Again, this is for single colour bag only, so not for the verso or multico options.)


----------



## Angelian

Lining colours À la carte 2021 for regular leathers and ostrich (complete list)

*Blue* 
Colvert
Bleu Saphir
Bleu Indigo
Bleu Brighton
Bleu de Malte
Bleu Électrique
Bleu Zellige

*Grey*
Gris Perle

*Yellow*
Jaune Ambre
Lime

*Brown*
Cacao
Terre

*Natural*
Gold
Cannelle
Toffee

*Black*
Noir

*Orange*
Orange Poppy 
Abricot
Capucine

*Pink*
Rose Pourpre
Rose Mexico

*Red*
Rouge H
Bordeaux
Bougainvillier
Rouge Grenat
Rouge de Cœur

*Green*
Cactus
Vert Titien
Vert Foncé
Vert Bosphore
Malachite

*Purple*
Anémone

The lining colours for alligator/croc is a separate list, but believe there is a big overlap. I did notice the purple option for exotics is Violet.


----------



## periogirl28

Thank you, this is all very much appreciated, intel shared is never taken for granted.


----------



## Angelian

periogirl28 said:


> Thank you, this is all very much appreciated, intel shared is never taken for granted.


You’re welcome! And nice to hear.


----------



## Bagtilious

Angelian said:


> Sadly (for me at least) I can confirm Kelly Sellier in Togo is no longer an option.
> 
> Other à la carte intel:
> 
> Birkin Sellier in sizes 25-30-35, Epsom only for regular leather, also an exotic but didn't pay attention to that.
> 
> Kelly Retourné: no longer available in size 40.
> Clemence in sizes 28-32-35.
> Togo, Swift and Matt Alligator in sizes 25-28-32-35.
> 
> Kelly Sellier:
> Chêvre Mysore in sizes 25-28.
> Epsom in 25-28-32-35-40.
> Ostrich in 25-28-32.
> Polished Alligator in 25-28-32.
> Polished Porosus Croco in 35.
> 
> New bag styles available for SO: Birkin Sellier, Kelly Cut, Kelly Danse (?), Mosaïque au 24, Cabavertige clutch.
> For non B/K, believe they all now have a multico option (not just verso). For Constance the 2nd colour for the multico version is for the H (so inlaid leather?).
> 
> As before (but I’ve seen conflicting info on this) you can order a single colour bag BUT choice of stitching is required! IF you only want tone on tone stitching, initials embossing is required! (Again, this is for single colour bag only, so not for the verso or multico options.)



May I know if Mini Kelly II is still an option? Thanks!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Bagtilious said:


> May I know if Mini Kelly II is still an option? Thanks!!


Yes, it is.


----------



## Bagtilious

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, it is.


Thank you so much again!!


----------



## Angelian

Bagtilious said:


> May I know if Mini Kelly II is still an option? Thanks!!


Yes, I believe there are no options (as in bag styles) from last SO round that aren’t an option now. Not that I recall anyway.


----------



## AndyMor

Angelian said:


> Sadly (for me at least) I can confirm Kelly Sellier in Togo is no longer an option.
> 
> Other à la carte intel:
> 
> Birkin Sellier in sizes 25-30-35, Epsom only for regular leather, also an exotic but didn't pay attention to that.
> 
> *Kelly Retourné: no longer available in size 40.*
> Clemence in sizes 28-32-35.
> Togo, Swift and Matt Alligator in sizes 25-28-32-35.
> 
> Kelly Sellier:
> Chêvre Mysore in sizes 25-28.
> Epsom in 25-28-32-35-40.
> Ostrich in 25-28-32.
> Polished Alligator in 25-28-32.
> Polished Porosus Croco in 35.
> 
> New bag styles available for SO: Birkin Sellier, Kelly Cut, Kelly Danse (?), Mosaïque au 24, Cabavertige clutch.
> For non B/K, believe they all now have a multico option (not just verso). For Constance the 2nd colour for the multico version is for the H (so inlaid leather?).
> 
> As before (but I’ve seen conflicting info on this) you can order a single colour bag BUT choice of stitching is required! IF you only want tone on tone stitching, initials embossing is required! (Again, this is for single colour bag only, so not for the verso or multico options.)



Thank you for this information! I have been waiting for my SO K40 retourne for a while, so this makes me wonder if I’ll be waiting even longer. I’ll leave it to fate I guess.


----------



## nymeria

Thank you, @Angelian- really appreciate your posting all this   ( makes it easier for me to day dream!)


----------



## Goodfrtune

I’m going tomorrow. All this Intel is very helpful. Still not sure what I should order but guess I will figure it out in the morning! Wish me luck!


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Goodfrtune said:


> I’m going tomorrow. All this Intel is very helpful. Still not sure what I should order but guess I will figure it out in the morning! Wish me luck!


Good luck! Please let us know what you decide!


----------



## periogirl28

Goodfrtune said:


> I’m going tomorrow. All this Intel is very helpful. Still not sure what I should order but guess I will figure it out in the morning! Wish me luck!


Good luck!


----------



## Zarie72

I'm placing my SO tomorrow but my SA did advise me the b25 sellier is not available in togo for order. Only epsom.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## H Ever After

I’ve been offered an exotic SO and would appreciate some advice.

I read a few posts back that for a K25, only alligator is available this round and no crocodile. This is consistent with the information my SA sent me. She sent me a list of available colors and only listed matte alligator and shiny alligator as options. I’m a little confused though because the list of colors is a smaller selection than the color chart that has been posted previously in this thread... does anyone know if the colors are limited or differ depending on the store? Or maybe because of the type of bag being ordered?

Also, I am undecided about whether to go with matte or shiny alligator. I have a matte alligator Birkin already and no shiny exotics. I would like a shiny exotic in my collection but was hoping for shiny croc and not gator. Is this a silly distinction to make? Also, is matte more difficult to come by than shiny as a regular offer?

For those of you with experience with exotics, I’d appreciate any and all advice. I know an exotic SO is an incredibly rare opportunity so I don’t want to waste it!


----------



## csetcos

H Ever After said:


> I’ve been offered an exotic SO and would appreciate some advice.
> 
> I read a few posts back that for a K25, only alligator is available this round and no crocodile. This is consistent with the information my SA sent me. She sent me a list of available colors and only listed matte alligator and shiny alligator as options. I’m a little confused though because the list of colors is a smaller selection than the color chart that has been posted previously in this thread... does anyone know if the colors are limited or differ depending on the store? Or maybe because of the type of bag being ordered?
> 
> Also, I am undecided about whether to go with matte or shiny alligator. I have a matte alligator Birkin already and no shiny exotics. I would like a shiny exotic in my collection but was hoping for shiny croc and not gator. Is this a silly distinction to make? Also, is matte more difficult to come by than shiny as a regular offer?
> 
> For those of you with experience with exotics, I’d appreciate any and all advice. I know an exotic SO is an incredibly rare opportunity so I don’t want to waste it!


Not sure on the difference in color selection...however, to chime in on the opinion of shiny vs matte: You already have matte so if you love the look of matte, go for it!  BUT, if you would like a different finish, I think a K25 would be a perfect size for a shiny exotic!  It’s a smaller bag and you can really GO FOR IT!  You can do pop colors, shiny finishes, etc.  It’s a small bag and it can totally be fun!


----------



## momoc

H Ever After said:


> I’ve been offered an exotic SO and would appreciate some advice.
> 
> I read a few posts back that for a K25, only alligator is available this round and no crocodile. This is consistent with the information my SA sent me. She sent me a list of available colors and only listed matte alligator and shiny alligator as options. I’m a little confused though because the list of colors is a smaller selection than the color chart that has been posted previously in this thread... does anyone know if the colors are limited or differ depending on the store? Or maybe because of the type of bag being ordered?
> 
> Also, I am undecided about whether to go with matte or shiny alligator. I have a matte alligator Birkin already and no shiny exotics. I would like a shiny exotic in my collection but was hoping for shiny croc and not gator. Is this a silly distinction to make? Also, is matte more difficult to come by than shiny as a regular offer?
> 
> For those of you with experience with exotics, I’d appreciate any and all advice. I know an exotic SO is an incredibly rare opportunity so I don’t want to waste it!



When you say smaller than previously posted do you mean it’s smaller than previously posted for exotics? A lot of previously shared colors focused on the non exotic leathers. Here’s the exotics part of the photo.



As for matte vs polished, remember it will also depend on if you are going for Retourne or Sellier, because it’s only available in matte for Retourne and polished for Sellier. So if you have a strong preference on the Retourne or Sellier style that may be already decided for you.

Good luck! Exotics SO sounds so exciting!!

ETA: I do think there is a difference between gator and croc, so I don’t think you are silly for making that distinction


----------



## H Ever After

momoc said:


> When you say smaller than previously posted do you mean it’s smaller than previously posted for exotics? A lot of previously shared colors focused on the non exotic leathers. Here’s the exotics part of the photo.
> 
> View attachment 4850686
> 
> As for matte vs polished, remember it will also depend on if you are going for Retourne or Sellier, because it’s only available in matte for Retourne and polished for Sellier. So if you have a strong preference on the Retourne or Sellier style that may be already decided for you.
> 
> Good luck! Exotics SO sounds so exciting!!
> 
> ETA: I do think there is a difference between gator and croc, so I don’t think you are silly for making that distinction



Correct, the list of available colors that I was given is smaller than posted for exotics.

Geranium (matte alligator)
Kraft (matte alligator)
Origan (matte alligator)
Pink (matte alligator) - she did not specify which pink
Rouge grenat (matte alligator)

Bleu Saphir (shiny alligator)
Gris Fonce (shiny alligator)
Macassar (shiny alligator)
Sanguine (shiny alligator)
Vert Rousseau (shiny alligator)

I suppose I’ll know for sure once I make it into the store and see the box of swatches, but I was curious if anyone else has experienced something similar.

And I didn’t realize that Retourne can only be made in matte and Sellier in polished! That’s good to know because I do have a strong preference for Sellier. I was considering a gris perle matte Sellier K25, and I was bummed that gris perle was not on the list of colors given to me. But if a matte Sellier is not an option, then I guess it’s a moot point!

Thank you so much for validating me


----------



## Meta

H Ever After said:


> Correct, the list of available colors that I was given is smaller than posted for exotics.
> 
> Geranium (matte alligator)
> Kraft (matte alligator)
> Origan (matte alligator)
> Pink (matte alligator) - she did not specify which pink
> Rouge grenat (matte alligator)
> 
> Bleu Saphir (shiny alligator)
> Gris Fonce (shiny alligator)
> Macassar (shiny alligator)
> Sanguine (shiny alligator)
> Vert Rousseau (shiny alligator)
> 
> I suppose I’ll know for sure once I make it into the store and see the box of swatches, but I was curious if anyone else has experienced something similar.
> 
> And I didn’t realize that Retourne can only be made in matte and Sellier in polished! That’s good to know because I do have a strong preference for Sellier. I was considering a gris perle matte Sellier K25, and I was bummed that gris perle was not on the list of colors given to me. But if a matte Sellier is not an option, then I guess it’s a moot point!
> 
> Thank you so much for validating me


List of colors offered is standardized so it's bit odd that there's discrepancy between the list posted here and the one given to you by your SA. That said, as SO hasn't began in my store I can't confirm that. (Besides as we all know with H, there always seems to be some exceptions/oddity )

Only other thing I want to add is that the Pink that's mentioned is literally just called Pink, color code 5P. It's basically like a bubblegum pink. Good luck deciding!


----------



## H Ever After

Meta said:


> List of colors offered is standardized so it's bit odd that there's discrepancy between the list posted here and the one given to you by your SA. That said, as SO hasn't began in my store I can't confirm that. (Besides as we all know with H, there always seems to be some exceptions/oddity )
> 
> Only other thing I want to add is that the Pink that's mentioned is literally just called Pink, color code 5P. It's basically like a bubblegum pink. Good luck deciding!



Indeed, I’ve learned that with H, it’s best to be flexible so I usually just roll with it lol  

And great to know! I know of 5p frequently referred to as bubblegum pink but I didn’t realize the official name for it was just Pink. Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

5P gator kelly 25 GHW eeeeeks i'd die!!!!!!!!!
your SA list is so short and kinda limited =(
Maybe the available colors get shorter as boutiques place orders so they can only do but so many of one color.... I really am just guessing as I have no experience with exotic SO offerings but do know it is so rare...


----------



## QuelleFromage

I don't even like pink, and Pink matte gator just slays me.


----------



## H Ever After

Israeli_Flava said:


> 5P gator kelly 25 GHW eeeeeks i'd die!!!!!!!!!
> your SA list is so short and kinda limited =(
> Maybe the available colors get shorter as boutiques place orders so they can only do but so many of one color.... I really am just guessing as I have no experience with exotic SO offerings but do know it is so rare...



Lol, I am totally considering the 5p pink!! My SA was not as excited about that idea and suggested that I go with something in shiny gator. I am still debating.

That’s a good point... I’m hoping I’ll find out for sure when I go in to the place the order. Maybe I should go in sooner rather than later just in case.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

H Ever After said:


> Lol, I am totally considering the 5p pink!! My SA was not as excited about that idea and suggested that I go with something in shiny gator. I am still debating.
> 
> That’s a good point... I’m hoping I’ll find out for sure when I go in to the place the order. Maybe I should go in sooner rather than later just in case.


How exciting! Can't wait to hear what you decided to order!!!!


----------



## S2jewels

My SA called me today to tell me that my SO arrived after 18 months of waiting.. can’t wait to see it will pick it on Monday am so excited as it my first SO


----------



## Israeli_Flava

S2jewels said:


> My SA called me today to tell me that my SO arrived after 18 months of waiting.. can’t wait to see it will pick it on Monday am so excited as it my first SO


Oh how exciting!!! Can't wait to see!!! Any hints on what you ordered?


----------



## S2jewels

Israeli_Flava said:


> Oh how exciting!!! Can't wait to see!!! Any hints on what you ordered?


K25 bio color 

And can’t wait to show you !!


----------



## Sofiko

H Ever After said:


> Correct, the list of available colors that I was given is smaller than posted for exotics.
> 
> Geranium (matte alligator)
> Kraft (matte alligator)
> Origan (matte alligator)
> Pink (matte alligator) - she did not specify which pink
> Rouge grenat (matte alligator)
> 
> Bleu Saphir (shiny alligator)
> Gris Fonce (shiny alligator)
> Macassar (shiny alligator)
> Sanguine (shiny alligator)
> Vert Rousseau (shiny alligator)
> 
> I suppose I’ll know for sure once I make it into the store and see the box of swatches, but I was curious if anyone else has experienced something similar.
> 
> And I didn’t realize that Retourne can only be made in matte and Sellier in polished! That’s good to know because I do have a strong preference for Sellier. I was considering a gris perle matte Sellier K25, and I was bummed that gris perle was not on the list of colors given to me. But if a matte Sellier is not an option, then I guess it’s a moot point!
> 
> Thank you so much for validating me


First of all congratulations with your exotic SO offer! It’s such a rare opportunity so you are right to think seriously about it 
From my experience- as much as I love Gris perle ( and I had it in swift and Matt alligator) I must say that the alligator one is VERY delicate and not practical. From the list that your SA gave to you I would suggest to consider the Origan matt ( have it and LOVE it , one of the most beautiful exotic color ever) or Blue Sapphire if shiny as it’s a very practical but beautiful color with a lot of potential wearing. But it’s just my view - I love when my exotics are timeless! You pick what you love and wear with happiness forever


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

oohshinythings said:


> My ostrich SO from Oct 2018 came in Sept 2019. My ostrich SO placed in Oct 2019 hasn't arrived yet.



What were the specs on the ostrich SO that has been delivered?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Zarie72

Jacksie said:


> I am picking up my SO black cherve birkin with malacite lining vert cypris sticking and brushed gold hardware Wednesday. I put my order in March right before the shut down.
> Wow so quick.


Are you in USA?  I placed my SO in March right before the shutdown...retourne kelly in chevre......keeping my fingers crossed...and I was just able to place a 2nd SO this week.....


----------



## Hat Trick

Sofiko said:


> First of all congratulations with your exotic SO offer! It’s such a rare opportunity so you are right to think seriously about it
> From my experience- as much as I love Gris perle ( and I had it in swift and Matt alligator) I must say that the alligator one is VERY delicate and not practical. From the list that your SA gave to you I would suggest to consider the Origan matt ( have it and LOVE it , one of the most beautiful exotic color ever) or Blue Sapphire if shiny as it’s a very practical but beautiful color with a lot of potential wearing. But it’s just my view - I love when my exotics are timeless! You pick what you love and wear with happiness forever



Would you mind sharing a picture of the Origan matt?


----------



## Sofiko

Hat Trick said:


> Would you mind sharing a picture of the Origan matt?


Here it is


----------



## The.M

Angelian said:


> Sadly (for me at least) I can confirm Kelly Sellier in Togo is no longer an option.
> 
> Other à la carte intel:
> 
> Birkin Sellier in sizes 25-30-35, Epsom only for regular leather, also an exotic but didn't pay attention to that.
> 
> Kelly Retourné: no longer available in size 40.
> Clemence in sizes 28-32-35.
> Togo, Swift and Matt Alligator in sizes 25-28-32-35.
> 
> Kelly Sellier:
> Chêvre Mysore in sizes 25-28.
> Epsom in 25-28-32-35-40.
> Ostrich in 25-28-32.
> Polished Alligator in 25-28-32.
> Polished Porosus Croco in 35.
> 
> New bag styles available for SO: Birkin Sellier, Kelly Cut, Kelly Danse (?), Mosaïque au 24, Cabavertige clutch.
> For non B/K, believe they all now have a multico option (not just verso). For Constance the 2nd colour for the multico version is for the H (so inlaid leather?).
> 
> As before (but I’ve seen conflicting info on this) you can order a single colour bag BUT choice of stitching is required! IF you only want tone on tone stitching, initials embossing is required! (Again, this is for single colour bag only, so not for the verso or multico options.)



Thanks for this! Do you know if they also offer SO for Kelly Pochette?
Thanks


----------



## Hat Trick

Sofiko said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 4852878



I love these sorts of colours (grey-greens) so thank you for taking the trouble to post a photo.


----------



## Sofiko

Hat Trick said:


> I love these sorts of colours (grey-greens) so thank you for taking the trouble to post a photo.


Yes, it definitely looks better in real life too- reminds me the lighter version of my favorite Gris Elephant


----------



## Angelian

The.M said:


> Thanks for this! Do you know if they also offer SO for Kelly Pochette?
> Thanks


Yes they do!


----------



## H Ever After

Sofiko said:


> First of all congratulations with your exotic SO offer! It’s such a rare opportunity so you are right to think seriously about it
> From my experience- as much as I love Gris perle ( and I had it in swift and Matt alligator) I must say that the alligator one is VERY delicate and not practical. From the list that your SA gave to you I would suggest to consider the Origan matt ( have it and LOVE it , one of the most beautiful exotic color ever) or Blue Sapphire if shiny as it’s a very practical but beautiful color with a lot of potential wearing. But it’s just my view - I love when my exotics are timeless! You pick what you love and wear with happiness forever





Sofiko said:


> Here it is
> 
> View attachment 4852878



Thank you so much for sharing your experience!! That is incredibly helpful to know about gris perle. My SA is suggesting Bleu Saphir as well.  I’m completely of the same mindset as you - I want to get something that’s timeless and versatile so I can get lots of use out of it. I don’t sell my bags, so when I purchase something I intend to keep it forever. 

Your Jige is stunning!!! I hadn’t considered Origan before but now I’ll take a closer look at it. Thank you!!


----------



## Sofiko

H Ever After said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your experience!! That is incredibly helpful to know about gris perle. My SA is suggesting Bleu Saphir as well.  I’m completely of the same mindset as you - I want to get something that’s timeless and versatile so I can get lots of use out of it. I don’t sell my bags, so when I purchase something I intend to keep it forever.
> 
> Your Jige is stunning!!! I hadn’t considered Origan before but now I’ll take a closer look at it. Thank you!!


Thank you and good luck deciding!


----------



## oohshinythings

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> What were the specs on the ostrich SO that has been delivered?


K25 Sellier in Saffron


----------



## momoc

Zarie72 said:


> Are you in USA?  I placed my SO in March right before the shutdown...retourne kelly in chevre......keeping my fingers crossed...and I was just able to place a 2nd SO this week.....


Retourne in Chèvre? Are you sure about that spec?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Zarie72 said:


> Are you in USA?  I placed my SO in March right before the shutdown...retourne kelly in chevre......keeping my fingers crossed...and I was just able to place a 2nd SO this week.....



Wow did you get 2 SO offers from the same store in a year? Do you mind me asking how much spend is necessary to get 2 SOs in a year?


----------



## acrowcounted

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Wow did you get 2 SO offers from the same store in a year? Do you mind me asking how much spend is necessary to get 2 SOs in a year?


If she placed one in March and one this month, it’s technically a SO for the 2020 session and a SO for the 2021 session, which is not all that uncommon. OP likely won’t be eligible to place another SO until the next SO season which would be next September (barring wild exceptions or policy changes) at the earliest. I personally have placed four SOs in four consecutive SO seasons and I promise I don’t spend all that wildly. Again, it’s about relationships and loyalty, not straight spend.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> If she placed one in March and one this month, it’s technically a SO for the 2020 session and a SO for the 2021 session, which is not all that uncommon. OP likely won’t be eligible to place another SO until the next SO season which would be next September (barring wild exceptions or policy changes) at the earliest. I personally have placed four SOs in four consecutive SO seasons and I promise I don’t spend all that wildly. Again, it’s about relationships and loyalty, not straight spend.



Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately the two SAs that I’ve been working with both have indicated that high spend is necessary to be considered for an SO offer. In fact one told me clearly that her store requires minimum $50k/year for 3 years before an SO offer can be given... So I assume it varies by store a lot too as with anything H...


----------



## acrowcounted

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you for your reply. Unfortunately the two SAs that I’ve been working with both have indicated that high spend is necessary to be considered for an SO offer. In fact one told me clearly that her store requires minimum $50k/year for 3 years before an SO offer can be given... So I assume it varies by store a lot too as with anything H...


Wow, that’s crazy (both the number and that they flat out gave a number!). I don’t think I’ve spent that much on non bag items over the entirety of my H journey and I got my first SO a year after my first purchase! My cynical side guesses that, yes things vary by store but also, that their response like that is their easy way of saying “not now” and getting clients to stop asking. Kind of like when they take down a wishlist of a walk-in to move on to the next customer. I’d guess that in reality, if they like you and you shop often, even in small doses, it can happen whenever.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SpicyTuna13

I’ve been offered an SO in the fall and following spring (same annual season) in the past. No rhyme or reason with H it seems.


----------



## acrowcounted

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I’ve been offered an SO in the fall and following spring (same annual season) in the past. No rhyme or reason with H it seems.


Yes, they used to have two sessions per calendar year, and a client could be offered slots in both. Now they have one long SO season encompassing both the previously separate fall and spring seasons. This change happened in Fall 2019.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, they used to have two sessions per calendar year, and a client could be offered slots in both. Now they have one long SO season encompassing both the previously separate fall and spring seasons. This change happened in Fall 2019.



So with this change, one can have an SO offer in spring and then in fall again in the same calendar year, but if one gets an SO offer in fall, she can’t get another SO offer in spring next year?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> Wow, that’s crazy (both the number and that they flat out gave a number!). I don’t think I’ve spent that much on non bag items over the entirety of my H journey and I got my first SO a year after my first purchase! My cynical side guesses that, yes things vary by store but also, that their response like that is their easy way of saying “not now” and getting clients to stop asking. Kind of like when they take down a wishlist of a walk-in to move on to the next customer. I’d guess that in reality, if they like you and you shop often, even in small doses, it can happen whenever.



It’s total spend including quota bags. So if you are getting 2 quota bags in a year or anything with exotic leather the spend is not that hard to reach, but the 3 years part is really testing my patience... Maybe they just don’t like me


----------



## acrowcounted

OuiCestLaVie said:


> So with this change, one can have an SO offer in spring and then in fall again in the same calendar year, but if one gets an SO offer in fall, she can’t get another SO offer in spring next year?


SO seasons are from Fall through Spring now (roughly September to May). Once you place one during that window, your SO has been placed for the current session and the client profile is not eligible until at least the next SO season (ie September) or later depending on individual store rules which can make it longer but generally not shorter barring huge exceptions (which I’ve never heard of happening).


----------



## panthere55

Anyone has color chart for this fall? Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

panthere55 said:


> Anyone has color chart for this fall? Thanks!








						OFFICIAL HERMÈS Special Order Thread. See #8486 for New Season Chart
					

WOWZASSSSS Hun! She is GORJUSSSS!!!!! Congrats! Love anenome!!!  Beautiful!!!! I love anemone. By the way, Do you know when the order for SO in fall 2020 close?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## panthere55

acrowcounted said:


> OFFICIAL HERMÈS Special Order Thread. See #8486 for New Season Chart
> 
> 
> WOWZASSSSS Hun! She is GORJUSSSS!!!!! Congrats! Love anenome!!!  Beautiful!!!! I love anemone. By the way, Do you know when the order for SO in fall 2020 close?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Much obliged thanks


----------



## S2jewels

Here she is after 18 months wait..
K25 malachite/blue paon with brushed gold hardware..

indoor and outdoor pictures..


----------



## acrowcounted

S2jewels said:


> Here she is after 18 months wait..
> K25 malachite/blue paon with brushed gold hardware..
> 
> indoor and outdoor pictures..
> 
> View attachment 4854637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854639


This is gorgeous! Did they do the embossing of your initials before delivery or did you have to accept and pay and then have the artisan add them?


----------



## S2jewels

acrowcounted said:


> This is gorgeous! Did they do the embossing of your initials before delivery or did you have to accept and pay and then have the artisan add them?


Thanks dear.. they did the  initial s before delivery,, but in my boutiqe we also pay 50% deposit when we place the order and 50% when we receive it.


----------



## S2jewels

Hi all..
Today I was in the boutiqe to receive my first SO and my SM offered me a new SO this season but will place it next month as they still didn’t start taking the orders..
I know that I want a kelly Sellier in epsom as the color combination I want only offered in epsom but I can’t decide on the size 25 or 28! 
I never held a 28 Sellier in my hands and even never saw it.. 
I only have 25’s and a 32 but all in Togo.. my first Sellier is my first SO that I received today..

plz help with your thought and if you have pictures comparing sizes..


----------



## S2jewels

A


----------



## Zarie72

acrowcounted said:


> If she placed one in March and one this month, it’s technically a SO for the 2020 session and a SO for the 2021 session, which is not all that uncommon. OP likely won’t be eligible to place another SO until the next SO season which would be next September (barring wild exceptions or policy changes) at the earliest. I personally have placed four SOs in four consecutive SO seasons and I promise I don’t spend all that wildly. Again, it’s about relationships and loyalty, not straight spend.


Yes. I'm not an outrageous spender. But I do buy rtw and other non quota handbags AND I have a great relationship with my SA.


----------



## Dame_de_Luxe

Does anyone know when the NYC Madison store starts their SOs this season?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## DR2014

S2jewels said:


> Hi all..
> Today I was in the boutiqe to receive my first SO and my SM offered me a new SO this season but will place it next month as they still didn’t start taking the orders..
> I know that I want a kelly Sellier in epsom as the color combination I want only offered in epsom but I can’t decide on the size 25 or 28!
> I never held a 28 Sellier in my hands and even never saw it..
> I only have 25’s and a 32 but all in Togo.. my first Sellier is my first SO that I received today..
> 
> plz help with your thought and if you have pictures comparing sizes..


Hi, this thread might help you: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/whats-inside-a-15-20-25-28-and-32-kelly-do-come-and-see.253726/


----------



## S2jewels

DR2014 said:


> Hi, this thread might help you: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/whats-inside-a-15-20-25-28-and-32-kelly-do-come-and-see.253726/


Thank you..


----------



## A.Ali

I am disappointed that they don’t have a yellow option for ostrich nor green.


----------



## wearawishbone

Hi PF! I am over the moon as I have been offered my first SO of the year  The color I've been chasing for months is Magnolia. Would you go K25 sellier epsom or B25 togo? Also, big one, I typically go for GHW. What are thoughts on GHW with Mangolia? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## momoc

wearawishbone said:


> Hi PF! I am over the moon as I have been offered my first SO of the year  The color I've been chasing for months is Magnolia. Would you go K25 sellier epsom or B25 togo? Also, big one, I typically go for GHW. What are thoughts on GHW with Mangolia? Thanks ahead of time!


Magnolia not available for Togo this round (available in chevre, clemence and epsom)


----------



## wearawishbone

momoc said:


> Magnolia not available for Togo this round (available in chevre, clemence and epsom)


Ah you're correct.  So a clemency B25 vs. Epsom K25


----------



## Rhl2987

wearawishbone said:


> Hi PF! I am over the moon as I have been offered my first SO of the year  The color I've been chasing for months is Magnolia. Would you go K25 sellier epsom or B25 togo? Also, big one, I typically go for GHW. What are thoughts on GHW with Mangolia? Thanks ahead of time!


Congratulations! I would do gold with magnolia. Gold with H pinks is hard to come by (non special order) and it's so beautiful.


----------



## olibelli

wearawishbone said:


> Ah you're correct.  So a clemency B25 vs. Epsom K25



Obsessed with the idea of K25 Magnolia GHW   pink with gold is really something special


----------



## wearawishbone

olibelli said:


> Obsessed with the idea of K25 Magnolia GHW   pink with gold is really something special


Yes, I've been thinking the same thing. All the pinks so far I've seen with GHW look amazing. Hoping the epsom takes the color just as well as clemence


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Anyone do a SO with permabrass hardware? If so, would mind sending or posting a few pics?


----------



## csetcos

Just curious- was Lakis available this go round?


----------



## A.Ali

wearawishbone said:


> Ah you're correct.  So a clemency B25 vs. Epsom K25



congrats on the SO. If I were you I would go with the bag I don’t have in chèvr.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Hi, everyone. Does anyone have the official list of lining colors for croc/gator SOs?


----------



## allure244

Dreaming Big said:


> Hi, everyone. Does anyone have the official list of lining colors for croc/gator SOs?


From post #6674 of this thread. I cropped the pic that was kindly posted.
EDIT: I just realized I missed the word lining in your original question.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Thank you, though. 


allure244 said:


> From post #6674 of this thread. I cropped the pic that was kindly posted.
> EDIT: I just realized I missed the word lining in your original question.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Angnov13

Hi anyone has tips how to get offered second SO? Can you share 2nd SO experience? Thankyou. Appreciate it


----------



## angelz629

Hi all,

Please let me know if there is already an existing thread but I was offered a Special Order and am extremely excited!!  Since this may be my one and only chance, I want to use this opportunity to create something that doesn't often come around.  However, I do have my limits.  For example, I'm not planning to do exotics.  I'm considering either a K25 sellier or retourne.  Which is more uncommon?  

I heard that the chevre leather is uncommon for K25.  How does that leather hold up? 

Any examples of a solid exterior color with contrast stitching?  

Any thoughts/advice you can give will be extremely appreciated! Thank you!!


----------



## periogirl28

This is the absolute best advice you can have. 456 pages of intel and everything you need.






						OFFICIAL HERMÈS Special Order Thread. See #8486 for New Season Chart
					

Hi Lovely Tpfers- I am contemplating doing a SO in Kelly 28 sellier or retourne. You advice would be much appreciated.   I want a Kelly 28 in black with brush gold hardware with blue electric interior and outside threading.   I normally wear casual clothing. Mostly black and grays. I want...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Angnov13 said:


> Hi anyone has tips how to get offered second SO? Can you share 2nd SO experience? Thankyou. Appreciate it



I would just politely ask. It never hurts.


----------



## wearawishbone

Angnov13 said:


> Hi anyone has tips how to get offered second SO? Can you share 2nd SO experience? Thankyou. Appreciate it


I politely asked as well as expressed extreme interest in a color not available except via SO


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Angnov13 said:


> Hi anyone has tips how to get offered second SO? Can you share 2nd SO experience? Thankyou. Appreciate it





wearawishbone said:


> I politely asked as well as expressed extreme interest in a color not available except via SO


I second what @wearawishbone said.  I asked for an SO only color and a small size (which is hard to come by in my store). Just placed my second SO last week!


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Do you discuss tPF with your SA?  When I placed my SO, my SA asked if I knew what I wanted before she even told me what was available.  I said that I had a few ideas. She replied "Oh because I guess it was all leaked on tPF! I had a client on her phone the other day looking at what was available!"  I just avoided the topic but I was surprised that someone was so obvious about it.  I should add that my store is very strict and wouldn't allow any pictures of the SO box or the swatches or anything!


----------



## jd5237

Thought I'd share these photos too

Will post more when I get it in person (probably in at least a few months though


----------



## QuelleFromage

jd5237 said:


> Thanks for your reply; actually, FSH and I have been exchanging emails for a while and just wanted additional insight.
> 
> I did receive an email mid June and that went to my junk box but they sent a followup email in August stating that it will be put up for sale Aug 15; that was the email which I received and replied.
> 
> They agreed to hold onto the bag until the end of the year because of COVID but will reevaluate the circumstances when time comes as cases are still very high in France.
> 
> They did send me photos of the bag which is very lovely.
> 
> I also asked if it would be possible for them to send the bag to my home store in Vancouver, Canada but they said they cannot export leather products.
> 
> The reason I posted once again in the forum was because I just wanted to know if anyone had any experiences of FSH being flexible in that they were able to ship the product home because of extenuating circumstances.
> 
> Of course, the best option would be to go in person should there be no global pandemic


It has in the past been possible for Paris stores to ship leather to clients who have a house account and who have wired funds to that account. The good news is shipping charges are either waived or offset by no VAT charged.
I haven't done this in a couple years so it may have changed, but worth asking.
US customs will charge very high duties on shipped items (much higher than entering in person); since Canada has a different duty arrangement with the EU that hopefully won't be the case. In my case it would cost less for me to fly to Paris and pick up a B/K or equivalent than to pay import duty on a shipment 
If you can arrange shipment, check with your customs 

ETA: at least for me the links to the bag do not work


----------



## jd5237

QuelleFromage said:


> It has in the past been possible for Paris stores to ship leather to clients who have a house account and who have wired funds to that account. The good news is shipping charges are either waived or offset by no VAT charged.
> I haven't done this in a couple years so it may have changed, but worth asking.
> US customs will charge very high duties on shipped items (much higher than entering in person); since Canada has a different duty arrangement with the EU that hopefully won't be the case. In my case it would cost less for me to fly to Paris and pick up a B/K or equivalent than to pay import duty on a shipment
> If you can arrange shipment, check with your customs
> 
> ETA: at least for me the links to the bag do not work



Thanks for the info!

Maybe the policy changed or is it a case by case basis since this is what they said:

"Due to the current situation, we can keep your order until end of the year (2020). Unfortunately we are not allowed to ship leather goods."

Do you think it would be better to ask my local SA to see if they can liaise with FSH if they can send it over or it'll be a lost cause since they already said they cannot ship it. However, this was back in August when they said it


----------



## jd5237

QuelleFromage said:


> It has in the past been possible for Paris stores to ship leather to clients who have a house account and who have wired funds to that account. The good news is shipping charges are either waived or offset by no VAT charged.
> I haven't done this in a couple years so it may have changed, but worth asking.
> US customs will charge very high duties on shipped items (much higher than entering in person); since Canada has a different duty arrangement with the EU that hopefully won't be the case. In my case it would cost less for me to fly to Paris and pick up a B/K or equivalent than to pay import duty on a shipment
> If you can arrange shipment, check with your customs
> 
> ETA: at least for me the links to the bag do not work



Fixed links!


----------



## QuelleFromage

jd5237 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> Maybe the policy changed or is it a case by case basis since this is what they said:
> 
> "Due to the current situation, we can keep your order until end of the year (2020). Unfortunately we are not allowed to ship leather goods."
> 
> Do you think it would be better to ask my local SA to see if they can liaise with FSH if they can send it over or it'll be a lost cause since they already said they cannot ship it. However, this was back in August when they said it


Everything H is case by case lol 

Are Canadians allowed in? US residents (even those with additional non US passports like me) aren't, so French stores are holding indefinitely (I hope, argh). I would ask your SA, since Covid seems to not be going away; if they say no and if you can get there, I would try


----------



## jd5237

QuelleFromage said:


> Everything H is case by case lol
> 
> Are Canadians allowed in? US residents (even those with additional non US passports like me) aren't, so French stores are holding indefinitely (I hope, argh). I would ask your SA, since Covid seems to not be going away; if they say no and if you can get there, I would try



Canadians are allowed in with no restriction but when I placed my order, I was studying and living in New York so I gave them a US address; they have a Canadian passport on file so I'm not sure which they're basing it on


----------



## Senbei

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Do you discuss tPF with your SA?  When I placed my SO, my SA asked if I knew what I wanted before she even told me what was available.  I said that I had a few ideas. She replied "Oh because I guess it was all leaked on tPF! I had a client on her phone the other day looking at what was available!"  I just avoided the topic but I was surprised that someone was so obvious about it.  I should add that my store is very strict and wouldn't allow any pictures of the SO box or the swatches or anything!



Yes, my SA knows about tPF and she even knows a few of my friends from here! My SA was okay with me taking pics of the SO box and swatches. My one complaint was that the SO box was missing some current SO season swatches that I was interested in. I also felt a bit rushed because of the restricted appointment slot times due to the COVID procedures but that is understandable.

In all my selection was this: B30 in chevre. Bleu electrique outside, gris perle inside, canari stitching all over, and brushed palladium hardware. 

And now the wait begins.


----------



## Jacksie

Love chevre


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## momoc

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Do you discuss tPF with your SA?  When I placed my SO, my SA asked if I knew what I wanted before she even told me what was available.  I said that I had a few ideas. She replied "Oh because I guess it was all leaked on tPF! I had a client on her phone the other day looking at what was available!"  I just avoided the topic but I was surprised that someone was so obvious about it.  I should add that my store is very strict and wouldn't allow any pictures of the SO box or the swatches or anything!



I think some of them know about tPF for sure. Very often if you Google something related to Hermes (leather comparisons, color comparisons, scarves, other questions...) you will easily find tPF in the first couple results so it’s not that difficult to come across. I think it’s like famous accounts or hashtags on Instagram or Red (for Chinese speaking SAs), SAs are probably very aware that people post info over on those too. I don’t think it’s something you need to hide at all. Of course we do research and learn about H; we are fans of the brand


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Not sure if this is the right thread to ask but it’s SO related... I know SOs are offered twice year but is there a set time frame for SO offer? It sounds to me that lots of US stores are offering SOs already, but my SA just told me that our store still doesn’t know when they will be giving out SO offers or how many. Is this normal? Also for the first half of the year, when are SO offered in general? TIA!


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Senbei said:


> Yes, my SA knows about tPF and she even knows a few of my friends from here! My SA was okay with me taking pics of the SO box and swatches. My one complaint was that the SO box was missing some current SO season swatches that I was interested in. I also felt a bit rushed because of the restricted appointment slot times due to the COVID procedures but that is understandable.
> 
> In all my selection was this: B30 in chevre. Bleu electrique outside, gris perle inside, canari stitching all over, and brushed palladium hardware.
> 
> And now the wait begins.


Thanks for your reply! Your SO sounds amazing! I can't wait to see pics when it arrives! Hopefully not too long!


----------



## Blueskybasin

SO deliveries are coming in thick and fast at the moment. Just had another two arrive .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blueskybasin said:


> SO deliveries are coming in thick and fast at the moment. Just had another two arrive .


 Wow! 2 SO's???? Do tell specs. 
My boutique says they haven't received a store shipment (new stock) in 2 months. I'm hoping mine is coming in the next wave of boxes!


----------



## Blueskybasin

This one was from two years ago. B30 Blue Paon Chevre, Rose Tyrien interior, Rose Sheharazade stitching with BGHW


----------



## Blueskybasin

And this was a three year wait! K28 Sellier, Etoupe Chevre, Rose Extreme interior, natural stitching and BGHW.


----------



## Senbei

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Thanks for your reply! Your SO sounds amazing! I can't wait to see pics when it arrives! Hopefully not too long!



Thank you! I’m watching the other thread now, I hope yours doesn’t take too long either.


----------



## allure244

Dreaming Big said:


> Hi, everyone. Does anyone have the official list of lining colors for croc/gator SOs?


Here ya go. Thank you to ig account sparkledolll for sharing.


----------



## Angelian

allure244 said:


> Here ya go. Thank you to ig account sparkledolll for sharing.
> 
> View attachment 4862933


Thanks for sharing. Did she share the other side as well? There is a back to these cards (for lining showing the reds, greens and purple).


----------



## allure244

Angelian said:


> Thanks for sharing. Did she share the other side as well? There is a back to these cards (for lining showing the reds, greens and purple).


Sorry, I did not see her post the other side of the card


----------



## surfer

Wow 2-3 years!! So much patience you have. Enjoy them!


----------



## Senbei

Blueskybasin said:


> And this was a three year wait! K28 Sellier, Etoupe Chevre, Rose Extreme interior, natural stitching and BGHW.



Wow! Well worth the wait. I feel like we don’t get enough examples of chevre etoupe. So beautiful and congrats! If I get to do an SO again one day I just might do etoupe!


----------



## Les Tambours

And - boom - I am out of the game:- 
per Angelian 'Kelly Retourné: no longer available in size 40'

and that's the only bag I'm interested in

I have no idea how you ladies cope with the micro sizes! I need a bag to carry stuff around. Looking forward to the catwalk show this coming weekend though - some new object of desire may appear


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello ladies, i put my SO today. It is : mini kelly in chevre leather, bicolor with the main color gris perle and rose lipstick, brushed gold hardware,105cm straps. Im usually only using netral color bags(black,gold,grey). My doubt is, is gris perle coming as chalk white or abit of grey abit? When i chose the color it seems nice together. My perfect combo will be etain and craie but its only on epsom and i prefer chevre over epsom in hope i can squeeze abit my phone on mini kelly. Does gris perle color transfer?Thank you everyone


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I did *@Angelian*
  
I'm not getting an exotic SO but have a few friends who are so I captured the posts...


----------



## Angelian

Les Tambours said:


> And - boom - I am out of the game:-
> per Angelian 'Kelly Retourné: no longer available in size 40'
> 
> and that's the only bag I'm interested in
> 
> I have no idea how you ladies cope with the micro sizes! I need a bag to carry stuff around. Looking forward to the catwalk show this coming weekend though - some new object of desire may appear


Oh I’m so sorry! Go for a K35 as your SO to change it up? 



Israeli_Flava said:


> I did *@Angelian*
> 
> I'm not getting an exotic SO but have a few friends who are so I captured the posts...
> 
> View attachment 4863894
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863896
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863897


Thank you IF! (Not getting an exotic SO either, but just not a fan of missing intel and I didn’t take a pic myself.)


----------



## tonkamama

I am just curious is it true that this year SO can have special fun stamps or is only available in Asia?  Also can a SO be stamped with full name instead of just initials, and initial on sangles?   Thank you.


----------



## dakotady

tonkamama said:


> I am just curious is it true that this year SO can have special fun stamps or is only available in Asia?  Also can a SO be stamped with full name instead of just initials, and initial on sangles?   Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4863929



Was in store (in US) a couple weeks ago placing my SO but not aware of the special stamps. But that looks really cute!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> I am just curious is it true that this year SO can have special fun stamps or is only available in Asia?  Also can a SO be stamped with full name instead of just initials, and initial on sangles?   Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4863929


So jealous if it's true! Might be only Asia since they pay deposit???
But I will def request my name on my B once my SO arrives hahhahaha


----------



## wearawishbone

Hi PF! Didn't see it on the a la carte list but are box or barenia faubourg leather ever options for SO's?


----------



## acrowcounted

wearawishbone said:


> Hi PF! Didn't see it on the a la carte list but are box or barenia faubourg leather ever options for SO's?


Nope. Push orders only.


----------



## Meta

tonkamama said:


> I am just curious is it true that this year SO can have special fun stamps or is only available in Asia?  Also can a SO be stamped with full name instead of just initials, and initial on sangles?   Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4863929


It's not exclusive to Asia. It's a new offering for this new round of SO (offered in silver or gold foil stamp or as a blind heat stamp). No, I don't think full names are permitted, only initials? (Someone feel free to correct me on this.) There are only certain spots on a bag where the embossing is allowed (e.g., Clochette, front flap underneath the turnlock when bag is buckled, shoulder strap) and it varies by the bag design if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> It's not exclusive to Asia. It's a new offering for this new round of SO. No, I don't think full names are permitted, only initials. There are certain spots on a bag where the embossing is allowed.


And despite being pictured above, I do not believe sangles are one of the placement choices, correct? Also, SOs placed this round would not be produced and delivered yet, so those initials on the sangles were likely done after the fact.


----------



## Angelian

tonkamama said:


> I am just curious is it true that this year SO can have special fun stamps or is only available in Asia?  Also can a SO be stamped with full name instead of just initials, and initial on sangles?   Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4863929


Not only in Asia (I’m in Europe). 
Additional pic (not mine, from IG).


----------



## acrowcounted

Angelian said:


> Not only in Asia (I’m in Europe).
> Additional pic (not mine, from IG).
> View attachment 4864021


I can attest to the fact that USA has it as well.


----------



## Blueskybasin

surfer said:


> Wow 2-3 years!! So much patience you have. Enjoy them!


Thanks so much! I couldn't believe how long they took seeing as one of my previous ones only took 5 weeks!


----------



## Blueskybasin

Senbei said:


> Wow! Well worth the wait. I feel like we don’t get enough examples of chevre etoupe. So beautiful and congrats! If I get to do an SO again one day I just might do etoupe!


It really is lovely in chevre, very different tone to the other leathers. Let's hope you won't have to wait 3 years if you do choose it!


----------



## surfer

Blueskybasin said:


> Thanks so much! I couldn't believe how long they took seeing as one of my previous ones only took 5 weeks!


5 weeks?!!!! Wow.
I am waiting for mine from March


----------



## Blueskybasin

surfer said:


> 5 weeks?!!!! Wow.
> I am waiting for mine from March


It was definitely shocking! Perhaps it was quick because that one was a constance.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Les Tambours

Angelian said:


> Oh I’m so sorry! Go for a K35 as your SO to change it up?
> 
> Ah, bless you. I have a Kelly 35 retourne and love it to bits but struggle to fit in everything I want for a day trip out.
> BUT - just goes to show that all here should follow their dreams and place their orders when they have the finances and the opportunity!


----------



## lovefordiamonds

My SO placed April 2019 just arrived last week so took 17 months! Can't wait to go get her!


----------



## Bellub

Please move this to the rigth thread where appropriate ‍♀️
Hi all I have a question about SO. Just some background first.
I have started my h Journey about 3 - 4 years ago. Have been lucky to bring home 1 b30,  1 k 28 and 1 C18 plus misc bags and accessories over the years so my purchase record is about 1:0.8 spending (depending on if you count non bck bag purchases like picotin, lindy, etc)  spread over different things. Recently I bought my first RTW piece which I know most SA appreciates and helps with profile. In casual chatting with my SA, she mentioned there is a b25 of my wish color on the list that she will try to subject request for me. She also mentioned she would put my name in for SO order consideration which I have expressed interest but never offered yet. She gave Me the sense that there is some hope in getting one of these two and I’d be equally happy with either. It’s been one week and I haven’t heard back so I wonder if she is actually waiting for me to buy something significant before she would offer? I know SO season is here so I am getting a bit anxious...

thanks for any insight here ❤️


----------



## mibonbon

Hi lovely TPFers! Can anyone shed some light on how many letters we can stamp on an SO? Are we allowed to place the initials anywhere we choose? TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

mibonbon said:


> Hi lovely TPFers! Can anyone shed some light on how many letters we can stamp on an SO? Are we allowed to place the initials anywhere we choose? TIA!


There are 2-3 very specific places where they can be put, depending on the bag style, but generally they are: on the flap in the center beneath the HW, on the clochette, or on the strap (Kellys). From looking at the form posted in a prior post, looks like up to eight characters but you’d need to check with your SA. I also believe the stamping must be further approved by higher management even though it is a SO option.


----------



## Summerof89

tonkamama said:


> I am just curious is it true that this year SO can have special fun stamps or is only available in Asia?  Also can a SO be stamped with full name instead of just initials, and initial on sangles?   Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4863929


may I ask if this combo is RP and GA with BGHW? many thanks


----------



## mibonbon

acrowcounted said:


> There are 2-3 very specific places where they can be put, depending on the bag style, but generally they are: on the flap in the center beneath the HW, on the clochette, or on the strap (Kellys). From looking at the form posted in a prior post, looks like up to eight characters but you’d need to check with your SA. I also believe the stamping must be further approved by higher management even though it is a SO option.


Thank you for the reply! Up to 8 characters is quite a lot! I wonder if anyone would emboss so many. I have only seen 2 or 3 initials at the most. Quite interesting to know what we have the options!


----------



## Dreaming Big

allure244 said:


> Here ya go. Thank you to ig account sparkledolll for sharing.
> 
> View attachment 4862933


Thank you so much.


----------



## Angelian

Wondering, anyone in Europe able to place their SO yet?


----------



## Tasha1

Angelian said:


> Wondering, anyone in Europe able to place their SO yet?



I was offered to place a SO but I have to think what I want


----------



## Bouleke

Angelian said:


> Wondering, anyone in Europe able to place their SO yet?


I placed my so last Friday (in France). Kelly 28 sellier, Colour anémone, interior bleu electrique, stichting bleu electrique, brushed gold hardware. But thinking about changing the bleu electrique into bleu saphir... What do you think?


----------



## Angelian

Tasha1 said:


> I was offered to place a SO but I have to think what I want


Didn’t you mention before your store didn’t do SOs? Did you switch stores?
And did you go into the store to place the SO/put in the order, but have to think about it you mean? Or haven’t been in yet?


----------



## Angelian

Bouleke said:


> I placed my so last Friday (in France). Kelly 28 sellier, Colour anémone, interior bleu electrique, stichting bleu electrique, brushed gold hardware. But thinking about changing the bleu electrique into bleu saphir... What do you think?


Congrats, sounds beautiful! What leather, chèvre? 
Any reason why you now are second-guessing your initial choice?
I think I would prefer the bleu electrique stitch on anémone to keep it more fresh (saphir stitch is quite a bit darker), and change only the interior to saphir to have just one pop colour on the bag, but it’s all so personal!! Choices can be a curse. Trust your own instincts and don’t rely too much (or not at all) on other people’s opinions.


----------



## Bouleke

Angelian said:


> Congrats, sounds beautiful! What leather, chèvre?
> Any reason why you now are second-guessing your initial choice?
> I think I would prefer the bleu electrique stitch on anémone to keep it more fresh (saphir stitch is quite a bit darker), and change only the interior to saphir to have just one pop colour on the bag, but it’s all so personal!! Choices can be a curse. Trust your own instincts and don’t rely too much (or not at all) on other people’s opinions.


I chose epsom. Normally i always make safe choices... My husband and SA encouraged me this time. They told me that an interior in Blue saphir would take down the ‘richness‘of the anémone coloured extérior. You know what i mean?


----------



## Cool Gal

As I promised...Sorry, I finally get a chance to reveal it today, too busy at the moment...Happy Sunday, All!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Tasha1

Angelian said:


> Didn’t you mention before your store didn’t do SOs? Did you switch stores?



I moved to another country, visited a local boutique, got acquainted with the SM, told him my unsuccessful attempt and he said there was no problem for my SO ordered in this store.
Actually I have some ideas  which colours but not sure about , next week I am going to the boutique to talk.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Cool Gal said:


> As I promised...Sorry, I finally get a chance to reveal it today, too busy at the moment...Happy Sunday, All!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867982
> View attachment 4867984


This is so beautiful


----------



## Notorious Pink

Blueskybasin said:


> This one was from two years ago. B30 Blue Paon Chevre, Rose Tyrien interior, Rose Sheharazade stitching with BGHW
> View attachment 4861902



twins (except different stitching)!


----------



## Angelian

Bouleke said:


> I chose epsom. Normally i always make safe choices... My husband and SA encouraged me this time. They told me that an interior in Blue saphir would take down the ‘richness‘of the anémone coloured extérior. You know what i mean?


I do know what you mean. But don’t think I agree and do not want to influence you any further. 
Maybe it’s a matter of deciding if it’s them saying you make safe choices, but you actually don’t perceive it that way and love your choices without regrets? Versus you yourself feel you should make less safe choices and trust your taste of your husband and SA in getting you out of your comfort zone a bit in this, while also being almost certain you will love the outcome? So, very personal! 
Either way, good luck!


----------



## Angelian

Tasha1 said:


> I moved to another country, visited a local boutique, got acquainted with the SM, told him my unsuccessful attempt and he said there was no problem for my SO ordered in this store.
> Actually I have some ideas  which colours but not sure about , next week I am going to the boutique to talk.


Okay gotcha. Good luck with your SO.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bouleke said:


> I chose epsom. Normally i always make safe choices... My husband and SA encouraged me this time. They told me that an interior in Blue saphir would take down the ‘richness‘of the anémone coloured extérior. You know what i mean?


You can't even see the interior of a Kelly very well dear. Stick with BE, it's dark inside the bag and the pop color is easier to see. Plus BE is prettier anyway IMO    Jewel tones are stunning!!!


----------



## Cool Gal

Notorious Pink said:


> This is so beautiful


Thank you! I love it too


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> twins (except different stitching)!
> 
> View attachment 4868044


I melt every time I see this SO omggggg
Love it to bits!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Cool Gal said:


> As I promised...Sorry, I finally get a chance to reveal it today, too busy at the moment...Happy Sunday, All!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867982
> View attachment 4867984


Lovely choice!!! This is a forever Kelly combo!!! Enjoy dear!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

S2jewels said:


> Here she is after 18 months wait..
> K25 malachite/blue paon with brushed gold hardware..
> 
> indoor and outdoor pictures..
> 
> View attachment 4854637
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854638
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854639


Wow I have never seen this combo! Lovely dear she really pops!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blueskybasin said:


> And this was a three year wait! K28 Sellier, Etoupe Chevre, Rose Extreme interior, natural stitching and BGHW.
> View attachment 4861912
> 
> View attachment 4861914


Oh wow how did I miss this!!! Exquisite combo!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Blueskybasin said:


> This one was from two years ago. B30 Blue Paon Chevre, Rose Tyrien interior, Rose Sheharazade stitching with BGHW
> View attachment 4861902


TWO SO IN A ROW?!!!! Oh lucky day!!! Both are soooo worth the wait dear!!! Love CHEVRE!!!!!


----------



## Cool Gal

Notorious Pink said:


> twins (except different stitching)!
> 
> View attachment 4868044


Prettiest bright color I’ve ever seen!


----------



## Cool Gal

Israeli_Flava said:


> Lovely choice!!! This is a forever Kelly combo!!! Enjoy dear!


Thank you dear


----------



## Bouleke

Israeli_Flava said:


> You can't even see the interior of a Kelly very well dear. Stick with BE, it's dark inside the bag and the pop color is easier to see. Plus BE is prettier anyway IMO    Jewel tones are stunning!!!


Thank you, I will stay with my first choice!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

Angelian said:


> Congrats, sounds beautiful! What leather, chèvre?
> Any reason why you now are second-guessing your initial choice?
> I think I would prefer the bleu electrique stitch on anémone to keep it more fresh (saphir stitch is quite a bit darker), and change only the interior to saphir to have just one pop colour on the bag, but it’s all so personal!! Choices can be a curse. Trust your own instincts and don’t rely too much (or not at all) on other people’s opinions.


There are a couple recent Anémone/BE Kellys on this forum to helps you get an idea. I like BE stitching with BE interior (I have it with raisin). Bleu Saphir interior is still quite a bright blue (BS in chèvre is a bright jewel tone - I have a Kelly with a BS interior also), but there is less purple in Bleu Saphir and IMHO it won't complement the other colors quite as well.


----------



## mugenprincess

Hello everyone! I'm placing my first ever SO this weekend and set on doing a mini K in Magnolia Chevre with brushed PHW, if it's available. Would love to hear suggestions on an interior color! I was initially thinking some sort of blue or a gray. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## Bouleke

QuelleFromage said:


> There are a couple recent Anémone/BE Kellys on this forum to helps you get an idea. I like BE stitching with BE interior (I have it with raisin). Bleu Saphir interior is still quite a bright blue (BS in chèvre is a bright jewel tone - I have a Kelly with a BS interior also), but there is less purple in Bleu Saphir and IMHO it won't complement the other colors quite as well.


Thank you very much for your support! I did my ‘homework’ yesterday and I am very very happy with my choice of anemone and BE. I found indeed a lot of beautiful bags on this forum. The colours are very complementary. Now the waiting game can begin !


----------



## A.Ali

mugenprincess said:


> Hello everyone! I'm placing my first ever SO this weekend and set on doing a mini K in Magnolia Chevre with brushed PHW, if it's available. Would love to hear suggestions on an interior color! I was initially thinking some sort of blue or a gray. Any thoughts would be appreciated!



I would go with a yellow interior color to make it pop even more. My options for interior colors would be:

1-Jaune Ambre or Lime
2-Raisin
3-Rouge H
4-Blue Hydra.

In my opinion a mini Kelly is a bag you want to show off which is why I would go with a yellow interior. My favorite yellow is Jaune Ambre but I am not sure if you can choose it in Chevre.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

tonkamama said:


> I am just curious is it true that this year SO can have special fun stamps or is only available in Asia?  Also can a SO be stamped with full name instead of just initials, and initial on sangles?   Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4863929


This is the info I found regarding SLGs: Up to 8 characters. Choose from a maximum of 3 letters, 1 esperluette (and), dots (.), dashes (-) and/or 1 Hermes symbol. I wonder if the same is true for bags? So fun to create something really special.... I know I will certainly request this when my SO arrives.


----------



## corgimom11

corgimom11 said:


> I can confirm Bleu Hydra is an interior too because that is what I ordered last week.



total false alarm on this and I am wrong wrong wrong apparently! I had to amend my SO order upon final director review as this is indeed NOT an interior option! I am sure you guys all figured that out already, but just to make sure I keep myself honest on this thread.

I updated my SO to Birkin 30, chevre, bleu saphir exterior, rouge grenat interior, tonal stitch, brushed palladium hardware.


----------



## mugenprincess

A.Ali said:


> I would go with a yellow interior color to make it pop even more. My options for interior colors would be:
> 
> 1-Jaune Ambre or Lime
> 2-Raisin
> 3-Rouge H
> 4-Blue Hydra.
> 
> In my opinion a mini Kelly is a bag you want to show off which is why I would go with a yellow interior. My favorite yellow is Jaune Ambre but I am not sure if you can choose it in Chevre.


Thanks for the suggestions! I love the lime color but never even considered it as an interior! I will add that to the running


----------



## H Ever After

I’m planning my exotic SO and have decided on a shiny alligator K25 in vert emeraude. I’d love some advice on interior color please! Colors I’m considering are jaune ambre, rose mexico, and rose pourpre.

Also, any thoughts on brushed vs shiny gold hardware for a shiny exotic bag? Thank you!


----------



## A.Ali

H Ever After said:


> I’m planning my exotic SO and have decided on a shiny alligator K25 in vert emeraude. I’d love some advice on interior color please! Colors I’m considering are jaune ambre, rose mexico, and rose pourpre.
> 
> Also, any thoughts on brushed vs shiny gold hardware for a shiny exotic bag? Thank you!


I would definitely go with Jaune Amber and shiny hardware.


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Finally picked her up! Introducing my etain & anenome K28 in togo with brushed gold hardware


----------



## stylemeter

lovefordiamonds said:


> Finally picked her up! Introducing my etain & anenome K28 in togo with brushed gold hardware
> View attachment 4871096


Stunning


----------



## cravin

Bouleke said:


> I placed my so last Friday (in France). Kelly 28 sellier, Colour anémone, interior bleu electrique, stichting bleu electrique, brushed gold hardware. But thinking about changing the bleu electrique into bleu saphir... What do you think?



Wife's bag is very similar.  Here is the thread if you'd like to see some pictures.






						Dear ma’am that did not want her SO
					

My wife thanks you from the bottom of her heart for her Christmas present.    Wife hasn’t been using her Birkin much but doesn’t take her Kelly off and since day 1 has been asking for a purple bag.   My SA quickly escorts us into a fitting room.  Comes back with a nice big Orange box.  Tells us...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Bouleke

cravin said:


> Wife's bag is very similar.  Here is the thread if you'd like to see some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear ma’am that did not want her SO
> 
> 
> My wife thanks you from the bottom of her heart for her Christmas present.    Wife hasn’t been using her Birkin much but doesn’t take her Kelly off and since day 1 has been asking for a purple bag.   My SA quickly escorts us into a fitting room.  Comes back with a nice big Orange box.  Tells us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you, that is very kind. The bag looks wonderful! A true jewel! Although i have never seen an anémone Kelly in real life, i felt in love with the colour


----------



## stylemeter

cravin said:


> Wife's bag is very similar.  Here is the thread if you'd like to see some pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear ma’am that did not want her SO
> 
> 
> My wife thanks you from the bottom of her heart for her Christmas present.    Wife hasn’t been using her Birkin much but doesn’t take her Kelly off and since day 1 has been asking for a purple bag.   My SA quickly escorts us into a fitting room.  Comes back with a nice big Orange box.  Tells us...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


It’s gorgeous... thx I also placed an so with anemone and blue electric in chèvre with rose stitching and was having second thoughts but seeing these pretty pics just removed all doubts ! Thx a ton


----------



## Tasha1

Today I have succeeded in placing my first SO, the Birkin 30 outside Bleu Saphir, inside Rose Pourpre
Funny, but I have been the first customer with a SO this year

And my purchase history is not big, I have been their customer for 2 months.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mp4

tonkamama said:


> I am just curious is it true that this year SO can have special fun stamps or is only available in Asia?  Also can a SO be stamped with full name instead of just initials, and initial on sangles?   Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4863929



Gah!  I desperately want the shooting star!!  I hope they will offer this for existing SO bags.  I have not been offered another SO and honestly I‘m pretty satisfied at the moment.


----------



## csetcos

Israeli_Flava said:


> This is the info I found regarding SLGs: Up to 8 characters. Choose from a maximum of 3 letters, 1 esperluette (and), dots (.), dashes (-) and/or 1 Hermes symbol. I wonder if the same is true for bags? So fun to create something really special.... I know I will certainly request this when my SO arrives.


Yes- true for SO bags 


mp4 said:


> Gah!  I desperately want the shooting star!!  I hope they will offer this for existing SO bags.  I have not been offered another SO and honestly I‘m pretty satisfied at the moment.


Yes, offered for SO bags


----------



## QuelleFromage

xxx


----------



## acrowcounted

csetcos said:


> Yes- true for SO bags
> 
> Yes, offered for SO bags


Both of the posters that you quoted are referring to SO bags that they ordered in previous SO seasons prior to the current one where this has been made an option for the first time. My guess would be that it would not be retroactively available as they would likely have to send the bag away to Paris or wherever for stamping. I would think it would be akin to someone asking for any bag purchased at H to be stamped, which I believe would be met with an apologetic “no” response. It’s worth asking one’s SA if they are truly interested and willing to be without the bag for some time while it is done but I wouldn’t get my hopes up.


----------



## acrowcounted

QuelleFromage said:


> So funny that no one wanted shooting star bags and now you can just order it. I kind of miss when it meant something special.


It’s a different shooting star graphic than previously used.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

acrowcounted said:


> Both of the posters that you quoted are referring to SO bags that they ordered in previous SO seasons prior to the current one where this has been made an option for the first time. My guess would be that it would not be retroactively available as they would likely have to send the bag away to Paris or wherever for stamping. I would think it would be akin to someone asking for any bag purchased at H to be stamped, which I believe would be met with an apologetic “no” response. It’s worth asking one’s SA if they are truly interested and willing to be without the bag for some time while it is done but I wouldn’t get my hopes up.


I asked for heat stamping on my clouchette when I placed my current SO at the boutique I shop with now. I was told it can be done once the bag arrives (after the fact). I had my rose shocking birkin heat stamped in Paris when I shopped elsewhere, but diff SM so diff approach to heat stamping I guess. Anyway, I would like to have my clouchette stamped on the SO I am waiting to arrive, so I would imagine that they will allow the clouchette to be sent to NYC to be stamped. That was offered as a solution by my SA. Not sure but I will inquire about it again. Otherwise I can take the bag to NYC myself in person... I believe NYC was able to do this in the past. Not sure if they will allow the new stamp options but I don't see why they would poo poo that request just bc my order was placed in 2019. Guess we shall see bc I will pursue.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Israeli_Flava said:


> I asked for heat stamping on my clouchette when I placed my current SO at the boutique I shop with now. I was told it can be done once the bag arrives (after the fact). I had my rose shocking birkin heat stamped in Paris when I shopped elsewhere, but diff SM so diff approach to heat stamping I guess. Anyway, I would like to have my clouchette stamped on the SO I am waiting to arrive, so I would imagine that they will allow the clouchette to be sent to NYC to be stamped. That was offered as a solution by my SA. Not sure but I will inquire about it again. Otherwise I can take the bag to NYC myself in person... I believe NYC was able to do this in the past. Not sure if they will allow the new stamp options but I don't see why they would poo poo that request just bc my order was placed in 2019. Guess we shall see bc I will pursue.


I've gotten my bags stamped in NY after the fact, too, both last year and recently. They do it while you wait (obv now you have to make an appointment). I am certain you can get your initials....haven't asked for the other, newer stamps.


----------



## Fr3iya

Placed my first ever SO a couple of weeks back .
I wanted something really special for my first SO but wanted to keep to neutral colours hence: 
B30 Sellier in Epsom Nata with Noir(black) sides and straps, Gris Perle stitching, BGHW and initials + heart locket stamp (under flap).
(As you can see, I went all out making it a very obvious SO. Totally milking it! )
This thread was really useful for me for research (thx guys!) hence I went through all the details with my SA in just 15-20 minutes. I was contemplating between craie or trench for the main colour at first but decided on Nata once I laid my eyes on the luxurious cream colour with a hint of pink hue.  
Let the waiting begin!!!!


----------



## csetcos

acrowcounted said:


> Both of the posters that you quoted are referring to SO bags that they ordered in previous SO seasons prior to the current one where this has been made an option for the first time. My guess would be that it would not be retroactively available as they would likely have to send the bag away to Paris or wherever for stamping. I would think it would be akin to someone asking for any bag purchased at H to be stamped, which I believe would be met with an apologetic “no” response. It’s worth asking one’s SA if they are truly interested and willing to be without the bag for some time while it is done but I wouldn’t get my hopes up.


Our store actually does not encourage heat stamping and says that all can be done after the fact.  In fact, heat stamping will be done regardless of SO or not.  Our store had a special event where they were doing heat stamping on items of your choice but since it was so popular, we were limited to 2 items and then we could send off the rest to be stamped without a problem.  This can be done at any time.  I’ve done this a few times with SLGs like Tarmacs even.


Israeli_Flava said:


> I asked for heat stamping on my clouchette when I placed my current SO at the boutique I shop with now. I was told it can be done once the bag arrives (after the fact). I had my rose shocking birkin heat stamped in Paris when I shopped elsewhere, but diff SM so diff approach to heat stamping I guess. Anyway, I would like to have my clouchette stamped on the SO I am waiting to arrive, so I would imagine that they will allow the clouchette to be sent to NYC to be stamped. That was offered as a solution by my SA. Not sure but I will inquire about it again. Otherwise I can take the bag to NYC myself in person... I believe NYC was able to do this in the past. Not sure if they will allow the new stamp options but I don't see why they would poo poo that request just bc my order was placed in 2019. Guess we shall see bc I will pursue.


Yes, you are correct!  I was told the same- depending on where a person is, they will send it off to NY or BH.


QuelleFromage said:


> I've gotten my bags stamped in NY after the fact, too, both last year and recently. They do it while you wait (obv now you have to make an appointment). I am certain you can get your initials....haven't asked for the other, newer stamps.


Yes!  Exactly this.  You can even send items to them through your store and they will do this.  Spot on.


----------



## Angelian

csetcos said:


> Our store actually does not encourage heat stamping and says that all can be done after the fact.  In fact, heat stamping will be done regardless of SO or not.  Our store had a special event where they were doing heat stamping on items of your choice but since it was so popular, we were limited to 2 items and then we could send off the rest to be stamped without a problem.  This can be done at any time.  I’ve done this a few times with SLGs like Tarmacs even.
> 
> Yes, you are correct!  I was told the same- depending on where a person is, they will send it off to NY or BH.
> 
> Yes!  Exactly this.  You can even send items to them through your store and they will do this.  Spot on.


What most people would like to know here is if these* new SO symbols* can be embossed after the fact. Yes, initials can be stamped anytime on probably anything, new item or not nor restricted to SOs. 
I would expect/hope these eight symbols are exclusive to newly placed SOs, otherwise it would be kind of beside the point. Adding your initials is a way to personalize, symbols are a different matter, more of a mark (like the horse shoe) that hopefully is limited to SOs only (be it bags, or the new option to SO a bastia or calvi). That’s how I see it. Who knows, if they do allow it after the fact, maybe only combined with your initials. Guess we’ll find out in due time when someone knows for sure and shares here.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

csetcos said:


> Our store actually does not encourage heat stamping and says that all can be done after the fact.  In fact, heat stamping will be done regardless of SO or not.  Our store had a special event where they were doing heat stamping on items of your choice but since it was so popular, we were limited to 2 items and then we could send off the rest to be stamped without a problem.  This can be done at any time.  I’ve done this a few times with SLGs like Tarmacs even.
> 
> Yes, you are correct!  I was told the same- depending on where a person is, they will send it off to NY or BH.
> 
> Yes!  Exactly this.  You can even send items to them through your store and they will do this.  Spot on.


Thanks hun!! That was helpful!
Hope my SO arrives soon so I can do this!!!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

csetcos said:


> Our store actually does not encourage heat stamping and says that all can be done after the fact.  In fact, heat stamping will be done regardless of SO or not.  Our store had a special event where they were doing heat stamping on items of your choice but since it was so popular, we were limited to 2 items and then we could send off the rest to be stamped without a problem.  This can be done at any time.  I’ve done this a few times with SLGs like Tarmacs even.
> 
> Yes, you are correct!  I was told the same- depending on where a person is, they will send it off to NY or BH.
> 
> Yes!  Exactly this.  You can even send items to them through your store and they will do this.  Spot on.


Exactly. Doesn't need to be an SO. As long as it's leather and has room they will stamp it. Since the "new" stamps are definitely there at the flagships, I wouldn't be surprised if it's possible to get them ex post facto. Probably depends on craftsperson relationship, too, like everything else. 
I should know more after next week, and if so will advise.


----------



## westcoastgal

lovefordiamonds said:


> Finally picked her up! Introducing my etain & anenome K28 in togo with brushed gold hardware
> View attachment 4871096


Gorgeous!


----------



## westcoastgal

acrowcounted said:


> It’s a different shooting star graphic than previously used.


I believe I previously read that the star stamp used to mean that the craftsperson had made the bag for him/herself as their final project upon completing their training.


----------



## westcoastgal

Angelian said:


> What most people would like to know here is if these* new SO symbols* can be embossed after the fact. Yes, initials can be stamped anytime on probably anything, new item or not nor restricted to SOs.
> I would expect/hope these eight symbols are exclusive to newly placed SOs, otherwise it would be kind of beside the point. Adding your initials is a way to personalize, symbols are a different matter, more of a mark (like the horse shoe) that hopefully is limited to SOs only (be it bags, or the new option to SO a bastia or calvi). That’s how I see it. Who knows, if they do allow it after the fact, maybe only combined with your initials. Guess we’ll find out in due time when someone knows for sure and shares here.


The rule might also be applied inconsistently.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hanash

lvisland said:


> Yes I’ve had that happen with a previous SO, but learned my lesson. Now I only pick timeless colors from H that aren’t too trendy!
> 
> I don’t reach for my Birkins anymore. At all. I’ve rehomed several. I only use bags with straps, especially now with the constant need to apply hand sanitizer!!
> 
> I’m totally stuck on whether I should keep this beauty or let her go



Did you keep this bag? It’s amazing!! Do you have photos of the interior?


----------



## mp4

Cool Gal said:


> As I promised...Sorry, I finally get a chance to reveal it today, too busy at the moment...Happy Sunday, All!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867982
> View attachment 4867984



gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Angelian

westcoastgal said:


> The rule might also be applied inconsistently.


Yes. As with almost anything H. But first we need to know what the rule is here. It’s all just speculating for now by everyone.


----------



## QuelleFromage

westcoastgal said:


> The rule might also be applied inconsistently.


Which rule?


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> Which rule?


If there was a “rule,” which is speculation at this point, it might also be applied inconsistently.


----------



## jd5237

Update: FSH was really understanding of my situation and said they will hold my bag until I am able to visit Paris rather than just the end of 2020; really kind of them to do so


----------



## QuelleFromage

westcoastgal said:


> If there was a “rule,” which is speculation at this point, it might also be applied inconsistently.


I was asking genuinely because I didn't see anyone mention any "rule" about SOs. I guess we're still talking about the stamps? At any rate, ALL H rules are applied inconsistently


----------



## westcoastgal

We always say H “rules” are  inconsistent so I was just joking a bit by saying that.  I think the discussion was about stamps and if newly purchased pieces could get a new non-letter (e.g. star or heart) stamp. I’d like to add one too if it’s possible.


----------



## QuelleFromage

westcoastgal said:


> We always say H “rules” are  inconsistent so I was just joking a bit by saying that.  I think the discussion was about stamps and if newly purchased pieces could get a new non-letter (e.g. star or heart) stamp. I’d like to add one too if it’s possible.


No worries. I realized I missed some posts as I have some folks hidden  I'll ask one of the artisans; as I mentioned, I know they have the actual stamps already, so are certainly expected to add them post-sale (as in, the stamps can be added in NY/LA at least, not just Paris). Whether that'll be SO-only, don't know yet.


----------



## lvstratus

tonkamama said:


> I am just curious is it true that this year SO can have special fun stamps or is only available in Asia?  Also can a SO be stamped with full name instead of just initials, and initial on sangles?   Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4863929



These stamps are available in the UK too.


----------



## GGNoodles

corgimom11 said:


> I was able to place my first SO today
> 
> A lot of it is a bit of a blur for me, and I can't really "share out" a lot of info because I had to literally look over my SA's shoulder on their phone to place my order and I was just really focused on making sure I picked the perfect options for me!
> 
> The only thing that I really do recall interior option wise that would be of interest to this group is Rose Mexico was on that list. I'm not much of a pink person so I didn't take too much note other than that.


OMG. That is gorgeous color, is it also offered as main color as well?


----------



## acrowcounted

GGNoodles said:


> OMG. That is gorgeous color, is it also offered as main color as well?


No.


----------



## GGNoodles

acrowcounted said:


> No.


 That is a gorgeous color. One can only hope. This year, despite all horrible things happening in the world around us, selfishly I have noticed it’s easier to get the attention of SAs and find rare trophies.


----------



## GGNoodles

acrowcounted said:


> No.


Did you happen to get a snap shot of a la carte colors available?


----------



## acrowcounted

GGNoodles said:


> Did you happen to get a snap shot of a la carte colors available?


It is all in this thread. Here are the exterior colors. Interior colors are a few pages later.





						OFFICIAL HERMÈS Special Order Thread. See #8486 for New Season Chart
					

WOWZASSSSS Hun! She is GORJUSSSS!!!!! Congrats! Love anenome!!!  Beautiful!!!! I love anemone. By the way, Do you know when the order for SO in fall 2020 close?




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GGNoodles

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yes dear I agree with everything you said here!
> That is why I always choose Chevre for SO.
> It is truly the best!!!!
> I did rose shocking B30 in 2015 and it is still my fav bag =)
> Currently waiting on my noir B25 to arrive.... I absolutely love black in chevre. Incredible!!!
> I ordered mine before you (Nov 2019) but I'm still patiently waiting for her to arrive


OMG, I love rose shocking. It’s so sad it’s not offered anymore. Is yours RS bicolor?


----------



## GGNoodles

acrowcounted said:


> It is all in this thread. Here are the exterior colors. Interior colors are a few pages later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HERMÈS Special Order Thread. See #8486 for New Season Chart
> 
> 
> WOWZASSSSS Hun! She is GORJUSSSS!!!!! Congrats! Love anenome!!!  Beautiful!!!! I love anemone. By the way, Do you know when the order for SO in fall 2020 close?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks love. Found the exterior but must have missed the lining options.


----------



## SoDoLo2

Cool Gal said:


> As I promised...Sorry, I finally get a chance to reveal it today, too busy at the moment...Happy Sunday, All!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867982
> View attachment 4867984



I think we will be twinning from next week! Just got a call that my SO has arrived ☺️☺️


----------



## SoDoLo2

I just got a call from my SA that my SO has arrived! 10,5months loooong wait. 

He said they will only hold it ONE week, is this normal to all you H experts?


----------



## acrowcounted

SoDoLo2 said:


> I just got a call from my SA that my SO has arrived! 10,5months loooong wait.
> 
> He said they will only hold it ONE week, is this normal to all you H experts?


No, that is not normal. Are you local to your store?


----------



## periogirl28

SoDoLo2 said:


> I just got a call from my SA that my SO has arrived! 10,5months loooong wait.
> 
> He said they will only hold it ONE week, is this normal to all you H experts?


I think that’s rather demanding. How far away is your store?


----------



## Tartin Tale

Hi everyone. I just got offered a special order and was thinking of doing noir and blanc in Clemance with GHW. Only thing is when I saw the swatch of Blanc it kinda looked more offwhite Than crisp paper white to me. Was this because the swatches fade colour over time or does blanc actually look a little offwhite? Anyone seen a blanc hermès bag pls let me know.


----------



## SoDoLo2

periogirl28 said:


> I think that’s rather demanding. How far away is your store?


40mins drive so not far just wondered if it sounded normal. Maybe with lockdowns they are worried about shops closing again ?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Tartin Tale said:


> Hi everyone. I just got offered a special order and was thinking of doing noir and blanc in Clemance with GHW. Only thing is when I saw the swatch of Blanc it kinda looked more offwhite Than crisp paper white to me. Was this because the swatches fade colour over time or does blanc actually look a little offwhite? Anyone seen a blanc hermès bag pls let me know.


To me Blanc isn't totally paper white. It's leather and so it has a little tinge to it. But against Noir it looks really white.


----------



## Meta

Israeli_Flava said:


> I know I will certainly request this when my SO arrives.





mp4 said:


> Gah!  I desperately want the shooting star!!  I hope they will offer this for existing SO bags.





Israeli_Flava said:


> Not sure if they will allow the new stamp options but I don't see why they would poo poo that request just bc my order was placed in 2019. Guess we shall see bc I will pursue.





csetcos said:


> Yes, you are correct!  I was told the same- depending on where a person is, they will send it off to NY or BH.





QuelleFromage said:


> No worries. I realized I missed some posts as I have some folks hidden  I'll ask one of the artisans; as I mentioned, I know they have the actual stamps already, so are certainly expected to add them post-sale (as in, the stamps can be added in NY/LA at least, not just Paris). Whether that'll be SO-only, don't know yet.


I asked my SA if the new symbols can be embossed on existing SO bags and she had to check with HQ. She just received word back today that the *new symbols are strictly only available through the current SO process*. Existing SOs cannot be embossed with the new symbols. I believe the new symbols are only available at the atelier in Pantin where the SO bags are made. I hope this puts it to rest.


----------



## Angelian

Meta said:


> I asked my SA if the new symbols can be embossed on existing SO bags and she had to check with HQ. She just received word back today that the *new symbols are strictly only available through the current SO process*. Existing SOs cannot be embossed with the new symbols. I believe the new symbols are only available at the atelier in Pantin where the SO bags are made. I hope this puts it to rest.


Makes sense, thanks for sharing!


----------



## csetcos

Meta said:


> I asked my SA if the new symbols can be embossed on existing SO bags and she had to check with HQ. She just received word back today that the *new symbols are strictly only available through the current SO process*. Existing SOs cannot be embossed with the new symbols. I believe the new symbols are only available at the atelier in Pantin where the SO bags are made. I hope this puts it to rest.


Thank you for getting official word back from HQ!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Yes it’s possible they would like you to collect it before anything unexpected occurs. I would recommend it but only if it doesn’t compromise your health and safety in any way. Congrats in advance.


----------



## nymeria

Meta said:


> I asked my SA if the new symbols can be embossed on existing SO bags and she had to check with HQ. She just received word back today that the *new symbols are strictly only available through the current SO process*. Existing SOs cannot be embossed with the new symbols. I believe the new symbols are only available at the atelier in Pantin where the SO bags are made. I hope this puts it to rest.


As always, Meta, you're there! Thanks


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GGNoodles said:


> OMG, I love rose shocking. It’s so sad it’s not offered anymore. Is yours RS bicolor?


Yes dear. Inside is blue azteque.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

The "new" SO stamps are at Madison, at least. No idea what the rules are, but the actual stamps are physically there. I saw them while putting initials on a non-SO bag.


----------



## nfl81

I finally got a call for my SO.  Only took 2 years.   Has anyone ever felt like they have moved on from what they ordered and was ready for something else by the time it arrived?!


----------



## westcoastgal

nfl81 said:


> I finally got a call for my SO.  Only took 2 years.   Has anyone ever felt like they have moved on from what they ordered and was ready for something else by the time it arrived?!


It’s hard to wait so long and you almost have to forget about them while you are waiting - it’s like you have to detach. However, I have a feeling you will love your special order when you see it in person!  I really liked my special orders once I saw them.


----------



## Culoucou

nfl81 said:


> I finally got a call for my SO.  Only took 2 years.   Has anyone ever felt like they have moved on from what they ordered and was ready for something else by the time it arrived?!



yes sometimes they can come when you’re really hoping for something else. I say at a certain point in time, it may even be worth leaving the SOs for others because there can sometimes be bags during the year that come through which you want a lot!! Having said that, I just placed an SO for a mini K because I love them so much. Hopefully it comes 2021


----------



## nfl81

Culoucou said:


> yes sometimes they can come when you’re really hoping for something else. I say at a certain point in time, it may even be worth leaving the SOs for others because there can sometimes be bags during the year that come through which you want a lot!! Having said that, I just placed an SO for a mini K because I love them so much. Hopefully it comes 2021


I almost think that’s how I’m feeling. It’s been so long that I feel like I’ve moved on and I’m excited for something else. But who knows, maybe once I see it I will fall in love again?!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Two years used to be pretty standard for a special order....now we have bags arriving within months and seems like most are under a year. I have had them take over 2 1/2 years and I have also had 8-10 weeks (and one no-show). But I feel like expectations have really changed.


----------



## TeeCee77

2 years and waiting...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nfl81 said:


> I finally got a call for my SO.  Only took 2 years.   Has anyone ever felt like they have moved on from what they ordered and was ready for something else by the time it arrived?!


no way! what are the specs? do u just not like the color u chose orrrr????


----------



## nfl81

Israeli_Flava said:


> no way! what are the specs? do u just not like the color u chose orrrr????


What’s crazy about this whole thing is that I placed another SO a few months after this one. That one arrived 10 months later. A year after this other SO, I was offered a Rose Azalee K28, which I took. This one that just arrived is a B25 Rose Azalee clemence, PHW.  Completely different idea, but I think this year I was hoping for a paler pink. I also have a k20 rose lipstick ghw....


----------



## acrowcounted

nfl81 said:


> What’s crazy about this whole thing is that I placed another SO a few months after this one. That one arrived 10 months later. A year after this other SO, I was offered a Rose Azalee K28, which I took. This one that just arrived is a B25 Rose Azalee clemence, PHW.  Completely different idea, but I think this year I was hoping for a paler pink. I also have a k20 rose lipstick ghw....


Crazy. I also placed a SO for a B25 Rose Azalee Clemence in October 2018 but mine came in July 2019. I think Clemence takes the color differently so it is likely a different tint than your, I assume Epsom, K28. What color did you select for the interior?


----------



## nfl81

acrowcounted said:


> Crazy. I also placed a SO for a B25 Rose Azalee Clemence in October 2018 but mine came in July 2019. I think Clemence takes the color differently so it is likely a different tint than your, I assume Epsom, K28. What color did you select for the interior?
> View attachment 4881548


I chose rose tyrien interior. Your bag looks beautiful, by the way!  Incredible that you got yours so soon!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nfl81 said:


> I chose rose tyrien interior. Your bag looks beautiful, by the way!  Incredible that you got yours so soon!


Yea, sounds like you bought bags similar to your SO so now you have a ton of the same/similar shade of pink.....
but there's nothing quite like a SO and with RT interior... well, that's amazing.
Not sure what HW you put on your SO but I'd scoop that and maybe rehome another bag if it's too much RA....
I'd get the SO because clearly you love that shade of pink and then reassess your collxn later.
It is def frustrating how different the timelines can be for a SO to arrive.
I'm approaching a year wait on my current SO and I'm quite surprised it's taken this long because there was a reveal of someone (I think it was in this thread) with sim spec and that SO came in 8 weeks!
Well, I'll be patient because what I ordered is a classic forever bag so I will not reconsider what I chose... in the meantime I have enjoyed some great offers this year (including RA K28 too!!!) so it's all good.
Can't wait to hear what you decide and/or see your new baby!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

QuelleFromage said:


> The "new" SO stamps are at Madison, at least. No idea what the rules are, but the actual stamps are physically there. I saw them while putting initials on a non-SO bag.


...And the plot thickens


----------



## nfl81

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yea, sounds like you bought bags similar to your SO so now you have a ton of the same/similar shade of pink.....
> but there's nothing quite like a SO and with RT interior... well, that's amazing.
> Not sure what HW you put on your SO but I'd scoop that and maybe rehome another bag if it's too much RA....
> I'd get the SO because clearly you love that shade of pink and then reassess your collxn later.
> It is def frustrating how different the timelines can be for a SO to arrive.
> I'm approaching a year wait on my current SO and I'm quite surprised it's taken this long because there was a reveal of someone (I think it was in this thread) with sim spec and that SO came in 8 weeks!
> Well, I'll be patient because what I ordered is a classic forever bag so I will not reconsider what I chose... in the meantime I have enjoyed some great offers this year (including RA K28 too!!!) so it's all good.
> Can't wait to hear what you decide and/or see your new baby!!!!


I think you are right. Maybe I’ll get more excited once I see it in person.  This one is brushed PHW, so it will have a very different look to it. I will definitely post when I bring it home next week!


----------



## SoDoLo2

lvstratus said:


> These stamps are available in the UK too.



How do they work?
I’m picking up my SO tomorrow, can I get it stamped or would I have had to specify that earlier? ☺️


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

I am thinking of k25 sellier in rouge h chèvre.  Ideas for stitching?


----------



## julian.f

SoDoLo2 said:


> How do they work?
> I’m picking up my SO tomorrow, can I get it stamped or would I have had to specify that earlier? ☺


My understanding is that you can still get it stamped. I put my order in in September and wasn't so sure about stamping, to which my SA told me that it can be done afterwards. I went ahead with one special stamp on the clochette, as I was dead set on having a shooting star but the choices of location are so limited...you'd think there'd be more options. With the clochette, I can flip it around and have the stamp visible or not, which I like.


----------



## julian.f

I know these were shared in drawn form on September 30th, exactly the date I was at H putting in my SO. I do have a photo of the new stamps is gold (with my chosen bordeaux underneath). Silver is also visible in this shot. Third option is to have it tone on tone / embossed without color.


----------



## SoDoLo2

It has arrived 10.5months. 
I’m SOOO pleased with the outcome!
I had ordered an extra longstrap (105cm) but Paris obviously didn’t like this and sent a 70cm strap! It cannot be worn crossbody AT ALL but it sits so unbelievably well on my body I had to go with it. Love at first sight


----------



## BirkinLover77

SoDoLo2 said:


> It has arrived
> I’m SOOO pleased with the outcome!
> I had ordered an extra longstrap (105cm) but Paris obviously didn’t like this and sent a 70cm strap! It cannot be worn crossbody AT ALL but it sits so unbelievably well In my body I had to go with it. Love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 4883770


 Beautiful SO! Congratulations


----------



## labelo

SoDoLo2 said:


> It has arrived 10.5months.
> I’m SOOO pleased with the outcome!
> I had ordered an extra longstrap (105cm) but Paris obviously didn’t like this and sent a 70cm strap! It cannot be worn crossbody AT ALL but it sits so unbelievably well on my body I had to go with it. Love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 4883770


Is this etain/craie with bghw? It's absolutely stunning!
As for the strap, it might be nice to have a couple options--you could always order a longer version, whether from H or one of the many independent strap makers!


----------



## SoDoLo2

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SO! Congratulations


Thank you ☺️


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SoDoLo2 said:


> It has arrived 10.5months.
> I’m SOOO pleased with the outcome!
> I had ordered an extra longstrap (105cm) but Paris obviously didn’t like this and sent a 70cm strap! It cannot be worn crossbody AT ALL but it sits so unbelievably well on my body I had to go with it. Love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 4883770


Congrats on a stunning classy Kelly!!! Is it GA or Etain? K25?
Love it!


----------



## SoDoLo2

labelo said:


> Is this etain/craie with bghw? It's absolutely stunning!
> As for the strap, it might be nice to have a couple options--you could always order a longer version, whether from H or one of the many independent strap makers!



Thank you! Gris asphalte with craie with bghw indeed  I’m going to try it out as is and if doesn’t work with my life than will invest into a longer one x


----------



## SoDoLo2

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats on a stunning classy Kelly!!! Is it GA or Etain? K25?
> Love it!


Thanks K25 in GA 
☺


----------



## Notorious Pink

SoDoLo2 said:


> It has arrived 10.5months.
> I’m SOOO pleased with the outcome!
> I had ordered an extra longstrap (105cm) but Paris obviously didn’t like this and sent a 70cm strap! It cannot be worn crossbody AT ALL but it sits so unbelievably well on my body I had to go with it. Love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 4883770


Gorgeous!


----------



## boo1689

This baby arrived in exactly 1 year  28 K retourne Togo in etoupe and etain with brushed phw.


----------



## S2jewels

At last I got the call and am going next week to place my order.. 
I know that I want a K25 Sellier biocolor rose azalea/rose extreme but I’m not sure of the hardware brushed gold or silver.. I played around on an app i created 2 Kelly’s one in silver and the other in gold,, tell me what you think looks better?


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

S2jewels said:


> At last I got the call and am going next week to place my order..
> I know that I want a K25 Sellier biocolor rose azalea/rose extreme but I’m not sure of the hardware brushed gold or silver.. I played around on an app i created 2 Kelly’s one in silver and the other in gold,, tell me what you think looks better?
> 
> View attachment 4883931


I love the gold!!!


----------



## S2jewels

ladyofluxuryy said:


> I love the gold!!!


Gold is my favorite too I feel it makes it more warm and feminine..
I know that am stamping a heart lock with my initials


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ladyofluxuryy

S2jewels said:


> Gold is my favorite too I feel it makes it more warm and feminine..
> I know that am stamping a heart lock with my initials


Sounds absolutely stunning!!! It will be gorgeous!


----------



## S2jewels

ladyofluxuryy said:


> Sounds absolutely stunning!!! It will be gorgeous!


Thanks and I hope it come faster than my first SO..


----------



## julian.f

S2jewels said:


> At last I got the call and am going next week to place my order..
> I know that I want a K25 Sellier biocolor rose azalea/rose extreme but I’m not sure of the hardware brushed gold or silver.. I played around on an app i created 2 Kelly’s one in silver and the other in gold,, tell me what you think looks better?
> 
> View attachment 4883931


Gold!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Sofiko said:


> From my experience- as much as I love Gris perle ( and I had it in swift and Matt alligator) I must say that the alligator one is VERY delicate and not practical.



It looks absolutely gorgeous in matte and it is a great alternative to a white handbag. It is just fantastic if you like silver coloured jewerly and wearing white in the Summer. But I agree with Sofiko that it is very delicate.  



Sofiko said:


> Blue Sapphire if shiny as it’s a very practical but beautiful color with a lot of potential wearing.



Totally agree. It is an amazing color, extremely wearable. It looks like a jewel  I wear mine all year round and I love it.


----------



## westcoastgal

SoDoLo2 said:


> It has arrived 10.5months.
> I’m SOOO pleased with the outcome!
> I had ordered an extra longstrap (105cm) but Paris obviously didn’t like this and sent a 70cm strap! It cannot be worn crossbody AT ALL but it sits so unbelievably well on my body I had to go with it. Love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 4883770


Great color choices!


----------



## westcoastgal

boo1689 said:


> This baby arrived in exactly 1 year  28 K retourne Togo in etoupe and etain with brushed phw.
> View attachment 4883916


Lovely picture and bag!


----------



## ella524

I like the gold! 



S2jewels said:


> At last I got the call and am going next week to place my order..
> I know that I want a K25 Sellier biocolor rose azalea/rose extreme but I’m not sure of the hardware brushed gold or silver.. I played around on an app i created 2 Kelly’s one in silver and the other in gold,, tell me what you think looks better?
> 
> View attachment 4883931


----------



## Notorious Pink

Blueskybasin said:


> And this was a three year wait! K28 Sellier, Etoupe Chevre, Rose Extreme interior, natural stitching and BGHW.
> View attachment 4861912
> 
> View attachment 4861914


Just FYI, this is so phenomenal I keep coming back to visit it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

S2jewels said:


> At last I got the call and am going next week to place my order..
> I know that I want a K25 Sellier biocolor rose azalea/rose extreme but I’m not sure of the hardware brushed gold or silver.. I played around on an app i created 2 Kelly’s one in silver and the other in gold,, tell me what you think looks better?
> 
> View attachment 4883931


Gold


----------



## malbec_bleu

Notorious Pink said:


> Just FYI, this is so phenomenal I keep coming back to visit it.


It really is! What a beautiful choice.


----------



## Hermeaddict

S2jewels said:


> At last I got the call and am going next week to place my order..
> I know that I want a K25 Sellier biocolor rose azalea/rose extreme but I’m not sure of the hardware brushed gold or silver.. I played around on an app i created 2 Kelly’s one in silver and the other in gold,, tell me what you think looks better?
> 
> View attachment 4883931


Another vote for gold!


----------



## angelz629

S2jewels said:


> At last I got the call and am going next week to place my order..
> I know that I want a K25 Sellier biocolor rose azalea/rose extreme but I’m not sure of the hardware brushed gold or silver.. I played around on an app i created 2 Kelly’s one in silver and the other in gold,, tell me what you think looks better?
> 
> View attachment 4883931


Very nice! What app is that?


----------



## S2jewels

angelz629 said:


> Very nice! What app is that?


It’s an cut and paste app called “PhotoLayers”


----------



## Summerof89

may i ask for opinions too hehe. my first SO craie with rose pourpre or craie with rose azalee? merci!


----------



## S2jewels

Summerof89 said:


> may i ask for opinions too hehe. my first SO craie with rose pourpre or craie with rose azalee? merci!
> 
> View attachment 4884477


Rose pourpre!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Summerof89 said:


> may i ask for opinions too hehe. my first SO craie with rose pourpre or craie with rose azalee? merci!
> 
> View attachment 4884477


Both are gorgeous! But I feel the Rose Pourpe might be more versatile in terms of matching with more outfits and also being more of an all season color. The Rose Azalee will really limit it to summery outfits.


----------



## stylemeter

angelz629 said:


> Very nice! What app is that?


GOLD ONE


----------



## angelz629

stylemeter said:


> GOLD ONE


It's called Gold One?


----------



## debykf

ajaxbreaker said:


> Both are gorgeous! But I feel the Rose Pourpe might be more versatile in terms of matching with more outfits and also being more of an all season color. The Rose Azalee will really limit it to summery outfits.


I agree


----------



## Summerof89

S2jewels said:


> Rose pourpre!





ajaxbreaker said:


> Both are gorgeous! But I feel the Rose Pourpe might be more versatile in terms of matching with more outfits and also being more of an all season color. The Rose Azalee will really limit it to summery outfits.





debykf said:


> I agree



thanks everyone, I think I am leaning slightly towards RP now


----------



## vinkym

Good evening everyone, quick question with special orders in The States - is the mini Kelly available for special order? I want to prepare for my appointment next week and my ideal specs are a mini Kelly, but if it’s not available I’d be open for a k25. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Culoucou

vinkym said:


> Good evening everyone, quick question with special orders in The States - is the mini Kelly available for special order? I want to prepare for my appointment next week and my ideal specs are a mini Kelly, but if it’s not available I’d be open for a k25. Thanks in advance!!


Mini K sure is available


----------



## mugenprincess

vinkym said:


> Good evening everyone, quick question with special orders in The States - is the mini Kelly available for special order? I want to prepare for my appointment next week and my ideal specs are a mini Kelly, but if it’s not available I’d be open for a k25. Thanks in advance!!


Yes! It's available! I placed my order beginning of the month


----------



## vinkym

Culoucou said:


> Mini K sure is available





mugenprincess said:


> Yes! It's available! I placed my order beginning of the month



Thank you both for confirming!
@*mugenprincess eek! So exciting! *


----------



## inaiinai

Hi ladies (& gentlemen) , need some help in placing an exotic SO. i will be going for Kraft. thinking if i should get a secondary colour as in Bi-color bag. if yes, which color? has anyone seen Rouge Grenat croc/gator? i dont imagine it to be as dark as bordeaux but redder browner tone than rouge H perhaps. will rouge grenat go with Kraft? or will geranium match better?

i love Origan too but it probably wont go with Kraft (?). so the options are:

1. Kraft / rouge grenat
2. Kraft / geranium
3. Kraft / origan

or would anyone suggest that i go with just 1 color, Kraft and select a nice stitching colour? if yes, can i have your suggestions?

really appreciate if some of you can chime in. also i love GHW but was thinking PHW would look more chic with Kraft. or else, i could go for permabrass. i have no good experience with Rose GHW and some mentioned permabrass also tarnishes. is this true? 

thank you .


----------



## englishman

Afternoon all,

I have managed to get my wife an a la carte appointment for a new bag (probably a birkin).

The appointment is being conducted over facetime due to Covid and ahead of this I was wondering if anybody had a link to the types of leathers and colours available? I find various guides on google but I am not sure if these are up to date. I want to let her have a think before she has the appointment.

https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/leather-swatch-guide/ 

I found that for the leather guide but I was under the impression there were a few more to choose from now?!?

Thanks for taking the time to read.


----------



## S2jewels

inaiinai said:


> Hi ladies (& gentlemen) , need some help in placing an exotic SO. i will be going for Kraft. thinking if i should get a secondary colour as in Bi-color bag. if yes, which color? has anyone seen Rouge Grenat croc/gator? i dont imagine it to be as dark as bordeaux but redder browner tone than rouge H perhaps. will rouge grenat go with Kraft? or will geranium match better?
> 
> i love Origan too but it probably wont go with Kraft (?). so the options are:
> 
> 1. Kraft / rouge grenat
> 2. Kraft / geranium
> 3. Kraft / origan
> 
> or would anyone suggest that i go with just 1 color, Kraft and select a nice stitching colour? if yes, can i have your suggestions?
> 
> really appreciate if some of you can chime in. also i love GHW but was thinking PHW would look more chic with Kraft. or else, i could go for permabrass. i have no good experience with Rose GHW and some mentioned permabrass also tarnishes. is this true?
> 
> thank you .


I think go with one color with silver or brushed silver hardware and neutral stitching.. it will look so chic..


----------



## etoupebirkin

I’m not sure where you’re from or the store you are working with, but it’s not as if you are going to be given many choices, especially if you are looking for a Birkin, Kelly, Constance. Unless, your appointment is to create a Special Order bag. In order to get an SO bag, you have to be a very good customer. Read: spend inordinate amounts of $.

There is an Hermes “game“ to get coveted bags because they are in very  supply. You must buy, ready to wear, china, jewelry up to a certain spending threshold, (and this varies by store/county) Then you begin to be offered bags.

It’s not as if you can ask, “I’d like a 30CM Gold Birkin with Gold hardware.” and it will magically appear from the store room. You might get lucky, who knows?

I’ve been shopping at Hermès for 30+ years. The only time I got exactly what I wanted the next day was when the Washington, DC store grand opening. I went to the opening Gala, sat next to the store manager and asked him whether he had a 32CM Argile Kelly. The next day, it was waiting for me. At that time, I spent a great deal of $ at the store.


----------



## englishman

Thanks for the reply it is a special order bag as I have unfortunately spent an inordinate amount of money with Hermes. I am in London and they call it A La Carte here. I was just trying to get an idea of the colour swatches and leather options available.


----------



## catin

There's a thread with the post in the title of where the latest so options are: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ee-6-662-for-new-season-chart.925735/page-445


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## englishman

Thanks.


----------



## Sofiko

inaiinai said:


> Hi ladies (& gentlemen) , need some help in placing an exotic SO. i will be going for Kraft. thinking if i should get a secondary colour as in Bi-color bag. if yes, which color? has anyone seen Rouge Grenat croc/gator? i dont imagine it to be as dark as bordeaux but redder browner tone than rouge H perhaps. will rouge grenat go with Kraft? or will geranium match better?
> 
> i love Origan too but it probably wont go with Kraft (?). so the options are:
> 
> 1. Kraft / rouge grenat
> 2. Kraft / geranium
> 3. Kraft / origan
> 
> or would anyone suggest that i go with just 1 color, Kraft and select a nice stitching colour? if yes, can i have your suggestions?
> 
> really appreciate if some of you can chime in. also i love GHW but was thinking PHW would look more chic with Kraft. or else, i could go for permabrass. i have no good experience with Rose GHW and some mentioned permabrass also tarnishes. is this true?
> 
> thank you .


I would go with one color too, and I think either HW would look beautiful with Kraft. Good luck deciding!


----------



## inaiinai

S2jewels said:


> I think go with one color with silver or brushed silver hardware and neutral stitching.. it will look so chic..





Sofiko said:


> I would go with one color too, and I think either HW would look beautiful with Kraft. Good luck deciding!



Thank you S2jewels and Sofiko. I will do either a B30 or a K28. I have decided to do just Kraft on exterior and leaning towards rose poupre or mexico interior. 

Could u suggest a few neutral colors that will kinda pop a lil? Based on this photo of neutral stitching, which ones would you suggest? I imagine kraft is quite close to the big leather patch under those threads.

Thank you.


----------



## S2jewels

inaiinai said:


> Thank you S2jewels and Sofiko. I will do either a B30 or a K28. I have decided to do just Kraft on exterior and leaning towards rose poupre or mexico interior.
> 
> Could u suggest a few neutral colors that will kinda pop a lil? Based on this photo of neutral stitching, which ones would you suggest? I imagine kraft is quite close to the big leather patch under those threads.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4886166


Your welcome dear... 
Either Gris pale or neutral.. contrast stitching on neutral colors like (gold/ etoupe/ Gris asphalt/ etain/ Kraft/ sesame) is to die for..
did you decide on the hardware or not yet ?!


----------



## inaiinai

S2jewels said:


> Your welcome dear...
> Either Gris pale or neutral.. contrast stitching on neutral colors like (gold/ etoupe/ Gris asphalt/ etain/ Kraft/ sesame) is to die for..
> did you decide on the hardware or not yet ?!


Thanks once again. I love ghw but was thinking if it will look too matured with kraft. I m not young of course. Likely phw or permabrass. I live in a high humidity country, so oxidation is a huge factor. All my rghw oxidised. What hardware would u do if u were me?

Hmm i think i prefer asphalt stitching. Gris perle may be too light as i dread the stitches turning dark after years of usage. How about graphite stitching ( not sure if it goes with permabrass tho)?

I have 2 more days to plan this.


----------



## Sofiko

inaiinai said:


> Thank you S2jewels and Sofiko. I will do either a B30 or a K28. I have decided to do just Kraft on exterior and leaning towards rose poupre or mexico interior.
> 
> Could u suggest a few neutral colors that will kinda pop a lil? Based on this photo of neutral stitching, which ones would you suggest? I imagine kraft is quite close to the big leather patch under those threads.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4886166


I think you are going to get a Very beautiful bag. Just don’t overdo- sometimes exotic SO can take ages to be ready , several years in some cases so it’s always good not to think about the fashion but about things that you will always love , even if your style change with years


----------



## S2jewels

inaiinai said:


> Thanks once again. I love ghw but was thinking if it will look too matured with kraft. I m not young of course. Likely phw or permabrass. I live in a high humidity country, so oxidation is a huge factor. All my rghw oxidised. What hardware would u do if u were me?
> 
> Hmm i think i prefer asphalt stitching. Gris perle may be too light as i dread the stitches turning dark after years of usage. How about graphite stitching ( not sure if it goes with permabrass tho)?
> 
> I have 2 more days to plan this.


I will go with silver or brushed silver.. it will be more versatile you can where it with all colors of Jewlery..
Good luck deciding I also have almost 2 days to choose I thought I knew what I wanted and am having second thoughts.. 

And please post your final decision when you will place your order.. and I hope it doesn’t take ages for you to receive it..


----------



## inaiinai

Sofiko said:


> I think you are going to get a Very beautiful bag. Just don’t overdo- sometimes exotic SO can take ages to be ready , several years in some cases so it’s always good not to think about the fashion but about things that you will always love , even if your style change with years





S2jewels said:


> I will go with silver or brushed silver.. it will be more versatile you can where it with all colors of Jewlery..
> Good luck deciding I also have almost 2 days to choose I thought I knew what I wanted and am having second thoughts..
> 
> And please post your final decision when you will place your order.. and I hope it doesn’t take ages for you to receive it..



thank you dearies. 

i have always like pink tones, no doubt about that. it just makes me so happy when i look at them, doesnt have to be bubblegum pink or sakura, rose poupre is great too. and i am also very attracted to blue paon n vert verone kinda colour altho i have rehomed both my paon bags n have no vert verone at all. whilst a kraft with rose poupre interior n vert verone stitching would sing to me, i would probably mind if the other 99 persons hate it. will go with a safer combination this round.

my previous 2 exotic SOs came quite fast actually, one took just over a year and the other 7months. praying this one will come in record time. 

oh @Sjewels do share what you gonna do if you dont mind. i was quite sure to do the Pink, unfortunately it is cancelled n struck off the list of colours.


----------



## S2jewels

inaiinai said:


> thank you dearies.
> 
> i have always like pink tones, no doubt about that. it just makes me so happy when i look at them, doesnt have to be bubblegum pink or sakura, rose poupre is great too. and i am also very attracted to blue paon n vert verone kinda colour altho i have rehomed both my paon bags n have no vert verone at all. whilst a kraft with rose poupre interior n vert verone stitching would sing to me, i would probably mind if the other 99 persons hate it. will go with a safer combination this round.
> 
> my previous 2 exotic SOs came quite fast actually, one took just over a year and the other 7months. praying this one will come in record time.
> 
> oh @Sjewels do share what you gonna do if you dont mind. i was quite sure to do the Pink, unfortunately it is cancelled n struck off the list of colours.


Lucky you.. I just received my first SO which took 18 months and my second is still pending it’s been 8 months now..

My plan for this SO is also pink, I really want a pink K/B, I already have a mini kelly in rose pourpre but its too tiny to call it a bag..
So my plan is to do a K25 Sellier rose azalee with rose extreme with brushed gold hardware..

My doubts now is the azalee pink enough?! I never saw it in Epsom in real life and when I did my search in Instagram sometimes it shows that it’s a bright pink and sometime it have a coral undertone..  Help in describing it if you have any idea..

Magnolia it my second option for pink but it won’t look nice with an other shade of pink.. am strict on bio color and I prefer two  shades of the same color, I want my SO collection to have the same sprite..
1st SO K25 Sellier  malachite/blue paon  With brushed gold HW
2nd SO B25 chevre anemone/ raisin with Gris pale stitching and brushed silver HW


----------



## Les Tambours

All the best! Catlin's advice to study the currently available leathers is good advice. My SA knows of cases where people order such and such a thing through the special order/ a la carte process and they want something in a material not now made and they wait, and they wait and they wait. If a material isn't in use within Hermes its unlikely, unless you are an uber-customer or the order is very large ( such as kitting out a yacht), that they will make it again especially for you. A La Carte suggests that you have to stick to what is on the menu! 

Do let us know how it goes!


----------



## englishman

Thanks, will do. She currently has a Kelly in Togo and a Birkin in Epsom.

She has a couple of ideas but I think something green is the order of the day. Will report back and thanks for your help.


----------



## inaiinai

deleted


----------



## inaiinai

S2jewels said:


> Lucky you.. I just received my first SO which took 18 months and my second is still pending it’s been 8 months now..
> 
> My plan for this SO is also pink, I really want a pink K/B, I already have a mini kelly in rose pourpre but its too tiny to call it a bag..
> So my plan is to do a K25 Sellier rose azalee with rose extreme with brushed gold hardware..
> 
> My doubts now is the azalee pink enough?! I never saw it in Epsom in real life and when I did my search in Instagram sometimes it shows that it’s a bright pink and sometime it have a coral undertone..  Help in describing it if you have any idea..
> 
> Magnolia it my second option for pink but it won’t look nice with an other shade of pink.. am strict on bio color and I prefer two  shades of the same color, I want my SO collection to have the same sprite..
> 1st SO K25 Sellier  malachite/blue paon  With brushed gold HW
> 2nd SO B25 chevre anemone/ raisin with Gris pale stitching and brushed silver HW


azalee and rose extreme with gold hardware sounds divine. i had azalee in a bolide 27 before, i dont remember it having coral undertone. it is definitely not near to rose jaipur if you are worried about that kind of coral undertone.

i would imagine magnolia would look good with rose poupre, no? it wont be such a pink bag tho, more purplish to me. it is probably safer to stick to azalee n extreme. but mind you, extreme is rather red. again colours perception is subjective.


----------



## S2jewels

inaiinai said:


> azalee and rose extreme with gold hardware sounds divine. i had azalee in a bolide 27 before, i dont remember it having coral undertone. it is definitely not near to rose jaipur if you are worried about that kind of coral undertone.
> 
> i would imagine magnolia would look good with rose poupre, no? it wont be such a pink bag tho, more purplish to me. it is probably safer to stick to azalee n extreme. but mind you, extreme is rather red. again colours perception is subjective.



I feel Magnolia and rose pourpre are very similar won’t show  plus as you said may look purplish more than the PINK bag I always dreamt of..

rose extreme is red but has this pink undertone especially when its with gold HW, plus pairing it with azalee it will make it more pink.. I think..
Here are the swatches next to each other..


----------



## Lilikay

Hello lovely ladies,
It seems that my SA and SM managed to find me a slot for the current SO season and, after waiting for the chèvre kelly sellier for 2 years I’m willing to order a faster option. I’m torn between a K28 retourne or a B30 in Clemence (due to the color options), or a B25 in Chèvre, because I’ve noticed from here that it can be faster than the kelly sellier.
What do you guys think?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

Leileka said:


> Hello lovely ladies,
> It seems that my SA and SM managed to find me a slot for the current SO season and, after waiting for the chèvre kelly sellier for 2 years I’m willing to order a faster option. I’m torn between a K28 retourne or a B30 in Clemence (due to the color options), or a B25 in Chèvre, because I’ve noticed from here that it can be faster than the kelly sellier.
> What do you guys think?


I think you should order whichever style you want the most, regardless of time frame as H builds things in batches and you can’t really predict how long something will take.


----------



## Lilikay

acrowcounted said:


> I think you should order whichever style you want the most, regardless of time frame as H builds things in batches and you can’t really predict how long something will take.


Yes, I know, but this is what I did last time and it was an unhealthy wait. Since I have a big list of options of colors for both retourne and Birkins I would be more than happy to choose something faster this time.


----------



## momoc

Leileka said:


> Yes, I know, but this is what I did last time and it was an unhealthy wait. Since I have a big list of options of colors for both retourne and Birkins I would be more than happy to choose something faster this time.



I don’t think we know for sure what is always going to be faster. We’ve heard many conflicting reports - it honestly sounds like it’s just up to luck. Just a couple posts aboce you someone was talking about exotics taking years when someone else said that theirs came in 7 months. Same bag may take 3 years or 3 months...and I’m sure there are many other examples. For example recently someone mentioned in the “how long did your SO take” thread that their Chevre sellier K took 8 months, but someone else’s took 3 years (both verso and not bicolor too). I sadly don’t think you can actually guarantee anything when it comes to speed.


----------



## englishman

Thanks for the advice everyone. My wife went with the below, not sure of the exact names of the items she chose so apologies in advance.

Birkin 30, dual colour with caramel as the main and noisette as the sides and handle, goat leather (whatever that is called) and brushed silver hardware.


----------



## eternallove4bag

boo1689 said:


> This baby arrived in exactly 1 year  28 K retourne Togo in etoupe and etain with brushed phw.
> View attachment 4883916


Many congrats! Etain and etoupe make for a beautiful combination!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Blueskybasin said:


> And this was a three year wait! K28 Sellier, Etoupe Chevre, Rose Extreme interior, natural stitching and BGHW.
> View attachment 4861912
> 
> View attachment 4861914


I love Etoupe and have always been drawn to a chèvre etoupe K Sellier! Your bag is absolutely stunning!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Cool Gal said:


> As I promised...Sorry, I finally get a chance to reveal it today, too busy at the moment...Happy Sunday, All!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867982
> View attachment 4867984


Gris asphalt and Craie look beautiful together!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Notorious Pink said:


> twins (except different stitching)!
> 
> View attachment 4868044


 Vibrant and downright gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

SoDoLo2 said:


> It has arrived 10.5months.
> I’m SOOO pleased with the outcome!
> I had ordered an extra longstrap (105cm) but Paris obviously didn’t like this and sent a 70cm strap! It cannot be worn crossbody AT ALL but it sits so unbelievably well on my body I had to go with it. Love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 4883770


Neutral heaven!


----------



## Gigllee

boo1689 said:


> This baby arrived in exactly 1 year  28 K retourne Togo in etoupe and etain with brushed phw.
> View attachment 4883916


Not only is your SO stunning..I love your entire look.. so cute.. congrats


----------



## inaiinai

S2jewels said:


> I feel Magnolia and rose pourpre are very similar won’t show  plus as you said may look purplish more than the PINK bag I always dreamt of..
> 
> rose extreme is red but has this pink undertone especially when its with gold HW, plus pairing it with azalee it will make it more pink.. I think..
> Here are the swatches next to each other..
> 
> View attachment 4886524


The swatches look good together. With ghw, your bag will be stunning dear. Hope our bags will arrive very soon.


----------



## S2jewels

inaiinai said:


> The swatches look good together. With ghw, your bag will be stunning dear. Hope our bags will arrive very soon.


I hope.. and keep us posted on your final decision and I will too.. you never know what happens when I get my hands on the magic red box


----------



## nfl81

Here she is!  Thanks to everyone here who reminded me that I may feel differently when I saw her. Rose azalee most certainly takes the color differently in clemence than it does in epsom. It’s a completely different look and there’s definitely room in the collection for both!


----------



## cmutiff

For everyone who was lucky enough to get offered a special order Hermes bag, just a heads up - There is a new website that allows you to virtually see your design before you order it. I just purchased the month membership to try it out and it’s really fun and helpful.  Screen shot attached of the interface:


----------



## Meta

wearawishbone said:


> Ah crap. Ok. How about b25?


Yes, rghw is available for Birkin SOs.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

cmutiff said:


> For everyone who was lucky enough to get offered a special order Hermes bag, just a heads up - There is a new website that allows you to virtually see your design before you order it. I just purchased the month membership to try it out and it’s really fun and helpful.  Screen shot attached of the interface:


It irks me to see people personally profiting off information shared for free from members within this community to help one another. I will definitely be reevaluating what I openly share here as a result.


----------



## acrowcounted

nfl81 said:


> Here she is!  Thanks to everyone here who reminded me that I may feel differently when I saw her. Rose azalee most certainly takes the color differently in clemence than it does in epsom. It’s a completely different look and there’s definitely room in the collection for both!


Love it! Congrats!


----------



## innerpeace85

Hi,
I placed my first SO for K25 with Blue Electrique exterior and Malachite Interior and GHW. What do you guys think of this combo? Should I change the interior color to a more muted one?
I placed this SO in July. Would it still be possible to make changes?
Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I placed my first SO for K25 with Blue Electrique exterior and Malachite Interior and GHW. What do you guys think of this combo? Should I change the interior color to a more muted one?
> I placed this SO in July. Would it still be possible to make changes?
> Thanks!


It's a little late to make changes, but you can always ask. I like Malachite with BE. It's not like anyone but you can see the interior


----------



## nfl81

acrowcounted said:


> Love it! Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

innerpeace85 said:


> Hi,
> I placed my first SO for K25 with Blue Electrique exterior and Malachite Interior and GHW. What do you guys think of this combo? Should I change the interior color to a more muted one?
> I placed this SO in July. Would it still be possible to make changes?
> Thanks!


No you would not be able to makes changes at this point. I think what you picked will be beautiful. I wouldn’t at all consider malachite to be a loud color.


----------



## innerpeace85

QuelleFromage said:


> It's a little late to make changes, but you can always ask. I like Malachite with BE. It's not like anyone but you can see the interior





acrowcounted said:


> No you would not be able to makes changes at this point. I think what you picked will be beautiful. I wouldn’t at all consider malachite to be a loud color.



Thank you!! I played it safe by keeping the exterior and stitching in BE and I chose Malachite for interior as a pop of color that only I can see. They looked beautiful together!! I think I will love it even more when I see the bag in person.


----------



## wearawishbone

Hi PF! What color interior would you pair with magnolia?


----------



## California Dreaming

Holy cow!  My SA just emailed me to invite me to place a special order!!  I'm pretty shocked as I did NOT see this coming.  I don't even know where to start!  I am going to have to do a lot of research this week!!


----------



## momoc

California Dreaming said:


> Holy cow!  My SA just emailed me to invite me to place a special order!!  I'm pretty shocked as I did NOT see this coming.  I don't even know where to start!  I am going to have to do a lot of research this week!!


Congratulations!! Happy researching


----------



## Neurogirl

englishman said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. My wife went with the below, not sure of the exact names of the items she chose so apologies in advance.
> 
> Birkin 30, dual colour with caramel as the main and noisette as the sides and handle, goat leather (whatever that is called) and brushed silver hardware.


That sounds stunning


----------



## Txoceangirl

wearawishbone said:


> Hi PF! What color interior would you pair with magnolia?


Is this for Birkin or Kelly? With Birkin, you will see the lining peek out a bit as you carry it (assuming you tuck in the top).  With Kelly. only you will see when you open the bag.  

Perhaps, Gris Perle or blue electrique (if you want brights) for Birkin.  Kelly, you could always do same combo as Birkin or maybe consider a green interior like malachite.  Craie would look good with Magnolia but I don't know if it is on the interiors list.


----------



## Leo the Lion

nfl81 said:


> Here she is!  Thanks to everyone here who reminded me that I may feel differently when I saw her. Rose azalee most certainly takes the color differently in clemence than it does in epsom. It’s a completely different look and there’s definitely room in the collection for both!


What a beauty!!! Is the interior magnolia? Congrats!!


----------



## nfl81

Leo the Lion said:


> What a beauty!!! Is the interior magnolia? Congrats!!


Thank you!  The interior is actually rose tyrien.  It's really looking to have more of a blue tone these days.  It looks much brighter in different lights. I have a Rose Tyrien B from 2011, and it definitely looks different.  It was a cloudy day too, so I'm not sure if that had an impact on the color.


----------



## trendologist

AndyMor said:


> Thank you for this information! I have been waiting for my SO K40 retourne for a while, so this makes me wonder if I’ll be waiting even longer. I’ll leave it to fate I guess.



I had also placed an order for K40R in Nov 2019 - when did you place yours so I can contemplate my wait


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## wearawishbone

Txoceangirl said:


> Is this for Birkin or Kelly? With Birkin, you will see the lining peek out a bit as you carry it (assuming you tuck in the top).  With Kelly. only you will see when you open the bag.
> 
> Perhaps, Gris Perle or blue electrique (if you want brights) for Birkin.  Kelly, you could always do same combo as Birkin or maybe consider a green interior like malachite.  Craie would look good with Magnolia but I don't know if it is on the interiors list.


I'm still tossing that up. I love the idea of BE or a grey for the Birkin.  Malachite was actually on my list and as a bag color in it's own right so that may be the solution-best of both worlds . Thank you for the feedback. My currently sticking point is I love Magnolia in togo more than epsom however bag wise would love to add a K25 sellier-which epsom is the only choice (other than chevre, which I'm not a fan of for this color). Clemence or togo is available (I believe) for the b25, which would be the leather I love and the RGHW option, however, have 3 b25's now-all neutral though and all my most used size. Hoping clarity will hit during the appt


----------



## Blushingnude

Any color options for evercolour?


----------



## acrowcounted

Blushingnude said:


> Any color options for evercolour?


Nope, unfortunately Evercolor is not among the leather choices allowed for a la carte orders. Hopefully it will be added in some future year.


----------



## Leo the Lion

nfl81 said:


> Thank you!  The interior is actually rose tyrien.  It's really looking to have more of a blue tone these days.  It looks much brighter in different lights. I have a Rose Tyrien B from 2011, and it definitely looks different.  It was a cloudy day too, so I'm not sure if that had an impact on the color.


Thank you, oh I love rose tyrien! Very beautiful!!


----------



## Mila.K

After 1 year, 8 month and 2 weeks, my B35 in Blue Sapphire/Rose Tyrien finally arrived.


----------



## HeatherZE

Mila.K said:


> After 1 year, 8 month and 2 weeks, my B35 in Blue Sapphire/Rose Tyrien finalky arrived.



What type of leather and where are you located? This gives me hope!


----------



## Mila.K

HeatherZE said:


> What type of leather and where are you located? This gives me hope!


This is Epsom and I am located in Germany .


----------



## HeatherZE

Mila.K said:


> This is Epsom and I am located in Germany .



Thank you! I’m starting to see a slight increase in B SOs coming through. I’m in the UK and chose a B35 in Clemence. I have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed now! Hahahahaha!


----------



## Mila.K

HeatherZE said:


> Thank you! I’m starting to see a slight increase in B SOs coming through. I’m in the UK and chose a B35 in Clemence. I have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed now! Hahahahaha!


Wish you good luck  .


----------



## ILQA

trendologist said:


> I had also placed an order for K40R in Nov 2019 - when did you place yours so I can contemplate my wait


FYI, I also placed an order for a K40 Togo .... in Oct 2018 !


----------



## S2jewels

I went with my initial plan K25 Sellier Epsom rose azalee with rose extreme and brushed gold hardware..

And now the wait begins


----------



## trendologist

ILQA said:


> FYI, I also placed an order for a K40 Togo .... in Oct 2018 !


If H does really produce in batches, perhaps our SOs will be bundled up and done together


----------



## Leo the Lion

Mila.K said:


> After 1 year, 8 month and 2 weeks, my B35 in Blue Sapphire/Rose Tyrien finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 4888365


It is just beautiful!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mila.K

Leo the Lion said:


> It is just beautiful!! Congratulations!


Thank you  .


----------



## tnv101805

I just placed my SO in K25
Color #1 Trench
Color #2 Etoupe
with Rose lipstick stitching
polished gold harware

I have until Wednesday to change my order
I was going to change it to just 1 single color which is Trench or Gold and rose azalee lining inside and rose azelee stitching with brush gold harware

What do you guys think? I keep rethinking my choices.. I cant pick! please help


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## California Dreaming

I think I want to something quite subtle and classic for my first SO.  But I still want it to feel special.  I'm pretty set on a B30.  My question is what do you all think about a multicolor with two very dark colors, like black and bleu nuit?


----------



## Notorious Pink

S2jewels said:


> Lucky you.. I just received my first SO which took 18 months and my second is still pending it’s been 8 months now..
> 
> My plan for this SO is also pink, I really want a pink K/B, I already have a mini kelly in rose pourpre but its too tiny to call it a bag..
> So my plan is to do a K25 Sellier rose azalee with rose extreme with brushed gold hardware..
> 
> My doubts now is the azalee pink enough?! I never saw it in Epsom in real life and when I did my search in Instagram sometimes it shows that it’s a bright pink and sometime it have a coral undertone..  Help in describing it if you have any idea..
> 
> Magnolia it my second option for pink but it won’t look nice with an other shade of pink.. am strict on bio color and I prefer two  shades of the same color, I want my SO collection to have the same sprite..
> 1st SO K25 Sellier  malachite/blue paon  With brushed gold HW
> 2nd SO B25 chevre anemone/ raisin with Gris pale stitching and brushed silver HW





S2jewels said:


> I feel Magnolia and rose pourpre are very similar won’t show  plus as you said may look purplish more than the PINK bag I always dreamt of..
> 
> rose extreme is red but has this pink undertone especially when its with gold HW, plus pairing it with azalee it will make it more pink.. I think..
> Here are the swatches next to each other..
> 
> View attachment 4886524



Depends on the leather, rose extreme in chevre is pink.
My Jaune Ambre SO has a Rose extreme interior:


----------



## mugenprincess

wearawishbone said:


> Hi PF! What color interior would you pair with magnolia?


I ended up pairing Chevre Magnolia with a Gris Perle interior for my mini k. Can't wait to see it IRL!


----------



## KoziLife

Meta said:


> Yes, rghw is available for Birkin SOs.



Is it? I heard RGHW is not part of the SO offering, except Constance. Anyone know?


----------



## Meta

KoziLife said:


> Is it? I heard RGHW is not part of the SO offering, except Constance. Anyone know?


Please check with your SA/SM.


----------



## GlitterEyebags

KoziLife said:


> Is it? I heard RGHW is not part of the SO offering, except Constance. Anyone know?


RGHW is only available in the following items for this SO season:
• Kelly Danse
• Kelly Mini
• Kelly Cut
• Birkin (reg + sellier)
• Constance (18 + 24)
• Mosaique au 24


----------



## Handbag1234

I am so excited about my first (and probably only SO). But its really stressful too!! I can't decide between going for something really special that I won't use that often, such as bicolour in a bright colour or something more classic that I can use all the time, classic muted one colour external and one brighter internal. I am tempted to max out the SO only limited options, such as leather, hardware options etc, but still want to create something I love and will use. 

There aren't really any dream colour options for me on this years SO options, so just seeing what happens at the appointment. 

I'd love to hear any advice from those who have had SO's in the past. Have you used your SO, are you happy with how it turned out? Any regrets? Anything you would want to do differently?


----------



## Meta

Handbag1234 said:


> I am so excited about my first (and probably only SO). But its really stressful too!! I can't decide between going for something really special that I won't use that often, such as bicolour in a bright colour or something more classic that I can use all the time, classic muted one colour external and one brighter internal. I am tempted to max out the SO only limited options, such as leather, hardware options etc, *but still want to create something I love and will use*.
> 
> There aren't really any dream colour options for me on this years SO options, so just seeing what happens at the appointment.
> 
> I'd love to hear any advice from those who have had SO's in the past. Have you used your SO, are you happy with how it turned out? Any regrets? Anything you would want to do differently?


In another thread you posted:


> I could have written this post! I feel exactly the same as you. I am leaning towards bi colour exterior, but want something classic I won't tire of. I really want chèvre leather, but non of the colour combinations really stand out at the moment. I'm leaning towards etoupe plus a blue, but who knows! This will be a one off for me, rather than my first of many SO's, so *I want to go for a combination I will use a lot, rather than an occasional bag*.



Based on both posts, my advise would be to go for a verso option instead of a multico. You have reiterated that a bicolor exterior bag would be an occasional bag, one that wouldn't get lots of use, so   An opportunity to SO a bag is one to create a bag of *your preference that would bring you much joy* from carrying it.

For my first SO, I ordered it in a leather and size that I knew I would use and isn't available from podium. I customized the hardware and stitching to my liking, a subtle contrast. I have continued to do the same with my subsequent SOs including ordering non-quota bags in either leather, color, or hardware (always paired with a 3rd color stitch whenever possible) that isn't readily available from podium orders. Good luck deciding


----------



## Handbag1234

Meta said:


> In another thread you posted:
> 
> 
> Based on both posts, my advise would be to go for a verso option instead of a multico. You have reiterated that a bicolor exterior bag would be an occasional bag, one that wouldn't get lots of use, so   An opportunity to SO a bag is one to create a bag of *your preference that would bring you much joy* from carrying it.
> 
> For my first SO, I ordered it in a leather and size that I knew I would use and isn't available from podium. I customized the hardware and stitching to my liking, a subtle contrast. I have continued to do the same with my subsequent SOs including ordering non-quota bags in either leather, color, or hardware (always paired with a 3rd color stitch whenever possible) that isn't readily available from podium orders. Good luck deciding



Good advice, thank you! Still lots to think about. I'm leaning more towards a verso birkin that I will use a lot.


----------



## Meta

Handbag1234 said:


> Good advice, thank you! Still lots to think about. I'm leaning more towards a verso birkin that I will use a lot.


 Perhaps perusing this thread and also this thread might help you further.


----------



## Handbag1234

Meta said:


> Perhaps perusing this thread and also this thread might help you further.


I have dipped into both those threads. I need to dedicate more time to it though. Thank you again for your advice.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Notorious Pink said:


> Depends on the leather, rose extreme in chevre is pink.
> My Jaune Ambre SO has a Rose extreme interior:
> 
> View attachment 4889050



What a cool combo! Nothing says Summer to me more than colors like that. That must look so amazing in the sun! 

For anyone taking Rose Extreme into consideration right now, it is a very pretty, happy, Summerly hot pink color with coral undertones.  You'll smile every time you reach for it  Kind of like reaching for a frozen, refreshing cocktail on a hot Summer day  Yummy!  

Hermes does color so well it is almost a sin to order anything in black  And these days, with everybody doing home office anyway, who needs formal wear anymore?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Has anyone per chance have any experience with a pale pink matt croc? Like bublegum pink? I am just curious if it is as sensitive as for example Gris Perle. How does that compare to shiny pink croc, like Rose Sheherezade? 

And for those of you lucky ladies to carry a Chèvre handbag , how do they compare to crocs in terms of weight and sensitivity to rain?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Handbag1234 said:


> I am so excited about my first (and probably only SO). But its really stressful too!! I can't decide between going for something really special that I won't use that often, such as bicolour in a bright colour or something more classic that I can use all the time, classic muted one colour external and one brighter internal. I am tempted to max out the SO only limited options, such as leather, hardware options etc, but still want to create something I love and will use.
> 
> There aren't really any dream colour options for me on this years SO options, so just seeing what happens at the appointment.
> 
> I'd love to hear any advice from those who have had SO's in the past. Have you used your SO, are you happy with how it turned out? Any regrets? Anything you would want to do differently?



Congrats! Use the SO to get a special handbag in amazing, special color, which you will actually use all the time  Don't "waste" your order on a "boring" color like black. I did  Mea culpa  Black handbags...they are a dime a dozen. Boring. So, I am telling you to please not repeat my mistake. Order something super special, which makes your heart sing and your face smile. Hermes does colors so well. Anything in black or let's say etoupe should actually be forbidden  

I live in Germany where we have two seasons: rainy and cold is one, rainy and warm-er   is another  Huh!. Etain in Togo is actually a very workable color for sad weather like that all year round. I guess it is classic. And muted. Clemence is gorgeous (thick, luscious, moist...) BUT extremally heavy. Epson feels like a cardboard. Swift takes color beautifully but it is prone to scratches.

If you get an SO, go with exotics, Chèvre, Togo or Swift. And order something you'd be interested in 5 years from now  The one handbag, which I basically never use is my black, matt croc Birkin with gold HWR. And I thought I'd be using it all the time. You know, classic, muted...and all  So, go figure.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

S2jewels said:


> I feel Magnolia and rose pourpre are very similar won’t show  plus as you said may look purplish more than the PINK bag I always dreamt of..
> 
> rose extreme is red but has this pink undertone especially when its with gold HW, plus pairing it with azalee it will make it more pink.. I think..
> Here are the swatches next to each other..
> 
> View attachment 4886524



Well, I have an exotic RE Birkin and in my case it looks more pink with coral undertones than red. To me, it a very hot pink. Just like its name says: Pink Extreme


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Handbag1234

MaryAndDogs said:


> Congrats! Use the SO to get a special handbag in amazing, special color, which you will actually use all the time  Don't "waste" your order on a "boring" color like black. I did  Mea culpa  Black handbags...they are a dime a dozen. Boring. So, I am telling you to please not repeat my mistake. Order something super special, which makes your heart sing and your face smile. Hermes does colors so well. Anything in black or let's say etoupe should actually be forbidden
> 
> I live in Germany where we have two seasons: rainy and cold is one, rainy and warm-er   is another  Huh!. Etain in Togo is actually a very workable color for sad weather like that all year round. I guess it is classic. And muted. Clemence is gorgeous (thick, luscious, moist...) BUT extremally heavy. Epson feels like a cardboard. Swift takes color beautifully but it is prone to scratches.
> 
> If you get an SO, go with exotics, Chèvre, Togo or Swift. And order something you'd be interested in 5 years from now  The one handbag, which I basically never use is my black, matt croc Birkin with gold HWR. And I thought I'd be using it all the time. You know, classic, muted...and all  So, go figure.


Thank you for sharing your experience and advice. I am thinking of chèvre, and yes the longevity of my choice is something I’m conscious of.


----------



## acrowcounted

MaryAndDogs said:


> Congrats! Use the SO to get a special handbag in amazing, special color, which you will actually use all the time  Don't "waste" your order on a "boring" color like black. I did  Mea culpa  Black handbags...they are a dime a dozen. Boring. So, I am telling you to please not repeat my mistake. Order something super special, which makes your heart sing and your face smile. Hermes does colors so well. Anything in black or let's say etoupe should actually be forbidden
> 
> I live in Germany where we have two seasons: rainy and cold is one, rainy and warm-er  is another  Huh!. Etain in Togo is actually a very workable color for sad weather like that all year round. I guess it is classic. And muted. Clemence is gorgeous (thick, luscious, moist...) BUT extremally heavy. Epson feels like a cardboard. Swift takes color beautifully but it is prone to scratches.
> 
> If you get an SO, go with exotics, Chèvre, Togo or Swift. And order something you'd be interested in 5 years from now  The one handbag, which I basically never use is my black, matt croc Birkin with gold HWR. And I thought I'd be using it all the time. You know, classic, muted...and all  So, go figure.


Just for future reference, it should be noted that usually one cannot just decide to go with an exotic choice for their SO. Exotic skin special orders are typically drastically more limited in quantity and specifically offered to a client as an “opportunity to place an exotic SO”


----------



## S2jewels

MaryAndDogs said:


> Well, I have an exotic RE Birkin and in my case it looks more pink with coral undertones than red. To me, it a very hot pink. Just like its name says: Pink Extreme





Notorious Pink said:


> Depends on the leather, rose extreme in chevre is pink.
> My Jaune Ambre SO has a Rose extreme interior:
> 
> View attachment 4889050


@Notorious Pink  love your combo it’s gives me Happy vibe, and Rose extreme in chevre is beautiful it looks like rose shocking.. Thanks for sharing the picture..

@MaryAndDogs I see rose extreme when it’s paired with gold hardware as a hot pink,, but when it’s with silver it’s kind of reddish plus it depends on the lighting..
But still am so happy with my decision and I’m pretty sure it will turn out as Barbie or maybe candy bag, the look I’m going for..

here is 2 slg’s with the combination I choose in Epsom leather..


----------



## MaryAndDogs

acrowcounted said:


> Just for future reference, it should be noted that usually one cannot just decide to go with an exotic choice for their SO. Exotic skin special orders are typically drastically more limited in quantity and specifically offered to a client as an “opportunity to place an exotic SO”



Oh, ok. I meant, just do your choices whatever the circumstances. I don't know anything  But please don't go for black!  Or Etoupe!  Wanna have mine?  

Hermes colors are beyond fabulous! I never knew I'd say this but I am even considering a green or yellow bag these days  And to think that I used to crave black...


----------



## California Dreaming

MaryAndDogs said:


> Oh, ok. I meant, just do your choices whatever the circumstances. I don't know anything  But please don't go for black!  Or Etoupe!  Wanna have mine?
> 
> Hermes colors are beyond fabulous! I never knew I'd say this but I am even considering a green or yellow bag these days  And to think that I used to crave black...


Does that even go for Chèvre Black?  I am shy about carrying B/Ks anyway, so a bright color or a multi-co worries me. I'm thinking abut doing a chèvre black B30 with brushed palladium hardware and a beautiful blue verso on the inside (and possibly blue contrast stitching).  I don't think I would ever buy just a plain black B because they look so austere (and kind of remind me of an old-fashioned doctor's bag!) but can definitely see the usefulness of a black B!

I also figured that getting it chèvre would up the "specialness" factor and set it apart as a SO.

I'm placing my order tomorrow!  What do you think?


----------



## acrowcounted

California Dreaming said:


> Does that even go for Chèvre Black?  I am shy about carrying B/Ks anyway, so a bright color or a multi-co worries me. I'm thinking abut doing a chèvre black B30 with brushed palladium hardware and a beautiful blue verso on the inside (and possibly blue contrast stitching).  I don't think I would ever buy just a plain black B because they look so austere (and kind of remind me of an old-fashioned doctor's bag!) but can definitely see the usefulness of a black B!
> 
> I also figured that getting it chèvre would up the "specialness" factor and set it apart as a SO.
> 
> I'm placing my order tomorrow!  What do you think?


Lots of people go with black and there is nothing wrong with that. Black in any leather is pretty difficult to get because it’s nearly universally in demand so it’s not a waste if it’s your only near term way to acquire the bag you want. Get what you’ll love and it’ll be beautiful.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

California Dreaming said:


> Does that even go for Chèvre Black?  I am shy about carrying B/Ks anyway, so a bright color or a multi-co worries me. I'm thinking abut doing a chèvre black B30 with brushed palladium hardware and a beautiful blue verso on the inside (and possibly blue contrast stitching).  I don't think I would ever buy just a plain black B because they look so austere (and kind of remind me of an old-fashioned doctor's bag!) but can definitely see the usefulness of a black B!
> 
> I also figured that getting it chèvre would up the "specialness" factor and set it apart as a SO.
> 
> I'm placing my order tomorrow!  What do you think?


For what it's worth, I actually agree with you on your thoughts to order a black B in chevre.
I finally got another opp to place a SO last November and I happily "wasted it" on a noir chevre B25 
Chevre is such a special leather and the subtle gleam it adds to black is mesmerizing to me.
Couple that with the ability to have a pop purple (Rose Poupre) interior AND Rose Gold Hardware on the B25.... well how could I not? I got EVERYTHING I wanted. So, I say that to say this... I think when all the factors of customization are in play and *your* resounding response is yes to those factors, why would you doubt it? That's a forever bag. That's a SO!


----------



## Dreaming Big

California Dreaming said:


> I think I want to something quite subtle and classic for my first SO.  But I still want it to feel special.  I'm pretty set on a B30.  My question is what do you all think about a multicolor with two very dark colors, like black and bleu nuit?


I have that combo in a K25, with BPHW, and to al stitching. There is almost no contrast. I love it, but I feel like most people wouldn’t think it is “special” enough. I will search my photos for pictures.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Dreaming Big said:


> I have that combo in a K25, with BPHW, and to al stitching. There is almost no contrast. I love it, but I feel like most people wouldn’t think it is “special” enough. I will search my photos for pictures.






	

		
			
		

		
	
Here are my K25 noir/bleu nuit BPHW and K28 craie/trench BGHW


----------



## Dreaming Big

California Dreaming said:


> I think I want to something quite subtle and classic for my first SO.  But I still want it to feel special.  I'm pretty set on a B30.  My question is what do you all think about a multicolor with two very dark colors, like black and bleu nuit?


Reply posted immediately above. I forgot to multi-quote.


----------



## nymeria

California Dreaming said:


> Does that even go for Chèvre Black?  *I am shy about carrying B/Ks anyway, so a bright color or a multi-co worries me*. I'm thinking abut doing a chèvre black B30 with brushed palladium hardware and a beautiful blue verso on the inside (and possibly blue contrast stitching).  I don't think I would ever buy just a plain black B because they look so austere (and kind of remind me of an old-fashioned doctor's bag!) but can definitely see the usefulness of a black B!
> 
> I also figured that getting it chèvre would up the "specialness" factor and set it apart as a SO.
> 
> I'm placing my order tomorrow!  What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> acrowcounted said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of people go with black and there is nothing wrong with that. Black in any leather is pretty difficult to get because it’s nearly universally in demand so it’s not a waste if it’s your only near term way to acquire the bag you want. *Get what you’ll love and it’ll be beautiful.*
> 
> 
> 
> Israeli_Flava said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it's worth, I actually agree with you on your thoughts to order a black B in chevre.
> I finally got another opp to place a SO last November and I happily "wasted it" on a noir chevre B25
> Chevre is such a special leather and the subtle gleam it adds to black is mesmerizing to me.
> Couple that with the ability to have a pop purple (Rose Poupre) interior AND Rose Gold Hardware on the B25.... well how could I not? I got EVERYTHING I wanted. So, I say that to say this...* I think when all the factors of customization are in play and your resounding response is yes to those factors, why would you doubt it? That's a forever bag. That's a SO!*
> 
> Not one to give advice, but... it's your SO and no one else's. If you are shy to begin with about using and carrying a K/B, then a "pop" is not you.
> Both acrowcounted and Israeli_Flava nailed it, so I won't say it 12 different ways, just reiterate,  *Get what you’ll love and it’ll be beautiful. *and I'll add* "And you will reach for it all the time!"*
> Good luck tomorrow and just enjoy it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## California Dreaming

acrowcounted said:


> Lots of people go with black and there is nothing wrong with that. Black in any leather is pretty difficult to get because it’s nearly universally in demand so it’s not a waste if it’s your only near term way to acquire the bag you want. Get what you’ll love and it’ll be beautiful.





Israeli_Flava said:


> For what it's worth, I actually agree with you on your thoughts to order a black B in chevre.
> I finally got another opp to place a SO last November and I happily "wasted it" on a noir chevre B25
> Chevre is such a special leather and the subtle gleam it adds to black is mesmerizing to me.
> Couple that with the ability to have a pop purple (Rose Poupre) interior AND Rose Gold Hardware on the B25.... well how could I not? I got EVERYTHING I wanted. So, I say that to say this... I think when all the factors of customization are in play and *your* resounding response is yes to those factors, why would you doubt it? That's a forever bag. That's a SO!





Dreaming Big said:


> I have that combo in a K25, with BPHW, and to al stitching. There is almost no contrast. I love it, but I feel like most people wouldn’t think it is “special” enough. I will search my photos for pictures.





Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4891505
> View attachment 4891506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my K25 noir/bleu nuit BPHW and K28 craie/trench BGHW


Thank you all so much for your responses and your reassurance!  I really appreciate the support and thoughtfulness.  Now I am really leaning towards a black chèvre B30 with a beautiful interior.  Really looking forward to this experience tomorrow!


----------



## Bellub

Hi ladies! Just got offered a SO and I am beyond thrilled!
I am leaving towards making a mini kelly because its very hard to get offered at store so I wanted to ask if you knowledgeable experts know what leather is permitted for Mini Kelly SO please? Any other restrictions?

thanks so much!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Bellub said:


> Hi ladies! Just got offered a SO and I am beyond thrilled!
> I am leaving towards making a mini kelly because its very hard to get offered at store so I wanted to ask if you knowledgeable experts know what leather is permitted for Mini Kelly SO please? Any other restrictions?
> 
> thanks so much!!


Congrats! Just Epsom and Chevre for the mini K and then all the same options as a sellier kelly are available.


----------



## Bellub

acrowcounted said:


> Congrats! Just Epsom and Chevre for the mini K and then all the same options as a sellier kelly are available.


Thank you! i saw online the colors for Mysore are not extensive this season. Do you know if color offers vary by store?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

Bellub said:


> Thank you! i saw online the colors for Mysore are not extensive this season. Do you know if color offers vary by store?


Nope, no variation by store. The SO kit is global synchronized.


----------



## QuelleFromage

California Dreaming said:


> Does that even go for Chèvre Black?  I am shy about carrying B/Ks anyway, so a bright color or a multi-co worries me. I'm thinking abut doing a chèvre black B30 with brushed palladium hardware and a beautiful blue verso on the inside (and possibly blue contrast stitching).  I don't think I would ever buy just a plain black B because they look so austere (and kind of remind me of an old-fashioned doctor's bag!) but can definitely see the usefulness of a black B!
> 
> I also figured that getting it chèvre would up the "specialness" factor and set it apart as a SO.
> 
> I'm placing my order tomorrow!  What do you think?


My last SO was a black chèvre B30 PHW with a Rouge H interior (and Graphite stitching) and I love that bag. It totally looks special with the leather, the horseshoe (which is really visible on a black B), the slight contrast stitch, and the peek of interior. 
I also have a black chèvre Kelly BPHW with Bleu Saphir interior and Cobalt stitching. 
Since chèvre is impossible to get and black is in such high demand, I'm totally happy to have ordered black bags I can take anywhere/wear with anything, yet that still have that special twist. I don't have any "crazy" combos yet, and I don't regret that at all.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

California Dreaming said:


> Does that even go for Chèvre Black?  I am shy about carrying B/Ks anyway, so a bright color or a multi-co worries me. I'm thinking abut doing a chèvre black B30 with brushed palladium hardware and a beautiful blue verso on the inside (and possibly blue contrast stitching).  I don't think I would ever buy just a plain black B because they look so austere (and kind of remind me of an old-fashioned doctor's bag!) but can definitely see the usefulness of a black B!
> 
> I also figured that getting it chèvre would up the "specialness" factor and set it apart as a SO.
> 
> I'm placing my order tomorrow!  What do you think?



Go with your heart's desire! And the bag you are describing will be beautiful!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

The one black bag, which I use often (if it's not raining...) is a black shiny croc Porosos B30 with a gorgeous Chèvre Blue Saphire interior. So, I am giving my vote to at least one black bag  Even though I think I use it more for the interiors and size than the exterior...Still, it is easy to combine with just about anything, light to carry and just so pretty! 

BUT Hermes blues and greens are just so spectacular...And some pinks so fresh. Purples? Amazing! Even yellows...They do fabulous job with colors...You can go to any designer and get black bags. Yawn!...Huh  But colors like Hermes does? Simply unique. Not a popular opinion but I think they should exclude black from SOs  My general advice on an SO would be to go with color. Hermes has so many fabulous ones! 

For example, my most used handbag is the croc Porosus Saphire B35. It looks fabulous and I can carry half of my household in it. I even recently got an Hermes wallpaper (EQUATEUR IMPRIMÉ COL.M02 CRÉPUSCULE) for the bedroom  because their blue tones are so deep, rich, multi-layered and simply gorgeous  

Seriously, I do not know what I was thinking when ordering black handbags    No idea what was going through my mind. They are a dime a dosen. I know I've done it but I really can't remember why. Do not repeat my mistakes. Please go with something unique for your SO. And if it's black? Enjoy it too!


----------



## trendologist

Handbag1234 said:


> I am so excited about my first (and probably only SO). But its really stressful too!! I can't decide between going for something really special that I won't use that often, such as bicolour in a bright colour or something more classic that I can use all the time, classic muted one colour external and one brighter internal. I am tempted to max out the SO only limited options, such as leather, hardware options etc, but still want to create something I love and will use.
> 
> There aren't really any dream colour options for me on this years SO options, so just seeing what happens at the appointment.
> 
> I'd love to hear any advice from those who have had SO's in the past. Have you used your SO, are you happy with how it turned out? Any regrets? Anything you would want to do differently?



I am insanely in love with blue sapphire and graphite in epsom. When the first a la carte opportunity came without graphite color option, my wonderful SA suggested to replace graphite with etain yet I was hesitated. She was super understanding and reassured me to trust her suggestion - and if I ultimately didn’t love the outcome, she would get me another a la carte chance. 

When the bag came out 2 years ago, I was taken aback how great etain and blue sapphire epsom actually look together and I feel grateful every time I see that bag to this day. 

Lesson I learned - if your SA is very seasoned with SO bags, just place your trust in him/her. It can turn out way way way better than you speculate.

And trust me, this will NOT be your only SO!


----------



## Bellub

acrowcounted said:


> Nope, no variation by store. The SO kit is global synchronized.


Thank you ☺️
Do you have any good reference to get colors combo inspirations like what combo looks good together? I tried Insta but not many varieties.

i am also debating between epsom and mysore. I would like mysore leather butcolor choices are very limited so I am torn 

sorry for all these questions. I am a newbie!


----------



## acrowcounted

Bellub said:


> Thank you ☺
> Do you have any good reference to get colors combo inspirations like what combo looks good together? I tried Insta but not many varieties.
> 
> i am also debating between epsom and mysore. I would like mysore leather butcolor choices are very limited so I am torn
> 
> sorry for all these questions. I am a newbie!


It’s always such an interesting question because the answer is nearly 100% up to personal preference. If you’ve been offered a SO, you likely already have a few bags in your collection. Any dream shades that you are missing? What kind of outfits would you use it with? Are you considering Multico exterior or just verso? It’s really up to you and what you like, hard for strangers to help tell you what you’ll love.


----------



## Handbag1234

trendologist said:


> I am insanely in love with blue sapphire and graphite in epsom. When the first a la carte opportunity came without graphite color option, my wonderful SA suggested to replace graphite with etain yet I was hesitated. She was super understanding and reassured me to trust her suggestion - and if I ultimately didn’t love the outcome, she would get me another a la carte chance.
> 
> When the bag came out 2 years ago, I was taken aback how great etain and blue sapphire epsom actually look together and I feel grateful every time I see that bag to this day.
> 
> Lesson I learned - if your SA is very seasoned with SO bags, just place your trust in him/her. It can turn out way way way better than you speculate.
> 
> And trust me, this will NOT be your only SO!


Thank you for the insight. I’ll take my SA advice too! I’d love to have more SO offers, but I doubt I’ll be offered another anytime soon. I’m really shocked to be offered one!


----------



## LKNN

Curious if anyone has received notification from FSH on a pending SO? My last three SOs placed in Paris (all epsom) arrived within 10-12 weeks. My SO placed in December 2019 is in chevre so i was expecting a longer wait but then covid hit so i sort of lost all hope of getting it in 2020-2021
I haven't been on here in a while so i didn't realize/ rather surprised to see people were actually receiving theire SOs.


----------



## Bellub

acrowcounted said:


> It’s always such an interesting question because the answer is nearly 100% up to personal preference. If you’ve been offered a SO, you likely already have a few bags in your collection. Any dream shades that you are missing? What kind of outfits would you use it with? Are you considering Multico exterior or just verso? It’s really up to you and what you like, hard for strangers to help tell you what you’ll love.


I am a neutral color lovers so would likely go with the same shades I already have in my closet but sometimes feeling stupid buying Something Similar to what I have Already.


acrowcounted said:


> It’s always such an interesting question because the answer is nearly 100% up to personal preference. If you’ve been offered a SO, you likely already have a few bags in your collection. Any dream shades that you are missing? What kind of outfits would you use it with? Are you considering Multico exterior or just verso? It’s really up to you and what you like, hard for strangers to help tell you what you’ll love.


another question if you can help please  since I wont be receiving the bag this/ next year, would that take up my quota spot? I was told by my SA that This will take up my quota spot but I am not sure how true and/ or if this is a store by store decision? I am in Seattle and Everyone says its harder to het bags here.


----------



## acrowcounted

Bellub said:


> I am a neutral color lovers so would likely go with the same shades I already have in my closet but sometimes feeling stupid buying Something Similar to what I have Already.
> 
> another question if you can help please  since I wont be receiving the bag this/ next year, would that take up my quota spot? I was told by my SA that This will take up my quota spot but I am not sure how true and/ or if this is a store by store decision? I am in Seattle and Everyone says its harder to het bags here.


Special Orders take up your quota bag spot when you pick them up and purchase them. This is a pretty non varying policy in the USA. The only exception I know of is if your SO comes in after you’ve already purchased your two quota bags for the year and if it’s not near the following calendar year some stores will file an exception to let you still buy it even though it’d technically be your third for the year. Some stores are sticklers though and will make you wait until Jan 1 to pick it up.


----------



## SoDoLo2

HeatherZE said:


> Thank you! I’m starting to see a slight increase in B SOs coming through. I’m in the UK and chose a B35 in Clemence. I have my fingers, toes and eyes crossed now! Hahahahaha!


Im in the UK too and placed my order in Nov for a Kelly. It arrived 2 weeks ago so there is hope! ☺️


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bellub said:


> I am a neutral color lovers so would likely go with the same shades I already have in my closet but sometimes feeling stupid buying Something Similar to what I have Already.
> 
> another question if you can help please  since I wont be receiving the bag this/ next year, would that take up my quota spot? I was told by my SA that This will take up my quota spot but I am not sure how true and/ or if this is a store by store decision? I am in Seattle and Everyone says its harder to het bags here.


Don't count on exactly when you will receive the bag; I picked up an SO last February and placed another order that May. The second bag showed up in JULY. Usually it will take a quota spot if your store enforces quotas.


----------



## westcoastgal

Mila.K said:


> After 1 year, 8 month and 2 weeks, my B35 in Blue Sapphire/Rose Tyrien finally arrived.
> 
> View attachment 4888365


I absolutely love your bag! Such stunning colors! Great choices.


----------



## westcoastgal

wearawishbone said:


> Hi PF! What color interior would you pair with magnolia?


Black or dark blue, unless you want a bright contrast.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Bellub

QuelleFromage said:


> Don't count on exactly when you will receive the bag; I picked up an SO last February and placed another order that May. The second bag showed up in JULY. Usually it will take a quota spot if your store enforces quotas.


Thanks! I just wanted to make sure my SA is using this as an excuse to not give me a quota bag. Sounds like the quota is counted at the time the bag is received.


----------



## acrowcounted

Bellub said:


> Thanks! I just wanted to make sure my SA is using this as an excuse to not give me a quota bag. Sounds like the quota is counted at the time the bag is received.


I mean, it doesn’t officially count as a quota bag until you receive it, however many times SAs do give them in place of a current bag if they feel like they won’t be able to fulfill your wish by the end of the semester/year. It doesn’t make you ineligible but your SA may feel like they’ve covered you this period and be less likely to offer other things in the near term. Best to check with your SA directly.


----------



## California Dreaming

When I ordered my SO last week, I’m pretty sure my SA told me that would fill my quota for the YEAR. I was just so thrilled to place it, I didn’t question it. And I don’t get a quota bag every semester anyway.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Many ladies here have told me that SOs were given to them when they least expected, and I can’t believe that it happened to me too! My SA has been telling me that my chances of getting a SO this year is slim, so for my upcoming birthday I asked for an exotic C since I already got my 2 quota bags this year. She offered me an exotic C last week, much sooner than expected, and I thought that was my birthday wish getting granted early. I was content and happy. Then out of the blue she texted me late last week saying that she’d like to offer me a SO. I dont know if this is the typical ‘under promise over deliver’ approach that some SAs prefer, but I was literally screaming in joy. I thought about going in on my birthday to place the order to make it even more special, but every day waiting is going to be a torture so I decided to grab the first appointment available. I know, patience is definitely not my virtue....

So now ladies i need some help for my first ever SO. I‘ve been following both SO threads for months so I have some general idea of what it’s like and what I’d like to get. But choices can be such a curse for someone like me who’s used to grab all available colors when I can’t make a decision (with other brands of course)... I spent the last two days re-visiting those two SO threads and browsing SO creations and I have narrowed down my choices to a few, and I’d love to get some input, plus some clarifications to the process. TIA!

So first of all, I’m still a little confused by the lining color choices. Thank you to @acrowcounted who posted what you could recall. I’ve done an extensive search online and this seemed to be the only lining color choice list I could find for this season. It seems like for croc/gator there’s a different set of lining choices, so I‘m wondering if ostrich has different lining choices too? Or does that lining color list apply to both regular leather and ostrich?

Second, for multico design, do I pick from two exterior leather/color choices or between 1 exterior leather/color and 1 interior color?

A Couple of combos that I’m considering:

1. Blue Iris Ostrich & Bleu Indifo Multico, B25/B30/K25/K28
2. Blue Iris Ostrich & some bright color lining, B25/B30/K25/K28
3. Raisin Chèvre & Rose Poupre or Anemone (if available?) lining, K28/B30
4. Bleu Saphir Chèvre & Bleu Electric lining, K28/B30
5. Rouge H Chèvre & Bougainvillea or Rose Mexico lining, B25/30
6. Rouge H Chèvre & Bordeaux or Rouge Grenat Multico, B25/30
7. Noir Chèvre & Rose Poupre or Rose Mexico lining, B25

i have several K28 and B30 and I love these two sizes. I have no K25 or B25 yet and haven’t tried these 2 sizes on, so I’m not sure if I should do a SO in one of these two sizes risking the chance that the size may not work for me.

Any input and suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## KN89

Can I ask how many years in it usually takes to be offered an SO?
I’m excited for all of you!


----------



## fice16

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Many ladies here have told me that SOs were given to them when they least expected, and I can’t believe that it happened to me too! My SA has been telling me that my chances of getting a SO this year is slim, so for my upcoming birthday I asked for an exotic C since I already got my 2 quota bags this year. She offered me an exotic C last week, much sooner than expected, and I thought that was my birthday wish getting granted early. I was content and happy. Then out of the blue she texted me late last week saying that she’d like to offer me a SO. I dont know if this is the typical ‘under promise over deliver’ approach that some SAs prefer, but I was literally screaming in joy. I thought about going in on my birthday to place the order to make it even more special, but every day waiting is going to be a torture so I decided to grab the first appointment available. I know, patience is definitely not my virtue....
> 
> So now ladies i need some help for my first ever SO. I‘ve been following both SO threads for months so I have some general idea of what it’s like and what I’d like to get. But choices can be such a curse for someone like me who’s used to grab all available colors when I can’t make a decision (with other brands of course)... I spent the last two days re-visiting those two SO threads and browsing SO creations and I have narrowed down my choices to a few, and I’d love to get some input, plus some clarifications to the process. TIA!
> 
> So first of all, I’m still a little confused by the lining color choices. Thank you to @acrowcounted who posted what you could recall. I’ve done an extensive search online and this seemed to be the only lining color choice list I could find for this season. It seems like for croc/gator there’s a different set of lining choices, so I‘m wondering if ostrich has different lining choices too? Or does that lining color list apply to both regular leather and ostrich?
> 
> Second, for multico design, do I pick from two exterior leather/color choices or between 1 exterior leather/color and 1 interior color?
> 
> A Couple of combos that I’m considering:
> 
> 1. Blue Iris Ostrich & Bleu Indifo Multico, B25/B30/K25/K28
> 2. Blue Iris Ostrich & some bright color lining, B25/B30/K25/K28
> 3. Raisin Chèvre & Rose Poupre or Anemone (if available?) lining, K28/B30
> 4. Bleu Saphir Chèvre & Bleu Electric lining, K28/B30
> 5. Rouge H Chèvre & Bougainvillea or Rose Mexico lining, B25/30
> 6. Rouge H Chèvre & Bordeaux or Rouge Grenat Multico, B25/30
> 7. Noir Chèvre & Rose Poupre or Rose Mexico lining, B25
> 
> i have several K28 and B30 and I love these two sizes. I have no K25 or B25 yet and haven’t tried these 2 sizes on, so I’m not sure if I should do a SO in one of these two sizes risking the chance that the size may not work for me.
> 
> Any input and suggestions are greatly appreciated.



Congratulations on your SO offer.  I am sure your purchase of the big-ticket exotic C has really helped you in expediting this SO offer.
Since you already have K28 and B30, I would think you may want to get a B25/K25 for your SO.  For my frame (5'4", FR size 36), I think both B25/K25 would work.  I personally only have B25s, but haven't requested K25 due to concern for its relatively small interior capacity.

For the combos you are considering, I personally like the following (but in K25/B25, for the diversity of your handbag collection):

2. Blue Iris Ostrich & some bright color lining
4. Bleu Saphir Chèvre & Bleu Electric lining

More importantly, I wish you an early Happy Birthday, and have fun in picking the combos for your first SO.


----------



## periogirl28

KN89 said:


> Can I ask how many years in it usually takes to be offered an SO?
> I’m excited for all of you!


Wow this really depends. I mean I was offered my first SO on my first meeting with my SA at FSH. At that time, I had not bought a thing with him. It varies so much.


----------



## Bellub

acrowcounted said:


> I mean, it doesn’t officially count as a quota bag until you receive it, however many times SAs do give them in place of a current bag if they feel like they won’t be able to fulfill your wish by the end of the semester/year. It doesn’t make you ineligible but your SA may feel like they’ve covered you this period and be less likely to offer other things in the near term. Best to check with your SA directly.


Thank you! I placed my order today  

they told me literally I would not be receiving any bag between now and when the SO bag arrives...nothing to dispute but at least expectation is managed.


----------



## ILQA

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Many ladies here have told me that SOs were given to them when they least expected, and I can’t believe that it happened to me too! My SA has been telling me that my chances of getting a SO this year is slim, so for my upcoming birthday I asked for an exotic C since I already got my 2 quota bags this year. She offered me an exotic C last week, much sooner than expected, and I thought that was my birthday wish getting granted early. I was content and happy. Then out of the blue she texted me late last week saying that she’d like to offer me a SO. I dont know if this is the typical ‘under promise over deliver’ approach that some SAs prefer, but I was literally screaming in joy. I thought about going in on my birthday to place the order to make it even more special, but every day waiting is going to be a torture so I decided to grab the first appointment available. I know, patience is definitely not my virtue....
> 
> So now ladies i need some help for my first ever SO. I‘ve been following both SO threads for months so I have some general idea of what it’s like and what I’d like to get. But choices can be such a curse for someone like me who’s used to grab all available colors when I can’t make a decision (with other brands of course)... I spent the last two days re-visiting those two SO threads and browsing SO creations and I have narrowed down my choices to a few, and I’d love to get some input, plus some clarifications to the process. TIA!
> 
> So first of all, I’m still a little confused by the lining color choices. Thank you to @acrowcounted who posted what you could recall. I’ve done an extensive search online and this seemed to be the only lining color choice list I could find for this season. It seems like for croc/gator there’s a different set of lining choices, so I‘m wondering if ostrich has different lining choices too? Or does that lining color list apply to both regular leather and ostrich?
> 
> Second, for multico design, do I pick from two exterior leather/color choices or between 1 exterior leather/color and 1 interior color?
> 
> A Couple of combos that I’m considering:
> 
> 1. Blue Iris Ostrich & Bleu Indifo Multico, B25/B30/K25/K28
> 2. Blue Iris Ostrich & some bright color lining, B25/B30/K25/K28
> 3. Raisin Chèvre & Rose Poupre or Anemone (if available?) lining, K28/B30
> 4. Bleu Saphir Chèvre & Bleu Electric lining, K28/B30
> 5. Rouge H Chèvre & Bougainvillea or Rose Mexico lining, B25/30
> 6. Rouge H Chèvre & Bordeaux or Rouge Grenat Multico, B25/30
> 7. Noir Chèvre & Rose Poupre or Rose Mexico lining, B25
> 
> i have several K28 and B30 and I love these two sizes. I have no K25 or B25 yet and haven’t tried these 2 sizes on, so I’m not sure if I should do a SO in one of these two sizes risking the chance that the size may not work for me.
> 
> Any input and suggestions are greatly appreciated.



Congrats for your SO ! And happy early birthday!
Actually I thought exotic SO was even more special, and not offered often, but maybe I’m wrong. Have you had confirmation from you SA that you could also ask for ostrich ? It’s just to avoid you some disappointment if you finally decide for ostrich and hear once you’re there that it’s not possible.
Some answers : I don’t know for sure for interior ostrich colours but I would say within exotic choices but please wait for some experienced person to answer. Interior colour is for the lining, you have to chose external multico in external leather .

I’ve just placed my SO and went for one the combos you mention : Rouge H and rouge grenat interior, but it’s a K35 Togo. I wanted gris perle interior initially but my SM didn’t recommend it (would get dirty rapidly) and as you don’t see much of the interior in a K, I thought it was a reasonable choice ( I think I would have stick to gris perle if it was a B because I love the combo).

One thing you also have to think about is the stitching, I’ve always found that it’s fairly easy to imagine what multico would look like but it’s difficult for me to imagine the stitching as it can give a very different vibe to your bag.

As I wanted a more casual look for work and travel , I went for gris asphalte stitching... hope it will give a more sporty look to rouge H but won’t be to busy.

I can’t help you for the combos as I think each of your choices will look very nice, I would just say that rouge H with bordeaux interior seemed too dull for me.
Personally I had to think what I would really need this bag for, rather than just combos I like, in order to be able to make up my mind.


----------



## DoggieBags

ILQA said:


> Congrats for your SO ! And happy early birthday!
> Actually I thought exotic SO was even more special, and not offered often, but maybe I’m wrong. Have you had confirmation from you SA that you could also ask for ostrich ? It’s just to avoid you some disappointment if you finally decide for ostrich and hear once you’re there that it’s not possible.
> Some answers : I don’t know for sure for interior ostrich colours but I would say within exotic choices but please wait for some experienced person to answer. Interior colour is for the lining, you have to chose external multico in external leather .
> 
> I’ve just placed my SO and went for one the combos you mention : Rouge H and rouge grenat interior, but it’s a K35 Togo. I wanted gris perle interior initially but my SM didn’t recommend it (would get dirty rapidly) and as you don’t see much of the interior in a K, I thought it was a reasonable choice ( I think I would have stick to gris perle if it was a B because I love the combo).
> 
> One thing you also have to think about is the stitching, I’ve always found that it’s fairly easy to imagine what multico would look like but it’s difficult for me to imagine the stitching as it can give a very different vibe to your bag.
> 
> As I wanted a more casual look for work and travel , I went for gris asphalte stitching... hope it will give a more sporty look to rouge H but won’t be to busy.
> 
> I can’t help you for the combos as I think each of your choices will look very nice, I would just say that rouge H with bordeaux interior seemed too dull for me.
> Personally I had to think what I would really need this bag for, rather than just combos I like, in order to be able to make up my mind.


Ostrich is no longer categorized as an exotic skin for SO purposes.


----------



## ILQA

DoggieBags said:


> Ostrich is no longer categorized as an exotic skin for SO purposes.


Thanks! Hummmm, I will have to look at that for the next one


----------



## acrowcounted

Bellub said:


> Thank you! I placed my order today
> 
> they told me literally I would not be receiving any bag between now and when the SO bag arrives...nothing to dispute but at least expectation is managed.


Wow, that’s kind of crazy, even for the Seattle store! Did they make it seem like that is the store policy now? We have several members here that shop at the same store, are waiting (or currently placing) SOs and this is the first I’m hearing of this.


----------



## LKNN

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Many ladies here have told me that SOs were given to them when they least expected, and I can’t believe that it happened to me too! My SA has been telling me that my chances of getting a SO this year is slim, so for my upcoming birthday I asked for an exotic C since I already got my 2 quota bags this year. She offered me an exotic C last week, much sooner than expected, and I thought that was my birthday wish getting granted early. I was content and happy. Then out of the blue she texted me late last week saying that she’d like to offer me a SO. I dont know if this is the typical ‘under promise over deliver’ approach that some SAs prefer, but I was literally screaming in joy. I thought about going in on my birthday to place the order to make it even more special, but every day waiting is going to be a torture so I decided to grab the first appointment available. I know, patience is definitely not my virtue....
> 
> So now ladies i need some help for my first ever SO. I‘ve been following both SO threads for months so I have some general idea of what it’s like and what I’d like to get. But choices can be such a curse for someone like me who’s used to grab all available colors when I can’t make a decision (with other brands of course)... I spent the last two days re-visiting those two SO threads and browsing SO creations and I have narrowed down my choices to a few, and I’d love to get some input, plus some clarifications to the process. TIA!
> 
> So first of all, I’m still a little confused by the lining color choices. Thank you to @acrowcounted who posted what you could recall. I’ve done an extensive search online and this seemed to be the only lining color choice list I could find for this season. It seems like for croc/gator there’s a different set of lining choices, so I‘m wondering if ostrich has different lining choices too? Or does that lining color list apply to both regular leather and ostrich?
> 
> Second, for multico design, do I pick from two exterior leather/color choices or between 1 exterior leather/color and 1 interior color?
> 
> A Couple of combos that I’m considering:
> 
> 1. Blue Iris Ostrich & Bleu Indifo Multico, B25/B30/K25/K28
> 2. Blue Iris Ostrich & some bright color lining, B25/B30/K25/K28
> 3. Raisin Chèvre & Rose Poupre or Anemone (if available?) lining, K28/B30
> 4. Bleu Saphir Chèvre & Bleu Electric lining, K28/B30
> 5. Rouge H Chèvre & Bougainvillea or Rose Mexico lining, B25/30
> 6. Rouge H Chèvre & Bordeaux or Rouge Grenat Multico, B25/30
> 7. Noir Chèvre & Rose Poupre or Rose Mexico lining, B25
> 
> i have several K28 and B30 and I love these two sizes. I have no K25 or B25 yet and haven’t tried these 2 sizes on, so I’m not sure if I should do a SO in one of these two sizes risking the chance that the size may not work for me.
> 
> Any input and suggestions are greatly appreciated.



I have the reverse of your option 4: BE with Blue Sapphir lining k25 (epsom) and you can barely see the difference between the two colors. I regret choosing a lining color so similar to the main color since i love the clandestine nature of the verso, and seeing a pop of color everytime i go in my bag.  

I love option 3, albeit in a k25. And also option 7 sounds amazing. I love the blue sapphir op as well but would consider a different lining and a k or b 25 since you already have a few k28/ b30s.


----------



## Lilikay

Just ordered a Mini Kelly multico in Celeste and Gris Perle with Permabrass Hardware. Honestly, I really wanted to have it in chèvre and multico, but the options were not great for me, considering what I already have. Anyway, I was waiting for a baby blue mini Kelly, so it’s almost the same, with a special swing.
Now I can’t wait to see it! I’m sooo bad with the waiting game.


----------



## Bellub

acrowcounted said:


> Wow, that’s kind of crazy, even for the Seattle store! Did they make it seem like that is the store policy now? We have several members here that shop at the same store, are waiting (or currently placing) SOs and this is the first I’m hearing of this.


Yes thats what they said is the policy - sadly


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Bellub

Leileka said:


> Just ordered a Mini Kelly multico in Celeste and Gris Perle with Permabrass Hardware. Honestly, I really wanted to have it in chèvre and multico, but the options were not great for me, considering what I already have. Anyway, I was waiting for a baby blue mini Kelly, so it’s almost the same, with a special swing.
> Now I can’t wait to see it! I’m sooo bad with the waiting game.


Congrats! I feel the same! I really wanted the Mysore but cannot pick a color there.
The verso color for inside is also very limited! Were you given this list to choose from?


----------



## Senbei

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Many ladies here have told me that SOs were given to them when they least expected, and I can’t believe that it happened to me too! My SA has been telling me that my chances of getting a SO this year is slim, so for my upcoming birthday I asked for an exotic C since I already got my 2 quota bags this year. She offered me an exotic C last week, much sooner than expected, and I thought that was my birthday wish getting granted early. I was content and happy. Then out of the blue she texted me late last week saying that she’d like to offer me a SO. I dont know if this is the typical ‘under promise over deliver’ approach that some SAs prefer, but I was literally screaming in joy. I thought about going in on my birthday to place the order to make it even more special, but every day waiting is going to be a torture so I decided to grab the first appointment available. I know, patience is definitely not my virtue....
> 
> So now ladies i need some help for my first ever SO. I‘ve been following both SO threads for months so I have some general idea of what it’s like and what I’d like to get. But choices can be such a curse for someone like me who’s used to grab all available colors when I can’t make a decision (with other brands of course)... I spent the last two days re-visiting those two SO threads and browsing SO creations and I have narrowed down my choices to a few, and I’d love to get some input, plus some clarifications to the process. TIA!
> 
> So first of all, I’m still a little confused by the lining color choices. Thank you to @acrowcounted who posted what you could recall. I’ve done an extensive search online and this seemed to be the only lining color choice list I could find for this season. It seems like for croc/gator there’s a different set of lining choices, so I‘m wondering if ostrich has different lining choices too? Or does that lining color list apply to both regular leather and ostrich?
> 
> Second, for multico design, do I pick from two exterior leather/color choices or between 1 exterior leather/color and 1 interior color?
> 
> A Couple of combos that I’m considering:
> 
> 1. Blue Iris Ostrich & Bleu Indifo Multico, B25/B30/K25/K28
> 2. Blue Iris Ostrich & some bright color lining, B25/B30/K25/K28
> 3. Raisin Chèvre & Rose Poupre or Anemone (if available?) lining, K28/B30
> 4. Bleu Saphir Chèvre & Bleu Electric lining, K28/B30
> 5. Rouge H Chèvre & Bougainvillea or Rose Mexico lining, B25/30
> 6. Rouge H Chèvre & Bordeaux or Rouge Grenat Multico, B25/30
> 7. Noir Chèvre & Rose Poupre or Rose Mexico lining, B25
> 
> i have several K28 and B30 and I love these two sizes. I have no K25 or B25 yet and haven’t tried these 2 sizes on, so I’m not sure if I should do a SO in one of these two sizes risking the chance that the size may not work for me.
> 
> Any input and suggestions are greatly appreciated.



Yes, anemone is available for inside!
For the multicolor design, you have to pick a second color that is available on the linings list AND exterior list. So if blue will be your second exterior color (handles, sangles, etc.) it also has to be available on the linings list.
Congratulations and happy birthday!


----------



## Lilikay

Bellub said:


> Congrats! I feel the same! I really wanted the Mysore but cannot pick a color there.
> The verso color for inside is also very limited! Were you given this list to choose from?


Thank you @Bellub !  Actually not. My SA told me the linen would be the main color according to the chart card they had on display, which on my case was Celeste. Since I prefer that way, I didn’t ask much.


----------



## acrowcounted

Leileka said:


> Thank you @Bellub !  Actually not. My SA told me the linen would be the main color according to the chart card they had on display, which on my case was Celeste. Since I prefer that way, I didn’t ask much.


The interior color of multico bags is the same as the secondary color (accent color). So if your front panel will be Celeste, the interior will not be. Furthermore Celeste isn’t on the interior list anyway. Your bag will be celeste front, back, and bottom, and Gris perle on the sides, handle, strap, sangles, and interior.


----------



## Lilikay

acrowcounted said:


> The interior color of multico bags is the same as the secondary color (accent color). So if your front panel will be Celeste, the interior will not be. Furthermore Celeste isn’t on the interior list anyway. Your bag will be celeste front, back, and bottom, and Gris perle on the sides, handle, strap, sangles, and interior.


Oh, true, makes sense to me that way. So that it is!


----------



## acrowcounted

Leileka said:


> Oh, true, makes sense to me that way. So that it is!


Actually, I stand corrected. This is from IG so maybe the interior will be Celeste? But if it’s not on the interiors list... hmm..


----------



## momoc

acrowcounted said:


> Actually, I stand corrected. This is from IG so maybe the interior will be Celeste? But if it’s not on the interiors list... hmm..
> View attachment 4896960



Interesting! That seem like a new diagram compared to previous ones :o


----------



## acrowcounted

momoc said:


> Interesting! That seem like a new diagram compared to previous ones :o


I think multico for mini kelly is a fairly new option. Oh well, I’m sure a bunch will be coming in soon so we’ll see for sure eventually. Seems like all “Multico” kellys, where the sides are a different color, use the main color for the inside. Today I learned.


----------



## Angelian

Senbei said:


> Yes, anemone is available for inside!
> For the multicolor design, you have to pick a second color that is available on the linings list AND exterior list. So if blue will be your second exterior color (handles, sangles, etc.) it also has to be available on the linings list.


This is incorrect. For a multico you have to pick both colors from the exterior list and there is no need at all to take into consideration the lining list. Lining list is for verso.

Edit: adding pic that confirms this, also visible in @acrowcounted ’s pic three posts up.


----------



## Bellub

Angelian said:


> This is incorrect. For a multico you have to pick both colors from the exterior list and there is no need at all to take into consideration the lining list. Lining list is for verso.
> 
> Edit: adding pic that confirms this, also visible in @acrowcounted ’s pic three posts up.
> 
> View attachment 4896981


Adding the form from yesterday. I did verso and was provide two color lists - one for external color and one for internal color.


----------



## Mila.K

westcoastgal said:


> I absolutely love your bag! Such stunning colors! Great choices.


Thank you so much  .


----------



## Senbei

Angelian said:


> This is incorrect. For a multico you have to pick both colors from the exterior list and there is no need at all to take into consideration the lining list. Lining list is for verso.
> 
> Edit: adding pic that confirms this, also visible in @acrowcounted ’s pic three posts up.
> 
> View attachment 4896981


Thank you! I was reading Notorious Pink’s article about SO and either I misread it or that info is old. 
I did a verso SO and was given two different lists as well.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Mini Kelly SOs are a bit different, including the fact that on a verso the inside flap will have the contrast color, same as the Mini K versos in production.


----------



## Angelian

Senbei said:


> Thank you! I was reading Notorious Pink’s article about SO and either I misread it or that info is old.
> I did a verso SO and was given two different lists as well.


  As far as I know this isn’t different from what it was before, but I‘ve often seen incorrect info on it that apparently sticks. (The pic I posted is not from this SO round either.)


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

fice16 said:


> Congratulations on your SO offer.  I am sure your purchase of the big-ticket exotic C has really helped you in expediting this SO offer.
> Since you already have K28 and B30, I would think you may want to get a B25/K25 for your SO.  For my frame (5'4", FR size 36), I think both B25/K25 would work.  I personally only have B25s, but haven't requested K25 due to concern for its relatively small interior capacity.
> 
> For the combos you are considering, I personally like the following (but in K25/B25, for the diversity of your handbag collection):
> 
> 2. Blue Iris Ostrich & some bright color lining
> 4. Bleu Saphir Chèvre & Bleu Electric lining
> 
> More importantly, I wish you an early Happy Birthday, and have fun in picking the combos for your first SO.



Thank you so much! I know size 25 is the trend and in high demand right now, but it looks so tiny and I’m considered tall and definitely not petite in frame, so I’m hesitant to SO a size 25 unless I can try one on. I’d want to add at least one or two B25/K25 to my collection for sure but just not sure if I should SO one. I mean if I find out that it’s not the best size for me before or when it arrives it would totally ruin the fun and excitement.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Bellub said:


> Thank you! I placed my order today
> 
> they told me literally I would not be receiving any bag between now and when the SO bag arrives...nothing to dispute but at least expectation is managed.



Wow this sounds really strange. I’ve heard some stores won‘t give out the next SO to a client until her last SO arrives, and in your case if they offered you a SO instead of a 2nd quota bag for the year it‘s totally understandable, but not offering any quota bags before your SO arrives just doesn’t sound right. What if your SO takes 2-3 years to arrive? No matter how much you spend before your SO arrives they just won’t/can’t offer you a bag? That just doesn’t sound reasonable to me.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ILQA said:


> Congrats for your SO ! And happy early birthday!
> Actually I thought exotic SO was even more special, and not offered often, but maybe I’m wrong. Have you had confirmation from you SA that you could also ask for ostrich ? It’s just to avoid you some disappointment if you finally decide for ostrich and hear once you’re there that it’s not possible.
> Some answers : I don’t know for sure for interior ostrich colours but I would say within exotic choices but please wait for some experienced person to answer. Interior colour is for the lining, you have to chose external multico in external leather .
> 
> I’ve just placed my SO and went for one the combos you mention : Rouge H and rouge grenat interior, but it’s a K35 Togo. I wanted gris perle interior initially but my SM didn’t recommend it (would get dirty rapidly) and as you don’t see much of the interior in a K, I thought it was a reasonable choice ( I think I would have stick to gris perle if it was a B because I love the combo).
> 
> One thing you also have to think about is the stitching, I’ve always found that it’s fairly easy to imagine what multico would look like but it’s difficult for me to imagine the stitching as it can give a very different vibe to your bag.
> 
> As I wanted a more casual look for work and travel , I went for gris asphalte stitching... hope it will give a more sporty look to rouge H but won’t be to busy.
> 
> I can’t help you for the combos as I think each of your choices will look very nice, I would just say that rouge H with bordeaux interior seemed too dull for me.
> Personally I had to think what I would really need this bag for, rather than just combos I like, in order to be able to make up my mind.



Thank you dear! And congrats on your jaw-dropping Bordeaux Kelly again, and on your Rouge H Kelly SO. Looks like we are both dark red lovers. Is your Rouge H in chèvre? I haven’t seen this color in chèvre yet so really curious to see how different it is from my Epsom Kelly. 

I think I’m more inclined to get a Birkin for my SO if I decide to go with verso instead of Multico because I want the interior pop colors to really show.

My SA told me specifically that I could order ostrich because she knew I love Bleu Iris ostrich.

I do have a couple of colors in mind for stitching, but I really have to decide on a color combo and bag size first. And I most likely won’t be able to make up my mind until I have all the color/leather swatches In front of me.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

LKNN said:


> I have the reverse of your option 4: BE with Blue Sapphir lining k25 (epsom) and you can barely see the difference between the two colors. I regret choosing a lining color so similar to the main color since i love the clandestine nature of the verso, and seeing a pop of color everytime i go in my bag.
> 
> I love option 3, albeit in a k25. And also option 7 sounds amazing. I love the blue sapphir op as well but would consider a different lining and a k or b 25 since you already have a few k28/ b30s.



Thank you so much for your input. Wow didn’t know BE and bleu saphir are close on epsom. I definitely want a pop color for the interior and I know I don’t want BE as exterior because it’s too bright for me. Maybe I’ll cross off Bleu Saphir chèvre altogether because I know I like Bleu Saphir on croc/gator the most. Option 7 is definitely the safest choice. Can’t go wrong with that.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Bellub said:


> Congrats! I feel the same! I really wanted the Mysore but cannot pick a color there.
> The verso color for inside is also very limited! Were you given this list to choose from?



‘Thank you so much for posting this lining list! Been searching everywhere for this and surprisingly no one has posted an image of the lining list for this season.


----------



## Bellub

OuiCestLaVie said:


> ‘Thank you so much for posting this lining list! Been searching everywhere for this and surprisingly no one has posted an image of the lining list for this season.


You are welcome! I am new to this so when The SA said my choice is limited to the lining list, I was a bit disappointed  and unprepared. I only thought about using the same colors as on the original color list so I had to decide on the spot


----------



## DR2014

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you dear! And congrats on your jaw-dropping Bordeaux Kelly again, and on your Rouge H Kelly SO. Looks like we are both dark red lovers. Is your Rouge H in chèvre? I haven’t seen this color in chèvre yet so really curious to see how different it is from my Epsom Kelly.
> 
> I think I’m more inclined to get a Birkin for my SO if I decide to go with verso instead of Multico because I want the interior pop colors to really show.
> 
> My SA told me specifically that I could order ostrich because she knew I love Bleu Iris ostrich.
> 
> I do have a couple of colors in mind for stitching, but I really have to decide on a color combo and bag size first. And I most likely won’t be able to make up my mind until I have all the color/leather swatches In front of me.


@honhon has a rouge H SO in chevre... I ordered one too, but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Leileka said:


> Just ordered a Mini Kelly multico in Celeste and Gris Perle with Permabrass Hardware. Honestly, I really wanted to have it in chèvre and multico, but the options were not great for me, considering what I already have. Anyway, I was waiting for a baby blue mini Kelly, so it’s almost the same, with a special swing.
> Now I can’t wait to see it! I’m sooo bad with the waiting game.



Ok now I’m totally confused. Isn’t Celeste and Gris Perle available in Chèvre? What leather did you end up getting instead of Chèvre?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Senbei said:


> Yes, anemone is available for inside!
> For the multicolor design, you have to pick a second color that is available on the linings list AND exterior list. So if blue will be your second exterior color (handles, sangles, etc.) it also has to be available on the linings list.
> Congratulations and happy birthday!



Thank you so much! All this info is really helpful!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Angelian said:


> This is incorrect. For a multico you have to pick both colors from the exterior list and there is no need at all to take into consideration the lining list. Lining list is for verso.
> 
> Edit: adding pic that confirms this, also visible in @acrowcounted ’s pic three posts up.
> 
> View attachment 4896981



Ok so for Kelly, if I want to do a Verso I have to look at both the exterior and interior list, and if I want a Multico, I just need to look at the exterior list, correct? But what if the colors I pick are not on the lining list? Does it not matter for Multico because they will just use color 1 for interior?  Does the same principal apply to Birkin too?


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ok so for Kelly, if I want to do a Verso I have to look at both the exterior and interior list, and if I want a Multico, I just need to look at the exterior list, correct? But what if the colors I pick are not on the lining list? Does it not matter for Multico because they will just use color 1 for interior?  Does the same principal apply to Birkin too?



If you are doing multico no need to worry that the color isn’t on the color lining list. The lining list is only used for verso. Re-posting member’s photo from earlier, do you see how the linings is “for verso options only”?



It is the same for Birkin, the difference is for a multico Birkin the lining color will be color 2 (the sides color) instead of color 1 (front and back color). I think this is why people can be confused since it’s different between Kelly and Birkin. Here’s a photo I found on instagram


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

momoc said:


> If you are doing multico no need to worry that the color isn’t on the color lining list. The lining list is only used for verso. Re-posting member’s photo from earlier, do you see how the linings is “for verso options only”?
> View attachment 4897285
> 
> 
> It is the same for Birkin, the difference is for a multico Birkin the lining color will be color 2 (the sides color) instead of color 1 (front and back color). I think this is why people can be confused since it’s different between Kelly and Birkin. Here’s a photo I found on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4897284



Is the Kelly mini (not seller mini) a pochette?


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

Is the Kelly mini (not seller mini) a pochette?


----------



## acrowcounted

Chicagobaggirl said:


> Is the Kelly mini (not seller mini) a pochette?


Yes.


----------



## Summerof89

I finally did my first SO, I was so excited when my SA told me the surprise.
Again I was confused about Rose Poupre vs Rose A to go with Craie and BGHW in a multicolor Epsom Kelly 25, also got sidetracked by Gris A and Jaune D'or, but I THINKKK I will stick to craie and RP, I have until tomorrow to decide.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> If you are doing multico no need to worry that the color isn’t on the color lining list. The lining list is only used for verso. Re-posting member’s photo from earlier, do you see how the linings is “for verso options only”?
> View attachment 4897285
> 
> 
> It is the same for Birkin, the difference is for a multico Birkin the lining color will be color 2 (the sides color) instead of color 1 (front and back color). I think this is why people can be confused since it’s different between Kelly and Birkin. Here’s a photo I found on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4897284



Thank you so much for the clarification. It’s very helpful. I think for Kelly Multico it seems that H switches from year to year as to if color 1 or 2 is used for interior. I looked at lots of Multico Kellys and sometimes the interior is color 1 and some other times it is color 2. And for this season looks like Kelly mini interior is color 2 but for other Kelly sizes it’s color 1.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Angelian

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you so much for the clarification. It’s very helpful. I think for Kelly Multico it seems that H switches from year to year as to if color 1 or 2 is used for interior. I looked at lots of Multico Kellys and sometimes the interior is color 1 and some other times it is color 2. And for this season looks like Kelly mini interior is color 2 but for other Kelly sizes it’s color 1.


Definitely not switching from year to year. I have pics of SO charts going back to 2016 and the multico lining usage was always the same as the multico version it is now.
For this season the Kelly mini is new as multico and you can refer to the above posts with pics where you see that for Kelly Sellier mini the interior is in color 1, not 2.  
Good luck with your SO.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Angelian said:


> Definitely not switching from year to year. I have pics of SO charts going back to 2016 and the multico lining usage was always the same as the multico version it is now.
> For this season the Kelly mini is new as multico and you can refer to the above posts with pics where you see that for Kelly Sellier mini the interior is in color 1, not 2.
> Good luck with your SO.



Thank you. i looked at Madison Couture’s HSS bags and for SO Kellys with D/Y stamps the interior colors are either color 1 and color 2. Can’t seem to find a pattern.


----------



## Angelian

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you. i looked at Madison Couture’s HSS bags and for SO Kellys with D/Y stamps the interior colors are either color 1 and color 2. Can’t seem to find a pattern.


Can’t help you there, it is what it is and H does not differ from their SO options. No need to find a pattern. Although every K multico I’ve seen on MC has interior color 1. 
Even if you’ve seen something different, all that matters anyway is what‘s available now right? It’s not like you‘re placing your SO in the past, nor can you indicate you want an option not offered.


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you. i looked at Madison Couture’s HSS bags and for SO Kellys with D/Y stamps the interior colors are either color 1 and color 2. Can’t seem to find a pattern.


That is weird...Found the following on red book for SOs placed in 2020 (June so before this fall season started), 2019 and 2018 - all indicate color 1 being the lining. I’m really curious now, can you give the link to which ones you saw that’s color 2 instead?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> That is weird...Found the following on red book for SOs placed in 2020 (June so before this fall season started), 2019 and 2018 - all indicate color 1 being the lining. I’m really curious now, can you give the link to which ones you saw that’s color 2 instead?
> 
> View attachment 4897433
> View attachment 4897434
> View attachment 4897435



These ones for examples:









						Hermes Horseshoe Stamp (HSS) Bi-Color Craie and Rose Azalee Epsom Birkin 30cm Brushed Gold Hardware
					

Hermes SO Horseshoe Stamp (HSS) bi-color Craie and Rose Azalee Birkin 30cm of epsom leather with brushed gold hardware in new or never worn condition with plastic on hardware. Shop authentic, hard to find Hermes bags at Madison Avenue Couture.




					madisonavenuecouture.com
				












						Hermes Horseshoe Stamp (HSS) Bi-Color Rose Azalee and Rouge Casaque Epsom Birkin 30cm Brushed Gold Hardware
					

Hermes HSS Rose Azalee and Rouge Casaque epsom Birkin 30cm with brushed gold hardware, in new or never worn condition with plastic on hardware. Shop rare Hermes Birkins at Madison Avenue Couture.




					madisonavenuecouture.com
				












						Hermes Horseshoe Stamp (HSS) Bi-Color Rose Azalee and Bordeaux Epsom Birkin 30cm Gold Hardware
					

Hermes HSS Rose Azalee and Bordeaux epsom Birkin 30cm with gold hardware, in new or never worn condition with plastic on hardware. Shop rare Hermes Birkins at Madison Avenue Couture.




					madisonavenuecouture.com
				












						Hermes Horseshoe Stamp (HSS) Bi-Color Anemone and Bleu Nuit Togo Birkin 25cm Brushed Palladium Hardware (Preloved - Mint)
					

Hermes HSS Anemone and Bleu Nuit togo Birkin 25cm brushed palladium hardware in mint used condition. Shop authentic Hermes at Madison Avenue Couture.




					madisonavenuecouture.com


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> These ones for examples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Horseshoe Stamp (HSS) Bi-Color Craie and Rose Azalee Epsom Birkin 30cm Brushed Gold Hardware
> 
> 
> Hermes SO Horseshoe Stamp (HSS) bi-color Craie and Rose Azalee Birkin 30cm of epsom leather with brushed gold hardware in new or never worn condition with plastic on hardware. Shop authentic, hard to find Hermes bags at Madison Avenue Couture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madisonavenuecouture.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Horseshoe Stamp (HSS) Bi-Color Rose Azalee and Rouge Casaque Epsom Birkin 30cm Brushed Gold Hardware
> 
> 
> Hermes HSS Rose Azalee and Rouge Casaque epsom Birkin 30cm with brushed gold hardware, in new or never worn condition with plastic on hardware. Shop rare Hermes Birkins at Madison Avenue Couture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madisonavenuecouture.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Horseshoe Stamp (HSS) Bi-Color Rose Azalee and Bordeaux Epsom Birkin 30cm Gold Hardware
> 
> 
> Hermes HSS Rose Azalee and Bordeaux epsom Birkin 30cm with gold hardware, in new or never worn condition with plastic on hardware. Shop rare Hermes Birkins at Madison Avenue Couture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madisonavenuecouture.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Horseshoe Stamp (HSS) Bi-Color Anemone and Bleu Nuit Togo Birkin 25cm Brushed Palladium Hardware (Preloved - Mint)
> 
> 
> Hermes HSS Anemone and Bleu Nuit togo Birkin 25cm brushed palladium hardware in mint used condition. Shop authentic Hermes at Madison Avenue Couture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madisonavenuecouture.com



Birkin vs Kelly dear 

Just in case you missed it - 


momoc said:


> ...
> the difference is for a multico Birkin the lining color will be color 2 (the sides color) instead of color 1 (front and back color). I think this is why people can be confused since it’s different between Kelly and Birkin. Here’s a photo I found on instagram
> 
> View attachment 4897284


----------



## stylemeter

westcoastgal said:


> I absolutely love your bag! Such stunning colors! Great choices.


love !!!


----------



## ILQA

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you dear! And congrats on your jaw-dropping Bordeaux Kelly again, and on your Rouge H Kelly SO. Looks like we are both dark red lovers. Is your Rouge H in chèvre? I haven’t seen this color in chèvre yet so really curious to see how different it is from my Epsom Kelly.
> 
> I think I’m more inclined to get a Birkin for my SO if I decide to go with verso instead of Multico because I want the interior pop colors to really show.
> 
> My SA told me specifically that I could order ostrich because she knew I love Bleu Iris ostrich.
> 
> I do have a couple of colors in mind for stitching, but I really have to decide on a color combo and bag size first. And I most likely won’t be able to make up my mind until I have all the color/leather swatches In front of me.


Thank you OuiCestLaVie ! 
No the rouge H is not in chevre, unfortunately they don’t do chevre for bigger than size 28 and I wanted a 35 for other uses than this K28.


----------



## ichimatsu

Is it possible to change specs of a SO once the order has been placed?


----------



## acrowcounted

ichimatsu said:


> Is it possible to change specs of a SO once the order has been placed?


Once your store submits the order to Paris/corporate, it cannot be changed. It usually takes the stores a couple of days to do this so if you’ve placed it extremely recently, you may still be able to but likely not.


----------



## ichimatsu

acrowcounted said:


> Once your store submits the order to Paris/corporate, it cannot be changed. It usually takes the stores a couple of days to do this so if you’ve placed it extremely recently, you may still be able to but likely not.


unfortunately it has been quite a while... Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## wearawishbone

SO placed!! B25 clemence in Magnolia, rghw, Bordeaux interior


----------



## cavale

wearawishbone said:


> SO placed!! B25 clemence in Magnolia, rghw, Bordeaux interior



LOVE this combo! Hope you don’t have too long a wait ‘til you get to bring her home


----------



## innerpeace85

wearawishbone said:


> SO placed!! B25 clemence in Magnolia, rghw, Bordeaux interior


Beautiful!!


----------



## Onthego

wearawishbone said:


> SO placed!! B25 clemence in Magnolia, rghw, Bordeaux interior


This looks beautiful. May I ask why you choose Magnolia in clemence instead of chevre?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## wearawishbone

Onthego said:


> This looks beautiful. May I ask why you choose Magnolia in clemence instead of chevre?


Thank you! Magnolia was stunning as well in chèvre and I anticipate adding a chèvre bag at some stage but I did not like the shiny aspect of the leather at least not in a bright color. It’s was gorgeous though saturation wise


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> Birkin vs Kelly dear
> 
> Just in case you missed it -



Oh my. That was an embarrassing mix-up... I was so wrapped up in the multico look that I didn’t even realize I was looking at Birkin... Thanks so much!


----------



## bel89

I've been offered a SO by my SA yesterday and this thread is so helpful! It's been a while since I last placed one and guidelines seem to have changed in the meantime, so I have two questions. The only options for SO Kelly are now verso and multicolore as far as I understand, no more single color? Is epsom still available for retourne Kelly?

TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

bel89 said:


> I've been offered a SO by my SA yesterday and this thread is so helpful! It's been a while since I last placed one and guidelines seem to have changed in the meantime, so I have two questions. The only options for SO Kelly are now verso and multicolore as far as I understand, no more single color? Is epsom still available for retourne Kelly?
> 
> TIA


Three Kelly options: Line (single color but MUST have contast stitching), Verso, or Multico.
Epsom is not allowed for Retourne Kellys.


----------



## bel89

Thank you for your reply! I guess I'll go with verso then, since it's barely noticable on the Kelly  I'm sad about the lack of epsom/retourne, the bag I have in this combo is amongst my favourite bags.


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Oh my. That was an embarrassing mix-up... I was so wrapped up in the multico look that I didn’t even realize I was looking at Birkin... Thanks so much!



No worries, I honestly didn’t realize this difference between Birkin and Kelly until we just had this discussion. I honestly assumed they are all like the Birkin’s which I knew was color 2 (sides color is lining color). And now we know for sure how the lining situation will go for your bi-color Kelly!


----------



## acrowcounted

bel89 said:


> Thank you for your reply! I guess I'll go with verso then, since it's barely noticable on the Kelly  I'm sad about the lack of epsom/retourne, the bag I have in this combo is amongst my favourite bags.


It’s probably for the best that the option was removed though. They were having trouble crafting the bags without built in ripples that seemed to be frequent due to the rigidity of Epsom leather and it’s counterproductivity to the “relaxed” Retourne style.


----------



## Abrakadabra

Is it possible to do a Special Order in another country? They don't do special orders in my country and after I got my first B, I kinda want a SO kelly now super bad...


----------



## acrowcounted

Abrakadabra said:


> Is it possible to do a Special Order in another country? They don't do special orders in my country and after I got my first B, I kinda want a SO kelly now super bad...


Hermes doesn’t care where you live in relation to where you get offered a SO but you’ll have to build a separate profile and relationship with an SA at the distant country in order to potentially be offered a SO there. You also should keep in mind that you would likely then be required to travel back to the other country again on potentially little notice once the SO arrives.


----------



## bel89

acrowcounted said:


> It’s probably for the best that the option was removed though. They were having trouble crafting the bags without built in ripples that seemed to be frequent due to the rigidity of Epsom leather and it’s counterproductivity to the “relaxed” Retourne style.


Ah, that does make sense. My bag is a bit on the ripply side as well, but it never bothered me. I guess I'll have to recondiser my options now

Can glazing colour still be chosen? (Craie glazing on nata for example)


----------



## Lilikay

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Ok now I’m totally confused. Isn’t Celeste and Gris Perle available in Chèvre? What leather did you end up getting instead of Chèvre?


Oh dear, sorry that I confused you! I was confused too and that’s the result...too many different lists and none of them with the same 2 nice colors that I wanted...so, yes, Celeste and Gris Perle are the options for chèvre, and that’s why I ended up choosing it  and didn’t look at lining lists also.


----------



## babygenius

My SA just texted and offered my very first SO.....super excited and nervous at the same time lol !! I think I'm going to have a very hard time deciding haha! 
How do you guys decide on your SO? Do you usually go in with something in mind?


----------



## Summerof89

As I shared previously i finally placed my very first SO where I picked K25 Sellier in Craie (C1) and Rose Poupre (C2), my SA called me just now and advised that Craie from Epsom has recently been removed from the SO list. I am now very sad and need to rethink my entire decision.  Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Abrakadabra said:


> Is it possible to do a Special Order in another country? They don't do special orders in my country and after I got my first B, I kinda want a SO kelly now super bad...


It's possible to do SOs in multiple countries, even at once  Just know that depending on the store and relationship they may expect you to rush over in person when it comes in!


----------



## Dame_de_Luxe

I placed my SO for a Kelly last week and I ordered the 120 strap.  Does anyone know if that costs more than the standard?  And if so, how much?  Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Dame_de_Luxe said:


> I placed my SO for a Kelly last week and I ordered the 120 strap.  Does anyone know if that costs more than the standard?  And if so, how much?  Thanks!



Same price


----------



## Notorious Pink

Senbei said:


> Thank you! I was reading Notorious Pink’s article about SO and either I misread it or that info is old.
> I did a verso SO and was given two different lists as well.





Angelian said:


> As far as I know this isn’t different from what it was before, but I‘ve often seen incorrect info on it that apparently sticks. (The pic I posted is not from this SO round either.)



My article has old info.
it was accurate when published.
I’d be happy to update it


----------



## momoc

Summerof89 said:


> As I shared previously i finally placed my very first SO where I picked K25 Sellier in Craie (C1) and Rose Poupre (C2), my SA called me just now and advised that Craie from Epsom has recently been removed from the SO list. I am now very sad and need to rethink my entire decision.  Has anyone had this problem before?



This definitely happens (a color for a leather is cancelled and all standing SOs get cancelled, but sometimes not world wide and only some countries). I’ve read that it’s apparently happened with some exotic colors (5P pink) for this round. First time hearing about Craie Epsom though and I’m surprised because I think this is a very popular color/leather choice! That sucks...hope you are able to find a substitute color that you likes


----------



## acrowcounted

momoc said:


> This definitely happens (a color for a leather is cancelled and all standing SOs get cancelled, but sometimes not world wide and only some countries). I’ve read that it’s apparently happened with some exotic colors (5P pink) for this round. First time hearing about Craie Epsom though and I’m surprised because I think this is a very popular color/leather choice! That sucks...hope you are able to find a substitute color that you likes


I wouldn’t necessarily jump to it being unavailable retroactively. I think sometimes when a SO color is very popular, they stop allowing additional orders of it to make sure they don’t overcommit their supply.


----------



## momoc

acrowcounted said:


> I wouldn’t necessarily jump to it being unavailable retroactively. I think sometimes when a SO color is very popular, they stop allowing additional orders of it to make sure they don’t overcommit their supply.



That makes sense - Craie Epsom is a very popular choice!


----------



## Senbei

Notorious Pink said:


> My article has old info.
> it was accurate when published.
> I’d be happy to update it


It would be nice to update especially since hot stamping has been added. Plus, I miss your articles!


----------



## RT1

Senbei said:


> It would be nice toupdate especially since hot stamping has been added. Plus, I miss your articles!


This would be super!!!


----------



## babygenius

Does anyone have blue/light grey or blue/white or blue/beige kind of color combination for your SO? If so I'd really love to see a pic to see how the bag looks! 
I'm thinking about doing neutral/neutral or blue/neutral for my first SO. I saw a lot of neutral/neutral combination but haven't seen a whole lot of blues out there. Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

babygenius said:


> Does anyone have blue/light grey or blue/white or blue/beige kind of color combination for your SO? If so I'd really love to see a pic to see how the bag looks!
> I'm thinking about doing neutral/neutral or blue/neutral for my first SO. I saw a lot of neutral/neutral combination but haven't seen a whole lot of blues out there. Thank you!


Here is a fun thread to peruse, if you haven’t already. Some blue grey combos included.


----------



## QuelleFromage

babygenius said:


> Does anyone have blue/light grey or blue/white or blue/beige kind of color combination for your SO? If so I'd really love to see a pic to see how the bag looks!
> I'm thinking about doing neutral/neutral or blue/neutral for my first SO. I saw a lot of neutral/neutral combination but haven't seen a whole lot of blues out there. Thank you!


@Meta has a beautiful Kelly in, I think, Gris Mouette and Celeste...try searching for it.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Ummmm....anyone have an image of anemone and bleu electrique *chèvre *together? I've seen Togo.


----------



## babygenius

PangurBan said:


> Scarf mail today!  Here are my contributions to the IRL shots of this colorway.  Background is a really nice cool gray but not overtly bluish or greenish.  Apologies for the rumpled tshirt; it was what I had on when it arrived, but I put on a couple tops in other colors at the end.  I paired it with a Regate ring (permabrass) to echo the chains in the design; I'll try a Pautuck with a Mors ring (palladium) soon.
> 
> (I imagine a gav format of this design would be really cute, too...!)





acrowcounted said:


> Here is a fun thread to peruse, if you haven’t already. Some blue grey combos included.



Thank you!!!


----------



## LuvLuxeH

Went in to pick up a Barenia calvi, and was floored with a totally unexpected offer to place a SO... for my very first Hermes bag! 
Once I realized what my SA was telling me, an expletive actually escaped my lips before I could stop myself lol


----------



## Summerof89

Does anyone have a photo of magnolia in chevre? I am interested to know how it comes with the same color in togo or RP. Considering this for my SO but Magnolia in togo is just too light for me, if in togo i much prefer RP. TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

Summerof89 said:


> Does anyone have a photo of magnolia in chevre? I am interested to know how it comes with the same color in togo or RP. Considering this for my SO but Magnolia in togo is just too light for me, if in togo i much prefer RP. TIA!


If you search hermes.com you can find several SLGs in magnolia chevre.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Summerof89

acrowcounted said:


> If you search hermes.com you can find several SLGs in magnolia chevre.


thank you very much this is very helpful


----------



## mugenprincess

Summerof89 said:


> Does anyone have a photo of magnolia in chevre? I am interested to know how it comes with the same color in togo or RP. Considering this for my SO but Magnolia in togo is just too light for me, if in togo i much prefer RP. TIA!


I tried on a magnolia chevre clic16 and fell in love with the versatility of the color and how it looks in different lighting. so much that I made my SO in magnolia chevre!


----------



## Summerof89

mugenprincess said:


> I tried on a magnolia chevre clic16 and fell in love with the versatility of the color and how it looks in different lighting. so much that I made my SO in magnolia chevre!


thank you for this, the color in chevre is surprisingly quite saturated. hmmm I hate having to choose!


----------



## SoDoLo2

Has anyone received an imperfect SO bag? 
I collected my SO a few weeks ago but had to take it back to the store as the metal buckles were not fitted straight nor flush. Zero quality control seem to have happened.. Been sent off to see whether it can be repaired or worst case scrapped.. I’m gutted. If anyone has any advice please please please tell me.


----------



## QuelleFromage

SoDoLo2 said:


> Has anyone received an imperfect SO bag?
> I collected my SO a few weeks ago but had to take it back to the store as the metal buckles were not fitted straight nor flush. Zero quality control seem to have happened.. Been sent off to see whether it can be repaired or worst case scrapped.. I’m gutted. If anyone has any advice please please please tell me.


So so sorry. I remember this happening to other members. Usually hardware issues can be repaired. Crossing fingers for you!


----------



## SoDoLo2

QuelleFromage said:


> So so sorry. I remember this happening to other members. Usually hardware issues can be repaired. Crossing fingers for you!



thank you


----------



## QuelleFromage

SoDoLo2 said:


> thank you


Not at all minimizing your feelings but this is an EASY repair (from what I can see). The plates are not well attached to the sangles. You will be okay


----------



## SoDoLo2

QuelleFromage said:


> Not at all minimizing your feelings but this is an EASY repair (from what I can see). The plates are not well attached to the sangles. You will be okay



Thanks! I hope so. My SA and the manager were both panicking so they left me shaking in my boots talking about replacement bags


----------



## Susie Tunes

Hi, just wondering if anyone has heard that Chèvre will be unavailable next year for SO K28s? I have my heart set on one in noir so hoping I’m incorrect


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

So I spent an hour in the store today and sadly came home without placing an order. An hour simply wasn‘t enough for someone placing an SO for the first time, despite all the research I’d done before I went in. I narrowed down my choices but couldn’t make up my mind. My SA didn’t like the idea of putting down an order and change it the next day so she asked me to make up my mind and come back to place the order.

So I’ve decided that I’m going to do raisin and anemone chèvre, but I can’t decide if I want B25 or B30 or K25 or K28. I really like how RGHW looks on Raisin chèvre which means I can’t do Kelly. But I’m in the process of hunting down a Birkin Touch in Raisin so if I do succeed a Raisin Chèvre Birkin might be a little repetitive? I’m tempted to get a size 25 because it’s a highly sought after size that is harder to get and I don’t have any yet. But I’m not petite and I worry that 25 is not going to work well for me. If I do go with 25 I think I’d prefer K25 over B25, but then I can’t do RGHW... Finally, I‘m tempted to do a Multico but I’m scared of the bag ending up looking too busy and loud. Verso with contrast stitching is definitely a safer choice. All these dilemmas... I know I shouldn’t be so greedy and want it all. But I just can’t decide right now.


----------



## Nerja

Is ostrich a non-exotic?  Just curious as I’ve had differing messages


----------



## Hat Trick

OuiCestLaVie said:


> So I spent an hour in the store today and sadly came home without placing an order. An hour simply wasn‘t enough for someone placing an SO for the first time, despite all the research I’d done before I went in. I narrowed down my choices but couldn’t make up my mind. My SA didn’t like the idea of putting down an order and change it the next day so she asked me to make up my mind and come back to place the order.
> 
> So I’ve decided that I’m going to do raisin and rose anemone chèvre, but I can’t decide if I want B25 or B30 or K25 or K28. I really like how RGHW looks on Raisin chèvre which means I can’t do Kelly. But I’m in the process of hunting down a Birkin Touch in Raisin so if I do succeed a Raisin Chèvre Birkin might be a little repetitive? I’m tempted to get a size 25 because it’s a highly sought after size that is harder to get and I don’t have any yet. But I’m not petite and I worry that 25 is not going to work well for me. If I do go with 25 I think I’d prefer K25 over B25, but then I can’t do RGHW... Finally, I‘m tempted to do a Multico but I’m scared of the bag ending up looking too busy and loud. Verso with contrast stitching is definitely a safer choice. All these dilemmas... I know I shouldn’t be so greedy and want it all. But I just can’t decide right now.



It’s normal for it to take more than one visit to decide. My SM gave me a couple of days between each visit so that I could go home and take a good, hard look at what was in my closet (to go with various bag options) each time. ( I also made a few paper mockups to test size and colour options.)
24 hours doesn’t leave you with much time to decide so treat the opportunity as if it is your FIRST SO (rather than the mindset of thinking it will be your only SO)! Sometimes just changing that perspective helps!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Hat Trick said:


> It’s normal for it to take more than one visit to decide. My SM gave me a couple of days between each visit so that I could go home and take a good, hard look at what was in my closet (to go with various bag options) each time. ( I also made a few paper mockups to test size and colour options.)
> 24 hours doesn’t leave you with much time to decide so treat the opportunity as if it is your FIRST SO (rather than the mindset of thinking it will be your only SO)! Sometimes just changing that perspective helps!



Thank you so much! I definitely hope this is my First SO with many many more to come. And I believe it will get easier later on. I just wish that I could try on B25/K25 somehow and that would make the decision process so much easier.


----------



## acrowcounted

Nerja said:


> Is ostrich a non-exotic?  Just curious as I’ve had differing messages


Ostrich is currently a normal (non exotic) leather for SO purposes


----------



## Dreaming Big

OuiCestLaVie said:


> So I’ve decided that I’m going to do raisin and anemone chèvre,


My raisin touch B30 has RGHW and would check two of you boxes.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## EmilyM111

I've just placed the SO after a few weeks ago the system failed. My choice is B30, togo, black with rose pourpre interior and RGHW. The change of my direction was driven by the SM suggesting it will be very hard to get a black bag here (small store).


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you so much! I definitely hope this is my First SO with many many more to come. And I believe it will get easier later on. I just wish that I could try on B25/K25 somehow and that would make the decision process so much easier.


If you have never tried K25 or B25 on in person I would strongly caution against ordering one for an SO. 
People online can tell you it’s a great size and highly coveted but that doesn’t mean it will be a good size for you.  I bought a K25 without trying it on and ended up selling bc it looked like a toy on me and I’m not tall. When I tried a B25 in person it was the same.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## LuvLuxeH

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> If you have never tried K25 or B25 on in person I would strongly caution against ordering one for an SO.
> People online can tell you it’s a great size and highly coveted but that doesn’t mean it will be a good size for you.  I bought a K25 without trying it on and ended up selling bc it looked like a toy on me and I’m not tall. When I tried a B25 in person it was the same.  Good luck deciding.


I have tried K25 & B25 in person, and am petite: 5’3”, 120 lbs. They did not look ridiculous on me, but I would consider it more if an evening bag rather than everyday one, and ordered the K28.  My GF who is 5’6”, 130 lbs also tried both and they looked ridiculously small on her. She ordered B30 instead. Also consider that SO may take 1-2 years, so trends like the minibag may change.


----------



## momoc

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Thank you so much! I definitely hope this is my First SO with many many more to come. And I believe it will get easier later on. I just wish that I could try on B25/K25 somehow and that would make the decision process so much easier.



Sometimes some stores may have a bag for you to try on. Although I think that obviously depends on the store & what they may have. 

I am catching up on the thread and saw that someone mentioned a rumor that chevre K28 may not be offered any more next year. (Chevre tends to be only restricted to smaller bags and it's only up to size 28 right now for the Kelly, so if that were to happen you'd only be able to make Chevre 25s next round). If you are set on chevre, maybe consider the possibility that this could be the last round during which you can still make the larger size. (Although I'd try confirming if that is indeed the case with your SA first since currently it sounds like a rumor; but I also feel like your SA may not know either lol)

Good luck on your decision! Let us know what you decide on!


----------



## acrowcounted

Susie Tunes said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone has heard that Chèvre will be unavailable next year for SO K28s? I have my heart set on one in noir so hoping I’m incorrect





momoc said:


> Sometimes some stores may have a bag for you to try on. Although I think that obviously depends on the store & what they may have.
> 
> I am catching up on the thread and saw that someone mentioned a rumor that chevre K28 may not be offered any more next year. (Chevre tends to be only restricted to smaller bags and it's only up to size 28 right now for the Kelly, so if that were to happen you'd only be able to make Chevre 25s next round). If you are set on chevre, maybe consider the possibility that this could be the last round during which you can still make the larger size. (Although I'd try confirming if that is indeed the case with your SA first since currently it sounds like a rumor; but I also feel like your SA may not know either lol)
> 
> Good luck on your decision! Let us know what you decide on!


I don’t think they have any clue what will be offered for SO next year yet as we are still nearly a full year away from new options coming out. @Susie Tunes where did you hear this rumor?


----------



## LuvLuxeH

momoc said:


> Sometimes some stores may have a bag for you to try on. Although I think that obviously depends on the store & what they may have.
> 
> I am catching up on the thread and saw that someone mentioned a rumor that chevre K28 may not be offered any more next year. (Chevre tends to be only restricted to smaller bags and it's only up to size 28 right now for the Kelly, so if that were to happen you'd only be able to make Chevre 25s next round). If you are set on chevre, maybe consider the possibility that this could be the last round during which you can still make the larger size. (Although I'd try confirming if that is indeed the case with your SA first since currently it sounds like a rumor; but I also feel like your SA may not know either lol)
> 
> Good luck on your decision! Let us know what you decide on!


I don’t know if the rumor is true, but my SA knew I wanted K28 in chèvre and that I would not consider any other size or leather... and she pushed hard to get me approved for SO this year bc she didn’t think there was any other way for me to get those specs. I certainly don’t have a mega VIP purchase history, so the SO offer was a total shock to me.


----------



## momoc

acrowcounted said:


> I don’t think they have any clue what will be offered for SO next year yet as we are still nearly a full year away from new options coming out. @Susie Tunes where did you hear this rumor?



Yeah I don't think my SA would know at all. The only reason I paused to think is because I know they don't do it in 32/35 due to the smaller mysore hides and it's been that way for quite a while, so I could potentially see them restricting even further if they are having issues with supply. But that's just pure speculation...

Would also love to know where you heard about this @Susie Tunes !


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> Sometimes some stores may have a bag for you to try on. Although I think that obviously depends on the store & what they may have.
> 
> I am catching up on the thread and saw that someone mentioned a rumor that chevre K28 may not be offered any more next year. (Chevre tends to be only restricted to smaller bags and it's only up to size 28 right now for the Kelly, so if that were to happen you'd only be able to make Chevre 25s next round). If you are set on chevre, maybe consider the possibility that this could be the last round during which you can still make the larger size. (Although I'd try confirming if that is indeed the case with your SA first since currently it sounds like a rumor; but I also feel like your SA may not know either lol)
> 
> Good luck on your decision! Let us know what you decide on!



Thank you so much! I kept saying that I wish I could try on a K25 or B25 for size and my SA didn’t seem to want to bring out any for me to try. But she did hint that if I really want to add a B25/K25 to my collection next year she can make that happen. So I’m thinking I should probably play it safe and order the size I know I’ll love/use for sure.

If they do stop offering chèvre K28 would they also stop doing chèvre B30? I don’t think many SAs have any more intel than we do. I was totally shocked to find out that many SAs don’t know as much as we do about SO. I definitely went in knowing more about this season’s SO than my SA did...

Also I was told that for my store, once I place my SO order, next year I can only get 1 quota bag before December. They won’t be able to offer me a second quota bag unless they are sure that my SO is not arriving in December. If somehow my SO arrives in December after I get my second quota bag they will hold it until January for me to purchase. I’m glad that my SA is being so transparent with me, but that means I should probably be picky with my 1st quota bag next year, because once I take it, if any of my holy grails show up before December I won’t be able to get it.


----------



## Senbei

OuiCestLaVie said:


> If they do stop offering chèvre K28 would they also stop doing chèvre B30? I don’t think many SAs have any more intel than we do. I was totally shocked to find out that many SAs don’t know as much as we do about SO. I definitely went in knowing more about this season’s SO than my SA did...



If the rumor is true then I’m really glad I did B30 in chèvre!

I’m gonna echo what others have said. If it’s your first SO and you want to be able to use the bag you should go for the size that you know works.Otherwise, someone mentioned paper models which is a fantastic idea.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Senbei said:


> If the rumor is true then I’m really glad I did B30 in chèvre!
> 
> I’m gonna echo what others have said. If it’s your first SO and you want to be able to use the bag you should go for the size that you know works.Otherwise, someone mentioned paper models which is a fantastic idea.



Haha I really like the idea of paper model. My daughter was just asking me what I’d like for my birthday. Maybe I’ll ask for a paper B25. She’s pretty crafty so hopefully that’s something she can make.


----------



## babygenius

OuiCestLaVie said:


> So I spent an hour in the store today and sadly came home without placing an order. An hour simply wasn‘t enough for someone placing an SO for the first time, despite all the research I’d done before I went in. I narrowed down my choices but couldn’t make up my mind. My SA didn’t like the idea of putting down an order and change it the next day so she asked me to make up my mind and come back to place the order.
> 
> So I’ve decided that I’m going to do raisin and anemone chèvre, but I can’t decide if I want B25 or B30 or K25 or K28. I really like how RGHW looks on Raisin chèvre which means I can’t do Kelly. But I’m in the process of hunting down a Birkin Touch in Raisin so if I do succeed a Raisin Chèvre Birkin might be a little repetitive? I’m tempted to get a size 25 because it’s a highly sought after size that is harder to get and I don’t have any yet. But I’m not petite and I worry that 25 is not going to work well for me. If I do go with 25 I think I’d prefer K25 over B25, but then I can’t do RGHW... Finally, I‘m tempted to do a Multico but I’m scared of the bag ending up looking too busy and loud. Verso with contrast stitching is definitely a safer choice. All these dilemmas... I know I shouldn’t be so greedy and want it all. But I just can’t decide right now.
> 
> View attachment 4901954
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901955



Congrats! I agree that an hour is just not enough...I wish Hermes has an app that can magically show people how the bags will look like with the colors selected lol 

I went earlier today to place my first SO too, I had a pretty solid idea on what I want and the kind of color I'm looking for, but once I'm there to look at the choices I was having a very hard time to decide which combination to go with....!! It took me close to 2 hours to get it done but my SA was very helpful in terms of suggestions and things to think about. I ended up placing a K25 epsom with Trench and Gold with CM


----------



## Susie Tunes

momoc said:


> Yeah I don't think my SA would know at all. The only reason I paused to think is because I know they don't do it in 32/35 due to the smaller mysore hides and it's been that way for quite a while, so I could potentially see them restricting even further if they are having issues with supply. But that's just pure speculation...
> 
> Would also love to know where you heard about this @Susie Tunes !



My SA said it to me but it was in the context of offering me a K Touch as a consolidation prize. I’m starting to think it’s all a bit fishy - the pandemic has destroyed tourist sales so they’re probably under pressure to shift stock to the locals...


----------



## LuvLuxeH

Will be going in to finalize my SO this weekend. Any recommendations for verso lining color for K28 BGH in chevre noisette? 
There are like no pics of noisette color combos anywhere...


----------



## caro83

LuvLuxeH said:


> Will be going in to finalize my SO this weekend. Any recommendations for verso lining color for K28 BGH in chevre noisette?
> There are like no pics of noisette color combos anywhere...



Ooh, personally I think Noisette would look gorgeous with deeper or jewel-toned colors like Rouge H, Rouge Grenat, Brique, Vert Cypres, or Colvert. If you want more of a pop of color, something warm like Orange Poppy would probably look gorgeous with Noisette.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I’m a chevre gal in general.  My last 3 SO’s were all chevre, K28, B25 and B30. That said, I just placed a rather quick order over the phone as store is closed. I went for epsom which I usually avoid. I went for a K25 gold in epsom with craie interior GHW. For me the sellier K25 in colours just looks better on me. I am 5’3. The black chevre in 28 though looks amazing and not that much bigger than my k25 ostrich in cobalt. I really think the leather, colour and choice (sellier vs retourne) makes an impact in terms of K sizes. 
I really hope I didn't make a mistake choosing the K25 gold in epsom instead of chevre.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## westcoastgal

Sarah_sarah said:


> I’m a chevre gal in general.  My last 3 SO’s were all chevre, K28, B25 and B30. That said, I just placed a rather quick order over the phone as store is closed. I went for epsom which I usually avoid. I went for a K25 gold in epsom with craie interior GHW. For me the sellier K25 in colours just looks better on me. I am 5’3. The black chevre in 28 though looks amazing and not that much bigger than my k25 ostrich in cobalt. I really think the leather, colour and choice (sellier vs retourne) makes an impact in terms of K sizes.
> I really hope I didn't make a mistake choosing the K25 gold in epsom instead of chevre.


You won’t regret it.


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Senbei said:


> If the rumor is true then I’m really glad I did B30 in chèvre!
> 
> I’m gonna echo what others have said. If it’s your first SO and you want to be able to use the bag you should go for the size that you know works.Otherwise, someone mentioned paper models which is a fantastic idea.


Geez I hope they keep Chèvre SO. I love chèvre b30, But I know I want a b25 or k28 chèvre next year. My SO is hinting that I might get a SO.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Considering that everything has been shifting more and more to a totally digital existence, I am wondering if the bigger handbags/wallets will have a future. In Chèvre or not. What do you guys think? 

Oh, and I still think that B35 is a classic  and that K28 or K32 are still perfect travel handbags  Just wondering what the future will bring.


----------



## papertiger

*Can we get back to topic of SOs please, TY*


----------



## Susie Tunes

Hi, my Birkin 35 in Chocolat togo with tone on tone stitching, a Bordeaux interior and polished silver hardware has arrived in my local store. The order was placed in late February. Looking forward to collecting it when our lockdown ends in a couple of weeks (I hope)


----------



## thaenchanting

Hi everyone - I was really glad to see Rouge Grenat come back to the SO list this season but only in Clemence. I’m about to place an order for a b25 GHW just because I liked and missed Rouge Grenat, but am concerned about Clemence for the heaviness and potential slouchiness. What do you guys think? Have never seen how Clemence takes this color so am wondering too. Also what could be a potential lining color if I want to go for the bi-color option? Thank you!!


----------



## caro83

thaenchanting said:


> Hi everyone - I was really glad to see Rouge Grenat come back to the SO list this season but only in Clemence. I’m about to place an order for a b25 GHW just because I liked and missed Rouge Grenat, but am concerned about Clemence for the heaviness and potential slouchiness. What do you guys think? Have never seen how Clemence takes this color so am wondering too. Also what could be a potential lining color if I want to go for the bi-color option? Thank you!!


I think in B25 it won't be too heavy. I love clemence, but if the slouchiness will bother you I'd go for a different leather. Blue Indigo, Gris Perle or Rouge de Coeur would be pretty lining options


----------



## haute okole

I have been offered an SO in the past and declined because I don’t think I have a superior eye to those who design for a living.  I have been offer another SO but am very reluctant.  My SA has been very generous with offering me limited edition Birkins that are so beautiful that I can’t imagine designing something more special.  I would only entertain an SO if I can order diamonds or some other gem on the hardware.  Is that possible?  I want garnets for my eldest daughter.


----------



## acrowcounted

haute okole said:


> I have been offered an SO in the past and declined because I don’t think I have a superior eye to those who design for a living.  I have been offer another SO but am very reluctant.  My SA has been very generous with offering me limited edition Birkins that are so beautiful that I can’t imagine designing something more special.  I would only entertain an SO if I can order diamonds or some other gem on the hardware.  Is that possible?  I want garnets for my eldest daughter.


No it is not possible.


----------



## haute okole

acrowcounted said:


> No it is not possible.


Thank you.  I am a huge fan of Hermes, but have no illusions that my personal designs would be more beautiful than those that I already have.  My daughter is quite artistic, so I would only accept an SO if she would be willing to design it for herself.  I know it is a bit indulgent for an 18 year old, but I would wear it knowing that my child designed it for me.


----------



## acrowcounted

haute okole said:


> Thank you.  I am a huge fan of Hermes, but have no illusions that my personal designs would be more beautiful than those that I already have.  My daughter is quite artistic, so I would only accept an SO if she would be willing to design it for herself.  I know it is a bit indulgent for an 18 year old, but I would wear it knowing that my child designed for me.


I mean, it’s just picking the size and color of the leather so that the client gets a bag they’ve always wanted but has been unavailable to them thus far for whatever reason. IMO, many of the LE pieces seem to be created just to make something “different” and don’t seem to necessarily have much “beautiful design“ to them whereas a SO is personalized to me and made specifically for me and me alone during its entire process. A batch one of one bag, to my specifications, will always be more special to me than anything off the shelf. But if it’s not your cup of tea, I agree you should pass on it. JMHO.


----------



## Giuliana

Does anyone know whether the Kelly Danse can be ordered in Chevre?


----------



## JadeFor3st

haute okole said:


> Thank you.  I am a huge fan of Hermes, but have no illusions that my personal designs would be more beautiful than those that I already have.  My daughter is quite artistic, so I would only accept an SO if she would be willing to design it for herself.  I know it is a bit indulgent for an 18 year old, but I would wear it knowing that my child designed for me.



@haute okole, mention to your SA/SM of your desire. If your daughter can come up with a design (an idea), there is a group calls Horizon that Hermes works with. If approved, they can help you make the design you want come to life. It wouldn’t be consider an SO, and I’ve been told it costs a lot more. It will most likely take a long time to complete, but once done, it will be the design that you help create.

I’m like you, after doing two SOs with help from friends, I’ve turned down the last SO. I‘m quite contended with the bags that my SA/SM have offered me thus far.


----------



## dosanpark

Chevre mysore birkin 25 is in my mind for SO.
My age is in the mid of 40.
would you recommend any colors for Chevre Mysore Birkin 25?


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

Finally got approved for croc special order.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GlitterEyebags

Giuliana said:


> Does anyone know whether the Kelly Danse can be ordered in Chevre?


Chèvre is not available for the Kelly Danse this round.


----------



## Giuliana

@GlitterEyebags Thank you! That’s too bad.


----------



## Kkho

Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.


----------



## fawnhagh

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
> May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.
> 
> View attachment 4911780


Congrats! Such a stunning SO Kelly! neutral, elegant and timeless! Noisette looks a lot like gold in this photo. Is this color close to gold in person too? 

Thank you and enjoy her in good health


----------



## Kkho

Thank you !! 
And Yes, it does look a lot like gold.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
> May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.
> 
> View attachment 4911780



This is such a beautiful combination. Congratulations!


----------



## DR2014

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
> May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.
> 
> View attachment 4911780


Wow, you have the most elegant and beautiful taste! This one plus the other two, I love all three!!


----------



## Sofiko

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
> May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.
> 
> View attachment 4911780


Beautiful coloring, love this combo


----------



## nymeria

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
> May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.
> 
> View attachment 4911780


Lovely and timeless bag- I love noisette (I think it has a bit more depth than gold).
Is the contrast stitching one color ( etoupe?- it seems a bit darker on the front, but I assume that's the lighting?)
Absolutely gorgeous, wear  it well


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
> May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.
> 
> View attachment 4911780


This is just exquisite! I was going back and forth last SO round on Noisette/Noir combo and whether I would love it or not and now I see I WOULD HAVE!!!! Wow is this Kelly amazing and what I love is that you don't see this color ordered often (at least not posted here). Truly spectacular neutral hun and happy you were able to get your SA to ship to you!!! Sweet!!!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
> May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.
> 
> View attachment 4911780


This is an absolutely gorgeous neutral bag. Lovely selections and congratulations!!


----------



## Kkho

nymeria said:


> Lovely and timeless bag- I love noisette (I think it has a bit more depth than gold).
> Is the contrast stitching one color ( etoupe?- it seems a bit darker on the front, but I assume that's the lighting?)
> Absolutely gorgeous, wear  it well


Hi there , you are right about noisette. Noisette looks more rich and slightly darker than gold. 
I honestly didn’t look at the stitching when I placed the order. My SA just wrote contrast stitching. There is etoupe stitching and a brown stitching on the bag.


----------



## ayc

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
> May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.
> 
> View attachment 4911780


WOW!! GORGEOUS!! Congrats!!


----------



## iancat

Hi ❤️ I am quite new to the the whole SO world. Was wondering if it is possible to order a magnolia Birkin 25 in epsom? Tying to list down the combination I want so I don't panic when the time comes


----------



## ayc

iancat said:


> .


it is on the SO list for this round


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## iancat

Sorry I'm very new here and have no idea what I was doing. I reply to the wrong post and not sure how to delete it


----------



## acrowcounted

iancat said:


> Hi ❤ I am quite new to the the whole SO world. Was wondering if it is possible to order a magnolia Birkin 25 in epsom? Tying to list down the combination I want so I don't panic when the time comes


Birkins in size 25 cannot be ordered in Epsom leather currently.


----------



## LuvLuxeH

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
> May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.
> 
> View attachment 4911780


So gorgeous! I just placed SO a few weeks ago for K28 noisette chèvre BGHW (I opted for verso lining in toffee) and seeing this beauty makes me even more excited about my color choice! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## nymeria

LuvLuxeH said:


> So gorgeous! I just placed SO a few weeks ago for K28 noisette chèvre BGHW (I opted for verso lining in toffee) and seeing this beauty makes me even more excited about my color choice! Thanks so much for sharing.


That will be gorgeous! Can't wait to see it


----------



## Senbei

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
> May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.
> 
> View attachment 4911780


Absolutely stunning and great color combination! I was trying to decide if I would like noisette and there weren’t any samples for me to see. Congratulations and glad your SA managed to get it shipped to you.


----------



## Kkho

LuvLuxeH said:


> So gorgeous! I just placed SO a few weeks ago for K28 noisette chèvre BGHW (I opted for verso lining in toffee) and seeing this beauty makes me even more excited about my color choice! Thanks so much for sharing.


I’m so sure you will love love it !


----------



## iancat

acrowcounted said:


> Birkins in size 25 cannot be ordered in Epsom leather currently.


Thank you so much for taking the time to answer!❤️ I saw a few b25 in epsom and thought it works with SO as well haha


----------



## dosanpark

Hi Everyone,

What will you select for Birkin 30 vs Kelly Selier 28 if the leather is Chevre Mysore (exterior color: Rouge de Coeur)  for SO?
Kindly share your opinion for bag selection.


----------



## hoot

dosanpark said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> What will you select for Birkin 30 vs Kelly Selier 28 if the leather is Chevre Mysore (exterior color: Rouge de Coeur)  for SO?
> Kindly share your opinion for bag selection.


For me, I 100% favor chevre on a kelly sellier. I am personally not a fan of the sheen that chevre has for the relaxed style of a Birkin.


----------



## labelo

hoot said:


> For me, I 100% favor chevre on a kelly sellier. I am personally not a fan of the sheen that chevre has for the relaxed style of a Birkin.


+1! I love a red Kelly, and I think chevre selliers are divine.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ayc said:


> it is on the SO list for this round


It's not.


----------



## QuelleFromage

dosanpark said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> What will you select for Birkin 30 vs Kelly Selier 28 if the leather is Chevre Mysore (exterior color: Rouge de Coeur)  for SO?
> Kindly share your opinion for bag selection.



I have both those bags in chèvre Mysore (mine are noir with contrast lining and stitching, both are SOs) and both are great. It's really up to which bag is better for you as they are SO different. If you need to be hands free, Kelly, but it is a sellier so more structured. B30 in chèvre, as much as I usually prefer Kellys, is a very useful bag. 
Personally I'd probably do the Kelly in 25. Hard to find and very versatile.


----------



## maplemoose

My SO just got confirmed. I ordered a birkin 30 in chèvre Mysore with bleu electric/blue Safire, brushed gold hardware and in tone stitches. Anyone happened to have the same specs? now the waiting begins. Happy holidays, everyone!


----------



## Monaliceke

maplemoose said:


> My SO just got confirmed. I ordered a birkin 30 in chèvre Mysore with bleu electric/blue Safire, brushed gold hardware and in tone stitches. Anyone happened to have the same specs? now the waiting begins. Happy holidays, everyone!


Sounds great, congratulations! I never receive any confirmation for my SO.


----------



## JerseyHayley

Just done my SO this evening! How exciting but only 2/3 tones of pink in chèvre and swift. I ended up with a b25, swift, main colour rose azalee with rose pourpre handles and Brushed gold hardware. 
Now time for the wait


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Byjilljill

Hi all,

I need help in deciding my next SO, would love a red bag in my collections. For B25 in chèvre leather, what colour would pair nice with rouge de coeur 

thank you very much in advance


----------



## JerseyHayley

Byjilljill said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need help in deciding my next SO, would love a red bag in my collections. For B25 in chèvre leather, what colour would pair nice with rouge de coeur
> 
> thank you very much in advance


They have black and also vert cypress which would look pretty cool. I was stuck with rouge de coeur or rouge h with black but my SA said, knowing what I’m like, expressed to me it will be dark if I went with rouge h and black so opted for a pop of colour for a change. 
good luck with your order, would love to see it when it arrives


----------



## Byjilljill

JerseyHayley said:


> They have black and also vert cypress which would look pretty cool. I was stuck with rouge de coeur or rouge h with black but my SA said, knowing what I’m like, expressed to me it will be dark if I went with rouge h and black so opted for a pop of colour for a change.
> good luck with your order, would love to see it when it arrives



Hi JerseyHayley
Thanks for your suggestions ☺️! Your order Black and rouge de coeur sounds nice.


----------



## maplemoose

sometimes I don’t either. Sometimes I received confirmation directly from the headquarte and sometimes from SA. This SA is particularly nice. I wouldn’t worry about it. Things happen in the background. What did you pick?


luxemadam said:


> Sounds great, congratulations! I never receive any confirmation for my SO.


----------



## myism

lingnanmax said:


> Finally got approved for croc special order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910833


Congratulations! Did they also say pink (5P) matte croc is no longer offered? What did you end up choosing to go with Gris perle?


----------



## Tartin Tale

Senbei said:


> It would be nice to update especially since hot stamping has been added. Plus, I miss your articles!


Is the hot stamping those different emoticon sort of stamps? Where does that go? Is it instead of the horseshoe or instead of the initials?


----------



## Tartin Tale

myism said:


> Congratulations! Did they also say pink (5P) matte croc is no longer offered? What did you end up choosing to go with Gris perle?


My SA at FSH told me 5p pink has been removed from the list. Does this mean anyone who ordered it this round gets cancelled too? Or are there just limited orders for it?


----------



## Tartin Tale

I was thinking of doing a birkin 25 sellier for my SO this time and was wondering if anyone know if it can be done in chèvre? Or epsom only?


----------



## JerseyHayley

Hi guys, quick question. I got offered a B30 last month and took her, I also placed my SO a few days ago. I, like most, still have bags i’d love to acquire but ofcourse having these two gems in such a short space of time I’m over the moon, so I’m asking just out of curiosity.... when would it be possible to put in a wish for another bag? I know I’ve had 1 quota bag already this year and was wondering if my SO also counted as my allocated 2 for 2020 or would it be when my special order arrives in 2021? Xx


----------



## acrowcounted

JerseyHayley said:


> Hi guys, quick question. I got offered a B30 last month and took her, I also placed my SO a few days ago. I, like most, still have bags i’d love to acquire but ofcourse having these two gems in such a short space of time I’m over the moon, so I’m asking just out of curiosity.... when would it be possible to put in a wish for another bag? I know I’ve had 1 quota bag already this year and was wondering if my SO also counted as my allocated 2 for 2020 or would it be when my special order arrives in 2021? Xx


In the USA, SOs fill your quota bag slot during the year they are received/paid for, and I believe it is the same for London. It’s technically never too soon to let your SA know what you’re interested in acquiring next, however, it’s up to you to examine the relationship and SA report to gauge how that will be taken by them (ie happy vs unappreciative). I would make an appointment to shop with your SA and while paying, mention you love the B30 and are dreaming of an X for your next bag (in person). I would not try to make the wish remotely given the status of lockdowns and the fact that you just got two awesome offers, as to me it would seem a bit tone deaf. Good luck.


----------



## LuvLuxeH

Tartin Tale said:


> Is the hot stamping those different emoticon sort of stamps? Where does that go? Is it instead of the horseshoe or instead of the initials?


It is not instead of the horseshoe. You can place them anywhere you can place initials. I’ve seen some folks add them to their initials for custom order Bastia and Calvi.


----------



## JerseyHayley

acrowcounted said:


> In the USA, SOs fill your quota bag slot during the year they are received/paid for, and I believe it is the same for London. It’s technically never too soon to let your SA know what you’re interested in acquiring next, however, it’s up to you to examine the relationship and SA report to gauge how that will be taken by them (ie happy vs unappreciative). I would make an appointment to shop with your SA and while paying, mention you love the B30 and are dreaming of an X for your next bag (in person). I would not try to make the wish remotely given the status of lockdowns and the fact that you just got two awesome offers, as to me it would seem a bit tone deaf. Good luck.



thank you for the response. I’m not after anything right now but fingers crossed for next year sometime, I was intrigued on how it all works....Very interesting. 
I think I’ve spent enough this year on Hermes, may need to sell a kidney next


----------



## HKsai

After a year and one month, my k25 had arrived. Can’t wait to see it next Sunday!


----------



## Tartin Tale

My latest SO just arrived! It’s a K25 sellier in epsom, rose extreme and rose azalee with shiny gold hardware, I opted for same stitching however it looks like it’s been inverted for some reason.


----------



## Vhermes212

Is there a minimum purchase history typically that H looks for before offering a SO to a client? There seems to be an overall idea about mini spending before a K or B offer per season? Does anything like this apply to SO? Also I see some clients are on a second or even third SO and some aren’t offered any despite good purchase history. Thanks in advance.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

Vhermes212 said:


> Is there a minimum purchase history typically that H looks for before offering a SO to a client? There seems to be an overall idea about mini spending before a K or B offer per season? Does anything like this apply to SO? Also I see some clients are on a second or even third SO and some aren’t offered any despite good purchase history. Thanks in advance.


There is no rhyme or reason. It’s about the SA relationship and the specific store and the specific country/region, like everything else to do with Hermes.


----------



## Monaliceke

maplemoose said:


> sometimes I don’t either. Sometimes I received confirmation directly from the headquarte and sometimes from SA. This SA is particularly nice. I wouldn’t worry about it. Things happen in the background. What did you pick?


It was so long ago that I have already forgotten the exact specs I wanted. Anyway since I am not a VIP, I try not to  think too much about it.


----------



## LuvLuxeH

Vhermes212 said:


> Is there a minimum purchase history typically that H looks for before offering a SO to a client? There seems to be an overall idea about mini spending before a K or B offer per season? Does anything like this apply to SO? Also I see some clients are on a second or even third SO and some aren’t offered any despite good purchase history. Thanks in advance.


There doesn’t seem to be a hard fast spend requirement for SO. It’s definitely more about your relationship with your SA, and how much s/he is willing to go to bat for you. I also feel that if you go in looking to get your hands on any K or B, that the store will do just that... give you any K or B rather than a SO.


----------



## myism

Tartin Tale said:


> My SA at FSH told me 5p pink has been removed from the list. Does this mean anyone who ordered it this round gets cancelled too? Or are there just limited orders for it?



from what I heard for those who have ordered 5p pink, some got noticed to go back to the store to choose something else while some orders are not cancelled. I guess they just want to further limit the number of orders


----------



## twigz

Yes, Pink (5P) is removed from the available croc color list. There was an influx of orders with the color so they had to limit the numbers. I had to cancel mine and re-create my order.


----------



## lvstratus

Vhermes212 said:


> Is there a minimum purchase history typically that H looks for before offering a SO to a client? There seems to be an overall idea about mini spending before a K or B offer per season? Does anything like this apply to SO? Also I see some clients are on a second or even third SO and some aren’t offered any despite good purchase history. Thanks in advance.


I'm going to share my personal history.
I have met my SA in August, bought a Kelly Danse two weeks after.
So far my purchases are very slim: Kelly Danse, pair of sandals, two lipsticks, one scarf.
Last month my SA offered me the change to make an à la carte order. She also offered me a Constance and a B25, both I declined ( didn't like the specs).
My neighbor, who has a vast collection of homeware, RTW and some bags, is still waiting for her first offer.

So, as everyone has been saying, it all comes to the relationship with the SA. There is no secret formula.


----------



## izzyParis

Thought I would share my first and only SO that I was able to add to my collection recently. B30 gris etain togo phw with rose tyrien interior.  I am very smitten with my first SO.  ☺️


----------



## Tartin Tale

Can anyone help me choose colours for my SO? I wanted the 5p croc but that’s cancelled, then I decided blue hydra and Celeste chèvre K28 retourne but turns out I can’t do chèvre in retourne, now I’m thinking of rose tyrien ostrich, anyone know what it would pair well with? I already have a gris agate and  I definitely want BGHW. Also anyone know what beton in ostrich looks like? Can’t seem to find a picture anywhere


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Tartin Tale said:


> I was thinking of doing a birkin 25 sellier for my SO this time and was wondering if anyone know if it can be done in chèvre? Or epsom only?


Birkin sellier only in croc and epsom


----------



## discussionforh

Submitted my form last week - mini kelly II in ostrich...
I assume that it will take over a year?  Haven't seen an SO mini kelly in ostrich yet.


----------



## Tartin Tale

discussionforh said:


> Submitted my form last week - mini kelly II in ostrich...
> I assume that it will take over a year?  Haven't seen an SO mini kelly in ostrich yet.


Which colours did u pick?


----------



## Dreaming Big

Eek! I only sporadically checked this thread once I placed my 5P order on 10/29/20. Does anyone have an order before that date that was cancelled? Does anyone have a 5P order that was NOT cancelled?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Dreaming Big said:


> Eek! I only sporadically checked this thread once I placed my 5P order on 10/29/20. Does anyone have an order before that date that was cancelled? Does anyone have a 5P order that was NOT cancelled?


You should have heard by now. They stop taking orders when they run out of estimated needed leather, then they assess the orders received and cancel the most recent (I am sure there are some VIPs who get through there, too). This has happened to me with certain colors. Hope your order is OK!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Thank you for the reply. Fingers crossed!


QuelleFromage said:


> You should have heard by now. They stop taking orders when they run out of estimated needed leather, then they assess the orders received and cancel the most recent (I am sure there are some VIPs who get through there, too). This has happened to me with certain colors. Hope your order is OK!


----------



## fawnhagh

discussionforh said:


> Submitted my form last week - mini kelly II in ostrich...
> I assume that it will take over a year?  Haven't seen an SO mini kelly in ostrich yet.


I submitted my k25 ostrich SO 14 months ago and still waiting...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## chicfinds

My sis just received her special order this week and the stamp/year was from last year (D). Is that unusual? Thought it should be Y.....since we’re almost done with 2020...


----------



## LovingTheOrange

discussionforh said:


> Submitted my form last week - mini kelly II in ostrich...
> I assume that it will take over a year?  Haven't seen an SO mini kelly in ostrich yet.


Do you recall if rose sakura is available for normal leathers? TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

LovingTheOrange said:


> Do you recall if rose sakura is available for normal leathers? TIA!


The current SO colors list has been available for months. No, Rose Sakura is not an option.


----------



## discussionforh

Tartin Tale said:


> Which colours did u pick?


Beton and Noir, a mini panda!




fawnhagh said:


> I submitted my k25 ostrich SO 14 months ago and still waiting...


Well I heard that some people waited for 3 years... I just hope smaller bags are made quicker


LovingTheOrange said:


> Do you recall if rose sakura is available for normal leathers? TIA!


No sakura but the closest pink would be rose azalee or rose lipstick... I didn't see any lighter pink


----------



## chicfinds

stupid question but is it odd to receive a special order bag (arrived this week) that has a D (2019) stamp? The SO was placed in the fall of 2019 and my sister would have expected it to have a Y stamp considering 2020 is almost over? ...i actually have a mini L (purchased in august from boutique) that is a D stamp so was just wondering if this was normal. not that familiar with how special order bags are produced/timing from shipping to US.....etc. hoping those who have more experience with SOs can help with this...thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

chicfinds said:


> stupid question but is it odd to receive a special order bag (arrived this week) that has a D (2019) stamp? The SO was placed in the fall of 2019 and my sister would have expected it to have a Y stamp considering 2020 is almost over? ...i actually have a mini L (purchased in august from boutique) that is a D stamp so was just wondering if this was normal. not that familiar with how special order bags are produced/timing from shipping to US.....etc. hoping those who have more experience with SOs can help with this...thanks!


With Hermes, anything is possible, especially this year with all the shut downs and Customs delays etc. Enjoy your new SO!


----------



## San2222

Kkho said:


> Haven’t been on any threads since COVID exploded 6-7 months ago. Placed my SO in Paris end of last year and it was ready in less than 6 months. Sent a couple of emails to my SA telling her I won’t be able to travel anytime soon coz of all the lockdowns and she helped DHL the beauty over to Asia and did all the detax for me too. Had to pay tax on my side when the parcel arrived.
> May I present SO noisette / etoupe k28 chèvre with brushed Ghw in contrast stitching. My fastest SO ever.
> 
> View attachment 4911780


my friend was just notified that her so at fsh is available for pickup too...fsh will make exception and ship during covid times! can't wait until I get my email too!


----------



## Summerof89

perhaps a stupid Q, but how do you guys decide between accepting offers and using up your annual quota or declining what could potentially be a dream bag fearing your SO may arrive? I placed my SO in Nov this year and I wonder if I will have to decline any beautiful offers in 2021 in case my SO arrives


----------



## aisham

Summerof89 said:


> perhaps a stupid Q, but how do you guys decide between accepting offers and using up your annual quota or declining what could potentially be a dream bag fearing your SO may arrive? I placed my SO in Nov this year and I wonder if I will have to decline any beautiful offers in 2021 in case my SO arrives



Fortunately we don't have this system in my home boutique . I feel sad for you  it is a tough decision .


----------



## Senbei

Summerof89 said:


> perhaps a stupid Q, but how do you guys decide between accepting offers and using up your annual quota or declining what could potentially be a dream bag fearing your SO may arrive? I placed my SO in Nov this year and I wonder if I will have to decline any beautiful offers in 2021 in case my SO arrives


It may be case by case. I have heard of exceptions and I have heard where they just hold your SO until January the following year if it came late in the year. Since you got an SO I would believe you have a good relationship with the store. Ask your SA about it.


----------



## SoDoLo2

Summerof89 said:


> perhaps a stupid Q, but how do you guys decide between accepting offers and using up your annual quota or declining what could potentially be a dream bag fearing your SO may arrive? I placed my SO in Nov this year and I wonder if I will have to decline any beautiful offers in 2021 in case my SO arrives


My SA said rules are meant to be broken..  I don’t think SO count into the annual quota so I would buy the perfect bag if opportunity presents itself. They obviously know that your SO is on the way and wouldn’t take that off you by offering you a ‘normal’ bag. Hopefully your SO will be with you soon!


----------



## allure244

Summerof89 said:


> perhaps a stupid Q, but how do you guys decide between accepting offers and using up your annual quota or declining what could potentially be a dream bag fearing your SO may arrive? I placed my SO in Nov this year and I wonder if I will have to decline any beautiful offers in 2021 in case my SO arrives


I always take the SO offer as I prefer the ability to customize a bag. At my store, the SO counts as a quota bag when it arrives and is purchased. Unfortunately it is so hard to predict when an SO will arrive. I have waited anywhere from one year to 27.5 months for an SO. Last year I purchased two quota bags but was able to get a 3rd bag (an SO) after my SA requested and got approval from higher ups. I think it was a regional manager that had to give the ok. I have also had an SO arrive in the store and wasn’t able to purchase for a few months until the next semester when I had quota again (when they were doing the one bag per semester rule). Now my store offers two bags per year and doesn’t have semester system. At the beginning of this year, my SA initially would not offer me a quota bag as she knew I had two pending SOs and was worried they would both arrive. However, after a few months into the year she got approval from the manager to offer me a regular quota bag. My second quota bag of the year was one of the SOs. The other pending SO did not arrive and we are nearing the end of the year so I’m glad I was able to get the regular bag offer. Since I’m out of quota now, I cannot get any more regular bag offers and I know there were some good offers at my store recently. However, I’m happy with the regular quota bag and SO I received. I guess it’s a risk u take placing SOs as u can possibly miss out on other quota bags. However, u really don’t know how long an SO will take after u place the order


----------



## QuelleFromage

Summerof89 said:


> perhaps a stupid Q, but how do you guys decide between accepting offers and using up your annual quota or declining what could potentially be a dream bag fearing your SO may arrive? I placed my SO in Nov this year and I wonder if I will have to decline any beautiful offers in 2021 in case my SO arrives


It's off topic, but your SO should be your dream bag...I know it's hard to wait but I always try to order something better than I can imagine being offered. Of course exotics and rare leathers/push offers are an exception


----------



## MaryAndDogs

About 3 months(!) for DH's amazing "Aktentasche"  Croc Porosus, looks absolutely gorgeous and perfect from any angle. Just wow! Soo beautiful! Just look at this leather, the balance in the scales, the alignment...I am really impressed what Hermes can deliver when they want to. Absolutely amazing workmanship! A true pièce d'art.

I don't know why my SO came out so different...I guess, my husband's SO was done by a senior Artisan and mine by a junior apprentice...


----------



## Summerof89

aisham said:


> Fortunately we don't have this system in my home boutique . I feel sad for you  it is a tough decision .


It is indeed.... lol!


Senbei said:


> It may be case by case. I have heard of exceptions and I have heard where they just hold your SO until January the following year if it came late in the year. Since you got an SO I would believe you have a good relationship with the store. Ask your SA about it.


Great idea I will chat to her in the new year, if it comes in late 2021 hopefully she can hold it. 


SoDoLo2 said:


> My SA said rules are meant to be broken..  I don’t think SO count into the annual quota so I would buy the perfect bag if opportunity presents itself. They obviously know that your SO is on the way and wouldn’t take that off you by offering you a ‘normal’ bag. Hopefully your SO will be with you soon!


If this applies in my home boutique I would be over the moon! I want to use my quota on pinks in 2021 since so many great colors made a comeback


allure244 said:


> I always take the SO offer as I prefer the ability to customize a bag. At my store, the SO counts as a quota bag when it arrives and is purchased. Unfortunately it is so hard to predict when an SO will arrive. I have waited anywhere from one year to 27.5 months for an SO. Last year I purchased two quota bags but was able to get a 3rd bag (an SO) after my SA requested and got approval from higher ups. I think it was a regional manager that had to give the ok. I have also had an SO arrive in the store and wasn’t able to purchase for a few months until the next semester when I had quota again (when they were doing the one bag per semester rule). Now my store offers two bags per year and doesn’t have semester system. At the beginning of this year, my SA initially would not offer me a quota bag as she knew I had two pending SOs and was worried they would both arrive. However, after a few months into the year she got approval from the manager to offer me a regular quota bag. My second quota bag of the year was one of the SOs. The other pending SO did not arrive and we are nearing the end of the year so I’m glad I was able to get the regular bag offer. Since I’m out of quota now, I cannot get any more regular bag offers and I know there were some good offers at my store recently. However, I’m happy with the regular quota bag and SO I received. I guess it’s a risk u take placing SOs as u can possibly miss out on other quota bags. However, u really don’t know how long an SO will take after u place the order


My SM said to me she expects the SO to take anywhere between 1 to 2 years for the location we are in, so hopefully with her experience I don't have to worry about it in 2021. there are so many things I want in 2021 but let's be honest that seems to be the case with H every year. I would love it if I can get 3 in a year hehehe.


QuelleFromage said:


> It's off topic, but your SO should be your dream bag...I know it's hard to wait but I always try to order something better than I can imagine being offered. Of course exotics and rare leathers/push offers are an exception


I have many dream bags ahhaha, I am greedy like that with H. I do want an ostrich MKII which is something my SA knows that I have been waiting for and would want in 2021. I am just overwhelmed with all the pinks that are coming back because they all seem beautiful and 2 bags per year just isn't enough!

Thanks everyone for your replies.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ArielS

Hi ladies and gents, after I placed an order for a special order watch, my SA messaged me a day after and said that the SM has approved for me to place a special order B/K!!!!!  This has been my ultimate dream and I'm super excited. Nearly fainted yesterday!! The tricky part is I have to place my order before year end and I'm engineer oncall this Christmas week! (Yeah I know it's suck ). So I only have this weekend to go in and place the order (probably with the kids if I can't find a babysitter).

What's always in my dream is a craie/blue birkin 25 but I'm afraid it will be too light and I won't carry it much. so I look for other colours that also on my dream bag wishlist.
1. Blue nuit togo rghw, may be gris pearl as a interior colour?
2. Rouge grenat rghw  (only available in clemence) - This is tricky because the colour looks different in every photos I have seen. Sometimes it looks like a perfect pinkish red and sometimes it looks like a bright red. And don't know what interior colour yet may be something pink?
3. Rouge h or Bordeaux if I find rouge grenat too bright?
4. Just go with craie. It's a dream I'll love it even when it sits on the shelf?

What do you ladies think? TIA


----------



## Txoceangirl

ArielS said:


> Hi ladies and gents, after I placed an order for a special order watch, my SA messaged me a day after and said that the SM has approved for me to place a special order B/K!!!!!  This has been my ultimate dream and I'm super excited. Nearly fainted yesterday!! The tricky part is I have to place my order before year end and I'm engineer oncall this Christmas week! (Yeah I know it's suck ). So I only have this weekend to go in and place the order (probably with the kids if I can't find a babysitter).
> 
> What's always in my dream is a craie/blue birkin 25 but I'm afraid it will be too light and I won't carry it much. so I look for other colours that also on my dream bag wishlist.
> 1. Blue nuit togo rghw, may be gris pearl as a interior colour?
> 2. Rouge grenat rghw  (only available in clemence) - This is tricky because the colour looks different in every photos I have seen. Sometimes it looks like a perfect pinkish red and sometimes it looks like a bright red. And don't know what interior colour yet may be something pink?
> 3. Rouge h or Bordeaux if I find rouge grenat too bright?
> 4. Just go with craie. It's a dream I'll love it even when it sits on the shelf?
> 
> What do you ladies think? TIA



I have SOs in Craie and Blue Nuit.

Hands down,  my craie is dreamy!  Every time I carry her, I get many compliments. It’s a very chic and ethereal color.

While I love my blue Nuit, it’s more understated. A workhorse of sorts. Do i love her every time I carry her...? yes. Just not the same as Craie.  

The reds do vary slightly based on the leather. Grenat can read pinkish which I do like. Just depends on what you like and want from the red family. 

I vote Craie!!! Get what you dream of!


----------



## Giuliana

ArielS said:


> Hi ladies and gents, after I placed an order for a special order watch, my SA messaged me a day after and said that the SM has approved for me to place a special order B/K!!!!!  This has been my ultimate dream and I'm super excited. Nearly fainted yesterday!! The tricky part is I have to place my order before year end and I'm engineer oncall this Christmas week! (Yeah I know it's suck ). So I only have this weekend to go in and place the order (probably with the kids if I can't find a babysitter).
> 
> What's always in my dream is a craie/blue birkin 25 but I'm afraid it will be too light and I won't carry it much. so I look for other colours that also on my dream bag wishlist.
> 1. Blue nuit togo rghw, may be gris pearl as a interior colour?
> 2. Rouge grenat rghw  (only available in clemence) - This is tricky because the colour looks different in every photos I have seen. Sometimes it looks like a perfect pinkish red and sometimes it looks like a bright red. And don't know what interior colour yet may be something pink?
> 3. Rouge h or Bordeaux if I find rouge grenat too bright?
> 4. Just go with craie. It's a dream I'll love it even when it sits on the shelf?
> 
> What do you ladies think? TIA


Congratulations!
I have rouge grenat in togo and it’s not bright. However, I wouldn’t do clemence for a b25 since it’s too casual IMHO.
You could do craie handles/sides with a darker color front/back and use twillies to protect the handles.


----------



## ArielS

Thanks inputs *Txoceangirl and* *Giuliana*! Great idea actually. A rose gold craie will never come round at my boutique! I could get craie with etoupe handles and strap. I'll see what happens this weekend.


----------



## ArielS

Txoceangirl said:


> I have SOs in Craie and Blue Nuit.
> 
> Hands down,  my craie is dreamy!  Every time I carry her, I get many compliments. It’s a very chic and ethereal color.
> 
> While I love my blue Nuit, it’s more understated. A workhorse of sorts. Do i love her every time I carry her...? yes. Just not the same as Craie.
> 
> The reds do vary slightly based on the leather. Grenat can read pinkish which I do like. Just depends on what you like and want from the red family.
> 
> I vote Craie!!! Get what you dream of!



Would you mind show yours please? I wonder what combination you went with.


----------



## chicfinds

ArielS said:


> Hi ladies and gents, after I placed an order for a special order watch, my SA messaged me a day after and said that the SM has approved for me to place a special order B/K!!!!!  This has been my ultimate dream and I'm super excited. Nearly fainted yesterday!! The tricky part is I have to place my order before year end and I'm engineer oncall this Christmas week! (Yeah I know it's suck ). So I only have this weekend to go in and place the order (probably with the kids if I can't find a babysitter).
> 
> What's always in my dream is a craie/blue birkin 25 but I'm afraid it will be too light and I won't carry it much. so I look for other colours that also on my dream bag wishlist.
> 1. Blue nuit togo rghw, may be gris pearl as a interior colour?
> 2. Rouge grenat rghw  (only available in clemence) - This is tricky because the colour looks different in every photos I have seen. Sometimes it looks like a perfect pinkish red and sometimes it looks like a bright red. And don't know what interior colour yet may be something pink?
> 3. Rouge h or Bordeaux if I find rouge grenat too bright?
> 4. Just go with craie. It's a dream I'll love it even when it sits on the shelf?
> 
> What do you ladies think? TIA


if you think this will likely be your one and only SO, i would go for a color combo that you know you would use a lot. Craie is one of the best H colors but if its just going to sit pretty on the shelf, maybe its worth getting something else? also, craie is a color that you can get via a regular store offer...so maybe do a SO in a darker color (since you said that you're worried about lighter colors)...


----------



## ArielS

chicfinds said:


> if you think this will likely be your one and only SO, i would go for a color combo that you know you would use a lot. Craie is one of the best H colors but if its just going to sit pretty on the shelf, maybe its worth getting something else? also, craie is a color that you can get via a regular store offer...so maybe do a SO in a darker color (since you said that you're worried about lighter colors)...



I'm not sure how often ones can get special order. Is it once in a life time for most people? Yes I really do worry about about the nice cream colour getting grey on the corners!


----------



## Txoceangirl

ArielS said:


> Would you mind show yours please? I wonder what combination you went with.


 Craie Togo with BPHW and rose pourpre interior. I always use Twillies on the handles. Etoupe and gris asphalt would make nice compliments if you decided upon 2 tone exterior.


----------



## ArielS

Txoceangirl said:


> Craie Togo with BPHW and rose pourpre interior. I always use Twillies on the handles. Etoupe and gris asphalt would make nice compliments if you decided upon 2 tone exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930354
> View attachment 4930353



it’s to die for!!!  thanks for sharing. I’m so tempting.


----------



## adb

i got a call sunday night but i was told i have to place the order by monday as in ASAP as they got a deadline. Unfortunately, I can’t come so I asked if i can come wednesday instead which they did not approve of, they only gave me until today to pass by and do it. I was worried as I was on a regular shift plus on call which I usually get really occupied. Finally, around 630 pm, work has slowed down and got the chance to run to the boutique.

i was able to place for a b25 gold/jaune ambre togo brushed ghw mutico option with me and my hubby’s initials. I am kinda nervous on my decision. I initially wanted one in chevre, unfortunately, there were no much swatches of chevre available and i have been wanting gold. I wanted this SO to last a lifetime, means to be really wearable, a touch of classic with a pop of my fave color. Initially wanting verso but since my color option is already quite a classic, decided to opt for multico. I really hope the bag turns out really beautiful. 
Quite sad that I was not given plenty of time to think about it. But overall happy for the experience.


----------



## Summerof89

ArielS said:


> Hi ladies and gents, after I placed an order for a special order watch, my SA messaged me a day after and said that the SM has approved for me to place a special order B/K!!!!!  This has been my ultimate dream and I'm super excited. Nearly fainted yesterday!! The tricky part is I have to place my order before year end and I'm engineer oncall this Christmas week! (Yeah I know it's suck ). So I only have this weekend to go in and place the order (probably with the kids if I can't find a babysitter).
> 
> What's always in my dream is a craie/blue birkin 25 but I'm afraid it will be too light and I won't carry it much. so I look for other colours that also on my dream bag wishlist.
> 1. Blue nuit togo rghw, may be gris pearl as a interior colour?
> 2. Rouge grenat rghw  (only available in clemence) - This is tricky because the colour looks different in every photos I have seen. Sometimes it looks like a perfect pinkish red and sometimes it looks like a bright red. And don't know what interior colour yet may be something pink?
> 3. Rouge h or Bordeaux if I find rouge grenat too bright?
> 4. Just go with craie. It's a dream I'll love it even when it sits on the shelf?
> 
> What do you ladies think? TIA


my personal preference would be craie or rouge grenat, but depending on what leather/bag you want in craie, I would prefer that over RG simply because I am not a fan of clemence. I did my SO this year too and my first pick was K25 craie + rose poupre multicolor


----------



## adb

Has anyone got a pic of gold/jaune ambre b25?


----------



## Neurogirl

ArielS said:


> I'm not sure how often ones can get special order. Is it once in a life time for most people? Yes I really do worry about about the nice cream colour getting grey on the corners!



Craie is so beautiful but I’m clumsy and hard on things and knew I’d be anxious every time I carried it.  I went with RG in togo and definitely not too bright.  Actually more muted/duskier than I expected.  I thought it would be a  deep but vibrant jewel tone.  It’s beautiful but softer?  I struggle to describe it.  I did go with a vibrant pink/red for the interior - bougainvillier.   I love it.  Elegant but the interior bright pop of color makes me grin.


----------



## ArielS

Summerof89 said:


> my personal preference would be craie or rouge grenat, but depending on what leather/bag you want in craie, I would prefer that over RG simply because I am not a fan of clemence. I did my SO this year too and my first pick was K25 craie + rose poupre multicolor



If I go for craie I’d choose togo with etoupe handles. I’ve never seen clemence rg in real life. Is clemence really that bad? Why everybody avoiding it? I thought it’s just like Togo and I love Togo.


----------



## ArielS

Neurogirl said:


> Craie is so beautiful but I’m clumsy and hard on things and knew I’d be anxious every time I carried it.  I went with RG in togo and definitely not too bright.  Actually more muted/duskier than I expected.  I thought it would be a  deep but vibrant jewel tone.  It’s beautiful but softer?  I struggle to describe it.  I did go with a vibrant pink/red for the interior - bougainvillier.   I love it.  Elegant but the interior bright pop of color makes me grin.



I’m exactly the same. Clumsy and messy! Would you mind share your rg? I’d love it in Togo but it’s only available in clemence according to the colour chart.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## A.Ali

Tartin Tale said:


> Can anyone help me choose colours for my SO? I wanted the 5p croc but that’s cancelled, then I decided blue hydra and Celeste chèvre K28 retourne but turns out I can’t do chèvre in retourne, now I’m thinking of rose tyrien ostrich, anyone know what it would pair well with? I already have a gris agate and  I definitely want BGHW. Also anyone know what beton in ostrich looks like? Can’t seem to find a picture anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920017



I would go with either Beton or Gris Agate with the Rose Tyrien. Or if you want something more classy then Mousse and Beton.


----------



## HKsai

ArielS said:


> If I go for craie I’d choose togo with etoupe handles. I’ve never seen clemence rg in real life. Is clemence really that bad? Why everybody avoiding it? I thought it’s just like Togo and I love Togo.


I love Clemence for smaller bag. I have a k25 SO in Clemence. The only worry I have is slouching but I don’t think it would be a problem for a smaller bag. Clemence grains are bigger and flatter. It’s a different touch and more “matte” IMO when compared to Togo. My friend Clemence evelyne did get shinier over time.

You can see the grain size difference.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ArielS said:


> If I go for craie I’d choose togo with etoupe handles. I’ve never seen clemence rg in real life. Is clemence really that bad? Why everybody avoiding it? I thought it’s just like Togo and I love Togo.


I like Clemence much better than Togo. IMO it has a softer hand and takes color a bit better. The reason people avoid it is that in a large bag, it will get soft and slouchy, and many folks don't like that. Since it looks like retourné chèvre isn't coming back anytime soon, my next SO will probably be Clemence.


----------



## Summerof89

ArielS said:


> If I go for craie I’d choose togo with etoupe handles. I’ve never seen clemence rg in real life. Is clemence really that bad? Why everybody avoiding it? I thought it’s just like Togo and I love Togo.


Togo Craie with etoupe sides and handles sounds absolutely divine. I personally am not a fan of clemance purely because to me it's too soft and slouches too much. my picotin has lost its shape after a year but like others have said this is a personal preference only.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ArielS said:


> If I go for craie I’d choose togo with etoupe handles. I’ve never seen clemence rg in real life. Is clemence really that bad? Why everybody avoiding it? I thought it’s just like Togo and I love Togo.


This is just me but I never noticed just how different clem is comapred to togo until I saw my SO. I always thought it looked similar but def not. Clem has very large grains and I'm not a fan. Also it is much heavier leather which I also don't like. It does take color v well but when you combine it with the large grains... it does not look good to my eye. I won't sell my B bc it's a SO and I do loooove the color combo but lesson learned. Also, my bag hasn't slouched but that's probably bc I rarely carry it =(


----------



## vivs_1229

I haven’t posted in tpf for many many years but have been reading through the threads especially when it came to starting my H journey and continuing my H journey... I wanted to share my happiness especially this year with what is going on in this world. 
It’s arrived after 2 years! I placed the order December 2018 and got the notification last week. I finally have it today! Happy holidays !


----------



## stylemeter

Beautiful ! The combination is always amazing


----------



## Leo the Lion

vivs_1229 said:


> I haven’t posted in tpf for many many years but have been reading through the threads especially when it came to starting my H journey and continuing my H journey... I wanted to share my happiness especially this year with what is going on in this world.
> It’s arrived after 2 years! I placed the order December 2018 and got the notification last week. I finally have it today! Happy holidays !


What a beauty with that color combo!! That is such a long wait, what leather is it? Congrats!!


----------



## mp4

MaryAndDogs said:


> About 3 months(!) for DH's amazing "Aktentasche"  Croc Porosus, looks absolutely gorgeous and perfect from any angle. Just wow! Soo beautiful! Just look at this leather, the balance in the scales, the alignment...I am really impressed what Hermes can deliver when they want to. Absolutely amazing workmanship! A true pièce d'art.
> 
> I don't know why my SO came out so different...I guess, my husband's SO was done by a senior Artisan and mine by a junior apprentice...
> 
> View attachment 4929564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929566


this is perfection!


----------



## stylemeter

Leo the Lion said:


> What a beauty with that color combo!! That is such a long wait, what leather is it? Congrats!!


Anemone / etain i think ...


----------



## ArielS

Txoceangirl said:


> I have SOs in Craie and Blue Nuit.
> 
> Hands down,  my craie is dreamy!  Every time I carry her, I get many compliments. It’s a very chic and ethereal color.
> 
> While I love my blue Nuit, it’s more understated. A workhorse of sorts. Do i love her every time I carry her...? yes. Just not the same as Craie.
> 
> The reds do vary slightly based on the leather. Grenat can read pinkish which I do like. Just depends on what you like and want from the red family.
> 
> I vote Craie!!! Get what you dream of!





Giuliana said:


> Congratulations!
> I have rouge grenat in togo and it’s not bright. However, I wouldn’t do clemence for a b25 since it’s too casual IMHO.
> You could do craie handles/sides with a darker color front/back and use twillies to protect the handles.





HKsai said:


> I love Clemence for smaller bag. I have a k25 SO in Clemence. The only worry I have is slouching but I don’t think it would be a problem for a smaller bag. Clemence grains are bigger and flatter. It’s a different touch and more “matte” IMO when compared to Togo. My friend Clemence evelyne did get shinier over time.
> 
> You can see the grain size difference.
> 
> View attachment 4930866





QuelleFromage said:


> I like Clemence much better than Togo. IMO it has a softer hand and takes color a bit better. The reason people avoid it is that in a large bag, it will get soft and slouchy, and many folks don't like that. Since it looks like retourné chèvre isn't coming back anytime soon, my next SO will probably be Clemence.





Summerof89 said:


> Togo Craie with etoupe sides and handles sounds absolutely divine. I personally am not a fan of clemance purely because to me it's too soft and slouches too much. my picotin has lost its shape after a year but like others have said this is a personal preference only.





Israeli_Flava said:


> This is just me but I never noticed just how different clem is comapred to togo until I saw my SO. I always thought it looked similar but def not. Clem has very large grains and I'm not a fan. Also it is much heavier leather which I also don't like. It does take color v well but when you combine it with the large grains... it does not look good to my eye. I won't sell my B bc it's a SO and I do loooove the color combo but lesson learned. Also, my bag hasn't slouched but that's probably bc I rarely carry it =(



Thanks for all great info ladies. Much appreciated. I've made up my mind that I'd go for Craie / etoupe Togo but unfortunately, my SA got taken off the rota this weekend and I'll be oncall from next weekend until the end of year so I've lost the opportunity to place my first SO bag!
So sad as I'm not sure if I'd get the same opportunity next year once high spenders come back to London.


----------



## adb

ArielS said:


> Thanks for all great info ladies. Much appreciated. I've made up my mind that I'd go for Craie / etoupe Togo but unfortunately, my SA got taken off the rota this weekend and I'll be oncall from next weekend until the end of year so I've lost the opportunity to place my first SO bag!
> So sad as I'm not sure if I'd get the same opportunity next year once high spenders come back to London.


Oh, i know how this feels.. hugs to you!
I was also on call the time I placed my SO. Grateful that on call on my case means I can leave when the job is done and I am no longer in urgent need. I had a chance to sneak out to place my SO otherwise, I would have missed it too.
hope you get another offer next time.


----------



## surfchick

ArielS said:


> Thanks for all great info ladies. Much appreciated. I've made up my mind that I'd go for Craie / etoupe Togo but unfortunately, my SA got taken off the rota this weekend and I'll be oncall from next weekend until the end of year so I've lost the opportunity to place my first SO bag!
> So sad as I'm not sure if I'd get the same opportunity next year once high spenders come back to London.


That is terrible! They wont let the SM or another SA put in your SO?


----------



## adb

I saw this on an ig reseller and made me excited for my SO. I got the same combo for a birkin.. really hoping it turns out well! 


Been waiting for 3 days already.. uuurrrgh, the waiting...


----------



## vivs_1229

Leo the Lion said:


> What a beauty with that color combo!! That is such a long wait, what leather is it? Congrats!!


Thank you! It is anemone and gris asphalt in Togo leather with shiny gold hardware.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ArielS

surfchick said:


> That is terrible! They wont let the SM or another SA put in your SO?


Hahaha my SA just messaged me and said that the SM has authorised one of her colleagues to take order for me!!!! Isn’t that brilliant!!! I’ve got my chance back.

So I’ve got one more question please. I decided to go for b25 craie / etoupe togo, what hardware should I get between Rose gold and brushed gold? I’ve been waiting for rg for years and my SA said it’s hard to come by but also brushed gold is only available for SO. It might be my only chance in a life time to get SO b/k! And I also think that rose gold might be a little bit easy to get scratched as I’ve got a Kelly bracelet in rose gold and it got some scratches. May be brushed gold is harder to scratch? What do you ladies think?


----------



## louise_elouise

ArielS said:


> Hahaha my SA just messaged me and said that the SM has authorised one of her colleagues to take order for me!!!! Isn’t that brilliant!!! I’ve got my chance back.
> 
> So I’ve got one more question please. I decided to go for b25 craie / etoupe togo, what hardware should I get between Rose gold and brushed gold? I’ve been waiting for rg for years and my SA said it’s hard to come by but also brushed gold is only available for SO. It might be my only chance in a life time to get SO b/k! What do you ladies think?


Id say do what you actually visually prefer, not just because it's only available via SO.  i too thought i would want brushed gold bc its SO only, but the truth is, i dont like muted gold.  make sure the bag is what YOU love, not an advertisement that you have an SO


----------



## Neurogirl

ArielS said:


> I’m exactly the same. Clumsy and messy! Would you mind share your rg? I’d love it in Togo but it’s only available in clemence according to the colour chart.


Sorry for the delay.  And I have never figured out how to take great pics of my bags


----------



## Neurogirl

Neurogirl said:


> Sorry for the delay.  And I have never figured out how to take great pics of my bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933268
> View attachment 4933269
> View attachment 4933270


Here is my raisin clemence with RG interior for that comparison


----------



## Neurogirl

ArielS said:


> Hahaha my SA just messaged me and said that the SM has authorised one of her colleagues to take order for me!!!! Isn’t that brilliant!!! I’ve got my chance back.
> 
> So I’ve got one more question please. I decided to go for b25 craie / etoupe togo, what hardware should I get between Rose gold and brushed gold? I’ve been waiting for rg for years and my SA said it’s hard to come by but also brushed gold is only available for SO. It might be my only chance in a life time to get SO b/k! And I also think that rose gold might be a little bit easy to get scratched as I’ve got a Kelly bracelet in rose gold and it got some scratches. May be brushed gold is harder to scratch? What do you ladies think?


Sorry I was late with the RG pics but that sounds like it will be beautiful!  So glad it worked out!


----------



## Txoceangirl

ArielS said:


> Hahaha my SA just messaged me and said that the SM has authorised one of her colleagues to take order for me!!!! Isn’t that brilliant!!! I’ve got my chance back.
> 
> So I’ve got one more question please. I decided to go for b25 craie / etoupe togo, what hardware should I get between Rose gold and brushed gold? I’ve been waiting for rg for years and my SA said it’s hard to come by but also brushed gold is only available for SO. It might be my only chance in a life time to get SO b/k! And I also think that rose gold might be a little bit easy to get scratched as I’ve got a Kelly bracelet in rose gold and it got some scratches. May be brushed gold is harder to scratch? What do you ladies think?



Yay....glad you got the opportunity to place the SO!  I like the matte finish of Togo with brushed HW and think that it scratches less/ shows fewer scratches. However, this is your bag... get what you prefer and if that’s RG then get it. Don’t choose brushed HW because it’s only via SO.


----------



## ArielS

Neurogirl said:


> Sorry I was late with the RG pics but that sounds like it will be beautiful!  So glad it worked out!





Txoceangirl said:


> Yay....glad you got the opportunity to place the SO!  I like the matte finish of Togo with brushed HW and think that it scratches less/ shows fewer scratches. However, this is your bag... get what you prefer and if that’s RG then get it. Don’t choose brushed HW because it’s only via SO.


Thanks ladies. I went in today and after seeing all the leather swatches, SM said I could order b25 in rouge grenat togo. I was a little confused cause I thought this colour only available in Clemence according to the colour charts here but the SM had some sort of cards in her hand which she used to check what are available and she said Yes! Rouge grenat can be ordered in Togo! So I went with b25 retorne rouge grenat, rose mexico interior and rghw!! For the rose mexico, I didn’t even know it’s available. I love this colour but I think rg is such a classy colour on its own so I chose rm for interior.
Thank you all ladies for your amazing advices. I wouldn’t be able to make a decision without you! Got some photos of the leather swatches in case they are helpful to others.


----------



## acrowcounted

ArielS said:


> Thanks ladies. I went in today and after seeing all the leather swatches, SM said I could order b25 in rouge grenat togo. I was a little confused cause I thought this colour only available in Clemence according to the colour charts here but the SM had some sort of cards in her hand which she used to check what are available and she said Yes! Rouge grenat can be ordered in Togo! So I went with b25 retorne rouge grenat, rose mexico interior and rghw!! For the rose mexico, I didn’t even know it’s available. I love this colour but I think rg is such a classy colour on its own so I chose rm for interior.
> Thank you all ladies for your amazing advices. I wouldn’t be able to make a decision without you! Got some photos of the leather swatches in case they are helpful to others.
> 
> View attachment 4933601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933604


Beautiful choices. I will suggest though to keep your second choice options in your head and at the ready as I suspect you will be getting a call within the next few days to let you know the RG Togo was rejected and you need to pick something else. I hope I’m wrong, but do be prepared. The SAs don’t always fully understand the SO kit. (Happened to me a few years ago.)


----------



## ArielS

acrowcounted said:


> Beautiful choices. I will suggest though to keep your second choice options in your head and at the ready as I suspect you will be getting a call within the next few days to let you know the RG Togo was rejected and you need to pick something else. I hope I’m wrong, but do be prepared. The SAs don’t always fully understand the SO kit. (Happened to me a few years ago.)


Thanks for warning hun! I did have a little doubt when I ordered it. Lol


----------



## Ulf

I've been offered à la carte service through e-mail, which I really appreciate, but I have no idea about what is available to order. My SA will get back to me when Paris updates. I'm assuming it's HAC/Birkin related, but who knows? I'm looking forward to see what is possible...


----------



## Ulf

Soo... I know that there are limits to leathers and colours you can order when you're offered the à la carte service. What about models? Any model and size that Hermès has ever produced, or only those that are currently available? If I want to order a bag that was only produced in the 70's, would this be possible?


----------



## Skej

Ulf said:


> Soo... I know that there are limits to leathers and colours you can order when you're offered the à la carte service. What about models? Any model and size that Hermès has ever produced, or only those that are currently available? If I want to order a bag that was only produced in the 70's, would this be possible?



For the à la carte service I believe you may only choose bags from the current collection (B/K/C, a selection of other men's and women's bags), whereas the sur-mesure Horizons service may allow you to order a bag from the 70s.


----------



## Ulf

Skej said:


> For the à la carte service I believe you may only choose bags from the current collection (B/K/C, a selection of other men's and women's bags), whereas the sur-mesure Horizons service may allow you to order a bag from the 70s.


As I suspected – thanks.


----------



## Neurogirl

ArielS said:


> Thanks ladies. I went in today and after seeing all the leather swatches, SM said I could order b25 in rouge grenat togo. I was a little confused cause I thought this colour only available in Clemence according to the colour charts here but the SM had some sort of cards in her hand which she used to check what are available and she said Yes! Rouge grenat can be ordered in Togo! So I went with b25 retorne rouge grenat, rose mexico interior and rghw!! For the rose mexico, I didn’t even know it’s available. I love this colour but I think rg is such a classy colour on its own so I chose rm for interior.
> Thank you all ladies for your amazing advices. I wouldn’t be able to make a decision without you! Got some photos of the leather swatches in case they are helpful to others.
> 
> View attachment 4933601
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933602
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933603
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933604


Beautiful!  Fingers crossed that it’s available in Togo.  I was so disappointed that RG hardware wasn’t available for mine.  That will be stunning!


----------



## ArielS

Neurogirl said:


> Beautiful!  Fingers crossed that it’s available in Togo.  I was so disappointed that RG hardware wasn’t available for mine.  That will be stunning!


Yours is beautiful! I keep looking at your photos when I think of my bag. Lol I was hesitant if I should get bghw cause it's so exclusive.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Neurogirl

ArielS said:


> Yours is beautiful! I keep looking at your photos when I think of my bag. Lol I was hesitant if I should get bghw cause it's so exclusive.


Thank you!  The rose gold will glow against the RG!  It will be so stunning.  And hopefully one day we can each get the other hardware with a future SO!


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

Hi everyone,

in january I will do my first SO order, i have a pretty good idea on the color palette I want to go for craie will be the base the bag. At the beginning i was I want a birkin but know really hesitating on a Kelly 25 togo. Does rose gold can be chose for a Kelly? If some of you have some à la carte in neutral please share  xx


----------



## stylemeter

Alexandra.freilich said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> in january I will do my first SO order, i have a pretty good idea on the color palette I want to go for craie will be the base the bag. At the beginning i was I want a birkin but know really hesitating on a Kelly 25 togo. Does rose gold can be chose for a Kelly? If some of you have some à la carte in neutral please share  xx


I think rose gold option is not there in Kelly right now


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

stylemeter said:


> I think rose gold option is not there in Kelly right now


Thank you for you answer, still hoping it will be available for 2021. 
When I place my order I will report here the details. Xx


----------



## acrowcounted

Alexandra.freilich said:


> Thank you for you answer, still hoping it will be available for 2021.
> When I place my order I will report here the details. Xx


The SO kit will be unchanged in January from what it is now. Changes occur in the fall and remain until the next fall. Good luck!


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

acrowcounted said:


> The SO kit will be unchanged in January from what it is now. Changes occur in the fall and remain until the next fall. Good luck!


Thank you


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

Could someone share the the colors/leathers options for 2020. Thank you


----------



## acrowcounted

Alexandra.freilich said:


> Could someone share the the colors/leathers options for 2020. Thank you


As stated in the thread title, current colors options are in post 6662 on page 445.


----------



## LOA24

How long will these new colours be available? TIA


----------



## Txoceangirl

lovemylife15 said:


> How long will these new colours be available? TIA


Until fall of 2021.


----------



## acrowcounted

Txoceangirl said:


> Until fall of 2021.


Or at least until the end of this SO season which will likely happen around end of May, if they continue their customary schedule of no SOs in the summer.


----------



## jenngu

Does anyone own or seen any bags in gold Togo with brushed gold?  I’m considering that combination in gold B25 with Jaune Ambre interior.


----------



## Monaliceke

acrowcounted said:


> Or at least until the end of this SO season which will likely happen around end of May, if they continue their customary schedule of no SOs in the summer.


I was informed by my SA (Brussels) that they will get new information from HQ in January. Then she will invite me for a SO in February. Has anyone had the same experience?


----------



## Monaliceke

chicfinds said:


> My sis just received her special order this week and the stamp/year was from last year (D). Is that unusual? Thought it should be Y.....since we’re almost done with 2020...


Did you mean D=2019? 
So a “C” would be 2018?  I thought I saw something online with a C code, but not sure which year it was from. But I am not really following the changes of codes so far.


----------



## stylemeter

luxemadam said:


> I was informed by my SA (Brussels) that they will get new information from HQ in January. Then she will invite me for a SO in February. Has anyone had the same experience?


In brussels it’s always like that ... they always only start in feb : March... I’ve placed a few so,s there


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Monaliceke

stylemeter said:


> In brussels it’s always like that ... they always only start in feb : March... I’ve placed a few so,s there


Oh, I see. Thanks!


----------



## ArielS

adb said:


> I saw this on an ig reseller and made me excited for my SO. I got the same combo for a birkin.. really hoping it turns out well!
> View attachment 4932680
> 
> Been waiting for 3 days already.. uuurrrgh, the waiting...





jenngu said:


> Does anyone own or seen any bags in gold Togo with brushed gold?  I’m considering that combination in gold B25 with Jaune Ambre interior.



adb posted this a couple of pages bag. I think it will look great in b25 too.


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

acrowcounted said:


> As stated in the thread title, current colors options are in post 6662 on page 445.


Thank you


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

luxemadam said:


> I was informed by my SA (Brussels) that they will get new information from HQ in January. Then she will invite me for a SO in February. Has anyone had the same experience?



The world is small.. My local boutique is also Brussels !
I was say 2/3 weeks ago that I could place my à la carte order in January because of the rush of the festive season, the 30 minutes per customer.
I contact the boutique yesterday for articles that I am interested.And I ask if it was possible to fixed the appointment. I told her that I had a pretty good idea on what I want.

Will you place your order with N.F it seems that she is the one of charge of it. Did you manage to stick with an SA find it very hard at the boutique dealing with a few of them.


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

stylemeter said:


> In brussels it’s always like that ... they always only start in feb : March... I’ve placed a few so,s there



think might have change.. I was say mid december that I could place my à la carte order in January. 
It will be my first one so don’t really know the process. They must take à la carte order every month and maybe have a deadline to send them to Paris?
COVID has definitely change the accessibility of bags at the boutique. Was able to get two bags this year and it’s not like I’ve spend thousands of euros.
Would you mind sharing how long it took for you to get your bags? Where you dealing with N.F for your orders. Thank you


----------



## TeeCee77

Oh. My. Gawd. It’s here. 
And...of course I’m out of town. 
Will retrieve next week. Standby!


----------



## papertiger

Alexandra.freilich said:


> think might have change.. I was say mid december that I could place my à la carte order in January.
> It will be my first one so don’t really know the process. They must take à la carte order every month and maybe have a deadline to send them to Paris?
> COVID has definitely change the accessibility of bags at the boutique. Was able to get two bags this year and it’s not like I’ve spend thousands of euros.
> Would you mind sharing how long it took for you to get your bags? Where you dealing with N.F for your orders. Thank you





Alexandra.freilich said:


> The world is small.. My local boutique is also Brussels !
> I was say 2/3 weeks ago that I could place my à la carte order in January because of the rush of the festive season, the 30 minutes per customer.
> I contact the boutique yesterday for articles that I am interested.And I ask if it was possible to fixed the appointment. I told her that I had a pretty good idea on what I want.
> 
> Will you place your order with N.F it seems that she is the one of charge of it. Did you manage to stick with an SA find it very hard at the boutique dealing with a few of them.



Please keep to the topic of this thread only. TY


----------



## xxDxx

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!

She’s my first SO: Took 9 months and I can‘t stop staring  
K25 Gris Perle Chevre with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware


----------



## Rhl2987

xxDxx said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!
> 
> She’s my first SO: Took 9 months and I can‘t stop staring
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4943984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943985


Wow. That is drop dead gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## Hermeaddict

xxDxx said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!
> 
> She’s my first SO: Took 9 months and I can‘t stop staring
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4943984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943985


Huge congrats xxDxx! She is absolutely gorgeous! Gives me hope as we are twins in our SOs except for the interior color!


----------



## xxDxx

Hermeaddict said:


> Huge congrats xxDxx! She is absolutely gorgeous! Gives me hope as we are twins in our SOs except for the interior color!



Thank you so much! I‘m in love with Gris Perle in Chevre! I hope yours comes soon! Which color did you choose for the inside?



Rhl2987 said:


> Wow. That is drop dead gorgeous. Congrats!!



Thank you Rhl2987!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Hermeaddict said:


> Huge congrats xxDxx! She is absolutely gorgeous! Gives me hope as we are twins in our SOs except for the interior color!
> 
> Thank you so much! She is absolutely gorgeous, enjoy her! Ohh I hope I get that call soon too  I did vert titien.❤






xxDxx said:


> Thank you so much! I‘m in love with Gris Perle in Chevre! I hope yours comes soon! Which color did you choose for the inside?
> 
> 
> Thank you Rhl2987!


----------



## TeeCee77

2 years, 1.5 months.... Presenting 
Gris Agate Ostrich, Ultriviolet interior, raisin stitch, BPHW
I am smitten! It turned out better than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## momoc

TeeCee77 said:


> 2 years, 1.5 months.... Presenting
> Gris Agate Ostrich, Ultriviolet interior, raisin stitch, BPHW
> I am smitten! It turned out better than I could have ever imagined.



That is a long wait but worth it for such a beauty  Congrats!


----------



## snibor

TeeCee77 said:


> 2 years, 1.5 months.... Presenting
> Gris Agate Ostrich, Ultriviolet interior, raisin stitch, BPHW
> I am smitten! It turned out better than I could have ever imagined.


This is spectacular!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## debykf

TeeCee77 said:


> 2 years, 1.5 months.... Presenting
> Gris Agate Ostrich, Ultriviolet interior, raisin stitch, BPHW
> I am smitten! It turned out better than I could have ever imagined.


This is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Cygne18

TeeCee77 said:


> 2 years, 1.5 months.... Presenting
> Gris Agate Ostrich, Ultriviolet interior, raisin stitch, BPHW
> I am smitten! It turned out better than I could have ever imagined.


Absolutely the classiest and most gorgeous SO I've seen in a long time with such beautiful colors. Congratulations, hon!


----------



## BirkinLover77

TeeCee77 said:


> 2 years, 1.5 months.... Presenting
> Gris Agate Ostrich, Ultriviolet interior, raisin stitch, BPHW
> I am smitten! It turned out better than I could have ever imagined.


Stunning!! Congratulations! Happy New Year


----------



## TankerToad

xxDxx said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!
> 
> She’s my first SO: Took 9 months and I can‘t stop staring
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4943984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943985


You are right in trend 
Grey and yellow are the Pantone colors for 2021


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Hi Lovely Tpfers, 
I’ve done a SO with rose extreme and rouge de coeur. Since I’d love to have a pink and red b, I was temped to do lipstick and rouge de coeur in chevre, but eventually I chose extreme and rouge de coeur. I know that extreme looks more red than pink, but it is stunning and it looked good with rouge de coeur. I chose epsom for my b25, but Paris ask for a change and I chose taurillon on the phone and now I’m really confused... I’m going to my store the next week to see the 2 colors in taurillon closely. Do you think that they will look good together? It’s something that you can relate to? Thank you so much! Any advice is very apreciated.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Love your special orders!  I hope that mine will be gorgeouslike yours!


----------



## disappeared

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Hi Lovely Tpfers,
> I’ve done a SO with rose extreme and rouge de coeur. Since I’d love to have a pink and red b, I was temped to do lipstick and rouge de coeur in chevre, but eventually I chose extreme and rouge de coeur. I know that extreme looks more red than pink, but it is stunning and it looked good with rouge de coeur. I chose epsom for my b25, but Paris ask for a change and I chose taurillon on the phone and now I’m really confused... I’m going to my store the next week to see the 2 colors in taurillon closely. Do you think that they will look good together? It’s something that you can relate to? Thank you so much! Any advice is very apreciated.


I’d say yes, colors are nicely saturated in clemence


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

disappeared said:


> I’d say yes, colors are nicely saturated in clemence


Thank you so much!


----------



## acrowcounted

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Hi Lovely Tpfers,
> I’ve done a SO with rose extreme and rouge de coeur. Since I’d love to have a pink and red b, I was temped to do lipstick and rouge de coeur in chevre, but eventually I chose extreme and rouge de coeur. I know that extreme looks more red than pink, but it is stunning and it looked good with rouge de coeur. I chose epsom for my b25, but Paris ask for a change and I chose taurillon on the phone and now I’m really confused... I’m going to my store the next week to see the 2 colors in taurillon closely. Do you think that they will look good together? It’s something that you can relate to? Thank you so much! Any advice is very apreciated.


I think they give the same vibe. Interestingly, Hermes themselves is producing this combo in a few bag styles this season. Here is the pair in Epsom and also in clemence. I had this happen to me a few years ago with rose Azalee. I selected epsom for my B25 and then Paris rejected it so I switched to same combo but clemence. No regrets.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

acrowcounted said:


> I think they give the same vibe. Interestingly, Hermes themselves is producing this combo in a few bag styles this season. Here is the pair in Epsom and also in clemence. I had this happen to me a few years ago with rose Azalee. I selected epsom for my B25 and then Paris rejected it so I switched to same combo but clemence. No regrets.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4946165
> View attachment 4946166


Wow! Thank you so much! Nice to know that it did happen to you and you’re happy with your bag.  Now I can’t wait to receive my SO... I will share it here for sure!


----------



## acrowcounted

TeeCee77 said:


> 2 years, 1.5 months.... Presenting
> Gris Agate Ostrich, Ultriviolet interior, raisin stitch, BPHW
> I am smitten! It turned out better than I could have ever imagined.


I’m fascinated by this color; it’s beautiful. Do you find it reads more grey, more purple, or more blue in person? Congrats!


----------



## TeeCee77

Thank you! I am too! It is such a chameleon honestly. I’ll share some photos of different shades it turns depending on the light. To me it reads true gray, to slightly purple gray. That may be due to the ultraviolet inside and stitch bringing out the purple? I also included a picture of it next to my etain, which is from 2019 and a true dark gray with no brown undertone. I think the photo against etain is the most accurate in natural light.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

TeeCee77 said:


> Thank you! I am too! It is such a chameleon honestly. I’ll share some photos of different shades it turns depending on the light. To me it reads true gray, to slightly purple gray. That may be due to the ultraviolet inside and stitch bringing out the purple? I also included a picture of it next to my etain, which is from 2019 and a true dark gray with no brown undertone. I think the photo against etain is the most accurate in natural light.


Stunning!


----------



## jenngu

xxDxx said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!
> 
> She’s my first SO: Took 9 months and I can‘t stop staring
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4943984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943985


Your combination is just divine!  Love your unique combination. =). Congratulations!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

S2jewels said:


> At last I got the call and am going next week to place my order..
> I know that I want a K25 Sellier biocolor rose azalea/rose extreme but I’m not sure of the hardware brushed gold or silver.. I played around on an app i created 2 Kelly’s one in silver and the other in gold,, tell me what you think looks better?
> 
> View attachment 4883931


What app did you use?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MaryAndDogs

xxDxx said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!
> 
> She’s my first SO: Took 9 months and I can‘t stop staring
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4943984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943985



Really beautiful! Love the colors! And very nice made. 

I have also had a Gris Perle SO, which came in late last year but it had some serious finish/production issues so I was very interested to see the pictures of your Kelly. Hermes told us that the black marks on my Gris Perle Kelly was a result of a normal production process. Funny, I see none on yours  
Here is a pic for comparison.


----------



## xxDxx

MaryAndDogs said:


> Really beautiful! Love the colors! And very nice made.
> 
> I have also had a Gris Perle SO, which came in late last year but it had some serious finish/production issues so I was very interested to see the pictures of your Kelly. Hermes told us that the black marks on my Gris Perle Kelly was a result of a normal production process. Funny, I see none on yours
> Here is a pic for comparison.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4947690


Thank you MaryAndDogs! I‘m sorry that you‘re having quality issues with your beautiful SO! Gris Perle in croc is my holy grail  I also had some quality issues with another bag that came back from the spa recently so I inspected this one closely when I
picked it up and I have to say that it is beautifully made! No black marks on the edges.
I‘m not familiar with croc bags so I don’t know if these marks are normal for croc but I think the bag should be perfect especially at this price point!  

I know it‘s a hassle and long wait if H needs to send your bag back to Paris but you should be happy with it! Please keep us updated!


----------



## mcpro

xxDxx said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!
> 
> She’s my first SO: Took 9 months and I can‘t stop staring
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4943984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943985


beautiful!  congratulations ! omg !!! 9 months?  your giving me hope for mine...


----------



## luvHermes2

Just placed my first SO! Craie + Trench with contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware!

How long did you ladies wait for your SO? And does the brushed gold hardware wear well overtime?


----------



## Ulf

luvHermes2 said:


> Just placed my first SO! Craie + Trench ... And does the brushed gold hardware wear well overtime?


It looks like a very elegant combination! I've heard that brushed hardware *really* shows scratches, but it would be nice to hear from someone with hands-on experience.

I can imagine that a smooth surface doesn't highlight the scratches quite as well as brushed where you already have uniform "scratches" which will be cut off by any scratch in a different direction?


----------



## LOA24

Naynaykilla said:


> What app did you use?


I think it's called "Ban Island"


----------



## Summerof89

lovemylife15 said:


> I think it's called "Ban Island"


I used this site, you have to pay for premium subscription in order to use the SO function. I personally found the colours to be a little off but the bigger problem is, I paid for premium service and the site said you can cancel anytime but when I contacted them to cancel my subscription they continued to charge me on a monthly basis and never replied to my emails. I had to put a block on my CC to stop the charges. Just FYI for anyone interest.

Now back to topic.


----------



## Bagzzonly

Received the most unbelievable message yesterday... after 3+years my Sellier Mini Kelly has arrived (placed Nov 2017), and she is finally on her way home. I had all but written her off completely... since the order was never officially canceled by Paris, I held onto that glimmer of hope.     Hang in there, if yours way “past due.”


----------



## BBNJ

xxDxx said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!
> 
> She’s my first SO: Took 9 months and I can‘t stop staring
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4943984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943985


This is absolutely gorgeous!  I just purchased a B30 in Gris Perle and I'm obsessed.


----------



## xxDxx

mcpro said:


> beautiful!  congratulations ! omg !!! 9 months?  your giving me hope for mine...


Thank you! Yes- ordered in March and arrived in December! Was surprised too because I thought Chevre would take much longer. What specs did you choose? I hope it arrives soon!


----------



## xxDxx

BBNJ said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!  I just purchased a B30 in Gris Perle and I'm obsessed.


Thank you  Oh, please post a pic of your bag!


----------



## papertiger

xxDxx said:


> Thank you  Oh, please post a pic of your bag!





BBNJ said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!  I just purchased a B30 in Gris Perle and I'm obsessed.



SOs only on this thread please, other more appropriate threads, fine.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

lovemylife15 said:


> I think it's called "Ban Island"


Thank you


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Summerof89 said:


> I used this site, you have to pay for premium subscription in order to use the SO function. I personally found the colours to be a little off but the bigger problem is, I paid for premium service and the site said you can cancel anytime but when I contacted them to cancel my subscription they continued to charge me on a monthly basis and never replied to my emails. I had to put a block on my CC to stop the charges. Just FYI for anyone interest.
> 
> Now back to topic.


Oh no!!!


----------



## Dreaming Big

luvHermes2 said:


> Just placed my first SO! Craie + Trench with contrast stitching and brushed gold hardware!
> 
> How long did you ladies wait for your SO? And does the brushed gold hardware wear well overtime?



Great choice! Here is my K28 craie/trench togo BGHW (tonal stitching):


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## luvHermes2

Dreaming Big said:


> Great choice! Here is my K28 craie/trench togo BGHW (tonal stitching):


It’s lovely! How the hardware holding up? Scratch easily?


----------



## Dreaming Big

luvHermes2 said:


> It’s lovely! How the hardware holding up? Scratch easily?


No problems. Here are two photos of brushed hardware. I have not used the craie SO with BGHW a lot. I have used the noir with BPHW a lot and I wear the BPHW buckle very often. The felt threads might look like scratches, but they aren’t.


----------



## surfer

Meta said:


> List of colors are the same as the previous season. New colors are added every FW since the implementation of the new SO kit. In H jargon, it's now a la carte instead of RAC.


Dear Meta what did RAC stand for before?


----------



## momoc

surfer said:


> Dear Meta what did RAC stand for before?



reste a commander


----------



## jenngu

Has anyone ever compared Craie and Beton?  I’m considering Craie / Beton in B25 / K25 with gold or rose gold hardware.  One super kind member has shared with me her two white bags in different leathers which seem remarkably similar.  Just want to see if anyone else can share their thoughts.


----------



## momoc

jenngu said:


> Has anyone ever compared Craie and Beton?  I’m considering Craie / Beton in B25 / K25 with gold or rose gold hardware.  One super kind member has shared with me her two white bags in different leathers which seem remarkably similar.  Just want to see if anyone else can share their thoughts.



craie vs beton both in clemence

I think there are some more members’ photos in the reference sub forum’s color thread. Beton is more grey and I think you can see it when compared side by side. I don’t know if it’s that huge of a difference.


----------



## jenngu

That is so helpful!!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## surfer

So excited to potentially join this thread again. I have that feeling my SO may have arrived and fingers crossed I will be allowed to order the next one once I pick that one up  Have been avoiding this as it’s too hard to not be able to participate hehe but I am so happy to maybe finally be able to  catch up on all the reading! 

Has anyone ordered magnolia chevre or thinking of doing so lately?


----------



## allure244

surfer said:


> So excited to potentially join this thread again. I think my SO from last year has arrived and fingers crossed I will be allowed to order the next one once I pick that one up  Have been avoiding this as it’s too hard to not be able to participate hehe but I am so happy to catch up on all the reading!
> 
> Has anyone ordered magnolia chevre or thinking of doing so lately?


Yay. Please post pics when you receive ur SO. If I was offered another SO with the current color/leather list, I was considering an SO in magnolia chèvre as one of the options. I have seen it in SLGs and I think it is magnificent.


----------



## bluerosespf

My s.o. from (I want to say) fall 2019 arrived last summer, and I was able to pick it up today. K28 evercolor white and vert vertigo. Looking forward to carrying this in the spring.


----------



## surfer

A little surprise today


----------



## mcpro

surfer said:


> A little surprise today
> View attachment 4952777


Omg  !! Congratulations !!


----------



## mcpro

surfer said:


> A little surprise today
> View attachment 4952777


May I know how long did you wait ? I can see my SO in your bag  my heart skip a bit !


----------



## surfer

mcpro said:


> May I know how long did you wait ? I can see my SO in your bag  my heart skip a bit !


Exactly 10 months hun! What did you order feel free to pm


----------



## luvHermes2

Dreaming Big said:


> No problems. Here are two photos of brushed hardware. I have not used the craie SO with BGHW a lot. I have used the noir with BPHW a lot and I wear the BPHW buckle very often. The felt threads might look like scratches, but they aren’t.
> 
> View attachment 4950974
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950975


Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## surfer

Here she is- miss B25 in chevre, with rose poupre interior and rose S stitching  I am over the moon thanks for letting me share ladies!


----------



## Summerof89

surfer said:


> View attachment 4953700
> View attachment 4953701
> View attachment 4953702
> View attachment 4953703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is- miss B25 in chevre, with rose poupre interior and rose S stitching  I am over the moon thanks for letting me share ladies!


oh she's amazing


----------



## chrixtabel

Pretty please. Anyone can share pictures of ostrich brique bags?


----------



## BirkinLover77

surfer said:


> View attachment 4953700
> View attachment 4953701
> View attachment 4953702
> View attachment 4953703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is- miss B25 in chevre, with rose poupre interior and rose S stitching  I am over the moon thanks for letting me share ladies!


Beautiful SO! Congratulations


----------



## surfer

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SO! Congratulations



Thanks so much dear


----------



## westcoastgal

surfer said:


> View attachment 4953700
> View attachment 4953701
> View attachment 4953702
> View attachment 4953703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is- miss B25 in chevre, with rose poupre interior and rose S stitching  I am over the moon thanks for letting me share ladies!


I love it!


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

surfer said:


> View attachment 4953700
> View attachment 4953701
> View attachment 4953702
> View attachment 4953703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is- miss B25 in chevre, with rose poupre interior and rose S stitching  I am over the moon thanks for letting me share ladies!


Wooow!!! Love her! Congrats!


----------



## Notorious Pink

surfer said:


> View attachment 4953700
> View attachment 4953701
> View attachment 4953702
> View attachment 4953703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is- miss B25 in chevre, with rose poupre interior and rose S stitching  I am over the moon thanks for letting me share ladies!


This is really gorgeous!!


----------



## S2jewels

Naynaykilla said:


> What app did you use?


Its called PhotoLayers , I cut and paste the pictures.. and got the pictures from
http://lecrin.jp/


----------



## Muffin_Top

I put my first SO yesterday (already said this in the 2021 wishlist thread^^).
It was completely unexpected at FSH, I just went there on appointment searching for a B35 in precise color ranges and leathers.
As the SA brought the leather sample case, I was completely unprepared and had to choose right there and right then!
Two things helped me: that I knew my biggest wish is a B35 in a year-round green, in swift and with GHW. I was also open to blue or black and taurillon clemence.
I had as well played several times on the website with the SO calvis, and my favourite combination was swift vert cyprès and pink lining. Didn't purchase it because actually I don't need cardholders.
After that hour, I finally stuck to what my heart wanted from the beginning: a B35 in vert cyprès swift with anémone lining and classic GHW.
I also didn't get into the SO options only because they are SOs: multicolor bag was just of question, contrast stitching is partially what made me refuse an étoupe bag, and brushed GHW looked sportier than what I wanted. I don't want my B look too casual, I have other casual bags.

If I only had one thing to advise: have a precise idea of what you want: if you have an unexpected SO to create, it's better to get your true dream (even if it's black with black lining and classic hardware).


----------



## LOA24

Muffin_Top said:


> I put my first SO yesterday (already said this in the 2021 wishlist thread^^).
> It was completely unexpected at FSH, I just went there on appointment searching for a B35 in precise color ranges and leathers.
> As the SA brought the leather sample case, I was completely unprepared and had to choose right there and right then!
> Two things helped me: that I knew my biggest wish is a B35 in a year-round green, in swift and with GHW. I was also open to blue or black and taurillon clemence.
> I had as well played several times on the website with the SO calvis, and my favourite combination was swift vert cyprès and pink lining. Didn't purchase it because actually I don't need cardholders.
> After that hour, I finally stuck to what my heart wanted from the beginning: a B35 in vert cyprès swift with anémone lining and classic GHW.
> I also didn't get into the SO options only because they are SOs: multicolor bag was just of question, contrast stitching is partially what made me refuse an étoupe bag, and brushed GHW looked sportier than what I wanted. I don't want my B look too casual, I have other casual bags.
> 
> If I only had one thing to advise: have a precise idea of what you want: if you have an unexpected SO to create, it's better to get your true dream (even if it's black with black lining and classic hardware).


What a lovely story and your advice is so helpful! Hoping for you that it doesn't take too long  
Hopefully I may create my first SO this year as well!!


----------



## Ulf

Muffin_Top said:


> If I only had one thing to advise: have a precise idea of what you want: if you have an unexpected SO to create, it's better to get your true dream (even if it's black with black lining and classic hardware).


Excellent advice.


----------



## myism

Does anyone know what leather is available for special order Kelly danse?


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

S2jewels said:


> Its called PhotoLayers , I cut and paste the pictures.. and got the pictures from
> http://lecrin.jp/


Thank you


----------



## allure244

20 months for an ostrich k25 Sellier.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

My SO arrived after a 20 month wait. Rose pourpre ostrich K25 with cyclamen stitch, permabrass hardware, and ultraviolet interior.


----------



## surfer

allure244 said:


> My SO arrived after a 20 month wait. Rose pourpre ostrich K25 with cyclamen stitch, permabrass hardware, and ultraviolet interior.
> 
> View attachment 4957929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957931


Beyond gorgeous. Congrats!!


----------



## surfer

10 months


----------



## WKN

surfer said:


> 10 months


OMG, my dream B is in Chevre! I'm so happy for you! She's perfection! Congratulations!


----------



## cloudyc1oud

xxDxx said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!
> 
> She’s my first SO: Took 9 months and I can‘t stop staring
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4943984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943985



Omgg. I love this! Congratulations!


----------



## surfer

WKN said:


> OMG, my dream B is in Chevre! I'm so happy for you! She's perfection! Congratulations!


Thanks so much dear


----------



## Shiva2009

Hi guys ,
I placed my order in Nov 2019 for chèvre anemone and nothing yet! I was wondering if anyone from that time slot still waiting for their SO! I am getting worried now!!!! I am in US . Thanks


----------



## fawnhagh

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys ,
> I placed my order in Nov 2019 for chèvre anemone and nothing yet! I was wondering if anyone from that time slot still waiting for their SO! I am getting worried now!!!! I am in US . Thanks


I placed mine in October 2019 and still waiting too...mine is ostrich though.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys ,
> I placed my order in Nov 2019 for chèvre anemone and nothing yet! I was wondering if anyone from that time slot still waiting for their SO! I am getting worried now!!!! I am in US . Thanks


B25 Anemone Chèvre placed by my better half in Nov 2019. Also no word yet but I am sure it will come.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

surfer said:


> 10 months
> 
> View attachment 4958156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958198


Stunning! Love this combo! I’ll keep in mind for my next so


----------



## allure244

surfer said:


> Beyond gorgeous. Congrats!!


Thanks dear. Ur new SO is gorgeous as well.


----------



## Shiva2009

pinkorchid20 said:


> B25 Anemone Chèvre placed by my better half in Nov 2019. Also no word yet but I am sure it will come.


Thank you ! It gives me hope


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys ,
> I placed my order in Nov 2019 for chèvre anemone and nothing yet! I was wondering if anyone from that time slot still waiting for their SO! I am getting worried now!!!! I am in US . Thanks


Yup, chevre B25 placed Nov. 17, 2019....still waiting babe.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

surfer said:


> 10 months
> 
> View attachment 4958156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958198


----------



## Israeli_Flava

xxDxx said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!
> 
> She’s my first SO: Took 9 months and I can‘t stop staring
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4943984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943985


love! it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GoldFish8

allure244 said:


> My SO arrived after a 20 month wait. Rose pourpre ostrich K25 with cyclamen stitch, permabrass hardware, and ultraviolet interior.
> 
> View attachment 4957929
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957930
> 
> 
> View attachment 4957931


Omg congrats!!! I know you’ve been waiting for this one for awhile. It’s stunning!!! Love the permabrass. Are you happy with it??


----------



## allure244

GoldFish8 said:


> Omg congrats!!! I know you’ve been waiting for this one for awhile. It’s stunning!!! Love the permabrass. Are you happy with it??


Yes I love the RP ostrich. This is my first b/k with permabrass and I think it will be versatile for matching with yellow gold, rose gold, or white gold jewelry because the hardware is light gold (not too yellow).


----------



## LKNN

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys ,
> I placed my order in Nov 2019 for chèvre anemone and nothing yet! I was wondering if anyone from that time slot still waiting for their SO! I am getting worried now!!!! I am in US . Thanks



I just came on here to ask the same. Seeing so many people receiving their bags and want in on the action  
My SO was placed in December 2019, Apricot K25 in chèvre. 
I've never had an SO take longer than 11 weeks but obviously these are unusual times.


----------



## Shiva2009

LKNN said:


> I just came on here to ask the same. Seeing so many people receiving their bags and want in on the action
> My SO was placed in December 2019, Apricot K25 in chèvre.
> I've never had an SO take longer than 11 weeks but obviously these are unusual times.


Yep! So at least we know there is hope! This is my 6th SO and the longest wait for me was 11 months! Hopefully soon ours will show up too


----------



## Shiva2009

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yup, chevre B25 placed Nov. 17, 2019....still waiting babe.


Can not wait to see yours ! Specially since I am a pink lover just like you


----------



## Ulf

Soo... I wasn't really looking to get a bag when I was offered to order one. I do like brushed PHW, and it will be probably be black (or bleu indigo or a combination of black/bleu indigo depending on my mood). I don't do a lot of colours, except for an occasional bright red. 

My SA knows that I would like a HAC 36, a Birkin 40 sellier and/or a leather and textile HAC 40, but I don't know how flexible they are when it comes to special orders. If it's only certain current styles, which it sounds like it is, I might be somewhat out of luck.

First choice, and my current holy grail, is a HAC 36 in chevre. It looks like bigger bags in chevre are tricky, and the 36 HAC is discontinued. If the Hermès gods are smiling, and they allow me to order a HAC 36 (but not in chevre) it'd be togo.

Second choice would be a HAC 40 in leather/toile. I don't know if you can order mixed leather/textile bags à la carte though.

Third choice would be a Birkin 40. Preferably chevre, but again – bigger bags in chevre... I guess it would be togo.

It might end up being a standard togo Birkin with brushed PHW. That's not a bad thing though.


----------



## surfer

Brain trust- would you choose b25 chevre magnolia with gris perle interior and stitching or k25 sellier in the same combo? Haven’t seen any k25 in this combo and would love to see pics if anyone has done one. Thank you!


----------



## Evita98

My SO arrived after a 10 month wait. K25 Rouge granate clemance with gris perle interior.


----------



## LKNN

Evita98 said:


> My SO arrived after a 10 month wait. K25 Rouge granate clemance with gris perl interior.


Stunning! Can never get enough of H's reds!


----------



## A.Ali

Anyone knows if ostrich bags take longer to make than regular leather?


----------



## radishhb

Shiva2009 said:


> Hi guys ,
> I placed my order in Nov 2019 for chèvre anemone and nothing yet! I was wondering if anyone from that time slot still waiting for their SO! I am getting worried now!!!! I am in US . Thanks



Same here! Nov 2019 for Chevre K25. Still waiting. Hope all of us can get our beloved SO bag soon! What a long wait!


----------



## TraceySH

fawnhagh said:


> I placed mine in October 2019 and still waiting too...mine is ostrich though.


Got the call for my B30 Chèvre anemone w/ RDC last week. Going this week to pick it up. Order submitted early October 2019?? Hopefully that means yours is VERY soon!!


----------



## aisham

A.Ali said:


> Anyone knows if ostrich bags take longer to make than regular leather?


My epsom K 25 SO took 6 months to arrive and my ostrich B25 SO took 9 months to arrive .All of that was post COVID . Keep your hopes up .I wish yours will arrive soon and won't take more than 9 months .


----------



## Shiva2009

TraceySH said:


> Got the call for my B30 Chèvre anemone w/ RDC last week. Going this week to pick it up. Order submitted early October 2019?? Hopefully that means yours is VERY soon!!


How exciting! Congrats, r u in us? Please show us pic once to get it! Mine is anemone chèvre 25 still waiting since nov 2019


----------



## radishhb

Looks like many Nov 2019 in US are still waiting... Hope all of us can get our SO soon...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

For all those waiting for 2019 orders....I still have a 2017 outstanding, and have also received an SO within 8 or 9 weeks, another in 3 months, 3 that took more than two years..... There is no rhyme or reason but out of many SOs, I have only had one that did not get made, and it was "off menu"  so I wasn't all that surprised. The bags will come  meanwhile enjoy all the OTHER bags!


----------



## A bottle of Red

QuelleFromage said:


> For all those waiting for 2019 orders....I still have a 2017 outstanding, and have also received an SO within 8 or 9 weeks, another in 3 months, 3 that took more than two years..... There is no rhyme or reason but out of many SOs, I have only had one that did not get made, and it was "off menu"  so I wasn't all that surprised. The bags will come  meanwhile enjoy all the OTHER bags!



Did you need to pay for that 2017 bag? Why do some so take years?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

QuelleFromage said:


> For all those waiting for 2019 orders....I still have a 2017 outstanding, and have also received an SO within 8 or 9 weeks, another in 3 months, 3 that took more than two years..... There is no rhyme or reason but out of many SOs, I have only had one that did not get made, and it was "off menu"  so I wasn't all that surprised. The bags will come  meanwhile enjoy all the OTHER bags!



Omg, I’m so sorry. 2017 is such a long long time! The longest mine ever took was 2 years, and it felt excruciating. I hope your 2017 bag comes soon!!!


----------



## TraceySH

Shiva2009 said:


> How exciting! Congrats, r u in us? Please show us pic once to get it! Mine is anemone chèvre 25 still waiting since nov 2019


Yes! In the US.


----------



## jenngu

surfer said:


> Brain trust- would you choose b25 chevre magnolia with gris perle interior and stitching or k25 sellier in the same combo? Haven’t seen any k25 in this combo and would love to see pics if anyone has done one. Thank you!



Both would be so beautiful!!  Just more obvious on the small sized Birkin and more subtle with K25..


----------



## jenngu

I’m in between on Beton K25 with ghw and Craie B25 with rghw..  Does anyone know if it’s possible to order a non-verso bag if I order Birkin?  Can I just order with a different color on the stitching or initials engraved?  I just don’t want to have a strong color against such a light cream color..


----------



## periogirl28

jenngu said:


> I’m in between on Beton K25 with ghw and Craie B25 with rghw..  Does anyone know if it’s possible to order a non-verso bag if I order Birkin?  *Can I just order with a different color on the stitching or initials engraved?*  I just don’t want to have a strong color against such a light cream color..


Yes you can.


----------



## CMilly

surfer said:


> View attachment 4953700
> View attachment 4953701
> View attachment 4953702
> View attachment 4953703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is- miss B25 in chevre, with rose poupre interior and rose S stitching  I am over the moon thanks for letting me share ladies!


Beautiful snd I love the scarf in the bag too!


----------



## radishhb

So looks like the waiting time is really random... But eventually it will come...


----------



## erinrose

Anyone know if you can do a SO with the same color on the inside as the outside? Or does the interior have to be a different color?


----------



## acrowcounted

erinrose said:


> Anyone know if you can do a SO with the same color on the inside as the outside? Or does the interior have to be a different color?


I believe you can BUT ONLY if you also choose contrasting stitching.


----------



## erinrose

acrowcounted said:


> I believe you can BUT ONLY if you also choose contrasting stitching.


Thank you!   SO season is coming up in Feb!


----------



## hopiko

surfer said:


> 10 months
> 
> View attachment 4958156
> 
> 
> View attachment 4958198


Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

erinrose said:


> Thank you!   SO season is coming up in Feb!


In the USA (and I believe the rest of the world too but can’t be sure), SO season has been in effect since September.  It goes from approximately Sept thru May now, instead of two smaller seasons.


----------



## Ulf

acrowcounted said:


> In the USA (and I believe the rest of the world too but can’t be sure), SO season has been in effect since September.  It goes from approximately Sept thru May now, instead of two smaller seasons.


Afaik, it's coming up soon in Europe. But who knows how Hermès works...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> In the USA (and I believe the rest of the world too but can’t be sure), SO season has been in effect since September.  It goes from approximately Sept thru May now, instead of two smaller seasons.



Interesting to know. So in general one can only expect to get one SO offer from a store between Sept and May now (not counting VVIPs or those with multiple profiles of course)? How does that work then? Do stores release slots monthly to their SAs?


----------



## acrowcounted

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Interesting to know. So in general one can only expect to get one SO offer from a store between Sept and May now (noun counting VVIPs or those with multiple profiles of course)? How does that work then? Do stores release slots monthly to their SAs?


It’s up to each store to manage it however they see fit and will thus vary on a store by store basis.


----------



## surfer

hopiko said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congrats!


Thank you dear!!


----------



## surfer

CMilly said:


> Beautiful snd I love the scarf in the bag too!


Thank you so much dear


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here it is. Ordered October 2019, arrived last week. Anemone chèvre Mysore / RDC interior.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

TraceySH said:


> Ok here it is. Ordered October 2019, arrived last week. Anemone chèvre Mysore / RDC interior.


SPECTACULAR!!!


----------



## TraceySH

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> SPECTACULAR!!!


Thank you @ODEDIHAIMS !! Turned out way better than I expected! And also my SA said SO are flooding in right now. Fingers crossed for everyone else!


----------



## erinrose

acrowcounted said:


> In the USA (and I believe the rest of the world too but can’t be sure), SO season has been in effect since September.  It goes from approximately Sept thru May now, instead of two smaller seasons.


Good to know! Thanks! Did not know they changed it, that is even better!


----------



## Angelian

Ulf said:


> Afaik, it's coming up soon in Europe. But who knows how Hermès works...


In Europe like in the rest of the world SO season has started last September.


----------



## Shiva2009

TraceySH said:


> Ok here it is. Ordered October 2019, arrived last week. Anemone chèvre Mysore / RDC interior.


Omg! So so beautiful! Congrats! Use it in health and thanks for sharing! Can not wait for mine


----------



## SamanthaStevens

acrowcounted said:


> It’s up to each store to manage it however they see fit and will thus vary on a store by store basis.



That is very interesting! My store said Feb/March. I'm in the USA.


----------



## acrowcounted

SamanthaStevens said:


> That is very interesting! My store said Feb/March. I'm in the USA.


Change is hard. Some stores divied up their full year allocation into two buckets and plan to keep with the traditional SO windows (unless a VVIP splashes cash in January, for example...) However, it’s still the same season according to Paris so if one is granted a SO placement in the fall, they will be ineligible for another one until the following fall, regardless of how the individual store dishes them out timing wise.


----------



## BirkinLover77

TraceySH said:


> Ok here it is. Ordered October 2019, arrived last week. Anemone chèvre Mysore / RDC interior.


Stunning SO! Congratulations


----------



## A.Ali

I am wondering when will new SO colors will be released for this year?


----------



## momoc

A.Ali said:


> I am wondering when will new SO colors will be released for this year?



The colors are still the same. We are in the “2021” season which starts latter half of last year and continues in the first part of this year. Even before they changed from two seasons to one full-year season, they had been not releasing new colors for the spring season (i.e. the color chart for spring next year stays the same as the one for previous fall).

Unless you are asking about what will be the new colors for the season starting in the fall this year? If so I think it is probably too early for any intel - normally that comes in August (before the season starts in September).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## A.Ali

momoc said:


> The colors are still the same. We are in the “2021” season which starts latter half of last year and continues in the first part of this year. Even before they changed from two seasons to one full-year season, they had been not releasing new colors for the spring season (i.e. the color chart for spring next year stays the same as the one for previous fall).
> 
> Unless you are asking about what will be the new colors for the season starting in the fall this year? If so I think it is probably too early for any intel - normally that comes in August (before the season starts in September).



Thanks for the info. I was asking when will be able to order the new colors that were introduced in the fall of last year but it looks like we will have to wait until August.


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

erinrose said:


> Anyone know if you can do a SO with the same color on the inside as the outside? Or does the interior have to be a different color?


Sure, you can.


----------



## momoc

A.Ali said:


> Thanks for the info. I was asking when will be able to order the new colors that were introduced in the fall of last year but it looks like we will have to wait until August.



Yeah, color charts won’t be changing until fall  but just so you don’t get hopes up too high, even when it does, there is no guarantee that all of the new seasonal colors from 2020 will be on it. For example, the current chart, which is the chart of the season that started in fall 2020, does NOT have any vert amande, despite that being a FW2019 new color. On the other hand, deep blue, another FW2019 color, is on the chart. So there is no guarantee that if you are thinking of a specific FW2020 shade that it would for sure be on there. One can certainly hope though!


----------



## A.Ali

momoc said:


> Yeah, color charts won’t be changing until fall  but just so you don’t get hopes up too high, even when it does, there is no guarantee that all of the new seasonal colors from 2020 will be on it. For example, the current chart, which is the chart of the season that started in fall 2020, does NOT have any vert amande, despite that being a FW2019 new color. On the other hand, deep blue, another FW2019 color, is on the chart. So there is no guarantee that if you are thinking of a specific FW2020 shade that it would for sure be on there. One can certainly hope though!



Yeah I agree with you but one can only hope right? 

I just wish they would allow us to order bags in barenia or a touch bag.


----------



## periogirl28

Paris doesn’t have sufficient leather to fulfil worldwide ALC/ SO orders for Barenia. That’s why it’s still push offer.


----------



## QuelleFromage

A.Ali said:


> Yeah I agree with you but one can only hope right?
> 
> I just wish they would allow us to order bags in barenia or a touch bag.


Barenia hasn't been available for SO in a very long time. There just isn't enough of the leather in large enough/perfect enough hides. You can order Barenia via Horizons as they do keep a supply back for these orders.


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

Hi everyone,

next week I will be placing my first à la carte order.
When I talked about it with my SA by email she told me we will place it, and when we have the autorisation we will place the order.

Does someone know what that mean, she is talking about the atelier approving the order? It’s in Europe.


----------



## acrowcounted

Alexandra.freilich said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> next week I will be placing my first à la carte order.
> When I talked about it with my SA by email she told me we will place it, and when we have the autorisation we will place the order.
> 
> Does someone know what that mean, she is talking about the atelier approving the order? It’s in Europe.


When the client “places the order” its just you sitting down with the SA to make your selections which your SA will note onto a paper form. At some future date, typically the Store manager or another designated SO point person, will enter the papers into the computer system to be transmitted to Paris. Some stores do this weekly, others less often, and sometimes they have to wait for further approval from corporate that the store’s budget can actually sustain the number of SOs submitted by clients. Your SA is probably just trying to say that there is a delay between when you leave the store and when Paris gets the order.


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

acrowcounted said:


> When the client “places the order” its just you sitting down with the SA to make your selections which your SA will note onto a paper form. At some future date, typically the Store manager or another designated SO point person, will enter the papers into the computer system to be transmitted to Paris. Some stores do this weekly, others less often, and sometimes they have to wait for further approval from corporate that the store’s budget can actually sustain the number of SOs submitted by clients. Your SA is probably just trying to say that there is a delay between when you leave the store and when Paris gets the order.



thank you


----------



## Perja

My SA just asked me today what kind of size and colour combo I’d go for if I got an à la carte slot. Should I get prepared?


----------



## AnnaE

SamanthaStevens said:


> That is very interesting! My store said Feb/March. I'm in the USA.



Same for me — I was offered a slot back in December, but have not put in an order yet. My store is not taking them yet.


----------



## AnnaE

Perja said:


> My SA just asked me today what kind of size and colour combo I’d go for if I got an à la carte slot. Should I get prepared?



Sounds like it — I assume s/he is gauging your interest.


----------



## Perja

AnnaE said:


> Sounds like it — I assume s/he is gauging your interest.



I sent a very detailed response, except for the stitch colour because I couldn’t find the reference images on this thread anymore   Let’s see what comes out of this. Thank you to all those who have contributed pictures! (And if anyone remembers what page thread colours are, I would be so grateful)


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

I place my à la carte order today in Europe. I’ve seen some people’s choosing an other stamp then the horse one. Was no possible to pick the others symbols.
I went for a Kelly 2 colors outside and wasn’t able to pick up an other colors for the inside it will be the main color craie.
Maybe I read wrong, depend on boutique or simple change for 2021.
If someone place an order recently would love to heard if it was different.


----------



## acrowcounted

Alexandra.freilich said:


> I place my à la carte order today in Europe. I’ve seen some people’s choosing an other stamp then the horse one. Was no possible to pick the others symbols.
> I went for a Kelly 2 colors outside and wasn’t able to pick up an other colors for the inside it will be the main color craie.
> Maybe I read wrong, depend on boutique or simple change for 2021.
> If someone place an order recently would love to heard if it was different.


Multico Kellys (two exterior colors) have had the main color as the interior for years. They haven’t offered three color Kellys in nearly a decade. Congrats on your order!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

acrowcounted said:


> Multico Kellys (two exterior colors) have had the main color as the interior for years. They haven’t offered three color Kellys in nearly a decade. Congrats on your order!



was the first option I did read wrong then 
My SA told me usually 9 months max the longueur that someone at to wait was 18 months. It’s a small boutique ( Brussels) when I ask about other people’s chose. She told me most people’s pick up stitching went for craie and trench and seems it’s a crazy chose for the boutique haha


----------



## lindseyhutter

Out of curiosity, have any of you placed a SO with Mysore leather? And if so, how long did it take to receive it after placing your order? 

I placed my SO Kelly25 in Noir Mysore with Rose Pourpre Mysore interior this past May and have yet to receive it.

I’ve heard Mysore can take a bit longer. Any truth in that?


----------



## ILQA

Alexandra.freilich said:


> was the first option I did read wrong then
> My SA told me usually 9 months max the longueur that someone at to wait was 18 months. It’s a small boutique ( Brussels) when I ask about other people’s chose. She told me most people’s pick up stitching went for craie and trench and seems it’s a crazy chose for the boutique haha


Personally I’m stil waiting after 27 months... , a Togo sellier K... so sometimes it does take longer unfortunately. I hope you’ll receive yours soon!


----------



## corgimom11

lindseyhutter said:


> Out of curiosity, have any of you placed a SO with Mysore leather? And if so, how long did it take to receive it after placing your order?
> 
> I placed my SO Kelly25 in Noir Mysore with Rose Pourpre Mysore interior this past May and have yet to receive it.
> 
> I’ve heard Mysore can take a bit longer. Any truth in that?



My B30 SO was placed w/ mysore, my store told me to be prepared for a 12-18 month wait in their experience. Boutique sent mine to Paris end of September, so I will be waiting a while I am sure.


----------



## Txoceangirl

lindseyhutter said:


> Out of curiosity, have any of you placed a SO with Mysore leather? And if so, how long did it take to receive it after placing your order?
> 
> I placed my SO Kelly25 in Noir Mysore with Rose Pourpre Mysore interior this past May and have yet to receive it.
> 
> I’ve heard Mysore can take a bit longer. Any truth in that?



My k25 chèvre noir sellier took 2 years. Chèvre + Sellier can add to the standard wait times... HTH


----------



## chicfinds

lindseyhutter said:


> Out of curiosity, have any of you placed a SO with Mysore leather? And if so, how long did it take to receive it after placing your order?
> 
> I placed my SO Kelly25 in Noir Mysore with Rose Pourpre Mysore interior this past May and have yet to receive it.
> 
> I’ve heard Mysore can take a bit longer. Any truth in that?



my SO K25 in chevre took about 12 months  - @ US boutique.


----------



## xxDxx

My Gris Perle K25 in Chevre took 9 months (March-December 2020). Postet a pic few pages back.


----------



## surfer

My b25 Chevre took 10 months


----------



## Jacksie

lindseyhutter said:


> Out of curiosity, have any of you placed a SO with Mysore leather? And if so, how long did it take to receive it after placing your order?
> 
> I placed my SO Kelly25 in Noir Mysore with Rose Pourpre Mysore interior this past May and have yet to receive it.
> 
> I’ve heard Mysore can take a bit longer. Any truth in that?


My mysore SO birkin black 30 took a little over 5 months. Last March- August needless to say I was amazed and thrilled I'm in the USA


----------



## momoc

Please check out this thread that is specifically about how long your SOs took:






						Hermes Special Order Bags
					

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.  What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags? Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos)...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




IMO there does not seem to be any certain patterns or trends in terms of what takes longer and what takes less time. It seems to be largely just luck.


----------



## lindseyhutter

corgimom11 said:


> My B30 SO was placed w/ mysore, my store told me to be prepared for a 12-18 month wait in their experience. Boutique sent mine to Paris end of September, so I will be waiting a while I am sure.



Hopefully not too long!!!


----------



## lindseyhutter

Txoceangirl said:


> My k25 chèvre noir sellier took 2 years. Chèvre + Sellier can add to the standard wait times... HTH


Oh wow. I’ve heard so many mixed things. I’m sure it was worth the wait.


----------



## lindseyhutter

momoc said:


> Please check out this thread that is specifically about how long your SOs took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Special Order Bags
> 
> 
> Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.  What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags? Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO there does not seem to be any certain patterns or trends in terms of what takes longer and what takes less time. It seems to be largely just luck.



Thank  you for this!


----------



## lindseyhutter

Jacksie said:


> My mysore SO birkin black 30 took a little over 5 months. Last March- August needless to say I was amazed and thrilled I'm in the USA


Wow! So quick!!! That’s amazing.


----------



## lindseyhutter

xxDxx said:


> My Gris Perle K25 in Chevre took 9 months (March-December 2020). Postet a pic few pages back.



It’s beautiful!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

lindseyhutter said:


> Out of curiosity, have any of you placed a SO with Mysore leather? And if so, how long did it take to receive it after placing your order?
> 
> I placed my SO Kelly25 in Noir Mysore with Rose Pourpre Mysore interior this past May and have yet to receive it. The good news is that I feel like they are taking less time than before from the reveals I have seen on social media - closer to a year than 2-3 years
> 
> I’ve heard Mysore can take a bit longer. Any truth in that?



My k25 chèvre Sellier took 20 months and my b30 chèvre took 17 months. Off the top of my head, I have seen chèvre kellys come back as quickly as 4-6 months to as long as 2.5-3 years or more. It’s so hard to predict unfortunately. The good thing though is that more of the chèvre SOs I have seem placed recently seen to come back sooner - close to a year rather than 2-3 years


----------



## lindseyhutter

allure244 said:


> My k25 chèvre Sellier took 20 months and my b30 chèvre took 17 months. Off the top of my head, I have seen chèvre kellys come back as quickly as 4-6 months to as long as 2.5-3 years or more. It’s so hard to predict unfortunately. The good thing though is that more of the chèvre SOs I have seem placed recently seen to come back sooner - close to a year rather than 2-3 years


Good to know! Thank you so much.


----------



## fashionpsych

lindseyhutter said:


> Out of curiosity, have any of you placed a SO with Mysore leather? And if so, how long did it take to receive it after placing your order?
> 
> I placed my SO Kelly25 in Noir Mysore with Rose Pourpre Mysore interior this past May and have yet to receive it.
> 
> I’ve heard Mysore can take a bit longer. Any truth in that?



I just received my K25 noir chevre mysore with rouge de coeur lining. Placed it Nov 2019. Fingers crossed for yours!


----------



## lindseyhutter

fashionpsych said:


> I just received my K25 noir chevre mysore with rouge de coeur lining. Placed it Nov 2019. Fingers crossed for yours!



Oh wow! Congrats!!! What a fab combo! Would love to see a pic.


----------



## jenngu

I just placed an order for K25 Togo Sellier!


----------



## fawnhagh

jenngu said:


> I just placed an order for K25 Togo Sellier!


Oh wow congrats! I thought togo sellier Kelly has been discontinued!


----------



## Fashionista295

Question for the thread, if you have a pending SO, does it mean you’re ineligible to place another SO? Thanks in advance!


----------



## allure244

Fashionista295 said:


> Question for the thread, if you have a pending SO, does it mean you’re ineligible to place another SO? Thanks in advance!



Depends on the store. I was able to place another SO with a pending SO but each store has its own rules. I have heard of some people not being allowed to place another SO until their previous one arrived.


----------



## jenngu

fawnhagh said:


> Oh wow congrats! I thought togo sellier Kelly has been discontinued!


I was convinced too.  Since I’m able to order from Paris store, I’m starting to think it may depend on where you place your order?!


----------



## fawnhagh

jenngu said:


> I was convinced too.  Since I’m able to order from Paris store, I’m starting to think it may depend on where you place your order?!


Maybe hmmm, but it’s just great to hear that it is still possible at least in Paris!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

still. waiting.


----------



## chicfinds

xxDxx said:


> Wishing everyone a Happy New Year!
> 
> She’s my first SO: Took 9 months and I can‘t stop staring
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware
> 
> View attachment 4943984
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943985


What a stunning SO. I love the colors you chose...


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

ILQA said:


> Personally I’m stil waiting after 27 months... , a Togo sellier K... so sometimes it does take longer unfortunately. I hope you’ll receive yours soon!



i went for retourné style i am not a big fan of selling with 2 colors but we all have différents tastes  Hope you will get your soon !
We are you based ?


----------



## ILQA

I love both styles actually  but I have more retourne than sellier and wanted to give a try to a Togo sellier. Last November I placed another SO in retourne, let’s see what happens with this one.
I’m in France.


----------



## sarahfl

My sis finally recieved her SO K25. The poor thing was ready in early 2020 just when the world started the lockdown. She lives in the UK. As the situation got worse, she didn't want to travel at all. At first Paris refused to ship the bag. They finally reached out to her this month and arranged to ship it to her. Hope this would give hope to those waiting for their SOs.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## fawnhagh

Finally my birdie is here! She arrived at the store 2 days ago and I went to pick her up today. It took 15 months and 30 days (I ordered back in October 2019) but she is definitely worth the wait


----------



## A bottle of Red

The blue handle & sangles are stunning!  Are they suede?


----------



## fawnhagh

A bottle of Red said:


> The blue handle & sangles are stunning!  Are they suede?


They are also ostrich


----------



## A bottle of Red

Stunning! Enjoy!


----------



## Klaneckya

fawnhagh said:


> Finally my birdie is here! She arrived at the store 2 days ago and I went to pick her up today. It took 15 months and 30 days (I ordered back in October 2019) but she is definitely worth the wait
> 
> View attachment 4981804


What color is this. Gorgeous bag.


----------



## hopiko

fawnhagh said:


> Finally my birdie is here! She arrived at the store 2 days ago and I went to pick her up today. It took 15 months and 30 days (I ordered back in October 2019) but she is definitely worth the wait
> 
> View attachment 4981804


STUNNING!  Worth the wait for sure!  Congrats!


----------



## fawnhagh

Klaneckya said:


> What color is this. Gorgeous bag.


Thank you dear! It’s Gris agate x blue Iris!


----------



## jenngu

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you dear! It’s Gris agate x blue Iris!


That is the most amazingly beautiful Kelly bag I’ve seen!  I love how the colors work together!!


----------



## Klaneckya

A bit off topic, did anyone here purchase SO from Hermes at Washington DC - citycenterDC ? I am not sure if they offer SO and wanted to ask you guys.


----------



## acrowcounted

Klaneckya said:


> A bit off topic, did anyone here purchase SO from Hermes at Washington DC - citycenterDC ? I am not sure if they offer SO and wanted to ask you guys.


They do.


----------



## Klaneckya

Thank you for reply. Good to know. I have not been in the store since covid started but will now know about SO.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

fawnhagh said:


> Finally my birdie is here! She arrived at the store 2 days ago and I went to pick her up today. It took 15 months and 30 days (I ordered back in October 2019) but she is definitely worth the wait
> 
> View attachment 4981804


STUNNNNNNNINNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrixtabel

surfer said:


> Here she is- miss B25 in chevre, with rose poupre interior and rose S stitching  I am over the moon thanks for letting me share ladies!


 lovely combi. can you share what color in Chèvre?


----------



## fawnhagh

jenngu said:


> That is the most amazingly beautiful Kelly bag I’ve seen!  I love how the colors work together!!


Thank you so much dear! I love how the blue undertone of Gris agate matches with blue iris as well! So happy with this combo


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

ILQA said:


> I love both styles actually  but I have more retourne than sellier and wanted to give a try to a Togo sellier. Last November I placed another SO in retourne, let’s see what happens with this one.
> I’m in France.



when you got your bag share it here 
I am also based in Europe so interested about the delay even if they is no proper rule I know


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Hat Trick

fawnhagh said:


> Thank you so much dear! I love how the blue undertone of Gris agate matches with blue iris as well! So happy with this combo



You are giving me ideas.  
Could me please have some more pictures (in daylight)?


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

fawnhagh said:


> Finally my birdie is here! She arrived at the store 2 days ago and I went to pick her up today. It took 15 months and 30 days (I ordered back in October 2019) but she is definitely worth the wait
> 
> View attachment 4981804


Wow! Congrats


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

TraceySH said:


> Ok here it is. Ordered October 2019, arrived last week. Anemone chèvre Mysore / RDC interior.


Love her! Stunning combo!


----------



## fawnhagh

Hat Trick said:


> You are giving me ideas.
> Could me please have some more pictures (in daylight)?


I haven’t taken more photos of her yet but I will share once I do


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

fawnhagh said:


> Finally my birdie is here! She arrived at the store 2 days ago and I went to pick her up today. It took 15 months and 30 days (I ordered back in October 2019) but she is definitely worth the wait
> 
> View attachment 4981804


Congrats dear!  I love the color combo.


----------



## LKNN

TraceySH said:


> Ok here it is. Ordered October 2019, arrived last week. Anemone chèvre Mysore / RDC interior.


There is no color more beautiful in chèvre than anemone. Amazing choice-- congrats!


----------



## CandyCoated

Ladies - How hard is it to get a SO in exotic skin (Croc/Alligator) at a US store? Is it offered to only VVIPS? I have been offered to place a SO order with regular skin before but now can place an order for an exotic (I really want to do a bi-color alligator). Wondering if I should do it?


----------



## oohshinythings

CandyCoated said:


> Ladies - How hard is it to get a SO in exotic skin (Croc/Alligator) at a US store? Is it offered to only VVIPS? I have been offered to place a SO order with regular skin before but now can place an order for an exotic (I really want to do a bi-color alligator). Wondering if I should do it?


Depends on size of store but generally, yes,  very hard to get a croc-SO allocation at a US store. (Some stores only get one croc slot per round.) So yes, would definitely grab the chance if you're being offered and you want one!


----------



## Dreaming Big

Lucky you!
The only downside to an SO exotic is you have to be prepared to come up with the funds when it comes in. It’s easier to decline a non-SO exotic than an SO exotic if the timing doesn’t work. 



CandyCoated said:


> Ladies - How hard is it to get a SO in exotic skin (Croc/Alligator) at a US store? Is it offered to only VVIPS? I have been offered to place a SO order with regular skin before but now can place an order for an exotic (I really want to do a bi-color alligator). Wondering if I should do it?


----------



## mp4

fawnhagh said:


> Finally my birdie is here! She arrived at the store 2 days ago and I went to pick her up today. It took 15 months and 30 days (I ordered back in October 2019) but she is definitely worth the wait
> 
> View attachment 4981804


 
Congratulations dear!  This is perfection!


----------



## CandyCoated

oohshinythings said:


> Depends on size of store but generally, yes,  very hard to get a croc-SO allocation at a US store. (Some stores only get one croc slot per round.) So yes, would definitely grab the chance if you're being offered and you want one!


Thank you so much for the advice


----------



## CandyCoated

Dreaming Big said:


> Lucky you!
> The only downside to an SO exotic is you have to be prepared to come up with the funds when it comes in. It’s easier to decline a non-SO exotic than an SO exotic if the timing doesn’t work.


Thank you so much! I am really excited


----------



## TraceySH

LKNN said:


> There is no color more beautiful in chèvre than anemone. Amazing choice-- congrats!


Awww thank you!! I love how it takes color!!


----------



## fawnhagh

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> Congrats dear!  I love the color combo.


Thank you so much dear! Finally she arrived and I’m just so happy and content now


----------



## fawnhagh

mp4 said:


> Congratulations dear!  This is perfection!


Thank you so much


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SugarMama

K25 beton and Gris asphalte bicolor Togo sellier with brushed ghw. 6.5 months!


----------



## jenngu

SugarMama said:


> K25 beton and Gris asphalte bicolor Togo sellier with brushed ghw. 6.5 months!


Congratulations!  You created the most beautiful bag!!  ❤️


----------



## momoc

SugarMama said:


> K25 beton and Gris asphalte bicolor Togo sellier with brushed ghw. 6.5 months!


Togo Sellier is so pretty & that’s a great choice of colors! Also sounds like a pretty short wait time. Congratulations!


----------



## parisallyouneed

I had just placed an order for a B35 Etain/Vert Rousseau, Brushed Palladium Hardware (Version 3, "Multico" as the version 4 isn't available anymore ) in togo leather.And I am still waiting for the Kelly 28 Noir with Bleu Zellige interior ...


----------



## hazelshopper

My SA just told me that for this year, our store isn’t offering SO/a la carte at all! And she doesn’t know when they’ll have it available again!  is anyone else having this as well?


----------



## BirkinLover77

SugarMama said:


> K25 beton and Gris asphalte bicolor Togo sellier with brushed ghw. 6.5 months!


Beautiful combo of colors! Congratulations on your SO


----------



## hopiko

SugarMama said:


> K25 beton and Gris asphalte bicolor Togo sellier with brushed ghw. 6.5 months!


What a beauty!  Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

hazelshopper said:


> My SA just told me that for this year, our store isn’t offering SO/a la carte at all! And she doesn’t know when they’ll have it available again!  is anyone else having this as well?


They likely used up their entire allotment for the fall 2020 to spring 2021 window already. New store SO allotments will be added in the fall.


----------



## hazelshopper

acrowcounted said:


> They likely used up their entire allotment for the fall 2020 to spring 2021 window already. New store SO allotments will be added in the fall.


Thank you! Do you know when approximately fall begins?


----------



## acrowcounted

hazelshopper said:


> Thank you! Do you know when approximately fall begins?


End of August/early September, give or take.


----------



## yoyo89

SugarMama said:


> K25 beton and Gris asphalte bicolor Togo sellier with brushed ghw. 6.5 months!



Congratulations! This is my dream!! I thought someone said Hermes stops accepting Togo sellier, but it seems like it's back!! I am so excited!!


----------



## SugarMama

jenngu said:


> Congratulations!  You created the most beautiful bag!!  ❤





momoc said:


> Togo Sellier is so pretty & that’s a great choice of colors! Also sounds like a pretty short wait time. Congratulations!





BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful combo of colors! Congratulations on your SO





hopiko said:


> What a beauty!  Congrats!





yoyo89 said:


> Congratulations! This is my dream!! I thought someone said Hermes stops accepting Togo sellier, but it seems like it's back!! I am so excited!!



Thanks everyone! My boutique just started placing Togo selliers.  They didn’t in the past so it could depend on the boutique.


----------



## Hikkiiiii

SugarMama said:


> K25 beton and Gris asphalte bicolor Togo sellier with brushed ghw. 6.5 months!


Looks so gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## adb

SugarMama said:


> K25 beton and Gris asphalte bicolor Togo sellier with brushed ghw. 6.5 months!


This is woooow, congratulations! i am glad yours arrived soon. I guess this is the fastest i have heard for a togo sellier. Lovely combo 
May i know if you paid in advance for your bag?


----------



## SugarMama

Hikkiiiii said:


> Looks so gorgeous!!! Congrats!


thank you @Hikkiiiii



adb said:


> This is woooow, congratulations! i am glad yours arrived soon. I guess this is the fastest i have heard for a togo sellier. Lovely combo
> May i know if you paid in advance for your bag?


Thank you!  I also thought that this would take much longer based on other experiences with Togo sellers. No, I didn’t pay in advance for this. Generally, you don’t need to do that when you place an SO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## adb

SugarMama said:


> thank you @Hikkiiiii
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I also thought that this would take much longer based on other experiences with Togo sellers. No, I didn’t pay in advance for this. Generally, you don’t need to do that when you place an SO.



they do require a down payment in some countries including where I am and was informed SOs could arrive as early as 3mos.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Not sure if this has been asked before, but is anyone able to place two SOs under one profile between September and May? Thanks!


----------



## sarahfl

Hello ladies, does anyone know the shoulder strap length options for K25 and mini Kelly? And if Rose gold is an option for Kelly mini sellier? Many thanks. Btw, my first option for my SO is a muticolor K25 Togo Sellier. If Togo sellier is not available, then a Kelly mini sellier multicolor in Chevre.


----------



## KathiXxX

Hi Ladies, does anyone know if the Kelly Cut is still available for SO and if so, if Chevre is an available leather option ? Thank you


----------



## radishhb

Dear ladies, does anyone know when SO starts in US stores this year?


----------



## acrowcounted

radishhb said:


> Dear ladies, does anyone know when SO starts in US stores this year?


SOs are taken from September through April.


----------



## jenngu

My special order for Togo Sellier just got canceled and I need to put in a new order.  Which would you choose between:

Birkin 25 Beton Togo with GHW/BGHW

Kelly 25 Gris Perle Chevre with GHW/BGHW

I was hoping for a beautiful neutral that is versatile as it’s my first smaller Birkin / Kelly.  I am conservative with colors and wear lots of white, grey, beige/camel, black.  I really love the Beton in Togo with gold combination but am slightly afraid of color transfer and maintenance long term (not sure if it could yellow with age?).  I also like the idea of Chevre on a K25 that could be a versatile bag, easier to maintain but not sure if Gris Perle would be too cool to pair with beige/camel colors.  (I own larger bags in Noir, Etoupe, Gold)  

Thanks for the feedback! I am so grateful to this forum for all that I have learned as it’s helped me in my Hermes journey.


----------



## acrowcounted

jenngu said:


> I just placed an order for K25 Togo Sellier!





jenngu said:


> I was convinced too.  Since I’m able to order from Paris store, I’m starting to think it may depend on where you place your order?!





jenngu said:


> My special order for Togo Sellier just got canceled and I need to put in a new order...


Sorry to hear that it’s been cancelled. I suspected that would be the case as typically there aren’t different SO options per country. Wishing you good luck with your decision on a new combo!


----------



## jenngu

acrowcounted said:


> Sorry to hear that it’s been cancelled. I suspected that would be the case as typically there aren’t different SO options per country. Wishing you good luck with your decision on a new combo!


Thanks for your wishes!  
Now I find myself torn between two great options..

K25 Gris Perle Chevre ghw vs B25 Beton Togo ghw


----------



## DoggieBags

jenngu said:


> Thanks for your wishes!
> Now I find myself torn between two great options..
> 
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre ghw vs B25 Beton Togo ghw


This wasn’t an SO but here’s my B25 Beton Togo with rghw.


----------



## momoc

jenngu said:


> Thanks for your wishes!
> Now I find myself torn between two great options..
> 
> K25 Gris Perle Chevre ghw vs B25 Beton Togo ghw



I thought you wanted a K25? Is there any reason you are thinking of a B25 instead now?

In either case I think chevre wins for me any time. The two colors are both pretty (own Beton, waiting on a GP SO), it depends on if you are looking for light gray or basically white. It's not that close IMO.


----------



## jenngu

momoc said:


> I thought you wanted a K25? Is there any reason you are thinking of a B25 instead now?
> 
> In either case I think chevre wins for me any time. The two colors are both pretty (own Beton, waiting on a GP SO), it depends on if you are looking for light gray or basically white. It's not that close IMO.


I was all set on K25 Togo sellier...but it’s no longer possible. =(


DoggieBags said:


> This wasn’t an SO but here’s my B25 Beton Togo with rghw.


Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## sarahfl

jenngu said:


> My special order for Togo Sellier just got canceled and I need to put in a new order.  Which would you choose between:
> 
> Birkin 25 Beton Togo with GHW/BGHW
> 
> Kelly 25 Gris Perle Chevre with GHW/BGHW
> 
> I was hoping for a beautiful neutral that is versatile as it’s my first smaller Birkin / Kelly.  I am conservative with colors and wear lots of white, grey, beige/camel, black.  I really love the Beton in Togo with gold combination but am slightly afraid of color transfer and maintenance long term (not sure if it could yellow with age?).  I also like the idea of Chevre on a K25 that could be a versatile bag, easier to maintain but not sure if Gris Perle would be too cool to pair with beige/camel colors.  (I own larger bags in Noir, Etoupe, Gold)
> 
> Thanks for the feedback! I am so grateful to this forum for all that I have learned as it’s helped me in my Hermes journey.


Oh no, i was hoping to make a K25 Togo sellier as well. Chevre doesn't have much choices in the light colors. And I have the same concern that gp has a cool tone, and I prefer a warm tone white such as craie or nata. Good luck with your decision on your SO.


----------



## jenngu

sarahfl said:


> Oh no, i was hoping to make a K25 Togo sellier as well. Chevre doesn't have much choices in the light colors. And I have the same concern that gp has a cool tone, and I prefer a warm tone white such as craie or nata. Good luck with your decision on your SO.


It’s too bad we are not able to order a Togo sellier. Maybe a cooler combo could be a good addition if you already own warmer neutrals.  It’s tough!


----------



## sarahfl

jenngu said:


> It’s too bad we are not able to order a Togo sellier. Maybe a cooler combo could be a good addition if you already own warmer neutrals.  It’s tough!


I know, soooo sad. I have a C24 etoupe in Epsom, a B30 Gris Asphalte in togo, and a B25 gold in togo. Etoupe on epsom is so light that it looks very much like GA on togo. That's why I want to have a different color than any grey, including GP and Beton. Below are some comparison pics of different colors that I found on this forum. I find it extremely difficult to tell the true color of each as tbh H colors look so different depending on the lighting. 





						Gray/White Color Family...Pics Only!
					

One of my favourite colours, Etoupe.  In togo and in swift




					forum.purseblog.com
				








						Special Combo Bags- PICS ONLY PLEASE!!!!!
					

Courtesy of Lecrin japan Craie with etoupe epsom.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## surfer

What do you ladies think of Chevre k25 sellier in Multico with magnolia as a main colour and gris perle as the secondary colour? That’s the combo I have in mind if I am able to do an SO again this year...


----------



## Summerof89

surfer said:


> What do you ladies think of Chevre k25 sellier in Multico with magnolia as a main colour and gris perle as the secondary colour? That’s the combo I have in mind if I am able to do an SO again this year...


sounds great!


----------



## surfer

[QUOTE="Summerof89, post: 34351624, member: 436975"
sounds great!
[/QUOTE]

Thanks dear! What do you think between gris perle and caramel as the second colour?


----------



## Summerof89

surfer said:


> [QUOTE="Summerof89, post: 34351624, member: 436975"
> sounds great!



Thanks dear! What do you think between gris perle and caramel as the second colour?
[/QUOTE]

I personally would not put GP and Caramel together due to different color tones, therefore I would prefer pink and GP. I also considered doing pink and grey in chevre, how about rose azalee and GP?


----------



## surfer

Summerof89 said:


> Thanks dear! What do you think between gris perle and caramel as the second colour?



I personally would not put GP and Caramel together due to different color tones, therefore I would prefer pink and GP. I also considered doing pink and grey in chevre, how about rose azalee and GP?
[/QUOTE]
Sorry I mean what do you think of magnolia and gris perle VS magnolia and caramel?


----------



## Summerof89

surfer said:


> I personally would not put GP and Caramel together due to different color tones, therefore I would prefer pink and GP. I also considered doing pink and grey in chevre, how about rose azalee and GP?


Sorry I mean what do you think of magnolia and gris perle VS magnolia and caramel?
[/QUOTE]
oh! apologies, pink and grey all the way!


----------



## surfer

Summerof89 said:


> Sorry I mean what do you think of magnolia and gris perle VS magnolia and caramel?


oh! apologies, pink and grey all the way!
[/QUOTE]

Thought so! I wouldn’t mind craie as a second colour but can’t complain about pink and grey!


----------



## mugenprincess

surfer said:


> What do you ladies think of Chevre k25 sellier in Multico with magnolia as a main colour and gris perle as the secondary colour? That’s the combo I have in mind if I am able to do an SO again this year...



I think that's a great combo! Especially cos that what I did for my Chevre mini k. hehe 
Can't wait till it comes in!


----------



## jenngu

sarahfl said:


> I know, soooo sad. I have a C24 etoupe in Epsom, a B30 Gris Asphalte in togo, and a B25 gold in togo. Etoupe on epsom is so light that it looks very much like GA on togo. That's why I want to have a different color than any grey, including GP and Beton. Below are some comparison pics of different colors that I found on this forum. I find it extremely difficult to tell the true color of each as tbh H colors look so different depending on the lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray/White Color Family...Pics Only!
> 
> 
> One of my favourite colours, Etoupe.  In togo and in swift
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Combo Bags- PICS ONLY PLEASE!!!!!
> 
> 
> Courtesy of Lecrin japan Craie with etoupe epsom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


You have a nice collection of warm neutrals. I think something with a cool tone with be great for you!  I will send you a couple photos that have helped me.


----------



## surfer

mugenprincess said:


> I think that's a great combo! Especially cos that what I did for my Chevre mini k. hehe
> Can't wait till it comes in!



Awe nice! When did you place the order dear?

I was wondering also- I heard the so is only offered til April, and based on the current chart is this true?


----------



## acrowcounted

surfer said:


> Awe nice! When did you place the order dear?
> 
> I was wondering also- I heard the so is only offered til April, and based on the current chart is this true?


SO season runs from approximately the end of August through approximately the end of April, give or take a week or two depending on the store. The current chart has been the current chart since August 2020 and will not change until August 2021.


----------



## surfer

acrowcounted said:


> SO season runs from approximately the end of August through approximately the end of April, give or take a week or two depending on the store. The current chart has been the current chart since August 2020 and will not change until August 2021.


Thanks dear for responding- what threw me for a loop is- during April-august 2021 no more SO orders are allowed at all? It’s like a dead period for SO and we just have to wait til the new colours come out and start again in august?


----------



## acrowcounted

surfer said:


> Thanks dear for responding- what threw me for a loop is- during April-august 2021 no more SO orders are allowed at all? It’s like a dead period for SO and we just have to wait til the new colours come out and start again in august?


Yep, that’s how it has always been. There used to also be a dead period from November-February but they changed it last year.


----------



## surfer

acrowcounted said:


> Yep, that’s how it has always been. There used to also be a dead period from November-February but they changed it last year.


Oh wow. Is this worldwide? I only ever got one So which I ordered in March 2020 and it came jan 2021 so I am a newbie in all this. My birthday is after april, so I wonder if I should inquire with my dear SA earlier then so not to miss out or I guess worst case wait til august but I am so afraid my fav colour won’t be offered in the list, but maybe other nice colours would appear.....argh first world problem but what to do!


----------



## acrowcounted

surfer said:


> Oh wow. Is this worldwide? I only ever got one So which I ordered in March 2020 and it came jan 2021 so I am a newbie in all this. My birthday is after april, so I wonder if I should inquire with my dear SA earlier then so not to miss out or I guess worst case wait til august but I am so afraid my fav colour won’t be offered in the list, but maybe other nice colours would appear.....argh first world problem but what to do!


Yes, worldwide, with FSH Paris being the potential only outlier.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mugenprincess

mugenprincess said:


> I think that's a great combo! Especially cos that what I did for my Chevre mini k. hehe
> Can't wait till it comes in!



I placed it early October 2020! =)


----------



## Bbtine

QuelleFromage said:


> How about a pale blue? Is Celeste available for stitching this round? That would be lovely with the brushed gold and gris Perle.


Its available in Chevre (both Celeste and Gris Perle) for 2021.


----------



## LKNN

K25 Chèvre, in apricot:
Ordered: Dec, 20, 2019
Ready for pickup: Fed, 17, 2021
Can't pickup until April (boutique is 5,000 miles away)


----------



## loh

LKNN said:


> K25 Chèvre, in apricot:
> Ordered: Dec, 20, 2019
> Ready for pickup: Fed, 17, 2021
> Can't pickup until April (boutique is 5,000 miles away)



Yikes!  Hang in there - April is right around the corner!  Can't wait to see pictures of her!


----------



## QuelleFromage

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Not sure if this has been asked before, but is anyone able to place two SOs under one profile between September and May? Thanks!


In different stores but in the same country, yes.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

QuelleFromage said:


> In different stores but in the same country, yes.



In different store under the same profile?


----------



## crazybag88

Rose Tyrien x Blue Iris B25, permabrass, 13 months


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bbtine said:


> Its available in Chevre (both Celeste and Gris Perle) for 2021.


I was asking about stitching....


----------



## QuelleFromage

OuiCestLaVie said:


> In different store under the same profile?


Yes....


----------



## ddee65

Hi... does anyone know if the HAC has been removed as an SO option? I was offered an SO last August and was really looking forward to getting a HAC - but it wasn't offered as an option. Is it only offered in certain years? TIA!


----------



## navicular

ddee65 said:


> Hi... does anyone know if the HAC has been removed as an SO option? I was offered an SO last August and was really looking forward to getting a HAC - but it wasn't offered as an option. Is it only offered in certain years? TIA!



i can imagine how that must feel...
as far as I am aware, the year that I placed my SO order for the HAC (2019) in Singapore was the last it was being offered.
up to that point, it was available for order in size 40 or 50 and in togo or shiny croc, with shiny/brushed phw or shiny ghw; there was no option for contrasted stitching or lining.
I received my SO after 18 months, in Nov 2020


----------



## ddee65

navicular said:


> i can imagine how that must feel...
> as far as I am aware, the year that I placed my SO order for the HAC (2019) in Singapore was the last it was being offered.
> up to that point, it was available for order in size 40 or 50 and in togo or shiny croc, with shiny/brushed phw or shiny ghw; there was no option for contrasted stitching or lining.
> I received my SO after 18 months, in Nov 2020


Oh no... That's so sad... my SA didn't know it wasn't offered either when I did my SO last year. I do hope they bring it back eventually...


----------



## surfer

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, worldwide, with FSH Paris being the potential only outlier.



Dear do you know if it’s until end of April for the SO period? I wonder if any spots will be left if I leave it to the end. Do you ladies bring it up with your SA? I am kind of shy about asking ;/


----------



## acrowcounted

surfer said:


> Dear do you know if it’s until end of April for the SO period? I wonder if any spots will be left if I leave it to the end. Do you ladies bring it up with your SA? I am kind of shy about asking ;/


I don’t think there is a known exact date. I think at some point corporate just puts out a message that “we need all 2021 orders submitted by Friday” or whatever, a few days beforehand. I, personally, don’t think it’s favorable to ask but others may disagree. In my experience, my SA has always been quite excited to invite me and asking would kind of burst their bubble and take the honor out of it, imo. I’m sure every SA assumes every client would love a SO opportunity (even if that’s rarely not the case).


----------



## surfer

acrowcounted said:


> I don’t think there is a known exact date. I think at some point corporate just puts out a message that “we need all 2021 orders submitted by Friday” or whatever, a few days beforehand. I, personally, don’t think it’s favorable to ask but others may disagree. In my experience, my SA has always been quite excited to invite me and asking would kind of burst their bubble and take the honor out of it, imo. I’m sure every SA assumes every client would love a SO opportunity (even if that’s rarely not the case).



Yes it’s a tricky one although for my first one I did ask my SA and she wasn’t aware I was interested in SO until then and a week later she told me the amazing news that I was invited to do one! So I think I might just see how things go in my next appointment hehe. I find small hints have worked well for me as long as it’s not a demanding way of asking


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Tartin Tale

acrowcounted said:


> Yep, that’s how it has always been. There used to also be a dead period from November-February but they changed it last year.


what did they change it to? Are they taking orders all through now at FSH?


----------



## acrowcounted

Tartin Tale said:


> what did they change it to? Are they taking orders all through now at FSH?


SO season runs from approximately the end of August through approximately the end of April, give or take a week or two depending on the store. FSH follows the same schedule but has been known to make a rare exception and take a SO even during the off time in very rare circumstances. This is unheard of at any other store.


----------



## Tartin Tale

crazybag88 said:


> Rose Tyrien x Blue Iris B25, permabrass, 13 months
> View attachment 4998248
> View attachment 4998249
> View attachment 4998250


I absolutely LOVe your bag!! I’ve ordered the same colours but switched positions and with brushed gold hardware. Would you say the blue iris is almost black looking in indoor lighting? Or can you still see the ostrich skin clearly on that colour?


----------



## Mayacamas

LKNN said:


> K25 Chèvre, in apricot:
> Ordered: Dec, 20, 2019
> Ready for pickup: Fed, 17, 2021
> Can't pickup until April (boutique is 5,000 miles away)


I feel your pain...and its only a few weeks!


----------



## Mayacamas

Israeli_Flava said:


> STUNNNNNNNINNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


to die for!!!!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Tartin Tale said:


> I absolutely LOVe your bag!! I’ve ordered the same colours but switched positions and with brushed gold hardware. Would you say the blue iris is almost black looking in indoor lighting? Or can you still see the ostrich skin clearly on that colour?


Please post pictures in here once you got it. The combination sounds lovely. Blue iris is not looking like black indoors but not sure about blue iris in ostrich.


----------



## crazybag88

Tartin Tale said:


> I absolutely LOVe your bag!! I’ve ordered the same colours but switched positions and with brushed gold hardware. Would you say the blue iris is almost black looking in indoor lighting? Or can you still see the ostrich skin clearly on that colour?


No the blue is not so dark. More like Bleu Nuit. You can still see the pores. Hope you receive your bag soon. Would love to see it


----------



## Globetrotter

This thread has been so helpful. My SA contacted me last week to offer me my first SO. The offer was completely unexpected as we had never talked about SOs before and I’m over the moon! 

I go in next week to place my order and I thought I knew what I wanted but now I’m definitely experiencing analysis paralysis haha. So many options to choose from!  
I’m in the USA and wanted to add a note around timing, my SA said we would have to get the order in by April so sounds like that could be the timing for this SO season.


----------



## surfer

Globetrotter said:


> This thread has been so helpful. My SA contacted me last week to offer me my first SO. The offer was completely unexpected as we had never talked about SOs before and I’m over the moon!
> 
> I go in next week to place my order and I thought I knew what I wanted but now I’m definitely experiencing analysis paralysis haha. So many options to choose from!
> I’m in the USA and wanted to add a note around timing, my SA said we would have to get the order in by April so sounds like that could be the timing for this SO season.



Congrats dear!!!! How exciting! 

May I please ask if you could clarify- is the deadline the beginning or is it the end of April?


----------



## Globetrotter

surfer said:


> Congrats dear!!!! How exciting!
> 
> May I please ask if you could clarify- is the deadline the beginning or is it the end of April?



Thank you! We were texting and my SA’s exact words to me were ‘as long as we submit before April, it’s fine’. HTH!


----------



## surfer

Globetrotter said:


> Thank you! We were texting and my SA’s exact words to me were ‘as long as we submit before April, it’s fine’. HTH!



Good to know thank you!


----------



## AjT

can someone that had a white Hermes bag for long time share how they keep over the years? I heard about some leather getting yellowish over time? Am considering Nata ot Craie, but want it to be a bag I use quite often and not very fussy etc. Also do you have experience with them being sent to clean/spa, do they come back looking almost new? I really want a white bag but sort of scared  . Thank you!


----------



## surfer

surfer said:


> Good to know thank you!


Come back and let us know what you decided please


----------



## surfer

May I ask- those who did the so recently- the stitching option for kelly sellier multico seems to be either 1) tonal 2) reverse- so colour 1 leather panel has colour 2 stitching and vice versa and then 3) a completely different colour on both - so this means it might pop out more on the lighter colour than the darker one if I choose a darker thread is this correct?


----------



## Globetrotter

surfer said:


> Come back and let us know what you decided please



Yes! I'm so indecisive right now but I'll report back after my appointment next week


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

AjT said:


> can someone that had a white Hermes bag for long time share how they keep over the years? I heard about some leather getting yellowish over time? Am considering Nata ot Craie, but want it to be a bag I use quite often and not very fussy etc. Also do you have experience with them being sent to clean/spa, do they come back looking almost new? I really want a white bag but sort of scared  . Thank you!


I have had blanc Birkin for 6 years now.  It is still as white as when I first got it.I have gotten it dirty and just use a wipe...no yellowing at all. It is clemence which is very durable


----------



## Pinayfrench

Hi everyone. I am planning to SO Lime in Kelly 25. Any suggestion for the combinaison? Thanks


----------



## stylemeter

Magnolia ..

Is lime still on the list.. I visited my store yesterday and they said nee colours were coming end of this month and they weren’t sure if lime is there ?


----------



## luvHermes2

Hello lovelies, do anyone know if first round of a la carte will be offered in London this year? Or are we just getting the second round in October?


----------



## Pinayfrench

stylemeter said:


> Magnolia ..
> 
> Is lime still on the list.. I visited my store yesterday and they said nee colours were coming end of this month and they weren’t sure if lime is there ?


Yes. I know somebody who ordered it.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Pinayfrench said:


> Hi everyone. I am planning to SO Lime in Kelly 25. Any suggestion for the combinaison? Thanks


I placed a lime sellier k25. I thought of it as different types of drink  combos such as cherry lemonade (red or pink interior), lemon/lime soda (green interior), and as the lemon itself (gris perle interior). It helped me narrow down my choice. I also used contrast stitch. HTH. Have fun!


----------



## surfer

For those who did an SO this year could you please shed some light on the new optional hss a la carte so symbols (shooting stars, heart, initials etc)?  Where would they be located on a kelly?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I got offered an SO today,  and this is my color combination,  rose lipstick and blue Celeste in mysore leather,  with brushed gold hardware.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## surfer

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got offered an SO today,  and this is my color combination,  rose lipstick and blue Celeste in mysore leather,  with brushed gold hardware.  I'm so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 5014534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014538


Congrats!! Is that magnolia in the background yours if so twins


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

surfer said:


> Congrats!! Is that magnolia in the background yours if so twins


It's rose poupre. Magnolia is a great color.


----------



## luvHermes2

surfer said:


> For those who did an SO this year could you please shed some light on the new optional hss a la carte so symbols (shooting stars, heart, initials etc)?  Where would they be located on a kelly?


If I remembered correctly, you can have it on the bag itself under the lock, on the shoulder strap or on the clochette.


----------



## surfer

luvHermes2 said:


> If I remembered correctly, you can have it on the bag itself under the lock, on the shoulder strap or on the clochette.



Thanks dear for responding! That’s what I thought but I wasn’t clear as to how they would look so chickened out haha. Would be nice to see some irl pics once they start to trickle out. And if I am lucky enough to get another so invite then might do it then...


----------



## Globetrotter

Just placed my SO today and now the waiting begins! I chose a Mini Kelly in black chèvre with Rouge de Coeur lining and permabrass hardware


----------



## nymeria

Gorgeous


----------



## Joybingebirkin

surfer said:


> View attachment 4953700
> View attachment 4953701
> View attachment 4953702
> View attachment 4953703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is- miss B25 in chevre, with rose poupre interior and rose S stitching  I am over the moon thanks for letting me share ladies!


Omg we are bag sisters! I have a b30 in noir cherve and rose poupre interior with rose S stitching with BPHW!!! Just love this combo!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Joybingebirkin

I am so hoping I get to do my own SO , I mentioned to my SA how I would love to do one. Got a call to come in 3 weeks to pick up the p18 I’ve wanted and speak about “other matters” praying other matters will be for my very own SO order. But I doubt it since I only been a client for 7 month . Either way lol I’m making combos and living through you ladies SO orders haha!


----------



## surfer

Joybingebirkin said:


> Omg we are bag sisters! I have a b30 in noir cherve and rose poupre interior with rose S stitching with BPHW!!! Just love this combo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twins indeed!!!! I also can’t get over my noire lady  we are so blessed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5015887


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Just put it my SO.....now the waiting begins.....

B30
Rose Pourpre exterior / swift leather
Gris Perle interior
Rose Sheherazade stitching
BGHW


----------



## Tasha1

Joybingebirkin said:


> I have a b30 in noir cherve and rose poupre interior with rose S stitching with BPHW!!! Just love this combo!!!



Oh, I have been thinking of this combination for a while, but I am a Birkin35 person. Today I am going to pick my Birkin30 SO ( she meant to be my Christmas present).  If she fits me well, I would take a decision, 35 or 30. _( by the way I can't find the thread about the longevity of making SOs)_


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Tasha1 said:


> Oh, I have been thinking of this combination for a while, but I am a Birkin35 person. Today I am going to pick my Birkin30 SO ( she meant to be my Christmas present).  If she fits me well, I would take a decision, 35 or 30. _( by the way I can't find the thread about the longevity of making SOs)_


That's exciting. Which combo did you pick? Maybe this is the thread you are looking for https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-special-orders-how-long-did-yours-take.797364/page-604


----------



## Tasha1

5 months and 2 days!!! Christmas is early this year


----------



## Tasha1

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Maybe this is the thread you are looking for


thank you , this one




bleu saphir and rose pourpure B30 ,Epsom


----------



## jenngu

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just put it my SO.....now the waiting begins.....
> 
> B30
> Rose Pourpre exterior / swift leather
> Gris Perle interior
> Rose Sheherazade stitching
> BGHW
> 
> View attachment 5016928



I love your color choices.  It’ll be beautiful!


----------



## Marie2008

Hello ladies!

My SA told me today that she will be able to offer me a SO for next round. That we will meet probably in July when they receive the box but she has been already told that there will be no change in the colorama for next season.

Where can I find the up to date colorama? Is it the one on page 445? I was hoping for my verso, to have craie lining but it is my understanding that only gris perle is available as a light color.


I know I am boring but I am hesitating between a K25 sellier epsom gris asphalte or craie ( scared of the high maintenance). If you have comments/suggestions it is welcome!
Thanks!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Here is what I was provided for 2020-2021. Hope it helps.


----------



## Marie2008

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Here is what I was provided for 2020-2021. Hope it helps.


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Marie2008

Does someone have a SO with permabrass hardware? Is it still available?


----------



## AjT

Here are some photos I took, togo and clemence leathers















Marie2008 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> My SA told me today that she will be able to offer me a SO for next round. That we will meet probably in July when they receive the box but she has been already told that there will be no change in the colorama for next season.
> 
> Where can I find the up to date colorama? Is it the one on page 445? I was hoping for my verso, to have craie lining but it is my understanding that only gris perle is available as a light color.
> 
> 
> I know I am boring but I am hesitating between a K25 sellier epsom gris asphalte or craie ( scared of the high maintenance). If you have comments/suggestions it is welcome!
> Thanks!!



QUOTE="Chicagobaggirl, post: 34386155, member: 326283"]
I have had blanc Birkin for 6 years now.  It is still as white as when I first got it.I have gotten it dirty and just use a wipe...no yellowing at all. It is clemence which is very durable
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marie2008

AjT said:


> Here are some photos I took, togo and clemence leathers
> 
> View attachment 5018243
> View attachment 5018244
> View attachment 5018245
> View attachment 5018247
> View attachment 5018253
> View attachment 5018254
> View attachment 5018255
> View attachment 5018256
> View attachment 5018257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Chicagobaggirl, post: 34386155, member: 326283"]
> I have had blanc Birkin for 6 years now.  It is still as white as when I first got it.I have gotten it dirty and just use a wipe...no yellowing at all. It is clemence which is very durable


[/QUOTE]


AjT said:


> Here are some photos I took, togo and clemence leathers
> 
> View attachment 5018243
> View attachment 5018244
> View attachment 5018245
> View attachment 5018247
> View attachment 5018253
> View attachment 5018254
> View attachment 5018255
> View attachment 5018256
> View attachment 5018257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Chicagobaggirl, post: 34386155, member: 326283"]
> I have had blanc Birkin for 6 years now.  It is still as white as when I first got it.I have gotten it dirty and just use a wipe...no yellowing at all. It is clemence which is very durable


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Marie2008

AjT said:


> Here are some photos I took, togo and clemence leathers
> 
> View attachment 5018243
> View attachment 5018244
> View attachment 5018245
> View attachment 5018247
> View attachment 5018253
> View attachment 5018254
> View attachment 5018255
> View attachment 5018256
> View attachment 5018257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE="Chicagobaggirl, post: 34386155, member: 326283"]
> I have had blanc Birkin for 6 years now.  It is still as white as when I first got it.I have gotten it dirty and just use a wipe...no yellowing at all. It is clemence which is very durable


[/QUOTE]
Thank you! I am a little concerned about color transfer as I wear jeans and kid’s hands


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Globetrotter

Marie2008 said:


> Does someone have a SO with permabrass hardware? Is it still available?


Definitely still available since I just chose it for my SO on Monday


----------



## AjT




----------



## surfer

Do you by chance know what colour is below the pink ostrich?


----------



## AjT

i believe is Blanc and GT but not 100 percent sure sorry forgot 


View attachment 5018645

[/QUOTE]


----------



## AjT

Went ahead and ordered a Blanc B25 Clemence, BGHW, thank you for your reply, I am so excited about this bag.

! 





Chicagobaggirl said:


> I have had blanc Birkin for 6 years now.  It is still as white as when I first got it.I have gotten it dirty and just use a wipe...no yellowing at all. It is clemence which is very durable


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

AjT said:


> Went ahead and ordered a Blanc B25 Clemence, BGHW, thank you for your reply, I am so excited about this bag.
> 
> !


Yay
Can’t wait to see it


----------



## Culoucou

Marie2008 said:


> Does someone have a SO with permabrass hardware? Is it still available?



Yes it is. I have Permabrass and it's actually my favourite SO hardware. The colour is like champagne, so it is very versatile. Can match gold or silver jewellery with ease.


----------



## AjT

So the store let me know that my choice of Natural (white) thread is not available?! Anyone used pale grey instead of Natural on white leather? I am afraid it will look as if the thread got dirty? Does anyone know what color thread they did for Blanc leather?


----------



## acrowcounted

AjT said:


> So the store let me know that my choice of Natural (white) thread is not available?! Anyone used pale grey instead of Natural on white leather? I am afraid it will look as it the thread got dirty? Does anyone know what color thread they did for Blanc leather?


Did you pick a different color for the interior of the bag?


----------



## AjT

acrowcounted said:


> Did you pick a different color for the interior of the bag?



yes, i did multico


----------



## AjT

surfer said:


> Do you by chance know what colour is below the pink ostrich?
> 
> Rose Tyrien ostrich
> and the chevre is gris perle
> The two clemence swatches are azalee and blanc
> 
> View attachment 5019095


----------



## surfer

Thanks so much. The more I see Gris perle the more I like it


----------



## AjT




----------



## AjT

Clemence leather colors available (some are missing: BE Etoupe Bleu Nuit, Blanc, Brique, Gold, Noir, Rouge Grenat)


----------



## surfer

California Dreaming said:


> Does that even go for Chèvre Black?  I am shy about carrying B/Ks anyway, so a bright color or a multi-co worries me. I'm thinking abut doing a chèvre black B30 with brushed palladium hardware and a beautiful blue verso on the inside (and possibly blue contrast stitching).  I don't think I would ever buy just a plain black B because they look so austere (and kind of remind me of an old-fashioned doctor's bag!) but can definitely see the usefulness of a black B!
> 
> I also figured that getting it chèvre would up the "specialness" factor and set it apart as a SO.
> 
> I'm placing my order tomorrow!  What do you think?



What did you end up getting dear? I felt the exact same as you about finding the black birkin austere but still wanted one black B so this is what i ended up with and i am ecstatic about it! Sounds similar to what you described but just swapped blue for pink haha.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Muffin_Top

AjT said:


> Clemence leather colors available (some are missing: BE Etoupe Bleu Nuit, Blanc, Brique, Gold, Noir, Rouge Grenat)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5019486


OMG gris tourterelle is back... I swear it wasn't offered in January in Paris. I think I would have picked that color.
Or luckily it saved me from hesitating for hours between gris T and vert cyprès.


----------



## acrowcounted

Muffin_Top said:


> OMG gris tourterelle is back... I swear it wasn't offered in January in Paris. I think I would have picked that color.
> Or luckily it saved me from hesitating for hours between gris T and vert cyprès.


It’s been available in clemence for this entire SO season and is shown on the chart all the way back in august.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-season-chart.925735/page-445#post-33992510


----------



## Muffin_Top

acrowcounted said:


> It’s been available in clemence for this entire SO season and is shown on the chart all the way back in august.  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-season-chart.925735/page-445#post-33992510


I'm certain it wasn't in the SO leather sample box back in January :-/
(The SA didn't give me a printed chart like this one).
In any case, now's too late to think about it.


----------



## acrowcounted

Muffin_Top said:


> I'm certain it wasn't in the SO leather sample box back in January :-/
> (The SA didn't give me a printed chart like this one)


Many times they don’t have all the leather cards. My store never seems to get updates on those. But the yearly “SO Kit” always includes what is basically a binder with pages listing the options (colors, leathers, option definitions, etc) a few of which were shown here. Definitely ask to see the color page next time you get a SO opportunity to be sure you see everything.


----------



## Muffin_Top

acrowcounted said:


> Many times they don’t have all the leather cards. My store never seems to get updates on those. But the yearly “SO Kit” always includes what is basically a binder with pages listing the options (colors, leathers, option definitions, etc) a few of which were shown here. Definitely ask to see the color page next time you get a SO opportunity to be sure you see everything.


That makes sense, the samples might be unaccurate: for the lining color I had to listen to the SA reading the "true" list on his phone. 
If the samples aren't accurate at FSH... Where else could they be ? ^^


----------



## acrowcounted

Muffin_Top said:


> That makes sense, the samples might be unaccurate: for the lining color I had to listen to the SA reading the "true" list on his phone.
> If the samples aren't accurate at FSH... Where else could they be ? ^^


I think the box of leather samples is meant for purposes beyond just a la carte orders. Each season when new leather colors are released for that season, leather cards are created for the stores as examples (not talking about SO but just normal stock seasonal colors). Sometimes those cards are stored in the leather samples box along side the cards they’ve collected each season. I do not believe they ever return the box of leathers to have it refreshed in some way, it just kind of accumulates cards. I believe the “SO kit” is the binder of options I described, plus the little paper card deck of the configuration options, and additional samples of new options like if a new hardware color is available or this year the plastic card that showed the stamping options, plus sometimes new leather color cards.


----------



## Joybingebirkin

So major Update! I actually got a chance to go in! I got offered to do my SO today!!!
I'm quite shocked but equally excited!

I am debating a B25 Sellier Epsom Verso in Malachite/Lime Interior. (This would just be the cutest bag ever!)
Will have Brushed Gold Hardware. So now I sleep on it! And Also figure out the stitching.

I am just wondering if I will love this combo later in life. I feel Malachite leans more aqua green and can be used in all seasons.
Thank you ladies for posting the Color options so now I have time to study combos before my next APPT. And go in knowing what I want! 



Joybingebirkin said:


> I am so hoping I get to do my own SO , I mentioned to my SA how I would love to do one. Got a call to come in 3 weeks to pick up the p18 I’ve wanted and speak about “other matters” praying other matters will be for my very own SO order. But I doubt it since I only been a client for 7 month . Either way lol I’m making combos and living through you ladies SO orders haha!


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Tasha1 said:


> Oh, I have been thinking of this combination for a while, but I am a Birkin35 person. Today I am going to pick my Birkin30 SO ( she meant to be my Christmas present).  If she fits me well, I would take a decision, 35 or 30. _( by the way I can't find the thread about the longevity of making SOs)_


Honestly, this combo is so great because it fits in line with my style. It makes my bag very casual so I don't feel weird matching it with just jeans or sweats and tee. But also on days, I'm rocking a nice suit it looks amazing and strong. And the feminine pink pops out just enough to be a tease. Great for work days when I hit meetings or a run to costco!


----------



## milktee

does anyone know if it's possible to do an exotic mini kelly SO?  I know exotic SOs are very limited and you have to get special approval to do an exotic SO


----------



## acrowcounted

milktee said:


> does anyone know if it's possible to do an exotic mini kelly SO?  I know exotic SOs are very limited and you have to get special approval to do an exotic SO


Yes, if you are lucky enough to be offered an exotic SO slot, you can choose to design an exotic mini K, as shown on the first chart here.


----------



## tlamdang08

B25-Third and last one: feb2020-mar2021 
Bicolor 
ostrich
permabrass 
will pick up in 2 weeks


----------



## Muffin_Top

acrowcounted said:


> I think the box of leather samples is meant for purposes beyond just a la carte orders. Each season when new leather colors are released for that season, leather cards are created for the stores as examples (not talking about SO but just normal stock seasonal colors). Sometimes those cards are stored in the leather samples box along side the cards they’ve collected each season. I do not believe they ever return the box of leathers to have it refreshed in some way, it just kind of accumulates cards. I believe the “SO kit” is the binder of options I described, plus the little paper card deck of the configuration options, and additional samples of new options like if a new hardware color is available or this year the plastic card that showed the stamping options, plus sometimes new leather color cards.


Your explanations are amazing. 
Do you think the use of wrong samples could explain why some members have their SOs rejected ?


----------



## Sofiko

milktee said:


> does anyone know if it's possible to do an exotic mini kelly SO?  I know exotic SOs are very limited and you have to get special approval to do an exotic SO


Hi, yes, it is possible. You can choose any color from what  is offered for exotic SO ( if you are talking about alligator exotic. Ostrich mini Kelly you can order through the regular SO )


----------



## Cococlassic

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Here is what I was provided for 2020-2021. Hope it helps.


Hi, thank you so much for sharing and it certainly helps  Could someone please help a first time SO here? Is the interior color only selected from the lining section ( the bottom part of the chart), or can it be any color in this whole chart? TIA!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Cococlassic said:


> Hi, thank you so much for sharing and it certainly helps  Could someone please help a first time SO here? Is the interior color only selected from the lining section ( the bottom part of the chart), or can it be any color in this whole chart? TIA!



Must pick interior from lining section....at least that’s what I was told, but I did the Verso option.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Elenaki

Good afternoon everyone! This is my first post here and I am extremely excited as my SA gave me a call on Friday to tell me that I can place an a la carte order!! Hence I am over the moon ! Just to provide a bit of background:I have a small Hermes bag collection: birkin 35 Togo rouge grenat, Kelly 28 retourne tadelakt rouge vif and I click 16 in rose extreme Epsom. I also had a blue kelly 35 in swift but it was too big so I had let it go. For me hermes is my hobby and passion and use the bags more often than Chanel, Bottega or goyard. I want a forever bag hence I narrowed my selection to 3 options all in chèvre with brushed gold hardware: 1) bicolour Kelly 25 Chevre rose lipstick with anemone  sides, sangles and handle , 2) bicolour Kelly 25 chèvre anemone with rose lipstick sides, sangle and handle or 3) birkin 25 chèvre anemone with blue electric trim, sangles and handles. Given it could be my one and only SO I’d like to go with the most versatile option. Additionally given you all have so much insight and amazing experience please let me know if you think there could be a better option given i want a bag in chèvre with brushed gold hardware. Many thanks and apologies for the long message. Thanks


----------



## Cococlassic

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Must pick interior from lining section....at least that’s what I was told, but I did the Verso option.


Thank u so much!


----------



## Cococlassic

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I got offered an SO today,  and this is my color combination,  rose lipstick and blue Celeste in mysore leather,  with brushed gold hardware.  I'm so excited!!
> 
> View attachment 5014534
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014535
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014538


Hi, your color combination is so beautiful! one of my favs!  but i see the celetie you select as interior color is not listed in tge lining section, right? Are we allowed to select any color for lining? A bit confused, myfirst SO! Thank you!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Cococlassic said:


> Hi, your color combination is so beautiful! one of my favs!  but i see the celetie you select as interior color is not listed in tge lining section, right? Are we allowed to select any color for lining? A bit confused, myfirst SO! Thank you!


Hello cococlassic! Ithink the pink lipstick is my interior and the exterior is the pink lipstick as well with contrast stitching. The sides and the handle and the sangles are blue celeste. I chose version 3.


----------



## acrowcounted

Cococlassic said:


> Hi, your color combination is so beautiful! one of my favs!  but i see the celetie you select as interior color is not listed in tge lining section, right? Are we allowed to select any color for lining? A bit confused, myfirst SO! Thank you!


If you do a ”multico” bag design, your interior color is determined by one of the two colors you select for the exterior, per the bag option definitions (ie for a Birkin, the interior is the color of the side panels, for a kelly the interior is the color of the front panel). Only if you are doing a “verso” design do you need to use the interior color list to select your interior color.


----------



## Cococlassic

acrowcounted said:


> If you do a ”multico” bag design, your interior color is determined by one of the two colors you select for the exterior, per the bag option definitions (ie for a Birkin, the interior is the color of the side panels, for a kelly the interior is the color of the front panel). Only if you are doing a “verso” design do you need to use the interior color list to select your interior color.


Thank you so much for the clarification!


----------



## Cococlassic

Cococlassic said:


> Thank you so much for the clarification!


----------



## Cococlassic

MrsMBunboxing said:


> Hello cococlassic! Ithink the pink lipstick is my interior and the exterior is the pink lipstick as well with contrast stitching. The sides and the handle and the sangles are blue celeste. I chose version 3.


Thank you so much for your information! It really helps me! And love your color choices


----------



## askslam

Hi All,

I wanted to ask our seasoned Hermes VIPs for their experience. How much purchase history (100k-200k) would it be appropriate to ask your SA that you would be interested in a Special
order if the opportunity presented itself. I know SA’s usually are suppose to offer you a SO if they deem it’s appropriate based on your purchase history with the store. But wanted to see what one’s purchase history was before a SO was offered. I understand there’s no set rule. Just wanted to get a general idea. Ie spent 100-200k then got offer to place a SO?


----------



## GoldFish8

Does this number include the Bags that are purchased over the period of time? typically most people spend close to 1:1 sometimes more or less. For me, including the bags purchased over the period of time I would say I was close to 100, maybe a little less.. but this included 4 quota bags. Again there really are no rules when it comes to SO. I didn’t ask for one, so I was very surprised.


----------



## askslam

That’s helpful! Thank you. And was it when you got close to $100k that your SA offered you a SO? Just asking because I have spent over 100k and my SA hasn’t offered me an SO. I wasn’t sure if my spend wasn’t high enough yet to qualify or not. 



GoldFish8 said:


> Does this number include the Bags that are purchased over the period of time? typically most people spend close to 1:1 sometimes more or less. For me, including the bags purchased over the period of time I would say I was close to 100, maybe a little less.. but this included 4 quota bags. Again there really are no rules when it comes to SO. I didn’t ask for one, so I was very surprised.


----------



## Sit

Hello all fellow H lovers,
I have received a call from my SA today offering a special order bag. I am still over the moon and so excited as it is my very first SO. I can’t decide what leather and hardware to go with. All I know is I want either Kelly 25 or B25 in Craie. With gold HW, Rose GHW or brushed gold ?
For the practical reason I am leaning towards B25 in Togo, clemence or Chèvre if available 
But Kelly Sellier 25 in Craie with GHW takes my breath away each time I see it somewhere ) but it only comes in Epsom which is very stiff. But it is so gorgeous 
And also I would only do one colour.
So here is the question which bag would you choose 
B25 Craie with gold/rose gold HW or
Kelly 25 Sellier Craie GHW/RGHW please?
Looking forward to hear from you ❤️
Thank you


----------



## acrowcounted

askslam said:


> That’s helpful! Thank you. And was it when you got close to $100k that your SA offered you a SO? Just asking because I have spent over 100k and my SA hasn’t offered me an SO. I wasn’t sure if my spend wasn’t high enough yet to qualify or not.


People get them at far less than $100k. There is no formula or guideline or quota or protocol, some even get it as their first bag.


----------



## acrowcounted

Sit said:


> Hello all fellow H lovers,
> I have received a call from my SA today offering a special order bag. I am still over the moon and so excited as it is my very first SO. I can’t decide what leather and hardware to go with. All I know is I want either Kelly 25 or B25 in Craie. With gold HW, Rose GHW or brushed gold ?
> For the practical reason I am leaning towards B25 in Togo, clemence or Chèvre if available
> But Kelly Sellier 25 in Craie with GHW takes my breath away each time I see it somewhere ) but it only comes in Epsom which is very stiff. But it is so gorgeous
> And also I would only do one colour.
> So here is the question which bag would you choose
> B25 Craie with gold/rose gold HW or
> Kelly 25 Sellier Craie GHW/RGHW please?
> Looking forward to hear from you ❤
> Thank you


Spend some time checking out the Special Orders thread here to fully understand your options. You cannot do a RGHW Kelly, nor a single color, normal stitch color bag. Also Craie in Chevre is not an option. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Sit

acrowcounted said:


> Spend some time checking out the Special Orders thread here to fully understand your options. You cannot do a RGHW Kelly, nor a single color, normal stitch color bag. Also Craie in Chevre is not an option. Good luck deciding.


Thank you very much 
I will do the research 
Appreciate the link ❤️


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GoldFish8

askslam said:


> That’s helpful! Thank you. And was it when you got close to $100k that your SA offered you a SO? Just asking because I have spent over 100k and my SA hasn’t offered me an SO. I wasn’t sure if my spend wasn’t high enough yet to qualify or not.


I don’t believe it was because of my spend amount TBH. Does it help, sure. But I have a wonderful relationship with my SA, she actually tried to get me a SO when we first met, but the manager didn’t approve. A year later, she was able to. I don’t want to get off topic on this thread, feel free to DM me. 



acrowcounted said:


> People get them at far less than $100k. There is no formula or guideline or quota or protocol, some even get it as their first bag.


Agreed. There is no rules when it comes to SO.. I think it just depends on your relationship with the SA and if you’re lucky.


----------



## Dreaming Big

askslam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to ask our seasoned Hermes VIPs for their experience. How much purchase history (100k-200k) would it be appropriate to ask your SA that you would be interested in a Special
> order if the opportunity presented itself. I know SA’s usually are suppose to offer you a SO if they deem it’s appropriate based on your purchase history with the store. But wanted to see what one’s purchase history was before a SO was offered. I understand there’s no set rule. Just wanted to get a general idea. Ie spent 100-200k then got offer to place a SO?


$100-200k? God, no. Far, far less. For Hermes, the SO is an investment in future business as much as a reward for past business.


----------



## Summerof89

Sit said:


> Hello all fellow H lovers,
> I have received a call from my SA today offering a special order bag. I am still over the moon and so excited as it is my very first SO. I can’t decide what leather and hardware to go with. All I know is I want either Kelly 25 or B25 in Craie. With gold HW, Rose GHW or brushed gold ?
> For the practical reason I am leaning towards B25 in Togo, clemence or Chèvre if available
> But Kelly Sellier 25 in Craie with GHW takes my breath away each time I see it somewhere ) but it only comes in Epsom which is very stiff. But it is so gorgeous
> And also I would only do one colour.
> So here is the question which bag would you choose
> B25 Craie with gold/rose gold HW or
> Kelly 25 Sellier Craie GHW/RGHW please?
> Looking forward to hear from you ❤
> Thank you


Congrats! I'm not sure what it's like over in Sydney but here in Melb Craie was made unavailable during the Sep round and I have been told that Craie will remain unavailable for March too. It's there in the chart I understand however upon submission it was removed, I picked Craie too for my K25 but had to swtich to nata for this reason. Perhaps check with your SA and think of a back up just in case.


----------



## Sit

Summerof89 said:


> Congrats! I'm not sure what it's like over in Sydney but here in Melb Craie was made unavailable during the Sep round and I have been told that Craie will remain unavailable for March too. It's there in the chart I understand however upon submission it was removed, I picked Craie too for my K25 but had to swtich to nata for this reason. Perhaps check with your SA and think of a back up just in case.


Thank you for letting me know dear, if that’s the case it is bit dissapointing as Craie is my absolute dream colour. Will go there this week to see my SA and place the order, hopefully it is available otherwise Malachite is my back up colour


----------



## Orangefanatic

Sit said:


> Hello all fellow H lovers,
> I have received a call from my SA today offering a special order bag. I am still over the moon and so excited as it is my very first SO. I can’t decide what leather and hardware to go with. All I know is I want either Kelly 25 or B25 in Craie. With gold HW, Rose GHW or brushed gold ?
> For the practical reason I am leaning towards B25 in Togo, clemence or Chèvre if available
> But Kelly Sellier 25 in Craie with GHW takes my breath away each time I see it somewhere ) but it only comes in Epsom which is very stiff. But it is so gorgeous
> And also I would only do one colour.
> So here is the question which bag would you choose
> B25 Craie with gold/rose gold HW or
> Kelly 25 Sellier Craie GHW/RGHW please?
> Looking forward to hear from you ❤
> Thank you


Kelly25 sellier chevre ghw -no question at all ❤️


----------



## Mosman

Sit said:


> Hello all fellow H lovers,
> I have received a call from my SA today offering a special order bag. I am still over the moon and so excited as it is my very first SO. I can’t decide what leather and hardware to go with. All I know is I want either Kelly 25 or B25 in Craie. With gold HW, Rose GHW or brushed gold ?
> For the practical reason I am leaning towards B25 in Togo, clemence or Chèvre if available
> But Kelly Sellier 25 in Craie with GHW takes my breath away each time I see it somewhere ) but it only comes in Epsom which is very stiff. But it is so gorgeous
> And also I would only do one colour.
> So here is the question which bag would you choose
> B25 Craie with gold/rose gold HW or
> Kelly 25 Sellier Craie GHW/RGHW please?
> Looking forward to hear from you ❤️
> Thank you


Take ur time to pick exactly what you really want, I done mine in a rush and wish I can do it again.
Congrats and good luck !!!


----------



## surfer

Mosman said:


> Take ur time to pick exactly what you really want, I done mine in a rush and wish I can do it again.
> Congrats and good luck !!!


 Oh gosh I wish I didn't rush mine as well!! Would love to know what you ordered mosman


----------



## Sit

Mosman said:


> Take ur time to pick exactly what you really want, I done mine in a rush and wish I can do it again.
> Congrats and good luck !!!


Thank you @Mosman i know the size, style and colour I want (subject to availability of course) just need to see it all in front of me I guess 
I would love to know what was your SO?


----------



## Mosman

Sit said:


> Thank you @Mosman i know the size, style and colour I want (subject to availability of course) just need to see it all in front of me I guess
> I would love to know what was your SO?


Mine was K25 chèvre blue sapphire etoupe BGHW. If I can do it again I still will go for chèvre.


----------



## chicfinds

Chevre is a dream and i would highly recommend getting this leather when given the opportunity for a SO. i know colors are more limited for chevre (and craie unfortunately is not one of them) but you won't regret it. 

a B25 or K25 sellier in chevre would be my pick.... 



Sit said:


> Thank you @Mosman i know the size, style and colour I want (subject to availability of course) just need to see it all in front of me I guess
> I would love to know what was your SO?


----------



## JeanGranger

K25
1
-Chevre Mysore
-Noir /-Celeste(lining)
-Brushed palladium 
(What stitches colour would be nice for this?

2
-Swift
-Noir /-Deep Blue(lining)
-Brushed ghw 
(What stitches colour would be nice for this?


----------



## Globetrotter

acrowcounted said:


> People get them at far less than $100k. There is no formula or guideline or quota or protocol, some even get it as their first bag.



I second this. In my experience, being offered an SO has less to do with your spend and more to do with your overall relationship to your store, the brand, and your SA. Spend does factor somewhat into it but I don't believe it's anywhere near the $100k-200k range.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I feel like "spend" is much more important in Asia. Not sooooo big deal in US but a store relationship & choice of SA is key.


----------



## corgimom11

There's so many factors other than spend that go into it, like previous posts. In my case, I was really pining for a bag in a specific color & leather and w/ PHW only. I was wanting the bag to reward myself as part of a career milestone. The store wasn't having any luck in about a 6 month period of receiving from Paris what I was asking for, so they extended me the opportunity to SO and create it myself. I did also hint to my SA I would be interested in the opportunity to SO if it ever presented itself, and at an appropriate time. I know it's not everyone's cup of tea to do that, but I am of the belief that my SA is not a mind reader, and I'll never know if that was something that contributed to their decision, but what officially came back to me is that they wanted to provide me the opportunity to create the dark bleu bag that I had been dreaming about.

At the time of my SO offer, I hadn't spent the $ that is being discussed here, far from it. However, I definitely spent more in the months after as my relationship w/ my SA and store continued to strengthen, so they likely got exactly what they were hoping out of their side of it and I've had some beautiful things come my way since also.


----------



## jenngu

Sit said:


> Hello all fellow H lovers,
> I have received a call from my SA today offering a special order bag. I am still over the moon and so excited as it is my very first SO. I can’t decide what leather and hardware to go with. All I know is I want either Kelly 25 or B25 in Craie. With gold HW, Rose GHW or brushed gold ?
> For the practical reason I am leaning towards B25 in Togo, clemence or Chèvre if available
> But Kelly Sellier 25 in Craie with GHW takes my breath away each time I see it somewhere ) but it only comes in Epsom which is very stiff. But it is so gorgeous
> And also I would only do one colour.
> So here is the question which bag would you choose
> B25 Craie with gold/rose gold HW or
> Kelly 25 Sellier Craie GHW/RGHW please?
> Looking forward to hear from you ❤️
> Thank you


You can take a look at the swatches and decide if you prefer Craie in Togo, Clemence, Epsom.  The color looks different depending on the leather. This may help you to decide on bag style: B25 (Togo/Clemence/Epsom) vs K25 Sellier (only Epsom).  I don’t think Craie is available in Chevre at the moment.  You can’t go wrong with any hardware option.  Everything looks good with Craie!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Zarie72

Got a call from my SA yesterday.....my September 2020 order arrived (25cm birken) but am still waiting for my March 2020 order....making the drive to pick it up tomorrow......


----------



## Banthrews

It seems like H are cranking out the 25's. I placed an order for a K40 two years ago and <tick tock, tick tock> still waiting.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Zarie72 said:


> Got a call from my SA yesterday.....my September 2020 order arrived (25cm birken) but am still waiting for my March 2020 order....making the drive to pick it up tomorrow......



Wow that’s fast! Congrats!


----------



## Zarie72

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Wow that’s fast! Congrats!


Yes, I was quite surprised bc I placed an SO in March right before the shutdown for a K28 in Chevre....so I was shocked that the B came in ....


----------



## DYH

this was ready Mar 2020, but I didnt get it until Jan 2021 due to covid... and then I waited until now to take it out of the box bc.. i am lazy  my b25 SO that lived thru multiple lock downs..


----------



## PassionChanel

DYH said:


> this was ready Mar 2020, but I didnt get it until Jan 2021 due to covid... and then I waited until now to take it out of the box bc.. i am lazy  my b25 SO that lived thru multiple lock downs..
> 
> View attachment 5026613


Wow! Congratulations! Beautiful combination is it anemone/ craie?


----------



## tonkamama

Zarie72 said:


> Yes, I was quite surprised bc I placed an SO in March right before the shutdown for a K28 in Chevre....so I was shocked that the B came in ....


Was it a K28 chèvre sellier?  It happened to me too, my first Kelly Chèvre Sellier took 2.5 years.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Zarie72 said:


> Yes, I was quite surprised bc I placed an SO in March right before the shutdown for a K28 in Chevre....so I was shocked that the B came in ....



Does your store allow two SOs in the same year? Mine doesn’t allow a second SO to be placed while I have a pending one.


----------



## San2222

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Does your store allow two SOs in the same year? Mine doesn’t allow a second SO to be placed while I have a pending one.


yea mine at FSH wouldnt' allow it either...maybe i shouldn't have placed a kelly chevre sellier...seems like those take so much longer!


----------



## Shiva2009

My SO placed Nov 2019 is here . Anemone chèvre birkin. Going to pick it up Monday!!!!!


----------



## DYH

PassionChanel said:


> Wow! Congratulations! Beautiful combination is it anemone/ craie?


Thank you! and yes, spot on! anemonie and craie!


----------



## Angnov13

Hi everyone, I just placed an SO a year ago in France store. And haven't heard anything since that. I live in Asia country so I rarely contact my SA if I don't visit the store. I'm curious, if your SO is ready for pickup, who will email or inform? Is it by your SA or official Hermes store? Hope you guys can help. Thank you. Appreciate it.


----------



## huddlelove

acrowcounted said:


> Lots of people go with black and there is nothing wrong with that. Black in any leather is pretty difficult to get because it’s nearly universally in demand so it’s not a waste if it’s your only near term way to acquire the bag you want. Get what you’ll love and it’ll be beautiful.


I agree with this.  I went with my recent special orders , a black with interior vert bosphore and brushed PHW and for the other , an etoupe with malachite interior and permabrass HW.  I did this because I know I’ll use them.  I’m not a person who likes bright colors so I know I won’t ever use them if I order those (been there , done that and wound up selling them) so please order what you like and what you will use, so it doesn’t sit in the box.  That combo chosen will be different for everyone.  For me, that pop of interior color is enough and makes me smile.


----------



## huddlelove

Dreaming Big said:


> View attachment 4891505
> View attachment 4891506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my K25 noir/bleu nuit BPHW and K28 craie/trench BGHW


These are beautiful and classy ❤️


----------



## PassionChanel

Angnov13 said:


> Hi everyone, I just placed an SO a year ago in France store. And haven't heard anything since that. I live in Asia country so I rarely contact my SA if I don't visit the store. I'm curious, if your SO is ready for pickup, who will email or inform? Is it by your SA or official Hermes store? Hope you guys can help. Thank you. Appreciate it.


Hello, normally your SA will inform you when it’s ready for pickup. I’m not sure if they can ship your SO outside of France.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## huddlelove

lvstratus said:


> I'm going to share my personal history.
> I have met my SA in August, bought a Kelly Danse two weeks after.
> So far my purchases are very slim: Kelly Danse, pair of sandals, two lipsticks, one scarf.
> Last month my SA offered me the change to make an à la carte order. She also offered me a Constance and a B25, both I declined ( didn't like the specs).
> My neighbor, who has a vast collection of homeware, RTW and some bags, is still waiting for her first offer.
> 
> So, as everyone has been saying, it all comes to the relationship with the SA. There is no secret formula.


Agree and just want to add to this.  I enjoy their scarves and for a new store close to me I bought scarves, a few belts and a couple pairs of shoes and a jypsiere bag.  Never asked for a K or B, à la carte or not.  Have been offered 2 a la carte and 1 K gold/PHW.  I like the bags but don’t really need them (ie, they’re hard to resist but I don’t insist ) so I never ask.  However, if they offer and it is what I want, I’ve purchased.


----------



## huddlelove

Txoceangirl said:


> Craie Togo with BPHW and rose pourpre interior. I always use Twillies on the handles. Etoupe and gris asphalt would make nice compliments if you decided upon 2 tone exterior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930354
> View attachment 4930353


Stunning!


----------



## huddlelove

ArielS said:


> I’m exactly the same. Clumsy and messy! Would you mind share your rg? I’d love it in Togo but it’s only available in clemence according to the colour chart.


Me too- complete clutz.  For a light colored bag I would have to buy a much less expensive bag!


----------



## DimpleGirl

I’m new to this and I was wondering does every SA get an SO offer to offer a client every season?  Thanks.


----------



## acrowcounted

DimpleGirl said:


> I’m new to this and I was wondering does every SA get an SO offer to offer a client every season?  Thanks.


As with most H things, its entirely store dependent. The number of SO spots a store receives is dependent on the store’s budget which is determined by the amount of goods they successfully sell. Then the SM/SD each decides how to distribute SO offers on a “their store, their rules” basis. Most stores seem to allow each SA to nominate 1-2 clients each season to be offered (with SM approval) but a smaller store may not receive enough slots from corporate to make that mathematically possible.


----------



## Angnov13

PassionChanel said:


> Hello, normally your SA will inform you when it’s ready for pickup. I’m not sure if they can ship your SO outside of France.


Thank you for your reply


----------



## Blushingnude

Sit said:


> Hello all fellow H lovers,
> I have received a call from my SA today offering a special order bag. I am still over the moon and so excited as it is my very first SO. I can’t decide what leather and hardware to go with. All I know is I want either Kelly 25 or B25 in Craie. With gold HW, Rose GHW or brushed gold ?
> For the practical reason I am leaning towards B25 in Togo, clemence or Chèvre if available
> But Kelly Sellier 25 in Craie with GHW takes my breath away each time I see it somewhere ) but it only comes in Epsom which is very stiff. But it is so gorgeous
> And also I would only do one colour.
> So here is the question which bag would you choose
> B25 Craie with gold/rose gold HW or
> Kelly 25 Sellier Craie GHW/RGHW please?
> Looking forward to hear from you ❤
> Thank you


Rghw is not offered with Kelly’s this time if that helps with your decision.


----------



## Sofiko

JeanGranger said:


> K25
> 1
> -Chevre Mysore
> -Noir /-Celeste(lining)
> -Brushed palladium
> (What stitches colour would be nice for this?
> 
> 2
> -Swift
> -Noir /-Deep Blue(lining)
> -Brushed ghw
> (What stitches colour would be nice for this?


2


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Globetrotter said:


> Just placed my SO today and now the waiting begins! I chose a Mini Kelly in black chèvre with Rouge de Coeur lining and permabrass hardware



Wow this is my absolute dream!!!!!!!


----------



## rsen

I was invited by my sa to place a special order! I’m going in tomm for my appointment and I’m super excited! I know I’m going to order a Kelly 28 sellier with hold hardware. Can anyone give me advice or recommendations on the rest? This is my first time going through this process. Thank you!


----------



## Zarie72

Zarie72 said:


> Got a call from my SA yesterday.....my September 2020 order arrived (25cm birken) but am still waiting for my March 2020 order....making the drive to pick it up tomorrow......


Am in .  Anemone.  Rose Mexico interior and stitching. Rose gold hardware  my dream bag


----------



## A bottle of Red

Sooo exciting!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I was invited for a SO and was told the waiting list may be extremely long for this one. I decided to go with the PO (supposed to take 12-14 months). They said I can do a SO next round but I’m really not sure. I wish the neutrals were better or more to my linking and thinking of doing a croco or lizard. Does anyone have more info on the SO exotics as I only have an ostrich from exotic leather?


----------



## acrowcounted

Sarah_sarah said:


> I was invited for a SO and was told the waiting list may be extremely long for this one. I decided to go with the PO (supposed to take 12-14 months). They said I can do a SO next round but I’m really not sure. I wish the neutrals were better or more to my linking and thinking of doing a croco or lizard. Does anyone have more info on the SO exotics as I only have an ostrich from exotic leather?


Lizard is not a SO option and croc/gator are separate from a normal SO invitation, extremely limited, and need to be offered as such (ie “we’d like to invite you to place an exotic leather SO”). Ostrich, in the land of SO, is not considered an exotic leather.
This entire thread will likely be moved here where all the SO information and discussion is kept.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rsen said:


> I was invited by my sa to place a special order! I’m going in tomm for my appointment and I’m super excited! I know I’m going to order a Kelly 28 sellier with hold hardware. Can anyone give me advice or recommendations on the rest? This is my first time going through this process. Thank you!



For K sellier you have chevre as an option which I love. Check if they still do it for K28, I got mine in the prior SO order. I prefer chevre but the leather seems to come different (in a good way imo) compared to all my chevre SO’s. I would really suggest to go with chevre if you like the leather. You can see the colours offered this season and whatis available for your leather choice. For example, epsom would have most of the new season and older returning colours only available through SO. Chevre is limited on colours but H is doing better expanding the choices compared to years before.

good luck and enjoy the journey and wait 
If you have more questions PM me.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

acrowcounted said:


> Lizard is not a SO option and croc/gator are separate from a normal SO invitation, extremely limited, and need to be offered as such (ie “we’d like to invite you to place an exotic leather SO”). Ostrich, in the land of SO, is not considered an exotic leather.
> This entire thread will likely be moved here where all the SO information and discussion is kept.


In Swiss it is considered. I was invited for a croco as all my H collection is SO so far. Again, rules and regulations are different by country just like VVIP lists. But thanks.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Hello lovely people. I just got told off (things have really changed through the years here) re: SO exotics. My SM has been offering to make a SO but I just would not know where to start. I know each country is different in how we do things but would love your feedback and experience. What I have learned is not to push myself to do a SO just for the sake of it and especially if I can’t find something that really interests me.


----------



## surfer

Sarah_sarah said:


> Hello lovely people. I just got told off (things have really changed through the years here) re: SO exotics. My SM has been offering to make a SO but I just would not know where to start. I know each country is different in how we do things but would love your feedback and experience. What I have learned is not to push myself to do a SO just for the sake of it and especially if I can’t find something that really interests me.


What do you mean by told off dear?


----------



## Mayacamas

kissmespell said:


> I just placed my first Special Order! But the experience was (disappointingly) nothing like what I had imagined.
> 
> During the last few months, I have been researching exhaustively online to educate myself about the process and to get inspiration on color combos. But my SO appointment was interrupted by store closures due to COVID and protests. When I finally went in for my SO appointment, I was given only 1hr in a rush to place my order. I have had dreams of running my fingers through that giant box of color swatches. But due to COVID my SA was forbidden from bringing the box out to me. Instead, my color options were presented on a piece of printed paper! My SA did try her best to bring out a few individual color swatches to show me the leather and color combinations. The hour flew by before I had even gotten to the hardware and stitching. In the end, I completed the SO over the phone with colors that were sight unseen. Frankly, the entire experience was very anticlimactic. And now the waiting begins. While I am not fully confident in my color/leather choices, the information I gathered from this forum has been a godsend.
> 
> P.S. With everything that’s happening around the world and in my home country, I recognize there are many important causes that are worthy for discussion. But I just wanted to share my recent SO experience in a safe space dedicated to people with similar interests.


have you received your bag yet?  Im dying to see it!!


----------



## Cool Gal

My SA also presented me with a piece of printed paper, not that giant box of color swatches.
At the end, to make it easy for me, I told her that I want exactly the same as the one that I showed to her.
She even didn't bring the color swatch in the leather & color that I requested because she didn't have it in the store. I placed my SO before Pandemic. I'm glad that my SO turned out beautifully. I remember my SA said tonal stitching, but I got contrast stitching. I didn't know who made some changes, but I really thankful to whoever made the changes


----------



## Vln

Hi

Has anyone recently been offered a SO From the Montréal store? I would love to place a SO. For anyone who did receive a SO offer from the Montréal store, what would you say is the determining factor? Spend? Relationship with SA? Luck?


----------



## kai_415

Zarie72 said:


> Am in .  Anemone.  Rose Mexico interior and stitching. Rose gold hardware  my dream bag


 It's amazing! I love the twilly you chose too.


----------



## rsen

I went in today and placed my order! I got a 28 black sellier with epsom leather. I did the stand length strap which is 85 cm in length. I did black stitching with gold hardware. I chose a blue interior. The color combo was wow. I was told anywhere from 1 year to 1.5 years. I was not allowed to pick any of the exotics, was told had to spend at least $150k a year to get that option. I’m sure happy and thrilled!


----------



## rsen

Sorry I forgot too add, the box was brought out with all the color swatches and the options. Since I knew what I wanted it took about 45 minutes. I was only undecided about the interior color. It was a great experience.


----------



## San2222

Angnov13 said:


> Hi everyone, I just placed an SO a year ago in France store. And haven't heard anything since that. I live in Asia country so I rarely contact my SA if I don't visit the store. I'm curious, if your SO is ready for pickup, who will email or inform? Is it by your SA or official Hermes store? Hope you guys can help. Thank you. Appreciate it.


my previous ones were notified by the leather dept. and they are allowing shipping out of France given the current unusual circumstances.  hth


----------



## Sarah_sarah

rsen said:


> I went in today and placed my order! I got a 28 black sellier with epsom leather. I did the stand length strap which is 85 cm in length. I did black stitching with gold hardware. I chose a blue interior. The color combo was wow. I was told anywhere from 1 year to 1.5 years. I was not allowed to pick any of the exotics, was told had to spend at least $150k a year to get that option. I’m sure happy and thrilled!



they told me it could take year(s) for the exotic atm.  Sounds like a lovely combo


----------



## debykf

rsen said:


> I went in today and placed my order! I got a 28 black sellier with epsom leather. I did the stand length strap which is 85 cm in length. I did black stitching with gold hardware. I chose a blue interior. The color combo was wow. I was told anywhere from 1 year to 1.5 years. I was not allowed to pick any of the exotics, was told had to spend at least $150k a year to get that option. I’m sure happy and thrilled!


What color blue did you choose? Congratulations!


----------



## Mayacamas

Zarie72 said:


> Am in .  Anemone.  Rose Mexico interior and stitching. Rose gold hardware  my dream bag


That bag is amazing-- what type of leather?

Thank you
Maya


----------



## rsen

debykf said:


> What color blue did you choose? Congratulations!


It’s like a royal blue lol in the excitement I do not remember the exact name.


----------



## Angnov13

San2222 said:


> my previous ones were notified by the leather dept. and they are allowing shipping out of France given the current unusual circumstances.  hth


Thank you for the information


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## stylemeter

tonkamama said:


> Was it a K28 chèvre sellier?  It happened to me too, my first Kelly Chèvre Sellier took 2.5 years.


They chèvre selliers take time . My first order took almost 2 yrs. currently I ordered in June 20 and still waiting


----------



## Zarie72

Mayacamas said:


> That bag is amazing-- what type of leather?
> 
> Thank you
> Maya


Togo


----------



## Mayacamas

Zarie72 said:


> Togo


thank you!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Zarie72 said:


> Am in .  Anemone.  Rose Mexico interior and stitching. Rose gold hardware  my dream bag


Gorgeous, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DimpleGirl

acrowcounted said:


> As with most H things, its entirely store dependent. The number of SO spots a store receives is dependent on the store’s budget which is determined by the amount of goods they successfully sell. Then the SM/SD each decides how to distribute SO offers on a “their store, their rules” basis. Most stores seem to allow each SA to nominate 1-2 clients each season to be offered (with SM approval) but a smaller store may not receive enough slots from corporate to make that mathematically possible.


Thank you.  Do you know if seniority matters when it comes to assigning an SO to a SA?


----------



## kissmespell

Mayacamas said:


> have you received your bag yet?  Im dying to see it!!


@Mayacamas I'm still patiently waiting for my SO. But amazingly, I was just offered a bicolor B25 at my store. It's the next best thing without having to place a SO order. Vert Verone with Rose Lipstick contrast interior.


----------



## trendologist

My SA from FSH emailed me yesterday that my Kelly Depeches 34 I placed in April 2018 had finally arrived - so this took 2 years and 11 months. I can answer some of questions above;

1. All my SO were made at FSH and they allow me to have pending orders without having to wait for previous ones to arrive

2. FSH is shipping out to
overseas locations during this pandemic

3. My first SO took 5 months, the second one took 2 years and now my third one took almost 3 years. I just hope my fourth one would not take more than 3 years to arrive >_<


----------



## MyCasualObsession

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Here is what I was provided for 2020-2021. Hope it helps.


OMG!!  Thank you for this!  I'm suppose to come up with a color for my SO this Wed, and I was having a hard time finding the color charts offered for 2021 Fall/Winter.  This helps SO much!  I had to turn down my last SO since there was a line in the middle of the bag  (almost like my lizard Constance where they connect in the middle) and the color also felt a bit "off"... Luckily my H Angel was able to grant me another chance 

What do you guys think about a K20 in Bleu Hydra with Orange Poppy interior (w/ Permabrass). Can you let me know what you all think?! I wasn't able to find a picture for it so was kind of worried.  Thank you!


----------



## twigz

Also placed my SO last week! I was told due to the pandemic, the wait would be extended to more than six months from the estimated completion date.


----------



## twigz

This time my SO that is K25 Chèvre Sellier only took 10 months to complete, pretty speedy compared to my Retourne one that took 5 years


----------



## A.Ali

Sarah_sarah said:


> they told me it could take year(s) for the exotic atm.  Sounds like a lovely combo



That's a good thing for me as I want to order an exotic bag but I currently lack the required funds so waiting a couple of years is not so bad


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My retourne K32 took 2 years while my few B30s took less than a year.

This was pre-pandemic though.


----------



## Bouleke

I would like to hear all your thoughts about my new SO. Thinking about adding a Kelly 28, retourne, brossed gold hardware, chèvre, bleu électrique and interior in the Color toffee. Has anyone already seen this combination in real life? Any ideas about contrast of tonal stichting? My store is closed so i have to place my order by mail. Thanks for you advise.


----------



## acrowcounted

Bouleke said:


> I would like to hear all your thoughts about my new SO. Thinking about adding a Kelly 28, retourne, brossed gold hardware, chèvre, bleu électrique and interior in the Color toffee. Has anyone already seen this combination in real life? Any ideas about contrast of tonal stichting? My store is closed so i have to place my order by mail. Thanks for you advise.


Hi, I love Bleu Electrique, however, unfortunately Chevre is no longer allowed for Retourne Kellys. You’d have to do sellier or pick a different leather to keep it Retourne.


----------



## Bouleke

acrowcounted said:


> Hi, I love Bleu Electrique, however, unfortunately Chevre is no longer allowed for Retourne Kellys. You’d have to do sellier or pick a different leather to keep it Retourne.


Thank you. I already have a Kelly sellier in the sizes 28 and site 32, both in epsom and a Kelly 32 retourne in Togo. For that reason i wanted something else. What would you do, stick to chèvre in the sellier style or change it into togo? hard decissions to make


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

Bouleke said:


> Thank you. I already have a Kelly sellier in the sizes 28 and site 32, both in epsom and a Kelly 32 retourne in Togo. For that reason i wanted something else. What would you do, stick to chèvre in the sellier style or change it into togo? hard decissions to make


Well, I’m in the vast minority of tpf members who don’t care for full-size bags in chevre so for me it would be an easy decision to do a Togo K28 retourne instead (given your current collection). I suspect most other members would say go for the Chevre K28 sellier. Good luck deciding!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

acrowcounted said:


> Well, I’m in the vast minority of tpf members who don’t care for full-size bags in chevre so for me it would be an easy decision to do a Togo K28 retourne instead (given your current collection). I suspect most other members would say go for the Chevre K28 sellier. Good luck deciding!



You are not alone. I don’t care for chèvre Mysore in any leather goods, small or large.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Bouleke said:


> Thank you. I already have a Kelly sellier in the sizes 28 and site 32, both in epsom and a Kelly 32 retourne in Togo. For that reason i wanted something else. What would you do, stick to chèvre in the sellier style or change it into togo? hard decissions to make


Keep in mind... colors look very different in chevre vs togo (sheen vs matte).
I personally LOVE BE in chevre and a friend of mine SO in this color turned out so stunning!
I also prefer chevre as a leather over *any other *so I'd do a K25 sellier chevre BE in a heartbeat but (full disclosure) I don't like retourne Kelly at all.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bouleke said:


> Thank you. I already have a Kelly sellier in the sizes 28 and site 32, both in epsom and a Kelly 32 retourne in Togo. For that reason i wanted something else. What would you do, stick to chèvre in the sellier style or change it into togo? hard decissions to make


BE in Togo and Chèvre are a bit different (both beautiful). I would look at the differences. Could you do a K25? I have K25 chèvre in Raisin/BE and I adore it, and in 25 the sellier is a bit less formal IMO. 
My favorite Kellys are 25 sellier and 28 retourné...you can’t really go wrong. Toffee sounds like a nice interior, do you want to have fun with the stitching? Lots of options with BE.


----------



## redhott

I haven't posted in quite a while, but I'm back because today I placed my very first "a la carte" (special order).  It was an experience I thought I would have to wait many years to have, especially considering that my local H boutique is Rodeo Drive.  Blessings on my marvelous SA who only needed to hear one time that I would be interested.  I went with Birkin 30, (clemence or togo, I don't remember) jaune ambre with gold handle, straps, gusset;  brushed gold hw, and inverted (I think that was the term) stitching. I was also told that H is no longer doing the horseshoe stamp or any personalization - too many problems with both those features -- but if I want to add an initial once the bag comes in, the boutique will do that locally. Now the wait begins.


----------



## acrowcounted

redhott said:


> I haven't posted in quite a while, but I'm back because today I placed my very first "a la carte" (special order).  It was an experience I thought I would have to wait many years to have, especially considering that my local H boutique is Rodeo Drive.  Blessings on my marvelous SA who only needed to hear one time that I would be interested.  I went with Birkin 30, (clemence or togo, I don't remember) jaune ambre with gold handle, straps, gusset;  brushed gold hw, and inverted (I think that was the term) stitching. I was also told that H is no longer doing the horseshoe stamp or any personalization - too many problems with both those features -- but if I want to add an initial once the bag comes in, the boutique will do that locally. Now the wait begins.


Just for clarity...they are still doing the standard SO Horseshoe stamp; it’s the “Lucky Symbols” extra stamps/monogramming that has been having issues and which may be eliminated at the artisans/Paris’ discretion.


----------



## redhott

Just posting what my SA told me - when I specifically asked if the bag would come with a horseshoe stamp, which I understood was the mark of a SO bag.


----------



## redhott

I guess I'll find out when the bag comes in.


----------



## kai_415

redhott said:


> I haven't posted in quite a while, but I'm back because today I placed my very first "a la carte" (special order).  It was an experience I thought I would have to wait many years to have, especially considering that my local H boutique is Rodeo Drive.  Blessings on my marvelous SA who only needed to hear one time that I would be interested.  I went with Birkin 30, (clemence or togo, I don't remember) jaune ambre with gold handle, straps, gusset;  brushed gold hw, and inverted (I think that was the term) stitching. I was also told that H is no longer doing the horseshoe stamp or any personalization - too many problems with both those features -- but if I want to add an initial once the bag comes in, the boutique will do that locally. Now the wait begins.



What, no more horseshoe stamp would be really . I am still waiting for my SO and would prefer that the HSS came with it. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lvstratus

redhott said:


> I guess I'll find out when the bag comes in.


 The bag still comes  with the horseshoe. My friend got her SO yesterday, and the stamp is definitely there.


----------



## DR2014

acrowcounted said:


> Well, I’m in the vast minority of tpf members who don’t care for full-size bags in chevre so for me it would be an easy decision to do a Togo K28 retourne instead (given your current collection). I suspect most other members would say go for the Chevre K28 sellier. Good luck deciding!


Hi @acrowcounted, would you mind sharing why you don't like a full sized bag in chevre? Thanks.


----------



## acrowcounted

DR2014 said:


> Hi @acrowcounted, would you mind sharing why you don't like a full sized bag in chevre? Thanks.


Purely personal preference on the appearance of the leather.


----------



## Nerja

Just placed my first à la carte order!  K28 sellier chèvre anemone with brushed gold hardware! I was offered a lucky symbol so hopefully it will be included.


----------



## redhott

lvstratus said:


> The bag still comes  with the horseshoe. My friend got her SO yesterday, and the stamp is definitely there.


That is good news.  Will circle back with my SA who might have misunderstood the question.


----------



## amaretti_

Long time lurker here - it’s now 4 am and my very first post!  First off, wanted to thank everyone generally for sharing so much advice and knowledge across so many threads (and I’ve read a LOT).  This is an amazing forum.

I have a small H collection (B25 Sakura, B30 craie, k25 sellier etain, c19 gold, Kelly cut noir and far too many SLGs/orans).  I must admit that my enthusiasm exceeds my knowledge but I genuinely love learning about the brand and history.

I have a quick question re SO’s: has box ever been offered with HSS?  I see the most recent SO offerings do not include it and understand in the past, box has sometimes been obtained as a PO.  I ran across a box kelly sellier with a HSS on a reseller site while googling and was curious as I’ve never seen that before.

Although I’ve not been offered an SO to date, my Hg would be a K28 sellier in box bleu noir or indigo, permabrass .... and possibly verso.  I don’t even know if that’s possible


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

amaretti_ said:


> Long time lurker here - it’s now 4 am and my very first post!  First off, wanted to thank everyone generally for sharing so much advice and knowledge across so many threads (and I’ve read a LOT).  This is an amazing forum.
> 
> I have a small H collection (B25 Sakura, B30 craie, k25 sellier etain, c19 gold, Kelly cut noir and far too many SLGs/orans).  I must admit that my enthusiasm exceeds my knowledge but I genuinely love learning about the brand and history.
> 
> I have a quick question re SO’s: has box ever been offered with HSS?  I see the most recent SO offerings do not include it and understand in the past, box has sometimes been obtained as a PO.  I ran across a box kelly sellier with a HSS on a reseller site while googling and was curious as I’ve never seen that before.
> 
> Although I’ve not been offered an SO to date, my Hg would be a K28 sellier in box bleu noir or indigo, permabrass .... and possibly verso.  I don’t even know if that’s possible



I would love to see that photo. 
In the past Box was definitely PO, quite common in fact, but now it is push offer only, sent from Paris when they have them. At the moment it is unlikely they would offer Box in the near future for SO and the specs of your dream bag is quite difficult to achieve. Your best bet is to search for a very vintage K28 Sellier in Indigo Box which would most likely come with GHW. Permabrass is a recent addition and back then they hardly made PHW as well. I think some recent Sellier K28 have only been offered in Black or RH, I have not seen or heard of a blue one yet. I have a Marine Box 28K Sellier with GHW but that's from 1981. Best of luck!


----------



## Chrismin

I am So very excited ! I am going in for SO next month! I was thinking of K25 retourne chèvre — but I think I read that retourne chèvre is no longer possible !? Can anyone refute/ confirm this ?


----------



## Mayacamas

Today I place my first SO.  I have two Birkins purchased from resellers- one Box Noir and one Barenia Ebene.  I am thinking of doing a warm neutral -gold or caramel or noisette in either Swift or Chevre...

Any advice?

Thank you, M


----------



## acrowcounted

Chrismin said:


> I am So very excited ! I am going in for SO next month! I was thinking of K25 retourne chèvre — but I think I read that retourne chèvre is no longer possible !? Can anyone refute/ confirm this ?


Correct. No chèvre for retourne Kellys. Sellier only.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Chrismin said:


> I am So very excited ! I am going in for SO next month! I was thinking of K25 retourne chèvre — but I think I read that retourne chèvre is no longer possible !? Can anyone refute/ confirm this ?


it's true.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Mayacamas said:


> Today I place my first SO.  I have two Birkins purchased from resellers- one Box Noir and one Barenia Ebene.  I am thinking of doing a warm neutral -gold or caramel or noisette in either Swift or Chevre...
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thank you, M


I love that idea!!! (Noisette in Chevre)


----------



## Chrismin

Oh boy ... ok I’ll have to do some soul searching in terms of my love for chèvre ..





acrowcounted said:


> Correct. No chèvre for retourne Kellys. Sellier only.


----------



## Chrismin

Ok ... atleast I’m prepared emotionally... torn bc I love chèvre but I think retourne will get more use .. wikl have to think on this !


Israeli_Flava said:


> it's true.


----------



## amaretti_

askslam said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I wanted to ask our seasoned Hermes VIPs for their experience. How much purchase history (100k-200k) would it be appropriate to ask your SA that you would be interested in a Special
> order if the opportunity presented itself. I know SA’s usually are suppose to offer you a SO if they deem it’s appropriate based on your purchase history with the store. But wanted to see what one’s purchase history was before a SO was offered. I understand there’s no set rule. Just wanted to get a general idea. Ie spent 100-200k then got offer to place a SO?



Others have answered this already but in case this is of assistance to anyone in Canada, the Hermes in TO does not offer SOs as far as I know.  Gentle asking around my circle hasn’t yielded any positive answers nor have I been although my personal spend has exceeded that.  I will say however that if you’re ever out west, the Calgary store seems to have regular B/K offerings.  One of my girlfriends was offered a black B30 GHW after 4 months (although I’m not sure how much of that was due to the fact that she is married to someone well known).


----------



## amaretti_

periogirl28 said:


> I would love to see that photo.
> In the past Box was definitely PO, quite common in fact, but now it is push offer only, sent from Paris when they have them. At the moment it is unlikely they would offer Box in the near future for SO and the specs of your dream bag is quite difficult to achieve. Your best bet is to search for a very vintage K28 Sellier in Indigo Box which would most likely come with GHW. Permabrass is a recent addition and back then they hardly made PHW as well. I think some recent Sellier K28 have only been offered in Black or RH, I have not seen or heard of a blue one yet. I have a Marine Box 28K Sellier with GHW but that's from 1981. Best of luck!



Sigh I thought as much.  Back to resale sites it is then.  Thank you!  Picture taken but it says upload failed because file could not be written to server


----------



## Bouleke

acrowcounted said:


> Well, I’m in the vast minority of tpf members who don’t care for full-size bags in chevre so for me it would be an easy decision to do a Togo K28 retourne instead (given your current collection). I suspect most other members would say go for the Chevre K28 sellier. Good luck deciding!


I made my décission and placed my order Yesterday. K28 sellier, chèvre BE, brushed palladium hardware, graphite stitching and intérior in caramel. I thought I had to choose a colour of the intérior list but my SA told me I had the opportunity to make my choice out of all the chèvre colours. I did not know this was possible. I’am very happy with my choice!


----------



## DimpleGirl

My SA just offered me my first special order.  I'm thinking of getting a Kelly 20 since this size is so hard to come by and it's my dream size.  Does anyone know if Rose Sakura or Rose Confetti is available for special order this year?  TIA!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

DimpleGirl said:


> My SA just offered me my first special order.  I'm thinking of getting a Kelly 20 since this size is so hard to come by and it's my dream size.  Does anyone know if Rose Sakura or Rose Confetti is available for special order this year?  TIA!



Unfortunately, neither of those colors are available (although many of us wish, especially rose sakura).


----------



## DimpleGirl

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Unfortunately, neither of those colors are available (although many of us wish, especially rose sakura).


Darn, ok.  I'll have to find a different color then.  THanks


----------



## rsen

redhott said:


> I haven't posted in quite a while, but I'm back because today I placed my very first "a la carte" (special order).  It was an experience I thought I would have to wait many years to have, especially considering that my local H boutique is Rodeo Drive.  Blessings on my marvelous SA who only needed to hear one time that I would be interested.  I went with Birkin 30, (clemence or togo, I don't remember) jaune ambre with gold handle, straps, gusset;  brushed gold hw, and inverted (I think that was the term) stitching. I was also told that H is no longer doing the horseshoe stamp or any personalization - too many problems with both those features -- but if I want to add an initial once the bag comes in, the boutique will do that locally. Now the wait begins.


Congrats! I just placed mine in the same location this past sat... I was told it would take about a year to year and half to receive


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Summerof89

DimpleGirl said:


> Darn, ok.  I'll have to find a different color then.  THanks



Rose azalee and Rose lipstick are available if you like those colors


----------



## DimpleGirl

Summerof89 said:


> Rose azalee and Rose lipstick are available if you like those colors


Do you know if I can do bicolor on Kelly 20?  Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

DimpleGirl said:


> Do you know if I can do bicolor on Kelly 20?  Thanks


Yes you can.


----------



## DR2014

acrowcounted said:


> Purely personal preference on the appearance of the leather.


Thank you.


----------



## jd5237

So FSH is willing to ship my HAC home which is so exciting and they just sent me additional photos which just made my heart sink. Turns out the bag doesn’t have a HSS. They confirmed indeed the hardware is BPHW and the leather is BN Togo.

What’s odd is that when I placed the order, all the usual A La Carte paperwork was completed as was the colour swatch box used and the SA and I flipped through the cards to confirm what options are available for the HAC at the time.

Is it common practice to not stamp my bag with a HSS because I was a walk-in and not an existing client at the FSH location?

Is there anything that can be done and can they add the stamp on sinceit hasn’t left FSH yet?


----------



## acrowcounted

jd5237 said:


> So FSH is willing to ship my HAC home which is so exciting and they just sent me additional photos which just made my heart sink. Turns out the bag doesn’t have a HSS. They confirmed indeed the hardware is BPHW and the leather is BN Togo.
> 
> What’s odd is that when I placed the order, all the usual A La Carte paperwork was completed as was the colour swatch box used and the SA and I flipped through the cards to confirm what options are available for the HAC at the time.
> 
> Is it common practice to not stamp my bag with a HSS because I was a walk-in and not an existing client at the FSH location?
> 
> Is there anything that can be done and can they add the stamp on sinceit hasn’t left FSH yet?
> 
> View attachment 5035660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035661


Is the bag a single color or verso? It doesn’t have anything to do with your status at FSH but likely more so with the bag itself. They don’t consider single color bags true “a la carte” orders as they are too similar to standard production (and don’t even allow one to order single color, normal stitching bags during a la carte appointments anymore) and thus it probably didn’t quality for the horseshoe stamp, in their technical definition. Disappointing for sure, but if it didn’t qualify via the artisan, I highly doubt FSH will overrule that and alter the bag.


----------



## jd5237

acrowcounted said:


> Is the bag a single color or verso? It doesn’t have anything to do with your status at FSH but likely more so with the bag itself. They don’t consider single color bags true “a la carte” orders as they are too similar to standard production (and don’t even allow one to order single color, normal stitching bags during a la carte appointments anymore) and thus it probably didn’t quality for the horseshoe stamp, in their technical definition. Disappointing for sure, but if it didn’t qualify via the artisan, I highly doubt FSH will overrule that and alter the bag.



It’s a single colour HAC with brushed hardware and was actually completed a few weeks prior to Navicular’s HAC. His was the same spec except in noir instead of BN but his had an HSS


----------



## luvHermes2

Has anyone been offered an a la carte in London yet? Would love to know and determine whether or not to ask my SA


----------



## acrowcounted

jd5237 said:


> It’s a single colour HAC with brushed hardware and was actually completed a few weeks prior to Navicular’s HAC. His was the same spec except in noir instead of BN but his had an HSS


I guess I’d just ask your point person at FSH then and see what they say. Good luck!


----------



## jd5237

Also, does it look like there are scratches/scuffs on the internal lining?


----------



## periogirl28

jd5237 said:


> Also, does it look like there are scratches/scuffs on the internal lining?
> 
> View attachment 5036404
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036408


I would ask your SA about that (I assume that pic is sent by your SA) and also about the Horseshoe stamp, since the bag is still in Paris?


----------



## jd5237

periogirl28 said:


> I would ask your SA about that (I assume that pic is sent by your SA) and also about the Horseshoe stamp, since the bag is still in Paris?


 
Yeah I’m still waiting for their response. Basically up until the email regarding the HSS and the scuffs the emails were prompt and quick; after the last email, there was radio silence for the rest of the business day in Paris.

I have a feeling they knew of the scratches (if they are) from the beginning because months ago when the bag was first ready, they would only send photos of the exterior and my requests for photos of the interior went unanswered and they would simply change the topic. Even yesterday, I had to ask again before they took photos of the lining.

I had my local SA as well as another SA from abroad take a look at the photos and they said it most definitely looks like a scratch and have never encountered a new bag like this before and that if the a la carte form was filled out, there should be a HSS


----------



## EmilyM111

4.5 months (put order in mid or late November)
Guess my specs were pretty conservative but still...It's Hermes in Warsaw in Poland.


----------



## navicular

acrowcounted said:


> Is the bag a single color or verso? It doesn’t have anything to do with your status at FSH but likely more so with the bag itself. They don’t consider single color bags true “a la carte” orders as they are too similar to standard production (and don’t even allow one to order single color, normal stitching bags during a la carte appointments anymore) and thus it probably didn’t quality for the horseshoe stamp, in their technical definition. Disappointing for sure, but if it didn’t qualify via the artisan, I highly doubt FSH will overrule that and alter the bag.




this isn't true, my SO reveal post is evidence of that. my order was a HAC40 in noir, togo with brushed PHW and came with the HSS stamp

"single colour, normal stitching" was the only option available for HSS HACs for the last many years until the bag was removed entirely from the ala carte list sometime in 2020. One could only customise the hardware -  polished gold, polished palladium, or brushed palladium. I had, at the time, made a request via my SM for an exception to be granted as I'd wanted a gris mouette contrast stitch on the HAC. This request was firmly declined by Paris - the reason given was that the HAC was a "classic, archival piece for Hermes" and so they insisted on "keeping the aesthetic pure". 

Regardless, I'm as confused as JD as to why his HAC40, which was ordered within the constraints imposed on this style, didn't come accordingly stamped. It's one of those mysteries of H..


----------



## fawnhagh

Dear all, 

I noticed there is a lining color called terre cuite which has mostly been used on ostrich leather. Has anyone seen this color in real life as a lining option? It shows a beautiful soft dusty pink on ostrich and I wonder if it would be similar in chevre (I assume lining are all in chevre)?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nymeria

Here's a link I found to an old auction- this shot is the interior chevre, but you can scroll through. I agree a lovely color!
https://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-a...aret-2015pristine-condition12-/a/5244-58132.s


----------



## jd5237

Update from Paris:

“
I have looked into it. 
The order was indeed placed as an “A la carte”. 
However it is possible that the artisans couldn’t make it. 
Indeed, there are only 10 artisans in the world that can make the bag, so it is possible that as the waiting was too long, Hermès tried to find an Haut à courroies that corresponded to your wish. 

I have also asked if it is possible to have the horseshoe stamped, but unfortunately I had a negative answer. 

I have checked the bag’s interior, it looks perfectly fine for me.”


----------



## fawnhagh

nymeria said:


> Here's a link I found to an old auction- this shot is the interior chevre, but you can scroll through. I agree a lovely color!
> https://jewelry.ha.com/itm/luxury-a...aret-2015pristine-condition12-/a/5244-58132.s
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038107


I’m glad to see that the chevre lining looks very close to the color on the ostrich! Thank you very much dear!


----------



## corgimom11

Wow just received word my chevre B30 SO will be in the boutique next week. Seems crazy fast?? My SO order was placed in September 2020.


----------



## corgimom11

I posted in the other thread before I remembered this one existed. I received word from my SA that my chevre B30 SO that was placed in September 2020 is arriving to the boutique next week. That feels wicked crazy fast to me? Not that I am complaining lol.


----------



## QuelleFromage

navicular said:


> this isn't true, my SO reveal post is evidence of that. my order was a HAC40 in noir, togo with brushed PHW and came with the HSS stamp
> 
> "single colour, normal stitching" was the only option available for HSS HACs for the last many years until the bag was removed entirely from the ala carte list sometime in 2020. One could only customise the hardware -  polished gold, polished palladium, or brushed palladium. I had, at the time, made a request via my SM for an exception to be granted as I'd wanted a gris mouette contrast stitch on the HAC. This request was firmly declined by Paris - the reason given was that the HAC was a "classic, archival piece for Hermes" and so they insisted on "keeping the aesthetic pure".
> 
> Regardless, I'm as confused as JD as to why his HAC40, which was ordered within the constraints imposed on this style, didn't come accordingly stamped. It's one of those mysteries of H..


Hermès HACs in single color def come horseshoe stamped. My DH just received one. It's entirely possible this isn't applied consistently. Because H


----------



## QuelleFromage

corgimom11 said:


> Wow just received word my chevre B30 SO will be in the boutique next week. Seems crazy fast?? My SO order was placed in September 2020.


My last chèvre B30 was ordered in May 2019 and arrived in July 2019.


----------



## Perja

QuelleFromage said:


> My last chèvre B30 was ordered in May 2019 and arrived in July 2019.


Thrilling and terrifying at the same time!


----------



## Otis31

corgimom11 said:


> I posted in the other thread before I remembered this one existed. I received word from my SA that my chevre B30 SO that was placed in September 2020 is arriving to the boutique next week. That feels wicked crazy fast to me? Not that I am complaining lol.


That’s wonderful news! I’m considering chevre for my SO, but am worried about the wait time.


----------



## California Dreaming

corgimom11 said:


> I posted in the other thread before I remembered this one existed. I received word from my SA that my chevre B30 SO that was placed in September 2020 is arriving to the boutique next week. That feels wicked crazy fast to me? Not that I am complaining lol.


I placed a chèvre B30 SO in late October 2020.  You have really got my hopes up! What were your specs?  Verso? Multico?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Perja said:


> Thrilling and terrifying at the same time!


You're not kidding! It's more a topic for the other thread, but I picked up an SO in February, placed a new order in April, got that rejected (my SA thought I could order retourné chèvre), placed a new order in May, and that bag came in July. I kinda chilled on bags the rest of the year 
The good news, and on topic, was that I got much more decisive about my orders with good results of bags I love.


----------



## corgimom11

California Dreaming said:


> I placed a chèvre B30 SO in late October 2020.  You have really got my hopes up! What were your specs?  Verso? Multico?



it was a verso. bleu saphir with rouge grenat interior. brushed PHW

guess it is a blue bag year for me between this one and in my avatar.


----------



## QuelleFromage

California Dreaming said:


> I placed a chèvre B30 SO in late October 2020.  You have really got my hopes up! What were your specs?  Verso? Multico?


My chèvre B30 last year took under 10 weeks. Placed in May, arrived in mid-July. Earlier that year I picked up a chèvre K that had taken a year and a half. So you never know.
Edited: this was 2019, not last year, obviously as many stores were closed. I have wiped 2020 from my memory


----------



## duggi84

jd5237 said:


> So FSH is willing to ship my HAC home which is so exciting and they just sent me additional photos which just made my heart sink. Turns out the bag doesn’t have a HSS. They confirmed indeed the hardware is BPHW and the leather is BN Togo.
> 
> What’s odd is that when I placed the order, all the usual A La Carte paperwork was completed as was the colour swatch box used and the SA and I flipped through the cards to confirm what options are available for the HAC at the time.
> 
> Is it common practice to not stamp my bag with a HSS because I was a walk-in and not an existing client at the FSH location?
> 
> Is there anything that can be done and can they add the stamp on sinceit hasn’t left FSH yet?
> 
> View attachment 5035660
> 
> 
> View attachment 5035661





navicular said:


> this isn't true, my SO reveal post is evidence of that. my order was a HAC40 in noir, togo with brushed PHW and came with the HSS stamp
> 
> "single colour, normal stitching" was the only option available for HSS HACs for the last many years until the bag was removed entirely from the ala carte list sometime in 2020. One could only customise the hardware -  polished gold, polished palladium, or brushed palladium. I had, at the time, made a request via my SM for an exception to be granted as I'd wanted a gris mouette contrast stitch on the HAC. This request was firmly declined by Paris - the reason given was that the HAC was a "classic, archival piece for Hermes" and so they insisted on "keeping the aesthetic pure".
> 
> Regardless, I'm as confused as JD as to why his HAC40, which was ordered within the constraints imposed on this style, didn't come accordingly stamped. It's one of those mysteries of H..



So I had a thought here on this, and my apologies to everyone if going back off-topic for a moment, but may be relevant to this thread (moderators chastise me if necessary!):

Our SA has specifically referred to Special Order (SO) and A La Carte in separate contexts.  From this and things I've read here on the forum and elsewhere, I believe that, while an SO is a form of A La Carte, not all A La Carte orders are Special Orders [insert SAT joke here].  I believe that @navicular was offered an SO, which is why their bag has the HSS, but @jd5237 was offered an A La Carte order, which would not qualify for an HSS.  The A La Carte order process is actually much broader than just the items you see on the typical Special Order items sheets (I believe you can order _nearly_ _anything_ A La Carte, if given the opportunity).


----------



## SpicyTuna13

@QuelleFromage 

Have you received the SO you’ve been waiting a few years for? If my memory serves me right (and it very well may not), a while back you were at one point waiting for 3 years-ish.....


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SpicyTuna13

duggi84 said:


> So I had a thought here on this, and my apologies to everyone if going back off-topic for a moment, but may be relevant to this thread (moderators chastise me if necessary!):
> 
> Our SA has specifically referred to Special Order (SO) and A La Carte in separate contexts.  From this and things I've read here on the forum and elsewhere, I believe that, while an SO is a form of A La Carte, not all A La Carte orders are Special Orders [insert SAT joke here].  I believe that @navicular was offered an SO, which is why their bag has the HSS, but @jd5237 was offered an A La Carte order, which would not qualify for an HSS.  The A La Carte order process is actually much broader than just the items you see on the typical Special Order items sheets (I believe you can order _nearly_ _anything_ A La Carte, if given the opportunity).



Not sure.

I call it SO. In fact, when I’ve called it an SO, my SA often replies with “what?”. My SA goes between calling it a “RAC” order vs. an “A la Carte” order. Regardless, I’ve always had a HSS on my bags up to this point.


----------



## Mayacamas

Dear TPF'ers

I am considering a SO'ing a Kelly bag.  I have had Birkins since 2008, but this will be my first SO and Kelly is a new bag consideration for me.  While I do admire most of the Hermes colors, I was thinking that as a a first Kelly bag it may be wise to start with black...

For context, I only have 6 bags.  One ebene Barenia B35, and one burgundy Ostrich Prada tote, and the four black bags are very different- one box B, one VBH tote with green snake trim, one LV chain (a Chanel surrogate) and one LV lady bag

Question:  is there such a thing as too many black bags?   I think having a black Kelly is the right way to go (with a color like a hot pink, red, or green lining) but I thought I'd ask all of your opinions.  I feel very handbag satisfied (especially after the Kelly,) so it would be unlikely I'd purchase more.

Thank you
Maya


----------



## img

I have several black bags but I love them all because they serve different functions:

Chanel Medium Flap
Chanel WOC
Dior Lady
Hermes Evelyne

I’m actually buying a Bolide 31 right now with my SA and it’s black!! I would also like to add a Black Evelyne TPM.  Sooo, I don’t think you can have too many black bags!


----------



## netinvader

No such thing as too many black bags. Do it!


----------



## madamelizaking

Never.


----------



## bagnut1

Nope.  Black goes with everything and since you are so disciplined about the size of your collection you will be fine with a black K.  It is a killer!


----------



## luckyadanosii

Not at all! Carry what you like. Black is a timeless color


----------



## nymeria

duggi84 said:


> So I had a thought here on this, and my apologies to everyone if going back off-topic for a moment, but may be relevant to this thread (moderators chastise me if necessary!):
> 
> Our SA has specifically referred to Special Order (SO) and A La Carte in separate contexts.  From this and things I've read here on the forum and elsewhere, I believe that, while an SO is a form of A La Carte, not all A La Carte orders are Special Orders [insert SAT joke here].  I believe that @navicular was offered an SO, which is why their bag has the HSS, but @jd5237 was offered an A La Carte order, which would not qualify for an HSS.  The A La Carte order process is actually much broader than just the items you see on the typical Special Order items sheets (*I believe you can order nearly anything A La Carte, if given the opportunity).*


Mods- please delete or move to appropriate thread- just a clarification
I could easily be mistaken, but I was under the impression that SO and "A La Carte" are used interchangeably ( at least by my SA!).
Yes, you can in theory, design and order almost anything you would want- this would be considered a(n) Horizon order. Again, I could be wrong, but while you certainly do need to asked to do an SO, a Horizon order is something you can create at any time ( Don't think you need an invitation to spend THAT much $$$  ).


----------



## inverved

You can never have too many black bags.


----------



## tlilrascal

I don't think you can have too many black bags if they serve difference occasions. I love colorful bags, but over time, I've realized my hesitancy to use light color bags when I'm wearing jeans (fear of color transfer), so they tend to be in my closet and not as well loved. I recently sold them and replaced them with black bags I didn't buy back then. Black goes with everything and is just classic. Best of luck with your decision.


----------



## balthus

Absolutely not! I look at other colors but rarely pull the trigger except for fun and inexpensive nags.


----------



## blisskimmie

I just got my black B30 today after being offered black three times. I always passed and took the seasonal colors but always had black in the back of my mind. It’s such a classic carefree color!


----------



## Fabfashion

Can never have too many black bags. So classic. Are you thinking GHW or PHW?


----------



## hermesgeek

You can never have too many black bags for sure. Go for it!


----------



## bergafer3

Never! The limit does not exist


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Mayacamas

I am thinking...
Noir chèvre, rouge grenat interior, rose gold hardware...
Not that I have given it a lot of thought...


----------



## acrowcounted

Mayacamas said:


> I am thinking...
> Noir chèvre, rouge grenat interior, rose gold hardware...
> Not that I have given it a lot of thought...


Unfortunately, Rose Gold Hardware is not available for Kelly bags. Just FYI.


----------



## *SL*

Never too many black bags, especially if they serve different purposes and look different!

I have: Black K28 togo retourne shw, Black B25 togo rghw, Black chanel m/l caviar flap shw, Black jige swift, Black epsom evelyne tpm


----------



## Mayacamas

acrowcounted said:


> Unfortunately, Rose Gold Hardware is not available for Kelly bags. Just FYI.


Thank you for letting me know.  I will chose gold then.


----------



## Dreaming Big

Black chevre is divine. I would do it.


----------



## RAAAAV

I have a croc SO still pending from November and am about to place another. Anyone have any idea about the wait time for exotic SO.


----------



## jd5237

FSH got back to me, they told me that they aren't able to add the HSS but are willing to stamp the HAC with the lucky charms.

Anyone know approximately the locations where it can be stamped - is it only immediately to the left of the Hermes heat stamp or any of the locations where the initials embossing is allowed?


----------



## Angelian

jd5237 said:


> FSH got back to me, they told me that they aren't able to add the HSS but are willing to stamp the HAC with the lucky charms.
> 
> Anyone know approximately the locations where it can be stamped - is it only immediately to the left of the Hermes heat stamp or any of the locations where the initials embossing is allowed?



You should ask your contact at FSH, didn’t (s)he disclose? For every bag there are specific positions where it is allowed. (To the left of the H heat stamp isn’t an option, because that’s where the horse shoe stamp goes.) As a HAC isn’t part of the à la carte bags (anymore), they should be able to tell you where. Good luck and congrats on your HAC.


----------



## jd5237

Thanks, still awaiting for their reply.

Do you know if anyone here ended up stamping their bags with the lucky charms and if I recall correctly, they stopped offering those stamps and it's only back to initials in 2021 right?


----------



## acrowcounted

jd5237 said:


> Thanks, still awaiting for their reply.
> 
> Do you know if anyone here ended up stamping their bags with the lucky charms and if I recall correctly, they stopped offering those stamps and it's only back to initials in 2021 right?


There have been varying reports on this. Suspect it may have to do with the exact bag model ordered. Many people who have placed a la cartes this past week have reported still being allowed to select a lucky symbol so I think we will see a mixed bag come deliveries.


----------



## jd5237

Since there are reports that the stamps are located at the flagship locations and some are saying that bags can be stamped after they arrive, are the symbols only available to SO's or anyone who wants initials stamped are allowed to have the symbols as well


----------



## acrowcounted

jd5237 said:


> Since there are reports that the stamps are located at the flagship locations and some are saying that bags can be stamped after they arrive, are the symbols only available to SO's or anyone who wants initials stamped are allowed to have the symbols as well


That’s another point up for contention, though I’ve yet to see a bag that wasn’t an a la carte (ie one without a horseshoe stamp) have the lucky symbols stamping...


----------



## Angelian

jd5237 said:


> Thanks, still awaiting for their reply.
> 
> Do you know if anyone here ended up stamping their bags with the lucky charms and if I recall correctly, they stopped offering those stamps and it's only back to initials in 2021 right?


 
Only one person here said she heard that from her SA and that’s only the one and only time I’ve seen it mentioned anywhere. I have seen some 2021 à la cartes with the lucky stamp on social media. Don’t see why in general (except like perhaps bag model ordered like @acrowcounted said) they would have problems with any stamp. They are doing it on the personalized Calvi and Bastia now too without issues or scratching that option, including the HSS. Unless I hear otherwise from my SA, I trust mine will arrive with the lucky stamp.



jd5237 said:


> Since there are reports that the stamps are located at the flagship locations and some are saying that bags can be stamped after they arrive, are the symbols only available to SO's or anyone who wants initials stamped are allowed to have the symbols as well



Suggest you ask your contact on this as well. Like @acrowcounted haven’t seen any other non-à la carte bag or other leather item with a symbol stamp, while there was lots of talk of people wanting it done. Is it a courtesy and kind gesture towards you, because you ordered through the process, yet in the end it isn’t an à la carte as they sourced it elsewhere? Or is it an option open to everyone and anything? FSH can only answer you with a definitive answer, here it’s rumors or guesses on this topic.


----------



## jd5237

Basically, what they said was "This is a very exceptional service we are doing for you, you are the only one that has received this service offer for now."

However, for the part they're saying "you are the only one...", I'm not sure if they are referring to the fact that 1) I'm the only one who has had this courtesy extended, 2) If the symbols have been discontinued as per what some individuals have stated 3) that this is the only HAC to be stamped (since no SO HAC in 2020 but symbols if I recall were only offered in 2020 onwards)

Nonetheless, it's a very generous courtesy they are offering


----------



## Angelian

jd5237 said:


> Basically, what they said was "This is a very exceptional service we are doing for you, you are the only one that has received this service offer for now."
> 
> However, for the part they're saying "you are the only one...", I'm not sure if they are referring to the fact that 1) I'm the only one who has had this courtesy extended, 2) If the symbols have been discontinued as per what some individuals have stated 3) that this is the only HAC to be stamped (since no SO HAC in 2020 but symbols if I recall were only offered in 2020 onwards)
> 
> Nonetheless, it's a very generous courtesy they are offering



I agree, very generous courtesy, either way. 
And yes symbols only offered since this current (nearly ending) round for À La Carte 2021 since September 2020.
Enjoy your long awaited bag with exceptional lucky symbol!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

SpicyTuna13 said:


> @QuelleFromage
> 
> Have you received the SO you’ve been waiting a few years for? If my memory serves me right (and it very well may not), a while back you were at one point waiting for 3 years-ish.....


Theoretically it's still in the system, but I was offered another order to make up for the fact that no one really knows . At this point (I've lost track of how long it's been) the SA I placed it with in Paris now works at Cartier and the specs (if I even remember them correctly, but I THINK it's a 32) are different to what I'd order today, so I'm not worried about it. If it comes it comes


----------



## kelly7heaven

I am so excited, I have finally ordered my first SO   

Birkin 25 Sellier
Etain
Epsom
Rosegold
Contrast Stitching Naturel
Interior Anemone


Now I am very curious how long I have to wait for this treasure.


----------



## netinvader

jd5237 said:


> Basically, what they said was "This is a very exceptional service we are doing for you, you are the only one that has received this service offer for now."
> 
> However, for the part they're saying "you are the only one...", I'm not sure if they are referring to the fact that 1) I'm the only one who has had this courtesy extended, 2) If the symbols have been discontinued as per what some individuals have stated 3) that this is the only HAC to be stamped (since no SO HAC in 2020 but symbols if I recall were only offered in 2020 onwards)
> 
> Nonetheless, it's a very generous courtesy they are offering



I was offered those stamps on any leather product that has a flat surface.

This was mentioned when I was getting my clochette stamped on my B25. And again when I brought in my Ulysse notebook to match.

I didn’t like any of them so I opted out and stuck with a single “G”.


----------



## Nerja

jd5237 said:


> Thanks, still awaiting for their reply.
> 
> Do you know if anyone here ended up stamping their bags with the lucky charms and if I recall correctly, they stopped offering those stamps and it's only back to initials in 2021 right?


I made an À la carte order last week.  The lucky symbol that I selected will go on the clochette.  I’m afraid I cannot recall the other locations on the bag where they are permitted.  Edited to add that @netinvader mentions any flat surface in his post above.


----------



## Poohbeary

kelly7heaven said:


> I am so excited, I have finally ordered my first SO
> 
> Birkin 25 Sellier
> Etain
> Epsom
> Rosegold
> Contrast Stitching Naturel
> Interior Anemone
> 
> 
> Now I am very curious how long I have to wait for this treasure.


I also placed my first SO for Birkin 25 Sellier in Epsom ❤️ Very excited and hopefully it won’t be too long.


----------



## DimpleGirl

I placed my first SO last saturday.  The director submitted the order on the same day and the order has already been accepted.  Now I want to change the strap length (I ordered a Kelly 20).  Do you know that is still possible?


----------



## acrowcounted

DimpleGirl said:


> I placed my first SO last saturday.  The director submitted the order on the same day and the order has already been accepted.  Now I want to change the strap length (I ordered a Kelly 20).  Do you know that is still possible?


It is not possible. Once it is submitted to Paris, it is locked in.


----------



## Summerof89

May I ask a question about the lucky charms.

when I did my SO back in Nov 2020, my SM told me that I did not need to choose my lucky charm at the time of completing my SO, apparently it's something I need to add when my SO arrives then the bag will be sent somewhere to be stamped. Does this sound normal? I thought the bag would be stamped in Paris before sending her out all the way to Australia.


----------



## acrowcounted

Summerof89 said:


> May I ask a question about the lucky charms.
> 
> when I did my SO back in Nov 2020, my SM told me that I did not need to choose my lucky charm at the time of completing my SO, apparently it's something I need to add when my SO arrives then the bag will be sent somewhere to be stamped. Does this sound normal? I thought the bag would be stamped in Paris before sending her out all the way to Australia.


The Lucky Symbol stamps are included in the a la carte kit and included on the paperwork because they are supposed to be chosen and submitted as part of the definition of the order and stamped by the original artisan in Paris. There are varying reports of whether it can be done after the fact. Some say it is possible but we have yet to see an example of when such was actually done. Only time will tell for sure.


----------



## Summerof89

acrowcounted said:


> The Lucky Symbol stamps are included in the a la carte kit and included on the paperwork because they are supposed to be chosen and submitted as part of the definition of the order and stamped by the original artisan in Paris. There are varying reports of whether it can be done after the fact. Some say it is possible but we have yet to see an example of when such was actually done. Only time will tell for sure.


thank you for the detailed response, I will write an email to my SA asking for clarification, although it may be too late to add it now but she told me not to include it at the time, damn!


----------



## DimpleGirl

acrowcounted said:


> It is not possible. Once it is submitted to Paris, it is locked in.


I thought so.  Thank you!


----------



## netinvader

Summerof89 said:


> thank you for the detailed response, I will write an email to my SA asking for clarification, although it may be too late to add it now but she told me not to include it at the time, damn!


This can be added later by the in-store artisan if your local store has one.


----------



## netinvader

Nerja said:


> I made an À la carte order last week.  The lucky symbol that I selected will go on the clochette.  I’m afraid I cannot recall the other locations on the bag where they are permitted.  Edited to add that @netinvader mentions any flat surface in his post above.


There weren’t any restrictions called out on my B25 or any of the accessories. But they did suggest common locations such as the flap, below the Hermès Paris stamp or on the clochette.

I even asked if they would do a stamp on my rodeo’s saddle and they said yes.


----------



## Summerof89

netinvader said:


> This can be added later by the in-store artisan if your local store has one.


We just asked and apparently our SM said that once the SO bag arrives, should the client wishes to add the lucky symbols the store will then resend the bag back to Paris for re-stamping which may take up to 6 months. Sigh at this point I just may not bother with the process.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Summerof89 said:


> We just asked and apparently our SM said that once the SO bag arrives, should the client wishes to add the lucky symbols the store will then resend the bag back to Paris for re-stamping which may take up to months. Sigh at this point I just may not bother with the process.



Does NY no longer do the special symbol stamping? When I placed my SO in November 2020,  I wanted to add the shooting star symbol, but my SA insisted that she couldn’t request a special symbol when she put in the order. It can be added when the bag comes in. I was not convinced because based on what I read here, everyone else seemed to be able to request that special symbol if they wanted to when they placed the order around that time. My SA said they could just send the bag to NY for that special stamp, but if it has be sent back to Paris and takes months I’m not sure I’d still want to do that..


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## netinvader

Summerof89 said:


> We just asked and apparently our SM said that once the SO bag arrives, should the client wishes to add the lucky symbols the store will then resend the bag back to Paris for re-stamping which may take up to 6 months. Sigh at this point I just may not bother with the process.


Interesting they must not have the stamps in-store. I know they’ve been slow to trickle in.

You’re right tho, probably not worth it.

You could spend those months enjoying your fabulous bag and having countless adventures instead.


----------



## mugenprincess

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Does NY no longer do the special symbol stamping? When I placed my SO in November 2020,  I wanted to add the shooting star symbol, but my SA insisted that she couldn’t request a special symbol when she put in the order. It can be added when the bag comes in. I was not convinced because based on what I read here, everyone else seemed to be able to request that special symbol if they wanted to when they placed the order around that time. My SA said they could just send the bag to NY for that special stamp, but if it has be sent back to Paris and takes months I’m not sure I’d still want to do that..


When I made my SO in October I also mentioned I wanted to add a special symbol but my SM told me to wait till the bag comes in just in case I don't like it when it comes. And if I still want to stamp it, they can send it to the nearest boutique that can stamp, which is Beverly Hills for me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

In my 12 yrs experience shopping with several different US boutiques, the SO process (including stamping) is based on protocols the SD establishes. Some SDs will allow stamping requests when submitting the SO to Paris and others do not. I have experienced both scenarios. I also had a dear friend have her SO clouchette stamped when her SO was placed and when the SO arrived, the colors were not what she requested. Like not even close... the colors were different than she requested (like instead of a gold exterior, it was green or something); however, the clouchette arrived stamped with her initials. The SD called her to collect the bag but when she saw the bag she didn't want it. At the same time, even though it wasn't the specs she ordered, she felt pressure to buy bc the clouchette was personalized and the SA was like "...but it has your initials on it and we can't sell to someone else. It's made for you." We all know how that story goes..... making her feel bad because of the drama.

So at the end of the day, it may be inconvenient to get the bag stamped after the fact, but if for whatever reason you decline the bag, at least the boutique can sell it right away without the dreaded H drama.


----------



## netinvader

Israeli_Flava said:


> In my 12 yrs experience shopping with several different US boutiques, the SO process (including stamping) is based on protocols the SD establishes. Some SDs will allow stamping requests when submitting the SO to Paris and others do not. I have experienced both scenarios. I also had a dear friend have her SO clouchette stamped when her SO was placed and when the SO arrived, the colors were not what she requested. Like not even close... the colors were different than she requested (like instead of a gold exterior, it was green or something); however, the clouchette arrived stamped with her initials. The SD called her to collect the bag but when she saw the bag she didn't want it. At the same time, even though it wasn't the specs she ordered, she felt pressure to buy bc the clouchette was personalized and the SA was like "...but it has your initials on it and we can't sell to someone else. It's made for you." We all know how that story goes..... making her feel bad because of the drama.
> 
> So at the end of the day, it may be inconvenient to get the bag stamped after the fact, but if for whatever reason you decline the bag, at least the boutique can sell it right away without the dreaded H drama.


Really great points @Israeli_Flava —Thanks for sharing those examples.


----------



## California Dreaming

corgimom11 said:


> it was a verso. bleu saphir with rouge grenat interior. brushed PHW
> 
> guess it is a blue bag year for me between this one and in my avatar.


Wow, ours are very similar.  Mine is a B30 Bleu Indigo Chevre with Bleu Saphir interior with BPH.  Hope mine comes equally fast!


----------



## EmilyM111

Update on mine, was told it was put in the system a month later so around 3 months


----------



## CTLover

Off topic.  How does one get offered a SO??  Is there a way to ask?


----------



## Meta

CTLover said:


> Off topic.  How does one get offered a SO??  Is there a way to ask?


This is a common question on this thread (including variant here, here and here ). HTH.


----------



## EmilyM111

CTLover said:


> Off topic.  How does one get offered a SO??  Is there a way to ask?


Guess depends on the location. I'm in a location with small H store and pretty new so established myself quickly as a good customer, iI live in the same town so am able to come often and be remembered. My SA offered me but I never asked (and never dreamt), he knows me well from previous life and knows how obsessed I am with the brand. However, my friend was super intense and literally bothered her SA every time (she's a sweet girl and liked in the store so got away with that) and eventually they succumbed. She just asked something like 'I would love to have a la carte, it's the only bag I want from you'.
I assume in other stores with more competition it's not as easy as here.


----------



## cclv.1

Hello! My SA has given me the opportunity to special order a bag next season. Does next season’s special order start around August/September? (he told me that’s when I can place the order) When will color swatches for next season come out? Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

cclv.1 said:


> Hello! My SA has given me the opportunity to special order a bag next season. Does next season’s special order start around August/September? (he told me that’s when I can place the order) When will color swatches for next season come out? Thanks!


If I were you, I would ask your SA to let you know the minute you can place the order and then to show you the whole list of options from the special box - colours, linings, stitch, leathers, styles and whether the special stamps can still be placed. We are counting on you to update us here. Congrats! Thank you so much!


----------



## cclv.1

periogirl28 said:


> If I were you, I would ask your SA to let you know the minute you can place the order and then to show you the whole list of options from the special box - colours, linings, stitch, leathers, styles and whether the special stamps can still be placed. We are counting on you to update us here. Congrats! Thank you so much!


Will do! I was able to look at this season’s color swatches recently, and I fell in love with craie and bleu electrique! Hopefully those two colors will be available next season.


----------



## ayala_jessica

Hello! I have the opportunity to custom order a Birkin 30 (size, leather, interior and exterior and piping colours as well as hardware). Size 30 is perfect for me. My dilemma is colour and leather. My collection comprises 3 Lindy 30 in TC: BE, gris T and bleu orage. A Lindy 30 in evercolor in ultraviolet and a Lindy 26 in grizzly and swift café ébène. I also have an Halzan 31 in TC sauge and a jypsiere 28 in swift indigo interior orange poppy. My heart vascillates between swift but I know how delicate it is, chevre Mysore or Togo. But if you have any other suggestion of leather I am all ears . Color wise, I was thinking gris perle, étain, colvert, vert Bosphore or a pop colour such as bougainviller or rouge de cœur. I would very gladly get your thoughts and suggestions for my quest. Many thanks!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Globetrotter said:


> Just placed my SO today and now the waiting begins! I chose a Mini Kelly in black chèvre with Rouge de Coeur lining and permabrass hardware


That sounds incredible!


----------



## demicouture

I was very unexpectedly offered an à la carte bag and have an appointment in a couple of days!! Is the colour chart in post 6662 accurate?
I feel the colours are somewhat restricting and am very confused as to the decision...
Any more info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## lulilu

Swift, togo and chevre are such different leathers.  And take color differently.  I suggest looking at the SO threads and other threads around the forum to get a feel for it.

Two comments:  swift is not at all delicate, and chevre is only available by SO, which is why it is often chosen.


----------



## acrowcounted

demicouture said:


> I was very unexpectedly offered an à la carte bag and have an appointment in a couple of days!! Is the colour chart in post 6662 accurate?
> I feel the colours are somewhat restricting and am very confused as to the decision...
> Any more info is greatly appreciated.


A more complete set of info is given on post 7532 here. I’ve requested the thread title be updated accordingly.


----------



## demicouture

acrowcounted said:


> A more complete set of info is given on post 7532 here. I’ve requested the thread title be updated accordingly.



Thank you so much!
It seems the colour chart is the same one everywhere. Is it possible that some stores offer additional colours? I think I saw someone post (on YouTube) quite an array of leather samples of a variety of pinks which do not show on this colour chart?


----------



## acrowcounted

demicouture said:


> Thank you so much!
> It seems the colour chart is the same one everywhere. Is it possible that some stores offer additional colours? I think I saw someone post (on YouTube) quite an array of leather samples of a variety of pinks which do not show on this colour chart?


Nope this is the one and only list. The box of leathers may have samples of a full range of colors but only the ones on the paperwork are available as selections for this year.


----------



## demicouture

acrowcounted said:


> Nope this is the one and only list. The box of leathers may have samples of a full range of colors but only the ones on the paperwork are available as selections for this year.


That's good to know, thanks so much.
Now to pick the perfect combo


----------



## ayala_jessica

surfer said:


> Thanks so much. The more I see Gris perle the more I like it


I feel the same. when I saw it in store (in Togo) in thought it was too light but actually it is a very versatile colour. I love it in Mysore. Also I think in chèvre it may be less prone to colour transfer.


----------



## Otis31

demicouture said:


> Thank you so much!
> It seems the colour chart is the same one everywhere. Is it possible that some stores offer additional colours? I think I saw someone post (on YouTube) quite an array of leather samples of a variety of pinks which do not show on this colour chart?


I placed my SO yesterday and the most recent color chart listed in the forum is accurate.  I was also given the option to have one of the lucky charm stamps.  I chose to have it placed on the clochette.


----------



## HBfan81

acrowcounted said:


> A more complete set of info is given on post 7532 here. I’ve requested the thread title be updated accordingly.


Thanks you so much. I am curious, the color chart available for S.O. change every year them? I guess some colors go out and some in, but most are always same?


----------



## jd5237

Hmm, really interesting now...FSH said they will try to have it stamped where the HSS would normally would go rather than where the initials are normally permitted


----------



## ayala_jessica

Still debating colours and leathers for BK 30:
- Mysore gris perle / interior bleu brighton or colvert or bougainvillier/ brushed PHW
- Swift or Togo gris asphalte / interior Bougainviller/ PBHW
- Swift or Togo gris étain / interior gris perle or Bougainviller / RGHW or brushed GHW

Happy to have your views ! I love swift but is it holding its shape in a Birkin ?
Many thanks !


----------



## Bag_lover2689

I placed my SO yesterday. I always thought I knew what I wanted but changed my mind lol difficult doing it virtually but that was the only option here in the U.K.  

I’ve gone for 
Birkin 25
Mysore leather 
Magnolia -outside 
Bleu zillege - inside 
Bleu nuit stitching 
Brushed palladium hardware 

now to wait for it to arrive


----------



## ibeblessed

I just got offered to place my first SO.  I go in next week debating on a Kelly25 sellier or a B25 wondering do you guys know if B Sellier is a option?  That would be so tempting.


----------



## nymeria

ibeblessed said:


> I just got offered to place my first SO.  I go in next week debating on a Kelly25 sellier or a B25 wondering do you guys know if B Sellier is a option?  That would be so tempting.


Take a look at post #7532 Here you go There you can see all the options of bags, leathers, colors and stitching. Note- You can only choose a interior color from the list, not from the colors for exterior and it does appear that not all the interior colors ( for a verso option) are listed ( cut off at bottom)
And yes, B sellier is an option as far as I can see, only in epsom.
Have a wonderful time!


----------



## ACTRESS

I posted a question in the wrong thread. Sorry


----------



## TheBagLady20

Anyone know if you can special order any bag?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## demicouture

I just thought of this, do you pay a deposit whilst placing the order?
Thank you


----------



## kittynui

Hi, do you have any idea when will the list of colors of a la carte will be up for next year/ season? Is it august?


----------



## demicouture

demicouture said:


> I just thought of this, do you pay a deposit whilst placing the order?
> Thank you



I guess I can reply to myself 
I knew you didn't have to until I saw a YouTube video which said you had to apparently pay a deposit which seemed very strange, and rightly so, I placed my order without obviously having to pay anything


----------



## BalLVLover

Rose Extreme Mini Kelly II w/ Gris Pearle interior and GHW
Ordered 2/8/20 arrived yesterday.


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

demicouture said:


> I just thought of this, do you pay a deposit whilst placing the order?
> Thank you


Depends on location. Not in US but in some other countries, yes


----------



## corgimom11

Shes hereeee. Also a Z stamp bag, very surprising.


----------



## CocoLover27

My SA just texted me that I can come in next week for my special order bag.
I’m so excited , it will be my first special order bag . I can’t decide between a mini Kelly or B30. Any suggestions pls .


----------



## demicouture

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> Depends on location. Not in US but in some other countries, yes



I see, I had no idea. In France they don't take deposits either then from own experience.


----------



## WKN

corgimom11 said:


> Shes hereeee. Also a Z stamp bag, very surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047088


Heartiest congratulations! I'm such a sucker for anything chevre and I get extremely happy (but also envious) for people who manage to get anything chevre. I'm going to do my à la carte bag today and this gives me some inspiration! Wear her in good health.


----------



## Culoucou

CocoLover27 said:


> My SA just texted me that I can come in next week for my special order bag.
> I’m so excited , it will be my first special order bag . I can’t decide between a mini Kelly or B30. Any suggestions pls .



Mini K. do something really amazing!
You can get a B30 in store a lot easier than a mini K.


----------



## Summerof89

Culoucou said:


> Mini K. do something really amazing!
> You can get a B30 in store a lot easier than a mini K.


+ 1, MKII is so hard to get in store


----------



## momoc

demicouture said:


> I just thought of this, do you pay a deposit whilst placing the order?
> Thank you


It depends on where you are in the world. Some countries yes some no.


----------



## momoc

ibeblessed said:


> I just got offered to place my first SO.  I go in next week debating on a Kelly25 sellier or a B25 wondering do you guys know if B Sellier is a option?  That would be so tempting.



B Sellier is an option! New from this season too.


----------



## raradarling

Hi all,

Is the SO list of colours in post #7532 the same as the list of colours currently available directly the boutique this season? My SA asked about my Wishlist for this year and which colours I’m interested in (not as a SO). I am not sure where to find out what colours are on offer this year and wondered if I can use the SO colours list? I read the “My Offers 2021” thread to see what colours were being offered directly from the boutiques and I saw colours being offered that don’t appear on the SO 2021 list. So now I’m confused!

TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

raradarling said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is the SO list of colours in post #7532 the same as the list of colours currently available directly the boutique this season? My SA asked about my Wishlist for this year and which colours I’m interested in (not as a SO). I am not sure where to find out what colours are on offer this year and wondered if I can use the SO colours list? I read the “My Offers 2021” thread to see what colours were being offered directly from the boutiques and I saw colours being offered that don’t appear on the SO 2021 list. So now I’m confused!
> 
> TIA!


They are completely independent.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

CocoLover27 said:


> My SA just texted me that I can come in next week for my special order bag.
> I’m so excited , it will be my first special order bag . I can’t decide between a mini Kelly or B30. Any suggestions pls .


I'll be contrarian and say that a B30 is more daily useful. Mini Kellys are awesome, but I (personally) don't like the way such a small bag looks in multico, and in verso it's harder to see it's a special order. With a B30 you can see immediately that the bag is an SO.


----------



## Mayacamas

corgimom11 said:


> Shes hereeee. Also a Z stamp bag, very surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047088


----------



## Mayacamas

corgimom11 said:


> Shes hereeee. Also a Z stamp bag, very surprising.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047088


Could you please upload a photo of the lining? I believe you said it was rouge grenat?
Thank you!


----------



## raradarling

acrowcounted said:


> They are completely independent.


Thank you!


----------



## Skej

QuelleFromage said:


> I'll be contrarian and say that a B30 is more daily useful. Mini Kellys are awesome, but I (personally) don't like the way such a small bag looks in multico, and in verso it's harder to see it's a special order. With a B30 you can see immediately that the bag is an SO.


Why does it need to be immediately apparent that the bag is customised?


----------



## ayala_jessica

Got my appointment for my SO on Friday I am sooo excited!

Still haven’t made my mind between Chevre Gris Perle or Togo Asphalte or Etain. What would you recommend? 

Is Etain part of the permanent collection ?


----------



## acrowcounted

ayala_jessica said:


> Is Etain part of the permanent collection ?


I’d argue it’s a classic color; second only to noir and gold. That being said, there is still no guarantee that it will be on any given SO list in any specific leather in the future.


----------



## demicouture

ayala_jessica said:


> Got my appointment for my SO on Friday I am sooo excited!
> 
> Still haven’t made my mind between Chevre Gris Perle or Togo Asphalte or Etain. What would you recommend?
> 
> Is Etain part of the permanent collection ?



I personally love the Gris Asphalte because I love the warm taupe-y tone of it. And it is a good compromise between Etain and Gris Perle... just my personal opinion.  whatever you choose I am sure it will be a great choice.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Skej said:


> Why does it need to be immediately apparent that the bag is customised?


It doesn't. None of mine are immediately apparent. But it is one of the aspects that is different between the B30 and Sellier Mini K, so I mentioned it in answer to the question that was asked.


----------



## ayala_jessica

acrowcounted said:


> I’d argue it’s a classic color; second only to noir and gold. That being said, there is still no guarantee that it will be on any given SO list in any specific leather in the future.



Many thanks, accrowcounted, this is good to know.



demicouture said:


> I personally love the Gris Asphalte because I love the warm taupe-y tone of it. And it is a good compromise between Etain and Gris Perle... just my personal opinion.  whatever you choose I am sure it will be a great choice.



I fully agree, a very beautiful colour, in the middle and likely more versatile than GP, although GP is stunning in chevre


----------



## zohra21

luvHermes2 said:


> Hello lovelies, do anyone know if first round of a la carte will be offered in London this year? Or are we just getting the second round in October?


I’ve just been offered a la carte. Will be placing my order in couple of hours


----------



## zohra21

zohra21 said:


> I’ve just been offered a la carte. Will be placing my order in couple of hours


I am so confused what colours to choose. I am thinking of b25 in two tones. Any advice for me please?  I have a video call in two hours


----------



## demicouture

zohra21 said:


> I am so confused what colours to choose. I am thinking of b25 in two tones. Any advice for me please?  I have a video call in two hours



It really depends your preference. The 2 tone inside/outside option is the one most recommended as you will not tire of the colour you choose. Personally that is the option I went for.
I picked the outside colour a colour that makes my heart flutter and that I will easily match with my wardrobe and the inside I picked a fun popping colour I wish I would have picked for the outside... but didn't.. if that makes sense.  
I was offered the stitches to be the opposing colours but went for tonal stitching to really make the bag as easy as possible for myself.

Whatever you choose, enjoy the process


----------



## ayala_jessica

zohra21 said:


> I’ve just been offered a la carte. Will be placing my order in couple of hours



so what did you choose?


----------



## ayala_jessica

demicouture said:


> It really depends your preference. The 2 tone inside/outside option is the one most recommended as you will not tire of the colour you choose. Personally that is the option I went for.
> I picked the outside colour a colour that makes my heart flutter and that I will easily match with my wardrobe and the inside I picked a fun popping colour I wish I would have picked for the outside... but didn't.. if that makes sense.
> I was offered the stitches to be the opposing colours but went for tonal stitching to really make the bag as easy as possible for myself.
> 
> Whatever you choose, enjoy the process



So true!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Ev23

I went in to do my a la carte this week and debated between chèvre and ostrich and couldn’t resist ostrich. This would be my first “exotic” bag so I’m really excited. I ended up doing a Mini kelly II in Gris agate & Blue iris 
with PHW. I’m not sure how long this would take but I’m sure it’ll be worth the wait!


----------



## zohra21

ayala_jessica said:


> so what did you choose?


I end up choosing b25, Togo in multico: craie as main colour and gris asphalt on the side, handles and inside with brushed gold hardware. I didn’t mind having these two colours outside


----------



## ayala_jessica

zohra21 said:


> I end up choosing b25, Togo in multico: craie as main colour and gris asphalt on the side, handles and inside with brushed gold hardware. I didn’t mind having these two colours outside



Congrats  Souds absolutely stunning!! Cannot wait to see it!


----------



## ayala_jessica

Placed my order today for a B30, gris perle chèvre, interior vert Bosphore, BPHW. I am ecstatic!!


----------



## ayala_jessica

Ev23 said:


> I went in to do my a la carte this week and debated between chèvre and ostrich and couldn’t resist ostrich. This would be my first “exotic” bag so I’m really excited. I ended up doing a Mini kelly II in Gris agate & Blue iris
> with PHW. I’m not sure how long this would take but I’m sure it’ll be worth the wait!


this will be absolutely stunning    . Congrats !!!


----------



## HBfan81

Ev23 said:


> I went in to do my a la carte this week and debated between chèvre and ostrich and couldn’t resist ostrich. This would be my first “exotic” bag so I’m really excited. I ended up doing a Mini kelly II in Gris agate & Blue iris
> with PHW. I’m not sure how long this would take but I’m sure it’ll be worth the wait!


Wow, I think is perfect combination.


----------



## hermesandmoynat

Was rose gold hardware possible to SO on Birkins back in February 2020?


----------



## acrowcounted

hermesandmoynat said:


> Was rose gold hardware possible to SO on Birkins back in February 2020?


Yes. https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ew-season-chart.925735/page-374#post-33337328


----------



## QuelleFromage

Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## mugenprincess

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


Not exactly recent, but Oct 2020 I paired it with Magnolia for my Mini k!  I hope it comes soon :X


----------



## QuelleFromage

mugenprincess said:


> Not exactly recent, but Oct 2020 I paired it with Magnolia for my Mini k!  I hope it comes soon :X


That sounds gorgeous! Hope it comes soon for you


----------



## jenngu

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


I ordered GP Chevre K25 with Rose Pourpre interior BGHW.  (My SA convinced me to go brushed gold hardware with chevre)


----------



## xxDxx

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


I ordered and received a K25 GP chevre  with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware.


----------



## ACTRESS

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


I placed my order today. I paired Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle for my mini K


----------



## Summerof89

mugenprincess said:


> Not exactly recent, but Oct 2020 I paired it with Magnolia for my Mini k!  I hope it comes soon :X


this is one combination I would absolutely LOVE to see, I shall wait with you until the reveal!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## yoyo89

If I haven't heard from my SA about SO in US, does it mean I won't be able to get it for this season?


----------



## PurpleisDivine

Hi everyone,
Wondering if ostrich is considered an exotic SO? Thank you!


----------



## ayala_jessica

PurpleisDivine said:


> Hi everyone,
> Wondering if ostrich is considered an exotic SO? Thank you!



It is listed as classic skin.


----------



## ayala_jessica

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


I just placed my order yesterday for a BK 30 and went for an interior in vert Bosphore and BPHW.


----------



## BagLady164

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


Yes, GP chèvre with Colvert interior and brushed PHW.  It turned out beautifully.


----------



## Lilikay

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


I wanted a mini Kelly with a summery viber, so I’ve ordered a bicolor chèvre Gris Perle/Celeste with Permabrass. This was in November, so it shouldn’t be arriving until next year...


----------



## Hermeaddict

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


K25 gris perle with vert titien interior with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## shuemacher

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


Just ordered k28 GP with rouge h lining and brushed ghw, tonal stitching


----------



## duna

acrowcounted said:


> They are completely independent.



I'm also interested in the colours available this year (not SO) but I can't find them, could you kindly redirect me? Thanks a lot!


----------



## papilloncristal

*** edited with extra info

I’ve been offered an SO for this season but I’m completely out of ideas. Can anyone give me some suggestions please? I currently have one SO Kelly in Craie and Rose Azalee and that’s my only SO so far. I’m very addicted to certain colors and for this new SO I’m only interested in neutrals (no black) and and pinks only. Here are my preferences:

Model & size:
- B 25, K Sellier 25, K Retourne 28
- interested in Mini Kelly 2 Sellier too but I’m a bit worried if it would be too tiny. Does anyone know if it could carry as much as, say, a Chanel classic mini?
- I might be interested in mini Constance but I’ve never seen a multicolor one so I’m not sure if I might like it
Hardware:
- polished GHW and RGHW only

Leather:
- In general I love swift and Togo the most but am open to any leather except Chevre

Color that I’m interested in that are available this season:
- Rose Azalee (my all time favorite)
- Craie, Gold, Brique, Etain, Gris Perle, Gris Asphalte, Gris Tourterelle, Béton
- Rose Mexico, Rose Pourpre (lining only)
- Cuivre, I’m not 100% but might be interested too as a 2nd color
- I really like Rose Sakura and Confetti too but seems like they’re not available even as a lining color
- I’m happy with contrast/multicolor style, no strong preferences
- Googled a bit but it seems to me that I really don’t like 

Potential conflicts:
- I’ve already had B/K in Rose Azalee, Etain, Craie and Gris Perle even though I’m not against having an SO in these colors. As long as the bags are not identical

Can anyone throw me some ideas that I could consider? TIA!


----------



## QuelleFromage

jenngu said:


> I ordered GP Chevre K25 with Rose Pourpre interior BGHW.  (My SA convinced me to go brushed gold hardware with chevre)





xxDxx said:


> I ordered and received a K25 GP chevre  with Jaune Ambre lining and Permabrass Hardware.





ACTRESS said:


> I placed my order today. I paired Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle for my mini K





BagLady164 said:


> Yes, GP chèvre with Colvert interior and brushed PHW.  It turned out beautifully.





Leileka said:


> I wanted a mini Kelly with a summery viber, so I’ve ordered a bicolor chèvre Gris Perle/Celeste with Permabrass. This was in November, so it shouldn’t be arriving until next year...





Hermeaddict said:


> K25 gris perle with vert titien interior with brushed gold hardware.





shuemacher said:


> Just ordered k28 GP with rouge h lining and brushed ghw, tonal stitching


WOW! These are all great ideas and sound lovely. Spoilt for choice  I was thinking about a blue or a green......


----------



## jenayb

Placing an SO this week and wanted a quick opinion from you ladies.

K25 Sellier.... Ostrich or Chevre? (Bicolour)


ETA: I am leaning _heavily_ toward Beton Ostrich with Gris Asphalte as the secondary colour.


----------



## ayala_jessica

papilloncristal said:


> I’ve been offered an SO for this season but I’m completely out of ideas. Can anyone give me some suggestions please? I currently have one SO Kelly in Craie and Rose Azalee and that’s my only SO so far. I’m very addicted to certain colors and for this new SO I’m only interested in neutrals (no black) and and pinks only. Here are my preferences:
> 
> Model & size:
> - B 25, K Sellier 25, K Retourne 28
> - interested in Mini Kelly 2 Sellier too but I’m a bit worried if it would be too tiny. Does anyone know if it could carry as much as, say, a Chanel classic mini?
> - I might be interested in mini Constance but I’ve never seen a multicolor one so I’m not sure if I might like it
> Hardware:
> - polished GHW and RGHW only
> 
> Leather:
> - In general I love swift and Togo the most but am open to any leather except Chevre
> 
> Color that I’m interested in that are available this season:
> - Rose Azalee (my all time favorite)
> - Craie, Etain, Gris Perle, Gris Asphalte, Gris Tourterelle, Béton, Gold
> - Cuivre, I’m not 100% but might be interested too as a 2nd color
> - I really like Rose Sakura and Confetti too but seems like they’re not available even as a lining color
> - I’m happy with contrast/multicolor style, no strong preferences
> 
> Potential conflicts:
> - I’ve already had B/K in Rose Azalee, Etain, Craie and Gris Perle even though I’m not against having an SO in these colors. As long as the bags are not identical
> 
> Can anyone throw me some ideas that I could consider? TIA!


why not a gris tourterelle or a gris asphalte with rose pourpre or rose Mexico interior and GHW? GA and GT are great neutrals but still different from de neutrals you already have.


----------



## Senbei

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!



I paired it with Bleu electrique .


----------



## acrowcounted

duna said:


> I'm also interested in the colours available this year (not SO) but I can't find them, could you kindly redirect me? Thanks a lot!


Unlike other brands, we rarely have a comprehensive list of colors for any given time (non SO) and do not know of any such current list. Best bet is to search around for what people have recently been offered/purchased.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## boboxu

Gris Perle and Rose Lipstick mini 2 brushed ghw in chèvre, ordered in Feb 2020 just right before the lock down and it got here today. Can’t wait to pick it up at the store☺️


----------



## papilloncristal

I found this picture from google (cropped). In additional to the contrast lining and stitches, there’s a purple/pink rim of leather on the border (upper left corner). May I know which variation of Birkin SO is this? Line or Verso? Thanks.


----------



## acrowcounted

papilloncristal said:


> I found this picture from google (cropped). In additional to the contrast lining and stitches, there’s a purple/pink rim of leather on the border (upper left corner). May I know which variation of Birkin SO is this? Line or Verso? Thanks.


It’s not offered anymore. One used to be able to alter just the piping color but it’s no longer an option.


----------



## papilloncristal

acrowcounted said:


> It’s not offered anymore. One used to be able to alter just the piping color but it’s no longer an option.


Thanks a lot for you quick response. That’s a pity that they’ve d/ced it.


----------



## papilloncristal

ayala_jessica said:


> why not a gris tourterelle or a gris asphalte with rose pourpre or rose Mexico interior and GHW? GA and GT are great neutrals but still different from de neutrals you already have.


Thanks! GT with RP sounds great as a verso!


----------



## boboxu

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


I did last year order, mine just came in but I won’t be able to pick it up til next week. I paired it with rose lipstick and brushed ghw in mini 2 kelly.
I will update you the pic once I get it ☺️


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Has anyone ordered Gris Perle chèvre recently, and if so what did you pair it with? Enquiring minds want to know!


GP chèvre Kelly 28 with rose poupre interior, contrast stitch , brushed gold hardware


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> WOW! These are all great ideas and sound lovely. Spoilt for choice  I was thinking about a blue or a green......



See my avi.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Chicagobaggirl said:


> GP chèvre Kelly 28 with rose poupre interior, contrast stitch , brushed gold hardware


This sounds amazing! I am torn between doing another chèvre 25 or a 28 retourné in another leather.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jenaywins said:


> See my avi.


OMG doll  Could I do that or the reverse in a K do you think?


----------



## momoc

QuelleFromage said:


> OMG doll  Could I do that or the reverse in a K do you think?



I kinda did something like that! I am waiting on a Vert Titien main color / Gris Perle sides/secondary color multico Chevre K ... hoping it comes this year!


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

QuelleFromage said:


> This sounds amazing! I am torn between doing another chèvre 25 or a 28 retourné in another leather.


Let us know what you do. I am sure it will be beautiful


----------



## hibenji

Hi guys
I received a call from my sa today and was told that I am offered so for this season.
I decided on birkin 25 with rose gold hardware, a neutral color for exterior and a pop color for interior. 
And one of my friends told me there were gris asphalte, beton, etoupe and etain available in togo leather for this season.
Does anyone know if gris touterelle is offered for togo leather?
Thanks in advance! (:


----------



## LOA24

hibenji said:


> Hi guys
> I received a call from my sa today and was told that I am offered so for this season.
> I decided on birkin 25 with rose gold hardware, a neutral color for exterior and a pop color for interior.
> And one of my friends told me there were gris asphalte, beton, etoupe and etain available in togo leather for this season.
> Does anyone know if gris touterelle is offered for togo leather?
> Thanks in advance! (:


Congrats! Please see post #7532 for the colour chart this season. 
GT is only offered in Clemence.
Good luck deciding!


----------



## LOA24

Here you go  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ee-7-532-for-new-season-chart.925735/page-503


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## lvstratus

hibenji said:


> Hi guys
> I received a call from my sa today and was told that I am offered so for this season.
> I decided on birkin 25 with rose gold hardware, a neutral color for exterior and a pop color for interior.
> And one of my friends told me there were gris asphalte, beton, etoupe and etain available in togo leather for this season.
> Does anyone know if gris touterelle is offered for togo leather?
> Thanks in advance! (:



It is not unfortunately.


----------



## ACTRESS

Whenever it comes to placing my SO, it takes me days to think about color combinations. I had placed my SO for a mini K in Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, sangles, and handle with contrast stitching..... then I kept thinking about my wardrobe colors and I dont think I would get much use out of this color. My SA had not turned in my order so I am able to change it. 

 I am ordering a Mini K in Chevre. Out of the colors available for this season, I am liking Rouge de Cour with Permabrass hw

What would be a good interior color for this red?


----------



## Muffin_Top

ACTRESS said:


> Whenever it comes to placing my SO, it takes me days to think about color combinations. I had placed my SO for a mini K in Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, sangles, and handle with contrast stitching..... then I kept thinking about my wardrobe colors and I dont think I would get much use out of this color. My SA had not turned in my order so I am able to change it.
> 
> I am ordering a Mini K in Chevre. Out of the colors available for this season, I am liking Rouge de Cour with Permabrass hw
> 
> What would be a good interior color for this red?


I would do either a light grey or a bright yellow.


----------



## ACTRESS

Muffin_Top said:


> I would do either a light grey or a bright yellow.


Thanks, I was thinking of gris perle inside.


----------



## marzipanchen

Hi!

I would like to enlist your help - what inside color would you combine with a Chèvre Verso B30 in Etoupe? It will be with GHW to bring out the warm tones in the Etoupe. I am looking for sht. rather subtle / neutral (cause I am basic like that, hehe).

TIA for your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## Txoceangirl

marzipanchen said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to enlist your help - what inside color would you combine with a Chèvre Verso B30 in Etoupe? It will be with GHW to bring out the warm tones in the Etoupe. I am looking for sht. rather subtle / neutral (cause I am basic like that, hehe).
> 
> TIA for your ideas and suggestions.


Subtle and neutral you may want to consider Bordeaux or Rouge H.  I think those two would be sophisticated and would play well with the GHW. Not subtle but beautiful with Etoupe is Anemone.


----------



## QuelleFromage

marzipanchen said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to enlist your help - what inside color would you combine with a Chèvre Verso B30 in Etoupe? It will be with GHW to bring out the warm tones in the Etoupe. I am looking for sht. rather subtle / neutral (cause I am basic like that, hehe).
> 
> TIA for your ideas and suggestions.


Are you doing the classic Naturel stitching with the Etoupe, or something tonal, or contrast? I agree Bordeaux or Rouge H would be sophisticated complements.


----------



## marzipanchen

Txoceangirl said:


> Subtle and neutral you may want to consider Bordeaux or Rouge H.  I think those two would be sophisticated and would play well with the GHW. Not subtle but beautiful with Etoupe is Anemone.



Thank you very much for your kind input. I like Rouge H, but not sure how I feel about it paired with Etoupe yet.


----------



## 27leborse

As a neutral lover also, I would probably choose Gris Perle.


----------



## marzipanchen

QuelleFromage said:


> Are you doing the classic Naturel stitching with the Etoupe, or something tonal, or contrast? I agree Bordeaux or Rouge H would be sophisticated complements.



Thanks @QuelleFromage - I am so new to the SO process, I did not even know it was an option to keep the usual Etoupe stitching!? I thought the stitching would automatically match the interior color (probably bc I have seen so many contrast stitching SO bags here on tpf). This would be great, as I really like the Natural stitching Etoupe usually comes with.

I probably need to explain that I only have very few H bags yet - Black B30, Craie B30, Black K28 Retourne. I know that picking a neutral bag as a SO is somewhat of a wasted opportunity, but I still feel I need sth. that I get a lot of wear out of. If it was my 5th bag, I would probably go with a pop of color like Rouge De Coeur, Rouge Lipstick or Bougainvillier.


----------



## marzipanchen

27leborse said:


> As a neutral lover also, I would probably choose Gris Perle.


Thank you for your reply. Gris Perle is a beautiful color! Do you find it looks very cool/blue-ish? I haven't seen it worn yet IRL, and it seems to look different on every photo here on tpf.


----------



## 27leborse

I do think it depends on the leather type and, if memory serves me well, Gris Perle in chèvre tends to lean less cool. Nonetheless, as an interior color, it will not be as noticeable and will go well with the neutral stitching. My own chèvre étoupe B30 is paired with a sauge interior and is hands down my favorite bag! Unfortunately, this rounds’ choice of colors includes few true neutrals to choose from. HTH!


----------



## marzipanchen

27leborse said:


> I do think it depends on the leather type and, if memory serves me well, Gris Perle in chèvre tends to lean less cool. Nonetheless, as an interior color, it will not be as noticeable and will go well with the neutral stitching. My own chèvre étoupe B30 is paired with a sauge interior and is hands down my favorite bag! Unfortunately, this rounds’ choice of colors includes few true neutrals to choose from. HTH!


Oh, I love sauge, this must be exquisite with étoupe! Thank you very much for your input.


----------



## boboxu

ACTRESS said:


> Whenever it comes to placing my SO, it takes me days to think about color combinations. I had placed my SO for a mini K in Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, sangles, and handle with contrast stitching..... then I kept thinking about my wardrobe colors and I dont think I would get much use out of this color. My SA had not turned in my order so I am able to change it.
> 
> I am ordering a Mini K in Chevre. Out of the colors available for this season, I am liking Rouge de Cour with Permabrass hw
> 
> What would be a good interior color for this red?


Mine is similar to yours except my main color is perle and 2nd color is rose lipstick. Just hang on there for couple days dear, once I have a chance to go to store to get my bag I will share the picture so you can see how that combo turns out and make decision on yours ☺️


----------



## ACTRESS

boboxu said:


> Mine is similar to yours except my main color is perle and 2nd color is rose lipstick. Just hang on there for couple days dear, once I have a chance to go to store to get my bag I will share the picture so you can see how that combo turns out and make decision on yours ☺


Hi Boboxu,
I thought about your color combo too and I didn't see any bags online that could help me with that choice. I ended up ordering my bag one hour ago. I chose Rouge de coeur exterior, gris perle interior with contrast stitch. permabrass hardware. 

I cant wait to see yours!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> OMG doll  Could I do that or the reverse in a K do you think?



Absolutely! I will text you some better pics.


----------



## jenayb

ACTRESS said:


> Whenever it comes to placing my SO, it takes me days to think about color combinations. I had placed my SO for a mini K in Rose Lipstick with Gris Perle interior, sangles, and handle with contrast stitching..... then I kept thinking about my wardrobe colors and I dont think I would get much use out of this color. My SA had not turned in my order so I am able to change it.
> 
> I am ordering a Mini K in Chevre. Out of the colors available for this season, I am liking Rouge de Cour with Permabrass hw
> 
> What would be a good interior color for this red?



I would honestly do a pink - I love the combo of red and pink personally. My second choice of the available Chèvre for this season would be Celeste.


----------



## Culoucou

Ev23 said:


> I went in to do my a la carte this week and debated between chèvre and ostrich and couldn’t resist ostrich. This would be my first “exotic” bag so I’m really excited. I ended up doing a Mini kelly II in Gris agate & Blue iris
> with PHW. I’m not sure how long this would take but I’m sure it’ll be worth the wait!


That is exactly what I chose too!


----------



## Rhl2987

27leborse said:


> I do think it depends on the leather type and, if memory serves me well, Gris Perle in chèvre tends to lean less cool. Nonetheless, as an interior color, it will not be as noticeable and will go well with the neutral stitching. My own chèvre étoupe B30 is paired with a sauge interior and is hands down my favorite bag! Unfortunately, this rounds’ choice of colors includes few true neutrals to choose from. HTH!


Grid Perle in Chevre is very cool. IMO it’s almost like a very light blue grey. I picked up one that was rejected by someone else and I think it’s a great neutral. Easy to use in a B25 with Rouge H interior.


----------



## LOA24

I'd love a Gris Tourterelle bag. What do the experts say as it only exists in Clemence: B25 or K32 Retourne? Is it too heavy in a K32 or maybe too slouchy for a B25? I'm torn...


----------



## QuelleFromage

marzipanchen said:


> Thanks @QuelleFromage - I am so new to the SO process, I did not even know it was an option to keep the usual Etoupe stitching!? I thought the stitching would automatically match the interior color (probably bc I have seen so many contrast stitching SO bags here on tpf). This would be great, as I really like the Natural stitching Etoupe usually comes with.
> 
> I probably need to explain that I only have very few H bags yet - Black B30, Craie B30, Black K28 Retourne. I know that picking a neutral bag as a SO is somewhat of a wasted opportunity, but I still feel I need sth. that I get a lot of wear out of. If it was my 5th bag, I would probably go with a pop of color like Rouge De Coeur, Rouge Lipstick or Bougainvillier.


Haha, every one of my SOs is a neutral. The closest I came to a color was Raisin!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lovemylife15 said:


> I'd love a Gris Tourterelle bag. What do the experts say as it only exists in Clemence: B25 or K32 Retourne? Is it too heavy in a K32 or maybe too slouchy for a B25? I'm torn...


I never really understand the reluctance around Clemence. To me it feels better than Togo (less dry) and takes colors a little better. The weight difference just isn't that much IMO - in my Togo and Clemence Birkin 35s it wasn't even an ounce difference and that's a 35. 
I don't know that B25s slouch - people order them in Swift and they seem to stay sturdy - but I'll let a B25 owner comment


----------



## lilneko69

Put in my SO order today - Mini Kelly II in Magnolia chevre with Anemone, multico-style. RGHW and custom 105 strap. Inspired by my hair. 
I think between the chevre and custom strap, I will be in for a looooong wait


----------



## demicouture

lilneko69 said:


> Put in my SO order today - Mini Kelly II in Magnolia chevre with Anemone, multico-style. RGHW and custom 105 strap. Inspired by my hair.
> I think between the chevre and custom strap, I will be in for a looooong wait



Such a fab combo! If I didn't love lime so much I would have also picked anemone for my inside.. and of course love the bright hair


----------



## boboxu

ACTRESS said:


> Hi Boboxu,
> I thought about your color combo too and I didn't see any bags online that could help me with that choice. I ended up ordering my bag one hour ago. I chose Rouge de coeur exterior, gris perle interior with contrast stitch. permabrass hardware.
> 
> I cant wait to see yours!


This is it ☺️


----------



## ACTRESS

boboxu said:


> This is it ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053487


WOW! How beautiful! That is a very special bag. I love it!


----------



## Ev23

Culoucou said:


> That is exactly what I chose too!


Omg twins!  I wonder if there’s a rule/policy for identical bags ordered. Don’t tell me you’re based in the US too lol


----------



## hibenji

It’s going to be my second SO process, and so far I’ve decided a birkin 25 in gris asphalte togo for exterior with rose gold hardware. My first so was craie and gris mouette birkin 30 with brushed gold hw. What interior color do you recommend with gris asphalte exterior? I’m debating between deep blue or blue nuit, anemone, or bordeaux. I want something classy and pretty that goes well with rose gold hardware..❤️


----------



## boboxu

hibenji said:


> It’s going to be my second SO process, and so far I’ve decided a birkin 25 in gris asphalte togo for exterior with rose gold hardware. My first so was craie and gris mouette birkin 30 with brushed gold hw. What interior color do you recommend with gris asphalte exterior? I’m debating between deep blue or blue nuit, anemone, or bordeaux. I want something classy and pretty that goes well with rose gold hardware..❤


This is asphalt with anemone so you can have an idea how 2 colors match. 
I have Etain with blue electronic as well (grey and blue combo) but I think gris - and bordeaux would be nice together.


----------



## hibenji

boboxu said:


> This is asphalt with anemone so you can have an idea how 2 colors match.
> I have Etain with blue electronic as well (grey and blue combo) but I think gris - and bordeaux would be nice together.
> View attachment 5053579


 Thank you so much for your reply. Your so birkin looks so gorgeous!!! Is gris asphalt lighter than etoupe? All photos of gris asphalte show different shades and makes me confused... and thanks for your advice! I agree that gris and bordeaux would be beautiful together. (:


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## PurpleisDivine

Hi everyone,
Wondering what a lot of you struggled with—version or multico??? I have a week to decide and would love your help!
As you can see from my collection, I love neutral and understated pieces due to my life style (three young kids, low key work environment, not a lot of fancy events to attend etc). 
Currently have:
K28 retourne etain with phw 
K28 retourne craie with ghw
K25 retourne gold with phw 

Since it’s my first and maybe only SO, my SA encouraged me to do multico. While some neutral combos are beautiful, I’m still leaning towards verso. Do people get tired of the multico look?

options for my b25:
1. Verso Chèvre gris perle exterior, anemone interior, rghw, regular stitching

2. Multico Togo beton body and craie strap handle with rghw, regular 

3. Multico chèvre noir body with raisin strap handle with rghw or bghw, raisin stitching

what do you think??? Thanks!

Current collection 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Inspiration from insta


----------



## CocoLover27

boboxu said:


> This is it ☺
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053487


Hi! How long did it take for you to receive your mini Kelly SO? I’m scheduled this week to pick my first SO . I’m thinking of mini Kelly in chèvre leather  , but not decided in colors yet . Your mini Kelly is gorgeous! Congrats !


----------



## Stansy

marzipanchen said:


> Hi!
> 
> I would like to enlist your help - what inside color would you combine with a Chèvre Verso B30 in Etoupe? It will be with GHW to bring out the warm tones in the Etoupe. I am looking for sht. rather subtle / neutral (cause I am basic like that, hehe).
> 
> TIA for your ideas and suggestions.


No color suggestion here but I generally prefer the lighter color inside and the darker color outside... you know, Rouge H on the outside and RdC on the inside


----------



## boboxu

CocoLover27 said:


> Hi! How long did it take for you to receive your mini Kelly SO? I’m scheduled this week to pick my first SO . I’m thinking of mini Kelly in chèvre leather  , but not decided in colors yet . Your mini Kelly is gorgeous! Congrats !


Per the order sheet, it was submitted on Feb 20th last year and arrived to store April 7th, so almost 14 months? To me it’s quite fast (especially during covid time) because my previous kelly 25 took 18 months.


----------



## Senbei

PurpleisDivine said:


> Hi everyone,
> Wondering what a lot of you struggled with—version or multico??? I have a week to decide and would love your help!
> As you can see from my collection, I love neutral and understated pieces due to my life style (three young kids, low key work environment, not a lot of fancy events to attend etc).
> Currently have:
> K28 retourne etain with phw
> K28 retourne craie with ghw
> K25 retourne gold with phw
> 
> Since it’s my first and maybe only SO, my SA encouraged me to do multico. While some neutral combos are beautiful, I’m still leaning towards verso. Do people get tired of the multico look?
> 
> options for my b25:
> 1. Verso Chèvre gris perle exterior, anemone interior, rghw, regular stitching
> 
> 2. Multico Togo beton body and craie strap handle with rghw, regular
> 
> 3. Multico chèvre noir body with raisin strap handle with rghw or bghw, raisin stitching
> 
> what do you think??? Thanks!
> 
> Current collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration from insta


Which of the three do you see yourself wearing the most? Something to think about with multicolor is how you would pair it with an outfit.

I would go for Option 1 or 3. Option 2 colors are too close or could possibly make one appear yellowish.


----------



## demicouture

hibenji said:


> It’s going to be my second SO process, and so far I’ve decided a birkin 25 in gris asphalte togo for exterior with rose gold hardware. My first so was craie and gris mouette birkin 30 with brushed gold hw. What interior color do you recommend with gris asphalte exterior? I’m debating between deep blue or blue nuit, anemone, or bordeaux. I want something classy and pretty that goes well with rose gold hardware..❤



Gris Asphalte and Anemone are stunning together!


----------



## demicouture

PurpleisDivine said:


> Hi everyone,
> Wondering what a lot of you struggled with—version or multico??? I have a week to decide and would love your help!
> As you can see from my collection, I love neutral and understated pieces due to my life style (three young kids, low key work environment, not a lot of fancy events to attend etc).
> Currently have:
> K28 retourne etain with phw
> K28 retourne craie with ghw
> K25 retourne gold with phw
> 
> Since it’s my first and maybe only SO, my SA encouraged me to do multico. While some neutral combos are beautiful, I’m still leaning towards verso. Do people get tired of the multico look?
> 
> options for my b25:
> 1. Verso Chèvre gris perle exterior, anemone interior, rghw, regular stitching
> 
> 2. Multico Togo beton body and craie strap handle with rghw, regular
> 
> 3. Multico chèvre noir body with raisin strap handle with rghw or bghw, raisin stitching
> 
> what do you think??? Thanks!
> 
> Current collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration from insta



Loving your neutral palette!
I would definitely go for the Gris Perle with Anemone interior. 
I feel like the Gris Perle with its blue undertone will cover the cooler shade in your colour spectrum


----------



## DR2014

Stansy said:


> No color suggestion here but I generally prefer the lighter color inside and the darker color outside... you know, Rouge H on the outside and RdC on the inside


Ha! Thats what I ordered for my SO last year! Hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## Summerof89

PurpleisDivine said:


> Hi everyone,
> Wondering what a lot of you struggled with—version or multico??? I have a week to decide and would love your help!
> As you can see from my collection, I love neutral and understated pieces due to my life style (three young kids, low key work environment, not a lot of fancy events to attend etc).
> Currently have:
> K28 retourne etain with phw
> K28 retourne craie with ghw
> K25 retourne gold with phw
> 
> Since it’s my first and maybe only SO, my SA encouraged me to do multico. While some neutral combos are beautiful, I’m still leaning towards verso. Do people get tired of the multico look?
> 
> options for my b25:
> 1. Verso Chèvre gris perle exterior, anemone interior, rghw, regular stitching
> 
> 2. Multico Togo beton body and craie strap handle with rghw, regular
> 
> 3. Multico chèvre noir body with raisin strap handle with rghw or bghw, raisin stitching
> 
> what do you think??? Thanks!
> 
> Current collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054072
> 
> 
> View attachment 5054073
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration from insta


 I am starting to like GP more and more, I also like beton but I personally find beton and craie too similar, I like something with contrast.


----------



## Stansy

DR2014 said:


> Ha! Thats what I ordered for my SO last year! Hasn't arrived yet.


Oh wow - I am jealous!! I have this combo in a Calvi. Please show pictures once it arrives


----------



## DR2014

Stansy said:


> Oh wow - I am jealous!! I have this combo in a Calvi. Please show pictures once it arrives


I will! I ordered it last April, but my SA said it was submitted in June.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Does anyone know the current price of B25 in chevre???    
It's not listed in the pricing thread and someone got a call after a long wait.....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lilneko69 said:


> Put in my SO order today - Mini Kelly II in Magnolia chevre with Anemone, multico-style. RGHW and custom 105 strap. Inspired by my hair.
> I think between the chevre and custom strap, I will be in for a looooong wait


Sounds amazing but RGHW on a kelly??? R U Sure it's rose gold?


----------



## Shiva2009

i just paid for mine 10300


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Shiva2009 said:


> i just paid for mine 10300


Ahhhh ok!!!! Thanks!!!
Can’t wait to show you guys!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ibeblessed

When you do a multico kelly sellier can you pick different leather types? I want to do gris perle in chevre for the body and etain for the sides and handle but it only comes in Epsom. Is that possible?


----------



## allure244

ibeblessed said:


> When you do a multico kelly sellier can you pick different leather types? I want to do gris perle in chevre for the body and etain for the sides and handle but it only comes in Epsom. Is that possible?


For multico, the two colors have to be available in the same leather.


----------



## ibeblessed

allure244 said:


> For multico, the two colors have to be available in the same leather.


This is so sad


----------



## Marmotte

Hi there! Just got the text from my SA for an A la Carte appointment next week! 

Already started to work on colors.
For me it will probably be:
B25 Verso
RGHW
Colors: (my SA told me that Vert Criquet is coming back, but not so sure if possible to use it in a SO)


----------



## LOA24

Just asking for your personal opinion: K32 Retourne in Gris Tourterelle or Trench with PHW? Love both


----------



## Marmotte

lovemylife15 said:


> Just asking for your personal opinion: K32 Retourne in Gris Tourterelle or Trench with PHW? Love both


Gris Tourterelle - sooo beautiful!


----------



## LOA24

Marmotte said:


> Gris Tourterelle - sooo beautiful!


Thank you, leaning towards this one as well


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lovemylife15 said:


> Just asking for your personal opinion: K32 Retourne in Gris Tourterelle or Trench with PHW? Love both


I think GT looks really pretty with both PHW and GHW.
I have trench and feel it looks best with GHW or RGHW.
Of the two, I would go with GT. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## LOA24

Israeli_Flava said:


> I think GT looks really pretty with both PHW and GHW.
> I have trench and feel it looks best with GHW or RGHW.
> Of the two, I would go with GT. But that's just my opinion.


Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Joybingebirkin

I am thinking of doing a kelly 28 retourne in blanc clemence, and lime interior, no contrast stitching  but if I must I will for gris perle with brushed gold hardware! I’m so excited! I just hope the thread don’t show up to much


----------



## MAGforLV

Hello all - this is my first a la carte and I could really use your help as it is a bit overwhelming. I've narrowed it down to these 2 and could simply use a nudge either way.

B30 Chevre/etoupe/PBHW with interior of Jaune Ambre or Rouge H 
B30 Togo/Gris Asphalte/PBHW with Jaune Ambre or Rouge H

I love them both and would love some advice. Thanks!


----------



## QuelleFromage

MAGforLV said:


> Hello all - this is my first a la carte and I could really use your help as it is a bit overwhelming. I've narrowed it down to these 2 and could simply use a nudge either way.
> 
> B30 Chevre/etoupe/PBHW with interior of Jaune Ambre or Rouge H
> B30 Togo/Gris Asphalte/PBHW with Jaune Ambre or Rouge H
> 
> I love them both and would love some advice. Thanks!


Chèvre all the way! That would decide it for me.


----------



## Angelian

Joybingebirkin said:


> I am thinking of doing a kelly 28 retourne in blanc clemence, and lime interior, no contrast stitching  but if I must I will for gris perle with brushed gold hardware! I’m so excited! I just hope the thread don’t show up to much


 
Why do you think you must do a contrast stitch? That’s not a requirement for a verso bag.


----------



## MAGforLV

QuelleFromage said:


> Chèvre all the way! That would decide it for me.


Thank you so much! I agree about Chevre. If Gris Asphalte was offered in Chevre it would be problem solved for me but alas! Now that I have your attention, I have one more curve ball...B30 Chevre/Noir/Rouge H/PBHW?


----------



## CocoLover27

Just pick my first Kelly 25 Sellier special order bag today . I decided on Etoupe with Gris perle Chèvre and permabrass hardware and a longer strap . Now , waiting begins with a little torture lol  .
Hopefully it will not take more than a year


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MAGforLV

CocoLover27 said:


> Just pick my first Kelly 25 Sellier special order bag today . I decided on Etoupe with Gris perle Chèvre and permabrass hardware and a longer strap . Now , waiting begins with a little torture lol  .
> Hopefully it will not take more than a year
> View attachment 5056483


I love this! I have my appt to order B30 Chevre etoupe/Rough H (I think)/PBHW.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MAGforLV said:


> Thank you so much! I agree about Chevre. If Gris Asphalte was offered in Chevre it would be problem solved for me but alas! Now that I have your attention, I have one more curve ball...B30 Chevre/Noir/Rouge H/PBHW?


Well since you ask!!! I did almost this exact bag, but chose shiny PHW and Graphite stitching. You can see it here . The Rouge H was much browner than I wanted but I still LOVE LOVE LOVE the bag, it is my favorite, second only maybe to my Raisin Kelly, and I use it more. If you want to be sure of a brighter red, Rouge H is unpredictable and you could choose something like Rouge de Coeur (I'm not looking at the lining list rn so no idea if that's available). But I have come to really love the subtler interior.

I am in favor of this curveball 

Edited to add: I only did shiny PHW instead of brosse because all my other SOs are brushed hardware. It would look great with BPHW.


----------



## MAGforLV

QuelleFromage said:


> Well since you ask!!! I did almost this exact bag, but chose shiny PHW and Graphite stitching. You can see it here . The Rouge H was much browner than I wanted but I still LOVE LOVE LOVE the bag, it is my favorite, second only maybe to my Raisin Kelly, and I use it more. If you want to be sure of a brighter red, Rouge H is unpredictable and you could choose something like Rouge de Coeur (I'm not looking at the lining list rn so no idea if that's available). But I have come to really love the subtler interior.
> 
> I am in favor of this curveball
> 
> Edited to add: I only did shiny PHW instead of brosse because all my other SOs are brushed hardware. It would look great with BPHW.


Stunning! I love this! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## QuelleFromage

MAGforLV said:


> Stunning! I love this! Thank you so much for sharing!


It's a great and very wearable bag  If you go Etoupe though maybe look at the Kelly Éclat line. There was an Etoupe with Bleu Azteque (not chèvre) and it gives you some idea of what a contrast stitch would look like on Etoupe.


----------



## Shiva2009

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ahhhh ok!!!! Thanks!!!
> Can’t wait to show you guys!!!


Can not wait to see yours!!!


----------



## Joybingebirkin

Angelian said:


> Why do you think you must do a contrast stitch? That’s not a requirement for a verso bag.


I know it’s not required but my SA was really pushing it haha so maybe I was just having anxiety


----------



## Angelian

Joybingebirkin said:


> I know it’s not required but my SA was really pushing it haha so maybe I was just having anxiety


Like many have said here before, your SA will not be wearing and certainly not paying for the bag, so you shouldn’t be pushed into anything. No need whatsoever to please your SA, only yourself.


----------



## sunyeo78

Hi!

I recently received my special order from the Hermes boutique and just realized it doesn't have the "Hermes - Paris" on the plaque but my other regular Birkin/Kelly has it. Is this normal? TYIA!


----------



## Rhl2987

I honestly forget when I ordered this but one of my outstanding SOs arrived! I think I placed the order in November or December of 2019? A chèvre Kelly. Will post pics when I can pick it up!


----------



## stylemeter

sunyeo78 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I recently received my special order from the Hermes boutique and just realized it doesn't have the "Hermes - Paris" on the plaque but my other regular Birkin/Kelly has it. Is this normal? TYIA!
> 
> View attachment 5056977


Is it chèvre ... stunning color


----------



## Jesss1

Hallo Lovelies!

I just did my SO today  After doing my research from all the post and information on this thread, I was pretty confident of what I wanted for my SO:
Top criteria:
1. Chèvre leather (love the beautiful sheen and the "SO only" leather factor)
2. single Dark colour leather with a pop stitch ( thinking black with rose stitching?)

And confident me went for my first SO appointment.... After looking at the colour charts in real life and discussing with my SA, I completely turned 180 degrees from my "initial thoughts" and was convinced by something else.....drums rolling!!

I picked a light neutral as the main colour, with pink as the secondary colour!! Since I already have bags in black, gold, blue marine and Etoupe, we concluded that a light neutral and pink could be THE one for my first SO!!

I was not too impressed with the colour options for Chèvre, even though I really wanted a K25 in this leather... GP was too cool a tone and Rose lipstick was too much orange in the tone..

after much contemplating, i went for Epsom leather, with Nata as the main colour and Rose Azalee as the secondary colour! I was initially thinking of taking Craie with Rose Azalee, but this combi seemed to accentuate the greyishness of Craie?? (if it makes sense?) Under the guidance of my SA, I started to see some pink undertones (maybe I was hypnotised by my H fairy??) in the Nata leather card, and we decided it would be the best pastel combi for my Strawberry shortcake SO!!

Now that the Adrenaline has waned, I started researching on the colour Nata and could not find any reference post for a Birkin or Kelly in this shade, (because it is a new shade I suppose). And seems that most H lovers prefer Craie to Nata?? I honestly could not tell a great difference between these 2 shades of white.. I hope I made the right choice to stick with Nata and not Craie, in my bicolour K25 with Rose Azalee!!

Now the count down begins


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> I honestly forget when I ordered this but one of my outstanding SOs arrived! I think I placed the order in November or December of 2019? A chèvre Kelly. Will post pics when I can pick it up!


Looks like they held the bags until M came back 
mine was placed same time..."just arrived" hahaha


----------



## Rhl2987

Israeli_Flava said:


> Looks like they held the bags until M came back
> mine was placed same time..."just arrived" hahaha


I hope you get yours soon!! Can't wait to see it


----------



## ibeblessed

CocoLover27 said:


> Just pick my first Kelly 25 Sellier special order bag today . I decided on Etoupe with Gris perle Chèvre and permabrass hardware and a longer strap . Now , waiting begins with a little torture lol  .
> Hopefully it will not take more than a year
> View attachment 5056483


Congrats!!! I also chose this today too! It was so hard to pick from the chevre colors.  I'm just wondering have you seen this color way before? I'm having cold feet lol.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> I hope you get yours soon!! Can't wait to see it


Can't wait to see yours too hun!
I can't fly there so she will be here in a few days =)
Soooo excited!!! This was the longest wait ever!
As of today... 17 MONTHS exactly to the day I placed the order!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Jesssk said:


> Hallo Lovelies!
> 
> I just did my SO today  After doing my research from all the post and information on this thread, I was pretty confident of what I wanted for my SO:
> Top criteria:
> 1. Chèvre leather (love the beautiful sheen and the "SO only" leather factor)
> 2. single Dark colour leather with a pop stitch ( thinking black with rose stitching?)
> 
> And confident me went for my first SO appointment.... After looking at the colour charts in real life and discussing with my SA, I completely turned 180 degrees from my "initial thoughts" and was convinced by something else.....drums rolling!!
> 
> I picked a light neutral as the main colour, with pink as the secondary colour!! Since I already have bags in black, gold, blue marine and Etoupe, we concluded that a light neutral and pink could be THE one for my first SO!!
> 
> I was not too impressed with the colour options for Chèvre, even though I really wanted a K25 in this leather... GP was too cool a tone and Rose lipstick was too much orange in the tone..
> 
> after much contemplating, i went for Epsom leather, with Nata as the main colour and Rose Azalee as the secondary colour! I was initially thinking of taking Craie with Rose Azalee, but this combi seemed to accentuate the greyishness of Craie?? (if it makes sense?) Under the guidance of my SA, I started to see some pink undertones (maybe I was hypnotised by my H fairy??) in the Nata leather card, and we decided it would be the best pastel combi for my Strawberry shortcake SO!!
> 
> Now that the Adrenaline has waned, I started researching on the colour Nata and could not find any reference post for a Birkin or Kelly in this shade, (because it is a new shade I suppose). And seems that most H lovers prefer Craie to Nata?? I honestly could not tell a great difference between these 2 shades of white.. I hope I made the right choice to stick with Nata and not Craie, in my bicolour K25 with Rose Azalee!!
> 
> Now the count down begins


Wow! What a reversal! But I don't blame you. Seems like you have the major neutrals covered and the chevre offerings are pretty slim pickings this time. I can't comment on Nata as I haven't seen the color IRL but I actually have heard that it has that slight pinkish undertone you mentioned from other ladies who have it. Soooo chances are, you weren't just "seeing things". I think that actually sounds like a great combo with RA and the pink should draw out the pink undertones in the Nata a bit too. Totally Strawberry Shortcake SO and I think it's going to turn out amazing! Did you do reversed contrast stitching too? I think that would look very cute!!

P.S. I have craie togo and it has no grey undertones whatsoever. It is also not white at all. It is a true cream. Beton has grey undertones.


----------



## birkinbabe420

Hi everyone,

I just placed my first ever SO yesterday!!! It was a complete surprise for me so I hadn’t put too much thought into what I wanted, and I took a long time considering all options. I eventually decided I wanted to do something bright in chèvre since I have a lot of neutral bags, but like others mentioned I wasn’t too impressed by the color options for chèvre.

I ultimately ended up deciding on doing a verso K25 in Bleuet ostrich for the exterior and Abricot for the interior with brushed gold hardware and a 105cm strap. I chose Bleu France stitching because I wanted it to be somewhat tonal but not an exact match with the Bleuet ostrich. Like others and my SO have said, contrast stitching can work out beautifully when done right but can also totally ruin a bag’s look when done wrong and I completely agree on this front! Didn’t want to be too risky here, so I chose something close to Bleuet but not exactly the same tone.

My SO said it would take about a year but I hope it comes sooner!!! I cannot wait to see what my very first SO will look like when it’s completed!


----------



## Notorious Pink

birkinbabe420 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just placed my first ever SO yesterday!!! It was a complete surprise for me so I hadn’t put too much thought into what I wanted, and I took a long time considering all options. I eventually decided I wanted to do something bright in chèvre since I have a lot of neutral bags, but like others mentioned I wasn’t too impressed by the color options for chèvre.
> 
> I ultimately ended up deciding on doing a verso K25 in Bleuet ostrich for the exterior and Abricot for the interior with brushed gold hardware and a 105cm strap. I chose Bleu France stitching because I wanted it to be somewhat tonal but not an exact match with the Bleuet ostrich. Like others and my SO have said, contrast stitching can work out beautifully when done right but can also totally ruin a bag’s look when done wrong and I completely agree on this front! Didn’t want to be too risky here, so I chose something close to Bleuet but not exactly the same tone.
> 
> My SO said it would take about a year but I hope it comes sooner!!! I cannot wait to see what my very first SO will look like when it’s completed!


Loooooove bluet ostrich! It’s going to be gorgeous!


----------



## CocoLover27

ibeblessed said:


> Congrats!!! I also chose this today too! It was so hard to pick from the chevre colors.  I'm just wondering have you seen this color way before? I'm having cold feet lol.


Yeah , not that many choices for the Chèvre
I was hoping rose Sakura will be available . 
Etoupe and Gris pearle


ibeblessed said:


> Congrats!!! I also chose this today too! It was so hard to pick from the chevre colors.  I'm just wondering have you seen this color way before? I'm having cold feet lol.


Yeah! Not that many choices for chèvre colors . I wanted to do Kelly touch , 
Chèvre and Croc but my SA said I don’t qualify for the croc , it was kinda disappointing. I want a chèvre pink Sakura but the pink available for Chèvre are kinda too bright for me . I was also going to get etoupe and gold but I already have Kelly 28 gold . I think etoupe and Gris perle will be a good combination . We will be bag twins on the colors . Did you also get a Kelly 25 sellier?


----------



## ibeblessed

CocoLover27 said:


> Yeah , not that many choices for the Chèvre
> I was hoping rose Sakura will be available .
> Etoupe and Gris pearle
> 
> Yeah! Not that many choices for chèvre colors . I wanted to do Kelly touch ,
> Chèvre and Croc but my SA said I don’t qualify for the croc , it was kinda disappointing. I want a chèvre pink Sakura but the pink available for Chèvre are kinda too bright for me . I was also going to get etoupe and gold but I already have Kelly 28 gold . I think etoupe and Gris perle will be a good combination . We will be bag twins on the colors . Did you also get a Kelly 25 sellier?


Yes I also did Kelly 25 sellier I wish I could find a picture of this combination to set my mind at ease.


----------



## Jesss1

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! What a reversal! But I don't blame you. Seems like you have the major neutrals covered and the chevre offerings are pretty slim pickings this time. I can't comment on Nata as I haven't seen the color IRL but I actually have heard that it has that slight pinkish undertone you mentioned from other ladies who have it. Soooo chances are, you weren't just "seeing things". I think that actually sounds like a great combo with RA and the pink should draw out the pink undertones in the Nata a bit too. Totally Strawberry Shortcake SO and I think it's going to turn out amazing! Did you do reversed contrast stitching too? I think that would look very cute!!
> 
> P.S. I have craie togo and it has no grey undertones whatsoever. It is also not white at all. It is a true cream. Beton has grey undertones.


Thank you for your kind words! I am feeling much more assured now!! I did thought about doing reversed contrast stitching but my SA advised that we should just leave that to the Atelier to decide, as they know best ... Maybe it would be a surprise!?? But I guess chances are more likely that they would use a tone on tone stitching if the customer does not specify any preferences? I am really curious about how it would turn out, since there arent much post on Nata yet


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

Hi everyone, 

can I ask you if there is a new rule about “no more b/k until your SO arrives”? My SA told me something about it the last time I went to my local store. Last year she offered me multiple bags, so she said that it’s a new rule and that she could offer me constance and other non b/k bags. Do you think that it is a polite way to say “no offering to you” or it really is a new rule? I don’t know if it’s ok to post it on this tread...

Thank you for your help!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can I ask you if there is a new rule about “no more b/k until your SO arrives”? My SA told me something about it the last time I went to my local store. Last year she offered me multiple bags, so she said that it’s a new rule and that she could offer me constance and other non b/k bags. Do you think that it is a polite way to say “no offering to you” or it really is a new rule? I don’t know if it’s ok to post it on this tread...
> 
> Thank you for your help!


It's not a rule at any of my current stores, BUT all boutiques are subject to SM whims, and I have heard this before. Sorry you are dealing with this.


----------



## jenayb

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can I ask you if there is a new rule about “no more b/k until your SO arrives”? My SA told me something about it the last time I went to my local store. Last year she offered me multiple bags, so she said that it’s a new rule and that she could offer me constance and other non b/k bags. Do you think that it is a polite way to say “no offering to you” or it really is a new rule? I don’t know if it’s ok to post it on this tread...
> 
> Thank you for your help!



That is a little strange. I placed my SO literally last week and received a B offer yesterday. But to reiterate the above per @QuelleFromage - yes. Boutique "protocol" seems to vary based on each individual SM which can be very frustrating.


----------



## momoc

Brunette_Hermes said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> can I ask you if there is a new rule about “no more b/k until your SO arrives”? My SA told me something about it the last time I went to my local store. Last year she offered me multiple bags, so she said that it’s a new rule and that she could offer me constance and other non b/k bags. Do you think that it is a polite way to say “no offering to you” or it really is a new rule? I don’t know if it’s ok to post it on this tread...
> 
> Thank you for your help!



I definitely remember reading some other members who shared that they were told the same rule in this forum before. Like others have said, it probably just depends on how your store is ran by your SM.

In a similar vein, we also had members who shared that were told that simultaneous SOs aren’t allowed, meaning if you have an outstanding one you can’t place another, while other members can do it without a problem. So really just depends.

And since it is likely just an SM decision, I wouldn’t be shocked if they can also apply exceptions to the rule if they want to. Like it is with almost all Hermès “rules” really...


----------



## QuelleFromage

momoc said:


> I definitely remember reading some other members who shared that they were told the same rule in this forum before. Like others have said, it probably just depends on how your store is ran by your SM.
> 
> In a similar vein, we also had members who shared that were told that simultaneous SOs aren’t allowed, meaning if you have an outstanding one you can’t place another, while other members can do it without a problem. So really just depends.
> 
> And since it is likely just an SM decision, I wouldn’t be shocked if they can also apply exceptions to the rule if they want to. Like it is with almost all Hermès “rules” really...


There are no rules in Fight Club, I mean, Hermès


----------



## Brunette_Hermes

QuelleFromage said:


> It's not a rule at any of my current stores, BUT all boutiques are subject to SM whims, and I have heard this before. Sorry you are dealing with this.


Thank you


jenaywins said:


> That is a little strange. I placed my SO literally last week and received a B offer yesterday. But to reiterate the above per @QuelleFromage - yes. Boutique "protocol" seems to vary based on each individual SM which can be very frustrating.


thank you


momoc said:


> I definitely remember reading some other members who shared that they were told the same rule in this forum before. Like others have said, it probably just depends on how your store is ran by your SM.
> 
> In a similar vein, we also had members who shared that were told that simultaneous SOs aren’t allowed, meaning if you have an outstanding one you can’t place another, while other members can do it without a problem. So really just depends.
> 
> And since it is likely just an SM decision, I wouldn’t be shocked if they can also apply exceptions to the rule if they want to. Like it is with almost all Hermès “rules” really...


thank you


QuelleFromage said:


> There are no rules in Fight Club, I mean, Hermès


So true!


----------



## ibeblessed

Has anyone every asked to change their bag color after it got accepted already? I don't want to upset my SA but having serious doubts about my color choices.


----------



## Muffin_Top

ibeblessed said:


> Has anyone every asked to change their bag color after it got accepted already? I don't want to upset my SA but having serious doubts about my color choices.


There is no harm just asking. You surely aren't the first to have second thoughts, and after all you are the customer and you're paying in the end.
You will feel better even if no change can be done.
What colors did you choose and what colors do you wish for ?


----------



## acrowcounted

ibeblessed said:


> Has anyone every asked to change their bag color after it got accepted already? I don't want to upset my SA but having serious doubts about my color choices.


What do you mean by “after it got accepted”? If you mean submitted to Paris and accepted, then they cannot change it.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ibeblessed

Muffin_Top said:


> There is no harm just asking. You surely aren't the first to have second thoughts, and after all you are the customer and you're paying in the end.
> You will feel better even if no change can be done.
> What colors did you choose and what colors do you wish for ?


I chose a kelly sellier 25 in chevre with gris perle and etoupe on the sides. I'm hoping to change the etoupe to noir or blue indigo


----------



## ibeblessed

acrowcounted said:


> What do you mean by “after it got accepted”? If you mean submitted to Paris and accepted, then they cannot change it.


I was just there Friday but while I was in the store the SM told me he submitted it and it was accepted  just scared because I don't know how the etoupe will look with gris perle.


----------



## momoc

ibeblessed said:


> I was just there Friday but while I was in the store the SM told me he submitted it and it was accepted  just scared because I don't know how the etoupe will look with gris perle.



That sounds like it is too late. Once it’s been submitted and accepted nothing can be done. It’s up to the artisans at this point. If you don’t like the final product when it arrives (sometimes the artisans will even change the order themselves and make it not completely what you ordered, it really is up to them now), just reject the bag. You don’t have to accept an SO bag when it arrives. And if your SA/SM is any good they will completely understand.


----------



## CocoLover27

ibeblessed said:


> Has anyone every asked to change their bag color after it got accepted already? I don't want to upset my SA but having serious doubts about my color choices.


I know how you feel , I was also thinking if I made the right color . I think you are not committed on buying SO if you don’t like it .
For my SO Kelly 25 Sellier, I picked chèvre etoupe on the front and back, Gris perle on the sides, sangles and handle . Mine is reverse of what you pick . Yours is etoupe on the sides. Hoping that we both will be happy and like our SO bag .


----------



## acrowcounted

momoc said:


> That sounds like it is too late. Once it’s been submitted and accepted nothing can be done. It’s up to the artisans at this point. If you don’t like the final product when it arrives (sometimes the artisans will even change the order themselves and make it not completely what you ordered, it really is up to them now), just reject the bag. You don’t have to accept an SO bag when it arrives. And if your SA/SM is any good they will completely understand.


Agree that it sounds like it is too late. However, if an order does arrive per one’s correct specification, and is still rejected, I wouldn’t expect an SA/SM of any ilk to be happy about it, outside perhaps of financial situations changing. Sure, you’re allowed to reject it but I wouldn’t recommend it if you hope to continue shopping there.
OP, there is more than one example of this color combo available with quick googling. Recommend seeking out such images to calm your thoughts.


----------



## Muffin_Top

ibeblessed said:


> I was just there Friday but while I was in the store the SM told me he submitted it and it was accepted  just scared because I don't know how the etoupe will look with gris perle.


Actually I think gris perle and étoupe will be a much better association. Gris perle and black or indigo would be too much of a contrast. The bag might look like a checkerboard ^^
Not wanting to be rude to anyone who might like it, I'm only hoping to comfort you in your choice


----------



## ibeblessed

CocoLover27 said:


> I know how you feel , I was also thinking if I made the right color . I think you are not committed on buying SO if you don’t like it .
> For my SO Kelly 25 Sellier, I picked chèvre etoupe on the front and back, Gris perle on the sides, sangles and handle . Mine is reverse of what you pick . Yours is etoupe on the sides. Hoping that we both will be happy and like our SO bag .


Actually I think this will look better I hope its beautiful


----------



## raradarling

Muffin_Top said:


> Actually I think gris perle and étoupe will be a much better association. Gris perle and black or indigo would be too much of a contrast. The bag might look like a checkerboard ^^
> Not wanting to be rude to anyone who might like it, I'm only hoping to comfort you in your choice


Agreed! I think your original order sounds beautiful.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I've seen SOs rejected and the SA was understanding. After all, they get to make a very special offer to another client. Haven't rejected one myself (well not exactly lol) but I would not worry at all about doing so.


----------



## Rhl2987

Finally posting pictures! It’s hard to see the contrast except in sunlight, so I took a few pictures at the zoo. K25 chèvre sellier Raisin and blue indigo with permabrass.


----------



## jenayb

ibeblessed said:


> I chose a kelly sellier 25 in chevre with gris perle and etoupe on the sides. I'm hoping to change the etoupe to noir or blue indigo



I think that Gris Perle and Etoupe will be lovely. I agree with another poster that the contrast between Gris Perle and Noir/Blue Indigo would be too much - it would be harsh. I think Noir would pull serious panda vibes (not that I have anything against pandas.) 

My SO in my avi is Gris Perle and Blue Paon and I find it to be quite the contrast, TBH. It's pretty, but I was definitely going for a bit more of a contrast. 

I just placed an order for Beton Ostrich with Gris Asphalte Ostrich on a K25 which I think is relatively similar to what you chose - I feel good about mine, and you should feel good about yours, too.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally posting pictures! It’s hard to see the contrast except in sunlight, so I took a few pictures at the zoo. K25 chèvre sellier Raisin and blue indigo with permabrass.


GORGEOUS!!!!!!!


----------



## haute okole

QuelleFromage said:


> I've seen SOs rejected and the SA was understanding. After all, they get to make a very special offer to another client. Haven't rejected one myself (well not exactly lol) but I would not worry at all about doing so.


I rejected 2 SO’s in the past and I have until 6/30 to accept my current SO offer.  I won’t take that long to accept or decline.  I have never had a wishlist and only know what I like when I actually see it.  This is why I am apprehensive about creating a SO.  Edit:  Sorry @QuelleFromage, I misunderstood your post.  I have not rejected a SO once I have received the completed purse.  I asked my SA at Rodeo Dr. about that exact issue, however.  I asked if I was required to buy the purse if I ended up not liking the finished product.  He said that I was in no way obligated to purchase the finished product and he found that SOs were easily sold.

I have rejected 2 past offers to make SO purses and am still contemplating an open offer.


----------



## California Dreaming

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally posting pictures! It’s hard to see the contrast except in sunlight, so I took a few pictures at the zoo. K25 chèvre sellier Raisin and blue indigo with permabrass.


Beautiful bag!!  Congratulations!!  And I love seeing this because I have a chèvre Blue Indigo SO on order and I've been wondering how dark and close to black the indigo is going to be.  But I LOVE the shade of indigo in your bag!


----------



## DR2014

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally posting pictures! It’s hard to see the contrast except in sunlight, so I took a few pictures at the zoo. K25 chèvre sellier Raisin and blue indigo with permabrass.


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mcpro

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally posting pictures! It’s hard to see the contrast except in sunlight, so I took a few pictures at the zoo. K25 chèvre sellier Raisin and blue indigo with permabrass.


loooovvveeee!!!!! perfect combo!!


----------



## mp4

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally posting pictures! It’s hard to see the contrast except in sunlight, so I took a few pictures at the zoo. K25 chèvre sellier Raisin and blue indigo with permabrass.


 
congratulations!  Lovely combination!  Enjoy!


----------



## QuelleFromage

haute okole said:


> I rejected 2 SO’s in the past and I have until 6/30 to accept my current SO offer.  I won’t take that long to accept or decline.  I have never had a wishlist and only know what I like when I actually see it.  This is why I am apprehensive about creating a SO.


It's exactly this. We never really know. My favorite SO is the one I was most worried about, and also the one where the artisan changed the hardware. My least favorite was something I thought was my dream specs (it was gorgeous but wrong size for me).

Since H gives us a limited set of choices; SAs are not always clear about those; we have no idea when our bags will come; and they are still full price luxury purchases - seems to me it's more than fine to "free" an SO for some other customer. Face it, imagine the worst SO combo you can and there is someone who will take it and be thrilled.


----------



## San2222

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally posting pictures! It’s hard to see the contrast except in sunlight, so I took a few pictures at the zoo. K25 chèvre sellier Raisin and blue indigo with permabrass.


hi there, my so spec is quite close to yours, may I ask when you had placed your order?! hope mine will arrive soon too


----------



## Rhl2987

San2222 said:


> hi there, my so spec is quite close to yours, may I ask when you had placed your order?! hope mine will arrive soon too


I think November or December 2019.


----------



## SamanthaStevens

ibeblessed said:


> I chose a kelly sellier 25 in chevre with gris perle and etoupe on the sides. I'm hoping to change the etoupe to noir or blue indigo


I chose the same combination and I am happy about it. To me the colors looked like they complimented each other beautifully. I saw some very similar shades when doing research. I think the noir or indigo would be too dark of a contrast against the Gris Perle.


----------



## susanq

trendologist said:


> My SA from FSH emailed me yesterday that my Kelly Depeches 34 I placed in April 2018 had finally arrived - so this took 2 years and 11 months. I can answer some of questions above;
> 
> 1. All my SO were made at FSH and they allow me to have pending orders without having to wait for previous ones to arrive
> 
> 2. FSH is shipping out to
> overseas locations during this pandemic
> 
> 3. My first SO took 5 months, the second one took 2 years and now my third one took almost 3 years. I just hope my fourth one would not take more than 3 years to arrive >_<


You are filling me with hope haha. I have an outstanding one from April/May 2018! hahaha


----------



## ibeblessed

I just wanted to thank everyone for responding to my post. I spoke to my SA today and they gave me an option to cancel and place another order but I have decided to keep it. My SA also says the gris perle and etoupe will look better than the other two I was thinking of. She knows me pretty well so I trust her.


----------



## Marmotte

I'm just back from my H SO appointment - that was such an amazing experience!
My SA knows me well so she was able to give me some very good advice.

I went for:
Birkin 25 Verso
Chèvre Céleste
Interior Chèvre Orange Poppy
Rose Gold Hardware
Ton sur ton stitching
Shooting star stamping on the clochette

I was told the SO are quite fast (4-6 months) for Switzerland
Price: CHF 8600.- all taxes included

This will be a very nice blue with a pop of color - cannot wait to see it!




This combo actually  already exists in a keyholder


----------



## momoc

Marmotte said:


> I'm just back from my H SO appointment - that was such an amazing experience!
> My SA knows me well so she was able to give me some very good advice.
> 
> I went for:
> Birkin 25 Verso
> Chèvre Céleste
> Interior Chèvre Orange Poppy
> Rose Gold Hardware
> Ton sur ton stitching
> 
> I was told the SO are quite fast (4-6 months) for Switzerland
> Price: CHF 8600.- all taxes included
> 
> This will be a very nice blue with a pop of color - cannot wait to see it!
> 
> View attachment 5062328



Out of curiosity, since you mentioned the price: is it because you had to pay that when you placed the SO, or was it just them letting you know that’s how much it will be when it arrives? I have not heard many European countries asking for a payment upfront yet (others who reported that they needed to pay a deposit for their SOs when they placed them were I think more often located in Asia).

Congrats on the SO! Lovely colors.


----------



## Marmotte

momoc said:


> Out of curiosity, since you mentioned the price: is it because you had to pay that when you placed the SO, or was it just them letting you know that’s how much it will be when it arrives? I have not heard many European countries asking for a payment upfront yet (others who reported that they needed to pay a deposit for their SOs when they placed them were I think more often located in Asia).
> 
> Congrats on the SO! Lovely colors.


Hi @momoc - this is the price for when I'll receive my bag.
Thanks!


----------



## stylemeter

Just came back from looking at options for my so and wanted some advice from you all .

I’m sure I want a Kelly 25 sellier lime verso in chèvre 

Not sure for the interior should I go with magnolia or rouge de coeur . The lighting is diff in the photos but it’s lime in both . Thx u all


----------



## PassionChanel

stylemeter said:


> Just came back from looking at options for my so and wanted some advice from you all .
> 
> I’m sure I want a Kelly 25 sellier lime verso in chèvre
> 
> Not sure for the interior should I go with magnolia or rouge de coeur . The lighting is diff in the photos but it’s lime in both . Thx u all


Beautiful choice! I would have chosen magnolia. Rouge de coeur is beautiful! But magnolia interior with lime would be stunning!


----------



## Muffin_Top

stylemeter said:


> Just came back from looking at options for my so and wanted some advice from you all .
> 
> I’m sure I want a Kelly 25 sellier lime verso in chèvre
> 
> Not sure for the interior should I go with magnolia or rouge de coeur . The lighting is diff in the photos but it’s lime in both . Thx u all


100 % Magnolia !


----------



## momoc

stylemeter said:


> Just came back from looking at options for my so and wanted some advice from you all .
> 
> I’m sure I want a Kelly 25 sellier lime verso in chèvre
> 
> Not sure for the interior should I go with magnolia or rouge de coeur . The lighting is diff in the photos but it’s lime in both . Thx u all



I don’t like pinks at all personally and I own RdC bags. BUT in this case I would go magnolia. It’s just a better combo even to my eyes which don’t like pinks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## raradarling

stylemeter said:


> Just came back from looking at options for my so and wanted some advice from you all .
> 
> I’m sure I want a Kelly 25 sellier lime verso in chèvre
> 
> Not sure for the interior should I go with magnolia or rouge de coeur . The lighting is diff in the photos but it’s lime in both . Thx u all


Magnolia!


----------



## stylemeter

Thank you all .. you guys are the best !


----------



## debykf

PassionChanel said:


> Beautiful choice! I would have chosen magnolia. Rouge de coeur is beautiful! But magnolia interior with lime would be stunning!


Agree!


----------



## Notorious Pink

stylemeter said:


> Just came back from looking at options for my so and wanted some advice from you all .
> 
> I’m sure I want a Kelly 25 sellier lime verso in chèvre
> 
> Not sure for the interior should I go with magnolia or rouge de coeur . The lighting is diff in the photos but it’s lime in both . Thx u all


Magnolia, no question.


----------



## demicouture

stylemeter said:


> Just came back from looking at options for my so and wanted some advice from you all .
> 
> I’m sure I want a Kelly 25 sellier lime verso in chèvre
> 
> Not sure for the interior should I go with magnolia or rouge de coeur . The lighting is diff in the photos but it’s lime in both . Thx u all



100% Magnolia! I have picked somewhat similar specs to yours


----------



## Hermeaddict

stylemeter said:


> Just came back from looking at options for my so and wanted some advice from you all .
> 
> I’m sure I want a Kelly 25 sellier lime verso in chèvre
> 
> Not sure for the interior should I go with magnolia or rouge de coeur . The lighting is diff in the photos but it’s lime in both . Thx u all


Magnolia 100%++


----------



## boboxu

stylemeter said:


> Just came back from looking at options for my so and wanted some advice from you all .
> 
> I’m sure I want a Kelly 25 sellier lime verso in chèvre
> 
> Not sure for the interior should I go with magnolia or rouge de coeur . The lighting is diff in the photos but it’s lime in both . Thx u all


Magnolia is beautiful with Lime


----------



## JeanGranger

stylemeter said:


> Just came back from looking at options for my so and wanted some advice from you all .
> 
> I’m sure I want a Kelly 25 sellier lime verso in chèvre
> 
> Not sure for the interior should I go with magnolia or rouge de coeur . The lighting is diff in the photos but it’s lime in both . Thx u all


I like Yellow and Pink so I vote Magnolia


----------



## MyHjourney

Magnolia all the way!


----------



## Jsh88

Hi everyone! I was lucky enough to be offered a SO! I want a Birkin Sellier but am conflicted on the size and leather. I am between 30 or 35 for practicality, and Ostrich or Chèvre. I would do two contrasting colors (likely white/black or white/red. White would be on the face of the bag.) Would go with either brushed platinum or brushed gold HW. Have not seen the leathers or colors in person yet - going in a couple of weeks!

Thoughts? Looking for something unique and versatile! I already have a B30 in Noir with gold hardware.

TIA!


----------



## momoc

Jsh88 said:


> Hi everyone! I was lucky enough to be offered a SO! I want a Birkin Sellier but am conflicted on the size and leather. I am between 30 or 35 for practicality, and Ostrich or Chèvre. I would do two contrasting colors (likely white/black or white/red. White would be on the face of the bag.) Would go with either brushed platinum or brushed gold HW. Have not seen the leathers or colors in person yet - going in a couple of weeks!
> 
> Thoughts? Looking for something unique and versatile! I already have a B30 in Noir with gold hardware.
> 
> TIA!



Unfortunately the only possible leather for Birkin Sellier is Epsom (at least for this round), as you can see in the diagram I attached below which was shared in post 7532 in this thread. (It’s also available for croc but that requires you to be specifically offered a croc SO which is not the same as a regular SO)

If you are set on Birkin Sellier you have to do Epsom. You can find all the available colors in post 7532 too. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Jsh88

Thanks. Could my SA be incorrect? I asked specifically and was told that the Birkin Sellier could be done in Ostrich, Chèvre, Epsom, or Togo


----------



## momoc

Jsh88 said:


> Thanks. Could my SA be incorrect? I asked specifically and was told that the Birkin Sellier could be done in Ostrich, Chèvre, Epsom, or Togo



Some SAs are in fact not very knowledgeable about SOs...we have seen that before. Togo isn’t even possible for Kelly Selliers...

The list is the same everywhere / any country or store. It doesn’t change. I mean you can always try to place something not allowed but pretty sure Paris will just reject it.


----------



## Poohbeary

Jsh88 said:


> Thanks. Could my SA be incorrect? I asked specifically and was told that the Birkin Sellier could be done in Ostrich, Chèvre, Epsom, or Togo


I placed mine recently and according to my SA, the only option for Birkin Sellier is Epsom and Crocs.


----------



## Jsh88

Thank you both. In that case, I might go with the Kelly 28 Sellier. Recommendations between Ostrich and Chèvre in that case?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

momoc said:


> Some SAs are in fact not very knowledgeable about SOs...we have seen that before. Togo isn’t even possible for Kelly Selliers...
> 
> The list is the same everywhere / any country or store. It doesn’t change. I mean you can always try to place something not allowed but pretty sure Paris will just reject it.


I have two Kelly sellier SO in Togo, it’s a shame that it’s no longer an option for SO.


----------



## momoc

Pinkfairyjade said:


> I have two Kelly sellier SO in Togo, it’s a shame that it’s no longer an option for SO.



Yes, Togo Selliers are a awesome. Someone tried to place one recently (shared earlier in this thread) and got rejected by Paris. For now we can only hope that they bring it back one day!


----------



## traumamama

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally posting pictures! It’s hard to see the contrast except in sunlight, so I took a few pictures at the zoo. K25 chèvre sellier Raisin and blue indigo with permabrass.


This is stunning!!


----------



## periogirl28

1 year 7 months.


----------



## PurpleisDivine

Hi experts,

I thought about this long and hard and decided to do something simple and easy to wear as it’s my first SO. if anyone has similar pictures I would love to see! Thank you!

Birkin 25
Leather: Chevre Mysore
Hardware: Rose Gold
Version: Verso 
Outside leather: Gris Perle
Inside leather: Anemone
Stitching: Regular, tonal stitching (no contrast stitching)


----------



## jenayb

Jsh88 said:


> Thank you both. In that case, I might go with the Kelly 28 Sellier. Recommendations between Ostrich and Chèvre in that case?



You can never go wrong with Ostrich.


----------



## olibelli

I just got offered my first SO and would love some help narrowing down my options! I've settled on four options, but unsure about interior colors for Options 1 & 2, which I am leaning more toward given other bags in my collection. I feel like Options 3 & 4 would be easier to come by and although they won't be verso, it'll be more feasible to encounter as a regular offer.

I love warm pinks with GHW but have had the toughest time getting one in a size I like, so thought this could be the best opportunity to cross a bag off my wish list, but I am very torn between RA Epsom & RL Chevre. Would also love advice regarding the interior pairings for Azalee & Lipstick. HELP! 

*Option 1*
K25 Sellier Epsom Verso BGHW
Exterior: Rose Azalee
Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
Stitching: Tonal

*Option 2*
K25 Sellier Chevre Verso BGHW
Exterior: Rose Lipstick
Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
Stitching: Tonal

*Option 3*
Mini Kelly II Ostrich Verso PHW
Exterior: Gris Agate
Interior: Rose Pourpre or Rose Mexico
Stitching: Tonal

*Option 4*
Mini Kelly II Chevre Verso PHW
Exterior: Magnolia
Interior: Bleu Zellige or Bleu Electrique
Stitching: Tonal

My current B/K collection is as follows so what is most lacking is a non-Mini Kelly and currently palladium predominates in terms of hardware:

*MKII: *Epsom Noir GHW, Ostrich Bleu Glacier GHW
*B25: *Togo Bambou GHW, Togo Rose Pourpre PHW, Togo Gold PHW
*B30:* Togo Lagoon PHW, Ostrich Rose Tyrien PHW, Ostrich Bleu Paon PHW, Croc Vert Olive PHW
Appreciate any help!


----------



## corgimom11

olibelli said:


> I just got offered my first SO and would love some help narrowing down my options! I've settled on four options, but unsure about interior colors for Options 1 & 2, which I am leaning more toward given other bags in my collection. I feel like Options 3 & 4 would be easier to come by and although they won't be verso, it'll be more feasible to encounter as a regular offer.
> 
> I love warm pinks with GHW but have had the toughest time getting one in a size I like, so thought this could be the best opportunity to cross a bag off my wish list, but I am very torn between RA Epsom & RL Chevre. Would also love advice regarding the interior pairings for Azalee & Lipstick. HELP!
> 
> *Option 1*
> K25 Sellier Epsom Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Azalee
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Gris Perle, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 2*
> K25 Sellier Chevre Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Lipstick
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Gris Perle, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 3*
> Mini Kelly II Ostrich Verso PHW
> Exterior: Gris Agate
> Interior: Rose Pourpre
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 4*
> Mini Kelly II Chevre Verso PHW
> Exterior: Magnolia
> Interior: Bleu Hydra
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> My current B/K collection is as follows so what is most lacking is a non-Mini Kelly and currently palladium predominates in terms of hardware:
> 
> *MKII: *Epsom Noir GHW, Ostrich Bleu Glacier GHW
> *B25: *Togo Bambou GHW, Togo Rose Pourpre PHW, Togo Gold PHW
> *B30:* Togo Lagoon PHW, Ostrich Rose Tyrien PHW, Ostrich Bleu Paon PHW, Croc Vert Olive PHW
> Appreciate any help!



Bleu Hydra is unfortunately not a valid interior option this cycle. I tried to order it myself and it got back and I had to repick as an FYI


----------



## olibelli

corgimom11 said:


> Bleu Hydra is unfortunately not a valid interior option this cycle. I tried to order it myself and it got back and I had to repick as an FYI


Good to know! I changed to just reflect Bleu Zellige


----------



## lindacherie

olibelli said:


> I just got offered my first SO and would love some help narrowing down my options! I've settled on four options, but unsure about interior colors for Options 1 & 2, which I am leaning more toward given other bags in my collection. I feel like Options 3 & 4 would be easier to come by and although they won't be verso, it'll be more feasible to encounter as a regular offer.
> 
> I love warm pinks with GHW but have had the toughest time getting one in a size I like, so thought this could be the best opportunity to cross a bag off my wish list, but I am very torn between RA Epsom & RL Chevre. Would also love advice regarding the interior pairings for Azalee & Lipstick. HELP!
> 
> *Option 1*
> K25 Sellier Epsom Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Azalee
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 2*
> K25 Sellier Chevre Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Lipstick
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 3*
> Mini Kelly II Ostrich Verso PHW
> Exterior: Gris Agate
> Interior: Rose Pourpre or Rose Mexico
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 4*
> Mini Kelly II Chevre Verso PHW
> Exterior: Magnolia
> Interior: Bleu Zellige
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> My current B/K collection is as follows so what is most lacking is a non-Mini Kelly and currently palladium predominates in terms of hardware:
> 
> *MKII: *Epsom Noir GHW, Ostrich Bleu Glacier GHW
> *B25: *Togo Bambou GHW, Togo Rose Pourpre PHW, Togo Gold PHW
> *B30:* Togo Lagoon PHW, Ostrich Rose Tyrien PHW, Ostrich Bleu Paon PHW, Croc Vert Olive PHW
> Appreciate any help!



Hi!

Given your bag collection, I’d suggest Option 2 (bc I personally prefer Chèvre) w either Orange Poppy or Abricot. Hope that helps!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

B30 Verso Chèvre Malachite/Rose Mexico with Permabrass Hardware and Framboise stitching 
Ordered 10/2020
Arrived 4/2021


----------



## olibelli

lindacherie said:


> Hi!
> 
> Given your bag collection, I’d suggest Option 2 (bc I personally prefer Chèvre) w either Orange Poppy or Abricot. Hope that helps!


Thank you for your help! I really love the idea of an orange interior too. Will update with a final decision when the order is placed.


----------



## Muffin_Top

olibelli said:


> I just got offered my first SO and would love some help narrowing down my options! I've settled on four options, but unsure about interior colors for Options 1 & 2, which I am leaning more toward given other bags in my collection. I feel like Options 3 & 4 would be easier to come by and although they won't be verso, it'll be more feasible to encounter as a regular offer.
> 
> I love warm pinks with GHW but have had the toughest time getting one in a size I like, so thought this could be the best opportunity to cross a bag off my wish list, but I am very torn between RA Epsom & RL Chevre. Would also love advice regarding the interior pairings for Azalee & Lipstick. HELP!
> 
> *Option 1*
> K25 Sellier Epsom Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Azalee
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 2*
> K25 Sellier Chevre Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Lipstick
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 3*
> Mini Kelly II Ostrich Verso PHW
> Exterior: Gris Agate
> Interior: Rose Pourpre or Rose Mexico
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 4*
> Mini Kelly II Chevre Verso PHW
> Exterior: Magnolia
> Interior: Bleu Zellige or Bleu Electrique
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> My current B/K collection is as follows so what is most lacking is a non-Mini Kelly and currently palladium predominates in terms of hardware:
> 
> *MKII: *Epsom Noir GHW, Ostrich Bleu Glacier GHW
> *B25: *Togo Bambou GHW, Togo Rose Pourpre PHW, Togo Gold PHW
> *B30:* Togo Lagoon PHW, Ostrich Rose Tyrien PHW, Ostrich Bleu Paon PHW, Croc Vert Olive PHW
> Appreciate any help!


I would choose option 1 or 2, with malachite lining. 
This because it would be very contrasting between outside and inside and that's the whole point with verso bags (in my opinion).


----------



## ajaxbreaker

stylemeter said:


> Just came back from looking at options for my so and wanted some advice from you all .
> 
> I’m sure I want a Kelly 25 sellier lime verso in chèvre
> 
> Not sure for the interior should I go with magnolia or rouge de coeur . The lighting is diff in the photos but it’s lime in both . Thx u all



I would go for magnolia.... Red and yellow can have McDonald's connotations


----------



## demicouture

olibelli said:


> I just got offered my first SO and would love some help narrowing down my options! I've settled on four options, but unsure about interior colors for Options 1 & 2, which I am leaning more toward given other bags in my collection. I feel like Options 3 & 4 would be easier to come by and although they won't be verso, it'll be more feasible to encounter as a regular offer.
> 
> I love warm pinks with GHW but have had the toughest time getting one in a size I like, so thought this could be the best opportunity to cross a bag off my wish list, but I am very torn between RA Epsom & RL Chevre. Would also love advice regarding the interior pairings for Azalee & Lipstick. HELP!
> 
> *Option 1*
> K25 Sellier Epsom Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Azalee
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 2*
> K25 Sellier Chevre Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Lipstick
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 3*
> Mini Kelly II Ostrich Verso PHW
> Exterior: Gris Agate
> Interior: Rose Pourpre or Rose Mexico
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 4*
> Mini Kelly II Chevre Verso PHW
> Exterior: Magnolia
> Interior: Bleu Zellige or Bleu Electrique
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> My current B/K collection is as follows so what is most lacking is a non-Mini Kelly and currently palladium predominates in terms of hardware:
> 
> *MKII: *Epsom Noir GHW, Ostrich Bleu Glacier GHW
> *B25: *Togo Bambou GHW, Togo Rose Pourpre PHW, Togo Gold PHW
> *B30:* Togo Lagoon PHW, Ostrich Rose Tyrien PHW, Ostrich Bleu Paon PHW, Croc Vert Olive PHW
> Appreciate any help!




I would go for OPTION 1 with Capucine lining. I find pink and orange always a beautiful colour clash.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## raradarling

olibelli said:


> I just got offered my first SO and would love some help narrowing down my options! I've settled on four options, but unsure about interior colors for Options 1 & 2, which I am leaning more toward given other bags in my collection. I feel like Options 3 & 4 would be easier to come by and although they won't be verso, it'll be more feasible to encounter as a regular offer.
> 
> I love warm pinks with GHW but have had the toughest time getting one in a size I like, so thought this could be the best opportunity to cross a bag off my wish list, but I am very torn between RA Epsom & RL Chevre. Would also love advice regarding the interior pairings for Azalee & Lipstick. HELP!
> 
> *Option 1*
> K25 Sellier Epsom Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Azalee
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 2*
> K25 Sellier Chevre Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Lipstick
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 3*
> Mini Kelly II Ostrich Verso PHW
> Exterior: Gris Agate
> Interior: Rose Pourpre or Rose Mexico
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 4*
> Mini Kelly II Chevre Verso PHW
> Exterior: Magnolia
> Interior: Bleu Zellige or Bleu Electrique
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> My current B/K collection is as follows so what is most lacking is a non-Mini Kelly and currently palladium predominates in terms of hardware:
> 
> *MKII: *Epsom Noir GHW, Ostrich Bleu Glacier GHW
> *B25: *Togo Bambou GHW, Togo Rose Pourpre PHW, Togo Gold PHW
> *B30:* Togo Lagoon PHW, Ostrich Rose Tyrien PHW, Ostrich Bleu Paon P




Amazing - congrats! You must be so excited! I’d say option 2 with Abricot, followed by option 1 with Abricot. Those colours would be so fun together - very 90s!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

olibelli said:


> I just got offered my first SO and would love some help narrowing down my options! I've settled on four options, but unsure about interior colors for Options 1 & 2, which I am leaning more toward given other bags in my collection. I feel like Options 3 & 4 would be easier to come by and although they won't be verso, it'll be more feasible to encounter as a regular offer.
> 
> I love warm pinks with GHW but have had the toughest time getting one in a size I like, so thought this could be the best opportunity to cross a bag off my wish list, but I am very torn between RA Epsom & RL Chevre. Would also love advice regarding the interior pairings for Azalee & Lipstick. HELP!
> 
> *Option 1*
> K25 Sellier Epsom Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Azalee
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 2*
> K25 Sellier Chevre Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Lipstick
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 3*
> Mini Kelly II Ostrich Verso PHW
> Exterior: Gris Agate
> Interior: Rose Pourpre or Rose Mexico
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 4*
> Mini Kelly II Chevre Verso PHW
> Exterior: Magnolia
> Interior: Bleu Zellige or Bleu Electrique
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> My current B/K collection is as follows so what is most lacking is a non-Mini Kelly and currently palladium predominates in terms of hardware:
> 
> *MKII: *Epsom Noir GHW, Ostrich Bleu Glacier GHW
> *B25: *Togo Bambou GHW, Togo Rose Pourpre PHW, Togo Gold PHW
> *B30:* Togo Lagoon PHW, Ostrich Rose Tyrien PHW, Ostrich Bleu Paon PHW, Croc Vert Olive PHW
> Appreciate any help!



I would choose pink exterior with green interior personally.....far second choice being blue interior.

Not a fan of pink and orange together.

Good luck deciding!


----------



## loh

olibelli said:


> I just got offered my first SO and would love some help narrowing down my options! I've settled on four options, but unsure about interior colors for Options 1 & 2, which I am leaning more toward given other bags in my collection. I feel like Options 3 & 4 would be easier to come by and although they won't be verso, it'll be more feasible to encounter as a regular offer.
> 
> I love warm pinks with GHW but have had the toughest time getting one in a size I like, so thought this could be the best opportunity to cross a bag off my wish list, but I am very torn between RA Epsom & RL Chevre. Would also love advice regarding the interior pairings for Azalee & Lipstick. HELP!
> 
> *Option 1*
> K25 Sellier Epsom Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Azalee
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 2*
> K25 Sellier Chevre Verso BGHW
> Exterior: Rose Lipstick
> Interior: Orange Poppy, Capucine, Bougainvillea, Abricot, Malachite
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 3*
> Mini Kelly II Ostrich Verso PHW
> Exterior: Gris Agate
> Interior: Rose Pourpre or Rose Mexico
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> *Option 4*
> Mini Kelly II Chevre Verso PHW
> Exterior: Magnolia
> Interior: Bleu Zellige or Bleu Electrique
> Stitching: Tonal
> 
> My current B/K collection is as follows so what is most lacking is a non-Mini Kelly and currently palladium predominates in terms of hardware:
> 
> *MKII: *Epsom Noir GHW, Ostrich Bleu Glacier GHW
> *B25: *Togo Bambou GHW, Togo Rose Pourpre PHW, Togo Gold PHW
> *B30:* Togo Lagoon PHW, Ostrich Rose Tyrien PHW, Ostrich Bleu Paon PHW, Croc Vert Olive PHW
> Appreciate any help!



I would go with Option 2 since you don't have chevre in your collection.  I love the bright pop of orange with pink, but if you want something very contrasting then I'd do the malachite.  Good luck deciding!  Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## olibelli

Muffin_Top said:


> I would choose option 1 or 2, with malachite lining.
> This because it would be very contrasting between outside and inside and that's the whole point with verso bags (in my opinion).





demicouture said:


> I would go for OPTION 1 with Capucine lining. I find pink and orange always a beautiful colour clash.





raradarling said:


> Amazing - congrats! You must be so excited! I’d say option 2 with Abricot, followed by option 1 with Abricot. Those colours would be so fun together - very 90s!





SpicyTuna13 said:


> I would choose pink exterior with green interior personally.....far second choice being blue interior.
> 
> Not a fan of pink and orange together.
> 
> Good luck deciding!





loh said:


> I would go with Option 2 since you don't have chevre in your collection.  I love the bright pop of orange with pink, but if you want something very contrasting then I'd do the malachite.  Good luck deciding!  Can't wait to see pics!


Thank you all for your input! I have to admit that I am leaning more toward Option #2 since I don't have any Chevre currently and I love the idea of an Orange Poppy interior. Rose Azalee & Malachite is probably one of my all-time favourite pairings; however, I feel hesitant for some reason, and I think it's because I don't love the idea of the interior being darker than the exterior. If it were a Malachite Kelly, I have no doubt I'd go with an RA interior if it were available.

That said, I feel like one never knows until the day of   this may all change when I see the swatches together... let's see. Will report back! Thank you all again


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Wow, you received a chèvre SO within half a year, that is awesome. Whenever I read such timeframes I always wonder why mine takes so long. Maybe we can also start sharing here in this thread not just the specs of the bags and the duration about also in which country/continent the SO was ordered? I feel that certain locations are very quick while others take longer but maybe that is only my impression...


----------



## hopiko

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally posting pictures! It’s hard to see the contrast except in sunlight, so I took a few pictures at the zoo. K25 chèvre sellier Raisin and blue indigo with permabrass.


Stunning!  Congratulations on such a beauty!!


----------



## HBfan81

Rhl2987 said:


> Finally posting pictures! It’s hard to see the contrast except in sunlight, so I took a few pictures at the zoo. K25 chèvre sellier Raisin and blue indigo with permabrass.


I didnt know I would like that combination so much, but after I see it I think is just perfect. Very good taste


----------



## momoc

13.5 months! Got the news that it just arrived at store today (placed mid March last year). Hope to pick it up soon...a chevre bicolor K25.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

momoc said:


> 13.5 months! Got the news that it just arrived at store today (placed mid March last year). Hope to pick it up soon...a chevre bicolor K25.



Wow, can’t wait to see!

A little off topic question, do stores usually know what SO bags for what clients are arriving?


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Wow, you received a chèvre SO within half a year, that is awesome. Whenever I read such timeframes I always wonder why mine takes so long. Maybe we can also start sharing here in this thread not just the specs of the bags and the duration about also in which country/continent the SO was ordered? I feel that certain locations are very quick while others take longer but maybe that is only my impression...


I was actually surprised that my bag arrived so soon as well. I’m based in the United States.


----------



## allure244

momoc said:


> 13.5 months! Got the news that it just arrived at store today (placed mid March last year). Hope to pick it up soon...a chevre bicolor K25.



Yay same for me too. I placed my order mid March and waited 13.5 months. Will be picking up my k25 chèvre verso in about a week. Hope you get yours soon too.


----------



## M7891

Hi lovely people! I was offered an SO after asking for a purse in Malachite for almost 2 years. I have decided to do Malachite in Epsom in a Mini Kelly II. I am not very brave and would love to do tonal lining. Does anyone know the closet matching stitch color between Vert Vertigo and Vert Emerald for Malachite in Epsom? My store misplaced the sample threads which makes it frustrating on selecting a coordinating thread according to names only.. Anyone please suggest what you think would be closest tonal stitch or if you have ability to check for me when doing your SO I would appreciate any feedback. I need to come back with my selection by next week. I was not allowed to list tonal stitching on the form unless I changed the interior which I really don't want to do.

If I cant figure out the closest tonal stich from the listed thread names then here is option 2:

Option 2: If changing my choice to verso and selecting a contrast lining I was told I would be allowed to list tonal stitching on the outside. What do you think would be the best option for Malachite Mini Kelly II? Here are my options for verso : vert bohphore, cactus, anemone, rose p, vert titien, lime, blue indigo, blue sapphire, blue colvert, gold, vert fonce, blue electrique, rose mexico, rouge grenat, bordeaux, or juan ambre.

I tried to compose a side by side to better get an idea of malachite as a verso. I honestly don't love any of them and am hoping to figure out which stitch color is a closest match to malachite epsom between vert vertigo thread and vert emerald thread to allow me to keep it more or less "tonal" as that is really my "dream" bag


----------



## M7891




----------



## olibelli

M7891 said:


> Hi lovely people! I was offered an SO after asking for a purse in Malachite for almost 2 years. I have decided to do Malachite in Epsom in a Mini Kelly II. I am not very brave and would love to do tonal lining. Does anyone know the closet matching stitch color between Vert Vertigo and Vert Emerald for Malachite in Epsom? My store misplaced the sample threads which makes it frustrating on selecting a coordinating thread according to names only.. Anyone please suggest what you think would be closest tonal stitch or if you have ability to check for me when doing your SO I would appreciate any feedback. I need to come back with my selection by next week. I was not allowed to list tonal stitching on the form unless I changed the interior which I really don't want to do.
> 
> If I cant figure out the closest tonal stich from the listed thread names then here is option 2:
> 
> Option 2: If changing my choice to verso and selecting a contrast lining I was told I would be allowed to list tonal stitching on the outside. What do you think would be the best option for Malachite Mini Kelly II? Here are my options for verso : vert bohphore, cactus, anemone, rose p, vert titien, lime, blue indigo, blue sapphire, blue colvert, gold, vert fonce, blue electrique, rose mexico, rouge grenat, bordeaux, or juan ambre.
> 
> I tried to compose a side by side to better get an idea of malachite as a verso. I honestly don't love any of them and am hoping to figure out which stitch color is a closest match to malachite epsom between vert vertigo thread and vert emerald thread to allow me to keep it more or less "tonal" as that is really my "dream" bag
> 
> View attachment 5069861


I feel like Vert Emerald would be "closer" since it's darker in tone, whereas VV is more vibrant and would therefore pop more. Here is a comparison thread between the two colors!

I personally love how Malachite looks with the RP interior, I think that would be stunning IRL.    Good luck deciding!


----------



## Cool Gal

Birkinorbust2000 said:


> I was actually surprised that my bag arrived so soon as well. I’m based in the United States.


Could it be because you're doing Verso (instead of Multico), that's why your bag arrived quickly?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Txoceangirl

olibelli said:


> I feel like Vert Emerald would be "closer" since it's darker in tone, whereas VV is more vibrant and would therefore pop more. Here is a comparison thread between the two colors!
> 
> I personally love how Malachite looks with the RP interior, I think that would be stunning IRL.    Good luck deciding!


I agree with the malachite and RP combo!


----------



## trendologist

susanq said:


> You are filling me with hope haha. I have an outstanding one from April/May 2018! hahaha


My personal lesson has been, just have faith (that it's not cancelled) and forget about it for the best peace of mind LOL


----------



## M7891

Another option is malachite and blue zelliage?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

M7891 said:


> Another option is malachite and blue zelliage?



I vote malachite w/ RP interior. Tonal stitching. GHW.

Watermelon bag. Delicious!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

P.S. I would have done this exact “watermelon bag” this SO round as I absolutely love malachite, but I got incredibly lucky last year that my store manager secured a Malachite GHW Kelly for me.....so I went another direction


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Cool Gal said:


> Could it be because you're doing Verso (instead of Multico), that's why your bag arrived quickly?


Maybe, my multico from the year prior was not a long wait either.


----------



## MayMay22

My first SO is K28 sellier in chevre leather, and it takes 1 year and 5 months. Hope to pick it at the end of this month.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I vote malachite w/ RP interior. Tonal stitching. GHW.
> 
> Watermelon bag. Delicious!


ITA!!!!


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

deleted


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Does anyone know if the SO season has been extend from end of April to June?


----------



## Tartin Tale

Does anyone know if 5p bubblegum will be offered in matte croc next season a la carte?


----------



## periogirl28

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Does anyone know if the SO season has been extend from end of April to June?


SO season is now until August. I reckon most slots are likely filled by now though. Some friends have been asked to wait until September to place theirs.


----------



## periogirl28

Tartin Tale said:


> Does anyone know if 5p bubblegum will be offered in matte croc next season a la carte?


This can only be confirmed in September. HTH!


----------



## M7891

Can someone suggest which thread they think is most tonal? Vert Emerald or Vert Vertigo on malachite. Included a regular light and under  sunlight photo


----------



## marzipanchen

M7891 said:


> Can someone suggest which thread they think is most tonal? Vert Emerald or Vert Vertigo on malachite. Included a regular light and under  sunlight photo


Hmmm, quite difficult to tell from the photos... I would say that the Vertigo seems to have of the blue-ish undertones that Malachite has. Try to look at the photos while squinting our eyes and see what seems to blend in better. HTH!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## I_sts

Hi Ladies and Gens,

I was surprised today by being offered SO, and now I am a bit stuck with what I want. Husband really wants me to get B35 (I am personally not a fun of smaller Bs) gold on gold, but with what I can pair it that it was nice and special? Can someone recommend?
Thank you!


----------



## jenayb

I_sts said:


> Hi Ladies and Gens,
> 
> I was surprised today by being offered SO, and now I am a bit stuck with what I want. Husband really wants me to get B35 (I am personally not a fun of smaller Bs) gold on gold, but with what I can pair it that it was nice and special? Can someone recommend?
> Thank you!



So you have already decided on G/GHW - what about a Verso? Doing your favourite colour inside perhaps...? I like the idea of gold and pink personally!


----------



## jenayb

M7891 said:


> Can someone suggest which thread they think is most tonal? Vert Emerald or Vert Vertigo on malachite. Included a regular light and under  sunlight photo



I actually really like the BP here...


----------



## jenayb

SpicyTuna13 said:


> P.S. I would have done this exact “watermelon bag” this SO round as I absolutely love malachite, but I got incredibly lucky last year that my store manager secured a Malachite GHW Kelly for me.....so I went another direction



I have a gf that did a watermelon B25 a few years back and it's quite cute!!


----------



## Marmotte

I_sts said:


> Hi Ladies and Gens,
> 
> I was surprised today by being offered SO, and now I am a bit stuck with what I want. Husband really wants me to get B35 (I am personally not a fun of smaller Bs) gold on gold, but with what I can pair it that it was nice and special? Can someone recommend?
> Thank you!


Gold and Rose Azalée!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Marmotte said:


> Gold and Rose Azalée!
> View attachment 5074554


+1
YES!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Finally!!! My Baby B is here!!! Noir chevre with rose poupre interior and rose gold hardware!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally!!! My Baby B is here!!! Noir chevre with rose poupre interior and rose gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5074678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074684


What a beauty!! Congrats darling!!


----------



## raradarling

M7891 said:


> Can someone suggest which thread they think is most tonal? Vert Emerald or Vert Vertigo on malachite. Included a regular light and under  sunlight photo


I think Vert Vertigo is the closest. So exciting!


----------



## raradarling

Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally!!! My Baby B is here!!! Noir chevre with rose poupre interior and rose gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5074678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074684


----------



## M7891

I was asked to give my final verdict today. Can’t decide and overwhelmed with anxiety about the decision  
I need some more last second suggestions!!

Mini Kelly II GHW

Option 1 - Malachite Epsom with Malachite interior and Vert Vertigo stitch.

Option 2 - Malachite Epsom with “tonal stitch” with Anemone OR Rose P interior

photos attached


----------



## Israeli_Flava

M7891 said:


> I was asked to give my final verdict today. Can’t decide and overwhelmed with anxiety about the decision
> I need some more last second suggestions!!
> 
> Mini Kelly II GHW
> 
> Option 1 - Malachite Epsom with Malachite interior and Vert Vertigo stitch.
> 
> Option 2 - Malachite Epsom with “tonal stitch” with Anemone OR Rose P interior
> 
> photos attached


Option 2 with RP


----------



## loh

M7891 said:


> I was asked to give my final verdict today. Can’t decide and overwhelmed with anxiety about the decision
> I need some more last second suggestions!!
> 
> Mini Kelly II GHW
> 
> Option 1 - Malachite Epsom with Malachite interior and Vert Vertigo stitch.
> 
> Option 2 - Malachite Epsom with “tonal stitch” with Anemone OR Rose P interior
> 
> photos attached



#2 with RP.  Love that color combo. Good luck deciding!


----------



## demicouture

M7891 said:


> I was asked to give my final verdict today. Can’t decide and overwhelmed with anxiety about the decision
> I need some more last second suggestions!!
> 
> Mini Kelly II GHW
> 
> Option 1 - Malachite Epsom with Malachite interior and Vert Vertigo stitch.
> 
> Option 2 - Malachite Epsom with “tonal stitch” with Anemone OR Rose P interior
> 
> photos attached



Option 2 with Rose Pourpre  It gives a warmth to the malachite and makes it softer..


----------



## acrowcounted

M7891 said:


> I was asked to give my final verdict today. Can’t decide and overwhelmed with anxiety about the decision
> I need some more last second suggestions!!
> 
> Mini Kelly II GHW
> 
> Option 1 - Malachite Epsom with Malachite interior and Vert Vertigo stitch.
> 
> Option 2 - Malachite Epsom with “tonal stitch” with Anemone OR Rose P interior
> 
> photos attached


You really sound like you won’t love a personalized a la carte bag. Perhaps consider rejecting the SO opportunity and instead request that the SM orders a standard production item for you in your desired specs at the next Podium event.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SpicyTuna13

M7891 said:


> I was asked to give my final verdict today. Can’t decide and overwhelmed with anxiety about the decision
> I need some more last second suggestions!!
> 
> Mini Kelly II GHW
> 
> Option 1 - Malachite Epsom with Malachite interior and Vert Vertigo stitch.
> 
> Option 2 - Malachite Epsom with “tonal stitch” with Anemone OR Rose P interior
> 
> photos attached



Agree with @acrowcounted that you seem to prefer a straight up malachite bag (nothing wrong with that). I was in these shoes a few years ago, and my SM/SA noticed and told me to do another spec and they would get me the malachite bag of my dreams in the interim. Perhaps ask your SM/SA for a straight up malachite bag and do an SO in another personal desirable spec best suited for an SO (i.e. multico, brushed hardware, hard to find size like K25/B25)....


----------



## M7891

Not an option here I was offered the malachite as a special since the store was not ordering or going to order this variation for the last two years


----------



## PassionChanel

M7891 said:


> I was asked to give my final verdict today. Can’t decide and overwhelmed with anxiety about the decision
> I need some more last second suggestions!!
> 
> Mini Kelly II GHW
> 
> Option 1 - Malachite Epsom with Malachite interior and Vert Vertigo stitch.
> 
> Option 2 - Malachite Epsom with “tonal stitch” with Anemone OR Rose P interior
> 
> photos attached


Option 2 !


----------



## momoc

M7891 said:


> I was asked to give my final verdict today. Can’t decide and overwhelmed with anxiety about the decision
> I need some more last second suggestions!!
> 
> Mini Kelly II GHW
> 
> Option 1 - Malachite Epsom with Malachite interior and Vert Vertigo stitch.
> 
> Option 2 - Malachite Epsom with “tonal stitch” with Anemone OR Rose P interior
> 
> photos attached



I think all in all given how the bags are used / carried - mostly closed - you should go for verso if you want one that really just looks like a normal malachite bag on the outside. Pick whichever color you personally enjoy the most for the lining. After all you will likely be the only one who gets to see that inside a lot!

My personal vote out of those two is RP, but that’s only because I like pop lining!.


----------



## M7891

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Agree with @acrowcounted that you seem to prefer a straight up malachite bag (nothing wrong with that). I was in these shoes a few years ago, and my SM/SA noticed and told me to do another spec and they would get me the malachite bag of my dreams in the interim. Perhaps ask your SM/SA for a straight up malachite bag and do an SO in another personal desirable spec best suited for an SO (i.e. multico, brushed hardware, hard to find size like K25/B25)....



I wish it was that simple the SO offer was given under the pretense that I would do malachite since I’ve been asking for this particular item for 2 years. They said they won’t get it or order it and extended the offer. I won’t decline the opportunity it’s amazing they gave me this option since it is on the line up of colors. Just being indecisive ‍♀️ I want to be happy with my decision and hope it translates well.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

M7891 said:


> I wish it was that simple the SO offer was given under the pretense that I would do malachite since I’ve been asking for this particular item for 2 years. They said they won’t get it or order it and extended the offer. I won’t decline the opportunity it’s amazing they gave me this option since it is on the line up of colors. Just being indecisive ‍♀ I want to be happy with my decision and hope it translates well.



Understood.

Then by all means, pick your ultimate malachite bag. It sounds like option 1. I would choose the vert vertigo stitching as it is closest to malachite in my opinion.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Darling @M7891, you can barely see the inside of a Mini Kelly. Be a little adventurous   It's a SO.


----------



## Susie Tunes

I_sts said:


> Hi Ladies and Gens,
> 
> I was surprised today by being offered SO, and now I am a bit stuck with what I want. Husband really wants me to get B35 (I am personally not a fun of smaller Bs) gold on gold, but with what I can pair it that it was nice and special? Can someone recommend?
> Thank you!



Tan and camel tones look great with warm reds - quite a classic combo. Congratulations on your SO


----------



## mygoodies

FINALLY!!!!! Totally worth the wait!! What a STUNNERRR! CONGRAAAATTS dear 


Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally!!! My Baby B is here!!! Noir chevre with rose poupre interior and rose gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5074678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074684


----------



## Hermeaddict

M7891 said:


> I was asked to give my final verdict today. Can’t decide and overwhelmed with anxiety about the decision
> I need some more last second suggestions!!
> 
> Mini Kelly II GHW
> 
> Option 1 - Malachite Epsom with Malachite interior and Vert Vertigo stitch.
> 
> Option 2 - Malachite Epsom with “tonal stitch” with Anemone OR Rose P interior
> 
> photos attached



Option #2!


----------



## stylemeter

momoc said:


> I think all in all given how the bags are used / carried - mostly closed - you should go for verso if you want one that really just looks like a normal malachite bag on the outside. Pick whichever color you personally enjoy the most for the lining. After all you will likely be the only one who gets to see that inside a lot!
> 
> My personal vote out of those two is RP, but that’s only because I like pop lining!.


Loved the pop with rp


----------



## stylemeter

Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally!!! My Baby B is here!!! Noir chevre with rose poupre interior and rose gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5074678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stunning
> 
> View attachment 5074679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074684


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mygoodies said:


> FINALLY!!!!! Totally worth the wait!! What a STUNNERRR! CONGRAAAATTS dear


Thank you so much babe!!! Yes, FINALLY... I am over the moon!!! She is utter perfection in my eyes!


----------



## QuelleFromage

M7891 said:


> Can someone suggest which thread they think is most tonal? Vert Emerald or Vert Vertigo on malachite. Included a regular light and under  sunlight photo


Personally I'd go Emeraude.


----------



## mcpro

Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally!!! My Baby B is here!!! Noir chevre with rose poupre interior and rose gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5074678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074684


congratulations !!!! looking at your SO makes my heart flutter, so gorgeous !! and remind me my SO, we have the same color combo but  mine is a kelly, and hoping it will come soon...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Ball

My SA also surprised me with a SO yesterday when I was there.  I will be going in next week to place the SO.  It's my first SO, so I am really excited!

My SA suggested doing a Kelly Pochette in epsom leather since I really wanted one in epsom leather and they are not producing in epsom anymore.  She said since I am not looking for any particular leather or color combo in a B or K (that I am content with a regular single color option), I should use my SO to do something not in production regularly.  Besides, Kelly Pochettes are even harder to get than a B or K, so this way I can still get my two quota bag next year plus an epsom Kelly Pochette.  What do you all think?  Please give me some advice


----------



## Meta

Ball said:


> My SA also surprised me with a SO yesterday when I was there.  I will be going in next week to place the SO.  It's my first SO, so I am really excited!
> 
> My SA suggested doing a Kelly Pochette in epsom leather since I really wanted one in epsom leather and they are not producing in epsom anymore.  She said since I am not looking for any particular leather or color combo in a B or K (that I am content with a regular single color option), I should use my SO to do something not in production regularly.  Besides, Kelly Pochettes are even harder to get than a B or K, so this way I can still get my two quota bag next year plus an epsom Kelly Pochette.  What do you all think?  Please give me some advice


Unfortunately Epsom is no longer an option for Kelly Pochette.  Only Swift for regular leather or exotics.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mcpro said:


> congratulations !!!! looking at your SO makes my heart flutter, so gorgeous !! and remind me my SO, we have the same color combo but  mine is a kelly, and hoping it will come soon...


Thank you dear!!! I can honestly say I couldn't be happier with this choice! 
Rose poupre is such a beautiful shade!!
When did you place your order?


----------



## mcpro

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you dear!!! I can honestly say I couldn't be happier with this choice!
> Rose poupre is such a beautiful shade!!
> When did you place your order?



placed my order early February 2020 ... hopefully it will come soon ...

the color combo is so beautiful !! And I guess I did the right choice . 
Congratulations!!!!


----------



## M7891

QuelleFromage said:


> Personally I'd go Emeraude.


Because it’s more of a contrast or you feel it matches better?


----------



## ElegantRascal

Hello everyone! I've been offered a special order (so excited!!!) and am a bit stuck on a couple of details of my choice so thought I'd ask for opinions!
I'm decided on asking for a verso Kelly 25 Sellier in Anemone chevre with normal palladium hardware.
For the interior I think I'll go with Rose Pourpre, but am also tempted by Bleu Electrique or Indigo.
And for the stitching I was thinking it might be nice to try something other than tonal - so I think it's either Raisin, Rose Sheherazade or Framboise. I was thinking of Bleu Electrique or a darker blue, but I don't want a huge contrast with the stitching and thought that might stand out too much. The bag will be a pop of colour but I want it to be very wearable and not too casual/crazy/fun with its exterior colours.
If you have an opinion on this I'd love to hear it - and thank you in advance!


----------



## stylemeter

ElegantRascal said:


> Hello everyone! I've been offered a special order (so excited!!!) and am a bit stuck on a couple of details of my choice so thought I'd ask for opinions!
> I'm decided on asking for a verso Kelly 25 Sellier in Anemone chevre with normal palladium hardware.
> For the interior I think I'll go with Rose Pourpre, but am also tempted by Bleu Electrique or Indigo.
> And for the stitching I was thinking it might be nice to try something other than tonal - so I think it's either Raisin, Rose Sheherazade or Framboise. I was thinking of Bleu Electrique or a darker blue, but I don't want a huge contrast with the stitching and thought that might stand out too much. The bag will be a pop of colour but I want it to be very wearable and not too casual/crazy/fun with its exterior colours.
> If you have an opinion on this I'd love to hear it - and thank you in advance!


Sounds great anemone is beautiful with both .. if you’d like contrast go with blue electric otherwise rose pourpre ...

I ordered mine anemone with blue electric and rose stitching


----------



## ElegantRascal

stylemeter said:


> Sounds great anemone is beautiful with both .. if you’d like contrast go with blue electric otherwise rose pourpre ...
> 
> I ordered mine anemone with blue electric and rose stitching


Thank you! Which rose did you pick? I can't go and see the samples in person so am really unsure of the difference between Rose Sheherazade and Framboise...


----------



## stylemeter

ElegantRascal said:


> Thank you! Which rose did you pick? I can't go and see the samples in person so am really unsure of the difference between Rose Sheherazade and Framboise...


I had taken rose Scheherazade


----------



## QuelleFromage

M7891 said:


> Because it’s more of a contrast or you feel it matches better?


Because it matches better and that's what was wanted


----------



## QuelleFromage

ElegantRascal said:


> Hello everyone! I've been offered a special order (so excited!!!) and am a bit stuck on a couple of details of my choice so thought I'd ask for opinions!
> I'm decided on asking for a verso Kelly 25 Sellier in Anemone chevre with normal palladium hardware.
> For the interior I think I'll go with Rose Pourpre, but am also tempted by Bleu Electrique or Indigo.
> And for the stitching I was thinking it might be nice to try something other than tonal - so I think it's either Raisin, Rose Sheherazade or Framboise. I was thinking of Bleu Electrique or a darker blue, but I don't want a huge contrast with the stitching and thought that might stand out too much. The bag will be a pop of colour but I want it to be very wearable and not too casual/crazy/fun with its exterior colours.
> If you have an opinion on this I'd love to hear it - and thank you in advance!


The one thing I will say is that contrast stitching on darker colors is not as crazy as we may imagine it to be. I have Raisin with Bleu Electrique stitching and thought it might be too crazy....it actually blends in pretty well and is only noticeable close up. 
One of the bright pink threads on Anemone will look great, the BE will be more noticeable but not crazy. 
There are a few Anemone/BE combos floating around this thread and they are gorgeous.....


----------



## Ball

Meta said:


> Unfortunately Epsom is no longer an option for Kelly Pochette.  Only Swift for regular leather or exotics.


Oh really?  That's bad!!


----------



## Ball

Meta said:


> Unfortunately Epsom is no longer an option for Kelly Pochette.  Only Swift for regular leather or exotics.


Do you know what leather option will make the Kelly Pochette more firm and sellier looking?


----------



## acrowcounted

Ball said:


> Do you know what leather option will make the Kelly Pochette more firm and sellier looking?


As @Meta noted, there isn’t an option for anything other than swift leather (unless you were specifically offered an Exotic SO slot).


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> As @Meta noted, there isn’t an option for anything other than swift leather (unless you were specifically offered an Exotic SO slot).



Is Ostrich not available for KP either?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Is Ostrich not available for KP either?


Correct, per the chart linked in @Meta post, only swift and polished croco.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> Correct, per the chart linked in @Meta post, only swift and polished croco.



Thank you. I guess I wasn’t paying close attention. But I saw Ostrich KP being offered recently, so it’s available as regular offer but not as SO? How strange.


----------



## Ball

I am so disappointed ...... I have wanted a KP in espom for two years now.  Thought I would be able to order it via SO!  I guess I will go for a verso KP than ......


----------



## LKNN

ElegantRascal said:


> Hello everyone! I've been offered a special order (so excited!!!) and am a bit stuck on a couple of details of my choice so thought I'd ask for opinions!
> I'm decided on asking for a verso Kelly 25 Sellier in Anemone chevre with normal palladium hardware.
> For the interior I think I'll go with Rose Pourpre, but am also tempted by Bleu Electrique or Indigo.
> And for the stitching I was thinking it might be nice to try something other than tonal - so I think it's either Raisin, Rose Sheherazade or Framboise. I was thinking of Bleu Electrique or a darker blue, but I don't want a huge contrast with the stitching and thought that might stand out too much. The bag will be a pop of colour but I want it to be very wearable and not too casual/crazy/fun with its exterior colours.
> If you have an opinion on this I'd love to hear it - and thank you in advance!


I have a k25 anemone/ rose pourpre verso (but with tonal stitching). The two colors are a match made in heaven. I love that you're planning on doing  palladium hardware. I did brushed gold hardware and always feel like there is something off about it.
Best of luck!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

LKNN said:


> I love that you're planning on doing  palladium hardware. I did brushed gold hardware and always feel like there is something off about it.
> Best of luck!



Say what?!?!?!?! Such heresy!!

J/K, sort of.

While I realize it boils down to personal taste, I feel anemone looks best hands down with GHW. You should love your SO!!! It sounds beautiful. Would love to see a pic.


----------



## ElegantRascal

stylemeter said:


> I had taken rose Scheherazade


Thanks - I am very tempted to go with this too. I think your bag will be really beautiful!


----------



## ElegantRascal

QuelleFromage said:


> The one thing I will say is that contrast stitching on darker colors is not as crazy as we may imagine it to be. I have Raisin with Bleu Electrique stitching and thought it might be too crazy....it actually blends in pretty well and is only noticeable close up.
> One of the bright pink threads on Anemone will look great, the BE will be more noticeable but not crazy.
> There are a few Anemone/BE combos floating around this thread and they are gorgeous.....


Thank you, that's really helpful! Your Raisin with Bleu Electrique is so beautiful, I'm always really taken with it when you post pictures


----------



## ElegantRascal

LKNN said:


> I have a k25 anemone/ rose pourpre verso (but with tonal stitching). The two colors are a match made in heaven. I love that you're planning on doing  palladium hardware. I did brushed gold hardware and always feel like there is something off about it.
> Best of luck!


Thank you so much! Are you happy with the tonal stitching, how do you think it would look with the stitching inverted?


----------



## I_sts

Hello, can someone share the picture of they SO, Kelly bleu saphire with  Rouge de Coeur interior in chèvre? Thank you


----------



## LKNN

ElegantRascal said:


> Thank you so much! Are you happy with the tonal stitching, how do you think it would look with the stitching inverted?


Yes-- very happy. I think tonal stitching on anemone looks best. But I always do tonal stitching so I may not be the best person to comment on that.


----------



## LKNN

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Say what?!?!?!?! Such heresy!!
> 
> J/K, sort of.
> 
> While I realize it boils down to personal taste, I feel anemone looks best hands down with GHW. You should love your SO!!! It sounds beautiful. Would love to see a pic.



I agree that anemone looks great with ghw; but bghw in particular makes me feel like it's Lakers swag since the hw looks very yellow against anemone. But I love bghw with my BE and Apricot Ks so everyone needs to forgive my previous comments immediately


----------



## ElegantRascal

LKNN said:


> Yes-- very happy. I think tonal stitching on anemone looks best. But I always do tonal stitching so I may not be the best person to comment on that.


Thank you for the reply! That's what my fiancé said too, so I think I'll go for tonal.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

I_sts said:


> Hello, can someone share the picture of they SO, Kelly bleu saphire with  Rouge de Coeur interior in chèvre? Thank you



I have K25 chèvre in Bleu Saphir/rouge vermillion. I’ll post pics if you want to see because it’s not exactly what you’re asking for.


----------



## momoc

momoc said:


> 13.5 months! Got the news that it just arrived at store today (placed mid March last year). Hope to pick it up soon...a chevre bicolor K25.



And here it is!

Vert Titen/Gris Perle chevre BGHW. I don’t even remember the stitching color LOL it’s vert something (chose whatever was available that was closest to Vert Titien - or maybe it was vert titien? I just wanted contrast on the Gris Perle part but tonal on the main green if that makes sense).


----------



## acrowcounted

momoc said:


> And here it is!
> 
> Vert Titen/Gris Perle chevre BGHW. I don’t even remember the stitching color LOL it’s vert something (chose whatever was available that was closest to Vert Titien - or maybe it was vert titien? I just wanted contrast on the Gris Perle part but tonal on the main green if that makes sense).
> 
> View attachment 5078423


Gorgeous! Would love to see it without the felt for the full multico experience! Are the side panels also perle?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## momoc

acrowcounted said:


> Gorgeous! Would love to see it without the felt for the full multico experience! Are the side panels also perle?



Thank you! And yes! Here are some photos with the strap and everything on - and the plastics off! So happy it turned out just how I imagined it to be!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

momoc said:


> Thank you! And yes! Here are some photos with the strap and everything on - and the plastics off! So happy it turned out just how I imagined it to be!
> 
> View attachment 5078476
> View attachment 5078477
> View attachment 5078478


Soooo gorgeous!!! Love how that turned out! So different from anything I've ever seen ... just wow... totally original!!


----------



## I_sts

OuiCestLaVie said:


> I have K25 chèvre in Bleu Saphir/rouge vermillion. I’ll post pics if you want to see because it’s not exactly what you’re asking for.


Thant you it would be great if you could! I am debating on the interior  colour.


----------



## QuelleFromage

momoc said:


> Thank you! And yes! Here are some photos with the strap and everything on - and the plastics off! So happy it turned out just how I imagined it to be!
> 
> View attachment 5078476
> View attachment 5078477
> View attachment 5078478


This is a STUNNING choice


----------



## Meta

xindi924 said:


> Share your Hermès Special Order journey, experiences, and tips on how to be invited. Thank you!


Please see my answer here on this thread.


----------



## DR2014

momoc said:


> Thank you! And yes! Here are some photos with the strap and everything on - and the plastics off! So happy it turned out just how I imagined it to be!
> 
> View attachment 5078476
> View attachment 5078477
> View attachment 5078478


It's truly fabulous, @momoc! Congratulations!


----------



## lilneko69

Israeli_Flava said:


> Sounds amazing but RGHW on a kelly??? R U Sure it's rose gold?



So sorry haven't logged on in awhile. You are very correct! No RG for Kelly, so was changed to Permabrass weeks ago and accepted.


----------



## louise_elouise

Placed my order in June 2020, arrived in April 2021. I was shocked given lockdowns, was sure it would have been 1.5 years at least 

for reference, I got a Togo kelly retourne


----------



## WineAndCoco

Hello all, I'm just starting my Hermes journey so it's going to be a long while before I'm offered an SO. However, I guess I'd just really like to set a "holy grail" bag for myself in the meantime!
Has Hermes ever allowed an HSS Kelly (whichever size) in Box calf leather? I really want one in Noir/Rouge Casaque interior with GHW. I know that this color combo existed as a Birkin Verso, but I have never seen pics of it in a Kelly nor have I seen HSS in Box Calf Leather.


----------



## acrowcounted

WineAndCoco said:


> Hello all, I'm just starting my Hermes journey so it's going to be a long while before I'm offered an SO. However, I guess I'd just really like to set a "holy grail" bag for myself in the meantime!
> Has Hermes ever allowed an HSS Kelly (whichever size) in Box calf leather? I really want one in Noir/Rouge Casaque interior with GHW. I know that this color combo existed as a Birkin Verso, but I have never seen pics of it in a Kelly nor have I seen HSS in Box Calf Leather.


There is a very specific menu of choices for HSS bags and unfortunately Box leather is not among them.


----------



## WineAndCoco

acrowcounted said:


> There is a very specific menu of choices for HSS bags and unfortunately Box leather is not among them.


This is what I was afraid of.   Have other smooth(er) leathers (Tadelakt, Chamonix) been offered in the past?


----------



## acrowcounted

WineAndCoco said:


> This is what I was afraid of.   Have other smooth(er) leathers (Tadelakt, Chamonix) been offered in the past?


The current list of “normal” choices in leather types has been pretty stable for the last few years, ever since they made the more streamlined menu of choices. Generally just: Epsom, Togo, Clemence, Swift, Chevre Mysore, and Ostrich for non exotics. Even other common leathers that we see in normal stock offerings, like Evercolor, haven’t made the cut.

ETA when they make the list for SO choices, they need to anticipate being able to fulfill the demand in orders placed. For a leather like Box, or Barenia, they likely just don’t have the supply of the leather to ensure being able to deliver on an unpredictable demand and thus they don’t offer it. This could always change in a future year, however I wouldn’t count on it.


----------



## Marie2008

Hello Ladies,
I will pass my order this Saturday!!
I finally set up my mind on Kelly 25 chèvre gris perle BUT I don’t like any of the lining! I am a very very neutral person and it is my understanding that I cannot choose GP for this verso. I could have done etoupe but it is not offered as a lining....

what do I put inside? Black? Blue indigo?

is the verso color from the flap to the bottom of the bag? If someone can show me a picture would be great!
thanks a lot!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Included in this post is a cartoon of the options. You will see that for a Kelly 25, the verso color is from the opening of the bag down only. The back/inside of the flap is the same color as the exterior of the bag.You cannot select the same color for interior and exterior unless you go with the “Line” version but that requires you to select a contrasting stitch color. Good luck deciding.


----------



## QuelleFromage

WineAndCoco said:


> This is what I was afraid of.   Have other smooth(er) leathers (Tadelakt, Chamonix) been offered in the past?


Sombrero has been available on and off but in extremely limited colors.

A very long time ago there was in production a verso Box Kelly in Noir/a red lining but that's outside the scope of this thread. Ive always hoped to come across it.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Marie2008

acrowcounted said:


> Included in this post is a cartoon of the options. You will see that for a Kelly 25, the verso color is from the opening of the bag down only. The back/inside of the flap is the same color as the exterior of the bag.You cannot select the same color for interior and exterior unless you go with the “Line” version but that requires you to select a contrasting stitch color. Good luck deciding.


Ok so I could do inside and outside GP as long as stitching is different that GP right?

thank you so much!!


----------



## Marie2008

Hello everyone,

Does someone have the palette of the threads?

for kelly chevre Gris perle, I am hesitating between gris clair or gris asphalte but I have never seen gris clair.  Thank you!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Marie2008 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does someone have the palette of the threads?
> 
> for kelly chevre Gris perle, I am hesitating between gris clair or gris asphalte but I have never seen gris clair.  Thank you!!


I believe the thread has to be “substantially“contrasting but I’m not sure where H draws the line. Basically, if it looks too much like a standard production bag, they are likely to reject it (or worse, substitute their own high contrast choice during production).


----------



## Marie2008

acrowcounted said:


> I believe the thread has to be “substantially“contrasting but I’m not sure where H draws the line. Basically, if it looks too much like a standard production bag, they are likely to reject it (or worse, substitute their own high contrast choice during production).


Ok I see, it makes sense! Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Marie2008 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does someone have the palette of the threads?
> 
> for kelly chevre Gris perle, I am hesitating between gris clair or gris asphalte but I have never seen gris clair.  Thank you!!


The thread list is in the same post that @acrowcounted linked to  I don't see Gris Clair. In a sellier Kelly you can really see contrast stitching, so I would definitely choose something you can live with. I doubt you'll be rejected.


----------



## Marie2008

QuelleFromage said:


> The thread list is in the same post that @acrowcounted linked to  I don't see Gris Clair. In a sellier Kelly you can really see contrast stitching, so I would definitely choose something you can live with. I doubt you'll be rejected.


Sorry I meant gris pâle  
I wanted to see the color!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Marie2008 said:


> Sorry I meant gris pâle
> I wanted to see the color!


I wouldn't do asphalte personally as it's quite warm IMO. I would try to get them to accept gris pâle. Too bad there aren't any very pale pastels - that could be interesting - but Celeste is the closest and it will definitely contrast. Or, just try to get a one color order through. Stranger things have happened. Good luck! I'm choosing threads myself right now.


----------



## Marie2008

QuelleFromage said:


> I wouldn't do asphalte personally as it's quite warm IMO. I would try to get them to accept gris pâle. Too bad there aren't any very pale pastels - that could be interesting - but Celeste is the closest and it will definitely contrast. Or, just try to get a one color order through. Stranger things have happened. Good luck! I'm choosing threads myself right now.


Thank you and have fun!


----------



## QuelleFromage

*Hi all, quick leather question. Anyone have a comparison between Bleu Électrique in Togo, Clémence, and Chèvre? *


----------



## momoc

QuelleFromage said:


> *Hi all, quick leather question. Anyone have a comparison between Bleu Électrique in Togo, Clémence, and Chèvre? *



There is a Togo vs Clemence one here! Unfortunately didn’t manage to find any chevre comparison pics






						Blue Color Family...Pics Only!
					

Kelly 35 Bleu Glacier- Togo leather, PHW




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## QuelleFromage

momoc said:


> There is a Togo vs Clemence one here! Unfortunately didn’t manage to find any chevre comparison pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Color Family...Pics Only!
> 
> 
> Kelly 35 Bleu Glacier- Togo leather, PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Ahh thank you! Sadly I am correct, it's just not as saturated in Togo as in Clemence.


----------



## JeanGranger

May I ask your opinion? What do you think?
- Kelly Chevre 
- Black: handles+closure straps
- Blue Indigo: body
- Brushed gold hardware


----------



## acrowcounted

JeanGranger said:


> May I ask your opinion? What do you think?
> - Kelly Chevre
> - Black: handles+closure straps
> - Blue Indigo: body
> - Brushed gold hardware


Currently this is not possible. If you want a second color for the handle and sangles, then the side panels will also need to be that second color, just FYI. Otherwise, it sounds beautiful with a very minimal difference between the two colors which will likely only be visible it bright direct sunlight.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Tartin Tale said:


> Does anyone know if 5p bubblegum will be offered in matte croc next season a la carte?


I just asked this today and was told they discontinued the matte croc bubblegum 5p cuz they were having difficulty with ensuring even dye of this color. I wept real tears upon hearing this because that was my number 1 mini Kelly wish


----------



## JeanGranger

acrowcounted said:


> Currently this is not possible. If you want a second color for the handle and sangles, then the side panels will also need to be that second color, just FYI. Otherwise, it sounds beautiful with a very minimal difference between the two colors which will likely only be visible it bright direct sunlight.


Yes I understand that part about the side panels will also be Black same as the handles and sangles. Sorry I didn’t type very clear. 

I meant to ask what do you guys think about this combination. 
I also don’t know if it will be approve, my concerns is that Blue Indigo and Black are very close shade. Otherwise I think black and Indigo are what I want for my first SO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

JeanGranger said:


> Yes I understand that part about the side panels will also be Black same as the handles and sangles. Sorry I didn’t type very clear.
> 
> I meant to ask what do you guys think about this combination.
> I also don’t know if it will be approve, my concerns is that Blue Indigo and Black are very close shade. Otherwise I think black and Indigo are what I want for my first SO.


I swear I’ve seen this combo before (maybe reversed though?) but these were the closest I could find. Since noir/indigo is one of their own limited edition pairings, I think they’ll be more than happy with your selection. (Note, I think indigo in Chevre is even darker than in Epsom as pictured here)


----------



## JeanGranger

acrowcounted said:


> I swear I’ve seen this combo before (maybe reversed though?) but these were the closest I could find. Since noir/indigo is one of their own limited edition pairings, I think they’ll be more than happy with your selection. (Note, I think indigo in Chevre is even darker than in Epsom as pictured here)
> View attachment 5082199
> View attachment 5082200


Thank you very much for the pictures. I’m more comfortable to settle for black/ blue indigo combination now. I think I’m allowed to do one SO Kelly around March next year. Still undecided btw Brushed GHW and Brushed palladium


----------



## Chrismin

Exquisite!


momoc said:


> Thank you! And yes! Here are some photos with the strap and everything on - and the plastics off! So happy it turned out just how I imagined it to be!
> 
> View attachment 5078476
> View attachment 5078477
> View attachment 5078478


----------



## QuelleFromage

JeanGranger said:


> Yes I understand that part about the side panels will also be Black same as the handles and sangles. Sorry I didn’t type very clear.
> 
> I meant to ask what do you guys think about this combination.
> I also don’t know if it will be approve, my concerns is that Blue Indigo and Black are very close shade. Otherwise I think black and Indigo are what I want for my first SO.


It'll be approved; there was a recent bag posted here in same combo.


----------



## JeanGranger

QuelleFromage said:


> It'll be approved; there was a recent bag posted here in same combo.


Oh do you have the pictures of the link to that. Thank you


----------



## Ball

Any idea of when this SO season ends?  I was offered a SO last week when I was in the store and my SA said then that we should make an appointment for it this week.  It's now Thursday and she hasn't got back to me on the appointment. I asked for the appointment details on Monday but she hasn't replied so I don't know if I should ask again or wait for her to initiate response ......


----------



## periogirl28

Ball said:


> Any idea of when this SO season ends?  I was offered a SO last week when I was in the store and my SA said then that we should make an appointment for it this week.  It's now Thursday and she hasn't got back to me on the appointment. I asked for the appointment details on Monday but she hasn't replied so I don't know if I should ask again or wait for her to initiate response ......


I guess this round should either end officially in August or when your store fills up all their SO slots.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Ball said:


> Any idea of when this SO season ends?  I was offered a SO last week when I was in the store and my SA said then that we should make an appointment for it this week.  It's now Thursday and she hasn't got back to me on the appointment. I asked for the appointment details on Monday but she hasn't replied so I don't know if I should ask again or wait for her to initiate response ......


I wouldn't stress if you already know you have a spot for certain. I have an SO open that I haven't placed yet as I want to do the final choice in person...it'll happen in next few weeks.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

My SO was placed last December, surprisingly, it arrived last week, even my SA was surprised.


----------



## JeanGranger

lovelyhongbao said:


> My SO was placed last December, surprisingly, it arrived last week, even my SA was surprised.
> View attachment 5083240


Beautiful


----------



## mygoodies

lovelyhongbao said:


> My SO was placed last December, surprisingly, it arrived last week, even my SA was surprised.
> View attachment 5083240


Such a BEAUTY!!! CONGRAAATSS!! This give me hope my Chevre B25 will turn up within 6 months as well


----------



## lovelyhongbao

mygoodies said:


> Such a BEAUTY!!! CONGRAAATSS!! This give me hope my Chevre B25 will turn up within 6 months as well


hope you receive it soon


----------



## Ball

periogirl28 said:


> I guess this round should either end officially in August or when your store fills up all their SO slots.


 Thank you!


----------



## Ball

QuelleFromage said:


> I wouldn't stress if you already know you have a spot for certain. I have an SO open that I haven't placed yet as I want to do the final choice in person...it'll happen in next few weeks.


Thank you!


----------



## Ball

Happy to report that my SA texted me today and asked me to go next Monday


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## JeanGranger

lovelyhongbao said:


> My SO was placed last December, surprisingly, it arrived last week, even my SA was surprised.
> View attachment 5083240


What are the colour combination pls?


----------



## lovelyhongbao

JeanGranger said:


> What are the colour combination pls?


It is chèvre in Gris Perle and Bleu Saphir. Blushed gold plated hardware.


----------



## hopiko

Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally!!! My Baby B is here!!! Noir chevre with rose poupre interior and rose gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5074678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074684


OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!  She is stunning!  I am sure that you are rocking this baby already!  So worth the wait!  She is a beauty for sure!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

hopiko said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!  She is stunning!  I am sure that you are rocking this baby already!  So worth the wait!  She is a beauty for sure!!!!


Thank you Hope! So happy and grateful to have this piece of perfection in my collection. There is nothing like chevre leather!!! I just can't get enough and this one is PERFECT for me (((le sigh))) Have not put her down once!!!


----------



## jtothelo

Wanted to share my SO bastia coin purse 
Epsom calfskin  
Exterior: Rouge de cœur  
Inside: Rose azalée

I wish it was a Birkin or Kelly but I only own one Birkin, so Im never going to get invited to do a SO So the wallet will have to do Its a SO none the less and thats what counts


----------



## Israeli_Flava

jtothelo said:


> Wanted to share my SO bastia coin purse
> Epsom calfskin
> Exterior: Rouge de cœur
> Inside: Rose azalée
> 
> I wish it was a Birkin or Kelly but I only own one Birkin, so Im never going to get invited to do a SO So the wallet will have to do Its a SO none the less and thats what counts


LOVE your color choices!!! So Special!! Congrats dear!!


----------



## csetcos

7 Months, 10 days.  B30 Craie and Gris Asphalt Bicolor Togo with BPHW.  I couldn’t believe it came so fast...it was a pandemic baby!!!  Thank you @Txoceangirl for your help in designing my Cray Cray Stunning new addition!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

csetcos said:


> 7 Months, 10 days.  B30 Craie and Gris Asphalt Bicolor Togo with BPHW.  I couldn’t believe it came so fast...it was a pandemic baby!!!  Thank you @Txoceangirl for your help in designing my Cray Cray Stunning new addition!!!
> 
> View attachment 5086276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086277


Gorgeous neutral pandemic baby you got there!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## ada4yooh

Hello everyone! Has anyone received a pair of special order Himalayan Oran sandals? My SA said it will take 3 months to come in and I’m anxious/ excited on how it will look. If anyone has a picture for reference that would be amazing! Thank you!


----------



## mugenprincess

ada4yooh said:


> Hello everyone! Has anyone received a pair of special order Himalayan Oran sandals? My SA said it will take 3 months to come in and I’m anxious/ excited on how it will look. If anyone has a picture for reference that would be amazing! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5086738


OMG I didn't even know you can do that!! I can't wait to see them.
May I know how much that cost?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ada4yooh said:


> Hello everyone! Has anyone received a pair of special order Himalayan Oran sandals? My SA said it will take 3 months to come in and I’m anxious/ excited on how it will look. If anyone has a picture for reference that would be amazing! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5086738


pics are all over IG.
Looks just like the bag .... so beautiful!


----------



## ada4yooh

mugenprincess said:


> OMG I didn't even know you can do that!! I can't wait to see them.
> May I know how much that cost?


I’ll PM you the price ☺️


----------



## ada4yooh

Israeli_Flava said:


> pics are all over IG.
> Looks just like the bag .... so beautiful!


Ohhh do you have an example of where I can find it on IG? I can’t seem to find any and the ones on google I find are dupes. Thanks in advance! ☺️


----------



## mcpro

csetcos said:


> 7 Months, 10 days.  B30 Craie and Gris Asphalt Bicolor Togo with BPHW.  I couldn’t believe it came so fast...it was a pandemic baby!!!  Thank you @Txoceangirl for your help in designing my Cray Cray Stunning new addition!!!
> 
> View attachment 5086276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086277



whhoaaaahh!!!! That's so fast !!!! its beautiful!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

csetcos said:


> 7 Months, 10 days.  B30 Craie and Gris Asphalt Bicolor Togo with BPHW.  I couldn’t believe it came so fast...it was a pandemic baby!!!  Thank you @Txoceangirl for your help in designing my Cray Cray Stunning new addition!!!
> 
> View attachment 5086276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086277


Very beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally!!! My Baby B is here!!! Noir chevre with rose poupre interior and rose gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5074678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074684


Whaaaaattttt???! How did I miss this??! Giiiiiirrrrrllll  

she turned out stunnnning and now you have your noir with RG. I’m so happy for you!!


----------



## Ball

You are allowed to place an SO for sandals and small leather goods?  Are they offered separately from an SO for a bag?  That's fun!


----------



## periogirl28

Ball said:


> You are allowed to place an SO for sandals and small leather goods?  Are they offered separately from an SO for a bag?  That's fun!


Orans may be special ordered in any exotic skin including Himalaya and this is separate from bags. I do not think SLGs are offered except for the Calvis.


----------



## Muffin_Top

ada4yooh said:


> Hello everyone! Has anyone received a pair of special order Himalayan Oran sandals? My SA said it will take 3 months to come in and I’m anxious/ excited on how it will look. If anyone has a picture for reference that would be amazing! Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5086738


Well I hope you get them before the summer ends (or perhaps are you in the southern hémisphère)


----------



## jacyh

I went in for my first ever SO appointment today. Kelly 25 Verso. Gris agate in ostrich outside, rose pourpre inside, my initials in akkurat on the clochette, brushed gold hardware and raisin stitching. I can’t wait!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

csetcos said:


> 7 Months, 10 days.  B30 Craie and Gris Asphalt Bicolor Togo with BPHW.  I couldn’t believe it came so fast...it was a pandemic baby!!!  Thank you @Txoceangirl for your help in designing my Cray Cray Stunning new addition!!!
> 
> View attachment 5086276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086277


GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## olibelli

jacyh said:


> View attachment 5087595
> 
> I went in for my first ever SO appointment today. Kelly 25 Verso. Gris agate in ostrich outside, rose pourpre inside, my initials in akkurat on the clochette, brushed gold hardware and raisin stitching. I can’t wait!!


Beautiful! I had this EXACT SO combination down to the Raisin stitching as one of my options for a Mini K but ended up choosing K25 Chevre for my SO instead. Can't wait to see how yours turns out!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally!!! My Baby B is here!!! Noir chevre with rose poupre interior and rose gold hardware!
> 
> View attachment 5074678
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074679
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074680
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074683
> 
> 
> View attachment 5074684


AMAZING, GORGEOUS!!! Inspirational!




csetcos said:


> 7 Months, 10 days.  B30 Craie and Gris Asphalt Bicolor Togo with BPHW.  I couldn’t believe it came so fast...it was a pandemic baby!!!  Thank you @Txoceangirl for your help in designing my Cray Cray Stunning new addition!!!



Wow! So quick!! Gorgeous combo! Mine will also have Gris Asphalte and I couldn´t be more certain of my colour choice after seeing yours!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> Whaaaaattttt???! How did I miss this??! Giiiiiirrrrrllll
> 
> she turned out stunnnning and now you have your noir with RG. I’m so happy for you!!


Yesssss!!!!!! It all worked out... B30 gold and B25 rose gold 
I'm complete hhahhahaha
I hope you're doing well and I'm happy to see u back hun!



Jolly Wolf said:


> AMAZING, GORGEOUS!!! Inspirational!


Thank you so much!!!! This is my little forever baby birkin for day to casual evenings. She is so delightful!


----------



## amaretti_

stylemeter said:


> Sounds great anemone is beautiful with both .. if you’d like contrast go with blue electric otherwise rose pourpre ...
> 
> I ordered mine anemone with blue electric and rose stitching



May I ask how did you find anemone in chevre?  I’ve found a ton of anemone epsom and togo examples online and love how it looks on those leathers but very few in chevre.  Do you find that it leans red at all?  Or is it still that crisp neutral purple shade?


----------



## M7891

Marie2008 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Does someone have the palette of the threads?
> 
> for kelly chevre Gris perle, I am hesitating between gris clair or gris asphalte but I have never seen gris clair.  Thank you!!


----------



## M7891

amaretti_ said:


> May I ask how did you find anemone in chevre?  I’ve found a ton of anemone epsom and togo examples online and love how it looks on those leathers but very few in chevre.  Do you find that it leans red at all?  Or is it still that crisp neutral purple shade?



Its more juicy and vibrant in Epsom


----------



## Jolly Wolf

So I got the call last thursday! I was so surprised I couldn’t even breathe!
I went to store that same day and chose my new bag.
Now the wait is gonna be super hard, because I am so excited to get my hands on my new super special bag!
I really didn’t think they would ever pick me to go through this process, really.

In case you are wondering about the colour and leather, this bag will be a Birkin 25, in togo. Gris Asphalt on the outside and Rose Mexico on the inside with Rose Extreme stitching. RGHW.

Ths week I started to feel some doubts about the stitching.. that maybe I should've chosen a lighter pink, like Lipstick so it doesnt stand out so much. What do you guys think?


----------



## LOA24

Jolly Wolf said:


> So I got the call last thursday! I was so surprised I couldn’t even breathe!
> I went to store that same day and chose my new bag.
> Now the wait is gonna be super hard, because I am so excited to get my hands on my new super special bag!
> I really didn’t think they would ever pick me to go through this process, really.
> 
> In case you are wondering about the colour and leather, this bag will be a Birkin 25, in togo. Gris Asphalt on the outside and Rose Mexico on the inside with Rose Extreme stitching. RGHW.
> 
> Ths week I started to feel some doubts about the stitching.. that maybe I should've chosen a lighter pink, like Lipstick so it doesnt stand out so much. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5088330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088338


That looks so pretty! Very excited for you


----------



## demicouture

Jolly Wolf said:


> So I got the call last thursday! I was so surprised I couldn’t even breathe!
> I went to store that same day and chose my new bag.
> Now the wait is gonna be super hard, because I am so excited to get my hands on my new super special bag!
> I really didn’t think they would ever pick me to go through this process, really.
> 
> In case you are wondering about the colour and leather, this bag will be a Birkin 25, in togo. Gris Asphalt on the outside and Rose Mexico on the inside with Rose Extreme stitching. RGHW.
> 
> Ths week I started to feel some doubts about the stitching.. that maybe I should've chosen a lighter pink, like Lipstick so it doesnt stand out so much. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5088330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088338



Congrats! Dont have any regrets on the rose extreme stitching. I find that there is almost no more beautiful combo than grey and pink.
And I concur, the wait is hard...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## stylemeter

Yet to receive it 





amaretti_ said:


> May I ask how did you find anemone in chevre?  I’ve found a ton of anemone epsom and togo examples online and love how it looks on those leathers but very few in chevre.  Do you find that it leans red at all?  Or is it still that crisp neutral purple shade?


----------



## Ayala

ada4yooh said:


> I’ll PM you the price ☺


Hi! Can you please PM me the price as well. I need to know how much I'm committing to before I actually bug my SA, lol.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

lvstratus said:


> The bag still comes  with the horseshoe. My friend got her SO yesterday, and the stamp is definitely there.



Last thursday, I was indeed informed by my SA that my bag will come with the Horseshoe Stamp, however she did not present me the stamp chart.


----------



## acrowcounted

jd5237 said:


> Hmm, really interesting now...FSH said they will try to have it stamped where the HSS would normally would go rather than where the initials are normally permitted


Would love to see how this turned out!


----------



## raradarling

Jolly Wolf said:


> So I got the call last thursday! I was so surprised I couldn’t even breathe!
> I went to store that same day and chose my new bag.
> Now the wait is gonna be super hard, because I am so excited to get my hands on my new super special bag!
> I really didn’t think they would ever pick me to go through this process, really.
> 
> In case you are wondering about the colour and leather, this bag will be a Birkin 25, in togo. Gris Asphalt on the outside and Rose Mexico on the inside with Rose Extreme stitching. RGHW.
> 
> Ths week I started to feel some doubts about the stitching.. that maybe I should've chosen a lighter pink, like Lipstick so it doesnt stand out so much. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5088330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088338


Congrats!! You are living the dream!!


----------



## ada4yooh

Ayala said:


> Hi! Can you please PM me the price as well. I need to know how much I'm committing to before I actually bug my SA, lol.


PMed ☺️


----------



## Muffin_Top

M7891 said:


> Its more juicy and vibrant in Epsom


The difference is stunning.
The chèvre anémone samples look like rose pourpre in the SO calvis on H website.
(I thank you for this picture as I chose anémone lining and I'm trying to convince myself it's not too dark; should have kept a picture of the samples I selected) (I'm feeling embarrassed for having such a concern ^^)


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Has anybody perhaps ordered the green emerald shiny croc? I don't have any green bag or clothing but that color is simply divine! I really wonder what it looks like in real life. 

Also, has anybody have any experience with bubblegum pink? Is that too much for a non-mini bag?


----------



## amaretti_

Muffin_Top said:


> The difference is stunning.
> The chèvre anémone samples look like rose pourpre in the SO calvis on H website.
> (I thank you for this picture as I chose anémone lining and I'm trying to convince myself it's not too dark; should have kept a picture of the samples I selected) (I'm feeling embarrassed for having such a concern ^^)



I was thinking the same thing.  Anemone is such a clean crisp purple in epsom but in chevre, it seems to lean darker OR redder.  Going to go back through this thread to see if anyone posted a pic of the chevre anemone SO sample!  Thank you


----------



## Muffin_Top

amaretti_ said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Anemone is such a clean crisp purple in epsom but in chevre, it seems to lean darker OR redder.  Going to go back through this thread to see if anyone posted a pic of the chevre anemone SO sample!  Thank you


But wasn't it a chèvre anémone sample ?


----------



## 880

Jolly Wolf said:


> So I got the call last thursday! I was so surprised I couldn’t even breathe!
> I went to store that same day and chose my new bag.
> Now the wait is gonna be super hard, because I am so excited to get my hands on my new super special bag!
> I really didn’t think they would ever pick me to go through this process, really.
> 
> In case you are wondering about the colour and leather, this bag will be a Birkin 25, in togo. Gris Asphalt on the outside and Rose Mexico on the inside with Rose Extreme stitching. RGHW.
> 
> Ths week I started to feel some doubts about the stitching.. that maybe I should've chosen a lighter pink, like Lipstick so it doesnt stand out so much. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5088330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088338


Congrats! I am so happy for you! The stitching you picked will be amazing!


----------



## Muffin_Top

Jolly Wolf said:


> So I got the call last thursday! I was so surprised I couldn’t even breathe!
> I went to store that same day and chose my new bag.
> Now the wait is gonna be super hard, because I am so excited to get my hands on my new super special bag!
> I really didn’t think they would ever pick me to go through this process, really.
> 
> In case you are wondering about the colour and leather, this bag will be a Birkin 25, in togo. Gris Asphalt on the outside and Rose Mexico on the inside with Rose Extreme stitching. RGHW.
> 
> Ths week I started to feel some doubts about the stitching.. that maybe I should've chosen a lighter pink, like Lipstick so it doesnt stand out so much. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5088330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088338


Rose extrême is going to match the inside better, no regrets to have !


----------



## Israeli_Flava

amaretti_ said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Anemone is such a clean crisp purple in epsom but in chevre, it seems to lean darker OR redder.  Going to go back through this thread to see if anyone posted a pic of the chevre anemone SO sample!  Thank you


You are correct. Chevre anenome is v dark. I want anenome in my collxn but the jewel tone is muted from the darkness is chevre leather so I did not select this color for SO for that very reason. Anenome is much better in other leathers lik epsom, togo, evercolor, swift etc.... IMHO.


----------



## Muffin_Top

amaretti_ said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  Anemone is such a clean crisp purple in epsom but in chevre, it seems to lean darker OR redder.  Going to go back through this thread to see if anyone posted a pic of the chevre anemone SO sample!  Thank you


I found several chèvre anémone pictures in the pink / purple family thread




__





						Purple/Pink Color Family...Pics Only!
					

mini C in rose ete evercolor




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Muffin_Top

Israeli_Flava said:


> You are correct. Chevre anenome is v dark. I want anenome in my collxn but the jewel tone is muted from the darkness is chevre leather so I did not select this color for SO for that very reason. Anenome is much better in other leathers lik epsom, togo, evercolor, swift etc.... IMHO.


That's funny, I'm just feeling the opposite. I liked the anémone better in  the chèvre sample, probably because it looks warm. 
In other leathers it makes me think of something colder, like ultraviolet


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Interesting discussion of anemone in chèvre vs Epsom. I happen to have both in SLGs and I like both, but to me nothing beats the softness and sheen of chèvre.

Here’re some comparison shots. The first one is more true to color IRL. The second one is how the color looks next to the window with natural light.

EDITED to make it more relevant to this thread: my outstanding SO is K28 Raisin/Anemone chèvre multico


----------



## amaretti_

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Interesting discussion of anemone in chèvre vs Epsom. I happen to have both in SLGs and I like both, but to me nothing beats the softness and sheen of chèvre.
> 
> Here’re some comparison shots. The first one is more true to color IRL. The second one is how the color looks next to the window with natural light.
> 
> EDITED to make it more relevant to this thread: my outstanding SO is K28 Raisin/Anemone chèvre multico
> 
> View attachment 5089510
> View attachment 5089511



Super helpful - thank you so much!  And your (hopefully soon!) raisin/anemone multico sounds amazing .


----------



## Ball

So I went to do my SO earlier this week.  And I picked Kelly Pochette thinking that I still have other single colors I want in a B or K.  I picked swift leather since only swift or croc available - in rose azalee outside and rose Mexico lining with ghw and rose extreme stitching.  Can't wait!!


----------



## Kelly Star

I initially wanted to order a K25 swift in Blanc, but the system does not allow for the “Naturel” stitching option which would match white perfectly, and the lightest stitching available is Gris Pale. On a smooth leather such as swift, the stitching is so visible I cannot take that risk. We tried choosing the Line Version first and then the Verso Version (choosing a contrast lining) but the natural stitching option just does not come up in either case, and when my SA wrote to Paris, she was told that the stitching had to be in a contrast color. Some of you have been mentioning tonal stitching, so just to be clear, is there a separate tonal stitching option, just like there is an inverted stitching option? Or by tonal stitching, do you just mean choosing the closest color in tone, to your chosen leather color, from the list of available stitching colors? Such as Celeste stitching on a Bleu du Nord bag? And if that is the case, I fail to understand why such a tonal stitching option is not available for white leather.

Now I have exactly 8 days to figure out what I should order, and instead of a white Kelly with stitching that might look dirty to me, I am inclined to order a Mini Kelly in chèvre mysore leather, but I like soft colors and my dream colors such as Sakura and mauve sylvestre are not available. I also like rose confetti, rose d’ete, and rose Jaipur. However, Rose Lipstick is the lightest pink currently available in chèvre. I am worried that  rose lipstick might look somewhat Barbie pink on me. And there is nothing wrong with Barbie pink, just that it is too bold for me. I have yet to see the swatch, and hope they have it at my store. There are so many pictures on IG, but while in some pictures it looks cute, and coral-like, in others rose lipstick looks very loud, and I cannot be sure if it is the filters. 

Any insight and guidance would be deeply appreciated. If you already have a bag in Rose Liptick/chèvre, I would love to see pictures in natural light. Do you think it is a bold color? Is it easy to wear in daily life, or does it stand out too much because of the color? I don’t want to buy a neutral Mini Kelly, but I want it to be easy to wear, if that makes sense.

Good luck on all your SOs! Hope we end up loving our bags, and using them in good health That’s the most important.


----------



## Angelian

Kelly Star said:


> I initially wanted to order a K25 swift in Blanc, but the system does not allow for the “Naturel” stitching option which would match white perfectly, and the lightest stitching available is Gris Pale. On a smooth leather such as swift, the stitching is so visible and therefore so significant, I know, because I have the same size kelly in swift in another color and I feel cannot live with the light grey stitching on a pure white Kelly. I cannot take that risk. We tried choosing the Line Version first and then the Verso Version (choosing a contrast lining) but the natural stitching option just does not come up in either case, and when my SA wrote to Paris, she was told that the stitching had to be in a contrast color. Some of you have been mentioning tonal stitching, so just to be clear, is there a separate tonal stitching option, just like there is an inverted stitching option? Or by tonal stitching, do you just mean choosing the closest color in tone, to your chosen leather color, from the list of available stitching colors? Such as Celeste stitching on a Bleu du Nord bag? And if that is the case, I fail to understand why such a tonal stitching option is not available for white leather.
> 
> Now I have exactly 8 days to figure out what I should order, and instead of a white Kelly with stitching that might look dirty to me, I am inclined to order a Mini Kelly in chèvre mysore leather, but I like soft colors and my dream colors such as Sakura and mauve sylvestre are not available. I also like rose confetti, rose d’ete, and rose Jaipur-  also not available. Rose Lipstick is the lightest pink currently available in chèvre. I am worried that  rose lipstick might look somewhat Barbie pink on me. I have yet to see the swatch, and hope they have it at my store. There are so many pictures on IG, but while in some pictures it looks cute, in others rose lipstick looks very loud, and I cannot be sure.
> 
> Any insight and guidance would be deeply appreciated. Good luck on all your SOs! Hope we end up loving our bags, and using them in good health That’s the most important.



Hi, I think a couple of things are going wrong here.
Blanc is not offered in Swift, only in Clémence.
And K25 Retourné is also not an option in Clémence, it’s size 28 up to 35 only.
The choice for Verso version should be made first.
When it comes to stitching, you shouldn’t “choose” the Natural thread. Instead the question is “I would like to personalise the thread colour on the outside of the bag” and the answer/box to be ticked in your case would be “No”. That’s how you get your tone-on-tone stitching, the default thread colour is applied by Hermès.
Guess you have some things to consider, good luck!


----------



## Kelly Star

Angelian said:


> Hi, I think a couple of things are going wrong here.
> Blanc is not offered in Swift, only in Clémence.
> And K25 Retourné is also not an option in Clémence, it’s size 28 up to 35 only.
> The choice for Verso version should be made first.
> When it comes to stitching, you shouldn’t “choose” the Natural thread. Instead the question is “I would like to personalise the thread colour on the outside of the bag” and the answer/box to be ticked in your case would be “No”. That’s how you get your tone-on-tone stitching, the default thread colour is applied by Hermès.
> Guess you have some things to consider, good luck!



When my SA and I looked at the screen together in store, we saw that Blanc was not offered in swift, but Craie was a possibility, and we decided on everything except for the lining color.  After choosing rose pourpre as lining in the following days, she called me to inform me that the system allowed for Blanc in swift when she entered the information and sent me a screenshot of the selection and screenshots of the list of the thread colors (other than naturel) to choose from.



It is strange that the exterior color (Blanc) is not in her screenshot and I will ask to make sure. The same question came to my mind initially, actually.

Regarding the choice of version, what I meant was, because the stitching is so important I was willing to do either Line or Verso, whichever gave the option to natural thread. And so the details were entered all over again a second time to try that out, but my SA said natural was not an option regardless of the Version. I am grateful to learn there is a yes/no option for personalization in threading. I will speak to my SA and hope for the best. Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Jolly Wolf said:


> So I got the call last thursday! I was so surprised I couldn’t even breathe!
> I went to store that same day and chose my new bag.
> Now the wait is gonna be super hard, because I am so excited to get my hands on my new super special bag!
> I really didn’t think they would ever pick me to go through this process, really.
> 
> In case you are wondering about the colour and leather, this bag will be a Birkin 25, in togo. Gris Asphalt on the outside and Rose Mexico on the inside with Rose Extreme stitching. RGHW.
> 
> Ths week I started to feel some doubts about the stitching.. that maybe I should've chosen a lighter pink, like Lipstick so it doesnt stand out so much. What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 5088330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5088338


Congratulations! Grey and pink work so well together - I love the brighter thread choice. So far I have contrast stitching on almost all my SOs and have never regretted it


----------



## acrowcounted

Kelly Star said:


> When my SA and I looked at the screen together in store, we saw that Blanc was not offered in swift, but Craie was a possibility, and we decided on everything except for the lining color.  After choosing rose pourpre as lining in the following days, she called me to inform me that the system allowed for Blanc in swift when she entered the information and sent me a screenshot of the selection and screenshots of the list of the thread colors (other than naturel) to choose from.
> View attachment 5089966
> 
> 
> It is strange that the exterior color (Blanc) is not in her screenshot and I will ask to make sure. The same question came to my mind initially, actually.
> 
> Regarding the choice of version, what I meant was, because the stitching is so important I was willing to do either Line or Verso, whichever gave the option to natural thread. And so the details were entered all over again a second time to try that out, but my SA said natural was not an option regardless of the Version. I am grateful to learn there is a yes/no option for personalization in threading. I will speak to my SA and hope for the best. Thank you!


I agree with @Angelian that Blanc Swift is not an option, maybe your SA is seeing Beton. Regardless, even if the system for some reason allows the SA to enter Blanc, I would brace myself for a follow up call from
Paris in a few weeks/months saying it was rejected and you need to make a different choice. (Plus ensuing delays)
From what I can gather, you would like a K25 retourne in as “clean” of a white exterior appearance as possible. Given the other specs you’ve mentioned, your SA should be inputting:
Kelly 25 Retourne. Verso Version. Swift Leather. Craie Exterior color. Rose Pourpre Interior color. Tonal stitching. Polished Gold Hardward. Standard strap length. And then whatever your monogram selections were.
The key words are “Verso” and “Tonal Stitching” which will give it the default production stitching that comes with craie.


----------



## Kelly Star

acrowcounted said:


> I agree with @Angelian that Blanc Swift is not an option, maybe your SA is seeing Beton. Regardless, even if the system for some reason allows the SA to enter Blanc, I would brace myself for a follow up call from
> Paris in a few weeks/months saying it was rejected and you need to make a different choice. (Plus ensuing delays)
> From what I can gather, you would like a K25 retourne in as “clean” of a white exterior appearance as possible. Given the other specs you’ve mentioned, your SA should be inputting:
> Kelly 25 Retourne. Verso Version. Swift Leather. Craie Exterior color. Rose Pourpre Interior color. Tonal stitching. Polished Gold Hardward. Standard strap length. And then whatever your monogram selections were.
> The key words are “Verso” and “Tonal Stitching” which will give it the default production stitching that comes with craie.



I certainly would not want my SA to get that call from Paris, and it is possible,  because blanc just wasn’t offered in swift in the first place. My daughter thinks this is a sign that I must go for the Mini Kelly. I have been wanting one for a while. And so has she Thank you so much for these suggestions, because stitching is a decision that will come up no matter what I opt for.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Naynaykilla said:


> I just asked this today and was told they discontinued the matte croc bubblegum 5p cuz they were having difficulty with ensuring even dye of this color. I wept real tears upon hearing this because that was my number 1 mini Kelly wish



Are you quite sure about this? Did you hear it directly from the staff at Hermes boutique? I am just curious about the source of the info. I really, really love the 5P Bubblegum pink in matte croc. It looks absolutely divine in the sun! It's such a gorgeous but understated combination and a perfect match for white Summer clothes.  I've only seen in once IRL but for some reason, I especially love it on women with extremely short, edgy haircuts  

I am very torn between 5P in matte croc and Rose Sheherazade in shiny croc. Love them both for different reasons. It would be so sad if they stopped making the 5P pink


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Just some amazing choices...
Still undecided


----------



## *SL*

MaryAndDogs said:


> Are you quite sure about this? Did you hear it directly from the staff at Hermes boutique? I am just curious about the source of the info. I really, really love the 5P Bubblegum pink in matte croc. It looks absolutely divine in the sun! It's such a gorgeous but understated combination and a perfect match for white Summer clothes.  I've only seen in once IRL but for some reason, I especially love it on women with extremely short, edgy haircuts
> 
> I am very torn between 5P in matte croc and Rose Sheherazade in shiny croc. Love them both for different reasons. It would be so sad if they stopped making the 5P pink



I was also told the same.  5P matte croc no longer available for SO.


----------



## traumamama

csetcos said:


> 7 Months, 10 days.  B30 Craie and Gris Asphalt Bicolor Togo with BPHW.  I couldn’t believe it came so fast...it was a pandemic baby!!!  Thank you @Txoceangirl for your help in designing my Cray Cray Stunning new addition!!!
> 
> View attachment 5086276
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086277


This is stunning!!! Your pandemic baby is perfection and I'm so impressed it arrived so quickly!!


----------



## Naynaykilla

MaryAndDogs said:


> Are you quite sure about this? Did you hear it directly from the staff at Hermes boutique? I am just curious about the source of the info. I really, really love the 5P Bubblegum pink in matte croc. It looks absolutely divine in the sun! It's such a gorgeous but understated combination and a perfect match for white Summer clothes.  I've only seen in once IRL but for some reason, I especially love it on women with extremely short, edgy haircuts
> 
> I am very torn between 5P in matte croc and Rose Sheherazade in shiny croc. Love them both for different reasons. It would be so sad if they stopped making the 5P pink


Yes, directly from my SA and the resident leather expert at the Madison store confirmed. Soooo sad! My favorite color as well


----------



## Tasha1

csetcos said:


> 7 Months, 10 days. B30 Craie and Gris Asphalt Bicolor Togo with BPHW. I couldn’t believe it came so fast...it was a pandemic baby!!! Thank you @Txoceangirl for your help in designing my Cray Cray Stunning new addition!!!



а a gorgeous combination
When I asked for a bicolour bag and wanted only handles and front stripes were different, I got a negative answer and had to agree for sides in the same colour like handles and front stripes.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MaryAndDogs

*SL* said:


> I was also told the same.  5P matte croc no longer available for SO.





Naynaykilla said:


> Yes, directly from my SA and the resident leather expert at the Madison store confirmed. Soooo sad! My favorite color as well



Oh no! It it sooo sad!  But thank you very much for the info!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Has anybody maybe ordered Rose Sherezade shiny croc with contrasting stitching and interior? I am just curious which color combinations would work well and whether the contrasting stitching would not be too much on a croc...What do you guys think?


----------



## Jolly Wolf

raradarling said:


> Congrats!! You are living the dream!!





880 said:


> Congrats! I am so happy for you! The stitching you picked will be amazing!





Muffin_Top said:


> Rose extrême is going to match the inside better, no regrets to have !





QuelleFromage said:


> Congratulations! Grey and pink work so well together - I love the brighter thread choice. So far I have contrast stitching on almost all my SOs and have never regretted it



Thank you all! Now I am certain I made the right choice 



Ball said:


> So I went to do my SO earlier this week.  And I picked Kelly Pochette thinking that I still have other single colors I want in a B or K.  I picked swift leather since only swift or croc available - in rose azalee outside and rose Mexico lining with ghw and rose extreme stitching.  Can't wait!!



You did so well! I thought about getting a Kelly pochette, however I still didn't have a Birkin in my collection, so I thought it would be better to make sure I got one. But the truth is that I can't wait to get a Kelly Pochette  Yours is gonna be so beautiful, Rose Azalee is an amazing colour and itlooks so good on small bags!!! Please, share some photos with us when it arrive!



MaryAndDogs said:


> Just some amazing choices...
> Still undecided



This matte pink croc is so Gorgeous!!!!!! I love the choice you made on the your last pic!


----------



## traumamama

Tasha1 said:


> а a gorgeous combination
> When I asked for a bicolour bag and wanted only handles and front stripes were different, I got a negative answer and had to agree for sides in the same colour like handles and front stripes.



the sides of her bag are the same as the handles and sangles- at least looks like it in the picture to me


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Jolly Wolf said:


> This matte pink croc is so Gorgeous!!!!!! I love the choice you made on the your last pic!



Thanks! But apparently, this is no longer available  I'll see what comes out of it but I don't keep my hope high. We"ll see what's possible.

I really like Rose Sherezade as well, so I am sad about the Bubblegum pink but if I could get the hot pink in Rose Sherezade or Rose Tyrien, I'll be ok  Unfortunately, I am not a fan of Ostrich leather so Rose Tyrien is not an option. But Rose Sherezade is smiling at me more and more  Maybe the good ladies (and guys) on this forum could suggest some nice lining options....


----------



## Jolly Wolf

MaryAndDogs said:


> Thanks! But apparently, this is no longer available  I'll see what comes out of it but I don't keep my hope high. We"ll see what's possible.
> 
> I really like Rose Sherezade as well, so I am sad about the Bubblegum pink but if I could get the hot pink in Rose Sherezade or Rose Tyrien, I'll be ok  Unfortunately, I am not a fan of Ostrich leather so Rose Tyrien is not an option. But Rose Sherezade is smiling at me more and more  Maybe the good ladies (and guys) on this forum could suggest some nice lining options....


Sorry to hear that. I am pretty sure you are going to find another beutiful option. Rose Sherezade is very special and classic!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Jolly Wolf said:


> Sorry to hear that. I am pretty sure you are going to find another beutiful option. Rose Sherezade is very special and classic!



I'd love to combine it with lighter interior but everything looks slightly off - to me.  Maybe it is a color that is just meant to be monotone.


----------



## Kelly Star

Angelian said:


> Hi, I think a couple of things are going wrong here.
> Blanc is not offered in Swift, only in Clémence.
> And K25 Retourné is also not an option in Clémence, it’s size 28 up to 35 only.
> The choice for Verso version should be made first.
> When it comes to stitching, you shouldn’t “choose” the Natural thread. Instead the question is “I would like to personalise the thread colour on the outside of the bag” and the answer/box to be ticked in your case would be “No”. That’s how you get your tone-on-tone stitching, the default thread colour is applied by Hermès.
> Guess you have some things to consider, good luck!



Hi Angelian,
I have to thank you! My SA tried ticking “No” to personalizing threading and she could not believe it, it worked! She praised me for being more knowledgeable than her, and it is because of you! So now I can have tonal stitching if I order a Verso bag. I’m so happy. Regarding the Blanc option that the system is allowing for swift leather, my SA says she is not concerned it will get cancelled. However, I am worried, I mean she is very sweet and has the best intentions, but I already shared the story about the stitching. When I had given up hope on the white bag/white stitching, I started looking at the chèvre colors for a mini Kelly. Tomorrow I am taking my daughter with me to look at the color swatches. My heart wishes for a mauve sylvestre or rose confetti mini Kelly, but it might be long before those colors are available. I think will have to chose between Anemone or Rose Lipstick if I prefer to get one sooner rather than later.  Any thoughts?


----------



## QuelleFromage

MaryAndDogs said:


> Thanks! But apparently, this is no longer available  I'll see what comes out of it but I don't keep my hope high. We"ll see what's possible.
> 
> I really like Rose Sherezade as well, so I am sad about the Bubblegum pink but if I could get the hot pink in Rose Sherezade or Rose Tyrien, I'll be ok  Unfortunately, I am not a fan of Ostrich leather so Rose Tyrien is not an option. But Rose Sherezade is smiling at me more and more  Maybe the good ladies (and guys) on this forum could suggest some nice lining options....


How about a blue for interior? Complementary on the color wheel and will enrich the pink. Indigo subtle, Saphir in between, Zellige not so subtle but a bit lighter, BE even less subtle but always a wow  I would stay with tonal stitching on shiny croc...the leather and color are the star.


----------



## Angelian

Kelly Star said:


> Hi Angelian,
> I have to thank you! My SA tried ticking “No” to personalizing threading and she could not believe it, it worked! She praised me for being more knowledgeable than her, and it is because of you! So now I can have tonal stitching if I order a Verso bag. I’m so happy. Regarding the Blanc option that the system is allowing for swift leather, my SA says she is not concerned it will get cancelled. However, I am worried, I mean she is very sweet and has the best intentions, but I already shared the story about the stitching. When I had given up hope on the white bag/white stitching, I started looking at the chèvre colors for a mini Kelly. Tomorrow I am taking my daughter with me to look at the color swatches. My heart wishes for a mauve sylvestre or rose confetti mini Kelly, but it might be long before those colors are available. I think will have to chose between Anemone or Rose Lipstick if I prefer to get one sooner rather than later.  Any thoughts?



Glad I was able to help, you’re welcome!  And I think you are right to be worried about Blanc in Swift being cancelled. I know people like to point out H ”rules” are broken all the time, but that’s not really the case when it comes to À la Carte. The (limiting) charts that are used are global and created for a reason. Exceptions may have been the case seasons ago, but there are plenty of more recent examples in this thread where chosen options were rejected and changes had to be made for the order to go through. You can always try of course, but best to brace for disappointment.

Regarding the mini Kelly. Colours are so very personal, can’t advice you on that. I will say I do not believe in settling and getting something while actually craving something else. Take a look at the swatches, if you love it, then go for it. Otherwise, is it really that bad to wait a while longer?
I do not know what the current (pink) colours are for the mini K regular offers. Also, A/W21 season is near and your SA/SM should be able to tell you what they ordered in which colours, as the buy for this was back in February (if they are willing to share is another story). So you can try that route too, maybe mini K in lighter pink is just a request away.  

Good luck and have fun tomorrow!


----------



## California Dreaming

My SO came in and I’m so thrilled with it!!  It feels just perfect for me. A bag I am going to have forever and use often. It’s a B30 verso Bleu Indigo Mysore with BPHW and Bleu Saphir interior. I place the order on October 29, 2020, but the date on the internal order was November 9, 2020. Far faster than I had thought!


----------



## California Dreaming

Whoa!  Sorry for all those duplicate photos! (Fixed it! )


----------



## TeeCee77

California Dreaming said:


> View attachment 5092133
> View attachment 5092133
> View attachment 5092131
> View attachment 5092132
> View attachment 5092133
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SO came in and I’m so thrilled with it!!  It feels just perfect for me. A bag I am going to have forever and use often. It’s a B30 verso Bleu Indigo Mysore with BPHW and Bleu Saphir interior. I place the order on October 29, 2020, but the date on the internal order was November 9, 2020. Far faster than I had thought!
> View attachment 5092131
> View attachment 5092131
> 
> View attachment 5092131
> 
> View attachment 5092131


Stunning! Congrats! Such a great useful combo!


----------



## Chrismin

Stunning ! Congrats !





California Dreaming said:


> My SO came in and I’m so thrilled with it!!  It feels just perfect for me. A bag I am going to have forever and use often. It’s a B30 verso Bleu Indigo Mysore with BPHW and Bleu Saphir interior. I place the order on October 29, 2020, but the date on the internal order was November 9, 2020. Far faster than I had thought!
> 
> View attachment 5092175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092177


----------



## MaryAndDogs

QuelleFromage said:


> How about a blue for interior? Complementary on the color wheel and will enrich the pink. Indigo subtle, Saphir in between, Zellige not so subtle but a bit lighter, BE even less subtle but always a wow  I would stay with tonal stitching on shiny croc...the leather and color are the star.



Thanks for the idea!  I love almost all Hermes blues and most greys (if not too warm). I already have a black shiny croc with blue interior (which I absolutely love) but I guess why change a winning horse


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## traumamama

California Dreaming said:


> My SO came in and I’m so thrilled with it!!  It feels just perfect for me. A bag I am going to have forever and use often. It’s a B30 verso Bleu Indigo Mysore with BPHW and Bleu Saphir interior. I place the order on October 29, 2020, but the date on the internal order was November 9, 2020. Far faster than I had thought!
> 
> View attachment 5092175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092177


Gorgeous!! Love your combination of colors, the leather, and the brushed hardware! And came so quickly! I placed my SO around the same time, crossing fingers mine comes in soon as well


----------



## MaryAndDogs

First of all I can safely confirm that Bubblegum Pink is not available to order at the moment. Let us all take a minute to take a deep breath, shed a tear and grieve... I really wanted to have matte Pink croc with Anemone interior - no can do. So sad...

But Rose Sheherazade Pink looks pretty awesome too  I have looked at some interior colors and was oddly attracted to  Orange Poppy interior. The blues were super nice too but Blue Saphire looked really dark in Chevere, almost black. Gris Perle was way too light and washed out with RS. I am going with Palladium so I guess blue would be a better choice than Orange Poppy.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

MaryAndDogs said:


> First of all I can safely confirm that Bubblegum Pink is not available to order at the moment. Let us all take a minute to take a deep breath, shed a tear and grieve... I really wanted to have matte Pink croc with Anemone interior - no can do. So sad...
> 
> But Rose Sheherazade Pink looks pretty awesome too  I have looked at some interior colors and was oddly attracted to  Orange Poppy interior. The blues were super nice too but Blue Saphire looked really dark in Chevere, almost black. Gris Perle was way too light and washed out with RS. I am going with Palladium so I guess blue would be a better choice than Orange Poppy.


Sorry to hear about the Bublblegum Pink. But, it's nice to see that you found some other options.
Personally, I think Blue Saphire looks very good!!

A found some imagens of this colour combination on google, but not with Chevre leather:
- https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2283/6633/products/40706607-1_1024x1024.jpg?v=1570047467
- https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1826/7937/products/DSCF5386_2048x.jpg?v=1598199062
- https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1826/7937/products/JFI_4971_2048x.jpg?v=1615583490
- https://www.christies.com/img/LotIm...u_saphir_niloticus_crocodile_birki120100).jpg


----------



## CTLover

MaryAndDogs said:


> Has anybody perhaps ordered the green emerald shiny croc? I don't have any green bag or clothing but that color is simply divine! I really wonder what it looks like in real life.
> 
> Also, has anybody have any experience with bubblegum pink? Is that too much for a non-mini bag?


I haven't but I was in Hermes a couple of years ago when someone who SO Kelly in an emerald green shiny croc came in to pick it up.  It was fabulous.   One of the most gorgeous bags I've ever seen.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

CTLover said:


> I haven't but I was in Hermes a couple of years ago when someone who SO Kelly in an emerald green shiny croc came in to pick it up.  It was fabulous.   One of the most gorgeous bags I've ever seen.



I went back and forth about it but ultimately was too much of a chicken to order it sight unseen. I totally love my Blue Saphire shiny croc Birkin and I think that Emerald Green would be similarly gorgeous, jewel tone but I've never set my eyes on it IRL and there was no swatch available to see. And maybe it would have been a bit too similar to Blue Saphire anyway. 
So, this time it is lovely Pink Sherezade  for me  I am so looking forward to it! The wait will be excruciating!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Jolly Wolf said:


> Sorry to hear about the Bublblegum Pink. But, it's nice to see that you found some other options.
> Personally, I think Blue Saphire looks very good!!
> 
> A found some imagens of this colour combination on google, but not with Chevre leather:
> - https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/2283/6633/products/40706607-1_1024x1024.jpg?v=1570047467
> - https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1826/7937/products/DSCF5386_2048x.jpg?v=1598199062
> - https://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/1826/7937/products/JFI_4971_2048x.jpg?v=1615583490
> - https://www.christies.com/img/LotIm...u_saphir_niloticus_crocodile_birki120100).jpg




Thank you for your help! Yes, Blue Saphire looks absolutely amazing in croc. I should know , because my favourite B is in shiny Blue Sapphire croc and I can say nothing but good things about that color. It  is gorgeous, perfect jewel tone, which always looks great. It's probably my favourite blue in croc. Whenever I reach for that bag, I have to smile. It gives me a happy vibe  

However, on a Chèvre sample it looked really dark and kind fo dull to me. It is amazing how different leathers take colors differently. 
The bottom swatch is Blue Saphire.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

MaryAndDogs said:


> Thank you for your help! Yes, Blue Saphire looks absolutely amazing in croc. I should know , because my favourite B is in shiny Blue Sapphire croc and I can say nothing but good things about that color. It is gorgeous, perfect jewel tone, which always looks great. It's probably my favourite blue in croc. Whenever I reach for that bag, I have to smile. It gives me a happy vibe
> 
> However, on a Chèvre sample it looked really dark and kind fo dull to me. It is amazing how different leathers take colors differently.
> The bottom swatch is Blue Saphire.
> 
> View attachment 5093247


Yes, you are totally right   It's super dark!


----------



## QuelleFromage

MaryAndDogs said:


> First of all I can safely confirm that Bubblegum Pink is not available to order at the moment. Let us all take a minute to take a deep breath, shed a tear and grieve... I really wanted to have matte Pink croc with Anemone interior - no can do. So sad...
> 
> But Rose Sheherazade Pink looks pretty awesome too  I have looked at some interior colors and was oddly attracted to  Orange Poppy interior. The blues were super nice too but Blue Saphire looked really dark in Chevere, almost black. Gris Perle was way too light and washed out with RS. I am going with Palladium so I guess blue would be a better choice than Orange Poppy.


I have a Kelly with a Bleu Saphir chèvre interior. It's actually pretty vibrant. Dye lots on Saphir do vary, though. (And yes, I have TWO bags with blue interiors and possibly about to do a third!)

Just took these images in both direct daylight (indoors, not bright sunlight) and very dim light. As you can see they look very little like that swatch. Totally possible BS chèvre has changed, but when I did the research for this bag around 2016-17, it was so bright that I dismissed it as an exterior.
edited again: @MaryAndDogs I tagged you in the special orders time thread - there's a BS interior Birkin that just came in for a member. Looks just like my Kelly.


----------



## QuelleFromage

California Dreaming said:


> My SO came in and I’m so thrilled with it!!  It feels just perfect for me. A bag I am going to have forever and use often. It’s a B30 verso Bleu Indigo Mysore with BPHW and Bleu Saphir interior. I place the order on October 29, 2020, but the date on the internal order was November 9, 2020. Far faster than I had thought!
> 
> View attachment 5092175
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092177


Beautiful! Paging @MaryAndDogs for a look at this Bleu Saphir interior.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a Kelly with a Bleu Saphir chèvre interior. It's actually pretty vibrant. Dye lots on Saphir do vary, though. (And yes, I have TWO bags with blue interiors and possibly about to do a third!)
> 
> Just took these images in both direct daylight (indoors, not bright sunlight) and very dim light. As you can see they look very little like that swatch. Totally possible BS chèvre has changed, but when I did the research for this bag around 2016-17, it was so bright that I dismissed it as an exterior.
> edited again: @MaryAndDogs I tagged you in the special orders time thread - there's a BS interior Birkin that just came in for a member. Looks just like my Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5093422
> View attachment 5093423
> View attachment 5093424
> View attachment 5093425



Interesting... which one of the photos show your Blue Saphir chèvre interior most true to color IRL? My Kelly with BS chèvre exterior looks like your 4th photo.


----------



## QuelleFromage

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Interesting... which one of the photos show your Blue Saphir chèvre interior most true to color IRL? My Kelly with BS chèvre exterior looks like your 4th photo.


They are all true to color IRL (or I would not have posted them....), different lighting as noted. In general the color comes across as quite vibrant.


----------



## California Dreaming

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a Kelly with a Bleu Saphir chèvre interior. It's actually pretty vibrant. Dye lots on Saphir do vary, though. (And yes, I have TWO bags with blue interiors and possibly about to do a third!)
> 
> Just took these images in both direct daylight (indoors, not bright sunlight) and very dim light. As you can see they look very little like that swatch. Totally possible BS chèvre has changed, but when I did the research for this bag around 2016-17, it was so bright that I dismissed it as an exterior.
> edited again: @MaryAndDogs I tagged you in the special orders time thread - there's a BS interior Birkin that just came in for a member. Looks just like my Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5093422
> View attachment 5093423
> View attachment 5093424
> View attachment 5093425


That’s me!  I’m the completely over the moon new owner of a beautiful new SO B30 with Bleu Indigo mysore exterior and Bleu Saphir interior. I’m discovering that it’s quite hard to photograph the interior of a bag, but I would describe it as a vibrant jewel tone. these photos are taken in direct outdoor sunlight, shaded outdoor sunlight, indoor direct sunlight, and indirect indoor sunlight. I hope they are somewhat helpful!  

edit: Now that I’m looking at them, the one taken on the bed is a little misleading because sunlight is coming across the top from a nearby window and only illuminating that top strip so the rest of it looks darker than it is.


----------



## Nataliec1

Hi everyone! I’m going to place my SO tomorrow and I’m pretty set on a B30 in Craie.... my dilemma is Sellier Epsom or Retourne Togo? I love my Togo bags - but only own Epsom in belts. Sellier only comes in Epsom and all my friends hate Epsom because they say it wears terribly. What are your thoughts? I also plan to do verso... thinking rose Mexico or lime for a fun pop of color. I carry my Birkins open with the flap tucked so no one will really see the inside except me.


----------



## Crapples

Nataliec1 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m going to place my SO tomorrow and I’m pretty set on a B30 in Craie.... my dilemma is Sellier Epsom or Retourne Togo? I love my Togo bags - but only own Epsom in belts. Sellier only comes in Epsom and all my friends hate Epsom because they say it wears terribly. What are your thoughts? I also plan to do verso... thinking rose Mexico or lime for a fun pop of color. I carry my Birkins open with the flap tucked so no one will really see the inside except me.


Congrats.  For me it is Retourne Togo, both for the look and the leather.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a Kelly with a Bleu Saphir chèvre interior. It's actually pretty vibrant. Dye lots on Saphir do vary, though. (And yes, I have TWO bags with blue interiors and possibly about to do a third!)
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093423






California Dreaming said:


> That’s me!  I’m the completely over the moon new owner of a beautiful new SO B30 with Bleu Indigo mysore exterior and Bleu Saphir interior. I’m discovering that it’s quite hard to photograph the interior of a bag, but I would describe it as a vibrant jewel tone.
> 
> View attachment 5093738
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5093741




Thank you for your help and photos! Those are both very beautiful bags. 

I feel quite silly because I totally forgot that I have a handbag with Blue Saphire interior. So embarrassing. I took this picture by the window but with no sun, on an overcast day. It's not as dark as the sample I have seen recently but also not as vibrant as in your bags.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

MaryAndDogs said:


> Thank you for your help! Yes, Blue Saphire looks absolutely amazing in croc. I should know , because my favourite B is in shiny Blue Sapphire croc and I can say nothing but good things about that color. It is gorgeous, perfect jewel tone, which always looks great. It's probably my favourite blue in croc. Whenever I reach for that bag, I have to smile. It gives me a happy vibe
> 
> However, on a Chèvre sample it looked really dark and kind fo dull to me. It is amazing how different leathers take colors differently.
> The bottom swatch is Blue Saphire.
> 
> View attachment 5093247


I actually REALLLLY like the lighter blue next to the pink. However, my taste is fairly bold and all my SOs have pink interiors.

I have done Bleu Hydra with Rose Jaipur, Bleu Paon with Rose Tyrien and Jaune Ambre with Rose Extreme....come to think of it, would you consider yellow?

I would have suggested gray but I know Gris Perle is very pale (although matte Gris Perle is amaaaaazing). I wish they would have a better medium gray to offer.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Notorious Pink said:


> I actually REALLLLY like the lighter blue next to the pink. However, my taste is fairly bold and all my SOs have pink interiors.
> 
> I have done Bleu Hydra with Rose Jaipur, Bleu Paon with Rose Tyrien and Jaune Ambre with Rose Extreme....come to think of it, would you consider yellow?
> 
> I would have suggested gray but I know Gris Perle is very pale (although matte Gris Perle is amaaaaazing). I wish they would have a better medium gray to offer.




LOVE the idea of Bleu Pain / Rose Tyrien combination  I'd love to see a picture of Jaune Ambre with Rose Extreme. It must light up the room   Do you live in a sunny climate? I imagine it must be beyond fabulous on a sunny day  

Agreed on the Gris Perle, especially the Matte Croc one  I could not LOVE that color more! It looks spectacular with all white summer outfits. Or with anything else, really  I've only recently realised that my Gris Perle Matte croc Kelly actually perfectly matches my Baxter Damasco leather sofa   I am obsessed with the "perfect" light grey color.


----------



## erinrose

Anyone know how much the so oran sandals in himalayan are? Any currency!


----------



## Notorious Pink

MaryAndDogs said:


> LOVE the idea of Bleu Pain / Rose Tyrien combination  I'd love to see a picture of Jaune Ambre with Rose Extreme. It must light up the room  Do you live in a sunny climate? I imagine it must be beyond fabulous on a sunny day
> 
> Agreed on the Gris Perle, especially the Matte Croc one  I could not LOVE that color more! It looks spectacular with all white summer outfits. Or with anything else, really  I've only recently realised that my Gris Perle Matte croc Kelly actually perfectly matches my Baxter Damasco leather sofa   I am obsessed with the "perfect" light grey color.



Lol I live in NY. The Jaune Ambre is indeed very sunny, but I actually find it very easy to wear, like a neutral. It goes very well with a lot of my wardrobe.


----------



## stylemeter

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol I live in NY. The Jaune Ambre is indeed very sunny, but I actually find it very easy to wear, like a neutral. It goes very well with a lot of my wardrobe.
> View attachment 5095301
> View attachment 5095302
> View attachment 5095303
> View attachment 5095304


Amazing color combinations ...


----------



## birkinmary

A la Carte (SO) Kelly 28 Retourne au Galop malachite with permabrass hw


----------



## Hermeaddict

15 months, 2 weeks and 4 days. Kelly selloer 25cm, chevre gris perle (inside) vert titien (outside), brushed gold hardware.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Hermeaddict said:


> 15 months, 2 weeks and 4 days. Kelly selloer 25cm, chevre gris perle (inside) vert titien (outside), brushed gold hardware.



OMG! Sounds like a dream! Could you please post some pictures?


----------



## Hermeaddict

MaryAndDogs said:


> OMG! Sounds like dream! Could you please post some pictures?


MaryAndDogs, I definitely will as soon as I can! Absolute stunner!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol I live in NY. The Jaune Ambre is indeed very sunny, but I actually find it very easy to wear, like a neutral. It goes very well with a lot of my wardrobe.
> View attachment 5095301
> View attachment 5095302
> View attachment 5095303
> View attachment 5095304



Oh, WOW! 

I LOVE the coiler combinations!


----------



## JeanGranger

California Dreaming said:


> My SO came in and I’m so thrilled with it!!  It feels just perfect for me. A bag I am going to have forever and use often. It’s a B30 verso Bleu Indigo Mysore with BPHW and Bleu Saphir interior. I place the order on October 29, 2020, but the date on the internal order was November 9, 2020. Far faster than I had thought!
> 
> View attachment 5092175
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beautiful
> 
> View attachment 5092176
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092177


----------



## acrowcounted

Has anyone received a completed SO from this year with the Shooting Star Lucky Symbol stamped on it successfully?


----------



## Nurhermesfurmich

erinrose said:


> Anyone know how much the so oran sandals in himalayan are? Any currency!


$5.4K


----------



## acrowcounted

Nurhermesfurmich said:


> $5.4K


USD??


----------



## Hermeaddict

Hermeaddict said:


> MaryAndDogs, I definitely will as soon as I can! Absolute stunner!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Nurhermesfurmich said:


> $5.4K


HOLY MOSES!


----------



## Crapples

birkinmary said:


> A la Carte (SO) Kelly 28 Retourne au Galop malachite with permabrass hw
> View attachment 5095491
> 
> View attachment 5095492


We need way more handle shots. Soooo pretty!


----------



## periogirl28

Israeli_Flava said:


> HOLY MOSES!





acrowcounted said:


> USD??


It's an SO going into Horizon. I know someone who placed a Hima shoe order and the pricing is not similar to our SO/ ALC bags.


----------



## weibandy

15 months and it arrived!  Ordered Feb 2020.


----------



## mcpro

*congratulations!!! *


----------



## Alice26

Hi! Does anyone know when the new SO year starts? TIA


----------



## Perja

birkinmary said:


> A la Carte (SO) Kelly 28 Retourne au Galop malachite with permabrass hw
> View attachment 5095491
> 
> View attachment 5095492


Omg. If I may ask, how long ago did you place this order?


----------



## Hermeaddict

K25 gris perle w/ vert titien inside brushed gold hardware, chevre.


----------



## Hermeaddict

Hermeaddict said:


> K25 gris perle w/ vert titien inside brushed gold hardware, chevre.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Just dropping in to be sad as many of us have been for ages about no chèvre Kelly retourné. Wonder why? Does retourné use more leather?


----------



## corgimom11

erinrose said:


> Anyone know how much the so oran sandals in himalayan are? Any currency!





Nurhermesfurmich said:


> $5.4K





acrowcounted said:


> USD??



Yes, this pricing is correct. My SA invited me to place one of these orders today. Very cool experience and that is the price in USD. I opted for lizard ombre orans in the end. but you could pick between different shoe styles and there were various leather/color options based on the style between matte & smooth croco (and in the case of Orans, you could order Hima) in addition to the ombre lizard.. Not sure if it was really a "special order" in the sense like our a-la-carte bags, although it was described as a SO to me. BUT unlike ALC,  I did have to put a deposit down.


----------



## Notorious Pink

MaryAndDogs said:


> Oh, WOW!
> 
> I LOVE the coiler combinations!



thank you! Yeah, I’m not afraid of color. I keep saying that the next one will be black with pink but I always seem to wind up with something a bit more fun.


----------



## lilmermaid264

Hello Loves!

I placed my first SO today, I'm wondering if I made a mistake.

B25 Retourne: craie clemence w/ gris tourterelle and brushed palladium hw (contrast stitching). Should I have gone with gold hw? The stores lighting was really yellow in hue.  I'm really digging the cool tones atm. I guess I'm looking for validation. thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lilmermaid264 said:


> Hello Loves!
> 
> I placed my first SO today, I'm wondering if I made a mistake.
> 
> B25 Retourne: craie clemence w/ gris tourterelle and brushed palladium hw (contrast stitching). Should I have gone with gold hw? The stores lighting was really yellow in hue.  I'm really digging the cool tones atm. I guess I'm looking for validation. thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5102472


Gorgeous SO combo!!! I would love that bag!
Hardware is such a personal choice but I prefer GHW on almost everything...but for this combo I  would have chosen RGHW. But that is really just me.... I have craie togo B25 and RGHW and that combo is LETHAL.
You have to order what YOU love!


----------



## lilmermaid264

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous SO combo!!! I would love that bag!
> Hardware is such a personal choice but I prefer GHW on almost everything...but for this combo I  would have chosen RGHW. But that is really just me.... I have craie togo B25 and RGHW and that combo is LETHAL.
> You have to order what YOU love!



Lol! I was thinking about the rose hold hw, but the rghw didn't seem pink, it just seemed kinda regular gold.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lilmermaid264 said:


> Lol! I was thinking about the rose hold hw, but the rghw didn't seem pink, it just seemed kinda regular gold.


I have 3 B25 w/rghw including SO ... it's PINK dear. The boutique lighting is trash.


----------



## hoot

lilmermaid264 said:


> Hello Loves!
> 
> I placed my first SO today, I'm wondering if I made a mistake.
> 
> B25 Retourne: craie clemence w/ gris tourterelle and brushed palladium hw (contrast stitching). Should I have gone with gold hw? The stores lighting was really yellow in hue.  I'm really digging the cool tones atm. I guess I'm looking for validation. thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5102472



Congrats on your SO! I’m currently waiting for my SO, craie + trench with brushed PHW. I’m not one for rose gold at all but I like both ghw & PHW and wear both. I’m just more of a fan of PHW with craie. It’s a bit more unusual & modern IMO. 
Choose what you’ll be happy with.


----------



## lilmermaid264

hoot said:


> Congrats on your SO! I’m currently waiting for my SO, craie + trench with brushed PHW. I’m not personally a fan of rose gold but I like both ghw & PHW and wear both. I’m just more of a fan of PHW with craie. It’s a bit more unusual & modern IMO.
> Choose what you’ll be happy with.



Thanks! It's just hard to imagine what it will all look like, although we are not obligated to buy, but I feel like I would be obligated. 

Did you go with contrast stitching?


----------



## hoot

lilmermaid264 said:


> Thanks! It's just hard to imagine what it will all look like, although we are not obligated to buy, but I feel like I would be obligated.
> 
> Did you go with contrast stitching?


It will be gorgeous! Nothing to worry about! 

I believe I chose Natural stitching throughout which means the trench  sangles, strap & sides on the kelly sellier will have contrast stitching and it will look tonal on the craie.  
If I had chosen contrast stitching on a two tone kelly sellier, the trench sangles & strap would have contrast stitching but the Trench sides would not be and that difference just bothers me. Hope I’m making sense.  This won’t be an issue on a birkin retourne.


----------



## lilmermaid264

hoot said:


> It will be gorgeous! Nothing to worry about!
> 
> I believe I chose Natural stitching throughout which means the trench  sangles, strap & sides on the kelly sellier will have contrast stitching and it will look tonal on the craie.
> If I had chosen contrast stitching on a two tone kelly sellier, the trench sangles & strap would have contrast stitching but the Trench sides would not be and that difference just bothers me. Hope I’m making sense.  This won’t be an issue on a birkin retourne.




It does - thanks!  I think I need to chill out and let it ride. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## birkinmary

Perja said:


> Omg. If I may ask, how long ago did you place this order?



This bag didn’t come through conventional SO order procedures, I start dreaming of it as soon as I got the craie Au Galop, I didn’t love the malachite version they made with zanzibar handle  (Au Trot), this must have been by the end of 2017.


----------



## Perja

birkinmary said:


> This bag didn’t come through conventional SO order procedures, I start dreaming of it as soon as I got the craie Au Galop, I didn’t love the malachite version they made with zanzibar handle  (Au Trot), this must have been by the end of 2017.
> 
> View attachment 5102684


Such a beautiful combination in addition to the conventional Au Galop! Wear it in good health


----------



## QuelleFromage

lilmermaid264 said:


> Hello Loves!
> 
> I placed my first SO today, I'm wondering if I made a mistake.
> 
> B25 Retourne: craie clemence w/ gris tourterelle and brushed palladium hw (contrast stitching). Should I have gone with gold hw? The stores lighting was really yellow in hue.  I'm really digging the cool tones atm. I guess I'm looking for validation. thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5102472


This sounds stunning to me! Neutral but modern with the BPHW.


----------



## lilmermaid264

QuelleFromage said:


> This sounds stunning to me! Neutral but modern with the BPHW.



Thanks!! Now starts the patient wait...


----------



## QuelleFromage

lilmermaid264 said:


> Thanks!! Now starts the patient wait...


Also in Clemence these colors both come off so beautifully.....(*starts debating own SO choice*)


----------



## Txoceangirl

lilmermaid264 said:


> Hello Loves!
> 
> I placed my first SO today, I'm wondering if I made a mistake.
> 
> B25 Retourne: craie clemence w/ gris tourterelle and brushed palladium hw (contrast stitching). Should I have gone with gold hw? The stores lighting was really yellow in hue.  I'm really digging the cool tones atm. I guess I'm looking for validation. thanks!



I have craie b30 SO with brushed PHW and it is divine!  Modern, chic, cool and sophisticated....excellent choice!


----------



## lilmermaid264

Txoceangirl said:


> I have craie b30 SO with brushed PHW and it is divine!  Modern, chic, cool and sophisticated....excellent choice!


Thanks! I'm just full of that self doubt.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

lilmermaid264 said:


> Thanks! I'm just full of that self doubt.






Not entirely craie (etain is the secondary color), but here is some representation with BPHW if it helps at all.


----------



## CTLover

SpicyTuna13 said:


> View attachment 5104891
> 
> 
> Not entirely craie (etain is the secondary color), but here is some representation with BPHW if it helps at all.


I'm loving this bag combination.


----------



## lilmermaid264

SpicyTuna13 said:


> View attachment 5104891
> 
> 
> Not entirely craie (etain is the secondary color), but here is some representation with BPHW if it helps at all.


Thank you!! It's really gorgeous!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## fashiongodess*

hello! I'm a new member here and was recently invited to do my very 1st special order. I chose K 25 sellier epsom in craie with lime interiors so verso, was confused about the stitching between tonal and contrast but on my SA's suggestion went for contrast stitching in gris asphalte. Now I'm a bit concerned about the contrast stitching, hoping it wouldn't look too odd.


----------



## LOA24

fashiongodess* said:


> hello! I'm a new member here and was recently invited to do my very 1st special order. I chose K 25 sellier epsom in craie with lime interiors so verso, was confused about the stitching between tonal and contrast but on my SA's suggestion went for contrast stitching in gris asphalte. Now I'm a bit concerned about the contrast stitching, hoping it wouldn't look too odd.


Sounds soooo yummy! Congrats!


----------



## fashiongodess*

lovemylife15 said:


> Sounds soooo yummy! Congrats!


thank you! that's reassuring


----------



## Chanelandco

My choice for my first à la carte.
I wanted a bag I could easily use, with some extra peps to make me happy .
Kelly 25 sellier, chevre leather with rose pourpre interior and cyclamen stitching..
With Permabrass.
Hope it will be like in my imagination.


----------



## JeanGranger

Anyone have picture of either SO b25 or k25  in Swift?


----------



## haute okole

I just received an SO offer to make a watch from the Beverly Hills store.  I think it is a one time event.  Ugh, so tempting!  I just rejected a bag SO, but a watch SO?  I am supposed to be saving money.


----------



## corgimom11

haute okole said:


> I just received an SO offer to make a watch from the Beverly Hills store.  I think it is a one time event.  Ugh, so tempting!  I just rejected a bag SO, but a watch SO?  I am supposed to be saving money.



They did a similar event last year for the first time and I participated. I got to see the options for this year's in my last appointment, but my understanding is this is open to the majority of regular customers.

more info on this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-cape-cod-watch.1026020/


----------



## haute okole

corgimom11 said:


> They did a similar event last year for the first time and I participated. I got to see the options for this year's in my last appointment, but my understanding is this is open to the majority of regular customers.
> 
> more info on this thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/special-order-cape-cod-watch.1026020/


Thank you!  I have rejected all my SO offers so far, but a watch?!  So fun!


----------



## traumamama

weibandy said:


> 15 months and it arrived!  Ordered Feb 2020.



congratulations!!


----------



## lilmermaid264

weibandy said:


> 15 months and it arrived!  Ordered Feb 2020.


Congratulations!!! What was the special combo or order?


----------



## orrsthu

I don’t know if someone had a similar situation like me can kindly answer my question, I placed a SO last November at my hometown boutique with the sales I worked with for several years. I just received her letter to say she is leaving this boutique. What would happen to my SO? I do not have a new sales yet, what is the best way to connect with a new sales and keep my SO? TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

orrsthu said:


> I don’t know if someone had a similar situation like me can kindly answer my question, I placed a SO last November at my hometown boutique with the sales I worked with for several years. I just received her letter to say she is leaving this boutique. What would happen to my SO? I do not have a new sales yet, what is the best way to connect with a new sales and keep my SO? TIA!


Your SO is fine. It is already placed with Paris. Eventually it will arrive to the store with your name/ customer number on it and whoever is your SA at that time (or maybe even the SM) will contact you to come purchase it.


----------



## orrsthu

Thank you so much for your answer!


----------



## birkinbabe420

birkinbabe420 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just placed my first ever SO yesterday!!! It was a complete surprise for me so I hadn’t put too much thought into what I wanted, and I took a long time considering all options. I eventually decided I wanted to do something bright in chèvre since I have a lot of neutral bags, but like others mentioned I wasn’t too impressed by the color options for chèvre.
> 
> I ultimately ended up deciding on doing a verso K25 in Bleuet ostrich for the exterior and Abricot for the interior with brushed gold hardware and a 105cm strap. I chose Bleu France stitching because I wanted it to be somewhat tonal but not an exact match with the Bleuet ostrich. Like others and my SO have said, contrast stitching can work out beautifully when done right but can also totally ruin a bag’s look when done wrong and I completely agree on this front! Didn’t want to be too risky here, so I chose something close to Bleuet but not exactly the same tone.
> 
> My SO said it would take about a year but I hope it comes sooner!!! I cannot wait to see what my very first SO will look like when it’s completed!



Ok so... I am following up on my previous post. UPDATE!!! I was notified by my SA that they are NOT doing Bleuet ostrich this season ! Needless to say I was devastated. Devastated! Off I went to the store to come up with a new order. 

I had actually been thinking about changing my order to a Mini Kelly II and took this opportunity to reconsider that option! I ended up deciding on the Mini Kelly II in Rose Tyrien ostrich with Orange Poppy interior and GHW and the 105 cm strap. HOWEVER, my SA mentioned that she isn't sure if Mini Kelly SO's can be placed with ostrich?! Does anyone have any intel on this? In case the Mini Kelly ostrich is rejected, our plan is to submit an order for a K25 with Rose Tyrien ostrich and Orange Poppy interior. Since I've gotten home, though, I can't stop myself from wrestling the idea of placing a SO in non-exotic leather for the Mini Kelly instead. It is the bag that's so hard to get these days, after all! And it is so damn cute! Also, could anyone let me know if the iPhone 12 (smaller size) fits in it? My SA was saying she thinks the K25 is much more useful and can not only be used for evening but also a day bag, and generally finds the K25 much more practical and multipurpose. On the other hand, she totally gets that the Mini Kelly II is super cute and the mini bag craze is still happening.  I am thinking about texting her tomorrow to submit an order for a Mini Kelly II ini Bleu Hydra chevre mysore and orange poppy interior with gold hardware IN CASE the Rose Tyrien ostrich Mini Kelly order doesn't happen. I would be grateful to the PF community for any thoughts!


----------



## acrowcounted

birkinbabe420 said:


> Ok so... I am following up on my previous post. UPDATE!!! I was notified by my SA that they are NOT doing Bleuet ostrich this season ! Needless to say I was devastated. Devastated! Off I went to the store to come up with a new order.
> 
> I had actually been thinking about changing my order to a Mini Kelly II and took this opportunity to reconsider that option! I ended up deciding on the Mini Kelly II in Rose Tyrien ostrich with Orange Poppy interior and GHW and the 105 cm strap. HOWEVER, my SA mentioned that she isn't sure if Mini Kelly SO's can be placed with ostrich?! Does anyone have any intel on this? In case the Mini Kelly ostrich is rejected, our plan is to submit an order for a K25 with Rose Tyrien ostrich and Orange Poppy interior. Since I've gotten home, though, I can't stop myself from wrestling the idea of placing a SO in non-exotic leather for the Mini Kelly instead. It is the bag that's so hard to get these days, after all! And it is so damn cute! Also, could anyone let me know if the iPhone 12 (smaller size) fits in it? My SA was saying she thinks the K25 is much more useful and can not only be used for evening but also a day bag, and generally finds the K25 much more practical and multipurpose. On the other hand, she totally gets that the Mini Kelly II is super cute and the mini bag craze is still happening.  I am thinking about texting her tomorrow to submit an order for a Mini Kelly II ini Bleu Hydra chevre mysore and orange poppy interior with gold hardware IN CASE the Rose Tyrien ostrich Mini Kelly order doesn't happen. I would be grateful to the PF community for any thoughts!


As seen in this pic from this post, Ostrich is available for the mini kelly II Sellier. I’ve highlighted and enlarged it for you.

Also, yes the iPhone 12 does technically fit but it’s a struggle. I can put my iPhone 12 Pro with Apple leather case in the bag but it’s at an angle and annoying to get in and out.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

acrowcounted said:


> As seen in this pic from this post, Ostrich is available for the mini kelly II Sellier. I’ve highlighted and enlarged it for you.
> 
> Also, yes the iPhone 12 does technically fit but it’s a struggle. I can put my iPhone 12 Pro with Apple leather case in the bag but it’s at an angle and annoying to get in and out.
> View attachment 5112292


Agree with @acrowcounted. I think the 12 would be a bit tight.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

birkinbabe420 said:


> Ok so... I am following up on my previous post. UPDATE!!! I was notified by my SA that they are NOT doing Bleuet ostrich this season ! Needless to say I was devastated. Devastated! Off I went to the store to come up with a new order.
> 
> I had actually been thinking about changing my order to a Mini Kelly II and took this opportunity to reconsider that option! I ended up deciding on the Mini Kelly II in Rose Tyrien ostrich with Orange Poppy interior and GHW and the 105 cm strap. HOWEVER, my SA mentioned that she isn't sure if Mini Kelly SO's can be placed with ostrich?! Does anyone have any intel on this? In case the Mini Kelly ostrich is rejected, our plan is to submit an order for a K25 with Rose Tyrien ostrich and Orange Poppy interior. Since I've gotten home, though, I can't stop myself from wrestling the idea of placing a SO in non-exotic leather for the Mini Kelly instead. It is the bag that's so hard to get these days, after all! And it is so damn cute! Also, could anyone let me know if the iPhone 12 (smaller size) fits in it? My SA was saying she thinks the K25 is much more useful and can not only be used for evening but also a day bag, and generally finds the K25 much more practical and multipurpose. On the other hand, she totally gets that the Mini Kelly II is super cute and the mini bag craze is still happening.  I am thinking about texting her tomorrow to submit an order for a Mini Kelly II ini Bleu Hydra chevre mysore and orange poppy interior with gold hardware IN CASE the Rose Tyrien ostrich Mini Kelly order doesn't happen. I would be grateful to the PF community for any thoughts!


This is just me but I would think long and hard about using a SO on a "so dam cute" bag over a bag you will use forever. 
I get it.... mini K is just that.... but a SO is one of those opportunities that isn't guaranteed to happen again, so I have and will continue to place SO that I think will be forever bags. You can get a mini K as a regular offer. I'd def go for the K25 but that is just me. Good luck dear and let us know what you decide.


----------



## jenayb

birkinbabe420 said:


> Ok so... I am following up on my previous post. UPDATE!!! I was notified by my SA that they are NOT doing Bleuet ostrich this season ! Needless to say I was devastated. Devastated! Off I went to the store to come up with a new order.
> 
> I had actually been thinking about changing my order to a Mini Kelly II and took this opportunity to reconsider that option! I ended up deciding on the Mini Kelly II in Rose Tyrien ostrich with Orange Poppy interior and GHW and the 105 cm strap. HOWEVER, my SA mentioned that she isn't sure if Mini Kelly SO's can be placed with ostrich?! Does anyone have any intel on this? In case the Mini Kelly ostrich is rejected, our plan is to submit an order for a K25 with Rose Tyrien ostrich and Orange Poppy interior. Since I've gotten home, though, I can't stop myself from wrestling the idea of placing a SO in non-exotic leather for the Mini Kelly instead. It is the bag that's so hard to get these days, after all! And it is so damn cute! Also, could anyone let me know if the iPhone 12 (smaller size) fits in it? My SA was saying she thinks the K25 is much more useful and can not only be used for evening but also a day bag, and generally finds the K25 much more practical and multipurpose. On the other hand, she totally gets that the Mini Kelly II is super cute and the mini bag craze is still happening.  I am thinking about texting her tomorrow to submit an order for a Mini Kelly II ini Bleu Hydra chevre mysore and orange poppy interior with gold hardware IN CASE the Rose Tyrien ostrich Mini Kelly order doesn't happen. I would be grateful to the PF community for any thoughts!



I would not personally SO the MK. I love this size and it's adorable, and initially for my most recent SO I had considered; however, I ultimately went with ostrich K25 as I think I will get more wear and longevity from this bag. My recommendation is the K25 which is still a relatively small bag that goes from day to night.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jenaywins said:


> I would not personally SO the MK. I love this size and it's adorable, and initially for my most recent SO I had considered; however, I ultimately went with ostrich K25 as I think I will get more wear and longevity from this bag. My recommendation is the K25 which is still a relatively small bag that goes from day to night.


I agree, love the MK but 1) IMO it's too small for multico AND so small that verso barely shows 2) the K25 is so versatile.


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> I agree, love the MK but 1) IMO it's too small for multico AND so small that verso barely shows 2) the K25 is so versatile.



Ah, good point yes - the Verso isn't really visible at all... the flap doesn't really hang/stay open like other K sizes for sure.


----------



## acrowcounted

As someone with two open a la carte orders for mini kellys (plus a B25, hurry up Paris!), I say order what you want. K25s are much easier to get in store through regular offers than the mini kelly, so unless this is your last bag ever, order the harder to get one in the perfect color you want, imo.


----------



## Hermeaddict

Did an SO for MKII in March for Ostrich, 1 of 2 I am waiting on, and had no issues with it being accepted. Order what suites your lifestyle and your collection.


----------



## adb

6months and 6 days.. picking mine up today


----------



## Chrismin

Wow that’s fast ! May I ask where you are located ?


adb said:


> 6months and 6 days.. picking mine up today


----------



## ccloveshermes

Hi! I was wondering if anyone has received their SO mini Kelly in chevre? If yes, how long was the wait? I placed my order in Oct 2020. My other SO's were chevre b25's that only took 6-8 months. I'm based in the US. Thanks!!


----------



## adb

Chrismin said:


> Wow that’s fast ! May I ask where you are located ?


Qatar dear


----------



## adb

My baby is home


----------



## Israeli_Flava

adb said:


> My baby is home
> View attachment 5117312


Gorgeous Goldie dear so happy for you!!! CONGRATS!!!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Wow! It's all I can say. Just wow! 
What a gorgeous handbag. Gorgeous Pegasus, gorgeous Twilly. 
Wait, did I already say gorgeous?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

I meant the absolutely GORGEOUS bag of  Hermeaddict  Somehow it did not let me quote her post


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Hermeaddict said:


> MaryAndDogs, I definitely will as soon as I can! Absolute stunner!




Wow, wow, wow! You handbag is beyond amazing. Super pretty!


----------



## adb

Israeli_Flava said:


> Gorgeous Goldie dear so happy for you!!! CONGRATS!!!


Thanks babe! my sunshine/golden dream.


----------



## julian.f

B35, Bordeaux Togo, Prune stitching, brushed gold hardware. Ordered 30 September 2020, ordered confirmed in the system 7 October, arrived today (23 June 2021). Including today, 8 months and 25 days (267 days). Almost similar to carrying a child to term (38 weeks!). Picking her up tomorrow.


----------



## DimpleGirl

ccloveshermes said:


> Hi! I was wondering if anyone has received their SO mini Kelly in chevre? If yes, how long was the wait? I placed my order in Oct 2020. My other SO's were chevre b25's that only took 6-8 months. I'm based in the US. Thanks!!


I'm wondering the samething.  I placed my order in March for Kelly mini chevre, verso.   The store director said it should be here in Dec but Kelly mini seems to take longer.


----------



## runner1234

I placed an order for a bleuet ostrich K25 back in Oct 2019 and still no sign of it.. Also saw a recent post on here that bleuet ostrich is no longer offered. Does ostrich typically take a lot longer to arrive compared to regular leather? Obviously the pandemic is likely playing into the delay as well..


----------



## TeeCee77

runner1234 said:


> I placed an order for a bleuet ostrich K25 back in Oct 2019 and still no sign of it.. Also saw a recent post on here that bleuet ostrich is no longer offered. Does ostrich typically take a lot longer to arrive compared to regular leather? Obviously the pandemic is likely playing into the delay as well..


It’s anyone’s guess but my ostrich took 2.5 years.


----------



## acrowcounted

runner1234 said:


> I placed an order for a bleuet ostrich K25 back in Oct 2019 and still no sign of it.. Also saw a recent post on here that bleuet ostrich is no longer offered. Does ostrich typically take a lot longer to arrive compared to regular leather? Obviously the pandemic is likely playing into the delay as well..


Bleuet is not offered for current SO submissions; it was not on the color list for this year. That has no bearing on orders placed previously when it was on the selections list. Hope it comes soon for you. I’m still waiting on a Togo B25 from April 2019 so there really is no rhyme or reason!


----------



## jenngu

Does anyone know if it’s possible to order Birkin 25 with slightly longer handle?  I heard on someone mentioning it on YouTube.


----------



## acrowcounted

jenngu said:


> Does anyone know if it’s possible to order Birkin 25 with slightly longer handle?  I heard on someone mentioning it on YouTube.


Not from the a la carte kit. Mayyyyyybe from the Horizons department but I strongly doubt it.


----------



## periogirl28

jenngu said:


> Does anyone know if it’s possible to order Birkin 25 with slightly longer handle?  I heard on someone mentioning it on YouTube.


I really doubt it. Horizon does not allow modifications either, especially for any size Birkins, Kellys and bag styles currently "in collection".  I am sorry.


----------



## jenngu

periogirl28 said:


> I really doubt it. Horizon does not allow modifications either, especially for any size Birkins, Kellys and bag styles currently "in collection".  I am sorry.


I love the bags the way they are designed.  Just asking out of curiosity.☺️


----------



## periogirl28

jenngu said:


> I love the bags the way they are designed.  Just asking out of curiosity.☺


Sure! I do understand that many find it hard to carry the B25 due to the very small handles. I wonder about that YT video you refer to.


----------



## ddee65

TeeCee77 said:


> It’s anyone’s guess but my ostrich took 2.5 years.


I just placed my SO in ostrich last year... I guess I have a long wait ahead of me!


----------



## duna

julian.f said:


> B35, Bordeaux Togo, Prune stitching, brushed gold hardware. Ordered 30 September 2020, ordered confirmed in the system 7 October, arrived today (23 June 2021). Including today, 8 months and 25 days (267 days). Almost similar to carrying a child to term (38 weeks!). Picking her up tomorrow.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> B35, Bordeaux Togo, Prune stitching, brushed gold hardware. Ordered 30 September 2020, ordered confirmed in the system 7 October, arrived today (23 June 2021). Including today, 8 months and 25 days (267 days). Almost similar to carrying a child to term (38 weeks!). Picking her up tomorrow.



How lovely do post pics when you have it: I have just ordered a B35 in Bordeaux aswell!!!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

adb said:


> My baby is home
> View attachment 5117312


Beautiful SO! Congratulations


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## julian.f

duna said:


> How lovely do post pics when you have it: I have just ordered a B35 in Bordeaux aswell!!!!!


Congrats on a great color choice. I am even more pleased than I thought I would be. This is it:













The color is spectacularly dark - IRL close to the second picture. I know many love multi or verso options but I wanted something understated and cool. And this was it. I'm sure you'll have no regrets for going with Bordeaux! Its beauty is intoxicating, with a great balance of red and purple. I'm enamored.


----------



## duna

julian.f said:


> Congrats on a great color choice. I am even more pleased than I thought I would be. This is it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is spectacularly dark - IRL close to the second picture. I know many love multi or verso options but I wanted something understated and cool. And this was it. I'm sure you'll have no regrets for going with Bordeaux! Its beauty is intoxicating, with a great balance of red and purple. I'm enamored.



WOW, I have no words Actually I have been lusting over a B in Bordeaux for the last 2/3 years, but life got in the way and then Covid....After having asked my SA recently if she could find me one, a few days ago she got back to me saying it's not available as PO so the only option is SO. I would have liked it one single colour, but now SOs are not decided by the customer but by H.....As I don't like contrast stitching in general (yours is great, very subtle, I should have thought of it) I had to choose the Verso, so I chose dark brown lining. I think bordeaux and brown are very chic together! Now the wait beguins I'll come and look at yours from time to time, so I can drool!!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Love Bordeaux!! This looks really good!!


----------



## adb

BirkinLover77 said:


> Beautiful SO! Congratulations


Thank you. It’s a dream came true..


----------



## julian.f

duna said:


> WOW, I have no words Actually I have been lusting over a B in Bordeaux for the last 2/3 years, but life got in the way and then Covid....After having asked my SA recently if she could find me one, a few days ago she got back to me saying it's not available as PO so the only option is SO. I would have liked it one single colour, but now SOs are not decided by the customer but by H.....As I don't like contrast stitching in general (yours is great, very subtle, I should have thought of it) I had to choose the Verso, so I chose dark brown lining. I think bordeaux and brown are very chic together! Now the wait beguins I'll come and look at yours from time to time, so I can drool!!


Thank you! I don't want to go too far down this road as the thread is purely for time lines and the SO thread is for discussions but my stance was identical. I wanted 1 color and a verso wasn't close to my heart. Choosing (contrast) stitching was an option so we just gave it a go with Prune, which I chose. I got lucky but did have a verso back up plan if my workaround didn't pass H standards. It's a pity they make people choose things they don't really want. But dark brown and bordeaux sound beautiful. I hope it comes soon, and you love it!


----------



## runner1234

acrowcounted said:


> Bleuet is not offered for current SO submissions; it was not on the color list for this year. That has no bearing on orders placed previously when it was on the selections list. Hope it comes soon for you. I’m still waiting on a Togo B25 from April 2019 so there really is no rhyme or reason!



Thanks so much for you reply. I am actually not even so sure I want the bag anymore.. I’m sure it will be lovely but I only placed the order because I was originally supposed to order a croc mini K but I live in California and all croc SOs were cancelled at that time in my boutique (2019). Seems this has been reversed (or at least postponed) and I am now able to place a croc SO once again!

On another note, does anyone know what is the etiquette about declining SOs when they arrive? Is it frowned upon? Just not sure ostrich is my jam ..


----------



## QuelleFromage

My SA just told me that despite what the form says, Mini Kelly Sellier is available only in alligator, not croc (actually the quote is classic H "You can request matte or polished, but it will almost certainly be gator; we will not know until it arrives"). Anyone have intel on this?


----------



## acrowcounted

runner1234 said:


> Thanks so much for you reply. I am actually not even so sure I want the bag anymore.. I’m sure it will be lovely but I only placed the order because I was originally supposed to order a croc mini K but I live in California and all croc SOs were cancelled at that time in my boutique (2019). Seems this has been reversed (or at least postponed) and I am now able to place a croc SO once again!
> 
> On another note, does anyone know what is the etiquette about declining SOs when they arrive? Is it frowned upon? Just not sure ostrich is my jam ..


The more ”customized” the bag selection, the less happy they will be about you rejecting it. If you did just a Bleuet verso K25 with a nice interior color, they might not be too unhappy about having to find a new buyer. However, if you did a second color with exterior multico, lime stitching and a personalized monograming, it may be more difficult to find a new buyer for it. Some people will say that a good SA won’t want you to buy a bag you don’t love, and that’s a fine sentiment, but not very realistic, imo. I know if I offered someone a personalized gift of their choice design and then when it arrived they declined it, I’d be pretty soured on my interactions with them going forward. Add in the business side of it with a lost sale and now personalized merchandise that I have to get off the books ASAP and it’s just annoying. Whether or not that’s enough to impact your decision to accept or decline is a personal comfort level type decision. I hope instead you’ll just honestly love it when it arrives.


----------



## runner1234

acrowcounted said:


> The more ”customized” the bag selection, the less happy they will be about you rejecting it. If you did just a Bleuet verso K25 with a nice interior color, they might not be too unhappy about having to find a new buyer. However, if you did a second color with exterior multico, lime stitching and a personalized monograming, it may be more difficult to find a new buyer for it. Some people will say that a good SA won’t want you to buy a bag you don’t love, and that’s a fine sentiment, but not very realistic, imo. I know if I offered someone a personalized gift of their choice design and then when it arrived they declined it, I’d be pretty soured on my interactions with them going forward. Add in the business side of it with a lost sale and now personalized merchandise that I have to get off the books ASAP and it’s just annoying. Whether or not that’s enough to impact your decision to accept or decline is a personal comfort level type decision. I hope instead you’ll just honestly love it when it arrives.


Thanks for your thoughtful response. While I do think my SO (bleuet with Gris Perle interior and shiny GHW, otherwise nothing customized) would be relatively easy for them to sell, I hope I will love it when it arrives


----------



## GGNoodles

It has been a while since I had my SO order, but I’m thinking about a mini KellyII when occasion arises. Does anyone know if the brushed hardware is available for mini Kelly as well?


----------



## Meta

GGNoodles said:


> It has been a while since I had my SO order, but I’m thinking about a mini KellyII when occasion arises. Does anyone know if the brushed hardware is available for mini Kelly as well?


No, brushed hw isn't an option. It's only ghw, phw, and permabrass for the Kelly Sellier Mini (mini Kelly II).


----------



## GGNoodles

Meta said:


> No, brushed hw isn't an option. It's only ghw, phw, and permabrass for the Kelly Sellier Mini (mini Kelly II).


Thanks for reply. I just realized that the color that I was lusting over is not a choice anymore. (Bleu paon chèvre Mysore)  not sure even that it’s even being offered currently.


----------



## GabrielleS

I am a regular visitor to the forum and finally just got my first SO offer. It is likely my first and last because my store doesn't have many SO slots. I didn't have much time to choose and wound up ordering a classic togo bag in verso with custom stitching and brushed hardware. Now with more time to think about it, I wish I had ordered chèvre or swift because they are special and not easy to come by other than an SO. There were just so many options I liked and not enough time and I knew togo would wear well. I know it can't be changed and I wouldn't ask. I do feel some pangs that I wasted my SO slot by not picking a "special" leather. I am sure I will love my bag when it arrives and I will accept it for sure. Anyone else ever feel this way?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

GabrielleS said:


> I am a regular visitor to the forum and finally just got my first SO offer. It is likely my first and last because my store doesn't have many SO slots. I didn't have much time to choose and wound up ordering a classic togo bag in verso with custom stitching and brushed hardware. Now with more time to think about it, I wish I had ordered chèvre or swift because they are special and not easy to come by other than an SO. There were just so many options I liked and not enough time and I knew togo would wear well. I know it can't be changed and I wouldn't ask. I do feel some pangs that I wasted my SO slot by not picking a "special" leather. I am sure I will love my bag when it arrives and I will accept it for sure. Anyone else ever feel this way?



Firstly, congratulations on your SO! What a wonderful opportunity. 

Actually, I used my SO slot to get a chevre bag as it's considered such a special leather. However, the leather is just not for me. I prefer togo or swift to chevre and I wish I would have followed by heart instead of feeling like I had to get what is considered "special" to others. If I were to get another order opportunity, I would order togo in a moment.

Your togo bag is going to be such a hardwearing, special piece and you should be so happy with your selection! Don't let what others choose make you feel like you missed out! Can't wait to see what you picked when it arrives.


----------



## ArielS

GabrielleS said:


> I am a regular visitor to the forum and finally just got my first SO offer. It is likely my first and last because my store doesn't have many SO slots. I didn't have much time to choose and wound up ordering a classic togo bag in verso with custom stitching and brushed hardware. Now with more time to think about it, I wish I had ordered chèvre or swift because they are special and not easy to come by other than an SO. There were just so many options I liked and not enough time and I knew togo would wear well. I know it can't be changed and I wouldn't ask. I do feel some pangs that I wasted my SO slot by not picking a "special" leather. I am sure I will love my bag when it arrives and I will accept it for sure. Anyone else ever feel this way?


I feel exactly the same when ordered my SO. I know I wanted RGHW but was thinking I should get BG because it only available for SO. Someone here told me to get whatever combination that you know will be the bag you love instead of ordering something just because it’s only available for SO. I think you made the right choice. I ordered Togo as well cause I know I like the look and feel of Togo but not with chevre. Your bag will be special to you hun. X


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SpicyTuna13

GabrielleS said:


> I am a regular visitor to the forum and finally just got my first SO offer. It is likely my first and last because my store doesn't have many SO slots. I didn't have much time to choose and wound up ordering a classic togo bag in verso with custom stitching and brushed hardware. Now with more time to think about it, I wish I had ordered chèvre or swift because they are special and not easy to come by other than an SO. There were just so many options I liked and not enough time and I knew togo would wear well. I know it can't be changed and I wouldn't ask. I do feel some pangs that I wasted my SO slot by not picking a "special" leather. I am sure I will love my bag when it arrives and I will accept it for sure. Anyone else ever feel this way?



I know I’ll be hated, but I’m going to say it anyway…..

Chevre leather is overrated. 

There. I said it. (Now ducking from all the rocks being thrown my way, lol).

Your togo bag is going to be awesome. It is a great leather and will serve you well. I personally think the verso option with contrast stitching and brushed hardware is beautiful. You are not likely to tire of the verso combo.

Have faith!!!!! Don’t second guess yourself.


----------



## iamberrytastic

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I know I’ll be hated, but I’m going to say it anyway…..
> 
> Chevre leather is overrated.
> 
> There. I said it. (Now ducking from all the rocks being thrown my way, lol).
> 
> Your togo bag is going to be awesome. It is a great leather and will serve you well. I personally think the verso option with contrast stitching and brushed hardware is beautiful. You are not likely to tire of the verso combo.
> 
> Have faith!!!!! Don’t second guess yourself.



lol. I will join you on that Chevre haters train. It’s just not for me. I love Togo and would love to get a SO Togo someday. Too bad they don’t let us do Kelly Sellier in Togo anymore


----------



## adb

GabrielleS said:


> I am a regular visitor to the forum and finally just got my first SO offer. It is likely my first and last because my store doesn't have many SO slots. I didn't have much time to choose and wound up ordering a classic togo bag in verso with custom stitching and brushed hardware. Now with more time to think about it, I wish I had ordered chèvre or swift because they are special and not easy to come by other than an SO. There were just so many options I liked and not enough time and I knew togo would wear well. I know it can't be changed and I wouldn't ask. I do feel some pangs that I wasted my SO slot by not picking a "special" leather. I am sure I will love my bag when it arrives and I will accept it for sure. Anyone else ever feel this way?


Congrats on your SO.
if this will make you feel better, i’m telling you that you are not alone.
Colors appear differently on different leathers. Before my SO offer, i have been planning on a kelly sellier in chevre in all sorts of colors available. Like you, my reason was chevre is harder to get and a togo birkin is always around.  And since our lovely members here have given us cheat sheets, i felt that i was ahead of the game. Come final day, i ended up with b25 togo gold/jaune ambre brushed ghw. On that day, i did not feel that spark when i saw the color i have been planning to choose on chevre. I felt that there were too many options and it was overwhelming. Then i finally decided on the color which I have been dying to get, with a little touch of my favorite color but only available in togo.
I already got my SO and i was completely over the moon. I am grateful that i prioritized the color over the leather. Gold/jaune looks very saturated on togo. It is a happy bag for me!
Now, i am still dreaming of getting a chevre bag, though i dunno which color is gonna make my heart sing. 
At the end of the day, what makes your bag special is you chose the specs yourself. It is something you are part of.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Wow. So many chevre haters.
Well, if you don't like lightweight bag, silky smooth, little shiny, keeps it's shape, and looks just so luxe, then chevre is def not for you   #teamchevre
@GabrielleS  Chevre is def my fav leather and order it any and every chance I would get. Sadly many of the color offerings have been lacking lately.
However, as stated by others, colors show diff on diff leathers.
For example, I really wanted anenome several seasons ago but I didn't SO it in chevre bc it shows too dark for me ( I saw a calvi in chevre and thought, no way!). I much prefer anenome in swift as swift leather brings out the jewel tones of that color to my eye. Therefore, I didn't SO that color. However, I made a diff error on that SO in that I thought togo and clemence were "basically the same". No, they are not. So now I have a SO B30 in clemence rose jaipur that is super gorgeous but also very heavy (like heaps) compared to my chevre B30 and I'm not a huge fan of large grains. Would I do it over again, no.... would have picked chevre in another color (but I was head over heels w/RJ) or B25 if I had to have RJ in clemence leather. But what is done is done and I'm still in love with my girl and wearing her all summer long. I think it is really important to know the diff aspect of colors/leathers and this knowledge only comes through time and researching. Even if you don't see the leather/color n a bag... we can always try to research how it looks on SLG.

At the end of the day, that is why it's called special... it's what is special TO YOU. So have fun and enjoy the process. Togo is an amazing leather too and def #2 choice for me after chevre. Just my 2 cents. Good luck dear and can't wait to hear what you decide.


----------



## ArielS

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow. So many chevre haters.
> Well, if you don't like lightweight bag, silky smooth, little shiny, keeps it's shape, and looks just so luxe, then chevre is def not for you   #teamchevre
> @GabrielleS  Chevre is def my fav leather and order it any and every chance I would get. Sadly many of the color offerings have been lacking lately.
> However, as stated by others, colors show diff on diff leathers.
> For example, I really wanted anenome several seasons ago but I didn't SO it in chevre bc it shows too dark for me ( I saw a calvi in chevre and thought, no way!). I much prefer anenome in swift as swift leather brings out the jewel tones of that color to my eye. Therefore, I didn't SO that color. However, I made a diff error on that SO in that I thought togo and clemence were "basically the same". No, they are not. So now I have a SO B30 in clemence rose jaipur that is super gorgeous but also very heavy (like heaps) compared to my chevre B30 and I'm not a huge fan of large grains. Would I do it over again, no.... would have picked chevre in another color (but I was head over heels w/RJ) or B25 if I had to have RJ in clemence leather. But what is done is done and I'm still in love with my girl and wearing her all summer long. I think it is really important to know the diff aspect of colors/leathers and this knowledge only comes through time and researching. Even if you don't see the leather/color n a bag... we can always try to research how it looks on SLG.
> 
> At the end of the day, that is why it's called special... it's what is special TO YOU. So have fun and enjoy the process. Togo is an amazing leather too and def #2 choice for me after chevre. Just my 2 cents. Good luck dear and can't wait to hear what you decide.



I love RJ. I've got calvi in epsom recently and just love this colour. There are so many gorgeous coral colours that Hermes does but don't know why I've got my heart set with RJ. Hope it comes back on the list!


----------



## QuelleFromage

GabrielleS said:


> I am a regular visitor to the forum and finally just got my first SO offer. It is likely my first and last because my store doesn't have many SO slots. I didn't have much time to choose and wound up ordering a classic togo bag in verso with custom stitching and brushed hardware. Now with more time to think about it, I wish I had ordered chèvre or swift because they are special and not easy to come by other than an SO. There were just so many options I liked and not enough time and I knew togo would wear well. I know it can't be changed and I wouldn't ask. I do feel some pangs that I wasted my SO slot by not picking a "special" leather. I am sure I will love my bag when it arrives and I will accept it for sure. Anyone else ever feel this way?


I understand this thinking but (not knowing which bag you ordered) it's better to get the bag you want than a bag that's "SO only". In the long run you will have a bag you love and it still has the lining and stitching to make it special. There are plenty of members here who ordered one-color or very simple bags just to get the specific color they wanted and they all seem very happy about it  Personally for instance, I am ordering Togo because I want a Kelly 25 retourné, which I cannot order in chèvre.


----------



## periogirl28

GabrielleS said:


> I am a regular visitor to the forum and finally just got my first SO offer. It is likely my first and last because my store doesn't have many SO slots. I didn't have much time to choose and wound up ordering a classic togo bag in verso with custom stitching and brushed hardware. Now with more time to think about it, I wish I had ordered chèvre or swift because they are special and not easy to come by other than an SO. There were just so many options I liked and not enough time and I knew togo would wear well. I know it can't be changed and I wouldn't ask. I do feel some pangs that I wasted my SO slot by not picking a "special" leather. I am sure I will love my bag when it arrives and I will accept it for sure. Anyone else ever feel this way?


Congrats on your first SO! It's yours. Order what you want, love and will carry with pleasure, without worries. Any Hermes leather is fabulous and your bag sounds special already. There will always be the next one, trust me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

ArielS said:


> I love RJ. I've got calvi in epsom recently and just love this colour. There are so many gorgeous coral colours that Hermes does but don't know why I've got my heart set with RJ. Hope it comes back on the list!


Yes, the color is exquisite and in clemence, it is soooo saturated and juicy. I just love it.


----------



## JeanGranger

tonkamama said:


> Just picking up my long awaited (2 years 7 months) Chèvre Raisin Kelly 25 Sellier bghw with Gris Mouette lining/stitching at the H boutique .She is gorgeous, I love the deep mysterious purple color .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4298056


----------



## acrowcounted

Just under ten months this time.
Mini Kelly II Sellier 
Malachite and Bleu Zellige Verso
Epsom PHW

Interestingly, I had originally selected a Lucky Symbol as well but back in February Paris called to say that they don’t have Lucky Symbol stamps small enough for the mini Kelly. My options were to change to my initials or scrap the stamping altogether, which is what I chose to do.


----------



## traumamama

acrowcounted said:


> Just under ten months this time.
> Mini Kelly II Sellier
> Malachite and Bleu Zellige Verso
> Epsom PHW
> 
> Interestingly, I had originally selected a Lucky Symbol as well but back in February Paris called to say that they don’t have Lucky Symbol stamps small enough for the mini Kelly. My options were to change to my initials or scrap the stamping altogether, which is what I chose to do.
> 
> View attachment 5139099
> View attachment 5139100


This is gorgeous!  Congratulations!!


----------



## lvstratus

8 months. Ecstatic!  
K25, retourne, Togo, Etain, Gris Perle (interior and stitching), Brushed GHW.


----------



## traumamama

lvstratus said:


> 8 months. Ecstatic!
> K25, retourne, Togo, Etain, Gris Perle (interior and stitching), Brushed GHW.



gorgeous!!  Can you please post some pictures of this beauty?


----------



## JeanGranger

acrowcounted said:


> Just under ten months this time.
> Mini Kelly II Sellier
> Malachite and Bleu Zellige Verso
> Epsom PHW
> 
> Interestingly, I had originally selected a Lucky Symbol as well but back in February Paris called to say that they don’t have Lucky Symbol stamps small enough for the mini Kelly. My options were to change to my initials or scrap the stamping altogether, which is what I chose to do.
> 
> View attachment 5139099
> View attachment 5139100


Congratulations


----------



## JeanGranger

lvstratus said:


> 8 months. Ecstatic!
> K25, retourne, Togo, Etain, Gris Perle (interior and stitching), Brushed GHW.


 love it


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## JeanGranger

Choosing combination for a first SO is not easy (at least for me)
The choices are either K25 or K20

K20 : Chevre
K25 : Swift, Togo or Chevre
Colour I like for Kelly : Grey, Black or Blue
HW : Gold/ palladium- I don’t mind actually
Any idea/ suggestions are welcome. Simple or creative I like both. No right or wrong. I’d love any help I can get


----------



## julian.f

JeanGranger said:


> Choosing combination for a first SO is not easy (at least for me)
> The choices are either K25 or K20
> 
> K20 : Chevre
> K25 : Swift, Togo or Chevre
> Colour I like for Kelly : Grey, Black or Blue
> HW : Gold/ palladium- I don’t mind actually
> Any idea/ suggestions are welcome. Simple or creative I like both. No right or wrong. I’d love any help I can get


Best place to see swatches and chat on this topic is to the thread specially dedicated to H Special Orders:





						OFFICIAL HERMÈS Special Order Thread. See #8486 for New Season Chart
					

Hi Lovely Tpfers- I am contemplating doing a SO in Kelly 28 sellier or retourne. You advice would be much appreciated.   I want a Kelly 28 in black with brush gold hardware with blue electric interior and outside threading.   I normally wear casual clothing. Mostly black and grays. I want...




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Lots of great advice there!


----------



## JeanGranger

julian.f said:


> Best place to see swatches and chat on this topic is to the thread specially dedicated to H Special Orders:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HERMÈS Special Order Thread. See #8486 for New Season Chart
> 
> 
> Hi Lovely Tpfers- I am contemplating doing a SO in Kelly 28 sellier or retourne. You advice would be much appreciated.   I want a Kelly 28 in black with brush gold hardware with blue electric interior and outside threading.   I normally wear casual clothing. Mostly black and grays. I want...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of great advice there!


Will do. Thank you


----------



## JeanGranger

Choosing combination for a first SO is not easy (at least for me)
The choices are either K25 or K20

K20 : Chevre
K25 : Swift, Togo or Chevre
Colour I like for Kelly : Grey, Black or Blue
HW : Gold/ palladium- I don’t mind actually
Any idea/ suggestions are welcome. Simple or creative I like both. No right or wrong. I’d love any help I can get


----------



## CTLover

JeanGranger said:


> Choosing combination for a first SO is not easy (at least for me)
> The choices are either K25 or K20
> 
> K20 : Chevre
> K25 : Swift, Togo or Chevre
> Colour I like for Kelly : Grey, Black or Blue
> HW : Gold/ palladium- I don’t mind actually
> Any idea/ suggestions are welcome. Simple or creative I like both. No right or wrong. I’d love any help I can get


My dream SO if I'm ever offered, Black Chevre K25 verso with a Rouge grenat interior.   Palladium Hardware.


----------



## JeanGranger

CTLover said:


> My dream SO if I'm ever offered, Black Chevre K25 verso with a Rouge grenat interior.   Palladium Hardware.


This sounds amazing


----------



## avifauna

Hi ladies  Has Gris Asphalte been available during each of the recent SO seasons, or does it come and go on the list of color options?

Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## VcaHaddict

SO from Jan 2020..picked it up last week. Kelly sellier 25 chevre Rose Lipstick/Gris perle with brushed ghw


----------



## olibelli

VcaHaddict said:


> SO from Jan 2020..picked it up last week. Kelly sellier 25 chevre Rose Lipstick/Gris perle with brushed ghw


Please post more photos  I ordered the same exterior specs!


----------



## VcaHaddict

olibelli said:


> Please post more photos  I ordered the same exterior specs!


Here are more pictures..


----------



## olibelli

VcaHaddict said:


> Here are more pictures..


Thank you


----------



## Tartin Tale

Does anyone have the color list for the upcoming special order?


----------



## Tartin Tale

avifauna said:


> Hi ladies  Has Gris Asphalte been available during each of the recent SO seasons, or does it come and go on the list of color options?
> 
> Thanks very much for your help!


It’s been there almost every season since it’s launch


----------



## QuelleFromage

JeanGranger said:


> Choosing combination for a first SO is not easy (at least for me)
> The choices are either K25 or K20
> 
> K20 : Chevre
> K25 : Swift, Togo or Chevre
> Colour I like for Kelly : Grey, Black or Blue
> HW : Gold/ palladium- I don’t mind actually
> Any idea/ suggestions are welcome. Simple or creative I like both. No right or wrong. I’d love any help I can get


Well, one place to start is (for K25) do you want sellier or retourné? That will narrow down your leather options 
Nothing wrong with a black Kelly IMO. I ordered three black SOs (two with contrast stitch, all with vibrant interiors? and don't regret it at all. You can just pick an interior that makes you smile


----------



## JeanGranger

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, one place to start is (for K25) do you want sellier or retourné? That will narrow down your leather options
> Nothing wrong with a black Kelly IMO. I ordered three black SOs (two with contrast stitch, all with vibrant interiors? and don't regret it at all. You can just pick an interior that makes you smile


Retourne. Thank you. Do you mind share your SOs pictures?  xx


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

JeanGranger said:


> Retourne. Thank you. Do you mind share your SOs pictures?  xx


Well, then you are looking at Swift or Togo for your K25 
I'm traveling but I'll see if I can pull a few photos. There are threads for combo bags (in Reference) and for contrast linings (in main forum) that are very helpful 

I guess I'd say, choose K20 or K25 first. K20 is apparently harder to get at retail but (this is just me personally) I don't like bicolor on a bag that small, and verso barely shows (again, tiny bag), plus you can't do brushed hardware. I love K25 as a size and find it more usable. But once you've chosen a bag size, you will have narrowed down your choices a lot and that will make it all easier


----------



## JeanGranger

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, then you are looking at Swift or Togo for your K25
> I'm traveling but I'll see if I can pull a few photos. There are threads for combo bags (in Reference) and for contrast linings (in main forum) that are very helpful
> 
> I guess I'd say, choose K20 or K25 first. K20 is apparently harder to get at retail but (this is just me personally) I don't like bicolor on a bag that small, and verso barely shows (again, tiny bag), plus you can't do brushed hardware. I love K25 as a size and find it more usable. But once you've chosen a bag size, you will have narrowed down your choices a lot and that will make it all easier


I’m appreciated your advice. I lean towards K25. The choices are Swift, Togo and Chèvre? Retourne, and Brushed Palladium. (If that allowed.) I like Swift and Chevre a lot but still don’t know which to pick. 
If Black Swift exterior, maybe Blue interior with Etain stitching. Don’t know if that too much going on in one bag


----------



## Summerof89

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, then you are looking at Swift or Togo for your K25
> I'm traveling but I'll see if I can pull a few photos. There are threads for combo bags (in Reference) and for contrast linings (in main forum) that are very helpful
> 
> I guess I'd say, choose K20 or K25 first. K20 is apparently harder to get at retail but (this is just me personally) I don't like bicolor on a bag that small, and verso barely shows (again, tiny bag), plus you can't do brushed hardware. I love K25 as a size and find it more usable. But once you've chosen a bag size, you will have narrowed down your choices a lot and that will make it all easier


I agree re: MKII being too small for bicolor in my personal opinion, which is why I sent for a K25 sellier in my first SO. If I can do another one, I would do K25 retourne bicolor with gris asphalt + something else, or a chevre B25, it's unfortunately we cannot do Kelly Retourne in chevre.


----------



## traumamama

VcaHaddict said:


> Here are more pictures..


This is stunnnnnnning!!! Congrats!!


----------



## periogirl28

JeanGranger said:


> Choosing combination for a first SO is not easy (at least for me)
> The choices are either K25 or K20
> 
> K20 : Chevre
> K25 : Swift, Togo or Chevre
> Colour I like for Kelly : Grey, Black or Blue
> HW : Gold/ palladium- I don’t mind actually
> Any idea/ suggestions are welcome. Simple or creative I like both. No right or wrong. I’d love any help I can get



I think it would be much easier if we kinda knew what you currently have in your collection. Generally speaking most people would carry a K25 more than a Mini K. My last 2 SOs were both bi-colour, K25 and Mini K, as I couldn't decide which colours I wanted from PO offers and kept declining K20s. Go for the combination which ticks the most boxes for you.


----------



## QuelleFromage

JeanGranger said:


> I’m appreciated your advice. I lean towards K25. The choices are Swift, Togo and Chèvre? Retourne, and Brushed Palladium. (If that allowed.) I like Swift and Chevre a lot but still don’t know which to pick.
> If Black Swift exterior, maybe Blue interior with Etain stitching. Don’t know if that too much going on in one bag


If you want a retourné K25, chèvre is not a choice - chèvre is only available for sellier now (frustrating!). But yes you can do brushed palladium. 

I have a black K28 with a blue interior and cobalt stitching (it's sellier chèvre with brushed palladium) and I love it. Graphite is also a nice stitch on black (I have it on a B30). I have never seen Etain stitching but imagine it would be much like Graphite. 
Remember that in a retourné there is much less exterior stitching than on a sellier, so contrast stitch is not so....contrasty.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

This is just a question I've had rattling around even though I do not yet own any Hermes bags! I heard somebody say the brushed hardware makes a horrible scrapey feel/noise on the kelly when it is opened and the hardware touches itself. I'm very curious if brushed hardware owners find this to be true, or if it's never been a problem!


----------



## QuelleFromage

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> This is just a question I've had rattling around even though I do not yet own any Hermes bags! I heard somebody say the brushed hardware makes a horrible scrapey feel/noise on the kelly when it is opened and the hardware touches itself. I'm very curious if brushed hardware owners find this to be true, or if it's never been a problem!


I have a bunch of bags with brushed hardware and I can't say I've ever noticed the sound of the hardware. Actually none of my bags make hardware sounds that I can hear. I might just be deaf


----------



## Summerof89

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a bunch of bags with brushed hardware and I can't say I've ever noticed the sound of the hardware. Actually none of my bags make hardware sounds that I can hear. I might just be deaf


I laughed at this, you are so funny. But I hope my BGHW won't have this problem!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> This is just a question I've had rattling around even though I do not yet own any Hermes bags! I heard somebody say the brushed hardware makes a horrible scrapey feel/noise on the kelly when it is opened and the hardware touches itself. I'm very curious if brushed hardware owners find this to be true, or if it's never been a problem!



It does make a different sound when compared to polished hardware, but I think this is only noticeable to the extremely picky.

I would just pick the hardware you think looks the best for your bag. You cannot go wrong (brushed vs polished).


----------



## JeanGranger

QuelleFromage said:


> If you want a retourné K25, chèvre is not a choice - chèvre is only available for sellier now (frustrating!). But yes you can do brushed palladium.
> 
> I have a black K28 with a blue interior and cobalt stitching (it's sellier chèvre with brushed palladium) and I love it. Graphite is also a nice stitch on black (I have it on a B30). I have never seen Etain stitching but imagine it would be much like Graphite.
> Remember that in a retourné there is much less exterior stitching than on a sellier, so contrast stitch is not so....contrasty.



Thank you very much No Chevre for Retourne I guess my choice would be Swift. I love to pick Graphite for exterior but I don’t think that possible. Blue interior like yours sound amazing. I’m still 50/50 whether K20 or K25 to go for. This is good knowledge before the decision day.


----------



## A.Ali

JeanGranger said:


> Thank you very much No Chevre for Retourne I guess my choice would be Swift. I love to pick Graphite for exterior but I don’t think that possible. Blue interior like yours sound amazing. I’m still 50/50 whether K20 or K25 to go for. This is good knowledge before the decision day.



I am with the others who suggested to go with the size you will use more.

Another thing to consider is the type of leather/color combination you want. If the color combo isn't what you are looking for then you might want to go with the bag size that gives you your dream bag. 

My wife was dying to do a B30 in Jaune Amber/Gris Agate in Ostrich but that color combo wasn't available that season so she had to pick a different size.

Also You can always do another SO in the future and it gives you something to look forward to.


----------



## JeanGranger

A.Ali said:


> I am with the others who suggested to go with the size you will use more.
> 
> Another thing to consider is the type of leather/color combination you want. If the color combo isn't what you are looking for then you might want to go with the bag size that gives you your dream bag.
> 
> My wife was dying to do a B30 in Jaune Amber/Gris Agate in Ostrich but that color combo wasn't available that season so she had to pick a different size.
> 
> Also You can always do another SO in the future and it gives you something to look forward to.


Thank you A Ali  someone suggest to get k20 first and ask for k25 in a plain black swift later.


----------



## ladysarah

@JeanGranger I think the temptation is to go crazy with contrast stich and colour combos. I know-  I very nearly did. …then I had to remind myself that is best to ask for things that can get lots and lots of wear rather than statement pieces. Of course it may be that you actually want a statement piece- it is an opportunity to create. Hermes encourages more ‘adventurous’ choices rather than just black.


----------



## VcaHaddict

traumamama said:


> This is stunnnnnnning!!! Congrats!!


Thank you so much


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

From July 2020, picked her up today


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

Wow! Your bag took my breath away for a moment @Pinkfairyjade . My husband thought I had dropped sth. in the kitchen because I was gasping. 
Chèvre raisin? But I can't quite make out the HW and interior color..... Would love to find out the specs. Thanks!



Pinkfairyjade said:


> From July 2020, picked her up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153123
> View attachment 5153125
> View attachment 5153126


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

lifegetsbetterwithh said:


> Wow! Your bag took my breath away for a moment @Pinkfairyjade . My husband thought I had dropped sth. in the kitchen because I was gasping.
> Chèvre raisin? But I can't quite make out the HW and interior color..... Would love to find out the specs. Thanks!


Aww thanks!  25 chèvre raisin, rose gold hardware, rouge grenat interior


----------



## weibandy

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Aww thanks!  25 chèvre raisin, rose gold hardware, rouge grenat interior





Pinkfairyjade said:


> From July 2020, picked her up today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153123
> View attachment 5153125
> View attachment 5153126


super gorgeous!!  What color are your stitches?  The overall effect is fabulous.


----------



## maplemoose

Ordered November 2020, ready in may 2021. Bicolor birkin 30 in chèvre.


----------



## raradarling

acrowcounted said:


> Just under ten months this time.
> Mini Kelly II Sellier
> Malachite and Bleu Zellige Verso
> Epsom PHW
> 
> Interestingly, I had originally selected a Lucky Symbol as well but back in February Paris called to say that they don’t have Lucky Symbol stamps small enough for the mini Kelly. My options were to change to my initials or scrap the stamping altogether, which is what I chose to do.
> 
> View attachment 5139099
> View attachment 5139100


I absolutely love the blue with the malachite! Great choice!


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

weibandy said:


> super gorgeous!!  What color are your stitches?  The overall effect is fabulous.


I actually don’t know! I asked for contrast stitching, maybe someone on here will know?


----------



## MakeupAddictAE

Tartin Tale said:


> Does anyone have the color list for the upcoming special order?


 
wondering the same, excited to see what new colors have been added


----------



## Bag-nerd1

Can anyone tell me when the SO list for this Aug-Aug season is coming out and what the list is?


----------



## milktee

Has anyone done an SO and gotten another SO offer for a following season? If so how long was it before the 2nd SO? Was it only after you received your first SO bag already?


----------



## acrowcounted

milktee said:


> Has anyone done an SO and gotten another SO offer for a following season? If so how long was it before the 2nd SO? Was it only after you received your first SO bag already?


It depends on your store’s and SA’s rules and preferences, but yes, its not unheard of to get SO offers multiple seasons in a row. I myself am on a four season streak (Fall 2018, Spring 2019, Fall 2019 (H switched to annual SO seasons), Fall 2020) and have always had at least one outstanding order since placing my first one.


----------



## lilmermaid264

Maybe a stupid question but when do S.O. seasons typically start?


----------



## milktee

acrowcounted said:


> It depends on your store’s and SA’s rules and preferences, but yes, its not unheard of to get SO offers multiple seasons in a row. I myself am on a four season streak (Fall 2018, Spring 2019, Fall 2019 (H switched to annual SO seasons), Fall 2020) and have always had at least one outstanding order since placing my first one.


Thank you!


----------



## lvstratus

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a bunch of bags with brushed hardware and I can't say I've ever noticed the sound of the hardware. Actually none of my bags make hardware sounds that I can hear. I might just be deaf



The same. personally, I love brushed hardware.


----------



## San2222

Was just notified that my K28 in chevre raisin is ready for pickup after 1.5 years, can't wait until it gets shipped to me!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## parisallyouneed

Sharing with you my new Baby  Kelly II 32 retourné Togo Noir with Bleu Zellinge lining. It took a year or so.


----------



## JeanGranger

parisallyouneed said:


> Sharing with you my new Baby  Kelly II 32 retourné Togo Noir with Bleu Zellinge lining. It took a year or so.
> View attachment 5163232
> View attachment 5163233
> View attachment 5163234
> View attachment 5163235


Beautiful


----------



## frenchybcn

Has any one ordered a Kelly danse as a special order? Does it also come with the horseshoe?
Or maybe you ladies consider it a waste to order a Danse as a special order… it’s just that I have one in gold and find it such a versatile bag. I wear it a lot crossbody and it looks so much more discreet than my kellys or as a clutch both daytime and nightime
I have an appointment soon and cannot make up my mind 
All help will be very appreciated!


----------



## Christofle

frenchybcn said:


> Has any one ordered a Kelly danse as a special order? Does it also come with the horseshoe?
> Or maybe you ladies consider it a waste to order a Danse as a special order… it’s just that I have one in gold and find it such a versatile bag. I wear it a lot crossbody and it looks so much more discreet than my kellys or as a clutch both daytime and nightime
> I have an appointment soon and cannot make up my mind
> All help will be very appreciated!


If you like the bag enough to want another one, it’s definitely not a waste. Might as well get one that’s extra special is the way I see it.


----------



## luckylove

frenchybcn said:


> Has any one ordered a Kelly danse as a special order? Does it also come with the horseshoe?
> Or maybe you ladies consider it a waste to order a Danse as a special order… it’s just that I have one in gold and find it such a versatile bag. I wear it a lot crossbody and it looks so much more discreet than my kellys or as a clutch both daytime and nightime
> I have an appointment soon and cannot make up my mind
> All help will be very appreciated!



I think you should always special order the bag you love most and would have some difficulty finding exact specs on your own. It sounds like the Kelly Danse might fit this exact criteria for you, so I don't think it would be a waste. I was recently offered a lovely one toward the end of a recent vacation, but had to decline. I would love to see photos of it worn crossbody if you don't mind posting. I don't see this model much where I live, but am very interested in seeing if it would work for me for cross body use! Good luck and please keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Sorry if this is already posted — is there a chart for fall SO options? My SA said I could do one, but told me she wasn’t sure which colors would be available yet!


----------



## frenchybcn

Christofle said:


> If you like the bag enough to want another one, it’s definitely not a waste. Might as well get one that’s extra special is the way I see it.


Thanks! I guess it’s a very wise answer and just way I needed to hear. I’m just surprised that even if a see Kelly danse and jige available as So, that I’ve never seen one. Maybe they don’t have the horse shoe? I hope not, it makes it extra special! Does anyone know?

I’m very tempted to do a rose azalee danse with interior in orange poppy with contrast stitching. The alternative would be a K25 in chèvre () in the same color combo.


----------



## frenchybcn

luckylove said:


> I think you should always special order the bag you love most and would have some difficulty finding exact specs on your own. It sounds like the Kelly Danse might fit this exact criteria for you, so I don't think it would be a waste. I was recently offered a lovely one toward the end of a recent vacation, but had to decline. I would love to see photos of it worn crossbody if you don't mind posting. I don't see this model much where I live, but am very interested in seeing if it would work for me for cross body use! Good luck and please keep us posted on what you decide!


I had never seen it and the aesthetic without the handle really puzzled me at first. But I’ve worn it all winter on top of my coat crossbody and the strap more than allowed for it (you can regulate at different lengths). When the weather was better I started using it as a day clutch with dresses. Couldn’t find many pictures of me wearing it though. Here is one hope that helps.


----------



## luckylove

frenchybcn said:


> I had never seen it and the aesthetic without the handle really puzzled me at first. But I’ve worn it all winter on top of my coat crossbody and the strap more than allowed for it (you can regulate at different lengths). When the weather was better I started using it as a day clutch with dresses. Couldn’t find many pictures of me wearing it though. Here is one hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164570



Thank you! Looks fabulous on you! Can't wait to hear about your SO when you decide! Best wishes!


----------



## acrowcounted

frenchybcn said:


> Thanks! I guess it’s a very wise answer and just way I needed to hear. I’m just surprised that even if a see Kelly danse and jige available as So, that I’ve never seen one. Maybe they don’t have the horse shoe? I hope not, it makes it extra special! Does anyone know?
> 
> I’m very tempted to do a rose azalee danse with interior in orange poppy with contrast stitching. The alternative would be a K25 in chèvre () in the same color combo.


I believe the danse was out of production for a few years and thus not available for SO. I think perhaps last year was the first recent time that it’s been available to order and a) not many people choose it and b) the few people that did likely haven’t received them yet. It should indeed come with a horseshoe stamp if ordered via the a la carte process.


----------



## acrowcounted

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Sorry if this is already posted — is there a chart for fall SO options? My SA said I could do one, but told me she wasn’t sure which colors would be available yet!


The SO kits have not been released to the stores yet, let alone leaked online via client intel. Sit tight. When we have it, the thread title will be updated accordingly.


----------



## circusfairy*

Saw this on the Red app - I believe this is the upcoming exotic SO options, no intel yet on regular leathers!


----------



## frenchybcn

acrowcounted said:


> I believe the danse was out of production for a few years and thus not available for SO. I think perhaps last year was the first recent time that it’s been available to order and a) not many people choose it and b) the few people that did likely haven’t received them yet. It should indeed come with a horseshoe stamp if ordered via the a la carte process.


Thank you! I didn’t realise it was only available as SO since this year. That explains it. I think I will take the plunge


----------



## Tasha1

Bag-nerd1 said:


> Can anyone tell me when the SO list for this Aug-Aug season is coming out and what the list is?



I was told that the new colours would be known at the end of August to place a SO


----------



## iamberrytastic

I really hope they bring back Kelly Sellier Togo. All my Kelly are epsom and I really don’t want Chevre bags.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## plumeria23

Hi TPF family - I received my beautiful SO yesterday! She is a Birkin Sellier 30 epsom rose azealee exterior with gris pearle interior.  RGHW contrast stitching with Gris Pearle. I got an embossing as well and am waiting to put my initials on her. I am in LOVE


----------



## Jolly Wolf

plumeria23 said:


> Hi TPF family - I received my beautiful SO yesterday! She is a Birkin Sellier 30 epsom rose azealee exterior with gris pearle interior.  RGHW contrast stitching with Gris Pearle. I got an embossing as well and am waiting to put my initials on her. I am in LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166535
> View attachment 5166529
> View attachment 5166533


Wow! Amazing!!! I didn't know you could get Birkin Sellier in SOs!!!! Gorgeous bag! Congratulations!


----------



## plumeria23

Jolly Wolf said:


> Wow! Amazing!!! I didn't know you could get Birkin Sellier in SOs!!!! Gorgeous bag! Congratulations!


Thank you so much she is beautiful and took about 10 months to arrive!


----------



## loh

plumeria23 said:


> Hi TPF family - I received my beautiful SO yesterday! She is a Birkin Sellier 30 epsom rose azealee exterior with gris pearle interior.  RGHW contrast stitching with Gris Pearle. I got an embossing as well and am waiting to put my initials on her. I am in LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166535
> View attachment 5166529
> View attachment 5166533



She is gorgeous!  And I love the twilly you have on her.  Congrats!


----------



## plumeria23

loh said:


> She is gorgeous!  And I love the twilly you have on her.  Congrats!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Nerja

plumeria23 said:


> Hi TPF family - I received my beautiful SO yesterday! She is a Birkin Sellier 30 epsom rose azealee exterior with gris pearle interior.  RGHW contrast stitching with Gris Pearle. I got an embossing as well and am waiting to put my initials on her. I am in LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166535
> View attachment 5166529
> View attachment 5166533


Unbelievably gorgeous!!   Rose azalée is a beautiful pink!! Pairing it with gris Perle is beautiful!


----------



## plumeria23

Nerja said:


> Unbelievably gorgeous!!   Rose azalée is a beautiful pink!! Pairing it with gris Perle is beautiful!


Thanks Mom!! I got my good taste and love of Hermes from you


----------



## Nerja

plumeria23 said:


> Thanks Mom!! I got my good taste and love of Hermes from you


----------



## raradarling

parisallyouneed said:


> Sharing with you my new Baby  Kelly II 32 retourné Togo Noir with Bleu Zellinge lining. It took a year or so.
> View attachment 5163232
> View attachment 5163233
> View attachment 5163234
> View attachment 5163235


Gorgeous!


----------



## A.Ali

I wanted to ask if anyone did an SO for Mosaique Au 24? I know it's was recently added and wanted to see how it looks as a multi-colored bag.


----------



## Rhl2987

I think this took just over a year and a half. Very special to me as it will be one of the only crocs in my collection!


----------



## Hermeaddict

Rhl2987 said:


> I think this took just over a year and a half. Very special to me as it will be one of the only crocs in my collection!


Wooooow! What a stunner! CONGRATS!


----------



## lilmermaid264

Rhl2987 said:


> I think this took just over a year and a half. Very special to me as it will be one of the only crocs in my collection!


Sttttuuuunnniinnngggg!!


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Hi, does anyone know when Special orders are placed in store ? Thankyou


----------



## momoc

Saw a post on social media showing that the casaque style - the type where left and right side of the bag are two colors - is an SO option for this season (sellier Bs and Ks).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## CIT1976

Tartin Tale said:


> Does anyone have the color list for the upcoming special order?



it has to be out soon


----------



## circusfairy*

Sneak peek of upcoming colour chart from Red - I’m struggling to make out all the colours but omg rose sakura and blue brume chèvre


----------



## surfer

circusfairy* said:


> Sneak peek of upcoming colour chart from Red - I’m struggling to make out all the colours but omg rose sakura and blue brume chèvre


Omg we need a magnifying glass that can fix the blurry bits


----------



## nashpoo

circusfairy* said:


> Sneak peek of upcoming colour chart from Red - I’m struggling to make out all the colours but omg rose sakura and blue brume chèvre


Oh my god. OH MY GOD praying I’m put in for that SO season! These are my hg colors!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Does this chart also reflect the colors for the season in general? Sad to see a lack of bright colors like RP and anemone on the list.


----------



## acrowcounted

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Does this chart also reflect the colors for the season in general? Sad to see a lack of bright colors like RP and anemone on the list.


No. There is very little correlation between the two.


----------



## kittynui

OMG Rose sakura is back 
Can someone read what pink is in epsom leather??


----------



## acrowcounted

kittynui said:


> OMG Rose sakura is back
> Can someone read what pink is in epsom leather??


Looks like Mauve Sylvester to me.


----------



## acrowcounted

My best guesses…
*Epsom*
Craie
Blue glacier
Biscuit ?
Etoupe ?
Gris T?
Graphite???
??
Noir
Jaune Poussin
Rouge Casaque
Capuncine
Brique
Mauve Sylvester
Rose Extreme
Blue Brume
Blue Indigo?
Blue Saphire?
Vert Criquet
Vert Cypress


*Chèvre*
Nata
Gris Perle
Gris T
Etoupe
??
Rouge Sellier
Noir
Lime
Rouge de Coeur
Capucine
Brique
Rose Sakura
Rose Mexico
Blue Brume
Blue Encre
Blue indigo
Vert Criquet
Menthe


*Togo*
Craie
Gris Perle
Trench
Biscuit
Etoupe
??
Gris T
Rouge Sellier
Noir
Jaune Poussin
Rouge Casaque
Capucine
Rose Mexico
Bleu Zellige
Bleu Saphire
Bleu Nuit
Menthe
Vert Rousseau


*Epsom Choices for Casque*
Bleu Glacier
Biscuit
Azelan
Bleu Brume
Bleu ??
Bleu Saphire


----------



## JeanGranger

My eyesight are bad. Can you read these blue and the green?


----------



## nashpoo

acrowcounted said:


> Looks like Mauve Sylvester to me.


I agree!! My fave  Hermès color


----------



## JeanGranger

acrowcounted said:


> My best guesses…
> *Epsom*
> Craie
> Blue glacier
> Biscuit ?
> Etoupe ?
> Gris T?
> Graphite???
> ??
> Noir
> Jaune Poussin
> Rouge Casaque
> Capuncine
> Brique
> Mauve Sylvester
> Rose Extreme
> Blue Brume
> Blue Indigo?
> Blue Saphire?
> Vert Criquet
> Vert Cypress


I just saw you did that love


----------



## circusfairy*

I have tried squinting real hard through the chart and I think here's the list:

Clemence: Blanc, Nata, Trench, Alezan, Gold, Gris Tourterelle, Etain, Rouge Sellier, Noir, Lime, Rouge Casaque, Rose Sakura, Rose Extreme, Blue Pale, Blue Zellinge, Deep Blue, Blue Nuit, Vert Cypress

Swift: Nata, ?Beton, Biscuit, Alezan, Gold, Gris Asphalt, Rouge Sellier, Noir, ?Rouge Piment, Capucine, Rose sakura, Rose Extreme, Blue Brume, Blue Zellinge, Navy, Vert Criquet, Vert Rousseau

Chevre: Nata, Gris Perle, Gris Tourterelle, Etoupe, Noisette, Rouge Sellier, Noir, Lime, Rouge de Couer, Capucine, Brique, Rose Sakura, Rose Mexico, Blue Brume, Blue Encre, Blue Indigo, Vert Criquet, Menthe

Epsom: Craie, Blue Glacier, ?Biscuit, Alezan, Gris Asphalt, ?Graphite, Rouge Sellier, Noir, Jaune Poussin, Rouge Casaque, Capucine, Brique, Mauve Sylvestre, Rose Extreme, Blue Brume, Blue Zellinge, Blue Sapphire, Vert Criquet, Vert Cypress

Togo: Craie, Gris Perle, Trench, Biscuit, Alezan, Gold, Gris Tourterelle, Rouge Sellier, Noir, Jaune Poussin, Rouge Casaque, Capucine, Rose Mexico, Blue Zellinge, Blue Nuit, Menthe, Vert Rousseau

Ostrich: Beton, Gris Perle, Gris Tourterelle, Graphie, Noir, Capucine, Cognac, Bluet, Blue Iris, Vert Vertigo

Epsom (Casaque): Blue Glacier, Biscuit, Alezan, Blue Brume, Blue Zellinge, Blue Sapphire


----------



## HBfan81

Omg. The new color options are incredible. Blue brume on goatskin is like a dream.
Anybody knows when the orders for that new SO season starts? This September? Next January? Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

HBfan81 said:


> Omg. The new color options are incredible. Blue brume on goatskin is like a dream.
> Anybody knows when the orders for that new SO season starts? This September? Next January? Thanks


Immediately, apparently.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## KN89

is togo kelly sellier an option this year?


----------



## MyHjourney

KN89 said:


> is togo kelly sellier an option this year?


yes i do want to know as well!!


----------



## LOA24

circusfairy* said:


> I have tried squinting real hard through the chart and I think here's the list:
> 
> Clemence: Blanc, Nata, Trench, Alezan, Gold, Gris Tourterelle, Etain, Rouge Sellier, Noir, Lime, Rouge Casaque, Rose Sakura, Rose Extreme, Blue Pale, Blue Zellinge, Deep Blue, Blue Nuit, Vert Cypress
> 
> Swift: Nata, ?Beton, Biscuit, Alezan, Gold, Gris Asphalt, Rouge Sellier, Noir, ?Rouge Piment, Capucine, Rose sakura, Rose Extreme, Blue Brume, Blue Zellinge, Navy, Vert Criquet, Vert Rousseau
> 
> Chevre: Nata, Gris Perle, Gris Tourterelle, Etoupe, Noisette, Rouge Sellier, Noir, Lime, Rouge de Couer, Capucine, Brique, Rose Sakura, Rose Mexico, Blue Brume, Blue Encre, Blue Indigo, Vert Criquet, Menthe
> 
> Epsom: Craie, Blue Glacier, ?Biscuit, Alezan, Gris Asphalt, ?Graphite, Rouge Sellier, Noir, Jaune Poussin, Rouge Casaque, Capucine, Brique, Mauve Sylvestre, Rose Extreme, Blue Brume, Blue Zellinge, Blue Sapphire, Vert Criquet, Vert Cypress
> 
> Togo: Craie, Gris Perle, Trench, Biscuit, Alezan, Gold, Gris Tourterelle, Rouge Sellier, Noir, Jaune Poussin, Rouge Casaque, Capucine, Rose Mexico, Blue Zellinge, Blue Nuit, Menthe, Vert Rousseau
> 
> Ostrich: Beton, Gris Perle, Gris Tourterelle, Graphie, Noir, Capucine, Cognac, Bluet, Blue Iris, Vert Vertigo
> 
> Epsom (Casaque): Blue Glacier, Biscuit, Alezan, Blue Brume, Blue Zellinge, Blue Sapphire


Thank you! There are some lovely options


----------



## Marmotte

September in Switzerland


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

Will the casaque option be tri color? Exterior 2 colors and 1 additional color interior? Very curious.


----------



## duggi84

circusfairy* said:


> Sneak peek of upcoming colour chart from Red - I’m struggling to make out all the colours but omg rose sakura and blue brume chèvre



in 2021 how do people manage to get such blurry low-res photos of these pages?  It's like this came from a camera-phone ca. 2005


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

duggi84 said:


> in 2021 how do people manage to get such blurry low-res photos of these pages?  It's like this came from a camera-phone ca. 2005


Android users lol jk


----------



## acrowcounted

duggi84 said:


> in 2021 how do people manage to get such blurry low-res photos of these pages?  It's like this came from a camera-phone ca. 2005


I assume it’s a freeze frame from whatever Red’s version of IG Stories are and that the Red poster wasn’t intending it to be intel but was rather just sharing that they had a SO appointment.


----------



## duna

Hoping someone can post better pics!


----------



## brume

Saw some better q pics on Red so I screenshotted them. Credits to the Red user.


----------



## duggi84

brume said:


> Saw some better q pics on Red so I screenshotted them. Credits to the Red user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170541
> View attachment 5170542
> View attachment 5170543
> View attachment 5170544



you are AMAZING!!! Thank you!


----------



## luvHermes2

brume said:


> Saw some better q pics on Red so I screenshotted them. Credits to the Red user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170541
> View attachment 5170542
> View attachment 5170543
> View attachment 5170544


Just saw it as well!! So excited for this season. My original SO plan for this season is scratched now 

the lady from RED also shared this:


----------



## Hbuddies

luvHermes2 said:


> Just saw it as well!! So excited for this season. My original SO plan for this season is scratched now
> 
> the lady from RED also shared this:
> View attachment 5170566


Thanks for the information. Do anyone know can casaque option do on Birkin 35?


----------



## duna

Hbuddies said:


> Thanks for the information. Do anyone know can casaque option do on Birkin 35?



Yes, as far as I know.


----------



## Hbuddies

duna said:


> Yes, as far as I know.


Wow, so good, really exciting! Thank you.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## duna

brume said:


> Saw some better q pics on Red so I screenshotted them. Credits to the Red user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170541
> View attachment 5170542
> View attachment 5170543
> View attachment 5170544



Thanks for the better pics!!

Maybe it's only me but I think H should make the same colours in all leathers, eccept exotics maybe.....I had to settle for a leather which wasn't my first choice in my latest order, a couple of months ago. The colour I wanted was not available in Clemence so I had to take Togo, which I'm not too fond of. They are making SOs more and more limited to what THEY want and you hardly ever get to order exactly what you want.


----------



## HBfan81

Hbuddies said:


> Wow, so good, really exciting! Thank you.


Can I ask about your idea for a casaque SO? I like blue brumé and blue gracier, but not so sure how they will mix together.


----------



## keekee

Is there any way for an SA to check that a special order has been placed and confirmed by Paris? Placed my SO Nov 2020 and haven’t heard anything from my SA yet… wondering if it’s worth bugging him about.


----------



## AndyMor

keekee said:


> Is there any way for an SA to check that a special order has been placed and confirmed by Paris? Placed my SO Nov 2020 and haven’t heard anything from my SA yet… wondering if it’s worth bugging him about.



probably not worth bothering your SA. I’ve been waiting for one of mine since spring 2019.


----------



## julian.f

keekee said:


> Is there any way for an SA to check that a special order has been placed and confirmed by Paris? Placed my SO Nov 2020 and haven’t heard anything from my SA yet… wondering if it’s worth bugging him about.


Personally, I wouldn't. It's not that long in "Hermes time" especially if you've gone thru this thread and seen the time it has taken for various bags to come back. When I was ordering mine, out of curiosity, I asked the SA and in his experience the fastest turnout was 7 months and slowest was 2+ years. These were not orders that contained exotic leathers. I waited approx. 9 months and during this time was in the store and had mentioned my SO casually, not asking if my SA could check but more along the lines of looking forward to the day it comes in. His answer was more/less they don't know what they get in and deliveries are as much a surprise for them as for us. It's what we sign up for when we sign up for a special order...


----------



## luvHermes2

HBfan81 said:


> Can I ask about your idea for a casaque SO? I like blue brumé and blue gracier, but not so sure how they will mix together.



I’m actually going for bleu brume + bleu glacier on a mini Kelly! Think it will be quite cute


----------



## qubed

I asked my SA after ~14 months, and he just politely said he had no information about its status.


----------



## HBfan81

luvHermes2 said:


> I’m actually going for bleu brume + bleu glacier on a mini Kelly! Think it will be quite cute


I will think about about it. I agree that will be super cute


----------



## Hbuddies

HBfan81 said:


> Can I ask about your idea for a casaque SO? I like blue brumé and blue gracier, but not so sure how they will mix together.


Hi HBfan81
I also like blue brume. If for me, I will go for stronger contrast in casaque SO, like blue brume and blue zellige, it is just my humble opinion


----------



## Israeli_Flava

plumeria23 said:


> Hi TPF family - I received my beautiful SO yesterday! She is a Birkin Sellier 30 epsom rose azealee exterior with gris pearle interior.  RGHW contrast stitching with Gris Pearle. I got an embossing as well and am waiting to put my initials on her. I am in LOVE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166535
> View attachment 5166529
> View attachment 5166533


Absolutely TDF!!!! Every spec is ON POINT!!!! Huge congrats dear she is a real STUNNER!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

brume said:


> Saw some better q pics on Red so I screenshotted them. Credits to the Red user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170541
> View attachment 5170542
> View attachment 5170543
> View attachment 5170544


Now this is a hellofa third post! Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Rhl2987 said:


> I think this took just over a year and a half. Very special to me as it will be one of the only crocs in my collection!


WOW!!! She's stunning!!! What color is this???
Congrats dear!!!


----------



## HBfan81

Hbuddies said:


> Hi HBfan81
> I also like blue brume. If for me, I will go for stronger contrast in casaque SO, like blue brume and blue zellige, it is just my humble opinion


I agree that for a two colors bag is better to choose colours with enough contrast. But at the same time for casaque version I am not so sure. Indeed the ones we saw only now where dark pink and red or black and dark blue. I really don’t know. Maybe I should forget about casa que and go with something less special for less risky


----------



## keekee

julian.f said:


> Personally, I wouldn't. It's not that long in "Hermes time" especially if you've gone thru this thread and seen the time it has taken for various bags to come back. When I was ordering mine, out of curiosity, I asked the SA and in his experience the fastest turnout was 7 months and slowest was 2+ years. These were not orders that contained exotic leathers. I waited approx. 9 months and during this time was in the store and had mentioned my SO casually, not asking if my SA could check but more along the lines of looking forward to the day it comes in. His answer was more/less they don't know what they get in and deliveries are as much a surprise for them as for us. It's what we sign up for when we sign up for a special order...



At what point would one give up on waiting for an SO? For example, if I were to be offered another SO slot would it be silly to place one in the same specs after waiting X amount of years?


----------



## saban

brume said:


> Saw some better q pics on Red so I screenshotted them. Credits to the Red user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170541
> View attachment 5170542
> View attachment 5170543
> View attachment 5170544


I am just swooning over the color options! If in my wildest dreams I was offered an SO with this color palette I could finally have my "Cotton Candy" Birkin


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## plumeria23

Israeli_Flava said:


> Absolutely TDF!!!! Every spec is ON POINT!!!! Huge congrats dear she is a real STUNNER!





Israeli_Flava said:


> Absolutely TDF!!!! Every spec is ON POINT!!!! Huge congrats dear she is a real STUNNER!


Thank you sooo much!!!!!


----------



## A.Ali

keekee said:


> At what point would one give up on waiting for an SO? For example, if I were to be offered another SO slot would it be silly to place one in the same specs after waiting X amount of years?


I believe you can’t order the same spec as your pending SO.However you can place another SO with different specs.


----------



## A.Ali

brume said:


> Saw some better q pics on Red so I screenshotted them. Credits to the Red user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170541
> View attachment 5170542
> View attachment 5170543
> View attachment 5170544



Now they offer a green option in Ostrich


----------



## notapinklover

Hi everyone! Can anyone confirm if Hermes can make a solid color SO? Let’s say I want rose Sakura in swift exterior/interior(chev) & Rose Sakura stitching with brushed gold hardware. Would this be something they make/approve? Does anyone have any photos of this combo? My SA tells me I have to pick a different color stitching or do a verso to get what I want on the exterior.. but I just want a solid bag with BGHW! Thanks in advance!


----------



## KN89

notapinklover said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone confirm if Hermes can make a solid color SO? Let’s say I want rose Sakura in swift exterior/interior(chev) & Rose Sakura stitching with brushed gold hardware. Would this be something they make/approve? Does anyone have any photos of this combo? My SA tells me I have to pick a different color stitching or do a verso to get what I want on the exterior.. but I just want a solid bag with BGHW! Thanks in advance!



haha I wanted to create the same SO in b25 (swift vs clemence for me) but I’m pretty sure your SA is right


----------



## periogirl28

notapinklover said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone confirm if Hermes can make a solid color SO? Let’s say I want rose Sakura in swift exterior/interior(chev) & Rose Sakura stitching with brushed gold hardware. Would this be something they make/approve? Does anyone have any photos of this combo? My SA tells me I have to pick a different color stitching or do a verso to get what I want on the exterior.. but I just want a solid bag with BGHW! Thanks in advance!


As far as I know, Sakura has never been offered for SO before so it's unlikely anyone can get you a photo with Brushed Gold Hardware. Actually solid colour SOs used to be allowed. If your SA at your store says it's not allowed then it might be difficult to request otherwise. Exceptions might be made BUT I think only FSH has that leeway. As I like to say, they are on a totally different level/ Planet/ Universe. What do you mean by Sakura stitch? Your nickname is quite an interesting choice in this case. I wish you good luck.


----------



## Meta

periogirl28 said:


> As far as I know, Sakura has never been offered for SO before so it's unlikely anyone can get you a photo with Brushed Gold Hardware. Actually solid colour SOs used to be allowed. If your SA at your store says it's not allowed then it might be difficult to request otherwise. Exceptions might be made BUT I think only FSH has that leeway. As I like to say, they are on a totally different level/ Planet/ Universe. What do you mean by Sakura stitch? Your nickname is quite an interesting choice in this case. I wish you good luck.


Rose Sakura has been offered in the past for SO but it was before the existing à la carte menu of options.  One was shared here but it isn't in brushed hw.


----------



## Rhl2987

Israeli_Flava said:


> WOW!!! She's stunning!!! What color is this???
> Congrats dear!!!


Thank you! Beige sable


----------



## duna

notapinklover said:


> Hi everyone! Can anyone confirm if Hermes can make a solid color SO? Let’s say I want rose Sakura in swift exterior/interior(chev) & Rose Sakura stitching with brushed gold hardware. Would this be something they make/approve? Does anyone have any photos of this combo? My SA tells me I have to pick a different color stitching or do a verso to get what I want on the exterior.. but I just want a solid bag with BGHW! Thanks in advance!


Unfortunately your SA is correct: you cannot order a solid color inside and out. I wanted a solid colour but had to order a verso in similar colors. The nearest thing to a solid colour is different stitching ( you can choose a colour similar to the leather colour) and brushed h/w.


----------



## keekee

A.Ali said:


> I believe you can’t order the same spec as your pending SO.However you can place another SO with different specs.



Interesting! Thanks for the information!


----------



## ladysarah

duna said:


> Thanks for the better pics!!
> 
> Maybe it's only me but I think H should make the same colours in all leathers, eccept exotics maybe.....I had to settle for a leather which wasn't my first choice in my latest order, a couple of months ago. The colour I wanted was not available in Clemence so I had to take Togo, which I'm not too fond of. They are making SOs more and more limited to what THEY want and you hardly ever get to order exactly what you want.


A bit off topic… but why don’t you like Togo?


----------



## iamberrytastic

OMG. Blue Brum, Vert criquet, jaune poussin…. My dream !!!! praying to the Hermes Gods to give me a SO this season.


----------



## duna

ladysarah said:


> A bit off topic… but why don’t you like Togo?



I don't like the small texture of Togo, I prefer larger texture like Clemence or Fjord. Also I prefer the soft lux feel of Clemence. In general I prefer slouchy bags to stiff ones, so all in all I've always preferred these other leathers to Togo. Box is the only exception, even though I would prefer my Box bags to be like J Birkin's black Box Birkin, softer and well worn!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Gris T in multiple leathers! But Bleu Glacier only in Epsom


----------



## KN89

Meta said:


> Rose Sakura has been offered in the past for SO but it was before the existing à la carte menu of options.  One was shared here but it isn't in brushed hw.


Is that rose sakura chèvre? I don’t like the look of chèvre but part of it is bc of the shine with so many little lines and grooves- but this one looks divine


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## skybluesky

OMG bleu brume and rose sakura in chèvre?!?!  Drool.  I'd love either color in a K25 seller.


----------



## Meta

KN89 said:


> *Is that rose sakura chèvre?* I don’t like the look of chèvre but part of it is bc of the shine with so many little lines and grooves- but this one looks divine


Yes, it is.


----------



## KN89

Meta said:


> Yes, it is.



thank you!


----------



## KN89

brume said:


> Saw some better q pics on Red so I screenshotted them. Credits to the Red user.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170541
> View attachment 5170542
> View attachment 5170543
> View attachment 5170544


Thank you!

Does anyone know if evercolor will be offered this season?


----------



## momoc

KN89 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Does anyone know if evercolor will be offered this season?



No. I believe the leathers that have been shared is everything that is offered this season.


----------



## Fashionista2

I’d love to order a Kelly 28 in vert criquet and gold hardware . It’d be absolutely stunning


----------



## Etriers

ArielS said:


> Hi my lovelies,
> 
> I ordered SO Birkin25 in rouge granat rg hardware. It finally arrived but...
> Looks like the colour was changed. It looks darker than rouge granat from the photo my SA sent me. Can anybody tell if this is rouge h or rouge sellier? Should I get it? It's a bit darker than I thought...



That is the color of my Rouge Grenat Ulysses. Nevertheless, it’s hard to tell from the photo, but that is one gorgeous bag.


----------



## Summerof89

This season appears to have all my fav SO colours, it's a shame I did my last Sep =( Has anyone done 2 SOs 2 seasons in a row? I wonder if it's possible to be offered consecutively.


----------



## periogirl28

Summerof89 said:


> This season appears to have all my fav SO colours, it's a shame I did my last Sep =( Has anyone done 2 SOs 2 seasons in a row? I wonder if it's possible to be offered consecutively.


Yes of course it’s possible.


----------



## LOA24

Anyone knows in which leathers I can order a Birkin Sellier? Epsom and Chevre?  TIA!


----------



## Pinayfrench

I showed the colorama to my S.A and he said that it is not from Hermès. I was so excited that rose sakura is offered and he said, it is not.


----------



## Pinayfrench

Can anybody post à picture of the colorama more visible


----------



## KN89

Pinayfrench said:


> I showed the colorama to my S.A and he said that it is not from Hermès. I was so excited that rose sakura is offered and he said, it is not.




I was planning for a rose sakura bag in case I was invited this year. So sad!


----------



## Pinayfrench

KN89 said:


> I was planning for a rose sakura bag in case I was invited this year. So sad!


Me too. I so wanted this color for years now.


----------



## KN89

Pinayfrench said:


> Me too. I so wanted this color for years now.



my top bag is a light neutral like Beton due to versatility but RS is so hard to get, esp in ghw, that I would’ve created one if I had the opportunity


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Pinayfrench

I am really surprised that my S.A said that. How can it be posted here if it is not true. So sad.


----------



## JeanGranger

Pinayfrench said:


> I showed the colorama to my S.A and he said that it is not from Hermès. I was so excited that rose sakura is offered and he said, it is not.


I didn’t show to my SA. But I asked her about it and she said the information is not arrive at her store yet.


----------



## Pinayfrench

I had thoughts too that maybe my S.A doesn't have it yet. Oh well, i just really hope that sakura will be offered


----------



## QuelleFromage

keekee said:


> At what point would one give up on waiting for an SO? For example, if I were to be offered another SO slot would it be silly to place one in the same specs after waiting X amount of years?



I've had bags take 3+ years and I've had bags take 10 weeks. There is no rhyme or reason. So never give up. 

You can order the same spec - there are actually people who order duplicate bags to have one to use and one to collect. Just be ready to have two of the same bag  because as soon as you place the new order, the old one will come. (Your SA *may* gently ask you to decline one so they can offer to another customer.)


----------



## notapinklover

Thank you to anyone who previously responded to my post. Rose Sakura is indeed included in upcoming fw. I am planning to make my RS dream bag but I don’t want strange piping or stitching.. so I might have to do a verso to get rs/rs/bghw!


----------



## HBfan81

notapinklover said:


> Thank you to anyone who previously responded to my post. Rose Sakura is indeed included in upcoming fw. I am planning to make my RS dream bag but I don’t want strange piping or stitching.. so I might have to do a verso to get rs/rs/bghw!


Yes, I also think that is the best Option. Which type of leather and inside color for the verso do you have in mind?


----------



## notapinklover

HBfan81 said:


> Yes, I also think that is the best Option. Which type of leather and inside color for the verso do you have in mind?


Likely swift leather!


----------



## luvHermes2

QuelleFromage said:


> Gris T in multiple leathers! But Bleu Glacier only in Epsom


Also chèvre


----------



## luvHermes2

Summerof89 said:


> This season appears to have all my fav SO colours, it's a shame I did my last Sep =( Has anyone done 2 SOs 2 seasons in a row? I wonder if it's possible to be offered consecutively.


It is! My SA said I can place my second SO as soon as my other one arrive in September. But this is in Paris where SO gets finished very quickly.


----------



## luvHermes2

lovemylife15 said:


> Anyone knows in which leathers I can order a Birkin Sellier? Epsom and Chevre?  TIA!


Just Epsom I believe.


----------



## Summerof89

luvHermes2 said:


> It is! My SA said I can place my second SO as soon as my other one arrive in September. But this is in Paris where SO gets finished very quickly.


Thanks! I will try to talk to my SM, it may not be possible but I love the colour options this season and it's worth a try!


----------



## A.Ali

lovemylife15 said:


> Anyone knows in which leathers I can order a Birkin Sellier? Epsom and Chevre?  TIA!



Based on last year’s chart it is only available in Epsom.


----------



## HBfan81

notapinklover said:


> Likely swift leather!


I was thinking in chevre but just because I don’t have any bag in that leather and I already have Togo and Epsom.


----------



## duna

notapinklover said:


> Likely swift leather!



You cannot choose the leather for the lining, it's only chèvre and there is a special colour chart for linings. Only Swift bags have Swift lining, but it's several years that I don't buy a Swift bag, so I don't know if things have changed.


----------



## KN89

i want a normal looking rose sakura bag but I know we can’t do those with SO.

Do y’all think RS is best as b25 or k25? Retourne or sellier?

I’ve been dying for a k25 sellier but I don’t know if RS is good for that type of bag. Feels more daytime casual


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

keekee said:


> At what point would one give up on waiting for an SO? For example, if I were to be offered another SO slot would it be silly to place one in the same specs after waiting X amount of years?


I would only give up if Paris tells you the SO was cancelled. So far this has never happened to me and the SOs have always showed up. Ranging from 10 weeks to 2+ years, majority 6 months. Almost all were placed at FSH, so they can tell if it’s in the system which means it’s being made. I personally would not risk placing 2 orders with the same specs. I think it gives them the wrong idea. Hang in there!


----------



## Summerof89

KN89 said:


> i want a normal looking rose sakura bag but I know we can’t do those with SO.
> 
> Do y’all think RS is best as b25 or k25? Retourne or sellier?
> 
> I’ve been dying for a k25 sellier but I don’t know if RS is good for that type of bag. Feels more daytime casual


I would go RS B25 in Chevre


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Sorry if this has been asked, but does anyone know the lining colors?


----------



## luvHermes2

Summerof89 said:


> I would go RS B25 in Chevre


And with gold hardware! It would be amazing for pink lovers


----------



## juejue

Im thinking about getting RS and Nata in kelly sellier 25 chevre with permabrass hw. 

Edited PT


----------



## JadeFor3st

Meta said:


> Rose Sakura has been offered in the past for SO but it was before the existing à la carte menu of options.  One was shared here but it isn't in brushed hw.



Here is a picture of my Rose Sakura B that I picked up in 2016. I can’t remember what hardware I ordered, but I believe my SA put down brushed GHW. There are lines and not shiny like my other bags with regular GHW. It has Gris pearle piping, sangles, and linings. I believe stitching is also gris pearle. HTH.


----------



## Helventara

Hello everyone. May I ask please if anyone has done an SO Gold with contrasting but darker stiching?  Thinking of Gold with Ebene stiches and wonder if it looks less summery than the non-SO Gold with white stiches. It’s for a B30 Togo BGHW if it matters. Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

JadeFor3st said:


> Here is a picture of my Rose Sakura B that I picked up in 2016. I can’t remember what hardware I ordered, but I believe my SA put down brushed GHW. There are lines and not shiny like my other bags with regular GHW. It has Gris pearle piping, sangles, and linings. I believe stitching is also gris pearle. HTH.
> 
> View attachment 5174560


Oh wow what a total beauty!! Would you please if possible post a side view picture and the bag open to see the back stitching?


----------



## jenngu

BVBookshop said:


> Hello everyone. May I ask please if anyone has done an SO Gold with contrasting but darker stiching?  Thinking of Gold with Ebene stiches and wonder if it looks less summery than the non-SO Gold with white stiches. It’s for a B30 Togo BGHW if it matters. Thank you!


That sounds like it would be beautiful especially for a fall/winter bag.


----------



## Jason Ng

Anyone knows if an Himalayan Constance c an be special order? I heard there was one, but I suspected it might be counterfeit. Thank you.


----------



## acrowcounted

Jason Ng said:


> Anyone knows if an Himalayan Constance c an be special order? I heard there was one, but I suspected it might be counterfeit. Thank you.


It is not a special order option.


----------



## periogirl28

Jason Ng said:


> Anyone knows if an Himalayan Constance c an be special order? I heard there was one, but I suspected it might be counterfeit. Thank you.


It’s possibly a Horizon order but I am not 100% convinced. I heard there was only one batch made.


----------



## JadeFor3st

Leo the Lion said:


> Oh wow what a total beauty!! Would you please if possible post a side view picture and the bag open to see the back stitching?



Thank you. Per your request, here is a picture of the side with bag open. It’s dark here now so there’s a lot of light shadows.


----------



## Leo the Lion

JadeFor3st said:


> Thank you. Per your request, here is a picture of the side with bag open. It’s dark here now so there’s a lot of light shadows.
> 
> View attachment 5174882


So stunning!!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## kittynui

Anyone else not a fan of rose sakura in chevre ?  I don’t like the veining of chevre
If offered a SO, would love a Kelly 28 in sellier or retourne, or a B30. In rose Sakura.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## notapinklover

kittynui said:


> Anyone else not a fan of rose sakura in chevre ?  I don’t like the veining of chevre
> If offered a SO, would love a Kelly 28 in sellier or retourne, or a B30. In rose Sakura.



I can’t do chèvre either. I think swift is the best option because clemence slouches in time


----------



## kittynui

notapinklover said:


> I can’t do chèvre either. I think swift is the best option because clemence slouches in time


I love RS in clémence but the slouching in a K retourne is


----------



## xindi924

What months are SO season? Any idea how many clients each SA can invite? I doubt I’ll be ask to make one, just dreaming. I just started my H last Dec 2020.


----------



## KN89

kittynui said:


> Anyone else not a fan of rose sakura in chevre ?  I don’t like the veining of chevre
> If offered a SO, would love a Kelly 28 in sellier or retourne, or a B30. In rose Sakura.





notapinklover said:


> I can’t do chèvre either. I think swift is the best option because clemence slouches in time



I don’t like chèvre much bc of all the veining combined with shine - I feel like the veins are emphasized more. I love RS but I don’t like slouching. Recently got a nata b30 that was slouching when I got her. I found some threads where people got the slouch 2/2 storage method. Not sure how this is long term

I also worry about swift scratching

I really want RS but I seems like the three leathers may be not a choice for me or I’ll have to pick whichever the lesser “evil” is for me
- b25 swift RS verso or all RS w/ white stitching - but scratches easily?
- b25 clemence RS verso or all RS w/ white stitching - but slouches?
- k25 sellier RS verso in chèvre - but chèvre. Benefit is you can’t see the verso bc I want a bag that looks like a regular RS bag

I love RS and know it’s a difficult color to get (with gold or permabrass hw) without a SO

I’m not as fun as many of you with the color choices and combos and wish I were


----------



## A.Ali

KN89 said:


> I don’t like chèvre much bc of all the veining combined with shine - I feel like the veins are emphasized more. I love RS but I don’t like slouching. Recently got a nata b30 that was slouching when I got her. I found some threads where people got the slouch 2/2 storage method. Not sure how this is long term
> 
> I also worry about swift scratching
> 
> I really want RS but I seems like the three leathers may be not a choice for me or I’ll have to pick whichever the lesser “evil” is for me
> - b25 swift RS verso or all RS w/ white stitching - but scratches easily?
> - b25 clemence RS verso or all RS w/ white stitching - but slouches?
> - k25 sellier RS verso in chèvre - but chèvre. Benefit is you can’t see the verso bc I want a bag that looks like a regular RS bag
> 
> I love RS and know it’s a difficult color to get (with gold or permabrass hw) without a SO
> 
> I’m not as fun as many of you with the color choices and combos and wish I were



I think a swift RS will be amazing and I don’t think you can do a B or K in Clemence but I might be wrong.

I think Chevre is the best option for a Sellier bag even better than Epsom. In the end never do a SO in a leather/shape you don’t like just because you are constrained by your color choice.


----------



## QuelleFromage

luvHermes2 said:


> Also chèvre


I don't see it in chèvre in the screenshots provided....it's available? You sure you don't mean Bleu Brume?


----------



## QuelleFromage

duplicate


----------



## ArielS

KN89 said:


> I don’t like chèvre much bc of all the veining combined with shine - I feel like the veins are emphasized more. I love RS but I don’t like slouching. Recently got a nata b30 that was slouching when I got her. I found some threads where people got the slouch 2/2 storage method. Not sure how this is long term
> 
> I also worry about swift scratching
> 
> I really want RS but I seems like the three leathers may be not a choice for me or I’ll have to pick whichever the lesser “evil” is for me
> - b25 swift RS verso or all RS w/ white stitching - but scratches easily?
> - b25 clemence RS verso or all RS w/ white stitching - but slouches?
> - k25 sellier RS verso in chèvre - but chèvre. Benefit is you can’t see the verso bc I want a bag that looks like a regular RS bag
> 
> I love RS and know it’s a difficult color to get (with gold or permabrass hw) without a SO
> 
> I’m not as fun as many of you with the color choices and combos and wish I were


I would go for chèvre if I haven't got something else I wanted more than RS ( Top of my wishlist - blue glacier!). It's not easily scratched and not slouchy, k25 sellier would be an amazing choice!


----------



## MissApple

xindi924 said:


> What months are SO season? Any idea how many clients each SA can invite? I doubt I’ll be ask to make one, just dreaming. I just started my H last Dec 2020.



I have the same questions and I’m in the US. I am guessing the fall season runs from September to Jan or Feb?


----------



## Angelian

Kostw said:


> I have the same questions and I’m in the US. I am guessing the fall season runs from September to Jan or Feb?


There is no fall season for SO. It started and your SA will be able to tell you till when it runs at your store, have you been invited to place an SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

Angelian said:


> There is no fall season for SO. It started and your SA will be able to tell you till when it runs at your store, have you been invited to place an SO?


My understanding is that the SO kits have yet to hit most/any stores in the US but they are eminent and orders will start to be taken the moment they arrive, for those who’ve been invited. In previous years it has taken up to a month for USA to start, following the start of places in Asia.


----------



## Angelian

acrowcounted said:


> My understanding is that the SO kits have yet to hit most/any stores in the US but they are eminent and orders will start to be taken the moment they arrive, for those who’ve been invited. In previous years it has taken up to a month for USA to start, following the start of places in Asia.


Yes indeed, at my boutique it took longer than a month after first reports actually, waiting for the kits and SA/SM not asking those that were invited to come in earlier than that. Per reports we’ve seen here, at some places they received info and are placing SOs.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> My understanding is that the SO kits have yet to hit most/any stores in the US but they are eminent and orders will start to be taken the moment they arrive, for those who’ve been invited. In previous years it has taken up to a month for USA to start, following the start of places in Asia.



Someone reported on RED that she just got SO invitation and posted photos. I believe it’s Beverley Hills if I remember correctly.


----------



## hermesfreak

Does anyone have a better picture?


----------



## inaiinai

Posting clearer pics of colors, from RED as well.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

notapinklover said:


> I can’t do chèvre either. I think swift is the best option because clemence slouches in time


Swift scratches pretty easily compared to the other leathers.


----------



## ladysarah

inaiinai said:


> Posting clearer pics of colors, from RED as well.
> View attachment 5176411
> View attachment 5176412
> View attachment 5176413
> View attachment 5176414


What is this RED - an Instagram account ? And where is it based?


----------



## Hermesfanatics

QuelleFromage said:


> Gris T in multiple leathers! But Bleu Glacier only in Epsom


Does that mean that Gris T will not be in PO next season?


----------



## GoldFish8

I’m dying. DYING over these colors. I had to pop back in to have a peek and SO glad I did. Let the games begin


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> I’m dying. DYING over this colors. I had to pop back in to have a peach and SO glad I did. Let the games begin


----------



## duffybear

It is amazing that RS appear in the current SO 
My SA told me that she can’t offer me SO for this round but will try to offer me next year
Anyone  know in general , will the colour choice change a lot in next SO season or more or less the same ? Thank you


----------



## acrowcounted

duffybear said:


> It is amazing that RS appear in the current SO
> My SA told me that she can’t offer me SO for this round but will try to offer me next year
> Anyone  know in general , will the colour choice change a lot in next SO season or more or less the same ? Thank you


There is absolutely no way to tell. This batch is pretty wildly different from last year though and I’m guessing poor H is going to be so sick of making Sakura bags by this time next year. In fact, I’m curious what this undoubted influx of RS bags will do to the color’s resale price and demand.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

acrowcounted said:


> In fact, I’m curious what this undoubted influx of RS bags will do to the color’s resale price and demand.


 
I’m kinda wondering this myself…


----------



## sarahfl

acrowcounted said:


> There is absolutely no way to tell. This batch is pretty wildly different from last year though and I’m guessing poor H is going to be so sick of making Sakura bags by this time next year. In fact, I’m curious what this undoubted influx of RS bags will do to the color’s resale price and demand.


And I am one of those who jumped on RS and Nata right away. H might as well opens up a product line for these 2 colors. Lol.


----------



## 27leborse

Any info on this season’s interior color leather offerings?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sarahfl said:


> And I am one of those who jumped on RS and Nata right away. H might as well opens up a product line for these 2 colors. Lol.


And that's a fact! hahahaha and congrats on your SO offer! It will be amazing!


----------



## GoldFish8

sarahfl said:


> And I am one of those who jumped on RS and Nata right away. H might as well opens up a product line for these 2 colors. Lol.


Oooohh did you do nata with Rs? That will be stunning!!! Which bag and hardware did you go with? Congrats!!


----------



## aisham

sarahfl said:


> And I am one of those who jumped on RS and Nata right away. H might as well opens up a product line for these 2 colors. Lol.


heheheeee .. I was so scared when I saw RS on the list ! I want one ! and I hope I get offered an SO this coming seasons . But apparently our region starts SO season later that most countries/regions . They might offer me one mid Oct or late Nov and by then I am scared that all the RS leather will be out of stock  I know it is not possible but .....


----------



## sarahfl

GoldFish8 said:


> Oooohh did you do nata with Rs? That will be stunning!!! Which bag and hardware did you go with? Congrats!!


SO is not open yet in my store, but my SM guarantees (hopefully) me a SO. Over the whole year I declined all of the bags that he offered to me and he is aware of the fact that I wont settle for anything else. Lol. As for hw, it would be great if Rose gold is available for K this year. If not, I have a SO with permabrass and would repeat this hw again.


----------



## sarahfl

aisham said:


> heheheeee .. I was so scared when I saw RS on the list ! I want one ! and I hope I get offered an SO this coming seasons . But apparently our region starts SO season later that most countries/regions . They might offer me one mid Oct or late Nov and by then I am scared that all the RS leather will be out of stock  I know it is not possible but .....


Ohhh nooo, my store usually starts late in the year too. Pray for both of us that those gorgeous colors are still going to be available by then.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

aisham said:


> heheheeee .. I was so scared when I saw RS on the list ! I want one ! and I hope I get offered an SO this coming seasons . But apparently our region starts SO season later that most countries/regions . They might offer me one mid Oct or late Nov and by then I am scared that all the RS leather will be out of stock  I know it is not possible but .....


it's not impossible (not to scare anyone, but...). There have been times when H runs out of a leather during the SO process and starts rejecting orders/asking for changes. Has happened to me with Rouge H chèvre twice.


----------



## kittynui

Hi! Can a we do a SO b or k touch?


----------



## GoldFish8

sarahfl said:


> SO is not open yet in my store, but my SM guarantees (hopefully) me a SO. Over the whole year I declined all of the bags that he offered to me and he is aware of the fact that I wont settle for anything else. Lol. As for hw, it would be great if Rose gold is available for K this year. If not, I have a SO with permabrass and would repeat this hw again.


Oh I love this!! I’m a rose gold lover too... if I am able to do one for sure I’m doing RG with RS


----------



## GoldFish8

QuelleFromage said:


> it's not impossible (not to scare anyone, but...). There have been times when H runs out of a leather during the SO process and starts rejecting orders/asking for changes. Has happened to me with Rouge H chèvre twice.


NOOOooooooooOOoooo


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GoldFish8 said:


> NOOOooooooooOOoooo


it also happened with pink gator last round. can't remember the name of the pink but i think it was 5P or bubblegum...


----------



## GoldFish8

Israeli_Flava said:


> it also happened with pink gator last round. can't remember the name of the pink but i think it was 5P or bubblegum...


Girl, I’d be wrecked. Been waiting for the color combos that are on this SO list for awhile now. I don’t even know if I’ll be able to place an order, but if I do and the colors run out, omg


----------



## Summerof89

Israeli_Flava said:


> it also happened with pink gator last round. can't remember the name of the pink but i think it was 5P or bubblegum...


also happened to me in 2020 Nov with Craie in Epsom


----------



## Dreaming Big

Israeli_Flava said:


> it also happened with pink gator last round. can't remember the name of the pink but i think it was 5P or bubblegum...


5P. My heart broke.


----------



## A.Ali

kittynui said:


> Hi! Can a we do a SO b or k touch?



My SM told me it’s not possible to do a SO in touch variation.


----------



## JeanGranger

Anyone know what is the maximum strap length for a la carte?


----------



## MissApple

JeanGranger said:


> Anyone know what is the maximum strap length for a la carte?



Only 85 com or 105 cm was offered for SO last year (till June 2021). Not sure about this year.


----------



## JeanGranger

Kostw said:


> Only 85 com or 105 cm was offered for SO last year (till June 2021). Not sure about this year.


 thank you dear. Maximum 105 cm for both Kelly Mini and Kelly 25?


----------



## MissApple

JeanGranger said:


> thank you dear. Maximum 105 cm for both Kelly Mini and Kelly 25?



Yes, I believe so. I don't recall seeing/hearing H strap longer than 105 actually. It's also the length of mini Evelyn strap.


----------



## Angelian

JeanGranger said:


> Anyone know what is the maximum strap length for a la carte?





Kostw said:


> Only 85 com or 105 cm was offered for SO last year (till June 2021). Not sure about this year.



Maximum strap length is 120cm, at least last SO seasons up to the most recent one. It’s 70-85-105-120. Don’t know if it‘s different for Kelly Mini, but it is for the K25.


----------



## sarahfl

Does anyone know if Rose Gold is an option for Kelly and Birkin this year? Many thanks in advance.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Newtohermes1234

Does anyone know if the SO chart is indicative of colors they will still be producing? I want to SO chèvre nata, but I’ve been dying for a bag in vert criquet. I’m wondering if my store will receiving anything in VC!


----------



## acrowcounted

Newtohermes1234 said:


> Does anyone know if the SO chart is indicative of colors they will still be producing? I want to SO chèvre nata, but I’ve been dying for a bag in vert criquet. I’m wondering if my store will receiving anything in VC!


Only way to know if your store ordered VC is to ask your SA.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

acrowcounted said:


> Only way to know if your store ordered VC is to ask your SA.


Thanks. Unfortunately, my SA is not transparent!


----------



## S2jewels

K25 Rose azalea/Rose extreme brushed gold hardware, placed it 25 October and received  the call today that it’s ready in store.. will pick it up tomorrow, can’t wait


----------



## surfer

Random request but does anyone by chance have the last 3 years SO list handy without me having to scroll back a few hundred pages? 
Trying to do some research about the colours and what have come and go etc. Huge thanks in advance


----------



## QuelleFromage

surfer said:


> Random request but does anyone by chance have the last 3 years SO list handy without me having to scroll back a few hundred pages?
> Trying to do some research about the colours and what have come and go etc. Huge thanks in advance


Maybe try Wayback Machine and look at the thread cited in the title?


----------



## acrowcounted

surfer said:


> Random request but does anyone by chance have the last 3 years SO list handy without me having to scroll back a few hundred pages?
> Trying to do some research about the colours and what have come and go etc. Huge thanks in advance


2022 page 553
2021 page 445
2020 page 364
2019 page 263
2018 page 176
2017 page 88


----------



## gracecska

Does anyone have an idea of how many SO slots a typical store gets per season? Does a store ever receive no SOs at all in a given season?
A few weeks back, I asked my SA outright about placing my first SO because I want a bicolor bag. He responded enthusiastically, saying it's definitely something he's excited to do with me, I'm a VIP/"part of the family" at this store, etc. but that he didn't know if the store would even get an opportunity to place SOs this season, given that Paris is so backlogged on production. 
I've never heard of that before, so I want to know if his response is just a veiled way of saying I need to wait my turn in line (which I can understand and deal with).


----------



## acrowcounted

gracecska said:


> Does anyone have an idea of how many SO slots a typical store gets per season? Does a store ever receive no SOs at all in a given season?
> A few weeks back, I asked my SA outright about placing my first SO because I want a bicolor bag. He responded enthusiastically, saying it's definitely something he's excited to do with me, I'm a VIP/"part of the family" at this store, etc. but that he didn't know if the store would even get an opportunity to place SOs this season, given that Paris is so backlogged on production.
> I've never heard of that before, so I want to know if his response is just a veiled way of saying I need to wait my turn in line (which I can understand and deal with).


Hmmm that doesn’t sound right. Like all other H items, SO “inventory” is aligned with the store’s overall budget which is determined by some ratio in respect to sales. For example, corporate could determine that each store will get one SO allocation for every million dollars worth of sales made at that store last year (*completely made up by me as a straightforward example!!*). Who knows what the real math is, and I’m sure it changes each year based on a slew of factors, but that’s the general idea. Aside from some weird exceptions (apparently some Canadian stores don’t do SO at all?) every store should have a larger than zero SO allocation each year.


----------



## Jo3y

Has the size choices been posted? I wonder if Kelly 40 is available this year?


----------



## surfer

acrowcounted said:


> 2022 page 553
> 2021 page 445
> 2020 page 364
> 2019 page 263
> 2018 page 176
> 2017 page 88


Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## luminosa07

Oh my god, the colours in this round are divine! Congrats to everyone who will be placing an order


----------



## QuelleFromage

gracecska said:


> Does anyone have an idea of how many SO slots a typical store gets per season? Does a store ever receive no SOs at all in a given season?
> A few weeks back, I asked my SA outright about placing my first SO because I want a bicolor bag. He responded enthusiastically, saying it's definitely something he's excited to do with me, I'm a VIP/"part of the family" at this store, etc. but that he didn't know if the store would even get an opportunity to place SOs this season, given that Paris is so backlogged on production.
> I've never heard of that before, so I want to know if his response is just a veiled way of saying I need to wait my turn in line (which I can understand and deal with).


Some very small stores don't get slots every season. Very unusual though. Your SA may just be concerned that all slots are already allocated, which does happen.


----------



## S2jewels

After 10 months 1 week here she is miss rose azalea/rose extreme..
Am total in love with her


----------



## S2jewels

After 10 months 1 week here she is miss rose azalea/rose extreme..
Am total in love with her   

And off course am thankful for this blog for helping me choose and decide what to order.. and I hope that I will be invited this season too to place an SO as am die-ing for a rose Sakura birkin..


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## demicouture

S2jewels said:


> After 10 months 1 week here she is miss rose azalea/rose extreme..
> Am total in love with her
> 
> And off course am thankful for this blog for helping me choose and decide what to order.. and I hope that I will be invited this season too to place an SO as am die-ing for a rose Sakura birkin..



Fabulous and discreet combo, congrats!


----------



## DR2014

Has anyone ever ordered a Bolide SO? And/or does anyone know which elements are custom, I assume just exterior & interior colors? Thanks!


----------



## Meta

DR2014 said:


> Has anyone ever ordered a Bolide SO? And/or does anyone know which elements are custom, I assume just exterior & interior colors? Thanks!


Yes, I have. These 2 images that @SpicyTuna13 shared previously should give you an idea. (I had more options when my order was placed.) 

This first image tells you which type of hardware and leather for each size of the various styles. 







While this second image shows which option is available for the various styles.






That said, bear in mind that this is subject to change but for now until the updated version is available/shared on here this would give you a good idea on what is possible to order for a Bolide SO. (Stitching can be customized for both verso and multico options.)


----------



## allanrvj

Meta said:


> Yes, I have. These 2 images that @SpicyTuna13 shared previously should give you an idea. (I had more options when my order was placed.)
> 
> This first image tells you which type of hardware and leather for each size of the various styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this second image shows which option is available for the various styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, bear in mind that this is subject to change but for now until the updated version is available/shared on here this would give you a good idea on what is possible to order for a Bolide SO. (Stitching can be customized for both verso and multico options.)



I cannot exactly tell from the picture but is Kellymini the new name of Kelly Pochette? or is that a different bag altogether?


----------



## Meta

allanrvj said:


> I cannot exactly tell from the picture but is Kellymini the new name of Kelly Pochette? or is that a different bag altogether?


Yes, it's now referred to as Kelly Mini at H but we still refer to it as Kelly Pochette here.


----------



## traumamama

My SO arrived!  Order placed November 11, 2020. Arrived Monday, August 30th. K28 Chevre Sellier. Picking her up next week!!


----------



## 880

acrowcounted said:


> Just under ten months this time.
> Mini Kelly II Sellier
> Malachite and Bleu Zellige Verso
> Epsom PHW
> 
> Interestingly, I had originally selected a Lucky Symbol as well but back in February Paris called to say that they don’t have Lucky Symbol stamps small enough for the mini Kelly. My options were to change to my initials or scrap the stamping altogether, which is what I chose to do.
> 
> View attachment 5139099
> View attachment 5139100


This is so beautiful, @acrowcounted! I am so happy for you!  Congrats and wear this in the best health and happiness!


----------



## SugarMama

27leborse said:


> Any info on this season’s interior color leather offerings?



Following up on @27leborse question and sorry if I missed it. Does anyone have intel on the lining list?


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

Does anyone know if the “casaque” will be available in the size 25?


----------



## TwiggyTwiggy

What stitching is this in the pic? Rose Sakura Stitching on Gris Perle, then Gris Perle stitching on Rose Sakura, what do I tell my SA to get the same stitching when making SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

TwiggyTwiggy said:


> What stitching is this in the pic? Rose Sakura Stitching on Gris Perle, then Gris Perle stitching on Rose Sakura, what do I tell my SA to get the same stitching when making SO?


I believe it’s called “inverse stitching”.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

S2jewels said:


> After 10 months 1 week here she is miss rose azalea/rose extreme..
> Am total in love with her
> 
> And off course am thankful for this blog for helping me choose and decide what to order.. and I hope that I will be invited this season too to place an SO as am die-ing for a rose Sakura birkin..


PERFECTION WOWOOWOWOW LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## gracecska

acrowcounted said:


> Hmmm that doesn’t sound right. Like all other H items, SO “inventory” is aligned with the store’s overall budget which is determined by some ratio in respect to sales. For example, corporate could determine that each store will get one SO allocation for every million dollars worth of sales made at that store last year (*completely made up by me as a straightforward example!!*). Who knows what the real math is, and I’m sure it changes each year based on a slew of factors, but that’s the general idea. Aside from some weird exceptions (apparently some Canadian stores don’t do SO at all?) every store should have a larger than zero SO allocation each year.





QuelleFromage said:


> Some very small stores don't get slots every season. Very unusual though. Your SA may just be concerned that all slots are already allocated, which does happen.


Thanks both for the information - that's what I figured! Fingers crossed that I get one though, the colors this season are to die for


----------



## DR2014

Meta said:


> Yes, I have. These 2 images that @SpicyTuna13 shared previously should give you an idea. (I had more options when my order was placed.)
> 
> This first image tells you which type of hardware and leather for each size of the various styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While this second image shows which option is available for the various styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That said, bear in mind that this is subject to change but for now until the updated version is available/shared on here this would give you a good idea on what is possible to order for a Bolide SO. (Stitching can be customized for both verso and multico options.)


@Meta , thank you so much!!! This is exactly what I was looking for and couldn't find it scrolling and searching.


----------



## allure244

BVBookshop said:


> Hello everyone. May I ask please if anyone has done an SO Gold with contrasting but darker stiching?  Thinking of Gold with Ebene stiches and wonder if it looks less summery than the non-SO Gold with white stiches. It’s for a B30 Togo BGHW if it matters. Thank you!



Hi, I just saw this trench and gold mini kelly SO on ig account galaxyluxury. The gold part has dark contrast stitching


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## little.bear

Does anyone have the colour chart for interior lining for this season’s SO? Been seeing the exterior colour offers but don’t think anyone has posted the interior lining colour options? TIA


----------



## Tartin Tale

Does anybody know what leathers the birkin sellier can be done in?


----------



## LOA24

Tartin Tale said:


> Does anybody know what leathers the birkin sellier can be done in?


Epsom + Polished Croc only.


----------



## Tartin Tale

Between Chèvre & Clemance for rose Sakura which has the more intense color? Anybody have a pic of both leathers in rose Sakura next to eachother?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Was told by my SA today that each client at my home store only gets 1 SO, forever. Since I already made one 5-6 years ago, I’ll never be able to get another one. Thinking of divorcing my home store now.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

LovingTheOrange said:


> Was told by my SA today that each client at my home store only gets 1 SO, forever. Since I already made one 5-6 years ago, I’ll never be able to get another one. Thinking of divorcing my home store now.



If this is a universally adopted policy, a lot of us are in deep doodoo.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

SpicyTuna13 said:


> If this is a universally adopted policy, a lot of us are in deep doodoo.


It's not, so I feel like it's specific to my store. Even so, that's a load of bs haha.....


----------



## SpicyTuna13

LovingTheOrange said:


> It's not, so I feel like it's specific to my store. Even so, that's a load of bs haha.....



I’m so sorry!!! I wonder what this policy is ultimately stemming from.


----------



## acrowcounted

I wouldn’t be surprised if this new “policy” mysteriously disappears when you ask again next season. ie it sounds like another creative way of telling clients no without having it feel personal.


----------



## Gigi_Holy

Is it possible to mix leathers on a multico bag? My example is can I order an Ostrich bag but the side, handle and sangles another leather in a Kelly 25 Sellier? Thank you in advance!


----------



## acrowcounted

Gigi_Holy said:


> Is it possible to mix leathers on a multico bag? My example is can I order an Ostrich bag but the side, handle and sangles another leather in a Kelly 25 Sellier? Thank you in advance!


No. Bags selections are limited to one leather type.


----------



## Gigi_Holy

acrowcounted said:


> No. Bags selections are limited to one leather type.


Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

LovingTheOrange said:


> Was told by my SA today that each client at my home store only gets 1 SO, forever. Since I already made one 5-6 years ago, I’ll never be able to get another one. Thinking of divorcing my home store now.


Wow! Is that adorable Quelle Idole already 5 years old? Seems like yesterday!

Edited to add, no way can that be universal. Too many clients who only do SOs now, and how can stores just say "You'll take what comes in" to their best customers?


----------



## LovingTheOrange

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow! Is that adorable Quelle Idole already 5 years old? Seems like yesterday!
> 
> Edited to add, no way can that be universal. Too many clients who only do SOs now, and how can stores just say "You'll take what comes in" to their best customers?


My first and only SO was placed in 2016. Quelle Idole was in 2019, but technically counts as horizons!


----------



## California Dreaming

LovingTheOrange said:


> Was told by my SA today that each client at my home store only gets 1 SO, forever. Since I already made one 5-6 years ago, I’ll never be able to get another one. Thinking of divorcing my home store now.


Wow, that’s awful.  Can you share what store this is?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Bouleke

Dilemma …I would like to know all your thoughts about my new SO. I have hesitations about contrast or tonal stitching. I will order a Kelly 28, retourné, Clemence leather, vert cypress on the outside and a gris perle interior with brushed silver hardware. Should I go for tonal (and Safe) or be ‘brave’ and choose for example à gris perle stitching (or something else?).


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bouleke said:


> Dilemma …I would like to know all your thoughts about my new SO. I have hesitations about contrast or tonal stitching. I will order a Kelly 28, retourné, Clemence leather, vert cypress on the outside and a gris perle interior with brushed silver hardware. Should I go for tonal (and Safe) or be ‘brave’ and choose for example à gris perle stitching (or something else?).


I've never regretted contrast stitching on my neutral bags. That said, if you want your bag to read as almost black close-up (as Vert Cypres can), I would keep the stitch dark.
You can check the contrast stitching and contrast lining threads...there are green bags at least in the latter.
Your SO is very close to one of my choices  I love VC. But I think I am going K25.


----------



## Gigi_Holy

Bouleke said:


> Dilemma …I would like to know all your thoughts about my new SO. I have hesitations about contrast or tonal stitching. I will order a Kelly 28, retourné, Clemence leather, vert cypress on the outside and a gris perle interior with brushed silver hardware. Should I go for tonal (and Safe) or be ‘brave’ and choose for example à gris perle stitching (or something else?).



I would go for the contrast stitching! I had a VC Jypsiere (Clemence) and I have Gris Perle (Togo) on my Rooroo pouch so I see your combination could work out very well. The VCs deep see effect with the coldness of the grey, I would definitely go with contrast stitching. 
Good luck!!


----------



## allanrvj

Bouleke said:


> Dilemma …I would like to know all your thoughts about my new SO. I have hesitations about contrast or tonal stitching. I will order a Kelly 28, retourné, Clemence leather, vert cypress on the outside and a gris perle interior with brushed silver hardware. Should I go for tonal (and Safe) or be ‘brave’ and choose for example à gris perle stitching (or something else?).


I'd go for bravery. I love contrast stitching 
Check out this thread:
*Ode to Contrast -S-t-i-t-c-h-i-n-g-*


----------



## Bouleke

QuelleFromage said:


> I've never regretted contrast stitching on my neutral bags. That said, if you want your bag to read as almost black close-up (as Vert Cypres can), I would keep the stitch dark.
> You can check the contrast stitching and contrast lining threads...there are green bags at least in the latter.
> Your SO is very close to one of my choices  I love VC. But I think I am going K25.


I already have anemone with contrast stitching in bleu saphir and étain with stitching in gris mouette. I am still waiting for my Kelly in bleu electrique with graphite stitching. So, i really ❤️ contrast stitching!


----------



## Bouleke

Gigi_Holy said:


> I would go for the contrast stitching! I had a VC Jypsiere (Clemence) and I have Gris Perle (Togo) on my Rooroo pouch so I see your combination could work out very well. The VCs deep see effect with the coldness of the grey, I would definitely go with contrast stitching.
> Good luck!!


In 2019 I placed an order for the same bag but a Kelly 32 VC in Togo with tonal stitching. The bag arrived last year and when my SA opened the box I felt immediately in love. But … there were a lot of  green marks on the gris perle interior and the leather on the piping was cracked. The stitching at the ends was also not ok. So, they send the bag back to Paris and made the promise to make me a new bag. At the end, the order for the replacement had been lost. They gave me this news three months back. That is why I order the same bag but in Clemence. VC is not possible in Togo this year.


----------



## JeanGranger

Hi. For a Togo Kelly, would you choose Black or Blue Nuit? And which contrast stitching would be nice on?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bouleke said:


> In 2019 I placed an order for the same bag but a Kelly 32 VC in Togo with tonal stitching. The bag arrived last year and when my SA opened the box I felt immediately in love. But … there were a lot of  green marks on the gris perle interior and the leather on the piping was cracked. The stitching at the ends was also not ok. So, they send the bag back to Paris and made the promise to make me a new bag. At the end, the order for the replacement had been lost. They gave me this news three months back. That is why I order the same bag but in Clemence. VC is not possible in Togo this year.


Wow! So sorry you have had to deal with this. Such a disappointment. I do think Clemence takes color a bit better than Togo though, and has such a nice hand


----------



## Bouleke

QuelleFromage said:


> Wow! So sorry you have had to deal with this. Such a disappointment. I do think Clemence takes color a bit better than Togo though, and has such a nice hand


Yes it was. But now I have a second chance!


----------



## Summerof89

Talking to my SM about another SO this season potentially....hopefully I will be lucky enough, debating between MKII vs B25, specs would be multicolore Rose Sakura (C1) and Rose Mexico (C2) with inverse stitching Chevre with ghw
Please help me decide!!


----------



## LOA24

Summerof89 said:


> Talking to my SM about another SO this season potentially....hopefully I will be lucky enough, debating between MKII vs B25, specs would be multicolore Rose Sakura (C1) and Rose Mexico (C2) with inverse stitching Chevre with ghw
> Please help me decide!!


WOW! I'd love that on a Mini Kelly, like a yummy cupcake  
It may be too much for a B25, just my opinion though!


----------



## duna

I'm not brave at all: I'm not even too happy with the Verso option, let alone 2 or 3 different colours outside. Contrast stitching also is not for me, except on Gold or Etoupe which I love. I'm really old school Hermès


----------



## Elina0408

DR2014 said:


> Has anyone ever ordered a Bolide SO? And/or does anyone know which elements are custom, I assume just exterior & interior colors? Thanks!



Yes I have , mine is in the Bolide thread, 2  tone, half and half


----------



## Bouleke

I made my choice, contrast stitching in the colour gris asphalte. It complements very well the ‘coolness’ of the brushed silver hardware, and makes a nice contrast with the VC. The stitching in gris perle was a bit too light in my opinion. Thank you for all of your advice!


----------



## DR2014

Elina0408 said:


> Yes I have , mine is in the Bolide thread, 2  tone, half and half


I just went to look at your bag, its beautiful! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## juejue

Just got the confirmation from SA that I can do SO this round. Now, I need your help. This could be my one and only SO. I think I will choose Kelly 25 sellier in either BGHW or permarbrass. Here’re the color options.

1. Multicolor Nata(front back)/RS (side + straps) in Chevre with reverse stitching. I love this combo most but be afraid that it might be to girly when I’m getting old.

2. Multicolor Craie/bleu glacier in Epsom. My concern is it’s difficult to get the stuffs since Epsom is kinda stiff.

3. Multicolor Craie/trench in Togo. I love craie/trench in epsom but unfortunately it’s not available this round.

4. Verso in either Craie epsom/ Nata chevre. Safest choice.

I would like to get the light color kelly. Now, I own birkin 35 black croco, kelly 28 etoupe epsom, mini kelly II quebracho chevre. Thank you for your comment.


----------



## Summerof89

juejue said:


> Just got the confirmation from SA that I can do SO this round. Now, I need your help. This could be my one and only SO. I think I will choose Kelly 25 sellier in either BGHW or permarbrass. Here’re the color options.
> 
> 1. Multicolor Nata(front back)/RS (side + straps) in Chevre with reverse stitching. I love this combo most but be afraid that it might be to girly when I’m getting old.
> 
> 2. Multicolor Craie/bleu glacier in Epsom. My concern is it’s difficult to get the stuffs since Epsom is kinda stiff.
> 
> 3. Multicolor Craie/trench in Togo. I love craie/trench in epsom but unfortunately it’s not available this round.
> 
> 4. Verso in either Craie epsom/ Nata chevre. Safest choice.
> 
> I would like to get the light color kelly. Now, I own birkin 35 black croco, kelly 28 etoupe epsom, mini kelly II quebracho chevre. Thank you for your comment.


1 all the way for moi


----------



## allanrvj

juejue said:


> Just got the confirmation from SA that I can do SO this round. Now, I need your help. This could be my one and only SO. I think I will choose Kelly 25 sellier in either BGHW or permarbrass. Here’re the color options.
> 
> 1. Multicolor Nata(front back)/RS (side + straps) in Chevre with reverse stitching. I love this combo most but be afraid that it might be to girly when I’m getting old.
> 
> 2. Multicolor Craie/bleu glacier in Epsom. My concern is it’s difficult to get the stuffs since Epsom is kinda stiff.
> 
> 3. Multicolor Craie/trench in Togo. I love craie/trench in epsom but unfortunately it’s not available this round.
> 
> 4. Verso in either Craie epsom/ Nata chevre. Safest choice.
> 
> I would like to get the light color kelly. Now, I own birkin 35 black croco, kelly 28 etoupe epsom, mini kelly II quebracho chevre. Thank you for your comment.


I vote for numbah one.
Who cares if you’re old and you still have that bag. Old people can be girly  or boyish, too. Have you seen Grace and Frankie?


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

juejue said:


> Just got the confirmation from SA that I can do SO this round. Now, I need your help. This could be my one and only SO. I think I will choose Kelly 25 sellier in either BGHW or permarbrass. Here’re the color options.
> 
> 1. Multicolor Nata(front back)/RS (side + straps) in Chevre with reverse stitching. I love this combo most but be afraid that it might be to girly when I’m getting old.
> 
> 2. Multicolor Craie/bleu glacier in Epsom. My concern is it’s difficult to get the stuffs since Epsom is kinda stiff.
> 
> 3. Multicolor Craie/trench in Togo. I love craie/trench in epsom but unfortunately it’s not available this round.
> 
> 4. Verso in either Craie epsom/ Nata chevre. Safest choice.
> 
> I would like to get the light color kelly. Now, I own birkin 35 black croco, kelly 28 etoupe epsom, mini kelly II quebracho chevre. Thank you for your comment.



I would go with what makes your heart sing. The older I get, the less I care about what is considered "age-appropriate". However, I believe that 3 and 4 would be lovely as well if choice #1 continues to give you anxiety.


----------



## allure244

juejue said:


> Just got the confirmation from SA that I can do SO this round. Now, I need your help. This could be my one and only SO. I think I will choose Kelly 25 sellier in either BGHW or permarbrass. Here’re the color options.
> 
> 1. Multicolor Nata(front back)/RS (side + straps) in Chevre with reverse stitching. I love this combo most but be afraid that it might be to girly when I’m getting old.
> 
> 2. Multicolor Craie/bleu glacier in Epsom. My concern is it’s difficult to get the stuffs since Epsom is kinda stiff.
> 
> 3. Multicolor Craie/trench in Togo. I love craie/trench in epsom but unfortunately it’s not available this round.
> 
> 4. Verso in either Craie epsom/ Nata chevre. Safest choice.
> 
> I would like to get the light color kelly. Now, I own birkin 35 black croco, kelly 28 etoupe epsom, mini kelly II quebracho chevre. Thank you for your comment.


My favorite combo is #1 because I love rose Sakura chèvre and nata. #3 is a lovely combo as well, but I believe they are no longer allowing togo sellier bags for SO. If you choose a Togo multicolor kelly, it would be a retourne.


----------



## HBfan81

juejue said:


> Just got the confirmation from SA that I can do SO this round. Now, I need your help. This could be my one and only SO. I think I will choose Kelly 25 sellier in either BGHW or permarbrass. Here’re the color options.
> 
> 1. Multicolor Nata(front back)/RS (side + straps) in Chevre with reverse stitching. I love this combo most but be afraid that it might be to girly when I’m getting old.
> 
> 2. Multicolor Craie/bleu glacier in Epsom. My concern is it’s difficult to get the stuffs since Epsom is kinda stiff.
> 
> 3. Multicolor Craie/trench in Togo. I love craie/trench in epsom but unfortunately it’s not available this round.
> 
> 4. Verso in either Craie epsom/ Nata chevre. Safest choice.
> 
> I would like to get the light color kelly. Now, I own birkin 35 black croco, kelly 28 etoupe epsom, mini kelly II quebracho chevre. Thank you for your comment.


I think we have simirar taste and like all of your ideas.  But combo 1 would be stunning and seems is your favorite. Don’t be afraid. Will be elegant enough


----------



## wearawishbone

juejue said:


> Just got the confirmation from SA that I can do SO this round. Now, I need your help. This could be my one and only SO. I think I will choose Kelly 25 sellier in either BGHW or permarbrass. Here’re the color options.
> 
> 1. Multicolor Nata(front back)/RS (side + straps) in Chevre with reverse stitching. I love this combo most but be afraid that it might be to girly when I’m getting old.
> 
> 2. Multicolor Craie/bleu glacier in Epsom. My concern is it’s difficult to get the stuffs since Epsom is kinda stiff.
> 
> 3. Multicolor Craie/trench in Togo. I love craie/trench in epsom but unfortunately it’s not available this round.
> 
> 4. Verso in either Craie epsom/ Nata chevre. Safest choice.
> 
> I would like to get the light color kelly. Now, I own birkin 35 black croco, kelly 28 etoupe epsom, mini kelly II quebracho chevre. Thank you for your comment.


Number one! Agree with others it would be lovely


----------



## bellini

juejue said:


> Just got the confirmation from SA that I can do SO this round. Now, I need your help. This could be my one and only SO. I think I will choose Kelly 25 sellier in either BGHW or permarbrass. Here’re the color options.
> 
> 1. Multicolor Nata(front back)/RS (side + straps) in Chevre with reverse stitching. I love this combo most but be afraid that it might be to girly when I’m getting old.
> 
> 2. Multicolor Craie/bleu glacier in Epsom. My concern is it’s difficult to get the stuffs since Epsom is kinda stiff.
> 
> 3. Multicolor Craie/trench in Togo. I love craie/trench in epsom but unfortunately it’s not available this round.
> 
> 4. Verso in either Craie epsom/ Nata chevre. Safest choice.
> 
> I would like to get the light color kelly. Now, I own birkin 35 black croco, kelly 28 etoupe epsom, mini kelly II quebracho chevre. Thank you for your comment.



1. Sounds dreamy and who cares if it’s too girly if you love it most. Isnt that what these special orders are about?

Btw did you get a look at lining colors?  Is RS on the list?  Any pinks/yellows?


----------



## DR2014

juejue said:


> Just got the confirmation from SA that I can do SO this round. Now, I need your help. This could be my one and only SO. I think I will choose Kelly 25 sellier in either BGHW or permarbrass. Here’re the color options.
> 
> 1. Multicolor Nata(front back)/RS (side + straps) in Chevre with reverse stitching. I love this combo most but be afraid that it might be to girly when I’m getting old.
> 
> 2. Multicolor Craie/bleu glacier in Epsom. My concern is it’s difficult to get the stuffs since Epsom is kinda stiff.
> 
> 3. Multicolor Craie/trench in Togo. I love craie/trench in epsom but unfortunately it’s not available this round.
> 
> 4. Verso in either Craie epsom/ Nata chevre. Safest choice.
> 
> I would like to get the light color kelly. Now, I own birkin 35 black croco, kelly 28 etoupe epsom, mini kelly II quebracho chevre. Thank you for your comment.


I vote for #1, I don't think it will be too girly as you get older.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

Hellllllpppp!!! I got my first so offer and my appointment is next week. It’s a dream come true as I’ve been begging my sa for a Sakura b ghw for years and he gave me the so now that’s Sakura is back. My ultimate holy grail is b25 chèvre Sakura with brushed ghw. The doubt I have, verso: Nata, gris perle, or blue Brume? Also……for the sake of uniqueness I’m thinking sellier b…. Wonder if I’m going wrong there? What do you think? Opinions please


----------



## acrowcounted

PurseEnthusiast said:


> Hellllllpppp!!! I got my first so offer and my appointment is next week. It’s a dream come true as I’ve been begging my sa for a Sakura b ghw for years and he gave me the so now that’s Sakura is back. My ultimate holy grail is b25 chèvre Sakura with brushed ghw. The doubt I have, verso: Nata, gris perle, or blue Brume? Also……for the sake of uniqueness I’m thinking sellier b…. Wonder if I’m going wrong there? What do you think? Opinions please


Sellier birkins can only be in Epsom (or croc). Since Sakura is not available in Epsom, it’s not a real option for you. Also, we have no idea what the lining color choices are so I wouldn’t get too wound up in deciding ahead of time as it may be no good. See the samples and decide there, would be my advice (unless we get the lining colors before your appointment).


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

acrowcounted said:


> Sellier birkins can only be in Epsom (or croc). Since Sakura is not available in Epsom, it’s not a real option for you. Also, we have no idea what the lining color choices are so I wouldn’t get too wound up in deciding ahead of time as it may be no good. See the samples and decide there, would be my advice (unless we get the lining colors before your appointment).


Ah! Thanks for the info. I wasn’t aware sellier was only offered in epsom. I deffinitely only want chèvre! Thanks for the reply.


----------



## nashpoo

acrowcounted said:


> Sellier birkins can only be in Epsom (or croc). Since Sakura is not available in Epsom, it’s not a real option for you. Also, we have no idea what the lining color choices are so I wouldn’t get too wound up in deciding ahead of time as it may be no good. See the samples and decide there, would be my advice (unless we get the lining colors before your appointment).


I’m not even 100% sure but maybe these are lining options? It says “2022” at the top. If not, please ignore me haha.


----------



## jenngu

I would go with what you love #1.  Nata and RS chevre would make such a unique classy combination.  It will just depend on how you wear it..you can always make the bag work for you!!


----------



## allure244

PurseEnthusiast said:


> Hellllllpppp!!! I got my first so offer and my appointment is next week. It’s a dream come true as I’ve been begging my sa for a Sakura b ghw for years and he gave me the so now that’s Sakura is back. My ultimate holy grail is b25 chèvre Sakura with brushed ghw. The doubt I have, verso: Nata, gris perle, or blue Brume? Also……for the sake of uniqueness I’m thinking sellier b…. Wonder if I’m going wrong there? What do you think? Opinions please


Nata and Bleu Brume are not on the lining list but Gris perle is. Like acrowcounted mentioned, sellier B is available in Epsom leather and croc but not chèvre. Rose Sakura and Gris perle will be a gorgeous combo. That would be my choice too.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

In case anyone is wondering what Sakura and GP look like together I made a bit of a combo using my bags. Hardware is permabrass. Hope this helps those considering this combo!


----------



## kittynui

Yesssss also been offered a SO, I love Rose sakura so much and so happy because, lately Rose sakura has only been offered in 25, which is too small for me.

What would you pick?

- Swift RS retourne Kelly 28 in verso with Gris perle or Rose extreme interior - permabrass
- Swift RS b30 with the same interior GP or Rose extreme - RGHW

I already have
- B30 etain RGHW
- B30 Barenia faubourg GHW
- B35 Etoupe GHW

and I sold my rose confetti K28 sellier because I didn’t like this pink that much


----------



## nashpoo

kittynui said:


> Yesssss also been offered a SO, I love Rose sakura so much and so happy because, lately Rose sakura has only been offered in 25, which is too small for me.
> 
> What would you pick?
> 
> - Swift RS retourne Kelly 28 in verso with Gris perle or Rose extreme interior - permabrass
> - Swift RS b30 with the same interior GP or Rose extreme - RGHW
> 
> I already have
> - B30 etain RGHW
> - B30 Barenia faubourg GHW
> - B35 Etoupe GHW
> 
> and I sold my rose confetti K28 sellier because I didn’t like this pink that much


Swift Kelly 28! Rs and gp sounds pretty.


----------



## jenngu

You have a lovely collection of Birkins…I think you should add a RS Kelly and verso with permabrass would make it even more special!!


----------



## Chanelobsessed11

I need some advice. My SA told me she has a Birkin 25 in rose Sakura coming for me in swift PHW. She asked if I would prefer that or getting a special order for the Rose Sakura in chevre with permabrass. In mentioned I wanted the rose Sakura front and back and nata on the sides B25 combo and she didn’t like it too much. She thinks I should do all rose Sakura outside and nata interior.
Should I wait for the rose Sakura that’s coming in swift or choose the special order?


----------



## kittynui

Chanelobsessed11 said:


> I need some advice. My SA told me she has a Birkin 25 in rose Sakura coming for me in swift PHW. She asked if I would prefer that or getting a special order for the Rose Sakura in chevre with permabrass. In mentioned I wanted the rose Sakura front and back and nata on the sides B25 combo and she didn’t like it too much. She thinks I should do all rose Sakura outside and nata interior.
> Should I wait for the rose Sakura that’s coming in swift or choose the special order?


My SA also told me that she prefers  verso bags with tonal lining…
It’s really up to you I chose to wait because 25 is really too small for me and it was the only size that was offered lately in RS. 
SO is a long wait but yours will be unique


----------



## Summerof89

Chanelobsessed11 said:


> I need some advice. My SA told me she has a Birkin 25 in rose Sakura coming for me in swift PHW. She asked if I would prefer that or getting a special order for the Rose Sakura in chevre with permabrass. In mentioned I wanted the rose Sakura front and back and nata on the sides B25 combo and she didn’t like it too much. She thinks I should do all rose Sakura outside and nata interior.
> Should I wait for the rose Sakura that’s coming in swift or choose the special order?


My vote goes to SO, RS and nata just sounds devine.


----------



## nashpoo

\


Chanelobsessed11 said:


> I need some advice. My SA told me she has a Birkin 25 in rose Sakura coming for me in swift PHW. She asked if I would prefer that or getting a special order for the Rose Sakura in chevre with permabrass. In mentioned I wanted the rose Sakura front and back and nata on the sides B25 combo and she didn’t like it too much. She thinks I should do all rose Sakura outside and nata interior.
> Should I wait for the rose Sakura that’s coming in swift or choose the special order?


Oh wow! I think RS in chevre is gorgeous, and permabrass is very special! I'd go for the SO.


----------



## jenngu

Chanelobsessed11 said:


> I need some advice. My SA told me she has a Birkin 25 in rose Sakura coming for me in swift PHW. She asked if I would prefer that or getting a special order for the Rose Sakura in chevre with permabrass. In mentioned I wanted the rose Sakura front and back and nata on the sides B25 combo and she didn’t like it too much. She thinks I should do all rose Sakura outside and nata interior.
> Should I wait for the rose Sakura that’s coming in swift or choose the special order?


I think you should SO what you want B25 Rose Sakura and Nata combo even though she's suggesting a verso.  It's better that you go with what you love!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

kittynui said:


> Yesssss also been offered a SO, I love Rose sakura so much and so happy because, lately Rose sakura has only been offered in 25, which is too small for me.
> 
> What would you pick?
> 
> - Swift RS retourne Kelly 28 in verso with Gris perle or Rose extreme interior - permabrass
> - Swift RS b30 with the same interior GP or Rose extreme - RGHW
> 
> I already have
> - B30 etain RGHW
> - B30 Barenia faubourg GHW
> - B35 Etoupe GHW
> 
> and I sold my rose confetti K28 sellier because I didn’t like this pink that much


Love this! Thanks so much…. This is the combo in leaning towards so this photo is incredibly helpful. Lovely


----------



## allure244

LINING COLORS for special order 

I don’t have a picture I can share but here is a list of the lining colors. Maybe someone else can share a pic if they have one?

-Gris perle, noir
-Toffee, gold, cacao
-Bougainvillea, rouge de coeur, rouge H, Bordeaux
-Lime, jaune ambre, abricot, orange poppy, capucine
-Framboise, rose Mexico, rose pourpre
-Bleu electrique, bleu saphir, bleu Brighton, bleu de malte, bleu indigo
-Cactus, malachite, vert bosphore, vert fonce


----------



## wearawishbone

Here are the lining options this go around


----------



## little.bear

wearawishbone said:


> Here are the lining options this go around


Thank you so much for sharing! Was hoping there was blue du nord / blue brume in there. Guess not for this round


----------



## Meta

wearawishbone said:


> Here are the lining options this go around


Thanks for sharing the lining colors.  Sharing it in full image:







Reposting the exterior colors in full image as well (thanks to @brume):



















Just missing thread/stitching colors now.


----------



## TheTravelBunny

Trying to figure out - do all the stores do their SO’s the same week or are they staggered? I’ve seen people who are giving the impression they’ve already gone in to make their SO, and others who have said they’re waiting on appointments, and others - like me - who are still waiting to hear if they’ve been selected to place a SO.

A few weeks ago (last month) my SA told me they haven’t heard dates for the a la Carte yet but “I definitely have you in mind when the time comes to place a request” …and I’m wondering if this means I will get the SO this time or should I check in and ask: “I was just wondering if there’s any update on whether I’ll get the chance to place the special order this season for my unicorn” ?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

TheTravelBunny said:


> Trying to figure out - do all the stores do their SO’s the same week or are they staggered? I’ve seen people who are giving the impression they’ve already gone in to make their SO, and others who have said they’re waiting on appointments, and others - like me - who are still waiting to hear if they’ve been selected to place a SO.
> 
> A few weeks ago (last month) my SA told me they haven’t heard dates for the a la Carte yet but “I definitely have you in mind when the time comes to place a request” …and I’m wondering if this means I will get the SO this time or should I check in and ask: “I was just wondering if there’s any update on whether I’ll get the chance to place the special order this season for my unicorn” ?


Each store starts at different times but all should be starting within now to a few weeks from now, as they receive the physical SO kits in their deliveries and get organized. Unless something has changed for this year (I don’t think it has), orders will be taken through next June and thus there isn’t an immediate deadline to be worried about.


----------



## wearawishbone

My SA has ALC appts throughout Sept-Oct is my understanding. I opted for a B25 togo in Gris Tourterelle, RGHW with Rose Mexico lining  I was so excited to see GT offered as it's been on my list forever.


----------



## BalLVLover

Just under 11 months Craie B25


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Chanelobsessed11 said:


> I need some advice. My SA told me she has a Birkin 25 in rose Sakura coming for me in swift PHW. She asked if I would prefer that or getting a special order for the Rose Sakura in chevre with permabrass. In mentioned I wanted the rose Sakura front and back and nata on the sides B25 combo and she didn’t like it too much. She thinks I should do all rose Sakura outside and nata interior.
> Should I wait for the rose Sakura that’s coming in swift or choose the special order?


+1 for SO!


----------



## surfer

acrowcounted said:


> Each store starts at different times but all should be starting within now to a few weeks from now, as they receive the physical SO kits in their deliveries and get organized. Unless something has changed for this year (I don’t think it has), orders will be taken through next June and thus there isn’t an immediate deadline to be worried about.


Ooh I didn't know it goes until June next year that's actually great news! I thought it ends around April-May...


----------



## A.Ali

Did anyone who ordered a bag in exotic leather last year received thier bag yet?


----------



## QuelleFromage

wearawishbone said:


> My SA has ALC appts throughout Sept-Oct is my understanding. I opted for a B25 togo in Gris Tourterelle, RGHW with Rose Mexico lining  I was so excited to see GT offered as it's been on my list forever.


Your order is similar to mine, only I did K25 with PHW and contrast stitch


----------



## wearawishbone

QuelleFromage said:


> Your order is similar to mine, only I did K25 with PHW and contrast stitch


Lovely. Your's sounds beautiful. I wanted a K25 but also really wanted GT and that's not an option in the sellier version.


----------



## kittynui

QuelleFromage said:


> Your order is similar to mine, only I did K25 with PHW and contrast stitch


What made you pick rose mexico over framboise? (Haven’t had my appointment yet)


----------



## wearawishbone

kittynui said:


> What made you pick rose mexico over framboise? (Haven’t had my appointment yet)


Rose Mexico was a touch more vibrant so between RM, Fram and RP, I thought RM worked well with the cooler GT


----------



## QuelleFromage

kittynui said:


> What made you pick rose mexico over framboise? (Haven’t had my appointment yet)


I'm actually still debating! I know I don't want RP as I don't really like it in chèvre.


----------



## kittynui

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm actually still debating! I know I don't want RP as I don't really like it in chèvre.


I’m having RS exterior and maybe framboise interior so it will make a great combo with this rodeo. But still unsure as framboise looks a bit dark


----------



## Freedom19

I got the SO offer too!!!!
I am struggling between a mini kelly or one more K25…..r


----------



## allanrvj

Freedom19 said:


> I got the SO offer too!!!!
> I am struggling between a mini kelly or one more K25…..r


get the MK so you have one of each


----------



## QuelleFromage

wearawishbone said:


> Lovely. Your's sounds beautiful. I wanted a K25 but also really wanted GT and that's not an option in the sellier version.


You don't like GT in chèvre? I'm doing a retourné in Togo, but only because I have too many selliers.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Freedom19

Meta said:


> Thanks for sharing the lining colors.  Sharing it in full image:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reposting the exterior colors in full image as well (thanks to @brume):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just missing thread/stitching colors now.


Thanks a lot for sharing. I wish 1Q is there


----------



## Meta

Freedom19 said:


> Thanks a lot for sharing. I wish 1Q is there


Credit goes to @wearawishbone and @brume for sharing them here.   I merely reposted it in full image.


----------



## S2jewels

Received to SO’s in 2 weeks.. yaay!!

Here is my B25 chevre anemone/raisin with Gris pale stitching and BPHW
It took 1 year 5 month 10 days


----------



## missylovebags

Been secretly enjoying her for a few months now before finally decided to share it with the world. Waited for her for 15 months. Worth every second.. 
thanks for letting me share


----------



## S2jewels

Received to SO’s in 2 weeks.. yaay!!

Here is my B25 chevre anemone/raisin with Gris pale stitching and BPHW
It took 1 year 5 month 10 days


----------



## kittynui

one more question: Would you pick permabrass or rose gold for a rose sakura birkin?


----------



## KN89

kittynui said:


> one more question: Would you pick permabrass or rose gold for a rose sakura birkin?



I think I’m going to do rose gold!

Looks like rose sakura isn’t a lining color this year- I was hoping for another pastel if not rose sakura but the choices aren’t pastels.


----------



## kittynui

KN89 said:


> I think I’m going to do rose gold!
> 
> Looks like rose sakura isn’t a lining color this year- I was hoping for another pastel if not rose sakura but the choices aren’t pastels.


You can do gris perle? My SA said it would be beautiful. I’m doing b30 rose sakura - framboise interior in swift.
What did you pick?


----------



## Notorious Pink

lovemylife15 said:


> WOW! I'd love that on a Mini Kelly, like a yummy cupcake
> It may be too much for a B25, just my opinion though!


Lol, I would do this!


----------



## KN89

kittynui said:


> You can do gris perle? My SA said it would be beautiful. I’m doing b30 rose sakura - framboise interior in swift.
> What did you pick?



I haven’t gone in yet but I actually think I’m going to do the same as you in 25 with rghw 

Was looking at framboise vs rose Mexico va rose poupre interior. Gris perle interior doesn’t excite me but I love gris perle exterior and that’s a HG color for me.

I’m debating rn bc my HG is k25 sellier in a neutral like a light gray or cream. But I think that’s prob easier to get without an SO. Same with gris perle birkin. Rose sakura with ghw seems more rare without an SO

Wish they were doing togo sellier this year


----------



## kittynui

KN89 said:


> I’m debating rn bc my HG is k25 sellier in a neutral like a light gray or cream. But I think that’s prob easier to get without an SO. Same with gris perle birkin. Rose sakura with ghw seems more rare without an SO
> 
> Wish they were doing togo sellier this year


I also think that Rose sakura is more rare! That’s why I’m doing this color as SO


----------



## Ally ambrosio

TheTravelBunny said:


> Trying to figure out - do all the stores do their SO’s the same week or are they staggered? I’ve seen people who are giving the impression they’ve already gone in to make their SO, and others who have said they’re waiting on appointments, and others - like me - who are still waiting to hear if they’ve been selected to place a SO.
> 
> A few weeks ago (last month) my SA told me they haven’t heard dates for the a la Carte yet but “I definitely have you in mind when the time comes to place a request” …and I’m wondering if this means I will get the SO this time or should I check in and ask: “I was just wondering if there’s any update on whether I’ll get the chance to place the special order this season for my unicorn” ?


Same situation as yours here!!  I mean… my SA told me he doesn’t know anything yet about SO placement and not even a time where they will be arriving/available… plus  I don’t even know if I can get it at this point


----------



## I_sts

missylovebags said:


> Been secretly enjoying her for a few months now before finally decided to share it with the world. Waited for her for 15 months. Worth every second..
> thanks for letting me share



Very beautiful, what colours are these?


----------



## kittynui

Ally ambrosio said:


> Same situation as yours here!!  I mean… my SA told me he doesn’t know anything yet about SO placement and not even a time where they will be arriving/available… plus  I don’t even know if I can get it at this point


Not sure, my store is FHS


----------



## Notorious Pink

Wow, I just got confirmation from my SA that I can do an SO this season, and this is the FIRST time I don’t know exactly what I want to order!

lol, I’ve written articles on making this decision and yet this time I’m at a loss because I have conflicting priorities for choice.

i have always chosen chevre, I love chevre. I have also always chosen a Birkin and always bghw and always verso with contrast stitching,

this time I had planned to do a sellier Kelly, 25cm. Im good on B25s and K28s. Of course Rose Sakura. Chevre. BGHW. Verso.

butttttt…..RGHW is an option for Birkin.

or even - Birkin sellier with RGHW??!?

so, I’m thinking

1. stick with the K25 sellier Sakura chevre bghw. I’m not sure what the verso color would be - Bleu brume, rose Mexico? Gris t or nata? Also very tempted to do a white stitch instead of my usual contrasting pink.

2 b25 Sakura chevre, RGHW, verso/stitching tbd

3 b25 sellier mauve Sylvestre RGHW, verso/stitching tbd

I absolutely want a contrast stitch and either a verso or bicolor exterior. I’ve always chosen a bright, fun color and this is an unexpected choice for me. I have been saying forever that if I got another SO option, it would be noir exterior with pink interior (never thought these colors would be an option).

Everything on my mental list is neutral: noir, Etain or Gris t, ciel or blue Lin.

Most of what I have is bright - and, yeah, a lot of pink. i only have one neutral bag (gray ostrich K28). Actually, there are enough people here who know my taste, please offer opinions! Because DH wants to come too and it’s looking like I have three days to figure this out.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

S2jewels said:


> Received to SO’s in 2 weeks.. yaay!!
> 
> Here is my B25 chevre anemone/raisin with Gris pale stitching and BPHW
> It took 1 year 5 month 10 days



Congrats! My SO is also chèvre in anemone/raisin but it’s a Kelly and raisin is the front/back color. Hope mine won’t take a year and a half because my store won’t grant a 2nd SO offer with an outstanding SO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Notorious Pink said:


> 1. stick with the K25 sellier Sakura chevre bghw. I’m not sure what the verso color would be - Bleu brume, rose Mexico? Gris t or nata? Also very tempted to do a white stitch instead of my usual contrasting pink.


Only one of those (Rose Mexico) is actually an option so that should make your decision much easier.


----------



## allanrvj

Notorious Pink said:


> * I have been saying forever that if I got another SO option, it would be noir exterior with pink interior (never thought these colors would be an option).*
> 
> Everything on my mental list is neutral: noir, Etain or Gris t, ciel or blue Lin.
> 
> Most of what I have is bright - and, yeah, a lot of pink. i only have one neutral bag (gray ostrich K28). Actually, there are enough people here who know my taste, please offer opinions! Because DH wants to come too and it’s looking like I have three days to figure this out.



there's a Sellier K25 in noir and rose pourpre interior with bghw that was already made (also an SO) so you don't have to imagine what a noir with pink interior would look like and maybe this is what you want... or not. haha





(annoying twilly lol)

Personally I'd also want the threads to be pink on this but that's just because I'm a sucker for contrast stitching


----------



## San2222

kittynui said:


> Not sure, my store is FHS


you mean your store is FSH? if so, is your sa allowing you to place a remote so or you also need to be there in person?


----------



## kittynui

San2222 said:


> you mean your store is FSH? if so, is your sa allowing you to place a remote so or you also need to be there in person?


Sorry I meant not sure if all the store gets the SO at the same time


----------



## kittynui

Notorious Pink said:


> 1. stick with the K25 sellier Sakura chevre bghw. I’m not sure what the verso color would be - Bleu brume, rose Mexico? Gris t or nata? Also very tempted to do a white stitch instead of my usual contrasting pink.



have you ever seen a rose Sakura bag with white stitching ? Would love to see how it looks


----------



## KN89

kittynui said:


> have you ever seen a rose Sakura bag with white stitching ? Would love to see how it looks



I’m thinking abt doing white stitching and am also curious.

Rose sakura isn’t listed as an interior color - is that an option to do all RS with white stitching?

Also I really want a k25 but I feel RS looks better as a birkin.. idk why I feel this way, probably is a bit ridiculous of me


----------



## kittynui

KN89 said:


> Also I really want a k25 but I feel RS looks better as a birkin.. idk why I feel this way, probably is a bit ridiculous of me


Me too at first wanted a k in rose Sakura but changed my mind for a b…


----------



## Summerof89

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol, I would do this!


I'm actually leaning towards a B25 too, just feel like MK is too small for multicolor.

Just saw your SO post, how exciting and congrats!!!!!!!! 1/2/3 are all very very very you, personally my vote goes to 1 since you've done a few birkins, or 3 because that's super special. However if I had to choose I would go for RS over MS, white stitch would go perfect with nata, your JA birkin has pink interior so perhaps nata or gris t, both would look nice in either verso or bicolor


----------



## juejue

Notorious Pink said:


> Wow, I just got confirmation from my SA that I can do an SO this season, and this is the FIRST time I don’t know exactly what I want to order!
> 
> lol, I’ve written articles on making this decision and yet this time I’m at a loss because I have conflicting priorities for choice.
> 
> i have always chosen chevre, I love chevre. I have also always chosen a Birkin and always bghw and always verso with contrast stitching,
> 
> this time I had planned to do a sellier Kelly, 25cm. Im good on B25s and K28s. Of course Rose Sakura. Chevre. BGHW. Verso.
> 
> butttttt…..RGHW is an option for Birkin.
> 
> or even - Birkin sellier with RGHW??!?
> 
> so, I’m thinking
> 
> 1. stick with the K25 sellier Sakura chevre bghw. I’m not sure what the verso color would be - Bleu brume, rose Mexico? Gris t or nata? Also very tempted to do a white stitch instead of my usual contrasting pink.
> 
> 2 b25 Sakura chevre, RGHW, verso/stitching tbd
> 
> 3 b25 sellier mauve Sylvestre RGHW, verso/stitching tbd
> 
> I absolutely want a contrast stitch and either a verso or bicolor exterior. I’ve always chosen a bright, fun color and this is an unexpected choice for me. I have been saying forever that if I got another SO option, it would be noir exterior with pink interior (never thought these colors would be an option).
> 
> Everything on my mental list is neutral: noir, Etain or Gris t, ciel or blue Lin.
> 
> Most of what I have is bright - and, yeah, a lot of pink. i only have one neutral bag (gray ostrich K28). Actually, there are enough people here who know my taste, please offer opinions! Because DH wants to come too and it’s looking like I have three days to figure this out.



Choice no1 sounds great. If you’re interested in rose sakura, you should go with it. I love rosegold too but prefer rose sakura in kelly sellier. I also attach the picture of RS/nata that I try to choose for myself.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Notorious Pink said:


> Wow, I just got confirmation from my SA that I can do an SO this season, and this is the FIRST time I don’t know exactly what I want to order!
> 
> lol, I’ve written articles on making this decision and yet this time I’m at a loss because I have conflicting priorities for choice.
> 
> i have always chosen chevre, I love chevre. I have also always chosen a Birkin and always bghw and always verso with contrast stitching,
> 
> this time I had planned to do a sellier Kelly, 25cm. Im good on B25s and K28s. Of course Rose Sakura. Chevre. BGHW. Verso.
> 
> butttttt…..RGHW is an option for Birkin.
> 
> or even - Birkin sellier with RGHW??!?
> 
> so, I’m thinking
> 
> 1. stick with the K25 sellier Sakura chevre bghw. I’m not sure what the verso color would be - Bleu brume, rose Mexico? Gris t or nata? Also very tempted to do a white stitch instead of my usual contrasting pink.
> 
> 2 b25 Sakura chevre, RGHW, verso/stitching tbd
> 
> 3 b25 sellier mauve Sylvestre RGHW, verso/stitching tbd
> 
> I absolutely want a contrast stitch and either a verso or bicolor exterior. I’ve always chosen a bright, fun color and this is an unexpected choice for me. I have been saying forever that if I got another SO option, it would be noir exterior with pink interior (never thought these colors would be an option).
> 
> Everything on my mental list is neutral: noir, Etain or Gris t, ciel or blue Lin.
> 
> Most of what I have is bright - and, yeah, a lot of pink. i only have one neutral bag (gray ostrich K28). Actually, there are enough people here who know my taste, please offer opinions! Because DH wants to come too and it’s looking like I have three days to figure this out.



Hi sweets!!

Knowing you and your collection....

I'd say we are looking at a choice between your K25 sellier in Rose Sakura and a neutral bag, probably a Kelly since you are good on Birkins.

I would stay with chèvre. It's so great and SO only for these bags...why do anything else UNLESS  you really want a Kelly retourné or a Birkin Sellier?

This leads us to whether you want the B sellier. Personally I'm not a fan. It's cool but to me it's a collector bag, a completion type option. I really prefer the standard Birkin. I think this is your first decision....B sellier or a Kelly?

Since I am way way in camp Kelly and B sellier kind of sorts itself with its limited options....I'll just talk Kelly...

I would choose one of these two:

Kelly Sellier 25 in Rose Sakura chèvre. BGHW. Lining: Either one of the other pinks or BE. No one else really sees the lining until you're showing off your bag. Stitching: a dark pink, a very light pink,  or BE. As you know I have a Raisin chèvre K25 with BE interior and stitching and I love it. The BE on RS will POP but....I think it might really work. It will show up at a distance, I am guessing 5-10 feet (as opposed to, say, BE on Raisin, which shows a less than a foot distance). 
Either way this is an absolutely amazing bag. And if you love RS...who knows when it will come back?
If it's me, on this bag, I'd do BE interior and a dark pink or very pale stitch. But you know I am a bit safe on my SOs.

Kelly Sellier 25 in Noir chèvre. BGHW. Your favorite pink as lining (probably Framboise or Mexico). Here I am going to say just do the contrast stitch in a bright pink to match the lining. On Noir bags the stitching doesn't show til you are pretty close, so it's still a neutral bag but it's a bit provocative. This is a "more conservative" choice BUT BUT BUT it is a forever classic Kelly you can carry anywhere yet no one else will have it. You can use it as a neutral bag but it's still really special.

Your other option I could suggest, if you don't like the pink stitching on Noir (there are a TON of examples on the forum) is to do a Graphite stitch (this is what I did on my Noir chèvre B30). This stitch is ALMOST invisible til you are close, but gives the bag a beautiful outline (especially in Sellier K). In this case you now have the ultimate Noir Kelly, with a little edge on the outside, and a big flash of pink on the interior. This bag will go everywhere. It will fill your neutrals need. 

So pink K or black K  . Now I want to order one of these LOL....


----------



## wearawishbone

QuelleFromage said:


> You don't like GT in chèvre? I'm doing a retourné in Togo, but only because I have too many selliers.


I haven't dipped my toe in chevre yet although I love some of the brighter colors in it. Maybe next go around. I really love the softness togo GT gives so I had to go in that direction.


----------



## missylovebags

I_sts said:


> Very beautiful, what colours are these?


 
thank you its blue electrique and craie


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SO placed 

and now. The wait.


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> Only one of those (Rose Mexico) is actually an option so that should make your decision much easier.



Ah i mistyped. I meant if I did a bicolor exterior. 
Or am I confused - I know if I did regular verso, the interior color has to be on both the chevre and the interior list. if I do bicolor exterior, color 2 has to be on both lists? Because if so, you can’t do Sakura and Nata on any bag because nata isn’t on the interior list.

the only colors on both the chevre and the interior lists are Gris Perle, Noir, Lime, Rouge de Coeur, Capucine and Rose Mexico.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

allanrvj said:


> there's a Sellier K25 in noir and rose pourpre interior with bghw that was already made (also an SO) so you don't have to imagine what a noir with pink interior would look like and maybe this is what you want... or not. haha
> View attachment 5194995
> View attachment 5194996
> View attachment 5194997
> 
> 
> (annoying twilly lol)
> 
> Personally I'd also want the threads to be pink on this but that's just because I'm a sucker for contrast stitching


@allanrvj Thank you!    I have a whole collection of photos of black with pink and @wjenga has one of my favorites.



Here is a Kelly….




This is stunning….and honestly I would do noir/rose Mexico BUT I cannot see myself giving up Sakura for noir...and I also kind of maybe forgot that for my big birthday next year I’ve requested a noir B25 touch with RGHW….

so I will probably do the Sakura k25 bghw in chevre. I am just not sure whether I should to a bicolor exterior or just verso and what.

here are a few of my saved faves for anyone whom this might help. Colors aren’t exact but definitely help me imagine. My apologies if I can’t credit the owners


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi sweets!!
> 
> Knowing you and your collection....
> 
> I'd say we are looking at a choice between your K25 sellier in Rose Sakura and a neutral bag, probably a Kelly since you are good on Birkins.
> 
> I would stay with chèvre. It's so great and SO only for these bags...why do anything else UNLESS  you really want a Kelly retourné or a Birkin Sellier?
> 
> This leads us to whether you want the B sellier. Personally I'm not a fan. It's cool but to me it's a collector bag, a completion type option. I really prefer the standard Birkin. I think this is your first decision....B sellier or a Kelly?
> 
> Since I am way way in camp Kelly and B sellier kind of sorts itself with its limited options....I'll just talk Kelly...
> 
> I would choose one of these two:
> 
> Kelly Sellier 25 in Rose Sakura chèvre. BGHW. Lining: Either one of the other pinks or BE. No one else really sees the lining until you're showing off your bag. Stitching: a dark pink, a very light pink,  or BE. As you know I have a Raisin chèvre K25 with BE interior and stitching and I love it. The BE on RS will POP but....I think it might really work. It will show up at a distance, I am guessing 5-10 feet (as opposed to, say, BE on Raisin, which shows a less than a foot distance).
> Either way this is an absolutely amazing bag. And if you love RS...who knows when it will come back?
> If it's me, on this bag, I'd do BE interior and a dark pink or very pale stitch. But you know I am a bit safe on my SOs.
> 
> Kelly Sellier 25 in Noir chèvre. BGHW. Your favorite pink as lining (probably Framboise or Mexico). Here I am going to say just do the contrast stitch in a bright pink to match the lining. On Noir bags the stitching doesn't show til you are pretty close, so it's still a neutral bag but it's a bit provocative. This is a "more conservative" choice BUT BUT BUT it is a forever classic Kelly you can carry anywhere yet no one else will have it. You can use it as a neutral bag but it's still really special.
> 
> Your other option I could suggest, if you don't like the pink stitching on Noir (there are a TON of examples on the forum) is to do a Graphite stitch (this is what I did on my Noir chèvre B30). This stitch is ALMOST invisible til you are close, but gives the bag a beautiful outline (especially in Sellier K). In this case you now have the ultimate Noir Kelly, with a little edge on the outside, and a big flash of pink on the interior. This bag will go everywhere. It will fill your neutrals need.
> 
> So pink K or black K  . Now I want to order one of these LOL....



Ah yes THANK YOU @QuelleFromage !!!  you are absolutely right.

I’ve never actually seen a Birkin sellier but yes I really do want a K25 
the mauve Sylvestre and RGHW options threw me off (I mean…rose Sakura chevre RGHW??!?) I don’t need another small b and I wouldn’t do a B30 in such a light color. 

I do love a pop stitch. I think it depends on whether I do a bicolor exterior. If I did, it would be nata (if that is even possible?) or rose Mexico. in person, mexico and framboise are very similar, but framboise is a bit duller/darker. The only other option is Gris perle if nata isn’t possible. 

after this I once again declare that I am done with colors! I want a blue lin or ciel and Etain!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Notorious Pink said:


> Or am I confused - I know if I did regular verso, the interior color has to be on both the chevre and the interior list. if I do bicolor exterior, color 2 has to be on both lists? Because if so, you can’t do Sakura and Nata on any bag because nata isn’t on the interior list.


No, this is incorrect. The lining list is _only_ applicable for verso bags. One simply chooses any color from the exteriors list and then any (different) color from the “linings” list for the interior. For multico, you must choose two colors of the same leather type from the exteriors list and the interior will automatically be one of those two selected colors, as determined by the definition of whichever bag type you’ve selected…


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> No, this is incorrect. The lining list is _only_ applicable for verso bags. One simply chooses any color from the exteriors list and then any (different) color from the “linings” list for the interior. For multico, you must choose two colors of the same leather type from the exteriors list and the interior will automatically be one of those two selected colors, as determined by the definition of whichever bag type you’ve selected…


Aha. Thank you so much @acrowcounted . Thats what I thought, but I never even considered multico before so I got it confused with verso.
so I *could* do Sakura with Bleu Brume……??? Or Gris T or Nata….


----------



## acrowcounted

Notorious Pink said:


> Aha. Thank you so much @acrowcounted . Thats what I thought, but I never even considered multico before so I got it confused with verso.
> so I *could* do Sakura with Bleu Brume……??? Or Gris T or Nata….


For a multicolored exterior, yes. For a solid color exterior with verso lining, no.


----------



## KN89

acrowcounted said:


> No, this is incorrect. The lining list is _only_ applicable for verso bags. One simply chooses any color from the exteriors list and then any (different) color from the “linings” list for the interior. For multico, you must choose two colors of the same leather type from the exteriors list and the interior will automatically be one of those two selected colors, as determined by the definition of whichever bag type you’ve selected…



Does this mean I can do rose sakura exterior with tonal stitching and a color from the interior list?

But I cannot do rose sakura interior and exterior bc it’s not on the interior list (white stitching throughout)


----------



## acrowcounted

KN89 said:


> Does this mean I can do rose sakura exterior with tonal stitching and a color from the interior list?
> 
> But I cannot do rose sakura interior and exterior bc it’s not on the interior list (white stitching throughout)


Again, the linings list is *only* applicable for VERSO models. There are three models: LINE (single color completely, chosen from the exteriors list, and MUST choose contrasting stitch), VERSO (exterior from exteriors list, interior from linings list, any stitch you want), and MULTICO (both colors from exteriors list with specifics defined by bag type, and any stitch).


----------



## KN89

acrowcounted said:


> Again, the linings list is *only* applicable for VERSO models. There are three models: LINE (single color completely, chosen from the exteriors list, and MUST choose contrasting stitch), VERSO (exterior from exteriors list, interior from linings list, any stitch you want), and MULTICO (both colors from exteriors list with specifics defined by bag type, and any stitch).



Thank you!


----------



## LKNN

duna said:


> I'm not brave at all: I'm not even too happy with the Verso option, let alone 2 or 3 different colours outside. Contrast stitching also is not for me, except on Gold or Etoupe which I love. I'm really old school Hermès



Exactly me-- everything you said  
BGHW even became too much for me and so I reverted to ghw on my last SO .
Nonetheless, I do think my 5-10min no fuss SO appointments are a BIG reason why my SA invites me to SO every season .


----------



## KN89

LKNN said:


> Exactly me-- everything you said
> BGHW even became too much for me and so I reverted to ghw on my last SO .
> Nonetheless, I do think my 5-10min no fuss SO appointments are a BIG reason why my SA invites me to SO every season .



I feel the same - what have you ordered in the past


----------



## kittynui

acrowcounted said:


> Again, the linings list is *only* applicable for VERSO models. There are three models: LINE (single color completely, chosen from the exteriors list, and MUST choose contrasting stitch), VERSO (exterior from exteriors list, interior from linings list, any stitch you want), and MULTICO (both colors from exteriors list with specifics defined by bag type, and any stitch).


Do we have the list of the stitch?


----------



## S2jewels

Notorious Pink said:


> @allanrvj Thank you!    I have a whole collection of photos of black with pink and @wjenga has one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 5195555
> 
> Here is a Kelly….
> 
> View attachment 5195557
> 
> 
> This is stunning….and honestly I would do noir/rose Mexico BUT I cannot see myself giving up Sakura for noir...and I also kind of maybe forgot that for my big birthday next year I’ve requested a noir B25 touch with RGHW….
> 
> so I will probably do the Sakura k25 bghw in chevre. I am just not sure whether I should to a bicolor exterior or just verso and what.
> 
> here are a few of my saved faves for anyone whom this might help. Colors aren’t exact but definitely help me imagine. My apologies if I can’t credit the owners
> 
> View attachment 5195564
> View attachment 5195565
> View attachment 5195566
> View attachment 5195567
> View attachment 5195568


Why don’t you go for K25 bio color either rose Sakura with rose Mexico or rose Sakura with rouge de coueur..

two shades from the same always complement each other and I always loved pink with red


----------



## S2jewels

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Congrats! My SO is also chèvre in anemone/raisin but it’s a Kelly and raisin is the front/back color. Hope mine won’t take a year and a half because my store won’t grant a 2nd SO offer with an outstanding SO.


Thanks!! Hope you receive it soon and you be able to place a new one..

what hardware did you choose?


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Notorious Pink said:


> @allanrvj Thank you!    I have a whole collection of photos of black with pink and @wjenga has one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 5195555
> 
> Here is a Kelly….
> 
> View attachment 5195557
> 
> 
> This is stunning….and honestly I would do noir/rose Mexico BUT I cannot see myself giving up Sakura for noir...and I also kind of maybe forgot that for my big birthday next year I’ve requested a noir B25 touch with RGHW….
> 
> so I will probably do the Sakura k25 bghw in chevre. I am just not sure whether I should to a bicolor exterior or just verso and what.
> 
> here are a few of my saved faves for anyone whom this might help. Colors aren’t exact but definitely help me imagine. My apologies if I can’t credit the owners
> 
> View attachment 5195564
> View attachment 5195565
> View attachment 5195566
> View attachment 5195567
> View attachment 5195568


Go for verso… you might get tired of bicolor after a while … at least I know I will


----------



## Ally ambrosio

duna said:


> I'm not brave at all: I'm not even too happy with the Verso option, let alone 2 or 3 different colours outside. Contrast stitching also is not for me, except on Gold or Etoupe which I love. I'm really old school Hermès


Omg same ! I think verso is how far I’ll go if I will ever get offered an SO! I like rose gold and permabrass though


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## badgersmommy

kittynui said:


> Do we have the list of the stitch?



Not the best photo, but here it is.


----------



## kittynui

badgersmommy said:


> Not the best photo, but here it is.


Thank you!!!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

S2jewels said:


> Thanks!! Hope you receive it soon and you be able to place a new one..
> 
> what hardware did you choose?



Permabrass.


----------



## duna

LKNN said:


> Exactly me-- everything you said
> BGHW even became too much for me and so I reverted to ghw on my last SO .
> Nonetheless, I do think my 5-10min no fuss SO appointments are a BIG reason why my SA invites me to SO every season .



I forgot hardware.... I've never liked brushed hardware, touching it gives me shivers, nor have I ever considered rose gold H/W, at the moment I'm like you, only gold H/W.

My latest SO, last June, took some time because although I had clear ideas about colour and H/W, I would have liked the same colour lining but since it's not possible I chose a lining which my SA didn't know, nor did another SA who was consulted. There was ONLY the colour swatch on paper, which we all know isn't exactly like the leather swatch. So in the end I ordered this lining, Cacao for the record, hoping I will like it once it arrives.

I find it absurd that one has to choose a colour which is only available on paper. I know quite a few H colours but not all of them of course! The other SA who joined us in the search said quite rightly that there should be some kind of configuration, like when you order sneakers online, or LV which gives you the option of different colour lining on certain bags and you can actually see the colour combo you choose on your screen.


----------



## allanrvj

duna said:


> I forgot hardware.... I've never liked brushed hardware, touching it gives me shivers, nor have I ever considered rose gold H/W, at the moment I'm like you, only gold H/W.
> 
> My latest SO, last June, took some time because although I had clear ideas about colour and H/W, I would have liked the same colour lining but since it's not possible I chose a lining which my SA didn't know, nor did another SA who was consulted. There was ONLY the colour swatch on paper, which we all know isn't exactly like the leather swatch. So in the end I ordered this lining, Cacao for the record, hoping I will like it once it arrives.
> 
> I find it absurd that one has to choose a colour which is only available on paper. I know quite a few H colours but not all of them of course! The other SA who joined us in the search said quite rightly that there should be some kind of configuration, like when you order sneakers online, or LV which gives you the option of different colour lining on certain bags and you can actually see the colour combo you choose on your screen.



we all know Hermès, despite having a lot of money, is too slow tech-wise. it wasn't until a few years ago when they updated their website to be more online-shopper friendly. and the app their SAs use for searching inventory, it's so bad. you cannot search with multiple keywords to narrow your search, and it doesn't flag if a user is already created, resulting in multiple entries.

but I guess to make a configurator for SO is way down their IT priority list since not all stores do it, or only do it for a handful of clients.


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi sweets!!
> 
> Knowing you and your collection....
> 
> I'd say we are looking at a choice between your K25 sellier in Rose Sakura and a neutral bag, probably a Kelly since you are good on Birkins.
> 
> I would stay with chèvre. It's so great and SO only for these bags...why do anything else UNLESS  you really want a Kelly retourné or a Birkin Sellier?
> 
> This leads us to whether you want the B sellier. Personally I'm not a fan. It's cool but to me it's a collector bag, a completion type option. I really prefer the standard Birkin. I think this is your first decision....B sellier or a Kelly?
> 
> Since I am way way in camp Kelly and B sellier kind of sorts itself with its limited options....I'll just talk Kelly...
> 
> I would choose one of these two:
> 
> Kelly Sellier 25 in Rose Sakura chèvre. BGHW. Lining: Either one of the other pinks or BE. No one else really sees the lining until you're showing off your bag. Stitching: a dark pink, a very light pink,  or BE. As you know I have a Raisin chèvre K25 with BE interior and stitching and I love it. The BE on RS will POP but....I think it might really work. It will show up at a distance, I am guessing 5-10 feet (as opposed to, say, BE on Raisin, which shows a less than a foot distance).
> Either way this is an absolutely amazing bag. And if you love RS...who knows when it will come back?
> If it's me, on this bag, I'd do BE interior and a dark pink or very pale stitch. But you know I am a bit safe on my SOs.
> 
> Kelly Sellier 25 in Noir chèvre. BGHW. Your favorite pink as lining (probably Framboise or Mexico). Here I am going to say just do the contrast stitch in a bright pink to match the lining. On Noir bags the stitching doesn't show til you are pretty close, so it's still a neutral bag but it's a bit provocative. This is a "more conservative" choice BUT BUT BUT it is a forever classic Kelly you can carry anywhere yet no one else will have it. You can use it as a neutral bag but it's still really special.
> 
> Your other option I could suggest, if you don't like the pink stitching on Noir (there are a TON of examples on the forum) is to do a Graphite stitch (this is what I did on my Noir chèvre B30). This stitch is ALMOST invisible til you are close, but gives the bag a beautiful outline (especially in Sellier K). In this case you now have the ultimate Noir Kelly, with a little edge on the outside, and a big flash of pink on the interior. This bag will go everywhere. It will fill your neutrals need.
> 
> So pink K or black K  . Now I want to order one of these LOL....


Me too!! But I don't think I spend enough to ever get offered a 2nd SO.


----------



## wearawishbone

Notorious Pink said:


> @allanrvj Thank you!    I have a whole collection of photos of black with pink and @wjenga has one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 5195555
> 
> Here is a Kelly….
> 
> View attachment 5195557
> 
> 
> This is stunning….and honestly I would do noir/rose Mexico BUT I cannot see myself giving up Sakura for noir...and I also kind of maybe forgot that for my big birthday next year I’ve requested a noir B25 touch with RGHW….
> 
> so I will probably do the Sakura k25 bghw in chevre. I am just not sure whether I should to a bicolor exterior or just verso and what.
> 
> here are a few of my saved faves for anyone whom this might help. Colors aren’t exact but definitely help me imagine. My apologies if I can’t credit the owners
> 
> View attachment 5195564
> View attachment 5195565
> View attachment 5195566
> View attachment 5195567
> View attachment 5195568


I almost went GA epsom k25 Sellier w pink stitching but the pink offered was to bright for me. It was rose lipstick. Hoping for a Sakura. These photos are great!


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> For a multicolored exterior, yes. For a solid color exterior with verso lining, no.


Thank you for confirming. That’s was I thought originally. Time for a deep dive!


----------



## Notorious Pink

S2jewels said:


> Why don’t you go for K25 bio color either rose Sakura with rose Mexico or rose Sakura with rouge de coueur..
> 
> two shades from the same always complement each other and I always loved pink with red



Rose Mexico is very much up for consideration (although I have an RM bag - but I do love the color). I love two pinks together. Red won’t work for me.



Ally ambrosio said:


> Go for verso… you might get tired of bicolor after a while … at least I know I will



I have seen some multico SOs that are truly stunning - mostly in the neutrals category.

these are what I’ve ordered previously - all Bs BGHW Chevre Verso.

I’m just thinking a “softer” bag might be a nice alternative to my usual in-your-face selection

hydra/jaipur



Ambre/Extreme




Paon/Tyrien


----------



## LKNN

KN89 said:


> I feel the same - what have you ordered in the past


All five of my SOs are verso k25 selliers and one MK. Very thrilling, I know .


----------



## stylemeter

Notorious Pink said:


> Rose Mexico is very much up for consideration (although I have an RM bag - but I do love the color). I love two pinks together. Red won’t work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen some multico SOs that are truly stunning - mostly in the neutrals category.
> 
> these are what I’ve ordered previously - all Bs BGHW Chevre Verso.
> 
> I’m just thinking a “softer” bag might be a nice alternative to my usual in-your-face selection
> 
> hydra/jaipur
> View attachment 5195801
> 
> 
> Ambre/Extreme
> 
> View attachment 5195799
> 
> 
> Paon/Tyrien
> View attachment 5195800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195803


stunning combinations !


----------



## stylemeter

S2jewels said:


> Why don’t you go for K25 bio color either rose Sakura with rose Mexico or rose Sakura with rouge de coueur..
> 
> two shades from the same always complement each other and I always loved pink with red


i think rose sakura with blue brume  might also look good... but should be seen in person


----------



## Notorious Pink

stylemeter said:


> i think rose sakura with blue brume  might also look good... but should be seen in person


Lol we are on the same wavelength. Working on a mockup now.


----------



## LKNN

duna said:


> I forgot hardware.... I've never liked brushed hardware, touching it gives me shivers, nor have I ever considered rose gold H/W, at the moment I'm like you, only gold H/W.
> 
> My latest SO, last June, took some time because although I had clear ideas about colour and H/W, I would have liked the same colour lining but since it's not possible I chose a lining which my SA didn't know, nor did another SA who was consulted. There was ONLY the colour swatch on paper, which we all know isn't exactly like the leather swatch. So in the end I ordered this lining, Cacao for the record, hoping I will like it once it arrives.
> 
> I find it absurd that one has to choose a colour which is only available on paper. I know quite a few H colours but not all of them of course! The other SA who joined us in the search said quite rightly that there should be some kind of configuration, like when you order sneakers online, or LV which gives you the option of different colour lining on certain bags and you can actually see the colour combo you choose on your screen.


Same re: rose gold and bghw! But unfortunately i only noticed the cringe feeling the metals scrapping gave me three bags in since I shamefully left the plastic on the inner plaque of my first few bghw bags. But I do love the look of bghw... just not the feel so I reverted on my last SO.


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Thanks to all for the info and pictures, v helpful 

For those considering Gris T, took this for an IGer - chevre vs togo and bghw vs phw.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GNIPPOHS

Notorious Pink said:


> @allanrvj Thank you!    I have a whole collection of photos of black with pink and @wjenga has one of my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 5195555
> 
> Here is a Kelly….
> 
> View attachment 5195557
> 
> 
> This is stunning….and honestly I would do noir/rose Mexico BUT I cannot see myself giving up Sakura for noir...and I also kind of maybe forgot that for my big birthday next year I’ve requested a noir B25 touch with RGHW….
> 
> so I will probably do the Sakura k25 bghw in chevre. I am just not sure whether I should to a bicolor exterior or just verso and what.
> 
> here are a few of my saved faves for anyone whom this might help. Colors aren’t exact but definitely help me imagine. My apologies if I can’t credit the owners
> 
> View attachment 5195564
> View attachment 5195565
> View attachment 5195566
> View attachment 5195567
> View attachment 5195568



one vote for Sellier k25! You already have the SO B25s covered. Both sakura and mauve sylvestre are SO pretty, black is always around. Unless you reach ALOT more for your B25 vs the kellys then go for the bag you use more.


----------



## stylemeter

Notorious Pink said:


> Lol we are on the same wavelength. Working on a mockup now.


 do send pics... as might help me decide on mine too ..lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.

K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:




K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:



K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:



K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Yeah, I still have no idea which one I am going to pick.


----------



## HBfan81

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:
> 
> View attachment 5195913
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:
> View attachment 5195914
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:
> View attachment 5195915
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195916
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still have no idea which one I am going to pick.



Bravo! I tried to do something like that but not succeeded as you. I think is super helpful


----------



## chicfinds

@notorius pink - i love the rose sakura and nata combination. the other combos are cute but for bicolor exterior...i'd go with a more neutral color to complement sakura (gris T combo is a close second). i actually think sakura & nata would look great on the B25 - even more so than the kelly lol. for whatever reason, bicolor exteriors are more appealing on the birkin imo. 



Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:
> 
> View attachment 5195913
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:
> View attachment 5195914
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:
> View attachment 5195915
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195916
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still have no idea which one I am going to pick.


----------



## QuelleFromage

GNIPPOHS said:


> Thanks to all for the info and pictures, v helpful
> 
> For those considering Gris T, took this for an IGer - chevre vs togo and bghw vs phw.
> 
> View attachment 5195844


The chèvre is SO beautiful. I really wish retourné in chèvre would return.


----------



## HBfan81

chicfinds said:


> @notorius pink - i love the rose sakura and nata combination. the other combos are cute but for bicolor exterior...i'd go with a more neutral color to complement sakura (gris T combo is a close second). i actually think sakura & nata would look great on the B25 - even more so than the kelly lol. for whatever reason, bicolor exteriors are more appealing on the birkin imo.



Oh, good to know. In my case is a bit the opposite. I like bicolor exterior so much but only on Kelly. For Birkin I prefer a verso option


----------



## allanrvj

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:
> 
> View attachment 5195913
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:
> View attachment 5195914
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:
> View attachment 5195915
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195916
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still have no idea which one I am going to pick.


rose sakura and bleu brume gets my vote


----------



## juejue

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:
> 
> View attachment 5195913
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:
> View attachment 5195914
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:
> View attachment 5195915
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195916
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still have no idea which one I am going to pick.



wow… I love rs with both gris t and nata… the tough decision for myself also.


----------



## Notorious Pink

allanrvj said:


> rose sakura and bleu brume gets my vote



My 15 year old son just said the same thing. That would be my usual choice, but I'm trying to pick something that will go with more.
My mom loves the Nata version the best.
I think my favorites are the gris t and the rose Mexico versions.
Rose Mexico matches my hair (I can play with my color a bit - the color the salon uses to dye my hair is also the shampoo I use, so I can adjust the shade depending on how much hot and light pink I mix), so even though it's a pop, it will go with everything.

By the way, for fun I tried Noir with Rose Sakura and it's a no.



I'm realizing that playing with the photoshop just prevents me from having to think about this.


----------



## summer_mango

Does any one know if they keep the option of Kelly sellier in Togo? I heard that that is no longer an option?

I have always wanted a Sellier Togo in k25 in Craie and Gold..

I love chèvre! But it is a shame that they don’t do gold in this leather.

I am also very tempted to Sakura in Chèvre!!


----------



## allanrvj

Notorious Pink said:


> My 15 year old son just said the same thing. That would be my usual choice, but I'm trying to pick something that will go with more.
> My mom loves the Nata version the best.
> I think my favorites are the gris t and the rose Mexico versions.
> Rose Mexico matches my hair (I can play with my color a bit - the color the salon uses to dye my hair is also the shampoo I use, so I can adjust the shade depending on how much hot and light pink I mix), so even though it's a pop, it will go with everything.
> 
> By the way, for fun I tried Noir with Rose Sakura and it's a no.
> 
> View attachment 5196022
> 
> I'm realizing that playing with the photoshop just prevents me from having to think about this.








I'm not mad at it, tbh


----------



## summer_mango

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:
> 
> View attachment 5195913
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:
> View attachment 5195914
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:
> View attachment 5195915
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195916
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still have no idea which one I am going to pick.


RS with gris T looks great. I have a gris T b25 and I always think it has pink undertone.


----------



## Fashionista2

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:
> 
> View attachment 5195913
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:
> View attachment 5195914
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:
> View attachment 5195915
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195916
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still have no idea which one I am going to pick.


I'm loving rose sakura/ bleu brume and rose sakura/nata combo. Just stunning .


----------



## kadz

Does Hermes no longer allow you to do SO tricolor Kellys? Like this:


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allanrvj

kadz said:


> Does Hermes no longer allow you to do SO tricolor Kellys? Like this:


not anymore. disappeared around the introduction of the a la carte ordering, I think


----------



## Notorious Pink

allanrvj said:


> I'm not mad at it, tbh


Lol, me either!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have a feeling it will be either the Gris T or the Rose Mexico.


----------



## Kittyloves2_Shop

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:
> 
> View attachment 5195913
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:
> View attachment 5195914
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:
> View attachment 5195915
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195916
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still have no idea which one I am going to pick.


Thanks for the photoshop, This is amazing! I love blue brume with rose sakura so much and in chevre just made it even better I just need H fairy let my wish come true. Curious what will be your picks


----------



## xxDxx

Notorious Pink said:


> I have a feeling it will be either the Gris T or the Rose Mexico.


I love the RS/RM combo the most!


----------



## mugenprincess

Wow! Great Photoshop skills!

I really love how refined the RS/Nata combo looks!
But I also like the RS/RM combo. Such a hard decision!!



Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:
> 
> View attachment 5195913
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:
> View attachment 5195914
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:
> View attachment 5195915
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195916
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still have no idea which one I am going to pick.


----------



## KN89

LKNN said:


> All five of my SOs are verso k25 selliers and one MK. Very thrilling, I know .



I’m tempted to do a kelly as well so the verso doesn’t show haha. I just wish they were doing togo sellier this year. I love sellier but don’t like the chèvre look on larger items. I love togo over epsom for the feel


----------



## KN89

Notorious Pink said:


> I have a feeling it will be either the Gris T or the Rose Mexico.



I’m a neutrals girl and oddly love the rose mexico the best


----------



## wearawishbone

chicfinds said:


> @notorius pink - i love the rose sakura and nata combination. the other combos are cute but for bicolor exterior...i'd go with a more neutral color to complement sakura (gris T combo is a close second). i actually think sakura & nata would look great on the B25 - even more so than the kelly lol. for whatever reason, bicolor exteriors are more appealing on the birkin imo.


I second this. Rose Sakura and Nata together are divine!


----------



## wearawishbone

summer_mango said:


> RS with gris T looks great. I have a gris T b25 and I always think it has pink undertone.


That's exactly what I was hoping for by choosing GT-the pinkish undertones. Would love to see your B25


----------



## girlhasbags

I thought I’d post my question here as well I asked in another form but I’m waiting on an answer can you guys share with me the history of bi color are they only buy special order I’m looking to learn as much as I can I think they are beautiful and I recently found a Birkin 35 on the preloved market in box leather so I just want to get as much information on the history as I can thank you in advance


----------



## S2jewels

Notorious Pink said:


> I have a feeling it will be either the Gris T or the Rose Mexico.





Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:
> 
> View attachment 5195913
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:
> View attachment 5195914
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:
> View attachment 5195915
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195916
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still have no idea which one I am going to pick.



my vote goes with rose Mexico.. I love it!!


----------



## S2jewels

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Permabrass.


Plz share pictures when you recive it


----------



## Possum

wearawishbone said:


> That's exactly what I was hoping for by choosing GT-the pinkish undertones. Would love to see your B25


Don't count on GT having a pinkish undertone. That is what I was expecting/hoping for when I got my GT togo birkin with RG hardware, but it has a somewhat greenish undertone! I have heard others say the same so it must depend very much on dye lot.


----------



## JeanGranger

Which is lighter colour, Gris Perle or Gris T?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Barbette

I just had my first ever special order appointment.  Rose Sakura is the HG color I will order for the exterior but wow what a lot of decisions!  Am I crazy for getting a Kelly Pochette rather than a B25?  Both are on my wish list but my thought is I have a Birkin 30 Etoupe, Kelly Sellier 28 Noir, and most recently a Picotin 18 in Rose Sakura all PHW so the KP would be a different style.  My SA also thought a KP will be harder to get than a B25 in future (albeit in another color).  Then on to lining and hardware decisions...this is fun but I'm anxious to get it right!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

S2jewels said:


> Plz share pictures when you recive it



I definitely will. It’s been 10 months. Keeping my fingers crossed that it will show up soon.


----------



## Barbette

JeanGranger said:


> Which is lighter colour, Gris Perle or Gris T?


I've only seen pictures of them but looking at the color chart on this thread #8486 as well I think the Gris Perle is lighter.


----------



## lvstratus

JeanGranger said:


> Which is lighter colour, Gris Perle or Gris T?


 Gris Perle is lighter.


----------



## periogirl28

^ Agree.


----------



## LKNN

KN89 said:


> I’m tempted to do a kelly as well so the verso doesn’t show haha. I just wish they were doing togo sellier this year. I love sellier but don’t like the chèvre look on larger items. I love togo over epsom for the feel


Are togo selliers out?! Since when?... I must have missed that-- what a shame.


----------



## acrowcounted

Summerof89 said:


> adding to the various RS + xx collection, here is RS + GP, credits to the RED user shown in pic.
> 
> View attachment 5196352
> View attachment 5196354


Hmmm where are these brand new looking bags coming from? Rose Sakura in Chevre hasn’t been a SO option for at least five years? And was Gris perle also a choice at that time? Seems odd that these bags are appearing in high numbers right now…


----------



## QuelleFromage

girlhasbags said:


> I thought I’d post my question here as well I asked in another form but I’m waiting on an answer can you guys share with me the history of bi color are they only buy special order I’m looking to learn as much as I can I think they are beautiful and I recently found a Birkin 35 on the preloved market in box leather so I just want to get as much information on the history as I can thank you in advance


It's off-topic for this thread but there are bi-color bags that have been in regular production and limited editions as well as by special order.


----------



## QuelleFromage

acrowcounted said:


> Hmmm where are these brand new looking bags coming from? Rose Sakura in Chevre hasn’t been a SO option for at least five years? And was Gris perle also a choice at that time? Seems odd that these bags are appearing in high numbers right now…


A factory not in France....


----------



## acrowcounted

QuelleFromage said:


> A factory not in France....


It’s sad that such a lovely and popular combo will likely be mired with fakes.


----------



## girlhasbags

QuelleFromage said:


> It's off-topic for this thread but there are bi-color bags that have been in regular production and limited editions as well as by special order.


Thank you appreciate the information


----------



## Angelian

acrowcounted said:


> Hmmm where are these brand new looking bags coming from? Rose Sakura in Chevre hasn’t been a SO option for at least five years? And was Gris perle also a choice at that time? Seems odd that these bags are appearing in high numbers right now…


Good points. Especially when at least the Kelly seems to have the stickers still on and the stamp seems blurred. One most be extra careful posting these kinds of pics, unless it’s their own bag. Lots of fakes on social media, came across this exact combo just today on IG and it was clearly a fake as it supposedly had a stamp from last year.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Two more, for whomever will find them useful.

Gris T with Rose Sakura:




Noir with Rose Sakura:




Rose Sakura, white stitch



ETA: I'm down to the following choices:

Rose Sakura with Gris T, white stitch (multico)
Rose Sakura with Rose Mexico, white stitch (multico)
Rose Sakura with white stitching, Rose Mexico Interior (verso)
Rose Sakura with Rose Mexico (or similar) stitching Rose Mexico Interior (verso)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> Two more, for whomever will find them useful.
> 
> Gris T with Rose Sakura:
> 
> View attachment 5196768
> 
> 
> Noir with Rose Sakura:
> 
> View attachment 5196769
> 
> 
> ETA: I'm down to the following choices:
> 
> Rose Sakura with Gris T (multico)
> Rose Sakura with Rose Mexico (multico)
> Rose Sakura with white stitching, Rose Mexico Interior (verso)
> Rose Sakura with Rose Mexico (or similar) stitching Rose Mexico Interior (verso)


Congrats on the SO hun! Just reading through all the posts you've made.
I'm loving the black/RS mix with the reverse stitching... and for you DEFINITELY THE SELLIER K25.
I would personally NEVER tire of that combo babe. Classy and somewhat neutral with a TWIST!!! Very "new" you! xoxoxoxo

ETA: ....and then I saw your IG of the RS/RM combo in sellier K and I love that too. That might be the winner, depending on your mood. A (mostly) black chevre K25 is a bit more versatile but both are KILLER options in my book!


----------



## allanrvj

Notorious Pink said:


> Two more, for whomever will find them useful.
> 
> Gris T with Rose Sakura:
> 
> View attachment 5196768
> 
> 
> Noir with Rose Sakura:
> 
> View attachment 5196769
> 
> 
> Rose Sakura, white stitch
> View attachment 5196779
> 
> 
> ETA: I'm down to the following choices:
> 
> Rose Sakura with Gris T, white stitch (multico)
> Rose Sakura with Rose Mexico, white stitch (multico)
> Rose Sakura with white stitching, Rose Mexico Interior (verso)
> Rose Sakura with Rose Mexico (or similar) stitching Rose Mexico Interior (verso)


if your SO journey doesn't result in _at least_ one blog post, then you've wasted a lot of material  

my vote goes to rose sakura with gris t, because pink always goes best with greys in my eyes


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> Congrats on the SO hun! Just reading through all the posts you've made.
> I'm loving the black/RS mix with the reverse stitching... and for you DEFINITELY THE SELLIER K25.
> I would personally NEVER tire of that combo babe. Classy and somewhat neutral with a TWIST!!! Very "new" you! xoxoxoxo
> 
> ETA: ....and then I saw your IG of the RS/RM combo in sellier K and I love that too. That might be the winner, depending on your mood. A (mostly) black chevre K25 is a bit more versatile but both are KILLER options in my book!



Thanks so much sweetie!!! I'm leaning toward RS/RM. After this I am on to neutrals.


----------



## Notorious Pink

allanrvj said:


> if your SO journey doesn't result in _at least_ one blog post, then you've wasted a lot of material
> 
> my vote goes to rose sakura with gris t, because pink always goes best with greys in my eyes


Awwww, thank you so much! Yes, I need to update the SO article anyway...might as well get the extra mileage out of my new photoshop skills.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Notorious Pink said:


> Thanks so much sweetie!!! I'm leaning toward RS/RM. After this I am on to neutrals.


I approve hahahahahah wink wink
Wishing I could do the same.
Are you going with BGHW?


----------



## periogirl28

acrowcounted said:


> Hmmm where are these brand new looking bags coming from? Rose Sakura in Chevre hasn’t been a SO option for at least five years? And was Gris perle also a choice at that time? Seems odd that these bags are appearing in high numbers right now…


You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

acrowcounted said:


> Hmmm where are these brand new looking bags coming from? Rose Sakura in Chevre hasn’t been a SO option for at least five years? And was Gris perle also a choice at that time? Seems odd that these bags are appearing in high numbers right now…



I looked up the original post of the RS/GP Kelly on RED and I believe that it could very well be an authentic bag. She posted it in March 2020 and said it was a SO that took 5 years which she thought would never show up.

The poster of the RS Birkin is a reseller in China with a huge store in one of the most luxurious shopping district (sorta like Ginxa Xiaoma), and I looked through all of its posts and the bags seem to be legit.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Israeli_Flava said:


> I approve hahahahahah wink wink
> Wishing I could do the same.
> Are you going with BGHW?


Yes! In fact, the only thing in the back of my mind is that Bs get RGHW. Argh!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes! In fact, the only thing in the back of my mind is that Bs get RGHW. Argh!



Has H ever made Kelly with RGHW? I wonder why RGHW isn’t available for Kelly SO.


----------



## Meta

OuiCestLaVie said:


> *Has H ever made Kelly with RGHW?* I wonder why RGHW isn’t available for Kelly SO.


No. Only variants of Kelly in rghw are Kelly Pochette and Kelly Cut both in SO and PO.

ETA: Rghw is an option for Kelly Danse SO.


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> No. Only variants of Kelly in rghw are Kelly Pochette and Kelly Cut both in SO and PO.
> 
> ETA: Rghw is an option for Kelly Danse SO.


Which leads me to believe that the handle/strap hardware is the holdup.


----------



## angelicskater16

My sa invited me to do an SO and I'm thinking between ostrich or chevre. Its so hard because I love both leathers. Would love to get some inputs. Thanks!


----------



## KN89

angelicskater16 said:


> My sa invited me to do an SO and I'm thinking between ostrich or chevre. Its so hard because I love both leathers. Would love to get some inputs. Thanks!



The ostrich Gris perle looks divine


----------



## KN89

LKNN said:


> Are togo selliers out?! Since when?... I must have missed that-- what a shame.



I saw a post earlier in this thread showing what leathers can be chosen for what bag


----------



## KN89

Duplicate


----------



## juejue

I made my so yesterday, Kelly 25 sellier in RS/nata with inverse stitching and BGHW. Thank you @Notorious Pink for the mock up.

Also, I need to do the initial stamps to complete my order and make a deposit. Not sure whether it’s only my home store policy.


----------



## acrowcounted

juejue said:


> I made my so yesterday, Kelly 25 sellier in RS/nata with inverse stitching and BGHW. Thank you @Notorious Pink for the mock up.
> 
> Also, I need to do the initial stamps to complete my order and make a deposit. Not sure whether it’s only my home store policy.


Were the lucky symbol stamps available to go along with your initials?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## juejue

acrowcounted said:


> Were the lucky symbol stamps available to go long with your initials?



I think you can choose 1 from the list. For me, I choose the clover leaf since my husband love it.


----------



## acrowcounted

juejue said:


> I think you can choose 1 from the list. For me, I choose the clover leaf since my husband love it.


Great to hear they have kept these from their introduction last year! Surprised we haven’t seen more bags with a lucky symbol yet as they are so cute and unique!


----------



## mp4

Notorious Pink said:


> Two more, for whomever will find them useful.
> 
> Gris T with Rose Sakura:
> 
> View attachment 5196768
> 
> 
> Noir with Rose Sakura:
> 
> View attachment 5196769
> 
> 
> Rose Sakura, white stitch
> View attachment 5196779
> 
> 
> ETA: I'm down to the following choices:
> 
> Rose Sakura with Gris T, white stitch (multico)
> Rose Sakura with Rose Mexico, white stitch (multico)
> Rose Sakura with white stitching, Rose Mexico Interior (verso)
> Rose Sakura with Rose Mexico (or similar) stitching Rose Mexico Interior (verso)


Any one of the last 3 gets my vote!  I really love the multico on kelly when it is tonal.  GL deciding dear!


----------



## xoxotbaby

juejue said:


> I think you can choose 1 from the list. For me, I choose the clover leaf since my husband love it.



Hi, if you don’t mind can I ask you which store you have done with your s/o?

I am waiting for my s/o 
and my sales keeps saying I can do this time but there is no word yet at the store !
And I think most of store done their S/O it makes me feel awful


----------



## acrowcounted

xoxotbaby said:


> Hi, if you don’t mind can I ask you which store you have done with your s/o?
> 
> I am waiting for my s/o
> and my sales keeps saying I can do this time but there is no word yet at the store !
> And I think most of store done their S/O it makes me feel awful


SOs are literally just getting started and will be on going for months. You haven’t missed anything yet.


----------



## summer_mango

juejue said:


> I think you can choose 1 from the list. For me, I choose the clover leaf since my husband love it.


I went to do my SO yesterday but was told they no longer do symbol stamp! I am confused


----------



## summer_mango

Notorious Pink said:


> Yes! In fact, the only thing in the back of my mind is that Bs get RGHW. Argh!


How about  permabrass? My SA recommended it to me and he said it was his favourite. It is like light gold/champion gold so it is soft and goes well will rose sakura.


----------



## juejue

summer_mango said:


> I went to do my SO yesterday but was told they no longer do symbol stamp! I am confused



That’s so strange. I spent almost 15 mins to debate whether I should get the cloverleaf or the shooting star and where to put it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

My apologies - i can’t figure out what to type in a search to find the lucky symbols list (it’s not “lucky”, it’s not “lucky stamps”, it’s not “lucky symbols”, etc). I’ve been doing this for 1/2 hour and I know it’s here somewhere…


----------



## Notorious Pink

summer_mango said:


> How about  permabrass? My SA recommended it to me and he said it was his favourite. It is like light gold/champion gold so it is soft and goes well will rose sakura.



lol, yup…


----------



## allanrvj

Notorious Pink said:


> My apologies - i can’t figure out what to type in a search to find the lucky symbols list (it’s not “lucky”, it’s not “lucky stamps”, it’s not “lucky symbols”, etc). I’ve been doing this for 1/2 hour and I know it’s here somewhere…


this one?






it's from this post

P.S. This is one of the reasons why I asked Vlad if we could show the images shared on a thread. He said something similar is coming soon.


----------



## juejue

allanrvj said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's from this post
> 
> P.S. This is one of the reasons why I asked Vlad if we could show the images shared on a thread. He said something similar is coming soon.



Yes, this one you can choose 1 along with maximum 3 letters and some symbols like - , & .


----------



## Notorious Pink

allanrvj said:


> this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's from this post
> 
> P.S. This is one of the reasons why I asked Vlad if we could show the images shared on a thread. He said something similar is coming soon.


Thank you!!!!  
@allanrvj i clicked onto the post and I see there is no way I would have been able to find it in a reasonable keyword search. I’m gonna add keywords here for future use:

Lucky stamps symbols linked above. Post 6904


----------



## lemontart

S2jewels said:


> After 10 months 1 week here she is miss rose azalea/rose extreme..
> Am total in love with her



OMG, this is super pretty! Congrats!


----------



## S2jewels

lemontart said:


> OMG, this is super pretty! Congrats!


Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## BirkinLover77

S2jewels said:


> After 10 months 1 week here she is miss rose azalea/rose extreme..
> Am total in love with her


Beautiful SO combo! Congratulations


----------



## Perja

I’m in the same quandary as @Notorious Pink ... don’t know what to pick, and I am tempted by Chèvre. 

I could have chosen with my eyes closed off the 2020 palette, but this year?


----------



## Meta

Perja said:


> I’m in the same quandary as @Notorious Pink ... don’t know what to pick, and I am tempted by Chèvre.
> 
> I could have chosen with my eyes closed off the 2020 palette, but this year?


Perhaps the quoted post from @periogirl28 might be of help?  (I edited in red to cross out info that is no longer relevant and updated with italics because this was posted 3 years ago but serves as a good guide to get started)



periogirl28 said:


> Here is my 2 pence worth of *How to Place an SO*. Again.
> Hurrah for the magic SO Box which is super helpful.
> 
> *Step 1*) Look at your current collection and decide what is the *style* you want to request as first priority. I suggest having  2-3 choices just in case. This includes the size and also for Kellys, whether Retourne or Sellier. Consider rarer styles which are not always ordered e.g. The Bolide or Kelly Lakis.
> 
> *Step 2*) Decide on* colour and leather*. There are now very helpful posters who get to share the current lists offered. Do refer to that on the relevant threads. If you have not been offered an exotic SO, leave that alone. This is tricky because we all know not all colours and leather combinations are offered AND colours look different in various leathers. Please note that the list now remain more or less the same for 2 rounds and only change in AW i.e. around September.
> 
> If you insist on colours outside this list there is no guarantee you will get what you what. Not that there is a guarantee with Hermes anyway! There is now only bi-colour options, which makes things a little less complex and a lot more elegant.
> 
> *Step 3*) Choose your* hardware and stitch*. Please take note that at the moment Rose Gold only for Constance, _Birkin, and Kelly Pochette, Kelly Cut and Kelly Danse_. but I am very sure if one is patient they will offer it for B/Ks soon. There is PHW, GHW, Brushed PHW, brushed GHW and Permabrass also. Guilloche and Enamel hardware has NEVER been offered for SO.
> 
> Stitch colours which are not shown in the SO Box can be offered. This depends on your store and you SA.
> 
> *Step 4*) Decide if you want *initials*, which is self explanatory. I am not sure if currently the special pockets are still being offered. In the past, we had the option to customise internal pockets or swap them around, e.g.  zip or open slot.
> 
> *After your store places the order, it cannot be changed. At all.
> Take note of what you ordered. *
> 
> After that, the best advice my SA has given me is to *forget you ever placed this order. *You will not get an confirmation email and unlesss it is cancelled, the store does not know what stage the bag is at. SAs can tell you if it is still in the system which means it is queued and will be made. Then on that magic day, depending where you are, you get an email/ call to collect your magic bag. I think generally one has to collect it personally now. I can only speak from my own experience and I get an email from FSH leather department. They will hold the bag until you visit or you can pay by bank transfer and collect the bag later. Retournes do not arrive faster than Selliers. They just seem that way. Birkins may arrive faster than Kellys. Because Kellys are harder to make. Constances take even longer. Exotics are the worse.
> 
> Last piece of advice which I myself forget. Check the bag very carefully when you receive it. In the excitement of finally getting your SO, overcome by the new bag scent and the unboxing, we all forget this.
> 
> *Congrats on being offered a chance to place your SO. HTH! *


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> Perhaps the quoted post from @periogirl28 might be of help?


This is really good advice. @periogirl28 should update the details with current changes and maybe more of her extensive personal experience and then maybe it could be made into a stickie? I think hearing it from a long time expert, like you (@Meta) or @periogirl28 could really help some of the newer members find their way.


----------



## Perja

Thank you @Meta and @acrowcounted. I have my options down already but I am on the fence about them.

Originally, I wanted a blue K32 retourné verso, but my beloved Bleu encre is on the Chèvre colorama. If only it had been in the Togo/Clemence list  

I might end up flipping a coin in front of the swatch box


----------



## stylemeter

HBfan81 said:


> Bravo! I tried to do something like that but not succeeded as you. I think is super helpful


It’s looks amazing ... I love the blue brune combination


----------



## Notorious Pink

Perja said:


> I’m in the same quandary as @Notorious Pink ... don’t know what to pick, and I am tempted by Chèvre.
> 
> I could have chosen with my eyes closed off the 2020 palette, but this year?



ah, but I did figure it out. There was no way I was going in there not being 99% certain what I was going to order (I do like to ask my SA for advice on one or two things - this time it was strap length, he said that he does not see me ever wearing this bag crossbody). Also, this was the first time ever that DH came with me, and he’s not one for lingering.

so this is what I ordered:

Style: 25cm Kelly Sellier
Leather: Chevre
Version: 3 Multico
Color 1: Rose Sakura
Color 2: Rose Mexico
Stitch: either Rose Sakura or white (a nice pop against the Rose Mexico and no pop against the Sakura)
Hardware: Permabrass (much softer than gold and not so different from RGHW)

I considered a verso with all rose Sakura outside, but for verso the only way to make it stand out is to do a pop contrast stitch, which I don’t love for rose Sakura - I want this to be somewhat elegant. A lighter color won’t show, and a darker color might be too jarring.

I also considered Gris T and Gris Perle for color 2 (love the brume, but baby pink and baby blue may be a bit OTT) but where I am - that’s a summer bag. I want something I can use all year, which the darker pink provides. And also - the gray with pink has been done quite a bit, to me it’s very nice, but just too safe and   maybe not “exciting” enough for me.

and finally, I love having the darker handle so I don’t have to worry about it so much, i like twillies but I don’t want to require them. The parts of the bag that I’ll be touching the most will be the handle and strap, which will be the darker color.


----------



## GoldFish8

Notorious Pink said:


> ah, but I did figure it out. There was no way I was going in there not being 99% certain what I was going to order (I do like to ask my SA for advice on one or two things - this time it was strap length, he said that he does not see me ever wearing this bag crossbody). Also, this was the first time ever that DH came with me, and he’s not one for lingering.
> 
> so this is what I ordered:
> 
> Style: 25cm Kelly Sellier
> Leather: Chevre
> Version: 3 Multico
> Color 1: Rose Sakura
> Color 2: Rose Mexico
> Stitch: either Rose Sakura or white (a nice pop against the Rose Mexico and no pop against the Sakura)
> Hardware: Permabrass (much softer than gold and not so different from RGHW)
> 
> I considered a verso with all rose Sakura outside, but for verso the only way to make it stand out is to do a pop contrast stitch, which I don’t love for rose Sakura - I want this to be somewhat elegant. A lighter color won’t show, and a darker color might be too jarring.
> 
> I also considered Gris T and Gris Perle for color 2 (love the brume, but baby pink and baby blue may be a bit OTT) but where I am - that’s a summer bag. I want something I can use all year, which the darker pink provides. And also - the gray with pink has been done quite a bit, to me it’s very nice, but just too safe and   maybe not “exciting” enough for me.
> 
> and finally, I love having the darker handle so I don’t have to worry about it so much, i like twillies but I don’t want to require them. The parts of the bag that I’ll be touching the most will be the handle and strap, which will be the darker color.


Love!! I’m so excited to see this combo!


----------



## JeanGranger

I did mine today and it’s no special symbol option.


----------



## sunyeo78

JeanGranger said:


> I did mine today and it’s no special symbol option.


Hi! You can request this once you have the bag. They don't offer it during the initial process as you still have the option to pass on the bag once it is completed. Once you approve and accept the bag will you be able to personalize the bag even further.


----------



## Hbuddies

Hi
Have anyone picked Tri-colour Veau Epsom (Casaque) as your SO?


----------



## Muffin_Top

We can find the symbols on H website as well, when playing configurating the SO Calvis.


----------



## JeanGranger

sunyeo78 said:


> Hi! You can request this once you have the bag. They don't offer it during the initial process as you still have the option to pass on the bag once it is completed. Once you approve and accept the bag will you be able to personalize the bag even further.


Thank you


----------



## KN89

sarahfl said:


> Does anyone know if Rose Gold is an option for Kelly and Birkin this year? Many thanks in advance.


From my understanding on this forum, rghw is only for birkins..but my SA told me I could do it in kelly too. Anybody have intel? I don’t want to order it and have to rejected


----------



## KN89

Angelian said:


> Maximum strap length is 120cm, at least last SO seasons up to the most recent one. It’s 70-85-105-120. Don’t know if it‘s different for Kelly Mini, but it is for the K25.



second that.
Nml length for a kelly is 85


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## JeanGranger

KN89 said:


> From my understanding on this forum, rghw is only for birkins..but my SA told me I could do it in kelly too. Anybody have intel? I don’t want to order it and have to rejected


At least for the normal size Kelly it’s a no for rghw I asked my SA yesterday.


----------



## NewBe

JeanGranger said:


> I did mine today and it’s no special symbol option.


If you are ever in FSH, you can add the symbol and have it turned around in a day or two.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Angelian said:


> Not only in Asia (I’m in Europe).
> Additional pic (not mine, from IG).
> View attachment 4864021



Yeah I'm still on this. By the fabulous @Angelian post 6911
Keywords: Special Order Stamp Initials Date Embossed


----------



## Angelian

Notorious Pink said:


> Yeah I'm still on this. By the fabulous @Angelian post 6911
> Keywords: Special Order Stamp Initials Date Embossed


Yes that’s from last year’s SO round. You already sat down at your boutique to place your SO for current season, right? Was the Lucky symbol still an option for you, was it on the form like last year? There seems to be conflicting info on this, would be wonderful if you could share your experience.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Angelian said:


> Yes that’s from last year’s SO round. You already sat down at your boutique to place your SO for current season, right? Was the Lucky symbol still an option for you, was it on the form like last year? There seems to be conflicting info on this, would be wonderful if you could share your experience.



Hi, sweetie - I am updating PurseBlog’s article on the various stamps - including everything from sale stamps, year stamps, debossed/blind stamps, etc. These keywords aren’t for me (or not for me right now) - they’re for anyone who does a search in the future (which could well include me, I get frustrated looking for something I know I’ve seen but can’t find).

I’d love to have something to share, but I completely forgot about this when I was placing my order (and I knew there was something I was forgetting). However, since we can add this upon receipt, I will *hopefully* remember to do it then. At most I would add a star or heart to the clochette.

Oh, by the way - there was no form. It’s all digital. My SA put it all in an email (I think to the SM). He said corporate receives it pretty much instantly (definitely same day).


----------



## acrowcounted

Notorious Pink said:


> Hi, sweetie - I am updating PurseBlog’s article on the various stamps - including everything from sale stamps, year stamps, debossed/blind stamps, etc. These keywords aren’t for me (or not for me right now) - they’re for anyone who does a search in the future (which could well include me, I get frustrated looking for something I know I’ve seen but can’t find).
> 
> I’d love to have something to share, but *I completely forgot about this when I was placing my order* (and I knew there was something I was forgetting). However, since we can add this upon receipt, I will *hopefully* remember to do it then. At most I would add a star or heart to the clochette.
> 
> Oh, by the way - there was no form. It’s all digital. My SA put it all in an email (I think to the SM). He said corporate receives it pretty much instantly (definitely same day).


This is why they’re supposed to use the form. It looks like it still exists as it is in other clients’ recent photos on social media. I guess each store/SA could have their own preferences but theoretically the SA is supposed to use the paper form as a hard copy to be sure they get the client’s full set of specs without overlooking anything. This info will then be put into the computerized form, by hand, field by field, by whoever the SO specialist designee is within the store (typically an ASM). If they don’t have all the info, they won’t know which boxes to click and things could get delayed, or worse, the ASM goes rogue and chooses for the client on the fly.


----------



## Angelian

Notorious Pink said:


> Hi, sweetie - I am updating PurseBlog’s article on the various stamps - including everything from sale stamps, year stamps, debossed/blind stamps, etc. These keywords aren’t for me (or not for me right now) - they’re for anyone who does a search in the future (which could well include me, I get frustrated looking for something I know I’ve seen but can’t find).
> 
> I’d love to have something to share, but I completely forgot about this when I was placing my order (and I knew there was something I was forgetting). However, since we can add this upon receipt, I will *hopefully* remember to do it then. At most I would add a star or heart to the clochette.
> 
> Oh, by the way - there was no form. It’s all digital. My SA put it all in an email (I think to the SM). He said corporate receives it pretty much instantly (definitely same day).


Ah no worries, as @acrowcounted mentioned guess every store has their own preferences. Indeed at my store they only use the form and the ASM submits according to form later on. But there is definitely still a form they are supposed to use. And it’s also specific per bag design (last time my SM asked if I already knew which bag I wanted, so he could print the correct one), so there can’t be any messing up of options going on. I’ll ask my own SA or hopefully someone else can share here before I see them.


----------



## ehy12

JeanGranger said:


> At least for the normal size Kelly it’s a no for rghw I asked my SA yesterday.


I also asked yesterday and I was told no RGHW for kelly but I was offered the permabrass hardware (in between gold and platinum)


----------



## askslam

Hi All!
I have been invited to create a SO bag for this season and I’m conflicted lol.
I want a bold pink and chevre leather however the rose extreme is offered only in Epsom. Chèvre has Magnolia but that’s more purple/pink. I also wanted in sellier, still waiting on confirmation if that’s an option.

my other considerations were

malachite Epsom RGHW or VertVertigo Chèvre (they don’t have malachite in chèvre option and that’s my favorite green)

etain with RGHW (boring I know and probably could eventually be offered without a SO)

and I would do a fun interior color. 

Any and all opinions/thoughts welcomed!


----------



## acrowcounted

askslam said:


> Hi All!
> I have been invited to create a SO bag for this season and I’m conflicted lol.
> I want a bold pink and chevre leather however the rose extreme is offered only in Epsom. Chèvre has Magnolia but that’s more purple/pink. I also wanted in sellier, still waiting on confirmation if that’s an option.
> 
> my other considerations were
> 
> malachite Epsom RGHW or VertVertigo Chèvre (they don’t have malachite in chèvre option and that’s my favorite green)
> 
> etain with RGHW (boring I know and probably could eventually be offered without a SO)
> 
> and I would do a fun interior color.
> 
> Any and all opinions/thoughts welcomed!


Are you looking at the correct color list? Malachite Epsom, Vert Vertigo Chevre, and Magnolia Chevre are not offered this year. The only chevre bold pink available is Rose Mexico. Also, unless they changed it (and I don’t believe they have), Sellier birkins are only available in Epsom or croc, not chevre. I assume you are looking at birkins since RGHW is not available for kellys.


----------



## askslam

Those colors I mentioned are off the color chart my SA provided me for Chèvre and Epsom. I’m not sure if it varies region to region? Post on 8486 of the color chart appears to be Asia? Not sure if that makes a difference.


----------



## acrowcounted

askslam said:


> Those colors I mentioned are off the color chart my SA provided me for Chèvre and Epsom. I’m not sure if it varies region to region? Post on 8486 of the color chart appears to be Asia? Not sure if that makes a difference.


It does not make a difference. All regions use the same chart (as seen in post 8486). I fear your SA may have stale info.


----------



## milycart

Hi, not sure if this is the correct thread to ask, but I’m wondering if it’s possible to send in to H spa and replace hardware for SO bags? My SO birkin is matt ghw and contrary to my assumption it actually scratches quite easily. I’m wondering if I am able to replace for a new turnlock in future. Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

milycart said:


> Hi, not sure if this is the correct thread to ask, but I’m wondering if it’s possible to send in to H spa and replace hardware for SO bags? My SO birkin is matt ghw and contrary to my assumption it actually scratches quite easily. I’m wondering if I am able to replace for a new turnlock in future. Thanks!


Yes I should expect so.


----------



## heifer

Hello ladies, I recently was told that I'm allowed to do a SO for a MK II.
This is the first time I do one, as I've never really been interested in SO's... I was just wondering what the procedure is!?
All I know is that I really want lime in chèvre for the outside, but what do I go for the inside? Do I stay with yellow, and go with Jaune Poussin? Do I go contrasty, and choose craie or gris perle? Is it possible to have RGHW for a MK? Or shall I do the complete opposite and go with craie in epsom on the outside and lime on the inside? so many options help appreciated


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

heifer said:


> Hello ladies, I recently was told that I'm allowed to do a SO for a MK II.
> This is the first time I do one, as I've never really been interested in SO's... I was just wondering what the procedure is!?
> All I know is that I really want lime in chèvre for the outside, but what do I go for the inside? Do I stay with yellow, and go with Jaune Poussin? Do I go contrasty, and choose craie or gris perle? Is it possible to have RGHW for a MK? Or shall I do the complete opposite and go with craie in epsom on the outside and lime on the inside? so many options help appreciated


As a general guide, this post will help you for your first SO. Jaune Poussin isn't available as a lining this time. You might also find this post helpful (no, rghw isn't available for mini Kelly Sellier) even if it isn't the most updated.


----------



## heifer

Meta said:


> As a general guide, this post will help you for your first SO. Jaune Poussin isn't available as a lining this time. You might also find this post helpful (no, rghw isn't available for mini Kelly Sellier) even if it isn't the most updated.



Thank you so so much - I'm having a blast to see what's all possible, and I thought I knew already what I wanted... seems like I'm having second thoughts 

I've been thinking at the following options now:
- Lime (chèvre) with GP/Lime interior GHW with JP contrasting stitches
- Blue Brume (epsom) with Lime interior GHW
- Craie (epsom) with Lime interior GHW
Lime will be present either way ahaha, if not on the outside, then in the inside.


----------



## askslam

Could you insert the link to the updated article? Thank you for your research on the stamps!!! Useful info 




Notorious Pink said:


> Hi, sweetie - I am updating PurseBlog’s article on the various stamps - including everything from sale stamps, year stamps, debossed/blind stamps, etc. These keywords aren’t for me (or not for me right now) - they’re for anyone who does a search in the future (which could well include me, I get frustrated looking for something I know I’ve seen but can’t find).
> 
> I’d love to have something to share, but I completely forgot about this when I was placing my order (and I knew there was something I was forgetting). However, since we can add this upon receipt, I will *hopefully* remember to do it then. At most I would add a star or heart to the clochette.
> 
> Oh, by the way - there was no form. It’s all digital. My SA put it all in an email (I think to the SM). He said corporate receives it pretty much instantly (definitely same day).


----------



## Txoceangirl

heifer said:


> Thank you so so much - I'm having a blast to see what's all possible, and I thought I knew already what I wanted... seems like I'm having second thoughts
> 
> I've been thinking at the following options now:
> - Lime (chèvre) with GP/Lime interior GHW with JP contrasting stitches
> - Blue Brume (epsom) with Lime interior GHW
> - Craie (epsom) with Lime interior GHW
> Lime will be present either way ahaha, if not on the outside, then in the inside.



For a pop, consider lime exterior with framboise interior.


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

askslam said:


> Could you insert the link to the updated article? Thank you for your research on the stamps!!! Useful info





Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

askslam said:


> Could you insert the link to the updated article? Thank you for your research on the stamps!!! Useful info








	

		
			
		

		
	
IS
	

		
			
		

		
	








Are these the symbols you are referring to?


----------



## TheMrsoftheHB

askslam said:


> Could you insert the link to the updated article? Thank you for your research on the stamps!!! Useful info


----------



## lcnyc123

Ordered mine today! Ended up doing probably what 90% of people are doing and ordered rose Sakura! Mine is in chèvre, with nata contrast! Kelly 28 Sellier. Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## iamberrytastic

A lot of people will order Rose Sakura bags this year. Hermes will be so sick of it and stop offering that color until 2035.


----------



## kittynui

iamberrytastic said:


> A lot of people will order Rose Sakura bags this year. Hermes will be so sick of it and stop offering that color until 2035.


Lol for sure!

I also did mine, and picked:

- B30
-Rose Sakura exterior with same color stitching 
- Swift
- Rose Mexico interior
- Rose gold hardware


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I love reading the thread. I am doing another SO and wonder if you think doing a k20 is a wise idea. I love wearing my bags and I love the idea of classic timeless bags. I have SO’s in B30, B25 and K25 and all in chèvre. I love the leather although my last in black has left me thinking of other leathers. Do you think a k20 is good for the evening? Ideally, I am thinking of using it during the day as well.  I also wonder how much can I fit, some say an iPhone and maybe a cardholder? I just wonder if I should not do a bigger bag that perhaps I may use more often.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love reading the thread. I am doing another SO and wonder if you think doing a k20 is a wise idea. I love wearing my bags and I love the idea of classic timeless bags. I have SO’s in B30, B25 and K25 and all in chèvre. I love the leather although my last in black has left me thinking of other leathers. Do you think a k20 is good for the evening? Ideally, I am thinking of using it during the day as well.  I also wonder how much can I fit, some say an iPhone and maybe a cardholder? I just wonder if I should not do a bigger bag that perhaps I may use more often.


I love the K20 for evening - obviously it's not a formal clutch that one would wear with an evening gown (although you can carry it clutch style, very popular look at Fashion Week), but it will go most other places. It's itty bitty so can stay on the dinner table or even share the seat, if you're somewhere and don't want to put your bag on the ground. Mine's Box, so it may be a little more stiff than other leathers, and I have to take the iPhone 11 Pro out of its case to fit it inside (haven't tried it yet with the iPhone 12 or 13, my 13 just came). The bag does NOT hold a lot - credit cards or a small holder, small lippie, keys and phone and it's stuffed. 

I personally wouldn't order one as an SO because a K25 is so much more versatile. I also think K20 is a little small to play with bicolor, and you'll almost never see a verso lining because the bag is so small (stitching does look cool though). I would only suggest using your SO slot for this if you're finding the K20 hard to acquire(they seem to be rare lately) or if you're seeking a really unusual color. But that's just me


----------



## msPing

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love reading the thread. I am doing another SO and wonder if you think doing a k20 is a wise idea. I love wearing my bags and I love the idea of classic timeless bags. I have SO’s in B30, B25 and K25 and all in chèvre. I love the leather although my last in black has left me thinking of other leathers. Do you think a k20 is good for the evening? Ideally, I am thinking of using it during the day as well.  I also wonder how much can I fit, some say an iPhone and maybe a cardholder? I just wonder if I should not do a bigger bag that perhaps I may use more often.



hi!!!! I just did a k20 so as well… I didn’t have much time to think about it but I chose k20 since I wanted a cute bag and one that’s harder for me to get in store.


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love reading the thread. I am doing another SO and wonder if you think doing a k20 is a wise idea. I love wearing my bags and I love the idea of classic timeless bags. I have SO’s in B30, B25 and K25 and all in chèvre. I love the leather although my last in black has left me thinking of other leathers. Do you think a k20 is good for the evening? Ideally, I am thinking of using it during the day as well.  I also wonder how much can I fit, some say an iPhone and maybe a cardholder? I just wonder if I should not do a bigger bag that perhaps I may use more often.


I can fit my iPhone, a Calvi duo, tissues, wet wipes (for Covid) and a lipstick into the 20 size, which is all I need these days. I carry mine for all my daily errands and out to dinner. Very formal events have been postponed for almost 2 years anyway. My latest SO received is a mini K as I decided I have enough K25/ B25 SOs and I declined a few Mini K podium offers as they were colours I already had. I used my SO slot as I thought well I can customise it more than a regular Verso. Current wishlist in London is also Mini K as can’t think of much else I want. It really depends if you think you would use it a lot, or rather have a slightly bigger size but which is not as suitable for evenings. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## msPing

periogirl28 said:


> I can fit my iPhone, a Calvi duo, tissues, wet wipes (for Covid) and a lipstick into the 20 size, which is all I need these days. I carry mine for all my daily errands and out to dinner. Very formal events have been postponed for almost 2 years anyway. My latest SO received is a mini K as I decided I have enough K25/ B25 SOs and I declined a few Mini K podium offers as they were colours I already had. I used my SO slot as I thought well I can customise it more than a regular Verso. Current wishlist in London is also Mini K as can’t think of much else I want. It really depends if you think you would use it a lot, or rather have a slightly bigger size but which is not as suitable for evenings. Good luck and congrats!


Does an iPhone 12 fit? Hahah not the pro the smaller size!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

msPing said:


> Does an iPhone 12 fit? Hahah not the pro the smaller size!!


Mine is not Pro, that definitely  wouldn’t fit for sure. I think the smaller one should.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love reading the thread. I am doing another SO and wonder if you think doing a k20 is a wise idea. I love wearing my bags and I love the idea of classic timeless bags. I have SO’s in B30, B25 and K25 and all in chèvre. I love the leather although my last in black has left me thinking of other leathers. Do you think a k20 is good for the evening? Ideally, I am thinking of using it during the day as well.  I also wonder how much can I fit, some say an iPhone and maybe a cardholder? I just wonder if I should not do a bigger bag that perhaps I may use more often.


You say you are seeking a classic timeless bag, a K 20 might be a too trendy size ? Of course for the evening it will always be fine, but maybe not during the day ? 
I take into consideration the fact that the small trend could fade until you get the bag. 
This is just my point of view, of course (and because you ask for our opinion)


----------



## Sarah_sarah

QuelleFromage said:


> I love the K20 for evening - obviously it's not a formal clutch that one would wear with an evening gown (although you can carry it clutch style, very popular look at Fashion Week), but it will go most other places. It's itty bitty so can stay on the dinner table or even share the seat, if you're somewhere and don't want to put your bag on the ground. Mine's Box, so it may be a little more stiff than other leathers, and I have to take the iPhone 11 Pro out of its case to fit it inside (haven't tried it yet with the iPhone 12 or 13, my 13 just came). The bag does NOT hold a lot - credit cards or a small holder, small lippie, keys and phone and it's stuffed.
> 
> I personally wouldn't order one as an SO because a K25 is so much more versatile. I also think K20 is a little small to play with bicolor, and you'll almost never see a verso lining because the bag is so small (stitching does look cool though). I would only suggest using your SO slot for this if you're finding the K20 hard to acquire(they seem to be rare lately) or if you're seeking a really unusual color. But that's just me



thank you so much. Very good points. I can’t seem to find a k20 colour and my store. A box, which I doubt they have, sounds really nice. I would love to have box. My C18 box is so delicious. I really need to think about it. I guess a RS chevre k20 could be nice as it’s the first time I have seen the colour in chevre but in general prefer neutrals these days. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

T


periogirl28 said:


> I can fit my iPhone, a Calvi duo, tissues, wet wipes (for Covid) and a lipstick into the 20 size, which is all I need these days. I carry mine for all my daily errands and out to dinner. Very formal events have been postponed for almost 2 years anyway. My latest SO received is a mini K as I decided I have enough K25/ B25 SOs and I declined a few Mini K podium offers as they were colours I already had. I used my SO slot as I thought well I can customise it more than a regular Verso. Current wishlist in London is also Mini K as can’t think of much else I want. It really depends if you think you would use it a lot, or rather have a slightly bigger size but which is not as suitable for evenings. Good luck and congrats!



thanks so much, good to hear you did a SO in a k20. Do you have a picture of yours? Good to know if fits essentials as now my k25 and b25 seem a bit too big. I just didnt like the PO bags my store had, only two k20.


----------



## periogirl28

Sarah_sarah said:


> T
> 
> 
> thanks so much, good to hear you did a SO in a k20. Do you have a picture of yours? Good to know if fits essentials as now my k25 and b25 seem a bit too big. I just didnt like the PO bags my store had, only two k20.





Here you go. It’s a bi-colour. Good luck!


----------



## QuelleFromage

msPing said:


> Does an iPhone 12 fit? Hahah not the pro the smaller size!!


The Pro and the regular 12 are the exact same size.....


----------



## msPing

QuelleFromage said:


> The Pro and the regular 12 are the exact same size.....


Oh yeah that’s right. I get so confused with all these new versions. I’m guessing iPhone 12 won’t fit? Unless it’s the mini version?


----------



## acrowcounted

msPing said:


> Oh yeah that’s right. I get so confused with all these new versions. I’m guessing iPhone 12 won’t fit? Unless it’s the mini version?



Here is my iPhone 12 pro, with Apple leather case, inside one of my SO mini kellys. The second pic also includes a full Calvi, Bastia, and Hermes Lip Enhancer. Do note that the bag cannot be closed with the lipstick in it but if removed, can close with effort. Not really a great choice if you will be in and out of your bag a lot. In practice, I hand carry my phone most of the time when using a mini kelly.


----------



## Notorious Pink

askslam said:


> Could you insert the link to the updated article? Thank you for your research on the stamps!!! Useful info


it's not published yet.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I’m thinking perhaps a SO k20 in blue iris ostrich with bghw  But I wonder with exotics can we choose stitching etc? Also, is it true exotics take longer?  I have a cobalt ostrich k25 silver hw and I know it is a K but somehow ostrich in B just doesn’t work for me. And I have on my dream list croco b25. Don’t know why but this SO is a hard one for me.


----------



## acrowcounted

Sarah_sarah said:


> I’m thinking perhaps a SO k20 in blue iris ostrich with bghw  But I wonder with exotics can we choose stitching etc? Also, is it true exotics take longer?  I have a cobalt ostrich k25 silver hw and I know it is a K but somehow ostrich in B just doesn’t work for me. And I have on my dream list croco b25. Don’t know why but this SO is a hard one for me.


Yes, Ostrich is treated the same as any other leather. Also, I’m not sure brushed hardware is available for the mini Kelly. As for wait duration, it’s really impossible to say. My clock is still running on a basic Togo B25 for 2.5 years (April 2019) and counting.


----------



## lcnyc123

What is the normal strap length for a Kelly 28 Sellier? My SA said 70 so I went with that for my order but measured my K32 and it’s closer to 80. Now I’m worried it’s too short!


----------



## lcnyc123

I’m debating strap lengths for this bag,,, just curious how tall are you?



jh88 said:


> I have just placed my first SO!!!!!
> I ordered a kelly 28 Sellier in togo, In Gris aphsalt with contrast stitching (I think it’s called natural), rouge grenat interior with brushed gold hardware.
> I also wasn’t aware I could pick the strap length, decided to go for the 70cm shorter length. Seemed to fit my height better and hopefully goes better with the “dressier” Sellier bag.
> I can not wait. Xxx


----------



## acrowcounted

lcnyc123 said:


> What is the normal strap length for a Kelly 28 Sellier? My SA said 70 so I went with that for my order but measured my K32 and it’s closer to 80. Now I’m worried it’s too short!


Here is a great post about strap lengths. I believe 85cm is the standard length, not including the hardware.


----------



## lcnyc123

acrowcounted said:


> Here is a great post about strap lengths.



thanks! I saw that post about the options - but my SA just said 70 is standard and to go with that / he wasn’t sure others were options this round. But now I’m wondering if it’s too short and what is standard for a K28?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

lcnyc123 said:


> thanks! I saw that post about the options - but my SA just said 70 is standard and to go with that / he wasn’t sure others were options this round. But now I’m wondering if it’s too short and what is standard for a K28?


Sorry, I edited my post after you read it. 85 cm length of the leather portion of the strap is the standard length (close to 90 cm when the hardware is included). It’s short (70), standard (85cm), long (105) and extra long (120). The strap on my standard K25 measures 85. If you have just had your appointment very recently, it’s worth contacting your SA to see if you can change it.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, Ostrich is treated the same as any other leather. Also, I’m not sure brushed hardware is available for the mini Kelly. As for wait duration, it’s really impossible to say. My clock is still running on a basic Togo B25 for 2.5 years (April 2019) and counting.



thanks so much for letting me know. Oh wow. I think the longest I waited was 1 year and 4 months and the least was 5 months. I hope they let you do another SO. Seems like it’s such a gamble with time.


----------



## msPing

For sure brush gold was not an option for the mini Kelly. We looked for the option but it wasn’t available on the mini k.


----------



## msPing

acrowcounted said:


> Here is my iPhone 12 pro, with Apple leather case, inside one of my SO mini kellys. The second pic also includes a full Calvi, Bastia, and Hermes Lip Enhancer. Do note that the bag cannot be closed with the lipstick in it but if removed, can close with effort. Not really a great choice if you will be in and out of your bag a lot. In practice, I hand carry my phone most of the time when using a mini kelly.
> View attachment 5205894
> View attachment 5205895


Thank you so much for this! I often hand carry my phone anyways… so this should work well for the “light” outings!


----------



## boboxu

lcnyc123 said:


> Ordered mine today! Ended up doing probably what 90% of people are doing and ordered rose Sakura! Mine is in chèvre, with nata contrast! Kelly 28 Sellier. Can’t wait to get it!


 I will order the same combo with yours but in mini kelly again


----------



## juejue

boboxu said:


> I will order the same combo with yours but in mini kelly again



I also ordered rose sakura with nata conctrast in kelly 25. So next year, we will have this combo in every sizes!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Just did my SO in ostrich for a Kelly 20. It will be a bi-colour one which is a first for me in terms of SO’s. I think I am one of the few who didn’t choose RS. Good luck to those made an order and let the waiting begin.


----------



## boboxu

juejue said:


> I also ordered rose sakura with nata conctrast in kelly 25. So next year, we will have this combo in every sizes!


 For sure there will be raining Sakura SOs next year  wonder if they have enough Sakura for all


----------



## HBfan81

Sarah_sarah said:


> Just did my SO in ostrich for a Kelly 20. It will be a bi-colour one which is a first for me in terms of SO’s. I think I am one of the few who didn’t choose RS. Good luck to those made an order and let the waiting begin.


Pearl grey on ostrich is so good option!


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Sarah_sarah said:


> Just did my SO in ostrich for a Kelly 20. It will be a bi-colour one which is a first for me in terms of SO’s. I think I am one of the few who didn’t choose RS. Good luck to those made an order and let the waiting begin.



Donyou or anybody else know whether you have to get special approval for an exotic SO or whether if you’re offered an SO, it can be anything you like?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

_handbagsandholidays said:


> Donyou or anybody else know whether you have to get special approval for an exotic SO or whether if you’re offered an SO, it can be anything you like?



I've heard Ostrich, no. Croc/gatory, yes.


----------



## acrowcounted

_handbagsandholidays said:


> Donyou or anybody else know whether you have to get special approval for an exotic SO or whether if you’re offered an SO, it can be anything you like?


Ostrich is not considered an exotic skin (“precious skin”) in terms of SO allotment.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Thank you! I’ve been offered a SO for this season and have no idea what I would like. I always thought I would know exactly what I want and now the time is here, I’m so confused! My H collection is very small as I was previously drawn towards Chanel. My H collection includes: b30 gold Togo with ghw, k28 in evercolor leather - bleu encre with magnolia interior and phw, rose Mexico p18, sauge tpm, black K2go in chèvre, black Evelyne & gp30.
I love chèvre in my SLG’s and K2go but I’m not so sure how it would hold up on a bigger bag!


----------



## angelicskater16

I'm going to Hermes this weekend to do my SO and I'm so conflicted with the color choices. I'm still undecided on the color or even the leathers choices. I hope once I see the leather and color choices it will be easier.


----------



## oohshinythings

_handbagsandholidays said:


> Donyou or anybody else know whether you have to get special approval for an exotic SO or whether if you’re offered an SO, it can be anything you like?


Croc SO is a specific allocation and must be specifically offered to you. Some stores only get one croc SO allocation per round.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## caixinbaobao

Any one try to use  gris T and Etoupe for bicolor ?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

_handbagsandholidays said:


> Thank you! I’ve been offered a SO for this season and have no idea what I would like. I always thought I would know exactly what I want and now the time is here, I’m so confused! My H collection is very small as I was previously drawn towards Chanel. My H collection includes: b30 gold Togo with ghw, k28 in evercolor leather - bleu encre with magnolia interior and phw, rose Mexico p18, sauge tpm, black K2go in chèvre, black Evelyne & gp30.
> I love chèvre in my SLG’s and K2go but I’m not so sure how it would hold up on a bigger bag!



That’s a lovely collection you have. As for SO’s ostrich can be done for special order. They usually have limited colours but I personally have found ostrich to be a hard to find leather in general. As for croco SO, usually the store gets one or two slots so it is very very limited as already the SO slots in the store are not that much. All of my SO’s are in chevre and I love this leather. My experience with a b30 chevre is that it holds up really well. My k28 chevre is also holding up great and both bags have a more structured feel than the already structured feel of sellier. I personally can’t recommend it enough.


----------



## msPing

caixinbaobao said:


> Any one try to use  gris T and Etoupe for bicolor ?


I chose gris t!!!  But I did a verso with contrast stitching!


----------



## caixinbaobao

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5205618
> 
> Here you go. It’s a bi-colour. Good luck!


Nice one ! Is it Etain +Trench ?


----------



## periogirl28

caixinbaobao said:


> Nice one ! Is it Etain +Trench ?


TU. It's Etain and Asphalte.


----------



## gracecska

I just got invited to place my first ever SO! Yay!
While I'm thrilled to get the offer, I wanted to ask if doing an SO affects your receiving other offers. I'm still in the process of building out my collection, and I'm really hoping to get another quota bag by the end of this year (I put a K25 sellier on my official wishlist, but I'm open to others as well). Not sure if just ordering the SO resets your "place in line" or if people readily receive other offers while waiting for them. Thanks!


----------



## Tartin Tale

kittynui said:


> Lol for sure!
> 
> I also did mine, and picked:
> 
> - B30
> -Rose Sakura exterior with same color stitching
> - Swift
> - Rose Mexico interior
> - Rose gold hardware



Is rose gold hardware being offered this time? Or only yellow gold palladium & Permabrass?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

gracecska said:


> I just got invited to place my first ever SO! Yay!
> While I'm thrilled to get the offer, I wanted to ask if doing an SO affects your receiving other offers. I'm still in the process of building out my collection, and I'm really hoping to get another quota bag by the end of this year (I put a K25 sellier on my official wishlist, but I'm open to others as well). Not sure if just ordering the SO resets your "place in line" or if people readily receive other offers while waiting for them. Thanks!



This has never affected me in the past, but with Covid-related production issues, not entirely sure how this would be approached ultimately.

Congrats though — please let us know what you decide to do!


----------



## kittynui

Tartin Tale said:


> Is rose gold hardware being offered this time? Or only yellow gold palladium & Permabrass?


Rose gold is offered for birkin not Kelly


----------



## ehy12

Matte gator Kelly 25 retourne - Gris Perle, Rose Pourpre verso permabrasse hw


----------



## fashiongodess*

juejue said:


> I made my so yesterday, Kelly 25 sellier in RS/nata with inverse stitching and BGHW. Thank you @Notorious Pink for the mock up.
> 
> Also, I need to do the initial stamps to complete my order and make a deposit. Not sure whether it’s only my home store policy.


I did the same in june when i placed my SO, had to pay a deposit as i chose to do my initials


----------



## fashiongodess*

heifer said:


> Hello ladies, I recently was told that I'm allowed to do a SO for a MK II.
> This is the first time I do one, as I've never really been interested in SO's... I was just wondering what the procedure is!?
> All I know is that I really want lime in chèvre for the outside, but what do I go for the inside? Do I stay with yellow, and go with Jaune Poussin? Do I go contrasty, and choose craie or gris perle? Is it possible to have RGHW for a MK? Or shall I do the complete opposite and go with craie in epsom on the outside and lime on the inside? so many options help appreciated


I did craie on the outside and lime on the inside for my SO which is a kelly 25 sellier, still waiting to recieve it or would have posted a picture.


----------



## docvel23

Hello everyone! very new here, first time posting. I saw a lot of Rose Sakura SO being ordered for this year, and I'm getting ready to meet with my SA for my first SO. I was leaning towards craie more than the rose. but I dont see a list of the Ala carte lining colorway here? Wondering if I can do Craie/sakura for a B25 sellier? Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

docvel23 said:


> Hello everyone! very new here, first time posting. I saw a lot of Rose Sakura SO being ordered for this year, and I'm getting ready to meet with my SA for my first SO. I was leaning towards craie more than the rose. but I dont see a list of the Ala carte lining colorway here? Wondering if I can do Craie/sakura for a B25 sellier? Thanks!


Post 8486 includes the available lining colors. Sakura is not one of them.


----------



## azukitea

Does anyone know if Rose Gold hardware is an option for a mini Kelly SO?
Sorry if this has been reposted earlier i have looked back the last 30 pages and dont seem to be able to find an answer...


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

azukitea said:


> Does anyone know if Rose Gold hardware is an option for a mini Kelly SO?
> Sorry if this has been reposted earlier i have looked back the last 30 pages and dont seem to be able to find an answer...


It is not.


----------



## boboxu

azukitea said:


> Does anyone know if Rose Gold hardware is an option for a mini Kelly SO?
> Sorry if this has been reposted earlier i have looked back the last 30 pages and dont seem to be able to find an answer...


No, it’s not an option for mini kelly. 
Only ghw (CC), phw(CK) and permabrass (CP)


----------



## Zarie72

Just got word my SO from March 2020 has arrived.  Waiting for photos from my SA and will pick her up next week  Chevre 28 Kelly - gris and rose pourpe.


----------



## amorris

Hello everyone! 

I have a few questions regarding a Kelly Sellier SO:

1. Are we able to mix leathers? My dream SO would be bicolour Kelly Sellier Epsom in Craie and Trench, however Trench is not available in Epsom this SO, only in Togo. 

2. When's the next season SO? I heard from my SA the next batch would be in March, am I wrong? As I'm contemplating if I should wait for the next batch of SO and hoping to have trench/grist epsom back as an option. What do you think of its chances?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## acrowcounted

amorris said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have a few questions regarding a Kelly Sellier SO:
> 
> 1. Are we able to mix leathers? My dream SO would be bicolour Kelly Sellier Epsom in Craie and Trench, however Trench is not available in Epsom this SO, only in Togo.
> 
> 2. When's the next season SO? I heard from my SA the next batch would be in March, am I wrong? As I'm contemplating if I should wait for the next batch of SO and hoping to have trench/grist epsom back as an option. What do you think of its chances?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


1- no you cannot mix leathers
2- next SO with new options will be fall 2022


----------



## Meta

My last two SOs both took 2 years to arrive (non-quota bags).

Order from Fall 2018 arrived in Oct 2020 and order from Fall 2019 arrived last week.


----------



## HBfan81

acrowcounted said:


> 1- no you cannot mix leathers
> 2- next SO with new options will be fall 2022


So, it is two SO seasons per year (spring and fall?), but only change options on the fall one? Thanks in advance


----------



## acrowcounted

HBfan81 said:


> So, it is two SO seasons per year (spring and fall?), but only change options on the fall one? Thanks in advance


No, it is only one season per year; fall through spring.


----------



## lindseyhutter

I waited 17 months & it was totally worth the wait!
Kelly 25 Sellier PHW
Chèvre mysore noir with rose pourpre interior.


----------



## Poohbeary

I just received a text from my amazing SA that my SO has arrived. I placed it last March. It has been only 7 months and it’s just a perfect timing since my Birthday is coming up next week. Will pick it up next week and I am very excited


----------



## PassionChanel

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love reading the thread. I am doing another SO and wonder if you think doing a k20 is a wise idea. I love wearing my bags and I love the idea of classic timeless bags. I have SO’s in B30, B25 and K25 and all in chèvre. I love the leather although my last in black has left me thinking of other leathers. Do you think a k20 is good for the evening? Ideally, I am thinking of using it during the day as well.  I also wonder how much can I fit, some say an iPhone and maybe a cardholder? I just wonder if I should not do a bigger bag that perhaps I may use more often.


Hi, i have a B25, K25 and a B30 also in chèvre. I just did my SO mini k in chèvre. I already have mini Kelly’s in my collection and I love to wear them for different occasions. For example I always wear mine on days off,lunch dates, city/shopping vaccinations it is a lovely and easy bag to wear. It fits my iPhone plus, cardholder, mirror and lipstick. K25 vs B25 is lovely to but I love how the mini Kelly never bumps into people on busy streets like when I’m carrying my bigger bags. My SA told me the mini k is getting harder and harder to get vs two years ago.
Good luck deciding!!!


----------



## ShadowComet

Hello H lovelies, 
My SA called yesterday offering me a chance to do special order since she said the bag inventory is very low and she can't offer any bags that I want at this time. I was waiting for my quota bag about 2 months. This will be my very first SO so I'm very exciting and nervous about what to choose since there are many options. 

What I have in my collection now: only 5 bags - B30 Etoupe Togo, B25 Blue Electric Togo, K28 Rough H Box, P18 Rough De Couer, Mini Evelyne Etoupe,  so I decide that I want to add K25. 

Please tell me more about Chèvre leather. Is it durable and keep in shape overtime? I have 2 active toddlers so I need something that durable and I'm not baby my bags. 

I also narrow down colors for the K25. I'm debating between Raisin , Black and Rose Sakura. I love them all and eventually will add those colors to my collection. However, which color should I go for the SO this time? 

Sorry I have many questions.Would love to have your inputs. TIA


----------



## HBfan81

acrowcounted said:


> No, it is only one season per year; fall through spring.


Oh, thanks, 
 Just in my store they open SO season one month ago but close it in just two weeks after while I was still deciding. So I hoped they open again in spring.I guess them I need to wait until next fall


----------



## Otis31

Poohbeary said:


> I just received a text from my amazing SA that my SO has arrived. I placed it last March. It has been only 7 months and it’s just a perfect timing since my Birthday is coming up next week. Will pick it up next week and I am very excited


Congrats!  I also placed one in March, so I hope my is done soon as well.


----------



## Chrismin

Stunning !!


lindseyhutter said:


> I waited 17 months & it was totally worth the wait!
> Kelly 25 Sellier PHW
> Chèvre mysore noir with rose pourpre interior.
> 
> View attachment 5216205
> 
> View attachment 5216206


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Banthrews

What's the longest anyone has waited for their SO? I placed one back in the spring 2019 season and it still has yet to arrive. Maybe once I give up hope, it will magically appear! Don't get me wrong, it's wonderful to see reveals of SO's being fulfilled in less than a year, but I find my situation comically classic H in that there are no rules


----------



## Chrismin

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:
> 
> View attachment 5195913
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:
> View attachment 5195914
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:
> View attachment 5195915
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195916
> 
> 
> Yeah, I still have no idea which one I am going to pick.


love the first one !


----------



## TheTravelBunny

Finally placing my SO tomorrow morning and sweating the small decisions! I’m definitely doing K20 Rose Sakura and Nata, but what stitching and hardware do I want? I’m torn. Suggestions please?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Banthrews said:


> What's the longest anyone has waited for their SO? I placed one back in the spring 2019 season and it still has yet to arrive. Maybe once I give up hope, it will magically appear! Don't get me wrong, it's wonderful to see reveals of SO's being fulfilled in less than a year, but I find my situation comically classic H in that there are no rules


There are people waiting over 3 years and people receiving after more than five years. 

Given the pandemic, you can add a year to a "normal" wait time and it's not so bad  I've had over 3 years and I have also had ten weeks.


----------



## QuelleFromage

TheTravelBunny said:


> Finally placing my SO tomorrow morning and sweating the small decisions! I’m definitely doing K20 Rose Sakura and Nata, but what stitching and hardware do I want? I’m torn. Suggestions please?


Are you doing multico? If so I would not sweat the stitching, go tonal, and just choose your favorite HW, there are not that many choices (three). 

For verso, inverse stitch is always nice.


----------



## TheTravelBunny

QuelleFromage said:


> Are you doing multico? If so I would not sweat the stitching, go tonal, and just choose your favorite HW, there are not that many choices (three).
> 
> For verso, inverse stitch is always nice.


Yes multicolor  It seems everyone wants gold or brushed gold with the RS, is there something I’m missing if I do PHW?


----------



## nashpoo

TheTravelBunny said:


> Yes multicolor  It seems everyone wants gold or brushed gold with the RS, is there something I’m missing if I do PHW?


I personally love how palladium looks against light pink! I know a lot of people only like gold.. but palladium pairs well with rs.


----------



## Banthrews

QuelleFromage said:


> There are people waiting over 3 years and people receiving after more than five years.
> 
> Given the pandemic, you can add a year to a "normal" wait time and it's not so bad  I've had over 3 years and I have also had ten weeks.



Thank you! Love the advice to just tack on a year to the normal waiting time to readjust expectations due to the pandemic. It's been a tough year for everyone.

Though I still do wonder why some orders take much more time than others, apart from material availability. I love large bags so I ordered on in size 40. Perhaps no one's ever in the mood to craft such a large piece when they could create something mini instead!


----------



## TheTravelBunny

nashpoo said:


> I personally love how palladium looks against light pink! I know a lot of people only like gold.. but palladium pairs well with rs.


That’s what I was thinking! Pretty sure I will do PHW!


----------



## TheTravelBunny

Also… is it possible to be offered more than one SO at different stores within the same season / year?


----------



## ada4yooh

Has anyone from San Francisco been offered SO yet?


----------



## xoxotbaby

ada4yooh said:


> Has anyone from San Francisco been offered SO yet?



SF already finished their S/O early September.


----------



## ada4yooh

xoxotbaby said:


> SF already finished their S/O early September.


Thanks!


----------



## stylemeter

Super happy to share my special order after a year and 3 months .chèvre anemone and blue Electric


----------



## surfer

stylemeter said:


> Super happy to share my special order after a year and 3 months .chèvre anemone and blue Electric



Congrats hun! Is it sellier??


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## stylemeter

surfer said:


> Congrats hun! Is it sellier??


Yes sellier 25


----------



## surfer

stylemeter said:


> Yes sellier 25


Wow the flap looks quite soft. Would love to see more pics as I am waiting for one myself


----------



## sarahfl

TheTravelBunny said:


> Also… is it possible to be offered more than one SO at different stores within the same season / year?


Yes, I got 2 SOs within 2 months from the same store, but one was under my mom's account.


----------



## TheTravelBunny

Oh wow!! I’m wondering if it’s possible because I had a home store with an SA who promised I was on her list for SO… but then I went to try a new store and met my favorite SA & SM ever and they offered right away… I have to return to the original home store to pick up something from H spa soon eventually… wondering if they might revoke their offer because I shopped elsewhere or still offer


----------



## surfer

Anyone experienced this RE Rose Sakura so?


----------



## ShadowComet

Just want to share that I went yesterday and chose: 

K20
Chèvre leather 
Rose Gold Hardware
Rose Sakura body
Gris Perle handles/sides 
Contrast stitching
Strap length 100cm so I can wear crossbody.

At first, I wanted to order K25 but changed my mind because I don't carry much plus K20 is harder to get at my store. Don't know if I made a right choice or not. I still want to add K25 later on. This is my very first SO. 

My SA did ask me if I want to order K20 in crocs. I said NO but went home thinking this is maybe my one and only SO , I should order it in crocs. Still kicking myself


----------



## Barbette

I have to make my final decision on my SO and I'm stumped on the hardware.  I'm planning to order a Kelly Pochette Rose Sakura tonal stich, inside gris perle (since I don't think blue brume is an option).  My favorite hardware is palladium but who knows if I will get an SO again so I'm considering permabrass.  Right now I have a B30, K28, and Picotin 18 all with palladium.   I don't generally choose gold hardware on items but this seems like an opportunity to try out gold 'light' (and rose gold isn't an option).  Any opinions would be very welcome please!  Thank you.


----------



## Hat Trick

Barbette said:


> I have to make my final decision on my SO and I'm stumped on the hardware.  I'm planning to order a Kelly Pochette Rose Sakura tonal stich, inside gris perle (since I don't think blue brume is an option).  My favorite hardware is palladium but who knows if I will get an SO again so I'm considering permabrass.  Right now I have a B30, K28, and Picotin 18 all with palladium.   I don't generally choose gold hardware on items but this seems like an opportunity to try out gold 'light' (and rose gold isn't an option).  Any opinions would be very welcome please!  Thank you.



Just my opinion: As a palladium lover, I have two bags with permabrass and I like it; it provides a little warmth to compliment some leather colors but is not a strong yellow like gold hw is.


----------



## Barbette

Hat Trick said:


> Just my opinion: As a palladium lover, I have two bags with permabrass and I like it; it provides a little warmth to compliment some leather colors but is not a strong yellow like gold hw is.


Thank you!  This is really helpful to hear you enjoy permabrass as well.


----------



## Meta

ShadowComet said:


> Just want to share that I went yesterday and chose:
> 
> K20
> Chèvre leather
> Rose Gold Hardware
> Rose Sakura body
> Gris Perle handles/sides
> Contrast stitching
> Strap length 100cm so I can wear crossbody.
> 
> At first, I wanted to order K25 but changed my mind because I don't carry much plus K20 is harder to get at my store. Don't know if I made a right choice or not. I still want to add K25 later on. This is my very first SO.
> 
> My SA did ask me if I want to order K20 in crocs. I said NO but went home thinking this is maybe my one and only SO , I should order it in crocs. Still kicking myself


 on placing your first SO! I am however intrigued with your choice of hardware and strap length. Rghw isn't an option for Mini Kelly Sellier and 100cm isn't a choice offered either.    Do you know if your SA placed your order into the system already?




Barbette said:


> I have to make my final decision on my SO and I'm stumped on the hardware.  I'm planning to order a Kelly Pochette Rose Sakura tonal stich, inside gris perle (since I don't think blue brume is an option).  My favorite hardware is palladium but who knows if I will get an SO again so I'm considering permabrass.  Right now I have a B30, K28, and Picotin 18 all with palladium.   I don't generally choose gold hardware on items but this seems like an opportunity to try out gold 'light' *(and rose gold isn't an option)*.  Any opinions would be very welcome please!  Thank you.


May I ask you to clarify if you're saying that rghw isn't an option for SO or it's not an option for you because you dislike it?  The hardware options for Kelly Pochette are ghw, phw, permabrass hw and rghw.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Hello, sorry me again. I was wondering if you could please help me with choosing stitching and interior for my SO. I’ve decided to go with a vert Rousseau togo b25 with brushed gold hardware. I need to pick interior and stitching. What suggestions do you have please? Thank you in advance.


----------



## QuelleFromage

_handbagsandholidays said:


> Hello, sorry me again. I was wondering if you could please help me with choosing stitching and interior for my SO. I’ve decided to go with a vert Rousseau togo b25 with brushed gold hardware. I need to pick interior and stitching. What suggestions do you have please? Thank you in advance.


Neutral or pop?

For pop, I've seen lovely dark green bags with pink interior and stitch (so Framboise or Mexico interior), also with blues like Paon, but there's no blue like that available for lining this season. BE could be beautiful as a lining. The stitch wouldn't be a huge pop, though. 

For neutral, pale grey or gold would be soft and nice with the VR. Since it's a B I'm not sure I would do a neutral contrast stitch - you can see the interior so it's not as important as it is on a K, where really only the owner sees the interior. 

I can't find the stitching list as it's not part of post #8486 but recalling choosing, there are quite a few options.


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

QuelleFromage said:


> Neutral or pop?
> 
> For pop, I've seen lovely dark green bags with pink interior and stitch (so Framboise or Mexico interior), also with blues like Paon, but there's no blue like that available for lining this season. BE could be beautiful as a lining. The stitch wouldn't be a huge pop, though.
> 
> For neutral, pale grey or gold would be soft and nice with the VR. Since it's a B I'm not sure I would do a neutral contrast stitch - you can see the interior so it's not as important as it is on a K, where really only the owner sees the interior.
> 
> I can't find the stitching list as it's not part of post #8486 but recalling choosing, there are quite a few options.



I love Rose Mexico and have a picotin in that colour but I’m worried that the stitch might be too much of a contrast and really limit what I’d be able to wear the bag with. What do you think of trench as an interior and stitching? I do like your idea of a neutral twist but like you, I’m not sure of how the neutral contrast stitching would look. There don’t seem to be many photos of Vert Rousseau online either!


----------



## acrowcounted

_handbagsandholidays said:


> I love Rose Mexico and have a picotin in that colour but I’m worried that the stitch might be too much of a contrast and really limit what I’d be able to wear the bag with. What do you think of trench as an interior and stitching? I do like your idea of a neutral twist but like you, I’m not sure of how the neutral contrast stitching would look. There don’t seem to be many photos of Vert Rousseau online either!


You don’t have to do inverted stitching. You can pick any interior color and then any thread color from the thread list for the exterior stitching.


----------



## kelly7heaven

Hi, 
My special order has arrived, I will pick it up on Wednesday.
I ordered it at the beginning of march and got the call today.

It is a Birkin 25, sellier, natural stitching, RGHW, inside is anemone.

I am indescribably happy


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

_handbagsandholidays said:


> I love Rose Mexico and have a picotin in that colour but I’m worried that the stitch might be too much of a contrast and really limit what I’d be able to wear the bag with. What do you think of trench as an interior and stitching? I do like your idea of a neutral twist but like you, I’m not sure of how the neutral contrast stitching would look. There don’t seem to be many photos of Vert Rousseau online either!


You can always just do a Rose Mexico interior without doing the contrast stitch. Because B25 is small, the pink will only be visible close-up. 
What I meant about a neutral interior is that I'd likely do a tonal stitch or something subtle, but not something like Trench. I feel the stitching might look muddy. If you like Trench I would just use as interior. 
I wish we had a post with all the colors plus the thread choices and the models, and then we could link that in the thread title. When I get time later I will try to make one.


----------



## loh

kelly7heaven said:


> Hi,
> My special order has arrived, I will pick it up on Wednesday.
> I ordered it at the beginning of march and got the call today.
> 
> It is a Birkin 25, sellier, natural stitching, RGHW, inside is anemone.
> 
> I am indescribably happy



Wow, that was fast, congrats!  I placed mine in April and was resigned to not get it until next year at the earliest but now you have given me hope.   But I know as will all things H, who knows when I'll actually get it ....


----------



## Israeli_Flava

S2jewels said:


> Received to SO’s in 2 weeks.. yaay!!
> 
> Here is my B25 chevre anemone/raisin with Gris pale stitching and BPHW
> It took 1 year 5 month 10 days


My goodness she is soooo stunning!!! Congrats dear!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

ShadowComet said:


> Just want to share that I went yesterday and chose:
> 
> K20
> Chèvre leather
> Rose Gold Hardware
> Rose Sakura body
> Gris Perle handles/sides
> Contrast stitching
> Strap length 100cm so I can wear crossbody.
> 
> At first, I wanted to order K25 but changed my mind because I don't carry much plus K20 is harder to get at my store. Don't know if I made a right choice or not. I still want to add K25 later on. This is my very first SO.
> 
> My SA did ask me if I want to order K20 in crocs. I said NO but went home thinking this is maybe my one and only SO , I should order it in crocs. Still kicking myself



congrats on your first SO! May I ask if you spend a lot in that store? I assumed crocs SO‘s are very rare and only given out to those VVIPs who spend probably at least $100k a year or have been long time customers.


----------



## Muffin_Top

_handbagsandholidays said:


> Hello, sorry me again. I was wondering if you could please help me with choosing stitching and interior for my SO. I’ve decided to go with a vert Rousseau togo b25 with brushed gold hardware. I need to pick interior and stitching. What suggestions do you have please? Thank you in advance.


Some time ago I chose Vert Cyprès with shiny gold hardware, so similar to your taste.
I chose anémone lining, after hesitating with a hot pink (forgot the name).
I would remain around colors on the darker side or neutrals (I imagine pretty well a light grey) 
Contrast stitching is matter of taste in its principle, if you want it maybe just choose the lining color ?
If not, contrast is not mandatory.


----------



## 880

ShadowComet said:


> Just want to share that I went yesterday and chose:
> 
> K20
> Chèvre leather
> Rose Gold Hardware
> Rose Sakura body
> Gris Perle handles/sides
> Contrast stitching
> Strap length 100cm so I can wear crossbody.
> 
> At first, I wanted to order K25 but changed my mind because I don't carry much plus K20 is harder to get at my store. Don't know if I made a right choice or not. I still want to add K25 later on. This is my very first SO.
> 
> My SA did ask me if I want to order K20 in crocs. I said NO but went home thinking this is maybe my one and only SO , I should order it in crocs. Still kicking myself


Congrats! Your SO sounds lovely! And, you can do croc for your second one


----------



## xoxotbaby

Hi ladies, last weekend  I submitted my S/O !
actually I used to submitted my S/O single color so this time I submitted in bi-color version.

and my sales told me I cannot just choose colors from the main color chart, I need to consider the lining chart too.

Example, if I choose Vert criquet( main body color) and Craie (handle& side color)
the Vert criquet should be on the lining (inside of the bag color) list.

If there is not main body color on the lining chart, I cannot submit bi-color bag 
even they are in same leather group.

is that correct?


----------



## acrowcounted

xoxotbaby said:


> Hi ladies, last weekend  I submitted my S/O !
> actually I used to submitted my S/O single color so this time I submitted in bi-color version.
> 
> and my sales told me I cannot just choose colors from the main color chart, I need to consider the lining chart too.
> 
> Example, if I choose Vert criquet( main body color) and Craie (handle& side color)
> the Vert criquet should be on the lining (inside of the bag color) list.
> 
> If there is not main body color on the lining chart, I cannot submit bi-color bag
> even they are in same leather group.
> 
> is that correct?


No, this is not correct. The Lining Colors chart is ONLY referenced for “verso” bags. For “multico” bags with bi color exteriors, you only need the exterior colors chart and must select two colors from the same leather type.


----------



## xoxotbaby

acrowcounted said:


> No, this is not correct. The Lining Colors chart is ONLY referenced for “verso” bags. For “multico” bags with bi color exteriors, you only need the exterior colors chart and must select two colors from the same leather type.



Yes I thought the same way but my sales told me this is wrong.
so I couldn't submitted Craie + Jaune poussin from Epsom group.
my sales told me if I submitted like that, it gonna be deny.

is it wrong????


----------



## acrowcounted

xoxotbaby said:


> Yes I thought the same way but my sales told me this is wrong.
> so I couldn't submitted Craie + Jaune poussin from Epsom group.
> my sales told me if I submitted like that, it gonna be deny.
> 
> is it wrong????


Yes, your sales associate is unfortunately wrong. There is a lot of bad info published around SO but it’s a shame because the SA should know better. (I assume you are ordering a sellier Kelly?)

ETA- in fact, as an example, only noir, capucine, and Bleu saphir appear on both the Epsom list and the lining list so that would be the limit for Epsom Multico bags, which we know is simply not true.


----------



## xoxotbaby

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, your sales associate is unfortunately wrong. There is a lot of bad info published around SO but it’s a shame because the SA should know better. (I assume you are ordering a sellier Kelly?)



Yes, So I've done Kelly Sellier  in Lime and Nata Mysore leather.
I like the color, but I never experienced the mysore, so it makes me little worry....
because some online mysore kelly looks so cheap


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

xoxotbaby said:


> Yes I thought the same way but my sales told me this is wrong.
> so I couldn't submitted Craie + Jaune poussin from Epsom group.
> my sales told me if I submitted like that, it gonna be deny.
> 
> is it wrong????



can you politely ask your SA to double check the info? For a bicolor, the lining list is not even considered. It’s just two colors from the exterior list (same leather). One of those will be the lining (I forget which).


----------



## xoxotbaby

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> can you politely ask your SA to double check the info? For a bicolor, the lining list is not even considered. It’s just two colors from the exterior list (same leather). One of those will be the lining (I forget which).



Main body will be in lining, 
I will ask My SA for it. thank you dear 
have you ever experienced Mysore leather? is it good to collect ?
I only have swift, togo and epsom


----------



## acrowcounted

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> can you politely ask your SA to double check the info? For a bicolor, the lining list is not even considered. It’s just two colors from the exterior list (same leather). One of those will be the lining (I forget which).


She should definitely recheck with the SA and perhaps even ask them to confirm with the store’s SO designee, but I fear it may be too late regardless if she put her order in more than a week ago. The call to the store should be made ASAP now!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

xoxotbaby said:


> Main body will be in lining,
> I will ask My SA for it. thank you dear
> have you ever experienced Mysore leather? is it good to collect ?
> I only have swift, togo and epsom



Yes! That’s right. I did a bicolor and just put it in the back of my mind since who knows when it will show up.

Chèvre is a wonderful leather. It has a bit of a sheen which is not for me but in a sellier k it will be a dream!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Barbette

Meta said:


> on placing your first SO! I am however intrigued with your choice of hardware and strap length. Rghw isn't an option for Mini Kelly Sellier and 100cm isn't a choice offered either.    Do you know if your SA placed your order into the system already?
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you to clarify if you're saying that rghw isn't an option for SO or it's not an option for you because you dislike it?  The hardware options for Kelly Pochette are ghw, phw, permabrass hw and rghw.


That may be my error!  My SA hasn't told me if a RGHW is an option for the Pochette yet.  I thought it may not be based on it not being available for the K20.  I do actually like RGHW although I only haven't seen it on a bag other than pictures.  Perhaps that is the way to go...


----------



## Meta

Barbette said:


> That may be my error!  My SA hasn't told me if a RGHW is an option for the Pochette yet.  I thought it may not be based on it not being available for the K20.  I do actually like RGHW although I only haven't seen it on a bag other than pictures.  Perhaps that is the way to go...


 For Kelly variants, rghw is _only_ available for Kelly Danse, Kelly Cut and Kelly Pochette.


----------



## Barbette

Meta said:


> For Kelly variants, rghw is _only_ available for Kelly Danse, Kelly Cut and Kelly Pochette.


Thank you for that information!  I love PHW but this is a good opportunity to try another, so now I will search pictures of RGHW and Permabrass with Rose Sakura if I can find them to help me decide.  My overthinking style with my SA in another state combined results in me on the computer A LOT.  But what terrific research to do! (with caution not all on-line is authentic, smile)


----------



## QuelleFromage

xoxotbaby said:


> Hi ladies, last weekend  I submitted my S/O !
> actually I used to submitted my S/O single color so this time I submitted in bi-color version.
> 
> and my sales told me I cannot just choose colors from the main color chart, I need to consider the lining chart too.
> 
> Example, if I choose Vert criquet( main body color) and Craie (handle& side color)
> the Vert criquet should be on the lining (inside of the bag color) list.
> 
> If there is not main body color on the lining chart, I cannot submit bi-color bag
> even they are in same leather group.
> 
> is that correct?


I had an SA at New Bond Street tell me this once. It's not correct, but I could not get her to budge. Maybe you can ask to submit your original choice? Although I think your final choice was great.


----------



## alaustsen

I was offered a SO from FSH. What’s the better choice? Craie K20 w GHW and gold lining ? Or a B25 in Gris T Togo? Not sure what I would do for lining but not a fan of the bicolor…


----------



## JeanGranger

love Gris T


----------



## stylemeter

surfer said:


> Wow the flap looks quite soft. Would love to see more pics as I am waiting for one myself


sure will send soon


----------



## ShadowComet

Meta said:


> on placing your first SO! I am however intrigued with your choice of hardware and strap length. Rghw isn't an option for Mini Kelly Sellier and 100cm isn't a choice offered either.    Do you know if your SA placed your order into the system already?
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask you to clarify if you're saying that rghw isn't an option for SO or it's not an option for you because you dislike it?  The hardware options for Kelly Pochette are ghw, phw, permabrass hw and rghw.


 Thanks Meta, this is my very first SO and I have no clue. Just followed my SA's guidance. She sent it to her manager and the manager will send to Paris for final approval.


----------



## ShadowComet

OuiCestLaVie said:


> congrats on your first SO! May I ask if you spend a lot in that store? I assumed crocs SO‘s are very rare and only given out to those VVIPs who spend probably at least $100k a year or have been long time customers.



Thanks OuiCestLavie, I did not spend a lot and my relationship to my Sa is only 3 months (since end of JuLy) I guess I got lucky. I told my SA I wanted a bag for my birthday. She said this year not many bags in my wishlist coming in to the store and she didn't want me to feel unhappy so she offered me an SO slot.


----------



## ShadowComet

alaustsen said:


> I was offered a SO from FSH. What’s the better choice? Craie K20 w GHW and gold lining ? Or a B25 in Gris T Togo? Not sure what I would do for lining but not a fan of the bicolor…


I would do K20 Craie w GHW and gold linning. I'm sucker for small bags


----------



## Kuschelnudde

7 months. It came today. OMG


----------



## Chrismin

Kuschelnudde said:


> 7 months. It came today. OMG


gorgeous!
7 months is so quick!


----------



## Zarie72

March 2020. Ordered literally a day or 2 b4 the covid shut down.  Sellier kelly 28 chevre.  Gris pearle and rose pourpre.  Contrast stitching with the 70 mm strap.


----------



## Poohbeary

Poohbeary said:


> I just received a text from my amazing SA that my SO has arrived. I placed it last March. It has been only 7 months and it’s just a perfect timing since my Birthday is coming up next week. Will pick it up next week and I am very excited


----------



## Summerof89

I am yet to receive my K25 Epsom ordered in Nov 2020, but a few of my friend have received their MKII ordered at the same time from the same boutique, this is normal right?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## xxDxx

Zarie72 said:


> March 2020. Ordered literally a day or 2 b4 the covid shut down.  Sellier kelly 28 chevre.  Gris pearle and rose pourpre.  Contrast stitching with the 70 mm strap.


Stunning combo! Congrats! Can't get enough of Gris Perle in Chevre  
Interesting that your bag seems to have black resin. My Chevre Gris Perle Kelly came with grey resin.


----------



## ILQA

Banthrews said:


> Thank you! Love the advice to just tack on a year to the normal waiting time to readjust expectations due to the pandemic. It's been a tough year for everyone.
> 
> Though I still do wonder why some orders take much more time than others, apart from material availability. I love large bags so I ordered on in size 40. Perhaps no one's ever in the mood to craft such a large piece when they could create something mini instead!


I came to the same conclusion! I have 2 orders pending : a K40 placed in October 2018 and a K35 in October 2020. TBH, I’ve now lost hope for the 40 as I wanted to try a Togo sellier but since, H stoped this combination, so if I ever receive it , it will be a good surprise.


----------



## stylemeter

Zarie72 said:


> March 2020. Ordered literally a day or 2 b4 the covid shut down.  Sellier kelly 28 chevre.  Gris pearle and rose pourpre.  Contrast stitching with the 70 mm strap.


lovely


----------



## JeanGranger

Zarie72 said:


> March 2020. Ordered literally a day or 2 b4 the covid shut down.  Sellier kelly 28 chevre.  Gris pearle and rose pourpre.  Contrast stitching with the 70 mm strap.


Amazing colour choice


----------



## lvstratus

After much consideration (bit disappointed with the scarcity of nice interior options for the verso model) , my ALC specs are:

Kelly 25, epsom, verso
Exterior Craie
Lining Jaune Ambre
Stitching non contrasting 
Hardware Permabrass

Let the wait begins....


----------



## Marie2008

Hi ladies! So they still offer SO at this time?


----------



## acrowcounted

Marie2008 said:


> Hi ladies! So they still offer SO at this time?


From a Corporate perspective, yes. However, some stores may have already blown through their allocation so it’s store by store basis as to whether they are still taking orders.


----------



## lovefordiamonds

Marie2008 said:


> Hi ladies! So they still offer SO at this time?


Just placed mine today!


----------



## Marie2008

acrowcounted said:


> From a Corporate perspective, yes. However, some stores may have already blown through their allocation so it’s store by store basis as to whether they are still taking orders.


Thanks!!


----------



## Marie2008

lovefordiamonds said:


> Just placed mine today!


Congrats!!


----------



## qtpik8

Listen. It's like stupid o'clock in the morning where I live, but I have to tell you about this. (I am not sure why now is the time when this happened over the summer, but I feel like you're interested, so I am going to keep going.)

Earlier this year, my SA told me she was resigning (WHY?? NO!! SHE WAS MY THIRD SA IN THIS SHOP), but as a consolation, she offered me an a la carte bag (WHAT? YES, OK, I FORGIVE YOU), as I had sort of complained a few times (once a month for close to 18 months) that no Malachite birkins were in production. (The store has one Malachite thing and it's a shiny croc wallet. Like, come on, something for the rest of us here.) I had been dropping hints that it would be so great to do an SO since Malachite was available in Clemence (25, brushed palladium, rose mexico interior), and so we made the bag. She wrote to me at the beginning of April to say the order had been accepted by Paris and it would go to production.

Great, I thought to my self, I have like a year or two to save for it. Right?

Then two months later, in June, my new SA writes an email to me to say a Birkin 25, Togo in Bleu Nuit has arrived for me. "Oh yeah, I asked for this like two years ago. Well, I will go look at it, and probably not buy it because that seems so boring," I thought to myself. Well, I fell in love and bought it. But that's fine, right? I still have 10-22 months left to save for the Malachite birkin, right?

August comes and I am on holiday in Italy. August 3rd specifically. I get a text from my new SA that my Malachite birkin is in.



I am sorry. What?

The special order I placed on April 1 was delivered on August 3rd? 4 months and 2 days? 4 MONTHS and 2 DAYS?? ARE YOU KIDDING ME?

Anyway, that's the story of how I got TWO Birkin 25s in the space of 2 months.

Here's some pics of both (Please forgive my nails, I was moving), and my first SO makes an appearance too (a black birkin 30 in chevre with Rose extreme interior, brushed palladium hardware).









Also, I should be on Ban Island, and I am totally booking a ticket there pronto, but, like, the swiss hermes sale starts on Monday, and I got a private client slot, so maybe I will head to the island straight away after that, you know? Like once I find some cute Ban island attire, like Orans and a beach sarong.


----------



## keekee

Summerof89 said:


> I am yet to receive my K25 Epsom ordered in Nov 2020, but a few of my friend have received their MKII ordered at the same time from the same boutique, this is normal right?



My k28 epsom from nov 2020 is also still pending…


----------



## hoot

My special order K25 placed Nov 2020 has arrived.


----------



## Summerof89

keekee said:


> My k28 epsom from nov 2020 is also still pending…


hmmmm


hoot said:


> My special order K25 placed Nov 2020 has arrived.


may I ask for your location?


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

keekee said:


> My k28 epsom from nov 2020 is also still pending…



My Chèvre K28 from Nov 2020 is also pending. And in my store because of this outstanding SO, I won’t be offered a 2nd quota bag unless my SO doesn’t show up by December, even though my spending for the 2nd bag is definitely over 3:1 already… I’ve stopped tracking my spending a while ago. And all the rumors about H deciding not to offer any bags or offer very few bags for the remainder of the year is making me worried.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## heifer

Ladies, I placed mine yesterday for a MKII and ended up with something very nice - now the wait begins


----------



## hoot

Summerof89 said:


> hmmmm
> 
> may I ask for your location?


USA


----------



## TheTravelBunny

Does anyone know specific stores that have *not* yet done any SO this season?


----------



## msPing

Just placed mine, after was told one color was available for the interior  but still picked nice colors!

I went with a Kelly 20 as well!


----------



## acrowcounted

msPing said:


> Just placed mine, after was told one color was available for the interior  but still picked nice colors!
> 
> I went with a Kelly 20 as well!


Which color? And region?


----------



## gracecska

I'm going in to do my SO very soon but can't decide between a craie B25, gris asphalt epsom K25 sellier, or gris tourterelle K28 retourne. All such dreamy neutrals but can't make a decision! Currently I have a gold B25, rose mexico B25, and black K32 retourne. 32 is a little too big for me and I'd like to downsize to a 28 retourne but I also want a 25 sellier at some point too.
Gris asphalt is my favorite of the three color-wise, but I'm ambivalent about epsom. Craie seems very versatile but I'm afraid of getting it dirty.
Does anyone have any opinions? Thanks in advance


----------



## msPing

acrowcounted said:


> Which color? And region?


US here!!

I chose gris T exterior and jaune ambre interior! 
gris T has been one of my fav colors but never had a chance to get.


----------



## acrowcounted

msPing said:


> US here!!
> 
> I chose gris T exterior and jaune ambre interior!
> gris T has been one of my fav colors but never had a chance to get.


Sorry, I read your original post as saying one of the colors listed on the Linings chart was no longer available.


----------



## msPing

acrowcounted said:


> Sorry, I read your original post as saying one of the colors listed on the Linings chart was no longer available.


Oh yes I originally  request vert criquet but it wasn’t available any more.


----------



## TheTravelBunny

First special order here… how long does it typically take to know if they’ve accepted your order? Also, for K20 orders - does anyone else ask to add a clochette? (I asked, haven’t heard back if they’ll do it)


----------



## periogirl28

TheTravelBunny said:


> First special order here… how long does it typically take to know if they’ve accepted your order? Also, for K20 orders - does anyone else ask to add a clochette? (I asked, haven’t heard back if they’ll do it)


I can only say this is unlikely as the the scaled down hardware to fit the turnlock of the Mini K II doesn’t exist yet. Ie. the smaller lock and matching keys. It’s not the standard sized turnlock, lock and keys of the larger sizes other Kellys.


----------



## TheTravelBunny

Oh! That’s what I was wondering / I figured couldn’t hurt to ask! I would’ve liked a place to monogram!


----------



## QuelleFromage

gracecska said:


> I'm going in to do my SO very soon but can't decide between a craie B25, gris asphalt epsom K25 sellier, or gris tourterelle K28 retourne. All such dreamy neutrals but can't make a decision! Currently I have a gold B25, rose mexico B25, and black K32 retourne. 32 is a little too big for me and I'd like to downsize to a 28 retourne but I also want a 25 sellier at some point too.
> Gris asphalt is my favorite of the three color-wise, but I'm ambivalent about epsom. Craie seems very versatile but I'm afraid of getting it dirty.
> Does anyone have any opinions? Thanks in advance


There are quite a few threads about Epsom (they get kinda contentious ). So all I can offer is personal preference.

I doubt I would ever do an Epsom SO. I dislike the leather and it's hard to refurbish IMO. This is the point where I'm supposed to say chèvre is perfect, but it's not - Togo and Clemence are definitely hardier and more resistant to scratches. Still I usually order chèvre.

You already have two B25s so I'd say stick with a Kelly, so you have a smaller Kelly than your 32.

To me a retourné K28 is the most useful, chic, timeless, still smallish bag, possibly of all the B/Ks. In Gris T it would be a forever bag and you can add your own twist to it.

BUT you can get an offer of a production bag in a neutral K28 more easily than a sellier K25, so that would be my other choice (see I got you down to 2 LOL). If there is a color in chèvre that you love (maybe gris T again?), do that - sellier K25 chèvre. Still a great size, just fits quite a bit less. I find I take mine out more for short jaunts or at night, whereas a 28 retourné holds enough for a full day of city life (an umbrella, water, a shawl....all hard to squeeze into the 25). 

Either way it's a wonderful choice to make!


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

QuelleFromage said:


> There are quite a few threads about Epsom (they get kinda contentious ). So all I can offer is personal preference.
> 
> I doubt I would ever do an Epsom SO. I dislike the leather and it's hard to refurbish IMO. This is the point where I'm supposed to say chèvre is perfect, but it's not - Togo and Clemence are definitely hardier and more resistant to scratches. Still I usually order chèvre.
> 
> You already have two B25s so I'd say stick with a Kelly, so you have a smaller Kelly than your 32.
> 
> To me a retourné K28 is the most useful, chic, timeless, still smallish bag, possibly of all the B/Ks. In Gris T it would be a forever bag and you can add your own twist to it.
> 
> BUT you can get an offer of a production bag in a neutral K28 more easily than a sellier K25, so that would be my other choice (see I got you down to 2 LOL). If there is a color in chèvre that you love (maybe gris T again?), do that - sellier K25 chèvre. Still a great size, just fits quite a bit less. I find I take mine out more for short jaunts or at night, whereas a 28 retourné holds enough for a full day of city life (an umbrella, water, a shawl....all hard to squeeze into the 25).
> 
> Either way it's a wonderful choice to make!



I do agree on the fact that neutral colors you can get them without being offer an SO. Also let’s be honest if you get the invitation means that you will get offer « classic bags ».

I am like you a neutral lover and that why I went for a Kelly 28 clemence craie & trench brushed gold hardware.

I am not into the crazy combo but if you like neutral why not mixing gris tourterelle and craie For exemple ?

For a Kelly in epsom size 25 is my fav but it isn’t the most practical.

A special order will be one of your most special bag, not a every day one. You know better then everyone here your lifestyle, body figure


----------



## gracecska

QuelleFromage said:


> There are quite a few threads about Epsom (they get kinda contentious ). So all I can offer is personal preference.
> 
> I doubt I would ever do an Epsom SO. I dislike the leather and it's hard to refurbish IMO. This is the point where I'm supposed to say chèvre is perfect, but it's not - Togo and Clemence are definitely hardier and more resistant to scratches. Still I usually order chèvre.
> 
> You already have two B25s so I'd say stick with a Kelly, so you have a smaller Kelly than your 32.
> 
> To me a retourné K28 is the most useful, chic, timeless, still smallish bag, possibly of all the B/Ks. In Gris T it would be a forever bag and you can add your own twist to it.
> 
> BUT you can get an offer of a production bag in a neutral K28 more easily than a sellier K25, so that would be my other choice (see I got you down to 2 LOL). If there is a color in chèvre that you love (maybe gris T again?), do that - sellier K25 chèvre. Still a great size, just fits quite a bit less. I find I take mine out more for short jaunts or at night, whereas a 28 retourné holds enough for a full day of city life (an umbrella, water, a shawl....all hard to squeeze into the 25).
> 
> Either way it's a wonderful choice to make!


Thanks so much for all your advice!  I totally agree with you about the epsom. It just doesn't have that rich H leather feel. The only reason I considered it was because Gris A was offered in this leather, and H doesn't make many cool-toned neutrals recently.
A gris t k25 sellier would be the best of both words: a hard to get model and a rare color on my wishlist. I've actually had a harder time getting offered neutrals I want (other than gold and noir) than more vivid colors. I thought gris A and gris T were totally discontinued, so I was thrilled they were up for SO.



Alexandra.freilich said:


> I do agree on the fact that neutral colors you can get them without being offer an SO. Also let’s be honest if you get the invitation means that you will get offer « classic bags ».
> 
> I am like you a neutral lover and that why I went for a Kelly 28 clemence craie & trench brushed gold hardware.
> 
> I am not into the crazy combo but if you like neutral why not mixing gris tourterelle and craie For exemple ?
> 
> For a Kelly in epsom size 25 is my fav but it isn’t the most practical.
> 
> A special order will be one of your most special bag, not a every day one. You know better then everyone here your lifestyle, body figure


Thank you for your help too! Your K28 sounds like a dream!  How is the clemence leather holding up? Is the bag keeping its shape? I was intrigued that gris asphalte clemence was on offer this SO season, but I was concerned that this leather sags over time.

I agree with you about being able to get neutrals outside of an SO... but I'm so picky and really only want certain colors and HW combinations. I'm viewing my SO more as an opportunity to get exactly the bag I want with a little personalized twist, not something that needs to be unique or screams "special order" from a distance. Although who knows what the wait on this one will be!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

gracecska said:


> Thanks so much for all your advice!  I totally agree with you about the epsom. It just doesn't have that rich H leather feel. The only reason I considered it was because Gris A was offered in this leather, and H doesn't make many cool-toned neutrals recently.
> A gris t k25 sellier would be the best of both words: a hard to get model and a rare color on my wishlist. I've actually had a harder time getting offered neutrals I want (other than gold and noir) than more vivid colors. I thought gris A and gris T were totally discontinued, so I was thrilled they were up for SO.
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help too! Your K28 sounds like a dream!  How is the clemence leather holding up? Is the bag keeping its shape? I was intrigued that gris asphalte clemence was on offer this SO season, but I was concerned that this leather sags over time.
> 
> I agree with you about being able to get neutrals outside of an SO... but I'm so picky and really only want certain colors and HW combinations. I'm viewing my SO more as an opportunity to get exactly the bag I want with a little personalized twist, not something that needs to be unique or screams "special order" from a distance. Although who knows what the wait on this one will be!



I’ve place it in February so haven’t receive it yet couldn’t told you about the leather.
I get your point you need to do your dream bag 
Let’s us know what you have done.


----------



## alaustsen

I realize SO is open in spring and fall but seems like the actual months are all over the place. February counts as spring? Does FSH have the same seasonal orders or can you you place whenever? Going back mid December and wondering if I could order them?


----------



## Alexandra.freilich

alaustsen said:


> I realize SO is open in spring and fall but seems like the actual months are all over the place. February counts as spring? Does FSH have the same seasonal orders or can you you place whenever? Going back mid December and wondering if I could order them?



for my personnal expérience at my local boutique I was told when you place in February they will see the SO beginning of March.
I think they cannot send SO randomly but as a slot.
After I do remember being offer an SO in July 2019 at FSH because what I want it wasn’t it stock. I did refuse because back then want it to buy my first bag. Maybe FSH have more privileges ?


----------



## kittynui

alaustsen said:


> I realize SO is open in spring and fall but seems like the actual months are all over the place. February counts as spring? Does FSH have the same seasonal orders or can you you place whenever? Going back mid December and wondering if I could order them?


I’m not sure, I’ve asked last June and they said that SO were closed. I was able to place mine this time in September.


----------



## iluzbags

Would you choose B25 or K25 Rose Sakura and why?


----------



## nashpoo

iluzbags said:


> Would you choose B25 or K25 Rose Sakura and why?


Clemence/ Swift-birkin
Chevre-k25
I just think these leathers look better in these styles


----------



## Bag_lover2689

Morning, I’m waiting the arrival of my SO from the previous cycle, however my friend is getting on this cycle, she is looking at a K25 sellier in multico what colours options can we chose for the panels etc?
her appointment is Monday but we are just prepping ahead of time.


----------



## lvstratus

Bag_lover2689 said:


> Morning, I’m waiting the arrival of my SO from the previous cycle, however my friend is getting on this cycle, she is looking at a K25 sellier in multico what colours options can we chose for the panels etc?
> her appointment is Monday but we are just prepping ahead of time.


Check post 8486. Good luck


----------



## Bag_lover2689

lvstratus said:


> Check post 8486. Good luck


Thank you
Aware of the colours from that brilliant post what I was meaning was if it’s multico are all panels chèvre colour or Epsom?
Or does the side panel have to be one of the inside lining colours.

She loves two of the chèvre colours but not sure if she can use both of them


----------



## Lady_S

Hi everyone - sorry if this has been asked and answer but if I miss this round’s SO period - when would be the next round of appointments in 2022?
Will it be the same colour chart at post 8486?


----------



## JeanGranger

iluzbags said:


> Would you choose B25 or K25 Rose Sakura and why?


I think this colour look good in Birkin Chevre leather


----------



## lvstratus

*She loves two of the chèvre colours but not sure if she can use both of them
[/QUOTE]*

If it is multico, both colors must be in the same leather.


----------



## Build-a-B-K-collection

Has anyone made a SO at selfridges, London? Thanks


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bag_lover2689 said:


> Thank you
> Aware of the colours from that brilliant post what I was meaning was if it’s multico are all panels chèvre colour or Epsom?
> Or does the side panel have to be one of the inside lining colours.
> 
> She loves two of the chèvre colours but not sure if she can use both of them


You have to choose two colors that are the SAME leather. Multico does not mix leathers. So two colors from the chèvre chart or two colors from the Epsom chart, etc. For multico you get to ignore the lining options (now there's an argument for multico) and your lining will match the appropriate exterior color.


----------



## pkwc2

Placed my very first SO today remotely! Thanks @Notorious Pink for the mockups and to everyone who posted color charts! Went with Rose Sakura/Gris Tourterelle multico on K28 Sellier with brushed gold hardware. It was super hard to pick from the beautiful chevre pastels. In the end RS won as I was hoping Vert Criquet and Jaune Poussin will be around a little longer. This is also my first non neutral and the lightest color in my collection. Now I just need to wait patiently for it to arrive!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mugenprincess

My chevre mini K from Nov2020 just arrived today!  11 months


----------



## myism

alaustsen said:


> I was offered a SO from FSH. What’s the better choice? Craie K20 w GHW and gold lining ? Or a B25 in Gris T Togo? Not sure what I would do for lining but not a fan of the bicolor…


 Congratulations! Are you able to place the SO remotely with FSH?


----------



## Leo the Lion

Notorious Pink said:


> I have a feeling it will be either the Gris T or the Rose Mexico.


Beautiful!! So many nice color choices this round! I'd love to see a Birkin mock up main color rose sakura and noir sides chevre in multico lol. Do you think that is nice or too harsh? I think most are doing rose sakura with nata.


----------



## gracecska

mugenprincess said:


> My chevre mini K from Nov2020 just arrived today!  11 months


Congrats on the arrival!  Would you be able to share a photo? I'm so tempted to order a chevre mini K for my SO too!
Edit: nvm, saw you shared a picture on another thread - it's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Leo the Lion

lovefordiamonds said:


> Just placed mine today!


Congrats!!!


----------



## mugenprincess

gracecska said:


> Congrats on the arrival!  Would you be able to share a photo? I'm so tempted to order a chevre mini K for my SO too!
> Edit: nvm, saw you shared a picture on another thread - it's absolutely stunning!


Thank you! I love it so much!!


----------



## iluzbags

Rose Sakura with brushed gold hardware or permabrass?  Looking for recommendations!  Thank you.


----------



## Leo the Lion

iluzbags said:


> Rose Sakura with brushed gold hardware or permabrass?  Looking for recommendations!  Thank you.


Both stunning but I vote for brushed gold hardware.


----------



## Muffin_Top

iluzbags said:


> Rose Sakura with brushed gold hardware or permabrass?  Looking for recommendations!  Thank you.


I am rather for permabrass.


----------



## xxDxx

iluzbags said:


> Rose Sakura with brushed gold hardware or permabrass?  Looking for recommendations!  Thank you.


Permabrass!


----------



## AjT

Hi, did anyone place a SO at Palo Alto boutique recently?


----------



## sarahfl

iluzbags said:


> Rose Sakura with brushed gold hardware or permabrass?  Looking for recommendations!  Thank you.


I was also debating between the two, and picked Brushed gold, only because I already have a SO with Permabrass. I absolutely love Permabrass. It is a light gold, not as shiny as gold, and not as cool tone as silver.


----------



## Barbette

I placed my order for a Kelly Pochette, Rose Sakura swift exterior, tonal stich, Gris Perle interior, rose gold hardware.  Thank you for the advice this was my first experience and while exciting not easy!  I read this thred multiple times and even posted which is new for me.  Hopefully all goes well and now I will wait and try to stop second guessing my choices!


----------



## belle2456

Hi, I was recently offered a SO and I’m considering a B25. However, I have concerns with the smaller handle drop. Is it possible to request longer handles when placing a SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

belle2456 said:


> Hi, I was recently offered a SO and I’m considering a B25. However, I have concerns with the smaller handle drop. Is it possible to request longer handles when placing a SO?


No, it is not.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Barbette said:


> I have to make my final decision on my SO and I'm stumped on the hardware.  I'm planning to order a Kelly Pochette Rose Sakura tonal stich, inside gris perle (since I don't think blue brume is an option).  My favorite hardware is palladium but who knows if I will get an SO again so I'm considering permabrass.  Right now I have a B30, K28, and Picotin 18 all with palladium.   I don't generally choose gold hardware on items but this seems like an opportunity to try out gold 'light' (and rose gold isn't an option).  Any opinions would be very welcome please!  Thank you.



I have both HW options and for me the colour combo determines the HW. I went for a permabrass for my new SO as I find it to be idea and not too GH or PH. I think you would like it as it will give you enough of the GH without making it GH. Also permabrass imo is hugely influenced by what you wear, your own jewelry and colour choice. Hope this helps.


----------



## _moonlight

Hi everyone,
I was just wondering, is it possible to make an exotic touch version of a Kelly/Birkin for a SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

_moonlight said:


> Hi everyone,
> I was just wondering, is it possible to make an exotic touch version of a Kelly/Birkin for a SO?


No, it is not. Single leather type only.


----------



## KN89

iluzbags said:


> Rose Sakura with brushed gold hardware or permabrass?  Looking for recommendations!  Thank you.



Permabrass. Brushed gold is quite harsh imo against the delicate color of RS.


----------



## iluzbags

Would anyone consider just gold hardware for RS for their SO?  Brushed gold seems too harsh and permabrass not quite gold enough.  Curious to your thoughts?  Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

iluzbags said:


> Rose Sakura with brushed gold hardware or permabrass?  Looking for recommendations!  Thank you.





KN89 said:


> Permabrass. Brushed gold is quite harsh imo against the delicate color of RS.





iluzbags said:


> Would anyone consider just gold hardware for RS for their SO?  Brushed gold seems too harsh and permabrass not quite gold enough.  Curious to your thoughts?  Thanks!



i really think permabrass is better. I always go for bghw but it just looks very harsh and yellow against rs. I would have loved RGHW, that is my first choice but not an option for a Kelly. I actually felt permabrass was soft, and close to RGHW when placed against pink.


----------



## juejue

iluzbags said:


> Rose Sakura with brushed gold hardware or permabrass?  Looking for recommendations!  Thank you.



I think it depends on what color you choose and the look you want. For me, I selected nata as a second color for kelly and I prefer BGHW with nata since the hardware shows more comparing to permabrass which is softer and blends with both pastel colors.


----------



## belle2456

Hi, can anyone confirm if this multicolor configuration is still an option (2nd leather color only on the piping, handles, sangles, and interior)?


----------



## acrowcounted

belle2456 said:


> Hi, can anyone confirm if this multicolor configuration is still an option (2nd leather color only on the piping, handles, sangles, and interior)?
> 
> View attachment 5235544


No, it is not.


----------



## Lady_S

belle2456 said:


> Hi, can anyone confirm if this multicolor configuration is still an option (2nd leather color only on the piping, handles, sangles, and interior)?
> 
> View attachment 5235544



I wish they kept this option too - last avail was in 2017 SO season i think.


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

TeeCee77 said:


> It’s anyone’s guess but my ostrich took 2.5 years.


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

My B25 Rose tyrien ostrich took 11 months
Picked it up Nov 2020


----------



## anianianita

Is it possible to choose a different interior color on an epsom kelly?


----------



## ladyhermes

juejue said:


> I think it depends on what color you choose and the look you want. For me, I selected nata as a second color for kelly and I prefer BGHW with nata since the hardware shows more comparing to permabrass which is softer and blends with both pastel colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5234967



I would advise against brushed hardware as I find that scratches shows much more (which I personally don't like)


----------



## ObeeWan

anianianita said:


> Is it possible to choose a different interior color on an epsom kelly?


Hi there, I did my SO last week for black Epsom Kelly 28 with rouge H interior. Seems to have been approved.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## anianianita

ObeeWan said:


> Hi there, I did my SO last week for black Epsom Kelly 28 with rouge H interior. Seems to have been approved.


Oh great! Thank you ☺️


----------



## pastel_lover

Hi H Lovers!
I would really appreciate some advice and I hope this is the appropriate thread to comment on.
I was really hoping to be offered the opportunity to place a special order this season with my SA as she knew I was dying for a bag in a pastel pink or blue, specifically with gold hardware. She has mentioned to me only way it could happen is through an A La Carte order because those combinations are no longer being offered with gold hardware in a regular store shipment. Unfortunately for me she was promoted a few weeks ago but great for her. I’ve just started with a new SA who is equally as lovely. My new SA has advised all the slots have been filled up.
Question is - Am I right to assume this round of colours (particularly the light blues and pinks) won’t be offered again in the special order range for a while?
Thank you!!!


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Just got mine B30, Celeste + etoupe with brushed gold. It looks prettier in real life. LV’s Christmas bag charm is so cute too


----------



## ArielS

pastel_lover said:


> Hi H Lovers!
> I would really appreciate some advice and I hope this is the appropriate thread to comment on.
> I was really hoping to be offered the opportunity to place a special order this season with my SA as she knew I was dying for a bag in a pastel pink or blue, specifically with gold hardware. She has mentioned to me only way it could happen is through an A La Carte order because those combinations are no longer being offered with gold hardware in a regular store shipment. Unfortunately for me she was promoted a few weeks ago but great for her. I’ve just started with a new SA who is equally as lovely. My new SA has advised all the slots have been filled up.
> Question is - Am I right to assume this round of colours (particularly the light blues and pinks) won’t be offered again in the special order range for a while?
> Thank you!!!


From what I have been following this thread over the years, the colours change year by year specially those light blues and pinks. Some classic colours seem to stay like nior, gold, etoupe.


----------



## pastel_lover

ArielS said:


> From what I have been following this thread over the years, the colours change year by year specially those light blues and pinks. Some classic colours seem to stay like nior, gold, etoupe.


Thank you for getting back to me. Really appreciate it!


----------



## boboxu

pastel_lover said:


> Hi H Lovers!
> I would really appreciate some advice and I hope this is the appropriate thread to comment on.
> I was really hoping to be offered the opportunity to place a special order this season with my SA as she knew I was dying for a bag in a pastel pink or blue, specifically with gold hardware. She has mentioned to me only way it could happen is through an A La Carte order because those combinations are no longer being offered with gold hardware in a regular store shipment. Unfortunately for me she was promoted a few weeks ago but great for her. I’ve just started with a new SA who is equally as lovely. My new SA has advised all the slots have been filled up.
> Question is - Am I right to assume this round of colours (particularly the light blues and pinks) won’t be offered again in the special order range for a while?
> Thank you!!!


For my experience, they use 1 color chart for 2 seasons, so if next round of SO which is around March/April, your new SA offers you a slot, you won’t be late for the game (for this season colors).


----------



## acrowcounted

boboxu said:


> For my experience, they use 1 color chart for 2 seasons, so if next round of SO which is around March/April, your new SA offers you a slot, you won’t be late for the game (for this season colors).


That’s because the “seasons” are now annual and run approximately Sept-May. The “next round” is actually next fall and there will be a new color chart and new options at that time. While some stores may be holding back some of their “2022 slots” and could offer them to clients in the spring, it would still technically be “this round” (ie one cannot get a SO offer in the fall and in the following spring on the same profile anymore).


----------



## chocciebiccie

Just went to do my first SO earlier this week! So exciting but also so much choice for someone as indecisive as me and I'm second guessing my choice... now we wait!


----------



## lilmermaid264

acrowcounted said:


> That’s because the “seasons” are now annual and run approximately Sept-May. The “next round” is actually next fall and there will be a new color chart and new options at that time. While some stores may be holding back some of their “2022 slots” and could offer them to clients in the spring, it would still technically be “this round” (ie one cannot get a SO offer in the fall and in the following spring on the same profile anymore).



Interesting so if I placed an so in June 2021, so the next possible so won't be until next june 2022? Is this an US policy?


----------



## acrowcounted

lilmermaid264 said:


> Interesting so if I placed an so in June 2021, so the next possible so won't be until next june 2022? Is this an US policy?


No. If you placed a SO in June 2021, then that means you placed it at the very end of the company’s global “2021 A La Carte” season. A new season, the “2022 A La Carte” season, started in august/sept 2021. One can place a SO in June 2021 and September 2021 because that would be one for the 2021 season and then one for the 2022 season. One cannot place a SO in September 2021 and then place another SO in June 2022 as those are both within the same “2022 season”


----------



## SpicyTuna13

acrowcounted said:


> No. If you placed a SO in June 2021, then that means you placed it at the very end of the company’s global “2021 A La Carte” season. A new season, the “2022 A La Carte” season, started in august/sept 2021. One can place a SO in June 2021 and September 2021 because that would be one for the 2021 season and then one for the 2022 season. One cannot place a SO in September 2021 and then place another SO in June 2022 as those are both within the same “2022 season”



You are a wealth of information — always appreciate your responses from here on the sidelines and haven’t yet said so. Thank you!


----------



## lilmermaid264

acrowcounted said:


> No. If you placed a SO in June 2021, then that means you placed it at the very end of the company’s global “2021 A La Carte” season. A new season, the “2022 A La Carte” season, started in august/sept 2021. One can place a SO in June 2021 and September 2021 because that would be one for the 2021 season and then one for the 2022 season. One cannot place a SO in September 2021 and then place another SO in June 2022 as those are both within the same “2022 season”



Got it!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Newtohermes1234

very lucky to have placed an SO ! But the color chart was much different than what is being posted! RS was not an option and neither were chèvre VC and and Nata!


----------



## duna

acrowcounted said:


> No. If you placed a SO in June 2021, then that means you placed it at the very end of the company’s global “2021 A La Carte” season. A new season, the “2022 A La Carte” season, started in august/sept 2021. One can place a SO in June 2021 and September 2021 because that would be one for the 2021 season and then one for the 2022 season. One cannot place a SO in September 2021 and then place another SO in June 2022 as those are both within the same “2022 season”



I'm a bit confused: I placed a SO in June 2021 with the colour chart for this year. The new colour chart for 2022, the one on post 8486, should already be out according to your post above, correct? I went to my local H yesterday and my SA told me next season's colour chart isn't available yet, so they don't know what colours will be offered....I'm in Europe by the way, I don't know if it's different from the US.


----------



## acrowcounted

duna said:


> I'm a bit confused: I placed a SO in June 2021 with the colour chart for this year. The new colour chart for 2022, the one on post 8486, should already be out according to your post above, correct? I went to my local H yesterday and my SA told me next season's colour chart isn't available yet, so they don't know what colours will be offered....I'm in Europe by the way, I don't know if it's different from the US.


The SO you placed in June 2021 (per your post here) used the current color chart at that time which was the 2021 color chart (where the Bordeaux that you chose was an option). Shortly after you placed your SO, that season ended. We are now in the 2022 a la carte season and the 2022 season options are shown on post 8486, page 566 (and do not include Bordeaux). We will not know anything about the next seasons offerings, 2023, until fall of 2022.

2021 season: September 2020 thru June 2021
2022 season: September 2021 thru June 2022
2023 season: September 2022 thru June 2023


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## duna

acrowcounted said:


> The SO you placed in June 2021 (per your post here) used the current color chart at that time which was the 2021 color chart (where the Bordeaux that you chose was an option). Shortly after you placed your SO, that season ended. We are now in the 2022 a la carte season and the 2022 season options are shown on post 8486, page 566 (and do not include Bordeaux). We will not know anything about the next seasons offerings, 2023, until fall of 2022.
> 
> 2021 season: September 2020 thru June 2021
> 2022 season: September 2021 thru June 2022
> 2023 season: September 2022 thru June 2023



Thanks a lot dear  : I've seen the 2022 colour chart in post 8486, what I don't undertstand is why my SA said they still don't know the colours for 2022 when, as you say, they are available since September....I guess it's just another Hermès mystery, lol!


----------



## acrowcounted

duna said:


> Thanks a lot dear  : I've seen the 2022 colour chart in post 8486, what I don't undertstand is why my SA said they still don't know the colours for 2022 when, as you say, they are available since September....I guess it's just another Hermès mystery, lol!


I’m guessing she thinks you are asking which colors will be available starting in the fall of 2022. That would technically be the “2023 season” but I could see how she would misunderstand.


----------



## acrowcounted

lavida said:


> Hey ladies, I hope you can help as the Gris Perle experts - I'm preparing to order my SO as GP Chèvre exterior and interior - so based on current rules, does that mean I need to choose a contrast stitch?  I would go for a verso contrast lining if there were paler options available. I already have bright bags, so want to subtle interior. This will be my first neutral bag and I just can't wait!!


Yes, you would have to choose a thread color that is different from the standard issued thread color for Gris Perle.


----------



## lavida

acrowcounted said:


> Yes, you would have to choose a thread color that is different from the standard issued thread color for Gris Perle.


Oh thank you for your reply - I thought so!! I will need to prepare myself before I go with some options. possibly Gris Asphalt if thats on the list. Or Natural.


----------



## lavida

Would anyone have the post number for thread options this round?


----------



## lavida

Marie2008 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I will pass my order this Saturday!!
> I finally set up my mind on Kelly 25 chèvre gris perle BUT I don’t like any of the lining! I am a very very neutral person and it is my understanding that I cannot choose GP for this verso. I could have done etoupe but it is not offered as a lining....
> 
> what do I put inside? Black? Blue indigo?
> 
> is the verso color from the flap to the bottom of the bag? If someone can show me a picture would be great!
> thanks a lot!!


Hello!! I wanted to ask if you ended up ordering your Kelly Sellier in Gris Perle, with the Verso Line ? What did u end up choosing for the contrasting stitch? I’m also hoping to keep it as neutral as possible!!


----------



## lavida

fashiongodess* said:


> I did craie on the outside and lime on the inside for my SO which is a kelly 25 sellier, still waiting to recieve it or would have posted a picture.


W
Oh Fashiongodess Craie chèvre would be my dream bag if only I had been invited for an SO in 2019/20. Since it’s 2022 I’m debating Gris Perle with lime interior. Please show us a photo when the H gods deliver!


----------



## JeanGranger

saw this from IG. Gris T is one of fav. so pretty


----------



## Marmotte

Ordered on 22nd April 2021, received at the boutique today.
Location: Switzerland

Took *6 months and 18 days.*

B25 Retourné Chèvre *Bleu Céleste*/*Orange Poppy*/Rose Gold Hardware

Will pick it up after my business trip and show pics!


----------



## jax818

So happy to share that I designed my first SO today.  I had so many options in my head before going in so I decided to let the swatches speak to me.  I didn’t want to jump on the rose Sakura band wagon but omg that color is so divine in person!  I decided on a K25 sellier in bi-color chèvre Rose Sakura/Nata with permabrass hardware and inverted stitching.  Now the wait begins…


----------



## Ana_bananas

My Chevre K25 from August 2019 has arrived. Picking up next wk!


----------



## gracecska

Just placed my SO a few days back. I went with a K25 sellier in gris tourterelle chevre and rouge H lining, tonal stitching, palladium HW. I took the Chanel double-flap as inspiration for my lining color  All that's left is to wait!


----------



## I_sts

Sorry, if it is wrong treat, but for those of you who were waiting for more than one year for SO, the price of the bag is the same as it was when you were ordering or when it arrived. Thanks


----------



## periogirl28

I_sts said:


> Sorry, if it is wrong treat, but for those of you who were waiting for more than one year for SO, the price of the bag is the same as it was when you were ordering or when it arrived. Thanks


You generally pay the current price on arrival. Paris has charged me the old price sometimes, in January. I can’t explain it. It might be because the bag was completed in December the year before.


----------



## Meta

I_sts said:


> Sorry, if it is wrong treat, but for those of you who were waiting for more than one year for SO, the price of the bag is the same as it was when you were ordering or when it arrived. Thanks


Price is current price upon SO arrival, not at the time of order.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Helventara

gracecska said:


> I took the Chanel double-flap as inspiration for my lining color


That's really clever!   I can imagine it will be beautiful.


----------



## heifer

mugenprincess said:


> My chevre mini K from Nov2020 just arrived today!  11 months



I wonder if mine will take about the same time? I ordered a MK this October - can't wait to see the final product!! I did mine in chèvre too; outside Blue Brume, inside lime with GHW.


----------



## Dame_de_Luxe

My K25 sellier in chevre just arrived last week.  I ordered in late October 2020 so it took about 12 months.  I'm based on the US.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

I am beyond happy!!! After 8 months it is finally here.  Thank you H !


----------



## JeanGranger

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I am beyond happy!!! After 8 months it is finally here.  Thank you H !


So pretty. Love it.


----------



## bagalogist

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I am beyond happy!!! After 8 months it is finally here.  Thank you H !



so pretty and unique, specs pls?


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

bagalogist said:


> so pretty and unique, specs pls?


Hello !! Thank you. 
Kelly 25 sellier
Blue du Nord/rose lipstick combination
Permabrass hardware
Mysore Chevre
Contrast stitching of selected colors


----------



## Chrismin

Gorgeous!
Where are you located ?


MrsMBunboxing said:


> I am beyond happy!!! After 8 months it is finally here.  Thank you H !


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Chrismin said:


> Gorgeous!
> Where are you located ?


USA


----------



## NW1984

gracecska said:


> Just placed my SO a few days back. I went with a K25 sellier in gris tourterelle chevre and rouge H lining, tonal stitching, palladium HW. I took the Chanel double-flap as inspiration for my lining color  All that's left is to wait!


Thats one of my dream combinations... would u have a pic if the swatches placed together ?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

gracecska said:


> Just placed my SO a few days back. I went with a K25 sellier in gris tourterelle chevre and rouge H lining, tonal stitching, palladium HW. I took the Chanel double-flap as inspiration for my lining color  All that's left is to wait!



I did something similar several years ago (K32 Gris A w/ Rouge H interior, brushed GHW). I think the gray/burgundy is timeless.


----------



## NW1984

Please excuse my drawings skills as this is purely to see how the colors would look together... I was thinking Bicolor Kelly 25 with Gris  T and  Lime with VertVertigo contrast stitch.... would love your feed back...


----------



## gracecska

BVBookshop said:


> That's really clever!   I can imagine it will be beautiful.


Thanks! I can't wait to see how it turns out.



SpicyTuna13 said:


> I did something similar several years ago (K32 Gris A w/ Rouge H interior, brushed GHW). I think the gray/burgundy is timeless.


That sounds so beautiful! It was a tough decision for me between epsom gris a vs. chevre gris t. I'm glad to hear you're still loving your bag - I agree it's a classic combination.


----------



## gracecska

NW1984 said:


> Thats one of my dream combinations... would u have a pic if the swatches placed together ?


I don't have them side by side as my store didn't have color swatches for the lining colors.
Hopefully these photos will help. On the photo with the tray, the top middle swatch is gris tourterelle and the top right is chevre rouge sellier (slightly darker and more brown than rouge H). The second photo has the gris t swatch with the rouge H-colored swatch box visible behind it.


----------



## NW1984

gracecska said:


> I don't have them side by side as my store didn't have color swatches for the lining colors.
> Hopefully these photos will help. On the photo with the tray, the top middle swatch is gris tourterelle and the top right is chevre rouge sellier (slightly darker and more brown than rouge H). The second photo has the gris t swatch with the rouge H-colored swatch box visible behind it.
> 
> View attachment 5254389
> View attachment 5254390


This is beautiful...congrats... I think Gris T is an amazing choice for a timeless bag


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## gracecska

NW1984 said:


> Please excuse my drawings skills as this is purely to see how the colors would look together... I was thinking Bicolor Kelly 25 with Gris  T and  Lime with VertVertigo contrast stitch.... would love your feed back...


Here's a combination of gris t and lime (have no idea whether it's authentic but still gives an idea): https://kabinetprive.com/shop/produ...tourterelle-chevre-with-brushed-gold-hardware


			https://cdn.kabinetprive.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/05112149/B3020HSS20LIME20GRIS20TOURTERELLE-1.jpg
		

Here's trench (which isn't too far from gris t) and vert vertigo: https://www.christies.com/en/lot/lot-6234483
This is just my taste but I feel the colors clash a bit.
The combo of gris t + rose sakura (especially in chevre) is so dreamy though  https://i.pinimg.com/736x/5e/05/46/5e054611f8843a78165fa7f2b82cbb86.jpg


----------



## NW1984

gracecska said:


> Here's a combination of gris t and lime (have no idea whether it's authentic but still gives an idea): https://kabinetprive.com/shop/produ...tourterelle-chevre-with-brushed-gold-hardware
> 
> 
> https://cdn.kabinetprive.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/11/05112149/B3020HSS20LIME20GRIS20TOURTERELLE-1.jpg
> 
> 
> Here's trench (which isn't too far from gris t) and vert vertigo: https://www.christies.com/en/lot/lot-6234483
> This is just my taste but I feel the colors clash a bit.
> The combo of gris t + rose sakura (especially in chevre) is so dreamy though  https://i.pinimg.com/736x/5e/05/46/5e054611f8843a78165fa7f2b82cbb86.jpg


My first choice is rose sakura and Gris T but I hadnt seen anything with Gris T as the main color... you just helped me make my decision , thank You


----------



## Marmotte

Picked up my SO today from April 2021

B25 Chèvre Retourné
Bleu Céleste / Orange Poppy
RGHW

So happy!


----------



## Marmotte

Finally picked my SO today!!


----------



## lilmermaid264

Marmotte said:


> Picked up my SO today from April 2021
> 
> B25 Chèvre Retourné
> Bleu Céleste / Orange Poppy
> RGHW
> 
> So happy!
> 
> View attachment 5254950
> View attachment 5254951
> View attachment 5254952
> View attachment 5254953


Omg.. she is beautiful! Enjoy!!


----------



## MightyBigRed

Marmotte said:


> Finally picked my SO today!!
> View attachment 5254961
> View attachment 5254962
> View attachment 5254963
> View attachment 5254964


Gorgeous bag and gorgeous cat. Love a blue and pink combination and a tabby.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

Marmotte said:


> Finally picked my SO today!!
> View attachment 5254961
> View attachment 5254962
> View attachment 5254963
> View attachment 5254964


Beautiful!!!


----------



## kath00

Hello all,

Quick question.  I got my SO this week (hurrayyyy only 6-7 months wait) but my clochette is one color only.  I ordered a bi-color (Raising/GP) but my clochette doesn't have any GP in it on the inside?  Is this a new thing?  I know when I placed my SO this time, I was very limited in the options of what to do with each color.  My SA said they wanted the process simplified due to CLOVID but I was wondering if they just made an error with my clochette?  Thanks!  Kato


----------



## JeanGranger

Marmotte said:


> Picked up my SO today from April 2021
> 
> B25 Chèvre Retourné
> Bleu Céleste / Orange Poppy
> RGHW
> 
> So happy!
> 
> View attachment 5254950
> View attachment 5254951
> View attachment 5254952
> View attachment 5254953


Love everything about this bag!


----------



## steffysstyle

7 months. My special order was received in Paris on the 18th of March 2021 and on the 18th of October my SA informed me that my bag was ready for pick up.


----------



## kath00

Hello all,

Quick question. I got my SO this week (hurrayyyy only 6-7 months wait) but my clochette is one color only. I ordered a bi-color (Raising/GP) but my clochette doesn't have any GP in it on the inside? Is this a new thing? I know when I placed my SO this time, I was very limited in the options of what to do with each color. My SA said they wanted the process simplified due to CLOVID but I was wondering if they just made an error with my clochette? Thanks! Kato


----------



## ShadowComet

You guys are right. Rose Gold is not an option for Kelly. My SA just called asking me if I want to change it to permabrass. I said yes. Also, my choice of stitching is Rose Sakura is not accepted. I have to change it to Gris Perle. Now the wait begins.


----------



## JadeFor3st

My SO placed on March 30th arrived in less than 8 months. Whereas my very first SO took over three years to arrive!
This is a Kelly 25 Multico Vert Vertigo/Bleu Electrique in Chevre with brushed GHW and inverted stitching.


----------



## JadeFor3st

I believe I posted this somewhere before but I can’t remember where. Since a few here are thinking of Rose Sakura, I wanted to share a picture here. It was an SO I placed in 2015 and picked up in 2016. Birkin 25 RS and Gris Pearl in Chevre with brushed GHW.


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

JadeFor3st said:


> I believe I posted this somewhere before but I can’t remember where. Since a few here are thinking of Rose Sakura, I wanted to share a picture here. It was an SO I placed in 2015 and picked up in 2016. Birkin 25 RS and Gris Pearl in Chevre with brushed GHW.
> 
> View attachment 5262138


That is such a lovely combination ! Too bad that they changed the SO process and we are no longer allowed to just have the piping in a different color.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## JadeFor3st

kath00 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Quick question. I got my SO this week (hurrayyyy only 6-7 months wait) but my clochette is one color only. I ordered a bi-color (Raising/GP) but my clochette doesn't have any GP in it on the inside? Is this a new thing? I know when I placed my SO this time, I was very limited in the options of what to do with each color. My SA said they wanted the process simplified due to CLOVID but I was wondering if they just made an error with my clochette? Thanks! Kato



I just checked mine; it has two colors.


----------



## Chrismin

JadeFor3st said:


> My SO placed on March 30th arrived in less than 8 months. Whereas my very first SO took over three years to arrive!
> This is a Kelly 25 Multico Vert Vertigo/Bleu Electrique in Chevre with brushed GHW and inverted stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5262046


such a great combo!
congrats!


----------



## JadeFor3st

Chrismin said:


> such a great combo!
> congrats!



Thank you, Chrismin!


----------



## susanq

Banthrews said:


> What's the longest anyone has waited for their SO? I placed one back in the spring 2019 season and it still has yet to arrive. Maybe once I give up hope, it will magically appear! Don't get me wrong, it's wonderful to see reveals of SO's being fulfilled in less than a year, but I find my situation comically classic H in that there are no rules


I have been waiting since May 2018. It's still in the system and every few months my SA and store manager check. It's a kelly 25 sellier in swift. *sigh.


----------



## acrowcounted

susanq said:


> I have been waiting since May 2018. It's still in the system and every few months my SA and store manager check. It's a kelly 25 sellier in swift. *sigh.


Hmm I don’t believe a K25 in sellier Swift was ever actually a valid option. I’m not sure why they’ve waited so long already but I do strongly expect they will eventually kick this order back to the store/cancel it.


----------



## susanq

acrowcounted said:


> Hmm I don’t believe a K25 in sellier Swift was ever actually a valid option. I’m not sure why they’ve waited so long already but I do strongly expect they will eventually kick this order back to the store/cancel it.


That's so upsetting. I had originally put it in with I think chevre and a month after my apt was told they'd only do swift. It was supposed to be a k25 sellier in blue paon and vert fonce with brushed palladium. My store has 2 bags outstanding from 2018 both being k25.


----------



## Bagzzonly

Banthrews said:


> What's the longest anyone has waited for their SO? I placed one back in the spring 2019 season and it still has yet to arrive. Maybe once I give up hope, it will magically appear! Don't get me wrong, it's wonderful to see reveals of SO's being fulfilled in less than a year, but I find my situation comically classic H in that there are no rules



I have one from April 2017 and another April 2018, both Kelly Pochettes in Togo.  Still holding on to that glimmer of hope they'll miraculously arrive one faithful day... sigh.....


----------



## feifei123

quick question. My SA recently transferred from Wall st boutique to Madison boutique and I placed a special order earlier this year at Wall st. I'm wondering who would call me when this so arrives, the wall st manager or my SA? I asked my SA, and my SA hinted I should visit the wall st boutique manager and say hi and ask about the so. I'm just worried since I moved to Madison with my SA. Thanks to anyone who could answer my concern.


----------



## acrowcounted

feifei123 said:


> quick question. My SA recently transferred from Wall st boutique to Madison boutique and I placed a special order earlier this year at Wall st. I'm wondering who would call me when this so arrives, the wall st manager or my SA? I asked my SA, and my SA hinted I should visit the wall st boutique manager and say hi and ask about the so. I'm just worried since I moved to Madison with my SA. Thanks to anyone who could answer my concern.


The bag will arrive to the original store with your client number on it. When the SM scans in the delivery, it will pop up with your name and someone will call you to come collect it.


----------



## boo1689

Marmotte said:


> Finally picked my SO today!!
> View attachment 5254961
> View attachment 5254962
> View attachment 5254963
> View attachment 5254964


This is such a happy combo~ Celeste is so dreamy and orange poppy is so chic! Congrats and enjoy this baby in the best of health!!


----------



## boo1689

JadeFor3st said:


> My SO placed on March 30th arrived in less than 8 months. Whereas my very first SO took over three years to arrive!
> This is a Kelly 25 Multico Vert Vertigo/Bleu Electrique in Chevre with brushed GHW and inverted stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5262046


Deareast JadeFor3st~~ This is soooo stunning!! Reminds me of a beautiful peacock~~ Sooo happy for you! Can't wait to have a play date with this baby!!


----------



## boboxu

wonger1024 said:


> I have one from April 2017 and another April 2018, both Kelly Pochettes in Togo.  Still holding on to that glimmer of hope they'll miraculously arrive one faithful day... sigh.....


You might want to check with the store because I don’t think it’s even an option to order at the first place  and if they are not, maybe it’s still time for you to place a replacement (or 2)


----------



## boboxu

susanq said:


> That's so upsetting. I had originally put it in with I think chevre and a month after my apt was told they'd only do swift. It was supposed to be a k25 sellier in blue paon and vert fonce with brushed palladium. My store has 2 bags outstanding from 2018 both being k25.


I’ve not seen swift sellier kelly is an option to do special order. Maybe ask them to let you do a replacement?  It’s been a very long time, my longest one was 18 months.


----------



## Meta

boboxu said:


> You might want to check with the store because I don’t think it’s even an option to order at the first place  and if they are not, maybe it’s still time for you to place a replacement (or 2)


Togo Kelly Pochette was an option back then, as was Epsom.


----------



## Bagzzonly

Meta said:


> Togo Kelly Pochette was an option back then, as was Epsom.



You're absolutely correct!  

Any chance anyone else placed a KP SO in Togo and had it arrived..??! It's technically a togo sellier, and I believe not all artisans are keen to creating them.  I have seen one, maybe two, on a reseller's site couple years back... sigh....


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## boboxu

Meta said:


> Togo Kelly Pochette was an option back then, as was Epsom.


Thanks for your info, then I’ve not seen one ever, only kelly sellier in Togo, for the epsom Pochette, I do have one, but not special order just a regular purchase in color rose confetti. But I’ve seen SO kelly Pochette in epsom.


----------



## olibelli

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I am beyond happy!!! After 8 months it is finally here.  Thank you H !


Do you have more photos? Would love to see!


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

My first SO arrived after 1 year and 2 weeks. K28 Chèvre in Raisin/Anamone Permabrass HW. I’m so in love and so ready to place my next SO!


----------



## BirkinLover77

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My first SO arrived after 1 year and 2 weeks. K28 Chèvre in Raisin/Anamone Permabrass HW. I’m so in love and so ready to place my next SO!
> 
> View attachment 5268819
> View attachment 5268820


Beautiful combo SO! Congratulations


----------



## JeanGranger

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My first SO arrived after 1 year and 2 weeks. K28 Chèvre in Raisin/Anamone Permabrass HW. I’m so in love and so ready to place my next SO!
> 
> View attachment 5268819
> View attachment 5268820


Beautiful


----------



## jenngu

OuiCestLaVie said:


> My first SO arrived after 1 year and 2 weeks. K28 Chèvre in Raisin/Anamone Permabrass HW. I’m so in love and so ready to place my next SO!
> 
> View attachment 5268819
> View attachment 5268820


Just in time for Christmas! It’s such a beautiful combination!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Otis31

My special order arrived in 8 months this year! B30 in chèvre. Happy Holidays indeed!


----------



## Helventara

From a Swiss store: 6.5 months!  My miracle baby is here


----------



## Notorious Pink

I don’t think I’m really adding to the conversation here, but for anyone who may want to read it, here is my update on the Special Order Guide.

I will be making changes/additions in the coming weeks - specifically we are working on adding a hidden page I can link to with a photo of each bag, because most people don’t know what all of the bag options are, but adding a photo of each would make the article significantly longer and it’s very long already. 

If anyone has any suggestions or corrections, please let me know, it’s easy enough for me to make changes, and I want it to be as complete and accurate as possible. I do link to this thread in the article.









						The 2021 Guide to Hermès Special Orders - PurseBlog
					

The many options for placing a coveted Hermès Special Order and be a little overwhelming.




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## carmen56

Thanks for posting the 2021 guide, it was very interesting to read.  I don't own any Hermes bags and am never likely to, unless I have a major lotto win!  My head spun at the process one has to go through to get an SO, and all the choices one is presented with in regard to colour, hardware, stitching etc.  I just wonder if there is too much choice?


----------



## acrowcounted

carmen56 said:


> Thanks for posting the 2021 guide, it was very interesting to read.  I don't own any Hermes bags and am never likely to, unless I have a major lotto win!  My head spun at the process one has to go through to get an SO, and all the choices one is presented with in regard to colour, hardware, stitching etc.  I just wonder if there is too much choice?


By the time you get a SO, you are likely to have a decent understanding of which bags and sizes you prefer, as well as what is missing from your collection. Within those confines, there is often too little choice from a practical standpoint, imo, and the options (menu) seem to get narrow each year.


----------



## Notorious Pink

acrowcounted said:


> By the time you get a SO, you are likely to have a decent understanding of which bags and sizes you prefer, as well as what is missing from your collection. Within those confines, there is often too little choice from a practical standpoint, imo, and the options (menu) seem to get narrow each year.



I agree. I actually find the list of possible bags rather overwhelming. I mean - is anyone really going to use their SO offer to order a Cabavertige (which I admit I actually had to look up)? I like more options (the Kelly Depeches Pouch is perpetually calling me) but this did seem kind of like, perhaps, a bit too many. I think a return to more SO options (how about all the hardware choices for every bag?)  but less bag designs would be helpful.


----------



## acrowcounted

Notorious Pink said:


> I agree. I actually find the list of possible bags rather overwhelming. I mean - is anyone really going to use their SO offer to order a Cabavertige (which I admit I actually had to look up)? I like more options (the Kelly Depeches Pouch is perpetually calling me) but this did seem kind of like, perhaps, a bit too many. I think a return to more SO options (how about all the hardware choices for every bag?)  but less bag designs would be helpful.


I would never advocate for less choice. If one wants to order a personalized cabavertige, more power to them. Historically, SO is supposed to be an honor bestowed onto favored long term clients. These types likely already have a robust collection of quota bags and perhaps even appreciate the other fine models that Hermes has to offer and would prefer to order a customized bolide or a depeche, or even a cabavertige, over a Birkin and good for them! If no one ends up ordering them, no harm done.


----------



## vivs_1229

She’s here! This one took about 9 months. My SA put in the order mid March 2021. K25 bi-color black and etain with ghw.


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

olibelli said:


> Do you have more photos? Would love to see!


Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## duna

carmen56 said:


> Thanks for posting the 2021 guide, it was very interesting to read.  I don't own any Hermes bags and am never likely to, unless I have a major lotto win!  My head spun at the process one has to go through to get an SO, and all the choices one is presented with in regard to colour, hardware, stitching etc.  I just wonder if there is too much choice?



I honestly find the amount of choice there is lately for SOs very limited. Until some years ago you could choose almost anything as far as leathers and colours were concerned, then you just had to wait for Paris to accept or decline your order. I managed to order pretty much all I wanted, while now I find it very annoying that you have certain colours only in one or two leathers, you can't SO a solid colour bag, there are all sorts of limitations.....The fun of a SO was that it really was Special, now, not any more!


----------



## JeanGranger

vivs_1229 said:


> She’s here! This one took about 9 months. My SA put in the order mid March 2021. K25 bi-color black and etain with ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270895


She’s stunning


----------



## Helventara

K32 rouge du coeur and noir in Togo with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## luvHermes2

Just picked up my SO placed April of this year! Only took 8 months


----------



## Styleanyone

I ordered constance elan back in 2018, still waiting for it........... I have no idea when will I get it. Last time I checked a few months ago, hasn't cancelled, still on order.


----------



## sad16480

Notorious Pink said:


> I don’t think I’m really adding to the conversation here, but for anyone who may want to read it, here is my update on the Special Order Guide.
> 
> I will be making changes/additions in the coming weeks - specifically we are working on adding a hidden page I can link to with a photo of each bag, because most people don’t know what all of the bag options are, but adding a photo of each would make the article significantly longer and it’s very long already.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions or corrections, please let me know, it’s easy enough for me to make changes, and I want it to be as complete and accurate as possible. I do link to this thread in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2021 Guide to Hermès Special Orders - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> The many options for placing a coveted Hermès Special Order and be a little overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


This is great! I am placing my SO tomorrow, so this was perfect!


----------



## chocciebiccie

My first attempted SO was sent back by Paris so I had another shot and did a complete re-do! Was so fun both times and my SA is the kindest and most patient....


----------



## periogirl28

duna said:


> I honestly find the amount of choice there is lately for SOs very limited. Until some years ago you could choose almost anything as far as leathers and colours were concerned, then you just had to wait for Paris to accept or decline your order. I managed to order pretty much all I wanted, while now I find it very annoying that you have certain colours only in one or two leathers, you can't SO a solid colour bag, there are all sorts of limitations.....The fun of a SO was that it really was Special, now, not any more!


I agree. The SO question asked then, was the same as the one my SAs ask me now, at the start of my appointments - “Dit moi…”


----------



## jenngu

Notorious Pink said:


> I don’t think I’m really adding to the conversation here, but for anyone who may want to read it, here is my update on the Special Order Guide.
> 
> I will be making changes/additions in the coming weeks - specifically we are working on adding a hidden page I can link to with a photo of each bag, because most people don’t know what all of the bag options are, but adding a photo of each would make the article significantly longer and it’s very long already.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions or corrections, please let me know, it’s easy enough for me to make changes, and I want it to be as complete and accurate as possible. I do link to this thread in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2021 Guide to Hermès Special Orders - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> The many options for placing a coveted Hermès Special Order and be a little overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


This is the best most comprehensive guide I have ever read!!  Thank you for your continual contribution to the community.  Amazing how everything is addressed in your guide!!!


----------



## demicouture

Eager to know what will be the new colours...


----------



## acrowcounted

demicouture said:


> Eager to know what will be the new colours...


New colors aren’t due until august/September.


----------



## demicouture

acrowcounted said:


> New colors aren’t due until august/September.



Oh I had no idea... I thought January would come with some new colours... I guess there is hope after all I can get a vert criquet then


----------



## La Bella Figura

On a recent visit to Hermes around Thanksgiving, my SA told me she could offer me the chance to do my first SO after Jan/in the coming spring, and she gave me a sneak peek of the color sheet "Colorama 2022" which was the same as has been reported here by the brilliant @Notorious Pink --which included my dream color Vert Criquet. But she also said she'd have to check with her store manager before we could schedule the SO appointment, so it didn't feel like a done deal. For those more experienced, do you think it's likely I will get a SO, since she went so far as to show me the sheet, even let me take a pic of it, and she is a senior SA? Or do you think I need to follow up with her about it? I never want to be a pest, but I do really love the colors being offered this current season and would love to do my SO while they are still available.


----------



## acrowcounted

La Bella Figura said:


> On a recent visit to Hermes around Thanksgiving, my SA told me she could offer me the chance to do my first SO after Jan/in the coming spring, and she gave me a sneak peek of the color sheet "Colorama 2022" which was the same as has been reported here by the brilliant @Notorious Pink --which included my dream color Vert Criquet. But she also said she'd have to check with her store manager before we could schedule the SO appointment, so it didn't feel like a done deal. For those more experienced, do you think it's likely I will get a SO, since she went so far as to show me the sheet, even let me take a pic of it, and she is a senior SA? Or do you think I need to follow up with her about it? I never want to be a pest, but I do really love the colors being offered this current season and would love to do my SO while they are still available.


It’s rather frustrating to have users helpfully share intel on this thread and then have credit be taken elsewhere so I must point out that @circusfairy* was actually the originator of the SO chart this year, as posted here.

As for your conversation with your SA, it sounds promising and that she’s got you in mind, however these decisions do require management approval. The SO window will remain open until at least May, so there really is no rush. I would hesitate to pester the SA about it until closer to that deadline.


----------



## La Bella Figura

acrowcounted said:


> It’s rather frustrating to have users helpfully share intel on this thread and then have credit be taken elsewhere so I must point out that @circusfairy* was actually the originator of the SO chart this year, as posted here.
> 
> As for your conversation with your SA, it sounds promising and that she’s got you in mind, however these decisions do require management approval. The SO window will remain open until at least May, so there really is no rush. I would hesitate to pester the SA about it until closer to that deadline.


Sorry for the mistake in attribution, credit to @circusfairy for the chart post, and thank you for your advice. I'm brand new on here and will get the hang of the forums soon. Grateful for all of your collective wisdom.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

La Bella Figura said:


> Sorry for the mistake in attribution, credit to @circusfairy for the chart post, and thank you for your advice. I'm brand new on here and will get the hang of the forums soon. Grateful for all of your collective wisdom.


No worries. There’s a ton of information here gathered from working together as a forum and building from others’ experiences so welcome and good luck with your SO selections.


----------



## Marie2008

Hi there.

I placed a SO last may.
Generally speaking, do we have to wait to receive a SO before placing the next one? 
I know my SA has me in mind for 2022 but i don’t know if I should wait to have my bag before requesting officially the next one? Thanks ladies!


----------



## jaunetogo

Hi everyone, looking forward to my first SO appointment but curious if anyone has done the casaque colour block option? Would love to hear anyone's experience


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Marie2008 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I placed a SO last may.
> Generally speaking, do we have to wait to receive a SO before placing the next one?
> I know my SA has me in mind for 2022 but i don’t know if I should wait to have my bag before requesting officially the next one? Thanks ladies!



This is store/SM dependent. You are best to ask your SA.


----------



## Miss Portofino

Hi all,
Anyone know when is next SO will be available? I spoke with my sa last 2 days about it and she said possibly January 2022 but not confirm. Any intel much appreciated
Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

Miss Portofino said:


> Hi all,
> Anyone know when is next SO will be available? I spoke with my sa last 2 days about it and she said possibly January 2022 but not confirm. Any intel much appreciated
> Thanks


SO is ongoing. It’s store by store as to when the specific SM will make offers and release spots at their specific store.


----------



## parisallyouneed

Notorious Pink said:


> I don’t think I’m really adding to the conversation here, but for anyone who may want to read it, here is my update on the Special Order Guide.
> 
> I will be making changes/additions in the coming weeks - specifically we are working on adding a hidden page I can link to with a photo of each bag, because most people don’t know what all of the bag options are, but adding a photo of each would make the article significantly longer and it’s very long already.
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions or corrections, please let me know, it’s easy enough for me to make changes, and I want it to be as complete and accurate as possible. I do link to this thread in the article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2021 Guide to Hermès Special Orders - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> The many options for placing a coveted Hermès Special Order and be a little overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com



Thanks for the guide, it is very helpful indeed. I placed an order recently  for a multico B35 in Gris Etain/Vert Rousseau. But I don't have a visibility on the inside color. Will it be chosen by Hermes ? thank you in advance for your answer


----------



## acrowcounted

parisallyouneed said:


> Thanks for the guide, it is very helpful indeed. I placed an order recently  for a multico B35 in Gris Etain/Vert Rousseau. But I don't have a visibility on the inside color. Will it be chosen by Hermes ? thank you in advance for your answer


Multico for a birkin uses color 1 for the front and back panels and color 2 for the sides, handles, sangles, and interior.


----------



## parisallyouneed

acrowcounted said:


> Multico for a birkin uses color 1 for the front and back panels and color 2 for the sides, handles, sangles, and interior.


thank you, since Vert rousseau wasn't listed for the interior I wasn't sure.


----------



## acrowcounted

parisallyouneed said:


> thank you, since Vert rousseau wasn't listed for the interior I wasn't sure.


Interior color list is applicable *ONLY* for the Verso model.


----------



## fashiongodess*

lavida said:


> W
> Oh Fashiongodess Craie chèvre would be my dream bag if only I had been invited for an SO in 2019/20. Since it’s 2022 I’m debating Gris Perle with lime interior. Please show us a photo when the H gods deliver!


its actually in epsom as my SA said chevre was only available in retourne but anyways im desperately waiting for it, wonder how much longer


----------



## Marylu1991

Hi all, I am in a delimma to choose my next SO bags - I have previously placed 2 SOs for B30 (one is Togo, one is Epsom). Besdies, in my collection, I have B30 togo Etoupe, and K25 togo Noir. I am thinking a B25 or mini Kelly II as I do not have those in my collection, not Sellier bag, with all of them are Retourne. To be honest, I would still want to go for a K25 bag as I do think a Sellier Kelly made in Chevre Mysore is the best for holding the bag structure, however, I do have one K25 already and Mysore is always the type of the leather I would feel regret I did not place for my previous SOs.

My main concern for B25 is the handle and also can only be made in retourne style which I am a bit worried about it can not hold the shape when making it using Chevre Mysore, and obviously in the winter time, it probably can only hold in hand. Although Mini Kelly is really popular and very difficult to get, also holding a good value for reseller although I do not plan to sell it lol the volume is my concern as it literally cannot allow anything to put in but I do love how it looks like when wearing cross-body.

Which ONE I should get? A mini Kelly, K25 or B25?

I would appreaciate your advice xxx

Wish you all a happy and healthy New Year!


----------



## Notorious Pink

fashiongodess* said:


> its actually in epsom as my SA said chevre was only available in retourne but anyways im desperately waiting for it, wonder how much longer


Wait, what? Chevre is only available in Sellier, not Retourne.


----------



## LOA24

Notorious Pink said:


> Wait, what? Chevre is only available in Sellier, not Retourne.


Yes Sellier only for the Kelly, Retourne only for the Birkin


----------



## QuelleFromage

lovemylife15 said:


> Yes Sellier only for the Kelly, Retourne only for the Birkin


and @fashiongodess* said their order is a K25.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

Marylu1991 said:


> Hi all, I am in a delimma to choose my next SO bags - I have previously placed 2 SOs for B30 (one is Togo, one is Epsom). Besdies, in my collection, I have B30 togo Etoupe, and K25 togo Noir. I am thinking a B25 or mini Kelly II as I do not have those in my collection, not Sellier bag, with all of them are Retourne. To be honest, I would still want to go for a K25 bag as I do think a Sellier Kelly made in Chevre Mysore is the best for holding the bag structure, however, I do have one K25 already and Mysore is always the type of the leather I would feel regret I did not place for my previous SOs.
> 
> My main concern for B25 is the handle and also can only be made in retourne style which I am a bit worried about it can not hold the shape when making it using Chevre Mysore, and obviously in the winter time, it probably can only hold in hand. Although Mini Kelly is really popular and very difficult to get, also holding a good value for reseller although I do not plan to sell it lol the volume is my concern as it literally cannot allow anything to put in but I do love how it looks like when wearing cross-body.
> 
> Which ONE I should get? A mini Kelly, K25 or B25?
> 
> I would appreaciate your advice xxx
> 
> Wish you all a happy and healthy New Year!


Well, you have a K25 and like it whereas you're unsure about the B25 (I'm with you on the handles being short and hand/wrist carry); you don't have a sellier bag; you don't have a chèvre bag; and chèvre sellier K25 is SO-only (99%, there are rare push offers etc)....if I were you I'd do a sellier K25. It's still one of the hardest bags to find at retail and holds much more than the mini Kelly. I LOVE mini Kellys but there's not much they do that a K25 can't fill in for. 

HTH


----------



## Marylu1991

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, you have a K25 and like it whereas you're unsure about the B25 (I'm with you on the handles being short and hand/wrist carry); you don't have a sellier bag; you don't have a chèvre bag; and chèvre sellier K25 is SO-only (99%, there are rare push offers etc)....if I were you I'd do a sellier K25. It's still one of the hardest bags to find at retail and holds much more than the mini Kelly. I LOVE mini Kellys but there's not much they do that a K25 can't fill in for.
> 
> HTH


Many thanks for your kind reply. Yes, I think I should go for a K25 Sellier Chevre as I donot have it and at the same time I am really being concerned about how much a cute mini Kelly can hold and also annoyed the short handle of B25 although it is really small and cute as I tried one B25 'display only' bag in the store in the past    Thanks for your advice  I really appreaciate it. Happy New Year!


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

Marylu1991 said:


> Which ONE I should get? A mini Kelly, K25 or B25?



Mini K is TINY. I didn't realize how tiny until I saw one in real life. It can barely hold lipstick & credit card. Most mobile phones are bigger than it
I would order K25/28 in Chevre


----------



## jenngu

If you want a practical bag with great capacity for everyday items that will diversify your collection, I would consider B25 in Chèvre.  The bag will hold its structure with this leather.  

If you really value having the versatility of a strap go for K25 in Chèvre.  Mini Kelly is so adorable but very limited capacity only for days you can be without your everything items.

Good luck creating something special to you!!


----------



## FashionistaSista

AjT said:


> Hi, did anyone place a SO at Palo Alto boutique recently?


Last month I saw two people doing special orders at Palo Alto on a weekend.


----------



## Marylu1991

jenngu said:


> If you want a practical bag with great capacity for everyday items that will diversify your collection, I would consider B25 in Chèvre.  The bag will hold its structure with this leather.
> 
> If you really value having the versatility of a strap go for K25 in Chèvre.  Mini Kelly is so adorable but very limited capacity only for days you can be without your everything items.
> 
> Good luck creating something special to you!!



Many thanks for your advice, I would think to go for a K25 Sellier as I love to have 'hands-free' lol 




Hanna Flaneur said:


> Mini K is TINY. I didn't realize how tiny until I saw one in real life. It can barely hold lipstick & credit card. Most mobile phones are bigger than it
> I would order K25/28 in Chevre



Thinking of K25  Thanks for the advice xxx


----------



## myfavouritecolourisorange

Hello, I am not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but when do SA's typically ask if you would like to do a special order.  I've been shopping at Hermes for a little more than 4 years and am crossing my fingers that my SA will ask me. TIA!


----------



## periogirl28

myfavouritecolourisorange said:


> Hello, I am not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but when do SA's typically ask if you would like to do a special order.  I've been shopping at Hermes for a little more than 4 years and am crossing my fingers that my SA will ask me. TIA!


SOs are typically by invitation. Seeing as it’s been 4 years, it might be a little better for you to say, “I would love to do a special order when possible, as it is my dream to have a Verso mini Roulis (which one one else would have) with these colours  and this hardware to match that dress and shoes I bought with you.” And then just leave it.


----------



## Hanna Flaneur

myfavouritecolourisorange said:


> Hello, I am not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but when do SA's typically ask if you would like to do a special order.  I've been shopping at Hermes for a little more than 4 years and am crossing my fingers that my SA will ask me. TIA!


Contrary to popular belief not every client is interested in a SO, so you should definitely indicate to your SA that you would like one.


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

periogirl28 said:


> SOs are typically by invitation. Seeing as it’s been 4 years, it might be a little better for you to say, “I would love to do a special order when possible, as it is my dream to have a Verso mini Roulis (which one one else would have) with these colours  and this hardware to match that dress and shoes I bought with you.” And then just leave it.


I’m going to try this too….been waiting a long time and never really hinted it to my SA.


----------



## myfavouritecolourisorange

periogirl28 said:


> SOs are typically by invitation. Seeing as it’s been 4 years, it might be a little better for you to say, “I would love to do a special order when possible, as it is my dream to have a Verso mini Roulis (which one one else would have) with these colours  and this hardware to match that dress and shoes I bought with you.” And then just leave it.


Thank you so much for your advice!


----------



## periogirl28

myfavouritecolourisorange said:


> Thank you so much for your advice!


Good luck!


----------



## myfavouritecolourisorange

Hanna Flaneur said:


> Contrary to popular belief not every client is interested in a SO, so you should definitely indicate to your SA that you would like one.


Thank you. I don’t know why I thought they would have to ask you and telling them you wound like one was “wrong”, like they’d take offense.


----------



## alaustsen

Sorry if this has been asked, but does anyone know when special orders can be placed at FSH? I was offered one in October but wasn’t sure what I wanted so I took a k25 noir PHW instead. But now I know exactly what I would order and I would love to place a SO next time I’m in Paris. Are ordered open in February? Do I need to wait until March? Thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

alaustsen said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, but does anyone know when special orders can be placed at FSH? I was offered one in October but wasn’t sure what I wanted so I took a k25 noir PHW instead. But now I know exactly what I would order and I would love to place a SO next time I’m in Paris. Are ordered open in February? Do I need to wait until March? Thank you!


They are open currently through at least may, and perhaps even year round for the right client at FSH. However, it sounds like you declined the opportunity and would thus need a new invitation which is far from guaranteed. Good luck!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Marie2008

acrowcounted said:


> They are open currently through at least may, and perhaps even year round for the right client at FSH. However, it sounds like you declined the opportunity and would thus need a new invitation which is far from guaranteed. Good luck!


I met an SA in FSH in November but no bag was available. She gave me an appointment in March. She told me no guarantee on the stock in March but SO are also an option! I was very surprised as it was the first time I met her. I asked more details but she told me “we will discuss that in March”. Is it common to offer SO to non regular clients In FSH?


----------



## acrowcounted

Marie2008 said:


> I met an SA in FSH in November but no bag was available. She gave me an appointment in March. She told me no guarantee on the stock in March but SO are also an option! I was very surprised as it was the first time I met her. I asked more details but she told me “we will discuss that in March”. Is it common to offer SO to non regular clients In FSH?


Not “common” but not unheard of either. Could also just be puffing. It’s so hard to tell with Hermes SAs these days. Hopefully she comes through for you.


----------



## myfavouritecolourisorange

acrowcounted said:


> They are open currently through at least may, and perhaps even year round for the right client at FSH. However, it sounds like you declined the opportunity and would thus need a new invitation which is far from guaranteed. Good luck!


Are special orders placed year around then? I thought it was twice a year -  Once in January and once in July?  TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

myfavouritecolourisorange said:


> Are special orders placed year around then? I thought it was twice a year -  Once in January and once in July?  TIA!


Special Order season now runs approximately end of August thru May. FSH dances to its own tune.


----------



## Marie2008

acrowcounted said:


> Not “common” but not unheard of either. Could also just be puffing. It’s so hard to tell with Hermes SAs these days. Hopefully she comes through for you.


True!


----------



## Muffin_Top

Marie2008 said:


> I met an SA in FSH in November but no bag was available. She gave me an appointment in March. She told me no guarantee on the stock in March but SO are also an option! I was very surprised as it was the first time I met her. I asked more details but she told me “we will discuss that in March”. Is it common to offer SO to non regular clients In FSH?


It happened to me a year ago. I do shop in the 3 Paris boutiques and I'm far from being a big fish !
I declined a B and the SA offered me to do a SO right there on the spot.
(My bag hasn't arrived yet)


----------



## westcoastgal

Regarding the “can’t order a regular-looking bag” rule for SO, if I do a contrast stitch (like mauve sylvestre) on rose sakura (for example) is this enough of a contrast to meet the rule? Not sure I can place a SO this time, but want to be prepared.

Regarding permabrass hardware, does anyone know the color of the Hermès stamp that goes above it? A gold-coloured stamp is used for gold and rose gold hardware, palladium for palladium hardware, but wondering about permabrass, and if it matches. (The gold stamp above the rose gold hardware on a black bag sort of really bothered me when I saw it on a black bag because it did not match the hardware exactly.) Thanks.


----------



## periogirl28

westcoastgal said:


> Regarding the “can’t order a regular-looking bag” rule for SO, if I do a contrast stitch (like mauve sylvestre) on rose sakura (for example) is this enough of a contrast to meet the rule? Not sure I can place a SO this time, but want to be prepared.
> 
> Regarding permabrass hardware, does anyone know the color of the Hermès stamp that goes above it? A gold-coloured stamp is used for gold and rose gold hardware, palladium for palladium hardware, but wondering about permabrass, and if it matches. (The gold stamp above the rose gold hardware on a black bag sort of really bothered me when I saw it on a black bag because it did not match the hardware exactly.) Thanks.


On my Permabrass bags it looks like gold stamps to me.


----------



## westcoastgal

periogirl28 said:


> On my Permabrass bags it looks like gold stamps to me.


Thank you for helping me!


----------



## QuelleFromage

westcoastgal said:


> Regarding the “can’t order a regular-looking bag” rule for SO, if I do a contrast stitch (like mauve sylvestre) on rose sakura (for example) is this enough of a contrast to meet the rule? Not sure I can place a SO this time, but want to be prepared.
> 
> Regarding permabrass hardware, does anyone know the color of the Hermès stamp that goes above it? A gold-coloured stamp is used for gold and rose gold hardware, palladium for palladium hardware, but wondering about permabrass, and if it matches. (The gold stamp above the rose gold hardware on a black bag sort of really bothered me when I saw it on a black bag because it did not match the hardware exactly.) Thanks.


On a single-color bag: technically these are not allowed, but some clients are still doing them - same way some folks can order "off menu" for a la carte. The way around it, otherwise, is to do a verso with two colors that are very similar. Then your stitch can be tonal or contrast. It's actually a nice effect, very subtle.

Permabrass HW bags have gold stamping. It looks fine to me, but it does bother me a little on rose gold HW bags.


----------



## westcoastgal

QuelleFromage said:


> On a single-color bag: technically these are not allowed, but some clients are still doing them - same way some folks can order "off menu" for a la carte. The way around it, otherwise, is to do a verso with two colors that are very similar. Then your stitch can be tonal or contrast. It's actually a nice effect, very subtle.
> 
> Permabrass HW bags have gold stamping. It looks fine to me, but it does bother me a little on rose gold HW bags.


Great advice to consider doing a verso with similar colors. I still haven’t done contrast stitch but am thinking about it as a subtle design element. Permabrass hardware sounds like it works well with the gold stamp in terms of color similarity. Thank you for the input!


----------



## heifer

QuelleFromage said:


> On a single-color bag: technically these are not allowed, but some clients are still doing them - same way some folks can order "off menu" for a la carte. The way around it, otherwise, is to do a verso with two colors that are very similar. Then your stitch can be tonal or contrast. It's actually a nice effect, very subtle.
> 
> Permabrass HW bags have gold stamping. It looks fine to me, but it does bother me a little on rose gold HW bags.



I feel the same when I see RGHW with gold stamping. My friend got a B25 in black with RGHW and that gold stamp would really bother me if it was my bag..


----------



## lemonlime46

For SO, is there limitations on what hardware you can get for the Birkin Sellier? e.g. thinking rghw or permabrass


----------



## allure244

xwendzx said:


> For SO, is there limitations on what hardware you can get for the Birkin Sellier? e.g. thinking rghw or permabrass


You can pick any of the hardware options for Birkin sellier - phw, ghw, rghw, Permabrass, brushed phw, brushed ghw.


----------



## Hermeaddict

Mini kelly II autruch gris asphalt, rose poupre inside permabrass 6 months 10 days


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nashpoo

Does anyone have a picture of the thread options?


----------



## sf_newyorker

nashpoo said:


> Does anyone have a picture of the thread options?


A clearer picture was posted in this thread but I forget what post number. However, I do have the following pic that may help a bit:


----------



## nashpoo

sf_newyorker said:


> A clearer picture was posted in this thread but I forget what post number. However, I do have the following pic that may help a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5295352


Thank you so much!!


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

Order placed on Dec 2020, received last week.


----------



## westcoastgal

deleted


----------



## westcoastgal

deleted


----------



## Christofle

lingnanmax said:


> Order placed on Dec 2020, received last week.


That’s some serious patience!


----------



## surfer

10 months  k25 sellier Chevre bi-colour


----------



## westcoastgal

I’m ordering a kelly28 retourne, togo, verso, Gris tourterelle exterior, and Gris perle interior. Also doing contrast stitch - taking the plunge finally on this neutral bag! Palladium hardware. Thanks to periodgirl28 and QuelleFromage and the.notorious.pink and everyone for the help and informative posts/articles.


----------



## Bag_lover2689

So I collected mine on Saturday have to say I’m in love  
9 months was my wait which I was really pleased about. 
Birkin 25 chèvre 
Magnolia and bleu zillege 
Brushed palladium hardware 
Bleu nuit stitching


----------



## Bag_lover2689

9 months verso chèvre b25


----------



## kdms

How do you get a special order? I am so new to this hermes game thing!! so overwhelm


----------



## acrowcounted

kdms said:


> How do you get a special order? I am so new to this hermes game thing!! so overwhelm


Welcome to Hermes. The relationship with your SA is the main factor for being offered a Special Order opportunity (which is often also reliant on long term healthy spending).


----------



## xxDxx

Bag_lover2689 said:


> So I collected mine on Saturday have to say I’m in love
> 9 months was my wait which I was really pleased about.
> Birkin 25 chèvre
> Magnolia and bleu zillege
> Brushed palladium hardware
> Bleu nuit stitching


WOW!! Congrats!


----------



## De sac

K25 sellier chevre - order placed Dec 2020 rec'd Dec 2021


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## La Bella Figura

Bag_lover2689 said:


> So I collected mine on Saturday have to say I’m in love
> 9 months was my wait which I was really pleased about.
> Birkin 25 chèvre
> Magnolia and bleu zillege
> Brushed palladium hardware
> Bleu nuit stitching


Beautiful! So happy for you! I love the little shooting star stamp on the clochette, too! Very helpful to see what the stamps look like on a bag, thanks for showing. I am thinking of getting my initials on the clochette for my SO, but the horse head stamp calls to me too. I don't know if I can do both or if that would look too cluttered. But your little star is just perfect! Enjoy!


----------



## mariaolivia

surfer said:


> For those who did an SO this year could you please shed some light on the new optional hss a la carte so symbols (shooting stars, heart, initials etc)?  Where would they be located on a kelly?


----------



## Bag_lover2689

La Bella Figura said:


> Beautiful! So happy for you! I love the little shooting star stamp on the clochette, too! Very helpful to see what the stamps look like on a bag, thanks for showing. I am thinking of getting my initials on the clochette for my SO, but the horse head stamp calls to me too. I don't know if I can do both or if that would look too cluttered. But your little star is just perfect! Enjoy!


Hello and thank you 

I believe you can do both, some stores want 50% up front to do initials though.


----------



## wearawishbone

What timeframes are ladies seeing if you placed an SO the back half of 2020?


----------



## fashiongodess*

Bag_lover2689 said:


> Hello and thank you
> 
> I believe you can do both, some stores want 50% up front to do initials though.


yes thats right, i did pay to get the initials


----------



## La Bella Figura

fashiongodess* said:


> yes thats right, i did pay to get the initials


Thank you! May I ask, where did you decide to place your initials, and were you happy with how they turned out?


----------



## De sac

wearawishbone said:


> What timeframes are ladies seeing if you placed an SO the back half of 2020?





De sac said:


> K25 sellier chevre - order placed Dec 2020 rec'd Dec 2021


----------



## wearawishbone

Summerof89 said:


> I am yet to receive my K25 Epsom ordered in Nov 2020, but a few of my friend have received their MKII ordered at the same time from the same boutique, this is normal right?


I ordered mine in Nov 2020 too. Has yours come in yet?


----------



## A.Ali

wearawishbone said:


> I ordered mine in Nov 2020 too. Has yours come in yet?



Same here ordered in Nov 2020 and still waiting


----------



## wearawishbone

A.Ali said:


> Same here ordered in Nov 2020 and still waiting


Sending vibes they both come in soon


----------



## iamyumi

Hi all, want to get your thoughts on a good colour combo for bi-colour retourne kelly please. I love Etain so that would be the main body colour. What would you choose as the second colour? Leaning towards a blue or a lighter gray but can’t decide! Thank you!


----------



## keekee

wearawishbone said:


> Sending vibes they both come in soon



Also placed Nov 2020 and still waiting


----------



## westcoastgal

iamyumi said:


> Hi all, want to get your thoughts on a good colour combo for bi-colour retourne kelly please. I love Etain so that would be the main body colour. What would you choose as the second colour? Leaning towards a blue or a lighter gray but can’t decide! Thank you!


Are you thinking clemence leather based on current options? For a bicolor (but not a bright contrast) would you like bleu nuit? A more neutral bicolor would be gris tourterelle and gris etain. I tend to prefer the darker color on the handle, but others feel differently.


----------



## iamyumi

westcoastgal said:


> Are you thinking clemence leather based on current options? For a bicolor (but not a bright contrast) would you like bleu nuit? A more neutral bicolor would be gris tourterelle and gris etain. I tend to prefer the darker color on the handle, but others feel differently.


Thank you! Yes Etain is my dream colour so would be ok with clemence.  I worry Gris T may be a little warm vs Gris Etain? Blue unit is an interesting suggestion as I’ve never seen it IRL - will check it out!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Does anyone have any pictures of Kelly Selliers in noir with Gris Perle/Graphite/any other grey or white contrast stitching? I'm interested in seeing what it looks like!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Summerof89

wearawishbone said:


> I ordered mine in Nov 2020 too. Has yours come in yet?


sadly no, I was waiting for it to come all of 2021 and only used 1 of my quota =( 
I'm starting to think it disappeared..... I also regret what I ordered now..... oh well


----------



## CocoLover27

Just got a txt from my SA that my first special order bag just arrived today! I’m so excited to see it this Saturday. I will post pictures . It was ordered April 2021, so happy it only took 9 months . I hope my choices for the colors came out beautiful!  
Can’t wait to see it !


----------



## alinbar

Ordered my SO in December 2020  (Kelly 25 craie/trench) in Paris and still nothing to date


----------



## blinggirl74

alinbar said:


> Ordered my SO in December 2021  (Kelly 25 craie/trench) in Paris and still nothing to date


It’s only been a month?


----------



## alinbar

blinggirl74 said:


> It’s only been a month?


sorry december 2020!


----------



## Summerof89

Summerof89 said:


> sadly no, I was waiting for it to come all of 2021 and only used 1 of my quota =(
> I'm starting to think it disappeared..... I also regret what I ordered now..... oh well


I asked my SM today whether it's normal that my SO has not arrived and she said she checked today, nothing yet and it's normal.


----------



## xxDxx

Summerof89 said:


> I asked my SM today whether it's normal that my SO has not arrived and she said she checked today, nothing yet and it's normal.


I hope it comes soon. But why are you regretting it? What did you choose?


----------



## Summerof89

xxDxx said:


> I hope it comes soon. But why are you regretting it? What did you choose?


k25 sellier multicolore nata with rose pourpre, bghw. sometimes I think I should have gone for a mini K with the same specs hehe


----------



## Muffin_Top

Summerof89 said:


> k25 sellier multicolore nata with rose pourpre, bghw. sometimes I think I should have gone for a mini K with the same specs hehe


In my opinion you did the right choice and you will have more use of the K 25.


----------



## blinggirl74

alinbar said:


> sorry december 2020!


It’s only a year. It will come soon.


----------



## QuelleFromage

SOs in the normal course of things usually take between three years and a few months. We've seen orders come in within two months, but usually as an outlier (I had a 10-week order once). We've also seen SOs that are over five years old show up.

Since the normal course of things is a little disrupted at the mo  I hope no one is stressing when their SO takes a year or so


----------



## mcpro

Summerof89 said:


> I asked my SM today whether it's normal that my SO has not arrived and she said she checked today, nothing yet and it's normal.


they can check your order?    been waiting for 2 years now.


----------



## acrowcounted

mcpro said:


> they can check your order?    been waiting for 2 years now.


The only “check” is to see that it’s still listed in the system. No status or eta is given, just a sanity check that it hasn’t been cancelled by Paris.


----------



## mcpro

acrowcounted said:


> The only “check” is to see that it’s still listed in the system. No status or eta is given, just a sanity check that it hasn’t been cancelled by Paris.


thank you for the info.


----------



## bwbonnie

When does SO spring summer season usually start in US? March/April?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Leo the Lion

sf_newyorker said:


> A clearer picture was posted in this thread but I forget what post number. However, I do have the following pic that may help a bit:
> 
> View attachment 5295352


What color leathers are those? So pretty!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Leo the Lion said:


> What color leathers are those? So pretty!


If I recall properly, from L to R: craie, alezan, trench, noir, and biscuit. All in togo.


----------



## Leo the Lion

sf_newyorker said:


> If I recall properly, from L to R: craie, alezan, trench, noir, and biscuit. All in togo.


Beautiful and so helpful seeing those leathers with the thread colors! Thanks so much!


----------



## iamyumi

westcoastgal said:


> Are you thinking clemence leather based on current options? For a bicolor (but not a bright contrast) would you like bleu nuit? A more neutral bicolor would be gris tourterelle and gris etain. I tend to prefer the darker color on the handle, but others feel differently.


I did some homework haha

Etain with Gris T
Etain with deep blue (blue nuit will look almost black I suppose?)
Gris T with Etain 
Would love people’s feedback in terms of how close the colours look vs IRL.  
	

		
			
		

		
	






Original bag photos from Red


----------



## Helventara

From a reseller page, not mine.  Not sure if you consider this deep blue. 
HTH.


----------



## iamyumi

BVBookshop said:


> From a reseller page, not mine.  Not sure if you consider this deep blue.
> HTH.
> 
> View attachment 5302776


That’s helpful thank you. I was thinking the Deep Blue colour offered for this SO round - probably will be darker than BE?


----------



## westcoastgal

This swatch shows Bleu Nuit and Etain together. I think you should go with your instincts. I don’t have an Etain bag but I’ve seen the color with a heavy brown undertone before, and also without one (newer dye batches). Regarding Deep Blue, you might want to see if your store can show you a swatch, if possible.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Does anyone have any pictures of Kelly Selliers in noir with Gris Perle/Graphite/any other grey or white contrast stitching? I'm interested in seeing what it looks like!


Try this thread which contains many contrast stitch examples. This bag is (clearly!) not a Kelly Sellier, but is Noir with Graphite. HTH.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

QuelleFromage said:


> Try this thread which contains many contrast stitch examples. This bag is (clearly!) not a Kelly Sellier, but is Noir with Graphite. HTH.
> View attachment 5302944


Wow this is beautiful. So subtle! Thanks for the thread link


----------



## parisallyouneed

westcoastgal said:


> This swatch shows Bleu Nuit and Etain together. I think you should go with your instincts. I don’t have an Etain bag but I’ve seen the color with a heavy brown undertone before, and also without one (newer dye batches). Regarding Deep Blue, you might want to see if your store can show you a swatch, if possible.
> 
> View attachment 5302894


I have seen this combo in verso and multico, and I personally find it super chic. I have a kelly in Bleu nuit, it is not that dark.


----------



## ayala_jessica

Received my a la carte yesterday: BK30 in chèvre Mysore gris perle and vert Bosphore lining. I couldn’t be happier


----------



## ayala_jessica

Wanted to thank everyone on PF for the invaluable information which enabled me to order my dream bag


----------



## ObeeWan

ayala_jessica said:


> Received my a la carte yesterday: BK30 in chèvre Mysore gris perle and vert Bosphore lining. I couldn’t be happier


That is so beautiful! Could you please share how long it took from ordering?


----------



## ayala_jessica

ObeeWan said:


> That is so beautiful! Could you please share how long it took from ordering?



Thank you so much ObeeWan! Less time than I expected really. I ordered around mid-April 2021. Usually chèvre can take longer.


----------



## ObeeWan

ayala_jessica said:


> Thank you so much ObeeWan! Less time than I expected really. I ordered around mid-April 2021. Usually chèvre can take longer.


Thank you! Enjoy it, it is fabulous!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ayala_jessica

ObeeWan said:


> Thank you! Enjoy it, it is fabulous!


Thank you


----------



## xxDxx

ayala_jessica said:


> Received my a la carte yesterday: BK30 in chèvre Mysore gris perle and vert Bosphore lining. I couldn’t be happier


LOVE Gris Perle in Chevre! Congrats!


----------



## ayala_jessica

xxDxx said:


> LOVE Gris Perle in Chevre! Congrats!


ThNk you


----------



## Hedgehog101

I am not sure if this is the right thread but it's somewhat related to SO. My SA has mentioned to me twice now about giving me a SO (so hope I will get it!) I know SO could take a while (for an uncertain amount of time). I am wondering if I can still expect to receive another QB offer after placing a SO? And would placing a SO reset my pre-spend? Thanks so much!


----------



## parisallyouneed

After 11 months and 2 weeks, here is my B35 Togo Multico Gris Etain/Vert Rousseau with brushed palladium hard ware. Over the moon with the result.


----------



## JeanGranger

parisallyouneed said:


> After 11 months and 2 weeks, here is my B35 Togo Multico Gris Etain/Vert Rousseau with brushed palladium hard ware. Over the moon with the result.


Beautiful B


----------



## A.Ali

Hedgehog101 said:


> I am not sure if this is the right thread but it's somewhat related to SO. My SA has mentioned to me twice now about giving me a SO (so hope I will get it!) I know SO could take a while (for an uncertain amount of time). I am wondering if I can still expect to receive another QB offer after placing a SO? And would placing a SO reset my pre-spend? Thanks so much!



You can still get an offer for a QB even after placing an order. In fact this is one of the ways you can get 3 QB in one year if you are lucky.

Regarding reseting your pre-spend, I don't think anything is reset it is more like they look at what you have spent after your last bag. Sometimes you don't have to spend as much to get offered a bag and sometimes you might need to spend more. It all depends on timing and your relationship with your store.


----------



## Hedgehog101

A.Ali said:


> You can still get an offer for a QB even after placing and order. In fact this is one of the ways you can get 3 QB in one year if you are lucky.
> 
> Regarding reseting your pre-spend, I don't think anything is reset it is more like they look at what you have spent after your last bag. Sometimes you don't have to spend as much to get offered a bag and sometimes you might need to spend more. It's all depends on timing and your relationship with your store.


Thank you for the info - very helpful indeed!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

lingnanmax said:


> Order placed on Dec 2020, received last week.



Amazing!


----------



## Senbei

15 months. 
B30 chevre bleu electrique with gris perle interior.


----------



## Bouleke

9 Months and 3 weeks
Kelly 28 chèvre bleu électrique and toffee interior.


----------



## Senbei

Senbei said:


> 15 months.
> B30 chevre bleu electrique with gris perle interior.



And here's a pic of it. It's so gorgeous.


----------



## loh

Senbei said:


> And here's a pic of it. It's so gorgeous.
> View attachment 5307882



You are right, it so gorgeous!!   Congrats!


----------



## weibandy

Senbei said:


> And here's a pic of it. It's so gorgeous.
> View attachment 5307882


Beautiful!!!  Congrats


----------



## CocoLover27

My first special order bag waited 9 months . 
Kelly 25 Chèvre Etoupe and Gris Perle with permabrass hardware! I’m very happy with my color choices .


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## JeanGranger

CocoLover27 said:


> My first special order bag waited 9 months .
> Kelly 25 Chèvre Etoupe and Gris Perle with permabrass hardware! I’m very happy with my color choices .


Beautiful


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> SOs in the normal course of things usually take between three years and a few months. We've seen orders come in within two months, but usually as an outlier (I had a 10-week order once). We've also seen SOs that are over five years old show up.
> 
> Since the normal course of things is a little disrupted at the mo  I hope no one is stressing when their SO takes a year or so


My wait has been one year and 9 months so far, and I admit I am stressing! It's my first SO and my holy grail specs, so that of course makes it worth the wait, but still...


----------



## Chrismin

are you located in US? 





CocoLover27 said:


> My first special order bag waited 9 months .
> Kelly 25 Chèvre Etoupe and Gris Perle with permabrass hardware! I’m very happy with my color choices .


----------



## Lady_S

Hi everyone 

i’ve been given the opportunity to place a special order but given that I am doing so remotely - can anyone share w me how the combo blue brume x gris perle would look like? Will this be a good choice for a mini kelly?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CocoLover27

Chrismin said:


> are you located in US?


Yes!


----------



## Chrismin

That gives me some hope! 





CocoLover27 said:


> Yes!


----------



## QuelleFromage

DR2014 said:


> My wait has been one year and 9 months so far, and I admit I am stressing! It's my first SO and my holy grail specs, so that of course makes it worth the wait, but still...


My first took, I think two years and change. It's worth it.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Just got word that my SO from Oct 2020 has arrived.  K25 chèvre sellier.  I will meet her in 2 weeks...got lucky as I already had a trip planned for a visit.  My former SA wants to unbox with me so no pics from him.  He loves the suspense and drama


----------



## blinggirl74

Txoceangirl said:


> Just got word that my SO from Oct 2020 has arrived.  K25 chèvre sellier.  I will meet her in 2 weeks...got lucky as I already had a trip planned for a visit.  My former SA wants to unbox with me so no pics from him.  He loves the suspense and drama


He’s not your SA anymore?


----------



## Txoceangirl

blinggirl74 said:


> He’s not your SA anymore?


DM'd you as to keep thread on topic


----------



## BreezyE

Has anyone made a SO with a combo of bright colors?  For example Lime and Jaune Bourgeon or a bright pink and yellow or green?  Would love to see examples if so!


----------



## Marie2008

Can we do Birkin 30 in chèvre? 
And what about Kelly retourné or is it just Kelly sellier?


----------



## acrowcounted

Marie2008 said:


> Can we do Birkin 30 in chèvre?
> And what about Kelly retourné or is it just Kelly sellier?


Per this photo, originally posted here by member @SpicyTuna13, B30 in Chevre is possible, as is a kelly in sellier up to size 28 but not in Retourne.


----------



## Notorious Pink

BreezyE said:


> Has anyone made a SO with a combo of bright colors?  For example Lime and Jaune Bourgeon or a bright pink and yellow or green?  Would love to see examples if so!



Jaune Ambre and Rose Extreme:

outdoors -


indoors -
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bleu Paon and Rose Tyrien:

indoors -


outdoors -


----------



## kittynui

For those who were wondering here is a black Kelly bag in swift with framboise interior.
framboise in chevre is really dark almost red


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Jo3y

Does anyone know which sizes Kelly can be SO? Is 40 available this time around?


----------



## acrowcounted

Jo3y said:


> Does anyone know which sizes Kelly can be SO? Is 40 available this time around?


Three posts prior shows all the current options. K40 is available but only in Epsom sellier.


----------



## Jo3y

acrowcounted said:


> Three posts prior shows all the current options. K40 is available but only in Epsom sellier.



Sorry, can't believe I missed that; I've been checking this thread frequently lol. Thanks! 

As a male, I was hoping it would be offered in retourné, as the shape of the seller is definitely more feminine.


----------



## BreezyE

Notorious Pink said:


> Jaune Ambre and Rose Extreme:
> 
> outdoors -
> View attachment 5311480
> 
> indoors -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311481
> 
> 
> Bleu Paon and Rose Tyrien:
> 
> indoors -
> View attachment 5311482
> 
> outdoors -
> View attachment 5311483


Love these!


----------



## Marie2008

acrowcounted said:


> Per this photo, originally posted here by member @SpicyTuna13, B30 in Chevre is possible, as is a kelly in sellier up to size 28 but not in Retourne.
> View attachment 5311214





acrowcounted said:


> Per this photo, originally posted here by member @SpicyTuna13, B30 in Chevre is possible, as is a kelly in sellier up to size 28 but not in Retourne.
> View attachment 5311214



Thank you so much!!


----------



## alc116

My SA let me know I was approved for my first  SO and would love some help deciding! I have a K28 sellier in gold now. I’m debating between:

1) K25 sellier nata or gris perle in chèvre leather and ghw or permabrass.
Verso interior

2) B25 retourne craie w gris perle interior in Togo w rghw

3) k25 sellier (or retourne?) noir chèvre w fun color interior, ghw

I’m a neutrals gal. I mentioned to my SA and she said don’t do something you could normally get (like black) and don’t do a B30 (which I would consider. Not sure if the B25 handle will annoy me). I know whites are hard to find.

I would love to use this as a frequently used bag (not too babied) so would appreciate advice! TIA!


----------



## Avintage

alc116 said:


> My SA let me know I was approved for my first  SO and would love some help deciding! I have a K28 sellier in gold now. I’m debating between:
> 
> 1) K25 sellier nata or gris perle in chèvre leather and ghw or permabrass.
> Verso interior
> 
> 2) B25 retourne craie w gris perle interior in Togo w rghw
> 
> 3) k25 sellier (or retourne?) noir chèvre w fun color interior, ghw
> 
> I’m a neutrals gal. I mentioned to my SA and she said don’t do something you could normally get (like black) and don’t do a B30 (which I would consider. Not sure if the B25 handle will annoy me). I know whites are hard to find.
> 
> I would love to use this as a frequently used bag (not too babied) so would appreciate advice! TIA!



I would go with K25 nata chevre! I’m thinking the same thing for my SO later this year


----------



## duna

I heard from my SA that my SO Birkin has arrived: just over 7 months, not bad! I'm picking it up next week.


----------



## iamyumi

alc116 said:


> My SA let me know I was approved for my first  SO and would love some help deciding! I have a K28 sellier in gold now. I’m debating between:
> 
> 1) K25 sellier nata or gris perle in chèvre leather and ghw or permabrass.
> Verso interior
> 
> 2) B25 retourne craie w gris perle interior in Togo w rghw
> 
> 3) k25 sellier (or retourne?) noir chèvre w fun color interior, ghw
> 
> I’m a neutrals gal. I mentioned to my SA and she said don’t do something you could normally get (like black) and don’t do a B30 (which I would consider. Not sure if the B25 handle will annoy me). I know whites are hard to find.
> 
> I would love to use this as a frequently used bag (not too babied) so would appreciate advice! TIA!



i have a K25 in gris perle chèvre but in brushed palladium. i definitely feel more comfortable using it vs. a true white bag.


----------



## alc116

iamyumi said:


> i have a K25 in gris perle chèvre but in brushed palladium. i definitely feel more comfortable using it vs. a true white bag.


Thank you, that is so helpful. Does the chèvre seem like it shows marks less (than Togo or Epsom) in the light color since it’s kind of shiny?

I am back and forth on whether I’ll like the chevre or not, as I’ve never actually seen it in person in the light colors. In the black/dark colors, it‘s a little shiny for me. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


----------



## iamyumi

alc116 said:


> Thank you, that is so helpful. Does the chèvre seem like it shows marks less (than Togo or Epsom) in the light color since it’s kind of shiny?
> 
> I am back and forth on whether I’ll like the chevre or not, as I’ve never actually seen it in person in the light colors. In the black/dark colors, it‘s a little shiny for me. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


I wouldn’t say it‘s overly shinny. i have posted two mod shots with the k in different lightings (indoor and outdoor) if that helps:




__





						Your Hermès in action!
					

This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY




					forum.purseblog.com
				







__





						What is your latest Hermes purchase?
					

This is not a chat thread or for asking/answering questions on products.   NO QUESTIONS. Please take to a more appropriate thread and tag the member's name ('@' before tPF name, it should turn red for a mention alert)  If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## iamyumi

Thanks everyone for your help. went for a blue nuit with trench combo and pembrass hardware in the end!


----------



## alc116

iamyumi said:


> I wouldn’t say it‘s overly shinny. i have posted two mod shots with the k in different lightings (indoor and outdoor) if that helps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your Hermès in action!
> 
> 
> This is not a chat thread. If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this thread please do so here: Hermes Cafe Bon Temps~Good Times Cafe and to tag another member that may alert them just use @ in front of their name. TY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your latest Hermes purchase?
> 
> 
> This is not a chat thread or for asking/answering questions on products.   NO QUESTIONS. Please take to a more appropriate thread and tag the member's name ('@' before tPF name, it should turn red for a mention alert)  If you want to strike up a fun conversation that's OT to the title of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!! Your bag is sooo beautiful and definitely not too shiny - thank you for sharing the pics. I love the color and the twilly too.


----------



## alc116

iamyumi said:


> Thanks everyone for your help. went for a blue nuit with trench combo and pembrass hardware in the end!


This sounds like a gorgeous combo


----------



## alc116

Avintage said:


> I would go with K25 nata chevre! I’m thinking the same thing for my SO later this year


Excited to hear I’m not crazy and someone is thinking the same! (I can’t find any pics of larger chèvre bags in nata so I was worried there was some concern with that color/leather for some reason!)
What hardware will you pick?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## shermes

alc116 said:


> My SA let me know I was approved for my first  SO and would love some help deciding! I have a K28 sellier in gold now. I’m debating between:
> 
> 1) K25 sellier nata or gris perle in chèvre leather and ghw or permabrass.
> Verso interior
> 
> 2) B25 retourne craie w gris perle interior in Togo w rghw
> 
> 3) k25 sellier (or retourne?) noir chèvre w fun color interior, ghw
> 
> I’m a neutrals gal. I mentioned to my SA and she said don’t do something you could normally get (like black) and don’t do a B30 (which I would consider. Not sure if the B25 handle will annoy me). I know whites are hard to find.
> 
> I would love to use this as a frequently used bag (not too babied) so would appreciate advice! TIA!



Referencing the B25 craie SO. This influencer received her SO B25 Craie with a pink interior. Maybe this will help?


----------



## Helventara

My understanding is that brushed hardware (G or P) is only available through SO. Is that right, please?  Thanks!


----------



## Clo_Clo

Currently can’t decide on the following combos and would love to hear people’s thoughts. Pictures welcome!  

K25 Chèvre Gris Perle (main) +Bleu Brume/or a more saturated blue for the straps and panels 
K25 Chèvre Gris Perle external + Rose Mexican (internal) 
K25 Rose Sakura external + Rose Mexican (internal) 
B30 Chèvre noir with a pink interior and contrast stitching.


----------



## joanneminnie

Opinion needed please:
1) b25 togo craie main and gold side
2) b25 togo craie main and gris T side

thank you darlings!


----------



## texas87

joanneminnie said:


> Opinion needed please:
> 1) b25 togo craie main and gold side
> 2) b25 togo craie main and gris T side
> 
> thank you darlings!


I vote option one. I love craie with gold.


----------



## jenngu

Clo_Clo said:


> Currently can’t decide on the following combos and would love to hear people’s thoughts. Pictures welcome!
> 
> K25 Chèvre Gris Perle (main) +Bleu Brume/or a more saturated blue for the straps and panels
> K25 Chèvre Gris Perle external + Rose Mexican (internal)
> K25 Rose Sakura external + Rose Mexican (internal)
> B30 Chèvre noir with a pink interior and contrast stitching.


I would go with chèvre K25 in Gris Perle or Rose Sakura over noir.  I’m bias as I selected Gris Perle verso with Rose Pourpre interior.  All your choices are lovely!


joanneminnie said:


> Opinion needed please:
> 1) b25 togo craie main and gold side
> 2) b25 togo craie main and gris T side
> 
> thank you darlings!


I would go for option 2 because Gris T is such a beautiful neutral that is not typically available for SO.  Both combos are beautiful!


----------



## shermes

Clo_Clo said:


> Currently can’t decide on the following combos and would love to hear people’s thoughts. Pictures welcome!
> 
> K25 Chèvre Gris Perle (main) +Bleu Brume/or a more saturated blue for the straps and panels
> K25 Chèvre Gris Perle external + Rose Mexican (internal)
> K25 Rose Sakura external + Rose Mexican (internal)
> B30 Chèvre noir with a pink interior and contrast stitching.


I love the sound of option 2 and 3 




joanneminnie said:


> Opinion needed please:
> 1) b25 togo craie main and gold side
> 2) b25 togo craie main and gris T side
> 
> thank you darlings!


I would agree with option 2, I think it will harmonise so beautifully


----------



## Clo_Clo

jenngu said:


> I would go with chèvre K25 in Gris Perle or Rose Sakura over noir.  I’m bias as I selected Gris Perle verso with Rose Pourpre interior.  All your choices are lovely!
> 
> I would go for option 2 because Gris T is such a beautiful neutral that is not typically available for SO.  Both combos are beautiful!


Thank you! Would you mind posting a picture of your GP Kelly? That sounds like exactly what I have in mind!


----------



## jenngu

I am still waiting for it but will PM you some pictures.


----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

Here she is. I placed the order earlier this year, as a 'gift' for _when_ I pass CFA level 3. Thank god I passed! Hurrah to more designations behind my last name 

K25, PHW, and epsom leather. Bleu zellige exterior & rose mexico interior. In regular lighting, the blue is very subtle. I took the pic right in front of the TV, hence the saturated/brighter tones. I love how the pink ever so slightly peeks through when the bag is open.


----------



## lilmermaid264

CFA_with_400ccsilicone said:


> Here she is. I placed the order earlier this year, as a 'gift' for _when_ I pass CFA level 3. Thank god I passed! Hurrah to more designations behind my last name
> 
> K25, PHW, and epsom leather. Bleu zellige exterior & rose mexico interior. In regular lighting, the blue is very subtle. I took the pic right in front of the TV, hence the saturated/brighter tones. I love how the pink ever so slightly peeks through when the bag is open.
> View attachment 5322603


Congratulations on passing your CFA and your new bag!


----------



## aisham

BVBookshop said:


> My understanding is that brushed hardware (G or P) is only available through SO. Is that right, please?  Thanks!


 yes it is only available through SO


----------



## aisham

joanneminnie said:


> Opinion needed please:
> 1) b25 togo craie main and gold side
> 2) b25 togo craie main and gris T side
> 
> thank you darlings!


Craie is amazing , and both gold and gris T are nice for the sides . I hope this will help , I placed an ostrich SO las Dec and was originally going for beton (main) gris Perle (sides). But my SA, other SAs and my sister advised me not to chose gris P for it will be too similar to my ostrich SO b25 gris agate/ blue iris bghw and they where right ! So I went with Baton (main) Cognac (sides) for a Kelly 25 with permabrass HW .

Take a closer look at your closet and bags , do you need a gray addition or a brown one ?


----------



## JeanGranger

CFA_with_400ccsilicone said:


> Here she is. I placed the order earlier this year, as a 'gift' for _when_ I pass CFA level 3. Thank god I passed! Hurrah to more designations behind my last name
> 
> K25, PHW, and epsom leather. Bleu zellige exterior & rose mexico interior. In regular lighting, the blue is very subtle. I took the pic right in front of the TV, hence the saturated/brighter tones. I love how the pink ever so slightly peeks through when the bag is open.
> View attachment 5322603


Love it. Congratulations.


----------



## blinggirl74

CFA_with_400ccsilicone said:


> Here she is. I placed the order earlier this year, as a 'gift' for _when_ I pass CFA level 3. Thank god I passed! Hurrah to more designations behind my last name
> 
> K25, PHW, and epsom leather. Bleu zellige exterior & rose mexico interior. In regular lighting, the blue is very subtle. I took the pic right in front of the TV, hence the saturated/brighter tones. I love how the pink ever so slightly peeks through when the bag is open.
> View attachment 5322603


This year you placed it and it came already? Wow!   Congratulations!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## shermes

(not mine) for those who are looking into SO craie / gold colours. Here is a KR25 Verso craie & toffee as a guide.


----------



## foxyqt

Would love to know your opinions pls! I miiight have a chance to place my first SO this season so I’m very excited. My idea is to pick a neutral go-with-everything color with a fun color inside, so here’s what I’m thinking:

B25 Chevre, Rouge Sellier (exterior) with Rose Mexico (lining) and Rose Gold Hardware  not sure of the stitching, should I go with contrast or tonal? My SA suggests BGHW instead of RG since it is exclusive to SOs but I feel that RG would look dreamy with Rouge Sellier.. I do have a K25 Sellier in Rouge H Epsom, are Rouge H Epsom and Rouge Sellier Chevre too similar.. any thoughts? 

Also, (last question lol!) it seems in previous years Chevre SOs would take a lot longer than Togo. Is this still the case? Wondering if I should pick Togo instead.. 

Thanks all


----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

blinggirl74 said:


> This year you placed it and it came already? Wow!   Congratulations!



Thank you!

I should've clarified - I, as in my mother (and I). My mother is the one with the purchase history/relationship with the SA.

Weird how things work; my mother & friend are waiting for some home goods since 2020, and still no luck.


----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

K25 sellier. Epsom & PHW. 

Bleu zellige with rose mexico interior. Now wishing I chose inverse stitching for the ultimate *pop*.

Initially, I thought about an orange interior for the ultimate contrast (orange is opposite to blue on the color wheel). None of the available oranges spoke to me, so I went with the loudest pink. Colors look brighter in the photo. 

Question - the sangles stick straight out, any way I can have them bend towards each other?


----------



## Avintage

alc116 said:


> Excited to hear I’m not crazy and someone is thinking the same! (I can’t find any pics of larger chèvre bags in nata so I was worried there was some concern with that color/leather for some reason!)
> What hardware will you pick?



Yes! I am also having the hardest time to see a picture of a K25/B25 chevre in nata  (plenty in epsom tho). Guessing that it’s because the color is relatively new in comparison to gris perle?

If anyone has a picture of 25 size nata chevre, we would love to see one!

I’m thinking to do a multico with gris T and pbhw (of course all of these can change on the d-day)


----------



## sam107

I have placed my SO in Jan 2019 and i have been waiting for it. It’s so stressful to wait, i wonder if it will come or not. On another hand, my friend who placed the SO after me couple months already got hers within 4 months


----------



## Lady_S

sam107 said:


> I have placed my SO in Jan 2019 and i have been waiting for it. It’s so stressful to wait, i wonder if it will come or not. On another hand, my friend who placed the SO after me couple months already got hers within 4 months



understand your situation completely - I still remember the first time i placed mine - the store didn't realise that there was a mistake with the order so Paris wasn't able to process it - we didn't know about this until 1+years later. Afterwards, I placed two SOs - one in togo and another in epsom - they arrived around 6 months time thereafter. 

If your store is able to make sure everything is placed in the system with no rejections from paris - i would say that your SO will come sooner or later. Hope your store has given you some "comfort" by offering you some quota bags during your wait!


----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

blinggirl74 said:


> This year you placed it and it came already? Wow!   Congratulations!



Maybe it's because of the colors I chose? Based on this thread, it seems like majority of SO are in neutral colored-leathers.


----------



## christine728

Hello 

I am about to place my Special order in the next few days . 

I was interested in bleu glacier , but somehow my store has absolutely no color swatch on this color . 

My other issue is that I wanted a multico epsom mini kelly bag,  would go well with bleu glacier ? 

I am struggling , wanting a neutral pop,  different but not too different…


----------



## nashpoo

christine728 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am about to place my Special order in the next few days .
> 
> I was interested in bleu glacier , but somehow my store has absolutely no color swatch on this color .
> 
> My other issue is that I wanted a multico epsom mini kelly bag,  would go well with bleu glacier ?
> 
> I am struggling , wanting a neutral pop,  different but not too different…


I think Bleu brume would be cute with bleu glacier


----------



## hopiko

Avintage said:


> Yes! I am also having the hardest time to see a picture of a K25/B25 chevre in nata  (plenty in epsom tho). Guessing that it’s because the color is relatively new in comparison to gris perle?
> 
> If anyone has a picture of 25 size nata chevre, we would love to see one!
> 
> I’m thinking to do a multico with gris T and pbhw (of course all of these can change on the d-day)



I also would love to see a bag, any bag in chevre Nata.  I am also thinking of picking this for my exterior.


----------



## christine728

nashpoo said:


> I think Bleu brume would be cute with bleu glacier


Thanks for the suggestion 
Harder than I thought ! Since I almost like all colors..


----------



## nashpoo

christine728 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion
> Harder than I thought ! Since I almost like all colors..


What other colors are you considering?


----------



## christine728

nashpoo said:


> What other colors are you considering?


I kinda felt I needed to take rose Sakura , but i am not as in love as I feel I should be . 

I am at a complete loss , I keep picking a color than changing. But the only colors that speak to me truly are what I consider bad ideas , since I won’t get enough wear out of them, vert criquet , craie , lime. 
I also like alezan  ( similar to my gold k25), rouge casaque , bleu glacier . 

Basically , I want something wearable most of the year , and maybe do a multico bag .


----------



## Txoceangirl

alc116 said:


> My SA let me know I was approved for my first  SO and would love some help deciding! I have a K28 sellier in gold now. I’m debating between:
> 
> 1) K25 sellier nata or gris perle in chèvre leather and ghw or permabrass.
> Verso interior
> 
> 2) B25 retourne craie w gris perle interior in Togo w rghw
> 
> 3) k25 sellier (or retourne?) noir chèvre w fun color interior, ghw
> 
> I’m a neutrals gal. I mentioned to my SA and she said don’t do something you could normally get (like black) and don’t do a B30 (which I would consider. Not sure if the B25 handle will annoy me). I know whites are hard to find.
> 
> I would love to use this as a frequently used bag (not too babied) so would appreciate advice! TIA!


Sellier bags a a bit more fragile than retourne. The corners can get damaged from bumps and falls. They need to be babied more than retourne.

chèvre is pretty resilient and I think requires less worry than Togo. you cannot order chèvre in Kelly retourne. 

I have craie in Togo and am careful not to wear with clothing that may transfer color such as darker denim. 

All the combinations you mention are lovely. I love a contrast stitch on my bags. It can be subtle or dramatic depending on the colors you select.
Good luck!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## GabrielleS

hopiko said:


> I also would love to see a bag, any bag in chevre Nata.  I am also thinking of picking this for my exterior.


I have this in an SLG. Can send a picture of you want. Very beautiful with a slight sheen.


----------



## Avintage

hopiko said:


> I also would love to see a bag, any bag in chevre Nata.  I am also thinking of picking this for my exterior.



Found this mini bolide at a reseller site. The description stated chevre in nata



image credit: reseller


----------



## vylette80

My first special order, K25 Sellier Chevre Mysore Noir/Gris Perle with brushed gold hardware.  Placed March 2021 and arrived February 2022.  In my honest opinion, she’s more stunning in real life.


----------



## A.Ali

Just in time for valentine day. B25 ostrich in gris agate/blue iris with BGH. Ordered in October 2020.


----------



## aisham

A.Ali said:


> Just in time for valentine day. B25 ostrich in gris agate/blue iris with BGH. Ordered in October 2020.
> 
> View attachment 5326679


bag twins  glad you finally got it ! and in a year and 4 months. Now I am relieved, I was worried mine will take more than 2 years because of the pandemic . I placed mine in Nov 2021 , so I hope it will arrive before 2023


----------



## A.Ali

aisham said:


> bag twins  glad you finally got it ! and in a year and 4 months. Now I am relieved, I was worried mine will take more than 2 years because of the pandemic . I placed mine in Nov 2021 , so I hope it will arrive before 2023



Thank you. I was worried that it would take 2+ years for it to arrive but fortunately it didn't. 

I hope you receive your bag before 2023 and can't wait to see your reveal


----------



## Chrismin

what a beauty
are you in the US? 



vylette80 said:


> My first special order, K25 Sellier Chevre Mysore Noir/Gris Perle with brushed gold hardware.  Placed March 2021 and arrived February 2022.  In my honest opinion, she’s more stunning in real life.


----------



## heifer

christine728 said:


> Hello
> 
> I am about to place my Special order in the next few days .
> 
> I was interested in bleu glacier , but somehow my store has absolutely no color swatch on this color .
> 
> My other issue is that I wanted a multico epsom mini kelly bag,  would go well with bleu glacier ?
> 
> I am struggling , wanting a neutral pop,  different but not too different…



My friend did her's in Craie/Blue Glacier. 
She photoshopped it, because she had a hard time imagining things without seeing them IRL.
Here's what she went for:


----------



## christine728

heifer said:


> My friend did her's in Craie/Blue Glacier.
> She photoshopped it, because she had a hard time imagining things without seeing them IRL.
> Here's what she went for:


That’s actually very nice  ! Thanks so much for that picture. 

I actually just had my appointment this morning 
I picked  rose Sakura ( main) and nata mini kelly:  I figured light pinks are so rare that it’s now or never.


----------



## texas87

christine728 said:


> That’s actually very nice  ! Thanks so much for that picture.
> 
> I actually just had my appointment this morning
> I picked  rose Sakura ( main) and nata mini kelly:  I figured light pinks are so rare that it’s now or never.


This is going to be gorgeous


----------



## Tykhe

Omg! I was invited to make my first special order today. I made an appointment to go in next week. I am thinking about a mini Kelly in Craie/rose Sakura. What do you guys think? Is that a good idea?


----------



## mcpro

Tykhe said:


> Omg! I was invited to make my first special order today. I made an appointment to go in next week. I am thinking about a mini Kelly in Craie/rose Sakura. What do you guys think? Is that a good idea?



I think that is perfect color combo !!


----------



## allure244

Tykhe said:


> Omg! I was invited to make my first special order today. I made an appointment to go in next week. I am thinking about a mini Kelly in Craie/rose Sakura. What do you guys think? Is that a good idea?



Congratulations on ur special order offer! I love the idea of craie and rose Sakura together. However this exact combo would not be possible via SO. I’m not sure if u r looking to make a 
1) multico bag (bicolor exterior) or 
2) verso (exterior of bag is one color and interior is a second color 

For a multico, or Bicolor exterior bag, you must choose from the list of options available currently and the two colors must be available in the same type of leather. For leather mini kelly, rose Sakura is available in chèvre. If u choose rose Sakura chèvre leather u can pick another color available in chèvre such as nata (closest color to craie). However, u cannot pair rose Sakura chèvre with craie as craie is not available in chèvre. Craie is available in epsom but rose Sakura is not available in Epsom. U could pick a craie and mauve Sylvestre epsom mini kelly if u want to do a craie and light pink combo mini kelly.

If u wanted to choose a verso option for ur special order then u can definitely pick a craie mini kelly. The interior color for a verso mini kelly must be available on the interior color list available currently. Unfortunately, rose Sakura is not on the list. There are more saturated colors available on the interiors list currently, in the red/pink family, such as rose pourpre, rose Mexico, and framboise.


----------



## Tykhe

allure244 said:


> Congratulations on ur special order offer! I love the idea of craie and rose Sakura together. However this exact combo would not be possible via SO. I’m not sure if u r looking to make a
> 1) multico bag (bicolor exterior) or
> 2) verso (exterior of bag is one color and interior is a second color
> 
> For a multico, or Bicolor exterior bag, you must choose from the list of options available currently and the two colors must be available in the same type of leather. For leather mini kelly, rose Sakura is available in chèvre. If u choose rose Sakura chèvre leather u can pick another color available in chèvre such as nata (closest color to craie). However, u cannot pair rose Sakura chèvre with craie as craie is not available in chèvre. Craie is available in epsom but rose Sakura is not available in Epsom. U could pick a craie and mauve Sylvestre epsom mini kelly if u want to do a craie and light pink combo mini kelly.
> 
> If u wanted to choose a verso option for ur special order then u can definitely pick a craie mini kelly. The interior color for a verso mini kelly must be available on the interior color list available currently. Unfortunately, rose Sakura is not on the list. There are more saturated colors available on the interiors list currently, in the red/pink family, such as rose pourpre, rose Mexico, and framboise.


Thank you!!!! This is so informative! I will look into those options.


----------



## vylette80

Chrismin said:


> what a beauty
> are you in the US?



Australia dear


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ShadowComet

Yes,


allure244 said:


> Congratulations on ur special order offer! I love the idea of craie and rose Sakura together. However this exact combo would not be possible via SO. I’m not sure if u r looking to make a
> 1) multico bag (bicolor exterior) or
> 2) verso (exterior of bag is one color and interior is a second color
> 
> For a multico, or Bicolor exterior bag, you must choose from the list of options available currently and the two colors must be available in the same type of leather. For leather mini kelly, rose Sakura is available in chèvre. If u choose rose Sakura chèvre leather u can pick another color available in chèvre such as nata (closest color to craie). However, u cannot pair rose Sakura chèvre with craie as craie is not available in chèvre. Craie is available in epsom but rose Sakura is not available in Epsom. U could pick a craie and mauve Sylvestre epsom mini kelly if u want to do a craie and light pink combo mini kelly.
> 
> If u wanted to choose a verso option for ur special order then u can definitely pick a craie mini kelly. The interior color for a verso mini kelly must be available on the interior color list available currently. Unfortunately, rose Sakura is not on the list. There are more saturated colors available on the interiors list currently, in the red/pink family, such as rose pourpre, rose Mexico, and framboise.


Very informative. I did my very first SO last Oct. Initially I wanted Craie and Rose Sakura but changed to Rose Sakura and Gris Perle. I did not pick Nata because I feel Gris Perle + Rose Sakura can be good combination for all year round whereas Nata +Rose Sakura can used only for spring/summer. Congratz on the SO offer @Tykhe. Hope we can give you ideas to do your SO. The process confused me at first but all the ladies here are very helpful. Can't wait to see what you decide.


----------



## Tykhe

ShadowComet said:


> Yes,
> 
> Very informative. I did my very first SO last Oct. Initially I wanted Craie and Rose Sakura but changed to Rose Sakura and Gris Perle. I did not pick Nata because I feel Gris Perle + Rose Sakura can be good combination for all year round whereas Nata +Rose Sakura can used only for spring/summer. Congratz on the SO offer @Tykhe. Hope we can give you ideas to do your SO. The process confused me at first but all the ladies here are very helpful. Can't wait to see what you decide.


Thank you so much for your advise!!


----------



## hopiko

Avintage said:


> Found this mini bolide at a reseller site. The description stated chevre in nata
> 
> View attachment 5325602
> 
> image credit: reseller


Thank you...such a nice color!


----------



## Tykhe

texas87 said:


> This is going to be gorgeous


I am considering the same combo! Maybe with permabrass.


----------



## La Bella Figura

foxyqt said:


> Would love to know your opinions pls! I miiight have a chance to place my first SO this season so I’m very excited. My idea is to pick a neutral go-with-everything color with a fun color inside, so here’s what I’m thinking:
> 
> B25 Chevre, Rouge Sellier (exterior) with Rose Mexico (lining) and Rose Gold Hardware  not sure of the stitching, should I go with contrast or tonal? My SA suggests BGHW instead of RG since it is exclusive to SOs but I feel that RG would look dreamy with Rouge Sellier.. I do have a K25 Sellier in Rouge H Epsom, are Rouge H Epsom and Rouge Sellier Chevre too similar.. any thoughts?
> 
> Also, (last question lol!) it seems in previous years Chevre SOs would take a lot longer than Togo. Is this still the case? Wondering if I should pick Togo instead..
> 
> Thanks all


Ooh, I am more aligned with your first instinct, I think RG would look so rich and yummy with Rouge Sellier. I find the brushed gold hardware a bit harsh and less luxe looking, but that's just my personal reaction to it in pictures. Rouge Sellier strikes me as a chocolate-cherry color, whereas Rouge H seems a truer dark red, so they're in the same spectrum but not duplicative to me. I also think tonal stitching is more elegant. With a Birkin verso, you will still be able to peep the interior from the outside of the bag, so it will still have that SO pop. But this is all just my opinion. I'm also prepping for my first SO this season, and I'm trying to stay grounded in my own preferences rather than feeling compelled to make certain choices *just* because it's an SO exclusive option--but I can see both sides of the argument! Whatever you choose, it sounds like it will be gorgeous!


----------



## christine728

texas87 said:


> This is going to be gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## vicluxury

Ahhhh!! I'm going for my SO appointment tomorrow! I have two options in mind either B25 Sellier or K25 Sellier.
I have a B30 Retourne and currently have K25S on my wishlist. I was thinking of placing B25S as my SO order and wait for K25S as part of my quota bag from the store but I'm not sure! I would love to have a Kelly bag in my collection but someone told me B25S is harder to get so better to put this as my SO order. 

Would love to hear your thoughts on this one. TIA!!


----------



## christine728

vicluxury said:


> Ahhhh!! I'm going for my SO appointment tomorrow! I have two options in mind either B25 Sellier or K25 Sellier.
> I have a B30 Retourne and currently have K25S on my wishlist. I was thinking of placing B25S as my SO order and wait for K25S as part of my quota bag from the store but I'm not sure! I would love to have a Kelly bag in my collection but someone told me B25S is harder to get so better to put this as my SO order.
> 
> Would love to hear your thoughts on this one. TIA!!


I understand the feeling ; I think it all depends on what bag you feel you need more . 
I would pick the K25 but it is my personal decision which had no impact on what you would do. 
Have you asked your SA if they receive many B sellier ? I know my store does not( even getting a K 25 is hard )
Also do you have a specific combination of leathers and colors  that you love and need in any of these 2 different bags ?


----------



## vicluxury

christine728 said:


> I understand the feeling ; I think it all depends on what bag you feel you need more .
> I would pick the K25 but it is my personal decision which had no impact on what you would do.
> Have you asked your SA if they receive many B sellier ? I know my store does not( even getting a K 25 is hard )
> Also do you have a specific combination of leathers and colors  that you love and need in any of these 2 different bags ?



Thanks for the reply!!
HAHAHA Yeah, i did ask that question!!! But I finally decided to get K25S! My SA did say B sellier is a bit harder to get from the store but i decided to get Kelly because it's more practical for me


----------



## christine728

vicluxury said:


> Thanks for the reply!!
> HAHAHA Yeah, i did ask that question!!! But I finally decided to get K25S! My SA did say B sellier is a bit harder to get from the store but i decided to get Kelly because it's more practical for me


Congratulations! 
I think you picked wisely


----------



## lxp727

such a dilemma....thoughts please on a mini kelly chèvre 
1. multi color with blue encre (primary) and bleu blume 
2. verso with blue encre exterior, a pink or light colored interior, and contrast stitching (e.g., gris perle) 

I'm mostly uncertain if the k20 is too small to have two colors on it. Does anyone happen to have a bag in blue encre? I know it's not one of the most popular ones like rose sakura so would love to see an example!


----------



## foxyqt

La Bella Figura said:


> Ooh, I am more aligned with your first instinct, I think RG would look so rich and yummy with Rouge Sellier. I find the brushed gold hardware a bit harsh and less luxe looking, but that's just my personal reaction to it in pictures. Rouge Sellier strikes me as a chocolate-cherry color, whereas Rouge H seems a truer dark red, so they're in the same spectrum but not duplicative to me. I also think tonal stitching is more elegant. With a Birkin verso, you will still be able to peep the interior from the outside of the bag, so it will still have that SO pop. But this is all just my opinion. I'm also prepping for my first SO this season, and I'm trying to stay grounded in my own preferences rather than feeling compelled to make certain choices *just* because it's an SO exclusive option--but I can see both sides of the argument! Whatever you choose, it sounds like it will be gorgeous!



Thank you so much for your response, much appreciated! I recently saw a picture of a Birkin in a slightly similar colorway: Chocolate & Rose Pourpre - the exterior was Chocolate and the handles, sangles and piping were in Rose Pourpre.. it actually looked really nice! Wondering if I should consider this option or stick with Verso..



La Bella Figura said:


> I'm trying to stay grounded in my own preferences rather than feeling compelled to make certain choices *just* because it's an SO exclusive option



Also, THIS! 100% agree!


----------



## ArielS

lxp727 said:


> such a dilemma....thoughts please on a mini kelly chèvre
> 1. multi color with blue encre (primary) and bleu blume
> 2. verso with blue encre exterior, a pink or light colored interior, and contrast stitching (e.g., gris perle)
> 
> I'm mostly uncertain if the k20 is too small to have two colors on it. Does anyone happen to have a bag in blue encre? I know it's not one of the most popular ones like rose sakura so would love to see an example!


I don’t think mini Kelly is too small for multi colour. I’d go for multi because you can’t really see interior for Kelly.


----------



## Notorious Pink

lxp727 said:


> such a dilemma....thoughts please on a mini kelly chèvre
> 1. multi color with blue encre (primary) and bleu blume
> 2. verso with blue encre exterior, a pink or light colored interior, and contrast stitching (e.g., gris perle)
> 
> I'm mostly uncertain if the k20 is too small to have two colors on it. Does anyone happen to have a bag in blue encre? I know it's not one of the most popular ones like rose sakura so would love to see an example!





ArielS said:


> I don’t think mini Kelly is too small for multi colour. I’d go for multi because you can’t really see interior for Kelly.


This is a blue encre Epsom 25cm Kelly. The color is very hard to photograph, so I’m posting three pics in different lighting. the name translates to Blue Ink, and to me it looks like the color of a Bic pen.

I also like multi for Kelly for the same reason, and thats what I ordered, but if you want to be more subtle, just do a pop contrast stitching.


----------



## texas87

Notorious Pink said:


> This is a blue encre Epsom 25cm Kelly. The color is very hard to photograph, so I’m posting three pics in different lighting. the name translates to Blue Ink, and to me it looks like the color of a Bic pen.
> 
> I also like multi for Kelly for the same reason, and thats what I ordered, but if you want to be more subtle, just do a pop contrast stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5329685
> View attachment 5329686
> View attachment 5329687


This is gorgeous!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Meta

foxyqt said:


> Thank you so much for your response, much appreciated! I recently saw a picture of a Birkin in a slightly similar colorway: Chocolate & Rose Pourpre - *the exterior was Chocolate and the handles, sangles and piping were in Rose Pourpre.*. it actually looked really nice! Wondering if I should consider this option or stick with Verso..


Just FYI, the option you mentioned above has been removed from SO for a few years now. The existing multico option includes secondary color on the side panels.


----------



## lxp727

Notorious Pink said:


> This is a blue encre Epsom 25cm Kelly. The color is very hard to photograph, so I’m posting three pics in different lighting. the name translates to Blue Ink, and to me it looks like the color of a Bic pen.
> 
> I also like multi for Kelly for the same reason, and thats what I ordered, but if you want to be more subtle, just do a pop contrast stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5329685
> View attachment 5329686
> View attachment 5329687


The color looks so rich! Thanks for sharing this! And love the match with the bracelet!


----------



## keekee

Just got word that my SO from November 2020 arrived! I know it doesn’t seem like a long time but I was about to give up on it!


----------



## foxyqt

Meta said:


> Just FYI, the option you mentioned above has been removed from SO for a few years now. The existing multico option includes secondary color on the side panels.


Oh my! Thanks for clarifying. Guess I’ll stick to my first choice


----------



## mtlbagjunkie

lxp727 said:


> such a dilemma....thoughts please on a mini kelly chèvre
> 1. multi color with blue encre (primary) and bleu blume
> 2. verso with blue encre exterior, a pink or light colored interior, and contrast stitching (e.g., gris perle)
> 
> I'm mostly uncertain if the k20 is too small to have two colors on it. Does anyone happen to have a bag in blue encre? I know it's not one of the most popular ones like rose sakura so would love to see an example!


I went with something similar for my SO. K28 Sellier Bleu encre in chèvre with RDC interior and Naturel stitch. This was the picture I found online that inspired me. And I took a picture of a Bleu encre SLG in Epsom at the store with better lighting.


----------



## Priscadiana

Hello,
Got my first SO 2 weeks ago after waiting for 1 year 5months. Mini kelly in gris perle and rose lipstick permabrass gold hardware chevre leather with longer strap


----------



## joanneminnie

Dears, thank you for your help and input! I decided on Craie with gris T and rose gold hardware B25 togo!


----------



## Lady.of.Leisure

Hello, does anyone know if you can pick rose Sakura with rose gold hardware as special order Kelly? I have been thinking about my SO while waiting for the invitation call to come. Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Lady.of.Leisure said:


> Hello, does anyone know if you can pick rose Sakura with rose gold hardware as special order Kelly? I have been thinking about my SO while waiting for the invitation call to come. Thanks!


Rose gold hardware is still unavailable for Kelly bags.


----------



## Culoucou

Lady.of.Leisure said:


> Hello, does anyone know if you can pick rose Sakura with rose gold hardware as special order Kelly? I have been thinking about my SO while waiting for the invitation call to come. Thanks!





acrowcounted said:


> Rose gold hardware is still unavailable for Kelly bags.



correct, RGHW is for Birkin SO only still.
However, I really like the look of permabrass hardware and the lovely champagne tone it has!


----------



## NervousNellie

Sorry if this question has already been answered or if it’s best to reach out directly to the SA about this, but did you receive a confirmation email once your SO order was approved? Did it take a while to get the approval?


----------



## acrowcounted

NervousNellie said:


> Sorry if this question has already been answered or if it’s best to reach out directly to the SA about this, but did you receive a confirmation email once your SO order was approved? Did it take a while to get the approval?


No you don’t receive any kind of notification after you leave the store. You can inquire with your SA and they can see a binary rejected/still there status on your profile but that’s about it.


----------



## NervousNellie

acrowcounted said:


> No you don’t receive any kind of notification after you leave the store. You can inquire with your SA and they can see a binary rejected/still there status on your profile but that’s about it.


Thanks so much! It’s my first SO. I’m very excited (maybe too excited, if there is such a thing!).


----------



## Lady.of.Leisure

Culoucou said:


> correct, RGHW is for Birkin SO only still.
> However, I really like the look of permabrass hardware and the lovely champagne tone it has!


Thanks! I might just go for Permabrass as I m dying for that mini Kelly and if no rose gold then Permabrass it is.


----------



## Naynaykilla

Bag_lover2689 said:


> So I collected mine on Saturday have to say I’m in love
> 9 months was my wait which I was really pleased about.
> Birkin 25 chèvre
> Magnolia and bleu zillege
> Brushed palladium hardware
> Bleu nuit stitching


Dream color!!! How do you feel it wears for everyday?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## keekee

Pics of my SO placed Nov 2020. Craie/RP verso with permabrass hardware!


----------



## NervousNellie

keekee said:


> Pics of my SO placed Nov 2020. Craie/RP verso with permabrass hardware!


This is beautiful!!!!


----------



## chariceee_

Hello,
I’ve been offered a chance to SO a croc bag. I have 2 options in mind.
Opt 1: Vert D’eau on the front & Vanille on the side
Opt 2: Vanille on the front & Vert D’eau on the side
Can’t decide on whether to get a birkin or kelly 25, and also the hardware. Would love if anyone can give me suggestions. Thank you!


----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

chariceee_ said:


> Hello,
> I’ve been offered a chance to SO a croc bag. I have 2 options in mind.
> Opt 1: Vert D’eau on the front & Vanille on the side
> Opt 2: Vanille on the front & Vert D’eau on the side
> Can’t decide on whether to get a birkin or kelly 25, and also the hardware. Would love if anyone can give me suggestions. Thank you!



Option #1!!! SHW would be muted against the green, whereas the GHW would pop & bring out the yellowness of the vert d'eau.


----------



## Muffin_Top

chariceee_ said:


> Hello,
> I’ve been offered a chance to SO a croc bag. I have 2 options in mind.
> Opt 1: Vert D’eau on the front & Vanille on the side
> Opt 2: Vanille on the front & Vert D’eau on the side
> Can’t decide on whether to get a birkin or kelly 25, and also the hardware. Would love if anyone can give me suggestions. Thank you!


I would do the option 1, with shiny gold hardware or permabrass.
Just imagining this is fantastic !


----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

SHW would be muted against the green
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> FYI, this isn't a pro! I prefer SHW > GHW given this shade of green.


----------



## QuelleFromage

chariceee_ said:


> Hello,
> I’ve been offered a chance to SO a croc bag. I have 2 options in mind.
> Opt 1: Vert D’eau on the front & Vanille on the side
> Opt 2: Vanille on the front & Vert D’eau on the side
> Can’t decide on whether to get a birkin or kelly 25, and also the hardware. Would love if anyone can give me suggestions. Thank you!


Vanille is so pretty in croc, and you ideally want a darker color for handles. I would do #2 in a B25 and either brushed PHW or permabrass. But GHW would work too.


----------



## chariceee_

QuelleFromage said:


> Vanille is so pretty in croc, and you ideally want a darker color for handles. I would do #2 in a B25 and either brushed PHW or permabrass. But GHW would work too.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts dear. Tbh, I’m also leaning towards a B25 hehe. Hopefully I’m able to make up my mind when I see the swatches in store. Can’t wait!


----------



## Globetrotter

Wanted to update everyone that just shy of one year (360 days), I picked up my SO chèvre mysore mini Kelly today! I was surprised at the relatively normal turnaround time given the global supply chain situation but I’m certainly not complaining! I’m over the moon with her


----------



## texas87

Globetrotter said:


> Wanted to update everyone that just shy of one year (360 days), I picked up my SO chèvre mysore mini Kelly today! I was surprised at the relatively normal turnaround time given the global supply chain situation but I’m certainly not complaining! I’m over the moon with her


Show us pics


----------



## Fashionista295

Hi there SO experts, would you happen to know the difference between a rack order and SO? 
Context is: August 2020 I placed an exotic rack order but my SA has left. I'm debating waiting for my order to come in, vs. starting a relationship at a store closer to home. Would you wait?


----------



## acrowcounted

Fashionista295 said:


> Hi there SO experts, would you happen to know the difference between a rack order and SO?
> Context is: August 2020 I placed an exotic rack order but my SA has left. I'm debating waiting for my order to come in, vs. starting a relationship at a store closer to home. Would you wait?


It’s RAC order, not rack. An acronym for Reste A Commander which has morphed into just another term for Special Order or a la carte bag orders over the years. My SA also used to refer to my SO orders as RAC orders out of old habit. 

When the bag is complete, it will be delivered to your original store with your client profile number on it and you should theoretically be contacted to come collect it regardless of if you’ve shopped at your store since, or not, or shopped elsewhere (unless your SM is being petty, I suppose). Again, in theory these offers are “earned” before they are given and dont “require” further spending after the fact but some stores may see it differently.


----------



## La Bella Figura

Hi, I'd love to get your fashionable TPF'ers opinions! My first SO appointment is next week, I'm *beyond* excited and, thanks to the wealth of helpful info in this forum, I'm pretty settled on what I want--except for lining color. I want a K28 Sellier in Vert Criquet epsom with PHW (or permabrass, I've not yet seen it in person), in the verso style with a beautiful complementary color inside. I'm drawn to the pinks like Rose Mexico, Framboise, and Rose Pourpre, but it's hard to parse the subtle shade differences and imagine how they would present as a lining. Do you have any opinions on the best pairing with Vert Criquet? What would you choose for interior color, among those deep pinks or the other options? Thank you in advance!


----------



## texas87

La Bella Figura said:


> Hi, I'd love to get your fashionable TPF'ers opinions! My first SO appointment is next week, I'm *beyond* excited and, thanks to the wealth of helpful info in this forum, I'm pretty settled on what I want--except for lining color. I want a K28 Sellier in Vert Criquet epsom with PHW (or permabrass, I've not yet seen it in person), in the verso style with a beautiful complementary color inside. I'm drawn to the pinks like Rose Mexico, Framboise, and Rose Pourpre, but it's hard to parse the subtle shade differences and imagine how they would present as a lining. Do you have any opinions on the best pairing with Vert Criquet? What would you choose for interior color, among those deep pinks or the other options? Thank you in advance!


I would go with something that leans more pink and less purple otherwise I would personally not be able to unsee the Barney comparison


----------



## QuelleFromage

La Bella Figura said:


> Hi, I'd love to get your fashionable TPF'ers opinions! My first SO appointment is next week, I'm *beyond* excited and, thanks to the wealth of helpful info in this forum, I'm pretty settled on what I want--except for lining color. I want a K28 Sellier in Vert Criquet epsom with PHW (or permabrass, I've not yet seen it in person), in the verso style with a beautiful complementary color inside. I'm drawn to the pinks like Rose Mexico, Framboise, and Rose Pourpre, but it's hard to parse the subtle shade differences and imagine how they would present as a lining. Do you have any opinions on the best pairing with Vert Criquet? What would you choose for interior color, among those deep pinks or the other options? Thank you in advance!


Vert Criquet is quite soft, so I'd choose the softest option that you love (too bad there is not a very pale pink available) - that said, because it's a Kelly, the color only shows when the bag is opened, so it's not like with a multico where the wrong choice of a second color can really hurt your main color. If you *want* a pop of hot pink, you can do that. (I wouldn't do Rose Pourpre because purple (even purply pink) and green make me think of the Joker, but that's just me.)


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## may3545

First SO took 5.5 months: Craie 28 epsom sellier, rose tyrien interior, brushed GHW, longer strap, placed May 2019, received early November 2019. Second one placed in late June 2021, and received 8 months later right before Valentine's Day 2022, a B25 togo blue electric exterior, gris perle interior, brushed GHW. I'm in the USA. Been very fortunate that they were quick!


----------



## shoppingwest

Hi, I am very happy can choose my 1st special order. I would like to choose B25 with colour 
1 .Gris T & gold togo
2. Gris T & black togo 

but I can’t find any similar pictures. Can anyone share a picture please if you have the same combo. TIA


----------



## DDCHA

After placing order in May 2020, my baby is finally here! 22 mos of waiting was hard…but totally worth it!

B30 Gris Asphalte Togo with RGHW and Vert Titien interior. Don’t have the clochette as I’m waiting to have it heat stamped with my initials!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Just was informed my Spring 2021 SO cannot be made. I originally ordered B30 Rose Pourpre swift w/BGHW. The H gods said I now have two choices: 1) Switch to B30 Magnolia swift w/BGHW, or 2) no bag at all. I have 24 hrs to ponder.

My pink ladies and gents, what do you all suggest? Is magnolia that much brighter than rose pourpre especially in swift? Is it just as versatile of a pink as rose pourpre? I am a neutral clothes gal — blue jeans and black tops mostly.

Of course, I will also do some searching on this forum to better educate myself on magnolia. Would still love all of your opinions, good and/or bad though.

Thx!


----------



## QuelleFromage

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just was informed my Spring 2021 SO cannot be made. I originally ordered B30 Rose Pourpre swift w/BGHW. The H gods said I now have two choices: 1) Switch to B30 Magnolia swift w/BGHW, or 2) no bag at all. I have 24 hrs to ponder.
> 
> My pink ladies and gents, what do you all suggest? Is magnolia that much brighter than rose pourpre especially in swift? Is it just as versatile of a pink as rose pourpre? I am a neutral clothes gal — blue jeans and black tops mostly.
> 
> Of course, I will also do some searching on this forum to better educate myself on magnolia. Would still love all of your opinions, good and/or bad though.
> 
> Thx!


Honestly I prefer Magnolia to RP. It is brighter and more "pink" but avoids the muddiness that can happen with RP ("muddy" can be good if you want a muted color). It is definitely not a neutral, but IMO it's in the "happy color" area that, say, BE inhabits, where you can wear it as a pop with pretty much anything. 
I'd look at as much Magnolia as you can and try to see if you can envision yourself wearing it. The q is also: if you don't place this SO, will your store guarantee you next season's slot?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

QuelleFromage said:


> Honestly I prefer Magnolia to RP. It is brighter and more "pink" but avoids the muddiness that can happen with RP ("muddy" can be good if you want a muted color). It is definitely not a neutral, but IMO it's in the "happy color" area that, say, BE inhabits, where you can wear it as a pop with pretty much anything.
> I'd look at as much Magnolia as you can and try to see if you can envision yourself wearing it. The q is also: if you don't place this SO, will your store guarantee you next season's slot?



Thank you so much for your thoughtful reply.

My SA says this will not be held against me since 1) H is dictating this change, and 2) it’s a pink GHW bag that, if I declined, would sell in a heartbeat. Not sure if I declined this if I’d be guaranteed a future slot. I actually have an email out to my SM to confirm if I can decline with truly no harm/no foul and inquire what options exist if I decide to forego this round.

I’m only interested in another future SO if Vert de gris is offered though. My SA/SM are aware that I’ve been waiting on this color for many years.

Researching magnolia like crazy now. Thank you again for your reply!


----------



## texas87

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just was informed my Spring 2021 SO cannot be made. I originally ordered B30 Rose Pourpre swift w/BGHW. The H gods said I now have two choices: 1) Switch to B30 Magnolia swift w/BGHW, or 2) no bag at all. I have 24 hrs to ponder.
> 
> My pink ladies and gents, what do you all suggest? Is magnolia that much brighter than rose pourpre especially in swift? Is it just as versatile of a pink as rose pourpre? I am a neutral clothes gal — blue jeans and black tops mostly.
> 
> Of course, I will also do some searching on this forum to better educate myself on magnolia. Would still love all of your opinions, good and/or bad though.
> 
> Thx!


I actually really love magnolia! One of our TPF members was just offered a verso in magnolia and she’s posted in the color album if that helps. I’m sorry your SO was declined. That’s a bummer.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Just was informed my Spring 2021 SO cannot be made. I originally ordered B30 Rose Pourpre swift w/BGHW. The H gods said I now have two choices: 1) Switch to B30 Magnolia swift w/BGHW, or 2) no bag at all. I have 24 hrs to ponder.
> 
> My pink ladies and gents, what do you all suggest? Is magnolia that much brighter than rose pourpre especially in swift? Is it just as versatile of a pink as rose pourpre? I am a neutral clothes gal — blue jeans and black tops mostly.
> 
> Of course, I will also do some searching on this forum to better educate myself on magnolia. Would still love all of your opinions, good and/or bad though.
> 
> Thx!



Wow in swift! What a special selection you made and I understand this is probably coming as a shock and is such a hard choice. Personally, I think both can be versatile pinks, especially in swift. If for example you had wanted one leather and had to swap for another, I might feel differently. But swapping for the same leather is a good start. Magnolia is bright, but looks SO good with denim. I have a RP K28 which I wear constantly with denim, in the summer, in the winter, and so on. If I was offered magnolia instead, I would have snapped it up. They are the same family just magnolia is a bit "cleaner" of a color.

Can you swing by the boutique to see the swatches side by side? Or is that not an option?  

It seems that if you do not take it, there is no option for a swap out for this particular slot and potentially not an option for a next season slot (where RP probably likely won't be available anyway??....) 

For these reasons, I think I would take it.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

@QuelleFromage 
@texas87 
@nakedmosher2of3 

Thank you all for your thoughtful replies. Given I only have 24 hours and a full schedule today, I won’t be able to make it to the H store in time to check things out in person.

I did a lot of research on TPF and elsewhere. Like most H colors, magnolia appears to be a chameleon color depending on the lighting. I do like that it leans more pink.

My SA was kind enough to send me a photo of the swatch change last night. My SM verified that if I ended up declining, I would be still be in good standing. I guess there is no harm in going forward. First world problems, I know.




Magnolia Swift, RS stitching, BGHW, Gris Perle interior


----------



## texas87

SpicyTuna13 said:


> @QuelleFromage
> @texas87
> @nakedmosher2of3
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughtful replies. Given I only have 24 hours and a full schedule today, I won’t be able to make it to the H store in time to check things out in person.
> 
> I did a lot of research on TPF and elsewhere. Like most H colors, magnolia appears to be a chameleon color depending on the lighting. I do like that it leans more pink.
> 
> My SA was kind enough to send me a photo of the swatch change last night. My SM verified that if I ended up declining, I would be still be in good standing. I guess there is no harm in going forward. First world problems, I know.
> 
> View attachment 5346791
> 
> 
> Magnolia Swift, RS stitching, BGHW, Gris Perle interior


I think its going to be beautiful!!!


----------



## closetluxe

It looks like I may be getting a SO order soon which I'm totally excited about.  I have some questions...
1. When do SO orders get placed?
2. Do all SAs get SOs to offer to their clients?
3. If 2 is yes, how many per SO?  Per season?
4. Does the SM have to approve the SO for the client or is it up to the individual SA and their discretion?
TIA


----------



## La Bella Figura

Thank you for your replies, @texas87 & @QuelleFromage !



texas87 said:


> I would go with something that leans more pink and less purple otherwise I would personally not be able to unsee the Barney comparison



Oh man, I have not thought of Barney in thirty years! But you got me thinking, what color would Barney-by-Hermes be....maybe Crocus? lol!



QuelleFromage said:


> Vert Criquet is quite soft, so I'd choose the softest option that you love (too bad there is not a very pale pink available) - that said, because it's a Kelly, the color only shows when the bag is opened, so it's not like with a multico where the wrong choice of a second color can really hurt your main color. If you *want* a pop of hot pink, you can do that. (I wouldn't do Rose Pourpre because purple (even purply pink) and green make me think of the Joker, but that's just me.)



I know, I love the softness of Vert Criquet, but it seems all the lining colors are quite bold this season (except gris perle, but I'm not big on gray), though maybe some will look different in person. 

But thank you again for your perspectives! That you both thought of cartoons has me a bit worried, haha. I was imagining a tulip/floral vibe, not a Batman villain! You've given me food for thought. I'll keep an open mind going into my appointment and trust I'll know the right match when I see it!


----------



## hopiko

SpicyTuna13 said:


> @QuelleFromage
> @texas87
> @nakedmosher2of3
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughtful replies. Given I only have 24 hours and a full schedule today, I won’t be able to make it to the H store in time to check things out in person.
> 
> I did a lot of research on TPF and elsewhere. Like most H colors, magnolia appears to be a chameleon color depending on the lighting. I do like that it leans more pink.
> 
> My SA was kind enough to send me a photo of the swatch change last night. My SM verified that if I ended up declining, I would be still be in good standing. I guess there is no harm in going forward. First world problems, I know.
> 
> View attachment 5346791
> 
> 
> Magnolia Swift, RS stitching, BGHW, Gris Perle interior


Looks gorgeous!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

La Bella Figura said:


> Thank you for your replies, @texas87 & @QuelleFromage !
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I have not thought of Barney in thirty years! But you got me thinking, what color would Barney-by-Hermes be....maybe Crocus? lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I love the softness of Vert Criquet, but it seems all the lining colors are quite bold this season (except gris perle, but I'm not big on gray), though maybe some will look different in person.
> 
> But thank you again for your perspectives! That you both thought of cartoons has me a bit worried, haha. I was imagining a tulip/floral vibe, not a Batman villain! You've given me food for thought. I'll keep an open mind going into my appointment and trust I'll know the right match when I see it!



Honestly, I LOVE purple and green, both separately and together. I don't think you'll have a Joker vibe unless they're both vibrant- that said, nothing's wrong with villain colors.  I actually think RP would be pretty, but I think that about RP anyway because it's one of my personal favorite colors.


----------



## texas87

La Bella Figura said:


> Thank you for your replies, @texas87 & @QuelleFromage !
> 
> 
> 
> Oh man, I have not thought of Barney in thirty years! But you got me thinking, what color would Barney-by-Hermes be....maybe Crocus? lol!
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I love the softness of Vert Criquet, but it seems all the lining colors are quite bold this season (except gris perle, but I'm not big on gray), though maybe some will look different in person.
> 
> But thank you again for your perspectives! That you both thought of cartoons has me a bit worried, haha. I was imagining a tulip/floral vibe, not a Batman villain! You've given me food for thought. I'll keep an open mind going into my appointment and trust I'll know the right match when I see it!



haha yes maybe crocus. I have a 3 year old so Barney and the like are always on my mind.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

SpicyTuna13 said:


> @QuelleFromage
> @texas87
> @nakedmosher2of3
> 
> Thank you all for your thoughtful replies. Given I only have 24 hours and a full schedule today, I won’t be able to make it to the H store in time to check things out in person.
> 
> I did a lot of research on TPF and elsewhere. Like most H colors, magnolia appears to be a chameleon color depending on the lighting. I do like that it leans more pink.
> 
> My SA was kind enough to send me a photo of the swatch change last night. My SM verified that if I ended up declining, I would be still be in good standing. I guess there is no harm in going forward. First world problems, I know.
> 
> View attachment 5346791
> 
> 
> Magnolia Swift, RS stitching, BGHW, Gris Perle interior


Did you decide to move forward? I hope so!!!


----------



## kittynui

La Bella Figura said:


> Hi, I'd love to get your fashionable TPF'ers opinions! My first SO appointment is next week, I'm *beyond* excited and, thanks to the wealth of helpful info in this forum, I'm pretty settled on what I want--except for lining color. I want a K28 Sellier in Vert Criquet epsom with PHW (or permabrass, I've not yet seen it in person), in the verso style with a beautiful complementary color inside. I'm drawn to the pinks like Rose Mexico, Framboise, and Rose Pourpre, but it's hard to parse the subtle shade differences and imagine how they would present as a lining. Do you have any opinions on the best pairing with Vert Criquet? What would you choose for interior color, among those deep pinks or the other options? Thank you in advance!


I’ve recently bought a bag that what supposed to be someone’s special order and the interior is framboise. As you can see on the picture it’s almost red so I’d take the rose Mexico or pourpre.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Did you decide to move forward? I hope so!!!



Yes. I figure it doesn’t hurt to see how it all turns out. My SA/SM said I can turn it down as this would be a unicorn combo (pink GHW) that would sell itself if I declined.

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

La Bella Figura said:


> Hi, I'd love to get your fashionable TPF'ers opinions! My first SO appointment is next week, I'm *beyond* excited and, thanks to the wealth of helpful info in this forum, I'm pretty settled on what I want--except for lining color. I want a K28 Sellier in Vert Criquet epsom with PHW (or permabrass, I've not yet seen it in person), in the verso style with a beautiful complementary color inside. I'm drawn to the pinks like Rose Mexico, Framboise, and Rose Pourpre, but it's hard to parse the subtle shade differences and imagine how they would present as a lining. Do you have any opinions on the best pairing with Vert Criquet? What would you choose for interior color, among those deep pinks or the other options? Thank you in advance!



If you are set on these 3 options, I would do Rose Mexico as it is the most pink for a more floral vibe. I think Framboise is too red (Xmas vibes), and RP is too purple (Joker/ Barney as others have mentioned, but this would be my #2 pick out of these 3 options).

I would suggest Gris Perle as a softer and less competitive color so that Vert Criquet could shine so to speak, but that sounds like it may not be the best option for your preference.

Have you considered lime or any of the green linings as more of a “green family” compliment to Vert Criquet?


----------



## stylemeter

texas87 said:


> I think its going to be beautiful!!!


beautiful


----------



## La Bella Figura

kittynui said:


> I’ve recently bought a bag that what supposed to be someone’s special order and the interior is framboise. As you can see on the picture it’s almost red so I’d take the rose Mexico or pourpre.
> View attachment 5347593


Thank you so much for sharing a picture! This is so helpful. Your bag is beautiful, it looks gorgeous with black!


----------



## La Bella Figura

SpicyTuna13 said:


> If you are set on these 3 options, I would do Rose Mexico as it is the most pink for a more floral vibe. I think Framboise is too red (Xmas vibes), and RP is too purple (Joker/ Barney as others have mentioned, but this would be my #2 pick out of these 3 options).
> 
> I would suggest Gris Perle as a softer and less competitive color so that Vert Criquet could shine so to speak, but that sounds like it may not be the best option for your preference.
> 
> Have you considered lime or any of the green linings as more of a “green family” compliment to Vert Criquet?


Thank you for your thoughtful input. Your color analysis is helpful. I am not totally set on the deep pinks, I'm also curious to see Bougainvillier and yes, I love my greens!  I'm keeping an open mind. Also, I saw your other post, and fwiw, I have a Magnolia Kelly in togo, and it's a really fun, beautiful color that is surprisingly wearable. I hope when your swift Birkin arrives, you just love it! And pls share pics!


----------



## Naynaykilla

La Bella Figura said:


> Hi, I'd love to get your fashionable TPF'ers opinions! My first SO appointment is next week, I'm *beyond* excited and, thanks to the wealth of helpful info in this forum, I'm pretty settled on what I want--except for lining color. I want a K28 Sellier in Vert Criquet epsom with PHW (or permabrass, I've not yet seen it in person), in the verso style with a beautiful complementary color inside. I'm drawn to the pinks like Rose Mexico, Framboise, and Rose Pourpre, but it's hard to parse the subtle shade differences and imagine how they would present as a lining. Do you have any opinions on the best pairing with Vert Criquet? What would you choose for interior color, among those deep pinks or the other options? Thank you in advance!


Love vert criquet! I’d do a bright pink like magnolia or RP or a complimentary color like malachite or Vert Jade that would be pretty as well 

I recently got a Verso magnolia and rouge casaque


----------



## Avintage

Hi all,

Need your input for my hss order 
I was considering to have a K25 in chevre multico with gris T as main color. For the sides I have been thinking of Nata, but my SM strongly suggest to do Gris Perle instead.
Her consideration was: 
- She has seen every other person doing SO in a very similar combo hence the alacarte won’t be as special 
- Nata can be too feminine, and she knows me well enough to know that I’m  not

Has anyone see the combo of Gris T and Gris Perle before? I love the color but just can’t find the combo in picture

Thank you


----------



## alc116

CFA_with_400ccsilicone said:


> Option #1!!! SHW would be muted against the green, whereas the GHW would pop & bring out the yellowness of the vert d'eau.


I agree - and am so jealous as Vert D'eau is the most gooooorgeous color


----------



## alc116

GabrielleS said:


> I have this in an SLG. Can send a picture of you want. Very beautiful with a slight sheen.


I would love to see a pic of this!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Is there an updated version available of the Model/Material/Hardware chart for 2022? My sister did an SO last weekend for a K25 Nata in Clemence (she has no copy or photo of her order). Is Sellier with Clemence leather even possible this season? I checked the 2021 sheet which states that Clemence is not possible in Sellier style and Size 25 is also not an option.
Maybe an expert on SOs can chime in here, that would be so helpful - I don’t want to start a family fight on mis-information. Yet, we are highly competitive when it comes to being right and if she is wrong then she needs to be told  Since I'm the little one she always told me that she knows better because she is older.



Meta said:


> This first image tells you which type of hardware and leather for each size of the various styles.


----------



## acrowcounted

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Is there an updated version available of the Model/Material/Hardware chart for 2022? My sister did an SO last weekend for a K25 Nata in Clemence (she has no copy or photo of her order). Is Sellier with Clemence leather even possible this season? I checked the 2021 sheet which states that Clemence is not possible in Sellier style and Size 25 is also not an option.
> Maybe an expert on SOs can chime in here, that would be so helpful - I don’t want to start a family fight on mis-information. Yet, we are highly competitive when it comes to being right and if she is wrong then she needs to be told  Since I'm the little one she always told me that she knows better because she is older.


This is the correct current chart. Unfortunately, some SAs aren’t as detail oriented when placing a la carte orders and overlook these significant limitations on selections. You are correct though that apparently a K25 in Clemence is not possible for SO in either Sellier nor Retourne (clemence Sellier has never been an option in my recollection.) My best guess would be that the SA took her order as such and that your sister will be receiving a phone call in the near future to update her specs when the store manager unsuccessfully attempts to enter the order into the computer system. (Which means your sister isn’t wrong, her SA is.)


----------



## Clo_Clo

Avintage said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need your input for my hss order
> I was considering to have a K25 in chevre multico with gris T as main color. For the sides I have been thinking of Nata, but my SM strongly suggest to do Gris Perle instead.
> Her consideration was:
> - She has seen every other person doing SO in a very similar combo hence the alacarte won’t be as special
> - Nata can be too feminine, and she knows me well enough to know that I’m  not
> 
> Has anyone see the combo of Gris T and Gris Perle before? I love the color but just can’t find the combo in picture
> 
> Thank you



I was seriously thinking about Gris P + Gris T in chèvre for a Kelly Sellier and then decided to go another route.  I did some research and pretty sure I saw a B25 in the same combo you are thinking and that bag was complimented by lots of people as very elegant and beautiful.


----------



## duggi84

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Is there an updated version available of the Model/Material/Hardware chart for 2022? My sister did an SO last weekend for a K25 Nata in Clemence (she has no copy or photo of her order). Is Sellier with Clemence leather even possible this season? I checked the 2021 sheet which states that Clemence is not possible in Sellier style and Size 25 is also not an option.
> Maybe an expert on SOs can chime in here, that would be so helpful - I don’t want to start a family fight on mis-information. Yet, we are highly competitive when it comes to being right and if she is wrong then she needs to be told  Since I'm the little one she always told me that she knows better because she is older.



I think no because some leathers probably aren't great for the Sellier Kelly, simply due to their softness, so Hermès probably just doesn't do them.  I don't think I've ever seen a Sellier Kelly in Clemence, Togo, or Gulliver/Swift (even on the used market), for example.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Clo_Clo

duggi84 said:


> I think no because some leathers probably aren't great for the Sellier Kelly, simply due to their softness, so Hermès probably just doesn't do them.  I don't think I've ever seen a Sellier Kelly in Clemence, Togo, or Gulliver/Swift (even on the used market), for example.



Sellier in Togo was previously offered as an SO but not any more.


----------



## wannaprada

Did my first SO a couple of weeks ago and it was an awesome experience. After weeks of researching, I went in knowing pretty much what I wanted: a B25, chrevre leather, brushed gold hardware, and a light colored bag which for me is a step outside my comfort zone. This made selecting a color a fairly quick and easy. The one thing I wasn’t sure of is if I wanted to do a verso or a multicolored. In the end I did a verso B25 Nata for the exterior and Rose Mexico for the interior. I know, boring however, I’m still excited!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Thank you @acrowcounted, @duggi84 @Clo_Clo for your answers and expertise.



acrowcounted said:


> This is the correct current chart. Unfortunately, some SAs aren’t as detail oriented when placing a la carte orders and overlook these significant limitations on selections. You are correct though that apparently a K25 in Clemence is not possible for SO in either Sellier nor Retourne (clemence Sellier has never been an option in my recollection.) My best guess would be that the SA took her order as such and that your sister will be receiving a phone call in the near future to update her specs when the store manager unsuccessfully attempts to enter the order into the computer system. (Which means your sister isn’t wrong, her SA is.)


As always this forum is a great source of knowledge and apparently a better one than some employees. Telling my sister that her SA is wrong might be even more difficult than telling her that she's wrong but thankfully I have this forum to prove it 



duggi84 said:


> I think no because some leathers probably aren't great for the Sellier Kelly, simply due to their softness, so Hermès probably just doesn't do them.  I don't think I've ever seen a Sellier Kelly in Clemence, Togo, or Gulliver/Swift (even on the used market), for example.



Too bad they don’t do Togo, Clemence or Swift in Sellier but I guess it makes sense given the many slouchiness bag pictures that we have here on this forum of Clemence and the other leathers.




Clo_Clo said:


> Sellier in Togo was previously offered as an SO but not any more.



Well that is unfortunate, this would have been my dream combination if I'd ever be offered an SO again.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

wannaprada said:


> Did my first SO a couple of weeks ago and it was an awesome experience. After weeks of researching, I went in knowing pretty much what I wanted: a B25, chrevre leather, brushed gold hardware, and a light colored bag which for me is a step outside my comfort zone. This made selecting a color a fairly quick and easy. The one thing I wasn’t sure of is if I wanted to do a verso or a multicolored. In the end I did a verso B25 Nata for the exterior and Rose Mexico for the interior. I know, boring however, I’m still excited!



Not boring at all. In fact, it is a more classic combo that can be enjoyed for many years to come….which is the point with Hermes, right?


----------



## wannaprada

SpicyTuna13 said:


> Not boring at all. In fact, it is a more classic combo that can be enjoyed for many years to come….which is the point with Hermes, right?


That’s right! Thank you!


----------



## allure244

Avintage said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need your input for my hss order
> I was considering to have a K25 in chevre multico with gris T as main color. For the sides I have been thinking of Nata, but my SM strongly suggest to do Gris Perle instead.
> Her consideration was:
> - She has seen every other person doing SO in a very similar combo hence the alacarte won’t be as special
> - Nata can be too feminine, and she knows me well enough to know that I’m  not
> 
> Has anyone see the combo of Gris T and Gris Perle before? I love the color but just can’t find the combo in picture
> 
> Thank you



For me, I feel the combo of GT/nata will definitely be gorgeous. I’m not as sure about the combo of GT and GP as I feel like GT is more warm/beige toned (I have a GT togo b25 rghw) while the Gp is more cool/grey toned. I could not find an example of these two colors in an SO. The closest I could find was GT and Gris mouette. Gris mouette is a cool toned grey darker than GP. Perhaps because GP is a much lighter grey, the combo of GT and GP could look nice but it’s hard for me to say for sure without seeing pics of the combo in a multico bag.


----------



## lilmermaid264

Avintage said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need your input for my hss order
> I was considering to have a K25 in chevre multico with gris T as main color. For the sides I have been thinking of Nata, but my SM strongly suggest to do Gris Perle instead.
> Her consideration was:
> - She has seen every other person doing SO in a very similar combo hence the alacarte won’t be as special
> - Nata can be too feminine, and she knows me well enough to know that I’m  not
> 
> Has anyone see the combo of Gris T and Gris Perle before? I love the color but just can’t find the combo in picture
> 
> Thank you


 Hello!

I did a similar order but still waiting. It was gris t and craie in togo. I'd say go with your gut because it's a bag that you'll carry and love.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Avintage said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Need your input for my hss order
> I was considering to have a K25 in chevre multico with gris T as main color. For the sides I have been thinking of Nata, but my SM strongly suggest to do Gris Perle instead.
> Her consideration was:
> - She has seen every other person doing SO in a very similar combo hence the alacarte won’t be as special
> - Nata can be too feminine, and she knows me well enough to know that I’m  not
> 
> Has anyone see the combo of Gris T and Gris Perle before? I love the color but just can’t find the combo in picture
> 
> Thank you



I would not mix GP and GT personally due to cool and warm tones, respectively.

I did etain and craie multi-color B30 a few years ago. Love the bag, but the warm tone resin on the craie clashing with cool tone etain drove me nuts. I ended up getting the resin repainted to match etain to make the bag overall cool toned.

If this would not drive you nuts, then by all means proceed ahead. Just food for thought though.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MlleBougainvillier said:


> T
> 
> Too bad they don’t do Togo, Clemence or Swift in Sellier but I guess it makes sense given the many slouchiness bag pictures that we have here on this forum of Clemence and the other leathers.



Togo sellier doesn't slouch; the stiffening insert in sellier Kellys ensures that they hold structure. There are many happy owners of Togo sellier including me. I only know one owner of a Swift sellier Kelly (it's rigid and quite beautiful) and, while I have been offered Clemence sellier in the past, I haven't seen it IRL. 

It seems that H is just trying to keep the available combinations down to manage production - for instance you now also see chèvre only available in sellier Kellys, B25s limited in leather options, etc. etc....not the case a few years ago.


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

QuelleFromage said:


> Togo sellier doesn't slouch; the stiffening insert in sellier Kellys ensures that they hold structure. There are many happy owners of Togo sellier including me. I only know one owner of a Swift sellier Kelly (it's rigid and quite beautiful) and, while I have been offered Clemence sellier in the past, I haven't seen it IRL.
> 
> It seems that H is just trying to keep the available combinations down to manage production - for instance you now also see chèvre only available in sellier Kellys, B25s limited in leather options, etc. etc....not the case a few years ago.


Lucky you, enjoy it and please know that I am a bit vert-cyprès-eyed  Knowing that your dream combination was once possible is always a bummer. Maybe we all can pursuade H that we need more SO combinations again.


----------



## Fashionista2

wannaprada said:


> Did my first SO a couple of weeks ago and it was an awesome experience. After weeks of researching, I went in knowing pretty much what I wanted: a B25, chrevre leather, brushed gold hardware, and a light colored bag which for me is a step outside my comfort zone. This made selecting a color a fairly quick and easy. The one thing I wasn’t sure of is if I wanted to do a verso or a multicolored. In the end I did a verso B25 Nata for the exterior and Rose Mexico for the interior. I know, boring however, I’m still excited!


Absolutely stunning! You won't regret it.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Lucky you, enjoy it and please know that I am a bit vert-cyprès-eyed  Knowing that your dream combination was once possible is always a bummer. Maybe we all can pursuade H that we need more SO combinations again.


I am obsessed with VC so I am right there with you. I'm also craving a chèvre retourné. The choices change and change, so, who knows? I always thought Togo sellier was one of the best possible choices....maybe when larger selliers are popular again it will happen, since chèvre is only for smaller bags?


----------



## sailormoon

I just SO my k25 Sellier Craie with Mauve Sylvester. Can’t find any pic online for reference


----------



## adonis1

Over the moon with this beauty ! Order place in february 2021 receive in Mars 2022 ( Europe based.)

It’s a Kelly 28 retourné clémence tourillon craie/trench with gold matte hardware.
Been seeing  a lot of this combo color but in epsom sellier.


----------



## hopiko

adonis1 said:


> Over the moon with this beauty ! Order place in february 2021 receive in Mars 2022 ( Europe based.)
> 
> It’s a Kelly 28 retourné clémence tourillon craie/trench with gold matte hardware.
> Been seeing  a lot of this combo color but in epsom sellier.


Well worth the wait, she is beautiful!!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Notorious Pink

sailormoon said:


> I just SO my k25 Sellier Craie with Mauve Sylvester. Can’t find any pic online for reference


So yours will be unique!


----------



## sailormoon

Notorious Pink said:


> So yours will be unique!


I wanna a rose Azalee but they said not avail so nearest to pink will be m. S


----------



## Naynaykilla

One of the groups I’m in a member shared the 2022 SO color chart, I thought I would share here for the lucky folks who are getting SO this season!


----------



## acrowcounted

Naynaykilla said:


> One of the groups I’m in a member shared the 2022 SO color chart, I thought I would share here for the lucky folks who are getting SO this season!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355467


It’s not a new chart. SO options haven’t changed since last august and won’t change again until this coming august.


----------



## Naynaykilla

acrowcounted said:


> It’s not a new chart. SO options haven’t changed since last august and won’t change again until this coming august.


Ah I see, she posted so thought I’d share. If not useful mods can delete


----------



## texas87

Naynaykilla said:


> Ah I see, she posted so thought I’d share. If not useful mods can delete


if you check the title of this thread, the color chart has already been added and reference to the post number has been made


----------



## yuukei

Finally got the invite to do SO this season and I’m so excited since I’ve been dreaming about Rose Sakura!
However, I can’t make it to the store until two weeks later so I’m a little worried 3Q will no longer be an option if too many people chose it already.
Has anyone done 3Q just recently? Is it still available?


----------



## channel55555

Hi need some opinions for my first so please.. 

I want multi color and gold hardware for sure, but I can’t decide if what bag style and size and color combo. I have b25 my collection. 

K25 or mini k or b25 
Rose Sakura + rose Mexico 
rose Sakura + nata 
Grid Asphalt + craie

my SA recommended to get mini k, she said it’s more hard to get.


Thank you


----------



## JeanGranger

channel55555 said:


> Hi need some opinions for my first so please..
> 
> I want multi color and gold hardware for sure, but I can’t decide if what bag style and size and color combo. I have b25 my collection.
> 
> K25 or mini k or b25
> Rose Sakura + rose Mexico
> rose Sakura + nata
> Grid Asphalt + craie
> 
> my SA recommended to get mini k, she said it’s more hard to get.
> 
> 
> Thank you


Both RS+Nata and Gris Aslhalt+Craie choice are beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

channel55555 said:


> Hi need some opinions for my first so please..
> 
> I want multi color and gold hardware for sure, but I can’t decide if what bag style and size and color combo. I have b25 my collection.
> 
> K25 or mini k or b25
> Rose Sakura + rose Mexico
> rose Sakura + nata
> Grid Asphalt + craie
> 
> my SA recommended to get mini k, she said it’s more hard to get.
> 
> 
> Thank you



Mini K — bc it’s harder to get

Gris A & Craie — neutrals that will go with everything and be treasured for a lifetime


----------



## lvstratus

channel55555 said:


> Hi need some opinions for my first so please..
> 
> I want multi color and gold hardware for sure, but I can’t decide if what bag style and size and color combo. I have b25 my collection.
> 
> K25 or mini k or b25
> Rose Sakura + rose Mexico
> rose Sakura + nata
> Grid Asphalt + craie
> 
> my SA recommended to get mini k, she said it’s more hard to get.
> 
> 
> Thank you



Mini K, gris asphalt and craie.


----------



## mshup

Does anybody know which colors are available in croco at the moment? Is it possible to go for beton? I want to be prepared as my SA told me that I will get the chance this year.


----------



## acrowcounted

mshup said:


> Does anybody know which colors are available in croco at the moment? Is it possible to go for beton? I want to be prepared as my SA told me that I will get the chance this year.


All the color choices are shown here. Beton in exotic is not currently an option. Note also that exotic SO offers are different than regular offers and typically much much much more rare and difficult to be offered so make sure you clarify with your SA which version she meant.


----------



## Notorious Pink

channel55555 said:


> Hi need some opinions for my first so please..
> 
> I want multi color and gold hardware for sure, but I can’t decide if what bag style and size and color combo. I have b25 my collection.
> 
> K25 or mini k or b25
> Rose Sakura + rose Mexico
> rose Sakura + nata
> Grid Asphalt + craie
> 
> my SA recommended to get mini k, she said it’s more hard to get.
> 
> 
> Thank you


I ordered K25 Sakura & Mexico. I posted a mock up of it previously. You may want to consider permabrass if you do a K. I prefer RGHW the most, but I think I prefer Permabrass over Gold as it’s less harsh. 

Yes, Mini K is harder to get, but you have to love the size.


----------



## QuelleFromage

mshup said:


> Does anybody know which colors are available in croco at the moment? Is it possible to go for beton? I want to be prepared as my SA told me that I will get the chance this year.


Shiny or matte? No light colors at all in shiny, no Beton in either ( a member reposted all options just a few posts back). And you need to ask if it's alligator or croc unless the difference doesn't matter to you.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## yuukei

Thinking about doing Rose Sakura + either Nata or Gris Perle in Mysore for a b25…
What would be a good hardware for these combos?
I’m thinking Permabrass or Brushed silver as options


----------



## jenngu

I finally got the message from my SA that my bag K25 chèvre is ready!!  It took 12 months.  But now I’m trying to work out if I should travel to pick up in Paris vs ship to US.  Does anyone know % we are charged for duties?


----------



## _kiki119_

ok ok ok i just got a message from my SA that I am going to get a SO this year... don't know spring or fall yet... but my heart is fluttering I am SOOO excited


----------



## I_sts

Ordered in May 2021, received in February 2022, around 10 months. Kelly 25 Chèvre


----------



## closetluxe

So I texted my SA yesterday that I’d be out of town in early April.  He had mentioned offering me a SO this year when he was able to so I wanted to make sure I didn't miss out as I was leaving town.  And he texted me back today to ask about my availability this weekend through next week before I go.  My husband's additional watch links and a couple of online orders that he had placed for us had come in.  And as a BTW, he put...
"Ok great, also bring your creativity and let’s submit your A la Carte order that day!"
OMG!!!  It's officially happening!  I'm thinking of doing a Kelly 25 verso in Rose Sakura in Chevre.  I need help with a complementary inside color.  Can someone reference the inside color chart?  TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

closetlux said:


> So I texted my SA yesterday that I’d be out of town in early April.  He had mentioned offering me a SO this year when he was able to so I wanted to make sure I didn't miss out as I was leaving town.  And he texted me back today to ask about my availability this weekend through next week before I go.  My husband's additional watch links and a couple of online orders that he had placed for us had come in.  And as a BTW, he put...
> "Ok great, also bring your creativity and let’s submit your A la Carte order that day!"
> OMG!!!  It's officially happening!  I'm thinking of doing a Kelly 25 verso in Rose Sakura in Chevre.  I need help with a complementary inside color.  Can someone reference the inside color chart?  TIA


I’m not sure why the thread title was updated. The full set of current SO options is still found here on post 8486 on page 566. Options only update in August.


----------



## closetluxe

acrowcounted said:


> I’m not sure why the thread title was updated. The full set of current SO options is still found here on post 8486 on page 566. Options only update in August.


Thanks


----------



## closetluxe

What would look better, go better together?  Kelly 25 Chevre verso in
1. Rose Sakura/Rouge de Coeur
2. Rose Sakura/Bleu Electrique


----------



## Muffin_Top

closetlux said:


> What would look better, go better together?  Kelly 25 Chevre verso in
> 1. Rose Sakura/Rouge de Coeur
> 2. Rose Sakura/Bleu Electrique


Sakura and Bleu électrique !


----------



## _kiki119_

Any advice on those who is doing their first SO? I am a bit torn of getting a k20 or k25.

k20 bc it is very hard to come by and it’s value is soaring right Now….. a k25 since it is more practical

also can anyone point to the menu option? Not just color, but style/leather combo?


----------



## acrowcounted

_kiki119_ said:


> Any advice on those who is doing their first SO? I am a bit torn of getting a k20 or k25.
> 
> k20 bc it is very hard to come by and it’s value is soaring right Now….. a k25 since it is more practical
> 
> also can anyone point to the menu option? Not just color, but style/leather combo?


This may be the most up to date we have, though it is from last spring.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

_kiki119_ said:


> Any advice on those who is doing their first SO? I am a bit torn of getting a k20 or k25.
> 
> k20 bc it is very hard to come by and it’s value is soaring right Now….. a k25 since it is more practical
> 
> also can anyone point to the menu option? Not just color, but style/leather combo?



K25 because you say it’s practical.

Never understood the logic for getting something just because it’s hard to come by or because its value is soaring. If you don’t really like it, especially at these prices, then what’s the point?


----------



## papilloncristal

I got a last minute text from my SA just now but the only available appointment that I could make would be tomorrow. I went thru this thread and now I’m left with two options that I can’t decide on:

1. K25 Verso, Rose Sakura in Swift exterior and Framboise interior. Can’t decide should it go with Permabrass or brushed gold hardware

2.K28 Verso, Togo Gris Tourterelle exterior and Framboise interior. Brushed gold hardware.

I have a few B/Ks on hand already, and the grey / pink ones are:
- K28 Togo Vert Amande GHW (yea it’s under green category but I feel like it’s leaning towards grey more than green)
- K25 Swift Gris Perle
- K25 Sellier Rose Azalée GHW
- K25 Sellier Bi-Color, Epsom Nata (primary) and Rose Azalée (secondary), GHW 
- B25 in Étain GHW, Rose Sakura PHW
- B25 bi-color under production: Cuivre (main) and Rose Sakura (secondary), brushed GHW

Im admittedly pinkaholic and grey is my second favorite color so I’m not really considering any other options. Can anyone give me some advice please? TIA!


----------



## kittynui

I just got an email from my home store saying that my SO has arrived! Placed late September :
B30 Rose sakura swift / RGHW / Rose mexico interior.
Total around 6 months. Cannot wait to pick it up


----------



## _kiki119_

SpicyTuna13 said:


> K25 because you say it’s practical.
> 
> Never understood the logic for getting something just because it’s hard to come by or because its value is soaring. If you don’t really like it, especially at these prices, then what’s the point?


that is very true - K20 is on my list, but I will def use K25 more.
is SO pricing same as reg. pricing?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## closetluxe

_kiki119_ said:


> that is very true - K20 is on my list, but I will def use K25 more.
> is SO pricing same as reg. pricing?


Is the price the price when you order it or when you pick it up?


----------



## acrowcounted

_kiki119_ said:


> that is very true - K20 is on my list, but I will def use K25 more.
> is SO pricing same as reg. pricing?





closetlux said:


> Is the price the price when you order it or when you pick it up?


The price paid is the regular current retail price at the time of pick up.


----------



## kittynui

papilloncristal said:


> 1. K25 Verso, Rose Sakura in Swift exterior and Framboise interior. Can’t decide should it go with Permabrass or brushed gold hardware
> 
> 2.K28 Verso, Togo Gris Tourterelle exterior and Framboise interior. Brushed gold hardware.
> 
> Im admittedly pinkaholic and grey is my second favorite color so I’m not really considering any other options. Can anyone give me some advice please? TIA!



Be aware that Framboise interior will look more red than pink. You can search my name, I’ve posted a picture of my HSS black Kelly 28 with framboise interior.
If you’d like a more pinky color, I’d pick Rose mexico.


----------



## acrowcounted

kittynui said:


> Be aware that Framboise interior will look more red than pink. You can search my name, I’ve posted a picture of my HSS black Kelly 28 with framboise interior.
> If you’d like a more pinky color, I’d pick Rose mexico.


I think Framboise vs Rose Mexico will look nearly indistinguishable and both very reddish as interior colors. Rose Mexico is potentially a tiny blip more pink but I wouldn’t have high hopes that either would scream “pink” over red. They really needed a true pink interior choice this round. 
Swift Framboise B25 with Milo Rose Mexico Rodeo


----------



## kittynui

Forgot to mention that my store is FSH / Paris


----------



## QuelleFromage

papilloncristal said:


> I got a last minute text from my SA just now but the only available appointment that I could make would be tomorrow. I went thru this thread and now I’m left with two options that I can’t decide on:
> 
> 1. K25 Verso, Rose Sakura in Swift exterior and Framboise interior. Can’t decide should it go with Permabrass or brushed gold hardware
> 
> 2.K28 Verso, Togo Gris Tourterelle exterior and Framboise interior. Brushed gold hardware.
> 
> I have a few B/Ks on hand already, and the grey / pink ones are:
> - K28 Togo Vert Amande GHW (yea it’s under green category but I feel like it’s leaning towards grey more than green)
> - K25 Swift Gris Perle
> - K25 Sellier Rose Azalée GHW
> - K25 Sellier Bi-Color, Epsom Nata (primary) and Rose Azalée (secondary), GHW
> - B25 in Étain GHW, Rose Sakura PHW
> - B25 bi-color under production: Cuivre (main) and Rose Sakura (secondary), brushed GHW
> 
> Im admittedly pinkaholic and grey is my second favorite color so I’m not really considering any other options. Can anyone give me some advice please? TIA!


1) is adorable, soft, and fun (I would do permabrass)
2) is more daytime, classic chic, practical with a hidden pop

Could you use another K28 since you have three K25s? Personally I think it's a great everyday size. You could do a pink contrast stitch on the Gris T, then together with the BGHW it's very different from your Vert Amande bag.


----------



## fashiongodess*

papilloncristal said:


> I got a last minute text from my SA just now but the only available appointment that I could make would be tomorrow. I went thru this thread and now I’m left with two options that I can’t decide on:
> 
> 1. K25 Verso, Rose Sakura in Swift exterior and Framboise interior. Can’t decide should it go with Permabrass or brushed gold hardware
> 
> 2.K28 Verso, Togo Gris Tourterelle exterior and Framboise interior. Brushed gold hardware.
> 
> I have a few B/Ks on hand already, and the grey / pink ones are:
> - K28 Togo Vert Amande GHW (yea it’s under green category but I feel like it’s leaning towards grey more than green)
> - K25 Swift Gris Perle
> - K25 Sellier Rose Azalée GHW
> - K25 Sellier Bi-Color, Epsom Nata (primary) and Rose Azalée (secondary), GHW
> - B25 in Étain GHW, Rose Sakura PHW
> - B25 bi-color under production: Cuivre (main) and Rose Sakura (secondary), brushed GHW
> 
> Im admittedly pinkaholic and grey is my second favorite color so I’m not really considering any other options. Can anyone give me some advice please? TIA!


I think option 1 Rose sakura will look great with permabrass hardware, brushed gold might look too harsh. this is just my opinion


----------



## juejue

Wow! So excited! I’ve also placed SO on Sep and glad to know that you got your bag. Please kindly share some pictures once you pick it up. Thank you.


----------



## closetluxe

Just came back from my SO appointment. I placed an order for a Kelly Sellier 25 Verso Chevre in Rose Sakura/Rouge de Coeur with permabrass hardware. My SA said it could take up to 1 year and if I was willing to wait. Uhhh...YES!!!


----------



## dbswlWkd

Hello Hermes color experts,

I need your advice! This is my first SO and I still can’t decide! I want Birkin 25 bi-color. I wanted Craie so bad but I know Rose Sakura is very hard to get…so… I need your help!

1.craie and Trench with RGHW togo leather
2. Nata and Gris T with RGHW mysore leather
3. Trench and Gris T with RGHW togo leather.
4.May be Rose sakura mysore leather verso Birkin with other pink with RGHW.


----------



## DimpleGirl

I have an opportunity to go an SO this year. I’m thinking of a Kelly mini verso, rose Sakura chèvre and Framboise lining. I would like to do rose gold hw but I’ve heard that’s not an option for Kelly. Is that still true?


----------



## acrowcounted

DimpleGirl said:


> I have an opportunity to go an SO this year. I’m thinking of a Kelly mini verso, rose Sakura chèvre and Framboise lining. I would like to do rose gold hw but I’ve heard that’s not an option for Kelly. Is that still true?


Yes it’s still true.


----------



## closetluxe

DimpleGirl said:


> I have an opportunity to go an SO this year. I’m thinking of a Kelly mini verso, rose Sakura chèvre and Framboise lining. I would like to do rose gold hw but I’ve heard that’s not an option for Kelly. Is that still true?


I just came from my appointment.  I placed an order for K25 and rose gold hardware is definitely not an option.


----------



## _kiki119_

dont know if it is the right thread to ask -  what’s everyone thought Kelly Pouchette vs mini as SO? 
I like the idea of a mini, but like Again not practical, so that got me thinking about the pouchette.  I know the down side is that is not coming with cross body strap.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Seeing lots of repeat questions here.

You know, it’s actually fun to read through this thread. I even reread it occasionally.
New season chart is right in the title, start from there.
Who knows, maybe your question has even been answered already…perhaps even a few times. 

(I know I’m sounding snarky, but this IS a fun thread to read, even more so when there are _a variety_ of questions and discussions )


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Kasia F.

Notorious Pink said:


> Seeing lots of repeat questions here.
> 
> You know, it’s actually fun to read through this thread. I even reread it occasionally.
> New season chart is right in the title, start from there.
> Who knows, maybe your question has even been answered already…perhaps even a few times.
> 
> (I know I’m sounding snarky, but this IS a fun thread to read, even more so when there are _a variety_ of questions and discussions )


Thanks to all the expertise around here and tons of reading material I was able to pick my first SO without a single question LOL (Verso K25 Nata Chevre with Gold lining, brushed gold hardware). So thank you to all the experts!


----------



## JeanGranger

dbswlWkd said:


> Hello Hermes color experts,
> 
> I need your advice! This is my first SO and I still can’t decide! I want Birkin 25 bi-color. I wanted Craie so bad but I know Rose Sakura is very hard to get…so… I need your help!
> 
> 1.craie and Trench with RGHW togo leather
> 2. Nata and Gris T with RGHW mysore leather
> 3. Trench and Gris T with RGHW togo leather.
> 4.May be Rose sakura mysore leather verso Birkin with other pink with RGHW.



1


----------



## Muffin_Top

dbswlWkd said:


> Hello Hermes color experts,
> 
> I need your advice! This is my first SO and I still can’t decide! I want Birkin 25 bi-color. I wanted Craie so bad but I know Rose Sakura is very hard to get…so… I need your help!
> 
> 1.craie and Trench with RGHW togo leather
> 2. Nata and Gris T with RGHW mysore leather
> 3. Trench and Gris T with RGHW togo leather.
> 4.May be Rose sakura mysore leather verso Birkin with other pink with RGHW.


Well, the answer is in your question. 
Are you going to chose the popular hard to get Rose Sakura or the Craie you really want...? 
You'll keep wanting a Craie B if you don't order it. 
(and these colors are a good match on a bicolore version)


----------



## Muffin_Top

Am I the only one finding there is just a massive movement towards Chèvre rose Sakura ?
Don't misunderstand me, I don't want to be rude to anyone of you of course, that color is lovely and I wouldn't refuse it if I lived in a place with a longer summer. 
But it seems that there won't be enough pink goats on the planet to satisfy the demand !


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Muffin_Top said:


> Am I the only one finding there is just a massive movement towards Chèvre rose Sakura ?
> Don't misunderstand me, I don't want to be rude to anyone of you of course, that color is lovely and I wouldn't refuse it if I lived in a place with a longer summer.
> But it seems that there won't be enough pink goats on the planet to satisfy the demand !



I imagine there *may* be a lot of RS cancellations — I hope I’m wrong, but one year post submitting my Spring 2021 order, RP swift got cancelled in me, so anything is possible.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Kasia F. said:


> Thanks to all the expertise around here and tons of reading material I was able to pick my first SO without a single question LOL (Verso K25 Nata Chevre with Gold lining, brushed gold hardware). So thank you to all the experts!


 And I can’t wait to see it!


----------



## _kiki119_

Notorious Pink said:


> Seeing lots of repeat questions here.
> 
> You know, it’s actually fun to read through this thread. I even reread it occasionally.
> New season chart is right in the title, start from there.
> Who knows, maybe your question has even been answered already…perhaps even a few times.
> 
> (I know I’m sounding snarky, but this IS a fun thread to read, even more so when there are _a variety_ of questions and discussions )


Thank you!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Muffin_Top said:


> Well, the answer is in your question.
> Are you going to chose the popular hard to get Rose Sakura or the Craie you really want...?
> You'll keep wanting a Craie B if you don't order it.
> (and these colors are a good match on a bicolore version)



This is the truth x 1000. If you want craie, you’re going to always want Craie.



Muffin_Top said:


> Am I the only one finding there is just a massive movement towards Chèvre rose Sakura ?
> Don't misunderstand me, I don't want to be rude to anyone of you of course, that color is lovely and I wouldn't refuse it if I lived in a place with a longer summer.
> But it seems that there won't be enough pink goats on the planet to satisfy the demand !



You must be absolutely rolling your eyes at all the Sakura requests! I am guilty of ordering one, too...and I live in, um, warm sunny New York!  In general for H bags, pink is the second-most popular color (the first one being black), and I would hazard a guess that Sakura (or maybe 5P) is the most sought-after shade. I probably would not have been given the SO this round (and probably wouldnt have asked) if it was not on the chart.


----------



## Retroboy

I placed my SO at the start of the month now I’m getting worried it will not look as good as I hoped. I’m a man I ordered a Birkin 40 Matt hardware, Epsom leather with matching stitching. The main colour is graphite, the sides, handle and straps are sapphire blue. Image attached, be great to hear what others think? I just hope the blue straps look good against the grey! I already have a blue HAC 50 with black handles and straps, so I wanted grey.


----------



## Yramnna

QuelleFromage said:


> Togo sellier doesn't slouch; the stiffening insert in sellier Kellys ensures that they hold structure. There are many happy owners of Togo sellier including me. I only know one owner of a Swift sellier Kelly (it's rigid and quite beautiful) and, while I have been offered Clemence sellier in the past, I haven't seen it IRL.
> 
> It seems that H is just trying to keep the available combinations down to manage production - for instance you now also see chèvre only available in sellier Kellys, B25s limited in leather options, etc. etc....not the case a few years ago.


Would love to see pictures of your beautiful Togo sellier Kelly.  if you don’t mind. Is it comfortable to use as crossbody? That’s currently on my wishlist. ☺️


----------



## cravin

Yramnna said:


> Would love to see pictures of your beautiful Togo sellier Kelly.  if you don’t mind. Is it comfortable to use as crossbody? That’s currently on my wishlist. ☺️



Definitely not speaking for QF, but the wife got a Togo sellier k28 and you can see pictures here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/dear-maam-that-did-not-want-her-so.1001847/ 
including crossbody. She doesn’t use the provided strap though.


----------



## dbswlWkd

Muffin_Top said:


> Well, the answer is in your question.
> Are you going to chose the popular hard to get Rose Sakura or the Craie you really want...?
> You'll keep wanting a Craie B if you don't order it.
> (and these colors are a good match on a bicolore version)


Yes… I know I will keep wanting a Craie B. Also I want to do bicolor version. I am really leaning towards to Craie ☺️ Thank you for your advice


----------



## heifer

Retroboy said:


> I placed my SO at the start of the month now I’m getting worried it will not look as good as I hoped. I’m a man I ordered a Birkin 40 Matt hardware, Epsom leather with matching stitching. The main colour is graphite, the sides, handle and straps are sapphire blue. Image attached, be great to hear what others think? I just hope the blue straps look good against the grey! I already have a blue HAC 50 with black handles and straps, so I wanted grey.



Why the worry honestly, I think you have picked some nice colors for your SO. 
It will look very subtle and chic, the black and the sapphire blue complement each other, especially with the chosen hardware.
You will most certainly enjoy your bag when it arrives!!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Yramnna said:


> Would love to see pictures of your beautiful Togo sellier Kelly.  if you don’t mind. Is it comfortable to use as crossbody? That’s currently on my wishlist. ☺


Mine was a 32 and it now has a happy new owner. I only sold it because of the size.

Togo sellier will be as comfortable as any sellier Kelly to wear crossbody. The issue is the strap length and where the handles hit you. I have a long strap for my chèvre Kelly sellier 25 and it's fine crossbody, although TBH I personally don't really like the look, and usually wear it on my shoulder. HTH!


----------



## dbswlWkd

JeanGranger said:


> 1


Thank you for your input!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Yramnna

QuelleFromage said:


> Mine was a 32 and it now has a happy new owner. I only sold it because of the size.
> 
> Togo sellier will be as comfortable as any sellier Kelly to wear crossbody. The issue is the strap length and where the handles hit you. I have a long strap for my chèvre Kelly sellier 25 and it's fine crossbody, although TBH I personally don't really like the look, and usually wear it on my shoulder. HTH!



Thank you for replying! I’m just trying to validate choosing Togo sellier over Togo retourne for its hopefully somewhat structured look but still not as stiff like Epsom for crossbody wear.


----------



## cravin

Yramnna said:


> Thank you for replying! I’m just trying to validate choosing Togo sellier over Togo retourne for its hopefully somewhat structured look but still not as stiff like Epsom for crossbody wear.



Sellier is Sellier regardless of the leather.  It will be stiff for crossbody wear regardless of leather.  If you look at the link I posted a few above, you'll see my wife wearing hers crossbody and that it does not conform to the body


----------



## QuelleFromage

Yramnna said:


> Thank you for replying! I’m just trying to validate choosing Togo sellier over Togo retourne for its hopefully somewhat structured look but still not as stiff like Epsom for crossbody wear.


Well, Togo sellier isn't currently available, but even if it were, @cravin is right - against the body all selliers are pretty much the same. I think Togo and Epsom are not much different to open, either. Chevre might be just a bit softer in opening.


----------



## Yramnna

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, Togo sellier isn't currently available, but even if it were, @cravin is right - against the body all selliers are pretty much the same. I think Togo and Epsom are not much different to open, either. Chevre might be just a bit softer in opening.



i really appreciate the added pertinent info! ☺️


----------



## S2jewels

Hi all..
yesterday my SA called me delivering me the good news, my 3rd SO in this boutique and 4th over all..
I’m placing the order tomorrow, I know the color combo I want but not sure to go with which style..
The combo is Gris asphalt/craie with BGHW
Shall I go with a Kelly sellier or birkin sellier? Size 25
Already have 2  K25 sellier, 2 K25 retourne, 1 mini K, 1 K32 and 4 B25’S.
I love my kelly sellier’s both are bio colors but I also like the look of the birkin sellier, but I never held one and saw it in reality, and I don’t know if they will offer it one day.. my boutique is offering me special orders because my request are always hard..
Plz advise me..


----------



## ArielS

S2jewels said:


> Hi all..
> yesterday my SA called me delivering me the good news, my 3rd SO in this boutique and 4th over all..
> I’m placing the order tomorrow, I know the color combo I want but not sure to go with which style..
> The combo is Gris asphalt/craie with BGHW
> Shall I go with a Kelly sellier or birkin sellier? Size 25
> Already have 2  K25 sellier, 2 K25 retourne, 1 mini K, 1 K32 and 4 B25’S.
> I love my kelly sellier’s both are bio colors but I also like the look of the birkin sellier, but I never held one and saw it in reality, and I don’t know if they will offer it one day.. my boutique is offering me special orders because my request are always hard..
> Plz advise me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5366493


I prefer kelly in this colour combo but since you have 2 k25 and you haven't got b sellier, this is good chance to get b sellier!


----------



## LovinDesigner

Is there a possibility that if I order Rose S for my SO that it will be cancelled due to the volume of Rose S orders?


----------



## acrowcounted

LovinDesigner said:


> Is there a possibility that if I order Rose S for my SO that it will be cancelled due to the volume of Rose S orders?


It’s unlikely but anything is possible.


----------



## LovinDesigner

acrowcounted said:


> It’s unlikely but anything is possible.


Thank you  Not sure what to do with my SO yet but have until Tuesday to decide


----------



## acrowcounted

LovinDesigner said:


> Thank you  Not sure what to do with my SO yet but have until Tuesday to decide


I mean, did you even have a SO in 2021/2022 if you don’t get Sakura?!


----------



## LovinDesigner

acrowcounted said:


> I mean, did you even have a SO in 2021/2022 if you don’t get Sakura?!


OMG this is so true


----------



## LovinDesigner

I'm really concerned about having an SO cancelled  . This is my first SO and I really don't want to do anything that could increase my chances of it getting rejected/cancelled. Does anyone know what situations lead to cancellation? Thanks in advance


----------



## acrowcounted

LovinDesigner said:


> I'm really concerned about having an SO cancelled  . This is my first SO and I really don't want to do anything that could increase my chances of it getting rejected/cancelled. Does anyone know what situations lead to cancellation? Thanks in advance


Cancellations are extremely rare but can happen for any number of reasons, all of which are outside of your control. The good news is that even if it were to get cancelled for some reason, the store would likely seek to make it up to you with some other fabulous bag or a replacement SO slot. Also, most issues are communicated to the store before being “cancelled” such that the client can resubmit immediately.


----------



## hopiko

acrowcounted said:


> I mean, did you even have a SO in 2021/2022 if you don’t get Sakura?!


Uh oh, I ordered Nata…does that mean it doesn’t exist….LOL


----------



## baileylab

Is there a thread on how to get offered an SO? Thanks


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovinDesigner

acrowcounted said:


> Cancellations are extremely rare but can happen for any number of reasons, all of which are outside of your control. The good news is that even if it were to get cancelled for some reason, the store would likely seek to make it up to you with some other fabulous bag or a replacement SO slot. Also, most issues are communicated to the store before being “cancelled” such that the client can resubmit immediately.


Thats good to know. Thank you so much!


----------



## QuelleFromage

LovinDesigner said:


> I'm really concerned about having an SO cancelled  . This is my first SO and I really don't want to do anything that could increase my chances of it getting rejected/cancelled. Does anyone know what situations lead to cancellation? Thanks in advance


If you order a leather/color that they run out of, your SO is very unlikely to be canceled - you'll just be asked for another choice. This has happened to me. Same if you order something that is in fact not an available combination (this has also happened to me LOL).


----------



## LovinDesigner

QuelleFromage said:


> If you order a leather/color that they run out of, your SO is very unlikely to be canceled - you'll just be asked for another choice. This has happened to me. Same if you order something that is in fact not an available combination (this has also happened to me LOL).


Oh dear  Now I'm thinking Rose S will definitely be in short supply soon. Really want the Rose S and Rose Mex combo  in calfskin or Rose S and Rose Extr in Clemence. Definitely going for a B25. Probably RGHW and contrast stitching


----------



## hopiko

Retroboy said:


> I placed my SO at the start of the month now I’m getting worried it will not look as good as I hoped. I’m a man I ordered a Birkin 40 Matt hardware, Epsom leather with matching stitching. The main colour is graphite, the sides, handle and straps are sapphire blue. Image attached, be great to hear what others think? I just hope the blue straps look good against the grey! I already have a blue HAC 50 with black handles and straps, so I wanted grey.


Hopefully this will give you some comfort….although these are different leathers, here is a pick with chèvre sapphire and swift graphite with silver…the colors are very complimentary and look great together!  Your bag will be amazing!


----------



## Muffin_Top

I'm sorry, I was only joking about the number of Rose Sakura goats on Earth... 
I didn't mean to make anyone panic out of nothing about cancellations


----------



## LovinDesigner

Muffin_Top said:


> I'm sorry, I was only joking about the number of Rose Sakura goats on Earth...
> I didn't mean to make anyone panic out of nothing about cancellations


 An absolutely hilarious comment about the goats. I am such a catastrophiser!!! I assume Hermès are well prepared for the influx of RS bags


----------



## BernadetteSuede

Retroboy said:


> I placed my SO at the start of the month now I’m getting worried it will not look as good as I hoped. I’m a man I ordered a Birkin 40 Matt hardware, Epsom leather with matching stitching. The main colour is graphite, the sides, handle and straps are sapphire blue. Image attached, be great to hear what others think? I just hope the blue straps look good against the grey! I already have a blue HAC 50 with black handles and straps, so I wanted grey.


This is pretty close to one of my dream combos! I think it’ll look great, especially with your hardware choice.


----------



## closetluxe

LovinDesigner said:


> OMG this is so true


How often does Rose Sakura come along as a color for the season?


----------



## LovinDesigner

closetlux said:


> How often does Rose Sakura come along as a color for the season?


I'm guessing rarely, hence the overwhelming demand for it through SO


----------



## closetluxe

QuelleFromage said:


> If you order a leather/color that they run out of, your SO is very unlikely to be canceled - you'll just be asked for another choice. This has happened to me. Same if you order something that is in fact not an available combination (this has also happened to me LOL).


When your order gets cancelled do they tell you exactly the reason why?  For instance I ordered permabrass for my Rose Sakura chèvre Kelly…would they reject it and tell me to pick another hardware if it’s not possible?


----------



## LovinDesigner

closetlux said:


> When your order gets cancelled do they tell you exactly the reason why?  For instance I ordered permabrass for my Rose Sakura chèvre Kelly…would they reject it and tell me to pick another hardware if it’s not possible?


I think my over worrying about SO's being cancelled is contagious


----------



## QuelleFromage

closetlux said:


> When your order gets cancelled do they tell you exactly the reason why?  For instance I ordered permabrass for my Rose Sakura chèvre Kelly…would they reject it and tell me to pick another hardware if it’s not possible?


Again, your SO is unlikely to be canceled, but it may be changed.

If you are asked to change your A La Carte selection, I have a feeling this plays out differently from store to store, since the communication needs to filter down. In my case, with an SO placed in France, I heard from my SA (we use FB Messenger and WhatsApp) about three weeks after placing the order that the leather and color I wanted had basically run out, and my SA and I discussed alternate options (I chose to change leather to keep my color selection). 

I also had an issue with a US SO where the SA believed a certain configuration was newly available (chèvre retourné), because the system had accepted the order, and the SA was wrong. This one came back pretty fast, a matter of days, again via the SA (we use WeChat). Same deal: we discussed different options (I ended up changing to a Birkin). 

We all also know that artisans may make their own decisions: I had another SO (US, different store from the above) arrive with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium hardware. I'm pretty sure this was an artisan call,  because the bag definitely looked better with gold. It was fortuitous, because the whole time I was waiting for the bag, I'd been thinking I should have ordered gold hardware!

I do know someone whose order was rejected by Paris because Paris did not want to make it. It took them about a month and change to reject the order and ask her to make a different choice. It was worded gently IIRC, something like "Madame it is unfortunately not possible.....".  (I'm going to be honest here, I can't blame them. It was a spectacularly ugly multico choice. She softened the order and feels like H saved her from an unwearable bag. )

It's all good! Having an SO is such a magical opportunity and there are so many combinations that it will always end up OK.


----------



## closetluxe

QuelleFromage said:


> Again, your SO is unlikely to be canceled, but it may be changed.
> 
> If you are asked to change your A La Carte selection, I have a feeling this plays out differently from store to store, since the communication needs to filter down. In my case, with an SO placed in France, I heard from my SA (we use FB Messenger and WhatsApp) about three weeks after placing the order that the leather and color I wanted had basically run out, and my SA and I discussed alternate options (I chose to change leather to keep my color selection).
> 
> I also had an issue with a US SO where the SA believed a certain configuration was newly available (chèvre retourné), because the system had accepted the order, and the SA was wrong. This one came back pretty fast, a matter of days, again via the SA (we use WeChat). Same deal: we discussed different options (I ended up changing to a Birkin).
> 
> We all also know that artisans may make their own decisions: I had another SO (US, different store from the above) arrive with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium hardware. I'm pretty sure this was an artisan call,  because the bag definitely looked better with gold. It was fortuitous, because the whole time I was waiting for the bag, I'd been thinking I should have ordered gold hardware!
> 
> I do know someone whose order was rejected by Paris because Paris did not want to make it. It took them about a month and change to reject the order and ask her to make a different choice. It was worded gently IIRC, something like "Madame it is unfortunately not possible.....".  (I'm going to be honest here, I can't blame them. It was a spectacularly ugly multico choice. She softened the order and feels like H saved her from an unwearable bag. )
> 
> It's all good! Having an SO is such a magical opportunity and there are so many combinations that it will always end up OK.


Yes, being offered an SO, I feel like I won the Hermes lottery!  Thank you for your detailed explanation.


----------



## surfer

QuelleFromage said:


> Again, your SO is unlikely to be canceled, but it may be changed.
> 
> If you are asked to change your A La Carte selection, I have a feeling this plays out differently from store to store, since the communication needs to filter down. In my case, with an SO placed in France, I heard from my SA (we use FB Messenger and WhatsApp) about three weeks after placing the order that the leather and color I wanted had basically run out, and my SA and I discussed alternate options (I chose to change leather to keep my color selection).
> 
> I also had an issue with a US SO where the SA believed a certain configuration was newly available (chèvre retourné), because the system had accepted the order, and the SA was wrong. This one came back pretty fast, a matter of days, again via the SA (we use WeChat). Same deal: we discussed different options (I ended up changing to a Birkin).
> 
> We all also know that artisans may make their own decisions: I had another SO (US, different store from the above) arrive with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium hardware. I'm pretty sure this was an artisan call,  because the bag definitely looked better with gold. It was fortuitous, because the whole time I was waiting for the bag, I'd been thinking I should have ordered gold hardware!
> 
> I do know someone whose order was rejected by Paris because Paris did not want to make it. It took them about a month and change to reject the order and ask her to make a different choice. It was worded gently IIRC, something like "Madame it is unfortunately not possible.....".  (I'm going to be honest here, I can't blame them. It was a spectacularly ugly multico choice. She softened the order and feels like H saved her from an unwearable bag. )
> 
> It's all good! Having an SO is such a magical opportunity and there are so many combinations that it will always end up OK.



Would love to know which bag colour it was whose hardware colour was changed by the artisan dear? Extra huge hugs for pics


----------



## LovinDesigner

QuelleFromage said:


> Again, your SO is unlikely to be canceled, but it may be changed.
> 
> If you are asked to change your A La Carte selection, I have a feeling this plays out differently from store to store, since the communication needs to filter down. In my case, with an SO placed in France, I heard from my SA (we use FB Messenger and WhatsApp) about three weeks after placing the order that the leather and color I wanted had basically run out, and my SA and I discussed alternate options (I chose to change leather to keep my color selection).
> 
> I also had an issue with a US SO where the SA believed a certain configuration was newly available (chèvre retourné), because the system had accepted the order, and the SA was wrong. This one came back pretty fast, a matter of days, again via the SA (we use WeChat). Same deal: we discussed different options (I ended up changing to a Birkin).
> 
> We all also know that artisans may make their own decisions: I had another SO (US, different store from the above) arrive with brushed gold instead of brushed palladium hardware. I'm pretty sure this was an artisan call,  because the bag definitely looked better with gold. It was fortuitous, because the whole time I was waiting for the bag, I'd been thinking I should have ordered gold hardware!
> 
> I do know someone whose order was rejected by Paris because Paris did not want to make it. It took them about a month and change to reject the order and ask her to make a different choice. It was worded gently IIRC, something like "Madame it is unfortunately not possible.....".  (I'm going to be honest here, I can't blame them. It was a spectacularly ugly multico choice. She softened the order and feels like H saved her from an unwearable bag. )
> 
> It's all good! Having an SO is such a magical opportunity and there are so many combinations that it will always end up OK.


Thank you so much.  I feel way better about it now  can't wait to make the order x


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

closetlux said:


> How often does Rose Sakura come along as a color for the season?



When I placed my first SO, I picked from a list of colors available from fall 2016 to spring 2017 and RS was not on the list. Since then, I have been offered several SOs and have followed all the subsequent color charts since fall 2016/spring 2017 and RS was not available for all those years until finally this past fall 2021. Basically I’ve been waiting about 5 years for this color to be offered again for SO.


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> When I placed my first SO, I picked from a list of colors available from fall 2016 to spring 2017 and RS was not on the list. Since then, I have been offered several SOs and have followed all the subsequent color charts since fall 2016/spring 2017 and RS was not available for all those years until finally this past fall 2021. Basically I’ve been waiting about 5 years for this color to be offered again for SO.



I believe Rose Sakura was offered once before, years ago, around the time it originally came out. I can’t remember what year it was (my mind wants to say ten years ago, but I *think* it was more recent than that). Definitely before 2016, which is also when I got my first SO.  About a year ago I did see someone carrying a chevre B30 SO in Rose Sakura, before this year’s SO list came out.


----------



## LovinDesigner

Question for those in the know.  Is it possible to get a B25 in Epsom leather without having to opt for the sellier style?


----------



## QuelleFromage

surfer said:


> Would love to know which bag colour it was whose hardware colour was changed by the artisan dear? Extra huge hugs for pics


Here it is! Raisin chèvre Kelly 25 with bleu électrique stitching and interior.


----------



## acrowcounted

LovinDesigner said:


> Question for those in the know.  Is it possible to get a B25 in Epsom leather without having to opt for the sellier style?


No, it is not currently possible to order a classic B25 retourne style in Epsom leather.


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> Here it is! Raisin chèvre Kelly 25 with bleu électrique stitching and interior.
> 
> View attachment 5367701


I LOVE this bag!!!!


----------



## surfer

QuelleFromage said:


> Here it is! Raisin chèvre Kelly 25 with bleu électrique stitching and interior.
> 
> View attachment 5367701


Ooh yes that's gorgeous and the artisan  made the best call!!


----------



## yuukei

Placed my SO order today and now the wait begins….
One question about the stamps though… I was told stamps are now chosen when the bag comes but then it will need to go back to be stamped. Are they not letting people choose the stamps at the point of ordering the bags? How long does it take for the bag to get stamped after it arrives in store?


----------



## closetluxe

yuukei said:


> Placed my SO order today and now the wait begins….
> One question about the stamps though… I was told stamps are now chosen when the bag comes but then it will need to go back to be stamped. Are they not letting people choose the stamps at the point of ordering the bags? How long does it take for the bag to get stamped after it arrives in store?


I was told that when my SO comes in, I can choose a stamp and send it off to the Beverly Hills boutique where it will be done.  My home boutique is SCP.


----------



## La Bella Figura

closetlux said:


> I was told that when my SO comes in, I can choose a stamp and send it off to the Beverly Hills boutique where it will be done.  My home boutique is SCP.


 
Maybe different stores have different policies? FWIW, I placed my SO at the beginning of March, and I gave my stamp wishes at that time, font/size, placement, foil color, for my initials and lucky stamp. Maybe because there isn't a nearby mega-flagship that could easily do it later? My SA did not ask me for partial payment up front either. I did not question whether or not stamping it would force me to accept the bag, because I cannot imagine refusing it. I hope they follow through with my stamping, I don't want to wait a second longer than necessary to receive my dream Kelly! Good luck with yours!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovinDesigner said:


> Thank you so much.  I feel way better about it now  can't wait to make the order x


The only thing I will add here (not sure someone said it or not) but when a color is super popular, like pink, Hermes may eventually cut that option off the SO color list. This happened a few years ago with pink (Gator, I believe).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

La Bella Figura said:


> Maybe different stores have different policies? FWIW, I placed my SO at the beginning of March, and I gave my stamp wishes at that time, font/size, placement, foil color, for my initials and lucky stamp. Maybe because there isn't a nearby mega-flagship that could easily do it later? My SA did not ask me for partial payment up front either. I did not question whether or not stamping it would force me to accept the bag, because I cannot imagine refusing it. I hope they follow through with my stamping, I don't want to wait a second longer than necessary to receive my dream Kelly! Good luck with yours!


Years ago, one boutique I shopped with submitted my SO with stamping request. Next SO, different boutique, told me to get it stamped after it arrives. Next SO, same story. It varies from boutique to boutique but I'm with you.... just DO IT!


----------



## LovinDesigner

acrowcounted said:


> No, it is not currently possible to order a classic B25 retourne style in Epsom leather.


Thank you for clarifying


----------



## LovinDesigner

Israeli_Flava said:


> Years ago, one boutique I shopped with submitted my SO with stamping request. Next SO, different boutique, told me to get it stamped after it arrives. Next SO, same story. It varies from boutique to boutique but I'm with you.... just DO IT!


Does it have to be Initials or can it just be symbols?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LovinDesigner said:


> Does it have to be Initials or can it just be symbols?


It can just be initials, symbols or both. It also doesn't have to be on the clouchette (most popular spot). It can be other places on the bag or strap (depending on bag style) so ask your SA if you're interested.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## LovinDesigner

Israeli_Flava said:


> It can just be initials, symbols or both. It also doesn't have to be on the clouchette (most popular spot). It can be other places on the bag or strap (depending on bag style) so ask your SA if you're interested.


Thank you


----------



## ouicestmoi

Does anyone have any experience placing a SO through the Paris Sevres store?  If so, would you happen to know what weeks/months of the year they typically extend offers to place SOs?  Thanks.


----------



## S2jewels

Hi all,
I placed my SO two days ago.. it was a birkin sellier Gris asphalt/craie with brushed gold hardware..
I have a question to you all, I asked for craie stitching because I just want the contrast on the Gris asphalt.. will this be issue?
  Because all my other SO I was asking for contrast stitching, and once I ordered anemone/ raisen chevre birkin with Gris pale stitching.. 

I’m just concerned that the color craie is not available within the list of threads.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> Here it is! Raisin chèvre Kelly 25 with bleu électrique stitching and interior.
> 
> View attachment 5367701


That sound was my jaw hitting the floor!!! Stunning!


----------



## allure244

S2jewels said:


> Hi all,
> I placed my SO two days ago.. it was a birkin sellier Gris asphalt/craie with brushed gold hardware..
> I have a question to you all, I asked for craie stitching because I just want the contrast on the Gris asphalt.. will this be issue?
> Because all my other SO I was asking for contrast stitching, and once I ordered anemone/ raisen chevre birkin with Gris pale stitching..
> 
> I’m just concerned that the color craie is not available within the list of threads.


Craie is not one of the available thread colors currently but maybe the artisan can substitute with natural (or white) stitch? I love Gris pale as a stitch and gave chosen it for 2 special orders but it is not available now either


----------



## cloclochloe

Anyone know about the process on SA’s end on selecting customers for SOs?

My SA brought up the topic of SO for fall recently and said that he added me to top of his list and it seems like he filled out some type of form. Does that mean there’s a good chance? Anyone aware of any SO form/list before SOs? Thank you!

I’m so curious and really can’t wait


----------



## acrowcounted

cloclochloe said:


> Anyone know about the process on SA’s end on selecting customers for SOs?
> 
> My SA brought up the topic of SO for fall recently and said that he added me to top of his list and it seems like he filled out some type of form. Does that mean there’s a good chance? Anyone aware of any SO form/list before SOs? Thank you!
> 
> I’m so curious and really can’t wait


Each SA gets to nominate clients and then the SM has final say once the store budget/allotment is decided by Paris. From everything I’m hearing, corporate is stressing that stores should give priority to newer clients and ones who havent yet had the opportunity to place a SO, so if you check all those boxes, you stand a decent chance of being approved as long as the store receives it’s expected allotment.


----------



## S2jewels

allure244 said:


> Craie is not one of the available thread colors currently but maybe the artisan can substitute with natural (or white) stitch? I love Gris pale as a stitch and gave chosen it for 2 special orders but it is not available now either


Thanks for your reply.. I hope it comes in the perfect stitch color, the only thing I don’t want, is that the artisan decide to use 2 colors.. I saw a lot bags in this combo and I like the one color stitch the most..


----------



## SpicyTuna13

cloclochloe said:


> Anyone know about the process on SA’s end on selecting customers for SOs?
> 
> My SA brought up the topic of SO for fall recently and said that he added me to top of his list and it seems like he filled out some type of form. Does that mean there’s a good chance? Anyone aware of any SO form/list before SOs? Thank you!
> 
> I’m so curious and really can’t wait



I think it is promising for you.

Overall, this process is store dependent me thinks.

For example, I was told a few weeks ago that my store’s SO rules slightly changed, and that the SM is now selecting specific clients for each SA….meaning, not going off of SA preferences/lists/what have you. Not sure if this is a temporary or permanent change at my store.


----------



## QuelleFromage

S2jewels said:


> Hi all,
> I placed my SO two days ago.. it was a birkin sellier Gris asphalt/craie with brushed gold hardware..
> I have a question to you all, I asked for craie stitching because I just want the contrast on the Gris asphalt.. will this be issue?
> Because all my other SO I was asking for contrast stitching, and once I ordered anemone/ raisen chevre birkin with Gris pale stitching..
> 
> I’m just concerned that the color craie is not available within the list of threads.





S2jewels said:


> Thanks for your reply.. I hope it comes in the perfect stitch color, the only thing I don’t want, is that the artisan decide to use 2 colors.. I saw a lot bags in this combo and I like the one color stitch the most..


You want the tonal stitch for Craie, but on both colors in a multico, is that correct?


----------



## S2jewels

QuelleFromage said:


> You want the tonal stitch for Craie, but on both colors in a multico, is that correct?


I want the stitching on the craie to be craie and on the gris asphalt to be craie too..


----------



## QuelleFromage

S2jewels said:


> I want the stitching on the craie to be craie and on the gris asphalt to be craie too..


Yes, but the tonal stitching for Craie is likely to be a different color, since Craie is not in your stitching choices. The issue you may face is that stitching on a multico is usually either tonal or inverse, and you want both. If I were you I'd find out what is considered tonal for Craie in production, and ask for that throughout the bag.


----------



## hoot

S2jewels said:


> I want the stitching on the craie to be craie and on the gris asphalt to be craie too..


I wanted my stitching to be all one color on my multico Kelly sellier (craie body & trench sides) and my SA wrote down natural color thread throughout.  Came back beautifully.


----------



## S2jewels

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, but the tonal stitching for Craie is likely to be a different color, since Craie is not in your stitching choices. The issue you may face is that stitching on a multico is usually either tonal or inverse, and you want both. If I were you I'd find out what is considered tonal for Craie in production, and ask for that throughout the bag.





hoot said:


> I wanted my stitching to be all one color on my multico Kelly sellier (craie body & trench sides) and my SA wrote down natural color thread throughout.  Came back beautifully.


Thanks all for your reply.. unfortunately my SA called me few hours ago saying that they couldn’t put craie as a stitch color, so she told me that her manger said the only option was inverse. So I accepted this option and I hope it come back beautiful..
I wish I a chose neutral as a color thread but also maybe inverse Is the best for me, this is what the universe wanted for me


----------



## Divinekatt8

My sa offered me an opportunity to do an exotic shoe SO. I declined. I don’t really have any interest in exotic shoes, or the budget I think! I would save and put it towards an exotic bag. Just curious tho, is the offer of SO exotic shoes a big deal or lots of people have the chance to do it?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Divinekatt8 said:


> My sa offered me an opportunity to do an exotic shoe SO. I declined. I don’t really have any interest in exotic shoes, or the budget I think! I would save and put it towards an exotic bag. Just curious tho, is the offer of SO exotic shoes a big deal or lots of people have the chance to do it?



I was offered this as well about a year ago or so. It came up in an innocuous kind of way during a conversation about the different styles of H shoes. Like you, I did not have a deep interest, so I did not inquire what the process would be.


----------



## acrowcounted

Divinekatt8 said:


> My sa offered me an opportunity to do an exotic shoe SO. I declined. I don’t really have any interest in exotic shoes, or the budget I think! I would save and put it towards an exotic bag. Just curious tho, is the offer of SO exotic shoes a big deal or lots of people have the chance to do it?


Exotic shoe SOs are open to any customer who inquires (though there probably is some history needed as they wouldn’t want to let a brand new client place one without faith that the client will come back and purchase the personalized shoe once it arrives).


----------



## Muffin_Top

My SO took 14 months (January 2021- March 2022).
It's a sober B35 in vert cyprès Swift, anémone lining (actually warmer than it appears on my picture) and shiny gold hardware.
My wishlist is now complete, I am on my pedalboat heading to Ban Island where I'm looking forward to meeting many of you soon    .


----------



## _kiki119_

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 5371167
> 
> View attachment 5371168
> 
> My SO took 14 months (January 2021- March 2022).
> It's a sober B35 in vert cyprès Swift, anémone lining (actually warmer than it appears on my picture) and shiny gold hardware.
> My wishlist is now complete, I am on my pedalboat heading to Ban Island where I'm looking forward to meeting many of you soon    .


Gorgeous 
I love a dark/neutral exterior with a pop color!


----------



## Divinekatt8

acrowcounted said:


> Exotic shoe SOs are open to any customer who inquires (though there probably is some history needed as they wouldn’t want to let a brand new client place one without faith that the client will come back and purchase the personalized shoe once it arrives).


Thank u!!


----------



## JeanGranger

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 5371167
> 
> View attachment 5371168
> 
> My SO took 14 months (January 2021- March 2022).
> It's a sober B35 in vert cyprès Swift, anémone lining (actually warmer than it appears on my picture) and shiny gold hardware.
> My wishlist is now complete, I am on my pedalboat heading to Ban Island where I'm looking forward to meeting many of you soon    .


Congratulations your bag is gorgeous and the leather looks so yummy. Best choice


----------



## Summerof89

I placed by SO in NOV 2020 - a K25 in epson with Nata + Rose pourpre, still no where to be seen..........


----------



## petit

Hello ladies, may I know if there’s a special order picture-sharing only thread?


----------



## QuelleFromage

petit said:


> Hello ladies, may I know if there’s a special order picture-sharing only thread?


There is a special combo bags reference thread.However, it started in 2007 (!!) and so the early posts have many missing photos.
There are multiple threads on contrast stitching and lining. The search function is your friend 
Also...not all of us are ladies


----------



## DimpleGirl

Globetrotter said:


> Wanted to update everyone that just shy of one year (360 days), I picked up my SO chèvre mysore mini Kelly today! I was surprised at the relatively normal turnaround time given the global supply chain situation but I’m certainly not complaining! I’m over the moon with her


Can you share what combo you chose?  I'm still waiting for mine.  I placed the order late in March of last year.


----------



## _kiki119_

Got approved by SM today and just placed my SO on the phone with my SA!

after much consideration and chatting with my SA

i decided on a kelly pouchette since it is harder to get from my wishlist and MK ii Is just too small… and my SA she can offer me a 25/28 sellier down the road.  

KP swift leather, navy exterior, catus interior & stitching, RGHW

now i just patiently wait


----------



## LovinDesigner

Placing my SO today and still not sure what I want colour wise  Definitely want a B25 in multico  but that is about all I know! My poor SA will need some coffee and chocolate to keep her sane


----------



## JeanGranger

_kiki119_ said:


> Got approved by SM today and just placed my SO on the phone with my SA!
> 
> after much consideration and chatting with my SA
> 
> i decided on a kelly pouchette since it is harder to get from my wishlist and MK ii Is just too small… and my SA she can offer me a 25/28 sellier down the road.
> 
> KP swift leather, navy exterior, catus interior & stitching, RGHW
> 
> now i just patiently wait


Love it


----------



## _kiki119_

LovinDesigner said:


> Placing my SO today and still not sure what I want colour wise  Definitely want a B25 in multico  but that is about all I know! My poor SA will need some coffee and chocolate to keep her sane


Can’t wait to hear what u decided on


----------



## cloclochloe

acrowcounted said:


> Each SA gets to nominate clients and then the SM has final say once the store budget/allotment is decided by Paris. From everything I’m hearing, corporate is stressing that stores should give priority to newer clients and ones who havent yet had the opportunity to place a SO, so if you check all those boxes, you stand a decent chance of being approved as long as the store receives it’s expected allotment.



Thank you!! This is super helpful and reassuring regardless.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ssqueen2b

Sarah_sarah said:


> I love reading the thread. I am doing another SO and wonder if you think doing a k20 is a wise idea. I love wearing my bags and I love the idea of classic timeless bags. I have SO’s in B30, B25 and K25 and all in chèvre. I love the leather although my last in black has left me thinking of other leathers. Do you think a k20 is good for the evening? Ideally, I am thinking of using it during the day as well.  I also wonder how much can I fit, some say an iPhone and maybe a cardholder? I just wonder if I should not do a bigger bag that perhaps I may use more often.



Hi, may I ask if all of your chevre leather ones that are in lighter colors get dirty easily?


----------



## LovinDesigner

SO placed  I ended up opting for a B25 in Chèvre leather, multico, Gris Tourterelle main colour, Nata secondary colour. The SA was amazing and really helped. Let the wait begin!


----------



## _kiki119_

cloclochloe said:


> Thank you!! This is super helpful and reassuring regardless.


What @acrowcounted said is exactly my case! I am newish (1.5yr) with steady spending but not huge in last 6 months.  I never thought i would be offered a SO!


----------



## TeeCee77

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 5371167
> 
> View attachment 5371168
> 
> My SO took 14 months (January 2021- March 2022).
> It's a sober B35 in vert cyprès Swift, anémone lining (actually warmer than it appears on my picture) and shiny gold hardware.
> My wishlist is now complete, I am on my pedalboat heading to Ban Island where I'm looking forward to meeting many of you soon    .


That anemone lining is amazing! Beautiful bag, congrats!


----------



## ssqueen2b

iamyumi said:


> Thanks everyone for your help. went for a blue nuit with trench combo and pembrass hardware in the end!


Can you please post some pics.  Thank you


----------



## Culoucou

A.Ali said:


> Just in time for valentine day. B25 ostrich in gris agate/blue iris with BGH. Ordered in October 2020.



What a beautiful bag! I did this leather combo with PHW in mini back in April 2021. Still waiting.. 12 months and counting!  It does seem ostrich takes a little bit longer.


----------



## LovinDesigner

ssqueen2b said:


> Can you please post some pics.  Thank you


I can imagine it will be the end of the year before the bag becomes available. I was told I would be waiting anywhere between 8 and 12 months


----------



## ayala_jessica

SO placed yesterday, thanks to my wonderful SA . I went for a Kelly 28 sellier in rose Sakura chèvre with rose Mexico interior and brushed palladium HW. Now the wait begins !


----------



## ayala_jessica

ssqueen2b said:


> Hi, may I ask if all of your chevre leather ones that are in lighter colors get dirty easily?



chèvre is an amazing leather and quite stain resistant. This is one of the reasons I pick it for my lighter colour bags.


----------



## BagLady164

I just picked one up today, one year to the day plus one day.


----------



## NewBe

jenngu said:


> I finally got the message from my SA that my bag K25 chèvre is ready!!  It took 12 months.  But now I’m trying to work out if I should travel to pick up in Paris vs ship to US.  Does anyone know % we are charged for duties?


Should be 9% and small fee for processing from the courier


----------



## jenngu

NewBe said:


> Should be 9% and small fee for processing from the courier


Thank you for letting me know.  My bill was 9% but the extra bond and processing fee was higher than expected.


----------



## PurpleisDivine

Hi experts,
Is SO spring season over? Wondering if there’s still a chance that I could be asked? 
My SA had hinted last winter that i would get my second SO this year. I already luckily received my two quota bags for this year. Yesterday, I just went in for a shopping trip and the store had almost no inventory in anything interesting but I still bought a nice watch. Then after that my SA asked me to go back in next week for a 1.5 hour appointment. I may be over thinking it and she may just be offering some of the non quota bags that I was eyeing. (Though literally the store had nothing to sell) Just wondering if the SO asks are already out and done?

thanks!


----------



## ayala_jessica

I believe it ends in May but it may depend on your country


----------



## guidette

Going this week for my first SO and need help! Already have B30 black and B35 gris etain.  Definitely going with K25 Sellier and prefer Epsom. Do I go with black and gris asphalt accents or bright color of rouge casaque with gris asphalt or open to suggestions for contrasting color.  My only other choice would be vert cypress but not a fan of vert criquet for contrast.  Appreciate any feedback!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ayala_jessica

guidette said:


> Going this week for my first SO and need help! Already have B30 black and B35 gris etain.  Definitely going with K25 Sellier and prefer Epsom. Do I go with black and gris asphalt accents or bright color of rouge casaque with gris asphalt or open to suggestions for contrasting color.  My only other choice would be vert cypress but not a fan of vert criquet for contrast.  Appreciate any feedback!


I would go for a bright colour especially for a Kelly 25. Rouge casaque is gorgeous and something that I find as versatile as a neutral. Do you go for a verso or a multico ?


----------



## QuelleFromage

guidette said:


> Going this week for my first SO and need help! Already have B30 black and B35 gris etain.  Definitely going with K25 Sellier and prefer Epsom. Do I go with black and gris asphalt accents or bright color of rouge casaque with gris asphalt or open to suggestions for contrasting color.  My only other choice would be vert cypress but not a fan of vert criquet for contrast.  Appreciate any feedback!


Sounds like you are set on a multico?


----------



## guidette

ayala_jessica said:


> I would go for a bright colour especially for a Kelly 25. Rouge casaque is gorgeous and something that I find as versatile as a neutral. Do you go for a verso or a multico ?


thanks for the advice. definitely want multico which is causing me trouble.  if I go with rouge as main color, not sure if gris asphalt will have too much tan undertones, graphite and black will be too dark.


----------



## guidette

QuelleFromage said:


> Sounds like you are set on a multico?


yes, and the contrast color is causing me trouble. if I go with rouge as main color, not sure if gris asphalt will have too much tan undertones, graphite and black will be too dark


----------



## ayala_jessica

guidette said:


> thanks for the advice. definitely want multico which is causing me trouble.  if I go with rouge as main color, not sure if gris asphalt will have too much tan undertones, graphite and black will be too dark.


Yes I understand. From what I remember asphalte has a slight pinkish undertone which may not be ideal on rouge. If you want a multico, would you consider asphalte with craie accents ? Or graphite and gris perle ?


----------



## ayala_jessica

Or cyprès with asphalte or gris perle ? Personally I would prefer the rouge casaque on a verso bag as I think it is more difficult to accommodate a multico with a bright colour on a small bag. Fear it might be a bit busy.


----------



## La Bella Figura

guidette said:


> yes, and the contrast color is causing me trouble. if I go with rouge as main color, not sure if gris asphalt will have too much tan undertones, graphite and black will be too dark



I chose to do a verso epsom Kelly for my SO, but the multicos are hard to resist. For my two cents, I like multico bags that pair neutral with neutral, or bright with bright, rather than mixing a neutral with a bright color. I think the finished bag is easier to style that way. For example, I own a Kelly 2 go in that red and pink casaque style Hermes did in 2020, Rose Extreme with Rouge de Coeur, and the cheery brights work wonderfully together. Maybe Rouge Casaque would look good with Rose Extreme? Maybe Rose Extreme with Capucine could be a playful combo for a small bag? For a deep jewel tone pairing, I've seen Hermes pair Vert Cypres with I think Bleu Nuit on the picotin, so maybe Bleu Saphir would go well with VC? And of course neutral whites, tans, and grays have lots of tonal combos that can be lovely. But what's best is whatever your heart desires. Happy planning!


----------



## jenngu

Gris Perle chèvre with Rose Pourpre ❤️


----------



## jenngu

It took exactly one year.


----------



## BirkinBish

Hello guys! I was just offered an SO today (happy dance) and am currently trying to decide on what to get before my appointment next week. I’ve been reading pages upon pages of this thread before I was even offered one myself, so I immediately had some thoughts. However, I’m terribly indecisive and this feels like such a big decision to make so I’m worried about making the wrong choice.
I know I want a Birkin 25 or 30, and I know I would like a multicolored one. The first two that popped into my mind were:

1) Bleu Saphir x Bleu Brume Epsom
2) Craie x Trench Togo

I’m lucky to have the following in my collection already: K28 Gold GHW Togo, K25 Noir GHW Epsom, C18 Etoupe PHW Epsom, C18 Marble Silk PHW, Evelyne TPM Bleu Nuit PHW, Evelyne TPM Mauve Sylvestre PHW and Evelyne TPM Barenia Faubourg GHW.
I generally wear neutrals (beiges, camel, greys, navys). My «concern» with 1) is that it may be too bold for me, whereas with 2) I’m worried it may be too delicate/light (I have kids ). Lastly, I’m worried I’m missing an option that may be perfect for me. I would be happy with any and all thoughts you may have for me! Just typing it out feels like it helps a little in making a decision.


----------



## guidette

ayala_jessica said:


> Or cyprès with asphalte or gris perle ? Personally I would prefer the rouge casaque on a verso bag as I think it is more difficult to accommodate a multico with a bright colour on a small bag. Fear it might be a bit busy.


I saw a beautiful multico with rouge casasaque and gris tourtourelle but for this season, one is only offered in epsom, the other Mysore.
Guess I'll have to figure out Thursday, but its a good problem to have! Greatly Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## guidette

La Bella Figura said:


> I chose to do a verso epsom Kelly for my SO, but the multicos are hard to resist. For my two cents, I like multico bags that pair neutral with neutral, or bright with bright, rather than mixing a neutral with a bright color. I think the finished bag is easier to style that way. For example, I own a Kelly 2 go in that red and pink casaque style Hermes did in 2020, Rose Extreme with Rouge de Coeur, and the cheery brights work wonderfully together. Maybe Rouge Casaque would look good with Rose Extreme? Maybe Rose Extreme with Capucine could be a playful combo for a small bag? For a deep jewel tone pairing, I've seen Hermes pair Vert Cypres with I think Bleu Nuit on the picotin, so maybe Bleu Saphir would go well with VC? And of course neutral whites, tans, and grays have lots of tonal combos that can be lovely. But what's best is whatever your heart desires. Happy planning!


Lots to think about before my appointment Thursday! Totally not a pink person but might have to go that direction. Thanks so much for your input and suggestions!


----------



## QuelleFromage

BirkinBish said:


> Hello guys! I was just offered an SO today (happy dance) and am currently trying to decide on what to get before my appointment next week. I’ve been reading pages upon pages of this thread before I was even offered one myself, so I immediately had some thoughts. However, I’m terribly indecisive and this feels like such a big decision to make so I’m worried about making the wrong choice.
> I know I want a Birkin 25 or 30, and I know I would like a multicolored one. The first two that popped into my mind were:
> 
> 1) Bleu Saphir x Bleu Brume Epsom
> 2) Craie x Trench Togo
> 
> I’m lucky to have the following in my collection already: K28 Gold GHW Togo, K25 Noir GHW Epsom, C18 Etoupe PHW Epsom, C18 Marble Silk PHW, Evelyne TPM Bleu Nuit PHW, Evelyne TPM Mauve Sylvestre PHW and Evelyne TPM Barenia Faubourg GHW.
> I generally wear neutrals (beiges, camel, greys, navys). My «concern» with 1) is that it may be too bold for me, whereas with 2) I’m worried it may be too delicate/light (I have kids ). Lastly, I’m worried I’m missing an option that may be perfect for me. I would be happy with any and all thoughts you may have for me! Just typing it out feels like it helps a little in making a decision.


Maybe chèvre? Bleu Brume and Nata or Gris Perle? 
For Epom, I don't have the Epsom options in my files because I don't do Epsom *duck* but Bleu Saphir x Bleu Brume sounds pretty....I just never like having the handles in a light color, and reversing it (light body dark accents) doesn't seem as nice a combo. 

FWIW, my favorite SO (after several which I do all love) was literally just me choosing my two favorite colors that I did not already own in a bag. (In my case, Raisin and Bleu Électrique.) I did a verso with contrast stitch, though....a multico might have been pushing it. Still...worth just asking yourself which colors make you smile.


----------



## nashpoo

Just want some opinions...I'm thinking a kelly in Mauve S with a slight contrast stitch...which pink do you think would compliment ms?

TIA


----------



## S2jewels

guidette said:


> I saw a beautiful multico with rouge casasaque and gris tourtourelle but for this season, one is only offered in epsom, the other Mysore.
> Guess I'll have to figure out Thursday, but its a good problem to have! Greatly Appreciate the feedback!


Rouge casasaque with rouge sellier will look nice together..


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## FashionistaSista

AjT said:


> Hi, did anyone place a SO at Palo Alto boutique recently?


I did. They are doing SO bags now.


----------



## allure244

nashpoo said:


> Just want some opinions...I'm thinking a kelly in Mauve S with a slight contrast stitch...which pink do you think would compliment ms?
> 
> TIA


out of the current options I think rose sakura or natural (white) stitch would look nice


----------



## nashpoo

allure244 said:


> out of the current options I think rose sakura or natural (white) stitch would look nice


Thank you!! I was also thinking of scheherazade but I'm not 110% sure yet!!


----------



## Joybingebirkin

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Imagine the H account on Insta (or any other platform used for selling) would reply to these reseller post with something like „you accidentally posted your bag for sale. We look forward to seeing you in store again with your new exceptional bag“.
> 
> Given the rare amount of SO slots and specifications I guess H would be able to narrow it down/identify the people who ordered the SOs just so that they can resell it immediately for an insane premium.
> 
> Nevertheless, it’s nice to see what Rose Sakura combined with Nata in Chèvre looks like. @Notorious Pink  was pretty close with her mock-ups


You know I all but figured people kept their SO, but I actually asked a reseller if they ever got any SO let me know, she said she had 29 instock. I’m considering one. It supposed to be Menthe


----------



## Booins

PurpleisDivine said:


> Hi experts,
> Is SO spring season over? Wondering if there’s still a chance that I could be asked?
> My SA had hinted last winter that i would get my second SO this year. I already luckily received my two quota bags for this year. Yesterday, I just went in for a shopping trip and the store had almost no inventory in anything interesting but I still bought a nice watch. Then after that my SA asked me to go back in next week for a 1.5 hour appointment. I may be over thinking it and she may just be offering some of the non quota bags that I was eyeing. (Though literally the store had nothing to sell) Just wondering if the SO asks are already out and done?
> 
> thanks!


I was offered a SO yesterday! My SA told me to come in anytime before June. I made an appt for next week!! Good luck!


----------



## noegirl

Just about 9 months to the day, this long awaited k25 retourne in Rose p with lime interior ghw and inverse stitching arrived. I ordered her with a 105 strap and I couldn’t be happier. I will say that the stitching was a surprise lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

noegirl said:


> Just about 9 months to the day, this long awaited k25 retourne in Rose p with lime interior ghw and inverse stitching arrived. I ordered her with a 105 strap and I couldn’t be happier. I will say that the stitching was a surprise lol


This is sooooooo so gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

noegirl said:


> Just about 9 months to the day, this long awaited k25 retourne in Rose p with lime interior ghw and inverse stitching arrived. I ordered her with a 105 strap and I couldn’t be happier. I will say that the stitching was a surprise lol


Love this so much!!!


----------



## Lux beginner

First time to post here! I was offered SO and now I have a lot to think. The color I’d love to have is not available in chevre. It’s available in Togo. I have Togo B and I think vibrant color looks a little dull/ dry in Togo because of its finish. What would you prioritize, color or leather…? I wish I could have my favorite color in chevre…


----------



## nashpoo

Lux beginner said:


> First time to post here! I was offered SO and now I have a lot to think. The color I’d love to have is not available in chevre. It’s available in Togo. I have Togo B and I think vibrant color looks a little dull/ dry in Togo because of its finish. What would you prioritize, color or leather…? I wish I could have my favorite color in chevre…


Which color is it?


----------



## Lux beginner

nashpoo said:


> Which color is it?


I’d like RC or rouge Piment (available only in swift)


----------



## nashpoo

Lux beginner said:


> I’d like RC or rouge Piment (available only in swift)


Oooh i Think i would prioritize color if it’s something i won’t be able to get as a regular offer! But that’s just me.. my fave color is only being offered in epsom this season but i still think I’m going to go for it. Good luck!


----------



## nymeria

Looking at the color chart ( title of thread or here )
you can see that RdC ( a vibrant red) is an option in chevre- just a thought
Don't compromise on anything, however, regardless of what anyone else thinks ( not in a bag, anyway!  )


----------



## Lux beginner

nashpoo said:


> Oooh i Think i would prioritize color if it’s something i won’t be able to get as a regular offer! But that’s just me.. my fave color is only being offered in epsom this season but i still think I’m going to go for it. Good luck!


Thank you! In general I like deeper red (or I should say blue tone red?) and I’m worried if RDC is a bit too bright…. But I love the sheen of chevre. I’m so torn


----------



## Lux beginner

nymeria said:


> Looking at the color chart ( title of thread or here )
> you can see that RdC ( a vibrant red) is an option in chevre- just a thought
> Don't compromise on anything, however, regardless of what anyone else thinks ( not in a bag, anyway!  )


Yes the moment I was offered SO, I immediately came here to see the color chart. I hoped chevre has deeper red… I don’t know if I can handle swift (has Piment), and I’m a little worried about dry look of RC in Togo


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Lady_S

QuelleFromage said:


> Maybe chèvre? Bleu Brume and Nata or Gris Perle?
> For Epom, I don't have the Epsom options in my files because I don't do Epsom *duck* but Bleu Saphir x Bleu Brume sounds pretty....I just never like having the handles in a light color, and reversing it (light body dark accents) doesn't seem as nice a combo.
> 
> FWIW, my favorite SO (after several which I do all love) was literally just me choosing my two favorite colors that I did not already own in a bag. (In my case, Raisin and Bleu Électrique.) I did a verso with contrast stitch, though....a multico might have been pushing it. Still...worth just asking yourself which colors make you smile.



Oooo i did blue brume x gris perle  this time!! Hoping it looks gooood!!!


----------



## ladyhermes

L


----------



## ladyhermes

It took around 9months here she is my latest SO, B30 Bordeaux swift, permabrass hardware, naturel stiching and Gris Perle interior


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

Oh, this is exquisite! So special. Bordeaux looks great on Swift and the lighter stitching makes it so much more special.
Congratulations!



ladyhermes said:


> View attachment 5382315
> 
> It took around 9months here she is my latest SO, B30 Bordeaux swift, permabrass hardware, naturel stiching and Gris Perle interior


----------



## fashiongodess*

ladyhermes said:


> View attachment 5382315
> 
> It took around 9months here she is my latest SO, B30 Bordeaux swift, permabrass hardware, naturel stiching and Gris Perle interior


its stunning!!


----------



## Helventara

ladyhermes said:


> View attachment 5382315
> 
> It took around 9months here she is my latest SO, B30 Bordeaux swift, permabrass hardware, naturel stiching and Gris Perle interior


If you were so inclined, may we have more pictures of your stunning bag, please?  It is so refreshing (and rare) to see such a charismatic SO. Pretty please ?  Thanks!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Lady_S said:


> Oooo i did blue brume x gris perle  this time!! Hoping it looks gooood!!!


Oh beautiful! I’m sure it will look good.

Ladies, on the color chart here can someone pls tell me what it means when there are red boxes around certain epsom colors? I’m thinking multico B30 sellier and from reading this forum I know you can pick 2 colors from this exterior chart but I just wasn’t sure what the red boxes mean? 
thank you in advance


----------



## DreamingPink

ladyhermes said:


> View attachment 5382315
> 
> It took around 9months here she is my latest SO, B30 Bordeaux swift, permabrass hardware, naturel stiching and Gris Perle interior


Jaw dropping gorgeous!!
You are my hero for ordering a swift B30


----------



## SugarMama

ladyhermes said:


> View attachment 5382315
> 
> It took around 9months here she is my latest SO, B30 Bordeaux swift, permabrass hardware, naturel stiching and Gris Perle interior


This is the most stunning SO I’ve seen in a while. So luscious and elegant. Enjoy this beauty!


----------



## Chanelandco

Mine arrived after almost 10 months which is a lot for my boutique, where it takes 7 to 8 months.
Chevre Kelly 25 raisin sellier, rose pourpre interior  and cyclamen stitching


----------



## Chanelandco

ladyhermes said:


> View attachment 5382315
> 
> It took around 9months here she is my latest SO, B30 Bordeaux swift, permabrass hardware, naturel stiching and Gris Perle interior


Your bag is gorgeous. Congrats. Wear it in good health


----------



## BirkinBish

QuelleFromage said:


> Maybe chèvre? Bleu Brume and Nata or Gris Perle?
> For Epom, I don't have the Epsom options in my files because I don't do Epsom *duck* but Bleu Saphir x Bleu Brume sounds pretty....I just never like having the handles in a light color, and reversing it (light body dark accents) doesn't seem as nice a combo.
> 
> FWIW, my favorite SO (after several which I do all love) was literally just me choosing my two favorite colors that I did not already own in a bag. (In my case, Raisin and Bleu Électrique.) I did a verso with contrast stitch, though....a multico might have been pushing it. Still...worth just asking yourself which colors make you smile.



Thank you for your thoughtful reply! I did consider chevre but haven’t had any bags in it before so I’m worried I’ll end up disliking the sheen. At the moment I’m leaning heavily towards getting a Birkin sellier which leaves me with Epsom as the only leather option. I’m currently waiting for a grey family retourne Birkin, which would mean the sellier style adds more to my collection in addition to it being harder to get outside of SOs (at least where I am).

I also flirted with the thought of a chevre mini Kelly, but I prefer the Constance for a smaller crossbody bag. There’s simply too many options. 

A friend of mine kindly helped me with some mock ups using the colors I’m loving the most, maybe you guys can help me narrow it down a bit! I actually quite like the lighter main color with darker accents, but reallt struggling to narrow it down to one bag.

Bleu Brume and Bleu Saphir





Craie and Gris Asphalt





Craie and Bleu Brume





Mini K Rose Sakura and Nata



Mini K Bleu Brume x Craie (would probably do chevre for a mini K)



This morning I’ve also been toying with the idea of Graphite and Gris Asphalt/Bleu Glacier… Will I ever be able to decide?


----------



## acrowcounted

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Oh beautiful! I’m sure it will look good.
> 
> Ladies, on the color chart here can someone pls tell me what it means when there are red boxes around certain epsom colors? I’m thinking multico B30 sellier and from reading this forum I know you can pick 2 colors from this exterior chart but I just wasn’t sure what the red boxes mean?
> thank you in advance


The red box just means those epsom colors are also available for the Birkin Sellier epsom casaque bag model as well (the multico version with two colors split down the Left vs right sides of the bag).


----------



## Lady_S

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful reply! I did consider chevre but haven’t had any bags in it before so I’m worried I’ll end up disliking the sheen. At the moment I’m leaning heavily towards getting a Birkin sellier which leaves me with Epsom as the only leather option. I’m currently waiting for a grey family retourne Birkin, which would mean the sellier style adds more to my collection in addition to it being harder to get outside of SOs (at least where I am).
> 
> I also flirted with the thought of a chevre mini Kelly, but I prefer the Constance for a smaller crossbody bag. There’s simply too many options.
> 
> A friend of mine kindly helped me with some mock ups using the colors I’m loving the most, maybe you guys can help me narrow it down a bit! I actually quite like the lighter main color with darker accents, but reallt struggling to narrow it down to one bag.
> 
> Bleu Brume and Bleu Saphir
> View attachment 5382477
> 
> View attachment 5382478
> 
> 
> Craie and Gris Asphalt
> View attachment 5382479
> 
> View attachment 5382480
> 
> 
> Craie and Bleu Brume
> View attachment 5382481
> 
> View attachment 5382482
> 
> 
> Mini K Rose Sakura and Nata
> View attachment 5382483
> 
> 
> Mini K Bleu Brume x Craie (would probably do chevre for a mini K)
> View attachment 5382484
> 
> 
> This morning I’ve also been toying with the idea of Graphite and Gris Asphalt/Bleu Glacier… Will I ever be able to decide?



oh wowww how did you do that??? Such a good way to visualise things! Wished I had this to know what bleu brume x gris perle looked like!


----------



## QuelleFromage

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful reply! I did consider chevre but haven’t had any bags in it before so I’m worried I’ll end up disliking the sheen. At the moment I’m leaning heavily towards getting a Birkin sellier which leaves me with Epsom as the only leather option. I’m currently waiting for a grey family retourne Birkin, which would mean the sellier style adds more to my collection in addition to it being harder to get outside of SOs (at least where I am).
> 
> I also flirted with the thought of a chevre mini Kelly, but I prefer the Constance for a smaller crossbody bag. There’s simply too many options.
> 
> A friend of mine kindly helped me with some mock ups using the colors I’m loving the most, maybe you guys can help me narrow it down a bit! I actually quite like the lighter main color with darker accents, but reallt struggling to narrow it down to one bag.
> 
> Bleu Brume and Bleu Saphir
> View attachment 5382477
> 
> View attachment 5382478
> 
> 
> Craie and Gris Asphalt
> View attachment 5382479
> 
> View attachment 5382480
> 
> 
> Craie and Bleu Brume
> View attachment 5382481
> 
> View attachment 5382482
> 
> 
> Mini K Rose Sakura and Nata
> View attachment 5382483
> 
> 
> Mini K Bleu Brume x Craie (would probably do chevre for a mini K)
> View attachment 5382484
> 
> 
> This morning I’ve also been toying with the idea of Graphite and Gris Asphalt/Bleu Glacier… Will I ever be able to decide?


Honestly from these I'm really liking Craie and Bleu Brume, both versions...and I'm not normally a soft pastel-y kind of person!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## BirkinBish

Lady_S said:


> oh wowww how did you do that??? Such a good way to visualise things! Wished I had this to know what bleu brume x gris perle looked like!



I can take no credit at all, these were all done by my talented friend - @curatedbytori on IG! I believe she used Photoshop, at which I myself am talentless.


----------



## JeanGranger

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful reply! I did consider chevre but haven’t had any bags in it before so I’m worried I’ll end up disliking the sheen. At the moment I’m leaning heavily towards getting a Birkin sellier which leaves me with Epsom as the only leather option. I’m currently waiting for a grey family retourne Birkin, which would mean the sellier style adds more to my collection in addition to it being harder to get outside of SOs (at least where I am).
> 
> I also flirted with the thought of a chevre mini Kelly, but I prefer the Constance for a smaller crossbody bag. There’s simply too many options.
> 
> A friend of mine kindly helped me with some mock ups using the colors I’m loving the most, maybe you guys can help me narrow it down a bit! I actually quite like the lighter main color with darker accents, but reallt struggling to narrow it down to one bag.
> 
> Bleu Brume and Bleu Saphir
> View attachment 5382477
> 
> View attachment 5382478
> 
> 
> Craie and Gris Asphalt
> View attachment 5382479
> 
> View attachment 5382480
> 
> 
> Craie and Bleu Brume
> View attachment 5382481
> 
> View attachment 5382482
> 
> 
> Mini K Rose Sakura and Nata
> View attachment 5382483
> 
> 
> Mini K Bleu Brume x Craie (would probably do chevre for a mini K)
> View attachment 5382484
> 
> 
> This morning I’ve also been toying with the idea of Graphite and Gris Asphalt/Bleu Glacier… Will I ever be able to decide?


Craie + Bleu Brume


----------



## nashpoo

allure244 said:


> out of the current options I think rose sakura or natural (white) stitch would look nice


Wellll ended up going with naturel! The most stressful Hermes app of my life Hahahah


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

Hi, sorry if this was asked before, I can’t find it. Do you pay for SO upfront or when you pick up the bag? Thanks!


----------



## exsq

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> Hi, sorry if this was asked before, I can’t find it. Do you pay for SO upfront or when you pick up the bag? Thanks!



when you pick up the bag.


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

exsq said:


> when you pick up the bag.


Thank you!!


----------



## Hermes_lover18

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful reply! I did consider chevre but haven’t had any bags in it before so I’m worried I’ll end up disliking the sheen. At the moment I’m leaning heavily towards getting a Birkin sellier which leaves me with Epsom as the only leather option. I’m currently waiting for a grey family retourne Birkin, which would mean the sellier style adds more to my collection in addition to it being harder to get outside of SOs (at least where I am).
> 
> I also flirted with the thought of a chevre mini Kelly, but I prefer the Constance for a smaller crossbody bag. There’s simply too many options.
> 
> A friend of mine kindly helped me with some mock ups using the colors I’m loving the most, maybe you guys can help me narrow it down a bit! I actually quite like the lighter main color with darker accents, but reallt struggling to narrow it down to one bag.
> 
> Bleu Brume and Bleu Saphir
> View attachment 5382477
> 
> View attachment 5382478
> 
> 
> Craie and Gris Asphalt
> View attachment 5382479
> 
> View attachment 5382480
> 
> 
> Craie and Bleu Brume
> View attachment 5382481
> 
> View attachment 5382482
> 
> 
> Mini K Rose Sakura and Nata
> View attachment 5382483
> 
> 
> Mini K Bleu Brume x Craie (would probably do chevre for a mini K)
> View attachment 5382484
> 
> 
> This morning I’ve also been toying with the idea of Graphite and Gris Asphalt/Bleu Glacier… Will I ever be able to decide?


Oh wow! Your friend is amazing! They all look fantastic! Are you thinking permabrass or brushed silver?


----------



## Hermes_lover18

acrowcounted said:


> The red box just means those epsom colors are also available for the Birkin Sellier epsom casaque bag model as well (the multico version with two colors split down the Left vs right sides of the bag).


Thank you so much!


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful reply! I did consider chevre but haven’t had any bags in it before so I’m worried I’ll end up disliking the sheen. At the moment I’m leaning heavily towards getting a Birkin sellier which leaves me with Epsom as the only leather option. I’m currently waiting for a grey family retourne Birkin, which would mean the sellier style adds more to my collection in addition to it being harder to get outside of SOs (at least where I am).
> 
> I also flirted with the thought of a chevre mini Kelly, but I prefer the Constance for a smaller crossbody bag. There’s simply too many options.
> 
> A friend of mine kindly helped me with some mock ups using the colors I’m loving the most, maybe you guys can help me narrow it down a bit! I actually quite like the lighter main color with darker accents, but reallt struggling to narrow it down to one bag.
> 
> Bleu Brume and Bleu Saphir
> View attachment 5382477
> 
> View attachment 5382478
> 
> 
> Craie and Gris Asphalt
> View attachment 5382479
> 
> View attachment 5382480
> 
> 
> Craie and Bleu Brume
> View attachment 5382481
> 
> View attachment 5382482
> 
> 
> Mini K Rose Sakura and Nata
> View attachment 5382483
> 
> 
> Mini K Bleu Brume x Craie (would probably do chevre for a mini K)
> View attachment 5382484
> 
> 
> This morning I’ve also been toying with the idea of Graphite and Gris Asphalt/Bleu Glacier… Will I ever be able to decide?


Love the mainly gris asphalte and craie sides! You mentioned bleu glacier... I wonder how bleu glacier with blue brume sides would look. I bet it'd be a cooler-toned version of GA +craie.


----------



## nashpoo

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> Love the mainly gris asphalte and craie sides! You mentioned bleu glacier... I wonder how bleu glacier with blue brume sides would look. I bet it'd be a cooler-toned version of GA +craie.


I agree with this! Bleu B and BG would have been my next choice if they didn’t have pink this season.


----------



## kittynui

Hi!, I’ve received my SO, here’s a picture of RS with Rose mexico interior for reference.


----------



## nashpoo

kittynui said:


> Hi!, I’ve received my SO, here’s a picture of RS with Rose mexico interior for reference.
> View attachment 5383396


Oh this is so cute!!


----------



## kittynui

Finally been able to pick up my SO, Took 6 months to make.
B30 Rose Sakura swift with rose mexico interior and Rose Gold Hardware


----------



## noegirl

kittynui said:


> Finally been able to pick up my SO, Took 6 months to make.
> B30 Rose Sakura swift with rose mexico interior and Rose Gold Hardware
> 
> View attachment 5383447
> View attachment 5383448
> View attachment 5383449
> View attachment 5383450


I love this sooo much!!!


----------



## BirkinBish

Thank you all for your input! I was able to make a decision and placed my order today: B25 sellier Craie with Gris Asphalte as the secondary color and rose gold hardware. Let the wait begin!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## yuukei

kittynui said:


> Hi!, I’ve received my SO, here’s a picture of RS with Rose mexico interior for reference.
> View attachment 5383396


Wow this is so stunning!

May I ask when you placed your order?


----------



## kittynui

yuukei said:


> Wow this is so stunning!
> 
> May I ask when you placed your order?


It was mid september 2021 and was notified end of march 2022 that it has arrived.


----------



## _kiki119_

kittynui said:


> Finally been able to pick up my SO, Took 6 months to make.
> B30 Rose Sakura swift with rose mexico interior and Rose Gold Hardware
> 
> View attachment 5383447
> View attachment 5383448
> View attachment 5383449
> View attachment 5383450


beautiful! wow 6 mths? this give me hope haha


----------



## hoot

kittynui said:


> Finally been able to pick up my SO, Took 6 months to make.
> B30 Rose Sakura swift with rose mexico interior and Rose Gold Hardware
> 
> View attachment 5383447
> View attachment 5383448
> View attachment 5383449
> View attachment 5383450


What a beautiful combination! Rose Sakura in swift is my favorite! Epsom is a close second.


----------



## Stephanyo

papilloncristal said:


> I got a last minute text from my SA just now but the only available appointment that I could make would be tomorrow. I went thru this thread and now I’m left with two options that I can’t decide on:
> 
> 1. K25 Verso, Rose Sakura in Swift exterior and Framboise interior. Can’t decide should it go with Permabrass or brushed gold hardware
> 
> 2.K28 Verso, Togo Gris Tourterelle exterior and Framboise interior. Brushed gold hardware.
> 
> I have a few B/Ks on hand already, and the grey / pink ones are:
> - K28 Togo Vert Amande GHW (yea it’s under green category but I feel like it’s leaning towards grey more than green)
> - K25 Swift Gris Perle
> - K25 Sellier Rose Azalée GHW
> - K25 Sellier Bi-Color, Epsom Nata (primary) and Rose Azalée (secondary), GHW
> - B25 in Étain GHW, Rose Sakura PHW
> - B25 bi-color under production: Cuivre (main) and Rose Sakura (secondary), brushed GHW
> 
> Im admittedly pinkaholic and grey is my second favorite color so I’m not really considering any other options. Can anyone give me some advice please? TIA!


I think both would be gorgeous and you would be happy with either but I know that is no help so I might lean towards number 2 just bc it seems slightly more versatile. But I also saw you've had things in craie and gris perle, do you mind telling me how the two compare? I have looked at a million photos and videos and sometimes craie looks very beige/too warm and creamy almost yellow toned, which my clothes are more gray toned so that would be a no, but sometimes gris perle looks too cool like almost blue-ish gray? I want the most neutral goes with everything off-white color but not too beige-y (brown/yellow toned) or too gray. My clothes is a lot of black and gray which would suggest gris perle, but I've read that craie is also a cool pale gray, so I'm feeling lost. Anyways, thank you in advance and congratulations on you SO!


----------



## ayala_jessica

Stephanyo said:


> I think both would be gorgeous and you would be happy with either but I know that is no help so I might lean towards number 2 just bc it seems slightly more versatile. But I also saw you've had things in craie and gris perle, do you mind telling me how the two compare? I have looked at a million photos and videos and sometimes craie looks very beige/too warm and creamy almost yellow toned, which my clothes are more gray toned so that would be a no, but sometimes gris perle looks too cool like almost blue-ish gray? I want the most neutral goes with everything off-white color but not too beige-y (brown/yellow toned) or too gray. My clothes is a lot of black and gray which would suggest gris perle, but I've read that craie is also a cool pale gray, so I'm feeling lost. Anyways, thank you in advance and congratulations on you SO!



gris perle changes according to leather type. I have it in chèvre and it is definitely on the cooler side, not warm. But in togo, it appeared whiter compared to chèvre side by side. Have not seen craie compared to gris perle so not much help here.


----------



## jenngu

ayala_jessica said:


> gris perle changes according to leather type. I have it in chèvre and it is definitely on the cooler side, not warm. But in togo, it appeared whiter compared to chèvre side by side. Have not seen craie compared to gris perle so not much help here.


I consider my Gris Perle chèvre bag to be a cool pale grey vs Craie more warm-toned cream color.


----------



## La Bella Figura

Stephanyo said:


> I think both would be gorgeous and you would be happy with either but I know that is no help so I might lean towards number 2 just bc it seems slightly more versatile. But I also saw you've had things in craie and gris perle, do you mind telling me how the two compare? I have looked at a million photos and videos and sometimes craie looks very beige/too warm and creamy almost yellow toned, which my clothes are more gray toned so that would be a no, but sometimes gris perle looks too cool like almost blue-ish gray? I want the most neutral goes with everything off-white color but not too beige-y (brown/yellow toned) or too gray. My clothes is a lot of black and gray which would suggest gris perle, but I've read that craie is also a cool pale gray, so I'm feeling lost. Anyways, thank you in advance and congratulations on you SO!


 
I have a Craie Constance in Epsom with PHW and it registers to me as a true neutral-toned white; it is super versatile and goes as easily with cool grays and black clothing as it does with warmer-colored clothes. It is not beige or warm like Nata. My mom has a Craie Birkin in Togo with GHW, and that looks slightly more creamy, but I think it's because the gold hardware warms it up, not the leather color itself. So maybe you'd like it best with silver hardware.


----------



## sarahchen021

I just got an opportunity to do my very first special order this week. I need some advices
I want to make a mini Kelly Sellier 20, and I'm hesitate on the color rose sakura and carie. Also, which leather should I choose? Mysore or epsom. Last question, which one is more preferred? Verso or multicolor? 
I want to know which combination will keep the shape and the value. Any kinds of advices will be appreciated.


----------



## carrie8

sarahchen021 said:


> I just got an opportunity to do my very first special order this week. I need some advices
> I want to make a mini Kelly Sellier 20, and I'm hesitate on the color rose sakura and carie. Also, which leather should I choose? Mysore or epsom. Last question, which one is more preferred? Verso or multicolor?
> I want to know which combination will keep the shape and the value. Any kinds of advices will be appreciated.


Should not be the question what do you like?


----------



## sarahchen021

carrie8 said:


> Should not be the question what do you like?


I like both rose sakura and craie. Since it's too hard to decide the one, I need advices here.


----------



## Beachbunny_chanel

My opinion: Craie looks more classic/ladylike and rose sakura more younger/fresh? (I would choose rosa sakura)

What is more "you" ?


----------



## ayala_jessica

sarahchen021 said:


> I like both rose sakura and craie. Since it's too hard to decide the one, I need advices here.


I am a bit partial here, having just placed an order for rose Sakura but both colours are beautiful so it really boils down to what you will wear more easily, whether you reserve the bag for special occasions or plan to wear it frequently and what you already have.

As regards multico or verso I personally favour verso especially on a smaller bag but multicos are highly popular here and again the question is what appeals more to you and what you usually wear. If you tend to wear monochromatic or very neutral colored outfits a multico would look nice but more difficult to pull off on brightly multi-coloured outfits.

As regards leather I am partial to Mysore but again it is a matter of what you prefer (chèvre has a shine which some love and others less so) and what you already have. Just my two cents.


----------



## LOA24

Are all SO Swift bags lined with Chevre? Usually store-bought bags are lined with Swift, but I saw several Chevre lined bags lately. Thanks!


----------



## Senbei

lovemylife15 said:


> Are all SO Swift bags lined with Chevre? Usually store-bought bags are lined with Swift, but I saw several Chevre lined bags lately. Thanks!



It depends on the bag style. K or B is chevre lined.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Muffin_Top

lovemylife15 said:


> Are all SO Swift bags lined with Chevre? Usually store-bought bags are lined with Swift, but I saw several Chevre lined bags lately. Thanks!


I got my SO Swift B recently and it is lined in Chèvre.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

All my swift SOs are lined with chevre


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

Looking at Nata chevre for a SO for a k25 sellier in multico with noir for handles/sides. Does anyone know the name of the color for the tonal stitch with Nata?  I don’t want inverse stitching.


----------



## LOA24

Senbei said:


> It depends on the bag style. K or B is chevre lined.





Muffin_Top said:


> I got my SO Swift B recently and it is lined in Chèvre.





SpicyTuna13 said:


> All my swift SOs are lined with chevre



Thank you!! Happy to hear, as it makes the bag a little sturdier.


----------



## mauihappyplace

Lux beginner said:


> Thank you! In general I like deeper red (or I should say blue tone red?) and I’m worried if RDC is a bit too bright…. But I love the sheen of chevre. I’m so torn


My SO is B30 Rouge Casaque in chèvre… the sheen is perfect and it’s a great red. I will try to find apic


----------



## La Bella Figura

Lux beginner said:


> Yes the moment I was offered SO, I immediately came here to see the color chart. I hoped chevre has deeper red… I don’t know if I can handle swift (has Piment), and I’m a little worried about dry look of RC in Togo


The purse blogger/Instagram account @******** just received an SO Kelly in Rouge de Coeur chèvre if you want to check out those pics on Instagram  and see if it’s too bright for you.


----------



## Chicagobaggirl

LovinDesigner said:


> SO placed  I ended up opting for a B25 in Chèvre leather, multico, Gris Tourterelle main colour, Nata secondary colour. The SA was amazing and really helped. Let the wait begin!


What did you do for the stitching?  Love the combo!! Congrats


----------



## hopiko

Chanelandco said:


> Mine arrived after almost 10 months which is a lot for my boutique, where it takes 7 to 8 months.
> Chevre Kelly 25 raisin sellier, rose pourpre interior  and cyclamen stitching
> 
> View attachment 5382437
> 
> 
> View attachment 5382438


She is gorgeous and you will LOVE using her!

We are almost identical twins but my bag has brushed GHW!

Enjoy, such a GREAT bag!






						Hermes Special Order Bags
					

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.  What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags? Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos)...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ScarletAka

Oh my God, I have the exact same spec but it is a K28!!! Do you have brushed gold hardware? If it  is, we really need high-five for this!!!


----------



## kittynui

Side by side comparison between framboise and rose Mexico lining. 
Framboise is the one that looks more red


----------



## blinggirl74

La Bella Figura said:


> The purse blogger/Instagram account @******** just received an SO Kelly in Rouge de Coeur chèvre if you want to check out those pics on Instagram  and see if it’s too bright for you.


Her pictures don’t accurately depict the color.  It’s much more brighter and has slight orange undertones in real life.  Her pictures make the bad look more like rouge casaque in chèvre than rouge de couer.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

blinggirl74 said:


> Her pictures don’t accurately depict the color.  It’s much more brighter and has slight orange undertones in real life.  Her pictures make the bad look more like rouge casaque in chèvre than rouge de couer.


Yeah, it's extremely hard to photograph reds accurately in general, they're notoriously misleading and require a lot of tweaking to get it looking like your eyes see it. I haven't seen it in chevre but I've seen it in evercolor once and it's definitely a lighter red, but still pretty.


----------



## Chanelandco

hopiko said:


> She is gorgeous and you will LOVE using her!
> 
> We are almost identical twins but my bag has brushed GHW!
> 
> Enjoy, such a GREAT bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Special Order Bags
> 
> 
> Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.  What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags? Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos)...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you. Happy  to be your almost twin as you have such great taste.
I was also inspired by @QuelleFromage  !
I was a bit worried it would be too brown but it is not at all. The color is gorgeous and the chevre glows when in direct sunlight.
I love it.
I know you have beautiful scarves as well. May I ask for inspiration on a CSGM to go perfectly with this bag?


----------



## Tartin Tale

My SO just arrived! Birkin 25 in Chèvre rose Sakura & bleu brume with Rose gold hardware! Only 5 months in the making


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Notorious Pink said:


> Ok, I just taught myself how to do this in Photoshop, so apologies if the colors aren't completely in the right spots, and I didn't do the stitching, but I think this helps.
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Bleu Brume:
> 
> View attachment 5195913
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Gris T:
> View attachment 5195914
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Nata:
> View attachment 5195915
> 
> 
> K25 Sellier - Rose Sakura & Rose Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5195916



It is astonishing how accurate the mock-ups of @Notorious Pink are in regards to Rose Sakura in multico. I didn’t order Rose Sakura (wasn’t even invited for a SO) but if I had made the decisions based on these mock-ups I wouldn’t be disappointed. I can't wait to see what you sketch next season 
Looking forward to more pictures of all these Rose Sakura variations trickling in.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Tartin Tale

Anyone done an SO in ostrich Cognac & beton? Does it work well together?


----------



## nashpoo

Tartin Tale said:


> My SO just arrived! Birkin 25 in Chèvre rose Sakura & bleu brume with Rose gold hardware! Only 5 months in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388325


Omg five months only!? Congrats! I’m anxiously waiting for mine now


----------



## Tartin Tale

nashpoo said:


> Omg five months only!? Congrats! I’m anxiously waiting for mine now


All the best! Yes only 5 months however my SO from december 2020 still is nowhere to be seen‍♀️


----------



## lilmermaid264

Tartin Tale said:


> All the best! Yes only 5 months however my SO from december 2020 still is nowhere to be seen‍♀


I'm going on 11 months ... and counting ‍


----------



## heifer

I'm on 6 months now since placing mine and I also chose chèvre blue brume for mine.


----------



## Luckystar01

I’m going for my first S.O next week and I’m wondering if I should do initials - What do you guys recommend? Do I have to pay deposit for the initials?


----------



## carolle

From 2013...Birkin 30 Chevre etaupe with blue paon interior. It took 16 months then!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Luckystar01 said:


> I’m going for my first S.O next week and I’m wondering if I should do initials - What do you guys recommend? Do I have to pay deposit for the initials?


Some boutiques allow you to order the heatstamp and some make you wait until your SO arrives and you accept it.
No deposit in the US.
I love my initials on one of my SO and don't regret it at all! 
HTH


----------



## Luckystar01

Israeli_Flava said:


> Some boutiques allow you to order the heatstamp and some make you wait until your SO arrives and you accept it.
> No deposit in the US.
> I love my initials on one of my SO and don't regret it at all!
> HTH



thank you so much for your replay  How u send me a picture of yours?


----------



## PurpleisDivine

Dear experts,

I only have a few days left to decide on my second SO. I would love your help to pick something that’s useful and suits my life style (busy mom, mostly work from home, low key, live in a city and social circles where you can’t be too flashy.)

Current curated collection: 
Constance 18 in craie, epsom, rghw 
Kelly pochette in Nata, swift, ghw
Mini Lindy in anemone, swift, ghw
Mini Lindy in rose extreme, evercolor, phw (not pictured) 
Kelly 25 sellier in noir, epsom, ghw
Birkin 25 in gris perle and anemone verso, chèvre, rghw (my first SO)
Kelly 25 retourne in gold, Togo, phw

New SO options:
1. Kelly mini II multico, ostrich, body in graphite, handle/sides in gris perle, brushed silver hardware 
(Love the all cool toned direction, very different than the k25 black with gold hardware. Can use it for black tie but also somehow low key date nights) see inspiration below from @luxurymaisonhk

2. Reverse of the above: Kelly mini II multico, ostrich, body in gris perle and strap/sides in graphite, brushed silver hardware

3. Kelly mini II multico, chèvre, body in noir and strap/sides in Gris perle, brushed silver hardware

what do you think? I wanted to diversify the leather and get into ostrich but not sure if I’ll like it. I’m also not sure if I should get brushed silver in case I want to sell it in the future (as ghw Seems to have higher resale value).

help please! Thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Tartin Tale said:


> My SO just arrived! Birkin 25 in Chèvre rose Sakura & bleu brume with Rose gold hardware! Only 5 months in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388325


Awwww very Twin Stars!! Love this combo! CONGRATS she's a winner!


----------



## carolle

Birkin 30 epsom: etain and rose (?). It was somebody else's SO. She changed her mind and my SA offered it to my husband. He did not hesitate . So no wait time for this one.


----------



## Booins

I just got home from doing my SO!! Hope I don’t have to wait too long!


----------



## Booins

Luckystar01 said:


> I’m going for my first S.O next week and I’m wondering if I should do initials - What do you guys recommend? Do I have to pay deposit for the initials?


I had an initial added to my SO today. And didn’t have to pay anything. 
I had this “S” embossed on my B30 a couple years ago at an event at my local store.


----------



## nashpoo

Booins said:


> I just got home from doing my SO!! Hope I don’t have to wait too long!


Yay! What do you end up picking!?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Booins

nashpoo said:


> Yay! What do you end up picking!?


I went with a b25 multico — Rose Mexico (main color) + Rose Sakura in Chèvre with rose gold hardware!


----------



## allure244

PurpleisDivine said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I only have a few days left to decide on my second SO. I would love your help to pick something that’s useful and suits my life style (busy mom, mostly work from home, low key, live in a city and social circles where you can’t be too flashy.)
> 
> Current curated collection:
> Constance 18 in craie, epsom, rghw
> Kelly pochette in Nata, swift, ghw
> Mini Lindy in anemone, swift, ghw
> Mini Lindy in rose extreme, evercolor, phw (not pictured)
> Kelly 25 sellier in noir, epsom, ghw
> Birkin 25 in gris perle and anemone verso, chèvre, rghw (my first SO)
> Kelly 25 retourne in gold, Togo, phw
> 
> New SO options:
> 1. Kelly mini II multico, ostrich, body in graphite, handle/sides in gris perle, brushed silver hardware
> (Love the all cool toned direction, very different than the k25 black with gold hardware. Can use it for black tie but also somehow low key date nights) see inspiration below from @luxurymaisonhk
> 
> 2. Reverse of the above: Kelly mini II multico, ostrich, body in gris perle and strap/sides in graphite, brushed silver hardware
> 
> 3. Kelly mini II multico, chèvre, body in noir and strap/sides in Gris perle, brushed silver hardware
> 
> what do you think? I wanted to diversify the leather and get into ostrich but not sure if I’ll like it. I’m also not sure if I should get brushed silver in case I want to sell it in the future (as ghw Seems to have higher resale value).
> 
> help please! Thank you!



For neutral multico bags I tend to prefer the look of the lighter color on the body and the darker color on the handle, sangles, sides, etc. Therefore I would vote for number 2.

For mini Kelly II, you cannot pick brushed palladium hardware or brushed ghw or rose ghw. The allowable options are phw, ghw and permabrass.


----------



## sarahchen021

Booins said:


> I just got home from doing my SO!! Hope I don’t have to wait too long!


Did you make sakura pink with rose mexico mini kelly? Perfect combination. I love it so much.


----------



## Booins

sarahchen021 said:


> Did you make sakura pink with rose mexico mini kelly? Perfect combination. I love it so much.


I made a b25! I have a rouge vif verso mini Kelly and didn’t want another


----------



## PurpleisDivine

allure244 said:


> For neutral multico bags I tend to prefer the look of the lighter color on the body and the darker color on the handle, sangles, sides, etc. Therefore I would vote for number 2.
> 
> For mini Kelly II, you cannot pick brushed palladium hardware or brushed ghw or rose ghw. The allowable options are phw, ghw and permabrass.



oh I didn’t know that! My SA told me that I could do brushed palladium for a mini kelly ii. Thanks!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carolle said:


> Birkin 30 epsom: etain and rose (?). It was somebody else's SO. She changed her mind and my SA offered it to my husband. He did not hesitate . So no wait time for this one.
> 
> View attachment 5389324


Lucky lady!!! Looks like Etain/Rose Azaleè to me. Congrats!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

carolle said:


> Birkin 30 epsom: etain and rose (?). It was somebody else's SO. She changed her mind and my SA offered it to my husband. He did not hesitate . So no wait time for this one.
> 
> View attachment 5389324


Gorgeous. Is it possible that only the the piping is in Rose (also believe Azalée) and the sides are again in Gris Étain? If that is the case then you are very very lucky, I have been told that they haven’t been offering the multico with only the piping for at least 2 seasons - so the wait was a long one after all, just not for you/your husband


----------



## rachrach1017

After a week of waiting to go in for my SO appointment. I finally picked the colors! K25 in multico. Let’s the waiting game begins!


----------



## carolle

Israeli_Flava said:


> Lucky lady!!! Looks like Etain/Rose Azaleè to me. Congrats!


I asked hubby to check the email my SA sent - it's gris mouette and rose azalee.


----------



## carolle

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Gorgeous. Is it possible that only the the piping is in Rose (also believe Azalée) and the sides are again in Gris Étain? If that is the case then you are very very lucky, I have been told that they haven’t been offering the multico with only the piping for at least 2 seasons - so the wait was a long one after all, just not for you/your husband



Yes, only the piping, handles and interior are in rose azalee.


----------



## bunnykun

I submitted my first SO today.  Mini Kelly Chèvre multico , Bleu Encre and Rose Mexico as color 2.  PHW.  Hope this is going to be a good combo.  
Was debating to do ostrich but I feel ostrich is too stiff for a such small bag (could be hard to open if the leather is stiff?) so decided to do chèvre instead.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carolle said:


> I asked hubby to check the email my SA sent - it's gris mouette and rose azalee.


Oh wow! GM is an amazing true grey. Enjoy dear it's like hubby won the lottery CONGRATS =)


----------



## Notorious Pink

MlleBougainvillier said:


> It is astonishing how accurate the mock-ups of @Notorious Pink are in regards to Rose Sakura in multico. I didn’t order Rose Sakura (wasn’t even invited for a SO) but if I had made the decisions based on these mock-ups I wouldn’t be disappointed. I can't wait to see what you sketch next season
> Looking forward to more pictures of all these Rose Sakura variations trickling in.


Thank you!!!


----------



## annaria

Notorious Pink said:


> Thank you!!!



I love your Mock-Ups - is that photoshop or another software you use?


----------



## sarahdiffyq

PurpleisDivine said:


> Dear experts,
> 
> I only have a few days left to decide on my second SO. I would love your help to pick something that’s useful and suits my life style (busy mom, mostly work from home, low key, live in a city and social circles where you can’t be too flashy.)
> 
> Current curated collection:
> Constance 18 in craie, epsom, rghw
> Kelly pochette in Nata, swift, ghw
> Mini Lindy in anemone, swift, ghw
> Mini Lindy in rose extreme, evercolor, phw (not pictured)
> Kelly 25 sellier in noir, epsom, ghw
> Birkin 25 in gris perle and anemone verso, chèvre, rghw (my first SO)
> Kelly 25 retourne in gold, Togo, phw
> 
> New SO options:
> 1. Kelly mini II multico, ostrich, body in graphite, handle/sides in gris perle, brushed silver hardware
> (Love the all cool toned direction, very different than the k25 black with gold hardware. Can use it for black tie but also somehow low key date nights) see inspiration below from @luxurymaisonhk
> 
> 2. Reverse of the above: Kelly mini II multico, ostrich, body in gris perle and strap/sides in graphite, brushed silver hardware
> 
> 3. Kelly mini II multico, chèvre, body in noir and strap/sides in Gris perle, brushed silver hardware
> 
> what do you think? I wanted to diversify the leather and get into ostrich but not sure if I’ll like it. I’m also not sure if I should get brushed silver in case I want to sell it in the future (as ghw Seems to have higher resale value).
> 
> help please! Thank you!


Out of all my bags and various leathers, my ostrich B might be my favorite, which completely surprised me until I saw it. I love it so much that I too ordered a SO ostrich mini K and am anxiously awaiting!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## pkwc2

Just placed SO#2 - Birkin 30 Sellier Casaque with Bleu Saphir and Bleu Zellige in RGHW. I've been wanting a blue Birkin and this will be special. Super thankful to my SA for the second SO offer this season. First one was placed in Oct 2021 - K28 Sellier in Chevre with Rose Sakura and Gris Tourterelle in brushed GHW. Hoping it arrives soon.


----------



## nashpoo

Mauve s and craie with inverse stitching?


----------



## PurpleisDivine

sarahdiffyq said:


> Out of all my bags and various leathers, my ostrich B might be my favorite, which completely surprised me until I saw it. I love it so much that I too ordered a SO ostrich mini K and am anxiously awaiting!


Oh really? Can you pls share what your new ostrich bag’s combo is? Thank you!


----------



## Luny_94

Just placed my first SO  B25 verso Rose Sakura Clemence leather with Rose Mexico inside and PHW  dream combo, especially in this leather which is one of my favourites


----------



## JunsterLUX

I just placed my SO. Rose Sakura and nata in Cherve mini kelly. Permabrass HW. Yay!!!
Now the wait….


----------



## stylemeter

Tartin Tale said:


> My SO just arrived! Birkin 25 in Chèvre rose Sakura & bleu brume with Rose gold hardware! Only 5 months in the making
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5388325


Order the same combo in a mini Kelly . Thx for the pics


----------



## lvstratus

5 months, personal record: k25, epsom Craie, Jaune Ambre, permabrass.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nashpoo said:


> Mauve s and craie with inverse stitching?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390805
> View attachment 5390806


I just died. Seriously!


----------



## Chrismin

so excited! 
its finally here
took about one year 
K25 chevre
lime and gris perle permabrass


----------



## Booins

Luny_94 said:


> Just placed my first SO  B25 verso Rose Sakura Clemence leather with Rose Mexico inside and PHW  dream combo, especially in this leather which is one of my favourites


Congrats!!! I did the same colors & bag size, but in chèvre multico + rose gold hardware! Can’t wait to see yours!!


----------



## nashpoo

Israeli_Flava said:


> I just died. Seriously!


Lol!! I picked white stitch for my mauve bag too but i was a little nervous it wouldn’t look too nice.. but it looks cute here!


----------



## PurpleisDivine

Hi all, sorry for the dumb question, but just to be absolutely sure, the current season of SO colors are still from the #8486 post which is from august September 2021, right? 
Just want to be sure I’m referencing the correct colors. Thanks!


----------



## PurpleisDivine

Sorry found the answers! Apologies


----------



## noegirl

Chrismin said:


> so excited!
> its finally here
> took about one year
> K25 chevre
> lime and gris perle permabrass


I can’t wait to see this?!?


----------



## Chrismin

noegirl said:


> I can’t wait to see this?!?


I’ll have it early June ..my store is not where I live and that was the earliest I could get away !
Will post pics !


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ladyhermes

BVBookshop said:


> If you were so inclined, may we have more pictures of your stunning bag, please?  It is so refreshing (and rare) to see such a charismatic SO. Pretty please ?  Thanks!


Here are some more pictures


----------



## ladyhermes

PurpleisDivine said:


> Hi all, sorry for the dumb question, but just to be absolutely sure, the current season of SO colors are still from the #8486 post which is from august September 2021, right?
> Just want to be sure I’m referencing the correct colors. Thanks!


Yes they only change once a year


----------



## Helventara

ladyhermes said:


> Here are some more pictures


Thank you! So beautiful….


----------



## PurpleisDivine

Thank you! 

Last poll as I have to submit today:

Both choices are for Mini Kelly II, multico style, ostrich, permabrass hardware, regular stitching (IG credit to @live4loveeeee)
(Photos for inspiration, not exact colors as I couldn’t find them and I wanted a cool toned evening bag for maximum usage)

1. Graphite body, gris perle handle and sangles 

2. Graphite body, noir handle and sangles

Which do you prefer? Thank you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

annaria said:


> I love your Mock-Ups - is that photoshop or another software you use?


Photoshop!


----------



## Booins

PurpleisDivine said:


> View attachment 5392642
> View attachment 5392643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Last poll as I have to submit today:
> 
> Both choices are for Mini Kelly II, multico style, ostrich, permabrass hardware, regular stitching (IG credit to @live4loveeeee)
> (Photos for inspiration, not exact colors as I couldn’t find them and I wanted a cool toned evening bag for maximum usage)
> 
> 1. Graphite body, gris perle handle and sangles
> 
> 2. Graphite body, noir handle and sangles
> 
> Which do you prefer? Thank you!


I vote 1!


----------



## AnnaE

Mine took a couple weeks short of a year, which seems to be standard these days. K25 chèvre in Noir / RdC with an extra long strap.


----------



## DR2014

Finally, after two loooong years, my SO has arrived!!!! K sellier, 28cm, Chevre, Rouge H exterior and rouge de coeur interior, brushed gold hardware.


----------



## jax818

I vote for 1!



PurpleisDivine said:


> View attachment 5392642
> View attachment 5392643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> Last poll as I have to submit today:
> 
> Both choices are for Mini Kelly II, multico style, ostrich, permabrass hardware, regular stitching (IG credit to @live4loveeeee)
> (Photos for inspiration, not exact colors as I couldn’t find them and I wanted a cool toned evening bag for maximum usage)
> 
> 1. Graphite body, gris perle handle and sangles
> 
> 2. Graphite body, noir handle and sangles
> 
> Which do you prefer? Thank you!


----------



## nymeria

DR2014 said:


> Finally, after two loooong years, my SO has arrived!!!! K sellier, 28cm, Chevre, Rouge H exterior and rouge de coeur interior, brushed gold hardware.


Absolutely gorgeous- nothing like RH ( such a perfect neutral and you will wear and love this forever)
SO worth the wait!


----------



## DR2014

nymeria said:


> Absolutely gorgeous- nothing like RH ( such a perfect neutral and you will wear and love this forever)
> SO worth the wait!


Thank you my friend!!!


----------



## Chanelandco

DR2014 said:


> Finally, after two loooong years, my SO has arrived!!!! K sellier, 28cm, Chevre, Rouge H exterior and rouge de coeur interior, brushed gold hardware.


Congrats. It is gorgeous. Chevre is so yummy


----------



## DR2014

Chanelandco said:


> Congrats. It is gorgeous. Chevre is so yummy


Thank you!


----------



## nashpoo

Mauve and craie


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

Hi, is there an option to have some sort of tone on tone option for a hardware for B? Or H doesn’t offer that? TIA


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

IrresistibleLuxe said:


> Hi, is there an option to have some sort of tone on tone option for a hardware for B? Or H doesn’t offer that? TIA


H doesn’t offer tone on tone hardware for any bag, SO nor standard.


----------



## IrresistibleLuxe

acrowcounted said:


> H doesn’t offer tone on tone hardware for any bag, SO nor standard.


Thank you very much for your reply!


----------



## wearawishbone

So I have 2 outstanding SO's: 1 I just received today (pics to follow) which I placed in Nov 2021-so about 6 mo wait, which has been the fastest SO for me. It is a B25 togo. My second SO, placed Nov 2020 is still pending. Checked today and my SA is going to look into it. Hoping this one is on its way soon too  This is also a B25.


----------



## Momoe Mint

Almost 3 years, with so many things happening in-between, and finally I made the trip to meet my lovely SA (we have so much to catch up on, can hardly believe it's been almost 6 years since we met) to get my SO B30 ostrich, bleu indigo, bleu agate, brush gold hardware, and gris perle stitching.  Giddy with love all over again )  Thankful for everything.


----------



## Hermes_lover18

Which do you ladies prefer? Craie/blue brume or craie/mauve sylvestre? 
thinking one of these for my 2nd SO. I don’t own any of these colors yet


----------



## nashpoo

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Which do you ladies prefer? Craie/blue brume or craie/mauve sylvestre?
> thinking one of these for my 2nd SO. I don’t own any of these colors yet


Mauve!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

nashpoo said:


> Mauve!!


+1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christofle

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Which do you ladies prefer? Craie/blue brume or craie/mauve sylvestre?
> thinking one of these for my 2nd SO. I don’t own any of these colors yet


Bleu Brume, very soft and pretty.


----------



## blinggirl74

Israeli_Flava said:


> +1!!!!!!!!!!!


+2


----------



## jenngu

Hermes_lover18 said:


> Which do you ladies prefer? Craie/blue brume or craie/mauve sylvestre?
> thinking one of these for my 2nd SO. I don’t own any of these colors yet


If lighter gold hardware, I’d go for Bleu Brume!!   Both would make for unique combinations.


----------



## VcaHaddict

blinggirl74 said:


> +2


+ 3


----------



## wearawishbone

Just picked up one of 2 SO's.  I thought it was going to be the SO placed 16 months ago but this one was placed 7 months ago. Presenting my B25 togo in Gris Tourterelle, RGHW with Rose Mexico interior. Love her to pieces.


----------



## Chanelandco

wearawishbone said:


> Just picked up one of 2 SO's.  I thought it was going to be the SO placed 16 months ago but this one was placed 7 months ago. Presenting my B25 togo in Gris Tourterelle, RGHW with Rose Mexico interior. Love her to pieces.


It is beautiful ! Congratulations


----------



## Israeli_Flava

wearawishbone said:


> Just picked up one of 2 SO's.  I thought it was going to be the SO placed 16 months ago but this one was placed 7 months ago. Presenting my B25 togo in Gris Tourterelle, RGHW with Rose Mexico interior. Love her to pieces.


SOOOOOO Stunnning!!! Love this combo !!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Momoe Mint said:


> Almost 3 years, with so many things happening in-between, and finally I made the trip to meet my lovely SA (we have so much to catch up on, can hardly believe it's been almost 6 years since we met) to get my SO B30 ostrich, bleu indigo, bleu agate, brush gold hardware, and gris perle stitching.  Giddy with love all over again )  Thankful for everything.


Wow! 3 years? Sooooo worth the wait though... She's a beauty!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Israeli_Flava

DR2014 said:


> Finally, after two loooong years, my SO has arrived!!!! K sellier, 28cm, Chevre, Rouge H exterior and rouge de coeur interior, brushed gold hardware.


----------



## foxyqt

wearawishbone said:


> Just picked up one of 2 SO's.  I thought it was going to be the SO placed 16 months ago but this one was placed 7 months ago. Presenting my B25 togo in Gris Tourterelle, RGHW with Rose Mexico interior. Love her to pieces.



Gorgeous! I picked almost the same specs for my SO except the exterior is Rouge Sellier, so excited!


----------



## wearawishbone

foxyqt said:


> Gorgeous! I picked almost the same specs for my SO except the exterior is Rouge Sellier, so excited!


Oooh that sounds beautiful! Congrats as well!


----------



## Momoe Mint

Israeli_Flava said:


> Wow! 3 years? Sooooo worth the wait though... She's a beauty!



Yes, thank you )  Even the Selling Supervisor gasped when she was taking the bag out of the dustbag for me.  I had to be reminded about the colors I chose, as I old lol  And the stitching is not white, as thoughtfully pointed out to me by her.  Just saw that I had miswrote, it should be Gris Agate (SS said this color has been discontinued, but who really knows with H right).  Have a wonderful day and a beautiful weekend!


----------



## LindaWeiß

exsq said:


> when you pick up the bag.


Thank you, quick follow up question -is there a difference between prices for a regular bag and an SO bag ( i.e. does one pay more for an SO bag?)


----------



## Luny_94

LindaWeiß said:


> Thank you, quick follow up question -is there a difference between prices for a regular bag and an SO bag ( i.e. does one pay more for an SO bag?)



The price you pay for a SO bag is the same as a non-SO bag with identical specs  please note that the price will be the one currently in store once you pick up the bag, not the one that was when you ordered it (i.e. you will be subject to price increases)


----------



## LindaWeiß

Luny_94 said:


> The price you pay for a SO bag is the same as a non-SO bag with identical specs  please note that the price will be the one currently in store once you pick up the bag, not the one that was when you ordered it (i.e. you will be subject to price increases)


Thank you! Much appreciated


----------



## mesh123

DR2014 said:


> Finally, after two loooong years, my SO has arrived!!!! K sellier, 28cm, Chevre, Rouge H exterior and rouge de coeur interior, brushed gold hardware.


Wow! Stunning


----------



## bindi0930

Mine took a little under 1 year. Ordered October 2020 and it arrived in august of 2021. B25 craie with rose Mexico interior, rghw. Can’t wait to do another.


----------



## DR2014

mesh123 said:


> Wow! Stunning


thank you!


----------



## Birkinsat

Hey! If u order a birkin sellier, where do u put the initials on the bag? Can u choose self or what does the a la crate form says? Just saw a TikTok and a lady got initials on her Kelly S.O unfortunately Hermes put it on the wrong side. Does anyone know where the initials are going to be on a birkin sellier?


----------



## ObeeWan

Just thought I’d post, because I have found everyone’s posts on timing so helpful.  I got the call to collect my Kelly 28 SO yesterday. Took from late October to this week, much faster than I expected.


----------



## blinggirl74

ObeeWan said:


> Just thought I’d post, because I have found everyone’s posts on timing so helpful.  I got the call to collect my Kelly 28 SO yesterday. Took from late October to this week, much faster than I expected.


Congratulations what did you order?


----------



## ayala_jessica

Christofle said:


> Bleu Brume, very soft and pretty.


+1.  If I hadn’t a gris perle alreadyi would have gone for bleu brume


----------



## Birkinsat

bindi0930 said:


> Mine took a little under 1 year. Ordered October 2020 and it arrived in august of 2021. B25 craie with rose Mexico interior, rghw. Can’t wait to do another.


Wow! Would u like to post a picture?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## sheanabelle

wearawishbone said:


> Just picked up one of 2 SO's.  I thought it was going to be the SO placed 16 months ago but this one was placed 7 months ago. Presenting my B25 togo in Gris Tourterelle, RGHW with Rose Mexico interior. Love her to pieces.


Drop Dead GORGEOUS, congrats!!!!


----------



## ykelc

PurpleisDivine said:


> View attachment 5392642
> View attachment 5392643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Last poll as I have to submit today:
> 
> Both choices are for Mini Kelly II, multico style, ostrich, permabrass hardware, regular stitching (IG credit to @live4loveeeee)
> (Photos for inspiration, not exact colors as I couldn’t find them and I wanted a cool toned evening bag for maximum usage)
> 
> 1. Graphite body, gris perle handle and sangles
> 
> 2. Graphite body, noir handle and sangles
> 
> Which do you prefer? Thank you!



I really like option 2  if the purpose is for an evening bag I think the colors work well too


----------



## Notorious Pink

wearawishbone said:


> Just picked up one of 2 SO's.  I thought it was going to be the SO placed 16 months ago but this one was placed 7 months ago. Presenting my B25 togo in Gris Tourterelle, RGHW with Rose Mexico interior. Love her to pieces.


SOOO beautiful!


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but my SA mentioned a SO to me about 5 months ago. There has not been a mention of it since and I have been in quite a few times.  How do I ask my SA if I am still considered for a SO? Or do I just bite my tongue and not say a word?  TIA!!


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

Sorry, I just saw the thread for the Official Hermes Special Orders.


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

Hello everyone! Wondering if you could give me some advice - my SA mentioned a SO to me about 5 months ago. There has not been a mention of it since and I have been in quite a few times.  How do I ask my SA if I am still considered for a SO? Or do I just bite my tongue and not say a word?  TIA!!


----------



## Culoucou

Blackgoldpearls said:


> Hello everyone! Wondering if you could give me some advice - my SA mentioned a SO to me about 5 months ago. There has not been a mention of it since and I have been in quite a few times.  How do I ask my SA if I am still considered for a SO? Or do I just bite my tongue and not say a word?  TIA!!


Have you been visiting the store often and making a lot of purchases in the last five months?
If yes, you could probably gently raise it at the end of a visit where you have made a decent amount of purchase. Something along the lines of “I would still love to place a special order if there’s space for me this season”… 
You’ll be able to sense when the appropriate time is.


----------



## Blackgoldpearls

Culoucou said:


> Have you been visiting the store often and making a lot of purchases in the last five months?
> If yes, you could probably gently raise it at the end of a visit where you have made a decent amount of purchase. Something along the lines of “I would still love to place a special order if there’s space for me this season”…
> You’ll be able to sense when the appropriate time is.


Yes, every time I go and visit, I don't come out empty-handed. My SA always says I'm being patient, but I haven't had an offer in the 3 years I have been shopping in my local boutique.  The SO offer came out of nowhere and was worth the wait!  But it's been 5 months now and nothing has been said.  I will have to bring it up like you said. I just didn't want to overstep my boundaries and make my SA feel uncomfortable. Thank you so much for your comment/advice!!


----------



## audreylita

Blackgoldpearls said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to ask, but my SA mentioned a SO to me about 5 months ago. There has not been a mention of it since and I have been in quite a few times.  How do I ask my SA if I am still considered for a SO? Or do I just bite my tongue and not say a word?  TIA!!


There’s a narrow window to place a special order. You’ll need to ask your SA if you could be considered for an upcoming one.


----------



## Vonnylxy

Hi ladies.. I’m new to this special order by Hermes so seeking your advice here. I recently went to Paris and managed to get an appointment to see the leather specialist! However as they do not have any BKC that day, the SA offered me to customise my own birkin.. however I do rmb she said I should receive a confirmation email about a week after my appointment.. I did not receive any email till date (about 10 days have passed)… I’m just wondering if they usually send a confirmation email after you have made the SO? I do not have the contact of the SA as they are based in the flapship store in Paris.


----------



## Vonnylxy

bindi0930 said:


> Mine took a little under 1 year. Ordered October 2020 and it arrived in august of 2021. B25 craie with rose Mexico interior, rghw. Can’t wait to do another.


Hi I did b25 craie too! May I know if you did yours in Paris or?


----------



## acrowcounted

Vonnylxy said:


> Hi ladies.. I’m new to this special order by Hermes so seeking your advice here. I recently went to Paris and managed to get an appointment to see the leather specialist! However as they do not have any BKC that day, the SA offered me to customise my own birkin.. however I do rmb she said I should receive a confirmation email about a week after my appointment.. I did not receive any email till date (about 10 days have passed)… I’m just wondering if they usually send a confirmation email after you have made the SO? I do not have the contact of the SA as they are based in the flapship store in Paris.


I’ve never heard of anyone getting a confirmation email after placing a SO.


----------



## fashiongodess*

acrowcounted said:


> I’ve never heard of anyone getting a confirmation email after placing a SO.


I did receive a confirmation email with the specs i had chosen and my SA said to verify and put down my signature.


----------



## acrowcounted

fashiongodess* said:


> I did receive a confirmation email with the specs i had chosen and my SA said to verify and put down my signature.


Very interesting. Was this at FSH or another region?


----------



## Mia2080

Vonnylxy said:


> Hi ladies.. I’m new to this special order by Hermes so seeking your advice here. I recently went to Paris and managed to get an appointment to see the leather specialist! However as they do not have any BKC that day, the SA offered me to customise my own birkin.. however I do rmb she said I should receive a confirmation email about a week after my appointment.. I did not receive any email till date (about 10 days have passed)… I’m just wondering if they usually send a confirmation email after you have made the SO? I do not have the contact of the SA as they are based in the flapship store in Paris.


Congratulations on your SO! I had the same experience last October at FSH. I received my confirmation email over a month later when the order was transferred to their workshop.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## lvstratus

Mia2080 said:


> Congratulations on your SO! I had the same experience last October at FSH. I received my confirmation email *over a month* later when the order was transferred to their workshop.




I second this.
Don't worry, your ALC is secured


----------



## Iffi

acrowcounted said:


> I’ve never heard of anyone getting a confirmation email after placing a SO.


I got a replay from FSH 2 weeks after I placed my SO.


----------



## Chrismin

I’ve only placed on SO and was in the states 
I never had any confirmation but it did show up one year later !


----------



## fashiongodess*

acrowcounted said:


> Very interesting. Was this at FSH or another region?


this is in asia, maybe its a store thing


----------



## kimwizzzuuu

I heard you even pay partial deposit when placing a SO order in Japan.


----------



## papertiger

*Due to the deluge of reports of members posting in the 'other' thread, I've now merged both SO threads. This is now the official and only SO thread. *


----------



## foxyqt

kimwizzzuuu said:


> I heard you even pay partial deposit when placing a SO order in Japan.


True, in Middle East also, about 50% deposit when placing a SO, & the remaining amount is paid when the SO arrives


----------



## DR2014

ladyhermes said:


> Here are some more pictures


Love this!!!


----------



## Vonnylxy

thanks for your reply! It’s really comforting to know that congrats on your SO too. Hope your order comes soon


----------



## Vonnylxy

fashiongodess* said:


> I did receive a confirmation email with the specs i had chosen and my SA said to verify and put down my signature.


May I asked how long after your appointment that they sent you the confirmation email? Was it in FSH too?


----------



## Vonnylxy

Mia2080 said:


> Congratulations on your SO! I had the same experience last October at FSH. I received my confirmation email over a month later when the order was transferred to their workshop.



thanks for your reply! It was comforting to know that


----------



## lvstratus

Vonnylxy said:


> May I asked how long after your appointment that they sent you the confirmation email? Was it in FSH too?



allow me to chime in, in my case, it took one month and it was made in FSH.


----------



## DH sucker

SO placed in late October 2021 (B25 sellier). Got the call today that it’s ready for pick up! Just short of 7 months. Much faster than anticipated.


----------



## blinggirl74

DH sucker said:


> SO placed in late October 2021 (B25 sellier). Got the call today that it’s ready for pick up! Just short of 7 months. Much faster than anticipated.


What color did you get?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## DH sucker

blinggirl74 said:


> What color did you get?


I forgot. It’s for DW. I think she picked craie with another color. ‍


----------



## trendologist

SO order for Kelly 40 retourne. Placed at FSH in October 2019. Got an email in May 2022 that it's ready - so 2.5 years in total


----------



## A.Ali

I was offered to place an SO for a constance at FSH since they didn't have the one I wanted. 

We chose to go with a verso C18 in chevre in blue encre exterior and rose texas interior with rose scheherazade stitching and permabrass hardware.


----------



## Vonnylxy

A.Ali said:


> I was offered to place an SO for a constance at FSH since they didn't have the one I wanted.
> 
> We chose to go with a verso C18 in chevre in blue encre exterior and rose texas interior with rose scheherazade stitching and permabrass hardware.



Sounds wonderful! Did the SA tell you if you will receive a confirmation email regarding your SO after the appointment?


----------



## A.Ali

Vonnylxy said:


> Sounds wonderful! Did the SA tell you if you will receive a confirmation email regarding your SO after the appointment?



I don't think he mentioned the email part but I will keep an eye on my email just in case amd will let you know if I received one.


----------



## DH sucker

DW placed an SO at FSH last fall. She got an email about a month later confirming her order “has been transferred to our workshop.”


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

Sharing my 1st HSS. B25 etoupe/gris p cherve leather in rghw. Placed in 5/2021, received in 5/2022. Happy thursday y’all


----------



## bagsamplified

noegirl said:


> Just about 9 months to the day, this long awaited k25 retourne in Rose p with lime interior ghw and inverse stitching arrived. I ordered her with a 105 strap and I couldn’t be happier. I will say that the stitching was a surprise lol


You chose such beautiful colours and with the inverse stitching! I love !! Congratulations!


----------



## A.Ali

I wanted to ask if anyone knows if it's possible to place SO in my home country if I have already placed one at FSH knowing that my account in FSH is different from my home country.


----------



## acrowcounted

A.Ali said:


> I wanted to ask if anyone knows if it's possible to place SO in my home country if I have already placed one at FSH knowing that my account in FSH is different from my home country.


The only limiting rule is one per account per season.


----------



## noegirl

bagsamplified said:


> You chose such beautiful colours and with the inverse stitching! I love !! Congratulations!


Thank you darling!! She is truly a gem!


----------



## stephanie.faubourg75

Is anyone who has placed a special order in France still waiting for it? I placed my first SO in May 2021 at FSH (I am French) and I am still waiting. This is a K25 epsom sellier with Rose Azalée exterior and Gris Perle interior. Do SOs with special pop colors like mine take longer? 
And I wanted to know if we could receive orders in August, for example? What happens if we are on vacation when our SA calls us? (for example if we are on vacation 3 weeks very far from the boutique)


----------



## Vonnylxy

A.Ali said:


> I don't think he mentioned the email part but I will keep an eye on my email just in case amd will let you know if I received one.


I’ve received an email today confirming that the workshop has Received my order!


----------



## stephanie.faubourg75

Vonnylxy said:


> I’ve received an email today confirming that the workshop has Received my order!


I never received an email from my boutique (FSH at Paris) but my order is apparently visible on my customer account (I asked two different SA in store and once by phone at the customer service).


----------



## acrowcounted

stephanie.faubourg75 said:


> Is anyone who has placed a special order in France still waiting for it? I placed my first SO in May 2021 at FSH (I am French) and I am still waiting. This is a K25 epsom sellier with Rose Azalée exterior and Gris Perle interior. Do SOs with special pop colors like mine take longer?
> And I wanted to know if we could receive orders in August, for example? What happens if we are on vacation when our SA calls us? (for example if we are on vacation 3 weeks very far from the boutique)


A one year wait for a SO is perfectly normal. There is no rhyme or reason for which bags take longer than others. When your bag arrives your SA will contact you and arrange a time convenient for you to pick up. They will let you know how long you have, usually they are easy to work with.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Vonnylxy

stephanie.faubourg75 said:


> I never received an email from my boutique (FSH at Paris) but my order is apparently visible on my customer account (I asked two different SA in store and once by phone at the customer service).


Im not too sure as this is my first special order and I’m a tourist at paris boutique. Anyway can I check if the horseshoe stamp is usually done when the bag is ready for collection? I was told I can customise and stamp on the bag but the SA also told me I can decide upon collection which I agreed to. Or does the horseshoe stamp come with the bag by default?


----------



## acrowcounted

Vonnylxy said:


> Im not too sure as this is my first special order and I’m a tourist at paris boutique. Anyway can I check if the horseshoe stamp is usually done when the bag is ready for collection? I was told I can customise and stamp on the bag but the SA also told me I can decide upon collection which I agreed to. Or does the horseshoe stamp come with the bag by default?


The Horseshoe stamp comes by default on special order bags. There are additional “lucky symbol” stamps that you can choose to add in addition to the horseshoe, or you can stamp initials if you’d like. These are usually done after payment.


----------



## Vonnylxy

acrowcounted said:


> The Horseshoe stamp comes by default on special order bags. There are additional “lucky symbol” stamps that you can choose to add in addition to the horseshoe, or you can stamp initials if you’d like. These are usually done after payment.


Thank you for the information! Now the countdown starts


----------



## stephanie.faubourg75

acrowcounted said:


> A one year wait for a SO is perfectly normal. There is no rhyme or reason for which bags take longer than others. When your bag arrives your SA will contact you and arrange a time convenient for you to pick up. They will let you know how long you have, usually they are easy to work with.


Thank you for your response  my SA told me 6 months or maximum March 2022 (because the workshops were supposedly not busy). But I think it’s not the case. I will keep you posted ☺


----------



## A.Ali

Vonnylxy said:


> Sounds wonderful! Did the SA tell you if you will receive a confirmation email regarding your SO after the appointment?



I just received the below email from H:

Dear Sir, 

We are pleased to inform you that the order of a Constance Mini bag in "Bleu Encre" Mysore goatskin and "Rose Mexico" lining with permabrass hardware and "Rose Shéhérazade" stitching, has been transfered to our workshop. 

The estimate delivery time for this bag is about 12 months.


----------



## periogirl28

stephanie.faubourg75 said:


> I never received an email from my boutique (FSH at Paris) but my order is apparently visible on my customer account (I asked two different SA in store and once by phone at the customer service).


This is normal. The email confirmation is relatively recent.


----------



## Chrismin

Finally able to pick up my SO today! Am in love


----------



## blinggirl74

Chrismin said:


> Finally able to pick up my SO today! Am in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418543
> View attachment 5418544


Beautiful!  How long did this baby take?


----------



## loh

Chrismin said:


> Finally able to pick up my SO today! Am in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418543
> View attachment 5418544



Gorgeous, congrats!   

Still waiting for mine....


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you !! Hope you get yours soon ! Mine took almost a full year 



loh said:


> Gorgeous, congrats!
> 
> Still waiting for mine....


----------



## attrapereve

Vonnylxy said:


> I’ve received an email today confirming that the workshop has Received my order!



hi, may i know from the day you placed your order until tuesday, how long was that? im waiting for my confirmation too! thank you!


----------



## WKN

When I placed the order for this SO, it was July 2021 and the estimated ETA was end of this year. TBH, I was very nervous when I was informed by my SD that my SO has arrived (earlier than expected). I was not sure if I would love this bag as it is a departure from my usual preference: it is bi-colour (trench/bleu electrique) and in epsom. I was thinking I should have ordered something "safer" like trench/gold or craie/gold or craie/trench - neutral/neutral instead of neutral/bright. And then I realised (only at the store when I went to pick her up) the bag goes well with my old Kelly depliant wallet and (not so old) Kelly dolly charm - both in BE tadelakt. It is meant to be then! Here are some photos - trench in epsom is a lot darker and less vanilla-ish than I had envisaged earlier.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Chrismin said:


> Finally able to pick up my SO today! Am in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5418543
> View attachment 5418544



What a beauty and especially for the summer! Waiting for mine and feeling good seeing SO’s roll out.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I placed my SO before Xmas. It is an ostrich K20 and usually I’ve been really good waiting. I think it’s because my other SO’s took from 4 months to max 9 months to arrive. Has anyone heard ostrich takes longer?


----------



## Chrismin

Thank you ! It’s def my happy bag ! Sending you wishes for your bag arrival !





Sarah_sarah said:


> What a beauty and especially for the summer! Waiting for mine and feeling good seeing SO’s roll out.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Culoucou

Sarah_sarah said:


> I placed my SO before Xmas. It is an ostrich K20 and usually I’ve been really good waiting. I think it’s because my other SO’s took from 4 months to max 9 months to arrive. Has anyone heard ostrich takes longer?



From what I can see, most SOs are fulfilled within a year these days. However, ostrich does seem to take longer and my SA did say that to me when I ordered my ostrich mini K SO back in April 2021. Mine has yet to arrive.


----------



## kittynui

stephanie.faubourg75 said:


> Is anyone who has placed a special order in France still waiting for it?
> And I wanted to know if we could receive orders in August, for example? What happens if we are on vacation when our SA calls us? (for example if we are on vacation 3 weeks very far from the boutique)


I only waited 6 months for mine (b30 rose Sakura with rose Mexico interior)
Once you get email confirmation that your bag has arrived you have 1 month to pay for it and pick it up in person


----------



## A.Ali

Sarah_sarah said:


> I placed my SO before Xmas. It is an ostrich K20 and usually I’ve been really good waiting. I think it’s because my other SO’s took from 4 months to max 9 months to arrive. Has anyone heard ostrich takes longer?


Any exotic leather takes longer. My wife's B25 in ostrich took 16 months to arrive. 

My friend order a K25 for his wife in the same month I did and he is still waiting.


----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

WKN said:


> When I placed the order for this SO, it was July 2021 and the estimated ETA was end of this year. TBH, I was very nervous when I was informed by my SD that my SO has arrived (earlier than expected). I was not sure if I would love this bag as it is a departure from my usual preference: it is bi-colour (trench/bleu electrique) and in epsom. I was thinking I should have ordered something "safer" like trench/gold or craie/gold or craie/trench - neutral/neutral instead of neutral/bright. And then I realised (only at the store when I went to pick her up) the bag goes well with my old Kelly depliant wallet and (not so old) Kelly dolly charm - both in BE tadelakt. It is meant to be then! Here are some photos - trench in epsom is a lot darker and less vanilla-ish than I had envisaged earlier.
> 
> View attachment 5419002
> View attachment 5419003



Gorgeous! The bleu electrique is a lovely pop of color...perhaps im biased


----------



## hlavie

Hi, i really want SO bag for my next quota.. for those who shop in USA, do you guys know when is the SO season? I heard they only open the session in a specific month if im not mistaken? Would love to hear more insight about this.. TIA


----------



## WKN

CFA_with_400ccsilicone said:


> Gorgeous! The bleu electrique is a lovely pop of color...perhaps im biased


Thank you so much for your kind words. Took me quite a bit to fall in love with my SO because I was too busy thinking of what could have been - to whomever that is reading this, do not be like me. Do not spend your time regretting your SO decisions, instead spend the time loving the bag. At the end of the day, it is "only" a bag after all. Nowadays I have fun dressing up my baby with bright twillys! Sorry everyone but I'm now obsessed with my new baby and here she is again!


----------



## Summerof89

20 months later, K25 sellier nata with rose poupre, bghw, contrast stitching


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Here she is. I got surprised very pleasantly. Waiting time was 6 months. Here is Kelly 20 SO in graphite and gris tourterelle ostrich in palladium HW. 
I can’t seem to capture her on photos.


----------



## MrsPurse18

BirkinBish said:


> Thank you all for your input! I was able to make a decision and placed my order today: B25 sellier Craie with Gris Asphalte as the secondary color and rose gold hardware. Let the wait begin!


Your S.O. bag selection sounds amazing! I am still learning about Sellier B's -- are all Sellier Birkin's in Epsom? Hope your wait for your SO goes by fast!


----------



## Cool Gal

A.Ali said:


> Any exotic leather takes longer. My wife's B25 in ostrich took 16 months to arrive.
> 
> My friend order a K25 for his wife in the same month I did and he is still waiting.


Yes, Ostrich takes longer. My K25 HSS Ostrich was from someone else' SO. It was in Gris Agate/Rose Tyrien combo. I think that person placed an SO two years ago.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Cool Gal said:


> Yes, Ostrich takes longer. My K25 HSS Ostrich was from someone else' SO. It was in Gris Agate/Rose Tyrien combo. I think that person placed an SO two years ago.



I also thought so but mine, see above, took 6 months. One never knows with H as I learned. I was happy to wait an year but super elevated it got here sooner.


----------



## af068

Just put in my first SO at FSH!

B30 Togo Craie with GHW.
Chèvre Gris Perle interior.
No contrast stitching.

It’s not the most unique combination but I’ve been dying to get my hands on a Craie/Gris Perle verso!


----------



## af068

I’m having second thoughts and would love to have everyone’s opinion!

Do you think a multico Birkin 30 Togo in Craie (color 1) and Gris Tourterelle (color 2), GHW, with stitching in Craie (so tone on tone for color 1, but contrasting with color 2) would look good? I’ve found tons of pictures of this combo for the Kelly in Epsom but nothing for the Birkin in Togo! My gut feeling tells me it would make for a pretty combo but I’m not entirely convinced!

Or maybe Trench in place of Gris Tourterelle for color 2?

Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## acrowcounted

af068 said:


> I’m having second thoughts and would love to have everyone’s opinion!
> 
> Do you think a multico Birkin 30 Togo in Craie (color 1) and Gris Tourterelle (color 2), GHW, with stitching in Craie (so tone on tone for color 1, but contrasting with color 2) would look good? I’ve found tons of pictures of this combo for the Kelly in Epsom but nothing for the Birkin in Togo! My gut feeling tells me it would make for a pretty combo but I’m not entirely convinced!
> 
> Or maybe Trench in place of Gris Tourterelle for color 2?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input!


Curious when your appointment to place your SO is? Typically in mid June here, we are at the very end of the SO window.


----------



## af068

acrowcounted said:


> Curious when your appointment to place your SO is? Typically in mid June here, we are at the very end of the SO window.



I had my appointment yesterday at FSH! But my SA told me I could change specs by today.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

af068 said:


> I had my appointment yesterday at FSH! But my SA told me I could change specs by today.


Ahh ok, FSH is the year-round exception. Congrats on your offer!


----------



## af068

acrowcounted said:


> Ahh ok, FSH is the year-round exception. Congrats on your offer!



Thank you! Very excited. I would love to have your opinion on the question though!


----------



## QuelleFromage

acrowcounted said:


> Ahh ok, FSH is the year-round exception. Congrats on your offer!


All the Paris stores take SOs year-round.


----------



## acrowcounted

af068 said:


> Thank you! Very excited. I would love to have your opinion on the question though!


If you like the concept on a kelly, I think you will like it on the Birkin as well. Personally, I don’t care for contrasting stitching in general (even on bags where it is standard, ie gold, etoupe) so I’m probably the wrong person to ask. It seems like a popular choice though. Good luck deciding!


----------



## Vonnylxy

loulourella said:


> hi, may i know from the day you placed your order until tuesday, how long was that? im waiting for my confirmation too! thank you!


About a month!


----------



## allure244

af068 said:


> I’m having second thoughts and would love to have everyone’s opinion!
> 
> Do you think a multico Birkin 30 Togo in Craie (color 1) and Gris Tourterelle (color 2), GHW, with stitching in Craie (so tone on tone for color 1, but contrasting with color 2) would look good? I’ve found tons of pictures of this combo for the Kelly in Epsom but nothing for the Birkin in Togo! My gut feeling tells me it would make for a pretty combo but I’m not entirely convinced!
> 
> Or maybe Trench in place of Gris Tourterelle for color 2?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input!


I think both combos would be gorgeous. The multico (bicolor exterior) is a bit more special for an SO but I also love the clean look of all craie on outside. It’s not craie and GT but here is a pic of craie/Gris asphalte Birkin that I had saved on my phone to give u an idea. It looks like this one has inverted stitch and brushed ghw


----------



## af068

allure244 said:


> I think both combos would be gorgeous. The multico (bicolor exterior) is a bit more special for an SO but I also love the clean look of all craie on outside. It’s not craie and GT but here is a pic of craie/Gris asphalte Birkin that I had saved on my phone to give u an idea. It looks like this one has inverted stitch and brushed ghw
> 
> View attachment 5427560



Thank you for your opinion and this picture! I requested the change to Craie/Gris tourterelle but was having doubts - but this picture has really reassured me, I love the look of this combo!


----------



## allure244

af068 said:


> Thank you for your opinion and this picture! I requested the change to Craie/Gris tourterelle but was having doubts - but this picture has really reassured me, I love the look of this combo!



I think it will be gorgeous!!! I have a craie/trench Epsom multico SO k25 with brushed ghw and natural (white) stitch and I feel like the neutral, tone on tone multico bags are so elegant. I had also debated craie/Gris asphalte and I think both combos are beautiful.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

af068 said:


> I’m having second thoughts and would love to have everyone’s opinion!
> 
> Do you think a multico Birkin 30 Togo in Craie (color 1) and Gris Tourterelle (color 2), GHW, with stitching in Craie (so tone on tone for color 1, but contrasting with color 2) would look good? I’ve found tons of pictures of this combo for the Kelly in Epsom but nothing for the Birkin in Togo! My gut feeling tells me it would make for a pretty combo but I’m not entirely convinced!
> 
> Or maybe Trench in place of Gris Tourterelle for color 2?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any input!


 
Gris T and Craie is a wonderful combination. I have it pending in a K with permabrass.

Here’s a pic of this combo from IG if it’s helpful but I think you made a great choice!


----------



## af068

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Gris T and Craie is a wonderful combination. I have it pending in a K with permabrass.
> 
> Here’s a pic of this combo from IG if it’s helpful but I think you made a great choice!
> 
> View attachment 5427748



Oh my goodness!! Thank you so much for this photo - this is exactly the color nuances I imagined and I'm beyond ecstatic!  Many thanks again!


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## acrowcounted

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 5430572


Blue Brume and blue glacier?


----------



## Rainbowfish85

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 5430572


Stunning


----------



## Leo the Lion

My first SO and I'm in love. B25 Togo Noir/Craie Brushed Gold. I did a full unboxing video on my channel with all the details.


----------



## MrsPurse18

Leo the Lion said:


> View attachment 5433606
> View attachment 5433607
> 
> My first SO and I'm in love. B25 Togo Noir/Craie Brushed Gold. I did a full unboxing video on my channel with all the details.


OMG, it is STUNNING! I love your choices, it is amazing! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## blinggirl74

Leo the Lion said:


> View attachment 5433606
> View attachment 5433607
> 
> My first SO and I'm in love. B25 Togo Noir/Craie Brushed Gold. I did a full unboxing video on my channel with all the details.


How long did this take to make?


----------



## SoDoLo2

I’ll have the chance to make another SO after the summer. My last was a K25 in craie/GA with brushed gold. I love it.
I like SOs in two tones.. should I go for a mini Kelly or a b25? 

I’m dying to add a B25 to my collection ( I have a B35 and B30) however I think a SO is my only chance on ever getting a MK. A B25 I think I could get later and I really like a ‘standard’ etoupe! Please help me in my thought process! My heart is saying B25 but my head is saying MK. After those two collection is done.


----------



## JeanGranger

Leo the Lion said:


> View attachment 5433606
> View attachment 5433607
> 
> My first SO and I'm in love. B25 Togo Noir/Craie Brushed Gold. I did a full unboxing video on my channel with all the details.


 love it


----------



## Leo the Lion

blinggirl74 said:


> How long did this take to make?


7 months, 3 weeks.


----------



## Leo the Lion

JeanGranger said:


> love it


Thank you so much!! I went super boring but a beautiful neutral combo.


----------



## Leo the Lion

MrsPurse18 said:


> OMG, it is STUNNING! I love your choices, it is amazing! Congratulations!!!!


Thanks so much! I'm really happy with it, was so difficult to pick colors.


----------



## Hautedistrict

SoDoLo2 said:


> I’ll have the chance to make another SO after the summer. My last was a K25 in craie/GA with brushed gold. I love it.
> I like SOs in two tones.. should I go for a mini Kelly or a b25?
> 
> I’m dying to add a B25 to my collection ( I have a B35 and B30) however I think a SO is my only chance on ever getting a MK. A B25 I think I could get later and I really like a ‘standard’ etoupe! Please help me in my thought process! My heart is saying B25 but my head is saying MK. After those two collection is done.


You can always get an etoupe MK or maybe a 3 tone one, i would get a B25 as a special order as there is just more space on the bag to be creative. While a mk is too small and not that special.


----------



## nashpoo

SoDoLo2 said:


> I’ll have the chance to make another SO after the summer. My last was a K25 in craie/GA with brushed gold. I love it.
> I like SOs in two tones.. should I go for a mini Kelly or a b25?
> 
> I’m dying to add a B25 to my collection ( I have a B35 and B30) however I think a SO is my only chance on ever getting a MK. A B25 I think I could get later and I really like a ‘standard’ etoupe! Please help me in my thought process! My heart is saying B25 but my head is saying MK. After those two collection is done.


I was in the same boat as you-but I was torn between a mini kelly or a k25. I decided I would just ask my sa for another mini kelly as a regular offer. The mini is so small I wanted my SO to be something a little more substantial.


----------



## fashiongodess*

SoDoLo2 said:


> I’ll have the chance to make another SO after the summer. My last was a K25 in craie/GA with brushed gold. I love it.
> I like SOs in two tones.. should I go for a mini Kelly or a b25?
> 
> I’m dying to add a B25 to my collection ( I have a B35 and B30) however I think a SO is my only chance on ever getting a MK. A B25 I think I could get later and I really like a ‘standard’ etoupe! Please help me in my thought process! My heart is saying B25 but my head is saying MK. After those two collection is done.


i think you should SO a mini kelly, its difficult to get otherwise. According to me B25 is not that difficult to get


----------



## periogirl28

Perhaps discuss with your SA the availability for the B25 vs MK, in your preferred specs at your store. Some stores hardly place MK orders and it might be harder for your SA to offer you those. After 14 SOs in 15 years, I decided I had enough B25s, and was embarrassed of declining MK offers in colours which weren't what I wanted, so I requested that for my latest SO. Good luck and congrats!


----------



## shermes

My SA has recently mentioned that they will try and get me a slot for my first ever SO and could potentially be my first ever QB if I don’t receive my wish until then…

How did people go about their first SO, did you play it safe with a verso or go for a multico? I would love the bag to be unique since it’s so special to be offered one but the other part of me just says go for the colour I want and change inside…

I’d personally love to do a K25 Sellier multico craie and trench but that’s all down to craie and trench being available in Epsom… or what about in a B25 in togo?

Or a B25 togo craie verso and maybe magnolia inside.. the other thing is the HHS is more visible in a B and that’s the tiny little detailing that I love

My dream is a black b25 but I feel that’s achievable through a wish.. What do you guys think… I’d appreciate some insight!!


----------



## _kiki119_

shermes said:


> My SA has recently mentioned that they will try and get me a slot for my first ever SO and could potentially be my first ever QB if I don’t receive my wish until then…
> 
> How did people go about their first SO, did you play it safe with a verso or go for a multico? I would love the bag to be unique since it’s so special to be offered one but the other part of me just says go for the colour I want and change inside…
> 
> I’d personally love to do a K25 Sellier multico craie and trench but that’s all down to craie and trench being available in Epsom… or what about in a B25 in togo?
> 
> Or a B25 togo craie verso and maybe magnolia inside.. the other thing is the HHS is more visible in a B and that’s the tiny little detailing that I love
> 
> My dream is a black b25 but I feel that’s achievable through a wish.. What do you guys think… I’d appreciate some insight!!


really depends on your financial situation and how many you want in your collection.  You can also ask your SA for advice about you have XXX on your wish list, is that something she can get for you? or that is something you can'ts and should order.

I was torn between a K25/28 and a K Pouchette - she knows that she can get the K25/28 easier in the future, and recommended the KP as SO


----------



## Muffin_Top

shermes said:


> My SA has recently mentioned that they will try and get me a slot for my first ever SO and could potentially be my first ever QB if I don’t receive my wish until then…
> 
> How did people go about their first SO, did you play it safe with a verso or go for a multico? I would love the bag to be unique since it’s so special to be offered one but the other part of me just says go for the colour I want and change inside…
> 
> I’d personally love to do a K25 Sellier multico craie and trench but that’s all down to craie and trench being available in Epsom… or what about in a B25 in togo?
> 
> Or a B25 togo craie verso and maybe magnolia inside.. the other thing is the HHS is more visible in a B and that’s the tiny little detailing that I love
> 
> My dream is a black b25 but I feel that’s achievable through a wish.. What do you guys think… I’d appreciate some insight!!


Get a black B25 if It's your dream, don't do something extravagant only for the sake of showing it's a SO.
Or you won't be satisfied ! 
I chose the color and leather I wanted, in a single color and tonal stitching just because... That's what I wanted.


----------



## shermes

_kiki119_ said:


> really depends on your financial situation and how many you want in your collection.  You can also ask your SA for advice about you have XXX on your wish list, is that something she can get for you? or that is something you can'ts and should order.
> 
> I was torn between a K25/28 and a K Pouchette - she knows that she can get the K25/28 easier in the future, and recommended the KP as SO





Muffin_Top said:


> Get a black B25 if It's your dream, don't do something extravagant only for the sake of showing it's a SO.
> Or you won't be satisfied !
> I chose the color and leather I wanted, in a single color and tonal stitching just because... That's what I wanted.



I definitely want to be a long term client and build a collection over time, that’s for sure!! I think I need to talk to my SA and be transparent about the possibility of scoring a black b25 through the wishlist system and then make the decision about the SO as I’m happy to wait for it.. hmm


----------



## QuelleFromage

shermes said:


> My SA has recently mentioned that they will try and get me a slot for my first ever SO and could potentially be my first ever QB if I don’t receive my wish until then…
> 
> How did people go about their first SO, did you play it safe with a verso or go for a multico? I would love the bag to be unique since it’s so special to be offered one but the other part of me just says go for the colour I want and change inside…
> 
> I’d personally love to do a K25 Sellier multico craie and trench but that’s all down to craie and trench being available in Epsom… or what about in a B25 in togo?
> 
> Or a B25 togo craie verso and maybe magnolia inside.. the other thing is the HHS is more visible in a B and that’s the tiny little detailing that I love
> 
> My dream is a black b25 but I feel that’s achievable through a wish.. What do you guys think… I’d appreciate some insight!!


My first SO was as classic as I could go because I thought it would be the only one (Kelly 32 sellier, verso, Noir chèvre with Rouge H interior, BPHW). The bag was perfect, only one size too big for me. If I had chosen the size correctly it would be perfect.

Even though I have done several SOs since then, I would not choose differently except for size....SO-only leather and hardware was enough for me and the interior was a sweet surprise whenever I opened the bag. 

Most of my SOs are verso because I like them to be versatile, and also because I really love chèvre and SO is the only way to get the bags I want in chèvre, so my SOs are my most-carried bags. That said, do what you love the most!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## shermes

QuelleFromage said:


> My first SO was as classic as I could go because I thought it would be the only one (Kelly 32 sellier, verso, Noir chèvre with Rouge H interior, BPHW). The bag was perfect, only one size too big for me. If I had chosen the size correctly it would be perfect.
> 
> Even though I have done several SOs since then, I would not choose differently except for size....SO-only leather and hardware was enough for me and the interior was a sweet surprise whenever I opened the bag.
> 
> Most of my SOs are verso because I like them to be versatile, and also because I really love chèvre and SO is the only way to get the bags I want in chèvre, so my SOs are my most-carried bags. That said, do what you love the most!


Yes I think the thing that’s making me worried is that it could be my only SO but it is possible to be invited again in the future and have more fun with it… are you based in UK? Because I saw in one post some stores only offer one per person forever and I don’t know if this is also the case in the UK?!


----------



## QuelleFromage

shermes said:


> Yes I think the thing that’s making me worried is that it could be my only SO but it is possible to be invited again in the future and have more fun with it… are you based in UK? Because I saw in one post some stores only offer one per person forever and I don’t know if this is also the case in the UK?!


I have never heard this...have done more than one in the UK, France, and US. I don't think this is a thing.


----------



## b05TtH

Sorry noob question: If I choose verso, and leave the "Stitching" part blank, will the stitches on my bag match the exterior or interior color?


----------



## acrowcounted

b05TtH said:


> Sorry noob question: If I choose verso, and leave the "Stitching" part blank, will the stitches on my bag match the exterior or interior color?


It will default to “tonal stitching” which means on the exterior it matches the exterior and on the interior it matches the interior.


----------



## QuelleFromage

b05TtH said:


> Sorry noob question: If I choose verso, and leave the "Stitching" part blank, will the stitches on my bag match the exterior or interior color?


Will *usually* default to tonal (ton sur ton), but the artisan may take creative license.


----------



## surfer

When does the new so list of colours start to come out? Is it august/sept?


----------



## acrowcounted

surfer said:


> When does the new so list of colours start to come out? Is it august/sept?


The stickied FAQ post above gives the dates for all the prior year data leaks.


----------



## cat9

Does anyone know if a Kelly 28 retourne in Biscuit or Gold (Swift leather) would be possible with a SO?

Totally new to this and would have to work up to it with an SA, but that’s my dream combo and wonder if it’s even possible… it *looks* like it could be, from the leather menus, but somehow I’ve never seen this combo in the wild.


----------



## QuelleFromage

cat9 said:


> Does anyone know if a Kelly 28 retourne in Biscuit or Gold (Swift leather) would be possible with a SO?
> 
> Totally new to this and would have to work up to it with an SA, but that’s my dream combo and wonder if it’s even possible… it *looks* like it could be, from the leather menus, but somehow I’ve never seen this combo in the wild.


Totally doable although the colors available of course will change. But take a look at Swift Kellys over time to see how you like the look. It's not the most common leather in a Kelly "in the wild".


----------



## 880

I keep forgetting to ask my SA, so thought to ask the knowledgeable ladies here pls

is toile or crinoline available for SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

880 said:


> I keep forgetting to ask my SA, so thought to ask the knowledgeable ladies here pls
> 
> is toile or crinoline available for SO?


Nope.


----------



## QuelleFromage

880 said:


> I keep forgetting to ask my SA, so thought to ask the knowledgeable ladies here pls
> 
> is toile or crinoline available for SO?


Not for SO....Toile you might be able to get via Horizon. Crinoline they won't make again as it's not really repairable.


----------



## 880

QuelleFromage said:


> Not for SO....Toile you might be able to get via Horizon. Crinoline they won't make again as it's not really repairable.


Thank you @acrowcounted and @QuelleFromage ! I appreciate your responses


----------



## ddee65

My B30 has finally arrived...  It was almost a 2year wait - but so so worth it! Absolutely over the moon!


----------



## gracecska

Arrived after about 8 months. Gris T chèvre K25 Sellier with PHW, rouge H lining. Beyond thrilled with how it turned out!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## eternallove4bag

gracecska said:


> Arrived after about 8 months. Gris T chèvre K25 Sellier with PHW, rouge H lining. Beyond thrilled with how it turned out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443283
> View attachment 5443284


Stunning @gracecska 
This gives me hope that my GT in chèvre will make its way home to me soon too! Congrats on your beauty.


----------



## gracecska

eternallove4bag said:


> Stunning @gracecska
> This gives me hope that my GT in chèvre will make its way home to me soon too! Congrats on your beauty.


Thank you! Can’t wait to see your reveal too when it arrives.


----------



## papertiger

ddee65 said:


> My B30 has finally arrived...  It was almost a 2year wait - but so so worth it! Absolutely over the moon!
> View attachment 5440923



Totally worth the wait!    Congratulations, just WOW


----------



## ddee65

papertiger said:


> Totally worth the wait!    Congratulations, just WOW



Thank you! The pop of pink really makes me happy every time I peep into the bag! It's like my little secret!


----------



## foxyqt

ddee65 said:


> Thank you! The pop of pink really makes me happy every time I peep into the bag! It's like my little secret!


Love what you said! Thats what I wanted too when I chose a Rose Mexico interior on my SO B  a secret pop of color!


----------



## heifer

I was informed today that my Special Order was cancelled. 
Apparently they don't have enough Blue Brume Chèvre skins - has this occurred to anyone else? What's the procedure in this case? 
I was very much upset when I was told the news, but acted as if it didn't bother me, because I'm that kind of a person...


----------



## acrowcounted

heifer said:


> I was informed today that my Special Order was cancelled.
> Apparently they don't have enough Blue Brume Chèvre skins - has this occurred to anyone else? What's the procedure in this case?
> I was very much upset when I was told the news, but acted as if it didn't bother me, because I'm that kind of a person...


Yikes! Sorry to hear this. Hopefully the store will do something for you to let you have a slot next season, though who knows what the colors will be. Id recommend you ask if any standard order Bleu Brume bags of the spec you ordered are still due in from their podium order and try to get it delegated to you. My store has started locking in names for SO up to a year in advance so when something like this happens, the client is SOL. It’s really frustrating.


----------



## QuelleFromage

heifer said:


> I was informed today that my Special Order was cancelled.
> Apparently they don't have enough Blue Brume Chèvre skins - has this occurred to anyone else? What's the procedure in this case?
> I was very much upset when I was told the news, but acted as if it didn't bother me, because I'm that kind of a person...


Oh no!! I'm so sorry. This happened to me ("we are out of Rouge H chèvre") but I was offered the chance to change skins (it was a massive rush but at least it was offered)....you should be offered another leather or color choice *now*. If you are not, you should be guaranteed a slot in the next "season" and hopefully a production bag meanwhile to make up for it.
I know it's the champagne problem of all champagne problems but I sympathize, and you're very good to have been chill about it.


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

heifer said:


> I was informed today that my Special Order was cancelled.
> Apparently they don't have enough Blue Brume Chèvre skins - has this occurred to anyone else? What's the procedure in this case?
> I was very much upset when I was told the news, but acted as if it didn't bother me, because I'm that kind of a person...


Oh no, I feel with you. That was a lovely choice. How long did it take from you ordering these specs until they told you that your order has been cancelled? Acting not too upset in the moment is good but it could also have been perceived as if you didn’t care that much and thus wouldn’t need a replacement. If you haven’t been offered alternatives I would politely ask your SA and highlight that you were so shocked when you received the news that you couldn’t think clearly and forgot to ask for alternatives.


----------



## heifer

acrowcounted said:


> Yikes! Sorry to hear this. Hopefully the store will do something for you to let you have a slot next season, though who knows what the colors will be. Id recommend you ask if any standard order Bleu Brume bags of the spec you ordered are still due in from their podium order and try to get it delegated to you. My store has started locking in names for SO up to a year in advance so when something like this happens, the client is SOL. It’s really frustrating.





QuelleFromage said:


> Oh no!! I'm so sorry. This happened to me ("we are out of Rouge H chèvre") but I was offered the chance to change skins (it was a massive rush but at least it was offered)....you should be offered another leather or color choice *now*. If you are not, you should be guaranteed a slot in the next "season" and hopefully a production bag meanwhile to make up for it.
> I know it's the champagne problem of all champagne problems but I sympathize, and you're very good to have been chill about it.





MlleBougainvillier said:


> Oh no, I feel with you. That was a lovely choice. How long did it take from you ordering these specs until they told you that your order has been cancelled? Acting not too upset in the moment is good but it could also have been perceived as if you didn’t care that much and thus wouldn’t need a replacement. If you haven’t been offered alternatives I would politely ask your SA and highlight that you were so shocked when you received the news that you couldn’t think clearly and forgot to ask for alternatives.



The SO was placed in October 2021 and I only got back from the store in July 2022 - 10 months of wait, only to be told: Cancelled.

Anyway, I'm trying not to let it affect me too much. Yes I'm upset and gutted - but maybe it's for the best? I was told by my SA that they were trying to figure out, wether it'll be a new slot for the next SO's in October or something else. I have mixed feelings about, but let's wait and see... it was my first time doing a SO so the whole procedure is new to me.

My SIL who did hers around the same time as me, has received it (she did it in a different store - and waited less than 9 months to get it). She was so upset and sympathetic towards me, that she wanted to gift me hers. I was like, there's no way I can accept (even though she did a very beautiful one, MK black epsom, white stitching, ghw and yellow interior).


----------



## Israeli_Flava

heifer said:


> The SO was placed in October 2021 and I only got back from the store in July 2022 - 10 months of wait, only to be told: Cancelled.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying not to let it affect me too much. Yes I'm upset and gutted - but maybe it's for the best? I was told by my SA that they were trying to figure out, wether it'll be a new slot for the next SO's in October or something else. I have mixed feelings about, but let's wait and see... it was my first time doing a SO so the whole procedure is new to me.
> 
> My SIL who did hers around the same time as me, has received it (she did it in a different store - and waited less than 9 months to get it). She was so upset and sympathetic towards me, that she wanted to gift me hers. I was like, there's no way I can accept (even though she did a very beautiful one, MK black epsom, white stitching, ghw and yellow interior).


I'm so sorry this happened to you. I do believe your SM will make it right for you dear.

I'm not so surprised this is happening in all honestly. When the list came out a year ago, I feel like (literally) everyone was picking blue brume, nata and rose sukura combos. I know I would have too. But as others have stated, BB is still being offered so maybe they can get you a standard BB and also SO for next round! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Vonnylxy

So sorry to hear this! Hopefully you’re offered a chance to do another SO 
May I know which store you did your SO from?

The SO was placed in October 2021 and I only got back from the store in July 2022 - 10 months of wait, only to be told: Cancelled.


heifer said:


> Anyway, I'm trying not to let it affect me too much. Yes I'm upset and gutted - but maybe it's for the best? I was told by my SA that they were trying to figure out, wether it'll be a new slot for the next SO's in October or something else. I have mixed feelings about, but let's wait and see... it was my first time doing a SO so the whole procedure is new to me.
> 
> My SIL who did hers around the same time as me, has received it (she did it in a different store - and waited less than 9 months to get it). She was so upset and sympathetic towards me, that she wanted to gift me hers. I was like, there's no way I can accept (even though she did a very beautiful one, MK black epsom, white stitching, ghw and yellow interior).


----------



## mtlbagjunkie

Quick question for you insightful ladies (and gents) : how long after your first SO did you wait before asking your SA for your second one? Thanks in advance!


----------



## blinggirl74

Vonnylxy said:


> So sorry to hear this! Hopefully you’re offered a chance to do another SO
> May I know which store you did your SO from?
> 
> The SO was placed in October 2021 and I only got back from the store in July 2022 - 10 months of wait, only to be told: Cancelled.


Can I ask what your specs were?  I’m sorry to hear this.


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

heifer said:


> The SO was placed in October 2021 and I only got back from the store in July 2022 - 10 months of wait, only to be told: Cancelled.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying not to let it affect me too much. Yes I'm upset and gutted - but maybe it's for the best? I was told by my SA that they were trying to figure out, wether it'll be a new slot for the next SO's in October or something else. I have mixed feelings about, but let's wait and see... it was my first time doing a SO so the whole procedure is new to me.
> 
> My SIL who did hers around the same time as me, has received it (she did it in a different store - and waited less than 9 months to get it). She was so upset and sympathetic towards me, that she wanted to gift me hers. I was like, there's no way I can accept (even though she did a very beautiful one, MK black epsom, white stitching, ghw and yellow interior).


10 months is a long wait only to be told that your order has been cancelled. If I were you I would highlight how much you still like that combination as I mentioned earlier. I think it is not unusual that people get tired of their formerly loved SO combination between order and delivery considering the amount of SO bags available on the reseller market, so you officially not caring that much could be misinterpreted. (No worries I am aware that some SOs are just ordered to make a profit and not to be enjoyed by the person who ordered it).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## heifer

MlleBougainvillier said:


> 10 months is a long wait only to be told that your order has been cancelled. If I were you I would highlight how much you still like that combination as I mentioned earlier. I think it is not unusual that people get tired of their formerly loved SO combination between order and delivery considering the amount of SO bags available on the reseller market, so you officially not caring that much could be misinterpreted. (No worries I am aware that some SOs are just ordered to make a profit and not to be enjoyed by the person who ordered it).


I was actually very happy with my order and would've loved it. I chose the color and leather combinations because I wanted something special, it would've been such a pretty and special bag for me and for the love of god, I cannot buy into that: _we're out of BB chèvre leather, we're sorry and we'll see what else we can do for you _excuse the store gave me. 

You'll probably ask yourself why I say this? Well, because my BFF, placed hers after me and she chose the same color as mine only in Epsom. She got hers confirmed and mine got cancelled. What bothers me, is that my dearest SA lied to me, saying that all orders BB in all leathers for the store were cancelled and that I wasn't the only one affected by this... yet this doesn't align with my friend getting hers confirmed.

As I said, yes I'm upset and gutted, but at the same time it's peanuts compared to real life problems, so I don't want this to affect me too much as it already has. Also, Hermès in my country is changing for the worst, they're putting way too much energy into battling all those resellers that their local and trusted clientele is suffering as a result of this. To this moment, the only thing I'm looking forward is my well deserved holiday at the beach and in September/ October we shall see what my store comes up with, worst comes worst I'll get a regular BB from a reseller online, won't be the same as my SO, but I guess you can't have it all.


----------



## Helventara

heifer said:


> I was actually very happy with my order and would've loved it. I chose the color and leather combinations because I wanted something special, it would've been such a pretty and special bag for me and for the love of god, I cannot buy into that: _we're out of BB chèvre leather, we're sorry and we'll see what else we can do for you _excuse the store gave me.
> 
> You'll probably ask yourself why I say this? Well, because my BFF, placed hers after me and she chose the same color as mine only in Epsom. She got hers confirmed and mine got cancelled. What bothers me, is that my dearest SA lied to me, saying that all orders BB in all leathers for the store were cancelled and that I wasn't the only one affected by this... yet this doesn't align with my friend getting hers confirmed.
> 
> As I said, yes I'm upset and gutted, but at the same time it's peanuts compared to real life problems, so I don't want this to affect me too much as it already has. Also, Hermès in my country is changing for the worst, they're putting way too much energy into battling all those resellers that their local and trusted clientele is suffering as a result of this. To this moment, the only thing I'm looking forward is my well deserved holiday at the beach and in September/ October we shall see what my store comes up with, worst comes worst I'll get a regular BB from a reseller online, won't be the same as my SO, but I guess you can't have it all.


Sorry to hear this. 10 months is a long time to be strung along and the lie left a bad taste.


----------



## foxyqt

Sorry to hear that @heifer  Have you paid a deposit to place your SO? I wonder in this case, if an SO request gets cancelled, what does the store do with the deposit amount? I doubt the client gets refunded :s


----------



## heifer

BVBookshop said:


> Sorry to hear this. 10 months is a long time to be strung along and the lie left a bad taste.


Definitely - but I'm not letting it ruin my mood! 


foxyqt said:


> Sorry to hear that @heifer  Have you paid a deposit to place your SO? I wonder in this case, if an SO request gets cancelled, what does the store do with the deposit amount? I doubt the client gets refunded :s


Luckily no, otherwise I would've been a very very angry costumer...


----------



## A.Ali

heifer said:


> Definitely - but I'm not letting it ruin my mood!
> 
> Luckily no, otherwise I would've been a very very angry costumer...


If this happened to me I would definitely take advantage of the situation and request a special bag as a replacement and forget about the HSS. 

Try to ask for Birkin cargo/ in and out/shadow birkin or even an exotic bag. 

You never know maybe this happened for a reason.


----------



## heifer

A.Ali said:


> If this happened to me I would definitely take advantage of the situation and request a special bag as a replacement and forget about the HSS.
> 
> Try to ask for Birkin cargo/ in and out/shadow birkin or even an exotic bag.
> 
> You never know maybe this happened for a reason.


I will for sure! Maybe something even better comes my way!


----------



## Lynnsluxecloset

heifer said:


> I was informed today that my Special Order was cancelled.
> Apparently they don't have enough Blue Brume Chèvre skins - has this occurred to anyone else? What's the procedure in this case?
> I was very much upset when I was told the news, but acted as if it didn't bother me, because I'm that kind of a person...


I’m so sorry to hear this. I hope the manager or your SA will offer you to place another SO soon. I placed a mauve/blue brume SO in epsom in April. I hope it won’t be canceled


----------



## greencurrytofu

gracecska said:


> Arrived after about 8 months. Gris T chèvre K25 Sellier with PHW, rouge H lining. Beyond thrilled with how it turned out!


My SO arrived after only 6 months (Oct -> April), and it is very similar to gracecska's bag! 
Gris T togo K28 retourné with permabrass hardware, contrast stitching and rouge H lining. I was so nervous about my selections, and I was so pleased to see it in real life. Since receiving it, I've been surprised by how many people comment on the Gris T color.


----------



## louise_elouise

mtlbagjunkie said:


> Quick question for you insightful ladies (and gents) : how long after your first SO did you wait before asking your SA for your second one? Thanks in advance!


Curious about this too. I placed my SO in 2020…I think it may be too soon to ask for another


----------



## Cool Gal

louise_elouise said:


> Curious about this too. I placed my SO in 2020…I think it may be too soon to ask for another


Mention it to your SA that you're interested to place another SO, you never know. I always bring it up every time I meet my SA.
My K25 Ostrich is an SO from someone else's SO. He asked me one time what colors that I like if I were given a chance to place an SO, and I mentioned Grey & Pink. The next month, he surprised me with the one in my profile picture.


----------



## Cool Gal

QuelleFromage said:


> Will *usually* default to tonal (ton sur ton), but the artisan may take creative license.


I remember my SA wrote tonal stitching, but when I got my bag, it turned out contrast stitching. Super happy with it!


----------



## Cool Gal

shermes said:


> My SA has recently mentioned that they will try and get me a slot for my first ever SO and could potentially be my first ever QB if I don’t receive my wish until then…
> 
> How did people go about their first SO, did you play it safe with a verso or go for a multico? I would love the bag to be unique since it’s so special to be offered one but the other part of me just says go for the colour I want and change inside…
> 
> I’d personally love to do a K25 Sellier multico craie and trench but that’s all down to craie and trench being available in Epsom… or what about in a B25 in togo?
> 
> Or a B25 togo craie verso and maybe magnolia inside.. the other thing is the HHS is more visible in a B and that’s the tiny little detailing that I love
> 
> My dream is a black b25 but I feel that’s achievable through a wish.. What do you guys think… I’d appreciate some insight!!


My first SO was K28 Sellier in Trench & Craie multico in Epsom. It's a low contrast bag which I like and I use it a lot. 
I believe Trench is no longer offered in Epsom this year.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Cool Gal said:


> I remember my SA wrote tonal stitching, but when I got my bag, it turned out contrast stitching. Super happy with it!


Yep! it happens. The one time an artisan made a change for me I was actually thrilled - it was a better choice for the bag.


----------



## Lady_S

heifer said:


> The SO was placed in October 2021 and I only got back from the store in July 2022 - 10 months of wait, only to be told: Cancelled.
> 
> Anyway, I'm trying not to let it affect me too much. Yes I'm upset and gutted - but maybe it's for the best? I was told by my SA that they were trying to figure out, wether it'll be a new slot for the next SO's in October or something else. I have mixed feelings about, but let's wait and see... it was my first time doing a SO so the whole procedure is new to me.
> 
> My SIL who did hers around the same time as me, has received it (she did it in a different store - and waited less than 9 months to get it). She was so upset and sympathetic towards me, that she wanted to gift me hers. I was like, there's no way I can accept (even though she did a very beautiful one, MK black epsom, white stitching, ghw and yellow interior).


oh no, I ordered a MK in BB chevre too..... may I ask whether it was a MK you ordered as well?


----------



## heifer

Lady_S said:


> oh no, I ordered a MK in BB chevre too..... may I ask whether it was a MK you ordered as well?


Yes indeed.

Perhaps yours isn't cancelled - I suggest reaching out to the store would be ideal!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Lady_S

heifer said:


> Yes indeed.
> 
> Perhaps yours isn't cancelled - I suggest reaching out to the store would be ideal!



Confirmed with H store  they really ran out of bleu brume but I was told they will be sending out colour replacement choices soon for us to choose…. This is so sad i was so looking forward to bleu brume


----------



## heifer

Lady_S said:


> Confirmed with H store  they really ran out of bleu brume but I was told they will be sending out colour replacement choices soon for us to choose…. This is so sad i was so looking forward to bleu brume




I'm really sorry this happened to you too, I was also really looking forward to my Blue Brume.
Let's hope next seasons SO colors will be as good as this year's ones.

I was offered a little something to cheer me up, so I'm content for the moment - it's not a replacement but definitely a little something I did not expect.. so I'm grateful for that.


----------



## carrie8

heifer said:


> I'm really sorry this happened to you too, I was also really looking forward to my Blue Brume.
> Let's hope next seasons SO colors will be as good as this year's ones.
> 
> I was offered a little something to cheer me up, so I'm content for the moment - it's not a replacement but definitely a little something I did not expect.. so I'm grateful for that.


Oh, do tell
Don't leave us hanging


----------



## heifer

carrie8 said:


> Oh, do tell
> Don't leave us hanging



let's just say it's a gorgeous colorful C18 in alligator. 
Pictures will follow soon


----------



## louise_elouise

Lady_S said:


> Confirmed with H store  they really ran out of bleu brume but I was told they will be sending out colour replacement choices soon for us to choose…. This is so sad i was so looking forward to bleu brume


Oh gosh. While I do sympathise (honestly talking about playing with your feelings) I think this means we may have the new SO colour offers soon!!


----------



## Heatherjane

Hi all- sorry for the basic question- but when you do a two color exterior bag, must the second color of the sangles and handle come from the short list of linings colors? And does that mean the linings colors come in all the leather types then as they will be used on the exterior of the bag for 2 color exterior bags?

Thanks! ☺️


----------



## acrowcounted

Heatherjane said:


> Hi all- sorry for the basic question- but when you do a two color exterior bag, must the second color of the sangles and handle come from the short list of linings colors? And does that mean the linings colors come in all the leather types then as they will be used on the exterior of the bag for 2 color exterior bags?
> 
> Thanks! ☺️


If you do a multico bag, both colors are selected from the exteriors list. You do not use the interiors list at all. You must select two colors from the same leather type on the exterior list and then select which one is color 1 for the front and back and which is color 2 for the sides and accents.


----------



## Heatherjane

acrowcounted said:


> If you do a multico bag, both colors are selected from the exteriors list. You do not use the interiors list at all. You must select two colors from the same leather type on the exterior list and then select which one is color 1 for the front and back and which is color 2 for the sides and accents.


Thank you!!


----------



## holly_g

I was offered my first SO!!! Does anyone have any experiences with Kelly retourne in Epsom leather, or has is there a thread discussing this combination? I prefer the Epsom colors this year, but I'm wondering if the stiffness of Epsom will defeat the purpose of the retourne construction.


----------



## acrowcounted

holly_g said:


> I was offered my first SO!!! Does anyone have any experiences with Kelly retourne in Epsom leather, or has is there a thread discussing this combination? I prefer the Epsom colors this year, but I'm wondering if the stiffness of Epsom will defeat the purpose of the retourne construction.


Kelly Retourne is no longer available in Epsom leather for SO.
Edited to add- I also believe that the SO season is over and your SA was giving you a heads up that you will be able to submit one in the fall? If so, we do not yet know the upcoming SO menu and you may find a color you like in the leather selections applicable to a kelly Retourne bag. We likely won’t know for a few weeks yet.


----------



## Tartin Tale

It’s august 1!! Probably too early but Does Anyone know the new a la carte colour chart?


holly_g said:


> I was offered my first SO!!! Does anyone have any experiences with Kelly retourne in Epsom leather, or has is there a thread discussing this combination? I prefer the Epsom colors this year, but I'm wondering if the stiffness of Epsom will defeat the purpose of the retourne construction.



Can u share the ala carte colour chart pls?


----------



## carrie8

Tartin Tale said:


> It’s august 1!! Probably too early but Does Anyone know the new a la carte colour chart?
> 
> 
> Can u share the ala carte colour chart pls?


Please read the previous post of acrowcounted.


----------



## holly_g

acrowcounted said:


> Kelly Retourne is no longer available in Epsom leather for SO.
> Edited to add- I also believe that the SO season is over and your SA was giving you a heads up that you will be able to submit one in the fall? If so, we do not yet know the upcoming SO menu and you may find a color you like in the leather selections applicable to a kelly Retourne bag. We likely won’t know for a few weeks yet.


Thanks for clarifying on the leathers!

Huh, I'm relatively new to Hermès and was unaware that there were specific SO seasons. I was told that my request had to be submitted this month though - maybe they had one SO left over?


Tartin Tale said:


> It’s august 1!! Probably too early but Does Anyone know the new a la carte colour chart?
> 
> 
> Can u share the ala carte colour chart pls?


My SA sent me palettes that look just like the ones posted on this thread before, titled "À La Carte Colorama 2022," so if they change every year mine might still be in the previous one?


----------



## acrowcounted

holly_g said:


> Thanks for clarifying on the leathers!
> 
> Huh, I'm relatively new to Hermès and was unaware that there were specific SO seasons. I was told that my request had to be submitted this month though - maybe they had one SO left over?
> 
> My SA sent me palettes that look just like the ones posted on this thread before, titled "À La Carte Colorama 2022," so if they change every year mine might still be in the previous one?


Interesting. Yes, it sounds like you’ll be one of the last for the current season. Usually they close it out in June and new one starts end of august/September. Unless you happen to be in Paris where it’s year round.


----------



## CIT1976

Lady_S said:


> Confirmed with H store  they really ran out of bleu brume but I was told they will be sending out colour replacement choices soon for us to choose…. This is so sad i was so looking forward to bleu brume





Tartin Tale said:


> It’s august 1!! Probably too early but Does Anyone know the new a la carte colour chart?
> 
> 
> Can u share the ala carte colour chart pls?


Waiting to see the new a la carte too!!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Belkesselring

Hello, I would like to ask you guys opinion. Between a kelly 20 in nata with trench in chevre leather, or a kelly 20 in craie with the interior in lime or gris pale in epsom leather, which one would you go for? Also what do you think about contrast stitching in craie in gris perle colour?


----------



## acrowcounted

Belkesselring said:


> Hello, I would like to ask you guys opinion. Between a kelly 20 in nata with trench in chevre leather, or a kelly 20 in craie with the interior in lime or gris pale in epsom leather, which one would you go for? Also what do you think about contrast stitching in craie in gris perle colour?


A couple of comments. I assume you are using the current/expired SO menu for 2021-2022 “colorama 2022”? if so:
Trench is not a Chevre exterior color nor an interior color on the menu so choice #1 is not possible. The rest is just personal preference. These light colors have been very popular this year so you can likely find examples on social media to get a true picture. Good luck deciding.


----------



## Belkesselring

I do not know if it is the 2022 colorama, but it was offered for me the possibility to make it in chevre leather nata and trench... my ideal combo would be craie and trench in epsom, however craie was only available in epsom and trench only available in chevre. i wasn´t initially considering chevre as it has a shinny look that I do not know if I like, and nata as I don´t know how white does it looks


----------



## acrowcounted

Belkesselring said:


> I do not know if it is the 2022 colorama, but it was offered for me the possibility to make it in chevre leather nata and trench... my ideal combo would be craie and trench in epsom, however craie was only available in epsom and trench only available in chevre. i wasn´t initially considering chevre as it has a shinny look that I do not know if I like, and nata as I don´t know how white does it looks


Hmmm did you see the color sheets firsthand and see trench in the chèvre section etc?


----------



## stephanie.faubourg75

I received my SO last week but I don’t know if I really want it. 
15 months of waiting and in the meantime I bought a bag of a similar color from Chanel. Now I regret not having asked for a neutral color because I'm not sure I really wear it (it’s rose azalée). 
What happens if I refuse this SO ? Will I be banned from Hermès, for my next bags ?


----------



## blinggirl74

acrowcounted said:


> Hmmm did you see the color sheets firsthand and see trench in the chèvre section etc?


Sounds like this is one of the first SO for the new season color charts?  would love to see the chèvre offerings  and if trench indeed is being offered in chèvre.


----------



## blinggirl74

i recalled in previous years the new SO charts came out towards mid to end august.


----------



## Nahreen

stephanie.faubourg75 said:


> I received my SO last week but I don’t know if I really want it.
> 15 months of waiting and in the meantime I bought a bag of a similar color from Chanel. Now I regret not having asked for a neutral color because I'm not sure I really wear it (it’s rose azalée).
> What happens if I refuse this SO ? Will I be banned from Hermès, for my next bags ?


I am sure they won`t have a problem selling it to someone else. However, I seriously doubt they would be offering you any bags in the near future (or at all) if you do not buy what you ordered unless they consider you a VVIP. Being offered to do an SO is many H customers dream.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

stephanie.faubourg75 said:


> I received my SO last week but I don’t know if I really want it.
> 15 months of waiting and in the meantime I bought a bag of a similar color from Chanel. Now I regret not having asked for a neutral color because I'm not sure I really wear it (it’s rose azalée).
> What happens if I refuse this SO ? Will I be banned from Hermès, for my next bags ?


I don't know anything as I've yet to be lucky enough to even be offered a regular quota bag, but I would sell the Chanel and keep the special order H if it were me.


----------



## HBfan81

Hello,
A question for those of you who have ever received the opportunity to make a SO bag.
Did your store give you the freedom to make the bag you wanted, or was it just for a specific model? In my case they have offered it to me twice, but only for one model, and it seems strange to me.


----------



## periogirl28

HBfan81 said:


> Hello,
> A question for those of you who have ever received the opportunity to make a SO bag.
> Did your store give you the freedom to make the bag you wanted, or was it just for a specific model? In my case they have offered it to me twice, but only for one model, and it seems strange to me.


Which model?


----------



## Belkesselring

i’m placing an SO for a mini kelly however the different sizes of the straps are taking my sleep off, it could be on 85, 105 or 120 cm… can anyone help me with that? I’m 1,64 cm


----------



## periogirl28

Belkesselring said:


> i’m placing an SO for a mini kelly however the different sizes of the straps are taking my sleep off, it could be on 85, 105 or 120 cm… can anyone help me with that? I’m 1,64 cm


How do you want to wear it. Shoulder or crossbody?


----------



## Belkesselring

both! but I think mainly crossbody... I´ve tried to discover which is the ´´regular`` lenght for mini kelly strap but it is so controverse... some people say its 92, other 97, other 100... so its hard to get a parameter of it


----------



## acrowcounted

Belkesselring said:


> both! but I think mainly crossbody... I´ve tried to discover which is the ´´regular`` lenght for mini kelly strap but it is so controverse... some people say its 92, other 97, other 100... so its hard to get a parameter of it


Go with the slightly longer one (105) for better crossbody. Here is a prior post on the matter and here is discussion on mini Kelly strap lengths specifically. Also no need to stress too much, you can always buy other straps in whatever length.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## periogirl28

Belkesselring said:


> both! but I think mainly crossbody... I´ve tried to discover which is the ´´regular`` lenght for mini kelly strap but it is so controverse... some people say its 92, other 97, other 100... so its hard to get a parameter of it


I would say go for the 105.


----------



## Heatherjane

For b25 retourne multico exterior version I was told there is no option to specify stitching color- is that a new change or perhaps incorrect?


----------



## acrowcounted

Heatherjane said:


> For b25 retourne multico exterior version I was told there is no option to specify stitching color- is that a new change or perhaps incorrect?


Probably incorrect but if you are working with colorama 2023 then it could be a new change. So far we have zero info about the upcoming season.


----------



## Heatherjane

acrowcounted said:


> Probably incorrect but if you are working with colorama 2023 then it could be a new change. So far we have zero info about the upcoming season.


No- working with 2022. Is it definitely false for 2022? Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

Heatherjane said:


> No- working with 2022. Is it definitely false for 2022? Thanks!


Yes, you can definitely pick a thread color for Multico B25 Retourne in the 2022 season.


----------



## Luny_94

HBfan81 said:


> Hello,
> A question for those of you who have ever received the opportunity to make a SO bag.
> Did your store give you the freedom to make the bag you wanted, or was it just for a specific model? In my case they have offered it to me twice, but only for one model, and it seems strange to me.


I can confirm that this can happen: both me and my mum got to place a SO in June and we could only choose between a Birkin retourne, a Kelly sellier or retourne and a mini Kelly. No other options were available ATM…


----------



## attrapereve

Hi all, would like to know for those who had done SO at FSH before, how long does it take roughly? will they notify you by email when its ready? also, do you need to pick up the bag immediately or? thank you!


----------



## acrowcounted

attrapereve said:


> Hi all, would like to know for those who had done SO at FSH before, how long does it take roughly? will they notify you by email when its ready? also, do you need to pick up the bag immediately or? thank you!


There is no telling how long it will take. It doesn’t get any special treatment compared to any other SO placed around the world. Yes, they email you when it arrives and the email gives an expectation for how long you have to collect it. Typically you can contact them and they are reasonable with allowing more time (months) but like all things H, answers change dependent on your relationship with the brand so some people have been given fairly strict non negotiable short windows (a week for example). Always best to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## Tartin Tale

Belkesselring said:


> Hello, I would like to ask you guys opinion. Between a kelly 20 in nata with trench in chevre leather, or a kelly 20 in craie with the interior in lime or gris pale in epsom leather, which one would you go for? Also what do you think about contrast stitching in craie in gris perle colour?


I’d say do the craie with lime interior it’s an extremely usable bag specially in Epsom. Not sure the gris perle stitching on craie will stand out much tbh.
Haven’t seen trench in chèvre available for exterior maybe you’re looking at the new colour chart, in which case please do share it here!


----------



## periogirl28

attrapereve said:


> Hi all, would like to know for those who had done SO at FSH before, how long does it take roughly? will they notify you by email when its ready? also, do you need to pick up the bag immediately or? thank you!


I will only give you my personal experience placing SOs at FSH as my other orders placed in different countries have varied a lot. 
I would say on the whole, average 6 - 9 months, with fastest at 10 weeks and longest almost 2 years. Exotics do seem to take longer. 
You will receive an email with notification that it is ready for collection with details on price, payment options and standard collection interval. Do respond and get any clarification you might need, on whether you can collect it personally or otherwise. 
For collection of an A la Carte, you do not need to apply for a leather appointment online. You can arrange to see your SA if possible or go directly with the email to the leather desk where the next free SA will be asked to meet you and show you the bag. At the moment shipping SOs is unlikely but you can check with Cuir. I would personally prefer to see/ inspect the bag in person and not risk it going missing anyway, besides a visit to FSH is always a pleasure for me. Best wishes!


----------



## attrapereve

periogirl28 said:


> I will only give you my personal experience placing SOs at FSH as my other orders placed in different countries have varied a lot.
> I would say on the whole, average 6 - 9 months, with fastest at 10 weeks and longest almost 2 years. Exotics do seem to take longer.
> You will receive an email with notification that it is ready for collection with details on price, payment options and standard collection interval. Do respond and get any clarification you might need, on whether you can collect it personally or otherwise.
> For collection of an A la Carte, you do not need to apply for a leather appointment online. You can arrange to see your SA if possible or go directly with the email to the leather desk where the next free SA will be asked to meet you and show you the bag. At the moment shipping SOs is unlikely but you can check with Cuir. I would personally prefer to see/ inspect the bag in person and not risk it going missing anyway, besides a visit to FSH is always a pleasure for me. Best wishes!




that's so detailed! thank you!! and wow 10 weeks to 2 years oh man hahah. Im really excited as this is my first SO. well, i guess i can only wait for the follow up email and hoping that it wont take too long


----------



## periogirl28

attrapereve said:


> that's so detailed! thank you!! and wow 10 weeks to 2 years oh man hahah. Im really excited as this is my first SO. well, i guess i can only wait for the follow up email and hoping that it wont take too long


Well everyone starts with their first. My first was long, long ago and Hermes is all about patience but believe me it's worth waiting for. Congrats in advance!


----------



## jd5237

So my SO that ended up not being an SO is finally home after 787 days 

If you may all recall, I placed an SO for a Bleu Nuit HAC 40 with BPHW in the FSH store which was ready for pickup June 2020; because of the pandemic, they were willing to ship it to me in Canada. Initially, I did not know it was missing the HSS and it was only until asking for additional photos of the bag open, I noticed it was not present. 

Initially, they were willing to stamp the bag with the 2021 lucky charms where the HSS would have gone. However, they stopped replying to my emails for an extended period (months). Out of the blue, a department manager followed up and said that they are now able to restamp the back with the HSS and of course, I was elated. Following some back and forth emails and confirming I would like to have it stamped, I was once again left without a response for an extended period with the other colleagues unable to reply to my queries. It was then mentioned that they could not stamp the bag the bag with the HSS anymore and not even the lucky charms as mentioned before; they said that somehow, although being an a la carte order, the bag was not produced as an a la carte bag which resulted in not having an HSS. They also said that they "found" this bag for me in order to have it ready to be delivered quicker. They also said they are no longer able to offer remote purchasing for other items in order to maximize stock in person and that this bag would be the only item they are able to let me purchase remotely and ship to me.

Fast forward to purchasing the bag, I was finally provided an online payment link with a 5 hr expiration period only to have my bank flag the transaction as fraud and lock my card; it certainly didn't help making the transaction at 4am my time. Initially, I thought I entered some information incorrectly so I resubmitted the payment two more times only to find out the link locks out after three attempts before calling the bank. I emailed Hermes and explained to them in order to have the link reactivated and luckily, they responded within half an hour (for the first time). The bank agent then assured me that my card is ready to go only to have it be declined and blocked once again. A second agent said it should be fine once again and they don't understand why the previous one didn't go through. I asked them why this transaction is suspicious and they said they automatically block transactions with this merchant (no they don't). They told me to try it again on the phone live with them only for it to not work only to have the link deactivated once again. This happened another time and thank god it finally went through on the 8th attempt.

After paying, there was correspondence for the couple days immediate and communication would once again cease. No updates, no tracking number, no waybills sent. I only found out yesterday that they sent the parcel out last week from a call to my number linked to my FedEx account stating that they need me to complete the POA document for customs clearance; I wasn't even expecting a parcel from FedEx and then I saw it was a larger item from Paris and I knew what it was. 

Also to note, the freight forwarder they use is the same as the one used by a high end global auction house. While they do specialize in freight and logistics for high valued items, jewelry, art, etc, my experience with them hasn't been the best to say the least. Earlier this year, I purchased some paintings and watches from said auction house and this freight forwarding company did not indicate who would be clearing customs for the items - myself, the courier, or a third party broker both times; as such, FedEx wasn't able to accept and process the POA documents completed from me and the items were stuck in limbo for over three weeks, for items shipped with FedEx First Overnight. 

This time, while they indicated correctly to FedEx and as such, they were able to process the docs right away, the box wasn't packed as well as how they're normally delivered to the stores with foam corners inside protecting the orange box inside and suspending it away from the shipping box; they just placed the orange box inside the shipping box and crumpled some paper inside. The box arrived damaged of course but it's okay. Also, the bag arrived with about a third of the protective stickers on the hardware missing even though I was assured previously they would ensure the stickers would be reapplied and not be peeling since it was peeling on the spindle from the photos. The front pontet that was missing the sticker is noticeably scuffed, similar to how a brushed watch looks after couple years of wearing; the feet are noticeably scuffed.

So after 787 days and 120 emails later with many hiccups along the way, the bag is finally home with me.


----------



## Iffi

jd5237 said:


> So my SO that ended up not being an SO is finally home after 787 days
> 
> If you may all recall, I placed an SO for a Bleu Nuit HAC 40 with BPHW in the FSH store which was ready for pickup June 2020; because of the pandemic, they were willing to ship it to me in Canada. Initially, I did not know it was missing the HSS and it was only until asking for additional photos of the bag open, I noticed it was not present.
> 
> Initially, they were willing to stamp the bag with the 2021 lucky charms where the HSS would have gone. However, they stopped replying to my emails for an extended period (months). Out of the blue, a department manager followed up and said that they are now able to restamp the back with the HSS and of course, I was elated. Following some back and forth emails and confirming I would like to have it stamped, I was once again left without a response for an extended period with the other colleagues unable to reply to my queries. It was then mentioned that they could not stamp the bag the bag with the HSS anymore and not even the lucky charms as mentioned before; they said that somehow, although being an a la carte order, the bag was not produced as an a la carte bag which resulted in not having an HSS. They also said that they "found" this bag for me in order to have it ready to be delivered quicker. They also said they are no longer able to offer remote purchasing for other items in order to maximize stock in person and that this bag would be the only item they are able to let me purchase remotely and ship to me.
> 
> Fast forward to purchasing the bag, I was finally provided an online payment link with a 5 hr expiration period only to have my bank flag the transaction as fraud and lock my card; it certainly didn't help making the transaction at 4am my time. Initially, I thought I entered some information incorrectly so I resubmitted the payment two more times only to find out the link locks out after three attempts before calling the bank. I emailed Hermes and explained to them in order to have the link reactivated and luckily, they responded within half an hour (for the first time). The bank agent then assured me that my card is ready to go only to have it be declined and blocked once again. A second agent said it should be fine once again and they don't understand why the previous one didn't go through. I asked them why this transaction is suspicious and they said they automatically block transactions with this merchant (no they don't). They told me to try it again on the phone live with them only for it to not work only to have the link deactivated once again. This happened another time and thank god it finally went through on the 8th attempt.
> 
> After paying, there was correspondence for the couple days immediate and communication would once again cease. No updates, no tracking number, no waybills sent. I only found out yesterday that they sent the parcel out last week from a call to my number linked to my FedEx account stating that they need me to complete the POA document for customs clearance; I wasn't even expecting a parcel from FedEx and then I saw it was a larger item from Paris and I knew what it was.
> 
> Also to note, the freight forwarder they use is the same as the one used by a high end global auction house. While they do specialize in freight and logistics for high valued items, jewelry, art, etc, my experience with them hasn't been the best to say the least. Earlier this year, I purchased some paintings and watches from said auction house and this freight forwarding company did not indicate who would be clearing customs for the items - myself, the courier, or a third party broker both times; as such, FedEx wasn't able to accept and process the POA documents completed from me and the items were stuck in limbo for over three weeks, for items shipped with FedEx First Overnight.
> 
> This time, while they indicated correctly to FedEx and as such, they were able to process the docs right away, the box wasn't packed as well as how they're normally delivered to the stores with foam corners inside protecting the orange box inside and suspending it away from the shipping box; they just placed the orange box inside the shipping box and crumpled some paper inside. The box arrived damaged of course but it's okay. Also, the bag arrived with about a third of the protective stickers on the hardware missing even though I was assured previously they would ensure the stickers would be reapplied and not be peeling since it was peeling on the spindle from the photos. The front pontet that was missing the sticker is noticeably scuffed, similar to how a brushed watch looks after couple years of wearing; the feet are noticeably scuffed.
> 
> So after 787 days and 120 emails later with many hiccups along the way, the bag is finally home with me.
> 
> View attachment 5586880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586882


This is a wonderful bag in a wonderful color.

And the missing horseshoe thing happened to me in FSH too. It also said that I bag was found for me and so I got it faster. (6 months) But this one didn't have a horseshoe either. Unfortunately!!


----------



## jd5237

Iffi said:


> This is a wonderful bag in a wonderful color.
> 
> And the missing horseshoe thing happened to me in FSH too. It also said that I bag was found for me and so I got it faster. (6 months) But this one didn't have a horseshoe either. Unfortunately!!



Other than the mishaps throughout the past couple of years, it's definitely a beautiful bag and the recovery was unexpected and most definitely generous (I won't reveal it until it actually happens as I don't want to jinx it) albeit presented still in a seemingly stoic and unpersonable manner but it's not surprising and I'm sure there's no ill meaning

It's also interesting how they say they "found" a bag with the specifications I ordered since I have yet to see a non runway HAC in a general run leather in BPHW that's not an SO but who knows

I'm still waiting for them to reply regarding the hardware as it's a little bit disappointing to have scuffed and scratched hardware on a new(ish) bag

I also think these luxury companies should really use this particular freight forwarding logistics company given the numerous poor experiences I've had, each with a different category of item. I'm sure they have plenty of experience handling such items but overall, both packing and logistics on their end have been beyond unsatisfactory. I don't understand why these companies can't just ship the items directly on their own and require a freight forwarder. I won't name the company directly but it shares the same name of a certain high end vehicle brand.

I guess one positive to this ordeal is that with the drop in the euro, I essentially got a 20% discount on the item. I also find it quite entertaining how almost every time they emailed me, they would say "we can only hold onto the bag for 15 days after which we will place the bag for sale to the general public" only to end delaying the purchase to 787 days. 

but I do love the large HAC hardware in a brushed finish; the way it diffuses light is beautiful


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Vonnylxy

acrowcounted said:


> The Horseshoe stamp comes by default on special order bags. There are additional “lucky symbol” stamps that you can choose to add in addition to the horseshoe, or you can stamp initials if you’d like. These are usually done after payment.


Hi @acrowcounted 

Thanks for your reply back then! I just checked my email with Hermes again. I told them about the horseshoe stamp and asked if I could let them know via email that I would like to get it stamped since I agreed to make a decision only on collection point during the appointment. 

They replied “Please note that your stamp request will be managed after the purchase of the bag” 

But you said the horseshoe stamp comes by default. Only the lucky charms is upon payment. 

So I’m not sure their email reply is referring to the horsestamp or lucky charm since they said it will be managed only after purchase of bag.


----------



## Vonnylxy

Hi everyone! 

I’m pretty new to the SO and I just did mine back in May in FSH. I received an email confirmation few weeks later. 

Can I please check if the “gold lining” in the below sentence refers to the color I have chosen for the interior of the bag? As there was no mention of the stitching but I remember opting for something neutral as I did not want a contrast stitching.. so now abit worried if the gold lining here is the thread stitching outside. 



> Birkin Sellier bag, 25 cm, in "Craie" Epsom calfskin with "Gold" lining and pink gold-plated hardware,
Click to expand...


----------



## acrowcounted

Vonnylxy said:


> Hi @acrowcounted
> 
> Thanks for your reply back then! I just checked my email with Hermes again. I told them about the horseshoe stamp and asked if I could let them know via email that I would like to get it stamped since I agreed to make a decision only on collection point during the appointment.
> 
> They replied “Please note that your stamp request will be managed after the purchase of the bag”
> 
> But you said the horseshoe stamp comes by default. Only the lucky charms is upon payment.
> 
> So I’m not sure their email reply is referring to the horsestamp or lucky charm since they said it will be managed only after purchase of bag.


I’m fairly certain there is just communication confusion here. A la Carte bags come with a Horseshoe Stamp. There is no avenue to request for it to not have the horseshoe stamp. The communication from the store is only in regard to the lucky symbols.


----------



## acrowcounted

Vonnylxy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m pretty new to the SO and I just did mine back in May in FSH. I received an email confirmation few weeks later.
> 
> Can I please check if the “gold lining” in the below sentence refers to the color I have chosen for the interior of the bag? As there was no mention of the stitching but I remember opting for something neutral as I did not want a contrast stitching.. so now abit worried if the gold lining here is the thread stitching outside.


Yes, gold is the interior leather color.


----------



## Vonnylxy

acrowcounted said:


> I’m fairly certain there is just communication confusion here. A la Carte bags come with a Horseshoe Stamp. There is no avenue to request for it to not have the horseshoe stamp. The communication from the store is only in regard to the lucky symbols.


I see. Thank you for the clarification


----------



## QuelleFromage

Vonnylxy said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m pretty new to the SO and I just did mine back in May in FSH. I received an email confirmation few weeks later.
> 
> Can I please check if the “gold lining” in the below sentence refers to the color I have chosen for the interior of the bag? As there was no mention of the stitching but I remember opting for something neutral as I did not want a contrast stitching.. so now abit worried if the gold lining here is the thread stitching outside.


Yes, you have ordered a verso B25 with Craie Epsom exterior and Gold interior (which will be chèvre) with rose gold hardware; your stitching will default to tonal 99.9999% (usually I'd say 98% but there isn't really a tonal thread for Gold, so you aren't at risk of an artisan decision to give you contrast stitch).
Sounds like an absolutely gorgeous bag, congrats!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Vonnylxy said:


> I see. Thank you for the clarification


@acrowcounted is (as usual) correct; what they meant when they told you that you could choose stamps when you collect the bag is that _at that point _you can choose initials or the "lucky symbols".  Hermès is discouraging, and in many, maybe most, cases refusing requests to initial or otherwise stamp SOs when they are ordered. SOs DO get refused and H understandably wants to ensure nothing gets messy. Not so many years ago it was different and ordering a monogram in advance was normal and accepted.


----------



## 880

jd5237 said:


> So my SO that ended up not being an SO is finally home after 787 days
> 
> If you may all recall, I placed an SO for a Bleu Nuit HAC 40 with BPHW in the FSH store which was ready for pickup June 2020; because of the pandemic, they were willing to ship it to me in Canada. Initially, I did not know it was missing the HSS and it was only until asking for additional photos of the bag open, I noticed it was not present.
> 
> Initially, they were willing to stamp the bag with the 2021 lucky charms where the HSS would have gone. However, they stopped replying to my emails for an extended period (months). Out of the blue, a department manager followed up and said that they are now able to restamp the back with the HSS and of course, I was elated. Following some back and forth emails and confirming I would like to have it stamped, I was once again left without a response for an extended period with the other colleagues unable to reply to my queries. It was then mentioned that they could not stamp the bag the bag with the HSS anymore and not even the lucky charms as mentioned before; they said that somehow, although being an a la carte order, the bag was not produced as an a la carte bag which resulted in not having an HSS. They also said that they "found" this bag for me in order to have it ready to be delivered quicker. They also said they are no longer able to offer remote purchasing for other items in order to maximize stock in person and that this bag would be the only item they are able to let me purchase remotely and ship to me.
> 
> Fast forward to purchasing the bag, I was finally provided an online payment link with a 5 hr expiration period only to have my bank flag the transaction as fraud and lock my card; it certainly didn't help making the transaction at 4am my time. Initially, I thought I entered some information incorrectly so I resubmitted the payment two more times only to find out the link locks out after three attempts before calling the bank. I emailed Hermes and explained to them in order to have the link reactivated and luckily, they responded within half an hour (for the first time). The bank agent then assured me that my card is ready to go only to have it be declined and blocked once again. A second agent said it should be fine once again and they don't understand why the previous one didn't go through. I asked them why this transaction is suspicious and they said they automatically block transactions with this merchant (no they don't). They told me to try it again on the phone live with them only for it to not work only to have the link deactivated once again. This happened another time and thank god it finally went through on the 8th attempt.
> 
> After paying, there was correspondence for the couple days immediate and communication would once again cease. No updates, no tracking number, no waybills sent. I only found out yesterday that they sent the parcel out last week from a call to my number linked to my FedEx account stating that they need me to complete the POA document for customs clearance; I wasn't even expecting a parcel from FedEx and then I saw it was a larger item from Paris and I knew what it was.
> 
> Also to note, the freight forwarder they use is the same as the one used by a high end global auction house. While they do specialize in freight and logistics for high valued items, jewelry, art, etc, my experience with them hasn't been the best to say the least. Earlier this year, I purchased some paintings and watches from said auction house and this freight forwarding company did not indicate who would be clearing customs for the items - myself, the courier, or a third party broker both times; as such, FedEx wasn't able to accept and process the POA documents completed from me and the items were stuck in limbo for over three weeks, for items shipped with FedEx First Overnight.
> 
> This time, while they indicated correctly to FedEx and as such, they were able to process the docs right away, the box wasn't packed as well as how they're normally delivered to the stores with foam corners inside protecting the orange box inside and suspending it away from the shipping box; they just placed the orange box inside the shipping box and crumpled some paper inside. The box arrived damaged of course but it's okay. Also, the bag arrived with about a third of the protective stickers on the hardware missing even though I was assured previously they would ensure the stickers would be reapplied and not be peeling since it was peeling on the spindle from the photos. The front pontet that was missing the sticker is noticeably scuffed, similar to how a brushed watch looks after couple years of wearing; the feet are noticeably scuffed.
> 
> So after 787 days and 120 emails later with many hiccups along the way, the bag is finally home with me.
> 
> View attachment 5586880
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586881
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586882


Omg , I am so sorry you had to go through all of that, but. . . .this is the most beautiful bag WOW!
i am so happy for you!


----------



## HBfan81

periogirl28 said:


> Which model?


In my case a kelly depeches pouch or a backpack. I was a bit surprised because I thought SO should be for whatever bag I choose. But I really like my SA. I asked her if that is normal and she goes to ask and said is because in some moment I asked for that specifically so they offer exactly that and no other choice.


----------



## acrowcounted

HBfan81 said:


> In my case a kelly depeches pouch or a backpack. I was a bit surprised because I thought SO should be for whatever bag I choose. But I really like my SA. I asked her if that is normal and she goes to ask and said is because in some moment I asked for that specifically so they offer exactly that and no other choice.


That’s very strange. Maybe they are trying to cut off resellers where someone takes advantage of the SO opportunity to build a nata etoupe mini Kelly to flip for 4x. Their SO budget is based on bag prices, so it shouldn’t matter to them what you make unless the price point is extremely different (which is why they limit exotic SOs and specifically offer those as such).


----------



## periogirl28

HBfan81 said:


> In my case a kelly depeches pouch or a backpack. I was a bit surprised because I thought SO should be for whatever bag I choose. But I really like my SA. I asked her if that is normal and she goes to ask and said is because in some moment I asked for that specifically so they offer exactly that and no other choice.


I think your SM is trying to be considerate and specifically offer you the choice of these two designs you seem to have requested as PO? I suspect that placing a varied range of designs for SO is also encouraged as it probably reflects better on the store's own profile with Paris. That last is my speculation but seems to be a feeling I get with certain SMs.


----------



## HBfan81

acrowcounted said:


> That’s very strange. Maybe they are trying to cut off resellers where someone takes advantage of the SO opportunity to build a nata etoupe mini Kelly to flip for 4x. Their SO budget is based on bag prices, so it shouldn’t matter to them what you make unless the price point is extremely different (which is why they limit exotic SOs and specifically offer those as such).


I don’t know. I feel it was strange but same time is my first S.O. And not sure all the process. Also is ok because I was interested on that items and maybe they offer because of that. Just maybe if I could choose I would prefer wait that ones in P.O. and something more harder to get for S.O.


----------



## Vonnylxy

QuelleFromage said:


> Yes, you have ordered a verso B25 with Craie Epsom exterior and Gold interior (which will be chèvre) with rose gold hardware; your stitching will default to tonal 99.9999% (usually I'd say 98% but there isn't really a tonal thread for Gold, so you aren't at risk of an artisan decision to give you contrast stitch).
> Sounds like an absolutely gorgeous bag, congrats!!


Thank you! Can’t wait


----------



## voguekelly711

Well… it finally happened! Got offered the chance to create my first SO!!! I was in complete shock.

Verso Mini Kelly in chèvre, Rose Sakura  exterior, Gris Perle interior & reverse stitching with palladium hardware.

I’m usually a patient person but this will really test my limits! Truly a very special and memorable experience! Can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Bentley1

Thank you, acrowcounted, for directing me to the correct thread for Special Orders.
I read the above SO outline/Q&A, which was so helpful!
I did want to ask a few questions for further clarification, if I may.

Quick backstory: I’m from CA and use a boutique in Vegas as my home store. I’ve been with my SA for about 14 months now & was offered my first quota bag after 9 mths.(B30 Craie rghw)
This past week I inquired via text about Special Orders & just asked her if this is something that I could possibly do at some point. My SA responded with sure if I’m ready she could arrange for me to participate in their next SO at which point she would let me know what is available (colors etc) & what I’d like to do. She also said that if I can “think of it before it happens, it would be easier.” No idea what that means lol
I did text back to try & seek further clarification but didn’t really get a clear response. I must say that my SAs written English can be a bit difficult for me to understand clearly at times & I didn’t want to keep going back & forth via text & take up more of her time. 
She also said that because of the delay their SO event would be open early next year (Jan?). Is that the case for all boutiques?
I guess my question is, is this something that I’d need to go into the boutique to do? Which wouldn’t be a problem but since I’d need to travel to Vegas from CA I was just curious if I’d need to plan for that. Also, are neutral colors typically allowed? My reason for requesting a SO was to try and procure a Kelly (25 or smaller) in a neutral shade or second choice a B25 noir or gold. If it’s only seasonal shades then maybe this may not be the right thing for me to do? I had always assumed we can pick any specs when doing special orders after watching YT videos & such on the process. 
Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## _kiki119_

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you, acrowcounted, for directing me to the correct thread for Special Orders.
> I read the above SO outline/Q&A, which was so helpful!
> I did want to ask a few questions for further clarification, if I may.
> 
> Quick backstory: I’m from CA and use a boutique in Vegas as my home store. I’ve been with my SA for about 14 months now & was offered my first quota bag after 9 mths.(B30 Craie rghw)
> This past week I inquired via text about Special Orders & just asked her if this is something that I could possibly do at some point. My SA responded with sure if I’m ready she could arrange for me to participate in their next SO at which point she would let me know what is available (colors etc) & what I’d like to do. She also said that if I can “think of it before it happens, it would be easier.” No idea what that means lol
> I did text back to try & seek further clarification but didn’t really get a clear response. I must say that my SAs written English can be a bit difficult for me to understand clearly at times & I didn’t want to keep going back & forth via text & take up more of her time.
> She also said that because of the delay their SO event would be open early next year (Jan?). Is that the case for all boutiques?
> I guess my question is, is this something that I’d need to go into the boutique to do? Which wouldn’t be a problem but since I’d need to travel to Vegas from CA I was just curious if I’d need to plan for that. Also, are neutral colors typically allowed? My reason for requesting a SO was to try and procure a Kelly (25 or smaller) in a neutral shade or second choice a B25 noir or gold. If it’s only seasonal shades then maybe this may not be the right thing for me to do? I had always assumed we can pick any specs when doing special orders after watching YT videos & such on the process.
> Thanks so much in advance.


Hi!

My home store is also one of the LV store.  I did my so via text, so you don’t have to travel for it but you just don’t get the in person experience

I think your SA prob can’t give u a definite answer since they will prob nominate you for a SO and SM needs to approve.  Seems like their advise of having idea ahead of time, that seems promising for you to have one! Also wise advise fm them since the whole process of PIcking your SO can be so overwhelming, I’ve changed my mind so many times and end up ordered something totally different fm i initial thought


----------



## Bentley1

_kiki119_ said:


> Hi!
> 
> My home store is also one of the LV store.  I did my so via text, so you don’t have to travel for it but you just don’t get the in person experience
> 
> I think your SA prob can’t give u a definite answer since they will prob nominate you for a SO and SM needs to approve.  Seems like their advise of having idea ahead of time, that seems promising for you to have one! Also wise advise fm them since the whole process of PIcking your SO can be so overwhelming, I’ve changed my mind so many times and end up ordered something totally different fm i initial thought


Hi! 
Thank you so much, that’s very helpful! 
May I ask when you did your SO, just trying to get an idea of the timelines  

That’s great you were able to do it via text since it isn’t easy for us to just pop into the boutique as remote clients. 
So we can change our mind until the order is officially sent to Paris by our boutique I’m assuming lol


----------



## _kiki119_

Bentley1 said:


> Hi!
> Thank you so much, that’s very helpful!
> May I ask when you did your SO, just trying to get an idea of the timelines
> 
> That’s great you were able to do it via text since it isn’t easy for us to just pop into the boutique as remote clients.
> So we can change our mind until the order is officially sent to Paris by our boutique I’m assuming lol


of course! i had the same question when I was offered the SO! I was ready to jump on a plane bc I thought i'd be the same process of picking up QBs haha.

I did mine April 2022, I believe the tail end of the 2022 season! I think 2023 should start soon, so good luck to you! 
I also found it super helpful of running thru SO ideas with SA, since she gave me ideas of which she could potentially offered for me, and what better to be SO (any mini bags really).


----------



## allure244

Has anyone seen the new color chart for SO yet and would be able to share here?


----------



## Notorious Pink

allure244 said:


> Has anyone seen the new color chart for SO yet and would be able to share here?


I’ve been looking for it, but nothing yet!


----------



## allure244

Notorious Pink said:


> I’ve been looking for it, but nothing yet!


Haha yes. Looked on ig too but no success. Looking back at the last few years, I feel like someone is usually kind enough to share the colors in mid to late Aug every year.


----------



## Hautedistrict

Has anyone been offered any special order in other bags, not b/k/c i have read somewhere that you can have a lindy or roulis and even verrou as a special order.


----------



## voguekelly711

Notorious Pink said:


> I’ve been looking for it, but nothing yet!


Wah I should’ve taken a picture of it, but I was so caught up in the moment


----------



## corgimom11

chrisjason94 said:


> Wah I should’ve taken a picture of it, but I was so caught up in the moment


do you recall when you placed yours if it said colorama 2022 or 2023?


----------



## voguekelly711

corgimom11 said:


> do you recall when you placed yours if it said colorama 2022 or 2023?


I believe it was 2023 as the color chart was different from the current one linked.


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

chrisjason94 said:


> I believe it was 2023 as the color chart was different from the current one linked.


Don’t leave us hanging!  Do you remember any other colours that were on the list?


----------



## DoggieBags

Hautedistrict said:


> Has anyone been offered any special order in other bags, not b/k/c i have read somewhere that you can have a lindy or roulis and even verrou as a special order.


There are several non B/K/C bags available for special order. I don’t remember all of them but I know Bolide and Plume are available as special order. I placed a Plume 28 special order a few months ago.


----------



## alll193a

Little question if you have reached your 2 quota bags would you be able to place a SO or will have to wait next year ?


----------



## acrowcounted

alll193a said:


> Little question if you have reached your 2 quota bags would you be able to place a SO or will have to wait next year ?


SOs count toward your annual allotment when you receive the bag and pay for it.


----------



## allure244

Hautedistrict said:


> Has anyone been offered any special order in other bags, not b/k/c i have read somewhere that you can have a lindy or roulis and even verrou as a special order.


Here is a chart showing different bags you can order for SO


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## blinggirl74

acrowcounted said:


> SOs count toward your annual allotment when you receive the bag and pay for it.


Hi everyone,
This community is amazing. Thank you for always being so informative.  i have a question, for those have hit their bag quota limit this year and the SO bag arrived subsequently, did your store give you your SO or is it holding it until next year? seems like they are now holding the SOs for those who reached quota until next year so wanted to see if this is a policy or store by store.


----------



## Hautedistrict

DoggieBags said:


> There are several non B/K/C bags available for special order. I don’t remember all of them but I know Bolide and Plume are available as special order. I placed a Plume 28 special order a few months ago.


Hopefully you will get it soon and please share it with us


----------



## Hautedistrict

T


allure244 said:


> Here is a chart showing different bags you can order for SO
> 
> View attachment 5592546


Thank you so much, im dreaming of a so roulis thats very helpful.


----------



## Tartin Tale

chrisjason94 said:


> Wah I should’ve taken a picture of it, but I was so caught up in the moment


Are there any colours you maybe remember ? Anyones that stood out? Also what did you pick? So exciting!!


----------



## deltalady

Saw this on IG and wanted to share


----------



## GabrielleS

badgersmommy said:


> Not the best photo, but here it is.
> 
> View attachment 5195664


Does anyone have a bag with poix stitching they could post a picture of?

Is it the same as the contrast stitching for a standard bag?


----------



## acrowcounted

GabrielleS said:


> Does anyone have a bag with poix stitching they could post a picture of?
> 
> Is it the same as the contrast stitching for a standard bag?


Which color leather did you order?


----------



## stylemeter

i believe its only for epsom...as I ordered blue brume in chevre and haven't received any cancellation email/message


----------



## GabrielleS

acrowcounted said:


> Which color leather did you order?


I sent you a DM.


----------



## Meta

stylemeter said:


> i believe its only for epsom...as I ordered blue brume in chevre and haven't received any cancellation email/message


Bleu Brume Chevre cancellation was first reported back here. The Epsom cancellation is rather recent. Perhaps you might want to reach out to your SA/SM to confirm.

Also for those who have been asking, the colors and bag styles for 2023 are *EXACTLY* the same as 2022. The _only change_ is removal of Bleu Brume from colors offered.


----------



## voguekelly711

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Don’t leave us hanging!  Do you remember any other colours that were on the list?





Tartin Tale said:


> Are there any colours you maybe remember ? Anyones that stood out? Also what did you pick? So exciting!!



Hi both! Sorry for the late reply / left y'all hanging  I'm trying to remember everything as I was between Framboise or Gris Perle for the interior lining and Rose Sakura Chevre or Mauve Sylvestre Epsom for exterior.

I do not remember seeing Rose Mexico or Nata on the interior palette. But, my memory could be wrong. I do recall Lime as an exterior option somewhere as well as Rouge H for interior.

I did ask my DH to compare the 2022 chart to his memory of the one shown to us and he said it was different too. I'll see if he remembers any specific colors. We were on our second glass of champagne so... tbd. *EDIT ****Looks like the '22 is the same as '23! Sorry for any confusion, folks. *

My SA offered a choice between Kelly Pochette or K20. I actually chose K20 for more everyday use 

Specs:
Verso K20 in chevre with palladium hardware. Rose Sakura exterior, Gris Perle interior. Reverse stitching! I enjoy the idea that only I know which color is on the inside of my bag - like a little secret. My SA is also a proponent of this too. I was between PBHW and PHW, but I love the cool look of PHW against the light RS pink. Plus, all I wear is silver jewelry anyways. Went with the 105cm for crossbody use. No stamps.

I CAN'T WAIT!!! Also, this has now created more dream ideas for SO orders... but I am fortunate enough to have been offered this one and will happily grateful if this is the only one.

But, I did make it all the way back to page 1180 (and still going) of this thread just taking in all the SO beauties and information! @Notorious Pink, I must commend you on your Rose Sakura Kelly photoshop skills!!


----------



## voguekelly711

Meta said:


> Bleu Brume Chevre cancellation was first reported back here. The Epsom cancellation is rather recent. Perhaps you might want to reach out to your SA/SM to confirm.
> 
> Also for those who have been asking, the colors and bag styles for 2023 are *EXACTLY* the same as 2022. The _only change_ is removal of Bleu Brume from colors offered.



Oops!! Not sure why I remember the chart differently then

Probably was a combo of the excitement rush and bubbly. My apologies! Will edit my previous post as such.


----------



## heifer

stylemeter said:


> i believe its only for epsom...as I ordered blue brume in chevre and haven't received any cancellation email/message


Mine was in Blue Brume Chèvre and it got cancelled. I believe the color in all its leather declinations has been taken off the color palette.

I was told that only a couple of new colors were added to the chart like gris asphalt and a bright white, this has yet to be confirmed 100% as I haven't seen them.


----------



## acrowcounted

heifer said:


> Mine was in Blue Brume Chèvre and it got cancelled. I believe the color in all its leather declinations has been taken off the color palette.
> 
> I was told that only a couple of new colors were added to the chart like gris asphalt and a bright white, this has yet to be confirmed 100% as I haven't seen them.


The current intel from the very reliable @Meta is that there are no new additions, only the removal of Brume. Gris Asphalte (epsom and swift) and Blanc (clemence) were already on the 2022 list.


----------



## jbeans

Heading in next week for my SO appt. Hoping to see some kinda light gray (gris Perle or gris mouette) chèvre for a k20 multico *fingers crossed* Will report back!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## allure244

jbeans said:


> Heading in next week for my SO appt. Hoping to see some kinda light gray (gris Perle or gris mouette) chèvre for a k20 multico *fingers crossed* Will report back!


If the colors are the same as last year’s list (minus bleu Brume) then Gris perle chèvre would be available. I have not seen Gris mouette on the SO list for several years. Have fun at ur SO appointment and if u can, please take pics of the latest color/leather options and share with us here.


----------



## grismouette

jacyh said:


> View attachment 5087595
> 
> I went in for my first ever SO appointment today. Kelly 25 Verso. Gris agate in ostrich outside, rose pourpre inside, my initials in akkurat on the clochette, brushed gold hardware and raisin stitching. I can’t wait!!


Very cool combo!

When you do an ostrich verso can you pick any of the regular colors on the SO list for the interior?


----------



## A.Ali

grismouette said:


> Very cool combo!
> 
> When you do an ostrich verso can you pick any of the regular colors on the SO list for the interior?


I believe all verso bags needs to be picked from the list of available options regardless of the type of leather.


----------



## Retroboy

I ordered a Birkin 40 in March and now I’m worried I will not like it at all. I was thinking I should swap the colours around but my SA said it’s too late. I’m also concerned that the Epsom leather will crack on the sides as it’s so stiff  

Any advice? The only example of the bag I could find online was of a softer leather, I think if the blue was the main colour I might of liked it more. I’m worried I’ve made a huge mistake! I hope it looks nicer than the soft leather version


----------



## allanrvj

Retroboy said:


> I ordered a Birkin 40 in March and now I’m worried I will not like it at all. I was thinking I should swap the colours around but my SA said it’s too late. I’m also concerned that the Epsom leather will crack on the sides as it’s so stiff
> 
> Any advice? The only example of the bag I could find online was of a softer leather, I think if the blue was the main colour I might of liked it more. I’m worried I’ve made a huge mistake! I hope it looks nicer than the soft leather version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597170
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597171


I had a HAC 40 in epsom and it did not “crack on the side”. It’s leather, not a biscuit. lol

It softened a little over time so it did not remain stiff as it was when it was brand new, but it still retained its structure.


----------



## Retroboy

allanrvj said:


> I had a HAC 40 in epsom and it did not “crack on the side”. It’s leather, not a biscuit. lol
> 
> It softened a little over time so it did not remain stiff as it was when it was brand new, but it still retained its structure.


I think crack was the wrong word, I meant crease. However thanks for your advise


----------



## allanrvj

Retroboy said:


> I think crack was the wrong word, I meant crease. However thanks for your advise


I don’t remember my HAC creasing on the sides more than necessary. My only concern on that bag was the corner wear because it’s such a huge bag it was bumping into a lot of things no matter how careful I was.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Retroboy said:


> I ordered a Birkin 40 in March and now I’m worried I will not like it at all. I was thinking I should swap the colours around but my SA said it’s too late. I’m also concerned that the Epsom leather will crack on the sides as it’s so stiff
> 
> Any advice? The only example of the bag I could find online was of a softer leather, I think if the blue was the main colour I might of liked it more. I’m worried I’ve made a huge mistake! I hope it looks nicer than the soft leather version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597170
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597171


I have a black bag with blue saphir stitching and lining, so somewhat similar, and it looks good; I think you'll find it's a pretty subtle contrast. As for Epsom, at least it will be light!


----------



## Retroboy

QuelleFromage said:


> I have a black bag with blue saphir stitching and lining, so somewhat similar, and it looks good; I think you'll find it's a pretty subtle contrast. As for Epsom, at least it will be light!


Thanks, do you have a pic of it please


----------



## amdmarques

Does anyone know the process for SO in Europe at the moment? i just got my first QB a couple of weeks ago, and will start a new relationship in my new city (Frankfurt) next week so i'm wondering should i say from the beginning that i'm interested in a SO at some point? or the SAs simply ask whomever regardless of preference? Obviously don't expect anything immediately but also want to show my preferences from the beginning i suppose. Also is it linked to spend amount?


----------



## allanrvj

amdmarques said:


> Does anyone know the process for SO in Europe at the moment? i just got my first QB a couple of weeks ago, and will start a new relationship in my new city (Frankfurt) next week so i'm wondering should i say from the beginning that i'm interested in a SO at some point? or the SAs simply ask whomever regardless of preference? Obviously don't expect anything immediately but also want to show my preferences from the beginning i suppose. Also is it linked to spend amount?


You should ask first if they take a la carte orders (what we call here as SO), because some European stores are not at all equipped to take SO, i.e. they don’t have that box that contains the season’s color samples.


----------



## amdmarques

allanrvj said:


> You should ask first if they take a la carte orders (what we call here as SO), because some European stores are not at all equipped to take SO, i.e. they don’t have that box that contains the season’s color samples.


Ah I see, I would think my previous one wouldn’t be able to (Lisbon is too small) but in Frankfurt I would think is big enough. But thanks so much for pointing out. I thought all could cater this option.


----------



## QuelleFromage

amdmarques said:


> Ah I see, I would think my previous one wouldn’t be able to (Lisbon is too small) but in Frankfurt I would think is big enough. But thanks so much for pointing out. I thought all could cater this option.


Frankfurt does have A La Carte slots (so does Lisbon for that matter). And yes, at least in some part, SO offers are usually linked to spend.


----------



## amdmarques

QuelleFromage said:


> Frankfurt does have A La Carte slots (so does Lisbon for that matter). And yes, at least in some part, SO offers are usually linked to spend.


Ah thanks for confirming. I have an appointment with the Frankfurt store on the 5th of September, is still not a leather appointment to place a wishlist as they have no more appointments available for this year. So not sure if is worth mentioning that I would love the SO opportunity at some point. I guess it depends on the SA and how we hit it off. But thanks for replying


----------



## Bentley1

If my SA said via text “if you’re ready to do a SO I can arrange you on the next one & we can go over colors & what you want, etc,” does that mean that I’ve been definitely approved to participate in a SO? Or would I still need to wait for her to ask her SM to consider myself formally approved?  TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

Bentley1 said:


> If my SA said via text “if you’re ready to do a SO I can arrange you on the next one & we can go over colors & what you want, etc,” does that mean that I’ve been definitely approved to participate in a SO? Or would I still need to wait for her to ask her SM to consider myself formally approved?  TIA!


Sounds like she’s asking to submit your name forward to the SM and that she’s pretty confident that they will approve but probably not yet formally approved.


----------



## Bentley1

acrowcounted said:


> Sounds like she’s asking to submit your name forward to the SM and that she’s pretty confident that they will approve but probably not yet formally approved.


Ok! Thanks so much! And so she will let me know once I’ve been formally approved for it i presume? Because she did tell me to think of colors in the meantime & the earlier I can make a decision the better. Thank you again!

Eta: May I ask usually how far in advance we are accepted? She said theirs will be open early next year.


----------



## carrie8

Anyone fancy some biscuits  ?


----------



## _gelato_

allanrvj said:


> You should ask first if they take a la carte orders (what we call here as SO), because some European stores are not at all equipped to take SO, i.e. they don’t have that box that contains the season’s color samples.





QuelleFromage said:


> Frankfurt does have A La Carte slots (so does Lisbon for that matter). And yes, at least in some part, SO offers are usually linked to spend.


Interesting, I didn’t know that some stores don’t offer SOs at all. Is it because of their size? If so, wonder if the Royal Exchange store in London is one that doesn’t do SOs seeing that it is officially ‘the smallest H boutique in the world’?


----------



## allanrvj

_gelato_ said:


> Interesting, I didn’t know that some stores don’t offer SOs at all. Is it because of their size? If so, wonder if the Royal Exchange store in London is one that doesn’t do SOs seeing that it is officially ‘the smallest H boutique in the world’?


I read somewhere it's because the SO box is added to the store's expense and also if the location doesn't have enough clients interested in placing special orders, it doesn't make sense for them to offer it.


----------



## carlinha

carrie8 said:


> Anyone fancy some biscuits  ?
> 
> View attachment 5597374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597375


Very classy!!  Congrats!!!


----------



## DR2014

carrie8 said:


> Anyone fancy some biscuits  ?
> 
> View attachment 5597374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597375


Gorgeous!! What colors are these?


----------



## Possum

carrie8 said:


> Anyone fancy some biscuits  ?
> 
> View attachment 5597374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597375


Love!! Congrats on your beautiful Kelly .. the colour combination is stunning!


----------



## carrie8

Thank you Possum


----------



## carrie8

DR2014 said:


> Gorgeous!! What colors are these?


Craie/ biscuit.


----------



## carrie8

carlinha said:


> Very classy!!  Congrats!!!


Thank you Carlinha


----------



## blinggirl74

carrie8 said:


> Anyone fancy some biscuits  ?
> 
> View attachment 5597374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597375


This is absolutely gorgeous!  How long did she take?


----------



## carrie8

blinggirl74 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous!  How long did she take?


Thank you. 6 months.


----------



## carlinha

carrie8 said:


> Thank you. 6 months.


Wow such a short time!  You must be over the moon!!  I love Craie so much, you did fabulous with your selection.


----------



## carlinha

Just to update everyone who has been waiting for the new color list, I was invited to do a special order yesterday, and the selection shown to me was still the Colorama 2022.  As Meta mentioned, minus Bleu Brume because of the issues they've had with it.  I wonder when they will switch over to Colorama 2023!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## calicocat

carlinha said:


> Just to update everyone who has been waiting for the new color list, I was invited to do a special order yesterday, and the selection shown to me was still the Colorama 2022.  As Meta mentioned, minus Bleu Brume because of the issues they've had with it.  I wonder when they will switch over to Colorama 2023!
> View attachment 5597756
> View attachment 5597757
> View attachment 5597758


Congrats @carlinha and thank you for sharing,


----------



## carlinha

Bentley1 said:


> If my SA said via text “if you’re ready to do a SO I can arrange you on the next one & we can go over colors & what you want, etc,” does that mean that I’ve been definitely approved to participate in a SO? Or would I still need to wait for her to ask her SM to consider myself formally approved?  TIA!


I would think you're pre-approved!!  So exciting, congrats!!!


----------



## carlinha

calicocat said:


> Congrats @carlinha and thank you for sharing,


Thank you!  Anytime!  I get so much information from this forum so I'm returning the favor


----------



## carrie8

carlinha said:


> Wow such a short time!  You must be over the moon!!  I love Craie so much, you did fabulous with your selection.


Thanks  
I was in shock when my SA opened the box. I thought it was a pair of sneakers I had ordered for my husband .


----------



## DR2014

carlinha said:


> Just to update everyone who has been waiting for the new color list, I was invited to do a special order yesterday, and the selection shown to me was still the Colorama 2022.  As Meta mentioned, minus Bleu Brume because of the issues they've had with it.  I wonder when they will switch over to Colorama 2023!
> View attachment 5597756
> View attachment 5597757
> View attachment 5597758


Thanks for posting this, I'm now day dreaming of an SO Bolide in swift....


----------



## blinggirl74

carrie8 said:


> Thank you. 6 months.wowza!


Wowza! thats fast!


----------



## Tartin Tale

Bentley1 said:


> If my SA said via text “if you’re ready to do a SO I can arrange you on the next one & we can go over colors & what you want, etc,” does that mean that I’ve been definitely approved to participate in a SO? Or would I still need to wait for her to ask her SM to consider myself formally approved?  TIA!


Oh waow congratulations!!! Yes you’re definitely approved… when you do go in pls be sure to share the new colour chart with us


----------



## HBfan81

carrie8 said:


> Anyone fancy some biscuits  ?
> 
> View attachment 5597374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597375


Super pretty. Is biscuit with gold? Or what combination?


----------



## carrie8

HBfan81 said:


> Super pretty. Is biscuit with gold? Or what combination?


The colours I chose are Craie/ biscuit with the champagne hardware.


----------



## acrowcounted

Tartin Tale said:


> Oh waow congratulations!!! Yes you’re definitely approved… when you do go in pls be sure to share the new colour chart with us


Colors aren’t changing this time, dear.


----------



## jbeans

carlinha said:


> Just to update everyone who has been waiting for the new color list, I was invited to do a special order yesterday, and the selection shown to me was still the Colorama 2022.  As Meta mentioned, minus Bleu Brume because of the issues they've had with it.  I wonder when they will switch over to Colorama 2023!
> View attachment 5597756
> View attachment 5597757
> View attachment 5597758


Thank you so much for this!  Super helpful to my decision making for my appt next week.  Torn between chèvre and epsom for a MKII, but might just have to go with epsom for the better color choices.


----------



## _kiki119_

Bentley1 said:


> Ok! Thanks so much! And so she will let me know once I’ve been formally approved for it i presume? Because she did tell me to think of colors in the meantime & the earlier I can make a decision the better. Thank you again!
> 
> Eta: May I ask usually how far in advance we are accepted? She said theirs will be open early next year.


i say just start thinking about what you like!
i was in the same boat as you earlier this yr - my SA told me she was working on getting me a SO for 2nd half of the yr, an then within a week and told me SM approved and  let's put in an order haha

this is exciting since I know you've been trying to manage your relationship with you SA


----------



## HBfan81

carrie8 said:


> The colours I chose are Craie/ biscuit with the champagne hardware.


I like it so much your choice.


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

Has anyone placed an exotic SO before? I’m particularly interested in the rules for a touch SO.


----------



## periogirl28

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Has anyone placed an exotic SO before? I’m particularly interested in the rules for a touch SO.


Not sure Hermes is offering Touch for SO, I believe the normal exotic SO options are available, same as Colourama 2021, as per @Meta.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

periogirl28 said:


> Not sure Hermes is offering Touch for SO, I believe the normal exotic SO options are available, same as Colourama 2021, as per @Meta.


According to my SA it is possible. So I was wondering if anyone has done one before


----------



## periogirl28

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> According to my SA it is possible. So I was wondering if anyone has done one before


Ok that is interesting. Thanks for sharing. I meant Colourama 2022. Typo.


----------



## A.Ali

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> According to my SA it is possible. So I was wondering if anyone has done one before


Unless it's a new option for 22-23 season otherwise touch SO was not available in the past years.


----------



## Sa Dy

Just ordered my SO Kelly sellier 25. It was an absolute difficult decision choosing the leather inspite of all the research and inspiration taken from instagram and other reseller websites to choose the right combination. Once I landed at the store the colors for 2022 were given to me and none of the choices I had in mind - gold, malachite, vert amande were even available. Rose gold hardware was not a choice at all though perma brass was available. Only allowed to choose between birkin and kelly and exotic leather was not allowed to be chosen. Had to pay a 50% deposit and I finally selected the verso with graphite outside and briquce inside. My SA suggested I do this version rather than the multicolor version saying its more subtle and he highly recommends that for a bag that's classic. For the multicolor with the limited choices can be a hit or a miss and I am glad I trusted my SA. I am told it will take minimum 10 months.


----------



## periogirl28

It's quite rare that stores take deposits  for SO. I quite agree with your SA's advice on a Verso. The wait begins...


----------



## Muffasa3

I was able to place a SO about six months ago at FSH.  I can’t remember what was said about how you are notified when bag is ready?  I am afraid to miss the email if that is the only way they communicate.  Anyone able to verify means of communication?


----------



## Muffin_Top

Muffasa3 said:


> I was able to place a SO about six months ago at FSH.  I can’t remember what was said about how you are notified when bag is ready?  I am afraid to miss the email if that is the only way they communicate.  Anyone able to verify means of communication?


I received my SO from FSH in April and was only notified by email.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Muffasa3 said:


> I was able to place a SO about six months ago at FSH.  I can’t remember what was said about how you are notified when bag is ready?  I am afraid to miss the email if that is the only way they communicate.  Anyone able to verify means of communication?


Unless you are in touch with a specific SA via text, WhatsApp, WeChat, FB, etc., the email is the main and usually only way of communication. I'd put a filter on your emails if you have that many, or set a reminder to check your spam folder.


----------



## periogirl28

Muffasa3 said:


> I was able to place a SO about six months ago at FSH.  I can’t remember what was said about how you are notified when bag is ready?  I am afraid to miss the email if that is the only way they communicate.  Anyone able to verify means of communication?


All my SO notifications were via email from the Faubourg Cuir department. I would take note of the email you were sent to confirm your SO *placement*, it should be the same.


----------



## iamberrytastic

periogirl28 said:


> It's quite rare that stores take deposits  for SO. I quite agree with your SA's advice on a Verso. The wait begins...


I agree. I don’t care what people say, verso is way better than multico. It’s very tempting to create a multico bag because you kinda want it to scream “special.” However my theory is, it is special to ME and I love the fact that I know how unique it is. I don’t think I would be doing a multico bag ever so other people could tell I have a SO bag.


----------



## Tartin Tale

Sa Dy said:


> Just ordered my SO Kelly sellier 25. It was an absolute difficult decision choosing the leather inspite of all the research and inspiration taken from instagram and other reseller websites to choose the right combination. Once I landed at the store the colors for 2022 were given to me and none of the choices I had in mind - gold, malachite, vert amande were even available. Rose gold hardware was not a choice at all though perma brass was available. Only allowed to choose between birkin and kelly and exotic leather was not allowed to be chosen. Had to pay a 50% deposit and I finally selected the verso with graphite outside and briquce inside. My SA suggested I do this version rather than the multicolor version saying its more subtle and he highly recommends that for a bag that's classic. For the multicolor with the limited choices can be a hit or a miss and I am glad I trusted my SA. I am told it will take minimum 10 months.


Congratulations!!! Yes. In Dubai too you have to pay a 50% deposit when you order your SO. Btw do you have pictures of the new colour chart for us?


----------



## A.Ali

Tartin Tale said:


> Congratulations!!! Yes. In Dubai too you have to pay a 50% deposit when you order your SO. Btw do you have pictures of the new colour chart for us?



It's the same colors from last year minus blue brume in epsom.


----------



## acrowcounted

A.Ali said:


> It's the same colors from last year minus blue brume in epsom.


Same chart as 2022 minus _all_ Bleu Brumes per the chart @carlinha was given.


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Sa Dy said:


> Just ordered my SO Kelly sellier 25. It was an absolute difficult decision choosing the leather inspite of all the research and inspiration taken from instagram and other reseller websites to choose the right combination. Once I landed at the store the colors for 2022 were given to me and none of the choices I had in mind - gold, malachite, vert amande were even available. Rose gold hardware was not a choice at all though perma brass was available. Only allowed to choose between birkin and kelly and exotic leather was not allowed to be chosen. Had to pay a 50% deposit and I finally selected the verso with graphite outside and briquce inside. My SA suggested I do this version rather than the multicolor version saying its more subtle and he highly recommends that for a bag that's classic. For the multicolor with the limited choices can be a hit or a miss and I am glad I trusted my SA. I am told it will take minimum 10 months.


How come no exotic leather?


----------



## I_sts

_gelato_ said:


> Interesting, I didn’t know that some stores don’t offer SOs at all. Is it because of their size? If so, wonder if the Royal Exchange store in London is one that doesn’t do SOs seeing that it is officially ‘the smallest H boutique in the world


 Royal Exchange does SO


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

Goobydoobydoo said:


> How come no exotic leather?


Exotic Leather SOs are much more limited than regular leather SOs and need to be offered intentionally as an invite to specifically place an exotic SO.


----------



## Luny_94

acrowcounted said:


> Exotic Leather SOs are much more limited than regular leather SOs and need to be offered intentionally as an invite to specifically place an exotic SO.


I have to disagree with this: me and my mum were invited to place a SO in April. At first it was only me, but then our SA suggested also my mum should  take the opportunity. We were allowed to choose only between specific models (B - retourne only, K and MK) but there were no restrictions on leathers. In fact, I picked a Clemence B25 and my mum an exotic MK. I’m located in Italy.
HTH  

Edit: hope my experience could clarify how it works in Italy, even if it does not contribute to the “exotic vs non-exotic SO” part


----------



## allanrvj

Luny_94 said:


> I have to disagree with this: me and my mum were invited to place a SO in April. At first it was only me, but then our SA suggested also my mum should  take the opportunity. We were allowed to choose only between specific models (B - retourne only, K and MK) but there were no restrictions on leathers. In fact, I picked a Clemence B25 and my mum an exotic MK. I’m located in Italy.
> HTH


So the fact that you were invited to place an SO that included exotics means that you agree to her point rather than disagree. Because you cannot see from the point of view of someone who was denied to place an exotic SO because they were not invited.


----------



## Luny_94

allanrvj said:


> So the fact that you were invited to place an SO that included exotics means that you agree to her point rather than disagree. Because you cannot see from the point of view of someone who was denied to place an exotic SO because they were not invited.


Good point, sorry I misspoke


----------



## herefortheparty00

acrowcounted said:


> Exotic Leather SOs are much more limited than regular leather SOs and need to be offered intentionally as an invite to specifically place an exotic SO.



I can only speak about my specific experience. I placed a SO in May and there were no restrictions whatsoever. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sa Dy

The SO rules seem to be different across countries. In parts of Asia, only B and K allowed and exotics were not offered at all. The reason mentioned to me was every store was allocated a value budget and if exotics were offered to the client, the entire value would be utilised and lesser number of clients can be given a chance to order a SO. My SA told me just so that an opportunity is given to more number of clients this strategy is being used. It could be different across countries as I paid 50% advance as well.


----------



## acrowcounted

herefortheparty00 said:


> I can only speak about my specific experience. I placed a SO in May and there were no restrictions whatsoever. Hope this helps.


Did you order a bag in exotic leather?

The way it works, unless it has randomly changed this year out of the blue, is that the store is given a SO spending budget, let’s say $100,000 to make the numbers simple. Thus they can order $100,000 worth of bags through the a la carte process. In rough terms, that is either 10 Epsom birkins or 2 croc birkins. Most stores would much rather invite 10 clients to place a SO than 2 clients so when they invite the clients it is under the (unspoken) rule that they cannot make an exotic bag. Ive done five SOs so far and never once has my SA said I couldnt do an exotic….but that’s because I never even considered one. Had I put forward choices that were exotic, I’m sure I would have been corrected. Perhaps some stores play things more on the fly by offering a SO and just deducting whatever the client spends as they go along, not caring if they blow their entire budget in just a few customers but almost all the time it is specifically allocated how much (roughly) a customer is going to spend on their order before they are invited.


----------



## Sa Dy

Tartin Tale said:


> Congratulations!!! Yes. In Dubai too you have to pay a 50% deposit when you order your SO. Btw do you have pictures of the new colour chart for us?


----------



## Sa Dy

Sa Dy said:


> View attachment 5600874


Some of the Epsom neutrals


----------



## A.Ali

acrowcounted said:


> Did you order a bag in exotic leather?
> 
> The way it works, unless it has randomly changed this year out of the blue, is that the store is given a SO spending budget, let’s say $100,000 to make the numbers simple. Thus they can order $100,000 worth of bags through the a la carte process. In rough terms, that is either 10 Epsom birkins or 2 croc birkins. Most stores would much rather invite 10 clients to place a SO than 2 clients so when they invite the clients it is under the (unspoken) rule that they cannot make an exotic bag. Ive done five SOs so far and never once has my SA said I couldnt do an exotic….but that’s because I never even considered one. Had I put forward choices that were exotic, I’m sure I would have been corrected. Perhaps some stores play things more on the fly by offering a SO and just deducting whatever the client spends as they go along, not caring if they blow their entire budget in just a few customers but almost all the time it is specifically allocated how much (roughly) a customer is going to spend on their order before they are invited.


I think what you said is correct. Exotic SO needs to be offered to you separately. I did a SO in FSH this year and asked if I can choose an exotic skin and they said it's not possible to place an exotic order because I was offered a normal skin SO. 

To even make things harder Ostrich SO are also separate from Alligator/Crocodile SO.


----------



## carlinha

acrowcounted said:


> Did you order a bag in exotic leather?
> 
> The way it works, unless it has randomly changed this year out of the blue, is that the store is given a SO spending budget, let’s say $100,000 to make the numbers simple. Thus they can order $100,000 worth of bags through the a la carte process. In rough terms, that is either 10 Epsom birkins or 2 croc birkins. Most stores would much rather invite 10 clients to place a SO than 2 clients so when they invite the clients it is under the (unspoken) rule that they cannot make an exotic bag. Ive done five SOs so far and never once has my SA said I couldnt do an exotic….but that’s because I never even considered one. Had I put forward choices that were exotic, I’m sure I would have been corrected. Perhaps some stores play things more on the fly by offering a SO and just deducting whatever the client spends as they go along, not caring if they blow their entire budget in just a few customers but almost all the time it is specifically allocated how much (roughly) a customer is going to spend on their order before they are invited.


Yes, I would say this is pretty accurate in my personal experience as well.


----------



## _kiki119_

A.Ali said:


> I think what you said is correct. Exotic SO needs to be offered to you separately. I did a SO in FSH this year and asked if I can choose an exotic skin and they said it's not possible to place an exotic order because I was offered a normal skin SO.
> 
> To even make things harder Ostrich SO are also separate from Alligator/Crocodile SO.


this is all interesting info! I did my 1st SO with a US store in April, when SA and I were considering options, she said "How about Ostrich?" I am never an exotic person but I just politely declined, but I didn't know so much other factors to consider here!


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

_kiki119_ said:


> this is all interesting info! I did my 1st SO with a US store in April, when SA and I were considering options, she said "How about Ostrich?" I am never an exotic person but I just politely declined, but I didn't know so much other factors to consider here!


As far as H is concerned, Ostrich is not considered an "exotic" as a part of the SO process.


----------



## periogirl28

Ostrich is no longer considered an exotic leather for SOs because Hermes no longer needs to provide CITES certificates.


----------



## annaria

As we enter this semester of SOs, my wish for every TPFr…


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

annaria said:


> View attachment 5600969
> 
> 
> As we enter this semester of SOs, my wish for every TPFr…


Amen to this!!


----------



## A.Ali

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> As far as H is concerned, Ostrich is not considered an "exotic" as a part of the SO process.


Correct but when it comes to SO it still needs to be offered as an option and even if you are able to place a normal leather SO you are not guaranteed to be able to place one for Ostrich. 

It could be as @acrowcounted mentioned above it is all based on store budget and since Ostrich is twice the price of normal leather they might not offer it to everyone.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

A.Ali said:


> Correct but when it comes to SO it still needs to be offered as an option and even if you are able to place a normal leather SO you are not guaranteed to be able to place one for Ostrich.
> 
> It could be as @acrowcounted mentioned above it is all based on store budget and since Ostrich is twice the price of normal leather they might not offer it to everyone.


It’s another message that varies store to store. I was told “you can do ostrich if you want since it’s not an exotic” so again, folks interested in ostrich obviously double with with your SA when they speak to you about placing an SO. 

As with all things H, folks will be told different things which just means to verify for yourself with your store vs. taking all the personal anecdotes on the forum as H policy.


----------



## jbeans

Just got back from my SO appt, confirming some of the prev intel and eta:
- Colors are the same as last year minus bleu brume
- Regular leather + ostrich were offered as options, but not croc/alligator 
- ETA 8-12 months

Now the waiting begins...


----------



## 3degree

jbeans said:


> Just got back from my SO appt, confirming some of the prev intel and eta:
> - Colors are the same as last year minus bleu brume
> - Regular leather + ostrich were offered as options, but not croc/alligator
> - ETA 8-12 months
> 
> Now the waiting begins...


thanks for the update this is amazing!


----------



## 3degree

has anyone gotten their so from last year. I placed mine late October last year and am getting antsy XD


----------



## Bentley1

jbeans said:


> Just got back from my SO appt, confirming some of the prev intel and eta:
> - Colors are the same as last year minus bleu brume
> - Regular leather + ostrich were offered as options, but not croc/alligator
> - ETA 8-12 months
> 
> Now the waiting begins...


how exciting ! Thank you for the info. 

May I ask were you given options as to which bags you could select from? 
I noticed some were saying they had to pic from certain sizes of K & B for their SO. Tia!


----------



## Leo the Lion

3degree said:


> has anyone gotten their so from last year. I placed mine late October last year and am getting antsy XD


I ordered mine also late October last year and it arrived mid June. My SA was so surprised and expected it around Christmas. It really varies. I hope yours comes soon!!!


----------



## jbeans

Bentley1 said:


> how exciting ! Thank you for the info.
> 
> May I ask were you given options as to which bags you could select from?
> I noticed some were saying they had to pic from certain sizes of K & B for their SO. Tia!


I don't think there were any restrictions on sizes. My SA asked me which style I wanted, I said MK, and he said "I thought that's what you'd do!"


----------



## boboxu

3degree said:


> has anyone gotten their so from last year. I placed mine late October last year and am getting antsy XD


I just got mine, mini kelly after 11 months exactly. What did you order btw? Birkin normally comes faster than Kelly in my experience.


----------



## Bentley1

jbeans said:


> I don't think there were any restrictions on sizes. My SA asked me which style I wanted, I said MK, and he said "I thought that's what you'd do!"


That’s great news! 
Beautiful choice, that’s what I’d choose as well lol  
Thank you for the info!


----------



## Mia2080

3degree said:


> has anyone gotten their so from last year. I placed mine late October last year and am getting antsy XD


I also placed my order last October and I was just informed that it is ready. It took just over 10 months. Hang in there!


----------



## stylemeter

boboxu said:


> I just got mine, mini kelly after 11 months exactly. What did you order btw? Birkin normally comes faster than Kelly in my experience.


That’s true…and chèvre takes even a bit longer


----------



## jbeans

stylemeter said:


> That’s true…and chèvre takes even a bit longer


 oh no, I just ordered my MK in chèvre. Thank you for this tip, helps me set my expectations.


----------



## stylemeter

Both my chèvre special orders took 1 yr 4-5 months


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## jenayb

3degree said:


> has anyone gotten their so from last year. I placed mine late October last year and am getting antsy XD



I placed mine in March of last year I think and am still waiting.. although my SA told me that Ostrich, especially a Kelly, will take a minimum of two years.


----------



## boboxu

stylemeter said:


> Both my chèvre special orders took 1 yr 4-5 months


My first kelly mini took 14 months, the 2nd one took 11 months, both in cherve but the kelly 25 in epsom took….18 months


----------



## _kiki119_

Anyone has done SO in swift? What’s the timeline?


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

jenaywins said:


> I placed mine in March of last year I think and am still waiting.. although my SA told me that Ostrich, especially a Kelly, will take a minimum of two years.


Omg I was planning on doing ostrich mini kelly


----------



## carlinha

My longest SO was a K25 sellier in chevre... it took 2 years 4 months and 4 days.  Not like I was counting or anything


----------



## carlinha

_kiki119_ said:


> Anyone has done SO in swift? What’s the timeline?


I've done an SO in swift Constance and that took about 10.5 months


----------



## miles0920

3degree said:


> has anyone gotten their so from last year. I placed mine late October last year and am getting antsy XD


I received my SO today. Placed mine early December


----------



## miles0920

stylemeter said:


> That’s true…and chèvre takes even a bit longer


My Chevre MK II took 9 months. But I was told that it will take a yr or 2. So I was a bit suprised when I received a text from my SA.


----------



## Julie’s Purse Closet

Both my B25 Ostrich and K25 Sellier Chèvre took exactly 12 months. I’m in Miami.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hi! Yesterday I got my very first SO offer! So excited, yet overwhelmed…
I need help!
I am thinking of 1. K 28 i red with phw and 2. C24 gold with rghw. I don’t have any red bag yet, but B30 and Halzan in gold (amongst other bags and colours as black, vert cypress, rose texas, craie, nata).
Question 1: my store hardly gets anything i red, should I go for the K?
Question 2: which red with which interior colour would you suggest?
Question 3: is a C 24 (hopefully in the new version t.e with just one interior section) with rosegold harder to get and therefore the better choice?
Question 4: which inner colour to gold?
TIA!


----------



## A.Ali

Goobydoobydoo said:


> Omg I was planning on doing ostrich mini kelly


Me and my friend ordered our SO in 2020. I placed mine for ostrich B in October and he placed his order for ostrich K in November. 

My wife's bag arrived this year in February while he is still waiting for his order.


----------



## A.Ali

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! Yesterday I got my very first SO offer! So excited, yet overwhelmed…
> I need help!
> I am thinking of 1. K 28 i red with phw and 2. C24 gold with rghw. I don’t have any red bag yet, but B30 and Halzan in gold (amongst other bags and colours as black, vert cypress, rose texas, craie, nata).
> Question 1: my store hardly gets anything i red, should I go for the K?
> Question 2: which red with which interior colour would you suggest?
> Question 3: is a C 24 (hopefully in the new version t.e with just one interior section) with rosegold harder to get and therefore the better choice?
> Question 4: which inner colour to gold?
> TIA!


I think RGHW can't be ordered on a constance but permabrass is an option. 

For the kelly you need to decide on which leather/style you want and then see what are the red options are. 

Currently the red options are Rouge Casaque for Epsom and Togo. Rogue De Couer for Chevre. 

Brique can be considered a brown with red undertone.


----------



## Meta

Pampelmuse said:


> Question 3: is a C 24 (hopefully in the new version t.e with just one interior section) with rosegold harder to get and therefore the better choice?


Congrats on your offer of SO!   The Constance available for SO is not the Constance I, the single gusset that's recently been reissued. As for rghw for Constance, Hermès only makes selected colors with rghw so if that's the hardware preference, then a SO gurantees that you'll have one in colors you desire, not constricted by H's choosing. Good luck deciding!


A.Ali said:


> I think RGHW can't be ordered on a constance but permabrass is an option.


Rghw is an option for Constance. It's the first bag for SO to offer rghw as an option and continues to be the case.


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

_kiki119_ said:


> Anyone has done SO in swift? What’s the timeline?


My B35 in Swift arrived after 2 years and around 6 months. At one point I thought it will never arrive and it was all just a dream. I think it just shows to never give up despite the many posts here stating their SO arrived within a year or so


----------



## _kiki119_

MlleBougainvillier said:


> My B35 in Swift arrived after 2 years and around 6 months. At one point I thought it will never arrive and it was all just a dream. I think it just shows to never give up despite the many posts here stating their SO arrived within a year or so


You are so patient.  
My so is a KP on swift…. Seems like not a popular choice, so i am afraid that’s gonna take longer


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

@Pampelmuse congrats on your offer, I feel your excitement!! 

I think RGHW in general is a harder HW to find being offered with their bags, so you could take this as your opportunity to do RGHW, especially if you don't have that on any of your bags yet.

Since you don't have a red bag yet, and 2 gold bags, I'm leaning towards a red bag for you!

As far as which red, choose the Kelly style you want - sellier or retourne first... then based on that, narrow down your leather type.  For example, if you choose sellier then you can only do certain leathers.  I would lean towards chèvre over other leathers just because this isn't readily available as a regular offer, but that is personal preference.  So in red, only rouge de couer is available in chèvre. I did my red K25 sellier rouge casaque chèvre with rose Sakura interior, but that is not offered this season... in all honesty, no one will see the interior but you, so choose a color you love!  It will be your pop of surprise whenever you open your bag.

As @Meta mentioned RGHW is available to SO in Constance, it was the first SO style offered in this HW (when you couldn't do B or K with RGHW yet!)

If you choose a gold C24, I would do a fun pop interior color since gold is neutral!  Maybe orange poppy, cactus, malachite, bougainvillier...

Would you do contrast stitch?

Attaching pics of my C24 with RGHW (Bambou swift and Bleu paon interior and stitch)








Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! Yesterday I got my very first SO offer! So excited, yet overwhelmed…
> I need help!
> I am thinking of 1. K 28 i red with phw and 2. C24 gold with rghw. I don’t have any red bag yet, but B30 and Halzan in gold (amongst other bags and colours as black, vert cypress, rose texas, craie, nata).
> Question 1: my store hardly gets anything i red, should I go for the K?
> Question 2: which red with which interior colour would you suggest?
> Question 3: is a C 24 (hopefully in the new version t.e with just one interior section) with rosegold harder to get and therefore the better choice?
> Question 4: which inner colour to gold?
> TIA!


----------



## Muffin_Top

_kiki119_ said:


> Anyone has done SO in swift? What’s the timeline?


I did a B35 in Swift, it took 14 months.
My SA precised that the bigger the bag, the harder is finding a big enough perfect Swift skin.


----------



## Pampelmuse

carlinha said:


> @Pampelmuse congrats on your offer, I feel your excitement!!
> 
> I think RGHW in general is a harder HW to find being offered with their bags, so you could take this as your opportunity to do RGHW, especially if you don't have that on any of your bags yet.
> 
> Since you don't have a red bag yet, and 2 gold bags, I'm leaning towards a red bag for you!
> 
> As far as which red, choose the Kelly style you want - sellier or retourne first... then based on that, narrow down your leather type.  For example, if you choose sellier then you can only do certain leathers.  I would lean towards chèvre over other leathers just because this isn't readily available as a regular offer, but that is personal preference.  So in red, only rouge de couer is available in chèvre. I did my red K25 sellier rouge casaque chèvre with rose Sakura interior, but that is not offered this season... in all honesty, no one will see the interior but you, so choose a color you love!  It will be your pop of surprise whenever you open your bag.
> 
> As @Meta mentioned RGHW is available to SO in Constance, it was the first SO style offered in this HW (when you couldn't do B or K with RGHW yet!)
> 
> If you choose a gold C24, I would do a fun pop interior color since gold is neutral!  Maybe orange poppy, cactus, malachite, bougainvillier...
> 
> Would you do contrast stitch?
> 
> Attaching pics of my C24 with RGHW (Bambou swift and Bleu paon interior and stitch)
> 
> View attachment 5603675
> 
> View attachment 5603676


Thank you very much,Carlinha! Such a beautiful bag! Great advice. Thanks a lot!


----------



## GabrielleS

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! Yesterday I got my very first SO offer! So excited, yet overwhelmed…
> I need help!
> I am thinking of 1. K 28 i red with phw and 2. C24 gold with rghw. I don’t have any red bag yet, but B30 and Halzan in gold (amongst other bags and colours as black, vert cypress, rose texas, craie, nata).
> Question 1: my store hardly gets anything i red, should I go for the K?
> Question 2: which red with which interior colour would you suggest?
> Question 3: is a C 24 (hopefully in the new version t.e with just one interior section) with rosegold harder to get and therefore the better choice?
> Question 4: which inner colour to gold?
> TIA!


I would go for something that has features you can’t otherwise get and that you will love for the long term. Depending on your taste, a colour or leather thats not available or hard to get, a special hardware, change of stitch from the standard, a longer strap if that’s possible and for for you or a lining colour you love that is easy to maintain unless you plan to use an organizer.  Design something you will love and use for the long term.  I can’t wait to hear what you decide.


----------



## _kiki119_

carlinha said:


> @Pampelmuse congrats on your offer, I feel your excitement!!
> 
> I think RGHW in general is a harder HW to find being offered with their bags, so you could take this as your opportunity to do RGHW, especially if you don't have that on any of your bags yet.
> 
> Since you don't have a red bag yet, and 2 gold bags, I'm leaning towards a red bag for you!
> 
> As far as which red, choose the Kelly style you want - sellier or retourne first... then based on that, narrow down your leather type.  For example, if you choose sellier then you can only do certain leathers.  I would lean towards chèvre over other leathers just because this isn't readily available as a regular offer, but that is personal preference.  So in red, only rouge de couer is available in chèvre. I did my red K25 sellier rouge casaque chèvre with rose Sakura interior, but that is not offered this season... in all honesty, no one will see the interior but you, so choose a color you love!  It will be your pop of surprise whenever you open your bag.
> 
> As @Meta mentioned RGHW is available to SO in Constance, it was the first SO style offered in this HW (when you couldn't do B or K with RGHW yet!)
> 
> If you choose a gold C24, I would do a fun pop interior color since gold is neutral!  Maybe orange poppy, cactus, malachite, bougainvillier...
> 
> Would you do contrast stitch?
> 
> Attaching pics of my C24 with RGHW (Bambou swift and Bleu paon interior and stitch)
> 
> View attachment 5603675
> 
> View attachment 5603676


Stunnninnnggh


----------



## papertiger

carlinha said:


> @Pampelmuse congrats on your offer, I feel your excitement!!
> 
> I think RGHW in general is a harder HW to find being offered with their bags, so you could take this as your opportunity to do RGHW, especially if you don't have that on any of your bags yet.
> 
> Since you don't have a red bag yet, and 2 gold bags, I'm leaning towards a red bag for you!
> 
> As far as which red, choose the Kelly style you want - sellier or retourne first... then based on that, narrow down your leather type.  For example, if you choose sellier then you can only do certain leathers.  I would lean towards chèvre over other leathers just because this isn't readily available as a regular offer, but that is personal preference.  So in red, only rouge de couer is available in chèvre. I did my red K25 sellier rouge casaque chèvre with rose Sakura interior, but that is not offered this season... in all honesty, no one will see the interior but you, so choose a color you love!  It will be your pop of surprise whenever you open your bag.
> 
> As @Meta mentioned RGHW is available to SO in Constance, it was the first SO style offered in this HW (when you couldn't do B or K with RGHW yet!)
> 
> If you choose a gold C24, I would do a fun pop interior color since gold is neutral!  Maybe orange poppy, cactus, malachite, bougainvillier...
> 
> Would you do contrast stitch?
> 
> Attaching pics of my C24 with RGHW (Bambou swift and Bleu paon interior and stitch)
> 
> View attachment 5603675
> 
> View attachment 5603676


I know exactly how that looks, I have Bambou and I have BP

Dear Lord, that is one of the most beautiful bags I’ve seen. Normally I am a Bambou + phw fiend, but that is altogether breathtaking, a bag of paradise


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! Yesterday I got my very first SO offer! So excited, yet overwhelmed…
> I need help!
> I am thinking of 1. K 28 i red with phw and 2. C24 gold with rghw. I don’t have any red bag yet, but B30 and Halzan in gold (amongst other bags and colours as black, vert cypress, rose texas, craie, nata).
> Question 1: my store hardly gets anything i red, should I go for the K?
> Question 2: which red with which interior colour would you suggest?
> Question 3: is a C 24 (hopefully in the new version t.e with just one interior section) with rosegold harder to get and therefore the better choice?
> Question 4: which inner colour to gold?
> TIA!


Congratulations !!!
@carlinha has given amazing advice. I would say that I'd choose a Kelly since the Constance is easier to buy retail (and the version you want isn't available for SO). Then sellier or retourne really drives the options you have.

I am personally a big fan of verso bags with contrast stitching. They have a little extra something on the outside (can be bright, can be subtle) but IMO are more wearable than multico. Once you decide on the model you are ordering, you can think about stitching and there are a couple great threads for that


----------



## Pampelmuse

GabrielleS said:


> I would go for something that has features you can’t otherwise get and that you will love for the long term. Depending on your taste, a colour or leather thats not available or hard to get, a special hardware, change of stitch from the standard, a longer strap if that’s possible and for for you or a lining colour you love that is easy to maintain unless you plan to use an organizer.  Design something you will love and use for the long term.  I can’t wait to hear what you decide.


Thank you, GabrielleS! I will definitivly go for a longer strap if it will be a K.


----------



## Pampelmuse

QuelleFromage said:


> Congratulations !!!
> @carlinha has given amazing advice. I would say that I'd choose a Kelly since the Constance is easier to buy retail (and the version you want isn't available for SO). Then sellier or retourne really drives the options you have.
> 
> I am personally a big fan of verso bags with contrast stitching. They have a little extra something on the outside (can be bright, can be subtle) but IMO are more wearable than multico. Once you decide on the model you are ordering, you can think about stitching and there are a couple great threads for that


I think you are right about the C. Thanks for your input, QuelleFrommage!


----------



## carrie8

carlinha said:


> @Pampelmuse congrats on your offer, I feel your excitement!!
> 
> I think RGHW in general is a harder HW to find being offered with their bags, so you could take this as your opportunity to do RGHW, especially if you don't have that on any of your bags yet.
> 
> Since you don't have a red bag yet, and 2 gold bags, I'm leaning towards a red bag for you!
> 
> As far as which red, choose the Kelly style you want - sellier or retourne first... then based on that, narrow down your leather type.  For example, if you choose sellier then you can only do certain leathers.  I would lean towards chèvre over other leathers just because this isn't readily available as a regular offer, but that is personal preference.  So in red, only rouge de couer is available in chèvre. I did my red K25 sellier rouge casaque chèvre with rose Sakura interior, but that is not offered this season... in all honesty, no one will see the interior but you, so choose a color you love!  It will be your pop of surprise whenever you open your bag.
> 
> As @Meta mentioned RGHW is available to SO in Constance, it was the first SO style offered in this HW (when you couldn't do B or K with RGHW yet!)
> 
> If you choose a gold C24, I would do a fun pop interior color since gold is neutral!  Maybe orange poppy, cactus, malachite, bougainvillier...
> 
> Would you do contrast stitch?
> 
> Attaching pics of my C24 with RGHW (Bambou swift and Bleu paon interior and stitch)
> 
> View attachment 5603675
> 
> View attachment 5603676


Just breathtaking  !!!


----------



## Bentley1

Sorry for the newbie question, could someone kindly clarify SO season timeline, please. I read above in the rules that SO season starts late Aug & goes through to May/June. Does this mean that the SO requests can be put in with the SAs during this 9-10 mth period & it would Just depend on each boutique as to when they choose to send in their orders to Paris during this time? 
Just seems like such a big window of time to do SO? Thanks in advance !


----------



## QuelleFromage

Bentley1 said:


> Sorry for the newbie question, could someone kindly clarify SO season timeline, please. I read above in the rules that SO season starts late Aug & goes through to May/June. Does this mean that the SO requests can be put in with the SAs during this 9-10 mth period & it would Just depend on each boutique as to when they choose to send in their orders to Paris during this time?
> Just seems like such a big window of time to do SO? Thanks in advance !


It used to be two seasons, one opening August/September and closing in November/December and one opening March/April and closing May/June. Many stores still do it this way, or split up their SO slots and allocate some in fall and some in spring. So don't be surprised if your store views it differently.

It isn't true that only FSH is year-round; all three Paris stores can allocate SO slots year-round.

This is one of those things where everyone has a different experience because what Paris dictates is filtered through what store managers feel will work in their market AND that is filtered through what SM's and SAs want to say to each client. It's very Hermes


----------



## Bentley1

QuelleFromage said:


> It used to be two seasons, one opening August/September and closing in November/December and one opening March/April and closing May/June. Many stores still do it this way, or split up their SO slots and allocate some in fall and some in spring. So don't be surprised if your store views it differently.
> 
> It isn't true that only FSH is year-round; all three Paris stores can allocate SO slots year-round.
> 
> This is one of those things where everyone has a different experience because what Paris dictates is filtered through what store managers feel will work in their market AND that is filtered through what SM's and SAs want to say to each client. It's very Hermes


Thanks so much for the explanation! 

That makes sense that each boutique uses that time differently. I was told by my SA that their SOs will start being sent early next year to Paris. And that we can go ahead and start our selection process now. Not sure why they have to wait until Jan/Feb to submit the orders but I’m just going with the flow lol thanks again!!


----------



## JeanGranger

How long roughly for a SO K25 Togo to arrived?


----------



## honeystitch

Does anyone know if so can be cancelled? I have one ordered in 2018 but still haven’t received. My sa doesn’t have update.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

honeystitch said:


> Does anyone know if so can be cancelled? I have one ordered in 2018 but still haven’t received. My sa doesn’t have update.


Yes, they can be cancelled by Paris for any or no particular reason. Ask your SA if they still see the order on your account, they won’t be able to give you an “update” but should be able to see it still pending. If it has vanished, it was likely silently cancelled by Paris.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Still confused. Next question: if outside is Togo what leather is the lining made of? Can i choose swift or mysore? And: if I go for ”verso” is the inner colour always in the entire inner part of the bag? I know it sounds strange to ask this question… Lol.
Right now I think of K in bleu saphire outside with capucine inside; or menthe inside. The other version is rouge casaque outside, but I don’t know what to pick for the inside. Mauve pâle? Help!!
If a do ”Line” in bleu saphire which contrast stitching? And for rouge casaque? TIA for any suggestions and pictures.


----------



## acrowcounted

Pampelmuse said:


> Still confused. Next question: if outside is Togo what leather is the lining made of? Can i choose swift or mysore? And: if I go for ”verso” is the inner colour always in the entire inner part of the bag? I know it sounds strange to ask this question… Lol.
> Right now I think of K in bleu saphire outside with capucine inside; or menthe inside. The other version is rouge casaque outside, but I don’t know what to pick for the inside. Mauve pâle? Help!!
> If a do ”Line” in bleu saphire which contrast stitching? And for rouge casaque? TIA for any suggestions and pictures.


The inside is typically chevre but all you need to know is if you are doing a Verso, you pick exterior color from the exteriors list and interior color from the interiors list. If you are doing “line” model, interior color will be the same as whatever you pick for the exterior color (but you MUST change the stitching color from the default stitching color). If you do multico, you ignore the interior colors list and simply pick two colors from the same leather type from the exterior colors list.  I don’t know what you mean by ”entire inner part of the bag” but yes? The entire inside of the bag (for Birkin) and below the inner flap seam for Kelly will be the “interior” color.
Neither menthe nor mauve pale are valid choices for interior colors.


----------



## carlinha

Pampelmuse said:


> Still confused. Next question: if outside is Togo what leather is the lining made of? Can i choose swift or mysore? And: if I go for ”verso” is the inner colour always in the entire inner part of the bag? I know it sounds strange to ask this question… Lol.
> Right now I think of K in bleu saphire outside with capucine inside; or menthe inside. The other version is rouge casaque outside, but I don’t know what to pick for the inside. Mauve pâle? Help!!
> If a do ”Line” in bleu saphire which contrast stitching? And for rouge casaque? TIA for any suggestions and pictures.


I know it's very overwhelming, lots of choices!

As @acrowcounted mentioned, you HAVE to choose from the available color list (currently Colorama 2022 unless you're shown the Colorama 2023 sheet), you're not free to just choose whatever color you want if it's not on the list.

The type of leather they use for the interior is not a choice, they will decide for you and usually use the same leather for a regular bag (chevre for B/K, lambskin for Constance); you just choose the color if you're doing a verso.

Bleu Saphir and Capucine sound great!

Have you read this article by our own @Notorious Pink ?  I find it spot on and very helpful!








						The 2021 Guide to Hermès Special Orders - PurseBlog
					

The many options for placing a coveted Hermès Special Order and be a little overwhelming.




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## carlinha

_kiki119_ said:


> Stunnninnnggh


Thank you!!


----------



## carlinha

papertiger said:


> I know exactly how that looks, I have Bambou and I have BP
> 
> Dear Lord, that is one of the most beautiful bags I’ve seen. Normally I am a Bambou + phw fiend, but that is altogether breathtaking, a bag of paradise


Thank you so much!!  I love it dearly!!


----------



## carlinha

QuelleFromage said:


> Congratulations !!!
> @carlinha has given amazing advice. I would say that I'd choose a Kelly since the Constance is easier to buy retail (and the version you want isn't available for SO). Then sellier or retourne really drives the options you have.
> 
> I am personally a big fan of verso bags with contrast stitching. They have a little extra something on the outside (can be bright, can be subtle) but IMO are more wearable than multico. Once you decide on the model you are ordering, you can think about stitching and there are a couple great threads for that


I agree, I love contrast stitching with a verso!  That's my favorite!

Multico bags can be tricky and veer to tacky territory quickly, in my humble opinion.  You really have to choose colors that blend well together so that it looks cohesive.


----------



## carlinha

carrie8 said:


> Just breathtaking  !!!


Thank you!


----------



## Pampelmuse

carlinha said:


> I know it's very overwhelming, lots of choices!
> 
> As @acrowcounted mentioned, you HAVE to choose from the available color list (currently Colorama 2022 unless you're shown the Colorama 2023 sheet), you're not free to just choose whatever color you want if it's not on the list.
> 
> The type of leather they use for the interior is not a choice, they will decide for you and usually use the same leather for a regular bag (chevre for B/K, lambskin for Constance); you just choose the color if you're doing a verso.
> 
> Bleu Saphir and Capucine sound great!
> 
> Have you read this article by our own @Notorious Pink ?  I find it spot on and very helpful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 2021 Guide to Hermès Special Orders - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> The many options for placing a coveted Hermès Special Order and be a little overwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Yes, I have read the article by now. So many rules to obey, lol. I will sit down and make a list of variants before I go and order. Thanks a lot, carlinha!


----------



## Pampelmuse

acrowcounted said:


> The inside is typically chevre but all you need to know is if you are doing a Verso, you pick exterior color from the exteriors list and interior color from the interiors list. If you are doing “line” model, interior color will be the same as whatever you pick for the exterior color (but you MUST change the stitching color from the default stitching color). If you do multico, you ignore the interior colors list and simply pick two colors from the same leather type from the exterior colors list.  I don’t know what you mean by ”entire inner part of the bag” but yes? The entire inside of the bag (for Birkin) and below the inner flap seam for Kelly will be the “interior” color.
> Neither menthe nor mauve pale are valid choices for interior colors.


Thanks a lot, arowcounted! I will probably go for a verso. Sounds more fun.  Still thinking of a colour for lining with red outside. This is really hard to decide. I will make a list with several options before I go and order.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pampelmuse said:


> Still confused. Next question: if outside is Togo what leather is the lining made of? Can i choose swift or mysore? And: if I go for ”verso” is the inner colour always in the entire inner part of the bag? I know it sounds strange to ask this question… Lol.
> Right now I think of K in bleu saphire outside with capucine inside; or menthe inside. The other version is rouge casaque outside, but I don’t know what to pick for the inside. Mauve pâle? Help!!
> If a do ”Line” in bleu saphire which contrast stitching? And for rouge casaque? TIA for any suggestions and pictures.



The lining will be chèvre for a K and agneau for a C as @carlinha noted.
Verso lining color in a Birkin goes to the top edge of the bag; in a Kelly it is the same but it does NOT include the flap. This can be very confusing because there ARE verso Kellys that have been released, current and past, where the contrast color is on the inside flap. Just know that SOs do NOT work this way.

Because of this, a verso Kelly lining can really be anything....only you will see it. If you do contrast stitch, then it can be seen on the outside of the bag, but from a distance it will not be that noticeable in a Kelly retourne unless you've done a very strong contrast.

Personally, for a Bleu Saphir bag in Togo (in Togo, Bleu Saphir is like a navy blue, whereas in Chèvre it's quite bright) - I think both Capucine and Menthe are great lining choices. With Menthe, you could do a green stitch outside and it would not be visible except reasonably close up.

There's a great thread on contrast stitching and another on contrast lining that are worth checking out.


----------



## Pampelmuse

QuelleFromage said:


> The lining will be chèvre for a K and agneau for a C as @carlinha noted.
> Verso lining color in a Birkin goes to the top edge of the bag; in a Kelly it is the same but it does NOT include the flap. This can be very confusing because there ARE verso Kellys that have been released, current and past, where the contrast color is on the inside flap. Just know that SOs do NOT work this way.
> 
> Because of this, a verso Kelly lining can really be anything....only you will see it. If you do contrast stitch, then it can be seen on the outside of the bag, but from a distance it will not be that noticeable in a Kelly retourne unless you've done a very strong contrast.
> 
> Personally, for a Bleu Saphir bag in Togo (in Togo, Bleu Saphir is like a navy blue, whereas in Chèvre it's quite bright) - I think both Capucine and Menthe are great lining choices. With Menthe, you could do a green stitch outside and it would not be visible except reasonably close up.
> 
> There's a great thread on contrast stitching and another on contrast lining that are worth checking out.


Dear QuelleFromage, your answer regarding how upp the lining in a contrasting color goes made me feel less stupid   . Thank you very much. I was confused because of the above mentioned exception.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Pampelmuse said:


> Dear QuelleFromage, your answer regarding how upp the lining in a contrasting color goes made me feel less stupid   . Thank you very much. I was confused because of the above mentioned exception.


OMG, it's not a stupid question at all! It comes up whenever someone wants to order a Kelly. To make it even MORE confusing, apparently special order lining colors USED to go up through the flap - this was many years ago, long before I ever did one, but I've seen older SOs where this is the case.

I know it would be way too much complication in the special order process, but I wish we could extend colors to the underside of handles and sangles as in the So Flash Kelly special edition. Maybe someday!

I am trying to figure out my order right now. 90% it's a Kelly 28 retourne. Maybe Gris T Clemence with Framboise lining and similar stitching, but it might be Deep Blue Clemence, in which case I have no idea what I will pair it with. I want a neutral-ish K28 retourne, just have to figure out if it's a dark neutral or a light one. I wish Rouge H was available!


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> OMG, it's not a stupid question at all! It comes up whenever someone wants to order a Kelly. To make it even MORE confusing, apparently special order lining colors USED to go up through the flap - this was many years ago, long before I ever did one, but I've seen older SOs where this is the case.
> 
> I know it would be way too much complication in the special order process, but I wish we could extend colors to the underside of handles and sangles as in the So Flash Kelly special edition. Maybe someday!
> 
> I am trying to figure out my order right now. 90% it's a Kelly 28 retourne. Maybe Gris T Clemence with Framboise lining and similar stitching, but it might be Deep Blue Clemence, in which case I have no idea what I will pair it with. I want a neutral-ish K28 retourne, just have to figure out if it's a dark neutral or a light one. I wish Rouge H was available!


I just want to add my thanks to you too, for all the help you have given, probably without even realizing, to so many people here!

Also, have you ever considered a different red, like rouge piment or rouge casaque, for the k 28 retourne?


----------



## carlinha

Pampelmuse said:


> Dear QuelleFromage, your answer regarding how upp the lining in a contrasting color goes made me feel less stupid   . Thank you very much. I was confused because of the above mentioned exception.


definitely not a stupid question!  i didn't even have any idea what the inner part of the lining in a Kelly would be included!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

QuelleFromage said:


> OMG, it's not a stupid question at all! It comes up whenever someone wants to order a Kelly. To make it even MORE confusing, apparently special order lining colors USED to go up through the flap - this was many years ago, long before I ever did one, but I've seen older SOs where this is the case.
> 
> *I know it would be way too much complication in the special order process, but I wish we could extend colors to the underside of handles and sangles as in the So Flash Kelly special edition. Maybe someday!*
> 
> I am trying to figure out my order right now. 90% it's a Kelly 28 retourne. Maybe Gris T Clemence with Framboise lining and similar stitching, but it might be Deep Blue Clemence, in which case I have no idea what I will pair it with. I want a neutral-ish K28 retourne, just have to figure out if it's a dark neutral or a light one. I wish Rouge H was available!


OMG that would be a fantastic idea!!! 

good luck on your SO!  i am partial to the K28 Gris T with framboise!!!


----------



## carlinha

DR2014 said:


> *I just want to add my thanks to you too, for all the help you have given, probably without even realizing, to so many people here!*
> 
> Also, have you ever considered a different red, like rouge piment or rouge casaque, for the k 28 retourne?


totally agree, @QuelleFromage is and has always been so so helpful to so many on this forum!


----------



## Pampelmuse

DR2014 said:


> I just want to add my thanks to you too, for all the help you have given, probably without even realizing, to so many people here!
> 
> Also, have you ever considered a different red, like rouge piment or rouge casaque, for the k 28 retourne?


Hu! Yes, I have, but feel that I want mioe difference between the colours.


----------



## rachrach1017

After reading all of the comments, 6 months in and still patiently waiting with an anxiety that my SO might get canceled.. last time I saw my SA, she said it won’t be ready until next year possibly … I slumped over the H couch and my DH had to pull me up     Then my SA asked me for the new wishlist for my bday… weeeeeeeee


----------



## Ally ambrosio

Any news about the new SO chart colors  for 2023?


----------



## acrowcounted

Ally ambrosio said:


> Any news about the new SO chart colors  for 2023?


As has been mentioned several times in this thread, the color charts are not being changed from the colorama 2022 of last year (minus the choice of Bleu Brume in any leather due to color bleeding issues).


----------



## alll193a

acrowcounted said:


> As has been mentioned several times in this thread, the color charts are not being changed from the colorama 2022 of last year (minus the choice of Bleu Brume in any leather due to color bleeding issues).


Bleu brume is not only cancel in chèvre every leather ?


----------



## acrowcounted

alll193a said:


> Bleu brume is not only cancel in chèvre every leather ?


Yes, all Bleu brumes (Epsom was the most likely to have the color issue but they removed it in all leathers). See here.


----------



## QuelleFromage

DR2014 said:


> I just want to add my thanks to you too, for all the help you have given, probably without even realizing, to so many people here!
> 
> Also, have you ever considered a different red, like rouge piment or rouge casaque, for the k 28 retourne?


That is so sweet - thank you!! 

I've never been someone who can carry off bright red - I buy it occasionally in an accessory or a lipstick and it just stays in a drawer. But dark red I love  . I have a Rouge H Kelly 28 but it's Box calf and sellier....I'd love to have a retourne in a grained leather. That said, Rouge H in an a la carte order is a toss-up because dye lots really vary. I've used it for interior twice; once (in a noir Togo sellier K) it was a beautiful rich red, the second time (in a noir chèvre Birkin) a brownish burgundy. (Note to self, tell SA I am looking for a Rouge H bag!)


----------



## Ally ambrosio

acrowcounted said:


> As has been mentioned several times in this thread, the color charts are not being changed from the colorama 2022 of last year (minus the choice of Bleu Brume in any leather due to color bleeding issues).


Thank you dear, I can’t keep up with all the comments in this forum I apologize if this news was repeated  more than once.


----------



## 3degree

Leo the Lion said:


> I ordered mine also late October last year and it arrived mid June. My SA was so surprised and expected it around Christmas. It really varies. I hope yours comes soon!!!


thank u!


----------



## 3degree

boboxu said:


> I just got mine, mini kelly after 11 months exactly. What did you order btw? Birkin normally comes faster than Kelly in my experience.


mini kelly as well, in ostrich


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> That is so sweet - thank you!!
> 
> I've never been someone who can carry off bright red - I buy it occasionally in an accessory or a lipstick and it just stays in a drawer. But dark red I love  . I have a Rouge H Kelly 28 but it's Box calf and sellier....I'd love to have a retourne in a grained leather. That said, Rouge H in an a la carte order is a toss-up because dye lots really vary. I've used it for interior twice; once (in a noir Togo sellier K) it was a beautiful rich red, the second time (in a noir chèvre Birkin) a brownish burgundy. (Note to self, tell SA I am looking for a Rouge H bag!)


I love rouge H the most! But I also love a bright red and might try to add one one day. ❤️I’ve seen pics of your K in rouge H box, it’s so gorgeous. I am not sure if my rouge H is from a more brown batch or not - what do you think?


----------



## twgrl

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Has anyone placed an exotic SO before? I’m particularly interested in the rules for a touch SO.


I asked for a touch SO. My SA said no.


----------



## Newtohermes1234

I just got mine after 10 months! Mini Kelly in nata, chevre


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## voguekelly711

Newtohermes1234 said:


> I just got mine after 10 months! Mini Kelly in nata, chevre


Congratulations!! So lovely


----------



## Culoucou

jenaywins said:


> I placed mine in March of last year I think and am still waiting.. although my SA told me that Ostrich, especially a Kelly, will take a minimum of two years.


Oh dear.. I am on the same boat. I placed the order around April 2021, and it was for an ostrich MK. I think it'll arrive 2023...


----------



## herefortheparty00

Newtohermes1234 said:


> I just got mine after 10 months! Mini Kelly in nata, chevre


Pic please!! Congrats on your baby @Newtohermes1234


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

So excited and thankful to get the SO call! Just put in my order for a mini Kelly verso in ostrich gris perle and rouge h. Hopefully I’ll see it in <2 years


----------



## Newtohermes1234

herefortheparty00 said:


> Pic please!! Congrats on your baby @Newtohermes1234


----------



## ArielS

Newtohermes1234 said:


> View attachment 5607043
> 
> 
> Beautiful combo!! Congratulations!!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Been reading this thread for a long time and can finally contribute my own!!!!! 

Just placed my first SO: Kelly Sellier Mini II, chèvre mysore, verso, external noir, internal gris perle, graphite stitching, palladium HW. 

SA said it’s a 10-12 month wait. Truly grateful to get this opportunity. ❤️❤️


----------



## voguekelly711

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Been reading this thread for a long time and can finally contribute my own!!!!!
> 
> Just placed my first SO: Kelly Sellier Mini II, chèvre mysore, verso, external noir, internal gris perle, graphite stitching, palladium HW.
> 
> SA said it’s a 10-12 month wait. Truly grateful to get this opportunity. ❤️❤️


Congratulations!!! So exciting!! Here’s hoping both ours comes sooner than expected


----------



## QuelleFromage

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Been reading this thread for a long time and can finally contribute my own!!!!!
> 
> Just placed my first SO: Kelly Sellier Mini II, chèvre mysore, verso, external noir, internal gris perle, graphite stitching, palladium HW.
> 
> SA said it’s a 10-12 month wait. Truly grateful to get this opportunity. ❤️❤️


Congrats, I have a noir chèvre bag with Graphite stitch and it's a great choice IMO.


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

QuelleFromage said:


> Congrats, I have a noir chèvre bag with Graphite stitch and it's a great choice IMO.


Yes!! I remember seeing this in the thread awhile back and definitely took some inspiration for a really subtle contrast stitch


----------



## MightyBigRed

Newtohermes1234 said:


> View attachment 5607043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607044



Gorgeous, what colour is the interior?


----------



## ellabellaz

Is it just me or are the current multico bags significantly more difficult to style than a verso? I wish we could still have the option of just changing piping color or the previous three color options for multicos…struggling


----------



## faab89

I never thought it would happen, but I have an offer to place a SO!! I’m in a different country from my SA though, so I can’t go to see THE box. 

I want something unique to SO, so I know I want chèvre. I’ve landed on gris tourterelle verso, with vert bosphore interior. Now I’m stuck on if I want it in a b30 with rgh OR k28, brushed gold. And then no idea for the stitching. Halpppp. 

any opinions (especially on the stitching)? Any photos to share? I usually like contrast stitching, but am not sure if it would detract from the elegance of that color.


----------



## QuelleFromage

faab89 said:


> I never thought it would happen, but I have an offer to place a SO!! I’m in a different country from my SA though, so I can’t go to see THE box.
> 
> I want something unique to SO, so I know I want chèvre. I’ve landed on gris tourterelle verso, with vert bosphore interior. Now I’m stuck on if I want it in a b30 with rgh OR k28, brushed gold. And then no idea for the stitching. Halpppp.
> 
> any opinions (especially on the stitching)? Any photos to share? I usually like contrast stitching, but am not sure if it would detract from the elegance of that color.
> 
> View attachment 5608432


If you want a little input....
Gris T in chèvre is beautiful but a bit different than in Togo/Clemence. Chèvre tends to make colors both deeper and brighter. 
If you choose a Kelly, because you are doing chèvre it will have to be a sellier, so contrast stitching will be more visible than it would be in a retourné.
You could do a slight contrast instead of a blue-green stitch that matches the lining. A dark grey could be incredible on Gris T.

I wish I had photos to share, but I haven't yet done Gris T in an SO, although I think I may this season.


----------



## Bentley1

For anyone who has been lucky enough to see these bags/colors irl may I ask your thoughts? 
MK II in Chèvre Rose Sakura & Gris Tourterelle. 
Soft Pinks are the only pop of color I love but if I were to be lucky enough to do a SO I’m not sure If I should go w a neutral MK or something fun & pretty like RS. 
I know I don’t want black or gold Bc I hope to get those shades in K25 one day, so I’d like to do something a bit different for MK. And for HW I’m thinking permabrass? 
Thanks so much for any opinions!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## nashpoo

Bentley1 said:


> For anyone who has been lucky enough to see these bags/colors irl may I ask your thoughts?
> MK II in Chèvre Rose Sakura & Gris Tourterelle.
> Soft Pinks are the only pop of color I love but if I were to be lucky enough to do a SO I’m not sure If I should go w a neutral MK or something fun & pretty like RS.
> I know I don’t want black or gold Bc I hope to get those shades in K25 one day, so I’d like to do something a bit different for MK. And for HW I’m thinking permabrass?
> Thanks so much for any opinions!
> 
> View attachment 5608664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608665


Go for rose sakura! I recently got a chevre rose s Constance and it’s beautiful in person. This shade of pink is neutral to me. Plus the mini k is so tiny i love them in pops of color.


----------



## Bentley1

nashpoo said:


> Go for rose sakura! I recently got a chevre rose s Constance and it’s beautiful in person. This shade of pink is neutral to me. Plus the mini k is so tiny i love them in pops of color.


wow sounds like such a beauty!! 
Oh really, so it’s a nice neutral shade of pink that’s good to know & very helpful. 
While I love pink I steer away from bubble gum type shades, but RS doesn’t look to be in that category at all. 
Since I hope to Get my other Kelly’s in neutral shades some day, it would be nice to have one in a pretty “pop shade.” 
Thanks so much for your advice I appreciate it !


----------



## ellabellaz

Is craie stitching usually in craie thread or is it in fact naturel? Asking as it doesn’t appear that craie thread is available for SO and I am not a fan of contrast stitching


----------



## BirkinBish

ellabellaz said:


> Is craie stitching usually in craie thread or is it in fact naturel? Asking as it doesn’t appear that craie thread is available for SO and I am not a fan of contrast stitching


I did a multico bag with craie. Unless you want contrast stitching you won’t have to pick a color from the thread selection. I just went for each colors usual thread. The other options were to reverse the thread colors or to pick something from the available thread selection.


----------



## ellabellaz

BirkinBish said:


> I did a multico bag with craie. Unless you want contrast stitching you won’t have to pick a color from the thread selection. I just went for each colors usual thread. The other options were to reverse the thread colors or to pick something from the available thread selection.


Ah, thank you so much for clarifying this!


----------



## voguekelly711

Bentley1 said:


> For anyone who has been lucky enough to see these bags/colors irl may I ask your thoughts?
> MK II in Chèvre Rose Sakura & Gris Tourterelle.
> Soft Pinks are the only pop of color I love but if I were to be lucky enough to do a SO I’m not sure If I should go w a neutral MK or something fun & pretty like RS.
> I know I don’t want black or gold Bc I hope to get those shades in K25 one day, so I’d like to do something a bit different for MK. And for HW I’m thinking permabrass?
> Thanks so much for any opinions!
> 
> View attachment 5608664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608665


For my recent MKII SO, I was comparing the swatch of RS against permabrass or PHW, the PHW matched beautifully imo... Gris Tourterelle sounds lovely. 

Do fun & pretty! Your reasoning is actually mine too - I wanted a fun lil pop for this MK and then get a Gold sellier K25 hopefully next year. My wardrobe is a lot of blues and greys, so a neutral shade of pink like RS made the most sense rather than Mauve Sylvestre.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Hopefully this is helpful to folks considering Gris T. 

Gris T/Craie togo with inverted stitching option and permabrass hardware. Kelly 25. 

Took just a smidge under a year to arrive. 

There’s no filter on this photo and I feel it’s representative of the true colors.


----------



## _kiki119_

wow all these beautiful MKII, makes me FOMO since I placed a KP haha
hopefully I will get another SO sometimes haha


----------



## nashpoo

_kiki119_ said:


> wow all these beautiful MKII, makes me FOMO since I placed a KP haha
> hopefully I will get another SO sometimes haha


LOL same! I ordered a k25 so now I’m like hmmmmm


----------



## voguekelly711

_kiki119_ said:


> wow all these beautiful MKII, makes me FOMO since I placed a KP haha
> hopefully I will get another SO sometimes haha


You will! And then your MK and KP will look gorgeous next to each other


----------



## Bentley1

voguekelly711 said:


> For my recent MKII SO, I was comparing the swatch of RS against permabrass or PHW, the PHW matched beautifully imo... Gris Tourterelle sounds lovely.
> 
> Do fun & pretty! Your reasoning is actually mine too - I wanted a fun lil pop for this MK and then get a Gold sellier K25 hopefully next year. My wardrobe is a lot of blues and greys, so a neutral shade of pink like RS made the most sense rather than Mauve Sylvestre.



Congratulations on your SO, sounds beautiful! 
Agree, while MS is a very pretty color i too wouldn’t be able to use it as easily within my wardrobe as RS. 
Noted on the hw, thank you for your insight! I guess that’s why RS always comes with PHW lol 
What did you go with for your stitching?


----------



## voguekelly711

Bentley1 said:


> Congratulations on your SO, sounds beautiful!
> Agree, while MS is a very pretty color i too wouldn’t be able to use it as easily within my wardrobe as RS.
> Noted on the hw, thank you for your insight! I guess that’s why RS always comes with PHW lol
> What did you go with for your stitching?


the PHW just looks so sleek!! 

I went with contrast stitching... mine's a verso with Gris Perle on the inside. On the advice of my SA & DH, the contrast is like a little clue to the color on the inside, which I thought was cute and cheeky.


----------



## Bentley1

voguekelly711 said:


> the PHW just looks so sleek!!
> 
> I went with contrast stitching... mine's a verso with Gris Perle on the inside. On the advice of my SA & DH, the contrast is like a little clue to the color on the inside, which I thought was cute and cheeky.


Amazing choice, gris perle is lovely & will look so beautiful as a Verso with your RS exterior & contrast stitching! 
Hopefully you will post pics when your SO arrives 
Totally agree, PHW is very sleek & fresh


----------



## HBfan81

nakedmosher2of3 said:


> Hopefully this is helpful to folks considering Gris T.
> 
> Gris T/Craie togo with inverted stitching option and permabrass hardware. Kelly 25.
> 
> Took just a smidge under a year to arrive.
> 
> There’s no filter on this photo and I feel it’s representative of the true colors.
> 
> View attachment 5608978


Is super pretty!


----------



## channel55555

So did they cancelled all the blue brume so? Did anyone got their blue brume so? My sales hasn’t say anything about the cancellation. I placed my so in March, I’m kinda worry..


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## heifer

channel55555 said:


> So did they cancelled all the blue brume so? Did anyone got their blue brume so? My sales hasn’t say anything about the cancellation. I placed my so in March, I’m kinda worry..



Unfortunately so it appears, all BB have been cancelled.

I was notified a couple of months ago when I visited the store - mine was in chèvre. I have seen though some resellers on IG that were selling some SO's of MK and B25 in the combo BB/RK multico - so perhaps there's hope for some of us?

Do ask your SA again, maybe they're still waiting to receive the final confirmation from Paris of all SO's submitted from your store.


----------



## nana1220

when we receive our spedial order bag, does our spending reset?


----------



## acrowcounted

nanac321 said:


> when we receive our spedial order bag, does our spending reset?


It’s no different than when you purchase any other non special order quota bag.


----------



## HBfan81

acrowcounted said:


> As has been mentioned several times in this thread, the color charts are not being changed from the colorama 2022 of last year (minus the choice of Bleu Brume in any leather due to color bleeding issues).


I have a doubt about this. I received my first invitation to do my SO in July (late 2022 season) and I ended up declining it because although my SA initially showed me the official list of all the colors of 2022, after asking the stock manager they he confirm him several colors already not longer available, including the two that I they liked, and I understood that the reason is they running out of that leather.

So, if there are not going to be new colors for 2023, does it mean that the previously sold-out colors are available again? Or tha certain combinations can be made in theory but then in practice they will be cancelled?


----------



## acrowcounted

HBfan81 said:


> I have a doubt about this. I received my first invitation to do my SO in July (late 2022 season) and I ended up declining it because although my SA initially showed me the official list of all the colors of 2022, after asking the stock manager they he confirm him several colors already not longer available, including the two that I they liked, and I understood that the reason is they running out of that leather.
> 
> So, if there are not going to be new colors for 2023, does it mean that the previously sold-out colors are available again? Or tha certain combinations can be made in theory but then in practice they will be cancelled?


Dozens of people have already shared here and on other social media channels that they have placed a SO this month, the colors were not updated, and Bleu brume was the only one removed (with pictures also to support this). This is the first I’m hearing anywhere of additional colors not being allowed. I would be interested to hear which colors you are referring to. Also, your store seems to have weird rules that most other stores don’t, like specifying exactly which bag model a client is allowed to SO, so it’s hard to say exactly what’s going on in your case (would love to know the store/region for future reference that things are done differently there). Unfortunately SAs often give bad info either out of ignorance or just unchecked assumptions so in my opinion is it always wise to side with actions vs speech and there always seems to be random rumors (“rose sakura has run out”) that don’t come to fruition when further clients at a different store successfully order and receive it. Also, leather is constantly being ”manufactured” and replenished so even if it were “sold out” in July, that doesnt mean it won’t have been “restocked“ by whenever the artisan sits down to construct the bag several months later. Bleu Brume was removed due to quality in manufacturing issues not stock supply.


----------



## acrowcounted

I_sts said:


> Hi, sorry if it is off topic… what was the problem with Bleu Brume, I just got a bag in chèvre in Bleu Brume, what do I need to look for?








						Blue Brume and stitching?
					

Starting a thread for people to share/discuss interesting factoids (or fallacies) they’ve heard or learned while shopping with Hermès over the years.  I’ll go first:  Gold, Étoupe and Blue Jean are the only colors that use white contrast stitching instead of tonal switching (excluding SO’s) The...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## HBfan81

acrowcounted said:


> Dozens of people have already shared here and on other social media channels that they have placed a SO this month, the colors were not updated, and Bleu brume was the only one removed (with pictures also to support this). This is the first I’m hearing anywhere of additional colors not being allowed. I would be interested to hear which colors you are referring to. Also, your store seems to have weird rules that most other stores don’t, like specifying exactly which bag model a client is allowed to SO, so it’s hard to say exactly what’s going on in your case (would love to know the store/region for future reference that things are done differently there). Unfortunately SAs often give bad info either out of ignorance or just unchecked assumptions so in my opinion is it always wise to side with actions vs speech and there always seems to be random rumors (“rose sakura has run out”) that don’t come to fruition when further clients at a different store successfully order and receive it. Also, leather is constantly being ”manufactured” and replenished so even if it were “sold out” in July, that doesnt mean it won’t have been “restocked“ by whenever the artisan sits down to construct the bag several months later. Bleu Brume was removed due to quality in manufacturing issues not stock supply.


Thanks for your answer. I totally agree. Sorry if I don't express myself well in English, I trust this information from the forum and I only doubt the information they gave me in the store or my interpretation of it. I realized that the SA don't know everything and maybe he try his best but also got wrong information.

I detail a little more my case. My wife and I we are both clients and we had the intention of making an SO If possible (more a dream than real hope). Our SA offered one to us, but not to make any model we choose, but only give few specific choices about the model. In the end we decided that I would order a kelly depeches 36, the men's briefcase, because I've wanted one for a long time but I'm not interested in the more traditional colors.

My SA showed me the papers with the available colors, colorama 2022, and the samples, and we were looking at options. In the end I decided I wanted a two-tone version in togo, with the body either in gris tourtuele, or trench, although I also liked biscuit and pearl grey. For the secondary color I wasn't so sure if it was a dark one or also one of those.

My SA spent a lot of time helping me and he agreed with the choice, but at a certain point he went to ask inside to the stock manager a question and came back with a paper printed with the colors that, according to what they told him, I could choose from among all the colorama, and we assumed it was because some were out of stock. Although on that paper most of the colors Of colors a 2022 were there, 6 or 7 were missing and of the 4 that I liked, only the Biscuit remained. So I considered placing an order with Biscuit and in that case with the Alezan secondary color, but I don't like Alezan so much and I ended up deciding that if that was the only possible combination, I didn't take it, but he to make sure can’t order gris tortuelle because was my fav. And then my SA went inside again to ask and they confirmed that it was not posible.

In the end I rejected SO's offer and maybe it was just because of a mix-up in the store. I'm just feel sa bit sad thinking I lose the chance for a misunderstanding and doubt if I should insist on the store for another chance. That's why I wanted to share my question.
Best


----------



## boboxu

Bentley1 said:


> For anyone who has been lucky enough to see these bags/colors irl may I ask your thoughts?
> MK II in Chèvre Rose Sakura & Gris Tourterelle.
> Soft Pinks are the only pop of color I love but if I were to be lucky enough to do a SO I’m not sure If I should go w a neutral MK or something fun & pretty like RS.
> I know I don’t want black or gold Bc I hope to get those shades in K25 one day, so I’d like to do something a bit different for MK. And for HW I’m thinking permabrass?
> Thanks so much for any opinions!
> 
> View attachment 5608664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608665


I posted pic of my mini kelly HSS bags in ODE thread, there’s gris perle, Sakura and craie if you want to see the colors ☺️
I love Sakura most, mainly because I always love pink colors


----------



## Bentley1

boboxu said:


> I posted pic of my mini kelly HSS bags in ODE thread, there’s gris perle, Sakura and craie if you want to see the colors ☺️
> I love Sakura most, mainly because I always love pink colors


Oh sounds beautiful! Thank you for letting me know; I will go check it out right now!


----------



## ArielS

HBfan81 said:


> Thanks for your answer. I totally agree. Sorry if I don't express myself well in English, I trust this information from the forum and I only doubt the information they gave me in the store or my interpretation of it. I realized that the SA don't know everything and maybe he try his best but also got wrong information.
> 
> I detail a little more my case. My wife and I we are both clients and we had the intention of making an SO If possible (more a dream than real hope). Our SA offered one to us, but not to make any model we choose, but only give few specific choices about the model. In the end we decided that I would order a kelly depeches 36, the men's briefcase, because I've wanted one for a long time but I'm not interested in the more traditional colors.
> 
> My SA showed me the papers with the available colors, colorama 2022, and the samples, and we were looking at options. In the end I decided I wanted a two-tone version in togo, with the body either in gris tourtuele, or trench, although I also liked biscuit and pearl grey. For the secondary color I wasn't so sure if it was a dark one or also one of those.
> 
> My SA spent a lot of time helping me and he agreed with the choice, but at a certain point he went to ask inside to the stock manager a question and came back with a paper printed with the colors that, according to what they told him, I could choose from among all the colorama, and we assumed it was because some were out of stock. Although on that paper most of the colors Of colors a 2022 were there, 6 or 7 were missing and of the 4 that I liked, only the Biscuit remained. So I considered placing an order with Biscuit and in that case with the Alezan secondary color, but I don't like Alezan so much and I ended up deciding that if that was the only possible combination, I didn't take it, but he to make sure can’t order gris tortuelle because was my fav. And then my SA went inside again to ask and they confirmed that it was not posible.
> 
> In the end I rejected SO's offer and maybe it was just because of a mix-up in the store. I'm just feel sa bit sad thinking I lose the chance for a misunderstanding and doubt if I should insist on the store for another chance. That's why I wanted to share my question.
> Best


Sorry to learn you have to reject your SO offer. So you said you didn't like Alezan so much, what about biscuit one colour or contrast interior?


----------



## QuelleFromage

HBfan81 said:


> Thanks for your answer. I totally agree. Sorry if I don't express myself well in English, I trust this information from the forum and I only doubt the information they gave me in the store or my interpretation of it. I realized that the SA don't know everything and maybe he try his best but also got wrong information.
> 
> I detail a little more my case. My wife and I we are both clients and we had the intention of making an SO If possible (more a dream than real hope). Our SA offered one to us, but not to make any model we choose, but only give few specific choices about the model. In the end we decided that I would order a kelly depeches 36, the men's briefcase, because I've wanted one for a long time but I'm not interested in the more traditional colors.
> 
> My SA showed me the papers with the available colors, colorama 2022, and the samples, and we were looking at options. In the end I decided I wanted a two-tone version in togo, with the body either in gris tourtuele, or trench, although I also liked biscuit and pearl grey. For the secondary color I wasn't so sure if it was a dark one or also one of those.
> 
> My SA spent a lot of time helping me and he agreed with the choice, but at a certain point he went to ask inside to the stock manager a question and came back with a paper printed with the colors that, according to what they told him, I could choose from among all the colorama, and we assumed it was because some were out of stock. Although on that paper most of the colors Of colors a 2022 were there, 6 or 7 were missing and of the 4 that I liked, only the Biscuit remained. So I considered placing an order with Biscuit and in that case with the Alezan secondary color, but I don't like Alezan so much and I ended up deciding that if that was the only possible combination, I didn't take it, but he to make sure can’t order gris tortuelle because was my fav. And then my SA went inside again to ask and they confirmed that it was not posible.
> 
> In the end I rejected SO's offer and maybe it was just because of a mix-up in the store. I'm just feel sa bit sad thinking I lose the chance for a misunderstanding and doubt if I should insist on the store for another chance. That's why I wanted to share my question.
> Best


I'm sorry this happened. I would ask for another chance and insist on a clear reason why you're being restricted on model and color. The only guess I can possibly have on the colors is that your store manager may have seen multico orders rejected before (neutral multicos are almost never rejected, but perhaps for this model they are conservative?). 
Clearly you and your wife are excellent clients and you deserve to clearly understand your options.


----------



## HBfan81

ArielS said:


> Sorry to learn you have to reject your SO offer. So you said you didn't like Alezan so much, what about biscuit one colour or contrast interior?


Thanks. The truth is that I was pretty sure I wanted the bicolor option for this item.
In any case, although it was sad to reject the SO, I think I would not have been completely happy if I had finally acquired it in biscuit being not my first option, specially seeing now that there was no reason not to be able to do it in gris tourterelle
Best


----------



## carlinha

HBfan81 said:


> Thanks for your answer. I totally agree. Sorry if I don't express myself well in English, I trust this information from the forum and I only doubt the information they gave me in the store or my interpretation of it. I realized that the SA don't know everything and maybe he try his best but also got wrong information.
> 
> I detail a little more my case. My wife and I we are both clients and we had the intention of making an SO If possible (more a dream than real hope). Our SA offered one to us, but not to make any model we choose, but only give few specific choices about the model. In the end we decided that I would order a kelly depeches 36, the men's briefcase, because I've wanted one for a long time but I'm not interested in the more traditional colors.
> 
> My SA showed me the papers with the available colors, colorama 2022, and the samples, and we were looking at options. In the end I decided I wanted a two-tone version in togo, with the body either in gris tourtuele, or trench, although I also liked biscuit and pearl grey. For the secondary color I wasn't so sure if it was a dark one or also one of those.
> 
> My SA spent a lot of time helping me and he agreed with the choice, but at a certain point he went to ask inside to the stock manager a question and came back with a paper printed with the colors that, according to what they told him, I could choose from among all the colorama, and we assumed it was because some were out of stock. Although on that paper most of the colors Of colors a 2022 were there, 6 or 7 were missing and of the 4 that I liked, only the Biscuit remained. So I considered placing an order with Biscuit and in that case with the Alezan secondary color, but I don't like Alezan so much and I ended up deciding that if that was the only possible combination, I didn't take it, but he to make sure can’t order gris tortuelle because was my fav. And then my SA went inside again to ask and they confirmed that it was not posible.
> 
> In the end I rejected SO's offer and maybe it was just because of a mix-up in the store. I'm just feel sa bit sad thinking I lose the chance for a misunderstanding and doubt if I should insist on the store for another chance. That's why I wanted to share my question.
> Best


I'm so sorry you had this experience .  

I can't speak for all boutiques but I'm wondering if a lot of the SO process is boutique/store manager dependent.

An acquaintance of mine was just offered an SO (in a USA boutique), but was told that for a Kelly Sellier style, she could ONLY choose from the epsom leather color options   We all know this to be incorrect, but her store insists on it, so how is one to argue.


----------



## acrowcounted

carlinha said:


> I'm so sorry you had this experience .
> 
> I can't speak for all boutiques but I'm wondering if a lot of the SO process is boutique/store manager dependent.
> 
> An acquaintance of mine was just offered an SO (in a USA boutique), but was told that for a Kelly Sellier style, she could ONLY choose from the epsom leather color options   We all know this to be incorrect, but her store insists on it, so how is one to argue.


Not sure which size Kelly Sellier this person was requesting but it is true that Epsom is the only choice for size 32+ Kellys.


----------



## carlinha

acrowcounted said:


> Not sure which size Kelly Sellier this person was requesting but it is true that Epsom is the only choice for size 32+ Kellys.


K25 or mini Kelly, sorry, forgot to specify


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## floridamama

So I went in for my special order yesterday knowing exactly what I wanted - Kelly 25 bluet ostrich, tonal stitching, rose Mexico lining, 105 strap. 

When I went to make my selections , my sa and a few nearby all insisted I make it special and don’t do Verso! I was so overwhelmed because the only color maybe was the darker blue ostrich or gris perle and to my eye it made it much more of winter bag or more masculine color combo . So then I played around with other colors but was completely lost.

Long story short my sa said come in next week. Has this happened to anyone else?

I’m not really that brave and don’t have many bags yet where I feel like taking a chance


----------



## nymeria

I don't like giving advice or an opinion to someone who's taste and life I don't know BUT... with that caveat...
It's your bag- no one else's, and you've got to wear, use it and love it. Verso is lovely, and YOU will know of the pop inside. You can always consider a subtlety different color stitching to set off the bluet- could be lovely and not too much.
Make your own choices based on what you will carry and love.


----------



## carrie8

floridamama said:


> So I went in for my special order yesterday knowing exactly what I wanted - Kelly 25 bluet ostrich, tonal stitching, rose Mexico lining, 105 strap.
> 
> When I went to make my selections , my sa and a few nearby all insisted I make it special and don’t do Verso! I was so overwhelmed because the only color maybe was the darker blue ostrich or gris perle and to my eye it made it much more of winter bag or more masculine color combo . So then I played around with other colors but was completely lost.
> 
> Long story short my sa said come in next week. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I’m not really that brave and don’t have many bags yet where I feel like taking a chance


That sounds strange.   It is your money, so your choice. You could look at pics on IG for ideas. Either way don't let anyone push you.  But, hey, that's just my opinion. Good luck .


----------



## acrowcounted

floridamama said:


> So I went in for my special order yesterday knowing exactly what I wanted - Kelly 25 bluet ostrich, tonal stitching, rose Mexico lining, 105 strap.
> 
> When I went to make my selections , my sa and a few nearby all insisted I make it special and don’t do Verso! I was so overwhelmed because the only color maybe was the darker blue ostrich or gris perle and to my eye it made it much more of winter bag or more masculine color combo . So then I played around with other colors but was completely lost.
> 
> Long story short my sa said come in next week. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I’m not really that brave and don’t have many bags yet where I feel like taking a chance


Some SAs get weird like this and want it to be “a really special” unique item. Mine pushed hard for brushed hardware the first time but I maintained that I prefer shiny and everything was fine. Recommend staying  true to yourself and if you need a playful “out” simply joke about how “maybe for my _next_ SO I’ll feel more adventurous”


----------



## nashpoo

floridamama said:


> So I went in for my special order yesterday knowing exactly what I wanted - Kelly 25 bluet ostrich, tonal stitching, rose Mexico lining, 105 strap.
> 
> When I went to make my selections , my sa and a few nearby all insisted I make it special and don’t do Verso! I was so overwhelmed because the only color maybe was the darker blue ostrich or gris perle and to my eye it made it much more of winter bag or more masculine color combo . So then I played around with other colors but was completely lost.
> 
> Long story short my sa said come in next week. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I’m not really that brave and don’t have many bags yet where I feel like taking a chance


i think at the end of the day, it’s going to be your bag so stick to verso if that’s what you want! I was almost influenced by other people telling me to do multico but I’m so glad i didn’t! Maybe do a special hardware option? More subtle but still limited to special orders.


----------



## A.Ali

acrowcounted said:


> Some SAs get weird like this and want it to be “a really special” unique item. Mine pushed hard for brushed hardware the first time but I maintained that I prefer shiny and everything was fine. Recommend staying  true to yourself and if you need a playful “out” simply joke about how “maybe for my _next_ SO I’ll feel more adventurous”


I say only listen to your heart. It's your bag so if it makes you happy then that is what important. 

I just wanted to share my wife's SO with you in case you wanted to see what blue+grey look like. I know Bluet is different but just to give you an idea.


----------



## QuelleFromage

floridamama said:


> So I went in for my special order yesterday knowing exactly what I wanted - Kelly 25 bluet ostrich, tonal stitching, rose Mexico lining, 105 strap.
> 
> When I went to make my selections , my sa and a few nearby all insisted I make it special and don’t do Verso! I was so overwhelmed because the only color maybe was the darker blue ostrich or gris perle and to my eye it made it much more of winter bag or more masculine color combo . So then I played around with other colors but was completely lost.
> 
> Long story short my sa said come in next week. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I’m not really that brave and don’t have many bags yet where I feel like taking a chance


Trust your instincts! Verso bags (JMHO) are easier to wear and match, and the pop of color is special. As @nymeria says, a subtle contrast stitch can be a nice touch and from a short distance you don't notice it.


----------



## floridamama

A.Ali said:


> I say only listen to your heart. It's your bag so if it makes you happy then that is what important.
> 
> I just wanted to share my wife's SO with you in case you wanted to see what blue+grey look like. I know Bluet is different but just to give you an idea.
> View attachment 5612817


This is beautiful!!


----------



## floridamama

QuelleFromage said:


> Trust your instincts! Verso bags (JMHO) are easier to wear and match, and the pop of color is special. As @nymeria says, a subtle contrast stitch can be a nice touch and from a short distance you don't notice it.


I will go with Verso. Thank you everyone for helping me with this. Honestly, I find one color just easier to match as I don’t wear a lot of neutrals where I live. 

I also did not want to ruin any chances for a future special order. So many helpful replies that I’m ready now.


----------



## Pampelmuse

I ordered my first SO today. Not the bravest choice, but something I know will follow me for many years.
K28 , retourné in Togo bleu saphir with the same color for stitching, capucine swift inside. Phw. No extra marks. 105 cm strap.


----------



## pigleto972001

A.Ali said:


> I say only listen to your heart. It's your bag so if it makes you happy then that is what important.
> 
> I just wanted to share my wife's SO with you in case you wanted to see what blue+grey look like. I know Bluet is different but just to give you an idea.
> View attachment 5612817


That is beautiful!!! And I love your niloticus ring. Hope to get one too. 

Pampelmuse, saphir togo is so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## showgratitude

A.Ali said:


> I say only listen to your heart. It's your bag so if it makes you happy then that is what important.
> 
> I just wanted to share my wife's SO with you in case you wanted to see what blue+grey look like. I know Bluet is different but just to give you an idea.
> View attachment 5612817


Beautiful!


----------



## S2jewels

My SA yesterday mentioned that there is a big chance he will offer me an SO this season.. This will be my 5th and am grateful for that..

I just want to ask you guys if am going  for the multicolor version, is the option to choose the thread color still available or I only choose between tonal and contrast? 

I’ll be thankful for your help..


----------



## acrowcounted

S2jewels said:


> My SA yesterday mentioned that there is a big chance he will offer me an SO this season.. This will be my 5th and am grateful for that..
> 
> I just want to ask you guys if am going  for the multicolor version, is the option to choose the thread color still available or I only choose between tonal and contrast?
> 
> I’ll be thankful for your help..


Yes, “contrast” is choose your own.


----------



## hermesfreak

Does anyone know when the new colorama is being released?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

hermesfreak said:


> Does anyone know when the new colorama is being released?


The SO season is in full swing with use of the 2022 colorama. It will be interesting to see if H is changing the SO windows (ie going by calendar year now? Though I’ve heard no one anywhere suggest this.) or whether we will just get our next refresh next August. Personally I’d love to see them align with the calendar for ease of communication.


----------



## Notorious Pink

A.Ali said:


> I say only listen to your heart. It's your bag so if it makes you happy then that is what important.
> 
> I just wanted to share my wife's SO with you in case you wanted to see what blue+grey look like. I know Bluet is different but just to give you an idea.
> View attachment 5612817


This is absolutely stunning!


----------



## olibelli

I was invited to do a SO today and have to go in a few hours as I'll be out of town for the next several weeks. Here are my options but I'm undecided - HELP!

*K25 Sellier Chevre Multico*
Rose Sakura (Main) + Rouge de Coeur (Secondary)
Brushed GHW

*K25 Sellier Chevre Multico*
Rose Sakura (Main) + Rouge Sellier (Secondary)
Brushed GHW
_*For this option, I'm torn between tonal stitching or inverted stitching..._

Here are some examples of how the colors look together! First one is Rouge Garance but close enough, and the rodeo is Sakura & Sellier together. Pink & red has always been one of my all-time favorite color combinations, but I'm loving juxtaposition between the lightness of Sakura & the depth of Sellier.


----------



## A.Ali

olibelli said:


> I was invited to do a SO today and have to go in a few hours as I'll be out of town for the next several weeks. Here are my options but I'm undecided - HELP!
> 
> *K25 Sellier Chevre Multico*
> Rose Sakura + Rouge de Coeur
> Brushed GHW
> 
> *K25 Sellier Chevre Multico*
> Rose Sakura + Rouge Sellier
> Brushed GHW
> 
> Here are some examples of how the colors look together! First one is Rouge Garance but close enough, and the rodeo is Sakura & Sellier together. Pink & red has always been one of my all-time favorite color combinations, but I'm loving juxtaposition between the lightness of Sakura & the depth of Sellier.
> 
> View attachment 5617915
> 
> View attachment 5617916
> 
> View attachment 5617917


Assuming that RS is the main color I would go with Rogue Sellier. I think that would make for a nice quiet SO bag that it's easy to wear. 

The first option is too much pop for my liking.


----------



## olibelli

A.Ali said:


> Assuming that RS is the main color I would go with Rogue Sellier. I think that would make for a nice quiet SO bag that it's easy to wear.
> 
> The first option is too much pop for my liking.


Thank you! That's what I'm leaning toward as well, but I had always dreamt about a light pink and red combo so feel torn.


----------



## A.Ali

olibelli said:


> Thank you! That's what I'm leaning toward as well, but I had always dreamt about a light pink and red combo so feel torn.


If it was a mini K that combo will be gorgeous but on K25 I am not sure.

Also I just checked the colorama for this season and I don't think Rouge Sellier is available in Chevre.


----------



## acrowcounted

A.Ali said:


> If it was a mini K that combo will be gorgeous but on K25 I am not sure.
> 
> Also I just checked the colorama for this season and I don't think Rouge Sellier is available in Chevre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617920


----------



## olibelli

A.Ali said:


> If it was a mini K that combo will be gorgeous but on K25 I am not sure.
> 
> Also I just checked the colorama for this season and I don't think Rouge Sellier is available in Chevre.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617920


Yes, confirming Rouge Sellier is available in Chevre which is what I plan to do the bag in! I agree a MK would be gorgeous too, but I have five MKs and only one K25. It's been the hardest spec for me to get in my store in general!


----------



## westcoastgal

olibelli said:


> Thank you! That's what I'm leaning toward as well, but I had always dreamt about a light pink and red combo so feel torn.


Just get what you’ve always wanted.


----------



## jbeans

olibelli said:


> Yes, confirming Rouge Sellier is available in Chevre which is what I plan to do the bag in! I agree a MK would be gorgeous too, but I have five MKs and only one K25. It's been the hardest spec for me to get in my store in general!


Just to add you can only get brushed hw on K25+, not on an MK.


----------



## olibelli

westcoastgal said:


> Just get what you’ve always wanted.


Thanks for the input! Yes, what I had always wanted was a deeper red like Rouge Grenat - I think the combination of light pink and burgundy is so stunning.


jbeans said:


> Just to add you can only get brushed hw on K25+, not on an MK.


Thanks for the clarification! I love BGHW and am not considering MK for my SO this year.


----------



## olibelli

A.Ali said:


> Assuming that RS is the main color I would go with Rogue Sellier. I think that would make for a nice quiet SO bag that it's easy to wear.
> 
> The first option is too much pop for my liking.





westcoastgal said:


> Just get what you’ve always wanted.





jbeans said:


> Just to add you can only get brushed hw on K25+, not on an MK.



I ended up with Rose Sakura + Rouge Sellier in a K25 Sellier Chevre BGHW and Sakura stitching all around. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## MrsPurse18

olibelli said:


> I ended up with Rose Sakura + Rouge Sellier in a K25 Sellier Chevre BGHW and Sakura stitching all around. Thanks everyone for your help!
> View attachment 5618083


Congrats on your beautiful choices !!


----------



## DR2014

olibelli said:


> I ended up with Rose Sakura + Rouge Sellier in a K25 Sellier Chevre BGHW and Sakura stitching all around. Thanks everyone for your help!
> View attachment 5618083


It's going to be gorgeous! Love this choice!!


----------



## A.Ali

olibelli said:


> I ended up with Rose Sakura + Rouge Sellier in a K25 Sellier Chevre BGHW and Sakura stitching all around. Thanks everyone for your help!
> View attachment 5618083


I am sure your bag will look amazing. Can't wait for your reveal.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## foxyqt

olibelli said:


> I ended up with Rose Sakura + Rouge Sellier in a K25 Sellier Chevre BGHW and Sakura stitching all around. Thanks everyone for your help!
> View attachment 5618083


So lovely!


----------



## foxyqt

Has anyone who has placed an order around late Feb received their SO’s yet?


----------



## lemonlime46

Was out of the blue offered an SO today by SA. Probably one of the hardest decisions of my life but went with Mini Kelly Mauve Sylvestre (primary) with Rouge Sellier (secondary) with Permabrass hardware and contrast stitching.


----------



## olibelli

lemonlime46 said:


> Was out of the blue offered an SO today by SA. Probably one of the hardest decisions of my life but went with Mini Kelly Mauve Sylvestre (primary) with Rouge Sellier (secondary) with Permabrass hardware and contrast stitching.


I considered this exact option but in a K25 & BGHW! Went with Rose Sakura because I wanted Chevre leather - which stitching color did you decide to go with?


----------



## lemonlime46

olibelli said:


> I considered this exact option but in a K25 & BGHW! Went with Rose Sakura because I wanted Chevre leather - which stitching color did you decide to go with?


I was also debating between rouge sellier + rose sakura but i wasn't a fan of the chevre leather so went with mauve which ive always wanted anyway. The stitching i went for prune on the mauve sylvestre primary section and mauve sylvestre on the sangles/handle/strap. i did a quick terrible photoshop of what the bag will roughly look like


----------



## olibelli

lemonlime46 said:


> I was also debating between rouge sellier + rose sakura but i wasn't a fan of the chevre leather so went with mauve which ive always wanted anyway. The stitching i went for prune on the mauve sylvestre primary section and mauve sylvestre on the sangles/handle/strap. i did a quick terrible photoshop of what the bag will roughly look like
> 
> View attachment 5618888


This looks beautiful! I hope our SOs arrive soon, can't wait to see how yours turned out


----------



## hopiko

Newtohermes1234 said:


> View attachment 5607043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607044


Congrats!  So gorgeous! I am waiting on a similar combo but in a K25!  Hoping they are focusing on Nata chevre bags now


----------



## nina_von

This is only for FSH: I‘ve placed my SO 3 1/2 weeks ago in Paris at FSH and haven’t gotten a confirmation so far. How long did it take until you‘ve received the confirmation email? Thank you!


----------



## mesh123

nina_von said:


> This is only for FSH: I‘ve placed my SO 3 1/2 weeks ago in Paris at FSH and haven’t gotten a confirmation so far. How long did it take until you‘ve received the confirmation email? Thank you!


I am interested as well as this is my first SO!


----------



## Edmée2606

nina_von said:


> This is only for FSH: I‘ve placed my SO 3 1/2 weeks ago in Paris at FSH and haven’t gotten a confirmation so far. How long did it take until you‘ve received the confirmation email? Thank you!


Also interested as I placed my first SO on sept, 16th at FSH (no news so far)
I was told confirmation takes about 2 weeks to come in, I might call my SA if I don't hear from them in 1 or 2 weeks but I don't mean to be rude. What do you think ?


----------



## Mia2080

nina_von said:


> This is only for FSH: I‘ve placed my SO 3 1/2 weeks ago in Paris at FSH and haven’t gotten a confirmation so far. How long did it take until you‘ve received the confirmation email? Thank you!


I received my email confirmation approx 5-6 weeks after I placed my order at FSH last year.


----------



## heifer

I placed mine Oct. 2021 and was informed Jun. 2022 that my SO had been cancelled.

I spoke with my SA about the situation and in all honesty I didn't really get her reply. She basically said that there will be no more slots allocated to costumers this season, because Hermes in currently on an overall shortage of products and the boutique will not be receiving its full inventory for the year... she said that we can talk about doing another one in Jan/Feb but she's not promising anything as they are giving priority to costumers who have never done a SO... I was like, yes, I understand, but mine got cancelled...


----------



## ChanelMadness0098

floridamama said:


> So I went in for my special order yesterday knowing exactly what I wanted - Kelly 25 bluet ostrich, tonal stitching, rose Mexico lining, 105 strap.
> 
> When I went to make my selections , my sa and a few nearby all insisted I make it special and don’t do Verso! I was so overwhelmed because the only color maybe was the darker blue ostrich or gris perle and to my eye it made it much more of winter bag or more masculine color combo . So then I played around with other colors but was completely lost.
> 
> Long story short my sa said come in next week. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I’m not really that brave and don’t have many bags yet where I feel like taking a chance


Yes something similar happened to me! I strongly did not want Verso but my SA said I had to! I couldn’t believe it. I just wanted A black bag inside and out. They didn’t have the interior colour options yet so I went away without placing the order. will have to think about it. I am not sure how I feel about the interior being coloured. I like classics!


----------



## ChanelMadness0098

Notorious pink- do you happen to know if you HAVE to do verso on an SO? My SA said I did today and I wasn’t keen so I didn’t place my order. I wanted noir inside and out. I can’t understand why they would say you have to do verso…


----------



## acrowcounted

ChanelMadness0098 said:


> Notorious pink- do you happen to know if you HAVE to do verso on an SO? My SA said I did today and I wasn’t keen so I didn’t place my order. I wanted noir inside and out. I can’t understand why they would say you have to do verso…


You don’t have to do verso but you can’t do straight production either. If you want noir inside and out, you MUST change the stitching thread color. It’s called “Line” (rather than “Verso”). Interior color choices can be seen here.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ChanelMadness0098

acrowcounted said:


> You don’t have to do verso but you can’t do straight production either. If you want noir inside and out, you MUST change the stitching thread color. It’s called “Line” (rather than “Verso”). Interior color choices can be seen here.


Oh thanks that’s really helpful. can you advise on what colour inside would work with a black exterior? I am worried it will look a bit strange!! I can’t visualise it! Would be so neutrals over a pop of colour. Blue indigo, gris asphalt?


----------



## acrowcounted

ChanelMadness0098 said:


> Oh thanks that’s really helpful. can you advise on what colour inside would work with a black exterior? I am worried it will look a bit strange!! I can’t visualise it! Would be so neutrals over a pop of colour. Blue indigo, gris asphalt?


Bordeaux, blue indigo, and Vert fonce, will all look near black to everyone else. If you’re doing a kelly, no one will see the interior color at all anyway. For a Birkin, it will be more visible but still make it special. Personally I would make every bag I own a Verso if I could so I can’t imagine not loving a fun pop of color; I’d probably do malachite or Bosphore.


----------



## ChanelMadness0098

acrowcounted said:


> Bordeaux, blue indigo, and Vert fonce, will all look near black to everyone else. If you’re doing a kelly, no one will see the interior color at all anyway. For a Birkin, it will be more visible but still make it special. Personally I would make every bag I own a Verso if I could so I can’t imagine not loving a fun pop of color; I’d probably do malachite or Bosphore.


I Normally go for a contrasting 7-rp insert that I can switch out if I get bored of it, so its the fact it is permanent and might clash with the bag insert that’s bothering me!


----------



## Vonnylxy

nina_von said:


> This is only for FSH: I‘ve placed my SO 3 1/2 weeks ago in Paris at FSH and haven’t gotten a confirmation so far. How long did it take until you‘ve received the confirmation email? Thank you!


Hi! I received my confirmation email about a month after the appt


----------



## BirkinBish

Do any of you happen to know how much time needs to pass between special orders? Would you need a year «quarantined» or could you theoretically be allowed to place a new one the following year?


----------



## acrowcounted

BirkinBish said:


> Do any of you happen to know how much time needs to pass between special orders? Would you need a year «quarantined» or could you theoretically be allowed to place a new one the following year?


There are no rules. I placed SOs five seasons in a row. However, starting last year, H changed its preference from making SO offers focused on long term VIP clients to new clients who had never placed a SO before. It seems under this new policy it will be much more unlikely for folks to get repeat SO opportunities in a short amount of time (years).


----------



## BirkinBish

acrowcounted said:


> There are no rules. I placed SOs five seasons in a row. However, starting last year, H changed its preference from making SO offers focused on long term VIP clients to new clients who had never placed a SO before. It seems under this new policy it will be much more unlikely for folks to get repeat SO opportunities in a short amount of time (years).


Thanks! I figured it would probably depend on the store and customer too. My local store is a bit wild wild west, they do their own modifications to a lot of the «rules». I have an idea that I wasn’t bold enough to try for my first SO that I can’t get out of my head. Seeing the same colors are on this season I was wondering if It’d worth mentioning to my SM.


----------



## gman86

Hi! Need some help here. My wife and I are invited for our first SO and very excited. We want to be very well prepared for the session. Could someone please kindly share the list of available colors and leather (both non exotic and exotic) if possible? Really appreciate the help!

Also we were kind of told that there were no restrictions so is it safe to assume exotic is available too? Usually how does it work? Do they specifically tell you from the start you cant do exotic?


----------



## pigleto972001

Ostrich is included with the regular leathers for SO. To get croc/gator I believe you have be invited for that specifically.


----------



## gman86

pigleto972001 said:


> Ostrich is included with the regular leathers for SO. To get croc/gator I believe you have be invited for that specifically.


We were given a quick look at the swatch box and the croc/gator swatches are all there so we assume its in play.


----------



## acrowcounted

gman86 said:


> We were given a quick look at the swatch box and the croc/gator swatches are all there so we assume its in play.


The swatch box always has all the color samples the store has ever received year after year. Each season the stores receive leather cards for the colors and leather types available to order at podium. Most stores stick these samples in the box with all the others. A swatch being in the box does not mean that color and leather is available for special orders; it’s simply a cumulative storage of leather samples they’ve received over the years and not an official part of the special order kit. Feel free to ask the SA if an exotic leather order would be possible but prepare yourself for the highly likely response that it is not.


----------



## gman86

acrowcounted said:


> The swatch box always has all the color samples the store has ever received year after year. Each season the stores receive leather cards for the colors and leather types available to order at podium. Most stores stick these samples in the box with all the others. A swatch being in the box does not mean that color and leather is available for special orders; it’s simply a cumulative storage of leather samples they’ve received over the years and not an official part of the special order kit. Feel free to ask the SA if an exotic leather order would be possible but prepare yourself for the highly likely response that it is not.


Thanks! Super helpful

One more question. I saw that for gris tourterelle was available in ostrich swatch but not specified in polished gator. In the purseblog article on SO it is stated for the color options that “the leather stated indicates the leather of the swatch, not the leather offered” 

In this case, is gris tourterelle available for polished gator? or strictly ostrich?


----------



## acrowcounted

gman86 said:


> Thanks! Super helpful
> 
> One more question. I saw that for gris tourterelle was available in ostrich swatch but not specified in polished gator. In the purseblog article on SO it is stated for the color options that “the leather stated indicates the leather of the swatch, not the leather offered”
> 
> In this case, is gris tourterelle available for polished gator? or strictly ostrich?


Dont be confused by other sources; you can find a complete, accurate, and up to date display of all current leather choices available for Special Order here. (One exception: blue Brume has been removed in all leathers due to late breaking quality issues.)


----------



## QuelleFromage

ChanelMadness0098 said:


> Oh thanks that’s really helpful. can you advise on what colour inside would work with a black exterior? I am worried it will look a bit strange!! I can’t visualise it! Would be so neutrals over a pop of colour. Blue indigo, gris asphalt?


You can do noir inside and out and graphite stitching. Or if you just want a noir bag, just ask for one from production and use your SO for something with a twist. 
There are quite a few examples of noir versos and contrast stitch in all the combo bag threads including the contrast lining and contrast stitching threads. Good luck.


----------



## gman86

Thanks! Was also wondering if barenia faubourg (and any other heritage leathers) can be ordered in a SO?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

gman86 said:


> Thanks! Was also wondering if barenia faubourg (and any other heritage leathers) can be ordered in a SO?


Nope. If it’s not on the list I just linked you to, it cannot be ordered.


----------



## QuelleFromage

gman86 said:


> Thanks! Was also wondering if barenia faubourg (and any other heritage leathers) can be ordered in a SO?


Not at the moment. Leather options are also shown at the link in the sticky.


----------



## happygal00

for those that have been offered their first SO, especially the more recent clients, we’re you ever the first one to bring up the idea of a SO? Or be the first one to voice to the SA that you would love the opportunity? I get the feeling most people waited until the SA brought it up first.. correct?


----------



## ChanelMadness0098

gman86 said:


> Thanks! Was also wondering if barenia faubourg (and any other heritage leathers) can be ordered in a SO?


I went in store yesterday and asked this and the answer was no. Limited to Epsom, clemence, chevre and Togo


----------



## ChanelMadness0098

Is anyone able to help me with a picture of a noir bag with a blue indigo lining??? Just to give me an idea of what it looks like..


----------



## gman86

lemonlime46 said:


> Was out of the blue offered an SO today by SA. Probably one of the hardest decisions of my life but went with Mini Kelly Mauve Sylvestre (primary) with Rouge Sellier (secondary) with Permabrass hardware and contrast stitching.
> View attachment 5618558
> View attachment 5618561


Seems like Bleu Brume is crossed out for all leathers except Chevre Mysore? Can you help confirm?


----------



## papertiger

ChanelMadness0098 said:


> Is anyone able to help me with a picture of a noir bag with a blue indigo lining??? Just to give me an idea of what it looks like..



I don't have one but the contrast will be very subtle. Linings always make a colour look slightly darker inside a bag than on the outside.


----------



## olibelli

happygal00 said:


> for those that have been offered their first SO, especially the more recent clients, we’re you ever the first one to bring up the idea of a SO? Or be the first one to voice to the SA that you would love the opportunity? I get the feeling most people waited until the SA brought it up first.. correct?


I was offered my first SO last year, and my second SO this year, both at different stores. I asked my SA at Store #1 probably a year prior to think of me if it ever became relevant, but she let me know in that particular year that SO slots had already all been allocated. When she offered it to me in April 2021, it was a complete surprise. At Store #2, I inquired in March of this year but there was nothing available. My SA told me she would think about me for future opportunities, but I didn't think much of it at the time. When she called me earlier this week, it was a complete surprise as well as the season here has just started!

For context: I have been shopping with Store #1 since Q1 2020. I have been shopping with Store #2 since Q4 2019, but I lived where Store #1 was located. Now I live where Store #2 is located, but still shop with both stores. My SO from Store #1 (April 2021) is still pending.


----------



## heifer

olibelli said:


> I was offered my first SO last year, and my second SO this year, both at different stores. I asked my SA at Store #1 probably a year prior to think of me if it ever became relevant, but she let me know in that particular year that SO slots had already all been allocated. When she offered it to me in April 2021, it was a complete surprise. At Store #2, I inquired in March of this year but there was nothing available. My SA told me she would think about me for future opportunities, but I didn't think much of it at the time. When she called me earlier this week, it was a complete surprise as well as the season here has just started!
> 
> For context: I have been shopping with Store #1 since Q1 2020. I have been shopping with Store #2 since Q4 2019, but I lived where Store #1 was located. Now I live where Store #2 is located, but still shop with both stores. My SO from Store #1 (April 2021) is still pending.



I've been shopping in two different stores too (located in two different countries); *Store #1* since 2016 (where I live) and *Store #2* since 2019 (where I have my second house abroad). I loved this because when one store didn't have what I wanted, the other one did. I could always rely on one or the other... but lately *Store #2* has been a disappointment (this is in fact, the store where I placed my SO and got cancelled). Things seemed to have changed, which is totally ok, but I feel we as costumers have been left behind... especially those who are loyal and truly shop for pleasure and not for resale. 

I believe in future, I will stick more with *Store #1 *since this is where I have also purchased most of my QB's. They have always something nice for me and I'll see if I can do a SO with them in near future - definitely not a priority but I'd love to own at least a creation of mine made by Hermes


----------



## wannaprada

happygal00 said:


> for those that have been offered their first SO, especially the more recent clients, we’re you ever the first one to bring up the idea of a SO? Or be the first one to voice to the SA that you would love the opportunity? I get the feeling most people waited until the SA brought it up first.. correct?


My SA brought it up to me. I honestly wasn’t thinking about a SO but after providing her with some colors on my wishlist, my SA said why don’t we just do a SO and I said wow, okay! ☺️


----------



## lemonlime46

gman86 said:


> Seems like Bleu Brume is crossed out for all leathers except Chevre Mysore? Can you help confirm?


Yes I asked about why Bleu Brume in epsom was crossed out and she there had been some production issues with Bleu Brume but said it could still be used in Chevre.


----------



## lemonlime46

happygal00 said:


> for those that have been offered their first SO, especially the more recent clients, we’re you ever the first one to bring up the idea of a SO? Or be the first one to voice to the SA that you would love the opportunity? I get the feeling most people waited until the SA brought it up first.. correct?


I'm based in UK and started H shopping spring of 2021. Received 1st qb dec 2021. Stated my interest in SO in Jan 2022, SA wrote my name down on a list of their clients who wanted SO but said their SO slot for beginning of 2022 had already been taken. They emphasised that they wanted to ensure that all their clients had a fair chance of getting SO rather than give it to people who have had repeat SO's. I mentioned nothing more of it and then a few days ago, got the surprise opportunity for SO while in store


----------



## mesh123

happygal00 said:


> for those that have been offered their first SO, especially the more recent clients, we’re you ever the first one to bring up the idea of a SO? Or be the first one to voice to the SA that you would love the opportunity? I get the feeling most people waited until the SA brought it up first.. correct?


I was offered SO two weeks ago,  I asked my SA few times about my dream bag and she told be it is really hard to come by in my local boutique, I was so so surprised that she offered me SO!


----------



## shuemacher

Has anyone seen swatches/have a picture of Gris T and Etoupe bicolore?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

QuelleFromage said:


> Not at the moment. Leather options are also shown at the link in the sticky.


Not that I am now or ever would be offered a SO but I feel rather sad that heritage leathers are not an option for a SO...
Because I would only want a Box or Barenia bag if I could have an ALC.
Oh well..


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## fawnhagh

lemonlime46 said:


> Yes I asked about why Bleu Brume in epsom was crossed out and she there had been some production issues with Bleu Brume but said it could still be used in Chevre.



Anyone else was able to place an SO in chevre for blue brume? Thanks!


----------



## periogirl28

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Not that I am now or ever would be offered a SO but I feel rather sad that heritage leathers are not an option for a SO...
> Because I would only want a Box or Barenia bag if I could have an ALC.
> Oh well..


I totally agree with that last statement at this point. So I did one via Horizon.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

A.Ali said:


> I just received the below email from H:
> 
> Dear Sir,
> 
> We are pleased to inform you that the order of a Constance Mini bag in "Bleu Encre" Mysore goatskin and "Rose Mexico" lining with permabrass hardware and "Rose Shéhérazade" stitching, has been transfered to our workshop.
> 
> The estimate delivery time for this bag is about 12 months.


Hi, I’m wondering if you’ve got the bag yet or if you have reference photos to show how the combos will look like? I’m thinking about doing an SO with Bleu Encre chèvre but can’t decide on the lining and stitching. Thanks!


----------



## lilneko69

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Not that I am now or ever would be offered a SO but I feel rather sad that heritage leathers are not an option for a SO...
> Because I would only want a Box or Barenia bag if I could have an ALC.
> Oh well..


I was able to get Box calf Mini Kelly as special wishlist bag due to the Madison NYC new store opening. I posted photos in the NYC thread. A friend asked for Barenia for the same store opening and wasn't able to get one. A second friend asked for Barenia for a Horizon offer and was turned down. Perhaps try the secondary market for something so rare.


----------



## lilneko69

periogirl28 said:


> I totally agree with that last statement at this point. So I did one via Horizon.


Amazing and such good fortune!


----------



## QuelleFromage

lilneko69 said:


> I was able to get Box calf Mini Kelly as special wishlist bag due to the Madison NYC new store opening. I posted photos in the NYC thread. A friend asked for Barenia for the same store opening and wasn't able to get one. A second friend asked for Barenia for a Horizon offer and was turned down. Perhaps try the secondary market for something so rare.


The Box mini K is pretty rare - I have the same bag from a couple years ago and it was a push offer, only one to a flagship store. I asked for a Barenia B30 in the Madison opening and it wasn't available to me - Box Birkin was available, but no Barenia in anything, again not for me, I am sure someone was offered. I was offered a few Kellys.

I spec'd a Horizon in Barenia and it was .... expensive, like croc expensive. I now wish I had done it as Barenia hides are apparently more difficult than ever. 

To stay a bit more on topic, this is why heritage leathers aren't currently available for A La Carte - there's not enough supply. As it is, "normal" colors and leathers often run out. If you go way back in the thread, you will see one or two old SOs placed in Barenia and same in Box. At least one of the Box orders ended up unfulfilled.


----------



## A.Ali

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Hi, I’m wondering if you’ve got the bag yet or if you have reference photos to show how the combos will look like? I’m thinking about doing an SO with Bleu Encre chèvre but can’t decide on the lining and stitching. Thanks!


I hope this helps out.


----------



## heifer

Do you ladies know by any chance if Lime is available as an option in Epsom for this a la carte season?
I saw on the web that Luxurypromise was selling a gorgeous B25 in Lime/nata epsom... just in case I do decide to ask my other store to do one..


----------



## lovebirkinbait

Does anyone have a link to the current season color chart for exotics?


----------



## acrowcounted

heifer said:


> Do you ladies know by any chance if Lime is available as an option in Epsom for this a la carte season?
> I saw on the web that Luxurypromise was selling a gorgeous B25 in Lime/nata epsom... just in case I do decide to ask my other store to do one..


Lime in Epsom is not a current valid choice.


lovebirkinbait said:


> Does anyone have a link to the current season color chart for exotics?


The current color charts are linked in the stickied post on every page of this thread.


----------



## lovebirkinbait

acrowcounted said:


> Lime in Epsom is not a current valid choice.
> 
> The current color charts are linked in the stickied post on every page of this thread.


Thank you! Has anyone done a SO in Capucine Chevre?


----------



## shermes

Good news, I have been invited for my first special order!

I am thinking of a B25 Togo in Gris T as the main body and craie for the side/sangle&handle. Has anyone seen this combo online before? Hard to find pics!



Kind of like this but replace the etain with craie. With permabrass hardware?

Or maybe the other way round craie with gris T?


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

shermes said:


> Good news, I have been invited for my first special order!
> 
> I am thinking of a Birkin 25 in craie and gris tourtelle. Has anyone seen this combo online before? Hard to find pics!



I posted this earlier but here it is again. You can also scroll back in this thread where I posted a gris t and craie kelly 25.


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

A.Ali said:


> I hope this helps out.
> View attachment 5624509



Thank you! This is very helpful!


----------



## hermesfreak

Does anyone know if the a la carte SO in France quota is linked to the US quota?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

hermesfreak said:


> Does anyone know if the a la carte SO in France quota is linked to the US quota?


Not today.


----------



## duna

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Not that I am now or ever would be offered a SO but I feel rather sad that heritage leathers are not an option for a SO...
> Because I would only want a Box or Barenia bag if I could have an ALC.
> Oh well..


I agree, once you could order just about anything, now it's so limited it's ridiculous! Last year I wanted a Bordeaux B 35 but couldn't order a single colour so I chose Bordeaux and brown lining. I don't like contrast stitching in general so that wasn't an option. Another disappointing Hermès choice.


----------



## runner1234

I just got the offer to place a SO today and am beyond thrilled!! I already know I want a mini kelly in epsom rose sakura with either rose or yellow gold hardware (not sure if there is the option to do rose vs yellow gold for a mini K)? I have only ever seen mauve sylvestre with rose gold or palladium - has anyone ever seen it with yellow gold?


----------



## runner1234

oops meant to say mini kelly in epsom mauve sylvestre (not rose sakura)


----------



## acrowcounted

runner1234 said:


> I just got the offer to place a SO today and am beyond thrilled!! I already know I want a mini kelly in epsom rose sakura with either rose or yellow gold hardware (not sure if there is the option to do rose vs yellow gold for a mini K)? I have only ever seen mauve sylvestre with rose gold or palladium - has anyone ever seen it with yellow gold?


Mini Kellys do not come in rose gold. Your options are palladium, yellow gold, or permabrass.


----------



## nashpoo

runner1234 said:


> I just got the offer to place a SO today and am beyond thrilled!! I already know I want a mini kelly in epsom rose sakura with either rose or yellow gold hardware (not sure if there is the option to do rose vs yellow gold for a mini K)? I have only ever seen mauve sylvestre with rose gold or palladium - has anyone ever seen it with yellow gold?


No rose gold for mini ks.
I would recommend permabrass if you want to do a gold metal! I think it looks best since MS is so cool toned/purple. But that's just my opinion :]


----------



## carlinha

runner1234 said:


> I just got the offer to place a SO today and am beyond thrilled!! I already know I want a mini kelly in epsom rose sakura with either rose or yellow gold hardware (not sure if there is the option to do rose vs yellow gold for a mini K)? I have only ever seen mauve sylvestre with rose gold or palladium - has anyone ever seen it with yellow gold?


Congrats!  Another vote for permabrass which is my fave HW


----------



## MrsPurse18

Can anyone help clarify please how the choice of colors works? When choosing two colors for the outside of a B or K (multico)  is the second color chosen from the "linings colorama"  choices or does a person choose two colors from their leather of choice options? Thank you for any guidance!


----------



## acrowcounted

MrsPurse18 said:


> Can anyone help clarify please how the choice of colors works? When choosing two colors for the outside of a B or K (multico)  is the second color chosen from the "linings colorama"  choices or does a person choose two colors from their leather of choice options? Thank you for any guidance!


For multico bags, one ignores the interiors list and selects two colors from the same leather type on the exteriors list.


----------



## MrsPurse18

acrowcounted said:


> For multico bags, one ignores the interiors list and selects two colors from the same leather type on the exteriors list.


Thank you so much!


----------



## shermes

I submitted my first ever SO 

I’ve decided on B25 togo multico in Craie & Gris Tourterelle with Permabrass hardware.



It was a fabulous experience


----------



## franjen13

shermes said:


> I submitted my first ever SO
> 
> I’ve decided on B25 togo multico in Craie & Gris Tourterelle with Permabrass hardware.
> View attachment 5627431
> 
> 
> It was a fabulous experience


Such wonderful choices!!! Congrats!!


----------



## KBKB

Does anybody have the new s.o. colors for 2022?
My SA said it would be updated this month, but no confirmations yet so i was just wondering


----------



## shermes

KBKB said:


> Does anybody have the new s.o. colors for 2022?
> My SA said it would be updated this month, but no confirmations yet so i was just wondering


I did my SO a few days ago and it was the same colorama as 2021. Maybe they are preparing for 2023?!


----------



## faab89

shermes said:


> I did my SO a few days ago and it was the same colorama as 2021. Maybe they are preparing for 2023?!


No, one of the colorama I was sent by my SA last month had 2023 at the top. But it was the same 2022 colors…


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## shermes

faab89 said:


> No, one of the colorama I was sent by my SA last month had 2023 at the top. But it was the same 2022 colors…


Ah! I didn’t look too close to the dates just noticed the colours were the same. I should have taken a pic!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Hi everyone I was hoping for some help or just reassurance. 

Today I was told I can come in and do a special order. Queue cartwheels round my apartment!!! My issue is, I'm a real classic lover, and in an ideal world I'd choose Black box or Berenia FB, but we know that's not possible. I love pops of colour on other people but my perfect collection is black and gold in both Kelly and Birkin. I already have this in two Kelly 28s. So I'm going to go for a Birkin 30.  My Wishlist was going to be a basic black togo 30 with gold hardware. I know that's not special order criteria, so my quandary is how to make it special while still being a basic b*tch!  

If I had unlimited funds I would choose Gold first as it's possibly harder to come by than basic black, but incase this is my only Birkin, I want to get a harder wearing bag that will stand the test of time. My Gold Kelly is so beautiful, but is fairly new and already dirty. Plus, i'll leave the Gold colour just incase I ever do happen to get the Berenia FB, we can but hope!) 

So my thinking was Chèvre verso in black with permabrass hardware ( I have PB on my black Kelly and love it) and a colour inside that's subtle, like dark green. Vert Cypress isn't a lining option, so something similar. No contrast stitching. 

What do you think? I've never seen chèvre up close and think it may add just enough difference to make it worth a special order? Plus I think it's lighter, which is a huge plus for me.

Thanks in advance 

please Mods if this should be put into the SO thread, please move and apologies.


----------



## acrowcounted

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Hi everyone I was hoping for some help or just reassurance.
> 
> Today I was told I can come in and do a special order. Queue cartwheels round my apartment!!! My issue is, I'm a real classic lover, and in an ideal world I'd choose Black box or Berenia FB, but we know that's not possible. I love pops of colour on other people but my perfect collection is black and gold in both Kelly and Birkin. I already have this in two Kelly 28s. So I'm going to go for a Birkin 30.  My Wishlist was going to be a basic black togo 30 with gold hardware. I know that's not special order criteria, so my quandary is how to make it special while still being a basic b*tch!
> 
> If I had unlimited funds I would choose Gold first as it's possibly harder to come by than basic black, but incase this is my only Birkin, I want to get a harder wearing bag that will stand the test of time. My Gold Kelly is so beautiful, but is fairly new and already dirty. Plus, i'll leave the Gold colour just incase I ever do happen to get the Berenia FB, we can but hope!)
> 
> So my thinking was Chèvre verso in black with permabrass hardware ( I have PB on my black Kelly and love it) and a colour inside that's subtle, like dark green. Vert Cypress isn't a lining option, so something similar. No contrast stitching.
> 
> What do you think? I've never seen chèvre up close and think it may add just enough difference to make it worth a special order? Plus I think it's lighter, which is a huge plus for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> please Mods if this should be put into the SO thread, please move and apologies.


Sounds like you know what you want. Chèvre alone makes it special enough. Have fun!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

acrowcounted said:


> Sounds like you know what you want. Chèvre alone makes it special enough. Have fun!


Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I love my noir chèvre B30 and think chèvre makes it special all by itself.
The interior here is Rouge H, and it came out very brown (which was a little disappointing because I DID want to see a bit of contrast, but I'm used to it and now I love it). Maybe this will help you see what a lower contrast interior looks like. It's actually less red than it looks in these quick shots I just took - the last is the closest. (BONUS, I found a lost earring when I pulled this bag out!)
I did Graphite stitch to give it a little oomph.
If you do a Bleu Indigo interior you will barely see a difference from Noir. (You could also try Vert Foncé or Bordeaux). And yes this thread will probably be integrated into the SO thread


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

QuelleFromage said:


> I love my noir chèvre B30 and think chèvre makes it special all by itself.
> The interior here is Rouge H, and it came out very brown (which was a little disappointing because I DID want to see a bit of contrast, but I'm used to it and now I love it). Maybe this will help you see what a lower contrast interior looks like. It's actually less red than it looks in these quick shots I just took - the last is the closest. (BONUS, I found a lost earring when I pulled this bag out!)
> I did Graphite stitch to give it a little oomph.
> If you do a Bleu Indigo interior you will barely see a difference from Noir. (You could also try Vert Foncé or Bordeaux). And yes this thread will probably be integrated into the SO thread
> View attachment 5629455
> View attachment 5629456
> View attachment 5629457


Thank you so much for this reply, was very helpful Quelle Fromage, what a beauty you have there!


----------



## Iffi

I had exactly the same problem. I want a classic bag. Go according to your feelings. I did it too!
-> noir / bleu brighton / brushed palladium hardware


----------



## GabrielleS

Black chèvre sounds fabulous and a special hardware is gorgeous. Permabrass is beautiful. Brushed gold is also spectacular.  I have a togo SO with brushed gold and I love it.

Blue indigo makes for a nice interior color but it looks dark blue to my eye. Of all the linings, blue indigo or vert fonce will be the darkest and least contrast. I do also like Bordeaux and rouge H for an interior depending on your wardrobe.


----------



## WhiteBus

very wise thinking
before I got to your choice of chèvre, I had been thinking  'chèvre' because it is one of the lighter leathers; it is just that little bit special; it is hard wearing
give yourself a bit of fun with the lining - again something unusual, not flash


----------



## Helventara

Pamela Stylepop said:


> What do you think? I've never seen chèvre up close and think it may add just enough difference to make it worth a special order? Plus I think it's lighter, which is a huge plus for me.


I am with you. I did 2 SOs: one is K32 black togo, RdC lining with BGHW and the upcoming B35 is also black togo, RdC lining with BPHW. I really want classics:  no contrast stitching but just enought hint to make them special (thus the brushed hardware and inside bright colour). I would have selected Chevre for my B35 but was told no Chevre beyond B30.

Those would be my only B and K. Perhaps the most boring SO out there .  My SA was surprised


----------



## QuelleFromage

Helventara said:


> I am with you. I have 2 SOs: one is K32 black togo, RdC lining with BGHW and the upcoming B35 is also black togo, RdC lining with BPHW. I really want classics:  no contrast stitching but just enought hint to make them special (thus the brushed hardware and inside bright colour). I would have selected Chevre for my B35 but was told no Chevre beyond B30.
> 
> Those would be my only B and K. Perhaps the most boring SO out there .  My SA was surprised


Not boring at all! A black bag with a red interior is a true classic. My first SO was black Togo sellier Kelly 32 (when they still offered it) with Rouge H interior


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Iffi said:


> I had exactly the same problem. I want a classic bag. Go according to your feelings. I did it too!
> -> noir / bleu brighton / brushed palladium hardware
> 
> View attachment 5629486
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629487
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629488


Gorgeous bag! And thank you so much for the reply


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

GabrielleS said:


> Black chèvre sounds fabulous and a special hardware is gorgeous. Permabrass is beautiful. Brushed gold is also spectacular.  I have a togo SO with brushed gold and I love it.
> 
> Blue indigo makes for a nice interior color but it looks dark blue to my eye. Of all the linings, blue indigo or vert fonce will be the darkest and least contrast. I do also like Bordeaux and rouge H for an interior depending on your wardrobe.


Thank you so much for the reply, really helpful


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

WhiteBus said:


> very wise thinking
> before I got to your choice of chèvre, I had been thinking  'chèvre' because it is one of the lighter leathers; it is just that little bit special; it is hard wearing
> give yourself a bit of fun with the lining - again something unusual, not flash


Thank you


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Thank you all for the generous replies, really helpful! Guess I'm not the only one who likes black classics! I know so many people would kill to get an SO and really make the most of it, so I was feeling a bit of a let down asking for black. 
Maybe one day when my ship comes in I'll really go to town and get a dark green crocodile!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Helventara said:


> I am with you. I did 2 SOs: one is K32 black togo, RdC lining with BGHW and the upcoming B35 is also black togo, RdC lining with BPHW. I really want classics:  no contrast stitching but just enought hint to make them special (thus the brushed hardware and inside bright colour). I would have selected Chevre for my B35 but was told no Chevre beyond B30.
> 
> Those would be my only B and K. Perhaps the most boring SO out there .  My SA was surprised


They sound gorgeous!


----------



## Helventara

Pamela Stylepop said:


> They sound gorgeous!


Thanks. Here’s how the K colours look like.





I was like you. SO is a rare opportunity and to have only blacks seem to be a wasted opportunity. I debated for a long time if I really want both SOs to be the same. I took a long hard look at this thread, staring at @QuelleFromage 's beautiful B with graphite stitching forever (I think it’s truly elegant and unusual) but eventually went with a 'uniform' that I know I will treasure for a very long time.

Good luck and looking forward to hearing what you eventually order!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Helventara said:


> Thanks. Here’s how the K colours look like.
> 
> View attachment 5629574
> 
> 
> 
> I was like you. SO is a rare opportunity and to have only blacks seem to be a wasted opportunity. I debated for a long time if I really want both SOs to be the same. I took a long hard look at this thread, staring at @QuelleFromage 's beautiful B with graphite stitching forever (I think it’s truly elegant and unusual) but eventually went with a 'uniform' that I know I will treasure for a very long time.
> 
> Good luck and looking forward to hearing what you eventually order!


Stunning bag Helventara! I prefer a Kelly verso as it's more of a secret surprise.


----------



## PrincessVV

Does anyone have a K25/B25 SO in chevre Gris Tourterelle and Etoupe multico with Bghw and can share your pic? Would love to see how it looks as I'm considering one for my first one! Tia


----------



## OuiCestLaVie

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Hi everyone I was hoping for some help or just reassurance.
> 
> Today I was told I can come in and do a special order. Queue cartwheels round my apartment!!! My issue is, I'm a real classic lover, and in an ideal world I'd choose Black box or Berenia FB, but we know that's not possible. I love pops of colour on other people but my perfect collection is black and gold in both Kelly and Birkin. I already have this in two Kelly 28s. So I'm going to go for a Birkin 30.  My Wishlist was going to be a basic black togo 30 with gold hardware. I know that's not special order criteria, so my quandary is how to make it special while still being a basic b*tch!
> 
> If I had unlimited funds I would choose Gold first as it's possibly harder to come by than basic black, but incase this is my only Birkin, I want to get a harder wearing bag that will stand the test of time. My Gold Kelly is so beautiful, but is fairly new and already dirty. Plus, i'll leave the Gold colour just incase I ever do happen to get the Berenia FB, we can but hope!)
> 
> So my thinking was Chèvre verso in black with permabrass hardware ( I have PB on my black Kelly and love it) and a colour inside that's subtle, like dark green. Vert Cypress isn't a lining option, so something similar. No contrast stitching.
> 
> What do you think? I've never seen chèvre up close and think it may add just enough difference to make it worth a special order? Plus I think it's lighter, which is a huge plus for me.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> please Mods if this should be put into the SO thread, please move and apologies.



Birkin Noir Chèvre is both classic and special! I have 3 different Noir Birkin (1 croc 2 Touch) and I am still hoping to add a Noir Chèvre Birkin with pink/red lining to my collection! Vert Cypress is one of my favorite greens too, and if you like this color as lining, maybe consider Malachite or Vert Bosphore, both of which could make the bag extra special but not ‘loud’ if you know what I mean.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

OuiCestLaVie said:


> Birkin Noir Chèvre is both classic and special! I have 3 different Noir Birkin (1 croc 2 Touch) and I am still hoping to add a Noir Chèvre Birkin with pink/red lining to my collection! Vert Cypress is one of my favorite greens too, and if you like this color as lining, maybe consider Malachite or Vert Bosphore, both of which could make the bag extra special but not ‘loud’ if you know what I mean.


Thank you for this OuiCestLaVie, great advice


----------



## ChanelMadness0098

Hello everyone please can I ask for a straw poll. I am going in to order my SO tomorrow and having last minute anxiety for lining colour.
so I am going for K25 in noir chevre with brushed gold hardware.
interior colour options: 
- blue indigo 
- gris perle
I will use a bag organiser so I am comfortable with pale colour 

which would look better?
is gris perle too much of a contrast?
thanks all!


----------



## hermesfreak

I understand the 2023 Colorama is coming out at the end of January.


----------



## periogirl28

ChanelMadness0098 said:


> Hello everyone please can I ask for a straw poll. I am going in to order my SO tomorrow and having last minute anxiety for lining colour.
> so I am going for K25 in noir chevre with brushed gold hardware.
> interior colour options:
> - blue indigo
> - gris perle
> I will use a bag organiser so I am comfortable with pale colour
> 
> which would look better?
> is gris perle too much of a contrast?
> thanks all!


No, just choose the lining which makes you happiest to look at.


----------



## periogirl28

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Stunning bag Helventara! I prefer a Kelly verso as it's more of a secret surprise.


Congrats! I think you will have a lovely and discreet SO. I hardly carry Black bags but I knew I wanted Box for my first and was super lucky to be offered both a BBB and BBK at the stores. I am sure you can find a vintage Black Barenia if you are patient and determined. For one of my SOs I decided on a K25 in Black Chevre with Rouge Casaque lining because I knew no one would likely see much of the lining except me. It's one of my most loved bags. Can't wait to see yours!


----------



## QuelleFromage

ChanelMadness0098 said:


> Hello everyone please can I ask for a straw poll. I am going in to order my SO tomorrow and having last minute anxiety for lining colour.
> so I am going for K25 in noir chevre with brushed gold hardware.
> interior colour options:
> - blue indigo
> - gris perle
> I will use a bag organiser so I am comfortable with pale colour
> 
> which would look better?
> is gris perle too much of a contrast?
> thanks all!


Only you will see the lining (remember: it's not on the inside flap). @periogirl28 nailed it as usual. Pick a color that makes you happy. Everything goes with black


----------



## ChanelMadness0098

hermesfreak said:


> I understand the 2023 Colorama is coming out at the end of January.


I am not sure I could take the agony of more choice!


----------



## QuelleFromage

ChanelMadness0098 said:


> I am not sure I could take the agony of more choice!


My best advice is to do exactly what you want most. My favorite SO is the one where I threw caution to the winds and chose my two favorite colors that I didn't already own. I thought it might be a disaster, and it came out amazing. (Raisin and BE in that case.)
Again, it's a Kelly, and no one but you sees the inside. Even contrast stitch doesn't show on Noir unless you are quite close to the bag (exceptions: Naturel, Blanc, and possibly hot pinks).


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

periogirl28 said:


> Congrats! I think you will have a lovely and discreet SO. I hardly carry Black bags but I knew I wanted Box for my first and was super lucky to be offered both a BBB and BBK at the stores. I am sure you can find a vintage Black Barenia if you are patient and determined. For one of my SOs I decided on a K25 in Black Chevre with Rouge Casaque lining because I knew no one would likely see much of the lining except me. It's one of my most loved bags. Can't wait to see yours!


Thank you Periogirl28. OMG BBB and a BBK the absolute dream!   I'm supposed to be going today to choose, still waiting on confirmation of time so we'll see!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Thank you all so much for your encouragement this week. I went yesterday to do my special order. Our store is quite small ( there's a new fabulous one opening in a couple of months though, can't wait!) So it was very low key. Just at the back of the shop at the jewellery section. For this reason I think the manager didn't bring out the big box, instead we talked about my options, and every now and then she brought out samples of colours or hardware to see. I had assumed I would do the process with my SA, but she was with another client and I sat with the SM, who was so kind and helpful. We talked about lots of different things, was such a lovely afternoon. I said how surprised and happy I was to be able to do an SO as I'm not a VIP. She said that they were delighted to give me one as I'm the kind of client they like. One who appreciates the brand and has a genuine love and knowledge for the bags. I know how lucky I am, I don't think I would have had these opportunities to purchase the exact bags I wanted and an SO If I lived in a more competitive market. Our store is a wish list system, so Im thankful for that. There's no way I could compete financially in a busy store. Just wanted to put that out there as my experience while rare I'm sure, does happen, and not just for celebrities and influencers, of which I'm neither! lol 
Anyhoo, long story not short, I chose a Black Birkin 30 in Chevre with Indigo lining and permabrass hardware. The SM was very complimentary about my choice, which I'm sure she is to everyone, but it made me feel better after choosing black. 
Now the waiting begins 

Thanks again, and good luck to everyone choosing theirs


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## MightyBigRed

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Thank you all so much for your encouragement this week. I went yesterday to do my special order. Our store is quite small ( there's a new fabulous one opening in a couple of months though, can't wait!) So it was very low key. Just at the back of the shop at the jewellery section. For this reason I think the manager didn't bring out the big box, instead we talked about my options, and every now and then she brought out samples of colours or hardware to see. I had assumed I would do the process with my SA, but she was with another client and I sat with the SM, who was so kind and helpful. We talked about lots of different things, was such a lovely afternoon. I said how surprised and happy I was to be able to do an SO as I'm not a VIP. She said that they were delighted to give me one as I'm the kind of client they like. One who appreciates the brand and has a genuine love and knowledge for the bags. I know how lucky I am, I don't think I would have had these opportunities to purchase the exact bags I wanted and an SO If I lived in a more competitive market. Our store is a wish list system, so Im thankful for that. There's no way I could compete financially in a busy store. Just wanted to put that out there as my experience while rare I'm sure, does happen, and not just for celebrities and influencers, of which I'm neither! lol
> Anyhoo, long story not short, I chose a Black Birkin 30 in Chevre with Indigo lining and permabrass hardware. The SM was very complimentary about my choice, which I'm sure she is to everyone, but it made me feel better after choosing black.
> Now the waiting begins
> 
> Thanks again, and good luck to everyone choosing theirs
> 
> View attachment 5632924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632926



Sounds gorgeous, subtle and chic.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

MightyBigRed said:


> Sounds gorgeous, subtle and chic.


Thank you so much


----------



## GabrielleS

Pamela Stylepop said:


> Thank you all so much for your encouragement this week. I went yesterday to do my special order. Our store is quite small ( there's a new fabulous one opening in a couple of months though, can't wait!) So it was very low key. Just at the back of the shop at the jewellery section. For this reason I think the manager didn't bring out the big box, instead we talked about my options, and every now and then she brought out samples of colours or hardware to see. I had assumed I would do the process with my SA, but she was with another client and I sat with the SM, who was so kind and helpful. We talked about lots of different things, was such a lovely afternoon. I said how surprised and happy I was to be able to do an SO as I'm not a VIP. She said that they were delighted to give me one as I'm the kind of client they like. One who appreciates the brand and has a genuine love and knowledge for the bags. I know how lucky I am, I don't think I would have had these opportunities to purchase the exact bags I wanted and an SO If I lived in a more competitive market. Our store is a wish list system, so Im thankful for that. There's no way I could compete financially in a busy store. Just wanted to put that out there as my experience while rare I'm sure, does happen, and not just for celebrities and influencers, of which I'm neither! lol
> Anyhoo, long story not short, I chose a Black Birkin 30 in Chevre with Indigo lining and permabrass hardware. The SM was very complimentary about my choice, which I'm sure she is to everyone, but it made me feel better after choosing black.
> Now the waiting begins
> 
> Thanks again, and good luck to everyone choosing theirs
> 
> View attachment 5632924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632926


Beautiful choice. Can’t wait to see photos of the final product!


----------



## Jadpe

Last week I've read the discussion about choosing noir for you SO or not. And maybe go with a pop of color on the inside to make it special. Almost all of my bags are black and I was asking myself, what should I do if I ever had the chance? I think I would go with noir. It maybe boring but it's my favorite color 

Little that I knew I had to make the decision myself today because my SA surprised me with something special: my first SO! 
My SA texted me this morning and totally by chance I was in the Cartier boutique next door (price increase...). So after my appointment at Cartier I went to Hermès. When he brought the big box and said I can choose my own a la carte I was very excited.

And I was prepared for it thanks to this topic  I never thought about which model I wanted. My wish this year is a C. But If I can choose anyyyyything then maybe a Mini Kelly is a better option. It's hard to get, I need it in chevre to fit my iPhone Pro Max and the regular strap is too short. So Mini Kelly it is!

In the end I choose a Mini Kelly verso in chevre mysore noir with rose mexico lining, black stitching, permabrass hardware and a 105cm strap. Although it looks like a normal Mini Kelly, the verso and permabrass hardware makes it very special and I can't wait for it to arrive


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Jadpe said:


> Last week I've read the discussion about choosing noir for you SO or not. And maybe go with a pop of color on the inside to make it special. Almost all of my bags are black and I was asking myself, what should I do if I ever had the chance? I think I would go with noir. It maybe boring but it's my favorite color
> 
> Little that I knew I had to make the decision myself today because my SA surprised me with something special: my first SO!
> My SA texted me this morning and totally by chance I was in the Cartier boutique next door (price increase...). So after my appointment at Cartier I went to Hermès. When he brought the big box and said I can choose my own a la carte I was very excited.
> 
> And I was prepared for it thanks to this topic  I never thought about which model I wanted. My wish this year is a C. But If I can choose anyyyyything then maybe a Mini Kelly is a better option. It's hard to get, I need it in chevre to fit my iPhone Pro Max and the regular strap is too short. So Mini Kelly it is!
> 
> In the end I choose a Mini Kelly verso in chevre mysore noir with rose mexico lining, black stitching, permabrass hardware and a 105cm strap. Although it looks like a normal Mini Kelly, the verso and permabrass hardware makes it very special and I can't wait for it to arrive
> 
> View attachment 5633052


That must have been fate! Love that you were prepared due to the thread. You made a perfect choice, I cannot wait to see it  If I had chosen a Kelly I think I would have gone for a bright colour on the verso, as it's hidden in a Kelly. On the Birkin it's more on show, so I went very subtle. The Rose Mexico lining will look spectacular!


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

GabrielleS said:


> Beautiful choice. Can’t wait to see photos of the final product!


Thank you GabrielleS x


----------



## Jadpe

Pamela Stylepop said:


> That must have been fate! Love that you were prepared due to the thread. You made a perfect choice, I cannot wait to see it  If I had chosen a Kelly I think I would have gone for a bright colour on the verso, as it's hidden in a Kelly. On the Birkin it's more on show, so I went very subtle. The Rose Mexico lining will look spectacular!


I cannot wait to see yours as well! It was quitte hard to find examples of a more subtle SO in noir with a contrast lining. I'm also curious in how long your SO takes to arrive


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

Jadpe said:


> I cannot wait to see yours as well! It was quitte hard to find examples of a more subtle SO in noir with a contrast lining. I'm also curious in how long your SO takes to arrive


They told me it will hopefully be around 8 months, I'll need that to save up!


----------



## Jadpe

Pamela Stylepop said:


> They told me it will hopefully be around 8 months, I'll need that to save up!


I was told max 1 year, we'll see. I'll need to start saving asap too


----------



## Notorious Pink

gman86 said:


> Thanks! Super helpful
> 
> One more question. I saw that for gris tourterelle was available in ostrich swatch but not specified in polished gator. In the purseblog article on SO it is stated for the color options that “the leather stated indicates the leather of the swatch, not the leather offered”
> 
> In this case, is gris tourterelle available for polished gator? or strictly ostrich?



Hi! Just wanted to answer your question!

I create my own swatches for my PurseBlog articles (not technically an ’other’ source), and I want to clarify that I name the leather in the swatch as a reference point because colors can look different in different leathers. So - my leather swatches have the name of both the color and the source leather in that swatch. As the leathers available for any given color may change from season to season, I may or may not have the right leather swatch. However, that really only applies to the regular leathers. I try to make sure that I have the appropriate swatch for exotics. If I only had an ostrich swatch and not gator, then it’s ostrich only.  If you have any other questions for me please feel free to tag or DM me, I don’t want anyone to be confused with other information.


----------



## mshup

I got the call 

But unfortunately my favorite color choices are not available this year - no Togo Beton, no Croco Beton, no Togo Étoupe, no Epsom Trench, no Epsom Gold  I was very sure that I would go for a K28 in Sellier Epsom Craie with Trench if I ever get the chance to do a SO. Well, Trench is not avaible in Epsom and Togo leather not possible for a Sellier Kelly. Retourne is not an option for me.

I am now thinking if I should change to Biscuit or Alezan instead of Trench (Biscuit has an yellowish undertone in comparison to Trench and is definitely darker; Alezan is way darker than Trench and Biscuit). There is this belt "Pop H Trio" in Craie x Trench x Alezan, which I love: https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/guertel-pop-h-trio-15-H081738CCAB070/

What would you do? Would you go for a craie K28 with Biscuit or with Alezan?
In general: Would you rather go for a Birkin 25/30 in Togo Craie with RGHW or for the Kelly 28 in the Epsom bicolor option?

Pictures attached show a K28 in Craie with Biscuit, my first choice K28 in Craie with Trench and the Craie Birkin with RGHW.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

mshup said:


> I got the call
> 
> But unfortunately my favorite color choices are not available this year - no Togo Beton, no Croco Beton, no Togo Étoupe, no Epsom Trench, no Epsom Gold  I was very sure that I would go for a K28 in Sellier Epsom Craie with Trench if I ever get the chance to do a SO. Well, Trench is not avaible in Epsom and Togo leather not possible for a Sellier Kelly. Retourne is not an option for me.
> 
> I am now thinking if I should change to Biscuit or Alezan instead of Trench (Biscuit has an yellowish undertone in comparison to Trench and is definitely darker; Alezan is way darker than Trench and Biscuit). There is this belt "Pop H Trio" in Craie x Trench x Alezan, which I love: https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/guertel-pop-h-trio-15-H081738CCAB070/
> 
> What would you do? Would you go for a craie K28 with Biscuit or with Alezan?
> In general: Would you rather go for a Birkin 25/30 in Togo Craie with RGHW or for the Kelly 28 in the Epsom bicolor option?
> 
> Pictures attached show a K28 in Craie with Biscuit, my first choice K28 in Craie with Trench and the Craie Birkin with RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 5633390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633393
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633394


Congratulations on the SO! That must be so frustrating not to have your colour wish though. I do prefer your original choice of trench, it's so delicate and chic. I'd go for the Birkin in craie rather than a dark contrast, but that's just me. What ever makes your heart sing is the one you should go for. Good luck!


----------



## louise_elouise

mshup said:


> I got the call
> 
> But unfortunately my favorite color choices are not available this year - no Togo Beton, no Croco Beton, no Togo Étoupe, no Epsom Trench, no Epsom Gold  I was very sure that I would go for a K28 in Sellier Epsom Craie with Trench if I ever get the chance to do a SO. Well, Trench is not avaible in Epsom and Togo leather not possible for a Sellier Kelly. Retourne is not an option for me.
> 
> I am now thinking if I should change to Biscuit or Alezan instead of Trench (Biscuit has an yellowish undertone in comparison to Trench and is definitely darker; Alezan is way darker than Trench and Biscuit). There is this belt "Pop H Trio" in Craie x Trench x Alezan, which I love: https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/guertel-pop-h-trio-15-H081738CCAB070/
> 
> What would you do? Would you go for a craie K28 with Biscuit or with Alezan?
> In general: Would you rather go for a Birkin 25/30 in Togo Craie with RGHW or for the Kelly 28 in the Epsom bicolor option?
> 
> Pictures attached show a K28 in Craie with Biscuit, my first choice K28 in Craie with Trench and the Craie Birkin with RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 5633390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633393
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633394


Wow how frustrating that your colour choices aren't available!  This is a toughie...there is a possibility of receiving a craie B25 RGHW as a regular offer, while no such chance for a verso k28.  That said, maybe the colours you want will be available down the line and you could ask for another SO then....

ahhh sorry i am no help other than to say i feel your pain and you have excellent taste 

actually if i think about it more, i do think the biscuit / alezan option is quite diff to your first choice.  your first choice has a delicate tone to it, maybe see if you can recreate that another way?  is gris perle as a contrast colour an option?


----------



## BirkinBish

mshup said:


> I got the call
> 
> But unfortunately my favorite color choices are not available this year - no Togo Beton, no Croco Beton, no Togo Étoupe, no Epsom Trench, no Epsom Gold  I was very sure that I would go for a K28 in Sellier Epsom Craie with Trench if I ever get the chance to do a SO. Well, Trench is not avaible in Epsom and Togo leather not possible for a Sellier Kelly. Retourne is not an option for me.
> 
> I am now thinking if I should change to Biscuit or Alezan instead of Trench (Biscuit has an yellowish undertone in comparison to Trench and is definitely darker; Alezan is way darker than Trench and Biscuit). There is this belt "Pop H Trio" in Craie x Trench x Alezan, which I love: https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/guertel-pop-h-trio-15-H081738CCAB070/
> 
> What would you do? Would you go for a craie K28 with Biscuit or with Alezan?
> In general: Would you rather go for a Birkin 25/30 in Togo Craie with RGHW or for the Kelly 28 in the Epsom bicolor option?
> 
> Pictures attached show a K28 in Craie with Biscuit, my first choice K28 in Craie with Trench and the Craie Birkin with RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 5633390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633393
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633394


I had similar feelings when placing my SO back in April. But I fell for the craie x gris asphalte combination. On a b25 sellier, with rose gold hardware. I believe I have posted a rendering of what it would look like on here before. Very happy with that now as I bought a b30 in Togo beton later on this year. I personally find the bicolor a bit more fun, and the colors ended up working very well together.


----------



## mshup

louise_elouise said:


> Wow how frustrating that your colour choices aren't available!  This is a toughie...there is a possibility of receiving a craie B25 RGHW as a regular offer, while no such chance for a verso k28.  That said, maybe the colours you want will be available down the line and you could ask for another SO then....
> 
> ahhh sorry i am no help other than to say i feel your pain and you have excellent taste
> 
> actually if i think about it more, i do think the biscuit / alezan option is quite diff to your first choice.  your first choice has a delicate tone to it, maybe see if you can recreate that another way?  is gris perle as a contrast colour an option?


It‘s really tough  I am not 100% sure about Craie x Biscuit or Alezan. It is plan B for sure. Not my dream combination.

Craie with RGHW is the only option that would be a delicate alternative to my first choice, I guess. Probably a bit boring as I already own a Birkin 35 in Craie with PHW   but to be honest, I don’t like PHW and B35 anymore; so I definitely need a new Craie Birkin with GHW or RGHW in 30 or 25   But as you said.. there is also a realistic chance to get a Craie Birkin with GHW or RGHW as a regular offer.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## mshup

BirkinBish said:


> I had similar feelings when placing my SO back in April. But I fell for the craie x gris asphalte combination. On a b25 sellier, with rose gold hardware. I believe I have posted a rendering of what it would look like on here before. Very happy with that now as I bought a b30 in Togo beton later on this year. I personally find the bicolor a bit more fun, and the colors ended up working very well together.


I thought about this combination too  but I am not sure about a Sellier B.


----------



## BirkinBish

mshup said:


> I thought about this combination too  but I am not sure about a Sellier B.
> 
> View attachment 5633728
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633729
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633731


Sellier B is definitely a love or hate bag! But I do think the combo would work nicely as a Kelly sellier as well, with permabrass perhaps. I love it with craie as the main color and gris asphalte for the handles/sides/sangles (very convenient color placement too! )


----------



## allure244

What about 


mshup said:


> I got the call
> 
> But unfortunately my favorite color choices are not available this year - no Togo Beton, no Croco Beton, no Togo Étoupe, no Epsom Trench, no Epsom Gold  I was very sure that I would go for a K28 in Sellier Epsom Craie with Trench if I ever get the chance to do a SO. Well, Trench is not avaible in Epsom and Togo leather not possible for a Sellier Kelly. Retourne is not an option for me.
> 
> I am now thinking if I should change to Biscuit or Alezan instead of Trench (Biscuit has an yellowish undertone in comparison to Trench and is definitely darker; Alezan is way darker than Trench and Biscuit). There is this belt "Pop H Trio" in Craie x Trench x Alezan, which I love: https://www.hermes.com/de/de/product/guertel-pop-h-trio-15-H081738CCAB070/
> 
> What would you do? Would you go for a craie K28 with Biscuit or with Alezan?
> In general: Would you rather go for a Birkin 25/30 in Togo Craie with RGHW or for the Kelly 28 in the Epsom bicolor option?
> 
> Pictures attached show a K28 in Craie with Biscuit, my first choice K28 in Craie with Trench and the Craie Birkin with RGHW.
> 
> View attachment 5633390
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633393
> 
> 
> View attachment 5633394


What about craie and gris asphalte Epsom k28 or nata and Gris tourterelle Chèvre k28. I think these would be softer combos with less contrast than craie/Alezan or craie/biscuit


----------



## mshup

BirkinBish said:


> Sellier B is definitely a love or hate bag! But I do think the combo would work nicely as a Kelly sellier as well, with permabrass perhaps. I love it with craie as the main color and gris asphalte for the handles/sides/sangles (very convenient color placement too! )


At first it was love, now I am not sure anymore  
Yes gris asphalte ist definitely an option.


----------



## shuemacher

Hi everyone ! Trying to prep for my SO appointment… i was dreaming of a GT chevre kelly for many years … and now i started thinking that i might better do a b30 i stead as i already got so kelly (gris perle) and might not get an opportunity to get another SO any time soon. 
Any chance anyone can give advise/pics on how GT chevre looks like with nata or etoupe? (Main colour being GT) and want to pair with rgh


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

I finally got my email confirmation from FSH for my SO placed on September 10!!! It's been a little under 6 weeks since I placed my SO. The waiting game begins...


----------



## nina_von

MalaysianTransplant said:


> I finally got my email confirmation from FSH for my SO placed on September 10!!! It's been a little under 6 weeks since I placed my SO. The waiting game begins...


Same here- received my confirmation on Thursday and placed the order at FSH September 5th. So exciting!!


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

I’m still waiting for the confirmation! Did mine on September 1


----------



## A.Ali

I have a question regarding FSH SO. How long do you have to pick up your bag once you are informed via email that your bag is ready? 

Also did anyone get thier SO shipped to them recently? 

It would be a shame to lose your SO for unforseen events that might not allow you to travel to Paris.


----------



## periogirl28

A.Ali said:


> I have a question regarding FSH SO. How long do you have to pick up your bag once you are informed via email that your bag is ready?
> 
> Also did anyone get thier SO shipped to them recently?
> 
> It would be a shame to lose your SO for unforseen events that might not allow you to travel to Paris.


When the order is ready, the notification email sent to you by Faubourg Cuir will let you know how long you have to collect the bag and if they will ship. Unfortunately these two factors vary for different clients.


----------



## Muffin_Top

A.Ali said:


> I have a question regarding FSH SO. How long do you have to pick up your bag once you are informed via email that your bag is ready?
> 
> Also did anyone get thier SO shipped to them recently?
> 
> It would be a shame to lose your SO for unforseen events that might not allow you to travel to Paris.


I received my SO in April. The e-mail stated I had 30 days, and my SA told me I could be a little longer.


----------



## fanmiu

Hi all, I would like to ask for your opinions on what should I do for my SO in ostrich. I am thinking of the following 

1. Beton/ Gris Tourterelle gold/permabrass/brass gold hardware. 
2. Gris pearl/ Tourterelle gold/permabrass/brass gold hardware. 

I have a lot of Nata and craie and think Beton is too similar, but I feel Beton with Gris Tourterelle both have warmer undertone. I preferred Gris pearl but worried the Gris Tourterelle won’t match it well. What do you guys think? 

I heard brass gold hardware is not an option this year, but I will confirm when I am doing the SO because I really do love brass. Some people also say ostrich leather can take a long time.


----------



## QuelleFromage

fanmiu said:


> Hi all, I would like to ask for your opinions on what should I do for my SO in ostrich. I am thinking of the following
> 
> 1. Beton/ Gris Tourterelle gold/permabrass/brass gold hardware.
> 2. Gris pearl/ Tourterelle gold/permabrass/brass gold hardware.
> 
> I have a lot of Nata and craie and think Beton is too similar, but I feel Beton with Gris Tourterelle both have warmer undertone. I preferred Gris pearl but worried the Gris Tourterelle won’t match it well. What do you guys think?
> 
> I heard brass gold hardware is not an option this year, but I will confirm when I am doing the SO because I really do love brass. Some people also say ostrich leather can take a long time.


Knowing which bag you are ordering will help  Also, what do you mean by "brass gold" as opposed to permabrass?


----------



## fanmiu

QuelleFromage said:


> Knowing which bag you are ordering will help  Also, what do you mean by "brass gold" as opposed to permabrass?



Hi! Thanks for your response. They have brass hardware that looks matte. I think that’s called brass gold hardware. 

I am thinking of getting K25/ KP. I have K25 already, but no KP. KP is the only one that I am missing in my collection. So most likely I will go for KP.


----------



## acrowcounted

fanmiu said:


> Hi! Thanks for your response. They have brass hardware that looks matte. I think that’s called brass gold hardware.
> 
> I am thinking of getting K25/ KP. I have K25 already, but no KP. KP is the only one that I am missing in my collection. So most likely I will go for KP.


KP hardware choices are: gold, palladium, permabrass, or rose gold. 
K25 hardware choices are: gold, brushed gold, palladium, brushed palladium, or permabrass


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## fanmiu

acrowcounted said:


> KP hardware choices are: gold, palladium, permabrass, or rose gold.
> K25 hardware choices are: gold, brushed gold, palladium, brushed palladium, or permabrass



Thank you for the clarifying for me! I am going for gold/ permabrass for sure then. I am gold hardware type of girl. The only palladium hardware I have is the fuchsia ostrich Kelly 25.


----------



## ShopGirl123

Placing my first SO on Wednesday and this thread has been so helpful so thank you to all that have posted.  I'm planning to do Mini Kelly, I already have one in bubblegum epsom so I'd ideally like one in chèvre but I'm struggling with color choices.  I really wanted a blue or green I could wear all year round.  Does anyone have a smaller chèvre bag in menthe and could this still be worn in the winter or it's way too bright?  Seems a bit bright to me so leaning towards bleu saphir in epsom as this seems like a good choice to wear year round.  Would love to hear any comments or opinions


----------



## pigleto972001

Hi! Quick question about ordering an SO ! It's been a few months since I did mine. when you do verso does the lining have to be from this list or can you pick any color from the same leather list ? For instance if I did chevre could both the outside and inside be from the chèvre colors list or does it have to be from lining list ? Asking for a friend and I couldn't remember. Thanks !


----------



## QuelleFromage

pigleto972001 said:


> Hi! Quick question about ordering an SO ! It's been a few months since I did mine. when you do verso does the lining have to be from this list or can you pick any color from the same leather list ? For instance if I did chevre could both the outside and inside be from the chèvre colors list or does it have to be from lining list ? Asking for a friend and I couldn't remember. Thanks !
> 
> View attachment 5639110
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639111


Verso linings come from the lining colorama. It's multico where you select from the exteriors list.


----------



## lurketylurk

ShopGirl123 said:


> Placing my first SO on Wednesday and this thread has been so helpful so thank you to all that have posted.  I'm planning to do Mini Kelly, I already have one in bubblegum epsom so I'd ideally like one in chèvre but I'm struggling with color choices.  I really wanted a blue or green I could wear all year round.  Does anyone have a smaller chèvre bag in menthe and could this still be worn in the winter or it's way too bright?  Seems a bit bright to me so leaning towards bleu saphir in epsom as this seems like a good choice to wear year round.  Would love to hear any comments or opinions


I have a picotin in bleu saphir and I think it's a great year-round blue choice, for what it's worth!  It's not so bright that it would look strange in winter, nor is it so dark that you could not wear it in summer.


----------



## ouicestmoi

lurketylurk said:


> I have a picotin in bleu saphir and I think it's a great year-round blue choice, for what it's worth!  It's not so bright that it would look strange in winter, nor is it so dark that you could not wear it in summer.



I wholeheartedly agree. I have a B30 (togo) in Bleu Saphir and I feel that it works year round as well.


----------



## ShopGirl123

lurketylurk said:


> I have a picotin in bleu saphir and I think it's a great year-round blue choice, for what it's worth!  It's not so bright that it would look strange in winter, nor is it so dark that you could not wear it in summer.


Thank you, that’s so helpful!  Planning to do the Bleu saphir epsom as of now and the rose pourpre lining.  But the big question is which hardware do I chose?  I want it to be a more casual bag but also want it to feel special so thinking permabrass.  Any comments are appreciated, appointment is now hours away


----------



## carlinha

ShopGirl123 said:


> Thank you, that’s so helpful!  Planning to do the Bleu saphir epsom as of now and the rose pourpre lining.  But the big question is which hardware do I chose?  I want it to be a more casual bag but also want it to feel special so thinking permabrass.  Any comments are appreciated, appointment is now hours away


that will be beautiful.  you can't go wrong with permabrass, it is my favorite HW


----------



## ShopGirl123

carlinha said:


> that will be beautiful.  you can't go wrong with permabrass, it is my favorite HW


Thank you so much!  I ended up doing bleu encre chèvre mini K with rose pourpre lining and PERMABRASS. So happy with my choices and it was such a special experience.  Now the countdown begins


----------



## VcaHaddict

Order placed at the end of 2021 October, picking it up next week! 
K25 sellier rose sakura and Nata in chevre


----------



## WKN

VcaHaddict said:


> Order placed at the end of 2021 October, picking it up next week!
> K25 sellier rose sakura and Nata in chevre


Sounds yummylicious! Pls post photos of your new baby!


----------



## juejue

VcaHaddict said:


> Order placed at the end of 2021 October, picking it up next week!
> K25 sellier rose sakura and Nata in chevre


I’m still waiting mine in the same spec… congrats.


----------



## carlinha

ShopGirl123 said:


> Thank you so much!  I ended up doing bleu encre chèvre mini K with rose pourpre lining and PERMABRASS. So happy with my choices and it was such a special experience.  Now the countdown begins
> 
> View attachment 5640073


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## Hermeslover2021

VcaHaddict said:


> Order placed at the end of 2021 October, picking it up next week!
> K25 sellier rose sakura and Nata in chevre


I just order the same colors in Chevre but mini kelly..


----------



## blinggirl74

VcaHaddict said:


> Order placed at the end of 2021 October, picking it up next week!
> K25 sellier rose sakura and Nata in chevre


This sounds like heaven!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Blindii

ShopGirl123 said:


> Thank you so much!  I ended up doing bleu encre chèvre mini K with rose pourpre lining and PERMABRASS. So happy with my choices and it was such a special experience.  Now the countdown begins
> 
> View attachment 5640073


Such pretty colors!


----------



## Manon07

I am looking for inspiration for my SO Kelly Pochette but I have never seen a Special Order Kelly pochette done… I know I want it in Bi-Color Epsom leather but not sure what colors.  Ideas? Links??


----------



## acrowcounted

Manon07 said:


> I am looking for inspiration for my SO Kelly Pochette but I have never seen a Special Order Kelly pochette done… I know I want it in Bi-Color Epsom leather but not sure what colors.  Ideas? Links??


Epsom is no longer allowed for Kelly Pochette (“KellyMini” in official terms). Swift is your only non exotic option.


----------



## Manon07

acrowcounted said:


> Epsom is no longer allowed for Kelly Pochette (“KellyMini” in official terms). Swift is your only non exotic option.


oh noooooo!


----------



## hheaven04

I got a call for my very first SO last week and really cant decide what to do.

I initially wanted Kelly 25 in Craie with Blue Brume epsom but apparently blue brume isn’t an option for this combo. Now I am thinking Craie and Jaune Poussin in epsom. 
Also, do you guys like Mini K Better or 25? I feel like 25 is harder to come by these days than mini K.


----------



## BirkinBish

fanmiu said:


> Hi all, I would like to ask for your opinions on what should I do for my SO in ostrich. I am thinking of the following
> 
> 1. Beton/ Gris Tourterelle gold/permabrass/brass gold hardware.
> 2. Gris pearl/ Tourterelle gold/permabrass/brass gold hardware.
> 
> I have a lot of Nata and craie and think Beton is too similar, but I feel Beton with Gris Tourterelle both have warmer undertone. I preferred Gris pearl but worried the Gris Tourterelle won’t match it well. What do you guys think?
> 
> I heard brass gold hardware is not an option this year, but I will confirm when I am doing the SO because I really do love brass. Some people also say ostrich leather can take a long time.


My vote would be for the beton combo! I’d think perle and tourterelle would clash more in terms of undertones.


----------



## jaz_o

shuemacher said:


> Hi everyone ! Trying to prep for my SO appointment… i was dreaming of a GT chevre kelly for many years … and now i started thinking that i might better do a b30 i stead as i already got so kelly (gris perle) and might not get an opportunity to get another SO any time soon.
> Any chance anyone can give advise/pics on how GT chevre looks like with nata or etoupe? (Main colour being GT) and want to pair with rgh


There is a very good article from PB about GT in chevre leather with some swatches:  https://www.********.com/my-new-kelly-a-true-unicorn/

I found this on IG:


----------



## jaz_o

I've had B30 in malachite and K25/K28 retourne in gris asphalt with ghw on my wishlist for a few years.  However, my store rarely gets bags in ghw.  I was recently offered to place my first SO remotely.  Even though gris asphalt is offered in epsom, I don't want another K25/28 in epsom sellier again.

I'd like my SO in gris tourterelle and I'm considering the 4 choices below.  What do you think?   Any suggestions and insights would be appreciated! 

B30 verso gris perle (rouge de coeur or rose pourpre is probably too bright?) with rghw hardware in chevre leather


B30 multico gris perle with rose gold hardware in chevre leather


K25/28 verso gris perle (rouge de coeur or rose pourpre is probably too bright?) in retourne with permabrass hardware in chevre / togo leather


K25/28 multico gris perle in retourne with permabrass hardware in chevre / togo leather
For reference, my everyday bags and clothes are in neutral colors.  My small bags and accessories are in brighter colors.  I primarily wear white gold and rose gold jewelry.  I'll most likely wear gold jewelry again when I get a bag with ghw. 

I found these photos online posted by Ariel, who showed her B25 GT verso gris perle with rghw in chevre leather:


----------



## JeanGranger

jaz_o said:


> I've had B30 in malachite and K25/K28 retourne in gris asphalt with ghw on my wishlist for a few years.  However, my store rarely gets bags in ghw.  I was recently offered to place my first SO remotely.  Even though gris asphalt is offered in epsom, I don't want another K25/28 in epsom sellier again.
> 
> I'd like my SO in gris tourterelle and I'm considering the 4 choices below.  What do you think?   Any suggestions and insights would be appreciated!
> 
> B30 verso gris perle (rouge de coeur or rose pourpre is probably too bright?) with rghw hardware in chevre leather
> 
> 
> B30 multico gris perle with rose gold hardware in chevre leather
> 
> 
> K25/28 verso gris perle (rouge de coeur or rose pourpre is probably too bright?) in retourne with permabrass hardware in chevre / togo leather
> 
> 
> K25/28 multico gris perle in retourne with permabrass hardware in chevre / togo leather
> For reference, my everyday bags and clothes are in neutral colors.  My small bags and accessories are in brighter colors.  I primarily wear white gold and rose gold jewelry.  I'll most likely wear gold jewelry again when I get a bag with ghw.
> 
> I found these photos online posted by Ariel, who showed her B25 GT verso gris perle with rghw in chevre leather:
> View attachment 5641346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641347


I like your choice number 3. Retourne Togo.


----------



## QuelleFromage

jaz_o said:


> I've had B30 in malachite and K25/K28 retourne in gris asphalt with ghw on my wishlist for a few years.  However, my store rarely gets bags in ghw.  I was recently offered to place my first SO remotely.  Even though gris asphalt is offered in epsom, I don't want another K25/28 in epsom sellier again.
> 
> I'd like my SO in gris tourterelle and I'm considering the 4 choices below.  What do you think?   Any suggestions and insights would be appreciated!
> 
> B30 verso gris perle (rouge de coeur or rose pourpre is probably too bright?) with rghw hardware in chevre leather
> 
> 
> B30 multico gris perle with rose gold hardware in chevre leather
> 
> 
> K25/28 verso gris perle (rouge de coeur or rose pourpre is probably too bright?) in retourne with permabrass hardware in chevre / togo leather
> 
> 
> K25/28 multico gris perle in retourne with permabrass hardware in chevre / togo leather
> For reference, my everyday bags and clothes are in neutral colors.  My small bags and accessories are in brighter colors.  I primarily wear white gold and rose gold jewelry.  I'll most likely wear gold jewelry again when I get a bag with ghw.
> 
> I found these photos online posted by Ariel, who showed her B25 GT verso gris perle with rghw in chevre leather:
> View attachment 5641346
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641347


If you order a Kelly, no one sees the inside, so you could safely go with a bright color. Gris T IMO looks wonderful with a pink lining. However, you can't order a retourné Kelly in chèvre. I understand the issue of too many sellier Kellys, which is why my most recent Kellys are Togo. 

In all honesty if you don't already have chèvre bags, even though I prefer Kellys, I'd order a Birkin so you can order chèvre. Gris T is so pretty in chèvre. You'll be able to see pops of the interior if you do a verso, but you can get away with a color. Personally I don't like multico bags, but also your handles would be Gris Perle if you do a multico Birkin and IMO that's asking for trouble. 

Just my personal preference, though - I would decide the style/model/size you want and work from what is available for that


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

Since gris t seems to be coming up quite a bit recently, sharing another photo of my gris t and craie combo. Permabrass HW.


----------



## fanmiu

BirkinBish said:


> My vote would be for the beton combo! I’d think perle and tourterelle would clash more in terms of undertones.



I just found out that Paris won’t allow bicolor for KP in ostritch. I’m heart broken. I really wanted a KP  and really wanted KP in ostritch. Maybe I should think of single color in ostritch , just not crazy for KP in swift. 

Have to explore my option again.


----------



## acrowcounted

fanmiu said:


> I just found out that Paris won’t allow bicolor for KP in ostritch. I’m heart broken. I really wanted a KP  and really wanted KP in ostritch. Maybe I should think of single color in ostritch , just not crazy for KP in swift.
> 
> Have to explore my option again.


According to the charts, the ostrich leather is the problem, not the Multico. Polished Croc and Swift leather are the only two options available for KP.


----------



## fanmiu

acrowcounted said:


> According to the charts, the ostrich leather is the problem, not the Multico. Polished Croc and Swift leather are the only two options available for KP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5641917




Oh that clarified it. Thank you so much!


----------



## foxyqt

My SO arrived! Took almost exactly 8 months, order was placed on Feb 25th & it arrived on Oct 21st!

Will post more photos later but here’s a sneak peek: B25 Verso Togo in Rouge Sellier & Rose Mexico, RGHW, & my initials + heart symbol on the clochette  love how it turned out. I feel like the pink in Rose Mexico really brings out the warm/burgundy tones in Rouge Sellier!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## BirkinBish

hheaven04 said:


> I got a call for my very first SO last week and really cant decide what to do.
> 
> I initially wanted Kelly 25 in Craie with Blue Brume epsom but apparently blue brume isn’t an option for this combo. Now I am thinking Craie and Jaune Poussin in epsom.
> Also, do you guys like Mini K Better or 25? I feel like 25 is harder to come by these days than mini K


I recently got my first MK and though I love the bag, I do not see myself getting another in the future. Maybe a Kelly Pochette but not another MK. My K25 sellier has much of the same effect, but can still fit my phone with a case on it.


----------



## jaz_o

JeanGranger said:


> I like your choice number 3. Retourne Togo.





QuelleFromage said:


> If you order a Kelly, no one sees the inside, so you could safely go with a bright color. Gris T IMO looks wonderful with a pink lining. However, you can't order a retourné Kelly in chèvre. I understand the issue of too many sellier Kellys, which is why my most recent Kellys are Togo.
> 
> In all honesty if you don't already have chèvre bags, even though I prefer Kellys, I'd order a Birkin so you can order chèvre. Gris T is so pretty in chèvre. You'll be able to see pops of the interior if you do a verso, but you can get away with a color. Personally I don't like multico bags, but also your handles would be Gris Perle if you do a multico Birkin and IMO that's asking for trouble.
> 
> Just my personal preference, though - I would decide the style/model/size you want and work from what is available for that


Thanks for your feedback!  Really appreciate it!   

I'm tired of having sellier Kellys, but it was my fault for being picky with the leather color and hardware combo. 

I definitely don't want to deal with light colored handles again, because I'm not as careful and I miss my bags when they're at the spa.

I've also had chevre leather and rghw on my wishlist for years, but my store rarely gets those bags let alone in the same combo.  So, I think I should get B30 chevre rghw in gris tourterelle verso.  Do you think the lining looks better in rose pourpre or rose mexico? 


@wearawishbone kindly shared her B25 in gris tourterelle verso rose mexico lining with rghw in togo leather.


wearawishbone said:


> Just picked up one of 2 SO's.  I thought it was going to be the SO placed 16 months ago but this one was placed 7 months ago. Presenting my B25 togo in Gris Tourterelle, RGHW with Rose Mexico interior. Love her to pieces.


----------



## kitty nyc

Hi everyone, I’ve heard that while waiting for the special order to arrive one still needs to keep spending at the store? Does that mean we wouldn’t be getting the bag or that it would delayed if we don’t keep spending? Thanks for your insights!


----------



## SugarMama

foxyqt said:


> My SO arrived! Took almost exactly 8 months, order was placed on Feb 25th & it arrived on Oct 21st!
> 
> Will post more photos later but here’s a sneak peek: B25 Verso Togo in Rouge Sellier & Rose Mexico, RGHW, & my initials + heart symbol on the clochette  love how it turned out. I feel like the pink in Rose Mexico really brings out the warm/burgundy tones in Rouge Sellier!
> 
> View attachment 5642099


This is beyond gorgeous!  Enjoy her!


----------



## QuelleFromage

jaz_o said:


> Thanks for your feedback!  Really appreciate it!
> 
> I'm tired of having sellier Kellys, but it was my fault for being picky with the leather color and hardware combo.
> 
> I definitely don't want to deal with light colored handles again, because I'm not as careful and I miss my bags when they're at the spa.
> 
> I've also had chevre leather and rghw on my wishlist for years, but my store rarely gets those bags let alone in the same combo.  So, I think I should get B30 chevre rghw in gris tourterelle verso.  Do you think the lining looks better in rose pourpre or rose mexico?
> 
> 
> @wearawishbone kindly shared her B25 in gris tourterelle verso rose mexico lining with rghw in togo leather.


Well, I am probably doing Gris T with Rose Mexico in my next SO (although not certain yet which bag), so that would be my choice  But I'll also do a contrast stitch.


----------



## wearawishbone

jaz_o said:


> Thanks for your feedback!  Really appreciate it!
> 
> I'm tired of having sellier Kellys, but it was my fault for being picky with the leather color and hardware combo.
> 
> I definitely don't want to deal with light colored handles again, because I'm not as careful and I miss my bags when they're at the spa.
> 
> I've also had chevre leather and rghw on my wishlist for years, but my store rarely gets those bags let alone in the same combo.  So, I think I should get B30 chevre rghw in gris tourterelle verso.  Do you think the lining looks better in rose pourpre or rose mexico?
> 
> 
> @wearawishbone kindly shared her B25 in gris tourterelle verso rose mexico lining with rghw in togo leather.


You know my vote  Rose Mexico pops much more that Rose pourpre which I love.


----------



## iluzbags

Kelly or Birkin for ostrich?  Thinking of doing ostrich for an SO and can't decide style or color.  Ahh!


----------



## fanmiu

foxyqt said:


> My SO arrived! Took almost exactly 8 months, order was placed on Feb 25th & it arrived on Oct 21st!
> 
> Will post more photos later but here’s a sneak peek: B25 Verso Togo in Rouge Sellier & Rose Mexico, RGHW, & my initials + heart symbol on the clochette  love how it turned out. I feel like the pink in Rose Mexico really brings out the warm/burgundy tones in Rouge Sellier!
> 
> View attachment 5642099




Oh my goodness! It’s so pretty! Congratulations! I love the interior brought out the color of rouge sellier. rouge sellier is a color you have to see in person to appreciate.


----------



## shermes

foxyqt said:


> My SO arrived! Took almost exactly 8 months, order was placed on Feb 25th & it arrived on Oct 21st!
> 
> Will post more photos later but here’s a sneak peek: B25 Verso Togo in Rouge Sellier & Rose Mexico, RGHW, & my initials + heart symbol on the clochette  love how it turned out. I feel like the pink in Rose Mexico really brings out the warm/burgundy tones in Rouge Sellier!
> 
> View attachment 5642099


Wow this is absolutely stunning. Congratulations!

I love the stamp on the clochette. I recently submitted my SO and did “S (clover) S”. I initially wanted to do the shooting star but as soon as I saw the clover it reminded me of my mother as she always doodles a four leaf clover on a note pad whenever she’s on the phone.


----------



## lilneko69

I put in my SO order today at the new Madison store. They now have a separate private area called the Lotus room for us to do the SO. It’s done beautifully! I also took a few pics of the 2022 selection definitions with the B/K Sellier Casaque defined. I know we chatted about it already but haven’t seen this posted yet.


----------



## BernadetteSuede

lilneko69 said:


> I put in my SO order today at the new Madison store. They now have a separate private area called the Lotus room for us to do the SO. It’s done beautifully! I also took a few pics of the 2022 selection definitions with the B/K Sellier Casaque defined. I know we chatted about it already but haven’t seen this posted yet.
> 
> View attachment 5643772
> View attachment 5643773
> View attachment 5643775



Ooh Bolide 1923 is on the list! Time to text my SA. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## foxyqt

SugarMama said:


> This is beyond gorgeous!  Enjoy her!


Thank you so much!


----------



## foxyqt

fanmiu said:


> Oh my goodness! It’s so pretty! Congratulations! I love the interior brought out the color of rouge sellier. rouge sellier is a color you have to see in person to appreciate.


Definitely! It tends to look brown in photos but once you see it in person it is definitely more of like a dark red/plum. It is a beautiful neutral!


----------



## foxyqt

shermes said:


> Wow this is absolutely stunning. Congratulations!
> 
> I love the stamp on the clochette. I recently submitted my SO and did “S (clover) S”. I initially wanted to do the shooting star but as soon as I saw the clover it reminded me of my mother as she always doodles a four leaf clover on a note pad whenever she’s on the phone.


How lovely! That sounds very special


----------



## foxyqt

Sharing some more photos!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Bereal

foxyqt said:


> Sharing some more photos!
> 
> View attachment 5644626
> 
> View attachment 5644627
> 
> View attachment 5644628


Beautiful bag! Congratulations


----------



## eternallove4bag

foxyqt said:


> Sharing some more photos!
> 
> View attachment 5644626
> 
> View attachment 5644627
> 
> View attachment 5644628


Absolutely spectacular @foxyqt enjoy this beauty in great health and happiness.


----------



## addiCCted

foxyqt said:


> Sharing some more photos!
> 
> View attachment 5644626
> 
> View attachment 5644627
> 
> View attachment 5644628



I love the pop of color on the outside....elegant and muted on the inside but party animal on the inside.


----------



## ArielS

foxyqt said:


> Sharing some more photos!
> 
> View attachment 5644626
> 
> View attachment 5644627
> 
> View attachment 5644628


Congratulations! Beautiful bag!!
We are so twinning!!!


----------



## jaz_o

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, I am probably doing Gris T with Rose Mexico in my next SO (although not certain yet which bag), so that would be my choice  But I'll also do a contrast stitch.





wearawishbone said:


> You know my vote  Rose Mexico pops much more that Rose pourpre which I love.


Thanks for the wonderful suggestion!  I chose Rose Mexico lining, but my SA doesn't recommend rose gold hardware as it doesn't last.   Should I be adamant about rose gold or choose permabrass hardware instead?


----------



## foxyqt

Bereal said:


> Beautiful bag! Congratulations





eternallove4bag said:


> Absolutely spectacular @foxyqt enjoy this beauty in great health and happiness.


Thank you all so much!!


----------



## foxyqt

addiCCted said:


> I love the pop of color on the outside....elegant and muted on the inside but party animal on the inside.


Hahah! Yesss! Love this


----------



## foxyqt

ArielS said:


> Congratulations! Beautiful bag!!
> We are so twinning!!!
> 
> View attachment 5645382


OMG I know!! I remember seeing your bag around the same time as I was planning out my SO specs and I thought this bag is the closest to what I’m thinking of! Almost exact specs! She is truly beautiful


----------



## wearawishbone

jaz_o said:


> Thanks for the wonderful suggestion!  I chose Rose Mexico lining, but my SA doesn't recommend rose gold hardware as it doesn't last.   Should I be adamant about rose gold or choose permabrass hardware instead?


Beautiful choice. I’ve not heard of issues with rose gold. I haven’t had my b25 long enough to see any problems. Permabrass is nice too. I ordered that on my pending k25 as it is a nice inbetween to gold and PHW. If you really like the warmth of the rghw I’d say go for it. I love mine


----------



## Bentley1

Sorry if this has already been addressed, I couldn’t locate it within this thread: 

Is it true that we can’t choose permabrass hardware for Mini Kelly II special orders? 
TIA!


----------



## acrowcounted

Bentley1 said:


> Sorry if this has already been addressed, I couldn’t locate it within this thread:
> 
> Is it true that we can’t choose permabrass hardware for Mini Kelly II special orders?
> TIA!


The hardware choices for Mini Kelly II sellier are Gold, Palladium, and Permabrass.


----------



## Bentley1

acrowcounted said:


> The hardware choices for Mini Kelly II sellier are Gold, Palladium, and Permabrass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646209
> View attachment 5646210


Oh that’s good to know, thanks so much!


----------



## loh

She's finally here after 18 months.  Kelly 25 epsom sellier craie and trench with brush gold hardware and contrast stitching.  I chose the 4-leaf clover stamp.  Oh, and space derby twilly that just came into my store also.  Love her to bits!


----------



## SGBB

I would like to ask for your opinion on the following combinations for a multico:
1. chevre mysore rose sakura as main colour with rose mexico
2. chevre mysore rose sakura as main colour with nata

The reason I am asking is I have seen many people doing option 2, but I have never seen anyone picked option 1, so I can’t decide


----------



## acrowcounted

SGBB said:


> I would like to ask for your opinion on the following combinations for a multico:
> 1. chevre mysore rose sakura as main colour with rose mexico
> 2. chevre mysore rose sakura as main colour with nata
> 
> The reason I am asking is I have seen many people doing option 2, but I have never seen anyone picked option 1, so I can’t decide


I suppose if you have seen many people make the choice to order combo 2 and no one choose combo 1, youve already gotten your answer for which one is preferred/more popular. For me it would come down to if you wanted a louder pop bag with rose mexico as the star or a more subtle softer color bag with sakura as the focus.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Bentley1

removed post, chatting on DM.


----------



## amaretti_

I’ve been struggling for days now and would love some advice as I’m to fly out to place my order next week and am no closer to deciding.

B30 togo.  Gris T exterior for sure.  GHW or RGHW - I’m not overly fussed as I love both.

I just cannot decide the interior.  I would go for a soft pink or craie in a heartbeat but neither are an option unfortunately.  So I’m debating RM, RP or bougainvillier.  I would get lime but don’t want the Gris T to lean yellow.

Any advice would be much appreciated!  I’m not very flashy (RC k25 and BnD MK are the only colourful options left in my collection - everything else is a neutral).  Thank you!


----------



## VcaHaddict

Rose Sakura and Nata Kelly sellier 25 with brushed gold hardware. She took exactly an year to arrive!


----------



## DrTr

SGBB said:


> I would like to ask for your opinion on the following combinations for a multico:
> 1. chevre mysore rose sakura as main colour with rose mexico
> 2. chevre mysore rose sakura as main colour with nata
> 
> The reason I am asking is I have seen many people doing option 2, but I have never seen anyone picked option 1, so I can’t decide


I would do option 1! RS on the outside would be so dreamy and what a wonderful pop of that gorgeous pink of rose Mexico! Full disclosure, I’m definitely a pop color lover for pinks, purples amd blues. I think your option 1 would be stunning!


----------



## QuelleFromage

amaretti_ said:


> I’ve been struggling for days now and would love some advice as I’m to fly out to place my order next week and am no closer to deciding.
> 
> B30 togo.  Gris T exterior for sure.  GHW or RGHW - I’m not overly fussed as I love both.
> 
> I just cannot decide the interior.  I would go for a soft pink or craie in a heartbeat but neither are an option unfortunately.  So I’m debating RM, RP or bougainvillier.  I would get lime but don’t want the Gris T to lean yellow.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated!  I’m not very flashy (RC k25 and BnD MK are the only colourful options left in my collection - everything else is a neutral).  Thank you!


I love any pink with Gris T (and I am not a wearer of pink in general). I would choose (and might choose this exact combo, my appt is Thursday )) Rose Mexico. RP can read a little muddy (JMHO) against a neutral and Bougainvillier is too red. In a B30 you are not seeing SO much lining - more in a B25, less in a B35, obviously none in a K.

Gris Perle is also a lovely neutral choice if you wish to play it safe, which is TOTALLY fine to do in a special order!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Gris Tourterelle and Nata bi-color Birkin 25 with RGHW in chèvre leather. My first bi-color and so happy with how she turned out. She took almost a year to arrive!
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## eternallove4bag

amaretti_ said:


> I’ve been struggling for days now and would love some advice as I’m to fly out to place my order next week and am no closer to deciding.
> 
> B30 togo.  Gris T exterior for sure.  GHW or RGHW - I’m not overly fussed as I love both.
> 
> I just cannot decide the interior.  I would go for a soft pink or craie in a heartbeat but neither are an option unfortunately.  So I’m debating RM, RP or bougainvillier.  I would get lime but don’t want the Gris T to lean yellow.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated!  I’m not very flashy (RC k25 and BnD MK are the only colourful options left in my collection - everything else is a neutral).  Thank you!


I love GT so fully support GT exterior. How about a pop of color like pink inside or even a neutral like Nata @amaretti_


----------



## 880

eternallove4bag said:


> Gris Tourterelle and Nata bi-color Birkin 25 with RGHW in chèvre leather. My first bi-color and so happy with how she turned out. She took almost a year to arrive!
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5648789
> View attachment 5648790
> View attachment 5648791


So gorgeous! Congrats! I am so happy for you


----------



## Chanelandco

eternallove4bag said:


> Gris Tourterelle and Nata bi-color Birkin 25 with RGHW in chèvre leather. My first bi-color and so happy with how she turned out. She took almost a year to arrive!
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5648789
> View attachment 5648790
> View attachment 5648791


This is so gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## amaretti_

eternallove4bag said:


> Gris Tourterelle and Nata bi-color Birkin 25 with RGHW in chèvre leather. My first bi-color and so happy with how she turned out. She took almost a year to arrive!
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5648789
> View attachment 5648790
> View attachment 5648791


Stunning, just stunning.  So excited for you - congratulations!!


----------



## amaretti_

eternallove4bag said:


> I love GT so fully support GT exterior. How about a pop of color like pink inside or even a neutral like Nata @amaretti_


I would do Nata interior in a flash but didn’t see it on the lining options posted here . Let me check again - thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

amaretti_ said:


> I would do Nata interior in a flash but didn’t see it on the lining options posted here . Let me check again - thank you!


Thank you so much @amaretti_ I resonate with your leaning more towards neutral bags because I feel the same. I really hope Nata lining is an option this time so you can choose that. GT and Nata combo looks so pretty but of course I am biased


----------



## eternallove4bag

880 said:


> So gorgeous! Congrats! I am so happy for you


Thank you so much @880 we share a mutual love for two brands


----------



## eternallove4bag

Chanelandco said:


> This is so gorgeous. Congratulations!


Thank you tons @Chanelandco


----------



## ThisVNchick

amaretti_ said:


> I’ve been struggling for days now and would love some advice as I’m to fly out to place my order next week and am no closer to deciding.
> 
> B30 togo.  Gris T exterior for sure.  GHW or RGHW - I’m not overly fussed as I love both.
> 
> I just cannot decide the interior.  I would go for a soft pink or craie in a heartbeat but neither are an option unfortunately.  So I’m debating RM, RP or bougainvillier.  I would get lime but don’t want the Gris T to lean yellow.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated!  I’m not very flashy (RC k25 and BnD MK are the only colourful options left in my collection - everything else is a neutral).  Thank you!


I wished I took a picture but Gris T with rose Mexico is very pretty. I was between Gris T and etoupe and went with etoupe because I felt it would be lower maintenance for me with kids.

My SO selection: etoupe exterior, rose mexico interior, rose sakura stitching, and permabrass hardware. Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## amaretti_

ThisVNchick said:


> I wished I took a picture but Gris T with rose Mexico is very pretty. I was between Gris T and etoupe and went with etoupe because I felt it would be lower maintenance for me with kids.
> 
> My SO selection: etoupe exterior, rose mexico interior, rose sakura stitching, and permabrass hardware. Can’t wait to see it!
> 
> View attachment 5648888


Love this .  RM looks very framboise-y there and extra luscious with etoupe.  Tbh I was leaning towards RP after QF said it looks muddy - I know that probably wasn’t meant to be a good thing lol but it sounded more toned down than RM, which is actually what I want.  Still wishing more pales or neutrals were available this year as linings 

Heading out Thursday so will probably make a decision on the spot.  This is super helpful though - thank you all!


----------



## ThisVNchick

amaretti_ said:


> Love this .  RM looks very framboise-y there and extra luscious with etoupe.  Tbh I was leaning towards RP after QF said it looks muddy - I know that probably wasn’t meant to be a good thing lol but it sounded more toned down than RM, which is actually what I want.  Still wishing more pales or neutrals were available this year as linings
> 
> Heading out Thursday so will probably make a decision on the spot.  This is super helpful though - thank you all!


I too wished rose sakura was offered this round for interior lining. I think I would have loved that for my etoupe but am happy I got it as the stitching color and then a fun, wham-bam interior color


----------



## mugenprincess

eternallove4bag said:


> Gris Tourterelle and Nata bi-color Birkin 25 with RGHW in chèvre leather. My first bi-color and so happy with how she turned out. She took almost a year to arrive!
> Thanks for letting me share


SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER GORGEOUS! Congrats!!


----------



## Booins

SGBB said:


> I would like to ask for your opinion on the following combinations for a multico:
> 1. chevre mysore rose sakura as main colour with rose mexico
> 2. chevre mysore rose sakura as main colour with nata
> 
> The reason I am asking is I have seen many people doing option 2, but I have never seen anyone picked option 1, so I can’t decide


I did option 1 for my special order, except I went with rose Mexico as my main color. B25! I placed my order back in April.. waiting patiently for it to arrive!!


----------



## Booins

eternallove4bag said:


> Gris Tourterelle and Nata bi-color Birkin 25 with RGHW in chèvre leather. My first bi-color and so happy with how she turned out. She took almost a year to arrive!
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5648789
> View attachment 5648790
> View attachment 5648791


Wow congrats!!!!! This is perfection!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

mugenprincess said:


> SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPER GORGEOUS! Congrats!!





Booins said:


> Wow congrats!!!!! This is perfection!!!


Thank you so much @mugenprincess @Booins 
Hermès truly makes the best neutrals.


----------



## herefortheparty00

eternallove4bag said:


> Gris Tourterelle and Nata bi-color Birkin 25 with RGHW in chèvre leather. My first bi-color and so happy with how she turned out. She took almost a year to arrive!
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5648789
> View attachment 5648790
> View attachment 5648791


This is one of the coolest, most tasteful SOs I have ever seen. So beautiful  Congrats on your new baby @eternallove4bag


----------



## Notorious Pink

SGBB said:


> I would like to ask for your opinion on the following combinations for a multico:
> 1. chevre mysore rose sakura as main colour with rose mexico
> 2. chevre mysore rose sakura as main colour with nata
> 
> The reason I am asking is I have seen many people doing option 2, but I have never seen anyone picked option 1, so I can’t decide


I did.


----------



## eternallove4bag

herefortheparty00 said:


> This is one of the coolest, most tasteful SOs I have ever seen. So beautiful  Congrats on your new baby @eternallove4bag


Thank you so much @herefortheparty00 I was petrified of doing a bi-color but am so happy these two colors worked well together.


----------



## jenayb

For those who have SO'd ostrich bags - how long did yours take? I'm at 2.5 years and my SA keeps mentioning that this is totally normal and that two years is the absolute minimum for ostrich, but...


----------



## fawnhagh

jenayb said:


> For those who have SO'd ostrich bags - how long did yours take? I'm at 2.5 years and my SA keeps mentioning that this is totally normal and that two years is the absolute minimum for ostrich, but...


Mine took 16 months and it was fairly fast I think. Hope yours will arrive soon!


----------



## allure244

jenayb said:


> For those who have SO'd ostrich bags - how long did yours take? I'm at 2.5 years and my SA keeps mentioning that this is totally normal and that two years is the absolute minimum for ostrich, but...


Mine was an ostrich k25 and it took about 21 months.


----------



## audreylita

I began this thread almost 10 years ago, based on how quickly one of my special orders came in.  It was just 71 days, it’s in the first post of this thread.  I think that may have been a record.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nm


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> Hi everybody! Just going to put this out there for fun. One of my SO choices wasn't available (Rouge de Coeur shiny alligator BUT apparently Braise is coming back which I much prefer, so I'm happy) and so I am very quickly re-doing my SO in a non-exotic.
> 
> For those who "know" me (or anyone who is just bored), what should I order? The only things I am sure of:
> 
> - I need to do either a lighter-colored bag, a brighter bag, or a multico, because I have too many dark neutrals and all my SOs are dark neutral or black versos with a subtle contrast stitch.
> - It'll be a Kelly 25, Birkin 25, Birkin 30, or maaaaybe Kelly 28. Open on retourné vs sellier on all styles.
> - Not Epsom or Ostrich in any bag, and not Swift unless it's a K25.
> - Probably PHW or BPHW hardware as I now have too much GHW.
> 
> I'm a little stuck, like a lot of us I think, because the bright colors I would have "branched out" with, like Bleu Electrique (which I have used as a lining but never exterior) and Anemone, aren't available.
> I don't own a B25 yet and am thinking maybe I should. But I am very much a shoulder-strap person, which is why I usually buy Kellys.
> If you have a moment and a suggestion, throw it out there!! Thanks so much


How about a K25 sellier chevre mysore in rouge de coeur PHW (shiny) with blue saphir interior and stitch? Or maybe since you will be doing braise one day in shiny alligator, its too much red.


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ShadowComet

Mini K verso RS- GP over 1 year and still waiting ................


----------



## QuelleFromage

DR2014 said:


> How about a K25 sellier chevre mysore in rouge de coeur PHW (shiny) with blue saphir interior and stitch? Or maybe since you will be doing braise one day in shiny alligator, its too much red.


That would be beautiful!

I think I am going back to original plan (before I knew I could do exotic):
K25 sellier, Gris T chèvre, Rose Mexico lining, Rose Sakura stitch

But I love getting other ideas!! This season has been so many twists and turns


----------



## jaz_o

wearawishbone said:


> Beautiful choice. I’ve not heard of issues with rose gold. I haven’t had my b25 long enough to see any problems. Permabrass is nice too. I ordered that on my pending k25 as it is a nice inbetween to gold and PHW. If you really like the warmth of the rghw I’d say go for it. I love mine


Thanks for your sound advice!   I told my SA earlier this week that I'll stick with rose gold hardware since it's been on waitlist for years.  I can't wait to pick up my SO next year.


----------



## jaz_o

loh said:


> She's finally here after 18 months.  Kelly 25 epsom sellier craie and trench with brush gold hardware and contrast stitching.  I chose the 4-leaf clover stamp.  Oh, and space derby twilly that just came into my store also.  Love her to bits!
> 
> View attachment 5646341


Very stunning!


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> That would be beautiful!
> 
> I think I am going back to original plan (before I knew I could do exotic):
> K25 sellier, Gris T chèvre, Rose Mexico lining, Rose Sakura stitch
> 
> But I love getting other ideas!! This season has been so many twists and turns


Gris T sounds so elegant and beautiful! Maybe I will do the R de C one day, if I ever get another chance to do an SO.


----------



## voguekelly711

ShadowComet said:


> Mini K verso RS- GP over 1 year and still waiting ................


Omg my exact specs… I guess it could be a year + for me too then LOL


----------



## ShadowComet

voguekelly711 said:


> Omg my exact specs… I guess it could be a year + for me too then LOL



Sorry mistyped - It is multico , not verso. Verso will be pretty too. Hope yours will arrive soon.


----------



## periogirl28

Just met my Paris SA who is being mysterious and advised me to wait just a bit to place my SO instead of now; he hinted that the list is changing soon and he knows I like pinks and purples. We know FSH doesn't follow the normal SO windows...


----------



## acrowcounted

periogirl28 said:


> Just met my Paris SA who is being mysterious and advised me to wait just a bit to place my SO instead of now; he hinted that the list is changing soon and he knows I like pinks and purples. We know FSH doesn't follow the normal SO windows...


There were rumors that a new list would be released in January to presumably start a calendar year annual cycle rather than the confusing way it runs now.


----------



## periogirl28

acrowcounted said:


> There were rumors that a new list would be released in January to presumably start a calendar year annual cycle rather than the confusing way it runs now.


You know, I think this is what he meant. He said "Just a little while." He definitely didn't mean next September. Heh.


----------



## QuelleFromage

periogirl28 said:


> Just met my Paris SA who is being mysterious and advised me to wait just a bit to place my SO instead of now; he hinted that the list is changing soon and he knows I like pinks and purples. We know FSH doesn't follow the normal SO windows...


I heard today (while finalizing my order) that it will likely change in January. Super exciting after this colorama hanging around for a long minute.


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

QuelleFromage said:


> I heard today (while finalizing my order) that it will likely change in January. Super exciting after this colorama hanging around for a long minute.


I’ve heard this as well!


----------



## Swedishstyle

Help! I am so excited for my first SO. I am struggling with making a decision and would love some advice. I have mostly neutral color wardrobe, white, tan, grey, black. I have decided on my first mini Kelly, but not sure of which color. Definitely doing Permabrass….with either Craie (epsom), Gris Perle (chèvre), Rose Sakura (chèvre), or Beton (ostrich). Please help me


----------



## hermesholic

eternallove4bag said:


> Gris Tourterelle and Nata bi-color Birkin 25 with RGHW in chèvre leather. My first bi-color and so happy with how she turned out. She took almost a year to arrive!
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5648789
> View attachment 5648790
> View attachment 5648791


Congrats dear! It is gorgeous!! This is also the exact combo in terms of colours and leather that I want for my first SO! Is this in contrast stitching? Would u be able to share more pics under different lighting? I’m going in for my SO in Tuesday! TIA!


----------



## periogirl28

Swedishstyle said:


> Help! I am so excited for my first SO. I am struggling with making a decision and would love some advice. I have mostly neutral color wardrobe, white, tan, grey, black. I have decided on my first mini Kelly, but not sure of which color. Definitely doing Permabrass….with either Craie (epsom), Gris Perle (chèvre), Rose Sakura (chèvre), or Beton (ostrich). Please help me


This is how I would approach it. Would you be happy to have a Mini Kelly for you very first SO? Many find it limited in use, but I don't and you might not at all. If that's ok then are you ok with Sakura being a more Spring colour unless you use it all year round? I have no problems there either. The other 3 are very neutral so I would decide on the missing shade in your collection (no info for us to help you there) and choose the one colour/ leather which gives you most mileage, fills a gap in your collection and make you happiest to look at. Congrats!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Swedishstyle

periogirl28 said:


> This is how I would approach it. Would you be happy to have a Mini Kelly for you very first SO? Many find it limited in use, but I don't and you might not at all. If that's ok then are you ok with Sakura being a more Spring colour unless you use it all year round? I have no problems there either. The other 3 are very neutral so I would decide on the missing shade in your collection (no info for us to help you there) and choose the one colour/ leather which gives you most mileage, fills a gap in your collection and make you happiest to look at. Congrats!


Thank you! I agree… I thought about it long and hard and the SO makes the most sense for the mini Kelly, as the other styles that I desire are relatively common classics. Currently I have a Kelly Sellier 28 noir Epsom GH, Kelly Sellier 25 etoupe Epsom PHW, Birkin 30 Gold Togo GH, Birkin 25 Noir Togo PHW, Lindy 26 Craie Togo GH, and Garden Party 30 toile and Noir. After several hours I am leaning towards a Craie Mini Kelly (either Rose-gold or Permabrass HW) OR a Rose Extreme Mini Kelly. Not sure which one would give me more mileage but love them both in photos


----------



## QuelleFromage

Swedishstyle said:


> Thank you! I agree… I thought about it long and hard and the SO makes the most sense for the mini Kelly, as the other styles that I desire are relatively common classics. Currently I have a Kelly Sellier 28 noir Epsom GH, Kelly Sellier 25 etoupe Epsom PHW, Birkin 30 Gold Togo GH, Birkin 25 Noir Togo PHW, Lindy 26 Craie Togo GH, and Garden Party 30 toile and Noir. After several hours I am leaning towards a Craie Mini Kelly (either Rose-gold or Permabrass HW) OR a Rose Extreme Mini Kelly. Not sure which one would give me more mileage but love them both in photos


I would think about color transfer. You'll know if that's an issue from having a Lindy in Craie.
Personally I would do chèvre since you don't have a chèvre bag, but your chosen colors are Epsom. So it's really: creamy white, or pop of color? MKs are so small you can do the pop of color easily.


----------



## Swedishstyle

QuelleFromage said:


> I would think about color transfer. You'll know if that's an issue from having a Lindy in Craie.
> Personally I would do chèvre since you don't have a chèvre bag, but your chosen colors are Epsom. So it's really: creamy white, or pop of color? MKs are so small you can do the pop of color easily.


Would love a chèvre too…. Hmm. The first world problem of placing an so


----------



## acrowcounted

Swedishstyle said:


> Thank you! I agree… I thought about it long and hard and the SO makes the most sense for the mini Kelly, as the other styles that I desire are relatively common classics. Currently I have a Kelly Sellier 28 noir Epsom GH, Kelly Sellier 25 etoupe Epsom PHW, Birkin 30 Gold Togo GH, Birkin 25 Noir Togo PHW, Lindy 26 Craie Togo GH, and Garden Party 30 toile and Noir. After several hours I am leaning towards a Craie Mini Kelly (either Rose-gold or Permabrass HW) OR a Rose Extreme Mini Kelly. Not sure which one would give me more mileage but love them both in photos


Rose Gold hardware is not an option for mini kelly. Rose extreme tends to read really fierce red in most lighting conditions so be sure that’s the color you are aiming for since its not really a pink. Good luck deciding!


----------



## bags_and_bubbles

Picked up my first SO this weekend after 13 months of waiting and just wanted to share, I thought long and hard before deciding but eventually went with what my heart desired: a K28 in Epsom (yes I guess I’m one of the few chèvre haters…) exterior rouge casaque, interior rose mexico, contrast stitching and brushed ghw. Couldn’t have been happier with the result!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hermesholic said:


> Congrats dear! It is gorgeous!! This is also the exact combo in terms of colours and leather that I want for my first SO! Is this in contrast stitching? Would u be able to share more pics under different lighting? I’m going in for my SO in Tuesday! TIA!


Hi @hermesholic absolutely! Will take more pics. GT is such a chameleon under different lightings. I went for inverted stitching so it’s GT and Nata stitching.  Congrats on your SO!


----------



## hermesholic

eternallove4bag said:


> Hi @hermesholic absolutely! Will take more pics. GT is such a chameleon under different lightings. I went for inverted stitching so it’s GT and Nata stitching.  Congrats on your SO!


Thanks babe!! Looking forward to drooling over your pics


----------



## eternallove4bag

hermesholic said:


> Thanks babe!! Looking forward to drooling over your pics


Sent you a pm @hermesholic hope the pics  are helpful in your decision


----------



## MelSpore

Hi, My appointment for SO is tomorrow. I know that I want rose sakura as primary colour, but I am debating whether to choose rose Mexico or gris perle as my secondary colour.  Anyone has picture of K25 rose sakura+ rose Mexico?


----------



## loh

MelSpore said:


> Hi, My appointment for SO is tomorrow. I know that I want rose sakura as primary colour, but I am debating whether to choose rose Mexico or gris perle as my secondary colour.  Anyone has picture of K25 rose sakura+ rose Mexico?


Here's a picture of rose sakura/rose mexico from @Notorious Pink in her article  https://www.purseblog.com/hermes/the-2021-guide-to-hermes-special-orders/




And here's a picture of rose sakura and gris perle from Madison Avenue Couture.  https://madisonavenuecouture.com/co...-brushed-gold-hardware?variant=39756253888606




Hope that helps and have fun at your SO appointment!


----------



## MelSpore

Thank you Loh, This is my first SO and I am so excited and scared at the same time.  I hope my final decision will turn out alright.


----------



## NW1984

Hi … I was looking at the SO color choices for 2022 and wondering if an SO can be done for a Casaque Birkin 30 Sellier  ? I did see some color choices in epsom Casaque … just wondering if anyone has placed a Casaque SO ?


----------



## acrowcounted

NW1984 said:


> Hi … I was looking at the SO color choices for 2022 and wondering if an SO can be done for a Casaque Birkin 30 Sellier  ? I did see some color choices in epsom Casaque … just wondering if anyone has placed a Casaque SO ?


Yes,  @lilneko69 posted the charts for Casaque bags here. However the color choices are very limited.


----------



## pkwc2

NW1984 said:


> Hi … I was looking at the SO color choices for 2022 and wondering if an SO can be done for a Casaque Birkin 30 Sellier  ? I did see some color choices in epsom Casaque … just wondering if anyone has placed a Casaque SO ?


I did back in April. Birkin 30 Sellier Casaque with Bleu Saphir and Bleu Zellige in RGHW. I was trying to recreate this limited edition bag with limited colors


----------



## NW1984

pkwc2 said:


> I did back in April. Birkin 30 Sellier Casaque with Bleu Saphir and Bleu Zellige in RGHW. I was trying to recreate this limited edition bag with limited colors
> View attachment 5653019


It looks amazing …


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## NW1984

I have seen many neutral Multico pairings lately… has anyone ordered etoupe and noir in Multico … I was trying to find some images but no luck …


----------



## loh

NW1984 said:


> I have seen many neutral Multico pairings lately… has anyone ordered etoupe and noir in Multico … I was trying to find some images but no luck …


Here's a couple I found online.


----------



## NW1984

loh said:


> Here's a couple I found online.
> 
> View attachment 5653588
> 
> View attachment 5653589


Thank you …loving the Sellier in this combination


----------



## jenayb

Has anyone else heard that SOs from 2020 and prior have been cancelled?


----------



## QuelleFromage

jenayb said:


> Has anyone else heard that SOs from 2020 and prior have been cancelled?


Whoa! Have not heard this. I could see it happening, though, given that apparently the number of SO slots has been expanded...that's a lot of artisan hours.
ETA: I was told by a leather manager at a large boutique in France that SOs are now supposed to come in within a year and that anything longer is now an outlier (we don't have a separate timing thread anymore, but for newer folks - ten or even five years ago it was completely normal to wait two years and change; plenty of folks waited three; this whole three to six month thing was very rare).


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> Whoa! Have not heard this. I could see it happening, though, given that apparently the number of SO slots has been expanded...that's a lot of artisan hours.



Right?? It would make sense to me. There seems to have been a ton of slots versus previously... My SO from March of 2020 is still outstanding, and I know others who are experiencing the same... Seems like they are focused on servicing the newer SOs versus those that were made some time ago...


----------



## QuelleFromage

jenayb said:


> Right?? It would make sense to me. There seems to have been a ton of slots versus previously... My SO from March of 2020 is still outstanding, and I know others who are experiencing the same... Seems like they are focused on servicing the newer SOs versus those that were made some time ago...


Yep, I have an outstanding one from 2020 as well   (and one from earlier that was cancelled, but they made it up to me).

There are way more slots per store than there used to be. I know more than one person who's placed two orders this season (different countries).


----------



## jenayb

QuelleFromage said:


> Yep, I have an outstanding one from 2020 as well   (and one from earlier that was cancelled, but they made it up to me).
> 
> There are way more slots per store than there used to be. I know more than one person who's placed two orders this season (different countries).



 I'm in good company at least!  

TBH, I hope mine got cancelled because I don't need another Beton ostrich bag.  I should have chosen an MK anyway, so..


----------



## QuelleFromage

jenayb said:


> I'm in good company at least!
> 
> TBH, I hope mine got cancelled because I don't need another Beton ostrich bag.  I should have chosen an MK anyway, so..


Haha, it's so funny how our tastes evolve and looking back at old SOs we are sometimes like "hmph, don't care"! If mine gets cancelled I'm also ordering an MK, unless my promised Braise shows up before then. 

I am patiently waiting for the new colorama, too. There are only a couple chèvre colors I even like right now, and I hear it is possible chèvre retourne comes back......


----------



## Bereal

bags_and_bubbles said:


> Picked up my first SO this weekend after 13 months of waiting and just wanted to share, I thought long and hard before deciding but eventually went with what my heart desired: a K28 in Epsom (yes I guess I’m one of the few chèvre haters…) exterior rouge casaque, interior rose mexico, contrast stitching and brushed ghw. Couldn’t have been happier with the result!
> 
> View attachment 5651854


Beautiful bag! Congratulations ..love rouge casaque


----------



## Helventara

Didn’t know Lakis can be ordered as SO. Or is it a horizon?
Picture credit: reseller IG.


----------



## acrowcounted

Helventara said:


> Didn’t know Lakis can be ordered as SO. Or is it a horizon?
> Picture credit: reseller IG.
> 
> View attachment 5654586


It may have been possible years ago but not any time recently. Wonder what year stamp this bag is (assuming its legit).


----------



## Helventara

acrowcounted said:


> It may have been possible years ago but not any time recently. Wonder what year stamp this bag is (assuming its legit).


Assuming it’s legit, the reseller (a reputable one who is not likely to show obvious fakes) claims it’s from 2022.
Not looking to authenticate or anything. Just curious as this model doesn’t appear in the order sheet and it’s recent.
Obviously we do not get reveals of horizon here and I wonder if horizon bears the same horseshoe mark.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Helventara said:


> Didn’t know Lakis can be ordered as SO. Or is it a horizon?
> Picture credit: reseller IG.
> 
> View attachment 5654586





Helventara said:


> Assuming it’s legit, the reseller (a reputable one who is not likely to show obvious fakes) claims it’s from 2022.
> Not looking to authenticate or anything. Just curious as this model doesn’t appear in the order sheet and it’s recent.
> Obviously we do not get reveals of horizon here and I wonder if horizon bears the same horseshoe mark.


Lakis was an SO choice within my memory, so last ten years or so, but not in 2022. 

Horizon does not have a horseshoe (well at least I was told it would not have a horseshoe nor did I want it to). This also doesn't look like a current color, although with IG you can't tell.


----------



## acrowcounted

QuelleFromage said:


> Lakis was an SO choice within my memory, so last ten years or so, but not in 2022.
> 
> Horizon does not have a horseshoe (well at least I was told it would not have a horseshoe nor did I want it to). This also doesn't look like a current color, although with IG you can't tell.


Pretty sure Horizon items do come with the horseshoe stamp. Here is just one example on a rose confetti basketball but I’ve seen it on other horizons as well. But yeah, Lakis is definitely not currently on the SO menu and they stick pretty strictly to what is on the paperwork because the computer systems have pre-generated selections that the SM clicks through. If one is really excited by the idea of a Lakis, definitely mention it to your SA and a HO may be recommended (though unfortunately at a silly increased price).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## QuelleFromage

acrowcounted said:


> Pretty sure Horizon items do come with the horseshoe stamp. Here is just one example on a rose confetti basketball but I’ve seen it on other horizons as well. But yeah, Lakis is definitely not currently on the SO menu and they stick pretty strictly to what is on the paperwork because the computer systems have pre-generated selections that the SM clicks through. If one is really excited by the idea of a Lakis, definitely mention it to your SA and a HO may be recommended (though unfortunately at a silly increased price).
> View attachment 5654668


Lakis was an option, as mentioned, several years ago.


----------



## periogirl28

Horizon comes with a horseshoe. Lakis via SO was not offered for quite a while so a 2022 stamp is urm "surprising" to me. A Lakis via Horizon will be easily traceable.


----------



## periogirl28

I was told a very interesting fact regarding Horseshoe stamps when we visited the Horizon workshops in Pantin. When Hermes used to make those very rare bespoke pieces for very loyal customers, decades ago and way before A La Carte/ SO or Horizon was actually in existence, the stamp was used to denote a very unique piece, custom made for a specific client. It was a little secret then and should remain a cherished part of our collection to have one. It would be fun to find out where it's stamped on a yacht or Lamborghini!


----------



## Helventara

periogirl28 said:


> Horizon comes with a horseshoe. Lakis via SO was not offered for quite a while so a 2022 stamp is urm "surprising" to me. *A Lakis via Horizon will be easily traceable.*


That was my initial thought that this item, if legit, is a horizon. But that’s brave, to put such a recent horizon on reseller page. Anyway, getting OT now and I want to thank all you who joined in to 'solve' my little mystery.


----------



## periogirl28

I wouldn't say it's off topic. A Lakis was possible via SO. This has a HS stamp which denotes not a Podium order. I think it's relevant to the thread topic.


----------



## papertiger

*Nothing SO is OT in this thread. 

If something is OT, please don't introduce it in this thread, if you see something that is, please just report. TY*


----------



## Helventara

@periogirl28 @papertiger sorry.  I am very conscious  (even scared) of veering off topic. Glad to know it’s OK and thanks for the feedback. Appreciate the learning here.


----------



## cutiecat

Hello everyone,
I just did my very first special order yesterday!! EEEK 
How am I gonna wait till I receive her? OMG  So excited to be a part of this lovely thread ~ Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## juju2016

SugarMama said:


> This is beyond gorgeous!  Enjoy her!


Sooooo incredible! I’d this a new color?


----------



## AndyMor

jenayb said:


> Has anyone else heard that SOs from 2020 and prior have been cancelled?


I’m unfortunately still waiting for a pre-2020 SO. I wonder when this will be confirmed by my SA and if there will be any “make good” consolation prizes in store. Alas, with anything H, it’s best to not have any expectations at all.


----------



## jenayb

AndyMor said:


> I’m unfortunately still waiting for a pre-2020 SO. I wonder when this will be confirmed by my SA and if there will be any “make good” consolation prizes in store. Alas, with anything H, it’s best to not have any expectations at all.



I'm sorry to hear that... I would be curious, too, and agree with your sentiments of a lack of expectations..


----------



## Mirame

acrowcounted said:


> There were rumors that a new list would be released in January to presumably start a calendar year annual cycle rather than the confusing way it runs now.


Yes I can confirm this. My SA just told me SO will be in January. Hopefully, I can get my SO year 2023


----------



## Antje_MUC

I just placed my SO! So excited!!!
I was told that my wishlist gets canceled while I am waiting for the SO. Is this the common practice?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Antje_MUC said:


> I just placed my SO! So excited!!!
> I was told that my wishlist gets canceled while I am waiting for the SO. Is this the common practice?
> 
> View attachment 5656698


Congratulations! Rouge H and Rouge Sellier?

Stores vary on their practice with outstanding SOs. Now that SOs come in fairly quickly, probably they are trying to manage how many Birkins/Kellys clients can buy in a time period. If you didn't order a Birkin or Kelly, though, that would be odd.


----------



## cutiecat

Antje_MUC said:


> I just placed my SO! So excited!!!
> I was told that my wishlist gets canceled while I am waiting for the SO. Is this the common practice?
> 
> View attachment 5656698


Beautiful combination! What color are they? Rouge H and Rouge sellier?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Antje_MUC

QuelleFromage said:


> Congratulations! Rouge H and Rouge Sellier?
> 
> Stores vary on their practice with outstanding SOs. Now that SOs come in fairly quickly, probably they are trying to manage how many Birkins/Kellys clients can buy in a time period. If you didn't order a Birkin or Kelly, though, that would be odd.


Thank you for the quick response! Yes, rouge h (inside) and rouge sellier (outside), acajou stitching and brushed phw.  And yes, I ordered a K28 - I really really wanted Chevre for a SO, so I didn’t take the Kelly Pochette which was my wishlist bag for quite a while now…
I am not among the customers who get one or even two quota bags per year. The SO is actually my second QB ever. My first one was a K32 in 2020. Not complaining, I got very beautiful bags from my SA, even without spending huge amounts in the boutique!


----------



## Antje_MUC

cutiecat said:


> Beautiful combination! What color are they? Rouge H and Rouge sellier?


Well spotted!! Exactly right!


----------



## cutiecat

Antje_MUC said:


> Well spotted!! Exactly right!


I have 2 Rouge sellier, I am loving that color more everyday. You will love it!! Congrats!!


----------



## WingNut

eternallove4bag said:


> Gris Tourterelle and Nata bi-color Birkin 25 with RGHW in chèvre leather. My first bi-color and so happy with how she turned out. She took almost a year to arrive!
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5648789
> View attachment 5648790
> View attachment 5648791


I’m late to catch up, gosh this is gorgeous! You definitely are a star when it comes to stunning neutral combinations. And Chevre… swoon!


----------



## eternallove4bag

WingNut said:


> I’m late to catch up, gosh this is gorgeous! You definitely are a star when it comes to stunning neutral combinations. And Chevre… swoon!


We are both chèvre lovers and I love it @WingNut 
Thank you tons! I am so happy with the way this baby turned out.


----------



## Marmotte

Got offered my second SO in 2 years!!
My SA told me that she had a few SO spots left for 2022 and she was feeling sorry that none of the specs in my wishlist were going to arrive anytime soon…

So just ordered a
B25 Verso
Taurillon Clémence 
Outside Rose Sakura
Inside Toffee
Contrasting stitching in Cuir
RGHW




My first SO took 7 months, let’s see how long this one will take!


----------



## mcpro

jenayb said:


> Has anyone else heard that SOs from 2020 and prior have been cancelled?




I'm still waiting for mine, Ordered in Feb 2020 !!! almost 3 years ... still waiting .


----------



## mcpro

QuelleFromage said:


> Yep, I have an outstanding one from 2020 as well   (and one from earlier that was cancelled, but they made it up to me).
> 
> There are way more slots per store than there used to be. I know more than one person who's placed two orders this season (different countries


Thought I'm the only one waiting for SO that was placed 2020... I'm loosing hope...


----------



## _gelato_

I’m trying to decide between Epsom and Chevre for my SO MK; could MK owners share their experience with these leathers please? I hardly see Chevre MK on the resale market, is it because it’s rarer/less desirable? To be clear I’m only asking the latter question out of curiosity, I don’t choose my bags based on popularity!


----------



## DrTr

_gelato_ said:


> I’m trying to decide between Epsom and Chevre for my SO MK; could MK owners share their experience with these leathers please? I hardly see Chevre MK on the resale market, is it because it’s rarer/less desirable? To be clear I’m only asking the latter question out of curiosity, I don’t choose my bags based on popularity!


I adore chèvre! Finally got a bag in it and I will never let it go. I’m not a fan of Epsom (personal preference, I like leathers that have a nicer hand and I can’t get over the plastic feel of Epsom). I’ve had a chèvre small calendar cover for 14 years, been in every bag I owned, it’s used all the time and it has softened and become more :shimmery: over time and you would never know it was that old. It’s also got a lovely hand. I also find chèvre more lightweight and a bit more structured than Togo or clemence. Can’t speak for the secondary market, but my guess is that it is a very desirable leather and people don’t sell them as often. Good luck choosing your SO!


----------



## QuelleFromage

_gelato_ said:


> I’m trying to decide between Epsom and Chevre for my SO MK; could MK owners share their experience with these leathers please? I hardly see Chevre MK on the resale market, is it because it’s rarer/less desirable? To be clear I’m only asking the latter question out of curiosity, I don’t choose my bags based on popularity!


IMO they are both perfectly suited to the mini Kelly; it just depends which leather you like more. Both are structured; the grain patterns are different; the hand feel is different; chèvre has a bit more sheen although both have sheen. Personally I find chèvre a bit easier to get in and out of, but that's a minor difference.

I will take chèvre over Epsom any day (I am with @DrTr that the hand feel is plasticky, and it's a printed leather), and haven't placed an SO for any other leather in a few years (my SA in France, actually, would not let me order Epsom if I tried), but plenty of people feel the opposite. Also worth noting that while the MK_ is_ available in production in chèvre, it's still a less seen leather. Chèvre is also a bit more expensive.

I have an MK in Box and while I love it to bits, a softer and less easily scratched leather is a better choice for the MK (not that you can SO Box atm).


----------



## WhiteBus

chèvre is lighter
less often found on stock items 
so popular for SOs and that's why they get kept


----------



## ArielS

_gelato_ said:


> I’m trying to decide between Epsom and Chevre for my SO MK; could MK owners share their experience with these leathers please? I hardly see Chevre MK on the resale market, is it because it’s rarer/less desirable? To be clear I’m only asking the latter question out of curiosity, I don’t choose my bags based on popularity!


I have Kelly 25 in Epsom and recently got mini Kelly in chèvre. I love the grain on both but prefer matte look on epsom to shiny chèvre. Although I think chèvre looks more expensive due to the shimmery shine. I’ve been using my epsom k25 for about a year, carried to London on train / tube but no scratches. My chèvre MK however got scratches the very first week I got it. The scratches are not that obvious but I can see them. Chèvre is lighter than epsom but with MK, it makes no difference. Hope this helps making decision. Let us know what you order in the end.


----------



## 8KLV8

lilneko69 said:


> I put in my SO order today at the new Madison store. They now have a separate private area called the Lotus room for us to do the SO. It’s done beautifully! I also took a few pics of the 2022 selection definitions with the B/K Sellier Casaque defined. I know we chatted about it already but haven’t seen this posted yet.
> 
> View attachment 5643772
> View attachment 5643773
> View attachment 5643775


Very helpful thanx very much! I placed my 1st special order on the 14th Nov and am over the moon but nervously doubt my choices. Also have not got any official paper trail for my SO. All verbal with my SA and his team. I trust them but from this forum looks like peoples’ experiences sound more ‘official’ and also worry about experiences of having late cancellations.

I am more of a Kelly girl but wanted at least 1 Birkin to add to my tiny H collection especially as my youngest daughter is a Birkin girl. If this will be my last bag for whatever happens in the future; at least I have something special she will love to remember me by. She would have preferred a B30 as she is taller than me but I know she could rock a cutie B25 and will remember me when I’m long gone (sorry for being so morbid ). Also birkins showcase the horseshoe stamp so naturally which I love! Although a K SO would also be fab, I have seen people keeping their SO Kelly’s open to expose the horseshoe… to me this looks a bit too awkwardly showy as I love Kelly’s neatly closed.

This SO will be is my 2nd quota. My first quota bag is K25 retourne Togo Ghw offered end of July after years of patience. I have asked for a B25 clemence (as my grey  choice not available with other leathers) etain verso with gris perle interior and gp stitching with RGH. Nearly got swayed to do multicowith same colours by members of my SA’s team, but held my stance…. Now sometimes doubting I should have taken their advice‍♀️


----------



## 8KLV8

eternallove4bag said:


> Gris Tourterelle and Nata bi-color Birkin 25 with RGHW in chèvre leather. My first bi-color and so happy with how she turned out. She took almost a year to arrive!
> Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 5648789
> View attachment 5648790
> View attachment 5648791


love love love !!! Wonderful choice


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## lurketylurk

8KLV8 said:


> Very helpful thanx very much! I placed my 1st special order on the 14th Nov and am over the moon but nervously doubt my choices. Also have not got any official paper trail for my SO. All verbal with my SA and his team. I trust them but from this forum looks like peoples’ experiences sound more ‘official’ and also worry about experiences of having late cancellations.
> 
> I am more of a Kelly girl but wanted at least 1 Birkin to add to my tiny H collection especially as my youngest daughter is a Birkin girl. If this will be my last bag for whatever happens in the future; at least I have something special she will love to remember me by. She would have preferred a B30 as she is taller than me but I know she could rock a cutie B25 and will remember me when I’m long gone (sorry for being so morbid ). Also birkins showcase the horseshoe stamp so naturally which I love! Although a K SO would also be fab, I have seen people keeping their SO Kelly’s open to expose the horseshoe… to me this looks a bit too awkwardly showy as I love Kelly’s neatly closed.
> 
> This SO will be is my 2nd quota. My first quota bag is K25 retourne Togo Ghw offered end of July after years of patience. I have asked for a B25 clemence (as my grey  choice not available with other leathers) etain verso with gris perle interior and gp stitching with RGH. Nearly got swayed to do multicowith same colours by members of my SA’s team, but held my stance…. Now sometimes doubting I should have taken their advice‍♀️


That sounds very beautiful and tasteful!  Don't doubt your choices, I think it will be lovely


----------



## 8KLV8

Antje_MUC said:


> I just placed my SO! So excited!!!
> I was told that my wishlist gets canceled while I am waiting for the SO. Is this the common practice?
> 
> View attachment 5656698


I was told the same- that my wishlist is cancelled and the SO counts as fulfilling a wish. I have to say despite the restrictions SO’s are the way to go! It’s great to be able to plan…


----------



## basicmama

So lots of info on here regarding general prespends for quota bags, but I haven’t seen any discussion on what it takes to get a SO offer. I know every “journey” is different but I would like a goal post here to get a good gauge of when I may be able to finally get that call! Is there a prespend? How many years of loyalty? Is it just the top VIPs or big spenders or can be well liked by your SA result in one? 

Asking because I really want a MK and I’m starting to think I would need to be offered a SO in order to make that dream bag happen…


----------



## acrowcounted

Check out the SO thread for discussion on this matter. In short, there is no rhyme or reason. Some clients get a SO offer as their very first bag. Others have been shopping diligently for years and years with no SO offer. I would argue that with H corporate’s recent push and policy change to make SO available to newer customers, that it isn’t even a special VIP type offering anymore, more just a “we think this newer client might be long term one day”. That being said, mini Kelly is also more prevalent than ever before so I wouldn't rule out getting a normal mini Kelly offer with a decent relationship. Good luck.


----------



## Jadpe

basicmama said:


> So lots of info on here regarding general prespends for quota bags, but I haven’t seen any discussion on what it takes to get a SO offer. I know every “journey” is different but I would like a goal post here to get a good gauge of when I may be able to finally get that call! Is there a prespend? How many years of loyalty? Is it just the top VIPs or big spenders or can be well liked by your SA result in one?
> 
> Asking because I really want a MK and I’m starting to think I would need to be offered a SO in order to make that dream bag happen…


It all depends on the store and the relationship with your SA. I was offered my first SO in October. It's my second QB offer and one year after I started shopping with my SA, 6 months after my K25. I think my stores value loyalty more than prespend since they got a lot of tourist traffic.

My friend was offered her SO in a different store roughly around the same time, spending pattern and building a relationship with her SA. 

So I think it's true they likely tend to offer SO's to newer customers this year.


----------



## Booins

8KLV8 said:


> I was told the same- that my wishlist is cancelled and the SO counts as fulfilling a wish. I have to say despite the restrictions SO’s are the way to go! It’s great to be able to plan…


I was offered a k28 in vert jade 2 months after I placed my SO.  I guess all boutiques are different?


----------



## 8KLV8

Booins said:


> I was offered a k28 in vert jade 2 months after I placed my SO.  I guess all boutiques are different?


Yes sounds like they all have their own unique nuances and characters… congrats on the k28vert jade. What hardware did you manage to score ?


----------



## Booins

Thank you!! It’s a Sellier, epsom with gold hardware!


----------



## 8KLV8

Booins said:


> Thank you!! It’s a Sellier, epsom with gold hardware!


Gorgeous


----------



## eternallove4bag

8KLV8 said:


> love love love !!! Wonderful choice


Thank you so much @8KLV8


----------



## Bdbunny

So my SA told me that I would be eligible to do a SO, but she said spring season is around May/June. A friend of mine had done a SO in February so I asked her if it was also possible in February. She then sort of backtracked and said maybe it's earlier this year... but it sounds like TPF'ers have been placing SO's currently as well, so I'm confused. Do you think she's just telling me May/June so that I will continue to spend until then? I can't get a good read on this... Thanks for any insights!


----------



## acrowcounted

Bdbunny said:


> So my SA told me that I would be eligible to do a SO, but she said spring season is around May/June. A friend of mine had done a SO in February so I asked her if it was also possible in February. She then sort of backtracked and said maybe it's earlier this year... but it sounds like TPF'ers have been placing SO's currently as well, so I'm confused. Do you think she's just telling me May/June so that I will continue to spend until then? I can't get a good read on this... Thanks for any insights!


The SO window seems to be a bit in flux this year. It is definitely currently open, however, it’s up to each store manager to decide when they want to place SOs throughout the year and yours may have already “spent” whatever they had budgeted for SO for this quarter. Rumor has it that a new SO menu will be released in January and a new SO period will begin at that time. I don’t think this is anything nefarious or personal from your SA but rather the uncertainty of when her store will reopen SO orders but with the idea that you will be offered to place one whenever that opening happens.


----------



## Bdbunny

acrowcounted said:


> The SO window seems to be a bit in flux this year. It is definitely currently open, however, it’s up to each store manager to decide when they want to place SOs throughout the year and yours may have already “spent” whatever they had budgeted for SO for this quarter. Rumor has it that a new SO menu will be released in January and a new SO period will begin at that time. I don’t think this is anything nefarious or personal from your SA but rather the unsurity of when her store will reopen SO orders but with the idea that you will be offered to place one whenever that opening happens.


Ah thanks for making me feel better! This was the second time she mentioned it so I’m hoping it will happen!


----------



## westcoastgal

Bdbunny said:


> So my SA told me that I would be eligible to do a SO, but she said spring season is around May/June. A friend of mine had done a SO in February so I asked her if it was also possible in February. She then sort of backtracked and said maybe it's earlier this year... but it sounds like TPF'ers have been placing SO's currently as well, so I'm confused. Do you think she's just telling me May/June so that I will continue to spend until then? I can't get a good read on this... Thanks for any insights!


How exciting you have been offered one. Wanted to let you know I was offered one in early 2022 and was also told the order could not be placed until May because that is when the store was doing them. I got to do mine with my SA earlier than that but it was not placed/submitted until May. I think your SA is just trying to be transparent with you about timeline. Your SA likely thinks your relationship is long term anyway so she is probably not trying to extend your spending. I also bet in your case the earlier slots are filled. It will give you extra time to obsess about your order, which might be fun.


----------



## Bdbunny

westcoastgal said:


> How exciting you have been offered one. Wanted to let you know I was offered one in early 2022 and was also told the order could not be placed until May because that is when the store was doing them. I got to do mine with my SA earlier than that but it was not placed/submitted until May. I think your SA is just trying to be transparent with you about timeline. Your SA likely thinks your relationship is long term anyway so she is probably not trying to extend your spending. I also bet in your case the earlier slots are filled. It will give you extra time to obsess about your order, which might be





westcoastgal said:


> How exciting you have been offered one. Wanted to let you know I was offered one in early 2022 and was also told the order could not be placed until May because that is when the store was doing them. I got to do mine with my SA earlier than that but it was not placed/submitted until May. I think your SA is just trying to be transparent with you about timeline. Your SA likely thinks your relationship is long term anyway so she is probably not trying to extend your spending. I also bet in your case the earlier slots are filled. It will give you extra time to obsess about your order, which might be fun.


Thank you! That makes sense. And yes, I have already started to obsess!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Sarah_sarah

My last SO got stolen (made a thread about it) so now I am doing another one in ostrich. I have to do it pretty quickly and I won’t be able to go to the store, DH is going. I’m scared to think what he will do so I wonder if you know which colours are available for ostrich and also which of the darker or neutral ones do you think are worth doing in otrich?


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Sarah_sarah said:


> My last SO got stolen (made a thread about it) so now I am doing another one in ostrich. I have to do it pretty quickly and I won’t be able to go to the store, DH is going. I’m scared to think what he will do so I wonder if you know which colours are available for ostrich and also which of the darker or neutral ones do you think are worth doing in otrich?


The color charts are stickied to the top of the thread, so you should be able to take a look at them there! Are you thinking you might want to do one similar to the one that got stolen? If that one was graphite, that is on the list! (I just a few hours ago read about your stolen bag- how heartbreaking to lose something so valuable! But how kind of your SA to offer you another.)


----------



## SoDoLo2

I got the call!  I’m so excited but so confused what to go for. 

Should I do a B25 or a MK?! 
I have 2 young boys and not many nightly outings so a MK is carefree with the strap but a B25 would round of my collection so well.  I use my Kellys much more than the Birkins

I currently have: 
K32 Noir
K25 Rose Confetti
K25 Craie/Gris Asphalt SO
MK Jaune de Citrone 
B35 Canopee
B30 Barenia Faubourg 

What would you do?


----------



## westcoastgal

SoDoLo2 said:


> I got the call!  I’m so excited but so confused what to go for.
> 
> Should I do a B25 or a MK?!
> I have 2 young boys and not many nightly outings so a MK is carefree with the strap but a B25 would round of my collection so well.  I use my Kellys much more than the Birkins
> 
> I currently have:
> K32 Noir
> K25 Rose Confetti
> K25 Craie/Gris Asphalt SO
> MK Jaune de Citrone
> B35 Canopee
> B30 Barenia Faubourg
> 
> What would you do?


I would get what you really want (maybe you can already visualize it) or else what you need or want functionality-wise now. Kids also change phases very quickly so maybe you can weigh that less heavily. If you really want a B25, get one, if not, think of another mini-k in another color. If use you a Kelly more a K28 might be a good size too.


----------



## SoDoLo2

westcoastgal said:


> I would get what you really want (maybe you can already visualize it) or else what you need or want functionality-wise now. Kids also change phases very quickly so maybe you can weigh that less heavily. If you really want a B25, get one, if not, think of another mini-k in another color. If use you a Kelly more a K28 might be a good size too.


Thank you  
The problem I have is I really wanted a SO birkin for a long time( so I had one of each SO K & B!)

But I don’t fancy the multico birkins as much even tho that’s what I know I’ll do 100%. The MK is very hard to get where I am and I will never be offered it normally, I was just really lucky to get my current on abroad and they look super cute in two Colours! But then I’m giving up on my SO B&K dream team.. 

Feasible wise the MK is easier to use for me than the Birkin so they don’t come with pros and cons!


----------



## shermes

shermes said:


> I submitted my first ever SO
> 
> I’ve decided on B25 togo multico in Craie & Gris Tourterelle with Permabrass hardware.
> View attachment 5627431
> 
> 
> It was a fabulous experience


Hi Guys, as you can see I submitted my SO early Oct with my SA. He has now left H and has told me he will assign me to an SA that my family knows (which is good). I was just wondering what happens with my SO? I guess the boutique as a whole manages it right? I could ask the new SA about it and see if she knows anything.. even though I think it’s out of their realm once the request is in Paris? Some insight would be greatly appreciated as it’s my first!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> The color charts are stickied to the top of the thread, so you should be able to take a look at them there! Are you thinking you might want to do one similar to the one that got stolen? If that one was graphite, that is on the list! (I just a few hours ago read about your stolen bag- how heartbreaking to lose something so valuable! But how kind of your SA to offer you another.)


Thank you so much. I was thinking of doing something different but I am not hugely impressed by the colours. I really like the blue colour contrasts but it seems the blue colours we have as an option won’t go so well. It will be a difficult one to do this time. I do love to get a Kelly 20 again and this time with brushed GH. Maybe blue and grey?


----------



## Sarah_sarah

shermes said:


> Hi Guys, as you can see I submitted my SO early Oct with my SA. He has now left H and has told me he will assign me to an SA that my family knows (which is good). I was just wondering what happens with my SO? I guess the boutique as a whole manages it right? I could ask the new SA about it and see if she knows anything.. even though I think it’s out of their realm once the request is in Paris? Some insight would be greatly appreciated as it’s my first!


Judging from my boutique and experience the SO will stay with you and is usually approved by the SM anyway. Always good to check on the progress as you go visit the new SA


----------



## shermes

Sarah_sarah said:


> Judging from my boutique and experience the SO will stay with you and is usually approved by the SM anyway. Always good to check on the progress as you go visit the new SA


Thank you for clarifying. I’ll bring it up when I see her


----------



## acrowcounted

Sarah_sarah said:


> Thank you so much. I was thinking of doing something different but I am not hugely impressed by the colours. I really like the blue colour contrasts but it seems the blue colours we have as an option won’t go so well. It will be a difficult one to do this time. I do love to get a Kelly 20 again and this time with brushed GH. Maybe blue and grey?


Unfortunately, brushed hardware is not available for the K20. I’m curious if your store is expecting you to reorder the exact same bag as the one that was stolen since it is the reason they are offering you the opportunity. I feel like allowing an order of anything else will create many sudden “stolen SO bags“ around the world.


----------



## showgratitude

SoDoLo2 said:


> I got the call!  I’m so excited but so confused what to go for.
> 
> Should I do a B25 or a MK?!
> I have 2 young boys and not many nightly outings so a MK is carefree with the strap but a B25 would round of my collection so well.  I use my Kellys much more than the Birkins
> 
> I currently have:
> K32 Noir
> K25 Rose Confetti
> K25 Craie/Gris Asphalt SO
> MK Jaune de Citrone
> B35 Canopee
> B30 Barenia Faubourg
> 
> What would you do?


I'll pick a B25 if I was in your position because you said you already have an MK. Even if you love an MK and get one more, you'd still like a B25 eventually to complete you collection..as what you stated.


----------



## Booins

SoDoLo2 said:


> I got the call!  I’m so excited but so confused what to go for.
> 
> Should I do a B25 or a MK?!
> I have 2 young boys and not many nightly outings so a MK is carefree with the strap but a B25 would round of my collection so well.  I use my Kellys much more than the Birkins
> 
> I currently have:
> K32 Noir
> K25 Rose Confetti
> K25 Craie/Gris Asphalt SO
> MK Jaune de Citrone
> B35 Canopee
> B30 Barenia Faubourg
> 
> What would you do?


Ahh congrats!! Your collection sounds lovely! I would do a b25. I have a MK and I rarely reach for it because it’s not the most practical size (I’m a mom of 2). 25s are my favorite size!


----------



## SoDoLo2

westcoastgal said:


> I would get what you really want (maybe you can already visualize it) or else what you need or want functionality-wise now. Kids also change phases very quickly so maybe you can weigh that less heavily. If you really want a B25, get one, if not, think of another mini-k in another color. If use you a Kelly more a K28 might be a good size too.


Thank you for your input. I think I’ll go for a MK because it will be my only chance to get one from the store and it’s the easiest to wear atm. (I’m thinking Nata and Rose Sakura  )Whereas a Birkin will def come my way Later on.


----------



## SoDoLo2

Booins said:


> Ahh congrats!! Your collection sounds lovely! I would do a b25. I have a MK and I rarely reach for it because it’s not the most practical size (I’m a mom of 2). 25s are my favorite size!


Thank you! I live in a village and and that I wear the Kelly’s more than my birkins. My boys are now 6 & 8 and it’s perfect for my phone, keys and wallet. All I need!!


----------



## Booins

SoDoLo2 said:


> Thank you! I live in a village and and that I wear the Kelly’s more than my birkins. My boys are now 6 & 8 and it’s perfect for my phone, keys and wallet. All I need!!


Nata and rose Sakura will be so beautiful together!!! And I agree, Kelly is easier to wear and I love the strap. 
I did my SO (back in april) in a b25 rose Mexico & rose Sakura


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## SoDoLo2

Booins said:


> Nata and rose Sakura will be so beautiful together!!! And I agree, Kelly is easier to wear and I love the strap.
> I did my SO (back in april) in a b25 rose Mexico & rose Sakura


Sounds beautiful ☺️☺️ I hope you receive it soon!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Finally after over 13 months my SO arrived …. Right on time for my Birthday next month ♥️♥️♥️


----------



## SoDoLo2

SoDoLo2 said:


> Sounds beautiful ☺️☺️ I hope you receive it soon!!


Blue brume was available  so I went with blue brume and rose Sakura sides


----------



## acrowcounted

SoDoLo2 said:


> Blue brume was available  so I went with blue brume and rose Sakura sides
> 
> View attachment 5666565


Recommend you be ready with your secondary choice for when/if you get the phone call that Brume actually isn’t available.


----------



## SoDoLo2

I am


acrowcounted said:


> Recommend you be ready with your secondary choice for when/if you get the phone call that Brume actually isn’t available



Thanks, I am aware of the issues and was shocked when I saw it as an option. 
It only available in chèvre and I had him call the manager to doublecheck and they confirmed it’s ok in chèvre. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Booins

SoDoLo2 said:


> Blue brume was available  so I went with blue brume and rose Sakura sides
> 
> View attachment 5666565


It’s gonna look so good! Congrats again!!!


----------



## summerdreamsoflove

SoDoLo2 said:


> Blue brume was available  so I went with blue brume and rose Sakura sides
> 
> View attachment 5666565


I did my SO a month ago, and was also surprised to see Blue Brume available as an option. And I picked the same colours as you! But rose sakura as the main colour.


----------



## SoDoLo2

summerdreamsoflove said:


> I did my SO a month ago, and was also surprised to see Blue Brume available as an option. And I picked the same colours as you! But rose sakura as the main colour.


Oooh Amazing news!! ☺️ gorgeous combo ☺️☺️


----------



## susanq

My kelly 25 swift sellier (yes they did a swift sellier) from May 2018 is finally in. OMG. I will be picking it up next month. I cannot wait to see what it looks like in person. I honestly thought it was never going to be made.


----------



## JadeFor3st

summerdreamsoflove said:


> I did my SO a month ago, and was also surprised to see Blue Brume available as an option. And I picked the same colours as you! But rose sakura as the main colour.


I was going to pick Rose Sakura (main) and blue Brume, but I thought it wasn’t available so I chose Nata for the side instead. I’m sure both will look beautiful, but I’m really curious on the outcome of yours. Can’t wait!


----------



## JadeFor3st

susanq said:


> My kelly 25 swift sellier (yes they did a swift sellier) from May 2018 is finally in. OMG. I will be picking it up next month. I cannot wait to see what it looks like in person. I honestly thought it was never going to be made.


I’ve seen in person a kelly 25 in swift Sellier. It is quite unique! You’ll love it!


----------



## summerdreamsoflove

SoDoLo2 said:


> Oooh Amazing news!! ☺️ gorgeous combo ☺️☺️


Thank you dear! And I love yours too! 


JadeFor3st said:


> I was going to pick Rose Sakura (main) and blue Brume, but I thought it wasn’t available so I chose Nata for the side instead. I’m sure both will look beautiful, but I’m really curious on the outcome of yours. Can’t wait!


That is a beautiful combo. Hopefully we won’t have to wait too long!


----------



## periogirl28

susanq said:


> My kelly 25 swift sellier (yes they did a swift sellier) from May 2018 is finally in. OMG. I will be picking it up next month. I cannot wait to see what it looks like in person. I honestly thought it was never going to be made.


Wow that's like a record and Swift Sellier!


----------



## deltalady

susanq said:


> My kelly 25 swift sellier (yes they did a swift sellier) from May 2018 is finally in. OMG. I will be picking it up next month. I cannot wait to see what it looks like in person. I honestly thought it was never going to be made.


Wow! Over 4 years!


----------



## QuelleFromage

SoDoLo2 said:


> I am
> 
> 
> Thanks, I am aware of the issues and was shocked when I saw it as an option.
> It only available in chèvre and I had him call the manager to doublecheck and they confirmed it’s ok in chèvre. Fingers crossed!


Yep! Was available to me as well and I double-checked (didn't order it, though).


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## stylemeter

summerdreamsoflove said:


> I did my SO a month ago, and was also surprised to see Blue Brume available as an option. And I picked the same colours as you! But rose sakura as the main colour.


me too


----------



## impaktplayer

To my complete surprise, I got to do my first SO yesterday. Bleu Brume was available, so that's what I went with!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

My SO is finally here.

Ordered March 2021.
Arrived December 2022.

B30 Magnolia Swift w/ BGHW, Gris Perle


----------



## loh

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My SO is finally here.
> 
> Ordered March 2021.
> Arrived December 2022.
> 
> B30 Magnolia Swift w/ BGHW, Gris Perle
> View attachment 5668976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668978



Gorgeous!! Just in time for the holidays - congrats!


----------



## carlinha

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My SO is finally here.
> 
> Ordered March 2021.
> Arrived December 2022.
> 
> B30 Magnolia Swift w/ BGHW, Gris Perle
> View attachment 5668976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668978


Stunning!!!  That is so gorgeous in swift, congrats!!!


----------



## susanq

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My SO is finally here.
> 
> Ordered March 2021.
> Arrived December 2022.
> 
> B30 Magnolia Swift w/ BGHW, Gris Perle
> View attachment 5668976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668978


This is so gorgeous!


----------



## westcoastgal

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My SO is finally here.
> 
> Ordered March 2021.
> Arrived December 2022.
> 
> B30 Magnolia Swift w/ BGHW, Gris Perle
> View attachment 5668976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668978


Be still my heart!


----------



## demicouture

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My SO is finally here.
> 
> Ordered March 2021.
> Arrived December 2022.
> 
> B30 Magnolia Swift w/ BGHW, Gris Perle
> View attachment 5668976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668978



Gorgeous!
Quite similar to my SO ( still need to upload), mine is also swift and brushed gold hardware. So special.


----------



## DylanOnHoliday

Hello. My wife was offered a Verso and may I tap on your expert opinion please. Could this bag be potentially a SO for a client and it was turned down hence it gets offered to others or does the boutique get Verso from time to time for clients? Thank you.

Dylan.


----------



## pigleto972001

Non so verso do exist. If it has the horseshoe I believe it was an SO.


----------



## DylanOnHoliday

pigleto972001 said:


> Non so verso do exist. If it has the horseshoe I believe it was an SO.


Thank you for the reply and will check out if the bag has the horseshoe mark.

Dylan.


----------



## QuelleFromage

DylanOnHoliday said:


> Hello. My wife was offered a Verso and may I tap on your expert opinion please. Could this bag be potentially a SO for a client and it was turned down hence it gets offered to others or does the boutique get Verso from time to time for clients? Thank you.
> 
> Dylan.


Verso is a style of bag that is in production on and off for various models (including Birkin, Lindy, Constance, some SLGs recently). Like verso a la carte orders (SO),  lining will be in a different color than the exterior, but usually no contrast stitch, and definitely no horseshoe stamp.
The placement of the contrast lining is also sometimes slightly different.


----------



## hopiko

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My SO is finally here.
> 
> Ordered March 2021.
> Arrived December 2022.
> 
> B30 Magnolia Swift w/ BGHW, Gris Perle
> View attachment 5668976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668978


This is stunning!  Congrats


----------



## jacyh

jacyh said:


> View attachment 5087595
> 
> I went in for my first ever SO appointment today. Kelly 25 Verso. Gris agate in ostrich outside, rose pourpre inside, my initials in akkurat on the clochette, brushed gold hardware and raisin stitching. I can’t wait!!



*AND SHE IS HERE!!!! *

Ordered May 2021, arrived Nov 2022

My first ever birdie arrived a few weeks after my first baby -- what a wonderful push present from the fates  I think the brushed gold works wonderfully with ostrich skin, as it's all matte, and I'm so glad I went with Raisin for the stitching!


----------



## Christofle

jacyh said:


> *AND SHE IS HERE!!!! *
> 
> Ordered May 2021, arrived Nov 2022
> 
> My first ever birdie arrived a few weeks after my first baby -- what a wonderful push present from the fates  I think the brushed gold works wonderfully with ostrich skin, as it's all matte, and I'm so glad I went with Raisin for the stitching!
> 
> View attachment 5672043
> View attachment 5672040
> View attachment 5672041
> View attachment 5672042


Stunning! Enjoy your special bag for decades to come!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## carlinha

jacyh said:


> *AND SHE IS HERE!!!! *
> 
> Ordered May 2021, arrived Nov 2022
> 
> My first ever birdie arrived a few weeks after my first baby -- what a wonderful push present from the fates  I think the brushed gold works wonderfully with ostrich skin, as it's all matte, and I'm so glad I went with Raisin for the stitching!
> 
> View attachment 5672043
> View attachment 5672040
> View attachment 5672041
> View attachment 5672042


OMG this has got to be one of the most gorgeous bags I've seen!!!!  Congrats, and couldn't be a more perfect push present!!!

Is this Gris Agate?  one of my dream colors!  And Rose Pourpre interior?


----------



## jacyh

carlinha said:


> OMG this has got to be one of the most gorgeous bags I've seen!!!!  Congrats, and couldn't be a more perfect push present!!!
> 
> Is this Gris Agate?  one of my dream colors!  And Rose Pourpre interior?


Gris Agate and Rose Pourpre indeed (I always need a pop of pink )


----------



## carlinha

jacyh said:


> Gris Agate and Rose Pourpre indeed (I always need a pop of pink )


i was so sad that Gris Agate ostrich was not available anymore this year.  i had to go with something similar, i hope mine turns out as beautiful as yours! (and totally agree with the pop of pink!!)


----------



## jacyh

carlinha said:


> i was so sad that Gris Agate ostrich was not available anymore this year.  i had to go with something similar, i hope mine turns out as beautiful as yours! (and totally agree with the pop of pink!!)


I am 110% sure it will, does Hermes ever create something _not_ beautiful? Even if we think H does (the Chypre, for example ), we eventually change our minds and fall in love (we're such suckers)


----------



## DrTr

jacyh said:


> *AND SHE IS HERE!!!! *
> 
> Ordered May 2021, arrived Nov 2022
> 
> My first ever birdie arrived a few weeks after my first baby -- what a wonderful push present from the fates  I think the brushed gold works wonderfully with ostrich skin, as it's all matte, and I'm so glad I went with Raisin for the stitching!
> 
> View attachment 5672043
> View attachment 5672040
> View attachment 5672041
> View attachment 5672042


Wowza!!! Just beautiful in every way.


----------



## carlinha

jacyh said:


> I am 110% sure it will, does Hermes ever create something _not_ beautiful? Even if we think H does (the Chypre, for example ), we eventually change our minds and fall in love (we're such suckers)


TRUE TRUE


----------



## susanq

jacyh said:


> *AND SHE IS HERE!!!! *
> 
> Ordered May 2021, arrived Nov 2022
> 
> My first ever birdie arrived a few weeks after my first baby -- what a wonderful push present from the fates  I think the brushed gold works wonderfully with ostrich skin, as it's all matte, and I'm so glad I went with Raisin for the stitching!
> 
> View attachment 5672043
> View attachment 5672040
> View attachment 5672041
> View attachment 5672042


Absolutely gorgeous! I would have never thought to put raisin stitching, but it really makes a difference. Such a subtle detail that really pops!


----------



## cecchetti

jacyh said:


> *AND SHE IS HERE!!!! *
> 
> Ordered May 2021, arrived Nov 2022
> 
> My first ever birdie arrived a few weeks after my first baby -- what a wonderful push present from the fates  I think the brushed gold works wonderfully with ostrich skin, as it's all matte, and I'm so glad I went with Raisin for the stitching!
> 
> View attachment 5672043
> View attachment 5672040
> View attachment 5672041
> View attachment 5672042


Stunning, wear her in good health!I have an ostrich(Laurus, not H), they wear beautifully..enjoy her, mine is blue too!
Congrats..absolutely beautiful in every way ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## juejue

She’s finally here. Order placed sep2021.
K25 multico rose sakura & nata bghw with contrast stitching.


----------



## cecchetti

juejue said:


> She’s finally here. Order placed sep2021.
> K25 multico rose sakura & nata bghw with contrast stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5673877


She’s Beautiful -enjoy her and wear her in good health❤️❤️


----------



## 880

SpicyTuna13 said:


> My SO is finally here.
> 
> Ordered March 2021.
> Arrived December 2022.
> 
> B30 Magnolia Swift w/ BGHW, Gris Perle
> View attachment 5668976
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668977
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668978


Congrats! So beautiful! I am so happy for you!


----------



## WKN

juejue said:


> She’s finally here. Order placed sep2021.
> K25 multico rose sakura & nata bghw with contrast stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5673877


Beautiful light neutrals and beautiful leather! So precious! Congratulations!


----------



## DrTr

juejue said:


> She’s finally here. Order placed sep2021.
> K25 multico rose sakura & nata bghw with contrast stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5673877


A gorgeous confection of a chèvre K!


----------



## carlinha

juejue said:


> She’s finally here. Order placed sep2021.
> K25 multico rose sakura & nata bghw with contrast stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5673877


Congrats!  So beautiful!


----------



## eter69nity

not sure if there’s already a thread on this so am posting it here, any advice pls kindly share? TIA

was offered an SO 2 weeks ago, selected the specifications, filled up the form,
will i receive any form of updates on whether the request is accepted because i heard that it has to be sent to paris to get approved, after which it can be a 6months-2years wait for it to be made, anyone can shed some light on this?


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## acrowcounted

eter69nity said:


> not sure if there’s already a thread on this so am posting it here, any advice pls kindly share? TIA
> 
> was offered an SO 2 weeks ago, selected the specifications, filled up the form,
> will i receive any form of updates on whether the request is accepted because i heard that it has to be sent to paris to get approved, after which it can be a 6months-2years wait for it to be made, anyone can shed some light on this?


Unless you placed your order in one of the Paris stores, the typical process has no feedback, confirmation, or expected updates to you the client until the finished bag arrives. If there is some sort of problem, your store will likely be notified and then your SA will contact you for clarification/input. 99% of the time it is radio silence from here until delivery.


----------



## debykf

jacyh said:


> Gris Agate and Rose Pourpre indeed (I always need a pop of pink )


It’s such a beautiful combo! Congratulations!


----------



## in_mybag

Hi all — I’m really interested in placing an SO. I just got offered a K28 from my lovely SA.  Is it too soon to let him know about my interest for 2023?


----------



## mtlbagjunkie

After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!


----------



## Christofle

mtlbagjunkie said:


> After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675542


This is truly stunningly beautiful. Enjoy your gem !


----------



## papertiger

mtlbagjunkie said:


> After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675542



Totally WOW!


----------



## azukitea

mtlbagjunkie said:


> After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675542



Love this and very unique 
Great pairing of blue encre with natural stitch, love it and excellent choice


----------



## Chanelandco

mtlbagjunkie said:


> After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675542


Gorgeous ! Congrats.
Love the natural stitching


----------



## textilegirl

mtlbagjunkie said:


> After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675542


What a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Hanash

mtlbagjunkie said:


> After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675542


Love the contrast here - wonderful choice!


----------



## carlinha

mtlbagjunkie said:


> After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675542


So stunning and love how you accessorized her as well!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

mtlbagjunkie said:


> After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675542


WOWOOWOWOOW!!!! She is Stunnnnnnn-ing! Can you pls post pics of the inside too? I'd love to see the pop of red on that blue. Drooling!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

juejue said:


> She’s finally here. Order placed sep2021.
> K25 multico rose sakura & nata bghw with contrast stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5673877


Pure Pink Perfection! We need more shots of this PRETTY PRINCESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pkwc2

Here's my K28 Sellier Multico in Chevre with Rose Sakura / Gris Tourterelle and brushed gold hardware. Absolutely love it!! Waited for just over a year.


----------



## rachrach1017

she’s here!! 7 months of patiently waiting for her arrival. 
K25 Vert Cypress and Gris perle.. 
exact combo that I wanted it. I’m beyond ecstatic  happy holidays everyone!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## Helventara

rachrach1017 said:


> she’s here!! 7 months of patiently waiting for her arrival.
> K25 Vert Cypress and Gris perle..
> exact combo that I wanted it. I’m beyond ecstatic  happy holidays everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 5676624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676625


Unusual but beautiful combinations   Really lovely.


----------



## CCchanel

mtlbagjunkie said:


> After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675542


FAB!!!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

(Im)Patiently waiting for 2023 so we can finally find out if the colour chart will be updated…


----------



## impaktplayer

I selected Bleu Brume as a SO a couple of weeks ago and I was just told that I had to pick something different as Bleu Brume isn't available still. FYI to anyone else who recently selected that color.


----------



## pastel_lover

Just a quick question - once you’ve placed a special order quota bag does that bag count as a quota for the year it was purchased in or does it only count when you receive it ?

Thank you!


----------



## DoggieBags

pastel_lover said:


> Just a quick question - once you’ve placed a special order quota bag does that bag count as a quota for the year it was purchased in or does it only count when you receive it ?
> 
> Thank you!


When you receive it


----------



## Vintage.Kelly.Girl

pastel_lover said:


> Just a quick question - once you’ve placed a special order quota bag does that bag count as a quota for the year it was purchased in or does it only count when you receive it ?
> 
> Thank you!


Tricky one. It depends on your country and store. Some stores have started to erase your current wishlist once you’ve placed your SO AND count it as a quota. This is done in order to handle the increasing amount of customers wanting bags and being able to fulfil as many wishes as possible. So if you’ve waited for your quota for 2 years, you might want to sit it out until you get it rather than placing your SO and starting fresh. You should ask your SA how your store handles it to be on the safe side!


----------



## JadeFor3st

rachrach1017 said:


> she’s here!! 7 months of patiently waiting for her arrival.
> K25 Vert Cypress and Gris perle..
> exact combo that I wanted it. I’m beyond ecstatic  happy holidays everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 5676624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676625


What a beautiful combinations.


----------



## blinggirl74

Vintage.Kelly.Girl said:


> Tricky one. It depends on your country and store. Some stores have started to erase your current wishlist once you’ve placed your SO AND count it as a quota. This is done in order to handle the increasing amount of customers wanting bags and being able to fulfil as many wishes as possible. So if you’ve waited for your quota for 2 years, you might want to sit it out until you get it rather than placing your SO and starting fresh. You should ask your SA how your store handles it to be on the safe side!


I heard this too that the SO counts starting the day you place it as your quota bag.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Soooo, my SO finally arrived and I picked it up last week. I didn’t even know it arrived, I already had an appointment with my SA and he surprised me. I actually had no idea what it was when he opened the box! Due to holiday craziness I have not yet had time to photograph it, but will today or tomorrow. It took 1 year and 2 months to arrive. Love it!



allanrvj said:


> Like I mentioned in my previous post, the focus is upon anti-waste. Regarding recycled gold, I don’t think a luxury house such as VCA is ready for that. It took ages for Hermès to launch Petit H, and even that feels isolated from their main merchandise (e.g. there’s no Birkin made from assembled scraps).





jacyh said:


> *AND SHE IS HERE!!!! *
> 
> Ordered May 2021, arrived Nov 2022
> 
> My first ever birdie arrived a few weeks after my first baby -- what a wonderful push present from the fates  I think the brushed gold works wonderfully with ostrich skin, as it's all matte, and I'm so glad I went with Raisin for the stitching!
> 
> View attachment 5672043
> View attachment 5672040
> View attachment 5672041
> View attachment 5672042


@jacyh this is an absolutely STUNNING combo. Love love love this!!! Congratulations!


juejue said:


> She’s finally here. Order placed sep2021.
> K25 multico rose sakura & nata bghw with contrast stitching.
> 
> View attachment 5673877





mtlbagjunkie said:


> After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675542





pkwc2 said:


> Here's my K28 Sellier Multico in Chevre with Rose Sakura / Gris Tourterelle and brushed gold hardware. Absolutely love it!! Waited for just over a year.
> View attachment 5676533





rachrach1017 said:


> she’s here!! 7 months of patiently waiting for her arrival.
> K25 Vert Cypress and Gris perle..
> exact combo that I wanted it. I’m beyond ecstatic  happy holidays everyone!!
> 
> View attachment 5676624
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676625



Gorgeous bags, ladies!!! Congratulations!


----------



## 880

Notorious Pink said:


> Soooo, my SO finally arrived and I picked it up last week. I didn’t even know it arrived, I already had an appointment with my SA and he surprised me. I actually had no idea what it was when he opened the box! Due to holiday craziness I have not yet had time to photograph it, but will today or tomorrow. It took 1 year and 2 months to arrive. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jacyh this is an absolutely STUNNING combo. Love love love this!!! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!! Congratulations!


Congrats! Cannot wait to see! I am so happy for you!


----------



## Notorious Pink

880 said:


> Congrats! Cannot wait to see! I am so happy for you!


Thanks sweetie!   Miss you!


----------



## ShadowComet

Notorious Pink said:


> Soooo, my SO finally arrived and I picked it up last week. I didn’t even know it arrived, I already had an appointment with my SA and he surprised me. I actually had no idea what it was when he opened the box! Due to holiday craziness I have not yet had time to photograph it, but will today or tomorrow. It took 1 year and 2 months to arrive. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jacyh this is an absolutely STUNNING combo. Love love love this!!! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!! Congratulations!




Yay!!! So happy for you. I can't wait to see her. 

My SA called today letting me know my mini just arrived. I will share her when collecting this Friday. Excited!


----------



## carlinha

Notorious Pink said:


> Soooo, my SO finally arrived and I picked it up last week. I didn’t even know it arrived, I already had an appointment with my SA and he surprised me. I actually had no idea what it was when he opened the box! Due to holiday craziness I have not yet had time to photograph it, but will today or tomorrow. It took 1 year and 2 months to arrive. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @jacyh this is an absolutely STUNNING combo. Love love love this!!! Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bags, ladies!!! Congratulations!


Oohhhh I can't wait to see!!!


----------



## ShopGirl123

mtlbagjunkie said:


> After a short wait of 8 months : here is my new K28 Bleu Encre verso RdC, with contrast Naturel stitch and BPHW. In loooovvvveeee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675542


Absolutely stunning!!!  And it has me even more excited about my SO chèvre blue encre mini Kelly with permabrass.  Counting down and waiting for the good news


----------



## acrowcounted

Since this thread is now huge and the internal links to frequently asked questions no longer work, here is a brief FAQ for newcomers to the Hermes Special Order process.

*What are the current choices for "a la carte" Special Order bags?*
Current selection definitions (bag types, sizes, combos) Sept 4, 2021
Current color charts *Page 1182* Post 17,729 Sept 13, 2021

(Added Sept '22) Please note: color chart stays the same as last year’s chart (except for Bleu Brume, which is deleted as an option in any leather) and will be used until next round September 2023!

*What is an Hermes Special Order?*
Each year Hermes gives select clients the opportunity to customize a classic bag in a made-to-order a la carte process. This thread is only for bag A La Carte orders (please use the separate threads for watch SOs and shoe SOs). "A la carte", "SO" (special order), and "HSS" (horse shoe stamp) are used interchangeably on this forum.

*When is the Special Order season?*
Currently, there is one SO season each year, opening around the end of August and closing in June. (FSH seems to be the exception with year round SO offerings.) New SO menus are typically leaked in August and remain constant until the following August. Individual stores have complete discretion on when, within this window, they offer SO appointments to their clients.

*Which specs can I customize?*
Hermes defines which specs can be customized and these specs can change each SO season. Generally these specs include: leather type, leather color, and hardware color. At your SO appointment, your SA will present you will the limited menu of choices including bag types and sizes (Birkin 25, Kelly 28, etc), pre-set combination designs (line, verso, multico, etc), leather choices, leather colors, hardwares, and a map for which options can be selected for which bag type and size. Not all leathers and hardwares are allowed for all bag types and sizes.

*Can I make physical changes to a bag definition during SO?*
Sometimes clients would like to change a physical aspect of a bag, like increase the handle drop or add a pocket or a strap. Unfortunately, Hermes does not allow any type of alteration to the bag definition during SO. For extensive changes like these, a client would need to pursue a “Horizon order” which can be read about here.

*How long will my SO take?*
There is no way to predict how long a SO will take from placing the order to receipt of the finished product. Most orders seems to take six months to a year, however it isn’t uncommon for bags to arrive earlier or much later than that estimate.

*Can my SA give me status my existing SO?*
Unfortunately, the info that can be seen by SAs at the local store is very limited. They can generally see if the order is still outstanding (ie hasn’t been cancelled) but do not get status updates beyond that. Some stores will update clients when they get notice that a bag has been shipped from Paris but other stores wait until the bag is physically in store before alerting the client.

*Do I need to place a deposit for SO?*
In most regions of the world, a deposit is not required for SOs. However, some Asian and Middle Eastern locations do seem to request at least a partial deposit. Deposits may also be required in other regions if the SO selections are very personalized (ie if you have your personal initials hot stamped onto the bag) such that selling the bag to a different client, if the original client declines the bag, would be difficult.

*Do I receive confirmation of my SO after placing my order?*
In most regions of the world, the client gives their specifications to their SA and that is the last they hear about it until the bag arrives. FSH seems to be an exception to this and sends the client a confirmation email within a few weeks of placing the order.

*Is there a premium for a SO bag?*
No, there is no premium price for SO bags. Their price is the same as any other standard stock bag of the same specifications at the time of delivery.

*Is my SO a quota bag?*
SO bags are generally counted toward a client’s two-bags-per-year limit at the time that the bag is received and paid for. If a client has already maxed out their quota bag allocation for the year, some stores will allow an exception to purchase your SO as a third bag for the year while other stores will require the customer to wait until a new calendar year before receiving the bag. These policies are subject to be changed per store at their convenience so it is always wise to check with your specific SA.

*Where can I get ideas for my SO bag?*
This thread shows unique combination bags. Please consider posting your bag there once it arrives!

*Where can I see historical SO menus?*
2022 on post 17,729 page 1182 Sept 13, 2021
2021 on post 15,439 page 1030 Aug 16, 2020
2020 on post 13,222 page 882 Aug 8, 2019
2019 on post 10,472 page 699 Sept 10, 2018
2018 on post 7,687 page 513 Sept 15, 2017
2017 on post 4,749 page 317 Sept 26, 2016


----------



## ShadowComet

Order placed on Oct 2021. I'm so happy to collect her before the year end.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

My new favorite came in in December.


----------



## carlinha

Congrats everyone on all your beauties!!!!


----------



## Crapples

Sibling Kelly and Birkins!!! @ShadowComet @lovelyhongbao


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Crapples said:


> Sibling Kelly and Birkins!!! @ShadowComet @lovelyhongbao


Oh, yes, siblings   Mine got rose gold on it.


----------



## Birkinorbust2000

Kelly Pochette Swift leather Bleu brume/Gris Perle RGHW
ordered September 2021
delivered December 2022


----------

